#ubuntu 2004-12-27
<jkelly_> you can run a linux firewall on a sega dreamcast too. i like emacs.
<Bh420> was thinking of one of the fanless eden boards for an ipcop machine
<dreamer> I love my dreamcast ;)
<linux_mafia> dreamer, i here you, im actively considering robbing a bank or some such at the moment, the creditors are closing in
<dreamer> :/
<dreamer> christmas sucks
<jkelly_> dreamer: u could put linux on it!
<dreamer> i could, but I'd rather play street fighter on it ;)
<Bh420> i am going to claim to be an illegitimate son of bill gates... should be able to get a few mill
<jkelly_> or sued a few mil
<Bh420> cant get blood from a turnip
<linux_mafia> dreamer, bah humbug, i just need to pay my rent, 2 weeks behind :( flatmates not impressed
<dreamer> ouch :/
<GotD0t> Bh420: not unless you have at least a masters, his daughter isn't getting crap unless she gets a masters
<Bh420> yea but i am not a real child
<Bh420> perfect age to im 23
<neighborlee> is there a way to know when a standard system upgrade wont get me some security update or will synaptic let me know ? ;-)
<Aure> where can I make bugreports for ubuntu ?
<linux_mafia> i heard/read that he aint gonna give his kids squat "they will have to work for a living to appreciate money" he said, or some such, he'll probably leave his squillions to his cats or something
<Bh420> haha
<jkelly_> lol
<SeFoKumA> re
<Bh420> hes got more money then he knows what do with
<linux_mafia> Aure, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jkelly_> the only way bill is going to make windows better is to do what apple done.
<linux_mafia> what, make ipods?
* dreamer snorts
<jkelly_> apple put their own interface on freebsd.
<Bh420> apple....
* Bh420 feels sick
<dreamer> the NT line is based on VMS
<jkelly_> if windows done that, all their problems would go away.
<Safari_Al> Hi all.  I've a local mirror of the ubuntu archives.  How should I properly install a modified package into this archive?  Is there any tool to regenerate the indeces?
<neighborlee> Aure: ubuntulinux.org > support > right side under 'quick links'....( for future reference )
<jkelly_> and if bill ditched ie and outlook.
<dreamer> considering that 94% of error reporting to ms shows that it's 3rd party drivers / apps that cause the most problems
<dreamer> they don't need to ditch ie or outlook, just fix the fucking things
<Bh420> actually ie6 with sp2 isnt that bad...
<linux_mafia> what has os x got to do with fbsd?
<dreamer> it's improved a lot yeah ;)
<dreamer> linux_mafia: it's based on the mach microkernel
<jkelly_> mac ox x is built on top of freebsd.
<linux_mafia> It uses Mach microkernel, BSD is implemented as a layer on top of the Mach kernel.
<dreamer> I forget which version
<dreamer> darwin is based on freebsd, as others have said
<jkelly_> they found 2 new problem with sp2.
<jkelly_> *problems
<dreamer> sp2 is certainly a rather mixed bag :
<dreamer> :/ even
<jkelly_> and guess what program it was....?
<keenan> if i'm running debian testing and i point apt-get to the ubuntu repository and upgrade, how much stuff will break?
<jkelly_> it's was ie.
<jkelly_> *it was ie.
<jkelly_> go to www.secunia.com for more information.
<xevil> keenan: you want to be the guinea pig on that?
<keenan> ok, guinea pig, sounds fun =P
<linux_mafia> keenan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<jkelly_> what's the next version of ubuntu going to be like, i quite like ubuntu. i can watch my dvd's too, using ogle.
<keenan> wow, everything's still working
<keenan> better reboot to make sure
<TTilus> Viite     e M Nimi                 Hahmo
<TTilus> 21005 15,00 X Kari Aliranta        Frederik vers
<TTilus> 21018 15,00 X Nino Hynninen        Oiva I. Sarko
<TTilus> 21021 15,00 X Joni Hyttinen        Anselmi Janokas
<TTilus> 21034 15,00 X Juho Itkonen         Hannes Kallo
<TTilus> 21050 15,00 X Ville Koljonen       Kaarlo Honka
<TTilus> 21063 15,00 X Aku Kolu             Henrik Eklund
<TTilus> 21076 15,00 X Heikki Kupiainen     Kaaleppi Konttinen
<TTilus> 21089 15,00 X Sampo Kyllnen       Voitto Salokoski
<TTilus> 21092 15,00 X Mikko Lehtinen       Henri Ahlstrm
<linux_mafia> beat it
<TTilus> 21102 15,00 X Tomi Letonsaari      Evert Rauhamaa
<TTilus> 21115 15,00   Mika Loponen         Valtteri Kanto
<linux_mafia> what is that spam
<TTilus> 21128 15,00 X Jarmo Louet          Sepeteus Korppi
<TTilus> 21940 15,00 X Janne Nuutinen       Johan Ahlstrm
<TTilus> 21144 15,00 X Hannu Pajunen        Anders von Hertzen
<TTilus> 21157 15,00   Mikael Palojrvi     Simo Jantunen
<TTilus> 21160 15,00 X Johannes Penttinen   Lauri-Juhani Laine
<jkelly_> ????????/
<TTilus> 21652 15,00   Anssi Rahkola        Dieter Haukkasalo
<TTilus> 21173 15,00 X Pauli Rautiainen     Ilmari Merenheimo
<TTilus> 21186 15,00 X Tomi Rutanen         Wille Kuusela
<TTilus> 21199 15,00 X Mikko Ryytty         Hugo Hinderdorff
<TTilus> 21209 15,00 X Jaakko Salonen       Antero jskelinen
<TTilus> 21212 15,00 X Kimmo Salakka        Hermanni Vinl
<TTilus> 21225 15,00 X Jukka Seppnen       Pivi Koponen
<TTilus> 21238 15,00 X Jukka Turunen        Emil K. Hukka
<TTilus> 21241 15,00 X Rauli Valo           Viktor Hmlinen
<TTilus> 21254 15,00 X Sampo Vartiainen     Lasse Kokko
<TTilus> 21267 15,00 X Jaakko Virtanen      Elias Vin Lhteenmki
<TTilus> 21270 10,00 X Erkka Jouste         Untamo Erkko
<TTilus> 21283 10,00 X Ilkka Plnen        Emil Gustafsson
<TTilus> 21296 10,00 X Sami Sorvo           Sulevi Hellsten
<TTilus> 21306 10,00 X Markus Valkama       Pekka Ervast
<TTilus> 21335  2,00 X Hannu Aarniala       Verner Lehtimki
<TTilus> 21348  2,00   Antti Halonen        (tusinaupseeri)
<TTilus> 21351  2,00 X Tuomo Kalliokoski    (vapaaherra af Brs)
<TTilus> 21364  2,00   Valtteri Saad        (eversti Talvela)
<TTilus> 21377  2,00 X Martti Huusko        (alkoholitarkastaja)
<TTilus> 21380 15,00 X Tonja Goldblatt      Aino Janokas
<TTilus> 21393 15,00 X Anna-Riikka Ihantola Elisa Kantonen
<TTilus> 21733 15,00 X Maarit Heikkinen     Katri Lhteenmki
<TTilus> 21403 15,00 X Katja Inhil         Tatjana Ivanovna
<TTilus> 21416 15,00 X Saana Katila         Natasha
<TTilus> 21429 15,00 X Maija Korhonen       Matilda Jskelinen
<TTilus> 21432 15,00 X Laura-Kaisa Lehtinen Maria Ehrblom
<TTilus> 21445 15,00 X Elina Lappalainen    Viktoria Laakso
<jkelly_> ???
<TTilus> 21458 15,00 X Elina Leppl        Tilda Vehmas
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21461 15,00 X AnnaLotta Viertola   Helj Piippo
<jkelly_> ?
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21474 15,00 X Ines Lukkanen        Kerttu Laine
<jkelly_> ?
<jkelly_> ?
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21487 15,00 X Helka Mkinen        Eva Ahlstrm
<jkelly_> ?
<jkelly_> ?
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21490 15,00 X Pauliina Mnnist    Anna von hertzen
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21500 15,00 X Riina Nevalainen     Sylvia Rsenstrm
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21539 15,00 X Elisa Wiik           Unelma Anniina Lampela
<jkelly_> ?
<sjoerd> dutes, stop doing that
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21542 10,00 X Sanna Hietala        Irma von Hertzen
<calc> someone please kick TTilus and jkelly_
<jkelly_> ?
<TTilus> 21555 10,00 X Mari Jyrnki         (vieraileva jazz-tytt)
<sjoerd> s/dutes/dudes
<TTilus> 21568 10,00 X Tutta Kesti          Pauliina Salmi
<jkelly_> ?
<calc> well kick ban
<TTilus> 21571 10,00 X Heli Lehto           Lyydia Erkko
<jkelly_> ?
<jkelly_> don't
<TTilus> 21513 10,00 X Virva Savolainen     Helmi Pellonp
<TTilus> 21597 10,00   Heidi Westerlund     (teatterikriitikko)
<TTilus> 21607  2,00 X Essi Koskinen        (narikkatytt)
<TTilus> 21610  2,00 X Pia Kuivalainen      Emilia af Brs
<TTilus> 21623  2,00 X Soila Kyyriinen     (rouva Gustafsson)
<TTilus> 21636  2,00   Suvi Korhonen        Lilly Leeman
<thenuke> wtf
<TTilus> 21678  2,00 X Sanna Pikku-Pyhlt  Aili Kanto
<TTilus> 21584  2,00   Kristiina Prauda     Sophia verst
* TTilus blush
<TTilus> "focus follows eye" combined to careless middle-click  :-/
* TTilus is REALLY sorry about that flood...
<jkelly_> kick TTilus off, but i just want to know what he's doing.
<calc> use a better irc client
<calc> irssi blocks you from pasting crap like that with an are you sure question
<TTilus> 01:18 < TTilus> "focus follows eye" combined to careless middle-click  :-/
<thenuke> jkelly_: pronouncing some finnish womans names :)
<surrounder> nb
<TTilus> calc: using irssi...  :] 
<calc> TTilus: so a middle click and then another enter or whatever it asks you?
<thenuke> oh, and there were names of men also :P what list was that?
<calc> or at least iirc it used to warn about large pastes
<TTilus> calc: it didnt ask, that's what bothers me the most
<calc> perhaps only in the debian version
<arctick> finnish is one fucked up language
<thenuke> arctick: :(
<TTilus> im running irssi in screen and was switching from another prog to irssi, maybe pushed something extra in addition to the things necessary...
<thenuke> arctick: might just be one of the hardest to learn languages :) So they say
<TTilus> it's late (EEST)
<arctick> i dont mean to offend, its just very different
<calc> TTilus: well i double checked and it seems ubuntu's irssi doesn't warn about pastes for me either
<TTilus> thenuke: aint true, at least not completely
<calc> but i am nearly certain the version in debian does, so not sure what the difference is
<thenuke> arctick: well, if I look at umm.. some language picked from africa, it would be different :P
<neighborlee> is there a way to know when a standard system 'upgrade' wont get me some security update ( because it wont do conflict resolution ) or will synaptic let me know ? ..
<jkelly_> so all you did was test ubuntu's irssi?
<calc> jkelly_: i don't have debian easily accessible here to verify the version in debian still blocks it
<TTilus> thenuke: finnish elementary school ranks the best in PISA and one of the major reasons is the language, if you can speak, you can write too
<arctick> its even very different from say german, dutch and english, the germanic languages are the only ones im familiar with (french the exception)
<thenuke> TTilus: I do not get your point :)
<calc> hmm actually it does work here
<calc> i didn't attempt to paste enough lines
<TTilus> thenuke: naah... forget it...
<calc> you have to attempt to paste at least 5 lines
<calc> then it shows:
<calc> 17:25 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #debian-kde. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do
<calc>           this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<thenuke> TTilus: finnish is very complicated language, with many many rules
<thenuke> so that is why it is ranked to be pretty difficult
<TTilus> thenuke: that one is true
<RubenV> ehm, I forgot my ubuntulinux.org password
<RubenV> can somebody help me out?
<thenuke> chinese is somehow ranked to be the most difficult
<arctick> english on the other hand, has rules but they dont mean anything because they are always broken
<thenuke> "to learn
<thenuke> the Finnish language is just to sit down and shut up"
<thenuke> :D
<RubenV> thai is horribly hard btw
<thenuke> google is almighty and all knowing.
<TTilus> thenuke: but that misses the fact that writing finnish doesnt involve any extra difficulties...  :)
<thenuke> ah, google told me also. "Although Finnish is known as one of the hardest languages of Europe"
<Bh420> any lanugage that has several diffrent meanings depnding on what tone you say it is a pain
<arctick> whats the most difficult really depends on your native tounge. for an american, russian is very hard to learn. but for someone who already speaks croatian or polish for example, it's not so bad
<linux_mafia> no way is chinese the hardest, it has fairly straight forward syntax, and only 4 tones, thai has something like 16
<thenuke> so we might be able to find some really twisted languages outside europe :P
<thenuke> to compete with ours =)
<RubenV> linux_mafia: thai has 5
<dreamer> chinese has more than 4 tones :P
<thenuke> Bh420: true =)
<RubenV> but thais distinguish letters by the length of it
<arctick> from what i read though, finish only loosley resembles estonian not so much other languages in surrounding countries
<TTilus> RubenV: so does finnis
<thenuke> Bh420: But I think that most often you can pick the meaning from the umm.. surrounding words
<Bh420> i will stick with english im fairly fluent in it
<Bh420> LOL
<linux_mafia> RubenV, really, oh, a guy at my work whos married to a thai told me, im sure he quoted double figures, must have misheard
<RubenV> but on an ubuntu related side:
<RubenV> linux_mafia: I had a thai girlfriend (exchange student) who tried to learn me thai
<TTilus> arctick: actually it resembles estonian so much that finns and estonian people can somewhat understand each other without actually knowing anything about the other language
<RubenV> tried, cause thai is impossible if you're not used to hearing tonal languages
<RubenV> but as I was saying :D
<TTilus> hungary is a close relative to finnish too
<RubenV> anybody knows how to reset your opass?
<linux_mafia> RubenV, opass?
<jkelly_> why are we talking about langauges?
<RubenV> *password
<RubenV> I wanna give Rossetta a try
<arctick> languages are interesting, and have an obvious parallel in programming
<linux_mafia> jkelly_, why not, you guys were blathering about windows before for gods sake ;)
<Bh420> lol
<RubenV> al informatics are linguists in a way
<RubenV> i love languages
<farruinn> it's probably a topic better suited for #ubuntuforums though
<Bh420> im more into accents
<linux_mafia> RubenV, what do you mean reset? change it?
<dreamer> yeah, there's probably nothing less appropriate than discussing windows in a linux channel
<RubenV> yes
<arctick> i'm just really starting to embrace languages, hated them in highschool, school ruins everyhthing good
<Bh420> dreamer - true but so far everyone here seems to be very helpful and cool unlike most linux chans i ahve been in
<dreamer> amen
<RubenV> gaaaaaah
<linux_mafia> RubenV, in a term type passwd
<RubenV> anyone from canonical awake
<RubenV> I mean on the ubuntu site linux_mafia
<RubenV> you need your plone password for rosetta
<linux_mafia> RubenV, oh, ok, sorry
<RubenV> and thanks to firefox's nice remember pass feature, i've become completely dumb :)
<RubenV> should've stated that more obvious, my fault
<jkelly_> python.
<Bh420> you can get the pass in the winblows version of FF
<Bh420> not sure about linux versions
<Striss> I'm trying to get Video-Out to TV working in Ubuntu, could anybody point me to a good walkthrough or tutorial?
<Bh420> under adnavaced and privacy i think
<Bh420> options > privacy > saved passwords
<Bh420> then view saved passwords then hit show passwords
<RubenV> heh
<RubenV> coool!
<RubenV> thanks, didn't know that
<jmhodges> ok mono is still broken in hoary
<Bh420> np
<Bh420> i may use winblows mostly but i dont love ie... LOL
<jmhodges> mono-assemblies* needs to be updated.. is anyone else seeing this?
<jkelly_> is anyone having problems with archive.ubuntu.com? i am trying to download kde and it won't work.
<Aure> me too
<Aure> can't install any of the mono debs
<jmhodges> gahh..
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, hoary?
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: hoary
<jmhodges> sorry, wasn't clear
<jmhodges> mono-assemblies-* are an old version (1.0.2-1).. they apparently need to be 1.0.4-1
<tjs_> anyone running hoary kde?
<jkelly_> how do u get hoary kde?
<jmhodges> ah, sorry
<Riddell> tjs_: what's your question?
<Riddell> jkelly_: apt-get install kde
<jmhodges> its mono-jit.. it asks for mono-assemblies-base-1.0.4 but that deb is "uninstallable"
<jkelly_> tried that. can't connect.
<tjs_> the kde package has unmet deps, kontact-plugins and kpaint
<jkelly_> i think the problem is on their side.
<Riddell> tjs_: how about just kdelibs and kdebase?
<tjs_> that will work :)
<Riddell> tjs_: we're in the process of updating the kde packages so I guess the kde metapackage itself may be not quite right
<jkelly_> that works.
<tjs_> ah, k thanks :)
<tjs_> to 3.2.2?
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, hmmm no i dont get that
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: well thats interesting..
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: i have universe and even multiverse enabled
<jmhodges> interesting..
<jmhodges> mono-jit:
<jmhodges>  Depends: mono-assemblies-base-1.0.4  but it is not installable
<jkelly_> what's the next step after you install kdelibs?
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, you using synaptic or apt at a cli
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: both
<Riddell> jkelly_: kdebase kdm   then  kdemultimedia and whatever you want
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: just tried both i mean :)
<Riddell> tjs: to 3.3.2
<tjs> woot
<Aure> linux_mafia, I've same problems than jmhodges
<keenan> neato, worked perfectly
<jkelly_> no, not working.
<piyr> is there a network usage monitor with ubuntu, like how there is a cpu usage monitor?
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, ok in synaptic, i looked at mono-jit, and yes there is a newer version, the one you mention, i forgot i have smart upgrade turned off, so i thought that was the problem, i mean, not getting the same error as you
<jkelly_> yes
<RubenV> piyr:
<RubenV> yes
<RubenV> the system monitor
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, but an apt-get dist-upgrade dosent give me it either
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: ah, ok..
<jmhodges> linux_mafia: so.. where are we then?
<piyr> RubenV, how to make it show network usage?  mine shows only cpu, memory, and swap.  tried preferences.
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, it says my mono packages have been held back, i guess that disabling smart upgrade in synaptic has affected the cli aswell,  i guess it has put something in apt.conf
<jmhodges> hmm..
<jmhodges> well i have smart upgrade enabled over here
<jmhodges> and damn.. now i have to go
<RubenV> can't you check network?
<linux_mafia> jmhodges, you will just have to wait until that package is uploaded
<jmhodges> well, i've been waiting for like a week or so :-/.. hope it comes soon
<jmhodges> thanks linux_mafia
<jmhodges> later
<linux_mafia> ok
<tjs> er... xorg in hoary is built without composite ?
<linux_mafia> tjs, no, its just not enable in the conf file
<tjs> ah
<linux_mafia> s/enable/enabled
<tjs> cheers
<linux_mafia> tjs, Section "Extensions" / Option "Composite" "Enable" / EndSection
<piyr> RubenV, no i don't see that option
<tjs> thanks :)
<tjs> Xog.conf isnt in /etc/X11 ?
<linux_mafia> tjs, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf for hoary
<scizzo> no one that has got the GLX stuff going with xorg and Nvidia cards?
<linux_mafia> tjs, plus you know need xcompmgr, and transset, to actually do anything with the composite optin
<tjs> yes, i know
<linux_mafia>  /s/optin/option
<linux_mafia> ok, just checking dude
<tjs> odd
<tjs> i did a dist-upgrade to horay and I have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tjs> dpkg -L xserver-xorg says the package doesnt provide one
<tjs> do we roll our own?
<linux_mafia> tjs, i had that, just trying to remember what was the cause
<linux_mafia> oh
<linux_mafia> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tjs> ah
<tjs> cheers
<linux_mafia> to write one, it dosen't convert the XF86Config-4 file
<lexhider> I know it's a basic Q, but how do I create a new page for the wiki?
<farruinn> lexhider, do you have an account?
<farruinn> (they're free/open to anyone)
<lexhider> yep
<farruinn> ok, when I log in I see "add wiki page" in the dark brown bar under the "view" tab
<bestadvocate> hey does anyone know of a repository with siag office?
<scizzo> okay...so before I reboot my machine...again...I would like to ask if someone else then me has the problem with using keyboard layouts in xorg?
<boxchat> hi all!i was here earlier looking for help with this thread, which i still havent resolved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=33690&postcount=5
<natex> quit
<boxchat> can anyone offer any tips on it? (wireless networking related)
<lexhider> ok, I was a little concerned I was changing the ChangeMe site, not actually knowing to change it, D'oh!
<farruinn> lol
<scizzo> it seems that if I run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart then gdm or X will not understand the options: XkbRules "xorg" and Driver "kbd"
<scizzo> it changes the the z and the y
<scizzo> so y is at z and z is at y
<farruinn> definitely sounds like a bug to me.
<farruinn> have you tried searching for a bug?
<scizzo> no
<scizzo> not yet
<scizzo> reboot time...brb
<boxchat> any devs/or people knowledgeable about wireless networking to offer advice?
<pw> boxchat: I got mine working just today
<Neill> boxchat: mine works.
<Neill> 802.11b or g?
<boxchat> g
<pw> Card?
<boxchat> they're both using the broadcom 94306 chipset.
<boxchat> i think thats the right number
<techn9ne> is there a native linxu driver for it
<techn9ne> or you use ndiswrapper?
<boxchat> techn9ne, using ndiswrapper
<linux_mafia> hmmm, so quick to ask questions and leave, people these days
<Neill> ooi on this subject has anyone fixed the problem with the default kernel's stack size?
<Aure> what the name of the traditionnaly ttyUSB1 on ubuntu ?
<boxchat> at the moment, my winxp box is running. iwlist wlan0 scan on the laptop detects the network setting, but i cant get a dhcp lease
<Neill> someone was telling me yesterday that they had to recompile to make their driver work.
<Neill> boxchat: does if show up with ifconfig?
<boxchat> yeah, as wlan0
<linux_mafia> scizzo, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf change Driver "kbd" to Driver "keyboard"
<crimsun> Neill: the what?
<crimsun> Neill: what are you referencing for 4k vs 8k?
<scizzo> linux_mafia: why...it works now
<scizzo> linux_mafia: kbd should work fine
<Neill> crimsun: A new ubuntu user at work who was complaining about this.
<crimsun> Neill: no, what program context
<crimsun> what application
<Neill> well the windows driver (loaded using ndiswrapper) paniced the kernel with the default stack size but worked with a larger one.
<Neill> if I understood what he was saying.
<Neill> I was pondering if it would be possible to get a kernel compiled like that included in the distribution.
<Neill> (probably going to run into issues supporting non gpled drivers I would imagine)
<boxchat> i'm not getting panic or anything. dmesg output all seems normal
<linux_mafia> scizzo, yes your right sorry, that should have been the other way, keyboard is depreciated
<crimsun> if the driver is included in linux-restricted-modules-foo, then it works. I can't speak for ndiswrapper
<RuffianSoldier> im running Hoary - and the new KDE 3.3.2 is in repos - but I cant get it.  Anyone know any other way I can get KDE? PS - I Love Gnome - just gotta test the new KDE
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: what's keeping you from getting it?
<linux_mafia> scizzo, i just read a doc the other day about differences in xorg and xfree config, and my memory was a bit cloudy, just looked again to refresh
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun - go to #flood
<scizzo> linux_mafia: the kbd is working fine....but as soon as I run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart then the y and z gets switched...if I change it to use xfree86 and keyboard or just keyboard no changes are made when I restart the service again
<Riddell> RuffianSoldier: if archive.ubuntu is down you could try and see if a mirror has got it
<linux_mafia> scizzo, which version of xorg
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: you don't need 'kde'
<crimsun> just install the main metapackages referenced by kde
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun - I know - I want it
<scizzo> 6.8.1
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: leave out the metapackages that haven't been recompiled yet
<RuffianSoldier> how?
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: apt-cache show kde|grep Depends
<RuffianSoldier> then what?
<crimsun> install the metapackages listed there except for the ones that aren't available
<linux_mafia> scizzo, yeah, that was the other thing that was confusing me, xorg 6.7.x and xfree 4.4 both use keyboard, and xorg 6.8.x uses kbd iirc
<scizzo> ok
<pusling> what packages does a ubuntu need to get started? I have some problems in the install process and I try to repair it using a live-cd. Is there a standardpackage installing what I need?
<scizzo> well I am going to test another thing now
<linux_mafia> scizzo, which is odd because if thats the case, im using xorg 6.8.1 myself, and the keyboard driver
<farruinn> pusling: look at what's in the "base" section in synaptic perhaps
<scizzo> linux_mafia: I can try it again if you want to
<scizzo> linux_mafia: have you tried doing changes or even tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<scizzo> linux_mafia: its not when it first boots up...that works fine when it goes from a reboot or something...its when I need to restart X that it changes the keys
<scizzo> tried using the keyboard driver now...I still get the same result
<linux_mafia> ok, that sounds like some kind of a bug then
<linux_mafia> scizzo, but ive not seen similar problems
<pusling> it is quite funny to install apt ...
<scizzo> linux_mafia: the logfile is happy with kbd
<scizzo> reboot again
<scizzo> brb
<Gaaruto> hello
<scizzo> nice...seems like the GLX stuff is working now for me.. :)
<Gaaruto> my xmms dont want run again :(
<Gaaruto> someone knox this  : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7477 ?
<pusling> farruinn: there is a package called ubuntu-base
<farruinn> pusling: ah, there you go
<pusling> ...but it was during the base system install it crashed last time ...
<linux_mafia> Gaaruto, what version of xmms?
<Gaaruto> linux_mafia, xmms 1.2.10
<linux_mafia> Gaaruto, full version, ie mine is 1.2.10-1.4ubuntu1
<Gaaruto> 1.2.10-1.4ubuntu1
<linux_mafia> hmmm
<Gaaruto> :(
<wurstl007> kann mir jemand bei der mp3 wiedergabe helfen?
<pusling> is there a packages.debian.org - just for ubuntu?
<farruinn> pusling: unfortunately no
<farruinn> apt-cache search and apt-cache show are helpful though
<pusling> farruinn: argf... yeah - but I need to install those packages :/
<scizzo> Nvidia GLX works just fine in hoary now
<scizzo> time to sleep....
<_void> hello all
<linux_mafia> Gaaruto, i was getting the same error the other day, but its righted itself, if you are running the same version as me and seeing the problem, it is most likely related to one of its depends, have you done an upgrade recently?
<farruinn> pusling: apt-cache show will tell you what it depends on
<_void> anyone here using a radeop 9800 xt ?
<_void> radeon*
<scizzo> night
<crimsun> Gaaruto: sorry, I was helping you with that last time.
<farruinn> pusling: you can download the files directly from http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/
<crimsun> Gaaruto: could you pass me the url where you posted the strace output?
<Gaaruto> linux_mafia, this afternoon at 1am (i m in France)
<wurstl007> i cant manage playing mp3 files with ubuntu, although ia already installed the lame codec could anybody help me
<linux_mafia> Gaaruto, using french server? or master repo? mirrors are sometimes a little (or a lot) behnid
<pusling> farruinn: I have a wartymirror on my local network - I like that :)
<Aure> good night
<_void> wurstl007, lame codec is for ENCODING mp3s not PLAYING
<farruinn> pusling: ooh, lucky you =)
<linux_mafia> wurstl007, play mp3s in/with what?
<Gaaruto> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7477 ? --> there is the same problem crimsun , look at this
<_void> wurstl007, there is a tutorial on the wiki if you go look#
<crimsun> Gaaruto: I already did, but the strace output is lacking
<Gaaruto> linux_mafia, no french server
<crimsun> Gaaruto: I need the entire strace output
<linux_mafia> wurstl007, also lame is for encoding (making) mp3s, not playing them
<pusling> farruinn: the debmirror-command makes nice mirrors ;)
<linux_mafia> Gaaruto, oh ok, heh
<wurstl007> linux_mafia, oh what shall i use then
<Gaaruto> crimsun, could you remind me the command to put the result in a file please ?
<linux_mafia> wurstl007, well what do you want to use to play mp3s?
<linux_mafia> wurstl007, sudo apt-get install madplay, will get you going, you need to enable universe repo though
<linux_mafia> wurstl007, gstreamer08-mad for mp3s in rythmbox
<wurstl007> linux_mafia, thanks i'm trying this at he moment
* pusling hates segmentation faults
<linux_mafia> wurstl007, yeah sorry, madplay by itself was not what i meant to say
<creeperz> I HATE CRACK WHORES!
<creeperz> there im out of the closet!
<creeperz> i HATE CRACK WHORES!!!!!
<creeperz> if you see a crack whore, shoot on sight!!
<creeperz> anyone with me?
<wurstl007> linux_mafia, anyway thw wiki seems to work just fine :) thanks
<creeperz> i know bam is!
<arctick> yeah man, crack whores rule
<creeperz> arctick: NO!!! KILL CRACK WHORES!
<amathis> arctick: don't encourage him.
<creeperz> because amathis wants to lecture me about their rights and bullshit
<creeperz> and how i should have sympathy for them
<pusling> who have operpower in here?
<creeperz> and something about horse sex and him being addicted to stuff so he provides sexual favors
<amathis> ...
<huttan> creeperz, the point being?
<creeperz> well, all i wanted to say was that i hate lectures
<creeperz> especially when i dotn care
<arctick> crack whores are no worse than normal whores, a whore is a whore, and how is it anyones buisness anyway?
<creeperz> good point
<amathis> arctick: he just likes bringing conversations into other channels.
<creeperz> KILL ALL WHORES!!
<creeperz> amathis: this is my first time :-)
<pusling> ./ignore creeperz
<arctick> hmm, the bad thing about channels with no ops
<creeperz> well, im out :-)
<creeperz> peace
<creeperz> tell Gmail i said howdy
<huttan> anyone knows what can be wrong if my kernel only finds 882mb ram, but i have 1gb total?
<crimsun> huttan: install an optimised kernel
<crimsun> huttan: what cpu do you have?
<huttan> crimsun, I think i have, just thinking there is some strange option i forgot then that you could let me know about
<huttan> crimsun, p4 3.2ghz HT
<amathis> huttan: nice comp :)
<huttan> work late shift...lots of cash no life :p
<crimsun> huttan: and uname -r reports 2.6.8.1-3-686-smp?
<huttan> crimsun, i installed 2.6.9
<crimsun> huttan: from hoary or self-compiled or...?
<huttan> crimsun, selfcompiled ofcourse
<crimsun> Gaaruto: strace -o foo.txt -fF xmms
<crimsun> huttan: then you didn't enable highmem support
<crimsun> huttan: recompile with it enabled
<huttan> crimsun, i need highmem support for 1gb ram ?
<crimsun> yes
<huttan> oh, thought it was only for like 4gb and really high shit like that
<huttan> thanks alot
<linux_mafia> who else in here has 1GB of ram? anyone?
<crimsun> I do
<crimsun> or 1.5 depending on the machine
<huttan> crimsun, i set it for 4gb ?
<crimsun> huttan: yes
<mxpxpod> how do I make kernel-header packages that aren't empty?
<huttan> that might explain why things are running slow for me ?
<linux_mafia> hmm, just wondered if many people did
<crimsun> huttan: it shouldn't
<huttan> crimsun, X seems to lagg for some strange reason..and everything is set up right
<JDahl> crimsun, isnt highmem support enabled by default? and for debian also?
<JDahl> linux_mafia, I have 2gb and often that's not enough for my simulations
<crimsun> JDahl: for non -386, yes, but that's irrelevant for huttan, who compiled his own kernel
<pusling> what kernel are ubuntu shipped with? kernel-image-2.6.7-1-386 are in universe?
<crimsun> pusling: Warty ships with patched 2.6.8.1
<crimsun> pusling: Hoary currently has patched 2.6.9
<pusling> crimsun: so what is the name of the kernel package? (I need to do some manual instal)
<crimsun> pusling: for what, Warty? Hoary?
<pusling> warty
<crimsun> pusling: and what do you want, the image or the source or the headers? What cpu do you have?
<pusling> the image - 386
<crimsun> linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-386
<crimsun> (from warty-security)
<Gaaruto> for a pentium 4 with hypertreading, is 686 or 686smp ?
<jbroome> smp
<Gaaruto> thaks
<Gaaruto> thanks
* pusling starts to think that qemu sucks
<huttan> crimsun, is there some special option for dual-ddr or does the kernel autodetect that ?
<crimsun> huttan: irrelevant for RAM.
<huttan> crimsun, kk
<pusling> hmm.. some one at the ubuntu shipping center cannot count ... (ordered 20 - 4 arrived)
<JDahl> pusling, where do you check that? I want to see what happened to my CDs
<pusling> JDahl: I can remember what I ordered - and it is printed on the envelope what I have ordered (20). They have just arrived today (4).
<crimsun> Gaaruto: are you using Warty or Hoary?
<Gaaruto> CraHan_, hoary
<Gaaruto> crimsun, hoary
<Gaaruto> sorry
<Gaaruto> :)
<crimsun> Gaaruto: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<Gaaruto> sudo dpkg ?
<crimsun> nope
<Gaaruto> ok
<crimsun> just as a regular user is fine
<crimsun> eek, I flubbed the package name
<Gaaruto> dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-386|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<crimsun> yep, that'll work.
<Gaaruto> and now ?
<Gaaruto> that's all ?
<crimsun> what does it return?
<Gaaruto> nothing
<Gaaruto> sory
<Gaaruto> there is something
<Gaaruto> 2.6.9.7
<Gaaruto> 2.6.9-7
<crimsun> Gaaruto: can you update && upgrade please?
<Gaaruto> yes i can
<crimsun> after the update && upgrade, please reboot and try xmms again
<pusling> how do I see if I have grub installed?
<Gaaruto> i have upgrading my system this afternoon but there are new packages now
<crimsun> pusling: /boot/grub/* exists
<crimsun> Gaaruto: indeed, you'll note that there's a 2.6.9-8
<Gaaruto> i have this message when i update with ftp://nerim... in my sources.list : GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<Gaaruto> what does it mean ?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: disregard it for now
<Gaaruto> ok
<crimsun> Gaaruto: it means the public key used to sign packages from marillat's repository has not been merged into root's keychain
<pusling> argff.. no vim either
<farruinn> pusling: /usr/bin/vim
<Gaaruto> i reboot
<pusling> farruinn: not installed yet... apt-get install vim are installing something, but things are quite slow my end :)
<farruinn> oh =(
<farruinn> right, forgot that you were installing some stuff by hand
<pusling> farruinn: I am trying to use qemu which is a gpl wannabe clone of vmware. It is not working 100% (and my computer is quite old)
<farruinn> ah, I use a mac, so I don't know anything about vmware
<farruinn> or qemu
<pusling> qemu is working for macs as well I think ;)
<farruinn> this is emulation software we're talking about, right?
<pusling> jup
<pusling> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<GotD0t> anybody know if i can set the wordcompletion in OO.org to tab instead of enter?
<Gaaruto> ok xmms work
<Gaaruto> thanks
<Gaaruto> but can you explain me what is the command you have give me ?
<Gaaruto> crimsun,
<Gaaruto> ?
<hazza96> It gives him root access to your box
<hazza96> just kidding :)
<Gaaruto> :)
<pusling> *lol*
<pusling> Gaaruto: is it the grep awk command?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: which command?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: I didn't do any work at all; daniels did.
<Gaaruto> this command : "dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'"
<crimsun> Gaaruto: that's my incorrect version (which you corrected) of printing the version of the package installed
<Gaaruto> that's all ?
<Gaaruto> lol
<crimsun> Gaaruto: note in the changelog for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9 (2.6.9-8) that: * Remove previous patches to nvidia-glx and sync back with Debian patches from new Debian 6629 packages, fixing segfaults (closes: Ubuntu#4640).
<pusling> Gaaruto: try only the dpkg part and skip |grep ....
<Gaaruto> great
<Gaaruto> thanks a lot
<hazza96> does anyone play Americas Army on their ubuntu box?
* pusling wants a ubuntu box ;)
<K-otiK> does anyone know how to copy an iso onto your hd using ubuntu?
<K-otiK> or a DVD?
<hazza96> has anyone tried running a Bynari server on an ubuntu box?
<hazza96> K-otiK: do you want to access the contents of the iso?
<|QuaD-> Bynari? whats that
<K-otiK> no, i want to take for example slackware, and put it on my box and available for download
<hazza96> It's a mail server that provides the same functionality as an Exchange server
<K-otiK> and have it*
<|QuaD-> oh
<hazza96> www.bynari.net
<hazza96> It can run on Debian after you do a a conversion of the RPM using alien
<pusling> isn't it just cat /dev/cdrom > new.iso ?
* |QuaD- doesn't need a mailserver
<hazza96> pusling: no
<|QuaD-> why not just use a groupware, like phpgroupware, for exchange type stuffs
<hazza96> you need to use mkisofs
<hazza96> |QuaD-: the clients use Outlook and plugins from other programs
<Gaaruto> crimsun, you tell me, about GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim..., "the public key used to sign packages from marillat's repository has not been merged into root's keychain"
<Gaaruto> what can i do ?
<Gaaruto> to resolv it ?
<|QuaD-> hazza96: ohh
<homer> do CD-ROM drives have jumpers?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: nothing atm because he doesn't sign his packages :)
<homer> I tried two ubuntu installation cds
<homer> but both had "corrupted" data
<homer> at the same time, both worked on my laptop
<pusling> homer: yeah - master and slave
<homer> i never configured any jumpers
<homer> so that could be a cause
<homer> k
<pusling> does the cdrom work with <another os
<pusling> ?
<|QuaD-> the cableselect jumber on a cdrom should do the trick
<Gaaruto> crimsun, we can't use nerim sources now ?
<crimsun> Gaaruto: sure you can - you are
<crimsun> Gaaruto: that's just a warning regarding the missing key
<crimsun> Gaaruto: it's not a fatal error
<Gaaruto> ok
<Gaaruto> because it is a debian package, right ?
<Gaaruto> or not ?
<Gaaruto> :)
<crimsun> (the intention is to authenticate the binary packages so you know that the person/machine who claims to have created the package is actually the creator of the package you're downloading)
<Gaaruto> ok
<Gaaruto> thanks a lot crimsun for all
<Gaaruto> i going to sleep (3am here :)
<Gaaruto> bye
<crimsun> (one of the long-standing gripes against apt is that it isn't able to authenticate the packages. The infrastructure has actually been in place for a long time; last year the work picked up a lot of speed. It looks like Ubuntu will be the first Debian-based distro to implement a couple things like compressing packages and release files with bzip2 instead of gzip and signing packages)
<Gaaruto> ok
<mike998> crimsun: thanks for the headsup
<mike998> sounds pretty cool
<Gaaruto> bye all
<crimsun> later
<mike998> silly question for everyone here... does anyone know of linux based software I could use to transfer mp3s on to my USB connected MiniDisc player ?
<|QuaD-> mike998: how are the discs formatted?
<|QuaD-> are they like minicds?
<|QuaD-> or are they are propietary protocol?
<linux_mafia> mike998, what brand is the thing?
<linux_mafia> mike998, oh, and model
<|QuaD-> linux_mafia: i am guessing sony
<mike998> it is for a MD walkman MZ-N420D
<mike998> (reading off the front of the device)
<|QuaD-> mike998: how do you transfer music on with windows?
<mike998> one of the newer NetMD ones
<mike998> |QuaD|: when I ran windows I used teh sony software...  I'd like to avoid using it any more
<mike998> sorry about the typos - I am trying to find the CD right now
<|QuaD-> mike998: its not like a drag and drop windows explorer thing?
<mike998> hang on...  I will try.  I don't think it is, though as Sony tend to use their own protocols and compression schemes (I believe it's Atrac for this thing)
<mike998> Hmmm - I have connected it via USB and nothing on the dmesg
<|QuaD-> mike998: google for some information, but i don't think its possible
<mike998> oh ho!  what's this?
<mike998> usb 1-2.1: new full speed USB device using address 4
<mike998> okay - I will see what google says
<linux_mafia> mike998, http://www.pdr.cx/projects/gnetmd/main/
<Se7h> hey
<Se7h> can u tell the meaning of this please
<Se7h> i mean
<linux_mafia> mike998, gnetmd looks promising, and there are deb packages
<Se7h> whats its for exactly
<Se7h> The Ubuntu Backports project's goal is to provide a stable AND up-to-date Ubuntu Linux system by backporting desktop applications from Ubuntu's Development branches and Debian Sid.
<mike998> linux_mafia: how do I install from deb?  I've used RPM in the past... not sure about deb
<|QuaD-> Se7h: do you want update popular programs like gaim, ooo, and firefox?
<linux_mafia> mike998, you are using ubuntu right?
<|QuaD-> backports puts stable UP TO DATE releases in their repo, for warty
<Se7h> |QuaD| synaptic?
<mike998> linux_mafia: Yep...  This is the longest I have ever run linux
<linux_mafia> heh
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> hmm
<|QuaD-> Se7h: synaptic what
<Se7h> forget it
<|QuaD-> Se7h: remember anything on those are not supported
<djtansey> does anyone here have a PDA that they sync with evolution? i'm trying to figure out what to purchase this holiday season. i need a new organizer desperately. esp one that syncs easily.
<mike998> linux_mafia: Can I add the URL to the synaptic repositories?
<|QuaD-> djtansey: zaurus
<linux_mafia> mike998, no
<|QuaD-> i don't have one but they are great
<mike998> djtansey: I have an Palm Tungsten E that is syncing very well
<mike998> linux_mafia: okay...
<linux_mafia> mike998, repos need to have certain files to make them work in that way
<mjg59> djtansey: Any PocketPC device ought to in Hoary
<mjg59> But there's no Evolution 2 plugin for the Multisync in Warty
<djtansey> mike998: what don't you like about it? anything?
<mike998> djtansey: about the palm itself?
<djtansey> mjg59: i have hard time getting myself to use pocketPCs, do palms not sync as well?
<djtansey> mike998: yeah. the device or your experience with it.
<|QuaD-> mjg59: palms are kind of behind the technology... i reccomend a pocketpc like ipaq... cheap with loads of feature
<|QuaD-> s
<|QuaD-> and you can put linux on the ipaq
<mike998> djtansey: I have to use a SD card reader to move files to my SD card.  The battery will only last for about an hour playing MP3s
<djtansey> |QuaD: i had a zaurus. it recently died. it wasn't the best designed thing in the world
<djtansey> mike998: one hour? that's not long.
<mike998> otherwise, it's not too shabby - works for me... your milage may vary
<linux_mafia> mike998, just dl the latest versions of the gnetmd packages that end with .deb, you can install single debs using, sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<mike998> djtansey: yeah, hence the reason I have bought myself a minidisc player
<mike998> linux_mafia: okay - I will try that... thanks
<|QuaD-> djtansey: i want the sl-6000, but so expensive compared to an ipaq
* mike998 looks for his book of self made linux cheat sheets
<linux_mafia> |QuaD-, familiar/opie was kinda shitty when i tried it, is it better now?
<|QuaD-> linux_mafia: never used it
<|QuaD-> i would do anything for a pda with linux on it again
<|QuaD-> though that would mean i would have to remove thunderbird
<djtansey> mike998: how is it with handwriting input? how about battery life generally? how well/easily does it sync?
<linux_mafia> |QuaD-, what distro did you use on your ipaq?
<|QuaD-> i didn't mean again... lol... i have only had palms
<|QuaD-> i use a t-mobile sidekick now... which is my pim
<mike998> djtansey: ubuntu is the first time I have managed to get this to sync with my pc when it doesn't run windoes
<|QuaD-> i am waititng to get a pda until the sidekick can sink with linux
<linux_mafia> |QuaD-, when i had linux on my ipaq, it looked kool, everything worked well, but man, i got like a third to a quarter the battery life i got with win
<djtansey> mike998: that's encouraging.
<djtansey> mike: warty?
<|QuaD-> linux_mafia: i want a pda for functionality and a pdaphone for pim
<mike998> djtansey: Otherwise, it's not too bad.  The only problem I have with it is that the batteries don't last as long as I would like.  And added to the fact that the SD card can't be used as a type of USB drive...
<mike998> djtansey: yep warty
<miausX> hi! :)
<mjg59> djtansey: I don't have any Palm devices
<djtansey> mike998: that's the SD people's fault. hopefully my ibm x40's SD card reader will work sometime soon. do you sync via a cradle? and how long is your battery generally?
<marcellus> Which authentication system should one use. Just feels limited to use .htaccess and similar instead of having one systemwide system.
<mjg59> I didn't like the Zaurus when I had one
<mjg59> Qtopia seemed fairly nasty
<mjg59> It may well be better now
<mike998> djtansey: battery tends to last a fair while.  I'd been having some problems with a rogue application that wouldn't allow the device to shut off and it's screwed the batteries a little... they only last for a day when the device is on
<|QuaD-> are their any debian based distros?
<mike998> djtansey: I sync via USB
<thenuke> |QuaD-: are there any? there sure are.
<thenuke> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=are+there+any+debian+based+distros&btnG=Search
<mjg59> |QuaD-: You can run Debian on an ipaq. It's not a great idea, though.
<djtansey> mike998: cool.
<djtansey> mike: thanks.
<Se7h> apt-got builds and supervises a partial (or full) Debian mirror, that is filled on-the-fly by apt-get requests. But there's more! Its modular mirror engine is ready for customized mirroring algos. So you can easily make your own module! (Eg for apt4rpm)
<|QuaD-> thenuke: i meant for pda's... lol
<Se7h> nice
<mike998> no problems
<thenuke> oh ok :)
<|QuaD-> mjg59: really?
<mjg59> |QuaD-: Familiar is Debian-based, but has smaller packages
<mjg59> |QuaD-: Debian doesn't try to make packages small. This is less than ideal if you only have 64MB of storage.
<|QuaD-> mjg59: thats the type of thing i wanted
<|QuaD-> mjg59: what does zaurus use... what distro
<mjg59> |QuaD-: The Zaurus uses something Familiar based, I think
<mjg59> It's Debianish
<|QuaD-> oh
<|QuaD-> i wish they didn't discontinue the zaurus sl-6000
* Cloudchaser has an old zaurus
<Cloudchaser> a 5500
<miausX> |QuaD-, are you asking about a small debian based distro? maybe feather linux (62M), damn small linux (50M)...
<Cloudchaser> i wish they sold the clamshell ones here
<|QuaD-> miausX: now a pda distro... miausX dsl is an amazing distro
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: no wifi or bluetooth builtin :(
<Cloudchaser> yah but its what there is
<Cloudchaser> right now there's not much else for an alternative
<miausX> |QuaD oh... pda... sorry, I have installed feather linux into my usb stick, but no idea about pda's :(
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i would be satisfied with an sl-6000 if they weren't 3x the price of the competition
<Cloudchaser> its so big though
<Cloudchaser> i like the clamshell
<Cloudchaser> always have..dreamed of having a nice little clamshell handheld ever since my old jornada fried
<Cloudchaser> but i can't afford 800.00 or so to buy one
<Cloudchaser> how much was the 6000 going for?
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: any idea why zaurus's are soo expensive?
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: about $600
<Cloudchaser> well the clamshells are expensive because they're resold here by some companies...imported
<Cloudchaser> the 6000 probly because of all the stuff it has and it was aimed at enterprise users
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i hear there is one being sold in america
<Cloudchaser> sharp really hosed it
<Cloudchaser> the whole user community really
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: what you think of the new clamshell
<Cloudchaser> i would love one
<Cloudchaser> 4 gig hard drive is cool
<Cloudchaser> nice long battery and nice screen i think
<Cloudchaser> never saw one in person though
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: still upset about no wifi
<Cloudchaser> yah that would be nice
<Cloudchaser> i have a card though and really don't use the wifi much outside the house
<Cloudchaser> haven't run into too many places i could use it
<Cloudchaser> rather have longer battery
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: hmm, i neeed it
<Cloudchaser> and..there's still some apps i can't do on it so i have an old treo90 for palm apps
<Cloudchaser> i agree it should be an option on the models
<Cloudchaser> same with bluetooth
<Cloudchaser> but sharp is catering to japanese users
<Cloudchaser> and apparently its not a priority there
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: yeah.... i still have a while before i give up my sidekick or they offer sync, so I am not seriously looking yet
<Cloudchaser> i love the sidekick's looks but wouldn't get one because i like to add stuff
<Cloudchaser> if i could afford it i'd probly get a treo 600
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i love it. the restrictions make it an advantage, imho
<|QuaD-> it has NEVER crashed on me
<|QuaD-> my palm crashed weekly from everything i added
<miausX> hum... I'm thinking about update to hoary (to test, send bug reports... you know). Is hoary buggy right now? Can I upgrade without problems or I should wait a few days?
<miausX> Now I'm working in the wiki, but I want to be a bit more involved :)
<|QuaD-> miausX: now it is pretty nice, last week i was down for aobut 4 days
<miausX> oks, thanks |QuaD :)
<Cloudchaser> |QuaD i like mine too although since i have an app i need on the palm i mostly carry that..but i have so many cool z apps too that i use
<fulvioo> I updated these days, and I havent found a problem yet
<Cloudchaser> i like being able to vnc to it and ssh and all that
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: they make an ssh app, and are about to release the vnc one
<Cloudchaser> you have the 6000?
<miausX> hum... you were down? hoary didn't boot?
<Cloudchaser> |QuaD I have those already
<Cloudchaser> for the 5500...
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i don't mind paying for most apps if i plan to use them, but the ssh app is $10 (most are 4.99 or 2.99)
<Cloudchaser> oh for the sidekick?
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: yea
<Cloudchaser> oh i see
<Cloudchaser> but i have verizon wireless
<|QuaD-> i can't see spending $10 for ssh so i haven't purchased it yet
<Cloudchaser> so i can't get one of those
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: what phone
<Cloudchaser> an old lg vx4400
<Cloudchaser> i'd get the treo if i could afford it and the data service ;)
<Cloudchaser> but i'm a bit underemployed at the moment
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: thats my problem with any company EXCEPT t-mobile... i pay so little for my phones and service
<Cloudchaser> right but the coverage area wasn't as good as verizon's
<Cloudchaser> and now i'm stuck for 2 years ;)
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i live in boston, every service has decent coverage
<Cloudchaser> ah
<Cloudchaser> i live in florida and like to have phone whereever i go.. in CT there were lots of bad spots with tmobile from what friends told me...not sure how it is here in florida
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i live about 70% in boston, 30% in NYC.... both of which do fine wiht most companies
<Cloudchaser> what about in between along the way?
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: i drive.... i lose service for about 10 minutes on the border of mass and ct
<Cloudchaser> when i lived in CT i was all over the state hiking and stuff.. verizon was the only one who had service in all areas
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: dont forget, i drive on major highways the whole time though... so any company that DOESN"T have service there is in trouble
<Cloudchaser> hehe true
<Cloudchaser> i was out in the boonies alot ;)
<Freedomzen> is this the ubuntu linux channel or a cell phone commercial
<Freedomzen> :D
<miausX> lol
<Cloudchaser> sorry
<Freedomzen> kiddin man
<Freedomzen> rant on
<Dank12345> Hi, I was wondering if you can install windows XP onto a computer that has Ubuntu on it, I have the partitions already, and that.
<|QuaD-> Freedomzen: haha... :)
<Cloudchaser> i'll ask an ubuntu question and maybe someone can answer this time ;)
<miausX> Cloudchaser, no problem :D
<|QuaD-> Dank12345: you can
<thenuke> Dank12345: sure you can :) you just cant boot yourself to ubuntu then ;)
<thenuke> but that can be fixed
<hazza96> wow, there are 270+ ppl in this channel
<hazza96> is this an indication of how much support it needs or that ubuntu has a strong community?
<Dank12345> Do I just do the install, cause Im afraid that the ubuntu might get screwed up, and then I have to install everything again.
<miausX> of course... a grub boot disk, knoppix... :)
<Cloudchaser> sometimes when i start my pc up or restart it it halts on booting with an error: note: mount [201]  exit with preempt_count 1
<miausX> hazza96, both ;D
<|QuaD-> Cloudchaser: thats maybe an answer for a developer
<hazza96> lol
<thenuke> Dank12345: if you have not heavily customized your ubuntu yet and so on :) it just might be easier to install XP, and then re-install ubuntu :)
<Cloudchaser> i had just reinstalled windows 2000 partiton and it didn't write over grub
<Cloudchaser> which surprised me
<hazza96> Cloudchaser: something went wrong with the Win2K install then
<miausX> thenuke, you are right :)
<hazza96> :)
<Cloudchaser> the windows side has a problem now too..something about not being a windows 2k partition
<Cloudchaser> but the windows install works ok
<miausX> O.o
<Cloudchaser> i don't use it much ;)
<thenuke> Dank12345: ubuntu itself will not be screwed up, but the bootloader of ubuntu will be lost.
* Se7h A new version of the MyDoom worm is on the loose. What makes this worm diffrent from other
<Dank12345> so you are saying its easier to put ubuntu on a computer that has woiindows, than to put windows onto a comp tat has ubuntu?
* Se7h A new version of the MyDoom worm is on the loose. What makes this worm diffrent from other versions is the ability to use search eninge in order to find email addresses
<Dank12345> SO then can I just make a copy of it
<|QuaD-> Dank12345: yup
<Dank12345> or somehow get around that>?
<Cloudchaser> but i still have some apps i need on it that don'tw work on linux...but i wonder why it didn't write over the grub
<Se7h> sorry for the spam
<Cloudchaser> i was happy it didn't, mind you, so i didn't have to try to rebuild it from the live CD
<thenuke> that can be fixed, yes, but if you have to ask this question you asked :) I must say that it would be best if you could install windows xp first and then install ubuntu again. Thay way, ubuntu will make you an bootloader where you choose if you want to boot linux or windows
<Cloudchaser> but i was going to try to do that
<Dank12345> Sucks...
<Cloudchaser> i think i'll start all over again with an empty hd on my laptop, although i have ubuntu all nice and set up now
<thenuke> Dank12345: a bit yes.
<Dank12345> I was hoping I could leave the ubuntu
<miausX> Cloudchaser, the only program I need (for windows) is Borland Turbo C++ (my teacher... you know), but I have dosemu + freedos + tc++ from de Borland museum :D
<Cloudchaser> hehe me too Dank12345
<thenuke> Dank12345: but after all, it wont take so long to install them both :)
<Dank12345> the thing is...I know how to install windows, but not Ubuntu
<Dank12345> :
<Cloudchaser> i have some gps apps that don't work in linux
<Dank12345> :)\
<thenuke> ~1hour for XP and ~2hours for ubuntu? or something like that
<thenuke> and you do not have to sit there and stare at the monitor for the 3 hours ;)
<Dank12345> Yeah
<|QuaD-> 2 hours for ubuntu? try like 30 mins'
<Cloudchaser> ubuntu installed itself for me
<Cloudchaser> ;)
<Dank12345> Well
<miausX> lol
<Cloudchaser> was really easy and everything worked
<Dank12345> yes if you want it to use the whole drive
<Cloudchaser> and the how-to doc is just awesome
<Dank12345> and not make any partitions
<Cloudchaser> i had partitions
<Cloudchaser> 3 of them..ubuntu didn't put my other linux part in the grub though
<Dank12345> Well...
<Dank12345> One of the things is
<Cloudchaser> but thats ok, i don't need it
<miausX> Cloudchaser, installation procedure for Ubuntu: ENTER - ENTER - ENTER - UP - DOWN - ENTER ... etc :D
<Dank12345> if your network uses DHCP
<Cloudchaser> haha yep
<Dank12345> then youre set
<Dank12345> but if it uses PPPOE
<Dank12345> then you have to know the command
<Cloudchaser> ah
<Dank12345> and the nameserver
<miausX> since I try Debian based distro my enter key hates me :P
<Cloudchaser> why do you use that?
<Dank12345> which?
<Dank12345> You mean me
<Dank12345> ?
<Dank12345> Its not that I use it
<Dank12345> Its my ISP....
<Dank12345> DSL...
<Cloudchaser> ah
<Cloudchaser> i never used DSL
<Dank12345> :)
<Dank12345> Well
<Cloudchaser> so i didn't know how to get it set up
<gangalino> I've used LSD though
<Dank12345> Its a bit cheaper, oh its real easy
<Dank12345> if you know the command
<Dank12345> :)))))
<gangalino> anyone here use CVS to install software?
<miausX> Dank12345, well... I had a dsl line, but with a router (the easy way :D)
<Dank12345> I use my friend to install software :)
<Cloudchaser> hehe
<Dank12345> Yeah that works too
<miausX> gangalino, me! I have DR17 installed from CVS :D~
<homer> hey
<Dank12345> hey!
<homer> if you are installing ubuntu
<homer> and in the middle the screen flickers madly
<homer> and it stops installing
<homer> what does that mean
<Dank12345> I couldnt even get to where you select the root directory or something???
<miausX> what's the problem gangalino?
<diego> homer: the world will explode around you in a couple minutes
<miausX> diego, lol
<homer> seriously though
<Dank12345> helpful.....
<hazza96> I have NIS, webmin and the webmin-nis module installed.
<hazza96> When I try and configure the NIS client using webmin it says that I don't have NIS cleint support installed?
<miausX> do you speak spanish diego?
<diego> miausX: not actively but i can if i need to
<miausX> :))
<gangalino> miausx: I've never used CVS before, and what I want to install doesn't have very good instructions
<miausX> gangalino, tell me the URL
<Dank12345> k see you guys, thanks.
<miausX> gangalino, you need (in 90% cases) two commands: a) login, b) check out the sources
<homer> anyone know
<homer> also
<homer> it says that the MD5 and the files don't match
<miausX> no idea homer :(
<homer> which is weird
<homer> because the CD works fine on my laptop
<homer> and it is an official ubuntu cd
<homer> which no noticeable scratches or anything
<K-otiK> is there something i can use to encrypt  files on my computer, just in case of a local compromise?
<K-otiK> on ubuntu?
<adoyretsamon> homer, i have had lots of problems with those discs
<diego> homer: hmm...that is odd
<homer> i don't think it's ubuntu though
<diego> K-otiK: there are a few options on that, i personally use a loopback filesystem with aes as described in a recent freshmeat article
<homer> because it chocked on windows xp installation too
<diego> homer: is that cd drive ok?
<homer> I have two
<Cloudchaser> sounds like bad cd drive maybe
<homer> and they both do that
<homer> :\
<Cloudchaser> hmmm
<homer> maybe it's my mobo
<diego> have you ran memtest86?
<homer> is that on the CD?
<diego> i think so
<homer> i'll try
<K-otiK> is there something i can use to encrypt  files on my computer, just in case of a local compromise?
<homer> Could not find kernal image: memtest86
<Riddell> K-otiK: gpg
<Cloudchaser> hi neighborlee ;)
* neighborlee is surprised to see his friend cloud here
<neighborlee> I mean not 100% but stilll LOL
<neighborlee> hi cloud!!!!
<Cloudchaser> i'm a happy convert
<neighborlee> I have a bit of a question for anyone actually and here it is...
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, heh rad!!!
<Cloudchaser> no more redhat for me!
<neighborlee> LOL
<neighborlee> you go girl!
<neighborlee> Cloudchaser, youll love ubuntu I think..
<neighborlee> I sure do and you know how pick I am <G>
<Cloudchaser> your questions are usually over my head but i'm sure someone here could answer it
<neighborlee> picky
<neighborlee> heh np at all
<diego> homer: if you wish to continue with memtest86 just put memtest86 on a floppy. inconvenient but still...
<neighborlee> I just did synaptic > upgrade..but i'm wondering if there are possibly security fixes I've missed by not doing dist-upgrade instead ???
<neighborlee> I chosen upgrade instead as it sounded 'safer' <G>
<neighborlee> chose
<farruinn> neighborlee: just doing an upgrade would have gotten security fixes if there were any
<neighborlee> sigh I dunno..the whole upgrade vs dist-upgrade is rather convoluted in its explanation if you ask me <<
<neighborlee> farruinn, ok
<neighborlee> and I did man apt-get and i'm still not sure it makes sense LOL
* farruinn looks up debian apt howto
<farruinn> dist-upgrade is really for upgrading to a new release
<farruinn> e.g. warty to hoary
<miausX> hum... no
<miausX> dist-upgrade == upgrade (but if it should install new packages, it installs them)
<miausX> upgrade == wel... upgrade but DON'T install any new packages
<scmason> Is hoary available yet?
<farruinn> right, but if you're just doing an update every few days I don't see why you would be doing a dist-upgrade
<farruinn> scmason: hoary is the unstable development version
<neighborlee> well but its more complex than even that..dist-upgrade upgrades what it needs to and overrides apps that aren't considered important if there are conflicts....so to me its sketchy as to what kind of system you are left with ??
<miausX> farruinn, well... maybe a broken dependencie cause a new package, or apt needs to install/deinstall something :)
<miausX> it takes the same time, so... why should you use upgrade? :)
<neighborlee> yeah so for what i've seen..upgrade is far safer but i'm not sure at what cost to not having a completely updated system
<miausX> neighborlee, you can use dist-upgrade, I use it in woody, sarge, ubuntu... etc etc... no problems :)
<neighborlee> well like I say..in synaptic it tells you that
<neighborlee> during the process..if it detects conflicts..
<huttan> where do i set X-permissions in ubuntu?
<neighborlee> that it willl upgrade first what its 'important' and leave the rest
<farruinn> I think I would try upgrade first, then if there were packages being held back I would investigate why these packages are being held back
<neighborlee> so to me thast sketchy at best
<miausX> :)
<miausX> O.o!!
<neighborlee> shrug so I just used 'default' method which is upgrade
<huttan> I cant run X :1 as a normal user, says im not authorized
<miausX> oh my god... 4:09 am...!!
<neighborlee> woah
<miausX> time to slepp a bit :D
<farruinn> huttan, are you using gdmflexiserver?
<neighborlee> yup
<miausX> sleep*
<neighborlee> cu l8r
<Striss> I just setup TV-Out in ubuntu, it works but now my sound doesnt work...anybody have an idea what might have happened?
<miausX> see you later :D
<huttan> farruinn, no, i dont like it
<huttan> farruinn, it wont autologin, i just want a new X screen from where i can run cedega and stuff, something i can just shut down easy w/o it affecting this one
<Hikaru79> Anyone in here well-acquainted with Java's Swing GUI? =/
<farruinn> hmm, I don't know if this is a result of me installing xnest, but I have Applications>System Tools>New Login which opens a new login on vt8
<scmason> I am
<scmason> swing that is
<Hikaru79> scmason, can you answer a few questions for me? =)
<scmason> maybe, i will try
<Hikaru79> ^ ^ Can I PM?
<scmason> ??
<Hikaru79> Like, can I PM you?
<stuNNed> ok the way evolution handles pgp is pissing me off nothing like thunderbird
<farruinn> scmason: as in /msg
<scmason> yes
<Striss> Does anybody know why enabling TV-Out would break my audio?
<littlepenguin> Survey: list the wm/de you use
<farruinn> atm, metacity/gnome
<farruinn> would like to try something else however
<littlepenguin> xfce/xfwm
<littlepenguin> shameless plug: try xfce! i think it's great as a de. good looks, lightweight, extendable
<farruinn> I was using xfwm with gnome, but it would take so long to load for some reaso
<farruinn> much much longer than logging into xfce
<scoon> farruinn, openbox is nice with gnome as well.
<farruinn> does that do the tab thing like fluxbox?
<scoon> farruinn, no
<farruinn> I like fluxbox, but it's not in warty
<scoon> farruinn, flux is probably easy enough to compile on your own
<gen> you can use flux in warty..
<adoyretsamon> flux is the best
<littlepenguin> because you're loading nautilus, plus everything else with gnome. xfce is loading just xfce. fluxbox is in the apt universe repository
<farruinn> aaah, must be another package that's not compiled for ppc
<farruinn> all of kde is like that and I've run into others such as grip
* stuNNed kicks evolution in the junk.
<paulproteus> farruinn: No, Universe is available for powerpc.
<paulproteus> I'm using Universe packages on my iBook G4.
<zenlunatic> Does iso have gnome 2.8?
<farruinn> paulproteus: right, but some things are only available as source for ppc
<stuNNed> zenlunatic, yes
<paulproteus> Whatever ISO means, Ubuntu has it.
<littlepenguin> farruinn: yes, all repositories in ubuntu are for all architectures
<littlepenguin> ISO is a cd image
<paulproteus> Huh, I guess you're right.  I can't seem to get fluxbox here.
<farruinn> littlepenguin: yes, I understand that, however not all packages in the repository have been built and packaged into a .deb - some are only available as debian source package
* farruinn is going to build flux now
<farruinn> wtf, I guess I won't - it want's to remove basically all of gnome and X
<scmason> How can I install exim (means uninstalling postfix) without breaking Ubuntu base
<scmason> or does it really matter if I unistall Ubuntu-base?
* farruinn 's assumption was wrong - no flux source package =(
<Tyche> For some reason I can no longer load the change user app. It acts like it is going to load and then just dissapears.
<Tyche> Any ideas?
<Tyche> doesn't seem like I can load synaptic either. I haven't made any changes really.
<Tyche> Just some config files for apache, postfix, etc.
<scoon> farruinn, why not download the source
<scoon> and install flux locally
<farruinn> I will if I have to, but I'll give openbox a try - never used it before
<scoon> farruinn, like so ./configure --prefix=/home/farruinn/flux && make && make check && make install
<scoon> farruinn, openbox is nice.  I used it for almost a year.  i used it for the keybinding
<scmason> ANy ideas on how to unistall postfix?
<scmason> w/o breaking ubuntu-base?
<calamari> hi
<calamari> is there a way to view what the boot messages were?
<scoon> calamari, try dmesg
<scmason> dmesg
<calamari> thanks
<scmason> okay then, thanks all and goodnight
<farruinn> scmason: goodnight =)
<theHelix> I am new to Ubunto (and linux as a whole), and I was wondering if I could get some help.
<theHelix> Ubuntu*
<farruinn> this is the place =)
<hazza96> Ask away
<theHelix> I just installed it and I am trying to set up my root account. I type "sudo passwd root" and it promts me for a new password but I cant type anything in.
<homer> how long should grub take to load
<farruinn> theHelix: it won't show ***'s
<farruinn> but it is working
<farruinn> just enter the password you want and hit enter
<theHelix> Alright I will try that
<hazza96> why is the root account disabled anyway?
<hazza96> what was the reason behind that?
<farruinn> hazza96: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo discusses that in some depth
<hazza96> ok
<hazza96> Quote "even though they would rarely use it" ha ha, I am experimenting way too much for that to apply to me.
<farruinn> well at least by having to enter sudo every time, you know that what you are about to do could have some negative effects
<farruinn> sort of makes you think, "do I really want to do this..."
<homer> how long does grub take to load
<hazza96> I have done many many things that had a negative effect, all done while on a box that don't really matter.
<hazza96> All stuff done with root I have done many times
<homer> i waited like 10 minutes
<joh_> the final argument is "MacOSX does it this way"
<farruinn> translation: good for the home user =)
<pdkl> there is a good reason to disable root
<pdkl> i very  much agree with doing it
<homer> should grub take a long time to load
<pdkl> as linux is becoming more mainstream, you have to protection from users screwing up the system.  its fine they can screw their account, but not the compelete system
<pdkl> plus if they mess it up bad enough (the user account preference file) they can always recreate the account
<pdkl> power users arent going to have a problem enabling root
<hazza96> so the design of ubuntu is the complete opposite of Lindows
<hazza96> :)
<farruinn> hahah, yes, thankfully so
<Amaranth> homer: grub? should have come up before you could even boot to linux
<Amaranth> and it should have automatically started booting into linux after 2 seconds
<amathis> grub is icky IMHO
* amathis likes lilo
* farruinn is loving openbox
<hazza96> I have been using Mandrake for years, now that that I am trialing ubuntu I realise how much MDK has shielded me from some of the internals
<K-otiK> does anyone wanna give me some insite on, this exploit i just ran? you might find it interesting
<K-otiK> oops
<K-otiK> wrong server
<Striss> my /dev/dsp seems to have dissapeared...how do i fix this?
<farruinn> someone know a way I can update the menu in gnome without logging out/in?
<|QuaD-> have the fast boot times been put through to hoary yet?
<Quest-Master> I hope they can give Ubuntu GRUB a graphical interface like Suse and Mandrake have
<Striss> can anybody help me repair my sound? it says /dev/dsp no such file
<scmason> you can replace your grub screen
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: that will just make it go slower... is it really necessary?
<Striss> what does /dev/dsp link to in ubuntu?
<bancus> How can I tell my system to use UTF-8 as the default encoding?
<Striss> anybody, could you check what /dev/dsp links to?
<MobyTurbo> Striss, it's not a link here
<Striss> damn
<Striss> i really need to find out how to get my /dev/dsp back
<Quest-Master> |QuaD-: The newbies desire it.
<Quest-Master> :P
<Quest-Master> I don't really have a problem with it, but a lot of people ask me about it
<MobyTurbo> Striss, cd /dev ; sudo sh /MAKEDEV dsp
<Striss> really? cool i'll try that
<MobyTurbo> oops, make that ./MAKEDEV
<Striss> k
<Striss> thanks
<Striss> brb
<Striss> "don't know how to make device dsp"
<|QuaD-> Quest-Master: it is just a slowdone... i would rather a 20 second bootime wiht no graphical grub
<MobyTurbo> Striss, what does "grep dsp MAKEDEV" show you?
<|QuaD-> then a 120 second one wiht
<sul> ehm.. is anyone having problems with package indices on archive.ubuntu.com not verifying properly?
<MobyTurbo> sul, I just apt-get updated  a few minutes ago and it worked.
<bpd1069> yes...  kdelibs-data%3a or something
<bpd1069> sul: that was directed to you
<ficusplanet> I'm considering buying an IBM X40.  What are my options for installing Ubuntu on it (it has no optical drive)?
<sul> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sul> MobyTurbo: are you using Hoary or Warty?
<sul> MobyTurbo: are you using Hoary or Warty?
<MobyTurbo> sorry, bad reflexes with ^W. Warty
<sul> ah :] 
<sul> oh ok.. someone here with Hoary that can try a apt-get update for me?
<MobyTurbo> ^W used to delete words in xchat before they made it GNOME2 HIG compatable.
<bpd1069> sul:k
<|QuaD-> sul: what is wrong with your apt-get update
<ficusplanet> sul, works for me
<Striss> MobyTurbo, just a sec, i'll let you know what the greb did
<|QuaD-> mine works fine
<sul> |QuaD-: see above
<|QuaD-> sul: how long have you been using hoary
<sul> ficusplanet: can you md5sum your /etc/apt/trusted.gpg ?
<Striss2> MobyTurbo, this is what came from grep...
<sul> |QuaD-: since late november, something like that
<Striss2> makedev dsp        c $major  3 $audio
<ficusplanet> sul, 5f942e58b054394b27ee24cf49076bdb  /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<Striss2> makedev dsp1       c $major 19 $audio
<Striss2> and so on
<MobyTurbo> Striss2, same as here.
<sul> ficusplanet: weird same as mine, yet I get this at apt-get update:
<sul> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Striss2> hmm
<Striss2> why the heck is my /dev/dsp not there anymore, i dont understand
<Striss2> it was working fine just a few hours ago
<|QuaD-> sul: some came in witht hat message on warty when trying to use an unsupported repo... i don't remember what the answer was though
<MobyTurbo> Striss2, maybe it's a udev problem??
<Striss2> udev?
<MobyTurbo> Striss2, take a look at the appropriate lines in dmesg
<Striss2> k
<SirFunk> anyone here very familiar w/ the macintosh therm drivers?
<sul> pretty bad, cause something went wrong in the last dist-upgrade and Gnome isn't working properly, I don't get any menus and panel stuff, so I'm stuck in console
<Striss2> what should i be looking for in dmesg
<SirFunk> or kernel dev in general i guess
<SirFunk> ?
<|QuaD-> sul: i had that for a while too
<sul> |QuaD-: I'm using the one on archive.ubuntu.com
<|QuaD-> do you have kdelibs installed?
<sul> no
<|QuaD-> u sure?
<|QuaD-> do a dpkg -l | grep kde
<sul> |QuaD-: yeah, nothing
<|QuaD-> hmm, well that was my problem
<calamari> hmm.. can I find cpu speed someplace?
<MobyTurbo> Striss2, best I can tell you is the name of your card.
<MobyTurbo> or rather, its chipset
<calamari> nm.. k6/2 333 .. very slow hehe
<|QuaD-> sul: what errors were you having when you upgraded (be for this one)
<|QuaD-> *before
<sul> |QuaD-: at dist upgrade I just get warned that I'm trying to install packages that cannot be verified
<|QuaD-> hm, i never got that one
<|QuaD-> when did you start getting that error?
<sul> ok.. works now.. I just cleaned out /var/lib/apt/lists
<sul> just tonight
<sul> must be a problem with the way apt-get verifies the up-to-dateness of the lists...
<sul> that or archive.ubuntu.com just got compromised
<sul> :] 
<farruinn> sul, do you mean the gpg signing?
<Se7h> wooo
<Se7h> major updates made
<sul> farruinn: well the gpg signing didnt work, but that was probably due to corrupt local copies of lists.. apt-get never tried regetting them seemed to think they were ok
<farruinn> ah, I see
<sul> now if I could just get my mad broken proxy to stay up long enough for me to dist-upgrade.... the person who wrote polipo should be hung
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<|QuaD-> sul: i actually have been doing updates a lot, just not upgrades... i don't have time to fix it if it breaks, so don't want to break it right now
<calamari> is there any sort of internet connection sharing on ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> can anyone tell v4.10 is warty warthog, whats the next version gonna be?
<sul> |QuaD-: dist-upgrade rarely breaks anything on my system.. and when that happens subsequent upgrades usually fix it for me..
<zenlunatic> Does ubuntu auto-detect hardware
<amathis> zenlunatic: yea
<farruinn> da_bon_bon: 5.04 for april 2005
<amathis> very well also.
<sul> |QuaD-: my friend however is running Fedora Core 2, and he says that freetype support has gotten broken twice when he's been upgrading.. and he has had to fiddle around himself to get it working
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: whats its name gonna be?
<farruinn> da_bon_bon: hoary hedgehog
<farruinn> it's all on the ubuntu website
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: then, i heard many ppl say on the forums that they have tried out hoary. how come?
<|QuaD-> freetype?
<farruinn> it is the current development release
<farruinn> so people are testing it
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: then can i get it?
<farruinn> yeah, but it's the _unstable_ development branch - not really recommended unless you know what you're doing
<diego> da_bon_bon: ubuntu is OPEN...no one's stopping you
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: how do i get it?
<da_bon_bon> diego: ^
<diego> da_bon_bon: there are guides either on the forums or on the wiki (or both)
<da_bon_bon> diego: can u please give me the links to the guides?
<calamari> what keys do I press for scrollback in a text console?
<farruinn> ctrl-shift-pageup
<Striss2> is there an audio configuration app with Ubuntu?
<sul> |QuaD-: yeah freetype is a font collection
<calamari> farruinn: that just beeps and prints a ~
<diego> da_bon_bon: if you upgrade to hoary, you're going to need to know how to look through the forums for support purposes...
<sul> |QuaD-: err.. font library even..
<farruinn> calamari: oh wow you're right - that always worked in debian for me
<sul> well.. a reboot.. thanks for the help guys
<da_bon_bon> diego: i am surfing the forums, but i cant find any link for hoary. can u pls help me out, if it isnt too muchj trouble?
<|QuaD-> sul: ahh ok
<diego> da_bon_bon: you don't download a hoary install disc (yet), if that's what you're looking for
<da_bon_bon> diego: oh that was what i was looking for. then how do i get hoary?
<farruinn> da_bon_bon: do you have warty installed already?
<calamari> bbiam
<diego> da_bon_bon: you use hoary repositories and dist-upgrade
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: i am waiting for the shipit cds to arrive from 2 months
<diego> or maybe you could use just 'upgrade', i dunno
<farruinn> da_bon_bon: you need to have warty installed first, then you may upgrade to hoary
<diego> ohhh..oops, got ahead of myself
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: oh ok.
<diego> da_bon_bon: yeah, there's no hoary install discs available yet to my knowledge so you need warty first
<da_bon_bon> is there any way other than shipit to get the hoary discs? i cant download isnce i am on dialup
<farruinn> da_bon_bon: have a friend?
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: most people out here are windows addicts
<farruinn> :-/
<farruinn> did you order any livecds? You could let them borrow those - fix that problem =)
<da_bon_bon> farruinn: if i order i386 cds, i get both live & install discs. problem is, they havent arrived yet :(
<MobyTurbo> re
<diego> da_bon_bon: are you in the US?
<da_bon_bon> diego: no. India
<zenpod> da_bon_bon has been outsourced
<zenpod> ;)
<diego> da_bon_bon: oh heh, I'm not mailing any that far away :D
<da_bon_bon> diego: thats ok, i expect VERY few people will even _think_ about mailing that far
<farruinn> can anyone suggest a better solution to midi synth than timidity?
<da_bon_bon> zenpod: " da_bon_bon has been outsourced" what did u intend to mean by that?
<da_bon_bon> zenpod: i am 16 yrs old and have been born in india itself :P
<diego> da_bon_bon: i'm 16 too. w00t for 16-year olds
<amathis> heh
<amathis> youngins.
<da_bon_bon> diego: yes. w00t nice to have someone of my age out here :)
* MobyTurbo is an old man, a 35 yo who ran Linux 0.95
<diego> da_bon_bon: i guess you'd be interested in learning that "have been born" is considered awkward (if not incorrect) because "have been" implies it has happened many times/over an extended period of time...and i assume you were only born once.
<da_bon_bon> amathis: 'lo there senior citizen. just joking., how old r u ?
<amathis> 20.
<da_bon_bon> diego: i am soooo sorry i was playin yahoo pool and was typing in hurry, so the grammatical mistake
<diego> da_bon_bon: oh no problem, just trying to help you learn the language (I come from Argentina, myself, but now I live in Texas)
<da_bon_bon> diego: i know the language quite well, tho mistakes do happen! actually i was typing too fat
<diego> da_bon_bon: and apparently you still are typing too 'fat' :)
<amathis> diego: well, language is dictated by culture and lifestyle sometimes and not by textbooks, though it seems strange, English of now days is not the same as the English of old.
<cef> MobyTurbo: sounds like me
<da_bon_bon> diego: LOL. sorry again!
<amathis> diego: hablas espanol?
<cef> MobyTurbo: "Why I remember, back in the days before 1.0......"
<da_bon_bon> amathis: i agree
<Cloudchaser> hmm whats the difference between this irc room and #UbuntuForums?
<farruinn> Cloudchaser: #ubuntuforums is more relaxed
<diego> amathis: like i said a long time ago: "miausX: not actively but i can if i need to"
<SirFunk> how do i control my powerbook cpu speed in ubuntu?
<amathis> Cloudchaser: this is supposed to be on topic... *heh*
<farruinn> really this channel is for support only
<farruinn> or something like that
<Cloudchaser> ok thank you :)
<MobyTurbo> cef, and before my first Linux kernel I had a SysV shell account.
<farruinn> anyone know how to search the mailing list archives?
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, if there's no mechanism try site: with google.com
<MobyTurbo> site:foo.com
<farruinn> MobyTurbo: I did try site:lists.ubuntu.com midi, but didn't come with anything
<MobyTurbo> farruinn, well, I don't know what to tell you. I subscribe to several of the mailing lists so I never have bothered with archives.
<cef> MobyTurbo: heh.. I remember telnetting into BBS's in other countries back in '93, and the occasional server with IRC on it *grin*... BBS's... ahh them were the days
<farruinn> MobyTurbo: I'm subscribed as well, but I only joined a few weeks ago.
<MobyTurbo> cef, I was a BBS sysop
<farruinn> btw, google for site:lists.ubuntu.com ubuntu comes up with "3 of about 61" - whatever that means
<cef> MobyTurbo: same.. started using bbs's in '83, ran my own from '88 to '96 (7 lines)
<farruinn> none of the three on the lists.ubuntu.com server
<MobyTurbo> cef, oh yeah, you're the one who ran TBBS, right?
<cef> MobyTurbo: yup!
<MobyTurbo> cef, it's like deja vu all over again.
<diego> old farts
* diego hides
<cef> heh
<gpled> ra bbs was cool.
<MobyTurbo> I prefered Maximus.
<gpled> wildcat was nice, but started getting expensive
<MobyTurbo> I never liked wildcat's interface for some reason.
<cef> gpled: yeah. that sort of shot up in price, whereas tbbs just stayed the same old expensive price
<MobyTurbo> cef, heh
<gpled> anyone have a fido node number?
<cef> still, 340K of pure assembler to run 96 lines..
<MobyTurbo> cef, Maximus 1.x came with source, 2.0 was free as in beer but did not include source. 3.0 was originally like that but Scott gave out the source once BBSsing died.
<MobyTurbo> cef, TBBS was definitely without peer for multiple lines on a single computer, though Maximus did pretty well under OS/2 and many BBSs could run a couple of lines with Desqview-386.
<MobyTurbo> or Linux.
<cef> MobyTurbo: as for deja vu, if I'm not mistaken, "same shit, different channel" (ala same convo previously on #debian)
<MobyTurbo> (DOSEMU can make you run DOS BBSs under Linux quite well.)
<MobyTurbo> cef, true. :-)
<diego> is it time to find a more contemporary channel to idle in?
<MobyTurbo> DOSEMU even has FOSSIL emulation as part of the package.
<MobyTurbo> diego, DOSEMU is in universal
<MobyTurbo> er, universe
<MobyTurbo> there's also dosbox, better for some games.
<cef> MobyTurbo: heh.. I've noticed that one of the users in the usergroup I'm president of is David Nugent.. Mr X00..
<MobyTurbo> cef, no, he was Mr BNU. Someone else did x00
<Cloudchaser> web pages are still loading very slowly in firefox
<Cloudchaser> even after turning off the ipv6
<cef> MobyTurbo: ahh yes, that's the one.. wonder if he's hacking on dosemu...? *grin*
<diego> how much speed increase do you really get by turning off ipv6?
<MobyTurbo> cef, is the usergroup you're talking about a LUG?
<Cloudchaser> i'm not sure i get any
<cef> MobyTurbo: yup. Linux Users of Victoria. It was weird seeing his name on our mailing lists.. *grin*
<MobyTurbo> diego, it depends upon the program
<Cloudchaser> but i'm not real happy it takes so long to load pages
<diego> s/$/in Firefox/
<MobyTurbo> cef, I'm curious who wrote DOSEMU's FOSSIL driver too.
<MobyTurbo> diego, you can disable ipv6 in Firefox's about:config
<diego> let me try again from the beginning
<diego> how much speed increase can i expect to get by turning off ipv6 in Firefox?
<MobyTurbo> diego, how slow are your DNS lookups? That's what it speeds up.
<diego> MobyTurbo: are DNS lookups cached?
<MobyTurbo> diego, per session I believe, I could be wrong.
<diego> hmm
<farruinn> MobyTurbo: I think you're right
<diego> i guess they're pretty quick but significantly slower than actually loading most pages
<Cloudchaser> hmmm i did change it but when i went to look at it now it says "false"
<MobyTurbo> Cloudchaser, that's odd. It works here(tm)
<SirFunk> anyone here using ubuntu ppc on a laptop?
<gpled> if knoppix works, should ubuntu work?  talking about xwindow.
<Cloudchaser> do i have to save it or anything? i did the change back when i installed ubuntu from the how-to
<jbroome> theoretically, yes
<MobyTurbo> gpled, warty runs a Debian-patched XFree86 4.3, Hoary runs Xorg (but you shouldn't run it lately if you value your sanity). I don't know what knoppix runs nowadays, assuiming it uses Debian's latest it is the same as Ubuntu warty.
<Cloudchaser> wow its even slower now
<Cloudchaser> in fact it still hasn't loaded the page
<Cloudchaser> hmm
<MobyTurbo> Cloudchaser, getting rid of ipv6 shouldn't ever slow things down.
<Cloudchaser> i can't seem to get to any web pages at the moment
<Cloudchaser> ah there we go
<MobyTurbo> Cloudchaser, unless you're going to a ipv6-only site. :-)
<oak> wow...amazing once that wait disappears
<Cloudchaser> it seems to be working now
<Cloudchaser> doesn't seem to be faster though
<MobyTurbo> the wait used to be worse, especially on *BSD.
<MobyTurbo> (this seems to have been fixed on that platform.)
<Cloudchaser> in general things seem to load ok, guess the ones tht don't are just slow sites
<MobyTurbo> Cloudchaser, it won't speed up all sites, just those that are ipv6 enabled while you're only using ipv4.
<Cloudchaser> i have no idea what i'm using ;) my banking site is one thats slow
<MobyTurbo> Cloudchaser, if you have no idea what you're using it's ipv4.
<gpled> hmmm, this does not sound good.  on install, being asked to run aptitude :(
<MrE> How do I fall back to single user mode (out of X)?
<MobyTurbo> gpled, aptitude is a piece of cake compared to dselect.
<MobyTurbo> MrE, # /sbin/telinit 1
<MrE> MobyTurbo, Thanks.
<gpled> what should i do in aptitude? want to finish the install
<farruinn> gpled, that happened to me once
<gpled> wonder what broke.  every other install just worked
<farruinn> I quit aptitude and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<farruinn> for some reason that worked
<farruinn> gpled, this is a fresh install from the disc?
<gpled> down load cd. 4.10
<gpled> fresh install
<farruinn> yeah, that's what I was doing too
<Tsjoklat> also apt-get install x-window-system-core
<farruinn> for some reason it didn't want to install OOo
<raghu> how to install ubuntu on harddisk...
<raghu> i have live cd
<farruinn> do you have the install cd as wel?
<farruinn> the livecd isn't for installation, there's a separate disc for that
<raghu> farruinn: is  it free?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> it is
<farruinn> yup, just go to the downloads section of the website
<raghu> farruinn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<gpled> Tsjoklat: apt-get install x-window-system-core seems to help a lot. got x up.
<gpled> farruinn: doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop now
<Se7h> root@devil:/home/seth # chown -R root:scr IBMJava2-142/
<Se7h> chown: `root:scr': invalid group
<Se7h> how come ?
<housetier> src maybe?
<Tsjoklat> gpled :)
<Se7h> ups
<Se7h> housetier ;P
<housetier> SouRCe not SCoRe
<Se7h> i know
<Se7h> dislexic
<gpled> how did you guys figure this out?
<housetier> Dyslexics have more fnu!
<gpled> also, are you guys using amd cpu?
<Se7h> i am
<gpled> Se7h: any install trouble?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> not at all
<Se7h> Linux devil 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Thu Nov 18 13:24:36 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Se7h> ;)
<farruinn> gpled: I'm on ppc. When the install gave me trouble I just installed the metapackages I knew of
<Se7h> its flying baby
<Se7h> what seems to be the problem btw ?
<gpled> Tsjoklat: farruinn:  thanks, you guys got my install going!
<jmhodges> ok, where do bug reports for universe go?
<jmhodges> i know its "not supported"
<jmhodges> but these mono things must have an upstream somewhere..
<Tsjoklat> gpled it's girl but your welcome anyways
<calamari_> hi
<calamari_> I installed ubuntu on a slow computer.. I know there was a way to speed up Gnome, but I can't remember where in gconf it is
<mbp__> calamari_: what about it?
<farruinn> calamari_: try getting rid of as many applets as possible, such as show desktop, trash applet, volume control, etc
<MobyTurbo> jmhodges, check out the (Debian) maintainer's email shown by "apt-cache show foo"
<mbp__> you can turn off font antialiasing maybe?
<calamari_> mbp: there was a way to disable the eye candy
<jmhodges> MobyTurbo: thanks
<mbp__> or use a very simple theme?
<mbp__> which candy?
<calamari_> like the animations
<mbp__> of window opening/closing?
<calamari_> and outline drag instead
<mbp__> calamari_: look under apps/metacity
<mbp__> oh
<mbp__> apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<calamari_> thanks, thats it! :)
<gpled> gclctoll seems to be stuck in synapic.  how should i remove it?
<mbp__> ooh, i didn't know there was a single setting
<mbp__> that's neat
<mbp__> calamari_: apparnetly you need to run "metacity-message restart" to make it take effect
<mbp__> hey, that rocks
<gpled> gcaltool.  sorry, looking at two computers
<mbp__> my machine's graphics card is pretty slow without binary carp
<neighborlee> alert alert <G>..if you'd like to see morrowind games come to linux there seems to be a post on a forum at morrowinds site mentioning someone brought this up..not sure who is doing this but it can't hurt to ( since linux gaming is getting much stronger meaning we have pull now ) go there and say yes I want to see this game here in linux..very important FYI!!!!!
<Tyche> I just don't understand. I have made any changes really and now my users and groups will not ope for me to add or make changes. Looks like Synaptic iwll not either.
<Se7h> RadioHead@dial-b2-185-104.telepac.pt) has joined #SCT
<Se7h> <-- |ninguem| (RadioHead@dial-b2-185-104.telepac.pt) has left #SCT
<Se7h> <SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ah..n m recordo
<Se7h> <SeTh_thE_SinNeR> mas axo k tens d fazer
<Se7h> <SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ou "Burn Image"
<Se7h> isn't this too much ?
<Se7h> shit
<Se7h> wrong paste
<housetier> indeedy-doo
<Se7h> PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<Se7h> better
<Se7h> isn't this too much ?
<Tsjoklat> hey bborkk
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: Hiya.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk how are things working out for you?
<bborkk> Well, the Evolution launcher in the panel doesn't work, but I'm not too worried about that.  Otherwise, I'm really trying to get ACPI sleep/suspend/hibernate working before I take off for a month of traveling.
<housetier> Se7h that looks ok to me
<Tsjoklat> bborkk did you check the wiki and/or forum pages about that matter?
<bborkk> From everything I've read, sleep (s3) should work on my IBM Thinkpad T42p, but it's not working.
<bborkk> I've been doing a lot of reading about ibm-acpi.  I've also read most everything related to this on Ubuntu wiki, I think.
<Tsjoklat> bborkk I have to say I have no idea what might help your situation
<bborkk> Me either.  :)
<Tsjoklat> and the forum?
<Se7h> housetier hmmkay
<bborkk> I haven't searched the forum completely yet.  I was going to do that next.
<Se7h> im trying to put java to work
<Se7h> 4486 frames in 5.0 seconds = 897.200 FPS
<Se7h> gforce4
<Tsjoklat> bborkk the answer may be right here.. it just depends on timezones and who is awake or not
<housetier> Se7h there is a package named "java-package" that might help creating a .deb which you then can install
<bborkk> Tsjoklat: True.  I try to straddle the EDT and GMT turnover.
<bborkk> Is there any search functionality on the forums?  I don't see it.
<bborkk> Never mind.  I see it.
<Se7h> housetier where?
<Se7h> not in the repository i bet
<bborkk> Anyone out there with an IBM T42p with suspend, sleep, and/or hibernate working?
<bborkk> Alternatively, is there an easy way to switch to APM from ACPI?
<housetier> Se7h http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/j/java-package/
<Se7h>  deb ftp://ftp.tux.org/java/debian/ sarge non-free
<Se7h> guess that'll make the work
<neighborlee> hey guys what seems to be most used/best IM for linux ..gaim ?
<|QuaD-> gaim is most popular
<|QuaD-> kopete is pretty nice too
<|QuaD-> some like it better
<neighborlee> is there a gnome equiv ?
<neighborlee> wait dont matter..i've got qt installed
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> Gaim support most of IM protocols
<neighborlee> yeah true it does
<housetier> neighborlee I use bitlbee for all my IM needs
<Se7h> but if u want some "geek" msn client
<Se7h> i would suggest dMSN that changed name to Mercury
<housetier> although bitlbee only works with AnyIrcClient
<neighborlee> hmm i'd forgotten about anyircclient ;-)...
<neighborlee> ok kewl ill consider these
<RuffianSoldier> I installed KDE on Ubuntu (for Testing perposes) - and now my sound is all screwed up!
<RuffianSoldier> its all staticy
<neighborlee> :( I hope someone here can help as i've been using gnome2.8 ever since booting ubuntu albeit kde is also very nice...
<neighborlee> hmmm i've 'heard' that arts came be screwey but thats a wild guess off top of my head
<neighborlee> might not apply to latest kde shrug
<RuffianSoldier> Well - the latest KDE just ruined my sound in Ubuntu
<neighborlee> if it does..I think you can disable it ? under kde control > sound or something..
<RuffianSoldier> Anyway I can fix that?
<RuffianSoldier> neighborlee - its messed up in Gnome also
<neighborlee> hmm well its your sound card then very likely
<neighborlee> which one ?
<RuffianSoldier> onboard
<Stew2> I deleted my xfree86config-4 file. Is there an app I can run to recreate it? I thought, it's just a config file.
<RuffianSoldier> Stew2 - here - type this
<neighborlee> Stew2, xf86config < I think is what its called
<RuffianSoldier> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<RuffianSoldier> that will reconfigure it (And also write a new Config file)
<neighborlee> yes what ruffian just said
<RuffianSoldier> anyone have any ideas on my sound problem?
<neighborlee> RuffianSolider: you could check the alsa list for that card to verify its supported
<RuffianSoldier> how?
<neighborlee> alsasound.org or whatever the page is...google it
<RuffianSoldier> umm - its not like it wasnt ever working
<RuffianSoldier> it is supported
<neighborlee> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<RuffianSoldier> because its VIA - and I watched a DVD in Ubuntu
<neighborlee> but if its also not working in gnome something is def. wrong
<neighborlee> that or you just need to reboot ..have you been 'up ' long ?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<RuffianSoldier> I rebooted 4 times today
<neighborlee> you could try restarting sound server if only I remembered how..that 'might' fix it ..shrug
<RuffianSoldier> and when sound plays - its gross static
<neighborlee> do you have XP home/pro and does it work there okay?
<neighborlee> or whatever ;-)
<RuffianSoldier> it works great in Win2k - BeatrIX and SUSE
<Stew2> I tried xf86config and the dpkg command. Neither creates a new /etc/X11/xfree86config-4 file
<Stew2> How do I recreate it? When I ran xf86config, it 'said' it recreated one.
<neighborlee> its called XF86config-4 or something
<Stew2> Do I have to run xf86config as root?
<neighborlee> XF86Config-4
<Stew2> neighborle Yeah, that's the file I deleted.
<neighborlee> ic
<RuffianSoldier> neighborlee - it could be a conflict
<RuffianSoldier>  Gnome uses the ESD sound server, and KDE ARTSD
<Stew2> I had the same problem with FC3. "The color depth 24 is not supported (ati)"
<neighborlee> ok has it 'ever' worked in ubuntu without scratchiness ?
<Stew2> But I changed the color depth to 16 and it worked. This one I changed to 16 and it said that wasn't supported by the driver either. What gives?
<neighborlee> oh brother..ati stuff..i've no idea about that sorry..nvidia here ;(
<Stew2> yeah, sucks.
<Stew2> Okay well, bye.
<neighborlee> sigh
<RuffianSoldier> ATI owns
<calc> except for the whole no drivers bit
<calc> on amd64 and ppc
<silentrage> Does anyone know What kernel version Ubuntu is running and what the apt-get command is to get the latest kernel source?
<|QuaD-> silentrage: warty or hoary?
<silentrage> The CD edition. I believe that's warty, right?
<|QuaD-> yeah
<|QuaD-> let me look
<|QuaD-> (you can just do a uname -r
<|QuaD-> i believe version 2.6
<|QuaD-> now you want the latest kernel, or kernel source?
<calc> well its 2.6 something 2.6.8.1 iirc
<JanC> btw: there was a security update for the kernel yesterday
<RuffianSoldier> brv
<calc> hoary is at 2.6.9
<silentrage> 2.6.8.1-4-686
<|QuaD-> calc: nope
<|QuaD-> calc: 2.9.x
<|QuaD-> calc: thouhg i am still running 2.8
<calc> |QuaD-: kernel 2.9.x ? wow i want some future stuff
<|QuaD-> calc: you are right
<|QuaD-> haha
<|QuaD-> i am a moron
<calc> :)
<silentrage> I'm looking for the source. I'm trying to install drivers for a linksys wpc11 ver.4
* |QuaD- hits himself
<calc> you even told him how to get the kernel version then confused it with gnome 2.9.2 ;)
<ironwolf> anyone here using rsync to push data from A->B ?
<|QuaD-> silentrage: apt-cache search kernel-source
<|QuaD-> find your kernel
<|QuaD-> apt-get install that package
<RuffianSoldier> can someone help me with a sound problem?
<silentrage> It seems the source with apt-get only goes up to 2.6.7
<ironwolf> rync keeps erroring with "no such file or directory" when I push from A -> B, looking at /var/log/syslog on B that's running rsync --daemon
<TTilus> You can fetch if from kernel.org too
<JanC> silentrage : it's linux-source, not kernel-source
<TTilus> ironwolf: propably then there is "no such file or directory" which rsync is expecting to see on its command line
<ironwolf> does rsync not create directories on the destination?
<RuffianSoldier> I installed KDE to test the latest version - then I realized the sound is all messed up (Rapid clicking) - I thought it was KDE's problem - and went back to Gnome - and the sound is still messed up!
<TTilus> ironwolf: try?
<silentrage> ahhh there it is
<JanC> :-)
<ironwolf> TTilus: I've tried, it starts the rsync from A->B, A thinks it's working, B's /var/log/syslog is giving errors of "no such file or directory"
<ficusplanet> Does anybody know if it's possible to use a card other than the airport extreme in the newest ibooks?  Could I use an older/linux-compatible airport card?
<silentrage> Thanks TTilus
<RuffianSoldier> can someone help me with this sound problem?
<TTilus> silentrage: just remember to take the kernel config you use as your starting point from kernel-source deb
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<calamari_> bbl.. restarting my connection for the full 4 hrs
<ironwolf> welcome rookie :)
<Rookie> hello ironwolf
<UROD> i am durak
<lizdeika> yesterday upgraded hoary and gnome is in unusable state :(
<|QuaD|> lizdeika: thats why hoary is labeled unstable
<|QuaD|> do you have kdelibs on your system (they might have been installed as a dependency)?
<lizdeika> i know but that is very unstable
<|QuaD|> lizdeika: not true
<|QuaD|> it has its problems
<|QuaD|> what is your problem, maybe we can help you out
<lizdeika> i think some kde packages are left after i tried to install k3b(no lick)
<lizdeika> *luck
<|QuaD|> probably
<|QuaD|> dpkg -l | grep kde
<lizdeika> how kde is related to gnome ? :)
<|QuaD|> there was a fight over some libs
<|QuaD|> that was a problem i encountered
<lizdeika> i have no access to that machine now
<|QuaD|> oh
<lizdeika> but problem is i have no menus no context menus just plain top and bottom panels
<lizdeika> oh and "minimize all" button
<|QuaD|> oh, thats a problem some people have that i don't think has been solved
<lizdeika> i have deleted all gnome related files and dirs in home -> no luck
<lizdeika> i use hoary because it detects my usb stick and i can burn cds with gnome-burner
<|QuaD|> lizdeika: just remember that this is an unstable OS and that breaks like this are expected
<lizdeika> and its way more accurate about what kernel modules must be loaded
<|QuaD|> i don't think anyone has fixed that yet (though it isn't affecting me)
<lizdeika> warty loaded everything in its way :)
<lizdeika> well its ok just gonna wait for fixes
<|QuaD|> :)
<|QuaD|> i haven't upgraded in like 4 days... i hear it is breaking so i am waiting cuz i  don't have time to fix it
<|QuaD|> and on that note... bed time
<lizdeika> dont forget: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade :))
<linux_mafia> who would i ask/petition to get an option set in ubuntu kernel images, in hoary anyway?
<jdub> linux_mafia: file an enhancement request bug or mail ubuntu-devel
<linux_mafia> jdub, ok thanks
<jdub> depending on whether you think it requires discussion
<jdub> what was the option?
<linux_mafia> jdub, to use beagle you need extended attributes set for your fs, they are set for ext3, and now inotify is in the hoary images, no recompiles necessary, but since i use reiser, i still have to recompile, id like it set, unless it could cause grave problems, but i cant see how
<linux_mafia> would that be an ok thing to request?
<jdub> probably, yeah
<linux_mafia> ok sweet, cheers
<linux_mafia> i'll file a request
<NaillL> hey.... where i can find win32codecs for totem???
<NaillL> i`ve added repository universe and main..... but there was no codecs.....
<bob2> they're not in ubuntu at all, since it's not legel todistribute them
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NaillL> 8(...
<NaillL> so legaly there is no way to watch movies on ubuntu???
<thoreauputic> NaillL:  bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NaillL> ok....i`ll read
<karlos> hi..does anyone know how to put in a command that will tell me what programs i have installed
<Dengar> dpkg -l
<karlos> thanks
<Dengar> np
<monoxide> can someone help me with my sound probles??
<monoxide> its workin really wierd
<monoxide> works for some things, but not for others.
<monoxide> works for some things in some cases
<NaillL> i have that problem
<monoxide> it only seems to work in CD Player, and only from one of my cd drives
<NaillL> it`s because of 2 modules audio have been loaded into kernel
<NaillL> but problems with CD i dont have
<NaillL> oss & alsa conflicts
<monoxide> so how would i fix it?
<monoxide> i can easy just use one cd drive for music
<NaillL> i just play with mixer settings.... try this
<monoxide> i have, i have put everything on max and still nothing
<NaillL> not max....
<NaillL> =)
<NaillL> try to disable somthinf... linein ... aux
<monoxide> disable=mute?
<NaillL> and you`ll need also to switch between devices in mixer settings.....
<NaillL> yep
<NaillL> but you just need not to load some modules
<NaillL> is there anybody knows how?
<monoxide> how do i disable them?
<NaillL> i don`t know 8( unfortunally.... i think its loads with initrd..... hey smbdy help!
<NaillL> maybe /etc/modules.conf
<thoreauputic> lsmod to see what modules are loaded, modprobe to load , rmmod to unload, /etc/modules to make them load at boot
<NaillL> sorry... but i cant help you....in cause of lack of my desktop..
<NaillL> but there is a default module loading.... even there is no such modules in /etc/modules
<NaillL> it`s debian
<NaillL> only if you compile your own kernel
<thoreauputic> modconf controls modules I believe - I haven't used it
<yakfisher> could anyone help me with a boot problem?
<spiritz> maybe I can try, go ahead
<yakfisher> Thx. I tried to resize my suse partition last night ,using qtparted
<yakfisher> now all i get at boot is the grub propmt
<yakfisher> prompt
<diego> what package is `watch` a part of?
<svenl> Mmm, any grub expert here ?
<diego> svenl: maybe, maybe not
<svenl> ok.
<yakfisher> lol. no worries if not, i'll just reinstall everything
<NaillL> dolilo!
<svenl> I got this amd64 box (asus A8V Deluxe motherboard), did an install yesterday on a sata drive connected to the via-sata driver, and today i rebooted after having connected my old IDE drive.
<blomberg_taf> hello
<spiritz> salut blomberg_taf
<svenl> the bios finds the grub of the SATA disk, but grub fails to find the kernel, which i suppose it is looking for on the PATA disk.
<blomberg_taf> j'ai un probleme, a l'installation , je voudrais savoir qui d'autre la eu !
<svenl> i am at the grub command line prompt.
<blomberg_taf> il refuse de charger les firmware de carte reseau , il bloque a 34%
<svenl> blomberg_taf: dis quel probleme, ce sera plus facile, de preference en anglais ...
<svenl> diego: so, do you know how i can, in the grub prompt list the disks and such things ?
<diego> svenl: nope sorry, never used the grub prompt
<svenl> ok.
<spiritz> sven1: I think you can use the E key to manually set the booting parameters. Then since you changed the harddrives name you should set your booding device (the one with the kernel) to another one, such as maybe hda1 hdb1 .....
<termitor_taff> svenl, sorry , when installer load nic-firmware is blocking on
<yakfisher> is it possible to edit grub somehow using a live CD linux distro?
<diego> yakfisher: sure...just mount the boot partition
<termitor_taff> yakfisher, use the commande promt of grub !
<yakfisher> ah. thx.
<svenl> will try forcing to it or something such.
<NaillL> a.... this problem i had only when i`d tried to install ubuntu with vmware
<svenl> modified it to (hd1,0).
<diego> what package provides watch?
<termitor_taff> when loading nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.8.1-3-386-di_0.3_i386.udeb, is bloking
<spiritz> diego : you should type watch in rpm.pbone.net, then it'll show you which package contains it
<diego> ah nvm, found in synaptic
<diego> spiritz: ^
<spiritz> ok
<diego> ok so procps provides /usr/bin/watch, how can i get the source?
<Mesta> I just recomended ubuntu to my brother for gimp and xsane use but then I thought that I'm not sure about gnome-cd-burner burning images.  I cant find google info specifically on whether it'll burn images.  Will it?
<Agrajag> yes, right-click on the iso and choose burn to CD... or whatever the option is
<Mesta> I was told it supports backing up data not music, so I don't know where images files fall here
<Mesta> k
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> images, like pictures??
<Agrajag> those are data
<Mesta> yes pictures, scans,
<Mesta> I imagine he'll being using png
<Mesta> jpeg, and sometimes tiff
<Mesta> thks
<kuru> I need some help here.. I grabbed the ubuntu iso
<kuru> I have a windows box (fresh from dell) with a shiny winxp home edition ;)
<kuru> so.. I'm trying to burn it on a CDRW I have, I erased it..
<kuru> apparently I don't have any software that would burn the iso properly
<kuru> so, I had windows 'extract' the ISO
<kuru> and I set the cd to bootable
<kuru> my question is
<kuru> where is the bootable image?
<Zotnix> I'm having problems burning CD's in Ubuntu
<Zotnix> I know you have to be root but my system freezes for a few seconds every few seconds.
<Emanuelez> hello *
<Emanuelez> is bluetooth sopported in ubuntu?
<iMeXdiAC> emanuelez .. i think its supported .. though you will have to use the cli no gui yet..
<Emanuelez> iMeXdiAC: no gnome-bluetooth yet? awww :'(
<bob2> it has been packaged, but it's not ready to go into supported yet
<Emanuelez> bob2: i see... thank u
<svenl> Mmm, if i install windows xp, it will kill the grub install, right ?
<Emanuelez> svenl: indeed :(
<mojo> ah!!! WarCraft III no longer work with new nvidia-glx 6629!! NO!!!
<mojo> ARgh...!
<Zotnix> I have to add "options ide-cd dma=1" to my modules.conf... however... it says not to modify that file... how would I add this?
<kuru> so, which file is the one to use as a boot image?
<kuru> install/vmlinuz or sbm.bin ?
<kuru> come on people.. ;)
<icecrash> moin
<iMeXdiAC> zonix .. imho you can create in /etc/modutils/ a new file or add it to an existing one that you feel apropriate and it should load at boottime
<ironwolf> Emanuelez: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/warty/ add that to sources for bluetooth
<icecrash> anyone who knows why php4-imap is not available for ubuntu? is there an official reason?
<bob2> because it's unsupportable, iirc
<kuru> bob2: you must know! what's the boot image to use when burning a cd for ubuntu.. the isolinux/vmlinuz one?
<svenl> Mmm, i can always reinstall grub from a chroot from the installer afterward, will try.
<icecrash> bob2: it's also not in the universe section, but available in debian
<bob2> icecrash: right
<bob2> kuru: ? you burn the .iso
<kuru> bob2: i don't have software that could
<kuru> bob2: I had to extract the iso into files and copy them to the CD
<bob2> kuru: erm? what are you trying to do then?
<kuru> bob2: get rid of this windows thing ;)
<bob2> kuru: erk, no idea then, sorry
<kuru> alright.. then I'll be the first to know ;)
<Emanuelez> ironwolf: thx a lot :)
<kuru> okay, question, what is the install/sbm.bin file for?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > greetings
<ironwolf> Emanuelez: thank jdub :)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > would it be ok to consume someones time
<[dEvIL-bOy] > as i am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with windows xp
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and i find it hard to create a dual boot
<Emanuelez> ironwolf: jdub?
<kuru> well.. that didn't work.. it told me to use a bootloader
<[dEvIL-bOy] > how did you do it in the end then?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i thought i had to create a 50mb partition in the beggining of the HD
* kuru is still experimenting
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and create some boot options there
<zeedo> kuru: the sbm.bin file is a smart media bootdisk, read the README.sbm for more info, but it basically allows you to boot a CD (or any other device) from floppy, useful for systems that dont Cd boot
<kuru> so what the hell do I do to boot from CD ;)
<lamont_r> Emanuelez: jdub would be the ~jdub in the URL...
<zeedo> to boot from Cd burn the CD and it should boot
<zeedo> if it doesnt stick the sbm.bin in a file and then boot that with the Cd in the drive
<zeedo> err stick the sbm.bin on a floppy I meant
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hey hey
<[dEvIL-bOy] > if I want to install ubuntu on a hard drive that has already winXP
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what should i do
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i got the disk for ubuntu
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what am i missing?
<ironwolf> Emanuelez: jdub is an ubuntu God.... yeah, that's pretty much it.
<zeedo> [dEvIL-bOy] :http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo/
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i think i have read that, but i'll try it again
<lamont_r> [dEvIL-bOy] : an install CD? :-)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > don't know
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i got it of the net
<Emanuelez> lol... thank u everybody... i'm not very smart today... i hope it's just because of the temperature LOL
<lamont_r> Emanuelez: np
<kuru> so.. what's the initrd file for then?
<kuru> i take that back
<kuru> what windows shareware software can i use to burn an iso?
<crimsun> cdrwin, nero, etc.
<nevyn> is there any "order tracking facility for shipit?
<kuru> those are not shareware
<kuru> or free.. or anything
<crimsun> kuru: you said shareware
<crimsun> kuru: both of the programs listed provide at least time-limited demos
<broseman> Hello togehter! Are there any evolutin experts among us? I would like to public the availabilty informations (do not know the correct english word for that, german menus.. sorry) and I do not find any informatins about that. Who could help me?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > when i create a partition for linux
<kuru> oh yeah?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > does it has to be NTFS or FAT?
<kuru> okay.. i found something
<[dEvIL-bOy] > oi neither?
<zeedo> [dEvIL-bOy] : neither
<[dEvIL-bOy] > so it would be just unallocated space?
<zeedo> [dEvIL-bOy] : yes, then let ubuntu use that space
<kuru> WTF
<[dEvIL-bOy] > cool
<b_e_n_z> [dEvIL-bOy] , partition number is 82 for linux... then you create a filesystem for that partition, which can be reiserfs, xfs or ext3
<kuru> i get this isomagic thing and it tells me
<tuxJr_14> hi
<kuru> that I can't burn over 300mb iso images
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but that is done with the boot disk , right?
<crimsun> kuru: it sure would be a lot easier if you chose one of the programs I suggested
<kuru> crimsun: I am grabbing nero6603.exe right now
<zeedo> [dEvIL-bOy] : yes, just leave it as unallocated and ubuntu will handle the filesystem type when its being isntalled
<tuxJr_14> kuru: must be in the shareware version. nero should do it
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ok
<kuru> crimsun: but I had already installed isomagic by the time you said that
<svenl> Damn, ...
<kuru> I just want something for a one time use and then wipe out windows completely
<stvn> er.. is it normal that firefox deletes all your bookmarks in hoary?
<kuru> Limitations:  Running until November 30, 2004
<kuru> that doesn't look good
<[dEvIL-bOy] > another question....i create the partition >reboot install linux> then how will i choose the boot options?
<[SemTeX] > anyone tried a multiboot on an acer travelmate 8000 (or 6000)
<zAo^> [dEvIL-bOy] , install grub
<[dEvIL-bOy] > when?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > after or before?
<[SemTeX] > those things have a smartcard protection and i'm afraid that's the reason why windows doesn't boot anymore :(
<tuxJr_14> [dEvIL-bOy] : it should automatically do it
<zAo^> well, the Ubuntu setup questions you at the end of the setup
<[SemTeX] > "ntldr missing" (and it's there)
<Adrenal> my ubuntu is using like 350mb of ram
<Adrenal> is this normal?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ok
<Simira> bob2?
<crimsun> Adrenal: ?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > zAo^ what should i keep an eye open to
<zAo^> Adrenal, with or without buffers?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what type of question can i mess up?
<Adrenal> buffers?
<kuru> _finally_
<bob2> Simira: heya
<zAo^> [dEvIL-bOy] , you must install the "Bootloader in the MBR"
<[dEvIL-bOy] > gotcha!
<zAo^> Adrenal, "free -m"
<bob2> Simira: pictures aren't up yet since I managed to misplace my cable
<broseman> Maybe I should explain me again: Evolution 2 gives you the possibility to publish something like "availability informations". I do not know how to use is. Who could help me?
<Simira> bob2: where's all your pics from Mataro? I haven't seen your link in the gallery
<crimsun> Adrenal: free -m |grep '-'|awk -F' ' '{print $4}'
<kuru> I waslmost gonna reach for the credit card and just register for something
<Adrenal> 152 mb free
<bob2> Simira: and tollef ran off with his reader thing
<zAo^> with buffers I have 1GB in use, so? :)
<Adrenal> 346
<broseman> SemTex: I tried it on a different travelmate model and failed withe a grub error. Sory, cannot help you.
<crimsun> Adrenal: you have 346 MB of usable memory
<Simira> bob2: but you did read off the first half, didn't you?
<Adrenal> and 166 cached
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> thanks
<Adrenal> but y does it display so much less?
<kuru> i hope all this effort is worth it
<Adrenal> in system monitor
<kuru> ubuntu should be good for my development box, no?
<crimsun> Adrenal: Linux caches very aggressively
<zAo^> and I like that :D
<[SemTeX] > broseman: thx for the tip
<Adrenal> ah, but the caches are moved apart as more memory is needed?
<crimsun> Adrenal: the prevailing philosophy is that there's little point in having RAM if it's not used to speed up access
<[SemTeX] > i'll try formatting it and removing all the acer stuff first :)
<bob2> Simira: did indeedy
<Adrenal> ah, of course
<crimsun> Adrenal: yes, it's called "reclaiming"
<Adrenal> thanks
<[dEvIL-bOy] > zAo^ 4. Install Ubuntu the 'easy way' but DO NOT allow it to override MBR. It says it "should be harmless" but for me, was not. Instead, install GRUB to /dev/hda2(or whatever) and use WinXP? boot.ini for multiboot (well, I did).
<stvn> anyone else had a problem with firefox removing all the bookmarks?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > this was on the website
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what is your opinion about it?
<crimsun> stvn: not I
<zAo^> [dEvIL-bOy] , trust me. When you want to get rid of Linux, and back to the windows loader, just install a Windows CD en choose "repair". Then just type "fixmbr". Your mbr will be Windows-like again.
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ok
<broseman> Ok, hey folks, where do I get some more informations about evolution? Does anyonehas a good link for me?
<stvn> crimsun: hoary?
<crimsun> stvn: for this context, yes.
<zAo^> does anyone know how I can make multi-ISO's (XBOX) in linux???
<stvn> crimsun: ok, strange, they were all gone this morning :'(
<zAo^> stvn, are you useing a FAT32 partition?
<stvn> zAo^: nope, standard ubuntu install, so ext3
<broseman> Please: What is that reason, that no one react on my questions?
<zAo^> stvn, different user? :-%
<crimsun> broseman: sorry, I don't know much regarding Evolution. Have you checked the wiki and the -user mailing list archive?
<stvn> zAo^: single user system
<zeedo> broseman: what information do you need ?
<tuxJr_14> broseman: most probably because no one knows much about it
<stvn> zAo^: it's really odd, AFAIK there was no update on firefox yesterday
<broseman> crismun: thx, i wil check the lists
<broseman> zeedo: how to publish availability informations
<zAo^> stvn, tried this? chmod -R 775 /home/<user>/.mozilla ?
<zeedo> broseman: I dont know what you mean
<broseman> tuxJr_14: yeah, you're probably right. thx!
<broseman> zeedo: in evolution: menu | actions | third entry
<stvn> zAo^: there is a new and empty bookmark file in stead ofmine
<zeedo> broseman: on my system the third entry is "compose new message"
<zeedo> oh in the calendar section...
<zeedo> broseman: never used that
<broseman> yes, sorry, forgot that
<broseman> yes, it seems, that a lot of people do not us ist, but it's pretty useful, i think
<broseman> but by the way: could you tell me the english expression for this "third entry". That would be a help, so I could google for it
<zeedo> "Publich Free/Busy Information"
<zeedo> "Publish Free/Busy Information"  *
<broseman> thx a lot!
<zeedo> np
<broseman> okay, thanks to all and gb!
<pusling> can anyone see from which package /usr/bin/add-shell come ?
<crimsun> pusling: passwd
<[dEvIL-bOy] > well good news
<[dEvIL-bOy] > it seems to be working fine
<[dEvIL-bOy] > doing some updates now
<SeFoKumA> nas
<[dEvIL-bOy] > any tips how to tweak the ubuntu for best performance?
<crimsun> moin seb128
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : hdparm for IDE/ATAPI hardware
<pusling> hmm... If I miss the passwd-package - what other packages might I be missing?
<crimsun> pusling: um, you ... shouldn't (can't?) be
<crimsun> Priority: required Section: base
<pusling> crimsun: it is a broken install that I am trying to fix.
<crimsun> pusling: sudo apt-get --reinstall base-files passwd
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> pusling: sudo apt-get --reinstall install base-files passwd
<crimsun> that must be a truly screwed install
<pusling> crimsun: it is... trying to get a emulator-program, qemu to work. It is a vmware lookalike, but it segfaults when I try to install ubuntu the normal way
<[dEvIL-bOy] > crimsun hdparm for IDE/ATAPI hardware
<[dEvIL-bOy] > how?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > coz i'm doing some updates
<[dEvIL-bOy] > wouldn't that be automatic?
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : the idea is to optimise hdparm settings for your specific hardware
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ohh i see
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : for instance, DMA isn't enabled for ATAPI devices by default
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hummm
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i have a laptop
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and i don't know the specifications for the hard drive
<[dEvIL-bOy] > humm...
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : for instance, use `sudo hdparm -v /dev/hdX' (substitute X with your device letter)
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : that command shows you the current settings
<pisuke> [dEvIL-bOy] , hdparm -i /dev/hdaX will give you info about your device then edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<[dEvIL-bOy] > that's very good crimsun but i still haven't logged in
<[dEvIL-bOy] > not even once
<[dEvIL-bOy] > still doing updates
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and ....
<[dEvIL-bOy] > where do i need to write those comands?
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : in the terminal
<crimsun> either at console or in a terminal emulator like gnome-terminal,xterm,...
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i'm a noob
<[dEvIL-bOy] > :S
<crimsun> the fastest way for you will perhaps be to log in via the graphical display manager, then open a Terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i'll get back to you on that one as i haven't had a chance to log in yet
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what about wep encription?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > know anything about that?
<crimsun> do you mean WEP "nonencryption?" ;)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > :) yeah...
<crimsun> WEP is broken like a windowpane after a baseball is hurled through it
<[dEvIL-bOy] > possibilities to bypass
<luiz> hello all
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hi
<luiz> I have just installed ubuntu and even after changing the root password I cannot use any gnome app that require root priveligies, it seems the gtksu is broken...
<Ng> has anyone else installed ubuntu and brought their /home from a previous distro?
<bob2> luiz: er, did you read the faq?
<ctr> Ng: nope ;)
<bob2> Ng: yes.
<Ng> I did and I've noticed that my GPG keyrings have been blanked :(
<Ng> hey ctr
<Ng> I'm not 100% sure it was the ubuntu installer, but the dates look about right
<luiz> <reading it as fast as possible>
<Ng> well, I suspect it was actually evolution
<ctr> ng: the files are blank or the program reads them as empty ?
<bob2> the installer will not have deleted files
<Ng> ctr: the files are 0 bytes
<ctr> shit
<ctr> I forgot to save my keyring when backing up my ibook when osx did a crash on me
<Ng> bob2: yeah, I didn't mean that, it would have to be evolution, that's the only gpg aware thing I would have run since the install
<Ng> ctr: I have a copy on a wickle CD somewhere, I just need to find it and remember the password I used to encrypt it ;)
<luiz> The wiki is down, where can I find the FAQ
<Ng> if not I have two unrevokable keys and loads of files I can't read ;(
<bob2> luiz: the wiki is not down
<luiz> bob2: I cant connect to it...
<bob2> works here...
<luiz> I will try a dist-upgrade first, thankas all
<[dEvIL-bOy] > Edit the file /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc and change the line that reads FIREFOX_OPEN_IN="window" to be FIREFOX_OPEN_IN="tab". There is a comment about this on the line above
<[dEvIL-bOy] > how do i edit this file
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ?
<nakee> hey
<nakee> who is the guy responsible for localization?
<daniels> nakee: there is no single point of contact for localisation
<scizzo> eek daniels
<nakee> daniels: there is a listed team leader, just no details about him beside his name
<nakee> the universaty I study/work in is intrested in making a project to push hebrew into linux desktop as much as possible
<nakee> I thought about recommanding them to use debian at start
<nakee> but since we want to use stable and we don't want our patchs to be released only in 2 years
<nakee> that using ubuntu might be better idea:)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > trying to edit this file /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but i won't let me write to it
<[dEvIL-bOy] > any ideas?
<crimsun> [dEvIL-bOy] : you need root privileges
<nakee> Anyhow I think it would work much better with collaberiation from the distribution we chose
<nakee> and I wonder how intrested would ubuntu be in it
<nakee> daniels: so I need to know who I should talk to:) any idea?
<daniels> nakee: very interested, of course
<daniels> email ubuntu-devel if you like
<theine> hi, what's the cleanest way of changing the window manager in gnome 2.8?
<daniels> but 'we would like to do stuff' ... well, there's nothing much useful we can say
<[dEvIL-bOy] > what's the default password for root?
<daniels> nakee: daf works on rosetta for canonical
<nakee> daniels: ofcourse help with the technical how things should be done to be easily integrated, willingness to work and advise on bidi patchs
<daniels> nakee: easily integrated -> submit .po files, bidi patches -> file them in bugzilla
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : thank god there is none...
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hummm
<fg_ubuntu> hello
<[dEvIL-bOy] > none ....
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ...whatever?
<daniels> [dEvIL-bOy] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : you can easily set one of course
<[dEvIL-bOy] > humm
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i'll do my best
<theine> is everybody using metacity in here?
<seb128> theine, just ask your question
<fg_ubuntu> where is the beautiful wiki howto? cant find it anymore.
<fg_ubuntu> is that on the forum?
<theine> hi, what's the cleanest way of changing the window manager in gnome 2.8?
<nakee> daniels: well if they decide on using ubuntu (and would officialy approve the project) I would probebly come back with more specific questions:)
<seb128> theine, try to change /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current in gconf-editor
<theine> seb128: that doesn't work unfortunately
<seb128> just killall metacity && wm
<seb128> and save your session when you log out
<[dEvIL-bOy] > where do i need to do this?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > If you wish to use the root account in more traditional UNIX fashion, you can set the root password by typing sudo passwd root. This will allow you to use su or login as root on the console.
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ?
<theine> seb128: yeah, that works, it's just that everything involving a kill command is not particularily _clean_...
<theine> seb128: but nevermind, i can sure live with that
<seb128> theine, there is a gconf key
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : do you know how to use the console?
<seb128> theine, you can read /usr/bin/gnome-wm
<seb128> the logic is here
<trukulo> hi ppl
<theine> seb128: ah, that's nice, thanks
<[dEvIL-bOy] > nope, but i done computer>system conf> users
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and i changed the root password
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but it didn't worked
<fg_ubuntu> sorry, i cant find wiki howto anymore. maybe the url is changed?
<theine> seb128: I don't have the superuser (root) in there
<seb128> you don't need it
<theine> seb128: did you try to add root with the "Add User" button?
<seb128> have you tried to change /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default ?
<theine> seb128: I'll try in a second, first I want to log in and out of gnome
<seb128> fg_ubuntu, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<theine> seb128: sorry, that root thing was meant for devil-boy of course :)
<seb128> I figured that
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ohh
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i didn't
<seb128> don't add root
<seb128> DOH
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : so how did you set the root password in there if the root account is not even shown?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i ticked show all users and groups
<sid77> hi
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : aaah... :)
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : well that should work I guess
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : how do you know that it doesn't?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but it doesn't i tryed
<[dEvIL-bOy] > do i need to reboot or something
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i only logged out
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : try to open a terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and tryed the root account
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : can you do that?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > nope
<fg_ubuntu> seb128, if you try www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowTo you cant find the long howto list anymore
<[dEvIL-bOy] > tell me where from please
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > terminal server client?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ok got it
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : Or just right click on the desktop and say Open Terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > next step?
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : Right, now type ``su <enter>''
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : without the quotation marks of course...
<fg_ubuntu> seb128, ok i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8278
<[dEvIL-bOy] > yeah done that
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : does it ask you for a password?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i take it i dont need to delete what was alredy in the terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > no
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : that can't be, just type ``su'' and hit enter
<[dEvIL-bOy] > now it asks for password
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : ok, give your root password
<[dEvIL-bOy] > yeah, now it says root@ubuntu
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : so it works
<[dEvIL-bOy] > does this means i can log in?
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : well, i would guess that the login manager is configured so that root is not allowed to log into gnome
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : which is very well justified by the way
<[dEvIL-bOy] > yeah
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but i want to edit some files and no luck there
<[dEvIL-bOy] > if i do that on the terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > would i have the root priviledges on my user account?
<Kamion> sudo vi /whatever
<xevil> theine: can't you do "sudo su" then the p/w and get root in a terminal?
<theine> xevil: sure, devil-boy did it in another way, but that works also
<murf> hello, after installation my mouse don't work. :-( the mouse is ps2 type so i put to the XF86Config type PS/2 but i see only two devices /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouse0. When I use mouse0 or mice it doesn't work. So what i shall to do to have mouse work ?
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : yeah, try to get used to a terminal based text editor and do the stuff in the terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > that will give me brain damage
<smo> You should beable to use a gui editor too?  "sudo gedit filename"  should work .. gedit from within "su" shouldn't
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : come on, it's not that hard
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : try nano, it's supposed to be suitable for starters
<[dEvIL-bOy] > so your saying that i can't browse to the file i want to and edit it after i do the login to root in the terminal?
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : no
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : you are then only root in that terminal
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ohh i see
<[dEvIL-bOy] > and i take it the terminal doesn't accept dos comands
<smo> dos doesn't take unix commands either ;o)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > any website where i can find linux commands?
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : no, but that doesn't mean that it's not infinitely more powerful than dos
<[dEvIL-bOy] > true...
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : well, the dos prompt I should say, I guess everybody can agree on that
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : you have the ``cd'' command in unix too for example
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : ``dir'' is ``ls''
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : ``copy'' is ``cp''
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : I don't know any other dos commands anymore
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i got a page up with commands
<[dEvIL-bOy] > lol..k
<theine> [dEvIL-bOy] : good, try to dig into that, it's extremely worth it
<scizzo> smo: its not hard setting dos to use unix commands and it is not that hard to setup so that you can use dos commands on unix either
<scizzo> toying around at work with Solaris and other OS is nice
<smo> I'm aware, I still use djgpp on msdos .. but I do think that trying to treat linux as entirely different OS actually hinders the learning process
<[dEvIL-bOy] > how do i enter to a folder in the terminal?
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOy] : as normal: cd directory/
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ok got it
<[dEvIL-bOy] > now how to edit a file
<[dEvIL-bOy] > when in a terminal?
<sladen> $EDITOR foobar.txt
<zAo^> [dEvIL-bOy] , vi <file>
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOy] : that depends....you should use a editor and there are a few choices....vi, vim, emacs, jed, joe, nano, etc
<[dEvIL-bOy] > where foobar is the name of the file?
<sladen> where "foobar.txt" is the name of your file
<[dEvIL-bOy] > so no vi <file>
<[dEvIL-bOy] > or is that another way?
<Kamion> vi is not a beginner's editor (and I say that as somebody who loves it)
<Kamion> 'nano <file>'
<N00B> root@ubuntu:/etc/mozilla-firefox # $EDITOR mozilla-firefoxrc.txt
<N00B> bash: mozilla-firefoxrc.txt: command not found
<N00B> man..
<N00B> any other ways to do this?
<Ng> yeah, you can call an editor directly
<Ng> e.g. nano
<N00B> even if i don't have root priveladges?
<N00B> got it
<N00B> now....how to use it?
<lool> someone knows who admins https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ ?
<scizzo> N00B: read at the bottom of the editor
<N00B> i know
<N00B> but the thing is on the ubuntu website it says to edit the firefox file so i can open in the same tab
<N00B> and on this editor it's blanl
<N00B> and on this editor it's blank
<scizzo> ?
<scizzo> in the same tab?
<supos> I have a bit of a problem. I have two cd drives, /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd. When I put a cdrom in the first one (/dev/hdc) it automounts just fine, but when I put one in the other (/dev/hdd) it just does nothing. I also tried with an audio cd, and then it pops up the music player for both drives
<N00B> yeah
<N00B> no
<scizzo> why not open firefox....and in the address field type: about:config
<N00B> in the same windows
<N00B> in the same window
<N00B> on a diferent tab
<N00B> soz
<scizzo> well that is a configuration in firefox
<scizzo> why would you need to edit the file using a editor?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > Edit the file /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc and change the line that reads FIREFOX_OPEN_IN="window" to be FIREFOX_OPEN_IN="tab". There is a comment about this on the line above
<N00B> to do this
<scizzo> N00B: sudo nano /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc
<scizzo> N00B: you need to sudo to edit files in /etc/
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i think i'm going to leave it for now
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i'll be back
<N00B> thanks people
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<scizzo> hi
<da_bon_bon> scizzo: do u use ubuntu? which release?
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: hoary
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: and warty
<scizzo> warty on my laptop and hoary on my workstation at home
<da_bon_bon> scizzo: how did u get hoary?
<Ng> :o
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: using apt-get
<Ng> you probably don't wnat hoary if you can't answer that question yourself
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: but hoary is not "stable"
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: its development version
<da_bon_bon> scizzo: what cmd? apt-get ?
<da_bon_bon> i mean whhat after aptget?
<Ng> da_bon_bon: why do you want hoary?
<da_bon_bon> tjust wanna see the difference and try it ou
<da_bon_bon> tjust wanna see the difference and try it out
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: I do not think you are going to use hoary if you don't have good control of how things work
<da_bon_bon> actually, i dont have ubuntu at all, i am waiting for the shipit CDs to arrive, from 2 months, and no sign yet!
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: and for the record....if you look on the wiki you have a lot of information there about things like that
<Ng> da_bon_bon: be aware that hoary *will* break on you
<Ng> in interesting and surprising ways
<da_bon_bon> actually, i dont have ubuntu at all, i am waiting for the shipit CDs to arrive, from 2 months, and no sign yet!
<bob2> have yours shipped yet?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no.
<da_bon_bon> i really wanna try ubuntu, but theres no way i can get it.
<bob2> on shipit.ubuntu.com, it says yours have no shipped yet?
<sladen> da_bon_bon: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<da_bon_bon> no my page on shipit is not updated ever. it does not say anything about being shipped or something :(:(
<bob2> you should email mako@canonical.com and ask what's up
<bob2> if you ordered 2 months ago, they should at the very least be en route
<da_bon_bon> i ordered 12 cds. is it too much? does that delay shipping?
<Han> Hi, I noticed while running the liveCD that my network gets stuffed after a given amount of data. Is this a known problem? Didn't find anything on the forums.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no, that'd be fine
<bob2> Han: please file a bug, giving the output of 'lspci -n', 'lspci' and 'dmesg' before and after the problem.
<Han> rather difficult if the network is stuffed...
<bob2> save them to disk somewhere
<Han> hmmm oh yeah of course...
<supos> Is there an easy way of copying audio cds in Nautilus?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: actually, a frnd of mine was gonna ship the cds from india but he wimped out at the last moment :( so i had expectations of trying out ubuntu, which were largely deflated.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: so you didn't order from shipit?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no, i had ordered from shipit.
<amathis> arg
<da_bon_bon> bob2: but the frnd then offered to send me cd when i didnt get for a long time. but he wimped out in the end!
* amathis kicks everyone
<amathis> I HATE THE MORNING
* amathis drank too much last night.
* amathis has finals today also >_L<
<bob2> da_bon_bon: well, email mako, you should have some sort of news on the site by now
<amathis> da_bon_bon: give me a good kick for being an idiot? k?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i mailed hi just now
<bob2> cool
<da_bon_bon> amathis: why should i kick u?
<amathis> da_bon_bon: because I am an idiot o.o
<amathis> someone kick me hard...
<da_bon_bon> amathis: please be clear and tell me
<amathis> da_bon_bon: read up ^_^
* da_bon_bon kick amathis HARD!!!
<amathis> right before bagpuss joined
<amathis> :P
<da_bon_bon> amathis: i wasnt there, i suppose
<da_bon_bon> oh ok got it
<bagpuss> is KDE broken in hoary?
<bagpuss> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bagpuss>   kde: Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<bagpuss>        Depends: kdegraphics but it is not going to be installed
<supos> doesn't anyone know how to copy audio cds in Ubuntu?
<Han> bob2, The kernel doesn't have jfs support so I made notes. the networkcard had irq 18 o_O
<Simira> supos: check the mailing-lists or ubuntu-forum
<mart> supos: I can tell you how to do this on the console
<mart> supos: I don't know if there's a nice gui way
<bob2> bagpuss: it's being uploaded atm
<bob2> well, was yesterday
<amathis> k3b perhaps
<supos> mart: I know how to do it on the console, but this is my parents' computer, so that's pretty much a no-go :(
<bagpuss> ah, I just updated, I'll see if it works tomorrow
<amathis> supos: k3b
<Simira> why do people seem to be allergic to check out forums and stuff before they bother others about problems?
<supos> Simira: I did, but I couldn't find any answer
<amathis> why are p[eople who hang out in a support channel so against actually -helping- someone
<supos> amathis: Yeah, that was gonna be my last resort, I just wish there was something in main that would do the trick
<amathis> supos: 'cdparanoia
<amathis> that is cmd line though
<amathis> do you mean burn cd's? or just copy them
<supos> amathis: just copy
<amathis> cp data off the cd?
<amathis> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Riddell> bagpuss: yes, it's broken, just install kde-core and then other bits as required
<amathis> cp -R /mnt/cdrom/* /home/supos/
<fg_ubuntu> hi all. it's 1 hour i try to found wiki howto stuff that was in www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/HowTo.maybe they moved all the howtos?
<bagpuss> Riddell: ah, okay, thanks
<supos> amathis: oh, sorry. copy audio cd in one cd drive onto a blank cdrom in other cd drive
<supos> amathis: But that's actually also a problem, it seems I can't mount audio cds. Data cds are fine
<netmonk> Does anyone know any brand of usb wifi that works with Ubuntu or a place where I can find info?
<bob2> netmonk: netgear ma-111, version *one*
<amathis> supos: go to /media/cdrom
<amathis> see if it is there
<Ng> hmm
<netmonk> bob2, thank you!
<bob2> two will not work at all
<supos> amathis: I can mount data cdroms with no problems, it's only audio cds that won't mount. But when I pop in an audio cd it starts the music player, so the cd is alright
<da_bon_bon> whats the smallest ISO recording program ever to be found?
<da_bon_bon> unde win32
<amathis> supos: go to /media/cdrom then
<amathis> because it automounted it
<supos> amathis: nope, nothing there
<supos> amathis: running mount also says no cd is mounted
<amathis> geg
<amathis> g2g
<da_bon_bon> whats the smallest ISO recording program ever to be found? under win32?
<supos> da_bon_bon: dunno, but you might have better luck in a more windows specific channel...
<da_bon_bon> supos: does cdrecord work undre win32?
<supos> da_bon_bon: no idea
<scizzo> da_bon_bon: this is not a win support channel its a ubuntu and Linux support channel...please respect that...
<b_e_n_z> da_bon_bon: stop asking winblows questions here
<Ng> at least he didn't say "winblows" ;)
<Ng> I never cringed more on my old ISP helpdesk job than when a smug windows user would tell me about how they ditched "microshaft internal exploder" ;/
<da_bon_bon> supos, scizzo, b_e_n_z: i am very sorry. i wont do that again.
<bratsche> Has anyone else had problems with starting up and finding all your panels empty and Nautilus not displaying stuff on the screen, and Nautilus not accepting right clicks?
<bob2> on hoary?
<bratsche> Yeah.
<bratsche> I had this happen once before.
<bratsche> I had to move my gconf files, do gconftool-2 --shutdown and then restart it.
<bratsche> And that worked, but I probably lost everything that was in my gconf files.
<mart> bratsche: I read something about this on the wiki, it happened to me, just rebooting cleared it
<bratsche> That didn't clear it for me, I tried.
<mart> bratsche: might want to add that as a last resort on the wiki
<bratsche> I had done a Synaptic upgrade, which updated my nvidia drivers.  But they were built against 2.6.9 (which I had installed, but I was still running 2.6.8.1) so I had to update my grub.conf to fix that and reboot.
<bratsche> And that was when the problem began.
<bratsche> Anyway, I'm off to work now.  I'll ask about it more later.
<scizzo> yeah! Firefox seems to crash
<scizzo> or...maybe not
<Aure> hi everyone
<hazza96> hi
<lupus_> <lupus_> is their a way to compile a program and let it error all the depecrated functions I'm using
<lupus_> <lupus_> so I can replace them
<Kamion> that's too general a question to answer. deprecation depends on the library providing the functions.
<Aure> lupus_ : generic solution : try to change the warning level
<theine> seb123: still there?
<SeFoKumA> re
<lupus_> Aure, how do I do that?
<Aure> depends on your programming language, environment, etc.
<ctr> are there any nice gui db admin tools (mysql) for linux ?
<hazza96> myAdmin
<hazza96> or phpMyAdmin I can't remember the name right now
<theine> is there an ``official'' Debian/Ubuntu way of changing the default window manager in Gnome 2.8?
<hazza96> checked the forums?
<ctr> hazmat, would rather not have to use that
<mart> theine: update-alternatives
<theine> mart: that alone doesn't do it I'm afraid, as /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager already points to /usr/bin/openbox
<theine> mart: but Gnome doesn't seem to be affected by that yet
<lupus_> Aure, sorry I didn't notice that I hadn't said it was python :)
<mart> theine: what does your x-session-manager point to?
<theine> I tried to change the gconf key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default to x-window-manager (which should do the trick according to /usr/bin/gnome-wm) but when Gnome starts up, it hangs at initializing the window manager
<Aure> lupus_, I don't use python... Try #python :)
<theine> mart: /usr/bin/gnome-session
<mart> theine: am looking at /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50xorg*
<mart> theine: see the second 'paragraph'
<theine> mart: I want back to Warty...
<cocaxx_> hi
<hazza96> no you don't unless my hardware just went faulty it is causing all sorts of problems for me
<zAo^> lo
<cocaxx_> I have a default installation and now I need to compile a kernel module -> which package do I need for the source?
<theine> mart: the one with ``if [ -z "$STARTUP" ] ; then''?
<zAo^> cocaxx_, linux-headers-<version of your kernel>
<mart> theine: yes, it tries to set the session manager first, so if that's pointing to gnome (and presumably the gnome session manager will start the gnome wm)
<theine> mart: But are you sure that STARTUP isn't already set at that point?
<theine> mart: Oh, perhaps I didn't mention that I still want to run gnome, i.e. just replace metacity with openbox
<miausX> hi! :)
<mart> theine: I don't think it is unless you have a $HOME/.xsession
<theine> mart: the standard way is ``killall metacity && openbox'' inside Gnome and then save the session at logout
<mart> theine: :) then I am stumpted
<theine> mart: but that's so ugly...
<zAo^> what is wrong/good anbout Xandros?
<pusling> what is the name of the program in the install procedure that setups password and so on?
<theine> mart: I mean, if metacity wouldn't be so featureless I'd excuse to not provide an easy way of changing the window manager, but unfortunately it is...
<theine> s/to\ not\ provide/not\ providing/
<mart> theine: I have just build kde3.4 if you want features (clank, grind, chug)
<qbeek> mart, use "openbox --replace" and save the session. It's cleaner :)
<miausX> mart in warty!? O.o
<theine> mart: sure, but if I wanted to go for KDE, I head back to Debian :)
<mart> qbeek: theine is running openbox
<mart> miausX: in hoary, XFree in warty doesn't want to play with my laptop
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<theine> qbeek: I know, but that's so not very nice
<XhyldazhK> how do I downgrade all packages from hoary to warty?
<XhyldazhK> that was in the howto but the howtos have been deleted
<miausX> mart, ah, oks :)
<cocaxx_> where can I get the kernel-source package?
<zAo^> how can I give a process a lower priority??
<cocaxx_> (without apt-get)?
<FluFlo> cocaxx_, go to kernel.org
<zAo^> cocaxx_, www.kernel.org
<cocaxx_> hrm
<XhyldazhK> how do I downgrade all packages from hoary to warty?
<miausX> XhyldazhK, uh? the howto is here  --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DowngradingFromHoaryHowTo/
<cocaxx_> form the ubuntu kernel
<HcE> zAo^: use nice?
<zAo^> thnx hce
<miausX> XhyldazhK, next time try the search field ;P
<FluFlo> cocaxx_, you may ftp to archive.ubuntu.org and look for it
<zAo^> HcE, and when its already started?
<Kamion> pusling: base-config
<cocaxx_> ok
<pusling> Kamion: thx
<cocaxx_> FluFlo: cant connect to the ftp Oo
<FluFlo> cocaxx_, errr. Let me see
<cocaxx_> ah
<cocaxx_> com
<cocaxx_> maybe
<cocaxx_> ah
<cocaxx_> now
<FluFlo> cocaxx_, http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<cocaxx_> ah
<cocaxx_> thanks
<lupus_> how can I let apt-get auto install needed dependencies
<tck> it should do it automatically
<bob2> it always does that, there's no way to tell it not to
<lupus_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lupus_>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: bicyclerepair but it is not going to be installed
<lupus_>                   Depends: gimp-python but it is not going to be installed
<bob2> you're using hoary
<bob2> and it's in a lot of flux, and some stuff is not installable
<lupus_> idd
<bob2> wait a bit
<mart> bicyclerepair!?! gnome gets more features everyday!
<cocaxx_> gg
<Zindar> it's a vim thing isn't it?
<mart> apparently it does a few editors, vim is the only one I've heard of
<bob2> it's a python refactoring tool, which works in vim and emacs
<mart> oh, pymacs is just an emacs plugin?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> a beautiful/hack, one might say
<moquist> anybody know which package has dos2unix?
<bob2> did you forget to read the channel topic?
<lifeless> bob2: ??
<bob2> er, hrm
<bob2> moquist: wrong channel
<bob2> for me that is
* bob2 gives up
<moquist> bob2: :)
<moquist> bob2: which channel are you thinking of?  I'll be sure not to ask that question there... ;)
<bob2> hehe
<bob2> it's in sysutils
<javiolo> Hi
<moquist> bob2: thanks.  :)
<javiolo> has someone installed ubuntu on a emac g4 ?
<pusling> what package do I need to get the x, gnome and so on ?
<javiolo> seems i cant start to install
<bob2> pusling: ubuntu-desktop
<StevenR> Congratulations to the ubuntu devs on putting together a great livecd, works perfectly for me. Convinced me to try ubuntu on a spare disk. :-D
<javiolo> has anyone installed ubuntu on a macintosh ?
<bob2> javiolo: yes
<javiolo> what model ?
<bob2> ibook g4
<javiolo> do you have any problem installing it ?
<javiolo> im trying to install it on a emac g4 1.25 ghz
<pusling> and which package contains ifconfig and networking tools?
<daniels> javiolo: are you attempting to install warty or hoary?
<bob2> installed fine
<javiolo> lol
<javiolo> when i try to load the kernel
<javiolo> the screen change to white and give me a message...
<javiolo> warty
<javiolo> daniels warty
<javiolo> i tested on a g5 and works ok
<sid77> ok
<sid77> I'm back :)
<javiolo> only that it doesnt recognice a firewire HD, to make the installation there
<javiolo> anyone ?
<bob2> I don't know if that is supported
<bob2> try asking on the user list
<javiolo> well, i dont think so
<javiolo> tried several times
<sid77> javiolo, you should try booting with "install expert"
<bob2> pusling: net-tools, but it's priority: important
<sid77> javiolo, then before choosing partitions you have to load right kernel modules
<javiolo> ok
<pusling> bob2: it is a pretty screwed install I am fixing...
<javiolo> sid77 how to do that ?
<sid77> javiolo, you will be asked for that
<sid77> javiolo, there still will be some booting problems: I do not know if yaboot can boot stuff from fw
<javiolo> sid77 mm ok
<sid77> javiolo, if he can find a good openfirmware path maybe shouldn't be any problem
<javiolo> sid77 ok
<javiolo> sidd77 ill check in a few minutes
<sid77> javiolo, good luck! I think it's pretty hard ;)
<ylon> How do you clone an ntfs partition to another ntfs partition?  We've tried partimage to no avail and now I'm working with `ntfsclone` however this is time sensitive and need to go directly from one partition to another instead of from making an image to restoring to another partition.
<javiolo> sid77 :0
<fko> hi everybody
<fko> can I find help setting up my local network?
<imka> hi
<imka> how do i use a connected machines files with ssh through nautilus?
<Ng> imka: open a nautilus window and go File->Connect to Server
<imka> lets see
<Ng> change the service type to ssh
<imka> Ng nothing is happening
* Se7h compliments
<imka> imka@192.168.1.2  is that a right syntax?
<FluFlo> maybe you need some gnome-vfs stuff?
* imka is blind it's on my desktop
<Ng> imka: did it show a little "Connect to Server" window with a series of boxes in?
<imka> sweet
<Ng> aha :)
<paladin_> can I see somewhere the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<paladin_> except this 6 month release thing
<Ng> paladin_: debian is ruled by beard, ubuntu is ruled by shuttleworth ;)
<Ng> the respective project websites should give their mission statements, which will be the main difference atm
<paladin_> ok
<paladin_> ubuntu just seems to import sid packages
<paladin_> and maybe applay some patches
<bob2> and then polish them
<bob2> brand them
<bob2> fix bugs
<Ng> yeah, the difference is all in the patches
<bob2> add extra features
<imka> Ng the icon is on the desktop but i can't do anything with it
<Ng> imka: try with the Connect to Server again, but rather than put "imka@192.168.1.2" in, put "192.168.1.2" in the server name bit, "imka" in the user bit and then try
<Ng> I'm not 100% sure that you can put the username and hostname in like that
<Ng> although you ought to be able to
<FluFlo> Ng, I had problems doing that on ftp sites
<FluFlo> on gnome 2.6
<tvon|x31> you can on 2.8 for sure
<tvon|x31> username:password@hostname works fine
<imka> tvon i`ll try that
<tvon|x31> I don't know if you have to have a path... eg username:password@hostname:/path/
<bur[n] er> someone should integrate gparted's .deb package into hoary!!
<bur[n] er> it's so slick!
<j3di`> is there an ssh server preinstalled in ubuntu?
<tvon|x31> I think thats diff for diff protocols...not sure..  I think webdav has no second : but ssh/sftp does
<tvon|x31> bur[n] er: I *think* that anything in sid gets into hoary universe automagically
<tvon|x31> I might be spreading horrible lies though
<tvon|x31> yes
<bur[n] er> it's not in sid though
<tvon|x31> erm, I'm fairly certain
<earthen> does ubuntu have a firewall installed by default??
<j3di`> ?
<j3di`> where is mpg321 or 123 in ubuntu?
<j3di`> or xmms?
<seb128> earthen, no need
<TTilus> earthen: do houses have doors?
<TTilus> :)
<seb128> earthen, no
<TTilus> seb128: iptables?
<earthen> i WAS WINDERING CAUSE I CAN'T GET SWAT PAGE TO LOAD
<TTilus> earthen: you hurt my ears...
<seb128> TTilus, no, no firewall installed
<|QuaD-> hey, i noticed "readahead" was in the accepted hoary changes this morning, does that refer to the the new boot time changes?
<bur[n] er> tvon|x31: what you said is somewhat true... but universe only gets updated when releases happen... (6 month cycles)
<jdub_> |QuaD-: it's part of that, yeah
<earthen> sorry caps was on
<paladin_> hm, and every 6 month I will get an update? (except security updates which will be given regulary)
<|QuaD-> jdub_: i don't have time to upgrade today, how many seconds off are we looking with these updates?
<paladin_> or is there also some development tree like sid
<earthen> so what could be stoping swat from loading
<paladin_> which always has the newest applications
<jdub_> |QuaD-: see the blogs
<fko> can I find help sharing my internet connection to my local network? I'm completly lost with dhcp, route, iptables, dns, ....
<|QuaD-> jdub_: i ahve been trying to follow the blogs... but they throw out soo many numbers, each optimizing something else, not sure which this is
<bur[n] er> paladin_: there's a dev tree... aka hoary, but it's going to have broken packages and issues like sid does
<paladin_> is it always as up-to-date as sid?
<|QuaD-> paladin_: i believe more so (not sure though)
<paladin_> problems are no problems here ;-) so it does not get boring =)
<jdub_> paladin_: the development branch is synced with sid daily, but parts of it race ahead
<paladin_> ah fine :)
<imka> hmm something must be wrong with the connection between the 2 machines
<twistf47e> does anyone know how to install bastille?
<tvon|x31> bur[n] er: I was under the impression that during the development of hoary universe was regularly synced
<imka> is anything wrong with starting eth1 as "ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.2"?
<Se7h> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/seth/0.geral/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3106.so: /home/seth/0.geral/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3106.so: failed to map segment from shared object: Operation not permitted
<Se7h> :|
<FluFlo> Se7h, wich java machine are you using?
<twistf47e> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu has support for bastille?
<Se7h> ibm jre
<ctw> Hi has anybody had luck with a serial internal modem in an ibook? It's detected, but I think the problem is that I cannot turn off the sound information that the modem sends to the OS. (not sure though)
<tritium> I see that ifrename is installed but apparently not used yet in Warty?
<tritium> (not called in /etc/init.d/networking)
<tritium> If we want to use it, is that still a change we make by hand?
<bob2> twistf47e: I don't think it will do anything useful in ubuntu
<bob2> ctw: depends which sort of ibook
<ctw> bob2: its a new-world g3 ibook from 2001
<ctw> do you need more specific info?
<bob2> ctw: I believe it's supported then
<ctw> yeah, I think so too ... it is detected and I can connect, but the modem always hangs up right away
<fko> I wonder if I am blacklisted in #ubuntu: I never get answers for my questions... :'(
<ctw> I tried wvdial, and I see a lot of garbage after connection and then it quits
<ctw> I read somewhere that one has to disable sound by sending ATZL0L0 to the modem, but either I didn't do it right, or it doesn't work
<ctw> any idea?
<Kamion> tritium: it's called from hotplug
<tritium> Kamion, really?  I edited my iftab, and my devices are not getting renamed.
<Kamion> that's how it's meant to work certainly; could be a bug
<imka> i keep getting a "connecton refused" when using sftp. i do have a fw running but afaik that doesnt matter on the client machine
<Kamion> eth0 is an annoying corner case
<Kamion> the devices won't get instantly renamed, obviously
<Kamion> you have to re-plug the devices
<tritium> Yeah, this was several days and reboots ago
<tritium> I used my old debian /etc/network/interfaces file.  Maybe it's wrong for ubuntu...
<tritium> "mapping hotplug" "script grep"
<ctw> I tried to use the gnome network-admin but that couldn't connect to the modem either -- according to dmesg it is detected though
<imka> any ideas why i can't connect to my laptop via sftp? the network interfaces are up, and there's no firewall running on the server machine (laptop)
<iz> imka, proftpd installed?
<tritium> Anyone have ifrename working?
<imka> iz no
<iz> when you want to ftp you laptop you need a ftp deamon
<iz> like proftpd
<imka> iz afaik sftp uses ssh
<imka> it even tells that it's using port 22
<iz> aha
<iz> imka, ssh is running?
<ctw> any ibook users?
<imka> iz how do i check?
<iz> ps -A
<imka> wait... top
<shmoolik> hello when i start my UbuntuLinux i get this error ( on bootup ) "error inserting pxiehp"
<tritium> Kamion, can you take a loot at my interfaces and iftab file to see if you notice anything wrong?
<shmoolik> some one here knows what it means?
<tritium> shmoolik, Are you using a Dell?
<imka> ssh <defunct>
<bob2> shmoolik: pciehp?
<shmoolik> no i m useing P3 on ASUS MB
<shmoolik> yeah PCIEHP
<Kamion> tritium: sorry, in a meeting at the moment, I can only pay attention to IRC in spare moments
<tritium> shmoolik, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#booterrors
<tritium> Kamion, no problem.  Thanks.
<zAo^> Does Ubuntu give a SIS 300 direct rendering???
<tritium> shmoolik, basically, you should blacklist it
<shmoolik> tritium,  thanks... i will read how i should do it ...
<tritium> shmoolik, no problem.  It's a simple change to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<tsw> how come firefox is version 0.9.3 ?
<tritium> I keep getting GPG errors from Marillat's repository with every apt-get update.
<tsw> on ubuntu default install
<bob2> tsw: because the previews were too unstable to go into warty
<bob2> tritium: yes, you need to read his website, then load his key into your apt keyring
<tsw> but hasnt the 1.0 been around for a month or so?
<tritium> bob2, thanks
<bob2> tsw: yes, and there's not been an ubuntu release since then
<zAo^> Does Ubuntu give a SIS 300 direct rendering???
<bob2> zAo^: you don't need to repeat
<tsw> does ubuntu have stable, unstable, and testing like debian?
<bob2> stable and unstable, more or less
* tsw should read the site one more time :)
<tritium> bob2, do you have his URL?
<zAo^> bob2, I'm ready to install, but when it doesnt, what is the use then?
<bob2> tritium: http://marillat.free.fr/
<shmoolik> can i ask one small thingy
<tritium> thanks
<bob2> zAo^: eh? X will work even if DRI doesn't.
<shmoolik> how can i add all the resent programs via apt-get ?
<zAo^> bob2, I know that. Though, the CPU is a slow one, so I really like DRI
<shmoolik> i mean like firefox 1.0
<bob2> shmoolik: you mean, "How do I run the development version of Ubuntu?"?
<tritium> marillat.free.fr doesn't seem to exist
<shmoolik> yeah i think that i mean that bob2
<imka> i'm trying to access my laptop through sftp. everything seems to be smooth, it asks for the password, and keeps asking asking asking asking, even though i did type it the right password
<svend> how do I get ubuntu to recognize my scsi burner as a burner?  It shows up as a cdrom right now.
<imka> any ideas?
<svenl> hi svend :)
<bob2> tritium: http://debian.video.free.fr/, I guess that's him
<svend> svenl: hi
<tritium> bob2, I appreciate it.
<bob2> shmoolik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<bob2> shmoolik: assuming you can deal with it breaking at various times
<imka> same with ssh. why does it keep asking for my password forever??
<imka> i can log in as root
<imka> but not as user... strange
<miausX> hi :D
<shmoolik> bob2,  thank u mean very much
<EVH> hi
<tritium>  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907 didn't help.  Still get GPG errors
<bob2> yes, you need to load it into *apt's* keyring
<tritium> okay, his website provides other instructions
<miausX> hummm... I think amule don't work very well... the amule gui is awful! (font, appearcence... etc). It looks like a default gtk+ theme, but I have Industrial theme (both, gtk+ and gtk-2
<imka> why can i not acces my laptop through ssh? the machines can even ping each other
<crimsun> imka: did you install openssh-server on the Ubuntu laptop?
<miausX> sorry... and gtk-2.0
<tritium> bob2, I assume I use apt-key to do that?  It want a file where the key is stored.
<svenl__> mmm.
<imka> crimsun it's not running ubuntu, but the ssh server is running on it
<bob2> gpg --armor --export KEYID | apt-key import -
<imka> it just says connecting to 192.168.1.2... and hangs
<tritium> bob2, thanks.  It would be great if somebody put those instructions on the wiki
<svend> how does Gnome know if a cd drive is a cdrw?
<ctw> Has anybody here personally installed Ubuntu on an iBook and gotten the modem to work?
<tritium> I've never used apt-key before
<imka> brb
<miausX> tritium, do it yourself :D
<tritium> miausX, I don't know anything about gpg or apt-key
<miausX> tritium, register is free, and create an article on the wiki is like write a txt :)
<miausX> Ohmer, oks... :)
<shmoolik> bob2, thanks for the artical
<tritium> even Marillat's website is wrong
<miausX> s#@t... s/Ohmer/oh ... (tab)
<shmoolik> bob2,  i must ask u have u used this hoary pakages ?
<miausX> Humboldt, maybe debian.org/doc?
<miausX> ooops...! brb
<bob2> ctw: try asking on the list
<bob2> shmoolik: I'm using hoary, yes
<shmoolik> bob2,  have u came cross some bugs?
<bob2> yes, lots
<bob2> like last week /proc kept getting umounted
<tritium> shmoolik, there have been a few update that occasionally take away the Gnome panel
<tritium> but they've been fixed
<shmoolik> hum thanks ...
<tritium> I did see another gnome-panel update today...
<bob2> there like 19 today
<ctw> bob2: ok, thanks
<tritium> lots of python updates today
<joe__> Hiya peeps, I have an ASUS A7N266VM-SE mobo with onboard Nforce 2 sound and lan, Ubuntu and the lan work fine but I have no sound
<joe__> anyone know how to fix?
<tritium> joe__, some people (including myself) have to add acpi_irq_isa=7 to their kernel options at boot to get sound to work
<joe__> where bouts do ya add that?
<tritium> joe__, In your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> there's a line with "kopt=..."
<Mesta> guys what's the procedure on a bug that was reportedly fixed in hoary but is still reocurring in hoary?  I've added comments to the old bug but I think it's fixed status has it not send out mail after the date it was reported to be fixed.  Do I change the fixed status?  Or do I start another bug?
<tritium> at the end of that
<tritium> Some info is on the wiki somewhere
<joe__> # kopt=root=/dev/hdb2 ro acpi_irq_isa=7
<joe__>  <--- That ok?
<tritium> Yep
<tritium> joe__, But this may not be your problem.  You should search the wiki
<joe__> k, ty
<tritium> You can always try it, and if it works, then great.
<tritium> sure
<Lappy486> how does one go about upgrading Warty to Hoary?
<Mesta> change all instances of warty in sources.list to hoary
<Mesta> apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade, u want to update before the editing of soures.list too
<joe__> tritium, If that sound dont work would the official driver from nvidia cure it?
<joe__> if so how do ya install the kernel source
<tritium> joe__, for your video card?
<Lappy486> thanks
<Mesta> no prob
<joe__> no my mboard has intergrated Nvidia video, sound and ethernet
<joe__> video worked when i installed the nvidia-glx module
<joe__> ethernet worked anyway
<joe__> now its just the sound
<shmoolik> when  i do aptget update i resive lots of errors ... from were can i get a mirror list for ubuntu source list  ?
<imka> i'm trying to use sftp (ssh). the 2 machines i have connected can ping each other. the ssh server is running on my laptop, i have ssh client installed on my pc. but when using sftp or ssh command, it just hangs at connecting
<AndyFitz> ubuntu theme : http://brisgeek.com/etiquette/  includes a ubuntuised  novell linux desktop gdm theme
<tritium> Not sure, joe__...
<pdkl> does ubunut linux repartition or have a utility like partition magic on the cd itself?
<tritium> Anyone have a working xorg.conf for nVidia with TwinView?
<tritium> gotta go...
<DrArcHeH> AndyFitz: only took 2 months :)
<Synek> hi
<AndyFitz> I must be in an awkward locale
<imka> im trying to connect to my laptop via sftp but it hangs when connecting
<shmoolik> i m trying to install my nVidia driver but when i do $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings he tell me that he can't find the pakage... any ideals?
<fajmoh> shmoolik: get them from nvidia.com instead
<farruinn> imka: do you have a firewall running on the laptop? If so you won't be getting any feedback when trying to connect
<shmoolik> i don't think there is any deb files there...
<farruinn> shmoolik: have you added the correct repositories to your sources.list and run an apt-get update?
<joe__> Hiya peeps another prob, how do I mount my usb stick if /dev/sda dont exist?
<fajmoh> shmoolik: why shall you have .deb files?
<fajmoh> the nvidia-installer is simple.
<fajmoh> very simple
<shmoolik> fajmoh,  yeah but u need the kernel source ....
<shmoolik> as much as i can remmber ...
<fajmoh> ah, true. I always compile my own kernel anyway.
<farruinn> it's not recommended to install software outside of apt repositories anyway
<joe__> Any1 know how to mount the darn memory stick :/ I got my sound working
<shmoolik> farruinn, yeah that is my main consorn ...
<fajmoh> farruinn: what u mean can happen?
<farruinn> fajmoh: it makes it easy to break your system
<fajmoh> the nvidia-installer has a uninstall-function, you don't need to do inte manually
<farruinn> ah, well that's a nice feature not all software comes with
* mart suggests make-kpkg if nvidea is just a kernel patch
<daniels> um
<daniels> fajmoh: people shouldn't have to run nvidia-installer
<daniels> it should be packaged
<daniels> which is why it is
<fajmoh> daniels: yeye, but if it doesnt exist a .deb package
<joe__> Anyone know how to mount a usb memory stick which is usually /dev/sda1?
<fajmoh> then it's stupid to wait until someone has done one.
<bob2> joe__: it should mount when you plug it in
<joe__> nope and I know it works because I dual boot XP on this machine and it works fine on there
<bob2> does it have a hfs or ntfs filesystem on it?
<joe__> nope its fat32
<fajmoh> does you have vfat support in ya kernel?
<joe__> yup
<joe__> Is there a specific kernel module that needs loading?
<daniels> fajmoh: thee's a .deb around
<fajmoh> daniels: okey, I didn't know 'cause I just got this ooold laptop running ubuntu
* jonmasters just arrived at the NH. Fashionably late.
<fajmoh> and it's no nvidia there :)
<JeaLouS> hello i have a question about ubantu
<JeaLouS> i installed it and cant access it as root
<fajmoh> JeaLouS: just run
<fajmoh> sudo -s
<fajmoh> and type your password
<fajmoh> then you're root.
<fajmoh> it's all in the FAQ
<fajmoh> FAQ YOU!
<fajmoh> :)
<jonmasters>  Hello
<JeaLouS>  fajmoh  : i thought it';s debian like
<jonmasters> Hmmm...I guess nobody's about. Well, Paul, when you see this - I'm here. Room 122.
<Yakfisher> Hi. When i scan my computer with "shields up" it "fails" because the ports are only closed rather than stealthed. Is this something to worry about?
<njan> Yakfisher, nope.
<njan> Yakfisher, the distinction between 'closed' and 'stealthed' is that your computer is sending a packet back to the scanning computer to indicate that there's nothing on the port which the scanning tool has probed which is listening.
<Yakfisher> ah. thx
<njan> when 'stealthed', your computer is simply dropping the packets and behaving as if there were no computer on the other end of the connection; closed means that your computer is sending a 'reset' packet back to the scanner, but it isn't anything to worry about unless you're intending to run a server off that machine which you think is likely to be attacked.
<bob2> no
<bob2> if you're running a server, you by definition have ports which reply
<njan> If you're running a server off it, the slightly increased amount of work which sending that reset packet back entails could potentially make the server less responsive whilst being attacked.. but for a client machine it doesn't matter.
<bob2> so there's no point in dropping stuff on the floor
<bob2> right
<Yakfisher> Thx for that. just used to being stealthed :) assumed it was "better"
<njan> bob2, 'you by definition have ports which reply' <= that doesn't mean anything in this context - he's referring to ports which don't have services running on them.
<njan> Obviously if he has a server, he's going to accept traffic to ports which he's running services off of.
<bob2> njan: yes, but you can't "be stealthed" if you ever reply to anything
<njan> bob2, with reference to shieldsup, steve gibson considers individual ports to 'be stealthed' if they're dropping traffic.
<bob2> lordy
<JeaLouS> i have a problem with the font
<JeaLouS> at the login main page
<JeaLouS> it looks too large the names
<arktick> can anyone point me to a good apache tutorial? i have it installed but i just want to know the basics on how to serve a page, not read through hundreds of pages of manual
<arktick> i dont care about security, performance, etc, i just want to learn php and sql but first i need a working server. i have the default page displaying, but i dont know where to put the pages i want to serve
<bob2>  /var/www
<arktick> thanks
<mart> /back
<mart> huh, what is the irc for that?
<MyKe3> hello i have just tryed to install nvidia driver via aptget ... and now my X don't load....
<svenl> Mmm, why in hell does X becomes iresponsive while copying a bunch of files, this is a AMD64 3200+, it should not react like that :/
<DrArcHeH> svenl: because you don't have dma enabled?
<tsk1979> apt-get is getting really old stuff in my just installed ubuntu
<tsk1979> how do i get newer stuff
<njan> apt-get update
<FluFlo> tsk1979, what do you mean with old?
<RuffianSoldier> upgrade to Hoary?
<Vince-0> U guys used Hoary - does it look usable ...
<knot> hi, does anyone know how i can get my external ps/2 mouse working on my laptop (ubuntu), my touchpad works fine but it doesn't respond to the external mouse
<tsk1979> i just did apt get
<Vince-0> I gotta get 64bit CPU driver support for my 9600 radeon
<tsk1979> it is getting kde 3.2!
<RuffianSoldier> upgrade to hoary and it gets you KDE 3.3.2 the latest one
<tsk1979> is there an option similar to "~" in gentoo
<tsk1979> how do i upgrate to hoary?
<fajmoh> I need to add more sources to apt, 'cause now I can't even get ncftp :(
<fajmoh> which file is it?
* tsk1979 is from gentoo world
* tsk1979 is pretty confused about apt-get and workingd
<Vince-0> tsk1979 - U gotta D/L new distro
<oh8gdv> hmh. why is X slow? or is it just gnome?
<tsk1979> oic
<farruinn> fajmoh: /etc/apt/sources.list
<RuffianSoldier> oh8gdv, what are you running?
<tsk1979> there is no way i can just upgrade this one
<Vince-0> tsk1979 - use synaptic - its easier than apt -get
<RuffianSoldier> Man - noobtastic today
<oh8gdv> I've used to XFCE's fastness with X.org 6.8.1 under gentoo and now this gnome bloat..
<oh8gdv> RuffianSoldier: Pentium 4 2,8GHz / radeon mobility 9000
<tsk1979> synaptic also shows old stuff
<oh8gdv> fglrx driver, acceleration was enabled, I checked
<Vince-0> tsk1979 - indeed - gotta replace urz
<RuffianSoldier> oh8gdv - you have a runnaway process
<oh8gdv> no.
<tsk1979> oic
<farruinn> tsk1979: you can upgrade by changing the repository you download from
<oh8gdv> RuffianSoldier: CPU-load is not high.
<tsk1979> so i have to download new hoary
<georgia> RuffianSoldier: you were new to this at one point too
<oh8gdv> is it just gnome or is xfree slower than x.org?
<tsk1979> 550MB download!! eeks!
<Vince-0> tsk1979 - select all the repositories and reloading synaptic
<oh8gdv> tsk1979: it's small, isn't it?
<RuffianSoldier> georgia - ya - im just saying - alot of newbs here today
<oh8gdv> tsk1979: took lot longer to install than to fetch and burn to cd
<Vince-0> <--n0ob
<tsk1979> i am on 128Kbps... so its bug
<thully> yes - add universe, enter in "multiverse", and reload
<oh8gdv> tsk1979: oh. :)    8Mbit :)
<RogueDopple> the word noob is against teh ubntun retarded policy
* tsk1979 is jealous
<RogueDopple> of love and self flaggelation
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Vince-0> jeez guys - I am on 64k here ...
<bip>   ok i make love ...
<RuffianSoldier> how about - newb?  Or Newatithahahyousuck?
<tsk1979> in gentoo i can do an emerge --sync and and be with the latest
<bip> u self fagellate yourself RogueDopple
<tsk1979> should be similar way for ubuntu
<farruinn> tsk1979 there is
<tsk1979> where i can download the latest versions of a particular package
<tsk1979> can you point me to a howto
<oh8gdv> so you have no idea why gnome would be slow for me? (dragging windows eats 100% CPU and the windows don't redraw very fast)
<svenl> DrArcHeH: Mmm, not sure, but should not be a problem, will check.
<RogueDopple> how to google chapter one
<farruinn> tsk1979: change your apt sources in Synaptic: Settings>Repositories, then change everything that says warty to hoary
<RogueDopple> type "www.google.com/linux"
<oh8gdv> wonder if the less stable branch would be faster
<tsk1979> thanx :)
<svenl> DrArcHeH: it is a plain ubuntu/amd64 install, it should be enabled by default, no ?
<farruinn> tsk1979: no problem
<oh8gdv> also, changing window in irssi is much slower than usually
<oh8gdv> even windows is faster
<farruinn> tsk1979: once you do that you'll have to hit the "reload" button
<farruinn> tsk1979: just be aware that hoary is the unstable development branch so there are no guarantees that things will work correctly
<DrArcHeH> svenl: depends on your configuration, but the most straightforward cause would be that. As io takes a lot of resources without dma
<RogueDopple> now hoary is that also whorey
<RogueDopple> ubuntu next release horney
<tsk1979> farruinn: i like unstable :)
<tsk1979> another question
<tsk1979> after this apt-get update
<Mirv> hmm, is the newest kernel upgrade to warty incorrectly marked as being in the universe or something?
<farruinn> tsk1979: one of those crazy, masochistic, bleeding edge guys huh?
<RogueDopple> i'm so bleeding edge i run fc 3 he eh
<tsk1979> gentoo guy that too with "~" experimenting with debian stuff ;-)
<svenl> DrArcHeH: it is an asus A8V Deluxe, and the copy was on a PATA disk on the via controller.
<bob2> Mirv: warty got a kernel security fix?
<Mirv> I noticed linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-k7 was in the universe after installing it, and now there are Base System (universe) and Development (universe) -sections even if I remove universe from the repositories
<tsk1979> now lets say i just want to update kde... i just say apt-get install kde?
<Mirv> bob2: I guess so, but I just wonder if something went wrong
<tsk1979> right
<DrArcHeH> svenl: you can just check it, `hdparm -di /dev/hdx`
<Mirv> slightly
<tsk1979> if i use synapse it will start updating everything
<Riddell> tsk1979: in hoary the kde metapackage is currently broken, use kde-core instead
<farruinn> tsk1979: now that you've updated your sources.list run `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tsk1979> thanx Riddell
<tsk1979> hmm that will be a big upgrade :)!
<tsk1979> thanks farruinn
<Mirv> is there any place (besides this:) someone would like to know about the problem, if it is there?
<thully> I also run unstable - but for the simple reasons that A)software suspend is in the hoary kernel  B)Hoary has better fonts than warty C)I want up-to-date software
<bob2> Mirv: try asking on the list
<symoon> hi
<thully> I'm on a laptop, and Hoary's fonts are simply beautiful compared to any other Linux fonts i've seen
<RogueDopple> hoary oh you so dirrty
<symoon> on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogImages/ there is no link to download attachenemts ? is there a ubuntu-grub-images packet ?
<svenl> DrArcHeH: indeed, that was it. Strange.
<bip> ok search and replace warty with hoary ...
<Mirv> bob2: ubuntu-devel? okay, I'll try that
<bip> not hard as upgrade ;-)
<della> hi, I've got a strange problem
<RogueDopple> ha ha
<RogueDopple> i bet you do
<della> when gdm tries to start up, it opens a console with the mouse cursor and a black background
<RogueDopple> heres my shrinks no. 1312 313 13
<lillo> hello
<symoon> della: did you upgrade your ubuntu after install ?
<lillo> I need help on booting ubuntu
<symoon> on my dad's laptop, i meet the same issue, and not with upgrade
<della> symoon: yes, it's updated
<symoon> try to create a test user
<della> when it tries to start, it complains that it display :0 is used
<symoon> ah at the gdm level sorry
<della> kdm and xdm work ok
<lillo> I have a SATA disk and an IDE disk. SATA is boot disk, and already has a primary partition on which resides WinXP. I installed Ubuntu on another partition on this SATA disk, but I can't install grub on the MBR otherwise Win won't load anymore... how can I boot into ubuntu?
<murf> is it possible to install firefox 1.0 on warty wardog ?
<murf> there is some older version
<farruinn> murf: if you search www.ubuntuforums.org, someone posted with a backport
<farruinn> quite a while ago, but it should be there
<symoon> lillo: did you add a line in grub ?
<lillo> ?
<lillo> no
<symoon> ok
<RogueDopple> um uhuh
<symoon> it is the point
<lillo> if I do standard install grub, it goes on the MBR of the SATA (boot) disk, and winXp won't load
<symoon> do you know the name of the partition where windows is
<lillo> /dev/sda1
<farruinn> lillo: you can setup grub for dual boot
<symoon> lillo: is there a windows entry in the grub menu ?
<lillo> yes, but it won't boot
<symoon> when you focus the windows entry, type e
<lillo> (that is, with grub installed onto the SATA MBR)
<symoon> it will edit the grub entry for windows
<symoon> you should check if parameters are the right
<lillo> ok
<lillo> what are the right params?
<symoon> only the name of the partition
<symoon> and chainload something
<symoon> i check example file
<lillo> btw, I've been told NOT to install grub on the MBR otherwise WinXp won't load... and infact it doesn't
<murf> does anybody know what can i do, my mouse works neither in the live cd nor after installation from cd, i have a ps2 one, so i put type PS/2 into the XF86Conf but neither /dev/input/mouse0 nor /dev/input/mice works
<symoon> try a lsmod | grep ps
<lillo> is there a way to make a boot floppy? This way I could simply skip grub installation...
<symoon> i don't remember the name of the module
<Mirv> actually, could someone with warty verify that the newest linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-* upgrades are marked as universe, and available also when universe repositories are not being used?
<farruinn> Mirv: you're right, it's in universe
<Mirv> yep, so something's wrong (though it's merely cosmetic)
<rcrockett> hello.  Is there anyone here familiar with configuring sound on a laptop?  Using Ubuntu - Warty release - sorry I'm new.
<paladin_> why does ubunto import debian sid packages and not testing?
<farruinn> paladin_: I'm assuming because sid is the newest
<farruinn> people already complain about the "staleness" of warty, it would have been worse if they had used testing
<paladin_> farruinn: testing is just a maximum of 10 days behind sid
<paladin_> developers could save a lot of time with patching
<farruinn> oh, I have no idea then
<zAo^> lillo, fire
<lillo> zAo^, ?
<paladin_> farruinn: yep, its quite stupid in my opinion
<zAo^> lol, my screen wasnt updated, sorry :)
<paladin_> everyone thinks sid is so up-to-date
<paladin_> bis testing is it too, and much more stable
<paladin_> ~but
<ubhuti> paladin_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<paladin_> no, that's why I am asking
<farruinn> n/m ubhuti
<rcrockett> is anyone here familiar with installing the alsa sound drivers in Ubuntu?  I've used synaptic to get them, but I don't think it's installed
<javi> hi, when I install kshisen on ubuntu, Apps menu bar won't update ... Do you know where must I put my shisen.desktop file ? I'd like all my users could play this game from apps menu ... I found about: /var/lib/menu-xdg/applications/menu-xdg/ , /var/lib/gnome/Debian/Aplicaciones/ , /usr/share/applications/ , but I'm confused, why are three location and not uniq location ?
<lillo> again, how can I make a boot floppy for ubuntu?
<rcrockett> does anyone in this forum actually answer questions?  I've watched several listed - but no one responds.
<farruinn> rcrockett: there can be many reasons for that
<farruinn> first, not everyone knows the answer to every question
<farruinn> I for one do not know the answer to the two previous questions therefore I cannot help those people
<Mirv> second-and-halfth, the question might be too broad to be easily answered
<rcrockett> fair enough - just checking to see if anyone was watching.  Thank you
<Mirv> rcrockett: I was just going to answer that be sure that libasound2-package(s) are installed, they are ALSA even thought their package names don't included "alsa"
<javi> ok, /usr/share/applications is the location
<Mirv> rcrockett: I don't know about configuring, but if you have more than one sound source in your system (e.g. tv-card and sound card, or integrated sound and sound card), Ubuntu Warty sometimes selects the "wrong" as default and you may not get sound
<Mirv> I noticed it myself
<javi> rcrokett, alsa is installed by default, isn't it ?
<Mirv> and yes, ALSA should be installed as default...
<Mirv> the latter one could be an explanation if there is a problem with sound
<rcrockett> well, it's a laptop a gateway 450x and it's using ESS Allegro sound
<rcrockett> See, I thought the alsa driver was there as well.
<rcrockett> I don't understand why I'm not getting any sound.  Everything else has been working beautifully.  Wi-fi . . . the full nine yards
<chapter3> how can i find out what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<Mirv> rcrockett: is volume control working, ie. if you open the full controls does it something about ESS or something else?
<rcrockett> I see several different tabs - but the ESS Technology ESS1988 {oss mixer} tab is there
<Mirv> what is the first one?
<barry> i'm running warty on an amd64. i just upgraded via synaptic, and now my nvidia driver does not work. has anyone else noticed this?
<rcrockett> ok, Mirv, I need to stop now and just say thank you - I had actually never looked at that full volume control before . .  I"m feeling like a real Dumb A#$ because, while the volume applet said the volume was up, the system volume was turned down . . . I guess those drivers were working after all . .
<rcrockett> I can't believe I didn't look there . . .
<Mirv> rcrockett: ok, have fun :P
<chapter3> how can i find out what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<chapter3> or will horay always be 5.04?
<rcrockett> I thought the version went with the distro version name - but I know with Debian, you can update so much, so easily, I don't know how versioning would be maintained. . .
<chapter3> ok, so dist-upgrade doesn't actually update any version numbers?
<chapter3> just odd that i've been using apt-get upgrade about every 30 minutes (horay), and everything upgrades fine
<chapter3> then today i had a bunch (55) package that would not upgrade with apt-get upgrade, so i just tried apt-get dist-upgrade and now they are upgrading
<cristiano> hi guys
<cristiano> pls someone help me to configure an Epson USB printer (C62), my pc looks not to find it!!!:((((
<emong> ok, goto Computer, System Configuration, Printing
<cristiano> already done
<cristiano> oh btw the command "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" find the printer but i'm not able to make it work:(
<emong> Pick usb connection.. try #1 first.. then browse through the list of available printers.. It might be there. I'm not sure as I've disabled cups on my comp atm (no printer)
<cristiano> i've tried all the usb # but nothing :(
<thully> Hi - I have a winmodem driver which creates custom device nodes which udev destroys every boot - how do I fix it so that these nodes survive reboot?
<cristiano> the cups server seems to work (i can see localhost:631)
<emong> Have you found your printer in the list? Try a test print
<cristiano> no i can't find my printer in the list
<cristiano> i've tried to do a test print with all the printers in the list but nothing happened
<cristiano> damn i need to print!!!:(
<[dEvIL-bOy] > guys
<emong> eek! Have you tried looking on a different connection (perhaps USB #2 - Port, not USB2)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i need some help with the mount command
<cristiano> this is what the cat command says about my printer :"
<cristiano> T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
<cristiano> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
<cristiano> P:  Vendor=04b8 ProdID=0005 Rev= 1.00
<cristiano> S:  Manufacturer=EPSON
<cristiano> S:  Product=USB Printer
<cristiano> S:  SerialNumber=ABCDE0301201517330
<cristiano> C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA
<cristiano> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=07(print) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usblp
<cristiano> E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
<cristiano> E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
<cristiano> root@ubuntu:/home/cristiano # dmesg
<cristiano>  SRC=10.3.136.157 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=28 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=62906 PROTO=2
<cristiano> yes i tried but nothing to do
<emong> cristiano.. look on the printer compatibility list. (Use google to find it, can't remember addy :) )
<cristiano> C62 ever worked under linux (mandrake 10.1 before ubuntu)
<emong> [dEvIL-bOy] : what are you trying to do?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i got winxp and linux on the same hard drive
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : poor you ;)
* surrounder hides
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but i would like to access some files from the windows partition
<[dEvIL-bOy] > why is that?
<surrounder> <- not fond of windows
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : your first linux install?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > yeah
<[dEvIL-bOy] > is it that obvious?
<spotter> anyone running hoary want to risk loading this url
<surrounder> :)
<spotter> http://www.jascoproducts.com/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/online-store/scstore/go/2005_tech_glamcam.html?L+scstore+tjwj6461ff441244+110267804
<spotter> it kills my gnome desktop
<spotter> in firefox and plain mozilla
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : okay, I don't know if there a clickety-click solution...
<spotter> no one brave enough?
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : but if your not afraid of the commandline I may be able to help you :)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > it's not that i'm affraid is that i lack on linux knoladge
<[dEvIL-bOy] > try
<jonc> Anybody know anything about the IDE detection order for the Warty PPC installer?  I'm having weird problems with my busses getting switched with and without ide=reverse.
<[dEvIL-bOy] > dont i need to install something first?
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : okay, try to mount the partition using -t ntfs ( so mount /dev/hdaX -t ntfs ( or vfat) /mnt/windows
<RuffianSoldier> and what was your error?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > do i need to use root to do that?
<tritium> I noted that xorg.conf still loads "dri" and "GLcore" even after nvidia-glx is installed
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : sudo would do the job..
<tritium> but it seems to be working just fine
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : you know the devicenumber of your windows partition in linux?
<tritium> surprising
<[dEvIL-bOy] > no
<[dEvIL-bOy] > instead of sudo can i do "su"?
<surrounder> [dEvIL-bOy] : ok if I query you?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > yeah sure
<barry> has anyone else had problems with upgrading and the nvidia driver doesn't work anymore? i'm using warty
<ACID|net> hey,  im just downloading this XLiveCD and have a few questions
<ACID|net> at uni we can SSH into our server to run scripts and i was just wondering if i could use the XLive CD on there too
<farruinn> ACID|net: you want to ssh into a server from the livecd?
<farruinn> because openssh-server isn't included on the livecd afaik
<farruinn> so you can't ssh into a machine running the livecd
<tritium> barry, what did you upgrade?  kernel?
<ACID|net> i want to connect to my uni (can connect via ssh) using the XLiveCD
<ACID|net> how do i know if i could without trying it
<dreamer> surely trying it would be the most logical approach :P
<ACID|net> but i dont want to kill the server
<dreamer> fair enough
<jonc> Wait -- so you want to boot the server with the liveCD?
<dreamer> I did manage to connect to a shell using the livecd
<dreamer> so there's no reason you couldn't
<farruinn> ACID|net: maybe I don't understand ssh well, but how would connecting to an ssh server kill the server?
<ACID|net> hmmm, well ive connected
<ACID|net> hmm, emacs has worked!!
<ACID|net> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting    <----- hmmm, i take it that means i can run x?
<ACID|net> i used the startx command
<farruinn> this is on the local system?
<ACID|net> no
<ACID|net> remote
<jonc> ACID|net: I'm totally confused as to what you're doing.  Are you booting the server or your local machine with the liveCD?
<ACID|net> local == liveCD
<ACID|net> remote == what i want to connect to
<dreamer> why do you need to run the x server on the remote system?
<farruinn> ACID|net: I think you need gdmflexiserver to use X remotely like that, which afaik isn't on the livecd
<ACID|net> hmmm
<farruinn> I'm no expert in this though, so I could be wrong
<dreamer> what are you actually trying to do?
<dreamer> run an app from the server on your machine?
<ACID|net> use the server as if im locla
<dreamer> a graphical one?
<ACID|net> yeah
<dreamer> ah
<dreamer> see farruin's comment ;)
<dreamer> do you need the graphical stuff?
<ACID|net> yeah
* RuffianSoldier has $2.530.000 dollars sitting on his desk right now
<dreamer> RuffianSoldier: if you're trying to make me jealous, you've succeeded :P
<RuffianSoldier> yup 1 dollar and 53 cents
<RuffianSoldier> 2 dollars*
<dreamer> <- didn't get paid last night
<Ribs> lol
<Ribs> surely there would only be one decimal point, RuffianSoldier?
<RuffianSoldier> Ribs - its kinda an inside joke
<jdong> any Hoary users in here?
<RuffianSoldier> me!
<jdong> do any hoary users experience problems with HOTPLUG that weren't in Warty?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<jdong> cuz I'm considering backporting Hoary hotplug for Warty...
<jdong> [since it is double Warty's speed!
<RuffianSoldier> I put a DVD - Ogle pops up - I plug in my camera -the folder pops up
<RuffianSoldier> etc and so on
<jdong> ok, I'll build a testing package
<jonc> Has anybody dealt with the /sbin/pivot_root problem before?
<jonc> Er..
<RuffianSoldier> no
<jonc> The post-install booting problem, that is.
<jonc> Anybody installed Warty on a PPC box?
<farruinn> jonc, yeah, beige g3
<scizzo> y0 people
<xulin> hi
<xulin> how many time does it take to reaceave the cd :) ?
<dreamer> took me 2-3 months :D
<dreamer> but I live in middle earth :P
<RuffianSoldier> nerd
<dreamer> <- new zealander
<RuffianSoldier> aaaaaaaah
<RuffianSoldier> I was gonna say
<farruinn> lol
<farruinn> dreamer: that's good =)
<dreamer> :)
<punkrockguy318> The nvidia drivers don't work with the new kernel update...
<punkrockguy318> how can I get them to work?
<gosh> hi everyone
<gosh> some one here uses gDesklets??
<Ribs> punkrockguy318: remove them, and install the proper ones manually
<RuffianSoldier> me
<punkrockguy318> Ribs, the ones from the nvidia site will work fine?
<Ribs> punkrockguy318: I'm using them right now.
<RuffianSoldier> gosh -me
<Ribs> punkrockguy318: But make sure you remove the synaptic ones first.
<cenerentola> punkrockguy318: me too.
<punkrockguy318> what did the nvidia-glx-config enable do?
<Ribs> otherwise every OpenGL application will segfault :)
<gosh> how do i use it?
<RuffianSoldier> is it installed?
<gosh> i installed from apt
<RuffianSoldier> you in Hoary gosh?
<gosh> nop
<cenerentola> gosh: well you need to activate panels
<RuffianSoldier> then you cant use Gdesklets gosh
<RuffianSoldier> its an old version
<RuffianSoldier> nothing is compatable with it anymore
<Aure> punkrockguy318, it's not exhaustive, but he makes a s/nv/nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RuffianSoldier> you can add hoary repos once just to get it real quick
<oh8gdv> http://joneskoo.kapsi.fi/ubuntu_2004-12-16.png
<cenerentola> RuffianSoldier: what?
<oh8gdv> not bad, considering I installed today :)
<cenerentola> gosh: are u in warty*?
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<RuffianSoldier> why?
<punkrockguy318> Aure, oh
<gosh> how can activate panels?
<RuffianSoldier> you need a new version
<cenerentola> oh8gdv: where did you get the background?
<cenerentola> RuffianSoldier: are you sure?
<oh8gdv> cenerentola: a sec, I'll see if I still have it
<RuffianSoldier> cenerentola - yes - very much so
<gosh> yes im in warty
<cenerentola> RuffianSoldier: i used gdesklets in warty..
<oh8gdv> gnome-look.org
<cenerentola> oh8gdv: how is it called?
<oh8gdv> cenerentola: in 1600x1200 wallpapers page 8
<Mesta> can one dist-upgrade continually forever and be reasonably prudent?
<RuffianSoldier> gosh - apt-get remove gdesklets - add hoary repos - apt-get update then apt-get install gdesklets then remove hoary repos when yourdone
<oh8gdv> cenerentola: Tux Information 1600x1200-1280x.....
<gosh> but is not the same?
<gosh> i already have a process gDesklets
<cenerentola> gosh: ...
<gosh> but i don't see nothing
<cenerentola> gosh: RuffianSoldier's ones are newer
<RuffianSoldier> cuz its an old version
<cenerentola> RuffianSoldier: so?
<RuffianSoldier> hoary ahs the latest
<RuffianSoldier> its ALOT better
<RuffianSoldier> and ALOT different
<RuffianSoldier> ALOT more usable
<gosh> i can't use this one?
<cenerentola> RuffianSoldier: which is different from necessary
<gosh> ok
<gosh> i do that
<cenerentola> oh8gdv: thank you
<oh8gdv> hmh.
<oh8gdv> now when I've removed all the gnome-bloat, this X feels almost usable :)
<oh8gdv> tried tuxracer and neverball, worked great.
<oh8gdv> I guess ati's binary drivers work with ubuntu's X so well I won't try to upgrade and get x.org
<oh8gdv> yet, at least
<cenerentola> gosh: if you want to see panels you need to install and activate them..
<nykto> is there a ssh server preinstalled?
<punkrockguy318> apt-get install openssh
<farruinn> openssh-server even
<farruinn> unless openssh is a dummy package
<punkrockguy318> yeah
<nykto> what is the repositories for debian?
<nykto> can i just use synaptic to install?
<punkrockguy318> yup
<jdong> ok, got Hotplug from 11.6s down to 3.7s
<jdong> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=430876
<gosh> if i update gDesklets it's ok tu eliminate ubuntu desktop, and gnome-applets,etc?
<farruinn> gosh, ubuntu-desktop is simply a dummy package, so yes
<N00B> what is the server type for a hotmail account on evulotion?
<gosh> no, i want gdesklets, here tellme that i update from hoary, but if i do, this elimintaes evolution, gnomeapplets, ubuntu desktop, and a few more
<gosh> this is normal?
<zerokarmaleft_> N00B, evolution doesn't support hotmail accounts
<TTilus> N00B: AFAIK you cant access hotmail with POP3 or IMAP
<zenwhen> N00B, I am not sure that evo can do hotmail.
<N00B> cheers
<jdong> it CANT
<farruinn> gosh, no, those others are not good things to remove
<zenwhen> I could be wrong though.
<TTilus> zerokarmaleft_: wrong, _hotmail_ doesnt support remote usage
<thully> Hi - I have a winmodem which uses special device nodes that are destroyed every time I reboot the computer - how can I fix it so that these nodes are not destroyed each boot?  I think it has to do w/udev.
<N00B> how can i play mp3s?
<gosh> noo you have to install libgstreamer-mad
<calc> didn't hotmail change over to a pay for remote use as well?
<scizzo> N00B: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* calc seems to recall reading about that on /. a month or so ago
<enabl> you can use gotmail to get evolution to use hotmail
<JanC> it seems like there is a (over)load problem with  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/ ?
<Aure> what should i put in /etc/fstab to permits non-root users to write on my usb key ?
<Aure> -s
<N00B> if i want to use azerus do i need to have java installed?
<farruinn> Aure: I think if you put "user" in the options column you'll get what you're looking for
<Aure> /dev/sda1       /media/usbkey   vfat    defaults,user,noauto,noexec     0       0 < it doesn't work!
<njan> noauto,umask=0,quiet
<Aure> njan, only that ?
<Aure> not defaults noexcec and user ?
<farruinn> I think the important option there is the umask=0
<Aure> ok, i'il test
<Aure> njan, yes, it works!
<njan> :)
<Aure> thanks
<Kyaneos> hi
<thully> Anybody have a solution for my winmodem issue?
<j3di`> is this where i can get answers about gnoppix?
<Ribs> ohhh
<Ribs> Ubuntu is now ranked number nine on distrowatch
<j3di`> anyone know if there is an installer on the "warty 0.8.2" release of gnoppix
<Rocha> Good evening
<Rocha> Is there anyway i can change the PATH variable while using Gnome ?
<farruinn> mm, I know there was a thread on $PATH a while ago on ubuntu-users
<Rocha> I mean...without using a shell prompt
<ACID|net> what is gnoppix?
<Rocha> ACID|net, Gnome LiveCD similar to Knoppix
<j3di`> its a livecd
<j3di`> yeah, lately its based on ubuntu
<j3di`> i like unbuntu, but id rather have a werking system when i install
<ACID|net> so whats the different between the gnoppix live cd and ubuntu??
<Rocha> ACID|net, ubuntu is not a live cd
<j3di`> i installed ubuntu and it was lacking everything
<j3di`> i know
<ACID|net> Rocha: it has a live cd tho
<farruinn> j3di`: there is a lot of stuff in the universe component
<ACID|net> j3di`: Like what??? Apart from mp3 supprt which would be nice
<farruinn> not installed by default
<j3di`> i love gnoppix, but there doesnt seem to be an installer script
<j3di`> universe component?
<j3di`> is there an ssh server?
<j3di`> xmms?
<j3di`> mpg321?
<farruinn> yes
<j3di`> mplayer?
<j3di`> vlc?
<farruinn> yes
<j3di`> yes what?
<RuffianSoldier> hey - someone run a traceroute on me please
<RuffianSoldier> and paste results
<ACID|net> j3di`: There all very easy to install - and u need to remember - its only 1 cd!
<farruinn> j3di`: all of those things are available in ubuntu to my knowledge
<dsoft> hiya
<ACID|net> mandrake and debian are a lot more
<j3di`> ? i dont get it
<farruinn> j3di`: you have to download them from the net
<j3di`> if its on the cd why doesnt it install?
<dsoft> there is any chance of install kde on ubuntu by apt-get?
<N00B> HEY peeps
<farruinn> it's a livecd, livecd's aren't used for installing
<ACID|net> dsoft: yep
<N00B> i got this file gnomp3_0.1.7.orig.tar.gz
<N00B> how do i install it?
<housetier> RuffianSoldier I guess you are dropping icmp requests?
<dsoft> what the name of the packek of kde? ACID|net
<dsoft> paquet
<N00B> shall i extract the folder inside?
<farruinn> N00B: what are you trying to install?  is it available with apt?
<RuffianSoldier> housetier - "Thank you SUSE Firewall"
<ACID|net> dsoft: theres a lot, u need to use synaptic and tick all with kde i think
<housetier> or whatever it is that makes it hard to ping you
<N00B> i don't know
<N00B> i was after a mp3 player
<j3di`> morphix is a live cd you can install
<Riddell> dsoft: kde-core will give you the essentials
<j3di`> same with knoppix
<dsoft> oki
<farruinn> j3di`: ah, well then there wasn't enough room on ubuntu's
<ACID|net> mp3 support by default would be nice
<dsoft> it says not packet available
<j3di`> crappp
<farruinn> ACID|net: it has to do with freeness
<ACID|net> u need to use universal
<N00B> can i private message anyone to give me a hand on this subject?
<j3di`> ok, so everything i want is on the net.. not on the cd?
<ACID|net> farruinn: I thought mp3 codec was free tho
<dsoft> says same wich kde-base (that is the packet i thought i should to install)
<farruinn> ACID|net and N00B see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dsoft> its   apt-get install kde-core  yeah?
<farruinn> dsoft, you have to enable universe
<mitochondyu> hi all
<N00B> i'm on that page
<ACID|net> "MP3, and WMA are patent-encumbered, for both encoding and decoding, these patents are being actively enforced."  AHHH!!!
<N00B> streamer0.8-mad (for MP3 decoding)
<N00B> gstreamer0.8-lame (for MP3 encoding) (in cerkinfo repositor
<Riddell> dsoft: yes (kde-core is an alias for kdebase, kdelibs and the sound server)
<dsoft> how i should o that?
<mitochondyu> newb question, how to change the GNOME SPLASH SCREEN after typing in name and pass
<dsoft> the universe, i mean
<farruinn> dsoft: you use synaptic?
<dsoft> im nooby :(
<dsoft> whats synaptic?
<oh8gdv> some gui for apt-get
<N00B> but i thought gnomp3 would be better
<oh8gdv> I prefer text-based
<dsoft> nope, im using console
<N00B> ermmm
<farruinn> dsoft hehe =), Computer>System COnfiguration>Synaptic
<dsoft> ohh
<dsoft> :P
<dsoft> nice
<farruinn> dsoft: go to "repositories" under the settings menu
<farruinn> there will be two options greyed out, go ahead and check them
<dsoft> oki
<dsoft> mean dev and dev-src?
<dsoft> er, wich b
<dsoft> deb and deb-src?
<farruinn> yeah
<farruinn> it will ask if you're sure you want to enable universe
<dsoft> oki, checked
<dsoft> yeah :)
<farruinn> then hit the reload button
<j3di`> does ubuntu have an ssh server built in after install?
<farruinn> j3di`: no, but you can apt-get install openssh-server
<j3di`> will that install its dependicies?
<ACID|net> why would a desktop need ssh-server??
<j3di`> or can i just use synaptic?
<dsoft> done
<j3di`> its not a desktop mister assumption
<farruinn> j3di`: synaptic is a graphical frontend to apt
<farruinn> synaptic runs an apt command
<dsoft> hehe, now its a kde tree
<oh8gdv> j3di`: ubuntu for non-desktop?
<j3di`> i know what it is.. can i use it to install openssh-server?
<ACID|net> yes
<j3di`> i just want a good installer for debian
<j3di`> ubuntu seems to be pretty solid
<oh8gdv> j3di`: I might not put it to a server, though
<j3di`> i was using morphix but its kinda out dated
<oh8gdv> j3di`: debian is outdated, though security-patched. perfect for server
<oh8gdv> j3di`: depending on the kind of the server, of course
<j3di`> ok, would everybody stop telling what NOT to do, and give me a few options
<oh8gdv> j3di`: apt-get install openssh-server installs the server and all its dependencies.
<oh8gdv> j3di`: I thought you were answered already
<j3di`> thanx
<j3di`> i'm a linux newbie
<N00B> when i go to download gstremer it has loads of different type of files such as : alpha,arm,hppa,i386,ia64,m68k,mips,mipsel,powerpc,s390,sparc....and i'm running Ubuntu Linux 4.10 Warty on a p4 system, which version do i want to downloadd?
<j3di`> i want something simple, easy and gui. i want a little multimedia, and an ssh and ftp server.. figured debian would be a good choice.
<ACID|net> i386
<Rocha> N00B, i386
<N00B> cheers
<j3di`> i dont wanna have to go back to school just to get a ftp server running
<farruinn> N00B: are you installing via apt?
<farruinn> or are you downloading?
<N00B> well i'm on their website
<oh8gdv> j3di`: and command-line is too difficult?
<N00B> which is the option that i would learn better how to install application?
<farruinn> synaptic
<dsoft> haha, only 275MB for kde xDDD
<dsoft> wow
<j3di`> no its not.. its just confusing
<oh8gdv> dsoft: it's not much :)
<dsoft> :)
<oh8gdv> j3di`: it takes some time to get used to, yes. but it's worth it
<j3di`> i like synaptic, shows what you have, what you dont, whats available
<dsoft> thanks for help guys :)
<N00B> humm
<farruinn> dsoft: no problem =)
<dsoft> and sorry for my worst english (not my native languaje)
<dsoft> :)
<N00B> still on the website after i choose the i386 it gives me 4 packages...
<farruinn> N00B: go to Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic
<farruinn> there is no reason to mess around with tarballs etc when you're running an apt system
<j3di`> i just dont wanna have to study my ass off just to do something
<N00B> done
<j3di`> like install a prog
<farruinn> j3di`: I think ubuntu will be a good choice then
<j3di`> ok kool
<j3di`> mainly this is a desktop system, i just want ftp and ssh as well
<j3di`> nothing to hard
<j3di`> proftpd
<j3di`> netatalk
<j3di`> xmms
<oh8gdv> is there a reason why mplayer isn't in the tree?
<j3di`> mpg321
<oh8gdv> same reasons as with debian?
<ACID|net> oh8gdv: whats the reason with debian?
<j3di`> so is there anything on the cd that doesnt get installed during the install?
<Rocha> One think that is really anoying is that i can't change a folder's permissions recursively
<farruinn> j3di`: not that i know of
<ACID|net> j3di`: dont think os
<oh8gdv> ACID|net: I don't remember the official version and my description would be politically incorrect
<Rocha> Does someone know how to do this graphically?
<j3di`> ok. so if i want anything i cant find then i need to get it on an online repository
<farruinn> yeah, through synaptic/apt
<ACID|net> oh8gdv: Basicly i think its to do with legal stuff
<ACID|net> i think and u need to get it from somewhere else
<oh8gdv> ACID|net: how come xine is included?
<ACID|net> hmm
<N00B> farruinn, is it ok if i private message you
<zerokarmaleft> are the stock ubuntu kernels built with kernel .config support?
<j3di`> where can i find a list of all the included progs?
<N00B> i need a guru
<ACID|net> now i dont kow
<farruinn> N00B: sure
<ACID|net> j3di`: www.distrowatch.com
<ACID|net> will have all the main ones and the version numbers
<oh8gdv> hmh. can I use debian/rules script and dpkg-buildpackage or something to build mplayer?
<oh8gdv> (how compatible are debian and ubuntu)
<ACID|net> oh8gdv: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats <--- how to install mplayer
<ACID|net> and other things
<j3di`> wheres the software list?
<j3di`> that was a vague link acid
<gen> j3di, try click ubuntu on the right and scrolling down
<gen> it's a hard technique to master.
<ACID|net> j3di`: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<ACID|net> gen: isnt it just
<j3di`> oops
<j3di`> my bad man
<j3di`> sorry
<karlos> hi.........does anyone know how to play windows media player files from internet pages with ubuntu
<j3di`> its all at the bottom
<j3di`> :P
<ACID|net> :)
<j3di`> is that list correct?
<j3di`> it shows that xmms is installed
<j3di`> ???
<farruinn> it's in main, but it's not installed by default
<j3di`> what?
<j3di`> i dont understand
<Rocha> xmms sucks
<gen> xmms doesnt suck
<j3di`> thanx. thats great.
<Rocha> Use Rhythmbox
<j3di`> rocha, shut it
<gsuveg> re
<j3di`> :D
<gen> muine is better then rhythmbox
<j3di`> anyway. so what does it mean? "its in main, but not installed?"
<Rocha> gen: i know, but it uses mono an mono is not installed by default
<j3di`> look children i wanna use mpg321
<j3di`> for the radio station i run
<farruinn> packages in main are supported and maintained by ubuntu
<j3di`> but xmms is kool, its tiny.
<j3di`> soo.. what are we saying?
<gsuveg> hoary is the devel right ?
<j3di`> they arent installed but the people at ubuntu liek them?
<ACID|net> not like
<j3di`> they "approve" of those apps?
<ACID|net> but support
<farruinn> gsuveg: yes
<j3di`> what the F*CK??
<crimsun> j3di`: then run mpg321
<ACID|net> j3di`: i dont see why u are finding this concept so hard to understand
<gsuveg> farruinn: im get that iso :)
<j3di`> ok so these apps are not installed..
<j3di`> but its "ok" by the people of ubuntu if you install them?
<j3di`> tell them "thank you" for me, for letting me use xmms
<gsuveg> how can i get real root ?
<gsuveg> su -  and passwd ?
<farruinn> ubhuti: root
<ubhuti> If you really must have a root user, run `sudo passwd root'. See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documenation/faq/root
<Granted> no use
<Rocha> Applications->System Tools->Root terminal
<gsuveg> farruinn: thanks
<farruinn> that will enable the root account
<farruinn> if you just want a temporary shell use sudo -s -H
<gsuveg> farruinn: thats clean
<oh8gdv> It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<oh8gdv> what the..?
<gsuveg> farruinn: you think to not bad use hoary ?
<gsuveg> farruinn: im not newbie user
<farruinn> I don't personally use hoary
<farruinn> but that's because I like having a stable system that doesn't need to be updated constantly
<farruinn> but, if I had another machine I would probably run hoary on it
* Rocha is away: Coding...
<PotajiTo> wenas
<oh8gdv> what did I forget to lose xv support? ;/
<oh8gdv> and what should I do with XF config
<IRCMonkey> what is the minimum requirements to install ubuntu?
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: imho it depend on gnome
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: what like box have you?
<IRCMonkey> i want to give some lessons to people who know a little about pc and sotfware and i need the minimum requirements to purpose them to install ubuntu
<sivang> IRCMonkey : are you interested in writing a backgorund guide?
<IRCMonkey> it can be every kind of box gsuveg
<IRCMonkey> sivang i don't have the required level in english to do it in french perhaps
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: clear. the satisfaction depend on proc/ram
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: x86 ? right ?
<IRCMonkey> yes gsuveg
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: 700Mhz/256MB i think ok
<N00B> which java version do i need to install azeurus?
<IRCMonkey> ok thanks :)
<sivang> IRCMonkey : well, I am working on one such similar thing - when I finish it would be nice if you could translate/add/suggest about it :)
<ACID|net> ok this is intersting
<ACID|net> trying to install mplayer like it says on the guide, but it says it depends on things which cant be installed - whY??
<gsuveg> N00B: 1.4?
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: yw
<N00B> gsuveg, have you got a name please?
<N00B> :S
<gsuveg> N00B: pardon?
<gsuveg> IRCMonkey: but this is the _minimum_ and gnome not very fast on that
<N00B> the version you said ...has it got a proper name?
<gsuveg> N00B: im dont ubuntu user ;)
<N00B> ohh
<N00B> ok
<gsuveg> N00B: apt-cache search jre ?
<gsuveg> if i good remember
<N00B> i haven't got that one on synaptic manager
<N00B> hummm
<gsuveg> jre or jdk
<N00B> i have installed gstreamer0.8-mad, silly question ...how do i use it?
<crimsun> N00B: through rhythmbox or totem
<ACID|net> N00B: its a codec - u need another app to use it
<N00B> ahh
<N00B> so codecs work in share with all appz?
<ACID|net> hmmm, mplayer wont install cause it says i dont have the correct copy of libpng and libggi2
<ACID|net> yep
<N00B> k!
<crimsun> they work w/ apps configured (e.g., written) to use them
<ACID|net> well yeah.....
<N00B> i have synaptic package manager open, and i searched for java as i want to install azerus the bit torrent client , 1 do i need java to install it? or not really
<N00B> and which version shall i install as it has listed me loads
<ACID|net> u need to install java before installing azerus
<N00B> hummm
<N00B> any ideas which one?
<N00B> java-common
<gen> n00b, read the wiki on java, it's on the official site..
<N00B> will do
<N00B> thx
<gen> np
<punkrockguy318> how can I install nvidia-glx with the 686 kernel?
<gen> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx..
<gsuveg> how many app now in official repo ?
<gen> 3 trillion
<ACID|net> libggi2 required for mplayer is newer than what is on the universe list - how do i get it?
<gsuveg> gen: rotfl
<punkrockguy318> the nvidia-glx doesn't work with the latest kernel
<punkrockguy318> how can I get it to work
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jcole> hey ubuntu developers
<jcole> question
<jcole> where can i get the latest gst-editor?
<gen> yeah cause only the developers will know that
<jcole> i tried this with no success - http://snapshot.debian.net/cgi-bin/packages.cgi?package=gst-editor&details=details
<ACID|net> thoreauputic: I have
<jcole> latest .debs are 0.5
<jcole> but the latest source is 0.8 - http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-editor/
<zerokarmaleft> jcole, so build it from source
<jcole> is there a strange reason for this? my gstreamer libs are all 0.8
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: possibly you need the "unstable" Marillat repo to get the latest libs - not sure: if you are on Hoary you definitely do
<jcole> zerokarmaleft: i would like to know why this one and only gstreamer package is versioned back
<zerokarmaleft> jcole, i don't think gstreamer's and gst-editor's version numbers go up at the same time
<abrotman> when using the warty liveCD . it drops me right to grub .. am i missing something?
<zerokarmaleft> jcole, it's not really part of the core group of gstreamer packages, afaik
<abrotman> are there docs somewhere for the liveCD?
<zerokarmaleft> jcole, hmm nevermind, i'm looking at the other source directories
<jcole> zerokarmaleft: ok, i was gonna say to look at this - http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/
<zerokarmaleft> jcole, which repositories do you have in sources.list?
<jcole> zerokarmaleft: i'm s/warty/hoary
<jcole> zerokarmaleft: i'm the latest
<N00B> which aplication do i need to install to be able to mount a ntfs partition and to access it
<jcole> zerokarmaleft: it's just that debian/ubuntu is severely behind in sid/experimental
<N00B> and how do i know which /dev is when linux in on /dev2
<N00B> ?
<thoreauputic> N00B: type  sudo fdisk -l  in a terminal to see your partitions
<jcole> it doesn't make sense why it's versioned back so far... i don't see any bug reports or any information of why it's this way
<siretart> N00B: did you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=ntfs ?
<N00B> no , but i will now...
<N00B> ok
<N00B> now i know that ntfs is on dev/1
<N00B> how can i use the mount command?
<N00B> do make work?
<siretart> mount <device> <mountpoint> (replace with correct values)
<thoreauputic> N00B: read the wiki link - it tells you what to do and which files to edit
<N00B> ok
<thoreauputic> N00B: you need to edit your /etc/fstab - it's all on the wiki howto
<ACID|net> hmmm,  does making mplayer take a long time
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<ACID|net> as
<ACID|net> as
<ACID|net> i just extracted mplayer, did ./configure, then make, then make install but i dont appear to have a GUI - what did i do wrong??
<siretart> try gmplayer
<gsuveg> mplayer install with intaller ?
<ACID|net> gmplayer doesnt work
<ACID|net> gsuveg:  I downloaded the .bz2 from the site
<siretart> ACID|net: why dont you take a precompiled deb file?
<ACID|net> it didnt work
<siretart> sorry to hear that. for me the debs from christian marillat worked very well
<ACID|net> hmmm
<nykto> so this list of apps on distrowatch is actually just a list of supported apps .. right?
<stan> is the precompiled mplayer deb working for anyone not using a p4? i think it was optimized for p4 and fails on athlons
<keknehv> How do you install a *.deb package that you have downloaded?
<nykto> so where can i get a list of what actually comes preinstalled?
<ACID|net> it keeps giving errors about libpng and libggi2
<housetier> keknehv dpkg -i file.deb
<keknehv> thanks housetier
<housetier> keknehv you should add a sudo in front though :)
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: you probably need the -dev libraries, not the standard ones - but you are doing this the hard way
<ACID|net> i tried to easy way and it didnt work
<ACID|net> kept saying i had the wrong version installed
<ACID|net> but i cant find a later version
<thoreauputic> ACID|net: you used aynaptic/apt with the correct repositories?
<ACID|net> yep
<thoreauputic> *synaptic
<ACID|net> xmms installed ifne
<siretart> ACID|net: what do you get if you do a "debuild -uc -us" in the mplayer source tree?
<ACID|net> siretart: when i configured mplayer i didnt include --enable-gui
<ACID|net> but when i do it gives same error as with synaptic
<oh8gdv> hmh. mplayer eats 30% CPU with fglrx, uh.
<oh8gdv> I think that's quite a lot
<oh8gdv> don't you?
<oh8gdv> (2,8GHz p4, radeon mobility 9000)
<ACID|net> hmmmm
<oh8gdv> I don't think it ate that much with x.org 6.8.1
<AndyR> lo ppl
<gen> lo
<gen> ..
<ACID|net> hmmm food dude
<AndyR> anyone able to help with lame?
<gen> you're lame enough
<AndyR> lol yeah
<ibs> Does anybody use captive ntfs with ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2004-12-28
<RAK2> hi, does anyone know if there is a way to backup the config for all the
<RAK2> packages downloaded and upgraded, etc... so if I want to restore it to a new machine then synaptic will be able to install everything?
<housetier> I think there is a package to help you replicating an installation
<RAK2> housetier: cool, does anyone know the name of it?
<mroth> hmm looks like they just pushed python2.3 to be the default today,
<mroth> 2.4 that is
<pusling> which packages do I need to get my network working and configure network interfaces? (have net-tools, but I cannot bring eth0 up)
<insomny> hi all !
<insomny> I wanted to ask a question about sound and esound under warty...
<insomny> I searched many times about that but no answer...
<insomny> I just would like to know if there's a site explaining esd, and multi sound support ?
<insomny> kind of how to configuring it to have multiple applications playing sounds a the same time, because when I try to use it under xmms, It says to verify the sound card config
<insomny> anyone knows anything about that ?
<insomny> please
<farruinn> insomny: xmms needs to be set to use esd
<insomny> yep but it doesn't work...
<insomny> it works with only alsa
<farruinn> oh
<insomny> ^^
<insomny> it's why im lost ...
<fajmoh> how do I update grub?
<fajmoh> I've only used lilo before
<insomny> everyone has a system playing exclusively under esd and works well but not me...
<insomny> don't know fajmoh...
<fajmoh> where's the configfile and what commando shall i type to write it to MBR
<gsuveg> can i user other wm as fgnome right ?
<insomny> I know I tried xfce4 :)
<farruinn> gsuveg: yup
<insomny> so for me it worked
<douglas> hi
<douglas> when i try to run totem it is shooting me this error
<douglas> libhal.c 2284 : Error sending msg: Service "org.freedesktop.Hal" does not exist
<douglas> ** (totem:17789): WARNING **: Couldn't find themed icon for "panel-screenshot"
<douglas> DEBUG: gstgconf: error parsing pipeline esdsink
<douglas> no element "esdsink"
<douglas> ** (totem:17789): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and osssink doesn't work
<douglas> ** Message: failed to render default audio sink from gconf
<douglas> how to solve this ?
<douglas> im running ubuntu hoary
<crimsun> douglas: use esdsink?
<Yakfisher> Hi. im following ubuntu-geeks guide (on ubuntu forums)to tweaking a new installation. One of the suggested tweaks is to install a CPU specific kernal. I have a duron 1400, so is that the linux -686 or linux-k7 kernal? Will i notice a difference anyway?
<techn9ne> i got the mplayer and mozilla plugin and it loads embedded video but it always stalls at 99%
<techn9ne> i think its waiting for user to hit "play" but theres no controls
<llpamies> I'm using hoary and I have problems with libglade from mono ... ANybody knows what happen ?
<djcobol> hello
<djcobol> anyone got a few minutes to help me out with some problems installing Ubuntu on my desktop PC?
<Ng> djcobol: can certainly try
<djcobol> I get to the the "choose location" screen, and after I select "United States", I get a solid blue screen
<Ng> hmm
<djcobol> I waited about 5 minutes for something to happen after that and nothing did. after that I pressed CTRL+C to try and escape out. I can see an error message flash for a second that says something about framebuffer and a module not found before it goes to a solid blue screen again
<insomny> does anyone know how to make sounds play in the same time ? for example : gaim and xmms and system sound at the same time
<djcobol> I tried to boot using "linux framebuffer=false" after that and nothing changed
<Ng> djcobol: weird, I've not come across that. perhaps you could post to the mailing list about it, or file a bug? so the developers can help track it down
<insomny> Ng : no idea about my question ?
<djcobol> "trying to enable framebuffer" and "FATAL: Module HID not found" are the 2 errors I can see
<Ng> insomny: I'm not sure because my sound card doesn't have that problem. Possibly you need to run esd, but I'm not sure if that's right for Ubuntu
<djcobol> am I doing something wrong with the special startup command? I told it not to use the frame buffer, but it looks like its still trying to find/start it
<Ng> djcobol: I wouldn't have thought either of those is particularly fatal. what graphics card do you have?
<djcobol> ATi Radeon 9600 Pro
<insomny> Ng : It's what everyone says but I don't know how to control or configure esd...
<Ng> insomny: in the preferences menu pull up the Sound preferences
<Ng> then tick "Enable sound server startup"
<insomny> and that's all ?
<Ng> log out, save your settings, log back in and it should start esd automatically
<insomny> okay
<insomny> I will try
<insomny> thanks for all
<Ng> np, good luck :)
<Yakfisher> does a duron 1400 mean i should use the linux-686 "newer intel/athlonxp) or the linux-k7 kernal?
<Ng> Yakfisher: you can use either really, the duron is a k7 CPU though
<Ng> so that one might be slightly faster, if at all
<Yakfisher> Thanks. if theres not much difference I'd rather leave well alone. Thanks for that
<djcobol> AAAAARGGHHHH!
<Yakfisher> ?
<djcobol> stupid framebuffer error
<djcobol> the live CD works fine, and I could install Ubuntu fine under VMware, but now that I want to install it as the base OS, it acts up on me
<Yakfisher> no luck then :( ?
<djcobol> not yet
<djcobol> the fact that I have a dual monitor setup shouldnt have anything to do with it right?
<kof> hi
<AndyR> my mp3 is greyed out in sound juicer but ive installed lame how do i use it please?
<ACID|net> u installed mad?
<ACID|net> gstreamer-mad
<kof> can i find help with setting up my network?
<techn9ne> sure ill send you my address to send the check too
<techn9ne> jk. what type of network? windows or linux?
<kof> techn9ne: linux I'm trying to share the internet connection
<kof> (send your address, i'll send you the check later ;))
<AndyR> installed mad, still the same
<techn9ne> through a firewall?
<kof> techn9ne: I'm lost in iptables, dhcp, dns, named, ... :-X
<techn9ne> im not very good w/ that stuff but i know a little bit
<techn9ne> explain your setup
<housetier> kof we are here to help :)
<kof> techn9ne: I have 2 NICs: one external, linked to the internet the other to the local network
<pusling> what is the dhcp-client in ubuntu?
<crimsun> dhclient
<kof> I would like that the other computers in my LAN can access the internet
<pusling> crimsun: I can't apt-get install dhclient
<kerframil> pusling: it might be known as "dhcpcd"
<kof> what is driving me mad is that I had already a functional configuration (in ubuntu) Later I needed to reinstall (newbye!!!) and now I can't remember how I did it the first time
<kerframil> the DHCP client daemon ...
<JanC> kof: you need NAT routing
<techn9ne> kof: ok you're you're just setting up a firewall / router for other computers
<kof> JanC: ok...
<techn9ne> why not just use smoothwall?
<kerframil> kof: if you find iptables a bit hairy then you might want to take a look at "firestarter"
<kerframil> kof: I have no idea whether it's in the repo (being new to ubuntu)
<JanC> yes, with firestarter it's very easy
<crimsun> pusling: try dhcp-client or dhcp3-client
<kerframil> http://www.fs-security.com/
<kof> i tryed firestarter but it doesn't work
<kerframil> ah
<techn9ne> kof : try smoothwall
<JanC> you also need dhcpd3 with firestarter
<kof> I tried firestarter and dhcpd3 ...
<JanC> and maybe a caching dns server?
<techn9ne> http://www.smoothwall.org/
<kof> techn9ne: is smoothwall in ubuntu repositories?
<techn9ne> no its a distro
<ACID|net> lol
<techn9ne> firewall distro
<ACID|net> and free
<ACID|net> unlike suse
<techn9ne> yah its linux
<kof> ok I have not enough computers... :
<ACID|net> suse firewall is silly money
<techn9ne> oh you're using the firewall as a desktop too?
<JanC> I think he wants to configure a desktop, something like ICS on Windows
<techn9ne> thats not a super good idea
<crimsun> kof: there's always the 'shorewall' package
<techn9ne> firewalls should just be firewalls
<kof> JanC: Yes! like that...
<kof> like ICS...
<techn9ne> why not just connect them via a hub and put firestarter on them both?
<ACID|net> if i had a spare machine i would run smoothwall but sadly,  i dont
<techn9ne> you can get computers for < $100 in buy/sell
<ACID|net> well i do, but its loud and it would use more power than my router
<JanC> you can get computers for free if you want  ;)
<kof> I used to be happy with mandrake, and there it was easy to share the internet...
<techn9ne> yah sometimes
<techn9ne> need something w/ more than 16k of ram for a firewall
<JanC> kof : what does mandrake use for that?
<kof> shorewall, I suppose
<kof> i'm "apt-get install firestarter" again
<JanC> techn9ne : I even got a P166MMX laptop with 64 MiB RAM for free a year ago  :-p
<ACID|net> techn9ne: how do u find out how much power a pc is using??
<N00B> can someone explain how i have access to one pc with winxp on my network, and i haven't got access to another pc?
<techn9ne> ACID|net : i dunno is your hydro bill too high?
<ACID|net> not overally,  but i dont know what high is :S
<N00B> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: source".
<N00B> ermmm
<elias> any help on mounting an ipod via firewire in ubuntu? I don't see the /dev/sda device...
<jmuro> can someone explain how can i recover /etc/init.d/apache2? , because i delete it
<N00B> good night people
<ACID|net> does linux even have a way to recover deleted files??
<housetier> jmuro you could reinstall the package
<hazza96> jmuro: from your backup
<crimsun> jmuro: apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<JanC> kof: did you edit dhcpd.conf after installing the dhcpd server ?  (is needed!)
<djcobol> SUCCESS!
<djcobol> found the problem
<djcobol> unplugging the joystick = smooth installation
<Shad0> :|
<okplayer02> whats the difference between warty and hoarty
<jmuro> i reinstall the software but the file isnt
<tahorg[dfx] > okplayer02: warty is stable, hoary is not
<okplayer02> oh ok thank u
<ryan> heh
<ryan> ttmkfdir just segfaults right now :/
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: I thought that with fontconfig ttfmkdir was no more required
<crimsun> moin jdub
<jmuro>  can someone pass to me, the file /etc/init.d/apache2???
<jdub> morning
<jdub> jmuro: apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: (sorry I think I misread)
<elias> how do I create the sg devices?
<jdub> elias: modprobe sg
<elias> i did
<ryan> tahorg[dfx] : oh, maybe
<tahorg[dfx] > elias: udev is running ?
<ryan> tahorg[dfx] : i haven't tried to install a font for a long time
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: well so you don't need this anymore
<elias> it is
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: mv blah.ttf ~/.fonts
<Shad0> are wireless extensions working in warty?
<elias> I still have no /dev/sg*
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: and then fc-cache IIRC
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: or, you can use nautilus file->open location
<tahorg[dfx] > fonts://
<jmuro> jdub : dont work
<tahorg[dfx] > and drag'n'drop the font in it
<ryan> tahorg[dfx] : heh, speaking of fonts, gnome-font-viewer does nothing but take up cpu right now too
<elias> can anyone help me create the sg devices? any ideas why they wouldn't show up?
<tahorg[dfx] > ryan: shi^Wthat happens
<elias> when i modprobe sg, no devices are created... what am i doing wrong?
<jmuro> plase someone pass to me, the file /etc/init.d/apache2
<tahorg[dfx] > jmuro: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tahorg[dfx] > jmuro: dpkg -i apache2*.deb
<tahorg[dfx] > your file should come back
<djcobol> anyone have experience dealing with dual monitor setups?
<okplayer02> can anyone give me anypoints i have FC3 and win xp installed
<okplayer02> i wanna put ubuntu also
<tahorg[dfx] > okplayer02: you need a free partition
<okplayer02> yea i have about 19 gb free for ubunut
<okplayer02> so i wanna do the triboot
<jmuro> tahorg[dfx] :( , no dont come back the file
<okplayer02> i know last time i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop the screen was a mess
<okplayer02> im looking at the 64 bit version
<tahorg[dfx] > jmuro: well, cd /tmp; mkdir apache; cd apache; dpkg -x apache2[version] .deb
<tahorg[dfx] > jmuro: you should be able to get the file in the tree
<okplayer02> so has anyone had experience with ubuntu with their AMD 64  laptop
* jonmasters returns
<jonmasters> sladen?
<lukins> anyone know if compiler option march=pentium4 benefits pentium 1,2,3 's?
<jonmasters> No.
<jonmasters> However apparently it doesn't negatively affect them much,
<jonmasters> So feel free to use it, or something :-)
<lukins> that's the way ubuntu is compiler mcpu\486 march=pentium4
<jonmasters> Well it would unlikely benefit anything that wasn't Netburst underneath (P4).
<dsoft> hiya
<jonmasters> lo
<okplayer02> any opinions about amd 64 and ubuntu
<okplayer02> is there much of a difference
<crimsun> difference between ...?
<jonmasters> As to whether to use it or what?
<okplayer02> yes
<jonmasters> I have an AMD64 box which runs stock non-AMD64 Ubuntu.
<okplayer02> well im looking to run the 64 bit version
<illek> I never could get X-server to work under AMD64.  Standar Ubuntu works freat on my AMD64
<jonmasters> I don't need 64bit userland really on that box.
<crimsun> amd64 Ubuntu is well-supported
<okplayer02> oh ok
<okplayer02> well i have laptop
<okplayer02> so thats another issue
<jonmasters> It'll be slightly more interesting in terms of performance if you go for AMD64 - depending upon use.
<lukins> do you really feel any difference in speed?
<okplayer02> ohok
<dsoft> how can i change the refresh of my monitor at ubuntu?
<okplayer02> like one i wanna have my native resolution which is 1280x800
<jonmasters> I think in some cases you would - I don't have figures. Theory is great but practice matters - double the number of registers is fine and dandy but double the memory bandwidth is also necessary.
<dsoft> i can find a "resolution" option at menu, but not "monitor"
<lukins> dsoft, you have to rerun the x setup program, of course, i don't remember the command
<dsoft> :(
<farruinn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<pusling> is there a fancy way to reinstall _all_ installed packages?
<jonmasters> Just do a reconfigure?
<jonmasters> indeed.
<dsoft> farruinn,  that command?
<farruinn> you'll have to do it with sudo
<AndyR> can anyone tell me what i need to rip mp3's in sound juicer please
<farruinn> AndyR: have you read the Restricted Formats wiki page?
<StevenR> how do i force the live cd to use a particular x resolution (800x600)?
<AndyR> no, should i?
<lukins> screen=800x600
<farruinn> AndyR: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<farruinn> that explains it quite well
<StevenR> lukins: ubuntu screen=800x600 at the prompt?
<lukins> yup
<dsoft> whats the bus port of agp?
<farruinn> dsoft: the defaults are usually good
<dsoft> (at config it ask me that)
<dsoft> oki
<farruinn> you can use lspci to find out though
<StevenR> lukins: thanks :)
<keenan> how can i install ubuntu on a machine with an old cd-rom drive that doesn't support booting from the cd-rom?
<farruinn> keenan, the only way I can think of is installing debian woody then upgrading to ubuntu
<farruinn> this isn't on an oldworld mac is it?
<keenan> no, pc
<farruinn> ok
<keenan> would it be that hard to make a boot floppy that just immediately transfers control to the cd?
<lukins> how do you erase cdrws in nautilus?
<lukins> keenan, do a google search for bootfloppy, its a floppy disk that boots the cd
<MobyTurbo> lukins, use cdrecord
<dsoft> uhmm, im planing of play some videogames wich linux, i should make gnome load GLCore or DRI?
<dsoft> hehe, i mean (should i....)
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, if you have an nvidia card, no, if an ati, maybe.
<dsoft> oki, nvidia one
<dsoft> nothing then?
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, use the nvidia binary drivers.
<dsoft> thats the module that OS automaticaly loads?
<dsoft> or i have to do something?
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, you'll need to apt-get nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings.
<flibblesan> keenan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, then run nvidia-glx-config enable
<dsoft> oki doki
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, then restart X
<flibblesan> keenan: seems the only was is to use Debian then upgrade to ubuntu, as farruinn said
<dsoft> oki, noted
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, ICDK, restarting X is control-alt-backspace
<dsoft> yeah, i thought that :)
<flibblesan> i guess nvidia is a lot easier to get working than ATI?
<dsoft> uhmm, gnome loads alllllll graph modules by default
<flibblesan> i'm proper fed up with my radeon now
<dsoft> glcore, dri,..... etc
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, GNOME doesn't load any of that, that job is done by the X Window System.
<techn9ne> flibbesan : yes . ati drivers suck
<dsoft> well, oki :P
<techn9ne> dsoft : nvidia has much better linux support
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, nvidia-glx-config takes care of fixing your configuration file.
<dsoft> eh, the default resolution for 1280x????   is?  960?
<dsoft> or 1024?
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, that depends on your monitor, not your graphics card.
<dsoft> yeah, i know (im configuring my x-window)
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, use your monitor manual to find out, and possibly put in the proper horizontal and vertical scan rates by hand.
<MobyTurbo> dsoft, otherwise you may damage your monitor.
<dsoft> well, i lost my monitor manual like 3 years ago xDDD
<hazza96> look it up, you can find anything with Google
<dsoft> well, i know that my monitor can handle 1280x1024 and 1280x980, but config only gets me to select 85Hz at x980
<jonmasters> night.
<jonmasters> [gone] 
<dsoft> night jon
<dsoft> well, i have found the char of my monitor
<MobyTurbo> my monitor can't do 85hz at it's highest resolution either. that's normal.
<AndyR> ubuntu is by far the best dist ive ever had on this laptop
<dsoft> ubuntu runs well wireless cards?
<MobyTurbo> AndyR, I've noticed it runs a lot more ACPI stuff than the norm, does that stuff work well?
* AndyR is using wireless here
<dsoft> cool
<AndyR> i have a netgear ma401
<dsoft> restarting wich my brand new nvidia settings.. :P
<ollie> hi all, I've installed hoary and have a Sound Blaster Audigy, which is recognized by System > Device Manager, but when I try to open Volumne Control I get told there are "no volume control elements and/or devices found"
<ollie> I also don't have a "/dev/dsp" -- anyone have any tips on how to go about getting sound?
<dsoft> re
<dsoft> that working fine
* AndyR now has a fully working sound juicer
<dsoft> anyone knows what is pciehp.ko and shpchp.ko?  i have two errors (operation not permitied) when i boot my system
<farruinn> I think those are non-fatal errors that are safe to ignore
<dsoft> oki doki
<farruinn> that pciehp.ko sounds familiar
<pusling> my system have lost partially the information about which packages are installed (filesystem breakdown) is there any way to learn ubuntu that dpkg is installed?
<dsoft> it says (hotplug try to init...)
<AndyR> i get 2 fatals on bootup from hotplug but it still seems to work
<hazza96> how close is Hoary to being released?
<farruinn> hazza96: April
<hazza96> ok
<dsoft> i know that sound nooby but, Where are the file explorer? omg
<ACID|net> dsoft: well there is the disk option in the computer menu or ls -l command
<dsoft> hehe
<dsoft> i means Fileroller or something like this
<ACID|net> dont think there is one installed as default
<dsoft> i think at kde its named nautillus? maybe
<ACID|net> u can always use firefox - file:///
<dsoft> oki, riding at deep space of synaptic :)
<farruinn> nautilus is in gnome
<ACID|net> where abouts?
<farruinn> just go to Computer> [Home|Desktop|Documents|Disk|etc] 
<dsoft> oh yeah
<dsoft> thx
<ACID|net> thats what i thought
<dsoft> muahahahaaaa, it loads automatcaly my usb2.0 vfat pendrive.......
<dsoft> ggggggg
<dsoft> really nice
<ACID|net> yep yep
<Adrenal> how do i network with windows?
<Adrenal> i mean, i have samba
<Adrenal> but when someone puts my ip in the address bar
<Adrenal> what is the username and passweord?
<Adrenal> *password
<ACID|net> smb://192.168.1.1
<ACID|net> or something
<ACID|net> what u use to login to windows
<Adrenal> u sure?
<ACID|net> or whatever has ntfs permissions to read the share
<ACID|net> yep
<s0cks> Happy bday lilo
<Adrenal> and how do i set what to share?
<ACID|net> u mean a dir to share on your system??
<Adrenal> yeh
<ACID|net> smbclient does it, but u need to find the command
<ACID|net> i cant remember
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> well, now i know where to look
<Adrenal> thanks heaps
<rezza> anyone know if there's an equivalent of lspci for the isa bus?
<dsoft> pls, a bit xplain about Web Authoring System (Nvu)?
<dsoft> what it do?
<rezza> dsoft: it makes webpages
<dsoft> development tool?
<dsoft> or plug-in?
<Adrenal> username and password didn't work
<Adrenal> just kept coming up wanting me to reenter it
<dsoft> hehe, it happened to me first time
<dsoft> i had to reinstall
<dsoft> i just dont remember the correct form for type the account and passw
<Adrenal> hmm, damn
<Adrenal> i can see their stuff
<dsoft> omg, i hope u understand me, my english is bad
<Adrenal> nah, i understand
<dsoft> :)
<Adrenal> i'll have a looksee on the samba page
<Adrenal> thanks
<Adrenal> bye
<dylaw> hi
<Wibbler> lo
<dylaw> how can i force APT to install firefox 1? its keeps on picking 0.9
<farruinn> dylaw, are you using hoary?
<ironwolf> dylaw: unless your running hoary, you can't with apt.. not easily anyhow.
<farruinn> you can get a backport by adding deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe to your sources.list
<dylaw> no am not using hoary
<Ohmer> ubuntu-bp rox with firefox 1.0 and gaim 1.1 :)
<dylaw> farruinn: oh, that will work?
<farruinn> yeah
<amathis> help!
<dylaw> thanks,
<amathis> I am a game dev, and something went wrong... when I messed with fullscreen.. now I cannot get an X server even after reboot.. it says taht there is already a server running on 0
<amathis> and it cannot create one
<dylaw> I just moved to linux, so stil not having a hang of it
<amathis> how can I kill it?
<farruinn> dylaw: do you know how to add that to your apt sources?
<dylaw> farruinn: yeah i think so
<amathis> can someone please help me :??? :(
<dylaw> farruinn: am gona boot to ubuntu now and see how it goes
<farruinn> ah, ok
<dsoft> where is sources.list?
<dsoft> at /etc/ ?
<amathis> //etc/apt
<dsoft> debian have nano?
<farruinn> yeah
<xevil> dsoft: if you install it... yes
<dsoft> by default it has too
<dsoft> :)
<amathis> help :/
<amathis> anyone know?
<amathis> ugh.
<zenwhen> how woudl I make my linux machine offer up its internet connection to another machine by DHCP from eth0?
<dsoft> something like deb http://ubuntu........../ubuntu warty-backports main universe     ? in sources.list?
<farruinn> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<farruinn> for firefox 1.0
<kerframil> amathis: just a guess: look for stale session files in your home dir, and clean out /tmp/.ICE-unix and /tmp/.X11-unix
<dsoft> in adition of the other line of deb ........ warty universe, yeah?
<farruinn> zenwhen: not exactly sure how, but I think it has something to do with "nat"
<farruinn> dsoft: yeah
<dsoft> oki
<dsoft> thx
<kerframil> zenwhen: firstly, you need to make sure iptables is providing a NAT service
<kerframil> zenwhen: secondly, you need to install "dhcp" (a DHCP server) and configure it so that the default router is the IP address of the machine that is offering the NAT service, as well as allocating clients an IP within the same subnet
<diego> is there a way to get gnome-vfs support in xmms?
<dsoft> farruinn,  it says failed (2 times) at synaptic when y reload
<kerframil> zenwhen: actually, I assumed the machine in question would be providing NAT. It's perfectly OK to have DHCP tell the client to use another router to find the Internet too.
<dsoft> at main release an universe release
<farruinn> dsoft: did you add the source in synaptic then?
<dsoft> at file sources
<dsoft> yeah
<dylaw> farruninn: what was the site again?
<dsoft> but reload doesnt work fine, i will check the sources.list
<farruinn> dylaw: deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<dylaw> farruinn: thanks
<farruinn> don't thank me, thank jdong =)
<dsoft> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<dsoft> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<dsoft> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<dsoft> its correct?
<farruinn> yeah
<dsoft> and you dont have an error when reload at synaptic?
<farruinn> well I do, but that's because I'm the ppc architecture
<dsoft> :(
<farruinn> there are only i386 packages there
<farruinn> are you on ppc as well?
<dsoft> i dont have the new releases available at synaptic
<dsoft> nope x86
<dsoft> i thought to restart pc, but, well, im not in windows..... :P
<AndyR> im on 686 here, but i have a ppc g3 too, is ubuntu good on it?
<D0wnXcaST> hey, i  would like to know if tehre is anything for msn messenger on linux?
<dsoft> it works fine in my athXP2.6
<dsoft> gaim
<farruinn> AndyR: I've had good experiences with it
<dsoft> gaim = MSN and too much
<amathis> how do you list what X servers are running?!
<pdkl>   i just upgraded to hoary, and my menus are gone
<AndyR> it is currently running yellowdog 3.0.1
<pdkl> any ideas on how to get them back?
<D0wnXcaST> ok, thanks ill take a look for gaim
<crimsun> pdkl: have you updated hoary just recently (e.g., within the past hour)?
* AndyR is using gaim for yahoo mess
<dsoft> i think i just did fine (adding a program) but menu dont show it, i have to restart x?
<farruinn> dsoft: just log out/log in
<kerframil> dsoft: a properly configured system should use fam in gnome-vfs to take care of it. Try kill -HUP `pidof gnome-panel`
<kerframil> from a console
<kerframil> the panel will reload itself, and that should do the trick
<dsoft> sure ==    sudo kill -HUP 'pidof gnome-panel'  ?
<kerframil> no need for sudo
<kerframil> gnome-panel is running under you account, not root
<dsoft> uhm, my ' are not same as ur
<kerframil> yes, you need to use backticks
<kerframil> or just run pidof gnome-panel separately, observe the PID
<kerframil> and feed that to kill -HUP as an argument
<dsoft> yeah, it worked, (it reset the menus), thx, but maybe i didt do fine the work, (it dont appear)
<kerframil> odd, perhaps the program in question doesn't actually register a menu entry
* dylaw has got firefox V 1.0 now :)
<kerframil> obviously if you log out and in then that will prove it either way
<kerframil> but, giving gnome-panel a heads up should be enough
<dsoft> i cant get the firefox 1.0... xDD
<dsoft> i just did a launcher
<dsoft> but it dont appears
<dylaw> what do you mean it ddnt appear?
<dsoft> well, if a do an  nautilus applications:///Internet it appears
<dsoft> in a console, i mean
<dsoft> but not at menus
<dsoft> i will reset the x windows, lets see
<pdkl> crimsun: yeah, about a hour
<ollie> does anybody here have an Audigy LS sound card?
<lek> Did anyone elses usb mouse stop working in latest hoary
<dsoft> well, tomorrow will see that thing :P
<dsoft> what is the comand to delete a dir in console?
<dsoft> its huge that i cant be root at x-window
<diego> dsoft: you can run nautilus as root...
<dsoft> how?
<diego> i'm on hoary so not sure if it's the same but for me it's under Applications, System Tools
<dsoft> u mean, run as different user?
<diego> dsoft: that'd work but i have a "File Manager - Super User Mode"
<dsoft> i dont have that chance
<diego> oh sorry that's konqueror, i'm special
<dsoft> and run as different user dont works
<diego> doubtful
<dsoft> not special, only at kde
<dsoft> :P
<dsoft> but thx :)
<dsoft> what is the command for delete a dir at console?
<diego> why would run as a different user not work?
<dsoft> it dont change me to root
<kerframil> dsoft: you mean to delete a dir, including all contents?
<sidney> 'rm -r DIR'
<dsoft> yeah
<kerframil> or rm -rf but please be very careful with that ...
<dsoft> wow, rm? not like deltree or something like that.. xD
<dsoft> oki, rm
<kerframil> and, for the record, it should be possible to enable the root account with: sudo passwd
<kerframil> but using sudo is a good thing
<sidney> rm like ReMove... and -r for Recursive and -f for Force
<diego> dsoft: meh, you could always do `sudo nautilus --nodesktop` if you felt the urge
<lek> I lost functionality of my usb mouse in latest hoary, any idea how to fix?
<dsoft> root account for x-window or only console?
<kerframil> dsoft: root account is the root account, there is no other
<diego> lek: did you see if the module is loaded for it?
<dsoft> thx diego, noted it
<lek> which module would that be
<diego> dsoft: np
<dsoft> kerframil,  i mean, u can be root at console
<dsoft> but not at x-window at all
<diego> lek: i use psmouse i think
<lek> for usb?
<dsoft> i only had that chance at mandrake
<kerframil> dsoft: you can, if you enable the root account by giving it a password I suspect
<dsoft> wich sudo passwd?
<kerframil> dsoft: but running X as root isn't a brilliant idea anyway, I think the ubuntu approach is quite a good one
<kerframil> dsoft: I think so
<sidney> what do i need to change to upgrade to hoary?
<diego> dsoft: kerframil is saying that if you enable the root account, you can then be root. i think there may be a gdm option that disables the root account from logging in, but then again maybe i'm thinking of kdm...meh!
<lek> diego, are you talking about in blacklist/hotplug?
<diego> sidney: there's a guide on the forums
<Mike_> what a random name
<dsoft> :)
<dsoft> done
<dsoft> thx all :)
<diego> lek: i'm talking `lsmod | grep mouse`...i guess that'd be hotplug
<lek> has psmouse and mousedev
<diego> lek: what about `lsusb`, is your mouse listed there?
<lek> lsusb isn't doing anything, just stalls
<diego> lek: hehe, that's interesting...now form a revised question with that information and ask someone more knowledgeable than me :D
<dsoft> uhmm, azureus seem be as slow as windows
<zenwhen> I have a two ubuntu machines hooked together wit working ethernet cards.
<zenwhen> how can I ssh into one from another?
<diego> zenwhen: can you ping from one to the other? do you have an ssh server installed?
<dsoft> night all
<zenwhen> my first issue
<zenwhen> is ... finding out where the other one is?
<zenwhen> I mean... how do I fond out the other machines local ip?
<zenwhen> find(*
<diego> well, they're right by each other....run ifconfig on each
<zenwhen> it doesnt list an ip
<diego> so you need to set that up, first off
<diego> my knowledge ends here.
<farruinn> zenwhen: are they connected by a hub or something?
<farruinn> or just a cable from one to the next?
* diego wonders who uses hubs nowadays
<farruinn> or router, whatever it would be called
* farruinn doesn't know a whole helluva lot about networking
<zenwhen> farruinn,
<zenwhen> crossover cable
<farruinn> so one is running a dhcp server?
<diego> hmm...on windows, for a crossover network i believe it's 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2, assigned arbitrarily. don't know if that holds true for linux
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> do they have to to be able to ssh
<diego> farruinn: dhcp wouldn't make too much sense for 2 boxes, heh
<farruinn> oh ok, like I said I dont' really know
<farruinn> just shooting in the dark
* diego will stfw
<diego> "If both machines are on the same net,192.168.0.x, and on the same subnet, 255.255.255.0, you should be able to ping eachother."
<diego> "If you have internet access on one computer, this computer is your gateway. the DNS is the DNS you are given by your provider."
<zenwhen> oh well
<kerframil> diego: Windows XP arbitrarily uses 192.168.0.1 if you enable Internet Connection Sharing. It also actives itself as a DHCP server.
<kerframil> just in case that's relevant ...
<diego> kerframil: questionable relevancy but very interesting, thanks
<reformed> deigo: Don't they assign 169.254.0.0/24 addresses?
<djcobol> anyone want to help me mount my windows NTFS drive in Ubuntu?
<diego> reformed: who is "they"?
<diego> djcobol: something along the lines of `modprobe ntfs; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/win` i think
<kerframil> you can also use the umask parameter to determine effective permissions (from Linux's point of view)
<djcobol> trying to edit my fstab config, but I dont know what number HDA device my NTFS drive is
<kerframil> for example, mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 .....
<kerframil> would imply *full* permissions for all file and directories (777 in fact)
<reformed> "on windows, for a crossover network i believe it's 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2" - autoconfiguration address...
<kerframil> as it's the permissions *not* to mask, rather than the permissions that should be set
<kerframil> djcobol: fdisk should tell you that
<kerframil> NTFS partitions have their own type
* diego shrugs
<diego> woah...i just got an idea....using lufs and gnome-vfs, i could make gnome-vfs's mountable to the local filesystem...
<djcobol> ok, now I'm gettin pissed at this stupid dual monitor setup
<pepsi> how could you get pissed about that?
* pepsi doesnt understand
<djcobol> by it not doing what I want it to do
<SirFunk> hey.. do things in the bugzilla get looked at the order they come in or like.. whatever someone finds interesting :-P
<usual> python2.4-pyorbit = the broken
<billytwowilly> usual, I get that too.
* billytwowilly bets it'll be fixed by tommorrow.
<usual> billytwowilly, well, I could just install with the overwrite, but I don't know if it's ok
<billytwowilly> usual, I'd just wait.
<usual> :)
<billytwowilly> usual, Stuff like that seems to get fixed in 24 hours.
<billytwowilly> Unless it's in universe, or multiverse
<usual> ya, they are on top of things
<gpled> i setup ubuntu on a computer at my house. tested mozilla out on my dsl.  to the computer to my friends house.  could ping, but now browse.
<gpled> took the computer ...
<gpled> any idea what was causing that?
<diego> proxy?
<gpled> could resolve names with dig too.
<gpled> i have no proxy
<snerfu> does he have one?
<gpled> i thought it was qwest, but loaded up knoppex. and it worked.
<pdkl> now i only have windows xp to play eq2
<pdkl> :D
<diego> did i miss something?
<gpled> he does not have a proxy.
<gpled> it was like a gateway is stuck or something.
<gpled> but i could traceroute far.
<gpled> never seen a problem like that before.
<gangalino> what's a good html editor for warty?
<billytwowilly> quanta roxors
<diego> vim
<punkrockguy318> gedit is nice, but vim all the way
<gangalino> nothing like the mozilla composer?
<gpled> well, i like vi
<AndyFitz> anjuta, screem
<punkrockguy318> peacock-2?
<AndyFitz> nvu is a wysiwyg editor but its not in warty
<AndyFitz> its based off composer
<gangalino> ok, thanks
<gpled> but thats just cause i like php
<dani-ubuntu> hi there...
<gpled> dani-ubuntu: wazzz up
<dani-ubuntu> I'm trying to get a Plone account at ubuntu website and I get an error message
<dani-ubuntu> let me paste it:
<dani-ubuntu> This site encountered an error trying to fulfill your request.             The errors were:                 Error Type                                           timeout
<dani-ubuntu>                  Error Value                                       timed out
<gpled> ok, but whats plone again?
<dani-ubuntu> I mean, an account to use the wiki
<dani-ubuntu> (plone is the engine that makes ubuntu website work)
<gpled> like phpnuke?
<dani-ubuntu> That happens when I fill the form at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/join_form
<AndyFitz> anyone here unfortunately have access to a copy of internet explorer ?
<dani-ubuntu> AndyFitz: I might have, but would have to reboot
<diego> AndyFitz: eww, why? i much prefer elinks
<gpled> diego: lol
<gpled> AndyFitz: think the kids old machine still might have it on it.
<AndyFitz> dani-ubuntu: just pmed you, when you next reboot into windows could you e-mail me or catch me here
<diego> -
<unperson> Anyone else having issues with the Marillat mplayer packages on Warty?
<deceptive_uk> hi all
<unperson> hi
<deceptive_uk> hi unperson, how are ya?
<farruinn> I love going to www.gnome-look.org and seeing so much ubuntu stuff! =)
<AndyFitz> farruinn  :) I just uploaded two ubuntu items ;)
<farruinn> AndyFitz: what did you upload?
<farruinn> the etiquette splash and gdm theme?
<AndyFitz> yeah
<pepsi> whorey
<DeviantDog> hi all
<DeviantDog> how is warty at autodectecting sata?
<DeviantDog> detecting...
<AndyFitz> whorey ? as in hoary ?
<unperson> deceptive_uk, Sorry, distracted by all these silly windows.  :-)
<AndyFitz> or whorey as in promiscuous and mischievous ?
<deceptive_uk> ubperson : thats ok ;)
<deceptive_uk> everyone feel sorry for me... my mobo and processor on my desktop are out of service so no ubuntu for a while :'(
<DeviantDog> that would suck?
<deceptive_uk> DeviantDog : it does :( i could install warty or hoary on this notebook, but im not sure my WNIC would work
<unperson> Ack, that sounds unpleasent.
<unperson> So I take it noone else is using warty and having mplayer package issues?
<spikeb> deceptive_uk: okay, i feel sorry
<DeviantDog> anyone have experience with Warty and SATA?
<deceptive_uk> Would anyone know if Warty or Hoary work with linksys WNIC's, the livecd didnt:(
<cef> there are a number of different chipsets in those linksys wnic's, so it's hard to say
<deceptive_uk> well ive looked but theres absolutely no model number...silly i know! lol
<unperson> deceptive_uk, All I can say is it works fine with my Dell TrueMobile.  Not sure the chipset exactly, but it uses the orinoco driver.
<deceptive_uk> ah ok, thanks
<DeviantDog> anyone have experience with Warty and SATA?
<deceptive_uk> is the livecd much different in modules etc.. from Warty?
<bratsche> I use SATA, and it just worked.
<DeviantDog> hmmm do you know what chipset?
<bratsche> I forget.  I have MSI K8T-Neo mobo, and it has two SATA chipsets I think: one VIA and one Promise.
<bratsche> I think I'm using the VIA one.
<bratsche> But I'm not sure.
<DeviantDog> hmm I'll have to try it then if its with the via chipset.
<bratsche> What chipset do you use?
<DeviantDog> via
<occy> anyone here know who did the beep media player skin that comes default with Ubuntu?
<TheHappy> ge
<makaveli> hello
<spikeb> hi
<makaveli> i need some help on the install
<makaveli> i keep getting a failed to create a file system error whenver i try to partition
<makaveli> it also says the ReiserFS file system creation in partition #2 of IDE2 master (hdc) failed
<makaveli> i don't know what to do and i can't get into windows because i wiped out the gentoo install
<makaveli> and then tried to install ubuntu on the free space and i keep getting that error
<makaveli> does ne body know how to fix this???
<TheHappy> already try with ext3?
<makaveli> yep
<makaveli> none of it works
<TheHappy> and shure your harddisk has no errors?
<TheHappy> do you have another linux on your disk?
<snerfu> Have you tried letting it auto partition?
<TheHappy> snerfu> that only works when you let him kill your entire harddisk
<snerfu> Oh, missed where he had windows on there
<stuNNed> holy cr*p i think unstable is upgrading the whole system today with updates :D
<adoyretsamon> nice
<errr> what file would I want to d/l for ubuntu. the testing version or the unstable version?
<makaveli> no i don't have ne other linux on
<makaveli> i wiped the old linux out
<makaveli> i had gentoo couldn't get it to work right so i gave up on it
<lil_anthony> whats the correct way to launch vncserver on ubuntu ? i try vncserver -geometry 800x600 :1 but the service never appears to run. if thats correct how can i ensure its running cause when i type pgrep -l vncserver it shows nothing.
<huttan> anyone experienced that ubuntu runs slow when you compile your own kernel and use smt ?
<phlaegel> anybody else running hoary notice focus problems with the panel? about to file a bug, and just want to make sure I'm not the only one seeing it :-)
<|icu|> i find that the panel quits on my occasionally
<stuNNed> hmm dist-upgrade brokeon pyorbit 2.4
<paulproteus> lil_anthony: Look for Xvnc not vncserver
<OddAbe19> hmmm... synaptic is broken in hoary
<lil_anthony> ok thanks
<khadyoung> If anyone is thinking of trying Fedora or Mandrake, all I can say is... I HATE RPM-BASED DISTROS...
<khadyoung> How does one go about "downgrading" from the backports to the older versions of programs?
<khadyoung> I was going to remove the backports repo and remove programs and then reinstall without the backports repo enabled. Will that work?
<ctd> yeap
<housetier> it should :)
<khadyoung> ctd, Thanks. I'll try it
<khadyoung> Although, Synaptic seems to have frozen
<khadyoung> That sucks
<khadyoung> I am trying to figure out why my font settings are locked. Anyone else experiencing this?
<khadyoung> I want to change the dpi but I am not allowed.
<khadyoung> As a newbie, I am wondering where the GConf editor file actually resides. If it's multiple files, then I am looking specifically for /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi
<lil_anthony> hey paul can i pm you i'm still having problems
<paulproteus> lil_anthony: What are you having rouble with?
<paulproteus> I'd rather talk in here, since that way others can correct me, or I can leave if I need to.
<lil_anthony> thats not a problem
<lil_anthony> just getting the following probs
<lil_anthony> bigtony@bubbaslinuxbox:~ $ Xvnc
<lil_anthony> Xvnc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lil_anthony> i guess its wanting me to install those packages?
<OddAbe19> hmmm... is synaptic broken in hoary
<paulproteus> lil_anthony: Warty or Hoary?
<lil_anthony> warty
* paulproteus does 'apt-get install vncserver'
<lil_anthony> i have done that as well
<paulproteus> lil_anthony: Hmm.  I simply don't get that problem.
<ind171> Iget this error : perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ind171> every time use apt-get
<paulproteus> Have you added any other repositories other than the official ones?
<lil_anthony> you mind typing specifically what you type?
<ind171> google isn't helping alot
<ind171> so -  any help ?
<lil_anthony> i have universe added thats all
<paulproteus> lil_anthony: Try doing:
<paulproteus> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<lil_anthony> ok
<lil_anthony> 0's on all
<lil_anthony> aka its installed
<OddAbe19> hmmm... is synaptic broken in hoary
<paulproteus> lil_anthony: Try typing:
<paulproteus> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 Xvnc
<paulproteus> in a shell.  Does that work?
<lil_anthony> 5 or 2?
<lil_anthony> same error as before
<paulproteus> do ls /usr/lib/libstdc++* , then.
<lil_anthony> hmm maybe i typed it wrong
<lil_anthony> let me try again
<paulproteus> Where did you get Xvnc from?
<lil_anthony> honestly i'm not sure i figured it was part of vncserver
<paulproteus> Okay.  Normally, it is; but it looks to me like you have an Xvnc from somewhere else.
<paulproteus> So, let's use the program called 'which'.
<lil_anthony> alright
<paulproteus> It'll tell you the full path to the command you give it.
<paulproteus> Use it like this:
<paulproteus> which Xvnc
<lil_anthony> in the bin
<lil_anthony> usr/local/bin
<paulproteus> Having it in /usr/local/bin strikes me as wrong.
<paulproteus> Ubuntu's packaged Xvnc comes in /usr/bin.
<paulproteus> Did you try to install a VNC server from somewhere else, by any chance?
<paulproteus> Either way, we'll have to get rid of this dysfunctional one before we can continue.
<lil_anthony> can you help me in doing so?
<lil_anthony> i know a little about linux but not alot
<paulproteus> Sure, that's fine.
<lil_anthony> thanks
<paulproteus> First of all, did you try to install VNC from somewhere else?
<lil_anthony> i believe so
<paulproteus> That would explain this; and also, it will help us fix it.
<lil_anthony> i tried tightvnc i think
<lil_anthony> and realvnc
<lil_anthony> from their websites
<lil_anthony> i know tightvnc for sure
<paulproteus> Okay.
<paulproteus> Do:
<paulproteus> cd /usr/local
<paulproteus> Now I'll have you run this command:
<paulproteus> find
<paulproteus> That will print every file and directory.
<paulproteus> So it'll be a big list.
<lil_anthony> well ihave all files in a filelist for easy search
<lil_anthony> what are we looking for?
<paulproteus> Anything mentioning "vnc" in the /usr/local tree.
<lil_anthony> ok let me look
<paulproteus> Really, though, the full list of /usr/local files might be more enlightening.
<paulproteus> Can you paste it into #flood ?
<lil_anthony> sure hang on
<kleedrac> Hey guys ... with the new craft (as opposed to freecraft which got shut down) is there any way to import the Warcraft II stuff still?
<foursti> anyone know how the FGLRX dev is going?
<foursti> for x300 and all
<foursti> i soo wish my 9700 pro would work
<AndyFitz> foursti: it should work, just not under xorg
<foursti> it thinks my 9700 pro is a 9600 generic and gives me the crappiest preformance
<AndyFitz> in my experience the ubuntu deb for fglrx-driver requires the removal of xorg and install of xfree.   :-/
<AndyFitz> sometimes binaries just suck
<foursti> doesnt matter
<foursti> i stil wont work properly
<foursti> on my card
<GotD0t> AndyFitz: ATI Accleration isn't compatible with xorg.... works fine in xfree
<GotD0t> AndyFitz: but i believe daniels is working on fixing that
<cottonginntonix> hello everyone
<GotD0t> hi
<foursti> well it doesnt work fine for me
<foursti> ..
<GotD0t> what happens
<foursti> it thinks my 9700 pro is a 9600 generic
<cottonginntonix> im a "girl" when it comes to linux and i usually have people do stuff for me beut im tryint o learn my self and im having a hard time configuring this java for my browser....
<foursti> and give me worse preformace than on any other linux distro
<GotD0t> foursti: then fix it ;-)
<foursti> lol i dont know how
<GotD0t> foursti: tell xfree what your card is, instead of asking it to guess
<cottonginntonix> im so confused i need help.
<foursti> oh ive tried that many..many..many times
<foursti> closest i got was it said i was using a: "Radeon 9600 pro"
<GotD0t> foursti: the 9700 is the same as the 9600 except that it has a few more pipes opened and the 9600 is clocked down
<cottonginntonix> ok guess no one is available to help .....
<GotD0t> cottonginntonix: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<cottonginntonix> well i didnt know if people were busy jeeze...cant someone be polite? heh
<foursti> GotD0t, well considering on suse i was able to get at least 8000 fps on glxgears (yea i know its nto a benchm) and on ubuntu i got 1500 im sure its not working right
<GotD0t> foursti: use your suse xfree config file ;-)
<cottonginntonix> i told you what the problem is, i installed java and i cant get it configured correctly
<foursti> tried
<GotD0t> cottonginntonix: what browser
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: Wait a moment.
<cottonginntonix> mozilla-foxfire
<paulproteus> How did you install Java?
<cottonginntonix> *shrug* by typing in all this stuff in root to go to my /usr/java folder
<cottonginntonix> that a friend told me to do.
<kleedrac> Hey guys ... with the new craft (as opposed to freecraft which got shut down) is there any way to import the Warcraft II stuff still?
<paulproteus> I suggest using Method 1 on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java , cottonginntonix.
<cottonginntonix> this is where i went to:http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.jsp
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: The advantage of this method is that it's known to do the integration properly with Ubuntu.
<paulproteus> There are other ways, but then you must configure things yourself manually.  That's why I recommend the Wiki page above.
<cottonginntonix> awesome thank you ill take a look at that before i ask anymore stupid questions :)
<kleedrac> I agree with paulproteus ... it only details the JRE not the JDK but it still works better including firefox plugin
<cottonginntonix> btw, when i download programs and have to "instal" them, do i always have to do all this coding stuff in the terminal?
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: No.  You should be able to do most installing through Synaptic.
<kleedrac> You can run synaptic from System -> System Preferences for a gui version of apt-get
<cottonginntonix> where is this synaptic at?
<kleedrac> System -> System Preferences -> Synaptic Package Manger
<kleedrac> Manager*
<kleedrac> So no one but me wants to get craft running?
<cottonginntonix> i got an error when i ran it
<cottonginntonix> Type 'non-free' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<cottonginntonix> wtf does that mean! LOL
<kleedrac> cottonginntonix: You got an error running synaptic?  Does it still run?
<cottonginntonix> ya after i press all the windows to go away
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: It appears that you (or someone who helped you) changed your sources.list file without checking that he didn't break it.
<kleedrac> Wow ... that's crazy ... I think you'll have to manually edit that 'non-free' out of your sources.list file
<paulproteus> Could you paste in the first three lines into the channel?
<sime> Why does hotplug need to be install so network interfaces work ?
<cottonginntonix> man im too confused
<cottonginntonix> i dont think im smart enough to handle all this :(
<nasty> hi , is there a list of the ubuntu repository available?
<kleedrac> nasty: Should be on the wiki not?
<nasty> ok thx
<kleedrac> np
<cottonginntonix> *sigh* im going to go back to crying now.
<cottonginntonix> thank you anyways...
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: If you'd like me to help you, by all means come back.
<cottonginntonix> well i just know u all will get annoyed by my ignorance
<paulproteus> Give me a shot? :)
<cottonginntonix> this has just been installed no one has fucked with settings that i know of, unless my moms bf did when he installed
<cottonginntonix> well first i would like to get java to work on here for the love of god
<paulproteus> Okay.  Unfortunately, someone (I don't know who, and it doesn't really matter who) seems to have broken the file called "sources.list" that controls where you download software from.
<paulproteus> You can automatically get software through the program Synaptic, but it must be configured correctly.  By default, it is, so it's not clear why it's broken.  But it is, so let's fix it first.
<paulproteus> Then we can get Java on in a very straightforward way.
<cottonginntonix> awesome. im ready
<paulproteus> The sources.list file is stored in /etc/apt/sources.list .
<cottonginntonix> ok im there
<paulproteus> Could you paste the first three lines of the file into this chat?
<paulproteus> You can copy using Ctrl-Shift-C in the terminal.
<cottonginntonix> deb-src http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main
<cottonginntonix>  non-free contrib
<cottonginntonix> deb-src http://mirrors.xmission.com/debian/ unstable main
<paulproteus> Yikes.  Who set this up for you?  This is a very odd setup.
<paulproteus> I could talk more about it, since I do understand it, but it's very weird.
<cottonginntonix> my moms stupid boyfriend who is IT at her office and knows nothing!
<nasty> so, it looks as if someone wants to install lbreakout2...
<paulproteus> Okay.  I think the best thing to do is to:
<cottonginntonix> *listening*
<paulproteus> 1. Move his file out of the way.
<cottonginntonix> errr or *reading* hehe
<paulproteus> 2. Put a normal sources.list file here instead.
<paulproteus> You can move his file using the "mv" command.
<paulproteus> I suggest doing:
<paulproteus> mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.that_guy
<paulproteus> That'll move his out of the way.
<cottonginntonix> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins # mv /etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/sources.list.that_guy
<cottonginntonix> mv: missing file argument
<cottonginntonix> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<cottonginntonix> root@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins #
<cottonginntonix> oops
<cottonginntonix> i forgot i was still in the thing for mozilla hehehe
<paulproteus> You missed the space.
<nasty> could ## be placed before the debain pool lines ?
<paulproteus> nasty: Perhaps, but who knows what follows?  Best to restore sanity, I feel.
<nasty> ;)
<paulproteus> The ' ' is important - it separates the old and new filenames.
<cottonginntonix> root@ubuntu:/home/deidre # mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.that_guy
<cottonginntonix> root@ubuntu:/home/deidre #
<cottonginntonix> did i do it correctly this time or no?
<paulproteus> Yup.  No messages mean success.
<cottonginntonix> yay lol
<paulproteus> (Psst, I run Ubuntu on powerpc. Can anyone paste a stock sources.list into http://rzlab.ucr.edu/paste/ ?)
<paulproteus> (A sources.list for i386, that is, rather than powerpc.)
<nasty> yes
<paulproteus> Great, thank you nasty :) .
<cottonginntonix> yes thank u nasty hehe (love the name hehe)
<paulproteus> When you've put it in the pastebot, tell it to paste the URL into #flood.
<nasty> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<nasty> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<nasty> oh
<nasty> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<nasty> whoops
<paulproteus> nasty: Actually, never mind; I think I've got it.
<nasty> hehe
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: I've put a normal sources.list file here:
<paulproteus> http://channels.debian.net/paste/106
<cottonginntonix> ok go to the link obviously?
<paulproteus> Right.
<paulproteus> You'll find there some text with a grey background.
<paulproteus> You need to run:
<paulproteus> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<paulproteus> And paste those contents into the nano.
<cottonginntonix> how do i "run" that?
<acecase> hello
<nasty> hi acecase
<cottonginntonix> hihi
<paulproteus> In a terminal, just type it in.
<paulproteus> It's important that you run it as root because you'll be writing to a system file.
<acecase> if i remove Xf86 or whatever x server Im running, with apt-get take care of getting rid of everything that depends on it?
<acecase> will apt-get*
<acecase> :)
<cottonginntonix> ok so i typed taht in
<cottonginntonix> now what do i do? lOL sorry... :/
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: No worries.
<paulproteus> Are you in an editor now?
<cottonginntonix> um...i dunno all i did was type that nano -w thing in root
<paulproteus> You can tell you're in the nano editor because there's help on the bottom (things like "^X to exit" are printed there) and as you press enter, you move down on the screen.
<cottonginntonix> GNU nano 1.2.3
<cottonginntonix> yes i think i am good then
<nasty> shucks...  web doesnt work no more...
<paulproteus> Okay, good.
<paulproteus> Now do you have that web page open still, cottonginntonix?
<cottonginntonix> yes
<paulproteus> Select the part with a grey background, and do Edit->Copy in Firefox.
<cottonginntonix> my name is Deidre u can just say D or something if u dont wanna type my alias lol
<paulproteus> Now go to the terminal program, and do Edit->Paste.
<nasty> oh, now it does!?!!!
<cottonginntonix> ok did that.
<paulproteus> Okay.  So the nano editor now has those lines in it?
<paulproteus> If so, press Control-w to "Write" the file.
<paulproteus> Then do Control-X to eXit.
<ironwolf> is there a problem with python2.4-pyorbit in hoary?
<paulproteus> Then you should be back at a shell again, rather than still in that editor, Deidre.
<cottonginntonix> ok i pressed control-w
<cottonginntonix> it didnt seem like it did anything
<paulproteus> The line at the bottom may have asked you for a filename.
<paulproteus> If it does, you should accept /etc/apt/sources.list (which should be there) by pressing enter.
<paulproteus> Do you see what I'm talking about?
<Agrajag> um
<cottonginntonix> should i do control-x now?
<Agrajag> it's crtl-o to write the file
<Agrajag> not ctrl-w
<paulproteus> Agrajag: Yikes!  Thanks.
<cottonginntonix> lol maybe thats why then haha
<cottonginntonix> ill do it over
<paulproteus> You can do Control-O now to writeOut.
<paulproteus> (Thanks, Agrajag.  It would have asked about saving on ^X, but thanks.)
<cottonginntonix> ok do i need to write any filename
<cottonginntonix> its fine with /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<paulproteus> The filename there should be /etc/apt/sources.list .
<cottonginntonix> ok!
<paulproteus> If that's what's there, accept it by pressing enter.
<cottonginntonix> now what? lol
<cottonginntonix> ok i did enter
<paulproteus> Are you out of Nano now?
<cottonginntonix> ya and the new sources.list is in the apt folder
<paulproteus> Okay, great.
<acecase> lmbo, i just pulled a splinter cell with my little boy's bb gun around the house lookin for a mouse. bet i looked funny :)
<paulproteus> And you still have sources.list.that_guy, right?
<cottonginntonix> yes lol@That_guy
<paulproteus> acecase: "laughing my brother off"?
<paulproteus> D, I don't know his name. :)
<acecase> butt
<acecase> :)
<cottonginntonix> RICKY THE IDIOT IS HIS NAME haha
<acecase> or balls whichever you prefer :)
<cottonginntonix> awww lil jingle balls!!! balls r soo cute haha
<acecase> lol
<paulproteus> Okay, D, so now go back to Synaptic.
<cottonginntonix> k
<paulproteus> Run it, and tell me it gives you no errors.  Hopefully it won't.
<acecase> did i miss someone answering me. if so, sorry :)
<cottonginntonix> grrrrrrrrrrr
<cottonginntonix> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cottonginntonix> no errors but i got that odd little message
<nasty> is google down?
<paulproteus> That's not necessarily bad.  Press the "Reload" button.
<nasty> argh! im down :(
<acecase> google is up here
<cottonginntonix> ok
<cottonginntonix> almost done downloading
<cottonginntonix> done
<acecase> google ip is 216.239.39.99 if you wanna ping it and see if it's dns
<cottonginntonix> before u say anything, let me go potty. BRB
<paulproteus> This is allowing your system to learn what packages are available in the Ubuntu repository.
<paulproteus> Sure, talk to you in a sec.
<acecase> ubu is pretty cool but I'm not sure I'm young enough to switch distros :) too much to learn
<paulproteus> acecase: If you've used Debian, you'll find Ubuntu a breeze.
<cottonginntonix> ok im back
<cottonginntonix> im 20 i hope thats young enough to learn haha cuz im a moron :)
<acecase> paulproteus im comeing from gentoo
<paulproteus> You're doing fine, D.
<cottonginntonix> ya only cuz i know how to follow directions from a GOOD TEACHER LIKE U! Lol
<paulproteus> acecase: Golly.  If you've managed to learn Gentoo, Ubuntu will be a TOTAL breeze. (-;
<paulproteus> Okay, so next we'll enable Java.
<acecase> paulproteus yeah, i meen linux is linux is linux but I can't seem to get hold of the finer points of apt-get :)
<cottonginntonix> SWEEEEET
<paulproteus> Right now, you're at the standard base-level Ubuntu install, having undone (most of?) the mess that was created earlier.
<cottonginntonix> acecase, we stick w/ paul we will know all! lol
<acecase> :)
<cottonginntonix> Thank you, much appreciated *hug* lol
<paulproteus> You have two choices for Java packages: The most recent ones, or the easiest ones.  The easy ones are Java version 1.4.2, which is fairly recent anyway.
<paulproteus> My policy, cottonginntonix, is that you thank me when it works. :)
<cottonginntonix> lets go for easy
<paulproteus> Good choice. :)
<cottonginntonix> oh belive me ill thank u and more (omg that sounded slutty ( hahah
<acecase> can i butt in just one time and recommend the latest packages for java. they have improved performance emensly
<cottonginntonix> its up to paul, im just the do-er
<cottonginntonix> whatever is easiest for u to explain
<acecase> :) it doesn't matter much :)
<paulproteus> acecase: Good point.  I don't know of any 1.5 debs, though, so I'll stick with "easy" for now.
<cottonginntonix> jeeze i have never been on a channel that everyone was so nice and willing to help, its refreshing to know there are NICE PEOPLE in the world still
<acecase> matters more if you're writing then it does if you're running. the newest SDKs are the big difference
<paulproteus> cottonginntonix: Hopefully, you're at the point now where you can help yourself, since your system is no longer broken in crazy ways.
<paulproteus> So read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java and come back with questions.
<paulproteus> You might find you need to read the SynapticHowto linked from that page.
<paulproteus> You should get fairly well-acquainted with the the Ubuntu Wiki pages: there's a lot of well-written user-contributed documentation there.
<cottonginntonix> ok so ur sending me off on my own to see if i can do it myself and if i cant come back in?
<paulproteus> That's right.
<paulproteus> Feel free to ask any questions, but remember that I'm not going to always be around here. :)
<acecase> OHHHHH LMBO. my wife is going to kill me.
<cottonginntonix> ok that sounds good becuase last time i ran redhat i had people do everything for me i want to learn how to do it MYSELF or at least understand what im doing
<acecase> I just splatterd a mouse in her kitchen floor :)
<cottonginntonix> WHAT ACECASE?! HOW!
<paulproteus> Your mice have THEIR OWN kitchen!?
<acecase> with a bb gun :)
<paulproteus> No wonder you have a problem.
<cottonginntonix> LOL omg! where do u live
<acecase> lol that helps then to reproduce i guess huh :)
<acecase> i don't have mice. i "had" a mouse. or at least i hope
<cottonginntonix> i have cats to remedy that problem :)
<acecase> I live in Ky. if my shooting mice with a bb gun didn't give that away :)
<paulproteus> Heh, acecase :).
<cottonginntonix> OMG i thought u lived in KY! where at? im in southern il home from college
<acecase> Somerset. you go to collage in Ky?
<cottonginntonix> no but im an hour and a half from paducah
<cottonginntonix> i go to college near chicago but from southern illinois
<paulproteus> I go to college at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore.
<acecase> cool. so yer sothern folk too :)
<cottonginntonix> speaking of mouse, i thought we had a dead one in our house or under cuz there was some nasty smell, but it realy was a OLD ASS BAG OF BROCCOLI FROM MY AUNT !!!!
<acecase> suthern folks is good people
<cottonginntonix> indeed acecase :)
<cottonginntonix> awesome Paul, comp sci major i assume? hehehee
<cottonginntonix> I go to Northern Il University for Textiles!!!
<paulproteus> Cognitive science, actually.
<cottonginntonix> whats that LOL
<acecase> i dropped out of Jr. High :(
<cottonginntonix> LOL and u havnt furthered ur education since ace?!
<paulproteus> How old are you, acecase?
<acecase> 26 and formaly no. haven't been back to school
<cottonginntonix> do u have a job?
<acecase> still can't spell for crap but I write in vb.net, cSharp and some java
<acecase> im disabled . no job
<acecase> lol i opened a can of worms didn't i :)
<cottonginntonix> is that why u quit school?
<GotD0t> wow, the gimp is retarded... it sent a print job of like ten billion blank pages
<acecase> i was fine physicly then. just thought i knew everything :)
<cottonginntonix> i dont understand that prog!
<GotD0t> hehe, no pun intended
<acecase> lmbo
<paulproteus> acecase: There you go with your brother again. ;)
<cottonginntonix> teehee, do u not curse acecase?
<acecase> i can't ditch him man, he's like that :)
<acecase> no, don't mind cursing just don't myself :)
<cottonginntonix> i do like a sailor! i have a bad temper lol
<acecase> :)
<acecase> anyone know if theres a way to install ubu without X, or a fast way to get rid of x and everything that depends on it?
<paulproteus> acecase: During the install, there is an option to do only a basic install.
<TTilus> apt-get purge xfree86 ?
<acecase> paulproteus i missed that :) thanks. TTilus: will that get rid of dependants too?
<cottonginntonix> ok you guys, i will frequent more often, you all seem like genuine folks. Thank you for all your help!!!! <3
<thoreauputic> actually it won't do anything as the syntax is wrong, for a start
<paulproteus> By default, it installs the ubuntu-desktop meta-package, which pulls X and GNOME in.
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: That's right. :)
<acecase> cottonginntonix gz and good luck.
<acecase> I'm using multiverse/hoary so i realize I can't expect everything to be rite
<acecase> another thing i can't seem to find any info on is, wether theres a way to tell apt-get to use source and compile with opts for i586
<ryan> heh
<ryan> i think after hoary stable comes out i'll stick with it until the next major release
<acecase> Ive just been compiling everything myself but thats a waiste of a pretty mature package manager :)
<ryan> i'm tired of following unstable -_-
<paulproteus> acecase: apt-get -b source package_name should work.
<ryan> at least on my main desktop
<paulproteus> Set the right environment variable, and gcc will stick to using those.
<acecase> thanks paulproteus. /etc/make.conf?
<paulproteus> No.  Let me rephrase:
<paulproteus> When you run ./configure ; make ; make install , the configure script takes some options from the environment variable.
<paulproteus> One important one in $SHELL, which of course contains the shell in use.
<paulproteus> It takes other information from the environment, too.
<paulproteus> But, acecase, you should know that only in rare cases is i586 packages actually faster than i386 packages.
<paulproteus> Benchmarks of Debian i386 against Gentoo custom usually come out either in dead-heat or with Debian slightly ahead.
<acecase> yeah, only in larger packages
<paulproteus> This is because the bigger the program, the WORSE optimization is for it.
<acecase> oh realy?
<ryan> is devil's pie the app to extend metacity's keybindings and such
<paulproteus> Very math-intensive packages benefit, but today's programs aren't math-intensive: they're space-intensive.
<paulproteus> When you optimize, you increase code size; that decreases cache hits, and so your CPU spends more time waiting for program code to be loaded from disk.
<paulproteus> So, even if the code it was going to run is faster, it takes longer to get to the CPU.
<acecase> hmm thats intresting
<paulproteus> What a drag! ;)
<paulproteus> "Trust me, I've taken an introductory computer systems course at a top-rated University." (-;
<ryan> hehe
<ryan> which uni?
<acecase> and since hd read time is todays bottleneck that makes sense
<TTilus> acecase: correction, "apt-get --purge remove xfree86-common gnome-core" should do the thing
<paulproteus> (There is pretty much nothing serious about the last statement, except that it's true.)
<TTilus> acecase: disclaimer: havent tried  :)
<paulproteus> Johns Hopkins.
<thoreauputic> well, we should write everything in assembler
<acecase> TTilus thanks :)
* thoreauputic runs away laughing
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: Not anymore.
<paulproteus> C compilers write better assembler than you or I could probably muster these days.
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: ah, those were the days ;)
<ryan> thoreauputic: yeah, we need to learn from zsnes :)
<ryan> ;)
<paulproteus> Okay, I'm off to bed.
<paulproteus> But remember, kids:
<paulproteus> * The system is usually better at knowing what's good for it than you are.
<paulproteus> This means, Use Ubuntu packages whenever possible.
<acecase> ohhhhhh! :)
<paulproteus> Cheers!
<TTilus> paulproteus: but what implications should we draw from that, something about the capabilities of C compilers or asm capabilities of us  :)
<acecase> gnight man. thanks
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: hear! hear!
<paulproteus> TTilus: No, a general thing.
<paulproteus> The Debian base is smart.
<acecase> paulproteus isn't that microsoft's motto? "let you're system decide what you want" lol
<paulproteus> Using Debian-packaged Java, or using make-jpkg to build your own Debian package of more recent Java, is much better than mucking around yourself.
<acecase> nah, i get what you're sayin
<TTilus> acecase: you forgot that "and not to tell you nothing" -part
<paulproteus> Same thing with make-kpkg for kernel images - Debian handles symlinks and make modules_install and make dep and all that for you.
<paulproteus> The general rule really is, "Trust those who know more than you when they offer you tools to do mind-numbing work for you."
<paulproteus> Now, good night for real. :)
<TTilus> Good morning for real  :)
<acecase> yeah i love love make-kpkg. thats one of the coolest things ive seen in ubu. it even edits my grub config :)
<acecase> have a good one paulproteus
<thoreauputic> night paulproteus
<acecase> anybody wanna see me get flamed?
<ryan> i like how into gnome development ubuntu is
<acecase> I added a root pass and use su
* acecase hides
* TTilus throws rocks at acecase 
<acecase> :)
<ryan> heh
<acecase> i like the sudo thing there doin i just couldn't get use to it
<ryan> i gave my friend a warty cd
<ryan> and he added a root password and uses su
* TTilus slaps aceas around with a large trout
<ryan> stubborn bastard
<acecase> it get frustrating when you need to do more then a couple commands as root
<ryan> acecase: you could always do sudo sh
<thoreauputic> acecase: sudo -s
<acecase> specialy for people like me that NEVER remember sudo :)
<ryan> or sudo -s
<ryan> heh
<thoreauputic> ryan: :)
<ryan> i actually didn't know about sudo -s until after i had tried sudo sh
<acecase> well i needed a root pass for webmin too though so :)
* ryan needs to rtfm more often
<TTilus> acecase: webmin? graarrrghhh!
<ryan> eek
<ryan> heh
<ryan> time to reboot
<ryan> hopfully opengl still works when i get back :)
<acecase> well my ubu box is a VDR server that sets in the living room so it has no monitor and some things are faster with webmin than ssh
* thoreauputic expectorates disgustedly on webmin
* TTilus breakfast -> work
<thoreauputic> acecase: good luck with your config files :/
<acecase> webmin been known to kill em?
<acecase> heres another thing for you guys to flame me for :)
<acecase> I write scripts for EVERYTHING even small commands that i use once a year
* thoreauputic waits to pounce
<thoreauputic> acecase: why not alias them?
<Mestapheles> anyone had succes using the Radien 9200 with 3D and accel support?
<acecase> if [ $1 == add ]  ; then
<acecase>    (sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults)
<acecase>    (echo "added gdm to startup")
<acecase>       fi
<acecase> if [ $1 == "remove" ]  ; then
<acecase>    (sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove)
<acecase>    (echo "removed gdm from startup")
<acecase>       fi
<acecase> echo done.
<acecase> alias? i hate to admit it but i don't even know what that is
<thoreauputic> acecase: OK that's useful
<acecase> thoreauputic :) thanks but i almost NEVER enable gdm. i wrote the script, did ./gdm-startup remove and have never used it again :)
<thoreauputic> alias is substituting say, sd for ssh -X foo@bar
<acecase> cool :) i didn't know you could do such a thing
<acecase> ima have to look into that, thanks
<thoreauputic> if you type alias you'll see the existing ones
<thoreauputic> acecase: for instance I have alias aterm='aterm +sb -tr -sh 80 -rv'
<thoreauputic> I did that one of course
<thoreauputic> put them in .bashrc or /etc/profile
<acecase> i'm getting way to exited over this :) it's truly usefull to me though. i seriously write scripts for everything and this is better
<thoreauputic> acecase: yes, for some things - scripts are better for bigger stuff
<acecase> yeah if it needs any logic but most of mine don't lol
<thoreauputic> hehe
<acecase> conditional statments etc
<acecase> thanks alot man. thats the best tip ive got in a long time
<thoreauputic> acecase: you could probably still alias those but I doubt it's worth it
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> np
<acecase> is this something that everyone else knew? lol
<thoreauputic> acecase: of course - where have you been *grin*
<acecase> :)
<acecase> my self-learnin is showin ant it :)
<thoreauputic> acecase: I've seen unix gurus from the 70s say " I didn't know you could do that!"
<thoreauputic> acecase: *nix is endless learning
<acecase> yeah linux is HUGE. thats whats great about it. it's like a puzzel that you can feal like you're solving for years
<thoreauputic> acecase: exactly
<acecase> well thanks again for the tip man. and TTilus thank you too. I'm gonna hit the sack guys
* calc has been using linux for 10yr and still learning stuff ;)
<acecase> have a good one
<thoreaup1tic> dialup disconnect :(
<khadyoung> SO.. why is X-Chat better than gaim for IRC?
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: well, it depends: it has more options, for sure, if you need them
<khadyoung> Maybe this isn't the place to ask, but what am I missing using gaim? What options does X-Chat have that I am not getting?
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: if you just want to chat, gaim does the job - if you need configurability, xchat is better, and if you are a total geek you use irssi-text
<thoreauputic> ;)
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: OK, seriously, I used irssi and it just seems like anyone who uses it is just _trying_ to look cool. It is really an awful program.
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: click the help button in xchat for more info, or google for "irc beginners" or "irc introduction" and so on
<khadyoung> Will do.
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: it isn't awful - it is very useful and configurable
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: particularly for ssh and ahen not using X
<thoreauputic> *when
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: It just seems very poorly designed. I guess I'm speaking from a usability standpoint.
<hwm> when I try to run synaptic, I get the following:  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  - how can I fix this?
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: well, it takes some learning: the docs on the irssi site are a good place to start
<hwm> I am running the synaptic command from terminal su -
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Thanks, but I'll probably stick with a graphical client. :)
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: also it is nice to run when you just want to keep an eye on a chan - it doesn't beep at you and it stays out of the way
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Beeping sucks.
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: sure - like everything, each has its uses
<khadyoung> hwm: I hate to ask, but did you try rebooting?
<hwm> it is persistent.  And I am running under VMware anyway
<hwm> Other x-apps run, like firefox, open office.... though some take rather a while to start and some exhibit the same error before eventually starting but synaptic just exits
<khadyoung> hwm: Do you know what happened right before the error began occuring?
<hwm> has always occurred, so far as I can tell... it didn't start happening after I did something, for example
<thoreauputic> hwm: if you started X as a user, it might complain when root tries to use the display
<hwm> so you think I oought to xhost + before su ?
<thoreauputic> hwm: sudo would be a better option I think
<thoreauputic> xhost + is *very* insecure, you know
<khadyoung> hwm: It sounds like a VMWare problem.
<thoreauputic> I doubt it. Sounds like an Xauth thing
<thoreauputic> mit-magic-cookies etc
<hwm> sudo worked, thanks
<hwm> bye
<thoreauputic> :)
<khadyoung> Are you kidding me?
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> you see sudo worked
<thoreauputic> root can't take over the x display like that
<khadyoung> He was trying to run synaptic as a user and wondering why it wasn't working? Or did I miss something?
<poptones> I added a user to my sudoers file and now it doesn't prompt me for a passwd at all when i am that user. any help?
<thoreauputic> o he was running it with su as root
* acecase-autoAway is about to auto-exit. yall have a good'n :D
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Foolish mortal.
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Somehow I missed that part.
<thoreauputic> poptones: your /etc/sudoers is misconfigured
<poptones> but I am lost as to how. i had the original user in there and just copied that entry
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Strange though. I seemt o be able to run Synaptic as su
<poptones> username<tab>ALL=ALL
<poptones> the original username behaves... the new one doesn't ask for passwd at all. very odd
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: hmm - in debian you can't do that, afaik - it's probably a different config: I'm using debian
<khadyoung> poptones:      your_system_usernameALL=(ALL) ALL
<poptones> khadyoung that is what my root account is set at, bt the user was not
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: You're running Debian (sarge? sid?) as opposed to Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: yeah, sarge on this box, woody on my old pentium 200mmx
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Interesting. So you could not open a terminal window and su && synaptic
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: I'm on dialup so I haven't been able to try Ubuntu yet - but it interests me so I lurk here :)
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Have you ordered your CDs from http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<khadyoung> poptones: Did that fix the problem then?
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: um... so long since I tried it - I use cli for apt-get
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: and I'm not in X atm - using irssi in tty1
<khadyoung> thoreauputic: Well, subst any GUI program then. You make it sound like you can't run a GUI from a terminal window as su?...
<poptones> khadyoung no.. here, I just tried this: I su to my original username and do cat /etc/sudoers...
<poptones> I get permission denied...
<poptones> so I do sudo cat /etc/sudoers and it asks for pwd
<thoreauputic> khadyoung: not exactly: you can't run two x servers in the same session is all
<poptones> but if I do it as new username it never asks
<poptones> and the sudoers entries are exactly the same for original and new username
<poptones> both are username ALL=ALL
<khadyoung> poptones:      your_system_usernameALL=(ALL) ALL
<bur[n] er> ALL=NOPASSWD
<bur[n] er> :P
<poptones> do I need to reboot?
<khadyoung> Those parentheses are really there.
<bur[n] er> burner	ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<bur[n] er> i like mine better
<bur[n] er> you don't need to reboot
<bur[n] er> you just need the right line
<clee> so, is it known that python has fucked things up in hoary?
<clee> because my python is all shot to hell here.
<bur[n] er> so fix it ;)
<clee> um
<rvirani> I have ubuntu on my mac but apt-get wont install kde
<bur[n] er> rvirani: add universe to sources.list?
<khadyoung> poptones: You can have a look at mine if you want
<clee> bur[n] er: I'm not really sure how I should fix the fact that half of GNOME depends on python 2.3, but other shit wants 2.4, and there seems to be some sort of a conflict with having both installed
<bur[n] er> make gnome work with python 2.4
<clee> bur[n] er: yeah, let me just do that.
* bur[n] er thought it was obvious ;)
<khadyoung> poptones: Fix it?
<poptones> well I tried making the change suggested but no
<bur[n] er> poptones: try my fix?
<poptones> now neither username asks for pwd lol
<rvirani> how kde on ibook?
<Riddell> rvirani: the kde package is currently broken, use "kde-core" instead
<rvirani> Riddell: I did
<rvirani> failed dependancies
<rvirani> all over the place
<rvirani> How do I add a custom script to startup?
<rvirani> I want my wifi card to be fired before network configuration
<rvirani> Riddell: dude?
<Riddell> rvirani: fired?
<rvirani> sorry
<rvirani> failed dependancies
<rvirani> yeah fired, as in drivers loaded
<Riddell> rvirani: what are the failed dependencies?
<rvirani> its a wlan-ctl card
<rvirani> wlan-ng sorry
<rvirani> it doesnt show in ifconfig if I dont run the script to load the drivers
<Riddell> rvirani: hotplug should load the drivers before network configuration
<rvirani> nope
<rvirani> this wlan card doesnt use stock kernel drivers
<Riddell> rvirani: but you can add a custom script to /etc/init.d and link to it from /etc/rc2.d
<rvirani> k
<rvirani> I will do that
<rvirani> what should I do about KDE
<CdeMills> Hello
<sid77> hi
<CdeMills> I tried the ubuntu from the live CD, burn from warty-release-live-i386.iso
<CdeMills> When it boots on my laptop, all I get is: Boot CD-ROM / Non-emulated / grub stage 1/ error 21
<CdeMills> Is it a known problem ? Since my laptop is under sarge, is there a way to tell lilo to boot from the live CD ?
<Riddell> rvirani: what are the depency errors when you try to install kde-core?  and are you using hoary?
<Riddell> CdeMills: could be a CD burning problem
<CdeMills> Riddell: the main dir of this cd is autorun.inf  bin   copy  disctree  mainmod      minimod   start.exe base         boot  deb   exec      md5sums.txt  programs  start.ini
<CdeMills> Riddell: and /boot has a kernel image and a grub subdir, with stage1_5, stage2, menu.lst, ...
<Riddell> CdeMills: still probably a CD burning problem
<rvirani> Riddell: so I basically cant get kde
<rvirani> Riddell: no using warty
<rvirani> Im on PPC
<Riddell> rvirani: what are the errors it gives?
<rvirani> I follow them all the way down to kde libs4 and kidelibs-bin
<rvirani> should I upgrade to Hoary on my ibook?
<Riddell> rvirani: you could try that.  what are the errors it gives?
<rvirani> what errors?
<rvirani> hoary
<rvirani> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rvirani>   kde-core: Depends: kdebase but it is not going to be installed
<rvirani>             Depends: kdelibs but it is not going to be installed
<rvirani> how do I upgrade to hoary?
<Riddell> rvirani: edit /etc/apt/sources.list  changing warty for hoary  then  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install kde-core
<rvirani> lol
<rvirani> how long will that take
<rvirani> will it break everything?
<crimsun> rvirani: grab the individual Depends listed in `apt-cache show kde'
<rvirani> ?
<Riddell> rvirani: not long, doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would take a long time and break stuff but you don't needs to do that
<crimsun> rvirani: are you already running Hoary with the 'universe' repo enabled?
<rvirani> crimsun: no warty with universe
<rvirani> Riddell: k let me do that
<rvirani> k there it goes
<rvirani> hopefully this does well
<CdeMills> Riddell: tried on another machine. I get a yellow screen with a Ubuntu logo, then it hangs as the progress bar is about 10 %. How could I check the CD ?
<rvirani> well Im off for the night
<rvirani> bye guys
<rvirani> :D
<rvirani> thanx for the help
<Riddell> CdeMills: md5sum
<Delgul_at_work> Zo...laten we maar zeggen dat die upgrade naar Hoary niet pijnloos verliep... en het daarbij laten :-/ Leve mr. Knoppix ;-)
<housetier> h?
<CdeMills> I leave for a few minutes
<ryanmcgregor> hey, just wondering, has anyone had any trouble installing the security update for the kernel is ubuntu warty?
<ryanmcgregor> *in ubuntu warty?
<|QuaD|> what kind of trouble
<ryanmcgregor> i have downloaded/installed it about 10 times now, it seems to disappear every time i reboot, although uname -r tells me i am running the latest kernel offered by ubuntu
<|QuaD|> whats the probleM?
<ryanmcgregor> i'm just wondering if anyone else has noticed that apt keeps wanting to download and install the kernel every time, even though it is already updated
<CdeMills> Riddell: MD5 check failed for '/tmp/libmorphix-uXKgeQ/boot/grub/iso9660_stage1_5. This is on the binary image. Grrr. I got it from bittorrent, is that THE problem ? I mean, bittorrent failure ?
<Riddell> CdeMills: that'll be it then, it happens unfortunatly, you could try rsyncing from somewhere like mirrorservice.org
<ryanmcgregor> is there a way to force apt to ignore kernel updates (then i could just use synaptic every time i knew that a new kernel had been released)?
<|QuaD|>  ryanmcgregor how are you updating
<ryanmcgregor> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<|QuaD|> hmm... warty not hoary?
<ryanmcgregor> nope...just warty...would like to help out with hoary, but at the moment this computer needs 100% uptime or as close to as possible
<Riddell> ryanmcgregor: debootstrap && chroot
<ryanmcgregor> what does that do?
<kleedrac> Silly question (but it's been awhile since I've done this) how do I set different backgrounds in each workspace?
<Riddell> ryanmcgregor: you can set up a separate debian system and chroot into it so the files are kept separate
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: I'm not sure if Gnome can do this by default, but I heard someone wrote a program that enables you to do this. Check Osnews' archives for a recent article about Gnome and it should be on the forums (sorry couldnt be of more help)
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<Riddell> kleedrac: sudo apt-get install kdesktop  (you can't in gnome, see letters at the end of this week's lwn.net)
<kleedrac> Riddell: No thanks I'd rather keep gnome than go to KDE :)
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: Thanks I'll go check
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: The project i mentioned above is hosted somewhere on sourceforge
<cenerentola> a friend of mine has a problem with dsl connection, he's an alcatel ethernet modem, and would like sth like adsl-start
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: Kewl thanks ... I think Riddell is right and I did this in KDE a loooong time ago (switched to gnome ~ 4 years ago!!) but now I can do this anyhow :)
<ryanmcgregor> Riddell: I might be able to, but it would take a while (on a slow comp)....does this redo the installation somehow?
<cenerentola> ciao sid77
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: no prob...ill try to remember the exact name...but it was a couple of weeks ago
<kipod> hello
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: Found it on gnomefiles http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=270
<ryanmcgregor> This question is sort of off topic from what i was wondering before, but if i want to upgrade to the hoary line in the future, i rename all parts that say warty in /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the universe/multiverse repositories right? what happens if something that i installed from those repositories is dependant on something in the normal repositories...such as a part of gnome 2.8?
<crimsun> there is no need to comment out universe or multiverse
<crimsun> you would simply replace "warty" with "hoary"
<cenerentola> other thing: why if i run network-admin, it doesnt accept the user password, and if i do gksudo network-admin, it works
<ironwolf> just curious... anyone know why gallery is in universe and not main?
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: Actually I just upgraded to hoary a short while ago and it works great!! :)
<crimsun> then Reload (in Synaptic) or update (in apt-get or aptitude)
<cenerentola> ironwolf: because is not supported by canonical
<cenerentola> *it*
<crimsun> more precisely, because no maintainer has stepped forward to ensure it meets the stringent QA Ubuntu abides by
<kipod> i kinda new in ubuntu... can u plz help me to install my nvidia vedio card plz ... the only relevent site i found was this http://desktopos.com/ubuntu-starter-guide/#mountunmountfat and i must say it isn;t big help =\
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: alright, thx, i might try it out in a bit. someone on osnews was complaining about hoary breaking their system but no one else was complaining so i held off
<cenerentola> crimsun: can you help me with the adsl thing?
<ironwolf> cenerentola: indeed.... was wondering if there was a reason.  or just dumb luck. :)
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: The friend who got me hooked on Ubuntu (last sunday) told me to upgrade while it was fresh as the first time he upgraded he had a couple issues ... second time was the charm for him ... first try for me worked great :)
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: make sure you install the source code from ubuntu's repositories for the kernel and then download the installer from www.nvidia.com, kill xfree86 (init 3 didnt work for me, so i just changed the video card driver to nvidia and ctrl+alt+backspace which caused x to fail cause nvidia driver was not present yet)
<kipod> is there any good offical guide for that  ( installing nVidia vedio card on Ubuntu ) ?
<cenerentola> ubuntuguide.org
<cenerentola> is THE GUIDE
<cenerentola> aridaje ... it*
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: and then run it from the command line, add the word nvidia to /etc/modules and then reboot
<kipod> ryanmcgregor,  how do i do that ?
<cenerentola> kipod: well there's a nice tutorial about nvidia on that site
<kipod> i mean how can i check that i have ubuntu's repositories for the kernel ?
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: sorry, that was confusing (my advice)...i remember seeing a good guide, ill quickly track it down for you hold on a sec
<cenerentola> are you using ubuntu?
<kipod> cenerentola,  yeah but i need the kernel source .... and i don't find it on the kpkg ...
<cenerentola> kipod: if so, you have them, for IT check /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: the kernel source will be in the main repository, you should already have it enabled. just go into synaptic and install the kernel headers/source
<cenerentola> kipod: are you trying to install nvidia-module from apt or from nvidia.com?
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: go to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ and go to the hardware section, there is info on nvidia there
<kipod> which one of the header should i install ?
<cenerentola> ryanmcgregor: really ;)
<kipod> 2.6.8 ?
<cenerentola> ?!?
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: sorry, i was not aware that ubuntu had a prepackaged driver for nvidia cards, forget my earlier advice
<cenerentola> kipod: what kind of driver are you installing?
<kleedrac> Why would ./configure give an error of missing GTK2+ ... shouldn't Gnome 2.8 be built on it?
<Odin-> Lack of headers?
<crimsun> kleedrac: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<kipod> cenerentola,  what do u mean ... i think that all the nVidia vedio cards have the same driver
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: maybe you need the dev packages?? try checking synaptic
<kleedrac> crimsun: to the rescue again huh?  Thanks pal :)
<cenerentola> kipod: but ther's a .deb package, and the installer from nvidia.com
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: did you check the ubuntuguide.org site
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: I guess I need to learn what to apt-get as I just tried to sudo apt-get install gtk ... forgot I'd need the dev for this :)
<kleedrac> Though I must say that after years of using Suse I'm loving the fact I can use apt-get from CLI ... so much easier when ./configure throws a missing statement :)
<kipod> ryanmcgregor,  yeah i came from there remmber
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: i once needed libsndfile a ./configure script told me, so i checked yum (was on fedora at this point) and it was installed, took me hours to figure out i needed libsndfile-dev ;)
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: lol, forgot, im tired, sorry :P
<kipod> ryanmcgregor, and cenerentola i noticed that the nvidia-setting package is missing
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: Not a big fedora fan ... tried it for 2 weeks and couldn't play smac (I'm in a pbem group on linuxgamers.com) so I tried Ubuntu ... after less than a week I don't think I'm ever switching to anything else!!
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment the listings for the universe repository...it might be in there
<kipod> allso i must say i tryed to look for the package at google but i found none
<cenerentola> kipod can you paste you /etc/apt/sources.list
<kipod> ryanmcgregor,  =) it was the 1st thingy i have done ...
<cenerentola> kipod: use pastebin.com
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: yeah, i found it was buggy and unstable...ubuntu is much much better
<Odin-> Does anyone know just how unrecommended using Debian Unstable sources is?
<kipod> yeah sure were to ?
<cenerentola> kipod: are you with me? otherwise i cant try to help you.
<ryanmcgregor> Odin: I have heard it is a no-no...i know it didnt work well for a lot of packages for myself...i wouldnt recommend it
<Odin-> Hmh.
<kleedrac> Hmmm ... now ./configure is throwing gconf-2.0 in my face ... shouldn't that have been part of libgtk-dev?
<kipod> http://pastebin.com/130593
<kipod> cenerentola,  yeah i just pasted it ... ( it takes some time ) http://pastebin.com/130593
* Odin- happens to be in a place where downloads from the outside world are charged per megabyte, but a Debian mirror is available for free. :>
<cenerentola> kipod: do you want to add multiverse repositories?
<ryanmcgregor> Odin: Does ubuntu have any mirrors set up yet? Does anyone know if Canonical is planning on doing this?
<cenerentola> kipod: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<aj> Odin-: if you put debian urls first in apt/sources.list, but use apt's pinning mechanism to say "only select ubuntu packages", apt'll download ubuntu packages from debian urls whenever they're available
<kipod> cenerentola,  i don't mind ...
<cenerentola> kipod: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<aj> Odin-: (ie, for universe packages where ubuntu's just using debian's package)
<ironwolf> Odin: it's more bleeding and broken than most want to be.
<kipod> cenerentola,  yeah but what with the nvidia-setting?
<ryanmcgregor> aj: is almost all of ubuntu's packages available on debian's mirrors? i wouldnt mind using the local univerisities download servers.
<cenerentola> nothing... they're not strictly necessary
<Odin-> ryanmcgregor: Dunno.
<kipod> cenerentola,  last time i tryed to do what u sagest i couldn't load my X
<Odin-> ryanmcgregor: But I find it highly unlikely that there'll be any form of corporate-sponsored mirror here.
<Odin-> (I'm in Iceland, total population under 300.000.)
<cenerentola> ok... so paste your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<kipod> how do i add  multiverse repositories?
<kipod> cenerentola,   me ?
<cenerentola> kipod:just copy and paste the universe's 2 lines, and
<cenerentola> kipod: change "universe" into "multiverse
<cenerentola> kipod: yes
<cenerentola> kipod: also /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<kipod> cenerentola,  okay i will do that now ...
<kleedrac> crimsun?  ryanmcgregor?  Any idea why it's choking on gconf-2.0?
<kipod> cenerentola,  i don't c the point in pastting the XFree86.0.log cuse i just reinstalled my sys
<cenerentola> how can i use an ethernet dsl modem for dial up
<cenerentola> can you please do it?
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: not sure....whats the name of the program again?? ill see if i can google something up for you
<kleedrac> http://www.pastebin.com/130594
<kipod> cenerentola,  can u plz checkout if i have done it right plz =)
<kipod> http://pastebin.com/130595
<crimsun> kleedrac: you need libgconf2-dev, of course.
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: try searching synaptic, maybe the name is a tad different or something....i have found entering a couple letters from a name i am looking for sometimes helps me find it
<cenerentola> kipod: right, now sudo apt-get update
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: lol, never mind
<ryanmcgregor> crimsun: thx
<kipod> cenerentola, done
<kleedrac> Dangit :) ... crimsun: Thanks dude!! ryanmcgregor: Thanks again to you too :)
<kipod> cenerentola, root@ubuntu:~/untitled folder # dpkg -l nvidia-setting No packages found matching nvidia-setting =\
<crimsun> kipod: 'nvidia-settings' is in 'restricted' repo
<CdeMills> Riddell: rsync.mirrorservices.org does not repond. Are there other rsync mirror in EU ?
<kleedrac> crimsun: Do you just have all availible apt-get targets memorized?
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: the nvidia-setting package is unnecessary....i have found i never used the settings program, the defaults always worked excellent
<crimsun> kleedrac: one could say that.
<cenerentola> kipod: you dont need it
<kleedrac> crimsun: So how do you do it?
<cenerentola> kipod: mind that multiverse are non free.. and not supported
<cenerentola> kipod: sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<kleedrac> Man is this demanding for a silly little app to have different wallpapers on my workspaces :)
<ryanmcgregor> kipod: in other words, if something in multiverse/universe causes your computer to explode, it isnt ubuntus fault
<kipod> ryanmcgregor,  yeah that what i thought
<crimsun> kleedrac: experience. I've been using Debian since '97.
<kipod> =)
<cenerentola> well but i dont think you can trial anyone even if it was in main
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: lol, i know....is the program still maintained? maybe it isnt maintained anymore so it isnt included in the normal repos?
<cenerentola> kipod: nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<kleedrac> Wow ... impressive ... I thought maybe you were on the devteam or something :)
<crimsun> kleedrac: one can always use apt-cache(8)
<kleedrac> ryanmcgregor: You mean this little app?  I doubt it ever made any release beyond source
<kleedrac> crimsun: I'll have to man it later
<kipod> oaky after i install nvidia-glx do ineed to do any thingy else then disable dri and glcore?
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: hopefully it works....i honestly have never tried it
<kleedrac> Well I'm not going to bed till it does :)
<cenerentola> kipod: look at ubuntuguide.org you have to enable something
<kipod> cenerentola,  yeah =)
<kleedrac> You know I've never looked into how hard it would be to make a .deb ... crimsun: you ever tried?
<crimsun> kleedrac: yes, I've been making debs for about that long, too.
<ryanmcgregor> crimsun: is it true they are easier to work with than rpms?
<kleedrac> Wow ... about since I've had this source that's being a pain to ./configure?
<kleedrac> Yes!!  ./configure is done ... time to make :)
<crimsun> ryanmcgregor: preference imo. I find them "easier" simply because I use them (and prefer to use them) often.
<kipod> cenerentola,  cuse i have folowed this guide yestarday night and for some resone i could not load my X after word
<cenerentola> so keep you nv driver..
<scizzo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<kipod> and i didn't know what to do ...
<kleedrac> crimsun: What can I do to take this source and turn it into a .deb?
<scizzo> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf or XF86Config-4
<crimsun> kleedrac: what application?
<cenerentola> kipod: or you'll ave to sweat a little: check your /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<scizzo> comment out GLcore and dri.... find  "nv" and change to "nvidia"
<cenerentola> kipod: for the modelines and paste it into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scizzo> make sure that Load "glx" is present also
<kleedrac> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=270
<scizzo> restart X
<scizzo> done
<scizzo> xorg needs a few other fun things though
<cenerentola> scizzo: the nv -> nvidia change is automatically done by nvidia-... enable
* scizzo has GLX going in xorg now
<ryanmcgregor> crimsun: it is a program to make the wallpapers different on each virtual desktop
<scizzo> cenerentola: good to check anyway
<cenerentola> scizzo: good not to use nvidia drivers anyway...;)
<kipod> cenerentola,  hum .... i didn't knwo that .... thanks
<crimsun> kleedrac: probably doable without too much effort
<kipod> scizzo,  thank i have done it =)
<crimsun> I'd say for an experienced maintainer, probably 30 mins of work
<re-charging> hello, is there a way to enable xscreensaver when logged on as root? security-issues aside :D
<scizzo> re-charging: _why_ are you using X with root at all?
<scizzo> re-charging: never needed and never should be used
<re-charging> scizzo: (shrugs) yep, but is there a way?
<ryanmcgregor> re-charging: are you able to open the screensaver application thats included with gnome?
<kleedrac> Wow ... this app is the poster child for bad documentation!!
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: lol, post me a link
<re-charging> ryanmcgregor: yes i can if logged on as non-root
<kleedrac> A link to what man?
<ryanmcgregor> lol, the docs...i was thinking of installing it
<kleedrac> All right ... I'll spam the README to the channel!!
<kleedrac> mybackground-properties is a replacement for gnome-background-properties.
<kleedrac> With mybackground-properties, you can change background per workspace.
<kleedrac> That is all :)
<kipod> cenerentola, can u expline me what is the modeline plz?
<ryanmcgregor> lol
<kipod> modelines*
<ryanmcgregor> seems like a lot of effort has gone into the docs
<kipod> =\ .... sorry i kinda new at this ...
<kleedrac> I don't even know how to run it!! I've tried to run mybackground-properties and something happens and then it's over :)
<kleedrac> crimsun: How do I output strace to a file?
<ryanmcgregor> kleedrac: im surprised the gnome people dont take over the project....it is a feature a lot of people ask for....if i knew how to code.....:P
<crimsun> kleedrac: strace -o foo.txt -Ff someapp
<CdeMills> 1) Got warty-release-live-i386.iso from bittorrent, didn't work: md5sum: MD5 check failed for '/tmp/libmorphix-uXKgeQ/boot/grub/iso9660_stage1_5'
<CdeMills> 2) rsynced it as: rsync  -v rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/4.10/release/warty-live-i386.iso warty-release-live-i386.iso
<ryanmcgregor> anyways, im off, cya
<CdeMills> 3) exactly the same problem. Does anyone have a correct working copy ? Source ?
<kleedrac> Now I don't know much about strace but http://www.pastebin.com/130596 looks like it's just done ... only it didn't do anything in the first place!!
<cenerentola> http://www.jwz.org/hacks/rms-deathmetal.mp3
<kipod> how can i localize my system ?
<kleedrac> crimsun: Now I need libglademm-2.0
<crimsun> libglademm2.0-dev
<kleedrac> crimsun: You da man!!
<kleedrac> How do you do that magic?
<crimsun> kleedrac: hint: compilation depends on headers: normally you suffix the library name with "-dev"
<kleedrac> crimsun: That one is still failing for some reason
<kipod> okay i have to restart BRB ( hoply )
<kleedrac> crimsun: You should try this thing and see if it works for you :)
<kipod> thanks gays ^^ u have been grate help
<kleedrac> crimsun: I'm starting to see the problem in the strace
<kleedrac> crimsun: If you look it's the same 7 lines over and over
<kleedrac> It tries two different files then when that doesnt work it closes them and tries again!!
<kipod> welll gays it worked like a charm !!! thanks!!!
<swampie> Hello
<kleedrac> Anyone ever hear of a file called ld.so.nohwcap ??
<crimsun> kleedrac: it compiled just fine for me.
<kleedrac> crimsun: Great now run it :)
<Entro-P> is there any reason why the live cd has no mp3 player ?
<crimsun> kleedrac: wouldn't make much sense for me to since I'm on a Windows XP machine at work currently
<kleedrac> heh
<kleedrac> Fair enough
<kleedrac> But the strace shows it's trying to open a file called /etc/ld.so.nohwcap
<crimsun> kleedrac: ignore that.
<kleedrac> OK ... well like I said the strace shows the same 7 lines over and over
<kleedrac> All right upon closer inspection the file after ld.so.nohwcap is different each run
<kleedrac> crimsun: what about this line <open("/usr/openwin/lib/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)> could that have something to do with it?
<crimsun> that's probably not the line invoking the fatal error
<crimsun> I'll look at the strace output in a bit.
<kleedrac> Thanks crimsun
<kleedrac> Wow it's 4AM ... I think I'm gonna go to bed guys
<kleedrac> crimsun: If you figure it out I'll be around tomorrow
<CdeMills> I got anew a copy of  rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/4.10/release/warty-live-i386.iso, but it still fails the check on /boot/grub/iso9660_stage1_5. Did someone else try this CD ?
<thetron> Hi. By default Ubuntu doesn't come with a Temprature program installed. Can anyone suggest what program i should use and some step to get it going
<thetron> *temperature
<|QuaD|> thetron: i like gkrellm
<frogbert> hello
<|QuaD|> thetron: gdesklets also works
<Tsjoklat> thetron lmsensors
<thetron> can you point me in the direction to gkremllm
<karlos> hi
<|QuaD|> thetron: sudo apt-get gkrellm
<frogbert> could someone here help me get mplayer installed?
<frogbert> please
<|QuaD|> frogbert: there is a faq on the ubuntu sit
<|QuaD|> e
<frogbert> Yeah I follewed it and it worked the first time, however now I get unresolved dependancy errors
<|QuaD|> which dependencies?
<frogbert> followed*
<thetron> |QuaD-| I don't seem to have that in my apt-get source list
<|QuaD|> thetron: its in universe
<frogbert> Depends: libartsc0 but it is not going to be installed
<frogbert> on mplayer-586
<thetron> universe?
<|QuaD|> frogbert: i don't like mplayer, os i have no idea
<frogbert> Depends: libfribidi0 but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed
<|QuaD|> thetron unviverse repo
<|QuaD|> frogbert: hoary or warty?
<thetron> never heard of it :n00b look:
<|QuaD|> thetron: i will get you a link
<frogbert> They sent me a bunch of CD's so I'm gonna say warty
<|QuaD|> frogbert: when did you recieve them (i am still waiting)
<|QuaD|> you are using warty
<thetron> Thank you mr quad
<frogbert> About a week ago, they were like express post from sweden to Australia
<|QuaD|> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<frogbert> I donated to them because they spent extra to get them here faster
<|QuaD|> frogbert: hmmm, let me check my status
<|QuaD|> i want to distribute them around
<frogbert> Yeah I got ten sets, I'm going to donate them to the libraries around the place and give the rest out
<|QuaD|> frogbert: nice
<frogbert> I'm on a one man crusade to convery my Uni
<frogbert> Firefox first, Linux tomorrow
<|QuaD|> frogbert: lol... what uni
<frogbert> Fuck I hate IE </rant>
<frogbert> Central Queensland University
<frogbert> (Its in central queensland
* |QuaD| thinks ie is outdated, firefox is definitely the way to go
<karlos> litestep is a good intro to linux for windoze users
<karlos> that's what got me onto it
<|QuaD|> litestep?
<Zotnix> Intro to linux?
<frogbert> Well the thing is the Uni library refuses to organise for CD's to be loned out
<karlos> google search litestep
<Zotnix> Isn't litestep a shell replacement for Explorer?
<karlos> quite interesting
<karlos> that's it
<frogbert> And its annoying the IT dept because whenever a new linux distro comes out the Uni internet gets hammered
<|QuaD|> karlos: i did.. i have no idea what iti s
<frogbert> I hate litestep so much
<|QuaD|> WHAT ISI T
* Zotnix pats gnome.
<karlos> works a bit like linux (configwise)
<frogbert> Its a explorer.exe replacement
<Entro-P> karlos: why not just use cygwin -> X11 under windows ? i do that to run my normal X11 window manager in win32
<frogbert> with textfiles for everything, its completely unusable I've found
<Entro-P> use X11 to replace explorer
<karlos> true,,i just run ubuntu now
<|QuaD|> i like linux, don't need "explorer.exe replacements"
<karlos> libranet last week
<Zotnix> Though replacing nautilus is something often done
<Zotnix> Nautilus likes to crash.
<|QuaD|> anyone been noticing gaim has been slacking with new features?
<Zotnix> Think they are focusing on bugs
<|QuaD|> and version 2.0.... but who knows what those actually are
<Zotnix> They jumped to 1.10 for no apparent reason
<Zotnix> I compile gaim from source on Ubuntu
<|QuaD|> Zotnix: they changed the numbering scheme
<thetron> |QuaD-: You got an source.list i could use that perfect for ubuntu
<Zotnix> As well as xchat
<|QuaD|> thetron: i use hoary
<|QuaD|> you don't want that
<Zotnix> Yeah
<Zotnix> It's buggy
* Zotnix uses hoary too.
<thetron> I'm using command line btw
<thetron> ssh
<|QuaD|> Zotnix: why do you compile and not use the prebuilt?
<|QuaD|> thetron: nice
<Zotnix> Silc
<frogbert> Omg I just put a dvd into my xbox and it harps on about not stealing this movie
<frogbert> "You wouldn't steal a handbag"
<|QuaD|> silc? the protocol
<|QuaD|> ?
<frogbert> "You wouldn't steal a Television"
<Zotnix> Yeah
<|QuaD|> ohhh
<frogbert> "Downloading movies is stealing"
<nevyn> frogbert: welcome to 2004
<frogbert> What the fuck is that? I just rented the movie
<thetron> Yes frogbert. It's on AFACT website
* thetron slaps frogbert around a with a bit Mary River Cod
<Zotnix> Oh
<Zotnix> I'm using xchat from Ubuntu
<frogbert> I found it ironic because I had just copied it and was testing it out on my player
<Zotnix> I didn't before because it didn't give 2.4.1
<frogbert> It felt good stealing an anti-stealing ad
<frogbert> its like stealing a burgular alarm
<frogbert> Wow can't get a word in edgeways here
<Zotnix> Figures MS would put that on their product.
<Zotnix> if I ever got an XBox I'd use it as a PC
<|QuaD|> Zotnix: i would do
<|QuaD|> put linux on it
<|QuaD|> run it as a server
<Zotnix> Yep.
<Zotnix> :D
<|QuaD|> i actualy considered purchasing a used one for that
<karlos> does anyone know the address of the sid repository
<|QuaD|> sid repository?
<|QuaD|> why are you going to mix them?
<frogbert> Nah Xbox Media Centre is the way to go
<Zotnix> Oops.... bad idea = compiling while burning a CD
<frogbert> I don't even play games on it that much
<frogbert> Best. Program. Ever.
<karlos> i wanna upgrade system to sid..is that possible with ubuntu?
<|QuaD|> karlos: it is possible, advised against though
<|QuaD|> if you wnt debian, put debian on
<karlos> ok
<|QuaD|> why do you want sid and not hoary?
<karlos> i tried hoary
<karlos> upgraded everything then xwindows didn't work
<|QuaD|> oh, ok
<karlos> couldnt make anything work
<karlos> rebooted
<|QuaD|> thats the problem with ANY unstable os (sid, hoary, etc)
<karlos> what about one or 2 packages would that do any damage?
<frogbert> I just want Mplayer to work
<frogbert> dammit
<|QuaD|> ?
<|QuaD|> that was for kar
<Zotnix> They have a bunch of howto's on that, no?
<karlos> i'll have a look at the wiki etc..
<|QuaD|> karlos: point is, regardless of which unstable os you use, you will have thse problems
<karlos> ok fair enough
<frogbert> Yeah but when I go to use synapic it says I have the wrong libraries or they cannot be found
<|QuaD|>  i mean, if you don't like it breaking, we reccomend warty
<karlos> ok
<karlos> i like warty
<croc_> Anyone with a seagate hdd who has run SeaTools drive diagnostics? It says I have critical errors on my HDD but doesn't say what to do about them?
<frogbert> Send it back
<|QuaD|> karlos: so why not just use that? why did you upgrade
<frogbert> no
<frogbert> copy your stuff off it... the send it back
<karlos> bored i spose
<frogbert> then*
<karlos> at the time
<frogbert> As soon as a stripped down knoppix can run on my psx I'll be happy
<croc_> err I mean critical errors on the filesystem not the drive
<frogbert> Oh run scan disk
<frogbert> are you using windows?
<croc_> partly yes
<frogbert> Okay
<frogbert> right click on the drive in My Computer
<croc_> does win2k have scandisk or is it chkdsk
<frogbert> go properties and sytem tools or some shit
<frogbert> and you should be able to select scan disk
<frogbert> it won't be able to get exclusive access to your disc so you will have to reboot and it scans it next time you boot into windows
<croc_> ok
<croc_> thanks
<NailllL> oh...is it windows irc channel ??? sorry.....
<NailllL> =)
<frogbert> lol
<frogbert> We are totally going to get kicked
<frogbert> Hmm terminal servicing into my computer whilst burning a DVD was probably a bad idea
<croc_> ubuntu how new is this distribution?
<frogbert> What makes it worse is I cranked up the quality
<Zotnix> Found out why I couldn't burn CD's for nothing.
<Zotnix> DMA was not turned on.
<frogbert> bleeding edge
<croc_> seems to be popular
<TTilus> croc_: #define this
<frogbert> That'd do it
<Zotnix> Freeze up my computer in the process as well.
<Zotnix> Temporarily.
<|QuaD|> croc_: warty IS NOT bleeding edge
<Zotnix> It's fairly new...
<frogbert> lol
<croc_> what is warty
<frogbert> anyways I wish I could apt-get cedega
<TTilus> "bleeding edge" == "broken" == "not good"
<Zotnix> I got it.
<Zotnix> Run Half-Life
<|QuaD|> frogbert: you have to pay for that
<Zotnix> and Sim City 4
<frogbert> I'm well aware of that fact
* frogbert curses businesses for trying to make money
<TTilus> croc_: ubuntu release 4.10 is called warty
<frogbert> Its like calling 2002 "XP"
<frogbert> or Amiga OS "Good"
<Napo> i changed my repository from warty to hoary but ... now big problems with my X server
<frogbert> it hides a potentialy ugly version number
<TTilus> ;)
<TTilus> frogbert: hides usefull information too
<Napo> The problem is "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<croc_> what makes ubuntu different?
<frogbert> Whats the problem with your X server? Can't find screens?
<Napo> and ... i'haven't the package "xfs"
<TTilus> croc_: different from what?
<frogbert> It fits on one CD, which is good
<croc_> TTilus: other dists
<Napo> How i can solve it?
<frogbert> Because one CD is as much as any OS should fit on
<TTilus> frogbert: windows fits in one CD
<frogbert> I know that, Mandrake is supposed to be user friendly but it requires 2.1gb or somesuch to download it
<frogbert> Ubuntu is userfriendly too
<frogbert> unless you want to use mplayer
<frogbert> okay
<kleedrac> frogbert: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<frogbert> you need to get the x11 fonts package
<NailllL> diffrent .... i think is good gnome support....  if you like debian - you`ll should try this
<frogbert> NFI What its called
<topyli> frogbert: yep, mplayer on ubuntu seems to depend on xmms. it's totem's revenge :)
<kleedrac> Quad: how are you with strace output?
<TTilus> Napo: dunno, something with font paths maybe
<frogbert> One more question, can someone please tell me how to stop Gnome from creating a new window every time I double click
<Napo> TTilus: yes ... but i can't understand ...
<frogbert> libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not going to be installed
<kleedrac> frogbert: applications -> System tools -> Config Editor
<TTilus> Napo: try frogberts advise
<frogbert> Depends: libpng10-0 (>= 1.0.17) but 1.0.15-6ubuntu1 is to be installe
<topyli> frogbert: you mean nautilus?
<frogbert> yeah
<kleedrac> frogbert: in Config Editor change key apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> "Always use browser"
<topyli> frogbert: either use middle-double-click, or use the browser mode
<topyli> kleedrac: it's also in the file management preferences gui now (again)
<frogbert> okay fixed, good thats the first thing I turned off on Win95
<kleedrac> topyli: kewl ... as well it should be :)
<kleedrac> Anyone here good with strace outputs?
<topyli> kleedrac: popular demand i guess. the mob rules :)
<loz> anyone here got NetworkManager running?
<frogbert> Man I've apt-got a large package... and I want to play nethack now... I have to wait
<kleedrac> frogbert: telnet nethack.alt.org
<frogbert> omfg yes
<siretart> loz: I tried, but I gave it up because of beeing bitten by dbus
<frogbert> what was taht
<frogbert> that*
<frogbert> telnet address I mean
<kleedrac> telnet nethack.alt.org
<kleedrac> website http://alt.org/nethack/
<kleedrac> IRC irc://irc.freenode.net/#nethack
<kleedrac> enjoy!
<kleedrac> What's a "Bonobo-WARNING"?
<HetIsLarsje> Sy6303
<N00B> hello all
<crimsun> 'lo
<N00B> has anyone has a clue how to import favorites from internet explorer into firefox ?
<N00B> i tryed to copy the folder
<N00B> but firefox doesn't recognise any of the files
<loz> N00B: as far as Iknow, it does so automagically on first run..
<loz> firefox/mozilla stored bookmarks in a single html file.
<N00B> yeah but not on linux...
<N00B> coz it didn't even gave me that option
<N00B> is there a way around it?
<kleedrac> N00B: You have to export the bookmarks IN IE first!!
<loz> N00B: so you want to convert the IE in Win to your books in Linux.  One option would be to boot win and use win FF.
<kleedrac> Then you can import that file in Firefox
<loz> not sure what format the IE books are in, maybe there's a script available on the web which'll copy them over..
<kleedrac> crimsun: What's a "Bonobo-WARNING"?
<kleedrac> loz: They're individual .url files unless you have IE export them and then FF is fine with it
<crimsun> kleedrac: a warning :)
<kleedrac> thanks ... still can't figure out why this doesn't run :(
<N00B> so you're saying if i export the links instead of copying the folder it shoudl work?
<loz> kleedrac: but each url file could be processed easy by as script and put into a single html file in the moz format..
<kleedrac> N00B: exactly
<N00B> gotcha
<N00B> brb
<kleedrac> loz: Shouldn't be too tough actually ... never thought of it ... always exported from IE first :)
<loz> kleedrac: just thinking of how to do without booting win.  I know Opera in Linux is able to import..  There's no reason why not..
<Rocha> Good morning
<Rocha> Is it possible to change the size of the desktop icons?
<loz> Rocha.. "stretch" icon
<Rocha> Hmm, how?
<Rocha> right click, thanks
<Rocha> Extra k00l! :D
<Rocha> Thanks very much
<kleedrac> loz: Never played with Opera but you're saying it doesn't need the exported version?
<mzarza> hi
<port7> a nice xmas pressie for me
<port7> the rs6000 has just gone tits up
<wezzer> hello
<loz> opera does it as far as I can remember..
<loz> I believe this is a nice script to pull IE favs in linux: http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-February/msg03492.html
<N00B> how do i add a search engine to mozilla
<N00B> ?
<N00B> i clicked on them
<N00B> but that's not enough
<maddoc> Hrm. How do I install mplayer? I've added the mariallat source and tryed to install mplayer-386, but it just complains about unmet dependencies.
<crimsun> maddoc: did you follow the directions on the wiki?
<maddoc> crimsun: I think so?
<maddoc> crimsun: If I got everything right, I'm supposed to add the source and then just apt-get mplayer?
<crimsun> I don't think you followed the directions :)
<maddoc> Can't you just tell me what I missed? >_<
<tahorg> anyone know what's happening whit fbset package on hoary ?
<Zindar> maddoc: remember apt-get update first
<maddoc> Zindar: I've done that.
<Zindar> did you add the unstable or testing repository
<maddoc> testing.
<Zindar> ok.. then I would recommend using multiverse instead... debian might have moved on from ubuntu
<Zindar> but mplayer is in multi/uni-verse
<topyli> maddoc: i don't think there's a package called mplayer. they're all mplayer-<arch>
<Synek> make install, not war ;)
<maddoc> topyli: Yeah, that's what I installed. mplayer-386.
<topyli> ah
<maddoc> And it complains on dependencies. libartsc0, libfribidi0 etc.
<maddoc> Zindar: Well, when I install mplayer-costum from multiverse I get a illegal something-error.
<maddoc> Zindar: When I try to start it.
<maddoc> Anyone got a clue?
<siretart> maddoc: did you use the mplayer repository for sarge or unstable? you'll need the sarge one
<maddoc> siretart: I don't know. I used "testing".
<siretart> that should be the right one.. hmm
<maddoc> http://maddoc.us/user/maddoc/mplayer is the error message. In swedish, though.
<tahorg> anyone could tell me how to edit the application menu ? Looks like applications:// in nautilus doesn't work anymore
<siretart> maddoc: thats sad. that means now the binaries from marillat for sarge wont work for warty anymore, because the libraries in sarge are newer than in warty
<siretart> maddoc: so you have basically 2 solutions: build mplayer yourself from marillats sources (shouldn't be that hard given that the packages are already debianized) or pull mplayer with libs from hoary. You might pin to warty before if you dont want to upgrade to hoary
<siretart> might want to pin to warty, even..
<wezzer> How can I change that weeks starts on monday on gnome-calendar?
<siretart> maddoc: if you are still at it you could have a look at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty. I've just written it, it may be useful to solve your problem.
<huttan> anyone experienced that ubuntu runs slow on 2.6.9 kernel with smp compiled in?
<SeFoKumA> web
<CardinalSin> was just thinking of doing the 2.6.9 with SMP.
<huttan> CardinalSin, my whole system seems to run slow since i added smp into it
<ACID|net> after i install ubuntu should i upgrade all the packages??? Using aptget?
<ACID|net> is that common practice?
<scizzo> ACID|net: yes
<scizzo> ACID|net: usually it is best to be updated with the latest releases
<siretart> ACID|net: thats a good idea. if properly configured (should be ok if you didn't mess your installation) it should pull all security and important updates available
<ACID|net> ok, just checking
<CardinalSin> huttan: hmmm okay. i'll try it on my test laptop first then.
<CardinalSin> gtg. cheers all.
<uuuu> helloooooooooooooooo
<noobie> anyone knows about dvb?
<noobie> broadcast from a windows system to a ubuntu?
<ACID|net> how much difference is there between things like gentoo, debian, fedora, slackware, ubuntu?
<ACID|net> they all more or less the same or quite different
<thenuke> did you just answer to your own question ;)
<ACID|net> ?
<cenerentola> ciao...
<thenuke> Ubuntu might me most different
<housetier> they are all linux distros
<thenuke> because it ships with everykind of things installed already, on those others you have to choose what you want to install by yourself
<housetier> what works in one will work in another distro as well
<ACID|net> oh right
<housetier> major difference is pakcage management
<thenuke> sure there are more differences but Im not too pro to tell them..
<thenuke> slackware might be difficulties for a newbie, ubuntu most easiest, then would come fedora and then debian
<thenuke> Ubuntu is based on debian
<cenerentola> problem: how can i use a dialup dsl modem under ubuntu?
<cenerentola> a friend of mine couldnt find adsl-start
<ACID|net> ok, another question - whats the main point of a livecd?? I thought it was to test out the version before installing but they all look the same when just using the live dc
<cenerentola> and im no good, with dialups
<ACID|net> are they used for other things?
<housetier> cenerentola look for pppoe and pppoeconf
<ChOcO-Bn> hi
<willow_1> hi
<cenerentola> can you describe the thing more deeply,its for a friend
<housetier> ACID|net you could use a livecd as rescuesystem too
<cenerentola> and its an ethernet modem
<ChOcO-Bn> i can't get worked the live cd :s
<ACID|net> housetier: as u can access the harddrive and edit the file??
<housetier> cenerentola those are package names, "apt-cache show pppoe pppoeconf" to see if they fit your needs
<ChOcO-Bn> it says: audit(6541564564. 545) : initialyzed
<eduard> ACID|net: you can look how linux works, the first time I ran linux on my pc was with a live cd
<housetier> ACID|net like that yes
<ACID|net> eduard: yeah i mean u only really need to do that once
<housetier> livecds are cool for showing to your friends
<ACID|net> but i can see why its cool as a resure and also its a quick fix
<ACID|net> gives u instant acess to everything if its really important
<housetier> so they won't have to fear their precious data in their computers
<noobie> i need help
<noobie> HELPPPP
<tigger|nl> with what?
<noobie> wepcrack-perl
<noobie> i don't have a clue how to install it
<noobie> do i need to install something related to perl first?
<noobie> as i had a look on synatic package manager and looked for perl
<noobie> and it has loads of packages
<thenuke> it should install any dependencies
<thenuke> so if it needs perl, it should go and get it too
<noobie> but i didn't get the wepcrack-perl from the synaptic package manager
<noobie> i got it from another website
<noobie> so... :S
<ACID|net> u still need to install perl
<noobie> now we are getting somewhere
<noobie> ACID|net,  have you got any idea which one has it has loads of packages
<ACID|net> hmm, not in ubuntu atm
<ACID|net> if u just select perl it should install all the dependences
<miggumike> hi
<ACID|net> hi
<miggumike> i just installed ubuntuppc
<miggumike> how do i make my CD-rom boot onto my deaktop?
<ACID|net> u mean autorun?>
<miggumike> yeah.
<ACID|net> hmmm, dont know if u can on linux - not sure on that tho
<miggumike> i'm pretty sure
<AndyFitz> did anyone elses gnome just break ?
<tigger|nl> miggumike: not at Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Removable Storage -> 'Auto-start programs...' ??
<ACID|net> hmmm, one of the goals for hoary is autorun so im guessing its not in warty
<ACID|net> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoalsSummary
<ACID|net>  Find someone to enable AutoRun?
<miggumike> is there a program that can auto mount the cdrom?
<ACID|net> hmm, isnt the cdrom automounted?
<miggumike> i got it
<miggumike> right click on desktop/create new/device/dvd-rom
<miggumike> device /media/cdrom0
<miggumike> awsome
<noobie> i got this file WEPCrack-0.1.0.tar.gz, how do i install it
<noobie> or where do i extract it
<noobie> and has it got to be done by the terminal?
<siretart> noobie: look inside the archive for an README and read the instructions.
<siretart> sometimes the file is called INSTALLATION
<Mayday> anyone know if its possible in some way to put the livecd or some other ubuntu on an usb-key?
<noobie> there's no readme file
<noobie> only 3 perl script files
<thenuke> I guess you dont need to install it then, just execute those scripts when you want to run it or something
<thenuke> I think that I would try to look help from google
<noobie> ok
<noobie> thanks
<thenuke> and/or editing those files to check if I would get some info from the code
<noobie> all i get is some instructions
<noobie> i think
<noobie> but what those documents are
<noobie> not how to use them
<fsmw> hi all!
<fsmw> i need to run a patch for my video card at boot time, in mandrake i put the line in rc.local, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<abrotman> if i'm trying to use the warty liveCD and it just goes straight to grub .. I'm out of luck?
<lupus_> in hoary
<lupus_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?
<lupus_>     from _gtk import *
<lupus_> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so: undefined symbol: gtk_cell_view_set_value
<lupus_> any ideas ?
<seb128> lupus_, I think that's a bug :p
<lupus_> from my program
<lupus_> or the libs?
<lupus_> I reported it here http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4757 as long it is not fixed I can not program on gnome-schedule :(
<dags> i have a p4 ht cpu and get lots of "apic error on cpu0 60(60)" and "disabling irq #185" at first boot after install, tried booting with pci=noacpi or acpi=off.. didn't help much
<dags> i believe i had the same issues with debian sarge as well.. any ideas?
<fsmw> lupus_,  i got the same problem
<fsmw> and i can not hack in Gestor
<seb128> it's due to some symbole change in gtk2.6.0
<lupus_> ic
<lupus_> so it is an upstream problem in pygtk?
<seb128> yes
<lupus_> bleh
<seb128> I'm fixing the package right now
<seb128> should be in the archive in like 1 hour
<lupus_> nice :)
<lupus_> you are my hero today :p
<wezzer> hi, any ideas how can I change "week starts on"-option on gnome clock?
<fsmw> thank seb128
<kipod> does someone here knows from were i can get xchat-systray-plugin.deb ?
<wezzer> kipod: did you try google already?
<kipod> wezzer,  yeah
<kipod> and i have tryed apt-get.org
<wezzer> okay
<kipod> i m still on google
<wezzer> I'm afraid I can't help you, but there might be someone who can
<fsmw> seb128, will you advise us when the patch is uploaded?
<kipod> found it =)
<kipod> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=88437   i recomand it =)))
<kagou> hi
<huttan> can someone help me with getting my system running on 800mhz fsb in ubuntu?
<wezzer> tell us your problem
<huttan> wezzer, im using sata disks, and my system is defaulting at 33mhz fsb, doesnt matter if i give it the bootflag idebus=800 or not
<dags> you might be confusing ide fsb with cpu/ram fsb..?
<huttan> dags, maybe i am, someone told me to set that as a boot parameter would fix it
<huttan> dags, you know of another sollution?
<dags> 33mhz sounds right for the pci bus
<huttan> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<jamesh> huttan: your SATA disks will be running at 1.5Gbps (of course, the disk can't transmit data at that speed)
<jamesh> SATA is not the same as the old IDE subsystem
<dags> neither the disk nor the controller
<huttan> ok
<huttan> how do i check if im running my system at 800mhz fsb tho ?
<dags> well you set that up in the bios
<huttan> that's set
<dags> /proc/cpuinfo might say something
<huttan> my system is running kinda slow, and i thought that was the problem
<huttan> i guess that's not it either then
<abrotman> If the liveCD goes right to grub, am i out of luck?
<abrotman> It's a laptop
<moquist> i'm running hoary and as I upgrade I've seen decreasing stability.  now gnome/nautilus and synaptic don't work, but I'm using ion2 and apt* to do most things just fine.  Is now a safe time to do a dist-upgrade, or should I wait?
<moquist> abrotman: you should be able to do what you need from grub, though it's only geek-friendly.  what's the issue?  why would you be "out of luck"?
<huttan> my host_bus speed should be 800mhz tho ?
<abrotman> moquist: well .. i'm not a grub person .. normally lilo
<noobie> i have installed airnsnort on my ubuntu system, but i don't know how to run it...i tryed applications> run application and try to locate it but no joy
<noobie> anyone knows about this issue?
<abrotman> moquist: the issue is i'm assuming the kernel doesn't have some driver to use the CD drive
<abrotman> moquist: the CD works fine .. tested in another machine
<khinester> hello
<moquist> abrotman: if you type 'c' at the grub menu, you'll get a grub prompt, from which you can set your kernel boot string (including parameters) and anything else.
<moquist> khinester: hi
<abrotman> moquist: ok .. do you what it would be? ..
<noobie> :(
* noobie is being ignored
* noobie ??
<khinester> is sendmail installed as default, or does this needs to be installed after the initial build?
<moquist> noobie: not ignored, just waiting in case somebody else answers your question, since I'm talking to abrotman.  :\
<Burgundavia_> no sendmail is not isntalled by default
<noobie>  ok...
<abrotman> yeah .. i was here first :)
<khinester> thx
* noobie waits very patiently
<abrotman> moquist: i'm basically trying to debug a wifi nic .. i think warty has the madwifi drivers
<abrotman> moquist: and i'm at the grub prompt .. but i don't know the line for the kernel(as i said .. i'm more of a lilo person)
<moquist> abrotman: hoary has the madwifi drivers, too, though (for some odd reason) i haven't gotten them to work.  !!
<abrotman> isn't warty newer?
<Burgundavia_> noobie, go to the package in synaptic and right clikc on it
<moquist> abrotman: right - I'm trying to find a grub conf file online that you can look at, so I don't paste junk in here.
<abrotman> moquist: ok
<Burgundavia_> noobie, then choose properties and click on the tab installed files
<noobie> i done that
<khinester> to install sendmail is it just %sudo apt-get install sendmail
<noobie> i just can't run it
<moquist> abrotman: (assuming you can browse...): http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-132.html
<moquist> abrotman: see the 'kernel' line under # Linux OS
<Burgundavia_> noobie, but do you know what application to run?
<moquist> abrotman: aw, hell.  pm.
<abrotman> moquist: but how would i know which device the CD drive is?
<abrotman> moquist: ok
<noobie> well i know i want to run airsnort....if that's what you are asking
<noobie> maybe i just don't know the commands
<Burgundavia_> noobie, the package installs some files
<Burgundavia_> synaptic will tell you which ones
<noobie> as it is all installed
<Burgundavia_> noobie, what I am trying to tell you is how to determine what files are installed with the package
<noobie> ok ok
<noobie> i'll reinstall it ,and try to see that
<Burgundavia_> noobie, no, that is probably not the probelm
<licio> what password ubuntu live cd?
<noobie> i don't get it!
<noobie> it says successufully applyed all changes
<Burgundavia_> noobie, ok, the package installs files. The executable file that the package installed may not be called airsnort
<Burgundavia_> noobie, I am installing it now on my system to tell you
<noobie> cool!
<noobie> something like /airsnort_0.2.4a-l_i386.deb
<noobie> is that helps
<kipod> how can i localize my system ?
<Burgundavia_> noobie, ok, it looks like there are 4 binaries installed (airsnort, gencases, decrypt, and orinoco_hopper)
<Burgundavia_> noobie, Did you install from apt-get or synaptic?
<noobie> synaptic
<Burgundavia_> noobie, ok, just checking that you were not installing some deb installed off the net somewhere
<noobie> what is the next step?
<Burgundavia_> noobie, at the bottom of your applications menu, there is a dialog called 'run applications', type airsnort into that and hit enter
<noobie> gotcha
<noobie> humm
<noobie> Burgundavia_,  you wouldn't know how to use this tool would you?
<Burgundavia_> noobie, no idea
<noobie> cool
<Burgundavia_> noobie, what are you trying to do anyway?
<noobie> thanks a lot
<noobie> well
<noobie> i have a wireless connection here
<noobie> i wanted to encrypt it to try to crack it for learning purposes only
<wezzer> hmm, strange
<Burgundavia_> noobie, in future, right click on the package in synaptic, the choose properties and then choose the tab 'installed files'. Anything under /usr/bin or sbin is an executable file
<wezzer> after starting gdm, monitor went black
<wezzer> on a fresh ubuntu 4.10 installation
<wezzer> shit
<noobie> ok
<noobie> thanks again
<noobie> Burgundavia_,
<Burgundavia_> np
<licio>  what root password ubuntu live cd?
<lupus_> when is glade3 in hoary?
<Burgundavia_> licio, should be none
<ryanmcgregor> is the ubuntu live cd and gnoppix the same thing? are the projects going to merge?
<lupus_> or is it already there?
<Burgundavia_> ryanmcgregor, no
<Burgundavia_> ryanmcgregor, to both
<Beautifularia> does anyone know how to use windows emulator?
<lupus_> wine?
<Beautifularia> yes
<ryanmcgregor> so gnoppix just bases their project on ubuntu? (it says it is based on ubuntu and they called their latest release warty so i was confused)
<Burgundavia_> ryanmcgregor, apparently I was wrong
<ryanmcgregor> Beautifularia: wine setup.exe
<kagou> under my warty phpmyadmin works well, but when i wan"t to install punbb (board) or plume (CMS), they say me that there is no mysql module present for php
<Burgundavia_> ryanmcgregor, just chatting with the ubuntu devs here
<Tyche> Anyone know of any good picture management software? Something for a picture album?
<Beautifularia> I keep getting this message: Wine has exited with a failure status of 1.
<ryanmcgregor> Tyche: Kalbum is a good program, it is available in Universe
<terraces> Hi, when I plug my photo-camera, I got nothing launched (I read that a kind of gphoto should run), but my camera appears with lsusb. Should I install something ?
<ryanmcgregor> Beautifularia: wine is still in alpha, it doesnt always work, u may have to tweak it for that specific program...which program u trying to run?
<Burgundavia_> terraces, does an icon appear on the desktop?
<wezzer> umm, can you get your photos out of the camera at all?
<terraces> Burgundavia_, no, nothing at all
<Burgundavia_> hmm
<terraces> wezzer, I think I can mount it manually, but I'd like to get it automatically
<Burgundavia_> was the camera plugged in when you booted up
<ryanmcgregor> terraces: in kalbum you can go into settings and it will autodetect the camera
<wezzer> yes, I was just wondering is the problem auto-plug system
<terraces> no Burgundavia_. Neither in boot nor install
<Burgundavia_> ok, cause I have run into a bug that it does not mount when on and plugged in at boot
<terraces> what app is supposed to be launched when I plug the camera ?
<ryanmcgregor> for my camera when i plug it in it just launches nautilus if i remember corectly
<Burgundavia_> look under computer-->desktop prefs-->removeable storage
<loz> If I add the hoary repositories and update in synaptic will I bork my system or get the current hoary?
<Burgundavia_> loz, I would change all references to hoary from warty
<Burgundavia_> but hoary is in varying states of brokeness right now
<Amaranth> hoary has Python 2.4 :D
<Amaranth> it just landed last night, i had 167MB of updates to get because of it :/
<jonmasters> hi
<jonmasters> Anyone who wants to do a keysigning that I didn't grab already?
<Tyche> Alright having some weird issues. Nothing has change on my system and I can no longer load add users or synaptic.
<Burgundavia_> warty or hoary?
<Tyche> Burgundavia? Me? Warty
<Burgundavia_> hmm
<Tyche> How can I change a username using command line.
<Burgundavia_> can you use sudo at all?
<benou2> slt
<Tyche> I think I know what I did.
<Tyche> a day or so ago I messed up webadmin.
<Tyche> I had to change my username and I have been unable to change it back.
<Tyche> So, is there a way to get my username back to the original one?
<Tyche> Is there anyway to log in with root? When I try to sudo it says that username1 is not in the sudoers file.
<lamont_r> Tyche: boot in single user mode.
<Tyche> lamont_r: excuse my ignorance. I do not know how to do that.
<Burgundavia_> Tyche, reboot, choose rescue mode in grub
<Tyche> Recovery mode?
<Burgundavia_> yes, should be the 2nd option on the grub menu
<Tyche> Okay I am up now
<Tyche> what is the change user name in command line?
<fsmw> seb128, thanks the python-gtk2 problem is fixed
<khinester> can i connect remotely to the ubuntu x11 server from mac osx
<seb128> fsmw, no problem
<gommans> Just installed ubuntu. Somehow it fails to use my sis900 ethernet card and contact my adsl modem, that works as a dhcp server. Any suggestions?
<gommans> It works out of the box using beatrix linux
<gommans> and all the other linux versions I have ever tried ;-)
<khinester> seb128: how?
<Tyche> Trying usermod -l and seeing if that will do what I needed it to do.
<Cioppi> hello
<gommans> hi Cioppi
<Tyche> Cioppi: Hello
<Cioppi> help me please
<Cioppi> is anyone here that speak italian ?
<gommans> nope.
<gommans> not me
<Cioppi> only english ?
<umarmung> Cioppi, there is a #ubuntu-it channel....
<gommans> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<Cioppi> thank you very much umarmung
<Tyche> lamont_r & Burgundavia_ Thanks, that worked. Whatever you do, do not change your username! It breaks half the world! =) Rookie mistake.
<gommans> I just installed ubuntu. Somehow it fails to use my sis900 ethernet card and contact my adsl modem, that works as a dhcp server. Any suggestions?
<ryanmcgregor> hey, i went to gnome-look.org and downloaded a metacity theme, how do i install it...i tried telling it to install the .tar.bz2 (from inside the theme utility) and to load the .xml file
<Tyche> gommans: Common mistake I make is not adding the default gateway.
<Tyche> gommans:Does the network card work? Does ifconfig give you ip address and other info back to you?
<gommans> I have to check, but I cannot use ubuntu and IRC at the same time now. Whay do you suggest I do when I reboot into ubuntu?
<jono> hi all
<jono> there seems to have been no warty updates for ages, is that normal?
<Burgundavia_> jono, yes, warty is only getting security stuff
<Burgundavia_> jono, if you want breakage and new stuff, track hoary
<jono> why would I want breakage :{
<Tyche> gommans: Only thing I can think of is make sure your network card is working or not and if it is, check the default gateway
<gommans> what do I have to look for?
<Burgundavia_> jono, there will be no new features added to warty, that is the nature of a release
<Tyche> gommans: I would goto a command line and type in ifconfig
<Tyche> When you do that it will give you all your network configuration. If not connected it may tell you so and you can trouble shoot further from there.
<Tyche> Burgundavia_ In my changing the username back, I lost all permissions it seams. I belong to no user groups. Is there a way I can find out what the default set of groups I should use?
<Burgundavia_> just a sec
<douglas> hi !
<Burgundavia_> Tyche, my user is member of adm, audio, cdrom, dialout, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video. I run a default install of warty
<douglas> im a gnome newbie... i want to know what is gnome vfs and what it do ?
<Tyche> Burgundavia_: Do you SSH at all?
<Burgundavia_> not on this machine, no
<Tyche> Burgundavia_: Great. Thank you. You can still use Sudo also without being part of the group?
<Burgundavia_> sudoers has all in the file, so everybody should be able to use it
<Tyche> I can SSH without being part of the SSH group also. Hmm...guess I do not know how this works enough. More reading to do.
<Tyche> Thanks everyone for all your help.
<thekoreuk> where can i change the window manager from gnome to fluxbox in Warty?
<Tyche> ryanmcgregor: You still here? I'm looking for Kalbumk and not seeing it.
<thekoreuk> where can i change the window manager from gnome to fluxbox in Warty?
<siretart> thekoreuk: install fluxbox, select that as session from gdm login screen
<wood1> Hi everyone
<Tyche> Are there any ways to tweak the theme of ubuntu? something more flashy and cool?
<Ng> there is a theme entry in the preferences menu
<douglas> yep
<douglas> i already tweaked my theme
<douglas> :)
<wood1> Does any one here use AMSN messenger ?
<wood1> How do I create a New DUN Connection in Ubuntu using a external modem ?
<wood1> I mean are there any Graphical Tools to create a Dial-Up Connection in Ubuntu ?
<wood1> I am now using the "pon" command to get connected with my DUN ?
<dags> "apt-cache search gnome ppp" might give cool stuff
<wood1> Amaranth, are you there ?
<wood1> Treenaks ?
<wood1> Hum, thanks
<stuNNed_> hi all
<RAK2> hi, is there a way to save the list of my installed applications from synaptic to copy to a new machine?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> i am hving a *major* problem with ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> anyone here?
<da_bon_bon> i installed ubuntu, and entered username as "rohandhruva" and a password, but whenever i enter it in newly installed sysytem, after entering password, it again asks for username
<dkg> hej!
<dkg> is there a speciall network configuration tool in ubuntu?
<dkg> or do I've to edit network/interfaces file like in debian?
<dkg> (I pluged in a wlan pcmcia card after installation)
<dkg> whats the easiest way?
<da_bon_bon> please, help me
<bronson> dkg: afaik, the Debian way is the best way right now.
<bronson> There's some heavy work going on right now to make this easier.
<bronson> Integrating hal, etc.  Should be sweet.
<bronson> But it's a ways out.
<bronson> da_bon_bon: it probably means you typed the wrong password.
<bronson> Are you SURE you typed it correctly the first time?
<Panzerboy> howdy
<ThePrawn> Hey.
<patricko> da_bon_bon: sometimes the problem in password fails is an incorrect or at least different keyboard layout. Did you check if the keybord layout is the same as when you installed the system?
<Panzerboy> what x server is included in ubuntu?
<Panzerboy> xorg or xfree?
<daniels> Panzerboy: warty has xfree86, hoary has x.org
<vil_loves> patricko: i am da_bon_bon. yes i checked that kbd layout is us
<Panzerboy> daniels: thanks
<da_bon_bon> patricko: any other suggestions?
* Panzerboy is downloading now the warty cd :-)
<patricko> da_bon_bon: if you are on a laptop sometimes the num lock dows cause problems... no other suggestions at the time
<da_bon_bon> patricko: no not on a laptop. also, my password does not have numbers
<patricko> dows it happen even on the root account?
<da_bon_bon> patricko: i donot know whats the default password for root!
<khinester> i tried to install sendmail, but for some reason i am now unable to run just mail from the command prompt
<patricko> da_bon_bon: did you check disk space? if full you cannot login as user, at least if you use gdm...
<da_bon_bon> i have 4.5 GB and did default install. i have no way to check disk space :(
<patricko> da_bon_bon: should be enough, or are there other OSs on the system?
<da_bon_bon> patricko: there are, but the partition for ubuntu is 4.5 GB
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: The UNIX command "df" will tell you how much free disk space there is.
<bronson> da_bon_bon: caps lock is off, of course?
<da_bon_bon> bronson: yes
<bronson> paulproteus: only if you're able to log in...
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: i cannot login at all!
<bronson> ok, weird.
<bronson> da_bon_bon: I claim you mistyped the password when entering it during the install.
<patricko> da_bon_bon: Also ubuntu should let you boot in single user mode, there you can reset the passwd...
<bronson> I can't think of what else it could be.
<zAo^> OMG http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2302&p=4
<patricko> da_bon_bon: or you boot the live CD, mount the root partition, chroot into it and reset the password...
<da_bon_bon> sorry missed it. can anyone please repeat. i hate mirc
<patricko> da_bon_bon: or you boot the live CD, mount the root partition, chroot into it and reset the password...
<JohoTM> Hi everyone
<da_bon_bon> patricko: i dont have the live cd
<patricko> da_bon_bon: guess the fastest solution will be to reinstall it :(
<bronson> There's a wiki page about this isn't there?
<JohoTM> i have a problem in ubuntu: mit cdrom devices are not created correctly in /dev...does anyone know how to fix this?
<da_bon_bon> patricko: fastest? it will take an hour! cant i boot it into a single-user system from grub?
<bronson> da_bon_bon: yes.
<da_bon_bon> bronson: please provide me the link if u can
<bronson> da_bon_bon: I'm looking it up.
<da_bon_bon> bronson: how?
<bronson> from memory: boot to the grub screen.
<da_bon_bon> yes
<bronson> Then add "single" to the boot params, and boot.
<bronson> It will say, "enter root password for system maintenance".
<bronson> Since Ubu doesn't have a root password, I don't know what you should enter here.
<patricko> bronson: debians config asks root pass on single boot, doesn't ubuntu do that?
<daniels> patricko: no
<da_bon_bon> bronson: ok i will try. any other solutions if this doesnt work? the wiki page?
<bronson> BUT, once you're in single user mode, just type "passwd USERNAME" and type the password again.
<bronson> Also "adduser test" and type a simple password for test.
<bronson> (where test is a super-simple user name, just to see if it will work)
<da_bon_bon> bronson: thnx a lot. anyway wheres the wiki page u told me about?
<bronson> da_bon_bon: still looking.
<da_bon_bon> bronson: ok.
<da_bon_bon> bronson: can i boot from grub into 'recovery mode'? will it help?
<Burgundavia_> recovery mode is single user mode
<da_bon_bon> Burgundavia_: really? then thats what i am looking for! thank u!
<da_bon_bon> hey i will brb, hopefully from linux.
<bronson> Well, I can't find anything.
<bronson> Good luck.
<da_bon_bon> bronson: thnx
<xulin> hi ..
<JohoTM> i have a problem in ubuntu: mit cdrom devices are not created correctly in /dev...does anyone know how to fix this?
<unperson> Is there a good way to browse info pages through a GUI in gnome?
<Burgundavia_> no
<xulin> with wifi pci card are directly ok with ubuntu :o ?
<Burgundavia_> yelp doesn't do it yet
<unperson> Mainly, I constantly forget the commands for using the info browser (and I even USED emacs regularly for a while).
<unperson> I don't know who had the genius idea of implementing the help system in a way that itself needs a tutorial.  At least the basic features of man pages are pretty self-explanatory.
<unperson> Oh well, thanks.
<Burgundavia_> yelp sucks, to be honest
<bronson> unperson: info pages are the spawn of the devil.
<bronson> Usually you can find the same docs in a better format anyway.
<bronson> unperson: pinfo is a command line info reader that doesn't absolutely suck rocks...
<unperson> Yeah, I always avoid using the info pages because I find the interface so annoying.  It's like it's setup to be hypertext, only with weird new commands you don't normally use.
<fender> hi all
<unperson> Ok, thanks, gotta go afk for a moment.
<mitch_> Hi
<mitch_> I use the ubuntu live-cd. (latest version). is there any way to use the intel centrino wlan card with it?
<TTilus> would have replied to mitch_ but he run away
<TTilus> http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
<dkg> http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/pcmcianetzwerkkarte.html -- ubuntu hat kein pcnetconfig. grml
<dkg> whats next?
<dkg> there is no pcnetconfig in ubuntu.
<dkg> how to configure it?
<TTilus> dunno, havent played with pcmcia
<fender> can mplayer play windows media format file like wma?
<fender> *files
<Burgundavia_> yes, with the right codecs
<fender> with win32 codecs?
<RuffianSoldier> can xmms play wav?
<RuffianSoldier> jk
<TTilus> RuffianSoldier: depends on what it contains
<fender> don't think so
<RuffianSoldier> <RuffianSoldier> jk
<TTilus> one would expect it to handle plain pcm
<fender> iknow that ffmpeg can convert files but don't know if it can convert wma or wmv to mp3. ??
<fender> is there any other programs that can play wma apart from mplayer?
<fender> i also need some help with real player codecs, i try to play an old real player file and real player doesn't recognise it, it says codecs no longer supported, how do i overcome this problem?
<fender> i have real player 10.
<fender> could anyone help me out?
<crimsun> any application that uses said w32codecs should be able to
<crimsun> in my experience, mplayer is the only one worth a flick that does
<crimsun> its lack of an intuitive ui is rather abstruse, however
<fender> i'll try mplayer then.
<fender> does mplayer play real player files?
<crimsun> fender: if the codecs are installed, yes.
<crimsun> mplayer pretty much plays anything.
<fender> what codecs? where would i get them from?
<fender> is it win32 codecs?
<crimsun> did you follow the restricted codecs instructions on the wiki?
<fender> no.
<fender> should i?
<crimsun> of course
<crimsun> the wiki and -user mailing list archive should be the second things you refer to after the documentation, which is always the first.
<kleedrac> crimsun: Morning dude ... how are ya?
<crimsun> not bad, busy at work. Yourself, kleedrac?
<kleedrac> Just woke up :)
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu's upgrades are much safer and more stable than Debian repos (What I have noticed)  Anyone else noticed the same thing?
<zAo^> RuffianSoldier, I donnot agree tot that
<kleedrac> crimsun: I think I found the error in the strace ... it's looking for /home/kleedrac/downloads/mybackground-properties-0.0.1/NONE/share/locale/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/mybackground-properties.mo but there's no such file on my filesystem :)
<jmaya> join #perl-php on irc.perl.org
<zAo^> jmaya, dont spam plz
<jmaya> I am sorry I hit paste in the wrong window
<jmaya> no harm intended.
<zAo^> :) np m8
<maus> Okay, so. So I don't end up screwing this up, I'm reinstalling Windows on a partition for HL2/WoW goodness. Can I do that after I've installed Ubuntu, or should I rewipe, start anew, install XP, and then reinstall Ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> hey Marianitu!
<Marianitu> hei
<Marianitu> :)
<OddAbe19> hmmm... is synaptic broken in hoary
<OddAbe19> hmmm... is synaptic broken in hoary
<gsuveg> re
<Ribs> OddAbe19: You gonna repeat that _every_ ten minutes?
<OddAbe19> sure... why not? :-P
<Ribs> OddAbe19: Okay, thanks, I'll add you to ignore now.
<bagpuss> anyone have any idea how I'd go about adding a "trusted key" so apt doesn't whine at me?
<bagpuss> ah, got it
<bagpuss> gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys 1DB114E0
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<cenerentola> ciao
<da_bon_bon> bronson: hi, are you here?
<da_bon_bon> anyone here alive?
<da_bon_bon> anyone here alive?
<linux_mafia> yep
<linux_mafia> yep
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: hi. i have some networking issues. can u help me?
<linux_mafia> da_bon_bon, maybe? whats up? is it ubuntu related?
<gsuveg> da_bon_bon: ask
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: its ubuntu related. i conect to internet using cable modem, which is my eth0 device. i configured it in network-admin. now, it takes a looong time for firefox to "resolving host" and ping does not give any response
<da_bon_bon> gsuveg: ^ ^ ^
<linux_mafia> da_bon_bon, you use dhcp?
<HcE> da_bon_bon: seems like your missing a gateway perhaps?
<HcE> or dns
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: no i dont use dhcp. its all manually configured
<da_bon_bon> HcE: no i have right dns and gateway too
<linux_mafia> da_bon_bon, does the file /etc/resolv.conf contain your name servers?
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: yes. cat chows them
<linux_mafia> ok
<da_bon_bon> also, i have this same problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7873&highlight=810
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: any solution?
<da_bon_bon> gsuveg, HcE: any solution?
<linux_mafia> da_bon_bon, sorry im not really familiar with cable modems, we do not have them in new zealand
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: think of it as a network device
<HcE> da_bon_bon: that was my tip for you
<linux_mafia> da_bon_bon, no shit, do they have ips of their own? are they similar to dsl modems?
<da_bon_bon> HcE: i have a static ip
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: static ip
<da_bon_bon> in knoppix i used netcardconfig, but its not here in ubuntu
<linux_mafia> is your card up? output of ifconfig is ? have you tried another cable to connect the device?
<da_bon_bon> also, how do i find a file browser, like konqueror? nautilus shows only home dir, nothin else
<da_bon_bon> linux_mafia: i am under win32 currently.
<darren> Anyone around to help?
<derf> anyone know where I can find gnome sharp packages for ubuntu?
<linux_mafia> which sharp packages exactly?
<linux_mafia> or all
<derf> any, really
<derf> i'm trying to put together a simple gnome# app
<Brikkah> I used pppoeconfig to configure my pppoe connection on a live cd, but then when i try to access site, it constantly says resolving blabla.com, what to do ??
<linux_mafia> well for me to get beagle running, i needed  some from cvs, and just got others from universe repo,
<zerokarmaleft> derf, gnome-sharp is included in gtk-sharp
<derf> error CS0006: Cannot find assembly `gnome-sharp.dll'
<zerokarmaleft> derf, did you compile with -pkg:gnome-sharp?
<gsuveg> how can i join to rosetta ?
<gsuveg> im very newbie today
<darren> I have downloaded a .deb file, how do I installer it by command line?
<derf> hmm
<gsuveg> darren: dpkg ?
<derf> zerokarmaleft, that seems to have worked
<derf> zerokarmaleft, i was doing "mcs gnomehello.cs -r gnome-sharp.dll"
<linux_mafia> derf, ignore him, gtk-sharp is in package libgtk-cil, and gnome-sharp is in libgnome-cil
<darren> gsuveg, what's the command?
<gsuveg> darren: sorry. i dont know now
<gsuveg> darren: man dpkg
<derf> ok, well, i got my gtk-sharp helloworld to compile and run, but my gnome-sharp helloworld errors out when I try to run
<derf> i'm thinking a coding error, though.
<derf> thanks for the help
<Brikkah> I used pppoeconfig to configure my pppoe connection on a live cd, but then when i try to access site, it constantly says resolving blabla.com, what to do ??
<derf> ok, yea, i had a space in my appid
<greg7589> now my keybord is in french cool
<greg7589> Ubuntu is very very cool I love it
<olimar> Hi all I'm trying to install beagle on my ubuntu system using the wiki help everything worked fine but it asks for gecko-sharp any idea from where I can get this?
<greg7589> I'm using Free znd I haven't a,ything to do to get online it's so cool
<zerokarmaleft> olimar, beagle uses gecko-sharp-0.6 iirc
<olimar> is there some deb pack for it?
<olimar> or fo I have to compile it?
<olimar> do
<linux_mafia> zerokarmaleft, can you stop telling people the wrong thing please
<zerokarmaleft> don't think there's a package for it yet
<linux_mafia> olimar, its in package libgecko-cil
<olimar> ah great!
<olimar> thanx mafia
<mrd> Anyone know what the plans are for Mark Shuttleworth's responses to the /. interview questions are?  (It's been over a month and a half.)
<olimar> and gnome-sharp ?! :/
<olimar> (excuse me...)
<linux_mafia> olimar, its all on the wiki man
<zerokarmaleft> linux_mafia, all you have to do is politely correct me, i qualified my statement with IIRC for a reason
<olimar> ok
<linux_mafia> zerokarmaleft, i said please
<swampie> Hello?
<zerokarmaleft> linux_mafia, it's blam that needs gecko-sharp-0.6
<zerokarmaleft> i knew i ran into that problem somewhere
<darren> How do I burn an audio cd?
<swampie> Got Ubunto on covermount need help please?
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 00:00:07)
<wasabi_> Anybody know if it's possible to install a linux kernel module without being prompted?
<wasabi_> About an existing directory, etc.
<patricko> darren: I use k3b, it's a KDE app but it works also in gnome
<patricko> darren: another nice tool is burn, it's a python script and works from console, don't know if there is a good recording tool for gnome
<ivar> q: when mounting a USB drive, the permissions seem in order, but the filesystem is mounted readonly.. how can I enable writing ?
<mitch_> when i load a kernel module manually, where can i see the output?
<cenerentola> usb drive with ext2?
<ivar> cenerentola, i think it's fat32
<cenerentola> how can it be mounted read only?
<cenerentola> ivar: try -o umask=000
<ivar> cenerentola, mount says "usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)".. which is odd.
<patricko> ivar: what USB device is it? Maybe you have locked it, I mean write protected it
<cenerentola> ivar: mount -o umask=000  /dev/sda1 /yourpath
<cenerentola> ...mmm no...sorry
<ivar> patricko, it's a neuros ( http://neurosaudio.com )
<Yakfisher> patricko: does k3b work well with gnome?
<patricko> Yakfisher: yeap, I use it
<Yakfisher> sweet :)
<mrd> k3b's one of the few KDE apps I can tolerate.
<Yakfisher> its the one i miss
<patricko> ivar: ohhh, I wanted to buy one of them some time ago, but they selled only in the USA :(
<cenerentola> ivar: how much for yours?
<ivar> mine was $500 CDN
<ivar> patricko, there are resellers that will ship internationally now
<patricko> ivar: how does the broadcast feature work, well?
<ivar> patricko, i honestly haven't had a chance to try it much
<ivar> and I haven't been able to sync from linux
<patricko> ivar: mary christmas!!!
<ivar> patricko,  you too :)
<patricko> ivar: ohh I read on a debian news letter it should sync nicely
<ivar> patricko, it looks promising, but for some reason the device switches to read only
<ivar> i'm a linux newbie, so I'm not sure how to debug this.
<ivar> but when I open a shell and go to the device.. it's readonly that way too
<ivar> (which is why I'm asking here instead of #neuros ;)
<patricko> what are the permissions of the directory in which you mounted the device? Is it readonly even for the root user?
<LLM> im a total linux n00b, how do i install it. i downloaded the ubuntu installation ISO and i burned it as a bootable disk, and when it loads caldera dos, it freezes when i try to run the ISO
<LLM> what do i do?
<Cube-ness> LLM, are you booting off of the cd?
<LLM> yes
<Cube-ness> what do you mean when you say, 'try to run the ISO'?
<ivar> ok, i unmounted the drive and followed cenerentola 's mounting advice
<LLM> afaik, it boots fine because it loads caldera DOS, and i typed DIR and the only file is the ISO image, when i typed this in, it says its a bad command or filename and freezes, i then need to restart
<patricko> ivar: and did it work?
<ivar> so things are working differently now.. normally i mount as myself, but now it's mounted as root (at least all th efile permissions are set to root.root)
<LLM> i dont really know how to use DOS, ive been a windows user ever since i got a PC, but windows sucks ;)
<ivar> patricko, testing.. (looks like it)
<Cube-ness> LLM, one thing is for sure...it shouldnt be booting caldera dos
<LLM> hmm
<LLM> maybe i should just order a CD and see if that works
<LLM> thanks for you help tho
<s0cks> When Hoary comes out, will I automatically be shipped a copy of the CD because of my status in the CD Order database?
<Cube-ness> are you sure its caldera dos?
<LLM> ya
<Cube-ness> who the heck did you get dos on the cd?
<Cube-ness> how
<^SilenT^> Cube-ness, Caldera... wasn't that something related to linux? I think he just gets a console or something.
<LLM> all i did was burn the ISO that i got from the download page on ubuntus site as a bootable CD
<s0cks> ogra_ : Msg me when you get back
<will_> anyone good with beep music player here?
<Cube-ness> LLM, does it say DOS or are you just confusing linux console with dos?
<LLM> it says that its loading Caldera DOS after i boot from CD, it then looks exactly like a normal command prompt
<LLM> like i said, im new, i dont know anything about linux
<LLM> i could be wrong
<Cube-ness> LLM, and are you sure youre booting off the cd? you shouldnt see an .iso file if you list the contents of the cd
<Cube-ness> heh
<^SilenT^> on a side-note. I just tried booting from the cd, worked, gotten that install menu, chose my language and country and after that nothing happens.
<^SilenT^> haven't bothered checking it out right now, not much time.
<Cube-ness> did you burn the iso as an image of just write the iso file to a cd as a file?
<LLM> well it cant be booting from my HDD because its formatted
<LLM> i wrote it as a file i think
<Cube-ness> well thats not right
<^SilenT^> and probably made the cd a bootable one.
<^SilenT^> ?
<thenuke> :I
<Cube-ness> LLM, what did you use to burn it?
<LLM> Nero Express
<Cube-ness> you need to burn it as an iso/image file..
<Cube-ness> i am guessing that nero has some funky 'make bootable with caldera dos' feature, which isnt what you want
<LLM> i see
<LLM> ill try and burn it the proper way, i think i know what i did wrong
<Cube-ness> if i am not mistaken, you should be able to right click the iso file and select 'write to dics'
<Cube-ness> disc
<Cube-ness> at least i seem to recall doing that in windows..who knows
<LLM> nah
<LLM> i cant
<LLM> its burning right now
<nyk> whats the difference between main, restricted, and universe
<nyk> ??
<mrd> Licensing and support.
<LLM> done burning brb
<melazyboy> ... and code maturity
<mrd> Is code maturity involved in the decision?
<LLM> ffs, my PC must not want to convert to linux, im getting no signal to my monitor, the cable is plugged in proper
<mrd> I thought main is stuff Ubuntu officially supports and maintains and is Free, restricted is stuff they semi-support but isn't always free, and universe is just a snapshot of Debian Unstable.
<LLM> does ubuntu support booting from a USB HDD?
<melazyboy> by my understanding universe is a 6month old ghost of debian sid, main was based on what they wanted to support which was in part based on time resources and maturity
<LLM> brb, im gonna see if my CD boots properly on this PC
<melazyboy> in addition universe is also compiled by debian org, and main is compiled by ubuntu devs
<will_> which debian version (STABLE, TESTING, UNSTABLE) is ubuntu warty on?
<melazyboy> STABLE
<melazyboy> =D
<melazyboy> will_ its the ubuntu equiv of debian stable (woody) i should say
<darksatanic> will_: As I understand it, it's a snapshot of parts of unstable from about July, stabilised.
<melazyboy> where as hoary is the equiv of debian 'unstable'
<darksatanic> The Ubuntu development model doesn't match the Debian one at all.
<mrd> Ubuntu's on Unstable I thought.
<melazyboy> no the debian one makes sense in theory and doesn't work, the ubuntu one makes no sense in theory but we expect it to work =/
<mrd> Er, based on Debian's unstable.
<Wibbler> no its not, ubuntu is based on a 2.6 kernel - woody is still on a 2.2 - sarge is based on a 2.4
<will_> okay, has anyonecompiled rhythmbox with xine here?
<Wibbler> I had a go at running the live version on virtual pc on a mac and it ran perfectly, but the warty install set the video up diferently and cocked virtual pc up
<Yakfisher> will a near future ubuntu release let me listen to bbc radio without having to download stuff from all over the place? Burning cds easily would be nice tooo. Is this in pipeline? Other than that i love it :)
<will_> yakfisher: what do you use to get the bbc radio player?
<Yakfisher> installing mplayer at the moment. totem just comes up with error messsages
<nyk> ok so what repository should you use
<Ad__> Hello, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 4.1 on my old Omnibook 4150 (256 MB Ram PII 333 MHz..) the installation seems to stop after "Scanning for cd-roms". Not the Harddrive led nor the CD-rom led blinks. I have tried with 2 different CDs. Any sulotions?
<Yakfisher> i think the bbc want lots of linux feedback on what works. I could get radio on suse but even that was a bit wacky sometimes
<credativ> where can I find a list of packages that is included in lates gnoppix release?  The closest i saw on the website is: "on CD" well... that kinda defeats the purpose.
<perb> oops pardon the nic
<nyk> does the new gnoppix livecd have an installer?
<Yakfisher> nite all
<perb> they really dumbed down the website.... I can't even tell if it has, say tetex-extra. which is essential for me.
<perb> "Ubuntu contains essentially all of the packages available in the Debian repositories,"  wow gee wiz
<Ad__> I pressed alt+F4 and the prompt keeps spitting out "/cdrom/dists/stable/Release :Not a direcory Warning *** bad d-i Packages file" left to this it says "Date.. (none) user.info anna[4268] "
<perb> what is so damn hard about including ONE dpkg -l text file on their website
<imka> hi
<andy__> hello
<andy__> i'm not to sure of what i am doing! first time on IRC!
<georgia> hi andy__
<imka> i'm gonna install ubuntu for my gonnabefatherinlaw, but i don't see a dsl app in the default package selection.
<perb> try pppoe or pump
<andy__> if you got a DSL modem with ethernet connection it should work
<andy__> hi georgia
<Josephus> pppoeconf
<imka> andy__ currently he has to log in everytime he wants to go online (win xp)
<andy__> i used to have to do that with BTBroadband but the the dsl modem with router can be setup to log itself in
<andy__> thats how i am online now come to think of it
<perb> does anyone have a "dpkg -l" output file for the latest gnoppix live CD?
<imka> so it should work if the dsl modem is connected through ethernet?
<andy__> imka__ the DSL modem has a network port on it, into that is a wireless accesspoint and then i am connected using a DLINK wireless card on my Ubuntu Laptop!
<perb> ok how bout, this, can anyone confirm whether there is tetex-extra and emacs on latest gnoppix live CD?
<imka> andy__ sound good
<andy__> imka__ yes it should but be careful what u buy. make sure its DSL you need not cable
<imka> it's already set up. i just have to install ubuntu
<andy__> can u just explain what have set up already? how it works for windows and what is plugged in to what?
<imka> i'm not there right now
<imka> brb
<andy__> ok
<andy__> so does everyone here use Ubuntu as their main OS?
<andy__> Does anyone know an easy way to search for and connect to wireless networks
<andy__> i have been using IWCONFIG but it wont let me scan, and i have to know the ESSID to connect to it
<darksatanic> andy__: iwlist scan
<Josephus> andy__: iwlist scan
<Josephus> oh i'm late :)
<andy__> iwlink scan through up an error saying resource was unavailable and then kicked me off my wireless network
<andy__> and iwconfig showed the ESSID remained but it was no longer connected to the access point
<andy__> which is annoying
<cenerentola> can someone help me.. i need a good tutorial for setting up a print server..
<Josephus> andy__: you mean iwlist scan
<andy__> yeh, sorry that!
<andy__> i did type that in!
<Josephus> iwconfig -v
<andy__> what does the -v do?
<Josephus> prints version information
<andy__> hello again
<andy__> my wireless network keeps shutting down and i have to reboot to get it to start again
<andy__> does anyone know how i can fix it to stay on?
<|QuaD|> ubuntu-keyring... what is it?
<Josephus> andy__: we can't read your mind
<Josephus> so be a littlebit more specific
<andy__> sorry
<andy__> erh
<Josephus> chipset, dirver, kernel
<andy__> well i its a DLINK G650 wireless card connected to a linksys access point. no WEP on it and its infrastructure
<Ribs> hrm
<Ribs> what package do I need to play .wmv files?
<imka> what ports do i need to open for skype if any?
<andy__> the card was picked up by ubuntu straight away and is called ath0
<andy__> i am just looking for its chipset
<Simira> imka: Skype wont work with GnomeMeeting, it doesn't use the h232 protocol
<Josephus> Ribs: check out the mplayer howto in the forums
<andy__> i am on the default ubuntu 386 kernal at the moment on a celeron laptop
<Simira> are there any decent free English - <languages> dictionaries for linux? English - Norwegian, preferrable?
<andy__> i dont know what driver it loads :s
<imka> Simira i don't really care about gnomemeeting. lot of my friends have skype. do i need to open a port?
<Josephus> andy__: it's gonna be a prism
<imka> any1 using skype?
<Josephus> http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=357&question=General%20Wireless
<Josephus> see that page
<Josephus> there are 2 revs
<andy__> it uses  Atheros AR5212 / ath_hal i think
<andy__> ok thanks
<Baz> Im having trouble installing ubuntu, whenever I boot the install CD it freezes, sometimes before the language selection sometimes duirng sometimes after, but generally a few seconds after the Cd begins to boot it freezes
<Josephus> 2 different chipset, maybe you're using the wrongone?
<Simira> imka: should stand on the Skype pages, then
<Baz> ive tried the livecd, works fine and the Cds I have install fine on another system
<Baz> is this a known issue?
<andy__> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=9 is the one i have
<andy__> i think
<Josephus> andy__:  you said g650, now you're showing me a b card
<wasabi_> Does anybody know if Ubuntu's dhclient sends the hostname with DHCP requests?
<andy__> no i got the wrong page, its a G
<andy__> i'm looking for one to find which version it is
<Josephus> so again, which revision?
<Ad__> Is it possible to get the installation-files via internet aka net-install as in Debian?
<Josephus> it must be on the card imho
<andy__> which involves pulling it out an another reboot!
<Simira> are there any decent free English - <languages> dictionaries for linux? English - Norwegian, preferrable?
<mitch_> Hi
<mitch_> I can't get my wlan card to run
<mitch_> it always says it cannot load the firmware, but that's in place
<Josephus> http://madwifiwiki.thewebhost.de/wiki/FrontPage
* Josephus is away
<andy2> Josephus its hardware ver2 and firmware 3.1.6
<andy2> /etc/network/interface
<andy2> shows this
<andy2> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<andy2> name Wireless LAN card
<andy2> wireless_essid linksys
<andy2> auto ath0
<andy2> is that anyuse in working out why it cuts out?
<omalley> this is probly a stupid question, but does warty have a gui printer config tool?
<andy2> yes it does
<andy2> system config the Printing
<omalley> oh brother, gotta get use to the computer menu
<omalley> didn't even look there
<omalley> i'm just use to the gnome foot
<omalley> tks andy2
<andy2> no problem!
<olimar> Any idea about a "gtk-sharp" deb for ubuntu?
<Ad__> okey, Now i managed to start in safemode from the live cd. Is it possible to install the system on the hard drive from here?
<makaveli> does anybody know how to fix the error that says " the attempt to mount a file system with type resiserfs in IDE2 master, partition #2 () at / failed"?
<makaveli> i can't figure this out
<makaveli> i tried different filesystem and they all give me the same error
<scoon> makaveli, what other fs' have you tried? ext2
<makaveli> yep and ext 3
<scoon> and still get the same error ?
<makaveli> yep
<makaveli> it just changes
<scoon> makaveli, is the bios "seeing" the drive correctly ?
<makaveli> it should
<makaveli> how would i doube check
<scoon> makaveli, you need to restart and maybe hold down the delete key, it kinda depends on the bios
<makaveli> yeah i know how to get into bios
<makaveli> but where in the bios would i check
<scoon> makaveli, all right then check it out.
<scoon> makaveli, it is different for different bios'
<makaveli> so then what am i looking for
<scoon> makaveli, dunno.  i would make certain that the bios has the drive cof'd correctly.
<makaveli> yeah it does
<scoon> makaveli, like if the size is correct and what not.
<makaveli> yeah it is all right
<scoon> makaveli, it couldn't hurt to double check.
<scoon> makaveli, is this a new drive ?
<makaveli> nope
<makaveli> it is an old drive
<scoon> makaveli, so it just started doing this out of the blue ?
<makaveli> i used to have gentoo on it and then erased that to install this
<makaveli> and now it won't let me do the partitioning
<scoon> makaveli, i used to have gentoo as well and I had no problems re-formatting my drive.
<makaveli> i don't know what is going on
<AtnNn> after setting my network settings, it asks for a password and then i cant start any applications (X wont let them connect). why is that?
<makaveli> i also have xp pro
<scoon> makaveli, what are you running now.
<makaveli> nothing
<makaveli> when i deleted gentoo
<scoon> makaveli, that sux.  xp is crap.
<scoon> makaveli, do you have partition magic or a knoppix disc handy ?
<makaveli> it took the bootloader with it and now i can't even get into windows
<makaveli> i know how to fix that
<scoon> makaveli, that is a good thing.  you really don't need windows anymore.
<scoon> makaveli, what are you using now to chat w/
<scoon> makaveli, is this another compy ?
<makaveli> another computer
<scoon> ah
<scoon> makaveli, do you have a knoppix cd ?
<makaveli> no
<scoon> makaveli, i would try either re-installing ubuntu again
<scoon> makaveli, or i would get a knoppix disc and check the drive w/ qtparted
<makaveli> that is what i am trying to
<makaveli> do
<scoon> makaveli, and it fails
<makaveli> they drive is fine i just checked it with gentoo
<makaveli> disk
<scoon> makaveli, have you ever used this ubuntu disc for installing anything else ?
<makaveli> nope
<scoon> makaveli, maybe the disc is bad
<makaveli> the disk should be fine
<scoon> makaveli, or maybe the dl is corrupt
<scoon> makaveli, should ?!
<makaveli> yeah
<scoon> makaveli, well something is not correct
<makaveli> gentoo was running on it and so was xp
<bigtony> question anyone know how to clear out the .Xauthority file and make a totally new one cause i believe mine is messed up cause when i try to run x11vnc thru ssh i keep getting Xlib connection:0.0 refused by server
<scoon> makaveli, so gentoo disc checks the drive out ok
<makaveli> how would i check the filesystem just to double check
<makaveli> yeah it partitione fine
<makaveli> with gentoo
<scoon> makaveli, moneyshit says the drive is all ok
<scoon> makaveli, the disc is ok
<scoon> makaveli, look i think then the iso you have is shit.
<scoon> makaveli, try and get another one
<makaveli> i can try that
<makaveli> how would i check the iso image on a windows system
<scoon> makaveli, that is what i would do, if i was certain my hardware was ok
<makaveli> is there a program to do that in windows
<scoon> makaveli, do what ?
<makaveli> check the md5sum on the iso image to make sure it isn't corrupt
<scoon> makaveli, i dunno i haven't used winhell since win98
<makaveli> oh ok
<scoon> maybe F1 or google could help you
<makaveli> thanks tho i will try to download a new copy and see if that works
<Ad__> Still wondering if I can install Ubuntu from the live cd?
<omalley> Ad__: don't know for sure, but i wouldn't think so
<Ad__> damn. I realy want Ubuntu, but I get an error that it can't read from the CD after some initalizing things.. Probably my CD-rom that's fucked up :(
<bigtony> is there a way to kee gnome from running? what i mean is this i have noticed that if i do a session and run fluxbox and then i run vncserver it displays the gnome desktop so obviously gnome is running is this normal?
<Ad__> "/cdrom/dists/stable/Release : Not a directory Warning *** bad d-i Packages file" left to this it says "Date.. (none) user.info anna[4268] " :/
<Nominus> hm...why there's no ieee80211_crypt_wep, ieee80211_crypt_ccmp and ieee80211_crypt_tkip on the installation CD while there's an wireless encryption key option in the installation program?
<Nominus> did you just forget to put it in or there's another way to make ipw2100 and ipw2200 work with encrypted connections?
<moquist> oh, s*!#.  I just blew away my extra backup-y partition with all its data by not paying attention during an Ubuntu reinstall.
* moquist sighs
<confrey> hi everybody
<moquist> confrey: hey.  not much going on in here atm.
<confrey> is there in ubuntu's gnome the Debian menu? I can see the menu items in /usr/lib/menu, why doesn't The debian menu appear in gnome's menu?
<littlepenguin> try the gnome panel config app
<Nivlem> Howdy....what is the default application for creating reiserfs filesystems? I thought it would be mkreiserfs?
<Agrajag> mkfs.reiserfs
<littlepenguin> mkreiserfs works too
<Nivlem> Agrajag,littlepenguin: K thanks...is it not installed default?
<Agrajag> yes, it is.
<Agrajag> Are you sure you have /sbin and /usr/sbin in your $PATH?
<sivang> doesn anybody get low throughput from archive.ubuntu.com ? about 20Kbits
<littlepenguin> Nivlem: try a whereis mkreiserfs. then note the path to mkreiserfs. then do set | grep "PATH". then see if the folder where mkreiserfs is is in the path
<tritium> I wonder if I'm the first to defend his thesis using ubuntu...
<littlepenguin> how
<Qerub> Anyone file like uploading a PO template of gnome-panel to Rosetta?
<JStrike> Anybody have any solution to the NVidia/XOrg issue that has cropped up in the last couple of days?
<JStrike> With Hoary, that is
<djtansey> anyone here know how to transfer files from ubuntu to a palm?
<Nivlem> littlepenguin: Thanks..I got it..
<tritium> JStrike, what issue?
<MyMimi> Hello
<tritium> I'm running Xorg with my nVidia GeForce with no issues that I'm aware of.
<littlepenguin> djtansey: try gnome-pilot
<JStrike> tritium : Well, X wont start. The error message mentions incompatible version numbers with the NVidia kernel
<tritium> JStrike, sounds like you updated your kernel without updating restricted-modules or something like that.
<JStrike> tritium : Everything is up to date
<littlepenguin> jstrike: kernel version?
<djtansey> littlepenguin: i have gnome-pilot working .but i don't see how i can transfer files to a palm device
<JStrike> littlepenguin : 2.6.8.1-3-386
<tritium> JStrike, linux-image-2.6.9-1-686 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9-1-686 ?
<tritium> JStrike, that's not the lates.
<tritium> latest.
<littlepenguin> sorry, djtansey. i'm not @ my ubuntu machine. i'm at a location with only a winblows machine. doing this from mIRC
<djtansey> littlepenguin: no worries. i'm looking into the stuff included with pilot-link -- seeing whether pilot-xfer works for me
<Killian> ehlo.....
<Killian> is 4.10 aka Warty?
<littlepenguin> as for me, djtansey, a good search of all the menus sometimes works for me
<littlepenguin> yes, killian
<Killian> cool....
<Killian> now.....question..
<Killian> anyone installed on PPC yet?
<candyman> where is the mozilla install directory in Unbuntu (trying to install flash player)
<littlepenguin> me! me!
<tritium> Killian, yep
<Killian> slick....howd it like it?  and will it go onto rdisk0 partition?
<Killian> im tryin to keep my osx partition
<andred> candyman, Just put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins (create that directory)
<littlepenguin> you can install flash from the apt-get
<littlepenguin> I belive so, killian
<tritium> Killian, dont' know...I had previously wiped out everything on drive and installed debian.
<littlepenguin> look in the installer menu
<candyman> thanks
<littlepenguin> and now, a little thing called a survey. what wm/de do you like/use
<tritium> candyman, dpkg -L mozilla-browser
<tritium> will list the files in the package "mozilla-browser"
<candyman> thanks
<candyman> the installer keeps asking for the right path, andred. just creating a home/.mozilla/plugins does not cut it
<Killian> littlepenguin: you did a 2nd partition install?  or you think its possible
<Killian> hold C button on reboot i know.....
<andred> candyman, Don't use the installer. Just copy the .xpt file and the .so file. I don't remember their names.
<candyman> ok
<candyman> will do so
<andred> The files are libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt
<littlepenguin> yes, i did do a 2nd partition install. w/ a 40gb hd, i made about 28 gb for OSX. the after osx was installed, i launced ubuntu's installer and out of the 12 or so gb of free space, i made a reiser partition and installed ubuntu
<littlepenguin> for those interested, this on imac g3 600mhz 40gb hd 256mb ram
<Killian> cool littlepenguin
<tritium> JStrike, did you get the latest kernel installed?
* Killian is gonna do a dualboot on a G4 Dual 533 / Dual monitor
<candyman> andred, it just worked
<candyman> thanks
<candyman> (I had found the files by myself in the tar.gz)
<Killian> ty littlepenguin ....i'll be back when i get things up n runnin again
<littlepenguin> it should work on a g4 533. only prob might be the dual monitors, though. what's the gfx card?\
<scizzo> MikeGTN: going to fosdem this year?
<scizzo> next year I mean
<MikeGTN> scizzo: when is it? during February again?
<scizzo> 26 to 27th I think
<Gnurdux> just curios, does ubuntu have a custom built kernel, or is it the same as the Debian kernel for that version?
<Ribs> Gnurdux: I think it's custom made
<stuNNed> when in the FSCK will ubuntu unstable ship moz-thun 1.0? :D
<moquist> ai ai!  just reinstalled warty, added universe and changed sources.list to hoary.
<moquist> did apt-get update, started 'upgrade', stopped it to get k3b first.
<stuNNed>  moquist ooka mumba jumba wumba
<moquist> apt-get install k3b broke, and now apt-get -f install (which I was told to run) also breaks.
<moquist> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<moquist> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.stardivision.calc.desktop', which is also in package openoffice.org-mimelnk
<moquist> the upgrade wasn't installing packages when I stopped it; it was still downloading, so I didn't think it would hurt to stop it and install k3b first.
<Qerub> moquist: remove openoffice.org-mimelnk or force overwrite
<moquist> Qerub: do I do apt-get -f install --force-yes?
<Qerub> Rather: dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.3.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<tritium> or --force-overwrite
<Qerub> Of course :)
<sulkd> you know what the definition of irony is?
<moquist> Qerub: thanks; the dpkg command worked.
<sulkd> Ubuntu using bugzilla to have us report bugs in
* moquist needs to get a handle on apt
<sulkd> and bugzilla's interface is just stupid
<Qerub> sulkd: Sorry, I don't see the irony.
<sulkd> it's almost impossible to find the bug you're searching for, because it only has a search aspect, no browsing aspect. And the search engine is weak
<sulkd> Qerub, asking out to fill out bugs in a buggy bug tracker?
<sulkd> s/out/us
<Qerub> sulkd: Well, uhm. OK.
<sulkd> what good's a bug tracker if you can't make sure you find the bug you're having before entering it?
<moquist> Irony is in the eye of the beholder, which is certainly not where *I* would expect to find it.
<sulkd> I mean.. google doesn't ask me whether the bit I'm looking for is located in a form or a table or whether it's a <h1></h1>.. it just finds what I'm looking for
<sulkd> and also.. having to squint through the entire list of supported components, while the search form just shows us 4 entries at a time.. and yet the bug entry form is much nicer you just start typing the thing and it shows you possibilities
<sulkd> </rant>
#ubuntu 2004-12-29
<Josephus> why is that gdm refuses to start X (it sais there's already one running), but if i start it by startx it just works fine
<stuNNed> Josephus, welp
<stuNNed> killall gdm && gdm
<Josephus> it doesn't help, and if that helps it was the second reboot of my new system, first time it worked :)
<scoon> stuNNed, what does ps aux | grep -i gdm
<scoon> stuNNed, give up when you get that err ?
<stuNNed> scoon, ?
<scoon> stuNNed, yes
<stuNNed> scoon, sorry i don't understand your geek talk ;)
<Josephus> it keeps asking me to start a second X on a different screen, but at that time there is only 1 gdm and 1 X process
<Josephus> and for a few seconds i can see the cursor, the screen starts to flicker, and the whole thing just crashes
<Josephus> and there's no error in the logs
<scoon> stuNNed, but you said that startx works for you ?
<stuNNed> scoon, yes, but use gdm and autologin instead of startx mostly
<scoon> stuNNed, by the way man ps and man grep will help you figure out what I asked you to do
<scoon> ok
<scoon> stuNNed, try this
<scoon> stuNNed, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scoon> stuNNed, you need to do it sudo or root
<stuNNed> scoon, i'm in X and don't want to gdm stop it will kill X
<Josephus> hey if these are for me, i'm not that beginner
<scoon> stuNNed, sorry, i mis-read who wanted what
<scoon> Josephus, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scoon> Josephus, ps aux | grep -i gdm
<scoon> make certain that gdm is dead
<stuNNed> scoon, that is a np :)
<Josephus> it is
<scoon> dead ?
<Josephus> now yes
<scoon> Josephus, so what happens when you do a
<scoon> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Supplicium> hey, i just ordered some free ubuntu cds from the site and i was wondering if anyone knows if theres a limit to how many i can get.
<Josephus> scoon: flickering, see the X cursor, blank screen
<Josephus> no errormsg this time
<Josephus> now i got the message mentioned above
<Josephus> anyway i'm thinking that somehow gdm fails to start X properly, but i dunno how
<Hikaru79> I've been using Hoary without problems for a few weeks now, but just now when I went into Synaptic and "Reloaded" the repositories, I got:
<Hikaru79> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<scoon> Josephus, did you look in the log
<Hikaru79> Any ideas?
<scoon> Josephus, /var/log/gdm
<njan> I'm getting nasty inittab errors installing ubuntu off the latest warty CD..
<njan> ..I don't suppose there's any way to install ubuntu off a knoppix CD?
<JStrike> njan : Should be the same process as upgrading from debian. Look at the wiki
<njan> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto :)
<KAOS> ehlo
<Josephus> scoon: nothing interesting, if it's an xconfig error then why 'startx' works
<scoon> Josephus, anything strange in the logs ?
<KAOS> on a PPC install <Dual 533 CPUs G4> i get an error at 'via82cxxx' Any thoughts?
<scoon> Josephus, it may be a gdm error tho
<KAOS> so noone had troubles w. a PPC install? its just me?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<scoon> Josephus, is this a brand new error or have you done any apt'ing recently
<Josephus> yeah, the whole system, as i said it was a fresh installation
<scoon> Josephus, sorry missed that.  i was just logging in
<scoon> Josephus, so there is nothing noted in /var/log/gdm either ?
<root> is hoary completey fubar?
<Josephus> no, and i'll go get some sleep, maybe continue it tomorrow
<Josephus> thx, bye
<KAOS> hmm.....so noone on PPC Ubuntu at the moment <G4> : got error loading to device=hda partition=2 : modprobe -v aic7xxx dies at like 2%
<KAOS> get the "modprobe -v aic7xxx" error every which way ive tried installing so far.....
<usual> hi
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<usual> When choosing kernel packages, do I want to choose kernel-* or linux-*
<Cloudchaser> heya does anyone have any idea why i might not be able to make an online payment with firefox in ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser> i used to do it with no problem with mozilla in rh9
<Cloudchaser> i thought maybe there's some setting or something that i needed to set
<Cloudchaser> checked cookies and popups and allowed those
<gpled> i am trying to get ubuntu-desktop to install, but it fails because of gcalctool.  gcalctool says bad deb.  how can i fix this?
<gpled> Unpacking gcalctool (from .../gcalctool_4.4.20-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<gpled> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gcalctool_4.4.20-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gpled>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<gpled> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<gpled> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gpled>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gcalctool_4.4.20-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gpled> Failed to apply all changes! Scroll in this buffer to see what went wrong
<gpled> any ideas?
<cottonginntonix> hello everyone
<cottonginntonix> im still having troubles installing java...LOL
<gpled> anyone?
<gpled> is their a way to clear out /var/cache/apt/archives/gcalctool_4.4.20-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
* moquist thinks hoary is double-plus-unstable ATM
<scoon> cottonginntonix, what trouble ?
<scoon> cottonginntonix, it is pretty straight forward to get going
<Samchi> Hi, is there any known problem with fglrx and kernel 2.6.8.1-14?
<BockBilbo> good night
<BockBilbo> ..
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> ive had a problem with ubuntu
<BockBilbo> ive done an apt-get upgrade
<BockBilbo2> sorry
<moquist> BockBilbo2: have you also had a problem with Ubuntu?
<BockBilbo2> i was saying that ive done an apt-get upgrade
<moquist> ;)
<BockBilbo2> yeah
<BockBilbo2> :S
<BockBilbo2> xD
<BockBilbo2> lol
<BockBilbo2> see
<BockBilbo2> the upgrade has deleted my original kernel image
<Samchi> anyone know if there are any problems with kernel 2.6.8.1-14 Xfree and fglrx?
<BockBilbo2> and has destroyed to the initrd image
<Zotnix> I've noticed that Synaptic and apt-get upgrade differently.
<BockBilbo2> adding some new entries that wont work to grub
<farruinn> BockBilbo2: the old kernel should be right in /boot with the new one
<BockBilbo2> now i cannot log in to ubuntu
<BockBilbo2> :s
<BockBilbo2> farruinn, welll
<BockBilbo2> the new one isnt there
<BockBilbo2> though it is referenced in the new grub menu.list
<BockBilbo2> and the old one is there
<BockBilbo2> but the initrd image is missing
<BockBilbo2> so it doesnt run
<BockBilbo2> :S
<BockBilbo2> none of them boot
<farruinn> damn
<BockBilbo2> :S
<BockBilbo2> what has happened???
<BockBilbo2> :S
<farruinn> do you have a livecd?
<BockBilbo2> well
<BockBilbo2> knoppix
<farruinn> eh, that wouldn't be so good
<BockBilbo2> shall i download ubuntus live cd??
<BockBilbo2> gnoppix?
<farruinn> I was going to suggest copying the kernel on the livecd to /boot just so you could get back in and try to repair it
<BockBilbo2> mmm
<BockBilbo2> good idea...
<TTilus> Zotnix: they may well resolve dependencies differently, at least apt and aptitude do
<BockBilbo2> but... what could have happend???
<BockBilbo2> it makes no sense at all
<BockBilbo2> :S
<TTilus> got my MythTV-to-be -box assembled but it won't boot  :-(
<TTilus> fans buzz, but nothing else, no pic, no beep, no nothing
<BockBilbo2> well
<TTilus> any suggestions?
<TTilus> is my pundit dead?
<BockBilbo2> :(
* TTilus goes double-check everything
<BockBilbo2> well
<BockBilbo2> farruinn, you there?
<farruinn> BockBilbo2: I have no idea what happened
<BockBilbo2> well
<BockBilbo2> see
<TTilus> *shiver*
<BockBilbo2> i made an image of the whole linux partition 3 days ago
<BockBilbo2> i think im gonna delete the whole partition and replace it with the image
<BockBilbo2> it should work
<BockBilbo2> then.... i wont do the upgrade..
<TTilus> are socket-478 and PGA478 different?
<BockBilbo2> but.... farruinn is it recommended to do upgrades in warty???
<TTilus> ...could i have bought unsupported CPU  *blush*
<Killian> anyone know if Ubuntu can fdisk a HFS+ drive on install? Cuz im havin all sorts of probs over here w. a mac install, and im just sayin fsck it....take out the whole drive
* TTilus may some day even get to install Ubuntu
<usual> BockBilbo, what upgrade
<BockBilbo> usual i did an apt-get upgrade
<BockBilbo> and it changed my kernel and my grub config
<BockBilbo> and i cannot access to ubuntu now
<usual> BockBilbo, using warty?
<BockBilbo> yeah
<usual> weird
<BockBilbo> i dont really understand
<BockBilbo> yes it is
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> could it be a problem with universe?
<BockBilbo> or multiuniverse?
<TTilus> Killian: partitioning shouldt be about filesystems... mostly
<farruinn> Killian: I don't know what modules the installer loads/has, but perhaps you need to run modprobe hfsplus
<Killian> not partitioning....im just tryin to run 1st install
<Killian> install-power4 didnt work
<Killian> install didnt work
<Killian> at this time i could care less about the data on the disk
<TTilus> Killian: just implicated that partitioning from "fdisk"
<Killian> i just wanna get rid of the HFS
<BockBilbo> well
<Killian> hfs+
<BockBilbo> im now formating the partition and copying the image
<BockBilbo> :S
<farruinn> Killian: well, at the partitioning step just delete the hfs partition and you should have a huge chunk of empty space in which you can let the installer auto-configure if you wish
<Killian> farruinn....how would i run that on a initial install...
<BockBilbo> it will hopefully work
<BockBilbo> S
<BockBilbo> :S
<Killian> i dont make it to the partitioning step...
<Killian> it wont even load past 16%
<Killian> :S
<Zotnix> Mm.... GTK 2.6
<TTilus> Killian: boot installer from CD?
<Killian> yep TTilus
<farruinn> Killian: what model mac?
<Killian> Dual 533 G5
<Killian> G4*
<pixelmonkey_> Ubuntu needs to upgrade to gstreamer 0.8.6! :)
<pixelmonkey_> in warty that is
<Zotnix> WMV 9
<Zotnix> Heh
<pixelmonkey_> it's sitting around in Debian sid anyway... there are nasty bugs in 0.8.5 related to AAC playback (if you want it)
<Killian> it botches on modprobe -v aic7xxx <Like 5% on install>
<Killian> then jumps to module via82cxxx at 16% and stays there
<Killian> cd not runnin..nothin..
<farruinn> is this during boot or install?
<farruinn> because if it's installing then you've already partitioned...
<Killian> fabbioneinstall 
<Killian> farruinn; install
<Killian> bleh.....overly anxious and on a M$ kb atm
<Killian> any other linux distro ive used has been able to wipe out the drive no matter what FS was on it on install....
<Killian> this isnt even loadin up to really start install
<sgood1971> Anyone know how to turn off the wireless radio on  my laptop? ifdown eth1 shuts down eth1, but I do not think it shuts off the radio.
<Killian> tho ive never had HFS+....usually its been encrypted NTFS
<Killian> and linux has ate that up easily... :S
<Killian> sgood1971: wouldnt a "TOP" then "KILL <PID#>" for the radio work?
<sgood1971> I don't know. I will try though.
<Killian> as id think it'd have a process running for it somewhere
<sgood1971> Nope, no processes for the radio as far as I can tell.
<Killian> hmm.....not sure then...
<Killian> ive never had to shut down eth0's before
<sgood1971> Killian: Thanks anyway, I will just keep googleing until I get there.
<JStrike> Ok. The the Nvidia kernel is loading now. But I am still stuck in 640x480 for some reason. Any ideas?
<Killian> farruinn: any thoughts on what i can do w. this? was almost half tempted to try to run an fdisk thru the WIFI to wipe out the drive since i cant seem to clear it out from Root on the Mac end
<farruinn> Killian: I actually don't fully understand what your problem is or at what point in the install process it's occurring
<JStrike> It might have something to do with this from the log file
<JStrike> (II) NVIDIA(0): JD177: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz
<JStrike> and then
<nyktovus> whats the difference between main restricted and universe?
<JStrike> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)
<JStrike> etc
<farruinn> ubhuti: components
<ubhuti> The Ubuntu software repository contains thousands of software packages organised into four "components", on the basis of the level of support offered, and whether or not they comply with Ubuntu's Free Software Philosophy. The components are called "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse".
<Killian> on boot: hold C for CDBoot....brings up the First screen...checking IDE1...etc...then it brings me to the BOOT: prompt where you can type "install" 'install-power4"
<Killian> then after that...it locks at 16% on the install
<JStrike> and
<JStrike> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<nyktovus> thats great.. nice quote.. so whats the difference
<nyktovus> they could be called "bob" "fred" "teddy" and "terd" .. and they'd make just as much sense
<farruinn> Killian: ah, so it sounds to me like it's trying to load kernel drivers
<farruinn> don't know the answer to that
<farruinn> nyktovus: yeah, sorry, just reading tha now and seeing how unhepful it is
<Killian> shiznit
<Killian> wonder if its the Dual CPUs?
<Killian> hell...could be anything....
<farruinn> basically, main contains the free software supported and maintained by the Ubuntu team
<farruinn> Killian: my guess something to do with the mobo, but that's just a very uninformed guess
<nyktovus> ok .. so is that like "stable"
<farruinn> nyktovus: actually, warty is like stable and hoary is unstable
* Killian goes back to the drawin board for a bit....bbiab
<JStrike> no. It is the supported stuff
<farruinn> main, restricted, universe, multiverse exist in both
<nyktovus> what the fuck? are those different repositories i never heard of?
<farruinn> nope, *components* found on the repositories
<nyktovus> look what happened to stable, testing and unstable?
<nyktovus> can't i still use those?
<farruinn> that's warty and hoary
<farruinn> those are *releases*
<nyktovus> uhh..
<nyktovus> .. look lets drop the releases thing..
* Killian is away, fdisk'n HFS+ Drive [log:OFF]  [page:OFF] 
<nyktovus> i'm talking about sources to download all the fuckin apps that are missing in this install
<farruinn> nyktovus: that's not what you asked in the first place
<farruinn> you need to enable universe
<farruinn> that can be done by modifying /etc/apt/sources.list or through synaptic
<nyktovus> right. so if i enable universe what does that mean?
<nyktovus> universe is the most VAGUE term i ever heard
<JStrike> It means you have access to all the other apps that are not supported by Ubuntu/cannonical
<farruinn> nyktovus: look, I didn't choose the names - all of this is very easily found on the ubuntu website
<nyktovus> no its not
<nyktovus> i been digging around the crappy site all day.
<macewan> nyktovus: uncomment the appropriate line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nyktovus> its "help" and support" sectioins need serious help
<nyktovus> i know HOW to get repositories people. i dont know WHAT to comment or uncomment cause the choices of names SUCK
<nyktovus> cause they are vague and unhelpful
<JStrike> Dude. Get a grip
<nyktovus> at least in debian they sya "unstable" testing" stable"
<macewan> rescue remedy is your friend nyk
<nyktovus> ...
<macewan> takes the edge off
<nyktovus> thanx man.
<nyktovus> heheh
<macewan> :)
<Zotnix> You are using WARTY... if you have anything that says HOARY... you know you are using unstable.
<Zotnix> Not very hard.
<nyktovus> . i am using 4.10
<farruinn> that's warty
<nyktovus> so yes the system is stable
<macewan> i use it at work
<macewan> stable
<nyktovus> but the system is lacking tons of essential apps
<macewan> such as
<JStrike> So. Anyone have any idea about my Resolution problem?
<farruinn> btw, the components are described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<nyktovus> so i want to install,, using synaptic
<macewan> what app?
<macewan> have you been to ubuntuguide.org?
<nyktovus> THAT was helpful
<macewan> quite helpful
<macewan> which app are you looking to install
<nyktovus> xmms, sshd, proftpd, and netatalk
<nyktovus> maybe more
<farruinn> nyktovus: for ssh apt-get install openssh-server
<nyktovus> i tried, its not on the cd
<farruinn> xmms and netatalk are in universe
<nyktovus> why cant i just use debians packages?
<farruinn> erm, you don't have online repositories enabled?
<nyktovus> why did ubuntu make it all confusing
<macewan> are you drinking?
<farruinn> do you know how to use debian?
<nyktovus> not really
<nyktovus> but i was learnign
<macewan> sorry, that was uncalled for on my part
<nyktovus> i'm not drunk, just really stupid
<farruinn> ubuntu is *extremely* similar to debian - it does use deb packages
<farruinn> you get them with either synaptic or apt
<farruinn> (don't know if you know this already or not)
<nyktovus> and why does totem fail to play any mpg movies?
<JStrike> It seems to be an issue with my Monitor. Don't know why this issue would suddenly crop up
<nyktovus> ok well synaptic is my choice
<farruinn> nyktovus: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JStrike> nyktovus : Ubuntu doesn't ship with support for restricted formats
<nyktovus> holy crap
<nyktovus> thats GAY
* Zotnix sighs.
<JStrike> What?\
<Zotnix> Lots of distros don't
<farruinn> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/philosophy
<nyktovus> wwell chrsit how can we make this OS actually worthwhile?
* farruinn is done helping nyktovus 
<Zotnix> you can get the formats easily.
<nyktovus> how?
<JStrike> What are you going on about?
<macewan> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Zotnix> He just sent you a link
<Zotnix> RTFG
<macewan> not very ubunt of you
<macewan> ;)
<Zotnix> I came from Slackware ;)
<alka_trash> damn, my roommate decided to install Linux, so I handed him the Latest Ubuntu cd and then he goes and installs Redhat and he's now frustrated.
<farruinn> heh, serves him right
<farruinn> :D
<alka_trash> I was trying to help him, now he is back in windows xp again
<macewan> give him a warm milk. he'll be alright
<Zotnix> I went from Windows ME to RH8 on my laptop
<Zotnix> Liked it a lot.
<farruinn> wow, I seriously could not handle all that negativity coming from nyktovus
* Zotnix nods.
<Killian> anythings better than winME....cept perhaps Win 1.0
<Zotnix> Well WinME I owe to me discovering Linux anyways.
<Zotnix> Have used it ever since.
<JStrike> Argh. 640x480 is killing me
<macewan> haven't used win since '95 or so
<Zotnix> So... been using Linux since March of 2003
<alka_trash> wow
<alka_trash> it
<alka_trash> it's been a couple of years here too
<Zotnix> I learned it slowly... remember compiling my first package.
<Zotnix> brings a tear to my eye.
<Zotnix> Dependency hell with RPMs...
<alka_trash> yep
<alka_trash> I remember that,
<farruinn> heh, me to but only because it took so damn long on my 233MHz machine!
<alka_trash> I then settled down with slack
<JStrike> Any X experts in here?
<alka_trash> I guess not, what's your issue
<Killian> i like slack....probly my fav. distro ive used outta the 4 i have used
<alka_trash> Killian: it's a great distro
<Zotnix> I've used RH8, RH9, FC3, Debian, Slackware, Gentoo, Ubuntu, and Mandrake.
<JStrike> alka_trash : I am stuck in 640x480 in Hoary atm
<Zotnix> Slack I loved the boot scripts.
<Zotnix> The layout of that.
<Zotnix> but I'm liking Ubuntu.
<JStrike> alka_trash : I suspect it has taken a dislike to my monitor
<alka_trash> JStrike: check your config file :
<zenwhen> Zotnix, I switched from slack too.
<JStrike> alka_trash : Nothing has changed
<Zotnix> Well my list distro was Gentoo
<zenwhen> I've taken to tosiing all my needed stuff in bootmisc.sh
<Zotnix> Got tired of compiling... though i loved the repositories... so huge.
<zenwhen> lol
<Zotnix> last*
<Zotnix> Ubuntu comes close enough
<zenwhen> If ubuntu doesnt't have it, debian usually does
<zenwhen> doesn't*
<Zotnix> Mandrake.. LOVED the ease of use. Didn't have to struggle with Samba
<alka_trash> JStrike: open command prompt, log in as root,
<alka_trash> JStrike: did you get that far yet
<JStrike> alka_trash : Well, I dont have root. Will run whatever you say as sudo
<alka_trash> JStrike: yep that's ti
<alka_trash> JStrike: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JStrike> ok
<JStrike> alka_trash : done
<JStrike> alka_trash : You still there?
<alka_trash> JStrike: sorry, helping my buddy
<odo> ok, now I
<odo> 'm impressed
<JStrike> alka_trash : np
<odo> just installed ubuntu to my laptop...this is really the first distro where touchpad, wlan and  perverted soundchip work out-of-the box... :)
<tritium> JStrike, did you get the latest kernel installed yet?
<alka_trash> look in that config file for horizontal and vertical settings
<JStrike> tritium : yep
<JStrike> alka_trash : I have them. For which depth are you talking about?
<alka_trash> what's the highest setting on those
<alka_trash> 1024x768?
<JStrike> alka_trash: 1280x1024
<alka_trash> kewl
<JStrike> Which is what I used to run it in
<alka_trash> right above that do you notice the section monitor
<JStrike> alka_trash : yes
<tiago_> hi there, how can I load a subtitle on totem-xine?
<alka_trash> is there anything for HorizSync
<JStrike> Nope
<tritium> JStrike, so is Xorg working with your nVidia now?
<JStrike> Just Identifier and Option
<JStrike> tritium : Yes. But only in 640x480
<JStrike> tritium : Thanks for the heads up btw
<tritium> looks like it's just a matter of configuring your monitor?
<tritium> JStrike, no problem.
<tiago_> I can't load this subtitle... it not enables this option from menu
<JStrike> alka_trash : Must I add something in for HorizSync
<lil_anthony> question: what file is edited to start different window managers? cause for some reason i no longer get the session menu when i start ubuntu :(
<lil_anthony> it automatically goes to gnome :(
<farruinn> lil_anthony: running warty?
<lil_anthony> yes
<farruinn> ok, check Computer>System Configuration>Login Screen Options
<farruinn> er, setup rather
<tiago_> anybody could help me?
<lil_anthony> ok far i'm seeing this but not getting it cause it appears to have the right window that i want but i never get that when i try reboot
<lil_anthony> i just get a screen says debian and login password
<farruinn> lil_anthony: oh, from what you had said before it sounded like you had automatic login enabled
<lil_anthony> sorry
<lil_anthony> no it starts gnome when i login but i personally hate gnome and want to use fluxbox instead
<farruinn> lil_anthony: have you installed flux?  last I knew it wasn't in warty
<lil_anthony> not sure what i changed though but i no longer get the session options
<lil_anthony> yes
<lil_anthony> i installed it
<farruinn> aaah, from debian sources?
<lil_anthony> been running it for a whilie
<lil_anthony> i believe so
<lil_anthony> if i recall i did a apt-get install fluxbox
<farruinn> sounds to me like gdm has been pulled in fromt he debian repos to
<farruinn> too*
<lil_anthony> well i installed xdm
<farruinn> oh, hmm, I haven't used xdm for ages...
<IamMooooo> can anyone help me with an install, the install is hanging at loading components 34% "retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-386-dI"
<lil_anthony> well all i want is NO GNOME
<lil_anthony> and run flux
<lil_anthony> gnome makes my old system run slow as crap
<IamMooooo> annnnyone know?
* farruinn is installing xdm to take a look
<lil_anthony> what file is that tdm & in i changed it to fluxbox &
<lil_anthony> i can't remember the file though
<lil_anthony> i thought it was .xsession
<^SilenT^> .xinitrc perhaps
<lil_anthony> let me try
<JStrike> Shouldn't Xorg retrieve my HorizSync from my monitor identifier
<scoon> lil_anthony, gdm uses ~/.xsession
<farruinn> scoon: lil_anthony is using xdm
<lil_anthony> ok this is totally confusing me :(
<lil_anthony> dang i changed this crap last night trying to get vnc to work
<tritium> JStrike, I haven't been following too carefully.  Did you try the Option "UseEdidFreqs" "true"
<tritium> ?
<farruinn> lil_anthony: I think you're right - ~/.xsession
<lil_anthony> well that file doesn't exit
<farruinn> try creating it and just putting fluxbox& in it
<farruinn> ^SilenT^: does that sound right?
<lil_anthony> then restart X?
<farruinn> yeah
<^SilenT^> farruinn, Could be. man xdm might be usefull :)
<farruinn> that's what I've been reading :)
<^SilenT^> =)
<JStrike> tritium : No. Should I?
* ^SilenT^ wubs Mac OS X on his iBook
<tritium> You could...
<lil_anthony> so xdm ?
<lil_anthony> or just make the file
<IamMooooo> can anyone help me with an install, the install is hanging at loading components 34% "retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.8.1-386-dI"
<Quest-Master> I want to find a cheap iBook
<tritium> JStrike, be sure you've read through /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<Quest-Master> So stylish and cool.
<^SilenT^> Quest-Master, :)
<JStrike> tritium : I am still not understanding why this would suddenly happen
<lil_anthony> ok i made .xsession
<tritium> not sure...
<lil_anthony> put fluxbox & in there
<lil_anthony> and chmod 600 the file
<lil_anthony> let me restart x and se what else i can screw up :)
<farruinn> hehe, good luck =)
<tritium> JStrike, I've got to step away for a while...I'll be back later.
<Kirsch> what's a good CD Burning program to make a Music CD from MP3s?
<snerfu> k3b
<Hikaru79> What's a good C++ IDE besides Eclipse?
<StevenR> where do ubuntu cd's get shipped from?
<xevil> mine came from Sweden, if I remember correctly
<mike998> hmmm when trying to start quake 2 installed from synaptic and from my windows CD, I am getting an error LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<mike998> I have other stuff (lsdldoom and RTCW) running
<mike998> does anyone know what this .so is and where I can get it?
<gpled> when installing, could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com . is that normal?
<StevenR> xevil: thanks
<Hikaru79> gpled, no :| It means that computer is having problems connecting to the internet
<Hikaru79> Was it able to complete installation?
<xevil> StevenR: n/p
<xevil> StevenR: it took several months to get them... I had almost forgotten about it
<StevenR> xevil: i got mine a couple of days ago :)
<xevil> StevenR: easy install, huh?
<sub_pop> has anyone experimented with Gmail's POP? how does it behave with labels?
<StevenR> xevil: only played with live cd so far, need to fit my other harddisk to install it
<gpled> Hikaru79: it tried about 3 times, then moved to something like security.ubuntu.com.  also, I could ping archive.ubuntu.com from tty2
<Hikaru79> o_O Hmm
<Hikaru79> So it *did* have a connection to the internet that worked?
<xevil> StevenR: it was the most painless Linux install I've done... less than an hour and everything worked
<gpled> Hikaru79: yep.  i aslo pinged www.google.com
<gpled> also
<StevenR> xevil: cool :)
<Hikaru79> Oh, in that case, it was probably just a problem on Ubuntu's side
<Hikaru79> That's very rare, but it does happen
<Hikaru79> Try again in a few hours
<Hikaru79> Should be fine... I think
<Hikaru79> I see no reason why it would be able to connect to everything *but* Ubuntu's repositories...
<mike998> strange thing is, I can run quake 2 using wine, but I get no sound... Google looks like it's a problem with maybe a Joystick(?) but I don't have one and I've tried using the set_joystick 0 switch and am getting nothing
<Hikaru79> Heh
<Hikaru79> I've always found it very wierd that Joysticks plug into the sound card >_>
<mike998> *sigh*
<gpled> Hikaru79: it was trying for a path within the site. so i figured they had renamed a file or something.
<mike998> so much for wanting to run quake 2
<Hikaru79> It would've given a different error than 'cannot connect'... I would think
<gpled> has anyone had trouble installing gcalctool?
<douglas> is there a kget like app for gnome ?
<gpled> douglas: is that like wget?
<douglas> nope
<Hikaru79> Still getting "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907" when trying to reload the Synaptic repositories ;_;
<douglas> is a downloader mananger
<StevenR> well ubuntu live cd works from qemu, if anyone's interested
<StevenR> meet my alter distro StevenR_Ubuntu
* StevenR_Ubuntu waves
* snerfu waves
<nyktovus> ok so how do you set xmms to be your preferred mp3 player?
<nyktovus> i found the "preferred applications" panel.. but its only for web browswers and text
<oh8gdv> can someone help me a bit with hoary? Im
<nyktovus> anyone?
<oh8gdv> I'm having some trouble with utf-8 :)
<oh8gdv> it seems to be the default
<StevenR> I have a quick install question... If i put the install cd in, how long would it take me to get to the point where I could just leave it cd crunching? (pretty experienced user)
<snerfu> the install in itself is pretty short
<oh8gdv> StevenR: how long does it take to partition for you?
<snerfu> maybe 5 minutes to get to the package install section
<oh8gdv> and select the country
<StevenR> oh8gdv: it would take me about 3mins with something like cfdisk
<oh8gdv> StevenR: and it's not too long a process, probably you can get a coffee while it's installing
<oh8gdv> StevenR: not like windows, spending the whole evening just waiting
<StevenR> this is a fast box, 1830mhz athlon
<oh8gdv> 
<oh8gdv> I don't like utf-8 :)
<StevenR> i'll only have one partition on this experiementation install
<StevenR> and swap, so actually 2
<oh8gdv> but if someone (developer, perhaps?) tells me it's going to be forced anyways with the next release.. I might consider
<nyktovus> anyone know how i can set the preffered programs to be used to access certain file types
<StevenR> thanks folks
<oh8gdv> nyktovus: you can set text editor and terminal quite easily, if that's what you're looking for. other than that, I haven't used gnome enough to say
<nyktovus> i'm looking to set the preferred apps for mp3s
<bam> nyktovus, right click on an mp3 file and select properties
<bam> it will let you set it there
<bam> from like the fourth tab of the properties screen
<oh8gdv> hmh. so I guess everyone uses the stable release here? I'm going to need a bit more bleeding-edge than that. hoary seems really nice, other than UTF8.
<oh8gdv> though I could understand if it was being forced
<AndyFitz> hey doesnt     chmod user * -R work on hidden files ?
<bam> what are you looking for that's newer than in warty?
<oh8gdv> bam: x.org
<AndyFitz> how can you get it to affect them
<bam> ahh
<En3rgy> question on installing ubuntu..
<oh8gdv> bam: my radeon works soo much better under x.org
<nyktovus> nope
<bam> can't you set the apt-get sources file like you can in debian
<nyktovus> didnt werk
<nyktovus> it only opened it that once in that app
<oh8gdv> bam: mixing different versions in debian sucks. I don't think there's x.org for warty
<oh8gdv> I could be wrong, though
<nyktovus> and there was only 2 tabs in properties
<En3rgy> my laptop got stuck at or after the ling "Setting up gstreamer0.8-gsm"
<nyktovus> woah! i lied
<bam> really?  i get five tabs from properties when i right click on a file
<bam> and the fourth is 'open with'
<nyktovus> whats totem good for it doesnt seem to play anything
<oh8gdv> bam: I know it's not the best idea to expect any help with not-released version, but it was my choice. so far so good.
<oh8gdv> I guess I'll have to read the source
<bam> naw, i'm not saying anything bad about it, was just curious
<oh8gdv> unless you can tell me how to disable utf-8?
<En3rgy> have any of u guys tried installing ubuntu on a dell laptop?
<oh8gdv> En3rgy: not dell, but fujitsu-siemens.
<bam> nyktovus, i switched to xine for video.  i couldn't get totem to stream over smb
<snerfu> En3rgy, I have an inspiron 8100
<En3rgy> i'm using a inspiron 9200
<En3rgy> can't install tho.
<nyktovus> where do apps exssit
<bam> En3rgy, i'm running it on a dell inspiron 3800 right now
<snerfu> En3rgy, errors on packages?
<En3rgy> error when installing
<En3rgy> got stuck while setting up packages.
<snerfu> just keep rerunning that package installer
<nyktovus> in mozilla i get an "open with" dialog
<snerfu> it will eventually get everything
<nyktovus> where can i find xmms
<En3rgy> that's in my install phase tho.
<nyktovus> ???
<En3rgy> how do i do that.
<snerfu> happened to me alot
<En3rgy> they got stuck at the same point for hte last 3 times i've tried..
<snerfu> it will drop you back to the package install option, and when you choose it again all the stuff you already installed is cached
<bam> nyktovus, you gotta enable the the "universe" level packages in synaptic to see xmms... if that's what you mean
<En3rgy> how? after restart?
<nyktovus> no i have it installed already
<nyktovus> i just dont know where to find the app itself
<nyktovus> is it in /etc? /sbin?
<bam> Ohmer, you already install the package/
<nyktovus> where?
<bam> ya
<bam> /usr/bin/xmms i think
<macewan> multimedia
<macewan> applications > multimedia
<En3rgy> snerfu, how do i get back to that package option page?
<bam> after i installed xmms (and xine), i didn't see the items in the multimedia menu until after rebooting
<En3rgy> i'm still at the second part of installing ubuntu
<snerfu> When it errors out one of the options brings you back to the main install screen
<macewan> bam: kill the gnome panel
<En3rgy> well, it just got stuck, nothing came out.
<bam> yam, it was fine, was just letting nyktovus know
<nyktovus> no i need the actual location
<bam> s/yam/yah/
<nyktovus> not its stupid menu placement
<bam> /usr/bin/xmms
<macewan> which xmms > /usr/bin/xmms
<nyktovus> dude YOU RULE!
<nyktovus> bam is the man
<nyktovus> WOOT Woot!
* nyktovus dances like a jackass
<nyktovus> so whats a good mpg player?
<nyktovus> or how do i make totem play anything?
<En3rgy> totem
<bam> nyktovus, xine has worked out best for me so far, for video
<nyktovus> is there a way to make totem play things?
<En3rgy> nyktovus, i love totem!!1
<nyktovus> cause i already got it
<En3rgy> nyktovus, yes
<bam> i had to switch from totem to xine in ubuntu
<snerfu> En3rgy, sorry to hear about that, I struggled through it on my laptop too
<makaveli> wenever i try to partition with ubuntu i get an error that says "the attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in IDE2 master, partition #2 () at / failed" can anybody help me i've been looking for the past two days to try to figure out the problem and can't find the answer ne ware
<nyktovus> totem seems cool , i agree, but at the moment it blows.
<nyktovus> it doesnt play anyting but with itself
<bam> yam, i was getting a lot of errors with it
<nyktovus> and frankly i'd rather do that myself then watch all these lame errors for its lack of capability
<mike998> umm
<makaveli> i've tried every filesystem in the manual config and they all give me the same error
<bam> makaveli, is that a partition that ubuntu created?  or was it pre-existing?
<makaveli> ubuntu is trying to creat it yes
<makaveli> but i get that error every time
<bam> i tried like six or seven distro's desktops last weekend, and i remember running across that exact error, but i don't remember why, and i don't think it was ubuntu :(
<En3rgy> one more question while installing on my laptop, it doesn't detect my NIC, only my wireless.. and since i don't have a wireless access, can i manually force ubuntu to get the other one?
<macewan> nyk: have you enabled multiverse?
<makaveli> well do u know how i would fix it
<nyktovus> no
<nyktovus> what does it matter
<nyktovus> do i need to install more?
<nyktovus> whats a good all around mpg, divx, wmv player?
<bam> makaveli, i don't off the top of my head
<nyktovus> vlc?
<bam> nyktovus, xine
<macewan> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<makaveli> bam, so then what would u suggest me to do
<bam> although i don't think it will play wmv
<makaveli> what is wmv
<nyktovus> otem could not play 'file:///home/nyktovus/www.funnyjunk.com_water_balloon_fun.wmv'.
<nyktovus> Failed to open; reason unknown
<bam> makaveli, dunno, i'm thinking on it, but not sure
<bam> makaveli, windows media file
<makaveli> ok
<nyktovus> will xine play dvds'?
<bam> nyktovus, i'm not sure if any of them can handle the windows wmv codec  (but i'm not an expert on the subject)
<nyktovus> wah??
<makaveli> bam, i can use fdisk in gentoo and that works fine but this partitioning thing won't work no matter what
<bam> not sure about dvds
<makaveli> i don't know where else to look to get this problem solved it is all over the forums and nobody has replies that say how to fix it
<En3rgy> nyktovus, i don't remember what's the name of the package, but there's a package with all the windows video encoders
<macewan> nyk: libdvdcss2
<bam> he already bolted :(
<macewan> totem-xine also
<QM[FMA] > nyktovus, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<En3rgy> oop..
<bam> too impatient :)
<macewan> if he'd only read the howtos & guides
<En3rgy> any step by step booting for ubuntu?
<macewan> booting?
<macewan> or installing
<makaveli> hey what's the command to partition without the installer interface to do it from the command line
<socomm> qparted?
<lexhider> is lilo not available for ubuntu?
<En3rgy> installing.
<socomm> lexhider: Yes.
<socomm> lexhider: Lilo is available via apt-get.
<En3rgy> does anyone know how to force ubuntu to choose my NIC card instead of my WAN card during the "detect network hardware" section??
<lexhider> apt-cache search lilo | grep ^lilo
<lexhider> give nothing
<socomm> You need to enable the multiverse.
<lexhider> socomm: thanks, has lilo had some kind of license change I'm unaware of.
<socomm> lexhider: No, the Ubuntu developers seem to prefer grub over lilo.
<farruinn> umm... I dont' see lilo in multiverse on archive.ubuntu.com
<socomm> Multiverse, Universe one of those two.
<lexhider> I don't particularly want lilo, I'm just having troubles getting winXP to boot with grub and I thought I'd try and see if lilo would work.
<farruinn> eh, I dunno, I don't see it in universe either so I must be looking for the wrong thing
<rageear> hey everyone
<lexhider> unless I'm doing something really wrong, lilo isn't in universe/main/multiverse!
<socomm> apt-get update
<socomm> Grub should really have no problems booting into Xp.
<punkrockguy318> is there a way to read /var/mail/ besides cat?
<rageear> is it possible to see the contents of a disk before the install?
<lexhider> socomm: I'm getting "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<socomm> What sorta disk?
<rageear> i've got three disks in an old server and i don't want to erase any important data
<rageear> hard drive = disk
<DonL> Anyone know how to hook up an old Roland synth to a computer running Ubuntu and SBLive?
<DonL> ..and what sequencers work well?
<Quest-Master> DonL: Lot's of good sequencers.
<socomm> rageear: How about mounting them via a Live-CD?
<Quest-Master> DonL: Check http://www.gnome-apps.org/ and under Multimedia/
<DonL> I've seen some KDE specific ones
<rageear> oooh....thats a good idea
<DonL> Quest-Master, thanks I'll go there.
<Quest-Master> DonL: Some to check are BEAST, SWAMI, and Rosegarden Music (you can find this one at www.rosegardenmusic.com -- fabulous software piece)
<Quest-Master> No problem.
<DonL> I had it hooked up years ago to an Atari
<rageear> i can do that, but i've got an install disk already...any way to do it with just the install disc?
<scoon> anyone have any trouble with the warty samba upgrade
<DonL> I was looking at the Rosegarden one, but I didn't really want to install KDE libraries
<scoon> when i restart the service log.smbd show it crashing cuz of an internal err
<DonL> After years of KDE I thought I'd give myself a break and see if I could go it alone with Gnome
<farruinn> DonL: I think in this case it's worth it
<DonL> farruinn,  I'll take that into consideration!
<farruinn> DonL: the default qt theme is UGLY, but if you get the kcontrol package or something like that you can change the theme
<Quest-Master> DonL: Gnome > KDE, but KDE apps > Gnome apps overall sadly.
<lexhider> Here's my drama, just installed Ubuntu and want to boot XP, commented out windows bit in menu.lst (yes XP partition is hda1) and I get: "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7" if I try to boot it.
<lexhider> Is there a solution or is lilo available.
<wm_eddie> Hey, is there a way I can mount an NTFS partition RW?
<scoon> samba anyone ?
<DonL> lexhider, in the past I've always installed windows first. I don't think it likes linux partitions
<lexhider> DonL: windows was installed 1st.
<DonL> ahh
<wm_eddie> Windows's setup doesn't even concider that you have another OS installed.
<DonL> wm_eddie, yeah. That's true
<wm_eddie> Damn, I don't think RW NTFS support is even in the Ubuntu kernel...
<DonL> It's been a long time since I dual booted though
* wm_eddie tries one more time.
<wm_eddie> DonL: I've always had bad luck dual-booting... so I have two harddrives :)
<lexhider> wm_eddie: there's no mature rw support for ntfs, fat32 does have it though.
<DonL> me too. But I have a Linux distro on both
<wm_eddie> lexhider: Damn, but Mandrake had it....
<wm_eddie> my roommate is going to be pissed....
<DonL> If mandrake had it, it must be available to us
<wm_eddie> DonL: I'm not sure if it's experimental or not (NTFS RW support)
<DonL> Could be, wm_eddie
<farruinn> if mandrake had it we'd have it, but since we don't have it mandrake didn't have it =)
<farruinn> probably was experimental
<DonL> This is only week one with Ubuntu, for me, and I must say I'm lovin' it
<DonL> After three years of Mandrake and one of Fedora
<wm_eddie> I'm loving it too... but it's lacking on some really little things...
<wm_eddie> I can't wait for Hoary
<farruinn> yes, hoary will be nice
<DonL> I've found the unofficial faq pages extremely informative.
<DonL> and the extra repositories
<burnez> moin!
<DonL> less
<lexhider> as far as I can tell, it appears there are no lilo debs for amd64-ubuntu
<burnez> does anybody know this message "sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<burnez> "
<jonmasters> what is saying that?
<DonL> no, sorry, bur
<burnez> my gnome-desktop starts with a message that it would not run propperly because of the above
<burnez> the bash, e.g. when i try to do apt-get update or somethin else
<jonmasters> somewhere there's a missing hostname - what did you change?
<burnez> nothing, i tried to set up an dsl-connection
<DonL> during or after the install?
<burnez> after the install.
<jonmasters> Can you tell us what you did?
<burnez> i started sudo ppoeconf and then i set up a connection.
<burnez> pppoeconf
<burnez> sorry
<En3rgy> hey guys, any net install for ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> burnez: you didn't tell the dsl-configuration program to set your computer's hostname according to the remote hostname or something... did you?
<DonL> I'll have to ask here, because I don't know with this distro. Can you do a mock install after the fact so these things are picked up automatically?
<burnez> hmm... difficult to say, germany here
<burnez> one moment, plz
<DonL> I was hooked up to ADSL when I did the install, and everything worked after. I didn't have to do anything
<burnez> do you mean the ip of the dns-server?
<jonmasters> night.
<jonmasters> [gone] 
<socomm> burnez: Does your ISP offer pppoe?
<burnez> yes
<punkrockguy318> why are home directorys default a+rx permissions??
<socomm> Did you set your hostname in /etc/hosts?
<burnez> i used to use kanotix and everything worked this way
<burnez> nop, one moment, will have a look
<burnez> "127.0.0.1 localhost DeBiAn-BoX localhost.localdomain
<burnez> "
<burnez> that's all
<burnez> i really do not have a clue... :(
<socomm> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       eden
<DonL> I'm off for now. Thanks for the help and the chat. Much friendlier in here than in other places I've been
<socomm> That's what my /etc/hosts looks like.
<socomm> Perhaps you've got your entries out of order.
<burnez> hmm
<burnez> but i did not do anything.. well at leat i must have told ubuntu to set the computer's name to debian-box
<socomm> Yes.
<burnez> 'k and now?
<socomm> Run sudo pppoeconf.
<burnez> i did - several times.
<tavon> hello everybody~ I just got ubuntu installed and configured~
<burnez> will do again......
<socomm> Also try checking your wiring it may be loose.
<burnez> no, i am online with ubuntu at the moment
<tavon> is there a repository that has eclipse?
<burnez> what is this gethostbyname?
<socomm> burnez: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man3/gethostbyname.3.html
<burnez> thx, will have a look
<burnez> do i need: network-admin
<burnez> guyz, it's getting late... thank you for your kindness. i will be back tomorrow, i guess..
<burnez> thank you very much for the help so far!
<farruinn> anyone know if there are any afp clients for linux?
<farruinn> there's the server software, netatalk, but it doesn't look like that allows you to connect to a server
<nictuku> is it planned to add preseed support into ubuntu's d-i?
<Garathor> ....I am SO drunk.
<neighborlee> I hope future versions of ubuntu dont assume wrongly that everyone has dsl/cable connections....( I presume thats the case because not even setserial or wvdial installs during default setup!!)
<nictuku> really? I installed it today and I'm almost sure I saw it installing wvdial.
<neighborlee> was trying to setup my friend with ubuntu and i'm screwed without being able to get to the internet
<neighborlee> nope
<neighborlee> I had to install it manually by connecting to internet via windows and downloading it to his thumb drive then back over to ubuntu
<neighborlee> which was ok if not slopppy
<neighborlee> but the main problem is that I guesss linux overall (  maybe just ubuntu I have NO idea  for sure ) is REally bad at 56 modem setup
<neighborlee> one is a winmodem and while I thought id heard support for them is getting better..I didn't expect it to work period
<nictuku> blame your hardware vendor :)
<neighborlee> but the other two are seemingly well known modems that i'm surprised weren't detecting/setup better..one is intel with hayes chipset and the other is blaster modem with rockwell chipset I think..either way we need setserial apparantly to force it to setup right in linux ;(
<neighborlee> no its not them entirely...its pretty lame when not even setserial */or wvdial is NOT part of a default linux install
<neighborlee> one wonders how many 56k users have been turned off linux due to this problem
<neighborlee> yes I went to brag on ubuntu and I"m slightly embarrased FOR it
<neighborlee> even though im having no problems because I have dsl ...
<neighborlee> not to mention I was getting a weird s cript error running network-admin for which I had to totally reinstall to fix
<nictuku> you should also ask how many gigabytes one would have to fit in a CD to make everyone happy with a single cd distribution.
<nictuku> file a bug then.
<neighborlee> that is not the point nic
<neighborlee> I will
<neighborlee> trust me I will
<nictuku> I believe you.
<neighborlee> the point is why does linux assume no one is using 56k modems ?
<nictuku> about the dial up, I somewhat agree with you, since I am a dial up user.
<neighborlee> yeah ...
<farruinn> neighborlee: we have to keep in mind that this was the first release of this distro in in a word it is _amazing_
<neighborlee> I dont understand the rational
<farruinn> think about it, it will only get _better_ in the future
<neighborlee> farruinn, I def. can't disagree with that6
<neighborlee> that
<nictuku> ubuntu is great.
<neighborlee> farruinn, is the 56 modem support a known issue  then?
* neighborlee loves ubuntu
<farruinn> I dunno, I have cable here
<neighborlee> I just wasn't 'prepared' to be embarrased like that is sall
<neighborlee> all
<neighborlee> ic
<farruinn> winmodems you can't expect much from
<ironwolf> in squirrelmail, /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf doesn't seem to be the active config... any clue where the active apache.conf is?
<neighborlee> I did not expect much at all from his winmodem
<neighborlee> but the other two shrug no idea for sure
<lukins> has anyone been able to delete a cdrw?
<neighborlee> and I told him that...although He basically understood anyway
<neighborlee> lukins, delete ???
<neighborlee> you mean erase I presume
<lukins> i tried cdrecord blank=fast, but didn't work
<neighborlee> what error
<lukins> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jrg Schilling
<lukins> NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord
<lukins>       and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.
<lukins>       Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.
<lukins>       The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.
<lukins> scsidev: '1,5,0'
<lukins> scsibus: 1 target: 5 lun: 0
<lukins> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<lukins> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
<lukins> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<lukins> cdrecord:
<lukins> cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
<lukins> cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup .
<lukins> lukins@Ubuntu:~ $
<neighborlee> lukins, next time Please do not post in here when its that many lines
<neighborlee> lukins, causes the natives to get grouchy <G>
<neighborlee> anyway
<lukins> you asked
<neighborlee> and I informed
<neighborlee> either way lets try to ascertain your issue
<neighborlee> oh taht
<neighborlee> that
<neighborlee> I think its the way your using cdrecord because in the new kernel it requires a different syntax
<neighborlee> anyone remember ?..if not I can look it up real quick ( as I dont remember myself offhand )
<neighborlee> lukins, or you can use : xcdroast
<neighborlee> or k3b if you'd rather
<lukins> I'll try that.. have heard of it, but didn't know it was available on ubuntu
<neighborlee> oh ok
<neighborlee> grab it via synaptic
<lukins> downloading now,thanks
<neighborlee> lukins, you do know you can start synaptic via the  menu right ?
* neighborlee it just making sure
<neighborlee> it/is
<lukins> neighborlee, you are helpful but condescending
<neighborlee> lukins, I phrased everything in such a way to avoid being condescending
<neighborlee> damn
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: too late - but you weren't condescending at all, as far as I can see
<neighborlee> I didnt think I was no..:(
<neighborlee> thx
<thoreauputic> lukins was a little oversensitive, methinks :)
<neighborlee> prob. yeah
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, btw I might seeem hypersensitive myself but I was a bit surprised that ubuntu doesn't install setserial and wvdial as default ;-))
<bluefoxicy> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JohnMoser  Up through USN #40-
<bluefoxicy> 40-1
<neighborlee> OR it got missed during install if it wasn't detecting the modem right ?
<neighborlee> I am WAY out of touch using setserial..can someone give me a quick primer on its usage to get my friends modem to detect ?LOL
<thoreauputic> dialup users are apparently regarded as strange throwbacks to the middle ages ;(
<neighborlee> I used to know but im VERY rusty with it
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, LOL that my take yes..sad but true prob.
<pauladawn> Hi, new to Ubantu
<neighborlee> pauladawn, hi welcome!!
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: get your friend to run pppconfig as root
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, ok
<pauladawn> I have always used Windows and i thought this would be something new to try
<thoreauputic> if it's a hardware external modem, pppconfig should find it
<neighborlee> pauladawn, your in the right place ;-)
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, its internal
<pauladawn> Getting a little disgusted by Windows
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: ah - a winmodem?
<pauladawn> So far this is neat, going to take a little getting used to though
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: you're in good company then ;)
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, he has three..one is winmodem which I told him to  totally disregard fo rnow LOL..the other is blaster modem with rockwell chipset and other is intel with hayes chipset
<pauladawn> Something to figure out while I am getting bored over the holidays
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: easiest to run pppconfig first and see which one works then (if any)
<pauladawn> Schools out for awhile
<neighborlee> pauladawn, yeah it will but once there you'll love it..I cherrish every moment i'm here cause I no i'm safe from memory hogging virus scanners/firewalls and lord knows ubuntu runs very smoothly
<neighborlee> pauladawn, heh
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, ok sounds good
<pauladawn> Ya so far it is so fast and smooth.
<neighborlee> :)
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: tip: head straight for ubuntulinux.org and read the FAQ, then look at the docs and the wiki
<neighborlee> yeah
<pauladawn> Ya I will, I just got this installed tonite
<thoreauputic> :)
<neighborlee> pauladawn, dual setup or one Hardrive for each OS ?
<thoreauputic> welcome to the open source community :)
<neighborlee> yeah really ;-))
<pauladawn> I am in computer tech at school but they don't teach us any Linux
<neighborlee> hmmmm
<neighborlee> shame
<pauladawn> Wonder why that is????
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: they need a clue ?
<neighborlee> lol
<pauladawn> Maybe microsoft is supplying the computers?
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: they are in the pockets of MS?
<pauladawn> LOL
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: exactly
<neighborlee> hey yeah I was going to say..might be the MS thingee too <G>
<pauladawn> So far I really like this
<neighborlee> :)
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: you can bring down a windows box in about 5 seconds flat using a live linux CD - scary
<pauladawn> Well I know where to go if I have any questions, I've got to go and check this out some more.
<thoreauputic> pauladawn: I'm not recommending the above, BTW ;)
<thoreauputic> well, another quick visit...
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> gotta run ...back to friends to try to get him online <
<En3rgy> Is there any OpenGL support on Ubuntu for ATI Radeon 9700??
<snerfu> Hmmm i should think so
<snerfu> mesa maybe
* snerfu looks around.
<En3rgy> well, i'm writing programs with OpenGL, so need direct rendering on Ubuntu..
<snerfu> damn
<Samchi> is there an update for the fglrx driver for kernel 2.6.8.1-14????
<tha_gm> is there a channel for unbuntu+ppc?
<Samchi> ls
<Samchi> allo?
<En3rgy> Samchi, i really don't know.. my FC3 partition is still not up and running because of the fglrx driver..
<En3rgy> As far as i know, the rpm is not out..
<En3rgy> but i'm new to the deb realm..
<Samchi> I thought this was a ubuntu channel?
<En3rgy> might still need ATI to release the newer driver first..
<tha_gm> but usually the separate the channels based on distro and processor
<Samchi> see I don't see how since it worked with kernel 2.6.8.1-13 and since they updated to the point release I just get a black screen
<seth_> i think i'm going to make a wallpaper for ubuntu
<seth_> "I love my OS"
<seth_> hmm
<seth_> "I love my Ubuntu"
<seth_> nice
<En3rgy> have u do a fglrx-config samchi??
<Se7h> o.0
<Samchi> ok I'll try that but I will have to reboot to reload the fglrx
<melazyboy> has fglrx been fixed to work with xorg yet?
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> on the wiki
<bluefoxicy> I want a bullet with 2 paragraphs
<bluefoxicy> how the hell?
<melazyboy> En3rgy: Are you using hoary or woody (xfree/xorg)?
<crimsun> melazyboy: not that I'm aware
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: probably better practice to separate the paragraphs into separate bullets
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JohnMoser
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  those were intended to be paragraphs  o.o
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: which?
<bluefoxicy> "Somewhere between 40% and 67.5% of vulnerabilities can definitely be stopped before they're known. Thus, 40-67.5% of zero-day exploits can be prevented."  <-- guarantee  :)
<crimsun> under "Analysis?"
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: yes
<En3rgy> i'm using warty
<En3rgy> Warty works on my desktop.. but not on my laptop tho.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: are you using an asterisk to denote a bullet?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  yeah
<bluefoxicy> the second level ones are just double indented
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: the second paragraph should not have an asterisk
<crimsun> just white space separation, if any
<bluefoxicy> if I remove the asterisk and use the same indentation, it runs together.
<bluefoxicy> i.e. it puts no newline
<bluefoxicy> if I put one more space for indentation, it bullets it.
<haffe> Hmmm, anyone here managed to get the coaxoutput of an nforce2 working with alsa?
<crimsun> and you specified moin markup as the type, correct?
<bluefoxicy> yes
<crimsun> hmph.
<crimsun> haffe: it works on the chipsets that support it
<crimsun> (e.g., have the actual hardware)
<haffe> Ok, I never managed to get it working.
<crimsun> haffe: read the intel8x0 page on the alsa wiki
<haffe> crimsun, Been there, done that :D
<crimsun> then you should probably be asking in #alsa
<snowball> Does anyone know if there is a way to install ubuntu from another partition or from a network instead of from the CD?  My CD-ROM drive doesn't work in the computer I want to install to.
<crimsun> haffe: ...or you could just sit here and not give more details.
<haffe> crimsun, I don't have linux installed at the moment, I wanted to know if it worked at all, or if I should simply give up.
<crimsun> haffe: yes, it does work for the hardware that supports it
<haffe> Ok, I'll have to figure it out then.
<Fergi> hi all, i'm a beginner, and asking for your help. I installed Ubuntu in my notebook, dual booting with XP, at this moment, I need some documents reside in FAT32 partition, would you like to tell me how could I get  those documents from Ubuntu. Thx in advance
<Psiconauta> you have to mount your disks....
<Psiconauta> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<Fergi> ok, thx, going to read them by now
<Psiconauta> ;)
<Psiconauta> it's easy, don't worry
<Tarcastil> what's better for a desktop? debian unstable or ubuntu?
<Se7h> FINALY
<Se7h> azureus running
<Se7h> lol
<Fergi> Hi Psiconauta: I add this line to mtab, /dev/hda1 / FAT32 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0, is that OK?
<nictuku> no
<crimsun> 'afternoon jdub
<nictuku> the second argument, "/", should not be that.
<nictuku> and it's not mtab, it's fstab
<Fergi> oh
<Fergi> oke
* jdub leaves for london
<Fergi> hi all, about mounting, I added this line /dev/hda1 /mnt/XP1 vfat rw 0 0
<melazyboy> that will not work
<invist> hey all, I'm running hoary and gnome-panel seems to be broken because of python2.4 ... anyone else experiencing this?
<Fergi> it works with a message "Perhaps there is a stale lock file", what is that mean?
<melazyboy> Fergi: not sure, but it won't allow you to write on it
<Fergi> I see
<Fergi> so only read?
<melazyboy> unless you include umask=000,fmask=000,dmask=000
<melazyboy> those are all options
<Fergi> ok, tx melazyboy
<neighborlee> kewl it looks like the lt winmodem my friend has is indeed suppported in linux since 2001..so ill go to his home tomorrow and try again ;-)
<thully> Hi - does anybody know how to add to a multisession in Ubuntu using Nautilus?
<thully> multisession CD-R
<Tomcat_> thully: I doubt it's possible... it has very few options.
<Tomcat_> I know how to burn files directly and yesterday I found out how to write ISOs... but I don't think Nautilus can do more.
<Tomcat_> You'll probably need cdrecord or k3b for that...
<thully> This should be a priority to add in the next version - I really don't like the thought of downloading k3b on dial-up
<Tomcat_> Well you're free to make the priority public by reporting it in the Ubuntu Bugzilla or directly in the Gnome Bugzilla. :o
<thully> OK - I'll do that - I've done so for other things like this where Ubuntu is lacking
<Tomcat_> Good. :] 
<Tomcat_> I'd like that too... so far I don't need any burner except Nautilus - and if it has more features, all the better.
<Tomcat_> No bugs like that for Gnome. :o
<thully> So, you don't add any files to CDs?
<Tomcat_> Currently no.
<Tomcat_> I always fill them up, and that's very easy on my disks. :)
<|QuaD|> weird... i am running a dual monitor hoary system... i alsways have totem-xine playing movies on 1 monitor... but it won't play them today, plays sound but gives a blue screen.. tried on onther monitor it works fine
<|QuaD|> any suggestions
<Tomcat_> But if I wanted to add files, I'd probably do it on a DVD backup... and the DVD burner is in a Windows PC anyway.
<Tomcat_> |QuaD|: X/overlay problem... no further ideas though.
<invist> anyone running ubuntu on ppc?
<|QuaD|> Tomcat_: thanks :) looks like i gotta restart xserver then
<Tomcat_> |QuaD|: It's the same when you watch xine over VNC...
<|QuaD|> Tomcat_: it has always worked though
<Tomcat_> You didn't restart it already? :>
<|QuaD|> which is werid
<|QuaD|> nope ;)
<|QuaD|> was waiting
<Tomcat_> Yeah...
<Tomcat_> I guess that's my Windows attitude... "to fix it, reboot" :o
<|QuaD|> i shold update hoary while i am at it ;)
<invist> good luck with that... updating hoary today broke gnome for me
<|QuaD|> really? why
<Tomcat_> I'm not sure how current graphics cards work, but I believe you need to choose a monitor for overlay (video)...
<invist> python2.4 was just introduced into hoary, i don
<invist> I don't think all packages have updated dependencies yet
<|QuaD|> Tomcat_: not true
<|QuaD|> i can normally run it on either (or both)
<Tomcat_> Mh... good to know.
<Tomcat_> As I said, I don't know... I can only cite the problems we always had in Windows and Linux using a second monitor. :>
<Tomcat_> But I guess it depends on the graphics card, and if yours could do dual monitor overlay, it should continue to do so. :)
<thully> out of curiosity - how do you fix hoary if it breaks on a dist-upgrade?
<|QuaD|> thully: depends how it breaks
<invist> for me it's been doing apt-get -f install plus manually running dpkg -i on packages
<|QuaD|> invist: it depends what breaks
<|QuaD|> apt-get -f is bad
<paulproteus> |QuaD|: apt-get is for --fix-missing.
<paulproteus> -f is a wonderful feature.  It's not "force", it's "fix".
<|QuaD|> yyeah
<|QuaD|> wait
<|QuaD|> i thought it was force
<invist> anyone got any idea how to get gnome-panel to behave nicely with python2.4?
<invist> -f is fix-missing
<thully> does major breakage occur much?
<invist> anytime something major gets updated you can expect something to break
<thully> major things, like GNOME X, or login?
<invist> or python which broke my box today
<paulproteus> |QuaD|: You must come from RPMland, where people use "rpm -f" and trash their systems.
<thully> Is it safe to just use warty and install selected hoary packages?
<invist> i wouldn't mix the 2
<|QuaD|> :)
<thully> because major breakage (in GNOME, X, or Login) scares me
<zenwhen> thully, it works fine.
<zenwhen> Check out the wiki article on apt pinning.
<thully> I wouldn't sweat if more minor things broke, but I really don't want major things breaking very often
<thully> However, there are a few things in hoary I just have to have - especially software suspend
<thully> If you use Hoary, is it good or bad to dist-upgrade often (like once a day)?
<calc> thully: watch to make sure it doesn't uninstall things
<calc> i've been holding off due to the python update
<invist> anyone know if 1280x854 is a supported resolution under x.org
<invist> ?
<MyMimi> hello
<hazmat> invist, dunno about x.org.. but its supported on xfree.. so i would assume yes.
<invist> hazmat: k, thanks
<thully> what is a good amount of time between dist-upgrades on hoary?  If you aren't up-to-date and install a package from hoary, is it bad for the system?
<MyMimi> anyone want to visit with a newbie?  I have Ubuntu running on my inspiron 5150 with only a few errors
<|QuaD|> looks like gnome-panel-data failed
<MyMimi> hello any mentors for hire?
<MyMimi> I'll trade help for yummy recipes
<calc> MyMimi: just ask the question someone may help
<MyMimi> ok
<|QuaD|> time for the reboot :)
<|QuaD|> lets see if x boots
<MyMimi> i get several mod probe errors (pci related i think) at startup, also my wireless network card show as a device but does not seem to work or be configured.
<monoxide222> hi everyone, is there anything avtually in the ubuntu-base apt package or is it just to hold together everything that is included as part of the ubuntu base system?
<billytwowilly> hold together
<paulproteus> monoxide222: The second one.
<billytwowilly> Don't get rid of it.
<paulproteus> It's called a 'meta-package'.
* billytwowilly calls it a PITA
<paulproteus> If you install things like totem-xine that conflict with things in ubuntu-desktop, you should be fine.  But if you try to remove things from ubuntu-base, you're modifying the core software.  So do it only if you know what you're doing, or if someone who *really* knows what you're doing thinks it's a good idea.
<mrpollock> :(
<monoxide222> just that i am having alot of troubles with sound working on my ubuntu install, and the one thing that is working, is working through oss, so i thought maybe alsa and oss were conflicting somehow
<monoxide222> and i was thinking that maybe if removed alsa it would work?
<FlaminMoe> anyone willing to give a total n00b some help with ubuntu?
<mrpollock> Total n00b here too! :)
<paulproteus> FlaminMoe: Depends.  Maybe if you ask a question, we'll answer it. ;)
<FlaminMoe> i'm running ubunta via the gnoppix cd
<FlaminMoe> i need to change the screen res to 1280x1024 .. but it only goes up to 1024x768
<mrpollock> Your video card supports 1280x1024?
<mrpollock> I guess it's possible that the driver (?) that is being used may not support that resolution...
<FlaminMoe> yep .. it's a gforce4 ultra
<FlaminMoe> i see. .. so i need to install udpated nvidia drivers perhaps
<mrpollock> Might be worth a try
<FlaminMoe> ok .. so .. my second question is....
<FlaminMoe> i need to be root to install drivers ... so how do i login as root? what would be the default password?
<paulproteus> The 'nv' driver will, with very high likelihood, support all the resolutions of an NVidia card.
<paulproteus> FlaminMoe: sudo , not su.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<monoxide222> the thing with removing alsa is that 2 things depend on it, ubuntu-base and gdm. i figure i can replace gdm with xdm, but i was wondering about ubuntu-base. do you guys think that this would be ok? or that iv got the wrong problem?
<monoxide222> damned net-splits...
<paulproteus> monoxide222: Yeah, you "should" be fine.
<paulproteus> ubuntu-base is just a metapackage.
<paulproteus> But I think you're going down the slope toward insanity by losing ALSA; I don't know if e.g. GNOME's mixer can use OSS instead.
<paulproteus> So, by all means, find out; just remember what packages you lost so you can put them back if you need to. (-:
<monoxide222> lol.... alot of things "should" happen....
<monoxide222> now to find xdm...
<monoxide222> the mixer shows OSS atm
<paulproteus> Okay.  Losing ubuntu-base won't hurt you; it contains no files.  Just remember that you can always install it to get back to, well, the base Ubuntu system if you get lost.
<|QuaD-> the nvidia drivers are built for which kernel?
<|QuaD-> i am having trouble figuring it out after my ugrade
<crimsun> `uname -r`
<crimsun> there are ones built for current in warty-security and in hoary
<|QuaD-> no, what are the nvidia drivers built for inhoary
<crimsun> 2.6.9
<|QuaD-> cuz i am trying on 2.6.9-1-686 and no luck
<|QuaD-> any suggestions?
<|QuaD-> brb
<monoxide222> anyone know where i can apt-get xdm from? because it is not on any of the ubuntu sources (they use gdm instead)
<paulproteus> monoxide222: Is it in Universe?
<paulproteus> monoxide222: Looks to be in Universe from where I sit.
<|QuaD-> so any ideas why i am having trouble initializing nvidia modules?
<crimsun> error messages help. Use paste.plone.org
<monoxide222> i dont think i have the universe sources added...
<netsplit> Does anyone know why I'd get "LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library" no such file or directory error when I start firefox with .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<monoxide222> what are they?
<paulproteus> monoxide222: Here you go: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<|QuaD-> crimsun: http://www.slovin.us/xorg.log
<paulproteus> They're Ubuntu's frozen sid, if you know what I'm talking about, monoxide222.
<monoxide222> no...
<BlacKnight|> hello hello
<BlacKnight|> i'm having trouble getting my digital camera to work
<paulproteus> monoxide222: Ah.  Then read the Wiki link I gave you.
<BlacKnight|> i've installed gtkam and libgphoto2
<BlacKnight|> but neither gphoto2 nor gtkam will autodetect my camera
<paulproteus> That's sad.  BlacKnight|: Is it a USB camera?
<BlacKnight|> tail -f /var/log/messages doesn't reveal anything
<BlacKnight|> yep
<paulproteus> If so, can you paste the output of 'lsusb' once it's plugged into the computer?
<BlacKnight|> canon ixus v3
<paulproteus> And, also, is the camera on? :)
<BlacKnight|> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<BlacKnight|> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<BlacKnight|> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<BlacKnight|> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:9310 Alcor Micro Corp.
<BlacKnight|> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<BlacKnight|> the camera's on, plugged in
<Seq> BlacKnight|: does your camera support changing the data transfer type?
<BlacKnight|> 001/002 is the sd card...
<monoxide222> i did. thanks paulproteus
<BlacKnight|> (different device
<BlacKnight|> )
<BlacKnight|> Seq: only to ptp
<Seq> BlacKnight|: from what?
<BlacKnight|> 'normal'
<BlacKnight|> it worked fine in mandrake
<BlacKnight|> but it seems ubuntu isn't even recognising it
<Seq> BlacKnight|: 'normal' is probably just usb removable storage, then, im assuming
<BlacKnight|> no, i don't htink it is
<|QuaD-> should i have "load GLcore" and "load xtt" in my xorg config for nvidia drivers?
<BlacKnight|> ok i just disconnected my sd card reader...
<BlacKnight|> and when i reconnected it, it didn't initialise
<roo9> I would simply like to say that you have created one kick-ass linux distro.
<BlacKnight|> which means there's something wrong with hotplug?
<BlacKnight|> jbroome: i agree, it's quite nice
<roo9> does anyone have any experience with the acx100 wireless cards? specifically the ACX111
<BlacKnight|> oops
<BlacKnight|> roo9: i agree rather
<roo9> "acx100_reset_dev: Failed to upload firmware to the ACX111"
<paulproteus> roo9: I have one in my (Debian) desktop.
<paulproteus> acx111.sf.net will, as I recall, provide you terse instructions for getting firmware.
<roo9> paulproteus: a 111? I would at least like someone to tell me they have gotten it to work, so i know it's possible
<kuru> wtf? nothing works with this ubuntu thing
<roo9> paulproteus: all the docs seem to be tied into the wiki, which seem to be crashed atm
<kuru> firefox crashes when i submit a button
<|QuaD-> crimsun: do oyu have any clues as to whats wrong with my xorg?
<kuru> evolution crashes when i want to attach a file
<kuru> ???
<kuru> i don't wanna spend a whole other day re-configuring this system
<roo9> kuru, what version are you using? is it warty or a preview release?
<kuru> warty
<roo9> kuru, no such problems here. I just did a brand-new install, no such issues remotely, I have not even needed to configure anything
<kuru> well, I can't send a freaking email
<roo9> paulproteus: do you know where on the filesystem the firmware is suppsed to reside?
<paulproteus> /usr/lib/hotplug slash something-or-other
<paulproteus> kuru: First thing, I suggest you run the memory tester that Ubuntu comes with.
<roo9> how about /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware ....
<paulproteus> roo9: Sounds right to me.
<BlacKnight|> so any ideas with my camera problem?
<roo9> paulproteus, the nicest thing about ubuntu : I have been using linux for a LONG time... and I don't feel constrained by the improvements you have made, as opposed to Mandrake or it's ilk
<paulproteus> roo9: Don't compliment me, I'm just a Debian power-user who decided he wanted to spend less time mucking with his system and more time using it. :)
<paulproteus> Though, I agree, that's part of what makes Ubuntu good.
<|QuaD-> so does ANYONE know whats wrongwith the nvidia drivers in hoary?
<roo9> paulproteus, i meant you in the plural sense.... I am also a debian user... though I turned to mac os x for my laptop for exactly that reason
<|QuaD-> do i need to install restricted modules for nvidia drivers?
<paulproteus> roo9: Ah, I see. :)
<miggumike> anyone use ubuntuppc?
<paulproteus> miggumike: Right here.
<miggumike> paul i installed kde 3.3 and i wanted to know what i should to get my keyboard buttons work
<miggumike> the volume and brightness buttons on my laptop, that is
<paulproteus> Ah.  Those should be handled by pbbuttonsd automatically.
<paulproteus> That's taken-care-of underneath the GUI layer.  Those should even work on the console.
<BlacKnight|> is there a hardware detection daemon or osmething?
<paulproteus> Try installing powerprefs to configure that.
<paulproteus> Step 1: install powerprefs
<paulproteus> Step 2: run
<paulproteus> $sudo powerprefs
<paulproteus> Step 3: tinker
<BlacKnight|> E: Couldn't find package powerprefs
<miggumike> paulproteus may i msg you?
<miggumike> nm
<ferris> how can i change the root password?
<paulproteus> BlacKnight|: You may need to enable Universe to get powerprefs.
<BlacKnight|> was that powerprefs for me anyway?
<paulproteus> ferris: By default there is no root password.  The root account is locked.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<BlacKnight|> and i have enabled univers
<BlacKnight|> e
<paulproteus> BlacKnight|: It's for whoever wants to configure the buttons on an Apple laptop.
<paulproteus> paulproteus@baroque:~ $ apt-cache search powerprefs
<paulproteus> powerprefs - Client to configure pbbuttonsd
<Seq> BlacKnight|: udevd handles that i think, and it calls hotplug or something
<roo9> paulproteus, i
<roo9> paulproteus, i'm still getting the failed to upload firmware error..... do you know where it might dump a more useful error?
<Seq> anybody using prism54 based wifi card getting firmware resets on a fairly random basis?
<paulproteus> roo9: Afraid not.
<kuru> hrmm... a reboot sorted things out
<miggumike> paulproteus; i don't see anything...
<kuru> i guess there were some updates to the system that required a reboot
<kuru> very odd
<kuru> it should have said something
<paulproteus> But as this is a general Linux+acx111 question, not an Ubuntu-specific one, I can only advise either reading the mailing list, or asking in an acx111-relevant forum.
<roo9> paulproteus, it's /lib/hotplug/firmware not /usr/lib
<paulproteus> roo9: Really?  Are you sure?
<paulproteus> I mean, okay.
<roo9> paulproteus: yes
<paulproteus> :)
<roo9> at least over here anyway
<paulproteus> Is that changing things at all?
<roo9> paulproteus, yes, now I get a different error
<roo9> which is progress anyway
<roo9> acx100_issue_cmd failed: Invalid parameter [1250 uSec]  Cmd: Ah, Result: Eh
<roo9> cb =0x1AE
<calc> paulproteus: haven't seen you around in a while
* kuru gasps
<kuru> no arabic fonts?
<paulproteus> roo9: rofl!
<paulproteus> "Ah, eh"...
<paulproteus> Sorry, I guess that isn't funny.
<paulproteus> roo9: Keep in mind that, if you like, you can use ndiswrapper ("ndis warper") to make this work.
<paulproteus> calc: Just a few weeks as finals happened.
<miggumike> paul: i don't see the options
<miggumike> i just see things for the illuminated keyboard.
<gsuveg> how can i install blender, gkrellm, gqview ?
<paulproteus> miggumike: There's buttons on the left, as I recall, that show you categories of options.
<kuru> what would I have to do to get ttf-arabeyes deb pacakge (it's in testing) on ubuntu?
<monoxide222> hmmm... somehow i dont think alsa is the way to go.... is there someone who can help me with my sound problems?
<paulproteus> gsuveg: They're in "Universe".
<calc> paulproteus: last time i recall seeing you was in #debian-kde probably years ago ;)
<paulproteus> At least gqview is.
<gsuveg> paulproteus: what is universe?
<paulproteus> calc: Ah.  I've seen you around here once or twice.
<gsuveg> paulproteus: show me url
<paulproteus> gsuveg: Sorry to be terse, but read the FAQ entry on Universe, and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<paulproteus> FAQ URL is in the topic of the channel.
<calc> yea
<gsuveg> paulproteus: thanks a lot
<roo9> this is a nice error "Danger Will Robinson, MAC did not come back"
<paulproteus> roo9: I'm laughing, and I can only hope it's *with* you. :)
<gsuveg> i dont remember, what is the url of unoff. ubuntu faq ?
<paulproteus> By the way, calc, if you have ideas on making GNOME look nicer than the boring (but passable) Ubuntu default, do say them. :)
<roo9> and only 2 google hits on that... The source code && some german language page
* calc likes the boring default :)
<paulproteus> gsuveg: Being unofficial, there's a few.  Check out the ubuntuforums.org .
<calc> there are themes though of course
<roo9> the real question is this, can I order a prisimII card online and have it shipped here faster than I can get this POS to work?
<paulproteus> Right, none of which look much better.
<paulproteus> Not that it's a really big deal for me; when I teach a class full of Windows expats to use Ubuntu, they'll nag me about it, I'm sure.
<calc> there are some other engines as well but i haven't looked at them
<gsuveg> paulproteus: thx. imwas read it on osnews.org or other, i dont remember.
<gsuveg> paulproteus: now im plan to use ubuntu
<calc> paulproteus: art.gnome.org for more themes
<gsuveg> paulproteus: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<roo9> paulproteus, I have gotten like 2 hours of sleep in the past ?week? I can't remember... so i'm too tired to laugh...
<miggumike> paul: don't see it :/
<paulproteus> roo9: Getting NDIS WARPER to work will probably not take more than fifteen minutes.
<roo9> paulproteus, is it in ubuntu?
<calc> getting wpa to work takes longer ;)
<calc> since its not in ubuntu
<paulproteus> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363 seems relevant, roo9
* roo9 hugs paulproteus!
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<BlacKnight|> could my camera problem have something to do with this:
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f5570
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x615a, dseg 0xf0000
<BlacKnight|> PNPBIOS fault.. attempting recovery.
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: Warning! Your PnP BIOS caused a fatal error. Attempting to continue
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: You may need to reboot with the "nobiospnp" option to operate stably
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: Check with your vendor for an updated BIOS
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: get_dev_node: unexpected status 0x28
<BlacKnight|> PnPBIOS: 6 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 6 recorded by driver
<BlacKnight|> (sorry about pastage)
<paulproteus> roo9: My policy is, "Thank me when it works."
<paulproteus> roo9: I suppose that applies to hugs, too.
<paulproteus> Actually, I'll take the hug, who am I kidding? :)
<paulproteus> BlacKnight|: It's possible.
<roo9> :-)
<paulproteus> Try adding the nobiospnp option to your boot.
<roo9> BlacKnight|, try rebooting with the nobiospnp
<BlacKnight|> will that fix my camera?
<roo9> BlacKnight|, only way to find out is to try
<roo9> it's possible
<BlacKnight|> where do i add the option?
<BlacKnight|> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-686-smp.nodri root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
<BlacKnight|> to the end of that line?
<roo9> BlacKnight|, or just type it on boot
<BlacKnight|> will my option work?
* aeruder is guessing that hoary is in the middle of a large gnome/python related update
<aeruder> where half the deps and friends are broken?
<paulproteus> Mostly the friends are broken, actually. ;)
<aeruder> heh, figured
<aeruder> i was making it work.. until i hit a brick wall with python2.4-gnome2
<aeruder> or the lack thereof
<aeruder> oh well... i'm happy that subversion 1.x is in now :)
<crimsun> aeruder: everything is being transitioned to python2.4
<aeruder> crimsun: i figured... just making sure that it was a known issue (it seemed to be since it was rather large dep problems)
<crimsun> well, it _is_ Hoary :)
<aeruder> yes... and i do know what i'm doing.. so... i'll just wait
<roo9> paulproteus, which driver to use? the win2k, win98, winxp winme? AHHH DLL HELL!
<aeruder> i was in the process of doing a lot of manual dpkg work, until i realized that a couple critical packages haven't made it in yet
<aeruder> :)
<paulproteus> roo9: lol.  WinXP.
<roo9> ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one_pci:1458): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device
<roo9> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<paulproteus> roo9: Yeah.  Um, that's sad.
<roo9> :-(
<cenerentola> anyone still alive after friday's night fever?
<stuNNed_> cenerentola, fever? :)
<Zotnix> I have a printer in the gnome printer manager that I can't remove.
<Zotnix> it's not grabbing the correct location. I know if I turn on auto-search in the config file it will find the printer automatically.
<roo9_> ok
<roo9_> i'm back
<roo9_> it worked
<roo9_> with the acx_pci
<paulproteus> roo9_: Yay!
<paulproteus> How'd that happen?
<paulproteus> Reboot needed to take place?
<roo9_> no fucking clue
* roo9_ never reboots
<roo9_> as a matter of pride
<paulproteus> Of course.
<paulproteus> Well, um, that's great.
<roo9_> better if I knew how it occured
<paulproteus> Here's a hug for you, then. [hug-here] 
<roo9_> thank you too!
* roo9_ hugs paulproteus
<roo9_>  03:31:11 up 475 days, 23:41,  2 users,  load average: 0.34, 0.29, 0.21
<roo9_> that is my main linux box
<paulproteus> roo9_: Hooray.
<paulproteus> You're probably vulnerable to a local root exploit, though.
<crimsun> which 2.6 kernel?
<roo9_> crimsun, on that high uptime?
<roo9_> paulproteus, yes... But i trust all my local users... me & me
<roo9_> well
<roo9_> 1 or two close friends have accounts
<paulproteus> So long as you don't run a web server there, you'll be fine.
<roo9_> yeah.... no webserver
* roo9_ kicks roo9
<crimsun> roo9_: 64-bit jiffies weren't merged until 2.6
<roo9_> crimsun, 64-bit ?
<paulproteus> roo9_: If you use NickServ, you can use the GHOST command.
<roo9_> paulproteus, yeah....
<paulproteus> I run TWiki on my webserver and had a pest break in through that.  I patched it immediately and kicked him off, but was thankful I wasn't running a r00t-vulnerable kernel.
<crimsun> you roll over at 457 days otherwise.
<roo9> crimsun, dunno
<roo9> crimsun, it could be patched in this kernel...
<calc> i thought they rolled after 45 days
<roo9> i thought they fixed that in 2.4
<calc> depends on HZ right?
<calc> at HZ = 1024 it would roll in just over 45 days
<crimsun> no 2.2 kernel has it, only 2.4.23+ has it, and only 2.6.x
<roo9> that's bad
<roo9> hrmmm
<crimsun> (don't remember which 2.6)
<roo9> i don't know
<calc> thats also the reason (aiui) that old windows boxes died after 45 days
<roo9> and i'm operating on <0 sleep so....
<roo9> IE: what shut down boston-logan airport
<roo9> if you have an @ in your password, how do you do ftp://user:pass@host/pwd form?
<crimsun> you omit the :pass
<crimsun> and let the application prompt you for the passwd
<paulproteus> Or you escape it in some CRAZY way.
<crimsun> or you can try escaping it
<roo9> in hex most likely
<roo9> like %xx
<aeruder> try ftp://user:my%40pass@host
<paulproteus> sweet, a free ftp account! ;)
<roo9> no ncftp in ubuntu
<roo9> quick, someone suggest a free replacement
<paulproteus> lftp?
<paulproteus> 'tis in Universe, roo9.
<crimsun> yeah, 'universe'
<roo9> what's universe?
* roo9 is new to the ubuntu thing
<crimsun> it's another software repo. See the wiki.
<roo9> apt-get install ncftp
<roo9> that's all I have used for like 5 years now
<aeruder> roo9: ubuntu has so many 'supported' packages
<paulproteus> See FAQ entry on Universe, and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<snowball> Can anyone give me a tip on how to install ubuntu without a working CD-ROM?  I looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=network%20install but am having some problems getting it to work.
<aeruder> but there is also a universal repository with about a baJILLION packages
<aeruder> at least!
<paulproteus> aeruder: Twice that by my count.
<paulproteus> snowball: The easiest way is to install using another computer that has a working CD-ROM, or to borrow a CD-ROM.
<aeruder> counts have ranged from an extra 20 clear up to a extra twenty-bajillion packages
<stuNNed_> is mozilla-mplayer still borked in unstable?
<paulproteus> Just put your hard drive in that machine, install, and return it to yours.
<aeruder> its a difficult thing to count...
<snowball> Er, it's a notebook of death.
<paulproteus> snowball: Oh.
<paulproteus> Yeah, I had one of those.
<calc> probably around 12000 more
<paulproteus> Okay, let me try harder, then. :)
<aeruder> get a little laptop->ide adaptor
<paulproteus> Oh, right.
<aeruder> you can pick one up for less than 15 dollars
<roo9> 2.5mb/s sustained with the wireless
<paulproteus> snowball: The easiest way is to install a simple Woody setup and dist-upgrade to Ubuntu.
<roo9> paulproteus: you can do that? that's cool.
<calc> roo9: you can manage up to ~ 3MB/s if you turn on burst mode on your ap
<paulproteus> If you're familiar with debootstrap, you can try doing that, too, snowball.
<roo9> calc: i'm in a major urban center... not likely to happen... i'm only getting the speed I am now because it's 4am...
<snowball> to paulproteus.  I'm running Knoppix right now, but I wanted to wipe it out and install ubuntu instead since  hear it is better.
<roo9> calc: lower manhattan to be exact
<paulproteus> snowball: It is better. ;)
<roo9> 565191919 bytes transferred in 220 seconds (2.45M/s)
<calc> roo9: oh
<paulproteus> You could use debootstrap if you'd rather.
<snowball> to paulproteus: I think last time I did some weird partitioning, copied the iso over and somehow got the iso to run after booting from a boot floppy.
<roo9> calc: this computer was lucky if it got 1.0mb/s in windows
<paulproteus> snowball: debootstrap is a program that simulates the Debian Installer by a series of shell scripts.
<calc> heh
<paulproteus> It's actually called by the real Ubuntu/Debian installer anyway.
<paulproteus> snowball: Do you want to keep any config files?
<paulproteus> And/or, do you want to keep any files at all?
<snowball> Oh, ok.  I tried doing the thing it said in the network setup on the site.  I made the 3 disks, but the network disk didn't really work.
<snowball> paulproteus: I can lose everything.  I don't care.
<roo9> snowball: specifics, what errors did you recieve?
<paulproteus> snowball: You know, to be honest, there's all sorts of TOTALLY RAD ways to do this install, but the easiest is to just use the Woody install floppies to install the most minimal-possible Woody.
<paulproteus> Then set your sources.list to Ubuntu, and do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .
<paulproteus> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-woody has a tad more information.
<snowball> Hmm.  That sounds pretty good.  I've done the apt-get install before.
<snowball> roo9: It turns my network card lights on and then tells me to select my net card, but it isn't listed--though I think it started it since the dongle's lights are on and flashing (notebook).
<roo9> snowball: pcmcia?
<roo9> because, I have never done a sucessful pcmcia network install.... in 10 years of trying
<snowball> paulproteus: Hmm.  Thanks.  I'll try that out.  That looks easier.  I could just do that from knoppix (installed on hdd)?
<snowball> roo9: yes.
<paulproteus> snowball: I urge you not to try this from Knoppix-on-HD.
<roo9> snowball: probably not from knoppix...
<snowball> oh.  Hmm.
<paulproteus> It "may" work, but all the package customizations that Knoppix does will make it a great pain.
<snowball> Ok.
<paulproteus> There'll be package conflicts and files strewn across the system and a mess.
<paulproteus> Or, let me rephrase:
<paulproteus> If you gave me a day, I could make that work.
<paulproteus> But I'd hate to.
<paulproteus> Especially when going straight from Woody to Ubuntu Warty is so easy.
<paulproteus> It's like any of these other methods (netboot, hacked-testing-floppy-install): It's possible but unnecessarily difficult.
<paulproteus> If you want the learning experience, use one of those.
<paulproteus> But the Knoppix-to-Ubuntu Warty upgrade will be an exercise in tedium much more than it will be instructive.
<roo9> knoppix-> warty is probably impossible
<paulproteus> roo9: Don't say "impossible".
<paulproteus> I repeat my "could make it work over a full day" statement.
<roo9> it's like sid->woody
<paulproteus> roo9: lol. :)
<roo9> it's not impossible... but why try
<snowball> Yeah. I think I'll stay away from that.
* roo9 **DISCLAIMER** i did a sid->potato once
* paulproteus 's jaw unhooks and clangs onto the floor
<roo9> it's just sheer lazyness
<roo9> I was too lazy to burn potato && reinstall it
<roo9> so I spent a week doing a sid->potato
<Synek> hi all
<roo9> hi Synek
<Synek> sid>potato?
<Synek> why? :)
<nyktovus> how can i make ubuntu shut the machine down when i say "shut down" in the "computer" menu
<nyktovus> it just lingers after its down unmounting etc
<calc> nyktovus: does it print a acpi message on the screen ?
<paulproteus> Or does it, perhaps, print "Power down" or "Power off"?
<Gwildor> any idea why synaptic gives me this error while "reloading"      W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Gwildor> errr, how i can fix it
<roo9> Synek: i was drunk, it was a dare, it was a long time ago, i was young and nieve
<stuNNed_> Gwildor, temporarily comment out that repo, until apt-get update fixes it.
<nyktovus> i dont think it does
<Gwildor> stuNNed, and that will be...........
<nyktovus> it leaves a "power off" message
<stuNNed_> Gwildor, one sec
<crimsun> Gwildor: I wrote a wiki page precisely for that.
<Gwildor> crimsun, could you kindly post the link?
<crimsun> Gwildor: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Gwildor> thnx :)
<crimsun> oh dammit, I see an error
<paulproteus> :), crimsun
<crimsun> there.
<Synek>  roo9 : bet you were, drunk all week ;)
<roo9> Synek: it was summer.... I was errr 16? so yeah...
<Synek> oh, i do believe you - doing sid>potato is much more rare thing than beeing drunk all week :)
<nyktovus> so is there a way to make this machine power off itslef?
<nyktovus> or do i have to push the button everytime
<calc> a newer kernel might fix it
<nyktovus> what about putting something in grub
<nyktovus> like apm=off or something?
<nyktovus> i dont know much about grub
<stuNNed_> crimsun, know anything about this error:
<stuNNed_> Unpacking replacement python2.3-pycurl ...
<stuNNed_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<stuNNed_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-pyorbit_2.0.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<stuNNed_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> stuNNed_: I had to manually dpkg -i --force-overwrite one package yesterday, but I don't remember which of the python2.4-foos it was
<aeruder> i had some issues because of the lack of a gnome2 package for python2.4
<aeruder> i'm just waiting until it shows up sometime
<aeruder> i have infinite patience now that i have subversion 1.1
<aeruder> ;)
<miggumike> hey
<crimsun> aeruder: will probably appear later today
<aeruder> crimsun: cool... i can wait :)
<aeruder> its the price i pay for playing the hoary game
<nyktovus> i installed vlc, and it didnt add it to the menu
<miggumike> how can i get my hotkeys to work on my powerbook?
<crimsun> miggumike: search for multimedia keys on the wiki
<kuru> I would like to add the java plugin to firefox
<crimsun> kuru: check the instructions on the wiki under restricted formats
<kuru> crimsun: cool, thanks
<kuru> funky..
<kuru> works like a charm
<kuru> ubuntu really needs to get someone to do a real design for its website ;)
<melazyboy> i happen to like their website
<melazyboy> compair with others microsoft.com, mandrake.com, novel.com, debian.org
<paulproteus> Heh, debian.org
<ctd> kuru: What's wrong with the website?
<kuru> ctd: horrid colors and.. well, it's stock plone
<melazyboy> i happen to like the colors on the other hand
<ctd> kuru: They are the ubuntu colors.
<ctd> And lets face it, the layout serves it's purpose.
<kuru> the layout is fine
<kuru> but no one can say that this is the best it can be ;)
<kuru> well, i hope not ;)
<aeruder> define best
<aeruder> ;)
* paulproteus points out he says "Design" not "usability" :)
<ctd> In what way is there an issue with design?
<kuru> paulproteus: no, you got me completely wrong
<kuru> oh well, who cares
<kuru> it just looks like someone spent 3 minutes setting it up
<ctd> It does quiet well in presenting info in a nice light-weight way.
<paulproteus> kuru: Got it. :)
<ctd> kuru: I'd rather they spent 3-minutes setting it up, and the day they could've spent working on the distribution. ;)
<ctd> sorry, that doesn't read very well.
<aeruder> we know what you meant :)
<ctd> kuru: I'd rather they spent 3-minutes setting it up, rather than a day they could spent working on the distribution. ;)
<ctd> That's better. :)
<kuru> i don't personally care.. as long as i can find the RestrictedFormat page and get my java on ;)
<aeruder> but in general though, most opensource projects have cruddy websites... and people complain or whatever... but open source isn't about motivation by complaints, its motivation by "here's my patch, apply it or die!"
<aeruder> so... feel free to design a new ubuntu web site and see what the admins think :)
<kuru> aeruder: you can't really do the same with ubuntu
<kuru> for example, ubuntu's logo is quite nice
<kuru> i really like it
<kuru> and someone did spend time thinking about it
<kuru> but it's almost like they said.. bah, too much time on this, just set up the site, we got a deadline
<kuru> that's the impression i get
<ctd> Last time somebody suggested a new website for something, it was awefully heavy-weight compared to a light CSS design.
<kuru> ctd: you think plone is light-weight?!
<kuru> ctd: have you worked with plone?
<ctd> kuru: Not talking about plone specifically -- slug.org.au rather.
<kuru> ctd: well, yeah, but plone is rather heavy
* kuru does plone for a living
<ctd> I'm talking about the outputted html. :)
<melazyboy> I happen to like the ubuntu website, and think it is one of the most successfull software sites on the web, and after about 5min of using it I can find anything i want when i want to find it, and the colors are easy on the eyes
<kuru> melazyboy: cause there isn't a lot of stuff there yet
<melazyboy> kuru: what isn't there that needs to be?
<kuru> melazyboy: really, if you want to fool yourself into thinking that, that's fine with me.
<melazyboy> kuru: what isn't there that needs to be?
<paulproteus> melazyboy: I suggest you look at all the other software websites made with Plone, then. ;)
<kuru> melazyboy: /win 6
<nyktovus> can i uninstall totem
<nyktovus> its gay, and useless
<paulproteus> melazyboy: Not that I don't like the Ubuntu website; I just think it's not spectacular.
<kuru> paulproteus: bingo ;)
<paulproteus> nyktovus: I don't have the issue where totem has sex with other totems.  Could you clarify?
<kuru> paulproteus: Couldn't of have said it better.
<nyktovus> it doesnt play anything
<melazyboy> it has everything it needs, or rather that i ever needed from it, and it has a very easy to use layout with colors that won't make the eyes explode
<nyktovus> it has an error on every file type
<paulproteus> kuru: couldn't have. :)
<nyktovus> and i'd rather make vlc my default
<paulproteus> nyktovus: You will find it helpful to read about RestrictedFormats on the wiki and enable totem-xine support.
<nyktovus> well vlc is already installed
<nyktovus> and functions
<nyktovus> why should i repair a stupid horse that doesnt run
<paulproteus> Sure, then you can remove Totem.  GNOME expects it a little, but it's not essential.
<paulproteus> You won't be able to get movie thumbnails generated in Nautilus if you remove it, for example.
<nyktovus> well it says it needs to remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<nyktovus> :(
<nyktovus> is there just a way i can make vlc the default and not totem
<crimsun> that's fine, nyktovus
<nyktovus> thats fine?
<paulproteus> That's a meta-package; when that's installed, you know you have all the components of the default ubuntu desktop.
<nyktovus> what is ubuntu-desktop
<paulproteus> You can remove it; it's like the sticker on a box that says, "Breaking this seal means you have opened the package."
<nyktovus> oh
<nyktovus> lame
<nyktovus> well the only totem that it say si have is totem-gstreamer
<nyktovus> is that totem?
<paulproteus> nyktovus: If you bothered to understand what these meta-packages are useful for, you might consider them useful rather than "lame".
<crimsun> totem uses gstreamer; totem-xine uses xine.
<crimsun> pretty clear if you ask me :)
<nyktovus> ok right now i'm finding this a pain in the ass to play any kinda file.. i fail to see how "useful" it is
<crimsun> nyktovus: did you follow the restricted formats section on the wiki?
<nyktovus> it didnt seem to apply to me
<nyktovus> where on that restricted formats page did it even mention wmv playback, and setting a default app
<nyktovus> i'll leave totem there so long as i can add vlc to the preferred app list
<nyktovus> right now totem is the default and i cant seem to change it
<crimsun> you do know that wmv is a restricted format, correct?
<crimsun> thus you'll need to add the 'w32codecs' package
<nyktovus> uhh. yeah and?
<nyktovus> i already have them playing via vlc
<nyktovus> so obviously it aint a prob
<nyktovus> the prob is when totem starts poking its nosey ass around trying to tell me i NEED to use it cause its default
<crimsun> so set the default app using the preferences
<nyktovus> so how can i change the default?
<nyktovus> using WHAT prefrences?
<faked> hi, I just installed ubuntu warty and rebooted the system, after reboot there's no Desktop, only a console-login in, is this normal? or is there a problem with my installation?
<domo> elo all
<Safari_Al> nyktovus, right click the file in nautilus, choose the "open with" tab and then add vlc there
<Safari_Al> nyktovus, right click and then click properties, rather
<nyktovus> did it
<nyktovus> but mozilla has this strange feeling that totem needs to be used
<nyktovus> all the time
<Safari_Al> mozilla does not use the GNOME MIME system afaik
<nyktovus> ok.
<nyktovus> so?
<nyktovus> i'm looking for a solution not an symantic argument
<Safari_Al> So you may need to configure mozilla's file associations somewhere else.
<nyktovus> hmm
<nyktovus> ok.
<crimsun> I'm not sure why you're choosing to be hostile to people trying to assist you, nyktovus.
<nyktovus> cause its seems like the assistance is hostile and condesending
<housetier> hmm
<housetier> ok.
<Safari_Al> nyktovus, firefox has a "file types" section in the "downloads" part of its configuration window
<nyktovus> its like everybody wants to just rip me apart for my motive on WHY i wanna use vlc instead of totem
<nyktovus> to me it just seems easier
<housetier> nyktovus its the name calling that causes some uneasyness
<nyktovus> i could sit and REcode totem to actually function.. or i could just set the default to vlc
<crimsun> nyktovus: no one's trying to get you to use totem instead of vlc
<nyktovus> didnt think i was gonna be berrated by totem-loyalists
<nyktovus> :P
<crimsun> nyktovus: try to remember that people might tend to be more familiar w/ totem
<nyktovus> well totem doesn twork
<nyktovus> it failed on everything i threw at it.
<Safari_Al> nyktovus, no recoding required.  all you need to do is read the RestrictedFormats wiki page on the ubuntu site, and then follow the instructions there to install totem-xine, as I think it was explained to you earlier.  using vlc or using totem-xine both mean the same thing: installing extra packages.
<nyktovus> vlc kicked right over
<nyktovus> gotcha
<nyktovus> so in this "file types" section of firefox
<nyktovus> you cant "add" a filetype
<housetier> faked did you install normally, as in not expert install or so?
<crimsun> nyktovus: because mozilla-firefox doesn't use the same gconf configuration, it won't be affected by system-wide preferences set in gnome for certain multimedia settings
<Safari_Al> nyktovus, I've never configured that part, so you may just have to play around and see what works.
<nyktovus> but i did get wmv in there under vlc
<nyktovus> but it still trys to use totem everytime
<faked> housetier: I think I installed normal, I only manually configured my partitions
<housetier> faked ok, when you login can you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"?
<faked> housetier: there also was no xfree86 installed, I justed fetched it with apt-get
<housetier> that's strange imho
<crimsun> nyktovus: you may use the Configuration Editor to set the application
<nyktovus> kool
<crimsun> my menus are a bit different because I'm in Hoary, but /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/
<faked> housetier: yes it is
<crimsun> see mms, mmsh, pnm, rtsp
<faked> housetier: but I'm used to apt-get, so I can install all the packages mannually, thanks for help
<BlacKnight|> the #debian boys hate you guys
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: how's it going
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: not bad, yourself?
<housetier> faked :)
<BlacKnight|> annoyed
<BlacKnight|> usb is broken
<BlacKnight|> i suspect it never worked
<BlacKnight|> my sd card reader works when it's plugged in on bootup
<BlacKnight|> but if i unplug it and then plug it in again, it doesn't give me back /dev/sda1
<BlacKnight|> the people in #debian are too uppity to actually offer some help
<BlacKnight|> i tried in here but noone knew
<housetier> BlacKnight| I have the same symptoms with my usb webcam
<housetier> haven't ever figured a way around that
<BlacKnight|> great
<BlacKnight|> that's fantastic
<BlacKnight|> my camera doesnt work either
<housetier> 'tis
<BlacKnight|> same problem
<BlacKnight|> i don't get anything in /var/log/messages
<BlacKnight|> does any other usb hardware work for you?
<housetier> mouse works flawlessly
<crimsun> 'night all.
<housetier> hmm something just accoured to me
<BlacKnight|> you cant help crim?
<housetier> BlacKnight| try to remount usbfs
<BlacKnight|> occurred?
<housetier> maybe that helps, its just a wild guess though
<BlacKnight|> does your mouse work if you remove it and plug it in again?
<housetier> yes it does
<BlacKnight|> how do i unmount usbfs?
<housetier> good question :)
<housetier> you might need to unload kernel modules
<BlacKnight|> i'm dubious as to whether this will actually work
<BlacKnight|> not dubious, skeptical
<aeruder> usually you just do a umount
<crimsun> well, I face a similar situation with 2.6 kernels, BlacKnight|
<BlacKnight|> umount usbfs?
<BlacKnight|> i'm using 2.6.8 brimsun
<housetier> umount -usbfs -a
<housetier> erm -tusbfs
<BlacKnight|> maybe i should just install debian.. debian seems to work
<crimsun> I have to `sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd && sudo modprobe uhci-hcd'
<aeruder> umount /proc/bus/usb
<aeruder> but that won't fix it
<aeruder> you need to setup udev to have persistent device names for that particular device
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: (this is a recurring problem with usb support in Linux 2.6. It works fine in 2.4.)
<aeruder> that's the major strength of udev
<BlacKnight|> how do i remount it?
<BlacKnight|> aeruder: how do i do what you said?
<BlacKnight|> and why won't my camera hotplug either?!
<aeruder> BlacKnight|: dmesg will always show you what is going on
<aeruder> as far as your camera, i have no idea
<BlacKnight|> usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<BlacKnight|> that was 2 hours ago
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: hotplug works best if there is a definition for your device
<aeruder> as far as remounting usbfs, do a mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb
<aeruder> as far as setting up persistent device names
<BlacKnight|> ok so it's remounted.. but the sd reader isn't there
<ernstp> howdy!
<ernstp> first boot in ubuntu
<crimsun> ernstp: welcome
<Safari_Al> ernstp, congrats!
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: my camera's supported by libgphoto2
<BlacKnight|> which i have installed
<ernstp> thanks..
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: did you try what I suggested regarding uhci-hcd?
<BlacKnight|> and which has placed definitions in /etc/hotplug or whatever
<BlacKnight|> so remove them? i'm trying now
<ernstp> now, I had to try hoary of cource...
<aeruder> BlacKnight|: that will not create a /dev device for your camera
<BlacKnight|> so what's -r?
<BlacKnight|> remove?
<crimsun> yes
<BlacKnight|> and now what?
<ernstp> and, gnome acting a bit strange. any other Gnome Hoary users here?
<aeruder> libgphoto2 is probably using libusb (user space usb drivers )
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: reinsert uhci-hcd
<BlacKnight|> with my camera on?
<nyktovus> ok so is there something i can put in grub's menu.list that will make my machine actually shut off instead of just halting and saying "power down"
<nyktovus> ??
<BlacKnight|> aeruder: what are the implications of that?
<aeruder> BlacKnight|: none.. just that you won't necessarily get a /dev device
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: ok i reinserted...
<ernstp> nyktovus, nope
<nyktovus> wha??? what about apm=off
<crimsun> nyktovus: what's your current /proc/cmdline? you can try playing with acpi settings
<ernstp> nyktovus, that list has nothing with that to do
<BlacKnight|> i don't even get a /dev/bus/usb/blah/blah
<aeruder> BlacKnight|: as far as udev persistent naming goes, you should do a google for persistent udev
<aeruder> BlacKnight|: do you get anything in dmesg?
<nyktovus> well windows turns the machine off ok.
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: is usbfs mounted?
<nyktovus> and i had another linux box with the same prob.. all i had to do was add some kinda line in lilo.conf
<ernstp> .fdi files in /usr/share/hal/fdi do some things for hal
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2
<BlacKnight|> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 177, io base 0000ef00
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
<BlacKnight|> hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
<BlacKnight|> hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<BlacKnight|> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C]  -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3
<BlacKnight|> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0000ef20
<aeruder> er. woah man
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
<crimsun> wow dude.
<BlacKnight|> hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
<BlacKnight|> hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<nyktovus> i'm not familiar with grub at all
<BlacKnight|> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A]  -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4
<BlacKnight|> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 169, io base 0000ef40
<ernstp> noone else having trouble with gnome in hoary?
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
<BlacKnight|> hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
<BlacKnight|> hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<BlacKnight|> shit sorry
<BlacKnight|> sorry sorry
<aeruder> oi
<BlacKnight|> well that was dmesg :P
<BlacKnight|> it wasn't meant to go into the channel though
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: yeah it's mounted
<BlacKnight|> but i still don't have a /dev/sda1 for the sd card
<crimsun> ernstp: current gnome is undergoing a python2.4 transition. Stuff is going to be screwed for a day or two more at least.
<ernstp> crimsun, but I don't think this is it...
<ernstp> many gnome apps don't start
<BlacKnight|> hrmm it sounds like my problem is a bit atypical guys
<ernstp> if I strace totem, it hangs when i select open
<ernstp> on this: futex(0x5a4fc0, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL
<BlacKnight|> am i supposed to get something in /var/log/messages when i plug a usb device in?!?!?!
<crimsun> well, you should at least get something in `dmesg', BlacKnight|
<aeruder> perhaps... but you should at least get somethi... yea
<BlacKnight|> nope
<BlacKnight|> nothign...
<BlacKnight|> could it be bios?
<BlacKnight|> oh, did i tell you about the biospnp error that i got?
<BlacKnight|> could that be in any way related?
<crimsun> there's a remote possibility, but the probability is extremely low
<spikeb> i have no usb devices, so i won't be helpful in here either
<spikeb> however, i decided to come along for the discussion :)
<BlacKnight|> the discussion seems to have died...
<spikeb> heh
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: so what the hell could it be?
<spikeb> figures. i'll hang anyway
<domo> someone know how to stop the automatique reboot of X, I know that I can change the executable right of gdm and reboot, but I would like to do that more proprely
<spikeb> i've used ubuntu before as well
<BlacKnight|> someone in #debian suggested disabling sound, acpi and apic
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: do you have ehci_hcd loaded?
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: yeah, and usb_storage
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: I have to boot with noapic to get usb devices to work
<BlacKnight|> ubuntu's very good at loading the right modules
<BlacKnight|> crimsun: ahhh
<crimsun> (and my motherboard's bios is so terrible wrt acpi that the model is blacklisted in the kernel)
<BlacKnight|> maybe i should try that?
<spikeb> heh
<BlacKnight|> what do i have to add to grub?
<spikeb> yeah i disable acpi too
<spikeb> acpi=off
<paulproteus> (what about nolapic?)
<BlacKnight|> spikeb: what's with guerin?
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: he's a debian user
<BlacKnight|> hahaha
<crimsun> paulproteus: (for me, makes no difference from not booting with nolapic)
<BlacKnight|> but there are so many debian users
<BlacKnight|> sorry, good, useful debian users
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: we have a few elitist asshats amongst our ranks
<BlacKnight|> why do they tolerate being let down by that loser?
<spikeb> probably more than our fair share.
<crimsun> there are zealots everywhere.
<BlacKnight|> well why not put them in their place
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: because he's saying what many developers actually THINK
<domo> someone can help me ?
<spikeb> bofh syndrome
<BlacKnight|> bofh?
<paulproteus> domo: Maybe.  If you ask a question, we might answer it.
<paulproteus> :)
<domo> someone know how to stop the automatique reboot of X, I know that I can change the executable right of gdm and reboot, but I would like to do that more proprely
<tuxJr_14> hi guys
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: bastard operator from hell
<domo> that's I did :)
<ryanmcgregor> Hey, I am considering upgrading to the testing hoary branch. Do upgrades generally break add-on applications (eg Firefox 1.0, Thunderbird 1.0, RealPlayer, Skype, etc.)
<crimsun> domo: I'm not sure what you mean by "automatic reboot of X"
<paulproteus> domo: Do you mean you want to stop GDM from starting on boot?
<domo> yep
<spikeb> ryanmcgregor: depends.
<spikeb> heh
<domo> exactly
<BlacKnight|> ok wish me luck
<BlacKnight|> i'm about to reboot
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: good luck
<BlacKnight|> -detached
<crimsun> domo: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ryanmcgregor> spikeb: Will just simply redownloading the application and reinstalling it fix the problem?
<domo> But I just want to do that for install a driver
<spikeb> ryanmcgregor: again, depends. most likely, but not if hoary has silly or broken libraries
<crimsun> domo: to install what driver?
<domo> I know that I can reboot in rescue mode
<crimsun> domo: nvidia?
<paulproteus> domo: You can also change the contents of /etc/X11/default-display-manager .
<domo> nope a Intel drivers for my graphiccard
<paulproteus> right now it contains "/usr/bin/gdm".  If you change it to something else, gdm won't start on boot.
<ryanmcgregor> spikeb: Alright, thx
<paulproteus> If you change it back to having the contents "/usr/bin/gdm", then it will start on boot again.
<spikeb> ryanmcgregor: you bet. :)
<domo> ok so I just comment /usr/bin/gdm
<paulproteus> Sure, that'd be fine.
<domo> I will try and I come back
<domo> Thanx
<paulproteus> domo: Great, see you soon. :)
<spikeb> good luck
<domo> did I have to reboot ? cause if I just kill X with ctrl+alt+backspace, that didn't work
<crimsun> you'd have to at least change runlevels from and back to 2, yes.
<paulproteus> domo: You must run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paulproteus> As root.  That will prevent it from respawning, as well as kill the current GDM session.
<ztonzy> morning :)
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<BlacKnight|> no luck
<BlacKnight|> does this ring any bells?
<BlacKnight|> pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: that's a non-fatal error in this context; ignore it.
<spikeb> no idea what pciehp is
<crimsun> nearly everyone will get that error.
<BlacKnight|> ajay@ajay:~ $ hotplug usb
<karlheg> This X.org server is really nice.  The fonts that get chosen are a lot more readable.
<BlacKnight|> Bad USB agent invocation, no action
<BlacKnight|> how about that?
<BlacKnight|> is that me being a noob?
<BlacKnight|> plug/unplug usb device still dooes nothing
<domo> /etc/init./gdm stop > that just percfect
<domo> thanks a lot
<karlheg> It looks way better than XFree86 did, and on at least this i855GM, I get DRI now too.
<BlacKnight|> should i try your modprobe -r uhci_hcd ?
<karlheg> I am very happy that they went to X.org with Hoary!  It's a lot better now.
<crimsun> BlacKnight|: I use that command because I only have USB 1.1 support on my motherboard
<BlacKnight|> any other ideas?
<BlacKnight|> new bios?
<karlheg> paulproteus, what is wrong with your GDM configuration?  (I just got here; maybe I can help?)
<BlacKnight|> hrmm crimsun: are you going to be around in a couple of hours?
<paulproteus> karlheg: No, I'm advising domo.
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: that should go without saying - always use the latest bios
<karlheg> spikeb, I bet pcihp is "pci hot plug".
<karlheg> What's the issue?  Maybe I can help?
<BlacKnight|> haha ok i'll try it spikeb
<BlacKnight|> karlheg: my usb is b0rked
<BlacKnight|> fix it
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: especially if you're like me and have a rather retarded motherboard
<karlheg> Ah, I seen now; got it to stop / start via the init.d script was it?
<BlacKnight|> while i goto coles and buy stuff for gettnig drunk on the beach
<BlacKnight|> spikeb: which one?
<spikeb> BlacKnight|: i have an abit kt7a 1.3
<BlacKnight|> ok
<spikeb> most. retarded.board.ever.
<BlacKnight|> hahah
<BlacKnight|> mine'd be good if it wasnb't made of recycled human faeces
<spikeb> thankfully, this box will soon be a server and in the closet and out of my hair
<BlacKnight|> ok really should run
<BlacKnight|> tasty
<BlacKnight|> "ahll be back"
<karlheg> BlacKnight|, I've had problems with USB on some hardware.  What host controller driver is hotplug loading?  uhci, ohci, ehci?
<spikeb> ok ahnold
<BlacKnight|> all of the above?
<karlheg> On an HP Pavilion, I could not get USB cameras to work right that work fine on other computers.
<BlacKnight|> uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,
<spikeb> heh
<BlacKnight|> no ohci
<BlacKnight|> karlheg: i can't get any usb devices to even register as being plugged in~
<karlheg> It used the ohci_hcd rather than the uhci_hcd.  (ehci_hcd is for USB 2.0)
<karlheg> I think that the ohci_hcd is probably not as well tested or that the hardware tends to be flakey.
<karlheg> Most machines I've used have the uhci_hcd kind and work pretty well.
<BlacKnight|> but why does the reader work when i boot up?
<BlacKnight|> until i disconnect it...?
<spikeb> sounds like a project utopia bug
<BlacKnight|> ?
<spikeb> project utopia is hotplug + udev+gnome volume manager + hald
<karlheg> Not sure.
<spikeb> everything that makes hotplugging work
<spikeb> or not work, in this case
<BlacKnight|> aaaaaaah
<BlacKnight|> ok i'll figure it out when i get home
<BlacKnight|> bbl
<karlheg> Try google and see.  What specific computer hardware model is it?  what mainboard or manufacturer?
<karlheg> Google for that + linux usb ohci
<bitserf> anyone using the very latest (today) packages in hoary? my top panel has become somewhat empty. (no applets at all, completely blank). only the bottom one works. i whacked ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf*, with the same result though :)
<paulproteus> "Bleeding from the cutting-edge, eh?"
<paulproteus> ;)
* paulproteus runs Warty
<paulproteus> I used to use Debian Unstable, but it's Warty now on machines I want to be useful. :)
* bitserf likes testing the latest stuff and filing reports..call me crazy :)
<paulproteus> bitserf: Not crazy at all.  I fully understand. :)
<housetier> crazy = apt-get -t experimental dist-upgrade :)
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> no kidding
<paulproteus> bitserf: While I'm chatting with someone like you, can you tell me if your version of Nautilus can properly handle remote SFTP/SSH directories through GNOME-VFS?
<paulproteus> It seems Warty's can't.
<spikeb> is hoary running gnome 2.9.x?
<bitserf> paul: it seems nautilus is one of my apps which is currently busted, sorry :(
<karlheg> The python transition got hairy.  I use 'aptitude' rather than 'synaptic', so it was a cinch to put them all on hold.  I used 'l' to limit the view to '~b', then used '=' on the section headings to mark them for 'hold' en-masse.
<ironwolf> bitserf: I've seen the panels go away too.. enough reboots they come back.  I assume Daniels is working on it.
<karlheg> Later on when they get them all uploaded, I'll let it upgrade them.
<bitserf> karl: hmm, nice tip, thanks
<karlheg> aptitude install less ssh
<karlheg> ... is what I always type after a Debian install.
<karlheg> :-)
<spikeb> heh
<karlheg> noman
<housetier> wow I just learned something useful about aptitude, thanks karlheg
<housetier> this l ~b thing sounds like a timesaver to me
<paulproteus> I think aptitude is widely misunderstood.
<karlheg>  / ~b is also.
<paulproteus> Like a gifted but ugly child.
<paulproteus> :)
<spikeb> heh
<karlheg> It's not ugly.
<spikeb> are you guys going to help get xorg into sid as well?
<housetier> I had been /-ing for ~b before
<housetier> but its tedious if you have a lot of b's
<karlheg> The TUI is great, since it works over a ssh connection to a headless server.  In gnome-terminal or xterm, the mouse works on it also.
<karlheg> spikeb, Does a warthog shit in the woods?
<spikeb> sometimes.
<karlheg> I bet they will.
<spikeb> :P
<paulproteus> karlheg: ?
<karlheg> Please, not on the rug!
<karlheg> "Does a bear shit in the woods?" is a way of saying "yes"... Americana.
<khinester> hello
<paulproteus> karlheg: Right. :)
<karlheg> khinester, Hello.
<khinester> how do i add the RewriteEngine within the apache conf file
<khinester> karlheg: hello
<karlheg> cd /etc/apache2 && ls
<karlheg> cd mods-enabled && ls
<karlheg> ln -s ../mods-available/<whatever> .
<karlheg> http://localhost/manual/
<khinester> ok i think i see it, so i need to sym link the mods-available into the mods-enabled dir
<karlheg> The module load and config file from the available into the enabled, yes.
<karlheg> There's probably a cli tool to do it, as an interface to be used by maintainer scripts, but doing it by hand will probably always work.
<khinester> sorry new to unix, what is cli
<paulproteus> command line interface
<karlheg> command line interface
<khinester> duh
<paulproteus> As compared to graphical user interface (gui)
<khinester> thx
<karlheg> jinx
<paulproteus> Sure thing. :)
<paulproteus> heh, karlheg
<karlheg> Huh?
<karlheg> If you install 'dict-foldoc', 'dict-vera', 'dict-gcide', etc, then point the dictionary lookup applet at localhost, you can look that up.
<karlheg> 'dict-wordnet'.
<paulproteus> Or you could just use the Internet dict.
<karlheg> Very handy on a laptop in english class.
<karlheg> paulproteus, Sure, but not while off-line.
<karlheg> I like it on localhost.
* paulproteus nods
<khinester> one more question
<karlheg> I'm having issues with my new LinkSYS WRT54G which I've just re-flashed with the OpenWRT firmware...  I need to sign off for a while -- my link will be bouncing until I fix it.  Later on, folks.
<karlheg> ?
<karlheg> khinester, ?
<khinester> on the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled do i have to create a file for each virual host
<khinester> or can i put the rewrite rules into the default file
<paulproteus> That's good practice, khinester, though not required.
<paulproteus> Ciao, karlheg.
<karlheg> khinester, You can if you like, if that seems appropriate.  Put them in sites-available and symlink to them from sites-enabled so you can turn them on and off at will.
<karlheg> Learn about mod_macro.
* paulproteus reads about mod_macro
<karlheg> You can make a macro and use it multiple times for various simalarly configured VH.
<agenteo> can you suggest me an app to print an image from ubuntu? GIMP doesn't print on my PC...
<karlheg> Or for related https/http sites, with mod_rewrite redirects to flick between them as appropriate for different sections.
<karlheg> ... it can get complicated.
<karlheg> ls -d /usr/share/doc/*apache*
<karlheg> Have a nice trip.  Gotta go now.
<paulproteus> agenteo: Firefox should be one.
<khinester> i am using mod_rewrite to access hosts on a zope server, but for some reason the mod_rewrite is not rewriting to this
<agenteo> paulproteus: I've used oo.org thinks it should works until I found out what the hell GIMP wants
<agenteo> paulproteus: thanks :-)
<khinester> this is  my rule
<khinester> <VirtualHost *>
<khinester>         ServerName  dev.hostname.com
<khinester>         RewriteEngine On
<khinester>         RewriteRule ^/(.*) http://localhost:9080/traveluni/bahamas_expert/$1?REAL_HOST=%{HTTP_HOST}&REAL_PATH=$1 [QSA,P] 
<khinester> </VirtualHost>
<StevenR_Ubuntu> well that was an easy install :) Ubuntu running on an old harddisk now :D
<paulproteus> Glad to hear it, StevenR_Ubuntu. :)
<StevenR_Ubuntu> hmmm...1st of probably many questions....what's the difference between removal and complete removal of a package in synaptic?
<hazmat> is the source for rosetta available?
<burnez> good morning!
<Aure> afternoon for me ;)
<paulproteus> StevenR_Ubuntu: "complete" is probably synonymous with --purge on the command-line
<burnez> yeah, for me midday
<paulproteus> using --purge removes configuration files as well as program files.
<khinester> bye all
<burnez> does onyone have a "sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()" problem?
<paulproteus> burnez: You should ensure that your hostname (as defined in /etc/hostname) maps to an IP address.
<paulproteus> If you're not always connected to the Internet, you can add a mapping in /etc/hosts.
<burnez> but i do not have a hostname...
<burnez> here is, what my /etc/hosts looks like: "127.0.0.1 localhost DeBiAn-BoX localhost.localdomain"
<paulproteus> What does your /etc/hostname say?
<paulproteus> Alternately, what is the output of the 'hostname' command?
<burnez> there is also that error, that gnome won't work propperly when i lock-in, that says that.
<burnez> 1moment
<paulproteus> Great, thanks.
<burnez> nothing.
<burnez> "Great, thanks." I have to thank you!
<paulproteus> What does /etc/hostname contain?
<burnez> that's it: nothing
<paulproteus> Oh.  That's sad.
<burnez> should I add somethin?
<paulproteus> You should give your computer a hostname.
<paulproteus> Make up a name! :)
<domo> hi again
<burnez> hmm, and which one?
<paulproteus> Welcome back, domo.
<burnez> localhost??
<paulproteus> Something of your choice, burnez.
<paulproteus> If you really want to, localhost is fine.
<paulproteus> It's a bit boring, but okay.
<paulproteus> My laptop is called 'baroque'; my desktop is called 'renaissance'.
<burnez> okay, I will have a try..
<domo> one more little pb: I have this kernel's version  2.6.8.1-3-386 and I  look for the kernel source but I only find the 2.6.7 version
<burnez> ;)
<paulproteus> Once you decide on a name, tell me, and I'll tell you how to give your computer that name.
<burnez> AcIdHeAd would be fine
<domo> someone know where to find the 2.6.8 kernel-source version ?
<uuuu> greetings all ubuntu guru masters
<paulproteus> by convention, the first letter at least must be lowercase.
<domo> hi uuuu
<burnez> ahh, okay.
<burnez> aCiDhEaD
<burnez> an now?
<paulproteus> Great.
<paulproteus> Now run:
<paulproteus> sudo hostname aCiDhEaD
<paulproteus> And also add that word next to localhost in /etc/hosts.
<burnez> 'k
<paulproteus> Now you should no longer have this problem.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok!!!
<burnez> thank you very much!
<burnez> it worked!!
<burnez> :)
<domo> :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > like i was saying....
<paulproteus> My pleasure, burnez.
<paulproteus> Now one more thing:
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is there anyone here who knows about airsnort?
<paulproteus> Could you add a page to the wiki telling what you did?
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : Just a little.
<paulproteus> weplab (weplabs) is better.
<paulproteus> I took a course from the guy who wrote airsnort's algorithm, actually.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > does it do the same?
<paulproteus> Same thing, just faster.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > bullshit!!!
<burnez> sure... but my English is not that good..
<[dEvIL-bOY] > :P
<paulproteus> burnez: Write it up with a note saying your English isn't good, and someone else will come by and fix it. :)
<paulproteus> That's the nice thing about wikis.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but do you know if i can install weplabs from synaptic?
<burnez> oh, u did not talk to me.. fine! Thank you very much, paulproteus
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have searched for it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and no joy
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : No, it's not.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > paulproteus, come on! could you please share your wisdom with us?
<paulproteus> Airsnort is fine, then, and easiest.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hummmm..
<paulproteus> I've only ever used airsnort anyway.
<burnez> 'k, thanx again and cy'all!
<paulproteus> Ciao, burnez.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > you see when i run airsnort it gives me a error message saying could not start monitor
<[dEvIL-bOY] > you see when i run airsnort it gives me a error message saying could not start monitor mode
<[dEvIL-bOY] > do you have the same problem?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and another issue with my ubuntu, i add to a panel a battery status but it doesn't work as it should
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : Its ability to do that will depend on your driver.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's plugged into the mains and it says running on battery
<paulproteus> For some drivers, you need to patch them and rebuild them.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i would imagine that orinoco driveres would work fine
<[dEvIL-bOY] > although i haven't installed any drivers
<paulproteus> I had to patch my orinoco for monitor mode.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ahhh
<paulproteus> As for battery, I don't really know about that.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > could you possibly tell me that patch name to see if i can find it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > please
<bitserf> right, whoever suggested i reboot, thanks. i never thought the day would arrive i'd need a reboot to get my panels to work :) i did a single user mode, which i thought was equivalent, but apparently not...wonder if it was related to nautilus &c being blocked on a futex() syscall...seen bugginess w.r.t. to that on Fedora before
<paulproteus> You should go to the web site for airsnort and look there.
<paulproteus> bitserf: Awesome, glad to hear it.
<paulproteus> Hey, does Nautilus' SFTP/SSH GNOME-VFS work, then?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > paulproteus,  you see the thing is i haven't installed anything yet without the synaptic package manager
<[dEvIL-bOY] > as I don't know any better
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and then, their website must have loads of patches
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : To make this work, it'll take work.  So going to the airsnort site is the first place to look.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<[dEvIL-bOY] > will do
<[dEvIL-bOY] > paulproteus,  how to find out which is my driver version?
<andrea> hi, guys
<tmp> i cant chnage the default text editor, now i'm stuck with using gedit ? any idea if there is a work around to this ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > tic tac tic tac
<paulproteus> Sorry, I have to go.  I will probably be back later.
<saoul> hi
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : It's been so long I don't remember; I'd just read the information on the site.
<bitserf> paul: hmm, it appears not. i tried typing in an sftp:// URI, and also the Connect To Server  method
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm reading it as well, there's the command and all that
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but which one to download
<bitserf> paul: running ethereal shows SSH traffic going across though (don't know SSH protocol well enough to comment on why its failing), it just never prompted me for authentication credentials
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey peeps
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is there any command that i can type in a terminal to see my drivers version for a wireless card
<[dEvIL-bOY] > on my device manager it says unknwon
<bitserf> mein gott...the new find-as-you type stuff for tree/list views in gtk 2.6.x is awesome
<bitserf> (pops up a little textbox if it has focus, typing moves selected item to matches)
<rjek> Hello.
<rjek> Anybody who was/is at the conference know when Kinnison left/is leaving?
<bitserf> paul: seems i spoke too soon...i can SFTP into boxes for which i've set up SSH key auth
<guerriero> aho
<guerriero> ci seite
<guerriero> siete
<Ad__> hello
<__learner__> Hi. I would like to know a good cd burning program
<StevenR_Ubuntu> __learner__: k3b
<__learner__> K3b, will it work under Gnome
<__learner__> does K3B have a GUI?
<__learner__> I want something I can use like Nero. Because I need other people to use it to.
<StevenR_Ubuntu> __learner__: no. It is a gui frontend to cdrecord
<__learner__> tx. So I need to get cdrecord and K3b?
<StevenR_Ubuntu> __learner__: well synaptic should resolve dependancies for oyu
<StevenR_Ubuntu> *you
<__learner__> tx
<__learner__> Isn't there any gnome compatible version?
<StevenR_Ubuntu> not of k3b (note the k :) )
<StevenR_Ubuntu> maybe gnomebaker
<__learner__> I installed K3B, will it work?
<StevenR_Ubuntu> __learner__: you wont know until you try :)
<__learner__> yeah, it's downloading right now.
<Josephus> hoary is like sid in debian?
<Josephus> i mean the number of broken packages, bugfixes
<thenuke> haha :) it took about 20minutes or more to boot ubuntu LiveCD on my laptop :D
<__learner__> this is on theyr website: Cdrecord won't run anymore when configured suid root. The reason is that the new kernel forbids suid root programs to use the SCSI subsystem - have you tried it with ubuntu?
<johann_> hi any ubuntu chessplayers here
<thenuke> Josephus: hoary is the upcoming version and is unstable atm
<thenuke> __learner__: I used k3b, works ok when it is run as a root
<Josephus> thenuke: i know, but i pulled firefox 1.0 from hoary, and it updated something by dependency, and my warty gdm is not working. so othe question is how unstable is it?
<__learner__> just sudo k3b?
<Josephus> i've been using debian/sid before ubuntu
<[dEvIL-bOY] > helloz
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do i add a search engine to firefox?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it used to be so simple in windows
<IRCMonkey> ciao
<johann_> devil-boy : sudo firefox add the search engine when a normal user launches firefox it will be there.
<johann_> no chess players?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > so it would be something lie sudo firefox imdb
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<johann_> open root terminal : type sudo firefox
<thenuke> no need for sudo if you use root terminal
<johann_> true
<[dEvIL-bOY] > nope, i'm not using root
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i might mess it up
<johann_> from normal terminal type sudo firefox
<[dEvIL-bOY] > gotcha
<[dEvIL-bOY] > so basicly whenever i want to do changes to applications and stuff i need to use the sudo command
<[dEvIL-bOY] > right?
<johann_> not always but firefox requires it for certain tasks
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sweet as!
<johann_> extensions and themes don't require it but security updates etc do
<[dEvIL-bOY] > another question
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how to find out drivers version on ubuntu?
<johann_> for what in particular
<[dEvIL-bOY] > humm..
<[dEvIL-bOY] > wireless on board card
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm trying to patch my orinoco card so i can use airsnort
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but no joy :(
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i don't know which version to download
<johann_> sorry I can't help with that one
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's all good
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what type of multiplayer games have we got available for ubuntu?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what about bit torrent? i installed a version from synaptic
<[dEvIL-bOY] > now i downloaded a torrent
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and it gave me an error running application
<[dEvIL-bOY] > which of the following types of linux is ubuntu? Linux GTK  Linux Motif  Linux PPC  Linux AMD64
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ppc?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > laptop p4?
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : those are not types of linux
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : ubuntu is GNU/Linux based on Debian
<scizzo> GTK is a interface thingy and so is motif
<[dEvIL-bOY] > humm..
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sounds a bit complicated
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : www,gtk.org
<[dEvIL-bOY] > interface between machine and software?
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<scizzo> read that instead
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : Debian is multiplatform thingy...
<[dEvIL-bOY] > scizzo, so if i wanted to download a software that was asking me the options for the interface
<[dEvIL-bOY] > which one would i choose ? any?
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : well....do you know of any options?
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : might happen that you could do that later with the software..
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : leave it blank if you don't know
<scizzo> hold on
<scizzo> what software?
<scizzo> Linux GTK in that case
<[dEvIL-bOY] > http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<superted> any russians here?
<scizzo> which means you are using Linux with a interface that is GTK based
<[dEvIL-bOY] > so can i have that for future reference
<[dEvIL-bOY] > or it's different in different cases/
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : that depends on how the software is compiled
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ...
<scizzo> well..its different anyway
<scizzo> in this case..if you are using GNOME and so on for Ubuntu its GTK
<[dEvIL-bOY] > gotcha
<[dEvIL-bOY] > scizzo, could you talk me trhough an installation?
<The_Nalf> scizzo: ? hey scizzo :)) (fabrice #gnomemeeting)
<scizzo> The_Nalf: y0 The_Nalf :)
<scizzo> [dEvIL-bOY] : ummm
<[dEvIL-bOY] > well i never installed anything and now i have something that i need to install in tar.bz2
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ....
<scizzo> tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<BlacKnight|> so who's around?
<trukulo> hi ppl
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i have access to a windows pc trough a network?
<Deathy> hi. does warty 4.10 have support for multi-processor systems? I need to install it on a dual Xeon
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have access to one pc on my network but the one i need to have access doesn't let me access it
<rjek> What do you want to do?  Just access the files on it, or remote control it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > files in it
<paulproteus> Deathy: Yes.  It has an SMP kernel you can apt-get.
<rjek> [dEvIL-bOY] : OK.  Can you ping the Windows box you're trying to access?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'll try
<rjek> [dEvIL-bOY] : Also, what error, if any, is it reporting when you try to access files on it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yeah
<Deathy> paulproteus and what's the exact command?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > something like priveladges
<rjek> [dEvIL-bOY] : Providing precise reports makes it easier to solve your problem.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > the folder contents can not be displayed
<paulproteus> devusb: apt-get install linux-686-smp
<paulproteus> Deathy: , rather.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: source".
<[dEvIL-bOY] > rjek,  any thoughts on that?
<drelch> hi
<drelch> little question: how can i add keyboard scancodes to X. so that i can use my internetkeyboard with programs like lineakd? the "setkeycodes" command only works in the console
<knoppix> I just installed ubuntu, but when I reboot I get grub booting stage 1.5 error 17 and then it hangs. What could this be
<NeoXed> reinstall
<NeoXed> did the same shit to me
<knoppix> Been there, done that.
<NeoXed> i reinstalled and it fixed it
<NeoXed> ar wired
<NeoXed> umm are yo downloading all the updates it asks you to?
<NeoXed> you.
<knoppix> If I cant even boot it. How am I supposed to download any updates?
<NeoXed> ... it asks you to download updates while it installs
<knoppix> Hmmm.
<knoppix> I will try that.
<NeoXed> kk :)
<uuuu> how do i connect to a ftp
<uuuu> ?
<uuuu> in a terminal
<NanoTek> Kikoo !! :p
<NeoXed> not sure but i think its connect 0.0.0.0:21
<uuuu> ok
<NeoXed> not sure but i think its connect 0.0.0.0:21:user:pass
<NeoXed> try that
<uuuu> ok
<uuuu> nope
<uuuu> didn't work
<NeoXed> type 'man ftp'
<uuuu> ftp login
<NeoXed> maybe it has help menu
<uuuu> i got that
<uuuu> i'm on ftp
<uuuu> and it does had a help
<uuuu> but ...can't figure it out
<NeoXed> lol
<NeoXed> download a GUI ftp client
<domo> hi
<domo> when I try to install i get that error msg: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<NeoXed> redownload the iso?
<Guardiann> hello
<NeoXed> :)
<domo> I download the kernel source, make the modules and symbolic link but after that I have this message:  No rule to make target `Graphic'.  Stop.
<domo> Someone can help me to understand ?
<domo> hi Guardiann
<Guardiann> hi
<NeoXed> no clue im kinda newbie my self
<scoon> domo,
<scoon> domo, what is the problem
<Guardiann> eveyone here using ubuntu?
<domo> I try to install my drivers for my graphic card
<domo> a intel 855G
<oh8gdv> Guardiann: probably not
<NeoXed> Guardiann i think so
<NeoXed> lol
<domo> I download the drives from the intel site
<Guardiann> :)
<NeoXed> well bet alot are
<oh8gdv> from 291 if everyone is..
<oh8gdv> yeah
<oh8gdv> probably most. but not all
<domo> but when I launch the install script i get this error msg
<Guardiann> how do you guys like it
<usual> I love it
<NeoXed> i used to hate linux now i like it due to ubuntu
<scoon> domo, all right.  you need to put them somewhere in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<Guardiann> i am d/l it now
<scoon> domo, after that, do a depmod -a
<oh8gdv> ubuntu is debian done right (from a workstation perspective anyways)
<scoon> then you should be able to load them
<domo> I like it also Guardiann
<usual> is anyone using ubuntu as a server?
<scoon> Guardiann, best running distro i have used in the 6yrs i have been running linux
<domo> but where I find this build directory scoon
<scoon> domo, well is there a README w/ the drivers you are getting ?
<scoon> are the modules native or are they something esle
<Guardiann> very good good to hear
<domo> nope :(
<domo> the only README that I find is for the rpm package
<scoon> domo, what is the site addy
<domo> 1s scoon, I find it
<Guardiann> i am looking forward to this
<domo> I get the drivers from here: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/filter_results.asp?strOSs=39&strTypes=DRV%2CARC&ProductID=922&OSFullName=Linux*&submit=Go%21
<usual> the kernel doesn't have drivers for that?
<domo> and the README can be find here but it's just about RPM stuff: ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/7485/ENG/readme.txt
<usual> ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/7485/ENG/readme.txt
<haffe> Ok, I'm back. Still no luck getting ubuntu to boot
<domo> the graphic card work, but I the color are not respected, and I thinking, that the official drivers that can correct that
<domo> maybe I can do that by a other way ?
<scoon> domo, you could look into alien is a deb that will install rpms
<domo> I'm on a laptop and every think is to bright on my screen
<domo> allright, I will try it
<scoon> domo, but i don't think that is a very good idea.
<domo> so what is the right idea for you ?
<scoon> domo, i think that may be a bit of a hack, i have never used alien so i don't know tho..............
<scoon> domo, use the kernel module.
<domo> you know a way to change contrast and brightness on X ?
<scoon> domo, start with the docs that come with a kernel source and then pose around from there.
<scoon> domo, doesn't your monitor have controls for that ?
<scoon> or screen or whatever
<domo> only for brightness but it's not precise
<domo> it's a laptop
<domo> I try xgamma but I didn t see any differrence
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Nivlem> Hi AndyR:
<domo> scoon, witch kernel module ?
<scoon> domo, what do you mean by precise ?
<domo> sorry for my english scoon :)
<scoon> domo, in the kernel source tree there is a dir called Documentation, that is where i'd start looking first.
<Nivlem> To start ntp time sync is the command: /etc/init.d/ntpd start?
<scoon> or look for some help w/ xfree or x.org whatever you are using
<scoon> are you warty
<domo> precise = precisly
<domo> scoon, yes I am
<anir> hey guys
<anir> #ubuntu
<domo> ok, I go to look at the documentation
<scoon> domo, so then you are using xfree
<anir> i am sick of this os
<domo> yes
<scoon> anir, well it def is not worse than xp
<anir> why this OS is so  slow??
<domo> so, I have to install the source kernel for that
<anir> scoon why is this so slow?
<domo> it's not slow for me
<scoon> anir, could you define what "slow" means.  it would make it much easier to help
<anir> scoon i dont know much of programming so i guess its not for me
<anir> okay
<scoon> anir, who said anything about programming
<anir> scoon see when i start 2 or more windows at the same time .. i cant work
<Nivlem> Yeah I have to agree with scoon...Ubunut runs like a bat out of hell on my AMD 1.6 with 384megs ram
<Nivlem> *Ubuntu*
<housetier> don't bats usually FLY? ;)
<scoon> anir, what are the 2 windows ? what are your hw specs ? more info plz
<anir> scoon i have a P3 with 128 MB SD ram
<scoon> anir, what are you trying to open
<anir> My space for Ubuntu is 9 GB scoon
<scoon> anir, what are you tring to open
<Nivlem> housetier: Yes they do...just a saying..heh
<housetier> :D
<anir> i opened one web browser and and the synaptic package scoon
<scoon> anir, first thing, how much swap space did you set up when you installed ubuntu
<paulproteus> Nivlem: I don't get it - is bats-out-of-hell fast or slow?
<anir> is my configuration is sufficient for ubuntu? scoon
<scoon> anir, the rule of them is 2 times the amount of physical ram
<Nivlem> paulproteus: It means it is really FAST!
<Nivlem> Gotta run...L8R
<anir> so how much swap space i have to use scoon??
<scoon> anir, when you ran the install, how much swap did you use
<paulproteus> anir: I think the two factors facing your performance are (1) RAM size and (2) video card choice.
<scoon> anir, the general rule of thumb is twice the amount of physical ram
<Cyberjames> hi! what is the root password for ubuntu?
<anir> so for me its 256 right scoon
<paulproteus> Cyberjames: None.  See the FAQ as regards root.
<anir> is 128 MB ram is sufficient?
<scoon> anir, 2 * 128 = 256
<paulproteus> URL in topic.
<scoon> anir, seems that your math is correct.
<anir> okay..actually i did not allcate any swap space while installing ubuntu scoon
<anir> thank you scoon..lol
<scoon> anir, well there you go.
<scoon> anir, you don't have much ram and you have NO swap space
<scoon> anir, that would really suck
<anir> is it very necessary scoon??
<scoon> anir, so yes, linux is very slow when set up like that.
<scoon> anir, what do you think
<scoon> anir, are you happy w/ the way your box runs.
<anir> okay scoon..i will do it now..actually this is the first time i am installing Linux
<scoon> anir, it will crash soon
<anir> okay so i am going and reinstalling it scoon...
<mupe> I have an ubuntu desktop comp with 384 MB RAM and it doesn't usually seem to use swap...
<anir> thank you for your help..scoon...see you  soon
<scoon> anir, good start. i bet you will notice a difference.
<scoon> mupe, yea well i have a gig of ram and a gig of swap.  yet i rarely hit swap.
<anir> cool scoon bye
<scoon> anir, l8r
<scoon> mupe, but every so often i use a bit of it.
<mupe> what is the rule of swap = 2 * ram amout based on?
<scoon> mupe, don't know.  it was someting i read in the kernel docs some where and have stuck w/ it.
<scoon> mupe, i bet with a little effort the reasoning could be found but i just never gave a shit.
<scoon> mupe seems to work tho
<domo> someone is on warty here ?
<superted> em
<superted> pretty much everyone?
<domo> oups I means hoary
<domo> so I can try it, it's enought stable ?
<Simira> it works for me
<Simira> mostly
<superted> me too
<domo> oki, so I will make the jump
<superted> but it's unstable at times
<domo> I m tired of Xfree, I hope X will manage better my graphic card
<cristiano> hi guys. anyone can pls tell me where is the grub.conf file?
<cristiano> any answer?pls!^^
<hashar>  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<cristiano> maybe thx i try it;)
<pettsson> does any1 know if there are any problems with gf2mx-cards in ubuntu?
<usual> pettsson, shouldn't be
<usual> pettsson, are you using nvidia drivers?
<hashar> hmm do you think I can use debian3.0 installer to install ubuntu ?  ;o)
<pettsson> the installation goes well but when i remove the install-disc and reboot my screen goes blank (cant select any drivers then)
<usual> pettsson, install the nvidia drivers
<pettsson> but i cant even boot after that i removed the install cd
<paulproteus> hashar: Yes.  You can do that.
<hashar> paulproteus> just have to use a ubuntu file mirror ? :p
<usual> pettsson, what happens
<pettsson> can i ad nv as a bootparameter?
<pettsson> add
<Bandit> when installing ubuntu is there commands similar to adsl-setup to setup my dsl connection
<JStrike> pettsson : You can use Recovery Mode and then edit /etc/X11/xorg
<miausX> hi!
<hashar> anyone got a deb repository URL to install from network please ? :o)
<hashar> I can only find ISOs
<pettsson> try "your country code".debian.org
<hashar> ;)
<hashar> not really helpfull to grab ubuntu
<Bandit> anyone know how to setup ubunto tp use my dsl modem
<miausX> hashar, you are asking about servers for the sources.list? a ftp mirror to grab ubuntu iso?
<hashar> I managed to find one : ftp://ftp.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/dists/
<miausX> Bandit, I have not idea, maybe you can find something searching in the ubuntu wiki, debian.org/doc or google
<hashar> I am doing a network installation since I dont got any cd burner o)
<lukins> can someone share with me their cdrom line from /etc/fstab?
<miausX> hashar, hum? -- deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<hashar> great :)
<miausX> lukins, of course -->/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<miausX> hashar, err... do you want ALL my sources.list?
<miausX> I can paste it in a query :)
<lukins> miausx, that's pretty much what i have, but when i boot up, the cdrom0 keeps being deleted
<the_gummibear> how can i play a dvd with the menu's?
<miausX> Humboldt, I have two entries, cdrom0 and cdrom1, I don't have that problem in warty
<miausX> the_gummibear,  try xine-ui or ogle :)
<the_gummibear> let's give it a try :)
<miausX> the_gummibear, maybe you need libdvdcss2 (from marillat repository) :)
<JStrike> Or latest gstreamer supports it iirc
<miausX> here it is --> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<the_gummibear> hmm.. how can i add those marillat repository
<miausX> JStrike, yeah :)
<the_gummibear> ah :)
<miausX> the_gummibear, ;))
<miausX> lukins, how can I help you?
<ed_gein> Are there any major obstacles installing winxp and ubuntu on seperate hds?
<miausX> ed_gein, I don't think so... I should install winXP in the master HD and Ubuntu in the slave hd :)
<the_gummibear> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/marillat/testing/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/marillat/testing/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<the_gummibear> :(
<miausX> did you put "deb" at the begining of the line, the_gummibear?
<miausX> it works fine for me right now
<lukins> miausx, i'm reading something about adding ide-scsi to grub, so let me try that, thanks for your help
<miausX> no prob :)
<the_gummibear> binary (deb) i have
<miausX> Humboldt, me too :?
<ed_gein> lukins: which kernel are you running
<lukins> 2.6.8
<miausX> ouch... sorry... s/Humboldt/hum :S
<ed_gein> I didn;t think you needed scsi emulation with the 2.6 series kernel
<miausX> yeah
<lukins> ok, cdrecord -scanbus gives me a lot of errors though
<miausX> no no
<miausX> lukins, with a 2.6 kernel you can use this: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc :))
<lukins> let me try!
<miausX> you DON'T need scsi emulation :)
<the_gummibear> buh, really can't get on those ftp's :(
<lukins> cdrecord: No tracks specified. Need at least one. ...and a bunch of other stuff
<talibkweli> hello
<miausX> the_gummibear, ouch! strange, I have all working
<miausX> lukins, no no, you have to put more options, the line I have pasted only was an example :)
<the_gummibear> typo :p
<ed_gein> isn't it cdrecord --scanbus?
<lukins> AAAHAHAHAHAH
<ed_gein> as opposed ot cdrecord -scanbus
<lukins> oh
<the_gummibear> now xine-ui :)
<ed_gein> I'm probably wrong
<miausX> cdrecord speed=30 dev=/dev/hdc -eject -driveropts=burnfree -gracetime=2 blah.iso --- another example :)
<miausX> ed_gein, let me try it
<miausX> ed_gein, no, it's the same :)
<ed_gein> <- at a windows box
<ed_gein> ok
<lukins> blashpemy
<miausX> lol
<miausX> ed_gein, qemu + ubuntu? ;D
<talibkweli> hello everyone
<miausX> hi talibkweli :)
<karlos> hello
<miausX> hi karlos
<karlos> hi
<the_gummibear> bah, still no menu's :(
<ed_gein> At the moment windows is a needed,spent $400 on a video card, HalfLife 2 better look perfect
<ed_gein> hello talib
<miausX> the_gummibear, oh, try ogle... both support dvd's menu
<karlos> my kids just got their red belts everyone (karate)
<ed_gein> congrats
<karlos> cheers
<miausX> "Ogle is a DVD player with DVD menu support..."
<ed_gein> hopefully they won't kill one another
<ed_gein> j/k
<karlos> they like to try
<ed_gein> I'm sure
<the_gummibear> what is a recen i386 ?
<the_gummibear> *recent
<the_gummibear> mine is 1,5y old
<karlos> 1.5 i remember that
<miausX> brb
<karlos> anyone remember the dpkg command that lets you see the packages installed on your system
<karlos> i got xfce4.2 installed from .bin this morning .... very impressive....well worth a go
<the_gummibear> ogle ain't working at all.. guess i'll need to go to windows for that stupid dvd :(
<ljlane> karlos, dpkg -l
<karlos> thanx
<Qerub> the_gummibear: got decss?
<EfaistOs> hi
<the_gummibear> not that i know, what is decss?
<EfaistOs> does someone have a webcam ? i've got a quickcam communicate of logitech ... do u know how to detect it ?
<Qerub> the_gummibear: most dvd movies are scrambled and you need a decss enabled libdvdread to see them.
<the_gummibear> i have libdvdread
<the_gummibear> i can play dvd's, but i can never get the root menu
<paulproteus> And you need libdvdcss2 that does DeCSS>
<Qerub> the_gummibear: on my debian system, i've got a /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Qerub> the_gummibear: if you got it, run it.
<the_gummibear> done :p
<the_gummibear> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<cenerentola> ogra: ping
<the_gummibear> is what it returns
<Qerub> the_gummibear: do you have apt-get/aptitude/synaptic running?
<Quest-Master> Could someone please, please, please help me with this?
<Qerub> the_gummibear: try running "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7910
<Quest-Master> I've been at it for weeks
<Quest-Master> I really need it fixed
<Quest-Master> :(
<the_gummibear> Setting up libdvdcss2 (1.2.5-1) ...
<the_gummibear> synaptic was running :p
<Qerub> the_gummibear: sounds good.
<Qerub> the_gummibear: try playing a movie now.
<the_gummibear> prefered program?
<Qerub> the_gummibear: totem with xine backend, i guess.
<Qerub> the_gummibear: (package: totem-xine)
<D0wnXcaST> I'm trying to config my internet on ubuntu, i'm not able. I have a cable modem plug to my ethernet card. I do : Sudo ifconfig eth0 down; dhclient eth0; ifconfig eth0 up . and its written that permission is denied ....
<D0wnXcaST> It worked once, but i had to reconfig. and didnt work anymore?
<Qerub> Quest-Master: try another ftp client like ncftp...
<Qerub> Quest-Master: and see what it says.
<Qerub> D0wnXcaST: you should be using "ifup" and "ifdown" first of all. and you need to be root, so use sudo.
<D0wnXcaST> Im root
<Quest-Master> I want to be able to directly open files from an FTP server with gEdit though Qerub
<D0wnXcaST> so, i should do , sudo ifdown eth0; ...
<D0wnXcaST> ?
<Qerub> D0wnXcaST: yes
<the_gummibear> the menu is still not loading :s
<D0wnXcaST> ok, ill go and try this
<Qerub> Quest-Master: I'm not saying you should continue to use ncftp, just see what happens.
<the_gummibear> it starts playing the movie but can't get on any menu
<Qerub> Quest-Master: It's probably more verbose.
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> I'll try it
<prak> hello .. .can someone help me fix dvd playback on xine? it was working well until i went to ubuntoguide.org and started adding packages. now it DVD playback fails with one or more errors (the most obvious error is invalid MRL)
<ubuntu> hello.ervey boy
<ubuntu> how can i install cvs server on ubuntu
<the_gummibear> pff, i'll just go to windows for the dvd.. it's not working here
<the_gummibear> thx anyway :)
<D0wnXcaST> nice, i finally got my eth0 conifg :P
<superted> i notice there is a package called diveintopython
<superted> how can i read it ?
<paulproteus> superted: If it's installed look in
<paulproteus> /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/
<imka> hi
<imka> if i select a language at the beginning of the install, that'll effect the locale, the keyboard layout, and gnome, right? cause i wanna install ubuntu on my gonnabefatherinlaw`s pc but he only speaks hungarian
<azta> anyone know of a guide to get sleep/wake working properly on an ibook ?
<azta> I had debian on it about 18months ago, and it worked. With warty and hoary it just sits there on resume with some cpufreq warning message...
<imka> azta don't know, sorry
<paulproteus> azta: It should work with Warty.  What iBook?
<azta> paulproteus: a g3
<azta> 12"
<azta> 500mhz
<paulproteus> I had to put a patch in my kernel to make my iBook G4 sleep.
<paulproteus> Try running powerprefs and making sure it's set to sleep on lid-shut.
<azta> but these older ones don't need It I think
<paulproteus> If it's plugged into power, it may not sleep by default; I think default is sleep on shut if on battery.
<imka> any ideas regarding my question? ^^^
<paulproteus> Yeah, I think they don't need any patch.
<azta> oh, lemmi look what it's set up to do
<paulproteus> imka: I think so.
<azta> it does sleep though. The powerled starts "breathing", but resume gets stuck
<azta> booting...
<imka> paulproteus apt takes care of it right? so i should get a hungarian gnome, even if there's nothing about hungarian translation on the ubuntu website (i have offered my services btw)
<paulproteus> I think that's right.
<imka> nice. thanks
<paulproteus> I've never used translations myself.
<azta> I'm impressed with cpufreq and powernowd working nice outathebox
<azta> in fact i'm impressed with ubuntu altogether... great job guys
* azta installs powerprefs
<teuteu> salut!!!!
<miausX> azta, yeah, me too... I can't wait to hoary :D~
<teuteu> salut!!!!-fr
<azta> paulproteus: yeah, it sleeps on AC and battery lid-close
<paulproteus> Oh.  Hmm.
<azta> on wake, I get "cpufreq: resume failed to assert current frequency is what timing core thinks it is."
<azta> perhaps it's that thats stopping it wake fully
<azta> after that I see "eth0: resuming eth1: Airport waking up eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)" then it just sits there and needs a reboot.
<azta> can you disable cpufreq with a bootparam ? :/
<anir> hello guys
* azta mv's the cpufreq modules out of the way
<anir> hey
<anir> how are you all
<mousematt> does ubuntu's license or relationship with canonical prevent it from being pre-installed on PCs?
<anir> tell me how will i install plug ins for firefox?
<azta> mousematt: I can't see how
<mousematt> azta: thanks. thats wonderful news
<azta> mousematt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/philosophy/document_view
<anir> can i install my tv card in ubuntu??
<azta> anir: if the kernel has a driver for it.. sure
<anir> well i have just installed ubuntu...azta
<azta> anir: google.com/linux for your tv card :)
<anir> azta i want to install my tv card.. how can i do that
<azta> put it in the computer, boot ubuntu, try use it would be the first step
<anir> how can i load the software??
<anir> which one is better??
<azta> dunno. Google.com/linux will :)
<azta> apt-cache search tv ?
<anir> any linux guri here???
<azta> lol
<anir> i want help.. i need to talk to
<anir> i mean guru.. i am sorry its not guri
<azta> Results 1 - 100 of about 582,000 for any gurus here?
<azta> just ask your question anir
<anir> wait i am coming in a sec
<azta> too much information
<azta> theres a problem somewhere with the powernowd init script. It's spitting out a "modprobe" usage: message...
<alex> Hello
<Synek> hello :)
<alex> Wow :0
<alex> I am Amazed
<alex> Helllo
<Synek> of being on irc? ;-)
<alex> Yes
<alex> This is my first time here
<njan> hi there, alex.
<alex> hello
<njan> alex, new to IRC, or linux? (Or both?)
<alex> not sure but i have to go I`ll be back
<Synek> ;] 
<haffe> Hmmm, is there someway I can use apt-get from a cdbooted ubuntu?
<gsuveg> anyone use universe repo here ?
<Synek> gsuveg: i do
<gsuveg> Synek: please see me application. msg ok?
<gsuveg> can i use pptp in ubuntu ? maybe with modprobe ppp_mppe_mppc
<anon26> hi all
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 17:09:35)
<anon26> could anyone give me a hand with ndiswrapper?
<__learner__> Is there any way for me to configure an email server, so I can send mails without opening my webmail, and the emails go with the FROM field as I want?
<socomm> Hello, anyone know how to change xorg's keymapping?
<anon26> ndiswrapper builds just fine with module assistant build fails to load with modprobe citing module is wrong format
<socomm> dpkg --configure something ...
<socomm> I forget, anyone have an idea?
<anon26> anyone in here know how to get ndiswrapper to work?
<scoon> anon26, never used ndiswrapperd, what are you trying to get to work ?
<anon26> ndiswrapper module for kernel2.6.8.3 builds just fine using module-assistant
<anon26> but when i try to load the module with modprobe, i keep getting an error saying the module is in the wrong format
<socomm> anon26: You may be running a different kernel.
<anon26> nope uname- a confirms i am running 2.6.8-3
<socomm> Which is it 2.6.8.3 or 2.6.8-3?
<anon26>  2.6.8.1-3-386
<socomm> What's the exact error that lsmod returns?
<anon26> i don't know what just happens but it magically works now
<anir> hey guys
<sladen> and girls
<anir> does tv cards work in linux?
<anir> lol
<anon26> i deleted the ndiswrapper folder from /lib/modules/kernel/drivers.....
<sladen> anir: yes
<anir> no girls here i guess
<anon26> rebuilt the module with ndiswrapper and then installed it
<anon26> and now it works
<anir> sladen can u tell me how?
<anon26> could this be a conflict with linux-restricted-modules?
<socomm> Girls? Hahaha.
<socomm> anir: Some tv cards do work under linux.
<fievel> hi
<fievel> is there growisofs on ubuntu live cd ?
<anir> hey guys
<anir> tell me which one is better for watching tv on linux??
<scoon> anir, i use tvtime
<anir> i have a mercury  made tv card socumm
<anir> scoon hi
<anir> i have reinstalled the ubuntu scoon
<scoon> hello
<scoon> ok
<socomm> anir: http://www.google.com/linux just look your card up there.
<anir> and i can see the diff now scoon
<scoon> anir, you were the "no swap" person
<scoon> good, good
<ankae314> Hello, I know is a FAQ but, how can I change the language ? I've the live version installed
<anir> yes scoon...lol unfortunately
<anir> now no more scoon
<scoon> anir, eh, you resolved it.  good job
<scoon> anir, check out tldp.org for some good general info
<anir> thyank you scoon.. now i want to install tvtime.. do i have to download it??
<anir> scoon
<scoon> anir, its in one of the ubuntu repos
<scoon> anir, so yes
<anir> i will try it scoon..
<anir> are you a programmer scoon?
<scoon> anir, yes.
<ankae314> Hello, how can I change the language ? I've the live version installed
<anir> cool.. so for how long you are using linux?
<anir> scoon.. what is linux is doing to compete  Long Horn??
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hey
<[dEvIL-bOy] > can i get some help
<scoon> anir, been using it since 1998. Haven't run windows since then
<scoon> anir, don't understand your other ?
<socomm> [dEvIL-bOy] : Can you?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i have connecter to my home wireless connection with WEP and now that i'm around a friends and he hasn.t got WEP i can't connect
<[dEvIL-bOy] > of course i can
<[dEvIL-bOy] > there must be some gurus around here
<scoon> [dEvIL-bOy] , you need to create another profile for the non-WEP network
<socomm> I'd help but I never used WiFI.
<scoon> you can create different profiles with the networking tool
<[dEvIL-bOy] > ahhh
<fievel> is there anywhere a list of packages present in live cd ?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > but do i need to type in the SSid?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > because it won't let me click next if i don't give it the SSID
<anir> okay.. i have been using windows since 1998.. i do programming in C.. well i was asking Windows in lauching Long Horn..new OS..with better GUI for 64 bit pross..what can we expect  from Linux scoon
<anir> scoon its asking for installing libruby 1.8  but the available version is libruby 1.7 only what do i do?
<superted> anyone else got problems with hoary/python today/yesterday?
<anir> scoon u thr???
<D0wnXcaST> How come i can't execute any .exe file ? "Could not display /home.... " ???
<D0wnXcaST> I need to execute a .exe to creat a dos boot disk
<anir> heck anyone here to help me??
<D0wnXcaST> ?
<anir> downxcast can u help me installing a tv card?
<D0wnXcaST> no sorry
<anir> can anyone?
<cenerentola> anir: ask your question
<anir> actually i dont know how to deal with kernal
<cenerentola> well turn off the computer... plug the board in... and start
<cenerentola> praying when you press the power button
<D0wnXcaST> anyone, i cant execute .exe file ?
<cenerentola> D0wnXcaST: well you need wine: which is Win Emulator
<thenuke> D0wnXcaST: umm.. exes are for windows :)
<D0wnXcaST> ok ! :)
<D0wnXcaST> lol ! sorry, im really new to linux
<anir> cenerentola i want to install my tv card on this os.Ubuntu..
<D0wnXcaST> is wine in ubuntu or i have to download it ?
<crimsun> it's in 'universe'
<crimsun> enable the 'universe' repo, then install it
<anir> hey crimsum how are you..remember me>?
<crimsun> hi anir
<crimsun> I vaguely remember your nick
<D0wnXcaST> ok, ill try to find what it is :)
<cenerentola> anir: ok turn off the computer and install the card
<anir> crimsun i am trying to install  the tv card..dont know how to deal with kernal
<anir> card is installed cenerentola
<cenerentola> anir: ok... are drivers installed?
<anir> no .. i dont know how to install the driver in linux. cenerentola
<cenerentola> ahh so lets not speak about kernel things...
<cenerentola> what board is it?
<anir> its a mercury made
<anir> cenerentola its a mercury made
<Yeahh> who told that i had to save a profile to access the wi fi?
<D0wnXcaST> crimsun: where do i enable univers repo?
<Yeahh> and i used to have loads of bookmarks on my firefox but because i made a chande with sudo to add some more search engines it disappear
<D0wnXcaST> i found it !
<Yeahh> how can i get back to my other profile at start?
<anir> downxcast u go to computer..then system configuration...click
<Yeahh> anyone?
<Yeahh> and another thing
<Yeahh> i haven't tested gnome meeting
<Yeahh> anyone up for it?
<eruin> ello lads... any of you know a nice tool to resize vfat-partitions?
<Yeahh> partition magic
<eruin> going to install ubuntu on the good old hometown computer :P
<housetier> with or without losing data?
<eruin> for linux, without losing data :)
<anir> what tv card i can use for linux?
<Yeahh> that's another issue i had...i can't make my tv out to work
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<anir> crimsun tell me how can i install libruby 1.8?
<Yeahh> on totem movie player
<Yeahh> it says that i need to restart to use it
<Yeahh> and i done it so
<Yeahh> but no luck
<anir> when i try to install libruby.. a error msg comes
<housetier> eruin you know the answer already: backup! ;D other than that, I don't know of a tool that can accomplish that, although I guess there is at least one
<D0wnXcaST> no, i though i had find it, but still didnt find it. I'm in the synaptic package manager, am i right place?
<eruin> I guess I'll have to acquire=-09] '\[] 
<anir> HELP ME
<haffe> Ok, nom I'm going insane, this is the fifth time I have reinstalled ubuntu. And I still get GRUB error 17 when booting.
<anir> ANYONE
<crimsun> anir: please don't shout.
<eruin> partitionmagic then (the weird letters were an attempt to use english charset on a .no keyboard)
<anir> sorry crimson..
<crimsun> anir: warty-security has 1.8.1+1.8.2pre2-3ubuntu0.1
<housetier> eruin *maybe* parted can do what you want
<crimsun> anir: so just install 'libruby1.8'
<anir> from where i will get it?
<housetier> eruin although I really recommend backing up your most precious data, just in case
<eruin> housetier, thanks... anything but a windows tool (I dont understand windows at all)
<tsw> I just have to say: thank you ubuntu team. Ubuntu is the best desktop linux I have tested so far!
<anir> hey tsw
<anir> i have a few question tsw
<eruin> tsw, time to test hoary then =)
<housetier> eruin I haven't used parted myself yet, so I don't know of any tips or pitfalls
<tsw> anir: go ahead
<anir> well whaich linux OS for 64 bit processor?
<tsw> eruin: not really in need for never software.. maybe firefox 1.0 would be nice
<tsw> anir: asking me ? I just have wet dreams about 64 bit processors :)
<anir> tsw why is that??
<anir> lol
<tsw> anir: atm I have 500Mhz Pentium III ibm laptop on my hands.. :)
<sjoerd> ah right, 64 procs the new hype
<anir> yeah.. Windows already with LongHorn
* sjoerd has a 64 bit proc of a few years old on his desk
<D0wnXcaST> I enabled the univers repo. now how do i install wine
* tsw used 64 bit systems a few years ago, but they were never really mine..
<crimsun> anir: libruby1.8 is available in main
<crimsun> anir: all you have to do is install it
<aquarius> I've got a mate, running Ubuntu. He's not very computer literate. I'd like to send him a program to run, which is not packaged for Ubuntu (or Debian). It's currently available as source. What's the best way for me to get the program to him so that he can easily install it? Should I build a deb? (Clicking debs from Nautilus doesn't seem to work on my warty install.)
<tsw> D0wnXcaST: apt-get update; apt-get install xine-ui
<crimsun> aquarius: what program is it?
<anir> main?? can u help me a more crimsun
<crimsun> anir: do you use Synaptic?
<anir> yes crimsun i do
<aquarius> crimsun, in this case it's comical (http://comical.sourceforge.net/), but I'm interested in a more general solution.
<D0wnXcaST> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<D0wnXcaST> i got this message each time i open synaptic now
<D0wnXcaST> ???
<[Phaedrus] > hey guys
<[Phaedrus] > are they shipping free cds to countries outside the US?
<crimsun> [Phaedrus] : yes
<anir> hey guys does yahoo messanger works in linux?
<crimsun> anir: yes, via Gaim's Yahoo transport
<[Phaedrus] > thanks crimsun
<crimsun> aquarius: use a web search engine to see if anyone has made unofficial debs
<D0wnXcaST> anir: yes, use gaim
<anir> crimsun i do yes synaptic.. now tell me ahead
<crimsun> aquarius: otherwise your best bet is to compile and install it in /usr/local
<punkrockguy318> what's the easiest way to get java5 on ubuntu?
<crimsun> anir: open Synaptic
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: follow the restricted formats howto on the wiki
<aquarius> crimsun, yep, that's what *I'd* do, but I don't want to have to talk him through the ./configure, make, make install dance if I can avoid it; I'd rather either ship him a compiled binary or some previously existing thing which does the compilation etc for him. I did think about building my own .deb, but I'm not great at building debs.
<crimsun> anir: click the Search icon in the top toolbar; type "libruby1.8" (without the quotes) in the Search box; click Search
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, are you talking about creating my own package?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: no, I'm talking about install Java 1.5.0 on Ubuntu
<crimsun> installing^
<anir> crimsun there is nothing called libruby 1.8 only libryby is there... when i try to install it error msg comes
<crimsun> anir: not "libruby 1.8", "libruby1.8"
<crimsun> anir: note that there's no whitespace
<anir> yes crimsun libruby1.8 only..its not there
<anir> when i try to install libruby..it gives error meg saying it needs libruby1.8 which is uninstallable
<crimsun> anir: don't try to install libruby. Install libruby1.8 after making sure the 'warty-security' repo is available
<crimsun> actually, nevermind
<crimsun> it doesn't really matter whether you pull in libruby or libruby1.8 directly
<anir> how can i make sure that 'warty-security' repo is available crimsun?
<crimsun> anir: in Synaptic, Settings>Repositories
<crimsun> anir: there's a line that reads [ ]  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<anir> then??
<crimsun> anir: make sure that [ ]  is checked
<anir> okay..crimsun
<crimsun> anir: there's another line for 'universe'
<crimsun> anir: make sure that box, too, is checked
<anir> i have checked the universe crimsun
<crimsun> both should be checked, then click OK
<crimsun> then click Apply
<anir> cool
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> click Reload
<anir> okay
<Kirsch> is there a good program to switch network profiles more easily? (Than the Network Configuration)? I have a wireless card and sometimes it takes a good 5-10min before it actually switches. any ideas?
<Hikaru79> If I have a .sub file that goes with an .avi video, how do I load that in gxine? I tried simply opening the sub, but nothing showed up... =/
<crimsun> Hikaru79: tried searching the web?
<snerfu> I just went through the arduous task of upgrading from ubuntu warty to hoary, a few errors and things i had to fix but now that I have it running, I am really glad I did it
<anir> where are you from crimsun?
<punkrockguy318> what do I add to my sources.list to use http://z42.de/debian/?
<tigger|nl> where can I find what program's Gnome automatically starts after login in?
<tigger|nl> *programs
<anir> why do we use WINE?
<tsw> how can I find which package provides libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Riddell> tsw: dpkg -S libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<crimsun> anir: southeastern US
<crimsun> (libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2)
<parallax> How do i Install xpde??
<anir> cool you are a great guy crimsun
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, what do I need to add to my sources.list to use the http://z42.de/debian/ java packages
<tsw> Riddell: not found.. doesnt that search on installed packages only?
<crimsun> tsw: I just told you which package you need to install. And yes, only installed packages.
<anir> tsw do u have any idea about long horn?
<Riddell> tsw: yes, use packages.debian.org for uninstalled packages
<anir> crimsun do u have any idea about LongHorn
<crimsun> anir: none.
<sjoerd> anir: you've got an unhealty obsession with longhorn
<tsw> anir: yes I noticed, but just little slow :)
<anir> well i am using a trasforming code of LongHorn in Xp..
<tsw> and the information that I can use packages.debian.org the same way that on debian is more helpfull on long run :)
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: follow the directions
<anir> u guys should look at it..competetion will be there
<PotajiTo> j ati
<punkrockguy318> ls
<PotajiTo> wenas
<tigger|nl> I'd installed a mail-notification program which automatically started after login in Gnome. But the program wasn't that good, so I removed it with apt-get, but forgot that it was starting automatically. So everytime I login now it gives an error that the mail-notification program can't be found. Were can I disable automatically starting up that program?
<anir> i find the GUI greatr there
<anir> crimsun.. my tv card doesnot work in linux.
<D0wnXcaST> Anyone can tell me how i can create a DOS Boot disk in linux?
<anir> u guys should work to make linux more user friendly and more compitible with available softwares
<crimsun> you mistake Linux's goal, then.
<anir> actually i dont know it crimsun..plz tell me
<crimsun> anir: various projects have their own objectives. Not even Ubuntu aims to support everything.
<sladen> D0wnXcaST: 'dd'
<sladen> D0wnXcaST: dd of=/dev/fd0 if=dos-boot-disk.img
<sladen> tigger|nl: is it a panel app?   right-click and remove it
<anir> okay..so that means we can never expect a linux OS which will support Visual softwares?? like Visual Basic, VC++ etc
<tigger|nl> sladen: no, not a panel app :(
<D0wnXcaST> sladen: doesnt work?
<crimsun> anir: I would not hold my breath for one, though some have tried.
<D0wnXcaST> no such file
<anir> crimsun what can we expect from ubuntu's next release?
<_blackdog> anir, there is gambas,
<D0wnXcaST> ???
<_blackdog> it's VB like, I've never used it
<_blackdog> has good press tho
<crimsun> anir: see the wiki
<anir> i am looking for a linux where i can use all the windows softwares..
<tigger|nl> it is also not in Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs Tab
<anir> oops finally libruby1.8 installed...lol
<crimsun> anir: why not just use Windows?
<anir> why linux have been made crimsun?
<crimsun> anir: that's a FAQ, search the web.
<thenuke> anir: to run windows software without windows.
<anir> its not about using linux or windows..definitely people will use that OS which gives more
<mtl> thenuke: lol
<mtl> :D
<thenuke> anir: and they also use what they have got used to using :)
<anir> crimsun what do i have to  install do play .dat files?
<thenuke> most users do not see reason to fix something that works
<anir> thenuke thats right..but people always need more.. thats why i am trying linux..and i am quite happy.. the thing is that limited software available here
<tiger> hello
<anir> thenuke what do i have to install to run .dat files??
<thenuke> dunno.  .dat sounds not like something to be installed :)
<thenuke> what is it and where did it come from?
<anir> to play movie files
<thenuke> anir: I have no glue about that :I
<crimsun> anir: follow the restricted formats howtos on the wiki
<anir> restricted?
<_blackdog> apt-get install vlc worked for me, I'm using hoary tho
<anir> is there restriction to play movie also crimsun?
<tiger> helle
<crimsun> see the wiki pages
<anir> give me the add of wiki page
<crimsun> anir: it's in the topic.
<g> does anybody know why when i try to play americas army X restarts?
<darkpeter> hi ho
<joshua__> sorry
<joshua__> hi
<darkpeter> ow r u ?
<anir> ubuntu doesnot play my music cd too..:(
<joshua__> im good, im trying to get americas army to work... but whenever i try to play it restarts X
<darkpeter> can u help me for install amsn ??
<joshua__> whats that
<darkpeter> which line can i put in my sources.list ??
<Ribs> darkpeter: use Gaim
<darkpeter> it'es a client for msn
<darkpeter> ;)
<darkpeter> ^
<Ribs> amsn really, really, sucks
<darkpeter> yeah
<darkpeter> but ...
<Ribs> Gaim can log into MSN without problems
<darkpeter> ubuntu only with gnome ??
<Ribs> What?
<darkpeter> ubuntu work only with gnome ??
<tigger|nl> darkpeter: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and than you can just apt-get install amsn
<darkpeter> ;)
<darkpeter> thx
<joshua__> darkpeter, ubuntu only directly supports gnome, but you can use KDE or anything else if you wish
<darkpeter> caus ive got only a 400mhz ;)
<anir> tigger|nl is amsn is better than gnome?
<crimsun> amsn is not comparable with gnome
<crimsun> the former is a MSN client, the latter, a desktop environment
<djuuss> lol
<djuuss> anir: but amsn is better then gaim if thats what you mean
<djuuss> anir: imho
<djuuss> (sorry to butt in)
<tigger|nl> I think amsn is better than gaim to, I only use MSN (no icq/aim/etc.)
<anir> some guys will mis-lead u..lol
<anir> oh its gaim
<tigger|nl> but if I would use icq/aim/etc. I would likely use gaim too, but for msn only I think amsn is better
<djuuss> yup
<tigger|nl> in gaim you can't see your current status (online/away/busy) for example
<tigger|nl> at least, I couldn't see it ;)
<djuuss> but to give credit where credit is due, msn > icq+aim
<djuuss> m$ aint all bad ;)
<tigger|nl> as longs as it runs on linux :P
<djuuss> hmm you can make gaim to show your current stat
<tsw> isnt irc enough?
* sjoerd cheers about jabber
<anir> does amsn works with yahoo???
<djuuss> no
<tigger|nl> gaim is
<djuuss> amsn works with msn
<darkpeter> arf :(
<djuuss> gaim *does*
<darkpeter> can u send me your sources.list ??
<darkpeter> plz
<darkpeter> cause i erase it :(
<darkpeter> from the apt folder
<djuuss> depends on your geographic location if you should use mine
<tigger|nl> i'll send
<djuuss> i use ftp.nluug.nl
<djuuss> solid 700KB/s
<djuuss> and up
<anir> or i can only use gaim
<darkpeter> arf
<djuuss> tsw: no irc isn't enough :)
<darkpeter> resend plz
<djuuss> is probarbly me
<darkpeter> :(
<djuuss> power failure-->modem haywired
* tsw cant get amsn installed due to depencies...
<tigger|nl> plz :$
<darkpeter> he refuse
<darkpeter> :D
<djuuss> tsw: apt-get install amsn should work
<djuuss> i'll copypast
<darkpeter> anyone can send me the sources.list ??
<djuuss> here's what should be in the default
<darkpeter> it's don't work with tigger
<tsw> depends imlib1 not going to be installed and so on with sox docker and tcltls
<anir> crimsun what do i need to play music cd?
<tsw> darkpeter: why do you need sources.list?
<crimsun> headphones/speakers, a cdrom, a cd.
<darkpeter> tsw: cause i erase mine :(
<djuuss> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<djuuss> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<punkrockguy318> why is it required that java pkgs are built?  why can't a sun-j2re1.5 exist in multiverse?
<anir> lol crimsun i have them all.. i was asking do i need anything else in linux?
<crimsun> anir: you need precisely what I listed.
<darkpeter> thx
<njan> I thought that this was specific to one machine I have, but I've downloaded a hoary CD and tried it in another.. gnome-theme-manager eats 100% of processor on both machines I've tried it on..
<djuuss> punkrockguy318: dpkg needs to know you *have* java so it can install packages with java deps
<njan> in warty and in hoary..
<tigger|nl> djuuss: what is the line for ftp.nluug.nl ?
<punkrockguy318> djuuss, yeah, but why can't the java package be provided in multiverse?
<djuuss> dunno i'm on my laptop now
<njan> has anyone else had the same problem?
<tsw> is there some instant messenger for linux that handles msn messenger webcam options?
<dreamcatcher> anyone having troubles installing mono on powerpc?
<djuuss> punkrockguy318: good point..
<djuuss> tigger|nl: wasn't there something like apt-get netselect ?
<djuuss> tigger|nl: should give you the fastest mirror
<tigger|nl> i'll try, tnx
<darkpeter> is ubuntu unstable ??
<darkpeter> debian unstable ??
<crimsun> ubuntu is a debian-based distro
<crimsun> only hoary is similar to sid
<darkpeter> yeah :)
<darkpeter> but how to make in debian testing ?
<crimsun> come again?
<darkpeter> no
<darkpeter> sry :p
<darkpeter> it's alright
<darkpeter> sry for my bad english i'm french :)
<djuuss> ubuntu is debian unstable stable ;)
<djuuss> tigger|nl: sorry.. apt-get install netselect
<tigger|nl> djuuss: found it already :)
<tigger|nl> very useful!
<joshua__> anybody have any insight into why Americas Army would crash X?
<djuuss> tigger|nl: what servers did you try?
<tigger|nl> fastest are: ftp.cprm.net and ftp.tiscali.de
<Hikaru79> I have a USB external hard drive that I'm copying about 4 GB worth of files to. Now, I know that USB isn't exactly lightning-quick, but atm it's saying that it will take over 2 hours to transfer the files. It went *MUCH* faster in Windows. Is there some USB driver or something that I have to get for performance?
<tigger|nl> funny, 'cause I'm in NL ;)
<djuuss> tigger|nl: i know the feeling.. i usually use ftp.uni-erlangen.de for apt on debian regular because its faster then ftp.nluug.nl which is in utrecht
<D0wnXcaST> Anyone can tell me how i can create a DOS Boot disk in linux?
<djuuss> but then again, i'm on an 8Mbit line, "fast" isn't a fixed value ;)
<mjr> well, you pretty much need _some_ version of DOS to make a DOS boot disk, but you can do it in some system emulation software like bochs or dosemu, I suppose
<tigger|nl> :), well, 300KB/sec on a 2,5 Mbit isn't bad either
<tsw> I have 4Mbit line and Im gettin about 350KB/sec havent yet figured out whats wrong..
<djuuss> tigger|nl: i'd rather walk to my data, thanks
<tigger|nl> tsw: run 'apt-get install netselect-apt'  then! ;)
<tigger|nl> and netselect-apt
<tsw> tigger|nl: ?
<djuuss> i get about 880 from fast servers
<tigger|nl> than I seeks for the fastest mirror
<tigger|nl> seeks=search :$
<djuuss> but it touches 1.2 MB/s once in a while :P
<mirak> hi
<tsw> the speeds are tested from a good fast known server
<tsw> its not apt-get related
<djuuss> then it's connection related
<tsw> yes I know
<djuuss> mine is officially labeled as "2-8Mbit"
<tsw> just havent found where the problem is
<djuuss> but since the nearest hub is about 100m out, i get 8Mbit all the time
<tsw> I had 2Mbit line, but now my isp has doubled all speeds so mine increased to 4Mbits..
<djuuss> guess the problem isn't in settings, but in infrastructure then
<tsw> it could be that the isp has some wierd settings on the network.. or just saturated
<djuuss> call 'm up
<djuuss> i say
<tsw> maybe I should.. I was a reseller on summer :)
<tsw> but then again I know how their system works, and calling doesnt help
<djuuss> lol
<djuuss> if the employees aren't supposed to know how it works, i guess it won't no :P
<tsw> and its not like I dont have the time waiting for a extra minute or so
<djuuss> 350 for a 4mbit isn't all bad
<illek> Hi all.  Can anyone tell me how to eliminate sudo and just be able to login as root?
<djuuss> yeah
<djuuss> just sudo passwd
<tsw> should be somewhere around 440-460 imho
<illek> tks
<djuuss> should be
<tsw> netselect-apt thinks fastest mirror is ftp.at.debian.org
<tsw> would think that the fastest mirror should be on the same country  :)
<tigger|nl> at least something closer!
<tigger|nl> finland ---> austria
<tigger|nl> holland --> germany isn't so weird
<tsw> maybe it doesnt test ftp.funet.fi
<djuuss> yeah you can get good rates for holland-->germany
<djuuss> in the 700's
<tsw> my guess for the fastest in finland :)
<tsw> speaking of IM:s trillian 3.0 has been released :)
<djuuss> who?
<tsw> oh its windows only..
<djuuss> trillian = skypeish?
<tigger|nl> trillian = gaim-like
<mameluke> hehe, run and buy! -> http://www.linuxiso.org/ads/banners/5308_12pack.gif
<tsw> trillian is Instant Messenger client capable of using msn icq aim yahoo..
<djuuss> whadaa you mean "its windows only", stop wining! ;)
<djuuss> so whats so good about trillian?
<joshua__> does anybody have any experience with ubuntu and americas army
<tsw> imho nothing just got the news from a bot that reads slashdot headlines :)
<joshua__> djuuss, it does the same thing as gaim, cept worse
<stuNNed_> whoa gxine has improved tremendously
<joshua__> thats stunning
<djuuss> joshua__:l0l (and about AA, it should just work, unless you don't have 3daccel )
<djuuss> hehe
<joshua__> djuuss, i do... glxgears runs at 2500+... when i try to run AA it crashes X
<djuuss> :|
<djuuss> tried other games?
<joshua__> nope
<djuuss> RTCW:ET, nwn?
<NewComer> any fast ubuntu mirrors
<NewComer> ?
<NewComer> archive.ubuntu is slow
<tigger|nl> lol
<tigger|nl> apt-get mirror?
<djuuss> NewComer: type this-> sudo apt-get install netselect
<tigger|nl> ;)
<NewComer> cool
<joshua__> djuuss, nope, havent tried any
<joshua__> djuuss, AA = already paid for
<joshua__> ;-)
<djuuss> joshua__: well i found that on ubuntu, when one game doesn't work, and another one doesn't either, there's something *wrong*
<joshua__> djuuss, i think thats fairly universal
<djuuss> so? universal doesn't mean false :P
<joshua__> djuuss, usually when one doesn't work there is a problem
<joshua__> ;-)
<djuuss> what vidcard do you use?
<tigger|nl> when all don't work, the problem isn't at AA probably
<joshua__> 9700 pro
<joshua__> see the thing is
<mxpxpod> when upgrading to python2.4 in hoary, is anyone else having problems with the python2.4-pyorbit package?
<joshua__> i had it working on warty
<joshua__> then i upgraded to hoary
<joshua__> then i installed another warty when i realized the drivers in hoary arnt acclerated for ati
<max__> anyone able to get the nvidia drivers working with hoary and the 2.6.9 kernel?
<NewComer> netselect will select the fastest mirror, but where are the mirrors?!!
<joshua__> and now i cant get it working in warty
<njs12345> hmm
<djuuss> so you upgraded and downgraded
<njs12345> has anyone followed the workaround.org email article?
<djuuss> that does tend to break configs yeah
<max__> when I startup X, the it won't go farther than the splash screen and the cursor is extremely slow
<joshua__> djuuss: no, i have two versions on my comp
<tigger|nl> NewComer: you wan't to download ubuntu-iso?
<tigger|nl> wan't=want
<djuuss> and does it work on the other version?
<joshua__> djuuss, warty and hoary
<joshua__> djuuss, well the hoary drivers are not accelerated, so it cant work at all
<NewComer> tigger|nl, no, wanna upgrade to hoary
<djuuss> and it works on warty?
<NewComer> found the mirrors
<NewComer> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<joshua__> djuuss, no, thats what im trying to get working.... it worked on my original warty version
<djuuss> suppose you'll  need to get drivers for ati again
<joshua__> djuuss, like i said earlier, they are accelerated for ATI
<joshua__> djuuss, glxgears runs at 2500+ fps
<djuuss> odd
<djuuss> try to wine(x) the windows version?
<djuuss> or upgrade x
<joshua__> djuuss, and i can't see the error thats causing it because it crashes x before i can run see it
<djuuss> run it from the terminal, does it have a verbose mode?
<joshua__> djuuss: dude, i do run it from the terminal... but i cannot see the output because X crashes
<djuuss> check the syslog
<joshua__> where is that
<ferris> after I installed linux... my mouse is a square block.... I installed on a laptop (sony viao)
<djuuss> applications-->system tools-->system log
<ferris> is there a resolve for this?
<dreamcatcher> anyone using mono packages from horary on powerpc?
<joshua__> djuuss, all i see is (pam_unix_ session closed and then session opend for user joshua
<djuuss> guess you could try to reinstall X..
<joshua__> djuuss, what the hell is the point? it worked before, and i didn't do anything to this computer
<joshua__> err
<joshua__> to this install
<joshua__> well this is interesting
<joshua__> hehe
<djuuss> download it again i say
<joshua__> i just installed it again
<joshua__> it works
<joshua__> thanks for your help
<djuuss> :D
<djuuss> lol
<joshua__> djuuss, question is i have two displays, would disabling acceleration on one display increase my FPS while playing on the other?
<alfatau> hi, i mounted a win2000 (NTFS) share with "mount -t smbfs" but i can't create (from my machine) a file bigger than 2GB onto that share. So i tried to copy the file from the win2000 machine, sharing it with the newest samba and in that way i was able to copy the huge file. So, why can't i copy a file bigger than 2GB from my machine to a win2000 one but i can take successfully it from samba share of my machine using the win2000 one?
<djuuss> depends on how much memory your card had
<djuuss> has
<joshua__> djuuss, well it cant hurt... how can i go about doing that
<djuuss> dunno don't use multiple screens
<djuuss> how many instances of X are running?
<joshua__> djuuss, there has to be a way to use different drivers on different displays
<joshua__> djuuss, i assume only one...
<djuuss> but having *acceleration* on or off doesn't matter, as long as your using it on only one screen
<njan> alfatau, that's probably because the filing system on the remote machine doesn't support files larger than 2gb :)
<joshua__> djuuss, hmm, ok. whatever
<joshua__> djuuss, thanks for your help
<njan> alfatau, unfortunately, inferior operating systems to linux still use filing systems with stupidly small filesize limits ;)
<Kyaneos> hi
<joshua__> well djuuss... this is interesting
<joshua__> djuuss, apparently AA doesn't like my CRT display... it doesn't crash from my LCD but it does from my CRT
<njan> alfatau, actually, strike that.. re-read your post. That is odd.. it may be a problem with either samba or the windows implementation of smb.. I'd try searching msdn and seeing if anyone who develops / uses samba has any idea..
<djuuss> theres definitly something wrong with your xconfig file then :) *especially* the device section of your crt
<joshua__> djuuss, minor problem, but interesting none the less.... ill figure it out later
<alfatau> njan: no, it isn't because i can get the large file through the samba server running on my linux box, using the win2000 machine
<njan> alfatau, yeah, re-read your post .. *points above*
<djuuss> whats the easiest way to get nvidia-glx?
<djuuss> without having manually modprobe nvidia
<djuuss> having *to*
<NewComer> netselect says that artfiles.org is the fastest mirror near me, yet i get 6Kb/s only!
<NewComer> any one near the mediterranean?
<ferris> can someone tell me how to fix my mouse?... it is a square block, does not look lik an arrow, or anything just a distorted square.... I am using a laptop... with a touchpad
<ferris> is there a script or something that I can use to focus it?
<bur[n] er> what's the command to edit startup services???
<bur[n] er> i was thinking debconf, but i forget now
<bur[n] er> rcconf... found it :)
<djuuss> get a list of mirrors near you
<djuuss> mediterranean? where?
<NewComer> anywhere, germany and france mirrors are fast to me
<NewComer> but not ubuntu mirrors
<djuuss> then just use the ubuntu mirrors for main
<djuuss> and a debian mirror for universe
<mirak> hi
<mirak> why isn't the frame buffer enabled in the kernel ?
<sladen> mirak: should be
<mirak> I should have /dev/fb0 device then, no ?
<mirak> sladen: is that a kernel boot option ?
<sladen> mirak: have you loaded the modules?
<mirak> no
<mirak> fbdev ?
<sladen> mirak: sudo modprobe vesafb
<mirak> sladen: it's loaded
<mirak> now
<mirak> sladen: what must I do to enable it ?
<IRCMonkey99999> whois
<snowball> I tried upgrading from a basic debian install over the network as shown here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes.  I can't get X to start and get errors like "no symbols found"  Anyone know how to fix this?
<sjoerd> pitti: home again ?
<pitti> hi sjoerd
<pitti> sjoerd: yes, returned about an hour ago
<sjoerd> good flight ?
<pitti> sjoerd: had some delay, but otherwise fine
<pitti> sjoerd: nice to see my gf again :-)
<pitti> sjoerd: and nice to be home
<pitti> sjoerd: although it's darn cold
<sjoerd> hehe
<sjoerd> it's freezing there
<sjoerd> ?
<pitti> sjoerd: it's snowing
<benkong2> greetings all I am about to install ubuntu soon as my dl finishes and I burn a cd any thoughts? I looked at the starter guide but did not see install docs.
<sjoerd> pitti: then it feels more like almost christmas
<phin> benkong2: hopefully you enjoy it on a workstation as much as i do :)
<pitti> sjoerd: true
<pitti> sjoerd: walking over an xmas market in a T-Shirt is sooo wrong
<phin> nothing but good things to say.. thou i wish they had a hostap kernel :(
<Rene_S> bah humbug, Christmas should be cancelled and every made to work twice as long.
<sjoerd> pitti: haha
<benkong2> phin: I hope so I am currently using gentoo on an amd64
<D0wnXcaST> Anyone can tell me how i can create a DOS Boot disk in linux?
<benkong2> phin: what is a hostap kernel
<Slackman> mkfatfs?
<sjoerd> pitti: it was around 0 when i came back home.. Was a very odd feeling
<Rene_S> 0 try -205
<pitti> night, guys
<benkong2> pitti: night
<sjoerd> pitti: night
* benkong2 *wonders*
<miggumike> hey, i installed kde 3.3 on my ubuntu and my xmms doesn't work in it.  xmms opens and i load a song but when i click play it freezes and no song plays...
<Slackman> question, does warty ever change aside from security updates etc..i.e is xorg ever likely to make it into warty or do we need to wait for hoary to be released?
<Riddell> miggumike: try killall artsd
<Riddell> Slackman: warty doesn't change
<benkong2> are there specific install docs for ubuntu located anywhere? Is the CD a live CD?
<snowball> aargh.  I hate having no working CD-ROM.
<Riddell> benkong2: it uses debian-installer, there is a separate live CD (based on Morphix)
<Slackman> Riddell ah k...is there a roadmap to see when hoary will be released or is it just when ever its ready?
<benkong2> I just read an article that Hoary is out
<miggumike> riddell: nothing still
<Riddell> Slackman: releases are every 6 months, roadmap will be somewhere in the wiki
<Riddell> miggumike: use juK?
<benkong2> Is this wrong? http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9098
<benkong2> I am dl the amd-64 install cd now is that a boot CD?
<Riddell> benkong2: is what wrong?
<miggumike> riddell: i'll install and try =)
<benkong2> Riddell: the article that says hoary is released
<Riddell> benkong2: install CD is an install CD, it will be bootable into debian-installer
<benkong2> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> benkong2: hoary is in development, you can get it by changing your apt sources from warty to hoary, it's not releases
<Riddell> released
<gpled> are their docs that talk about recovering from an install fail?
<newtoubuntu> hey, does anyone know how I can get at the files in my windows partition?
<benkong2> Riddell: Ok thanks
<miggumike> =)
<miggumike> riddell: thanks this works just fine
<newtoubuntu> or better yet, how to get netzero to work with ubuntu. they have a .deb file, but I cant get to it since its dled in my windows partition
<lwillis> Is anyone using subversion from hoary at the moment - it seems to be borked?
<lwillis> Keeps just reporting "Can't find a temporary directory" ..
<imka> any developers here?
<snowball> miggummike: You might be able to mount it with the mount command.
<imka> i want to help with translation, but i get no response on the mailing list
<snowball> miggummike: your windows partition that is.
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<XhyldazhK> how do I download and install from sources?
<gpled> sudo apt-get install   getting command not found
<KAOS> Good Afternoon....
<tsw> you meen good evening ;)
<tsw> or good night
<KAOS> just a note for anyone taking notes on PPC G4 Ubuntu install.... : It doesnt like the Adaptec SCSI cards that come standard w. some Macs...
* KAOS is on eastcoast US...still afternoon ;)
<KAOS> but good evenin tsw
<XhyldazhK> ubuntu's indent is broken!!!
<tsw> KAOS: good afternoon for you :)
<KAOS> ty tsw.
<KAOS> XhyldazhK...no clue on that as my ubuntu install is still configuring/downloadin packages :S
<NewComer> dd
<XhyldazhK> I configured it from sources and it's still broken!
<lukins> how do i start firefox automatically to start at bootup?
<neighborlee> lukins, not positive as I dont do it but I believe in : /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<lukins> i did it once but can't remember, it was in gnome somewhere not in a script...
<neighborlee> lukins, easier in : computer > desktop prefs > sessions > startup programs: add
<neighborlee> heh yes
<gpled> what package do i need to install to get xwindow working?
<gpled> install failed
<gpled> was something like apt-get install x-window-base
<Rene_S> ? now how in the world does that happen ?
<neighborlee> gpled: I had that too once and I forget why it does it but ..try: apt-get install gnome
<Rene_S> apt-get install x-window-system
<EfaistOs> does someone know why gnome-sound-recorder doesnt work ?
<lukins> neighborlee, thats it exactly, thanks!
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, I never use it finding it a bit wonkie
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, i'd use : audacity
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, much better and far superior audio app if not overkill for just sound bite recording <G>
<neighborlee> lukins, np
<KAOS> is Openbox available for Ubuntu? outta curiousity
* KAOS isnt a huge gnome fan ;)
<magnon> KAOS: mad man :P
<magnon> but it's in universe
<magnon> in hoary, at least
<lukins> random question: what is multiverse?
<xhyldazhk_> hey
<xhyldazhk_> indent is broken in my system
<xhyldazhk_> is the same for all you?
<gpled> striking out.  trying sudo apt-get update, then upgrade
<magnon> lukins: some stuff that isn't possible to include in multiverse because of licensing issues, so it can't be supported the same way - but software that is still useful to users like mp3 things
<gpled> ubuntu failed to get xwindow instaled
<lukins> magnon, thanks
<KAOS> ok...so package is avail...cool...
<lukins> gpled, have you tried the gnoppix livecd, did x come up for you with that?
<magnon> KAOS: you can search for packages in synaptic or using the command apt-cache search <package>
<KAOS> yeah...im still in the Install/config processes tho...
<magnon> aha
<KAOS> just getin ready for what i can install later ;)
<xhyldazhk_> where can i get a working 'indent' for my system???
<titanium> i just burned warty live to a cd and tried to boot from it. the first time i booted from it, after the progress bar was full, my computer restarted. the second time at the bootloader i chose 'load media into memory', and after a few minutes of cd accessing, i was dumped to a kernel panic screen. any ideas?
<magnon> you should give the gnome configuration in ubuntu a shot though, in my opinion that's what makes ubuntu greater.
<gpled> lukins: i has ubuntu working.  just mozilla could not see webpages on the internet.  could see local.  so i reinstalled
<magnon> in addition to a bunch of other stuff of course
<gpled> last time i had to manual apt-get x window
<xhyldazhk_> where can I get a working indent?
<KAOS> magnon...i'll give it a shot...since i have to ;).....but yeah...i'll see whats up w. it...
<gpled> has anyone done an install with in the past 24 hours?
<magnon> I think you might be surprised.
<KAOS> the last gnome version i used i didnt like at all....tho after usin OSX , gnome will probly feel really close
<magnon> KAOS: when was that?
<KAOS> gpled, im installing Right now, on a PPC box
<gpled> i wonder if something is up with the source packages.  never had this much trouble before
<gpled> KAOS: let me know how it goes
<KAOS> magnon. was on Slack 9.0, bout a year n a half ago
<gpled> KAOS: where did you get the PPC box from?
<magnon> just curious, knowing a lot of people who have excused themselves for their gnome criticism after trying out Warty
<gpled> old apple?
<KAOS> gpled...you gettin the package update?
<KAOS> gpled: im dualbootin OSX and Ubuntu on a Dual 533cpu G4
<gpled> KAOS: yep, packages are updating
<neighborlee> gpled, i'd have thought that was fixed by now but it happened to be first time I installed...it happened I believe when I told it to get updates instead of doing it once I had desktop running....
<xhyldazhk_> hey where can I get a working ubuntu indent?
<titanium> so does anyone know anything about booting from ubuntu with the livecd
<EfaistOs> neighborlee, i cant record things even with audacity ...
<gpled> neighborlee: you talking about the browser not working?
<neighborlee> gpled, nope I wasn't
<KAOS> titanium: only thing i know is that liveCD is for x86 machines....make sure your CD drive is set to boot before HDD in Bios
<neighborlee> gpled, that just sounds like you weren't actually connected to net
<KAOS> gpled: install went great....i just got ubuntu main screen
<KAOS> logged in
<gpled> neighborlee: i could use xchat :)
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, are you sure MIC is plugged in properly and set to 'record' in mixer ?
<KAOS> so im gonna hop outta my ircbot...and onto ubuntu...cya in a while
<gpled> do you think i should not do the update during install?
<ztonzy> hi :)
<neighborlee> gpled, then you might have tried: rm ~/.mozilla first or removed it and  installed via synaptic
<gpled> just leave it, and reboot, then use synaptic in x?
<neighborlee> gpled, i'm pretty sure thats how I got in trouble but as I say i'd have thought they'd fixed that
<ztonzy> anyone know to see me as user getting the USB rights for my system ?
<neighborlee> gpled, thats what i'd do yes
* ztonzy hopes someone understood that crappy contexts...."sorry for typos"
<neighborlee> ztonzy, I didn't really...anyway usb just should work
<neighborlee> ztonzy, whats not working for you
<nictuku> i dint either hehe
<gpled> neighborlee: iv done two installs with out a hitch. first time i try and put it on windows users machine, a heck breaks loose :)
<titanium> <KAOS> titanium: only thing i know is that liveCD is for x86 machines....make sure your CD drive is set to boot before HDD in Bios      ubuntu begins to load but does not load successfully (my machine reboots when the progress bar fills, or i am dumped to a kernal panic screen).
<neighborlee> gpled, haha
<ztonzy> neighborlee, I just got the lastest gphoto2 things and I cant connect if I am not 'root'  so I want the USB to let me as user to have the rights
<neighborlee> gpled, and linux knew that! <G>
<neighborlee> heh
<neighborlee> ztonzy, oh ic
<ztonzy> neighborlee, and funny is...now finally my Kodak EZ200 works !!!
<sjoerd> ztonzy: are you in group plugdev ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, hmm lemme see
<gpled> whats up with now being able to power off at shutdown?
<gpled> how do you fix that?
<neighborlee> ztonzy,well I guess you would change your permissions on the device itself at: /dev/blah
<grit_> hello
<neighborlee> ztonzy,kewl
<neighborlee> grit_, hi
<ztonzy> sjoerd, yes...
<ztonzy> correct
<nictuku> shouldn't that be changed in /etc/fstab?
<Hikaru79> I can't seem to eject my cd-rom... it insists that it's busy, but it's NOT
<Hikaru79> o_o Any ideas?
<ztonzy> neighborlee, sure if I am only could find it *grin*
<grit_> hey does anybody know the command to change a few things in ubuntu
<grit_> it was in the installation
<grit_> but i forgot it
<Hikaru79> grit_, what things?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: is the usb endpoint chownt to group plugdev ?
<grit_> like what resolutions you want to use
<Hikaru79> Oh
<ztonzy> sjoerd, hmmm....  endpoint ?
<Hikaru79> I think it's something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<magnon> Hikaru79: HAL seems to steal your cdrom now and then
<magnon> Hikaru79: use Nautilus to eject it
<Hikaru79> I tried, magnon
<Hikaru79> But it says that it's busy
<Hikaru79> I've tried CLI and Nautilus
<neighborlee> grit_, if you just  mean resolution thats done right from desktop menu
<Hikaru79> And manually pressing the button, of course
<EfaistOs> does someone know if a quickcam webcam is detected by default in ubuntu ?
<grit_> yes
<ztonzy> sjoerd, sorry bit of intermediate linuxuser :P
<grit_> but i want 1280x1024
<grit_> and it isnt in there
<sjoerd> ztonzy: /prob/bus/usb/blabla there are nodes added if you plug in your camera
<sjoerd> ztonzy: they should be chowned to group plugdev
<magnon> Hikaru79: hm, what does lsof tell you?
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, would depend which one it was
<Hikaru79> Just 'lsof'?
<Hikaru79> Or are there any args I have to use?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, oki!
<neighborlee> lsof ?..gez talk about your tons of output !LOL
<ztonzy> sjoerd, you mean /proc ?
<grit_> ok that wasnt it guys
<sjoerd> ztonzy: uhm, yes
<grit_> brb
<ztonzy> =)
<EfaistOs> neighborlee, quickcam communicate ... lsusb detects it ... but i dunno what are the others modules to load ... with xawtv and gnomemeeting it's not working/detecting
<EfaistOs> if someone have a good documentation about it ...
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, well make sure one that is known to work in linux first
<eric> hello again
<ulisse> Hi channel!
<paulproteus> Hi ulisse!
<ulisse> Someone here is using Hoary?
<Hikaru79> I am, ulisse :)
<ulisse> Do you know a way to edit the gnome menus?
<Hikaru79> =/ Nope... try asking in the forum
<ztonzy> sjoerd, I tried ' sudo chown plugdev -R * '  ---  which gave me an error as it is no user
<ztonzy> sjoerd, in the dir:  /proc/bus/usb
<grit_> does anybody remember the menu in the installation that asks you for some resolutions you want to use?
<EfaistOs> neighborlee, where ?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: uhm, no please check what the permissions of the new items are
<sjoerd> ztonzy: then we can find out what is going wrong (it should just work)
<ulisse> In warty I used to do it by rightclicking on them, but in hoary it semms to be disabled
<ztonzy> sjoerd, they are just numbers  00*
<ztonzy> 00#  I mean
<sjoerd> ztonzy: ls -l
<sjoerd> ztonzy: it will show you usernames
<ztonzy> well
<ztonzy> here it just shows 001 ->
<ztonzy> dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 2004-12-17 11:00 001
<ztonzy> dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 2004-12-17 11:00 002
<ztonzy> dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 2004-12-17 11:00 003
<ztonzy> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 2004-12-18 21:48 devices
<grit_> how do i change the resolution menu, i want it to have 1280x1024 too
<ztonzy> sorry for pasting !
<Qerub> Hello. I'm having some problems with getting fglrx working in Ubuntu (Warty). Everything is installed fine, but the computer locks up when running 3D intensive stuff like Tux Racer. (glxgears works.) Any ideas?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: and inside the directories
<ztonzy> same there I guess
<ulisse> grit_, I think you have to edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<grit_> i dont have Xorg.conf
<ztonzy> sjoerd, yes...root for all
<Hikaru79> Gaah... I still can't eject the stupid CD-ROM >____<
<Rene_S> Hammer
<ulisse> grit_, so edit XF86.conf
<Rene_S> and a crowbar
<grit_> yes i did that but it doesnt work
<paulproteus> grit_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 may do it.
<grit_> no
<ulisse> grit_, I think paulproteus is right...
<ulisse> grit_, how did you edit your XF86 file?
<grit_> i added the resolution to the list
<ulisse> But in what depth?
<grit_> all of them
<sjoerd> ztonzy: can you check in the device manager if 'Device Type' of your camera is indeed camera
<DeviantDog> howdy
<neighborlee> EfaistOs, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ < try here
<gpled> poor guy, trying to talk a windows guy through an install, over the phone.  talking over the phone. he has dsl.
<ian__> so I did an upgrade with a debian repository in the list, and it screwed some things up.  after some more apt-get magic it's mostly working again but I can't add a clock to the panel and a bunch of icons are missing.  any hints on how to figure out what I need to get/replace?
<ulisse> grit_, did you restarted the X server?
<grit_> yes
<mirak> hi
<grit_> 5 times
<mirak> how do I enable the frame buffer ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, what to look for ?
<titanium> i still am not having any luck getting ubuntu (warty) livecd to work. each time i try to boot from it, my computer restarts after the progress bar has filled on the loading screen
<ulisse> grit_, after restart, you have to change the resolution by the settings panel
<grit_> probably yes
<gpled> titanium: does knoppex work?
<grit_> but its hard if its not in there
<sjoerd> ztonzy: your camera device and then in the advanced tab info.category
<grit_> just the 3 default ones
<ulisse> grit_, you mean that the resolution setting isn't in the menu?
<grit_> indeed
* bluefoxicy restarts X
<titanium> i am downloading both knoppix and gnoppix right now to find out, gpled
<ztonzy> sjoerd, under my camera in main tree it has two other "USB Interface"  looking in main or those two ?
<titanium> i'm bored and hungover so i want to try playing around with these
<ztonzy> sjoerd, meaning ...two undermenus
<tsw> how can I disable sleep on lid close with apm
<ztonzy> sjoerd, sorry...submenus
<tsw> this thinkpad doesnt like it and wont come back up after sleep
<sjoerd> ztonzy: in the main iirc, but also check the children
<ulisse> grit_, I dunno... for me it worked.
<grit_>         SubSection "Display"
<grit_>                 Depth           24
<grit_>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<grit_> this is how it looks
<grit_> for every depth
<ztonzy> sjoerd, main:   info.bus:  'usb_device'      info.category:   'multimedia'
<gpled> titanium: it has been my experiance, that if a computer can run linux, knoppix will work.
<ztonzy> sjoerd, in 'multimedia.device'   it shows:   /dev/video0
<SilvereX> anyone experienced gnome cpufreq applet showing absolute nonsense every second?
<grit_> mine says 6 ghz all the time
<sjoerd> ztonzy: that's a webcam ?
<titanium> amd xp 2200+, nforce2 motherboard, 512mb ram, if that means anything?
<ian__> does apt-get keep a log?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, well this can be used bothwaus
<ztonzy> ways*
<sjoerd> ztonzy: ah, interesting
<SilvereX> grit_, mine also shows negative values etc. does this mean cpufreq isn't working?
<mak> I'm very new to debian. what does one doe after a '.deb' file has been obtained?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, yepp :D
<sjoerd> ztonzy: at the same time too ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, one of the best webcams I have come across in imagequality, but crap using it as digicam
<nictuku> mak, dpkg -i <file.deb>
<sjoerd> haha
<ztonzy> sjoerd, same time ?
<mak> thanks nictuku
<sjoerd> ztonzy: you can use it as a webcam and as a ptp camera at the same time ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, most ones who has used this as webcam or watching me...has always said I have great livevideo...but that is in windows :-\
<ztonzy> sjoerd, now with new gphoto2 I can...in windows as way before
<ztonzy> yepp
<Hikaru79> x_x I still... can't... eject the CD-ROM. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, but I wouldnt recommend getting it...hard to get to work...in linux
<ztonzy> sjoerd, and also...it is no longer selling I guess
<ztonzy> sjoerd, cant I chown me as user to those usb-devices ?
<ztonzy> in /proc/bus/usb  ?
<paulproteus> Hikaru79: What is your CD's mountpoint?
<sjoerd> you can, but that won't help you much
<ztonzy> grrr
<ztonzy> this shouldnt be
<sjoerd> ztonzy: what are the values of usb_device.product_id and usb_device.vendor_id
<Hikaru79> paulproteus, cdrom0
<ferris> where can i go to learn how to install files from tarballs, and compiling?
<crimsun> ferris: tldp.org
<ferris> i do not know anything in linux
<ferris> thank
<ferris> you
<ian__> anyone know what package the various icons on the Computer menu are in? (home/desktop/disks/etc.)
<XhyldazhK> why indent thinks a carriage return is a tab?????????????????????
<crimsun> ferris: you might also try #linpeople and #linuxhelp
<ferris> thanks crimsun
<ztonzy> sjoerd, usb_device.product_id:   int   768 (0x300)                       usb_device.vendor_id:   int   1034 (0x40a)
<gpled> if i say no, to do i want to instal from the internet, do i still get an xwindow system?
<paulproteus> gpled: Yes.
<gpled> cool
<gpled> hope this works
<paulproteus> Slightly-stale versions of all the packages are on your CDs.
<Simira> groar
<paulproteus> All the packages necessary for a default install, anyway.
<gpled> every time i say yes, i can not get x to work.
<Simira> why does my x.org fail to start so often in hoary?
<ian__> is there an Ubuntu Art package?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, does it give you any clue ?
<XhyldazhK> PLEASE, any of you have it's 'indent' program working correctly???
<Simira> ian__: have a look on the wiki
<daniels> XhyldazhK: it works for me
<daniels> Simira: how does it fail?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: try this: edit libgphoto2.usermap, copy the second line (one prefixed with libgphoto2), and replace the seconde number with that 0x40a and the fourth with 0x300
<sjoerd> ztonzy: /etc/hotplug/usb/libgphoto2.usermap
<XhyldazhK> daniels: sure? which version do you have?
<ian__> Simira, ok.  I did an upgrade with a debian source and now the splashscreen says debian and some icons are broken! :)
<paulproteus> man indent may be instructive, xhyldazhk.
<XhyldazhK> paulproteus, is not that!
<gsuveg> what the wifi applet name what in ubutu is ?
<XhyldazhK> paulproteus, indent by default uss the -gnu preset
<Simira> daniels: mostly the menus and icons on the taskbar doesn't show. Sometimes, the screen just goes empty(with the Ubuntu default login background) after I write my password.
<XhyldazhK> but when i try on a C file, simply destroys all indentation
<Simira> daniels: this happens when I log in on X
<daniels> Simira: weird
<XhyldazhK> can be that because my encoding is iso 8859 -1 instead of unciode?
<daniels> Simira: that sounds kind of like a gdm/gnome bug
<daniels> XhyldazhK: ii  indent                     2.2.9-5                    C language source code formatting program
<daniels> XhyldazhK: i'm using en_AU.UTF-8
<ztonzy> sjoerd, you mean where it says Kodak EZ200...cause the first lines are for Agfa's ;)
<Simira> daniels: yes. I even got the same trying to login on failsafe or any other session type (choosing from the login screen)
<XhyldazhK> daniels, is that your LANG variable?
<daniels> Simira: weird
<daniels> XhyldazhK: yes
<ztonzy> XhyldazhK, hey...arent you a Blender user ;) ?
<XhyldazhK> yes ztonzy
<paulproteus> daniels: I had this problem with crazy GNOME-runs-screaming dotfiles in $HOME.
<sjoerd> ztonzy: doesn't matter
<ztonzy> XhyldazhK,  nice to see you here too
<ztonzy> sjoerd, uh ?
<Simira> daniels: I know. Do you have any constructive suggestions for it? ;)
<daniels> paulproteus: weird
<XhyldazhK> i was doing a GLUT example and I thought was a good idea indenting it in K&R style, but indent made it all unindented
<daniels> Simira: not really, sorry
<daniels> Simira: my brain is pretty fried at the moment anyway
<paulproteus> GNOME is very bad at handling its own dot-files.
<paulproteus> Simira: Is $HOME fresh?
<daniels> Simira: so anything I say should be regarded
<paulproteus> s/own dot/old dot/
<Simira> daniels: ok. Is seb the right person to bug about it?
<daniels> Simira: probably, yeah
<Simira> paulproteus: what do you mean fresh? It shouldn't be any problems there, no
<XhyldazhK> daniels, where do you set up the default encoding?
<daniels> Simira: but AIUI most people are not going to be around at all this weekend, and are then taking 23rd->2nd (or 23rd->3rd) off
<daniels> XhyldazhK: i can't remember; i set it in my slightly insane .zshrc
<Simira> daniels: all weared out from Mataro, eh?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, hmm,  my Kodak EZ200 isn't in that list
<sjoerd> ztonzy: that's why you should try adding it ;)
<sjoerd> ztonzy: and if that helps file a bug to have it added :)
<daniels> Simira: yeah
<ztonzy> sjoerd, hmm ...I dont know how to file and where that bug and if it is
<Simira> daniels: well, guess I'll have to bug my personal support about it then ;p
<daniels> Simira: good plan :)
<sjoerd> ztonzy: in bugzilla against gphoto2 (or libgphoto2)
<XhyldazhK> daniels, it can have to do with the fact that I've installed some hoary packages in my warty installation?
<XhyldazhK> ztonzy, are you a ubuntu user?
<Hikaru79> OK... this is starting to get REALLY worrying. Can *nobody* help me eject the stupid CD-ROM? X-x
<gsuveg> Hikaru79: its mounted
<gsuveg> umount it and eject
<Hikaru79> It's not mounted.
<Hikaru79> In fact, I can't mount it
<gsuveg> mount ?
<Hikaru79> I get the following error:
<Hikaru79> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<Hikaru79>        missing codepage, or too many mounted file systems
<ztonzy> XhyldazhK, yes I am ....Fedora--> debian--> ubuntu
<ztonzy> sjoerd, ....I dont follow you about the numbers
<ztonzy> sjoerd, possible to take this in PM ?
<mroth> has anyone noticed the current repositories want to install python2.4, but ubuntu-desktop still has a dependency on <2.4 ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, maybe I can paste those lines there instead
<gpled> ok, x faild to install.  anyone know that apt-get to get it working?
<XhyldazhK> ztonzy, have you had any problems with Ubuntu?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: those lines all have a lot of numbers on them.. Leave the first one in place (0x0003), replace the second one with 0x40a and the third one with 0x300
<ztonzy> XhyldazhK, some...but that's not directly related to Ubuntu itself I thinl
<ztonzy> think*
<ztonzy> sjoerd,  0x300   and not 0x0300  ?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: shouldn't matter
<sjoerd> ztonzy: you can try 0x0300 just to be sure
* gsuveg bedtime()
<ztonzy> sjoerd, looks like this now...a  new line for my cam:
<ztonzy> # Kodak EZ200
<ztonzy> libgphoto2           0x0003      0x040a   0x0300    0x0000       0x0000      0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
<sjoerd> replug you camera and hope :)
<ztonzy> sjoerd, heh
<ztonzy> sjoerd, wee
<murf> hello, why default desktop manager is gentoo?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, got a dialouge popup !
<murf> gentoo -> gnome ;-)
<Botox> hi, ubuntu is giving me a headache here :/ is there any way to force the installer to delete an existing linux installation and allow the user to partion the disk ? (info: i currently have fedora and xp installed and would like to replace fedora with ubuntu, xp should remain intact)
<ztonzy> sjoerd, damn...still that red cross
<paulproteus> Botox: Custom partitioning.
<ztonzy> sjoerd, hmm...gtkam doesnt show thumbnail images ....just lines with names
<paulproteus> Then you can delete the existing Linux setup.
<mirak> how to enable the frame buffer ?
<sjoerd> ztonzy: gotta go, please file a bug in the bugzilla (other people can probably help you with that)
<jasund> Hello!  I can see and run xsane from sudo, but not from regular user.  Is there a symbolic link I need to employ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, hmmm  dont know how...but will think of it
<ztonzy> sjoerd, but now I didnt get any error messege
<ztonzy> :)
<sjoerd> ztonzy: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ :)
<XhyldazhK> ztonzy, does your indent work?
<ztonzy> indent ?
<ztonzy> sjoerd, :)
<XhyldazhK> indent, the program that autoindents C/C++ code
<devil> x
<ztonzy> XhyldazhK, sorry I dont know much about that
<XhyldazhK> :(
<Botox> paulproteus: i alreaday did that, it simply does not work, the installer also says that it will not allow you to install ubuntu over an existing linux installation i had the same problem with debian sarge :(
<XhyldazhK> my 'indent' inserts lots of useless 0x20 characters on my source files!
<XhyldazhK> I'm not a newbie, I've used Linux since redhat 5.2, and i have no idea of what's happening, ANd yes, I've read all man page
<paulproteus> Botox: If you delete the partition first, you'll be fine.
<paulproteus> But you must delete the partition, and then recreate it.
<paulproteus> Then it'll allow you to blank it.
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> I have a question. Got an older dell laptop. The install gets past "scanning cdrom" but after that its justs a blue screen. any ideas?
<Simira> daniels: here we go again. "Gnome-panel quits unexpectedly"
<DigiKill> weeeeeeeeeeee
<DigiKill> Ubuntu on Dual 533 PPC's....
<DigiKill> pretty snappy overall
<FX|Laptop> anyone have an answer?
<DigiKill> FX|Laptop: i didnt see the question
<crimsun> I have an answer, but it might not be to your question.
<xevil> FX|Laptop: you may try disabling acpi
<FX|Laptop> go to exper mode on boot?
<freedomla> hi can somebody help me with installing linux?
<xevil> yeah
<FX|Laptop> or what would be the correct command?
<freedomla> i have this old mac os system, and i'm trying to get it to boot from the cd
<xevil> FX|Laptop: check this page... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops/view?searchterm=dell%20notebook%20install
<DigiKill> freedomla: ....old beige system?
* Dekkard thinks you have to tap c at boot on macos to enable booting from cd...
<Dekkard> but i could be wrong
<freedomla> i tried that but it didn't work
<nootrope> ubuntu runs on motorola cpus?
<FX|Laptop> ty xevil checking it out now
<DigiKill> freedomla: Hold Down C  to boot from CD
<DigiKill> at startup...immediately after turnin off system
<freedomla> it didn't work
<freedomla> i don't know why
<DigiKill> yep nootrope
<nootrope> kool
<DigiKill> im on dual PPCs right now...
<nootrope> kool++
<DigiKill> tho process manager isnt seein 2nd cpu on graph :S
<DigiKill> freedomla: you have to hold it down till it kicks up your monitor....
<DigiKill> i had to hold mine down for like 2 minutes or so...just to be SURE it would boot
<nootrope> my question is, how to setup PPPoE in ubuntu
<DigiKill> PPPoE in ubuntu?  not sure ...i dont use pppoe
<DigiKill> and i just got installed myself ;)
<nootrope> thanks, DigiKill.  Anyone else know?
<Dekkard> first check to see if rppppoe is installed
<nootrope> i'm trying to test itfrom the live cd, first.  :/
<freedomla> well i held down c b4 i shut down, then shut down, then reboot, and kept holding it until it booted to the user-mode screen
<nootrope> ok. i'll check on rp-pppoe
<freedomla> and it still didn't work
<DigiKill> freedomla: what model Mac?
<freedomla> really old
<freedomla> how do i check?
<DigiKill> is it an 8600 or something>?
<gpled> i have x installed, but cant get gnome up. what apt-get install do i need?
<DigiKill> does it still have OS8 or whatever installed?
<freedomla> it's mac os
<freedomla> that's it
<freedomla> no number after it
<DigiKill> cuz "about this mac" would tell you off the Apple icon...pretty sure..
* DigiKill isnt too familiar w. the old mac os's
<Dekkard> bbiaf
<freedomla> it said J1-8.1
<DigiKill> i just need to figure out how to mount hfs+ drives now...
<DigiKill> freedomla: that means youre running OS 8.1....try the "more info" button.
<DigiKill> Japanese 0S8.1 at that...
<freedomla> ok
<freedomla> so does that mean anything to u?
<DigiKill> that just means the OS its runnin....
<DigiKill> isnt there a MORE INFO button in that area?
<freedomla> not really
<freedomla> i just see 13mb and a bar next to ti
<wildrex> im a newbie at linux if my wirless ethernet card is shown as eth0 an realtek 8180 but none of the lights are on
<gpled> has anyone seen any docs about what to do, when x fails to install?  how to fix it up with apt-get?
<magnon> gpled: you're not providing any information on why it fails
<paulproteus> wildrex: Then it means you probably not connected to any network.
<FX|Laptop> I don't think Ubuntu wants to play nice with my cdrom. :(
<f-> is Ubuntu a version of debian?
<DigiKill> yes F-
<wildrex> an wlan is grayed out?
<FX|Laptop> fails at "detect and mount cd-rom. :(
<wildrex> do i have to install ndiwrapper compile wlan driver
<gpled> magnon: says some packages failed to install.  manualy add them. does not tell which ones.
<D0wnXcaST> Anyone can tell me how i can create a DOS Boot disk in linux?
<gpled> FX|Laptop: what kind of cdrom drive you have?
<freedomla> DigiKill, i know that Mac can read the linux cd when it's booted into regular mode, but is it a compatibility problem? or is linux cross-platform like java?
<gpled> D0wnXcaST: find a dos image, and dd it to /dev/fd0
<DigiKill> freedomla: is this a TOWER or a desktop <flat>
<D0wnXcaST> what do you mean by dd ?
<freedomla> tower
<FX|Laptop> gpled not really sure. Its a removable one that came with the latitude c600 laptop I have
<gpled> D0wnXcaST: dd if=/dosdisk.img of=/dev/fd0
<gpled> FX|Laptop: sometime they are usb
<D0wnXcaST> ok, but what's the meaning of dd
<DigiKill> freedomla: is it Blue and White?  or beige/white colored : the tower
<gpled> D0wnXcaST: man dd
<D0wnXcaST> sorry, i'm newbi
<FX|Laptop> Nah mine slides in and out. The floppy drive is the same.
<freedomla> it's white
<magnon> gpled: try apt-get install --fix-missing
<gpled> D0wnXcaST: hope i dont sound mean. not trying to.
<DigiKill> freedomla: the Model# should be printed on the front of the tower... Powermac xxxx
<D0wnXcaST> no
<DigiKill> from what ive been told
<FX|Laptop> If I need floppy I just pull out the cdrom and same if I need the cdrom, slide out the floppy
<gpled> magnon: is that a real command?  that would be cool
<magnon> it is
<D0wnXcaST> anyway, i'll try this, but i would like to know what the command dd does exactly, seem to extract the image to the floppy
<magnon> I believe it works that way
<FX|Laptop> Works up until it tries to install the packages off the cdrom. :(
<gpled> magnon: thanks, will try that.  have to run.
<freedomla> it says power macintosh 6500/275
<DigiKill> freedomla: one thing ive been told...it may be a SCSI HDD, and ubuntu didnt like my SCSI at all....
<freedomla> everything is so sealed up inside, so it's kind of hard for me to do anything with the parts, even checking them haha
<freedomla> i thought scsi drives work fine w/ linux
<freedomla> that's what they use for servers right?
<DigiKill> Ubuntu didnt like my Adaptec SCSI card at all on install tho
<DigiKill> i had to pull it to install Ubuntu
<freedomla> but i can't even boot from the cd
<freedomla> i see a hd-like icon before i see the mac smiley face, but that's only for less than a second
<freedomla> when i press c
<freedomla> when i don't press c it doesn't appear
<DigiKill> freedomla: from what ive been told by the #macosx room <where i am in another window> it could be a bad ribbon or lazer...
<DigiKill> perhaps that room may be able to help you more than I can....
<DigiKill> very knowledgable mac heads in #macosx
<freedomla> ok
<DigiKill> and thats where im pullin my info from ;)
<freedomla> alright i'll try
<D0wnXcaST> anyone has a good list of all commands i can use in the terminal ?
<crimsun> um...
<crimsun> there's no such thing.
<paulproteus> D0wnXcaST: http://www.physics.ubc.ca/mbelab/computer/linux-intro/html/
<xevil> D0wnXcaST: check this page: http://www.computerhope.com/unix.htm
<D0wnXcaST> great, thanks to both of you
<paulproteus> D0wnXcaST: Here's a hint: I googled for introduction+command+line+linux :)
<Qerub> Hello. I'm having some problems with getting fglrx working in Ubuntu (Warty). Everything is installed fine, but the computer locks up when running 3D intensive stuff like Tux Racer. (glxgears works.) Any ideas?
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<goonie> I'm having problems with downloading from Ubuntu repositories.. I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-386_2.6.8.1-16.3_i386.deb
<goonie>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<mAIJK> tux racer ;))
<goonie> does anyone else have these problems?
<paulproteus> goonie: You may want to do apt-get update , or click "Refresh" in Synaptic.
<goonie> paulproteus: thx... I feel kinda stupid now :$
<DigiKill> anyone know where the HFS+ mounting "helper" is in ubuntu?
<titanium> when i made my warty livecd, should i have not finalized it? i still can't get it to boot properly from the cd so i'm thinking i must've screwed it up
<fridge> is there a guide to the python integration efforts in ubuntu?
<D0wnXcaST> anyone could tell me, when i boot with a DOS Boot disk, can i have access to my hd partition?
<paulproteus> goonie: One lesson learned.
<paulproteus> D0wnXcaST: No.
<D0wnXcaST> ohhh, is there a way that i can access my hd partition in dos
<thenuke> D0wnXcaST: you can access dos-compatible partitions :)
<D0wnXcaST> da....
<D0wnXcaST> my winxp partition is NTFS
<D0wnXcaST> so i cant copy any file?
<scizzo> D0wnXcaST: accessing the files...sure....writting to a NTFS disk...risky
<thenuke> well, if you have bootdisk which is made in XP+
<thenuke> scizzo: he is talking about dos-boot disk
<thenuke> scizzo: not about linux and ntfs-support :)
<D0wnXcaST> look, my problem is on my Win XP pc, i got the lsass.exe problem, so i want to boot in dos to copy the new lsass.exe
<scizzo> ok
<thenuke> try and boot, I do not know what kind of bootdisk you have :)
<D0wnXcaST> thenuke: can i find an image of a boot disk made in winxp?
* scizzo goes back to his work with sites
<D0wnXcaST> i took a DOS 6.22 boot disk
<thenuke> D0wnXcaST: I think you could go for www.bootdisk.com
<D0wnXcaST> the latest dos , but maybe i would need a winxp boot disk like you said
<D0wnXcaST> i'll try the: XP Quick Boot Diskette
<D0wnXcaST> oh, it wont work
<D0wnXcaST> this is only a disk to boot with when you got some booting file damaged
#ubuntu 2004-12-30
<thenuke> D0wnXcaST: hmm, I wonder if those w2k discs would help :o
<thenuke> D0wnXcaST: but you can copy files from NTFS to -> Linux if that helps
<D0wnXcaST> can i copy linux to ntfs
<D0wnXcaST> ?
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<thenuke> umm nope, and that will not work with bootdisk :D
<D0wnXcaST> i have to copy a file that i have here, on my NTFS partition
<thenuke> winXP does not no how to play with linux
<ryan> i missed half the conversation but...
<thenuke> you need to do FAT -partition
<ryan> doesn't the ntfs kernel module have experimental write support
<thenuke> and then copy files from linux to FAT and from FAT to NTFS
<D0wnXcaST> ok ! but with boot disk that would let me see my ntfs partition,i could do it
<ryan> and there is an ext2fs driver at sf for windows
<ryan> and a berkeley ffs driver for windows
<D0wnXcaST> win98 works on FAT32 or ntfs?
<ryan> the one of which i did use
<ryan> heh
<D0wnXcaST> i think i have a FAT partition, for my win 98 :) and my win xp is NTFS
<D0wnXcaST> so could i do something ?:)
<D0wnXcaST> i think i find a boot disk that support ntfs, that would be nice
<D0wnXcaST> unable to mount selected drive ???? i cant access to my floppy on linux now??
<dominic> its annoying when stuff like that happens
<ryan> heh
<ryan> reminds me of back when kernel 2.6 was still in betas and they took the floppy driver right out of the kernel
<ryan> what a harrowing experience
<caspar> Hia
<caspar> hey can someone tell me where i can get Grub installer becose i installd windows after ubuntu and i need a reinstall of Grub (now using knoppix)
<scizzo> caspar: that sounds like a weird thing to do...
<caspar> i know
<caspar> but i know it works
<scizzo> yes
<caspar> if i install grub in the mbr i know it should work
<caspar> but where can i download it?
<scizzo> caspar: couldn't you use the Live CD and install it from there?
<caspar> from knopix or ubuntu?
<scizzo> caspar: ubuntu
<ironwolf> scizzo: caspar: you can't install from the liveCD
<caspar> how then
<ironwolf> scizzo: caspar: oh, grub on mbr... *feels stupid* yeah, can be done from liveCD
<berceco> Hi
<scizzo> caspar: look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<scizzo> in a section there it mentions grub
<scizzo> might work
<caspar> ok
<EfaistOs> deos someone can explain why my mic doesnt work with gnome-cd-recorder ? it says that /dev/dsp doesnt exist but udev didnt create it ... why ?
<scizzo> caspar: but I am not sure
<scizzo> EfaistOs: does it work in any other application?
<EfaistOs> like ?
<caspar> WHAT AM I DOING STUPID!!!
<caspar> where is the istall file on ubuntu located?
<caspar> becose i can install it from the hard disk then
<DigiKill> anyone figured out how to mount HFS+ drives thru ubuntu?  do i need another program installed other than the base install i have?
<EfaistOs> scizzo, someone just gave me this mic so i'm trying to use it ...
<DigiKill> all my music is on a HFS+ drive :S
<scizzo> EfaistOs: well...I am not sure what other app
<EfaistOs> scizzo, and why there is no dev/dsp  ?
<scizzo> EfaistOs: well maybe the mic is using another device?
<scizzo> EfaistOs: the application is looking for /dev/dsp but that might not be the device that the mic is using
<EfaistOs> scizzo, which one in this case ?
<scizzo> EfaistOs: look in dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<scizzo> EfaistOs: I am sorry but it can be anything..../dev/usb/ /dev/sound/ etc etc
<scizzo> everything depends on the mic
<caspar> sight
<paulproteus> DigiKill: -t hfsplus should do it.
<caspar> i found install but it needs dir
<caspar> where should i do it?
<DigiKill> paulproteus: mount -t hfsplus?
<paulproteus> DigiKill: Right.
<DigiKill> mount <hdb> -t hfsplus
* DigiKill gives it a shot
* caspar wants help whit installing grub again
<caspar> how the *** mist i instlall it?
<caspar> must*
<scizzo> caspar: doesn't matter....win would still overwrite it if you install win after Linux
<caspar> i know
<occy> hmmm, Don't see fsck included in warty
<scizzo> caspar: always install win before installing linux
<caspar> but if i NOW install grub
<caspar> i don't want to lose cofig
<caspar> config
<occy> don't see it in /bin or /sbin
<scizzo> caspar: can't help you much sorry...
<berceco> srry, caspar, wich is your problem ?
<caspar> i only want to install grub. yes i can find the sbin and then the grub-install only the prob is it needs a dir
<scizzo> EfaistOs: found anything in the logs that might help you?
<Amaranth> heh, anyone else get a new X today in hoary and have it fail to start?
<EfaistOs> nope
<berceco> well, once i had that problem. I boot with a recovery cd, and then exec grub-install hd0, and it worked
<berceco> xd
<berceco> *or something like that
<berceco> xd
<caspar> thx
<berceco> np, hope it helps xd
<caspar> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Read-only file system
<caspar> :|
<Amaranth> you need to remount it as rw
<EfaistOs> scizzo, i've got this in messages
<EfaistOs> Dec 18 22:29:21 localhost usb.agent[8314] :      snd-usb-audio: already loaded
<EfaistOs> Dec 18 22:32:25 localhost kernel: usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 5
<EfaistOs> Dec 18 22:32:25 localhost kernel: usbaudio: unregister dsp 14,3
<EfaistOs> Dec 18 22:32:25 localhost kernel: usbaudio: unregister mixer 14,0
<berceco> :S
<EfaistOs> apparently it's usbaudio ...
<DigiKill> paulproteus: no luck at the moment...but thanx..its givin me some insight...
<DigiKill> dinnertime >.....yummmm
<scizzo> EfaistOs: you have a webcam also?
<caspar> what do i need to mount?
<EfaistOs> yes
<scizzo> EfaistOs: a webcam that handles sound?
<EfaistOs> maybe i cant use it ...
<EfaistOs> its the quickam communicate ... a new one ...
<scizzo> EfaistOs: try to unplugg the cam...
<scizzo> EfaistOs: and then unplugg the mic...and plug it in again
<EfaistOs> it's unplugged
<scizzo> EfaistOs: follow the log if when you plug the mic in
<scizzo> EfaistOs: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<caspar> ??
<caspar> what is that berceco?
<caspar> dcc chat?
<caspar> if it is voice it is no good if i need port forwarding it is no good
<berceco> k
<berceco> hm
<berceco> r u with a recovery cd ??
<EfaistOs> scizzo, when i plug the mic ... nothing ... but when i plug the webcam it creates the /dev/mixer and /dev/dsp
<caspar> i am whit knoppix cd
<scizzo> EfaistOs: hmmm
<scizzo> EfaistOs: I have no idea then
<EfaistOs> scizzo, my volume manager applet doesnt raise the sound anymorr
<EfaistOs> wait i'll come back
<scizzo> EfaistOs: you need to unplugg the webcam to get the sound working again
<crimsun> you should not be using usbaudio with snd-usb-audio simultaneously
<scizzo> my cam overwrittes my volume manager
<caspar> berceco how do i install grub from there becose it sais read-only file system if i do: grub-install hd0
<EfaistOs> but then it remove /dev/dsp and /devmixer
<EfaistOs> scizzo, what cam ?
<crimsun> usbaudio should be blacklisted by default in ubuntu
<berceco> how can i whisper u ?
<caspar> donno
<crimsun> /msg <nick> <something>
<berceco> thx
<berceco> xd
<viktor_> I'm having problems with X.
<viktor_> It started out as a problem with the nvidia drivers (version mismatch etc), but now it X says it can't load 'bitmap' and 'pcidata'.
<viktor_> and oh, I'm running hoary..
<viktor_> anyone got a clue?
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<XhyldazhK> i have seroius problems, no one of my apps recognizes carriage returns and tabs
<XhyldazhK> when i run indent and do a cat over the resulting file, is displayed as totally unundented
<crimsun> viktor_: are you running XFree86 or X.Org?
<viktor_> xorg
<XhyldazhK> crimsun, xfree86, but happens too in the virtual consoles
<crimsun> viktor_: `X -version' confirms that?
<EfaistOs> scizzo,
<viktor_> crimsun: yes
<EfaistOs> scizzo, i just rebooted ... because i couldn(t kill some processes and now my mic is working and the volume manager applet too ... i think it was due to a quickcam driver that i installed ...
<viktor_> crimsun: you got any idea?
<scizzo> EfaistOs: oo..ok
<crimsun> viktor_: make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is properly configured
<scizzo> EfaistOs: well...I don't know what causes that
<EfaistOs> the module wasnt maybe good
<viktor_> crimsun: is there anything special that I should think about.. It worked before the nvidia drivers were updated, but now I get the error i mentioned even when using the 'nv' driver...
<crimsun> viktor_: compare your old /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to your new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> viktor_: you can use the former for the latter if you subsitute the 'kbd' driver (X.Org) for the 'keyboard' driver (XFree86)
<viktor_> crimsun, but this error didn't come up when I upgraded from XFree to Xorg, but when I updated Xorg to latest version in hoary just now... maybe the maintainers are in the progress of upgrading packages for latest Xorg..
<crimsun> viktor_: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<scizzo> I have my nvidia card with GLX now.. :) *happy*
<scizzo> Xorg that is
<sbdot> what's with every linux distribution i've ever tried not working with the audio on my laptop
<JStrike> Which version of automake to I need to use for most stuff?
<crimsun> JStrike: for most? 1.4p6+
<crimsun> JStrike: I use 1.9 for most things
<crimsun> sbdot: what laptop?
<JStrike> hrm. I have 1.9 installed and Mono still doesn't seem to recognise that I have it installed
<crimsun> JStrike: automake --version
<crimsun> look at the top line of the output
<JStrike> crimsun : What do you mean?
<crimsun> JStrike: if you want 1.9 by default, you need to manipulate alternatives or explicitly specify automake-1.9
<JStrike> **Error**: You must have `automake' installed to compile Mono.
<JStrike> Get ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/automake-1.3.tar.gz
<JStrike> (or a newer version if it is available)
<sbdot> crimsun: panasonic cf-45 toughbook. the way old one (yamaha yzf744 or something chip)
<sbdot> same problem with redhat and later fedora.  linux and this laptop's sound are not friends.
<viktor_> crimsun: http://dose.se/xorg.conf and http://dose.se/Xorg.0.log
<scizzo> whats wrong with apt-get install automake-1.9 ?
<scizzo> viktor_: I have the same card as you
<scizzo> viktor_: I can show you my xorg.conf file if you want to
<JStrike> scizzo : I have automake-1.9
<viktor_> scizzo, ah, ok, and you're running hoary?
<scizzo> viktor_: yes
<scizzo> viktor_: http://ubuntu.scrappy.ath.cx/xorg.conf
<viktor_> ok, great, i'll try.
<gpled> does anyone know of a text base browser that comes with ubuntu?
<crimsun> w3m
<JStrike> gpled : No. But you can install lynx
<crimsun> links
<scizzo> gpled: apt-get install links
<scizzo> :)
<JStrike> I wonder why it doesn't detect that I have an automake installed. Maybe I need to restart
<Amaranth> viktor_: I have that problem too.
<Amaranth> It's because of the recent hoary upgrade, I guess.
<shampoo> Hi
<shampoo> anyone know how to get hotplug to load a ntfs usb drive ?
<viktor_> Amaranth, okay
<Amaranth> viktor_: I ended up hackishly installing xfree86
<Amaranth> I wouldn't suggest it.
<caspar> IT WORKS!!
<caspar> and now mounting my xp :P
<berceco> cool XD
<viktor_> Amaranth, okay. I'll probably end up going to sleep. then waking up tomorrow, doing a dist-upgrade and live happily ever after...
<Amaranth> lets hope so
<Amaranth> tomorrow i need to fix xorg and get Win2k installed on my backup drive :/
<caspar> now lets go to bed :P
<caspar> bya all
<njan> I've setup alsa in ubuntu, and it works with mpg123, but every time I use xmms or beep, they both claim that the soundcard's being blocked..
* caspar is away: i am away
<njan> ..anyone have any ideas or even what the best way to diagnose it would be? Never had this much trouble with alsa before..
<intinig> Hello all
<intinig> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade and broke my hoary
<intinig> Xor doesn't start anymore
<intinig> s/Xor/Xorg
<intinig> anyone else had this problem?
<njan> intinig, yes, that happened to me; I think there was a python .deb which was breaking, I ended up gutting out hal-manager, a few python packages, and xorg, and reinstalling them all.
<xevil> intinig unexpected things happen in unstable
<njan> intinig, not sure if you're having the same problem, but play with apt-get at the command line and see what it's complaining about.
<intinig> it doesn't complain about anything
<intinig> everything went smooth
<njan> intinig, :(
<intinig> the python problem (it was python orbit if I remember correctly) happened yesterday
<intinig> I fixed it somehow
<njan> intinig, you have checked that your xorg.conf is still there, haven't you? :p
<intinig> it's there and I even ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intinig> I can tell you what xorg complains about
<intinig> Unable to load required base modules
<squeegy> intinig: you fixed the weird python orbit stuff?
<intinig> the modules it can't load are: bitmap and pcidata
<intinig> squeegy yes
<squeegy> intinig: do you remember how?
<squeegy> :)
<squeegy> i was messing around with it for awhile today
<squeegy> but had no luck.
<intinig> squeegy the fast way is this
<intinig> queue all the python upgrades
<intinig> then the installation will abort
<Amaranth> i forced python2.4-pyorbit to install with dpkg -i --force-all /path/to/apt/store/python-package.deb
<intinig> do apt-get remove python-orbit-2.4 (or what the package was)
<intinig> and it will go smooth like the silk
<intinig> Amaranth's way is fine too
<Amaranth> it just wants to overwrite a file the 2.3 version is using
<intinig> Amaranth exactely
<mdke> hi there. I just got back from holiday and did a smart upgrade. had 363 packages to upgrade and it fails on the last one. Can someone help me out with why? http://www.pastebin.com/131112
<intinig> now is anyone able to help me go back to gui? I like bitchx but it's so early linux days :)
<squeegy> i think i screwed it up beyond that by removed both version of pyorbit
<mdke> squeegy, so you wouldn't recommend that? ;)
<intinig> squeegy do an apt-get install python-orbit (no version)
<njan> running xmms from console, I get:
<njan>  Attaching to mixer hw:0
<njan> failed: Permission denied
<gpled> i have a friend who has a newly installed ubuntu.  if he types host www.googl.com, he gets the ip.  if hey type lynx <ip> lynx works.  if he type lynx www.google.com, it does not work.
<squeegy> intinig: no go. i think i have 2.4 installed now, but it still wants 2.3 or something
<njan> and then, when I actually play a file, alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Permission denied
<gpled> same thing is happening with firefox
<gpled> any ideas?
<mdke> squeegy, guess this will be figured out soon
<intinig> gpled broken dns servers
<gpled> intinig: in ubuntu, or isp?
<squeegy> i think i broke it
<intinig> gpled make him use different dns servers
<intinig> so he can check
<intinig> squeegy I broke xorg :(
<gpled> dig and host work for him though
<robertj> heya all. I installed ubuntu on a partition that used to have the windows bootloader on it
<robertj> if I run fixmbr from the recovery console, then I won't have access to grub any more
<robertj> any ideas?
<gpled> shoudn't lynx and host, be using the same dns?
<gpled> also, knoppix has no trouble
<MobyTurbo> robertj, what are you trying to do?
<robertj> Moby: have grub boot into windows
<mdke> squeegy, i just looked at the "new packages in repository" list and there are like a million python packages in there. I guess this prob will get fixed soon
<robertj> its on /dev/hda5 so I tried having grub boot to (0,4) with no luck
<robertj> so I assume it's looking for some intermediate bootstrapping program that's not there?
<squeegy> mdke: yeah i think i'm fixing it forcing stuff with dpkg
<MobyTurbo> robertj, you need to use "chainloader +1" with windows.
<mdke> squeegy, k
<robertj> i think I did
<mdke> nite all
<MobyTurbo> robertj, check to make sure. also makeactive.
<robertj> it does have both
<robertj> root (hd0,4) \n makeactive \n chainloader +1
<robertj> Unknown partition type 0x7 makeactive Error 12: INvalid device requested
<MobyTurbo> robertj, have you checked the partition type with cfdisk?
<robertj> yeah
<robertj> its fat
<robertj> actually ntfs
<robertj> the old one was fat
<njan> This is perverse
<njan> alsa doesn't work
<njan> using beep with the *esound* plugin *does* work
<njan> but the volume is changable via the alsamixer..
<robertj> oky, lets try this from another angle them
<MobyTurbo> njan, what is alsa not working with?
<njan> MobyTurbo, anything.
<MobyTurbo> njan, try turning off the sound daemon.
<intinig> did the xorg reinstallation and it still complains about module pcidata and module bitmap
<intinig> any clue?
* MobyTurbo thinks sound daemons are evil
<njan> james@anubis ~ $ xmms
<njan> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1172:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<njan> ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
<njan> that's what I get out of xmms
<njan> and I don't have any sound daemon running, MobyTurbo .. at least, not to the best of my knowledge. This is a practically vanilla hoary installation (albeit with a kernel I compiled)
<squeegy> something is blocking your soundcard possibly
<squeegy> njan: ps aux | grep esd
<njan> squeegy, well, beep and mpg123 both work
<MobyTurbo> njan, you do have a sound daemon working in Ubuntu.
<MobyTurbo> njan, at least in Warty
<njan> MobyTurbo, oh?
<njan> hmm
<squeegy> njan: run the command i just said
* njan goes on a kill -9 spree
<Zeitgueist> Hiya guys...would somebody be willing to help me out, getting my wireless card to work?
<MobyTurbo> njan, desktop preferences > sound, then turn off "enable sound server startup"
<njan> squeegy, I jumped straight to the kill -9 stage and that fixed it ;)
<njan> MobyTurbo, ty. Why's that enabled by default?
<njan> that breaks half of the sound apps I've used..
<squeegy> njan: you could tell xmms to play through esd as well...
<njan> squeegy, it only has OSS and ALSA as options
<MobyTurbo> njan, system sounds, like those drums etc, use the sound server. If you turn them off those won't work, but everything else does. ;-)
<njan> MobyTurbo, gotcha.
<njan> ah.. presumably that way, system sounds would still work if something else was outputting sound, so I guess that does make some sense.
<njan> But it would also make sense to preconfigure xmms &c upstream to work with esd, but I guess that's why xmms is in multi/universe and not in the main repository.
<njan> k, bbiaf
<gpled> how can i see dhcp info in ubuntu?
<Zeitgueist> would somebody be willing to help me out, getting my wireless card to work?
<squeegy> Zeitgueist: YMMV but wireless is a real PITA to setup
<squeegy> gpled: what type of dhcp info?
<Zeitgueist> Squeegy:  Oh yes, I'm finding that out.  Doesn't help that I'm a total noob with Linux
<gpled> squeegy: all the info the system was able to pull from dhcp server.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<squeegy> Zeitgueist: well i've been using linux for a number of years and haven't had much luck with wireless, it's not something exteremely easy
<squeegy> gpled: you mean what ip address and whatnot?
<squeegy> Zeitgueist: make sure you have a card that is supported before you waste your time
<squeegy> Zeitgueist: find out what chipset your model uses and see if thats compatable
<Zeitgueist> already done that...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=35573&posted=1#post35573
<gpled> squeegy: default route, dns, dhcp server, ...
<Zeitgueist> Squeegy:it's prism 2.5 so in theory it should be compatible
<gpled> Zeitgueist: i would boot from knoppix, to see what modules you need to load, the modprob them in.
<squeegy> i doubt knoppix will autodetect the wireless
<squeegy> you might have some luck, but it is honestly doubtful
<njan> Zeitgueist, if it's prism2.5, you either need the drivers from linux-wlan-ng or the ones in the linux kernel.
<njan> s/linux-wlan-ng/pcmcia-cs/
<njan> I've had more luck with those than the hostap ones
<njan> and the pcmcia-cs ones are rfmon-enabled, whereas the modules in the kernel aren't.
<njan> not quite sure how it works in ubuntu, because I've been using wlan in gentoo for a while, but you want one of those packages or the other
<Zeitgueist> well Dlink's site refers me to ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<Zeitgueist> so apparently those are the drivers to use
<Zeitgueist> but I'm clueless as to which one I need
<njan> linux-wlan-ng - utilities for wireless prism2 cards
<Zeitgueist> they don't seem to correspond with my linux kernal version
<njan> I have them through apt
<Zeitgueist> kernel even
<njan> yeah, they're in universe.
<njan> if you apt-get install them, pcmcia-cs should pick them up and modprobe the right thing when you insert the card..
<Zeitgueist> its not a laptop unless I'm confused as to your meaning on PCMCIA
<njan> oh.. gotcha
<njan> ok, well, in that case, if you apt-get install linux-wlan-ng and then find the right module to load, you can just add that to the modules you load at startup
<Zeitgueist> desktop wireless card...and I dont want to move to get within cable distance of my router
<Zeitgueist> hmm
<noam> hello, I've just upgraded to the hoady tree and it seems to have problems
<njan> it should be prism2_pci, I think
<melazyboy> noam: ... if it was without problems it woulden't be in development
<noam> when I write "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it returns "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-1-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format"
<Zeitgueist> njan: so you're saying the easiest way would be to physically connect it through wired access...run the update program
<njan> Oh, it isn't connected now..
<fajmoh> how do I get xv to ubuntu
<fajmoh> apt-cache search xv gives nothing
<njan> Zeitgueist, have you just installed it off the warty cd?
<melazyboy> noam: you might have to rebuild the module or the kernel
<Zeitgueist> njan:  Yes, it's pretty much a fresh install
<noam> I've tried that
<Zeitgueist> njan: my first linux install, so basically I'm the worst kind of fresh off of windows noob
<noam> (the module, I mean)
<loststryk> hello noam
<noam> just a second, i'm going to try something
<njan> hi there, loststryk ;)
<loststryk> njan :)
<njan> Zeitgueist, well, your options are basically restricted to running around with floppy disks / cdrs with deb files on them or plugging the machine in temporarily..
<melazyboy> noam are you building it from kernel sources or ndis sources?
<njan> Zeitgueist, needless to say, I think plugging it in is the swiftest thing to do.
<loststryk> got k3b working nicely :)
<njan> loststryk, cool.. you should be using xcdroast, though :p
<Zeitgueist> njan:  looks like I'm gonna do that...thanks for the help
<loststryk> why ?
<loststryk> i like k3b :)
<njan> Zeitgueist, yvw. I'm tripping over myself slightly, because I've just come from gentoo; I might be a little less verbose next time ;)
<njan> loststryk, I don't like qt/kde apps :p
<joshua__> loststryk, hes a gnome nazi
<njan> joshua__, ;)
<loststryk> am really liking this distro
<bitserf> also, be patient, hoary guys. i think a fair number of core devs are on the plane right now :)
<loststryk> thanks njan :)
<njan> loststryk, yvw. :)
<njan> loststryk, I'm glad that I suggested the right thing to you :p
<Zeitgueist> njan: I've been thinking of just doing a gentoo level one install, just so I have to force myself to learn some basic Linux
<loststryk> however i still need secure connections via ftp ;/
<yopertunity> I would like it if it didn't disable root
<njan> Zeitgueist, :).. I've been using gentoo for ~18 months.. but it's a lot of hassle maintaining, which is finally the thing which has made me drop it for my primary desktop.
<scizzo> viktor_: still there?
<yopertunity> njan: I did the same thing
<njan> Zeitgueist, the community is the best, the package management is fantastic, their original development is incredible.. they have a fantastic hardened computing team in particular, and the upstream packaging is really really really good.
* loststryk skipped gentoo, went debian then here ;)
<njan> Zeitgueist, and whatever anyone else tells you, my laptop was about 140% faster yesterday running gentoo with gnome 2.8 than it is today running ubuntu with gnome 2.8
<Zeitgueist> yeah I've been told that gentoo is insanely fast
<njan> Zeitgueist, it's just the maintainence which finally got me. I work 7 days a week and I *need* my laptop to work, and for both of those reasons, I need a laptop which 'just works', and ubuntu fits in there
<njan> Zeitgueist, not insanely. Noticably fast would be more correct ;)
<dj-death> Hi all
<njan> yopertunity, there's somewhat of a mass exodus from gentoo -> ubuntu, it seems.
<melazyboy> njan: Thats fucking bull shit...
<loststryk> njan any further thoughts on secure ftp clients that can do auth tls ?
<dj-death> has someone tried to install xorg on debian from ubuntu pkgs here ?
<njan> yopertunity, I know a significant number of IT pros who've moved from gentoo to ubuntu in the last few months
<njan> melazyboy, if you want to actually disagree with me on something, you're welcome to do so, and I'll tell you why I think you're wrong :)
<yopertunity> njan: how does kde run on ubuntu?
<njan> yopertunity, haven't tried it.
<njan> yopertunity, I'm not a kde fan at the best of times ;)
<yopertunity> njan: I just hate gnome though---lol
<njan> yopertunity, I'm the same with kde :p
<squeegy> your <insert favorite desktop enviroment here> sucks
<squeegy> :)
<occy> Buffer I/O error, dev hda, sector 8      <-- sounds bad huh?
<njan> yopertunity, mepis is debian-based and kde-centric, you might look at mepis. The nasty downside to mepis, as I discovered this morning, is that the community is significantly smaller than ubuntu and from what I can make out, they don't release a lot of their code, scripts, etc, as Open Source.
<yopertunity> njan: squeegy: ahhh yes, but type a research paper w/o one
<melazyboy> njan: Because your making a rediciolus claim that gentoo is 140% faster, when in reality typical gentoo optimizations only make a 5-15% difference.
<njan> yopertunity, that last part is 'I heard it in #mepis', though, I don't know to waht extent it's true.
<squeegy> yopertunity: you don't get it.
<njan> melazyboy, you're making a ridiculous (and badly spelt) claim based on the premise 'when in reality.. ' which is just as asserted as the point I made.
<loststryk> no unrar ?
<kX> hey google :)  http://www.tcpsecurity.com/
<yopertunity> squeegy: and why is that?
<squeegy> yopertunity: it was humor
<squeegy> nto meant to bash de's.
<melazyboy> ... show some numbers to back up your subjective claim of 140%...
<njan> melazyboy, your 'reality' aside, I have personally experienced, as someone who works in IT, in a high-availability environment in which I use my laptop, that my laptop is significantly faster in gentoo than it has been today in ubuntu, under similar load. If you want to disagree with me, you're welcome to, but as was indicated by my experiental assertion, this is based on experience, and nothing else.
<yopertunity> squeegy: sorry, I just see posts all the time where people say CLI only!
<njan> melazyboy, I have neither the time nor interest in putting any numbers together.
<squeegy> yopertunity: no, i was just saying that everyone thinks everyone elses favorite de sucks and vice versa
<squeegy> i could care less personally, i've used gnome and kde, and nealry every window manager known to man
<yopertunity> squeegy: oh yeah! well yours sux worsesest!
<squeegy> !!!! :)
<njan> melazyboy, gnome is more responsive, tab completion is faster, and I can have more open without my DE freezing for a few microseconds each time I switch Virtual Desktop, and as far as I can tell, there's a ~40% difference as far as my productivity is concerned, even if the *precise* response times aren't that great.
<yopertunity> squeegy: I prefer commodore64
<melazyboy> njan: You show your experince by making a claim that is not possible, gentoo is faster because it's compiled using specialized optimizations, those can be quantified, and the number doesn't even come close to 140%
<squeegy> i like windowsME a lot personally
<squeegy> best version of an OS to ever exist
<loststryk> does anyone know of any ftp client that can connect to ftp servers that require auth tls ?
<squeegy> :)
* loststryk falls about laughing at squeegy
<njan> melazyboy, bear in mind also that whilst a specific package might only be 10% faster with speed optimisations, the average linux desktop is a layered environment in which unoptimised software is running in an unoptimised desktop environment in an unoptimised xserver, on an unoptimised kernel.
<njan> melazyboy, so 'speed', which is an ambiguous term, refers to the speed increase over *all four layers*.
<loststryk> squeegy, you should do comedy for a living =op
<squeegy> heh
<njan> melazyboy, so what you're basically saying is that what I've said is, what I've asserted isn't possible because it's a claim which isn't possible, based on nebulous 'quantitative' figures which you haven't supplied either :)
<joshua__> loststryk, squeegy: i sense sarcasm in your comments... whats bad about windowsME?
<yopertunity> squeegy: they didnt even bother to date it because they knew it sucked sooo bad
<njan> melazyboy, it's disagreeable people like you who give linux communities bad names :)
<loststryk> sense ? was dripping wasn;t it >?
<joshua__> loststryk, squeegy: i mean, it is a windows for ME
<squeegy> njan: don't feed the trolls
<DigiKill> ehlo again...
<joshua__> squeegy, what do trolls eat?
<njan> squeegy, :).. it's late, and I'm exercising a little less self-restraint than I usually would ;)
<njan> joshua__, anyone else's opinions they don't like.
<squeegy> hehe
* loststryk yawnz
* DigiKill thought trolls ate people who used windows
<joshua__> njan: not a very diversified diet
<njan> joshua__, that's why they're so grumpy :)
<melazyboy> thats fine -- run a benchmark oh smart pretentious IT prick. or google for compile time optimizations and see the speed comparisons
<yopertunity> ok, just finished the ubuntu install on the desktop, step 1--- get rid of the doo doo brown :)
<joshua__> njan, i see
<loststryk> njan whats that type of msuic you like ? the matrix type one ?
<njan> loststryk, huh?
<loststryk> the one that makes you type 100+ words a minute
<yopertunity> melazyboy: you were molested as a child werent you?
<squeegy> melazyboy: you're a fool if you're talking about compiler optimizations making that big of a difference
<njan> melazyboy, as I said before, I have no interest in benchmarking it, and as I also said before, the situation is more complicated than you're assuming. I suggest you go back and read what I said ;)
<loststryk> infectious ,ushroom, what genre
* njan employs judicious use of the /ignore command
<squeegy> melazyboy: check out www.funroll-loops.org
<melazyboy> squeegy: I'm not Njan claims Gentoo is 140% faster than Ubuntu.
<squeegy> oh
<njan> melazyboy, that's not what I said at all.
<njan> my laptop was about 140% faster yesterday running gentoo with gnome 2.8 than it is today running ubuntu with gnome 2.8
<njan> that's what I said.
<melazyboy> squeegy: Im argueing that the difference pales to that figure.
<crimsun> melazyboy: no need to take offense at a purely subjective claim. Let him claim what he feels. That doesn't make it invalid.
<squeegy> compiler optimizations when used improperly cause slower code in many cases
<njan> I didn't make any assertions specifically about gentoo, I only made reference to *my* laptop.
<DigiKill> question on this Synaptic Package installer....how "reliable" is it, or am i better of doin packages by hand?
<melazyboy> my laptop was
<squeegy> and most gentoo kids don't have a clue what they're doing with CFLAGS
<melazyboy>               about 140% faster yesterday running gentoo
<njan> if you're extending that to 'gentoo is 140% faster than $otherdistro', then you're a fool.
<crimsun> DigiKill: quite reliable
<squeegy> DigiKill: it's reliable
<squeegy> DigiKill: although i prefer using apt-get from the command line
<DigiKill> crimsun: ty ....it looks like a nice setup too
<squeegy> DigiKill: it's all your personal opinion though
<DigiKill> i think even my parents <who know NOTHING> could use it
<crimsun> it's very nice. I'm an apt-get(8) person, but Synaptic is very, very enticing.
<njan> melazyboy, it was an occasional sentence. You wouldn't extrapolate 'this scottish man is drunk' to infer that all scottish men are drunk. Equally, it's stupid to assume that because I believe that in my circumstance, there's a 140% speed increase, there is always one.
<njan> melazyboy, I suggest you both go back and read everything that I said carefully, and that you pick up a book or two on critical thinking and read something by Quine.
<njan> and with that, I'm employing /ignore and getting a cup of tea ;)
<joshua__> njan, i want tea
<loststryk> njan i want beer
<DigiKill> i like apt-get alot....but that did make it very Handy to see packages...esp. since not all linux packages are "useable" that ive noted
<njan> joshua__, earl grey, darjeeling, or english breakfast?
<njan> loststryk, sorry, I'm all out of beer :p
<squeegy> yerba matte!
* Xenguy wants scotch, I want ..., I want beer...
<joshua__> njan, i prefer asian teas
* loststryk throws you a crest fallen look
<njan> joshua__, ah.. don't have any of those in the cupboard
<squeegy> you guys need to try yerba matte
<squeegy> it's good stuff
<joshua__> njan, darn
<melazyboy> njan: Give me a fucking break, you none the less said that Gentoo was 140% faster than Ubuntu, which is impossible in any situation, why? BECAUSE COMPILE TIME OPTIMIZATIONS CAN NOT EQUATE TO 140% <-- now drop it douche.
<njan> joshua__, I'm a darjeeling person myself. I've been known to drink green tea on occasion, though.
* xevil opens a Turbo Dog
<joshua__> njan, hmm... you know what else is good, thai iced coffee
<njan> joshua__, really? I've never had it..
<DigiKill> anyone got any CHAI?
<njan> joshua__, I live in a cold country, somehow cold drinks which aren't carbonated just don't seem appealing ;)
<DigiKill> i'd be down for some of that
<melazyboy> njan: I never said anything about assuming, or you assuming, i said you stated, which you did, that gentoo was 140% faster on your laptop, which it isn't.
<joshua__> njan, oh... well you should try it anyways
<melazyboy> or wasn't.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
* joshua__ wonders what eats trolls
<dani> aalguien de espaa?
<Tomcat_> We had an install party the last 12 hours...
<Tomcat_> Nobody wanted Ubuntu. :-(
<Xenguy> Tomcat_: their bad
<joshua__> Tomcat_, i was about to say it sounds like fun... but after that addition thats no fun at all
<loststryk> i'd have asked them to leave
<Tomcat_> Yeah, and seeing the problems with Debian in the end, we should've only allowed Ubuntu.
<MobyTurbo> Tomcat_, what did they like instead?
<joshua__> Tomcat_, i would have stolen all their hard disks and installed them myself ;-)
<Tomcat_> Well setting up Debian is fun... but you need to do so much to get the same functionality Ubuntu has out of the box... :I
<DigiKill> agreed Tomcat_
<loststryk> Tomcat_, did you try the debian sarge release ?
<Tomcat_> MobyTurbo: Debian... nothing else. I think the guy who presented the distros said too much about Debian.
<Tomcat_> loststryk: Yeah, only sarge.
<Tomcat_> joshua__: ev0l :D
<DigiKill> noone wanted Mandy? or SuSE?  wow!
<njan> joshua__, shall do. Any particular recommendations on how to make it or how to procure it?
<MobyTurbo> Tomcat_, Debian is a strange choice for newbies.
<Tomcat_> SuSE wasn't available, because they suck too much...
<xevil> Tomcat_ I agree... Ubuntu took less than 30 minutes to install/config
<Tomcat_> Fedora was another option.
<joshua__> njan, no clue...
<njan> joshua__, bah :p
<DigiKill> lol Tomcat_
* loststryk puts Tomcat_ on the ignore list
<DigiKill> FC3?  wow...
<Tomcat_> MobyTurbo: We're mostly Debian geeks @ university, so that was the choice.
<dani> aalguien de espaa?
<Tomcat_> loststryk: It's not like I chose that. :P
<njan> loststryk, ignore is fantastic :p
<joshua__> njan, ill have to ask next time i go
<DigiKill> i'd put ubuntu on rather than FC33 anyday
<DigiKill> *FC3
<Tomcat_> Yeah, same here. Absolutely.
* DigiKill dislikes RH stuff
<MobyTurbo> Tomcat_, Debian's an excellent distro for sure, but for newbies I'd prefer ubuntu.
<loststryk> fc2 was whacked, i dunno how they could ever show there faces after that bodge job
<Tomcat_> MobyTurbo: We probably gave them too much choice... and when somebody tells newbies how good Debian is, of course they'll choose it.
<DigiKill> loststryk: probly the same way Windows still showd their face after WinME
<DigiKill> lol
<loststryk> lol DigiKill
<Tomcat_> Argh fucking Windows...
<Tomcat_> We had one Laptop...
<Tomcat_> Installed Debian...
<fester420> i have a triboot systm suse 9.2 windows and ubuntu
<Tomcat_> LILO didn't want to boot Windows. (NTLDR missing)
<fester420> use grub
<Tomcat_> Tried every workaround, finally Grub... nothing.
<njan> Tomcat_, I hate it when it does that :/
<fester420> i had that same problem
<DigiKill> im sittin at a "triple" boot in essence....  OS 9/OS X/Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> all options of map, rootnoverify, chainloader, makeactive... whatever.
<joshua__> DigiKill, not true, not many in the windows community realized how crappy WinME was... im sure the percentage of people who realized how bad FC2 was is much greater
<loststryk> if i can ever get my ftp problem sorted, i'll never go back to windows
<MobyTurbo> Tomcat_, there's a howto somewhere on loading Linux via NT's loader.
<Tomcat_> Finally we tried it the other way around... load WinXP boot loader and then run Linux from there.
<fester420> load failsafe options
<Tomcat_> Still WinXP didn't want to boot.
<njan> MobyTurbo, the thought of that just makes me feel dirty, somehow :p
<joshua__> DigiKill, so therefore MS didn't have to hide their faces
<DigiKill> im outta here....i Robot is startin
<joshua__> DigiKill, go for it
<DigiKill> bbl...
<joshua__> DigiKill, although i think someone would have hacked the robots to kill people, but ok
<loststryk> sleep time
<loststryk> njan ; night
<loststryk> night all
<Tomcat_> Well MobyTurbo, didn't work out because WinXP boot loader wouldn't even load WinXP. :)
<Tomcat_> In the end we restored the backup...
<njan> take care, loststryk
<Tomcat_> :(
* MobyTurbo doesn't dual-boot
<Tomcat_> She'll probably never try Linux again.
<MobyTurbo> if I did dual-boot I'd do it between Linux and BSD.
<fester420> i want to try solaris 10
<fester420> i heard good shit about it
<joshua__> I dual boot between hoary and warty
<loststryk> actually me is off to watch invasion of the body snatchers on bbc2
<loststryk> :):):):):):)
<Tomcat_> I learned a few things about my system too... Ubuntu does have Framebuffer out of the box... :P
<Tomcat_> And "hotkeys" is way better than using shortcuts in Gnome.
<joshua__> ok, question if im using acclerated drivers on a 9700 pro what FPS should i get in glxgears
<fester420> like 1000
<fester420> fps
<joshua__> fester420, really? because i get 2200+ and AA runs really shitty
<fester420> did you get 3d drivers for it
* djuuss is back from having a party
<joshua__> fester420, like i said, accelerated drivers
<fester420> wow i got a shitty nvida card and i get 850 fps
<fester420> is that an ati card
<joshua__> yea
<fester420> ati cards dont like ubuntu
<joshua__> no, linux distros dont like ati
<njan> no, ati don't like linux
<fester420> i used to have a radion pro 9700
<njan> :)
<fester420> and linux fried it
<scizzo> ati is nice
<melazyboy> joshua__: Are you using xorg?
<joshua__> melazyboy, no, im in warty
<fester420> iam in suse 9.2
<fester420> suse 9.2 works really well with ati based cards
<joshua__> melazyboy, but i get really horrible FPS in AA even with all the textures on super low and at the lowest possible resolution
<scizzo> fester420: I am using ati in my laptop and ubuntu....I have had no problem with it
<djuuss> not as good as y0per does with nvidia
<fester420> well sometimes it works sometimes it dosent
<melazyboy> joshua__: 2200 isn't horrible fps for an ATI card, just stick with XFree86, your card isn't supported yet with Hoary
<djuuss> like i said
<fester420> joshua__, do glxgears and tell me what type of fps you are getting\
<joshua__> fester420, 2600+
<djuuss> joshua__: ey, you back? fixed your xconfig have you ?
* djuuss is still a bit drunk
<joshua__> djuuss, nah... i just play off my lcd
<joshua__> fester420, going up to 2800+
<djuuss> so the crt is still a bitch rite?
<fester420> thats good
<joshua__> djuuss, yea, dont matter anyways
<fester420> for ati
<dosia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fester420> you should have no problems
<joshua__> fester420, but AA runs crappy with the lowest quailty tex's and at the lowest possible screen res
<melazyboy> joshua__: Glxgears isn't really a benchmarking utility, if you get over 1k fps, then you have hardware acceleration, thats all it was ever really ment to test. And with the ATI card because the driver isn't open source, there isn't much you can do about it, simply said its working above 1kfps, so its working, you can make sure you don't have conflicting modules running, ie no 'ati', you should just have 'fglrx'
<joshua__> fester420, and AA isn't based on a good engine
<djuuss> joshua__: i'm sorry, i'm drunk, but why not try to get the sax2 rpm from suse and "alien" it to a .deb??
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know of a good app for creating media labels? (DVD covers, cd labels, etc, etc)
<joshua__> djuuss, whats sax2?
<squeegy> anyone know of a tutorial for building .deb's from source?
<fester420> fuck i should send yall fuckin suse 9.2
<crimsun> squeegy: the maintainers' and developers' guide are beneficial
<joshua__> fester420, i got myself a copy, its way to slow
<crimsun> guides^
<melazyboy> joshua__: make sure 'dri' and 'ati' aren't loaded with lsmod
<djuuss> joshua__: its the ultimate X-configurator :) it autodetects *everything* including mousewheel and 3d accel
<fester420> only yast is slow
<joshua__> melazyboy, ok, one sec
<CraHan> evening
<fester420> and alot of other shit like the boot up
<squeegy> crimsun: on debian's site or on ubuntu's?
<CraHan> just did a dist-upgrade on hoary and...
<CraHan> tsha tsching!  no more x.org
<djuuss> yast is a bitch
<CraHan> can't find bitmap or pcidata modules :)
<djuuss> just get sax
<fester420> thats y i use synaptic
<joshua__> melazyboy, no they arnt
<fester420> in my suse and apt-get
<CraHan> so x.org doesn't start anymore
<fester420> i hate fuckin yast
<melazyboy> joshua__: if you see anything that looks suspecious of being a video module kill it
<djuuss> yast is as slow as a snail in molasses
<squeegy> fester420: it doesn't like it when you fuck it either
<crimsun> squeegy: Debian's
<joshua__> melazyboy, uhh, aside from fglrx i dont think so
<fester420> lmao
<melazyboy> djuuss: Sax and Sax2 won't work with fglrx
<melazyboy> joshua__: In your xfree86, do you have the module 'fglrx' set under your primary display adapter?
<HelloWorld> hi guys
<djuuss> that sucks :(
<melazyboy> XFree86-4.conf i think
<HelloWorld> is the current hoary completely broken?
<fester420> 3267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 653.400 FPS
<fester420> 4170 frames in 5.0 seconds = 834.000 FPS
<fester420> 4629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 925.800 FPS
<fester420> 4911 frames in 5.0 seconds = 982.200 FPS
<fester420> 4851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 970.200 FPS
<joshua__> melazyboy, yes i do... thats why i get 2600+ in fglrx
<crimsun> HelloWorld: not entirely
<fester420> thats what i get
<joshua__> melazyboy, err, in glxgears
<crimsun> HelloWorld: just a li'l
<CraHan> x.org on hoary is broken now :)
<djuuss> melazboy: whats the easy way into nvidia-glx without manual modprobing nvidia?
<HelloWorld> but I launch gnome, and the panel doesn't work
<fester420> ifconfig
<CraHan> at least for me
<fester420> woops
<HelloWorld> neither does nautilus
<crimsun> CraHan: -7?
<fester420> use synaptic
<CraHan> crimsun: it errors with a message that it couldn't load the base modules
<fester420> and get the drivers
<HelloWorld> is anyone having the same issues, or are they specific to me?
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know of a good app for creating media labels? (DVD covers, cd labels, etc, etc)
<CraHan> worked fine before the update though
<djuuss> just use k3b
<fester420> xcdroast
<melazyboy> djuuss: not sure i don't have an nvidia card, if your question is how do you auto-modprobe, there is a /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modules
<joshua__> melazyboy, any clue?
<djuuss> melazboy: k great, more config editing,
<crimsun> well, I'll find out real quick, CraHan
<bitserf> HelloWorld: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4794
<HelloWorld> sorry, wrong button :)
<CraHan> thanks crimsun
<bitserf> hello: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4794
* djuuss cheer!! "the incredibles" finished :):) gotta love bt
<joshua__> bad djuuss
<fester420> i got limewire
<fester420> on both my linux os's
<djuuss> joshua__: bite me
<melazyboy> joshua__: 2k fps, really isn't that shabby for a ATI 9600-9800 there windows drivers are sub par, and their linux drivers are even worse than their windows drivers -- sorry thats all i can tell you, i upgraded to hoary and haven't had 3d acceleration since. i wasn't aware of the incompatability between xorg/fglrx, needless to say i don't think there will be a fix, i think ati will eventually make the buisness move to drop linux supp
<joshua__> djuuss, im just kidding...
<crimsun> CraHan: ok, maybe not real quick. Looks like my uni's connection is suffering.
<djuuss> joshua__: oh really..
<calc> wow acpi 3.0 is out and is huge
<calc> double the size of the 2.0c spec
<djuuss> joshua__: want me to burn it on dvd+r for you?
<CraHan> crimsun: ok :)
<joshua__> djuuss, yea... cept i don't download movies, i rent em and make copies
* djuuss is going to sleep, 
<frogbert> is there any nero clone available for ubuntu?
* djuuss lives in a timezone that says "02.40 AM in blinking LED's and means it, too"
<fester420> no\
<fester420> there is a roxio clone
<fester420> but its a .rpm
<frogbert> well that sucks
<djuuss> frogbert: try k3b, will download some KDE libs tho
<frogbert> oh okay
<joshua__> fester420, well roxio sucks bullocks
<frogbert> well that sucks
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know of a good app for creating media labels? (DVD covers, cd labels, etc, etc)
<frogbert> Yeah I'm trying to avoid that
<fester420> i agree
<djuuss> cdparanoia?
<fester420> u can get xcdroast
<fester420> as a tar.gz file
<djuuss> wouldnt advise it
<djuuss> dpkg wont know you installed xcdroast
<frogbert> Compiling isn't a problem, but I don't want some kde crap in my gnome desktop.
<fester420> you can
<djuuss> apt-get install xcdroast k3b cdparanoia
<fester420> you need the dependices
<djuuss> frogbert: it wont "invade" gnome, its just used to draw the windows in k3b
<fester420> for it you need some lib files
<frogbert> djuuss, Yeah but the UI doesn't gell
<djuuss> frogbert: not yet it doesn't..
<socomm> Hello how do I change apaches default dir from /var/www/apache2-default to something else.
<frogbert> I'll figure something out later
<djuuss> frogbert: thats why it gets the kde libs
<zenwhen> frogbert, theres no gnome equivelent app
<djuuss> true that
<LinuxJones> Has Hoary stabalized any the last few weeks ;0
<CraHan> erhm
<frogbert> I'd bitch and complain but then I'd be compaining about something free
<CraHan> yeah, until today :)
<socomm> LinuxJones: No.
<djuuss> go with xcdroast, stick to command line, or suffer the k3b consequences
<CraHan> borked x.org for me
<fester420> i cant figure out how to burn iso's
<LinuxJones> heh
<frogbert> I should write somthing
<socomm> fester420: man cdrecord
<djuuss> good point socom
<frogbert> Anyway is there a way to access my modem?
<djuuss> depends on the modem :)
<fester420> iam about to burn my windows partition off
<frogbert> Lol yes, its a winmodem
<zenwhen> fester420, right click the ISO and choose to burn it to a disc?
<LinuxJones> fester420, burning cdroms didn't work for me like 3 weeks ago with Hoary :D
<djuuss> aye
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> hoary?
<zenwhen> lol
<djuuss> no *positive* experience wit hwinmodems
<djuuss> i'm still at warty
<frogbert> I've had them work but that was with those crippled 28.8 modem drivers in Mandrake
<djuuss> complain all you want, but its not as old as woody :)
<fester420> iam about to install fuckin fd3
<socomm> fd3?
<djuuss> hmm
<fester420> omg i have a 3.0 mp/s internet connection
<crimsun> guessing fc3
<socomm> You mean FCe?
<djuuss> going to bed
<fester420> whoops
<frogbert> LT Winmodem... it seems to know its there
<socomm> s/FCe/FC3
<frogbert> is there a dial program?
<djuuss> i love this country, alcohol for 16 and up
<fester420> dialup and linux sounds like it sucks
<zenwhen> um
<crimsun> fester420: works fine
<zenwhen> it sucks as bad as your modem
<gunnzi> #gentoo
<frogbert> djuuss, Since when isn't it 16? Or less?
<zenwhen> USR hardware modem or bust
<djuuss> i'm from *holland*
<djuuss> you know..
<frogbert> Its a laptop I can't just rip it out and put a new one in
<socomm> So anyone know how to configure apache?
<frogbert> yes actually
<zenwhen> frogbert, have a serial port?
<djuuss> guys, i'm out
<frogbert> yeah but no external modem worth mentioning
<djuuss> good luck
<djuuss> cya tomorrow
<frogbert> socomm, ubuntuguide.org/
<socomm> frogbert: Thanks.
<socomm> Errm I just want to change apaches root directory.
<socomm> Seems as if debian changed httpd.conf to apache2.conf
<CraHan> so do I  need to set a path to where X.org looks for its modules?
<CraHan> cause I have libpcidata.a
<CraHan> in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/
<CraHan> but X.org complains on startup that it can't find it
<wazoo> Hello all. Using live cd, I cannot get a printer -- which is recognized, and offers a driver -- to print! Is this unique to the cd?
<frogbert> What printer?
<wazoo> hp laserjet 6l
<frogbert> Mine works
<frogbert> Is it plugged into the USB port of LPT
<bitserf> the problem with X not working in hoary currently seems to be some module loader changes in -ubuntu7 of Xorg
<wazoo> did I skip a step? I clicked on new printer, the printer was correctly identified, I clicked "apply" and tried to print a test page. Nothing.
<wazoo> lpq shows nothing, also.
<bitserf> i'll drop the patch and see if i can rebuild it, if successful, i'll let you know :)
<lexhider> I don't have a lwn subscription, anyone point me to other information on tech details on what went down at the latest conference.
<frogbert> Perhaps print from gedit
<wazoo> frogbert, tried that too -- and it was listed as an option. I had the same trouble at work with Ubuntu -- different printer (also hp), same problem. Whether hpijs or ljet4.
<lexhider> bitserf: I was about to upgrade to hoary, should I wait a few days?
<frogbert> Anyone know how to get hotplugable disk drives to work?
<frogbert> wazoo, I don't really know then.
<wazoo> frogbert. thanks. I can't find anything on google the problem. maybe it's an hp thing? ah well.
<gpled> wow, got the strange browser dns problem solved
<lexhider> frogbert: what specifically are you trying to connect?
<gpled> and, i learned more about ubuntu :)
<K-otiK> does anyoen know how i could copy an ISO onto my hd?
<frogbert> lexhider, I have a laptop with hotswapable drive bays
<fester420> off a cd
<lexhider> frogbert: sorry I don't have any experience with that stuff, I have had succesw with flash drives and even an ipod through firewire just last night.
<fester420> some reason ubuntu dint like my laptop the battry moniter never worked
<miausX> hi!
<|QuaD-> anyone try out the new trillian? some features are pretty cool, wish gaim had them
<Gnobody> alsa is messed up
<fester420> eek trilion pisses me off
<|QuaD-> fester420: why?
<K-otiK> in ubuntu, how can i unistall programs i installed using apt-get?
<miausX> |QuaD, oh, I tried trillian on my windoze machine... it ROCKS :D
<fester420> iam using suse right now and the sound server for it only allows one sound at a time
<miausX> K-otiK, apt-get --purge remove blah
<fester420> and when othe sounds play suse gets mad
<K-otiK> thanks miausX
<|QuaD-> if they released trillian for linux, that would be the only piece of non-OSS i would put on
<miausX> anybody knows txt2tags?
<miausX> |QuaD, yeah me too... I hate gaim :P
<|QuaD-> it is far better then gaim in my opinion
<miausX> K-otiK, no prob ;)
<|QuaD-> miausX: i like its features... but it still lacks a lot
<miausX> |QuaD, yep... and I love the trillian interface :)
<|QuaD-> yeah... but after reading trillian developers slashdot comments, i doubt it is coming anytime soon, or anytime for that matter
<miausX> PLEASE, take a look at this --> http://txt2tags.sourceforge.net (and NEVER install the Ubuntu's/Debian version of txt2tags) :D
<miausX> |QuaD :(
<crimsun> CraHan: it's related to the dlopen changes
<|QuaD-> miausX: i don't even care if it is opensource or not!!!
<miausX> lol
<crimsun> CraHan: it will have to be resolved in the next upload, -8
<miausX> |QuaD me neither... I use Opera as my default browser, and yes, I bought it :)
<|QuaD-> miausX: u don't like ff?
<CraHan> crimsun: ok thanks!
<CraHan> cd
<CraHan> oops
<miausX> |QuaD yep, firefox it's a VERY good browser, but... Opera is Opera ;)
<bitserf> crimsun: do you know if the modules are supposed to be built as .so? thats what the code change seems to imply, but the matching modules on the filesystem are .a
<K-otiK> does anyone have nmap installed on their ubuntu box?
<miausX> fast like a missile :)
<lukins> anyone able to compile kernel with make gconfig?
<thoreauputic> interesting. I ysed to use Opera, but I find I prefer Firefox now
<|QuaD-> miausX: never used opera
<thoreauputic> *used to
<|QuaD-> what makes it nice?
<crimsun> bitserf: I think daniels and/or fabbione are better-posed to answer that question
<miausX> |QuaD I love the Opera "prefereces" menu... the firefox preferences menu is a bit short :)
<|QuaD-> heh
<miausX> hehehe
<K-otiK> nobody uses nmap?
<thoreauputic> miausX: it's a different philosophy - to get extras in firefox you install the extensions
<|QuaD-> K-otiK: i do
<miausX> thoreauputic, yep :)
<K-otiK> |QuaD- is your giving you crap like: sendto in send_tcp_raw: sendto(3, packet, 40, 0, 192.168.1.0, 16) => Operation not permitted
<K-otiK> ?
<K-otiK> cus nmap on my box isnt' working at all
<|QuaD-> K-otiK: nope
<lukins> whats nmap?
<K-otiK> the best damn port scanner ever
<miausX> K-otiK, are you running nmap with sudo? are you behind a firewall?
<K-otiK> im in the terminal as root, and i am not running a firewall right now
<miausX> hum
<|QuaD-> K-otiK: try the x windows nmap
<|QuaD-> i think nmap-fe
<|QuaD-> its sometimes easier
<|QuaD-> stops you from making config mistakes
<thoreauputic> K-otiK: umm.. you are IRC ing as root without a firewall? Are you nuts?
<K-otiK> i've used it, its ok, i'd rather do it through the term
<K-otiK> no
<K-otiK> im not root
<miausX> K-otiK, try sudo nmap 127.0.0.1
<miausX> ah! hehehehe ;D
<thoreauputic> K-otiK: OK - had me worried for a moment there :)
<miausX> thoreauputic, lol
<K-otiK> in the terminal i su - root
<miausX> uh?
<miausX> why su - root?
<K-otiK> so i was root and i just ran nmap -sP 192.168.1.* and it gave me that line
<miausX> sudo -s ;)
<K-otiK> sendto in send_tcp_raw: sendto(3, packet, 40, 0, 192.168.1.0, 16) => Operation not permitted
<K-otiK> thats never happened, uninstalled it and installed it again still the same thing
<miausX> hum... nmap works fine in my system
<neighborlee> help lol...I installed another distro for testing/review on my other partition but now I can't seem to get lilo to 'find' my ubuntu system ( I edited lilo.conf and ran lilo but its erroring out: Fatal: First sector of /dev/hdb2 doesn't have a valid boot signature)...how do I fix this anyone ? ;-=)thx......
<K-otiK> sudo nmap give me the same as before
<miausX> Host localhost (127.0.0.1) appears to be up.
<miausX> Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.311 seconds
<miausX> are you in hoary K-otiK?
<K-otiK> in what?
<miausX> Ubuntu warty == stable, Ubuntu Hoary == unstable
<miausX> (more or less) ;)
<thoreauputic> K-otiK: what does  `ls -l /usr/bin/nmap` say?
<K-otiK> root@ubuntu:~ # ls -l /usr/bin/nmap
<K-otiK> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       371912 Aug 13 04:38 /usr/bin/nmap
<K-otiK> root@ubuntu:~ #
<miausX> thoreauputic, he is in warty (I think) and me too... I installed nmap right now and works fine, I think he is doing somethin wrong
<K-otiK> im not sure what im looking for there but does that look ok?
<thoreauputic> hmm... the perms look OK
<thoreauputic> that's 755 which should be right
<miausX> K-otiK, are you behind a router?
<K-otiK> have you ever seen this happen to anybody else?
<miausX> ... forget my last question, a router can't be the problem, sorry
<K-otiK> when i had fc2 mynmap worked great
<miausX> K-otiK, yep, when I was behind a firewall
<miausX> or... when I tunned /proc to disable ICMP (you know, ping, etc)
<|QuaD-> K-otiK: you can portscan me if you want :)
<K-otiK> i dotn think it willwork
<miausX> her it is --> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_*
<miausX> here*
<|QuaD-> K-otiK: ok :)
<miausX> oh, work time... 3:28 am here :)
<K-otiK> haha
<miausX> ;D
<miausX> brb guys :)
<K-otiK> apt-get doesnt' have nmap fe?
<K-otiK> weird
<thoreauputic> K-otiK: sure it does - your repos must be wrong
<K-otiK> i just ran update
<thoreauputic> K-otiK: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<erich> Why is libgtk2.0-dev in ubuntu that big (installed size 25 MB bigger than in debian) - does it include libgtk2.0-doc?
<K-otiK> universe i tryed to change it but i must have done somethgin wrong cus it doesn't work
<K-otiK> nto sure what to add to the file withough screwing up
<punkrockguy318> how can I set up the postfix mail account in evelolution?
<thoreauputic> K-otiK:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<erich> punkrockguy318: use localhost for delivery.
<punkrockguy318> what about my account name and stuff?
<erich> punkrockguy318: i hope you are aware that postfix is a MTA ("mail transfer agent") only. no pop or imap
<punkrockguy318> yeah
<punkrockguy318> but i can use evolution right?
<erich> punkrockguy318: you don't need auth for localhost usually.
<erich> i use evolution with postfix.
<erich> for sending that is
<K-otiK> thoreaputic aren't i already access the universE? dont' i wan to access the multi-verS?
<punkrockguy318> erich, what do I do for sending? there's only smtp and sendmail
<erich> punkrockguy318: both should work
<erich> sendmail uses a wrapper named sendmail. this is installed by default by postfix and probably the fastest.
<thoreauputic> K-otiK:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/view?searchterm=multiverse
<erich> but you can smtp to "localhost" as well
<K-otiK> thanks
<thoreauputic> K-otiK: the ubuntu search function is quite useful - try it ;)
<punkrockguy318> erich, under my LocalMail folder, it just said Loading...
<erich> you need to configure mail recieving separately
<erich> postfix is sending only.
<punkrockguy318> oh
<punkrockguy318> erich, it puts my mail into my Inbox, but it keeps coming up with a folder called "Local Mail" and its stuck on "Loading..."
<erich> check the account settings for that.
<punkrockguy318> alright
<punkrockguy318> so it's just <username>@localhost right?
<erich> what do you exactly want to do?
<punkrockguy318> send a mail to someone else on the local machine
<punkrockguy318> so their address would be <username>@localhost correct?
<erich> yes.
<erich> and it should come in via the "standard unix mail spool"
<punkrockguy318> okay
<Hikaru79> Hey, is jdong around? Under a different name perhaps? =/
<erich> the local folders usually are located in your evolution directory. no idea whats wrong with them
<punkrockguy318> erich, hmm... not everyone on my system has a postfix account... how can I hook them up with one?
<punkrockguy318> erich, okay
<K-otiK> can you play half-life mod's on ubuntu?
<punkrockguy318> K-otiK, yup, with cedega
<K-otiK> hell yea, if only i could play cs or dod, im on stalite internet
<K-otiK> hoooorrible lag
<erich> punkrockguy318: there are no postfix accounts
<punkrockguy318> oh
<erich> there is no such thing. postfix doesn't have a user management
<punkrockguy318> erich, oh, there's just one mail spool?
<erich> by default it will use the standard unix users.
<punkrockguy318> oh
<erich> you can set up several things, for example ldap directories or mysql databases.
<punkrockguy318> because when I send a mail to becky@localhost I get an error:  Mailbox not available
<erich> punkrockguy318: did you add a user becky yet?
<punkrockguy318> yup
<erich> no idea then.
<erich> better try becky@yourhostname
<erich> or your fqdn
<erich> or just "becky", the mail server should complete that.
<erich> well, i'm off
<tolstoy> folks, i deleted my xorg.conf thinking dpkg-reconfigure would recreate it.  is there a way to get it back?
<punkrockguy318> hmm
<tolstoy> even aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg didn't do the trick.
<bitserf> tolstoy: tried running 'dexconf' ?
<tolstoy> bitserf: nope.  never heard of that.
<bitserf> tolstoy: it should use the values from the questions you were asked about X on install, and generate a config file
<tolstoy> bitserf: looks like it did the trick.
<K-otiK> punkrockguy318 i could play any half-life mod?@!#$@#$
<tolstoy> bitserf: thing things I do to get the cool drop shadows, including _finally_ moving up from a venerable matrox. ;)
<_ubuntuniac> K-otiK, NOT EASILY !
<scoon> look all
<scoon> i don't want to be master of the obvious
<bitserf> tolstoy: nvidia? i shall be returning to the nvidia camp myself, shortly...too slow on ati :)
<scoon> but..........
<scoon> jesus christ xp is such garbage
<scoon> oh yeah
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, and ur point ?
<scoon> and i just got american IV, johnny cash rules
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, no point.  like i said, just being master of the fucking obvious
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, no need to swear
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, eh ? ?
<Hikaru79> What do you guys reccomend -- Evolution or Thunderbird? Which do you prefer?
<wasabi> evolution.
<scoon> Hikaru79, try them both out. I have used them both but always end up with evo
<_ubuntuniac> thunderbird ...
<scoon> Hikaru79, but i don't really know why.  they are both pretty damn close.
<Hikaru79> I've been using Thunderbird up till now
<Hikaru79> But I just tried evo for the heck of it
<thoreauputic> sylpheed  heheh
<scoon> Hikaru79, not thunderbird, maddog.  it is the other great drink :)
<Hikaru79> And I'm a bit impressed, I must say
<scoon> Hikaru79, the biggest diff between the 2 is that evo has PIM where t-bird does not.
<Hikaru79> "pim">
<Hikaru79> *?
<scoon> Hikaru79, i think tbird is the "light weight" alternative.
<Hikaru79> I see.
<scoon> Hikaru79, Personal Info Manager
<scoon> Hikaru79, think "palm"
<scoon> Hikaru79, not the rosy one either.  but the palm device
<thoreauputic> there are, however, much *lighter*  GUI mail clients like balsa and sylpheed
<scoon> thoreauputic, that is absolutely correct.  but with how trendy mozilla stuff is now, those are easily forgotten.
<thoreauputic> scoon: indeed. Sylpheed is a very nicely designed client - but it still uses gtk 1.2 so it isn't as pretty
<scoon> thoreauputic, true, true.
<scoon> anyone use beep media player over xmms ?
<Hikaru79> When I try to remove evolution-data-server from my computer through synaptic, it threatens to destroy some pretty important-looking stuff, like gnome-menu, gnome-applets, etc. Is it not safe to remove evolution-data-server?
<scoon> Hikaru79, well it comes with the evolution client.  so you are pretty much stuck with it.  as stated before, if you don't have PIM to deal w/ try out tbird.
<scoon> Hikaru79, even if you do have PIM stuff you could try jpalm
<thoreauputic> evo is pretty tightly integrated with gnome
<Hikaru79> =/ Shucks. OK
<Hikaru79> I can remove evolution itself just fine. But not 'evolution-data-server'
<Hikaru79> Meh
<scoon> Hikaru79, it only gets fired up when you start up the evo client.
<Hikaru79> Oh, OK :)
<Hikaru79> And it's probably not very space-intensive
<Hikaru79> I'll deal.
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: it deals with address book and calendar functions
<K-otiK> is there a way i can adjust my monitors resolution through the terminal?
<K-otiK> my laptop has unbuntu and it goes black when it gets to the user logon screen
<K-otiK> ubunulinux.org didn't yield much
<tux_> K-otiK, yea... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ... something like that
<discord> gtk+-2.0 comes with ubuntu right?
<discord> its part of gnome and the gimp isnt it?
<discord> im having trouble compiling gtkpod anyone want to help?
<tolstoy> discord, have you installed the -dev packages?
<neighborlee> during playing back of mplayer im getting: alsa-control : mixer attach /dev/mixer error: no such fileor directory ??
<neighborlee> and when I click on stop..mplayer flat exist..it must need reinstalled LOL
<neighborlee> exits
<thoreauputic> discord: you almost certainly need the -dev package for gtk 2
<thoreauputic> discord: though why you are compiling is another issue
<discord> im compiling because their is no up to date gtkpod package
<discord> whats wrong with compiling
<discord> ?
<neighborlee> I can't win tonight LOL.now i'm getting unresolveable depends with synaptic trying to reinstall mplayer ;(
<thoreauputic> discord: nothing really - as long as it lands somewhere safe like /usr/local :)
<thoreauputic> discord: so it doesn't confuse the packaging system
<tolstoy> is there a way, in gnome 2.8 (or 2.8, hoary), to set icons for certain mime types?
<neighborlee> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<neighborlee>   mplayer-586: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed < what is best way to resolve this guys ?
<neighborlee> id rather not -f it but..
<_ubuntuniac> anyone know how to disable oss sound completely ?
<smoki> i just downloaded and installed ubuntu but i can't start x... i made a post about it in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=35646&posted=1#post35646   it seems like other people have the same problem, any ideas??
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, you can, but other apps that use it will now work.
<_ubuntuniac> i don't care
<_ubuntuniac> i can get the ones i need to work with alsa scoon
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, do you know how ?
<_ubuntuniac> (to disable oss)
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, just rmmod all of the oss modules.
<_ubuntuniac> i've done that now
<_ubuntuniac> but i want that on reboot as well
<Quest-Master> Who has gotten MIDI to work?
<_ubuntuniac> don't want to do rmmod manualy
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, then rebuild your kernel sans the oss modules
<_ubuntuniac> tried doing that
<_ubuntuniac> but my / is on a s/w raid0
<scoon> and
<_ubuntuniac> can't seem to get the kernel to NOT panic
<scoon> what does that matter to kernel rebuild ?
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, i get kernel panics on my rebuilds
<_ubuntuniac> even using the same config file as the releases
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, well then you are not doing something correctly
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, get the source
<diego> hey, i just did an upgrade on hoary and now i can't start xorg...there's a post in the forums...but uhh...is anyone working on this?
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, save the .config file somewhere else
<_ubuntuniac> diego, hoary is DEVEL
<scoon> clean the source tree with make mrproper
<tvon> Anyone else have busted X with the last batch of Hoary updates (few mins ago)?
<diego> _ubuntuniac, hehe, yeah..
<scoon> copy that .config into the source
<diego> tvon, yep, complaining about it as we speak :)
<smoki> i just downloaded and installed ubuntu but i can't start x... i made a post about it in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=35646&posted=1#post35646   it seems like other people have the same problem, any ideas??
<scoon> make the config with whatever you use and then disable the oss stuff
<smoki> oops
<tvon> diego: ah, cool
<Quest-Master> And who can fix my eternal-lasting gEdit problems? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7910 ;)
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, I KNOW HOW TO RECOMPILE A KERNEL
<diego> how do i search for a package? (no gui available)
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, i've been using linux for 7 years
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, well sorry, but most people seem to forget that important step
<tvon> diego: apt-cache search
<bam> apt-cache search <string>
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, nice.  I have only been using since 1998.
<diego> tvon/bam: thanks
<bitserf> diego, tvon, *: its devel, so be patient :) i think the devs might still be on the plane back, or just getting off, so, uhm, yeah. it might be a little while :)
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, i am not as "SMART" as you >:)
<neighborlee> how do I fix apt-get not working due to : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<neighborlee>   mplayer-586: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.1) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed.
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, do you know how i can to warty if i've done some upgrades to hoary ?
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, contrary to poplular belief xchat does not give me "years of use" stats on everyone in this god damn room
<_ubuntuniac> downgrade*
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, if it were me i would restore the repos and try to re-install those changes that I made
<_ubuntuniac> with aptitude reinstall ?
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, i haven't messed w/ hoary.  after 18 painfull months of emerge addiction, I have gotten back into stable linux and writing code.
<diego> bitserf, well, i have no problems now...gpm support with elinks rockx0rs!!
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, there are posts in the forums by peeps that have tried it.
<_ubuntuniac> gentoo ?
<_ubuntuniac> i think i might actually install gentoo scoon !
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, good luck.  I ran it for 18months.
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, what you think ?
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, it was nice.  emerge is cool.  but not so stable.
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, that is why i am here.  If you really want to learn anything then i'd do something like lfs
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, the thing with gentoo is it's as stable as you make it !
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, bull shit.
<neighborlee> no way is gentoo stable
<_ubuntuniac> gentoo release are quite stable
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, it is constantly changing.  I spent more time emerging than doing anything else.
<_ubuntuniac> but NO one is running release !
<neighborlee> I know i've tried and seen TONS of portage problems on the forums < fact <<
<scoon> but then I was addicted to portage.
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, what makes you think you want to run that ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu seems to  have become the refuge for recovering gentoo users ;)
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, what do you seem to be missing w/ ubuntu
<_ubuntuniac> gnome 2.9 !
<_ubuntuniac> :P
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, yawn
<diego> is there a way to change my tty "resolution" without rebooting?
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, you know you love it
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, ever hear of jhbuild, or garnome
<_ubuntuniac> when i start using linux eyecandy was something you had to ignore
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, nope (looking them up)
<thoreauputic> diego: setterm probably - haven't tried it but it does most tty stuff
<diego> thoreauputic, k, i'll look around and let you know
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, well there is your CVS gnome that you MUST have.
<calc> hoary has gnome 2.9
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, install them locally and use ~/.xsession to get them to work.
<_ubuntuniac> calc, hoary is in a state !
<scoon> easy as anything
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, that's not a proper install in my opinion
<thoreauputic> diego: also does useful stuff like turning off kernel messages and setting blank time
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, proper install ?
<scoon> wtf
<_ubuntuniac> i want gnome to be part of my distro scoon
<scoon> first thing gnome 2.9 is dev code
<_ubuntuniac> yes
<scoon> why install it globally and fuck up your box.
<scoon> i have xfce installed that way
<scoon> so it doesn't screw anything else up.
<diego> thoreauputic, i don't see anything about changing res in man page
<scoon> but hey
<scoon> i haven't been doing this as long as you have.
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, you've got a point
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, you wanna have fun
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, how would you go about installing stuff "locally?" with --prefix=/home/xx/usr/gnome2 ?
<scoon> why not remaster a live cd and put in it what you want
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, yes
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, check out configure --help
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, it really really works
<thoreauputic> diego:  more likely it can change number of lines and that kind of thing - as I say, I haven't read thre man - I just use it to set the blank time mostly
<K-otiK> when is easter?
<_ubuntuniac> scizzo, i know "configure --help"
<thoreauputic> *the
<nictuku> --prefix=/usr/local/ is better, isn't it?
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, ^^
<_ubuntuniac> nictuku, shhh ...
<nictuku> hehe
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, what is better ?
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, i know "configure --help"
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, why install dev code globally
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, you think i'm an idiot
<scoon> for example
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, no, if i did i would say so.
<_ubuntuniac> _ubuntuniac scoon, you've got a point <<
<scoon> have i said that yet
<_ubuntuniac> so i AGREE with you NOW !?!
<_ubuntuniac> so stop argueing with me ?
<discord> anyone know why im not alowed to change ownership of the ipod directory i made in /mnt
<scoon> huh ?
<nictuku> discord, are you root?
<_ubuntuniac> still thinking about gentoo though
<discord> yeah
<discord> oh
<discord> its cause its mounted
<discord> sorry
<nictuku> what is this ipod directory?
<nictuku> ah ok
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, gonna go check out gentoo's status on ATI drivers
<scoon> ati :(
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, hell yeah !
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, eek.
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, bought my ati 9800XT and now it's a FigeGL X2 !
<_ubuntuniac> that's value for money
<_ubuntuniac> slow in releasing drivers but they will sooner or later
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, and a barely supported card w/ linux
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, don't hold your breath.
<punkrockguy318> eh i've had bad luck w/ ati
<_ubuntuniac> scoon, they're just waiting for intel to release their 32/64bi chip
<scoon> but enough of this, it is my own politics.
<diego> _ubuntuniac, installing gentoo is a good learning experience but running it (with updates) is ri-gosh-darn-diculous...i recently switched from gentoo to ubuntu because of it
<scoon> whatevs
<_ubuntuniac> ati fireglx works fine in linus
<_ubuntuniac> linux*
<_ubuntuniac> with binary drivers
<scoon> diego, ubuntu is by far the most stable distro i have run to date.
<scoon> and for me gentoo didn't really teach me much.
<diego> scoon: i had no stability issues on gentoo
<scoon> emerge'ing != compiling from scratch
<scoon> i did
<scoon> all the time.
<diego> scoon, well gentoo was my first distro so i learned quite a bit
* diego hugs the gentoo handbook
<scoon> but i was ~x86
<scoon> i burnt mine
<_ubuntuniac> gentoo is 100% more hands on than ubuntu
<diego> i was selectively ~x86 but mostly x86
<_ubuntuniac> what are yo talking about scoon !
<scoon> _ubuntuniac, i am typing w/ diego
<scoon> oh wait
<scoon> i burnt mine fingers on an antenna that had a super duper rock of crack in it
<scoon> damn addictions
<scoon> first emerge
<scoon> then rocks
<scoon> god life sux
<diego> noobasaurus rex?
* _ubuntuniac hope scoon_die=TRUE !
<diego> haha what an asshat
<scoon> me ?
<scoon> wtf did i do
<diego> no _ubuuntuniac
<nictuku> lol
<scoon> oh
<scoon> sorry peoples
<scoon> i have been up drinking some bourbon for a bit
<scoon> just bored
<scoon> all right
* diego misses gnome
<scoon> i am not really sorry
<TongMaster> Anyone here tried to install Ubuntu on a system with a PERC 4e/DC raid controller?
<discord> promise raid controllers were not fun for me
<discord> TongMaster: is it software or hardware raid
<s0cks> scoon : Asshat to the max. Jack and coke smooths that over no end.
<scoon> s0cks, i just drink knob creek w/ 3 ice cubes
<scoon> s0cks, but yes, jack and coke is quite tasty
<s0cks> Rum and coke blends together better for some reason, but I am out of rum.
<scoon> s0cks, doh
<TongMaster> discord, hardware
<scoon> that is never good
<s0cks> scoon : President : Appearantly, my cabinet is empty (george bush problem) and needs restaffing. (translation, liquor cabinet)(My problem, restock tommorow)
<discord> true hardware raid is supposed to appear as one disk to the computer are you sure that it is not software raid?
<scoon> s0cks, it is always very important to have a plan B installed
<scoon> s0cks, either buy way to much liquor or keep a spare flask
<discord> scoon,  you have plan b installed?
<s0cks> lol.
<discord> or is it plan9
<s0cks> Im on my last fifth of jack
<discord> are you using a dell TongMaster
<discord> maybe here
<discord> http://linux.dell.com/storage.shtml
<scoon> s0cks, you know a stripper turned me onto jack and cokes years ago
<scoon> s0cks, as time wore on i got more and more pissed off and kept using less and less coke
<scoon> s0cks, so now i am just at 3 ice cubes and whiskey
<regeya> I always pop in at the most interesting times
<regeya> oh as in coca cola...right?
<s0cks> lol
<scoon> yes
<s0cks> Jack and coke has always been my favorite
<s0cks> But rum and coke is my other hard liquor drink.
<scoon> s0cks, try drinking w/ strippers.
<s0cks> lol
<s0cks> I don't want the clap
<scoon> s0cks, they loose their appeal as well
<regeya> I'm going to talk to Mr. Beam in a moment
<scoon> i just said drink w/ thim
<s0cks> lol
<scoon> nada else
<s0cks> I don't trust my self wasted
<scoon> but lucky for me double bagging always helped
<gpled> i have added apm to /etc/modules in hope that it will power off my computer at shutdown.
<regeya> bravo.
<gpled> i their a fast and easy way to tell linux to reload all the modules listed in /etc/modules?
<gpled> is
<diego> gpled: just modprobe apm...
<diego> maybe rmmod acpi stuff
<bitserf> gpled: grep -v ^# /etc/modules | xargs modprobe
<bitserf> :P
<regeya> heh
<TongMaster> thanks, discord.
<bitserf> gpled: though i can do a clean shutdown just by hitting the power button and walking away...acpi i think
<discord> anyone help me with my fstab ?
<gpled> bitserf: that a cool grep. going to have to start using that xargs :)
<gpled> FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): Operation not permitted
<bitserf> gpled: add a sudo just before xargs, you have to be root
<gpled> hmm, that strange. that a piping problem?  i did #sudo grep -v ^# /etc/modules | xargs modprobe
<bitserf> gpled: you're doing the grep as root, not the xargs...thats how pipelines work...the second bit in the pipeline as forked as yourself
<discord> http://www.pastebin.com/131151 there is my fstab file and what i was told to do underneath it
<bitserf> discord: the correct way to fix that is to use HAL's preferences.fdi
<discord> woot
<errr> how do I get syntax highlighting in vim? (Ive never had to do anything speical before to get it)
<discord> i got it
<discord> thanks
<crimsun> errr: :syn on
<errr> ah ok
<errr> ty
<crimsun> errr: you may also use ~/.vimrc with this line: syntax enable
<discord> now to find some mp3's
<discord> :] 
<bitserf> discord: http://rafb.net/paste/results/RG9wHi57.txt <-- put this in /etc/hal/preferences.fdi, and you'll magically get your iPod labeled as "iPod" as well :)
<EFS> you may also want to add 'set bg=light' as the default ubuntu terminal has a white bg and vim setting defaults to dark.
<bitserf> woops, /etc/hal/fdi/preferences.fdi, that is
<tvon> is there a repository of old ubuntu packages anywheres?
<tvon> I think debian has something along those line
<tvon> s
<EFS> 'set bg=light' makes the highlights a bit more readable.
<crimsun> tvon: as in archive.ubuntu.com?
<discord> why do i want to do that?
<discord> bitserf, do you have an ipod
<errr> crimsun: thanks that was driving me crazy :)
<tvon> crimsun: Isn't that the normal repository?
<discord> bitserf, are you using gtkpod?
<bitserf> discord: yes, i do
<calc> vim defaults to light
<bitserf> discord: yep.
<discord> do you get the message about the sorting bug when you start gtkpod?
<calc> but thanks for mentioning that i haven't looked into how to make it brighter
<calc> so now setting it to bg=dark makes it brighter :)
<crimsun> silly kde defector =P
<bitserf> discord: yep, something about not being able to use extended information?
<calc> crimsun: :P
<discord> bitserf, i got that and something else also
<discord> bitserf: Cannot unsort track view because of a bug in the GTK lib you are using (2.4.10 < 2.5.4). Once you sort the track view, you cannot go back to the unsorted state.
<EFS> oops, you are right, mine is dark due to an old vimrc file ... sorry for the confusion.
<bitserf> discord: ahh, i didn't get that because i'm running hoary, which has GTK 2.5.6
<crimsun> 2.6.0, actually.
<bitserf> crimsun: right, that slipped through unnoticed
<discord> does it matter much about that does it change the order of mp3's or anything?
<crimsun> thank $deity for apt-listchanges :)
<tvon> diego: did you come up with any solutions to the X issue?
<neighborlee> how do I enable GUI mode in mplayer ? ;-)
<crimsun> neighborlee: use gmplayer
<tvon> poking around for the previous packages...sadly I just cleaned them up
<neighborlee> crimsun, its not in universe or multiverse
<crimsun> erm, it's included as part of mplayer
<neighborlee> its not loading mplayer gui though
<calc> crimsun: ssh its supposed to be a secret ;)
<crimsun> calc: oops ;)
<crimsun> neighborlee: are you following gmplayer's syntax?
<crimsun> neighborlee: you have to specify a skin
<neighborlee> this is retarded
<crimsun> for instance, I have this alias: mp='gmplayer -skin proton '
<neighborlee> well i'm running it from my multimedia menu but illl try that
<neighborlee> why did they remove mplayer-586 ?
<crimsun> they...didn't?
<neighborlee> mine was working but I opted to remove it because it kept flashing this dialogue showing error regarding alsa-control..went to reinstall it and bam I got tons of dependnecy errors..then I saw on forum that its now in multiverse
<crimsun> available from both ubuntu hoary's 'multiverse' and from debian-marillat
<neighborlee> yes but I kept getting dependency errors both in terminao and synaptic
<crimsun> what sort of dependency errors? use #flood or pastebin as necessary
<neighborlee> so I had to choose to install mplayer-custom as mentined on ubuntu forums..I 'm just wondering why mplayer-586 was causing errors
<neighborlee> ok flood it is
<|Arioch|> Could someone answer a quick question for me.  I need to exit out of X so that I can install Nvidia drivers.  Ctrl Alt Backspace just takes me to the login screen.  How can I exit to just a console?
<trans_err> i have a 40gb maxtor that won't work anymore... it simply produces a high pitch whine and doesn't do anything else.... does anyone have any suggestions-- I really need some recent (and not backed up) info off of this thing
<tvon> |Arioch|: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<|Arioch|> Thank you so much.
<tvon> |Arioch|: from a console
<tvon> np
<calc> trans_err: if nothing can access it, you can pay large sums to data recovery companies to do it
<scoon> trans_err, it sounds really afu.
<crimsun> neighborlee: looks like your apt sources are fubar
<trans_err> afu?
<scoon> trans_err, why not give knoppix a try and fsck it
<gpled> be right back.  going to test my new apm :)
<scoon> trans_err, All Fucked Up
<neighborlee> crimsun, Ihaven't changed anything and I did apt-get update  and got no errors
<trans_err> dammit- this can't happen
<trans_err> dammit- i need a real pc to check this thing out
<calc> trans_err: at least you'll have backups the next time this happens
<trans_err> calc: that's what i said years ago when this happened
<calc> hahaha
<neighborlee> crimsun, im' using marilat so I dont see how..
<calc> hit your end against a wall a few more times ;)
<crimsun> neighborlee: are you pinning or anything?
<trans_err> i want to go shoot a maxtor exec
<neighborlee> crimsun, nope
<calc> er s/end/head/
* calc isn't sure how he typoed that
<calc> all rotating objects eventually stop
<neighborlee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&page=3&pp=10 < user 'lean' at this url also had similar errors it seems...
<calc> thats why i try to avoid buying hardware that uses fans ;)
<dee> help
<dee> i need to be able to install stuff
<dee> but cant
<dee> rthere is no gcc or cc
<scoon> trans_err, fire up knoppix or some other live cd and use fsck on the drive
<tolstoy> hm. the composite extension in X.  just a tad flakey?  or is it the nvidia drives + 2.6.9?
<bitserf> arghhhh. dpkg-buildpackage complains that you need to run it with fakeroot after completing the build. sucky if you're building X :)
<dee> ?
<calc> bitserf: running fakeroot debian/rules binary will probably pickup the build
<calc> i think there may be a way with dpkg-buildpackage as well, but i'm eating so someone else can look it up ;)
<bitserf> calc: too late, i accidentally ran a fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage after it, and first thing it does is whack the build tree :)
<calc> yep
<dee> pleas ehelp!!!!
<calc> dee: apt-get install gcc
<calc> but on my system it was automatically installed not sure why it wasn't on yours
<mattw> it was not on mine either, but easy enough to install maybe it is different on different arches
<dee> like
<dee> i think it was b cuz i diddnt wanna have to w8 an hour for the live software updates
<calc> maybe it got installed when i ran dselect since it installs standard
<mattw> I selected to install the packages online during the second step and still didn't have gcc though
<mattw> others having troubles with xorg 6.8.1-1ubuntu7 ?
<crimsun> mattw: core modules don't load due to dlopen/elf loader changes.
<crimsun> will be resolved in a bit
<mattw> thanks, figured it had been answered plenty of times but I missed it
<dee> wow
<dee> apt-get install gcc
<dee> calc,  look in ur PM
<|Arioch|> Ok, I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers... I'm a bit of a noob.  It's trying to find the kernel sources, which I've installed via synaptic, but I don't know how to point the installer to the sources.  Any ideas?
<crimsun> |Arioch|: enable 'restricted' repo, then apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<crimsun> (presuming you're using a Ubuntu-provided kernel)
<|Arioch|> LOL... did you catch that part about me being a noob?  ;)
<|Arioch|> How do I enable restricted repo?
<|Arioch|> In Synaptic's repo?
<crimsun> yep
<|Arioch|> I don't see a "restricted" in the list.
<crimsun> in Settings>Repositories?
<crimsun> (I don't have Synaptic open atm)
<|Arioch|> That is where I'm at.  I have two that are not selected.
<Gwildor> |Arioch|, enable them all, except for the top one, disable that
<|Arioch|> ok
<Gwildor> :)
<|Arioch|> Ok, now for the second part... what do I apt-get?
<Gwildor> for?
<Gwildor> |Arioch|: enable 'restricted' repo, then apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<|Arioch|> I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers.
<Gwildor> |Arioch|: enable 'restricted' repo, then apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Gwildor> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cef> lo MacPlusG3
<MacPlusG3> cef: good afternoon
<|Arioch|> It came back saying that "linux-restricted-modules..." is already the newest version.
* cef tries to get his desktop working again
<Gwildor> crimsun, i guess pick up where you left off with |Arioch|, cuz i use ATI
<crimsun> |Arioch|: so it's already installed.
<|Arioch|> Yes
<crimsun> |Arioch|: why are you attempting to compile the Nvidia drivers?
<|Arioch|> I wanted to install Nvida drivers but the installer needs to compile them for the Ubuntu kernel I guess.
<crimsun> |Arioch|: linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` contains the Nvidia driver.
<|Arioch|> I have a 17inch widescreen laptop with a resolution of 1440x900.  I have the modeline but I just wanted to install the drivers first.
<|Arioch|> It does...
<crimsun> yep, it does.
<|Arioch|> How do I install them then?  I downloaded the driver from Nvidia's site.
<crimsun> |Arioch|: you don't need to install or compile anything. It has already been done for you.
<dee> ok i did synaptic and it says,,, could not lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open 11
<|Arioch|> ...ok.  Let me add the modeline and reboot then.
<crimsun> dee: do you have an instance of dpkg or apt-get already running?
<cef> crimsun: he needs the other half of the nvidia driver (nvidia-glx) if he wants to use it
<crimsun> |Arioch|: no need to reboot
<crimsun> cef: correct
<|Arioch|> I'm still here.
<dee> crimsun, how do i chack
<crimsun> dee: pgrep dpkg
<crimsun> |Arioch|: as cef mentioned, make sure you have nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx installed as well
<dee> it just went down a line
<cef> there is a howto on the wiki about this, isn't there?
<|Arioch|> crimsun, ok
<cef> damn the ubuntu mirrors are slow for me.. *sigh*
<|QuaD-> cef: where you located
<|QuaD-> does anyone use the zeroconf (apple rendezvous) protocol?
<cef> |QuaD-: melbourne, australia
<dee> crimsun it just went down a line
<|QuaD-> cef: can't help you there :)
<crimsun> dee: so you don't have dpkg running
<cef> |QuaD-: and I'm on Optus (cable ISP).. they're supposed to be looking at an ubuntu mirror at some stage.. *ho hum*
<crimsun> did you run `sudo synaptic'?
<|QuaD-> cef: :)
<dee> anyone know any good books to get me started learning the basics???
<crimsun> dee: ...of?
<|QuaD-> dee: i like o'reilly running linux
<|QuaD-> i used that to learn
<cef> |QuaD-: annoying that I am getting 25kB/sec when the service is capable of 600kB/sec
<dee> ok i did sudo synaptic and i got me.... "could not get locl ver/lib......./dpkg/locl open (11 resource temp unaviable)
<dee> yea
<dee> but thats a HUGE book
<|QuaD-> cef: i would be upset
<|QuaD-> dee: its worth every penny
<kleedrac> What do I need to apt-get for configure: error: *** SDL_image lib not found! Get SDL_image
<bitserf> cef: school holidays innit? all the kiddies on BT :|
<crimsun> kleedrac: if you have the 'universe' repo, libsdl-image1.2-dev
<cef> bitserf: possibly.. *sigh* weekend as well so yeah.. even worse than normal
<dee> alll
<dee> crimsun, forgot about me :(
<crimsun> dee: try rebooting then running the command.
<dee> ok mate
<dee> brb
<dee> hurray
<tvon|x31> anyone know some packages with perdy fonts?
<crimsun> there is quite a selection of ttf fonts
<tvon|x31> I used to have a ton of perdy ones, all the ones I'm installing seem to not be them...
<crimsun> apt-cache search ttf-
<jeffbax> hello, I'm wondering if anyon would like to help me get my ATi drivers working :)
<kleedrac> Is there any way to get older versions of "Battle of Wesnoth" from the repositories?
* tvon|x31 would also like to know how to get older versions of packages
<tvon|x31> Debian has some wicked historical repository with everything from the beginning of time (or thereabouts)
<crimsun> [snapshot.debian.net] 
<tvon|x31> ah, yes
<jeffbax> can anyone help explain this to me
<jeffbax> jeff@jeffbax:~ $ glxgears
<jeffbax> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jeffbax> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<jeffbax> jeff@jeffbax:~ $
<crimsun> you're not loading the dri extension according to glxgears
<jeffbax> is there somewhere that will explain how to fix that
<crimsun> are you loading dri in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<speel> what would cause X to restart while playing a game
<xhaker> hi i really need some help installing Warty. seen many people with the same problem
<jeffbax> crimsun, I'm following - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati%20driver
<xhaker> the partitions dont show up at the partition screen
<jeffbax> I'm very new to Ubuntu and Linux
<jeffbax> so I'm not exactly sure what you mean :)
<jeffbax> I updated my kernel, then apt'd fglx-driver
<jeffbax> and then i reconfigured my xserver to use fglrx instead of ati
<cef> jeffbax: have you restarted X since then?
<jeffbax> I reboot
<cef> ahh ok
<jeffbax> er
<jeffbax> wait
<jeffbax> I didn't reboot since reconfguring my xserver
<cef> aha!
<jeffbax> only when I updated my kernel and installed the driver
<jeffbax> how do I restart the x server?
<cef> it's half-configured then
<speel> you dont have to reboot lol just hit alt ctrl backspace
<jeffbax> what does alt ctrl backspace do
<jeffbax> before i press it
<jeffbax> and potentially lose this chat window :)
<cef> like speel said: but you'll lose the current session.
<jeffbax> how do i restart
<jeffbax> x
<jeffbax> and gnome
<cef> ctrl-alt-backspace kills the current Xserver and auto-restarts it
<jeffbax> ah
<jeffbax> alright
<speel> it restarts x and if the login screen dosent come up it should ask you for a login and once you put in ur login info type startx well thats only if the login screen dosent come up
<cef> it'll log you out though
<jeffbax> be back in a jiffy.. hopefully :)
<jeffbax> ok, i'm back
<speel> wb
<xhaker> any help on that partioning problem?
<jeffbax> and glxgears goes pretty quickly
<jeffbax> but it doesn't report the framerate
<jeffbax> like it did when my friend helped me set up ati drivers under debian
<speel> do you really need it?
<jeffbax> well, i'd just like to see that its really high
<jeffbax> kid of reassuring :)
<bitserf> starting up an opengl game will be all the benchmarking you really need :)
<jeffbax> hah, well installing a game is a whole nother ballgame
<speel> lol
<jeffbax> so far, my linux experiences have been pretty ... difficult :) Fedora Core 1 was slow and not very fun, Core 2 ate my boot record and I couldn't get into Windows, Debian was ok, but I was having a lot of issues because it was only a slim install.  Now I'm tryin Ubuntu :)
<speel> nice :) i used to be in that situation
<jeffbax> i have a question
<speel> fedora needs to just go home with that crap
<jeffbax> is there a way for me to share my GAIM and Mozilla settings / bookmarks / logs / accounts between linux and windows
<jeffbax> so I don't have to have two separate instances and redo my whole contact list again
<xhaker> maybe maiking a vfat partition?
<speel> hmm not to sure i mean it may be possible if you grab the seetings you want from your windows partion but im not to sure
<jeffbax> another thing, if I have my ATi drivers installed correctly, should I be seeing window drag?
<diego> xhaker, i don't think vfat supports permissions, which makes shit complain
<speel> window drag?
<jeffbax> you know
<jeffbax> say you drag a window
<jeffbax> and you see the window repeat a little
<jeffbax> on the edge
<jeffbax> until it is settled in a position
<xhaker> like if it is a SFX
<xhaker> lol
<speel> ah yea hmm mine does it a little but not alot but i dont think that has a effect on your ati
<speel> i think its just gnome
<jeffbax> maybe
<jeffbax> under debian
<jeffbax> i had XFCE
<xhaker> im still thinking if ubuntu is worth the hassle
<jeffbax> didn't notice it much
<jeffbax> so far I like ubuntu compared to Fedora :)
<jeffbax> its just set up nicely by default
<speel> ubuntu is a BREEEZE compared to fedora
<jeffbax> though there are some things i'd like to change
<Se7h> liboglft0 <- cant find this dam thing
<jeffbax> is there a way to make windows lock on each other like in XFCE ?
<xhaker> i use fedora on my server and i'm quite happy with it.. tho i've only seen the bash shell
<xhaker> lol
<calc> jeffbax: edge snapping?
<tvon|x31> jeffbax: in mity?
<jeffbax> yes!
<tvon|x31> er, mcity
<jeffbax> edge snapping calc :)
<calc> jeffbax: hold shift
<tvon|x31> hold down shift when moving
<speel> lol i think any distro is good with just the shell
<jeffbax> wow!
<jeffbax> hah
<jeffbax> awesome
<jeffbax> thanks a lot :)
<xhaker> so anyone here knows what i'm talking about? warty boot cd not detecting partitions?
<|QuaD|> any python experts here?
<spikeb> not i
<calc> xhaker: does it see your drive at all?
<xhaker> calc thats the problem.. it sees it all
<xhaker> and wants it all
<xhaker> lol
<diego> |QuaD|, #python
<calc> heh
<|QuaD|> diego: :)
<xhaker> calc cant afford to lose my stuff
<xhaker> lol
<speel> hey has anyone got .wmv files to work?
<xhaker> speel shouldnt mplayer read them?
<speel> possibly but i rather use totem
<xhaker> hmm.. i saw libavcodec with wmv support
<spikeb> ok
<spikeb> speel: you need totem-xine and the win32codecs
<xhaker> hehe
<xhaker> that
<xhaker> :P
<siimo> any help for installing nvidia
<speel> ah what kinda help
<speel> o and thanks spikeb
<trans_err> read the binary howto on ubuntu's wiki
<spikeb> you're welcome
<speel> siimo: http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#installnvidiadriver
<jeffbax> siimo, go here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ati%20driver
<siimo> thanks
<bitserf> people who have problems with the latest Xorg, but want to use the rest of -6.8.1-1ubuntu7: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=35684&posted=1#post35684
<jeffbax> if installing packages is really easy, how do you uninstall them?
<jeffbax> i want to remove open office
<jeffbax> and get abiword
<spikeb> same way you install them
<spikeb> either synaptic or apt-get, using remove instead of install
<jeffbax> when i do
<jeffbax> apt-get remove openoffice.org
<jeffbax> it lists "ubuntu-desktop" in one of the files removed
<diego> bitserf, cool. i plan on falling asleep before the compile is done though so i'll hold out i guess
<spikeb> jeffbax: thats ok
<speel> o and jeff if you plan on to compile your own stuff do apt-get install essential*
<jeffbax> is essential make and gcc?
<speel> yea it includes all that good stuff
<jeffbax> getting it now
<spikeb> i thought it was build-essential
<speel> hmm ah well i always use essential*
<Bandit> dumb question
<Bandit> how do i get an acceptab;e c compiler
<Bandit> acceptable
<spikeb> apt-get install gcc
<Bandit> thanks
<jeffbax> how do i get firefox 1.0 on this
<jeffbax> instead of .93
<spikeb> jeffbax: either use the package from unstable, or get the installer from mozilla.org
<spikeb> i wouldn't.
<speel> i think ud have to install it your self unless some one knows a repo that has it or get the unstable reop but i dont suggest that
<ajmitch_> the repository is in the wiki
<Bandit> grr now how about glib
<Bandit> sorry i am such a dumb ass
<speel> bandit do apt-get install essential*
<ajmitch_> just take a look for firefox on there & you should come across it
<Bandit> ok thankyou
<speel> np
<Bandit> still doesnt work
<Bandit> glib not installed
<jeffbax> woa guys
<spikeb> you nee glib-devel if you're trying to compile something
<jeffbax> i just went to play tuxracer
<jeffbax> and there are huge graphical problems
<speel> essential* should include everything
<jeffbax> it runs fast, but the whole screen is clipping :(
<Se7h> liboglft0
<jeffbax> like mad!
<Se7h> does anyone knows where i can get it ?
<trans_err> jeffbax: i'm having the same problem
<alka_trash> hell
<alka_trash> hello
<jeffbax> trans_err: any ideas?
<trans_err> jeffbax: none, just wanted to join the club
<alka_trash> nice, I made it to the ubuntu channel
<alka_trash> I upgrade my hoary today and now I can't get into xorg, some bitmap error
<spikeb> ahh the bennies of running unstable
<alka_trash> I hope that it's just some bad updates and a new update will fix it
<alka_trash> anyone else update today?
<alka_trash> I have to admit, the text mode irc client is pretty cool
<tvon|x31> xorg is trashed with todays update...you need to install xserver-xfree86 for the time being
<Se7h> i nedd liboglft0
<Se7h> :|
<alka_trash> okay, I'm glad that it's not just me
<bitserf> tvon: not necessarily. the previous xorg packages are still on archive.ubuntulinux.org
<cef> *sigh* why is it that I always choose the wrong day to update from warty to hoary.. *sigh*
<alka_trash> I can tough it out, I bet it will only be a couple of days
<alka_trash> until working updates
<jeffbax> well its time for sleep
<jeffbax> thanks for all the help :)
<alka_trash> the joys of command line
<alka_trash> links2, irssi, nano
* cef blames daniels 
<diego> alka_trash, elinks, naim, and vim :D
<alka_trash> I like vim too, naim?
<alka_trash> is naim, what I think it is? a messenger client?
<cef> yup
<cef> ncurses based
<alka_trash> I'm back baby!
<alka_trash> thanks
<diego> naim has support for aim and irc, i'm using both right now hehe
<alka_trash> anything for yahoo
<spikeb> centericq
<cef> diego: does naim support everything gaim does?
<spikeb> centericq supports msn, icq, yahoo (i think), aim...
<diego> cef: no, just aim and irc
<alka_trash> really
<alka_trash> naim is pretty nice
<alka_trash> I'm going to give centerirq a shot :)
<cef> diego: bugger.. now if it really supported everything gaim did (including it's config), it'd be damn useful
<alka_trash> hot dog! centericq is the sh!t!
<spikeb> yes sir.
<spikeb> :)
<diego> cef, heh, true true...
<alka_trash> I need more
<spikeb> more what?
<alka_trash> cool command line tools
<spikeb> heh gonna become a CLI junkie?
<alka_trash> I'm feeling just a little krazed
<alka_trash> CLI, Yes, that's it
<spikeb> A NCurses-based, menudriven front-end for cdrecord, Blade Encode, CDRDAO, CDparanoia, and MADplay.
<spikeb> SimpleCDR
<diego> spikeb, omg i need that now
<diego> spikeb, does it support dvd's?
<spikeb> dont know
<spikeb> doesnt look like it, maybe a newish version does
<g> can someone tell me right fast how to boot into single user mode please?
<alka_trash> single user mode
<alka_trash> isn't that init 1
<diego> g, select it from grub menu...
<alka_trash> oh how to boot, sorry
<alka_trash> is there any advantages to using single user mode
<g> well i just need to run fsck
<g> and i can't do it while in this current mode
<spikeb> g: press esc to get the grub menu then there should be a single user mode entry
<diego> alka_trash, it's good for recovery if you can get to it
<alka_trash> kewl
<g> ok will check
<g> thanks
<g> i seen recovery mode thats not the same right?
<|QuaD|> anyone here familiar with PHP XML-RPC functions?
<discord> will someone tell me what is wrong with this line
<diego> g, i think it is
<g> ok will try
<g> thanks again
<diego> |QuaD|, #php...lol
<spikeb> discord: if i can, i will
<|QuaD|> diego: no one was :(
<|QuaD|> familiar
<|QuaD|> :)
<diego> |QuaD|, the php manual is very good
<discord> /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc ntfs rw,user 0 1
<discord> from my /etc/fstab
<discord> when i mount it
<|QuaD|> diego: yeah... not on this subject, kinda lacking
<diego> |Quad|, what are you working on, out of curiosity?
<spikeb> discord: the rw bit
<discord> only root can look at it
<|QuaD|> trying to get contacts off a server, eventually port it to java and make a sync app
<spikeb> oh
<discord> so if i do ro then it will let the user look at it?
<spikeb> no
<|QuaD|> first want to learn how this hwhole system works
<spikeb> but rw isnt good heh
<discord> yeah
<discord> well
<spikeb> hmm, i dont know what's wrong with it
<chibifs> >.>
<chibifs> <.<
<discord> anybody
<thoreauputic> discord: try adding uid=1000,gid=1000
<diego> |QuaD|, maybe LDAP would be appropriate?
* chibifs EATS the new xorg packages. >.<
<thoreauputic> if those are your user's IDs of course
<alka_trash> chibifs: welcome to the club
<spikeb> so THAT's who broke xorg
<spikeb> quit eating those packages!
* spikeb smacks chibifs 
* diego joins spikeb in smacking chibifs
<|QuaD|> diego: the server i am trying to sync with only has xml-rpc
<chibifs> Let's all now shun ourselves for being update-o-haulics :P
<diego> |QuaD|, ah...well then proceed
<alka_trash> it's too late chibifs has already swallowed them
<spikeb> heh
* diego sinks into the shadows
<spikeb> chibifs: a bad habit ot have when running unstable :P
<chibifs> Yes indeed.
<chibifs> x_x
<diego> from now on, i check the forums before updating critical packages!
<alka_trash> damn, apt-get need a little roll back feature
<|QuaD|> diego: i can't find a good channel that focuses on this stuff then
<discord> hmm i dont know if those are my gids
<spikeb> im considering running debian unstable on a box here shortly
<spikeb> heh
<thoreauputic> discord: type id to see
<thoreauputic> discord: that will give you a list
<diego> |QuaD|, naim doesn't have /list support...sorry..maybe #web can help/point you somewhere more specific?
<discord> they are but it didnt work
<crimsun> spikeb: ubuntu hoary and debian sid are remarkably close (except for glib/gtk/pango/atk & gnome -related packages)
<chibifs> Luckily with Linux you don't actually /need/ X :D
<thoreauputic> discord: you want the first one (your users default group)
<bitserf> http://www.yonkis.com/w.php?id=15122004113048.jpg
<spikeb> crimsun: aye
<discord> ?
<|QuaD|> diego: i will look there, thanks for your help :)
<cef> crimsun: and Xorg
<crimsun> cef: true
<diego> |QuaD|, meh, i haven't done anything but waste both our times...roflcopter
<discord> thoreauputic just user id not the group one
<thoreauputic> discord: there's a how to on ubuntulinux.org about it - use search
<discord> hmm
<thoreauputic> discord: both
<discord> okay thanks
<spikeb> xorg will make it's way back into sid from hoary though, i'd hope
<crimsun> it will. waiting for sarge to release first.
* chibifs starts up links over in tty6, centericq in 5, orpheus in 4, nethack in 3, and mc in 2 :D
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> N+30 days for that :)
<chibifs> Just enough terminals to live. :P
<diego> chibifs: elinks man...that thing has more features than IE (TABBED BROWSING!!!!)
<crimsun> chibifs: screen(1)
<cef> spikeb: well depends.. if sarge gets released before hoary..
<spikeb> i doubt that'll happen
<chibifs> diego- elinks doesn't have graphics mode :/
<spikeb> they're STILL waiting on the security infastructure
* thoreauputic starts a book on whether sarge will release before Longhorn ;)
<cef> spikeb: yeah I know..
<spikeb> heh thoreauputic
<spikeb> sarge will come out before
* spikeb places five USD on it
<diego> chibifs: links does? shiiit....all the text-based browsers have their benefits
<cef> spikeb: which means xorg most likely won't come from hoary, but perky
<chibifs> Yeah. links has SVGA graphics mode, but no CSS
<spikeb> elinks has css?
<alka_trash> I'm back, with this CLI I wanted to line up all my tty terminals :)
<chibifs> elinks has awesome css :D
<spikeb> damn
<alka_trash> relly, I'll have to give it a shot
<crimsun> meh, screw ttys and just screen everything.
<diego> chibifs: how do you get graphics in links? i don't have 'em
<spikeb> links -g
<chibifs> links -g
<discord> thanks thoreauputic, i was reading about it elsewhere it doesn't like me using user it wants to be very specific with those ids
<cef> damnit upgrading from warty to hoary is taking ages to download for me.. going to take somewhere between 3 and 6 hrs
<thoreauputic> discord: BTW you don't want rw for ntfs
<chibifs> I've never used screen before. Any special setup it needs to go through? o.O
<crimsun> cef: you aren't seriously upgrading to hoary right this instant, are you?
<discord> hmm i thought 2.6.8.1 finally supported rw
<alka_trash> wow, elinks is pretty nice
<diego> spikeb/chibifs: don't have that ? on hoary
<crimsun> chibifs: screen <some app>
<spikeb> hmm
<discord> thoreauputic, does ntfs rw still not work
<diego> cef/crimsun: haha
<chibifs> discord, You can enable it, but it's risky.
<thoreauputic> discord: not AFAIK, unless you use "captive" which is still experimental I think
<cef> crimsun: well it's downloading.. I need a hoary devel box
<alka_trash> okay, going to try screen
<crimsun> anything X Windows-related is hosed atm. Today is not a good day to be dist-upgrading from Warty to Hoary.
<diego> oh hmm...would i need framebuffer support?
<chibifs> As in, you can do it, but windows probably won't like it anymore.
<chibifs> diego - SVGAlib, doesn't necissarily need framebuffer.
<diego> chibifs: thanks
<chibifs> /etc/vga/libvga.config If you want to set it up for hard-accel. :P
<underdog> hi everyone. i am having a problem with ubuntu + xorg. it can't load modules "bitmap" and "pcidata". has anyone had these problems?
<underdog> oh, i'm with nvidia :)
<chibifs> Yep. Wait for the new packages to come out. :D
<cef> crimsun: I need gcc and libs, not x.. I can live with it.. I've lived with sid for 5 years
<spikeb> thats insane
<underdog> chibifs there's got to be a way to solve this...
<ajmitch_> insane?
<underdog> what do I do until then? use xfree?
<cef> crimsun: and my lappy is still running sid atm, and that's working, so hey.. I'll live
<chibifs> underdog - Backing up to the last package versions is a pain.
<bitserf> underdog: get the previous xorg packages from archive.ubuntulinux.org
<bitserf> underdog: or do what i do, and rebuild Xorg without the patch that causes the problem
<underdog> bitserf can't I add an APT source to do that?
<cef> crimsun: hopefully it's not as bad as the last time i upgraded to hoary though.. when it had a screwed up kernel and grub refused to boot anything at all
<underdog> bitserf i'm not THAT crazy ;)
<g> geeze what gives i can't for the life of me run fsck i booted in recovery mode typed fsck -C -r /dev/hda1 and it constantly says mounted with write permissions is there no way to check this thing or what?
<underdog> well
<underdog> I just have to sort out the nvidia kernel/X module version difference now
<thoreauputic> g: you might need to boot from a cd in rescue mode and fsck it unmounted
<g> ok so put the ubuntu cd in correct? and then how do i get to the shell if there is a wiki i will read just frustrated :(
* chibifs kicks ubuntu for not having setconsolefont
<neighborlee> does ubuntu support suspend to disk ?
<neighborlee> friend is asking ( he's thinking of swithing and im recommendng of course ubuntu <G>)
<alka_trash> neighborlee: works with my laptop
<spikeb> it does on laptops it works on
<spikeb> heh
<neighborlee> ic
<alka_trash> how do you start new window new screen
<discord> can you select multiple folders in the gnome select file dialog?
<spikeb> believe so
<discord> ctrl does not work do you know how I would do that?
<mitochondyu> hi all
<discord> hello
<mitochondyu> i need help
<neighborlee> discord, I presume you tried shift
<mitochondyu> newb questions
<alka_trash> that came out wrong, I'm using screen and I'm not able to create a new window
<neighborlee> hi
<discord> i didnt but it does not work either
<discord> mitochondyu, shoot
<mitochondyu> i have a drive that contain, files and folder with different permmission, how can i set all files+folder+subfolder to same permission?
<g> so how do you get to a terminal shell via the cd please?
<discord> going to use chown / chmod
<mitochondyu> ok thanks..
<mitochondyu> didnt knwo abotu chown command
<diego> chibifs: after apt-getting svgalib-bin, what else do i have to do? links2 doesn't seem to notice it
<discord> sorry im so vague maybe someone knows better than me i dont know if you can use -r for recursive
<mitochondyu> so -r means all the subfolders etc right?
<mitochondyu> my english is poor sorry
<discord> yeah
<mitochondyu> thanks
<discord> like
<discord> rm -rf
<discord> rm -rf /home/discord/666 would delete the 666 folder and anything underneath it
<discord> the f is force
<thoreauputic> chown takes -R I believe (upper case for recursive)
<discord> you can always check the man pages
<thoreauputic> according to man that's correct
<discord> man chown
<discord> or sometimes their is a quick help
<discord> chown --help
<mitochondyu> oh crap..i think i lost everything..wait.
<mitochondyu> i will kill self.
<alka_trash> discord: teach a man how to fish...
<mitochondyu> ah thanks it works...is   sudo chmod 777 -R backups
<discord> cool
<diego> mitochondyu, better back up your backups...
<mitochondyu> yeah
<mitochondyu> mostly porn so.
<alka_trash> he he
<mitochondyu> hahahah
<mitochondyu> so must back up
<alka_trash> better back up your backups
<discord> mitochondyu, got anything good?
<diego> alka_trash, o.O
<mitochondyu> yesh.
<mitochondyu> i got dsl..upload bery slow
<discord> hook it up ;] 
<thoreauputic> mitochondyu: you realise you just made all your p0rn executable? ;)
<diego> w00000000000000t
<alka_trash> ( weep weep ) I'm stuck in cli
<mitochondyu> executable is good
<diego> alka_trash: yeah no joke, i'm being so inefficient i'm going to sleep
<diego> gn all
<alka_trash> maybe there's something to read
<alka_trash> diego: good night
<spikeb> how's usplash coming along?
<mitochondyu> thanks guys nite
<underdog> bitserf, I got it to run
<mike_douglas> anyone else having xserver problems? I can't load the core module after the latest update
<underdog> with the previous xorg package
<underdog> mike_douglas, just solved that one myself
<underdog> :)
<mike_douglas> lol, what luck
<underdog> just remove xserver-common and xserver-xorg
<underdog> wait
<underdog> xserver-common_6.8.1-1ubuntu6_i386.deb and xserver-xorg_6.8.1-1ubuntu6_i386.deb are the ones to install
<chibifs> rm -R /
<chibifs> I mean
<chibifs> uhhh. o.o;
<g> dang i have this cd in so i hit execute shell but when i try to type fsck i get no command found
<chibifs> Please, no one run that command. :P
<nictuku> wasn't it -r, not -R ? :)
<g> can someone help me please
<underdog> rm -rf /
<chibifs> f?
<mike_douglas> chibifs: i was once joking around with a macosx buddy and told him to run that. I thought everyone knew that joke, I was wrong :(
<underdog> that should do the trick, nictuku ;)
<underdog> chibifs, force ;)
<chibifs> I forgot that this was Ubuntu. :P
<underdog> mike_douglas, do you need help?
<thoreauputic> g: try /sbin/fsck
<chibifs> Some people might actually do that if I say it here. :o
<mike_douglas> not anymore, thanks for the package names
<underdog> if you don't have them on your archive
<underdog> I can send them to you via dcc
<underdog> or e-mail even
<mike_douglas> a downgrade one release feature in apt is definetly on my Christmas wishlist ;)
<g> its not in /sbin
<g> i take it the utility is not on the cd :(
<thoreauputic> g: that's amazing
<underdog> e2fsck
<underdog> try that, g
<g> evidently i'm not doing something right
<g> i put the cd in
<g> i then hit enter to boot
<g> and hit hit escape
<g> and hit execute shell
<g> and i'm at #
<g> and i try those commands and nada
<underdog> g, try "cd /; find | grep fsck"
<thoreauputic> g: are you sure this isn't the grub shell you are in ?
<g> to be honest i don't know what the hell i'm in :)
<g> i'm just trying to fix this drive :)
<g> i'm in ash
<g> built i shell
<thoreauputic> OK
<g> from the cd
<g> sorry just this is pissing me off :(
<underdog> well mike_douglas, good luck then. merry xmas without your downgrade ;)
<underdog> bye guys
<underdog> bitserf, thanks for the help
<mike_douglas> horray (or hoary) the packages are still there!
<thoreauputic> g: do you have a live cd like knoppix hanging around? Might be easier
<mike_douglas> bye underdog
<g> no i don't
<g> all ihave is ubuttnu
<thoreauputic> g: if you let the installer disc boot fully, you should be able to get a tty by doing al-f2 or alt-f3 I believe
<bitserf> underdog: np
<g> ok well here is the thing
<g> isn't hte drive mounted at that point?
<thoreauputic> you can umount it
<g> thats the problem i can't check the disk cause its write mounted
<underdog> g, when the install script starts
<g> even a root?
<underdog> it's not mounted yet
<cef> not hard to mount it
<thoreauputic> root: you should *not* IRC as root !
<root> sorri
<cef> but go thru the install process TILL you get to the partitioner.
<root> my Hoary just break
<g> your missing what i'm saying
<root> I now just have to use BitchX
<root> I dont know how to change nick with BitchX
<g> my root is on the drive i want to check
<root> can someone show me?
<cef> otherwise the devices (eg: ide bus) don't get detected
<g> so i don't see how i can issue commands without a mounted drive
<mojo_0> aah...
<thoreauputic> root: add a user  - adduser name
<mojo_0> how to private chat with a nick? (what command?)
<mojo_0> how to private chat with a person? (using bitchX)
<thoreauputic> mojo_0: changing nick doesn't mean you aren't root
<underdog> mojo_0, /query <<nickname>>
<g> so this thing is going thru the process of asking for my host name and all that
<underdog> mojo_0, to leave query just /query
<g> i dn't wanna reinstall ubuntu
<mojo_0> thx
<mojo_0> thx
<g> all i wanna do is fix this drive :)
<g> grrr
<thoreauputic> mojo_0: you are still root
<cef> g: just get up to where it asks you to partition the drive.
<g> ok
<g> then do a alt f2?
<g> as i do when i'm normally running?
<cef> g: don't actually partition it. at that point, go to the second console, press enter and then mount the partition somewhere (eg: /target
<cef> yup!
<g> k
<g> but if i mount it then i can't check it can i i'm confused
<g> i don't see how you can fsck something that isn't mounted
<g> and i know you said mount it and thats fine
<cef> g: only reason you need to get to the partitioner is that it only detects the drives just before it
<g> but do i mount it with r only or whats the deal
<g> k
<cef> mount it read only, or just run the fsck
<g> k
<cef> from that point on, you've got access to the drive.
<g> ok gotcha
<g> so the only reason fsck is crappin at me is cause its rw?
<g> but one question
<g> if it doesn't have write permissions how is it gonna fix it
<poptones> sorry to interrupt, would someone mind giving a bit of bash help?
<ajmitch_> g: it has write permissions to the underlying device
<g> oh ok
<thoreauputic> poptones: possibly - but might be better to /join #bash
<ajmitch_> which is why it doesn't need to mount it
<poptones> coolio i'll give it a shot
<g> ok i got to the partioner i hit alt f2
<g> i'm at shell i typed mount /dev/hda1 /drive -o r
<g> and it can't find hda1
<Se7h> question
<Se7h> does anyones use Skype ?
<g> brb
<Se7h> no one ?
<zenkov> Hi
<g> any other ideas
<g> one would tink there would be an easier way to repair his drive than having to do all this crap :)
<Erix> hi
<cef> g: ahh yeah.. devfs device names.. arghh.. try /dev/ide0/lun0/part1 (or something like that)
<g> k
<anir> hey guys
<anir> how are u all
<g> ok to mount the drive read only its -ro right?
<g> ok i got it nevermind
<anir> wht software should i use to play cds?
<g> can you do me a favor and type locate reisfsck please and tell me the path thanks
<g> err its in sbin i see it
<g> :)
<g> finally :)
<anir> all busy??
<g> cef and thor thanks it seems to be working onw
<g> err now
* RuffianSoldier is tired
<g> i ran reiserfcsk with the -fix-fixable command so i hope it works
<walski> just a question on custom kernel compiling
<walski> is there anyway i can get the config that is used to make ubuntu kernel images? so i can make my own and patch some unsupprted hardware i need
<txtda> i installed to much crap, how can i get back to original packages without deseleting one by one?
<underdog> txtda, re-install?
<txtda> rather not, is there a list i can import to apt?
<Se7h> skype, does anyone has this ?
<miggumike> hey. what is a good e-mail client other than evolution?
<spikeb> for gnome? there isn't one, in my opinion.
<txtda> mozilla and thunderbird
<miggumike> for kde
<melazyboy> walski: Yes there are two ways.
<spikeb> miggumike: kmail
<txtda> pine :)
<melazyboy> walski: You can either get ubuntu's kernel-tree*, or you can copy your old .config file
<melazyboy> walski: To copy the config just go to /boot, find the config file you want and copy it to your /usr/source/linux directry (which you should have made a sym link to)
<haza96> has anyone installed the latest nvidia drivers (6629) from the nvidia web site?
<miggumike> is thunderbird ok to use?
<txtda> nope, but what nvidia comes with hoary
<txtda> ?
<spikeb> thunderbird is nice
<haza96> how do I set the runlevel so that X isn't running?
<walski> melazyboy, thanks mate
<melazyboy> walski: no problem you might have to rename the config file to .config in your /usr/source/linux directory and then issue the command 'make oldconfig'
<miggumike> can i change my computer's name?
<bruceh> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and everything went well until I rebooted after the install and grub exited with Error 18. Anybody know what could have happened?
<melazyboy> walski: Aucutually scratch that, make oldconfig, should read the config right out of the /boot dir, if you issue the command 'make oldconfig' it should copy the current kernel config file located in /boot/ to /usr/source/linux/.config, and then your read to configure and compile
<walski> k awesome
<melazyboy> miggumike: /etc/hostname
<walski> melazyboy, works well thanks again
<melazyboy> miggumike: All of your essential linux configuration files that can be changed,
<melazyboy> miggumike: err sry, should be found in /etc, likewise for along time, most of the changes in those files can be viewed in /proc, which is little the gauges of linux
<Se7h> skype, does anyone has this ?
<melazyboy> like the*
<Se7h> i cant get it to work
<melazyboy> whats skype?
<Se7h> they say something about esddsp skype
<spikeb> it's a voip application
<Se7h> to redirect the sound to it cause it's "stupid"
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> but esddsp ...not a command
<miggumike> thanks melazyboy
<Se7h> artsdsp for kde
<Se7h> and esddsp for gnoem
<melazyboy> Se7h: are you using alsa or oss?
<Se7h> alsa
<miggumike> melazyboy: what do i edit to setup my email for my computer
<Se7h> miggumike o.0
<melazyboy> miggumike: that depends on what exactly your trying to set up
<melazyboy> miggumike: a server or a client
<miggumike> client i believe
<melazyboy> miggumike: then it would depend on the client
<Se7h> miggumike Evolution ?
<miggumike> nm that
<walski> spikeb, use alien to convert the rpm to the deb and install that
<walski> i have it working in ubuntu perfectly
<melazyboy> Se7h: just out of curiosity try this, 'dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1024 count=5 | aplay'
<walski> sorry that was to Se7h
<spikeb> hehe
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> its not the installation
<Se7h> melazyboy wtf is that ?
<Se7h> i mean
<Se7h> i cant understand it 100%
<Se7h> woo
<Se7h> Playing raw data 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<Se7h> 5+0 records in
<Se7h> 5+0 records out
<Se7h> 5120 bytes transferred in 0.079806 seconds (64156 bytes/sec)
<miggumike> how can i make it so 'su' works?
<Se7h> miggumike sudo su
<miggumike> :/
<miggumike> it didn't ask me for my password when i did that
<melazyboy> dsp is something about sound, when i get errors of that sort i test the installation, alsa doesn't use oss's psudo file handles for the dsp, it uses its own unique method that i don't fully understand, im using a 100% alsa install, without oss and i have had some errors of that like with other apps
<Se7h> melazyboy erros of that like ?
<melazyboy> Se7h: Yes with applications bitching when they try to access a sudo file handle, like for instance /dev/dsp
<Se7h> Are you using a desktop environment such as KDE or Gnome? Those both have "sound daemons" that take over control of the soundcard once it starts, and unless an application knows how to communicate with those sound systems they will not be able to use the sound device. Unfortunately, Skype will try to access /dev/dsp directly, instead of querying any running sound daemons.
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> i chowned the /dev/dsp with my user
<miggumike> is there a way i can make my computer able to log into root?
<melazyboy> Se7h: I don't think thats true, i use gnome and xmms, VLC, and xine all access ALSA directly, they all have an option to play through artsd, but they in addition have an ALSA option, as in a menu where you can select one but not both, and i play to what i believe is alsa directly with artsd running
<Se7h> melazyboy well...its there call not mine
<melazyboy> miggumike: sudo passwd root
<Se7h> i got all apps playiong sound 100%
<Se7h> skype its the only stupid one
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> "Problem with sound device"
<melazyboy> lol
<melazyboy> when you ran that command i gave you did you hear sound?
<miggumike> how can i add the volume adjustment icon near my clock in kde?
<melazyboy> that i don't know.. i hate kde. kde=bad
<Se7h> melazyboy yes i didd
<melazyboy> then alsa must work
<miggumike> melazyboy: when i do sudo passwd root it doesn't ask my for my old password.
<miggumike> will this work?
<bruceh> miggumike: right click on the panel, choose Add->Application Button->Multimedia->Sound->Kmix
<melazyboy> miggumike: did you have an old password, or was the account disabled without a password?
<miggumike> i thikn the account might be disable because i can't login it when i start kde
<melazyboy> after you run sudo passwd it is enabled.
<melazyboy> you have to run w/ -l to disable it now
<miggumike> :/
<melazyboy> are you needing help with this?
<bruceh> well, that's annoying - two installs, both seem fine, exept won't boot. grub exits with error 18, which i think means it couldn't find an operating system
<Se7h> miggumike why u want root ?
<miggumike> yes. may i message you?
<miggumike> i want to change my root password
<melazyboy> sudo passwd root [enter]  foo [enter]  logout [enter]  root [enter]  foo [enter]  =DD
<Se7h> for ur safety u shouldn't enable it
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> login hack or what ?
<Se7h> ;P
<melazyboy> no i just figured the confusion was with the enter key
<melazyboy> lol
<cenerentola> miggumike: sorry?
<melazyboy> auctually i happen to be very much for the arguement that the root account is bad for the ubuntu demograph, so im going to side with Se7h you probably shoulden't enable it
<cenerentola> miggumike: you don't need to use the root account..
<miggumike> i want to change my root password
<cenerentola> miggumike: actually you dont have a root password
<cenerentola> miggumike: what do you mean precisely?
<Se7h> "why u want root if u can sudo?
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> this would be geek in a t-shirt
<Se7h> lol
<miggumike> look mate when i do something like sudo apt-get mozilla i'll need to use a password
<miggumike> what password is that, my root's?
<melazyboy> 'sudo -s' == single console root access privledge login
<cef> sudo uses YOUR password
<cenerentola> no is your user's one.
<Se7h> yes = user pass
<melazyboy> miggumike: You can't ever, ever, read a password they are MD5 encrypted with shadow storage
<miggumike> ok?
<cenerentola> melazyboy: hes not talking about reading it..
<cenerentola> miggumike: i got what you mean
<cenerentola> so...
<cenerentola> go in your gnome menu
<miggumike> <- kde
<cenerentola> miggumike: go away ;0
<melazyboy> miggumike: when you passwd w/ sudo you just give the account a password and it overwrites the prior one, because you issued the command as a user with sufficient privledges
<cenerentola> so "sudo passwd yourusername"
<cef> kde needs a lot of work for integration with sudo
<cenerentola> cef: sudo was invented by suse's dudes
<melazyboy> cef: kde need lots of work period.
<cenerentola> cef: suse uses kde
<miggumike> my backspace button doesn't repeat now.
<miggumike> the wonderful world of linux
<melazyboy> miggumike: Remap backspace to caps lock, be a true geek
<cef> cenerentola: perhaps, but KDE as it stands in debian (and hence how it got into ubuntu) uses the real root password in lots of places
<miggumike> lol melazyboy, that doesn't sound like a bad idea
<cenerentola> cef: so its debian packaged kde..
<cenerentola> miggumike: so did you do that*?
<miggumike> cenerentola: did what?
<cenerentola> "sudo passwd yourusername"
<cenerentola> then it asks for
<miggumike> yeah
<miggumike> i did
<cenerentola> password: enter your actual password
<cenerentola> miggumike: and?
<miggumike> and i changed my accounts password
<cenerentola> so its over now, right?
<miggumike> i wanted to know how to change the roots password
<miggumike> root's*
<melazyboy> miggumike: now try su, or login root
<cenerentola> you dont have a root password my friend...
<miggumike> ok
<miggumike> so there is no root.
<cenerentola> miggumike: not a usable one
<karlos> hi all
<cenerentola> miggumike: actually if you look into your pass* and shadow files, there's an entry for user root... but it doesnt have a password so you cant use it..
<cenerentola> karlos: ciao
<miggumike> brb i'm going to switch to gnome
<karlos> $ sudo passwd root
<melazyboy> miggumike: In order to halt the windows-user-habbit of staying perma-logged in as root, ubuntu disabled it by default (passwd -l root) in order to activate that account you issue the command 'password root'
<cenerentola> karlos: stop writing bad words: "sudo passed root" ;)
<karlos> passwd
<karlos> it worked on my machine to make a root account
<cenerentola> karlos: its not, really, a good idea
<karlos> i know
<cenerentola> nice ;)
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<karlos> but i'm inherently stupid so there you go
<Se7h> btw
<Se7h> does anyone knows an app to comunicate with webcam
<Se7h> ...like msn or so
<stuNNed_> Se7h: gnomemeeting afaik
<miggumike> so gnome a lighter xwindow than kde?
<karlos> actually i'm getting used to this sudo business and ive now turned me root account off
<atropus> I can't mount my cdrom. special device /dev/hdc does not exist? plz help
<melazyboy> gnome meeting
<Se7h> stuNNed_ i've tried that
<Se7h> i mean
<Se7h> i think i did
<Se7h> using windows
<melazyboy> Se7h: gnome meeting
<Se7h> what would the other side have to use
<Se7h> ?
<bruceh> dammit, install failed. third try.
<stuNNed_> Se7h: whatever, but that is the most common
<Se7h> o.0
<melazyboy> Se7h: I think gnome meeting can communicate with netmeeting
<Se7h> melazyboy yes it can
<Se7h> but netmeeting tend to desapear
<Se7h> disapear
<melazyboy> Se7h: well i think because any app can communicate with netmeeting gnome meeting can communicate with any app..
<Se7h> callto:
<Se7h> and
<Se7h> h323
<Se7h> or something like that
<Se7h> but i've tried calling a netmeeting user
<Se7h> and...no good
<Se7h> is anyone using it btw ?
<melazyboy> Se7h: firewall maybe"
<melazyboy> ?
<Se7h> sould be
<Se7h> but i configured it
<Se7h> and still hte same
<karlos> any one know of a firewall app other than lokkit...i can't get that to work
<stuNNed_> karlos: firestarter or shorewall
<karlos> cheers
<stuNNed_> karlos: afaik firestarter has a bunch of redundant rules and shorewall is text based but has alot of features
<karlos> im the firestarter...teisted instigator
<karlos> twisted
<monoxide> hi everyone, im having trouble with my sound...
<Se7h> ...
<monoxide> xmms is playing but no sound
<bruceh> monoxide, you using kde?
<monoxide> gnome
<bruceh> hmm... perhaps the sound is muted in gnome?
<monoxide> i have checked the volume controls, everything is on full volume, and unmuted
<monoxide> and cd player seems to work, just not xmms
<hazza96> How do I make it so that the apps don;t stack on top of one another
<bruceh> monoxide, have you checked that xmms is using the correct output plugin?
<monoxide> well there it goes... very badly, but there it goes :)
<monoxide> far too loud for my speakers
<bruceh> was it the output plugin?
<monoxide> yea, and the config of said plugin...
<bruceh> cool
<monoxide> alsa, not oss, and i have 2 cards, and it was on the wrong card :)
<bruceh> fourth install, now grub exits with error 17. This is getting annoying.
<monoxide> ahhh... music to my ears :)
<monoxide> what is error 17?
<bruceh> I don't know
<bruceh> I suppose grub can't find the operating system.
<Se7h> what does itt sais ?
<monoxide> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2002-11/msg00029.html
<monoxide> have a look there, no idea if it will help but my little contribution
<monoxide> night all
<bruceh> "Error 17" -- that's all, very cryptic
<bruceh> I think I'll try using lilo instead.
<mdke> hi all, mega problems with hoary: i can't start gnome. I also can't do an upgrade because of a problem related to python-orbit. Can anyone help me?
<Aure> apt-get -f install
<mdke> Aure: I've tried that but it fails because of the python-orbit problem
<Aure> remove the python-orbit package
<mdke> should i force it?
<mdke> i can't remove it normally
<C001M4N> ation, Inc
<C001M4N> Ubuntu is a Linux distribution that starts with the breadth of Debian and adds regular releases (every six months), a clear focus on the user and usability (it should "Just Work", TM) and a commitment to security updates with 18 months of support for every release. Ubuntu ships with the latest Gnome release as well as a selection of server and desktop software that makes for a comfortable desktop experience off a single installation CD.
<C001M4N> What makes Ubuntu special? Why do people choose Ubuntu as their favourite Linux for work and play?
<C001M4N> Regular and Predictable ReleasesThe Ubuntu team releases a fresh Ubuntu every six months. It includes the latest kernel, X, Gnome and other key applications
<cef> C001M4N: having fun there? any reason for the paste?
<mdke> Aure: ?
<mdke> Aure: oh ok something positive is happening now: I have removed the python-orbit package
<C001M4N> cool i can geet ubuntu shipped to me for free
<C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> i can get a new shiny frisbee
<C001M4N> yay
<C001M4N> a coaster
<C001M4N> im gonna order cdz
<C001M4N> and use them for frizbee
<mdke> C001M4N: talking to yourself is bad mkay
<mdke> and cds make terrible frisbees
<C001M4N> im gonna order 1000 cds
<C001M4N> and throw them away
<cef> C001M4N: take your trolling somewhere else
<C001M4N> this distrobut0n
<C001M4N> is
<C001M4N> JUNK
<mdke> someone kick him
<JStrike> Dude, you are an ass
<bruceh> where's the op when you need one?
<housetier> don't feed the trolls
<mdke> Aure: once everything is nicely upgraded, can I reinstall python-orbit? or do i need to install a different package?
<housetier> once coolman orders those 1000 CDs we will have his adress...
<mdke> heh
<bruceh> can I be part of the lynch mob, please?
* mdke opens a new packet of chemical weapons
<mdke> anyone with an answer on that python-orbit question ^^?
<cef> why bother with a lynching. I'm sure he runs windows (pirated) and lots of warez .. sure certain people would be interested
<JStrike> mdke : I also have a problem with python-orbit
<C001M4N>  i just ordered 100 cdz
<mdke> JStrike: of what nature?
<Botox> hi, i ran into the same problem this person is having here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8384 any ideas how to solve it?
<mdke> C001M4N: using a proxy right?
<JStrike> It fails to install properly
<C001M4N> no
<C001M4N> whats a proxy
<mdke> C001M4N: it stops people from seeing your real address
<C001M4N> what if they see my real address?
<gustavor> I would like to learn how-to make deb packages for ubuntu... is there a good document to start with?
<mdke> JStrike: apt-get remove python-orbit has done the trick for me.
<mdke> C001M4N: then they know your IP address and your house address
<JStrike> mdke : But doesn't GVM depend on it?
<C001M4N> so.....................
<C001M4N> i don't think they will come after me
<mdke> JStrike: not sure. I am planning to reinstall it afterwards, its just a question of a version change I think
<mdke> someone make sure those cds arent sent: it would be a waste
<cef> C001M4N: hope you like waiting for your cd's.. the delivery delay is long
<mdke> hopefully indefinite
<mdke> oooh a new gnome menu
<mdke> funky
<C001M4N> no
<C001M4N> i
<C001M4N> only
<C001M4N> order
<C001M4N> 1
<C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> i can't wait to get my ubuntu
<mdke> ok i really like that new gnome menu. great idea to have the locations separate.
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> order
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> 1
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> i can't wait to get my ubuntu
<C001M4N> <mdke> ok i reall
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> order
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> 1
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> i can't wait to get my ubuntu
<C001M4N> <mdke> ok i reall
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> order
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> 1
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> i can't wait to get my ubuntu
<C001M4N> <mdke> ok i reall
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> order
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> 1
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> i can't wait to get my ubuntu
<C001M4N> <mdke> ok i reall
<hazza96> stop the spamming
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> order
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> 1
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> :)
<C001M4N> <C001M4N> i can't wait to get my ubuntu
<C001M4N> <mdke> ok i reall
<hazza96> that's it where is the ignore button
<mdke> omg
<mdke> operator please
<bitserf> hi, anyyone have any idea where the autoconf info files reside? there is no autoconf-doc package, unexpectedly
<hazza96> just use ignore
<hazza96> is he still doing it?
<mdke> nope
<mdke> hes left
<hazza96> oh good
<mdke> i'm off too
<mdke> Aure: thanks for your help
<mdke> have a good sunday all
<hazza96> cya
<bitserf> gah, i bring you this gem from autoconf's README.Debian: "No documentation, because the Debian project has decided that the GNU
<bitserf> FDL is not an acceptable license for documentation"....
<bitserf> that TOTALLY SUCKS
<DoktorTomoe> hi
<bitserf> an example of license nazism gone crazy :(
<DoktorTomoe> bitserf: What seems to be the problem? I just came and didn't get your prevorius lines.
<bitserf> doktor: debian (and thus by extension ubuntu) has no documentation for autoconf, because the GNU FDL is not "free enough". talk about being anal at the expense of your users..
<bitserf> there is autobook, but i'm looking for the info files because i need reference material
<DoktorTomoe> being "free enough" always has been a problem to debian ... did you try google?
<bitserf> well, yeah, sure, i solved the problem. i have a problem with that attitude though. so much. especially for something as widely used as autoconf...ffs
<DoktorTomoe> I totally agree with that ...
<DoktorTomoe> How "stuck" is ubuntu with debian's licence policy anyway? Would it be a problem just to change it for ubuntu distribution?
<bitserf> i'm going to file a bug report regardless, what a pain in the ass..
<bitserf> its worse than non-free driver stuff in my opinion
<DoktorTomoe> be sure to give me a link so that I'm able to participate.
* DoktorTomoe is back in 5 minutes
<bitserf> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4800
* DoktorTomoe re-greets the channel
<bitserf> i had slippery fingers though, so committed without initial comment :|
<DoktorTomoe> Hm, I really like to help with this Rosetta thing.
<DoktorTomoe> Whom can I contact?
<hazza96> what Rosetta thing?
<DoktorTomoe> hatta96: Seems to be some translaters project for ubuntu: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta
<Napsask> guys where can i find a daemons/services tutorial for ubuntu?
<DoktorTomoe> A notice on ubuntulinux.com celebrated it as "open" :?
<DoktorTomoe> creating a daemon or just invoking it?
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: managing all system daemons
<Napsask> apache etc
<hazza96> my sound has disappeared
<hazza96> xmms says that I don't have any devices
<DoktorTomoe> Napsask: Try searching on google, but use debian instead of ubuntu. That'll help
<hazza96> I can't play sound in other apps either
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: like @boot&runlevels etc
<fab> bonjour
<Ribs> HELLO!
<fab> how are u??
<hazza96> how do i let other users run the Synaptic package management
<fab> is there french people here?
<DoktorTomoe> hazza96: sudo synaptic? But I see no reason for doing it...
<DoktorTomoe> hazza96: There is a reason for locking it up to root :)
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: if i wanted to add apache on runlevel 5 on what would be the command?
<hazza96> ok I should point out the user trying to run sudo is a NIS auth user
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: can u tell me?
<DoktorTomoe> Napsask: man init
<DoktorTomoe> :)
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: plz just give me the command
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: i want just to see it...?
<DoktorTomoe> doing some research, just a moment (I am kind of a debian newbie)
<Napsask> k
<DoktorTomoe> Napsask: Tage a look at the /etc/init.d/rc script. Add the appropriate command to the runlevel you like...
<Napsask> DoktorTomoe: so i just make links of a script to the rcx.d right?
<DoktorTomoe> jup, that should to the trick
<Napsask> still doesnt work
<Napsask> :/
<DoktorTomoe> got some error messages?
<Napsask> np
<Napsask> i just remove some links of my default runlevel
<Napsask> by still the start
<Napsask> *but
<Adrenal> anyone know where i can download ub_human14.xpm.gz?
<Adrenal> the wiki page has no links
<Adrenal> anyone?
<crimsun> I don't see one
<Speirsje> toch wel...
<Speirsje> Hi, I have a big problem....
<Speirsje> I dont get into Windows anymore
<Speirsje> and I am in Ubuntu now...
<iz> Speirsje, join #ubuntu-nl for dutch
<Speirsje> thx
<Timerever> don't take me wrong but i dunno where else to ask this.... is it possible too use Freetype in Windoze instead of ClearType?
* Timerever ducks under a bunker
<crimsun> not that I'm aware.
<JStrike> And don't substitute a "z" in Windows
<Timerever> :-(
<Timerever> i have this question also... a bit wierd but....
<Timerever> when you install ubuntu it has XFree4.3
<Timerever> if you install X.org 6.8 you won't have nice (and slow) shadow on gnome,cause it wasn't compiled with support for it isn't?
<JStrike> yep
<JStrike> Metacity doesn't have the compositor enabled yet
<crimsun> you don't want the X.Org in Hoary anyhow
<Timerever> ?
<Timerever> is X.org broken in beta ubuntu (sorry forgot it's codename)
<crimsun> yes.
<JStrike> XOrg just really isn't much different to XFree unless you have a WM that does compositing etc
<crimsun> (codename Hoary)
<Timerever> compositing is nice :)
<murf> hello, my mouse dont work after i install ubuntu warty ... it is standart ps2 mouse, i have [Driver mouse, Device /dev/input/mice, Protocol auto]  in the XF86Config, anybody know what shall i do?
<HcE> which WM uses compositing?
<Timerever> and freetype too :(
<Timerever> XfWM
<JStrike> HcE : None of the major ones atm
<Timerever> it uses it
<HcE> so Gnome or Openbox dosn't?
<crimsun> xfwm uses its own composite methods
<Timerever> :)
<Timerever> doh
<JStrike> But metacity should have it soon. The code has been in for ages (in unstable form)
<murf> nobody have some suggestion?
<crimsun> murf: when you move the mouse, does `cat /dev/input/mice' report anything?
<douglas> use /dev/psaux
<Timerever> well going away now
<Timerever> bye
<murf> crimsun: nothing in cat /dev/input/mice when i move the mouse
<HcE> murf: you say it's a ps2 mouse, and you use /dev/input/mice ?
<crimsun> what about douglas's /dev/psaux?
<HcE> I thought that was for USB
<crimsun> HcE: it's device-neutral
<HcE> mhm, /dev/psaux would be my choice
<murf> there is no such device psaux, so i create psaux via MAKEDEV ....
<HcE> crw-------  1 root root 10, 1 2002-10-08 14:03 /dev/psaux
<douglas> yep
<douglas> /dev/psaux is working on my machine
<mjg59> psaux is just a repeater for input/mice in 2.6
<mjg59> You'll get exactly the same thing out of the two of them
<HcE> oh
* HcE makes notes
<magnon> murf: you're on ubuntu? makedev won't help you since there's udev
<murf> magnon: nop i install ubuntu and there is no udev
* douglas me too
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<murf> hmmm psaux doesnt work either :-(
<murf> mjg59: so why it doesn't work when i use psaux or mice ?
<adnans> anyone else experiencing broken xorg on hoary?
<rico_k> zdar. je tu niekto z ciech alebo slovenska ?
<alexissoft> coucou
<adnans> ah ok
<chibifs> Does anyone here use gmail? o_o;
<daniels> (yeah, X is broken in hoary, fix on the way)
<berceco> Does anyone know what will happen if i boot with the noacpi option ??
<Mabus> greetings! I'm running on the latest xorg packages from hoary, and I'm having a bit of trouble starting X. It claims the bitmap and pcidata modules don't exist. Any thoughts ?
<daniels> Mabus: fix is on the way
<scizzo> hi daniels
<daniels> yo
<Mabus> daniels: oh, great! A couple of hours, or ?
<daniels> Mabus: hopefully 2h
<Mabus> very good
<Shufla> hello :)
<scizzo> hi
<Shufla> I'd like to start polish documentation in ubuntu... am I allowed to setup wiki's PolishDocumentation page and add there pages with docs in polish?
<Tomcat_> Shufla: I'm pretty sure you can do that.
<Tomcat_> There's already GermanDocumentation, so I see no problems.
<Shufla> great :D
<Shufla> where are guidelines for fresh commiters to wiki?
<Shufla> (my inet connection is slow and browsing web is painful, sorry :( )
<Pozac> Is xorg broken everywhere or just here? :(
<Ribs> works here
<Shufla> work[ed]  here
<Ribs> did you just upgrade?
<Pozac> yeah
<Pozac> yesterday
<Ribs> hoary, right?
<Pozac> now I'm missing base modules like pcidata and bitmap
<Pozac> of course :)
<Ribs> right, thanks for telling me
* Ribs won't upgrade now \o/
* Pozac wishes he didn't :)
<Ribs> I think I might go back to Warty now
<Ribs> The backports project is looking good
<scizzo> it is suppose to be fixed later today
<Pozac> cool
<scizzo> in a few hours or so
<scizzo> and hoary == development so things will break
<Pozac> yeah, I know
<Pozac> thanks :)
<xevil> my experience with Debian unstable was similar to yours Pozac... something was always broken
<Ribs> That's why it's called unstable :)
<xevil> no doubt...
<Pozac> This is the first problem I've had with Hoary :)
<foxfuz> hi *
<Pozac> So I'm not complaining.
<Pozac> hi
* scizzo goes back to the happy days of having to wait days for fixes..*thinking*
<Pozac> + download over dialup
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<scizzo> Pozac: oo..that is a nice one
<scizzo> Pozac: sitting counting money while downloading
<xevil> Pozac I feel your pain... I'm in "the sticks" as well stuck with a dialup :(
* Pozac pats his DSL modem
<Pozac> :)
<Pozac> So who can suggest me an console activity for the next couple of hours sin ce I won't be X'ing? :)
<xevil> Pozac boggle?
<Pozac> boggle?
<xevil> Pozac word puzzles
<xevil> it's in the bsdgames package
<Pozac> ohthanks, vil
<Pozac> xevil, even.
<Pozac> This is my first time with xchat-text.
<xevil> hangman is in there as well
<scizzo> Pozac: irssi is nice.. :)
<xevil> or epic
<xevil> I alternate between epic and bitchx
<Pozac> I've used epic and bx in the past
<Pozac> From where do I get irssi?
<Auke> Pozac: apt-get?
<xevil> it's in ubuntu's repository
<Pozac> It has no installation candidate. :( What does that mean?
<Pozac> The worst thing about Ubuntu is the inherited lame debian error msgs :(
<Shufla> Pozac: apt-cache search irssi?
<Pozac> oh
<Shufla> Pozac: 'cos irssi in console is irssi-text, not irssi
<Pozac> thanks, Shufla :)
<Shufla> n/p
<Shufla> support@work support@home :D
<Pozac> Thats the spirit :)
<Shufla> i hope that hoary will be mature enough to implement it as main workstation in company i'm working for :D
<Shufla> eh, brb
<Shufla> re :D
<Pozac> Shufla: Yeah, Hoary is coming along nicely.. Can hardly wait till April.
<xevil> is that the release date for Hoary?
<ruben> is it normal that xorg breaks after an upgrade?
<Shufla> Pozac: Huh... But I won't implement it :( Linux in general is to...geek-like for ordinary secretary. But Ubuntu will change it shortly :D
<ruben> my X is completely dead
<Shufla> ruben, did you upgrade warty->hoary?
<ruben> it can't load the modules pcidata & bitmap
<ruben> Shufla: I have been running hoary for a while now
<daniels> ruben: no, but a fix is about to be uploaded, will be in the archive within 2h
<ruben> after this morning's upgrade, it died
<xevil> ruben yours and otheres as well... it a broken package
<Shufla> ruben, well, velkom in world of instability :D
<ruben> daniels: ok, great
<ruben> Shufla: I'm coming from gentoo, hoary is incredibly stable :D
<Auke> heh lucky me for downgrading hoary -> warthy then :-)
<chand> ruben : https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4797
<Shufla> ruben, but it may change in any time - that's diffrent with gentoo :D
<ruben> This means I have 2 hours of study up ahead then ;)
<Shufla> i'm running warty right now with backported firefox-1.0 from hoary :D
<chand> ruebn downgrade xserver-xorg package or rebuild xorg ;)
<chand> ruben worry
<chand> who
<chand> s/worry/sorry
<Auke> say, those of you who know hoary and warthy both have seen the difference in the default panels right? ( applications|computer vs. applications|locations|system)
<ruben> nah, I can live with the breakage for a while ;)
<ruben> Auke: uhu
<Shufla> Auke, yes, it was disscussed on -devel list. they want to make better and more understandalbe structure of menu
<Auke> ruben: any clue where I can find this menu configuration?
<Auke> I think ubuntu is doing great in that aspect... I just didn't like the locations bar so i'd like to strip it out
<shoka> May be obvious, but do I get  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: from Ubunto Warty when trying to start a remote X session, but the same host works fine from Fedora 3.
<shoka> why do I dooh
<Shufla> shoka, you sshed to remote host?
<shoka> yep
<Shufla> shoka, try to ssh -X, works?
<chand> u need to use ssh -X host or ssh -Y with latest ssh
<daniels> does anyone here run amd64?
<Auke> -Y ?
<chand> and check if X11Forwading is set to yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Auke> chand: that's only for accepting ssh connections, not for making them
<chand> The behavior of ssh clients that are invoked with the -X flag has changed. In OpenSSH 3.8 and later, X11 forwarding is performed in a way that applications run as untrusted clients by default
<Auke> chand: as in, that way you enable others to use -X to _your_ machine
<chand> To forward X11 so that applications are run as trusted clients, invoke ssh with the -Y flag instead of the -X flag, or set ForwardX11Trusted in the ~/.ssh/config file.
<chand> Auke : ok
<Shufla>  man ssh | grep 'Enables X11 forwarding'
<Auke> chand: it's ssh*D*_config remember :-P
<shoka> Ta, thats a fix :) :) :). When did that happen, and why?
<ruben> there's a bug in the locations bar imho
<Auke> shoka: I think it's a difference in the default ssh-client configuration in ubuntu and fedora
<ruben> It opens mounted FTP's with firefox instead of nautilus
<Auke> chand: and do you know the technical difference between trusted and untrusted clients?
<Auke> lol
<Shufla> blah... i cannot type uppercase polish letters... and i've forgot solution :(
<shoka> Thanks all superb service, back to playing with remote Ethereal
<chand> ;)
<Auke> ruben: do you know which file contains the 'Applications | COmputer' menu items in my panel?
<erich> Auke: this is not a single file, but comes from .desktop files IIRC
<erich> Auke: so when a new program is installed it will just drop another .desktop file there and appears in the menu
<ruben> there is some file in /etc, but as erich said, it's mainly from the .desktop
<Auke> hmm.. I assumed it was somewhere in /usr/share or something, because it's the same for all users
<chand> Auke : all clients are trusted ;)
<Auke> chand: so there is no real difference between -X and -Y :P that's rich
<Auke> and I can see the strategey with .desktop files.. but if I want to make a change _above_ that level, for instance add a menu next to applications and computer?
<Shufla> ok :D
<Shufla> oldie go to university :D
<Shufla> have a nice day :D
<ruben> Auke: my guess wil be: /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/
<erich> Auke: i think they are hardcoded in the panel source these menus. You can of course add panel folders, or add some separate applet.
<ruben> however, i'm not sure if this is used with gnome-menus
<erich> ruben: bad guess i'd expect. this is about VFS
<ruben> i'm not at all familiar with the panel config
<Auke> hmm.. could be hard-coded.. that would explain why I could find it
<ruben> erich: applications are defined in some file (atleast, that's what it looks like at first sight)
<Pozac> whats this about a new menu spec in the new gnome-panel?
<erich> ruben: these files do the opposite - map the virtual file system applications:// to reflect the menus contents
<Auke> I get the feeling that <somewhere> they define that applications and computer should show up, and then /usr/share/applications/*.desktop specify what's in those...
<Pozac> Auke: gconf maybe?
<ruben> erich: hmmm, interesting, my aplications:// has been dead for ages though
<erich> Auke: /usr/share/applications
<erich> Auke: IIRC these files are used to make the menu
<Auke> erich: indeed, I change / add those if I want new entries in a menu
<Auke> erich: however, this time I'd like to add a whole new menu
<erich> dpkg -L gnome-panel
<erich> must be one of these, or maybe in gnome-panel-data
<Auke> ...
<Auke> it's a bloody miracle that whole gnome menu even works
<ruben> Auke:
<ruben> try this: /etc/xdg/menus/
<Auke> don't have that one
<ruben> you don't have gnome-menus installed?
<ruben> the new menu depends on that one
<Pozac> ruben: He needs hoary and the newest gnome-panel for that.
<Auke> the package doesnt even exist in my repository (warthy)
<ruben> ohhh
<Pozac> xdg = freedesktop.org
<ruben> i thought you wanted to edit the new panel
<Pozac> somehow
<ruben> the old one is a source patch afaik
<Auke> (ask)
<Auke> (aFk)
* ruben out for study
<hazza96> how do you set a different wallpaper for each workspace?
<umarmung> hazza96, gnome can't do this, you have to install an app like wallpapoz
<Pozac> ls
<Pozac> duh
<hazza96> bugger
<hazza96> KDE can
<hazza96> :)
<Pozac> Gnome is not a toy
<hazza96> lol
<Pozac> You have to have a valid use for a computer to use Gnome.
<Pozac> :)
<scizzo> hazza96: actually..that is nautilus
<hazza96> huh?
<scizzo> nautilus sets the wallpaper
<hazza96> oh
<hazza96> and what is nautilus?
<Pozac> the crappy broken filemanager that sets the wallpaper
<Pozac> :)
<scizzo> filemanager that is built into gnome...
<scizzo> but nautilus handles the look of the desktop also...
<lupus_> like explorer.exe in winhoos :)
<Pozac> except not as much
<hazza96> what else can you use on Ubuntu if Nautilus is so crappy
<Pozac> Your computer will function without it.
<scizzo> the application to set the wallpaper is gnome...but nautilus makes it show on the desktop
<scizzo> what is wrong with nautilus?
<scizzo> I like nautilus
<scizzo> works just fine
<Pozac> so do I
<Pozac> yup
<Pozac> it's gotten a lot better in the last couple of years
<scizzo> Pozac: so why is it crappy? like you said?
<hazza96> (23:20:04) Pozac: the crappy broken filemanager that sets the wallpaper
<Pozac> nonetheless it's the least crappy filemanager
<Pozac> they all need a lot of stuff totally unrelated to file managing
<Auke> "all file browsers suck, this one just sucks less"
<hazza96> why can't a new user run Synaptic but the original user can
<scizzo> hazza96: because the first user has sudo rights
<Pozac> edit /etc/sudoers
<scizzo> hazza96: sudo visudo
<Pozac> oh well
<Auke> Pozac: make sure to use 'visudo' ;)
<scizzo> Pozac: you need visudo for that
<Pozac> scizzo: And here I've been nano -w'ing it always
<Auke> I usually do something like %wheel: ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL
<Pozac> gosh darn.
<Pozac> Yeah, I do what Auke does too.
<Pozac> So why do I need to use visudo?
<Pozac> oh
<Pozac> locking and stuff. Sorry for asking.
<scizzo> Pozac: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Auke> and checking mostly
<scizzo> Pozac: man sudo
<Pozac> (stupid man and all it's answers)
<Auke> ghehe... imagine the impact of making a small typo in a production system :P
<scizzo> Pozac: can also look at man visudo
<Pozac> scizzo: just did.
<hazza96> visudo is much easier, you don't have to chmod the file or even change into the /etc dir
* Auke is off to something usefull [games calling :] 
<Pozac> Enjoy.
<Auke> yay :)
<Auke> anyone know the release date of KotoR ] [ ?
<Auke> (PC version?)
<Auke> ghe, ok, ok, I get the point- its a linux-world :P ok, see ya
<lupus_> does anyoneknow a way to let python show which functions that I'm using on my project are deprecated
<douglas> it does it automatic
<douglas> when you use a deprecated function it shows you in a warning
<lupus_> hmm weird
<lupus_> when I use the String.replace function
<lupus_> I seem to have never gotten any errors about this
<douglas> wich is your python version ?
<lupus_> first python 2.3
<lupus_> now python 2.4 but haven't tested with that
<douglas> im using py 2.4
<lupus_> my project uses python-gnome2
<douglas> yep
<lupus_> so I have to wait till that is available for 2.4
<douglas> and it just python 2.3
<douglas> hehehe
<lupus_> this is my project: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-schedule/src/
<lupus_> but like I said it didn't said to me the String.replace was deprecrated (I had to read it in the manual :p)
<douglas> im testing that now
<lupus_> K :)
<douglas> hey lupus
<douglas> i was wrong
<douglas> try python -W
<lupus_> k thx
<douglas> okz
<marais> hi :))
<douglas> hi :)
<marais> I've got a question but I don't know id it's the right place to expose it
<marais> :)
<Gwildor> try here
<marais> thks a lot :)
<Gwildor> :)
<marais> I've got installed in my computer w2000 and ubuntu
<marais> each one in one partition
<Gwildor> ok
<marais> w2000 was ok until I installed ubuntu..
<marais> qhen I try to start it apprears a message saying:
<marais> disk e (the one con ubuntu) is with a systems file fat32
<marais> the systema starts checking it and dos not let me init w2000
<marais> it starts but at a certain point gets stopped..
<marais> exactly at the point after configuring net connexions
<Pozac> marais: If windows fails checking it, the disc is probably broken.
<marais> mnnn
<marais> but it's this disk:)
<Pozac> or did the check complete?
<Pozac> yes
<marais> I have no problems in linux
<marais> the check gets completed
<Pozac> hmm
<marais> after there is a notice very short that i can never read
<marais> and then starts initing
<marais> very slowly but it does it
<Pozac> can you start windows failsafe?
<marais> sip:)
<marais> that I can do..
<Pozac> Somewhere there is an option to reboot on errors... Not sure where though :(
<marais> yes I do :)
<marais> F8
<Pozac> turning that off will prevent the machine from rebooting immidiatly so you can read the error
<marais> mnnn
<marais> I will try...
<Pozac> You should have asked me pre-Ubuntu :(
<marais> I could start the machine though in safe way mode
<hazza96> I have found the font handling in Gnome on Ubuntu is much much better than KDE on Mandrake
<marais> thanks a lot again Pozac :)
<Pozac> no problem, sorry I couldnt help further
<marais> :)
<lupus_> that ms does this is total crap
<lupus_> there solution for the blue windows :p
<lupus_> reboot :)
<marais> jajajajaja
<Pozac> hazza96: If you got nothing to do the next 10-16 weeks, I recommend you try out gentoo. I've had my best font results there, after moderate tweaking.
<marais> yes :)
<Pozac> agreed :)
<lupus_> marais, dutch? :P
<marais> nop :)
<marais> spanish
<lupus_> in my language ja = yes
<marais> ahhh oki :)
<Pozac> Man, I could sure go for an updated xorg package right about now.
<lupus_> why? :)
<Pozac> It's broken in hoary :(
<lupus_> haven't noticed any problems
<lupus_> other gnome stuff is broken :s
<Pozac> So you don't get the missing base modules error?
<hazza96> Pozac: i have started then abandonded installing Gentoo 10-15 times
<lupus_> oh crap :)
<lupus_> I haven't restart C
<lupus_> X
<Pozac> hazza96: Well, you need the 10-16 weeks.
<lupus_> after todays update
<hazza96> I have Ubuntu running fine thanks
<Pozac> lupus_: I recommend you keep her humming then. :)
<lupus_> bleh :S
<hazza96> It only took me two days because I was living in a Mnadrake world before that
<hazza96> I get much better FPS on Ubuntu in Americas Army
<hazza96> even on the older drivers
<Pozac> I havent tried the newer Mandrakes, but the older ones I've tried sure sure weren't lean.
<Pozac> -/+ sure.
<Pozac> Ubuntu is lean and sweet.
<lupus_> I was a slackware user before ubuntu
<lupus_> and before that fedora
<Pozac> btw, does anyone know when we will start seeing some of the recent boot optimizations in ubuntu?
<Pozac> 30 second boot is a wonderful thing.
<lexhider> pozac: hoary which will ship in April.
<Pozac> lexhider: Yeah well, I'm using hoary now.
<Pozac> Perhaps I'm just used to the gentoo way of a day or two from action to results. :)
<lexhider> pozac: sorry, I had assumed that stuff was in hoary already. I'm currently upgrading to hoary so I don't know.
<Pozac> lexhider: Enjoy the upgrade, lots of exciting new software :)
<odo> Is hoary like debian sid? meaning, is everything every now and then broken? ;P
<lexhider> odo: yes, AFAIK
<marais> how do you update?
<odo> lexhider: ok
<Mabus> Xorg is broken in hoary atm, for example.
<Pozac> I believe they try hard to keep it working though
<odo> I will most likely upgrade to hoary when it is released as stable...I rather have working system with older packages...
<odo> especially on a laptop, I want a system that I don't have to be repairing all the time...
<Pozac> odo: That's what people who run win98 say.
<Pozac> :)
<odo> haha
<lexhider> ubuntu releases every 6 months so you can expect the development branch to break early on in the cycle and to be pretty stable later on.
<odo> I used Gentoo up until 2 days ago on my laptop...it was a nightmare ;P
<Pozac> This is the only update that has left my laptop broken
<Pozac> odo: I even bought a 7200 rpm disc for my ThinkPad X21 because of Gentoo.
<odo> :)
<odo> I decided that Gentoo is more trouble than its worth :)
<Pozac> Ditto :)
<odo> But I still run it on my fileserver
<Pozac> I installed ubuntu in my workstation a couple of months ago - an hour later I switched my laptop too
<urdalen> ;)
<Pozac> odo: it's easier when you don't run ~x86 ;)
<odo> it is
<odo> gentoo was good about a year ago...now portage is too bloated and almost every emerge -u world gets something broken
<Pozac> I miss the compiling sometimes though
<Pozac> odo: And now Ubuntu takes the cake.
<Pozac> root__: You should log in as a user.
<root__> woops, if that's me
<Pozac> it is
<Pozac> rturner: Much better. :)
<rturner> hi, I just upgraded hoary, which contained an xorg update, now the xserver can't find modules bitmap and pcidata, any ideas?
<Pozac> It's known
<rturner> Pozac , thanks for the root tip off :)
<Pozac> An hour or more I believe.
<rturner> ok good news
<rturner> Pozac , thanks
<Pozac> rturner: I'm also IRC'ing in text mode because of this. ;)
<rturner> hehe :)
<odo> ok, I got to go now, bbl
<Pozac> rturner: It should be possible to install the previous version, if you're impatient.
<Pozac> Not sure exactly how, though.
<rturner> i'm ok, I know these guys won't take long to fix
<rturner> Pozac , there's something very minamalist and satisfying about text mode :)
<rturner> Pozac  what does that mean?
<Pozac> rturner: Indeed. Also, bitchX is very oldschool. :)
<rturner> what VERSION
<u> hi, anyone can tell me why sometime i can't read floppy, I have a "Unable to mount the selected volume" when i double click the floppy 1 ?
<Pozac> rturner: I was recommended irssi-text
<rturner> Pozac : it was the only one i could remember offhand, has a very memorable name
<Pozac> rturner: lol, yeah. And a cool icon, if you've seen that.
* Pozac remembers when Window Maker was cool.
<rturner> Pozac , so what's the state of the art in irc clients, usually when i have X i use xchat?
<rturner> ah ok
<Pozac> rturner: I use xchat too, or Gaim, when I'm the gay-smiley-acceptance-mood.
<miausX> hi :)
<Pozac> rturner: irssi is quite cool, actually. Might try the X version, when I get my X back.
<Pozac> hi miausX :)
<daniels> Pozac: you know you can disable the smileys in gaim?
<miausX> hia Pozac! ;D
<rturner> Pozac , I'll remember the name, I'm not a big irc user tho
<rturner> Pozac, only when the system fries :)
<miausX> Pozac, irssi rocks :)
<Pozac> daniels: I can? Sweet.
<Mabus> Pozac:  you can also download other smiley sets.
<Pozac> I'll be sure to check that out soon.
<Pozac> Mabus: I currently don't have an emoticon for how I'm feeling.
<Pozac> ;)
<Mabus> hehe :)
<miausX> hum, I need MySQL Administrator (mysql-admin in Debian Sid). Can I install it with dpkg -i or that is dangerous? there is a binary package ready to use in the mysql homepage too :)
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> Have you checked universe and multiverse?
<Pozac> It's in hoary.
<miausX> yep, both Pozac :)
<miausX> hum... I'm in warty... I'm thinking about to install hoary package :)
<Pozac> miausX: Try googling for backports
<miausX> oks :D
<u> hi, anyone can tell me why sometime i can't read floppy, I have a "Unable to mount the selected volume" when i double click the floppy 1 ?
<miausX> thank you Pozac!
<Pozac> np
<miausX> Pozac, here is a shot --> http://www.mysql.com/products/administrator/mysqladmin_health_linux-small.png
<Pozac> u: Isnt there an "advanced"-button or something?
<miausX> looks great! :D
<Pozac> miausX: My X is broken :(
<miausX> oh, oks :)
<u> Pozac: i dont see any advance bouton?
<miausX> Pozac, problems with the X package in hoary?
<u> button*
<Pozac> miausX: Yes, daniels is working on it.
<miausX> aha, oks :))
<miausX> oh, daniels is a Ubuntu developer? great job, daniels... THANK YOU :D
<Pozac> u: hmm.. There should be a button or something to tell you more about why not.
<u> look , i took a screenshot
<miausX> DJCarras, holas! tu tambien con ono? ;)
<Pozac> u: Did you just pull out the last floppy or unmount it first?
<u> i really cant read a floppy
<DJCarras> ea
<u> dont know why
<DJCarras> lo "bueno" abunda
<DJCarras> no?
<miausX> jajajajaja XD
<u> maybe just pull it?
<DJCarras> XDD
<Pozac> I havent had a floppy drive for years, because they are stupid and lame and small. :)
<miausX> Pozac, usb stick! :D
<Pozac> I think you need to unmount it first
<u> yep, but still useful some time
<Pozac> miausX: I hear that.
<u> ok ! but if i didnt do it, how do i fix it now?
<Pozac> sudo umount -f /mnt/floppy
<Pozac> I think
<miausX> u, can you mount it from the terminal?
<miausX> O.o
<mathieu__> sorry, i got disconnet
<mathieu__> lol, im U
<mathieu__> :P
<mathieu__> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> oh
<Pozac> is it formatted?
<womp> Pozac: don't forget slow
<mathieu__> thats what i get when i try to read a floppy
<womp> ;)
<Pozac> womp: Right. And noise and fragile.
<mathieu__> all floppy i tried have this error
<DJCarras> pos eso
<Pozac> try mount -t fat /mnt/floppy
<mathieu__> yesterday i have been able to read a disk
<miausX> hummmm
<DJCarras> try mount -t auto /dev/fd0
<lexhider> isn't it vfat?
<Pozac> for floppies?
<mathieu__> with a floppy in or not?
<Pozac> in
<miausX>   $ sudo -s
<miausX>   # mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0/
<miausX> that is :)
<Pozac> ok then
<DJCarras> for example
<DJCarras> :d
<DJCarras> :XD
<DJCarras> ups
<miausX> :D
<DJCarras> XDD
<Pozac> Doesn't it usually autodetect vfat?
<DJCarras> yes
<mathieu__> mount -t auto /dev/fd0 = i have to be root, but i'm root, im the only user
<mathieu__> ?
<miausX> Pozac, yes, but it fails with some floppies, I don't know why :)
<DJCarras> mount -t /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<Pozac> mathieu__: sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0
<DJCarras> ups
<DJCarras> mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<Pozac> mathieu__: sudo is what ubuntu uses to gain root priviliges.
<miausX> yep
<Pozac> Read more on ubuntulinux.org
<mathieu__> ok
<miausX> mathieu__, type whoami in a terminal :)
<Pozac> The root user is only accesible through sudo
<miausX> before and after to type sudo -s
<imka> hi
<Pozac> You can set a root password if you want to enable the root user
<Pozac> hi imka
<mathieu__> ho, i know im real newbi, i start learning linux like a week or two
<imka> i have a strange problem in gnome.
<mathieu__> so
<mathieu__> sorry if i'm that noob
<miausX> Pozac, yes, sudo for execute a single command, sudo -s tu start a session as root (pipes, redirections, etc)
<Pozac> mathieu__: It's cool to be noob
<miausX> yeah :D
<Pozac> miausX: neat.
<imka> i've installed skype, and when i start it (most of the time), its icon is not in the tray but on the desktop
<Pozac> miausX: I've been using the old sudo su - trick
<miausX> hehehe, I use sudo -s, when I finish CTRL+d and all done :)
<rturner> if you just give the root a password you can login as root, or something like that, can't remember
<mathieu__> miausX, thanks, that works
<mathieu__> :P
<miausX> imka, sorry, no idea about skipe :S
<rturner> but it was easy
<mathieu__> thanks a lot
<miausX> mathieu__, no prob ;)
<Pozac> imka: I don't know skype, but there has been a couple of different ways the tray has been handled. skype --help perhaps ?
<Pozac> rturner: yup
<imka> skype is great, but the only problem is that it's qt
<imka> Pozac i check
<miausX> mathieu__, don't forget to umount the floppy BEFORE remove it from the drive! :)
<intinig> Hello all
<miausX> hi intinig!
<intinig> After yesterday's xorg update
<Pozac> Its known
<miausX> lol! this channel grows from day to day :D
<Pozac> an hour or so
<intinig> I can't get a gui anymore :)
<Pozac> intinig: Missing bitmap and pcidata?
<intinig> Pozac yep. Known problem?
<daniels> i just uploaded x.org, if you dist-upgrade in two hours or so it'll be fixed
<Pozac> intinig: Yup, an hour or so.
<Pozac> two hours or so.
<intinig> Cool, thanks guys
<Pozac> ;)
<miausX> :D
<intinig> I know I don't have to worry
<intinig> with ubuntu :)
<daniels> yeah, lost connection for a while, turned out the wired network here is totally stuffed
<daniels> but wireless works fine, go figure
<miausX> hehehehe
<intinig> kudos to the python guy that fixed python orbit too
<DJCarras> weno gente
<miausX> oh, talking about python... yesterday I found txt2tags, beautiful program :))
<DJCarras> uno q se marcha
<miausX> ta hora DJCarras :)
<DJCarras> ciaoooo
<intinig> ciao
<DJCarras> byeeeeee
<Pozac> daniels: Any idea about when mono will be back?
<miausX> hum, mono come's from ximian?
<mathieu__> <miausX>: I tried to unmount the floppy before removing it, but i got error. "unable to unmount... " ?
<mathieu__> :)
<Pozac> I updated yesterday, and mono was removed
<womp> miausX: miguel de icaza is the godfather of mono
<intinig> I'll take a nap while I wait for xorg, thanks and goodbye to all
<mathieu__> i know why :) i have to be root, so i'll go and do it in the term
<viktor_> daniels: is X supposed to work now? cause I just ran update and dist-upgrade and still got the bitmap and pcidata errors...
<Pozac> womp: and Gnome.
<miausX> hahahahaha, that is... ximian logo is a monkey, and mono == monkey in spanish :D
<Pozac> viktor_: 2 hours.
<mathieu__> device is busy ? :)
<womp> miausX: a ximian is a kind of monkey :D
<miausX> Pozac, no no, Miguel de Icaza is the creator of Ximian Gnome, that is not Gnome :)
<Pozac> miausX: And the original Gnome !!
<miausX> womp, oh! I don't know that :D
<mathieu__> How can i set me as root ?
<miausX> Pozac, uh! I don't know that too ! :D
<viktor_> Pozac, ah ok. I just came back to the machine seeing what daniels said without knowing what he said... :)
<womp> mathieu__: why do you want to do that?
<miausX> mathieu__, root -s --> begin a session as root and CTRL+d ends
<Pozac> sudo -s
<miausX> errrr... sudo -s, sorry :)
<viktor_> Pozac, man I'm dumb. without knowing when he said it I meant..
<Pozac> ;)
<mathieu__> because i need to unmount the floppy
<womp> Pozac: not really, gnome is a GNU project, it's not really miguel's pet ;)
<daniels> viktor_: only when you get 6.8.1-1ubuntu8 in a dist-upgrade
<daniels> Pozac: weird, I'm not sure, sorry
<Pozac> viktor_: hehe ok... he said it 6-7 minutes ago :)
<mathieu__> if i do it in terminal: root@ubuntu:~ # umount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<mathieu__> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<mathieu__> ?
<miausX> mathieu__, you are trying to umount the floppy from it is mounted
<miausX> mathieu__, cd && umount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<viktor_> daniels, ok. thanks. I guess I can revert to xfree or a cached version of xorg right?
<mathieu__> ill try this
<lexhider> lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2004-December/001116.html
<mathieu__> but can you tell me what the cd && stand for?
<Pozac> cd = move to home dir
<Pozac> pwd
<Pozac> = current dir.
<lexhider> cd is the "change directory" command
<miausX> cd --> go to your home directory and && is used to execute a command after the first
<lexhider> && means logical and
<Pozac> if your current dir is the floppy dir, it is in use by you.
<miausX> yeah :)
<mathieu__> ok
<mathieu__> thanks :)
<miausX> no prob ;)
<mathieu__> but still do the same thing, device is busy
<ivan> Hi - when I put a wifi caed in a laptop after I suitch on how do I get it to start?
<Pozac> mathieu__: any nautilus windows open?
<miausX> mathieu__, lsof /dev/fd0
<mathieu__> nautilus ???
<Pozac> mathieu__: file manager :)
<miausX> lsof tells you what program are using the floppy device :)
<mathieu__> no
<miausX> Pozac, hehehe
<Pozac> ;)
<miausX> mathieu__, try lsof /dev/fd0
<mathieu__> famd    2993 mathieu   26r   DIR    2,0 7168    1 /media/floppy0
<mathieu__> thats the respond i got
<Pozac> kill 2993
<Pozac> :)
<miausX> hum!!
<miausX> I have an idea
<mathieu__> lol, what is 2993 ?
<Pozac> hehe
<miausX> maybe it is out of that directory as root, but remains in it as user
<Pozac> no
<Pozac> fam just hangs because it is stupid
<miausX> hahahahaha! lol
<Pozac> fam is the File Alteration Monitor, which tells nautilus The File Manager when the files on the disc have changed
<miausX> mathieu__, 2993 is the PID if famd (PID = proccess ID)
<miausX> ups! SPLIT!!! to the barricade!!!
<Pozac> It is supposed to let go of the files on the disc, but sometimes it gets confused and hangs
<Pozac> mathieu__: When did you last upgrade your system?
<anir> hi guys..
<Pozac> hi
<miausX> hi anir :)
<mathieu__> never since i have linux installed
<anir> may i ask for a help here
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Synek> anir: sure :)
<anir> hi misusx how are you
<miausX> mathieu__, that is a BAD thing :)
<mathieu__> ?
<mathieu__> lol !
<anir> miausx how are you
<Pozac> mathieu__: You might want to open up synaptic and update it now.
<miausX> anir, very well thanks! can I help you? :D
<mathieu__> ok !
<anir> hi pozac
<mathieu__> i'll check to update !
<Pozac> mathieu__: Lots of stupid erorrs and stuff gets fixed every day. If you don't update, you don't give people a chance to fix their errors before you run into them :)
<miausX> mathieu__, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pozac> synaptic is really a nice tool.
<mathieu__> miausX: do you always use the terminal ?
<miausX> Pozac, I love apt or aptitude (you know... I love console) :D
<anir> anyone???
<mathieu__> yep, that what i was thinking, synaptic
<anir> knock knock..
<miausX> mathieu__, no no, I'm in xchat and gnome right now, but I love the terminal :)
<mathieu__> :)
<mathieu__> yep
<mathieu__> :)
<miausX> anir, me! whats the problem?
<mathieu__> ill try synaptic, and ill do it in console ! that way i'll learn to work with both of them
<mathieu__> :)
<miausX> hehehe, good :))
<anir> miausx which software should i use to play mpeg files?
<miausX> anir, oh, there is a page in the ubuntu wiki talking about that, give me one moment
<anir> sure
<mathieu__> Pozac: can you point me out where to update in synaptic ? :)
<miausX> anir, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Pozac> mathieu__: The leftmost button in the toolbar gets a list of new software
<Pozac> mathieu__: Then there's a "Mark all upgrades"-button and an "Apply"-button
<anir> u got it miausx
<miausX> anir, :D
<mathieu__> Pozac: i did the left most button (Reload) , than i click mark all, but the apply button is gray and i cant click
<mathieu__> ?
<daniels> viktor_: yeah, xorg 6.8.1-1ubuntu6 is fine
<miausX> Pozac, how is hoary? can I use it as a desktop?
<Pozac> miausX: No, X is broken. :) But in 2 hours you can, no mono apps though.
<miausX> oh no problem... :D
<mathieu__> i think i update it yesterday without knowing it :) i install wine, so maybe i did an update at same time
<Pozac> miausX: Overall the stability is on par or better than gentoo ~x86.
<mathieu__> :)
<miausX> Pozac, are there many problems?
<Pozac> mathieu__: seems that you did :)
<miausX> O.o WOW!!!
<Pozac> miausX: no
<njs12345> does anyone here have gdesklets working under hoary?
<mathieu__> ok, :) great
<Pozac> miausX: This X thing is my first problem.
<miausX> :O
<miausX> oh my god.... upgrading in two hours :D
<miausX> Pozac, thanks, it rocks :D
<Pozac> mathieu__: Then you should be good to go. In the development edition, which will be released in April, the FAM has been replaced.
<mathieu__> ok, fam ?
<mathieu__> :)
<Pozac> mathieu__: You can use sudo /etc/init.d/fam restart
<njs12345> Pozac: yeah, by gamin, right?
<Pozac> mathieu__: to restart fam, so it releases your floppy.
<Pozac> njs12345: yeah
<scizzo> if anyone is interested gimp 2.2.0 is out
<Pozac> njs12345: And it's called famd instead of fam.
<mathieu__> ok, thanks pozac
<mathieu__> what is FAM ?
<njs12345> (F)ile (A)lteration (M)onitor
<anir> where will i find 'libid3tad0'??
<Pozac> mathieu__: It's the File Alteration Monitor, which notifies the File Manager when files have changed
<njs12345> basically, lets programs know when a file has been changed or renamed et
<anir> 'libid3tag0'
<mathieu__> ok
<Mabus> daniels: how long does it take for the upload to propagate to the server ?
<miausX> Mabus, two hours?
<Pozac> mathieu__: It is only supposed to be running when you have windows open, but sometimes it gets confused.
<anir> hi denials where will i find 'libid3tag0'?
<Pozac> miausX: Maybe we're down to an hour and a half
<mathieu__> ok,
<mathieu__> ill try to find out a bit more about this, ill re-mount the drive, open and close windows, try to find if still confused
<colin_> I upgraded X in hoary and it's fubar
<daniels> Mabus: i uploaded it a while ago, now it has to be noticed by the build daemons, built, and then mirrored to the public archive.  the process usually takes about 2h from start to finish -- there's a bit less than that now.
<daniels> colin_: known issue, fix uploaded.
<marsjays> anyone got WPA working? having some problems..
<daniels> anir: just sudo apt-get install libid3tag0
<colin_> daniels: roger
<colin_> ty
<Pozac> anir: apt-cache search libid3
<Pozac> anir: Try that.
<Pozac> how
<Pozac> ow
<Mabus> daniels: thanks alot. I'm looking forward to seeing if your holy smashing of the server affects start time or not :)
* Pozac too
<daniels> Mabus: a combination of making gdm start earlier plus the part of the 'holy smashing' that I've uploaded, plus another part of that to come yet, plus the cupsys work, plus ...
<Mabus> ooo, I can't wait.
<daniels> i still have gdm to upload, but that's going to wait until after the new year (my holidays apparently started two days ago)
<Mabus> to bad 2.6.10-rc3-mm1 didn't work here, since it had the readahead stuff as well.
<Mabus> hehe
<miausX> lol
<Pozac> Next up, Gnome startup.
<Pozac> Any takers?
<Pozac> It needs to be a lot faster.
<cef> daniels: did you break xorg?
<Mabus> daniels: I don't know if you're interested or not, but with 2.6.10-rc3-mm1, XOrg refused to start, saying that it couldn't lock the ~/.Xauthority file.
<Mabus> just a general FYI.
<daniels> cef: yeah
<daniels> Mabus: um, weird
<Mabus> (same .config as 2.6.10-rc2-mmX, which works)
<cef> daniels: thought so! heh.. so when do we expect a fix?
<daniels> Pozac: the two main issues that we profiled with gnome startup are the gtk icon cache (there's a patch in 2.6.x aiui) and just needing to do readahead for the session
<miausX> lunch time! :D
<daniels> cef: already uploaded, dude, get with the times :P
<Pozac> yeah, scroll up.
<daniels> cef: (i had *.so modules lying around from a previous install, so it worked for me)
<Rhodan> hello all
<cef> daniels: cool. what's the latest xorg now? (just upgrading a box from warty)
<daniels> cef: 6.8.1-1ubuntu8, which is actually the entire 6.8.x branch
<Pozac> daniels: I think I saw somewhere that nautilus sets a gconf value on startup, which makes gconf sync the ~/.gconf hiearchy
<mathieu__> if i want to copy a file to a floppy, is this command correct: cp /home/mathieu/lsass.exe /dev/fd0?
<njs12345> mathieu__: no
<Rhodan> can anyone tell me how I can md5 check the ubuntu cd in windows ?
<njs12345> you need to mount it first
<Pozac> mathieu__: To the mount point :)
<mathieu__> lol, ok
<mathieu__> the device is mount
<mathieu__> the floppy, i mean
<cef> daniels: hrm.. I just did an update, and the repo's still say -1ubuntu7 is the latest.. doh!
<Pozac> mathieu__: Everything is a file or folder. You mount the floppy file (which is really the floppy drive) onto the main filesystem somewhere you can find it, and access the files on it this way.
<mathieu__> ok
<Rhodan> anyone /
<Pozac> mathieu__: /dev = This is where the device files are :)
<mathieu__> ok :)
<Pozac> Rhodan: Sorry, not me :(
<mathieu__> yes. like, fd0 for the floppy
<TheCan> hi. how does this work with the --added-version when builing a custom kernel? i want my new kernel to have a different version number from the old one
<Rhodan> ok, sigh
<umarmung> Rhodan, search for digestIT
<cef> daniels: trying to create a dev box.. since I am actually officially on holidays, perhaps I can get some shit done *grin*
<mathieu__> what would be the correct command for what i need
<daniels> cef: yeah, hasn't built on the buildds yet
<daniels> cef: heh
<Pozac> mathieu__: I cannot remember where you mounted it. If you type 'mount' with no arguments, it will tell you what is mounted
<Pozac> and where
<mathieu__> ok
<cef> daniels: cool..
<mathieu__> ./media/floppy0
<lexhider> daniels: are you back in oz now?
<Pozac> mathieu__: So cp /home/mathieu/lsass.exe /media/floppy
<daniels> lexhider: nope, not for a few days yet; i'm sitting in an internet cafe in barcelona basically babysitting x through to the archive, at which point i'll go investigate food and possibly hit the beach again
<Rhodan> umarmung: thank you
<mathieu__> yep
<mathieu__> that worked
<mathieu__> thanks  a lot again :)
<lexhider> daniels: such is life.
<mathieu__> thanks to all ! seeya !
<lexhider> was there much X action at the conf?
<cef> lexhider: well, they broke it. *grin*
<daniels> lexhider: aside from the startup stuff, not much
<daniels> cef: heh no, I broke it yesterday
<cef> daniels: same thing. *grin*
<cef> daniels: though I knew it was your fault, even without confirmation. you always break it *grin*
<lexhider> anyone know why amd64 doesn't have lilo?
<cef> nfi. only one thing I like about lilo over grub.. when you actually update kernel images, it tells you if it can't find all the bits for them
<JohnnyBGood> lo all
<lexhider> what's nfi stand for?
<JohnnyBGood> no f#cking idea
<cef> no f...... idea
<lexhider> ok
<JohnnyBGood> :)
<lexhider> a bit like SFA
<JohnnyBGood> I would assume so.... if I knew what SFA was
<cef> sweet f... all
<JohnnyBGood> aaah
<JohnnyBGood> ta cef
<JohnnyBGood> not quite tho, one is an answer, and one is a statement
<JohnnyBGood> close enough for me to stop being a pedantic pain in the arse
<lexhider> I installed amd64 on my brothers new machine and we couldn't get grub to boot the XP partition, I thought I'd give lilo a spin but I couldn't find it.
<Rhodan> can anyone please help with a problem I'm having trying to install ubuntu ?
<Pozac> cef: So you prefer grubs wicked device naming scheme? :)
<Rhodan> the problem is exactly the same as this, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8361
<Rhodan> any idea's ?
<Mabus> Rhodan: is that 2.6 ? I know I had the same problem once.
<lexhider> not off the top of my head.
<Mabus> bah, can't remember what I did to solve it.
<Rhodan> yes 2.6
<scoon> anyone here notice that samba can't be restarted after security fix
<Rhodan> if I install it in VMWARE, it works fine
<zenwhen> thats odd
<Rhodan> so I know it's not the cd/drive
<Mabus> Rhodan:  do you have a floppy drive ?
<Rhodan> yup
<Mabus> hmm
<zenwhen> I am ON ubuntu with a P4 system and am currently installing it on my P3 server.
<gpled> Rhodan: does you ubuntu install, but die when asked to update from the internet?
<Rhodan> no, this is right at the beginning of the install, when it's installing the base system and it gets to the kernel part
<Rhodan> I've just installed it no problem in VMWARE with the same cd
<gpled> this 4.10?
<Rhodan> yes
<Mabus> I'd try installing in expert mode
<Mabus> and then just disable all the modules you don't need to load
<Mabus> I think that's what I did, and it worked.
<Rhodan> but I'm not an expert =)
<Mabus> become one
<Mabus> ;)
<Pozac> Fake being one.
<Rhodan> wish I could
<Pozac> Get a MSCE while you are at it.
<Pozac> :)
<scoon> anyone care to fake some samba help ?
<JohnnyBGood> MCSE if I may be a pain in the arse
<Rhodan> lol
<Pozac> scoon: I'll fake.
<gpled> A+ looks nice too
<scoon> Pozac, thanks
<Pozac> scoon: All my samba daemons have just been restarted?
<JohnnyBGood> fake it... chicks do it all the time
<Pozac> In hoary.
<gpled> lol
<scoon> Pozac, after updating warty's samba, i can't restart the daemon
<scoon> Pozac, the only way it works is by a restart.  I know it is a problem w/ the init.d
<scoon> Pozac, but want to see if anyone else has this problem.
<Pozac> scoon: I really can't fake any further. :(
<scoon> Pozac, damn
<scoon> Pozac, but you could test something out for me.
<JohnnyBGood> lol
<scoon> Pozac, are you running samba now ?
<Pozac> yeah
<Pozac> hoary's
<scoon> Pozac, can you smbclient into your share ?
<odo> I'm at my friend's place...I got him to install ubuntu...yay :)
<Pozac> scoon: yep
<scoon> Pozac, now do a /etc/init.d/samba restart and try smbclient again
<scoon> Pozac, does it still work ?
<Pozac> scoon: Yes
<Pozac> odo: Sweet.
<scoon> Pozac, might be time to seek out a bug then for this.
<scoon> Pozac, thx
<lexhider> g/night.
<Pozac> scoon: np
<scoon> Pozac, unless of course you faked all of those samba requests.
<Pozac> lol
<scoon> Pozac, then i will send my midnite army of pimp midgets out to get you.
<scoon> bitch
<scoon> >:)
<Pozac> ow
<gir_> Hi, I was wondering about a html design program for ubuntu that my mother could use, has to be easy, any suggestions?
<Pozac> that hurt, man
<gpled> Rhodan: only thing i can think of: open the box and make sure no one has the ide drives in strange.  i found one box that had the hd hooked to a pci-ide card.
<scoon> Pozac, nice, nice.
<Pozac> You know I wouldn't be faking no samba requests.
<scoon> Pozac, just needed to flex my intent.  that's all.
<Rhodan> gpled: it's a sata drive
<scoon> Pozac, i know how peeps get about their samba
<gpled> Rhodan: can you put an ide master drive in?
<Pozac> scoon: My samba is my life.
<Pozac> ok, that was a bit fake.
<Rhodan> nope don't have one
<scoon> Pozac, doh.  that is no good.  run don't walk to the nearest liquor store and quit now.
<Rhodan> just a sata drive with windows xp on
<scoon> Pozac, if that is the case just give up.
<scoon> :)
<gpled> Rhodan: do you have an ide controler on the motherboard?
<Pozac> Never give up; Never surrender.
<Rhodan> gpled: yes
<scoon> Pozac, quitters always win
<Pozac> scoon: Yeah well, then I'm a born loser.
<scoon> Pozac, look up at down and know that is the best it will be.
<Pozac> lol
<Pozac> Now I'm just confused.
<gpled> Rhodan: i would almost bet that is what is going on.  whish you where near me. i would give you a drive to test
<gpled> Rhodan: is their a LUG near you?
<scoon> Pozac, me too.  let's just give up here
<scoon> Pozac, thanks for the help........
<Pozac> scoon: help?
<Pozac> hehe
<Rhodan> gpled: nope
<scoon> :|
<Pozac> gpled: Maybe he needs kernel options?
<Rhodan> why would it be the drive, if it's having a problem with copying the kernel over ?
<Pozac> So that the right driver gets loaded
<Rhodan> thats like at 80% of the install
<njs12345> gir_: Mozilla Composer?
<Pozac> Damn memory, but I can't remember which modules, one is ide only and one is ide+sata
<gir_> composer? I'll take a look. I was thinking dreamweaver type prog for linux
<gir_> thanks
<Pozac> I'll just go eat some marzipan
<njs12345> oh right
<njs12345> perhaps Nvu then
<Pozac> Bye all, thanks for the help, I'll be back.
<njs12345> although I'd point her at http://alistapart.com and tell her to handcode ;)
<gpled> Rhodan: like Pozac is saying.  if you can pass a kernel option, you might get it going.
<Rhodan> gpled: Ok, any idea's what I can try ?
<gpled> Rhodan: my bet is if you put an ide drive in, and installed to that, it would work.
<Rhodan> gpled: I think so too, as it installed fine in vmare, but that does not solve my SATA problem which is the drive I have and want to use
<gpled> does anyone know, if the kernel has setting for sata drives in it?
<gpled> Rhodan: i hear you.  SATA drives are the new things out, and are not going away.  was wondering, did they give you a shielded sata cable with that?
<Rhodan> gpled: yup
<gir_> does anyone know a program that can handle M$ Publisher files?
<gpled> Rhodan: good to see manufatures finally doing that.
<gpled> how can i tell what dns servers, a dsl modem is telling ubuntu, when making a dhcp request?
<njs12345> gir_: No, but Scribus is better than Publisher in terms of functionality
<njs12345> http://www.scribus.org.uk/index.php
<gpled> the dsl/dhcp modem is using dynamic to get dns.  i know what the dns for isp is.  but i keep getting 192.168.0.1 for dns.
<gpled> dns server
<gir_> njs12345: I've got that and it seems pretty good but we have some older mms pub files from the windows days that need to be opened
<loststryk> .0.1 is your router
<loststryk> what is your isp ?
<gpled> that is the ip of the dsl modem.  if i hand edit /etc/resolv.conf to the correct values (take out 192.168.0.1) life is good.
<gpled> isp is qwest. dsl modem is actiontec
<loststryk> ask qwest for the correct dns servers
<gpled> have that
<loststryk> :)
<gir_> mjs12345: i have access to mac osx and ubuntu linux but no windows
<njs12345> oh right, I dunno then - I did some searching but couldn't find anything
<Amaranth> any luck with xorg today with hoary?
<gpled> if i reboot (re-request dhcp) my /etc/resolv.conf ends up with the 192.168.0.1 back in, which i then have to take out.
<gir_> njs12345: thanks anyway, i think i'll try to save them as another file format if i can get to a windows box
<njs12345> Office 2004 for Mac might be able to open them
<Amaranth> gpled: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<Amaranth> replace the contents of the make_resolv_conf() function with echo "Nothing to do for resolv.conf"
<king_arthur> hi there! i was just looking for somebody who has installed ndiswrapper recently
<gir_> njs12345: that's a good idea i'll try that now
<king_arthur> I have downloaded the .deb for it but I am left without internet connection during installation does it need any other packages to satisfy dependencies?
<king_arthur> would be nice if somebody has done this before
<diego> daniels, assuming your nick is the same as the man of the forums, my happiness is in your hands. /me bows.
<king_arthur> and could advice
<Amaranth> anyone figure out a solution to the xorg issues with hoary?
<diego> Amaranth uses ubuntu? 1337
<Amaranth> diego: since it got slashdotted :)
<diego> Amaranth, 'daniels' of the forums claims to have broken it and is actively fixing it
<diego> according to the forum thread about this
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> i know he broke it :P
<Amaranth> i was wondering if anyone had a fix or a workaround that isn't installing xfree86
<diego> one person suggested installing an older xorg .deb from your previously downloaded files
<diego> another guy suggested compiling xorg, roofle
<diego> i can't wait to play tuxracer again!!!!!!!!
<speel> lol
<Amaranth> yeah, i'm downgrading to ubuntu6
<bruceh> ok, I got ubuntu installed last night, and it downloaded all the updates during the install process. Now that it boots into gnome, it claims there is not a network device available. What gives?
<diego> bruceh: what devices does 'ifconfig' list?
<bruceh> nothing, not even loopback
<diego> odd...are your nic modules loaded?
<gpled> Amaranth: how did you know about the dhclient-script?  did you have the samething happen to you?
<Amaranth> gpled: Yeah, my qwest service with an actiontec modem happened to me. :P
<bruceh> diego, hmm... lsmod does not show anything that looks like a nic module, so no.
<gpled> Amaranth: did quest have a clue?
<bruceh> what module should I be loading?
<Amaranth> didn't call them
<Amaranth> they would have told me to reboot the modem :P
<diego> bruceh: the module depends on your NIC. google is your friend and i'm not - i gotta shower
<Amaranth> and to do things to windows
<diego> bye all
<bruceh> ok, thanks...
<strat50s> hi
<Amaranth> i setup the modem in windows then installed linux :)
<strat50s> mmm just let me ask you a question
<diego> strat50s, NO
<strat50s> I've installed ubuntu packages for X.org on my iBook G4... and well they installed ok
<strat50s> :D
<strat50s> why not diego? ;)
<gpled> Amaranth: knoppix does note seem to have trouble with it.  When I have some time, i am going to try and figure out what they are doing diffrent.
<strat50s> well I carry on
<strat50s> the installed great and xcompmgr works great with its shadows
<strat50s> but when i use transset on any window, it moves painfully slow
<strat50s> I have a 32 MB ATI Mobility Radeon 9200...
<strat50s> and... G4 is at 933 Mhz so... I think the problem is not the machine...
<strat50s> I think it's about configuration
<strat50s> does anybody have had the same problem?
<strat50s> no clue?
<gpled> wow, starting to see a lot of G4s out there.  is everyone buying these off of ebay?
<strat50s> mmm I bought it directly from Apple Store gpled
<strat50s> a year ago...
<davyd> hey all
<davyd> is anyone else noticing missing schema for some things in GNOME?
<davyd> like gnome-applets?
<seb128> davyd: no
<murf> how can i install kde on ubuntu? apt-get -s install kde show me that it is not available ... i have update warty main and restricted
<njs12345> hey davyd
<davyd> seb128: hmm, so it's just me then...
<seb128> yes
<davyd> this is not so crash hot
<njs12345> missing schema? how do you mean?
<Riddell> murf: try kde-core
<murf> Riddell: it reports couldn't find package
<murf> does anybody here use kde instead of gnome ?
<seb128> davyd: which schemas are broken ?
<Tr1ed> How can i set my internet configuration if my ip is never the same?
<davyd> seb128: well some gnome-applets by the looks of things...
<davyd> perhaps others...
<seb128> davyd: ie ?
<davyd> mini-commander
<thenuke> have anyone used ubuntu with 64megs of ram
<seb128> davyd: give me one example so I can check here
<Riddell> murf: have you added universe?
<seb128> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/mini-commander.schemas and /usr/share/gconf/schemas/mini-commander-global.schemas are here
<murf> Riddell: no ... only warty, main and restricted
<seb128> $ grep commander /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-applets-data.postinst         SCHEMA_FILES="battstat.schemas charpick.schemas cpufreq-applet.schemas drivemount.schemas geyes.schemas gkb.schemas gswitchit.schemas gtik.schemas gweather.schemas mini-commander-global.schemas mini-commander.schemas mixer.schemas modemlights.schemas multiload.schemas stickynotes.schemas "
<seb128> davyd: looks ok
<davyd> seb128: see I don't have -global.schemas
<davyd> and the files are there
<davyd> they just don't seem to be doing anything effectual
<seb128> davyd: ie ?
<davyd> well I have schema files, but if I browse in gconf-editor I see a lot of <no values>
<seb128> davyd: dpkg -L gnome-applets-data | grep commander ?
<murf> Riddell: oh it seems thats the problem
<murf> Riddell: Ubuntu probably dont officialy support kde
<seb128> davyd: hum ... dpkg -l gnome-applets-data ?
<murf> Riddell: dont -> doesnt
<davyd> hmm, it says they're installed in /usr/share/gconf/schemas
<davyd> so what is in /etc/gconf/schemas then?
<seb128> davyd: I've /apps/mini-commander/macro_commands and /apps/mini-commander/macro_patterns in gconf
<seb128> davyd: /etc/gconf is the old location, we are moving to /usr/share/gconf
<davyd> seb128: see, I don't have that location... but I should
<davyd> I wrote the code ;)
<seb128> davyd: but since files in /etc are conffiles we don't remove them (an admin could have changed them)
<seb128> davyd: dpkg -l gnome-applets-data ?
<davyd> iU ?
<Haukkari> Hello
* davyd has never seen iU, only ii
<seb128> look on the first lines
<Haukkari> Does anyone know why apt-get says Get *blahblahpackagename*: Err http://mirrorname/packagename Error reading from server blahblah connection reset by peer
<seb128> i = installed
<Haukkari> The server is archive.ubuntu.com
<njs12345> iU is unpacked
<njs12345> well
<Haukkari> I'm trying to install Gnome
<njs12345> U is unpacked
<seb128> U = Unpacked
<seb128> davyd: the package is not correctly installed
<seb128> davyd: apt-get -f install
<davyd> aah
<davyd> yay for obscure dpkg flags
* davyd learns something new about dpkg every day
<Haukkari> :/
<Tr1ed> Hey, i am on DSL, and i'd try to set my internet configuration, but i cannot. my ip changes everytime i reboot and i'd like some help plz.
<rturner> looks like the new hoary xorg packages are avail
<Haukkari> Any idea why archive.ubuntu.com is giving me a "Connection reset by peer" when I try to install gnome via apt?
<rturner> looks like the new hoary xorg packages are avail
<Haukkari> Is it broken?
<gpled> Haukkari: who is your isp, and what modem do you have?
<Haukkari> gpled: my ISP is OPOY (Oulu Telephone Company) and I have a Cisco LRE bridge box. I use PPPoE from my desktop to connect to the internet.
<seb128> davyd: the lettre are explained on the first line when you dpkg -l
<davyd> seb128: so I see, doesn't mean I've ever noticed them ever
<davyd> not until you mentioned them in fact
<davyd> curse my human brain
<gpled> Haukkari: cat /etc/resolv.conf, and make sure it does not have your modem ip address in it, for nameserver. should have your isp's nameservers.
<Haukkari> gpled: ah
<txepox> buenas... alguien me puede ayudar a instalar la tarjeta de audio (atiixp en un porttil)?
<Haukkari> gpled: nope, didn't help
<Haukkari> gpled: it already had right nameservers
<Haukkari> gpled: :/
<Haukkari> gpled: and apt did get a few packages.. about half of the gnome packages
<seb128> davyd: you probably had a dist-upgraded which stopped due to some bug (probably an overwrite in the massive python updates)
<seb128> davyd: and the "config" phase has not been runned
<Haukkari> Any known problems with the archive.ubuntu.com mirrors right now?
<davyd> seb128: I seem to recall seeing that, yes
<gpled> Haukkari: i suspect something is going on with the server
<davyd> seb128: it all becomes clear now
<seb128> :)
<gpled> Haukkari: i had an install keep baling on the xwindow part
<scizzo> is xorg fixed in hoary now? if anyone knows?
<davyd> also, cutest bug ever, try having two people logged into gdm
<davyd> and insert an audio CD
<Haukkari> gpled: aha. The server doesn't have the packages apt-get update told it
<gpled> Haukkari: then out of the blue it worked. on install 5 or so.
<seb128> davyd: next time just run apt-get -f install when you get a such problem
<davyd> and then wonder where on earth the music is coming from
<seb128> ah ah
<Haukkari> gpled: the developers are apparently screwing something up
<gpled> Haukkari: is this for 4.10?
<njs12345> davyd: I had something like that under windows.. I was in the middle of a game of Counter-Strike and all of a sudden music started playing :D
<Haukkari> gpled: yep
<Haukkari> gpled: maybe I should try Hoary
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> which packages are the standard C library manpages in?
<Haukkari> Are there any developers on this channel?
<gpled> Haukkari: i feel your pain.  i had the additional problem of my modem telling ubuntu it was a nameserver.
<odo> Haukkari: maybe first try other mirror? :)
<Haukkari> odo: ...
<Haukkari> odo: well, maaaayyybe
<davyd> gpled: perhaps your modem is a nameserver?
<Haukkari> odo: but that would be too easy, now wouldn't it?
<odo> sure
<davyd> usually they pass useful things via DHCP
<Haukkari> odo: where can I get a list of mirrors?
<davyd> the only time I've ever had anything majorly broken was modems trying to pass non-routable default routes, although thankfully I don't think you get those kind of problems any more
<odo> This works...haukkari is sitting next to me and we communicate via irc
<gpled> davyd: all i know, is that when my 192.168.0.1 shows up in /etc/resolv.conf, i can not use a web browser. can ping and dig, but will not browse the internet.
<njs12345> my worst ubuntu problem was my ati card, but that's a crappy POS anyway, so I don't really blame ubuntu
<davyd> gpled: hmm, sounds like some magic proxy server crack
<davyd> perhaps your modem is getting name info from the root servers via anycast
<njs12345> all the other problems I've brought onto myself by upgrading to hoary
<davyd> whereas in your browser you're using a proxy whose name is only exported internally via your ISPs DNS
<gpled> davyd: the modem says the nameservers are 205.1712.65.  i know they are 205.171.2.65
<Haukkari> boohoo
<Haukkari> Damn you, ubuntu
<JDahl> is gnome in hoary broken? I can only start X in failsafe terminal mode, and .xsession-errors gives me this: "Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1"
<gpled> davyd: lynx does it too
<davyd> gpled: do you have a proxy set in your environment?
<Haukkari> JDahl: even warty seems borken
<davyd> gpled: since that sounds broken
<gpled> davyd: nope. and if i use another isp/modem/dsl, i have no trouble
<davyd> in that ISP-broken sort of way
<JDahl> Haukkari, is that confirmed by other people also?
<gpled> davyd: think the isp is trying to save ip address
<Haukkari> JDahl: well, warty mirror is broken
<gpled> and doing some kind of bridge/magic
<Haukkari> JDahl: it doesn't need to be confirmed by other people. Package.list says something is there and I checked with links: those packages are not there
<gpled> strange thing, is knoppix has no trouble with this.
<davyd> I'm not sure what sort of weird bridgy shit you could do that would break something like that
<gpled> it is almost as if http is using its own resolver.  a diffrent one then ping and dig use.
<davyd> personally I think we should have just let IBM have it's way, the entire internet should have been one big layer 2
<davyd> that would have been so nice...
<gpled> the work around is to set nameservers, and tell ubuntu/dhcp, hands off the /etc/recolv.conf file
<karlos> hi all
<vafnord> hi
<karlos> ive buggered me gaim up
<davyd> gpled: still, sounds whacky
<karlos> i tried to install the latest version
<superted> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3804&highlight=bluefish <- how does one open or save the files in bluefish like this dude can
<karlos> now it complains about ssl libraryies
<vafnord> while messing around with gnome keyboard shortcuts, i have totally disabled
<davyd> it really sounds like your modem is anycasting, but I can't think of a way to prove that
<gpled> davyd: was tough to figure out what was going on. i would setup a computer at my house, take it to a friends house, and tell him, it was working realy, i saw it :)
<vafnord> my "c" key
<davyd> gpled: what sort of modem what it out of interest?
<gpled> davyd: i thought ubuntu was hanging on to my route setting some how
<gpled> actiontec
<gpled> qwest
<davyd> hmm, never heard of it
<gpled> i have a diffrent isp/modem.  i have no trouble
<davyd> yeah, sounds about right
<davyd> thankfully non of the ISPs here do anything weird really nowadays
<gpled> even apt-get can use the modem. just not any web browsers.
<davyd> except for Telstra Cable with it's 'heart beat'
<davyd> the weirdest authentication method ever
<gpled> smells of the msn isp days.
<davyd> basically, you plug in a cable modem, and you can dhcp an IP on it
<intinig> I got my guy back :)
<vafnord> does anyone know where gnome keyboard shortcuts are stored?
<davyd> or plug it into a switch, and DHCP an ip for every machine
<davyd> but to be able to send traffic, you first need to send a UDP packet to a magic port on a magic IP
<davyd> with your username and password
<davyd> which activates that IP for 5 minutes
<superted> is it difficult to downgrade to warty from hoary?
<davyd> so you send one of these every 5 minutes
<davyd> superted: undoubtedly
<vafnord> I've looked in ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf and I an't find them
<davyd> superted: it's generically hard to downgrade in debian
<superted> davyd: :\
<davyd> vafnord: use gconf-editor to search gconf
<bruceh> how can I get vnc server started?
<njs12345> davyd: I remember on #gnome yesterday you were talking about how to redefine the GNOME shortcuts
<davyd> njs12345: sounds possible
<njs12345> like ctrl+space goes to gnome-terminal
<davyd> alt-space
<njs12345> yup, that's the one
<njs12345> how do you do that?
<davyd> in gconf:/apps/metacity/something
<davyd> hmm, I need to flush crap out of my system, need to restart X
<njs12345> aha
<davyd> bbiab
<speel> does ubuntu have a changelog for the next release?
<davyd> significantly less broken
* davyd beams
<vafnord> davyd: Thanks, but I checked there and the binding that are giving me trouble do not appear to be set
<davyd> vafnord: what sort of binding is this?
<vafnord> davyd: I stupidly bound "c" alone as a shortcut and now the key won't work
<njs12345> speel: they have a roadmap sorta thing on the wiki
<Gordan> hi, i have a question guys, there's a recent version of Alien in the Ubuntu repo?
<davyd> vafnord: hmm, it shouldn't even let you do that
<davyd> vafnord: where did you bind it?
<njs12345> Gordan: I have alien installed and I don't remember installing it, I think it might be installed by default
<Gordan> ok tnx njs
<vafnord> davyd: In "computer -> desktop preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<njs12345> if not then it's probably in universe or multiverse (look in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<davyd> vafnord: and you can't click on it and press delete?
<Gordan> fine, tnx again
<deadshell> n1 else get their ubuntu cd already
<vafnord> davyd: I did, and according to that dialog those bindings are gone, but the two keys still don't work
<njs12345> deadshell: mine should be arriving soon.. but I lost my patience and d/led and burned it ages ago
<davyd> vafnord: out of interest, have you tried logged out and back in, in case something is jammed up?
<deadshell> me too but now i have 10 each of powerPC and x86
<vafnord> davyd: Sure did.  Haven't tried rebooting yet.  Maybe I should try restarting the x server.
<davyd> vafnord: yeah, I would
<davyd> or gnome-settings-daemon
<davyd> if that was still running, it might be choking things up
<vafnord> Hmmmmm
<njs12345> lol
<vafnord> davyd: tnx for the ideas
<njs12345> I ordered ten anyway deadshell, despite the fact that I'm the only person I know in RL who even knows what linux is
<davyd> njs12345: you're not looking hard enough ;)
<davyd> unless you're a hermit
<njs12345> lol no
<deadshell> lol njs12345  i'm not sure who would be getting these either but i can't pass up free stuff
<njs12345> I wonder what would happen if you ordered like 10,000
<speel> is it me or does anyone else find the wiki all disorganized
<vafnord> davyd: Hooray!  Killing gnome-settings-daemon worked.  Thanks so much!
<davyd> njs12345: they would be personally delivered from SPACE!
<davyd> by non other then Mr Shuttleworth himself
<njs12345> you wake up in the morning and one day your house is snowed in
<njs12345> except instead of snow, it's Ubuntu CDs
<deadshell> they came from zurich
<njs12345> deadshell: where are you?
<deadshell> Swiss made?
<deadshell> njs12345,  home
<njs12345> I mean like what country ;)
<deadshell> njs12345,  j/k im in NJ usa
<deadshell> aren't i funny
<JDahl> something seems to be wrong with gnome in hoary... right now I have to work (yes, I know - dont use developer's ver for a work machine), and I need a quick fix; what lightweight window managers are the easier to install, wmaker?
<njs12345> *cough*no*cough* :D
* deadshell smacks himself in the back of the head
<seb128> JDahl: what's broken in hoary ?
<njs12345> davyd, you're the same davyd on p.g.o right?
<speel> enlightment , fluxbox
<davyd> njs12345: that'd be me, there aren't many of us ;)
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> This year Stephanie and I will be giving someone a present involving free software.
<njs12345> that's a pretty good idea
<JDahl> seb128: I havent had time to put my finger on in... gnome freezes right after the panels come up (X is fine)
<njs12345> the cost of one CDR, and they won't know it :D
<davyd> njs12345: it comes with an awfully expensive digital camera ;)
<seb128> JDahl: killall gnome-panel gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus trashapplet
<seb128> JDahl: that's a known bug of gnome-vfs-daemon
<njs12345> I get that a lot as well
<davyd> my immediate family-in-law wanted to buy my father-in-law a new digital camera
<JDahl> seb128: thanks, I will try that
<njs12345> if that doesn't work then I just delete all the gnome conf directories
<davyd> only they wanted to buy some nasty one
<davyd> "because it came with photoshop"
<davyd> I looked it up at work and discovered it was Photoshop Elements (as I expected)
<njs12345> rm -rf ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome ~/.gconf ~/.gnome2_private
<davyd> so instead I ordered a Sony for pretty much the same price
<RubenV> njs12345: that must be the worst solution ever :)
<njs12345> RubenV: it's not that bad for me
<AndyFitz> davyd: what are you doing awake at this hour.  arent you in perth ?
<njs12345> I don't customize gnome that much, and the only thing I actually lose is my rhythmbox playlists (which I backed up first)
<vafnord> Eww, sony=proprietary memory
<njs12345> my cousin is into photography and he uses Photoshop Album
<davyd> AndyFitz: I dunno, and yes
<njs12345> but he's not talented with computers really..
<AndyFitz> its harder to convince relatives gimp is a wiser choice when they want something easy to use.   things like the new f-spot concepts look promising for home users
<speel> BAH GIMP
<njs12345> f-spot looks cool
<davyd> f-spot isn't bad, but is seriously alpha
<AndyFitz> yeah not nearly stable yet
<davyd> gthumb works better, but lacks the coolness
<davyd> AndyFitz: aren't you in Brisbane though?
<njs12345> I would install it and mess around (maybe even hack on it, I dunno.. even though I hate c#) but I can't get mono working
<davyd> so it's almost the other side of the night for you
<AndyFitz> davyd:  yeah and its 4am here
<AndyFitz> gmt+10
<davyd> hmm, that's right, no daylight savings in Queensland
<davyd> stupid 5 timezone summer
<AndyFitz> yep lol
<RubenV> gimp ain't really for organizing pictures
<njs12345> yeah, gimp's more like Photoshop really
<AndyFitz> ruben: its only meant to be good at manipulating them
<AndyFitz> gthumb is my fav but only because I owned acdSee back in days of yore when I used windows
<njs12345> davyd: I did my first patch against gnome-applets :) (I'm Nicholas J. Skehin)
<AndyFitz> f-spots timeline concept looks really swanky
<davyd> njs12345: you'll have to remind me... I see a lot of patches
<njs12345> a one-line XML patch to add Belgium to the locations list
<RubenV> njs12345: yeah! :D
<davyd> aah right
<AndyFitz> be right back, changing machines
<davyd> yeah, I've got to commit those later on
<njs12345> I'm working on DVD blanking support for n-c-b, but that's a bit harder
<njs12345> mainly because it actually involves writing C and it's not one line
<davyd> heh
<njs12345> while I was doing it though, a found a bug
<anir> hi guys
<anir> tell me which one is better.. LongHorn or Ubuntu
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> Ubuntu, mainly because it's not vaporware
<davyd> anir: I don't know, we still haven't seen Longhonn ;)
<njs12345> well.. most people haven't, unless you regularly go into certain channels on efnet
<anir> i am using a transformation pack of LongHorn on Xp davyd
<davyd> njs12345: I have an MSDN release around somewhere that I was sent
<anir> what is vaporware njs12345
<Ribs> Well, Longhorn will have some nice undocumented features
<davyd> I couldn't be bothered firing it up
<JDahl> what seb128 suggested to fix gnome didnt help.. I install enlightenment, but I cannot choose it from gdm.. does it use xdm?
<Ribs> and a few security holes, which is always a nice thing in a OS
<seb128> JDahl: you use the drive applet ?
<Ribs> but on the other side Ubuntu won't run like a compile pile of shit...
<davyd> avalon looked coolish
<njs12345> anir: vaporware? it's a product that hasn't showed up on the market yet
<davyd> but we'll see if it ever ships
<speel> we dont need to see longhorn all we know is its made by microsoft which automaticly makes it horrid
<speel> ;)
<anir> i was just mistaking by comparing windows with linux..
<njs12345> it's like
<anir> now i understand that both are different
<davyd> speel: if you employ the best software engineers in the world, minus maybe about 10. You do come up with cool features
<JDahl> seb128: yes... (in fact .xsession-errors gave some errors about mounting which I thought was irrelevant)
<davyd> speel: of course, that doesn't mean it won't be horrid ;)
<anir> what is the use of WINE
<seb128> JDahl: oh ok, so you need to kill it too
<anir> i am a new user of linux..switched a day back
<SeFoKumA> re
<njs12345> WINE lets you run windows apps under linux
<Ribs> anir: see www.winehq.com
<njs12345> but only some
<njs12345> and rarely perfectly
<seb128> JDahl: you are loosing a ton of time, the GNOME pb is solved in 10s
<Ribs> ... yet :)
<seb128> JDahl: just killall what I said before and add drive_... (don't remember the name exactly, look on ps)
<anir> yea but i am just not so happy with the limited software of linux..
<speel> limited?
<njs12345> anir: it's not limited - you just need to look hard
<anir> i mean compitable
<njs12345> except with games maybe.. that's why I keep xp around
<speel> anir have you used synaptic?
<anir> now i want to play mpeg4 files... what should i use?
<anir> yes speel..
<njs12345> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Bandit> whats synaptic
<anir> thats what .. restricted ..
<njs12345> a GUI tool to apt, Debian/Ubuntu's package manager
<JDahl> seb128: nothing matches ps -ef | grep drive
<speel> anir: http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/
<njs12345> they're not allowed to ship the video players/etc because it violates patents and such
<anir> speel what is that?
<seb128> JDahl: GNOME is started ?
<JDahl> seb128: no.. should it be?
<speel> the starter guide to help you setup whatcha need
<seb128> yes
<seb128> JDahl: start GNOME as usual
<seb128> if it hangs just do the kill in a console
<anir> speel i dont know much about kernels ..can i use linux?
<JDahl> seb128: bingo... you have a pretty solid gnome knowledge.. developer?
<seb128> JDahl: yep
<anir> i am not been able to load xawtv on  my system speel
<JDahl> anyway... thanks a lot - now I can work (and leave the hell of console mode irc behind me)
<seb128> np
<speel> you need the codecs i belive
<anir> yea the codes
<anir> i dont know how to use them
<njs12345> seb128: Debian and GNOME right? :D
<speel> that site i sent you can help you with whatcha need plus more
<seb128> njs12345: yep
<njs12345>  /whois works wonder
<njs12345> *wonders
<Hikaru79> Man, I love Ubuntu
<nakee> what version of kde comes with Ubuntu?
<anir> ha ha.. i loved it too... still i do. but i have some problem with it
<Haukkari> Anyone still had any problems with apt-get tonight?
<Riddell> nakee: warty has KDE 3.2, hoary mostly has 3.3
<Haukkari> My apt-get won't find the right packages
<Hikaru79> anir, what problems? :(
<Haukkari> And therefore can't install almost anything... some packages it does find but, well. It won't install those if it can't download all the dependencies. :(
<siretart> could somebody help me to debug gnome? after my partial upgrade gnome-panel does not seem to be started at all: metacity seems to run, but I dont see background or menu panel
<nakee> Riddell: thanks:)
<anir> i cant play mpeg4 files
<seb128> siretart: start GNOME and then killall gnome-panel gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus trashapplet in a console
<Haukkari> Why doesn't the damn apt work?! Any developers around?
<Riddell> Haukkari: what doesn't work about it?
<siretart> seb128: ok, and now?
<davyd> anir: there is information about that in the wiki
<Haukkari> Riddell: well, when I type apt-get install gnome... I get this:
<Haukkari> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main portmap 5-4ubuntu5 [22.4kB] 
<Haukkari> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main portmap 5-4ubuntu5
<Haukkari>   Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<Haukkari> Riddell: and I did apt-get update 10 seconds ago
<davyd> anir: you're not allowed to ship mpeg4 codecs without an appropriate license
<pantz_> hi people - debian newbie here - what package do i need for the kernel source?
<Mabus> daniels: X works fine :) However, I'm getting repeated crashes in gnome-panel now.
<siretart> pantz_: linux-source-`uname -r`
<Riddell> Haukkari: what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list for archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Haukkari> Riddell: lots of stuff. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted to start with
<Haukkari> Riddell: then I have universe
<anir> davyd .. tell me in details
<Mabus> daniels: I'm not sure where to look for logs or anything, so if you want any details, please help me locate them.
<davyd> anir: I don't recall the details
<Haukkari> Riddell: both are warty, of course.
<pantz_> siretart, when i search synaptic for linux - i don't see a linux-source-xxx package?
<davyd> which is why they are in the wiki ;)
<Gwildor> (hoary) i have bittorrent installed, bittorrent-gui also, but i cant use it, nothing i have tried will launch it.
<anir> davyd i just want to play my cds but its not playing
<Haukkari> Riddell: any ideas? :/
<Gwildor> pAntZ, are you searching "xxx" or pluging in actual numbers?
<pantz_> Gwildor, btdownloadcurses.py is not bad - kinda gui-ish
<Haukkari> Maybe I should just wait until tomorrow and hope it'll be fixed by then
<pantz_> Gwildor, just the word linux
<Gwildor> kk
<Gwildor> :)
<siretart> pantz_: I see a linux-source-2.6.8.1
<davyd> anir: try the application goobox
<anir> goobox..
<anir> cool
<Riddell> Haukkari: are you using a proxy?
<Haukkari> Riddell: not that I know of. :)
<seb128> siretart: should, work ... it doesn't ?
<Haukkari> Riddell: and I did get some packages from there
<siretart> seb128: nope, I see a mouse curser, and my gnome-terminal. nothing more
<anir> davyd how can i install it?
<Haukkari> Riddell: the packages apt tried to get and failed aren't there according to links. So packages.list is broken or something very weird is going on.
<seb128> siretart: do you use the drive applet ?
<pantz_> siretart, i haven't updated from the base install kernel yet - have to wait until my bandwidth is reset tomorrow or i will have to pay - could it be that the source for that kernel is not in the repo?
<crimsun> Amaranth: / scizzo: X.Org 6.8.1-1ubuntu8 is available.
<siretart> seb128: what is drive applet? (i suppose no)
<Amaranth> crimsun: already using it :P
<pantz_>  # uname -a
<pantz_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Riddell> Haukkari: what does "grep -r roxy /etc/apt/*" give you?
<seb128> siretart: and applet for GNOME which has small picture of the drives to mount/umount
<Haukkari> Riddell: nothing.
<Haukkari> I installed Ubuntu just a few hours ago from the minicd
<siretart> seb128: should I use it or could that be the culprit?
<seb128> siretart: you need to killall all the stuff use gnome-vfs
<seb128> siretart: in the gt, ps ax | grep drive ?
<siretart> seb128: there is no drive
<seb128> siretart: you have the panel freezing ?
<siretart> but I think I managed it, gnome just started, but i dont now whz
<seb128> and killall nautilus gnome-vfs-daemon gnome-applets trashapplet doesn't help ?
<workGremlin> popey: o/
<ACIDnet> hey all
<popey> ola!
<Riddell> Haukkari: I'm out of ideas I'm afraid, are other people having problems downloading portmap?
<siretart> seb128: now the panel works. Now I'm rebooting to be sure..
<joaquinz> hi
<seb128> siretart: ok
<joaquinz> could anybody get work the framebuffer in ubuntu?
<Haukkari> Riddell: no idea. :/
<stuNNed_> is latest xorg in unstable broken?
<Haukkari> Riddell: it does the same with almost every other package too
<crimsun> stuNNed_: in Hoary? No, it's fixed. 6.8.1-1ubuntu8
<Haukkari> Riddell: only the most basic stuff seems to install... like aumix and stuff
<crimsun> stuNNed_: -7 is broken
<stuNNed_> crimsun: you da man thanks :D
<joaquinz> i've tryied compiling my own 2.6.9 kernel but while booting the screen shutdowns,  but this kind of shutdowns because high resolution or frequence
<workGremlin> popey: Are you an Ubuntu user yet?
<anir> crimsun what do u think about slakeware
<popey> workGremlin, no, not yet
<crimsun> anir: it's a fine distro.
<popey> workGremlin, I use debian exclusively
<Haukkari> Riddell: eh
<siretart> seb128: thanks for your help, now the beast works but I dont know what the problem was..
* workGremlin too \o/
<popey> (at the moment)
<joaquinz> i dont know what to do, in my last debian sid box i had not this problem...
<anir> is it better than ubuntu? crimsun
<Haukkari> Riddell: when I told apt-get install portmap it installed it
<workGremlin> I either need to try Ubuntu again, or Gentoo.
<seb128> siretart: np
<Haukkari> Riddell: but then apt-get install gnome had the next package, that is aalib1, to complain about
<popey> workGremlin, yeah, I can't decide which to use either
<crimsun> anir: you can't compare distros like that.
<Riddell> Haukkari: very strange
<Haukkari> Riddell: and I don't want to install 190 packages by hand. :/
<joaquinz> does anybody have an idea?
<anir> what is dostros crimsun?
<ACIDnet> ive just installed ubuntu on my PC :D :D :D :D
<crimsun> anir: you can compare _versions_ of the same distro but not different Linux distros.
<workGremlin> popey: I dunno if Gentoo might be better for me - I'll get bored if everything works straight away, might be nicer to watch it compile and break stuff in an optimised way :)
<anir> okay.. crimsun
<popey> workGremlin, ricer
<workGremlin> popey: Rice?  We're having curry?
<anir> i mean is mandrake is better for a new user crimsun
<joaquinz> ?
<crimsun> joaquinz: perhaps you need to set a fb mode using gtf?
<crimsun> anir: again, you can't compare them like that
<ACIDnet> just out of interest, i have about 20Gb spare, and i was wondering if i could break that into 4 * 5Gb partitons and install 4 different distros on there - is it easy??? Will it auto detect gurb
<Haukkari> Damn you aptitude!! How can I mark a task to be installed in aptitude?
<anir> crimsun i am not comparing.. i am asking which version is good for a new usercrimsun
<billytwowilly> apt-get installl packagename
<joaquinz> crimsun : what?
<crimsun> anir: they're both good for a new user
<crimsun> joaquinz: a fb modeline.
<anir> okay..
<joaquinz> crimsun : i've put video=vesafb,mtrr vga=792 in my grub config file
<Xenguy> anir: Ubu is very impressive and will only get better; you should try it if you are trying different distros :-)
<joaquinz> and then in boot my screen shutdowns... i can use the computer in X mode, but not in console mode
<anir> okay
<crimsun> joaquinz: it works with vga=normal, correct?
<joaquinz> crimsun : yes
<joaquinz> wait
<ACIDnet> is installing other distros easy?? Will they auto be added to gurb??
<joaquinz> vga=normal is the same to dont put vga=xxx?
<joaquinz> ?
<crimsun> joaquinz: yes
<crimsun> joaquinz: did you compile vesafb in with "y"?
<joaquinz> crimsun : obviously :)
<crimsun> joaquinz: have you read http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=279648 ?
<Eagle101> hello everyone...can someone please please help me out...my ubuntu box wont start after i updated the system...it starts but all i see is the wallpaper and my cursor
<joaquinz> crimsun : are you god? :)
<crimsun> joaquinz: no, I just read before asking.
<Xenguy> heh
<joaquinz> crimsun : so, do i have to wait the bug resolves?
<crimsun> joaquinz: no, you can recompile your kernel to use either of the workarounds outlined there
<Xenguy> Eagle101: what did you update anyway?
<Eagle101> Xenguy: apt-get dist-upgrade
<alzen> one problem i have, ubuntu can't see partition table on my hd, it is caviar 120gb disk; arch linux has problems with it too, only mdk from these 3 distros can see partitions properly, anyone knows what can be the reason?
<Xenguy> Eagle101: you 'upgraded' to Hoary?
<joaquinz> crimsun : sorry , really but i didnt understand very well.. if i download again the kernel-source package, will it come with the bug-fix'
<crimsun> joaquinz: no.
<Eagle101> no no..i have warthy...i just wanted to update my own system
<crimsun> joaquinz: you have to do one of the following: 1) compile vesafb as "m" and rebuild the initrd, or 2) revert the changes in modular-vesafb
<Xenguy> Eagle101: My knowledge of Ubuntu is limited still, but I have used Debian for some years...
<joaquinz> and how can i revert the changes in modular-vesafb? recompiling modules? (make modules)  ?
<Amroc> lamont you here yet?
<Eagle101> Xenguy: because now i can get to shell, but i cant even use the apt-get becasue it says that its corrupted and i have to use apt-get install -f , but stil that wont help
<Xenguy> AFAIK, the 'apt-get dist-upgrade' command is only for moving to a new version (e.g. moving from Warty -> Hoary, or something similar)...
<neighborlee> could someone do me a favor and try and install mplayer...I seem to have the right repositories in place but trying to install it gives me several dependency errors...( few of them are libartsc0 and libfribidi0 ) ??
<crimsun> Xenguy: it's used anytime packages need to be added and/or removed in addition to upgraded
<Xenguy> Eagle101: If you want to make sure your Warty install is completely up-to-date, then something like this should work -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Eagle101> Xenguy: i think you are wrong, apt-get dist-upgrade is to update all the applications and sucn things to the latest version...doesnt have to do anything with hoary
<ACIDnet> hmmm,  i dont like Xchat's theme - whats a good colour combie?
<Xenguy> Eagle101: maybe I am wrong -> see what crimsun said
<crimsun> joaquinz: no, change your kernel config to make vesafb support as a module, then recompile
<crimsun> Xenguy: no, what you said is mostly correct.
<crimsun> (if one is an astute user, dist-upgrade is safe for daily use)
<Eagle101> Xenguy: i knew that apt-get update is only to upate the sources.list , and i never heard of apt-get upgrade
<Dko> Hello could someone answer a newb question please?  Im trying to move files and folders around with the GUI (typing out commands is driving me insane.) But I don't seam to get a password so I can edit root folders/files which makes it impossible to do it thru the Gui.  What can I do?
<Xenguy> Eagle101: so what to do now? ...
<crimsun> Dko: FAQ. You use `sudo' with your _own_ passwd.
<Eagle101> Xenguy: i dont know man, is there any way that i can ubuntu back on
<joaquinz> crimsun: ok, thx u
<Dko> I know about sudo.  But I don't wana use the command line every time. Id rather use the gui.
<Xenguy> Eagle101: what happens if you do what I said above? (or perhaps crimsun has better advice?)
<popey> dko "sudo nautilus"
<Eagle101> Xenguy: you mean go back to ubuntu shell and type apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<kipod> hello :) does some here knows how i can add a right click > play in xmms  option ( when the mouse is over an Mp3 folder  )
<Eagle101> kipod: in gnome?
<kipod> Eagle101,  yeah ^^
<Xenguy> Eagle101: yeah, that's one idea (also be aware that on the few occasions I did 'apt-get dist-upgrade' with debian, I would sometimes need to repeat the command several times for all the dependencies to synchronize to a stable state)
<Xenguy> Eagle101: also, if I noticed an error on a particular piece of software, I would sometimes need to uninstall that one, and re-run the dist-upgrade -- stuff like that
<Eagle101> kipod: right click on a file, and go to some tab there(forgot which one) and choose xmms default
<Dko> Ok thanks.  Thats doing the trick
<Eagle101> Xenguy: o ok...but also when i went to the shell. and i tryed to install kde, it wont let me, it says that apt-get is corrupted or soemthing
<kipod> Eagle101,  ^^ yeah  but i want to add this option for a folder
<Xenguy> Eagle101: In that situation you do *not* want to complicate things with KDE...
<Eagle101> kipod: only for that particular folder, or for all the files .mp3
<Xenguy> Eagle101: you're trying to get your system back to a sane state...
<Riddell> Eagle101: try apt-get install kde-core
<Xenguy> Eagle101: since no one is suggesting anything different, try what I said and then report the exact error messages, if any
<kipod> Eagle101,  to all the folders that contian MUSIC fils
<Eagle101> Xenguy: well then how would i go to fix that apt-get corrupt thing
<Xenguy> Riddell: no no
<Shufla> hello :)
<veran> what I have done when system is messed up, is remove all the base X packages, which kills all the X apps, then start installing only what I want
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Dko> Ok just one more question and im gone. :P  Is there any possible way to adjust my gamma settings? Or get a program that will allow me too?  My monitor isn't very bright even with its brightness setting at max. ><
<da_bon_bon> anyone here using Samsung Samtron 56V monitor? plese its urgent!
<Eagle101> kipod: yea, that worked for me, just select one file and make xmms default, then xmms will play that file automatically
<Eagle101> Xenguy: ok let me go and ill be back
<Xenguy> Eagle101: OK
<kipod> Eagle101,   i don't want it to play a file i want it to play a folder ... like with WinAmp on WINDOWS
* Xenguy wonders if eagle101 is dual-booting...
<veran> why not just add the folder your playlist in xmms?
<Dko> I guess there isn't a way.  ohh welll... :/
<da_bon_bon> anyone know why i am epxeriencing display corruption in i810 on knoppix 3.6
<veran> what kind of curroption?
<veran> anything interesting when you tail the XFree86 log?
<kipod> cuse its much more easy to just right click it and mark play folder on XMMS
<kipod> veran,  ^ look up
<da_bon_bon> anyone know why i am epxeriencing display corruption in i810 on knoppix 3.6
<speel> try a knoppix channel
<da_bon_bon> speel: no one is responding out there
<speel> bah umm have you tryed linuxquestions?
<speel> www.linuxquestions.org
<jirah> hola
<jirah> ?alguien habla espa?ol?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: you might try a newer version of Knoppix
<jirah> o meor aun..alguien escribe en espa?ol?
<yam> jirah: un poco
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: ok. thanks. anyway, can i fix this version?
<jirah> mmmm...kooll
<crimsun> jirah: #ubuntu-es tambien
<jirah> tu sabes si ubuntu soporta la Ati radeon 9200
<jirah> aaaa...ok...thank you
<jirah> :D
<crimsun> de nada
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<Shufla> funny...
<Shufla> smth has happen to my password on ubuntu.com...
<Eagle101> Xenguy: u there
<Xenguy> Eagle101: yes
<miausX> see you later guys :)
<WW> Is it possible to tell Firefox to ignore certain web sites or URLs?
<Eagle101> Xenguy: i went and did apt-get update and finished successfully...then when i did apt-get upgrade, i get this error message
<Eagle101> Xenguy: Reading package list..Done
<WW> I can't find something like this in the preferences window.
<Eagle101> Xenguy: Building Dependency Tree...Done
<Eagle101> Xenguy: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these....The following packages habe umet dependency...gnome panel: depends: libecal6(>=1.0.2) but it isnt installed
<Eagle101> Xenguy: also Depends: libedataservers (>=1.0.2) but it isnt installed...E: Umet dependencies, Try using -f
<Eagle101> Xenguy: thats the error message
<Xenguy> Eagle101: good - got it...
<crimsun> Eagle101: you appear to have mixed apt sources, and at least 'libedataservers' doesn't exist as a package
<Amaranth> WW: You looking for something like AdBlock?
<WW> Amaranth: I'm not sure what AdBlock is, but it sounds like what I'm looking for!
<Eagle101> so what do you think i should do
<crimsun> Eagle101: what distro did you upgrade from?
<Eagle101> crimsun: i installed ubuntu fresh on this new hard disk
<njs12345> WW: http://adblock.mozdev.org
<WW> Amaranth: I found the AdBlock web page Thanks for the suggestion.
<WW> :)
<Xenguy> Eagle101: if you do have mixed apt sources, as crimsun thinks, then there must be some reason for this - did you do anything out of the ordinary along the way?
<joh> I'm unable to start X (xorg) on hoary. It says it's unable to load the base modules "bitmap" and "pcidata" which does not exist. Anyone experienced a similar problem?
<Xenguy> Eagle101: oh BTW, are you dual-booting?
<Eagle101> Xenguy: yes i am dual booting...and i dont think i did something ordinary
<Xenguy> Eagle101: OK, here's one idea...
<nakee> joh: look in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules see if libpcidata is there
<Shufla> cu
<Xenguy> Eagle101: I wonder if it is possible to get rid of 'gnome panel' (since that is causing the error), then re-run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' ?
<Eagle101> how do i do that...?
<Xenguy> Eagle101: this is my typical approach, BTW -- if I get errors regarding a piece of software, I remove the offending party :-)
<joh> nakee: it's not
<ACIDnet> how do I tell what codecs i have installed - like divx, xvid, mo3
<joh> nakee: only libpcidata.a
<nakee> yea
<joh> nakee: this is after downgrading, wait...
<nakee> joh: check your xorg.conf and see what's the module path
<Xenguy> Eagle101: we need to find what package contains 'gnome panel'...
<Eagle101> Xenguy: can it also be because my friend gave me his sources.list and i copied them into my sources.list
<jo> I tried to create an account on the ubuntu website using the join_form. But it keeps on loading until I get a timeout error. Any ideas?
<Xenguy> Eagle101: maybe we should have a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<crimsun> joh: known issue. It's fixed in 8 as of several hours ago.
<neighborlee> in gnome how do I add a new menu item..i'm trying in nautilus > Applications:/// < but its not allowing me to choose type 'directory' from list ???
<crimsun> joh: the auth portion is temporarily down
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> jo: the auth portion is temporarily down
<tolstoy> neighborlee, good question. that feature seems to be gone from the latest hoary builds
<Xenguy> Eagle101: how many files get listed when you do -> cd /etc/apt && ls -l sources*
<neighborlee> tolstoy, lemme slap whomever made that decision < LOL
<jo> crimsun, oh ok. And when will it be up again?
<neighborlee> tolstoy, I suppose it was buggy then ;(
<tolstoy> neighborlee, i added an "evolution" menu item when evo wasn't being added, now i have two!  and "pan" disappeared.
<Eagle101> Xenguy: only one...sources.list
<tolstoy> neighborlee, nautilus folks have a habit of just removing things by policy: like no right-click to get a terminal, no "extract", etc.
<Xenguy> Eagle101: OK, backup that file first
<joh> crimsun: auth portion?
<Eagle101> Xenguy: why you think it can be from the sources.list too?
<crimsun> joh: no, read what I said about 8. The "auth portion" is directed to 'jo'.
<jo> :-)
<neighborlee> tolstoy, happy joy
<joh> crimsun: ah, ok, thanks.
<crimsun> jo: I don't have an ETA, sorry.
<neighborlee> tolstoy, and then we wonder why kde is more popular
<Eagle101> brb
<jo> crimsun: ok, no problem.
<tolstoy> neighborlee, speaking of which, I did something, somehow and nautilus covered up all windows with its background.  in other words, by workspace switch "saw" windows, but I couldn't.  fun!
<neighborlee> tolstoy, i'm going to ask in  #gnome LOL
<cabrilo> hello. I want to loop mount an iso but I keep getting "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#"
<cabrilo> any ideas?
<tolstoy> neighborlee, who knows, maybe it's that pesky xcompmgr I keep using.
<neighborlee> tolstoy, haha
<tolstoy> neighborlee, once you have drop shadows, it's hard to give 'em up.  not to mention windows fading in and out.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<neighborlee> tolstoy, like that eyecandy ey ? LOL
<neighborlee> o_0
<tolstoy> neighborlee, actually, the dropshadows are _great_ for having many windows (say, source files) on the screen.  so, candy==good, but i find it actually improves usability
<neighborlee> tolstoy, where is this feature located
<tolstoy> neighborlee, are you using hoary?
<wasabi_> Anybody have any suggestions for deploying ubuntu over the network?
<wasabi_> Does the d-i let you do that?
<neighborlee> no..all ive done is apt-get upgrade..im half afraid to dist-upgrade LOL
<tolstoy> neighborlee, well, if you've got the x.org version of X, you just make a couple of mods to xorg.conf, then apt-get xcompmgr (helps to have, say, nvidia)
<Xenguy> wasabi_: there is a tool called 'FAI' (fully automatic install)...
<wasabi_> FAI sucks.
<Xenguy> wasabi_: but I don't know more than that, and there may be a simpler way for you - consider it just a pointer :-)
<Xenguy> wasabi_: you have tried that tool?
<wasabi_> yes
<Xenguy> wasabi_: what is the main reason it "sucks" (I am curious) ?
<neighborlee> tolstoy, lemme check
<wasabi_> It reimplements d-i, silently.
<wasabi_> Using debootstrap.
<wasabi_> So, no good hardware detections, etc.
<Xenguy> hrm
<neighborlee> tolstoy, if I  had x.org i'd have x.conf in /etc/X11 right
<wasabi_> I think I just found a page about preseeing d-i.
<wasabi_> That might be better.
<neighborlee> tolstoy, dont think I do as i just have XF86Config-4  there now...
<Gwildor> (hoary) i have bittorrent installed, bittorrent-gui also, but i cant use it, nothing i have tried will launch it.
<neighborlee> tolstoy: hmm i'm glad they are moving to x.org
<tolstoy> dpkg -l | grep xserver ought to tell you for sure
<njs12345> or X -version
<tolstoy> njs12345, and give up the chance you use cmd-line pipes while we still can?  bah! ;)
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> tolstoy, XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1 (Ubuntu 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25.1 20041117134039 root@)
<neighborlee> tolstoy, so your telling me I prob. should dist-upgrade <G>
<neighborlee> tolstoy, and maybe backup first ?LOL
<tolstoy> neighborlee, well, i don't know.  i've managed to deal with hoary probs so far, but ymmv, of course
<crimsun> Hoary really is quite manageable _if you don't upgrade everyday_
<crimsun> granted, that removes the edge
<crimsun> ;)
<tolstoy> crimsun, some of us are addicted.  I mean, wake up, coffee, apt-get . . .
<njs12345> tolstoy: me too :D
<crimsun> tolstoy: eh. I have a crontab that updates every 30 mins. :D
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> well
<njs12345> I've written a custom daemon that updates whenever it senses I have the spare CPU cycles
<tolstoy> lately, I've had to kill a lot of gnome-this and gnome-that. when I restart X, i've gotten "gnome-panel already exists", but I can't see it, etc.  fun!
<njs12345> IN ASSEMBLY
<crimsun> just update, though.
<tolstoy> heh.
<njs12345> tolstoy: I get that a lot as well :\
<njs12345> meh, I just can't live without the cutting edge though
<tolstoy> and these drop shadows: i just bought myself a new video card (retired the old matrox) because I can't live without 'em.
<njs12345> lol
<tolstoy> add Option "Composite" "Enable" to the extensions section in xorg.conf, apt-get install xcompmgr, xcompmgr -c -f &, and away you go! ;)
<DigiKill> ehlo....question for anyone Dualbooted Ubuntu and OS X....accessing other hdds from other OS...possible?
<DigiKill> OS X didnt see ubuntu partitions real well, and i dont/cant access my HFS+ Drives from Ubuntu :S
<sjoerd> DigiKill: for OS X you need something that can read ext2.. I've got something installed for that, don't remember the name
<tolstoy> neighborlee, according to #nautilus on gimpnet: the vfolder method in gnomevfs has been dropped, so no applications:///, the menu system has been changed to use gnome-menus which is a new module, and respect the freedesktop spec
<DigiKill> my OSX install is fsckt, so im just mostly tryin to access my hfs+ drives <got 80 gigs i need access too: Data:>
<tolstoy> neighborlee,  more: there is no menu editor atm, but you can add a .desktop for each entry than you want to add
<neighborlee> tolstoy, I think I figured out how to do it..i'm working on it..seems 'create launcher' is doing the job but i'm not done yet so we'll see <<<<<
<tolstoy> neighborlee, by which he means: .gnome2/vfolders/applications
<DigiKill> already did a  mount -t hfsplus /dev/hd<X> /mnt  tho now im not findin where the hell my 80gig'r is :S
<sjoerd> DigiKill: linux can read hfsplus, but i don't know if it's enabled in the ubuntu kernel..
<joh> how do I check what the module path is in xorg?
<neighborlee> tolstoy, yup np...as I say its working it seems..ill know for sure in a sec
<DigiKill> i looked thru packages...it should come as default on Ubuntu...mine did
<DigiKill> but it seems to "not be lovin me"
<sjoerd> DigiKill: you sure you've got the right hdX
<DigiKill> sjoerd: i did a 'fdisk -l hd<x> to find the proper Sizes...so yeah
<speel> hey did any one get defective cds from the cds they sent?
<DigiKill> not i speel
<speel> hmm
<DigiKill> i got mine from budgetLinuxcd's tho...
<DigiKill> my Ubuntu order hasnt come in over a month
<Fire`> did anyone had problems configuring network during install ( I have DSL type connection with login;pass ) ?
<DigiKill> grr...this is buggin me...all my music is on 80gig and it wont let me have it>>.....argh!
* DigiKill grabs a smoke n steps outside
<JohnnyBGood> nite all
<petrov> hello
<derJunior> hi@al
<derJunior> all
<derJunior> the package ubuntu-dekstop do what?
<njs12345> it's a pseudo-package I think
<njs12345> if you reinstall it, it takes your system back to the state it would have been when you first started it up
<miggumike> how can i remap my f11 and f12 key to be my middle and right mouse buttons?
<derJunior> hmkay
<derJunior> how can i static change my defaut language in gnome?
<joh> hmm, I've installed nvidia-glx and compiled the nvidia-kernel, but when starting xorg, it says it couldn't load glx because the modules does not exist. libglx.so exists in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/ though.
<daniels> joh: sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.{so,a}
<joh> daniels: thanks!
<daniels> no worries
<neighborlee> whats the command to launch nautilus from terminal..if I just type nautilus it doesn't give me the full pane on left side etc.etc. like clicking on 'home'..??
<sjoerd> neighborlee: looking for nautilus --browser ?
<njs12345> heh.. gimp 2.2 is out
<neighborlee> sjoerd, yes thats prob. it thx
<derJunior> whats the name of the java package? I use universe
<neighborlee> sjoerd, yes thats it thxxxx
<neighborlee> njs12345, kewwwwl thx for heads up
<speel> does ubuntu have a new pkg for the new gimp
<derJunior> hm
<njs12345> probably not given the fact it only came out like 10 minutes ago ;)
<derJunior> how can i use the multiverse source?
<sorcio> hi there everybody
<speel> well lol i mean usually when do they release it
<sorcio> anychance anybody out there using ndsiwrapper?
<sorcio> would like to give it a try but don't have any link and no internet connection (yet) on ubuntu linuxbox
<will> is there a realplayer how to?
<speel> will : yes
<sladen> on the wiki if I recall correctly---there's a search box in the corner
<speel> will: http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#realplayer
<will> speel: where is it ? search comes up with nothing in ubuntus website
<speel> i just sent you the link
<will> ta!
<sladen> speel: can you make sure there's a link to that on the wiki so that the next time somebody does a search it shows up
<derJunior> LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en",
<derJunior>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<derJunior>         LANG = "en_GB"
<derJunior> where can i set this variables?
<sorcio> Riddell: could you pls help with ndiswrapper ;)
<kipod> is there a way to upgrade my firefox
<kipod> from 0.9 to 1.0
<roo9> anyone know what package contains Xm/Xm.h
<crimsun> lesstif-dev
<crimsun> well, on my system at least
<crimsun> it's a Motif header.
<roo9> anyone use ubuntu on ppc ?
<Riddell> sorcio: don't think so, never used it
<sorcio> Riddell: tah. I though you did
<miggumike> is there any tutorials on how to get MoL running?
<miggumike> on ubuntu. i found one for debian, but it wants me to install a new kernal and last time i tried to install debian they didn't have my sound supported.
<roo9> miggumike: MoL ?
<crimsun> Mac on Linux
<roo9> ahhh
<derJunior> okay i give up
<roo9> miggumike: that does require patches to the kernel. You can probably patch the ubuntu kernel
<derJunior> cu tomorrow
<roo9> miggumike: ubuntu is based on debian, so you should be able to do it nicely.
<roo9> miggumike: I have copious experience with the kernel, so if you want to take a stab at it, i'll hang around and assist you
<miggumike> yeah, but when i tried to installed debian a couple days ago the sound didn't work, so i don't want to install the kernal they want me to
<flithm> hey everyone... my gf has expressed interest in getting windows off her machine, so I'm currently looking for options for a good distro that she'll enjoy using.  One of her requirements is that she be able to install her own applications, and since ubuntu is debian based I though it might be good.  Just curious on what ubuntu users think about this.  How about package management, does it just use synaptic or does it have its own custom thi
<flithm> ng?
<roo9> miggumike: don't install debian, just follow those intructions on your ubuntu machine
<miggumike> ok cool
<eruin> anyone know what "failed to load module "bitmap" and "pcidata"" when trying to start X after an upgrade to hoary might mean?
<eruin> I've doublechecked xorg.conf (and deleted xf86conf) - the modules aren't mentioned anywhere
<miggumike> roo9: http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~ctwardy/mol-debian-benh.html
<miggumike> can you check that out and see if it looks ok?
<thenuke> flithm: well, because ubuntu is build on debian, it uses apt-get
<thenuke> flithm: and synaptic is installed by default
<roo9> miggumike: those instructions would be highly debian specific, since they only provide package instructions
<flithm> thenuke: would you recommend ubuntu to someone who has never used linux before?  or would you recommend another distro?  I myself use another one, but I would never install it on her machine.
<roo9> though... you could just install from source
<eruin> flithm: I would.
<eruin> flithm: in my experience it's fairly easy to set up, and pretty much fool-proof once you're past the install
<flithm> eruin: cool.  do you use synaptic or just apt-get for package management?
<roo9> miggumike: if there are source .debs you could make your life much easier
<roo9> lemme check
<roo9> yeah, there are
<miggumike> roo9 may i msg you?
<roo9> miggumike: sure
<eruin> flithm: depends... for quickie installs or operations I know exactly what I need to do - I use apt-get, but synaptic for upgrades/new package selection
<eruin> flithm: mostly because my first distro was debian ;-)
<flithm> eruin: gotcha.  thanks for the info
<flithm> one last question... is ubuntu gnome only?
<eruin> flithm: yeah, well, afaik they do provide kde packages, but the main dekstop scope (see apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop) is gnome
<flithm> thanks
<flithm> I exposed her to several wm's and she definitely preferred kde
<eruin> the most kde-centric distro is Suse, I think
<roo9> is there a facility similar to http://packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<seb128> flithm: there is kubuntu project
<Riddell> eruin: mandrake, mepis, arklinux, xanderos, linspire and knoppix are also kde-centric
<seb128> flithm: kde in ubuntu
<eruin> Riddell: yeah, the only onw I would recommend is suse, though
<eruin> then again, that's probably mostly a matter of personal taste
<eruin> I can't base that opinion on anything specific ;)
<flithm> thanks for the all the help everyone... appreciate it.
<roo9> libxaw6-dev is broken btw
<eruin> roo9: you tried an update?
<esher> hi
<eruin> I just got a new one here
<roo9> eruin: I just updated this morning, i can try again
<Shinjan> hi
<roo9> eruin: still broken, specifically, it's the depend on libxaw6, libxaw6-dev depends on a version of libxaw6 that is not present
<eruin> oh, nm me ;)
<DigiKill> question: anyone know the proper Kernel to use for install on a Dual CPU?
<sjoerd> DigiKill: one of the -smp ones
<DigiKill> yeah...know that much...but choice at Install ?
<DigiKill> last time i used install-power4
<neighborlee> whats best  way to convert a avi file to svcd ?
<roo9> DigiKill: you can use a non-smp one to install though, then upgrade to a smp kernel later, it just won't use both cpu's during the install
<DigiKill> i did that last nite...but i fubar'd my install....yaboot got 10 gigs and ubuntu got 9 gigs on another partition...lol
<DigiKill> was just curious if anyone knew what choice right off the bat for installin SMPKernel
<unperson> It is not possible to use an SATA drive with a parellel EIDE Mobo is it?
* Xenguy sighs...
<roo9> unperson: with a SATA to IDE converter
<dee> hey hey\
<dee> any one here thats currently on ububtu?
<dee> ???/
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 01:48:01)
<roo9> dee: probably 1/2 the channel, just ask your question
<dee> lol
<dee> i was woundering how to install from source
<dee> Like.. compile
<jayeola> man that was such a funny question
<dee> well
<dee> nvm
<dee> Well
<dee> I need to know hwo to unzip somkthing
<unperson> roo9, I'm assuming this is a PCI card?
<eruin> sudo apt-get install zip / unzip
<dee> well
<dee> i dont wanna do it like that
<eruin> you'll probably need the universe or multiverse repositories in your sources.list
<dee> like
<dee> i dont wanna use the ubuntu installer thing
<dee> i want the universal way
<frankps> hi
<eruin> oh, eh, well first off, we're not talking about unzip ;)
<jon1012> hi :)
<eruin> no idea how to _install_ ubuntu itself from the sources
<roo9> unperson: no, it's a small little adapter chip that plugs into the back of the SATA drive and gives you an IDE connection
<frankps> sorry, but I am new to compiling linux kernels, how long does it take on a 1,4 GHz Pentium M?
<eruin> but you could easily fetch all your packages and rebuild them from source using apt-get -b after you've installed
<frankps> I have started compiling it
<roo9> frankps: 2-5 hours
<jon1012> I have a little problem, I have installed xorg from hoary and now the xorg server don't want to start it tells me that he can't find the module bitmap and pcidata :/
<eruin> provided you have the apt-src lines in sources.list
<unperson> roo9, Ah, any idea the ballpark of what these things cost?
<frankps> roo9: You are kidding?
<roo9> frankps: yes
<eruin> jon1012: umm, try apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade plus apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<roo9> unperson: 10-12$USD
<frankps> roo9: Good
<jon1012> thx :)
<eruin> jon1012: I just had the same problem.. seems that the repository was a bit out of synch ;)
<frankps> roo9: So then 10 hours?
<roo9> frankps: 15m-1 hour, depending on how much ram you have
<unperson> roo9, THanks.
<jon1012> lol ok ;)
<jon1012> eruin, I was going to recompile from source all the xorg stuff
<frankps> roo9: I have some (512 MB)
<roo9> frankps: probably 1/2 hour
<dee> i am trying to unzip this tgz
<roo9> if even
<frankps> thanks roo9
<jon1012> eruin, thx :)
<frankps> going for a cup of tea then
<roo9> dee: you don't unzip tgz, you ungzip/untar them
<roo9> dee: try "tar xvf <file>"
<roo9> err
<dee> can nyone help me  unzip this tarball? if so please PM me
<roo9> tar zxf <file>
<dee> ok cool
<eruin> reboot-time ;)
<jayeola> uh-huh
<jayeola> like roo9 said
* roo9 marvels at the sheer stupidity of the human race in general
<dee> roo i pm'd u
<roo9> dee: don't pm without permission
<roo9> and uze
<dee> ok
<roo9> tar zxf <file>
<dee> roo9,  may i PM u???
<roo9> just ask in channel de
<roo9> e
<dee> ok
<dee> i unzipped it
<dee> now what?
<dee> do the make crap?
<roo9> yes
<roo9> type make crap
<dee> lol
<dee> ok
<warty_girl> hi
<Gwildor> (hoary) i have bittorrent installed, bittorrent-gui also, but i cant use it, nothing i have tried will launch it.
<dee> root@knockout:/home/dee # ./configure && make && sudo install
<dee> what did i nott do right?
<jon1012> tar zxvf <file>X
<warty_girl> has anyone here an experience with radeon 9200 on amd64 and ubuntu? i wonder if i shall buy the card
<tomchuk> dee: you mean "sudo make install"
<dee> tomchuk, pm  me plz
<will> has anyone tried updating the latest linux-images and gotten a load of confusing options to chose from? and, do they have the Nvidia Driver?
<Reiver> is there any place I can read up on how to be able to access an SATA raid stripe set?
<speel> hey any ubuntu devlopers here? i keep getting time outs on the site
<Haukkari> Hello
<Haukkari> Where does Ubuntu get its /var/lib/apt/lists/* files?
<Haukkari> I seem to be missing some of those
<KAOS> ehlo...quick partition question if i may...
<noob> hi, i'm trying to config my internet. My cable modem is directly plug to my ethernet card. in the console i type : sudo ifdown eth0; dhclient eth0 ; ifup eth0
<noob> and i got, permission denied and stuff like this
<KAOS> on /boot partition, does it need to be bigger than 1mb? as yaboot uses 800kb by itself : or would it be better to use a 5mb partition in case it gets too big :S
<tomchuk> Haukkari: you need to so a sudo apt-get update
<noob> i already confg my network once, but i m not able anymore:(
<Dko> Could someone one help me real quick?  Ive had to install Ubuntu like 5/6 times.  It it self goes on fine and runs great.  But when ever I run windows 98 once or twice and reboot GRUB all a sudden won't load up.  Making it impossible for me to boot in eigther windows or Ubuntu untill I reinstall Ubuntu.  Does anyone know the cause?
<tomchuk> KAOS: my boot partition has 25MB in it - disk space is cheap, make it 50MB and call it a day
<Haukkari> tomchuk: mok
<Haukkari> tomchuk: ok, even. :)
<KAOS> ty tomchuk: i'll go bigger than...
<KAOS> my first time dealin w. yaboot
<will> okay, so everytime i install a new kernel, i have to re-install the nvidia driver?
<tomchuk> KAOS: KAOS oops, didn't read the yaboot stuff
<tomchuk> looks like yaboot needs a small bootstrap partition and then the usual linux boot partition
<tomchuk> KAOS: don't mind me just fallow yaboot's instructions
<Dko> Can anyone help me solve my problem? ><
<Dko> Maybe if I installed LILO instead?  Though I can't seam to figure out how.
<speel> is there a easy way to make a vcd??
<tomchuk> speel: vcdtools or vcdimager
<noob> y as-tu des channels daide linux en fr%
<noob> [16:34]  <noob> pcq je ne suis pas avec fedora, mais ja
<noob> hi, i'm trying to config my internet. My cable modem is directly plug to my ethernet card. in the console i type : sudo ifdown eth0; dhclient eth0 ; ifup eth0
<noob> and i got, permission denied and stuff like this
<ajmitch_> because sudo is only applied to the first command in the list there
<tomchuk> noob: the semi-colon seperates three commands - you need to enter sudo for each of those: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo dhclient eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<noob> ohgh
<noob> ok !
<noob> or ill use sudo -s
<noob> so ill open a session
<tomchuk> noob: but if you have "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces you don't need to manuall call dhclient
<noob> thanks guys
<tomchuk> noob: just sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<noob> ko
<noob> ok* ! ill try it !
<noob> thanks ! again
<tomchuk> np
<mdke> i can't seem to be able to edit menus in the same way in the new hoary. What is the easiest way to edit the menus now does anyone know?
<joshua__> mdke, i dunno... but i realized that as well
<Dko> If no one can solve my problem can they maybe help me uninstall grub and put somthing else on like LILO?
<mdke> joshua__, yeah i've lost my previous menu entries
<tomchuk> Dko: seems win98 is trashing your mbr, lilo probably won't help that
<tomchuk> Dko: if your BIOS has a setting to write-protect the MBR that would be best
<joshua__> mdke, oh... you mean menu for grub?
<mdke> joshua__, nope for gnome
<joshua__> mdke, ok, im lost
<Dko> Alright ill check my BIOS.
<mdke> joshua__, i mean the gnome menus. No problem this end with grub
<tomchuk> mdke: you can do it manually editing the desktop files in /usr/share/applications and using the desktop-file-* tools to validate and install them
<mdke> tomchuk, right ok. Any idea why the ability to edit the menus by right clicking is no longer there?
<tomchuk> beats me, I don't run hoary, it might be an upstream change in gnome
<mdke> hmm
<tomchuk> mdke: oh, I thought you were trying to add/edit items by going to aplications:/// in nautilus
<mdke> nope
<tomchuk> mdke: go to aplications:/// and you should be able to add/edit/remove launchers
<jo> quit
<mdke> apparently that is not a valid location
<mdke> i tried the correct spelling too
<seb128> there is no tools to edit the menus in hoary
<mdke> hi seb
<Ribs> Doesn't going to applications:// work?
<seb128> but with the new gnome-menus package from tonight you can get a debian menu with all the old debian entries in it
<mdke> seb128, how come they can't be edited now?
<seb128> you just need to install "menu" and "menu-xdg"
<seb128> mdke: that's called "development"
<mdke> what do you mean?
<seb128> mdke: you start by making a system and then the tools up to it
<seb128> mdke: the menu system is new, that's logic to make the base first no ?
<seb128> and then the tools to edit it
<martink> hey seb128, just found a way to start epiphany (amd64, #4785): uninstall mozilla-browser :-/
<mdke> guess so
<Ribs> are there any plans for Ubuntu to migrate to Epiphany?
<Dko> *Sighs* I don't seam to have an option to write protect my MBR.
<Ribs> or is it sticking to firefox?
<seb128> Ribs: epiphany is available
<seb128> you can use it
<seb128> martink: weird
<Ribs> Where is it?
<mdke> Ribs, have you tried the universe repository?
<tomchuk> Dko: hmm, well I don't know what to say except get rid of Win 98 :)
<Ribs> Well, I'm using hoary i386 atm
<Ribs> gonna change to warty amd64 soon
<seb128> martink:
<seb128> $ ldd /usr/bin/epiphany |grep xpcom
<seb128>         libxpcom.so => /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libxpcom.so (0x40032000)
<martink> seb128, yes, now that the other libxpcom is gone, it finds that one
<Dko> I wish I could.  But there are too many programs that I need win98 for. >< WIsh I had the money to upgrade it to xp.
<seb128> you have that now ?
<seb128> martink: ok ...
<martink> seb128, and unless I uninstall (mozilla's) libnspr4, it doesn't resolve domain names
<seb128> even with
<seb128> even with mozilla-browser installed it picks the right one on i386
<nyktovus> how can i make no icons in the ubuntu menus?
<martink> yes, I saw that the grep gave 4 or 5 libs on i386 and only one on amd64
<seb128> mdke: epiphany-browser is in main
<mdke> ok
<mdke> Ribs, there is your answer
<subterrific> i have an open bug in the epiphany bug tracker about that issue
<seb128> subterrific: which one ? the lib ?
<mdke> nite all
<Ribs> ta
<subterrific> yeah, it would link to the right libnspr4 at compile time, but the wrong one at runtime
<joaquinz> hi, does anybody know how to put a module to autoload at the very-early boot time?
<subterrific> did the latest xorg update break OpenGL for anyone else/
<subterrific> ?
<joaquinz> ?
<martink> subterrific, #152223?
<joaquinz> maybe putting it in the initrd, is there anyway to do this? because i need vesafb to load at the boot time to get working bootsplash :S
<subterrific> joaquinz: like how early? /etc/modules is pretty early
<subterrific> oh
<tomchuk> nyktovus: ing gconf-editor: /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<subterrific> hey pepsi
<pepsi> hi subterrific
<pepsi> :)
<subterrific> martink: yup
<joaquinz> subterrific: do u have any idea?
<subterrific> joaquinz: nope
<Rhodan> hi all
<Rhodan> anyone know where I can download an ISO of the latest build of Ubuntu ?
<joaquinz> :(
<scizzo> Rhodan: warty is the latest
<scizzo> Rhodan: latest stable that is
<Rhodan> but a newer build with updated drivers etc ?
<Rhodan> having a prob installing warty on my pc, it can't detect the sata drive
<joaquinz> does anybody have any idea?
<scizzo> AFAIK is that the warty release is the latest build and that you have to use synaptic to update the kernel and such...
<Ribs> is it possible to make it so that ubuntu keeps all the data already on the drive if I decide to re-install it?
<Rhodan> damn ok, so i'm screwed
<Ribs> ie. all stuff in /home
<joaquinz> is there anyway to put a module in the initrd(like reiserfs module)  and to load it at the boot time?
<littlepenguin> Yes, ribs. Just go to the partitioner manually in the setup, edit the partition w/ home and set don't format.
<Ribs> thank you littlepenguin
<littlepenguin> joaquinz, try editing as root /etc/modules
<nyktovus> that worked!
<tomchuk> nyktovus: of course it did ;)
<joaquinz> littlepenguin : now, i have vesafb in my /etc/modules... but i need to load earlier... it is loading too late
<littlepenguin> you want vesa framebuffer? if you want framebuffer for the kernel messages add 'append=xxxxx' to lilo.conf. not a grub epert. xxxxx=the fb mode you want
<joaquinz> littlepenguin : but , i've vesafb compiled as a module
<joaquinz> so, until the system enters the second runlevel (after mounting partition) it doesnt load vesafb
<joaquinz> so the screen keeps black for a few seconds... and i need to load vesafb early because bootsplash
<littlepenguin> if it's a module, it won't load until it starts a runlevel. correct if wrong
<nyktovus> how can i make numlock comeon at system boot?
<joaquinz> littlepenguin : exactly :(
<joaquinz> littlepenguin : but if u look, many modules like reiserfs
<joaquinz> loads at the begining of the system... they are in a auto-generated initrd...
<littlepenguin> im not sure if u can work around that. maybe ask the guys on #kernel or the kernel mailing list
<joaquinz> :(
<joaquinz> ok thx u
<tomchuk> joaquinz: just compile vesafb and framebuffer consle support into your kernel
<tomchuk> joaquinz: not as modules
<littlepenguin> if you need kernel compiling hel, there's a whole thread on the lq forums (linuxquestions)
<joaquinz> tomchuck: i cant :( there's a bug in the kernel source with vesafb
<bluefoxicy> wtf
<littlepenguin> i mean help
<bluefoxicy> my password doesn't work?=
<bluefoxicy> >:(
<littlepenguin> pw doesn't work on what?
<CraHan> well looks like X is back
<ACID|net> evening all
<CraHan> but now gnome is gone ;)
<CraHan> guess we can't be too demanding with hoary ;)
<Pozac> My gnome is not gone?
<littlepenguin> what doesn't your password work on? your account, root, sudo?
<CraHan> mine doesn't start anymore
<subterrific> CraHan: try rebooting?
<CraHan> blue bg and empty panels
<CraHan> rebooted already
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> I had that error yesterday
<bluefoxicy> uhhh
<littlepenguin> cranhan, maybe a gconf problem?
<CraHan> could be
<bluefoxicy> hey guys, is ubuntulinux.org slow as shit today?
<CraHan> haven't changed anything since the last update though
<subterrific> CraHan: rm -rf ~/.ICE* ; rm -rf /tmp/.ICE*
<Pozac> Got it working via startx.. lots of processes hanging around?
<CraHan> subterrific: ok
<subterrific> CraHan: that usually fixes gnome not starting for me
<CraHan> just deleted those files
<subterrific> opengl just stopped working for me in hoary
<CraHan> now to see what happens :)
<ACID|net> how easy is it to dual boot a linux distro with another linux distro?
<TheCan> Hi. is it true suspend to disk doesnt work in 2.6.8.1? allthough it's in the kernel config..
<Pozac> ACID|net, very easy.
<littlepenguin> Acid|net, very easy. Just edit the bootloader conf
<ACID|net> Pozac: Will the setup/install sort it?
<Pozac> ACID|net, Ubuntu install imported all my lilo options into its grub :)
<littlepenguin> Yes, the setup will (atleast for me)
<ACID|net> i want to install fedora or gentoo or another distro just to see what the difference is
<nyktovus> how can i make numlock comeon at system boot?
<Pozac> Notably, I haven't booted any other linux distros since I installed ubuntu.
<bluefoxicy> damnit I can't get to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/forgottenpassword :(
<CraHan> thanks subterrific that did the trick
<Pozac> nyktovus, Look at numlockx, or your systems bios.
<littlepenguin> the system bios is most likely to have it
<Pozac> ACID|net, With gentoo you can choose to just use the grub you already have installed, and just add an entry to it. (Since you'll be doing it all manually anyway)
<subterrific> is daniel s around?
<nyktovus> numlock is ON in the bios, but when ubuntu starts it turns it off
<Pozac> nyktovus: odd, my numlock is on.
<Pozac> and I didn't turn it on.
<nyktovus> great
<TheCan> anyone knows where to get 2.6.9 source deb?
<nyktovus> mine has to be activated
<king_arthur> hi there
<king_arthur> just a trivial question about filesystems...
<king_arthur> what type of filesys to specify in fstab in order to mount a win XP partition?
<ajmitch_> morning jdub
<ajmitch_> king_arthur: either vfat or ntfs, most likely ntfs
* ajmitch_ will bbl
<lukins> anything I can do now that I've hosed my x server?
<tomchuk> lukins: install and run debian stable untill you learn your lesson :P
<ajmitch_> harsh punishment
<tomchuk> If I were a real sadist, I'd have said Windows ME
<lukins> tomchuk, i tried to update my ubuntu with sarge!!!
<tomchuk> you mean apt-get dist-upgrade to Sarge?
<tomchuk> or from sarge?
<ajmitch_> you're rather brave
<lukins> no, i had a sarge disk 1 cd and i tried to upgrade ligtk2
<lukins> just so i could compile a kernel, but somehow something got screwed
<ajmitch_> that sounds a little odd
<lukins> well, i though since they were both debian, what would be the difference
<tomchuk> lukins: it's possible to fairly cleanly do a dist-upgrade from sarge to warty, but mixing packages can be troublesome
<lukins> so it seems
<lukins> has anyone been able to compile a kernel on ubuntu?
<speel> is it me or is the ubuntu site going slow
<aeruder> lukins: well, i don't use the ubuntu packages for kernels, but i compile plenty
<bluefoxicy> <bluefoxicy> damnit I can't get to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/forgottenpassword :(
<king_arthur> speel: probably you oing to fast 8)
<speel> lol
<bluefoxicy> anyone know if ubuntulinux.org is down/slow?
<speel> lol i just said the same thing
<speel> yea its slow for me to
<aeruder> its ok for me
<bluefoxicy> shet
<king_arthur> speel: how much RAM have you got?
<speel> 512
<bluefoxicy> 768 here
<king_arthur> speel: you nee plenty
<king_arthur> speel: that's plenty
* bluefoxicy is trying to alter 3 wikipages
<Cyberjames> ubuntu rocks
<speel> i dident say ubuntu is slow im saying is the ubuntu site going slow :P
<king_arthur> speel: lol
<bluefoxicy> xi seem to not be able to log in as well.
<king_arthur> 301 users might be one reason
<bluefoxicy> Cyberjames:  it will rock more when it is more secure  :)
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: 'more secure', such as?
<DJCarras> buenas
<tux_> man, suprnova had to go down
<tux_> oh well...
#ubuntu 2004-12-31
<king_arthur> tux_: suprnova down? that's bad news
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  Such as https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JUSNAnalysis  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ProactiveSecurity  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4374
<speel> yep but exeem is in the workings
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: aha
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: I just read some of those pages a few minutes ago :)
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  There have been people working on security hardening Gentoo.  Those efforts are also being focused on Debian by another project.  They're also targetting Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  I'm very interested in this stuff, so I've been watching them :)
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: I'm interested in selinux integration work
<|QuaD-> selinux integration?
<|QuaD-> i thiunk i came in mid conversation
<gen> cocks
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  I'm not really much interested in an enterprise-class SELinux policy, but I'm not opposed to it if it's done well enough that it doesn't put 5 more layers of visible cruft in front of the user
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  I think if there is an SELinux policy, there should at least be an option to give sysadmin_t role automagically if you su or login to root; of course, strictly speaking, this may not be the best idea (I am not an access control expert though).  I'm very lazy though :)
<bluefoxicy> I don't want to talk about access control; I have no experience with SE/GR/RSBAC/LIDS, nor formal training, so I have nothing interesting and insightful to offer.
<ajmitch_> even the strict policy allows direct transition to sysadm_t on login by root
<bluefoxicy> interesting.
<ajmitch_> getting that working with sudo, su is more fun
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  SE-X?
<speel> damn i cant login to the ubuntu site
<bluefoxicy> speel:  nor I
<ajmitch_> fedora core 3 has a targetted policy that just limits certain daemons
<speel> i forgot my pw and for some reason it times out when i try to reset it
<ajmitch_> SE-X is being worked on, afaik
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  interesting
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  I'm fairly certain that the most painful is going to be getting PaX integrated :)
<ajmitch_> if PaX is selected as the way to go
<bluefoxicy> it's easy enough, except it's ubiquitous and will break incompatible third party software
<bluefoxicy> of course, the breakage rate is very very low
<bluefoxicy> but it happens
<ajmitch_> but certain things like JVMs can hiccup on PaX :)
<bluefoxicy> yes
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  easy enough to fix with chpax (or paxctl if they have PT_PAX_FLAGS in them; pipacs said he could wire up paxctl to clobber the PT_GNU_STACK marking and alter the ELF header to change it to PT_PAX_FLAGS, since PT_GNU_STACK is useless under PaX)
<gpled> i am trying to learn more about ubuntu.  looking at inittab, it looks to me, that ubuntu starts at runlevel 2.  is that correct?
<tomchuk> gpled: yup
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  the problem is that some things that break under PaX are outside ubuntu's main distribution.
<ajmitch_> yup
<ajmitch_> and if they work on other distros, people will blame ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> Personally I think that since so few things actually have problems with PaX, that it'd be more rewarding to just enable full pax, hardmode, mark what breaks in Ubuntu's world, fix what you can, and let third party developers handle their own sih.t
<bluefoxicy> We're talking something liek 20 out of several thousand packages
<ajmitch_> yeah
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  I actually wrote to the Kaffe list and told them how to do a JVM functional under full PaX :)
<bluefoxicy> http://www.kaffe.org/pipermail/kaffe/2004-October/099938.html  There it is.
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  I think the first concern is going to be SSP though, not PaX.  You read the USN analysis I did, right?  40% of bugs (NOT including kernel bugs) were buffer overflows
<bluefoxicy> err, 40% of *exploitable* bugs :)
<bluefoxicy> . . . 40% of USNs involved exploitable bugs based in buffer overflows.  THERE.
<ACID|net> whats PaX?
<bluefoxicy> ACID|net:  proper handling of the NX bit, and emulation of the NX bit on x86
<bluefoxicy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PaX
<Cyberjames> ubuntu livecd rocks
<bluefoxicy> yes, very much  ;)
<ACID|net> ahh, thats why i aint hard of it :)
<ACID|net> *heard
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: yes, I just watched on irc an online talk by a hardened debian developer
<ajmitch_> he was talking about these various things
<ACID|net> hhmmm, too many machines on,  got this one, laptop and ubuntu one
<ajmitch_> you call that too many? :)
<ACID|net> for me yeah ;)
<ACID|net> i usually only have this one
<bluefoxicy> ajmitch_:  yeah, trulux?
<bluefoxicy> he's the guy doing all the work :)
* ACID|net wishes he could develop....
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: yep :)
<Pozac> ACID|net, you can. It's free, and not so hard.
<andrew_> hello
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: I might end up helping out, at the moment I just use a bit of selinux stuff on debian sid
<usual> I am using a livecd to try and reinstall grub on my disk hda, I am getting errors like "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<andrew_> Can anyone answer me why on Ubuntu I can not run the resolution of 1280x1024?
<tux_> andrew_, i missed the discussion... what system are you running it on?
<|QuaD-> andrew_: are you sure your card is capable of it
<ACID|net> usual: http://www.desktop-linux.net/grub.htm
<ACID|net> look at that
<ACID|net> and check your doing it right
<andrew_> yes
<andrew_> very sure. I'm running an ATI 9600 XT
<andrew_> in Windows and before I updated it worked.
<|QuaD-> andrew_: did you configure your xfree config file right?
<andrew_> I should have.
<|QuaD-> andrew_: post it online somewhere
<tux_> sorry about that...
<tux_> closed my tray app
<andrew_> I'll upload it...
<miausX> hi! :)
<Pozac> ehlo :)
<miausX> hiiii Pozac ! :D
<lexhider> andrew_: I installed a machine with that card, on setup I was given a list of resolution to select/deselect. 1024x768 was selected by default but 1280x1024 wasn't and I had to manually select it.
<andrew_> That's not the problem
<Pozac> re miausX :)
<andrew_> I can't even select it.
<|QuaD-> andrew_: where is your config file
<andrew_> I have the choices of 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768.
<Pozac> Refresh rate set too high?
<miausX> anybody uses screen?
<andrew_> Hold on, |QuaD-.
<Pozac> what monitor?
<crimsun> miausX: of course :)
<andrew_> http://fast.filespace.org/fenris/XF86Config-4
<Pozac> miausX, everybody uses screen
<andrew_> The monitor supports 1280x1024.
<|QuaD-> i LOVE screen
<miausX> crimsun: do you know something about a status bar? :D
<siimo> anyone know how long warty will be supported? like security updates etc
<miausX> me too :D
<crimsun> siimo: 18 months.
<crimsun> siimo: says on the web site.
<ACID|net> crimsun: Is that after hoary or after relase?
<crimsun> ACID|net: come again?
<crimsun> siimo: sorry, clarification: "at least" 18 months.
<|QuaD-> andrew_: looks good to me
<|QuaD-> did you check your logs
<|QuaD-> ?
<andrew_> meaning?
<ACID|net> 18 months after the next release or after warty's release
<miausX> put this in your .screenrc:
<siimo> ok thanks
<miausX> hardstatus on
<miausX> hardstatus alwayslastline
<miausX> hardstatus string "%{.bW}%-w%{.rW}%n %t%{-}%+w %=%{..G} %H %{..Y} %m/%d %C%a "
<|QuaD-> andrew_: your xfree logs, see if they have any hints
<miausX> and enjoy :D
<crimsun> ACID|net: 18 months following the october 2004 release of warty
<andrew_> OK.
* |QuaD- is wondering if the next release will come wiht a KDE release
<miausX> ufff... I can't wait to hoary release... yum! :)~
<siimo> crimsun, ?  thought its 18mths after the release of warty
<siimo> "Each release is supported for at least 18 months."
<siimo> i think that means from when it is released
<miausX> |QuaD-: me too, but I preffer E DR17 in hoary yum yum! :D
<|QuaD-> E DR17?
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> never gonna happen
<miausX> Enlightenment DR17 :D
<Pozac> :)
<|QuaD-> Pozac: :(
<|QuaD-> miausX: oh
<miausX> Pozac: hey! I have my DR17 compiled from CVS in my warty right now! :D
<andrew_> where would the logs be located |QuaD- ?
<|QuaD-> andrew_: /var/logs
<crimsun> siimo: that's what I just said.
* |QuaD- is also waiting for nvu and sunbird :)
<miausX> |QuaD-: I have a txt about that, I can send it to you if you want :)
<|QuaD-> about what?
<Pozac> miausX, CVS != release :)
<Riddell> |QuaD-: ubuntu won't but there should be a KDE ubuntu one day
<Riddell> |QuaD-: canonical ubuntu won't but there should be a KDE ubuntu one day
<|QuaD-> Riddell: i know
<Pozac> KDE Ubuntu *brr*
<|QuaD-> Riddell: a boy can dream can't he?
<miausX> hahahahaha
<Pozac> Kubuntu.
<crimsun> we should all beat up calc for defecting from kde
<miausX> lol
<crimsun> =P
<ACID|net> Riddell: But isnt it easy to install KDE? using apt-get?
<|QuaD-> miausX: what do you have a text about?
<|QuaD-> ACID|net: its not optimised though
<Riddell> crimsun: he hasn't defected that I know of
<miausX> |QuaD-: I think nvu is available as precompiled binary: download, untar and execute (like firefox or thunderbird)
<|QuaD-> miausX: yeah... it is
<andrew_> in the logs file, when it tries to use the res I want it to, it says hsync out of range, any ideas?
<crimsun> Riddell: maintainership or daily use? =P
<miausX> |QuaD-: compiling, installing and upgrading DR17 from CVS
<|QuaD-> andrew_: maybe your syncs are out of range
<andrew_> and I guess I should reconfigure x86?
<|QuaD-> miausX: i like ubuntu packages
<lexhider> andrew_: what monitor are you using?
<Pozac> Kbuntu.
<andrew_> I have no idea.
<miausX> |QuaD-: well... me too, but some packages are old, and I need the latest version
<andrew_> But it is compatible with that res, I run that resolution in windows.
<|QuaD-> miausX: you running hoary?
<|QuaD-> andrew_: your syncs are off though
<miausX> |QuaD-: no I don't, I'm in warty :)
<|QuaD-> look up the syncs for your monitor
<|QuaD-> miausX: i run hoary, new packages :)
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<miausX> |QuaD-: hehehe, I hope upgrade to hoary in a few days, I can't do that right now :)
<deadshell> andrew_, my hsync is 30-90
<deadshell> in /etc/X11XF86Config-4
<siimo> does ubuntu detect other linux distros while setting up bootloader?
<deadshell> *in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<|QuaD-> miausX: i like hoary
<|QuaD-> miausX: though it breaks often
<miausX> oh :(
<tux_> siimo, yea
<miausX> |QuaD-: bad thing, I need a distro rock solid
<crimsun> hoary seems ok right this instant
<tux_> i have 6 including ubuntu on my other laptop
<miausX> tux_: O.o
<andrew_> hm
<ACID|net> tux_: Why??
<|QuaD-> crimsun: right now it is good :)
<andrew_> i think I'll just reconfigure xconfig
<starman12> trying to help friend get his 56k modem to work in linux..its a LTwinmodem for which im trying to install the driver via: sudo dpkg -i lt*.deb..it starts and looks like its going to install but errors out near end iwth : unable to find /etc/modprobe.conf ????
<|QuaD-> andrew_: you probably need to set the syncs manually
<andrew_> probably.
<tux_> andrew_, look up model of monitor on google
<siimo> brb going to do a fresh install of ubuntu
<andrew_> I did.
<tux_> ok
<andrew_> and the horizontal syncs are 30-87.5
<miausX> oh!!! good news! --> "Patrick Volkerding is back, feeling much better"
<miausX> I was a slackware user... good times (but not better than Ubuntu :)
<|QuaD-> anyone here use mozilla suite?
<miausX> |QuaD-: no, sorry :S
* Xenguy hits /.  ...
<nyktovus> how do i add something to a menu?
<aeruder> miausX: really??
<aeruder> miausX: awesome
<miausX> aeruder: well, slack is a good distro for a server, but you know... ubuntu (installed with custom)... hum! :D
<eruin> azureus is pretty damn nice
<eruin> perfect gtk2 integration if I ever saw a java app do that
<aeruder> miausX: yea, i know... but its good to hear he is back
<Xenguy> miausX: they don't tell what really happened tho
<aeruder> i'm not a slack fan in any way :)
<tux_> eruin, yea, but if there are no torrents to get
<eruin> I've got lotsa torrents to fetch ;)
<tux_> suprnova had to go by-gy
<eruin> oh
<eruin> thepiratebay.org
<tux_> byebye
<eruin> ;>
<miausX> :D
<tux_> lol
<tux_> thks
<eruin> suprnova always sucked anyway ;)
<kebac> I have never used any linux before, only BSD:s. I want to try some linux on my desktop. Could Ubuntu do it?
<miausX> kebac: what bsd?
<eruin> kebac, ofcourse ;)
<eruin> ubuntu is the mother of all linux desktops
<aeruder> kebac: yep
<miausX> hahahahaha
<kebac> miausX: NetBSD and FreeBSD
<nyktovus> how can i make my login face use a logo?
<nyktovus> or a picture?
<miausX> kebac: you'll love Ubuntu :D
<kebac> miausX: right :)
<kebac> i will give it a try
<miausX> kebac: I have FreeBSD 5.3-RELEASE installed into my slave disk... I don't boot in FBSD since months :D
<kebac> miausX: i have BSD:s only on servers, windows on desktops
<miausX> kebac: well... If you like build all from source etc etc, maybe gentoo is your choice
<kebac> miausX: once had Freebsd on desktop, too bad HDD broke down
<miausX> aha, oks :)
<eruin> nyktovus, check System -> Settings -> Logon picture
<lexhider> kebac: IMHO the *best* linux distros to use are either debian or ubuntu, they are very closely related.
<nyktovus> wheres that?
<jon1012> has anyone used the last xfce rc2 under ubuntu ? :)
<Pozac> nyktovus, You need to choose a gdm theme with a chooser..
<kebac> miausX: i want everything just to work without scratching my head too much:)
<nyktovus> i dont have a system menu
<jon1012> (compiled from source)
<eruin> lexhider, for desktops, I'd say ubuntu or gentoo
<starman12> does anyone know if they are working on getting better 56k modem support in ubuntu ?
<eruin> ubuntu is more of a desktop-focused debian
<miausX> kebac: yep, Ubuntu is a VERY GOOD desktop, and why not, an excelent server (distrowatch.com replaces a debian woody by FBSD, but Ubuntu was here too)
<ACID|net> is gentoo really hard to install??
<lexhider> kebac: I've used openbsd, freebsd, netbsd, gentoo, mandrake, redhat, fedora.
<nyktovus> it has a chooser, my little login face is some dudes shadow with a question mark for a nose
<starman12> ACID|net, generally yes UNTIL you've done it a few times
<miausX> ACID|net: in my opinion, yes
<eruin> ACID|net, not really.. YMMV ofc
<starman12> heh
<Pozac> in my opinion no
<miausX> kebac: oh, well... Ubuntu is for you :)
<ACID|net> if u read the handbook is it ok?
<eruin> ACID|net, yeah
<starman12> gentoo IMO is way overkill for the GAIN
<eruin> actually my gentoo runs like a breeze
<crimsun> I love Gentoo.
<pepsi> whorey
<kebac> miausX: ok :)
<starman12> and its NOT going to attract suzie homemaker anyway..so I say ubuntu rules..and we do want new users right ? <G>
<miausX> ACID|net: well... the handbook is wonderful, but I preffer install FBSD, no gentoo :)
<crimsun> The file manager, that is, not the distro, though I suppose the distro ain't half-shabby either.
<ACID|net> i want to have ubuntu, gentoo, slackware, freebsd on my machine
<eruin> I just use ubuntu because I'm the apt-get dist-upgrade-every-day kind of user, and recompiling my entire system every other day isn't my cup of tea ;)
<crimsun> well, get to it, ACID|net. Xen's a free download.
<miausX> eruin: lol
<starman12> eruin, I think MOST would agree with you...
<kebac> eruin: i completely agree
<eruin> other than that, gentoo is wonderful
<kebac> in BSD:s i like that they dont need to be upgraded as often as linuxes do
<eruin> ubuntu has a much friendlier community though ;)
<kebac> :)
<Pozac> Now appreciate that fact or we'll bash you good.
<Pozac> ;)
<eruin> hehe
<miausX> ACID|net: well, my experience: slackware (a very good distro, simple, rock solid, excellent server, but with few packages ready to install), gentoo (good distro, but I preffer ports from FBSD, the same but better)
<lexhider> kebac: you don't have to upgrade woody very often.
<Pozac> lexhider, When did you last upgrade your woody?
<lexhider> that sounds a bit like a personal question.
<kebac> lexhider: actually i have never seriously even tried linux on my own machines.. but my friend uses linux and he upgrates his OS's almost daily
<Pozac> it is. :)
<eruin> haha
<ACID|net> whats a good way to get to know a lot of distros? after installation?? Install a few packages, what else?
<Pozac> ls -l ?
<eruin> kebac, sounds like he's following the development branch
<miausX> ACID|net: well... run services :)
<miausX> Pozac: loooooooooooooooool
<|QuaD-> now here is my question, how different is using firefox, thunderbird, and sunbird then just using the mozilla suite?
<miausX> |QuaD-: what is sunbird?
<aeruder> calendar
<Pozac> |QuaD-, much!
<miausX> oh oks :)
<|QuaD-> Pozac: why?
<kebac> eruin: he maintains quite a large web site...
<eruin> |QuaD-, well, afaik the mozilla suite is dead
<ACID|net> miausX: Like what??? Apache, mysql etc?
<lexhider> quad: not a great deal, just a clean UI .
<Pozac> |QuaD-, like debian and ubuntu ;)
<eruin> |QuaD-, it's almost like comparing opera to using firefox/thunderbird though
<eruin> ;P
<aeruder> mozilla suite is not dead
<|QuaD-> eruin: its not dead
<eruin> mozillas default browser is firefox, anyway
<Pozac> |QuaD-, mozilla is the old stuff that helped create the architecture, firefox, thunderbird and sunbird are made for the people :)
<miausX> ACID|net: apache, mysql, vsftpd, bind, cups, samba, sshd, postfix, squirrelmail, dhcpd, ntpd, and iptables :D
<|QuaD-> Pozac: I don't think you are right, from my understanding, sunbird is jsut a standalone mozilla calc
<|QuaD-> *calendar
<|QuaD-> and same with thunderbird
<eruin> |QuaD-, yes. in mozillasuite you get everything, while the birds and foxes are standalone things
<miausX> ACID|net: it's only an idea... run services = install packages, fight with configuration files, compile the kernel... etc
<Pozac> so they finally merged?
<lexhider> quad: sunbird is still a fair way away from a 1.0 unlike firefox and thunderbird.
<eruin> who merged?
<|QuaD-> eruin: so... what is the advantage to the birds?
<kebac> me and your mother
<Pozac> firefox and mozilla?
<|QuaD-> lexhider: right
<eruin> yeah
<eruin> as of 1.0
<kebac> :)
<Pozac> oh
<ACID|net> miausX: So get them setup on one distro, check its all working then do it all over again with another??? (more or less)
<Pozac> all for the better i suppose
<eruin> which is why firefox is splashed all over mozilla.org front :P
<Pozac> ACID|net, any old hardware lying around?
<ACID|net> yep
<miausX> ACID|net: oh, well... I don't know... :)
<ACID|net> P120, 16mb and a 166, 64mb
<miausX> ACID|net: it was only an idea :)
<Pozac> ACID|net, so make that work
<Pozac> :)
<miausX> ACID|net: yuuuuuuuum! good server :D
<Pozac> with all the distros
<tux_> ACID|net, Damnsmall will work on it
<|QuaD-> eruin: so mozilla suit has firefox and thunderbird?
<miausX> use it as a gateway, firewall...
<tux_> i have one running hre
<ACID|net> hmmm, if i remember correctly freebsd is running apache on it
<ACID|net> which i did last year
<ACID|net> but i cant fully remember
<miausX> tux_: I have feathe linux installed in my usb stick :D
<eruin> |QuaD-, no
<miausX> feather*
<|QuaD-> eruin: i meant the equivalent
<curvycom> I'm fairly new to linux, using Ubuntu, can anyone suggest a good gui daemon manager?
<eruin> |QuaD-, mozilla _suite_ is the same old mozilla browser / mozilla mail, etc
<eruin> but the browser focused on by mozilla is now firefox
<|QuaD-> so mozilla suite is old?
<miausX> curvycom: hum... I use console + vim... but did you try webmin?
<Pozac> I never quite understood why services-admin was left out.
<eruin> I think theres a roadmap or something on mozilla.org that explains that
<|QuaD-> eruin: i was looking for something
<|QuaD-> couldn't find anything
<|QuaD-> imho, thunderbird and sunbird should be seemlessly integrated
<Pozac> imho, I don't care.
<Pozac> Evolution takes the cake.
<|QuaD-> Pozac: i didn't like evolution
<|QuaD-> i like kpim :(
<eruin> I think firefox,thunderbird and sunbirds main seelingpoint is that theyre standalone
<curvycom> miausX not yet, but I'm a newbee as I say.  THis system is great tho, it does every thing I need on my laptop.  I just thought a GUI based daemon manager might be a good learning tool for me.
<miausX> hum, imho evolution has too much things, I like thunderbird (more simple)
<curvycom> thanks
<eruin> while if you really must have a monolithic environment, you use the suite
<|QuaD-> eruin: yeah.... but i want my contacts integrated with my calendar, no?
<eruin> and thunderbird/firefox has some cross-functionality if I'm not mistaken
<eruin> err integration I mean
<lexhider> thunderbird is OK but it SUCKS for reading mailing lists.
<miausX> lol
<miausX> mutt rocks! ;)
<Pozac> cross-integration?
<eruin> that's what I saw on the stuff installed on windows here until I ripped that out and installed ubuntu for my old daddeh
<|QuaD-> lexhider: what do you reccomend
<eruin> gmail is perfect for lists ;P
<miausX> hahahahaha
<|QuaD-> gmail is great... it gets a copy of all my email for backup
<miausX> yep :D
<|QuaD-> miausX: have you used nvu?
<miausX> hum... yep
<|QuaD-> do you like/
<lexhider> quad: if you're after gui, I haven't found any thing that fights all my needs, but I'm currently using evolution.
<|QuaD-> lexhider: ohh ok
<Pozac> fight that need, boy :)
<lexhider> gmail is great for email but I can't comment on using it with mailing lists.
<miausX> |QuaD-: well, I preffer txt2tags + vim :)
* |QuaD- like kpim... waiting for a gtk kpim (JUST KIDDING)
<Pozac> I'm off.. sleep tight
<miausX> hehehehe
<|QuaD-> lexhider: it is great for mailing lists
<|QuaD-> miausX: haha
<lexhider> s/fights/fits
<Pozac> gkpim
<kebac> i wonder how much gmail has HDD space...
<Pozac> gtkkpim
<|QuaD-> haha
<lexhider> gmail = 1gig
<|QuaD-> you should start the port
<|QuaD-> gmail=great.... google never ceases to amaze me
<kebac> lexhider: yeah, but total for all users
<Pozac> kebac, enough. Its a cluster.
<miausX> |QuaD-: hey! I only have to write a simple txt file (with a few tags) and I'll get an xhtml transitional document :D
<kebac> Pozac: i know that
<Pozac> all hail google
<|QuaD-> miausX: i don't know how to use it
<ctr> anyone got an ibook with external display working ?
<miausX> |QuaD-: I use it to write documentation with latex output
<lexhider> imagine it's crazy growth if/when anyone can get an account.
<miausX> |QuaD-: what? nvu or txt2tags?
<eruin> http://www.mozilla.org/roadmap.html
<eruin> there 'tis ;)
<eruin> Focus development efforts on the new standalone applications: the browser currently code-named Firefox, the Mozilla Thunderbird mail/news application, and standalone composer and other apps based on the the new XUL toolkit used by Firefox and Thunderbird. We aim to make Firefox and Thunderbird our premier products, and encourage extension authors and other ISVs to target these applications for their work as well.
<|QuaD-> miausX: txt2tag...
<|QuaD-> eruin: lemme look (seems logical name)
<eruin> (almost get the feeling they're worried about yet another rename of firefox)
<miausX> |QuaD-: aha, oks... give me a moment
<miausX> |QuaD-: here it is: http://txt2tags.sourceforge.net/
<|QuaD-> eruin: isn't it kind of counter intuitive not to make thunderbird a full pim?
<miausX> |QuaD-: download the latest version, untar it and execute it, it's only a python script
<|QuaD-> miausX: let me first read if i like it :)
<miausX> in the tarball are documentation, samples, a menu for gvim, syntax color for kate, vim, emacs, nano... all :D
<DigiKill> anyone usin a apple pro kb and apple mouse in here?
<lexhider> eruin: I like following unix philosophy of doing one thing well.
<DigiKill> how the hell does one RIGHT Click in here...apple keys not workin
<miausX> |QuaD-: of course! :))
<|QuaD-> miausX: seems interesting, yet a gui is easier
<eruin> |QuaD-, pim?
<lexhider> miausX: what's the output like, e.g. could you edit the resulting html/latex by hand or is it ugly like your average WYSIWYG html editor.
<miausX> |QuaD-: I know :D
<eruin> lexhider, yeah :)
<miausX> lexhider: no no, output is perfect! I write the txt with tags, later I have a tex document, output of txt2tags, and at last I edit the tex file with vim + latex-suite :D
<|QuaD-> eruin: like evolution, personal information manager, keeps track of contacts, calendar, to do list and notes
<miausX> works perfect :)
<miausX> lexhider: oh! and if you want an indented html/xhtml document you can use tidy (and yes, it validates like xhtml transitional) :D
<lexhider> cool, if you think it would be good in the archives you could suggest it at supported seed thing on wiki
<miausX> lexhider: if you don't like the default packages for latex, you can add new packages... if you want to remove or replace the current default packages you can edit by hand the txt2tags scripts, is easy :)
<miausX> lexhider: well, there is an ubuntu package, but it's txt2tags 1.7, a VERY old version (latest 2.1, has many new features)
<|QuaD-> when is nvu going to make it to hoary???
<miausX> I can write a doc in the wiki explaining how to download, setup and use txt2tags (the latest version)
<eruin> pah.
<|QuaD-> miausX: you should
<miausX> hahahaha oks :)
<|QuaD-> but i still want a wysiwyg editor :)
<miausX> i'll take note of that :)
<miausX> |QuaD-: for editing html files?
<|QuaD-> creating simple ones
<miausX> I only know three: bluefish, quanta and nvu
<[Cliff] > hi guys... i'm trying to start a new thread on the 3rd party forum but i keep getting a "can't do that" message. any ideas?
<miausX> oh! and anjuta
<|QuaD-> miausX: yeah... i am planning on using nvu
<|QuaD-> miausX: also OOo has one
<miausX> |QuaD-: yep... hum, do you know bluefish?
<lexhider> miausX: I didn't realize there was a package already, it's in universe is it?
<|QuaD-> miausX: i use that for php development
<miausX> lexhider: hum... yep, maybe, I have universe and multiverse enabled in my sources.list :)
<miausX> |QuaD-: aha oks :)
<eruin> gedit is your friend :P
<miausX> eruin: vim and gvim! of course ;D
<miausX> oohhh... vim in my xterm with terminus font :D~
<miausX> hum, time to sleep a bit, see you later! :)
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me how to get Computer and Trash icon on desktop? and
<eruin> vim? blasphemy
<siimo> how to get the gnome desktop preferences in the "Main Menu"
<eruin> whats that package with w32 codecs named?
<prak> w32codecs
<siimo> hello
<|QuaD-> i might give in and just install nvu from the binaries on their site when i go home :(
<siimo> ok i got the first part .. id really like to get these desktop preferences in main menu i dont use this manu bar menu
<ACID|net> does Integrated Windows Authentication work on non-microsoft browers??
<oak> siimo: you can use the gconf-editor
<alka_trash> siimo: open gconf-editor and do a search for trash
<oak> the keys i think you are looking for are in /app/nautilus/desktop
<siimo> i got the trash part thanks
<siimo> but i need to know how to add gnome desktop preferences to the main menu
<prak> i need some help with DVD playback.. it was working when i first installed ubuntu.
<eruin> w32codecs seems to be gone
<oak> do you mean under "applications" instead of "computer"?
<siimo> oak , alka_trash AKA the stuff shown in gnome control center
<siimo> yes
<lexhider> prak: what app are you using.
<siimo> im using the main menu (not menu bar(
<eruin> marillat
<eruin> ahhheh
<oak> in nautilus
<oak> type control + l and type "applications://"
<oak> i think you can just add a launcher there
<oak> ?
<siimo> launcher to what?
<DigiKill> anyone on Ubuntu w. a Mac?
* DigiKill is lookin for how the hell to RightClick stuff : no apple key working... :S
<alka_trash> I was thinking about putting ubuntu on an g3, but haven't gotten to it
<jdub> morning ajmitch_
<jdub> thanks for the log mail
<jon1012>  is there some geeks having geek codes here ? ;)
<DigiKill> alka_trash: so far its nice on ppc....
<jon1012> (just to know if people continue to use geek codes lol)
<alka_trash> really, what type of mac
<aeruder> geek codes ?
<DigiKill> Dual 533 G4
<sjoerd> DigiKill: i've got debian on mine, but that's mostly the same
<jon1012> http://www.geekcode.com/
<alka_trash> sounds great
<alka_trash> any hardware problems
<sjoerd> DigiKill: in ubuntu mmb and rmb are f11 and f12 by default iirc
<DigiKill> sjoerd: have you got a regular mac mouse? im tryin to rightclick in Firefox to save/get wallpapers...
<jon1012> mine is : GCS/IT/PA/SS/CC/AT d(++) s: a19 C++(++++)$>$ UL+++ P++ L++++ !E--- W+++ N++ o+ K-? w--- !O M-- V- PS++ PE- Y+ PGP++ t+ 5? X R+ tv+ b+++ D++ G++ e++ h! r% y++*
<DigiKill> alka_trash: the only thing ive seen is the Adaptec SCSI card botches install
<DigiKill> as far as hardware screwups
<oak> siimo: open the gnome help
<oak> siimo: there is a whole bunch in the desktop user guide (working with menus / customizing)
<sjoerd> DigiKill: yeah apple mouse (well apple trackpad :)
<alka_trash> do the new hoary packages work?
<siimo> ok thx
<alka_trash> I guess I'll just have to wait
<speel> i wouldent use hoary packes
<alka_trash> they are so fun though
<speel> to unstable
<alka_trash> true, they are that
<speel> i rember i upgraded my system to current it went poof
<crimsun> alka_trash: hoary packages of what?
<alka_trash> last night I upgraded my xorg packages and xorg stopped working
<speel> lol
<crimsun> that was fixed over 7 hours ago
<crimsun> in 8
<alka_trash> I'm in the process of updating again
<lexhider> alka_trash: should be fixed now.
<speel> hoary is horrid as of right now
<aeruder> yes it is
<crimsun> actually, hoary works quite well _right now_
<aeruder> python is causing many probs :)
<speel> hey um does any one have problems with the cd player? mine seems to have no sound
<aeruder> which cd player?
<aeruder> is it analog or digital ?
<speel> you know when you put in a music cd in and the cdplayer program comes up
<DigiKill> sjoerd: any clue on how to tweak either the KB or the apple pro mouse settings to make it Right Click?
* DigiKill hates runnin errors sometimes...
<aeruder> if its analog, you have to make sure you have your CD in your mixer controls is turned up
<DigiKill> i set my KB to Macintosh_normal i believe in the KB settings so far...but i still dont have Apple or even Win button capabilities.
<aeruder> and that you DO actually have a cable going from the analog out of your cd-rom drive going to your sound card
<alka_trash> I'm back in X land :)
<speel> its all up ;(
<sjoerd> DigiKill: does cat /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid/mouse_button_emulation  output 1 for you ?
<DigiKill> one sec...
<speel> oo noo lol im just taking about when you pop in a music cd in to hear it on your comp
<aeruder> speel: i know...
<DigiKill> yep sjoerd
<DigiKill> output 1
<aeruder> speel: some newer computers do not have the cd-rom drive connected to the sound card, and thus can only do digital extraction to play cds
<aeruder> and most linux cd players will not do that
<speel> it worked on slack
<aeruder> speel: what kernel you using?
<speel> 1.6
<speel> 2.6
<DigiKill> wb alka_trash
<aeruder> try running alsamixer and making sure your cd device is both unmuted (shouldn't have the MM at the top) and turned up
<alka_trash> thanks, the colors are so bright
<DigiKill> you in xchat vs. irssi or somethin?
<alka_trash> irssi
<speel> yea =/ cd is all the way up
<alka_trash> it was a small CLI adventure
<lexhider> aeruder: do you have more than one CD drive? Have you successfully played a CD before on your setup.
<sjoerd> DigiKill: and cat /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid/mouse_button3_keycode
<DigiKill> ahh....my cli isnt set right colorwise yet....as i just got done reinstallin
<DigiKill> sjoerd:
<aeruder> lexhider: sure
<DigiKill> 88
* DigiKill hates a white terminal
<aeruder> lexhider: and on one of my cds i can play analog, and one i have to play with digital extraction
<aeruder> ok, so everything is working in hoary right now?
<speel> ... weird lol gxine plays my cds
<DigiKill> gxine?  i musta missed that one so far
<aeruder> speel: it probably uses digital extraction.. you can see if you adjust the pcm in your mixer and it adjusts the cd output
<aeruder> that means its using digital out
<aeruder> if its adjusted by using the cd control in your mixer, that means its using analog and something with the default player is screwy :)
<speel> ah well
<sjoerd> DigiKill: that's F12, so F12 should do rmb for you
<speel> thanks ;)
<DigiKill> sjoerd: you are the master.....TY
<DigiKill> thats bugged me for a bit over 24 hrs
<DigiKill> anyone have any TCL compile problems yet?   i got errors trying to configure n make an eggdrop bot
<speel> man all these consoles running linux .. ps2,xbox lol they should try gameboy
* roo9 loves ubuntu
<weinstein> trying to install 56k modem for friend in ubuntu ..dpkg -i ltmodem*.deb starts up fine but can't get past not being able to find : /etc/modprobe.conf..is there anything I can do to get around this ?
<DigiKill> lol speel....that'd be entertaining
<speel> lol yea it would
<DigiKill> weinstein: noclue on that one as modems and i have never gotten along on linux...or in general for that matter
<roo9> weinstein: touch /etc/modprobe.conf
* DigiKill prefers nic anyday 
<roo9> weinstein: that was a known-issue with the debian ltmodem, must have carried over to ubuntu
<prak> ok.. lexhider.. sorry i had to go away a bit
<prak> i am using xine
<speel> is any of the ubuntu team in here?
<roo9> root@season:~ # ping6 fe80::203:93ff:fee9:5484
<roo9> connect: Invalid argument
<prak> and my DVD playback stopped working
<lexhider> do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<weinstein> roo9, so your saying its unlikely to work
<prak> yes
<prak> for some reason
<DigiKill> sjoerd: you ever do a kernel compile to use as virtual terminal?
<prak> though
<lexhider> do you have correct /dev/dvd symlink?
<roo9> weinstein: just create an empty /etc/modprobe.conf and it works fine
<roo9> weinstein: with touch /etc/modprobe.conf
* speel wants a ubuntu shirt lol
<prak> yes for that too.. it points to /dev/hdc
<weinstein> roo9, I tried touching it but didn't work....
<prak> which is basically my DVD+CDROM
<roo9> weinstein: what's the error now?
<weinstein> roo9, I tried touching it ( I reached out man!) buit nada
<sjoerd> DigiKill: don't understand what you mean, sorry
<weinstein> roo9, it just can't find the file thats all
<lexhider> prak: warty or hoary?
<prak> hoary
<prak> i was coming to that
<roo9> weinstein: touching the file creates the file... so it now will find it if you try again
<roo9> weinstein: ls -l /etc/modprobe.conf
<prak> it worked in warty
<weinstein> roo9, ie: sudo dpkg -i ltmodem*.deb..it starts up but can't find  modprobe.conf
<weinstein> reading
<prak> upgrade to hoary broke it i believe
<roo9> did ubuntu ever send out the CD's they promised? I never got any....
<weinstein> roo9, well sadly I can't..i'm in  windows (ICK) atm so im a bit screwed on that front.so illl have to just try it again when i go back to ubuntu
<DigiKill> sjoerd: a buddy of mine compiled up a slack kernel to use as an emulation of slack on his gentoo box : was just curious if you'd heard of anyone doing that...
<sjoerd> roo9: i got mine
<lexhider> roo9: I got mine.
<roo9> weinstein: yes, you will
<roo9> :-(
<DigiKill> roo9: i never got mine...been over 6 weeks now
<roo9> i never got mine, it's been.. since ubuntu was first /.'ed
<lexhider> prak: I'm currently upgrading to hoary. but the deal with hoary is that you can expect stuff to be broken.
<weinstein> roo9, comforting LOL
<DigiKill> damn!
<sjoerd> roo9: on the site you can get info about shipping iirc
<prak> i agree
<roo9> hrmm
<speel> yea lol /. should stop killing sites
<roo9> perhaps because I ordered alot.....
<sjoerd> DigiKill: an emulation of slack ?
<DigiKill> sjoerd: basically...to build off the kernel within his system
<weinstein> roo9, i'm pretty sure even after touching that I was getting : no such file or DIR on /etc/modprobe.conf..but if you are SURE im willing to reconnect the HD he uses for linux and try again..if your wrong i'm COMING FOR YOU
<DigiKill> rather than a dualboot
<lexhider> prak: you might try mplayer which is a pretty good vid player.
* DigiKill shoulda phrased that better....
<sjoerd> DigiKill: you mean UML ?
<DigiKill> cuz i got a debian kernel here, and the drive space to use it in now
<DigiKill> thats it sjoerd....
<weinstein> roo9, lol
<weinstein> anyway...im going now...prepare for earthquake if this doesn't work <<
<sjoerd> DigiKill: never used it
<billytwowilly> anybody know anything about cigars?
<DigiKill> sjoerd: cool...just checking : ty
<roo9> billytwowilly: /join #cigars
<billytwowilly> roo9, cyberjames was in there but he left..
<billytwowilly> roo9, noone else is there.
<Cyberjames> billytwowilly: yes?
<billytwowilly> roo9, told me to join #cigars  assume you know something about the fine art of smoking cigars?;)
<roo9> billytwowilly: then /server irc.prison.net && /join #cigars
<billytwowilly> Cyberjames, a montecristo in a cigar tube with a red top and with a purplish cigar wrapper thingy came into my possession recently. Is that a decent cigar, and if so how much is it worth?
<prak> hmm.. well lexhider... the last time i tried to fix all this, i had reinstalled xine libxine1 etc...
<prak> i thought i tried then... it did not work.. but now it seems to be working ok
<roo9> billytwowilly: not the channel for cigar talk.
<prak> not sure what broke.. but reinstalling those packages fixed it...
<prak> the error i was getting was about an invalid MRL as one possibility and a pcm unlock function also reported failure
<prak> whatever it was is gone now!
<|QuaD-> i finally broke down, installing nvu
<imka> hi
<imka> how do i restart the xserver? afaik there's some command
<deadshell> imka,  startx
<jedi> for us heretics who want to play mp3s in warty, what's the best way of going about it?
<DigiKill> jedi...i like xmms
<derf> anyone know how I can get mplayer installed under warty?  I've got universe and multiverse in my sources.list and i still can't apt-get install mplayer-686.  I'm looking at the debs in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/ right now, but they don't install by hand cleanly
<jedi> DigiKill: thanks :)
<DigiKill> no prob jedi.....i liked it cuz it was like winamp...only WAY more stable ;)
<punkrockguy318> jedi, even better is beep-media-player
<jedi> heh, i use it as well on my other box, but i thought there were some 'mp3s are evil' stuff going on, which (while they are evil) wasn't really an inconveniance :)
<punkrockguy318> jedi, it's xmms souped up with gtk2 and much more features
<jedi> i see... might take a look
<DigiKill> punkrockguy318: beep-media player huh?
<punkrockguy318> jedi, but make sure you get the new version
<punkrockguy318> jedi, the one in universe is old an buggy
<punkrockguy318> DigiKill, yeah, check it out
<siimo> how come i cant reduce or increase the number of workspaces in gnome??
<siimo> is this a ubuntu bug
* DigiKill is goin thru packages list anyways right now so i'll give it a look
<punkrockguy318> siimo, you can
<punkrockguy318> siimo, right click on the workspaces in the corner
<punkrockguy318> and hit prefernences
<jedi> siimo: works for me.. :)
<siimo> punkrockguy318, no matter what number i select they stay 5
<siimo> stay 4
<siimo> i meant
<jedi> are you on warty?
<punkrockguy318> siimo, odd
<siimo> yes
<jedi> very odd
<siimo> watry clean install
<siimo> havent even installed any updates
<DigiKill> very very odd..
<DigiKill> i just put mine up to 6
<DigiKill> on a fresh install today
<siimo> if i change the row numbers then it gets spilt into rows
<siimo> but workspace number wont change
<DigiKill> tho siimo, did you do the ubuntu update during install?
<siimo> no
<DigiKill> ahhh.....thats probly it...cuz i did the update durin install...
<DigiKill> mine works fine :S
<siimo> i dont think this will be broken in watry
<DigiKill> im in a fresh install of warty myself
* cef shoots synaptic
<DigiKill> just finished it an hour or so ago
<DigiKill> bout 2 hrs ago....my bad
<DigiKill> time flys when you're huntin for packages
<jon1012> lol
<siimo> humm
<Folletto> italian ?
<siimo> ok weird its fixed now
<siimo> i removed gnome-applets and installed them again
<grelli> where do you change the window manager in gnome 2.8?
<mike_douglas> /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager in gconf
<grelli> why thank you mike_douglas
<billytwowilly> grelli, Look at #lsd
<hazmat> anyone know how to get emacs keybindings in xchat? ctl-A moves to front of line, but i can get ctrl-k to copy and kill line.
<hazmat> aha.. nm just figured it out, there was some default keybinding for ctrl-k, removed that and it works
<imka> any1 here?
<mike_douglas> no
<imka> cause i wanna give out some gmail invites :D
<imka> who wants one?
<mdke> *laughs*
<speel> http://www.speel3k.net/Screenshot.png :D
<imka> pm me for gmail invitations!!!
<aeruder> or pm me! or pm half the channel prolly, heh
<aeruder> there seems to be a surplus of gmail invites :)
<imka> yea, it looks like
<imka> i made the same call on #debian and i got one pm
<imka> lol
<imka> i have 8 left
<mdke> imka, make a channel for gmail invites
<liquidboy> hey
<liquidboy> can anyone here be bothered answering some newbie qns?
<mdke> sure
<aeruder> just ask
<liquidboy> the synaptic package manager... is that supposed to be just for stuff already on your system?> i got the impression when my friend was showing it to me that it had access to online stuff...?
<mdke> liquidboy, you can use it to install new software: it downloads and installs for you
<liquidboy> hmm, so when i doa search for xfce,technically it should come up with somehting?
<pepsi> how can i safely get out of x?
<|QuaD|> bittornado = broken on hoary
<pepsi> i dont have logout or shutdown menu items
<mike_douglas> pepsi: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<mdke> liquidboy, yes that is right. But some programs are contained in repositories which are not enabled by default in ubuntu. Go to the wiki (address above) and search for the synaptic howto
<mdke> *laughs*
<mdke> not exactly the safest way
<liquidboy> ok
<whatah> hey, it seems that my ubuntu install CDs don't work very well, they mess up on unpacking packages
<whatah> they burned fine, but during installation it's a no go
<whatah> anyone have a similar problem, or do you think it's the media i am using?
<liquidboy> another one... what direcotry are the apps installed into by default? i've been trying to find the firefox plugins direcory but cant (and the find/search does nothing at all, which is also kind of strange)
<mdke> whatah, some people have reported problems which disappear when the cd image is burned at a slower speed
<speel> ive had problems with the cds they sent me
<whatah> mdke: so, that was a real problem? thanks
<imka> any1 playing ut2004? i have no sound
<mdke> liquidboy, most things like that can be stored both at a system level, and at an individual user level. So for the firefox plugin you can look in /home/matt/.mozilla/firefox etc (substituting your user name for "matt")
<liquidboy> oh
<jlund> I have a question about the Universe components. When I activate them through Synaptic, refresh, and mark updates it finds 42 packages to modify. Without Universe repositories enabled it says my system is fully up to date. Why is this? I'm running Hoary.
<liquidboy> i think i need some *really* basic starter documentation. the ubuntu starter's guide is a little over my head
<mdke> liquidboy, try the faqs
<aeruder> liquidboy: sounds like you need just some general linux instruction?
<liquidboy> yeah
<liquidboy> im used to windows/beos, so you can imagine ... :)
<mdke> jlund, seems that the packages you need to update are all in the universe repository
<aeruder> liquidboy: well, first rule is that every app will have user settings in your home directory in a hidden file/directory (or at least -most- apps)
<liquidboy> so /home/*hidden directory* ?
<aeruder>  /home/username/*hidden directory*
<mdke> /home/liquidboy/
<aeruder> do a ls -a to see all files/directories
<mdke> hidden directories begin with a "."
<aeruder> hidden files in linux are just things that start with a .
<Zotnix> /home/martin/.secretstash
<imka> does any1 have an idea why i don't have sound in ut2004?
<billytwowilly> Is there something more powerful than running halt as root?
<imka> it uses openal and i have it installed
<billytwowilly> I did that and the box isn't going down.. This has never happened before.
<aeruder> imka: are there any messages when it starts?
<aeruder> billytwowilly: what is it stuck on?
<aeruder> generally you can get scripts that hang when shutting down
<aeruder> if you want to -force- a reboot
<billytwowilly> just has "System is going down for a halt now!" Then nothing.
<imka> brb
<aeruder> oh... hrmm
<aeruder> billytwowilly: any bad messages in dmesg?
<aeruder> billytwowilly: also, sometimes, the shutdown messages show up on a different console
<billytwowilly> oh
<billytwowilly> it's nfs
<aeruder> so if you hit alt-f? it'll show up somewhere else
<billytwowilly> nfs not responding.
<aeruder> ah
<billytwowilly> so how do I force it to shutdown?
<billytwowilly> halt -whatgoeshere?
<aeruder> if you want to do a total immediate shutdown?
<billytwowilly> I want it to shut down...
<billytwowilly> Not wait for nfs server
<billytwowilly> Just turn itself off.
<liquidboy> how come when i search for a file i know is there, it says it isnt?
<mdke> billytwowilly, can you kill the nfs service?
<Zotnix> /etc/init.d/reboot
<aeruder> well, kill the nfs stuff
<Zotnix> I think that just reboots without doing anything
<Zotnix> At least the one time I tried it.
<aeruder> Zotnix: that will leave all his filesytems dirty...
<aeruder> but yes, that will do it
<aeruder> if you want to shutdown instead of reboot immediately, you do a
<aeruder> poweroff -h -i -f
<aeruder> poweroff -h -d -i -f  is better
<aeruder> actually
<billytwowilly> nothing is happening..
<billytwowilly> fark it.
<jlund> I have a question about the Universe components. When I activate them through Synaptic, refresh, and mark updates it finds 42 packages to modify. Without Universe repositories enabled it says my system is fully up to date. Why is this? I'm running Hoary.
<billytwowilly> I'll just pull the plug.
<billytwowilly> ;)
<mdke> jlund, did you not believe my answer?
<billytwowilly> jlund, you installed some packages from universe when you were running warty?
<jlund> Oh mdke I didn't see it
<jlund> Billy - no
<mdke> jlund, it just means that you need to update some packages
<jlund> The packages are not in Universe though
<mdke> all of which are in the universe repo
<mdke> they are to be newly installed or updated?
<jlund> Mount for example says it needs to be updated when I have universe turned on but is not marked for an upgrade when universe is turned of
<jlund> These are all packages that are already installed
<mdke> oh thats interesting
<mdke> mount!!
<Zotnix> never pull the plug
<Zotnix> >.<
<imka> how can i set gnome to use dsp1 instead of dsp for sound? everytime i start an app, it tells me that /dev/dsp no such device. and i have no sound in ut2004
<imka> ?
<Zotnix> Doesn't that cause the head thing to crash into the disk causing damage?
<jlund> mdke - yes it shows the latest as 2.12k without Universe and then 2.12l with Universe
<imka> can i link dev/dsp to dev/dsp1?
<imka> how can i set esd?
<jlund> libswfdec0 is at 0.2.2-5 but when I go to Universe it says the latest is 0.2.2-7
<jlund> Any reason for this?
<jlund> Can someone running Hoary please tell me what the latest available version of "mount" is and why I see 2.12k without Universe enabled and 2.12l with Universe enabled?
<Hikaru79> If you have the source of a program and compile it (./configre, make, make install), you can delete the source folder with all the stuff you downloaded, right?
<bob2> if you want
<bob2> but do you have a plan for how to uninstall the software later?
<jlund> Take a look at Checkinstall
<jlund> http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<bob2> checkinstall is in universe
<occy> hmmm
* occy wonders if he should try ubuntu on his laptop again.
<occy> I've used it on my desktop now for eons, but had issues last time I tried.
<mdke> i was thinking of taking it off my laptop
<imka> does any1 know how i make esd to use /dev/dsp1 instead of dsp? i have no /etc/esd.conf
<bob2> occy: please file bugs!
<occy> bob2: heh Everytime I file a bug, noone seems to care about it.
<bob2> occy: e.g.?
<Hikaru79> My bugs get answered immediatly =D Ubuntu loves me
<Hikaru79> And I love it ^ ^ <3
<occy> it took like 10months of bitching for metacity to get put back to the way it was working
<bob2> ubuntu hasn't existed for ten months
<occy> heh, I know.
<mdke> he means a metacity bug i guess
<occy> Not talking specifically about ubuntu bob2 :P
<Hikaru79> bob2, love at first sight :)
<occy> :)
<occy> bob2: and hey :)
<bob2> hola
<occy> hmmm
* occy backs up his xf86config file
<mdke> what sort of issues were they occy?
<occy> mdke: can't remember, but I think it was an X issue.  couldn't get X to work.  and for me, that's a killer.
<mdke> *grins*
<occy> went back to FC1 on the lappie.
<mdke> X is useful on a laptop
<occy> the odd thing was, I had someone in here who had the same exact laptop, but no problem.
<occy> I was like.... huh?  So went back to FC1
<occy> I still hate that hotplug bug on my desktop....
<bob2> hotplug bug?
<bob2> which bug number?
<occy> bob2: heh, don't know what bug number, but I remember someone saying they had it too on here.  When it loads hotplug, it hangs on me.... 1/2 the time.   it's like voodoo to try and get the box back up.  So I just try and never reboot it.  But it has hardware issues, and locks up from time to time.  (not ubuntu's fault)
<jlund> Which would you guys recommend for playing Videos? Xine-ui or Mplayer?
<mdke> i use totem
<jlund> I am coming from Gentoo where I used mplayer exclusively but I'm open to change
<|QuaD|> jlund: totem-xine
<jlund> ooh, heard good things about that too
<occy> bob2: oh... check out me newly revised site if you are bored:   occy.net
<bob2> totem-xine is not a very good choice
<jlund> What kind of problems with codecs am I going to have?
<lexhider> mplayer's pretty good except for dvd menus
<bob2> gxine or mplayer are less hassle
<|QuaD|> bob2: why?
<bob2> jlund: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> |QuaD|: it forces out ubuntu-desktop, then people whine when they upgrade to hoary and things stop working
<mdke> *laughs*
<mdke> bob2, you and your pet hates
<|QuaD|> bob2: lol
<bob2> mdke: hey, it saves other people hassle, too
<mdke> bob2, :)
<|QuaD|> bob2: you work for canonical right? how are they making money?
<mdke> making money?
<mdke> they are making money?
<|QuaD|> yeah... its a company, goal is to make money
<mdke> >_>
<|QuaD|> i don't knwo
<mdke> <_<
<|QuaD|> thats my question
<thully> Hi - I have tried both Hoary and Warty on this laptop, and I've noticed Hoary's fonts are much better.  What did they do?  Can I get those fonts on Warty?
<hazza96> Fonts are always getting better
<lexhider> I dont' know, but I doubt they have yet
<netsplit> Can broadcast be always: [(~ netmask) | ip]  ?
<thully> Is it the font, or the default rendering system - since Warty's fonts look like slightly-better-than-average-Linux fonts, while Hoary's fonts look like Mac OS X fonts
<lexhider> thully, may be due to xorg?
<thully> at least on my laptops - desktops use different font rendering systems
<mdke> yep i think so too
<bob2> it's not due to xorg
<bob2> and laptops and desktops both use freetype for font rendering
<bob2> |QuaD|: a variety of services
<|QuaD|> bob2: care to expand on that?
<jlund> Is it safe to enable the Universe repositories, install some packages, and then turn them off again?
<occy> any diff gods here?  I've got two directories...  dir1  dir2   both have mostly the same thing.  (they were identical at one time)  they are on different computers.  I want to find out what has changed in dir1  and in dir2  and what I need to copy out of them into a new dir3  so I have all things synced and in order.
<jlund> Or would this be stupid :)
<bob2> |QuaD|: support and such, and some other interesting things in the pipeline...
<bob2> jlund: well, yes, but note that the universe packages are unsupported
<|QuaD|> bob2: ohh ok
<bob2> occy: unison can create that 3rd dir for you
<jlund> bob2: I know but I am having a weird problem
<occy> bob2: k, /me looks
<jlund> bob2: With Universe enabled I am seeing upgrades to packages that are not in Universe. So far I haven't installed anything from it but it still has upgrades when Universe repositories are enabled. When they are not enabled no upgrades are marked.
<jlund> Strange eh?
<bob2> jlund: for example?
<jlund> mount
<jlund> mount shows latest as 2.12k without universe but then 2.12l with universe
<bob2> erm, very odd
<jlund> All of my Python 2.3 packages as well
<bob2> in hoary or warty?
<jlund> This is hoary
<bob2> I only see one version of mount in hoary
<jlund> which?
<bob2>  *** 2.12k-2ubuntu1 0
<bob2>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<jlund> hm, so maybe later versions are in Universe?
<jlund> Because k is what I saw as well without Universe enabled
<bob2> no
<bob2> mount is not in universe
<jlund> Well now I've got version l installed
<jlund> So what does that mean?
<bob2> er, after an update:
<bob2>      2.12l-1ubuntu1 0
<bob2>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<jlund> ah, lovely
<bob2> maybe you hadn't run 'apt-get update' lately?
<jlund> I'm using synaptic
<bob2> but after you added universe, you did, and got the new list?
<jlund> And clicking reload
<bob2> did you click reload and check *before* enabling universe?
<Lathiat_> Hi guys -- anyonce else seen on hoary having gnome-panel/etc not load (just get my two panels blank, no nautilus background and cant do anything] ? (get the same off a warty->hoary upgrade and yesterdays hoary install cd) -- just wondering if its a known problem or i've got something weird
<jlund> If I go back and forth turning Universe on and off it alternates between k and l
<lexhider> Lathiat_: hoary gnome loaded up alright here.
<Lathiat_> lexhider: updated today or?
<bob2> jlund: that's very very strange
<lexhider> yep
<Lathiat_> lexhider: hrm, updated after yesterday?
<lexhider> Lathiat_: try moving .gnome2 to .gnome2~ and logging in to see if you're config is stuffed.
<LLM> linux n00b here again
<Lathiat_> lexhider: had a blank homedir, and tried another user as well
<LLM> i need help (again)
<LLM> ive installed ubuntu
<LLM> and now ive got the login screen up, and it wont let me log in
<LLM> im positive that i have the username and PW correct
<bob2> you know it's case-sensitive, right?
<LLM> is there an administrator login or something?
<LLM> ya i know
<jlund> bob2: gtkhtml - What do you show as the latest
<jlund> ?
<bob2> LLM: no, there is not
<LLM> crap
<LLM> so theres nothing i can do?
<bob2> jlund:  1.0.4-6.2
<bob2> LLM: it's really unlikely that it's anything other than you mistyping it, but you can boot into a shell and reset it if you want
<jlund> bob2: sorry gtkhtml3.2
<LLM> how do i do that?
<bob2> LLM: at the grub prompt, hit 'e', and add "init=/bin/bash" the end of the line, then boot
<bob2> LLM: then run 'passwd your_user_name'
<occy> bob2: read man pages for unison, and this faq:  http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/faq.html   and I still haven't found any working examples of how to do what I want to do:    dir1 dir2  > take same files and diff files and make new dir3
<bob2> occy: ok.
<LLM> ill try it
<bob2> occy: it will make dir1 and dir2 into dir3
<jlund> occy: what if you just did this. ls -al > dir1.txt then ls -al > dir2.txt
<jlund> occy: then just run diff dir1.txt dir2.txt
<jlund> That will show you what is different
<bob2> jlund: that's not what occy is trying to do
<jlund> You would of course do the ls commands in the different directories
<occy> jlund: this should do things much easier than that.    go check out unison, it looks really powerful.
<bob2> he/she wants a 3-way merge
<jlund> oh, sorry
<occy> he
<occy> :)
<Lathiat_> 3-way merge? scary :)
<occy> Lathiat_: heh
<Lathiat_> two way merges are hard enough :)
<jlund> bob2: what is the latest gtkhtml3.2 - I show 3.2.3-0ubuntu1 as installed and with Universe turned on I see the latest as 3.2.3ubuntu1-1ubuntu1
<XLx> I've been trying to figure out why doesn't my PC power down on the shutdown... I've googled to no avail. I had other distros properly shutdown my machine (also power off)
<XLx> any pointers ?
<bob2> jlund: 3.2.3ubuntu1-1ubuntu1
<bob2> XLx: how old is it?
<XLx> about 5 yrs.
<XLx> 600MHz
<occy> bob2: found this:  http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/stable/latest/unison-manual.html#tutorial    let me read
<LLM> i dont know what to do, when it boots it tells me to hit esc to open some menu
<jlund> Is it possible that Synaptic is caching the old stuff when I turn Universe off?
<LLM> pressing "e" doesnt do anything
<Lathiat_> LLM: yep do that, (press esc) then press e
<jlund> bob2: Do you have Universe enabled?
<bob2> jlund: yes
<XLx> I had other distros power off the PC before...
<bob2> XLx: add 'apm' on it's own line to /etc/modules
<jlund> Hm, well that makes it harder to troubleshoot
<XLx> okie
<XLx> I can do that
<XLx> anything else ?
<bob2> LLM: yes, after you hit esc, you hit e
<Lathiat_> hhey ctd
<occy> bob2: so just do:   unison dir1  dir2
<occy> and it'll create the 3rd dir for me automatically?
<LLM> after i press esc, and then e, it then lists some things, like root, kernel etc
<bob2> occy: I don't know, I've never used it
<LLM> what now?
<occy> bob2: haha
<occy> bob2: ok
<bob2> occy: no, 13:27:25           bob2 | occy: it will make dir1 and dir2 into dir3
<LLM> it wont let me type inti=/bin/bash
<bob2> LLM: edit the kernel command line
<jlund> bob2: I know this is frustrating but I'm trying to figure out of this is a bug. Can you turn off Universe and see what the latest libgtkhtml3.2 is?
<bob2> jlund: I really really really really really doubt it's related to universe
<bob2> jlund: you can check the package files on archive.ubuntu.com manually
<jlund> Hm, well I'm clueless
<LLM> ok, i just add it to the end?
<bob2> LLM: of the command line? yes.
<LLM> alright, now that ive done that.....
<LLM> what next?
<bob2> boot it
<LLM> ah boot
<LLM> i see
* LLM reread the first instructions
<bob2> jlund: with universe disabled, '3.2.3ubuntu1-1ubuntu1'
<LLM> so when i boot now, what will it do, or ask me to do?
<davide> hello, i cannot get the wireless connection to work, can anyone help me?
<jlund> Thanks Bob
<bob2> jlund: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<jlund> At this point I think I should just start over
<jlund> Is there a way to get a Hoary CD?
<LLM> um, it just took me back to the login screen
<LLM> how do i reset the password?
<bob2> jlund: how would reinstalling help?
<bob2> jlund: there are testing cds, but they may or may not work
<bob2> LLM: you didn't enter the line correctly, try again
<jlund> bob2: This just seems really messed up. I must have screwed something up along the way
<jlund> bob2: Is it possible that I have a cache somewhere that I can flush?
<jlund> I'm really new to apt-get
<bob2> jlund: you do have a cache, which 'update' updates.
<bob2> jlund: are you doing something silly like pinning?
<XLx> bob2: You are da man !
<LLM> ok, this is what my command line says:
<jlund> bob2: I don't know what pinning is so I'm guessing no
<XLx> apm in /etc/modules works perfectly ! thanks bob2  for your wisdom...
<LLM> kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<LLM> where do i add the init=/bin/bash
<jlund> bob2: What is pinning?
<bob2> LLM: yes, please read the bit I said about adding "init=/bin/bash" to the end of it
<bob2> XLx: you're welcome
<LLM> i did that the first time and it didnt work
<bob2> jlund: a silly game you can play with apt
<bob2> LLM: well, it's what you have to do
<stuNNed> bob2, lol
<bob2> jlund: paste your sources.list to #flood
<Seq> does anybody know why gdesklets-data is being removed on a dist-upgrade in hoary but gdesklets itself is fine? (I'm assuming this is due to python 2.4)
<jlund> bob2: pasted
<LLM> am i supposed to add a space between splash and init=/bin/bash?
<bob2> LLM: yes, of course
<LLM> cuz thats what i did the first time :S
<bob2> Seq: apt-cache show gdesklets-data, look at the Depends line
<Seq> bob2: did you used to hang out in #debian a while back?
<bob2> still do...
<occy> bob2:  that rocks hard!!!
<occy> bob2: it worked just peachy
<Seq> i think you helped me with bind or something like that a year ago.
<occy> bob2: thank you very much.
<davide> HELP-- my pcmcia card goes on blinking, if i do iwconfig it gives me my configuration, but  if i try to change my setting it won't let me do it, and if i try to restart the card with card info it won't let me do it.
<tux_> occy
<occy> tux_:
<tux_> nice to see you here
<bob2> occy: you're welcome
<tux_> hehe
<occy> tux_: :)
<tux_> nomasteryoda actually
<tux_> yeeha
<LLM> ok, it says my username is unknown
<occy> tux_: you get your site up?
<tux_> yea
<occy> heh
<tux_> they must have fixed it
<occy> tux_: the sky is falling!
<tux_> glad
<occy> :)
<occy> tux_: triple your money back if you don't like the hosting
<tux_> suprnova fell
<tux_> lol
<occy> ;)
<occy> tux_: 21 miles today!
<tux_> whoa
<tux_> cool
<occy> I am one tired motha
<tux_> my brother does that stuff
<LLM> bob2: ive got a command line up, and ive entered the passwd command with my username, and it says my username is unknown
<jlund> bob2: any ideas. sources.list is in flood
<moquist> anybody know which package will give me libmp3lame.so?  toolame certainly doesn't...
<bob2> moquist: it's not in ubuntu
<bob2> moquist: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> jlund: paste the output of 'apt-cache policy mount' with and without universe enabled (don't forget to run 'apt-get update' after each twiddle)
<bob2> LLM: it sounds an awful lot like you didn't create a user
<moquist> bob2: right.  I figured they were available somewhere, though...
<bob2> moquist: read that page
<LLM> im certain that i did, but anyway, if i didnt, how can i correct this?
<moquist> *sigh*  I would encode in Ogg/Vorbis, but this is for a non-tech crowd, and it's my responsibility to make it blindinly easy for them.  Oh well.
<moquist> bob2: yeah, I read it.  Thanks for the link.  Software Patents suck.
<bob2> moquist: oh yes :/
<bob2> LLM: 'adduser whatever' to create the user 'whatever'
* moquist will no longer be working for HP at the end of the month... :)  (HP holds and encourages software patents)
<LLM> k
<LLM> wait, ive just typed in passwd root
<Lathiat_> hmm.. theres already an OS project called rosetta, go the naming
<LLM> and it told me to enter new UNIX password
<LLM> but it wont let me type anything :S
<jlund> bob2: pasted
<bob2> LLM: it doesn't print anything as you type
<bob2> LLM: but that won't create a new user, nor let you login through gdm
<LLM> oh wait, i think i did it
<bob2> jlund: well, apt is sane, maybe synaptic has a bug
<jlund> How can I just check the output of dist-upgrade
<jlund> I will try that and see what happens
<bob2> apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<bob2> but you don't need to, look at what you just pasted
<bob2> in both cases, apt sees only one version, which is the l one
<jlund> oh duh. That's because I did upgrade that one
<roo9> i'm getting an error trying to run a python program "ImportError: No module named GDK"
<jlund> I will try the same with gtkhtml3.2
<roo9> anyone know where the Python::GDK module is in ubuntu?
<bob2> roo9: the software's instructions should tell you to install python-gtk or so
<roo9> bob2: gdk not gtk
<bob2> yes, I know
<roo9> python-gtk-1.2 is already installed...
<roo9> in fact, GDK.py exists in /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-1.2
<jlund> bob2: Pasted, and there are differences
<LLM> it works
<LLM> thanks alot bob2, and anyone else that helped me
<bob2> jlund: er, yes, because gtkhtml3.2 is in universe
<jlund> HAHAHAHAHA
<bob2> jlund: thus, if you disable universe, you don't see the newer version (the /var/lib/dpjkg/status entry is fro mthe one you have installed at the moment)
<jlund> I wonder what installed that?
<jlund> I swear I didn't install anything for Universe
<bob2> nothing in main depends on stuff in universe
<jlund> Is there a way to see what depends on gtkhtml3.2?
<jlund> God I am such an idiot
<bob2> apt-cache showpkg gtkhtml3.2
<pepsi> whats up with the Debian menu?
<bob2> it's not in ubuntu
<pepsi> uhm
<pepsi> well i see it
<pepsi> it shows more stuff
<calc> bob2: ubuntu doesn't want the debian menu aiui
<pepsi> aiui?
<calc> as i understand it
<bob2> as I understand it
<bob2> calc: I know
<pepsi> but it shows more stuff yo
<calc> oh i meant to direct that to pepsi i guess :)
<LLM> oh btw, whats with this x that stays on top of everything?
<calc> pepsi: huh?
<jlund> bob2: Is there a way to revert to only main components without reinstalling?
<pepsi> the debian menu has more apps in it
<bob2> jlund: you mean "is there a way to uninstall all the packaes from universe?"?
<jlund> bob2: I realize what happened. I did a smart upgrade with Universe turned on and I think it installed the CVS Gnome
<jlund> Yes
<pepsi> it has stuff i installed but never bothered to make a menu item for
<bob2> jlund: no, unless synaptic is buggy
<calc> pepsi: installed via debs?
<pepsi> calc: with synaptic
<calc> pepsi: debian packages typically have menu entries for the debian menu
<calc> but not for the gnome menu
<calc> so of course the debian menu will show many more things than the gnome menu
<jcompton> I'm trying to get a very basic forum server set up, but I'm getting "unable to detect MySQL support in PHP" from the forum configuration program. Any suggestions on how to solve this problem, preferably from within the package manager?
<pepsi> okay, but if i get more stuff showing up in the debian menu, i want that
<jlund> bob2: all of the output from apt-cache showpkg is gnome stuff
<bob2> jlund: not core gnome stuff
<ajmitch_> hopefully the menu system will be common at some point between gnome, kde, debian systems
<bob2> jcompton: install php4-mysql
<bob2> ajmitch_: they're standardising on fd.o .desktop files
<pepsi> then i suppose id just rather be able to see the debian menu, like i am now able to
<calc> ajmitch_: gnome and kde are already merged for how the menu works
<jlund> bob2: K well time for an adventure :)
<calc> the actual application.menu file isn't merged yet though
<pepsi> you dont have a debian menu showing?
<pepsi> in hoary
<calc> i don't
<calc> if you installed menu-xdg you might
<ajmitch_> calc: that's what I thought
<calc> kde adopted it for kde 3.2, and gnome did it in 2.9
<ajmitch_> but I wasn't sure when debian was moving to that
<ajmitch_> ah, 2.9
<jcompton> bob2: Not coming up as a valid package. All I've got is libapache2-mod-php4 (installed), php4-cgi (installed) and php4-dev (not installed.)
* ajmitch_ knew one of them was a very recent change
<bob2> jcompton: it's in universe
<jlund> bob2: Is there a way to see packages that are installed on the system that are not listed in the current active repositories?
<jlund> bob2: If so I think I can get this cleaned out
<bob2> jlund: yes, 'obsolete packages' list in aptitude
<bob2> maybe synaptic has something similar
<calc> dselect has obsolete list as well
<jlund> There is an "Installed (local or obsolete)" listing
<jlund> That sound right?
<bob2> yeah
<jlund> Cool, I'll just wipe those
<jlund> K, now for the reboot
<jlund> If this works I'll come back to lavish you with praise
<bob2> reboot?
<bob2> why?
<jlund> I noticed it making changes to grub
<jlund> Want to make sure it didn't screw anything up
<roo9> anyone here have experience with GPSDrive ?
<EricNeon> good noon
<roo9> it's acting very strange, i know gpsd has the proper position, but gpsdrive is giving me bogus info
<occy> bob2: yeah, just tried to install warty 1.0 ubuntu and I get:   bad d-i packages file   or something on tty4 over and over again.
<occy> used this same disc on another machine with no problem, so it's not the media
<jlund> bob2: HOORAY!
<jlund> bob2: Problem solved!
<tux_> occy, i have seen similar errors with the ubuntu discs... most of the time ok
<tux_> but some systems it just dies on install
<Marble> what's the best media player for linux?
<occy> Marble: beep-media-player is cool
<occy> Marble: apt-get install beep-media-player
<tux_> really... got to install that then
<occy> tux_: it's xmms + GTK2
<occy> heh
<moriddin2>  hi.. im currently downloading ubuntu and am very new to linux OS, could anyone give me some installing/configuring tips?
<Marble> just a second, I need to boot to unbut
<Marble> *ubuntu
<Marble> lol
<Marble> i'm on windows
<occy> :/
<pepsi> windows is bad for you
<jlund> moriddin - The best advice I could give is to not give up. Learning Linux is worth it!
* occy wishes ubuntu would install
<occy> I'm tired of being on Fedora
<moriddin2> affirmative, jlund
<jlund> moriddin2 - Feel free to ask anything in this channel as you have questions or encounter issues.
<tux_> occy, are they the shipped Ubuntu?
<moriddin2> cool thanks.
<Marble> ok, what was the command again?
<Marble> I'm on ubuntu now
<occy> tux_: what was that?
<tux_> oh, which discs... shipped or downloaded
<occy> tux_: downloaded... but I've installed on other machines with these discs
<tux_> i got a pack of 20 from Ubuntu
<occy> nothing wrong with the media
<Marble> occy:  what was the apt-get line again?
<tux_> yea
<occy> tux_: heh, you have a pack of 40 copies of every distro there is.
<tux_> apt-get install beep-media-player
<occy> Marble: apt-get install beep-media-player
<tux_> occy, LOL
<occy> Marble: and you can apt-cache search beep in case that's wrong
<occy> :)
<jlund> occy: What do I need to have to enable mp3 support in Beep?
<jlund> occy: I just tried to play one and it crashed
<occy> jlund: odd, it just worked for me ootb
<Marble> no results occy
<occy> Marble: apt-cache search = your_friend;
<Marble> apt-cache search beep
<Marble> returns nothing
<tux_> Marble, did you do apt-get update
<Marble> not yet
<Marble> what exactly is apt-get?
<tux_> the ultimate package getting tool...
<Marble> updated, still nothing
<occy> root@spies:~ # apt-cache search beep
<occy> beep - Advanced pc-speaker beeper
<occy> beep-media-player - Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp
<jlund> occy: What output plugin areyou using?
<occy> works for me[tm
<occy> ] 
<Marble> root@Greg:/home/greg # apt-cache search beep
<Marble> root@Greg:/home/greg #
<jlund> Marble - it's in Universe so you will need to have that enabled
<tux_> Marble, you might need to edit your "/etc/apt/source.list"
<occy> Marble: you may need to apt-get dist-upgrade if you haven't done that in a while.
<tux_> add universe
<occy> ahhh
<occy> what tux_ said
<occy> :)
<Marble> i've never done that occy
<tux_> tks
<Marble> and tux, that file != exist
<tux_> marble, easy
<tux_> Marble, you might need to edit your "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<jlund> !!!
<tux_> oops
<tux_> sorry
<jlund> I just needed to tell it right soundcard
<occy> Marble: sec, I'll msg you
<tux_> laptop keyboard
<jlund> It's working!
<Marble> tux, what do I edit in there?
<jlund> And it looks much much better than XMMS
<jlund> Thanks for the recommendation occy
<occy> jlund: np... someone here recommend it and I like it.
<occy> jlund: occy.net
<occy> jlund: go check it out ;)
<tux_> Marble, look at examples here... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/view?searchterm=universe
<tux_> the wiki has very good examples and info
<occy> tux_: I pasted him my sources.list
<jlund> Nice design ;)
<tux_> ok
<tux_> cool
<jlund> occy: Any idea how to get sound in Gaim to work?
<tux_> jlund, i added Guifications to my system and have sound in gaim now
<occy> jlund: no clue. :(
* occy restates he wishes he could get ubuntu installled on his laptop
<occy> bob2 seems to have gone to sleep
<bob2> nope
<occy> we shouldn't allow that to happen.
<occy> heh
<tux_> occy, did you try turning off acpi
<jlund> tux_: What is Guifications?
<tux_> let me post link
<occy> bob2: see my install error, ,know any way around it?   bad packages d-i
<occy> or something like that.
<tux_> http://guifications.sourceforge.net/Guifications/index.php
<bob2> don't know, I'd guess bad cd, but you say you checked the md5sum
<occy> bob2: yeah...
<occy> same cd, as I said, works on another machine.
<tux_> ACPI was an issue a friend had installing Ubuntu
<tux_> when he disabled it worked
<bob2> occy: have you checked the md5sum?
<jlund> Cool blog occy
<occy> jlund: danke
<jlund> What software are you using to do it?
<occy> bob2: hmmm
<occy> jlund: drupal
<occy> jlund: drupal.org
<tux_> drupal rocks
<occy> it rocks
<occy> I use it on all my sites
<tux_> occy setup our mgalug.org
<occy> tux_: heh
<occy> tux_: and then you basturdized it.
<tux_> heck yea
<tux_> lol
<tux_> yea
<tux_> well...
<occy> well, it's just pushbutton really... not themed hardly any at all.  I didn't have time to spend on it.
<occy> pushbutton = drupal theme
<tux_> yup
<jlund> K selecing ESD as preferred sound output device gets me the gaim noises
* occy debates sleep
<occy> *sigh*
<occy> I am tiiiired
<jlund> now I just need to video player and I'll have a fully functional desktop here
<tux_> mplayer
<occy> night kiddies
<jcompton> bob: That was the ticket, thanks. Now, do you have a suggestion for the most elegant way to restart Apache under Ubuntu so I can avoid the humiliation of reboots? :)
<xiam> jcompton: //etc/init.d
<bob2> sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restrat
<bob2> spelt correctly will work even better
<tux_> lol
<jcompton> Thank you.
<jlund> bob2 and occy. Thanks
<jlund> I appreciate all of the help
<jlund> I'm loving this distro and I'll be talking it up at work tomorrow
<Marble> how do I unmount all disks except the one my linux partition is on?
<jlund> Hopefully we'll get a convert or two :)
<Marble> anyone?
<jlund> What kind of disks marble?
<whatah> is there a way to do a netinstall of ubuntu?
<Marble> uh like partitions
<Marble> NTFS ones
<Marble> i tried using unmount, but it says command not found?
<Riddell> Marble: umount
<xiam> Marble umount -a?
<xiam> umount
<Marble> root@Greg:/media/files # unmount -a
<Marble> bash: unmount: command not found
<bob2> dont do that
<bob2> it's umount
<bob2> read carefully
<bob2> what are you trying to do?
<jlund> Marble it's umount and you don't want to do what xiam posted
<jlund> That would unmount all disks
<jlund> :)
<Marble> root@Greg:/media/files # unmount /dev/hdd3
<Marble> bash: unmount: command not found
<bob2> Marble: again, read carefully
<Marble> I just want to unmount a damn disk :(
<jlund> marbe: umount /dev/hdd3
<bob2> Marble: there's no 'n' after the 'u'
<Riddell> what's the debian meta-package that has the development tools (gcc, autoconf and aa that)
<bob2> Riddell: there isn't one
<xiam> I'm sorry I misunderstand what you want to do Marble.
<bob2> Riddell: build-essential installs some stuff, but not autconf
<bob2> (since you don't need it to build stuff)
<Marble> ahh
<Riddell> bob2: that sounds like the one
<Riddell> thanks
<Marble> umount: /media/files: device is busy
<Marble> umount: /media/files: device is busy
<Marble> grr
<tux_> Marble, if any apps are using that device, then it will not be umounted
<bob2> yes, you need to close whatever is accessing it
<bob2> 'lsof | grep /media/files' is a good way to find out
<Marble> thanks
<Marble> what's the chmod for all users?
<Marble> 775?
<xiam> 777
<xiam> read write for all
<Marble> chmod 777 /media/files
<Marble> that work?
<jlund> Marble what are you trying to do?
<Marble> make it so other applications can view the files in this directory
<Marble> other than me as root
<moriddin> guys, would using a program such as daemon tools subsitute burning the cd?
<moriddin> it makes a virtual cd driver that is actually on your hard drive
<roo9> does anyone know how to map a tcp port to a /dev/ entry
<xiam> Where path is best for install stuff? /usr/local or just /usr like RH?
<bob2> moriddin: for installing, you mean?
<bob2> xiam: for random stuff from source? /usr/local.
<bob2> roo9: how do you mean?
<bob2> (network connects are unrelated to /dev)
<xiam> thanks bob2
<roo9> bob2: I have application A, which expects data on a /dev/ entry. I have application B which sends that exact data over a tcp/ip socket. how can i get them to talk to each other?
<bob2> roo9: netcat can pipe data to and from tcp sockets
<bob2> what exactly are these apps?
<moriddin> yes, bob
<moriddin> for installing
<roo9> bob2: GPS programs...
<bob2> moriddin: how could that work?  the cd won't be mounted once you boot into ubuntu
<jlund> Marble to change everything in a directory you use the -R switch for recursive
<dee> hey
<jlund> So chmod -R 777 /directory
<dee> please somone tell me... to compile from source.... u do what 3 things?
<jlund> ./configure
<dee> make config
<jlund> make
<jlund> make install
<dee> ok cool
<moriddin> ok bob.. so i must burn it onto a cd then?
<bob2> dee: erm, that only works for some software, and they will invariably have a INSTALL file which explains it
<bob2> moriddin: or netboot
<moriddin> whats that?
<bob2> booting over the network...
<moriddin> using floppies?
<Marble> how do I add a program to my applications menu?
<roo9> bob2: but can netcat map that to a /dev/entry ?
<bob2> moriddin: don't think warty supports that
<bob2> roo9: a "/dev entry" is just a file
<moriddin> bob: how do i netboot then?
<roo9> hrmmmm
<bob2> it depends on what program A wants to do
<bob2> moriddin: find out if your hardware supports it, first
<moriddin> ok
<dee> jlund,  please PM me
<moriddin> bob: how do i find out hardware requirements?
<dee> bob2, please PM ME.
<dee> sry for caps
<Marble> what switches do i use on a tarball?
<dee> i did ./configure
<dee> Now what?
<dee> just... make?
<nomasteryoda> then make install
<dee> tehnw bhat?
<xiam> Marble, command --help provides you important information, try also man command or info command
<Marble> thanks
<Marble> -xvzf
<xiam> for extraction you can use tar -xf file.tar
<Marble> it's .tar.gz
<xiam> Oh, you're right
<moriddin> how do i find out hardware requirements?, and how do i netboot?
<moriddin> anyone?
<dee> Well
<dee> I THINK you have to enable it in BOIS
<moriddin> thanks
<nomasteryoda> moriddin, look at the wiki for more ...
<nomasteryoda> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=netboot
<dee> hey yall
<dee> What is a program that i shud install, just to install stuff
<dee> where i must compile from source
<nomasteryoda> dee, which program do you need?
<dee> lol
<nomasteryoda> did you look in apt?
<dee> I dont need any
<nomasteryoda> ok
<dee> i dont know any
<dee> Lol
<dee> Yea, but i wanna compile from source
<nomasteryoda> ok
<dee> Know anyhting like gkrellm?
<dee> But diff
<dee> that will make my stuff look awsome
<nomasteryoda> gkrellm is cool
<dee> yea
<bob2> dee: no
<dee> But i need somthing diffrent
<dee> darn.
<bob2> dee: why do you want to compile gkrellm from source?
<dee> i duno, i am trying to learn how to compile thins from shource
<dee> when i tryed to compile aterm i had mass errors
<dee> do i did easy way
<bob2> did you follow the instructions that came with it?
<bob2> you probably won't need to compile anything if you're using ubuntu...
<jlund> Guys I have an AMD Athlon 1 gigahertz machine that is years old
<jlund> Currently using the 386 kernel
<jlund> Is this the best fit?
<xiam> do you know how to avoid showing window contents while moving?
<xiam> i'm using gnome
<dee> bob2,  lol i know, but i want to work my way up to slackware... so i wanna learn how to compile things.
<bob2> jlund: you can use the k7 one, as the description says
<bob2> hah, "up to slackware"
<dee> yea
<dee> Whats do u mean by "hah"?
<dee> not just slackware.
<dee> But otehr distros
<bob2> just that slackware isn't a really good place to end up if you're not already a slackware user
<dee> well, where is?
<bob2> if you want to learn hwo to compile stuff so you can use slackware, then just install it and ask for help in #slackware
<bob2> debian or ubuntu are excellent advanced distributions
<jlund> Gentoo is much better than Slackware if you want to mess with source
<jlund> I used Gentoo for over a year before switching to Ubuntu this weekend
<dee> Yea, thats what I ahve hjeard
<bob2> gentoo seems to be for people who want to compile stuff without knowing what they're doing
<dee> well jlund may i Pm you?
<jlund> I cannot emphasize how nice it is to not have to wait for EVERYTHING to compile
<bob2> from never having use it, at least
<jlund> hah bob2
<jlund> True in a lot of cases
<bob2> 'emeger blah' is not teaching you anything about software
<bob2> but this is pretty OT here, anyway
<jlund> sure dee
<jlund> Suffice it to say I'm happy with where I'm at now
<jlund> And bob2 alone is more support than I ever saw with Gentoo
<Marble> how do I change the firefox command?
<Marble> I can't get my quicklaunch icon thing to go to 1.0 instead of .0.9.3
<bob2> you have both installed?
<Marble> yup
<bob2> right click on it, choose properties, then change the 'command' entry to point at the full path to 1.0
<xiam> I just installed 1.0 too :), I will uninstall firefox 0.9 and ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<Marble> I have
<Marble> it says child process denied or such
<Despair> daniels: 6.8.1-1ubuntu8 packages fail to load nvidia's glx.so, in case user wailing hasn't commenced. ;)
<Marble> Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/firefox1.0" (Permission denied)
<bob2> Marble: erm ,you did check that /usr/bin/firefox1.0 is an executable file, right?
<Marble> wtf
<Marble> /usr/bin/firefox1.0/firefox
<Marble> runs 0.9.3
<Marble> ahh
<Marble> nvm
<Marble> got it working
<Marble> wtf, gmail won't work in linux firefox
<bob2> yes it does
<mike_dougla1> works fine
<Marble> damn you adblock
<errr> it would work on *nix before doze I would think anyway
<Marble> brb
<Marble> all better
<dee> i wish My parents would ahve started me off on linux b4 windows.
<Tomcat_> lol
<Tomcat_> "It's always the parents' fault" :d
<dee> lol
<dee> naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar
<dee> how would i unzip THAT?
<xiam> bz2.tar?
<dee> w8
<dee> yea
<errr> my 4 year old is a linux user. I didnt want her to feel that way the same as me and you both dee
<dee> thats the name of it
<dee> errr, does she know alot?
<xiam> :S! try tar -xf *.tar and then tar -xjf *.tar.bz2
<Tomcat_> tar -xjvf naim...bz2.tar, then untar it? :>
<errr>  http://ofset.sourceforge.net/gcompris/  http://childsplay.sourceforge.net/  <----- she knows how to play the hell out of these 2 games.
<errr> she can type about 10 words
<dee> lol c
<dee> ool
<errr> spelled correctly and all
<errr> its neat
<bob2> if it's really a tar containging a tarball, 'tar -xf naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar', then untar the inner bit normally
<bob2> also beat whoever gave you the file
<xiam> jaja
<errr> fwiw the - isnt needed in your tar commands
<bob2> yes, but it's a good habit
<errr> ok
<bob2> making it optional is a bug, imho :)
<errr> hmmm.... freedom to choose a bug :p
<xiam> xD
<dee> bob2 what was the point to put eh f int here?
<dee> -xf  < whast the f do
<errr> file
<dee> I know x tells it to unzipp
<bob2> no
<bob2> x tells it to extract
<bob2> f says "the next argument is the filename"
<bob2> tar doesn't compress by itself
* errr points dee to man tar :)
<dee> I am there
<dee> dee@knockout:~ $ ls
<dee> Desktop  naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar  nmap-2.00  stuff
<dee> dee@knockout:~ $ tar -xf n
<dee> naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar  nmap-2.00
<dee> dee@knockout:~ $ tar -xf naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar
<dee> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<dee> tar: Skipping to next header
<dee> tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers
<dee> tar: Read 8553 bytes from naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar
<dee> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dee> dee@knockout:~ $
<errr> tar xjvf
<dee> damn i kinda just flooded/spammed
<dee> sry
<dee> but why diddnt this work?
<dee> ok
<bob2> because it's not a tar file
<bob2> it's probably a very badly named bz2
<bob2> run 'file naim-0.11.7.2.tar.bz2.tar' to see what it is
<Dko> Could someone tell me how to install SDL?  I dled the rpm file and extracted the files inside.  But I don't know what to do from here.
<bob2> er, why are you using rpms?
<bob2> SDL is in ubuntu
<ryanmcgregor> u'll want to install it either through apt or with a deb file, not an rpm. rpms are for rpm based distributions.
<Dko> Well I thought I didn't have SDL because of an error a game gave me. Give me a sec
<bob2> you probably didn't
<bob2> but that just means you need to install
<bob2> it
<Dko> How would I then?
<bob2> what do you need?
<Dko> How to install SDL please?
<bob2> which part of SDL?
<Dko> Run times
<ryanmcgregor> sudo apt-get install programname
<bob2> hah
<ryanmcgregor> it will automatically download it
<bob2> er, I think the issue here is finding the package name
<ryanmcgregor> well, what was the filename of the rpm?
<bob2> that won't help
<Dko> Yea I think I need to know the package name
<ryanmcgregor> try searching for sdl in synaptic, you might stumble upon what you need
<bob2> libsdl1.2debian-all looks like a start
<bob2> Dko: what games is this?
<Dko> Eternal Lands
<andrew> if there is a security hole in a package in universe, am i stuck with this package?
<crimsun> yes.
<Dko> If libsdl1.2debian and libsdl1.2debian-oss are both got green boxes next to them snynaptic it means there installed right?
<crimsun> granted, if it's from universe, chances are it's from sid's pool, and sid gets package fixes rather quickly.
<crimsun> (though not as quickly as woody or warty)
<andrew> so in that case compiling from source would be the only option?
<andrew> crimsun: ok so you can use unstable package?
<andrew> (s
<andrew> )
<bob2> not generally
<ryanmcgregor> crimsun: i think what he is asking is if it is fixed in sid, will the ubuntu team add the fixed package to universe
<bob2> not for warty
<crimsun> for hoary, sometimes the fixed package is available in universe sooner than in sid
<andrew> ok.  so if i want to stay secure with unstable packages, i should subscribe to debian-security-announce to hear when there are vulnerabilities in unstable as well?
<andrew> er, the first "unstable" should be "universe"
<crimsun> normally security announcements are prioritized for 'stable' packages
<Dko> Alright. SDL seams to be installed. But I get this error when I try to install Eternal Lands. error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_net-1.2.so.0:
<andrew> yea
<crimsun> if they happen to affect packages in 'unstable', too, then it's a note in the DSA
<bob2> d-s-a doesn't have advisories for packages in sid
<ryanmcgregor> is the ubuntu team going to add more packages to the main branch then....cause it is rather limited at the moment
<bob2> what crimsun said
<ryanmcgregor> ?
<bob2> ryanmcgregor: yes
<bob2> ryanmcgregor: what isn't there that you want
<bob2> Dko: instakk libsdl-net1.2
<ryanmcgregor> bob2: hold on, checking synaptic to see what i have installed from universe
<andrew> i mostly use totem, mozilla-firefox, emacs, open-office, gaim, xchat, and python for apps.
<andrew> thinking about switching to ubuntu
<ryanmcgregor> if it doesnt have the ubuntu symbol in synaptic, it is not in the main branch, right?
<bob2> no idea, I don't use synaptic
<andrew> ubuntu main is actually a good selection of apps
<andrew> doesn't have all the little exotic things, but still it has a lot
<calc> missing useful stuff like clamav ;)
<calc> also gstreamer totem is about useless
<bob2> due to patent issues
<ryanmcgregor> ok, here goes: abiword (i like it for small files as i am on a slow computer), digikam, gpdf, guarddog (i hate firestarter), kooka (xsane is confusing), a bunch of libraries needed for nvu to install, a bunch of libraries needed for mplayer to compile, xawtv, xmms-skins to name a few
<calc> patent issues that even an overzealous group like debian ignore
<Dko> Gehh. ><  apt-get install doesn't work. It doens't seam to be a normal pakage.
<bob2> debian doesn't have a suable company
<calc> and we all know how overzealous debian-legal can be
<bob2> Dko: "doesn't work"?
<mike_dougla1> andrew: I built gtk2 emacs-cvs packages if you want them. A lot better on the eyes (without having to run it in gnome-terminal)
<bob2> calc: no, debian-legal ignores patents almost entirely
<calc> and fhg is suing lots of mp3 decoder companies
<bob2> ryanmcgregor: none of those seem support=critical
<bob2> er, s/=/-/
<calc> bob2: is that why most patented stuff isn't in debian like lame, ffmpeg, etc?
<bob2> calc: mpeg-4 and mp3 are enforced patents
<ryanmcgregor> bob2: what about guarddog....or is updating iptables good enough?
<bob2> calc: probably every single bit of software in main violates some patent
<Dko> It basically says it can't find the package libsdl-net1.2
<andrew> mike_dougla1: no thanks, mike_dougla1.  i'm not running ubuntu yet, just considering it.  appreciate it.
<bob2> Dko: it's in universe
<bob2> ryanmcgregor: hm, what about it?
<calc> bob2: yes
<calc> and so what is ubuntu doing releasing software ;)
<wasabi_> I just noticed warty-updates.
<wasabi_> SHould I be using archive.u.c or security.u.c for it?
<calc> also does ubuntu disable the font hinting stuff in freetype or else apple might sue them ;)
<Dko> whats universe?
<calc> its enabled in regular builds last time i checked
<ryanmcgregor> bob2: well it is a firewall, a security hole in a firewall seems serious to me
<crimsun> wasabi_: either
<andrew> the hyperlink is also patented
<andrew> so we're all doomed...
<bob2> ryanmcgregor: it's not a firewall, it's a tool for creating firewall rules
<miggumike> how do i mount my mac volume in linux?
<andrew> what is ubuntu running for service by default? (i hope none)
<andrew> i mean tcp/ip services
<bob2> andrew: "service"?  nothing listens on external ips.
<Dko> Im sorry for making this so difficult.  But im a newb to linux. >< What is universe? A directory
<andrew> bob2: good.  right now in my debian unstable system, portmap likes to run at every boot.  and i can't uninstall it because gnome depends on it.  i hope there aren't silly things like that in ubuntu
<xiam> apache2 does, hmm.. I don't remember if it was installed by default...
<bob2> Dko: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> andrew: you don't need to uninstall it, just configure it to only listen on loopback
<miggumike> does anyone know how do i mount my mac volume in linux?
<andrew> ok thanks a lot for answering my questions
<andrew> have a good night everyone
<bob2> miggumike: depends what sort of "mnac volume" it is
<miggumike> bob2: how can i find out what it is?
<bob2> miggumike: you didn't create it?
<bob2> is it HFS or UFS?
<miggumike> hfs?
<miggumike> i don't remember anything about that
<miggumike> ufs maybe
<bob2> sudo mount -t ufs /dev/wherever /mnt/
<Dko> Ok im in Synaptic.  The only Universe I see is Development (universe) and Base System (universe) Neigther have the package im looking for. ><
<nevyn> what are you looking for?
<miggumike> i mounted /sys
<Dko> libsdl-net1.2
<miggumike> is osx in there?
<Dko> Im just about to say screw it.
<Shufla> hello :D
<miggumike> everything is locked
<miggumike> how can i get su access to my files on my osx partition
<miggumike> ?
<Dko> Yep im not gona get this damn game going -_-
<Shufla> miggumike: which partition contains osx files?
<miggumike> hda3
<Shufla> miggumike: show here mount | grep hda3
<siimo> can someone help me with setting permissions for cd burning ?
<miggumike>  show here mount | grep hda3
<miggumike> /dev/hda3 on /mnt type hfsplus (rw)
<Shufla> miggumike: ls -ld /mnt
<miggumike> drwxrwxr-t  1 root 80 36 2004-12-18 05:57 /mnt
<siimo> hmmm ?
<techn9ne> what are the min. requirements to run ubuntu?
<techn9ne> i tried setting it up on a p200 w/ 16mb. ram and the installer just hung up
<miggumike> 16mb ram?
<mike_dougla1> that amount of ram is way too low
<techn9ne> yea 16
<fabbione> hmmm
<techn9ne> well it runs windows 98
<miggumike> what is on that computer now?
<techn9ne> its capable of running an OS w/ a gui
<miggumike> 16?
<fabbione> iirc it should be possible to install with 16Mb of ram
<crimsun> you can do it with 16, but you must create swap as soon as parted udeb is loaded.
<aj> debian needs 32ish i think, ubuntu'd be similar probably; 64-128 would be safer
<crimsun> it is possible, I tested several weeks ago
<Shufla> techn9ne: you've got to setup swap BEFORE starting installation process. you've got to start installation in expert mode
<techn9ne> im just really scared of hooking a windows98 computer into internet
<miggumike> shufla: do you know what i can do to get into the locked folders?
<miggumike> it's locking out my music and movies
<ryanmcgregor> I have a question. I am an idiot, and accidently deleted some files from a program I compiled...if I just recompile the program and issue make install, will it just overwrite any files that happen to be left over?
<aj> isn't using swap at that point horrifically slow?
<miggumike> the two things i want
<Shufla> miggumike: ok, i know. but i tell you how to access information, not solution :d
<miggumike> =)
<Shufla> miggumike: well, type man mount and find section with hfs. there's option, which allows you to change permissions of mounted drive. it will be `umask' or similiar. you may set umask to 000 and then there'll be read/write access to ALL users
<techn9ne> ryanmcgregor : yes im pretty sure it will
<Shufla> miggumike: you've got to type that umask in option field in /etc/fstab, then umount & mount /mnt
<ryanmcgregor> techn9ne: thx....ill run and do that, just wanted to make sure before i made the problem worse :P
<techn9ne> has any one ever got flashmx to work w/ wine?
<techn9ne> ive been trying everything and it wont work
<miggumike> ok i'll give it a shot
<Shufla> techn9ne: <joke>on this 16mb ram machine?</joke> :D
<techn9ne> lol no... this one im on has 512
<techn9ne> i was running the 16mb. ram machine earlier... was PAINFUL slow
<techn9ne> hd sounded like it was having a heart attack
<Shufla> techn9ne: well. i'm working right now on pii 400 @ 64MB ram and slow disk. it's painful... i suppose, that 16mb will be worse, unusable... (with X...)
<techn9ne> gnome or xfe?
<techn9ne> i figured if it ran win98 i could run xfe on it
<miggumike> only thing i can find is hpfs
<Shufla> techn9ne: gnome right now. but i've got to develop SQL-mini-app here, horrible :D
<techn9ne> gnome seems much faster than kde
<techn9ne> i have a suse machine too and seems kinda clunky
<Shufla> huh
<Shufla> the problem is with so many diffrent libraries for any application: firefox - own, openoffice - own, gnome - own, k3b - own :D
<Shufla> even half gig of ram is nor enough :/
<techn9ne> kde has good intergration w/ kde apps
<techn9ne> firefox didnt run well on it
<Shufla> indeed
<techn9ne> suse 9.2 is the nicest looking linux desktop i have ever seen though
<Shufla> techn9ne: when it will be avaiable for free? like 9.1 with tricky, but possibile installation?
<techn9ne> i dunno i used torrents to get it a few days after it came out
<techn9ne> i heard rumors of jan-feb
<Shufla> :D
<Shufla> late :/
<techn9ne> its not pirating when its gpl
<Shufla> nope!
<Shufla> it's pirating :D
<techn9ne> oh well whatever. im not from us.
<Shufla> accordin to license you are not allowed to download/copy isos :D
<Shufla> me too :D
<mike_dougla1> actually it is. SUSE 9.2 has some proprietary software on it
<techn9ne> p2p apps and mp3 downloading is legal in my country.
<techn9ne> big loophole. americans were pretty angry when it got challenged in court.
<techn9ne> actually not americans... the RIAA
<bob2> anyway, this is off-topic
<Shufla> all ppl are supported, entry-level-supporter are just chatting :D
<Shufla> and comapring gnome & kde uis :D
<techn9ne> k3b should be ported to gnome
<techn9ne> thats what i really miss from suse
<nevyn> techn9ne: kdevelop.
<nevyn> techn9ne: kde applications play nice under gnome.
<nevyn> techn9ne: now if only gnome applications didn't still trash all my fonts and stuff when I start one in kde.
<Shufla> but they need set of not needed libs, that aren't need for gnome (and areN'T supported by ubuntu:()
<nevyn> indeed they're not.
<nevyn> but they play nice.. unlike vica versa
<techn9ne> how difficult is to make an app for qt and gtk simutaneously ?
<techn9ne> are libraries that much diff?
<nevyn> techn9ne: hard.
<nevyn> twice the gui code.
<Shufla> btw - are there plans to deploy ubuntu-like-philosophy server oriented system?
<techn9ne> i dont know what the point would be... if you wnat a server use debian
<Shufla> never ending testing with twenty not properlly prepared MTAs? :d
<bob2> Shufla: ubuntu is server-oriented!
<techn9ne> ubuntu is based on debian-unstable
<Shufla> bob2: hm... i've prepared document for almost dream server oriented system. but it's in polish and my english skills are to low to translate it :(
<cef> hrm.. anyone using hoary and nvidia's driver? preferably the one hoary ships
<Shufla> damn... dpkg is running... damn... even mouse cursor is inresponsive :/
<pitti> cef: I just tried, failed
<pitti> cef: worked fine before the conference
<cef> pitti: same
<cef> well, I get issues with glx stuff
<bob2> Shufla: sounds like you don't have dma enabled on your drive
<Shufla> bob2: low end machine
<bob2> ouchy
<cef> standard 2d works, 3d has issues.. *sigh*
<Shufla> bob2: hdparm is tweaked to maximum
<siimo> hi i can burn as root but cannot as user can someone please help?
<siimo> i keep getting these errors Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Permission denied)
<siimo> even though my cd writer is hdd
<Shufla> siimo: what is your cd-burner app?
<siimo> Shufla, gnomebaker but it uses cdrecord
<siimo> the program fails to detect the cd burner when opened as user
<siimo> is this something to do with the cdrecord permissions
<miggumike> what is the command?
<siimo> Shufla, any ideas?
<miggumike> sudo mount -hfsplus /etc/dva3 /mnt/
<cef> daniels: you broke xorg again? sheesh!
<bob2> miggumike: didn't I tell you the exact command an hour ago?
<fabbione> cef: what is broken?
<miggumike> bob2: it's not working
<miggumike> do i have it right?
<miggumike> i didn't write it down
<fabbione> i need to get coffee and a shower
<fabbione> ops
<bob2> 16:19:37           bob2 | sudo mount -t ufs /dev/wherever /mnt/
<miggumike> ahhh dev
<miggumike> thanks
<bob2> you may need a -o option, but you'll have to read the manpage to check
<cef> fabbione: .so loading
<fabbione> cef: what xorg version?
<fabbione> because he uploaded -7 and then -8 with a similar fix
<cef> -8 is broken
<cef> bug report 4818
<cef> so no glx for nvidia people *sigh*
<fabbione> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<fabbione> that looks like a nvidia bug....
<Shufla> ok, got to code. have a nice day
<fabbione> but i will take a look to it later
<fabbione> ah amd64
<cef> fabbione: I still blame daniels *grin*
<fabbione> CRAP
<fabbione> i blame gtk :)
<cef> but I've got a similar problem with plain x86
<fabbione> i will test on x86
<fabbione> i don't have amd64
<fabbione> bbl
<calc> poor fabbione ;)
<cef> fabbione: I'm using a k7 here, and no luck with glx at all
<cef> fabbione: if you need me to test stuff, just ask
<fabbione> cef: i will
<calc> i have amd64 here but no nvidia
<fabbione> but i don't really care too much about GLX being broken on an unstable branch
<cef> heh
<fabbione> specially with NVIDIA crap on the way
<cef> ??
<emschwar> I assume there's a known bug with gnome right now; is there a workaround?
* emschwar 's panels are both hung while loading
<siimo> hi can someone help i can only burn in warty (with cdrecord/GnomeBaker) as root
<bob2> gcombust works fine
<siimo> bob2, its not a specific program its all programs that use cdrecord only work as root for me
<bob2> are you using a kernel you built yourself?
<siimo> bob2, no im using default warty
<siimo> fresh install an hour or 2 ago
<siimo> do i have to change some permissions manually? im not experienced with this before
<nessmuk> i'm wondering about running Beatrix off usb. Some are advising me that swap can heavy use for usb, may be short-term reliable, Any comments
<bob2> nessmuk: #beatrix
<nessmuk> bob...yeah....sorry wrong tab :)
<emschwar> so, gnome seems hung whilst logging in.  I can't file a bug, unfortunately, because links doesn't have javascript.  Is this known, and is there a workaround?
<siimo> is there such thing as cdburning group in ubuntu
<bob2> siimo: no
<siimo> hmmm
<siimo> does the default warty kernel have the cd burning bug
<adbak> siimo: i do believe
<qs_> <------------ RuffianSoldier
<qs_> whats wrong with ntp?
<siimo> im downloading linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-k7
<bob2> qs_: it's a fine protocol
<qs_> bob2 - no - ntp.ubuntulinux.org is screwed up!
<siimo> can someone post output of ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord
<qs_> it took 4 mins at syncronize clock part of boot
<qs_> then told me it was messed up
<bob2> qs_: works for me
<bob2> qs_: sounds like you have a local network problem
<bob2> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 133 2004-10-29 06:14 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<qs_> bob2 - im about to call my ISP - frriggen disconnects and spikes left and right - its making me mad!
<siimo> bob2, thats same as me
<liquidboy> sorry for being such a noob, but what is a repository?
<bob2> a http or ftp site that serves ubuntu packages
<adbak> a repository (a.k.a. repo) is pool of packages that ubuntu uses
<emschwar> so, no clues about gnome then :-\
<bob2> emschwar: does it affect a new user?
<emschwar> bob2: good question, let me see.
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - what is ntp anyway?  I just found out about it (you know)
<liquidboy> ok, thanks
<liquidboy> :)
<emschwar> bob2: apparently not.
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: network time protocol, a way for your clock to be synchronised to a very accurate clock somewhere else
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<liquidboy> how do i get synaptic to search the repositories? when i do a search, it only finds stuff already on my hd...
<calc> RuffianSoldier: its the thing winxp uses as well if you click on the clock and see "Internet Time"
<emschwar> bob2: with a gnome failsafe session, the bottom panel loads, but the top one still hangs.
<RuffianSoldier> aaaah
<bob2> emschwar: ok
<emschwar> but for a new user, there's no problems
<calc> unix has had ntp forever, ms just added it with xp
<calc> its nice never to worry about what time your system thinks it is ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, i'm having a problem with any video that I watch in totem-xine, the playback is laggy then the window is inlarged or in fullscreen.
<netsplit> Maybe the CPU is too slow to keep up.
<Mojo_Jojo> it's a P4 3ghz with hyperthreading :D
<Mojo_Jojo> also this is on a laptop, but it should play them just fine.
<techn9ne> firefox is brocken how do i load it up in safe mode?
<bob2> it has a 'safe mode'?
<emschwar> hrm... looks like the top panel is stopped in a call to futex()
<techn9ne> its saying this to me : /usr/bin/firefox: line 271: [: : integer expression expected
<bob2> what have you changed since it last worked?
<liquidboy> um, ive just read the "enable universe in synaptic package manager" it didnt do anything
* emschwar just dist-upgraded :-\
<liquidboy> " From your desktop select Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic Package Manager you will be asked to enter your password. Goto Settings > Repositories you will see (2) grayed out boxes click both of them, then click the Reload button."
<bob2> "didn't do anything"?
<liquidboy> there were 3 greyd out boxes. i clicked them all, pressed reload and...
<liquidboy> nothing
<liquidboy> how do i get synaptic to search online?
<siimo> bob2, what kernel u running exactly?
<bob2> liquidboy: it searches the package database, presumably
<bob2> siimo: whatever's in hoary
<siimo> hmmm
<siimo> im more and more suspecious the kernel is cauing my burning problem
<siimo> as i chmod u+s cdrecord and it still doesnt work
<siimo> but it does work when i run it as root
<liquidboy> i don't get the purpose of it then... i thought it was an easy way of downloading new software, but it only lists the software i already have...
<liquidboy> im probably missing something really obvious
<liquidboy> :P
<netsplit> liquidboy: bad answer but you could just use apt-get like everyone else.
<liquidboy> yeah
<nyktovus> how do you add things to a menu?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - ya - your right - network problem - I am having alot of trouble today - prolly from the fuse blowing so my modem resets
<siimo> how do i re-install nvidia after upgrading kernel?
<siimo> following the same instructions doesnt work
<siimo> and i did install the default kernel from warty security
<siimo> anyone
<bob2> install te matching linux-restricted-modules package
<lhb_> siimo: well, for me it did it automatically as far as i know
<lhb_> siimo: nvidia screen comes up like normally before the kernel change
<siimo> lhb_, but i have a 2.6.8.1-3 and a 2.6.8.1-4-k7
<lhb_> me too
<siimo> if i try to remove 2.6.8.1-3-i386 then it wants to install 2.6.8.1-4-i386
<siimo> but i already have k7
<siimo> i dont need 386
<lhb_> true, i just leave it, doesnt bother me
<siimo> yeah but ubuntu is thinking the old one is my default kernel so it wont reinstall nvidia
<lhb_> mmmm.....
<bob2> you don't need to 'reinstall' things
<siimo> what is the difference between linux-image-2.6-386  and linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-386
<siimo> first package is small
<bob2> just install the correct linux-restricted-modules package
<bob2> the first one Depends on the latest version of the latter
<siimo> how does the k7 kernel come into it
<bob2> I don't know why you're trying to install that
<siimo> because i run a k7 processor
<siimo> ?
<siimo> this package is split into too many bits
<siimo> ok figured it out finally
<bob2> it's not split into any bits
<bob2> the linux-restricted-modules stuff is non-free stuff from outside the kernel
<siimo> well why do we need it?
<bob2> "we" don't
<siimo> then why install it
<bob2> some people want it because they have hardware that requires non-free drivers
<siimo> ok
<siimo> i dont need it then i guess
<lhb_> kudos for ubuntu!!! quickcam worked without any funnies!!!
<Shufla> re :D
<khadyoung> Anyone have any good suggestions for an Ubuntu-friendly hardware audio player (pref with OGG support)
<khadyoung> I have considered an iPod but they are very expensive and I am pretty sure I would like OGG support
<Shufla> khadyoung: (non OSS-spirit) i suggest that you instal mp3 encoder/decoder - mp3 based players are cheaper...
<Shufla> s/instal/acquire/
<khadyoung> Shufla, the only OGG player I have been able to find so far is actually cheaper than comparable MP3 only players.
<Shufla> khadyoung: oh. ok :) sorry for misinformation :D
<khadyoung> It looks as though the iRiver H3xx series operates as an external hard drive. I would assume Ubuntu could mount it when plugged in without any problems. Anybody any experience?
<steven__> daniels: you there?
<anon26> hey all
<anon26> anyone know how i can add applications to the menu?
<seb128> warty or hoary ?
<RuffianSoldier> configuration editor?
<RuffianSoldier> i think thats what its called
<daniels> steven__: sup
<RuffianSoldier> anyway - goodnight
<RuffianSoldier> hey daniels - goodnight
* RuffianSoldier sucks up to the op
<anon26> anyone know how i can add applications to the menu in hoary?
<RuffianSoldier> anon26 - i think its called configuration editor
<seb128> anon26: reply to my question first
<RuffianSoldier> it will help you with that
<seb128> anon26: oh, hoary
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<steven__> daniels: i installed xorg ubuntu7 and now X crashes on couldn't open module (bitmap|pcidata)
<seb128> anon26: no tools to do that
<anon26> :(
<seb128> anon26: if you install menu and menu-xdg you'll get a debian submenu in applications with all the entries
<RuffianSoldier> G'night all
<seb128> or you can add some .desktop file by hand in ~/.local/share/applications
<anon26> nah i just want to add one app to the menu, but i don't want to add aditional menu entries
<seb128> anon26: just create a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications so
<seb128> anon26: the menu system has been rewritten, but there is no editor for the new system atm
<seb128> base first, tools then
<anon26> ok but what should the .desktop file contain?
<aeruder> steven__how long ago?
<ogra> anon26: just copy one from a existing entry and modify it ....
<steven__> aeruder: upgraded yseterday, today it crashes
<anon26> ok i'll give that a try brb
<steven__> aeruder: i just noticed that there's a ubuntu8 version, downloading it now
<aeruder> steven__: yes.. i had heard someone say that that was fixed today
<ogra> anon26: best is to take one that is already in the same menu you want your new entry in
<steven__> k ta
<anon26> ok i went into ~/.local.... but there aren't any .desktop files in there to use as a template
<steven__> anon26: the .desktops are in /usr/share/applications iirc
<ogra> anon26: just copy one from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications
<seb128_> anon26:
<seb128_> <seb128> anon26: copy one from /usr/share/applications
<seb128_> <seb128> anon26: basically a Name, Comment, Categories
<seb128_> <seb128> and the Command to run /the icon
<seb128_> --- Disconnected ().
<daniels> steven__: yes, ubuntu7 is broken; ubuntu8 fixes it
<steven__> k
<anon26> ok edited the desktop file which is in ~/.local.....
<anon26> now how do i get it to appear in the menu?
<steven__> daniels: very well, it is solved, will try the multimonitor later today
<fabbione> hey daniels
<fabbione> daniels: did you get my sms?
<ogra> anon26: if the categories are right, it should appear automatically, if not, restart your panel (kill it)
<Adrenal> provided it is in xpm.gz format, can i compress any image and use it as the grub background by using the same steps as shown in the wiki art page?
<daniels> fabbione: nope, phone got stolen on saturday
<anon26> ok
<fabbione> AH
<nessmuk> steven__ ubuntu is v.4.10 on the home page. What's this about 8?
<fabbione> daniels: 4818
<ogra> Adrenal: you will have to reduce the colors etc. there is a howto on the debian installer site
<fabbione> daniels: and if you can kindly commit -8 to baz
<anon26> nope still nothing
<anon26> this is the file
<anon26> [Desktop Entry] 
<anon26> Encoding=UTF-8
<anon26> Name=Tux Racer
<anon26> GenericName=Tux Racer
<anon26> Comment=Slide down slopes eating herring
<anon26> Exec=tuxracer
<anon26> Icon=tuxracer.xpm
<anon26> Terminal=false
<anon26> Type=Application
<anon26> Categories=Application;Games;
<anon26> StartupNotify=true
<daniels> fabbione: yeah, I've just triaged 4818, and it's a non-fatal (i.e. only kills 3D, there is a workaround), and I actually wrote a local fix last night, mainly by accident
<daniels> fabbione: and -8 is in baz, foo ;)
<cef> daniels: workaround? where?
<cef> daniels: affects i386 as well btw, not just amd64
<daniels> cef: ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.{so,a}
<daniels> cef: yeah, I took lib%s.so out of the search path, not realising that nvidia-glx is rather crackful
<fabbione> daniels: it wasn't this morning ;)
<cef> daniels: aha!
<daniels> fabbione: hmmm, I committed it last night ... oh no, wait, I didn't
<daniels> fabbione: i typed 'baz commit', but my time at the internet cafe ran out
<cef> daniels: yeah I can imagine.. cool
<daniels> fabbione: btw, that 'deal with pci domains that don't start at 0' hack adds a lazy 15000 file opens
<daniels> they're almost entirely to /proc, so it's not that bad
<daniels> but 500 -> 15500 is a big jump
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> daniels: well.. what is worst?
<daniels> fabbione: hm?
<cef> daniels: what should be the destination for that link? cos it doesn't work for the users home dir.
<fabbione> daniels: what is worst? opening 15500 files or not fixing that bug?
<daniels> fabbione: i dare say not fixing that bug :) i'm not arguing with it being fixed
<daniels> i think we can do it better, though
<daniels> doing an os.readdir()
<daniels> i don't think the /proc/pci walking is too cpu-expensive, but i dunno
<daniels> cef: huh?
<daniels> cef: you need to link libglx.a -> libglx.so within /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions
<cef> aha.. ok
<anon26> thaks for the help guys, evryting works now
<douglas> is the wiki with some problems ?
<douglas> when i try to login it doenst repond...
<imka> pm me for gmail invites!
<fabbione> imka: that is wat offtopic
<fabbione> way even
<PeG> how can i capture my desktop? But only the application active
<alexissoft> hi
<pisuke> peg, take a screenshot and crop it with the gimp
<PeG> :)
* roo9 has gmail invites too!
<PeG> tx
<joh_> How is ubuntu suited for server use?
<cef> there is a minimal install available for servers
<daniels> Gman: hey dude
<Gman> hey daniel
<joh_> do you recommend Ubuntu for server, instead of Debian Sarge?
<jo> Hello, I was wondering if it's possible to put a banner concerning EU software patents on the Ubuntu webpage. It seems they want to approve software patents in the EU before the end of this year! More information: http://demo.ffii.org/
<daniels> joh_: yes
<daniels> Gman: how's things?
<jo> joh_, I think Ubuntu is and will remain to be more "up-to-date" than Sarge
<joh_> yea, but Sarge might be more stable for server use?
<cef> joh: unlike sarge (currently), ubuntu has support and security updates
<joh_> cef, ahh, I understand. Only woody and Ubuntu has that now
<joh_> And Woody is a little... old
<Gman> daniels, pretty cruisey dude...winding down for christmas fortunately
<Gman> daniels, how's about you?
<daniels> Gman: nice :) just chilling in barcelona atm
<Gman> daniels, conference went well?
<daniels> Gman: yeah, really well thanks
<daniels> Gman: just relaxing in the holiday aftermath now
<daniels> Gman: chatting to people back home
<Gman> you get home for christmas?
<daniels> yeah, christmas eve
<Gman> sweet
<Gman> daniels, jetlagged zombie for christmas day then? :)
<ctd> isn't daniels already half a zombie from X hacking?
<cef> daniels: what time you getting in?
<cef> ctd: actually he's a whole zombie, but we don't usually mention it. *grin*
<daniels> cef: 6:20am!  whoo!
<cef> daniels: heh.. cab from the airport fun eh?
<daniels> Gman: yeah.  get in 6:20 to like fifty degree weather, catch up with my little sister (5) before she leaves at about lunchtime, then go see other people for the day, then jump on the train to take a 200km journey up to mum's, crash, wake up early for christmas with all the family.
<daniels> cef: heh, getting picked up, mercifully
<cef> fun fun fun
<ctd> cef: He was only 1/2 zombified the times I've seen him.
<Gman> daniels, nutball
<daniels> Gman: well, yeah
<ctd> cef: He must return to full zombification only in vic, aye?
* daniels beats himself with the offtopicness stick.
<cef> ctd: heh
<cef> daniels: gimme that stick.. after what you keep doing to xorg, you deserve a beating from most of us! *grin*
<cef> hang on.. better not.. he'll probably enjoy it
<stvn> daniels: xorg ubuntu8 doesn't solve the laptop+external screen problem
<liquidboy> anyone here got time to help me with synaptic?
<daniels> stvn: does Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,CRT", resolve the problem?
<stvn> let's try, device option?
<daniels> device section, yah
<stvn> moment
<siimo> does anyone use eclise here?
<siimo> eclipse
<stvn> daniels: yes, the laptop screen comes up fine and the external screen gets the same image
<siimo> sorry
<daniels> stvn: sweet, I'll poke alex, thanks a lot
<cef> hrm.. hey does the livecd include build-essential by any chance?
<stvn> daniels: you too
<daniels> stvn: ok, so does it work without the HorizSync/VertRefresh stuff, and with no other options than MonitorLayout?
<siimo> does anyone use eclipse here?
<siimo> i just want to know if you see cut off buttons with ubuntu human theme
<stvn> daniels: i have horisync/vertrefresh for the laptop screen an da modeline, but all other stuff is dead normal
<daniels> stvn: if you send in your xorg.conf, I'll see if I can't get it working out of the box
<stvn> it is what ubuntusetup produced + the monitorlayout option
<stvn> k
<djrom_> :(
<djrom_> 640x480 suxx
<siimo> does anyone use eclipse here?
<mojo_> ah
<mojo_> something wrong with new Xorg
<mojo_> the glxgear no longer works
<mojo_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mojo_> is it my mistake or bug?
<daniels> bug
<mojo_> thx
<mojo_> it's nice to see python2.4 is out in latest update
<mojo_> now I'm just waiting for gnome-doc-utils and yelp built based on new python2.4, then all'd be perfect!
<daniels> stvn: ok, it should work if you ditch HorizSync and VertRefresh
<daniels> stvn: and probably the modeline also, since IIRC I added it last revision
<stvn> k lets try
<douglas> im trying to copy a file for a smb share in nautilus and it is not copying, it only gives me a timeout
<douglas> do i have to install samba ?
<siimo> does anyone use eclipse here?
<siimo> i just want to know if you see cut off buttons with ubuntu human theme
<siimo> is this the theme bug or eclipse bug
<douglas> and another thing
<douglas> is there a way to change the default gnome menu ?
<mojo_> siimo: me!
<mojo_> siimo: I use Eclipse
<thoreauputic> douglas: go to applications:// in nautilus to add launchers to your menu
<siimo> mojo_, do you have this problem
<stvn> daniels: nope, without modeline is ok, but without hor/ver it takes the resolution of the external screen instead of the laptop (1024x768 vs 1280x800)
<siimo> damn he left
<douglas> ok
<daniels> stvn: interesting; could you please send the log without HorizSync/VertRefresh?
<djrom_> daniels
<daniels> djrom_: sup
<djrom_> HorizSync/Vertrefresh,
<djrom_> in which section can we add them ?
<douglas> that application trick did not work
<daniels> djrom_: in the Device section
<thoreauputic> douglas: you have to right click, add
<thoreauputic> then choose your icon etc
<will> when i inst a new kernel, do i have to reinstall the nvidia driver aswell?
<djrom_> Section "Device"
<djrom_>         Identifier      "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade i1"
<djrom_>         Driver          "trident"
<djrom_>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<djrom_> EndSection
<djrom_> ?
<daniels> djrom_: sorry, Monitor section
<daniels> will: if you installed it yourself, yes
<daniels> will: that's why we provide packages of it
<djrom_> =)
<djrom_>         Option  "HorizSync" "28-49"
<djrom_>         Option  "VertRefresh" "43-72"
<djrom_>         Option          "DPMS"
<daniels> djrom_: right
<djrom_> writted by dpkg-reconfigure :o
<will> daniels: its very good that the new ver. of the kernel comes out, but having to go throught the nvidia install every time seems really boring. is it something that could be put in crontab?
<douglas> i want to remove a item from the menu
<daniels> will: why do you want to install it yourself?  we have packages of the nvidia driver
<thoreauputic> douglas: you can't right-click delete? Permissions issue I expect
<will> is that so? will look now :)
<cenerentola> multimedia newbie: sorry but why do i hear noise while listening to mp3s
<thoreauputic> douglas: you might need sudo to delete menu entries - haven't tried it myself
<douglas> but the item i want to delete is in the foot menu
<will> daniels: would it be a good idea to remove the old (self installed) driver first?
<will> cenerentola: keep PCM volume t around 2/3
<cenerentola> ok
<daniels> will: shouldn't matter
<cenerentola> will: big thanks
<will> cenerentola: it could be other things though !
<will> daniles: thanks will try it now then
<cenerentola> will: well it works...
<douglas> i cant access the applications:/// on the neutilus menu
<douglas> nautilus
<douglas> how to correct this ?
<douglas> do i have to install a different package ?
<thoreauputic> douglas: did you ctrl-l and then type in the location?
<thoreauputic> ctrl-L
<douglas> it says that it is not a valid localization
<douglas> im using hoary
<douglas> do you have a idea ?
<thoreauputic> douglas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#applicationsmenu
<seb128> applications:/// was using the old menu format
<seb128> doesn't work for hoary
<seb128> you can install menu and menu-xdg is you want a debian submenu with all the entries
<thoreauputic> ah, OK sorry
<seb128> or add some .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<thoreauputic> so wht's the editing method for Hoary?
<seb128> making .desktop entries by hand for the moment
<seb128> the menus format has changed, so some new tools need to be written
<seb128> that's a development branch ...
<douglas> oh
<douglas> ok
<will> daniels: all is well now :)
<douglas> did you manange to copy from nautilus (hoary) to using smb shares ?
<douglas> from a machine to another
<douglas> when i try this nautilus freeze
<tuxJr_14> hi
<thenuke> hohhaohoo, I ordered some booze =)
<thenuke> http://cygserv.cygnnet.jkl.fi/thenuke/holia/
<scoon> thenuke, even at 6:30am in philly, those make me thirsty.
<scoon> thenuke, god bless booze, without it, there would be no hot girls.
<thenuke> :-] 
<DoktorTomoe> Hi
<DoktorTomoe> Does *anyone* know the proper way of getting an ESS Maestro3 sound chip back to work?
<douglas> hi
<douglas> i updated some gnome things yesterday and now nautilus is breaking everytime
<DoktorTomoe> douglas: how did you upgrade?
<douglas> apt-get update
<douglas> apt-get upgrade
<douglas> and gnome is not recognizing my sound card too
<fct> DoktorTomoe, tried "modprobe esssolo1"? perhaps the module for maestro1 works too
<DoktorTomoe> fct: modprove esssolo1 : FATAL: Module off not found.
<fct> ok, try running "modconfig" and browsing the kernel/sound entries
<DoktorTomoe> fct: I really think it should work, There is a startup message that maestro3 war disabled in configuration. I am not ure in WHAT configuration file, however.
* Moof sighs and produces a new copy of the paper DNS
<fct> try with modconfig, it should install and activate the modules
<DoktorTomoe> fct: modconfig does not seem to exist on my machine. How do I get it?
<thoreauputic> modconf actually
<fct> apt-get install modconf
<fct> yeah, I forgot it changed the name
<fct> I just type "modc<TAB>" :)
<thoreauputic> fct: exactly ;)
<DoktorTomoe> fct: something is really screwed up here ... there is no modconf in the apt rep.
<fct> neither a command in your system?
<DoktorTomoe> fct: neither a command in my system (and no, I am NOT using Windows ;)
<thoreauputic> DoktorTomoe: does `whereis modconf` return anything?
<fct> DoktorTomoe, are you using macos? j/k
<DoktorTomoe> thoreauputic: modconfig:
<thoreauputic> DoktorTomoe: no - modconf
<thoreauputic> sudo modconf
<DoktorTomoe> thoreauputic: modconf:  (I am doing all this as root)
<thoreauputic> weird
<fct> apt-cache search modconf
<thoreauputic> ah well maybe it's deprecated or something ;)
<DoktorTomoe> fct: no outpot
<fct> argh, damn it
<fct> well, try this:
<thoreauputic> DoktorTomoe: you have universe enabled?
<fct> modprobe --list |grep sound |less
<DoktorTomoe> thoreauputic: yes.
<fct> that should give you the list of sound modules
<DoktorTomoe> fct: got about 100 or so. maestro3 is in it.
<fct> right
<fct> do modprobe snd-maestro3 (if that's the name)
<DoktorTomoe> fct: ok
<Haukkari> Squeak
<fct> should work, try
<Haukkari> /lib/cpp fails sanity check
<Haukkari> And when I run it, it just jams there. ctrl+c does help, though
<DoktorTomoe> Haukkari: apt-get install cpp
<Haukkari> DoktorTomoe: it's installed
<thoreauputic> Haukkari: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: oh. Wow.
<Haukkari> Aww.
<Haukkari> cpp still hangs
<Haukkari> strace tells it's waiting for something... wait4(-1,    are the last words. :)
<thoreauputic> Haukkari: hoary?
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: nope, Warty
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: I was thinking of upgrading to Hoary tho. But I don't know how broken it is
<DoktorTomoe> fct: does not work. do I have to restart alsa or something?
<thoreauputic> Haukkari: heh - pretty broken at the moment - X problems and such
<fct> DoktorTomoe, I guess so
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: aww.
<DoktorTomoe> fct: any hints how I do this? (I am one of these adepts, I know..)
<thoreauputic> Haukkari: what are you compiling?
<thoreauputic> DoktorTomoe: /etc/init.d/alsa
<thoreauputic> followed by `start`
<fct> yep, "/etc/init.d/alsa restart" should work
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: valknut (a newer version of dcgui-qt)
<thoreauputic> on the same line of course
<fct> also, you can try the command "alsaconf"
<thoreauputic> Haukkari: ah - never heard of it ;)
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: :(
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: dcgui-qt is in apt but it's ooold. :)
<thoreauputic> Haukkari: I see
<DoktorTomoe> fct: alsaconf saved my day :) are those changes permanent?
<DoktorTomoe> fct: e.g. after an reboot?
<fct> yep
<thoreauputic> DoktorTomoe: you might need to run alsactl
<fct> alsaconf updates the modules configuration
<superted> I found hoary to unstable for me. Will it be even slightly possible to downgrade?
<will> superted: i had the same experience, and no, its time to reinstall
<DoktorTomoe> thoreauputic, fct: thank you, domou arigatou gozaimasu...
<thoreauputic> :)
<fct> that's the ugly part of using development software :P
<will> superted: its theoretically possible, but its quicker to reinstall all :)
<superted> will: okay
<will> warty is rock solid ):
<superted> yeah i know
<superted> but i always get tempted by bleeding core stuff, but my situation today requires me to be able to log into X at all times :\
<xevil> superted: the up side is that a warty install will take less than an hour... :)
<superted> yeah i just have to do some magic to find disk space
<DoktorTomoe> I feel guilty of asking for another piece of help ... -_-;
<fct> DoktorTomoe, this is the support channel :P
<fct> anyway, I must confess I don't use ubuntu and am still waiting for the cds to arrive
<DoktorTomoe> fct: yeah, but i do not want to be selfish ... however, there is this pcmcia wlan card of mine
<fct> which model/chipset? a centrino one?
<DoktorTomoe> ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers, and loaded them
<DoktorTomoe> Realtek (a netgear card)
<DoktorTomoe> it used to work (with some quirks), but it does not after I crashed the system
<fct> hmmm, not sure there
<sid77> hi
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: I managed to bypass the /lib/cpp-check
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: so now I can compile this. Yay. :)
<Haukkari> thoreauputic: I just hope it works. ;)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> gotta go - have fun :)
<DoktorTomoe> Where/What is the proper file to define hostnames of IPs in a local network?
<fct> DoktorTomoe, /etc/hosts, if I remember correctly
<fct> try "man hosts" for the format
<DoktorTomoe> merci :)
<fct> DoktorTomoe, try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ for docs, perhaps you don't need to ask here
<fct> but if you need to, and find a solution, perhaps you could contribute to documentation :)
<noam> hello
<noam> does anyone know where I can report bugs in the Hoary Hedgehog release?
<moriddin2> hi, could anyone help me out please? im trying to boot from the ubuntu CD in order to install it and it tells me something like boot error: Disk Error 32, AX = 4200 Drive 9F
<opi> hi guys
<moriddin2> hi
<moriddin2> opi, could you help me out please?
<moriddin2> hi, could anyone help me out please? im trying to boot from the ubuntu CD in order to install it and it tells me something like boot error: Disk Error 32, AX = 4200 Drive 9F
<opi> hum..
<DoktorTomoe> moriddin2: Is it possible that the ISO you downloaded does not mat6ch the checksum?
<moriddin2> whats a checksum?
<DoktorTomoe> its a hash of data. if the checksums do not match, the files are different (e.g. you had a broken download)
<moriddin2> i dont think so, the download was smooth
<moriddin2> and i downloaded it twice
<DoktorTomoe> are you absolutly sure the download was ok?
<moriddin2> yes
<stvn> moriddin2: could be your bios
<moriddin2> what  do you mean?
<stvn> google on your error gives a lot or posts on hardware/bios problems (together with faulty CDs)
<stvn> moriddin2: what kind of motherboard do you have?
<stvn> moriddin2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/49308
<stvn> moriddin2: you need to write down the exact error, probably there's something before and after the disk error line
<moriddin2> wait a sec
<DoktorTomoe> anyone a idea what could be wrong with this fstab line: dolores:/home/Gemeinsame\ Dateien /media/nfs/dolores_gemeinsame nfs auto,user 0 0
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...
<cef> sure the server side has that capital G in it's share name?
<TenPlus1> I need a little help installing a sound-driver under Ubuntu... anyone ??
<DoktorTomoe> cef: yes, it has.
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: Just fixed this problem (with a lot of help). Maybe I can help ...
<cef> ahh that space in the share name might be the issue.. might try double escaping that space
<TenPlus1> DoktorTomoe: excellent... I have a SoundMAX onboard...
<DoktorTomoe> cef: didnt work :(
<cef> DoktorTomoe: hrm.. manual mounting it from the command line works?
<DoktorTomoe> cef: jupp
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: and what seems to be the problem?
<TenPlus1> DoktorTomoe: well, Ubuntu cannot find my soundcard, and I have an alsa-driver-9.9.1adi directory (I unzipped) with the driver inside, although it doesnt install at all
<TenPlus1> I followed the make instructions but they only result in errors
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: did you try alsaconf?
<TenPlus1> at the command-line ?
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: try sudo alsaconf
<TenPlus1> Doktor: it says command not found
<DoktorTomoe> hmmmm
<karlos> hi..can anybody help me change my monitor res please...i'm gettin a tad confused
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: apt-cache search alsaconf
<TenPlus1> DoKtor: came up with "alsa-utils - Advances Linux Sound Architechture (utilities)"
<DoktorTomoe> nfs problem solved. had to be escaped with \040 (numerical space)
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<iz> ohja hij zeikt over gnome volume panel not found
<iz> argh sorry
<TenPlus1> alsa-base and alsa-utils is already the newest version (it says)
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: sudo apt-get remove alsa-base alsa-utils
<DoktorTomoe> then install it again. Maybe your compile broke something ...
<dasdas> hi
<dasdas> how do you execute windows executables in linux - can you?
<dasdas> ubuntu
<thenuke> you would need wine for example
<DoktorTomoe> windows on another partition also helps in most cases. makes it smoother
<thenuke> it's not an windows emulator but allows you to run some windows software in linux
<DoktorTomoe> when using wine
<TenPlus1> DoKtor: it's asking for the install CD and I inserted it, now it's not accepting
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: Try commenting out the reference to CD in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: it should get the packages from the net then
<TenPlus1> it wont let me... file is read only
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: you know vi?
<TenPlus1> nope, sorry
<stvn> DoktorTomoe: let him use gedit or nano
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: which editor do you use?
<DoktorTomoe> hm, ok
<stvn> userfriendly etc ;)
<TenPlus1> anything that's useable...
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoktorTomoe> useable, yes. Userfriendly? :)
<stvn> lol
<DoktorTomoe> you get your own idea of userfriendlyness after 5 weeks without a gui :)
<TenPlus1> ok, I rem'd out the cd lines
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: now: sudo apt-get update
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: and then sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<dobber> hi all, i have a problem booting the live cd on my laptop, it hangs on "enableing DMA on hdc [cdrom blabla] "
<TenPlus1> DoK: it's installing now...
<TenPlus1> done
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: What was your problem again? ;) ... try sudo alsaconf
<TenPlus1> command not found
<DoktorTomoe> whereis alsaconf
<TenPlus1> ?? dunno
<DoktorTomoe> maybe your shell knows? :)
<crimsun> alsaconf is in the 'alsa-utils' package
<crimsun> /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<TenPlus1> all that's in there is alsactl
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: you are sure that the alsa-utils package is installed?
<TenPlus1> yep, installed ok
<crimsun> dobber: check the boot options
<crimsun> dobber: I believe there's an option to disable enabling DMA for ATAPI devices
<mmpf> in which file can i tell ubuntu to modprobe nvidia at startup?
<mmpf> i added a script in the rc5.d directory
<pisuke> /etc/modules
<dobber> crimsun: 10x
<DoktorTomoe> TenPlus1: Sorry, i am stuck
<crimsun> mmpf: dpkg -l nvidia-kernel-common|grep ^ii
<TenPlus1> that's ok... I didn't think it would be that easy to be honest...
<TenPlus1> thx tho
<emanuelez> hello *
<emanuelez> what pogram do u suggest me to download pictures from a digital camera?
<TenPlus1> I have an INSTALL and INSTALL.SH file in my sound-card driver directory, how do I install it properly ??
<crimsun> TenPlus1: aren't you using ALSA?
<TenPlus1> I have no idea... am new to driver install under linux...
<TenPlus1> any help would be most appreciated
<crimsun> TenPlus1: you shouldn't have had to install anything. Ubuntu configures it automagically.
<TenPlus1> crimsun: during boot it says that it couldnt find my soundcard
<TenPlus1> i have a "SoundMAX Integral Digital Audio"
<crimsun> TenPlus1: you'll use the snd-intel8x0 ALSA driver
<TenPlus1> how do I set that up ??
<xevil> that dobber is a really nice guy, huh?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: please paste on pastebin.com the output of `lsmod|grep snd'
<TenPlus1> ok, typed it, but no output
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 13:51:53)
<cef> ok, where do I find the equivalent of the msttcorefonts package in debian?
<TenPlus1> how do I run a batch-file... it's called install-sh but when I type it in, it says command not found
<cef> TenPlus1: the local directory is not in your path. either specify the whole path, or put ./ in front of the filename if it's in the current directory
<TenPlus1> cef: doesnt work...
<zeedo> TenPlus1: chmod +x install-sh; ./install-sh
<TenPlus1> says "no input file specified"
<zeedo> TenPlus1: what are you trying to install ?
<TenPlus1> a sound driver for my motherboard
<crimsun> TenPlus1: how about `lsmod|grep i810_audio' ?
<TenPlus1> tried that, nothing happened
<crimsun> TenPlus1: `sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0'
<TenPlus1> ok, done that, nothing appeared, just the prompt again
<crimsun> TenPlus1: good
<crimsun> TenPlus1: `sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss'
<TenPlus1> same again...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: good.
<TenPlus1> ? what does that mean ?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: check the output of `groups'
<crimsun> TenPlus1: make sure "audio" is listed
<TenPlus1> how do I do that ? where is groups ?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: I use the syntax `foo' to denote a command you type in a terminal
<dasdas> hi
<dasdas> how do you execute windows .exe files on ubuntu?
<crimsun> dasdas: ...you don't. Why?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: what is the output?
<cef> erm, is it just me, or is msttcorefonts missing from hoary?
<TenPlus1> you've lost me crimsun...
<dasdas> i mean can u use windows applications on ubuntu?
<mmpf> i think with wine you can
<DoktorTomoe> dasdas: Yes, you can. Install wine
<cef> dasdas: normally no, with wine, depends on the apps.
<dasdas> thanx
<dasdas> where can i download wine?
<DoktorTomoe> dasdas: As mentioned earlier, an windows partition helps running even the most obscure windows program
<DoktorTomoe> dasdas: sudo apt-get install wine
<dasdas> thanx
<crimsun> TenPlus1: you typed those lsmod commands in a terminal
<DoktorTomoe> sudo apt-get install wine winesetup should save you trouble though
<crimsun> TenPlus1: therefore, type the groups command in a terminal, too
<TenPlus1> yes
<crimsun> TenPlus1: and what is the output of the `groups' command?
<mmpf> has someone this cymotion keyboard from cherry running on ubuntu?
<TenPlus1> is just says "root"
<crimsun> TenPlus1: what is the output of `whoami'?
<emanuelez> when do u think gphoto2 2.1.5 will be installable?
<TenPlus1> root
<crimsun> TenPlus1: why are you root?
<TenPlus1> I have no idea
<TenPlus1> does that make a difference tho
<crimsun> TenPlus1: you're not using a livecd, are you?
<TenPlus1> no, it's installed
<crimsun> TenPlus1: how did you get to root?
<TenPlus1> ??? just opened a shell
<emanuelez> TenPlus1: it supports my new camera.. that's it :(
<crimsun> TenPlus1: well, open a regular shell
<mmpf> error: "Couldn't find QT development headers!" <- how can i get them?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: a non-root shell
<TenPlus1> k, i opened the shell again and typed groups
<TenPlus1> audio appears
<crimsun> TenPlus1: good.
<crimsun> TenPlus1: in that same shell, type `alsamixer'
<TenPlus1> function failed: no such device
<mmpf> what do i have to install to get QT development headers?
<G-man> hi, guys can you tell me where to download a checksum program and how to use it?
<G-man> ive downloaded and burnt ubuntu and im having lots of trouble installing it..
<crimsun> mmpf: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-headers qt3-dev-tools
<G-man> please help i must install this im going insane
<mmpf> thx crimsun
<G-man> O_O
<crimsun> TenPlus1: output of `cat /proc/asound/cards' ?
<mmpf> G-man, try md5sum
<G-man> how do i use it?
<TenPlus1> "--- no soundcards ---"
<mmpf> have you linux running?
<Gorth> Is it possible to force alsa not to mute my LINEIN at startup?
<G-man> nope i dont im using winxp
<mmpf> if you have then: md5sum ubuntuiso.iso
<G-man> im converting myself to linux
<crimsun> Gorth: it's not muted unless you leave it muted. When you shut down, the mixer settings are saved.
<mmpf> hmm i'll look at google
<crimsun> TenPlus1: give me the relevant `lspci -v' output for your sound chipset, please.
<G-man> mmpf: the ubuntu installation always gets stuck at the 59% when its retrieving information, on the netcfg file
<Gorth> crimsun: ahh ok, that's weird. I don't remember muting it before I reboot.
<mmpf> http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5sum-windows.shtml there you can get it for windows
<TenPlus1> crimson: nothing appears for sound-card, or nothing I can make out to be a sound-card
<crimsun> TenPlus1: then paste all of the output onto pastebin.com
<G-man> 10Q mate
<mmpf> is your ubuntu trying to get files from the internet? mybe it can't get a connection?
<G-man> i dont think so, since i burnt the image onto a cdrom and im booting it from the cd
<TenPlus1> crimsun: done...
<G-man> and i have internal modem...
<cef> where is msttcorefonts? anyone?
<G-man> a dsl one
<crimsun> cef: in the 'multiverse' repo
<cef> crimsun: ahh ok.. might edit the wiki then, since it just says you can apt it.
<mmpf> i'm using ubuntu today the first time too ... so maybe someone else can help?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: hmm. Do you have an ISA sound chipset?
<xevil> cef: in Debian testing contrib I think
<TenPlus1> I have no idea... all I know is that it's a SoundMAX onboard my Asus A7V8X-MX SE motherboard
<mmpf> G-man, can it be that linux can't handle your modem?
<G-man> it can be so i disconnected it once
<G-man> and it happend again.. (stuck)
<G-man> maybe its because of my motherboard?
<G-man> i have asus p4p800
<mmpf> or your iso is damaged... can be that it simply can't read the file
<G-man> well i download it again and burn it again.. im going to checkit out. .ill be back soon
<crimsun> TenPlus1: did you disable it in bios? did you assign an irq to it in bios?
<mmpf> or check the checksum of your old iso G-man
<G-man> k
<TenPlus1> crimsun: it works fine under windows and has irq 22
<crimsun> TenPlus1: working under Windows doesn't mean a single thing.
<TenPlus1> true, but it is working and not disabled in any way
<crimsun> it appears to be disabled
<crimsun> I checked the motherboard specs; it should be PCI-based
<crimsun> therefore it should be listed in lspci output
<crimsun> yet it's not?
<TenPlus1> weird...
<cef> xevil: it's in multiverse. I've updated the wiki anyway saying it's in multiverse
<cef> xevil: and I just installed it from there, so all is good. *grin*
<xevil> cef: thanks... I'm new to Ubuntu, but have used Debian for a while
<cef> think we need to add a section to the FAQ about the different repo's, what each holds, and how to enable them
<cef> xevil: similar.. nort so new to ubuntu, but really not been using it since just before the release
<cef> xevil: but previously a long time debian user
<TenPlus1> thx for your help tho crimsun...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: would you paste `lsmod' output to pastebin.com?
<mmpf> is someone using the cymotionmaster linux from cherry?
<xevil> cef: I installed Ubuntu 3 days ago... it has a familiar feel to it, though I'm not a Gnome fan...
<TenPlus1> crimsun: done
<xevil> BBL... this dialup is killing me...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: hmm, did you reboot, or did you remove the ALSA modules?
<TenPlus1> I reboot...
<berstein> Hello.  Any pointers on setting up a CD burning under Warty (kernel 2.6.8.1) ?
<crimsun> TenPlus1: out of curiosity, do you use your printer port?
<TenPlus1> nope, and I've re-pasted the lsmod list after putting in those commands again
<crimsun> TenPlus1: still nothing in /proc/asound/cards, correct?
<TenPlus1> cant get into cards directory...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: cat /proc/asound/cards
<TenPlus1> nothing... "--- no soundcards ---"
<crimsun> ok, reboot and disable the printer port in bios
<kquamme94> anyone home?
<berstein> some at home, others at office :)  how can we help you?
<mmpf> i'm at home
<kquamme94> can anyone help me real quick on a samba issue
<crimsun> TenPlus1: ah, we've been trying the wrong driver :)
<mmpf> can i turn a rpm-file in a .deb file?
<TenPlus1> crimsun: doh!...
<Rotund> anyone know the status of mono in hoary?  I can't seem to get it to install (missing the mono-assemblies)
<crimsun> TenPlus1: modprobe snd-via82xx snd-pcm-oss
<kquamme94> i need to access and folder on my ubuntu machine named "/sambashare" from a WinXP machine in the same room. I am using 192.168.1.X naming sceme and have the workgroup names set the same, but can't get it to show up in the network neighborhood
<lexhider> mmpf: alien
<crimsun> Rotund: I presume mono-assemblies-base and mono-assemblies-arch will be updated to match 1.0.4 soon
<kquamme94> "access a folder"
<lexhider> mmpf: I use alien to convert the realplayer10 rpm to a deb which I then install with dpkg.
<mmpf> the man-page sounds good :)
<mmpf> thx lexhider
<kquamme94> anyone have any ideas for me?
<mmpf> have you searched for the ip of your ubuntu-maschine?
<xLobeznox> what does ubuntu use for screen detect'
<TenPlus1> crimsun: now I get a page full of errors
<crimsun> TenPlus1: did you reboot first?
<TenPlus1> yep
<kquamme94> mmpf: i tried to search for the share and add it as a network drive and it couldn't find it
<crimsun> TenPlus1: what sort of errors? (use pastebin.com)
<kquamme94> i have made sure the firewall is not causing the problem and have ruled that out
<TenPlus1> k, sent...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: you have to sudo modprobe ...
<crimsun> TenPlus1: inserting/removing modules requires root privileges
<kquamme94> if anyone knows how to make samba work, I would greatly aprpreciate it because I am currently at school trying to finish this project
<TenPlus1> crimsun: ok, works now under root terminal
<crimsun> TenPlus1: ok, in a normal terminal, run `alsamixer'
<mmpf> have you started the sambademon kquamme94?
<TenPlus1> "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device"
<crimsun> TenPlus1: does `cat /proc/asound/cards' still report no devices?
<TenPlus1> yep, afraid so
<crimsun> ah well.
<TenPlus1> *sob* I really don't wanna use Windows anymore...
<kquamme94> no one has any suggestion for me?
<kquamme94> suggestions*
<mmpf> have you started the sambademon kquamme94 ?
<kquamme94> yep
<kquamme94> i have everything configured and started, it's just not showing up on the windows machines
<ashish> Hi to all
<ashish> Long time no see
<ashish> I am fighting to install Ubuntu Linux on all of my PCs of my department
<ashish> treenaks, are you there ?
<ashish> are you there, bob2 ?
<ashish> stuNNed, how are you man ?
<spacedman> stuNNed silence...
<ashish> By the way, how do I install fonts in Ubuntu ?
<ashish> I have a local font which I want to install in Ubuntu
<ashish> Is Gentoo better than Ubuntu ?
<will> umm
<D4_> hi :)
<ashish> One of my friends said that Gentoo is a Father and Ubuntu a child
<ashish> Is Emerge better than apt-get ???
<zeedo> ashish: you probably wont get an unbiased distro comparison in a channel devoted to one of the subjects of the comparison
<ashish> Well how is Ubuntu better than the other Linux Distros ???
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<ashish> I have a small problem installing fonts in Ubuntu
<ashish> How do I install fonts in Ubuntu ?
<ashish> How do I update Ubuntu ?
<superted> ashish: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ashish> Well I have seen it
<ashish> But I still can't install some fonts I need
<superted> .ttf fonts?
<ashish> Yes
<ashish> ttf fonts
<superted> then you just need to put them in a font folder
<superted> don't know which
<Rotund> one that is in your XF86Config
<ashish> where is the font directory ?
<Rotund> and you need to run ttmkfdir
<Rotund> you probably want to make your own
<Rotund> then just add it like...
<ashish> Well what is the first process ?
<Rotund> if you open /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, it'll become quite obvious
<Rotund> (FontPath is the keyword),,, right at the top
<Rotund> create a directory
<Rotund> typically under /usr/
<Rotund> umm.. one sec
<Rotund> /usr/lib/X11/fonts
<Rotund> make one called "myfonts"
<Rotund> toss all your fonts in there
<xLobeznox> what does ubuntu use for screen detect'?
<mjg59> Uh
<mjg59> Easiest thing to do is just to open fonts:/// in Nautilus and drag them in there
<mjg59> fontconfig will look after the rest
<Rotund> or that
<Rotund>  =)
<mjg59> xLobeznox: A lot of magic
<ashish> Then the browser will detect my local fonts automatically
<ashish> Anyway Rotund, thanks
<xLobeznox> mjg59, are you devel?
<rjek> Is there a way of getting esd to listen on TCP publically? It seems to ignore /etc/esound/esd.conf
<mjg59> xLobeznox: Not really
<rjek> And the sound configuration just has a tick box to enable automatically starting esd.
<Rotund> rjek: you killed esd and restarted it?
<xLobeznox> ok, I would like to know what ubuntu use for that, I need it
<xLobeznox> for a GUI app
<dentedtaxi> hi everyone
<rjek> Rotund: I can kill it and restart it manually with my choice of switches, yes.
<Rotund> xLobeznox: as in "what resolutions does my monitor support?"
<rjek> But I'd like it to do that when I log in so I don't have to.
<Rotund> and it still doesn't opena public port?
<Rotund> you firewalled?
<Lyahgelo> Hi to all
<xLobeznox> Rotund, resolution, and refresh, yes
<xLobeznox> Rotund, and how many screens are there is posible to know?
<rjek> Rotund: It doesn't open a public port by default.  I want to change that.  If I kill the one it starts, and start my own with the right switches, it works.
<rjek> I want to change the switches that get passed to it when it automatically starts when I log in.
<Rotund> rjek: what did you add to esd.conf?
<rjek> Rotund: -tcp -public -promiscuous
<rjek> But it doesn't appear to be touching that file.
<mjg59> rjek: My recollection is that esd doesn't behave usefully when it's started by Gnome
<rjek> Because if I remove the -nobeeps, it doesn't beep when I log in.
<Rotund> xLobeznox: You want to know just what it is currently?  or of the possible choices currently in X?  Or more of "I am going to set-up detecting what monitor you have)
<rjek> mjg59: Damn it. :)
<anir> hii
<lifeless> mjg59: esd doesn't behave usefullyt... ever
<Rotund> rjek: you could try polypaudio
<anir> hey guys
<rjek> It's just fine if you want to make a beep every-so-often and have it occur at approx. the right time, or for streaming music from another machine.
<rjek> Rotund: I could, if I had any idea what it was. :)
<anir> anyome want to talk to me??
<Rotund> rjek: Another implementation of a mixer that's ESD compat.
<rjek> Hello anir.
<rjek> Rotund: OK.  Say I use that.  How do you tell Gnome to use that instead? :)
<anir> hi rjek
<rjek> Or does it provide an "esd" command too?
<Rotund> rjek: It just does
<anir> i want to ask u a question rjek
<Rotund> rjek: *shrug* it just works for me =)
<rjek> Is it how to spell "you" and use question marks? :)
<mjg59> rjek: It provides an esd command
<rjek> Sorry, that's one of the things that get up my wick.
* rjek apt-gets.
<xLobeznox> Rotund, I want to add to gnome screen configurator, a feature to detect screens and put cloned etc..
<xLobeznox> and change configuration in real time
<Rotund> rjek: yes, makes it's own esd
<anir> join/#slackware
<Rotund> xLobeznox: Have you looked at the RandR extension of X11?  That's what you use to change the resolution on the fly
<Rotund> xLobeznox: You can even mess people up and flip the screen 90 degrees
<anir> rjek i want to play music, watch movie and play games.. which linux distros i should use?
<rjek> Any of them will let you, I should imagine.  It's just some of them take more effort than others.
<rjek> And if Angband is the type of game you like playing, you're laughing.
<stvn> heh
<Rotund> xLobeznox: So, the answer is it's built in X, maybe... depends on if the extension is supported
<xLobeznox> Rotund, I said to change configuration really, and add new screens, if you plug a monitor to vga output
<anir> i am talking about half-life, warcraft..
<xLobeznox> to detect it and put cloned or dualheaded
<rjek> anir: I think you'll find Windows will work best for those.  Considering they're written for Windows.
<Rotund> xLobeznox:  ahhh.  that's different.  I believe you have to kill and restart X
<stvn> anir: as long as the game is supported by linux, it doesn't matter that much, if it isn't supported, well there's always windows
<anir> okay.. so linux is  not for gaming
<xLobeznox> anir, not really
<anir> how about slakeware?
<Rotund> anir: it's not bad
<stvn> anir: not specifically, i have some games which work fine, but windows tend to be better in running windows programs
<xf_> sure it is, just not the games you want to play
<Rotund> Most FPS's are ported.  and WineX can do most others
<Rotund> It's not great, but not BAD
<stvn> indeed
<Rotund> HalfLife 2 and World of Warcraft
<anir> stvn what are the games u have in linux?
<Rotund> They worked like 2 weeks later
<stvn> anir: ATM only enemy territory, haven't much time to play nowadays
<xLobeznox> anir, if you annoy game developers to annoy the company where they work to opensource they software, then you'll have games in gnu and bsd
<stvn> xLobeznox: he better start with annoying ati/nvidia to get the hardware required ;)
<stvn> +support
<Rotund> nvidia's support is the same as Windows
<anir> and about playing mp3s and mpeg4 files?? coz ubuntu is noty playing mpeg4 files
<stvn> anir: it is possible
<anir> stvn how?
<stvn> read the wiki: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestictedFormats at the top of my head
<Rotund> hell, nvidia builds both drivers from the same source
<anir> yes it  does not support mpeg4 formats
<stvn> you need to add support for mp3 and mpeg4, i can watch more movies in linux than in windows
<anir> what support stvn
<anir> which linux do u use stvn?
<stvn> mplayer, avcodecs, w32codecs, stuff like that
<hannu> I need help with my USB bus. It is not detected at all.
<stvn> ubuntu, hence my presence in this channel
<fsmw> hi all!, is there another way to configure a printer in ubuntu, i can't find the way to share a printer in gnome-cups-manager, and using cups server config via web is disabled
<Rotund> anir you need to add a couple repositories
<anir> rotund which ones???
<stvn> anir: it's all written here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<stvn> anir: check for the bit on DVDCSS/xvid/other legally questionable packages
<fsmw> i need to share my printer to other ubuntu clients
<stvn> anir: mplayer is your friend or otherwise totem-xine or gxine can be friendly as well, i watch everything in totem myself
<rjek> Rotund: OK.  polypaudio.  How do you actually get it to listen on TCP?
<Rotund> rjek: no clue =)
<Rotund> I just know it does
<Rotund> gotta run to work
<rjek> Rotund: Running with -tcp -public -promiscuous doesn't, and I've changed its config file such that it loads the esound-tcp module.
<Rotund> rjek: google for it and it should help
<anir> anyone tried MEPIS
<Palle> hello
<anir>  anyone tried MEPIS
<mmpf> not yet anir but i will soon
<mmpf> have just installed ubuntu
<anir> okay..anyone else??
<anir> i need a feeback..
<jam3s> anyone use ubuntu as server?
<anir> i have seen the desktop .. it looks great
<hannu> No experience with Mepis
<Palle> what's the command to mount my / partition if i boot from a knoppix live cd?? and then reinstall GRUB??
<hannu> But seriously. I really need to get the USB working. Device manager does not show it at all. What can I do?
<Palle> i mean how to install grub
<hannu> Does anybody here know anything about the USB or should I just file a bug?
* Palle slaps adsb-work around a bit with a large trout
<Palle> nobody knows?
<anir> someone knows..
<anir> nut they are busy i guess palle
<Palle> okey, well i don't have the time to w8 right now guess i'll have to experiment a little on my own... cya
<anir> cool palle
* rjek removes polypaudio and reinstalls esd.
<anir> i cant play mp3 in ubuntu
<rjek> That's because it doesn't have any MPEG Audio codecs installed by default.
<jam3s> anir: me to
<jam3s> me too
<jam3s> i see
<rjek> Read the FAQ on www.ubuntulinux.org - I seem to recall that tells you about it.
<anir> can anyone help in this topic.. other than refering to wiki..
<hannu> to get listening support to ubuntu you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad (AFAIR)
<anir> i have installed hannu
<hannu> and still nothing?
<hannu> worked for me...
<anir> no hannu
<rjek> anir: What information doesn't the FAQ give you that you need?
<anir> i mean i cant install xmss
<rjek> Have you enabled the Universe depot in Synaptic?
<anir> yes i have
<rjek> Or is it Restricted?  I can never remember.
<rjek> OK.  Have you clicked the "Reload" button?
<EzeCuervo> hola
<anir> yes rjek
<rjek> anir: In a terminal window, type "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<rjek> It'll ask for your password.
<anir> rjek how will i open a terminal window?
<rjek> anir: Right click on the desktop, and click on "Open Terminal"
<rjek> anir: Any joy?
<huttan> anyone here familiar with building kernels on fast systems with HT and such?
<anir> well its not talking my password
<rjek> Yes.
<rjek> anir: You're likely to be mistyping it, then.
<rjek> huttan: What specifically do you want to know?
<huttan> rjek, ever had problems with the system running slow ?
<rjek> huttan: What, while you're building it, or when running the kernel you've built?
<rjek> I just enabled SMP, and used a version of the kernel that understood the HT siblings.
<rjek> (I think any 2.6 kernel does.)
<huttan> rjek, the kernel i made myself, it should really have anything i need, but my whole system is running really slow, like it's going at 30% or something
<rjek> And it works a treat.
<rjek> huttan: Are the virtual CPUs actually being used?
<huttan> rjek, im trying 2.6.7 now, 2.6.9 has failed like 20 kernels now
<huttan> rjek, yeah..it's using booth the cpus
<rjek> When the kernel boots on my machine, I get this:
<huttan> rjek, but something is really messed up, it's going very slow
<zenwhen> HT works great for me in Linux.
<sjoerd> huttan: the standard ubuntu smp kernel should just work (tm)
<rjek> Total of 4 processors activated (19228.26 BogoMIPS).
<rjek> cpu_sibling_map[0]  = 1
<rjek> cpu_sibling_map[1]  = 0
<rjek> cpu_sibling_map[2]  = 3
<rjek> cpu_sibling_map[3]  = 2
<huttan> rjek, i have nothing like that
<rjek> Hmm, I suspect that the kernel doesn't know about the HT then.
<rjek> Can you do a uname -a, and paste it for me?
<huttan> Linux huttan 2.6.9 #1 SMP Sat Dec 18 13:52:28 CET 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<sjoerd> huttan: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep siblings
<anir> rjek i typed the password wrong now nothing is taking ..what do i do?
<huttan> siblings	: 2
<huttan> siblings	: 2
<sjoerd> huttan: looks ok
<rjek> anir: Give up? :)
<huttan> sjoerd, where do i get the standard smp kernel?
<huttan> maybe i can compare some things
<rjek> kernel-image-2.6-686-smp seems to be a good choice.
<sjoerd> huttan: just install a -smp kernel package
<anir> no i dont  want to rjek
<rjek> anir: OK.  Close that terminal window you opened.  Open a new one.  Do "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad" again, but type your password in right this time.
<anir> its not asking fot password..
<anir> rjek: its giving  couldnot get lock/var/lib/dpkg/lock
<rjek> anir: That's because you're missing the "sudo" bit.
<rjek> Does it mention something about you not being root?
<rjek> Also make sure you're not running synaptic elsewhere.
<anir> do i have to give the codes '   ' ?
* Quest-Master is back and running after a third Ubuntu install
<Quest-Master> hehe
<Quest-Master> Noooooooo
<Quest-Master> My apt-get is broken again
<mmpf> is kde working on ubuntu?
<anir> rjek u there?
<anir> rjek: i typed and it says that its already installed
<rjek> anir: "you", and yes.
<mmpf> has someone kde running?
<rjek> anir: There you go, then.
<anir> so what next?
<rjek> You go off and play MP3s.
<rjek> Normally with either Totem or the shockingly dire RhythmBox.
<anir> i cant install xmss rjek
<rjek> Do you mean xmms?
<bur[n] er> get beep-media-player
<bur[n] er> it's gtk2
<bur[n] er> fits better than xmms
<anir> yes xmms rjrk
<Quest-Master> exactly what i was about to say
<Quest-Master> ;)
<anir> yes rjek..xmss
<rjek> but gmp leaks memory like a seive, and doesn't have as many input modules as XMMS.
<rjek> anir: What does it say when you try to do "apt-get install xmms" ?
<anir> does exit
<anir> it does not exit rjek
<rjek> exit?
<bur[n] er> rjek: bmp?  what input module do you need?
<rjek> bur[n] er: Last time I checked, it lacked a FLAC one, for a start.
<bur[n] er> guess i don't know about hte memleaks, i haven't checked that out
<anir> rjek do i have to install gxmms too??
<rjek> anir: No.
<bur[n] er> hrm... you're right... no flac :\
<rjek> And for certain things, MP3 and Ogg Vorbis just suck.
<bur[n] er> it doesn't have shn either :\
<bur[n] er> just noticed
<anir> what plug-ins i should install rjek?
<rjek> anir: Which ever ones you like.
<anir> okay i am installing now.. let me see if it plays.. rjek
<anir> and what about games.. like delta force.. can i play it in ubuntu rjek?
<rjek> I imagine it's only slightly more likely to work as expecting to run XBox games on a Playstation.
<anir> i didnt get u rjek
<rjek> "you"
<rjek> Expecting Linux to play Windows games well is like expecting a PlayStation to play XBox games.
<anir> okay.. so is there any linux game?
<rjek> A couple.
<bur[n] er> except... you can play windows games on linux
<bur[n] er> it's called cedega
<huttan> anir, you can get a windows emulator like cedega to play win games in linux
<bur[n] er> wine may work too
<rjek> bur[n] er: Not especially well, it's a pain in the arse to set up, and most modern games you've got to cough up for a piece of software to do it.
<rjek> It's much easier to just reboot into Windows most of the time. :)
<anir> what about WINE huttan
<huttan> anir, i found out that cedega works much better
<anir> but the thing is that i cant install it in linux
<huttan> anir, you cant install what in linux ?
<rjek> anir: There are some native Linux ports of games.  Like Doom 3 and Return To Castle Wolfenstien.  There are plenty of "free" games too, but none are especially graphically stunning.
<huttan> tuxracer xjump :)
* rjek grins.
<huttan> rjek, 2.6.7 seems to be running alot faster than 2.6.9 did, maybe it's a bug in 2.6.9
<rjek> huttan: Hmm, perhaps.
<bur[n] er> rjek: cedega works really well for my starcraft :)
<bur[n] er> and i can't reboot to windows ;)
<bur[n] er> i have no windows
<rjek> bur[n] er: But cedega costs almost as much as an OEM version of Windows. :)
<rjek> huttan: I use 2.4.22 on my Xeon/HT box. :)
<bur[n] er> are you kidding?
<rjek> No.
<anir> bur[n] er i dont know how to install my windows games in linux as it does not run automatically and when i click on the setup file it gives error message
<huttan> rjek, maybe i should try a 2.4 kernel
<bur[n] er> anir: cedega setup.exe
<bur[n] er> or 'wine setup.exe'
<JanC> if anyone here is against (unlimited) software patents, you can sign this open letter (read it first! ;)
<JanC> http://demo.ffii.org/support.php
<huttan> cedega costs money?
<bur[n] er> Sign up for a TransGaming subscription at 5 USD, 5 EUR, or 3 GBP per month, with a minimum three-month payment
<bur[n] er> $15
<bur[n] er> not a ton
<rjek> Allowing software patents is consistant with the rest of patent law.  The problem isn't allowing software to be patented, but the whole of patent law in general.
<huttan> funny
<bur[n] er> not even close to windows OEM
<huttan> i just searched for cedega on google and downloaded it
<huttan> never knew it wasnt free
<rjek> bur[n] er: Shrug, my local computer shop'll sell you a copy of Windows OEM for about 10UKP.  (Assuming you've bought something else... like a patch lead.)
<bur[n] er> eh, they're a good company, and they don't ask much... i'm about supporting them
<bur[n] er> to each their own
<rjek> FreeCiv and Gnocatan is all you need, anyway :)
<anir> ??
<rjek> !!
* bur[n] er just wants outlook to work on linux
<rjek> http://timedoctor.org/boycott_winex.php
<Tomcat_> Wah.
<rjek> bur[n] er: Euch.
<rjek> Evolution works OK.
<anir> guys i am from India..
<anir> so its a bit difficult to pay in $ for me from here
<bur[n] er> it does... however... it doesn't handly winmail.dat attachments which my company depends on sadly :\
<bur[n] er> we don't want to buy an exchange server
<bur[n] er> there are no alternatives
<rjek> Buy Crossover Office, then.
<moriddin2> hi, could anyone help me with configuring the internet on ubuntu?
<moriddin2> im new to ubuntu.. first time
<bur[n] er> rjek: i'm thinking about it
<bur[n] er> i want to test it out first...
<moriddin2> (im using my other computer that has windows on it)
<bur[n] er> it says outlook has only a bronze rating...
<orospakr> bur[n] er, I run a exim4 perl filter that converts all the TNEF winmail.dat thingies on incoming mail on our MTA.
<bur[n] er> maybe it won't be usabel for me
<bur[n] er> i signed up and am hoping to get a link to a trial
<anir> its really easy moriddin2
<moriddin2> yes, anir?
<moriddin2> well you see, thing is im using a router
<moriddin2> and i have no clue how to configure it
<moriddin2> with winxp, i only install windows and it auto detects it by itself and everything works
<moriddin2> so i dont know how to configure
<anir> u click on computers>system configuration>networking moriddin2
<moriddin2> yeah but after im there i dont know what to do
<anir> give your ip address
<anir> moriddin2 click on add
<bur[n] er> moriddin2: if you have a router... it's probably dhcp
<bur[n] er> are you using wireless?
<bur[n] er> internet access is usually automatic
<anir> bur[n] er can i install my tv card on ubuntu?
<moriddin2> burner: im not using wireless
<moriddin2> its not working.. i tried dhcp (automatic)
<moriddin2> and it doesnt work :(
<DoktorTomoe> Does anbody know how to compile the GIMP with Ubuntu Hoary?
<bur[n] er> anir: why not?
<bur[n] er> moriddin2: what do you get when you type "ifconfig"
<bur[n] er> see an ip?
<anir> bur[n] er can u tell me how?
<bur[n] er> anir: plug it in your agp or pci slot ;)
<anir> yes i have done bur[n] er
<anir> then how will i install the software..again wine bur[n] er
<nyk> how can i set energy settings after install?
<Nidhoggr> is it possible to install ubuntu on my 12" powerbook without messing with my os x install?
<xLobeznox> Nidhoggr, is posible, as posible as installing any debian with osx
<xLobeznox> Hostname: wildness - OS: Linux 2.6.8-powerpc/ppc - CPU: IBM PowerPC G3 750FX (900MHz) - Processes: 121 - Uptime: 2h 33m - Load Average: 0.77 - Memory Usage: 206.06MB/376.73MB (54.70%) - Disk Usage: 30.88GB/36.98GB (83.50%)
<anir> sometimes i get sick with it..lol
<anir> bur[n] er i have been trying from yesterday to install the tv card
<Nidhoggr> xLobeznox: I haven't attempted anything but OS X on my powerbook.  I wanted to check out ubuntu, because I'm thinking of using it on my home fileserver.
<DoktorTomoe> anyone can help with a compile problem (system seems not to like sh)?
<convertor> xLobeznox, is that an old powerbook?
<moriddin> now ubuntu working...
<xLobeznox> convertor, is an iBook G3 12"
<anir> bur[n] er what about DirectX??
<moriddin> can i run windoes from here?
<xLobeznox> windows?
<moriddin> windows..
<xLobeznox> :_D
<convertor> xLobeznox, cool - runs ubuntu well?
<bur[n] er> anir: what about it?
<nyk> anyone know anything about energy settings? like spinning a disk down, suspending a machine when its not in use.. etc
<moriddin> guys, is there a possibility to run windows through ubuntu?
<anir> bur[n] er how will i install the software to run the tv card??
<bur[n] er> moriddin: possibly with qemu ??  or uhh... virtualpc or something?
<Qerub> moriddin: qemu, vmware, wine, win4lin
<moriddin> where i can find those?
<bur[n] er> google ;)
<Qerub> moriddin: qemu and wine are probably in universe
<moriddin> 10x
<bur[n] er> moriddin: why though?
<xLobeznox> convertor, yes, but I use debian sarge, not ubuntu
<Qerub> moriddin: vmware and win4lin are not free (neither as in beer or speech)
<xLobeznox> convertor, I tried ubuntu not many time ago, but I have more software here ;)
<moriddin> if im programming in asp can i run a server on my ubuntu?
<anir> bur[n] er its playing my mp3..thank you
<pisuke> moriddin, in ubuntu php
<anir> bur[n] er: now i want to play movie... what do i have to do??
<bur[n] er> totem
<pisuke> moriddin, or maybe try the asp.net that comes with mono (don't know how it performs or complete it is)
<convertor> xLobeznox, yea cool -fair enough....
<anir> bur[n] er totem does not play mu mpeg4  movies.. do i need any plugins?
<moriddin> pisuke: thanks.
<DoktorTomoe> ok. what does "bad interpreter" mean exactly?
<DoktorTomoe> ok. what does "bad interpreter" mean exactly?
<moriddin> guys, this "qemu" thing, how can i use it to run windows?
<moriddin> im really new at this..
<bur[n] er> anir: apt-get install totem-xine
<rjek> Have you read its manual?
<bur[n] er> you may have to add universe to your sources.list
<bur[n] er> i forget
<bur[n] er> i'm a debian user at heart, so i've done all kindsa tweakin
<Shinjan> hi
<anir> bur[n] er is a good teacher :)
<bur[n] er> thanks, i do what i can ;)
<bur[n] er> now to find xbox patches for freevo
<bur[n] er> bbiab
<moriddin> guys could someone help me run licq?
<moriddin> it tells me i need to install the licq daemon? whats that?
<bur[n] er> licq daemon?
<bur[n] er> why not just use gaim?
<Shinjan> gaim is cool
<anir> what is licq?
<anir> i know only icq..is it similar??
<moriddin> burner... i want to connect to my icq ive been using up till now for the past 10 years
<moriddin> yes, licq is for linux OS
<moriddin> i understood you cant run windows files through linux OS, you need a package or something
<jdub> moriddin: use gaim, it's installed in ubuntu by default
<Shinjan> yeah
<Shinjan> and easy to use
<Shinjan> try it
<anir> i use gai,
<anir> gaim..its good
<anir> use it
<anir> yes its installed by default
<moriddin> is gaim like icQ?
<moriddin> i mean can i connect to icq with it?
<moriddin> to my old account?
<Shinjan> yes
<moriddin> oh cool
<Shinjan> u need your icq number and password
<Shinjan> thats all
<moriddin> heh thanks
<moriddin> works :))
<anir> if u use gaim u can access to all your account at the same time.. moriddin
* DoktorTomoe is in dire need of help concerning /bin/sh
<moriddin> okay thanks
<moriddin> guys could you please explain to me how to run windows through qemu?
<convertor> anir, can gaim encript?
<anir> u try it.. i have not tried.. i have installed ubuntu yesterday only
<convertor> cant see any config for it....anyone know?
<bar_`> I have windows xp installed, will ubnutu identify my windows partition and keep it out of harm?
<bar_`> or even better, allocate its own free space out of windows's D:\ or something?
<anir> yes bar_
<bar_`> anir; will ubuntu allocate space from a given windows drive?
<anir> while installing??
<bar_`> yah
<anir> ask bur[n] er
<Saleop> how long does it usually take to ship? i ordered 5 CDs.
<anir> bur[n] er when i try to play movie it says there is no plugin to play the movie????
<anir> bur[n] er what do i do??
<anir> bur[n] er: you there??
<bur[n] er> yo
<bur[n] er> what's up?
<bur[n] er> u get totem-xine?
<anir> bur[n] er when i try to play movie from cd it says there is no plugin to play the movie
<anir> bur[n] er yes i downloaded it
<bur[n] er> one sec
<nyk> if i get totem-xine, will it overwrite the totem that comes with it already?
<bur[n] er> yes
<nyk> you talkin to me burner?
<bur[n] er> yes
<Nick_Jacked>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY aikido
<nyk> was THAT to me too?
<nyk> hehehehehe
<anir> yes nyk  for both of us..;)
<bur[n] er> nyk: yes
<nyk> thanx
<anir> bur[n] er now what do i do?
<bur[n] er> anir: you got totem-xine?
<Nick_Jacked> Anyone know how to disable individual sound events?
<bur[n] er> and it doesn't work?
<Quest-Master> Anyone? My apt-get is broken as well as synaptic-- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8715
<bur[n] er> man, i just wanna smoke a bowl
<bur[n] er> why do people keep buggin me ;)
<anir> bur[n] eryes i got
<anir> bur[n] er i am so sorry..
<bur[n] er> what kinda codec does that video use anir ?
<jdub> Quest-Master: see how it says 'apt-get -f install'? have you actually done that?
<anir> bur[n] er codec? its mpg file
<bur[n] er> anir: can you play it with vlc?
<anir> i have not tried it..
<Quest-Master> jdub: I said in that post that I already did.. I also posted the errors returned after doing that
<anir> bur[n] er:vlc.. i will download it
<jdub> Quest-Master: didn't appear in that page.
<anir> bur[n] er: the file has a .dat extension
<Quest-Master> ".. I tried sudo apt-get -f install, AND I tried Fix All Broken Packages in Synaptic, and they both continuously return these errors.."
<bur[n] er> anir: that's a vcd format usually
<anir> bur[n] er: so vlc should work??
<xevil> moriddin: Quest-Master what errors are you getting?
<xevil> oops
<xevil> Quest-Master: what errors are you getting
<Quest-Master> xevil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8715
<b_52globemaster> hello
<bur[n] er> anir: worth a shot
<bur[n] er> i can play .dat vcds with totem
<bur[n] er> iirc
<bur[n] er> it's been awhile since i've seen one of those
<nyk> i like vlc, i wish i could make it my default media player
<anir> bur[n] er: hmm then i dont know why i am having the problem..what do u use?
<bur[n] er> totem
<anir> bur[n] er: do u have any extra plugins??
<will> nyk: thats easy!
<bur[n] er> anir: seems like it doesn't play with totem
<bur[n] er> according to a mailing list
<bur[n] er> but... try vlc
<bur[n] er> vlc can do most anything
<anir> i am installing bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> let me know if it works
<xevil> Quest-Master: well I know offhand that liblame0 and libavcodec2 aren't in any of the warty repositories...
* bur[n] er doesn't have any vcds to test :\
<Quest-Master> There was a command to fix it though
<Quest-Master> I remember
<xevil> Quest-Master: just unmark mplayer and it should quit bitching
<bur[n] er> uninstall mozilla-mplayer? ;)
<Quest-Master> I need to be able to play Quicktime and MP3 stuff inline with Firefox though
<Quest-Master> ;_;
<bur[n] er> Quest-Master: try the vlc plugin?  i dunno... never tried it myself
<nyk> is there a command i can issue that shows what totem i have?
<xevil> lame has some liscencensing issues as will not be in the repository
<crimsun> nyk: dpkg -l totem|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<crimsun> nyk: that prints the version
<anir> bur[n] er what plugins you use with totem??
<Quest-Master> I'll try mozplugger..
<rasputin> do anyone know a mplayer binary package for ubuntu?
<rasputin> tired of compiling sources :/
<rasputin> oh.. found one myself
<rasputin> ubuntu roxx
<anir> roxx
<nyk> prints it where?
<anir> rasputtin what does roxx do?
<anir> rasputin: what does roxx do?
<nyk> i think he means ubuntu rocks
<anir> oops..:)
<anir> does linux stores cokies like windows??
<pepsi> heh
<crimsun> do you mean to ask if applications store cookies?
<bur[n] er> Quest-Master: use hte vlc mozilla plugin
<bur[n] er> it works well :)
<crimsun> mozilla-firefox, opera, etc. do, yes.
<anir> yes crimsun
<crimsun> of course they're all highly configurable
<anir> okay..how do i clean them crimsun
<crimsun> but Linux itself (the kernel) does not care about cookies
<crimsun> you Delete Cookies
<anir> i did some ..while working in windows..
<pepsi> whorey
<anir> lol pepsi
<bur[n] er> anir: in firefox... edit, preferences, privacy
<anir> pepsi where are you  from?
<anir> bur[n] er thank you
<bur[n] er> sure... u don't use firefox on windows too?
<pepsi> chicago, but im in california
<bur[n] er> 40% of the hits on my site are from firefox users
<anir> bur[n] er what is your site??
<anir> bur[n] erwhich OS u r using?
<xevil> Quest-Master: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<Palle> hmmm, isn't "grub-install /dev/hd**" the right command to install grub???
<Palle> Palle:
<bur[n] er> anir: you're kidding?
<bur[n] er> about the OS
<bur[n] er> the site is just my blog
<bur[n] er> nothing special
<anir> bur[n] er i could not install tv  card on my system
<bur[n] er> why not?
<bur[n] er> i had an all in wonder working
<bur[n] er> brb
<anir> bur[n] er: i dont know.. nothing is coming.. which software should i use?
<jbroome> xawtv?
<bur[n] er> apt-cache search tv :)
<bur[n] er> anir: googling works well too
<bur[n] er> i use kde on the machine with the all in wonder
<bur[n] er> i use ktv
<bur[n] er> but... i'm sure there's a gnome app
<bur[n] er> anir: apt-cache search gnome tv
<bur[n] er> you'll find one
<anir> how can ui switch to kde?
<anir> bur[n] er do u use ubuntu?
<Qerub> anir: add universe to sources.list and apt-get install kde-core
<Qerub> anir: after apt-get update:ing of course.
<anir> whats the size? qerub
<bur[n] er> anir: i use ubuntu on my laptop
<bur[n] er> and a different distro on my desktop
<Qerub> anir: no idea, try and see.
<bur[n] er> anir: why get kde though
<bur[n] er> just stick with gnome
<Qerub> because kde rocks :-)
<bur[n] er> to something you know
<bur[n] er> kde is ok
<bur[n] er> i like gtk based apps heaps better
<bur[n] er> although glade leaves somethign to be desired
<bur[n] er> there's also mythtv and freevo
<bur[n] er> those are cool projects
<anir> bur[n] er: but u use kde?
<anir> qerub: do u have any approximate idea what is the download size?
<Palle> How do i install Grub??? or lilo??
<Qerub> anir: i'd guess ~70 mb.
<anir> bur[n] er: what is that other distro? which one u like most?
<trukulo> palle: sudo aptitude install grub
<trukulo> man grub
<Palle> okay thnx trukulo
<Ed_Gein> Anyone using Nvidia 6629 with kernel 2.6.8?
<Palle> <trukulo> palle: sudo aptitude install grub
<Palle> <trukulo> man grub
<tvon|x31> don't think you can Ed_Gein
<anir> qureb are you sure its update:ing
<tvon|x31> I believe 6629 is the latest driver which as packaged in Hoary requires 2.6.9 (which is in hoary)
<Ed_Gein> tvon|x31:thanks, thats what I was afraid of
<tvon|x31> There were a lot of issues with it initially, I ended up finking out and installing the official Nvidia driver
<tvon|x31> might be fixed now
<Ed_Gein> I'll hold off
<anir> qureb: do i need to do any more configuration after converting to  KDE
<bur[n] er> anir: i like ubuntu a lot
<anir> i love it too bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> anir: a lot more to switch to kde
<anir> bur[n] er can u plz explain..
<bur[n] er> i wish my centrino was better supported... but other than that.. it's good
<bur[n] er> bur[n] er: kde is a whole different window manager/desktop environment
<bur[n] er> very different from gnome
<anir> bur[n] er one more thing.. how is centrino??
<anir> i want to buy a laptop.
<bur[n] er> whatcha mean
<bur[n] er> it's ok
<bur[n] er> it's just a marketing thing though
<anir> hows different from pentium? bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> just means a scalable processor and the intel 2100/2200 wireless mini pci card
<anir> bur[n] er: oh not so great ..
<bur[n] er> pentium m
<bur[n] er> battery life rules
<anir> bur[n] er pentiun $
<anir> 4
<bur[n] er> the wireless connection works with linux ok...
<bur[n] er> but with all distro's i've ever tried, i have to "rmmod ipw2100; modprobe ipw2100" for it to work
<bur[n] er> on every boot
<anir> well if i switch to KDE..is it fine bur[n] er
<lkerscher> hi@all
<lkerscher> how can i install other programms like galeon on ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> anir: it's not officially ubuntu supported
<bur[n] er> it's just debian packages of kde
<bur[n] er> only thing i use kde really is k3b
<bur[n] er> and konqueror
<anir> bur[n] er: so its better if i stick to it
<bur[n] er> better is a relative term ;)
<tpdd> hello my install fails at the grub setup, the system dosent have a floppy and it seems that the installer sees that but the grub install just hangs
<bur[n] er> tpdd: can you boot a livecd and install grub that way?
<Qerub> anir: it's qerub, not anything else. and no, you won't need to configure much.
<Qerub> anir: apt-get update; apt-get install kde-core
<qatlog> Hi all! I know I should proberly read some more information before posting this question, but I am gonna do it anyway. Is there a tool like apt or yum on ubuntu?
<Qerub> qatlog: apt
<anir> bur[n] er: i have install vlc and it seems it has no mood of playing my cd
<Qerub> qatlog: ubuntu is a debian derivate
<tpdd> burner: havent tried, didnt think if that would make a difference.  can i continue with the install after that?
<qatlog> Qerub: ah I see :-) I just read about ubuntu and I though I would go here to ask.
<anir> qerub: will kde spport ubuntu??
<Qerub> anir: it's rather a question of the opposite.
<Qerub> anir: i heard some talk about "kubuntu" and putting kde into main, but i don't know yet.
<bur[n] er> tpdd: can you?
<Qerub> qatlog: take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ :-)
<anir> qerub: yes..its the other way..lol
<bur[n] er> anir: dunno what to say then
<Qerub> anir: but ubuntu will always be gnome centric.
<tpdd> bur[n] er: i dont have the live cd but i can grab it fairly quick.  Then i will give it a try
<anir> guys help meeeeeee
<superted> Cedega is the new WineX?
<bur[n] er> superted: yes
<qatlog> Qerub: I am there now reading :-) Thanks!
<oak> bur[n] er, is it possible for you to add something to /etc/modprobe.d ?
<dsoft> hiya
<dsoft> can anyone remind me the name of the xf86 config command?
<anir> i tried totem .. i tried vlc.. but i cant play my cds on ubuntu...why??
<anir> who has coded ubuntu??
<lkerscher> bur[n] er, galeon isn't kde
<lkerscher> or?
<davyd> anir: you probably need something that can do digital CD playback
<Shinjan> its gnome
<davyd> the gnome CD player program doesn't
<anir> davyd : what should i do?
<davyd> anir: you need a program like goobox
<anir> goobox..
<bur[n] er> anir: last hope is mplayer
<davyd> or the developmental version of sound juicer
<lkerscher> Shinjan, okay where can i get it
<dsoft> anyone knows the command for the xf86config (to change the refresh rate resolution)
<lkerscher> i prefer an apt server :)
<anir> davyd: where will i find goobox?
<davyd> anir: not sure if Ubuntu has it packaged...
<bur[n] er> oak: to /etc/modprobe.d???
<bur[n] er> oh, he left
<anir> bur[n] er: where is mplayer?
<bur[n] er> lkerscher: galeon?  wtf?
<davyd> anir: hmm, appears they do
<bur[n] er> anir: apt-cache search mplayer
<davyd> anir: use synaptic to search for goobox, then install
<anir> oh. ubuntu.. u r letting me down
<bur[n] er> c'mon man ;)
<daniels> mplayer is in universe (maybe multiverse)
<Qerub> dsoft: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<anir> i have searched davyd.. its not there
* bur[n] er never plays .dat files... sorry
<DigiKill> Question: anyone have/had Synamptic stop listing packages?  i installed some Debian docs/packages and now Synaptic shows nothing :S
<davyd> anir: oh wait, you need universe turned on
<anir> ya its turned on davyd
<davyd> anir: crazy... I have it
<ogra> anir: for mplayer you need a enabled multiverse or the marillat repository
<bur[n] er> wtf will goobox do?  i thought anir wanted to play vcds?
<bur[n] er> goobox is a cd ripper
<davyd> bur[n] er: oh does he?
<davyd> I thought he wanted Audio CDs
<anir> yes i want to play vcds
<davyd> ok then ignore me
<anir> i can play audio with xmms
<davyd> totem should be able to do it, I recommend using totem-xine and the w32codecs
<davyd> information on getting those is in the wiki
<mvo__> DigiKill: do you run warty on a powerpc?
<anir> davyd : what is for vcds.. i have tried totem and vlc
<DigiKill> yes mvo__
<davyd> anir: totem has played the single vcd I own just fine
<bur[n] er> w32codecs!!
<bur[n] er> that might be missing ;)
<davyd> anir: I imagine the issue is going to be codecs
<davyd> hence installing w32codecs usually helps
<bur[n] er> i just told him totem-xine ;)
<anir> davyd: ya it says the required plugin to play the movie is not there
<davyd> along with the totem-xine package, to make use of them
<davyd> anir: mmm, that sounds a lot like a missing codec
<mvo__> DigiKill: it's a known bug in warty, use the package in http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mvo/synaptic/warty/
<DigiKill> mvo__: is that a common thing w. PPC Ubuntu?  ahhh.....TY mvo__
<mvo__> and remove /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf
<davyd> the w32codecs aren't allowed to be shipped with Ubuntu, you have to install them by your own choice
<anir> davyd: how can i?
<bur[n] er> anir: apt-get install w32codecs :)
<bur[n] er> or use synaptic
<bur[n] er> anir: get familiar with synaptic
<ogra> anir: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<trukulo> better use aptitude
<davyd> man, we have too many tools
<davyd> no wonder it's all so confusing
<zloy> hello. I've been using Ubuntu more than month without any problems. Today after normal boot (no any error messages) I can't got any sound. I have x86 with integrated soundcard AC'97
<bur[n] er> i think synaptic is the preferred n00b method
<anir> apt-get install w32codecs :)
<anir> <bur[n] er> or use synapti: its not in the synaptic
<Qerub> mvo__: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mvo/synaptic-experimental-dpkg-install-progress.png <- does that analyze the output of dpkg or are you working on any kind of libdpkg?
<bur[n] er> zloy: turn up the volume ;)
<DigiKill> mvo__: could i inquire where you found that info?
<mvo__> Qerub: yes
<davyd> hmm, I should add the magic to the wiki to use the marillat sources with hoary
<bur[n] er> anir: u have universe in your sources.list?
<ogra> lol
<mvo__> DigiKill: the info about the powerpc problem?
<anir> bur[n] er: yes
<tpdd> bur[n] er: i can run grub-install in the live cd and off knoppix but then I cant get the install to continue on the next boot.  Does ubuntu have a no-floppy flag somewhere to make it not even look for a floppy
<DigiKill> mvo__: yes please
* davyd thinks you have to be logged in somewhere to do that
<mvo__> DigiKill: I broke it ... ;)
<anir> davyd: i am sick of the restricted formats..
<bur[n] er> tpdd: i honestly have no idea.. i installed it once, and it was ages ago
<DigiKill> cool...another ppc user on ubuntu...lol
<bur[n] er> anir: check that wiki page that davyd linked too
<bur[n] er> you need another deb repository
<DigiKill> mvo__: did you use the .deb package i'd guess?
<davyd> anir: it sucks, one day it will be solved
<davyd> although the solution will cost money
<davyd> since they formats will technically have to be licensed
<anir> money?? why?
<bur[n] er> or... people could not use shitty formats ;)
<bur[n] er> and stick to ogg vorbis and ogg theora and xvid
<davyd> anir: the restricted formats commonly require a license, which is why they aren't shipped for free
<mvo__> DigiKill: the package on that url fix the problem. the version in warty is broken for ppc. the package list basicly vanishes when you open the preferences window
<davyd> some of them are free to use for certain uses, like say Windows Media Player, but not for others
<Qerub> mvo__: yes to #0 or #1?
<Qerub> mvo__: gah, dumb question. sorry.
<davyd> if you live in a country that doesn't care, that's ok... but what can you do?
<zloy> bur[n] er: no other suggestions?
<xuzo> hi
<mvo__> Qerub: it uses the dpkg --status-fd feature. but it needs some additonal love in dpkg and apt to make it work. dpkg does not report a lot of importend information right now. I have a "fixed" dpkg that outputs additonal information
<xuzo> I have problems with a "PATA cdrom"
<DigiKill> mvo__: im looking at that list going ".deb ppc package or the ppc build".....which to get?
<bur[n] er> zloy: problem with alsa?  oss?  try both outputs?
<Qerub> mvo__: okidok, thanks.
<mvo__> Qerub: np, I hope to put some experimental packages online before xmas :)
<tolstoy> has anyone here ever gotten a redhat box (fc3) to talk to a printer installed on ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> zloy: oss or alsa problem?
<bur[n] er> or both
<Starbuck> hi every one
<davyd> tolstoy: you'll need to unsecure you're CUPS server
<Starbuck> need help installing ubuntu
<davyd> tolstoy: cups is bound to only run on 127.0.0.1:631 by default for security reasons
<davyd> tolstoy: I recommend comparing the /etc/cupsd.conf to one that does export over the network
<Starbuck> need help installing ubuntu
<davyd> Starbuck: you need to ask a question ;)
<anir> bur[n] er: when i typed apt-get install w32codecs it said could not find package
<ogra> anir: did you read the url i gave you ?
<zloy> bur[n] er: probably alsa
<tolstoy> davyd, yes, I've done that.
<anir> orga: plz paste it again
<ogra> anir: it describes exactly what to do to get w32codecs
<Starbuck> Ok, everything goes well during installation but while rebooting, i have "loading grub, error 17"
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tolstoy> davyd, i think the prob is figuring out the cups Q name.  think I got it now.
<davyd> tolstoy: aah right, yeah they auto assign whacky ones
<davyd> look in printers.conf
<tolstoy> davyd, for instance, it's not / or /printers/queue1, but, /printers/LaserJet-2100M.
<davyd> tolstoy: yeah
<anir> ogra: where should i see?
<ogra> anir: look for marillat.....
<davyd> someone should update the wiki to include mention of apt-key add, and how to add marillat's package signing key
<davyd> it's useful knowledge for hoary
<zloy> bur[n] er: as far as I know alsa is integrated in kernel
<tolstoy> davyd, i didn't even know there was such a thing.
<Starbuck> Ok, everything goes well during installation but while rebooting, i have "loading grub, error 17"
<riffic> can someone help me, I just upgraded to hoary and now my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<tolstoy> what's the command?
<davyd> tolstoy: for?
<anir> orga: i want to play vcds .. not dvd
<fajmoh> I got a problem here, How do I change keymap in X?
<davyd> anir: it still applies
<tolstoy> apt-key for the marillat stuff
<davyd> tolstoy: oh right, you download his key with `gpg --keyserver something --recvkeys something` (which is on his website)
<tolstoy> gotcha.
<davyd> then you just go `gpg --export -a hiskeyid | apt-key add -`
<fajmoh> I know "Computer - Desktop Preferences - Keyboard", but it's just two keymaps for swedish there and none of them works properly for me ...
<anir> i dont get any idea how to do it
<Starbuck> no one whants t
<Starbuck> no one want to help me ?
<davyd> Starbuck: hmm...
<DigiKill> mvo: are you still here?
<davyd> GRUB didn't work for me either, so I stuck with the true and tested lilo
<Starbuck> but in the menu it dont want to install lilo
<davyd> Starbuck: from memory, the way the CD works, you should be able to insert the CD and select your language, and then press cancel to go to the main menu of install options
<anir> ogra: its written install..how?
<DigiKill> mvo:  thank you for that help...i now have a package manager again : wooohoooo
<mvo> DigiKill: yes
<mvo> DigiKill: glad to hear :)
<davyd> Starbuck: then you can trigger the right number of options to install a boot loader without the requirement of reinstalling
<DigiKill> its nice to know there's more than 3 other ppc ubuntu users out there / in here ;) :)
<Starbuck> i will try that and if that dont work ill be bck ;)
<davyd> it should offer lilo if you tell it not to install grab
<davyd> Starbuck: okies, but I'll probably be asleep by then ;)
<anir> davyd: its telling installing..how?
<Starbuck> perhaps another one help dude :)
<Starbuck> thanks a lot
<Starbuck> ++
<ogra> anir: add marillat to synaptic as described ;)
<riffic> can someone help me with this resolution prob
<riffic> can someone help me, I just upgraded to hoary and now my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<ogra> anir: then reload in synaptic and you can install the codecs package
<anir> ogra: i am getting no idea how to add
<bur[n] er> riffic: fix it ;)  why'd you go to hoary if you don't know how to fix stuff ;)
<riffic> i looked at xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> and??  any screen errors?
<bur[n] er> is xorg.conf set up right?
<riffic> but it looks normal.. yet the only res i can reach is this really low res
<riffic> and i
<riffic> er
<riffic> i dont know how to make it higher
<ogra> anir: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Quest-Master> omg.
<bur[n] er> hrm... i'd love to help riffic, but i don't have time right now
<Quest-Master> I just figured out how to finally get MIDIs working in Ubuntu.
<Quest-Master> !!!
<bur[n] er> maybe just go back to warty?
<riffic> okay well thanks anyways
* Quest-Master rushes to write a HOWTO at the forums.
<riffic> i'll try to see if anyone else has run into this
<Qerub> riffic: it's a pretty common problem.
<riffic> oh?
<Qerub> riffic: but i don't know how to fix it (since i haven't really checked.)
<anir> ogra: i have checked all universe..
<pisuke> Can I use cvs with a http proxy?
<ogra> anir: you need marillat...... the synaptic howto describes how to add it
<riffic> okay I'm looking at a forum post about it now
<riffic> but ack this hurts my eyes
<anir> ogra:... i am still finding...
<anir> is it a respository? ogra
<dasdas> hi
<ogra> anir: you need to add the marillat repository to synaptic
<ogra> anir: the data you need for this is on the restricted format page
<dasdas> i installed ubuntu - i wiped out an entire hard disk and installed it.
<ogra> anir: the description how to add repositorys to synaptic is in the synaptic howto
<dasdas> when i decided to clean it - format the entire hard disk and run and install windows again, it gives the error message:
<dasdas> GRUB loading, please wait ...
<dasdas> error 17
<dasdas> how can i install windows again
<dasdas> ?
<bur[n] er> dasdas: u can do fixmbr fixboot from the xp recovery cd
<bur[n] er> or... just fix grub
<Qerub> dasdas: fdisk /mbr on an old windows bootdisk should do the same as above
<trukulo> dasdas: look in google for fdisk /mbr
<dasdas> how would i fix the grub?
<davyd> dasdas: you're the second person to complain about this
<bur[n] er> dasdas: use a live cd... and run 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<davyd> dasdas: if you don't have a live CD, you can use the installer CD
<davyd> after selecting your language, you can press cancel to go to the main menu of installation options
<trukulo> dasdas, but it's a problem of microsoft, not ubuntu ;)
<trukulo> ubuntu installs well ;)
<hob1> hi everyone!
<bur[n] er> it's a microsoft problem?
<davyd> with the right combination of options you can get it to the point where it wants you to install a bootloader (you don't have to reinstall)
<bur[n] er> odd
<moriddin> hi again people
<bur[n] er> anyway... bbl
<moriddin> uhm... ive just installed windows xp and i dont know how to run ubuntu
<davyd> dasdas: and you can choose lilo, which I find works better
<moriddin> how do i run ubuntu now?
<davyd> moriddin: you'll need to get your bootloader back into the MBR
<trukulo> moriddin, installing grub
<moriddin> whats an MBR?
<hob1> im a bloody ubuntu-starter, and event though i love it right away, there are still some sore points with my system, like does anyone know howto import my mail-stuff from thebat! ?
<davyd> moriddin: in much the same way I described for dasdas
<davyd> moriddin: master boot record
<xevil> master boot record
<davyd> moriddin: windows over writes it
<moriddin> master boot record? whats that :/
<moriddin> in the setup screen?
<trukulo> hob1, i don't know "the bat"
<anir> ogra..no
<davyd> moriddin: it's what a PC uses to boot an operating system
<anir> ogra: i am tried
<moriddin> ok and how to i modify that?
<moriddin> do*
<trukulo> davyd, exactly, a hard disk, not a pc
<ogra> anir: no ?
<anir> ogra: i am tired.. could not find..
<davyd> trukulo: only PCs use MBRs so it's valid
<trukulo> but you're ok for newbies
<moriddin> davyd how do i modify that?
<trukulo> davyd, i disagree, a mac use it too
<davyd> moriddin: you'll need to reinstall the GRUB/lilo boot loader
<ogra> anir: what ? how to add repos ?
<davyd> trukulo: they use open firmware
<ogra> anir: or marillat ?
<moriddin> whats the grub/lilo boot loader?
<davyd> trukulo: except for the older stuff, which boots straight into the System folder
<trukulo> davyd, umm, i'm not sure, i'll believe you
<moriddin> is it in the ubuntu CD rom?
<davyd> moriddin: it's a piece of software that resides in the mbr, you can install it from the CD rom
<moriddin> um ok, i install it through windows then?
<davyd> if you boot the installer CD and select your lanaguage and then press cancel you well get the main install menu
<anir> ogra: marillat
<davyd> moriddin: no
<davyd> moriddin: once you have the main install menu, you need to do things like detect your hardware, and perhaps some other things, then it will offer you the option of installing the boot loader
<ogra> anir: its in the middle of the resricted formats page
<davyd> moriddin: you don't need to reinstall
<davyd> trukulo: when you're next on a mac, press Ctrl-Apple-O-F
<hob1> sorry, just got my tea..
<davyd> (I think that's the right combo)
<dasdas> this is very serious stuff
<moriddin> davyd: i should boot from the ubuntu cd, then choose language, then cancel installation, and then redetect my hardware and all that stuff?
<trukulo> davyd, i'll do, thanks
<davyd> trukulo: you'll be thrown into open firmware
<hob1> the bat, a mail-programme for win (and maybe linux?)
<dasdas> i don't know precisely how to solve this problem
<davyd> moriddin: yeah, I forget the exact order of options you need
<moriddin> davyd: does that mean re-configuring my internet connection too?
<davyd> dasdas: if you follow a similar method to moriddin, you should get the option to install the lilo bootloader
<davyd> moriddin: shouldn't do
<trukulo> dasdas: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q166454/
<moriddin> davyd: ok. now lets say i;d like to boot windows sometime later on, how do i do that?
<davyd> moriddin: I think you just need to run the detect hardware step, and then it will offer the bootloader step
<davyd> moriddin: you can add it to the list in GRUB
<davyd> or lilo
<hob1> so i was using this mail-programme, THE BAT, and maybe some of u knwo how to import my mails and folder to evolution..?
<davyd> the setup files have examples for doign it
<moriddin> davyd: and how do i see that list?
<davyd> moriddin: it's either /etc/grub.conf or /etc/lilo.conf depending on which you're using
<moriddin> davyd: alright.. so if i add windows to the grub/lilo, then ill be able to choose an operating system when i boot my comp?
<davyd> GRUB can boot many operating systems, which is why it's useful, unlike say the Windows bootloader which can boot windows
<davyd> moriddin: yes
<davyd> I personally only have mine offer if I hold down shift when booting
<trukulo> hob1, http://www.mepis.org/node/view/845
<davyd> else it boots straight into linux
<trukulo> read that
<anir> orgo: help me
<moriddin> davyd: ok thanks man :) im gonna boot ubuntu now and try that
<davyd> and I am going to bed
<davyd> it's 3.20am
<ogra> anir: you understood how to add a repo in synaptic ?
<ogra> anir: then add the following:
<ogra> anir: URI: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<ogra> anir: Distribution:   testing
<anir> orgo:yes i added multiverse
<ogra> anir: Section(s):     main
<ogra> anir: add this data......as described in the synaptic howto page.....
<ogra> anir: then reload your packae list with the reload button and you should find it then
<anir> ogra: i have done
<ogra> anir: you added marillat ?
<anir> ogra:i got w32codecs
<ogra> :)
<daniels> nice!  http://www.jakeslife.net/ubuntu/
<daniels> (ubuntu wallpapers)
<anir> its 11.2 mb..it will take time
<ogra> daniels: http://www.grawert.net/xss_shot_1.png
<anir> ogra: i have not find marillant
<anir> ogra: is it okay if i directly add w32codecs
<ogra> anir: you only need this.....
<ryanh> How do I set up a mysql server for a phpbb forum?
<anir> orga: which one w32codecs or marillant?
<daniels> ogra: nice :)
<daniels> ogra: what did you end up doing about the fonts?
<ogra> anir: marillat is a repository....which contains w32codecs.....
<trukulo> daniels, here you have mine: http://mercurio.homeip.net/ficheros/ubuntu-lion.png
<ogra> daniels: i just ripped out all the X fonst drawing stuff and replaced it with the corresponding xft code
<daniels> ogra: awesome, looks really good
<keknehv> so... how would I set up a mysql server?
<ogra> daniels: quite easy if you once understood it *g* and i dont think i introduce any security probs this way
<ogra> daniels: netx step : utf-8 support (i want dots, no stars *g* )
<ziggy> I have a quick and fairly stupid question....after I use dpkg or synaptec to install something...what directory does it go to?
<ogra> daniels: i am still impressed that nobody touched this ugly piece of crap since ages and all other solutions leave you insecure
<Quest-Master> Wahoo! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=36420#post36420
<tvon|x31> SPeaking of UTF-8 support...
<tvon|x31> Whenever I login to GNOME I get a "Language not supported EN_us, using system default"
* tvon|x31 checks zilla
<tvon|x31> my lang is UTF-8.EN_us
<tvon|x31> er
<daniels> 3ogheh, yeah
<tvon|x31> en_US.UTF-8
<daniels> ogra: oooer, utf-8 would be cool
<ziggy> Anyone willing to help?
<tvon|x31> ziggy: what directory does what go into?
<tvon|x31> ziggy: the package determines where files go...to get a list of files in a pakcage run "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<ziggy> I just used dpkg to install zsnes and wormux.
<ogra> daniels: what about fade to trans (easy made with the saved under pixmap fading in above the win me thinks)
<daniels> ogra: i think it already fades in and out :)
<ogra> daniels: nope .... this win just POPS UP in front of your eyes... like a baseball bat :)
<trukulo> ziggy, try in /usr/bin/games
<tvon|x31> ziggy: does my above answer make sense?
<tvon|x31> dpkg -L zsnes
<daniels> ogra: oh right, for the password dialog
<daniels> ogra: yeah, should be fairly easy
<ziggy> Yup it does, thanks.
<tvon|x31> np
<ogra> daniels: i will try it...learning xft basics took me one week.... lets see for utf8....
<daniels> heh :)
<ogra> daniels: and X lib is really fun i found out....
<daniels> libX11 is a piece of crap
<ogra> daniels: so make lib-xorg a better piece of crap then :) i rely on you ;)
<daniels> ogra: heh, can't change xlib, sadly
<daniels> 'night
<ogra> night
<anir> ogra: where r  u frm?
<ogra> anir: germany
<anir> bye  denials
<anir> cool.. i m frm India
<Rhodan> hello thar
<Quest-Master> hello
<Rhodan> sup
<Rhodan> anyone care to troubleshoot my tech problem
<nomasteryoda> with 306 "logged" in here, someone will try
<anir> has any virus effect linux?
<ogra> nope
<nomasteryoda> very few
<anir> do i need an antivirus?
<nomasteryoda> no
<ogra> nomasteryoda: you know one ??
<nomasteryoda> ogra, i have not had it happen and do not know of anyone who has... but there are scanners for Linux
<ska1> hi all, where can i get the firefox v1 deb?
<nomasteryoda> free one from Bitdefender
<ogra> nomasteryoda: to help you not to spread windows viruses ;)
<ska1> also, thunderbird v1 too?
<nomasteryoda> i have it for scanning windows systems
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> true
<Rhodan> code] The following packages have unmet dependencies
<Rhodan> linux-386: Depends: linux-image-386 but it is not installable
<Rhodan> Depends: linux-restricted-modules-386 but it is not going to be installed
<Rhodan> E: Broken Packages
<Rhodan> can anybody tell me what the mans
<Rhodan> means*
<Rhodan> it happens when i try install ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Rhodan, that you need to edit your apt-get source.list and add the restricted sources... in a nutshell
<Rhodan> how do I do that
<Rhodan> its off the warty cd I am installing
<nomasteryoda> let me point you to wiki
<anir> ogra: i am still having the same problem
<ogra> Rhodan: while installing ?
<Rhodan> yes, while installing off cd
<ogra> Rhodan: before the first reboot ?
<Rhodan> yes
<anir> ogra: it says no plugin to handle the movie
<ska1> any body know, which sources to add to apt sources to upgrade to firefox v1 and thunderbird v1?
<Rhodan> right in the beginning, when installing the base system
<ogra> Rhodan: looks like a corrupted cd
<Rhodan> i have tried multiple cd's
<ogra> Rhodan: there is a tool in the boot menu to test the media....use it
<Rhodan> and installed it in vmware without a hassle
<Rhodan> using the same cd
<nomasteryoda> yea, me too
<ogra> oh
<Rhodan> yup
<nomasteryoda> Rhodan, on a laptop?
<Rhodan> no, desktop pc
<Rhodan> so we all out of idea's then ?
<ogra> Rhodan: anything special about the hw ? scsi cd ?
<nomasteryoda> no .. thinking
<Rhodan> ide cd/dvd drive
<Rhodan> sata hard drive
<Rhodan> nforce 3 motherboard
<Rhodan> A64 cpu
<ogra> Rhodan: a64 ?
<nomasteryoda> A64, do you have the A64 cd
<Rhodan> athlon 64
<ogra> Rhodan: with the i386 kernel ?
<ogra> hmm
<Rhodan> will that not work ?
<Rhodan> A64 cd, is that not for 64bit ?
<Rhodan> i want 32bit
<ogra> i dont know, but there must be a reason for a amd64 cd ......
<nomasteryoda> yea, hardware is different for sure...
<nomasteryoda> but if windows xp will install on an amd64, then ubuntu 32bit should
<nomasteryoda> is the sata the new sata2
<Rhodan> no
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Rhodan> I do have windows xp pro installed
<Rhodan> which is what i'm using now, unfortunately
<nomasteryoda> Rhodan, does it boot ok with the bootable Ubuntu?
<Rhodan> yep
<Rhodan> i heard the live cd had better hardware support or something
<Rhodan> could be that
<sjoerd> 64bit code on an amd can use more registers, so it's more efficient
<Rhodan> i've downloaded the latest hoary release, as of last night, but get the same error when trying to install
<trukulo> Rhodan, try to install with append nolapic on kernel
<Rhodan> eh
<Rhodan> what do i type and where
<trukulo> look for kernel append in google
<nomasteryoda> the advanced install
<sturmkind> hi
<nomasteryoda> something like F2
<nomasteryoda> on booting
<Rhodan> what does nolapic do
<trukulo> says linux don't use local apic
<Rhodan> i c
<Rhodan> i have tried disabling/enabling acpi in the bios if that what it does
<trukulo> simillar
<trukulo> but if you've tried to disable apic, don't try it
<trukulo> it's not the problem then
<Rhodan> oko
<Rhodan> so it looks like windows xp will live longer on my pc then
<ogra> Rhodan: btw: acpi != apic
<trukulo> ogra: lapic runs over acpi
<trukulo> i think
<frittz> I can't decide whether to use slackware or ubuntu =\
<pw> easy answer
<ogra> trukulo: hmm, but you can use a fine grained system in grub to switch it of partly....i.e. pci=noacpi , acpi=off nolapic etc
<trukulo> ogra, i agree
<pw> frittz: depends what you want the box to do
<trukulo> but if he used noacpi at all...
<frittz> just a nice little home desktop.... something that can manage to actually run gdesklets without bashing of the head on the desk
<pw> frittz: that's a no brainer then
<ogra> trukulo: and i think its worth trying all of them .....
<pw> ubunt
<pw> u
<frittz> tried ubuntu before, tried to switchy to hoary from the wart or whatever and got major errors
<frittz> followed the dirs on the wiki
<ogra> frittz: there is a way to use gdesklets without bashing of the head on the desk ?
<frittz> lol
* pw never saw the point of gdesklets
<scizzo> anyone that knows how I can get the gnome-cd player applet to play my cds?
<frittz> super karamba is not as nice... gdesklets has some nice features... not just gdesklets, somethign where i wont be nagged saying "cant find this dependencie, blah blah"
<scizzo> hmm...turning ESD on works
<ogra> frittz: you can have evrything you need in ubuntu via synaptic....but this wont make the setup process for gdesklets better
<pw> frittz: no, you miss my point. I don't see the point of gdesklets or applications like it
<moriddin> yo peeps, if i wanna set a new OS(windows) in my GRUB/lilo, how do i do that?
<frittz> well, hell, I give ubuntu another shot.... so much for ye old out-dated slackware.
<Capri> I've pinned release o=Ubuntu with priority 1001 to use every package from ubuntu when there are newer versions in any non-Ubuntu repository. Now I have a local repository with some chosen packages and I want that these packages are not downgraded with Ubuntu ones. How I can do that? I've found something in the apt_preferences manpage telling me that I could use Pin: origin "" but I have no idea what this does.
<Capri> Any ideas how to pin this?
<Quest-Master> How do I update the entire kernel in Ubuntu from a i386 to a i686?
<scizzo> Quest-Master: with synaptic
<ogra> Quest-Master: or with: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Quest-Master> Oh, I did that already ogra
<Quest-Master> That updates the entire kernel?
<ogra> Quest-Master: yepp, linux-686 always depends on the current 686 kernel image
<Schugy> my problem is that i can't use HBCI with my cyberjack pinpad usb :-/
<moriddin> hey people, help me out please, if i want to install windowsxp and to be able to boot it and to boot ubuntu whenever i like, i need to do something with grub/lilo?
<huttan> ogra, should i install that if i made my own 686 kernel too?
<ogra> huttan: nope, what for did you make your own kernel ?
<huttan> ogra, felt better
<huttan> ogra, oh, it was the whole kernel, i thought it was program updates or something
<ogra> huttan: its the kernel with the ubuntu patches, the modules and the restricted modules package
<siveys> I can't figure out how to browse what packages are in the "main" component for example.. Could someone point me to the right direction?
<lamont_r> siveys: synaptic
<siveys> lamont_r: I'm not running Ubuntu but Debian.
<siveys> lamont_r: I'm just curious of what packages are in all of those components..
<lamont_r> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<lamont_r> The wiki has the seed lists.  each of the componets has the seed items and the needed dependencies (that aren't in a lower seed)
<lamont_r> so if something is not seeded,it could go *poof* if the dependency graph changed.
<siveys> lamont_r: ok I'll try there and if not satisfied I'll try to replace my apt repository temporarily and use synaptic..
<siveys> lamont_r: thanks
<lamont_r> siveys: here's some info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SeedManagement
<lamont_r> it tells you how to get the list out of arch
<nakee>  http://releases.ubuntu.cz/4.10/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<nakee> is what I need for installation only?
<nakee> or is there a live cd and dead cd choise?:)
<lamont_r> livecd != install cd
<lamont_r> live cd is a boot and use it, don't touch the harddrive (well, it'll use linux swap if it finds it, but that's almost expected...).  the install cd is the one you want for install.
<nakee> ha ok thanks
<siveys> why are those two separate cd:s?
<king_arthur> nakee: live cd has an additional nice feature
<king_arthur> nakee: you can use it to make a one click install of Firefox and other OpenSoftware useful programs on a winkozz machine
<Mayday> is there some ubuntu kinda live-cd that can be tossed onto a 512mb usb-key?
<nakee> king_arthur: great:) now I only need to get a windows machine;)
<king_arthur> nakee: I don't have any partitions left... ;)
<dags> i'm getting lots of "Disabling IRQ" and "apic error on cpu0 60(60)" errors. i read on some forum that it could mean cpu is faulty, but wxp/prime95 runs fine. what could be done? i'm running apt-get up- date/grade after first boot, and the errors are all over the place..
<king_arthur> nakee: a totally M$ environment free here at home
<dags> asus p4p800 (i865pe) & p4 ht cpu by the way
<nakee> king_arthur: I used to have windows at home for the really rare cases I need it for bank hp or so, but I used it like once every 4-5 month
<nakee> king_arthur: and then it always got tons of viruses before I could update:)
<nakee> so I gave it up:)
<lamont_r> siveys: because it doesn't fit on 1?
<lamont_r> siveys: the liveCD is a complete ubuntu-desktop install, compressed (cloop).  there was ~100MB of free space, which we gave to windows versions of some OSS stuff.
<lamont_r> the install CD is on the order of 550 MB, iirc.
<lamont_r> in any case, doesn't fit to have both on one.
<king_arthur> I am on a mac and spoiled in these regards, have higly underesimated the virus and adware problem on win machines, saw it last night at a friend's place... AMAZING!!
<lamont_r> For hoary there _is_ talk of having a unified dvd that does live and install.
<lamont_r> although that opens the door for users to shoot themselves accidentally... :-(
<lamont_r> king_arthur: plan is to have a livecd for ppc in hoary as well.
<king_arthur> lamont_r: no kidding? that would be absolutely great!!
<lamont_r> king_arthur: actually hoping to have livecd's for all architectures
<AMIGrAve> i'm trying to install the nvidia driver but it fails telling me that I probably have conflicting OpenGL libraries. Should I remove mesa ?
<king_arthur> lamont_r: how do you know? could you post me a link to that info?
<ogra> AMIGrAve: you followed the wiki page?
<lamont_r> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ConfAgenda search for Live and follow the link
<ogra> AMIGrAve: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<neels> hi all, please help me to make my qt application look acceptable! (This Motif style is getting me grey hairs)
<lamont_r> king_arthur: fwiw, those are my notes from the BOF session
<king_arthur> lamont_r: where are they?
<AMIGrAve> ogra: I didn't followed these steps because the driver installed this way does not support my Geforce 660GT so I used this information :  http://www.uberdose.com/kbase/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/
<king_arthur> lamont_r: sorry I just noticed
<neels> does anyone know how to make qt look better on ubuntu?
<king_arthur> lamont_r: to many rooms... :)
<lamont_r>  /LiveCDDesign
<lamont_r> on the wiki, that is
<neighborlee> question...why is using totem branded okay but not mplayer ? ;-)
<neighborlee> does it truly contain no copyright enfringements ?
<neels> does anyone know how to make qt look better on ubuntu?
<neighborlee> yeah use gnome
<neighborlee> neels: of course i'm def. kidding
<neighborlee> neels: what do you mean better
<neels> I mean not Motif
<neels> I made this qt application and it looks dreadful!
<neighborlee> neels: well I"ve never developed with qt  but surely you have choices for what widgets you want to use
<neels> qt-designer itself looks like a true nightmare
<neels> hm I guess we're talking theme here
<neighborlee> neels: hmm never used it sorry
<neels> :)
<neighborlee> neels: i'm a gnome guy ( was that obvious)
<ogra> neighborlee: nope ;)
<neels> well I was just happening to have an application in qt. and it looks damned.
<neighborlee> neels: you'll find more help i'm thinking in #kde
<neels> also here on freenode?
<neighborlee> ogra, heh
<neighborlee> neels, yup
<neighborlee> ;-)
<neighborlee> neels;i'd be happy to help if I knew...
<neels> let's see what kde has to say :)
<neighborlee> kewl let us know....
<stuNNed> what is glib package called in ubuntu?
<Riddell> neighborlee: try putting this under General in /etc/qt3/qtrc
<Riddell> style=plastik
<neighborlee> stuNNed, libglib
<neels> Riddell, is that the qt theme your talking about?
<Riddell> neels: yes
<Riddell> you may also need kdeartwork-style
<neighborlee> Riddell, hmmm now I forget what my question was ?LOL..was this about jahshaka ?
<neighborlee> Riddell, if so I did get it working afterall
<aracataca> hi, could anyone pleaze tell me the command to get the video lan client?
<Riddell> neighborlee: your question was about mplayer licensing problems
<neighborlee> oh that
<neels> Riddell, there's no /etc/qt3
<mdl> hi, I try to cp -R from /media/cdrom0 but get unknown filetype. It's MS files I want to cp
<Riddell> neels: make one or use ~/.qt/qtrc
<Riddell> aracataca: sudo apt-get install vlc
<neighborlee> Riddell,i'm just using totem for now..there is flat no mplayer to even install now in apt
<stuNNed> neighborlee, aha! thanks :D
<aracataca> thanks, ill tr
<aracataca> y
<neighborlee> Riddell, no surprise though i'm sure they dont want us using it till they fix licensing issues <G>
<neighborlee> Riddell, unless of course we compile it which I have zero intentin of doing <G>
<neels> right, Riddell, let me try and install KDE :)
* neighborlee will just use totem thanks lol
<miggumike> neels: i'm using kde 3.3
<neighborlee> stuNNed, np ;-)
<aracataca> thanks riddel, i still gotta get into that stuff.. but i will, i promise!  ;)
<stuNNed> neighborlee, trying to get gnomad2 to work with second generation dell jukebox but just used alien :D
<aracataca> the next thing is to record a live stream in mp3-format...
<aracataca> or is any other formatting better?
<aracataca> in windows, i was using total record, dunno if theres something similar to that, but i guess so
<neels> THANKS ALL
<neighborlee> stuNNed, wasn't aware dell jukebox worked in linux lol
<neighborlee> I really need a good ogg player ;-0..does linux have one yet peeps ????
<darksatanic> xmms?
<neighborlee> shoooot
<adnans> I use alsaplayer *g*
<neighborlee> sorry I didn't make that very clear did I ;(
<neighborlee> sorry..I MEANT portable player
<neighborlee> :(
<miggumike> how can i access my hda3 parition's locked files?
<Pozac> and with linux on it?
<darksatanic> You mean iPod-like?
<neighborlee> I hear the rio500 works in linux but I doubt it does ogg
<darksatanic> Try the iRiver.
<neighborlee> darksatanic, yup
<neighborlee> iriver huh
<ogra> neighborlee: hmm, rhythmbox on a laptop ?
<neighborlee> ogra, LOL
<neighborlee> ogra, dont I wish I h ad a laptop
<neighborlee> shrug
<AndyR> lo ppl
<neighborlee> maybe santa will bring one <G>
<neighborlee> AndyR, hi
<ogra> *g*
<neighborlee> dear santa...
<darksatanic> neighborlee: www.iriver.com
<darksatanic> Those run Linux, and will play oggs, IIRC.
<neighborlee> kewl thx..checking
<AndyR> darksatanic, what you doing here ? :))
<darksatanic> AndyR: Well, I _do_ have Ubuntu on one of my machines. :)
<AndyR> lol
<AndyR> we "will" meet one day
<Riddell> neighborlee: I think the problems with mplayer licencing are not infringement but technicalities (not including GPL licence text, not adding GPL notices to some files, not saying that some files are modified) but you can get it from marillat
<miggumike> how can i access my hda3 parition's locked files?
<mdl> I try to cp -R from /media/cdrom0 but get unknown filetype. It's MS files I want to cp. Suggestions?
<neighborlee> Riddell, well..yeah I can understand the gpl stuff..although I do have marillat in my repository yet I got several dependency problems when trying to get it..would you try and see if you also have trouble...???
<AMIGrAve> is this message normal at boot time ? "Cannot access the hardware clock via any known method ?"
<Riddell> neighborlee: I'm using "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" and hoary and havn't had any dependency problems
<neighborlee> Riddell, lemme check
<neighborlee> Riddell: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ : unstable: main < is what I have too and I'm unable to install : mplayer-586 without getting many dependency conflicts....
<neighborlee> maybe you should try again <G>
<neighborlee> mplayer-586:
<neighborlee>   Depends: libartsc0 but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<neighborlee>   Depends: libfribidi0 but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed
<neighborlee>   Depends: libggi2 but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<neighborlee>   Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<neighborlee>   Depends: libungif4g but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<neighborlee> damn
<neighborlee> sorry it did NOT look like that many lines in the dialogue window <<<
<neighborlee> anyway...
<ogra> neighborlee: try testing, not unstable
<Pozac> I am also getting dependency errors when trying to install mplayer-586
<Riddell> neighborlee: are you using hoary?
<Pozac> neighborlee, have you tried the mplayer-custom from hoary multiverse?
<neighborlee> I have original ubuntu from like 3-4 months ago
<neighborlee> but I did do: apt-get upgrade few days ago...<<<<
<Pozac> or warty multiverse
<neighborlee> Pozac, Yes but its only command-line player
<Pozac> neighborlee, ohh
<neighborlee> :)
<neighborlee> thx though..
<ogra> neighborlee: for warty you need the testing repo, unstable is for hoary
<neighborlee> i appreciate the attempt
<neighborlee> hmmmmmmmm
<neighborlee> I thought ubuntu was always unstable based....
<neighborlee> is this a oops ?
<ogra> see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Riddell> neighborlee: warty is several months old
<ogra> neighborlee: if a stable release is made, there are no updates form debian anymore, so its in the starte of unstable before october
<ogra> neighborlee: which is nearly the same as sarge
<aracataca> sorry folks to interrupt, anyone got the name for a tool that records a livestream?
<miggumike> my hda3 is my osx partition. when i mount it on my linux system many files are locked.
<miggumike> how can i unlock it?
<pw> has a conversation about proposing multisync for hoary's desktop seed proposals been had?
<AMIGrAve> when uncommenting universe apt source, is it possible to install kde ? if yes, what is the name of the metapackage installing all the base stuff ?
<neighborlee> Riddell, several months old meaning I need to dist-upgrade to get things working ?
<neighborlee> ogra, hmm alright somehow I must have changed it accidentily then ;(..i'll put it back to testing
<ogra> neighborlee: yep, do this.....should work then :)
<neighborlee> darksatanic, so does iriver actually work okay in linux ?..it doesn't seem to say anywhere
<darksatanic> neighborlee: It's a stand-alone device.
<darksatanic> What do you mean by "works in Linux"?
<neighborlee> darksatanic, well I mean to be able to transfer my music from linux to it
<darksatanic> AFAIK, they act as standard USB-storage devices.
<darksatanic> I don't own one myself, but I know several Linux-type people with them.
<neighborlee> darksatanic, I was hoping so yes
<TopDog> I have a harddrive hdd1 with ReiserFS, what exactly do I need to write in etc/stab to mount it on boot?
* pw adds multisync to the desktop seed proposals page
<neighborlee> ogra: still not working ;(
<neighborlee> ogra: i'm still getting several dependency conflicts
<ogra> neighborlee: universe is enabled too ?
<neighborlee> curious...xmms-xmmplayer depends on mplayer-custom ?....that can't be right ;-)
<Seq> darksatanic: i assume its an mp3 player you're talking about. which one?
<darksatanic> Seq: iRiver.
<Seq> darksatanic: i have an iriver ihp-120 :)
<darksatanic> I don't... :) can you help neighborlee with their questions?
<Seq> darksatanic: it mounts as a removable drive with a vfat filesystem. works fine, just be sure to umount before unplugging
<neighborlee> Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/universe Packages
<neighborlee>   Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/testing/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file or directory
<Seq> ah, i misunderstood who wanted help
<neighborlee> that was me
<neighborlee> thx for info.yeah its the 120 I was looking at
<Seq> neighborlee: is it one of the hard disk ones, or the flash ones?
<neighborlee> hd I think
<ogra> neighborlee: universe from ubuntu
<neighborlee> says you can put regular files on it .128MB
<Seq> ahh, yeah. it works great. the only problem i've had with it at all is there is no gapless playback
<neighborlee> ah
<Seq> 128MB?
<neighborlee> yeah
<mupe> how do I completely disable ipv6?
<neighborlee> ogra: what do you mean universe from ubuntu ?
<Seq> thats prolly a flash one. the ihp-120 (i think its h120 now) is 20GB
<neighborlee> http://www.iriveramerica.com/products/iFP-780.aspx < I meant this one ;(
<Schugy> i've had a iFP-890 and it was bad
<ogra> neighborlee: ubuntus universe repository i mean......http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<calc> get an ipod ;)
<Schugy> at least worse than I have exspected for that premium price
<Schugy> ipod doesn't play ogg vorbis
<Schugy> useless
<calc> they're pretty and expensive, and you are supporting a lunatic's company ;)
<joh_> I have a H120, its really a great player. Good for linux geeks
<Seq> neighborlee: http://ifp-driver.sourceforge.net/
<neighborlee> ah thx
<neighborlee> ogra: ok
<Seq> neighborlee: looks like you need to use those utilities to access the ifp players. there seems to be a kernel module they're working on to mount it as a regular removable storage device
<Schugy> i think there's no iRiver Player that supports gapless ogg vorbis playback
<Seq> Schugy: no. if one did, i'm sure they all would. they're "gapless fix" in the latest firmware is a joke ;)
<Schugy> and the iFP890 was noisy
<Schugy> and the support wasn't even existant
<Schugy> maybe I?l try trekstore next time
<neighborlee> Seq, kewl
<pw> Hmm.
* pw files bug 4850.
<frittz> where is the wallpapers folder located?
<jam3s> locate <filename?
<Gman> frittz, usually /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds
<frittz> alright thanks now one more quick quest, how do i get an address bar in nautilus...
<pw> frittz: ctrl-l
<frittz> ah, thanks
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 07:12:46)
<ogra> frittz: right click a folder..... select browse
<f4r4i> hey y'all
<f4r4i> my gdm seems partially borked. it starts up fine, it opens my last opened windows and gaim but i don't have any panels and i don't know how to get them back
<ogra> f4r4i: warty or hoary ?
<f4r4i> warty
<f4r4i> do you know how i can start a gnome configuration tool or something from the terminal
<jazzka> hi!
<f4r4i> 'sup
<ogra> f4r4i: look if there is a panel running but not showing up with: ps ax|grep  gnome-panel
<jam3s> hi!
<ogra> f4r4i: if not, run it manually from the console: gnome-panel &
<jazzka> is there any way to upgrade Ubuntu's OpenOffice org to the latest version?
<ogra> f4r4i: then log out and save your session
<f4r4i> yeah there's a panel running
<f4r4i> gnome-panel &
<ogra> f4r4i: nope,
<f4r4i> oops wrong window
<ogra> f4r4i: not if there is one running
<ogra> f4r4i: is should show up .....
<rhodan> hello thar
<ogra> f4r4i: it
<f4r4i> yeah there's one runnign but i just can't see it
<f4r4i> all i see is desktop
<rhodan> yo ogra
<rhodan> I sorted my problem
<rhodan> I'm chatting from Ubuntu now =)
<ogra> f4r4i: try to kill the running panel: killall gnome-panel
<ogra> rhodan: great :)
<rhodan> kekeke
<ogra> f4r4i: gnome-session should start a new one then
<rhodan> why the hell is firefox so damn slow
<jam3s> ubuntu is a good choice for server?
<AMIGrAve> what is the executable name of the gnome apps that allows to change theme ?
<|QuaD-> does anyone here have experience with php xmlrpc clients?
<sm> how to gnome-pilot and multisync compare ?
<sm> (do)
<will> gnome-theme-manager
<rhodan> anyone here using the fglrx drivers for ATI ?
<f4r4i> yo ogra, the killall command doesn't kill the invisible gnome-panel, and gnome-session refuses to to start cos there's one already runnin'
<f4r4i> grrrr...
<Pozac> killall -9
<ogra> f4r4i: Pozac is right
<Pozac> Gotta love -9 ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> depends
<f4r4i> still 'no process killed'
<Pozac> then there is no gnome-panel process
<Pozac> hmm
<ogra> f4r4i: you look for gnome-panel , not for /usr/lib/gnome-panel
<ogra> f4r4i: .... which are the applet locations.....
<neighborlee> Ogra: i'm still unable to get past dependency issues with my repos.setup..i'm rechecking but I dont see what I've got wrong...help me jesus
<neighborlee> ogra: I tried the url you pasted but its not helping
<neighborlee> or i'm being a total buttwad today..( which is possible)
<ogra> neighborlee: you got universe in now ? and removed the universe bit form marillat again ?
<mroth> is GLX working for anyone with nvidia-drivers in current packages of hoary?
<neighborlee> ogra: lemme goto #flood and past sources.list
<ogra> neighborlee: k
<f4r4i> interesting... there appears to be no /usr/lib/gnome-panel. should there be one?
<ogra> neighborlee: i just tried it....
<ogra> neighborlee: seems not to work anymore, i think the wiki needs an update.....
<neighborlee> ahhh
<neighborlee> ogra same errors as mine ?
<ogra> yep
<neighborlee> ok..
<neighborlee> good I feel relieved
<ogra> even stable doesnt like me
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> woah
<noob> I have 2 hd on my pc, prim has Win XP, and sec. has Ubuntu linux. I had to re-install win xp yesterday, but now when i boot up i don't have the choice to boot windows or linux anymore? how can i fix that?
<Pozac> noob, boot the livecd
<mdke> noob, windows has nabbed your boot record
* neighborlee needs to get livecd for such instances ;-)
* Pozac looks at stack of original cd's 
<Pozac> the best thing about ubuntu is the semi-porn
<noob> ok ! damn, i lent my cd to a friend
<noob> is there any way to fix it other than boot with the cd &
<noob> ?
<jbroome> apt-get and semi-porn
<Pozac> a 16 mb stage 1 gentoo install cd will do the trick
<Pozac> or a floppy if you still got the drive
<noob> yes i have a floppy drive
<noob> would i always have to boot with a floppy now, or it will create a new boot record like before?
<Pozac> you can recreate it easily
<neighborlee> Pozac, semi pron ?
<Pozac> neighborlee, yeah, the chicks and the dude from the calendar are on the cd cover :)
<neighborlee> LOL
<noob> ok, can you point me where i could find a boot disk
<neighborlee> yeah I love that design...it rocks
<noob> and ill try to find out how to re-create my boot record
<Pozac> I'm not sure, haven't used one for ages..
<neighborlee> noob: you dont need boot disk
<neighborlee> noob: at least you shouldn't..just boot with livecd and use 'rescue' mode
<Pozac> he hasn't got the livecd
<neighborlee> noob: once there you re-run lilo and install it to your harddrive MBR
<noob> ok
<neighborlee> Pozac, easier if he just grabs it and uses it
<ogra> neighborlee: no lilo on ubuntu
<noob> than i think ill wait to have back my cd
<noob> ill ask it back , ghope to have it soon, i had some new stuff to try and learn :)
<neighborlee> ogra: sorry:(i'mi thinking of mdk
* neighborlee has too many LOL
<neighborlee> noob: okay grub then LOL
<f> hey folks
<neighborlee> ogra: i presume livecd has rescue mode for him to fix this righth ?
<noob> <neighborlee> : do you know how i could do it with a floppy?
<Pozac> I wonder why grub was chosen.. I find lilo much better
<Pozac> hey f
<ogra> neighborlee: nope.... not this release i think
<neighborlee> ditto..I find lilo easier actually..grub is confusing LOL
<neighborlee> ogra: k thx
<neighborlee> noob: then you do not want livecd
<noob> Ok, but when i'll have my cd back, what do i do, only put it in, boot on cd and thats it
<ogra> Pozac: because you cant edit your lilo.conf brfore booting.... with grub xou can ;)
<calc> using grub from a floppy is pretty easy
<neighborlee> noob: unless you want to show off ubuntu to friend then by all means!!
<noob> what is livecd, is it my ubuntu cd?
<neighborlee> noob: special cd that runs from cd and doesn't require installation
<neighborlee> noob: not recommended but for on the move and showing off to converts <G>
<noob> it's not my ubuntu cd?
<neighborlee> no
<noob> lol, sorry, im a bit mixed up :)
<neighborlee> noob: no biggie
<Pozac> ogra, true.. I only use it to correct the drive (stupid naming system) :)
<dagron> there is a LiveCD and an install-cd. LiveCD is only the preview of what it will be like when it's newly installed.
<noob> ok, but can I use my ubuntu install cd to create a new boot record?
<dagron> like Knopix. you don't have to install Ubuntu to run the livecd.
<noob> or i have to use a liveCd
<noob> if so, ill try to find a livecd cause i dont have one
<noob> i only have the ubuntu install  cd
<dagron> I have seriosly no idea. how can you have trouble with ubuntu?
<Pozac> Can't he just chroot into his old system and run that grub?
<Pozac> that would be totally easy
<neighborlee> noob: I've done it before but with FC cd
<dagron> sweet.
<neighborlee> noob: knooppix may work dunno...but I know FC cd works by going into whats called 'rescue mode'
<noob> dagron, i dont really have prob, i reinstall win xp on my primary hd, and it kill my boot record , so now i cant boot on my sec. hd
<dagron> that sucks dude :S
<noob> yrp
<noob> i really dont know how to do this
<neighborlee> noob: for that you only need disk#1 of FC..as I say knoppix may do it I dont know...but I know FC does...
<dagron> format /dev/hda2 ?
<mdke> noob, you could try the ubuntu install cd i guess. But be careful :)
<mdke> noob, otherwise any live cd will do: knoppix, gnoppix, gentoo etc
<noob> mdke, yep that what i thoug, but i hope not to erase my linux
<noob> damn microsoft windows :P
<mdke> noob, kill windows
<noob> lol :P
<mdke> you don't need it
<noob> i need for work
<mdke> ;)
<neighborlee> noob: http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/3/i386/iso/ < go there and get : FC3-i386-disc1.iso   and burn it to a cd..reboot and go into rescue mode and then run: grub-install hda ( if wrong someone correct me)
<noob> Autocad and 3d software
<noob> :)
<Blackwell> i wonder about the design or rather changes that ubuntu does to debian. i am looking for a way to "sanely" get a debian desktop "configuration" done without wading head to toe through what debian folks may consider initiation rites. :)
<Quest-Master> How good do you guys consider Fedora?
<ogra> Blackwell: so use ubuntu.....
<mdke> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quest-Master> lol
<noob> neighborlee: ok ! ill check this out
<noob> thanks
<Pozac> Inferior? :)
<neighborlee> Quest-Master, I dont like it really..I feel like a guinea pig <G>...but the rescue mode works fine <G>
<ogra> Blackwell: sounds like thats what youre looking for
<neighborlee> LOL
#ubuntu 2005-01-01
<Blackwell> Quest-Master: no linux distro beats debian as far as upgradability/updatability is concerned, as i keep hearing.
<Quest-Master> Or Ubuntu.
<ogra> Blackwell: ubuntu is debian......
<Pozac> Finkel is Einhorn
<ogra> really 8)
<Blackwell> ogra: so it would seem. but the same may apply to knoppix. however...the #debian folks seem to think that knoppix is not debian. i am afraid that ubuntu may spark the same level of not-welcomness.
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<Quest-Master> #debian hates Knoppix to death.
<Quest-Master> I don't know about Ubuntu though.
<Blackwell> Quest-Master: ;) i guess ubuntu may not have appeared on their radar yet.
<Quest-Master> But a lot of the Ubuntu developers are Debian developers as well.
<Pozac> how can you hate ubuntu?
<sjoerd> Quest-Master: a channels doesn't hate anything, maybe some people on the channel do
<Blackwell> so, there aren't any major stray-aways in ubuntu in comparison to debian, are there? nothing that would make debian folks groan and roll their eyes at?
<Quest-Master> Not really.
<noob> hey guys, since there are more people on #debian, do you think i could ask if anyone has already re-create a boot record from the ubuntu install cd?
<Blackwell> Quest-Master: excellent news, thank you.
<ogra> Blackwell: the company behind ubuntu has some of the most imoportant debian devs employed....they make sure all changes go back to debian
<Blackwell> noob: try. report the reaction please. ;)
<Quest-Master> :)
<noob> i shouldnt do that ? :)
<mdke> noob, you can do it
<Pozac> noob, yeah, the process is basically the same.. :)
<Blackwell> ogra: ah, that sounds very good. :)
<mdke> you can do whatever you like
<noob> sorry , i dont know thats why i ask you first
<noob> :P
<mdke> this is a free network
<ogra> Blackwell: ubuntu is synced quite often with sid before the release freeze
<ogra> Blackwell: so in ubuntu unstable you get mostly debian sid with ubuntu-ongonig-changes
<dagron> wtf? I can't get su.. su (enter) password: (password) and it won't work. this is far different from slackware.
<dagron> :)
<tha_gamemaster> sudo su
<azta> dagron: ubuntu has copied off OSX
<tha_gamemaster> root is disabled by default
<Pitr> did you sign up for the slackware-rehab exam?
<dagron> sudo su (enter) password ?
<ogra> dagron: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tha_gamemaster> yes dagraon
<dagron> great
<azta> dagron: root has no password, so you can't login as root...
<tha_gamemaster> dagron*
<Pozac> unless you use webmin?
<Pozac> or has that been fixed? :)
<azta> dagron: after that you can "passwd" btw
<tha_gamemaster> you just sudo su for root access , if you want a root account, type sudo passwd root and then enter a new password
<dagron> dunno. just installed ubuntu last hour or so.
<Pozac> sudo -s also works for a root shell
<Marble2> hey
<dagron> nice
<tha_gamemaster> I'm trying to get some sort of nvidia hardware exceleration for my ubuntu imac
<Marble2> I have beep-media-player installed, how do I run it so taht I don't have to keep the terminal window open
<Marble2> for it to stay running
<Pozac> add a &
<azta> beep & disown
<Pozac> or run it from the menu :)
<Marble2> space or no?
<Pozac> space
<azta> Marble2: doesn't matter
<Marble2> doesnt work
<Marble2> still dies when I close the window
<Marble2> can I use screen?
<azta> beep&disown == beep    &    disown
<Marble2> i'm a screen newbie
<azta> Marble2: & disown
<dagron> thanks dudes. now I have root :)
<Marble2> kk
<tha_gamemaster> np dagron ^+^
<ogra> dagron: you wont gain anything with it
<azta> otherwise the shell just backgrounds it, and will kill it when it dies
<Marble2> thanks azta
<Marble2> worked
<dagron> is everything different in ubuntu ?
<azta> np
<Pozac> no
<azta> dagron: no
<dagron> thought it would be kind of like slack
<ogra> dagron: all gui tools require gksudo
<tha_gamemaster> not everything, it's still linux
<thenuke> ogra: like you could do anything what you want without root?
<Pozac> dagron, it's very much debian :)
<dagron> never used debian :S
<ogra> thenuke: that as well ;)
<dagron> im a slack fanatic
<dagron> ;)
<Pozac> dagron, this is the nicest debian experience I have ever tried :)
* azta welcomes dagron to dpkg/apt
<dagron> yes ubuntu is nice.
* ogra welcomes dagron to synaptic
<dagron> though it feels like the first time I sit in front of a pewter :S
* Pozac also welcomes dagron to synaptic
<tha_gamemaster> anyone running ubuntu on ppc ?
<ogra> tha_gamemaster: lots of ppl do......
* azta makes eww noises
<azta> tha_gamemaster: on a g3 ibook here
<tha_gamemaster> ogra,  is anyone of those people available for me to ask them a question ^_^
<tha_gamemaster> azta nvidia or ati card in your ibook?
<azta> tha_gamemaster: if it's regarding broken resume on wake no :)
<azta> tha_gamemaster: ATI rage mobility thing
<tha_gamemaster> azta hehe no I'm using it on an iMac, I experienced that error already on my ibook G3, I'm trying to enable hardware video acceleration.
<dagron> Ubuntu can use Debian packages?
<azta> tha_gamemaster: ah, good luck :)
<ogra> tha_gamemaster: runs fine on my imac at the office
<tha_gamemaster> dagron yea
<Pozac> I would love for dpkg/apt to be replaced in synaptic by a more library-ish interface
<Blackwell> dagron: it is debian, just in a more friendly way, it seems.
<jdub> dagron: preferably not; they're almost entirely available from universe/multiverse anyway
<ogra> dagron: you shouldnt
<azta> tha_gamemaster: this only has 8mb videoram, which wasn't enough for the dri stuff
<dagron> aah. just like Vidalinux ?
<EfaistOs> some users of webcam here ?
<Pozac> there's no dselect.. woohooo
<azta> tha_gamemaster: I haven't tried it in about 18 months though...
<ogra> dagron: and ubuntu has 99% of the debian packages already in
<tha_gamemaster> ogra I have X, but you can tell from my opengl screen savers that there is no hardware exceleration...
<jdub> dagron: (ubuntu is completely rebuilt, so there's no guarantee that actual debian packages will work)
<ungood> could someone help me with getting my RAID 0 array working?
<Marble2> what the fuck is wrong with beep-media-player
<Marble2> its a POS
<tha_gamemaster> mplayer is good
<Pozac> Marble2, yes. Sadly
<dagron> argh. but I want my aterm and irssi.. going to try at least
<azta> ungood: just mount it?
<ogra> tha_gamemaster: i'll check it tomorrow if im at my shitty job ;)
<tha_gamemaster> just get mplayer or videolan client
<Marble2> prozac, what should I use?
<tha_gamemaster> ogra thank you ^_^
<Blackwell> dagron: ubuntu seems strictly non commercial too, debian spirited in a way, i guess.
<Marble2> i want to play mp3s
<Pozac> Marble2, xmms or rhythmbox
<azta> ungood: what raid card ?
<tha_gamemaster> marble2, xmms
<jdub> Blackwell: it's highly commercial (it's just Free, too)
<Marble2> can I apt-get it?
<ungood> Promise Fasttrak 100
<Pozac> yep
<Marble2> cool
<azta> ungood: is it a true hardware raid card?
<Blackwell> jdub: that burb on their page seemed to give a different impression. ;)
<ogra> Marble2: rhythmbox is already there
<ungood> azta: I don't think so
<vegai> how does ubuntu work with non-alsa sound drivers?
<Marble2> it is shitty, i tried it
<azta> ungood: um :(
<vegai> OSS supported ok?
<Pozac> xmms is the good old player
<jdub> Marble2: dude, keep it nice please
<azta> xmms is the sucky old player
<Marble2> sorry
<Marble2> in uh rythmbox
<Marble2> it won't show my files
<Marble2> it import
<ungood> Ubuntu sees the two drives, but it doesn't want to combine them into one, it seems.
<jdub> did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<ungood> I don't want to format them, because I would lose a ton of my music.
<azta> ungood: ah, you want the linux raid howto I guess
<macewan> muine may be of use
<ogra>  Marble2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* azta goes to work
<tha_gamemaster> seeya azta
<ungood> ok, I'll look into that. Thanks :)
<Pozac> Muine is sweet.
<macewan> it does have that cool factor
<tha_gamemaster> brb
<vegai> no-one?
<ogra> vegai: what for oss ?
<ogra> vegai: everything is replaced by alsa, oss will die anyway
<rwabel> hi
<Pozac> hello
<vegai> I have a soundcard that's properly supported by only the 4Front driver. I was wondering whether oss is supported here
<rwabel> i've a big problem with gnome 2.9.2 on ubuntu hoary
<macewan> what sound card?
<ogra> vegai: there surely is an alsa driver that works
<vegai> I sure hope that ALSA will become a bit better before it kills OSS
<Pozac> rwabel, yes?
<vegai> ogra: negative.
<rwabel> the whole panel is away and the desktop is unusable
<ogra> vegai: what card ?
<macewan> brb
<rwabel> pozac: I don't know if it's a bug or sth like that. or if I did sth to the config
<vegai> M-Audio Revolution 7.1, an ice1724-chip based card. And don't pretend to know more about this than me, please :)
<Marble2> yay
<tha_gamemaster> back
<Marble2> xmms kicks ass
<Pozac> rwabel, no, I think you just upgraded.. I had that problem too, not sure how I fixed it
<ogra> vegai: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<rwabel> pozac: sudo apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade didn't help
<vegai> ogra: did I ask you not to pretend you know more about this than I?
<Marble2> ok, now what can I use to play video files
<macewan> ouch
<Pozac> rwabel, I managed to get it running by trying a few times and killing leftover processes in between
<Marble2> is mpc linux compatabile?
<ogra> vegai: there is a alsa module .... dont you think it works ?
* vegai breaths deep.
<Pozac> good ol' ctrl-alt-backspace, slay pozac routine
<vegai> yes, I've tried that module
<vegai> it has problems
<ogra> vegai: with the right options ?
<Pozac> slay is the coolest tool
<Quest-Master> What's with the attitude vegai? ogra's just trying to help.
<vegai> yes
<macewan> I'm in the middle of that myself.
<Pozac> Marble2, I recommend totem-xine
<rwabel> pozac: I tried to kill some gnome panels etc and I got only the taskbar from the bottom back. the rest like the desktop and the top panel still away
<Pozac> rwabel, do you use GDM? try startx
<vegai> Quest-Master: how?
<Quest-Master> Marble2: totem-xine was pretty unstable for me. Use gxine.. simple, fast :)
<macewan> killall gnome-panel
<rwabel> pozac: yes gdm. tried startx, reboot, restart gdm
<vegai> yes, ok, sorry. I guess you get a lot of clueless people here sometimes.
<ogra> Quest-Master: thank you, i can cope with that ..... in fact he warned me ;)
<rwabel> macewan: ahh that one I didn't know yet. I've to go back to gnome window manager, I'm in xfce at the moment
<stuNNed_> is ubuntu slow on anyone else's laptop? odd.
<Pozac> rwabel, I don't think I know then, sorry.. :(
<jdub> stuNNed_: you don't happen to have a toshiba, do you?
<Quest-Master> lol
<vegai> but back to the question... I guess everything's linked against OSS libraries too?
<macewan> brb
<vegai> I shouldn't be worried, though. The 4Front driver has an ALSA emulating layer
<rwabel> pozac: I'll try the killall gnome-panel
<vegai> like ALSA has an OSS emulating layer ;)
<|QuaD-> hey, anyone here have any experience with webhosts and python scripts?
<vegai> kinda ironic...
<jdub> vegai: warty is set up to use alsa drivers, but via the oss emulation modules (not using alsalibs)
<vegai> hmm, it will tough then :/
<Pozac> rwabel, do that
<vegai> jdub: it's mostly autodetected, right?
<jdub> no
<DigiKill> evenin
<vegai> ok, that's better
<jdub> if you want to use oss stuff, it will just work
<vegai> jdub: no, but I don't want ALSA.
<stuNNed_> jdub, no dell inspiron 1.8ghz cpu/512ram/gf2go and it's pretty slow for some reason, refreshing windows and the like
<Pozac> unless you alsa driver's oss layer thingie sucks :(
<vegai> oh, right. Sorry again :)
<rwabel> pozac: seems that the probem is only related to my specific user. loging in with another user works fine
<vegai> good
<DigiKill> Question: anyone compiled an Eggdrop bot on Ubuntu yet?
<toxickore> hello people....
<jdub> Pozac: the in-kernel oss emulation stuff is better than using alsalibs atm
<Pozac> rwabel, yeah - perhaps something in ~/.gconf ?
<jdub> Pozac: that's why we chose to use it
<toxickore> how can i know if i'm using the latest ubuntu distro version?
<jd85> i'm attempting to do an install of ubuntu on my laptop, and before with other distros i'd have to do ide=nodma at boot, but i dont know what `kernel` put in there and such, so i dont know what to do because it wont detect cd
<ogra> toxickore: there is only one currently
<Pozac> jdub, ok :)
<jdub> toxickore: cat /etc/lsb-release, if it says 'warty' and 4.10, you're using the latest release.
<toxickore> jd85: let's see
<toxickore> jd85: yup... it's the 4.10
<toxickore> jd85: thank you dude..
<jd85> toxickore: may i add i'm a gentoo user and just need somthing that wont hog all of my cpu on my laptop lol its a 266, do you think it will run alright? its a p2
<jd85> oops
<jd85> not to toxickorebut to everyone
<toxickore> ooops...
<jd85> yea two oops
<jdub> jd85: RAM matters, not CPU
<toxickore> jdub: my answer was to you
<toxickore> jd85: =P
<jd85> jdub: i have 128mb... that enough
<jd85> jdub: if i can even get it to 'find the cd'
<rwabel> pozac: no luck. it only gave me back the bottom panel. ther other one where the gnome stuff is (like system etc) is still away
<jdub> i'd recommend 256MB at the least for using gnome on ubuntu
<jdub> (gnome plus anything useful on top)
<Pozac> rwabel, and you can't click on anything, right?
<jd85> jdub: well thats the max the laptop can take, have any suggestions? its only got a 3.1 gig hard drive..
<jdub> rwabel: killall gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus trashapplet gnome-panel
<ogra> jd85: you could try xfce4 as a replacement with smaller footprint
<rwabel> pozac: right
<jd85> ogra: but not with ubuntu?
<ogra> jd85: should work with 128 but you wont benefit form all the nice gnome integration
<rwabel> jdub: thanks, gonna try that one out
<ogra> jd85: sure with ubuntu....
<Pozac> I would like to once again point out that 'slay' is a wonderful tool no keen ubuntu user should be without.
<Marble2> gar
<noob> sorry, but what is slay for? :)
<Marble2> i can't get audio working on VLC
<zenwhen> I am running a caching server with 64MB of ram with Ubuntu. It is CERTAINLY not useable as a desktop with that little ram though.
<Marble2> any ideas?
<Pozac> noob, it kills all processes belonging to a user :)
<noob> ok
<noob> :)
<Pozac> like the name sort of implies :)
<rwabel> jdub: yeah great nautilus and trahsapplet did the job. thank you very much
<zenwhen> I think 128 Might be ok, but I am getting a 256MB stick for it and a small monitor so I can use synergy to add it to my desktop.
<zenwhen> :)
<Marble2> anyone?
<Pozac> Marble2, hold on, lemme install it...
<zenwhen> Marble2, you get sound in everything else?
<stuNNed_> jdub, any idea why it might be slow?
<Marble2> yea
<stuNNed_> jdub, this is ubuntu unstable, current.
<Marble2> xmms and such gets sound
<Marble2> brb bathroom
<ogra> stuNNed_: with xcompmanager ?
<rwabel> jdub: but after a logout and login again the same problem
<zenwhen> have you tried multiple files Marble2
<zenwhen> ?
<stuNNed_> ogra, not sure if i'm using that or not, haven't manually enabled it.
<jdub> rwabel: do it again, and save your session as you log out
<jdub> stuNNed_: no strong ideas, no
<ogra> stuNNed_: it draws shadows around your windows and you have to enable it .....
<stuNNed_> ogra, then no
<rwabel> judb: thanks
<stuNNed_> jdub, could be 'nvidia' drivers or whatever agp i'm using you think?
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<stuNNed_> ogra, thanks
<jdub> stuNNed_: dunno
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 00:00:43)
<Marble2> yes zenwhen
<ogra> stuNNed_: nvidia drivers form where ? are there any for xorg already ?
<Marble2> i have
<stuNNed_> ogra, yes
<stuNNed_> ogra, using what's in ubuntu unstable
<stuNNed_> ogra, which is not latest afaik
<zenwhen> Do OTHER video apps exhibit this issue?
<Pozac> Marble2, hmm.. do you have the sound server enabled?
<Pozac> I again recommend totem-xine.
<Marble2> i'll try totem-xine
<zenwhen> Check Settings -> preferences and make sure "Use spdif when available" isnt checked as well.
<Pozac> xmms is like winamp in the old days, and totem-xine is like a good edition of the classic windows media player :)
<zenwhen> under Audio.
<zenwhen> Gxine is good as well.
<Pozac> BEFORE everyone had to live off writing media players :(
<Marble2> i just unchecked it zenwhen
<Marble2> still no audio
<zenwhen> damn
<Pozac> try running vlc from a terminal and see if it shows errors
<Pozac> like /dev/dsp in use or whatnot
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<Marble2> the hell
<Marble2> a vlc restart fixed it
<Marble2> works like a charm now
<Pozac> It might be the sound server :)
<zenwhen> It ws the spdif thing i bet.
<tha_gamemaster> vlc is good
<Marble2> probably
<zenwhen> KMIX does the same thing if you install KDE but it takes away ALL sound.
<zenwhen> lol
<Pozac> I've had some sync issues with it in the past
<rwabel> judb: by default it saves the session. is there a way to tell gnome to do it explicit?
<Pozac> gnome-session-save perhaps?
<jdub> rwabel: it doesn't save the session by default. click log out, look at the option at the bottom of the logout box.
<jblack> Hmmm. Either at or atq is broken
<rwabel> jdub: there are no option only logout, reboot and shutdown
<jblack> looks like at
<Pozac> My at says Garbled time
<Pozac> hehe
<jdub> rwabel: 'save current setup' at the top
<euphoria> hi all
<zenwhen> hey
<Pozac> rwabel, you can run 'gnome-session-save'
<rwabel> jdub: strange. are you sure.... and then the 3 options
<rwabel> pozac: thanks gonna try that
<tha_gamemaster> how can I test what type of framebuffer I'm running ?
<tha_gamemaster> like what driver it's using from the kernel.
<Pozac> rwabel, I also have that option
<tha_gamemaster> brb
<rwabel> pozac: yes, it worked. thanks...must have a different logout version. or maybe it's a setting question in gnome
<rwabel> thanks for the help
<Pozac> np
<Pozac> Who is Remote?
<euphoria> im newbiwe and come from spain :) im try to install a lucent modem, in download a ltmodem-8.31a10.tar.gz and im build i .deb later im put dpkg -i filename and all ok but when im try put modeprobe lt_serial say module not found, im dont have a modprobe.conf file ???
<euphoria> im see some post but nothing work for me
<tha_gamemaster> are there any precompiled kernel images for ubuntu with the nv kernel framebuffer compiled in? Or should be apt-get'n the kernel sources now ^_^
<mdke> tha_gamemaster, what are you trying to do?
<tha_gamemaster> get hardware acceleration for my video
<Pozac> early nv framebuffer perhaps?
<mdke> ok
<euphoria> im install the kernel header from the synaptic and im download the driver from linmodem.org
<mdke> tha_gamemaster, check out the wiki
<mdke> tha_gamemaster, lemme find the right page
<euphoria> im dont have internet in my ubuntu
* mdke looks meaningfully at ogra
<tha_gamemaster> mdke I was in the wiki, I couldn't find what I was looking for, can you point me a little closer?
<tha_gamemaster> mdke, ah thanks for looking ^_^
<ogra> tha_gamemaster: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pozac> Marble2, By the way, you should do a search in synaptic for xmms.. there are lots of plugins for it :)
<mdke> ogra, gimme 5
* ogra had no open browser...... sorry for the latency :)
<ogra> botting slow today *g*
<mdke> *grins*
<mdke> /slap ogra
<xevil> tha_gamemaster: you need the nvidia-glx package or d/l the source and compile it for yourself
<tha_gamemaster> ogra, did I forget to mention I'm not using x86 ^_^
<ogra> loo
<ogra> tha_gamemaster: hmm
<tha_gamemaster> xevil, does the source work on ppc?
<xevil> tha_gamemaster: uh... you didn't mention that... I don't know
<ogra> mdke: why the namechange ? just realized it.....
<mdke> ogra, i was sick of having a | in my name :)
<tha_gamemaster> xevil, yea, I know, we really need an ubuntu ppc channel ^_^
<mdke> these are my initials
<mdke> ogra, how are you doin?
<mdke> been to spain on holiday?
<ogra> mdke: so so..... working in my hated job again after an enlightening time in mataro is pretty hard
<mdke> enlightening?
<mdke> tell me more
<xevil> tha_gamemaster: read this: http://www.petitiononline.com/nvppclin/petition.html
<ogra> mdke: i was one week in mataro and the last one i took off (for illness) in my comp.....
<tha_gamemaster> xevil, thank you very much ^_^
<mdke> ogra, hopefully you'll get a new job soon
<xevil> tha_gamemaster: looks like support for ppc is pretty much non-existant
<euphoria> im go to sleep, im tired
<euphoria> see you
<euphoria> :)
<mdke> euphoria, nite. sorry for the lack of help
<euphoria> tomorow it a other day  xD
<mdke> true
<mdke> or not actually
<mdke> its already tomorrow
<ogra> mdke: heh
<mdke> ogra, so what did you do in spain?
<tha_gamemaster> xevil, yea I figured as much, I knew there was a reason I removed gentoo and mandrake from this iMac before...
<ogra> mdke: learning and listening a lot
<ogra> mdke: meeting cool ppl
<mdke> :)
<ogra> mdke: taking photos: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ConferenceGalleries
<tha_gamemaster> os x is just SO draining on these resources... I just need more ram to enjoy the  computer I suppose.
<mdke> what were they talking about?
<Blackwell> "ram is like sex, ..."
<ogra> mdke: and starting this: http://www.grawert.net/xss_shot_1.png
<merk> I'm new to ubuntu.  I've been using Linux for ten years for my pc.  So I've got a coupla questions.  Is therea utiility for setting mode lines under XFConfig?  My screen is slightly off center and it's annoying.  There are things on the right side I can't read or access.
<tha_gamemaster> Blackwell, ain't it the truth ^_^
<ogra> mdke: all the special ubuntu stuff.... some basics on packaging and the exciting launchpad stuff
<tha_gamemaster> oh well, kernel compilation time.
<Blackwell> urgs, my sympathies.
<ogra> mdke: indeed there was a lot more, but thats what i picked.....
<mdke> ogra, what is that xss thing?
<ogra> mdke: and the cool new desktop thingies that will come with hoary ... hehe
<ogra> mdke: the xsceensaver lock dialog
<tha_gamemaster> Anyone got any suggestions before I  compile my  first ubuntu kernel? (so far I've done gentoo and debian)
<sjoerd> oh, the kicking cops picture :)
<Blackwell> tha_gamemaster: you'll do fine i bet.
<Blackwell> you don't sound like a kernel recompilation allergic like me.
<ogra> sjoerd: in the gallery ?
<sjoerd> http://www.grawert.net/mataro/img113.jpeg.html
* sjoerd didn't remember who made it
<ogra> sjoerd: i took also the toilet signs
<ogra> sjoerd: for fabio, he was so impressed
<tha_gamemaster> Blackwell nope, but then again, just because you're not allergic, doesn't mean you're the first to run and participate ~_^
<sjoerd> hehe
<sjoerd> ogra: where was that again
<ogra> sjoerd: in the last bar before the big party
<sjoerd> oh right
<xevil> tha_gamemaster: get kernel-package and have fun...
<tha_gamemaster> xevil, thanks ^_^
<xevil> tha_gamemaster: did you use kernel-package with Debian?
<mdke> gtkpod takes bloody ages to add directories to the list
<mdke> anyone else use gtkpod?
<Tyche> Hey everyone
<rwabel> I've just tested out the shadow feature of x.org. Looks nice, but the system gets unusable due to too much ressource usage.
<ogra> rwabel: yep
<ogra> rwabel: its a known issue.....
<Tyche> I'm setting up my ubuntu server and I'm looking for a simple yet nice looking CMS for my personal web site. Image gallery, news, web links...can you suggest anything?
<rwabel> ogra: I hear, didn't think that it would be so heavy ! but nice to see ;-)
<Pugio> Does anyone know of any way to determine whether my network card is working or not?
<Pugio> I'm having problems with getting it to connect to anything
<Pugio> The case is: I have a cable plugged into my router, the cable works fine on my laptop
<mdke> Pugio, ifconfig
<ogra_dogwalk> rwabel: it will get lighter and faster..... ita a matter of time ;)
<Tyche> pugio: can you do a ifconfig from cmd prompt
<Pugio> I did
<Pugio> hang on
<Pugio> let me switch the cable out
<mdke> Pugio, does it show up?
<rwabel> ogra: isn't it a problem with the opengl?
<Tyche> Any CMS that you guys use?
<Blackwell> "Pugio quit (Connection reset by peer)" ;)
<Blackwell> (not that cable, i hope)
<mdke> Pugio, if it doesn't show up
<Pugio> ok
<ogra_dogwalk> rwabel: rahter with the apps i think.....
<Pugio> had to switch the cable
<mdke> try ifconfig -a
<Pugio> I'm using the laptop's wireless
<mdke> Tyche, what is cms?
<Pozac> content management system
<Pugio> ifconfig eth0 shows up
<Pugio> but It can't connect to anything
<rwabel> ogra: why with the apps? aren't the apps independent of it?
<Pugio> and yet, I had just connected to you using the very same cable/connection
<Blackwell> Pugio: ping gets through?
<Pugio> nope
<Pugio> nothing
<SeFoKumA> yeah
<Tyche> mdke: A Content Management System. So that I can have a personal website with nice admin utilities to add news, images and links.
<Pugio> it doesn't even have an ip
<Pugio> and I can't figure out how to get it working
<mdke> Pugio, how are you starting it?
<Blackwell> Pugio: pinging what, some windows or firewalled box? what's the ip config of both? does it show a link on the router?
<Pugio> ok
<Pugio> here's the deal
* Blackwell notes the lack of ip address bit
<Pugio> my network is mostly unfirewalled
<Pugio> I'm pinging a Mac OS X machine
<Pugio> the eth0 card has no Ip address
<Pugio> the Ubuntu network settings control has the card
<Blackwell> Pugio: does that os x box respond to pings? make sure it does. have an ip address. no worky without, i guess.
<Pugio> but every time I click "Activate" it activates for a sec and then deactivates
<Blackwell> Pugio: maybe the system log shows why?
<Pugio> ok, the box does respond to pings
<Pugio> erm, which one?
<Pugio> (what's the command for that again?)
<Blackwell> Pugio: the one on the machine which fails to activate the network card.
<Pugio> right, what I meant was, where's that log located
<Blackwell> i expect the system log shows which module is attempted to be loaded (if any) and why it fails.
<Pugio> woops
<Blackwell> Pugio: no idea :)
<Pugio> duh!
<Pugio> hang on
<Pugio> this is a standard ubuntu install
<Pugio> ok here we go
<pkellow> does anyone know how to fix the broken package of the samba?
<Pugio> I got something
<pkellow> i would greatly appreciate it
<Blackwell> pkellow: remove and install again?
<pkellow> just the samba
<Blackwell> pkellow: or install a package from somewhere else? windows style admin approach, i know, but hey, might work. :)
<Pugio> It says: "localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<Pugio> there's a whole bunch of those
<Pugio> with the last interval number changing each time
<Pugio> then it says "localhost dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received
<Blackwell> Pugio: seems you should configure an ip address.
<Pugio> but I'm using a DHCP server
<Blackwell> it goes offline because it is configured to use DHCP and fails to acquire an ip config that way, i guess.
<Blackwell> Pugio: <shrug> i'd do without dhcp first, just to make sure everything is ok without dhcp anyway.
<Pugio> right, but it's never done this before
<Pugio> ok, hang on
<Blackwell> now it does. :)
<pkellow> umm what is the last version of samba that works with ubunut
<Blackwell> ubunut, nice one :)
<Pugio> i already tried to give it a static ip
<Pugio> but here goes again
<Blackwell> pkellow: ubuntu is debian, i hear. so...
<Blackwell> Pugio: tried and failed? or tried and succeeded, yet no change of state?
<Pugio> tried and failed
<pkellow> i know its debian i was just wondering
<Pugio> butk, as I said, here goes again
<Blackwell> ah, so get that manual ip configuration going first, i guess. :)
<Blackwell> pkellow: unless it says otherwise, we must assume that it is "100% compatible", i guess.
<Pugio> right, but that's not working either
<Pugio> I'm at a loss
<macewan> the ladies smile as macewan announces that he's back
<Blackwell> Pugio: you fail at configuring the ip address of your network card?
<Blackwell> there's ladies in here? <drool>
<Pugio> well, it configures, (i'm using the ubuntu GUI for network config) but I still can't connect to anything
<macewan> :)
<Blackwell> Pugio: post the ip config of both boxes.
<Pugio> ok
<Blackwell> or post somewhere, don't know if channel is okay. just don't flood.
<Pugio> it's only 3 fields
* Blackwell feels that #windowsnt feeling coming up
<Pugio> Dead Box: ip: 192.168.123.150 - subnet: 255.255.255.255.0 - gateway: 192.168.123.254
<Blackwell> that subnet mask worries me.
<Pugio> Live Bod: ip: 192.168.123.172 - the rest is the same
<Pugio> erm
<Pugio> sorry
<Pugio> that's only 3 sets of 255
<Pugio> not four
<Blackwell> :)
<Pugio> the DNS servers are also identical
<Pugio> as I said, it worked fine before
<Pugio> just not anymore
<krischan> Hey, what application are available to play back MIDI files?
<Blackwell> Pugio: who provides the dhcp service?
<Pugio> my router
<Pugio> remember, it's hard configured now anyway
<Pugio> I have an Asante something or other router
<Pugio> it's worked ok before
<Blackwell> Pugio: does the router activity led light up when you fire up ping or the activation of the network interface?
<Blackwell> brute method to check, i know, but...
<Blackwell> Pugio: i assume the router provides dhcp service to the other boxes ok?
<Blackwell> Pugio: the router/nic link leds are lit?
<Pugio> hmm
<Blackwell> Pugio: using another port on the router doesn't change anything?
<Pugio> they weren't
<Pugio> nope
<Pugio> but...
<Pugio> I think I got it
<Pugio> dumb dumb dumb me
<Blackwell> well, no link no fun
<Blackwell> you used the wrong port? ;)
<Pugio> no
<Pugio> this cable is slightly messed up
<Blackwell> aha
<Pugio> it doesn't seat right in the slot
<Blackwell> no spare to play with, eh?
<fender> need some help, how do you get audio from a dvd? can't install dvdrip or ffmpeg. which would do the job.
<Pugio> it worked on the laptop
<Pugio> cause the slot was slightly smaller
<Pugio> nope, no spares
<Pugio> actually, this was my spare
<Blackwell> Pugio: get some, too cheap to miss
<Blackwell> haha :)
<Pugio> i know
<sgood1971> Can anyone tell me how to open a port?
<Blackwell> sgood1971: run a software which listens on that port.
<fender> need some help, how do you get audio from a dvd? can't install dvdrip or ffmpeg. which would do the job.
<Pugio> now, lets see if I can stuff something into this slot to seat it
<Blackwell> fender: repeating is not friendly, esp. not at these intervals.
<sgood1971> Blackwell: I am trying to run amule and I get a lowid because I need 4266 opened. I tried sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT but it still is not open.
<Blackwell> Pugio: try to switch cables around, if that is an option. configure the interface back, too, i guess.
<Blackwell> sgood1971: haha, alright. no clue about linux firewall stuff, sorry.
<fender> does anyone know how to get audio from a dvd on to my hard drive?
<Blackwell> hello mrs. ubuntu :)
* Blackwell smiles at vmware'd ubuntu
<Blackwell> fender: slightly rephrasing may still be considered repeating.
<Pugio> well, I finally was able to kick someone else off of the other machine
<Pugio> so, now I'm testing it with his cable and it works fine - of course
<fender> blackwell:well, i want to know how to get audio from a dvd.
<sgood1971> fender: There is a thread on http://linuxquestions.org that covers dvd-shrink using wine.
<Pugio> but, the cable works on his machine (the "dead" one)
<Pugio> so everythings great now:)
<Pugio> thanks for the help
<fender> sgood1971:thank you, i'll try it.
<sgood1971> fender: just use the search and look for dvd shrink
<macewan> fender: mplayer does this I believe
<fender> yeah, i think it uses ffmpeg. well, i think it does. but i can't get ffmpeg, failed dependencies
<tha_game|away> fender http://www.digital-digest.com, they have some linux software there, otherwise mplayer and transcode (if you want to do some well worth-while learning). Also there is DVD::RIP for linux.
<tha_game|away> (mplayer/mencoder)
<fender> i know about dvdrip, used it on freebsd, can't get to work on ubuntu, dependencies is a nightmare when trying to install dvdrip on suse. tried downloading transcode, same problem with that, failed dependencies.
<fender> downloaded mplayer through apt-get and it doesn't work, doesn't load.
<macewan> why are sound blaster cards such a bitch with ubuntu??
<tha_game|away> fender intersting, I used to use dvdrip through mandrake and had no problems...
<tha_game|away> macewan pci or isa?
<macewan> pci
<tha_game|away> macewan, hrm, I haven't tried it myself but I will be trying it soon, pci should be no problem...
<fender> if you got to dvdrip's website it needs 10 or more dependencies including mplayer.
<tha_game|away> fender, and ubuntu/debian doesn't have all the binary dependencies?
<macewan> two different sound blaster types were tried, both barfed in different ways.
<fender> well, i've only started using ubuntu and i think it
<tha_game|away> macewan, ya got me, I've still  not messed with it on ubuntu.
<fender> is a pleasure to use.
<macewan> true pleasure, I use it at work.
<tha_game|away> fender, I agree with you completely as I am in the same situation.  I'll be trying what you're doing in the next couple of days, if you have not gotten it to work by then and I am successful, I will guide you through it.
<fender> ok
<lexhider> does anyone else not have a logout menu item in hoary?
<jlund> I''m trying to add a program to the existing 'Internet' group in the Applications menu but going to 'applications://' in nautilus is giving me an error. How do I manually add a program?
<macewan> compiling latest alsa-driver, should i compile oss emulation
<fender> i got the audio from an mpeg file, using ffmpeg, but you need to use a few commands in the terminal or shell.
<tha_game|away> nrn
<tha_game|away> brb*
<cardador> lexhider: that happens to me normally after a dist-upgrade. try ro restart x, or reboot.
<macewan> lexhider: never had that while i used hoary
<magnon> me neither
<lexhider> interesting, I've currently had to put a logout applet on panel.
<fender> i got the audio from an mpeg file in freebsd, only problem is i'm trying to get the audio from the source...DVD.
<fender> in ubuntu.
<lexhider> I'll see if I can rectify
<jlund> I'm trying to add a program to the existing 'Internet' group in the Applications menu but going to 'applications://' in nautilus is giving me an error. How do I manually add a program?
<macewan> just right click from the menu itself
<jlund> That closes the Applications list
<jlund> I am on Hoary, dunno if that matters
<tha_game|away> fender let me install ffmpeg and see if i can do it.
<macewan> applications > Internet 'right click in the Internet menu on top of one of the existing 'net apps'
<jlund> macewan: that closes the launcher
<ogra> jlund: its currently not possible in hoary
<jlund> oh
<jlund> Why is that?
<ogra> jlund: because its hoary
<ogra> jlund: its in steady development
<fender> the_game|way: go to http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/en/separate/tricks.html for some information, it might be a little bit useful.
<jlund> Hm, seems like a weird thing to not be able to do
<ogra> jlund: be happy that nothing essential is currently broken ;)
<jlund> Oh well, I just added a little icon for it which works
<jlund> Yes, I am very happy with hoary
<jlund> I'm glad it's not just me!
<jlund> Thanks
<ogra> jlund: it will get fixed.....
<tha_game|away> fender, checking...
<tha_game|away> fender, yea that's what i was gunna recommend but you can't get mplayer installed.
<jlund> ogra - I have no doubt of that. I will keep doing updates and dist-upgrades :)
<ogra> ;)
<kergan> is it ok i do a sysinfo script in here
<kergan> ??
<fender> you see, i don't have transcode or ffmpeg, or at least i think i don't. it's quite a difficult problem.
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.889 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 290/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.82G Free: 18.50G Procs: 80 Uptime: 2 days 4 hrs 21 mins 36 secs Load: 2.57 2.28 2.20  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 502.04M Out: 37.65M
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.889 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 290/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.82G Free: 18.50G Procs: 80 Uptime: 2 days 4 hrs 21 mins 37 secs Load: 2.57 2.28 2.20  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 502.04M Out: 37.65M
<kergan> opps
<kergan> hmm
<imka> i need to recrute some hungarian ubuntu users so they help me on rosetta
<kergan> i am trying to get ppl on my irc network to convert to ubuntu
<kergan> specaly for the irc servers
<kergan> ubuntu is far stabler than suse
<dataw0lf> good for you.
<imka> kergan it's not hard to convince some1 for ubuntu :)
<kergan> i agree
<kergan> the 1 person i was trying to convert was wanting to try gentoo
<dataw0lf> so it's not much of an announcement.
<kergan> and i talked him out of it
<tha_game|away> has anyone successfully installed mplayer on ubuntu?
<kergan> me
<imka> tha_game yes, earlier
<kergan> but it dont work like it should
<imka> but it wouldnt work with my new install
<tha_game|away> imka, I'm trying to get fender some help with installation, can't find anything in the wiki...
<imka> i think its because of package conflicts. i have totem-xine with w32codecs and libdvdcss and it works like a charm. gnome look and feel rulz
<kergan> i like the gnome-xine
<tha_game|away> yea but we need the mplayer for some video editing.
<kergan> tha_game|away,  cant you use xine
<ogra> tha_game|away: tried kino for that ?
<imka> tha_game if you really want it, you need to add a line to sources.list
<tha_game|away> orga kino doesn't use mpeg2 video (especially not of the vob calibur)
<tha_game|away> kergan xine for video editing?
<tha_game|away> brb
<imka> tha_game what kinda video editing. just cutting or what?
<ogra> imka: vob indicates video cd
<bob2> vob indicates dvd
<ogra> bob2: hey bob
<ogra> bob2: home again ?
<imka> ah okay, vob. sry
<bob2> yeah, only took...35 hours
<bob2> including a missed flight
<ogra> :-O
<Gwildor> hello :)
<Gwildor>  i just installed enlightenment, and, before, i have installed other WM that didnt make it to the <session> menu at the log in screen
<ogra> but at least you got it warm there
<sulkd> imka: I got w32 codecs in /usr/lib/win32 and still totem isn't showing wmvs.. how'd you configure it?
<Gwildor> any idea how to add them
<bob2> just don't use totem
<bob2> install mplayer or gxine
<imka> use totem-xine
<lexhider> well, I still haven't got a logout menu thing, I'll just hope it returns in a dist-upgrade in the future.
<bob2> totem-xine is a waste of your time
<imka> the default totem uses gstreamer, which kinda sucks
<bob2> a simple rhyme to give you...lime
<ogra> bob2: hmm, never had probs with it
<imka> bob2 i guess its a matter of preference. it works for me
<bob2> gstreamer is prohibited by law from being awesome
<imka> lol
<ogra> bob2: lol
<bob2> imka: ogra you guys won't come complaining here when your hoary upgrade breaks, tho
<bob2> other people will, since they don't know what ubuntu-desktop is for
<ogra> bob2: i know what to do ;)
<imka> bob2 do you really think a missing ubuntu-desktop will break things? im not sure
<ogra> btw, vlc is a good tool too
<ogra> imka: it will !
<bob2> imka: lack of gamin on hoary makes things irritatingly slow
<imka> well, in that case, i just install ubuntu-desktop be4 upgrading and then reinstall totem-xine
<imka> but why would it break it?
<Blackwell> grmblfx, doesn't use the keyboard layout i specified at install time, grrr
<kergan> i never had the prob of missing ubuntu-desktop
<imka> kergan, r u running hoary?
<kergan> yes
<imka> cool
<Blackwell> that's...not nice when trying to login with the non ascii char containing password you so cleverly chose...
<mike998> just say I wanted to try running hoary but didnk'
<ogra> night all
<imka> night
<kergan> and it works just as well ass the werty
<mike998> t want to reinstall my warty...  could I do it by changing my repositories?
<bob2> mike998: you can move to hoary from warty without reinstalling, but not the other way round
<sulkd> heh.. ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package.. it gets "removed" in your dist-upgrade whenever a package it represents is removed, like when they refactor some of the Ubuntu specific stuff and a package gets thrown out or renamed
<bob2> sulkd: no it dopesn't
<sulkd> the entire thing doesnt get removed when you see that
<imka> well, i keep hearing this and that how important ubuntu-desktop is. but people who don't have it and upgraded say it 's okay
<fender> can't believe it, need audio from a dvd, totem plays audio and no video. lol.
<bob2> imka: yes, it's fine to remove it, if you know what it does
<mike998> bob2: clarify for me... Hoary is gonna be the next release, right?  or was it the last release?
<imka> yea, it's just a meta package
<kergan> fender,  check for the dvdcss
<bob2> imka: encouraging "newbies" to remove it means they will get lost and broken systems at some point in the future
<bob2> mike998: next
<imka> bob2 aight sir, i shut up LOL
<bob2> mike998: but it's under very heavy development, don't upgrade unless you can handle a broken system and don't mind things changing a lot
<fender> i havwe got dvdcss, i played the dvd earlier with ogle.
<kergan> hmm
<kergan> check your vidoe settings
<imka> i'm off for a cigarette
<mike998> bob2: I was considering doing so in order to challenge myself a little more and force myself to learn more
<mike998> cheers, anyway
<kergan> fender manke shure it outputting the video to the right source devise
<IcE-bOy> hi
<kergan> hello
<IcE-bOy> where can i find firefox 1.0 for ubuntu ?
<fender> works now. kergan.
<IcE-bOy> i have look into multiverse and universe but i don't find it
<IcE-bOy> only 0.9
<kergan> in the resportiorys IcE-bOy
<IcE-bOy> kergan, what repository ?
<mike_douglas> IcE-bOy: check the backport project
<kergan> in the houry
<bob2> ew
<bob2> no
<bob2> IcE-bOy: it's in hoary
<macewan> grab it from moz*.org
<kergan> i cant spell
<bob2> IcE-bOy: which will be releasaed in april
<kergan> lol
<IcE-bOy> hoary? anybody can pass me a source from hoary ?
<fender> next version of ubuntu released in april?
<bob2> IcE-bOy: what feature does 1.0 have that 0.9.3 doesn't that you want so much?
<kergan> bob2,  none
<kergan> its for to say i got the lates and greatest
<kergan> hehehe
<IcE-bOy> bob2, i want to use themes that only works with 1.0
<aeruder> is there some where i can file bug reports on a certain package? because gtk-gnutella has the /usr/share stuff, but the rest of the files aren't in the .deb
<IcE-bOy> but i'm upgrading now to hoary
<macewan> iceboy: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10/diff
<speel> ah your going to regret it lol
<macewan> ;) have fun with x.org
<IcE-bOy> :)
<speel> IcE-bOy: i advise you from experence lol dont do it
<sulkd> aeruder, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<kergan> ya hoary ant for the faint of hart
<macewan> I'm back with warty too
<kergan> and you have to know some basic linux stuff
<speel> hoary is like a chair with one leg
<IcE-bOy> why ?
<IcE-bOy> what happened with hoary ?
<macewan> and a kickstand
<speel> things are missing and buggy
<IcE-bOy> uff
<kergan> speel its more like it has 3 legs and it needs 4
<macewan> x is sloooowwww
<speel> lol
<Blackwell> hm. can one change the keyboard layout used at login?
<IcE-bOy> # apt-get install mozilla-firefox -t hoary
<IcE-bOy> ;)
<macewan> anyone installed the latest alsa-*?
<kergan> brb and let me tell you it that works
<kergan> must reboot just casue i got done doing my daly dist-upgrade
<kergan> works here
<kergan> alsa too
<Gwildor>  i just installed enlightenment, and, before, i have installed other WM that didnt make it to the <session> menu at the log in screen
<Gwildor> any idea how to add them
* DagaZ is away: [X] chat: the fresh-maker!
<kergan> Gwildor,  i dont have a clue
<kergan> wish i did
<kergan> but gnome is wot i use
<bob2> DagaZ: can you please turn that off?
<bob2> Gwildor: try asking on the list
<kergan> better yet search the list first
<Hikaru79> Anyone know of an MD-Player that has ATRAC3 support, comes with a backlit LCD remote, and has an FM radio tuner? =/
<Gwildor> bob2, kergan , thnx :)
<kergan> n/p
<kergan> its allways best to search the list before you ask that way you ant asken the same question 2ce
<bob2> Hikaru79: www.minidisc.org
<aeruder> any devs around that i could talk to about a package in universal that is broken that is not broken in debian?
<aeruder> (its missing half the files in ubuntu)
<scoon> hello all
<scoon> how is life w/ the best distro to date ?
<kergan> i love it
<kergan> much better than mdk 10.1
<Gwildor> kergan, have anyidea what i sould "search" for
<DagaZ> bob2: sure I can.. consider it done ;)
<kergan> try enlightiment , ommm session, adding it
<kergan> so on
<macewan> ok, wish me luck. brb
<Crane> hello
<scizzo> hi
<kergan> hello
* kergan wrlcomes the new ppl
<Crane> Just wondering about ubuntu
<kergan> what do you want to know
<Crane> lol not sure
<Crane> is it rpm based?
<kergan> No
<Crane> I'm thinking of giving it a try
<kergan> its debian package based
<imka> Crane, fortunately: no
<Crane> fortunately?
<kergan> it uses apt-get
<kergan> and you dont get that with rpms
<imka> i know it's offtopic, but who wants gmail? i got 8 invites left
<speel> deb is betterthen rpm .. in my opinion ;P
<kergan> i agree
<imka> Crane, apt is the queen of package managers
<Crane> lol
<kergan> imka i have 5 gmail invites to give
<imka> lol
<Crane> I have run Debian before but I learned on redhat fedora
* Blackwell thought the gmail thing was over by now
<Crane> lol
<speel> hey i have a question you know how debian is like 7 cds .. do you need them all?
<kergan> Blackwell,  nope
<Crane> no
<aeruder> speel: you need cd #1
<imka> Crane, if you like gnome and easy package management, try ubuntu.
<aeruder> although its curious you are asking in here...
<speel> thats it?
<kergan> yep
<aeruder> speel: for a base install (which consists of nearly nothing) yes
<scoon> let me say this about ubuntu
<scoon> linux has been my only OS since 1998
<scoon> i have run them all, including gentoo
<Crane> I will when I get home
<speel> does it have gnome and the nessary stuff on cd 1
<scoon> ubuntu is the best yet.
<Crane> gentoo kicked my butt
<Crane> tlol
<scoon> super stable and very nice.
<kergan> linux is on my main box and i have winxp as my file server
<aeruder> speel: i doubt it
<scoon> that sux
<scoon> winxp is crap
<scoon> i am sorry for you.
<speel> hmmph
<kergan> so winxp servers up my 9000+mp3s to my linux box
<scoon> but i am a revovering emerge-holic
<scoon> its all right
<kergan> lol
<scoon> i have 20+ gigs of music that
<scoon> serves my web player
<Crane> speel, a base install of debian has no x server
<speel> man id use winxp but im so sick of updates and patches and all that nonsence i wish i had my games tho :(
<scoon> a mac
<scoon> and a shitty xp box.
<speel> bah
<speel> ok thanks Crane
<speel> 7 cds is to much tho lol
<Adrenal> what is rivafb?
<scoon> anyway
<scoon> don't want to flame
<Adrenal> and y does it hate my nvidia driver so darn much?
<scoon> just thought i'd play a bit of master of the obvious.
<kergan> Adrenal, its for the riva vidoe card
<Crane> after base install you can use apt-get to install new software
<kergan> fb stands for fram buffer
<scoon> isn't fram a car part manu ?
<Adrenal> kergan, how do i disable it, and if i do disable it, will the nvidia driver replace what it did?
<scoon> oil filters and what not.
<kergan> Adrenal,  dont know
<Adrenal> anyone?
<kergan> i dont have a nivida video card
<Adrenal> kk
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.992 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 339/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.82G Free: 18.53G Procs: 75 Uptime: 19 mins 0 sec Load: 1.41 1.40 1.08  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 18.54M Out: 1.18M
<Crane> is gnome the only desktop availible in ubuntu
<kergan> no
<Crane> cool
<Adrenal> u can get almost any
<Adrenal> but gnome is the best
<speel> lol 1600X1200?
<kergan> you can install kde, enlightment, flux
<kergan> gnome is the best
<Adrenal> but...y would u want to?
<Crane> lolo
<speel> flux is the fastest :P
<Crane> lol
<kergan> yep speel
<Crane> just asking
<Crane> I'm using gnome now
<Adrenal> goods
<Adrenal> *good
<kergan> good
<speel> kergan lol are you using like a 40 inch tv how do you see that high res
<yann_> hello :)
<speel> hi
<Crane> hi
<kergan> easy i have a 19"montor
<Adrenal> ...swish
<kergan> lol
<yann_> is there a webmaster of ubuntulinux.org here, or any way to contact one of them?
<Adrenal> email
<kergan> and i make the fonts just a tad biger
<yann_> doesn't get any answer :/
<speel> ubuntu team never talks in here lol
<yann_> tried already 3 times
<Monk-InstallingL> nice
<Adrenal> hmm
<crimsun> yann_: feel free to say in #ubuntu-devel
<Monk-InstallingL> people alive
<rolfzor> yann_: try #ununtu-devel
<yann_> i'll try :)
<crimsun> speel: many developers speak here
<Monk-InstallingL> i was praying people would be alive here
<Adrenal> i'm...dead?
<Adrenal> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<LostMonk> hehe
<speel> i ask somtimes if there are ubuntu devs here but never any answer ;(
<pepsi> whorey
<Adrenal> how do i disbale rivafb?
<LostMonk> i dont need devs, i just need people who have some knowledge using it
<crimsun> Adrenal: don't load it. :)
<kergan> just uninstall it
<Adrenal> and how would i go about doing that?
<kergan> using snyaptic
<Adrenal> ok
<kergan> and search for the package
<kergan> and remove it
<Adrenal> well, if u don;t use nvidia
<Adrenal> does the ati driver replace it?
<kergan> the riva driver is for an older vid card
<kergan> the riva tnt cards
<Adrenal> hmm
<Adrenal> its not in synaptic
<yann_> well i must say it's not that easy to contact ubuntu's team :/
<kergan> hmm
<Adrenal> ring them?
<yann_> \o/
<LostMonk> im about to install ubuntu so that i can play with it and learn it before i comepletely remove windows.....is there anything else i should download besides the iso before i install it?
<Adrenal> 1800-ubuntu
<kergan> lol
<Adrenal> well, really its only 1800-ubunt
<Adrenal> but we hope ppl will dial the u anyway
<kergan> LostMonk,  nope
<speel> lol
<kergan> it should be 1-800-ubu-ntu2
* Adrenal has quit ( no he hasn't...LIES)
<LostMonk> someone said that it will auto help me partition as i install?
<Adrenal> yes
<Adrenal> yes it should
<kergan> yes
<Adrenal> wait
<LostMonk> is 2gb big enough?
<Gwildor> no.....dont do that
<Adrenal> is rivafb the default 'nv' driver?
<kergan> no
<LostMonk> O-o
<Gwildor> dont do tha atuo
<Gwildor> auto
<Gwildor> it will take over you whole HDD
<Adrenal> auto?
<Adrenal> AUTO?
<kergan> never do the auto and 2 gigs ant big enuff
<Adrenal> NO, NOT AGAIN
<Adrenal> NOT THERE
<Adrenal> NOOOOOOOO
<LostMonk> i only have like 3 free total
<kergan> LostMonk,  got a old hdd laying around
<LostMonk> nope
<kergan> hmm
<LostMonk> Blackwell: i have 1 that is less than a gig
<kergan> i recomend at least 5 gigs
<LostMonk> O_o
<LostMonk> i just want to use it some to get used to it, so i can get rid of windows
<kergan> so you can have space to put all the soft youd use
<LostMonk> my whole HD is only 10 GB
<Adrenal> trust me
<kergan> ouch
<Adrenal> delete some stuuf
<Adrenal> to get used to
<LostMonk> i just did
<Adrenal> it
<kergan> ya really
<scoon> LostMonk, monk, you will be a "found monk"when you dump winhell
<Adrenal> u need more space
<scoon> LostMonk, get the live cd
<LostMonk> i need more money
<LostMonk> :)
<scoon> LostMonk, and use that for a spell. it will be a bit slow
<kergan> LostMonk,  just dump win all together
<scoon> LostMonk, but you will get a "feel" as to what is up.
<LostMonk> Blackwell: i dont wanna completely dump my windows, and have no clue how to use this or nothign
<Adrenal> its piss to use dude
<Gwildor> LostMonk, i dropped my windose install without ANY linux expierience.......ubuntu makes it pretty easy
<Adrenal> except for installing drivers
<kergan> LostMonk,  linux is a much more mature os as comparied to win
<bob2> DagaZ: thanks :)
<Adrenal> AAARGGHHH
<kergan> windows likes to hold your hand
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> the only way to learn linux is to get rid of window
<Adrenal> shred the cd
<Adrenal> delete the partition
<LostMonk> what about some word docs that i have, is there gonna be anyway to transfer them over to linux?
<bob2> you don't normally need to install drivers under linux
<Adrenal> if u have the oppurtuntiy to go back
<Adrenal> u will
<Adrenal> and you won't learn
<kergan> LostMonk, openoffice will read any doc you throw at it
<bob2> Adrenal: lots of people choose linux over windows on it's merits, rather than because they have to
<bob2> LostMonk: openoffice can read msot any word document
<Gwildor> LostMonk, open office, itll open your text doc's
<kergan> and mso documents
<LostMonk> ok
<scoon> LostMonk, listen, download the live ubuntu disc
<kergan> trust use
<kergan> us
<LostMonk> now, will ubuntu configure my cable hook up automatically?
<kergan> ubuntu makes it really easy
<Gwildor> LostMonk, if you want to be 100% sure you will still be able to read your doc's, you can install open office in windows, and try to open them all
<scoon> and see if open office works they way you like it.
<Gwildor> LostMonk, it did for me
<bob2> LostMonk: depends how it's setup
<bob2> LostMonk: if your cable modem hands out dhcp, yes
<LostMonk> i dunno what it does
<LostMonk> :P
<mike998> It's probably DHCP then
<kergan> do you have to login like a 56k dial up
<kergan> ??
<LostMonk> nope
<kergan> then its dhcp
<LostMonk> i just open the browser
<kergan> and its n/p then
<Blackwell> LostMonk: hm, check the nick completion, you seem to use my nick accidentally.
<LostMonk> what about irc?
<kergan> xchat
<LostMonk> i did Blackwell, sorry
<kergan> is for irc
<LostMonk> should i get that and a few other things before i convert?
<kergan> you can get thoes after install
<bob2> xchat is installed by default on ubuntu
<kergan> using snyapttic
<kergan> bob2, is right
<mike998> most of the stuff you want is installed by default
<mike998> if someone can give you the ubuntu getting started guide, you are set
<LostMonk> i gotta make sure to save some of my docs and stuff
<kergan> ya its in the topic
<mike998> LostMonk: http://ubuntuguide.org
<kergan> mike998,  its in the topic
<kergan> lol
<mike998> kergan: I can't see it!  I'm using bitchx
<kergan> oh
<mike998> heh
<kergan> i use xchat
<kergan> lol
<kergan> bitchx is to dry for me
<kergan> tho i have it installed
<mike998> I used to use xchat, but I like the minimalistic interface for bitchx
<mike998> heh to each his (or her) own!
<miggumike> how can i automount a partition when i boot my computer?
<kergan> ya
<LostMonk> if i just put some folders on a disc, will i be able to look at them when i switch to linux?
<kergan> http://ubuntuguide.org/ <--look thare
<bob2> irssi-text is the one true irc client.
<bob2> LostMonk: 'folders'? directories?
<kergan> LostMonk,  yes
<mike998> LostMonk: what operating system are you running right now?
<LostMonk> like my documents folder
<LostMonk> xp
<kergan> yesa
<kergan> yes
<mike998> do you have access to a partitioning tool ?
<bob2> yes, but you won't be able to write to it
<Quest-Master> How can I search for these? gxineplugin.a gxineplugin.la gxineplugin.so
<miggumike> hey
<mike998> partition magic springs to mind
<miggumike> can i automount a partition when i boot up?
<bob2> miggumike: of course
<mike998> miggumike: you will have to adjust your fstab
<bob2> miggumike: and there's no need to repeat over and over
<kergan> miggumike, http://ubuntuguide.org/ <--lok thare
<miggumike> yeah sorry about that i joined linuxhelp but i stayed in here
<miggumike> :/
<kergan> Quest-Master,  whare do you want to look??
<mike998> miggumike: check your /etc/fstab file for an example of how it works
<mike998> well, it's the way it works... be careful with it
<mike998> Quest-Master "find / -name gxineplugin.* -print"
<kergan> mike998,  thats in the file system wot if he wants to look for it in the package manger
<mike998> kergan: oh.  I didn't see him mention where he wanted to look for it
<kergan> lol
<kergan> ya hence i ask whre do he want to look??
<mike998> meh, I'm trying to help... time for me to give something back and tonight is the night
<kergan> me too
<kergan> lol
<mike998> ahhh i see
<kergan> my irc network is dead no one is talking so i thought i come here and hang out awile
<kergan> and help nubs
<kergan> lol
<mike998> lol - where do you usually hang out?
<kergan> the biteme network
<kergan> its a private network
<kergan> not on the big irc lists
<mike998> ah i see
<LostMonk> hehe
<LostMonk> i only use irc for a game mostly
<mike998> i got another window open on the #fark channel
<kergan> i helped set it up 5-6 years ago
<mike998> not really reading it
<kergan> lol
<kergan> i sit on 13 chanels on my network
<kergan> trade mp3s and such
<mike998> Holy...  I have two windows open right now and have difficulty keeping track when both are talking
<Crane> sorry got side tracked earlier
<Crane> :)
<mike998> oh I see.  Well, I usually use BitTorrent
<kergan> me too
<mike998> pity that suprnova et al went down
<kergan> but irc i can get just one song if i want and not the whole album
<Crane> wow there are a lot of users in this channel
<mike998> yeah, very true.
<kergan> suprnove works just fine for me
<LostMonk> 2 windows?
<LostMonk> thats it?
<mike998> really ?  the IRC channel?
<kergan> i got 16 total open
<Crane> yep
<LostMonk> i got 18 on 3 servers
<kergan> not the irc chanel i thank
<cef> Crane: don't go into #debian, it's got 706 at the moment
<kergan> the webpage works
<LostMonk> can u have multiple servers with xchat?
<mike998> LostMonk: Yah.  I can't multitask.  If I try to chew gum and walk at the same time I usually end up falling over
<kergan> and that got a notice saying thay got the irc chanel up and running agine
<cef> LostMonk: yes
<LostMonk> good
<LostMonk> :)
<mike998> LostMonk: Yeah, check out the first option (file?)
<LostMonk> i play a huge online game that i need alot of irc open for
<Crane> I'm in ubuntu and a clan channel
<kergan> ya LostMonk  you can
<Gwildor> LostMonk, xchat is available for windows, if you want to try that first, as well
<Crane> ubuntu shows 293 users
<LostMonk> nah, ill figure it out once i install
<Gwildor> kk :)
<cef> LostMonk: New -> Server Tab
<kergan> yep
<LostMonk> thats how i learned mIRC
<kergan> just like that
<mike998> LostMonk: The advice to try some of these apps in windows first is a really good idea.
<kergan> LostMonk,  ya thats the way just play with it till its broke then you know how it works
<LostMonk> now, if i have issues getting online once i switch, what should i do?
<kergan> lol
<mike998> I use XP at work (I have to) but I use Gimp and gaim and opeonoffice
<kergan> LostMonk,  you shouldent have any probs
<LostMonk> i have trillian pro for windows
<mike998> I haven't had a problem
<mike998> you paid for it?
<LostMonk> thats the only thing i am really worried about
<mike998> good man
<LostMonk> nope :)
<LostMonk> pay?
<mike998> ah
<cef> LostMonk: always a good idea to figure out what you use to connect to things first.. eg: dsl/cable/dial-up
<Crane> is this your first time with linux Monk
<Crane> ?
<LostMonk> everytime i have reloaded windows, its autodone everything with the cable
<LostMonk> yes crane
<miggumike> i don't see where it explains how to automount a partition when i bootup
<Crane> I've tried many distros and had very little prob connecting
<cef> LostMonk: you're on cable? dhcp and the like? no special program to log you in or anything?
<mike998> miggumike take a look at your /etc/fstab file
<LostMonk> icable
<kergan> cef we allredy did that
<LostMonk> nope, nothing special
<LostMonk> hehe
<mike998>  /dev/hda2       /share         vfat    umask=000       0       0
<LostMonk> i dont mind
<LostMonk> this is great
<Crane> should have no problems then
<cef> LostMonk: then it should work fine.. no problems
<LostMonk> most support channels i come across are empty
<LostMonk> :P
<miggumike> ok i'm in it
<mike998> is a line I have added to automount my second partition
<cef> LostMonk: only thing you might have issues with itself is the network card. do you know what network card you have?
<miggumike> can i just add /dev/hda3 /mnt hfsplus umask=000 0 0
<miggumike> ?
<mike998> basically it's what you want to mount, where you want to mount it, the file system type, options
<mike998> yep
<Crane> Monk are you going to try ubuntu?
<miggumike> do the spaces between everything matter?
<kergan> /192.168.1.3/Donkey	/home/zenrox/mp32	smbfs	credentials=/root/.smbcredentials	0	0 <---thats wot i added for a remote dir
<bob2> miggumike: yes
<kergan> err with // in frount
<cef> miggumike: as long as there is at least ONE space between each option
<ska1> hi, any idea which sources to add to apt, to upgrade to firefox 1 and thunderbird 1
<cef> miggumike: one space, 3 spaces, 20 spaces, all the same to it
<kergan> it just needs at least one
<imka> i need a good public jabber server. i've had a bad experience with some. any recommendations?
<kergan> imka, i dont use jabber
<kergan> whats it like
<Crane> ska1 have you had a problem downloading and installing?
<miggumike> under <options> should i ass umask=000
<miggumike> add*
<miggumike> ?
<imka> kergan, imho the best im protocol
<mike998> miggumike to make it accessable by everyone - yes
<miggumike> alright
<kergan> imka i use aol,msn(2ce),icq,yahoo
<miggumike> /dev/hda3       /mnt            hfsplus umask=000       0       0
<miggumike> that's what i'm adding
<miggumike> any objections?
<kergan> nope
<mike998> looks good
<mike998> umm
<miggumike> ...
<kergan> after thats done do a sudo mount -a so you dont have to reboot
<Crane> do you have anything else in /mnt file?
<mike998> actually if I were you I would actually create a mount point (the /share directory in my case)
<cef> miggumike: umask is the reverse of permissions so a umask of 000 = chmod 777, umask of 022 = chmod 755, etc.
<kergan> or /mnt/share
<Crane> Yep
<mike998> yep
<Crane> I have mine set as /mnt/winders
<Crane> :)
<kergan> i put mine in my user dir so i can have easer acess to it
<Crane> although I don't know why
<mike998> This install was a case of "let's blow away windows"
<kergan> like /home/zenrox/mp3s
<miggumike> i can make the directory anything?
<miggumike> /mnt/max0r
<miggumike> ?
<kergan> yep
<miggumike> cool
<mike998> miggumike: the world is your calciferous bivalve
<miggumike> and i didn't follow what cef was saying.
<miggumike> i not familiar w/ umask and chmod
<kergan> ya you can do /mnt/life.sucks.dick if you wanted to
<kergan> lol
<miggumike> /mnt/i.hate.finals
<mike998> miggumike: you know how file permissions work ?
<Crane> LMAO
<kergan> lol
<socomm> miggumike: man umask, man chmod
<Crane> /mnt/LMAO
<miggumike> ok
<kergan> hahahah
<miggumike> i check it out
<kergan> /mnt/dick
<kergan> better yet /mnt/puss
<kergan> lol
<mike998> heh
<Crane> I mounted my windows install and I really don't know why.
<Crane> there is nothing there I want
<mike998> It feels like my windows install mounts me every day in work
<miggumike> no man for umask.
<Crane> hell I haven't booted to windows in....
<Crane> ummmmm
<kergan> mike998,  i can understand that
<Marble2> damn, does logitech make any linux drivers?
<mike998> I have to use it... but I don't want to
<kergan> Crane,  if you cant rember time to blow out win compleatly
<Crane> I need to
<Crane> Just to lazy to do it
<mike998> you will need the time for the new upcoming 3d porn
<kergan> Marble2,  you dont need drivers for logitec in linux
<nigg> I was made aware of Ubuntu by a friend who ordered a CD from the site. He assured me that Ubuntu was speedy and light on resources. Can anyone confirm this?
<cef> miggumike: chmod is a way of changing permissions. you have 3 groups of access 'User', 'Group' and 'Others'. Each one of these groups can have 'Read', 'Write', and 'Execute' permission.
<Marble2> kergan:  why not
<Marble2> my mouse3 doesn't work for scrolling up and down in firefox
<Marble2> like if I press it in
<Marble2> and other things too
<Crane> you press it to scroll?
<mike998> Marble2 mouse3 works differently in *nix
<kergan> you need to slect a difert protical for your mouse
<Marble2> like if you push in on it
<Crane> yep it set up in your X config file
<Marble2> where's that?
<cef> miggumike: man chmod might help
<Crane> x config is in /etc/X11 file
<miggumike> ahh
<kergan> thats for the old xserv
<cef> miggumike: about the 6th paragraph down in the man page
<kergan> the newer one is xorg.conf
<cef> bbk
<Crane> ubuntu uses xorg?
<kergan> the devel ver of ubuntu
<kergan> hoary
<kergan> witch is wot i am using atm
<Crane> cool
<Crane> I can't wait to get home and try out ubuntu
<mike998> Marble2: In windows I miss the middle click to paste.
<|QuaD|> Crane: ubuntu is awesome
<kergan> i love it but when i use the xcompmgr it slows down to a crawl
<Crane> mike me tpp
<Crane> too
<LostMonk> be back in a bit
<Crane> what is xcompmgr
<kergan> so the xcompmgr is just used for screen shots
<LostMonk> does ubuntu format the drive before an install?
<|QuaD|> LostMonk: it can
<kergan> it alows the shadows and fading of menus
<mike998> LostMonk: only what you tell it to
<Crane> oh
<ska1> Crane: i've installed older versions, i want the latest release
<kergan> ya and turns on the transparicy
<Crane> I usually turn off bells and whistles
<ska1> Crane: i've got firefox .93 but latest is v1
<kergan> so the xcompmgr is just used for screen shots
<kergan> then
<Crane> cool
<kergan> yep
<ska1> how do i disable a startup service say postfix?
<Crane> anyone using nvidia card and drivers?
<bob2> no, that's not what xcompmgr is for
<bob2> ska1: update-rc.d is the tool you want
<|QuaD|> Crane: yeah
<ska1> Crane: i'm using nvidia drivers on a gf4mx igp
<bob2> ska1: or 'rm /etc/rc2.d/*postfix*'
<ska1> bob2: thanx
<Crane> install with no problems?
<ska1> Crane:yup, went well
<Crane> cool
<LostMonk> O_o
<ska1> Crane: installed the nvidia-glx deb package
<Crane> next question, does anyone play quake3 or ut2k?
<kergan> bob2,  then what is xcompmgr is for then
<LostMonk> was there a huge netsplit or something
<kergan> i have to run that if i want shadows
<mike998> Crane: I can'
<nigg> I was made aware of Ubuntu by a friend who ordered a CD from the site. He assured me that Ubuntu was speedy and light on resources. Can anyone confirm this?
<mike998> t figure out how to get the sound okay in quake 2
<mitochondyu> help
<mitochondyu> newb
<ska1> bob2: well "sudo update-rc.d -f postfix remove" did the trick
<kergan> nigg yes its speedy and light on resurses
<nigg> thanks for the response :)
<mitochondyu> the unbuntu cd and reinstall GRUB loader right?
<bob2> ska1: right
<mitochondyu> cause i wanna  install windos xp
<ska1> nigg: i'm not sure about the light part, though  its speedy and very integrated with good gnome default desktop
<kergan> mitochondyu,  why install win xp
<mike998> mitochondyu: usually the accepted way is to install windows then linux if you want to dual boot
<kergan> ya
<ska1> anybody running firefox v1 can point me to the apt repository to get it?
<nigg> ska1 integrated... would there be any issues using Fluxbox or another lighter window manager?
<mike998> good old microsoft's attitude of wanting to be the only o/s on the hdd
<kergan> nope
<kergan> nigg
<kergan> ska1 its in hoary
<nigg> perfect :)
<Crane> ska1: I just downloaded the installer.
<kergan> Cranes got the right idea
<ska1> kergan: ok thanks :)
<mitochondyu> cause i need to use my scanner
<mitochondyu> that sucks
<mitochondyu> sane wont detect my scanner
<mitochondyu> i install xp just to use that
<Marble2> where are system logs stored?
<kergan> mitochondyu,  you need to install sane for scanners to work in linux
<mitochondyu> yeah i know
<mitochondyu> is not supported yet..
<kergan> wots the scanner
<Crane> /var/logs I think
<mitochondyu> EPSON PERFECTTION 2480 PHOTO
<Marble2> thanks crane
<mitochondyu> else i wont even get near windoes
<kergan> mitochondyu,  did you check out there site for a dev ver that has support or when thay are going to support your scanner
<Marble2> Crane: is there  a place where like every command i issue is logged?
<mitochondyu> yeah, one of them support it, and i am not linux guru, is like recompiling the kernal and stuff, too much for me now.
<mitochondyu> am just a newb
<kergan> Marble2,  ya use your arrow up key
<Marble2> seriously, is there?
<kergan> ya
<kergan> Marble2,
<Crane> Marble: are you talking about in the console?
<Marble2> well yea
<Marble2> or through GUI
<Crane> if so just hit your arrow key up or down
<Marble2> but I mean like
<Marble2> forever
<Marble2> after reboots and stuff
<Marble2> and it goes away if I su to a different usewr
<Marble2> -w
<kergan> mitochondyu,  hmm ya to bad
<prak> can someone tell me how i can disable mouse gestures in firefox1.0 packaged with hoary?
<mitochondyu> so my question is,
<mitochondyu> can u use unbuntu cd to reinstall GRUB after install windows XP over ubuntu?
<kergan> that i dont know
<kergan> make a back up copy of your master boot recoard
<Crane> Marble2 I'm not sure as far as SUing to a diff user but I just scrolled through mine and found commands from 4 days ago
<mitochondyu> how to do that?
<kergan> i have never done that
<kergan> lol
<Marble2> but is it stored on the system somewhere?
<kergan> but it can be done
<Crane> not sure  I'll see what I can find out
<prak> mitochondyu.. i have done this with sid...
<prak> kergan says, you should back up your MBR and try it
<prak> if you want to be very safe
<mitochondyu> thanks guys i appreciate ur helps..am gonna try this sane cvs...it support my scanner..
<mitochondyu> screw windows..i am sick of it
<kergan> lol
<mitochondyu> spyware of death
<mitochondyu> and crash for no reason
<mitochondyu> a clean install wont last few dayz
<mitochondyu> anyone try longhorn tho?>??
<socomm> What is longhorn?
<_jon_> longhorn is the next release of windows
<_jon_> but it's still beta
<Marble2> what's longhorn
<mike998> wont be out till 2006-2007ish
* _jon_ is happy with his linux/bsd/macos
<kergan> late 2007 is my guess
<Crane> Marble2: you still here
<Crane> ?
<Marble2> yea
<Blackwell> what's there to try about longhorn? i don't understand the hype.
<Crane> all commands are stored in a file in you home directory
<Blackwell> it's just another windows, get over it. "there are no silver bullets."
<socomm> Windows?
<Marble2> wha file?
<mike998> it's gonna be the same old same old
<Crane> /home/your_directory/.bash_history
<socomm> http://www.lemis.com/~grog/windows.html
<mike998> billy gives the consumers crap and they close their eyes and swallow it
<Crane> I think by default it stores only the last 500 commands
<_jon_> does anybody have a radeon 9200 who's running warty?
<Marble2> thanks crane
<Marble2> how do I change it
<Marble2> from 500?
<socomm> So longhorn is the next release of X Windows?
<Crane> no prob
<_jon_> socomm: no M$ windows
<rolfzor> socomm: no, microsoft windows
<_jon_> beat you rolfzor
<Blackwell> mike998: i love my xp. but i will probably never understand the version junkies, whatever os they may prefer.
<rolfzor> _jon_ :)
<mike998> Blackwell: I do actually understand it, and sometimes I am guilty of it
<rolfzor> Blackwell: last time I installed xp I got spyware before the installation was finished :)
<Crane> umm hang on I checking
<Marble2> ok
<mike998> rolfzor: I have heard that many times... were you firewalled?
<Marble2> what if it's root?
<Marble2> there is no home directory for that
<Blackwell> rolfzor: yeah, you have to know what you are doing. besides, some people consider xp contacting time.microsoft.com a proof for spyware in xp.
<Blackwell> <tongue in cheek>
<_jon_> Marble2: the home directory for root is /root/
<Marble2> thanks
<Crane> Marble2: not real sure, type env in your console for a list of veriables
<Crane> you should see one called HISTFILE=
<Crane> That is how many commands can be stored
<Crane> Mine is set at 10000
<cef> prak: re: disabling mouse gestures. I don't have it at all, but you might try opening firefox, and in the url bar type 'about:config' and looking thru the options.. double clicking on a line will alter the option
<Marble2> mine isnt there
<zenwhen> is anyone using amarok in ubuntu
<socomm> Whatis amarok?
<mitochondyu> canon.c: In function `sense_handler':
<zenwhen> music app
<mitochondyu> canon.c:327: warning: `status' might be used uninitialized in this function
<mitochondyu> In file included from canon.c:1893:
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c: In function `sane_canon_init':
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c:2: warning: unused parameter `authorize'
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c: In function `sane_canon_get_devices':
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c:109: warning: unused parameter `local_only'
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c: In function `read_fs2710':
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c:1864: warning: operation on `p' may be undefined
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c: In function `read_fb1200':
<mitochondyu> canon-sane.c:2216: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<mitochondyu> Please submit a full bug report,
<mitochondyu> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<mitochondyu> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<mitochondyu> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions, see
<mitochondyu> <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3/README.Bugs>.
<mitochondyu> make[1] : *** [canon.lo]  Error 1
<mitochondyu> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/mitochondyu/Downloads/sane-backends-1.0.15/backend'
<mitochondyu> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<mitochondyu> what tah heck is this?
<mitochondyu> it wont compile T.T
<cef> mitochondyu: first off, don't paste so much in channel
<mitochondyu> help?
<Crane> Marble2 you dan't get anything when you type env
<mitochondyu> oh sorry..
<Crane> ?
<mitochondyu> didnt know
<cef> mitochondyu: s'ok.. now you do *grin*
<Crane> don't
<Marble2> no
<Marble2> i dont get HISFILE=
<Marble2> HISTFILE
<mitochondyu> any idea what happen?
<Marble2> rather
<mitochondyu> seems like nothing compile ever finish
<Crane> hmmmm
<socomm> Oh yeah amorok. What about it?
<miausX> hi! :)
<mitochondyu> i alwats get segmentation fault
<aeruder> mitochondyu: well, it could be a gcc bug
<aeruder> but sometimes as well, it ends up being a problem with your RAM
<kergan> mitochondyu,  thay might be in the middel of initizling the status function still
<aeruder> so you might try a memtest86... but usually that's only the case when sometimes it succeeds, and others it fauls
<Crane> Are you running ubuntu?
<mitochondyu> T.T all i want is my epson driver, then am all done,
<kergan> pr your missing something it needs to compile
<kergan> pr=or
<Marble2> crane, me?
<Crane> yep sorry
<Marble2> yea
<mitochondyu> anyone familiar with sane? can i compile just the san epson backend?
<mitochondyu> i think is the cannon backend causing the error
<kergan> compile the cannon back end first
<kergan> then compile all of it
<mitochondyu> how?
<mitochondyu> sorry am no programmer eithe r:((
<socomm> Bleh, this channel sucks.
<kergan> i have tried to do thangs like that butit never works
<kergan> lol
<mitochondyu> i hate compiling..i know its not gonna work..
<mitochondyu> crap.....
<mitochondyu> now need to install windows just to use my scanner
<mitochondyu> wtf.......
<kergan> are you reading the README that came with it
<mitochondyu> yeah
<mitochondyu> ./configure
<mitochondyu> make
<mitochondyu> make insall
<mitochondyu> lol
<mitochondyu> all i knwo..
<Crane> Marble2: sorry I can't find anything right now.
<kergan> read the INSTALL
<kergan> file
<mitochondyu> hmm..ok
<kergan> it might have a list of stuff to have installed
<Crane> That that I found earlier was for redhat
<kergan> first
<Crane> Marble2: enter env command again and look for some type of history setting maybe it's named something else.
<Crane> Why the hell am I sitting here with wwe wrestling on the damn TV
<Marble2> kk
<mitochondyu> ah fork it..!~
<kergan> mitochondyu,  just wate
<kergan> ubuntu will eventualy have that
<mike998> kergan: there's talk of kubuntu
<kergan> ewww
<kergan> kde
<Crane> lol
* kergan shivers
<mike998> lol
<mike998> actually, I preferred XFCE
<kergan> i love gnome
<kergan> and enlightment
<Crane> does ubuntu support all debian software?
<kergan> no
<kergan> but most will install
<kergan> lol
<Crane> so they have their own repositories
<Crane> ?
<kergan> yes but the universe is not supported by ubuntu so you install software from that respotory at your own risk
<kergan> thay wont help you if it runions your ubuntu
<Crane> oh
<Crane> I can't wait to get home and try it.
<Crane> <--------in hotel out of town working right now
<kergan> oh
<kergan> lol
<pepsi> whorey
<pepsi> grumpy whores with warts
<kergan> whay
<kergan> what
<pepsi> ubuntu
<Crane> ??
<kergan> that still dont make sence
<Hikaru79> I'm getting this strange error when trying to connect to a specific IRC server: http://www.pastebin.com/131803
<Hikaru79> All other servesr (like this one) are fine
<Hikaru79> But AfterNet gives that error
<Hikaru79> Any ideas? =/ I've tried reading the manual, but the manual's all about mIRC and I'm on X-Chat >>
<kergan> Hikaru79,  conver that manuel to xchat and see what happends
<kergan> convert
<Hikaru79> I can't -- the manual calls for changing the e-mail address. X-chat doesn't even ask for your e-mail address o_O;
<Quest-Master> How is it possible to stream MP3s with XMMS, inside Firefox?
<rolfzor> Hikaru79: press ctrl+s and change "User name:" to something in lowercase
<kergan> Quest-Master,  using like shoutcast??
<Quest-Master> Sort of
<Quest-Master> But I'd like to be able to play MP3s inside Firefox
<kergan> save the .pls file to your hdd
<Hikaru79> There's no "user name" field, although there is a "Real Name" field, and I changed that to 'adrian' which is all lower-case
<kergan> and open it in xmms
<Quest-Master> Without downloading them, or opening a new XMMS instance
<Quest-Master> Just directly in Firefox.
<kergan> then get a plugin for firefox
<kergan> but xmms must be open for that plugin to work
<kergan> you can minize xmms
<Crane> Hikaru79: have you connected to it with mirc with no problem?
<rolfzor> Hikaru79: try editing ~/.xchat2/xchat.conf, and change "irc_user_name".. its on line 101 here
<Crane> It could be a server problem
<Hikaru79> Oh, never mind guys :) The guys in #xchat helped me out
<Crane> cool
<kergan> cool
<Crane> Well I hope you guys don't mind me hanging out even though I'm not using ubuntu
<Crane> :)
<usual> Crane, did you bring beer
<Hikaru79> Crane, Ubuntu is renowned for it's friendliness ;)
<Quest-Master> Windoze? Or another Linux distro, Crane?
<Hikaru79> But, yeah, beer has to be involved, of course.
<kergan> winshit
<Crane> Blag ..Fedora based
* usual cringes
<Crane> I'll bring beer tomorrow night
<Crane> :)
<kergan> lol
<usual> beer is the international language
<_jon_> poor fedora, gets more credit than deserved and less credit than wanted
<Hikaru79> Actually... i'm under the legal drinking age :(
<Hikaru79> Drat.
<kergan> not me
<Crane> lol
<kergan> thng the gods
<kergan> lol
<Crane> Sorry I like fedora.. or blag rather
<usual> Bring Hikaru79 some grape juice
<Hikaru79> Haha
<Hikaru79> :)
<Crane> ok
<usual> should be called bloatdora
<rolfzor> drinking is so much funnier if you're under the legal age
<usual> So where ya from Jason?
<Hikaru79> rolfzor, true. Especially in Canada. The land of beer :D
<Crane> Yea I agree about fedora
<scoon> mmmmmmmmm beer
<Crane> blag is a stipped down version
<Crane> 1 cd install
<scoon> but whiskey is a bit more fun
<scoon> even more fun then fedora
<Crane> Jager!!!
<usual> ooooo pyhton updates
<scoon> jaeger and gold schlager
<usual> python
<kergan> ok a good question here Whats your very first linux you all used?? mine was redhat 7.2
<usual> Redhat 5.2
<rolfzor> Hikaru79: is marijuana legal in canada?
<mike998> suse
<Crane> redhat 8
<scoon> redhat 5.2
<mike998> about 5 years ago
<scoon> from the book
<Crane> scoon: me too
<Hikaru79> rolfzor, not legal, but it has been decriminalized
<scoon> i used rh for years
<scoon> then i used gentoo for about 18mos
<scoon> but i have already ranted about that in therapy this eve
<scoon> now i use ubuntu
<Crane> I use clarkconnect as a file/game server at home
<Crane> it's redhat based
<usual> is there something broken with nautilus/file-roller in hoary?
<usual> the context menus
<usual> no unarchive option
<usual> 1.4 F
<usual> the temp here
<usual> jesus
<Crane> it's around 20 here I think
<rolfzor> usual: yeah, it is for me at least.. only "open in file roller"
<kergan> 37f here
<usual> -17.6 F with wind
<usual> rolfzor, k
<mike998> -13F without the windchill here
<paulproteus> usual: You're a few degrees below us here in Rochester.
<usual> I'm in schenectady
<usual> :D
<calc> its too cold here 57F ;)
* usual slaps calc
<Crane> I'm in Tennessee right now
<mike998> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<calc> supposed to get down to 22F on friday
<Crane> live in Alabama
<usual> I hate winter
<calc> i'm in texas
<Crane> I like cold weather
<kergan> i am in washington state and we dont have snow witch we should have 4-5 feet by now
<calc> whee!! its supposed to snow christmas eve
<calc> it hasn't snowed here in probably over 10yrs
<mike998> I'm in ottawa and it was -40F with the windchill today
<Quest-Master> Aha.
<usual> REST OF TONIGHT
<usual> PARTLY CLOUDY. COLDER WITH LOWS AROUND 5 BELOW.
<usual> LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS.
<Quest-Master> kergan: http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger.html -- this is what I was talking about, wahoo.
<Quest-Master> I wish it would snow here
<Crane> holly crap I don't like it that cold
<Quest-Master> It was supposed to, but it didn't.
<mike998> and i do?
<mike998> heh
<kergan> Quest-Master,  that only works with mozilla 1.7 and not firefox
<kergan> you got to get the firefox one off the respotores
<mike998> it's wierd when it's warmer at night than during the day
<Quest-Master> Oh yeah
<Quest-Master> They have that one too :)
<Quest-Master> http://mozplugger.mozdev.org
<kergan> and it does thats like that but uses totom
<kergan> for streaming the mp3s
<kergan> youd have to edit the file for it to open xmms
<Quest-Master> Hm
<kergan> insted of totom
<kergan> and i havent done that yet
<scoon> anyone know what the url addy is for the preferences for firefox
<scoon> about: something or other
<mike998> about:config
<scoon> just can't remember
<scoon> thx mike998
<mike998> np
* mike998 is away
<PD> Hi ppl
<cef> hi there
<Crane> howdy
<PD> When I log into KDE in ubuntu it says can not access /dev/dsp
<PD> What should I do
<aeruder> ignore it unless you want sound ;)
<PD> :)
<Riddell> PD: is your using in the audio group?  (run `groups` from a console)
<PD> But I want sound
<aeruder> PD: the first thing is to fire up a console... try cat /dev/dsp > /dev/null
<PD> it only says pd when I run groups
<aeruder> what error does it give you ?
<aeruder> ah, permission denied then :)
<PD> It says permission denied
<crimsun> sudo adduser pd audio
<aeruder> yea, you need to open /etc/group
<aeruder> er, yea, i guess adduser can do it too :)
<aeruder> i always forget about that, heh
<crimsun> then you need to log out and back in
<PD> ok let me try it
<aeruder> PD: while you are at it
<aeruder> do a adduser pd cdrom
<aeruder> adduser pd floppy
<aeruder> adduser pd video
<aeruder> that should be good for most of the common things
<PD> Okei I'll log out and come back innnn
<paulproteus> aeruder: You should advise him to use the GUI tool available in Computer -> System configuration -> Users and Groups
<aeruder> paulproteus: why?
<paulproteus> That way, he'll become acquainted with the GUI tools if he prefers them.
<aeruder> and if he doesn't?
<paulproteus> Maybe "advise him to" is too strong; but point him to it as well, at least.
<aeruder> paulproteus: if he had asked how to open a console, i'd have thought about teaching him the gnome-specific way
<aeruder> not that i would even know the gnome-specific way :)
<paulproteus> There are a lot of new Linux users I've been talking to who want more GUI tools to do things, even if there's a command-line available.
<aeruder> paulproteus: but in general, the adduser method will work on all distros and perhaps on other os's
<aeruder> paulproteus: and then cripple them when they have to do something with command line?
<aeruder> paulproteus: a little command line never hurt anyone ;)
<calc> x is just meant to be a way to run more xterms
<aeruder> calc: thank you!
<aeruder> heh
<calc> :)
<paulproteus> calc: That's not how lots of users see GNU/Linux, though I do have that position sometimes.
<paulproteus> Basically, this is the big advantage of Ubuntu over most other distros: Well-integrated GUI tools.
<calc> if dos wasn't a pos the same would be of windows
<cendrizzi> Hi all, anyone use the ati drivers?
<aeruder> paulproteus: that's not how many see it, but at the same time i don't see the point on teaching a user how to do it the "GNOME" way
<aeruder> and then when they try XFCE they have to fire up gnome to add people to groups
<PD> thanks guys its working now
<paulproteus> aeruder: So they can feel less like, "Linux is a frustrating experience."
<cendrizzi> I'm trying to setup laptop mode
<aeruder> or when they try a different distro, they are screwed
<calc> gui's are slower than console for most things, of course word processing, web browsing are useful to have a gui
<aeruder> PD: was that in any way frustrating?
<aeruder> hehe
<PD> nope that was a cake walk
<aeruder> PD: you're starting a flamewar ;)
<calc> unless you like typing docbook directly in vim ;)
<paulproteus> (PD: As an aside, you can do this from the GUI, too: Computer -> System settings -> Users and Groups.)
<Xenguy> aeruder: maybe *for some people*, the GUI is a path to the CLI ?
<kergan> Xenguy,  i agree
<cendrizzi> anyone?  ati drivers?  Hopefully on a laptop?
<Xenguy> kergan: some people will *never* take to the CLI (altho I'm not really sure why that is)
<PD> I tried installing ubuntu on my friendslaptop but it crashed
<kergan> i used the gui then started using the cli casue it was more powerfull
<aeruder> Xenguy: *perhaps*... however, with many system conf issues with gui's, they are different from distro to distro, not to mention they are different from desktop to desktop, and then they are different from version to version
<aeruder> so why not teach people the way that will stick around?
<calc> i use the regular x.org driver for my 9600 but thats also because there is no amd64 driver at all for it
<Crane> hey guys, got to go
<PD> I tried stoppoing services an all that, finally I gave up
<Crane> I'll swing in tomorrow night
<Xenguy> aeruder: sure, which is why learning the 'low-level' tools is best ;-)
<Crane> later
<paulproteus> cendrizzi: There's probably some info on the forums, but I have no personal experience with it.
<Xenguy> aeruder: but I guess in the end it depends on your specific audience at any given time
<aeruder> Xenguy: in my experience, most somewhat-technically inclined people would rather be shown how to do it via the command-line (or even told, hey, you can directly edit /etc/group) than to use some magic gui that is gone when they install redhat
<calc> that is why the tools need to be part of the desktop itself not part of the dist
<cendrizzi> paulproteus, I'm coming here because I'm not getting help there :(
<Xenguy> aeruder: I agree - and then there are those who are not 'tekkies', and want the GUI comfort zone
<calc> eg g-s-t
<paulproteus> cendrizzi: Ah.
<aeruder> calc: yes, and then when they use KDE instead of gnome?
<calc> shoot them to put them out of their misery? ;)
<Xenguy> aeruder: or perhaps what they think is the comfort zone ;-)
<paulproteus> aeruder: It's in the KDE Control Center, actually.
<aeruder> or a slower machine and decide that they want to run blackbox or fluxbox?
<paulproteus> Not hard to find.
<paulproteus> aeruder: And it's certainly a good idea to teach them the command-line version, too.
<cendrizzi> paulproteus, It's really dumb, you can setup laptop mode, to toggle between external monitor and lcd but I have no idea how to actually toggle
<cendrizzi> there is no docs on it
<aeruder> paulproteus: well, *I* for one will not be showing people how to do it via the GUI
<calc> the kde admin tools looked pretty bad the last time i looked at them, and aren't nearly as complete
<cendrizzi> ATI certainly doesn't have any
<crimsun> command line first. gui tools after.
<paulproteus> aeruder: No problem. :)
<aeruder> and that is that.. so feel free to interject with how to do it via the GUI
<aeruder> <-- doesn't use gnome/kde ;)
<calc> aiui kalyxo is working on fixing the kde tools
<kergan> i use my seti@home in cli casue its easer to set up that way
<paulproteus> calc: Oh, good. :)
<calc> would be cool to abstract the backend of g-s-t and just have both gnome and kde frontends to that
<tar`> 'lo all.
<kergan> high tar`
<paulproteus> gnome-system-tools, got it.
<paulproteus> I thought you were saying something about gstreamer, calc.
<calc> oh sorry, yea gnome-system-tools
<Riddell> calc: the backend is abstracted and there's already a KDE frontend to the network configuration stuff that needs to be investigated
<tar`> Where has Ubuntu been all my life? :P
<davyd> tar`: hidden in a pit of tar we call Debian ;)
<calc> Riddell: great
<tuggy1> the best linux distro!
* kergan agrees
<tuggy1> and I have tried ALOT of them
<tar`> Now to figure this Tomcat dealie out :P
<tuggy1> just tried PCLOS beta8... its nice
<kergan> wb lostmonk
<lostmonk> anyone awake?
<lostmonk> yay
<kergan> did it work
<lostmonk> noipe
<tar`> I'm awake
<kergan> lol
<lostmonk> while i installed, i had a bootstrap error
<kergan> what happed lostmonk
<kergan> thats odd
<lostmonk> heres my question
<calamari> hi
<kergan> didja do a check to see if the iso matched the checksom
<lostmonk> i have 2 HD's
<lostmonk> the what?
<kergan> nevermind
<lostmonk> hehe
<kergan> /dev/hda = hdd c
<lostmonk> if i install this on my 1 gig, can i take over the 10 gig after i get it working?
<kergan> /dev/hdb = hdd d
<kergan> yes
<netsplit> If I've got the correct stuff in "route -n" what could cause me to not be able to ping the router given I connected it up correctly physically too?
* tar` listens closely; he couldn't keep Ubuntu from using all of his 1.4 GB drive
<kergan> you can format the drive and have it mount some whare later
<cef> hrm, does ubuntu actually fit in 1 gig by itself
<lostmonk> that way i can leave this new install of windows here if i have more issues
<kergan> yep
<kergan> lostmonk,
<tuggy1> does anyone know the name of the system monitor that looks like just text on you backround
<tar`> cef: According to the site, it fits in 300 MB if you do it right
<kergan> ya its called top
<lostmonk> yeah kergan?
<kergan> yep
<netsplit> tuggy1: gdesklets?
<kergan> i have done that
<cef> tar`: yeah expert server install
<tuggy1> top? Thanks
<Quest-Master> Has anyone here been able to install mozilla-mplayer through source?
<cef> tar`: that doens't help the average desktop user
<tuggy1> quest... I know people have had luck with mozplugger I think
<lostmonk> well, if i can get it to install on the small drive, ill reinstall on the bigger if i gotta
<lostmonk> i dunno if the iso was bad or what
<lostmonk> whats the link for the site?
<tar`> I had a 1.4 GB drive and by passing the option to tell it not to copy the package files, it fit until I rebooted and began the second half of installation :-\
<kergan> www.ubuntulinux.org
<tar`> Not that it's all that important now that I got rid of that laptop. ;)
<tar`> Has anyone here installed Tomcat in Ubuntu?
<lostmonk> warty-release-install-i386.iso
<lostmonk> thats what i want right?
<Quest-Master> There's a bug in the mozilla-dev package so I can't compile mozilla-mplayer for some reason
<davyd> libpanel-applet2-doc doesn't install actual documentation it seems
<Quest-Master> *bug in the mozilla-dev package for Debian and Ubuntu
<kergan> lostmonk,  yes
<lostmonk> well, here goes another 20 minutes of downloading
<lostmonk> :P
<kergan> lol
<lostmonk> what makes ubuntu better than KDE?
<lostmonk> since i have all this time
<tuggy1> lostmonk they are too differant things
<tuggy1> ubuntu is a distro
<kergan> kde = gui
<lostmonk> i thought ubuntu was just a kind of gnome
<tuggy1> kde is a desktop manager/resource hog/everything else they pack in
<tuggy1> no
<kergan> ubuntu uses gnome primarly
<tuggy1> gnome is just a desktop manager
<kergan> as a gui
<tuggy1> like explorer is to windows
<Rene_S> Well for one thing Gnome seems to use less resources
<kergan> sorry i am wrong gui = xserver
<lostmonk> so ubuntu is more like red hat, etc
<tuggy1> yeah
<lostmonk> so a sorta "brand"
<kergan> yeah
<tuggy1> yep
<lostmonk> but they will all use the same apps?
<kergan> flavors we call them
<kergan> prity much
<lostmonk> hehe
<Rene_S> The second reason is that its philosophy is nice
<lostmonk> like i heard about kopete<sp?>
<kergan> thats for kde desktop
<tuggy1> kopete is the kde chat client
<lostmonk> does ubuntu have something like that?
<tuggy1> gnome has GAIM (better)
<lostmonk> ahhhh
<kergan> gaim= im
<lostmonk> so i cant use kde stuff then
<tuggy1> ask anyone and they will tell you that
<kergan> instant messanger
<tuggy1> sure you can
<kergan> gnome has xchat tuggy1
<tuggy1> you just need some KDE files
<tuggy1> not for IM
<bob2> lostmonk: you can use kde stuff, if you want
<tuggy1> Xchat is for IRC
<bob2> but they won't be as well integrated into the system as gnome ones generally are
<tuggy1> GAIM is for AIM MSN Yahoo Jabber
<lostmonk> but does kde stuff cause issues on ubu?
<tar`> Man, you guys are loud... I need more tolerable Gaim sounds.
<tuggy1> lostmonk, not really
<lostmonk> not really isnt comforting :P
<tuggy1> but the only good KDE app is k3b
<tar`> Isn't there a FAQ that answers lostmonk's questions? These seem pretty general to me.
<adbak> i use AIM sounds for gaim.  i got them back when i used my windows partition
<lostmonk> im just stuck waiting for the iso to download again
<tuggy1> not really means... it doesnt always looks as pritty, might have a bug here or there
<lostmonk> mIRC is now the only app on my system
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=8783
<tuggy1> any one else here try Freesbie?
<adbak> in xchat, what are those two bars below the member list for?
<tar`> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view <- Includes "Do you support KDE?" "Which packages are available in Ubuntu?" etc.
<Rene_S> one for lag
<Rene_S> not sure about the other
<Rene_S> says its a throttle meter
<tuggy1> hey can someone go here: http://www.freesbie.org/images/freesbie11-2.jpg and tell me what system monitor that is in the top right
<kergan> lag and amount transvered
<tar`> So I guess it's so you don't flood?
<Rene_S> that might come in handy if my wife doesn't stop spending my money
<kergan> no
<tar`> tuggy1: I saw that earlier today and couldn't figure out what it was either. :)
<lostmonk> what is apt-get?
<kergan> i use gkrellm for my system montor
<tar`> tuggy1: It looked more elegant in the desktop I saw it in :P
<adbak> apt-get is the backbone for synaptic.  it's basically the command line interface for downloading and installing programs
<kergan> lostmonk,  its kinda like rpm -i some.rpm
<lostmonk> wow
<kergan> yep
<tar`> lostmonk: Do you have previous Linux experience?
<lostmonk> i guess i really got a lot to learn
<tuggy1> apt-get is the greatest thing ever invented
<lostmonk> none
<Adrenal> i just reinstall ubuntu(don't ask)
<tar`> Any alternative OS experience? ;)
<lostmonk> ive seen the penguin, and heard stories
<Adrenal> but the highest screen res i can get is 1024
<tar`> haha
<kergan> Adrenal,  what didja break
<Adrenal> before i could get 1152
<Adrenal> how do i increase it?
<lostmonk> tar: windows
<lostmonk> thats it
<Xenguy> lostmonk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptgetHowto/view?searchterm=apt-get
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.992 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 290/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.82G Free: 18.50G Procs: 78 Uptime: 3 hrs 15 mins 58 secs Load: 1.32 1.71 1.65  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 255.70M Out: 17.22M
<tar`> Eek
<lostmonk> unless i go all the way back to like apple IIe or vic 20
<Adrenal> kergan, y?
<tuggy1> kergan how did you do that?
<Hikaru79> tuggy1, it's an X-Chat plugin
<Adrenal> sys.all
<kergan> i got a script from www.xchat.org
<Rene_S> Linux CPE000ae62705a3-CM014490004397 2.6.7-2.tmb.6mdk #1 Fri Dec 10 17:50:19 CST 2004 i686 unknown unknown GNU/Linux
<Adrenal> somebody?
<Adrenal> how do i increase my res?
<kergan> edit your x conf file
<Rene_S> wow uname -a is so informative
<tuggy1> kergan, you running hoary?
<kergan> yep
<kergan> notice the kernel
<kergan> ver
<tar`> Computer > System Configuration > Screen Resolution ?
<Adrenal> ...
<Adrenal> the highest there is 1024
<tuggy1> yeah thats what I thought
<speel> man hoary is so unstable lol
<adbak> adrenal: dpk-reconfigure xserver-xfree86.  type that in a terminal and use the defaults.  eventually you'll get to a list of res's
<Hikaru79> http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys/usage.html
<kergan> not for me
<tuggy1> how is hoary running for you?
<kergan> its stable and runs great
<speel> youll see
<Adrenal> ta
<tuggy1> I havent made the switch yet
<adbak> adrenal: check out the nvidia / ati driver wiki for more info
<tuggy1> does 3d nvidia drivers work well?
<Adrenal> dpk-reconfigure: command not found
<kergan> i just did a sysupdate and it still runs fine
<lostmonk> am i gonna need a long time to learn all this?
<kergan> lostmonk,  no
<tuggy1> lostmonk, it will come faster then you think
<adbak> dpkg-reconfigure
<kergan> just a few weeks if your read the fourms
<adbak> sorry
<tuggy1> just play, break, fix, play, break, fix
<kergan> yep
<lostmonk> looks s  much like i need to learn greek or something
<Adrenal> thanks
<adbak> lostmonk: as long as you're interested, it will come soon
<kergan> not greek just geek
<adbak> adrenal: yw
<lostmonk> i cant afford to break and fix too often
<tar`> I've been able to avoid going into the terminal for a lot of stuff, which is nice.
<lostmonk> my GF will go nuts
<tuggy1> terminal is my fav place... makes things so much faster then waiting for guis
<kergan> tuggy1,  some times
<tar`> lostmonk: I installed Ubuntu (Warty) and had a working system without any configuration; plus, with synaptic, you don't even need the terminal to easily install new applications.
<Xenguy> lostmonk: the apt-get commands are pretty basic once you catch on
<Xenguy> lostmonk: or there's synaptic
<tar`> tuggy1: I just hate how every time I want to do something new, I have to go learn how to do it. When I don't really care about the internals, clicking a box for DHCP is good enough.
<kergan> far more supior the the rpm based distros
<lostmonk> now, when i had the bootstarp error earlier, it said something about burning the disc slower??
<lostmonk> should i do that this time around?
<tar`> It's worth a shot.
<tar`> I assume it said your disc was a bad burn?
<lostmonk> i gotta dig for my burner app now
<tuggy1> tar`, I agree with you there, the one thing ubuntu needs is a control center like yast2 or the one in yoper
<speel> lol
<lostmonk> yeah, said there was a del bootstrap, something like that
<tuggy1> do that you can config certain things quickly
<kergan> i just like the fast if some thing freazes x(god forbid) it dont take the whole system down like it would with winshit
<Adrenal> how do i select something?
<Adrenal> what key?
<Hikaru79> Any sourceforge users around here? I tried registering this morning (twice!) and I still haven't gotten the confirmation letter. It's been about 12 hours already. Is this normal?
<kergan> Hikaru79,  yes
<kergan> can take up to 24-48 hrs
<tuggy1> I love yoper... I hope they find their way into success, Its one of the few distros that could take me away from ubuntu
<adbak> i tried to install yoper, but for some reason it wouldn't take to my cpu
<tuggy1> what cpu?
<lostmonk> what about knoppix?
<adbak> dell dimension 4800 i think
<tuggy1> hmm
<adbak> p4 2ghz 512mb
<adbak> no biggie, i love ubuntu
<tar`> Knoppix can be fun, although *it* doesn't like my system. ;)
<tuggy1> yeah I love ubuntu too
<tuggy1> I need to stop going to distrowatch
<adbak> hehe
<lostmonk> my GF was wanting to know if there was any kind of windows emulator for running windows apps
<adbak> i wish i would have found distrowatch earlier in my linux days
<tuggy1> it always makes me want to try new distros, only to remeber why I use ubuntu
<tuggy1> lostmonk
<speel> lostmonk: use winehq
<tuggy1> lostmonk, yeah wine
<kergan> lostmonk,  ya wine
<adbak> lostmonk: are you trying to wean her off of windows?
<speel> but half the time things dont work well so eh its give or take ... why what kind of stuff she wants to run?
<lostmonk> i gotta ewan myself off
<tuggy1> hey does anyone know if you can use cedega to run win apps other then games?
<lostmonk> i have no idea
<kergan> ask her then
<speel> lol
<lostmonk> i know shes gonna miss her amarang
<lostmonk> :)
<tuggy1> lostmonk, there is nothing windows has that linux doesnt, except commercial 3d games
<lostmonk> brb
<kergan> most any thang  thats out for win is eather ported to linux or linux allready has an equilivant
<adbak> or linux already has a superior
<kergan> that too
<adbak> anyone know if hoary will come with reiser4 support?
<tuggy1> maybe I should try installing a non game with cedega... see if it works
<kergan> adbak,  yes
<tar`> adbak: Is that stable?
<nictuku> IMHO some stuff run slower on linux, like mozilla firefox and most "graphical" apps.
<bob2> kergan: how do you know that?
<adbak> i do believe it's stable
<bob2> reiser4 isn't in a mainline kernel yet
<kergan> its in the kernel modules list
<tuggy1> mozzila runs just fine on linux for me
<tuggy1> nictuku, how fast is your comp?
<SimonTek> anyone in the SE georgia area need work?
<nictuku> you'd notice the difference if you were on a k6 300 with 128mb of ram :)
<tar`> Firefox doesn't handle opening zillions of tabs at once as well in Linux as it does in Windows for me.
<nictuku> and I'm even running fluxbox instead of gnome
<tuggy1> you should be using vector linux
<adbak> i'm on a k6 350 with 128mb ram
<adbak> :)
<tuggy1> or DSL
<adbak> wb lostmonk
<tuggy1> they are much better for slow old compters
<nictuku> vector linux?
<nictuku> tar, I agree.
<tuggy1> (time to upgrade)
<speel> old comps stricktly deli linux
<lostmonk> how slow should i burn this copy of the iso?
<kergan> 4x
<speel> what is it?
<kergan> or 16x
<tuggy1> i burn my ISOs at like 32x
<nomasteryoda> 52x here
<nomasteryoda> no problems
<lostmonk> i did burn it at 32x
<tuggy1> never miss burn even with my super cheap CDr
<kergan> i burn mine as fast as the media will go
<bob2> it depends on the media and the drive
<tuggy1> my dvd burner tops out at 32x
<kergan> i installed werty using a cd-rw disk
<bob2> some old drives have problems with data cds burnt at high speeds
* tuggy1 kisses my new hand made super sexy linux pc
<lostmonk> im just gonna try it slower like it suggested
<lostmonk> maybe its these cheap cd's i have
<lostmonk> :)
<kergan> lol
<kergan> ya or you just got the one bad disk in the bunch
<lostmonk> 10$ for 50\
<nictuku> it depends on the speed of the processor and amount of ram available, too. I can't burn at 8x or I'd get a buffer underrun.
<tuggy1> I paid 5 bucks for my 50 stack of CDr
<nictuku> :)
<lostmonk> is there a list anywhere for apps available for ubu?
<tuggy1> but I work for a computer store and get them almost at cost
<lostmonk> hehe
<lostmonk> i wish
<kergan> i payed 20 for my stack of memorex 100 cd-rs
<lostmonk> not too bad
<lostmonk> ida done that
<bob2> lostmonk: yes, but it won't really help you
<bob2> lostmonk: since it's 12 000 items long
<nomasteryoda> 20 for 150 52x cdr
<tuggy1> lost.. anything you can find linux source files for will run on ubuntu
<lostmonk> ikes
<lostmonk> i wouldnt know what to do with linux source files
<tuggy1> plus the 8000 apps in the deb repos
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bob2> you don't need to use source
<kergan> just to compile it
<bob2> once you've installed ubuntu, just have a look in synaptic
<bob2> you don't need to compile anything
<lostmonk> i was looking at screenshots for something, and it showed like a weather update thing
<tuggy1> bob2, unless you want mplayer
<kergan> lostmonk,  thats in ubuntu
<lostmonk> cool
<bob2> tuggy1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, please don't spread FUD
<kergan> i have mine up as we speek
<lostmonk> is there something l;ike outlook too?
<lostmonk> good
<bob2> lostmonk: yes, evolution
<lostmonk> that was one of my fav things on trillian
<lostmonk> instant weather before i left for work
<kergan> ya its called evolution
<nomasteryoda> lostmonk, do you mean like outlook express?
<lostmonk> maybe my gmail will work with that, since it wouldnt with outlook
<lostmonk> yeah
<nomasteryoda> thunderbird is good
<kergan> then its called thunderbird
<nomasteryoda> mozilla.org
<rolfzor> lostmonk: gmail works great in evolution
<nomasteryoda> yea it does
<lostmonk> good
<lostmonk> today my outlook updated for the first time in 3 weeks
<lostmonk> :P
<tuggy1> bob2, now your stuff before you get on peoples case... there have been problems installing mplayer
<kergan> lol
<nictuku> will preseeds support be added to the next ubuntu release installer?
<bob2> tuggy1: er, um, ok
<kergan> nictuku,  whats that
<bob2> tuggy1: the only problems I've seen are from people failing to follow the instructions
<nomasteryoda> bob2, true
<bob2> tuggy1: can you point me to a specific problem so it can be fixed?
<lostmonk> well, im gonna try this again here
<nictuku> auto-install, for mass installations.
<lostmonk> if i have issues, ill be back again :P
<kergan> lol
<kergan> cya
<lostmonk> hopefully, ill just be back
<tuggy1> if I come across it again.. no problem
<bob2> nictuku: some people are working on it for d-i in debian, I imagine there's still tiem for it to make it into hoary if it's stable
<tuggy1> and its not FUD
<kergan> nictuku,  probly not
<bob2> it is FUD
<bob2> since the packages work fine for thousands of people
<nomasteryoda> bob2, call it like it is man
<tuggy1> but we can also add that they are unsupported and not even in the ubuntu repos
<bob2> no, we can't
<bob2> since mplayer is in multiverse
<nictuku> if when hoary releases the d-i is still "rc2", will it ship it?
<nomasteryoda> mplayer rocks, even if a few people can't follow directions..
<tuggy1> mplayer does rock
<bob2> nictuku: warty shipped with d-i from before the first beta, iirc
<adbak> gxine is a competent replacement for mplayer
<SimonTek> is anyone from GA?
<kergan> i think xine is better the mplayer
<nictuku> rc2 has a pretty decent preseeds set.
<tuggy1> best player for linux that I have used
<kergan> but to each hisOR her own
<bob2> SimonTek: the user list is probably a better place for questions like that
* kergan agrees with bob2 
<nomasteryoda> so where is that list guys
<bur[n] er> xine is better than mplayer?
<bob2> no
<kergan> yes
<bob2> they're both pretty much equivalent
<Roshbo> Whats that weather thing called that Lost spoke about
<nictuku> no, IMO.
<SimonTek> I am curious if anyone wants to submit a resume. thats all
<kergan> its in your add idam to your bar
<adbak> burner: not necessarily.  depends on your tastes
<bur[n] er> eh... i like mplayer's interface... that's about it
<bob2> Roshbo: evolution used to be able to show weather forecasts.  theres a gnome panel applet for it now
<bur[n] er> they both play about the same stuff
<bob2> SimonTek: yes, I know, try the list
<bur[n] er> vlc is actually really nice too
<Roshbo> tks
<bob2> SimonTek: the odds of finding any significant number of people from one specific state ine one random country at any time in here is small, compared to the list
<adbak> i had problems with vlc, forget what they were
<SimonTek> true
<SimonTek> being lazy.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kergan> SimonTek,  if i lived thare id sumit one but i am lazy
<kergan> lol
<Roshbo> ohh there's a stock ticker too...cool
<nomasteryoda> yea, finding people to do work for money ...
<nomasteryoda> people don't want to talk about working for a living...
<nomasteryoda> =)
<SimonTek> I know you.
<tuggy1> ok I have a question... if I installed mplayer from source can I use the mozzila-mplayer from marrilatt?
<SimonTek> i think.
<adbak> tuggy1: you should be able to
<nomasteryoda> tuggy1, in my experience, the mozplugger works better
<tuggy1> thats what I have heard
<tuggy1> where can I get mozplugger?
<tuggy1> do I need to install from source
<nomasteryoda> it should be in the deb repos
<kergan> should be on the universer respotory
<nomasteryoda> kergan, thanks
<kergan> your welcome
* kergan bows
* kergan thinks he know every thag aout linux
<kergan> but i dont
<tuggy1> do I need to configure mozplugger at all?
<tuggy1> or should it just work
<kergan> it should just work
<nomasteryoda> yea, what kergan said
<adbak> it should just work ootb
<nomasteryoda> it should work
<nomasteryoda> and work well
<tuggy1> ok Im going to try some videos
<nomasteryoda> even can go full screen with quicktime trailers from apple
<tuggy1> sounds good
<kergan> the other one worsk just fine for even realplayer files and quick time
<kergan> realplayer as long as rp is installed
<tuggy1> where do I get rp? is it part of win32codecs
<tuggy1> or the mplayer win codecs?
<adbak> it's its own pkg
<nictuku> i wonder if there are many people successfully using ubuntu in complex servers..
<kergan> http://ubuntuguide.org/ <-- go here it will help you install it
<tuggy1> oh you mean realplayer its self
<tuggy1> I rather die
<kergan> step buy step
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nictuku> most people here are desktop-only users, it seems..
<nomasteryoda> helix works for some of the rp feeds
<nomasteryoda> easy install
<kergan> healix rp same thang
<nomasteryoda> except the license
<adbak> imho, helix is the one redeeming feature of Real
<kergan> yep
<nomasteryoda> =)
<tuggy1> anyone still putting .rm files online needs to be shot
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<rolfzor> twice
<nomasteryoda> yea, rm sucks
<Dko> Heh hi again ^^;  Umm im trying to install TinyFugue and when I ./config it get this:  checking for gcc... no checking for cc... no.  configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH.  Might I ask what I have to do about this?
<kergan> then shot once more
<tuggy1> OMG video files in mozilla!!!
<tuggy1> hehe
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<calamari> Dko: you did install gcc, right?
* tar` bows.
<tar`> Good night!
<nomasteryoda> kergan, then fed to the bugblatter beast of traal
<kergan> yep
<kergan> lol
<adbak> g'night,m tar`
<Blackwell> you mean helix doesn't require you to hand over your first, second and third born to real software? way to go, real, we are so proud of you. :)
<nomasteryoda> right
<kergan> i love that radio program and books and movies
* Blackwell mumbles something about hit list of most useless software companies ever
<kergan> Blackwell,  dont we all
<tuggy1> anyway to control the movies in mozplugger?
<kergan> 15 mil ppl hitting on e company and it got out of businness
<kergan> nope
<Blackwell> kergan: real software is out of business? yay team! now let's move on to sco.
<kergan> lol
<kergan> and netware
<tuggy1> so I cant fast forward through this SUPER CRAP XXX state of the union trailer
<kergan> ttoo
<Dko> Could someone help me with my  TinyFugue install problem?
<tuggy1> NOOOOO!!!!!!
<Blackwell> Dko: hm. is that software in any way related to the "brainf*ck" programming language?
<nomasteryoda> tuggy1, let me find out what mine does now... it did have the controls
<tuggy1> when the star of a movie doesnt come back for the sequal you know its bad (specially when they replace them with ICE T)
<nomasteryoda> the mplayer file... let me find it
<Dko> Oo
<Dko> Blackwell: If you being serious. I have no clue.
<Blackwell> Dko: half serious. that language actually exists. :)
<lostmonk> dear god allmighty
<Dko> lol intresting
<tuggy1> is that what they write windows in?
<lostmonk> this is ridiculous
<Blackwell> tuggy1: some call c and c++ that kind of language, i guess.
<tuggy1> cause when ever I use it I feel like im getting "brainf******"
<rolfzor> Dko: have you installed build-essential?
<lostmonk> couldnt retrieve bsdmainutils. This may be due to a network problem or a bad cd.
<Blackwell> there are a few others like that. invented to be as horrible as possible.
<Dko> I don't think I have.  Cause I havn't heard of that beffore
<lostmonk> now, when it come to the network config part right in the begginning
<rolfzor> omg
<lostmonk> it says it cant find a network
<Dko> <--- hates being a linux newb ><
<lostmonk> asks if i wanna set it up static or something
<lostmonk> i just byapss the step, could that be the problem?
<rolfzor> Dko: install it through synaptic and try again
<kergan> how is you net configured in win
<lostmonk> i have no clue
<kergan> go look
<lostmonk> it just does it all automatically
<lostmonk> what am i looking for?
<kergan> if it uses static routing or dhcp
<ChrisC_> Can you all recommend a stable IRC client for someone (me) who uses IRC like once a month but is scared by XChat?  I currently uses Mozilla's Chatzilla on Windows.
<tuggy1> hmmm I need for programs open
<Dko> rolfzor: Alright.  Just let me see if I can find
<lostmonk> dhcp
<kergan> hmm it might not reconize your nic card then
<lostmonk> i have a garbage integrated nic
<bob2> ChrisC_: you can use chatzilla on linux
<rolfzor> ChrisC_: chatzilla runs on linux too
<bob2> ChrisC_: what scares you about xchat?
<kergan> lostmonk,  then thats wot it is
<kergan> lostmonk, do you have a 3com laying arount
<ChrisC_> Hmmm, I installed Mozilla but the CZ button isn't there ...
<lostmonk> nope
<lostmonk> i have no extra stuff
<bob2> lostmonk: did your cd burn correctly?
<kergan> lostmonk,  any network card
<lostmonk> dunno
<lostmonk> i had an error at a different part than last time, so i dunno
<kergan> bob2 it worked just says cant find network
<rolfzor> ChrisC_: you have to install the mozilla-chatzilla package
<bob2> kergan: that's not answering my question :)
<ChrisC_> Aha!
<kergan> lostmonk,  it is a good burn this time
<ChrisC_> I should be back in a minute with a different client :)
<lostmonk> i dunno
<tuggy1> what are some good program recommendations for stealing files? I mean sharing files
<kergan> bob2,  it worked casue it errors out at the network setup part of the install
<Dko> rolfzor: Yes that worked.  Thanks ^^
<lostmonk> id assume it was
<tuggy1> like with gnutella or edonky
<lostmonk> i burned at half the speed as the 1st time
<bob2> kergan: no, that doesn't mean the cd is ok
<bob2> kergan: that's a sign that the cd is *not* ok
<rolfzor> Dko: np
<kergan> bob2,  not in my expereance
* tuggy1 wishes shareazza would port to linux
<kergan> but ok
<bob2> lostmonk: can you run the "check cd" step?
<rolfzor> tuggy1: nicotine is great for music
<rolfzor> (its a soulseek client)
<lostmonk> is there a way to see if my hardware just is not supported?
<lostmonk> lemme check
<ChrisC_> tada!
<lostmonk> not that i see
<tuggy1> thanks rolf
<tuggy1> any others?
<lostmonk> its nero
<adbak> lostmonk: check out http://www.linuxcompatible.org
<ChrisC_> I apoligize in advance for the n00b questions I'm about to ask.  I know unix systems (work in QNX all day long) but need help getting my bearings in my new Ubuntu installation ...
<ChrisC_> s/apoligize/apologize
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ChrisC_> I have a basic Ubuntu Warty install ...
<ChrisC_> Recommend a CPU/memory status tracker?  Like something that resides at the bottom of the screen somewhere.  Ubuntu approved, of course.
<lostmonk> as long as its green, its compatible, right?
<bob2> ChrisC_: gnome has a system monitor applet
<bob2> ChrisC_: right click on the panel -> add applet -> system monitor
<adbak> chrisc_: gdesklets?
<kergan> gkrellm is a far sepior systom monter
<bob2> and takes up far more space and cpu
<nomasteryoda> true, on both counts
<tuggy1> OH NO!! Im only using 152 megs of ram
<kergan> bob2,  not to bad if you keep all the plugins out of it
<lostmonk> this so sux
<kergan> but i cant stop form playing with the plugins
<ChrisC_> OK, really stupid question:  "right click on the panel"  where?  I tried ...
<kergan> anyware
<bob2> anywhere on the bare panel
<bob2> ie not on another applet
<tuggy1> beed more apps running
<ChrisC_> hmmm, mozilla buttons in the way, must learn how to size those ...
<tuggy1> I want to know if my swap partition works
<adbak> the grey bars at the top and bottom of the screen
* lostmonk debates on a different distro
<tuggy1> damn linux and it s good memory managment and non resource hogging applications
<kergan> lol
<nomasteryoda> tuggy1, if you are logged in then it is working
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<kergan> i have 516mbs of ram and i havent even tuched my swap yet
<ChrisC_> OK, still lost ... "bare panel" ... oh CHRIST you meant the thing at the TOP of the screen.  I was clicking around the taskbar at the bottom ...
<tuggy1> I have never had anything more to swap yet
<kergan> i have even made my swap 128mgs
<ChrisC_> bingo!
<lostmonk> should i try to get like a barebones install of linux first or somthing?
<tuggy1> I have a gig for swap
<bob2> ChrisC_: that is also a panel, but it doesn't have any free space
<adbak> lostmonk: have you tried to do the default install?
<lostmonk> what do you mean?
<tuggy1> 12 windows open so far... no slow down!! this thing must be broken, its missing the bullettime application load features of windows
<ChrisC_> hmmm, as soon as I installed the System Monitor panel, the mouse got jumpy
<adbak> what are you trying to install/configure?
<ChrisC_> removed it -> mouse smooth again
<nomasteryoda> tuggy1, if you add the mplayerplug-in with mozplugger installed you get the controls in the mozilla player window
<lostmonk> i restart with the cd in
<lostmonk> and it never gets past base install
<bob2> lostmonk: have you checked the cd burnt correctly yet?
<tuggy1> mplayerplug-in?
<lostmonk> ive reburnt it once already
<nomasteryoda> yea
<calamari> tuggy1: what's sad is that this 333MHz machine should be capable of that.. but linux is paintfully slow on it.
<adbak> is your cd-drive reliable?  i had trouble installing ubuntu on this comp but that was due to a faulty cd-drive
<nomasteryoda> calamari, did you mod hdparm?
<bob2> lostmonk: no, that's not the same
<lostmonk> never had issues with it before
<bob2> lostmonk: check that the CD burnt correctly
<lostmonk> how?
<nomasteryoda> to speed up the HD access speeds
<calamari> nomasteryoda: dunno.. not sure what that means :)
<bob2> lostmonk: select 'check cd' from the installer menu
<calamari> oh
<bob2> or use md5sum on it
<tuggy1> why wont this computer slow down!!!!
<lostmonk> installer menu on the cd?
<ChrisC_> hmm, it's the network component of the System panel that causes the jumpy mouse.  I wonder if that's a warning of network trouble (brand new install)
<bob2> tuggy1: chill dude
<tuggy1> 246mb of ram used
<tuggy1> sorry
<adbak> lostmonk: try installing ubuntu again, but instead of hitting enter after your computer boots up, type 'custom-expert'
<lostmonk> ok
<nomasteryoda> look at this article... http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/12/14/166253&tid=89
<lostmonk> then what?
<nomasteryoda> for hdparm
<nomasteryoda> er, the url that is
<calamari> nomasteryoda: thanks, I appreciate that :)
<adbak> then you'll have a list of options that you can use to check the cd or install various parts of ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> lostmonk, look at sudo lspci
<lostmonk> ah, ok
<lostmonk> sudo what?
<nomasteryoda> sudo lspci   - lspci lists pci hw
<tuggy1> I should get a screen shot of this when Im done
<lostmonk> and what with the md5sum thing am i looking for?
<nomasteryoda> that the md5 matches for the iso
<lostmonk> dunno how
<nomasteryoda> nero has that option too... pretty sure of that
<nomasteryoda> i have done it, but since i have used k3b for the past year, i have forgotten windows junk ...hehe
<kergan> ya me too
<nomasteryoda> k3b is the kde cdburning app
<tuggy1> heheI opened all off the standard ubuntu apps that are installed normally
<nomasteryoda> calamari, if you mod the hdparm, first do the dma option then if it is stable, try something more daring
<lostmonk> i have old nero soo
<kergan> with minimal kde crap installed
<nomasteryoda> yea
<tuggy1> only using 381mb of ram
<mroth> hmm.. im using 700mb running only xchat, thunderbird, firefox, gaim, and some terminal windows
<tuggy1> wow mroth... youve got to be kidding
<nomasteryoda> lostmonk, look here
<nomasteryoda> http://www.fastsum.com/press/md5-hash.php
<mroth> according to resource monitor anyhow
<ChrisC_> OK, next n00b question:  when I do some action requiring root, what governs whether I get a password prompt for that action?  It seems to be remembering the root password sometimes (i.e. no PW prompt)
<tuggy1> are you compiling in the background?
<nomasteryoda> that should get you going on a windows burn
<mroth> what are your stats coming from/
<mroth> nope
<nomasteryoda> and free
<tuggy1> from gnomes system monitor
<mroth> maybe it uses more because I have more total
<mroth> (2gb installed)
<CheatersRealm> ChrisC_, if you su to root, then you just need the password when suing, then you are root.  if you use sudo then it remembers it and sometimes it just doesn't require a password (at least it can be set up that way)
<tuggy1> yeah I only have a gig installed
<mroth> firefox has a VM size of 120MB :/
<mroth> haha wtf trashapplet has a vm size of 27.3mb
<nomasteryoda> CheatersRealm, ChrisC_ also note the option to open a root terminal
<tuggy1> how many tasks running?
<nomasteryoda> which requires only entering sudo password once
<tuggy1> I have 143
<adbak> ChrisC_: or you can always use the root terminal: Applications -> Sys Tools -> Root Termina
<mroth> why on earth does an icon of a trashcan need 30 megs of ram
<ChrisC_> let me do a test to see if I can come up with a testcase to illustrate what I mean ...
<kergan> i have 150 running and still only takeing  2/3 of my ram
<mroth> 90 tasks total
<CheatersRealm> I am really considering running ubuntu
<tuggy1> yeah my trash take 24mb
<tuggy1> kergan how much ram?
<kergan> 516
<nomasteryoda> CheatersRealm, Ubuntu rocks
<tuggy1> I have every gnome game launched right now :)
<ChrisC_> adbak: actually, that's what's driving my question:  why don't I get a root PW prompt when I try to open a root terminal (it just opens)?
<CheatersRealm> nomasteryoda, I figured I might get that response here :)
<cryptomatt> i get this error right at the boot process saying that VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda6.
<tuggy1> chris there is no root
<tuggy1> it uses gksudo
<cryptomatt> this is because its an reiserfs
<bur[n] er_> cryptomatt: do you even use ext3?
<tuggy1> so it asks for your password
<cryptomatt> no i dont
<bur[n] er_> well there you go ;)
<ChrisC_> tuggy1: I know :) so what do you want to call the root terminal :)
<cryptomatt> how can i prevent it from trying to read a ext3
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, if you used sudo within 5 min then it acutally keeps your status as "sudo"
<cryptomatt> i mean it just slows up my boot
<lostmonk> nomasteryoda, how do i use that?
<nomasteryoda> the checker?
<ChrisC_> nomasteryoda: aha!  first prize!
<cryptomatt> burber: ??
<lostmonk> yeah
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<CheatersRealm> what is ubuntu's package management system's name?
<tuggy1> umm it should be called the sudo terminal
<nomasteryoda> apt
<bur[n] er_> CheatersRealm: synaptic?
<adbak> CheatersRealm: apt
<ChrisC_> nomasteryoda: is that configured somewhere?
<CheatersRealm> aight, thx
<tuggy1> but it is in full root use mode
<adbak> CheatersRealm: APT - Advanced Package Management
<cryptomatt> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda6.
<cryptomatt> VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hda6.
<tuggy1> am I the only one here that has a root file manager?
<cryptomatt> it tries ext3, then it tries ext2 then settles for reiserfs
<cryptomatt> how can i make sure it just tries reiserfs upfront
<nomasteryoda> the sudo timeout?
<tuggy1> crypt, they talked about this on the forums
<tuggy1> search there
<nomasteryoda> lostmonk, just download and install the program on windows ...
<CheatersRealm> adbak, I know what APT is, maybe not what it stands for, but over the past few years, I've learned the power of the google
<nomasteryoda> then check the iso md5sum
<nomasteryoda> with it
<CheatersRealm> :)
<cryptomatt> tuggy1: i will try that
<bur[n] er_> cryptomatt: if you find out... enlighten me ;)
<adbak> CheatersRealm: don't forget http://www.apt-get.org
<ChrisC_> OK, next question, this one's a bit tougher and longer to ask ...
<bur[n] er_> i'm curious as well
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er, about?
<ChrisC_> I want to just test out the 3D performance of my new machine (my first one wiht any kind of 3D hardware) ...
<bur[n] er_> nomasteryoda: about the ext3 vfs error on boot when using reiser
<ChrisC_> I downloaded the doom3-demo but it won't run ...
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, what kind of card, memory, etc
<nomasteryoda> nvidia is generally the best out there
<tuggy1> chris have you tried glxgears
<CheatersRealm> ChrisC_, can you run glxgears?
<ChrisC_> I installed the nvidia drivers and it goes to X but then falls to a lower resolution version of my desktop with mouse frozen in upper left corner; Ctrl-Alt-Backspace recovers
<nomasteryoda> i have 256mb and it runs well
<tuggy1> to make sure you got 3d
<cryptomatt> burner: i think it has to do with the boot image.. i think this particular boot image assumes a ext based FS.. settles for reiserfs eventually.. perhaps kernel will need to b recompiled?
<ChrisC_> glxgears:  glad to, synaptic?
<tuggy1> nope
<tuggy1> just type it into a term
<ChrisC_> running now!
<CheatersRealm> what's it's fps?
<tuggy1> how many fps?
<nomasteryoda> if it bumped back to lower res, then nvidia is not running... you get a splashscreen for nvidia then the login
<CheatersRealm> haha tuggy1
<tuggy1> lol
<ChrisC_> where does it display the fps
<CheatersRealm> I think back in the terminal
<tuggy1> in the term window
<tuggy1> damn
<nu-unxsaintaant_> hey
<ChrisC_> oh, yeah ... 1300 fps
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, some of the screensavers are GL, so they can also display fps
<ChrisC_> 2000
<tuggy1> thats not bad
<CheatersRealm> ok, does ubuntu have redhat-like config scripts for the services like apache?
<ChrisC_> MSI FX5700LE
<tuggy1> so 3d works for ya
<tuggy1> umm what does doom 3 do when you run it?
<ChrisC_> tuggy1: agreed :)
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, have you tried bzflag?
<nu-unxsaint> anybody know anything about Synaptic's repositories?
<bur[n] er_> CheatersRealm: rcconf ?
<nomasteryoda> also 3d
<bur[n] er_> nu-unxsaint: yes
<ChrisC_> It goes to a graphical startup screen, but after a few seconds bails out to the hosed screen I described above
<ChrisC_> lemmee try it again
<CheatersRealm> bur[n] er_, ok, that's part of it, will I have to edit the config scripts manually if I want apache to run a certain way?
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, make sure dvi and glx are in the XF86Config file
<ChrisC_> oh wait, I can't, it'll kill this session ...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bur[n] er_> CheatersRealm: how do you want it to run?
<CheatersRealm> three key smash!
<bur[n] er_> /etc/apache/httpd.conf ?
<ChrisC_> nomasteryoda: OK, I'll look ...
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, turn on the logging in xchat so you can save the sessions
<CheatersRealm> bur[n] er_, right, so there's no systemwide configuration utilities? (i've used gentoo so I know how to do it, and I also have used fedora which does it all bascaily for you)
<nomasteryoda> very handy sometimes
<bur[n] er_> CheatersRealm: does what?
<ChrisC_> nomasteryoda: I'm actually using Chatzilla, I'll evolve to a better IRC client some day :)
<nomasteryoda> lol
* bur[n] er_ still has no idea what CheatersRealm wants to do
<nomasteryoda> ok
<CheatersRealm> bur[n] er_, like, they help you set up the servcies, not just the runlevels, but they actually do the configs
<nomasteryoda> xchat is on ubuntu warty disc
<CheatersRealm> I don't have a 'thing' I want to do now, it's just I wanted to know if ubuntu rolled it's own config utils
<bur[n] er_> rcconf is it
<bur[n] er_> afaik
<CheatersRealm> ok, thanks
<tuggy1> cheat.. it has all the debian config utils i think
<CheatersRealm> I've never used deb.
<CheatersRealm> how much do they do?
<nomasteryoda> CheatersRealm, you can also use webmin
<tuggy1> umm they should do just about everything?
<ChrisC_> my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file has a Load "glx" but nothing about dvi
<nomasteryoda> CheatersRealm, there are many 1000s of packages for deb
<CheatersRealm> ok, cool
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, oops ...
<nomasteryoda> meant dri
<nomasteryoda> type
<nomasteryoda> o
<ChrisC_> ok, yeah, that's in there
<nomasteryoda> does it also have nvidia as the Device driver
<nomasteryoda> in that file
<ChrisC_> tell me where to look :)
<tuggy1> hmm anyone know good programs to use for either edonkey or gnutella?
<nomasteryoda> Section "Device"
* tuggy1 is going to make shareazza do a port to linux
<ChrisC_> yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> sounds good then
<ChrisC_> and the identifier matches
<nomasteryoda> good
<ChrisC_> OK, let me just try it and I'll be back
<nomasteryoda> so looks ok from that aspect
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, look at
<nomasteryoda> lsmod
<nomasteryoda> oops
<nomasteryoda> missed him
<tuggy1> anyone use mldonkey?
<kergan> nope just limewire
<tuggy1> looks like its just what Im looking for
<nomasteryoda> azerus here
<ChrisC_> yeah, it died
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, lol
<nomasteryoda> look at
<nomasteryoda> lsmod
<CheatersRealm> btdownloadcurses.py !
<tuggy1> yeah I use azeruas
<nomasteryoda> to see if nvidia driver modules are loaded
<CheatersRealm> (that + screen)
<tuggy1> mldonkey died?
<nomasteryoda> CheatersRealm, lol
<bur[n] er_> azureus even
<ChrisC_> yep
<nomasteryoda> azureus rocks
<nomasteryoda> cool
<CheatersRealm> nomasteryoda, actually, that's what I use, my college blocks bt, so I dl from home over ssh
<bur[n] er_> good stuff... just slow... abc is supposedly making a 2.7.0 release for linux soon
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bur[n] er_> it's python based... so faster than azureus :)
<bur[n] er_> college blocks bt?
<bur[n] er_> how? you can use any port you want
<CheatersRealm> bur[n] er_, packet shapers
<nomasteryoda> ssh is the way to go
<bur[n] er_> wow
<bur[n] er_> impressive
<CheatersRealm> yeah
<CheatersRealm> well it doesn't stop us
<ChrisC_> big sucker, too:  "nvidia   4821428  12"
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> sure it is
<nomasteryoda> but it is the best video set out there
<ChrisC_> Oh, no arguments ...
<CheatersRealm> gnite
<nomasteryoda> nite
<CheatersRealm> if anyone wants a gmail invite
<CheatersRealm> first 10 to ask me get them
<CheatersRealm> just msg me
<ChrisC_> so anyway, I start of the doom3-demo, it goes to a splash screen, then bails out to show what appears to be a 640x480 chunk of my desktop, non functional
<trombie> are there drivers for the GForce 2 agp card >2yr old in ubuntu?
<CheatersRealm> trombie, arn't they the same as the newest ones?
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, are the other modelines in your XF86Config file?
<zenwhen> trombie, yeah
<zenwhen> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<trombie> i dunno
<nomasteryoda> including that resolution?
<zenwhen> trombie, theres no difference
<zenwhen> You use the same instructions as people with brand new cards.
<trombie> thinkin about tryin linux for awhile
<ChrisC_> nomasteryoda: oh boy, I get to remember all that old Xconfig stuff again ...
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> if you have the drivers then i would mostly guess the issue is with resolutions
<nomasteryoda> i hate that part of x
<nomasteryoda> is always problem
<ChrisC_> OK, there are several modelines, one for each color depth, each with plenty of resolution options including 640x480
<nomasteryoda> crud
<ChrisC_> OK, so how about recommending another simple game that I can use just to see my 3D card do something :)
<Blackwell> windows <duck>
<ChrisC_> zing!
<nomasteryoda> bzflag
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> is cool and worldwide play
<adbak> any luck, lostmonk?
<lostmonk> im reburning it again
<calc> http://armagetron.sourceforge.net/
<lostmonk> if this dont worjk
<lostmonk> im throwing the damn system out the window
<nomasteryoda> gltron is good way too
<lostmonk> freakin BS
<nomasteryoda> lol
<calc> http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net/
<lostmonk> ive gone thru 5 cd's
<calc> those are a couple nice open gl games
<lostmonk> its 130am
<lostmonk> this is just ridiculous
<bur[n] er_> bzflag is sweet
<aeruder> tuxracer!
<lostmonk> im going to linux to lose problems
<Blackwell> lostmonk: you are? bwaahahaha
<tuggy1> lol
<nomasteryoda> lostmonk, once you get going ... it is very sweet
<bur[n] er_> linux does not help against stupidity
<nomasteryoda> like a whole new universe has opened up to you
<lostmonk> yeah well, i cant take many ore headaches form this
<bur[n] er_> oooh... ouch, sorry ;)
<Blackwell> yeah, after you have solved all the problems it is very nice. (replace "it" with whatever gives you problems :)
<lostmonk> stfu
<bur[n] er_> just playin mate
<lostmonk> bbiab
<ChrisC_> trying to figure out bzflag ...
<nomasteryoda> oh yea?
<ChrisC_> is there a practice mode?  I assume if I join a server I will be ripped to pieces :)
<nomasteryoda> just enter a username you want, then an email address .. bogus works
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> noobs are ok
<nomasteryoda> try one of the ducati style ones
<nomasteryoda> or spirals
<nomasteryoda> is fun
<nomasteryoda> tab for jump
<nomasteryoda> right mouse for flag release
<nomasteryoda> left to fire
<nomasteryoda> you'll live
<ChrisC_> OK, n00b question: how do I jump out of that app and back to my regular desktop?  Alt-Tab didn't do it ...
<nomasteryoda> have to quit using esc
<adbak> at the lower left of the screen, you'll see a button.  click it
<nomasteryoda> then arrow down to quit
<adbak> nm
<ChrisC_> adbak: talking about being in a fullscreen game ...
<nomasteryoda> so did it work ok
<nomasteryoda> most fullscreen games are keyboard only to login/out
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, which server?
<ChrisC_> OK, that was fun
<ChrisC_> which server:  heck if I know :)
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> Spirals is cool
<nomasteryoda> so your GL is working fine...
<nomasteryoda> good
<regeya> sorry
<ChrisC_> back again ... see, it's the simple things in life (tuxracer)
<ChrisC_> yeah, GL seems to work :)
<ChrisC_> don't know what's up ID's butt
<nomasteryoda> tuxracer is nice
<nomasteryoda> yea... google lists some others with same issue
<ChrisC_> synaptic is just too damn easy
<nomasteryoda> lol
<calc> ChrisC_: use dpkg then :)
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<calc> dpkg --force-all is nice
<nomasteryoda> try using suse's yast and synaptic together...hehe
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<calc> just ask daniels ;)
<nomasteryoda> ChrisC_, make sure you don't
<nomasteryoda> lol
* calc hides from daniels before he wakes up
<lostmonk> this is just dumb
<lostmonk> 4 cd's, all freezing at different points
<lostmonk> wtf?
<ChrisC_> back again, this time dizzy from armageTRON
<ChrisC_> wheeee!
<ChrisC_> OK, it's a quarter to 2am, time to go
<ChrisC_> Thanks nomasteryoda for your help, I'll probably be back tomorrow with more serious tasks :/
<aeruder> or he'll still be up playing bzflag...
<lostmonk> is there anyone here that truly knows this damn thing all the way thru?
<bur[n] er> lostmonk: what thing?
<lostmonk> this damn distro
<bur[n] er> uhh..
* bur[n] er knows it well enough
<lostmonk> everyon has such great things to say about it
<lostmonk> but the damn thing wont work
<TongMaster> heya, is there a way to use the live CD as a rescue CD? I"ve not been able to find it so far.....
<lostmonk> or amybe the mirror i used has a bad iso?
<regeya> hm...I'm guessing that the lovely bluecurbve for debian package on themes.freshmeat.net doesn't come with the kde style packaged...considering running alien on FC's package...
<lostmonk> cuz i have burned thru 4 damn cds
<regeya> lostmonk, you've lost me.  I'm running ubuntu right now.
<bur[n] er> lostmonk: do an md5 sum?
<bur[n] er> sure your download is good?
<regeya> I've tried my best to break it, too, I really have.
<lostmonk> its freezes at different points everytime
<bur[n] er> do you burn .iso files the right way
<lostmonk> on every cd
<lostmonk> yeah
<lostmonk> ive burnt them plenty
<bur[n] er> md5sum it?
<regeya> m eh
<lostmonk> it did a verify and no issues
<lostmonk> i downloaded a diff app to burn it just for a verify
<Synek> hi
<fjordlander> Hello all - pretty crowded here!
<bur[n] er> lostmonk: i mean the download!!!
<bur[n] er> not the burn
<lostmonk> how do i md5 the dl?
<bur[n] er> if the burn verifies fine... great, but if you're burning crap, who cares
<bur[n] er> lostmonk: u in windows?
<lostmonk> yeah
<bur[n] er> get a lil program called "dsmd5"
<bur[n] er> verify the md5sum with the sum posted on the ubuntu website
<TongMaster> nevermind, brain in nuetral
<lostmonk> i have no idea how to use this thing
<bur[n] er> drag and drop the .iso onto the md5 program
<lostmonk> okay
<bur[n] er> it will calculate an md5 sum
<bur[n] er> it's a way to verify a file downloaded is the same as the file on the server
<lostmonk> nothing happened
<lostmonk> where is the sum on the site?
<lostmonk> got it
<lostmonk> they match
<lostmonk> now what?
<lostmonk> ive never had an issue with a cd before now
<lostmonk> and ive used 3 apps to burn the cd
<bur[n] er> damn
<bur[n] er> i was hoping they wouldn't ;)
<bur[n] er> on that note... i have no idea
<bur[n] er> shitty media?
<bur[n] er> or maybe ubuntu doesn't like some of your hardware
<bur[n] er> i dunno
<lostmonk> i burned 1 copy at 2x
<bur[n] er> i had no issues
<lostmonk> so then what else can i try?
<lostmonk> where can i find a different distro?
<lostmonk> one that works already
<NewComer> i'm having problems upgrading from warty to hoary, i get errors updating console-data
<fjordlander> Ubuntu does not seem to like something on my P4.   Downloaded and burned and can install on a P3 but installer hangs just as it displays the prompt to select the language for install on my P4.  No keyboard response. Ideas?  Can't switch to another console to view output even when i set debug options for boot.
<AcidPils> is your keyboard broken?
<AcidPils> ;)
<aeruder> fjordlander: usb keyboard?
<nomasteryoda> distrowatch
<RuffianSoldier> nomasteryoda ??
<RuffianSoldier> what about?
<fjordlander> ps2 keyboard not broken
<RuffianSoldier> NEWS FLASH! PS/2 KEYBOARD NOT BROKEN!
<fjordlander> And Thats Not All!!!!!
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<fjordlander> For $2 more you can have a mouse not broken too!!!
<craz_out> hrm, i'm installing ubuntu on a mates computer, and it keeps freezing on "load hotplug system" or something like that..
<craz_out> anyone know what's up with that?
<lostmonk> hehe
<lostmonk> i just had it freeze on me in 4 spots, with 4 different burns of the cd
<craz_out> i can't seem to get around it...  recovery mode still does it, and init=/bin/sh doen't work cause it's a usb kb
<lostmonk> im moving on
<lostmonk> seems i just cant install it myself
<fjordlander> Hmm... I am freezing with a ps2 keyboard on a P4 Mobo with radeon card at choose language for installer stage
<Zotnix> crazney, have you looked at dmesg?
<craz_out> Zotnix, nah
<craz_out> Zotnix, can i login at that stage?
<Zotnix> Well, you can look at it once you log in.
<fjordlander> I have set installer to full debugging but since it freezes at the the point it has just initiated framebuffer, I can't see debugging data
<craz_out> but it's freezing during init..
<Zotnix> Ah, ew
<fjordlander> Installs fine on a P3.  Also I know stock debian will install without this issue
<craz_laptop> over here now
<Zotnix> craz_laptop, so you can
<Zotnix> ack
<Zotnix> so you can't boot up at all?
<craz_laptop> well it freezes on 'starting hotplug subsystem'
<craz_laptop> i can't swithc virtual terminals
<craz_laptop> at that stage
<Zotnix> Does it time out or it never goes on?
<craz_laptop> never goes on, it seems
<RuffianSoldier> ha
<craz_laptop> Zotnix, any idea how to get around it?
<Zotnix> craz_laptop, did some googling. Not really sure.
<craz_laptop> hrm, just tried some random boot cd my mate had lying around, it froze on the hotplug stuff too
<sid77> hi
<Zotnix> What kind of hardware do you have on there?
<craz_laptop> Zotnix, hrm, xp3000+, usb kb/mouse.. standard other stuff
<Zotnix> Which live CD do you have burned?
<adnans> hmm, Xorg feels a lot slower after the recent updates :/
<craz_laptop> slax i think
<craz_laptop> and it's a shuttle pc
<Zotnix> I meant the Ubuntu
<Zotnix> warty-i386.iso ?
<craz_laptop> oh
<Zotnix> Or something like that?
<craz_laptop> 4.10
<craz_laptop> i can't find a hoary cd, is that right?
<Zotnix>  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<Zotnix> Did you get that one?
<craz_laptop> he thinks so
<Aoi> I have 3 lan cards, eth0 eth1 (network) are sis and eth2 (internet) via. I had setup only eth2, how can I bring up eth0 and eth1? (I would like to setup a gateway using firestarter and I failed ifconfig)
<Zotnix> Which is a 64 bit processor... I THINK (if it doesn't work don't kill me) you need to get the amd64 release
<craz_laptop> nah, it's not a 64bit cpu
<craz_laptop> ahha!
<craz_laptop> usb keyboard it was
<Zotnix> Oh
<Zotnix> Odd.
<Zotnix> XP3000 isn't 64 bit?
<craz_laptop> nah
<Zotnix> Damn... I was off
* Zotnix can't keep up.
<Zotnix> What kind of keyboard?
<craz_laptop> usb keyboard.. laptop layout..
<craz_laptop> it says inki 1 on it
<craz_laptop> 89 keys
<Zotnix> Never heard of it.
<craz_laptop> yeah either
<craz_laptop> once i finalise the setup nstuff i can get a dmesg output for you, if you like.
<craz_laptop> hrm, ok another problem.. nforce 2 network drivers, they don't ship do they?
<RuffianSoldier> hey adnans
<adnans> hi
<RuffianSoldier> I am contemplating getting hot-chocolate
<RuffianSoldier> should I?
<adnans> hot grits, better
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> I wish
<housetier> RuffianSoldier go get it and bring some
<RuffianSoldier> now I want Waffle house
<RuffianSoldier> ill dcc you some
<housetier> :)
<Zotnix> modprobe forcedeth     can try that
<loz> My alsa sound doesn't work.  Where do I start trying to get that working.  I know it worked under alsa in gentoo, so why is it claiming no cards found?
<alka_trash> oh damn, I usually don't like Walmart but, http://media.linspire.com/howto/walmart.swf
<alka_trash> and this sounds pretty good too, http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/28447/index.html
<Zindar> morning
<aeruder> bah, that's crud
<aeruder> you can spend a little bit more and get a much better machine from the same place (walmart)
<alka_trash> have you seen the flash though
<alka_trash> it's killing me, penguin all over the place
<alka_trash> Linspire is like a commercial version of Ubuntu with KDE, I like how there logo are these cheesy people running, it's like bottle of vitamins
<alka_trash> it's always funny on how they rename sh!t to there own too
<alka_trash> I bet some kid is going to get this for Christmas and feel like I felt back in 83' when I got a intelevision instead of a Atari 2600.
<bassinboy> someone here makes the theme xfce-dusk  ... who is it?
<bassinboy> ChibiFs?
<remi> remi
<blipper> Hello.. anybody got any ideas about a Mentor/Mercury serial modem with conexant chipset compatibility with Ubuntu?
<remi> Si quelqu'un parle francais : A l'installation de Ubuntu, on ne m'a pas demande de mot de passe pour root Comment le defini maintenant ?
<ctd> remi: #ubuntu-fr ;)
<remi> merci
<rnwolf> I am trying to setup zope/plone on my new ubuntu setup. Can anyone help?
<xskoulax> morning
<zenlunatic> does ubuntu powerpc have wireless support?
<xskoulax> zenlunatic, i think it has support for the airport cards but not airport extreme
<xskoulax> and i would imagine it supports pcmcia cards that it supports under x86
<xskoulax> but don't quote me on that ;)
<zenlunatic> cool i think i found a good distro
<xskoulax> can't speak about it on ppc hardware yet
<xskoulax> at least until i steal my brothers new iBook on xmas day ;p
<zenlunatic> yeah well debian requires the 3rd iso for wireless-tools
<xskoulax> but its been on my viao laptop for 2+ months now
<xskoulax> which is the longest a linux distro has stayed on here
<martin_> these faqs are frustrating
<martin_> GOD
<martin_> they dont explain anything
<xskoulax> zenlunatic, it will be easier to install with a wired net hookup
<xskoulax> but i did install with out
<martin_> people how do i switch to console mode from like uhm animated mode?
<martin_> like using commands
<martin_> and not your cursor and such things.. . .
<xskoulax> today is my first time back on #ubuntu since like the end of october i think, so i'm a little out of the loop
<xskoulax> but the box has been running smooth in the intervening period, updates have worked good
<xskoulax> i did manage to somehow lose my wep key week and a half ago though
<xskoulax> but i'm certain that was me
<martin_> xskoulax: can yo usee this?
<xskoulax> yea
<martin_> oh i thought people cant see my messages
<xskoulax> sup martin_
<martin_> everyone seems to ignore me for some reason
<martin_> *sigh*
<martin_> could you help me out a lil?
<xskoulax> i'll try
<xskoulax> but i'ma n00b
<xskoulax> i might know what you need though
<martin_> do you know how to switch to console mode?
<martin_> you know, like windows has dos
<martin_> this has some other thing
<xskoulax> you can click on applications > system tools > terminal
<xskoulax> that would bring up a "dos box"
<xskoulax> in windows terms
<martin_> cool
<martin_> and i can use that to do whatever i like?
<martin_> i mean, it has effect?
<xskoulax> ctrl+alt+f1-f6 will also bring up command line and you would use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the Graphical interface
<xskoulax> well martin_ you can do anything a normal user can
<xskoulax> to do root stuff in ubuntu you use sudo
<martin_> what is root stuff?
<xskoulax> more detail on sudo is where i would be starting to get out of my depth
<xskoulax> root is the admin account on linux
<martin_> ok, and sudo?
<xskoulax> sudo is a way of accessing root account commands from your account
<martin_> alright... umm
<xskoulax> most linux's force you to have a root and a normal account
<martin_> whats the best way to learn about this system?
<martin_> this is my first tiem with linux... took me an entire day just to install it.. i had lots of weird problems
<martin_> playing with the terminal?
<xskoulax> martin_, stick with it; when you get things working you get a nice warm fuzzy feeling ;)
<martin_> yeah im sticking with it, i like this much more than windows
<xskoulax> terminal would be the dos equilivent
<xskoulax> www.linuxquestions.org is a good forum for general linux stuff i've found
<martin_> skoul
<martin_> ah cool
<martin_> say, how do i get windows to boot whenever i like and ubuntu to boot whenever i like without windows taking over?
<massi> ciao!
<xskoulax> martin_, you need to install windows before installing ubuntu
<massi> hi ^^
<martin_> i thoght so
<xskoulax> otherwise it will overwrite the area ubuntu needs to boot
<martin_> hi massi :)
<martin_> man
<martin_> windows is a bitch
<xskoulax> ubuntu and linux in general isn't as arrogant :p
<martin_> so tell me please, how do i set things?
<xskoulax> set things?
<martin_> i mean
<martin_> lets say i format
<martin_> and install windows... and then i go and install ubuntu
<martin_> then i can decide how to devide the partitions?
<martin_> without ruining the windows installation?
<massi> well..i'm trying to use a picodisk (usb mass storage)..i've done mount /dev/sda .. but into /dev/ i haven't /sda .. what can i do ?_?
<martin_> sorry massi thats like chinese to me :/
<martin_> i still havent figured out how to listen to music -_-
<massi> martin_, ^_^ understood
<xskoulax> martin_, the best solution if you can is to use another computer for learning linux that way you can't hose you windows install
<xskoulax> if thats not possiable i'd prefer to use 2 seperate harddrives to keep things seperated
<martin_> skoulax, dont have another computer :/
<xskoulax> thought that might be the case
<martin_> thats a pretty good idea.. i wonder where i could get another hard drive though, im short on cash
<ctd> Unless it's essential, usually the best way is to just go straight linux and boot off windows.
<ctd> That way you force yourself to learn.
<xskoulax> there is less risk of messing up important work with stuff on seperate hard drives
<xskoulax> ctd has a very good point
<martin_> yes, ctd does ^^
<xskoulax> i guess it depends on what you need your computer for
<martin_> well finally i found some people who answer my questions
<martin_> i was getting really frustrated
<xskoulax> if your are a gamer going pure linux could get frustrating fast
<martin_> oh... cause i am
<martin_> although i havent been gaming in the past week at all
<xskoulax> but if you need a stable computer for email word processing and internet you really can't go wrong with linux
<martin_> i could stop quake3ing for a while i suppose :)
<xskoulax> quake3 works on linux
<xskoulax> \o/
<martin_> cooooooooooooooooool
<martin_> how can i get it up and running?
<martin_> i dont understand jack shit about all these packages
<xskoulax> i've got it working on the slackware install i did for my brother waaaay back
<martin_> i dont even know what a package is
<xskoulax> package is like a zipped program kinda
<xskoulax> except in ubuntu and indeed other debian distributions you have a nice program called apt-get
<xskoulax> it downloads the program and anything else it needs to run
<xskoulax> and will install it too
* subterrific points out the potential for puns with all the talk of zipped packages
<martin_> where can i get it?
* xskoulax tells subterrific its rude to point ;)
* subterrific retreats
<xskoulax> it?
<martin_> the apt get
<xskoulax> its installed on ubuntu by default
<martin_> oh o_o
<martin_> how do i run it then
<subterrific> martin_: use synaptic, it is a gui front-end for apt-get
<martin_> ?
<xskoulax> yea
<xskoulax> sub has a point there
<xskoulax> i use synaptic too
<xskoulax> great program
* beezly is away: party time - on the piss
<martin_> is it included in ubuntu also?
<xskoulax> yea
<martin_> whats a front end btw
<martin_> like a skin?
<xskoulax> kinda
<xskoulax> apt-get is like a dos command
<martin_> ok.. how do i run it then?
<martin_> oh i see
<martin_> and front end is the graphic version
<xskoulax> yea
<subterrific> martin_: Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic
<martin_> cool :)
<subterrific> those menus should be at the top of your screen
<xskoulax> martin_,  you have ubuntu running now?
<martin_> yes
<xskoulax> or you here on a windows install
<martin_> its the only things installed
<xskoulax> ahhhh
<xskoulax> ok then so you already have have the battle done ;)
<martin_> i dont really wanna install windows to be honest
<martin_> :
<martin_> )
<martin_> man installing ubuntu was frustrating
<martin_> it took me more than a day
<subterrific> martin_: just hang around irc, ask questions, you'll be pro in no time
<martin_> my cd burner didnt work, my HD was connected wrong and lots of shit
<xskoulax> martin_, don't worry about it its like learning a new language
<martin_> cool sub
<xskoulax> you only get profecient by using it
<martin_> yeah xsouklax, only thing i need is a way to learn it
<martin_> but #ubuntu pretty much serves that need :)
* neighborlee is away: He flew the coop for a bit.
<xskoulax> its a good place to start
<xskoulax> www.ubuntuforums.org is the english language forum for ubuntu
<martin_> cool thanks
<subterrific> and don't forget google
<xskoulax> and it looks like they have a guide that i didn't know about http://ubuntuguide.org
<subterrific> google knows all
<martin_> google is godlike :)
<xskoulax> google > *
<martin_> true, true.
<martin_> ok im gonna try to use synaptic
<martin_> brb
<martin_> wow
<martin_> i have like a million packages
<xskoulax> yea there are all kinds of programs
<martin_> all these programs are installed?
<xskoulax> and that would just be with the default repositories
<martin_> seems so. i thought i didnt have anything
<xskoulax> no not all of them
<martin_> oh, i have them though?
<xskoulax> those are the programs you can get from the default repos.
<martin_> repos = ?
<xskoulax> its like a laundry list of the programs those repos. know about
<xskoulax> repositiories
<Agrajag> repositories
<martin_> and repositories are?
* xskoulax sux at spelling
<martin_> hehe
<Agrajag> a place to get software
<martin_> oh ok
<martin_> xskoulax, which program do i need for quake 3 to run?
<martin_> oh, wait , before that - how can i get bittorrent to run?
<Agrajag> you need to download the installer from id's website.
<xskoulax> well you would need to get 3d drivers installed first
<karlos> hello everyone...i'm having a headache with "jack"..does anyone know anything about "jack"
<karlos> ?
<xskoulax> karlos, i don't know jack ;P
<pw> groan
<Agrajag> for bittorrent: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<karlos> i'm trying to run ardour
<martin_> agrajag, could you be more newbie-friendly and specific please? :)
<karlos> it's to do with sound
<Agrajag> martin_: open a terminal
<Agrajag> run that command I gave after the colon
<martin_> alright brb
<xskoulax> applications > system tools > terminal
<Agrajag> close synaptic first.
<Agrajag> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run <<< quake3 for linux
<Agrajag> all you need if that and the quake3 cd
<xskoulax> well and 3d drivers for your graphics card :p
<RuffianSoldier> hey beyond - do you like soup?
<martin_> agrajag it says unable to lock the administration directory
<martin_> is another process using it?
<martin_> something liek that
<Agrajag> martin_: I said to close synaptic first.
<martin_> oh oops :)
<martin_> agrajag, if i press ctrl+alt+f1 its like terminal right?
<beyond> RuffianSoldier, what are you talking about ?
<Agrajag> well yes, but it's usually better to just run a terminal in X
<xskoulax> applications > system tools > terminal
<martin_> alright
<RuffianSoldier> beyond - do you know what soup is?
<Agrajag> yeah
<beyond> RuffianSoldier, no I don't
<RuffianSoldier> YOU SHOULD TRY IT!
<RuffianSoldier> google soup
<martin_>  sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<martin_> er
<martin_> e: couldnt find package
<beyond> ok...I'll take a look
<xskoulax> Agrajag, martin_ is on a new install
<xskoulax> might he need repos for that
<Agrajag> aw crap, that stuff's in universe?
<martin_> yes.. my first time using linux in general
<Agrajag> martin_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
* xskoulax a noob but not virgin :p
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> actually
<Agrajag> martin_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xskoulax> Agrajag, you can prolly guide him better than me
<Agrajag> gedit should be easier to use
<Agrajag> there should be instruction in that file on enabling "universe"
<martin_> alright.. whats universe?
<xskoulax> martin_, if you type alt+f2 you can get a run box
<Agrajag> it's a set of package sthat are not in the standard ubuntu distribution
<xskoulax> you can paste that command there if you need
<xskoulax> to open gedit on that file
<martin_> oh coooooool
<martin_> finally im learning how to do something :)
<xskoulax> \o/
<martin_> so the sudo gedit stuff is actually connecting to some server and downlaoding things from it?
<Agrajag> huh
<Agrajag> no
<xskoulax> no
<martin_> oh.
<xskoulax> gedit is like notepad
<Agrajag> it's editing a text file on your computer
<martin_> oh lol
<martin_> why would i want to do that then?
<martin_> right now i mean, concidering i want to downlaod bittornado
<Agrajag> to enable the universe repository.
<martin_> oh ok, ill read it then
<martin_> brb
<Agrajag> You ned to tell apt that you want to use software from anothe repository
<xskoulax> sudo is saying i want to run this command as the admin, gedit is the program you want to run, and /etc/apt/sources.list is the path to the file
<martin_> Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network?
<Agrajag> yes
<martin_> what is uncommenting
<Agrajag> remove the #
<xskoulax> yea that means remove the # from infront of the lines
<lifeless> xskoulax: aptitude can uncomment lines for you
<martin_> from all of the lines in that text file?
<xskoulax> no
<Agrajag> no
<xskoulax> not all
<Agrajag> just those two
<martin_> the 2 first ones?
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> the two following that statement.
<xskoulax> ## leave alone # remove
<martin_> Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<martin_> those i do not touch?
<Agrajag> yes
<martin_> bah.
<Agrajag> ERGH
<martin_> look :
* xskoulax wonders if we have 2 many cooks
<Agrajag> yes
<xskoulax> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<martin_> the first ## is : Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<xskoulax> becomes deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<martin_> the second ## is: Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Agrajag> you see the two lines, right after that one that sayas "the next two lines"?
<Agrajag> those two
<martin_> the universe lines?
<Agrajag> they have a URL in them, and at the very end they say "universe"
<Agrajag> remove the # from the front of those lines
<martin_> and i leave the the 'fetch software from the network' alone?
<Agrajag> yes
<xskoulax> martin_, it might help to maximize the editor
<martin_> yeah, ive maximized it :)
<xskoulax> so wordwrap isn't confusing the issue
<martin_> ok ive removed the comments
<Agrajag> ok
<martin_> saved and closed
<Agrajag> save the file
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> now
<Agrajag> back to the terminal
<martin_> ok
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<Agrajag> runt hat line
<martin_> 44% waiting for headers.
<martin_> cool, working
<xskoulax> yea
<martin_> 184kb/sec, sweet
<xskoulax> that line is actually 2 commands
<martin_> yeah i understood that && means "and"
<xskoulax> yea
<martin_> and & does nothing?
<xskoulax> Agrajag, ?
<Agrajag> && means that when the first command completes successfully, run the second.
<Agrajag> If the first command fail, do not run the second.
<Agrajag> filas
<Agrajag> FAILS
<martin_> Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<martin_> bah?
<xskoulax> & does nothing correct
<Agrajag> man my fingers must be retarded
<martin_> er i need to rewrite the error it gave me
<Agrajag> xskoulax: yes it does
<martin_> hold on this might take some time.
<Agrajag> & by itself runs a command in the background, rather than the foreground
<xskoulax> ok koo thats what i thought
* xskoulax decides to leave that kettle of fish alone for now
<martin_> some packages could not be isntalled. this may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are usding the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of incoming.
<Agrajag> that's... odd.
<Agrajag> back in a moment.
<martin_> theres another thing, sec
<xskoulax> martin_, i'm guessin he's checking something
<martin_> since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against taht package should be filed. the following information may helpo to solve the situtation:
<martin_> xskoulax, alright. btw, how do you type my name? you actually type it, or is there a hotkey or something
<xskoulax> i type mar then hit the tab key and it finishes it for me :D
<xskoulax> you could use xs tab for me
<xskoulax> i would imagine
<martin_> the following packages have unmet dependencies: bittornado-gui:depends:libwxgtk2.4-python but it is not going to be installed
<martin_> oh cool
<martin_> i didnt know you could do that here
<xskoulax> that means bittornado needs a python libary
<xskoulax> which would be a dll in windows
<xskoulax> at least thats my understanding
<martin_> i dont even know what ddl files are for
<martin_> is there a hotkey to maximize/minimized windows?
<xskoulax> dlls are like small chunks of program that can be use by lots of programs
<xskoulax> but if you are missing the dll your program is like wait a second i have a peice missing
<xskoulax> and crashes :D
<xskoulax> alt+f5 alt+f9 its seems
<martin_>   oh ok :)
<Agrajag> figure it out yet martin_ ?
<xskoulax> i'm guessing you're using xchat for irc, if you click on the X icon it will show the short cuts on the menu
<martin_> Agrajag, nope
<xskoulax> <martin_> the following packages have unmet dependencies: bittornado-gui:depends:libwxgtk2.4-python but it is not going to be installed
<martin_> xskoulax, yes i am
<zenkov> hm :-(
<martin_> xskoulax, which x icon, top left?
<xskoulax> yea
<xskoulax> sorry i meant the program icon not close :p
* xskoulax slaps me for not thinking about that
<martin_> xskoulax, i didnt close :)
<xskoulax> i know, but that was poor guiding on my part :)
<zenkov> My problem is that I dont have a /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd entry. In /dev I have entries for my disks, for my audio devices, for my input devices and also for my floppy device but no entry for my cdroms. How i can fix it?
<martin_> how come alt+f8 doesnt do anything?
<martin_> it should resize
<xskoulax> dunno
<xskoulax> i,ve never used those short cuts before
* xskoulax scratches head
<xskoulax> you have to click near the edge i think with that
<martin_> oh, its done with the arrows
<alexissoft> hi
<martin_> with the keyboard arrows
<xskoulax> oh yea
<xskoulax> yea just tried it
<martin_> hello alexissoft
<xskoulax> see martin_ you just taught me something
<zenkov> :-(
<martin_> yes xskoulax ^^
<xskoulax> zdrasti zenkov
<martin_> google > #ubuntu > *
<zenkov> xskoulax: hi
<xskoulax> thats as far as my russian extends but least i could do was say hi
<martin_> i know a few russian words. kak dila?
<zenkov> :-)
<xskoulax> i know that one t00
<martin_> :)
<xskoulax> zhopa
<xskoulax> :D
<martin_> where did Agrajag go?
<xskoulax> ammm
<xskoulax> nore sure
<xskoulax> not*
<martin_> xskoulax, maybe you could help me?
<xskoulax> i know what the problem is but i don't know how to fix it :/
<Agrajag> I'm here
<martin_> yo Agrajag
<Agrajag> what is the problem?
<xskoulax> Agrajag did you see this <martin_> the following packages have unmet dependencies: bittornado-gui:depends:libwxgtk2.4-python but it is not going to be installed
<Agrajag> hm
<xskoulax> zenkov, i think you would have to add the stuff for your cdroms manually
<Agrajag> what about: sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python
<xskoulax> nm i misread that
<Agrajag> then: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<martin_> working on it..
<xskoulax> its not seeing the actual devices, are they burners zenkov
<martin_> Agrajag, i ran it through f2 but it didnt do anything
<martin_> oh i didnt click run in terminal :)
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> just keep a terminal open dude
<martin_> oh ok
<Agrajag> makes things a lot easier
<martin_> well it finished both things
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> what happens when you run btdownloadgui from a terminal
<martin_> lets find out
<martin_> command could not be found
<xskoulax> btdownloadgui or btdownload-gui
<xskoulax> ?
<martin_> same
<Agrajag> it's btdownloadgui
* xskoulax dosn't have bt installed so i wanted to make sure it wasn't a typo
<Agrajag> so wait, you said "it finished both things"
<Agrajag> what do you mean?
<martin_> well i ran those 2 commands from f2
<Agrajag> ok
<martin_> so all i saw is "done" and it closed
<Agrajag> run it in a temrinal
<martin_> ok sec
<Agrajag> open a terminal, keep it open
<martin_> ok
<Agrajag> the alt-f2 run thingy is best used for starting GUI programs
<xskoulax> applications > system tools > terminal if you forgot where it is
<martin_> Agrajag, after running sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python it gave me the same error
<martin_> as the first time
<martin_> xskoulax, didnt forget, thx though
<Agrajag> ok, something is seriously messed up
<xskoulax> yea i think so, i just grabbed it from universe fine
<martin_> -_-
<xskoulax> mmmm
<zenkov> xskoulax: but why don't work udev/rules.d/udev.rules and udev/cdsymlinks.sh?
<xskoulax> zenkov, are you talking to me in russian :P, I'm pretty much a n00b
<martin_> xskoulax, he's asking you why those files or whatever dont work
<xskoulax> i just know that burners are treated like scsi devices oftern
<xskoulax> martin_, i realised what he was asking, its over my head though :D
<martin_> :)
* xskoulax wonders if zenkov understood my meaning
<martin_> bah.. so synaptic doesnt work at all on my comp?
<xskoulax> martin_, it prolly works
<martin_> xskoulax, how do i change password?
<martin_> user password, that is
<Agrajag> try another package maybe?
<Agrajag> martin_: passwd
<Agrajag> run that in a terminal
<martin_> alright
<Auzy> hey all
<martin_> ok cool
<martin_> hi Auzy
<Agrajag> well, I hope you figure out your apt problem, but as it's about 3 am I'm going to sleep
<martin_> Agrajag, what other package?
<Agrajag> dunno
<Agrajag> um
<Auzy> I'm just curious if anyones been working on trying to get enlightenment 17 working in ubantu?
<martin_> Agrajag, alright, thanks for the help and good night :)
<xskoulax> Agrajag, u in west coast us/
<xskoulax> ?
<Agrajag> yes
<xskoulax> ok denver here
<xskoulax> :D
<xskoulax> gn Agrajag, i'll see if i can help him out
<Agrajag> night all
<martin_> night
<martin_> xskoulax, how do i add a timer to the chat?
<martin_> next to each one's nickname
<martin_> to know what time the message was sent
<Auzy> hmm.. i guess thats a no?? cause I really need the e17 libs for the thing I'm making :(
<xskoulax> martin_, settings > prefs
<xskoulax> there is an option to time stamp text
<martin_> well xskoulax do you have any idea about what my problem might be?
<tuxJr_14> hi
<demon666_nl> hi
<tuxJr_14> hi decklin
<tuxJr_14> hi demon666_nl
<decklin> hi tuxJr_14 :)
<demon666_nl> Will there be a network install for ubuntu ? (I know I can do this with debian and after that upgrade to ubuntu but a friend of mine wants an easy way to install ubuntu and he hasn't got a cd-rom drive)
* tuxJr_14 gotta fix the tab completion in opera
<tuxJr_14> hi decklin
<demon666_nl> hi tuxJr_14 :)
<tuxJr_14> hi demon666_nl
<demon666_nl> Will there be a network install for ubuntu ?
<siretart> demon666_nl: I already installed warty via network
<opi> demon666_nl: You can run it in ,,custom'' mode, install base and apt-get rest
<jordi> siretart: he means a tiny CD image.
<Pozac> I thought there was a tiny CD image.
<etorix> ok im trying to figger out the debian-installer hd numbering
<etorix> i want to install to hda3
<etorix> hda1 exists , hda2 is a extended, does that mean #2 in the installer is tho correct?
<etorix> the*
<|Snegec|> I'm trying to figure that out too..
<remi> remi
<siretart> jordi: I dont find it right now, but I used to have a tiny cd netinst image (about 4mb iso image) for warty
<demon666_nl> I meant installing without a CD
<demon666_nl> I mean a floppy image
<|Snegec|> how exactly do you set up a dsl connection once ubuntu is installed?
<pisuke> hi. anyone knows if ubuntu cvs binary has http proxy support? how can I enable it?
<Zomb> can anyone paste the sources.list line for the current ubuntu unstable branch?
<pisuke> Zomb, just s/warty/horay
<sid77> hi
<Zomb> pisuke: s,debian,ubuntu, -> no "just", dude
<Zomb> the doc search system on the homepage sucks. Does not find "sources.list".
<demon666_nl> Will there be a floppy netinstall image for ubuntu ?
<frogbert> Can someone tell me how to mount another ext3 partition so that any user can read/write to it?
<davybondo> Hi my 1st time on irc
<housetier> hello davybondo
<housetier> welcome to the harsh and addictive world of irc
<jordi> davybondo: welcome to the productivity blackhole.
<housetier> HAHAHAHAa
<jordi> heh
<davybondo> Hi housetier and all you guys
<davybondo> can I ask 1 of you a question about Ubuntu
<davybondo> this is my 1st time useing Ubuntu ....I was useing Mandrake
<vegai> I wonder if the ubuntu team is considering a default firewall setup?
<Zomb> frogbert: ext3 is not stupid fat. It knows permission flags, so do not try to cheat the kernel.
<housetier> davybondo ask your question here and it will most likely be answered
<vegai> frogbert: easy ;) mount /dev/hda8 /mnt ; chmod -R a+rwx /mnt/*
<vegai> but that's probably not what you wanted..
<davybondo> I'm trying to access my hdc drive but it's disabled anybody know how I can access it......Thanks
<Pozac> disabled?
<davybondo> I have XP on the hdc drive and Ubuntu on my slave drive hdd
<Pozac> frogbert, can't you just set low permissions on it?
<Pozac> davybondo, have you selected the correct partition?
<Pozac> hdc1 or whatever
<davybondo> ya tried both ...they have a red icon on them
<ar|k> what is ubuntu all abt. its spreadin like fire
<bob2> www.ubuntulinux.org, it's the coolest linux distribution in town!
<Pozac> ar|k, ubuntu means humanity towards others ;)
<ar|k> is it better than mepis/.
<davybondo> says I dont have permission it wont let me log on as root
<Pozac> davybondo, what does mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows say?
<bob2> mepis is a livecd
<bob2> ubuntu is an operating system
<ar|k> simple installation?
<frogbert> Okay so will that say that way when I reboot?
<Pozac> davybondo, are you aware of the way root is handled in ubuntu?
<davybondo> I'll try that Pozac ...should I type into a terminal window
<cef> bob2: you know what I need? a livecd with dev tools and distcc.. *grin*
<bob2> cef: haha
<cef> bob2: for all those work machines that sit idle every night
<Pozac> davybondo, yeah.. if you need to be root, use 'sudo -s' first
<Pozac> cef, like the gentoo one? :)
<ar|k> im new to linux. im thinking of installing mandrake10.1 cos they say this is the easiest. pls tell me what ubuntu can offer... plss
<cef> Pozac: yeah, but all ubuntu.. none of that silly gentoo over-optimization
<bob2> ar|k: if you don't know anything about linux, then about the only thing that matters is ease of installation.  I'm pretty sure ubuntu's is simpler than mandrake's.
<Pozac> cef ;)
<Pozac> ubuntu install is so easy
<ar|k> what abt other installations?
<Pozac> try them
<bob2> ar|k: you'd have to ask them
<Pozac> they are free
<Pozac> :)
<bob2> e.g., #mandrake or whatever
<Pozac> I highly recommend Ubuntu for everyone.
<bob2> me too
<ar|k> thanks
<Pozac> davybondo, did you add anything to your /etc/fstab file?
<davybondo> tried it Pozac typed in -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows and came back with               command not found, I know it is a ntfs file system
<bob2> you forgot the word 'mount'
<Pozac> davybondo, mount :)
<davybondo> no never heard of that
<bob2> "sudo mount  -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows"
<Pozac> if /mnt/windows is where you want it
<Pozac> Isn't this documented somewhere?
<bob2> yes
<Pozac> davybondo, read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886&page=1&pp=10
<bob2> also in the faq
<bob2> and the ubuntu guide thing
<Pozac> and lots of howto's
<demon666_nl> Will there be a floppy netinstall image for ubuntu ?
<davybondo> Thanks Pozac.......I think I'll go read up on it
<atropus> how can I unmount a flash drive when it is busy?
<bob2> demon666_nl: it's being worked on, and is a 'good to have goal, iirc
<bob2> atropus: kill whatever is making it busy
<Pozac> davybondo, no problem :) if you still have problems after reading, come back here :)
<jinty> man mount fstab
<davybondo> Thanks a lot      Cya later
<Pozac> demon666_nl, Please make one! ;)
<marco> is there someone who speek italian?
<usual> I do not
<marco> so, i try to speek en..
<demon666_nl> bob2 do you know if it's a goal for hoary or grumpy ? do you know where to find more about this on the wiki ?
<bob2> marco: #ubuntu-it
<bob2> demon666_nl: hoary, iirc, maybe on the hoary goals page?
<marco> thanks bob!!!
<marco> bye to all
<khinester> hello
<usual> hi
<khinester> i have installed ubuntu on a low spec laptop using the howto from the main site
<khinester> and have also added openoffice
<khinester> but can't find out how to start open office
<khinester> it is not in the applications folder
<bob2> which 'application folder'?
<khinester> when you click on the IceWM icon
<khinester> you have Applications
<bob2> you need to mention that you're using icewm then :)
<khinester> sorry
<vegai> I wonder if the ubuntu team is considering a default firewall setup?
<vegai> is there already a tool for defining firewalls?
<ar|k> is there PPPOE confiuration?
<vegai> (in an easy way)
<demon666_nl> bob2 : I can't find anything about it on the wiki. (only howto's if you've installed linux already or use knoppix or debian bootfloppy's)
<usual> vegai, I am using firestarter
<usual> vegai, it's nice
<usual> vegai, http://www.fs-security.com/
<demon666_nl> firestarter is nice. But not necessary if you don't install additional services. See http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7511
<usual> AndyFit1, very nice
<usual> AndyFit1, msg me your aim name again
<AndyFit1> usual: AndyFitzGeek
<usual> ok gotcha
<usual> icons look great
<AndyFit1> thanks mate
<usual> AndyFit1, just to let you know, gnome crashed for me on login
<usual> AndyFit1, said panel was already running
<usual> AndyFit1, gnome is behaving strange
<AndyFit1> ouch, thats happened to me in hoary too
<usual> AndyFit1, have you made a firefox icon yet?
<AndyFit1> now I know why people wear those _Insert name_ broke my gnome   t-shirts
<bob2> vegai: there are lots, but none of them were considered 'best of breed' enough to go in
<bob2> vegai: also, the default install has no need for a firewall
<usual> hehe
<vegai> demon666_nl: but aren't daemons automatically started in Debian/Ubuntu?
<AndyFit1> usual,  checkout http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/etq
<AndyFit1> I can't use the firefox logo.  but I have made an svg for it
<usual> AndyFit1, I see, nice work either way
<AndyFit1> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/etq/trademarks.svg  if you want the svg :-P
<etorix> will xfce4 go on this
<AndyFit1> etorix: yes
<usual> ERROR 404: Not Found.
<etorix> erm .. what about KDE
<bob2> demon666_nl: dunno then, I believe kamion was working on it...maybe ask on the ubuntu-devel list?
<AndyFit1> etorix: yes but  not much support for it with this distro
<usual> AndyFit1, did you move the file or something?
<AndyFit1> you'll basically  get what debian has
<etorix> ok .. im on amd64 .. i have sources
<AndyFit1> usual: I'm checking what happened to it ..    brisgeek is a debian box  . never lets me down.    fitzsimon.com.au is a win2k box ( I only use it for the storage space )  its constantly flaky
<usual> haha
<etorix> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" - Alpha amd64 Binary-1 .. i just installed
<AndyFit1> usual,  it went missing ... weird ..  its up now
<usual> k
<AndyFit1> usual, the October wallpaper  2nd from the top on http://brisgeek.com/etiquette/downloads.html  works best with the icon them I find
<usual> k
<AndyFit1> they are just cinepaint to gimp mods of the dark brown calender png files. a bit more elegant I think
* usual nods
<etorix> i have no root account .. .. no choice other than 640x480 ..
<etorix> so dialogs are un-accessible
<etorix> they go off-screen
<Roshbo> uptime
<usual> AndyFit1, how can I extract the trademark icons in inkscape
<AndyFit1> just open the svg file, make a new document 128x128 pt and copy paste the ones you want and save them
<wood1> Hi to all
<AndyFit1> hi wood1
<wood1> Great to back to #ubuntu
<wood1> I miss you guys and dolls
<AndyFit1> and welcome back
<usual> AndyFit1, I see a bunch or templates but nowhere to custom tell it to do 128x128
<AndyFit1> usual CTRL+SHIFT+D
<AndyFit1> just open the document properties dialog
<demon666_nl> vegai : all ports are closed by default and only opened when you install something like apache. But firestarter might be nice if you want to make sure those services aren't reachable. A firewall is also nice if you're paranoid :)
<AndyFit1> totem-xine and mplayer arent opening my divx :P
<demon666_nl> bob2 : thnx
<wood1> How do I transfer a file from Amsn to somebody from Gaim ?
<usual> AndyFit1, do I have to do something special to perfectly paste the icon into the new doc? or do I just drag it over it and hope for the best
<AndyFit1> I wanna watch theOCS02E06.  too bad I guess lol
<usual> AndyFit1, did you install the multimedia packages like libdvdcss2 or whatever
<AndyFit1> usual, those bugs were fixed when I visited the inkscape dev team in melbourne :)
<AndyFit1> it should work fine.  but ungrouping everything and pressing up down helps too.. also making sure you vacuum the defs every so often
<zenlunatic> how does one verify the iso is not corrupted? ie md5?
<zenlunatic> or does ubuntu not have this?
<AndyFit1> usual: yeah I installed everything needed.  and I didnt uninstall anything .  the same files that played a few days ago won't play now  with no corruption etc
<AndyFit1>  usual,  could you pm me you sources.list  ?
<usual> AndyFit1, sure
<AndyFit1> you= your
<AndyFit1> thanks .  I did alot of sources.list cleansing when gnome-panel didnt load ;)
<etorix> hmm .. why didnt i get an option to set a root password and account
<etorix>  how am i i sposed to edit
<usual> AndyFit1, 1 sec
<AndyFit1> etorix, because it uses sudo
<AndyFit1> now you type sudo -s  instead of su
<etorix> the user is in the sudoers?
<AndyFit1> if you want more than the first user to be able to use sudo  you have to edit sudoers
<etorix> ah ok
<etorix> no second user
<Shufla> hello ubunte[i] rs :D
<etorix> it seems to work ok so far but i need to do a bit of serious editing from within
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> may i aska fedora installation question here, if people dont mind?
<zenlunatic> no i mind
<da_bon_bon> oh! why? its REALLY serious and someone here might know!?
<AcidPils> dont ask to ask, just ask... (i guess noboby will know the ansyer ;) )
<fabbione> -> #fedora
<da_bon_bon> i inserted FC3 first disc , the install was about to start and it gave an error about disk space and i neede to restarts. henceforth, ever since install start, the x server starts, display a rainbow stripes horizontal lines and hangs the amchine
<AcidPils> answer even
<AcidPils> good question, next one ;)
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: i need all possible help
<da_bon_bon> AcidPils: LOL. i am serious! :P
<AcidPils> sorry, i never used fedora
<etorix> -> #fedora
<da_bon_bon> ok
<gsuveg> da_bon_bon: me on my new asus notebook, the fc3 dont works.
<etorix> i used fedora for a day or so
<da_bon_bon> gsuveg: it worked the first time
<gsuveg> da_bon_bon: test with ubuntu :)
<AcidPils> cant you change to a console? maybe with some more input would help
<da_bon_bon> gsuveg: i have alreadytried ubuntu and like it
<AcidPils> why fedora then? oO
<gsuveg> yes. why ?
<da_bon_bon> AcidPils: to get the feel of it. also, i LOVE kde
<AcidPils> kde is great... as long as i dont have to use it
<gsuveg> da_bon_bon: then apt-get install kde or so
<Kamion> zenlunatic: in the installer, go back to the main menu and look for "verify the CD-ROM's integrity" near the bottom
<da_bon_bon> gsuveg: ok. but i still wanana try FC3
<gsuveg> da_bon_bon: intall vmware ;)
<etorix> fc3 = no apt
* gsuveg dont use ubuntu :)
<da_bon_bon> gsuveg: i was thinking of that!!
<gsuveg> etorix: nono. you can use apt in fc
<Ileden> Hi! I'm quite new to linux (haven't gotten it to work well enough for me yet), and I'll probably be installing Ubuntu next time I'll try it out. I'm wondering if this channel is friendly towards help requests concerning ubuntu, and linux in general - can I get help here during the setup process?
<zeedo> Ileden: yep
<Ileden> Great. :)
<zeedo> as long as you have read the docs first, people here will be happy to help
<AcidPils> im also new to this chan, but most of the guys here are helful
<Ileden> Well, I'll be sure to try the docs first, but not everything is that well documented, at least for those with not much previous technical experience with linux...
<Ileden> I haven't yet read the ubuntu docs, though.
<|rufius|> Could anyone tell me how to change my default media player from Totem to something else?
<siretart> ah, hi AcidPils ;)
<Ileden> I'd also like to know whether this channel has a friendly attitude towards helping out on setting up technically insignificant, but usability-wise meaningful features for ubuntu? Often some of my questions and laments about some aspects of linux have been met with somewhat of a resistance from people using linux, which does make setting up a linux for my tastes a problem.
<siretart> Ileden: I have a good impression of the ubuntu community. Both in this channel and in the wiki
<siretart> Ileden: but you'll never learn if you don't try ;)
<Ileden> siretart: From what small I've seen at the wiki, I also got a good impression. One of the reasons ubuntu seems so appealing. :)
<Ileden> siretart: So true. The main problem is just that - you (or at least I) mostly learn by doing. But I need to have the system up and working for me to start learning how it works. And from previous experience it seems to set up linux (not just install) you need to know how it works. So there we have an endless loop. :)
<Ileden> by setting up I don't just mean the installation.
<Ileden> I mean installing and setting up all the software required for normal use of a computer system -.which is somewhat extensive list for me :)
<siretart> Ileden: ubuntu works fairly good at setting up a gnome desktop with office tools like openoffice and evolution. it depends how YOU want to use your computer. for many people this suffices
<etorix> best way to learn is by doing
<|rufius|> hrm i just want to get rid of totem... stupid totem
<AcidPils> hi siretart i found my way to this channel at last ;)
<siretart> hehe
<Ileden> siretart: yes, that is the problem, for most people Office is enough. I however have some more uses, and on previous occasion I haven't gotten all of the applications I want to work.
<Ileden> and most people that have more uses already know how to use linux. :)
<siretart> Ileden: what applications are you talking of?
<Ileden> well, last time I tried (Mandrake) I couldn't get grip to copy CDs properly, nor could I understand how the cd writing software was meant to be used. To name two examples.
<siretart> grip is not a burning application, but a fairly good ripper
<Ileden> oh, sorry, I wasn't using grip for trying to burn something.
<Ileden> I don't remember what I used anymore, it was more than a year ago, or something. :)
<Ileden> there were other problems as well, but I'm afraid I don't recall all of them either. :)
<Ileden> I have tried to map out my uses for my computer though, to approach moving to linux at least in a somewhat organized fashion.
<Ileden> But anyway, I'll probably won't have time for my next attempt at linux until next year, so this I'm just here to check out whether the Ubuntu community is nice and friendly enough to help me. :)
<urdalen> !search download accelerator
<rhodan> hello thar
<wood1> Amaranth, how are you?
<wood1> are you there
<AndyFit1> g'day,  anybody know if there is a specific file used for folding@home ?  and if so do they have a mimetype ?
<wood1> Treenaks, are you there ?
<wood1> AndyFit, do you know how to install fonts in Ubuntu ?
<wood1> I want to install some ttf fonts
<AndyFit1> wood1: yeah there are a few ways..    the easiest is to go to fonts:// in nautilus and drag and drop them
<AndyFit1> open nautilus  go  CTRL+L  type fonts://  and drag the ttf files in there
<wood1> fonts://
<wood1> that's it
<srbaker> anyone know of a good repository that has things like f-spot, muine, tomboy?
<srbaker> i need at least those appas
<wood1> thanks Andy
<AndyFit1> nps
<|rufius|> has anyone in here tried to play Postal for linux?
<|rufius|> hrm actually, more accurately, has anyone tried to play a game and have it completely mess up the xserver?
<AndyFit1> srbaker: f-spot is very unstable unless you get it from cvs
<royalbuds> hi, whats the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<|rufius|> royalbuds: ubuntu is more user friendly
<srbaker> oh
<srbaker> suck
<srbaker> what about tomboy packages?
<|rufius|> like if i try to play netpanzer or postal, my xserver goes nuts and dies on me, have to restart it
<royalbuds> |rufius|, but what about the packages, can i use debian mirrors?
<AndyFit1> the rest should be in unstable or multiverse
<AndyFit1> I mean universe
<srbaker> uh, tomboy isn't
<|rufius|> royalbuds: if you wanted to but i havent found much that the ubuntu mirrors didn'th ave...
<AndyFit1> srbaker ? hoary ?
<royalbuds> |rufius|, but i can use apt?
<srbaker> AndyFit1, no, warty
<kensai> royalbuds, yep apt is the package manager for ubuntu too
<AndyFit1> ahh sorry  yeah I know there is a repo for warty too.    getswea something something
<linux_mafia> srbaker, tseng's repo has those things
<|rufius|> royalbuds: its debian essentially, if it didn't have apt, you couldn't call it based on debian
<|rufius|> ;)
<srbaker> thx
<wood1> AndyFit, how do I know which services are running on my system right now ?
<linux_mafia> srbaker, hang on i give you apt line
<srbaker> http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/
<srbaker> :)
<linux_mafia> http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<AndyFit1> wood1:  in gnome-system tools there is a runlevel editor .  but for somereason it isnt included in ubuntu
<AndyFit1> I wish it were
<wood1> How do I use that ?
<wood1> Is it installed or do we have to manually install it ?
<linux_mafia> srbaker, im on hoary, fspot is a no go here still, you can install it, but it wont start
<srbaker> wow
<srbaker> tseng has all of those
<srbaker> nice
<AndyFit1> wood1  its not installed and I'm not sure why it isnt in the repos anymore
<srbaker> linux_mafia, ahh, then i'll wait for it to not suck
<AndyFit1> it was in there once
<wood1> What is tomboy ???
<AndyFit1> but I updated and it disappeared
<linux_mafia> srbaker, you could try cvs, but i havent bothered
<linux_mafia> wood1, mono app for taking notes
<srbaker> oh damn.  mono is only in universe
<srbaker> wood1, tomboy is a wiki for your desktop.  it kicks major ass
<wood1> What does it do actually ?
<linux_mafia> wood1, http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/
<srbaker> wood1, google for "Seven Cool Mono Apps" and read about it
<macewan> good morning from someone that has 10 days off :)
<linux_mafia> off what?
<macewan> work
<linux_mafia> oh
<mgedmin> is it possible to install ubuntu over the network from the i386 install cd?
<mgedmin> apparently the CD-ROM drive is not detected on Dell PowerEdge 750 servers
<mgedmin> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4062.html implies it is possible, but I cannot find network installation methods anywhere
<linux_mafia> mgedmin, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto/view?searchterm=net%20install
<AndyFit1> morning macewan
<macewan> :)
<AndyFit1> I'll be right back
<tim1> we have a fully transparent gnome-panel in hoary! yippie
<macewan> because of xorg
<macewan> ?
<kergan> not counting the vwm that ant transparent
<|rufius|> Does ubuntu use xorg or xfree86?
<kergan> werty uses xfree
<kergan> hoary uses xorg
<|rufius|> hrm ok
<tim1> macewan: no, gnome-panel and gnome-applets 2.9.3
<|rufius|> then i don't understand whats going on w/ netpanzer...
<tim1> actually i'm running xf86 under hoary
<kergan> i have xorg
<kergan> and i love it
<macewan> it's nice but i found it fairly slow
<kergan> i found its slow when i run xcompmgr
<kergan> so xcompmgr is for screenshots only
<wood1> Andy, how do I install tomboy ?
<DoktorTomoe> hi :)
<Pozac> hi DoktorTomoe :)
<DoktorTomoe> What is the proper way of installing JAVA under Ubuntu Hoary?
<macewan> untar, make, sudo make install I believe
<macewan> for wood1
<kergan> www.ubuntuguid.org go thare for java install DoktorTomoe
<Pozac> tim1, are all the applets transparent too?
<kergan> ubuntuguide.org
<kergan> Pozac, yes
<wood1> How do I open the Nautilus browser as the root user ?
<wood1> Andy
<Pozac> sweet
<wood1> macewan
<kergan> wood1, sudo nautlius
<macewan> tomboy install
* Pozac hits synaptic
<tim1> Pozac: the ones i use are, gnome-menu, volume, clock ...
<kergan> tim1,  and weather
<Pozac> tim1, no pager?
<kergan> lol
<Pozac> Am I the only one using the bubblemon applet? It's totally sweet, though slightly broken :(
<tim1> kergan: weather yes
<macewan> ah yeah dot slash configure before you make wood1
<tim1> Pozac: what does pager do? everything is german over here
<kergan> tim1,  i was makingshure you dint forget any applets
<Pozac> tim1, It shows mini previews of the workspaces
<Pozac> It doesn't seem to fixed yet :(
<kergan> its the vwm
<tim1> hm how can the pager be transparent ?
<Pozac> dunno :)
<Pozac> it can be better than now
<Gwildor|Work> Pozac, what is the "bubblemon"applet do?
<Pozac> it looks really out of place
<Pozac> Gwildor, cpu load, mem, swap monitor
<Gwildor|Work> Pozac, ahhh, imma have to look into that
<Pozac> Gwildor, it has some problems with memory though... it doesn't leave out the buffers/cache part, so memory seems to be full very quick :(
<DoktorTomoe> Java: tried the way of ubuntuguide, didnt work
<Blackwell> hi
<Pozac> hi BlacKnight|
<Pozac> blackwell
<kergan> DoktorTomoe, then you dint follow the instructions
<wood1> Andy, I can't paste some TTF fonts in Nautilus ?
<Pozac> :)
<kergan> casue its installed and works just fine
<DoktorTomoe> kergan: to the very letters.
<kergan> hmmm
<kergan> what ver of java
<kergan> 1.5
<Blackwell> java? install problems?
<kergan> Blackwell, i know
<kergan> lol
<kergan> welp i am off to work
<kergan> bye alll
<DoktorTomoe> 1.4.2
<DoktorTomoe> 1.5 does not work for me -_-
<Blackwell> DoktorTomoe: try better than "does not work"?
<DoktorTomoe> Blackwell: The custom banking account application written by that damn freelancer I have to use is not running under 1.5
<Blackwell> DoktorTomoe: ah, so java 1.5 is running fine on your box? who's next? :)
<DoktorTomoe> Java 1.5 used to run on that old SuSE-Box of mine. I tried it there. Ubuntu is pretty new on this system
* Blackwell notes DoktorTomoe prefers to not clarify what the problem is - sun java 1.5 or that java application of his.
<DoktorTomoe> Blackwell: The Problem is how to install Java 1.4.2 on Ubuntu, because I am stuck with this java application (it refuses to run under 1.5)
<Blackwell> DoktorTomoe: same way as 1.5 :)
<Blackwell> DoktorTomoe: http://javafaq.mine.nu/lookup?67
<Pozac> Are there any goodies in the linux-image-2.6.9-1 build that are not in 2.6.8.1 ?
<linux_mafia> Pozac, inotify
<Pozac> ohh
<Pozac> for gamin?
<etorix> is there a ppp-setup app?
<linux_mafia> Pozac, i guess, i only know of its use with beagle
<etorix> pppconfig gives me just errors
<etorix> /usr/sbin/pppconfig: line 24: BEGIN: command not found
<etorix> ha ha ha
<etorix> /usr/sbin/pppconfig: line 25: use: command not found
<Pozac> etorix, did you try System Settings -> Network ?
* Blackwell is a happy user of a router/nat black box - no more OS level fiddling
<etorix> ok ill try that
<etorix>  .. i cant find any ppp stuff in the *install* manual
<Pozac> linux_mafia, I'm hoping inotify/gamin will solve alot of my FAM woes :)
<linux_mafia> Pozac, i dont think gamin really has anything to do with inotify, at the moment anyway, until dnotify is completely depreciated
<Pozac> linux_mafia, ok :(
<Blackwell> hm. good to see that it is not only java developers who get "deprecated" wrong all the time. ;)
<Pozac> Blackwell, its deprecation or what win32 has become :)
* Pozac shivers
* Pozac ponders how to get the handles on his applets transparent as well
<linux_mafia> Blackwell, hey your right, i guess i never thought about it, must be mis-spelled/mis-used so often
* linux_mafia just had a quick google on "deprecated" and "depreciated"
<Blackwell> Pozac: win32, deprecated? funk, nobody told me. i need to tell my boss, we need to cancel the current project. :)
<Pozac> Blackwell, Its not. It should. :)
<Blackwell> linux_mafia: i keep seeing it in the java realm. it's too funny, even the sharpest and most nitpicking java folks get it wrong now and then. ;)
<Blackwell> Pozac: ah, perhaps, like any c level api :)
<wood1> What is the difference between a .tar file and a .bz2 file format ?
<Blackwell> but then again, someone's got to write the nice infrastructure for us high level bozos...:)
<Pozac> wood1, tar just packs file into one, no compression
<rhodan> hello thar
<Blackwell> wood1: one os file archive with compression, the other only an archive.
<macewan> http://www.macewan.org/index.php?m=200412#post-200
<Pozac> wood1, bz2 and gz are ways to compress that single tar file
<macewan> could someone look at that and tell me if it makes sense?
<macewan> it's a tomboy howto install
<Blackwell> wood1: actually, i take that bz2 being a file archive format back. it may be, don't know. :)
<Pozac> macewan, compiling is not needed on ubuntu
<Blackwell> macewan: install of vs. on?
<tim1> macewan: there are tomboy .deb packages
<macewan> really?
<tim1> in hoary ...
<macewan> what about warty
<Pozac> I got the package from somewhere when I ran warty
<Pozac> tim1, you got mono working in hoary?
<Blackwell> macewan: consider bold step marks or something, so that at first glance the steps can be told apart easily. oh, i know, i am nitpicking on form, not content. :-)
<tim1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tomboy/
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm not new to linux but I have never needed to try and dialup before, can someone point me to a good howto or to where the config is so I can try and figure it out?
<macewan> no, thanks for the input
<macewan> :)
<tim1> Pozac: there are also .deb packages for mono :)
<rhodan> neep neep
<Pozac> tim1, I can't install it since it was removed a few days ago
<Pozac> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ <- to get tomboy, from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Pozac> in warty
<Blackwell> Kirsch: got dsl?
<tim1> yeah i can't update it to 1.0.4 either, but 1.0.2 is still working
<macewan> well I'll be
<Pozac> So how do I go about installing 1.0.2 ?
<linux_mafia> shit, last cig
<Blackwell> linux_mafia: smoking can cause death.
<rhodan> is it worth upgrading to hoary hedgehog ?
<tim1> apt-get install mono=1.0.2
<Blackwell> and cancer. and...
<macewan> in hoary it complains about not have *mint or something another not being version 1.0.4
<rhodan> is hoaring hedgehog worth the upgrade ?
<Kirsch> Blackwell: No, Dialup
<Kirsch> old fashioned 56K
<Kirsch> PPP
<Pozac> tim1, version 1.0.2 not found..
<tim1> hm
<Pozac> rhodan, it breaks but it's sweet. You decide. :)
<linux_mafia> hoaring hedgehog, haha, (pictures a hedgehog out on a boozy stripclub night)
<rhodan> kekeke
<tim1> pozac: wait a second
<wood1> can the "tar" command be used to unzip .zip files
<rhodan> Pozac: what breaks ? anything major ?
<Pozac> use unzip
<wood1> I can't extract a .bz2 file using tar ?
<Pozac> rhodan, ubuntu is released every 6 months, with feature additions in the beginning (=breakage, like X.Org was a few days ago), but later on it will stabilize
<macewan> bunzip2 *.bz2
<Pozac> wood1, tar vxjpf archive.tar.bz2
<linux_mafia> wood1, it all depends, a straight .bz2 you would use bzip2 -d <file> a tar.bz2 then tar jxf <filr>
<maswan> linux_mafia: Ehm. j means to do automatic bzip2 decompression. either bzip2 -d first or j as a flag to tar.
<Pozac> wood1, if you have got X, then file-roller is a sweet tool. :)
<tim1> pozac: i have the 1.0.2 packages still in my apt cache
<wood1> By the way, I can't connect to this IRC Channel using Port 6667
<Kirsch> How do I know where my modem is?
<linux_mafia> maswan, yeah i know, didnt make myself clear, a straight .bz2 you would use bzip2 -d <file> or if you have a tar.bz2 then tar jxf <file>, better?
<Kirsch> which /dev/ttySX ?
<Pozac> tim1, I'll just wait for some fixage :)
<wood1> Could that be due to some firewall that I can't connect to this #IRC using gaim
<Pozac> tim1, thanks :)
<linux_mafia> maswan, or can you go tar j on a straight .bz2, is that what youre saying?
<tim1> pozac: ok :)
<wood1> linux_mafia, I think that my network administrator has block the port 6667
<wood1> How do I connect to gaim and still access port 6667
<pisuke> tar xvfz *.tar.gz or *.tgz
<pisuke> tar xvfj *.tar.bz2
<Blackwell> wood1: ask your network admin. you don't want to get fired for hacking your way around a block set up esp. for you.
<pisuke> that's it. or use fireroller :)
<linux_mafia> using gaim for irc? odd, or is it common? ive used xchat or bitchx only
<wood1> Well Blackwell, is there a way out ?
<Blackwell> packer/unpacker support isn't integrated into the file explorer?
<maswan> linux_mafia: the first thing
<Blackwell> wood1: a six-pack might do the trick.
<wood1> Linux_mafia, which software are you using to chat in this forum right now ?
<linux_mafia> xchat
<wood1> I am using gaim
<Blackwell> wood1: excellent, so your port 6667 is not blocked?
<wood1> How many of you here use Gaim to access this chat forum ?
<Blackwell> wood1: this is irc. not a forum.
<Aoi> hi ya, I can't figure out how to setup my home network. I would like ubuntu act as my internet gateway for another 2 boxes. I have eth0 internet (sis), eth1(sis) and eth2(via). witch ip I need to set on eth1?
<Pozac> in a way, it's also a forum
<Pozac> there were fora (?) before there phpBB and the internets
<Blackwell> Aoi: consider a little broadband router. that is more secure since there is less room for screwing up the security related config. you can still have the ubuntu box behind that nat router.
<wood1> Blackwell, this is the only PC on my network which does not have the port 6667 blocked because it is used as a fax Server
<Blackwell> wood1: yeah, i hear fax uses port 6667.
<wood1> Pozax, I understand that this is not a forum
<Blackwell> (kidding)
<Aoi> Blacwell what do you think use a nat router and setup firestarter?
<Pozac> Aoi, Use a class C adress, like 192.168.1.1
<wood1> So is there a way out to access this chatroom from my other Network PCs?
<rhodan> i'm trying to install mplayer following the FAQ off the ubuntu forum
<Blackwell> Aoi: i don't know what firestarter is. but i mean do not use a pc for the first line of defense. it is too easy to screw the security related configuration up.
<wood1> I have installed Ubuntu on all of my network pcs
<Aoi> Pozac, how can I do it? eth1 192.0.0.1 and my windowz box 192.0.0.2 ? (crossed over)
<rhodan> but when i run  $ sudo apt-get install libpng-dev
<Aoi> Blackwell, I see, firestarter is a iptables gui
<rhodan> it says i need to specifically choose one to install
<rhodan> any ideas
<Pozac> Aoi, you need the 192.168 part, but otherwise ok
<Aoi> I don't mind use ubuntu as the first line defense because it is dedicated
<wood1> So Blackwell, is there a way to connect to this chatroom from my other PCs ?
<Blackwell> Aoi: these routers cost something like usd30, 40. really worth their money.
<linux_mafia> Aoi, read a gateway or nat howto
<Kirsch> i know this may be a long shot, but i have an LG4500 (Verizon, USA) phone with a datacable, I know that in windows i was able to use it as a modem and dialup. Is there a way i can do this in Linux?
<Blackwell> Aoi: more points to get it wrong than right, with a full blown operating system, in my opinion. but that's just me perhaps.
<Aoi> Pozac, I can't figure out, ipconfig eth1 192.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ? then I need to forward ipv4 ?
<Pozac> I own a Linksys router. It's a 166mhz box that runs Linux :)
* Blackwell uses two routers, to separate the internet servers from the lan, too.
<wood1> Blackwell, how do you mean by a six-pack ????
<Blackwell> daisy chaining them works nicely :)
<Aoi> linux_mafia, I've try to find at google but I couldn't find a "easy" one
<Pozac> Aoi, echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward i believe
<Aoi> Blackwell, I see.
<Blackwell> wood1: a friendly smile, a six-pack of beer on the admin's desk, that may be all you need to get over that port block. :)
<Aoi> Pozac, oh just only it? wow nat rlz lol
<wood1> Oh no
* Aoi trying to setup nat
<Aoi> wait, if I tur on eth1, my eth0 internet goes down
* Pozac recommends howtos
<Aoi> I can't find a clear nat howto
<Pozac> the interface is down? or just can't connect?
<martin_> guys, in the terminal, when i want to use a command i have to first type gnome-terminal (and then) --help, for example. is there a way to make gnome-terminal a passive command or something?
<Aoi> if eth1 up, eth0 can't connect
<linux_mafia> Aoi, are they the same type of card?
<Pozac> Aoi, Are you sure you want nat and not just ip masq?
<wood1> hey guys and dolls, isn't there no way to connect to this chatroom from PCs whose port 6667 are blocked ?
<Aoi> linux_mafia, yes
<Aoi> linux_mafia, I have 2 sis and 1 via
<Pozac> Aoi, bring eth1 up first
<linux_mafia> Aoi, then you need aliases for the modules iirc
<Aoi> 1 sis eth0, another sis eth1 (the via one I don't mind)
<Aoi> modules iirc linux_mafia ? I don't understand O-o
<Aoi> Pozac, eth1 up but not active let me test
<martin_> guys, in the terminal, when i want to use a command i have to first type gnome-terminal (and then) --help, for example. is there a way to make gnome-terminal a passive command or something?....
<Pozac> martin_, We don't understand your question
<Pozac> martin_, How would you run a simple command like 'mount' instead of gnome-terminal (from the terminal?)
<macewan> you mean something like: man tomboy
<martin_> Pozac, you mean thats just the way it is in the terminal?
<macewan> help instructions
<wood1> Pozac, do you know a way to connect to this chatroom ?
<martin_> Pozac, how about when i go to tty?
<Aoi> pozac, if I turn on eth1, eth0 can't connect
<wood1> macewan
<Pozac> martin_, (and please don't just repeat it, it's not a nice thing to do like in real life)
<martin_> Pozac, in real life if someone doesnt hear you, its the most logical thing to do...
<Pozac> wood1, Dont known.. have your admin open up the port
<Pozac> martin_, But we heard you
<martin_> Pozac, ok sorry nevermind. i wont do that again
<Pozac> martin_, what exactly do you need to do?
* Aoi reading about nat again
<Pozac> clicking the terminal shortcut is the same action as running gnome-terminal
<Pozac> Aoi, hmm
<martin_> Pozac, im just trying to learn linux.. my first time
<linux_mafia> Aoi, sorry was on phone, you there?
<martin_> and typing gnome-terminal before each command can get really annoying
<macewan> Pozac: You said earlier that compiling isn't needed on Ubuntu.
<Pozac> martin_, it's ok, hang in there :)
<martin_> isnt there a way to bypass it?
<Pozac> martin_, you should _never_ need to type gnome-terminal
<Aoi> linux_mafia, yes
<martin_> but Pozac, if for example i type --help in the terminal window, it says unkown command
<macewan> Pozac: why is it not needed?
<martin_> only if i type gnome-terminal --help it works
<Aoi> linux_mafia, I'm trying to figure out how to "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Pozac> martin_, --help is not a command :) mount is a command
<martin_> oh.
<linux_mafia> Aoi, ok, i havent done this for ever, but basically, you cant have the same module used for 2 pieces of hardware
<grelli> I'm running hoary right now, and there seems to be a dependancy issue with things needing python 2.3, and 2.4 being standard in ubuntu.  I know hoary is development and I shouldn't be whining, but is there a way to fix that?
<martin_> Pozac, where can i get a list of commands then?
<Aoi> linux_mafia, I'm used to "su -"
<Pozac> martin_, type ls /usr/bin
<Aoi> linux_mafia, oh I see, what I'm supposed to do in my case?
<Aoi> linux_mafia, eth are loading ok, but I can't figure out how to setup it
<martin_> it says no such directory, Pozac
<Pozac> martin_, In linux (unix) all executable files are in /bin and /usr/bin
<Pozac> note the slash / .. not \ like windows
<pw> Pozac: that's not right; what about /usr/X11R6/bin
<pw> ?
<Pozac> pw, true.. and the rest of $PATH
<macewan> Pozac: I guess because the packages can be retrieved via apt-get? :)
<martin_> well it says theres no such directory Pozac
<martin_> although ls works
<Pozac> martin_, why are you typing commands? what do you want to do?
<crimsun> grelli: you should not be whining :)
<Pozac> Otherwise, you really should be clicking around in ubuntu's gorgeus Gnome :)
<crimsun> grelli: for the most part, the transition to python2.4 is going smoothly
<mojo> ala
<mojo> x-mas is close
<pw> jingle bells
<mojo> merry x-mas all ubuntu-users and developers
<macewan> not everyone celebrates christmas
<Blackwell> i wonder how long it will take for that x-mas thing to turn sour this year. :)
<grelli> crimsun there just seems to be a few packages that still depend on 2.3
<Pozac> macewan, sorry, the packages can.. from the wiki FAQ
<mojo> I'm not christian but I still celebrate x-mas for the sake of all ppl
<Blackwell> i predict one more day until people start with their yearly "yeah, yeah, f*cking happy x-crap, move on ffs..." ;)
<etorix> e crimsun
<Pozac> macewan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<martin_> Pozac, i want to learn how to use linux through commands, not through graphics...
<martin_> i can do that through windows
<Pozac> martin_, then you need to read
<Pozac> hehe
* pw nods
<martin_> Pozac, thats why i asked where can i read
<pw> martin_: It might be an idea for you to get a good Linux boox.
<pw> er.
<pw> Book.
<Pozac> yah
<pw> Try "Running Linux".
<Blackwell> martin_: it helps to have some gui to get something going and working at all. believe me...you cannot avoid "OS sex" with linux. ;)
<Blackwell> martin_: hell, not even os x manages to keep the unix backend away from you.
<macewan> linux.org may have links to such things martin_
<Pozac> linuxdoc.org perhaps
<pw> martin_: If you really, really, really want to "learn linux" then you should install Linux From Scratch.
<bassinboy> Chibifs?
<pw> None of that wussy hand-holding "distribution" nonsense.
<etorix> o'reilly is always good
<Blackwell> martin_: if available to you, consider installing linux in a vmware environment. allows for quickly testing various distros, etc. without any risk of destroying your existing pc configuration.
<crimsun> re etorix
<etorix> e
<crimsun> grelli: patience, patience :)
<etorix>  im on a ubuntu x64
<grelli> crimsun I know, I've used debian for years
<wood1> Ok bye to all
<crimsun> bye wood1
<wood1> bye
<etorix> apt doesnt like my xfce4 sources
<Pozac> good luck, wood1
<wood1> Cheers to Ubuntu and this Chat room
<mknisely> Looking for assistance installing a Sonicwall Long Range Wireless Card.
<Pozac> Getting closer.. the term is channel :)
<micsch> what happens if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<grelli> I know how things get
<Pozac> micsch, nothing
<micsch> realy
<Pozac> micsch, ubuntu-desktop just depends on what the ubuntu desktop should contain
<Pozac> so if you only remove that, it shouldnt change anything
<crimsun> etorix: how is it complaining?
<Pozac> unless the devs change how they want the desktop to be
<mknisely> Can anyone assist with installing a Sonicwall Long Range Wireless card?
<etorix> i tell a lie .. it sees it
<Pozac> I had to uninstall ubuntu-desktop to install totem-xine
<etorix> unless xfce4x64 is in ubuntu
<mknisely> Soniwall Wirelss (802.11b) install help needed...
<micsch> http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<etorix> ok .. it was giving a ign at the beginning .. but its ok now
<pw> http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/SenaoCard
<pw> that may point you in the right direction viz: what the card really is
<mknisely> the linux-wlan makes no mention of a Sonicwall Card.
<pw> on the face of it, it looks like it's a prism2 based card.
<mknisely> I know that it has a Prism2 chip.
<mknisely> I must drop.... will return.
<macewan> anyone upgraded to the latest alsa for sound blaster card use with 2.6.8?
<etorix> o0o-er .. wot .. no gkrellm
<garcia79> hi to all. why i cannot login as root? everytime i have to login as user and type "su" and password...
<usual> garcia79, sudo
<etorix> its not a bug .. its a feature ..  apparently
<garcia79> i use sudo to do some operations on the system, but i use su to change to root...
<usual> sudo -s
<etorix> theres a howto in the manual
<garcia79> sudo -s? oh thanks usual and etorix
<usual> garcia79, sudo -s will drop you into a root shell
<Aoi> Pozac^AFK, thanks dude, I had sucessfully set up
* Aoi happy
<garcia79> i understand...thanks!
<garcia79> i have another stupid ;-) question.
<garcia79> how can i connect to the internet. I'm not kidding! i used pppoeconf to configure my connection ADSL, but now i' dont know how to connect...
<usual> dunno
<usual> i use cable
<garcia79> excuse for my english
<Gwildor|Work> my dsl just......worked
<martin_> garcia79, are you using a router?
<etorix> tried pon
<Pozac> garcia79, does network-admin work?
<garcia79> i think that my adsl modem is not a router...
<garcia79> i try to explain me better....
<garcia79> now i'm on line using ubuntu with my dsl modem
<Pozac> garcia79, my adsl modem run DHCP, so I just use dhcpcd on my WAN interface :)
<martin_> Pozac, i used synaptic to get codecs are whatever for music player to play mp3
<martin_> i updated and installed whats it called hmmm...
<garcia79> but i don't know how to connect... what command from terminal? i know it is a stupid question. i'm connceted but i don't now how i did
<Pozac> martin_, I use xmms for mp3
<martin_> well gst something
<martin_> anyhow..
<crimsun> martin_: gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Pozac> garcia79, ifup eth0 perhaps?
<martin_> crimsun, thats the one
<martin_> :)
<garcia79> no....
<Pozac> gstreamer-mad enables rhythmbox and beep-media-player to play mp3s
<crimsun> garcia79: pon ...?
<martin_> now when i try to run music player, it gives me this error: failed to create the player: couldnt initialise scheduler gst-register?
<martin_> crimsun*
<garcia79> pon, yes... i build on the desktop a launcher for pon. but i was not sure...wait a moment please...
<Pozac> garcia79, use the modem applet :)
<martin_> pozac, any idea why it would give me that error?
<Pozac> martin_, try running gst-register-0.8 in the terminal
<martin_> heh thanks
<martin_> :)
<Pozac> np ;)
<martin_> pozac, if i want to get bittorrent or bittornado for linux, how can i do that?
<Pozac> martin_, it's in apt :)
<martin_> synaptic?
<Pozac> yep
<crimsun> just Search for bittorrent, select it, then Apply
<martin_> gui stands for graphic user interface?
<Pozac> yep
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Pozac> or sudo apt-get install bittorrent in terminal :)
<martin_> whats this sudo thing?
<martin_> i mean where does it come from?
<martin_> or what does it represent
<crimsun> it comes from OpenBSD
<Pozac> SUperuser DO
<crimsun> it allows you to run a command as a different user, by default the root user
<martin_> oh cool
<martin_> why do i want to run a command as a different user?
<Pozac> you need to be in /etc/sudoers
<Pozac> martin_, superuser
<martin_> what are these etc/ libraries
<crimsun> it's akin to the su(1) command but provides a command audit trail
<martin_> i dont understand how these things work
<Pozac> martin_, in /etc lies configuration files
<Pozac> martin_, for easy backing up
<martin_> ok . . .
<crimsun> martin_: Ubuntu does not configure the 'root' user's account by default in an attempt to foster more secure administration methods
<martin_> man isnt there a walkthrough for linux with all the commands and what you hsould start with?
<martin_> whats this root thing
<riffic> hey I figured out the resolution problem I was having yesterday
<martin_> ?
<Pozac> not really...
<riffic> I edited xorg.conf for the monitor refresh rate settings..
<Pozac> linux is generally not a toy, you need a purpose :)
<paulproteus> martin_: http://www.physics.ubc.ca/mbelab/computer/linux-intro/html/ might help you
<crimsun> martin_: therefore you'd preface a command with sudo to run the command as root, since many system administration tasks require root privileges
<riffic> but I guess XFree86.conf takes precedence
<riffic> and it needed the settings too
<Pozac> Eating time. Later. :)
<riffic> so if anyone cares that's how I fixed
<Blackwell> riffic: document
<martin_> cool .
<Blackwell> that's the shame of irc, nothing of it goes into the archives, such as google and co. ;|
<paulproteus> martin_: There's a lot of documentation out there on the web.  Googling is helpful.
<paulproteus> Blackwell: That's why the most successful channels have wikis tied to them. :)
<crimsun> Blackwell: bots can log if necessary, though we encourage wiki and mailing list use first and foremost
<Blackwell> paulproteus: hm, feeding the logs into those wikis?
<paulproteus> Blackwell: No, having users document what they discover on wikis.
<Blackwell> who is actually sitting down and doing that kind of work? a few power helpers do, that's it in my experience. :|
<paulproteus> Blackwell: Yeah, guess that's true.
<crimsun> Blackwell: thus it is _everyone's_ job to encourage wiki and mailing list use
<paulproteus> Blackwell: #joiito has a bot that lets any user blog.
<Mojo_Jojo> anyone here know anyting about gnomemeeting?
<paulproteus> Like:
<Blackwell> paulproteus: and they actually do that? i can tell that the majority of the java newbie bozos don't give a funk. of course...they are only interested in getting their homework done and over with. ;)
<paulproteus> ?blog I got (thing) to work by reading (URL)
<paulproteus> Blackwell: Well, #joiito is a social channel, not a tech channel.
<Blackwell> paulproteus: hm. "pubic hair is explained at ..."? ;) just kidding.
<Blackwell> yay if it works. i have seen to many leeches on irc.
<martin_> paulproteus, thanks.
<martin_> xskoulax|zzzz, music workin well :)
<martin_> paulproteus, i used synapt to get bittorent and installed it... how do i know where it is installed and how do i run it>
<tck> has anyone used an infra-red device with warty ?
<paulproteus> martin_: If you click on a dot-torrent file in Firefox it will open with BitTorrent.
<Findeton> hi!
<usual> man gstreamer sucks
<amathis> what is a good program for scanning"?
<Findeton> i got ubuntu installed
<martin_> paulproteus, ok thanks... but how do i know where its installed?
<paulproteus> In Synaptic, you can find the file list for a package.
<crimsun> martin_: the Python scripts are installed into /usr/bin, as most executables and scripts are
<Findeton> and, well, when i installed mldonkey... it got the 2.5-21 version, which is totally broken
<paulproteus> Files in directories with "bin" in them are program parts.
<Findeton> i installed via synaptic, i mean
<Findeton> ...
<martin_> crimsun, how do i get into those libraries?
<paulproteus> btdownloadgui is the most straightforward to understand.
<paulproteus> martin_: You run it on a terminal, like:
<linux_mafia> amathis, scanning what?
<paulproteus> btdownloadgui /path/to/file.torrent
<amathis> linux_mafia: with a scanner o.,o
* pisuke thanks Poland. any polish around? thank you very much :)
<Findeton> i think the mldonkey version of ubuntu should be upgraded to a new one
<linux_mafia> amathis, ok, was thinking nmap, use xsane
<Findeton> ;)
<Findeton> 2.5-28h for example
<martin_> btdownloadgui? whats that?
<etorix> an alternative to btdownloadcurses
<martin_> that doesnt tell me much :)
<crimsun> martin_: it has a graphical interface as opposed to a command line curses-based one.
<crimsun> martin_: a window, icons, etc.
<martin_> ah ok...
<martin_> well thanks guys , bbl.
<crimsun> martin_: ncurses is a terminal-based library, hence it's used for command-line applications
<amathis> how can I see what devices ( usb) are connected to my puter'
<crimsun> lsusb(1) reports all usb devices
<crimsun> from that you can deduce which are connected
<crimsun> there's also a program called usbview
<crimsun> (in universe)
<amathis> ugh
<amathis> wtf
<amathis> this scanner is hooked up
<amathis> but xsane cannot figure it out :(
<amathis> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:0801 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 7400c
<fender> tha_game|away:had any luck with dvdrip?
<bassinboy> Chibifs?
<fender> tha_game|away: did you find any infromation on dvdrip or any other program that could take audio from a dvd.
<lkerscher> hi @ all
<crimsun> 'lo
<pisuke> http://kwiki.ffii.org/Cons041221En :)
<fender> tha_game|away: are you there?
<DoktorTomoe> Hi
<lkerscher> i have a question: can I copy this sources (http://www.entropia.de/cms/pub/Main/LinuxStartSeite/sources.list.stable.internet) in my souces.list from ubuntu without any problems?
<DoktorTomoe> Anyone knows what "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-1-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format" means?
<crimsun> DoktorTomoe: what gave you that error?
<DoktorTomoe> hm, i tried to modprobe ndiswrapper (to get wlan)
<lkerscher> hello?
<crimsun> DoktorTomoe: you're running Hoary?
<crimsun> lkerscher: one sec.
<DoktorTomoe> crimsun: Yes
<lkerscher> okay thanks
<crimsun> DoktorTomoe: checked bugzilla?
<DoktorTomoe> crimsun: Where can I find it?
<crimsun> DoktorTomoe: linked from the Ubuntu web site
* Blackwell notes DoktorTomoe tries to get it all working all at once, seemingly. :)
<anir> hey guys where can i get linspire??
<crimsun> anir: from Linspire's home page, of course.
<DoktorTomoe> Blackwell: I'm just trying to get this machine working :)
<anir> crimsun: i am looking for a free distro
<adbak> anir: ubuntu is a free distro
<fender> need some help with extracting audio from a dvd, asked same question yesterday, some help offered from tha_game|away, but he doesn't seem to be online at the moment.
<anir> crimsun: i have to pay for linspire...why??
<crimsun> lkerscher: um, no, you cannot use that list in your sources.list without breaking many, many things.
<anir> adbak: can i get linspire for free?
<lkerscher> hm fuck
<lkerscher> and any party of thislist?
<crimsun> fender: do you have mplayer installed?
<adbak> anir: i have no clue, but go to distrowatch.com and there's a little drop-down menu.  find linspire on it and it will tell you the website for linspire
<Blackwell> anir: some companies make money off of putting together a very ease to use linux distribution. if you don't want to pay for them, that's ok.
<fender> can't get mplayer to work, or dvdrip or transcode or fffmpeg, real problem i'm having.
<anir> adbek: i searched.. it charges $20.. but i am from India.. so its impossible for me to pay
<crimsun> lkerscher: it's not a good idea to randomly add sources.
<anir> hey all u linux guys listen..
<lkerscher> okay so I have to search some promgrams manually?
<crimsun> lkerscher: furthermore, those aren't necessary for Ubuntu, which includes most of those packages in either main, universe, or multiverse repos
<anir> i have seen some problems with linux...
<fender> can't get mplayer to work, or dvdrip or transcode or fffmpeg, real problem i'm having.
<anir> you guys should look into these
<crimsun> lkerscher: you should enable the universe and multiverse repos in Synaptic if you want some of those packages. Ubuntu already includes most of them.
<[Phaedrus] > hey guys
<anir> why Linux uses multiple GUI???
<[Phaedrus] > i have a question
<lkerscher> hm and how to do that?
<crimsun> lkerscher: that package list was written for Debian Woody. Ubuntu Warty is much newer than Debian Woody.
<[Phaedrus] > anyone have any idea how to setup a Motorola SM56 PCI modem in ubuntu?
<adbak> crimsun: for multiverse do you just copy the universe repo and replace uni- with multi-?
<[Phaedrus] > it seems that ubuntu recognises it under 'device settings'
<crimsun> lkerscher: follow the instructions for Restricted formats on the wiki.
<anir> listen to me..
<adbak> anir: for choices.  some people like one over another.  some work better on older machines
<Blackwell> anir: because people can't agree on a single one. if you want less choice, consider sticking to windows or better mac.
<lkerscher> okay
<lkerscher> thank you
<crimsun> adbak: you could do that, sure. You can also enable it in Synaptic.
<anir> i am not talking about me only.. i am talking about the average home users..
<adbak> crimsun: but there is no multiverse repo when you install ubuntu.  you have to manually add it
<crimsun> the average home user will be pleased with GNOME 2.8
<crimsun> hence its selection as a default desktop for Warty
<anir> many of home pc users dont want to install linux because its less  user friendly..
<crimsun> adbak: that's the idea
<crimsun> adbak: it shouldn't be "installed" by default. A small subset of fully-supported packages is good.
<anir> the question is not Independence to CHOOSE its independence to NOT have to choose
<crimsun> anir: GNOME 2.8 is hardly user-friendly.
<adbak> crimsun: yes, i agree, i was just trying to say that i can't enable it in synaptic cuz i don't have it in my sources.list
<crimsun> err, user-unfriendly.
<crimsun> adbak: it should be in your sources.list by default, just commented out
<Blackwell> anir: if you don't want to choose, there are options you can...erh...choose that are good for that state of mind.
<DoktorTomoe> crimsun: this ndiswrapper problem is not mentioned in bugzilla. Given the information I have is relatively small ("does not work"), is in really good to file a bug report?
<lkerscher> sorry but which is that wiki-adress?
<adbak> anir: linux, in general, may be less user-friendly, but that gap is quickly being closed.  not to mention some (avg home users) are scared off because of the learning curve. they're used to their windows
<crimsun> lkerscher: also linked from Ubuntu's web site.
<Blackwell> anir: you may have "standardization" in mind. i agree that standardization in the way of windows and mac os x is important and good. but you won't find many fans of that among unix people.
<Blackwell> bsd people on the other hand....enjoy the fruits of standardization every single day, too.
<crimsun> DoktorTomoe: it's your call, really, but Hoary _is_ a moving target, and things are expected to break. You could wait a couple days and see if linux-image-2.6.9-1-386 is updated again.
<anir> crimsun: see .. an average user dont want to keep trying a newer version of OS everyother day.... what i get in KDE i get diferent feel in GNOME..
<crimsun> anir: do you expect the average user to try every available desktop environment?
<crimsun> anir: or do you think (s)he will stick with one that works, one that is aesthetically-pleasing, and one that is efficient?
<crimsun> anir: for instance, by choosing to try both KDE and GNOME, you've already crossed outside the definition of the "average" home user. Your expectations of the "average" home user thus are irrelevant.
<anir> crimsun:..indeed they dont..well i want to solve problems with the computer.. not create.. right..
<DoktorTomoe> anir: What exactly is your problem in choosing one of the GUIs?
<DoktorTomoe> anir: Just choose the one which most of the applications you want to use are written for. That's KDE for me,
<[Phaedrus] > anyone have any idea how to setup a Motorola SM56 PCI modem in ubuntu?
<anir> crimsun: thats what i am trying to say.. i am confused which one suits me best..there are so many linux os.. but without any stahdard..like for eg.. windows or OS x uses only one GUI
* Blackwell likes simple GUIs. ubuntu's gnome looks simple, thus he likes that. the few glimpes at gnome desktop he saw before he didn't like much though, looked very ugly.
<DoktorTomoe> anir: I didn't want to sound harsh or impolite, but I really do not understand your problem...
<Blackwell> anir: that is the problem with linux. if you don't like so much choice...there isn't much that can be done about it.
<anir> doktortomoe: i am trying 3 different linux os from last one week or so.. in search of which one suits me best.. but why should i invest all the time??
<anir> blackwell: do u think its good?
<DoktorTomoe> anir: If you actually have been trying 3 different distributions (please do not call them OS), why have you done it?
<anir> coz this time i had the time..why should someone who is busy like hell should do it doktortomoe
<adbak> anir: if the abundance of choices is not pleasing, you can always accept the defaults
<Blackwell> anir: to have choice? yes, to have choice is good. however, in the java software development field there is often too much (dubious) choice, and it actually hurts people. what you should consider perhaps it to ignore everything that is not mainstream. that helps to cut away of lot of first level choices.
<DoktorTomoe> anir: Actually, I am busy like hell (IT Freelancer), but I know what I want, and how to get it. And I know how to obtain the software I need. Therefore, I do not really invest time, unless I think it is important.
<Blackwell> anir: you seem to assume that all the linux distros out there are made for one particular group of users. that is however not so. if you are in a hurry, you don't have time to learn something new. so let a consultant tell you what you need or get what you already know. if you are unhappy with the stuff you already know...linux is in the box of options again.
<DoktorTomoe> anir: Important could mean "hazzlefree in respect of malware" for John User
<anir> guys i think lindows is a good choice for me.. but i dont want to invest some money to try it..
<anir> now comes ELX..
<Blackwell> anir: then don't. don't buy the cat in the sack.
<Blackwell> (as we say in germany)
<Blackwell> anir: besides, who will help you with lindows? lindows is by far, far, far NOT linux mainstream.
<DoktorTomoe> anir: See, this is choice - you choose not to. now you have options left. (btw: any other germans in here?=
<Blackwell> anir: in other words: you are about to get yourself a freak linux distro. i advise against that.
<[Phaedrus] > guys... guys.... let it go... i'm sure the man can make his own choices
<anir> blackwell: is lindows is not good???
<etorix_> you should never have to pay for a linux ..
<Blackwell> anir: do you know anyone who uses it?
<Blackwell> etorix: bullshit
<DoktorTomoe> anir: Lindows would be the WindowsXP of Linux if SuSE wasn't in existance.
<bob2> chill dudes
<adbak> anir: if you want a popular distro that does not offer much choice and is user-friendly, try Fedora (http://fedora.redhat.com) or Mandrake
<Blackwell> if the distro is good and meets your requirements, it can be easily worth twice the price of an xp server license. :)
<DoktorTomoe> etorix_: I really am willing to pay for a linux if it was well configured for my needs.
<etorix_> so am i
<Blackwell> DoktorTomoe: right on :)
<Blackwell> so was i...when i decided to buy mandrake...
<Blackwell> and then i found out they don't have any "pay on delivery" options in germany. :)
<DoktorTomoe> etorix_: my time is valuable too, and if I save more on time than on linux, I'll get my money
<Hutch192> Hi all. anybody know how to upgrade to Firefox 1.0 ?
<anir> but the problem i am getting here is .. i have not been able to play mpeg4  files in UBUNTU..in other one i may not be able to run DVD
<Tyche> You would have to use Hoary
<etorix_> i repeat .. you should never have to pay for a linux ..
<DoktorTomoe> Hutch192: I just downloaded it from firefox and ran the installer as root...
<bob2> etorix_: this seems kinda off-topic
<anir> hutch192: go to there site
<bob2> anir: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> anir: it's in the FAQ...
<anir> bob2: i have done everything given there
<Tyche> Anyone use a easy to use powerful CMS that would be good for a personal site?
<DoktorTomoe> anir: Where is the problem? I got vlc installes pretty easy. It now plays virtually any file format.
<bob2> anir: I can play mpeg-4 files fine
<adbak> anir: what do you use to play movies?
<Hutch192> DoktorTomoe: so did i. but i turned to be version 0.9.6
<bob2> Tyche: drupal is kinda cool, but php
<DoktorTomoe> Hutch: you might want to change the link firefox in /usr/bin
<anir> doktortomoe: i have vlc too.. it too does not play anything.. says the pulgin needed to handle the movie is not available
<pisuke> bye
<adbak> anir: have you tried gxine?
<DoktorTomoe> anir: are you sure you installed correctly?
<Hutch192> DoktorTomoe: i did that too.
<anir> yes i did
<Hutch192> DoktorTomoe: i mean if there is a .deb package for ff 1.0
<Tyche> PHP is good thing, bob2
<anir> i tried totem-xine and vlc
<bob2> anir: can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1'?
<bob2> Tyche: in insecure-land, maybe ;-)
<DoktorTomoe> Hutch192: Which directory did you install ff 1.0 to? (I am not aware of an ff1.0-deb)
<Tyche> bob2, and what is a good secure alternative? asp? =)
<Hutch192> DoktorTomoe: /usr/local/Firefox/
<jpvcx> Hutch192: ubuntu-backport should have it.... i think.
<DoktorTomoe> Tyche: have you heard of PERL?
<bob2> Tyche: perl, python, ruby
<adbak> Hutch192: there's Ffx 1.0 in the ubuntu bakcports repo
<bob2> erk, I really wouldn't trust the 'backports' repository
<bob2> Hutch192: what's the killer feature 1.0 has that you want?
<Tyche> DoktorTomoe: Yea, do I know how to use it. No. Is there a CMS that would use any of those?
<zenwhen> they work fine on all the machines I have used them on
<anir> bob2: how will i get the output? in the terminal?
<bob2> anir: yes.
<zenwhen> which would be 9 machines all running stock warty
<thisfred> Tyche: zope uses python
<Hutch192> bob2: RSS.
<thisfred> Tyche: and there are a number of CMS'es built on top of Zope
<bob2> like plone!
<zenwhen> I don;t see the reason to bash projects that are meant to give people access to the applications they want.
<bob2> zenwhen: I'm not bashing anything, I'm just a bit concerned about how it started
<anir> bob2: can u type the command again plz
<bob2> 03:45:03           bob2 | anir: can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1'?
<thisfred> like Plone indeed, or CPS, or Silva (disclaimer: I work for Infrae, the company that made Silva)
<DoktorTomoe> Hm, anyone got an idea how I change a distro on a webserver remotely? (Dont want suse, want debian)
<zenwhen> bob2, I was just stating that the backports project hosts some quality debs.
<zenwhen> No biggie. :P
<bob2> DoktorTomoe: you don't
<anir> is there a space between libavcodec2 and | and tail ?? bob2
<bob2> anir: doesn't matter
<anir> its says command not found bob2
<bob2> zenwhen: well, if you say so...
<bob2> anir: er, are you sure you didn't make a typo?
<DoktorTomoe> bob2: I thought I've seen it before. I didn't care at that point of time, however.
<macewan> off hand does anyone know the correct sources.list for debian unstable?
<bob2> DoktorTomoe: there's debtakeover, but I really really wouldn't do that on a machine that's actually needed
<anir> it says bash: dpkg-l: command not found; bash:tail-nl: command not found bob2
<bob2> anir: please read what I wrote again
<ACID|net> when using samba, how can u view the share as a different user??
<bob2> *carefully*
<ACID|net> share on the windows machine
<anir> bob2 typo?
<bob2> anir: you made at least two typoes
<crimsun> macewan: for what repo?
<anir> bob2: what is typoes?
<bob2> anir: ? just type what I wrote originally, without removing any of the space I had
<Blackwell> "typing is smotheing i dno't konw how to do porprley"
<Blackwell> "typo" is very related.
<anir> bob2: whth the colons?? '  '
<macewan> grabbing newer version of alsa - someone recommend unstable
<bob2> anir: ? just cut and paste what I said
<crimsun> macewan: are you running Warty or Hoary?
<macewan> warty
<crimsun> macewan: 1.0.6 should be new "enough". Any reason you need Sid/Hoary's 1.0.7?
<anir> bob2: bash: dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1?: command not found
<crimsun> (fwiw, there are a few alsa-lib problems with 1.0.7)
<bob2> anir: I didn't type that
<bob2> 03:47:48           bob2 | 03:45:03           bob2 | anir: can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1'?
<macewan> 1.0.6? I'm seeing 1.0.5
<[Phaedrus] > Anybody have any idea how good Audacity is?
<crimsun> macewan: are you referring to alsa-driver or alsa-lib?
<macewan> driver
<crimsun> [Phaedrus] : I find it more than adequate for my needs
<crimsun> macewan: apt-cache policy alsa-source
<crimsun> macewan: sudo apt-get install alsa-source && more /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<macewan> 1.0.5a is what I'm seeing
<macewan> for the source
<crimsun> macewan: for 'alsa-source'?
<[Phaedrus] > thanks crimsun
<macewan> yup
<crimsun> macewan: from the 'universe' repo?
<anir> bob2: you plz type exactly what i will type on the terminal screen..please
<bob2> I have, 3 times
<adbak> anir: are you in the correct directory?
<anir> bob2: lol yea.. but i am a kinda dump
<bob2> there is no correct directory
<macewan> let me double
<macewan> yes, from universe
<anir> adbak: how will i know which one is my correct directory
<bob2> the directory doesn't matter
<adbak> bob2 said there isn't one
<adbak> i was just throwing out suggestions
<anir> :)
<anir> bob2: please..
<bob2> ?
<bob2> I pasted it 3 times
<macewan> just a sec. brb
<anir> ok i will type... sudo dpkg-l libavcodec2|til-nl?...right?
<anir> bob2
<krischan> guys, an XMMS-related question: how do I enable XMMS to play back MIDI files? I heard about the 'xmms-midi' plugin, but I can't find it in Ubuntu's repos.
<anir> bob2: can u help me?
<andy> hi guys... i just installed Ubuntu onto my pismo powerbook and during installation I made my ethernet port the default networking port.  however it didn't seem to install support for my airport card though.  how do i go about installing that as well?
<Blackwell> anir: you can have someone remotely look over your shoulder, too, in case this is somehow not working out.
<Blackwell> pick someone willing to help and make sure to only allow looking, not actual controlling of your desktop.
<bob2> andy: just load the airport module and then use iwconfig
<Blackwell> bbl
<anir> blackwell: will u help me?
<bob2> 03:54:26           bob2 | 03:47:48           bob2 | 03:45:03           bob2 | anir: can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1'?
<bob2> run that command
<CheatersRealm> is there an unofficial ubuntu website that people find to be helpufl?
<adbak> krischan: i don't know what plugin is needed for xmms, but tse3play is a midi players
<andy> bob2: how do I find the airport module? via terminal?
<anir> bob2: when i copy and paste everything.. from 03:54...till -nl'?.. it gives command not found
<bob2> andy: modprobe airport, yes
<andy> thanks :)
<bob2> andy: dude, you're not copying what I wrote
<adbak> youre welcome
<bob2> er, anir
<crimsun> macewan: it is not recommended that you randomly add the Sid binary packages line to /etc/apt/sources.list. Much weeping and gnashing of teeth may ensue. Instead, you may be able to grab the package from Sid's pool manually and install it.
<bob2> anir: please just cut and paste it carefully
<anir> bob2: whtever i am typing it says command not found..
<andy> bob2: huh? not copying it?
<adbak> do you need to be superuser?
<bob2> andy: not talking to you
<bob2> adbak: no
<andy> lol, k
<adbak> bob2, you have your hands full
<adbak> :
<adbak> :)
<Tyche> Thanks for your feedback.
<Tyche> I'm going to download and do some testing on these CMS. Are any of them in warty?
<bob2> drupal is
<anir> thats why i dont want to use linux
<bob2> just stayaway from the *nukes
<anir> it makes u frastrated
<bob2> anir: well, you're not copying what I said
<Tyche> anir it is worth it.
<bob2> the command I showed you to use works fine
<anir> bob2: i am simply copying it
<etorix_> worked here too
<Tyche> bob2, agreed I don't like the *nukes.
<bob2> anir: well, I'm not sure what's going on then, since it works for me and etorix_, and what you're showing me is not what I typed
<andy> bob2: sorry to be a pain, but "modprobe airport" didn't seem to do anything
<etorix_> un  libavcodec2    <none>         (no description available)
<Tyche> bob2, Still learning debian. Once I install drupal, where do I find docs? Or where did it get installed to?
<anir> bob2: do i have to use 'sudo'?
<bob2> andy: it just loads the module, then you need to configure it...
<bob2> andy: no
<bob2> anir: no
<crimsun> Tyche: /usr/share/doc/drupal/* ?
<bob2> andy: 'iwconfig' is the command you want
<bassinboy> Chibifs?
<CheeseMapping> I'm about to make one of those snap decisions.  should be fun
<anir> bob2:i will paste.....03:54:26           bob2 | 03:47:48           bob2 | 03:45:03           bob2 | anir: can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1'?...then i will press enter..right?
<bob2> anir: no, just the bit I put in quotes
<Cheese> Does ubuntu have good package management?
<bob2> if you don't understand something someone says to you, it's much much much much easier if you just say so
<etorix_> apt
<crimsun> Cheese: excellent. It's based on Debian.
<bob2> Cheese: of course, it's based on Debian
<etorix_> i <3 apt
<Cheese> great. I'm SO there.
<nomasteryoda> CheatersRealm, yea... ubuntuforums
<Cheese> time to snag an ISO and a CD
<anir> bob2:okay i will paste.... 'dpkg -l libavcodec2 | tail -n1'? and  press enter...okay this time??
<Cheese> Debian irritated me because the liveCD and actual install didn't support my 160gb hd for no apparent reason.
<bob2> debian doesn't have a live cd
<Cheese> the install disc is one
<CheatersRealm> thx nomasteryoda
<bob2> no it's not
<etorix_> harddly
<nomasteryoda> np
<Tyche> crimsun: It is there, thank you. Doesn't say anything about the debian install. Does synaptic just put it on the machine and then you install it like the instructions say? moving and copying, setting up DB, etc.
<bob2> anir: without the quotes, yes
<Cheese> it boots into linux to install. imo, it's a livecd
<nomasteryoda> bob2, noobs
<etorix_> no its not
<crimsun> Tyche: I presume so; the README*s will be more helpful.
<bob2> nomasteryoda: 'noobs'?
<Cheese> course, by that definition, that'd make everything a liveCD, so that probobly is wrong
<crimsun> Cheese: a live CD is more along the lines of Knoppix or Ubuntu's livecd or MandrakeMove
<anir> bob2:  okay i am giving you the out put..
<anir> bob2: tail: 1?: invalid number of lines
<anir> No packages found matching libavcodec2.
<bob2> ok then
<Cheese> crimsun, I present to you the following: Gentoo calls their install discs liveCDs
<crimsun> Cheese: good thing this isn't Gentoo (the distro), eh? :)
<Tyche> cruimsun: Thanks, I will keep searching.
<anir> so bob2 what should i do?
<bob2> Cheese: gentoo says lots of things that may or may not be sensible ;-)
<Cheese> bob2: very true
<nomasteryoda> bob2, the Debian "liveCD"
<bob2> anir: erm, I think you should read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats again and make sure you followedthe instructions correctly
<Cheese> crimsun: compiling everything was a learning experience.  I learned that on a 450mhz box it takes a while, and that the Gentoo_Mirrors aren't always up to date
<Cheese> that gets REALLY old REALLY fast
<ixane> that's better.
<anir> bob2: do i need to install libavcodec2?
<ixane> wow. I'm getting a fast torrent too!
<ixane> once I installed new network modules in XP it stopped blue-screening after 20 mins
<ixane> blah. XP.
<anir> guys why did you say that lindows is not linux?
<netmole> hi all
<bob2> anir: you really followed all the instructions on that page?
<anir> yes i did bob2
<bob2> well, I'm not sure what to suggest...I followed them and can play mpeg-4 fine
<anir> bob2: let me check again..
<zenwhen> Doesn;t Lindows run as root?
<zenwhen> Doesn't*
<bob2> everything, yes
<zenwhen> ha
<zenwhen> yeah, Id say thats good enough of a reason to say its not quite Linux alone
<Pozac> They should have named it Linux 98 instead
<anir> under which section i will see bob2
<bob2> anir: see what?
<anir> for mpeg4 files.. under wiki/restricted formats
<bob2> er, didn't you say you'd already read it?
<netmole> i will participate as translator for Ubuntu linux in my native language czech
<netmole> how i contact responsible preson ?
<trukulo> netmole, look for rosetta, if you want
<trukulo> you can translate projects there directly
<smurfix> netmole: Are there any ubuntu-specific czech Web pages etc.?
<anir> i want to try lindows but
<anir> lets what this has to offer..
<anir> its good if its windows like
<netmole> no i didnt see nothing
<anir> linspire..
<bob2> netmole: the ubuntu-doc list would be a good place to talk to people about that
<netmole> i order cd by cd shipping system
<netmole> ok
<netmole> i go there
<anir> bob2: what is the meaning of there is no plugin to handle the movie??
<bob2> anir: you need to provide waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more context
<bob2> but if you can't play a movie generally, don't expect to be able to play it in a browser
<scizzo> anir: you haven't read the information on the site if you don't know that
<bob2> I'd suggesting reading the wiki page again and making sure you've understood it all
<scizzo> anir: "These formats are patent-encumbered. If you do not require compatibility with MPEG-4 players, consider Ogg Theora."
<anir> i have too see in " where to get other legally  questionable package" ..bob2 scizzo
<fhsioe> <scizzo> anir: "These formats are patent-encumbered
<fhsioe> oh
<bob2> you need to read the section on the page that explains how to install mplayer or gxine or such
<scizzo> anir: maybe you should start to learn about patent and stuff also
<fhsioe> i hope software patents in europe to stay as now, illegal
<fhsioe> ;)
<anir> do i need to install libdvdcss2??
<fhsioe> because otherways it's a chaos
<bob2> if you want to play dvds, yes
<bob2> have you really read that page?
<bob2> we can't help you unless you tell us what you're doing
<anir> no i want to play only vcds..bob2
<bob2> a vcd does not contain mpeg-4
<anir> bob2: i have installed w32codecs
<scizzo> OMG!
<anir> i want to play mpg files.. bob2
<scizzo> anir: 1. add the sources to synaptic
<scizzo> anir: 2. reload the package information
<scizzo> anir: 3. Search for the packages mentioned on the wiki
<bob2> anir: okease just tell us if you've read the page or not
<eim> Anyone is running Warty on a server machine? I'm considering to replace my Woody with Warty on my main server.
<scizzo> anir: 4. Mark them and install them....and try to play things again
<zloy> I want to install JDK. What is the better location for it. And where is it better to update environment?
<bob2> eim: yes
<eim> bob2: Works fine?
<anir> scizzo: its given only for mplayer..nothing for totem
<bob2> yes
<bob2> anir: the page explains that, too
<bob2> totem-xine
<anir> i have installed totem-xine bob2
<eim> bob2: Fine. I'm deciding between reinstalling the whole system or just upgrading to Warty.
<anir> guys let me tell you .. i am trying to play a file with .dat extension
<rhodan> hello thar
<rhodan> can anybody please help me installing a new theme in ubuntu that i've downloaded from gnome-look ?
<trukulo> anir: try in console totem file.dat
<anir> i dont know what the heck i am doing... i am totally lost..
<anir> trukulo: tell me how
<trukulo> open a console
<rhodan> anyone?
<trukulo> terminal, if you understand it
<anir> trukulo: how do i open a console?
<anir> yes terminal
<trukulo> rhodan: open System -> Desktop preferences -> theme
<trukulo> in terminal
<trukulo> write totem /path/to/file.dat
<trukulo> where /path/to , is where you have .dat
<anir> then trukulo
<rhodan> trukulo: yes I have been there, but when I select the file i downloaded nothing happens
<anir> trukulo nothing is working
<martin_> help: i installed bittornado and i downloaded a quake3 torrent and it wont run
<trukulo> rhodan, do you see: "install theme" button?
<trukulo> anir, what error do you have?
<ACID|net> whats the url to get new gnome themes??
<trukulo> ACID|net, art.gnome.org is one of them
<rhodan> truluko: yes
<trukulo> rhodan, use it
<anir> trukulo.. now its playing
<anir> trukulo: but i have to tell the picture quality is not as good as XP pro
<rhodan> trukulo: tried, does not work
<trukulo> rhodan, what file do you have? tar.gz or tar.bz2 ?
<rhodan> trukulo: tar.gz
<trukulo> anir, why it's better?
<trukulo> rhodan, look in detailed
<trukulo> what's theme for? gtk? metacity? icons?
<anir> trukulo: i dont know why.. i am an unbiased commentator
<trukulo> anir, in my system i can see it very well
<rhodan> trukulo: thank you it now loaded the theme, however the icons do not load, do they have to go anywhere specific ? it's gtk2
<trukulo> icons are another download
<tritium> Are the python-fixedpoint and python-mpz packages being permanently removed from Hoary?
<trukulo> themes are separated in three, gtk, metacity and icons
<rhodan> trukulo: ok, but in this archive file there is a directory called icons
<trukulo> but i think it's for controls
<trukulo> try open nautilus
<anir> trukulo:may be i need some plugins
<anir> ??
<trukulo> and look control icons (open, save...)
<trukulo> anir, if it works, it works
<trukulo> don't know what your problems are, need more feedback if you want help
<anir> trukulo: thank u very much
<trukulo> you're wellcome
<anir> its a headache that everytime i have to download  from the net
<anir> nowif i dont have internet connection... i cant use ubuntu??
<anir> that means ububtu is only for the net connected poeples??
<woodysanay> hi to all
<anir> plz comment guys
<xelerated> ubuntu owns!
<xelerated> finally a debian distro without the headaches
<anir> owns??
<anir> xelerated: think you dont have internet connection.. is it worth having Ubuntu??
<xelerated> yes its worth it
<anir> to an extent linux  sux
<Amaranth> ...
<anir> xelerated: how??
<xelerated> and to a greater extent windows sucks
<JStrike> No version of linux is all that great without an internet connection
<trukulo> anir, what if you have only a windows cd a unplugged computer?
<trukulo> do you think windows is good?
<anir> xelerated: how will you get the softwares if you dont have net connected??
<xelerated> anir, what do you mean how? you can do word processing, lots of games, all sorts of stuff
<JStrike> Windows is by far a better option if you dont have an internet connection
<xelerated> you are on line right now.... why not download it now
<trukulo> JStrike, how? playing solitaire and writing with wordpad?
<anir> xelerated: i can atleast play movie, play games and do all sort of things without downloading any softwares from the net in windows
<xelerated> yea and i can play movies and play all sorts of games in linux without getting online
<jdub> anir: now you're starting to define the issue :)
<jdub> anir: the problem here is that, for various reasons, FOSS is locked out of a lot of multimedia formats and protocols
<trukulo> anir, what games? solitaire and pinball? great
<anir> but in ububtu i have to download from the net only to configure my system...
<JStrike> trukulo : What are you on about? No. If you buy a cd, or someone gives you a program, with dependency resolution, linux is pretty useless
<jpvcx> anir: sure, try playing .ogm files in a fresh windows xp install
<jdub> anir: so in large part, we cannot use these things easily on linux
<trukulo> JStrike, if anyone gives you a program for windows, that depends on directx9b , and you don't have it... what?
<jdub> anir: for the more technically minded, there are ways around this, but it involves downloading software because none of it can be shipped with Ubuntu itself for legal reasons
<trukulo> it's the same problem
<anir> take for example ... i am downloading 200MB from yesterday..
<trukulo> i agree with jdub
<trukulo> problems you're talking about have patent and copyright problems
<rhodan> trukulo: thanks for your help with the theme
<JStrike> trukulo : Seems to come with almost anything that needs it
<trukulo> in ubuntu you have alternatives, just use them
<jdub> anir: are you using warty or hoary?
<trukulo> JStrike, i disagree
<anir> jdub i am using warty
<trukulo> you are talking about windows AND a lot of software installed after installation
<jdub> anir: ok, so those are the initial security updates available for warty
<trukulo> software, that it's system separatedly distributed
<anir> and belive me.. it requires a lot of time to do this..
<tritium> JStrike, windows never has the tools I need, internet connection or not.
<trukulo> anir, but it's only one time installation, upgrades are clean
<anir> but see in windows.. you will get all the required software in the installing cd only
<trukulo> jdub, he's talking about marillat repos
<jdub> anir: you get all the required software from the CD only with ubuntu too, but you have additional needs
<ACID|net> in samba client, i want to change a directory which has spares - how do i do it??? IMPORTANT
<JStrike> tritium : I haven't used windows in a long time, but back then, I never came across dependency issues, such as you will have on linux without an internet connection
<anir> thats why people hasitates to install linux.. as my rommie said
<trukulo> JStrike, if you have repos on cd's with depends, you have no problems
<trukulo> same as windows
<trukulo> programs in windows come with depends
<JStrike> trukulo : Rubish
<tritium> JStrike, you were just less aware of the DLL hell under the hood with windows
<trukulo> JStrike, think what you want
<anir> i dont know.. but other than being a bit stable...i dont find any advantages in linux over windows
<trukulo> anir, perhaps, you need to read more about linux then
<JStrike> If someone hands you a cd with a modern game, you can be pretty sure it will run on windows. Not the same with linux
<jdub> anir: that's ok :)
<trukulo> what about free software advantage?
<tritium> JStrike, try installing yahoo messenger or something similar without the latest Internet Explorer if you want dependency hell in windows
<xelerated> i was just showing a buddy an advantage of my linux box over his windows box, my weather monitor gives me everything his does, but i dont see add's or popups
<JStrike> And that is not even bringing in the problem with different distros using different versions of libraries
<trukulo> JStrike, it's a problem of support in game companys
<anir> hope we will get something better linux in the near future which will solve the problems... but till then..
<zenwhen> You wont find the advantages if you are only using oyur computer for email web browsing and games, and dont care about security or automation.
<JStrike> I dont have windows, but I am talking about 6-7 years ago when I did
<|QuaD-> why is this a linx vs windows discussion? we are all in here because we experienced the fact that linux is better then windows... lets move on
<trukulo> JStrike, then go back windows if you want, i'm really happy with linux
<anir> now Window is coming with LongHorn... its great..
<zenwhen> If you donlt see why Linux is a superior platform, you haven;t looked hard enough.
<ACID|net> hmmm, " " :D
<trukulo> anir, why is it great?
<xelerated> yea, if i didnt care one bit about security, id use windows. But i do care about security, and wont touch windows other than to play an occasional game
<tritium> anir, what compilers and libraries does Longhorn come with?
<jdub> dudes, let's leave the windows vs. linux argument please
<zenwhen> anir, longhorn will be great for people who will also never understand why it is a inferior platform.
<trukulo> jdub, ok
<anir> i have just tried transformation package in XP pro... looks great.. feels great.. and most of all  easy to handle.. and i found it very very stable
<LiLIi1> SERVER: ncn.ircxpro.com | Help Assistants & Global Ops Wanted |
<JStrike> trukulo : Why should I go back to windows. I was merely stating that you cant tell someone new to linux that it doesn't have those issues
<LiLIi1> SERVER: ncn.ircxpro.com | Help Assistants & Global Ops Wanted |
<LiLIi1> SERVER: ncn.ircxpro.com | Help Assistants & Global Ops Wanted |
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<anir> now the ball is in your court LINUX..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<xelerated> actually i think longhorn might be halfway decent, since they are taking a more serious approch to security, but im sture they will still botch it some
<jdub> anir: enoug thanks.
<jdub> xelerated: enough please.
<zenwhen> The solution to problems with linux for newbies is for them to use it long enough not to be newbies.
<zenwhen> I dont want linux dumbed down to the point where control is taken away.
<ACID|net> linux will only really work when OEMs start installing it
<ACID|net> or at least offering it
<anir> what happened guys.. say something
<ACID|net> which will only work when microsoft become less anti-competitive
<jdub> zenwhen: 'control' and what you're calling 'dumbed down' aren't related.
<|QuaD-> xelerated: no version of windows will be halfway decent until it is a Windows linux distribution
<jdub> ACID|net, |QuaD-: enough please.
<ACID|net> ????
<jpvcx> anir: jdub anir: enoug thanks. <- thats why
<|QuaD-> jdub: i was trying to stop the convo
<Simira> hm... when I plug my usb cam, where will it normally mount?
<zenwhen> jdub, new users will complain about Linux until it is windows.
<jdub> |QuaD-: a comment like that is not a conversation stopper.
<|QuaD-> jdub: read above
<tritium> Simira, look under /media
<Simira> tritium: nope, only cdroms
<jdub> |QuaD-: i did, thus my comment.
<|QuaD-> read my comment before that
<tritium> Simira, hmm, not for me...usbstick, zip, etc under media
<anon26> hey all
<jdub> Simira: camera? it won't mount, it's not a storage device.
<Simira> tritium: my usb-stick mounts there
<jdub> |QuaD-: i reacted to your last comment.
<anon26> anyone know how to get java working in hoary?
<Simira> jdub: it stores my pics :p
<anir> guys its nothing about inferrior platform.. tell me why till date more people use windows??
<Simira> jdub: how do I mount it then?
<jdub> Simira: ah, not a webcam ;) it may not have mounted
<tritium> Simira, not all cameras are usb-storage
<trukulo> anir, please, stop
<zenwhen> anir, I am pretty sure youare trolling.
<jdub> anir: there is no need to continue this discussion.
<Simira> jdub: no, my digital one, got a replacement for the stolen one today
<Simira> tritium: this should be
<zenwhen> So just stop, or leave. This isnt #defendlinux.
<anir> i am not against linux.. i want to use it and i want it to be better..
<anir> now why dont you listen
<anon26> anyone know how to get java working in hoary?
<jdub> anir: we're listening, just keep it on-topic please.
<trukulo> anir: try another channel, please, this is for ubuntu support for users
<Simira> anon26: installed the java packages?
<trukulo> or open me a query if you want
<|QuaD-> anon26: www.ubuntuguide.com
<anir> sorry guys...
<anon26> well there are so many i don't know which ones to go with
<trukulo> anon26, look for java in wiki
<jdub> Simira: is gnome-volume-manager running?
<anir> i loved ubuntu.. and did not want to leave it.. thats why i hope that it gives me more..
<|QuaD-> anon26: if you are using hoary, you should be able to make an educated decision on which you like the best
<trukulo> there's a howto
<Simira> anon26: searcj for java, and read the description. It's fairly easy
<Simira> jdub: yes
<|QuaD-> anir: what did you leave it for?
<Tyche> Anyone here install and running Drupal?
<ACID|net> whats the best way to do a complete system backup in ubuntu??  Is it ghost?
<trukulo> Tyche, me
<anir> coz i cant run my windows progs here..
<tritium> anir, did you install wine?
<|QuaD-> anir: want me to help you figure out alternative linux progs?
<zenwhen> Anir, more people use Linux because Microsoft is a corrupt monopoly that pushes any and all competitors out of the limelight. Dell doesnt sell desktops wiht Linux because Microsoft would raise their price to Dell. It has nothing to do with quality. It has everything to do with the fact that most people have not even heard of Linux. Ubuntu aims to change that. There will alays be adjustment when switching platforms. You just have to
<zenwhen> get used to the diffrences and read some guides.
<trukulo> anir, of course you can't, the same you can't run mac or linux programs on windows
<jdub> zenwhen: dude, seriously, enough.
<zenwhen> I meant more people use Windows.
<trukulo> sorry jdub
<zenwhen> Oh ok
<Tyche> trukulo: I just installed it from warty. Now, do I need to follow the readme? Or did it do the database and copying stuff?
<trukulo> anir, open me a query if you want
<zenwhen> I was simply trying to enlighten him.
<jdub> zenwhen: after you'd been asked to stop.
<trukulo> Tyche, particullary, i prefer to install drupal from tar.gz, not package
<tritium> anir, I can help you install wine.  It can run many, but not all, windows applications.
<zenwhen> Oh, I hadnt seena nything directed towards me. Sorry.
<trukulo> it's newer version and more... control?
<anon26> thanks guys
<jdub> zenwhen: it was directed to the channel.
<zenwhen> oh ok
<|QuaD-> tritium: or we can help him find equivalent OSS linux packages
<anir> tritium i have installed WINE
<anir> quad: plz
<zenwhen> jdub, is the channel support only?
<tritium> anir, okay, just makeing sure
<|QuaD-> anir: what programs do you need?
<tritium> making sure
<anir> i am missing my windows games that i used to play quad
<jdub> zenwhen: no, but off-topic discussion is unnecessary here.
<|QuaD-> anir: thats the only thing we really can't help you with, unless you like ut2k4 or doom3 :)
<trukulo> jeff, perhaps you can post a channel for off-topic discussions on topic
<anir> jdub: i beg an apology
<trukulo> it's an idea
<Quenyar> anyone got experience configuring ubuntu as an Internet Gateway for a bunch of Windows machines (DSL)?
<Tyche> trukulo: So actually go out and download the drupal and go at it as if it wasn't installed in warty.
<zenwhen> Every time anyone trues to talk about anything other than support, they are threatened. I thought discussion of Linux was on topic. I'll just stop talking unless I can help someone I suppose.
<zenwhen> tries*
<anir> quad: hmm..
<trukulo> Tyche, yes, that's what i do
<jdub> trukulo: there is the entire rest of the internet available for non-ubuntu discussion...
<trukulo> sure jdub, but it would help things like this
<Tyche> trukulo: Okay, thank you. Can I check out your site?
<trukulo> i said it was only an idea
<trukulo> Tyche, badopi.org
<anir> trukulo thank you
<anir> see let us come together to make ubuntu better..
<anir> better than anyother
<jdub> anir: so there are programs around that will help you run windows software on linux (generally not games), but these are for special cases. in general, there's no point switching to linux while continuing to use windows software.
<Quenyar> for example, if you're installing ubuntu and it detects two NICs, does it further probe and find the DSL connection?
<Tyche> trukulo: hehe, cannot read it, but looks good. That is what I was looking for. Thank you.
<trukulo> anir, i know it's difficult to understand, but if you wanna help, that's not the way
<trukulo> you can send suggests to bugzilla ubuntu
<trukulo> Tyche, it's spanish :)
<DaNewB> warty.iso --> 100% download complete! :)
<tritium> anir, there are different opinions of what would be better.  I don't play video games, so the ability to play windows games wouldn't make ubuntu better for me...
<anir> tritium: but for the rest 50% people it will be.. why only think about yourself
<trukulo> anir, we can't do more than we do
<tritium> anir, I'm not.  I'm thinking about those that don't care about games.
<trukulo> if companys make games for linux, then superb
<jdub> anir: people work on what's important to them.
<Tyche> How do I get into MySQL if I have never used the base install from warty? Do I need to change the password for root, since the root password isn't working?
<Quenyar> tritium, however, sometimes being able to review a document in actual MS-Word is required - Open Office is great, but MSW paginates things differently, for example
<woodysanay> ok guys, I will see you all tomorrow
<tritium> Quenyar, ???
<jdub> Tyche: the root account is disabled, use sudo.
<woodysanay> bye
<woodysanay> take care
<anir> tritium: suppose u work in php and i work with java.. so it will be better if it supports both..isnt it
<trukulo> Quenyar, paginates on word dependes on printer
<Tyche> jdub how do I sudo mysql? sudo mysql -u <myusername> -p?
<Quenyar> tritium - a reason to run wine to run a typical windows app not related to games
<trukulo> anir, normally, people who develop in linux don't mind about commercial games
<tritium> Quenyar, okay...
<|QuaD-> anir: games that you would want to play are usuall closed source, so it is more up to the developers
<trukulo> they develop what they need/like
<Tyche> jdub: I get and ERROR 2202: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<Tyche> jdub: That is when I enter in my password.
<trukulo> Tyche, do you have mysql-server installed?
<Quenyar> anyone on who has experience in configuring multiple NICs, iptables, routing, etc?
<Tyche> trukulo: checking...
<trukulo> jdub, i'll help tyche, stay working
<trukulo> Tyche, open me a query if you want
<tritium> anir, I'm more of a minimalist.  I'd prefer the intersection, rather than the union, of users' needs.
<tritium> Then let users customize beyond that.
<Tyche> trukulo: No, I don't. Installing mysql-server now. Sorry to have bother you jdub. Didn't know you were working on another thing.
<trukulo> Tyche, don't worry, if you need help, i'm here
<Tyche> trukulo: Okay, now I am getting access denied when logging in with my username.
<trukulo> Tyche, ok, what command do you use exactly? post here
<|QuaD-> Tyche: did you add the user name to the server?
<|QuaD-> create a database?
<|QuaD-> etc?
<anir> rather than searching for YOUR linux.. if one linux can satisfy both of us.. then only we can say its ubuntu..i am not talking about game only.. that was only an example..if linux continues this devident procedure..i mean different distro for different user.. it can never beat windows.. coz see in a company..some 10000 people uses a computer.. so will you make 10000 linux.. because of the fact that 10000 different individual have different need and they like
<anir> to work on different polatforms
<Tyche> trukulo: I have done nothing, besides install mysql-server and then try to get in using: sudo mysql -u <myusername> -p
<trukulo> tyche: in <username> , use root
<|QuaD-> anir: as much as linux distros deviate, many factors stay the same for compatibility reasons
<trukulo> root is default user for mysqld
<trukulo> and there's no password
<trukulo> so don't use -p
<Tyche> trukulo: Nice work!
<anir> think about it guys.. coz i am a corporate guy and handle 10000 IT pro.. i am still using windows..
<trukulo> Tyche, add a password in mysql
<anir> thats a 0 more its 1000
<trukulo> sudo mysqladmin -u root password
<|QuaD-> anir: your point?
<trukulo> anir, you think ppl here don't know about corporate enviroments?
<anir> quad: my point is that we have to give extensive training to any freshers that joins in linux..
<anir> no trukulo my point was not to hurt anyone
<[Phaedrus] > and these are the people whom you call IT Pros?
<trukulo> anir, please, stay on topic :)
<occy> installing ubuntu on my Mom's Inspiron 8200 (Dell)
<occy> heh
<|QuaD-> anir: people like what they are used to, whats your point. The university i work at (4th largest private institution in the USA) supports linux
<trukulo> ppl please, stop arguing about this
<etorix> does she know?
<occy> turns out it had a bad hard drive
<trukulo> use #ubuntu-argue or something similar
<|QuaD-> anir... go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<trukulo> or better: #ubuntu-flame
<occy> whoa, arguing?  I missed a flame war?
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<Tyche> trukulo: I'
<occy> darn.  knew I should have lurked here.
<|QuaD-> occy: someone trying to tell us how windows is superior
<tritium> anir, You overlook the fact that a standard windows installation does not include many of the tools that come standard in any linux distro.
<trukulo> ppl, please: #ubuntu-flame
<[Phaedrus] > Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports Motorola SM56 PCI modems?
<Tyche> trukulo: Sorry, meant to say. I'm going to go download drupal now and install. See if I can get it working per the installation readme.
<trukulo> Tyche, ok, tyche
<anir> and the fact is that total cost of linux is more than that of windows
<|QuaD-> anir: go to ubuntu-offtopic for this
<anir> sorry quad
<bob2> that's enough, guys
<occy> go get em' bob2
<anir> i am leaving.. seems like i become a pain in ass.. sorry all
<tritium> anir, I'd be careful callilng that a "fact"
<|QuaD-> haha... i guess you aren't coming to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[Phaedrus] > Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports Motorola SM56 PCI modems?
<tritium> calling
<trukulo> anir, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> [Phaedrus] : try asking on the user list
<FuMaNcHu> Hi
<occy> bob2, still didn't get it installed on this lappie.  that odd reason I metioned.  but it's installling now on an 8200 inspiron
<occy> seems to be going well so far.
<[Phaedrus] > will do bob
<occy> are there still daily builds of ubuntu?
<occy> or was that a pre 1.0 release thing
<|QuaD-> occy: isn't that hoary?
<bob2> there are daily hoary cds, aiui
<FuMaNcHu> Can i ask something ?
<occy> |QuaD-: ahhh it is?
<trukulo> FuMaNcHu, try
<|QuaD-> occy: i believe... hoary is the most uptodate version
<occy> ahh ok.
<trukulo> hoary is development version, unstable
<occy> bbs
<|QuaD-> yes, and bleeding edge
<FuMaNcHu> Ok, i have mouse problem, it works just fine on the live cd, but it doesnt work at all on the installed ubuntu
<etorix> im on a hoary
<|QuaD-> etorix: :)
<etorix> fresh today
<FuMaNcHu> How can i fix that
<trukulo> FuMaNcHu, in X ?
<FuMaNcHu> Yep
<etorix> eek .. Need to get 161MB/163MB of archives.
<trukulo> FuMaNcHu, laptop?
<xeph> \quit
<FuMaNcHu> Desktop
<atlas95> hello
<|QuaD-> hi
<atlas95> someone can help me?
<|QuaD-> atlas95: instead of asking that, state your question
* occy resists asking "Can someone help me too"
<atlas95> i've error message when I launch program for resolution, I'm french I donr't know the name in english
<trukulo> fumachu: look in .xsession-errors at your home
<occy> atlas95: mon francais et horrible
<FuMaNcHu> Anyone had the same problem with that?
<occy> more franglais than anything
<atlas95> "the X server don't support the extesion XRandR"
<|QuaD-> atlas95: i don't understand
<atlas95> (it's my translation of my error in french)
<atlas95> erf
<atlas95> i have this message when I launch : gnome-display-propertie
<FuMaNcHu> Ill check it out and get back
<FuMaNcHu> Thanks trukulo
<trukulo> you're wellcome fumanchu
<FuMaNcHu> Where r u from?
<trukulo> spain
<atlas95> this bot is crazy
<atlas95> He! I found the error in english :
<atlas95> "he XServer does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution"
<atlas95> "changes to the display size are not available."
<atlas95> you can help me now?
<trukulo> you can't change resolution in X
<atlas95> and why :s ?
<trukulo> your graphic card seems not to support it
<trukulo> don't know, need more feedback
<atlas95> it's a radeon 9600 pro
<atlas95> it support
<atlas95> before this work but since yesterday :s ?
<trukulo> do you use warty or hoary?
<atlas95> i don't know why...
<atlas95> wary
<atlas95> warty*
<atlas95> if I try hoary this can work?
<trukulo> don't try hoary
<trukulo> it's problematic for newbie ppl
<occy> installing grub...
<|QuaD-> hoary breaks every so often
<trukulo> do you changed anything? installed new programs? help me to help you
<atlas95> I have installed firefox 1.0
<atlas95> whit "depot" backport
<|QuaD-> anyone here use bittornado?
<atlas95> and other programs, for example I have try to install nforce driver but they don't work
<trukulo> atlas95, that's the problem then
<trukulo> things you've installed
<atlas95> i have installed ati driver too but it is a big che**
<trukulo> try to quit that backport
<atlas95> how?
<trukulo> and make : aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade, you know
<trukulo> you have installed things that can break it
<trukulo> perhaps your drivers are bad for ubuntu
<occy> cool beans.  Got base installed.
<occy> grabbing updates now
<atlas95> backport is disable
<atlas95> i have juste install last gaim and firefox whit it
<atlas95> and they work....
<atlas95> :o(
<trukulo> and the drivers
<occy> man... this stinks when I can get my Mom's laptop to work with Ubuntu but not mine.
<occy> heh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/ | website down for reboot
<billytwowilly> anyone have any idea why my loki games don't have sound under ubuntu?
<occy> billytwowilly: do other things have sound?
<atlas95> my other problem is ; I have once time "save my session" when I have quit my computer and now whenever I reboot my program save start :s but I don't want :(
<billytwowilly> occy, yah, all other stuff has sound.
<billytwowilly> I think it may have to do with esd in gnome?
<tritium> billytwowilly, maybe you need to disable the sound server before running the games?
<occy> billytwowilly: hmmm, perhaps, but have you checked aumix  or a mixer to make sure all levels are up and set right?
<billytwowilly> tritium, how would I do that?
<billytwowilly> occy, When I run mplayer I have to pass it -ao esd
<occy> billytwowilly: yeah, tritium could be right.
<tritium> billytwowilly, System->Preferences->Sound
<occy> noone was answering so I was just guessing :)
<tritium> billytwowilly, I'm using Hoary.  I hope your menu is setup the same way...
<billytwowilly> tritium, there is an "enable sound server at startup" but no "shut down sound server"
<billytwowilly> tritium, I'm running hoary too;)
<tritium> billytwowilly, good deal
<tritium> billytwowilly, right, but you can disable it.  You can kill the currently running server manually
<atlas95> ok trukulo i try this thx :)
<trukulo> ok
<billytwowilly> tritium, how would I kill it?
* occy checks topic
<tritium> billytwowilly, ps ax | grep esd
<tritium> that will show you the process
<tritium> then kill #
<ixane> grrr. grub error 18
<ixane> max cyl exceeds the max supported by bios
<Yeahh> wassup
<ixane> this sounds a bit like the error debian had where it couldn't figure out my 160gb hd
<ogra> ixane: play a bit with the LBA settings of your BIOS ;)
<ixane> this is an older computer
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/ | archive/cdimage/releases down for reboot
<tritium> billytwowilly, did you get it?
<trukulo> ixane, that computer support that big hds?
<ixane> it's worked in other distros :/
<ixane> debian is the only one that has had a problem with it.
<ixane> the problem was that it ran into that 137 gb limit.
<trukulo> ixane, knows nothing about it, i'm poor, my hd is 30gb
<ixane> trukulo: this was a freebie :)
<ixane> the old hd was 10gb
<ixane> but in any case, it's annoying.
<ogra> ixane: its pretty sure solvable with other LBA settings, but if your BIOS doesnt support it :(
<ixane> perhaps I can manually enter in the geom in my bios
<ogra> uhh
<ixane> and LBA is supported btw
<ogra> ixane: so try switching it if there are different options
<ixane> the only options I see are LBA, NORMAL, and LARGE
<ixane> for verious things
<ixane> various*
<ogra> ixane: what was set up ?
<ixane> LBA
<ixane> Normal didn't work
<ogra> ixane: so try large
<ixane> I'm about to try large
<ogra> heh
<ixane> wait for it...
<ixane> wait for it...
<ixane> it says 'GRUB loading, please wait...' and my floppy drive light came on, but there it sits...
<ogra> hmm
<ixane> and my keyboard won't respond.  Caps and Numlock won't do anything
<ogra> quite bad
<trukulo> ixane, try config bios in related USB things
<trukulo> legacy USB , i think
<ixane> trukulo, A) it's already on B) it's an IDE drive, so how would USB help?
<ixane> and a PS/2 keyboard
<ixane> maybe I have to reinstall
<ixane> grub was set up with it set to LBA
<trukulo> ixane, that's about keyboard lock
<ixane> oh
<ogra> ixane: shouldnt matter for the mbr
<ixane> lets see if it'll detect the full HD size with the config set to normal
<ogra> good idea
<ixane> in the install I mean
<occy> gimp 2.2 in hoary?
<ixane> odd though.  No distro except for debian based ones has had a problem with it
<ixane> and I've tried a few
<bborkk> What's the digital camera situation like on Ubuntu these days?  I'm thinking about buying a Canon SD300 camera, but I haven't found any information about whether or not it plays well with Linux in general and Ubuntu in particular.
<JStrike> bborkk : Look at gphoto.org
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/ | archive/cdimage/releases down for reboo
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org
<elmo> sorry
<ixane> hell. I probobly have to make a boot partition that's before cyl 1024
* ixane growls
<ogra> bborkk: a400 and a75 work..... not sure about SD300, but with a little luck canon uses the same protocol eveywhere
<occy> w00p, it installed and even X is working
<Captain_Obvious> hows ubuntu for using it as a webserver?
<Ribs> Captain_Obvious, fine, I'm told
<Ribs> personally, I would rather use Debian for server duties
<nakee> Captain_Obvious: try www.freedesktop.org :)
<ogra> Captain_Obvious: look at www.ubuntulinux.org it seems to cope good with the userbase
<ogra> Ribs: why that ?
<djuuss> hey
<Ribs> because Debian is well suited for the task. Ubuntu is more of a desktop distro.
<Ribs> I'm not saying there is anything wrong with Ubuntu, it's great for what it is. But I personally would rather use Debian
<djuuss> what apt mirror do i use for packages found in for instance.. the PLF?
<mgedmin> AFAIU one reason to prefer Ubuntu to Debian on a server is that Debian woody is 2 years old, and Debian sarge does not have security updates
<ogra> Ribs: how did you get this idea ? ubuntu is debian under the hood....with a lot improvements debian will see way later....ever tried a custom install of ubuntu ?
<Ribs> I am aware it's based on Debian, but has a lot of extras that I would never consider on a server. And no, I haven't tried a custom installation.
<Captain_Obvious> well, atm i have one comp and it'll be both a server and a desktop
<|QuaD-> Ribs: supposedly the ubuntu developers use it as a server
<ixane> that's it. I'm done playing games with the installer.  I'm going to do a custom install
<ixane> hopefully that'll actually work
<ogra> Ribs: you get a slim (200mb) base system, nothing else, then you can add your server stuff
<Captain_Obvious> i should be getting a comp soon for use as a server
<Ribs> *shrug*, like I said. It's personal preference
<Captain_Obvious> and im going to be installing the new distro this weekend
<|QuaD-> Captain_Obvious: the new distro?
<Captain_Obvious> which will probably be ubuntu
<|QuaD-> oh
<kayali> hello there
<Captain_Obvious> hopefully i get the computer soon
<the--dud> hi folks
<nakee> Rico:what's the diffrance? same version of apache and if you want to computer stable then install on it only what you need
<EpheMeroN> Hey guys. I just did an install of Ubuntu last night. What's the easiest way to upgrade Firefox from 0.9.3 to 1.0?
<Captain_Obvious> are there any problems installing kde on ubuntu?
<Ribs> EpheMeroN, With the backports project
<jordi> mako: fooooooooooooooood
<mooch> mako!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<EpheMeroN> what's that?
<mooch> jordi: tio, no me envies sms's a mi, cuando se los quieres enviar a mako
<mooch> ups
<mooch> english
<jordi> mooch: lol
<ACID|net> how do i get more than 1 ip on a network card???
<nakee> especialy since debian kernel on stable is way behind
<EpheMeroN> there's no simple apt-get install firefox type command?
<EpheMeroN> i already added the repositories listed on the user guide
<billytwowilly> tritium it worked. thanks
<Captain_Obvious> it would be apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Riddell> Captain_Obvious: no
<EpheMeroN> ah okay
<EpheMeroN> and will that upgrade it to 1.0 without any issues?
<nakee> EpheMeroN: it depends if you want to keep stable or move to development
<EpheMeroN> I just want to upgrade to 1.0 and then install Java and Flash.
<ogra> EpheMeroN: flash is in multiverse .... for java see the wiki
<kayali> how stable is hoary this day? any outstanding issue?
<EpheMeroN> k
<AMIGrAve> First time that I ask to ask, but are KDE Ubuntu questions allowed ?
<nakee> ogra: why is that?there are packages for flash on various platforms
<ogra> kayali: better question....how stable is hoary tommorow ;)
<ogra> nakee: i see only flashplayer-mozilla in synaptic.....
<kayali> ogra: I was gonna ask it just after ;)
<ogra> *g*
<djuuss> AMIGrAve: all questions allowed, but since not everyone uses kde, there aren't as many people who know the answers
<bborkk> JStrike: Thanks.  I'll take a look.
<ogra> kayali: nobody can say .....
<ogra> AMIGrAve: since ubuntu ust gets a community based branch called kubuntu....
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: KDE Ubuntu questions are allowed
<kayali> ogra: kubuntu? do they have a homepage I could check?
<Riddell> kayali: no homepage yet, there's a wiki page
<ogra> kayali: there was a talk in mataro at the conference... i think you can find somethink on the wiki
<nakee> what wiki does ubuntu site uses?
<ACID|net> |-)
<AMIGrAve> yeah I heard about kubuntu but it is hard to get information about it except the wiki page on ubuntu
<ACID|net> hmmm, setting up apache is a lot harder than i expected
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: what information would you like?
<ACID|net> i want it to be setup like a production server but i dont what it should look like
<ACID|net> i want multi-ips and multi-domains but all internal so what should i do???
<ACID|net> <VirtualHost testlocal.localdomain>
<ACID|net> and then edit the hosts.conf to testlocal.localdomain
<kayali> how come I can't find 'smbmount' on my fresh warty install? I'm new to ubuntu and find it strange that it seems not to come with samba... since Nautilus fails to see the windows computer, I thought 'mount -t smbfs' would do, but it seems the kernel also comes without smbfs support...
<occy> anything I gotta do to be able to ssh to my ubuntu box?  I do a which ssh and it is in /usr/bin
<naibed> hi
<djuuss> anyone tried the new debian drivers for nvidia instead of the 6111 ubuntu package?
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: three things : 1) is it a very early project or is there already a preview running  2) is it as free as ubuntu and debian   3) If I want to help the project, what can I do, who should I contact ?
<ogra> occy: install openssh-server, there is only the client by default
<occy> ogra: ahh, danke
<ACID|net> 1) warty is a proper release
<ACID|net> 1) been out since ocoter
<derJunior> hi@all
<ogra> occy gern geschen
<occy> ogra: :)
<ogra> :)
<ACID|net> opps sorry, misread
<derJunior> i need some tools: lame galeon and limewire, how can i install this under ubuntu?
<derJunior> or what do i need to put into the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: it's a very early project, the only things that's been done is some packages have been uploaded to hoary which you can see in hoary-changes
<derJunior> ogra: ne idee?
<naibed> derJunior, apt-get them. If they're not in the ubuntu repos, uncomment the "world" repositories (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: it is of course Free Software and will be available at no cost once CDs are available
<ogra> AMIGrAve: ask haggai if he comes around
<kayali> no one knows how to mount a windows share with ubuntu?
<derJunior> naibed: hm i have uncomment the world repoitories
<naibed> Kaloz, mount -t smbfs //IP/C /mnt/C -o WORKGROU=FOO,guest
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: 3) good question, what is your experience and skills, we don't have a mailing list yet unfortunatly, you can add comments on the wiki page
<ogra> derJunior: dunno if galeon is in hoary, limewire depends on ava i think...
<kayali> naibed: unsupported filesystem type...
<naibed> kayali, try with smbmount (if you don't have it, install it)
<derJunior> ogra: hm i don't understand you
<kayali> naibed: but doesnt smbmount come with samba?
<calc> kayali: go to "Network Servers" click on "File" click on "Connect to Servers"
<naibed> Kaloz, with smbfs pkg
<ogra> derJunior: there is no java in ubuntu.... so no limewire as it is a ava program
<ogra> java
<naibed> ogra, what?
<derJunior> ogra: oh okay but that is bad
<derJunior> i need java to
<derJunior> too
<kayali> calc: wow, thanks... that worked ;)
<ogra> derJunior: for java and lame: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ACID|net> anyone got a wiki for apache??
<derJunior> oh there is a wiki
<derJunior> gread
<derJunior> great
<ogra> ACID|net: www.apache.org ;)
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: well I've not good skills in programming (just python, php, C# (yeah, I know ;-) and I did C long time ago,) as the required skills for KDE are around C++ i'm out of the game for that, but I want to learn deb packaging.
<ogra> cenerentola: hi ;)
<naibed> Does anyone know how can I join to rosetta project? I mean how can I register to be able to translate programs via web?
<Riddell> what's the name of the gnome RSS reader?
<calc> blam, or thunderbird
* calc like thunderbird better
<naibed> Riddell, apt-cache search gnome rss
<calc> blam doesn't show pictures, etc
<linux_mafia> i like liferea the best, but crashes every 2 seconds
<linux_mafia> well it did last time i tried it
<linux_mafia> calc, blam shows pics
<ogra> Riddell: liferea is also a good one
<Riddell> ogra: ah, that's the one I was thinking of, thanks
<eim> I'm experiencing some troubles with a fresh installed Warty version on a Dell Dimension (8300): The grub boot loader hangs during the boot process: I just get some "GRUB, GRUB, ..." on the upper left corner. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<eim> grub is installed in the MBR. Maybe I should install it on the first partition.
<naibed> eim, have a look at grub's bugs (more than ubuntu specific..)
<eim> naibed: I don't think it's a *real* grub bug but much more a miss-configuration.
<linux_mafia> for those running hoary, in the newly appeared debian menu, are there duplicates of all the entries?
<ogra> eim: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia, they put the Debian menu back in Hoary ?
<eim> ogra: I'll check, thanks.
<ogra> linux_mafia: it will surely disappear soon
<ogra> LinuxJones: its a bug i think.....
<LinuxJones> ogra, I hope so :D
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, at the moment its there, i assume it will go soon
<derJunior> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ <-- this is the URL
<derJunior> but how can i put it into the sources.list
<ogra> derJunior: is broken
<occy> hmmm, can't seem to get X to go into 1024x768 full screen.  It just makes the window smaller (from 1400x1050) onscreen.
<derJunior> what i syntax do i need
<derJunior> ogra: *grmL*
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia, there were some problems with X in Hoqry a few days ago, do you know it it has been fixed ?
<occy> nvidia?
<occy> isn't there a bot in here?
<ogra> derJunior: marillat seems not to work anymore
<derJunior> ogra: hmkay and what can i use instead of this?
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, i never noticed any problems, so cant say if its been fixed or not
<ftwig> updating WiFi Howtos, anyone there who wnderstands WiFi who can have a look?
<ogra> derJunior: no idea, i personally use totem xine
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia, ok thanks
<derJunior> totem?
<Pozac> totem is sweet.
<ogra> derJunior: totem-xine
<derJunior> ogra: is this another deb?
<ogra> derJunior: yep
<derJunior> ogra: okay can you say me the link or the entry in the sources lsit?
<Pozac> ogra, do you have it working in hoary?
<ogra> derJunior: its in universe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Rewop> cool. an ubuntu channel
<derJunior> ogra: i am on console
<derJunior> :)
<ogra> Pozac: totem xine? nope, i dont use my hoary box, i just play with it ;)
<Pozac> ogra, good choice :)
<derJunior> ogra: okay sorry, but what should i do with totem?
<ogra> Pozac: wartyis for real work :)
<derJunior> it is a media player
<ogra> derJunior: you showed the marillat url, so i thought you wanted mplayer
<derJunior> i need things like galeon lame java and some like this
<derJunior> ogra: okay mplayer is great too
<Rewop> can anyone say why i should switch from warty to hoary? i haven't understood the difference between them..
<nu-unxsaintaant_> derJunior, u got a dvd player or burner?
<Pozac> ogra: but not without backports :)
<ogra> derJunior: its all described on the restricted formats page
<ogra> Pozac:only firefox.... ;)
<derJunior> nu-unxsaintaant_: why you ask me?
<derJunior> ogra: yes but the link is broaken you said
<ogra> derJunior: not the link, the packages
<ogra> derJunior: they dont work in ubuntu anymore
<derJunior> okay this isn't better
<Pozac> Rewop, you should not
<ogra> derJunior: for hoary there is a working mplayer in multiverse
<Pozac> Rewop, hoary will be released in april
<derJunior> ogra: hm okay
<Rewop> Pozac: but in the forums everyone talks like if they have switched..
<ogra> Rewop: hoary is unstable, breaks from time to time.....and is in steady flux
<Rewop> Pozac: aha
<Pozac> Rewop, because they can. It's free, though still in development. There are many great things going on in the free software world now, so for many - the newer the better :)
<Rewop> Pozac: ok
<ogra> Rewop: its the version that is currently developed and will be the next stable release in april
<Pozac> yeh
<Pozac> so when you're done exploring and knowing all about warty, hoary is ready for you :)
<the--dud> and now for something completely different: ubuntu suffers some major norwegian language confusion
<derJunior> do i only have to change warty with hoary in my sources.list?
<the--dud> one second its bokml, next its danish, then its suddenly nynorsk
<ogra> Rewop: but if you want to help to track bugs and dont care about the instabilities (and know how to fix certain things) hoary is for you
<Pozac> derJunior, yep
<kayali> is there somewhere I can see a list of packages for ubuntu? I mean, the content of the repositories... I remember seeing that somewhere on the website
<thenuke> synaptic
<Rewop> ogra: i'm quite new to all this ubuntu stuff :) .. but why aren't they like upgrading the packages and stuff? in debian they did it all the time.. and for about 2 months ago they did it with ubuntu too, i think..
<Pozac> kayali, synaptic?
<kayali> Pozac: I'm looking for a website
<ogra> Rewop: not on my woody machine :)
<whatah> ubuntu, ubuntu, oi oi oi
<Gwildor|Work> Rewop, warty is frozen....no more updates.....except for security
<Riddell> Rewop: they are upgrading hoary which is the current "unstable" ubuntu
<Pozac> kayali, I believe there is... somewhere..
<ogra> Rewop: the stable release of debian only gets security updates, nohing else...as ubuntu stable does
<Rewop> aha.. so they were uprgading warty when IT was unstable..
<Rewop> now i get it..
<bassinboy> Chibifs?
<Pozac> I don't get it.
<Pozac> Chibifs?
<the--dud> isnt localization an important goal for ubuntu?
<the--dud> hello?
<ogra> Pozac: its a nick
<ogra> the--dud: yep, it is.....thats why hoary just gets switched to utf8 everywhere
<Pozac> oh
<the--dud> ogra, how can i help in sorting out this awful norwegian translation then?
<the--dud> its terribly inconsistent
<Rewop> yesterday i tried to fix two monitors with two graphic cards to my computer, but it didn't work.. how do you do that? some talked about xinerama, but i couldn't find it for ubuntu.. is there another way?
<Pozac> the--dud, is it warty or hoary?
<ogra> the--dud: the ubuntu-devel mailing list is the best start place i think..... and dile a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ogra> file
<Pozac> Rewop, its a feature in xfree86
<the--dud> warty
<naibed> Rewop, xinerama is (I think) an extension for XFree/Xorg
<the--dud> i just became aware of the warty/hoary issue 5 minutes ago
<Pozac> Rewop, you need to reconfigure your XF86Config
<ogra> the--dud: hmm, warty wont see any updates execpt critical stuff....
<Rewop> Pozac: ok.. how?
<Rewop> :)
<Pozac> I'm totally sure how except manually :(
<the--dud> perhaps its better in hoary
<naibed> Rewop, RTFM :)
<Pozac> X -config
<Pozac> perhaps
<naibed> the--dud, It's more up-to-date :)
<ogra> Rewop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Pozac> thanks, ogra
<Pozac> RuffianSoldier just spammed me
<RuffianSoldier> hey
<RuffianSoldier> pozac
<RuffianSoldier> nonono
<Pozac> wtf is up with that?
<kayali> damn, when I import mp3s into rhythmbox, it tells me there's no plugin to handle that filetype... how funny ;)
<Rewop> ogra: i have done that.. but i can only configure one card.. at least what i saw..
<the--dud> ill have to verify that later, as im still using slackware on my primary machine
<naibed> kayali, did you miss any gstreamer plugin?
<Rewop> you'll have to excuse my english.. i'm a foreigner :)
<kayali> naibed: well, I just did a normal install...
<naibed> the same to me :P
<the--dud> been waiting for my new harddrive, then ill install ubuntu on this one as well
<ogra> Rewop: me too ;)
<djuuss> who isn't
<nu-unxsaintaant_> how would I know if I had a stable version of unix?
<naibed> kayali, apt-cache search gstreamer mp3
<salgado> what's used in warty installation to detect the monitor and videocard?
<ogra> djuuss: not everywhere though
<djuuss> nu-unxsaintaant_: if it doesnt boot into windoze
<naibed> kayali, I think you need that
<kayali> naibed: gstreamer0.8-misc - Collection of various GStreamer plugins
<djuuss> ogra: agreed, wether or not your a foreigner depends where "here" is
<ogra> hehe
<naibed> kayali, , gstreamer-mad - MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<the--dud> btw, i see on the wiki pages that there is a bounty out for a sound theme for hoary?
<the--dud> but i cant see it on the main bounty page
<Blackwell> sound theme? make it not-annoying please. :>
<ogra> the--dud: not sure if not already someone has claimed it
<NewComer> for some reason i update the list and upgrade yet gnome/xchat and many packages aren't updated
<NewComer> apt-get update
<the--dud> ah, shoot
<NewComer> apt-get upgrade
<djuuss> specially if it should fit with "hoary warthog"
<ogra> the--dud: also a thing for the ubuntu-devel list ;)
<djuuss> (e.g. don't record your mom as a sound theme just because she fits the description)
<Pozac> hoary hedgehog?
<ogra> Pozac: right
<the--dud> ogra, im well traversed with mailing lists thank you ;) im just chitchatting some here...
<naibed> Why do I get an " A system error occurred. " error while trying to upload any translation with rosetta? Maybe a server problem or it' my fault?
<djuuss> prolly your fault
<djuuss> check your fwall and modem
<naibed> djuuss, :? don't think it's a firewall problem..
<djuuss> hmm
<djuuss> why not
<djuuss> ?
<naibed> djuuss, because 1)I don't have any firewall (nor NAT) and 2) a problem with my fw/modem trying to send a POST ..?
<Rewop> when i setup my Shortcut Keys to pause music when i press ctrl-shift-s, i can't use the "s"-key after that, why is that?
<djuuss> can you send POST without rosetta?
<naibed> djuuss, of course
<ogra> naibed: are you logged in ?
<djuuss> and you got rosetta through apt?
<naibed> ogra, yes
<Pozac> Rewop, sounds like a bug. Does it happen with other shortcut keys?
<ogra> djuuss: rosetta is a server
<naibed> djuuss, I mean the web..
<Pozac> apt-get install google.com
<djuuss> lol
<djuuss> i get it
<Rewop> Pozac: only with letters and numbers i think..
<justin2> how can I disable IPv6?
<ogra> Rewop: laptop ?
<D0wnXcaST> anyone can tell me how to update my linux, apt-get update... ^^^
<D0wnXcaST> ??
<djuuss> then i don't know never tried
<Rewop> ogra: no
<Pozac> Rewop, Odd.
<djuuss> apt-get update
<djuuss> and then apt-get upgrade
<D0wnXcaST> thats it?
<D0wnXcaST> ok
<D0wnXcaST> thanks ! :)
<djuuss> update gets new package list, upgrade downloads the new packages
<djuuss> np
<crimsun> justin2: why do you want to disable IPv6? :)
<ogra> djuuss: for rosetta: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/
<justin2> I get slow dns quaries
<Rewop> anyone else experienced the same? could someone just test if it works on their machines?
<naibed> So anyone can confirm me that it's not my fault? :?
<crimsun> justin2: blame your ISP
<D0wnXcaST> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<D0wnXcaST> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<D0wnXcaST> does that mean that there is no update available?
<naibed> D0wnXcaST, that's it
<crimsun> justin2: you can also use iptables to discard IPv6 packets
<ogra> D0wnXcaST: looks like;)
<D0wnXcaST> because i juste re-install ubuntu, shouldn't have new update?
<ogra> justin2: everywhere or only in certain apps ?
<naibed> D0wnXcaST, you can dist-upgrade to hoary..
<plattypus1> Hi all.
<crimsun> 'lo plattypus1
<plattypus1> I need help. I'm trying to get Ubuntu and a self-compiled kernel to get along.
<ogra> plattypus1: why that ?
<plattypus1> However, every time I try to boot it kernel panics, no root found.
<crimsun> plattypus1: did you create the initrd image?
<D0wnXcaST> naibed: what is this &
<D0wnXcaST> hoary?
* plattypus1 shakes his head. I dislike and am un-knowledgeable about initrd's.
<ogra> D0wnXcaST: its the unstable development branch
<Snegec> Anyone can tell me what these 3 things mean? Assertion (heads < 256) at disk_dos.c:486 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<Snegec> Assertion ((C * heads + H) * sectors + S == A) at disk_dos:495 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<crimsun> plattypus1: then rebuild your kernel with support for the root filesystem in it.
<Pozac> plattypus1, what do you need a self compiled kernel for?
<Snegec> Assertion (heads > 0) at disk_dos.c:485 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<ogra> D0wnXcaST: dont upgrade to it if you canz handle instability and breakage
<ogra> cant
<D0wnXcaST> ok, than i wont upgrade to it
<crimsun> plattypus1: not as a module ("m") but directly as "y"
<D0wnXcaST> I'm new to linux, only 2 weeks now
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<naibed> Snegec, an assertion is something that shouldn't happen :)
<Pozac> I assert that naibed is wrong
<naibed> :o
<plattypus1> Pozac, first, I think it helps performance, and second I want to make Linuxant's DriverLoader work and it doesn't like the kernel-source package.
<Pozac> ;)
<ogra> D0wnXcaST: did you already enable universe and multiverse to get more software ?
<Snegec> naibed: I reckon it's my hard drive.. but no test or anything detects it.. Windows Scandisk wont get past FAT and I get blue screens in windows at times something about VFAT(01).. but I can't install Linux cuz of this :()
<Pozac> plattypus1, ok.. it's probably the filesystem thing crimsun said
<ogra> plattypus1: on ubuntu you dont use the kernel-source package
* plattypus1 is usually a gentoo person
<crimsun> plattypus1: linux-source
<D0wnXcaST> ogra: yes before i re-installed linux, i had installed universe to have WINE.
<NewComer> guys I need help, left apt to update to hoary overnight, got errors configuring some packages, namely base-config , console-data and console-common.. yet checking most of the packages on finds that they weren't updated, although there's new versions of these packages in /var/cache/apt/archives and running apt-get upgrade again doesn't update them
<Pozac> plattypus1, I was... mere months ago
<D0wnXcaST> ill go an enable it
<naibed> Snegec, make a backup and run fdisk to repair that..
<D0wnXcaST> :)
<plattypus1> crimsun, that might be the problem...
<crimsun> plattypus1: the problem is more than likely related to the root filesystem's support being in the initrd, which you aren't using.
<ogra> plattypus1: and for linuxant you only need the linux-headers package
<Snegec> naibed: run fdsik? Like? re-partition the drive?
<plattypus1> ogra, every time it gives me errors that it can't find autoconf.h and version.h
<naibed> Snegec, seems like a partition problem, isn't it?
<ogra> plattypus1: you dont even have to reboot
<Snegec> naibed: I dont know
<Snegec> Naibed, seems like FAT problem if I was guessing
<punkrockguy318> is hoary okay for day-to-day use?
<ogra> plattypus1: got the build-essential package ?
<punkrockguy318> or is everything pretty broken?
<Snegec> and FAT problem on primary drive..
<plattypus1> build-essential?
<ogra> plattypus1: autoconf, automake, gcc etc
<naibed> in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed.
<zenwhen> build-essential is all the gcc stuff
<plattypus1> Yeah, I have those, though I apt-got them individually.
<Pozac> apt-sorry
<ferris> i have a package manager question
<ogra> plattypus1: looks like autoconf is missing according your error
<Pozac> ferris, yeh?
<martin_> guys what package i need in order to run *.avi files?
<crimsun> plattypus1: version.h is only in the linux-headers-foo packages
<ferris> i installed some programs the were all games... but I cannot find them
<ferris> they are not under games folder
<Pozac> martin_, did you read the website?
<crimsun> ferris: how did you install the games?
<ogra> ferris: look in /usr/games for the executables
<plattypus1> It says that autoconf.h in /usr/src/linux/somethingorother is missing, then tries to use "/boot/config-2.6.8-1-3-386 on a temporary kernel tree"
<ferris> through the synaptic package manager
<crimsun> plattypus1: read what I typed above :)
<martin_> Pozac, remind me please which webiste.. im sorry, i have like 10 sites bookmarked, im sitting on the computer nonstop and finding more and more things i dont know and need to learn..
<xeph> Hey. Does anyone know how to send a file over bluetooth to another devices (eg. cellphone) ?
<ferris> checked the progs and chose apply
<Snegec> naibis: sigh.. oh well.. guess I'll have to reinstall all over again.. jeezus
<ogra> plattypus1: there are plenty wiki pages how to install linuxant/slmodem drivers....look there, you only need the headers and build essential
<naibed> Snegec, make a backup, then have a look with fdisk..
<Crane> hello
<Pozac> martin_, go read here https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<plattypus1> I have support for the root fs in my kernel.
<Bumjubeo> Quick one for someone :) - Ive installed Ubuntu and its all succesful, its on a dell inspiron 7500 - It goes through the verbose startup no problem, and once its all done that, the screen goes black, if I turn off the laptop, I see the login screen however the computer is shutting down. Ubuntu will load up if im using the live cd, anyone have any clues for this one :)
<Pozac> martin_, I use totem-xine :)
<plattypus1> It's ext3, and both ext2 and 3 are y.
<naibed> bye
<martin_> ok ill use it too then :) thanks pozac.
<crimsun> plattypus1: and your motherboard chipset and HD drivers?
<Pozac> You're welcome, martin_ :)
* plattypus1 nods
<ferris> how can I make a link (on the desktop) to /usr/games?
<crimsun> plattypus1: did you also disable initrd support?
* plattypus1 nods
<ferris> the gui will not allow me to make link
<plattypus1> I'm not a linux newbie, just not good with this distro. :)
<ogra> plattypus1: the point with this distro is....you dont compile anything....
<Pozac> ferris, middle click and drag
<ogra> plattypus1: ....you just use it
<Pozac> plattypus1, ubuntu needs portage!
<crimsun> did you start with stock kernel source from kernel.org, or are you using kernel-source-foo, or are you using linux-source-foo, or...?
<Crane> ferris rightclick on desktop and select cfreate launcher
<ferris> does it seem like there are more and more people switching from MS to linux?
<crimsun> ubuntu needs portage like a fish needs a bicycle
<plattypus1> Pozac, That's what gentoo's for. I just don't want a source-based distro on a PII 233. :)
<ogra> Pozac ????????
<Pozac> crimsun, yeah well the fish already has the full body water suit
<martin_> ferris, whats ms? windows you mean?
<Crane> then in command enter nautilus /usr/games
<Pozac> ogra?
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> ok ok.. ubuntu, for me, perhaps could might maybe use a little subset of some of portage
<Pozac> and maybe just one ebuild
<ferris> yes
<crimsun> ugh.
<ogra> Pozac: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> && apt-get source -b <package> is waaay better
<crimsun> portage is great, but keep it in Gentoo.
<plattypus1> So where did you say the Linuxant wiki were?
<Pozac> ogra, I'm not convinced. :)
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto at the bottom for example
<the--dud> dont suppose there are any US based ubuntu rsync servers?
<plattypus1> ogra, thankies.
<ogra> Pozac: tried ?
<martin_> Pozac, can i get totem-xine from apt-get?
<the--dud> more specifically, for the cd images
<crimsun> the--dud: umn.edu?
<DaNewB> Just freshly installed Warty. My serial mouse doesnt work. How can I fix this?
<Pozac> martin_, yes.. follow these instructions https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<ferris> thanks for the help on that
<Pozac> I believe totem-xine is in multiverse anyways
<Agrajag> Pozac: universe
<Pozac> ogra, no.. don't care so much about that part, I care about it takes 3 minutes to make a new ebuild
<the--dud> crimsun, its not listed to have rsync on the wiki... but it might have anyway...
<ogra> Pozac: depends on what you compile i guess
<Pozac> Agrajag, ok..
<mh_le> How "new" are the packages in ubuntu? same as debian?
<crimsun> 'totem-xine' is in universe
<Pozac> ogra, apt has never been my friend, synaptic is my friend :)
<crimsun> (as Agrajag said)
<ogra> Pozac: synaptic cant build packages (yet)
<martin_> Pozac, i have totem-gstreamer and it seems to run the movie but i only get the sound without a picture... does that mean i just need divx codec? or should i dl xine?
<Agrajag> get xine
<martin_> hi Agrajag
<Agrajag> apt-get install totem-xine
<martin_> ok :)
<ogra> martin_: get totem-xine
<Agrajag> assuming apt works for you now
<Pozac> martin_, get totem-xine. the xine backend is better
<ogra> martin_: from universe
<crimsun> martin_: do you have 'w32codecs' installed?
<martin_> yeah Agrajag, works :)
<martin_> ogra, thanks, ive set it up already
<Pozac> ogra, so I guess I'm not building packages then
<martin_> crimsun, i dont know what that is
<martin_> crimsun, should i get it from apt-get?
<ogra> Pozac: normally there is no need for building them....
<crimsun> martin_: dpkg -l w32codecs|grep ^ii
<Meleis> Hi !
<Pozac> ogra, I know. I don't necessarily want to build the whole system :)
<martin_> crimsun, man... could you please explain to me what dpkg does and means?
<Meleis> Does someone know the command line to create Ubuntu ISO CD when having just files and directory ?
<ogra> Pozac: the idea that anything gets faster with self compiled binarys is a myth i think.....and what you gain through optimization is marginal regarding the work it needs
<Bumjubeo> So here it is :) Ive installed Ubuntu and its all succesful, its on a dell inspiron 7500 - It goes through the verbose startup no problem, and once its all done that, the screen goes black, if I turn off the laptop, I see the login screen however the computer is shutting down. Ubuntu will load up if im using the live cd, anyone have any clues for this one :)
<Pozac> ogra, I just like that if I can see on the lists that a new gnome-panel has been released, I can copy gnome-panel-1.1 to gnome-panel-1.2 and install it (presuming nothing radically has changed)
<nash> hello guys
<martin_> no packages found matching w32codecs|grep ^ii, crimsun
<the--dud> at least i cant connect to umn.edu through rsync ;/
<crimsun> Meleis: are you sure you don't want to just download an iso?
<martin_> oh dpkg means download package?
<Agrajag> on, dpkg handles Debian packages
<crimsun> martin_: 'w32codecs' is in Christian Marillat's repo. See the wiki under Restricted formats
<Pozac> ogra, I also find it a myth. Ubuntu works as fast or faster than gentoo :)
<martin_> oh, d stands for debian?
<Agrajag> yes
<ogra> yep
<tolstoy_> folks, updated to hoary, no xorg.conf.  X -configure didn't work (or do I need to be out of X).  What was that deb-something command I need to get an xorg conf to appear?
<Meleis> crimsun, i did but the md5sum failed... so i mounted it and i did "md5sum -c md5sum.txt" he told me which files had problems, so i downloaded them again... they are ok. Now i would like to build the CD...
<martin_> ok crimsun.. what is wiki btw?
<nash> guys, at boot the "starting hotplug subsystem" step takes 40 sec! any tip to speed up my boot?
<djuuss> tolstoy_: you need to be out of X :)
<ogra> tolstoy_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> martin_: it's explained on the wiki :)
<ogra> djuuss: nope
<djuuss> you dont?
<kquamme94> hows everyone doing?/
<occy> hey... I've done apt-get install nvidia-settings linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686     What do I need to do to setup nvida on this laptop?   ( nVidia GeForce2 Go chipset )
<martin_> ftp.nerrim.net/debian-marrilat, crimsun?
<djuuss> occy: $ nvidia-glx-config enable
<ogra> djuuss: nope, but i think you dont reconfigure it if it already rund....the changes take effect on next X startup then
<martin_> i got that repository, xskoulax helped me out with that one, crimsun
<ogra> runs
<Agrajag> martin_: have you run apt-get update since adding it?
<martin_> ill go run a search in synapt..
<ogra> occy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<nash> guys, at boot the "starting hotplug subsystem" step takes 40 sec! any tip to speed up my boot?
<martin_> Agrajag, yi dont think i have, ill run it now
<Pozac> (ogra: notice how many people here are having apt-related problems)
<crimsun> Meleis: use mkisofs(8) to generate an .iso
<siretart> perhaps you guys want to have a look at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty
<Agrajag> martin_: k, after that you should be able to get w32codecs
<crimsun> Meleis: read the man page, or look for a how-to
<zenwhen> nash, hoary's hotplug is much faster.
<djuuss> ogra: well if i were reconfiguring X i'd want to see what it changed, so beeing out of X isn't a bad idea, though not imperative perhaps
<gilligan_> hi
<ogra> Pozac: this will get better in hoary
<tolstoy_> ogra, seems like someone here did something different to get it working, but I'll try that.
<occy> ogra: k, tx, err... danke
<occy> heh
<ogra> djuuss: ctrl-alt-backspace works here too ;)
<djuuss> nash: i'tll wear out
<Meleis> crimsun, ok i was just hoping a dev to be here and the things going easier... thanks anyway
<zenwhen> You can get hoary's hotplug system for warty in the ubuntu backports.
<crimsun> Meleis: devs are in here
<martin_> Agrajag, ok its all updated, ill try to get w32codecs
<djuuss> ogra: gotta love that combo :)
<nash> zenwhen: point me to some links
<crimsun> Meleis: fortunately your question can be answered with a quick Google search
<gilligan_> i just did an apt-get upgrade ( running hoary) and my sound ceased to work.. none of the apps complain or report any errors but i dont *hear* any output ;--]  has anythnig changed recently in that regard ? any hints ? ..
<tolstoy_> weird.  updating to hoary didn't install the xorg server.  very weird.
<Meleis> crimsun : with xcdroad i can make some ISOs, but there are some files he resized cause of Joliet limitations
<djuuss> has it been released???
<djuuss> just now?
* ogra wonders why the ppl waste their coding time on backports instead for improving hoary
<zenwhen> Nash: we better discuss this in #ubuntuforums ... the people in here dont like backport discussions.
<martin_> ok, downloading :)
<Pozac> gilligan_, are you running KDE?
<occy> ogra: <-- rox
<Meleis> crimsun, xcdroad > xcdroast
<Pozac> ogra, they want their mplayers that work and new firefoxes?
<ogra> Pozac: bah
<Pozac> hehe
<gilligan_> Pozac: i have some kde packages installed but dont actually use it
<nash> ok zenwhen, thanks...
<zenwhen> ogra, some people want improvements and dont have time to test a new distro.
<Meleis> ok, anyway, does anybody knows how to mount read-write (not read only) an ISO ?
<gilligan_> Pozac: why - does that break anything?
<ogra> Pozac:  i could live with the old ff.....i would still use it
<Pozac> gilligan_, Ok.. kmix sometimes sets the audio output to the SP/DIF channel
<zenwhen> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-bp/ thats the backports project
<gilligan_> oh.. i found some error on startup..
<Pozac> ogra, Lets see what happens in a couple of releases :)
<Pozac> ogra, afterall, warty is a warthog
<ogra> zenwhen: i know, i use the ff backport too, but there is really no need....and building a complete set of ff packages takes a lot of time....which i would rather see for improvements....
<gilligan_> starting alsa.. /etc/rc2.d/S12alsa: Error: alsactl restore failed with message: alsactl: set_control:805: warning: name mismatch (DRC Switch/DRC Range ) for control #8
<gilligan_> aslactl : set_control:892: bad contro.8.value type
<djuuss> i'm getting myself a dual boot of yoper, their site is back online so i'll try it out
<gilligan_> any alsa experts around? ;-}
<Meleis> ok... :o(
<ogra> zenwhen: so hoary will miss things again, because the manpower was missing ....
<zenwhen> ogra, well If things like FF 1.0 arent going to be offered fro warty, someone needs to offer it.
<Meleis> have a nice day, bye
<zenwhen> for*
<Pozac> ogra, has the manpower been missing?
<ogra> zenwhen: why, 0.9.3 worked fine
<Pozac> people want the newest version
<ogra> Pozac: every helping hand improves
<zenwhen> ogra, thats not the point for most people. They want the newest version.
<Pozac> desktop people want the newest version
<zenwhen> And ntohing will stop them from wanting it.
<ogra> what for ?
<Pozac> pride
<ogra> bah
<Pozac> freedom
<ogra> ok
<zenwhen> Its better that people run warty and still file bug reports on other packahges in it than switch to another diestro to get what they want.
<zenwhen> distro*
<djuuss> talking about latest version.. when will OOo 1.1.3 make it into warty?
<Pozac> never
<Amaranth> No.
<Amaranth> Warty is frozen, it won't change.
<Pozac> unless you backport it
<ogra> zenwhen: dont you think a 6 month release cycle is enough ? i can live 6 months with the current version
<occy> ogra: much better looking
<djuuss> arg
<crimsun> hey occy, how's the triath training going?
<occy> crimsun: did my first 21 miler sunday!
<djuuss> guess i'll back up my /home and try hoary
<occy> w00p
<crimsun> nice!
<ogra> wpw
<occy> whew, it was work, that's for sure.
<djuuss> ciao
<occy> sites are down due to upgrade of the php bug.
<zenwhen> ogra, many people can't. I dont see how backports hurt anyone. There are people who want a) updated software and b) stability. Backports + warty is just that.
<naibed> gilligan_, try witch alsactl..
<occy> otherwise I'd point you to em'
* Amaranth has his /home on a different partition
<occy> :)
<Bumjubeo> So here it is :) Ive installed Ubuntu and its all succesful, its on a dell inspiron 7500 - It goes through the verbose startup no problem, and once its all done that, the screen goes black, if I turn off the laptop, I see the login screen however the computer is shutting down. Ubuntu will load up if im using the live cd, anyone have any clues for this one :)
<Pozac> portage is excellent for this task
<saif> hello, guys, any good books on how to develop web applications using mono?!?! if that is possible?!?!
<Amaranth> saif: whoa, slow down
<DaNewB> How can I make my serial mouse work?
<crimsun> saif: yes, there's an excellent one. Hold.
<ogra> zenwhen: i didnt say they hurt anyone.....i am just a little sad that the manpower gets lost on a dead dog
<Pozac> if you want newer than warty and not unstable - compile it yourself, using portage
<Amaranth> crimsun: Mono: A Developer's Handbook? :)
<naibed> or pkgsrc :P
<occy> hmmm
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, X error probably
<saif> was that too fast?!?! sorry! :)
<occy> at 1024x768 there is some wierd blurring of things
<etorix> yeah .. if you have a week to spare
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, can you use CTRL-ALT-F1 to jump to a console when the screen is black?
<NewComer> darksatanic, edit ur XF86config, put /dev/tty0
<Bumjubeo> let me just check that one
<occy> it's crystal clear at 1400x1050
<occy> (which I'd love to use by my almost 60 year old Mom would have issues with that res)
<bytecoder> occy: why would you want to run X at a lower resolution then the max?
<NewComer> DaNewB, edit ur XF86config, put /dev/tty0 as input device in mouse section
<Amaranth> ogra: If you want up-to-the-minute packages use hoary or gentoo. The 6-month cycle is designed for have a system that doesn't change little by little so it's easier to maintain and support.
<saif> Amaranth: thanx!! i'll chk it out!
<occy> bytecoder: see above :)
<zenwhen> ogra, well it is a double edged sword. People would compile the apps themseleves if they wanted them. this just makes it easier. I refuse to run hoary until there is a preview ISO.
<NewComer> darksatanic, sorry that wasn't for u
<ogra> Amaranth: heh, i know :)
<martin_> Pozac, when i mark xine for installation it tells me that i need to remove gstreamer and desktop(?) and to install xine
<Pozac> ogra, I find it weird that people who give their software away in two versions - stable and unstable - cannot give their users stable updates for 6 months
<martin_> to install xine*
<Pozac> martin_, Yes. Do it.
<zenwhen> No matter how helpful it might be, I cannot be incovenienced with instability.
<crimsun> Amaranth: of course :)
<ogra> zenwhen: i got an extra box for hoary testing and development :)
<Bumjubeo> Prozac: ctrl-alt-f1 took me to the console yeah
<Amaranth> zenwhen: You can't make a preview ISO of a constantly moving target. It literally changes every hour.
<martin_> Pozac, ok.
<crimsun> saif: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/monoadn/
<ogra> zenwhen: but use warty for all my work
<Pozac> martin_, ubuntu-desktop is just a empty package to make sure you install all the stuff the ubuntu guys want you to have is there
<crimsun> saif: in fact, look here: http://www.mono-project.com/about/books.html
<DaNewB> NewComer, thnks, i'll try
<Amaranth> crimsun: I talk to the author from time to time on irc.gnome.org :)
<crimsun> Amaranth:)
<Pozac> martin_, and totem-xine conflicts with totem-gstreamer, which is needed by ubuntu-desktop :)
<zenwhen> ogra, I have a warty server and a warty desktop. I am thinking baout building a third box for Hoary testing.
<saif> all righty! thanx a lot!
<ogra> martin_: reinistall this package before you upgrade to the next stable version of ubuntu....many things will rely on it
<Amaranth> saif: You probably want an ASP.NET book and the Mono one.
<bytecoder> you could always install gstreamer-mad, which enables support for the "controversial" formats
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, login and edit your XF86Config
<Amaranth> saif: The ASP.NET one will teach you how to use that and the Mono one will show you how to setup mono to use it for web sites.
<Bumjubeo> awesome, thanks prozac!
<bytecoder> I think you need to enable the debian marillat repository to get it, though
<saif> Amaranth: I don't think i need the asp.net one,
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, do you know what to do to fix it?
<saif> Amaranth: been developing c# for 2 years now!
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, I think your resolution might be too high by default or something
<Amaranth> oh
<Bumjubeo> Not really :) But I figured google could help me out instead of bothering you guys some more :)
<Amaranth> saif: Then just get Mono: A Developer
<Amaranth> err, that one :P
<saif> Amaranth: thanx for the advice though, will get the mono one!
<eim> grub-install has just destroied the boot-sector of an NTFS partition. Any ideas on how to recover it? Thanks.
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, I'll help you out
<Bumjubeo> okay, sweet deal then :)
<martin_> cool Pozac, it works :)
<Amaranth> saif: If you want to talk to the author I believe he is edd on irc.gnome.org. He would be in #mono.
<martin_> why does it take so much time to load though?
<ogra> martin_: dont forget ygout the package on upgrade ;)
<ogra> about
<saif> really?!?!
<Amaranth> eim: Don't, use grub to boot windows.
<Amaranth> saif: Yeah.
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, just open the file in your editor (nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config), find the section with the resolutions and remove the highest one on all lines
<saif> nice nice! good to know that, i don't think i wanna bother him with stuff that i can read in books! if i run into walls or problems i'kk go there! :)
<Pozac> unless it's the resolution you intend to use and know the monitor can do, ofcourse :)
<Amaranth> saif: Just ask him if his book has what you need. :)
<Pozac> martin_, np :)
<Pozac> martin_, Does it take a long time to load?
<Pozac> More than a couple of seconds?
<ogra> Pozac: please dont forget to tell the people that ubuntu-desktop is very important on a stable to stable upgrade
<saif> Amaranth: thanx a milion! i'll go there then! c ya!
<Amaranth> saif: See you there. :)
<saif> exit
<saif> :)
<ogra> Pozac: there will be important things missing if they upgrade and the package is not there
<Pozac> martin_, the ubuntu-desktop package is very important when you upgrade to hoary in april
<AndyR> lo ppl
<ogra> Pozac: thanks ;)
<Pozac> ogra, ok..
<Pozac> ogra, now, not to nag, but can't both totem's just provide a totem like portage?
<linux_mafia> Amaranth, is that edd dumbill, you talking about?
<Pozac> ogra, so it won't be removed when totem-xine is installed?
<Amaranth> linux_mafia: Yeah.
<Pozac> ogra, that is, you must admit, kinda lame...
<linux_mafia> Amaranth, sweet, he seems like a pretty damn smart guy from what ive read
<ogra> Pozac: nope, its a policy you have to make if you want to give professional support
<guru> hi m8s
<guru> does anybody know sth. about the root user?
<the--dud> i just made a new ubuntu cd image mirror in texas usa *_*
<ogra> Pozac: i.e. no ubuntu-desktop..... unsupported software (universe SW)
<guru> I am new to ubuntu
<guru> So I did not find the root user
<scizzo> guru: did you read the thing before you created the account?
<gilligan_> hm.noone else experiencing troubles with sound in hoary ?
<Pozac> ogra, but im amateur.. and will gladly support as much of universe as I can
<ogra> guru: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<scizzo> guru: I mean the normal user account?
<stvn> guru: sudo is your friend
<scizzo> guru: ubuntu is using sudo
<Bumjubeo> pozac: Did I need to be root to edit XF86Config?
<naibed> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com refuses connection :S
<ogra> Pozac: thats fine....but canonical probably once wants to live from its supported part ;)
<guru> not really all the other distributions I tried had ther sth like normal user
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, yes.. sudo nano sorry :(
<Bumjubeo> ahh np :)
<crimsun> gilligan_: nope. Sound's fine here.
<ogra> guru: please read the wiki
* zZzzznitu is back (gone 20:13:07)
<ogra> naibed: so probably someone is working on it.....
<Pozac> ogra, I'm not sure what my helping out supporting what I use and know about has anything to with how canonical wants to live?
<naibed> ogra, shit! XD
<guru> ok thx m8s
<gilligan_> crimsun: hm.wonder what the hell happened.. it worked just fine before i did the apt-get upgrade..  whatever player I try, it doesnt complain.. but i get only silence..
<stvn> Pozac: shh, there are a lot of canonical ppl here, they want to get paid ;)
<ogra> Pozac: canonical made ubuntu possible..... who do you think pays for this all ?
<Pozac> ogra, However, any advice and comments on my behaviour is gladly appreciated, don't get me wrong
<naibed> Bad Gateway: the proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<crimsun> gilligan_: well, what player are you using?
<DaNewB> NewComer, after editing XF86Config, what do I do?
* AndyR is listening to -<  Digitally Imported () >-
<Pozac> ogra, I know I know
<crimsun> AndyR: please no spam, thanks :)
<gilligan_> crimsun: doesnt matter.same for whatever i try
<Pozac> ogra, Does this mean I cannot help you support these poor noobs?
<crimsun> Pozac: we're all "noobs"
<scizzo> Pozac: please...stop using the work "noobs"
<crimsun> gilligan_: what sound hardware?
<Pozac> crimsun, I too..
<ogra> Pozac: so let them make the policy they need for pro support and enjoy the benefit you get from the freeness of their distro ;)
<ironwolf> what happened to apt in hoary?  I keep getting "unknown error executing gpgv" when I do an apt-get update  Anyone have an idea how to rectify this?
<scizzo> everyone is in a learnin stage...
<Pozac> scizzo, sorry
<AndyR> crimsun, hardly spam, but i wont do it again
<crimsun> AndyR: much appreciated.
<gilligan_> crimsun: powerbook.. onboard sound.. worked fine before..
<AMIGrAve> what's the difference between package nfs-kernel-server and nfs-user-server ?
<bassinboy> Chibifs
<ogra> Pozac: universe is not supported by canonical....and will never be i guess, so they need you for this....
<Pozac> yes
<Pozac> And certainly, I will make sure the .. people.. know the true implications of their actions
<Pozac> And remind them how they must use their package manager to break their video players before they upgrade. :)
<ogra> heh
<occy> crimsun: thanks for asking :)
<Pozac> sadly
<ogra> Pozac: you must not......but it will cause much more support not telling them.....
<crimsun> occy: np, I remember my own marathon training. :)
<occy> crimsun: yeah?
<occy> crimsun: how come you don't hang out in #fitgeek?
<ogra> Pozac: ubuntu/canonical/gnome simply decided to support gstreamer (which is totem) and only one videoplayer will be in the supported stuff
<occy> :)
<crimsun> occy: didn't know of it til just now :)
<occy> hehe
<occy> check out fitgeek.org too
<Pozac> ogra, Yeh, but ubuntu-desktop is not only supported, it's also required
<crimsun> cool, thanks :)
<Pozac> ogra, don't you think the package manager should take care of that?
<ogra> Pozac: only on upgrade
<Pozac> yeh
<Pozac> only when needed
<Pozac> like I don't need ubuntu when my computer is off
<ogra> Pozac: but you would read upgrade notes bfore you upgrade ?
<Pozac> ogra, Maybe
<ogra> they will mention this ....
<Pozac> well
<Pozac> how does it create more support then?
<the--dud> rosetta keeps giving me errors when i try to change add some translations >_<
<Pozac> :)
<ogra> the ppl that dont read upgrade notes ;)
<BuckyG> Anyone got ideas on how to get an Zip250 Atapi seen in Warty?
<calc> load ide-floppy
<BuckyG> I'm a Wintel newbie.  How do you load ide-floppy?
<gpled> are their any apps for ubuntu, that would let someone read their hotmail accounts?  want to use t-bird, but hotmail uses http-mail, instead of pop3.
<Pozac> BuckyG, add it to /etc/modules
<the--dud> " A system error occurred." so damn informative as well
<Pozac> BuckyG, or 'modprobe ide-floppy' if you need it now
<ogra> the--dud: they just reboot it.....
<Bumjubeo> Pozac: well ive changed the resolutions all the way down to 800x600 which I know this monitor will support, could it be because of thsi error - PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 000 0:00:07.1 ?
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, Gee, I'm not sure - could be, though..
<Pozac> Bumjubeo, Here's a suggestion.. boot the livecd, copy the XF86Config to your disc
<Bumjubeo> k, makes sense.
<the--dud> ogra, okay, lets hope it starts working soon then...
<mh_le> How "new" are the packages in ubuntu? same as debian?
<xskoulax> newer
<xskoulax> i think
<Pozac> eh
<Pozac> hoary tracks sid?
<Pozac> or how is it?
<ogra> Pozac: yep unilt the codefreeze
<ogra> Pozac: then the testing starts.....
<mh_le> xskoulax: how does it deal with self compiled programs?
<ogra> Pozac: then it gets released
<Pozac> ogra, that's going to be sweet.
<BuckyG> Thanks, Pozac.  It's working now...
<ogra> Pozac: a stable debian every 6 months *g*
<Pozac> mh_le, or do you mean stable?
<Pozac> BuckyG, np
<mh_le> Pozac: yeah, I guess
<D0wnXcaST> anyone could tell me exactly what a shell account?
<D0wnXcaST> sorry ig this is newbi, I AM :)
<ogra> mh_le: the stable packages are from august i think
<ogra> mh_le: the majority.....some came in later
<mh_le> I see
<ogra> mh_le: but the newest are from october
<mh_le> cool
<ogra> mh_le: (not regarding the sceurity updates though)
<Pozac> D0wnXcaST, a shell is the command line interface to the computer. An account is like what the banks use, so they can charge money for it.
<punkrockguy318> and all the importannt updates you can get from warty-backports anyway
<Pozac> D0wnXcaST, an account usually means you get a username
<D0wnXcaST> whats the link between account and shell?
<ogra> punkrockguy318: i doubt the importance
<andy> hi, i'm having issues installing software onto the system.  I'm new at linux, so basic descriptions would be great.  Thanks! :)
<D0wnXcaST> when i go in my console on ubuntu, is it a shell?
<ogra> andy http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<punkrockguy318> ogra, they're pretty nifty update... xchat, firefox, gaim...
<ogra> D0wnXcaST: yep
<D0wnXcaST> ok
<ogra> punkrockguy318: you said important first ;)
<Pozac> D0wnXcaST, and you are using your own user-account.
<ogra> punkrockguy318: they are probably nice or beautiful......but i doubt the importance
<xskoulax> mh_le, binary i think
<D0wnXcaST> ok !
* Pozac snickers
<mh_le> xskoulax: no source?
<xskoulax> you can get source
<xskoulax> and compile that if you wish
<mh_le> goodie
<etorix> hmm .. no rcconf .. no ksysv ..
<ogra> etorix: rather gsysv if it yould exist *g*
<ogra> would
<etorix> what services-controller is
<ogra> etorix: rm
<etorix> on here?
<ogra> etorix: remove the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<ogra> etorix: or do sudo /etc/init.d/servicename start/stop/reload
<ogra> etorix: the gnome-system-tools part for runlevel control was buggy when warty got released... for hoary there will be a new tool
<Pozac> ogra, will the init system change?
#ubuntu 2005-01-02
<etorix> im on hoary
<ogra> Pozac: why should it.....as long as debian doesnt change it, it will stay
<etorix> 64-bit
<ogra> etorix: there should be a tool in the gnome menu anywhere then
<Pozac> ogra, *cough* rc-update *cough*
<ogra> Pozac: not a maintenance tool
<etorix> erm .. im not in gnome anymore
<ogra> Pozac: its a apt backaend
<ogra> etorix: so i cant help you, last kde i touched was 1.2 :)
<etorix> im in xfce4
<ogra> etorix: or thecommandline
<etorix> gdm/xfce4 64-bit
<Pozac> ogra, I feel that managing my boot has been one of the largest pains in dealing with ubuntu so far.. I hate deleted oddly named symlinks manually :)
<ogra> etorix:i dunno the exact name of the tool
<Pozac> deleting...
<etorix> gnome-tools will still run
<ogra> etorix: something like gnome-runlevel-editor
<etorix> if i knew what to call
<Pozac> ogra, Removing stuff from rc3.d only to find it being started in rcS.d
<Pozac> ogra, and rcS.d really doesn't say much to me
<ogra> Pozac:thatsdebian....why did you mess around with them ?
<ogra> etorix: or probaly gnome-service-editor
<Pozac> ogra, evms, and every service installed is automatically started at boot
<etorix> acually .. according to htop i aint got too many illegal services running
<margo> How can I use an apple mouse with Ubuntu?
<ogra> Pozac: nope
<Pozac> ogra, am I supposed to remember that evms is K20evms and not K30evms?
<ogra> Pozac: only the init script is run
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> Pozac: will you ever use evms ?
<Pozac> ogra, not on this laptop i think
<ogra> Pozac: on this installation ?
<ogra> heh
<etorix> evms?
<ogram> can I bind the (useless) windows key and/or the "menu" key on my keyboard as buttons 2 and 3 somehow?
<Pozac> ogra, I also have installed mysql and postgresql just to test them out and play around
<ogra> etorix: volume management .... like lvm
<etorix> ah
<Pozac> and here comes the 6 minute boot
<etorix> id like to disable the raid-probe ting
<ogra> Pozac: i ve seen a 45 sec ubuntu boot in spain.....
<etorix> the installer-cd spotted my SATA hd ok
<Pozac> ogra, Yeh, bet that was with evms, postgresql, samba and mysql?
<theNeonGod> ntp wasn't configured right out of the box ('can't find host start' error). what should i do?
<punkrockguy318> theNeonGod, did you just install?
<ogra> Pozac: with everything in a default install.... so no sql servers i guess
* xskoulax hugs the mail lady, my ubuntu cds arrived
<xskoulax> \o/
<theNeonGod> punkrockguy318, yep
<punkrockguy318> theNeonGod, same thing just happened to me, try again later
<ogra> theNeonGod: on a laptop with wlan ?
<theNeonGod> ogra no just a p3 desktop
<ogra> theNeonGod: then this shouldnt happen.....
<theNeonGod> i'll try it again in a bit
<theNeonGod> whats the package turnover time like for ubuntu? the biggies, firefox, gaim, are a bit out of date.
<ogra> theNeonGod: wlan is unfortunately started after ntp so there this error is a known bug.... but on desktops the net should be up already
<crimsun> theNeonGod: eh?
<ogra> theNeonGod: april is the next release
<crimsun> theNeonGod: Warty receives no package updates at all. It's stable.
<Pozac> Not only stable, frozen
<punkrockguy318> theNeonGod, if you want the latest versions, check out warty-backports
<crimsun> theNeonGod: Hoary has current mozilla-firefox and gaim.
<theNeonGod> ogra running the ntp daemon from terminal within the desktop produces a 'can't find host start' error
<ogra> theNeonGod: ah, i thought you mean the startup
<punkrockguy318> theNeonGod, warty-backports has gaim, firefox, xchat... and more..all newest versions
<siretart> has anyone experience with evms? I get an "No such device" error message from the startscript. has anybody seen that already? what could be the culprit?
<theNeonGod> ogra im assuming it failed there too. didn't notice.
<ogra> siretart: do you have evms devices ?
<ogra> theNeonGod: it would show up red if it failed on boot
<siretart> ogra: what exaclty do you mean with "devices", device nodes?
<theNeonGod> ogra i kno
<siretart> ogra: /dev/evms has devices, corresponding to my local drives
<ogra> siretart: nope, i mean do you have any Enterprise Volume Management Devices to manage ?
<siretart> ogra: I want to create some
<siretart> so, not yet..
<ogra> siretart: so i guess you have to create volumes with the empty disks first
<wiss> hallo guys .. yesterday i installed ubuntu .. i had small pro ...
<Pozac> wiss, yes?
<wiss> i think i had done somthing wrong with sudo
<Aoi> hi ya, I would like to permanently add echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward, how can I do it?
<etorix> ok .. i seem to be still online
<ogra> etorix: nope, youre not !
<wiss> while i open program like synaptic and programs that require root permitions
<wiss> it give errors
<ogra> etorix: its just an illusion ;)
<wiss> Failed to run network-admin as user root:
<wiss>  Child terminated with 1 status
<etorix> hmm .. no nmap
<aquarius> HOw unstable is hoary at the moment? If I were using Debian I'd be happy to use Debian unstable: does that roughly equate to hoary? Or is it more unstable than sid?
<ogra> wiss: which password did you give it ? it requires your user pw
<ogra> etorix: hehe
<etorix> im not crashing much
<Pozac> aquarius, hoary tracks sid
<wiss> hahhaa
<Aoi> aquarius I'm using hoary, pretty stable
<aquarius> Ah. That's useful knowledge, Pozac and Aoi, cheers. :)
<ogra> wiss for info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<optimized> can anyone help with a wireless LAN install?
<etorix> ive also got a debian-amd64 from sid ..
<wiss> ogra ok thx
<ogra> aquarius: its more like sid + experimental
<ogra> aquarius: at least the gnome stuff.....
<Bumjubeo> Is there a different command for copying things to the floppy if copy and rs doesnt work?
<aquarius> ogra: hm. That's what I was worried about...I don't really want experimental gnome, because my whole desktop might go away one day :)
<optimized> Anyone have any info on compatiabilty of wireless devices in UBUNTU??
<crimsun> optimized: most work just fine.
<ogra> aquarius: there is 2.9 in hoary atm i think
<Aoi> aquarius, some apps that I use are more stable on hoary than warty
<crimsun> optimized: you could try looking on the forum
<etorix> erm .. i dont want a gnome desktop period
<optimized> well, upon setup, it says no netowrk devices found
<crimsun> etorix: you know my response.
<Pozac> Aoi, yeah, stable releases of software does not go in stable ubuntu
<Pozac> at least not after stable ubuntu is frozen
<ogra> aquarius: ubuntu is totally tied to the gnome release cycle, so the dev version will always have the dev version of gnome
<aquarius> How is apt at downgrades these days? It used to be, er, not all that recommended...has that improved? (In short, can I upgrade to hoary and then bottle out back to warty?)
<aquarius> ogra, I didn't realise that. Cheers!
<crimsun> aquarius: apt has always been intelligent about {up,down}grades
<Pozac> aquarius, you can use the backports from hoary instead
<crimsun> aquarius: the user, however, usually isn't.
<etorix> o0o .. i wouldnt
<ogra> aquarius: if you are a apt pinning guru, you can downgrade.....
<Pozac> crimsun, which roughly means, apt's interface to the user is not up to par
<aquarius> crimsun: ha. Well put.
<ogra> aquarius: ..... but only if you are one ;)
<crimsun> Pozac: other way around
<Aoi> Pozac, yeah weird world lol. Just a question, do you know where the hell ubuntu is chaging  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 0 as default?
<crimsun> Pozac: the user is often disastrously curious
<aquarius> ogra: not me, chief. I can pin stuff if I have to. Guru, no :)
<Bumjubeo> Is there a way to mount your floppy disk drive that isnt mount /mnt/floppy as well :)
<Pozac> crimsun, apt is old and lame. It will be replaced soon. :)
<Pozac> Aoi, /proc is the kernel filesystem... it doesn't remember settings over reboots
<ogra> Pozac: with what ?
<naibed> bye
<crimsun> Pozac: of course. It will be replaced with portage. Then we will all sprout wings and fly to Christmas Island and have celebrations...or not.
<Aoi> Pozac witch script ubuntu load by first?
<ogra> lol
<Pozac> Aoi, I'm not sure where ubuntu wants the commands to be run at boot to be placed
<Aoi> hmm
<etorix> apt-get install portage
<etorix> nope ..
<optimized> is ther an option in Gnome to cinfigure the network device if auto cinfig can;t find it?
<Pozac> ogra, Wait and see
<aquarius> Pozac, apt's great, at least in my reasonably uninformed opinion.
<Aoi> etorix, it would be useful lol
<Pozac> crimsun, no no.. It will be replaced by something that communicates the act of managing software better to the user
<Pozac> crimsun, while remaining completely technical flawless
<Aoi> optimized, system > system settings > network
<ogra> Pozac: canonical employs the apt maintainer, so i guess it will stay.....especially since a lot of work currently goes into package signing optimization
<aquarius> But I'd like to be able to downgrade by just telling it: see this repository here? Downgrade your packages so that you're not using anything outside this repository. I'm not clear that this is technically possible, though, so downgrading being awkward is not apt's fault...
<Pozac> aquarius, yeh, it is .. just too hard to use
<ogra> Pozac: there will be some very cool desktop stuff instead
<etorix> ha
<optimized> thanks Aoi!!
<Pozac> ogra, I'm seriously expecting some libraryfication soon :)
<aquarius> Pozac: I'd like to see some better shells *around* apt, certainly, and I've seen a few in development. But the core stuff is considerably better than anyone else's packaging system.
<Pozac> ogra, which, in turn, will open up to new, sane, textual interface
<Pozac> So you all dig on dselect as well? :)
<aquarius> blah. Not me.
<Pozac> Now that we're all flaming and such
<Pozac> hehe
<Aoi> optimized, you welcome
<ogra> Pozac: aptitude  ?
<Aoi> Pozac, hm, I'll check out kernel, thanks by the way
<Dko> Hi again. ><  Small question. I created a launcher for I guess a shell script.  But when I double click nothing happens.  But if I double click the shell script it runs fine.  Why is this?
<Pozac> ogra, nope.. more specific tools like the ones we have
<ogra> Pozac: we ?
<ogra> Pozac: who ?
<ogra> Pozac: or which ?
<Pozac> like the million apt-*
<Pozac> hopefully a little renamed
<Pozac> I'm sorry, I'd just like to see the old school textual do the same kind of growing up that guis does
<Pozac> and apt-extracttemplates does what?
<ogra> Pozac:  i was fine with apt the last years on debian..... since ubuntu i mostly use synaptic now.....but have no probs with apt
<ogra> Pozac: no idea, never needed
<ogra> Pozac: apt-file is graet
<Pozac> ogra, I have tried, many times, to understand the wicked ways of apt
<Pozac> ogra, what does it do?
<Pozac> apt-hilton
<Dko> Any help please?
<ogra> Pozac: find files in packages .... like a apt-cache-search-in-content-of-all-packages
<Pozac> Dko?
<Pozac> ogra: like qpkg -f <file> ?
<Pozac> ogra, or just emerge search <package> ? :)
<ogra> Pozac: yep, but with apt power over ALL packages
<Dko> Should I post again my question? ><
<Pozac> ogra, and apt power over all prefixes
<ogra> Pozac: ever tried: apt-get moo ?
<Pozac> I never moo
<Pozac> I'm not a cow
<ACIDnet> today is not my day
<adbak> apt-get moo
<Pozac> ogra, apt-file in no way says anything about power to search
<ogra> adbak: in a terminal ;)
<adbak> aye, i know
<Pozac> ogra, like apt-cache requires you to know that there's a cache to search
<Pozac> why not apt-find?
<ogra> Pozac: apt-file update
<Pozac> and apt-find -f file ?
<Dko> Ok. I created a launcher for a shell script(At least thats what It calls it).  But when I double click nothing happens.  But if I double click the shell script it runs fine.  Why is this?
<ogra> Pozac: because it already has its names ?
<Pozac> ogra, apt-find is not taken?
<ACIDnet> to create a apache website do u just add NameVirtualHost test.myname.co.uk:80
<ACIDnet> then <VirtualHost test.myname.co.uk:80>...........
<adbak> anyone know of a good .ogg encoder for CDs?
<ACIDnet> to the bottom of the httpd.conf
<ogra> Pozac: not yet i think
<crimsun> adbak: grip? rhythmbox?
<ogra> adbak: sound jiucer ?
<ACIDnet> nothing i do seems to work
<ACIDnet> :(
<optimized> would it be wise to use ndiswrapper to get the driver off the WinXP install cd of my wireless PCI card?
<AndyR> sound juicer works ok here
<Pozac> ogra, well.. do you see my point of all the apt tools having confusing names and some confusing parameters?
<optimized> or is there an easier way of doing it?
<Pozac> makes my head hurt
<crimsun> Pozac: "confusing?"
<Dko> Yea... I guess im not getting any help.
<crimsun> Dko: sec, lemme scroll up
<Dko> k
<Pozac> crimsun, yeah.. apt-file to search, apt-extracttemplates to do ??
<ogra> Pozac: nope, but i use debian since 8 years... i am a little bit used to the naming scheme, so call me biased ;)
<Pozac> crimsun, have to know that apt uses cache to know apt-cache search
<crimsun> Dko: are you running the command in a terminal?
<ogra> Pozac: do you know the man command ?
<Pozac> ogra, yeh
<Pozac> ogra, do you know how the brain works?
<Dko> You mean click the check box to make it do that?  No, but I tried that and it didn't work eigther.
<crimsun> Pozac: actually the similarities between apt-* are very close
<occy> anyone know anything about getting sound to work on a AC'97 Audio contronler?
<crimsun> Pozac: for instance, compare apt-file(1) and apt-get(1)
<occy> is there a sound tool or something I can apt-get install?
<crimsun> occy: what's your lspci line for the sound chipset?
<Pozac> crimsun, why are they not one?
<occy> crimsun: sec
<ogra> Pozac: hmm, mine says.... <Pozac> crimsun, yeah.. apt-file to search, apt-extracttemplates to do ?? ....... probably man apt-extracttemplates
<occy> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<crimsun> Pozac: because you should not make HUGE scripts or binaries when the individual components can be split off
<crimsun> occy: lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0
<Pozac> crimsun, .so ?
<AndyR> my ac97 sound didnt work until i used acpi=force
<DaNewB> How can I know which device is my serial mouse?
<ogra> Pozac: aptextracttemplates - Utility to extract DebConf config and templates from Debian packages
<occy> crimsun: it found some stuff :)
<Pozac> crimsun, or how does linux and xfree do?
<occy> crimsun: a bunch of stuff, should I paste in /msg?
<ogra> Pozac: its mostly a maintainer tool
<crimsun> occy: or in #flood
<occy> hmm
<crimsun> occy: either.
* occy apt-get installs aumix
<Pozac> ogra, I'm not a maintainer..
<crimsun> occy: alsamixer(1) should work
<occy> hmm, aumix won't open.
<ogra> Pozac: nice, so you dont need to care about apt-extracttemplates ....
<crimsun> Pozac: have you inspected the output of say, /usr/bin/apt-get and /usr/bin/apt-extracttemplates?
<crimsun> Pozac: you'll see that there are in fact apt libs
<crimsun> Pozac: ldd output, that is
<DaNewB> Could a serial mouse be on /dev/psaux?
<Pozac> crimsun, then why the HUGE binaries?
<crimsun> DaNewB: usually not.
<occy> crimsun: see it?
<crimsun> occy: indeed, sec.
<occy> crimsun: tx sorry to bug you :)
<occy> crimsun: take your time
<DaNewB> crimsun, I tried /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS1 w/ no luck
<ogra> DaNewB: install gpm, configure it and reconfigure x to use the gpm interface.....
<crimsun> occy: what happens when you use alsamixer?
* occy does an apt-cache search for alsamixer
<crimsun> occy: actually, have we established that snd-intel8x0 is loaded?
<occy> oops
<occy> crimsun: #flood again
<crimsun> Pozac: err..."huge?"
<Pozac> crimsun, sorry HUGE scripts and binaries
<crimsun> Pozac: 118 KB is hardly "huge"
<Pozac> crimsun, your words man
<AndyR> i have both alsa and oss mixers loaded, is that right?
<crimsun> Pozac: that's my point precisely.
<occy> crimsun: there you go.
<crimsun> Pozac: those are all split up
<ogra> occy: sudo rmmpd snd_intel8x0m
<occy> dont' see alsamixer per se
<ogra> occy: sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0m
<ogra> occy: sorry
<occy> ogra: done
<sls> how do you manage partitions in ubuntu?
<ogra> occy: it blocks your soundcard
<crimsun> occy: and now run alsamixer
<occy> ogra: should I edit some file to remove that perm?
<Pozac> crimsun, I'm not getting you
<occy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ogra> occy: yep..... /etc/hotplug/blacklist should work
<Pozac> crimsun, if all the apt-* are replaced by 1 or 3 humanly sane binaries, which load .so's as needed, whats so wrong with that?
<crimsun> occy: sudo echo "snd-intel8x0m" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Pozac> crimsun, to be honest, I dont _care_ that I'm searching the cache. I'm searching apt.
<crimsun> occy: when you reboot, it should work
<ogra> Pozac: a user doesnt need them
<Pozac> consider a binary named apt
<ogra> Pozac: a user does only need apt-get, apt-cache
<Pozac> apt install <package> ; apt search, apt extracttemplates
<occy> crimsun: k... not working atm though after removing that module.  ( ogra )
<Pozac> then everyone only needs apt
<crimsun> Pozac: then you have a huge binary for 'apt'
<Pozac> and we can holds hangs and sing
<ACIDnet> :@
<crimsun> Pozac: and that's just bad practise
<ACIDnet> can someone pelase help me setup apache
<Pozac> crimsun, crimsun is emerge that huge?
<crimsun> ACIDnet: did you install apache through Synaptic?
<crimsun> Pozac: I have no idea.
<ogra> occy: but the modules is at least one showstopper..... probably you have to unload all the sound modules to free the device proper
<ACIDnet> its editing the httpd.conf to allow more than 1 website
<Pozac> crimsun, my 600mhz thinkpad has never died on me because a binary is too huge
<occy> ogra: ahhh
<occy> let me reboot it... [tm] 
<occy> heh
<Pozac> you cant just go around saying stuff is not possible
<Pozac> then you've been coding too much C
<Pozac> or whatever
<crimsun> err what?
<AndyR> this aint doze :)
<occy> heh, too lazy to unload all those modules
<ogra> occy.....fastest would be a reboot after you did crimsuns  sudo echo "snd-intel8x0m" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> the point of _separating_ binaries is to install only the pieces you use, Pozac.
<occy> unless I can restart something.
<ACIDnet> crimsun: I have setup two different VirtualHost things but they both point to the same thing
<Pozac> crimsun, why?
<Pozac> crimsun, my disk is 60gb... I have apt-extracttemplates installed anyways
<Pozac> not sure why
<occy> cool beans
<occy> it's rebooting atm.
<Pozac> also apt-sortpkgs
<crimsun> Pozac: would you like to install the Qt3 and KDE libs even though they're unnecessary if you only use the command line?
<occy> crimsun: occy.net is back up btw.... check out the new changes ;)
<sls> is there a partition management program for ubuntu?
<Pozac> crimsun, ffs no
<occy> ugh
<occy> I take that back, he's playing with apache 2.0
<occy> heh
<crimsun> Pozac: then why would you choose to install pieces that aren't necessary?
<Pozac> crimsun, because they make up an integrated bunch like the desktop?
<crimsun> Pozac: do they?
<Pozac> instead of strung together fixes
<Pozac> yeh
<crimsun> Pozac: there's a reason KDE for Ubuntu proper is not installed by default.
<Pozac> does it not make sense for a developer to type "apt extracttemplates" and a user to type "apt install" ??
<Pozac> crimsun, yeh
<Pozac> crimsun, there's also a reason gnomemeeting is
<crimsun> a developer isn't going to argue about the modularity of programs as installed in Debian, Pozac.
<crimsun> it's standard practise to modularize components.
<Pozac> yep
<Pozac> I'll try again
<Pozac> can you not load so's at runtime?
<crimsun> sls: there're the parted bits, but it's not as fully featured as PartitionMagic (tm)
<occy> :/
<Pozac> so that they are not necessarily loaded?
<occy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<Pozac> so apt-search.so doesn't get loaded when I type something that's not apt search ?
<EfaistOs> why Rhythmbox cant play mp3 files ? it says that it hasnt a plugin for that
<occy> beep-media player  failed to open /dev/dsp
<crimsun> occy: contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<occy> crimsun: looking
<Pozac> I love modularization
<occy> crimsun: no soundcards
<ogra> EfaistOs: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<martin_> guys, what does <RET> mean?
<occy> problematic
<crimsun> occy: is this a laptop?
<occy> crimsun: yessir
<crimsun> occy: dell?
<occy> crimsun: yup.  Dell inspiron 8200
<Pozac> I just think apt-* is user-unfriendly
<crimsun> occy: reboot, disable the modem and printer port in bios.
<Pozac> And it's causing problems for ubuntu and debian
<occy> crimsun: on it 007
<Pozac> I know synaptic and gnome is what got me here
<ogra> occy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<crimsun> Pozac: I'm failing to see the gist of your thrust then
<Pozac> crimsun, when I'm on a terminal I'm bummed
<occy> ogra: okies
<ogra> occy: Sound breaks due to [https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1254 Bug 1254]  -- add {{{acpi_irq_isa=7}}} to boot options
<ogra> occy: thats it
<EfaistOs> ogra, ok thanks :p
<ogra> :)
<martin_> guys... what does <RET> mean in info documentation?
<ogra> martin_: the return key
<martin_> ogra, like backspace?
<occy> ogra: so don't disable modem in the bios?
<ogra> martin_: like the "enter" key
<Pozac> crimsun, is it really that hard to make a shell script or whatever that depending on parameters call binaries in /usr/share/apt ?
<Pozac> there's nothing wrong with the current binaries
<adbak> martin: return, enter (key)
<ogra> occy: nothing in the wiki about this.....
<Pozac> except I have to use apt-cache to search.. instead of just apt :)
<crimsun> occy: the best thing to do is to use the acpi boot param
<crimsun> occy: the harder hack is to disable stuff in bios
<crimsun> occy: the recommended procedure is to use the acpi boot param as outlined in the url ogra pasted.
<SirFunk> hey.. is there any way to net-install ubuntu off a floppy or something?
<crimsun> Pozac: you seem to have no problem with the binary, and yet you think otherwise in other statements. Which is it? :)
<occy> k
<occy> crimsun:  ogra tx bunches guys.  You are both a peach. :)
<ogra> SirFunk: if there is one, its described here: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/index.html
<occy> will report back
<SirFunk> k, thanks
<crimsun> SirFunk: currently, Debian Woody/Sarge netinstall and then dist-upgrade to Warty
<martin_> ogra, is learning info documentation important for understanding linux?
<Pozac> crimsun, It focuses on how apt is built internally. Nobody cares.
<crimsun> Pozac: if it's a concern, please sub to deity and offer comments
<ogra> martin_: at least its helpful if you like to read ;)
<Pozac> crimsun, It can be easier and simpler for the mere human to install software
<Pozac> crimsun, and for him to evolve to developer
<ixane> you have to love how stuff randomly starts working.  I reinstalled ubuntu, ignoring the error about the ext3 filesystem I made and telling it to continue anyhow.  it finished installing and now works
<SirFunk> occy: uhm.... i don't see anything about a floppy media
<SirFunk> crimsun: ohhhh ... ok
<Pozac> crimsun, apt is wonderfully built. Users don't care.
<ixane> whereas before it gave me no error, and then broke.
<crimsun> Pozac: http://lists.debian.org/deity/
<theNeonGod> is the ubuntu ntp server down?
<ogra> martin_: i think i learned more with howtos and tutorials when i started.....later i looked at info and man pages
<Pozac> crimsun, Just like cars needs engines AND aerodynamics
<ixane> it's like...getting packages and stuff now
<Pozac> crimsun, windows is all aerodynamics
<Hikaru79> Are there any X.org drivers for the Radeon 9800 card?
<Hikaru79> The one on ATI's site is only for XFree86, apparently.
<ixane> Pozac: all show and no go
<crimsun> Hikaru79: currently there are many reports of ATI's binary-only fglrx drivers not cooperating with X.Org
<occy> hmmm.... /melooks at the bug
<Pozac> sweet
<martin_> ogra, do you know you way with linux commands? or unix commands
<Pozac> Gosh, they've been at this since 1997
<martin_> i wanna really understand how all this works
<crimsun> martin_: try an O'Reilly book about learning Linux
<ixane> Linux in a Nutshell covered a lot of commands pretty well.
<theNeonGod> where can i find ntp.conf?
<martin_> crimsun, theres noting as good on the net?
<ixane> it doesn't introduce you to linux, but it has a lot of commands in it
<crimsun> martin_: there is certainly information
<crimsun> martin_: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxnut4/  is a nice reference if you're starting out.
<ogra> martin_: http://www.tldp.org/
<etorix> fifi,org is good
<martin_> alright thanks guys ill check those sites out
<etorix> fifi.org
<Quest-Master> Anyone here code with C#? (Mono)
<crimsun> theNeonGod: in /etc/
<ixane> martin_: try your local library too.  you sometimes get lucky
<occy> hmmm, man, I feel stupid, can't find boot options
<theNeonGod> crimsun, thats what i thought. i didn't have one. THAT is why ntp wasn't working... (fresh out of box install too)
<crimsun> occy: you're using Warty, correct?
<occy> crimsun: yup
<occy> Eye Am Sofa King We Todd Did
<ogra> occy: to try the quick, you can hit escape on boot and then edit with e
<crimsun> occy: for a permanent solution, sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.list
<occy> k
<crimsun> occy: scroll to the line marked with # kopt=....
<ogra> occy: and edit the kernel line......
<crimsun> occy: and add the acpi_... to the end
<Pozac> Now that's pair supporting.
<crimsun> occy: then run `sudo update-grub'
<Pozac> :)
<ixane> ubuntu is busily downloading and installing packages. whee!
<ogra> crimsun: this hash sign is dumb there
<occy> there is a menu.lst   same thing n'est pas?
<Pozac> yeh
<ogra> occy: yep, typo
<crimsun> yep, typo
<crimsun> sorry
<occy> ogra: k, just checkin' ;)
* Pozac wonders why the file isnt called menu.list
<Pozac> or just 'menu'
<crimsun> I'm sure the 8.3 limitation was taken into consideration at some point
* ogra thinks because Pozac  didnt do the mane choice
<ogra> name
<Pozac> oh the fat thing
<Pozac> ogra, like your nick? ;)
<occy> kopt=acpi_irq_isa=7   I take it.
<ogra> Pozac: want to rename me too ? ;)
<Pozac> ogra: Yeh, I think for a supporter, you nick is too close to ogre which brings scary images in my head
<Pozac> in leave me frightened and confused
<Pozac> ;)
<ogra> lol
<Pozac> and
<occy> Pozac: hah
<ogra> its just an abbreviation of my name
<Pozac> I see
<crimsun> occy: it should be at the end of the commented kopt line
<ogra> Pozac: so blame my parents ;)
<occy> oh, so...          kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro acpi_irq_isa=7
<Pozac> ogra, I'll blame you for not being creative enough to come up with something else :)
<occy> of course, the /dev/hda1 should piont to the appropriate place.
<crimsun> occy: yep. Make sure there's a hash mark at the beginning.
<occy> oh
<occy> ok
<crimsun> (in my menu.lst, there's: ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs)
<ogra> Pozac: it was my first unix login when i was 14 on my first terminal..... so it probably indicates i dont wanna grow up ;)
<crimsun> (since when you run `sudo update-grub', the comments are parsed to generate the new menu.lst)
<occy> k, here we go boys and girls
<occy> fingers_crossed = yes;
<ogra> Pozac: its ust sticky
<ogra> just
<Pozac> ogra, on my first linux login (debian) on my friends machine when I was 16 the first thing that confused me was the strange and unfriendly naming of everything :)
<occy> ogra:  crimsun !!!!!
<occy> yes
<occy> hehe
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<occy> victory
<ogra> Pozac: hmm, so we are both stuck in our youth.....
<Pozac> yeh
<ogra> occy: great !!
<occy> man, thanks for your patience guys
<adbak> woot
<Tyche> I'm looking to play mp3's any ideas?
<Pozac> ogra, where you don't want to change your nick, I'm apparently doomed to make my own apt if I don't want to spend all my time waiting for darn gcc
<bluefoxicy> hey
<bluefoxicy> http://usrbac.sourceforge.net/misc/screenshot-whitehouse_com.png
<ogra> Tyche: you should hear, not look.... will help
<bluefoxicy> :)
<ogra> Tyche: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tyche> ogra: =) Let me rephrase, I'm listening to play mp3's. =)
<ogra> Pozac: lol
<crimsun> occy:)
<martin_> good night everyone, see you tomorrow
<theNeonGod> any reason why hald isn't in my /etc/init.d directory?
<ogra> martin_: night
<theNeonGod> i thought ubuntu was supposed to have hal set up by default?
<ogra> theNeonGod: is dbus-1 there ?
<theNeonGod> ogra, yes
<occy> crimsun: so whenever you like, drop by #fitgeek ;)
<occy> hehe
<occy> crimsun: oh, have you heard my band yet?  ( ogra too )
<ogra> theNeonGod: fine so hal is there too
<occy> http://theinterference.com/   <--
<occy> some free tunes there, in ogg too.
<occy> </pimp>
<ogra> occy: nice name
<theNeonGod> ogra, but i can't run the 'removeable storage' app because hald is not running, supposedly
<ogra> theNeonGod: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<occy> tx
<occy> :)
<ixane> anyone ever read "The Unix Hater's Handbook"?
* Pozac thinks he wants to read it
<ernstp> Is there mono packages for hoary?
<ixane> hehe. it's funny so far
<ixane> it's free
<ixane> just google it
<ernstp> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<ernstp> says: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<ixane> the forward make me laugh the most though.  The guy is like 'Unix sucks, and noone else has anything good, so I switched to mac.  no more of this random crashing with 'your program has ended with an error code -l' and whatever.
<ixane> obviously written before OSX.  That poor sod has to be thinking 'ARG! IT FOLLOWS ME EVERYWHERE!'
<ernstp> so I wrote: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<ernstp> But there's no mono there...
<theNeonGod> ogra, thanks
<Pozac> ernstp, there's problems with mono in hoary atm
<ernstp> Pozac, ah, damn.. :-)
<ernstp> Pozac, Anyone working on updating gdesklets-data to python 2.4 ?
<Pozac> ernstp, you could try pinning mono to warty's release from synaptic
<Pozac> not sure how to do it from the shell
<ernstp> Pozac, I'll give that a shot..
<Tyche> ogra: Thank you.
<Pozac> ernstp, python is a huge thing to upgrade, so they just need more time
<Pozac> not sure why
<theNeonGod> ogra, hmm. it seems to stop periodically. i had to do that just a few minutes after i first did it. still doesn't recognize my external hd though :-/
<Pozac> everything everywhere seems to break when python gets updated
<ogra> theNeonGod: hoary or warty ?
<ixane> wow. how do I kill X without having it respawn like a demon in doom?
<theNeonGod> warty
<ogra> theNeonGod: weird.....
<kayali> ok, I'm starting to understand how ubuntu works, it's lovely actually... Now to understand what I'm missing to play mp3s...
<nomasteryoda> the Last Linux Show is on tonight at 9pm ET
<ogra> ixane: dont like the demons ?
<ixane> this is rigoddamn diculous! my moniter can't support the high res that it's using, but I can't kill X and change xorg.conf
<ogra> ixane:  in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ixane> I may have to either A, switch moniters, or B, kill myself instead!
<ixane> ogra: I can't get to a bloody terminal!
<ixane> that's the point!
<Pozac> ixane, ctrl-alt-f1?
<kayali> ixane: edit xorg.conf from a terminal :)
<ogra> ixane: ctrl-alt-f1
<ixane> aha!
<Pozac> ixane, do that or add 'single' to the boot line from grub
<Pozac> then it will boot to a terminal
<ixane> ogra: you rock
<ixane> I have quite a bit to learn about linux still
<ogra> ixane: there do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ogra> ixane: if it isnt enough; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Pozac> (I want apt reconfigure .. waaah)
<ogra> Pozac: there is a "single" menuoption btw
<ogra> Pozac: that wouldnt fit the naming scheme
<Pozac> ogra, doh, my bad
<Pozac> ogra, dpkg is out of the naming scheme
<Pozac> well
<ogra> Pozac: nope....tehy are different progs
<Pozac> yes yes
<Pozac> I want them all in one
<ogra> Pozac: for different tasks......
<Pozac> with a main task selection first (without --) and options next
<ixane> is there like a default password for ubuntu?
<ixane> for root?
<Pozac> no
<Agrajag> no
<ixane> DAMMIT!
<Pozac> Root is disabled
<Agrajag> root is locked
<Pozac> use sudo
<ixane> arg
<LucaBrasi> what's warty-release-live-i386.iso
<ogra> ixane: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LucaBrasi> whats the live all about?
<ogra> LucaBrasi: a live cd
<LucaBrasi> as in you boot it from cd?
<LucaBrasi> no hdd install?
<ogra> LucaBrasi: the system runs from the cd without touching your disk
<Pozac> yeh
<LucaBrasi> hm not possible to install extra apps etc then?
<ernstp> Pozac, can only find a few mono packages there too...
<ernstp> Pozac, maybe I should mention that I'm running AMD 64?
<ogra> ixane: its disabled because  freak golfing accidents
<ogra> ;)
<Pozac> ernstp, I don't know, sorry.. guess it's warty or wait :/
<stuNNed_> does 2.6.9 in unstable fix hsf modem issues?
<ernstp> Pozac, yup.
<ogra> ernstp: dunno, but probably the tseng repo has more http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<LucaBrasi> does the amd64 version really run any better/faster on amd64 platforms?
<ogra> LucaBrasi: it uses extra registers in the processor, so i assume .... yes
<ernstp> ogra, oooh, breakmyubunutu.. just what I've been waiting for! thanks!
<ogra> ernstp: but i'm not sure if its not only software for mono
* Pozac also applauds breakmyubuntu and ogra's repository.
<ogra> hehe
<stuNNed_> ogra, what is your repo?
<ogra> stuNNed_: www.grawert.net/software/
<optimized> can anyone hep out a NooB??
<stuNNed_> ogra, danke shein
<adbak> optimized: what seems to be the problem?
<ogra> heh, bitte
<ycco> sorry for the part/join
<optimized> well, i need help trying to get Ubuntu to detect my wireless network card
<adbak> ycco: don't worry about it :)
<ycco> adbak: :)
<optimized> its a BLITZZ card
<ycco> <-- occy
<ycco> on another lappie
<ycco> heh
<optimized> are Linksys more widely accepted in linux>
<kayali> hum... since the quality is not configurable in sound-juicer, anyone can tell me what setting is used by default?
<ixane> ok, so why can't I type anything when I use sudo?
<optimized> cause i can return it and grab a Linksys instead
<Pozac> the Cerkinfo repository needs more media coverage
<crimsun> optimized: the manufacturer brand isn't important, the actual chipset is.
<optimized> ok, how can i go about finidng the chipset
<crimsun> ixane: come again?
<optimized> have any idea
<ogra> Pozac: i'm not sure if anyone has tested these packages yet
<ernstp> ogra, ok, I think the real problem here is that I'm running AMD64...
<crimsun> optimized: might try a simple web search for "Linux 802.11"
<crimsun> optimized: or something along those terms
<ogra> ernstp: no source pkgs ?
<optimized> ok, i will try
<Pozac> ogra, I am trying them now... not that I'm anyone
<ernstp> ogra, well... can't find any for mono..
<ogra> Pozac: at least you are one (or so)
<kayali> optimized: anything writen on the card itself?
<Pozac> ernstp, the tseng one?
<Pozac> not sure
<optimized> umm, let me look
<ycco> hmm
<ogra> ernstp: hmm, got no amd64 here.....but in tseng there are src packages for the provided stuff....there should be mono source packages anywhere in universe
* ycco trys to remember where in gnome it is where you set emacs keybindings to be on instead of gnome keybindings.
<optimized> nope
<ycco> Had to do it in gconf IIRC
<optimized> it looks the exact same as a D-Link extreme-G
<ogra> ycco: anywhere in the desktop settings
<optimized> wireless PCI card
<ernstp> ogra, hhmm, yes, I think I did something right now..
<optimized> does anyone here have a wireless setup?? and if so, what components>
<ycco> ogra: I think I had to specifically look for it in gconf
<Pozac> ogra, it seems there are some conflicts with other packages when using that repo.. at least apt bails instead of breaking my system
<optimized> cause i'm all for returning it and going with a more widely used setup
* ycco looks in desktop
<optimized> I had tried earlier to get ndiswrapper installed
<ernstp> how do I make  apt-get -b source mono  pull dependencies also?
<ogra> Pozac: looks like the prob with marillat.... is libpng in the errors ?
<optimized> but since my host name was not recognized over the network (i don;t have one yet) then it disabled some things in Gnome
<optimized> can't open the package manager
<optimized> or root terminal
<ogra> ernstp: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> && apt-get source -b <packagename> && dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Pozac> ogra, don't know yet.. I'm having some problems removing liblame0 without losing what I have marked for install in synaptic
<optimized> and it seems to be defaulting to the web to install packages, instead of using the CD
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org | *.ubuntu.com going down for reboot
<ogra> ernstp: there is missing one sudo before dpkg
<elmo> anyone using Rosetta or editing or the wiki or anything else, might want to hold off for 5 mins
<optimized> i edited the sources.list, and only commented the CD
<Pozac> ogra, seems I have to clear my selection and only uninstall liblame0 before I'm allowed to install the other one
<optimized> , uncommented all the websites
<optimized> yet it still wants to check and DL strictly from the web
<ogra> Pozac: hmm, where is liblame0 from ?
<optimized> doesn't even take a look at the cd
<Pozac> ogra, liblame0.0.0.0 or something from liblame0..
<optimized> in terminal, how can i go about looking for the chipset manufacturer?
<kayali> hum... how can I edit id3tags?
<ogra> optimized: try apt-cdrom
<ogra> kayali: try cantus3
<ernstp> ogra, got it. thanks.
<kayali> ogra: does it come with ubuntu?
<ogra> kayali: its in universe, you have to install it
<ernstp> ogra, I'll have to put this online if noone has built this stuff before!
<optimized> when i log in, it says cannot look up the internet adress of debian (what i used for my host name)
<Pozac> optimized, try lspci
<optimized> thiis will prevent Gnome form operating correcty
<ogra> ernstp: ask on the ubuntu-devel mailing list.....
<scoon> optimized, try lspci -v
<optimized> ok
<scoon> optimized, or try dmesg | less and read it slowly
<ernstp> optimized, debian 127.0.0.1 in hosts ?
<ogra> optimized: sudo ifup lo
<optimized> umm, ok
<optimized> which one do i try first?
<optimized> :)
<ogra> optimized: but this shouldnt be missing
<optimized> Ethernet conmtroller
<optimized> Atheros Communications
<optimized> AR5212
<ogra> optimized: the local loopback device is used for process communication in linux... tu start the interface do: sudo ifup lo
<optimized> 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<andreasvc> does the Ubuntu community know about www.cacert.org? they could get a free signed certificate
<scoon> ogra, all tho, loopback should start on boot, if it does not then something is terribly fucked up
<ogra> optimized: then care for the rest.... lo is very important
<ogra> scoon: thats what i said before... but the gdm error indicates a missing lo
<optimized> yulp
<optimized> error
<optimized> unabel to look up public/pickup
<Pozac> I'm off to bed
<optimized> No such file or directory
<Pozac> bye all
<ogra> night
<optimized> Ignoring unkown interface lo=lo
<scoon> orga, sorry - i just logged in.
<scoon> optimized, what does ifconfig show ?
<optimized> i typed in ifconfig
<optimized> and nothing came up
<ogra> optimized: is this a warty default installation ?
<optimized> tried sudo ifconfig
<optimized> yulp
<optimized> fresh out of the install
<Falc> I'm new to Ubuntu and I was trying to install vlc earlier. Now, while searching the web I found the actual directory of the repository, containing both 0.7.2 versions and 0.8 versions. However, when I added the repository to synaptic, only the 0.7.2 showup, any idea how I can get the other ones to show up?
<andreasvc> Falc: just uncomment the universe line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> Falc: they need newer librarys i guess.... the 0.7.2 pkgs are in universe anyway
<scoon> optimized, i would do a dmesg | less and read over it real slow to see what has gone wrong.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:elmo__] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org
<optimized> when i do a lspci -v, it tells me that the Subsystem is D-Link System Inc. Unkown device 3a95
<Dko> Umm I should be able to use the javac command if I installed JRE and JDK right?
<elmo__> all done, sorry for the noise/inconvenience
<optimized> Flags: bus master, medium devesel, latency 168, IRQ 209
<Falc> andreasvc: I did, that's why I can see the 0.7.2 versions, but the others are in the exact same dir in the repository and don't show in synaptic...
<ogra> Falc: did you relod the package lists ?
<scoon> optimized, so does your loopback work ?
<Dko> Umm I should be able to use the javac command if I installed JRE and JDK right?
<Falc> ogra: yes, more than once
<ernstp> dh_testdir -s
<ernstp> dh_testdir: I have no package to build
<ernstp> make: *** [binary-arch]  Fel 1
<ernstp> Byggkommandot "cd mono-1.0.4 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc" misslyckades.
<ernstp> E: Barnprocessen misslyckades
<optimized> scoon, how do i look?
<optimized> sry, new to linux
<ernstp> damn, no mono for me..
<ogra> Falc: so as i said, they will need newer libs i guess
<scoon> optimized, ifconfig
<optimized> nope
<optimized> nothing
<scoon> optimized, you do not need to be sudo for that either.
<ogra> Falc: wont work on warty
<kayali> it's really sad thet rhythmbox can not edit id3tags...
<optimized> if i type in ifconfig it just does nothing
<ogra> Falc: just take the 0.7.2 pkgs from warty
<ernstp> kayali, 0.9 in cvs can!
<scoon> optimized, so when you were installing, did you see any err's
<ogra> kayali: do you know C ?
<optimized> well, it coould not detect my network device
<optimized> said i didn;t have one installed
<kayali> ogra: a very little bit
<optimized> then it asked for my host name
<ogra> kayali: so you could try to implement it ;)
<Dko> Umm I should be able to use the javac command if I installed JRE and JDK right?
<kayali> ogra: ernstp said it's in cvs :)
<optimized> then told me when i tried to log in, that because it could not find my hostname debian Gnome will not work correctly
<ogra> kayali: as audio burning is ;)
<kayali> ogra: ok, so this app is going somewhere :)
<optimized> i cannot get into the package manager
<ogra> kayali: i think so....
<scoon> optimized, your wireless card will be someting to worry about AFTER you get your loopback working
<optimized> nor the Root terminal
<ycco> found it:  http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-gnome/2004-November/008967.html   for anyone wanting emacs keybindings...
<Falc> right... now I finaly get Totem to actually open the video files... but all I see is a blue rectangle unless I move the window around, or go fullscreen
<kayali> ogra: soon we'll have the Rhythmnbox Music Store, selling oggs ;)
<ogra> kayali: rhythmbox will become a all in one app for audio i think
<ogra> heh
<optimized> ok scoon, how can i get my loopback back in working order??
<Dko> Did I insult someone?  Is that why my questions are rarely answerd?
<scoon> well what other errs did you see when you installed ?
<optimized> andwhat caused it to stop working?
<optimized> nothing
<optimized> that was it
<optimized> it installed fine
<scoon> optimized, ifconfig lo up
<ogra> Dko: yes (to your question)
<scoon> optimized, what does that do for you
<optimized> PERMISSION DENIED
<ogra> Dko: no (to the insultion)
<scoon> optimized, you need sudo for that command
<ogra> optimized: sudo
<Dko> Ohh okies.  Ok then something is messed up.  The command doesn't work.
<optimized> sudo: unable to lookup debian via goesbythatname()
<ernstp> kayali, but it's not very good yet, only one file at a time. THAT could be improved!
<ogra> Dko: try  java -version
<optimized> postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<Dko> I get Umm I should be able to use the javac command if I installed JRE and JDK right?
<Dko> gehh ><
<DaNewB> How come sometimes the "Log Out" dialog doesnt show "shut down computer" and "reboot" options?
<Dko> java version "1.5.0_01"
<Dko> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_01-b08)
<Dko> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_01-b08, mixed mode, sharing)
<Dko> I get that
<ogra> Dko: looks ok
<scoon> optomized, that should be your first line in /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost debian
<ogra> Dko: did you follow the wiki ? http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<scoon> optimized, and then re-try that ifconfig lo up
<optimized> nano hosts?
<kayali> nano -w
<ogra> optimized: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<optimized> ok, wrote the line
<Dko> Havn't followed wiki it seams.  Ill try it out
<optimized> it only had 127.0.0.1
<optimized> so i added the rest
<scoon> optimized, os then try ifconfig lo up
<DaNewB> Anyone else got this problem?
<ogra> Dko: method 2 is the best one... cares for environment nd firefox plugin too
<optimized> ok, sudo ifconfig lo up
<optimized> nothing
<ogra> optimized: great
<scoon> optimized, now do ifconfig
<ogra> optimized: what does ifconfig say
<scoon> optimized, no news is good news w/ linux
<kayali> hey, hoary and gnome 2.9.2/2.9.3 are pretty stable... that's surprising ;)
<optimized> UP LOOPBACK RUNNING
<ernstp> kayali, not here.. :-)
<andreasvc> when will hoary be released?
<scoon> optimized, well there you go.  it is all ok now.
<ogra> kayali: shhh, dont say it to loud .... it could break
<optimized> ok, now what do i do?
<kayali> ogra: it will I guess :)
<ogra> andreasvc: april
<scoon> now do a google search on your card's chipset and come back w/ some other ?'s
<optimized> hehehehe
<optimized> well, how about ndiswrapper
<optimized> i read that if i get that installed
<scoon> optimized, for a great linux primer check out tldp.org
<ogra> optimized: first you now can login into gnome :(
<ogra> oops
<ogra> :)
<kayali> ernstp: I love the new menus and how it all makes everything cleaner...
<optimized> i can get the driver (XP) and then actually install it onto the system, corrct?
<scoon> optimized, find out if you need that. your card may work w/o that miserable hack.
<optimized> ahh, ok
<DaNewB> My Log Out dialog is weird...
<optimized> do a google search on the Arethos chipset?
<ogra> optimized: if you are REALLY SURE you need it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<Falc> is there a way to generate a list of all installed packages that are not dependencies for any other installed packages?
<optimized> well, if i really do not need it, i should prolly look and see how others have gotten it to work, right?
<ogra> optimized: is it a pci card ?
<optimized> yulp
<andreasvc> Falc: deborphan
<ogra> optimized: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<optimized> its the Blitzz BWI 715
<ogra> optimized: then look in dmesg
<ernstp> kayali, yes, that's great! but I've been having some problems with the desktop simply not showing up etc..
<optimized> ok, typed it in, and nothing happened
<kayali> ernstp: oh yeah, mine shows up only every two boots... negligeable problem ;)
<ogra> optimized: type dmesg
<ogra> optimized: and look at the last lines
<optimized> ok, what am i looking for?
<ernstp> kayali, right, then we have the same problem :-)
<optimized> I have a ton of stuff
<ogra> optimized: something regarding the ath_pci module or your card
<optimized> ok, nothing about ath_pci module
<optimized> but it does say ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate"
<optimized> found: kernel tainted
<LeeColleton> does anyone know which driver I should use for the Epson Stylus CX4600 ?
<kayali> LeeColleton: gimp-print-ijs
<optimized> ath_pci: 0.9.4.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)
<nyktovus> how can i change my face in the chooser?
<ogra> optimized: so it got loaded.....
<the--dud> is k3b fully supported in ubuntu? even dvd burning?
<LeeColleton> kayali: is it in a package of the same name?
<ogra> the--dud: k3b is not supported at all
<the--dud> why not?
<kayali> LeeColleton: sorry, this is my first day with ubuntu, I don't know :)
<ogra> the--dud: as every software from universe is
<the--dud> ok, what i meant to ask was does it work?
<optimized> so does that mean it works?
<LeeColleton> kayali: thanks anyway
<kayali> LeeColleton: Epson printers are very well supported with linux. goto localhost:631 and install it from there, should be straight forward
<optimized> and would a newer kernel maybe have support for it?
<ogra> the--dud: its tricky to install, because kde does some weird insecure stuff... but once installed it should work
<optimized> like the 2.6.10-rc3 version?
<the--dud> is there a fully featured graphical burner for gnome?
<nyktovus> face browser? chooser? anyone know how i can customize mine?
<the--dud> similar to k3b?
<ogra> optimized: it should work right now....
<stuNNed_> it's premature but looks like ubuntu 2.6.9 fixes issues with hsf linuxant modem
<ernstp> the--dud, check out gnomefiles.org
<ogra> the--dud: nope, not yet
<the--dud> arg...
<ogra> the--dud: there are some attemts though.....
<the--dud> i see, any decent command line tools?
<mojo> hello amigos
<ogra> the--dud: rhythmboy will have audio burn support in the next major release
<ogra> the--dud: box
<the--dud> hmm
<the--dud> i see
<the--dud> but i want dvd data burning support
<ogra> the--dud: nautilus already does data burning by default
<Dko> Gehh! >< I tried my hardest to figure out those instructions. But I ended up banging my head into a wall
<hypa7ia> i got my cd's today *dance dance*
<optimized> how can i check
<mojo> can some1 show me which folder contains .desktop file of Main Menu entries?
<the--dud> or rather, dvd movies....
<ogra> the--dud: not sure about dvd though
<ogra> the--dud: so you are doomed to use k3b atm
<hypa7ia> mojo: /home/$user/Desktop
<optimized> well, cannot access the net
<the--dud> technically, for an application, the only difference between dvd and cd, is the size
<optimized> nor do a sudo apt-get update
<mojo> no, not Desktop, I mean the Main Menu one
<optimized> should i reboot?
<ogra> optimized: you have to set up the network stuff
<stuNNed_> ogra, was going to burn a mac disc today as an iso but linux couldn't  read the disc format
<optimized> hmm, ok
<ogra> stuNNed_: sure it was iso ?
<hypa7ia> mojo: the one in computer > Desktop?
<optimized> ok, Network name(ESSID)
<optimized> what to add??
<d_i> Someone who could help me?
<mojo> no
<|QuaD|> does anyone know of an xml viewer?
<mojo> the one in Applications
<ogra> optimized: dunno, its your network
<jclochesy> I'm having a very slow internet response... DNS type problem... is this common?
<optimized> where do i find that info?
<ogra> optimized: if in doubt use ANY
<Dko> Can someone help me install Java? Because I looked at this and it confused me to no end. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<d_i> Is it true that i can order Ubuntu cd's for free ?!..
<optimized> ogra, pm?
<jclochesy> d_i, got mine in the mail today
<d_i> total free..
<d_i> ?
<hypa7ia> mojo: i don't see a Desktop item in there, sorry
<jclochesy> d_i, totally free
<hypa7ia> d_i: yup, i got mine today!
<|QuaD|> mojo: ?
<Dko> d_i: Yep, just will take a while
<jclochesy> I'm having a very slow internet response... DNS type problem... is this common?
<yummyluv> when i try to boot off my live cd, when it starts x11 my monitor gets no signal, ive tried many configurations including failsafe
<yummyluv> what gives?
<hypa7ia> yummyluv: laptop perchance?
<mojo> |Quad| How to remove an entry in Applications menu?
<yummyluv> no desktop
<d_i> Anyone how long time it will take to ship the cd's to Denmark?!
<macewan> just installed openoffice 2, well a snapshot atleast
<mojo> |Quad|: I think must delete some .desktop file but I dunno where
<kayali> macewan: how is it?
<optimized> ogra, can i PM??
<jclochesy> DNS problem... does anyone know how to fix it?
<macewan> blah
<the--dud> i guess it wont kill me to have ~50 or so MB or kdelibs, to get k3b working...
<mojo> jclochesy: check the IP6 issue, disable IP6 in FireFox
<macewan> OOo that comes with ubuntu is quite fine right now
<jclochesy> mojo, disable it?  I thought it was the other way around?
<mojo> jclochesy: go to http://ubuntuguide.org
<Dko> Could someone tell me what multiverse is? Maybe that would help me because it seams I require it. ><
<mojo> jclochesy: no, IP6 is slower than IP4
<ogra> mojo ??
<mojo> ogra: fix me if I'm wrong
<ogra> you are
<kayali> Dko: it's a ubuntu repository, some place where you'll find packages to install
<jdub> Dko: multiverse is where non-free software lives. it's equivalent to contrib and non-free in debian.
<hypa7ia> Dko: multiverse is the non-free portion of universe
<ogra> :)
* hypa7ia grins
<mojo> ogra: ^-^, ppl is not perfect, mistakes is common
<ogra> heh
<hypa7ia> main:restricted :: universe:multiverse... or so it would say on the Ubuntu SAT's :-)
<jclochesy> mojo, yes, it's set that way... but still very slow on resolving...  X-Chat took forever to find freenode as well
<ogra> mojo: the prob are misconfigured dns servers that dont speak v6 proper....
<Dko> *sighs* That doesn't help me at all. :/
<mojo> ogra: i see
<mojo> jclochesy: are u using DHCP from ADSL?
<ogra> optimized: look at point 6 at this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<kayali> Dko: you want java right?
<Dko> yea.
<jclochesy> dhcp on cable
<ogra> optimized: look at the wlan0 config in the file
<kayali> Dko: Java is non free software, hence, it's found in a special ubuntu repository called multiverse
<d_i> Anywhere i can get a package list so i can see what kind of software that comes with ubuntu?
<ogra> optimized: you should call your device ath0 instead of wlan0 but use similar settings (fitting your network indeed)
<mojo> Dko: in multiverse, you still only can find the dependencies, you MUST download another Deb version outside, I got the file but I forget where to download it
<ogra> kayali: java is not in multiverse
<jclochesy> mojo, any other ideas?
<optimized> ok, i went through the setup wizard
<kayali> ogra: oops...
<mojo> Dko: go to google and search for this sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<ogra> Dko: first install the ava-package
<mojo> jclochesy: cable he?
<mojo> jclochesy: ....
<ogra> Dko:  java-package
<optimized> it keeps cycling through power and active on the back
<mojo> jclochesy: go to the Modem bios via Web Browser
<kayali> ogra: poor powerpc user here, knows nothing about java :(
<ogra> Dko: then get the sun binary file mentioned in the wiki
<ogra> kayali: i would love to change ;)
<jclochesy> hmmm
<kayali> ogra: java is useless on ppc, since we get no plugin
<ogra> kayali: (the HW)
<LeeColleton> kayali: when I go to localhost:631 it says that i have to use the non-working GUI and that admin functions have been restricted.  How do I reenable them?
<optimized> when i try to activate it, it turns itself off
<ogra> kayali: so its useless in browsers
<mojo> Dko: dont go for the way in the wiki, it's shit way, do my way, search for sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb, install it and then download the java-common package in multiverse, done!
<mojo> jclochesy: you know how?
<|QuaD|> blah i need something to make it easy to read this xml file!
<jclochesy> mojo, I don't know how to get to the modem... I can get to my router
<mojo> |QuaD| gedit is good
<ogra> optimized: are the settings you made right ?
<kayali> ogra: indeed. only konqueror can view java applets since it 'talks' directly to the JRE, but it still fails 50% of the time, and it requires kde :)
<optimized> well, not sure what to do for the Connection settings
<mojo> jclochesy: ok, can u tell me about ur network structure, how many modem, how many router, how they connect?
<|QuaD|> mojo: not really.. not when you have a 2000+ line xml file
<ogra> mojo: does it set up the environment and the plugin correctly ?
<optimized> i left them on Automatci
<optimized> found my SSID
<mojo> ogra: yes, more perfect! I got this way from an Debian expert
<Dko> mojo: I think I found it and i have it dling now.
<optimized> and disabled a WEP
<jclochesy> mojo, it's just a modem from road runner connected to a router... which connects to this pc... i have had it working in fedora, mandrake, linspire...ect...
<ogra> mojo: method 2 from the wiki worked for me on about 50 installs perfectly
<jclochesy> mojo, so I'm thinking there must be something internally
<optimized> I figurd it would be easier if i didnt have encryption on right now
<ogra> mojo: personally i think its the best one
<mojo> Dko: after installing it, go to Synaptic and install sun-j2sdk1.5debian, ALL DONE!
<mojo> jclochesy: hmm
<jclochesy> mojo, yeah...very strange
<mojo> ur router?
<jclochesy> mojo, I have another pc on the router, and an ibook connected wirelessy
<jclochesy> mojo, those work fine
<Dko> mojo: Ok thanks.  Much better then the majorly confusing instructions on hte wiki site
<jclochesy> mojo, it's a dlink, filtering by mac
<kayali> jclochesy: is it a LiveBox by any chance?
<mojo> jclochesy: I don't think so
<ogra> mojo: would you add it to the wiki ?
<jclochesy> kayali, nope....just a regular old dlink
<jclochesy> mojo, what don't you think?
<mojo> ogra: can't due to some PATENT Issues, you're not allowed to Debianize even Java
<mojo> ogra: so my way is better but illegal
<ogra> mojo: the instructions...not the package
<mojo> ogra: yeah, same
<mojo> ogra: I've asked about it already
<mojo> jclochesy: I used to have same prob on my stupid Modem Router ADSL
<ogra> mojo: sorry, i cant imagine that anyone at canonical is upset if you add instructions
<mojo> jclochesy: I rang the ISP, and they show me to go to the bios, changing the NAT and DNS to their latest changes, (they changed without noticing me)
<mojo> ogra: OK then. let me try
<Falc> how do I add something to an empty applications menu?
<ogra> Falc: how did you empty it ?
<jclochesy> mojo, hmmm I'm on business class road runner... I wonder if that matters?
<Falc> I uninstalled everything that was listed under Multimedia
<ogra> mojo: nice thanks....
<mojo> jclochesy: maybe
<mojo> jclochesy: can u send me the picture of ur network?
<jclochesy> mojo, I don't have one
<jclochesy> mojo, a picture
<Falc> now there's still a Multimedia entry in the menu, but it doesn't show anything, just a tiny tiny rectangle which doesn't respond to right-clicks
<mojo> jclochesy: it's hard for me to visualize ur net, so I need one if you can, maybe my CCNP skill is enough to solve this DNS issue
<ogra> Falc: on warty ?
<Falc> yes
<ogra> Falc: run nautilus, hit ctrl-L and type applications://
<Falc> ah, thanks
<ogra> Falc: then add launcers as you like ;)
<Falc> weird, multimedia doesn't actually show up in there anymore... ah well
<ogra> Falc: you probably need to restart the panel if it doesnt show up
<ogra> Falc: the things you added i mean
<jclochesy> mojo, ready
<Dko> mojo: Ok I do a dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb and get a few dependancy errors which the page I went to said would happen. So I did a apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian.  That gives me a bunch of stuff like package missing and what not. ><
<Blackwell> Dko: do you need to install it inside the package system? if not, to go without is much simpler as far as i know.
<mojo> Dko: are u sure u get correct one?
<kayali> actually, it looks like gnome is pretty much inspired by Mac OS X
<mojo> Dko: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu
<ogra> kayali: its better ;)
<Blackwell> kayali: gnome, like kde, can probably configured to match the l&f of many different systems, i guess.
<occy> ogra: you have a personal website?
<occy> crimsun: you have a personal website?
<Blackwell> must not mistake the omnipresent "sudo" approach in ubuntu with gnome either.
<Blackwell> ooh, web page collector
<ogra> mojo: oh, its from davyd ..... great !! 8)
<occy> feel free to msg me if you don't want to share with the channel.
* maximaus giggles @ "omniprescent sudo", sounds liturgical.
<ogra> mojo: so its sure the better choice....but he will know why it was not mentioned in the wiki yet
<Dko> *sighs* Yep thats the page ive was looking at.  I think I have to make shure multiverse is in my sources.list. How would I do that?
<ogra> occy: www.grawert.net
<kayali> Blackwell: of course, I was talking about how gnome apps are envolving
<mojo> Dko: open an xterm
<occy> ogra: cool, found it with just googleing for ogra and ubuntu ;)
<ogra> hehe
<occy> ogra: sweet website
<d_i> can i access ntfs hdds with ubuntu ?!
<mojo> Dko: then type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* hypa7ia remembers to add ogra's repo
<ogra> Dko: multiverse: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<mojo> Dko: then add in a line to the bottom
<mojo> Dko: the line is:
<maximaus> d_i: ja, du kan. :P
<ogra> occy: thanks :)
<d_i> maximaus, hehe cool :)
<maximaus> d_i,  you just need to edit /etc fstab so that it mounts on boot.
<mojo> Dko: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<d_i> Ok great - easy stuff :)
<ChrisC_> hey quick newbie question:  how do I add an application (that I've installed) to the Application menu?
<maximaus> ChrisC_,  there's a right click context menu to do this.
<mojo> ChrisC_: go to the main Menu, right click Entire Menu > Add this as Menu...
<ChrisC_> ok I tried right-clicking but now in the right place ... thanks
<ChrisC_> s/now/not
<mojo> Dko:
<mojo> wait
<maximaus> anyone know of an easy way to edit runlevels with ubuntu, or are the services sane? I'm coming from Fedora.
<Dko> huh?
<Falc> probably the last question for the day: when I choose to shut down my computer, it goes through the entire process and then ends with a 'Power down' message on my screen. How can I make it turn off the power by itself?
<mojo> Dko: my mistake, pls fix 'hoary' to 'warty'!!!!! VERY IMPORTANT!!
<ogra> maximaus: the services are quite sane as they are
<occy> ogra: I'm guessing the crimsun listed on debian planet is probably the same one in here?
<hypa7ia> Falc: that's an acpi issue
<maximaus> cool, I'll leave be. :D
<ogra> Dko: or just follow the howto
<Dko> k
<ironwolf> apt in latest hoary appears broken... fyi
<zenwhen> o
<ogra> occy: probably, i dunno, we never met :)
<mojo> ironwolf: no, check urs again!
<Zotnix> I've search through google and tried adding none            /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   defaults,devmode=0666   0  0 to get my scanner to be usable by normal users... however upon startup it says the mount point does not exist.
<kayali> how can I tell to my gnome that I don't need him to launch cdplayer each time I insert an audio cd?
<occy> ogra: heh, k
<d_i> of to bed - cya all
<Zotnix> I saved the other default /proc entry in the fstab... anyway to get my scanner usable by non-root user?
<suriya> I want to add a new directory to PATH (for a user), which file should I change? gdm does not source ~/.bash_profile
<ogra> ironwolf: nope, there is ust some documetation missing
<occy> ogra: occy.net (left column)
<occy> ;)
<Falc> any way I can configure ACPI to shut down? I know it's possible (or at least used to be...)
<maximaus> kayali,  Computer/Desktop Preferences/Removable media
<Zotnix> suriya, .bashrc
<ogra> ironwolf: it now uses pgp singning on the pkgs
<ironwolf> mojo: ogra: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<kayali> maximaus: thanks
<ironwolf> how does one fix that?
<ogra> ironwolf: yep
<mojo> ironwolf: heh? weird!!
<mojo> ironwolf: reinstall apt man
<ogra> ironwolf: dunno.... i think mvo has set something up on the wiki
<ogra> ironwolf:  but i'm not sure
<suriya> Zontix, will that be sourced even if I do not open an interactive shell?
<ogra> ironwolf: you will need the gpg key.....
<Fergi> hi all, i'm looking for a front-end for LaTeX, i tried Kile, but its only works in KDE, any help? TIA
<ironwolf> ogra: where does one find it?
<ogra> yust found it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Riddell> Fergi: then use Kile
<maximaus> Fergi: Kile will work under Gnome as will Lyx, another front-end
<Zotnix> suriya, Ah... sorry. not sure.
<Fergi> Kile in this link: http://kile.sourceforge.net/download.php are available for Mandrake, Suse, Fedora and so on, I tried one for Fedora, but I got an error message, when I called kile, "kile: error while loading shared libraries: libkatepartinterfaces.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", any clue?
<ogra> Fergi: kile is in universe
<ogra> Fergi: use the ubuntu version
<Fergi> where I get one for Ubuntu?
<ogra> Fergi: with synaptic
<ogra> Fergi: you need to enable universe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ironwolf> ogra: gpg --search-keys ubuntu seems to have found it.  How does one verify the key is correct?
<ogra> ironwolf: search for it on a keyserver: http://keyserver.mine.nu/
<ironwolf> orgra: I found it, I'm using it.  I'm asking how do I know I should trust it for this purpose.
<CheatersRealm> can I get xorg in warty?
<ironwolf> CheatersRealm: no
<CheatersRealm> no way no how eh?
<Fergi> Ogra and maximaus; thx so much
<ogra> ironwolf: you look at a keyserver who signed it....better.... have a own key in the web of trust that just _shows_ you this one is right ;)
<maximaus> no prob.
<ogra> :)
<Dko> Helalua! Its finanly working!
<ironwolf> ogra: I don't understand.  I have a key in the well connected set.  Anyone can upload a public key to a keyserver can't they?
<ogra> ironwolf: but it is signed by someone
<occy> ogra: one last(heh) thing to bug you about if you don't mind.   How in the heck can I get:  Sun Java J2SE50 setup with firefox?
<ogra> occy: mojo had a nice url for that and Dko ust did it 5 min before
<Dko> One last thing. >< I can use javac now.  But my instructions tell me to do javac -depend JMUD.java  But there doesn't seam to be a -depend.
<Zotnix> Woo, fixed my scanner.
<dcstimm> hey guys, why is the livecd (the one I got in the mail) not have mp3 support? and how do I enable it?
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: it's a patent issue
<dcstimm> also it has no mpeg
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: that too
<dcstimm> hypa7ia, how do I enable it?
<maximaus> just search the ubuntu site for mp3 and you'll find the tutorial.
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: habe a look at the guide.  http://ubuntuguide.org
<dcstimm> hypa7ia, it included the nvidia binary driver but not mp3 support?
<ogra> ironwolf: http://keyserver.mine.nu/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0x40976EAF437D05B5
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: alas, yeah
<dcstimm> hypa7ia, does that apply to the livecd?
<hypa7ia> the process for adding mp3 would be the same for the livecd, i should think.
<dcstimm> also the nvidia drivers on the live cd just reboots my machine
<ogra> ironwolf: there will be more signatures attached the next days i guess
<dcstimm> hypa7ia, its not
<dcstimm> boots to X then just reboots
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: add the repos, apt-get the appropriate packages?
<ironwolf> ogra: So James Troup signed it.  I don't know him.
<dcstimm> repos?
<ogra> ironwolf: click his mailaddress
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: have you read the ubuntuguide page?
<occy> Dko: got that url handy?
<occy> Dko: for setting up Sun Java J2SE50 ?
<ironwolf> ogra: nocrew.org doesn't mean anything to me, but his key has been signed by someone I trust.
<ironwolf> maybe it's me, but this seems advanced for Joe User.
<ogra> ironwolf: as i said, the other devs will sign the srcive key too i guess
<jdub> ironwolf: in general, it won't be seen or noticed.
<occy> heh stupid question, what is multiverse?
<hypa7ia> occy: multiverse is the non-free portion of universe
<ironwolf> jdub: so when hoary is released on CD, it will contain the key?
<ogra> occy: ubuntu-nonfree
<occy> ogra: ahhh
<DaNewB> What's the difference between totem-ui and totem-xine and totem-gstreamer and... which movie player is best?
<occy> hypa7ia: k tx
<hypa7ia> not totem?
<hypa7ia> :-)
<ogra> occy: legally doubtable software
<occy> hmmm
* occy googles for Sun Java J2SE50 and Ubuntu
<Blackwell> trying to install sun java?
<kayali> how come so many people seem to need Java? ;)
<Blackwell> kayali: wondering too
<ironwolf> many thanks ogra, apt seems less unhappy now.
<Dko> Ok what should be my classpath in ubunto?
<occy> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Sun+Java+J2SE50+Ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<occy> Blackwell: yeah, trying to install sun java
<ogra> occy: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<maximaus> I just recycled the java from my Fedora install LOL
<Blackwell> Dko: it should not be set. CLASSPATH env var should never be set.
<occy> heh, only one entry on google
<jdub> ironwolf: yes
<ironwolf> jdub: excellent.  It now makes much more sense now.
<Blackwell> occy: article on how to install it WITHOUT use of the package system: http://javafaq.mine.nu/lookup?67
<jdub> DaNewB: xine-ui and totem-xine are different frontends to the same multimedia library
<Dko> Ok then what do I do if it says a directory of mine is included in your classpath? ><
<jdub> DaNewB: totem-gstreamer and totem-xine are the same front end to different multimedia libraries
<suriya> suriya
<jdub> DaNewB: at the moment, i'd recommend totem-xine as the best combination of the two
<Dko> Or I should make shure its included
<Dko> http://jamochamud.anecho.mb.ca/onlineReadme.html#CompilingJamochaMUD
<Blackwell> Dko: i don't understand what you mean. who is it?
<maximaus> DaNewB, I agree with jdub. I'd go ahead and install the xine-ui as well, as it's very small and uses the same libs. You might prefer it.
<suriya> Which file should I modify to set PATH so that it is sourced on logging in using GDM?
<Dko> Blackwell: Look under compiling JamochaMUD.  Thats what im trying to do
* Blackwell can't stand java programmers still feeding CLASSPATH misinformation into the public
<bruceh> Anybody know if there is a vnc server package available?
<jdub> bruceh: your desktop has a vnc server already - desktop preferences > remote desktop
<Dko> yay ><
<DaNewB> jdub, maximaus, thnks ill try that
<bruceh> oh, thanks
<Blackwell> Dko: is that project still alive?
<Dko> I have no clue. Im just trying to find a good gui mud client that I can install.
<Blackwell> Dko: why do you try to compile it yourself?
<Dko> Blackwell: Because it seamed the only way to get it runing on ubuntu by what his instructions said
<Blackwell> typical linux user knee jerk reaction to do that :)
<Blackwell> Dko: where does it say that?
<occy> Blackwell: hahahah, I love your comments at the end of that page.
<macewan> http://davyd.ucc.asn.au/projects/misc/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<Blackwell> Dko: wether you compile the stuff and stick it into a jar file after 10 hours of solid work, or just use their .jar file, that should not make a relevant difference, apart from time spent on it.
<macewan> this may or may not be of use
<Dko> Ohh.
<Blackwell> occy: some people need it imprinted on their foreheads with a sledgehammer.
<occy> Blackwell: hehe
<s0cks> My CDs never actually came.
<Dko> Blackwell: See I have no clue when it comes to linux or Java.  C++ I have some sorta clue but... :p
<Gwildor> s0cks, when did ship-it say they shipped?
<Blackwell> Dko: http://jamochamud.anecho.mb.ca/jar/?M=D
<Blackwell> look, real fresh meat.
<CheatersRealm> Dko, java = c++ - hard stuff
<Blackwell> yeah, java is for weenies ;)
<Blackwell> (like me.)
<Totetsu> Anyone know where I can pick up the libpng packages with apt-get?
<Dko> Well I understand the languages are very simmilar.  Just... different enough to fug with my head
<s0cks> Gwildor : It doesn't give exact dates.
<Blackwell> Dko: yeah. java requires oop. c++ invites self delusion about your own oop kung-fu (namely that c++ people plain don't have any, typically ;))
<Blackwell> (as some evil people say...)
<qkslvrwolf> can I directly ask a n00b question, or should I just ask where the right man pages are?
<Dko> Ahh I double click jar and I get the same dang folders plus a new one. ><
<Gwildor> s0cks, it used to.......it said an exact date for me.....
<Blackwell> qkslvrwolf: ask right ahead i'd think
<s0cks> 12-06
<Gwildor> s0cks, and they showed up 16 days later
<qkslvrwolf> does ubuntu come with the necessary codec to play dvds/mpegs (totem isn't working straight up), and if not, where are they?
<Blackwell> Dko: double clicking a jar file may not have much success. the success directly depends what activity and programs has been associated with .jar files :)
<qkslvrwolf> (cheers in advance)
<dcstimm> any idea when the ppc livecd will be out?
<kayali> damn, hoary is hot! you get updates every 30 minutes ;)
<Dko> Which means more mind numbing fun for me. ><
<s0cks> How close to preview is hoary?
<Blackwell> Dko: "java -jar theexecutablejarfile.jar" is not so mind numbing. but it assumes an "executable" jar.
<Blackwell> Dko: see "Jar files" at http://jamochamud.anecho.mb.ca/onlineReadme.html#CompilingJamochaMUD
<dcstimm> mythtv should come installed by default in ubuntu
<Blackwell> Dko: "... execute a command similar to: java -jar [name of jar file] .jar"
<kayali> dcstimm: I'm pretty sure most people wouldn't use it
<Blackwell> Dko: the project seems alive. consider to contact them, without feedback "those" types of...misalligned java developers will never learn.
<dcstimm> kayali, i would donate pvr 250 cards to all the major developers if they did it
<s0cks> ogra : You here man?
<kayali> dcstimm: free software needs guys like you ;)
<ogra> s0cks: about to leave... but yes....
<Dko> Thanks. I finnaly got the program running.  And yea ill give the developer a buzz.
<hypa7ia> dcstimm: try knoppixmyth?
<dcstimm> kayali, you mean a bored guy with to much money on their hands?
<kayali> dcstimm: yes :)
<s0cks> ogra : How was the conference?
<ogra> s0cks: great !!
<dcstimm> hypa7ia, its dumb, I have mythtv on my gentoo box, much easier to install than knoppixmyth
<s0cks> ogra : Get to meet the superheros?
<hypa7ia> really?  durn :-/
<ogra> s0cks: but one week was to short.,.....
<s0cks> ogra : Yes, well, they all have real jobs ;-)
<ogra> s0cks: should have stayed both.....
<hypa7ia> i'm setting up a myth box on ubuntu when i get back from the holidays... woo monitor being bigger than the roomie's tv :-/
<Falc> *deep sigh* I backed up my elisp dir from an earlier install, but not my .emacs, oh how stupid
<dcstimm> I love having dual tuners in my machine
<qkslvrwolf> is there anyway I can get a window to come to the foreground when I select it, rather than having to minimize the window in front of it?
<dcstimm> and I use my xbox as a frontend for mythtv so I can get component output for my hdtv
<hypa7ia> neatoo
<marccd> is there an "Unstable" in Ubuntu?
<marccd> or is ubuntu just by releases?
<thenuke> hoary = unstable
<marccd> thenuke, so I should s/warty/hoary in sources.list to get unstable packages?
<dcstimm> hoary should not be used
<dcstimm> by anyone
<thenuke> marccd: right
<strixy> helloo. ACan anyone tell me how to burn an ISO while in Debian?
<marccd> warty is pretty up to date
<marccd> but where is firefox 1.0 for example?
<strixy> how about in Ubuntu?
<marccd> strixy, same. man cdrecord
<strixy> which makes more sense to me, seeing as I am using Ubuntu
<Swerron> hi, why in ubuntu console can't i do Whois an nslookup command?
<marccd> strixy, cd burning is not different on every distro, you should look up a cd burning how to
<strixy> good idea.
<strixy> I got so used to xcdroast
<marccd> try apt-get install k3b.. its Kde.. but its the best thing around
<strixy> since I installed Ubuntu I've been living on the command line
<s0cks> Well, yes, it tends to be important.
<marccd> anyways. is hoary usable?
<s0cks> marccd : So I have heard.
<kayali> marccd: usable yes
<marccd> yeah, so its like sid
<marccd> ive been using sid for 5 years, im just trying out ubuntu on another comp I have here, I must say very nice..
<s0cks> How efficiant is it??
<kayali> marccd: does sid have gnome 2.9.2?
<marccd> kayali, no, 2.8. experimental might, not sure, check #gnome-debian on irc.gnome.org
<strixy> thanks marccd
<strixy> :)
<marccd> 2.7 was on experimental.. I dont know if they have started packaging 2.9.. they are really busy with getting 2.8 into sarge
<kayali> marccd: well hoary is 2.9.2... highly unstable in theory ;)
<Swerron> hi, why in ubuntu console can't i do Whois an nslookup command?
<marccd> Swerron, what error do you get?
<marccd> kayali, well yeah, I just need a few things out of hoary, i usually pin packages when I use experimental on debian
<marccd> meaning, ill just pin everything to warty, and ill -t hoary when I need it
<BrettMeister> Is this a good place to ask some very basic pre-install questions?
<marccd> BrettMeister, kist asl
<marccd> oops,. just ask
<marccd> missed the keys :-P
<Blackwell> :)
<BrettMeister> Thanks!
<Swerron> marccd: whois
<Swerron> bash: whois: command not found
<Swerron> ??
<CheatersRealm> the correct command is please-whois
<CheatersRealm> you have to ask nicely :)
<marccd> Swerron, sudo apt-get install whois
<BrettMeister> I have read the docs on the Ubunto site.  When using partitionmagic to set up, how many partitions should I set aside for this linux distro?
<CheatersRealm> or that.
<hypa7ia> BrettMeister: just leave a big blank one and split it with the ubu installer
<CheatersRealm> BrettMeister, you could leave 1 of unpartitioned space
<marccd> BrettMeister, depends on your hard drive, the Ubuntu instalation can do it for you also, but you can use partition magic
<Blackwell> BrettMeister: consider to wet your feet in vmware first, if that is an option.
* hypa7ia giggles
<marccd> try the live cd..
<hypa7ia> First Post!
<BrettMeister> Does vmware work well?
<Swerron> marccd: package not available??
<Blackwell> BrettMeister: for me, yes.
<BrettMeister> Better than partitionmagic?
<marccd> Swerron, did you configure your sources.list?
<Blackwell> BrettMeister: erh...vmware is a virtual pc environment thingie...
<hypa7ia> BrettMeister: vmware is something completely different...
<marccd> try apt-cache policy whois
<Blackwell> BrettMeister: good for trying new operating systems without the risk of wiping your hdd clean.
<BrettMeister> I've already been playing around with Knoppix.
<hypa7ia> but costs major $$
<kayali> how can someone build a .deb package?
<Swerron> marccd: no, i'm a bit new to linux
<hypa7ia> BrettMeister: should be fine then.
<marccd> Swerron, ok
<Blackwell> kayali: must follow the instructions for .debs?
<hypa7ia> BrettMeister: i always make a separate partition for /home so i don't need to back up much if i want to reinstall
<kayali> BlacKnight|: I'm googling...
<Swerron> i installed some repo yesterday, now i try some commands , like whois and nslookup and doenst work
<kayali> sorry, this was for Blackwell
<Swerron> id like to find out how to get those cmd
<marccd> Swerron, as root edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BrettMeister> So I ought to set up a single partition for ubunto and the others for Windows XP?  I want to do a dual OS.
<marccd> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<marccd> gedit has to be installed
<Blackwell> BrettMeister: leave free space, the ubuntu installer will pick it up and partition accordingly, i assume.
<Swerron> yep. a windows poped up
<Blackwell> BrettMeister: typically linux wants a separate swap partition, keep that in mind.
<BrettMeister> Right now I have defragged enought that I have about 34 gig open.  Enough?
<Quest-Master> that's way more than enough. :D
<marccd> Swerron, ok, youll see lines like
<marccd> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Swerron> yep, exactly
<marccd> when It says uncomment, just remove the # from those "deb bla bla " lines
<marccd> take out the first #
<CheatersRealm> I'm bored. downloading warty is taking a while.
<marccd> just do the same for all the # deb http... ocurrences in that file
<Swerron> from all of them ?
<Swerron> ok
<Swerron> done,
<marccd> just the lines that say # deb http...
<Swerron> i save it and try to install whois&
<marccd> ok, save it, and close gedit
<Swerron> yes
<BrettMeister> Sorry to be so thick here, but I really don't want to spend any more time than I have to straightening out a screw up.....
<marccd> no, first you must do apt-get update
<marccd> as the user root of course
<dcstimm> Anyone know a nice place to live in the west that has good jobs and affordable rent?
<BrettMeister> Do I really need to run partitionmagic if I manually install ubunto?
<marccd> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install whois
<Swerron> yes, i opened a root session
<marccd> apt-get update
<marccd> and then install whois
<Swerron> ok, updateding now
<dcstimm> what is the point of the root terminal? very bad idea
<Swerron> do i have to do, apt-get install ?
<marccd> yeah, apt-get install whois
<Swerron> ok
<Swerron> nice !
<marccd> now you should have all of the packages in ubuntu
<Swerron> after do i have to put back tbhe # in the list, or i let it that way
<marccd> you can search with "apt-cache search"
<marccd> Swerron, no, just leave the list alone
<Swerron> ok,
<marccd> you might want to use Synaptic if you want something easier
<Swerron> ok , thanks a lot, ill try it as soon as downloading is complete :)
<marccd> youre welcome
<Swerron> great :) whois is installed :)P
<Swerron> can i do the same for nslookup?
<marccd> apt-cache search nslookup
<BrettMeister> Thanks for your help, folks.  This is a cool site.
<marccd> if I remember correctly its the "host" package that includes that
<Swerron> what apt-cache search nslookup is for?
<marccd> for searching what you want
<Swerron> to search if its already installed?
<marccd> no, for searching packages
<marccd> all packages
<kergan> installed or not
<marccd> if you want to see installed packages do dpkg -l
<marccd> or apt-cache policy to check..
<Swerron> ok
<kergan> any probs do a smartupgrade on the new hoary updates
<kergan> do=doing
<Gwildor> kergan, thats what i do ervery day :)
<kergan> me too just making shure first this time thares a lot of them
<kergan> kinda scaird me
<Gwildor> i dont think its how many, i think its WHAT
<kergan> that too
<kergan> lol
<kayali> damn, ripping/encoding a cd makes my ibook slow as hell :)
<kergan> yep
<macewan> kernel 2.6.9 - anyone tried on warty?
<marccd> macewan, it should work fine
<macewan> would anything change with alsa?
<marccd> I dont think so, I use debian sid on my other computer, always with custom kernels.. I dont really fancy the "debian way" of installing kernels
<marccd> it should work fine..
<marccd> as long as you know what modules you need..
<macewan> that i do
<marccd> you could just copy boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386
<marccd> /boot, sorry
<marccd> and use the same config..
<macewan> was wondering if there was a ubuntu'ish howto available
<marccd> on compiling a kernel?
<macewan> yup
<marccd> I guess you could do the debian, well in this case, ubuntu way.. and get a deb
<cheekyloverboy26> hi
<marccd> hola
<macewan> What is the ReST format?
<Zotnix> Anyway to get packages with debugging symbols?
<marccd> huh?
<marccd> install gdb
<marccd> if you want to debug an application that is
<Zotnix> Yeah, but the programs also need to be compiled with debugging symbols.
<marccd> apt-get source package
<marccd> change the rules on the control file and compile it yourself
<Zotnix> Ah, okay.
<marccd> although it will require some knowledge of how to create debian packages
<occy> hmmm, if I do about:plugins  now in firefox, it shows the Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0-b64
<occy> but when I try to go to this page that uses Java.... it just sits there
<marccd> occy, try executing java in a terminal, does the command exist?
<occy> marccd: yup
<marccd> weird, did you ln -s the plugin?
<occy> yah, I'm sure that's why it shows up in the plugins list :)
<marccd> using Sun's?
<nomasteryoda> occy, the guys on the Linuxshow brought up Drupal
<occy> used the one from multiverse
<occy> nomasteryoda: nifty
<marccd> try blackdown
<nomasteryoda> the last LinuxShow.. until about Feb 2005
* occy waits a while, maybe the damned thing is just slow reacting
<marccd> java is fast like an F1 Car
<occy> the mozilla spinner isn't going anymore...
<occy> heh
<occy> ok, /me trys the binary version
<occy> *sigh*
<occy> damn... this page is a nightmare:   http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5/
<occy> is J2SE 5.0  =  j2se 1.5?
<marccd> you dont want the SDK
<Gman> yes
<occy> confusing as hell
<marccd> you want the runtine
<occy> hmmm
<occy> don't see a link there
<marccd> wwww.blackdown.org
<occy> k
<occy> going now marccd
<occy> marccd: 1.4.2 ?
<occy> jdk ?
<marccd> occy, yeah
<marccd> within there choose the j2re
<occy> k
<occy> grabbing:  ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/i386/01/j2re-1.4.2-01-linux-i586.bin
<occy> that link is slow, switched to metalab.unc.edu :)
<marccd> ok
<marccd> just unpack it in /usr/java or somewhere
<marccd> ln -s  the plugin
<marccd> then export PATH="/usr/java/bin":$PATH
<marccd> or whatever the path is
<occy> best to do it per user?  (only going to have max, 3users on the laptop)  or put in /usr/local or something.
<marccd> do as you please
<occy> k
<prak> can someone tell me how i can disable mouse gestures in firefox1.0 that comes packages with hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> tools
<HrdwrBoB> extensions
<HrdwrBoB> click on the mouse gestures extension
<prak> thats the problem
<prak> its not there as an extension
<HrdwrBoB> oh.. well.. not sure
<|QuaD|> prak: it doesn't come with hoary i don't believe
<prak> its funny.. coz the binary from mozilla has it as an extension
<hypa7ia> are there working installers for hoary yet?
<prak> |QuaD| i was on warty and had 0.9. on hoary, i am on 1.0 and on my laptop, whenever i move my mouse in an ever so simple direction... i end up going back or something like that. you think it is something else causing it?
<hypa7ia> installer cd's i meant :-)
<prak> hypa7ia -- i don't know if there is one... searched a lot, then simply upgraded to hoary from warty
<hypa7ia> prak: did you have to do any weird utf8 stuff?  i hosed my last attempt at that bigtime :-/
<|QuaD|> prak: when you upgraded you probably had it on warty
<keenan> hello
<AndyFitz> hi keenan
<keenan> i decided to try out hoary and so far everything's working great
<keenan> except all my alsa devices seem to be shifted by one
<keenan> at first everything complained "No such device"
<keenan> but then i tried hw:1 instead of hw:0 and it worked
<keenan> any reason why this should happen?
<keenan> like for example
<keenan> to get aumix to work i had to rm /dev/mixer; ln -s /dev/mixer1 /dev/mixer
<keenan> whereas before it pointed at /dev/mixer0
<kergan> i never had to do that
<kergan> with hoary
<keenan> hmm wonder what's different with my setup
<roror> hi all
<kergan> keenan,  whats your card
<kergan> mine is
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1993.040 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 359/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.82G Free: 18.44G Procs: 71 Uptime: 19 mins 24 secs Load: 0.00 0.06 0.15  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 1.92M Out: 0.17M
<kergan> basic buint in one on a i845g/gl board
<keenan> yeah sounds a lot like mine
<keenan> same everything
<keenan> weird
<kergan> ya
<kergan> hmm
<Wonka_Vision> Anyone install Ubuntu for AMD64 on an MSI K8N Neo2?
<Crane> BooYA
<Crane> err.... hello
<kergan> hello
<Crane> I get to go home tomorrow night
<Crane> then I can try Ubuntu
<kergan> good for you
<kergan> lol
<Crane> I'm tired of this hotel room
<Crane> :(
<occy> damn.... this java thing isn't working under Firefox.
* occy wonders if I need Mozilla 
<occy> I can do other stupid java games and such
<occy> and they all work fine
<Crane> in firefox?
<occy> My dad's work has access through this java applet to some mainframe
<occy> heh
<occy> yeah... in firefox
<occy> Trying to set it up for him.
<Crane> Sorry I don't have much experience with java
<occy> np
* occy trys mozilla
<keenan> I figured it out!
<Crane> ??
<kergan> why
<kergan> keenan,  what was it
<keenan> i happened to have my usb midi interface plugged in when i booted up
<kergan> lol
<keenan> so it tried to make _that_ the first card
<kergan> hahah
<keenan> now everything's back to normal =)
<crazney> hey is there an mplayer apt mirror that works for ubuntu somewhere?
<orc3n> lol @ doing so many upgrades to ubuntu that its turned back into debian :x
<Wonka_Vision> X will not start after installing Ubuntu AMD64 release.
<Crane> lol;
<Wonka_Vision> I am unable to retrieve an error message.
<Wonka_Vision> When trying to install the Nvidia drivers, I get an error message telling me that the installer is unable to find the linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-generic source tree.
<Wonka_Vision> Any ideas?
<Crane> not really
<Crane> Have you installed the kernel source?
<Wonka_Vision> I am not certain. I don't think the installer installs the kernel source, and I don't know where to find it.
<Wonka_Vision> Should it be located on the cd?
<prak> hypa7ia - i stuck to en-us and a couple of variants. no other nls including utf8.
<HrdwrBoB> Wonka_Vision: you shouldn't need that
<HrdwrBoB> install restricted-modules
<Crane> you don't need kernel source for nvidia drivers?
<occy> Ok... so is there any way I can install Windows under Ubuntu?  (heh, like vmware or something, but free)
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-5-amd64
<HrdwrBoB> Crane: no there is a package for them
<dcstimm> anyone know a good multimeter and soldering iron to buy?
<Crane> oh
<prak> |QuaD| if you are still there... no, i did not have it in warty either... in fact i had no extensions installed in warty either.. same with hoary now... still firefox ends up responding to mouse gestures.. is there a way i can remove and install it again? purge configs etc... just for the heck of it. ubuntu-desktop depends on firefox1.0
<Crane> No package for kernel source?
<Crane> occy: why would you want to?
<occy> Crane: looks like I need IE(ugh) to use this java
<nomasteryoda> crap
<Crane> where
<occy> my dad's work's site isn't working.
<Crane> lol
<Crane> oh
<occy> I can load all kinds of java games and crap.... but they don't work.
<HrdwrBoB> Crane: there is but you don't need it if you can get the nvidia driver in a package
<Wonka_Vision> Then the Nvid drivers should install?
<occy> it has some access to some mainframe system, so I'm sure it's doing something funky.
<occy> and may need windows.
<occy> nomasteryoda: you have vmware?
<occy> heh
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> let me look at it
<Crane> occy: have you tried a different browser?
<Wonka_Vision> restricted-modules should be what the nvidia installer needs?
<occy> Crane: tried Mozilla 1.7.3  and firefox 1.0
<Crane> oh
<HrdwrBoB> Wonka_Vision: no
<HrdwrBoB> install that
<HrdwrBoB> then install nvidia-glx
<Crane> Wonka: does the 32bit version nvidia drivers install easily?
<HrdwrBoB> then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<HrdwrBoB> then you're done
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to run the installer
<etorix> that?
<Wonka_Vision> Isn't that only for the glx driver?
<Wonka_Vision> I am having a problem with X not working completely.
<etorix> <HrdwrBoB> install that*
<etorix> that?
<Crane> Wonka: have you checked your log files for errors?
<Wonka_Vision> I have no idea where they would be located. The console default output merely tells me that Xfree is in beta or something.
<HrdwrBoB> Wonka_Vision: just run what I've said
<Wonka_Vision> Okay I will give it a shot.
<HrdwrBoB> that will do the same thing as the installer will
<HrdwrBoB> etorix: nvidia-glx
<Wonka_Vision> I might just go with i386 release if I can't get 64 working.
<etorix> dont i need kernel-headers for that .. nvidia?
<Crane> Wonka: check /var/log directory for the log file
<HrdwrBoB> etorix: no, this is a prepackaged version of the drivers
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need anything
<HrdwrBoB> it's all done for you
<Crane> HrdwrBoB: do you still have to change the XF86Config or xorg files?
<kergan> and thats easy
<HrdwrBoB> Crane: no
<HrdwrBoB> that's what nvidia-glx-config enable does
<etorix> ok .. thats coming ..
<Crane> I hope to install ubuntu tomorrow I like to play games requiring the nvidia driver be installed
<Crane> thanks
<etorix> hmm .. im sure i saw a nvidia howto ..
<Wonka_Vision> Is xorg gonna become the default X server in upcoming version of Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> Wonka_Vision: yes
<kergan> Wonka_Vision, yes
<Wonka_Vision> Excellent.
<kergan> i love it allready
<Crane> I agree I like xorg
<etorix> its on hoary 64-bit
<etorix> im on it .. xorg
<kergan> i got 15-20 fps using nwn on xfree now i get 20-30fps in xorg
<Wonka_Vision> It's on hoary 64bit? The error messages told me it was xfree.
<kergan> using /sys -p
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1993.040 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 354/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.93G Free: 18.55G Procs: 72 Uptime: 50 mins 36 secs Load: 0.00 0.11 0.25  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 3.04M Out: 0.42M
<etorix> wel ..
<Wonka_Vision> Oh wait.. I am dumb.
<etorix> System Information for [ gububod ] 
<Wonka_Vision> I am trying to install Warty.
<etorix> OS/Kernel: Linux 2.6.9-1-amd64-generic
<etorix> CPU Info: (1) 1004.913 MHz AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<etorix> HD Info: 4G/56G
<etorix> Memory: 467.058/1023.77 MB
<etorix> Processes: 89
<etorix> Uptime: 20min
<Crane> Kergan: where did you get the sysinfo script?
<Wonka_Vision> Will 32bit apps install under ubuntu 64?
<kergan> xchat.org
<Jon_K> I was wondering how the unbuntu people afford to ship millions of pressed cds for free... is it all donation driven?
<Xenguy> haha
<Crane> any certian version?
<Wonka_Vision> I just got mine the other day.
<Wonka_Vision> 20 cds
<kergan> its a perl script i can dcc it to ya then ya drop it in to the .xchat2 dir restart xchat then have a running script
<Crane> cool
<Xenguy> Jon_K: markshuttleworth.com
<etorix> hmm .. no gawk on here
<Crane> I think I found it
<etorix> 20 cds?
<PD> Hi there ppl
<Crane> hello
<etorix> how many archs?
<kergan> Crane, i cant dcc to ya
<kergan> got a e-mail i can send it to
<kergan> its that small
<PD> I have installed kde 3.2.3, but now how do I upgrade to a lates version of KDE 3.3.0
<Crane> brb
<PD> Can i do it with apt-get itself
<kergan> if its on the respotroies
<kergan> pd
<Crane> os[jason@localhost.localdomain, Linux 2.4.22-1.2188.nptl i686]  cpu[AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ @ 1.66GHz]  mem[Physical : 426MB/883MB Free]  disk[Total : 55.92GB/111.36GB Free] 
<kergan> did it work Crane
<kergan> guess it did
<Crane> lol
<kergan> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1993.040 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 338/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.93G Free: 18.55G Procs: 75 Uptime: 56 mins 6 secs Load: 0.12 0.16 0.22  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (32 bpp) eth0: In: 3.12M Out: 0.44M
<ferris> is there an easy way to download and install java?
<PD> I got a repository with kde3.3.0,but what command do I issue to upgrade my kde
<kergan> mines nicer :P~~~
<Crane> thats what I was thinking
<Crane> lol
<PD> I cant do another apt-get install right?
<kergan> pd i wouldent trust it unluss it came from ubuntu or mabby a kubuntu
<Cam> the default repositories should let you upgrade your system right?
<kergan> cam yes
<PD> but still can you tell me the procedure to do it?
<etorix> kubuntu repository?
<kergan> mabby
<PD> Ubuntu repository came with KDE 3.2.3
<kergan> its in discution
<Atlas_> hello how can I change the loader for have a beautifull loader with color like knoppix for example?
<ferris> good question atlas
<kergan> pd ya
<etorix> bootsplash?
<ferris> i have used knoppix, but the kde crashes too much on my laptop
<kergan> pd but the kde 3.3.0 and on the ubuntu respotories yet so i wouldent trust it
<kergan> and= ant
<PD> Kergan So it is safe I use this KDE itself right
<kergan> yes
<Cam> then why does it not have the latest version of gimp for instance?
<kergan> farily
<kergan> cam command line or gui
<kergan> ??
<etorix> kde 3.3.2
<Cam> either
<Cam> synaptic or apt
<kergan> gui is the eassy way
<kergan> synaptic do a reload
<Cam> i have
<kergan> then do mark all upgrade then do smart upgrade
<Cam> and ive also done a apt-get update
<etorix> gimp 2.06
<Cam> i have kergan
<kergan> cam you might have to manuley install that program to get the updates
<Cam> the gimp?
<kergan> ya
<Cam> it says the latest version on the repository is 2.0.2
<etorix> gimp 2.0.6 ive got
<Cam> but the gimp is up to 2.2
<kergan> i have 2.0.6
<kergan> 2.2 ant on the respotories yet then
<kergan> and i am on hoary
<kergan> and thats whare youd see it first
<etorix> so its a re-compile of sid
<etorix> rather han a compile of the latest
<kergan> ya
<Atlas_> what I must do so...?
<etorix> maybe this nvidia-glx will let me get off this 64x480 desktop
<crane_> os[jason@localhost.localdomain, Linux 2.4.22-1.2188.nptl i686]  cpu[AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ @ 1.66GHz]  mem[Physical : 408MB/883MB Free]  disk[Total : 55.92GB/111.36GB Free] 
<etorix> 640x480*
<kergan> crane_,  try agine
<crane_> os[jason@localhost.localdomain, Linux 2.4.22-1.2188.nptl i686]  cpu[AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ @ 1.66GHz]  mem[Physical : 408MB/883MB Free]  disk[Total : 55.92GB/111.36GB Free] 
<kergan> nope still not as pritty as mine
<macewan> hrm, apt-get is stuck on a package that it will not remove. fix broken & purge do nothing with dpkg exit 10.
<crane_> lol I thoughtI i\putg a different script in
<crane_> lol
<crane_> put
<kergan> lol
<kergan> you have the same affliction i have
<crane_> ?
<kergan> spellitise
<kergan> lol
<crane_> lol
<etorix> try --force-overwrite?
<etorix> nvidia claims success
<etorix> i better tart up xorg.conf a bit
<etorix>  a lot,even
<klj> mplayer in ubuntu how to?
<klj> warty
<seth_> hello there
<etorix> re
<bob2> klj: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Se7h> damn im ungry
<Crane> lets try this one
<Crane> os[Linux 2.4.22-1.2188.nptl - Fedora Core release 1 (Yarrow)]  up[7 hours, 46 minutes]  cpu[AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+, 1662.518 MHz (3316.12 bogomips)]  cache[256 KB]  mem[839.25/883.12 MB (95.0%)]  load[0.12]  procs[68]  disk[53469.93/114036.23 MB (46.9%) (Maxtor 6Y120P0)]  video[PCI device 10de:0321 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 161). at 1024x768 (24 bits)] 
<Se7h> o.0
<bob2> please don't do that again
<Crane> me??
<klj> bob2, sorry my inglish, i am brazileiro huauhuha
<bob2> Crane: yeah, your computer specs are pretty off-topic ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, can someone help me connect to a windows printer.
<Se7h> klj aprende a falar :P
<Crane> sorry lol just checking a script
<Crane> won't happen again
<klj> Se7h, uhauuha
<Se7h>  /exec -o uptime
<Se7h>  05:13:39 up 5 days, 23:06,  3 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.44, 0.56
<Se7h> :D
<klj> Se7h, de que estado?
<Se7h> klj in english plz
<Crane> What contry did ubuntu originate?
<Se7h> africa
<Se7h> lol ;P
<etorix> isle of man?
<Crane> Are there many American users?
<GoPlastic> Is anyone able to help me get linksys pcmcia wireless card recognized?
<bob2> Canonical is based on the Isle Of Man, but ubuntu is developed by people from around the world
<klj> Se7h, I am of Salvador/BA and you?
<Crane> cool
<Se7h> klj Lisboa PT
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> oh man i think im not going to work today
<Crane> lol
<Crane> Work?? I need to go to bed
<HrdwrBoB> AHAR
<ferris> how can i change the root password?
<Se7h> im doing 17-00
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu doesn't work by default with 3ware raid cards as boot devices
<klj> Se7h, you go to rock in rio lisboa?
<HrdwrBoB> because it doesn't load the damn driver in the initial ram disk
<Se7h> ferris u realy want root active?
<Scorp> type your old password and Ip address here like this:          IPADDRESS;oldpassword;newpassword;newpassword and it'll change :)
<ferris> i need it active so that i can install jave
<Se7h> klj no, i've missed it
<ferris> java
<Se7h> ferris sudo
<klj> Se7h, ok
<ferris> sudo... what options?
<Se7h> ferris non sudo <command> <- execute command working on root
<ferris> i am not at root
<ferris> i am at ferris
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> i know
<Se7h> but sudo will ask for root password
<Se7h> and u enter ur own from user
<Se7h> they r the same
<ferris> ferris@absolute:~ $ sudo
<ferris> usage: sudo -V | -h | -L | -l | -v | -k | -K | [-H]  [-P]  [-S]  [-b]  [-p prompt] 
<ferris>             [-u username/#uid]  -s | <command>
<ferris> ferris@absolute:~ $
<ferris> that is what I got
<Se7h> dude
<Se7h> sudo + command
<Se7h> let me check my server uptime btw
<klj> ferris, sudo apt-get install amy lee hauauha
<ferris> what command do i need to enter?
<Cloudchaser> hiya..i have a question..in the middle of my screen is a black X
<Cloudchaser> can't seem to get it to go away
<Se7h> Cloudchaser o.0
<Cloudchaser> ?
<Se7h> sinner# uptime
<Se7h>  6:25AM  up 16 days, 2 mins, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Se7h> :D
<Se7h> ferris how u want to install java ?
<ferris> i don't really care HOW... i just want to get it installed
<ferris> so i can view yahoo games pages
<Cloudchaser> anyone have any idea of what the "X" is or how to get rid of it?
<Se7h> yes, but what's the file type ?
<ferris> .bin
<Se7h> Cloudchaser no idea what u talikin' about
<Cloudchaser> i have ubuntu installed
<Se7h> ferris "sudo /path_to_file/file.bin
<Cloudchaser> in the middle of my screen is a black x that won't go away..it shows up over top of whatever i have open
<ferris> oh ok
<ferris> thanks
<Se7h> np
<ferris> that makes sence
<Se7h> Cloudchaser no idea what that is realy
<Cloudchaser> and i can't get it to go away
<etorix> ok .. my xorg.conf says i have 1024x768 available .. but my desktop wont go above 64x480
<etorix> whers the gnome/whatever desktop config files?
<Se7h> Computer -> System Configuration -> Screen Resolution
<etorix> hmm .. that wouldnt give me a choice before
<Se7h> no?
<etorix> my bootscreen does 1024x768 ok
<etorix> no
<Se7h> check ur xfree config file
<etorix> its a real pita .. all the *yes/no* dialogs are offscreen
<etorix> xorg ta
<etorix> it looks fine
<etorix> says i have three sizes available
<Se7h> whats drivers of GC r u using ?
<Se7h> what what card u have?
<etorix> 5600 gt
<etorix>  nvidia
<etorix> hmm what version is the default glx?
<etorix>  dunno
<Se7h> have u instaled the newer ones?
<etorix> yup
<etorix> from apt
<Se7h> brb
<etorix> should be 6629 .. i dont see it in xorg.log
<Scorp> guys does ubuntu/ppc support a powerbook G3s bells and whistles like the volume/brightness buttons and sleep functions etc... ?
<etorix> harware detection is good ..
<ferris> burn a live cd
<ferris> run it
<etorix> i logged into gnome .. but no babana
<ferris> if it runs, it should work if you install it
<etorix> banana*
<Scorp> from where do I get a live cd? is that the same as the installation cd ?
<ferris> no
<ferris> it is not
<etorix>  still no other choice than 640x480 @60 hz
<Scorp> there is only (from what I can tell) a 386 live cd
<etorix> 640x480 @ 60 hz  is .. slightly un-tolerable
<etorix> to put it mildly
<bob2> Scorp: yes
<ferris> <Scorp> i do not think it is still in distro. You can download KNoppix live cd. if it runs, ubuntu will load. (they are both debian)
<bob2> no
<Scorp> ferris I would but downloading a whole live CD to see if the other one will work will take too much time
<HrdwrBoB> ferris: not that simple
<etorix> but is ubuntu binary compatible with debian?
<Scorp> and I need to know if ubuntu comes with the software needed to support those fn+F? keys, (ie volume, brightness,) and if it'll support other things specific to my laptop and if it will emulate 2 buttons
<xskoulax> Scorp, what laptop?
<Scorp> PS I'm talking about the PPC version
<Scorp> PowerBook G3 Pismo
<bob2> etorix: mostly
<etorix> really?
<bob2> Scorp: the keys are a hardware thing, and are supported by pbuttonsd (like on every other linux distribution)
<xskoulax> Scorp, i'm pretty sure it will emulate the 2 button, i think it uses the f11 or f12 key for it
<etorix> can i add my 64-bit debian sources?
<bob2> mouse emulation is also a kernel thing, and supported by ubuntu
<Scorp> ok excellent
<Scorp> so I can get the source to pbuttonsd on any linux distro and compile it?
<bob2> er, of course
<bob2> like any other program
<etorix> hmm .. id like to get gkrellm up
<etorix> nice to see artwiz is in
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> toshiba satelite t2155cds
<Se7h> http://bigkey.com/pic/Toshiba/Laptop/8766_Toshiba_satellite_pro_t2155cds_for_parts.jpg
<Se7h> dam old
<etorix> hmm .. nvidia-glx_1.0.6629-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<Tyche> Hello there
<etorix> my ol' tosh 2540cds k6/2 was ok
<etorix> even tho it was onbly 32mb ram
<Tyche> is there a way from command line to convert unixtime stamp to normal date time?
<crimsun> sure. The easiest way is probably a perl command
<crimsun> just Google for it
<bob2> seconds-since-the-epoch to a normal date?
<crimsun> (I presume so, bob2)
<zaeem> hi guys
<GotD0t> hi
<kergan> hello
<zaeem> how can i display all the installed packages in my ubuntu and remove them if i want to..
<GotD0t> does anybody know about getting a linksys WUSB11 working in ubuntu
<zaeem> a command line utility preferably..
<bob2> zaeem: computer -> system -> synaptic
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<bob2> or aptitude
<zaeem> like rpm -qa lists all installed packages..
<bob2> GotD0t: does linux support it?
<zaeem> bob2, i need a CLI command
<GotD0t> bob2: thats the question
<bob2> zaeem: aptitude then
<bob2> GotD0t: you can find that out as easily as anyone...
<zaeem> bob2, aptitude was pretty difficult to use
<bob2> zaeem: or dpkg -l | grep \^ii
<FX|Laptop> I've got a question. My cdrom will not work with the ubuntu cd. I was wondering if its possible to get ubuntu with knoppix or mepis?
<zaeem> i have compiled a 2.6.9 kernel and after it boots my keyboard and mouse do not work..any suggestions?
<bob2> zaeem: use an ubuntu kernel
<FX|Laptop> Another words changing the repos to the ubuntu repos
<zaeem> bob2, the default ubuntu kernel doesnot support smp..
<zaeem> i need smp coz i am installing it on a dual processor DELL PE 2450
<bob2> zaeem: install the smp kernel then. linux-kernel-6868-smp or so
<bob2> FX|Laptop: that probably won't work well
<etorix> FX|Laptop: ive seen debootstrap howtos in the install guide
<FX|Laptop> zeem search for this kernel... 2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<FX|Laptop> Ok I'll look around etorix, thanks
<zaeem> FX|Laptop, search where?
<bob2> zaeem: in your package management tool
<etorix> icluding a from-knoppix
<zaeem> k
<Se7h> OT question
<Se7h> does anyone knows a good "1 floppy linux dist" ?
<crimsun> DSL?
<crimsun> that might be 2, hmm
<etorix> theres a few .. look on distrowatch
<etorix> my mate was making a uclibc distro with 200 apps in 5mb
<zaeem> write a root/boot disk image from slackware install cd Se7h
<zaeem> cant find ...
<zaeem> :(
<bob2> can't find what?
<ivar> q: where should a newbie start debugging broken audio in hoary ?
<zaeem> kernel-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<etorix> ive seen smp kernels in the lists ..
<zaeem> right now i am compiling a new one..
<bob2> zaeem: yes, because it doesn't exist
<bob2> zaeem: I told you the package name already
<bob2> zaeem: if you want to find it yourself, " apt-cache search linux-image | grep smp"
<zaeem> thnx bob2
<FX|Laptop> zaeem, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-21.149645588  Read that
<FX|Laptop> Otherwise, if you are on a dual-processor workstation, you might type:
<FX|Laptop> sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<zaeem> FX|Laptop, its a dual processor server..
<FX|Laptop> Yea, and?
<zaeem> Dell poweredge 2450...
<FX|Laptop> thats what you want right is the smp kernel?
<zaeem> yes but optimized for the p3
<Synek> hello
<zaeem> hi
<Zotnix> Ack
<Zotnix> it's the same.
<Zotnix> Accidently clicked in there
<Zotnix> Shouldn't they change the room +t
<bob2> why?
<Zotnix> So nobody can change the topic unless they are operator.
<bob2> kI know what it is, bbut why do you think it should be set?
<bob2> there have only been very minor issues with that in the past
<Zotnix> because it is basic to good room operation.
<bob2> you don't think this is a good channel? ;)
<Zotnix> Didn't say that, just think they should operate the room well.
<GotD0t> ok, im trying to build the drivers for my wireless lan card... and it cant find the file or directory "/lib/modules/2.6.9-1-686/build"
<the--dud> argh... im trying to install from my slackware setup according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromOtherDistroHowto
<the--dud> its failing :(
<VirteX> anyone in here successfully installed ATI drivers in 4.10 ??
<hannes__> no
<hannes__> dont't buy ati cards, they suck
<VirteX> lol
<hannes__> :D
<VirteX> :P
<VirteX> guess i'll have to switch back to a different distro... and i was liking this one too
<VirteX> it works great on my laptop
<hannes__> that's bad
<crimsun> ATI drivers should work fine w/ Warty
<hannes__> ubuntu has lots of potential
<crimsun> (Warty uses XFree86, not X.Org)
<VirteX> i haven't been able to get them to work at all
<jamesh> VirteX: did you follow the directions on the wiki?
<VirteX>  jamesh : got a link ? i've tried the ones i've found on the site but haven't had any luck making them work
<hannes__> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<hannes__> those
<VirteX> ah yea... the binarydriverhowto... i've tried that three times
<VirteX> fglrx is not a module, that's the error i get after trying that
<VirteX> and then x doesn't run at all
<John-UB> hi all
<John-UB> question - has anyone managed to get a citrix web client to work in firefox under warty ?
<hannes__> John-UB: try the "big mozilla"
<John-UB> hannes__, ??
<VirteX> brb
<Se7h> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=02061#0
<Se7h> :)
<John-UB> ubuntu urinates on fedora core from a height - it works on this machine for one which fedora refuses to do it seems
<hannes__> John-UB: http://www.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x/
<John-UB> ahh cheers hannes__
<John-UB> so it works in mozilla not firefox ?
<hannes__> dunno
<hannes__> but try
<John-UB> will do
<hannes__> i've had a few situations where firefox didn't show a site correctly but mozilla did
<hannes__> mozilla -> Mozilla suite
<John-UB> for some reason firefox doesnt want to work with the plugin in linux
<hannes__> ok
<John-UB> and nothing seems to fix it
<dudio> damn it, as im trying to install ubuntu from my slackware, install, 'dpkg-reconfigure locales console-data' fails
<etorix> did u run base-config
<etorix> cool .. gimp 2.2.0 n sid
<etorix> hmm .. nicenew splash
<zaeem> bob2: bootmisc.sh ??
<bob2> zaeem: add it to squid's init script
<zaeem> i tried...
<zaeem> didnt work.
<oga> hey does anybody know how to fix/reset my taskbar at the bottom of the screen..... (where avaiable programs/windows are displayed)... atm it's always blank (except the trashcan is still there) i can still alt+ tab between programs but no display... any ideas?
<bob2> right click on it, add applet, task list
<oga> cheers... much better
<LucaBrasi> can someone tell me where the allowed resolutions etc are stored
<LucaBrasi> I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu ... restarted and just when its supposed to load I only get a black screen
<LucaBrasi> my guess it's trying to use an invalid res as the LCD has a max res .. plus it's going over a KVM
<LucaBrasi> anyway .. what's the conf file I need to look at?
<LucaBrasi> anyone?
<qbeek> yep ?
<RuffianSoldier> slow night?
<etorix> etc/X11/xf86Config-4 or xorg.conf , depending
<etorix> on whether its xfree86 or xoeg
<etorix> xorg*
<LucaBrasi> I think it's the kvm not the res
<LucaBrasi> X probably can't find the kbd/mouse properly or something bag
<bob2> your kvm may be blocking ddc
<bob2> lots of them are buggy like that
<etorix> hmm
<bob2> try taking it out and see if it works
<LucaBrasi> the reason I think it's the kvm is because the hotkeys stop working when I boot to this black hole that is my new ubuntu install.
<LucaBrasi> kvm hotkeys that is
<bob2> take the kvm out and see if it works
<LucaBrasi> yah
<daniels> (by 'lots', bob2 means 'all')
<bob2> yo daniels
<daniels> sup
<bob2> sleepin' it up
<bob2> still in B?
<LucaBrasi> ok it's not the KVM
<LucaBrasi> what else could it be
<LucaBrasi> the screen doesn't flicker ..it just goes completely black so it's not a wrong res either probably
<LucaBrasi> at bootup there're 2 errors only
<LucaBrasi> one about pcihp.ko
<LucaBrasi> and pchp.ko or something like that
<bob2> ignore them
<LucaBrasi> from modprobe
<LucaBrasi> those couldn't be causing this blackness?
<bob2> no
<LucaBrasi> hm what else then?
<LucaBrasi> ah well ubuntu did look promising
<LucaBrasi> fuckit .. I guess it's still just linux
<bob2> yay for trolling
<joh_> hi
<LucaBrasi> yay for another distro that can't even install
<AndyFitz> mod -1 troll  lol
<joh_> Is there any tips&tricks for installing php5 on warty?
<bob2> LucaBrasi: it installed fine, your hardware was broken
<AndyFitz> your problem is fair enough mate.
<bob2> LucaBrasi: install it without the kvm in the way and see if it works
<RuffianSoldier> anyone ran 3d desktop in Ubuntu?
<LucaBrasi> I rebooted it without the kvm anywhere .. it's not the kvm
<AndyFitz> RuffianSoldier:  yes but not for long
<AndyFitz> gets annoying
<RuffianSoldier> hmm
<bob2> LucaBrasi: it doesn't magically resetup X after a reboot
<RuffianSoldier> im hacking trouble
<RuffianSoldier> AndyFitz - how do I enable graphics accelleration?
<LucaBrasi> bob2 why would it need to?
<AndyFitz> what card do you have  ?
<bob2> LucaBrasi: because your hardware was preventing it from finding out anything!
<RuffianSoldier> AndyFitz - currently VIA Onboard
<LucaBrasi> bob2 hmm ..funny. Why didn't windows have any problems with it?
<LucaBrasi> windows even automatically enabled some sort of wheel scrolling function ... to enhance the mouse while its connected to the kvm, lol
<RuffianSoldier> bbiab - dogwalk
<LucaBrasi> and ubuntu won't even load ... because it's ..confused??
<AndyFitz> lucabrasi, winging won't help you.  your problem is valid but your attitude is irritating .  take it easy mate
<bob2> LucaBrasi: you're welcome to find a bug so it can be fixed
<AndyFitz> file a bug, accept that your hardware is being the fun-police and go back to windows
<LucaBrasi> nah that's ok .. I'll just go find a distro where others find and fix bugs ;-)
<bob2> LucaBrasi: you're also making it unpleasant to try to help you, which only increases the likelyhood of you failing to get it to work
<bob2> what a productvie attitude
<LucaBrasi> err
<LucaBrasi> what am I supposed to be doing .. dancing ?
<LucaBrasi> took me half a day to get this all (hardware) put together and up and running
<AndyFitz> not sending useless bytes of irrelevant text into my chat window for one
<LucaBrasi> everything installs without a single problem or error ..then ubuntu turns into a black hole. No errors, nothing logged .. nice eh? Brand spanking new.
<AndyFitz> ruffian:  I'm not sure if there are packages for vai hardware,  is that the chipset it uses ?
<AndyFitz>  have you installed nvidia-glx ?
<bob2> LucaBrasi: nothing logged at all? nothig in /var/local/XFree86.0.log, at *all*?
<AndyFitz> fglrx-drivers  if its ati based
<bob2> fabbione: daniels how does one get the X probe magic to run again?
<ogra> bob2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ogra> bob2: moring....
<bob2> ogra: sure that works?
<ogra> bob2:err evening
<ogra> bob2: yep, in warty from the terminal
<LucaBrasi> dont even have a /var/local
<bob2> ogra: to rerun xresprobe, etc?
<bob2> LucaBrasi: er, /var/log
<ogra> bob2: if you need more options: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<ogra> bob2: nope, it is a Q/A dialog, filled with the detected values.....
<LucaBrasi> dont have a Xfree86 log
<bob2> yeah, trying to get the probe stuff to run again
<ogra> bob2: i'm not sure if this is possible after installation, its probably done in the first stage of install.....
<bob2> it's done in the second stage
<ogra> bob2: ah, ok...
<bob2> you can watch it download xresprobe after the user questions
<etorix> ok .. gota sane screen-res at last
<ogra> bob2: hmm, apt-cache rdepends xresprobe shows only xfree, so there must be some magic inside xfree.....
<bob2> hmm, clever
<etorix> wot a pita
<bob2> ah, xserver-{xorg,xfree86}'s postinst calls it
<ironwolf> where's the printer install how-to?  Installing a new printer via the menu's in Hoary/Printing seems to detect a printer, but printing the test page doesn't work.  Where do I look?
<ogra> bob2: but i doubt a reinstall would help.....there is a md5 checksum anywhere that prevernts the config from being redone....
<bob2> ogra: the magic of 'sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; apt-get install xserver-org' :)
<ogra> bob2: hoary....
<ogra> bob2: i think you need to delete /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum before .....
<bob2> even after purging it?
<ogra> bob2: not sure, try it :)
<ogra> bob2: i know that no xconfig tool rewrites the file if XF86Config-4.md5sum is there, but i dunno if purge deletes it....
<RuffianSoldier> gdm flexiserver xnest is fun :-D
<cef> I'm interested in recording some video.. any recommended tools and formats that are supported by ubuntu natively?
<bob2> ogg theora!
<ironwolf> printing anyone?  Where do I look?
<cef> bob2: was thinking that.. is that pretty standard? last I heard (a while ago) the video format itself was changing
<Blackwell> cef: i suggest to start looking for the right tool instead of the right format.
<Blackwell> the right tool will dictact the formats.
<Blackwell> it would also dictact the right OS, but you have chosen yours already.
<ultrafunk> cef: ripping or recording?
<cef> Blackwell: perhaps.. the main issue really though is that i want the video to be viewable under linux
<bob2> mpeg-2 is ok, too, iirc
<Blackwell> dictate, rather
<cef> ultrafunk: recording
<bob2> Blackwell: in an ideal world, but his choices are limited initially by external factors (ie government-dictated rules about which formats he can use)
<Blackwell> bob2: oh. did he mention those?
<cef> and since ubuntu doesn't contain any copyrighted codecs.. makes sense to ask what can be easily recorded to and played back from
<bob2> s/copyrighted codec/codecs infringing on actively enforced patents/ :)
<Blackwell> cef: any format you pick is a useless pick if you don't find tools to deal with that format, is what i mean.
<cef> bob2: whatever..
<ultrafunk> cef: theora/ogg vorbis is a good choice, would work with something like gst-record (or Cupid, as it's now being called) and is generally playable with the tools shipping with Hoary at reasonable speed
<ultrafunk> (or warty, if you use my gstreamer repository)
<tuxJr_14> hi
<cef> Blackwell: well the video is all cut.. all I need to do is convert it from video in to an actual data stream
<Blackwell> cef: ah, i see. i thought you need to do recording and cutting.
<Blackwell> just conversion and the format choice left then i guess.
<cef> well hopefully I get my new lappy soon.. which should make this a lot easier..
<bob2> x40!
<cef> ultrafunk: LUV meeting videos btw. *grin* ..
<etorix> hmm .. wonder if LiVES builds on here
<cef> bob2: getting an amd64 lappy.. *grin*
<LucaBrasi> anyone got any ideas where to look to find out why the fuck a fresh new install just loads a black screen instead of x
<bob2> bastard!
<bob2> LucaBrasi: we went through this
<cef> bob2: *grin* should be fun
<bob2> LucaBrasi: run this, 'sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xfree86 ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86'
<LucaBrasi> bob2 no you went through how I should reinstall it .. you must work for a big ISP
<bob2> cef: work/play/both?
<bob2> LucaBrasi: huh?
<RuffianSoldier> something is hungry!  You like that memory dont you!
<bob2> LucaBrasi: I work for a luverly linux company
<cef> bob2: both. work paying.. no hooks. if I left 5 days after they gave it to me, it's still mine
<bob2> cef: wow
<bob2> nice :)
<LucaBrasi> how am I even supposed to run sudo when I dont have a working system
<cef> bob2: payback for taking almost 4 weeks out of my life to move the office back in September
<LucaBrasi> gezus
<bob2> LucaBrasi: ssh in. or switch to a VT.
<bob2> cef: ahhhh
<melazyboy> Has xorg/fglrx been fixed yet?
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - I got a runaway process...... how can I find which process is using this CPU?
<etorix> top
<etorix> or htop if you got it
<cef> bob2: quite a powerhouse of a machine tho.. ATI 9700 Pro, 1 gig ram, 5 x usb2's, 1 x 1394, etc
<cef> bob2: and of course, it'll be running ubuntu *grin*
<siddharth> question: is there firefox 1.0 for ubuntu available? could not find it in the universe repository....
<bob2> LucaBrasi: or boot without X
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: 'top'.
<RuffianSoldier> bob2 - huh?
<RuffianSoldier> top?
<RuffianSoldier> aaaah
<LucaBrasi> cant ssh in cant open a vt
<bob2> siddharth: universe is not for random updates to things, it's for unsupported Free software.  firefox is in main, and in hoary is at 1.0 and 0.9.3 in warty.  the warty version will not be upgraded.
<bob2> LucaBrasi: why?
<bob2> cef: oh man, jeaaalous
<LucaBrasi> why? because its a black hoele
<LucaBrasi> theres nothing
<bob2> LucaBrasi: are you sure it's even booting?
<LucaBrasi> of course
<LucaBrasi> it loads everything
<LucaBrasi> then the screen just goes black
<bob2> LucaBrasi: and then reaches X and goes black?
<siddharth> thanks bob2. I could not locate it in the normal repository so I waded through universe. How do I upgrade warty to hoary? Any links on that?
<LucaBrasi> I dont know if it reaches/opens X but it loads everything before it
<bob2> LucaBrasi: ok, boot, and hit esc to get into grub.  hit 'e' on the first menu item, then add 'init=/bin/bash' to the end of the 'kernel options'
<bob2> then boot it (b, iirc)
<cef> Anyone tried the Belkin VideoBus II under Linux/Ubuntu?
<bob2> then you will boot into a terminal, and you can run the command I gave you
<bob2> make sure the kvm is not involved
<bob2> siddharth: er, haory is the unstable version of ubuntu, and is breaking kinda regularily atm
<LucaBrasi> kvm has nothing to do with it
<bob2> so you say
<LucaBrasi> its linux certified
<bob2> but I don't think we have any evidence of that
<bob2> but make sure it's not plugged in, just in case
<spacey`stage> i cant make screenshots in hoary :p
<siddharth> bob2: oops.... Guess I'll wait for the stable version. I gave up being on the bleeding edge some time ago :)
<bob2> you can
<spacey`stage> The Application "gnome-screenshot" has quit unexpectedly.
<spacey`stage> =P
<bob2> just not from the menu
<RuffianSoldier> Did you enjoy eating that RAM Firefox? YES YOU DID! YES YOU DID!
<spacey`stage> i just press print screen
<joh_> What is the default admun user and password for zope in warty?
<Blackwell> RuffianSoldier: memory leak? how much ram?
<RuffianSoldier> well - it was using alot of CPU usage also
<RuffianSoldier> thats all I was paying attention to
<RuffianSoldier> it was going at the lowest 70%
<Blackwell> RuffianSoldier: so you don't know how much ram it used or wether that might indicated a memory leak. ok.
<etorix> i want gkrellm
<RuffianSoldier> so apt-get it
<etorix> dont see it
<bob2> it's in universe
<spacey`stage> RuffianSoldier, where you viewing a paticular page? i have had some high cpu usage at flash pages
<bob2> please read the faq
<etorix> Package gkrellm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<etorix> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<etorix> is only available from another source
<etorix> errr: Package gkrellm has no installation candidate
<RuffianSoldier> I was viewing a PHP page - but I have been on it for at least 20 mins
<RuffianSoldier> it just started acting up
<bob2> etorix: yes, it's in universe, please read the faq
<etorix> i have universe sources
<dmsoulman> does anyone know if the next release of ubuntu will come with openoffice 2.0?
<RuffianSoldier> I think there was an RC or Beta of some new version recently :-/
<etorix> Search results
<etorix> 
<etorix> No results were found.
<dmsoulman> yeah I've been reading about it and I looked at their roadmap and they're thinking March 05
<bob2> er, upstream version freeze is long before that
<dmsoulman> well I was hoping
<bob2> it's up to the RM, but I don't think a month is enough time to beat the bugs out of a .0 release
<bob2> it could happen, I guess...
<dmsoulman> does offer a lot of great enhancements, would be great for the release if the bugs were worked out
<dmsoulman> guess we'll have to see
<etorix> apt-cache search gkrellm
<etorix> enlightenment-theme-ganymede - cK's Ganymede theme for E
<siddharth> question on evolution.... does anyone know how to download all contacts from an LDAP address-book to your local machine?
<HrdwrBoB> siddharth: why do you need to download
<HrdwrBoB> you can access it from evolution
<siddharth> HrdwrBoB: Correct, I have configured that at my office. I wanted a copy of the addressbook for my home where I do not have access to the LDAP server.
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> tbh the easiest way to do that would be to run an ldap mirror on your machine :)
<HrdwrBoB> you may be able to do it in evo
<HrdwrBoB> but I'm not sure how (not at a gui to check atm)
<Rohan> how do you tell apt-get to go and meet all dependencies for a package?
<HrdwrBoB> Rohan: it does automagically
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install foo
<HrdwrBoB> will get all dependancies for foo
<Rohan> thats what i thought.. but sometimes it will say that blabla will not be installed
<HrdwrBoB> it might be simpyl recommended
<ogra> Rohan: so something in your sources.list is wrong, or your package lists are not up to date
<ogra> Rohan: what do you try to install ?
<Rohan> well im trying to go from sarge to ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> haha well yeah
<HrdwrBoB> you get that
<Rohan> and when i try to install ubuntu-base
<ogra> Rohan: hmm, there is a official upgrade guide on the wiki
<Rohan> yeah i know... i have all the sources
<ogra> Rohan: nd removed the sarge sources i hope
<Rohan> of course
<ogra> hmm
<Rohan> it wants to install alsa-base for ubuntu-base
<ogra> Rohan: you also did apt-get update ?
<Rohan> then it says i need alsa-utils... and i try to meet its dependencies with pciutils.. but it says that it's already installed
<Rohan> yeah i did
<ogra> Rohan: hmm, pciutils       2.1.11-11
<Rohan> hmm
<Rohan> i just added in the unstable sources (sid) to see if it would find what it needed there
<Rohan> im just assuming that ubuntu is closer to sid than sarge
<Rohan> and it seems to be working
<ogra> Rohan: thats not good, dont mix ubuntu and debian
<etorix>  glxgears
<etorix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<etorix> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<Rohan> i dont think im mixing perse... since i told it to install ubuntu-base only and it will look for the packages that it needs in the ubuntu branch and the ones that arent there in the sid branch
<ogra> Rohan: ubuntu/warty is to old for sid
<Rohan> ic
<ogra> Rohan: this will certainly break ... if  not now, then on one of the next upgrades
<Rohan> well how do i meet the dependencies then
<trukulo> hi
<ogra> Rohan: seen this ? https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<ogra>  Just trying to switch sources in sources.list will have interesting and undefined results.
<ogra> heh
<Rohan> hmm
<Rohan> how about sid to ubuntu?
<ogra> interesting results *g*
<ogra> Rohan: you can do sarge to hoary (unstable)
<Rohan> im gone to go sarge>sid>hoary
<ogra> Rohan: but unstable means unstable ..... its a bit like debian unstable with experimental
<ogra> Rohan: drop sid there
<HrdwrBoB> well it has it's good days :)
<Rohan> you sure
<Rohan> ?
<HrdwrBoB> today, has been a bad day
<Rohan> it looks like most people have gone from sid>hoary easily
<HrdwrBoB> I broke my fainces system a few days ago upgrading it to hoary
<HrdwrBoB> fiance
<ferris> is ubuntu supposed to be as fast as MS Win9X ?
<ogra> Rohan: then everything gets updated...you can be sure that between sarge and hoary all the versions are newer
<Rohan> ok
<HrdwrBoB> ferris: depends on the hardware
<HrdwrBoB> I imagine on low ram systems win9x would perform 'faster'
<ferris> i have installed it on a sony viao laptop
<HrdwrBoB> what are the specs?
<ferris> it seems like knoppix was slow also
<ironwolf> ptal-mlcd says it initalized correctly, but can't find device.  I'm trying to setup an officejet K60.  dpkg-reconfigure hpoj says it finds the printer on the USB port, but that it can't communicate with it.  What should I try next?
<ogra> ferris: what kind of vaio ?
<ferris> f590
<ferris> it is an 800 mhz
<HrdwrBoB> ironwolf: re plug it?
<HrdwrBoB> ferris: how much ram
<ogra> ferris: i got a f707 here (600mhz) ...runs pretty fine
<HrdwrBoB> ram is the main killer
<HrdwrBoB> if it has normal SODIMM slots just get some more
<ogra> ferris: i got 256....
<ironwolf> HrdwrBoB: plug it? it's plugged in, and it prints in windows.
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: nope, its a vaio....
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: yeah I figured as much
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: you have to buy sony mem
<ferris> how do i find the specs within ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> ferris: free -m
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: which is about 3x expensive
<HrdwrBoB> tells you your memory
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: hooray! it's like buying a cheap sony camera only to realise you can only buy sony memory sticks
<ogra> yep
<ogra> its not a trick ;)
<ferris> 128
<ferris> swap is 489
<ogra> ferris: thats your prob then
<ferris> the weird thing is that i ran Knoppix on disk, it ran fine
<ogra> ferris: it will swap all the time, because main mem is missing....that makes everything slow
<ferris> then i installed it on the drive and it slowed down
<ferris> so i reinstalled ubuntu
<ferris> it is running slow
<ferris> do i need to 'defrag'?
<ferris> do you ever need to 'defrag' with linux?
<ogra> ferris: wont help....
<ferris> ok
<ogra> ferris: depends on the filesystem you use
<ogra> ferris: on journalled ones you dont
<ferris> I installed it with the standard settings
<ferris> just let it go
<ogra> ferris: you can use ubuntu with a smaller desktop, then it doesnt eat so much mem
<ferris> how do i do that?
<ogra> ferris: the default is ext3 which is journalled.... so no need for defrag
<ferris> ok
<ferris> is that similar to ntfs?
<ogra> ferris: install icewm or xfce4 through synaptic from ubuntus universe....then select one of them on login
<ogra> ferris: better :) (but i'm bised here)
<ogra> biased
<ferris> lol
<ironwolf> HrdwrBoB: did you mean unplug it from the computer and re-plug in the USB?
<Rohan> 128mb and gnome shouldnt be that sluggish
<ogra> Rohan: 256 are a requirement with gnome desktop
<ogra> Rohan: else it will swap
<Rohan> hmm.. shows what i know heh
<ferris> ogra: which is best for a newbie to linux?
<ogra> Rohan: but this applys for the newer gnome .... with 2.0 128 was enough
<Rohan> ah ic
<ogra> ferris: icewm looks a bit like win 9X ..... xfce is something like a small gnome.....
<Rohan> if i were learning linux and i had to pick between icewm and xfce4.. i think i would go xfce4
<ogra> ferris: its easy to try them...if you dont like them, just uninstall through synaptic
<ogra> ferris: if you want it _really_ fast but very spartan, you can use open/black/fluxbox
* ogra is off to work.....
<rod> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4893
<rod> anyone got a fix?
* housetier calls his pusher
<housetier> I'll have a fix for you in a few
<rod> oh man, that would be great :D
<etorix> hmm .. where are my debs going .. is there a auto-clen running or os?
<etorix> auto-clean*
<qbeek> etorix, locally your debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if it was the question.
<Rohan> housetier: while you're at it... fix this too... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8050
<rod> lol Rohan
<etorix> qbeek:  thats where id expect them to be .. there aint enough in there tho
<Rohan> it's annoying to have to install ubuntu on my g4 through sarge
<rod> Now we're at it; During install the network card on my asus k8n motherbord gets recognised well, with the forcedeth module, which is right. But when the computer reboots for the first time, the network card doesnt get detected anymore.
<rod> Just a modprobe forcedeth aint enough
<Rohan> heh i was gonna say just modprobe
<rod> the controller or so of the nforce3 motherboard doesnt get recognised anymore or so
<rod> during the install dhcp gets setup well though
<RuffianSoldier> what are some good console only programs that are in Universe?
<asac> hi, is it easy to build a custom livecd (e.g. with latex)? Any pointers how to start?
<stuNNed> RuffianSoldier, mc file manager for one
<RuffianSoldier> fo sho!
<RuffianSoldier> of course
<stuNNed> RuffianSoldier, but it is very powerful, be careful
<RuffianSoldier> I know! I use it often
<RuffianSoldier> what else?
<RuffianSoldier> I have Bitchx
<RuffianSoldier> centericq
<stuNNed> aumix, mpg321
<stuNNed> giFTcurs
<RuffianSoldier> what are those?
<stuNNed> mplayer w/framebuffer
<stuNNed> aumix=mixer,mpg321=mp3 player,giFTcurs=p2p frontend
<etorix> eLinks
<RuffianSoldier> elinks?
<RuffianSoldier> hey - bbiab
<RuffianSoldier> getting food
<etorix> textmode browser
<RuffianSoldier> i already have 2 text browsers lol
<rod> mp3blaster
<rod> ta best
<rod> not sure how it compares to mplayer
<rod> in fb mode
<stuNNed> damn fb should be easier to setup
<etorix> hmm .. whats the nvidia-glx command
<rod> housetier, do you need more details or so in fixing that bug I mentioned when I joined this room?
<stuNNed> etorix, glxinfo ?
<etorix> hmm .. no theres a install or setup command
<etorix> for the glx-package from ubuntu
<etorix> found it
<stuNNed> what is it? ;)
<etorix> 
<etorix> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<etorix> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<etorix> get nvidia-settings too .. its useful
<djtansey> does anyone here have experience with partitions? i am trying to install ubuntu on a previous debian install that is on a dual boot system. but i'm not getting the option to modify the current partition table. i can only erase the whole disk. running fdisk on the current system says The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 7294. parted, on the current and install, says Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<djtansey> Information: The operating system thinks the geometry on /dev/hda is
<djtansey> 116257/16/63.  Therefore, cylinder 1024 ends at 503.999M.
<djtansey>  any help?
<evil-dna> hello dudes
<evil-dna> i ordered my ubuntu discs
<evil-dna> but i didnt receive a confirmation email yet :(
<evil-dna> any idea when they process the next batch?
<stuNNed> evil-dna, taking a while here but think some of mine shipped, they are coming from .nl btw so probly be a while
<evil-dna> netherlands?
<stuNNed> yes
<evil-dna> nice, im in france, it's pretty close :)
<xevil> djtansey: have you tried installing in expert mode?
<evil-dna> if they could ship some free pot with it it would rock 8)
<djtansey> xevil: yes. but i couldn't see any difference other then some module load warnings.
<stuNNed> evil-dna, pot?
<evil-dna> weed :P
<evil-dna> (.nl)
<xevil> djtansey: I installed over a Debian installation and didn't have any problems...
<stuNNed> evil-dna, i gave that stuff up a few years ago, like 5, heh
<djtansey> xevil: my guess is that my partition table is somehow unhappy. fdisk can read it in my current setup but parted can't. i think once i solve than then i'm set.
<evil-dna> ja ne
<xevil> djtansey: the install allowed me to choose which partition I wanted to modify and select only that one that my previous Debian install resided... I didn't even touch my swap partition
<libertine> hi all. does anyone know the default longin details for the mysql server?im trying to login through webmin, but i cant use root/root passwd.
<stuNNed> libertine, user mysql ?
<djtansey> xevil: yup, but mine doesn't. it only gives me the option to erase the whole disk. even when i say manually edit. i can only assume it is because parted can't read it. the commant print in parted only says "Error: can't have partion outside the disk"
<libertine> nope, i get: Login failed : Incorrect administration username or password
<libertine> its weird. i had the same setup on my desktop, but root/root pwd works, im sure.
<stuNNed> libertine, i found a doc on google to reset root passwd for mysql
<xevil> djtansey: bummer...
<libertine> stuNNed, i'll have a look. but i've tried dpkg-reconfigure, too
<libertine> sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'password'
<libertine> that did it :) duh, google is my friend.
<stuNNed> there ya go :)
<stuNNed> libertine, what are you using mysql for may i ask? :)
<stuNNed> google is the shazizzle on the tip of the fizzle
<libertine> hahahah
<stuNNed> :D
<libertine> i work in a skateboard shop, and i'm setting up an online webstore with mambo and mambo-phpshop. so i'm just getting used to playing with it all
<stuNNed> have studied oracle in school but proby need to read up on mysql
<libertine> yeah, i've only done a few weeks on mysql at uni, last year. cant remember anything :)
<libertine> but i've bought a few books last week. php+mysql, etc. gonna be writing something like urkut/myspace, next year when i get time.
<stuNNed> do you know if mysql can scale?
<libertine> might do it in mono/asp.net but someone reccomended java/tomcat. need to look into it all. interesting stuff though :) but dont tell anyone who shops at our skateshop that i'm a big geek
<stuNNed> hehe
<libertine> it's pretty popular for large systems, so i imagine it scales well
<libertine> i've not looked into it in much detail yet though, tbh
<djtansey> i don't seem to have access to /dev/hda (my harddrive) even though dmesg shows it being recognized in the boot. why doesn't /dev/hda exist?
<libertine> djtansey, what are you trying to do?
<djtansey> libertine: my ubuntu install (and parted in a shell) doesn't seem able to deal with my partitions. i am replacing debian with ubuntu on a dual-boot machine and i get Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk! Information: The operating system thinks the geometry on /dev/hda is 116257/16/63.  Therefore, cylinder 1024 ends at 503.999M. when i try to run parted, and when i say print it just spits out the error again. fdisk. however,
<djtansey>  seems happy to read it and to change the partitions though it warns The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 7294. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,and could in certain setups cause problems with:..
<rod> is it possible to automaticly increase the NICE level of an app when the window is selected?
<rod> would be cool
<stuNNed> what do you mean window is selected?
<djtansey> libertine: any guesses?
<libertine> djtansey, the only thing i can think of is the sizes of logical/primary partitions might be causing some trouble
<rod> stuNNed, like... Im copying a huge file via a terminal while playing music in totem
<libertine> i've never seen that error before, sorry.
<rod> not totem starts to stutter
<rod> If I would select totem, it gets a high priority so it stopts stuttering
<stuNNed> rod, sure you can renice cp
<libertine> rod, i dont think you can do it automatically. it'd be a metacity thing i think
<rod> But imagine working in openoffice for example under high load
<mjg59> rod: You mean drop the nice level, and you can't without being root
<xevil> djtansey: it's wonderful mapping new trails, huh? :)
<rod> yeah, the metacity rooms were empty so I came here
<rod> yeah, drop the nice level, which increases the priority
<mjg59> You need to be root to drop it below 0, so it's not going to happen
<djtansey> xevil: :) -- it installed happily on my ibm x40. but i did the whole drive then anyway
<libertine> i'm off to ikea folks :) stuNNed, thanks for telling me about that 'google' thing :)
<stuNNed> libertine, that is np thank you for the info :)
<libertine> that google is a great idea, everyone should be told about it!
<libertine> ;)
<rod> hmmokay... It would have been a great thing if it was possible.. its a shame imho
<xevil> djtansey: how were those partitions created originally?
<rod> Always having a high priority in the app you are currently working in
<djtansey> xevil: it was a long time ago. probably windows primary install then resizing the vfat partition (though it's ntfs so maybe i did something else) then did debian.
<miausX> hi! :)
<_kristin_> hi there
<stuNNed> where is there?
<_kristin_> when trying to use hoary as according to the wiki page, i get a nice looking python 2.4 depencency bug
<stuNNed> _kristin_, yes, you need to use dpkg to force install or latest or something
<_kristin_> hmm, i do? :/
<stuNNed> or/the
<stuNNed> yes
* stuNNed has same prob, crimsum provided fix :)
<thotypous> hi
<frogbert> anyone here got a winmodem to work with ubuntu>
<Pizbit> Mornin
<frogbert> ?
<Pizbit> Just wondering how stable hoary is these days:)
<thotypous> frogbert, I haven't tryed but you should just download and compile the drivers
<thotypous> and it should work
<telemac1> hi people
<telemac1> were is the source of ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> frogbert, yes, with linuxant.com hsf drivers
<stuNNed> frogbert, and ubuntu 2.6.9 kernel
<thotypous> telemac1, which part of ubuntu?
<telemac1> thotypous: the x dectection changes in xserver
<thotypous> telemac1, ubuntu is a collection of a lot of different softwares... which one with their source
<thotypous> telemac1, if it is really changed, it should be in the FTP
<thotypous> telemac1, or, better, in the CVS
<telemac1> thotypous: cvs ?
<telemac1> thotypous: which is the host of ubuntu cvs ?
<thotypous> telemac1, please wait
<thotypous> telemac1, I was confused.. the CVS I was seen were the ubuntu backports CVS...
<_kristin_> "python-pyxattr: Depends on: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is installed"
<_kristin_> i get like 20 of these python-* blah blah
<_kristin_> tried to force install of the python2.4_2.4-2ubuntu1_i386.deb package
<_kristin_> no errors, but it still complains about the same thing...
<thotypous> telemac1, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UnifiedHardwareDetection
<thotypous> telemac1, ubuntu uses that software.. it don't have it's own detection code
<thotypous> telemac1, the modifications should be only in some scripts that softwares use, but the scripts are itself their source
<_kristin_> any help would be greatly appriciated on this...
<thotypous> _kristin_, your really need python-pyxattr?
<_kristin_> not really no, but my point was that all python extensions and applications that has any python dependencies fails
<_kristin_> so upgrade/dist-upgrade fails as well
<_kristin_> i think i saw some discussion on this issue on one of the mailing lists
<_kristin_> but i cant seem to find the thread....
<thotypous> _kristin_, try to update the apt package, if it fails, you should register a bug
<thotypous> _kristin_, if it isn't already registered..
<_kristin_> i saw one recent python bug on bugzilla, but im not quite sure if its exactly the same... it was pretty anemic in terms of information
<thotypous> so you can reply it and add more info
<_kristin_> argh, im getting a ton of missing dependencies when trying to run hoary here
<kayali> hi there
<_kristin_> all relating to this python thingie, and something which seems to be two seperate gimp-data and aptitude problems
<_kristin_> ill post a bug i suppose
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/etiquette-icons.tar.gz   - if anyone is willing to test   http://www.brisgeek.com/etiquette for more details
* Marianitu is away: zzzzz zzz
<parents> anyone know how to set a nameserver in resolv.conf so it doesn't change? the one my dhcp server gives me sucks.
<Pozac> parents, you can tell dhcpcd not to overwrite, just a sec
<sven-tek> i thought so too, but have not found any dhcpcd in ubuntu
<sven-tek> dirty way would be to remove write righte from resolv.conf :-)
<Pozac> It seems to use dhclient
<Pozac> there's a /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Pozac> hmm.. in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script, there's a make_resolv_conf() function.. perhaps the contents of it could be commented out?
* Pozac wonders why ubuntu uses 1997 software
<sdlfkjsl> hello
<Pozac> hi
<sdlfkjsl> hope someone can help me here
<sdlfkjsl> i have a couple of questions
<Pozac> probably, ask away :)
<sdlfkjsl> i tried to install ubuntu on my notebook with vmware, but when installing the mainsystem it can't read the cd
<sdlfkjsl> i ordered the cd's, and downloaded the cd, but it's the same with both
<sven-tek> ubuntu kernel seems to miss the drivers for the vmwares cdrom
<sdlfkjsl> hmm, but, it loads the cd and all, and tries to configure network settings
<sven-tek> yout mean it starts up installs a lot and then, ubuntu says wait i restart into your new ubuntu.. and bang?
<sdlfkjsl> it starts install, but one step of the installation process is installing main system ( or something)
<sdlfkjsl> and then it's going to copy files and stuff, and then BANG
<Pozac> sven-tek, dhcpcd is in universe, and it seems to work ok :)
<Pozac> .. at least for hoary
<sven-tek> sdlfkjsl, there is a point where it reboots and uses the installed kernel and not the kernel from the install-cd. is seems to break there.
<Pozac> but this is before
<sdlfkjsl> hmm ok, going to install it on my desktop then
<Pozac> what kind of laptop is it, sdlfkjsl ?
<sdlfkjsl> medion,
<sdlfkjsl> from aldi :P
<Pozac> nice :)
<sdlfkjsl> but, is ubuntu also a nice for web/ftp/mail server?
<sdlfkjsl> i'm totally new to linux and at the moment i have a win2000 server for these things
<sdlfkjsl> but, if this is working out nice i'm trying to put it all on linux,
<_kristin_> submitting bugs isnt a walk in the park, thats for sure heh
<_kristin_> picky bugzilla... but thats a good thing i suppose...
<_kristin_> bbl
<Atlas> how to configure WebDownloader for X2.5.0final in downloader by default with firefox please?
<sven-tek> sdlfkjsl, if it really breaks before - i cant help since i know ubuntu since yesterday too
<Atlas> someone can answer to me please?
<sdlfkjsl> sven-tek, thx, i'm going to try to install it on my desktop,
<sdlfkjsl> if that goes allright i will blame vmware ;P
<sven-tek> sdlfkjsl, good choice
<sven-tek> i have never installed a linux in vmware over windows. i always did it the other way
<sven-tek> but now the few apps i still need run with wine and i dont have vmware any more
<sdlfkjsl> ok
<sven-tek> anybody here who _likes_ gnomes new behavior to open new windows for each folder you open? can someone explain how to use it, i cant see any good in this
<joh_> I love it
<plasmo> sven-tek: i just turnit off :)
<joh_> the thing is that it opens the window at the same location as it were the last time you opened it. So you can create your own little system of windows
<Pozac> I love it too
<joh_> I find that very nice
<ACIDnet_> hey all
<Pozac> hey ACIDnet
<plasmo> hello
<guru_> hi does anybody get a centrino working?
<ACIDnet_> i have a single dynamic IP and a domainname(with no-ip) pointing to my router
<oga> hi..... can anybody recommend a bt client for linux?
<guru_> oga: azureus
<plasmo> bittornado :x
<sven-tek_> joh_, thats interesting. can u explain why?
<sven-tek_> mldonkey
<Pozac> or bittornado
<ACIDnet_> i want to be able to have two websites for each PC - my windows IIS (Coursework) and my Ubuntu WebServ (Different Coursework),  i want to access them via subdomains - any ideas how i can do it without changing port numbers
<ACIDnet_> would be willing to buy a new router...
<Pozac> sven-tek, it's another philosophy for dealing with files, that is easier on the human brain
<Pozac> sven-tek, for sadly, our brains are not at all that good with hierachies.
<Pozac> ACIDnet, you need another IP address then
<guru_> or does anyone know a good tut because the ones up to know did not work
<ACIDnet_> Pozac, :(
<ACIDnet_> My ISP wont even give me a static....
<sven-tek_> Pozac, i try to use it right now. but still i end up with dozends of open windows.
<plasmo> use the middle mouse button
<Pozac> ACIDnet, unless you can forward a folder to another machine in apache..
<cef> hey does standard wine support OpenGL yet out of the box?
<Pozac> sven-tek, maybe your homedir could use some reorganization?
<Pozac> cef, I should believe so, if the system does
<ctd> ACIDnet_: You could do a reverse-squid proxy.
<Pozac> sven-tek, it works best for higher resolutions though
<cef> Pozac: hrm.. got a win app that needs OpenGL.. might give it a try *grin*
<Pozac> cef, go ahead :)
<ACIDnet_> ok, i got zoneedit to forward a subdomain onto the main ip but with a different port
<ACIDnet_> not a perfect solution but works
<Pozac> It can, and should, be transparent from the outside tho
<sven-tek_> Pozac, lol what is the high resolution for - i guess one need it for those hundreds of nautlius-instances
<Pozac> sven-tek, 800x600 is high enough for me tho
<neels> Any qt programmers around?
<Pozac> sven-tek, You can just set to always use the browser.. in /apps/nautilus somewhere in gconf
<neels> My qt app looks ghastly
<Pozac> sven-tek, I also use my homedir as desktop.. and keep ~20 folders on my desktop, of which 5 have different backgrounds for easy distinguishing
<sven-tek> Pozac, i know that and always did it. But i try to understand the reasons so i can use it better perhaps.
<deus> hi all
<deus> could anyone help me plz
<Pozac> We can try
<Pozac> if you ask a question :)
<deus> i search since ource a dokument where described a change from woody to warty
<deus> i know i saw it times befor but my woodhad has forgotten where
<deus> and today i search and search and cant find it
<sven-tek> I HATE THOSE can i ask a question - questions
<sven-tek> JUST ASK
<Pozac> yeh
<deus> welcome to ubuntu how friendly
<deus> i still asked :)
<neels> I need qt help anyone
<sven-tek> OR DO YOU WHAT FOR 293 PEOPLE TO SAY YES
<sven-tek> WAIT not WHAT
<deus> bad vibes today ?
* plasmo|sleep gives sven-tel a cup of coffee :)
<Pozac> neels, can't help you, sorry
<fabbione> chill down
<neels> :)
<deus> :)
* sven-tek okay, thats it from my side :-)
<deus> iam chilled i only asked if someone know where i can find the dokumentation for switching a woody installation to ubuntu, all i have done ... :)
<Pozac> deus, Sometimes people forget how timid joining a channel can seem.. don't worry :)
<xevil> isn't this the Psychic Friends Network? :)
<mercurus> deus: FAQ iirc
<stuNNed> anyone having nvidia glx issues with unstable current?
<rolfzor> stuNNed: yep
<deus> Pozac : no Problem, everyone has its bad day cause thats why we humans ;)
<cef> stuNNed: yeah xorg issue.. there is a temp fix
<stuNNed> cef, ah ok, what is it? :D
<stuNNed> rolfzor, thanks
* Pozac hits the shower.. later
<cef> in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions, make s symbolic link from libglx.so to libglx.a
<stuNNed> ok, thanks
<cef> note that this should be removed when this problem is fixed
<neels> why does my qt application look like shit on ubuntu?
<looksaus> is gst-python packaged in ubuntu main?
<stuNNed> cef, do i need to reload nvidia module/restart x?
<looksaus> or just in universe
<cef> stuNNed: yes
<cef> stuNNed: just restart x
<deus> next question : is there anyone here with a Thinkpad 600e and Ubuntu on it, cause have a few questions to enable the sound chip ..
<neels> nark nark nark
<sven-tek> anybody here who has a good "howto make totem play mediafiles" or "howto install mplayer"
<rolfzor> sven-tek: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<plasmo|sleep> or http://ubuntuguide.org/ for all your howtos :)
<sven-tek> ok, thought one of you has a beloved one
<siretart> sven-tek: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty
<looksaus> this is funny
<afonit> has anyone added this repository  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main    and if so how do you get ubuto to recognize it as a legitimate source?
<looksaus> I updated my apt sources to include
<looksaus> universe
<looksaus> but it doesn't seem to find
<looksaus> gst-python
<looksaus> even though it is present: http://ftp.belnet.be/linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-python/
<looksaus> same with other packages
<looksaus> strange...
<bob2> it's not in warty
<sven-tek> siretart, i get this " The item you requested does not exist on this server or cannot be served."
<bob2> but is in hoary
<bob2> pool/ contains packages for all suites
<bob2> afonit: you need to be way more specific about hte problem you're having
<afonit> bob2 I will reasearch a tad more, then be more specific
<siretart> sven-tek: try again, I get the page
<cef> wow.. ubuntu actually prompted me what to do when I put in this cd.. (it contains audio and data)
<sven-tek> siretart, ok fixed it
<looksaus> bob2, how likely is it that I'll get errors when I pin gst-python from hoary?
<bob2> how much stuff does it Depend on?
<looksaus> you mean from hoary?
<bob2> yes
<looksaus> probably the entire gstreamer thing...
<looksaus> it's not really a problem if sound on this machine stops working...
<looksaus> it's just the rest of my system that I want to be stable...
<Capri> anyone here with possibility to write to smbfs share with latest ubuntu warty package?
<oga> any recommendations on movie player?
<oga> (including wmv)
<Capri> oga: I use totem-xine although I have to start it twice to see something
<oga> it keeps saying - cannot open file - reason unknown
<oga> meh
<Capri> oga: you need some propritary addons and the dlls from marillat's repository
<crimsun> ogra: there are a number of options: 'vlc', 'totem-xine', or 'mplayer'
<crimsun> ogra: err, sorry.
<crimsun> oga: there are a number of options: 'vlc', 'totem-xine', or 'mplayer'
<cef> Pozac: re: wine and OpenGL.. the answer is: sort of
<stuNNed> cef, is that nvidia prob an ubuntu xorg prob or xorg prob in general?
<sls> i have a service that:
<sls> dead but subsys locked
<cef> ubuntu xorg afaik
<sls> how do i get rid of theh subsys so i can restart the service?
<crimsun> cef: the brown paper bag issue?
<crimsun> cef: the one fixed in 8?
<sls> does anyone know anything about services?
<crimsun> what service?
<sls> pxe
<sls> its dead
<sls> but subsys locked...
<cef> crimsun: no, the one that isn't fixed in 8
<crimsun> cef: what are the symptoms?
<sls> is there a socket file i can delete?
<cef> crimsun: bug 4818..
<crimsun> ah, I see.
<crimsun> yep.
<cef> crimsun: daniels & fabbione both know about it.. lib*.so loading doesn't search the path
<crimsun> cef: correct.
<sls> crimsun: i would rather no apply the windows solution and reboot
<cef> erm what? the gnome bar (at the top) is unusable
<crimsun> cef: (it works here)
<cef> hrm.. just upgraded.. might need to restart gnome.. annoying, since I now can't get to the log out option
<FallenHitokiri> when I try to shut down my system it reboots after saying: "acpi-power-off requested". how can I fix this that my system turns off?
<cef> this is wacked.. "I've detected a panel running, so I will exit now".. ho hum
<stuNNed> cef, you must be running leet ultra-unstable ubuntu ;)
<cef> stuNNed: heh
<zeedo> cef: thats a gnome panel message which happens if you start gnome without logging out properly before hand
<zeedo> it starts gnome-panel by default and then starts the one from your previous session
<cef> zeedo: well the panel at the top 'died' on me, so that explains why it came up
<zeedo> yeh
<cef> of course now i have blank panels at the top/bottom of the screen
<cef> and ctrl-alt-backspace just dropped me to a command prompt
<eim> How can I define a default OS to boot in grub after the timeout? Thanks.
<crimsun> cef: I had that happen on the very first login to GNOME after I rebooted 2 days ago
<crimsun> cef: I killed everything related to gnome and logged back in, and all was peachy
<sls> seb128: do you live in Nancy France?
<cef> crimsun: I had it happen like that too.. but I started the machine today a few times.. only hapened again since I upgraded
<crimsun> I suspect one only needs to kill certain gnome daemons
<cef> nup, seems permanent here
<crimsun> But I took the hammer approach
<occy> crimsun: tx again for your help yesterday evening.
<skaffen> eim: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ,look for the line that starts with "saved"
<eim> skaffen: Thanks
<occy> crimsun: occy.net (left sidebar)
<crimsun> occy: np :) No, I don't maintain a web page. Yes, I'm the same one on debianplanet.org et al.
<occy> crimsun: haha
<occy> crimsun: you read my mind..
<cef> yup killing every gnome process manually then stopping and stareting gdm fixed it
<eim> skaffen: Seems like I need "savedefault".
<occy> Could the fact that I can use this one java web tool under MS Windows XP with IE6 and Firefox, but not under Linux be a fact that the java code is making calls to specific windows things?  I can play Yahoo java games just find under Firefox on Linux, but can't view that one websites application.
<cef> crimsun: that's just plain annoying.. *sigh*
<crimsun> occy: possibly. Does the jvm tell you which applet fails to init?
<crimsun> cef: indeed.
<crimsun> cef: seb128 probably has more insight.
<occy> crimsun: hmmm, is there a console I can initiate or something to ascertain that?
<occy> ahh
<crimsun> occy: sometimes the error is printed in the space on the web page where the applet should have loaded; sometimes it creates a log file in ~
<occy> java console
<skaffen> eim: savedefault works if you set default to "saved"
<occy> :)
<occy> web dev tool rocks
<crimsun> occy: yep, that works, too.
<Rhodan> hell thar
<Rhodan> hello*
<Rhodan> I installed warty and upgraded to hoary via synaptic, after rebooting a message comes up saying there is a xserver already running on this display
<Rhodan> what do I do ?
<crimsun> Rhodan: are you able to log into GNOME and use it?
<Rhodan> well i guess not, this message comes up straight away
<occy> crimsun: does that look bad?
<mdke> Can someone tell me how to change the default amount of time that the console waits before blacking out after inactivity?
<crimsun> occy: which jre/jdk are you using?
<occy> I grabbed the blackdown version  (and tried to use the debian one from multiverse too
<occy> +)
<crimsun> occy: hmm. 1.4.x?
<occy> crimsun: yah... sec
<crimsun> `java -version'
<occy> 1.4.2
<occy> hmmm
<occy> I wonder if I need to have a path set
<occy> I simply have the symlink setup now.
<crimsun> occy: for the moz-firefox plugin, just the symlink is sufficient
<Rhodan> crimsun: any idea's ?
<occy> I type which java  and it's not found, but it's in /usr/local/bin/j2re1.4.2/
<crimsun> Rhodan: `X -version'
<occy> crimsun: right, but if it needs some sort of local system java stuff, won't it need the path to be set?
<occy> I bet that's the problem.
<crimsun> occy: actually in that case, $CLASSPATH would need to be set
<Rhodan> crimsun: what do you mean ?
<ib_> Hi all
<occy> crimsun: how can I do that. (man you are a busy guy)
<ib_> The first time for my ubuntu installation
<crimsun> occy: prepending the $JAVA_HOME/bin path to your $PATH may help, too
<occy> I wish I was worth a lot of money so I could afford to pay guys like you and ogra and bob2 for helping people on irc.
<occy> heh
<ib_> But i have a problem about the modem of Laptop Dell C840.
<crimsun> Rhodan: type that command in a terminal and say what version it reports
<occy> if that VA stock only would have held up at $200+/share.  *sigh*
<occy> heh
<Rhodan> crimsun: thats if I could get to the terminal as this blasted message is there, it won't let met ctrl + alt f2-f7
<occy> export $PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin/j2re1.4.2/bin
<occy> will that work?
<crimsun> occy: export PATH=/usr/local/bin/j2re1.4.2/bin:$PATH
<occy> ahh
<occy> I can never remember that silly syntax
<crimsun> ib_: have you looked on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops ?
<crimsun> Rhodan: can you ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<Rhodan> tried that
<Rhodan> stupid ass message just keeps coming back
<ib_> thx
<bob2> hah
<Pozac> Rhodan, have you tried about hitting ESC at boot and selecting the rescue option?
<occy> stupid question #4325452452:  How can I set the resolution of GDM?  I had to change to 1024x768 for my gnome session, and now the GDM login screen is at 1400x1050 still... (and barely does show the login field)
<Pozac> eh. recovery mode, that is :)
<Rhodan> Pozac: i can try that, what do I do if that works
<Pozac> occy, I think you may have to set the 1024x768 option first in your list of resolutions in your x config
<cuga> Heya, I am using accelerated video drivers (which replaced the libgl), now i can't apt-get anything cause it keeps trying to put libgl back, how can i tell it too ignore taht so i can apt stuff again?
<occy> Pozac: okies
<crimsun> occy: usually I edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and do what Pozac said.
<khad> Anyone know why gxine would play encrypted DVDs but totem-xine will only play non-encryoted DVDs? THey use the same backend (libxine) right?
<occy> ahh ok
<crimsun> occy: then `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<Pozac> Rhodan, I'm not sure - are you sitting at the computer you're fixing?
<Rhodan> Pozac: yes, in XP at the mo, so i'll have to reboot in Ubuntu
<Pozac> Rhodan, if it complains that there's already a server running, one must be - perhaps on vty8?
<Pozac> or have you installed Xvnc or something?
<Rhodan> Pozac: I installed warty, amended souces.list to hoary, and upgraded to hoary, thats all I did
<Rhodan> rebooted, and now this message
<Pozac> ok
<khad> Nobody knows anything about totem-xine vs. gxine? ....
<crimsun> khad: dpkg -l libdvdcss2 |grep ^ii
<khad> ii  libdvdcss2     1.2.8-sarge0.0 Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime
<bob2> haha, USN for nasm
<khad> crimsun, I have libdvdcss2 installed and it works fine when I use gxine, I just can't figure out why totem-xine doesn't want to acknowledge it.
<AndyFitz> khad:  I have your same problem
<AndyFitz> actually sorry only with some video files.  I can play dvd's fine
<mojo> ale ale
<khad> AndyFitz, I just can't figure out why two frontends using the same library have different playback issues
<mojo> I just pack a new Debian RealPlayer 10 with MPEG4 support, who needs, pls raise hand!
<crimsun> occy: got the gdm straightened out?
<Pozac> Rhodan, the best advice I can give you is learn how to ubuntu/debian /etc/rcX.d works and figure out why X gets started twice using recovery mode.
<Rhodan> Pozac: ok, thanks anyway
<occy> crimsun: :/
<occy> crimsun: can't seem to keep 1024x768 in 24bpp but 1400x1050 does
<occy> quite odd
<crimsun> occy: in Section "Screen" of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, did you modify the Modes line in Depth 24?
<occy> yah
<Tomcat_> mojo?
<occy> changed it to be 1024x768
<occy> the 24bit depth one which is default depth
<crimsun> occy: and you have a "DefaultDepth 24"?
<mojo> Tomcat: just Debian package of RealPlayer 10 + MPEG4 plugin
<occy> either that, or the image that is selected for 1024x768 is poorly gradiated.
<crimsun> occy: what's the Modes line?
<occy> hmm
<occy> modeline pattern not found
<Pozac> 'Modes'-line
<occy> oh
<Pozac> ;)
<occy> Depth 24  Modes "1024x768"
<occy> guess I could do:  1024x768,1400x1050"
<Tomcat_> mojo: I myself don't need it... but I asked a friend. I might come up to you again.
<crimsun> occy: can you alter that to: Modes "1024x768" "1400x1050"
<occy> ahh ok
<occy> odd
<occy> wish there was a way to tell GDM to stay fixed at a certain resolution.
<occy> it changes depending on what resolution I change to as my user.
<occy> under multiple users, that can be problematic
<occy> be back soon, gotta do some Christmas stuff.
<Blackwell> hi :)
<Pozac> Blackwell :)
<etorix> ok i feel better
<etorix>   i got gkrellm + gkrellm-common from my debian-amd64 local archive .. lol
<Capri> are there any other 2.6 kernels (next to 2.6.8.1) available?
<etorix> my hoary hedgehog has a 2.6.9
* |QuaD| is a hoary hedgehog
<etorix> dunno if i can recommend it tho ..
<etorix> ive only bin using ubuntu for a dat or so
<etorix> day*
<etorix> what shows in synaptic?
* Pozac heads off to play with 2.6.9
<Capri> I have the possibility between two 2.6.8.1
<Capri> a -3 and a -4 from security-warty
<Capri> With both I can not write to samba shares which is a known bug in the vanilla kernel tree
<cenerentola> ciao, is there any kind of bootable cd that i could use for disk partitioning?
<etorix> i didnt enjoy any of the 2.6.8 series
<Capri> in the preview state of warty there was a 2.6.7. Does anyone know if I still can find it anywhere?
<Capri> etorix: do u know if samba write on share works with the hoary 2.6.9?
<etorix> no clue
<etorix> sorry
<Mabus> greetings! Ever since the Xorg improvements landed in hoary, I've been getting consistent onstartup crashes in gnome-applets. Does anyone know what's wrong or where I can find any log output ?
<Mabus> daniels: ping ? Do you know?
<etorix> var/log usually has the logpile .. and xsession-errors in $home
<Mabus> hmm, no files called anything with "session" in home
<Gwildor|Work> llok in var/log?
<Gwildor|Work> look
<Mabus> "panel" isn
<Mabus> d'oh
<etorix> its un-visible
<Mabus> "panel" isn't mentioned in /var/log
<Gwildor|Work> xsession-errors in var/log
<Mabus> doesn't exist
<Mabus> I've installed the gnome-panel-dbg package, if that helps in any way
<Mabus> ah
<Mabus> .xsession-errors
<Mabus> thanks etorix
<Mabus> (in home)
<Gwildor|Work> glad you found it :).........sorry
<Mabus> thanks for trying :)
<Mabus> but because we found the file doesn't mean I know what's wrong :)
<Gwildor|Work> im afraid of X settings........
<Mabus> hmm, I don't think it logs to xsession-errors
<etorix> hmm
<etorix> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<etorix> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<etorix> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<etorix> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Mabus> so nobody else has the same problem ?
<etorix> i use xfce4 x64-bit
<Mabus> does anyone know how I can prevent gnome-panel to autostart ?
<Mabus> if so, I can start it from a terminal and watch the output
<Mabus> might tell me something
<Mabus> or can I "listen" to stderr somehow ?
<seb128> the output is in ~/.xsession-errors
<seb128> you can also killall gnome-panel like 10 times in a row
<seb128> it'll stop to respaw
<seb128> or remove it from the session
<Mabus> ah, there it stopped
<Mabus> that was more like 20 :)
<Mabus> bah! no output, nothing in xsession-errors, and didn't work.
<Mabus> tried with --g-fatal-warnings as well
<seb128> Mabus: what doesn't work ?
<Mabus> seb128: gnome-panel in hoart
<Mabus> *hoary
<seb128> "what" = details
<Mabus> it crashes on start
<seb128> doesn't work can be a billions of stuff
<Mabus> yeah :)
<seb128> get a backtrace ?
<anir> hi
<Mabus> I've tried looking in /var/log, .xsession-errors, stdout and stderr, and haven't found anything
<anir> how will i install tv card on ubuntu??
<Mabus> seb128: find . -type f | xargs cat | grep panel in /var/log gives nothing.
<seb128> Mabus: apt-get install bug-buddy
<seb128> you get a window on the crash to send a bug upstream
<seb128> in the details of this window there is a backtrace
<Mabus> seb128: aargh! I thought I had that package already :D
<Mabus> bah
<seb128> you should
<Mabus> I didn't understand why I didn't get the bug-buddy window
<Mabus> I've always gotten that before
<Mabus> I think it was removed some time ago due to some packages not being upgraded simultaneously
<anir> hey guys
<Mabus> (or however that's spelled)
<anir> hi to all
<twisted_steel> hello anir
<anir> hi twisted_steel
<anir> twisted_steel: can u tell me how can i wantch tv using xawtv?
<twisted_steel> anir: unfortunately I have no experience with watching tv on a computer
<anir> can anyone help me please?
<Mabus> erm.. can anyone please write an AT-sign so I can copy it ?
<bur[n] er_> @
<twisted_steel> @
<Mabus> thanks
<qbeek> in my search of a well gnome code editor, I found Moleskine (http://sourceforge.net/projects/moleskine/). Does anyone know if it is an interesting project?
<bur[n] er_> never used it qbeek
<bur[n] er_> i use bluefish usually
<Mabus> seb128: I submitted a bugreport now.
<Mabus> seb128: however, since I used bug-buddy, I don't know the #id
<anir> guys can u help me plz
<bur[n] er_> anir: you can do it ;)
<anir> bur[n] er_: i have install xawtv.. but there is no signal.. what do i do?
<bur[n] er_> do you have support for your tv card?
<anir> bur[n] er_: how do i check if its properly installed or not??
<bur[n] er_> uhh... what driver are you using, what card?
<bur[n] er_> ugh... better yet, just google... i gotta go to work :\  sorry
<noamsml> excuse me, I have recently upgraded to hoary and I have noticed that I can't change the gnome applications menu anymore, is there anything I can do to change that?
<Mojo_Jojo> noamsml, what happens when you "nautilus application:///Internet" or what ever you want to edit
<anir> any one here to help me???
<Mabus> anir: tried mythtv ?
<anir> mabus: how will i install the driver?
<Mabus> I have no idea
<Mabus> tried Video4Linux ?
<anir> mabus: where will i get it?
<Mabus> google
<Mabus> heh :)
<anir> mobus:k
<Mabus> anir: you need to enable v4l in the kernel
<Mabus> I think
<anir> mabus: thank you :)
<etorix> bicyclerepair ??
<eim> Anyone has installed Ubuntu on an Intel Serial ATA system (RAID)?
<anir> what is the command to join other rooms??
<Mabus> hmm, it looks like the crash is related to the recent file list
<Mabus> seb128, etorix: know how to clear it ?
<etorix> no .. but the install cd sees my SATA hd ok
<etorix> recent file list?
<etorix> a dist-upgrade?
<jovian> anir "/join #room"
<Mabus> no, the recently opened/viewed file list in the menu
<eim> etorix: The installer does not see the configure SATA RAID but only the singled Hard Disks.
<etorix> ah recently opened files
<anir> mobus: how can enable v4l..what is the command??
<Mabus> anir: make-kpkg kernel_image && cd .. && dpkg -i kernel-package-XX-XX.deb
<Mabus> or similar
<Mabus> anir: basically, you need to compile the kernel
<Mabus> :)
<etorix> mabus .. that menu is prolly a xml file
<Mabus> etorix: hmm, perhaps..
<Mabus> I couldn't find it in .gnome2
<etorix> look in etc/x11/gdm or so ..
<anir> mobus: i am not atall comfortable with kernel..:) i am new to use it.. still trying
<etorix> ive seen one in passing like ..
<sjoerd> Mabus: doesn't the ubuntu kernel support v4l stuff ?
<Mabus> sjoerd: ah, good point. It might do that.
* Mabus has never used a stock ubuntu kernel
* sjoerd would expect that it does
<Mabus> I dist-upgraded from debian sid to hoary :)
<Mabus> anir: sjoerd's right, it probably supports v4l already.
<etorix> im on a generic ubuntu .. aint got round to a k8 yet
<etorix>  but i will
<Mabus> anir: I'm quite sure there are websites that specialize in TV/Video on linux.
<Mabus> anir: it's probably alot easier to ask them.
<sjoerd> anir: do you have an /sys/class/video4linux dir?
<anir> mobus: i am searching it..
<anir> anyways that you very much guys..
<Mabus> http://www.exploits.org/v4l/
<Mabus> anir: searching google for "video on linux" gave that as the first hit.
<anir> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<jovian> without the quotes anir
<anir> *thank you
<jovian> np
<Mabus> sjoerd: do you know where the recently opened files list is stored ?
<Mabus> (for gnome-panel menu)
<sjoerd> Mabus: ~/.recently-used
<anir> sjoerd..let me check it out.. can u tell me how?
<Mabus> oh god
<Mabus> sjoerd: thanks alot
<Mabus> now gnome-panel actually works dandy
<kergan> i harve a prob witht he weather applet
<kergan> now
<sjoerd> anir: open a terminal and do "ls /sys/class/video4linux"
<Mojo_Jojo> kergan, what problems are you having wiht the weater applet?
<anir> sjoerd: its giving output  vbi0 video0
<kergan> this is a good one ok i can put it on the panel
<sjoerd> anir: then your driver is loaded correctly
<kergan> as soon as i slect my location it crashes
<kergan> then i click close and gnome freazes
<anir> sjoerd?: so what should i do next?
<sjoerd> anir: zapping is much nicer to watch television then xawtv imho
<martin_> hi everyone
<kergan> if i slect and other location it works like a dream
<kergan> and=any
<xskoulax|sleep> hi martin
<sjoerd> anir: install zapping (it's in universe), do edit->channels and tune your device to some nice channel :)
<anir> sjoerd:zapping.. i will install it..the command should be " sudo apt-get install zapping" right?
<sjoerd> anir: that should work
<martin_> xskoulax|sleep, i found a great site to learn linux commands http://www.tldp.org/
<anir> sjoerd: zapping is not on my list.. though my universe is enabled
<anir> sjoerd: lol i got into a helping site and i got more confused...lol
<karim> hi
<jovian> anir i have zapping in universe
<karim> how are the X credential given when you do a su ?
<jovian> double check to make sure universe is enabled
<|QuaD-> karim: eh?
<xskoulax> yea martin_ that site is good
<xskoulax> how you liking ubuntu so far?
<karim> |QuaD-, when you su, you can run a X application from the sued user
<|QuaD-> right
<|QuaD-> is that anir i see in here?
* xskoulax|IPOD wanders to apple store looking to upgrade to 40gb version
<|QuaD-> i have the 20GB one
<anir> how are you blackwell
<|QuaD-> its nice
<Se7h> one thing
<Se7h> is ubuntu ready to use usb2.0 ?
<Atlas> hello
<|QuaD-> Se7h: i believe it can.... debian sid does...
<|QuaD-> hey atlas, sup
<Atlas> someone has seti@home ?
<anir> hey quad how are you
<|QuaD-> anir: just fine, and you? i thouhgt you are done with linux
<|QuaD-> Atlas: i used to.... a few months back, what do you need?
<Tyche> Hello there.
<Atlas> I search help to configure applets for gnome2
<Tyche> I was wondering. I installed Rhythmbox and gstreamer-mad and still not playing MP3's any suggestions?
<|QuaD-> Atlas: sorry it was back in my kde days, but maybe i can still help?
<sjoerd> anir: it should be there, you sure your got your universe lines
<anir> quad: i love linux.. i was a bit frustrated  yesterday.. sorry about that..
<|QuaD-> LOL
<anir> sjoerd: i am installing zapping
<|QuaD-> Tyche: i prefer using totem-xine and xmms, i reccomend against gstreamer and would recommend xine (and some UI)
<Se7h> |QuaD- well, i supose so
<Se7h> but im not geting the full transfer speed from usb2 i should get
<anir> sjoerd: i got it.. installing
<arctick> id recomend using rythembox rather than xmms
<arctick> xmms is overrated
<|QuaD-> arctick: thats why there are multiple options :)
<arctick> indeed, choice is the best thing about linux
<Mojo_Jojo> rythembox is cool :)
<arctick> just thought while we were expressing personal opinions i would jump on the bandwagon
<|QuaD-> arctick: i tried it back in its early days, didn't work so well, so i just stuck to xmms
<arctick> i cant wait until rythembox has cdburning support
<mojo_> quad: u know of a playlist plugin for xmms?
<|QuaD-> mojo_: playlist plugin? doesn't it come wiht a playlist?
<arctick> i have yet to burn one audiocd in linux
<mojo_> sry, i mean, um, medai organizer type thing...
<|QuaD-> mojo_: sorry
<mojo_> media library / organizer plugin
<mojo_> np
<Mojo_Jojo> can someone tell me why linux doesnt need to be defraged :_
<mojo_> winamp, the win derivative of amp and xamp (pre-xmms) has a media lib feature my brother uses.  i was wondering if there was something like it.
<anir> sjoerd: how do i sacn the channels?
<anir> scan
<|QuaD-> Mojo_Jojo: it is a different type of file system, journaled systems don't need to be defragged cuz they look at the journals
<mojo_> i tried rhythmbox but haven't played w/it long enough to get it set up for all media types yet
<Tyche> Quad: Do I need to add something special to Xine for it to work? Not working in that either with W32codecs
<kergan> Mojo_Jojo,  easy the file system is jurneled
<sjoerd> anir: edit -> channels
<|QuaD-> Mojo: isn't xmms a copy of winamp?
<kergan> |QuaD-,  no
<|QuaD-> Tyche: apt-get remove  totem
<|QuaD-> Tyche: apt-get install totem-xine
<Mojo_Jojo> how does a journaled filesystem work, I want to try to explain why linux doesnt need a defrag.
<mojo_> quad/mjjj - journalized fs doesn't imply non-fragmenting to me.  just implies a transaction log for recovery
<anir> sjoerd: sad thing is that i cant find any edit button
<mojo_> quad: xmms is derived from xamp, derived from amp.  winamp is derived from amp.  think of it as a fork that crosses over platforms.
<|QuaD-> mojo_: that was how it was explained to me, i don't know much about filesystems
<|QuaD-> mojo_: ohh
<kergan> Mojo_Jojo,  it looks at the journel before looking for the file
<bur[n] er_> Mojo_Jojo: it's not journaling that does that
<sjoerd> anir: in the menubar of zapping ?
<bur[n] er_> u don't have to defrag ext2 either... that's not journaled
<anir> sjoerd: nope
<sjoerd> anir: can you describe what the zapping window looks like for you then
<kergan> Mojo_Jojo, linux also put the file back on the hdd in one peice (unlike windows a part of it at a time
<sjoerd> anir: oh and which language your using ;)
<mojo_> q/mjjj: journal, to my understanding, is a lot like a transactional database.... keeps track of changes to files in a log/journal so you can roll back on failure, re-trace steps
<anir> sjoerd:english
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, so there is a journal (text file?) that it looks for and it lists where verything is?
<|QuaD-> mojo_: no... it also keeps track of locations and whatnot
<mojo_> mjjj - i don't know that it works quite like tht.  i can prolly google up a good expla. for ya... brb...
<anir> sjoerd: i am from india but the india is not mentioned here..???how can i get the channels of india?
<Mojo_Jojo> mojo_ thanks i'm really interested in this :)
<sjoerd> anir: which version of zapping is that ? (help -> about)
<anir> sjoerd: zapping 0.6.8
<sjoerd> ah, hrm, i've got 0.8 and that shows indea in the regions dropdown
<sjoerd> although if you know your frequencies you can just use another region that comes close to them
<anir> sjoerd: how can i get 0.8
<mojo_> journalized - here's a good start... http://www-1.ibm.com/servers/aix/products/aixos/whitepapers/jfs_vfs.html
<Mojo_Jojo> thanks mojo_ :)
<|QuaD-> mojo_: can you give us a quick sommary, no time to read it... .but would be interested in knowingg
<Cred> Hello. What is the password for network configuration?
<kergan> your sudo password Cred
<Cred> It doesn't accept it
<sjoerd> anir: as said you don't need to if you know your frequencies..
<kergan> try your own password for you user account
<Cred> Huh? It's the same
<anir> sjoerd: i have no idea about the frequencies
<sjoerd> anir: then pick a random region and start trying :)
<kergan> Cred, pey
<kergan> Cred, yep
<anir> sjoerd: k
<Cred> kergan, so..? :)
<mojo_> quad: in a regular file system, changes are made to the file directly.  new data replaces.  jfs if you change part of a file, it writes the 'transaction' to a log built into the filesys.  sort of like a database with transaction support.  so as you update a file, it keeps the history as it goes until update complete.  that way if there is a failure during an update, it can 'roll back' the changes to recover the file to its previous state
<kergan> Cred,  it sound work
<kergan> Cred,  it should work
<Cred> It doesn't
<kergan> hmmm cant help you
<mojo_> mjjj: np
<kergan> then
<Mojo_Jojo> thanks for typing that mojo_
<mojo_> yeah i type fast ;)
<mojo_> yw
<mojo_> if you do some googling you'll get a better handle on it
<Mojo_Jojo> I'll google later i'm in school right now, I was wondering how a linux fs works, because my teacher is talking baout windows fs.
<Mojo_Jojo> fs are kinda interesting :D
<mojo_> why you don't have to defrag a linux fs though i don't know.  i can only guess that the filesystems are more intelligent and dynamically do self-maintenance as they go
<anir> sjoerd: i cant find the scan button..
<mojo_> it makes sense... i mean it's not too far from the idea of garbage collection in memory management
<mojo_> 'cept that it would be moving chunks around
<kergan> Mojo_Jojo, just rember linux file systems are far sepir
<kergan> sepoir
<kergan> crap
<mojo_> superior
<mojo_> he he
<kergan> ya
<mojo_> np
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah i guess
<Blackwell> yeah, automagically any linux filesystem is superior to anything else.
<sjoerd> Mojo_Jojo: the principles are mostly the same
<Blackwell> that is why companies port their filesystems to linux :>
<kergan> lol
<Mojo_Jojo> if windows NTFS also has permissions how can linux much more secure? if it also has perissions?
<Blackwell> Mojo_Jojo: eh?
<mojo_> wow mjjj - ahem - security goes further than access control lists and such on files
<kergan> like sharing preissions???
<anir> wht is the speciality of ext3 fs?
<djuuss> heyey
<djuuss> bought a new harddisk
<Blackwell> anir: i could google, but...
* Blackwell assumes journalling
<Mojo_Jojo> hihihi i need to learn how to explain myself better haha
<djuuss> what do i put on it (exept for hoary?)
<Mojo_Jojo> i;m learning security so this is all new to me
<anir> blackwell: but...???
<Atlas> someone can say me if a gnome applet for folding@home exist?
<Blackwell> djuuss: tons of erotic pictures.
<Blackwell> anir: i am too lazy.
<mojo_> linux gets a lot of its security fromt the way the os manages processes and permissions within the context of running programs and access to computer resources, not just file system security
<Blackwell> that may sound familiar...:] 
<anir> blackwell: lol..
<djuuss> Blackwell: already got that covered
<kergan> Blackwell,  better tons of pr0n
<djuuss> how about a distro?
<Blackwell> kergan: i didn't want to be that...straightforward. :)
<djuuss> and not hoary
<kergan> lol
<Blackwell> djuuss: yeah, put lots of distros on it.
<Blackwell> collecting distros is fun.
<djuuss> which ones?
<Blackwell> computers are boring when they simply work.
<Blackwell> djuuss: all of them
<djuuss> some recent released ones
<Mojo_Jojo> mojo_ so don't windows and linux work the sameway?
<Blackwell> that way you will escape boredom successfully.
<djuuss> nooooooo!!!!
<djuuss> dont ever say that
<kergan> Mojo_Jojo,  no
<anir> i agree with u blackwell
<kergan> never
<Mojo_Jojo> care to explain?
* mojo_ holds sides, laughes
<djuuss> first of all: don't say "windows" and "works" in the same sentence
<Mojo_Jojo> ok i'll remember that
<Blackwell> djuuss: my windows xp works just fine. :)
<kergan> linux = better memory manger win = memory hog
<djuuss> exept in the sentence "microsoft works doesn't work"
<Blackwell> runs linux fine inside vmware, too.
<mojo_> all posturing and snobbery aside, there are diffs in the designs of the os's
<djuuss> Blackwell, maybe, but it still spies on you ;)
<Atlas> someone can say me if a gnome applet for folding@home exist?
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: i want vmware, to cheap to pay for a license though
<Blackwell> kergan: give linux some functional equivalent gui and see the ram being eaten windows-style :)
<anir> so wats the panel decided..?? xmss or rythembox?
<kergan> Atlas,  thare ant one
<mojo_> but i am not sure i could give you a succinct answer cuz i am not all brushed up on that for ya
<djuuss> Atlas: apt-cache search gnome applet
<djuuss> install all of 'm
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: i have come to love it at the job. "oops, wrong step - roll back to snapshot state"
<djuuss> the big bag of goodies
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: lol
<kergan> Blackwell,  but if a program crashes it dont take the whole os down like win
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: i need a job that will pay for vmware
<kergan> linux= moduler
<djuuss> modular
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: since i don't need to live with linux, vmware is excellent to make use of linux anyway, without the more heavy task of "properly" installing it and getting just everything possible to work with it.
<kergan> the left hand dont know why the right hand crashed
<mojo_> windows nt, 2000, and stuff from that gene pool is a lot more secure than the windows, windows 95, windows me/you/all your base are belong to us strain
<Blackwell> like the poor sobs in here...:)
<Blackwell> mp3 players, codecs, dvd, cd-r writing, etc.
<djuuss> mojo_ true
<Blackwell> all non issues, i can simply enjoy it without fumbling. ;)
<djuuss> but they're secure for *inbound* connections. Especially XP phones home like ET on steroids
<Blackwell> kergan: if a windows program crashes, that program crashes.
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: i just want to run the occasional windows program to test it out
<mojo_> nt, or 'new technology', was actually a full-on new os design.  windows and such before that was really a bunch of stuff 'stuck' on top of dos that grew like a polyp that eventuallyu wanted to fall off and walk on its own
<Blackwell> if you still think otherwise, consider to update your outdated information. it doesn't hurt, regardless of which side of the fence(s) you are standing.
<djuuss> rating: 5 (insightful)
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: i tried to install vmware on mandrake once...too much fumbling. the windows install on the other hand was a matter of minutes and didn't even require a reboot.
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: i wanted vmware on that esp. for that purpose, too. ;)
<Blackwell> of course someone should shout "Wine" now.
* djuuss shouts WINE
<drspin> I've used vmware in gentoo and suse and have had no troubles
<kergan> WINE
<anir> what command i should use to check if my tv card is installed properly or not??
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: so are you running windows on linux or linux on windows?
<Blackwell> drspin: then you have mastered the art of kernel recompiles and such successfully. i had a few days of fumbling with getting the matching kernel sources to the installed kernel already...
<djuuss> wine or cygwin
<djuuss> e
<|QuaD-> cygwin? why would someone wnat that?
<djuuss> if your running XChat on windows?
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: i recently installed linux inside a vmware box, hosted on windows. for trying, wet my feet, etc. windows does the media stuff fine for me, so i don't need to bother getting that to work in the linux installation.
<Olivier_54> y
<djuuss> omg.. just when i'm trying to figure out what distro's to get, distrowatch is down
<Blackwell> cygwin? die hard unix hardcore people need it to feel more complete when being forced at gun point to use windows.
<mojo_> speaking of kernels, i just installed this ubuntu last night.  it put a generic x86-64 kernel on here.  how do i switch it to the amd64 kernel?  i 'installed' it with synaptic but it still boots to the x86_64 kernel... ???
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: why not just install ubuntu and get rid of windows
<Blackwell> or so they say...they will still complain about lack of "full" regex support in those commandline tools...
<djuuss> woops.. thought distrowatch was a .org
<mojo_> distrowatch is back up
<mojo_> at least it works for me...
<drspin> I'm getting ready to try out ubuntu and if I like it I'll install it today...
<Mojo_Jojo> another Q whats the differance between *BSD and Linux?
<mojo_> drspin - yeah, i just got this installed yesterday
<djuuss> yeah i tried distrowatch.org
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: because i am very comfortable with windows and because i don't want to go through the pains that some of the people in here are going through. i am not forced to concern myself with how to get media stuff going on linux that way, and a million other small things.
<|QuaD-> Mojo_Jojo: whats the difference between an apple and an orange?
<djuuss> mojo_: but all they have is livecd's anyhow
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: besides - i am not yet fed up with half-life 2.
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: thats never a concern :)
<drspin> is linux able to read/write NTFS reliably yet?
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: thats the reason
<Mojo_Jojo> |QuaD that much of a diferance huh..i guess i'll google around later
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: ...i have been in this channel for too long to fall for that "no problems with anything on linux" sermon :)
<|QuaD-> Mojo_Jojo: 2 different OS's
<Blackwell> i have been playing with linux for too long for that, too. ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> ithought they were both like unix
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: if you know what you are doing... there are rarely problems
<spikeb> any clue where to find a jre+plugin on ppc that WORKS?
<|QuaD-> Mojo_Jojo: both are unix clones
<Blackwell> |QuaD-: yes, exactly like in windows.
<xevil> drspin: as far as I know NTFS can be read but not written to in linux
<|QuaD-> Blackwell: yup
<Mojo_Jojo> |QuaD ah ok
<mojo_> mjjj: bsd is derived from the 'berkely standard distribution'.  back when tv's used tubes and phones had cords, at&t bell labs worked with berkely university on unix development
<spikeb> it can be written
<spikeb> just dont depend on it not trashing everything
<Blackwell> xevil: can be written with that "lifted and jailed" ntfs driver thing.
<djuuss> xevil: thats bs
<mojo_> the univ released it's own distribution.  berkely is where much of the current networking and security in unix/linux, and much development on internet protocols took place
<drspin> xevil: I know that's how it used to be... shame I have a 50GB partition filled with music that I won't be able to modify :/
<djuuss> xevil: it writes it blindfolded
<convertor> Mojo_, berkley system development....
<xevil> he did say reliably...
<Mojo_Jojo> mojo_ ok :)
<mojo_> bsd is a gen-u-ine unix derivative, variant, flavor, whatever
<Blackwell> drspin: irc lesson: don't rely on information on irc.
<mojo_> linux was based on a small os called minix, which i think that unix was actually modelled on in some ways.  i am not so sure on my 'lore' there...
<Blackwell> drspin: if you google, you will stumble over that project which incorporates the original ntfs driver file(s) to access ntfs filesystems with read/write access.
<|QuaD-> mojo_: WRONG
<FITH> Eh?  no, Linux was born because Linus disagreed with the author of Minix..  Andrew Taunenbaum
<Blackwell> mojo_: better update :)
<djuuss> yeah you rolled a low skillcheck 1d6 there
<drspin> blackwell: I know -- I ask to get more than one reponse so I'll be better equipped for research
<Blackwell> FITH: because?
<mojo_> but anyway, linux was an os project written by linux torvalds inspired by minix, a unix-like OS.  the kernel is the core of the os.  it was so unix-like in structure that it was largely compatible
<|QuaD-> linux and BSD are unix CLONES.... linux was built of minix, unix and minix had little or nothing to do wiht eachother
<drspin> blackwell: thanks
<|QuaD-> FITH: WRONG
<FITH> Linus didn't think that a microkernel was the right design
<|QuaD-> FITH: wrong again
<FITH> for a unix to be built from, etc
<zenwhen> well linus was using minix when he wrote Linux
<djuuss> no
<Blackwell> FITH: so in order to do better he wrote his own?
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: wrong
<|QuaD-> Minix was used as a teaching os
<|QuaD-> never meant to be a primary os
<Kamion> Linus wrote Linux 'cos he felt like writing an operating system. The disagreement with Tanenbaum was incidental.
<FITH> Blackwell: Yeah, the archives of their conversations at the time are around
<mojo_> besides that, most of the 'commands' and such in linux are a suite of programs and utilities that run on top of the os.  much of them come from the gnu project, which stands for GNU's Not Unix.  A recursive acronym (a common geek humor thing).
<Blackwell> astonishing what changes information goes through, once it is in someones head.
<|QuaD-> the ideas behind it were used to build linux, but it wasn't based of minix
<|QuaD-> Kamion: exactly :)
<mojo_> the GNU project aimed to write a free 'clone' of all the unix utilities and eventually the whole operating system.
<Blackwell> FITH: you said linus developed linux BECAUSE of a disagreement. that is something i have never heard before.
<djuuss> there was UNIX but it was wayexpen$ive so they created minix. Linux felt that minix $ucked a$$, and built linux
<djuuss> the first linux is Linus :P
<|QuaD-> Linus and tanenbaum disagreed but NEVER was that the reason for linux
<djuuss> true
<|QuaD-> djuuss: minix was meant as a teaching os NOT as a unix clone
<Blackwell> mojo_: the gnu project, as i understand it, provides many of the tools that nowadays we come to expect in a unix, i guess. but it started out as providing free alternatives i heard, yes.
* mojo_ types too much... taking moment to read back...
<spikeb> they disagreed because they're both blowharding asshats
<Blackwell> spikeb: everyone's a moron. :)
<spikeb> including me!
<Blackwell> yeah, me too, and proud of it, dammit.
<spikeb> hahah
<FITH> Hmm... true I think I did overstate that...   They disagreed and Linus decided to write an OS.. two seperate facts...   If they had agreed Linus might have helped with Minux
<djuuss> |QuaD-: i know, but they made minix, as a teaching os, instead of unix, which could be used as a teaching os, but was way to expensive for that purpose
<FITH> http://people.fluidsignal.com/~luferbu/misc/Linus_vs_Tanenbaum.html
<drspin> ok - so does anyone know if this NTFS driver http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html#ntfsdriver is included in the ubuntu kernel?
<drspin> speaking of... what version of the kernel does "warty" use?
<djuuss> drspin: there is one, not sure which tho
<zenwhen> |QuaD-, I am nearly positive I read Linu was using MINIX when he wrote Linux.
<|QuaD-> djuuss: minix was never meant to have anything to do with unix. unix was closed source (i believe) therefore not a teaching os
<FITH> "AT: I still maintain the point that designing a monolithic kernel in 1991 is a fundamental error. Be thankful you are not my student. You would not get a high grade for such a design :-)"
<drspin> dj:  as long as it has read without corruption I'll be ok ;)
<zenwhen> Linus*
<Blackwell> drspin: i would suggest that other project which uses the original driver files.
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: he might have been using it to learn on (which he did) but no one "uses" minix
<djuuss> drspin: it reads it just fine
<drspin> blackwell - ok thanks
<drspin> dj - thanks!
<zenwhen> |QuaD-, I'll check in on it. I think it was in Linux Magazine. I forget where I read the interview.
<mojo_> Okay all.. that was just top of the head stuff.  Mojo Jojo, you can probl'y google for better 'histories' and such
<|QuaD-> zenwhen: read again, minix isn't that type of OS
<mojo_> i am not really clear on the whole minix thing
<Kamion> try the book "Just For Fun"; it's got a good deal of the early history in Linus' own words.
<mojo_> don't take my word for more than just hearsay anyway
<spikeb> minix is crap for use. good for learning though
<Mojo_Jojo> mojo_ I think I will haha but I did learn a little bit :D
<mojo_> mjjj - np, thats the jist
<Mojo_Jojo> :)
<mojo_> mjjj - i like wikipedia's articles.. was reading on the history of the usenet not too long ago.  interesting stuff
<Kamion> he describes how he was dissatisfied with the Minix terminal emulation, so decided to write his own; the terminal emulator grew a disk driver and filesystem code so that he could save things to disk, and it snowballed from there.
<Mojo_Jojo> mojo_ ok i'll check with wkikipedia :)
<FITH> Another interesting article is from Andrew T. about "Who wrote linux" ...  Which we wrote when a MS researcher mis-represented him..
<FITH> http://www.cs.vu.nl/~ast/brown/
* mojo_ likes campfire stories and computer lore
<|QuaD-> FITH: thats one of the best linux/minix/origin set of letters i have read, especially the responses from linus and everyone
<mojo_> FITH: nice links
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah thanks FITH :)
<FITH> Yeah, after seeing the junk that MS published at the time, it was nice to see some good come out of it.  I think more people know about the history of Unix because of it :)
* mojo_ muses... 'isn't the interbrain just wonder-full!"
<mojo_> So BSD is another clone?  I thought it started with bell labs codebase
<mojo_> ya learn sumthin new every day
<drspin> does ubuntu use SCSI emulation for burning or the new IDE stuff
<HauntedUnix> Got a friend who's running ubuntu. He has a 512mb USB mp3 player, and he can't move files larger than 10kb to it. Works fine under windows. He was going to try and format it in linux, but fdisk/cfdisk /dev/sda gives "disc not readable"
<HauntedUnix> Any suggestions? :)
<mojo_> drspin: you mean seraila ata?  i am not sure.  my sata drive appears as a scsi interface on ubuntu
<HauntedUnix> (Works with supermount or manual mounting, by the way)
<sjoerd> drspin: scsi emulation shouldn't be used anymore with 2.6 kernels (and thus isn't used in ubuntu)
<|QuaD-> alright all, brb gotta change labs
<Tyche> I'm having issues with sound. What is the best way to configure it? First time it installed it recognized my sound card, this time it isn't. How do I check drivers or install drivers? I think it is ac97
<|QuaD-> i am back :)
<|QuaD-> i see i missed a lot
<Tyche> Woot Quad is back!
<|QuaD-> haha
<Tyche> I'm having issues with sound. What is the best way to configure it? First time it installed it recognized my sound card, this time it isn't. How do I check drivers or install drivers? I think it is ac97
<mroth> hmm, is anyone else having problems with gnome-window-list on panel since yesterday's distupgrade in hoary?
<drspin> what kernel does ubuntu use?
<sjoerd> drspin: linux
<drspin> warty ;)
<drspin> I was meaning version
<drspin> LOL
<mroth> warty is 2.6.8.1, hoary is currently 2.6.9
<spikeb> is hoary using gnome 2.9.x?
<t17mh> So I want to compile a new module for my ubuntu kernel. Is there a way to do this without building my own kernel from scratch? The module is provided as a patch to the kernel source.
<mroth> spikeb: yes
<spikeb> cool
<drspin> ok so the liveCD will read my NTFS volume and information just fine -- is it safe to assume that an actual install will perform the same?
<|QuaD-> drspin: i can't see why it wouldn't... but remember murphys law
<drspin> quad :: aye :: can't trust one linux install to work the same as another... or something like that ;)
<|QuaD-> drspin: lol... but i do think i should work
<drspin> quad :: so far I like ubuntu more than any other distro - except gentoo but my purpose is different here
<Gaaruto> hi
<drspin> the music player just crashed on me...
<|QuaD-> drspin: are u using xmms?
<Gaaruto> how to configure postfix please ? i have a message when i try to install a soft
<drspin> Quad :: I'm using the LiveCD and it has RhythmBox -- but it won't let me play any mp3 files and it crashed when I loaded a radio station
<|QuaD-> drspin: i don't know too much about RhythmBox, I prefer xmms... lightweight and stable
<BrettMeister> Have WindowsXP w/ a C and D recovery partition on a hard drive with about 34 gig open.  Have PartionMagic.  How many partitions will ubu need when I install?
<drspin> quad :: yes I know XMMS and like it's interface
<sjoerd> BrettMeister: create one free partition, you can partition further during install
<drspin> it does lack much of what RhythmBox made up for in usability -- especially when dealing with a 6000 song library
<drspin> I like iTunes... but not for linux... yet...
<Quest-Master> I heard Rhythmbox crashes if you load too many songs
<drspin> 1 mp3 file...
<Quest-Master> I prefer beep-media-player anyhow
<Quest-Master> Or you could try RealPlayer10 for Linux. Heard that works pretty well too.
<Quest-Master> Based off of the Helix Player.
<drspin> it says "there is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file"
<manoupe> hi
<|QuaD-> i am VERY dissapointed with apple's rendezvous client
<BrettMeister> Thanks.  What size of partition for ubu? I forgot to ask.
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> You have to install one.
<etorix> i hear xoveroffice runs itunes
<drspin> etorix -- it does but it's not worth it... slow and VERY unstable
<|QuaD-> when i read about rendezvous it sounded cool, i figured anyone in the same subnet
<|QuaD-> littlee did i know
<|QuaD-> it is LAN's not subnets!
<etorix> heh
<manoupe> can someone tell me which package to install in order to have gcc, make, autoconf etc ... ?
<drspin> -devel
<etorix> ubu .. who let alfred jarry in here
<drspin> XMMS is not on the liveCD :
<drspin> :/
<|QuaD-> drspin: so install ubuntu
<rolfzor> manoupe: build-essential
<sjoerd> drspin: xmms sucks anyway
<manoupe> ok rolfzor, thank a lot :)
<BrettMeister> What size of partition does Ubunto need?
<manoupe> sure
<etorix> xfmedia from xfce4 is my least buggy musicplayer ..on 64-bit
<rolfzor> manoupe: it doesn't seem to include autoconf though
<manoupe> okay, so I'll install it manually :)
<etorix> Get:45 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main bicyclerepair 0.9-3ubuntu1 [110kB] 
<etorix> bicyclerepair??
<etorix> bash: bicyclerepair: command not found
<mroth> apt-cache show bicyclerepair
<drspin> so the 2.6 kernel seems a bit snappier...
<drspin> or perhaps it's the version of X that this Live CD uses
<FITH> Hmm...  interesting...  is xfmedia in a deb, or compiled yourself?
<FITH> (Admitidly I'm searching on a Deb-Unstable machine, but I can't find it)
<Gaaruto> how to configure postfix please ?
<etorix> erm .. i hace access to a 64-bit repository for xfce4
<etorix> have*
<FITH> Hmm... I'll keep looking...  could be that Deb (or even Deb-i386) doesn't have it
<etorix> FITH: 32-bit comes from os-cillation
<theNeonGod> any way i can 'browse' available networked printers? i can access the smb shares of the computer that has the shared printer, but i put in what i thought was ther right host, location, etc, and its not printing.
<mojo_> hey etorix:  which platform u runnin?
<etorix> FITH:  i know the 64-bit works cos im on it .. the 32-bit debs are at  http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37
<etorix> ubuntu 64-bit
<FITH> Ah, cool, I'll check it out, thanks!
<etorix> hoary hedghog or so
<etorix> its gnome-friendly
<mojo_> etorix:  just built this amd athalon64 system yesterday and installed ubuntu-64
<etorix> i cant tell u its ubuntu-friendly on 32-bit tho
<etorix> but i have no issues on 64-bit
<mojo_> etorix: it put on the x86_64 kernel, and i was wondering how to change it to the amd64 kernel.  i 'installed' it via synaptic but it didn't 'take'.
<FITH> Hmm, I'll have to try out the XFCE4.2 stuff when I get home... I've got both a 32-bit and a AMD64-bit box to play with
<etorix> ah .. i debootstrapped a debian-amd64 awhile ago .. this is the first formal 64-bit distro
<mojo_> it seems to be running just fine.  i just saw the _amd64 versions when scanning the software in synaptic and thought i may as well start out with the properly optimized kernel image
<etorix> i havent got round to kernel-changing yet
<pdaoust> now here's a curious problem: whenever I go to a page with Japanese encoding -- NHK, MegaTokyo, Google Japan -- Firefox dies on me. anyone else have this issue?
<etorix> yeah .. right
<pdaoust> oh wait -- Google Japan doesn't have that problem
<titcheo> bonsoir
<etorix> hmm .. they got embedde nippon-fonts or what
<pdaoust> evening
<pdaoust> etorix: I'll check
<|QuaD-> drspin: so install ubuntu
<|QuaD-> blah
<|QuaD-> sorry bout that
<puxi> Hola?
<ska1> hi, when using vim, when i press enter after a comment line, the next line starts with a comment automatically, how to stop that?
<pdaoust> ohhhhhhh I don't like vim; I'm used to GUI stuff :-/
<FITH> ska1: <take with a grain of salt>  Install emacs!
<drspin> is is possible that the media players are unable to use my music files due to them being on an NTFS partition?
<etorix> very likely
<ska1> pdaoust, FITH:hmm, i've been wired to work with vim so can't change now
<drspin> damn
<ska1> :)
<drspin> well I'm going to reboot... backup my data and install ubuntu
<pdaoust> drspin: it is possible, but... I don't know how likely. Can any other programs use any other files on your NTFS partition?
<FITH> would have thought if they can be read they would be usable...
<etorix> captive?
<ska1> fun to use strange keys inside vim, as if like magic, emacs is also equally good, but my first love was vim, so can't change now though
<etorix> its a bit slow innit?
<drspin> pdaoust: not sure -- the file manager (nautilus I think) will accurately gather properties for files and whatnot
<pdaoust> FITH: yeah, I think so too
<ska1> drspin: run the command "file /path/to/nts/file"
<pdaoust> drspin: in a non-root account?
<FITH> i.e. if you can do "cp /ntfs-stuff/britney.mp3 /tmp"   then it should  just work
<ska1> drspin: if that command returns the file type, then reading the file is not the problem any more :)
<pdaoust> hmmmmmm, okay, this character set thingy I'm having problems with... it appears that all the websites that have problems are in ShiftJIS (x-sjis) encoding... don't know why that would make Firefox bail
<mroth> my gnome-window-switcher on panel recently started to refuse to be wider than maybe 200px, so everything is crammed into a tiny space.. it wont expand to full width of panel bar.  any ideas on what woudl cause that?
<Atlas_> britney powaa :p
<FITH> lol
<pdaoust> mroth: gnomes
<pdaoust> that's what cause it
<pdaoust> computer gnomes
<mroth> I always knew it
<pdaoust> sometimes the stupidest answer is the most plausible ^_^
<mojo_> gnomes - half breed from an elf and a gremlin huh?
<pdaoust> in all seriousness, mroth, you've tried all the settings you can find?
<mojo_> lol
<spikeb> great news
<spikeb> i finally got my ubuntu cds today :)
<mroth> pdaoust: yeah, it doesnt seem to care what the 'max' width is set to at all, and I've tried removing/readding it and rebooting
<drspin> is it possible that on the LiveCD - there isn't an mp3 codec??
<drspin> because I get thge same thing in
<kebac> i heard that it is because of USA
<pdaoust> drspin: you are correct
<drspin> pdaoust: there is no mp3 codec on the LiveCD...
<pdaoust> drspin: looking in the Ubuntu Wiki, you'll find a page called RestrictedFormats, which helps you with installing MP3 codecs, Flash, Java, etc
<pdaoust> mroth: ohhhhhh, I reread it, and I have an idea, but the phone is for me
* pdaoust leaves to answer the phone
<mojo_> yeah our usa... we tell you we wanna export our democracy but in reality we just want to export our restrictive laws
<drspin> ... how can I be productive in this environment that I'm testing if I can't listen to my music...
<ska1> drspin:well said ;)
* mojo_ writes his congressmen... likes those 'blind eye' responses, tacks them on wall...
<ska1> drspin: so have you been able to access that britney file after all?
<mojo_> lol@drspon well said
<drspin> a live CD should include support for MP3, OGG, AAC (maybe),
<etorix> ~hitme baby~
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> it was Nsync
<drspin> ;)
<drspin> just because it was the first one in my music folder
<drspin> ;)
<mojo_> i try to get most my music lossless, convert my shns to flac.  shame you can't just convert an mp3 to another (lossy) format w/o furter degradation
<drspin> a liveCD should also include a flash and shockwave plugin...
<drspin> mojo_ it's because the frequencies that are removed from say an OGG file are very different than those from an MP3 file
<pdaoust> drspin: unfortunately Macromedia hasn't released Shockwave for Linux yet... you can get it working with Crossover Plugin, I've heard, but that costs $
<sjoerd> drspin: please provide a free flash and shockwave plugin
<mojo_> drspin: yeah, i know (but thx).  it's just a shame thats all.  if i could, i'd just conv. them all and be done with mp3s
<drspin> sjoerd: yes... I'm working on that as fast windowmaker makes updates ;)
<spikeb> lol
<sjoerd> drspin: and please solve the patent issues with mp3 and stuff like that too :)
<spikeb> there is a free flash plugin
<pdaoust> okay, mroth, I think I know what your problem is -- I bet you anything there's an evil invisible panel applet that's preventing your taskbar from expanding any further. Fill up your taskbar with tasks (if it's not already full to its maximum 200px) and right-click on the empty space immediately after the taskbar... I bet you there's an invisible icon there
<spikeb> swfdec
<sjoerd> drspin: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<spikeb> patents on MP3 expire in 06 or 07, as well
<spikeb> not too shabby
<sjoerd> spikeb: last time i tried that it gave more problems then it solved unfortunately...
<mroth> pdaoust: if there is, i cant find it.. I've tried moving the panel applet all around and it hasnt made a difference, and i cant find anything invis
* mojo_ raises eybrow at pdaoust, smiles and nods thinking "good idea"
<mroth> i tried jumping it up to the top panel too, no diff
<pdaoust> mroth: poopy
<mroth> yeah :/
<mroth> this happened on my laptop once in debian, but it went away after a reboot
<pdaoust> mroth: well, there was my one good idea... my brain is now empty for the day :-/
<spikeb> heh on my box swfdec is only good for pretending to do flash
<drspin> sjoerd: while I'm at it I'll go ahead and solve the usability issues and I'll sue SCO and I'll develop a kernel that can recompile itself on the fly without a reboot...
<spikeb> it doesnt actually do it, but it keeps firefox happy
<mroth> pdaoust: heh, thanks for trying
<pdaoust> mroth: no prob
<Haukkari> Does ubuntu have mini install cd's?
<Haukkari> Those would be nice
<sjoerd> drspin: nope, if you solve those two i'll be happy already :)
<Haukkari> I don't want to download the big and fat 600 megabyte cd. :/
<mroth> i dont think they current make any mini-cds.. nor a network-install thing, which is too bad, since i know a lot of people who want that
<drspin> sjoerd: well damn - I'm sorry my goals are too high for you ;)
<mojo_> Q:  Mandrake spoiled me... diskdrake was easy to mount partitions with... anyone know if Ubuntu has an easy utility, or can you point me at the howto or sumthin?  I have some partitions from previous install with all my media files and I need to mount and move them.  also have a new hard drive to part and format
<mroth> i've heard some people use the debian network install, and then abort it and change the apt repositories to ubuntu, and then update, heh
<drspin> mojo :: if you setup your fstab properly you can just type "mount Label"
<sjoerd> drspin: obviously i don't mind if you solve al the worlds problems :)
<drspin> sjoerd: so much pressure :/
<mojo_> drspin so i just man fstab and go from there?
<drspin> mojo: aye
<mojo_> thx
<drspin> yw :)
<drspin> the linux noob helps someone :D
<mojo_> :D
<treke> anyone know of a gnome-vfs capable text editor in ubuntu?
<mmpf> hi@all
<pdaoust> exit
<mojo_> <///////#~~  (pfffft) Hi mmpf
<pdaoust> whoa
<pdaoust> that's not a console window
<pdaoust> :-D
<mojo_> (cough) :D
<mmpf> can i somehow install kde3.3 on ubuntu?
<Blackwell> mmpf: same way as on debian?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> mmpf, i wouldn't.
<spikeb> use debian proper instead.
<CheatersRealm> ok, I can either a) sit here and be bored, or b) install ubuntu
<mmpf> but i can't find the debian-server for the amd64 port
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> i can find it
<spikeb> but i wouldnt use that iether
<spikeb> heh
<mojo_> wwyd spikeb?
<mmpf> where do you find them
<mojo_> (hehe)
<spikeb> mojo_ i'm not quite sure
<spikeb> mmpf, hang on i will look
<mojo_> lol
<mmpf> k
<etorix> why not?
<etorix> amd64 is at alioth
<Haukkari> Is "Hoary Hedgehog" meant like Old Hegdgehog or a White Hedgehog? =)
<spikeb> mmpf, http://www.debian.org/ports/amd64/
<udssr> my ssh server will let people in, that dont have a public rsa key in my files allthough i told him not to do so
<gen> heakkari, it sleeps around
<gen> haukarri*
<udssr> he just asks for a password
<udssr> not a passphrase
<mmpf> but somehow i didn't get apt work on my amd64
<theNeonGod> how do i restart smbd?
<udssr> ./etc/init.d/smbd restart
<mojo_> "./etc"?
<etorix> apt has to work
<mmpf> i'll keep on trying...
<theNeonGod> udssr, not in /etc/init.d. does that mean i'm not running it?
<udssr> you can do sh instead of the dot too
<mojo_> oh..
* mojo_ scratches heasd
<udssr> actually its /etc/init.d/samba
<theNeonGod> not there either
<mojo_> i thought "./" in front of cmd like "./configure" was to get bash or whatever to execute from current directory.  So shouldn't the "./etc" in your exa. just have been "/etc"?  forgive my ignorance if i am missin sumthin
<udssr> dunno
<theNeonGod> udssr, my bad. samba not installed. can this be why i cant connect to a windows printer?
<udssr> :-)
<mojo_> rotf
<udssr> yes...maybe :-)
<theNeonGod> udssr, thought the samba package was just to _serve_ files and printers to windows tho?
<udssr> let ma check
<theNeonGod> "The Samba software suite is a collection of programs that
<theNeonGod> implements the SMB protocol for unix systems, allowing you to serve
<theNeonGod> files and printers to Windows, NT, OS/2 and DOS clients. This protocol
<theNeonGod> is sometimes also referred to as the LanManager or NetBIOS protocol."
<mmpf> i always thougt that cups is used to connect to windows printers
<theNeonGod> yeah... i think thats running
<theNeonGod> just that none of my windows printers are showing up
<udssr> ahhhm...
<udssr> i dont really know...im not using printers :-)
<spikeb> ooh
<spikeb> are you guys going to have free cds for hoary too?
<mmpf> have you tried with cups theNeonGod?
<theNeonGod> mmpf, i think so. cups runs by default, yes?
<mmpf> i think you need cups to use your printer
<mmpf> but i've never used a printer on ubuntu, only on mandrake
<spikeb> cups is installed by default on ubuntu
<virtex> I need help with an ATI problem if anyone has an experience with ATI, Fglrx, and Mesa... i can't Direct Rendering to work, as well as the Opengl is still being done by Mesa :( even tho it's all installed
<s0cks> Hi.
<sipstar> Hello
<Tdot> umm ubuntu definitley didn't ask me for a root password
<s0cks> Tdot : There is a reason for that.
<Tdot> explain please
<s0cks> Ubuntu doesn't use a root I think.
<s0cks> I still am not even using ubuntu.
<spikeb> nope, it doesn't
<Tdot> how do you control things?
<s0cks> w00t! The n00b was right.
<Tdot> and why is root in /etc/passwd
<spikeb> Tdot, sudo
<virtex> there is still a root account
<spikeb> because root exists, it's just disabled.
<Tdot> ah
<Tdot> weird
<spikeb> nah
<Tdot> ...different, not weird
<virtex> actually if you change the password you can use it all you want
<spikeb> osx does the same thing heh
<dreamer> it's a bloody good idea imo
<Tdot> will it screw anything up if i cheat and change the root passwd
<spikeb> im not sure
<s0cks> Tdot : No.
<virtex> it hasn't done anything to my system
<Tdot> k
<virtex> anyone here got the ATI drivers working properly ?
<spikeb> i have.
<s0cks> ATi = outdated.
<virtex> I have them installed and everything... but it's still using Mesa :(
<Tdot> yeah just did sudo xterm and changed it
<Tdot> thanks
<virtex> anyideas... direct rendering is still off too
<jocco> Hi, Thanks for Ubuntu, is there a Virus scan installed by default, or  a popular one I can apt-get? TIA :)
<Tdot> ive never had use a virus scanner in linux
<etorix> for win-viruses?
<Atlas_> lol
<etorix> rootkithunters ok
<s0cks> The cases weigh 50 pounds. :-\
<Atlas_> someone can help me to configure applet seti@home please?
<etorix> id prefer to get electricsheep
<etorix> but it doesnt like xorg
<pwhiting> newbie apt-get question: I'm doing an "apt-get install dialog" and it ends up wanting to remove 79 packages - things like wget, adduser, udev, ...
<etorix> is it replacing them?
<etorix> i installed xdialog .. that went ok
<pwhiting> no - 1 install, 79 removes, and 0 upgrades
<jocco> is there wine for Ubuntu?
<etorix> hmm .. dont then
<jocco> or something for running windows applications?
<Atlas_> someone can help me to configure applet seti@home please :o(?
<etorix> wine should be on 32-bit
<jocco> I just looked in synaptic, after update, no WINE
<etorix> i have wine-doc available .. no wine
<CheatersRealm> omg, I am officially stupid
<CheatersRealm> I definately forgot to bring a few cd's home from college to burn stuff
<spikeb> wine ought to be among the supported packages.
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, heh
<CheatersRealm> now I have to use a 4x crap from my parets
<Atlas_> someone can help me to configure applet seti@home please :o(?
<spikeb> Atlas_, i would, but i know nothing about it.
<etorix> it should be in non-free or .. restric?ted
<CheatersRealm> brb, with a cd and some snacks to install ubuntu
<spikeb> etorix, wine? no.
<Atlas_> :(
<Tdot> lol
<etorix> well i know its not available for 64-bit yet
<spikeb> i hope these guys plan on taking more stuff out of universe and into supported as the releases go on
<etorix> it doesnt build either
<jocco> I have warty, is that like SID or woody 0o ?
<spikeb> jocco, warty is similar to SID
<jocco> Thanks :)
<spikeb> jocco, they froze sid, updated GNOME and did some other things, and called it warty (to oversimplify)
<CheatersRealm> ok, so I'm about to install warty
<xskoulax> anyone having problems with gaim the last couple days?
<spikeb> xskoulax, not any more htan usual
<spikeb> (stupid msn switchboard server)
<xskoulax> oh yea forgot about its support for msn
<xskoulax> let me clarify, problems with aim on gaim
<spikeb> nope, i don't use aim heh
<CheatersRealm> warty install is just text to start with right?
<spikeb> it's just text install
<spikeb> but rather painless
<CheatersRealm> just needed to make sure I didn't need my mouse yet
<xskoulax> CheatersRealm, you ever installed linux?
<Tdot> os[Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 - Debian testing/unstable]  up[57 minutes]  cpu[Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz, 1600.381 MHz (3153.92 bogomips)]  mem[247.01/250.92 MB (98.4%)]  video[ at 1280x1024 (24 bits)] 
<Tdot> why is my memory always so high?
<Tdot> no way it's actually using that much
<spikeb> Tdot, it might be lying
<xskoulax> thats whats free prehaps
<xskoulax> ?
<etorix> linux uses it all
* Tdot looks at proc/meminfo
<spikeb> Tdot, try free -m and look at the buffers/cache line
<etorix> its still available
<Tdot> Buffers:         25148 kB
<Tdot> Cached:          93204 kB
<CheatersRealm> xskoulax, yes, several times
<Tdot> -/+ buffers/cache:        128        122
<CheatersRealm> I'm just unvovering things on my desk as I need them
<Tdot> thats better i suppose
<spikeb> much better
<xskoulax> ahhh ok CheatersRealm, should be plain sailing then
<Tdot> now i just habe to dump gnome
<Tdot> this is killing it lol
<spikeb> bleck
<spikeb> i wouldn't use ubuntu at all if i didn't want gnome heh
<Tdot> lol
<Tdot> i just liked trying new distros
<Tdot> like*
* etorix looks at htop
<spikeb> heh
<ozan> Hi, Everytime during starting progress i get "PnPBIOS: Warning! Your PnP BIOS caused a fatal error." message. (actually it started to appear after i changed my motherboard) This message tells me to add "nobiospnp" option to operate stably. I just don't know where to add this option or what to do to fix this problem?
<spikeb> well, to me the point of ubuntu is a gnome desktop distro
<CheatersRealm> xskoulax, I'm lost, where are all the emerge commands :)
<spikeb> otherwise i could use debian proper
<Tdot> why would someone make a distro based on using gnome with it
<Tdot> lol
<spikeb> ask the ubuntu devs
<CheatersRealm> because kde is huge, so it takes a wihle to make kde as nice as they made gnome
<Tdot> kde sucks too
<Tdot> i use fluxbox on slackware
<etorix> im using xfce4 x64
<CheatersRealm> Tdot, oh yeah? well I use my own hand coded wm on lfs ! (ok, not really.)
<jocco> yea, is there an easy way to install Blackbox or IceWM? like from Apt-get?
<Tdot> haha
<spikeb> apt-get install fluxbox
<spikeb> heh
<Tdot> xfce looked nice with this livecd i tried
<jocco> thanks
<CheatersRealm> I kinda liked xfce
<Tdot> it looked decent
<Tdot> but it probably took a while to get it that way
<etorix> it uses gnome-libs
<CheatersRealm> I like kde and gnome for the most part, other than their bulkyness..
<Gwildor|Work> Tdot, what live vd was it?
<Gwildor|Work> cd*
<Tdot> Whoppix
<Gwildor|Work> brb......
<Tdot> mod of knoppix
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> whoppix
<etorix> slack -current is a bit froz since pat got ill
<CheatersRealm> knoppix might have it.. (xfce)
<jocco> nope no fluxbox :(
<spikeb> etorix, he's back
<xskoulax> lol CheatersRealm
<CheatersRealm> :)
<etorix> o0o .. they busy boys in xfce
<Gwildor|Work> fluxbox is apt-getable
<CheatersRealm> alright.. it's just installing now..
<CheatersRealm> not even fedora is this easy
<Gwildor|Work> spikeb, got a screenshot of whoppix?
<etorix> xfce4.2-rc3 is out this week .. in time for xmas
<spikeb> Gwildor|Work, no, but CheatersRealm might
<jocco> I cant get it :( I tried xfce too
<etorix> well if slack did a 64-bit ..
<spikeb> jocco, they're probably in universe
<Gwildor|Work> CheatersRealm, got a screenshot of whoppix?
<CheatersRealm> Gwildor, nope, never used it.
<|QuaD-> whoppix?
<CheatersRealm> I did google it tho
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, mod of knoppix
<Tdot> whoppix is pretty nice
<Tdot> i use it for wireless wardriving
<Tdot> on my lappy
<etorix> *whoppix*
<spikeb> RC3 will be 4.2 final if all goes well
<etorix> heh
<|QuaD-> Everything is a mod of knoppix
<|QuaD-> it seems like
<etorix> cool
<CheatersRealm> |QuaD-, gentoo isn't
<Tdot> i dont like knoppix
<Tdot> whoppix is coo though
<Tdot> :P
<etorix> overclockix had the best fluxbox
<spikeb> ubuntu's livecd used to be a ripoff of knoppix's name
<spikeb> heh
<Tdot> ubuntuix ?
<Tdot> hjeh
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> gnoppix
<xskoulax> hah
<Gwildor|Work> gnoppix is not ubuntu live
<Pozac> it is now
<CheatersRealm> wow, ubuntu wins so far for ease of install - 1st reboot now
<bluefoxicy> i just burned one
<Gwildor|Work> not the same...still different
<bluefoxicy> and it wouldn't boot.
<jocco> holy shit!!! the universial directory is HUGE, thankyou for showing me that :) looks like lots of cool stuff :)
* jocco is verry happy
<Gwildor|Work> knoppix is knoppix ...the K is for KDE......gnoppix for GNOME
<spikeb> jocco, it's completely unsupported and may or may not work.
<Tdot> universal directory?
<Tdot> is that an apt-get source /
<Gwildor|Work> Tdot, yeah
<Tdot> whats the link heh
<jocco> yea you can find them in synaptic repository lists
<Gwildor|Work> Tdot, you already have it, just uncomment it in synaptic....or manually
<mojo_> ubuntu didn't install the xfonts core on my system... took a good hour (for me) to figure that one out.  apt was nice though and it ran fine once the basic fonts were there for it.
<Tdot> duh
<Tdot> lol
<Tdot> i was looking right at it
<spikeb> heh
<Tdot> but only the security one clicked in my head
<mojo_> other than that ubuntu install was pretty painless
<Gwildor|Work> lol
<spikeb> makes me angry that gnoppix-warty has bootsplash and no installer, and the ubuntu install cd has installer and no bootsplash
<spikeb> heh
<jocco> ooOOOO000OOOOooo Neat Quake 2 is free :)
<Gwildor|Work> Tdot, you can add multiverse too, while you are there..........
<mojo_> multiverse?
<etorix> i have shedloads of pythons installing/upgrading
<goonie> hi all.. I need some help with dual display. I have my laptop and an extra monitor and I wanted to extend my desktop to my extra monitor. How do I do this?
<Gwildor|Work> Tdot, where it says "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<spikeb> mojo_, the equivelent of non-free
<spikeb> iirc
<Gwildor|Work> what is iirc?
<spikeb> if i recall correctly
<CheatersRealm> is it supposed to be download a ton of stuff now?
<mojo_> AAAAHHHH!!!  That is where the codecs live huh? ;)
<CheatersRealm> Gwildor, if i remember correctly
<Gwildor|Work> ahhhhhhhh
<Tdot> ok
<Tdot> whats multiverse?
<Gwildor|Work> non free
<spikeb> non-free applications
<Tdot> ah
<etorix> goonie:  look on here: etorix: 'nvidiaconfig' could be http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/nv-online/
<Gwildor|Work> but are free there...........i dont get it
<CheatersRealm> am I supposed to be downloading almost 600 programs?
<Tdot> haha
<goonie> etorix thx :)
<will> hehe
<Tdot> i downloaded 4 gigs of iso's while i slept last night
<Pozac> Tdot, for more unsupported repositories see https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<Tdot> thanks
<Tdot> brb time to make fluxbox work
<xskoulax> CheatersRealm, i'm guessing its getting updated packages
<CheatersRealm> xskoulax, is it getting x for the first time?
<spikeb> heh cool
<spikeb> breakmyubutnu
<CheatersRealm> or is it just getting an x patch to upgrade?
<xskoulax> mmmm not sure
<FITH> The upgrade from Warty to Horay was about 440mb last night
<mojo_> how do i add the multiverse as a source for apt?
<CheatersRealm> xskoulax, cuz X for the first time is ~40mb, which means I can go take a nap
<xskoulax> last install i did was 3 months ago
<xskoulax> so i can't exactly remember
<spikeb> hmm
<Gwildor|Work> mojo_, in synaptic.......where it says "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<CheatersRealm> wow
<CheatersRealm> after unpacking 1.2 gb will be used
<spikeb> FITH, how's hoary working right now
<jocco> quake2 dont work, BUmmer /
<Pozac> jocco, got opengl?
<HrdwrBoB> works well I just updated a box last night
<jocco> yea :)
<etorix>  quake2 is a bit old now
<xskoulax> jocco, i think thats just the linux point release
<xskoulax> not the data files too
<spikeb> is usplash available/working yet? :)
<etorix> "universe multiverse" .. will that work on 64-bit too?
<mojo_> Gwildor|Work: I don't get it... under settings > repositories?
<Gwildor|Work> yeah
<Gwildor|Work> mojo_, scroll down to the "universe" repo..........
* Pozac would also like to know more about the status of usplash
<Gwildor|Work> mojo_, and in the line that says "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<Tdot> well that didnt go too well
<Tdot> heh
<spikeb> i might try hoary out
<spikeb> :)
<CheatersRealm> in the bottom right, I have this thing that says '8m52s' is that the estimated time left (it's running apt)
<Tdot> what file do you change the runlevel from /
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, cool
<Tdot> somewhere in /etc/init.d/ im guessing
<HrdwrBoB> Tdot: what do you want to do
<mojo_> Gwildor - Okay I *think* I follow now.. but do i want to clone those entries and make new ones or do i want to replace/edit them?
<Tdot> get rid of gdm
<HrdwrBoB> /etc/init.dgdm stop
<HrdwrBoB> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<spikeb> HrdwrBoB, so right about now would be a good time to upgrade to hoary and have a working install, eh? :)
<Gwildor|Work> mojo_, just edit them............
<Gwildor|Work> mojo_, or you can duplicate them, and have one for universe, and one for multiverse
<lukins> ahh, someone else here tried to upgrade to hoary and got hosed
<lukins> guess why I'm here
<Gaaruto> hi
<Gaaruto> i have a pb to install gdesklets
<mojo_> Gwildor: okay so it won't matter which way then..
<Pozac> mojo, my line says "main restricted universe multiverse"
<spikeb> hoary's xorg was broken a couple nights ago
<Gaaruto> i have install python gnome extra but i cant install gdesklets
<Gaaruto> i have this message : "gdesklets-data:
<Gaaruto>   Dpend: python (<2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed"
<etorix> you could debootstrap hoary
<Tdot> HrdwrBoB, that only stops if its running
<Tdot> i want gdm not to boot at start
<Gaaruto> somone to solve my pb please ?
<Tdot> in slackware i just change the runlevel to 3
<lukins> spikeb exactly when i tried to upgrade
<Tdot> 3 = console login 4 = xdm
<spikeb> lukins, heh
<littlepenguin> um. the multiverse line needs to be deleeted
<Pozac> Gaaruto, hoary's python is currently broken
<etorix> o great
<Pozac> Gaaruto, or are you running warty?
<Gaaruto> ok Pozac
<littlepenguin> Gaaruto, dl python 2.4 from python.org
<lukins> i have a base system no x or gnome, how do I install gnome?
<etorix> its all updating here
<Pozac> Gaaruto, they are fixing it :)
<spikeb> bah
<mojo_> Gwildor: THANKS!  Okay they are showing up now, and they list in the sections separately so I can stay sane on what is coming from where.
<Tdot> lukins, consider yourself lucky
<spikeb> python is broken eh
<Pozac> littlepenguin, it says less than (<) python 2.4 ?
<lukins> i tried apt=get install gnome, no luck
<Tdot> i dont want gdm and i dunno how to change init scripts in this distro
<Pozac> well.. some python packages are
<Gaaruto> i prefere an dist-upgrade whith python littlepenguin
<spikeb> Pozac, anything important?
<Gwildor|Work> mojo_,  dont forget to synaptic refresh
<lukins> tdot, sounds like you and i are having the same problem
<remi> remi
<littlepenguin> if you want console login, sudo vi /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 3
<CheatersRealm> I have a question.  if warty is xfree86, and isn't hoary supposed to be xorg.  but didn't they also say that you can upgrade from one to another just by downloading?  isn't that kinda hard to switch everything to xorg from xfree and keep the install?
<HrdwrBoB> Tdot: rm /etc//etc/rc2.d/SS99gdm
<mojo_> Gwildor: Yep, done did it.
<HrdwrBoB> er
<Pozac> spikeb, gdesklets for one.. :) not sure how much currently
<HrdwrBoB> that would be /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<spikeb> eh
<lukins> cheaters, my broken ubuntu tends to agree with you
<spikeb> im gonna do it
<spikeb> i can reinstall if i need to, gonna check out hoary
<marton> anyone using gnomemeeting?
<etorix> CheatersRealm: ive done it
<CheatersRealm> etorix, is it hard to do?
<spikeb> heh, 779 packages updating :)
<CheatersRealm> lol spikeb
<etorix> sec
<lukins> etorix, didn't run into any problems?
<jocco> 0o
<mojo_> Gnomemeeting... man i hated that on Mandrake cuz it kept putting it's flippin icon on my desktop even after i'd delete it.  Other that that I never used it ;)
<littlepenguin> gdesklets... try to see if anybody has a deb pkg org repository for it
<CheatersRealm> apparently I got 2.5 minutes left.
<mmpf> bye
<Pozac> CheatersRealm, much of the difference between the X servers lies in partly the licensing, and partly in the composite extension.. so besides the 'normal' opensource license and eyecandy, xorg = xfree86
<etorix> ok .. theres a sticky moment when you stop xfree86 in intit.d
<etorix> init.d
<etorix>  im looking for the command
<spikeb> that's a stickey wicket
* mojo_ rubs hands together, moves mouse towards "xmame"
<CheatersRealm> Pozac, I was thinking that they're pretty close, but still...
<littlepenguin> for a gdesklets repository try http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=gdesklets&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<spikeb> i like the breakmyubuntu page
<spikeb> some nice backports there.
<Pozac> spikeb, yeah
<lukins> what are gdesklets, if you don't mind i ask?
<spikeb> hmm
<Pozac> spikeb, the certinfo repo has some (untested) video plugins for gstreamer :)
<spikeb> Pozac, cool
<littlepenguin> they're little addons like a dock, and other stuff. stuff like stuff on dockapplets.org
<CheatersRealm> ok ubuntu install is now boring
<CheatersRealm> that's how easy it is
<spikeb> heh
<Pozac> boring is good
<CheatersRealm> no, I want it now
<CheatersRealm> lol
<spikeb> im waiting for my install to upgrade heh
<spikeb> bout twenty minutes
<CheatersRealm> mine's upgrading now I think
<Pozac> Ubuntu needs a graphical install, so Dopewars can be played while installing
<CheatersRealm> from warty install
<CheatersRealm> Pozac, yes!
<Pozac> Dopewars is a sweet game
<spikeb> Pozac, eventually it will have a graphical install
<Pozac> spikeb, it doesn't matter much :) it's only an install
<spikeb> i'm HOPING they do a gtk front end to d-i (that's the nice way to play with debian)
<spikeb> heh
<Pozac> to me at least
* Pozac wants dselect in gtk+
<spikeb> Pozac, doesnt matter to me. a good install is a good one, text or graphical
<Pozac> *shudder*
<CheatersRealm> spikeb, but you need to have dopewars or tuxracer or something
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i play nintendo while stuff is installing
<etorix> here
<etorix> apt-get update
<etorix> apt-get install lsb-base
<etorix> rm -f /etc/init.d/xfree86-common
<etorix> init 3
<etorix> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<etorix> /etc/init.d/xorg-common start
<etorix> init 5
<etorix> apt-get install transset
* Pozac misses the nintendo
<etorix> i find the xorg-toys amuse me greatly for 5 seconds
<lukins> etorix, but how do you stop xfree?
<Pozac> thats 5 seconds out of your day
<spikeb> init 3 is to stop xfree
<lukins> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<CheatersRealm> not bad etorix
<HrdwrBoB> why not just /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<etorix> <etorix> rm -f /etc/init.d/xfree86-common
<etorix> that too
<etorix> as usual theres afew ways
* Pozac finds the debian runlevels disturbing and confusing
<etorix> you need to REMOVE xfree
<spikeb> upgrading to xorg doesnt do that for you?
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<spikeb> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> upgrading removes it
<etorix> never go back
<HrdwrBoB> here's how I ran Xorg
<HrdwrBoB> a) apt-get dist-upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> b) restart gdm
<HrdwrBoB> c) enjoy
<lukins> hrdwrbob, it didn't when i did an upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> interesting
<lukins> I've never tried dist-upgrade
<spikeb> bbl playing paper mario while upgrading
<HrdwrBoB> hrm.. maybe I did, it was a while ago but I don't remember removing it
<etorix> this ubuntu came with xorg
<etorix> and i recompiled xorg-ubuntu for my debian-amd64
<etorix> i dist-upgrade every day
<lukins> what's the advantage of dist-upgrade over apt-get upgrade
<HrdwrBoB> it's about 100x better
<HrdwrBoB> on average
<Pozac> hehe
<lukins> regarding dependency problems?
<CheatersRealm> boring. ok now I installed ubuntu
<Aoi> hey ya, I have a question, my init.d are returning 2 errors grep: /proc/cmdline and /proc/filesystem (it doesnt exists), can I ignore these? how can I take this error msg?
<jocco> ok, I got IceWM,Fluxbox, and Enlightnement, anyone can suggest anything else to try?
<kayali> hi there
<kayali> jocco: openbox, fvwm ;)
<CheatersRealm> jocco, is waimea still under development?
<kayali> CheatersRealm: yes
<Aoi> jocco enlightment+gnome
<CheatersRealm> jocco, you could also try windowmanager
<kayali> windowmaker
<jocco> Cool Thanks :)
<[dEvIL-bOy] > hello
<[dEvIL-bOy] > everyone
<Aoi> fast question: how can I load ifconfig at startup ?
<CheatersRealm> kayali, argh, you're all over my comments today..
<CheatersRealm> it's been a while since I used either
<[dEvIL-bOy] > how can i see what type and model of my device so i can download or patch the drivers?
<sid77> hi
<kayali> what does it mean? when I do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it tells me a package (gimp) has been held back?
<CheatersRealm> [dEvIL-bOy] , lspci ?
<etorix> its held for some reason .. often good
<[dEvIL-bOy] > CheatersRealm is that on a terminal windows?
<[dEvIL-bOy] > or what?
<r1kk1> hello everyone
<woonis> Does anyone else have a problem with very small buttons on the bottom taskbar in Hoary? Here's a screenshot http://www.onticweb.com/desktop_screenshot.png
<[dEvIL-bOy] > i don't thing the device is pci as it is a wireless card on board
<lukins> aoi add it to /etc/modules
<CheatersRealm> [dEvIL-bOy] , yeah
<jocco> wow! openbox looks nice :)
<Aoi> lukins, oh thanks
<CheatersRealm> [dEvIL-bOy] , try anyhow
<lukins> aoi, maybe /etc/init.d would be better
<[dEvIL-bOy] > cheers
<CheatersRealm> under 200 fps on glxgears measn there's no hardware accel, right?
<Aoi> I can't figure out how ubuntu's /etc/init.d works
<Aoi> some /etc/rcS.d are loaded but they are ln
<Aoi> if I remove, it return me some weird errors
<Aoi> If i chmod +x -x it return doesn't have permission
<woonis> Does anyone else have a problem with very small buttons on the bottom taskbar in Hoary? Here's a screenshot http://www.onticweb.com/desktop_screenshot.png
<Amaranth> i did
<Aoi> I have
<Amaranth> i changed the taskbar preferences
<HrdwrBoB> woonis: right click on the bar between the desktop icon and the taskbar
<HrdwrBoB> preferences
<HrdwrBoB> size
<r1kk1> when I open the package manager and choose all, no packages are on the upper right pane.  How do I make them appear?
<kayali> woonis: I don't have this problem
<woonis> What should it be set to HrdwrBoB?
<HrdwrBoB> mine is set to minimum 50
<HrdwrBoB> max 4096
<woonis> That's what mine is set to as well and that still happens
<HrdwrBoB> (effectively unlimited)
<HrdwrBoB> that sucks
<Aoi> mine too
<woonis> If I change the minimum they expand but shouldn't it just figure it out?
<Amaranth> you'd hope
<HrdwrBoB> it should but just change the minimum
<Amaranth> appearently the max is ignored
<kayali> still this is development software, report it and it might get fixed
<woonis> Yes that is what I will do
<kayali> does the desktop and panel icons show on every boot for you?
<CheatersRealm> what's the easiest way to restart x?
<Amaranth> nope, sometimes they don't show up
<Amaranth> i get empty panels that do nothing
<kayali> yeah...
<woonis> The desktop and panel icons always show up for me
<kayali> that's freaking annoying :)
<Amaranth> CheatersRealm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Amaranth> :)
<Gwildor|Work> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Amaranth> Gwildor|Work: That sometimes leaves gnome things running
<CheatersRealm> thx Amaranth
<CheatersRealm> Gwildor, I dunno if that works completely
<Gwildor|Work> idk........sorry............
<Amaranth> CheatersRealm: Your best bet would actually probably be logging out of your GNOME session and then hitting ctrl-alt-bksp
<Amaranth> or logging out of your GNOME session, switching to a terminal, and running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Gwildor|Work> or just restart the whole computer
<Gwildor|Work> .......im lazy :)
<HrdwrBoB> if I don't shoot people with my tank
<HrdwrBoB> the terrorists win
<HrdwrBoB> so I'm taking it to work
<Gwildor|Work> ?
<HrdwrBoB> and I'm going to shoot cow orkers
<Gwildor|Work> lol
<CheatersRealm> Amaranth, I wound up logging out
<HrdwrBoB> .. anyway that was the wrong channel but hey
<CheatersRealm> yo, so if glxgears crashes my computer, that's a bad thing, right?
<etorix> heh
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, yes
<etorix> my glxgears complains
<kayali> how do I access universe?
<CheatersRealm> argh
<CheatersRealm> stupid agp crap
<etorix> glxgears
<etorix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<etorix> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<kayali> i get a huge 641FPS with glxgears ;)
<CheatersRealm> lol
<spikeb> heh
<etorix> woot
<kayali> my radeon9200 kicks ass :)
<etorix> most of my other extensions load
<kayali> etorix: what card is that?
<spikeb> heh
<etorix> 5600 xt
<mroth> etorix: fix for GLX not found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=37360#post37360
<spikeb> i have a radeon 9200 as well
<etorix> nvidia
<kayali> etorix: using which drivers?
<etorix> o cool
<spikeb> my proc is too wimpy to handle ut2004 though
<etorix> nvidia-glx from apt
<etorix> mine isnt
<kayali> how do I add Universe to Synaptic?
<rwabel_> I just made dist-upgrade and upgrade on hoary and now I can right click on a picture on firefos and set it as background. Wasn't so before. Great thing!
<etorix> 6629 i beleive they are
<kayali> rwabel_: yeah, but now, your desktop won't show up on every boot ;)
<spikeb> heh
<rwabel_> kayali: either by sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list or in synaptic settings repository
<spikeb> gimp failed
<etorix> but im going to put a new kernel and finish the dist-upgrade before i do any gaming
<rwabel_> kayali: damn, that's bad. didn't check so far
<illek> Hello all.  A question for you Guru's.  Every time I reboot, I have to run alsaconf again to get sound back. I have a TV card and a sound card installed and on reboots it installs the TVcard as the sound card.  Any way to keep it from reinstalling a "sound card" each bootup?
<rwabel_> kayali: do you need universe entries ?
<kayali> rwabel_: indeed ;)
<r1kk1> how do i get packages to appear in the synaptic, I click all in the categories and nothing appears, as a matter of fact, no packages appear
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> r1kk1, try refreshing first
<r1kk1> have done that but no good
<sid77> r1kk1, I had the same problem long time ago
<r1kk1> it will refresh about 26 packages but none will appear
<r1kk1> how did you fix it sid77
<sid77> r1kk1, if you go to the preferences you see that no column are selected to be shown
<sid77> dist-upgrade to hoary
<rwabel_> kayali: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<rwabel_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
* spikeb is upgrading to hoary
<spikeb> trying to anyway
<sid77> r1kk1, if you select some of them they will be unselected again
<sid77> r1kk1, pretty annoying bug
<r1kk1> let me look at prefrences
<sid77> r1kk1, maybe should be filed a bug
<CheatersRealm> hey, there we go, hardware accel
<CheatersRealm> now, can I do fancy tricks with xfree86, or should I upgrade to xorg?
<CheatersRealm> well, I just installed, so lets break it
<CheatersRealm> lol
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> aye
<spikeb> my thoughts exactly
* mojo_ is away: I'm busy
<kayali> rwabel_: ok thanks
<r1kk1> I check all in the columns but still no dice Sid77 this is annoying
<CheatersRealm> yar
<sid77> r1kk1, I know
<Mugsy> hey
<sid77> r1kk1, on which architecture are you on?
<r1kk1> g3 ibook ppc
<sid77> r1kk1, I experienced it on a ppc (just curious)
<r1kk1> figures and i just installed abiword and a few apps, went back ffor more and no packages are viewable
<r1kk1> i do appreciate ya sid77, what a bug!
<CheatersRealm> isn't init 3 supposed to drop me to a terminal?
<kayali> is there a way to make apt-get install suggested and recommended packages ?
<sid77> r1kk1, I think the bug shows up if you check the option to bring more tabs in the lower panel
<sid77> r1kk1, anyway newer version of synaptic are fxed
<spikeb> that reminds me
<kayali> when I 'apt-get install anjuta' it suggests a few recommanded and suggested packages, but doesn't install them....
<spikeb> WHY is emacs installed by default?
<r1kk1> all the tabs are greyout for me
<kayali> spikeb: good question
<rwabel_> kayali: you have to add them seperately. it only suggest them :-)
<sid77> r1kk1, because no package is selected
<r1kk1> i need to select a package for them to ungrey but that goes back to seeing no package
<Mugsy> can anyone help me?  I installed ubuntu and it worked fine until it rebooted after it was finished and it gave me a BOOT DISK FAILURE error.
<kayali> rwabel_: ok, so it installs anjuta, but not gcc... that's a bit strange ;)
<r1kk1> I even selected all the mirrors for repositories
<CheatersRealm> etorix, I can't follow your directions for installing xorg, init 3 doesn't do anything
<etorix> init 3 isjust quit x to a full-screen term
<CheatersRealm> right
<CheatersRealm> it's not doing that.
<rwabel_> kayali: well when it depends on gcc it installs it. what he needs he installs. what I suggest he only suggest. bug you can right click on the suggestions and add them for installation
<rwabel_> not everyone wants to have suggested packages installed
<etorix> ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<CheatersRealm> excellent
<CheatersRealm> should I shutdown x now?
<CheatersRealm> or just forget about it?
<kayali> rwabel_: anjuta is useless without gcc and automake... I have like 12 suggested packages, I need to note their name and apt-get them... I find that cumbersome, but well ....
<rwabel_> use synaptic
<vinic> hi people! I just reinstalled XP and I was aware to lose grub but I was also aware how to get it back... well, it doesnt work, so I need help...
<kayali> oh...
<rwabel_> or maybe there is an option for apt-get to install suggested packages. But I don't know it
<will> vinic:did you back up your MBR?
<vinic> will erm, no
<vinic> will I didnt know that was possible
<vinic> :)
<CheatersRealm> how do you use apt to list packages that match a string?
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: match a string?
<vinic> will : but I still can access my  /boot/grub directory with rescue disc
<CheatersRealm> like if I want to find the xorg package?
<CheatersRealm> wait
<CheatersRealm> I need different servers don't I
<CheatersRealm> lol
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: apt-cache search xorg?
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: apt-cache show package
<vinic> will: and running grub-install should work.... but it doesnt
<spikeb> you could do it manually
<CheatersRealm> thx scizzo
<CheatersRealm> etorix, what apt repository has xorg?
<mojo_> ROFLMAO Get this... I just let the dog out and see this odd package left on the steps.  It's for me, but doesn't say from whom.  Only clue is the Swiss Post/Zurich label.  Guess what it was?  My UBUNTU Cd's!!  LOL I sent of for these ages ago, and only yesterday finally dl'd and installed Ubuntu.  Weird. LOL
<rwabel_> cheaters: are you on hoary?
<spikeb> mojo_, LOL i got mine today too
<CheatersRealm> rwabel_, newp
<mojo_> Pretty cd's... the Ubuntu logo works well for cd-labels
<will> vinic: have a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installation.html#Installation
<spikeb> mojo_, how many did you get?
<etorix> ermj .. im not sure
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: are you very new to this?
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: because warty does not use xorg
<rwabel_> cheaters: well there might me some backports. check the forum
<spikeb> i didnt see xorg on the list of backports
<rwabel_> now
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: its in hoary and hoary is development version
<rwabel_> a reason to switch to hoary...all the time new stuff and broken stuff ;-9 that's fun
<CheatersRealm> scizzo, lay it on me then
<spikeb> rwabel_, yeah im upgrading to check it out
<scizzo> CheatersRealm: ?
<spikeb> and if it breaks im going back
<CheatersRealm> well, a backport would be nice
<CheatersRealm> but it's not a requirement
<rwabel_> spikeb: it's worth it, if u can life with some hand-working
<mojo_> Um, I got two amd64/emt64 cds and eight of the x86 LiveCD/InstallCD packs.  So 10 in all, or 18 discs
<scizzo> hoary will break things
<mojo_> The website said ask for plenty and pass 'em out... so... :D
<spikeb> rwabel_, well what i plan to do is only update when the branch is relatively stable.
<spikeb> i can ask every week or so
<spikeb> mojo_, cool. i got five each of the ppc and x86
<bob2> hey pw
<mojo_> I'm gonna give a cpl to my brothers to see if they wanna try them
<rwabel_> spikeb: you mean in some months?
<will> vinic: see this, its better, and look under 'Oops, I Didn't Create A Grub Boot Disk And Now Linux Won't Boot?:' http://www.desktop-linux.net/grub.htm
<mojo_> They are still enraptured with the windows world
<vinic> will : thanks I'm checking that
<CheatersRealm> is hoary really that experimental?
<spikeb> rwabel_, well no, just updating when nothing major is broken
<spikeb> brb
<rwabel_> spikeb: aha, but when do you know that ;-) it's not always that obvious. but it's a good idea to wait with upgrades
<vinic> will : damn, my floppy is broken!
<Mugsy> can anyone help me?  I installed ubuntu and it worked fine until it rebooted after it was finished and it gave me a BOOT DISK FAILURE error.
<rwabel_> mugsy: did you come to grub?
<spikeb> goddamn panel
<rwabel_> spikeb: hehe happend to me today again. what's your problem with the panel?
<spikeb> rwabel_, it tries to start eight billion times
<will> vinic:i had the same prblem- better buy a new one!
* CheatersRealm reinstalles xfree
<vinic> will : yeh... guess so
<rwabel_> spikeb: I had to killall some gnome stuff and finally a reboot helped
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i rebooted
<vinic> will : but i have to solve that fast
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> not using a cvs version of rhythmbox
<spikeb> heh
<rwabel_> damn, all the icons in the taskbar are so small, very narrowed...is there a way to make them larger (well not bigger in size)
<will> vinic: you can make a grub cd
<thotypous> Why ubuntu doesn't have ffmpeg packages? How it's supposed to play ASF files?
<will> vinic : or the easist way is th boot ubuntu live cd and install grub (easY!!)
<spikeb> heh
<vinic> will : yeh, I was thinking about that, on a CDRW
<spikeb> i think ill go back to warty and use some backports
<vinic> will : sounds nice
<will> thotypous: use the w32codecs & xine orgetVLC
<scizzo> thotypous: have you read about the Restrictedformats on the wiki?
<JStrike> thotypous : Because there are patents and copyrights involved
<thotypous> scizzo, no... ffmpeg as patent restrictions?
<bob2> thotypous: talk to your local government representative about unfucking the world's laws
<will> vinic: remember it has to be a bootable cd
<thotypous> I'm lucky I'm brazilian
<bob2> thotypous: mpeg-4 is patented
<thotypous> =)
<vinic> will : and?...
<bob2> hah, lucky
<thotypous> here aren't software patents
<scizzo> thotypous: read the wiki please...it will give you answers to a lot of things
<vinic> will : what may I do?
<thotypous> scizzo, ok ok thanks ;)
<will> vinic: have you got the ubuntu live cd?
<vinic> will : "live" I dont know... but I have the Warty CD
<vinic> will : is this what you call the "live" cd
<will> vinic: its the cd you put in and can run ubuntu straight off the CD
<vinic> vinic :  but it hasnt a rescue mode? has it?
<thotypous> so I will get gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg from other repository and it's ok =)
<will> thotypous: use VLC
<vinic> will : whatever, I forgot to say that I can run rescue mode from a Mandrake 9.1 CD
<thotypous> will, I like VLC, but I want gstreamer integration
<leitao> please, how can i check all the packages my last apt-get update changed?
<will> thotypous: Gstreamer is not stable/usable enough yet for me :(
<thotypous> will, but it's the default system in ubuntu
<vinic> will : OH I just understood the "live" cd (I'm french...)
<mojo_> heya, is libdcss/libdvdcss in a repository i can add to synaptic or do i have to do that one manually?  i already have the multiverse added to synaptic but i don't find them.... :(
<thotypous> yeah! gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg worked just rlz =)
<will> vinic: its okay. do you have that cd?
<vinic> will : no
<spikeb> the ubuntu logo looks like it was designed for cds
<mojo_> purty aint it?
<will> well vinic: have you found a working floppy disk then?
<spikeb> aye
<mojo_> well... from a design standpoint i like it.  it makes a good recognizable logo, incorporates the notion of the three ppl in a circle w/ eachother, which alludes to the ubuntu 'humanity to others'... visually simple and attractive
<vinic> will : no, I only have a CD player working on that computer
<vinic> will : It received High voltage and all went off, includin HD
<vinic> :/
<mojo_> i also like the color scheme and that they actually distribute a pallete or two for artists to use
<mojo_> heh... i hope that boom wasn't his processor going nuclear lol
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<mojo_> So... libdcss...  anyone?
<[Devil-Boy] > can someone help
<[Devil-Boy] > i know the type of device i have
<[Devil-Boy] > but i don;t know how to patch it
<CheatersRealm> [Devil-Boy] , what do you mean?
<pw> how's ubuntu as a server?
<spikeb> pw, apparently fine
<[Devil-Boy] > 0000:02:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controlle r (rev 01)
<spikeb> but it seems desktoppy to me
<pw> spikeb: it's all polished and nice and stuff
<HrdwrBoB> pw: it's ok, some things are irritating
<[Devil-Boy] > i need to patch the drivers so i can use kismet and airsnort
<spikeb> pw, aye
<[Devil-Boy] > :S
<pw> my server looks distinctly untidy compared to my desktop
<HrdwrBoB> pw: I had trouble because I had an SATA adatper and a 3ware card
<spikeb> if i was going to use a server, i would probably use debian proper or centos
<spikeb> or slack
<HrdwrBoB> it didn't load the 3ware drivers on the initrd
<HrdwrBoB> oh god forbid slackware
<pw> HrdwrBoB: the only slight fly in my ointment is the WG311T, but that works fine and I've updated the hardware matrix to say so.
<HrdwrBoB> well I'd like php5
<HrdwrBoB> unfortunately it's not in warty
<pw> ah, I don't need anything like that
<HrdwrBoB> which is irritating me
<pw> I need (thinks) exim4, courier, and apache + php4
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<HrdwrBoB> well I'm tempted just to go with php4
<pw> and the box is dead simple
<spikeb> I really like the human icon set
<CheatersRealm> will hoary get rc's before it's ready?
<HrdwrBoB> but I know the programmers would love the new features of 5
<spikeb> how come it's not the default in hoary yet?
<spikeb> CheatersRealm, yes
<CheatersRealm> spikeb, and once they start coming out, the testing should be pretty stable, yeah?
<spikeb> if the first release is any indication, yes.
<spikeb> brb
<[Devil-Boy] > does anyone understands about orinoco drivers in linux?
<[Devil-Boy] > it's related to wireless
<[Devil-Boy] > or wi fi
<will> how do i set the path for a fnt directory?
<will> sorry FONT directory!
<[Devil-Boy] > The Linux Orinoco Driver - CVS>> anyone who can help me with this?
<rob66221> unable to get cd drive to mount: "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist" ... it is a fresh install from this cd drive ... can anyone help?
<scizzo> rob66221: what are you trying to do actually?
<rob66221> scizzo, just checking out and learning linux; want to view contents of cd
<scizzo> rob66221: so mount /cdrom gives you that error?
<EpheMeroN> hey guys i downloaded and installed java off the forums HOWTO section but still won't work in firefox
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: did you do the steps with copy stuff ?
<EpheMeroN> yes i downloaded the java off the link, then did copy/paste in a terminal just as the thread mentioned
<imka> hi
<s0cks> ogra : You here?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: have you restarted firefox?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: and did you copy/paste to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ ?
<rob66221> scizzo, doing Computer > Disks > (double-click) CD-ROM 1 gives me that error; I will try mount /cdrom now  ... standby
<ogra> s0cks: ?
<EpheMeroN> I'll try now 'cuz I did this yesterday so maybe a reboot fixed it lemme check.
<imka> gnomemeeting says it needs a full-duplex soundcard. what's full duplex? does a via onboard sound device fall in that category?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: you don't need to reboot
<s0cks> ogra : so what went on at the conference?
<ogra> s0cks: a lot of nice talks...... much hacking......
<sjoerd> imka: that means you need a soundcard that can record and output audio at the same time
<s0cks> ogra : Excellent
<ogra> s0cks: seen the pictures ?
<s0cks> A few.
<rob66221> scizzo, yes from terminal, "mount /cdrom" gives error "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<imka> sjoerd thanks. i think i should look at some database. but im afraid that i won't be able to do that with my onboard one
<Hikaru79> Anyone know where I can find a non-binary version of libtcltk for ruby?
<scizzo> rob66221: ummm....you shouldn't use scd0
<s0cks> ogra : http://foodfight.org/fotos/2004/07-19%20First%20pictures/?IMG_0003.JPG
<EpheMeroN> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198   >>> that's what I did. The very first post in the thread. I did that and Java is not working yet.
<rob66221> scizzo, this was the default install setting; what should I do to correct?
<sjoerd> imka: dunno, iirc gnomemeeting tests for it, but i'm not sure
<scizzo> rob66221: is this the standard install of warty?
<ogra> s0cks: heh.... i have only seen the hotel...... treenaks was there a day before it started
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<rob66221> scizzo, yes, it's the standard warty install
<ogra> s0cks: .... so he could take nice pics of mataro
<scizzo> rob66221: dmesg |grep hd
<s0cks> ogra : I would have loved to come, but taxi fare from the USA is a bit expensive.
<scizzo> rob66221: try to find which one is your CD drive
<sjoerd> s0cks: that picture is not in spain
<EpheMeroN> scizzo: done
<ogra> sjoerd: lol
<s0cks> lol
<ogra> sjoerd: true, amsterdam i guess
<s0cks> I wanna go there to have some legal hash brownies.
<mitochondyu> hi all
<sjoerd> ogra: yeah either amsterdam or utrecht
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: well....could you tell me the libjava thingy
<mitochondyu> anyone knows does linux have a program like GRABIT, using usenet to download stuff?
<vinic> will : what's the command for cleaning screen in shell?
<ogra> s0cks: its illegal, even in nl, they just connive it
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<vinic>  what's the command for cleaning screen in shell?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: show me the whole line
<EpheMeroN> total 20
<EpheMeroN> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root        19600 2004-10-13 05:50 libnullplugin.so
<s0cks> lol
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: thats it?
<EpheMeroN> yes
<rob66221> scizzo, "dmesg | grep cd" reveals "sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray"
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: ls -l .mozilla/firefox/plugins/
<s0cks> Ubuntu has a HUGE wiki.
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: in your homedir
<scizzo> rob66221: mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<scizzo> rob66221: try that
<scizzo> rob66221: that is: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<EpheMeroN> ls: .mozilla/firefox/plugins/: No such file or directory
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: you haven't followed the howto completely then
<EpheMeroN> A few posts below it says to: mkdir /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<jocco> HI again :) can anyone please refer me to a verbose tutorial on setting up Ubuntu and my windows system conected through a cheep router ? :) TIA
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: aaa...
<EpheMeroN> Do I need to do that and THEN run the install?
<HrdwrBoB> scizzo: no you should be able to use pmount as a user
<HrdwrBoB> that's what pmount is for
<HrdwrBoB> pmount /dev/sr0
<HrdwrBoB> jocco: install ubuntu
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: sudo  ln -s /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<HrdwrBoB> jocco: use interweb
<HrdwrBoB> the end
<jocco> Ok thanks :)
<HrdwrBoB> jocco: a cheap router should still have DHCP etc
<HrdwrBoB> so it will all be automatic
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: try that...and then restart firefox
<rob66221> scizzo, "mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom" gives "mount: only root can do that"; so I am doing "su" and can't remember setting a root password during install, ug; is there a default?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: in the search: about:plugins
<jocco> Thank you :)
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: look if everything is found there
<scizzo> rob66221: sudo please
<scizzo> rob66221: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<Dekkard> hmm
<jocco> http://interweb.spb.ru/
<jocco> ?
<EpheMeroN> scizzo: can I pm u?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: why?
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: I told you what to try...could you please try that instead?
<rob66221> scizzo, that did it :) what do I need to do to make the desktop icon (Computer > Disks > CD-ROM 1) run the proper command now?
<EpheMeroN> I did -and restarted Firefox.
<EpheMeroN> didn't work
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: hold on....sudo ln -s /usr/local blabla /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/file did not work ?
<jocco> in kde I used konquor to access my FTP, what do people in Gnome use? (with GUI please :) )
<crimsun> nautilus?
<EpheMeroN> no sir
* jocco looks for addressbar
<Ribs> or gftp if you don't like nautilus constantly fucking up
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3713.html
<scizzo> EpheMeroN: try to follow that howto for java...it worked fine for me
<EpheMeroN> k
<EpheMeroN> thanks
<thrift> does anyone have the nvidia drivers working under ubuntu 64?  I'm getting garbled textures in wolfet and unreal won't load....
<JStrike> jocco : Why are you looking for an address bar?
<scizzo> rob66221: hmmm...change the options in /etc/fstab
<jocco> in nautalis yes :)
* jocco cant spell well in english
<JStrike> jocco : No. I am asking why you would be looking for one?
<Dekkard> just install gftp
<jocco> to access my FTP
<JStrike> Click on the File Menu and the "connect to server"
<jocco> yes I am apt-geting gftp now thankyou :)
#ubuntu 2009-12-28
<`boz> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 06a3:0422 Saitek PLC ST90 Joystick
<`boz> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:009d Microsoft Corp.
<`boz> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<`boz> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 18ec:3299
<`boz> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 054c:01bd Sony Corp. MRW62E Multi-Card Reader/Writer
<`boz> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot4> `boz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> pastebin ... :(
<D3RGPS31> xD
<lazyPower> I'm having issues using MonoDevelop 2.2 on ubuntu 9.10 regarding the GTK namespace not being found. I have libgtk-cli installed and the dlls are located on my system... is there something i need to be updating the MonoDevelop settings with to find the libraries? -- long shot for an answer here
<minimec> `boz: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-uvc-devel@lists.berlios.de/msg04679.html
<`boz> sorry about the flood ppl but does that mean anything re the webcam?
<D3RGPS31> in grub2, i've set gfxmode to 1400x1050 (it was listed in hwinfo), the menu list is shown in this resolution, but during bootup it goes blank (or just sticks with the last thing on-screen), it boots into the OS though; what can i do to have it display properly? o:
<jiohdi> `boz: who makes your webcam?
<minimec> `boz: Read the link I gave you...
<`boz> on to it thanks minimec
<luthkgi> bonsoir, je cherche a remettre en route un périphérique nomme eth0
<LjL> !fr | luthkgi
<ubottu> luthkgi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Aleoss> How do I get Pidgin's XMPP protocol to conntect to MSN?
<janisozaur> Aleoss: you don't
<janisozaur> Aleoss: use msn protocol for that
<janisozaur> is it possible to use dbus from a daemon?
<jeff_205> JOIN
<mgru> siema
<mgru> :)
<Aleoss> janisozaur: So I gotta Wine MSN then if I want to get my webcam working in Pidgin since Pidgin only supports Webcam in XMPP and GTalk?
<MatBoy> weird, suspend works sometimes and sometimes half
<wolter> I have to start compiz myself when I boot up.. can somebody help me?
<MatBoy> what is the new ubuntu channel ?
<wolter> MatBoy, #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> MatBoy: for 10.04, #ubuntu+1
<MatBoy> lstarnes: 10.04 already ?
<wolter> MatBoy, yes... well, in alpha
<lstarnes> MatBoy: it's the current development release
<MatBoy> wow
<MatBoy> ncie
<MatBoy> nice
<wolter> MatBoy, what are you running?
<lstarnes> MatBoy: 9.10 is the most recent supported release
<D3RGPS31> when using fglrx drivers in 9.10, 2D movements (scrolling, moving windows, playing videos) is choppy, but 3D is fine; what could I do?
<lazyPower> Anybody here a mono developer using Ubuntu 9.10?
<MatBoy> ok, than I will ask here... 9.10... suspend sometimes shutsdown almost everything, my harddisks too but not my mobo and fans
<MatBoy> lstarnes: yes but I thought +1 was for less n00b questions :)
<salvo_> irc://irc.Abjects.net/elitewarez
<MatBoy> because there are too many of them here from time to time
<flaccid> whats the configuration that disables root login. i modified /etc/shadow via passwd -u and now just need to find if the rest is sshd or something else, where it says 'Please login as the ubuntu user'
<Psinetic> um...anyone know how to check voicemails with skype on ubuntu? i don't see an option here, can't find anything with google, there is no skype irc.
<janisozaur> D3RGPS31: first of all why not trying upgrading to 9.12?
<jeff_205> where to find list of chat commands
<lstarnes> jeff_205: /help
<jeff_205> thanks
<D3RGPS31> janisozaur: i'm using ubuntu 9.10, drivers 9.12 xD
<janisozaur> D3RGPS31: oh, i see. my bad :P
<D3RGPS31> janisozaur: but the 2D 'performance' is the same throughout all drivers i've tested
<neezer> -X not working with ssh.
<janisozaur> neezer: does your server support it?
<neezer> When I type ssh -X ipaddress I log in properly.
<neezer> yes.
<MatBoy> what could case bad suspend issues ?
<MatBoy> or pauze issues
<flaccid> so nobody knows the disable root config ?
<Psinetic> nevermind i figured it out
<neezer> then when I type firefox to use firefox from the server it doesn't load up.
<janisozaur> neezer: any output?
<neezer> in fact yesterday once it actually just loaded firefox from my local computer.
<neezer> nope.
<salvo> irc://irc.Abjects.net/elitewarez
<edbian> flaccid, What do you mean?  I just got here...
<neezer> fahmon won't work either.
<flaccid> edbian: i would like to re-enable root in karmic for ssh
<m0ar> I try to set the option -i to my emesene in Startup Applications, but it just resets to /usr/bin/emesene instantly. Why?
<neezer> same thing...when I hit enter the cursor goes to the next line and nothing happens.
<edbian> flaccid, You want root to log in under ssh?  You're aware of the security danger in that?
<flaccid> edbian: yes
<santiago> guys
<santiago> Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
<santiago>        0       0        0        0      removed
<santiago>        1       8       18        1      active sync   /dev/sdb2
<santiago> can you explain to me...
<FloodBot4> santiago: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D3RGPS31> use pastine D:<
<edbian> flaccid, All you have to do is edit the ssh file: /etc/ssh/ssh.conf
<D3RGPS31> pastebin* >.>
<edbian> flaccid, It might be /etc/ssh.conf  I don't remember.  It's somewhere in there
<flaccid> edbian: no such file exists
<jeff_205> anyone have any experience with kaffeine and digital tv tuner
<santiago> can you PLEASE explain to me... will shit happen if i format that sdb device?
<flaccid> edbian: edit what exactly?
<salvo> xdcc send #
<janisozaur> flaccid: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<neezer> janisozaur: could the internet provider be blocking my X11 port forwarding?
<m0ar> I try to set the option -i to my emesene in Startup Applications, but it just resets to /usr/bin/emesene instantly. Why, and how to make it start with -i?
<flaccid> janisozaur: and ?
<trism> m0ar: I find editing the startup applications entires in karmic to be problematic, you will probably have better luck creating a new entry and deleting the old one
<flaccid> i already have PermitRootLogin yes in there
<m0ar> trism: Okay, I'll try
<janisozaur> neezer: that would imply that they actually do know something about technology. i say i doubt it.
<m0ar> trism: Is '/usr/bin/emesene -i' correctly formatted?
<jeff_205> what about a digital tv irc chat
<trism> m0ar: looks correct to me
<flaccid> well, anyone can help for real?
<m0ar> trism: Okay, I'll tell in a moment
<neezer> well, could it just be really slow....I have just been waiting for about 5 minutes and my fahmon is loading up with the normal (on server) in the window title bar.
<neezer> what might cause firefox to just open up a local browser instead of one on my server?
<`boz> Thanks minimec up and running
<janisozaur> neezer: i don't think anything could apart from being logged in locally
<gnufreex> Hi! Can someone tell me how to get 3D acceleration with Radeon X1300 ?
<gnufreex> Is it even posible?
<minimec> `boz: np ;)
<Slart> !ati | gnufreex, this might work.. perhaps
<ubottu> gnufreex, this might work.. perhaps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neezer> what do you mean by "logged in locally"?
<m0ar> trism: Works finers now, thanks
<gnufreex> Thanks
<`boz> Don't know if this a quickie or not but two monitors on one machine ?
<krezlyn> hey, can someone help me possibly how do i find out what is running as a user threw ssh?
<Slart> neezer: running through ssh?
<neezer> yeah.
<_Lucretia_> for sane to work with a libusb scanner, do I still need the line in fstab to mount the usbfs?
<fofofooffo> if i want to invoke a program and NOT have it be tied to the terminal... how should i do that?  command is:  alltray -st -na -g 300x724+980 xulrunner /usr/share/prism/prism/application.ini -webapp slimtimer@prism.app
<`boz> can i use the vga from the motherboard that was working as well as the vga from the video card that is currently working?
<Slart> neezer: firefox uses a weird script to start .. it checks to see if there are any local firefox processes running before it starts stuff..
<Slart> neezer: there is a switch.. something like "firefox --no-remote"
<D3RGPS31> when using fglrx drivers (9.4-9.12) in ubuntu 9.10, 2D movements (scrolling, moving windows, playing videos) is choppy, but 3D is fine; what could I do?
<Slart> neezer: that should run the process on the remote computer instead of the local
<neezer> If I shut down firefox on my local computer would that work too?
<Slart> neezer: perhaps.. I'm not sure
<gnufreex> Err... that link did not helped
<gnufreex> I get nothing in jockey-gtk
<minimec> `boz: Normally the integrated GPU is disabled, when you plug a GPU on the AGP/PCI-e slot.
<neezer> we'll see. I am trying to load up firefox right now, but my internet is pretty slow out here.
<neezer> I'm on an oil rig in wyoming, and we have a satellite ISP.
<perlsyntax> How do i  get fluxbox to start u on ubuntu?
<Slart> `boz: not sure.. there are some solutions for using several screens on one system.. I've never tried them myself though..
<neezer> and the oil company is too cheap to pay for any upgraded bandwidth.
<Slart> !twinview | `boz
<ubottu> `boz: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<pompa__> flash question: to play media contents in firefox under kde wich plugin I have to choose?
<Slart> !dual
<`boz> so i have to use two video outs from the same source i.e. the video card?
<Slart> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<neezer> anyways, thanks for the advice slart. I appreciate it.
<Slart> `boz: check line above
<Slart> neezer: you're welcome
<`boz> cheers
<jeff_205> #kaffeine
<Slart> pompa__: go with the adobe plugin.. it's not very good but it's the best alternative you've got
<gnufreex> I have Radeon X1300 and Hardware Drivers do not show any restricted drivers available
<Slart> pompa__: oh.. or you meant.. as a media player plugin?
<centHOGG> gnufreex: yeah ATI that way
<pompa__> Slart: yes, that was so
<indy__> hello... is there someone that can help me with a mixer? My nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 on karmic 9.10 is recognized and I can set up all the volumes in the alsamixer.... but the mixer of gnome don't allow me to set up the mic. I can't record nor use skype
<pompa__> Slart: every altarnative of that proposed seems to be gnome-oriented...
<Slart> pompa__: I have no idea then.. perhaps the people in #kubuntu knows what is good for KDE
<gnufreex> centHOGG: But that comunity HOWTO says that FGLRX should pop up in hardware drives
<neezer> is there a way to configure mediatomb from command line without having to go into firefox to tell it which folders to serve up?
<minimec> gnufreex: There are no property drivers for your card anymore. Only solution in karmic to have full support for your card, is to enable the kms features (kernelmodesettings) for your ati device.
<gnufreex> And it does not say what to do if it dont
<gnufreex> minimec: how to do that?
<arooni> i'm looking for a timer that is somewhat scriptable... what i want to do is set up a timer that does this:  runs from 25 => 0 minutes (productivity time) and then has some sort of sound or visisual indicator.  then it automatically starts a 5 minute (break period) where it goes from 5 minutes to 0 and then has a visual/bell sound.  then starts all over.  any tool that does this for ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> arooni: yes, quite a few actually
<arooni> tonsofpcs, what would you recommmend?  i'd like to make it automatic
<Slart> arooni: there might be a few.. check for RSI or write a simple bash script
<arooni> Slart, what is RSI
<tonsofpcs> arooni: google.
<tonsofpcs> or apt-cache search
<tonsofpcs> or freshmeat
<Slart> arooni: something like Repetetive Strain Injury
<Slart> arooni: when you're doing the same thing for extended periods of tim
<minimec> gnufreex: create a file 'radeon.conf' in /etc/init.d/ with the following line ... 'options radeon modeset=1'. Then run 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all' and reboot.
<mmarc__> hi, do we have any other vnc clients, except vinagre? I need one where I can manually specify vnc port number, that is possible in tigervnc/tightvnc, but both are not available in Karmic repos.
<gnufreex> Thanks
<matborda> err...what's this?
<Slart> arooni: in bash something like sleep 60*25;beep;sleep 60*5;beep   there are fancy "beep" utilities out there.. you'll probably have to do the calculations for the sleep timer yourself
<gnufreex> One question before I reboot. Will I be able to play games with KMS ?
<argon_> test
<Slart> !info workrave | arooni, this might be worth checking out
<ubottu> arooni,: workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-7ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 324 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get my laptops sound to be routed to my windows desktop PC and come out there instead?
<kheera> Flynsarmy: yes. easy? not really.
<Slart> Flynsarmy: if there is a pulseaudio client for windows it is =) ... I'm not sure if there is another way
<minimec> gnufreex: kms should give you best performance for your card, compiz-support included.
<gnufreex> oke
<minimec> gnufreex: ... but, kms is a rather new technology.  So there will be improvements.
<Slart> Flynsarmy: hehe.. and here I thought I was joking about pulseaudio for windows .. http://www.cendio.com/pulseaudio/
 * flaccid goes back to work
<Flynsarmy> Slart, heh yea, i just found a tutorial by some guy who managed to do exactly what i watn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791643
<Slart> Flynsarmy: looks nice.. hope you get it to work
<arooni> Slart, workrave works sooo wlel!
<Slart> arooni: good =)
<modumass> hey all, im trying to find the ip address of my NAS - any idea how to list all IPs on my network?
<RedDragon> helllo
<Slart> modumass: nmap can do it.. hang on.. let me check the syntax
<modumass> Slart, yeh i just installed nmap
<Slart> modumass: nmap -sP 192.168.0.*  should give you a quick list
<Slart> modumass: that's assuming whatever you're looking for is answering pings
<Aleoss> I'm trying to run Windows Messenger 7.0 through Wine 1.1.35 I got it to install and load up, but I can't connect to my account. It just stops the login process and alerts me that there is a newer version of MSN out.
<RedDragon> i have a porgram that send me a email when something happens but it don't send any thing there is no places in the sript for what the mail server is any help?
<modumass> Slart, I used nmap 192.168.0.0/16
<modumass> its thinking
<RedDragon> do i need to set up some kind of mail thing
<Slart> modumass: that probably works too.. it only took a couple of seconds on my machine
<mallochigh> crap
<modumass> Slart, it should be, ime watching stuff from xbmc which is drawing data from that NAS
<alberto> Does anybody know why Ubuntu Karmic recognises my Tv Tuner as a Philips, instead of Hauppauge HVR-1100? This is why I can't get it to work...
<mallochigh> does any one know how I can fix my initrd, its for a live cd... when I do cat /proc/devices I don't see a cdrom I can't find  a /dev/{h,s}d{a,b,c,d} or a /dev/cdrom
<mallochigh> anyhelp appreciated
<Slart> alberto: it might be a phillips chip inside the card.. or it might be a bug in the driver.. a typo in some list of id strings/numbers
<lstarnes> alberto: check /dev too
<modumass> Slart, it spat out Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-12-28 11:46 EST
<modumass> Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 5.96 seconds
<mallochigh> mkno mentions cdrom on ata and as scsi
<lstarnes> alberto: wait, never mind
<mallochigh> i meant dmesg
<alberto> Slart and lstarnes Thank you
<alberto> Slart What should I do?
<RedDragon> i have a porgram that send me a email when something happens but it don't send any thing there is no places in the sript for what the mail server is any help?
<Slart> modumass: hmm.. try a  larger address space.. nmap -sP 192.168.0.1/32 perhaps
<isolat3dsh33p> !bash-completion
<isolat3dsh33p> !bashcompletion
<lstarnes> !info bash-completion | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: bash-completion (source: bash-completion): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.0-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 101 kB, installed size 544 kB
<modumass> Slart, hmmm, Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-12-28 11:48 EST
<modumass> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<modumass> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.03 seconds
<Slart> alberto: well.. there's not really a lot you can do.. wait for the program to get fixed? I'm not sure
<modumass> sorry will pastebin
<sprockets> Does KDE have grouping icons like windows does for tasks?
<sprockets> or gnome or DE
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: thanks, how to use this stuff?
<alberto> Slart I'm using, (or trying to use) mythtv
<lstarnes> isolat3dsh33p: I don't know
<Slart> alberto: never used it.. sorry
 * centHOGG stuck on geexbox
<alberto> Slart Which one do you use?
<alberto> Slart (If you use any)
<isolat3dsh33p> lstarnes: thanks anyway ;)
<Slart> alberto: I've got a Popcorn A110.. it probably runs linux too.. but I can't mess with it
<alberto> What do you think works better, KDE or Gnome? (I use Gnome)
<alberto> Should I install both?
<DaZ> alberto: kde has much more featuers.
<DaZ> tures :f
<Slart> alberto: I have no idea.. perhaps you should ask in a channel for mythtv, I'm sure they have one
<jeff_205> anyone have any idea on how to turn off the hard has errors thingy
<jeff_205> i meant hard drive has errors thingy
<vlt> jeff_205: Replace the drive
<jeff_205> drive is good just formated it with manufacturs software before install
<vlt> jeff_205: What does the error msg look like?
<caseys> can i send email by the terminal?
<jeff_205> it just asks if i want to check the drive because of errors, it is in ntfs format
<iceroot> caseys: mail
<Slart> caseys: yes.. there are some command line email-clients.. for use in scripts and such
<caseys> i need one for a script
<iceroot> caseys: use the command mail
<vlt> jeff_205: NTFS is a file system. That has (nearly) nothing to do with drive errors.
<caseys> how do i set it up
<iceroot> caseys: man mail
<jeff_205> well that is the drive ubuntu is complaining about
<kcj1993> can anyone help me? ubtuntu is using 400mb at start up excluding cache
<iceroot> kcj1993: use top and see what app is using the ram
<Slart> !info sendemail | caseys, in case you need a scriptable email client thingy
<ubottu> caseys,: sendemail (source: sendemail): Lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.55-3 (karmic), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<alberto> Which package name does kde have?
<kcj1993> it looks like xorg
<iceroot> alberto: kubuntu-desktop
<luserific> anyone know if the issues with SoundConverter have been fixed? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7034&page=2
<alberto> iceroot Thank you
<lstarnes> alberto: kubuntu-desktop contains kde and many other applications included in kubuntu
<alberto> Which one is just kde?
<vlt> jeff_205: So, what does the error msg exactly look like?
<caseys> i get
<caseys> :~$ sudo man mail
<caseys> No manual entry for mail
<iceroot> caseys: why using sudo for man?
<Slart> jeff_205: in ubuntu 9.10 there is a s.m.a.r.t hard drive status daemon thingy.. you can run it from System, Administration, Disk utility
<socomm> HELLO ALL
<caseys> idk
<socomm> hope someone here can help me
<iceroot> !sudo | caseys
<ubottu> caseys: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jeff_205> just a small box saying the drive has errors.  did forced fsck on linux one no errors
<socomm> I have dual screen and I want my second monitor to be portrait mode
<socomm> Can anyone help?
<socomm> I'm using NVIDIA card
<caseys> i know
<kcj1993> http://imgur.com/o6tqD.png    http://imgur.com/ix5Vi.png
<vlt> jeff_205: Again: fsck is for checking file systems.
<caseys> d i need to install a program
<Aleoss> Ugh.... Even MSN 7.5 won't login.
<Aleoss> Damn you Microsoft!
<iceroot> !ot | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> !ot | Aleoss
<ubottu> Aleoss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> alberto: sorry wrong nick
<Slart> kcj1993: I'm not sure if you need to worry about virtual memory.. those columns are confusing sometimes
<iceroot> caseys: look what ubottu told you about sendemail
<alberto> iceroot No problem
<caseys> ol
<jeff_205> i believe it is sda for linux and sdb  for the ntfs
<Aleoss> It is on topic iceroot: It's about Wine 1.1.35 on Ubuntu 9.10 AMDx64
<kcj1993> Slart: did you check the other screen shot?
<scunizi> jeff_205: which did you install first?
<alberto> Is it recommended to install both Gnome and KDE desktop environments?
<iceroot> Aleoss: "damn microsoft" has nothing to do with ubuntu-support
<lstarnes> alberto: no
<alberto> Or should I leave just one?
<scunizi> alberto: only if you want :)
<lstarnes> alberto: but it isn't unrecommended
<lstarnes> alberto: you can have both
<iceroot> alberto: you can install both but dont need, just use the one you like
<bjqrn0> I have some strange problem, X freezes for just a few milliseconds all the time, think it's since I installed nvidia-glx-180, but not sure
<Slart> kcj1993: mm.. it's using 400MB total.. out of 1.1 GB... that doesn't sound to bad
<Aleoss> Does anyone know a version of MSN Messgenger that is compatible to Wine 1.1.35 that will actually log in and not get rejected by Microsoft's servers?
<bjqrn0> this becomes really annoying since I'm trying to play quake live and the mouse freezes all the time for just a few ms
<alberto> Will that be a problem? (If I use the both of them)
<iceroot> Aleoss: why not using a native linux client instead of using wine?
<kcj1993> Slart: it is when it only used to use about 180
<lstarnes> alberto: probably not
<EastDallas> Aleoss:  Why not just use pidgin?
<Aleoss> iceroot: Closest thing is aMSN but I heard bad reviews of it.
<iceroot> alberto: no, i am using xubuntu/ubuntu and kubuntu desktop at one machine
<Aleoss> EastDallas: I am using Pidgin but it doesn't support webcam.
<Slart> kcj1993: hmm.. when did it change? after some update?
<iceroot> Aleoss: what about trying it?
<iceroot> Aleoss: the new im from karmic (dont know the name) should use webcam
<alberto> However, it will need much more disk space, won't it?
<iceroot> alberto: sure
<kcj1993> Slart: I don't know, maybe it was an update, or maybe it's 9.10
<scunizi> bjqrn0: the latest stable driver is in the 190's.. much better performance then the 180 driver.
<EastDallas> iceroot: Aleoss: It's called empathy
<iceroot> EastDallas: thx
<iceroot> Aleoss: have a look at empathy
<Slart> kcj1993: try sorting that process list according to the "memory" column.. not virtual memory
<scunizi> Aleoss: you could also try emesen
<kcj1993> ok
<bjqrn0> hmm, that in the 9.04 apt scunizi ?
<m0ar> Aleoss: A big thumbs up for Emesene tbh
<EastDallas> Aleoss: I believe if you install the latest version of Pidgin from the pidgin repository, it does support webcam.
<m0ar> Aleoss: Or btlbee if you like IRC
<iceroot> m0ar: he want webcam-support
<Aleoss> EastDallas: Pidgin only supports webcam on XMPP and GTalk.
<m0ar> iceroot: Okay
<cmwslw> i just installed Moblin on my netbook and it's grub legacy overwrote the grub2 that my Ubuntu NBR had installed
<scunizi> bjqrn0: probably not.. it's typically a binary blob direct from nvidia.. fairly easy to install but you have to reinstall with each kernel upgrade
<alberto> Do you all agree KDE is better than gnome or, at least, people prefer it?
<iceroot> m0ar: but of couse bitlbee is the best one out there + irssi + screen + ssh
<caseys> ubottu: i like to know if sendemail will work with this scirpt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> !best | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scunizi> alberto: them's fighten' words.. everyone has a prefence.. none better then the other.
<iceroot> alberto: just try them (maybe with a live-cd or virtual machine)
<cmwslw> the legacy grub is broken and i need to restore grub2
<bjqrn0> alberto: I totally disagree
<bjqrn0> KDE just eats so much performance
<caseys> thats a smaert bot
<Slart> alberto: ubuntu uses gnome by default.. kubuntu uses KDE.. if you ask me it's just different.. although I like what the KDE people are doing when it comes to getting the memory footprint down.. but I still use gnome for everyday use
<kcj1993> Slart: http://imgur.com/aGNny.png
<caseys> iceroot:i like to know if sendemail will work with this scirpt
<alberto> I'm asking you this because I used to work with KDE, but I prefer Gnome
<alberto> By far
<alberto> And I don't mean it's visually more attractive
<wolter> my home directory is causing nautilus and compiz to not start
<bleepbloop> what kind of formatting do i need to do to a USB stick before using unetbootin to make UNR bootable via the disk?
<wolter> help
<iceroot> caseys: what script?
<Slart> kcj1993: well.. it's hard to say what it might be.. I don't see anything really strange in that process list.. lots of small widgets and stuff that use some memory but that's not uncommon
<iceroot> caseys: what about trying it?
<alberto> But also more efficient.
<iceroot> alberto: everyone is prefering another app
<iceroot> alberto: so its a bad idea to ask what is the best app. normally there is not one single best app (like zsh :))
<mallochigh> dumb question how do you mount a cdrom from within an initramfs?
<alberto> However, I notice there are a lot of packages made for KDE lately...
<mubashir> hi
<mallochigh> I'm sitting at a shell and its making fun of me.. help
<vlt> mallochigh: `mount -t iso9660 /dev/your_cd_drive /some_mount_point`
<mallochigh> vlt the dev nods aren't there
<mallochigh> cdrom is mentioned in the dmesg
<mallochigh> its ithin a virtual bo
<mallochigh> it within a virtual box, i've compiled cdrom every where i could in the kernel..
<tully> hi
<vlt> mallochigh: `cat /proc/partitions`
<vlt> mallochigh: Is the cdrom listed?
<mallochigh> nothing was listed ecept for the table headings of cat/proc/partitions
<remyo> Does cat support syntax highlighting?
<vlt> remyo: I don't know, but you could try `vim -R`
<mallochigh> this drives me nuts cause im sitting at a bash prompt using the same kernel.. im going to reboot that machine now and see if that is still the case..
<Ranakah> how can i kill this? kill -9 PID don't work :S  3224 ?        Zl     1:07 [transmission] <defunct>
<remyo> vlt: Yeah, but I still have to open and close vim. I like the quickness of cat.
<antlarr> hmmm, I just run insserv to try to install a single service, and it has completely modified my rcN.d scripts (using 9.10)
<alberto> Is there any site where I can find Linux drivers?
<antlarr> any idea on how to restore the scripts that I should have there?
<alberto> (I'm trying to make Ubuntu Karmic recognise my DVD writer as so, not just as a DVD reader...
<alberto> By the way, excuse my english...
<antlarr> alberto: dvd writers usually work out of the box, just run your preferred dvd writer application
<Slart> Ranakah: I don't think you can kill zombies.. on the other hand they don't use any resources afaik
<kcj1993> Slart, I suspect an update
<e-i-k-e> hello
<alberto> antlarr Excuse me... What do you mean "Out of the Box"?
<Slart> Ranakah: a reboot will get rid of it though.. if you really want it gone
<antlarr> alberto: (sorry everyone for the spanish) que simplemente funcionan sin hacer nada
<e-i-k-e> ive problem to install my nvidia driver http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397205/
<alberto> antlarr Oh, you're a spaniard!
<e-i-k-e> i installed the linux-image-2.6.32-020632-generic mainline kenrel plus sources but the nvidia setup does not find the sources
<modumass> hi all, um, which of these is my NAS?
<Slart> kcj1993: perhaps it will improve after some more updates.. hard to tell... if you want to use the cache you can configure the "swapiness" of the kernel.. I think it's a setting somewhere in the /proc tree
<modumass> actually, lazyness did that typing
<e-i-k-e> hope somebody here will help me... #ubuntu-de is already sleeping
<alberto> antlarr How did you notice I'm spanish too?
<miki> e-i-k-e karmic uses 2.6.31
<antlarr> by the name?
<miki> not 2.6.32
<alberto> antlarr I could be Italian also...
<e-i-k-e> miki: yes, but on the orig. kernel my wlan is producing kernel panics nonstop
<alberto> antlarr Or Portuguese...
<alberto> antlarr :)
<antlarr> alberto: you're going out of topic :)
<e-i-k-e> thats why i am trying another kernel version
<alberto> antlarr Anyway, let's get to the point
<miki> Do you use NDISwraper?
<e-i-k-e> miki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126/comments/62
<alberto> antlarr Brasero doesn't recognise my DVD writer
<e-i-k-e> miki: i tried ndiswrapper. one windows driver is accepted but the wlan is not working with it.
<alberto> antlarr Only Image recorder.
<e-i-k-e> realtek supported a linux driver but this is not perfect
<miki> I see
<minimec> e-i-k-e: Have a look at /usr/src. Maybe you have to extract the sources. The sources could be in a tar file or so...
<e-i-k-e> miki: and as the user on launchpad wrote that the kernel panic is not appearing on another kernel version i decided to try this. @ubuntu-de they said better use an non-ubuntu patched kernel than have non stop kernel panics
<antlarr> alberto: no idea, it has always worked for me
<alberto> antlarr Where are you from?
<e-i-k-e> minimec: ah, okay. was not extracted
<miki> If you use non-Ubuntu kernel, ABI will break
<e-i-k-e> minimec: i thought when i am installing it via gdebi it will be ready for use :D
<nomnex> anyone with a Intel 855 chip? It has been hell to install Karmic and I can't get the Desktop effect to work
<e-i-k-e> miki: ABI ?
<miki> And lots of packages wont work
<e-i-k-e> oh... sounds not good -..-
<miki> Beter go with another distro
<Datz> hi,installing ubuntu is not working
<Datz> what can I do
<e-i-k-e> hm... i switched to linux a week ago and ubuntu was fine for me until know
<Slart> nomnex: I know 9.04 had some intel problems.. but I thought they fixed it for 9.10
<nomnex> Datz: the CD?
<scunizi> Datz: how is it not working?
<Slart> !intel | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<caseys> its a script for a program that sends a email and i like to see if it will work with sendemail
<e-i-k-e> miki: where can i find out what the kernel of the alpha1 of lucid lynx is?
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.9.9 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Datz> nomnex:  scunizi, yes cd. gets to a state "detecting file systems.  Then screen just starts flashing black, then text from existing install.
<Slart> e-i-k-e: there it is.
<apr> any ubuntu gamers out there with experience with punkbuster?
<Datz> and all progress freezes
<nomnex> Datz: I could not run the installation CD Karmic on my notebook before setting acpi=off
<Datz> nomnex: I saw that option. I'll try it. thanks
<e-i-k-e> Slart: do you think switching to alpha1 of lucid lynx is an good idea as i dont know much about linux at all
<nomnex> Datz: what's the model make?
<Datz> nomnex: what happened?
<Slart> e-i-k-e: nah.. not yet.. perhaps in a couple of months..
<Datz> nomnex:  it is a P4 system
<scunizi> e-i-k-e: it will break over the next few months on and off
<e-i-k-e> okay
<Slart> e-i-k-e: but I'm not really sure what I would recommend instead.. if karmic isn't working for you
<nomnex> Datz: the CD installation was freezing after 10 sec.
<minimec> e-i-k-e: No! Switching to lucid right now on a productive machine is not a good idea!
<Datz> nomnex: with a ASrock mobo
<Datz> nomnex: ok, I'll try with acpi off
<e-i-k-e> the problem is the wlan... everything else runs fine under the standard kernel
<Datz> nomnex, I'll report back later, thanks
<e-i-k-e> but after 4-24h gnome freezes and i have a blinking caps lock of death
<miki> e-i-k-e: Lucid is definetly not god idea. You could try Mandriva, just wait to look which kernel uses
<nomnex> Datz: good luck
<minimec> e-i-k-e: ndiswrapper could also be a solution...
<e-i-k-e> minimec: ndiswrapper was not really working
<alberto> Is there any site where I can download linux drivers from?
<alberto> I need Hauppauge HVR-1100 Ubuntu driver
<e-i-k-e> maybe somebody here could decide if using another kernel than the standard one is a bad idea... in ubuntu-de they told me its better to use a non ubuntu kernel than having kernel panics
<e-i-k-e> but here you tell me this is a bad idea
<e-i-k-e> dont know what to do now
<Slart> alberto: drivers are usually included in the distro if they are stable and works
<Xaero> I have a filesystem question, I'm trying to figure out which filesystem I would be best off using... I have a 2tb disk array which I'm hoping to get both a decent amount of performance and stability out of, but mainly I will be using it for video files, music and gaming, which filesystem would you use?
<JCDG> hello friends,   I've been having some troubles witj my upper panel, after I modify the size of it and did a restart of the X system, all my icons and launchers are messed up, thay changed to other places on the panel, the ones that used to be on the left are now on the right and viceversa
<nomnex> Xaero: ext4 for me
<caseys> its a script for a program that sends a email and i like to see if it will work with sendemail
<Blue1> Xaero: I'd use a journaling file system like ext3/ext4 or reiserfs...
<alberto> slart So...What if they're not included?
<Slart> e-i-k-e: it's a bad idea to run a non-ubuntu kernel.. yes.. it's also a bad idea to run a machine with an OS that throws kernel panics around like it's candy.. I would look into other distros.. perhaps there is one that has a different kernel.. or different settings..
<minimec> alberto: Your card should be supported.
<Slart> alberto: then they are usually not stable =)
<miki> JCDG: Right click every icon, then select unlock. Then right click again and select move
<Xaero> e-i-k-e: Compiling kernels for Ubuntu is actually somewhat of a challenge, the ubuntu team makes lots of small modifications to a kernel, and simply put a vanilla-compiled kernel will not boot ubuntu.
<alberto> Slart I mean, Jaunty used to name my tv tuner "Hauppauge HVR-1100", but Karmic says it's a Philips
<alberto> And finds no channels
<Xaero> Blue1, nomnex: thanks for the insight, looks like ext4 it is
<alberto> dvb-t
<Slart> alberto: the point I'm making is that there is no "big linux driver site" because most drivers are included in the distro
<e-i-k-e> Slart: what would you recommend for somebody like me who left windows after ~12 years a week ago
<JCDG> miki, but it also affected the Apps, Places and System Menus...
<alberto> slart ok, I understand
<beginner> I left windows too
<kajt> pierdolic to
<apr> alberto: I wonder if you tried out mythbuntu, if it would have the updated driver, you could try it as a livecd
<e-i-k-e> Xaero: BUT I AM ACTUALLY RUNNING ON THE PPA MAINLINE KERNEL Oo
<Slart> e-i-k-e: try any of the big ones.. Suse, mandrake, fedora, debian... perhaps Arch..
<Blue1> Xaero: as an aside -- I have used reiserfs without problems for 4 years -- I'd switch but I don't have enough room to back up the 1 t/b drive
<e-i-k-e> oops, sry
<beginner> but now got stuck in figuring different files in linux
<alberto> The thing is... KARMIC SUCKS!
<miki> JCDG: Same thing. That can be moved too
<nomnex> Blue1: reiserfs is still in dev?
<Slart> e-i-k-e: they are all different in some way.. but all are well supported and has a lot of users
<Blue1> nomnex: no...
<nomnex> Blue1: that's why I rather go with ext4 now
<alberto> JAUNTY RULES
<e-i-k-e> Slart: can i still use all my firefox, thunderbird whatever settings from my home dir with other distributions?
<Blue1> nomnex: it's a good choice  but there are consequences
<beginner> is anyone really familiar with xorg.conf settings????
<nomnex> beginner: there is no such file on Karmic
<Slart> e-i-k-e: I'm not sure.. I think so.. but I can't guarantee anything
<miki> e-i-k-e: You could even go with Ubuntu 8.4 LTS
<Blue1> nomnex: the delayed write function of ext4, while increasing performance, does imho, DECREASE reliability...
<Xaero> alberto: Karmic was a drastic deviation from the standard linux approach, it was bound to encounter slight distasteful changes with a lot of improvements, its gotta get polished ;)
<nomnex> beginner: but you can write one
<apr> alberto: some hvr-1100 cards are phillips, some have conexant
<JCDG> miki, it does not work, I can only move them until a certain part of the panel, not to all the left side of the panel.
<beginner> I have been trying to get my cube switcher working for half of a day, but been unsuccessful so far
<Xaero> Although, I do have to admit, Karmic boots a LOT faster
<alberto> Xaero What should I do in the meantime?
<nomnex> Blue1: I give you that but I have never experienced any problem - ever
<Blue1> nomnex: the big thing - ext4 is supported...
<miki> JCDG: That is because you have somethin locked. Unlock all icons and try again
<alberto> Xaero Waiting for the improvements to be real?
<nomnex> I should never say never...
<caseys> its a script for a program that sends a email and i like to see if it will work with sendemail
<miki> JCDG: When some item is locked, it prevents moving of others
<Slart> caseys: are you asking a question? I don't really understand
<Xaero> alberto: I would stick with whatever distro and build has been running stable for you, its not always the best to have the latest and greatest, In the windows world I still reccomend XP over Vista or Win7 just because its a stable polished OS (if you can call windows stable); Karmic has several improvements, improved memory management, faster boot times, and its very stable, although some of the changes, such as no more udev rules, and s
<beginner> this is the error I get when I type compiz --replace in consol
<Xaero> mall other issues make things a little more complicated, its just gonna take time to iron out the wrinkles, they just pulled this sheet outta the dryer
<beginner> http://pastebin.com/m682fbb04
<alberto> Xaero You're totally right
<caseys> i have a script for a program that sends a email and i like to see if it will work with sendemail
<JCDG> miki and what happens with the ocons of the apps that I'm using, ie, the xchat icon, the amsn icon, the battery icon, the wifi signal icon, and the volume icon, they are all locked, I suposse...
<Xaero> beginner: it appears you don't have a direct-rendering capable device
<brian> Hey guys, I had some questions about hardware for a new comp build im doing. I wanted to know if there are any Cpu/GPU/Mobo etc brands/models to stay away from. Or any pointers in general with regards to ubuntu friendly hardware.
<Xaero> beginner: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<coz_> beginner,  ok so nothing happens hold on
<beginner> the most stupid one ever
<Quan-Time> anyone got quakelive workin on ubuntu / firefox ? ive had no end of problems
<beginner> ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
<Slart> caseys: yes.. I'm with you so far.. but do you have a question about that?
<Xaero> beginner: what does it say next to direct rendering when you do glxinfo | grep render in a terminal?
<beginner> "No"
<coz_> beginner,    Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<miki> JCDG: If you mean those icons on Systray, the whole systray is treated as one item. You need to right-click on border of it, and then unlock it
<beginner> I also installed all of fglrx drivers
<caseys> slart: could you look at the script to see if it will work
<beginner> and now in the xorg.conf there are 3 device sections!!!
<Slart> caseys: I'm no scripting expert.. but I can take a look.. sure.. put it in a pastebin somewhere
<coz_> beginner,   I would go over to the #compiz channel and talk with  either adamk  or soreau
<beginner> thanks
<coz_> beginner,   they are the ati guys  there  I am the nvidia  guy
<datzy1> nomnex: still having same problem
<minimec> coz_: beginner: I do also own a x1250 in combination with an AMD chipset. Compiz is working (even with kms).
<mobius2> greetings
<brian> anyone?
<beginner> hmm
<beginner> I really like to have cube switcher
<datzy1> can someone help me to install ubuntu?  I get a flashing screen after a short period of running the installer
<coz_> mindnull,  thats cool   but it may be he has installed the driver improperly perhaps?  I am not sure with ati stuff
 * mobius2 tosses 2 cents into the compliment bucket
<brian> Which gpu brand is more linux friendly?
<mobius2> best distro ever  imho
<mobius2> ati ;]
<paragonc> so when i run gnome-alsamixer - i dont see any panels
<brian> any models/series of either to avoid?
<paragonc> is there supposed to be sound settings under there?
<mobius2> matrox really
<brian> or to go for?
<MrDudle> are there any font packages i can download?
<datzy1> any one help me install ubuntu, it won't install.
<minimec> beginner: Can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of 'lspci' in a console
<JimmyJ> 3DFX is pretty up to date.
<MrDudle> i know fedora has lots but does ubuntu
<klappi> brian: my nvidia 9800gt works great i can even play wow under wine
<Maletor> Can I launch an X server from my Ubuntu machine while in Mac OS X?
<mobius2> datzy1 what kernel version are you attempting to install?
<beginner> ok
<mobius2> and is it an upgrade or a clean install
<brian> ubtuntu-restricted-extras  minimec .
<Maletor> Can I do it with just SSH or do I need VNC?
<datzy1> mobius2: it is ubuntu 9.10 so what ever verison it is shipped with
<beginner> http://pastebin.com/m682fbb04
<brian> or mstcorefonts or something
<mobius2> forgive me I just entered
<brian> maybe its msttcorefonts
<mobius2> shipped?
 * datzy1 sighs
<mobius2> agreed
<mobius2> model number?
<JCDG> miki thans a lot, that was it...
<datzy1> mobius2: what model number?
<minimec> beginner: lspci... ;) not compiz -replace
<nomnex> datzy1: explain the problem (white screen, install freeze)?
<datzy1> mobius2: if I am correct, I think 9.10 has 2.6.31
<mobius2> I am assuming that you are trying to install ubuntu  to a computer   what kind of computer is it?  if it is a laptop  what is the model number?
<Mefached> How do I check to see which drivers are being used by Ubuntu? It's not in xorg.conf like in other distros. (I don't use GNOME.)
<beginner> ok, sorry
<brian> What about dual gpu issues?
<brian> sli vs crossfire?
<mobius2> PM
<Dr_Willis> Mefached:  check /var/log/ for the x log files. It should mention them in there.
<wolfie__> hi everyone!
<datzy1> nomnex: I get to a point, connecting to server for time, 1-30, detecting file system, then screen goes to flashing, not always at the exact point, but around there.
<Dr_Willis> Mefached:  and the minimal xorg.conf file is getting to be common in many disrtos now.
<wolfie__> bluetooth help?
<datzy1> mobius2: it is a P4 with an ASrock board
<beginner> here you go   http://pastebin.com/m608082bb
<Maletor> Can I launch an X server from my Ubuntu machine while in Mac OS X? Can I do it with just SSH or do I need VNC?
<Mefached> Dr_Willis: was just using Slackware, where the drivers were mentioned there.
<mobius2> datzy1 desktop / laptop?
<mobius2> consider me blind
<wolfie__> the mic on my headset is not connecting :-)
<datzy1> nomnex: mobius2 desktop, currently 8.04 is installed
<mobius2> thanks ;]
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  clarify what you are trying to do exactly. You can proberly ssh -X linuxbox and have the program appear on the local Mac machine. some how...
<Xaero> Well, I just stepped off the compiz from source cliff
<beginner> actually I use debian,
<Dr_Willis> Mefached:  slackware is rather old fashined in many ways.
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: that's exactly what I want to do
<minimec> beginner: You don't have a x1250, but a 'Mobility Radeon X2300' ...
<Firefishe> Is there a way to install kde 4.3.x on Intrepid 8.10?
<Mefached> Dr_Willis, Which is actually why it worked so well for me. This laptop is BCM43XX though and I don't have the patience to get it working in Slackware.
<beginner> yes
<mobius2> datzy1  what seems to be the exact problem? is there a specific error or is the copmuter just locking up ?
<Xaero> Firefishe: try "Kubuntu"
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  id ask in some OS-X room on how to do it.  or google for  somtjhing like 'ssh -X os X remote X'
<Mefached> However, that being said, the laptop is loading the radeon driver as it should. Thanks.
<nomnex> datzy1: "connecting to server for time" was the same point for me. the second option did not help either "nolapic"?
<Firefishe> Xaero:  Kubuntu is practically dead when I'm on.
<mobius2> run level 5
<beginner> becuase x1250 driver is only for redhat and suse
<mobius2> re install
<wolfie__> I need help with bluetooth
<Xaero> Firefishe:I mean the kubuntu release :D
<Mefached> Isn't Kubuntu 9.10 using 4.3.x?
<brian> wolfie__, whats the issue.
<wolfie__> the mic does not connect
<wolfie__> and then I cannot make amarok or exaile to output to the headset
<wolfie__> mplayer does
<brian> whats ur bluetooth hardware?
<beginner> Minimec, any suggestion?!
<datzy1> mobius2: just locking up pretty much.  nomnex: damn I did acpi = off, not "noacpi"
<Firefishe> I have an ati card using the fglrx driver.  There was a problem with fglrx in 9.04, to which I have to upgrade *first* before going to 9.10.  However, this is a P4 box, five years old.  8.04 is stable.  I just want the newer kde.
<wolfie__> motorola s9-hd
<paragonc> does alsamixer show current output levels?
<mobius2> pardon
<Firefishe> I was hoping there might've been a backport or someting.
<Firefishe> something
<mobius2> apparently ubu  uses  runlevel 2 as default
<brian> that's the headset. what's the computer bluetooth hardware?
<smash190> hello everyone. i was having trouble running fsck on 9.10. i unmounted the drive i wanted to check, which is my only hd, but fsck still says that it is mounted
<wolfie__> dunno
<Firefishe> smash190:  You can't access fsck from the single-user menu, anymore.
<wolfie__> it came with the computer
<datzy1> nomnex: going to try noacpi now
<smash190> Firefishe, then what should i do?
<wolfie__> it's a thinkpad T61
<Firefishe> smash190:  If you want to run an fsck you have do:  touch /forcefsck    then reboot.  (Please correct me if this is wrong, people.
<wolfie__> is there a way I can check?
<brian> are there specific cards to avoid for dual gpu setups?
<Firefishe> smash190:  That's how I had to do it on my laptop running 9.10.
<Firefishe> smash190:  There's an entire thread dedicated to this somewhere, which where I got the general info.  I got the command advice here,though.
<smash190> Firefishe, thanks, i am giving it a try now then. it seems as if it is working. thanks a bunch
<Firefishe> You're welcome.
<mralexandro> how do you see the partitions in ubuntu 9.04. graphically
<vlt> Hello. I just installed ubuntu on an empty hard drive, booted like recommended and now got "GRUB loading. \n error: no such partition \n grub rescue>". What to do now?
<Firefishe> smash190:  I hope it works for you.  Either that, or you'd have to do fsck from a live cd.
<wolfie__> no, i do not think so
<nomnex> mralexandro: gpart but you have to install it sudo apt-get install gpart
<klown> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<smash190> Firefishe, i think it worked, but it didn't correct any hd errors it seems. the "
<smash190> palimpsest disk util" says that I have many bad sectors...
<wolfie__> nomnex, it is gparted
<datzy1> nomnex: Getting time from net server, scanning disks fd0 I/O error, Detecting file systems...  screen starts flashing... no progress.  This is with noacpi
<nomnex> wolfie_ thanks correting
<mralexandro> nomnex, thanks
<Firefishe> smash190:  hmmm.  If it's a new install, perhaps you should re-partition *manually*, then install again.
<wolfie__> so, brian?
<vlt> I'm in GRUB shell. `root` gives me "Unknown command". Wtf?
<Firefishe> smash190:  that, or you have a bad h/d
<brian> yes, sorry. where were we?
<wolfie__> trying to figure out the hardware
<paragonc> hrmmm if i want to install ubuntu 9.10 and delete everything except my existing home folder - does the boot cd offer that option?
<wolfie__> how do I check?
<mralexandro> nomnex, how do i display it graphically, not in console
<smash190> Firefishe, it is indeed a new install. i will go ahead and reinstall. what could have caused this? something with the installer?
<Mefached> paragonc, I don't believe so. That's the purpose of having a separate /home partition.
<datzy1> so guys, what should I do?  nomnex?
<Firefishe> smash190:  It's hard to say.  Tell me, how new is your system?  Also, what kind of hardware (cpu and type of h/d)?
<brian> lsusb
<brian> or lspci in the terminal
<cyprian> hey everyone
<datzy1> find an alternate distro?  :(
<brian> should spit out rundown of the hardware
<datzy1> Like Ubuntu over whatever elese I have tried...
 * paragonc goes to check his partition setup
<Mefached> datzy1, pastebin the output of lspci
<datzy1> guess I could go with debian...
<brian> whats wrong datzy1 ?
<datzy1> Mefached: how should I get it?
<Firefishe> smash190:  If you need assistance, I will be happy to help you--in my limited capacity--with the install, if you wish.
<TheOutlawTorn> hi
<Mefached> datzy1, I assume you're running on a LiveCD?
<llua> am i able to save my compiz settings to reuse after a reinstall?
<cyprian> hey having some issues and was looking for some help
<TheOutlawTorn> Why does ubuntu render fonts like shit?
<datzy1> Mefached, Brian,  this is the progression.  Getting time from net server, scanning disks fd0 I/O error, Detecting file systems...  screen starts flashing... no progress.  This is with noacpi
<Firefishe> smash190:  just a sec...wife came home, have to cuddle ;)
<datzy1> yes live cd
<datzy1> but not using live install
<datzy1> just installing
<wolfie__> ok, BroadComm
<nomnex> datzy1: I had a problem burning the .ISO on the CD, I had to burn the image on a DVD. Past the point of F6 options, I hope someone else can help with the issue.
<minimec> beginner: Your card should work with the opensource ati driver.. The radeonhd driver could also be a solution. sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<leper_> how can i translate ubuntu with moblin to spanish??
<brian> can u paste the line
<wolfie__> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2110 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller
<smash190> Firefishe, it seems as if it is a bug maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/438136
<brian> thanks
<tvjudge> nomex ???
<brian> effing broadcom
<brian> :(
<paragonc> tis seems like overkill to get my soundcard working
<nomnex> tvudge: yes
<datzy1> guess I could waste another disk, and try alternate install cd
<wolfie__> not good?
<paragonc> u just upgraded from 8.1o to 9.04 then to 9.10
<paragonc> my sounds is totally borked
<paragonc> i reinstalled alsa from scratch - but alsaconf doesnt show any channels for my soundcard
<nomnex> tvjudge
<caseys> how do i set up mailutils?
<rgrx30> paragonc: did it ever work? sound is hosed in Linux. It neds replacing.
<brian> Um, broadcom is notoriously unhelpful to the Linux community.
<beginner> I installed everything
<wolfie__> I see
<brian> Maybe that's not the case anymore, but i think that's the reputation they have.
<paragonc> rgrx30: yes - it worked for a year - but not since i updated today
<bill_> wolfie_: sounds like you and I have running into the same problem.  are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<brian> they dont help out with linux drivers and such
<rgrx30> similar happned to a a debian install I have. I'm sick of defending it to be honest. Its a fucking joke.
<brian> bill, is your issue with bluetooth or nic/wireless cards/
<bill_> it's my wireless card.
<brian> ok
<bill_> it's also a broadcom
<brian> let me guess, you installed ubuntu and its flaky and drops connection?
<paragonc> rgrx30: you ever get it working?
<rgrx30> the usual suspect is muted channels which need unmuting via alsa-conf
<brian> on 9.10 ?
<Firefishe> smash190:  I have to switch machines, wife wants this one.
<Firefishe> bbl
<datzy1> humm, no one can help me... I wonder what the bug is....
<leper_> anione can help me please
<leper_> how can i translate ubuntu with moblin to spanish?
<bill_> i'm on 9.10.  It worked when I used the live cd.  After I installed ubuntu to the hard disk, my wireless doesn't work at all.
<brian> Ok.
<brian> did you ever get the 'proprietary drivers' alert?
<minimec> beginner: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<brian> it should be a green looking icon in your system tray?
<bill_> no.  when I try to scan for restricted drivers, nothing comes up.  On he live CD, i was able to update the drivers for both the wireless card and my nvidia video card
<grkblood13> what do you need to convert HD mkv files to to be able to play on disc in a bluray player?
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  if the thing can play normal dvd videos. you can use 'devede' to make a dvd.
<paragonc> rgrx30: if there's nothing in alsaconf?
<gizmobay> I have a second hd in my comp. that has linux mint 7.04 from ages ago but it isn't a boot option. I'd like to use the space. What is the best way to do this? With the Gparted liveCD?
<grkblood13> im looking for HD qulaity though
<craigbass1976> How do I reset my vim profile?  I can't find it.  Not sure when exactly things got wonky, but they are.
<beginner> thanks,
<grkblood13> will normal dvd player support HD?
<e-i-k-e> Slart: do you know if i can encrypt my system partion with the archlinux isntall cd?
<lobo_negro> c++-es
<beginner> bye
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  no idea. I find the whole 'hd' trend a bunch of buzzwords and bs.
<grkblood13> well, i ahve a ps3, thats why im asking
<Slart> e-i-k-e: I have no idea.. you probably can.. but ask in the irc channel for Arch.. not here
<grkblood13> i didnt think dvd players supported hd
<Jazz197> Bil I had that very same problem  last night with a new install of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  theres ways to stream video to the ps3 withouit even making a disk
<bill_> were you able to fix it?
<brian> bill, what model of broadcom card do you have? do a lsusb in ur terminal
<Scott__> i am having an issue with my xorg.conf
<Jazz197> yes
<grkblood13> Dr_Willis, i know
<grkblood13> but i wanted to know about burning to disks as well
<grkblood13> i already stream hd to it
<brian> I have a broadcom 43 series wireless card in this laptio
<Jazz197> I installed window drivers
<brian> which is like, the worst of the worst.
<grkblood13> but to do so i switch containers to m2ts
<Scott__> i some how removed my xserver-xorg-video-ati
<bjqrn0> how do I set 120hz as refresh rate for my monitor?
<brian> did you use the bwcutter Jazz?
<Scott__> i have reinstalled this package but what is the reconfigure script
<lance_snoozing> :D
<Jazz197> I used ndisgth package
<Scott__> or should i just delete my xorg.conf
<brian> the STA driver should do the trick for most broadcom cards .
<bill_> brian:  when i use lspci in the terminal, it tells me that I have a bcm4328.  However, when I look at the PCI card, it says that the model number is bcm94321mc
<Jazz197> locate the .inf
<antlarr> so, who had the idea of keeping a working insserv binary in the distribution?
<Dr_Willis> antlarr:  it was bill gates.. happy?
<antlarr> Dr_Willis: probably it was him, yes
<Dr_Willis> antlarr:   You may want to clarify the question :)
 * lance_snoozing slaps Jazz197 around a bit with a large trout
<Kovert> ? channel for apache help?
<Jazz197> Hi lance
<sryque> Kovert: for apache httpd, #httpd
<antlarr> Dr_Willis: I just run insserv as always to insert a new service, and it reordered all my services
<paragonc> why doesn't gone-alsamixer show any channels?
<lance_snoozing> hi jacquesdupontd
<datzy1> anyone have other suggestions for installing ubuntu?
<lance_snoozing> Jazz197
<datzy1> It refuses to install
<Dr_Willis> antlarr:  cant say that ive ever used the inserv program so cant help
<Kovert> sryque, thanks
<antlarr> it has always been the standard to insert a new service
<antlarr> but it's not compatible with upstart
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<bill_> Jazz197: I have tried to use ndisgtk to install the driver.  accoding to ndisgtk, the driver has been installed and the hardware is there.  but then I get a popup saying that there is no network configuration tool
<jacquesdupontd> sup ?
<Kovert> ? can some one help me do the following? 2) Make sure you include /etc/phpbb3/apache.conf in the apache config of
<Kovert> your choice, for example by creating a symlink from etc/apache(2)/conf.d
<Kovert> to it. Usually, phpbb3 should have asked you to do this for you during
<Kovert> configuring.
<FloodBot4> Kovert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> i was playing colin mc rae dir2
<brian> ah, the dreaded broadcom 43x .
<Scott__> is anyone using fglrx drivers
<antlarr> Dr_Willis: The subject of the post of this guy explains it all quite well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513866
<antlarr> ("insserv ruined my life")
<brian> You can grab the broadcom sta driver off the live cd
<brian> its in pool/restricted/broadcom
<LordDarth> Hi, i just installed the latest version of ubuntu. And then installed the restricted ATI driver and rebooted. And i get a black screen
<brian> i believe
<jacquesdupontd> i just had another time an iphone and i would like to know if an app is replacing totally itunes on Ubuntu ?
<ska> When I install the Nvidia restricted drivers, it sets the xorg.conf to low resoltion, when I try to reconfigure it, xorg.conf has nothing in it to drive it to high resolution?
<antlarr> fortunately I have another computer here with the same version of nearly everything, so I'm making a script to regenerate the symlinks in the same way
<ska> Why is this configuration so hard?
<fongoul> hello, i am trying to write a crontab entry to keep my server up to date but when I use apt-get upgrade some of the packages are being held back
<Slart> jacquesdupontd: no, I don't think there is anything completely replacing itunes on ubuntu (or linux)
<Jazz197> wait bill
<Slart> jacquesdupontd: you might be able to run itunes in wine.. or using a vm
<jacquesdupontd> i heard about songbird but doesn't seems its suyncrhonising it
<Flannel> fongoul: You likely want dist-upgrade, not upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> gonna be obliged to use wine yes
<Slart> fongoul: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<LordDarth> anyone ?
<antlarr> insserv should have been removed if it makes the system unusable when run!
<caseys> ? do i set up mailutils
<jacquesdupontd> lance_snoozing are you the guy that was trying to get working is pxe feature working ?
<caseys> how do i set up mailutils?
<bill_> Jazz197:ok
<fongoul> I do not want to upgrade the distro, merely things like the linux kernel but they always seem to get held back in my server for some reason
<Scott__> how to reconfigure my xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Jazz197> oh ya bill I was also connection to the ethernet cable at the time
<fongoul> they do not get upgraded with apt-get upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> ok guys
<Slart> fongoul: use dist-upgrade.. it will upgrade more stuff then just upgrade
<Slart> fongoul: there is some kind of idea behing what gets updated and what doesn't.. but I don't remember the details now
<jacquesdupontd> i have an old computer laptop toshiba, and the optical disk reader is not working anymore, i would like to install ubuntu on it i guess my only chance to do it is by pxe cause this machine aint booting on a usb flash drive
<bill_> jazz: i'm on ethernet right now.  I'm trying to find a working cd drive right now.  I forgot to mention that I'm using the 64 bit version of ubuntu 9.10
<fongoul> Slart: like any thing that needs a reboot
<Slart> jacquesdupontd: or remove the hard drive and install it to that
<bill_> when I installed ubuntu, I used a USB stick.
<jacquesdupontd> could someone help me configure the pxe so that my computer boot on pxe and my machine gives him the image.iso of ubuntu to install it ?
<Slart> fongoul: something like that.. I don't remember
<Jazz197> oh I was using 32
<jacquesdupontd> Slart, boring
<jtaji> fongoul: dist-upgrade will offer to remove packages to solve dependencies, regular upgrade won't
<jacquesdupontd> in plus not same configuration and all ...
<jacquesdupontd> not same kernel
<jacquesdupontd> that doesn't work like that
<jacquesdupontd> i think pxe should be good
<jacquesdupontd> but i don't know at all how is it working
<Slart> jacquesdupontd: hmm.. remove the drive while blindfolded, install it using only your feet while hanging upside down.. install the harddrive  while avoiding the lions at the zoo ;)
<fongoul> thank you jtaji and Slart it worked like a charm but I thought that command did a distro upgrade, what is the command for that?
<jacquesdupontd> i guess the laptop im on right now should be an host and would accept a certain ip and would give it the image.iso to boot on
<necroforest> Does anyone here know anything about the M-Audio 'madfuload' segfault bug on amd64?
<Slart> fongoul: there isn't one
<fongoul> oh
<Slart> fongoul: I think it works that way on debian though
<jtaji> fongoul: technically it could be used to do that.. distro upgrade is do-release-upgrade
<bill_> Jazz:  so you just used ndisgtk, and it worked, right?  did you have to do anything out of the ordinary to get it working?
<fongoul> thank you
<jacquesdupontd> Slart you're trying to tell me that you don't know at all how is working pxe ? i was finding that it was a good reason to learn about it for one time
<poseidon> I can get on irc (obviously), but when I try to go to google or any site in firefox it just stays at the "looking up www.google.com" forever
<poseidon> until it eventually says server no foun
<poseidon> *found
<jacquesdupontd> gonna google a bit
<jacquesdupontd> is someone feel to explain me a little bit pxe
<Slart> jacquesdupontd: I tried playing with it once... but that was on a windows system..
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, did you see my vim question earlier?  I thought you might know...  Is there a way to reset my personal settings?  Some equivalent of a .vim file I can wipe out?
<jacquesdupontd> actually i'm on Windows 7 but i have Ubuntu installed tho, the thing is i wanna install ubuntu on the machine i'm talking about the Toshiba one, but i don't think the image does matter
<Jazz197> bill this is what I did Obtain the Windows Driver for your system and locate the file that ends with .inf.
<Xaero> poseidon: can you pastebin the output of a tracert google.com?, you may have to sudo apt-get install traceroute before being able to run that command
<bill_> got it.  I have the windows driver, and the .inf file
<Jazz197> Install the ndisgtk package.
<bill_> done.  It's installed right now.
<jacquesdupontd> i'm finding i'm finding :)
<Jazz197> cool
<poseidon> Xaero, :) it's won't download
<sryque> craigbass1976, I believe the file you are looking for is .vimrc
<jacquesdupontd> i need , dhcp3-server, TFTP-HPA et bind9
<Scott__> has anyone got an ip flooder
<Xaero> poseidon: O.o
<poseidon> oh, it finally did.  Just stalled in the beginning :)
<craigbass1976> sryque, .viminfo ?
<_Nacho_> hello everybody
<craigbass1976> sryque, owned by root?  Can I safely wipe this (> .viminfo)?
<craigbass1976> _Nacho_, your anme makes me hungry.  Hello
<_Nacho_> lol. I know :)
<paragonc> any last words of advice before i reinstall ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Xaero> _Nacho_: its true, your giving me the munchies
<_Nacho_> it's a typical spanish name and also a tex-mex food .
<paragonc> im out of ideas for dealing with alsa
<e-i-k-e> back with my wlan issue... http://driverdev.linuxdriverproject.org/pipermail/devel/2009-December/003063.html
<sryque> craigbass1976, I believe .viminfo is created by vim and holds usage information, as well as a few other things.  I believe vim configuration is stored in .vimrc.  What is it you're trying to change?
<e-i-k-e> just talked around at #gentoo and they said i should simply use the mainline kernel...
<paragonc> im running Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22
<caseys> can someone help me set up mailutils
<_Nacho_> I'm wondering if anybody has the Airoscript working in Ubuntu 9.10 64 bits (specially injection menu)
<paragonc> when i run alsaconf it finds my soundcard
<paragonc> but when i run alsamixer - or gnome-alsamixer it doesn't show any channels
<paragonc> it just has a tab for Nvidia MPC78 HDMI
<paragonc> nd there's nothing in it
<_Nacho_> my problem is all works ok except that menu and obviouslly the injection is the most important in airoscript
<Xaero> paragonc: are you trying to use HDMI sound output?
<jacquesdupontd> ok rebooting on ubuntu
<_Nacho_> so .... any idea ?
<e-i-k-e> now i am more confused -.- ubuntu-de says use mainline kernels, ubuntu says its not a good idea and gentoo on the third hand says use mainline kernels -.-
<r00ted> hi the best msn for linux ubuntu is pigdin?
<r00ted> pidgin*
<craigbass1976> sryque, somehow my settings are different.  I have to hit everything a couple (esc and : is what I notice-- I'm usually only in vi for quickies when I don't feel like firing up geany) of times to get it to work.  All text is green as well
<e-i-k-e> r00ted: maybe try http://www.amsn-project.net/download.php
<Xaero> e-i-k-e: Its really up to you if you want to use a mainline kernel or not, I don't reccomend it with ubuntu from past experience of trying to do so myself
<r00ted> e-i-k-e it's similar msn for windows?
<poseidon> Xaero, I can't get on any websites.  Do you mind if I msg you the output from traceroute www.google.com ?
<Xaero> thats fine
<e-i-k-e> Xaero: what was the worst that happened to your system?
<e-i-k-e> Xaero: dont know what i should expect
<Guest53759> has Canonical solved the Ubuntu crash?
<tesseracter> ive looked all over the web for my situation, and have not found clear advice, understanding, or steps. the situation is ubuntu-desktop, 2 SSDs in a raid0, ext4. do i need a separate boot partition? can it be raid1? can the filesystem root be in the raid partition?
<Blue1> Guest53759: could you  be less specific?
<e-i-k-e> r00ted: never really used the orig. msn. always via pdiginportable on windows
<Xaero> e-i-k-e: well, because its ubuntu its pretty failsafe, I compiled and configured the kernel to my liking, got everything setup, added a line to grub, and rebooted to that grub line, that kernel wouldnt boot, so I simply booted into the previous kernel, and removed that grub entry
<Xaero> poseidon: feel free to msg me that tracert
<r00ted> i use emmessene.. but give me a lot of problem..
<r00ted> now i try amsn
<poseidon> Xaero, did you get it?
<Xaero> poseidon, no
<sryque> craigbass1976, Interesting.  I'd rename your .viminfo and see if that fixes your problem.
<Jazz197> does anyone dual boot vista and ubuntu ?
<Xaero> poseidon now I did
<e-i-k-e> Xaero: okay... thanks for being so patient with me :)
<marks256> how would one list a directory size, including all subfiles, without having to list all files and/or folders on the display (such as using du)
<bill_> Jazz, i'm tri-booting windows 7, mint 7, and ubuntu 9.10 on a different machine
<jtaji> marks256: du -sh
<Xaero> poseidon: yes, I'm talking to you in private
<Jazz197> How is that working for you Bill?
<craigbass1976> sryque, ok.  Everything is still all green, but at least it's more responsive...  I'm getting a late xmas present (new laptop) so I'll only have to worry about it for another month or so.  :)
<craigbass1976> sryque, I'd uninstall vim and reinstall, but I don't know if there's a config file somewhere that will not get wiped in the process
<Jazz197> Bill did you use wubi for the install?
<sryque> craigbass1976, create a .vimrc file in your home directory with the contents: syntax on
<bill_> it seems to be working fine.  I have windows and mint on one 500GB SATA hard drive.  I have ubuntu on a seperate IDE hard drive.  I did not use wubi for the install
<insigne> oi
<mejobloggs> hi im trying to upgrade mumble-server. I see the mumbe website has version 1.20 out and I have 1.17. But if I type 'apt-get install mumble-server' it says i have the latest installed
<Aleoss> What is a good Ubuntu 9.10 AMDx64 compatible remote desktop SERVER?
<insigne> hi
<craigbass1976> sryque, oops.  It's still being retarded.
<kcj1993> are you still here Slart?
<Jazz197> bill are you using googles chome ?
<ska> xorg is so broken, i can't even use it to configure X.
<kcj1993> ska I'm having problems with xorg to
<losha> mejobloggs: often, the ubuntu version will lag behind the most current version. This is a normal, and a mixed blessing. On the one hand, it means you don't get the latest features. On the other hand, you don't get the latest bugs either....
<sryque> craigbass1976, interesting -- so all text is showing up green?
<vulcanjaded> can someone assist me in unrarring files with multiple parts?
<vulcanjaded> i've tried unrar, but it always errors out on me
<mejobloggs> losha: hmmmm ok
<bill_> yeah.  I use chrome.  I use it on windows at home and at work.  I just installed it on my linux laptop.  I haven't used it too much on linux yet
<APERSON> !emerald > APERSON
<ubottu> APERSON, please see my private message
<ska> kcj1993: I'm trying to modify xorg.conf, but I dont even know if that is the right way since the new Xorg upgrades.
<bill_> If the linux version is as fast as the windows version, I will be using it almost exclusively.
<craigbass1976> sryque, no.  Editing a php showed that MOST of the text was green.  There was some syntax highlighting going on, but it wasn't so green a few weeks ago.  I've just been too busy to mess with it until after Christmas.
<scunizi> ska: nope.. typically xrandr controls the stuff that use to be in xorg.. unless you're adding a tablet or some funky setup
<Jazz197> I just  started using it today and its fast I really like it
<ska> scunizi: i tried using the nvidia-setting and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that doesnt work right.
<scunizi> ska: are you trying to get the right resolution out of your card?
<Aleoss> What is a good Ubuntu 9.10 AMDx64 compatible remote desktop SERVER?
<kcj1993> ska, mine is using too much memory and i can't even find xorg.conf
<scunizi> kcj1993: xorg is in /etc/X11 .. what do you mean by "mine".. your video card?
<Kelvari> I'm trying to get my DirecTV box set up to work in TVTime. I've got crystal-clear video, but I can't get anything but static from the audio.
<issaec> hola
<kcj1993> scunizi: no xorg.conf file in /ect/X11
<kcj1993> scunizi: and my mine i mean: "Why the hell is it using so much memory?"
<scunizi> kcj1993: they must have completely removed it for 9.10.. you *can* create your own and put it in that location.. what card/driver are you using?
<issaec> Existe algun soft para cibers q pueda usar en UBUNTU?
<kcj1993> scunizi: I'm using the driver that came with ubuntu and it's an ati chip
<lstarnes> !es | issaec
<ubottu> issaec: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<craigbass1976> sryque, this seems to be system wide...  I was in a terminal, then su - mywife'sname.  I did a vi test.php and am looking at the same green with the same "have to hit a key twice for a response" type of behavior.  This was after an apt-get remove (and then an install) vim
<Younder> kcj1993, in 9.10 gdm is run by upstart. /etc/init/xdm.conf
<issaec> ok, gracias xD
<kcj1993> Younder: what?
<LordDarth> Man, what a buzz kill
<scunizi> kcj1993: yea.. I was struggling with an ati card earlier on my son's computer.. it's a radeon 9600 (av350 or something), older and it also uses the stock driver since there is nothing listed in Hardware Drivers.. it's pretty slow.. never checked to see how much mem it was using but I'll bet a bunch.. my machine has an nvidia.. much easier to configure
<LordDarth> Last time ubuntu was find with my ati card. This time.. Black screen of death
<Younder> kcj1993, on the whole, sysv initialization is being deprecated for the event driven upstart which is much easier to maintain. Howver it still does a sysv style initialization for some things like Apache
<lazyPower> I'm having issues using MonoDevelop 2.2 on ubuntu 9.10 regarding the GTK namespace not being found. I have libgtk-cli installed and the dlls are located on my system... is there something i need to be updating the MonoDevelop settings with to find the libraries?
<kcj1993> scunizi: the stock driver sucks
<scunizi> kcj1993: yep..
<te> Guest52613: Hello Fred?
<Kelvari> I'm trying to get my DirecTV box set up to work in TVTime. I've got crystal-clear video, but I can't get anything but static from the audio.
<zoke> I cannot install ubuntu on my machine
<zoke> the installer fails
<zoke> can some one help me?
<kcj1993> scunizi: anything i can do about it?
<sryque> craigbass1976, the issue may then lie in your /etc/vim/vimrc file
<kcj1993> zoke: alternative install?
<zoke> kcj1993, what is that ?
<tvjudge> where is the routing table on   ubuntu?
<Kelvari> zoke: The alternative install CD is a text-mode installer, which is available from the Ubuntu website.
<scunizi> kcj1993: you could try installing the ati binary blob.. but do a lot of reading on the correct method.. including researching if their driver is compatible with your card and xorg 7.1+  .. some cards aren't.. also you'll probably have to reinstall with each kernel upgrade
<dios_mio> tvjudge, it is in the route command of course :)
<zoke> Kelvari I will look into that
<kcj1993> scunizi: oh no
<scunizi> kcj1993: installing dkms sometimes helps with the kernel upgrades.
<dios_mio> tvjudge, apps> accessories> terminal
<cratel> how can I run a script on resume (karmic)?
<kcj1993> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<te> ubottu fonts > Guest51176
<ubottu> Guest51176, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> sryque, Ahhhh...  So I uninstalled vim, saw /etc/vim there still, did a mv vim vim.bak.  Then I installed vim again, and those files didn't get recreated.  Weird.
<kcj1993> scunizi: maybe it will get fixed in an update
<mrclean> hello te
<te> ubottu fonts > mrclean
<ubottu> mrclean, please see my private message
<justin_> craigbass1976: uninstall using remove or purge?
<scunizi> kcj1993: one can only hope :)
<RPS> Hello Guys, could someone indulge me a minute and explain how I install the Veetle player from this link? http://www.veetle.com/download.php I DL'ed the self contained installer, but when i go to run it wants me to choose a program to open it with.
<Flannel> craigbass1976: it's likely vim-common that contains that file, (dpkg -S /etc/vim will tell you) also, you'll need to purge, not just remove.
<gsr> My brother's computer's CD drive has broken.  He has a small partiton with Fedora, and a large empty partition.  Is there any way he could install ubuntu onto the empty partition from fedora?  or, could I, using Ubuntu on my machine, SSH into his system while he's running fedora, and install it over the network to the empty partition?
<scunizi> kcj1993: ati's been like this for the last couple of releases
<kcj1993> scunizi: I never had any issues before 9.10
<Flannel> gsr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  has instructions for a variety of creative methods (including from another linux install, from a USB thumbdrive, over SSH, etc)
<gsr> Flannel: danke
<LordDarth> yeah 9.10 has a few issues unfortunately
<kcj1993> many issues
<LordDarth> I got black screen of death when i used the restricted drivers manager to install ATI driver
<LordDarth> had to reinstall
<RPS> I should have mentioned that I'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<LordDarth> before i mess again i'll switch to run level three so i can atleast get a command line if it breaks again
<justin_> ATI Driver... then you have something to do...
<kcj1993> I hope 10.04 will be good
<craigbass1976> :wq     Uncle...
<LordDarth> what do you mean justin_  ?
<scunizi> kcj1993: it has everything to do with ati and almost nothing to do with ubuntu
<kcj1993> I had high hopes with 9.01
<kcj1993> 9.10*
<justin_> when uninstallation, using apt-get -purge instead of-remove
<kcj1993> scunizi: but isn't the driver OSS now?
<LordDarth> yes
<bill_> gsr: if you have ubuntu on your machine, you can create a startup USB key.  System>Administration>USB Startup Disk Creator
<scunizi> kcj1993: yes.. but in their latest design they left out quite a number of cards
<zoke> bill_ what is a usb start up key ?
<kcj1993> scunizi: oh
<scunizi> kcj1993: things should improve..
<kcj1993> I hope
<i0x71> hey, anyone know if its possible to enable timed login in 9.10
<microhaxo> what is the best text editor to write code in for ubuntu 9.10?
<justin_> ATI official driver works
<brianherman> where is the grub menu.lst in 9.10?
<brian> microhaxo, depends on the language
<brian> geany, quanta, eclipse...etc etc
<scunizi> !grub1 | brianherman
<brian> just depends on your needs
<justin_>  grub or grub2 ?
<ardchoille> kcj1993: also, when something goes open source, that doesn't automatically make it better than the original. Someone has to step in and improve the code, and until that is done, it won't be any better than the original.
<HTT-Bird> hey, on my grandpa's Karmic box atm, trying to get flightgear working for him, but one of it's deps (odbcinst1debian1) won't install
<microhaxo> I will be writing C
<scunizi> !grub2 | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<microhaxo> but i want to use GCC to compile via terminal so no fancy ide
<HTT-Bird> microhaxo: vim :)
<brian> HTT-Bird, that's what I was going to say.
<brian> or geany.
<HTT-Bird> brian: great minds think alike :D
<dios_mio> microhaxo, try joe editoer
<brian> its got a terminal in it as well. so you can multi task right there
<kcj1993> ardchoille: if only I could code
<vlt> Hello. How can I resize a partition with parted? I tried `resize 1`, confirmed START and entered new END but get "Error: Could not detect file system."
<brian> get a gparted live cd and boot into it
<microhaxo> HTT-Bird: this is on a netbook so i'll check it out and see!
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: any errors about odbcinst1debian1?
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: No candidate version found for odbcinst1debian1
<HTT-Bird> only error aptitude gives me when I try to install it
<brian> sudo apt-get install geany
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: what version of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> oh karmic
<sudobash> Is there any compiz support for VIA K8M800 S3 UniChrome Pro IGP?
<vlt> Is there a --just-resize-dont-check-file-system option in parted?
<microhaxo> wth, is vim terminal only?
<andrew_46> microhaxo: gvim is the graphical form
<brian> VIM is very basic lol
<HTT-Bird> microhaxo: if you want a GUI version use gvim
<microhaxo> lmao i was like
<microhaxo> what the heck
<microhaxo> my netbook is only 10"
<HTT-Bird> brian: vim looks basic, but it's EXTREMELY powerful, and unlike emacs, you don't need foot pedals :D
<dios_mio> microhaxo, try "joe" it is a good editor, trust me.. vim is difficult to use
<microhaxo> so that would suck hard.
<brian> lol
<cratel> how can I run a script on resume (karmic)?
<brian> foot pedals
<HTT-Bird> dios_mio: vim isn't that bad once you get used to it
<brian> lol
<brian> yea, theres a learning curve with the key strokes
<brian> but its powerful, no doubt
<dios_mio> HTT-Bird, it was designed for ancient keyboards with no arrow keys
<andrew_46> microhaxo: Try vimtutor if you are new to vim
<HTT-Bird> dios_mio: arrow keys work quite nicely in vim :)
<HTT-Bird> the modality does take some getting used to, but it does mean you won't need foot pedals to use it
<brian> yea. im a geany guy for simple stuff.
 * andrew_46 searches for the pedals.......
<brian> but i like to use my feet :)
<karma_police> anyone have google chrome?
<bill_> yeah
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: got any ideas? :)
<DrManhattan> I use google chrome
<bill_> I use chrome
<karma_police> how do you get chrome window to default as maximised when you open it?
<dios_mio> DrManhattan, hey :)
<sudobash> Is there any compiz support for VIA K8M800 S3 UniChrome Pro IGP?
<andrew_46> karma_police: Running it on a different distro though
<mkquist> karma_police: browser? yep
<karma_police> it always resizes itself when you close it and reopen it
<DrManhattan> good evening dios_mio
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: nope, that package is in the karmic repos. guess you could get the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<dios_mio> DrManhattan, ishai?
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: hmm...aptitude says its a 'c'
<mkquist> karma_police: no
<CopropHAGE> Tired of those feral negroid beasts and their monkeyshines?  Are you uncomfortable with those Nazi-like groups?  We have the forum for you!  Chimpout Forum!   At Chimpout we are not White Supremacists!  We welcome anybody who isn't a nigger and who hates niggers!  Thats right!  At Chimpout we welcome the diversity of the human species by welcoming Asians, Jews, non-negroid Hispanics, Arabs, Semites, Whites, Native Americans, Indians, etc.  Basically
<karma_police> its not a huge problem.. more of a nuisance
<jtaji> !ops | CopropHAGE
<IdleOne> !ops | CopropHAGE
<wers> i have a bunch of .ogg songs that i need to convert to mp3. what tool would you recommend? im using the avconvert nautilus script but it pops out a lot of zenity dialogs. any more decent solution?
<ubottu> CopropHAGE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gletob> How do you change the resolution of the Virtual Terminal's?
<bill_> karma_police:  I couldn't tell you.  It's already maximized when i open it.  I can only suggest making sure that it's maxiized when you close it.  It may remember the window position.
<bill_> that's just a guess though...
<ska> scunizi:  ive tried everything. I cant get my card to do more that 640x***
<andrew_46> wers: FFmpeg + a for loop would be the commandline way
<scunizi> ska: have you seen the resolution wiki that walks you through using xrandr?
<grendal_prime> is there a screen saver that i can have execute like vlc with a preloaded playlist in it?
<scunizi> !resolution > ska
<ubottu> ska, please see my private message
<wers> andrew_46, how about gui? :D
<grendal_prime> i want my screen savers to fire up some movie trailers on my customer access machines
<andrew_46> wers: Unfortunately I am a commandline sort of guy :(
<cratel> I found how to add a script on resume from suspend on Karmic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/303595
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: what does that c mean? (I'm not new to aptitude, use it on my Debian box all the time, but have never seen that package status)
<wers> andrew_46, ooh. thanks anyway. appreciate it
<brian> suspend on karmic is shaky
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: i don't know. man aptitude ( I am looking also
<DrManhattan> dios_mio, yep
<dios_mio> DrManhattan, didnt know you were a linux geek :)
<zsotya> hi there!would like to create a minimal console installation.how is it possible?
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: c, meaning that the package was deleted but
<IdleOne>            its configuration files remain on the system
<dios_mio> zsotya, not sure if possible on ubuntu.. but i know that debian has such minimal install
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: yup
<Flannel> zsotya: Grab the Alternate CD or the minimal CD (or the server CD) and install a command-line only system
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: get it from packages.ubuntu.com and install
<HTT-Bird> will do
<andrew_46> wers: If you ever consider it here is a typical example: http://pastebin.com/m4f044412
<microhaxo> :| i might just stick to gedit and GCC for now. I really just want a text editor like gedit but one that will show syntax errors live.
<cew_cr> medan
<coldfire> how come chrome still beta release on linux
<dios_mio> microhaxo, "joe" colors key terms
<cew_cr> medan
<andrew_46> wers: Remaps the meta informatin as well, but that is showing off :)
<microhaxo> so does gedit
<IdleOne> coldfire: ask google
<brian> and geany.
<brian> :O
<scunizi> microhaxo: check the properties and setup for gedit.. it's capable of syntax display
<HTT-Bird> microhaxo: gedit's a decent editor too :)
<wers> andrew_46, cool! I'll try this! :)
<HTT-Bird> I use it for some light duty stuff
<microhaxo> Yea, i might just keep messing around with gedit, get number lines and proper text wrapping.
<coldfire> and they say they support open source lol
<Ben64> Hello. I'm on Hardy Heron and I installed the multithreaded version of mplayer. When I do "mplayer -lavdopts threads=2 foobar.mkv", it does two threads, when I put "lavdopts=threads=2" in ~/.mplayer/config , it makes three threads. How can I make it only do two?
<IdleOne> coldfire: try Chromium <-- open source Chrome
<andrew_46> wers: the remapping might need a new version of FFmpeg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<HTT-Bird> learning basic vim is good too though, it's handy for editing config files when you don't want to run a gui editor as root :p
<coldfire> i'll ty
<Flannel> HTT-Bird: nano suffices
<oleg> hi all
<microhaxo> i'll run through that tutor and check it out
<brian> vimtutor is clutch
<wers> andrew_46, thanks. i'll just cd to the directory then run this, right?
<andrew_46> wers: yes
<Noob101> hello, I just tried to install ubuntu on my pc. When I reboot my computer. It get into Memtest86 everytime (I installed ubuntu from harddrive)
<wers> andrew_46, so it's that easy. i just couldnt compose such a script myself. haha. thanks very much
<cant> connect to my yahoo chess.. I get to the rooms screen but the lower left says :Done" but the screen is blank???  cna someone help me get my game on?
<HTT-Bird> Flannel: nano works too
<HTT-Bird> my suggestion is to try a few editors and see what works for you
<andrew_46> wers: That is just a little 'for' loop, a great example of how powerfull the shell can be
<HTT-Bird> :)
<IdleOne> cant: have you installed java?
<cant> dont know??
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: installed
<IdleOne> !java | cant
<ubottu> cant: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ardian> How can i kill a procces "kill ID nummber" its not killing it ?
<cant> thx
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: good, flightgear running now?
<te_> mrclean, Did you get info about fonts?
<Cpudan80> ardian: kill -9 id#
<Cpudan80> kill -1 is a bit nicer than -9
<Cpudan80> but -9 will do it for sure!
<mrclean> te, yes, thanks
<wers> andrew_46, i know that the shell is really powerful but it's not so easy for most people (like me). you can read my sentiments here http://allancaeg.blogspot.com/2009/11/cli-and-user-experience.html :)
<ardian> Cpudan80, thanks
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: no, now unixodbc is needed :)
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: well you know what to do
<HTT-Bird> ok that's fixed :)
<hanasaki> does ubuntu use mbr or gpt for the partitions?
<i0x71> gah
<IdleOne> mbr
<andrew_46> wers: Nice article :)
<i0x71> hey, anyone know if its possible to enable timed login in 9.10
<hanasaki> thanks IdleOne is gpt some new replacement like grub2?
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: other issue is that computer-janitor-gtk is COMPLETELY AWOL from the repos
<BLOODCLAW> does ubuntu use a lot of pyhton based programs
<wers> andrew_46, cool. gtg. thanks again :)
<i0x71> anyone
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: you sure you aren't running Lucid?
<andrew_46> wers: My pleasure
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: yes
<HTT-Bird> looked in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HTT-Bird> BLOODCLAW: most distros have some python-based stuff in it :)
<arooni> all *.avi files don't play with sound (even in vlc).  when i click sound options i dont see any sound devices
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: so what did grandpa do that you got all these missing packages? :)
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: no clue :p
<kainektisis84> help
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: universe and multiverse are still enabled? I think computer-janitor-gtk is in main though
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: indeed they are
<IdleOne> !info computer-janitor-gtk
<ubottu> computer-janitor-gtk (source: computer-janitor): clean up a system so it's more like a freshly installed one. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.3-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 172 kB
<kainektisis84> i am a brand new ubuntu user and i am running vers 9.04 and my screen is stuck at 800x600 res
<arooni> all *.avi files don't play with sound (even in vlc).  when i click sound options i dont see any sound devices
<brian> so why is 9.10 buggy :(
<IdleOne> brian: do you want the truth or a lie?
<HTT-Bird> brian: Ubuntu isn't the greatest distro at release QA, we all know that :)
<kainektisis84> can anyone help a guy at the end of his rope?
<i0x71> coz nobody spend enough time on it
<IdleOne> !fixres | kainektisis84
<ubottu> kainektisis84: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<i0x71> does anyone know how to start sound daemon in xbmc session
<spO> hi
<spO> is there something that indexes files so that find searches faster?
<HTT-Bird> spO, updatedb and locate :)
<andrew_46> arooni: Have you looked in Tools --> Preferences --> Audio --> Output --> Type ?
<andrew_46> arooni: for vlc
<arooni> i did but it seems like vlc cant even see my sound card
<Leemp> Anyone familiar to to how i can find a task running? I installed Mediatomb, and it seems it is running some sort of Daemon without me launching it. Well i'd like to kill/reboot it, but i can't find it.
<Leemp> Any thoughts?
<andrew_46> arooni: Should be a few choices such as oss or alsa
<Leemp> (If i run mediatomb myself, i can see it in the process list, but that is _only_ the one i run.)
<Ben64> Leemp: /etc/init.d/mediatomb stop
<_Brun0_> There's a GUI translation software for ubuntu, but I can't remember the name. Anyone? I resides in the Education menu.
<HTT-Bird> Leemp: use ps ax, or look in your /etc/init.d for a start/stop script
<gbear14275> could someone help me get my sdcard reader working.  I've followed a few howto's now but still no luck
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: is it USB?
<gbear14275> I would love someone able to help me with some command line commands to see if there's anything they could spot
<Leemp> Ben64: Thanks!
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: no its a built in 4 in 1 card reader on a thinkpad
<gbear14275> Ricoh
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: 'lspci -vv | grep sdhci'
<Leemp> Ben64: I also found that it is using its own config file. Solved two problems with one answer :)
<paragonc> grrr still no luck on this alsa mixer crap
<gbear14275> Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
<gbear14275> 	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
<precrack> Anyone alive?
<Ben64> Leemp: it will continue starting on boot though, so if you put your config file for the one that auto-starts, you won't have to mess with a thing
<_Brun0_> Found it, its freespeak
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: that looks good so far
<HTT-Bird> pastebin me the output of 'lspci -vvnn' gbear14275 :)
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: thanks... I think its close... I just can't seem to finish
<Leemp> Ben64: Yea, i'm going in and editing the /etc/* config now. :)
<Leemp> Ben64: Hopefully this will solve my DNLA errors aswell.
<gletob> Hey can y'all help me, my EXT4 /boot parition is mounting as read only for some reason.
<chu_> Just a quick question guys; I have it set to auto-login and everything works fine except evolution asks for a password when I open it. Anyone know of a fix?
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347912/
<paragonc> here is a screen shot of what gnome-alsamixer shows
<paragonc> http://symbionmedia.com/alsa.png
<HTT-Bird> IdleOne: how could someone's apt get into that bad of shape in the first place, and how do I fix the underlying package manage issues?
<gletob> Anyone?
<kainektisis84> i'm back
<kainektisis84> i tried typing in whatever you told me to and it went to a black screen and said phy0 frequency change failed
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: I have no clue. personally I would make a seperate /home and install fresh so you know what you are working with
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: the kernel is recognizing your device
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: which is good
<edbian> gletob, I think I can help
<kainektisis84> i need some help getting my screen resolution set to 1024x768 i've tried everything
<HTT-Bird> so what happens when you stick a SD card in the slot? :)
<edbian> gletob, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab for me??
<Ben64> kainektisis84: what res are you at now
<HTT-Bird> kainektisis84: what video card do you have?
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: nothing
<haresh_> hello
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: do you have a /dev/hdX node for your card reader?
<haresh_> \guys
<haresh_> any one around can help me  ?
<Leemp> Ben64: Any idea what is causing that daemon to seemingly scan from root? When i run mediatomb it does not, so this daemon has a setting "somewhere" telling it to do that
<edbian> haresh, We don't know that until you ask a question!!
<Ben64> kainektisis84: hey keeping the conversation in here instead of PM would be best
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: not sure... how would I know
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: ls /dev/hd* and see
<gbear14275> oh wait one sec HTT-Bird I'll look in /dev
<HTT-Bird> yeah, look in /dev :)
<kainektisis84> allright ben my screen res is at 800x600
<kainektisis84> i am not good at using terminal
<kainektisis84> i can copy but thats about it
<Ben64> what video card and ubuntu version
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: no hd*... lots of sd* but I think those are all my partitions
<kainektisis84> i don't have any clue how to find out what card i'm using, but i am using ubuntu 9.04
<gletob> edbian, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7bd595b5
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: how many hard drives do you have?
<kainektisis84> it a toshiba laptop from windows xp era
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: just one... laptop
<gbear14275> I have a few partitions thouhg
<HTT-Bird> wait, yeah :d
<HTT-Bird> so you should have /dev/sdaX for your hard disk
<edbian> gletob, reading...
<HTT-Bird>  a /dev/sdb that is your cd/dvd
<Noob101> Can anyone help me with the boot problem please?
<brian> IdleOne, i want the truth, and the lie :)
<Ben64> kainektisis84: open a terminal, type "lspci | grep -i vga" and paste the result here
<edbian> gletob, Do you understand /etc/fstab ??
<HTT-Bird> and anything above that = your SD card slots :)
<IdleOne> brian: the truth is 9.10 is not buggy
<brian> ok....
<gletob> edbian, What it does yes, commands, options, and variable's: no
<kainektisis84> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<brian> so whats all the hub-bub about then?
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347915/
<IdleOne> brian: that was also a the lie
<brian> lol.
<IdleOne> -a
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: sda1-sda9 are my paritions
<brian> So whats with the wireless driver issues on broadcom cards that worked fine on 9.04 and not 9.10?
<Noob101> How can I stop memtest86 to run everytime when I restart?
<edbian> gletob, well if you look at the man page for "mount" you can look up all of those options.  It says "defaults" should be translated to "rw,suid,dev,exec,auot,nouser,async"
<Ben64> kainektisis84: and what resolution is it supposed to be at
<brian> or the OSD being x amount of pixels from the corner.
<brian> (more of an aesthetic awkardness than anything)
<IdleOne> brian: karmic works perfect for me. different setups have different issues. Not all the hardware setups can be tested so any distro will have some bugs at release. You can help by reporting any bugs you have at launchpad.net
<edbian> gletob, But you're reporting that /boot is being mounted ro (read only) is that right?  I suggest adding rw to that line so that it reads defaults,rw
<HTT-Bird> yeah
<kainektisis84> 1024x768.  in the display panel it doesn't even list 1024x768 as an option. the highest it goes to is 800x600
<HTT-Bird> my Debian Squeeze lappy has hardware issues even :P
<brian> I understand that IdleOne . I have just had more issues with 9.10 then any previous version of Ubuntu I've used.
<kainektisis84> basically i have about an inch and a half of black around my ubuntu
<HTT-Bird> gbear14275: dunno what's going on
<brian> so it could be just a single bad experience for me, and not really widespread.
<HTT-Bird> but I have presents to open, belatedly
<spO> for updatedb what is PRUNEPATHS for? does that mean those paths are not searched?
<HTT-Bird> o/
<edbian> gletob, What makes you say that it's mounted read only?  In other words, how do you know?
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: darn... :(
<Ben64> kainektisis84: yeah, i'm just not sure how to change the res and make it work in 9.04
<gbear14275> HTT-Bird: me niether... thanks for the help
<Ben64> hopefully someone else here can take over
<IdleOne> brian: 9.10 has also had some major changes done to it in preparation for 10.04 the next LTS release
<edbian> brian, I find that the new releases are buggy.  I prefered to use a release that was ony cycle old for that reason
<kainektisis84> is there a different ubuntu version that you do know how to work?
<Ben64> 9.04 doesn't have a xorg.conf iirc
<haresh_> hey guys is there any way i can get movie maker in my unbentu ?>
<kainektisis84> no ben i think i have been into the xorg.conf file before i just didn't know what to edit
<gletob> edbian, well that's embarasing, apparently it's not.  I was trying to edit my grub.cfg file.
<edbian> haresh, What do you mean?  windows movie maker?
<Ben64> kainektisis84: open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Ricket> I believe my Windows partition has a virus in it, so I'm hiding in Ubuntu. Can anyone recommend an antivirus application that runs on Linux, to scan my Windows partition?
<kainektisis84> i think i got to it by typing gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<i0x71> is it possible to enable timed login in 9.10
<edbian> gletob, ha ha I think the issue you're arriving at is that you need to be root to work on files outside your home (like system configuration of any kind)
<brian> Yea. I know that 9.10 is a prep for the LTR
<edbian> brian, LTS*
<zahmed> hello everyone, I am unable to use 'cp' with a file name stored in a variable....   first i type:  x="/home/zubair/Pictures/Photos/Chengdu-Street-Shots/Jin Li/2006_06_10/Jin Li -2.tif" and it is followed by cp "$x" -t shots/   ...it says no such file ..
<digitalaxis> What should i use on ubuntu to burn a dvd
<i0x71> k3b
<edbian> Ricket, I think clamav can do that.  However I recommend you just never return to windows! ;)
<digitalaxis> well iso
<gletob> edbian, I know that, i'm running gedit with gksudo but it says You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<andrew_46> haresh_: Have you considered running windows in a virtual machine?
<i0x71> or brasero
<Ricket> edbian: haha, unfortunately Linux hardly supports my Wacom tablet, among other reasons, so I do have to use Windows from time to time. Thanks, I'll check out clamav! :)
<edbian> gletob, That is odd!  You are correct then, it is being mounted as read only.
<i0x71> digitalaxis, k3b or brasero
<gletob> edbian, but I just figured out I can write files to /boot
<digitalaxis> i0x71: I saw, thankyou.
<paragonc> should these still be in my /boot/vmlinuz folder? /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-15-server  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-17-server
<spO> how do i restart updatedb?
<edbian> gletob, so the error is incorrect?
<paragonc> it looks like im running the right kernel
<paragonc> uname -r returns 2.6.31-17-generic-pae
<gletob> edbian, yes
<brian> But some of the frustrations I have with it have caused me to think about working with Intrepid.
<digitalaxis> i0x71: I switched to ubuntu from SW, going back to SW lol
<edbian> gletob, that is strange....
<Guest72290> so i got compiz and the close animation works but when i minimize nothing happens what can I do?
<edbian> gletob, Can you figure out more specifically where  you can and cannot write? (I mean underneath /boot)
<edbian> Guest72290, Install the compizconfig-settings-manager and customize compiz to your heart's delight!
<i0x71> digitalaxis, whats SW
<scunizi> spO: sudo updatedb
<digitalaxis> i0x71,  SlackWare
<i0x71> ooh
<i0x71> digitalaxis, thats a big jump
<trism> paragonc: does dpkg -l linux-image*-server list anything?
<Guest72290> edbian: dont I already hav it since i can use the cube and other compiz effects
<andrew_46> digitalaxis: Running 13.0 here with Ubuntu vms = the best of both worlds :)
<spO> if i type updatedb  ... then, it just hangs there... it does not go into background
<digitalaxis> i0x71, Not a fan of ubuntu, too much GUI usage lol
<Noob101> I googled on this memtest86 problem but can't find answer. Do I need to reformat my computer?
<Ben64> sp0: it's not supposed to go in the background
<scunizi> spO: that's cause it's updating..
<paragonc> trism: quite a bit
<i0x71> digitalaxis, heh bet ya get used to all shell n xfce
<Dante123> anything that would hold the average ubuntu user from going 64 bit????
<paragonc> it has entries for 3
<Ben64> Noob101: what problem
<edbian> Guest72290, There is compiz (which actually creates the effects) and then there is the settings manager (an enormously complicated setting dialog for compiz)  The settings manager is not required to run compiz.  Do you have the settings manager installed already??
<Ben64> Dante123: not having a 64bit cpu
<digitalaxis> i0x71, Using a program to burn a iso is new to me lol
<brian> lack of packages for some things, Daniel_G
<andrew_46> i0x71: Many slackware users are big kde fans
<trism> paragonc: uninstall those to remove the old server kernels from before you upgraded
<brian> Dante123, .
<Baube> hey fellows I might need some help here...
<paragonc> trism - how do i uninstall those?
<edbian> tsuna27, There is a simple settings manager and the standard one.  I prefer the standard one.  It is much more powerful.
<tsuna27> edbian: how do i know if it is installed?
<edbian> tsuna27, Does it show up in system -> preferences ??
<digitalaxis> andrew_46, Im a xfce fan\
<Baube> kind of noob with Ubuntu (Linux at all) and I'm having some troubles with Compiz-Fusion.
<Noob101> Ben64: I just installed ubuntu karmic andafter I reboot PC everytime it keep running the memtest86
<paragonc> trism: http://pastebin.com/d6bae4624
<Dante123> <Ben64> other than that.....btw I do have a 64 bit cpu
<tsuna27> edbian: yeah i got the compizcongid settings manager
<trism> paragonc: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.27-15-server; for example
<edbian> tsuna27, Go into it
<Ben64> Noob101: have you tried selecting ubuntu from the grub list instead of memtest
<brian> Dante123, not quite the application selection on x64. But other than that, nothing.
<Ben64> Dante123: dunno, i have 64bit and everything is awesome
<paragonc> k il give it a shot - then what do i do?
<edbian> tsuna27, I don't remember the exact location but I think it's part of the animations dialog...
<edbian> tsuna27, Does that makes sense?
<brian> Go for it Dante123 . Just do it :)
<andrew_46> digitalaxis: You may recognise xfce in the background of my own setup: http://www.andrews-corner.org/samples/photoshop.png
<trism> paragonc: after you remove them, those kernels will be gone from /boot, so you're done
<Dante123> <Ben64> any issues running virtualbox??/
<tsuna27> edbian: I can edit the close animation, but no matter what I do to the minimize animation noting changes
<Ben64> Dante123: i don't run it, so dunno
<edbian> tsuna27, Turn off the separate and annoyling confusing minimize plugin
<paragonc> trism - should i reboot?
<tsuna27> edbian: how
<Noob101> Ben64 : Sorry I am completly new to ubuntu. What is grub list?
<paragonc> trying to get my sound to work in 9.10
<anonbadger> I have an HP DV6. No sound : (.  I downloaded, compiled, and installed the alsa driver package. Now aplay -l gives me devices as opposed to no devices before. Yet now sound.
<scunizi> Dante123: nope.. runs great.. I use the one from their site for the usb support
<Baube> when I type : "compiz" i'm getting the following : Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<anonbadger> No Sound*
<digitalaxis> andrew_46,  Ah, never tried xubuntu, with a 6k rig, no need for it lol
<edbian> tsuna27, Look for the separate minimize plugin. Do you see what I'm talking about?
<Ben64> Noob101: when you turn on the computer theres a list of things to boot, with a timer counting down usually 10 secs to choose
<Baube> anyone ?
<trism> paragonc: no, it shouldn't affect anything, as long as you didn't remove your current kernel
<soreau> Baube: Pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<edbian> tsuna27, uncheck it's box
<andrew_46> digitalaxis: That is Slackware 13.0 :)
<edbian> digitalaxis, What is a 6k rig?
<digitalaxis> andrew_46,  Lol why use a xubuntu icon on a sw setup
<edbian> digitalaxis, I know what a rig is... but 6k?
<digitalaxis> edbian, I have spent 6k+ on it
<spO> does updatedb have problems with mounted drives?
<Ben64> digitalaxis: why
<tsuna27> edbian: it is inchecked
<edbian> digitalaxis, oooo. It is probably pretty fast then huh.
<digitalaxis> andrew_46,  Why would you use a xubuntu logo, the rats are ugly
<Ben64> sp0: by default i think updatedb skips /media/
<joshua__> did anyone ever get x11rdp working on x64?
<agusj> help me? how to restore boot loader ?
<andrew_46> digitalaxis: That is xfce default
<brian> lol
<anonbadger> edbian: lies. he has 6k of eprom and an 8051
<joshua__> xvnc is too busted for modern desktop environments
<edbian> tsuna27, Really?  I don't know why your minimize effects settings are not being applied.  The only thing I can suggest is that somewhere in your compiz settings something is conflicting
<Noob101> Ben65: No it doesn't reach the countdown part yet. I have to use f8 get it PC to boot for Live CD
<digitalaxis> ben64: I work with computers for a living, edbian: Yes quite, my cpu alone is clocked to around 4.3ghz
<edbian> digitalaxis, But can it answer the question to life, the universe and everything?
<Ben64> digitalaxis: give stats
<brian> 42
<kainektisis84> ben sorry i don't know what happened
<te> ubottu grub | agusj
<ubottu> agusj: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kainektisis84> i got to the xorg.conf file
<haresh_> andrew_46,  nope i want a linux version of movie maker
<digitalaxis> edbian: The answer is 64
<digitalaxis> ben64: Im on my laptop right now making burning my new 64bit SW13 iso
<edbian> digitalaxis, I'm pretty sure it's 42...
<anonbadger> 00101010
<Ben64> kainektisis84: cool
<brian> lol'
<scunizi> haresh_: check out LiVeS on www.getdeb.net
<kainektisis84> what is this file for exactly
<digitalaxis> edbian: That was before the universe budget increased
<Ben64> digitalaxis: i just wanna hear what you spent $6000 on
<Noob101> Ben64: No it doesn't reach the countdown part yet. I have to use f8 get it PC to boot for Live CD
<paragonc> trism: those entries are still there
<Ben64> kainektisis84: the gui environment
<edbian> digitalaxis, Oh, I didn't realize!  Pardon me.
<Ben64> Noob101: huh??
<andrew_46> haresh_: I suspect Movie Maker is owned by Microsoft and they will not make a Linux version
<agusj> I have installed ubuntu 9.10 with boot loader, but after install 7.04 on same hard disk, I cannot see 9.10
<edbian> haresh, I sincerely doubt it as well.
<te> agusj: DId you tell it to load the boot loader into MBR?
<te> agusj: Or not?
<i0x71> damn it anyone know if there is timed login in ubuntu 9.10
<kainektisis84> ben what do you want me to do from here
<Ben64> kainektisis84: copy+paste it all to http://pastebin.com/
<anonbadger> i0x71: elicidate pl0x
<agusj> I dont understand, filesystems on karmic is ext4
<andrew_46> haresh_: You may be interested to know that vlc will produce something similar soon
<bastid_raZor> Ben64: digitalaxis lies. .. over clocked cpu to 4.3ghz.. right
<trism> paragonc: what entries? the kernels in /boot?
<Noob101> Ben64: when I reboot I don't think it get to the list where there is timer countdown. It just rum memtest86 over and over
<Ben64> bastid_raZor: it's possible to oc that much
<spO> is updatedb used by any system processes or is it mostly just a user thing?
<Ben64> Noob101: right before it runs memtest, it is at the list
<paragonc> trism: dpkg -l linux-image*-server
<digitalaxis> ben64: Phase change cooling, dual 295's, i7-975 bloomfield, evga 170-E7G2, thermaltake level 10 case, dont remember what psu i have in
<brian> yea, an amd 955 can OC to that.
<trism> paragonc: yeah, but they are probably rc instead of ii
<brian> plenty of intel cpus can do that
<digitalaxis> bastid_raZor, you can buy CPU's with a baseline 4ghz now genius
<edbian> digitalaxis, I LOVE the level 10 case!
<Ben64> sp0: it should run automatically every night
<scunizi> spO: updatedb typically isn't "turned on" by default but is after running sudo updatedb.. it indexes files so you can use the locate command easier.
<brian> the Level 10 case is sweet.
<brian> Not exactly practical, but sweet.
<kainektisis84> alright ben i pasted it to the website under same chat name
<i0x71> anonbadger, say wha
<digitalaxis> edbian: I actually got it a couple days ago for christmas from my boss lol
<Ben64> kainektisis84: you need to give me the link it gave you
<edbian> digitalaxis, You have one hell of a boss!
<tsuna27> still nothing i can not enable any minimize effects
<te> agusj: You installed an older version of Ubuntu to dual boot between it and 9.10? Is that what you've done?
<Noob101> Ben64 : Is it a second screen that say "Press del to enter set .................Pree any botton to continue"?
<digitalaxis> edbian: I work at linden
<trism> paragonc: make sure you didn't remove linux-image-server package, in karmic this just points to linux-image-generic-pae which is what you're using
<kainektisis84> it didn't give me a link it gave me a posted date and time
<bmk789> i have a FAT32 partition that just started showing only a few of the files that are on it, but df -h still shows it has all 11gb of my files, how do i get the rest to show up?
<digitalaxis> edbian: I am a senior software designer for SL
<Ben64> Noob101: it's after that, grub loads memtest, so it's the last thing before memtest runs
<derenrich> is byobu installed by default on server edition?
<brian> SL?
<edbian> digitalaxis, I'm impressed.  I'm also very happy to hear that you use linux :)
<Ben64> kainektisis84: it redirects you to the page you're supposed to paste here
<kainektisis84> http://pastebin.com/m260438b5
<digitalaxis> brian: Second Life, its what we make at Linden Labs
<brian> I figured it was Second life, just wasn't sure.
<digitalaxis> though we may be releasing a new game within the next couple years, so stay tuned:-P
<derenrich> really?
<brian> lol :)
<Noob101> Beb64: Ok, so what do I do with that?
<brian> i have never played 2nd Life.
<derenrich> digitalaxis: SL is game? :)
<Ben64> Noob101: choose something besides memtest
<i0x71> anyone know if there is timed login in ubuntu 9.10
<digitalaxis> derenrich: More of a lifestyle and/or addiction to most.
<derenrich> yeah
<edbian> derenrich, A second life if you will
<scunizi> digitalaxis: brian derenrich as much as I enjoy the banter.. it is really off topic and belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrew_46> haresh_: The new video editor: http://vlmc.org/
<derenrich> digitalaxis: i've always found things like that cool ideas ala neuromancer/snowcrash
<derenrich> sorry
<andrew_46> haresh_: Not released yet
<derenrich> leave
<Dante123> digitalaxis if you could make something g-rated for kids that could be educational for use at school, with classroom teacher...that would be great
<digitalaxis> he has a point, shall we move over?
<brian> its out?
<paragonc> cool a meaningfull sound error:
<paragonc> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<brian> i heard about vlmc, didnt know if was working yet
<Noob101> Ben64: Thanks I'll try it now.
<davidson_> can someone please help me? I am having a nightmare getting pptp VPN to work
<davidson_> I am desperate
<bmk789> i have a FAT32 partition that just started showing only a few of the files that are on it, but df -h still shows it has all 11gb of my files, how do i get the rest to show up?
<Dante123> Im a teacher and do a lot with computers....but Second Life is a no go with elementary kids for the adult themes etc.
<davidson_> on 9.10
<digitalaxis> Derenrich, dante, brian, etc: Lets hop over to offtopic
<kainektisis84> did that link work ben
<Ben64> kainektisis84: paste this right after line 26 http://pastebin.com/m1a0764a0
<andrew_46> brian: There is a youtube clip somewhere
<brian> Yea. I saw the clip + feature list.
<brian> just didn't know if a working build was out
<andrew_46> brian: If you are brave build it from git
<brian> brave?
<brian> lol
<tsuna27> if i update from 8.10 to 9.10 will it delete all my compiz settings and firefox stuff?
<edbian> bmk789, Perhaps it's index and actual data are messed up.  Have you tried running that disk usage analyzer on it?  It actually follows the file tree.
<edbian> tsuna27, It should not.
<Flannel> tsuna27: you can't upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 directly, you need to upgrade through 9.04, and no, it shouldn't
<IdleOne> tsuna27: backup!
<te> tsuna27: Flannel is correct, you need to do incremental updates.
<kainektisis84> alright ben do you want me to save and close the file?
<Ben64> kainektisis84: yes
<Noob101> Ben64: If the last screen before it run memtest doesn't have a list what should I do?
<kainektisis84> ok now what
<tsuna27> how do u do incremental updates
<Ben64> kainektisis84: log out and back in
<brianherman> man grub 2 screwed my windows 7 installation
<kainektisis84> log out of ubuntu?
<Ben64> kainektisis84: yes
<Ben64> Noob101: dunno what to say, maybe you installed ubuntu incorrectly
<IdleOne> tsuna27: run the upgrade manager it will offer 9.04 when that is complete you will do it again to get 9.10
<edbian> tsuna27, Open the update manager.  It should have a button near the top.
<scunizi> tsuna27: open the update module.. in System > Admin and you'll see a button at the top for the next version
<vlt> Hello. I just installed xubuntu on a PIII 700 MHz laptop. Any idea why it takes 4 minutes to open a shell?
<paragonc> hrmm ok - gonna back up and do a clean install
<tsuna27> kk
<paragonc> god damn it - my mac usb drive is hfs and this is mounting as read only
<Noob101> Ben64: O no, Thanks any way though.
<brianherman> vlt: you could try using the netinst version
<paragonc> how do i make the USB drive writable?
<te> vlt: slow computer.
<giiker> will I ahve any trouble if I direct my profile in firefox in Ubuntu to one stored on amounted disk in WIndows?
<te> vlt: How much memory?
<giiker> will I ahve any trouble if I direct my profile in firefox in Ubuntu to one stored on a  mounted disk in WIndows?
<brianherman> vlt: you can use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vlt> te: Yes, but running other OS works ok. What makes Ubuntu that slow?
<fk_007> is there a way to change the resolution of the svideo output while having a different resolution for the VGA output
<edbian> giiker, Do you mean to say that the mounted disk in formatted ntfs and that you're doing this all in ubuntu?
<scunizi> paragonc: you might not "own" it.. so find it's mount point .. something like /media/usb-0 or something.. and then sudo chown <your_user_name:your_user_name> /media/<location of usb>
<edbian> vlt, How much ram do you have?
<te> vlt: What other OS?
<brianherman> vlt: that will install nothing a shell will open in a bout a minute for you.
<giiker> edbian: yes, I have no problem mounting the disk, I just think something might go worng using a profile from windows thatś all
<edbian> giiker, I don't think that will cause any problems.  That is, if I understand what you're trying to do.
<vlt> te: Microsoft Windows 2000 for example. I've seen someone opening a shell there in about 3 seconds.
<zahmed> ﻿ hello everyone, I am unable to use 'cp' with a file name stored in a variable....   first i type:  x="/home/zubair/Pictures/Photos/Chengdu-Street-Shots/Jin Li/2006_06_10/Jin Li -2.tif" and it is followed by cp "$x" -t shots/   ...it says no such file ..
<te> vlt: MS 2k is 9 years old
<medo_eng10> hi
<kainektisis84> where is ben64?  where is he?!  you are freaking awesome ben64  I don't know how you people know what the hell you are doing but you are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Cpudan80> zahmed: use export
<medo_eng10> i have aproblem
<edbian> zahmed, single quotes instead of double quotes?  Just a shot in the dark.
<vlt> te: Yes. But what makes Ubuntu that slow?
<kainektisis84> listen to ben64
<Ben64> kainektisis84: i take it that worked?
<giiker> edbian: Well I will jsut edit the profiles.ini file in the firefox profile directory, I will point it to the path of   the profile stored in wondows
<te> vlt: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<kainektisis84> yes it worked beautifully
<Ben64> kainektisis84: awesome.. :D
<zahmed> @edbian, but that would stop variable expansion
<te> vlt: Ubuntu is not slow.  Your computer is.
<edbian> giiker, I'm not sure the profile is stored the same way.  I don't know giiker try it out! :)  What's to lose?
<edbian> zahmed, I don't really understand double vs. single quotes.  I was just guessing
<kainektisis84> honestly ben did you go to school to learn this stuff or am i just an idiot
<Cpudan80> zahmed: export x="abcde"
<Ben64> i learned everything on my own
<edbian> kainektisis84, You're just new ;)
<Ben64> breaking then fixing my compy
<giiker> edbian: my profile? :) I guess there is not other way, wait, I have virtuabox, I will try it using virtualbox!
<edbian> Ben64, What did you help him with?
<Ben64> edbian: resolution
<edbian> Ben64, Did you have him edit /etc/xorg.conf ?
<Ben64> it's a common problem in here, and seems i'm the only one who can create modelines
<vlt> te: What version of Ubuntu can i install to experience nearly the same speed for simple tasks like I get on a 9 years old OS?
<edbian> giiker, There ya go!  That's good thinking
<Ben64> edbian: yep
<te> vlt:  You can not put a modern OS on a computer that old.  You could install xfce as a window manager and it will be a lot faster.
<tsuna27> my top panel wont change colours at the right and left but the middle will
<IdleOne> Ben64: maybe you should write a wiki page :)
<vlt> te: This _is_ XFCE
<edbian> Ben64, I'll look at the conversation.  I would love to know how to help more people.  You're right, it is so common.
<kainektisis84> yes ben you really do need to write a wiki page
<te> vlt: Then that is as good as it gets.
<andrew_46> edbian: Double quotes allow the variable to be expanded. Try the difference between echo '$HOME' and echo "$HOME"
<vlt> hmmmm
<Ben64> Protip: http://tinyurl.com/fixres <-- my collection of super secret generic modelines for common resolutions
<te> vlt: What you have is a very slow computer with a very powerful OS on it.  You need a faster computer with more memory.
<kinja-sheep> vlt: I think xubuntu-desktop is just bloated and is no faster than GNOME. Try core Lxde, maybe?
<kainektisis84> i want to tell you something.  I have been trying to fix this problem for at least 48 man hours without any chat and just the internet and nobody knows what they are doing
<edbian> kainektisis84,
<vlt> kinja-sheep: What is lxde? A distro?
<kinja-sheep> vlt: Desktop environment. Like GNOME, XFCE, KDE, blackbox, etc.
<kainektisis84> can i make you my buddy ben
<Ben64> kainektisis84: buddy where
<kainektisis84> in pidgin
<edbian> Ben64, How did you learn to wright those mode lines??
<Ben64> i don't really do IM that much
<Ben64> kainektisis84: <my name here>r@gmail.com is my email though
<kainektisis84> no thats fine.  you just know what you are doing and i want to be sure that i can find you again if i run into problems
<te> vlt: lxde looks very interesting.
<edbian> Ben64, I understand the resolutions, how do you determine all of those other numbers on each line?
 * kinja-sheep jot down the email address in his little black book.
<Ben64> edbian: a bit of trickery and grabbing from other confs
<edbian> Ben64, ha ha ha
<daus> any PPC user here?
<daus> I mean Ubuntu PPC
<tsuna27> my top panel wont change colours at the right and left but the middle will
<edbian> Ben64, Do you guessed then??
<Ben64> edbian: nah
<kinja-sheep> vlt: If you're just messing around and testing stuffs, you can try lubuntu-desktop, I suppose. I'm due to test that sometimes on my netbook.
<scunizi> Ben64: is that from your xorg.conf? or the newer xrandr conf file
<Ben64> it's important to have them work, i got good ones, so i pasted it forever
<kainektisis84> ben you are r@gmail.com?
<Ben64> kainektisis84: no... ben64r   ..... at gmail
<Ben64> i just don't want to type it here, cause this channel gets logged
<edbian> Ben64, Ic ic  I supposed I could look at the man page?
<Ben64> and spam = bad
<edbian> Ben64, PM it to them
<Ben64> edbian: you could, it's probably no help
<Voss_> You cant put xubuntu on a 2001 computer? Sure you can as long as it has at least 512mb of memory
<Ben64> edbian: oh yeah, duh lol
<daus> !help
<privatehuff> my mind corrects your name to "debian"
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> Ben64, I'm saving that pastebin for my personal use
<vlt> kinja-sheep, te: I want to use this notebook for firefox (or similar) and thunderbird only.
<zahmed> @﻿Cpudan80: export doesnt help
<Ben64> edbian: with great power comes great responsibility
<Ben64> i'm just sad theres no xorg.conf in 9.10, dunno how to fix stuff there
<asdfqwer> asdf
<Cpudan80> zahmed: should, what exactly are you typing ?
<paragonc> grrr im getting this when i run fdisk -l
<paragonc> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<te> vlt: You could just run X with no window manager.
<Voss> vlt, so whats the problem?
<edbian> Ben64, I think it will read from it if you add one right?
<kinja-sheep> vlt: That is fine. :)
<paragonc> but when it automounts it shows all my partitions
<paragonc> but it doesnt mnt hfs properly
<Ben64> edbian: not sure, haven't tested that yet
<scunizi> paragonc: hfs is the apple file sys isn't it?
<tsuna27> how do i get a networkmanager back i removed it from my panel and I cant get it back even with the "add to panels thing" how do i re add it?
<paragonc> scunzi - yes
<Psinetic> Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, playing a new DVD, it says "cannot read from source", so i go to eject it, and it won't come out of the drive and is unmonted.
<Cpudan80> Psinetic: type "eject -r" on the command line
<Voss> psi, restart your computer and eject manually
<zahmed> Cpudan80:i type export x="/home/zubair/Pictures/Photos/sample/one folder/one file" ...then... file "$x" gives error
<scunizi> paragonc: I'm not sure but I believe that isn't really supported 100%.. kinda like ntfs.. although I believe they've done a much better job at reverse engineering ntfs
<Cpudan80> zahmed: the error being?
<Cpudan80> zahmed: might need to do export x='abcde' (single ')
<Psinetic> Cpudan80, i did that, and it gave me: eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error.....guess i'll have to restart the computer
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> strange
<Ben64> vlt: open a terminal and type this "mount | grep "on /\ " | grep -o ^........ | xargs -n1 -i sudo hdparm -t {}"
<Psinetic> Cpudan80, yes very strange indeedlydeed
<edbian> Ben64, +1  !  nice command!
<Psinetic> shall return, rebooting
<Ben64> edbian: i'm still a noob at regex :D
<andrew_46> Psinetic: Try the same command as sudo
<zahmed> ﻿Cpudan80: The error was about spaces in the filename getting broken when i double quite variable expansion it works. Thanks alot.
<kheera> Ben64: what does {} mean?
<zahmed> Cpudan80: double quote i mean
<Cpudan80> zahmed: yeah - sounds right - glad it works
<Ben64> kheera: it inserts into the command the output of the pipe into xargs
<Cpudan80> kheera: variable substitution
<teolicy> Hi. I'm running karmic on an Asus eee 1005HA. When I installed it, I installed various eee-specific utilities, which required the addition of two new repos to apt: statux.org and repos.eeebuntu.org. Both repos stopped working, with statux.org saying just: "Sorry, site closed". Anyone knows what gives? What's the best place to arm a vanilla karmic with eee goodness?
<Ben64> basically the command i said is a fancy way of testing the speed of the boot drive
<jhb1608> hello, I have a question on Empathy's yahoo issues, it won't let me connect to Yahoo, even my username and password is correct, is that a issue?
<Ben64>  Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.03 seconds =  59.43 MB/sec <-- my result
<edbian> teolicy, I found an interesting distro today.  Based on 9.04 called "easypeasy"
<freetown2> ggrrr, what starts NetworkManager in Jaunty?
<edbian> teolicy, http://www.geteasypeasy.com/  worked great on my acer aspire 1
<kheera> so would this delete each file in the directory?  ls | rm {}
<teolicy> edbian, thanks, but I'd rather have vanilla 9.10 and add some eee goodness.
<vlt> Ben64: You want to know the speed of my hd?
<freetown2> blasted thing wipes out  resolv.conf and messes up the routing table each time i plug in a windows mobile phone
<Ben64> vlt: correct
<edbian> teolicy, NP,  good luck!  There is something in the ubuntu docs about it.
<grendal_prime> damn it i need a screen saver that plays avis
<Ben64> i had a problem last night where everything was slow, turned out DMA on the drive was off, was getting 3MB/s from it
<teolicy> edbian, good idea, thanks again.
<edbian> teolicy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<vlt> Ben64: 25MB/s
<jhb1608> hello, I have a question on Empathy's yahoo issues, it won't let me connect to Yahoo, even my username and password is correct, is that a issue?
<Voss> teolicy, I have a eee 900a , netbook remix 9.04 works fine on it
<grendal_prime> actually mp4's now that i think about it
<vlt> How can I enter grub menu?
<edbian> teolicy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<haresh_> andrew_46,  nope i want a linux version of movie maker  i am trying to install from http://www.getdeb.net/install/lives/1.1.6-1~getdeb1 but i cant do so please guide me thanks
<teolicy> edbian, the latter URL is what I probably need. Thanks!
<mutew> Anyone have any experience with building kernel modules?
<edbian> teolicy, no problem
<freetown2> mutew, what are you building?
<nameo0> in terminal what do i type in to get my harware info?
<edbian> nameiner, lshw
<mutew> I am writing a simple module to hook on to the system write() call.
<edbian> nameiner, lspci
<andrew_46> haresh_: Unfortunately I am not familiar with that prgram :(
<freetown2> heh, missed both times edbian
<freetown2> love tabs
<edbian> nameo0, lshw lspci
<jhb1608> hmm... guess I need to make my question more clearly. I encountered a network error to Empathy.
<vlt> I want to change some boot params. How can I enter grub menu? I tried pressing ESC but it jumps directly to loading the kernel.
<edbian> freetown2, ha ha, thanks, I wouldn't have even noticed if you hadn't said that
<freetown2> mutew, hello? what modules are you trying to build?
<andrew_46> haresh_: But I note that it is in the Karmic repository
<edbian> vlt, you press 'e' to edit...
<freetown2> edbian, heh, it's only because i have missed several times in the past
<andrew_46> haresh_: sudo apt-get install lives
<vlt> edbian: Doesn't work. I can't even see the menu. It just skips over it
<mutew> freetown2: Creating a module of my own which is basically a hook onto the system write() call.
<haresh_> sudo apt-get install lives
 * freetown2 wants to nuke NetworkManager from orbit in Jaunty world.
<haresh_> could not find it
<edbian> vlt, Are you running ubuntu 9.10 with that new fangled grub 2??
 * jhb1608 feels ignored again.
<vlt> edbian: yes
<andrew_46> haresh_: Are you running karmic?
<jhb1608> it is not my first time feeling ignored in here
<freetown2> mutew, er...but you need help on a Makefile?!?
<haresh_> hardy
<edbian> vlt, I can't help then :(  you need to edit the grub config file which is all sorts of different in the newest version :(  sorry
<vlt> Ok, how to change the timeout value in grub.cnf (grub2)
<vlt> ?
<bleepbloop> i need help formatting my USB drive so i can use unetbootin on it to boot UNR 9.10 from it
<te> ubottu: grub2 | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zahmed> ﻿Cpudan80: another issue :) in the sequence of commands --> export x=$(sed -n '1p' buffy2)  [[here echo $x returns "/home/zubair/Pictures/Photos/sample/one folder/one file"]] ...now if i type  cp "$x" -t dest/ ..it says can't stat, no such file
<freetown2> mutew, sorry, not tried to write me own kernel module. Can't help you there.
<edbian> bleepbloop, You watch collegehumor.com??
<freetown2> ubottu, how to nuke NetworkManager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mutew> freetown2: The makefile looks something like - http://pastebin.com/m251c3143
<bleepbloop> edbian: nah
<freetown2> ubottu, NetworkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<edbian> bleepbloop, What is your nickname in reference too then?
<freetown2> well if it is wireless then leave everything else alone blasted thing
<jlongs2> any way I can mess with the refresh rates of my display?  it's running at 60Hz which I think is causing my problem (the screen is shifted to the right leaving 2 inches of black on the left)
<freetown2> mutew, what errors are you running into? missing calls?
<freetown2> mutew, missing references or something that is
<Legendario> I am at karmic and can't make americas army work: ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bleepbloop> edbian: nothing, I just came up with it a while ago.
<te> jlongs2: What video card do you have?
<edbian> bleepbloop, nevermind then.  Carry on! :)
<mutew> freetown2: Invalid kernel configuration errors
<jlongs2> I've tried setting modelines in xorg.conf with `cvt <xres> <yres> <refresh>` but that doesn't seem to take effect
<mutew> freetown2: http://pastebin.com/m406ef539
<jlongs2> te: radeon 3200, fglrx driver
<jlongs2> hdmi
<te> jlongs2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Cpudan80> zahmed: that's strange
<linux_stu> is xubuntu less resource-intensive than ubuntu?  noticeably so?
<jlongs2> te: thanks, i'll play with xrandr
<Cpudan80> zahmed: remove the " " around $x in thte cp command I think
<ardchoille> linux_stu: yes
<linux_stu> thanks ardchoille
<zahmed> ﻿Cpudan80: removing quotes around $x breaks filename as it contains spaces
<Cpudan80> oh - right
<Cpudan80> zahmed: does dest exist?
<zahmed> yep
<freetown2> mutew, you are building against a vanilla kernel?
<ae86-drifter> im having trouble configuring dual screens, its weird because it comes up SyncMaster in the x server settings but that is the monitor that doesnt work, when i open multiple monitor settings, it says i dont appear to have 2 screens, im using nvidia proprietory drivers
<redIago> hey i screwed up and wrote a comment on a bug report that was stupid (my answer was three posts above me) is there anyway to get rid of the post?
<redIago> for the sake of keeping it not spammy
<ae86-drifter> redIago: just dont do it again... ;p
<ae86-drifter> lol
<redIago> lol
<freetown2> mutew, you need to configure the kernel compilation first...just untarring is not enough
<redIago> i feel stupid
<redIago> im trying to get involved and im just making an ass out of myself
<redIago> oh one more thing
<redIago> i need to sign the code of conduct
<redIago> how do i get my gpg key
<ae86-drifter> redIago: which gpg key?
<redIago> the one it says i need hang on let me find the page
<ae86-drifter> redIago: did you add third party repositories?
<Cpudan80> zahmed: hmm - dunno, there is #bash for scripting help
<redIago> yeah the backtrack one
<khelvan> Hi, I'm trying to use unetbootin to create a bootable USB key with Easy Peasy on it for my netbook, using Ubuntu Karmic Koala 64-bit, and I get this error (even though I have the repo version of udev installed): vol_id not found. This is required for either install mode. Install the "udev" package or your distribution's equivalent. - any ideas on how I can fix this?
<ae86-drifter> well goto the backtrack site and get the key from there and add it
<tos> how to i setup my servers firewall to block outgoing access to all ports on 10.0.0.1
<tos> do*
<redIago> oh not the same thing i think
<redIago> let me try to be more specific hang on
<ae86-drifter> tos:  type ufw --help
<ae86-drifter> redIago: you need to download the gpg key from backtrack and add it, you can do that through synaptic if you want
<zahmed> ok me entering #bash
<redIago> khelvan: have you tried the usb startup disk creator, it works better in my opinion
<preecher> is they a program that can add files to a iso image
<mutew> freetown2: This URL seems to have detailed steps - http://dinomite.net/2007/setting-up-ubuntu-for-building-kernel-modules/
<ardchoille> preecher: an iso image is a finalized file system, you can't add files to it
<Nautilus> anyone have a url for easy setup of samba so I can share a folder to my XP box?
<tos> ae86: its saying this...
<tos> root@ns:/usr/share/squirrelmail/src# ufw deny 10.0.0.1:80
<tos> ERROR: Port ranges must be numeric
<preecher> ardchoille, thx
<ardchoille> preecher: you can, however, extract the iso, add files and then build a new iso
<thomasrjones> @tos iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j DROP
<ae86-drifter> i think it would be more like ufw deny 10.0.0.1 -p 80, but im not sure, you will have to read the man
<freetown2> mutew, those instructions do look like they will help you to get a source tarball for your current running kernel and have it prepped up for building modules
<redIago> here we go on the launch pad site (i can send a link if you want) it wants me to register an openpgp key in order to sign the code of conduct
 * freetown2 hopes ufw is WAY better than NetworkManager
<thomasrjones> my example drops ALL outgoing packets and datagrams on the eth0 interface
<freetown2> thomasrjones, not quite what tos wants though
<preecher> ardchoille, o ok--thx
<tos> iptables sounds right
<freetown2> oh yeah it does!
<ae86-drifter> redIago: if you open synaptic package manager, do you have the backtrack key added (different from the repository)
<thomasrjones> thats what he said......drop outgoing access to ports on an interface
<freetown2> nothing like building your own rules...
<freetown2> the only problem is making them run on boot up
<freetown2> stuffing them in /etc/network/interfaces is a start...
<redIago> nvm figured it out
<thomasrjones> ufw is just a interface to iptables
<HTT-Bird> ok, what would cause apt to just go wonky and not see/be able to install packages?
<freetown2> thomasrjones, the question is, is it any good?
<ae86-drifter> you can get a GUI for UFW
<thomasrjones> is what any good?
<freetown2> liike, does it just stuff all rules into one big chain
<HTT-Bird> freetown2: for a simple 2-minute firewall, ufw/gufw more than suffices
<airtonix> wtb nick prefixes on messages.
<HTT-Bird> if you need to do fancy stuff, you might want something more sophisticated
<thomasrjones> the structure of a firewall is just that...cisco....sonic....ms...iptables
<freetown2> HTT-Bird, that is not the point. ufw is also the only 'convenient' way to get rules loaded on bootup
<ae86-drifter> freetown2: if you look at your IP tables, you will see what it does
<redIago> is there any way to install lucid from the desktop disk without installing grub or grub 2?
<thomasrjones> they all are a ruleset.....u have to determine the most appropriate structure for ur situation
<HTT-Bird> redIago: I take it you already have a working grub on your box?
<freetown2> thomasrjones, i create chains for tcp/udp/icmp packets and more chains for high traffic protocols like smtp on a mailserver
<redIago> no i have Chameleon
<redIago> its a hackint0sh lol
<HTT-Bird> redIago: hmmm...never heard of that bootloader, maybe that's why :)
<redIago> it recognises linux fine
<HTT-Bird> sry, never dealt with a hackint0sh in my life, have never touched a mac with anything newer than a g4 in it either :) so won't be able to help you in this case
<thomasrjones> ur r incorrect freetown2
<freetown2> thomasrjones, branching out to ensure packets go through a minimum no. of rules before hitting something
<redIago> i know what i need, i just need to not install grub
<thomasrjones> smtp is encapsulated in tcp...
<freetown2> thomasrjones, ufw does not provide for startup?
<redIago> and i have a desktop install disk to work with
<redIago> the hackint0sh part is irrelivant
<thomasrjones> u have to issue service startup like any other service on ur system
<freetown2> thomasrjones, sigh. all tcp go to tcp_packet chain. if it is smtp, pass on to smtp_packet chain, otherwise continue.
<airtonix> redIago, not quite, because you'll need to modify its bootloader in order for it to provide you with a choice of which OS to boot.
<friendishan> how do i install java? it asks for root password if i input su. i am unable to change my root password through administration . i change it and then i input that password it says authetication failure
<thomasrjones> u r still incorrect freetown2
<thomasrjones> geez....
<freetown2> thomasrjones, yawn.
<airtonix> !sudo | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<airtonix> !enter | thomasrjones
<ubottu> thomasrjones: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: ????
<HTT-Bird> freetown2: you could write a 5 minute shell/Python/Perl/... init-script to take care of it if ufw doesn't fit the bill
<IdleOne> !java | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<airtonix> !info restricted-extras | friendishan
<thomasrjones> a packet is such.....ethernet -> ip -> tcp -> smtp
<ubottu> friendishan: Package restricted-extras does not exist in karmic
<airtonix> !find restricted
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<friendishan> ok thanks everyone
<thomasrjones> how does smtp get routed before tcp?
<airtonix> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<freetown2> HTT-Bird, or stick them into interfaces...i mean, the scripts COULD make use of iptables save like RHEL/Fedora does....
<HTT-Bird> freetown2: yeah, eni can be used too
<HTT-Bird> and iptables save is another possibility
<freetown2> but i guess this is getting offtopic, i'll drop this
<thomasrjones> if the tcp encapsulation is removed first?
<HTT-Bird> if you feel like hacking something up go right ahead :)
<thomasrjones> it would always default t ip or tcp chain
<freetown2> HTT-Bird, er...but with NetworkManager messing about...i am not so sure i'd want to try...i'd have to dig deep i suspect to get something working properly
<HTT-Bird> freetown2: NetworkManager can run pre/post up/down scripts
<ae86-drifter> HTT-Bird: why not edit interfaces file
<freetown2> HTT-Bird, cool, wonderful...and it can mess things up too. like wiping out resolv.conf and changing the default route whenever i plug in my windows mobile phone
<HTT-Bird> ae86-drifter: I never said eni wasn't an option :)
<HTT-Bird> (eni being short for /etc/network/interfaces :)
<friendishan> any tweak in karmic to increase internet speed (i have 128kbps)
<freetown2> HTT-Bird, and eni used to use iptables save?
<freetown2> aw
<ae86-drifter> lol
<Troggie> hi all. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 how do i install the latest Openssl and apache2
<HTT-Bird> freetown2: *is still scratching head @ your network configuration :o*
<ae86-drifter> Troggie: omg
<Troggie> what?
<freetown2> friendishan, you could try traffic shaping to make certain protocols more responsive
<paragonc> if i only have 1 partition - and i reinstall from dvd - will it overwrite all my files even if i dont format?
<freetown2> friendishan, but not faster
<paragonc> or will it only over write the system files?
<HTT-Bird> friendishan: yeah, QoS/traffic shaping can help set priorities so important stuff gets through first
<Troggie> I can't exactly install 9.10 cause RAID 1 doesn't boot after install
<friendishan> freetown2 ok, but i am looking for the tweak i had done in jaunty which increased my net speed
<freetown2> HTT-Bird, br0 using dhcp to save with Windows instance. plugging a phone will get NetworkManager all worked up
<HTT-Bird> Troggie: try karmic-backports or using a deb-src line from karmic (basic procedure is described in '/msg dpkg simple sid backport')
<friendishan> this will be any help for me ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-251509.html
<HTT-Bird> Troggie: if karmic is too old, you'll need uupdate
<freetown2> friendishan, huh? 128k will not become 1mbit no matter what tweak you use...
<HTT-Bird> but I have to go
<tos> ok so i did this...  iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j DROP -d 10.0.0.1
<tos> and it worked blocking http to 10.0.0.1
<freetown2> ciao HTT-Bird
<Troggie> thank u
<tos> but now i cant get out to the net
<HTT-Bird> o/
<friendishan> freetown2 yup i know but will it make a difference for me?
<freetown2> friendishan, that depends on whether something like ssh is more important to you or downloading...if you are more into downloads...then probably not
<TheRocK|> tos: You have to accept some outgoing ports to access the web.
<freetown2> tos, i suspect you are blocking everyting, not just everything to 10.0.0.1
<friendishan> freetown2 anyway to increase my downloading speeds (yea i am  more into downloads)
<freetown2> tos, that -d 10.0.0.1 should be before the -j DROP
<tos> just trying to block shell users from accessing my 2wire status page which is the router @ 10.0.0.1
<freetown2> friendishan, are you not able to max out the 128k line?
<friendishan> freetown2 nope i used to get 30kbps as download speed in jaunty now i get 20kbps
<Me> hi there is Troggie, sorry about that
<freetown2> tos iptables -A OUTPUT -d 10.0.0.1 -j DROP will do it
<freetown2> tos, but do a replace on the rule you have instead
<tos> got it, but that also was my dns
<tj83> can someone tell me how to change my hostname on a ubuntu machine post install?
<tos> so i had to change my dns to my ip
<tos> and it worked!
<tos> thanks
<Guest45328> When i did a fresh Install of Ubuntu 9.10, after the reboot, it said it waited too long for the kernel, i read on the internet about that happening with RAID1. So how do i fix that
<TheRocK|> tos: But if your router is blocked you can't access the web anymore.
<bastid_raZor> tj83: /etc/hostname  make changes here
<tj83> bastid_raZor, ty
<tos> its working
<ae86-drifter> tos: i normally change my router listen pot in the actual router config
<tos> iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j DROP -d 10.0.0.1
<tos>   is what worked
<tos> yeah but att routers dont let you
<tos> the 2wires
<tos> SUCK
<friendishan> and some change in a file to get better video quality
<friendishan> epinky
<ae86-drifter> tos: oh, well that does suck
<Guest45328> When i did a fresh Install of Ubuntu 9.10, after the reboot, it said it waited too long for the kernel, i read on the internet about that happening with RAID1. So how do i fix that
<tos> so this is the alternative
<tos> :/
 * freetown2 smashes NetworkManager with a big ten ton hammer.
<friendishan> any change in a file to make video quality better ? (i had this in jaunty)
<Shtl_> i am getting this error http://pastebin.com/m7bf56527 can any one help me plz?
<freetown2> okay, that's better. ciao all
 * friendishan .
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: video quality of what?
<giantpune> hey.  does remastersys copy all drives?  or just the partition that ubuntu is installed to?
<friendishan> ae86-drifter video quality of movies , etc
<friendishan> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gtweakui, tweak
<bastid_raZor> Shtl_: root is not enabled in ubuntu.
 * friendishan needs to increase his video quality :)
<Richard_Simmons> I do believe something on my server just crashed. It was set, with a GUI, to share a drive with cifs. the server is up, I'm SSH'd in. I can view the drive, I can use it. but the cifs share is down..how can I restart that without restarting the computer?
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: make sure u have codecs and video card drivers installed.. thats about it
<tos> bastid, could do a 'sudo su''
<friendishan> ae86-drifter yup i do have but there was some file to edit which i done in jaunty which increased my video quality (i guess it was on ubuntu's site)
<patrooper> why can't my printer work , since I upgraded ??
<bastid_raZor> Richard_Simmons: if you have  it mount from fstab you could: sudo mount -a   ..that will mount everything that is not mounted in fstab
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: i think that would be application specific
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: try using vlc media player
<Richard_Simmons> bastid_raZor the drive is mounted on the server. CIFS crashed on it, so it isn't -sharing- it for me to mount it locally.
<friendishan> ae86-drifter yup i using that
<giantpune> ok.  well i think i just got my answer.  it made a ISO in under 5 minutes.  and i have 5TB worth of extra drives, so i dont think it crammed all 5TB into the ISO
<Richard_Simmons> samba crashed* I think
<friendishan> ae86-drifter the file i edited had this at the end # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<friendishan> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security restricted main multiverse universe
<friendishan> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
<ae86-drifter> that is your sources.list file
<ae86-drifter> it has nothing to do with videos
<patrooper> I upgraded to 9.10 , and my printer is not responding , any help out there ???
<friendishan> ae86-drifter yup that was it i edited that and it increased all the display quality
<bastid_raZor> friendishan: you have two different versions in your sources. that is a great way to break things.
<ardchoille> friendishan: what are you running? Intrepid?
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: NO it didnt.
<bastid_raZor> Richard_Simmons: restart samba?
<Dasda> hi guys, is there any way to convert a hd video to sd video? i have a old laptop that can not play hd video well
<friendishan> aedchoille : nope karmic (what's intrepid)
<friendishan> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Dasda> i found a program for windows, but wondering if any ubuntu apps are capable of accomplishing the same thing
<ardchoille> friendishan: Then you shouldn't have any souces besides karmic in your sources file. Mixing sources from various releases will break things
<anonbadger> name it
<Nautilus> aha, I figured out how to setup folder sharing to my XP box, but now I get "access denied" (from the xp side) when trying to copy files there. Suggestions?
<Richard_Simmons> bastid_raZor yes.. exactly how do I do that?
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: your repository sources has nothing to do with video quality, editing that file wont do anything to your quality
<friendishan> ae86-drifter yea it actually did (i had broken something and my totem wasn't loading so someone told me to do this and it increased the display quality and fixed the video problem (also VLC all other with video))
<Nautilus> I have "allow others to write files here" checked
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: yno, it actually didn't
<bastid_raZor> Richard_Simmons: my guess is: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<friendishan> ardchoille: no it was the back-up when i updated that file
<Ben64> Dasda: mencoder can do that
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: maybe its something that you installed AFTER adding the repository
<Richard_Simmons> bastid_raZor thanks. trying it
<friendishan> ae86-drifter maybe
<ardchoille> friendishan: well you need to take all non Karmic sources out of your sources.list file
<Dasda> Ben64, thanks. Ill read into that now. thank you
<ardchoille> friendishan: and then sudo apt-get update
<Ben64> Dasda: what cpu/speed is the laptop
<danny> what program can i use to record playing playing audio? other than audacity
<friendishan> ardchoille: i haven't changed the source.list file after my karmic's fresh install :)
 * friendishan has to go 
<ae86-drifter> friendishan: i have a feeling you need to update or enable your video card driver... just a feeling.... as VLC uses its own codec files
<Dasda> Ben64, intel celeron M Processor 370 (1.5ghz, 400mhz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache) <---- thats what the label says
<AegNuddel> I was having that file system not mounting error but managed to get back in...found some stuff online.  No one could tell me anything about that here.  Now I can get back in, but my mouse won't move.  The fix to this is probably much simpler.  Anyone know wht s going on
<Guest45328> ae86-drifter, When i did a fresh Install of Ubuntu 9.10, after the reboot, it said it waited too long for the kernel, i read on the internet about that happening with RAID1. So how do i fix that
<friendishan> ae86-drifter ok
<Ben64> Dasda: what type of hd video?
<ae86-drifter> Guest45328, have you got a RAID setup? if not then that is totally irrelavent
<miked595> sounds like a netbook
<Dasda> Ben64, .wmv  I can change format if needed but i basically need it reduce the frame rate or w/e it is so it play in sync
<Jacolyte_> My question is here: http://superuser.com/questions/88027/right-control-key-mapped-as-multi-key-in-ubuntu
<Troggie> yeah ae86-drifter, hardware RAID setup on the controller
<HFSPLUS> How big should my VHD be?
<AegNuddel> Is there any reason my mouse driver would stop responding?
<Dasda> Ben64. have you ever done that or know a command for mencoder to do that?
<HFSPLUS> VHD is virtualbox
<ae86-drifter> Troggie: sorry, i dont know much about RAID
<te> AegNuddel: Mouse freezes?  Keyboard still works?
<Troggie> I wonder what it could be thou? 8.10 and 9.04 work perfectly,
<AegNuddel> yes keyboard is fine
<AegNuddel> cursor not movng
<te> AegNuddel: USB or PS2?
<danny> what program can i use to record playing audio? other than audacity?
<AegNuddel> uh touchpad
<Ben64> Dasda: i have done that
<CloudGT4> hello
<miked595> Dasda: h264 is good for HD video
<Ben64> miked595: not if he has a single core 1.5ghz celeron m
<AegNuddel> on an netbook
<CloudGT4> is this a place i can get help from someone to upgrade something on my ubuntu
<CloudGT4> ?
<ae86-drifter> CloudGT4: maybe
<Dasda> miked595, my laptop sucks and cant play hd video cause it is too slow. I am trying to make the video to sd if possible
<Ben64> CloudGT4: depends, ask your question
<AegNuddel> te?
<miked595> i play 720p mkv on my acer one
<mezquitale> danny, you didnt like audacity?  what do you want the program to do, like what feature audacity lacked?
<CloudGT4> i have Utorrent 1.7.7
<CloudGT4> but i have to upgrade it
<CloudGT4> however everything i try wont install right
<kjcole> Any dd experts? "dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/dev/sda conv=notrunc" started three hours ago still running.... ( 4gb SDHC cards at both ends.)
<ae86-drifter> CloudGT4: thats not a linux app, try windows suport
<Ben64> Dasda: gimme a min and i can find you a line
<mezquitale> !ask | CloudGT4
<ubottu> CloudGT4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anees> Doubt in TRANSMISSION  ( Bit torrent client) - Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I was downloading a movie using Transmission, after 67% downloaded its status changed to Idle and stop downloading the movie. I checked the peers it’s still connected to 8 peers. Can anyone help!
<Dasda> Ben64, thanks, ill wait
<CloudGT4> it runs through wine.
<ae86-drifter> CloudGT4: dont use utorrent, try rtorrent
<danny> mezquitale: audacity records but you can still hear the noice from the mic....i need a program that will record directly from the audio thats playing ...like straight from the audio card
<fidin> on my LAN how can i make it so my linux computer is named 'foo' and then connect to it from other computers by using the name 'foo'?
<CloudGT4> how would i get rtorrent?
<Ben64> Dasda: what size do you want
<CloudGT4> sorry to sound dumb, but i am very new to using ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> CloudGT4: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<bastid_raZor> CloudGT4: then you don't want rtorrent. it is a cli only app
<Dasda> ben64, you mean the result of finished file? size can be same as long as it plays
<anees> Doubt in TRANSMISSION  ( Bit torrent client) - Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I was downloading a movie using Transmission, after 67% downloaded its status changed to Idle and stop downloading the movie. I checked the peers it’s still connected to 8 peers. Can anyone help!
<AegNuddel> I feel smrt
<ae86-drifter> bastid_raZor: really? when i installed rtorrent it came with a GUI which highly resembles the windows uTorrent..
<mezquitale> danny, so basically you just want to edit music that is already in your computer?
<AegNuddel> I got my computer running excep for the mouse
<AegNuddel> except
<ae86-drifter> bastid_raZor: maybe im just weird
<kinja-sheep> ae86-drifter: What GUI?
<anees> Hi
<danny> hmmm not really...but like you go to a website and you have flash-based player playing a track....that what im trying to record....
<ae86-drifter> kinja-sheep: its a front end for rtorrent, im not sure as i dont use it, but it gave me an rtorrent option in my menu!
<anonbadger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/sound/ danny perhaps something here
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to diagnose mouse problems?
<AnirbanHazra> Can I install ffmpeg package in Ubuntu Hardy ? There is no ref to Hardy in this page ! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<anees> Can anyone help about Transmission
<HFSPLUS> How big should my VHD be?
<ardchoille> !info ffmpeg hardy
<miked595> anyone ever use iTerm on mac?
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.3 (hardy), package size 190 kB, installed size 664 kB
<anonbadger> anees: what seems to be the problem?
<ardchoille> AnirbanHazra: ^^
<bastid_raZor> ae86-drifter: the GUI is not included with just rtorrent
<happylol> is there anyway of using IE7 on jaunty?
<anees> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I was downloading a movie using Transmission, after 67% downloaded its status changed to Idle and stop downloading the movie. I checked the peers it’s still connected to 8 peers. Can anyone help!
<anonbadger> lol IE7
<Ben64> Dasda: mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1200:trell -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=192 -vf scale=352:-2 -ffourcc XVID INPUT.wmv -o OUTPUT.avi
<anonbadger> try wine
<danny> mezquitale: thats pretty much everything that comes with the ubuntustudio audio package....i cant use any of those...there alla basically for producing and mixing
<mouathms> Hello
<ae86-drifter> bastid_raZor: i'm not sure then, well i istalled it through synaptic a long time ago, theres one there im not sure what the GUI is actually called, cant remember sorry
<Ben64> Dasda: see if that works
<kinja-sheep> anees: Check the torrent site. Maybe those are just leechers and no seeders.
<mezquitale> danny, lets go to #ubuntustudio
<Dasda> ben64, k 1 sec
<danny> ok...on my way....
<AegNuddel> oh nm
<AegNuddel> reboot worked
<latrine> i got the runs
<AegNuddel> duh
<ae86-drifter> happylol: yeah i have ie6 and ie7 on my 9.10 for testing .. it runs through crossover, you might need to download it, or use wine
<latrine> i gotta shit
<HFSPLUS> how do i defrag?
<AegNuddel> fsck yourself latrine
<happylol> ae86-drifter: I am on 9.04
<ae86-drifter> latrine: excellent
<happylol> but through wine I can't run ie7
<ae86-drifter> happylol: it will still work
<ae86-drifter> happylol: you will have to resolve dependencies, se winehq.com
<happylol> ae86-drifter: what are the cpommnads to run ie7 ?
 * latrine shits
<pegassus> any channel for Xubuntu.es
<HFSPLUS> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Dasda> ben64, its doing it right now. ill let you know as soon as it finishes. thanks
<miked595> anyone know how to send the same input to multiple terminal sessions?
 * AegNuddel gives latrine an endless supply of diapers
<arquebus> pegassus:  #xubuntu-es
<pegassus> ho ok thanks
<AegNuddel> bye
<ae86-drifter> happylol: same as any other app
<happylol> ae86-drifter: may I pm you?
<ae86-drifter> happylol: you NEED to configure wine properly and add DLL files etc
<happylol> ae86-drifter: may I pm you?
<ae86-drifter> ok
<Chrysalis> hmm, why is the buntu hosts.deny file empty?
<khelvan> redIago - No I have not tried, it, I was using easy peasy's installer, which uses netbootin.
<Chrysalis> ... by default
<maco> Chrysalis: because we cant know what you want to put in there?
<bastid_raZor> Chrysalis: what should ubuntu block? by default ..
<Jacolyte> http://superuser.com/questions/88027/right-control-key-mapped-as-multi-key-in-ubuntu
<Chrysalis> bastid_raZor, everything
<Chrysalis> ALL: ALL: DENY
<Chrysalis> any sane distro does that
<kjcole> Anyone see why "dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/dev/sdb conv=notrunc" should run forever? (Two 4GB SDHC cards, one via a USB converter.)
<valindil89> hey guys what is pulseaudio? it is using 2.7 GiB of memory...
<kinja-sheep> !pulseaudio | valindil89
<ubottu> valindil89: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<i_is_broke> valindil89, its part of sound
<i_is_broke> valindil89, should not be using that much memory tho
<maco> valindil89: sound server... possibly those 2.7 are including an audio encoding application or something??
<valindil89> i_is_broke, any idea why it is using tha tmuch memory?
<kjcole> valindil89: It's a pain in the ass. ;-) However, it's become a standard pain in the ass. ;-)
<valindil89> wonderful
<valindil89> so its a memory leak then?
<maco> kjcole: hi kevin. trying to get crimsun annoyed at you?
<sleepy-cat> any community for evolution mail related
<i_is_broke> valindil89,well im using it and i am only using 255 meg and im running amarok on top of it.
<maco> valindil89: yes it seems you've found one
<i_is_broke> valindil89, so i would say yeah you have a memory leak.
<valindil89> ok, so what do I do to fix this?
<maco> valindil89: i would suggest filing a bug, but unfortunately i dont know what information to include and the audio guy is in bed
<maco> valindil89: you can kill it and restart it to free the memory
<i_is_broke> valindil89, have you tried stopping it and restarting it?
<ska> scunizi:
<valindil89> my system is locking up now...
<i_is_broke> valindil89, open up terminal do ps -e and kill it
<valindil89> killed
<Koganei> so can anyone explain to me the quick and dirty way to find a file on your system? I've tried looking into 'find' but never really did understand how to make it work
<Koganei> maybe I'm missing something really obvious here :o
<unop> Koganei,  find /path/to/directory -name "*pattern*"
<Koganei> and the pattern is regexed?
<valindil89> where would i file a bug for pulseAudio?
<maco> valindil89: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<unop> Koganei, no, in this case, it's a shell glob pattern
<unop> Koganei,  you can use a regex with:   find /path/to/directory -regex "regex"
<Koganei> ah okay I see
<Koganei> thanks
<Koganei> I've been looking on and off for a couple of years now :P
<Guest78068> i need some help setting up my two monitors for extended desktop
<Guest78068> im using regular ubuntu
<Guest78068> and the karmic version
<Kalic> Question: found a line "/dev/sda2    62   1044    7895947+   5   Extended" on ubuntu when i did sudo fdisk -l. but its not mounted anywhere that i can see. anyone know what that could be? or how to mount it to see?
<i_is_broke> Kalic, might be swap.
<i_is_broke> ?
<pirogoeth> i know how to set up the stuff in gnome-display-properties
<Kalic> hm, my swap is listed under 82 linux/swap
<pirogoeth> but when i click apply after setting it up
<pirogoeth> it freezes
<pirogoeth> ive even put in my old xorg.conf before i upgraded
<pirogoeth> but nothing works
<dabomb69> I created a new partition (ext4 fs), added it to /etc/fstab, but I can't get it to mount via gui. (Getting error: 'You are not privilaged to mount the volume').  How do I fix this?
<pirogoeth> and ive had to reboot about 5 billion times
<i_is_broke> Kalic, ya i just did the command and seen that it marks swap..sorry
<pirogoeth> :/
<sleepy-cat>  i have re-installed my system to Ubutu 8.10 now i have taken the backup of evolution ie the .evolution folder i was having in home .. but now when i installed evolution on the new system.. it asked me for a new user account.. how can i restore to the earlier one
<Iszak> anyone tried wubi on windows 7 64-bit?
<datzy> hi, I installed phpmyadmin, but I can't access it from localhost/phpmyadmin  I might need to make a symbolic link to the real phpmyadmin dir.. Does anyone know where this is?
<Kalic> seems it was part of the swap, alright, thanks.. stil have a long way to learn this :)
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, do you think you could help with my problem?
<jam_> datzy: ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<jam_> more than likely
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, sorry i havent tried setting up a dual monitor setup yet.
<pirogoeth> oh
<pirogoeth> :/
<Troggie> When i did a fresh Install of Ubuntu 9.10, after the reboot, it said it waited too long for the kernel, i read on the internet about that happening with RAID1. So how do i fix that
<pirogoeth> do you know where i could find some troubleshooting stuff?
<jam_> pirogoeth: google?
<pirogoeth> gah
<jam_> lol
<pirogoeth> ive already been dar
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, or ubuntu forums
<pirogoeth> o.o
<pirogoeth> oh
<HFSPLUS> how do i defrag free space?
<pirogoeth> forgot about those.
<pirogoeth> :/
<pirogoeth> hehehe
<i_is_broke> HFSPLUS, you dont, that i know of.
 * pirogoeth tests his copy of google chrome
<pirogoeth> >:D
<pirogoeth> oh wow
<ardchoille> HFSPLUS: you don't need to defrag, the system does the housekeeping for you
<pirogoeth> ^^ thats the reason i love linux
<denon> So, I have a Jaunty server that's acting oddly. When I reboot it, only one of the static IPs is bound to the interface (defined in /etc/network/interfaces), the others are not. However, if I restart networking post-boot, they show up (in ifconfig)
<denon> is there something I'm missing?
<HFSPLUS> o
<pirogoeth> wow
<pirogoeth> google chrome works great on linux :D
<devo> I'm trying to get wireless internet to work on a Dell Inspiron 1525, but I don't think the module is allowing me to scan for wireless access points.
<kraitos> i need help cracking my rar file that i accidently lock out, i installed rarcrack but it doesn't seem to be working for me can anyone help me use rarcrack?
<datzy> jam_: thanks, found it, got it working
<jam_> sweet :)
<Nautilus> I'm hoping someone can help with what should be a dumb Q... I've plugged in a thumb drive and see it right there under "Places" in File Browser, but I can't get to the files. left clicks do nothing nor do any right-click menu options. nothing.
<Troggie> i_is_broke, When i did a fresh Install of Ubuntu 9.10, after the reboot, it said it waited too long for the kernel, i read on the internet about that happening with RAID1. So how do i fix that
<devo> I need help omg... :'( How do I get this wireless to work?!
<devo> The dumb iwconfig is all like no wireless extensions
<srivishnureddy> hi any solution for the problem
<ardchoille> !wireless | devo Have  you read this?
<ubottu> devo Have  you read this?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<srivishnureddy> I upgraded my system after then the system asked me to restart but, the system is booting now is showing me the following message
<srivishnureddy> 1. Mountall:symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<srivishnureddy> 2. init:mountall main process(835) terminated with status 127
<FloodBot4> srivishnureddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i_is_broke> Troggle, have no idea.
<Troggie> thank you :)
<devo> ardchoille, Yeah, I read some of it. Let me look again.
<denon> no thoughts on interfaces on boot?
<devo> ardchoille, Am I going to have to use Ndiswrapper?
<ardchoille> devo: I don't know anything about wireless, I just thought that page might help
<devo> ardchoille, I'm just trying to see if it's possible for wireless to even work on this from a LiveCD.
<devo> Lol, darn.
<devo> No bueno.
<mooseburger> x crashed while I was playing a movie with VLC and now whenever I try to open a directory from my netbook remix desktop, it tries to open it with VLC.
<Nautilus> please, can anyone help me get files off a thumb drive? I see the device in File Manager ubt can't open it.
<Nautilus> s/ubt/but/
<clearblood> windows vista sucks
<sleepy-cat> mooseburger,  i think you can change the default option to open the directory
<sleepy-cat> just right click and properties.. i think it should be somewhere there
<jam_> nautilus: sudo gparted
<jorge> wha wapen wine
<joshua__> oh nice mooseburger
<devo> What if I type 'sudo lshw -class Network' and my network controller comes up but doesn't have a logical name?
<mooseburger> sleepy-cat, it works fine in nautilus, but in the files and folders tab it tries to use VLC. Right-clicking on the icons there only yields an open option.
<joshua__> mooseburger: if I were you I would flip through the directories starting with ., renaming each one until you find the one that causes it to do that
<raskolnikxix> hello
<pirogoeth> ive had no luck on the ubuntu forums for my problem
<pirogoeth> :/
<jorge> wha wapen whit wine sombory can tell me mi ingles noes bueno
<mneptok> !es > jorge
<ubottu> jorge, please see my private message
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, what graphics card?
<speedxxx2ore> Ideas on good collaboration and projecting tools?
<pirogoeth> err,
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, mind if i do a /sysinfo?
<i_is_broke> np
<pirogoeth> os[Linux 2.6.31-16-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        520  @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 86.0% free] disk[Total: 453.8GB, 77.0% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, use pastebin next time..sorry didnt know you was going to do that.
<pirogoeth> OH SH*T
<i_is_broke> intel
<pirogoeth> sorry i_is_broke
<pirogoeth> oh nvm
<pirogoeth> lol
<FloodBot4> pirogoeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> !language > pirogoeth
<ubottu> pirogoeth, please see my private message
<pirogoeth> srry.
<Adrian2MiL8> hi
<i_is_broke> !ntel > pirogoeth
<Adrian2MiL8> i have a little problem with my intrepid , anyone can help me ???
<pirogoeth> o.o
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, huh>
<pirogoeth> ?*
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, might look at the troubleshooting for intel on that i just sent you.
<joshua__> you know, it might help to post small rescue cd's. Larger than the 10mb mini, but smaller than the install
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, i didnt get anything
<pirogoeth> O.O
<i_is_broke> !intel | pirogoeth
<ubottu> pirogoeth: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<pirogoeth> kk
<joshua__> say contains everything that the mini would always download + all drivers + core packages (everything required for installing the smallest bootable ubuntu)
<Adrian2MiL8> hello ?? anyone ??
<i_is_broke> joshua__, i think there is a mini hold on let me check.
<jam_> Adrian: nobody here sorry
<gbear14275> !ask | Adrian2MiL8
<ubottu> Adrian2MiL8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Adrian2MiL8> ok thanks
<imbecilexix> #ubuntu
<mooseburger> what's the software ubuntu netbook remix uses for it's desktop tabs? where do I configure it?
<i_is_broke> joshua__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joshua__> what I'm describing would probably way 100mb
<i_is_broke> joshua__, i was reading about it the other day.
<joshua__> this mini weighs 12mb and is not suitable even for chroot w/o the internet
<i_is_broke> joshua__, im sorry misunderstood you , i thought you meant around 10 mb.
<Adrian2MiL8> i recently upgrade hardy to intrepid , i have installed nvidia driver 180.29 from before manual form nvidia binary instaler , now i can't activate compiz effects in intrepid , but xserver work fine , scrren resolution itś ok and more
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, i read the troubleshooting, but my problem really wasnt stated
<pirogoeth> both displays work fine
<pirogoeth> but
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, then the only thing i can say is keep asking in the room every so often till someone comes in that might know.
<pirogoeth> ok
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, but what?
<pirogoeth> i dont remember
<pirogoeth> o.o
<Adrian2MiL8> another thing , anyone speak spanish ??
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> The bot does :)
<devo> Lol.
<devo> Ugh.
<devo> I can't believe this wireless doesn't work.
<Adrian2MiL8> ok ubottu , only i as
<devo> Only I as.
<Adrian2MiL8> i ask only
<gbear14275> Adrian2MiL8: I can tell you that you should use the nvidia driver that is installed from the "hardware Drivers" section of the administration menu
<Humbucker> xP Bots are so cool. Once I will make my own for sure (no I won activate him in this channel..)
<spO> is there a way to resize your ubuntu partition after you already installed ubuntu? i want to install windows using about 30gb of my ubutnu partition
<gbear14275> spO: gparted
<MrDudle> spO, i'd just create
<i_is_broke> spO, yes by using gparted
<MrDudle> a new partition
<Adrian2MiL8> gbear >> but it 's the same 180.29 and if i upgrade to 185 maybe fix my problem ??
<ardchoille> spO: you can use gparted from the livecd to resize
<srv> i use ubuntu 9.10, the firefox app all of a sudden becomes grey and does not respond.
<srv> anyone faced this issue
<pirogoeth> brb, restarting x
<spO> so i have to reboot from the cd huh
<Nautilus> if I want to log in as root, how do I find out what the password is (or preferably, change it)?
<i_is_broke> spO, yep
<kinja-sheep> !noroot | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ardchoille> spO: and if you install Windows after ubuntu, you will need to work on getting grub restored
<AcBush> Hello Everyone
<ardchoille> Nautilus: There is no need to log in as root, I haven't logged into the root account in 4 years of using ubuntu
<Nautilus> kinja-sheep: but i want to use the computer
<kinja-sheep> Nautilus: Use sudo -i instead.
<spO> ardchoille, how do i do that?
<i_is_broke> spO, which can be a pain.
<gbear14275> Adrian2MiL8: perhaps... I just know installing video drivers manually is a complicated and might have lead to your problem
<ardchoille> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ardchoille> spO: ^^
<gbear14275> spO:  I'd say install windows inside virtualbox
<Nautilus> kinja-sheep: I think I'm having a perms problem, cant figure it out. just want to move 3 files. dunno what else to do
<gbear14275> spO:  What do you need windows for?  Performance or compatibility?
<gbear14275> spO: or both?
<spO> the ubuntu live cd is different from the ubuntu install cd?
<Adrian2MiL8> gbear >> 180.29 i install manually in hardy
<ardchoille> !sudo | Nautilus use sudo
<ubottu> Nautilus use sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kinja-sheep> Nautilus: sudo mv file newFile
<spO> gbear, i cannot play some .rm files.... that are broken...and i tried fixing them...no go
<gbear14275> Adrian2MiL8: use the hardware drivers tool... it may help
<spO> ie, the sound and video are out of sync and nothing work
<gbear14275> spO: Real media?
<spO> yes
<AcBush> I hate to be a bother, but I'm needing some "hand-holding" if you guys could be so kind...I boot to ubuntu and get grub immediately 1.97~beta4. Looks like grub2, I have 9.10. I know I need to edit my grub.cfg file (i think?) so I am on the liveCD right now but the grub.cfg file is read-only. Any suggestions?
<gbear14275> spO: tried vlc?
<spO> yes
<kinja-sheep> Nautilus: You could do "gksudo nautilus" -- That way, you can move files in GUI!
<spO> the livecd is different from the install cd?
<Adrian2MiL8> gbear >> but the graphic card work ok , the only problem it's with compiz effects in intrepid , on hardy working fine before upgrade
<gbear14275> spO: hmm ok not sure... but yeah I'd say if you need them that badly use virtualbox to host a windows vm
<gbear14275> spO:  OR... if you need even more performance, try kvm
<spO> gbear, virtual box? you mean wine?
<gbear14275> spO:  assuming you have the hardware to support it... what computer are you running?
<Fizix> AcBush, is it read-only simply because you're not sudo-ing to <insert your text editor here> when opening the file?
<mooseburger> Is there any way to configure netbook-launcher? I think I can fix the problem I have with VLC if I can change it's "open with" setting.
<cyros> hey guys im trying to install 9.10 on an old PIII i have laying around and i choose install ubuntu and it never goes through the install screens just to a login prompt ?
<Nautilus> kingmanor: oh ok, love the gksudo nautilus idea
<gbear14275> spO:  no WINE is a windows emulator.  virtualbox is a type 2 hypervisor.  It allows you to create a VM (Virtual Machine).  I can explain in more detail but you should PM me.
<Nautilus> kinja-sheep: oh ok, love the gksudo nautilus idea
<noble> Hello Everyone, I am experiencing a weird problem on my thinkpad T400 with ubuntu 9.10.
<AcBush> Fizix, where can I find my Ubuntu partition? I know it is hd1,5 and I mounted it (it shows on desktop) but in terminal, how would I navigate there?
<noble> It runs hot when running on AC power
<spO> gbear, how do i install it
<noble> however it cools to normal temp. on battery discharging
<noble> please guide me in exploring this problem
<gbear14275> Adrian2MiL8: try looking in the appearance menu item and enable compiz... I'm not sure how much I can help you... I don't use compiz
<AcBush> Fizix, I know I am asking what seems like a dumb question to you all...
<Fizix> AcBush, try /dev
<spO> windows Virtual box will mean i won't have to reboot to run windows and i can run windows inside ubuntu huh
<gbear14275> spO: yes
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to inspect the swap partition to see what processes are using it?
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, what i dont understand about this
<Adrian2MiL8> gbear >> thanks , i try activate in appearance but not work now with intrepid
<spO> i guess i will run kvm
<Fizix> AcBush, try /dev/scda* | to be honest with ya, I'm quite the n00b myself so no worries! Perhaps someone else would be better qualified in telling you how to get to that partition via the terminal
<AcBush> Fizix, Am I supposed to be trying to cd into the hard drive?
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: You can find the path in Nautilus location on the mounted partition.
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke: is that i can setup the monitors to be one on top and one below
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke: but, i cannot set them side by side
<pirogoeth> er
<pirogoeth> brb
<jofo_> à
<Fizix> AcBush, kinja-sheep is right. I just looked at my partition through nautilus; mine is in /media/
<pirogoeth> back
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke: ^^^
<gbear14275> spO:  Do you have the hardware support for kvm?
<adtimus> hey can anyone tell me what i need to type in terminal to install a wireless driver for my laptop?
<pirogoeth> lool
 * pirogoeth dies
<spO> gbear, yes
<gbear14275> adtimus: what version of ubuntu are you using... most support the wireless drivers without additional commands now
<diegoxmt> DOES ANYBODY NOWS HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM WITH THE NICK FOR AMSN OR EMESENE? IT DOESN'T CHANGE!!
<Humbucker> I know :P
<diegoxmt> DOES ANYBODY NOWS HOW TO FIX THE PROBLEM WITH THE NICK FOR AMSN OR EMESENE? IT DOESN'T CHANGE!! PLEASE... THNX
<Humbucker> Emesene
<i_is_broke> !caps | diegoxmt
<ubottu> diegoxmt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Humbucker> Install the personal message plugin
<adtimus> i just got 9.10 and i have a older hp laptop but i forgot which of the 3 drivers i needed
<pirogoeth> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<diegoxmt> sorry
<gbear14275> spO:  I would do that then.  I do the same to run multiple distro's on my machine.  virt-manager is a nice gui start too
<AcBush> kinja-sheep, I'm honestly not sure what exactly you mean by that. *sigh* I'm sorry...
<optimizer> how do I tell ubuntu "hey the mouse is in my left hand; flip the buttons"
<adtimus> i had 9.04 but i was having problems due to a improper shutdown and fsck wasnt completing
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke: do you know where the gnome-display-properties settings file is stored?
<agusj> is there any way to read ext4 filesystems
<diegoxmt> Humbucker: the plugin for the emesene right?
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: You see the partition on your Desktop, click on that. A Nautilus window will open.  Look at the path.
<pirogoeth> brb
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, probably under preferences system settings
<AcBush> kinja-sheep, It shows a bunch of numbers and letters.
<gbear14275> agusj: the newer distro's use ext4 by default
<Adrian2MiL8> i recently upgrade hardy to intrepid , i have installed nvidia driver 180.29 from before manual form nvidia binary instaler , now i can't activate compiz effects in intrepid , but xserver work fine , scrren resolution it's ok , look like a glx problem
<optimizer> how do I tell ubuntu "hey the mouse is in my left hand; flip the buttons"
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: /media/<bunch-of-num-and-letter> is your path, I believe.
<i_is_broke> optimizer, under preference keyboard and mouse.
<adtimus> gbear14275: i have ubuntu 9.10, i think it is a intel wireless card
<AcBush> kinja-sheep, You are correct...thanks. Let me try that...
<gbear14275> optimizer: go to System > preferences > mouse
<Fizix> optimizer, Go to System->Preferences->Mouse and click on the box for left handed
<optimizer> how do I tell ubuntu "hey the mouse is in my left hand; flip the buttons"; i'm running xmonad; what app do I run to do all this?
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, no i mean the actual settings file in the filesystem
<gbear14275> adtimus: should work  out of the box
<agusj> that's my problem, after installing older version ubuntu, I cannot be back to 9.10 and I dont know how to get my data
<gbear14275> agusj: why did you install an older version?
<cyros> hey guys im having trouble installing 9.10 on this old machine
<AcBush> kinja-sheep, Are you familiar with the problem I am having (Ubuntu going straight to Grub?)?
<cyros> is there a way to do alt install mode on the normal iso ?
<adtimus> well this laptop's hd is kinda faling so i know im using a shitty laptop, however the device is not configured yet, and hardware drivers is empty
<agusj> I just need older kernel that support my hardware
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: I'm watching a movie. I'm not aware of your problem. I'm answering things occasionally. :o State your problem thouggh.
<adtimus> gbear14275: well this laptop's hd is kinda faling so i know im using a shitty laptop, however the device is not configured yet, and hardware drivers is empty
<agusj> is there any quick way to get back my data
<i_is_broke> cyros, i dont think so you have to use the alt cd.
<i_is_broke> cyros, oops iso.
<kinja-sheep> !backup | agusj
<ubottu> agusj: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gbear14275> adtimus: I'm sorry... I'm not good enough to help you :-/
<PeterFA> How do I integrate an Ubuntu download link to my page? Is there a certain clip that I can add to my website that's already done or what?
<gbear14275> adtimus: I wish I could... but its over my head
<adtimus> gbear14275: thanks for your concern and your help
<Daughain> How do I get VLC to play dvds?
<AcBush> kinja-sheep, I hope it's a not a good movie, or I'll feel like an ass. Heh. So, I have windows and ubuntu installed (brand new installation of ubuntu). When I boot up, it asks Windows or Ubuntu. I choose Ubuntu and it goes straight to Grub 1.97~beta4 (grub2, I think?). I've been reading and a suggestion was to edit the grub.cfg file to remove the lines that say search no floppy. I'm going to try that I guess...
<kinja-sheep> PeterFA: Point it to www.ubuntu.com then.
<pirogoeth> brb
<i_is_broke> Daughain, did you install the codecs for it?
<Daughain> i_is_broke, Prolly not. =)
<adtimus> well my hardware drivers list is empty can anyone help?
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to inspect the swap partition to see what processes are using it?
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: You might have better support in #gru
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: #grub <---
<i_is_broke> Daughain, try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daughain> i_is_broke, Ok, thanks.
<PeterFA> kinja-sheep: I want a direct link that goes to the download page.
<i_is_broke> Daughain, your quite welcome.
<i_is_broke> PeterFA, so go to it and copy and paste.
<pirogoeth> i thought i had it
<pirogoeth> gar..
<AcBush> Thanks
<kinja-sheep> PeterFA: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ :\
<Adrian2MiL8> i recently upgraded hardy to intrepid , i have installed nvidia driver 180.29 before upgrade working fine , manual nvidia binary installer , now i can't activate compiz effects in intrepid , but xserver work fine , scrren resolution it's ok , look like a glx problem
<pirogoeth> does anyone here have a dual monitor setup?
<pirogoeth> does anyone here have a dual monitor setup?
<i_is_broke> pirogoeth, well at least you dont have it upside down and backwards yet.
<adtimus> pirogoeth: i did but i stopped using them
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: yeah
<pirogoeth> gbear14275, can you help me out a bit then?
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: whats your problem?
<pirogoeth> i cant get my monitors to work
<jam_> !networking | jam
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: I'm sorry
<pirogoeth> and im too dumb to do it in my xorg.conf
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: what would you like from me?
<kinja-sheep> AcBush: It is not a good movie but I enjoy war movies. The one I'm watching is from 1986. ;3  You could edit grub.cfg but that's not the recommended routine. It is intended to be a read-only file that are generated from few files.
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: I would be too
<pirogoeth> gbear14275: hopefully your xorg.conf and your monitors.xml file
<agusj> is there any way to read ext4 from ubuntu 8.04
<pirogoeth> let me switch to xchat
<pirogoeth> brb
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: I use a discrete nvidia graphics card in my laptop... I just enable them in my nvidia control panel and go... I would be a mistake to ask for help...
<pirogoeth> ok
<pirogoeth> gbear14275, im ready
<gbear14275> pirogoeth: I use a discrete nvidia graphics card in my laptop... I just enable them in my nvidia control panel and go... I would be a mistake to ask for help...
<gbear14275> although if you want it I can give you my files
<cyros> hey guys im having trouble installing 9.10 on this old machine i choose install ubuntu and it leaves me at a login screen that doesnt login, do i need the alt discs?
<sleepy-cat> Hey i am planning to hold a New Year Party in my office.. can someone suggest me some games or activities i can have..
<pirogoeth> yes, id still like them :p
<pirogoeth> just to look off of
<sleepy-cat> There are like many ppl coming.. :)
<kinja-sheep> !ot | sleepy-cat
<ubottu> sleepy-cat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hunt4> how can i remove audio part in a movie?
<noble> anyone
<nastas> hi all
<nastas> noble: hi
<noble> hi nastas, a quick question for you
<noble> you have an ubuntu laptop ?
<nastas> yes
<noble> does it runs hotter when on the AC power compared to the battery discharge ?
<nastas> i don't think so
<noble> hm... i think this damn ubuntu on thinkpad t400 does then :(
<nastas> you think that is ubuntu issue?
<noble> i can feel the palm rest and the base hotter during the AC input
<noble> yes
<noble> as it doesn't do in Windoze
<nastas> the AC input is the original?
<noble> yes it is
<noble> and it only happen in ubuntu
<noble> i mean linux
<noble> i haven't tried any other distro
<Humbucker> lol
<Tesssa> upgraded 9.4 to 9.10 the sound card works but shut the puter down restart it later and the sound is muted and i have two sound icons in the task bare both muted click on them and have to reset them then the sound works.It is ok if i only put the puter in hibernate why is this
<noble> Tesssa, try the pulseAudio Device chooser
<genoobie> hey
<noble> hey
<genoobie> I just installed xubuntu
<noble> congrats :)
<genoobie> but my PCMCIA wireless card is not recognized..
<Tesssa> it is nvidia alsa mixer
<genoobie> the driver is the acx driver
<nastas> is it that hot that it makes you worry about?
<noble> Tesssa, Ooops :p
<genoobie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#WPC54G
<pirogoeth> omg
<genoobie> according to this
<noble> nastas, it is uncomfortable
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke: my screens are upside down and flipped.
<genoobie> it's out of the box, but I can't get it started
<pirogoeth> :/
<genoobie> tips, suggestions?
<noble> i mean i can't keep it on my lap, typing make the palm go hot. :(
<pirogoeth> i failed
<genoobie> noble, ideas?
<Tesssa> though its just a ball ache having to demute them
<noble> hm.. lets see genoobie
<pirogoeth> brb
<genoobie> I know I'll need ndiswrapper too for wpa support
<genoobie> let me get the card started then I'll worry about ndis
<noble> genoobie, you trying to connect to a WPA network ?
<pirogoeth> ok
<pirogoeth> back
<pirogoeth> i_is_broke, ping
<SETKEH> does anyone here play eve online ???
<genoobie> yes, but the led's on the card are not even lit...
<Tesssa> so if i choose pulse audio that should fix it ?
<pirogoeth> oh
<noble> dmesg probably give you some info
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> noble..
<noble> nastas, you think HD is being over-accessed during AC power ?
<pirogoeth> OMG
<pirogoeth> OMG
<pirogoeth> really?
<pirogoeth> i got it
<FloodBot4> pirogoeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pirogoeth> i ran the failsafe GNOME session
<genoobie> what am I grep ing for.
<SETKEH> does anyone here play eve online ???
<noble> good point, genoobie. I would just go through it, it can't be more than 4 pages :p
<frogzoo> SETKEH: linux users are smarter than that
<DaZ> linux users can't play eve
<DaZ> <3
<genoobie> ugh, doesn't say anything about the PCMCIA
<nastas> noble: no i don't think so
<SETKEH> DaZ,  they can using wine they modifyed the windows binarly to be compatable with wine when they pulled the linux xlient
<frogzoo> if you could hax0r kernel code inside the eve virtual world you might have something..
<SETKEH> frogzoo,  aparently not
<noble> genoobie, can u test in another OS that the card works ?
<genoobie> yes, card works fine
<noble> I would start from hardware troubleshooting first
<genoobie> I could try another card..
<borno> can any 1 help me about aMule?
<noble> what is the make / model of your card
<melik> borno: just ask your queestion.
<genoobie> nah
<pirogoeth> oh dear
<genoobie> doesn't seem to matter
<borno> how i can find a speedy link in aMule?
<hacker_ubuntu> hello, I am new t Ubuntu and would like to know if there is any way I can open ooxml files such as docx or other formats of microsoft office 2007
<genoobie> uncle
<genoobie> see, at least with windows, this isn't really a problem
<noble> hacker_ubuntu, Open office
<SETKEH> hacker_ubuntu, open office.org sudo apt-get install openoffic
<SETKEH> hacker_ubuntu, open office.org sudo apt-get install openoffice *
<hacker_ubuntu> SETKEH: thanks
<SETKEH> hacker_ubuntu, np :D
<genoobie> there's a guid that tells you which driver is borked
<nastas> noble: your laptop is a thinkpad?
<noble> yes nastas
<z> hah
<nastas> model?
<noble> Thinkpad T400
<z> i know what was preventing my dual screen setup from working
<Guest11542> x3
<pirogoeth> x3
<pirogoeth> appearently
<pirogoeth> i cant have any visual effects enabled
<pirogoeth> when its setup like this
<pirogoeth> but it worked just fine on 8.04 and 9.04
<pirogoeth> :/
<nastas> noble: i'm not sure how old is this link but just check it http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed#Manual_mode
 * pirogoeth submits bug report
<noble> nastas, I tried that already system won't let me modify that file :(
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> wtf
<genoobie> ugh
<MindVirus> Hello. My baseline memory usage is 600MB. Can someone please suggest how to lower this number?
<mneptok> MindVirus: http://linuxatemyram.com
<noble> that is a funny domain name
<mneptok> MindVirus: IOW, let the kernel manage your memory, and stop worrying about it
<MindVirus> mneptok: Don't assume I don't know what I'm talking about.
<MindVirus> -/+ buffers/cache:        621        377
<MindVirus> This is not a normal memory usage.
<alankila> MindVirus: run top, press M to sort by memory, what are near the top?
<brutus> Hi, I have a Vista-Jaunty dual boot, but I cannot load Vista from GRUB- "BOOTMGR is missing, Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart"...how do I fix this?
<alankila> M is shift+m, that is
<MindVirus> alankila: A few programs that I will not close.
<MindVirus> Namely, pidgin, dropbox, compiz.real, Xorg.
<MindVirus> Chromium takes a rather big chunk of memory but that's not baseline so I don't consider that.
<MindVirus> In total, the top 4 programs are running ~150MB.
<MindVirus> Top 10 is ~200MB.
<alankila> I'm not sure if the xorg and compiz memory usage is real memory of the graphics board memory... some of the X memory at least is that, could be that compiz's memory is too if it shares memory with X server
<MindVirus> The rest are measured in kilobytes.
<genoobie> would this  work with xubuntu?
<genoobie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<genoobie> trying to get my wlan to work properly
<MindVirus> alankila: I don't understand.
<alankila> MindVirus: never mind.
<ardchoille> genoobie: you really need to ask in #xubuntu in order to get the best answer
<MindVirus> alankila: Right-o.
<genoobie> yeah, although I suspect as far as getting the card to be recognized it's probably the same
<nastas> noble: what exactly is the output?
<MindVirus> So, I don't get why so much of my memory is being used baseline.
<genoobie> the ndiswrapper might be a little different
<MindVirus> I really don't see how GNOME can be run with 256MB RAM.
<alankila> I think my booted up Ubuntu uses about 500 MB of memory for the baseline stuff it's running... The real memory usage is 800 MB but 300 MB is going to Eclipse
<MindVirus> (Though many people say they do.)
<noble> nastas, 90W 20V
<noble> it is the original came with the system
<MindVirus> alankila: Why does Ubuntu use so much damn memory?
<mneptok> MindVirus: swap helps for systems with low physical memory.
<MindVirus> And is there any way to fix it?
<alankila> MindVirus: long tail of small programs adds up, I guess.
<mneptok> MindVirus: /etc/security/limits.conf or ulimit
<MindVirus> mneptok: I mean, these systems run without swapping baseline.
<alankila> my system has an amazing 171 tasks running
<ardchoille> My Ubuntu Jaunty system atm: Total: 1002. Used: 315, Free: 687
<alankila> it wasn't long ago that booted up linux ran with 50 tasks
<i_is_broke> mine is 200 meg out of 2 gig.
<chalcedny> i'm not used to using open office on vista.. i have ubuntu.. but i'm using this laptop. I was typing a document and carried the laptop into the kitchen and now it's in some weird mode that won't let me highlight anything .. how do i get it back? i can't save .. VERY few modes are available.. everything is grayed out, nobody is awake in #openoffice.org
<FireCrotch> alankila: I'm sure you could set up a system with only 50 tasks running at boot
<genoobie> okay okay
<genoobie> I can't figure out a simple wireless card driver issue
<genoobie> please, someone?
<alankila> FireCrotch: yeah, like lubuntu. I'm seriously considering switching to lxde because gnome takes too long to start and generally doesn't do that much what I care about
<noble> hm... genoobie so ubuntu doesn't see it at all ?
<Koganei> is there a way to tunnel a usb device from one computer to another?
<i_is_broke> <<<loves lxde.:D
<noble> or does it see it and doesn't want to work with it due to driver mismatch ?
<Koganei> like I want to plug my iPhone here, and it's recognized by another machine
<genoobie> noble, when i plug and unplug....
<MindVirus> How do I see how many tasks are running?
<genoobie> it tells me a card is being ejected / inserted
<mneptok> MindVirus: ps
<noble> so it does see it
<ardchoille> mindnull: ps
<genoobie> supports d1/d2
<genoobie> PME# disabled
<MindVirus> 162 tasks.
<kinja-sheep> MindVirus: htop is a nice tool.
<ardchoille> MindVirus: top might be of interest as well
<MindVirus> I use top all the time.
<mneptok> htop > top
<vader_> MindVirus: Top or HTop in a cmd window.
<genoobie> noble it appears as if it is being "seen"
<jaidormi> howdy
<genoobie> so?
<jaidormi> i was hoping someone might have an idea why a persistent usb boot would get broken by the synaptic updater
<alankila> htop is nice, thanks
<noble>  genoobie, does ifconfig shows it ?
<genoobie> it doesn't seem like it
<noble> it may just be disabled there :)
<noble> genoobie, dmesg | grep wlan
<noble> anything there ?
<genoobie> nothing
<genoobie> stupid wlan
<genoobie> :)
<i_is_broke> genoobie, try wlan up
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, is this a 5V card? (you can see the info on the bottom side of the pcmcia card)
<nastas> genoobie: give the output of lspci in pastebin
<i_is_broke> then dmesg and see what it says.
<genoobie> urgh... i_is_broke wlan up = no cmd wlan blah
<ardchoille> mneptok: would there be any problem with alias top="htop" ?
<genoobie> psycho_oreos, no info
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, and there's no label on the card at all? what about lspci output? anything relevant about the network/wireless controller?
<mneptok> ardchoille: only if htop is not installed :)
<genoobie> funny psycho_oreos it's there
<nastas> genoobie: could you give the lspci output?
<ardchoille> mneptok: hehe, ok
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, please pastebin the output
<genoobie> okay..let me see...
<fidin> can i use dnsmasq just for dns and not for dhcp? i already have dhcp set up in ubuntu
<obaid> anybody good with sed
<fidin> i'm ok with said sed
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> wtf
<Landroid> hey guys
<genoobie> why is the USB a read only fs
<Landroid> I need help here
<Koganei> hm what are the 1 and 2 gauges at the top of htop
<rsk> !ask | lancetw
<ubottu> lancetw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Landroid> so... I gave my friend ubuntu. its not recognizing his usb stick even though it is too
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, you booted from USB and its read only?
<rsk> gr.
<psycho_oreos> Landroid, and what sort of usb stick are we talking about?
<genoobie> no, I popped a usb drive in to try and copy the lspci output to pastebin
<genoobie> but I can't write to it
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, its probably the permissions, check mount
<obaid> i have a txt file, each line is like this "123123123123    isup (0.002 abcabc).", i want to keep the first 123123123123 and remove the rest of the line
<Landroid> lsusb shows linksys and everything it just has the wrong dev id
<Landroid> but this even the problem
<genoobie> psycho_oreos, nothing in mnt
<genoobie> it's in "media"
<psycho_oreos> Landroid, you haven't answered my question
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, no no.. the command `mount' (without quotes)
<marsilainen> obaid: use the command 'cut'
<Landroid> sudo isn't working
<Landroid> when I type sudo anything it says command not found
<genoobie> psycho_oreos, it's calling the USB vfat
<rsk> Landroid, seems you need to backtrack to the point of you braking it
<ajhutton> Hey - I was wondering what I need to do to make my linux partition bootable again. On my macbook, I booted into OSX (from an external hard drive) and tried to resize a partition on my linux drive. Now it doesn't boot. I can mount it from gparted live cd and whatnot but i just cant get it to bood..
<Landroid> uh
<obaid> marsilainen, that shoud be easy with cut, thanks
<genoobie> so I tried sudo lspci >> test.txt
<marsilainen> obaid, np
<Landroid> give me a break I'm typing on my phone
<_zid> can anyone give some basic info for a ubuntu newbie on how wireless printers are discovered in ubuntu?
<genoobie> it returns read only fs
<Landroid> did nothing to break it that should be related
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, hmm well even vfat would still be restricted to whomever owns that directory and its subdirectories.. you might need to be root to enforce writing
<Landroid> tried to load a driver with ndiswrapper
<Landroid> ndiswrapper locked up
<Landroid> after that no sudo
<ajhutton> Hey - I was wondering what I need to do to make my linux partition bootable again. On my macbook, I booted into OSX (from an external hard drive) and tried to resize a partition on my linux drive. Now it doesn't boot. I can mount it from gparted live cd and whatnot but i just cant get it to bood..
<Landroid> for example apt-get works
<rsk> ajhutton, grub probably took a dent
<Landroid> I don't get it
<Landroid> I just need to know what's going on here
<ajhutton> rsk: how would i go about fixing that?
<Landroid> apt-get works.. displays help
<rsk> !grub ajhutton
<marsilainen> Landroid, is it actually sudo that it can't find, or the executable that you are trying to execute through sudo?
<psycho_oreos> Landroid, by default ubuntu would have sudo command working, somewhere along the line if that command isn't found, trace back to what you did last
<Landroid> sudo apt-get = command not found
<ajhutton> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ajhutton> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ajhutton> @rsk: thank you so much :)
<genoobie> wtf, I tried sudo cp blah balh...cannot create regular fiel
<genoobie> *file
<Landroid> nothing works with sudo
<Landroid> but
<Landroid> even the command doesn't work without sudo
<marsilainen> ...
<IdleOne> How do I add a .py to ~/.bashrc so it runs the script every time I open terminal?
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, is it mounted with ro or rw?
<marsilainen> Landroid, sounds like your path is screwed
<ysliss> What is this
<genoobie> psycho_oreos, I know this is newb, I dunno
<marsilainen> Landroid, use full paths to sudo etc
<marsilainen> Landroid, like /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/apt-get
<gdb> sudo will look in /sbin and /usr/sbin, where the default path doesn't
<genoobie> it's insisting it's ro
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, can't you just paste it onto pastebin from that computer or does that computer not have access to internet?
<genoobie> psycho_oreos, no internet  access
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, and if its ro, you'll need to remount it as rw
<Landroid> apt-get = help. sudo apt-get = help
<gdb> ie; something like "sudo mdadm" will work while mdadm by itself won't
<Landroid> apt-get install command not found. same thing with sudo apt-get install
<genoobie> I can tell you the last line of lspci is 02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54mbps Wireless Interface
<IdleOne> Landroid: what are you trying to install?
<gdb> Landroid: ls -l /usr/bin/apt-get
<gdb> Landroid: do you see it there?
<genoobie> so it sees some kind of interface
<genoobie> but I'm not sure how to tap into it...
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, that would be relevant, yes but at the same time you're going to be in for a bit of a rough ride without internet access on that computer
<genoobie> yeah, that's the problem
<genoobie> hmmm...let me see if I can get it wired
<l0k0-0-N0> i tried installing the latest bugzilla branch in x64 9.10, it broke, now everytime i try to install someting with apt-get it complains that libtemplate-toolkit-perl and libgd-perl are dependants of libtemplate-gd-perl but not installed, nor are they found when searching aptitude.
<psycho_oreos> genoobie, would be far more ideal imo
<memet> hey
<memet> psycho_oreos,
<memet> you still here?
<memet> I'm hooked up via the laptop
<psycho_oreos> memet, as in genoobie ?
<memet> so the "wired" is working properly
<memet> yes
<memet> as in genoobie
<memet> so now what.
<psycho_oreos> memet, pastebin me your dmesg output
<adante> hi guys
<memet> hrm
<adante> how do i install the linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic kernel?
<memet> pm?
<maco> adante: use 8.10
<psycho_oreos> memet, well I'd prefer you put the output in pastebin rather than in pm :)
<adante> when i try 'aptitude install linux-image-2.6.27-14-generic' it does nothing (at least there is no entry in boot)
<maco> adante: thatd be 8.10's kernel
<memet> is pm okay?
<Nyoron> Does ubuntu support wep encryption? Every time I try to use wep, I can't connect to the internet.
<psycho_oreos> memet, paste output into pm? no thanks, I'll lag out
<memet> okay
<adante> maco: is there any way to get an older kernel in 9.04?
<memet> let me see if I can figure this out
<adante> maco: sorry 9.10
<maco> Nyoron: that may vary by hardware, but i think most hardware can do it
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | memet
<ubottu> memet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<maco> Nyoron: well, most common hardware at least... USB dongles possibly not
<Nyoron> maco I have a card, not a dongle.
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, it heavily depends on chipset and drivers
<maco> adante: you could manually download it from archive.ubuntu.com and install it, but if it breaks your graphics or anything...too bad
<psycho_oreos> adante, why would you want such an ancient kernel on your 9.10 install?
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, pastebin me your lspci output
<adante> psycho_oreos: i don't want an ancient kernel per se, i just want a kernel that works
<psycho_oreos> adante, that works for what?
<adante> psycho_oreos: booting and sound mainly
<psycho_oreos> adante, I can't imagine why the kernel inside 9.10 wouldn't work.. and the kernel version provided on 9.10 I'm sure is at least 2.6.30+
<adante> psycho_oreos: 2.6.31-16-generic does not boot  (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8561468#post8561468 ), and audio does not work in 2.6.28-17-generic (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8560287#post8560287 )
<psycho_oreos> adante, so try 9.04
<memet> psycho_oreos,
<memet> okay, here goes
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: I pm'd it to you
<kinja-sheep> adante: "aptitude search linux-image"
<memet> oh frig!
<adante> psycho_oreos: yeah i can't imagine why either but be that as it may, it doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, can you please in the future use pastebin?
<psycho_oreos> memet, use pastebin.. its a website
<nhasian> i have a service hellanzb that starts every time i boot.  how do i disable it from starting?
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: Ok fine, I didn't think it was that long though.
<adante> kinja-sheep: thanks that is what i am doing but as i stated in original qn the older kernel installs do nothing
<ubuntuuser> hi , anyone can teach me how do I set my jockey ati driver brightness ? it's too bright on the monitor
<adante> psycho_oreos: 9.04 as in the whole distro or the kernel?
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, and so I suspect you have 9.10 on?
<psycho_oreos> adante, as in the whole distro
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: Yeah, gnome, 64bit, etc
<kinja-sheep> adante: Clean Karmic or upgrading Karmic?
<adante> psycho_oreos: is there an easy way to downgrade or am i looking at reinstalling from scratch?
<adante> kinja-sheep: upgrading
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, 64bit maybe a bit of an issue at times
<psycho_oreos> adante, I don't think you can downgrade easily
<kinja-sheep> adante: You have to reboot and hold ESC (I think) to roll back down to older kernel.
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: Believe me, I'm noticing it...
<HaskellTripleLov> can i use mathemtaca for windows on ubuntu? with wine?
<ubuntuuser> hi , anyone can teach me how do I set my jockey ati driver brightness ? it's too bright on the monitor
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, good chance to try the 32bit in live mode and to see if you can actually connect via wep
<adante> kinja-sheep: yes
<memet> oh for f's sake
<memet> It's posted in pastebin
<maco> ubuntuuser: doesnt your monitor have buttons to control that?
<psycho_oreos> memet, paste me the link
<adante> lol so solution is format and reinstall older version atm?
<memet> why can't I just friggin paste the link from FF
<psycho_oreos> adante, for downgrading yes,  but why not try their live-cd if in doubt?
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: The thing is, I have to change it from the router settings page first. So once I change it, I'll just have to go to a hard connection to fix it back.
<psycho_oreos> memet, Ctrl+C and then Ctrl+V here
<maco> adante: if you used 2.6.27 with 9.10 userspace, audio still wouldnt work
<HaskellTripleLov> can i use MATHEMATICA for windows on UBUNTU? with wine?
<HaskellTripleLov> can i use MATHEMATICA for windows on UBUNTU? with wine?
<HaskellTripleLov> can i use MATHEMATICA for windows on UBUNTU? with wine?
<FloodBot4> HaskellTripleLov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> adante: only 9.10's kernel will give you audio with 9.10's userspace
<iceroot> !appdb | HaskellTripleLov
<ubottu> HaskellTripleLov: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ubuntuuser> maco: yes but it's not about brightness it's something similar with the background color
<adante> maco: i see
<paragonc> hrmmm i removed pulseaudio - and then realizesd 9.10 uses it for everything - i tried to reinstall it - but i still cant get sound - (note muted in alsamixer - volumes up )
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, to fix back the 32bit?
<maco> adante: well actually....
<Flannel> HaskellTripleLov: Mathematica has a linux version
<justin_> hi, how to print  a file? ps: I have already set up cups, and got a test page
<flexible> How do i get the WICD tray icon in GNOME (Ubuntu 9.10)
<maco> adante: if you change pulseaudio's config to not use the udev module and use the other hting intead
<adante> maco: how can i tell what kernel belongs to a specific distro (or vice versa)?
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: to change my router settings page
<HaskellTripleLov> Flannel> but i cant find it on torrent or rapidshare
<adante> maco: this does not appear to be a pulseaudio issue
<maco> adante: oh?
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, huh, but what has that got to do with wep or are you actually having issues with wpa? or?
<iceroot> justin_: from terminal?  /usr/bin/lpr filename
<memet> psycho_oreos,
<adante> maco: alsa is unable to find any devices
<adante> maco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8560287#post8560287
<Flannel> HaskellTripleLov: You can contact MathWorks and ask about its availability with regard to your license, I'm sure.
<maco> adante: i know if you use pulseaudio and have not-2.6.31, pulseaudio will claim there are no devices
<iceroot> HaskellTripleLov: what about looking at there webpage?
<memet> okay, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d78c14b7c
<ae86-drifter> whats the command to run nvidia config
<adante> maco: hmm, but would something like 'aplay -l' use pulseaudio?
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: Nintendo DS is strange and doesn't understand wpa2 or wpa... only wep...
<maco> adante: because it expects udev to tell it about the devices and only karmic's kernel uses pure udev
<HaskellTripleLov> i want pirate version dude what webpage i aint buying it
<maco> adante: im not sure aboutt hat
<memet> I had to type that in since I can't friggin cut and paste in the OS
<paragonc> is there anything other than sudo apt-get install pulseaudio i need to do?
<maco> HaskellTripleLov: too bad then
<iceroot> Nyoron: only the old one
<HaskellTripleLov> oh yeah and you all bought it haha bitches
<Nyoron> iceroot: Oh really? hmm... that might be something worth looking into more...
<iceroot> HaskellTripleLov: buy it or stop that here
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, ewww, that chipset is capable of doing wpa/wpa2
<maco> ...or we just do our math homework instead of using mathematica :P
<justin_> iceroot: oh, thank, but how can print the file in 2 sides?
<adante> maco: what fun this is
<iceroot> justin_: hm, have a look at man lpr   i dont know sorry
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: no wep? oh fudge
<justin_> iceroot:ok, tas
<maco> adante: you can try reconfiguring pulse...
<maco> adante: let me look up what to change
<psycho_oreos> Nyoron, no that chipset should be able to do all three without an issue
<ae86-drifter> when i run the nvidia settings i get: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0".  ; Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
<memet> psycho_oreos, so any thoughts?
<Nyoron> psycho_oreos: Radical, I'll test it out. (With mac filtering of course)
<memet> why can't I just move windows around in xfce
<maco> adante: try editing /etc/pulse/default.pa
<memet> jesus
<psycho_oreos> memet, actually you've pasted the lspci but you've told me the chipset from the output.. now I need you to pastebin me your dmesg lol
<ae86-drifter> mac filtering is almost useless
<memet> oh crap
<psycho_oreos> well no, mac filtering gives you a very thin layer of protection
<maco> adante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348001/ around line 53
<maco> adante: and then boot 2.6.28 and see how it goes
<IdleOne> How do I get terminal to open in full screen?
<ae86-drifter> yeah but if someone actually knew how to crack a wep key, they would also know how to get past mac filter, very easy
<Nyoron> ae86-drifter: Really? Well, I'm going to be using WEP, so I need something.
<Younder> psycho_oreos, saeriously you should shud dmesg off. There is a periodic spamming going around that can DOS your maciene if you enable accept or ask for dir.
<haresh_> hello
<ae86-drifter> dont use wep
<ubuntuuser> help , my add panel (brightness applet) doesn't work !
<ae86-drifter> lol
<Younder> psycho_oreos, I have a itables filter you can use if you want it.
<maco> heh i learned to mac spoof years before i learned to crack wep
<ae86-drifter> you can clone someones mac address by typing sudo macchanger [type any mac here] eth0
<psycho_oreos> if they can get past the mac filter they have to wait for the specific device to either jump offline or they have to force it to disconnect.. so lets say if you have mac filtering on, and on the list it has 10 devices.. of all the time the 10 devices remain permanently associated... the attacker/intruder has to kick one off before he/she can use your net after figuring out the key
<adante> maco: thanks i'll give it a go
<psycho_oreos> Younder, wha? huh? well I was talking about mac filtering in general
<ae86-drifter> lol
<Younder> maco, do you know how to write dynamic contect sensitive packet filters that temporarely block IP adresses?
<memet> okay, do you know what a monumental pia it is to keep closing FF and switching b/w apps in xfce
<ubuntuuser> maco: yes but it's not about brightness it's something similar with the background color
<memet> okay, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4c5f6011
<maco> ubuntuuser: i dont know then
<psycho_oreos> memet, using xubuntu?
<maco> Younder: no
<adante> maco: alas no luck. thanks for trying t anyway
<memet> psycho_oreos, yes
<ubuntuuser> maco: hm...
<ubuntuuser> help , my add panel (brightness applet) doesn't work ?
<psycho_oreos> memet, should've said that earlier :p and 9.10?
<memet> yes
<ubuntuuser> anyone know any workaround ?
<ae86-drifter> Nyron: try to also turn dhcp off and use an unlikely IP range
<memet> I know....but I'm challenged here
<ae86-drifter> another thin layer of protection, like WEP
<psycho_oreos> memet, I've had no issues with 9.04 xubuntu
<memet> I just can't switch b/w apps easily
<psycho_oreos> and turn off wireless when not in use
<memet> why?
<memet> or should I say, how.
<psycho_oreos> memet, nothing, just saying from my personal experience
<psycho_oreos> memet, you have a broadcom card in that same machine?
<Younder> maco: been raeding Linux firewalls: attack detection and response by Michal Rash. Interesting as it desribes known attacks and can translate snoren rules to iptables and psad. Faster and more lightweight than Snort.
<Younder> snort
<iceroot> is there a way to have $PATH for all shells the same (automaticly) atm bash is using another path then zsh
<memet> psycho_oreos, hrm
<memet> I don't think so
<memet> I just thought it was the pcmcia as far as I knew
<MindVirus> Any way to change GDM theme?
<vlt> Hello. I have a laptop here that had an old OS installed but it worked quite well for simple tasks like browsing, email and text editing. Now I installed a fresh Xubuntu and runs inacceptably slow. What can I do to make a minimalistic version of Ubuntu (or another linux flavour) run with comparable speed?
<ae86-drifter> MindVirus: goto preferences
<psycho_oreos> memet, just checking your lspci, it seems that you have two pcmcia cards.. and dmesg at one stage did load b43legacy which would indicate a broadcom wireless card was inserted
<vlt> ... on old hardware?
<iceroot> !dsl | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<psycho_oreos> err card slots
<MindVirus> ae86-drifter: You mean System->Administration->Login Screen? Because it doesn't give me an option to change the GDM theme.
<MiiQu> Hi gang! Any ideas why when trying to install 9.10 through alternate install CD the bloody thing still wants to connect to the internet (and if I say no, it fails because it can not connect to some packages)
<memet> yeah, I swapped out one or two cards
<memet> just to check
<vlt> iceroot: damn small ... I'll try that
<Axius> vlt: try slackware for that.
<iceroot> vlt: hm, have a look at DSL (damn small linux)
<ae86-drifter> !find gdm-theme-manager
<ae86-drifter> !find gdm-theme
<ae86-drifter> !find gdm
<psycho_oreos> memet, you might have a better chance at getting that broadcom to work
<iceroot> !botabuse | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> Package/file gdm-theme-manager does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Found: blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, feisty-gdm-themes, gdm-themes, mythbuntu-gdm-theme (and 7 others)
<ubottu> Found: gdm-guest-session, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, feisty-gdm-themes, gdm-2.20 (and 12 others)
<memet> sorry
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<memet> my wired popped out
<psycho_oreos> memet, you're still here, did you get my last message?
<memet> about the broadcomm
<psycho_oreos> yes
<memet> vs the ACX TI interface
<memet> listen either would be fine
<ald85> ubuntu in spanish?
<psycho_oreos> memet, the acx would probably be a bit more of an issue to get it working I think as opposed to broadcom one
<psycho_oreos> !es | ald85
<ubottu> ald85: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<memet> okay so let me see if I can get the broadcom one again
<psycho_oreos> memet, your laptop has dual pcmcia slots right? you can have both broadcom and ti card plugged in at the same time no?
<memet> nah
<memet> too bulky
<psycho_oreos> memet, hmm ok
<memet> I have the broadcom plugged in now
<wolter> Hi, my sound keeps dying everytime I close the volume control window after a short while.. please help!
<psycho_oreos> memet, and still using wired connection right?
<memet> yes
<memet> I'm still wired
<psycho_oreos> memet, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<psycho_oreos> memet, after typing that, reboot, and the broadcom card should work
<StupidandUgly> does anyone know how to run and install an .sh file in fluxubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> StupidandUgly, chmod it and do ./ in front of the filename?
<iceroot> StupidandUgly: sh file.sh
<memet> psycho_oreos, couldn't find the pkg
<memet> wtf..urgh agh
<iceroot> StupidandUgly: or use chmod +x and then ./filename.sh
<StupidandUgly> I tried those
<psycho_oreos> memet, do aptitude update
<memet> okay
<ald85> i installed ubuntu 9 and i wanna go back to ubuntu 8 but i cant, what can i do?
<memet> how?
<memet> sorry
<iceroot> !downgrade | ald85
<ubottu> ald85: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<memet> man switching b/w apps in xfce is ridiculous
<psycho_oreos> memet, aptitude update
<memet> duh, okay
<psycho_oreos> what is b/w? black and white or bandwidth?
<StupidandUgly> I run the command and I get 7: source: not found
<psycho_oreos> StupidandUgly, you're missing deps
<StupidandUgly> psycho_oreos can you explain? I'm a noob :l
<ald85> ok ok not supported but what can i do
<psycho_oreos> StupidandUgly, it seems that the script file calls specific programs, and if they aren't found, it will exit with error.. in this case it seems the program `source
<psycho_oreos> isn't installed
<ald85> my computer aint working properly with ubuntu 9
<MiiQu> Hi gang! Any ideas why when trying to install 9.10 through alternate install CD the bloody thing still wants to connect to the internet (and if I say no, it fails because it can not connect to some packages)
<psycho_oreos> ald85, download 8 cd, burn it and reinstall
<agusj> can I add ubuntu karmic that use ext4 to boot loader list of ubuntu 8.04?
<ald85> im on a netbook and tried doing it with usb
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, theres nothing wrong with that
<ald85> but it wont install
<psycho_oreos> agusj, highly doubt it
<memet> psycho_oreos, it seems to have done something
<memet> so I should reboot with the card in there
<psycho_oreos> ald85, any specific reasons?
<psycho_oreos> memet, no
<memet> umm...okay
<memet> what do you mean
<ald85> it mentions and error and gets stucked
<psycho_oreos> memet, after `aptitude update' do `aptitude search b43-fwcutter'
<memet> oh shoot
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: The problem is that either my mobile internet sucks or ubuntu just cant handle it, either case I can not download anything with it. The connection just dies after a while.
<memet> I did the previous command  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<agusj> I  dont know how to boot ubuntu karmic after installing older version
<memet> and it did some digesting
<memet> left me at the cmd prompt
<memet> so I exited
<MiiQu> psycho_ores: that is the reason I downloaded the alternate install CD in the first place....
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, weird, I have wireless internet and I don't have similar set of issues but I think you can postpone the updating until later on
<wolter> how can I make my terninal display ~ instead of /home/me ?
<psycho_oreos> memet, do `aptitude search b43-fwcutter'
<StupidandUgly> does anyone know a distro of linux that is just runs a vanilla gnome
<memet> even tho I did the cmd  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter?
<ubuntuuser> I need help I cannot adjust LCD brightness.It's not under power manager
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, I don't think it would matter in either case, it will still try to connect and therefore update
<iceroot> StupidandUgly: debian
<MiiQu> psycho_ores: I have mobile internet. I can not postpone it. The installer fails because it can not download needed packages eventhough I select "no" from the use latest packages -question
<StupidandUgly> yeah thats what i was thinking iceroot
<StupidandUgly> thanks
<psycho_oreos> memet, yes, this is to see if you have installed b43-fwcutter package
<iceroot> StupidandUgly: but you dont want the real gnome. its so bad.... ubuntu is patching so much into gnome (and sadly not upstreaming the changes to gnome)
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, hmm 9.10?
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: the alternate install Cd is definately ment for people without internet connection.
<memet> psycho_oreos, it says the util for extracting the b43 firmware
<MiiQu> from psycho_oreos: 9.04 to 9.10
<MiiQu> from psycho_oreos: updating from 9.04 to 9.10
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, I don't think so, alternative iirc was for pure installation only but it doesn't include any updated packages
<wolter> god i want to kill my computer right now
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, ewww and that's why I don't like upgrading.. always an issue
<wolter> having so many small lame problems you can't solve, #ubuntu channel
<memet> so it's there, now?
<psycho_oreos> memet, what is the letter in front? p or i?
<memet> oh crap
<iceroot> MiiQu: wrong, the normal and the alternate cds are different in handling lvm/raid and other things but both have the same content
<psycho_oreos> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<memet> psycho_oreos, it's "i"
<ubuntuuser> I need help I cannot adjust LCD brightness.It's not under power manager
<Venturix> Buongiorno a tutti
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD Use this method if the system being upgraded is not connected to the Internet.
<Venturix> I from Italy
<psycho_oreos> memet, good, its installed, now reboot and that broadcom card should work.. make sure you disconnect wired first
<freakynl> hi, not really ubuntu related i suppose, but i'm trying to make a bootable usb stick from 9.10 amd64 with unetbootin and get boot error. i made a ext2 fs on the usb stick however, should this be fat/vfat?
<StupidandUgly> well all I really want is to run rhythm box on my mac using parallels
<memet> without ndiswrapper?  I have wpa
<memet> should I reboot?
<memet> ugh
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, don't know where you're reading that from
<psycho_oreos> memet, hang on
<ogex> type top
<memet> ok
<StupidandUgly> Would debian work?
<psycho_oreos> memet, it doesn't specifically imply that with that chipset it won't work with wpa, but you can give it a shot I suppose
<memet> what will I have to do to get WPA?
<psycho_oreos> memet, and I'd blacklist ndiswrapper too, it might bungle the process
<psycho_oreos> memet, try it to see if it will work without ndiswrapper.. if it fails use ndiswrapper, simple as that
<memet> okay
<MiiQu> psycho_ores: From http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<memet> I don't think it's that simple, but ok
<memet> bbiam
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, bleh, either way I don't personally condone upgrading
<spooky_> Hi, my browser works incredibly slow.
<spooky_> It does DNS resolving very very very slow.
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: Thanks anyway. I don't know what to do either :)
<spooky_> Some forums say that it is because of IPv6, and I should disable IPv6
<spooky_> But their solution (/etc/modprobe.d/aliases tweaking) doesn't work
<giantpune> hey.  what program do you guys use to record a webcam?
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, whilst you have mobile internet connected, can't you simply hit the upgrade button from upgrade manager and therefore upgrade via internet? must you do a cd upgrade?
<spooky_> How can I disable IPv6?
<phix> :D
<phix> giantpune: the gimp
<phix> spooky_: you dont haveb to
<freakynl> is there no ddrescue on ubuntu? can't seem to find package
<spooky_> phix: what should I do instead?
<phix> spooky_: get used to it :)
<spooky_> phix: that's not an option.
<phix> spooky_: IPv6 is here to stay!
<phix> Most ISPs are moving over to it
<spooky_> It may be here to stay, but it shouldn't slow down my DNS resolving.
<phix> spooky_: IPv4 exhastion is predicted in 3 - 4 yrs
<spooky_> I don't care about IPv6, I just care about my DNS resolving going slow.
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: Yes, that is how I have hoped to do it for weeks now. It downloads 10-20 packages and then the connection dies. If I reboot the computer it will download around 20 packages more. Has taken a while but now it apparently got some packages from the alternate CD and now I am going 1269/1336 packages
<phix> spooky_: IPv6 is a better protocol any way, makes ARP obsolete for one
<thevor> Hi, has anyone ever been able to connect to someone on ichat using empathy or pidgin?
<phix> spooky_: then do some caching or use googles user cache
<ubuntuuser> I know how to set the brightness , install compiz manager and enable the setting brightness control via keyboard Thanks
<phix> spooky_: google google DNS server
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: browser, email etc work perfectly but the connection dies for the updater
<memet> psycho_oreos, I owe you
<memet> I'm talking from my wireless
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, you have a weird mobile internet provider
<phix> memet: congrats
<psycho_oreos> memet, coolies, glad that worked.. too bad about the ti part
<memet> now I have to figure out how to use this stupid wm
<phix> memet: I am talking over my Nokia mobile phone :)
<spooky_> phix: I know what IPv6 is, but hear me when I say this: DNS resolving should be adapted to my setup. It should be configurable still.
<ubuntuuser> the problem i cannot set at brightness applet because compiz overlap it
<phix> via blue tooth and 3g . UTMS
<phix> spooky_: so ?
<MiiQu> psycho_oreos: Or its the ubuntu thats wanking all up. Or the sunspots and solar winds. my ISP has hindered p2p on mobile internet but I dont know if it affects this
<spooky_> And I am using a router to connect to my ISP.
<spooky_> Inside my home, I'm IPv4
<psycho_oreos> spooky, it is configurable, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<spooky_> psycho_oreos: thanks, that's a better hint.
<phix> memet: dont forget the swamp gas, that screws with me every now an then
<phix> spooky_: ?
<MiiQu> and squirrels, cant trust those sneaky devils
<phix> memet: hehe
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, afaik the update manager would simultaneously grab more than one package at a time.. depending on your connection.. and if downloading excessively, your isp which blocks p2p would count that as p2p I suppose.. too much speed used in such duration
<thevor> Is it possible to connect to ichat using either pidgin or empathy?
<memet> phix have we met?
<phix> memet: nick complete fail
<phix> memet: blame the authors of irssi :)
<psycho_oreos> MiiQu, if an ISP does that whilst you're on mobile connection.. I deem them lame
<memet> xubuntu is updating
<memet> holy crap
<phix> memet: I like xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> mobile internet isn't cheap, so it gives them no right to do that but heck whatever constitutes their freedom I'm sure you have the right to switch to another provider that is far more friendly
<phix> I use xfc4 on my debian box under VNC
<psycho_oreos> I'm on xubuntu 9.04
<phix> shoujld I raise on pocket 10s ?
<phix> pre-flop?
<giantpune> yes
<giantpune> all in
<jussi01> !ot | phix
<ubottu> phix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phix> giantpune: how much?
<phix> haha ok :)
<phix> giantpune: all in done
<phix> giantpune: one caller
<phix> they have 7 7
<psycho_oreos> memet, so you're using wpa?
<superpiiii> what is the difference between memory and currentmemory in the xml config  file of a  virtual machine using kvm/libvirt?
<phix> I won!! thanx giantpune :P you have been a great help :P you deserve ops in this chan :P
<jussi01> phix: please, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<memet> psycho_oreos, yes
<phix> jussi01: I can't
<psycho_oreos> memet, good
<memet> how do I switch b/w windows
<rsk> memet, b/w ?
<memet> between
<Guest31458> How does one determine the correct name when using apt-get?
<jussi01> phix: then desist chatting about oftopic subjects here
<rsk> alt+tab
<psycho_oreos> memet, I believe alt-tab.. but between workstation is different
<memet> nah
<phix> memet: virtualbox
<memet> alt+tab = nothing
<rsk> works for me
<phix> jussi01: well unban me then and I will gladly continue my offtopic convo in there
<psycho_oreos> Guest31458, what do you mean correct name?
<memet> okay now xubuntu is installing those pkgs
<memet> dpkg
<psycho_oreos> memet, weird, it works for me with windows under the same workstation/desktop
<jussi01> phix: just because you are banned there does not mean you are welcome to break the rules here. Forfurther discussion, please join #ubuntu-ops
<memet> yes in windows no prob
<psycho_oreos> memet, probably 9.10 lol that's why I haven't upgraded yet
<phix> jussi01: ok
<memet> not in 9.10
<memet> ugh
<psycho_oreos> well windows is different :)
<memet> this is ridiculous
<memet> why can't I do simple things
<memet> should I have installed 9.04
<memet> I'll never remember all those cmds
<Guest31458> like konversation there must be a default name to put it into a  script for install
<psycho_oreos> memet, go into Applications > Settings > Window Manager
<psycho_oreos> under the keyboard bindings you should be able to see which combo allows you to cycle windows.. if nothing assigned, you can assign yourself one
<psycho_oreos> Guest31458, you meant packages?
<Guest31458> yes psycho
<psycho_oreos> Guest31458, there's multiple ways.. apt-cache search, aptitude search, or using synaptic
<speedxxx2ore> kan man skriva.. grattis på tillökningsdagen..  till några som fått barn =)
<rsk> speedxxx2ore, #ubuntu-offtopic and english
<MrDudle> so i have an external harddrive that has fedora on it with encryption
<MrDudle> i plug it into the computer i'm on now
<MrDudle> which is ubuntu
<Guest31458> i read something to only stick with one packages i think something to do with DEB and other kinds. do you know anything about this?
<MrDudle> and it asks for the encryption password and when i give it it gives me this error message Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239: Command failed: Device already exists
<psycho_oreos> !se | speedxxx2ore
<ubottu> speedxxx2ore: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<psycho_oreos> Guest31458, not sure what you mean, stick with one packages
<AlexD73> hi, I'm on karmic 64 and I want to block echo requests to limit the use of the network card, on help.ubuntu.com say to edit the file / etc / ufw / before.rules but opens a blank file, is this normal?
<marsilainen> Guest31458, on ubuntu .deb packages are generally used, on some other linux distros .rpm is common. Probably best on ubuntu to use .deb packages when they are available, but .rpm can be used if necessary
<vlt> MrDudle: You can run the "unlocking" manually: `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/your-crypted-partition name-for-uncrypted-device`
<MrDudle> k
<psycho_oreos> there's other forms like tar.gz, tar.bz2, etc
<MrDudle> vlt, i get this after doing that 160 GB Hard Disk: 160 GB Encrypted
<Guest31458> i thought tar.gz and bz2 are only archives
<MrDudle> or am i supposed to include the ` `
<DaZ> Guest31458: and you were right [;
<vlt> MrDudle: No, run the command without "`".
<MrDudle> vlt, that's what i did
<MrDudle> still said no
<vlt> MrDudle: What is the name of the encrypted partition?
<MrDudle> 160 GB Hard Disk: 160 GB Encrypted
<vlt> MrDudle: No, I mean in /dev/
<MrDudle> oh
<MrDudle> let me check
<vlt> MrDudle: Should be something like /dev/sdb1 for example
<MrDudle> i think it's sdb1 yeah
<vlt> MrDudle: What does `blkid` show you?
<psycho_oreos> The_Shark_001,  no it could contain anything, including source codes for some program that you may want to compile from scratch
<The_Shark_001> I have 3 IDE hard drives Same size same make.  Thinking putting them on a raid.  Is it easy to install ubuntu onto a raid system?
<thedoor> how can i get a log of the logins that a user do in the system?
<vlt> thedoor: `last`
<MrDudle> vlt i assume you mean to run the blkid in the terminal? if so nothing
<vlt> thedoor: Yes.
<MrDudle> vlt sdc1
<thedoor> vlt, tks :)
<gdb> The_Shark_001: I run a non-redundant root disk and a raid1 md device for /home.  It's worked well for me.  Is that the sort of configuration you are looking for or are you wanting a raid root device?
<Dovid[Laptop]> hi. i am a n00b to ubuntu. is there any way to use apt-get to see what packages i can install (e.g. yum list kern*) ?
<vlt> MrDudle: (Where did you run the cryptsetup cmd, if not in a terminal?) Maybe you need to run every command prepended with `sudo`
<gdb> Dovid[Laptop]: aptitude search kern*
<Dovid[Laptop]> thanks
<MrDudle> k
<The_Shark_001> i'm thinking of putting everything on the raid
<The_Shark_001> doing a 0+1
<MrDudle> vlt, cryptsetup: luksOpen: requires <device> <name>  as arguments
<gdb> The_Shark_001: I don't believe you can do 0+1 with 3 disks.  You can do 1, you can do 4, you can do 5.  But I don't believe 0+1 or 1+0 are options.
<FireCrotch> The_Shark_001: You need 4 drives for 0+1
<gdb> Ah, you can do 0 as well.
<vlt> The_Shark_001: For 0+1 you need at least four drives. With three of them I'd recommend Raid5
<gdb> And you can't boot off a raid5.
<The_Shark_001> well i was think doing the copy to the Sata drive unless that is not possible.
<gdb> So the best option in that case is to have a non-redundant root disk and then a raid1 for your data.
<Dan48p> hi i'm am trying to back up my ubuntu installation so that i can do a clean install on a new drive and keep all the drivers and apps and things so that it is basically the same computer just with a new hard drive in it
<ewook> Dan48p: dd
<Dan48p> ewook, sorry?
<MrDudle> vlt, what does the cryptsetup: luksOpen: requires <device> <name>  as arguments mean
<S0LIDUS> gdb, Or go for a RAID10
<ewook> !dd
<vlt> The_Shark_001: That's right. I'd make two partitions on every disk: One small boot partition running as raid1 (even with 3 or more members) and a second partition as members of a raid5.
<ewook> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in karmic
<gdb> S0LIDUS: That's not an option with 3 disks.
<ewook> *_*
<ewook> someone has made a booboo with the factoids.
<vlt> MrDudle: That's exactly the command I gave you before. `cryptsetup luksOpen source target`
<S0LIDUS> gdb, Woops my bad. There is always an LV though
<gdb> ewook: dd isn't a package
<ardchoille> ewook: I think dd is part of a *utils package
<The_Shark_001> vit then i can mix the ide drives (3) with the sata drive
<MrDudle> vlt, when i run it that's what it gives me
<gdb> ewook: it's in the package coreutils
<ardchoille> gdb: thought so
<freakynl> ddrescue was in the gddrescue package for which i had to enable additional repositories
<vlt> MrDudle:  What exactly do you run? I can't see xour screen.
<kinja-sheep> MrDudle: Example --> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 White-Forest
<MrDudle> oh ok
<freakynl> concerning unetbootin, dunno if it is supposed to work with ext2, but worked fine when switching to vfat
<freakynl> thx
<ewook> well, even so, the answer is wrong :)
<MrDudle> kinja-sheep, i get it
<FireCrotch> The_Shark_001: Just curious... why do you want to set up a RAID?
<The_Shark_001> the speed
<kraut> moin
<ardchoille> ewook: No it isn't, package dd doesn't exist because it isn't a package
<vlt> The_Shark_001: Then you don't want raid5
<gdb> What sort of speed are you looking for?  Reads or writes?
<ewook> ardchoille: so, !info is just for packages?
<MrDudle> vlt now i get Command failed: Can not access device
<ardchoille> ewook: That's what I thought it was for
<ece> hey
<ece> what does gnu means
<ewook> ardchoille: oh. I thought it was more generic-query. nevermind then :)
<gdb> ece: GNU's Not Unix
<ardchoille> ece: GNU's Not Unix
<gdb> ece: It's a recursive acronym.
<Dan48p> there is some automated way to save everything?  i would look at just cloning the installation but i am going to be installing a ssd and i think it needs different partition formatting
<The_Shark_001> what about corruption?
<MrDudle> vlt at least uit's letting me format now
<ece> i mean GPL is general public license
<gdb> echelon: That's correct.  And GNU is "GNU's Not Unix".
<ardchoille> Dan48p: you can use PartImage to clone the drive and then install the image on any number of boxes, that's what I do with my 11 computers.
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | Dan48p
<ubottu> Dan48p: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ece> ii mea
<ece> GPL is general public license
<ece> is there something like tjhat
<Callum_> ,,,
<gdb> ece: Which is correct, as you've already said.
<Callum_> ...*
<rsk> nice channel
<Dan48p> ardchoille, will that allow me to change from ext3?
<gdb> ece: What are you asking?
<Callum_> someone awoke me from the dead, how dare they
<ardchoille> Dan48p: Not sure about that, never done it
<Drayon> How do I get C man in the terminal?
<ece> GNU what is the whole sentence
<ece> general what what
<gdb> ece: I've told you several times.  It stands for "GNU's Not Unix."
<vlt> ece: It's recursive
<rsk> ece, gnu stands for gnu's not unix
<gdb> The G doesn't mean General, it means "GNU's"
<bburhans> Stx: oh, you weren't in here. Marlin is a bot as well, same spam.
<bburhans> floodbot has muted it.
<Callum_> ece: a recursive acronym is an acronym where it refers to the acronym itself, like how GNU stands for "GNU's Not Unix" and PHP stands for "PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor"
<gdb> ece: From http://www.gnu.org/ - The name \u201cGNU\u201d is a recursive acronym for \u201cGNU's Not Unix!\u201d; it is pronounced g-noo, as one syllable with no vowel sound between the g and the n.
<ece> hmmü,
<gdb> bah, stupid formatting codes
 * ece pain of salvation best
<hellyeah> you are awesome man
<rsk> man are you awesome
<rsk> awesome are you man.. blerg
<Callum_> ...lol
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BigBoy> hi anyone know if konquor webbrowser can play youtube vids
<jasa> It can, it requires flash plugin from adobe
<gheddy_zarc> yes I use it for utube eh BigBoy
<ardchoille> !flash | BigBoy
<ubottu> BigBoy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hellyeah> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hellyeah> look at .konquer
<jasa> If you are doing a manual install on, you need to go into konqueror settings and there on page at plugins do a "refresh" to find the installed thing.
<jasa> Im actually trying to mess around a bit with mplayer as a dvd player really ... there is the issue with buttons around ...
<jasa> They have been added and there should be compiled support but for some reason around it comes "empty" ...
<iKernel> Where do I download the 32 bit version of libpthread-stubs0 ?
<BigBoy> gheddy_zarc: ardchoille how it says it does not have latest flash although i can play them in ff and chrome
<jasa> BigBoy, did you read the line where i said go to konquerors plugins page and there press "refresh"
<ardchoille> BigBoy: You should really ask in #kubuntu as that browser is part of kde and kubuntu is the place to be
<Night_Elf> Hi all. Has anyone dealt with UltraSurf ( www.ultrareach.com ) ? It's a firewall bypasser software which basically proxifies your websurfing.
<jasa> Or perhaps some problem could be that of im using the accelerated libraries ... from nvidia for dvds that isnt usually on configs by the default.
<BigBoy> jasa: is that webpage there is no plugins tab
<jasa> BigBoy, hmm you go to the konqueror settings ... there on around last lines ... what tabs there are ?
<gdb> iKernel: do you not have libpthread-stub0 installed?  Or are you using a 64 bit system and you are looking for a 32 bit package?
<gdb> stubs0*
<iKernel> gdb, using a 64 bit system and looking for a 32 bit package
<iKernel> tried googling
<mka> Is there a way I can mount an ext4 filesystem on intrepid?
<wolter> hi... gnome-volume-control is overriding my alsamixer settings
<wolter> how do I prevent that?
<BigBoy> jasa: there is no refresh button and no flash plugin installed for konqueror. does it actually use the system flash or need its own plugin
<wolter> I make my mic work in alsamixer and then gnome-volume-control messes it up again
<gdb> iKernel: So you're using amd64 and you're looking for i386.. Can you download the i386 package from here?
<gdb> iKernel: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpthread-stubs/
<pavel_> hello
<gdb> iKernel: i386 and amd64 packages are both there.
<BigBoy> wolter: install gnome-alsamixer and use that instead of alsmixer should solc things
<pavel_> I run 9.10 with alsa & pulseaudio but can get any sound out of my speakers, please can onyone help?
<justin_> I never successfully set up alsa rightly on my machine
<iKernel> gdb, thanks
<wolter> BigBoy, i have it but gnome-alsamixer doesn't seem to handle my capture settings
<jasa> BigBoy, system flash is enought, but from my noticements there is that one it looks where they are installed at and one needs to do that manually.
<gdb> iKernel: Sure thing!  I was just trying to figure out how to grab a package from a different arch, and figured the best solution would be to grab it directly from the respository without using a package manager. :-)
<mka> pavel_, stick to alsa, get away from pulseaudio
<pavel_> mka, just purge pulseaudio?
<wolter> BigBoy, would you know if there is some file i can set as read only in order to keep my settings?
<mka> pavel_, no SELECT alsa
<iKernel> gdb, well GDebi isn't having a bar of it, gives me Error: Wrong architecture
<BigBoy> wolter: go into ubuntu system sound settings if you haven't tried that.
<iKernel> gdb, Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<iKernel> I might try installing it using dpkg
<BigBoy> wolter: for what
<mka> pavel_, ALT_F2 then type gnome-sound-properties and ENTER
<wolter> BigBoy, so that only I can manipulate my audio card's settings
<pavel_> mka, there are no devices marked ALSA in hw selection
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<wolter> BigBoy, I don't see it in my menu
<gdb> iKernel: I'd recommend against installing it on your system.  I'm assuming you're trying to do cross-platform development.  It will clobber the installed package if you force it and you'll be stuck with, well, 32 bit pthread support on a 64 bit system.  I'm not sure what issues that may cause you.
<Bocha> lol
<nagpai> i have a 16:9 screen .. have a intel 845GL chipset. I am unable to get anything but 4:3 and 5:4 screen resolutions.. How can i correct this
<jasa> Hmm, odd person that Miokoda ... -.-
<Bocha> agreed :-)
<gdb> iKernel: Actually, come to think of it, it may not have anything in it.  That package, I mean.
<gdb> iKernel: It may just be a readme.
 * MrDudle who just sent me the video link?
<pavel_> mka, no such a command or app...
<Bocha> jasa, not a person, I think.
<iKernel> gdb, actually, I'm trying to compile something for wine, trying to get wineasio support in wine.
<wolter> BigBoy, what should I run? now that I don't see it in my menu
<gdb> iKernel: The package description seems to indicate that and on my i386 system (Debian Lenny) the package is just documentation with no binary content.
<wolter> I have default sound card though, but it won't open
<iKernel> gdb, and wineasio doesn't like the 64 bit stubs.h when i compile it
<iKernel> gdb, hmm, ill try again with compiling wineasio
<mka> I had an attack from XChat!!
<mka> I had an attack and many windows popped up
<pavel_> same attack on my side
<jasa> mka, it was some person named Mikoda.
<wolter> mka, yeah we all did
<nagpai> i think he has been kicked out
<mka> jasa, who is this person
<malnilion_> Bwahaha, Miakoda just tried to spam me and now he/she is gone.
<wolter> mka, probably not even a person
<Night_Elf> yea,in the autokill list ^^
<wolter> mka, just a programmed "robot"
<mka> daaamn
<malnilion_> That's like the 3rd time this month I've been hit.
<wolter> thats comes, gets all users, and asks them to share the rare file
<wolter> yeah.. .me too
<mka> Is my computer safe now?
<gdb> iKernel: Take a look at 'dpkg -s libpthreads-stubs0' and 'dpkg -L libpthreads-stubs0' on your system and see if you get the same results.  I'm not using a specific version of Ubuntu so your package may be different (but, being Debian, it's close enough, eh?) ;-)
<StupidandUgly> can someone tell me how to mount a cd via the terminal?
<mka> I am paranoid
<wolter> luckily i chose no windows to open on transfer requests
<iKernel> gdb tried doing an ln -s stubs-64.h stubs-32.h and got a /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libpthread.so when searching for -lpthread
<iKernel> gdb yeah ok
<mka> StupidandUgly, sudo mount /dev/scd0 mountpoint
<kinja-sheep> mka: Configure XChat to ignore all DCC and file transfers.
<wolter> StupidandUgly, look for it in the wiki
<wolter> or that
<obaid> ya who sent that
<mka> thanks kinja-sheep
<malnilion_> kinja-sheep, occasionally I want something sent to me, but I do have it set not to auto-accept them :P
<sda_> Hiall. I make lsmod and I see "asus_laptop 21092  0" row, is that zero like module not in use?
<obaid> baaaan him
<gdb> iKernel: I'll guess that the stubs you need are part of libc itself and will not be provided by the stubs0 package (which does not contain any content on platforms that already contain the full set of pthread stubs you need in libc itself).
<gdb> (as per the description, and file listing, of libpthreads-stubs0)
<iKernel> gdb yeah you're right, I already had the stubs .h files I needed
<gdb> No worries!
<pavel_> ahh the sound in 9.10 is totally screwed up, had an issue with that on frineds older laptop and finally I downgraded it to 8.04
<iKernel> gdb well not really, I still need the stubs-32.h file
<gdb> hrm
<mka> how can I mount ext4 partition on intrepid?
<iKernel> i might try just grabbing it off the web
<StupidandUgly> can anyone link me to a source.list file that will work for 7.10
<StupidandUgly> im using fluxbuntu so mount point command didn't work :(
<mka> StupidandUgly, 7.10 is no longer supported
<gdb> iKernel: That should be in the package libc6-dev-i386.
<iKernel> gdb ooh
<mka> StupidandUgly, there should be "mount" command in your system by default
<StupidandUgly> so I cannot get any apps for fluxbuntu? it is 7.10
<wolter> were does alsamixer save changes?
<gdb> iKernel: /usr/include/gnu/stubs-32.h is in libc6-dev-i386 and intended for installation on amd64 systems.  I use packages.debian.org to find all this and it's a value add I wish Ubuntu provided.  But since Ubuntu is based on Debian, the results should be "close enough" for Ubuntu.
<pavel_> mka, sorry to bother you again, but what should I do when I can not see any alsa devices in sound properties dialog
<iKernel> gdb, considering it's a package in Canocial, i should be good
<ardchoille> StupidandUgly: if 7.10 is no longer supported, that means the packages have been removed from the servers so having the sources.list file wouldnn't do you any good
<gdb> iKernel: And there you go! :-D
<iKernel> gdb, and wineasio compiles without any error! :-D
<iKernel> thanks for the help gdb
<mka> pavel_, you mean ALSA is not appearing under available sound systems?
<gdb> iKernel: Very good!
<mka> pavel_, there should be at least ALSA, PulseAudio, OSS available there
<wolter> mka, do you have a [Sound] entry in your preferences menu?
<wolter> I dont..
<StupidandUgly> Is there anyway I could update my fluxbuntu to a supported version?
<wolter> If you do, mka, could you tell me the executable it calls?
<pavel_> mka, I am not sure whethe we talk about the same dialog: I right.-click the volume icon in panel and choose sound properties
<StupidandUgly> I guess fluxbuntu is unofficial so I guess not
<mka> wolter, that is the same as gnome-sound-properties
<iKernel> gdb, and since I didn't have to grab anything extra from anywhere apart from the ubuntu repositories, it might be worth my while to submit a wineasio package
<ardchoille> StupidandUgly: I would say contact the fluxbuntu folks and see what they say
<mka> pavel_, no we talk about different stuffs
<wolter> oh my... i don't have that
<wolter> installed
<mka> pavel_, ALT_F2 and then run gnome-sound-properties
<gdb> iKernel: That's beyond me, I don't know Canonical's (or Ubuntu's) policies regarding inclusion of NMU's in main.  But good luck with getting it included, I hope you meet with success. :-)
<mka> pavel_, or equivalently, System > Preferences > Sound
<iKernel> gdb, what's nmu?
<pavel_> mka, theres no such a thing as gnome-sound-properties on my system, neither installable package that name
<pavel_> mka, yes I am there
<gdb> iKernel: non-maintainer uploads (and in this case, that may be the wrong term since the packge isn't a part of Ubuntu at all yet).
<fossiiil> can you recommend me blog software with tagging support?
<mka> pavel_, hmmmm, I am on intrepid, I am not sure what had replaced this then
<mka> pavel_, you are on karmic, am I right?
<pavel_> mka, ok nevermind, yep I am on KK
<wolter> oh mka i think karmic doesn't have that package
<wolter> yeah... its awful that it got replaced
<wolter> pavel_, what is your problem again?
<pavel_> mka, theres is a second card in sound properties  dialog and there I can choose device, but there is no ALSA, no Pulse or OSS
<iKernel> gdb, hmm, well ubuntu-studio-desktop is a package, but not in canocial, maybe I'll try to get wineasio included in ubuntu-studio-desktop
<pavel_> wolter, I see devices, I have volume on 100% but I can hear no sound
<wolter> pavel_, are you using pulseaudio?
<wolter> pavel_, open sound preferences
<pavel_> wolter, I installed pulseaudio
<wolter> ok
<wolter> then tell me what you see in [Sound Preferences > Hardware > Profile:]
<wolter> tell me your entries
<fer> hola
<wolter> !es | fet
<ubottu> fet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wolter> !es | fer
<ubottu> fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<StupidandUgly> ugh fluxbuntu seems pretty dead
<pavel_> wolter, analog and digital
<Serpico> hi
<wolter> what is selected?
<pavel_> wolter, it is up to me:)
<wolter> pavel_, did you alter any files, such as asound.conf?
<pavel_> wolter, no
<wolter> pavel_, well, do neither work?
<StupidandUgly> so no archive repositories exist?
<ardchoille> StupidandUgly: Right, you have been informed of that twice
<pavel_> wolter, none of the posibilities works
<StupidandUgly> Ok I will stop asking sorry
<wolter> pavel_, install [pavucontrol]
<wolter> no, [padevchooser]
<ardchoille> StupidandUgly: See for yourself: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<wolter> [# apt-get install padevchooser]
<iKernel> hm xchat is acting as though my graphics driver has been disabled
<pavel_> wolter, got them both
<wolter> ok, in padevchooser open up manager
<wolter> and list me your sinks
<StupidandUgly> thanks ardchoille, looks like I'm forced to find another distro :l
<wolter> pavel_, under [Devices]
<ardchoille> StupidandUgly: or install the most recent fluxbuntu?
<iKernel> How can I finish the activation of a proprietary graphics driver without having to reboot? Can't I just restart X?
<ardchoille> StupidandUgly: you can always install ubuntu and then use fluxbox as your window manager
<wolter> pavel_, i'm leaving soon, hurry up
<pavel_> wolter, sorry
<ardchoille> iKernel: that did it for me
<StupidandUgly> true but I want something super lightweight using it on an old computer
<DaZ> iKernel: yes
<iKernel> rightio then
<nagpai> i have a 16:9 screen .. have a intel 845GL chipset. I am unable to get anything but 4:3 and 5:4 screen resolutions.. How can i correct this
<StupidandUgly> fluxbuntu seems to be a dead project can only find 7.10 to download
<Xaero> I have a question, as a member of an active software development team how would I go about submitting a package to be added to the repos?
<pavel_> wolter, sound seems to work good now
<wolter> really?
<wolter> so its fixed?
<iKernel> whoopity whoop :)
<pavel_> misteriously it is
<iKernel> fast scrolling
<wolter> pavel_, good... just remember what you did before it got fixed.. Maybe write it down because it may happen that the next time you log in it won't work again
<wolter> this has been happning with my mike
<StupidandUgly> I guess I could give Xubuntu a try
<wolter> StupidandUgly, i think xubuntu is the maintained one
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<rsk> :E
<wolter> lol..
<StupidandUgly> wow someone is trying to send me porn
<StupidandUgly> child porn messed up
<wolter> yeah, to all of us
<rsk> it's not porn
<r1cky_> Does anyone know if netcat is available on the Ubuntu cd image? Or can I just do 'apt-get install netcat' otherwise? ( I need to recover whats left of an broken drive 'dd | netcat'  )
<iKernel> can someone actually put a virus in an MPEG file?
<StupidandUgly> yeah I doubt it would be
 * ardchoille keeps ctcp and dcc on ignore :)
<wolter> rsk, lol you watched it?
<StupidandUgly> you can put a virus in anyfile
<jacquesdupontd> hey i'm getting attack from tamika but it can change
<rsk> no..
<jacquesdupontd> i'm in xchat
<Kadaj_> sending viruses to linux users, very smart
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to stop that
<Xaero> O.o I didnt see anything O.o
<jacquesdupontd> how can i do ?
<wolter> people, everybody received the attack..
<ardchoille> jacquesdupontd: just ignore it
<Night_Elf> r1cky_: you can try that in synaptic. Search for netcat in it
<jacquesdupontd> it's dcc send, hopefully i'm not in autoaccept
<jacquesdupontd> ok boring
<wolter> jacquesdupontd, you cannot, but you can tell xchat to not open any windows when that happens
<modumass> yeh its happening a lot at the mo
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<Younder> Kadaj_, it's not a virus it's a DOS attempt. combined with the virus
<MindVirus> I really like the Wasp theme, in that the window decoration matches with the menu bar. Does anyone know of other themes like this?
<iKernel> StupidandUgly, how am I going to have my whole file system corrupted by playing an mpeg file in vlc?
<jacquesdupontd> ok denied all dccsend and change the option when i need it
<Younder> Kadaj_, it gets spread across all the channels
<ardchoille> MindVirus: I've seen a few wasp themes on gnome-look.org lately
<MindVirus> ardchoille: What do you mean?
<Night_Elf> I'm happy with my kVirc which has some flood protection and allowed only 5 windows out of the infinity that were created. They were ignored
<StupidandUgly> you wont, but anything is possiable
<Xaero> anyways, how would one go about submitting a software package for addition to the repositories?
<jacquesdupontd> ok done
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<r1cky_> So it's possible to install software temporarily on the Live-CD?
<ardchoille> MindVirus: search for wasp at: http://www.gnome-look.org
<StupidandUgly> if your running linux viruses are not really much of a threat derp
<iKernel> oh VERY clever
<Night_Elf> StupidandUgly: you mean Windows viruses
<iKernel> bot joins with no net mask, plain ip, which is pingable
<iKernel> yep, extremely smart thinking there
<iKernel> nmap time
<StupidandUgly> yes
<ardchoille> iKernel: lol
<jjhappypants> sup Kadaj_
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ardchoille> MindVirus: Can I pm you?
<MindVirus> ardchoille: Please.
<thedoor> whats i happening here?
<iceroot> r1cky_: yes
<bwright> I can't stand that constant file spam, I will have to leave till I can patch my irc client.
<mka> ok guys how do I really make xchat to auto-suppress these annoying pop ups
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<marcell_> just
<r1cky_> iceroot: ok thanks, problem solved.
<iceroot> bburhans: just use a good irc client or disable dcc
<marcell_> ye disable dcc
<CrocoJet> strange ... I got it lot dcc send request
<marcell_> ignore * dcc
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Night_Elf> mka: I use kVirc and it's pretty decent with flood protection
<mka> Night_Elf, is it for KDE?
<CrocoJet> its shame someone send this kind of thing
<Znuff> is anyone else getting spammed by a DCC bot?
<Night_Elf> mka: yes. K stands for KDE.  KVirc
<marcell_> yes
<iKernel> looks like I found a rough geological location of where that person is.
<moobie> Znuff,  yes
<iKernel> customer-side-albania-telecom-1-pal6.pal.seabone.net
<marcell_> everybody on the channel
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Night_Elf> what are these ungrown pimpled weird from christmass flooding yet-to-be-teenagers people trying to achieve ?
<iKernel> it's really quite simple
<Myrtti> Night_Elf: just ignore them
<Myrtti> moving on
<Seveas> Night_Elf, disruption is theur goal. Just ignore.
<Myrtti> back to business people
<CrocoJet> terrible !
<iKernel> I've already got the website of the person's internet service provider open
<marcell_> they collect nicklist then send everybody files
<iceroot> !ot
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iKernel> all I have to do is report the person and they're no longer able to connect with the service provider
<chris062689> I'm loving samba, but have a question, when I try to stream a video across my network, it wants to download the whole entire thing before it plays, is there any way to fix this?
<Night_Elf> cool. the mofos deserve that iKernel
<Myrtti> iKernel: do so then. While you're doing that, can we move back to the topic at hand, which is Ubuntu Support?
<iKernel> sure
<jillsmitt> is there any software to convert ntfs->extX fylesystems, it needs to safe data on notebook when i'll install linux
<Xaero> god make -j9 is fast
<mka> jillsmitt, you will LOSE all the data
<Xaero> mka: you are severely misinformed
<mka> Xaero, huh?
<iceroot> Xaero: he can lose all data
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Xaero> jillsmitt: you can apt-get ntfs-progs and gparted, using gparted you can resize your NTFS partition and copy files from the NTFS partition into the ext() partition
 * grawity looks around
<mka> Xaero, severely misinformed?
<Xaero> jillsmitt: if you have a power outtage you could potentially lose all of your data, so backup before you do it
<Xaero> mka: its true you cant directly convert between the two filesystems
<Xaero> mka: however, you don't have to lose all your data to do it
<dath> i run a small internet cafe with ubuntu. are there any guides for locking down the system?
<jillsmitt> XeroXer-: good point, i'll try that way without backup, i dont have much time
<Night_Elf> dath: what do you mean "lock the system down" ?
<lao5> hi everybody! i have a problem that puzzles me for several days. it is like this: when power on my laptop, after the bios and grub, the screen would prompt this -- Starting up ... Loading, please wait.... then an error>>usb 3-1: device not accepting address 2, error-71. .....  this error definitely slows down the booting up speed. i googled but found no proper answer. my usb mouse is okay, but the error is really anoying me. anybody any thoughts? thx ahead.
<fossiiil> fluxbuntu? lol
<mka> Xaero, bring facts forward next time that acting like a player hater
<Ross> Whats up with all the flood bots, and seemingly random channel mode changes?
<obaid> ♪Ж фФДЦ®©ª
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dath> Night_Elf : to keep the users from changing stuff (without the need for a server to host images)
<Xaero> mka: its factual that you can now safely resize ntfs partitions and migrate the data to ext3
<chmod_> :D
<Night_Elf> dath: well. You are using a normal account for the users, no ?
<mka> Xaero, can you CONVERT ntfs to EXT3 without losing data inside?
<Seveas> dath, install pessulus and play with it. Also look at using selinux or apparmor to lock down even more
<dogmatix> does anyone know how to set up vzaccess manager?
<dath> night_elf: the account they use has sudo rights, but logs in automatically so they can't install anything
<Xaero> mka: yes
<mka> Xaero, how?
<Night_Elf> dath: and what sort of changes are you trying to prevent from happening ?
<Xaero> mka not direct conversion, but by resizing the NTFS partition bit by bit and copying the data to the ext3 counterpart
<lao5> again, pls
<disappearedng> How do I uncompress a 5.4 gb .bz2 file ?
<lao5> hi everybody! i have a problem that puzzles me for several days. it is like this: when power on my laptop, after the bios and grub, the screen would prompt this -- Starting up ... Loading, please wait.... then an error>>usb 3-1: device not accepting address 2, error-71. .....  this error definitely slows down the booting up speed. i googled but found no proper answer. my usb mouse is okay, but the error is really anoying me. anybody any thoughts? thx ahead.
<mka> Xaero, I mean DIRECT convertion
<hellyeah> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<mka> Xaero, I have been doing what you are saying since Warty
<dath> night_elf : privacy of other users, p2p downloads, i want to lock desktop settings etc
<Xaero> mka: thats just not possible, I mean theorhetically it could be done since we know enough about both filesystems, but it would be an incredibly delicate process
<Seveas> disappearedng, bunzip2
<mka> Xaero, it's an insult to say I am severely misinformed
<disappearedng> Seveas: does that unwrap to /tmp or directly to the storage area
<Xaero> mka: you said it couldn't be done without losing all his data, which was wrong
<dsl_> my wireless network connection is listed under 'Available' but is greyed out...what does that mean please??
<Seveas> disappearedng, to the same direcory as where the .bz2 file lives
<dsl_> i know its not working!
<mka> Xaero, I meant DIRECT CONVERSION
<Xaero> mka: this is silly, drop it
<mka> Xaero, you the silly one
<nagpai> my system is running VESA video drivers ... want to replace that with Intel.. how do i do it?
<Seveas> disappearedng, if it's a tar.bz2, you might want to use tar -jxvf instead of bunzip2
<disappearedng> Seveas: it's not tar.bz2, just a .xml.bz2 file
<Seveas> disappearedng, then bunzip2 it is. Also, 5.4 gb of compressed xml sounds scary
<disappearedng> it's wikipedia's current storage
<iKernel> person was using 3 different internet service providers
<iKernel> easier to track down =)
<iceroot> iKernel: stop that here please
<trt> I'm installing TrueCrypt on my windows partition and I need to move grub to a separate partition instead of my MBR, how can I achieve this?
<iKernel> humph. alright then.
<nagpai> my system is running VESA video drivers ... want to replace that with Intel.. how do i do it?
<ivan_> #todonintendo
<ivan_> joint #todonintendo
<Seveas> ivan_, try this: /join #todonintendo
<iceroot> ivan_: /join #channelname
<dsl_> anyone help with my wireless question above please?
<Night_Elf> dath: I believe that account that's used that way, should not have sudo rights, so they can't install stuff. Then, another thing is to create a directory /home/user.backup which is a copy of the initial /home/user  and what you can do is that when the machine powers up, you have a init script that removes the /home/user and copies /home/user.backup in its stead everytime.
<iceroot> dath: Night_Elf sounds like kiosk-mode
<Night_Elf> iceroot: oh? ^^ makes sense that it's not me the one to come first with such an idea, hehe
<iceroot> Night_Elf: yes, its a mode for internet-cafes and so on to protect the system and minimize the possibilitys a user has
<Night_Elf> iceroot: which is exactly what dath needs
<h00jie> hello good morning
<h00jie> i would like some help
<iceroot> !ask | h00jie
<ubottu> h00jie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dath> the problem is i can't do it with scripts which copy home dirs. the system has to be updated every time new updates come out. and i can't use a server to boot from net.
<iceroot> dath: google for ubuntu kiosk mode. i dont know the buzzword for ubottu
<Night_Elf> dath: updates are independent of what happens in user directories. And the shell is a two liner:  1) rm -rf /home/user    2) cp -p /home/user.backup  /home/user
<h00jie> ok then ... i have a problem in changing the language english - greek  i can only write english in ubuntu 9.10
<h00jie> i press alt - shift and nothing happens
<iceroot> h00jie: enabled greek layout?
<Night_Elf> dath: and also, check what iceroot said. If there exists such a thing, there's no need to reinvent the wheel
<iceroot> h00jie: system - settings - keyboard layout  i think is the eglish name for that menu-entry
<dath> looks like kde deals better with locking down functions
<h00jie> m8 w8 plz to log in english menu
<Night_Elf> dath: it's the same thing. If there's no sudo rights, you can't play with the system. All you can do is play with your own user's settings. Which are reset of the home directory is copied over. The name is irrelevant: kde, gnome, enlightenment, wmaker, etc
<Night_Elf> *reset when*
<h00jie> iceroot i only have system -preferences
<katyrolfe1971> i have no idea what i'm doing but i need help to run a program from CD that worked on windows....
<iceroot> h00jie: the first one in system
<h00jie> and system - administration
<iceroot> h00jie: have a look there for keyboard-layout
<h00jie> aha
<dsl_> help, I'm a little alarmed...fresh install of ubuntu, my wireless is now showing up as available but there's another network (not the usual neighbours i can see) with total gibberish in the name!
<iceroot> h00jie: then its preferences
<Younder> katyrolfe1971, you probaly need vines if it is a windows program
<katyrolfe1971> younder. how do i get vines?
<chaitanya> How can i list all installed packages on ubuntu ?
<h00jie> yes i found it ... thanks m8
<iceroot> h00jie: great
<Night_Elf> chaitanya: dpkg -l
<h00jie> i couldnt find it in the greek menu
<h00jie> thanks alot
<iceroot> h00jie: i wouldnt find it in a greek menu too .)
<Younder> from system->administation select synaptic package manager and in the search field seach for vines
<bcj> I have a bug, but I don't know where to file it.  Does anyone in here use Firefox with the Hide Menubar add-on and wouldn't mind reproducing the bug?
<h00jie> great maybe i ll stick to the english menu
<chaitanya> Where can i learn more about debian/ubuntu package-management ?
<chaitanya> thanks Night_Elf, that worked.
<bcj> chaitanya: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_%28file_format%29
<dsl_> ok i now have four entries of total garbage on my wireless networks menu...any ideas??
<iceroot> chaitanya: man debhelper   is a good start
<iKernel> How do I make it so that a normal user can use real time scheduling? do I just have to add myself to the rt group
<iKernel> ?
<jerry2600> does anyone know if there is a path name or file name length limit in linux?
<bcj> jerry2600: Any limitation is of the filesystem, not Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> jerry2600: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems#Limits
<jerry2600> am just looking for something thats better than windows is about that
<kinja-sheep> Whoa. I could dd a 16 TiB file!
<katyrolfe1971> Younder, cannot find vines in SPM
<bcj> jerry2600: Then just about any "standard" Unix filesystem will do the job.
<ActionParsnip> jerry2600: define "better"
<bcj> jerry2600: ext3 is standard on most distros, many are also dabbling with ext4.
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: if you like, sure
<Night_Elf> Younder: there's something calles vines  ?  Related to the wine windows layer ?
<dath> http://pastebin.com/d38f592bf
<jerry2600> over 255 letters
<dath> what happened there?
<bcj> ActionParsnip: btrfs :)
<kinja-sheep> jerry2600: Captain Obvious -- Anything is better than Windows.
<dsl_> rebooted, all the garbage gone from wireless menu but on still listed as auto if i go to  system>preferences>netwrok connections
<jerry2600> [4:55am] <kinja-sheep> jerry2600: Captain Obvious -- Anything is better than Windows. <-- can we all not just get along?
<dsl_> one*
<bcj> kinja-sheep: Most people will say Linux, but it depends what you want to do really.
 * kinja-sheep touch -c ActionParsnip 
<kinja-sheep> bcj: As long as the people are being productive, regardless of the OSes, I suppose.
<Night_Elf> dath: maybe someone from that ip address is trying to hack into your box ?
<jerry2600> thanks am aiming to setup a linux box for my Emulation needs
<Sim_> hey team, i installed 9.04 on someones rig insisting it'll be better than vista, only to find ff on start displays an alert about failing to initialise the apps security component. the partition was full but is no longer. suggestions? :)
<ActionParsnip> dath: i get a connection but have no credentials so cannot login
<LucidPerry> My PCI network card doesn't play nice with Ubuntu, and I had a USB one lying around and I plugged it in. When I run lsusb, it's recognized...but I'm unsure how to tell Ubuntu to ignore the PCI card and switch to the USB one. I know the USB card is supported.
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: what's "ff"?
<Sim_> ActionParsnip: firefox
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: a browser ;)
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: ok cool, please use full name sin future
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: a garbage browser too ;)
<Night_Elf> Sim_: filled partitions can get weird errors to emerge. You can just try the re-installation of whatever package you were installing that generated the messages
<Ross> You may want to use --purge when removing
<`zkP|l3Vr>  DCC SEND "поÉпоɦʞɔпɟ¦ÊžÐ¿Ð¾É¦ÊžÉ”пɟɔпɟ" 0 0 0
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old    then rerun the browser
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: you can name a better oss browser?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Ross> As it may have been messed up.
<Sim_> thats helpful thanks
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: chromium   easily
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its a chrome-forke isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: its a bleeding edge chrome
<Sim_> chromium lacks the comprehensive plugin collection ;)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: with addblock?
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: wanna bet?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i installed it today, yes
<BinaryMan> goddamn
<Sim_> ActionParsnip: ive checked their list its not ready for prime time
<BinaryMan> just got all the dcc spam
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: maybe i will have a look. i will trust your mind :)
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: works perfectly here with 64bit flash and 64bit java
<katyrolfe1971> I am trying to get my sons old windows game to load onto my new OS but I get all the icons for it and none of them really do anything.  i have never used Ubuntu before, help please?
<nado> hi
<StupidandUgly> lol file called start keylogger
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: what are you running them with? dosbox? wine?
<iKernel> katyrolfe1971, use WINE
<Znuff> katyrolfe1971, what game is that?
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: http://www.mychromeaddons.com/chrome-addon-adblock-for-google-chrome/
<katyrolfe1971> Znuff: Rollercoaster tycoon.  How do i use wine?
<xukun> I have lot of music of a different format which I like to convert to flac. Is there some tool or script which I use to convert the whole thing at once?
<nado> can somebody tell me why i always get kicked out of my wifi network after a few minutes and cannot connect again afterwards?
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: did the rename of the folder work?
<psycho_oreos> nado, sometimes dmesg may tell you why
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: sudo apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=265
<nado> psycho_oreos: can you tell me what to look for?
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: looks like the version number is relevant, some wont run. some run amazingly
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  I am really new to all of this, and I'm not sure what you mean for me to do?
<CopyWriter> i need major help
<xukun> I have lot of music of a different format which I like to convert to flac. Is there some tool or script which I use to convert the whole thing at once? anybody?
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: install wine using software center
<psycho_oreos> nado, maybe the last few lines.. also check which driver is your wireless card and from there you maybe able to grep it
<manati> i've got a HP  dv6-1140ez and the sound doesn't work in Jaunty. I tried all the official methods described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller, but none did work.
<CopyWriter> is there a way to mirror the ubuntu repository locally, so when i install ubuntu on multiple machines i can use the local mirror
<dath> ActionParsnip: he has credentials since he is using the right username. also, ssl debug log is enabled. i just wonder why he cant log in...
<manati> What can I do ?
<erUSUL> xukun: what formats? ogg or mp3 to flac makes no sense at all
<CopyWriter> i'm going back to 8.04 on 5 pc's but after the install to install all the updates plus the restricted extras will take a long time
<Sim_> ActionParsnip: Adblock is fine, for the rest of the addons I like I may have to write them myself
<ActionParsnip> dath: if you make another user, is s/he successful?
<Sim_> and yes, the profile had become borked, a refreshed one works, thanks all :)
<xukun> erUSUL, I have a lot of wav files with the .cue file which I would like to convert to flac
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: there are more and more each day. I wouldnt rate a browser by its plugins library tbh
<dsl_> can anyone just give me a general pointer with this please? I have various wired and wireless pc's on my network including a netbook with ubuntu netbook remix with no problems. i have a toshiba laptop with fresh install of 9.10. it sees other wireless networks but not mine. i've added a wireless network in preferences>network connections and all details are correct but it still won't see it....
<dsl_> ...it did connect after install yesterday to download updates etc. i am stuck and on the verge of chucking it through the window! :D
<erUSUL> xukun: ok; you want to split them first?
<dath> ActionParsnip: i tested the user, i logged in with tls and downloaded a file
<ActionParsnip> dath: hmm, maybe theres a restriction in the server preventing users outside the lan from logging in
<nado> psycho_oreos: http://pastebin.org/69350 can you see anything interesting?
<Sim_> ActionParsnip: I agree, chromium offers speed, thats why I first moved to phoenix
<ActionParsnip> xukun: there is audio-convert
<ActionParsnip> xukun: http://www.phy.ohiou.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi.sol?audioconvert+1
<xukun> erUSUL, yes and I already have a script which splits the wav first then converts to flac and then deletes the wav but it's lot of work to do that for every file in the different directory's
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: sorry was that addressed to me?
<ActionParsnip> Sim_: i strongly believe there will be a day and yuo look back and think "what was I thinking"
<erUSUL> xukun: you can extend the script easily to walk an entire tree and do that for every directory
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: just searched, appears not
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  I have downloaded WINE but I still get this message when i try to run SetupNow.exe   "End-of-central-directory signature not found......"  This is a truncated message by the way...
<dsl_> sorry i am confused
<Fenix-Dark> has anyone installed ubuntu on an intel ss4200-e? i plan on doing that as soon as my pcie x1 extender cable comes in the mail, wanna know of any snags i might hit installing ubuntu
<erUSUL> xukun: for dir in Music/*/; do [whatever here with "$dir"]; done
<xukun> erUSUL, that is what I would like to do but my now how is not letting me to do that. I don't how to do that
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: what version is it? 1 2 or 3?
<jigal> Hello everyone i have installed the latest version of ubuntu on my laptop (sony vaio) but my sound doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: i didnt address you
<ActionParsnip> jigal: run: lspci | grep -i audio     websearch the output for guides
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  It says v254.1 on the disk
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: yes i realise that now sorry...I'm just flailing around lol
<erUSUL> xukun: if your script takes a directory as option to do the conversion. for dir in Music/*/; do my_script "$dir"; done <<<< that will walk on every dir in Music and run myscript bname_of_dir_here
<soreau> ! work jigal
<soreau> ! work | jigal
<ubottu> jigal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dox_drum> Hi people!
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: ok let me websearch
<dox_drum> Merry Christmas to all of you!
<fraggle1> hi there… has anyone managed to install ubuntu 9.10 on a dell inspiron 1x z notebook? I'm experiencing some awkward problems with the graphic chip
<jigal> i don't hear anny sound at all
<jigal> no youtube
<jigal> nothing
<jigal> no cd
<xukun> erUSUL, my music is stored on /media/Dane/Music the script is called ./split2flac.sh
<jigal> I have this sound controller 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<xukun> erUSUL, sorry if that sounds silly
<dox_drum> I'm looking for a software with help me out with my presentations
<dox_drum> PDF presentations
<erUSUL> xukun: and the script accepts the name of the directory or the wav filename or what ?
<soreau> ! audio | jigal
<ubottu> jigal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> xukun: or you just run it in the given directory¿?
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: i'm guessing its the first one
<CopyWriter> !updates
<xukun> erUSUL, yes so far only in the given directory
<dox_drum> I use LaTeX, but I would like to have a presentation environment as in Apple
<CopyWriter> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  OK so what must I do?
<LizardK|ng> soreau, i have no "file -> change device" menu for sound
<CopyWriter> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: ok does the game install or is that where you fall short?
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  I get it installed and I can click on all the Icons, even the little graphic is there for it, I just can't make it run.  I used to click on the SetupNow.exe in Windows, but that just gives me the error message
<xukun> erUSUL, say I have a directory called enya. with the file enya.cue and enya.wav I first cd to the directory the I do ./split2flac.sh enya.cue enya.wav
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: ok thats cool, get the latest patch for the game
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: you may also benefit from the lastest wine from here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<erUSUL> xukun: for dir in /media/Dane/Music/*/; do cd "$dir" && path/to/split2flac.sh; done ??
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  Sorry to be a pain, where would I get that from?
<dox_drum> Is it possible to show slide presentations as in Apple machines?
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/patches.php
<erUSUL> xukun: ahh ok if the pattern is consistent (the dir name matches the wav a cue filenames something like that could work.  « for dir in /media/Dane/Music/*/; do cd "$dir" && path/to/split2flac.sh "$dir".cue "$dir".wav; done
<erUSUL> xukun: make trials until you get it to work. you can ask for more help in #bash
<xukun> erUSUL, thanks a lot. I will try
<dsl_> hammer time!
<katyrolfe1971> ActionParsnip:  I am really grateful for your help, think it will work now.  Thanks again.
<dox_drum> How may I change the Login Screen?
<ActionParsnip> katyrolfe1971: if not, ask in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> dox_drum: its not implemented yet, you can try epidermis
<dath> my logs are flooding with the following: kernel: [ 4547.756178] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<dath> what is this?
<xukun> erUSUL, I did "for dir in /media/Dane/Music/*/; do cd "$dir" && /media/Dane/Music/./split2flac.sh "$dir".cue "$dir".wav; done" but it says: File(s) not found. Usage: split2flac.sh foo.cue foo.wav
<dox_drum> ActionParsnip, Is it in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> !info epidermis
<ubottu> Package epidermis does not exist in karmic
<Night_Elf> xukun: what do you get from:  for dir in /media/Dane/Music/*/; do echo $dir ; done
<ActionParsnip> dox_drum: https://launchpad.net/~epidermis/+archive/ppa
<dox_drum> ActionParsnip, thank you
<Night_Elf> xukun: I mean, if it says file not found there could be just a proper location of where the action is performed
<dsl_> well that didn't work...now i have a blank space (black square) where the wireless netwrok connections panel icon sits!
<dsl_> any ideas?
<dath> kernel: [ 4743.818196] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions <---- my logs are flooded with this. what is this?
<iKernel> Where can I get jackbridge? it's not installed along with jack as it should be
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: tried wicd?
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<iKernel> screw it, I'm calling it a night
<xukun> Night_Elf, I did copy and paste and did listed all the directory's where there is wav files in them
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: i googled it...i'd need to add it manually as no connection for that pc
<Night_Elf> xukun: yes, but does it give the full pathname or just the final part ?
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: its an alternative to network manager
<Night_Elf> xukun: because, if I'm correct, later on you "cd" to the needed directory
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: its on the install CD. I strongly advise you use a wired connection til you get on your feet
<xukun> Night_Elf, this is the listing I get: /media/Dane/Music/Pete Philly And Perquisite/
<xukun> Night_Elf, and many more directory's
<BigBoy> hi hi is there a way to create more space like defraging i know linux dont need a defrag though
<Night_Elf> xukun: you get them as:   /media/Dane/Music/Pete     /media/Dane/Music/Philly     and so on ?
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! i need a tool to convert videos from any format to divx avi. I tried mounting Nextvideocovnerter on Wine, but it doesn't even load. any suggestions?
<xukun> Night_Elf, yes sorry
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: ok i'll hook it up and try that thanks
<xukun> Night_Elf, and Pete is a directory where there is wav and .cue file
<brynjarh> is this list reliable?-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsZyxel I'm thinking about buying a ZyAIR G-302, it says there that it works out of the box.
<Night_Elf> xukun: I see
<Night_Elf> and you have the split2flac.sh  in  /media/Dane/Music      ?
<BigBoy> hi hi is there a way to create more space like defraging i know linux dont need a defrag though
<xukun> Night_Elf, yes
<BigBoy> i need to save space on my hdd
<soreau> BigBoy: You can search your hard drive to see where mist space is used and see if you can delete unimportant files
<xukun> Night_Elf, by the way it lists all the directory's and not only the ones containing flac
<BigBoy> yes but i dint really know what is needed or not theremust be an app that will allow defraging spacesaving or/and compression
<LucidPerry> My PCI network card doesn't play nice with Ubuntu, and I had a USB one lying around and I plugged it in. When I run lsusb, it's recognized...but I'm unsure how to tell Ubuntu to ignore the PCI card and switch to the USB one. I know the USB card is supported.
<Night_Elf> xukun: and in each dir, how many files are there ending with .cue ?
<Night_Elf> xukun: in each of those dirs you get listed ?
<soreau> LucidPerry: What is the problem with the PCI one/
<jigal> i can't figure out which sound driver i need: http://pastebin.ca/1729377
<Il__Matteo> any video converter to divx avi? :) thankssssssss
<BigBoy> LucidPerry: remove the pci card then. take it out easy simple and works every time
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: mencoder, winff, handbrake, ffmpeg
<phaero> Does anyone know if there is a way to block incoming file transfers in xchat-gnome?
<Il__Matteo> thanks ActionParsnip ! you're definitely someone to rely on! :) have nice holidays!
<Sahkolihaa> X-Chat automatically blocks after 5 attempts but I'm unsure of how to turn it off completely.
<BigBoy> phdid you get spammed earlier by miakoda
<BigBoy> phaero:  you get spammed earlier by miakoda
<birdman> hi all
<phaero> BigBoy, no it was someone else
<birdman> i have a question about upstart :)
<BigBoy> LucidPerry: does that help
<xukun> Night_Elf, the directory's where there is a big .wav file there is also one .cue file. but I also have few directory's where the big .wav file is already splitted to wav and there is no .cue file
<birdman> it doesnt catch services from init.d
<BigBoy> phaero: was it a mpeg image file
<phaero> BigBoy, yes
<birdman> could anyone help me with it ?
<ActionParsnip> jigal: according to a site you have to mute the External Amplifier in the mixer in order to get any sound out of it.
<LucidPerry> soreau: It tends to drop the connection and then continously ask for the WPA password. It doesn't stop until you resert network-manager. I looked for fixes, but found none. It's an Encore ENLWI-N with a RT2860 chipset.
<LucidPerry> BigBoy: But I'm incredibly lazy and don't want to do that...and I'm curious to see if you can simply "instruct" Ubuntu to use the other card.
<BigBoy> i got same thing locked up my computer had to alt+ctrl+bkspace
<phaero> BigBoy, according to the filename anyway, i didn't accept
<ActionParsnip> jigal:  Run alsamixer, find the "External Amplifier" channel (off the right of the screen) and press "M".
<BigBoy> LucidPerry: there should be a way to select which one is used have you tried the forums
<xukun> Night_Elf, was I clear enough or shall I explain more?
<oscar-halle> Hello! Here is an bloody chat beginner with an very bad English and an big problem with my broken Ubuntu system. Who can help?
<BigBoy> LucidPerry: google is your friend ;). We truly appreciate when you go there first, and a lot of the time, your questions can be answered there faster than here, so just keep it in mind.
<troppodel> somebody can send me a link where I can find more info for configure gdm 2 and modify the login screens?
<Il__Matteo> another pair of questions: is there any way to speed up Linux (Ubuntu 9.10)?
<nikolaj_basher> oscar-halle, what is the problem
<BigBoy> same phaero i just had to restart x
<dath>  lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<dath> wtf is this?
<dath> its flooding my logs
<Night_Elf> xukun: I think I understand, but now then, how is that shell script supposed to be called and what does it do ?
<ActionParsnip> dath: can you give a pastebin of: cat /etc/network/interfaces     thanks
<Kismet> hey.... my banshee music player brings my cpu usage up to 100% if i skip to next track...
<Night_Elf> xukun: and also, under the  /media/Dane/Music/Pete  there's one or more .cue files ?
<ActionParsnip> dath: may help: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2009-12/msg00328.html
<ActionParsnip> dath: or: http://old.nabble.com/lo:-Disabled-Privacy-Extensions-td26630008.html
<oscar-halle> nikolaj_basher: My computer named "Cannot" makes my root broken by the depacking of packets, when I load ubuntu 9.04 on my old ubuntu 8.10. sudo cannot found the datei /dev/sda1 and I can't boot my system.
<blackest_knight> Anyone ever looked at the .thumbnails folder in your home folder every image file and avi you ever had on your system is in there
<doed> anybody using ubuntu 9.10 on samsung r510 ?
<xukun> Night_Elf, I first go to the directory containing the wav file, copy script to the same directory then I do ./split2flac.sh pete.cue pete.wav. it then splits the wav and ten converts it to flac and removes the wav files. there is only one .cue file in /media/Dane/Music/Pete
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | doed
<ubottu> doed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: connected ok with wired network and running wicd. it says no wireless network found...do i have to 'add' one...i.e. 'create ad hoc..' or 'find hidden..'?
<oscar-halle> I have an "toy-Internet" over UMTS with 6 kB/sec. When I load packages from Internet is all o.k., but from DVD makes my computer the system broken.
<nikolaj_basher> oscar-halle, I do not now how t fix i but i would try to install a new ubuntu and then do not format your home partition then it will not delete your data and the ubuntu system will works
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: in the preferences you may need to set your wifi device
<ActionParsnip> jigal: any good?
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: interface is wlan0 - is that the same as ath0??
<Night_Elf> xukun: I see. So the shell takes one wav, and converts it to flac. What do you get when  you run:    for dir in /media/Dane/Music/*/*wav ; do echo $dir ; done
<doed> k ... I have problems setting up some of my function keys .... is there a way to bind fast screen switching to fn+f4
<Night_Elf> xukun: you should get a list with file names ending in wav
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: no its a different name, you should make sure wicd is using the right device name
<doed> i know how to bind some functions to key my problem here is howe to switch screen in a fast ways
<oscar-halle> nikolaj_basher: Thanks for this tip, but I have reinstall the x-th time, and the result is ever same.
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | doed
<ubottu> doed: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> doed: ctrlalt+ left / right cursor is usual
<nikolaj_basher> oscar-halle, have you tryed another version
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: is that the logical name? if so lshw -C network shows 'wmaster0'
<dath> ActionParsnip: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/lo/use_tempaddr
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: it will be wlan0 or ath0 or similar, try wmaster0 too (its free to try)
<dath> -1
<doed> ok with fast screen switching i mean to switch between external monitor, laptop display or extended view
<blackest_knight> has nautilus always created thumbnails of every jpg and avi file that ever hit your system
<kinja-sheep> blackest_knight: Caches.
<oscar-halle> nikolaj_basher: Yes, I have 4 DVDs with 9.04 and 1 !/2 DVDs with 9.10. But I think, my discount-motherboard are creazy.
<jimius> discount mobos have given me nothing but trouble
<ActionParsnip> oscar-halle: do the disks pass self verification?
<blackest_knight> kinja-sheep:  i've systems dating  back to dapper  i hate to even guess at what might be there
<oscar-halle> jimius: I think, jou are right!
<konrad_> irc.vaultnet.org
<kinja-sheep> blackest_knight: Sweep-and-clear the folder. Some things are better off in the past. :0)
<konrad_> connect irc.vaultnet.org
<blackest_knight> kinja-sheep:  like the cover of every ebook i ever had
<ghostcube> oscar-halle: can you pls join #ubuntu-de
<blackest_knight> ok hands up everyone who has just gone o .... and is either looking or just deleting right now :)
<jsilver> if anyone needs help, hit me up, i can provide the best help evar
<ghostcube> o.o
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: well i dont understand it. it says no wireless network connections detected regardless of the interface ath0, wlan0 or wmaster0. at least before it was detecting my neighbours wireless signal! :(
<oscar-halle> I was in #ubuntu.de, but nobody was in this channel.
<ghostcube> not .de
<ghostcube> -de
<ghostcube> you wont find anyone in an .de
<ghostcube> cause no channel
<blackest_knight> dsl_:  maybe try wifi-radar
<ghostcube> dsl_: is it hidden ?
<ghostcube> wicd cant manage hidden very well
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: then use that device in wicd. have you tried rebooting your AP?
<oscar-halle> OK, i go the second time in #ubuntu.de. My language is also German. I have a bad English.
<legend2440> blackest_knight: thats why i created this alias a long time ago to clean them out every once in a while   alias thumb='find ~/.thumbnails -type f -exec rm {} \;'
<wal3> hello. I must re-install grub. but grub-install says grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `pc1-vg-vl-root' - how can I fix it?
<ghostcube> oscar-halle: sag mal kannst du nit lesen
<ghostcube> #ubuntu-de
<ghostcube> da is kein punkt
<ghostcube> da isn bindestrich
<ghostcube> meine kacke
 * soreau can see through ghostcube 
<ghostcube> hi soreau hehe
<jcdutton> wal3, grub should install to a non-lvm partition
<iKernel> Where can I get jackbridge? it's not installed along with jack as it should be
<soreau> ghostcube: hi :)
<kinja-sheep> !away > necibex[away]
<ubottu> necibex[away], please see my private message
<ghostcube> iKernel: to get jackd to work as default soundserver ?
<ghostcube> you need an ppa to get this
<wal3> jcdutton: yes. I have a seperated boot partition and do: grub-install /dev/sda
<iKernel> ghostcube, no! to get jack to work with wineasio under amd64
<iKernel> christ
<ghostcube> iKernel: ah ok
<blackest_knight> legend2440:  what  percentage of ubuntu users realise that they have a record of the date any time an image was shown on thier file system mostly i'm not bothered but some i would prefer didn't exist
<ghostcube> but you have the ppa added i dont know if the bridge is there too
<SaBoot> So I am trying to install my linksys WMP54G wireless PCI card, I used ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers, I type iwconfig and it clearly shows my card. I type ifconfig wlan0 up and it complains that SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<SaBoot> and thats where I am
<jeffrey_> what is good partition software?
<iKernel> ghostcube, anyhow, i really do need the jackbridge program, or else I won't be able to use asio drivers in fl studio
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_: gparted
<ghostcube> iKernel: makes sense
<iKernel> or i could just boot into windows 7... but i hate dual booting
<jeffrey_> thank
<jcdutton> wal3, what is the boot partition?
<wal3> /dev/sda1
<legend2440> blackest_knight: actually i didnt create the alias i just modified this one  http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/02/15/clean-up-old-thumbnails/
<jcdutton> wal3, you need to edit the grub config to point to that instead of the lvm logical volume
<wal3> jcdutton: grub was working fine, I just overwrote the mbr by an windows installation
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey_: gparted, fdisk, cfdisk
<wal3> now i am trying to restore it
<blackest_knight> legend2440: i've got to boot my old server up and see what it has and that could be something ...
<wal3> jcdutton:
<wal3> grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `pc1-vg-vl-root'
<wal3> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<wal3> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<FloodBot3> wal3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsl_> do i need to remove wicd to try wifi-radar?
<jeffrey_> getting gparted... next question how much will i need off disk space for 9.10
<jcdutton> wal3, use grub-setup
<blackest_knight> dsl_: no
<dsl_> ok ta
<ghostcube> iKernel: wineasio ?
<jcdutton> wal3, so you only need to install the boot sector bit of grub, and not all the menus etc.
<blackest_knight> jeffrey_:  well it would fit in 4 gb but its up to you
<Mo> what tool do you normally use to highlight strings in command output?
<wal3> jcdutton: grub-setup /dev/sda says invalid device :/
<wal3> same with sda1
<jeffrey_> i currently use 4gb for 9.04 and its tad on the low end
<Koenigsegg> How do I set rights for floppy0? I can't write files to the floppy. /dev/fd0 has 666, /media/floppy0 -> Properties -> Rights says only owner can create files/folders. But when I try to change any of that it automatically changes back??
<iKernel> ghostcube, provides an ASIO to JACK interface for wine
<jeffrey_> bk
<ghostcube> no if this is what you want
<iKernel> ghostcube, for apps that use ASIO, such as fl studio
<iKernel> Koenigsegg, need to set the rights as root
<erUSUL> Koenigsegg: add yourself to the floppy group ?
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey_: i use 6Gb for / and I occupty 3Gb of it
<Koenigsegg> iKernel: Like gksudo nautilus etc?
<jeffrey_> thx
<ActionParsnip> Koenigsegg: edit the options in fstab to rw,uid=1000  should give you access :D
<Koenigsegg> erUSUL: Don't know linux that well, yet. But I guess that would be a good idea :)
<iKernel> Koenigsegg, yeah
<wal3> jcdutton: maybe update-grub?
<erUSUL> Koenigsegg: sudo adduser $USER floppy
<erUSUL> Koenigsegg: log out and log in again
<Koenigsegg> erUSUL: Ah. Thanks.
<jeffrey_> bye
<ghostcube> iKernel: https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/music/+build/1386968
<dsl_> what do i put in 'wpa driver' field in wifi radar?
<Koenigsegg> ActionParsnip: Is that some kind of user mask?
<hylasmikeler> Need help with documentation that supports adding a second internal hard drive using Ubuntu 9.10 on the first hard drive
<erUSUL> dsl_: wext ?
<FyreFoX> in karmic, how do I configure an ipsec vpn under networkmanager?
<ActionParsnip> Koenigsegg: its the ID of the first user you created
<iKernel> ghostcube, I already built it myself, mind you i didn't do a 64 bit build
<iKernel> or did I
<iKernel> *shrug*
<nlko> hey, i installed ubuntu fine, then i wanted to see what xfce was like, and now my login manager has changed to xubuntu one, and i want the gdm i had previosuly back...any ideas?
<erUSUL> FyreFoX: install the plugin if it exist?
<ActionParsnip> Koenigsegg: it will give the mount to that user and allow you full access ;)
<ghostcube> iKernel: 32 bit ?
<ghostcube> there is 32 bit too
<ActionParsnip> niko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<FyreFoX> erUSUL: I dont see a plugin for it?
<iKernel> ghostcube, I compiled wineasio on a 64 bit system, does this make it automatically 64 bit?
<nlko> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Koenigsegg> ActionParsnip: Ah, yeah that should work then. Thanks for the hint.
<erUSUL> FyreFoX: neither do i; too bad :| strongswan seems the closest thing
<ghostcube> iKernel: yep
<nlko> ActionParsnip: what does that actually do behind the scenes?
<FyreFoX> erUSUL: heh, doh. thanks
<erUSUL> FyreFoX: strngswan is a ipsec implementation
<hylasmikeler> Can anyone direct me to a list of steps that show how to add a second internal unformatted hard drive using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nlko: how do you mean? When the mount is mounted fstab is read, if n entry exists the options are used
<nlko> no i meant the dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<erUSUL> hylasmikeler: once the diesc is installed format it (use gparted).
<nlko> how does that fix my problem
<FyreFoX> erUSUL: yea strong/open/free I went down this path before and ended up at ipsec-tools was the way to go
<dsl_> arghh.. wifi radar has locked up completely
<erUSUL> !addingfs | hylasmikeler
<ubottu> hylasmikeler: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Koenigsegg> iKernel: Tried "gksudo nautilus" and properties for /media/floppy0, but it still wouldn't work. *surprised*
<iKernel> Koenigsegg, dont know then sorry
<hylasmikeler> gparted?
<ActionParsnip> niko: you can therefore use the file to force certain mount options including access rights, allowing you to give full access to partitions etc
<hylasmikeler> My first drive is partitioned
<nlko> ActionParsnip: im not sure i asked you the question about the file system..
<hylasmikeler> Ubuntu and Vista
<ActionParsnip> niko: were you on about mount options for a floppy disk?
<hylasmikeler> I am about to add a second
<hylasmikeler> hard drive
<erUSUL> hylasmikeler: use gparted to partition and format the disk
<hylasmikeler> and wanted to know once I install it physically
<hylasmikeler> what will the happen
<jeffrey_> black knight -what is better gparted or kvpm
<erUSUL> hylasmikeler: once it is done just see !fstab and !addingfs on how to add the disk to the ubuntu system
<hylasmikeler> !fstab and !addingfs........ what are these
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !addingfs | hylasmikeler
<ubottu> hylasmikeler: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<erUSUL> !fstab | hylasmikeler
<ubottu> hylasmikeler: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hylasmikeler> But I am not partitioning my existing drive
<hylasmikeler> I am adding a second drive
<hylasmikeler> How will it get formatted
<erUSUL> hylasmikeler: yes; but you have to partition/format your second drive
<ActionParsnip> hylasmikeler: in gparted click on devices and point to the other drive
<ActionParsnip> hylasmikeler: it will get formatted however you specify
<erUSUL> hylasmikeler: again for the third and last time use the d**m gparted
<hylasmikeler> Okay
<hylasmikeler> so gparted is the way to go
<ActionParsnip> hylasmikeler: its one way to go
<ActionParsnip> hylasmikeler: you can use fdisk or cfdisk if you desire
<jeffrey_> what is better gparted or kvpm
<hylasmikeler> How will I know what file system to use on the second drive
<ActionParsnip> hylasmikeler: if you want access to it from both OSes use NTFS, if its purely for linux use ext3 or ext4
<ActionParsnip> hylasmikeler: there is no single answer
<Guest88497> Ciao a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere un grosso problema all'avvio di ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey_: there is no better or best, its all personal opinion
<jeffrey_> what is ur opinion ap
<jeffrey_> ?
<sandeep_> hi
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey_: i use gparted but that doesnt make it any better than the others
<wowoto> sandeep_: 。。
<jeffrey_> actionParsnip : how do i transfer my os too the bigger hd
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey_: not sure
<sandeep_> i am trying to install vmware server 2 on my Compaq Presario M2000, installed ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey_: you can use !clone or rsync
<jeffrey_> how do i format thab
<chazco> Hi... i'm looking to get 5.1 surround sound... is there anything I should look for when buying a sound card?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<sandeep_> but getting error
<mandyG> would the 9600gt offer much better performance with compiz over a 9400gt
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Hmm, interesting read... my motherboard has three audio sockets (line in/out, headphones) but claims to be able to drive 5.1 surround through them... never figured out how
<sandeep_> http://pastebin.com/d2a8b46af
<petsounds> chazco, it's also depend on your speaker
<sandeep_> wowoto: any help
<ActionParsnip> chazco: maybe that guide will help
<wowoto> sandeep_: wait several mins ，let me see
<chazco> ActionParsnip - It seems out of date though... isn't pulse used now for almost everything?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: its free to try, just backup the file before playing with any files and you can roll back
<sixtila> does lamp server be setup before installing webmin?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<lmxl> wher I can fuond script effects?
<sixtila> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<lmxl> ok
<wowoto> sandeep_: sorry, i don't know  how to solve that problem ,
<kadk> Hi
<kadk> I am using intel GM500 Pulsbo crap, after chaning resolution in gnome, I cannot start X anymore otherwise than in vesa mode. Any help ? How to reset gnome resolution settings?
<KrimZon> help! an update on jaunty just caused firefox 3.0 to disappear and 3.5 to use incorrect font rendering settings
<Tristen55> Hi all
<kadk> How to reset gnome-display-properties ?
<Tristen55> when im in windows I can put a link to a file in the startup folder and every time i log in this file opens for me
<wowoto> kadk: try this ——　　ｓｕｄｏ　ｘｃｏｎｆｉｇ　
<Tristen55> how do I do this in ubuntu?
<atul__> Hi I want gcc - 4.3.3 in synaptic package manager its showing but in /pkg/gnu/gcc its showing only this http://pastebin.com/m12113ef6
<memet> good morning
<DomeDan> !tell Tristen55 -about startup
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<memet> I'm trying to install flash player in ubuntu
<reisio> how much space does a base install of 9.10 take up?
<memet> when I get to the install, it mentions something about apturl
<reisio> memet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<DomeDan> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<reisio> memet: apturl will let you install things from websites
<reisio> won't it?
<reisio> :p
<memet> seems so
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<reisio> one hopes it has a good failsafe :p
<reisio> ActionParsnip: thanks
<KrimZon> help! an update on jaunty just caused firefox 3.0 to disappear and 3.5 to use incorrect font rendering settings?
<Tristen55> thanks DomeDan
<atul_> http://pastebin.com/m12113ef6
<atul_> I want gcc 4.3.3
<DomeDan> Tristen: your welcome :)
<atul_> how to get insta
<atul_> install
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: use the daily build, i had a guy on launchpad report it fixed stuff
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: add the ppa then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> KrimZon: looks like 3.0 is marked for security
<Tristen55> how do you talk to the bot?
<pingofou> t
<SaBoot> Is it possible to connect my use a cable to connect my desktop to my netbook which is on the wireless lan to get on the internet?
<reisio> Tristen55: it likes French
<drbobb> hello, I'd like to have (some) block devices owned by a user who is not root, but I don't want that account to have access to all raw disks and partitions. Any suggestions?
<theDom> hi can someone message me with some help regarding dual monitors? i kmow its simple and there are posts on the net, they almost solve the problem but not entirely
<ActionParsnip> Tristen55: use /msg ubottu hi
<reisio> SaBoot: yes
<memet> reisio when I type apturl in terminal it shows as a command
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: modify fstab to give the relevant access
<SaBoot> reisio, is there a name for doing this?
<reisio> theDom: what's the problem?  What graphics card?
<memet> so, when I click on the link on the web, why doesn't it find the command>
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: you can use the uid option to specify user
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: no. I mean access to raw devices, not mounted filesystems
<memet> i.e. what might I need to do to help FF find apturl
<reisio> memet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<bonhoffer> I am using 9.10, have installed flash, but flash sites (ie youtube) don't work
<bonhoffer> any options?
<memet> reisio, thanks
<reisio> memet: usually you have to "registry" 3rd party protocols with Firefox, I don't remember how, hopefully it's explained on that page
<SaBoot> bonhoffer, did you install the plugin for your browser?
<reisio> excuse me, "register"
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: not sure than
<Dr_Willis> bonhoffer:  how did you install flash?
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: i think i do have that installed
<theDom> ive got the dual monitors working for now with nvidia, but the .conf file wont save. i tried the suggested solution of creating a new copy of the file with the existing data in, but permissions dont allow me
<reisio> theDom: you should be able to save it from nvidia's control panel
<theDom> so that approach didnt work
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: my guess is it involves mucking with udev rules, but I can't make it work
<Dr_Willis> theDom:   You mean the xorg.conf ? save it to a different location in your /home/whatever  then copy the file to the proper place is one way
<theDom> i know, but it gives me "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: worth a check dude
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: not done anything like that personally
<wowoto> theDom: try to delete the old one
<SaBoot> reisio, sorry but is there a name for connecting to computers this way? Im trying to research this
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: doing a reinstall - i have the ppas in my sources.list already
<ActionParsnip> theDom: use: gksudo nvidia-settings
<reisio> SaBoot: try searching for: linux + crossover cable
<SaBoot> okay
<SaBoot> thanks
<ActionParsnip> theDom: you can then write to the xorg.conf file
<reisio> SaBoot: there are a few approaches, but that should get you started
<theDom> wowoto: that doesnt work, cant re-write or delete it, or even add the the folder
<bonhoffer> Dr_Willis, via ubuntu softwaRE center
<ActionParsnip> theDom: if you have a clen install of karmic you wont have an xorg.conf file so will need to make one with: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<theDom> actionparsnip: ok ill try that
<SaBoot> reisio, I think i can take it from here, thank you
<wowoto> theDom: useL sudo gnome-open filepath
<yinlong> hi,guys
<Tristen55> ah I found the bot wiki page!!!
<yinlong> who know how to turn on write???
<yinlong> i need help
<reisio> yinlong: for what?
<nmvictor> hi guys, i just compiled kannel gateway, if i do `locate kannel` i /etc/init.d/kannel is listed in the output,if i cd /etc/init.d/ then ls, i cant see kannel.anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> hers my xorg.conf for an example for my nvidia system. You could copy it to /etc/X11/ then run the n vidia settings tool.
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f4c3ac7cc
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: it seems to have updated but still uses the wrong font settings or something - they look jagged compared to everything else, but still using some kind of smoothing. I cant figure out what exactly it's doing
<theDom> Actionparsnip: i tried that and got "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<yinlong> i want to use the command "write" to talk to the other user in ubuntu
<juo> hi.im im using feisty fawn.and I have problem in playing rmvb
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<yinlong> but ,wirte is turned off
<Dr_Willis> theDom: heres is  my xorg.conf for an example for my nvidia system. You could copy it to /etc/X11/ then run the n vidia settings tool.
<yinlong> how to turn on it?
<theDom> actionparsnip: and "Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<theDom> "
<juo> it said A problem occur when loadin library or decoder (cook.so)
<Dr_Willis> theDom: http://pastebin.com/f4c3ac7cc
<juo> any suggesiton
<ActionParsnip> theDom: can you pastebin the current xorg.conf file please
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: k, but it sounds like i'll have to back up my bookmarks and stuff first
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: no as that is stored in ~/.mozilla which will not be touched
<theDom> Actionparsnip: dont know how sorry..
<yinlong> reisio,do you know how to make it?
<ActionParsnip> theDom: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinnit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reisio> yinlong: oh that
<juo> anyone has any solution to oplay rmbv file in fesity?
<bonhoffer> anyone else had troubles getting flash working in 9.10 with firefox?
<yinlong> reisio,how ?
<reisio> yinlong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Write_%28Unix%29#Usage ?
<wowoto> juo: cant mplayer work ?
<Dr_Willis> juo:  i dont know about fiesty. but ive been able to play rmbv with Mplayer/vlc and the w32codecs packs  In the past.
<juo> nope
<nagpai> bonhoffer: its working fine on my system.. i had installed flash separately earlier through a deb file
<nagpai> downloaded through adobe site
<juo> any quick fix for this?
<reisio> juo: you might have to rebuild mplayer with additional support
<bonhoffer> nagpai, so the Ubuntu Software Center is not recommended?
<reisio> juo: otherwise there _is_ a realplayer for Linux
<juo> :(  been trying for one whole day googling
<bonhoffer> for flash?
<reisio> if you can stand having such annoying software on your computer
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: can you use: http://pastebin.com  to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<bonhoffer> nagpai, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you most likely have multiple flash plugins wich are conflicting
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Dr_Willis> Fiesty is rather.. old release  .. you may want to consioder upgradeing
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: if you give the output we can clean them all out then give you the one package which will give you flash
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, interesting
<bonhoffer> o.k.
<Tristen55> as im using a webgateway to this room will ubotu be able to show my requests?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you dont need the adobe site at all, the package on the official repos downloads what you need from adobes site
<Kamokow> 10.04 is names Lucid Lynx? Thats pretty much the most epic name ever D:
<Dr_Willis> Tristen55:  requests?
<bonhoffer> one line answer: ii  flashplugin-installer                10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Tristen55> well i did this    /msg ubottu hi   but got nothing back
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  im sick of the cute animal names.. they just seem to cause more confuiseion these days
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, that is what i was reading online
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: ok cool: run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Kamokow> Dr_Willis: True, but Lucid Lynx is still an epic name :D
<sacho_> Tristen55: try /msg ubottu !hi
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  i give it a C-
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, ok
<Dr_Willis> Kamokow:  now Burping Baboon....
<Kamokow> Dr_Willis: XD
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, trying again (restarting firefox)
<sacho_> If people don't know that the versions are going down the alphabet, the animals themselves don't give a point of reference which version is higher
<sacho_> ie intrepid/hardy
<Tristen55> nope still nothing with    "/msg ubottu !hi"
<Dr_Willis> Id rather see people just stick to the actual version #.
<Pici> !hi > Tristen55
<ubottu> Tristen55, please see my private message
<iceroot> Tristen55: /msg ubottu hi   not !hi
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, after your command, youtube gives me: "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<iceroot> Tristen55: ! is only used in this channel. using /msg ubottu you dont use !
<Pici> iceroot: Actually it doesnt matter.
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: is javascript disabled?
<Tristen55> ops   sorry guys     I wasnt looking properly
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, shouldn't be -- i 'll check. btw: http://pastebin.com/m904f8db
<iceroot> Pici: test it, its different
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, js is enabled
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer 
<bonhoffer> ok
<bonhoffer> now try again?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you will need to lose the browser then open it again
<sandeep_> any vmware guy ?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, ok doing that
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, not working -- thanks for your help, there has to be something simple here
<sacho_> ubottu seems to have an anti-spam filter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> sandeep_: got a question?  Spit it out
<sarthork1> guys how can i enable battery stats, and suspend feature with acpi=off in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: ok can you run: sudo find / -name "*.so" | grep flash
<duffydack> there is a repo for 64bit flash if anyone is interested. :)
<erUSUL> sarthork1: you can not? is acpi what provides all that info. if you shut it off they are not aviable; afaics
<sandeep_> trying to install vmware server 2.0
<sandeep_> http://pastebin.com/d2a8b46af
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: can just copy the .so to the right folder if you need, a repo is a little ott
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<reisio> ubottu: VirtualBox is pretty good
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, Im lazy :) easier to update
<reisio> and there's an open source version
<Pici> reisio: ubottu is a bot.
<reisio> ubottu: if you have the right hardware, kvm in the kernel is good
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sarthork1> erUSUL, shouldnt turning apm ON do something?
<reisio> Pici: oh, he sounds like he needs help :p
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: depends if the repo maintainer updates the repo regularly
<erUSUL> sarthork1: apm is ancient...
<duffydack> true
<reisio> we had this lovely bot in #gentoo once that would send the help factoids specifically to people's nicks
<erUSUL> sarthork1: why do you need acpi off ?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, running that command
<erUSUL> !hi | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> reisio: This can do it too. !fact > user
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: it'll take a while but should find the file
<DomeDan> !tell sarthork1 -about acpi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> !fact vmware > reisio
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, thanks
<reisio> Pici: as a pm?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you can then create a symlink to the file in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Pici> !fact > reisio
<ubottu> reisio, please see my private message
<sarthork1> erUSUL, my hardy doesnt boot for the first 3-4 attempts with acpi on. some fan problem, and boots without any problems only when acpi=off.
<reisio> in-channel would be nicer :)
<iceroot> !botabuse | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<reisio> iceroot: oh-ho :) thanks
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: i can't seem to get firefox-3.5-gnome-support to install, it says it depends on xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support which i can't see anywhere
<iceroot> reisio: | to post in channel, > to post as pm
<reisio> lovely
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: install firefox then instead of 3.5
<juo> i use this http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/ but gives me error of init when opening the clip
<reisio> juo: where's this clip?
<juo> nah.its on my desktop
<juo> .rmvb
<thotheolh> Hi
<dath> how can i capture with wireshark without running it as root?
<reisio> juo: do you have ffmpeg?
<thotheolh> I have a problem with my ubuntu 9.10
<juo> ffmpeg is a tool?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m50b81d08
<ActionParsnip> dath: run it with gksudo
<erUSUL> sarthork1: too bad :/ ...
<erUSUL> dath: you can not
<deathoncity> hello all i looking for a solution to compile a simple mpi c++ program i need it for school, i have all the mpi and mpich libraries installed on my ubuntu karmic but i don't know how to use it...there are plenty of tutorials but i am too stupid to make it work..please help me someone
<erUSUL> dath: raw sockets need root
<thotheolh> there would be occasions when I do a right click and a popup menu appears and then the menu get hang.. the mouse is still workable but nothing can be clicked
<thotheolh> why is that so ?
<thotheolh> My mouse is still working
<sarthork1> erUSUL: can't i do  anything about it and get battery stats back somehow?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: ok there is no flash plugin installed. run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin*; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sarthork1> erUSUL:with acpi stil off
<erUSUL> sarthork1: really dunno; sorry
<thotheolh> dath, you need to be root to run wireshark
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, glad you can figure this out
<thotheolh> maybe because it needs to access some system resource that's why you need to do a sudo
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: if this fails we'll go old school rather than the stupid packages
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, did it
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: that leaves me with only firefox 3.0
<sarthork1> erUSUL: okay. is there some way i can boot easily with acpi on then?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: got flash after a browser reboot?
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: ok now try: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: if you have the mozill appa it will have the xulrunner needed
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, i'll test -- see results of my latest find: http://pastebin.com/m4870d19a
<deathoncity> did anyone know how to compile and run a CPP MPI program in ubuntu? please help
<reisio> deathoncity: MPI?
<ionut> hi,does anyone knows a good application for ubuntu 9.10 that can help me to record my screen
<ionut> ?
<reisio> ionut: recordmydesktop
<KrimZon> xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support:
<KrimZon>   Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1 (=1.9.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1) but 1.9.1.8~hg20091226r26705+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty is to be installed
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, have flash!
<deathoncity> yes for parallel programming
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: yay
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, working great
<bonhoffer> thanks
<dath> looks like capturing with dumpcap as root and then analyzing it as normal user is the only way on linux
<reisio> deathoncity: well compiling is compiling... use GCC, or an IDE that uses GCC
<ionut> reisio: thx
<reisio> deathoncity: if you're using GNOME, you might try Anjuta
<dath> too bad :/ on windows you can run wireshark as unprivilidged users and capture as admin at the same time
<deathoncity> i use code blocks
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa has the xulrunner you need
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: xulrunner-1.9.11.9.1.8~hg20091226r26705+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jauntyFabien Tassin (2009-12-27)
<deathoncity> but the command to compile that kind of program is mpicc file etc
<reisio> deathoncity: so what's the problem?
<reisio> openmpi, mpich, mpich2, lam-mpi
<deathoncity> nu mere
<deathoncity> the problem is i cznnot compile a c++ program with #include"mpi.h"
<Plom> where are the firefox bookmarks stored? Because for some reason they disappeared, along with lots of other settings from other programs. while I haven't done anything?
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: i already have the version of xulrunner that's there
<KrimZon> it doesn't show the 1.9.11 one though
<reisio> Plom: ~/.mozilla/firefox/crazygibberish/
<reisio> Plom: but they're stored in a silly sqlite DB
<Plom> ah I can live with that, as long as they're still there :p
<reisio> Plom: run firefox -ProfileManager and make sure you didn't somehow start Firefox with the wrong profile
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: because of that i thought the error means that it wants exactly 1.9.1.6 instead of 1.9.1.8
<ionut> reisio: do you know another application that can help me to record my desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: then you can force install the deb I guess, if the version numbering is sufficient
<reisio> ionut: xvidcap, maybe
<reisio> recordmydesktop is better, though
<dsl_> no joy with wifi-radar or wicd. reverted to network manager. my connection shows up in the available list but is greyed out. followed the troubleshooting instructions for wifi but got nowhere. any other suggestions anyone?
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: i didtched firefox a long while back. you can always remove the mozilla ppa, uninstall fireofx completely then use the official ubuntu repos to reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> !best | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Plom> reisio: I'll give that a shot then. I doubt it though, it's been acting weird since yesterday.
<reisio> no, usually there is always a best :)
<reisio> mplayer, firefox, recordmydesktop, gcc, vim, etc. :p
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: it looks like prism and liferea were keeping xulrunner installed
<KrimZon> just taken them off
<perlsyntax> Does ayone know why i can't find GnoMenu in my add tool i did add the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: souds like a lot of fun and games
<reisio> Plom: I think there's an extension somewhere on addons.mozilla.org that can dump the raw data from the .sqlite
<perlsyntax> i add the deb file
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  if its a panel extensionm right click  on panel -> add to panel.
<reisio> Plom: and I think you can also backup the dir, reinstall Firefox, copy the old profile dir data into the new profile dir, open Firefox, export bookmarks as HTML, then switch the new profile dir data back, then import the bookmarks :)
<perlsyntax> i did can't find it
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  if its a normal progarm. You may need to logout/back in or otherwise refresh the menus
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  id try a log out/back in and look again.
<Plom> it doesn't have an sqlite file in it, all it has are two .default's and one .ini
<reisio> Plom: the .default's are profile dirs
<Plom> I see.
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: i did the purge with xulrunner* as well
<Plom> and they're blue because they're hidden ?
<reisio> Plom: so you might have accidentally made two profiles when you only wanted one, and then accidentally started Firefox using the profile you're not used to (the one without your usual bookmarks)
<reisio> Plom: no, because they're directories
<Plom> oh ok, I learn something new everyday heh
<reisio> so firefox -ProfileManager :)
<hyatt> hi i'm using xfce 4.6.1 with karmic and want to use xfce4-globalmenu. in order to get rid of the gtk menus in the windows i wrote "export GTK_MODULES=gnome-globalmenu" into my .profile but after a relog nothing happened. any idea?
<axz> Guys is gparted tool best way formating new harddisk?
<ubuntuuser> hi I would like to know USB dtartup disk creater
<Dr_Willis> axz:  formating is easy.. partiioning is the harder part
<Plom> profilemanager only shows one profile, but hey my bookmarks popped up again.
<axz> Dr_Willis, why?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: unetbootin——
<ubuntuuser> hi I would like to know USB startup disk creator .Do I need to format and remove all my files on the USB drive inorder to copy it?
<axz> Dr_Willis, because i want to use this HD just for storage music ect...
<reisio> axz: gparted will work
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: no need to remove your music
<Dr_Willis> axz:  partioning a drive is a much different task then just 'formating'    the 2 are not the same thing. :)
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: having an 8gb pendrive
<reisio> axz: so will cfdisk and mkfs-foo
<axz> reisio, Oke and what do you recommand for encryotion
<Dr_Willis> axz:  you partition the disk into filesystems, then format the filesystems.
<reisio> axz: oh you want it encrypted? :)
<axz> reisio, yes
<axz> reisio, whole disk
<axz> 500GB...
<KrimZon> ActionParsnip: fixed it, thanks :D
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: I had occupied 4GB , do i need to format ? or remove the pendrive files ?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: yes ，i have had use kingston 8G，to make a liveUSB
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: i just wanted to retain my files on the usb drive
<KrimZon> i tried reinstalling xulrunner and firefox but that didn't work so i removed the ppa stuff from sources.list and tried again, and that worked
<reisio> axz: maybe dm-crypt?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: the format of the USB should be fat or others ，not ntfs
<reisio> axz: with luks? :)
<axz> reisio, dm-crypt is reliable then truecrypt
<axz> ?
<KrimZon> must've been because i added the PPAs to try thunderbird 3.0, which then caused a firefox update to the ppa versions which don't follow ubuntu's gnome font settings
<reisio> axz: it's certainly better licensed
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: it's fat32 format .
<alberto> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> KrimZon: good fontsnow?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: another way ，just unrar the ISO you download,then copy all the files to the USB
<duffydack> hey ActionParsnip you seem to be all knowing..  im installin ut2004,  no probs on  my 32bit sys but 64bit im getting error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5 but its not available in repo.  ive changed the script to run the amd64-bin also..you know what the problem is?
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: ??? dont understand
<duffydack> hey ActionParsnip you seem to be all knowing..  im installin ut2004,  no probs on  my 32bit sys but 64bit im getting....error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5 but its not available in repo.  ive changed the script to run the amd64-bin also..you know what the problem is?
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: you will need the 32bit deb for the file and put it in /usr/lib32
<axz> reisio, is there good tutorial how to use dm-crypt to encrypt whole harddisk
<duffydack> ah
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: just uncompress the ISO you download ,then copy all the files to the USB,thats all
<alberto> I'm trying to downgrade to Jaunty from Karmic. I have the /home/ directory stored in a different partition... Do you think It will work if I do downgrade?
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: That simple ?
<alberto> alberto Will there be compatibility?
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, so get a debian deb? its not in repo
<reisio> axz: don't know how old this is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: or     ,you  can try     unetbootin,   google it
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: an ubuntu deb, dont mix debian and ubuntu debs
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: ok
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: it wont be in your repo as the package system will use 64bit
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: you will need http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Funetbootin.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=bbU4S_mULYuUkAXvgtDuBg&usg=AFQjCNFG2iJy14ueI6PKA0HBkn1cP-KoBg&sig2=c_nkA361i5o6UtMqyqUHkg
<alberto> ana_ubuntera Hello :)
<alberto> ana_ubuntera How are you doing?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: here's the unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: you can then use: dpkg x file.deb   then manually copy the file over
<Xv> When i try to mount an ext2 image file, i recieve an error : VFS: cannot find an ext2 filesystem on dev loop1.
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: reading now , just worry that files on my usb will be deleted
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1309697.html
<wowoto> ub
<reisio> Xv: what command did you use?
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, you the man
<ubuntu_> hi, are the files/folders within /casper/filesystem.squashfs altered in any way, to enable live cd support, or are all the changes within /casper/vmlinuz and /casper/initrd.gz?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser:   you can try the simple one , not unetbootin ,the unetbootin only sent the files from ISO to the USB
<axz> Dr_Willis, when my new HDDisk ask for table type is mddos recommended for regular linux usage?
<Dr_Willis> axz:  yes.
<axz> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: jeeves is the man
<Dr_Willis> axz:  i cant recall ever using any other type. not sure what other types even esit
<DomeDan> duffydack: did you see the private message i sent you?
<luigi_> ciao
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: so after booting from usb , can I still access the file on the usb  ?
<duffydack> DomeDan, sorry yes, the forum post has it all fixed for eme.
<duffydack> me*
<DomeDan> duffydack: ok :) good to hear
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: :D
<meowbuntu> hi all happy christmas and a merry new year
<meowbuntu> is there a way to see whats running and turn it off.
<reisio> meowbuntu: top? htop?
<Dr_Willis> htop is handy :)
<legend2440> if i use unetbootin to install clonezilla on a sandisk flash drive do i need a motherboard that is capable of booting from usb in order to use it?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  yes. thats a rather imporntant requirement
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: ok thank you
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, whats differance tween top and htop top is default i know that
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  uve seen a few disrtos taht let you boot from cd/floppy then 'switch' over to the flash drive.. but not many
<reisio> not if you have a CD-to-USB CD drive adapter! :p
<Dr_Willis> htop = Hansome Topm >:) it makes top look ugly
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: depends if you care about looks or not ;0
<meowbuntu> y suggest htop then
<Dr_Willis> and features.
<reisio> top is just output and key shortcuts
<meowbuntu> ^ Dr_Willis
<reisio> htop has an actual UI
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  just install htop and run it..
<Dr_Willis> Of course knowing what its actyally saying.. is the harder part.
<Unregistered> hello
<Unregistered> anyone into animal crossing?????
<Dr_Willis> Unregistered:  they are all in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Unregistered: can you expand please
<iceroot> !ot | Unregistered
<ubottu> Unregistered: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Unregistered> friend codes?
<iceroot> Unregistered: goto #wii or somethiing else, this is the wrong place
<compac> ciao
<Unregistered> anyone
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, the megapack has the 3369 patch in it doesnt it..been a few years since i installed this
<meowbuntu> ok now whats the app that lets me run on startup
<Unregistered> ok
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: couldnt tell you, sorry
<_Narc_> Hey Folks : What's up with the left button bug ?
<reisio> _Narc_: it's for going left
<Dekkard> before Karmic..when i plugged in my music player.. it mounted automagically.. not anymore..what do i need to do?
<_Narc_> Haha
<Slart> _Narc_: the left button bug? are we supposed to know what bug that is?
<reisio> Dekkard: still using GNOME?
<Dekkard> yes.. and lxde
<alankila> _Narc_: gtk+ application buttons not responding when clicked?
<reisio> Dekkard: what FS is your music player?
<Dekkard> mass storage device
<ActionParsnip> is there an email client for linux that has a web interface to access the locally stored emails from a remote system once they have been downloaded and deleted from the server, kinda like mutt but using a web browser
<_Narc_> Slart: Sorry, it's one of the most popular results on Google when you start typing "ubuntu" and a lot of people are experiencing it on UbuntuForums, thought everybody noticed
<Dekkard> it will show with rhythmbox.. but only in msc
<Dekkard> hmm..
 * Dekkard slaps head
<_Narc_> alankila: Yes
<alankila> _Narc_: the one that is generally fixed by setting environment variable GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 ?
<alankila> _Narc_: not much is going with that, I'm afraid. People set that environment variable now as a workaround, and hope the next version of your favorite software doesn't show the bug anymore.
<_Narc_> alankila: I didn't read about that, ok, I'll do this
<alankila> Not more than 15 minutes ago I updated to eclipse 3.6.0-m4 because the bug has been fixed in 3.6 but nobody has seen fit to release anything looking like a fix for 3.5 series.
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, there are heaps evolution, thunderbird, firefox has an addon, use webmail is better. there are portable usb apps that run in whine on www.portableapps .com
<i_is_broke> ok, let me get this straight i can have 4 primary partitions but i can have 59 logical partitions?
<_Narc_> alankila: My Ubuntu has become almost unusable without keyboards shortcuts. Is it linked to Desktop effects ?
<reisio> alankila: is there some merit to staying with 3.5?
<alankila> (I just don't bother with environment variables. Pfft. Much more exciting to update to beta versions.)
<Dekkard> wierd.. I had the device set to auto mode.. and it defaulted on karmic to msc....
<alankila> reisio: hmm... less buggy most likely?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: evolution you say. i'm using that now,let me see if i can dig up a plugin
<Dekkard> when i oops i mean mtp.. when i switched to msc it detected
<reisio> alankila: so no reason ;)
<alankila> _Narc_: now I no longer know what you are talking about. The bug relates to mouse clicks on some buttons not registering -- they appear to work visually, but the button isn't actually activated.
<meowbuntu> _Narc_, desktop effects take up system resources and conflict with some apps, alot of lingterm users turn them off to avoid problems
<meowbuntu> lingterm = long term
<bullgard> Laptop > Festplatte kaputt. > Neue Festplatte eingebaut. WindowsXP formatiert Festplatte. > WinXP-Recovery-CD stellt WinXP wieder her. > Mittels Ubuntu-9.10-Desktop-CD 3 neue Partitionen für Ubuntu angefügt Ubuntu installiert. > Versucht, Rechner neu zu starten. Grub zeigt sich nicht. Zeitmangel. > Mit WinXP-Recovery-CD versucht, Windows erneut zu installieren. Das gelingt nicht, der Rechner...
<protojay> how do i stop my laptop going into standby when i close the lid?
<xover> how can I find out my current display resolution and colour depth for X?
<bullgard> ...bleibt in einer Schleife. --  Ubuntu 9.10-Desktop-CD live: '~$ sudo cfdisk /dev/sda; FATALER FEHLER: Beschädigte primäre Partition 0: Partition fängt hinter dem Ende der Festplatte an.' Wie reparieren?
<Slart> _Narc_: do you have an url for that bug? I seriously can't find it on the forums.. or anywhere else for that matter
<_Narc_> alankila: Oh, ok. The bug I'm talking about render left click almost completely unusable
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, is imap what you need
<_Narc_> Slart : Wait a sec
<roma> народ
<alankila> _Narc_: heh, so does mine. But it works in many cases, just there's a bunch of apps where it doesn't work anymore with gtk+ buttons
<roma> есть кто
<Slart> !ru | roma
<ubottu> roma: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<indy__> ciao! qualcuno sa darmi una mano con grub? Mi dà error 15. La partizione di root è /dev/sdc1, ma mettendo in grub "root (hd2,0)" non parte. sono piuttosto disperato
<Slart> !it | indy__
<ubottu> indy__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_Narc_> alankila: Well, I can't even focus windows anymore :)
<indy__> ubottu sorry, I have joined this channel for error :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Narc_> Or close them
<alankila> _Narc_: ok, that is some very different bug.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i have one of my systems running evolution and has all my emails downloaded and removed from googles mail servers. I'm after a method to access them remotely (not via x forwarding) and preferably via a web interface
<_Narc_> Or anything
<Dekkard> mama mia
<i_is_broke> !de | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: the emails are flowing fine and I can access them all locally but once they are on the desktop they are not accessible outside tat desktop
<indy__> hello, is there someone able to help me with grub? I have the root partition on /dev/sdc1 but telling grub "root (hd2,0)" it does not work... sigh :-(
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: so I am after a way to access the mails on that system from another
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: yes  ,but the config you make will not left after you logout
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: kinda like how you can control torrents using a web interface etc etc
<_Narc_> Slart: Sorry, It's a sore to copy the URL, just Google "ubuntu left click stops working", you'll have the main idea.
<reisio> wow, default ubuntu.com mirror was going to be 2 hours to download, local will be 8 minutes
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: so if I wanted to save document after running the bootable live usb , I still save them into the USB ?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: you can install windows7 in that way ,too
<Ookami> hello everyone ^^ ,, plz help me out .. if i want to change the "user" in the applet "Upper Right" and the main file at "home" .. how do i do that ?
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, go to gmail thten  settings tell it to keep them or better still use imap instead of pop3
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: thats what i'm trying to avoid
<protojay> how do i set my laptop to continue working when the lid is closed?
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: you can safe document in the usb,such as  the ODTfile made by OPENoffice  ,not the config file,such as the netconfig files ,
<lyt> 请问在Nautilus 中中文呢盘符显示问号，如何解决？
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, y not use imap
<ubuntuuser> wowoto : my current pc hard disk was taken out so only way to go online is with a live cd but some document and excel is burn into the cd.Right now ubuntu live cd already inserted into it.Only having one cd rom
<Pici> !zh | lyt
<ubottu> lyt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wowoto> lyt ,不要用中文哦
<khannz> hello, community. I need to create a guest account to my ubuntu-server with ssh login enabled & only homedir rw permissions. What should I do? ^_^ yes, i'm newbee )
<Slart> _Narc_: oh.. you're talking about trackpads and laptops, right?
<_Narc_> Slart: That's the weird point, no. I'm on a Desktop Comp.
<Ookami> hello everyone ^^ ,, plz help me out .. if i want to change the "user" in the applet "Upper Right" and the main file at "home" .. how do i do that ?
<ubuntuuser> wowoto : so is there any script or way to store the setting on a live cd ? such as if I wanted this irc client xchat to store ?
<meowbuntu> imap is great you can tell gmail to save acopy
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: maybe you should install the OS to the usb
<Slart> _Narc_: hmm.. well. whatever the problem is I hope you find out how to fix it
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: sounds like the future
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, tell gmail to save copy of emails
<aker> Bom dia
<_Narc_> Slart: It started to behave strangely yesterday, and now, I can't even close or focus windows.
<Otacon22> Does anyone knows how to enable the system speaker beep for xchat on ubuntu 9.10 ? It is disabled from sound system settings but i can't understand where to enable it!
<_Narc_> Slart: Thanks, I hope so. It's something you can't really forget :)
<aker> amigos alguem ja uso o x-lite  no linux
<ubuntuuser> wowoto : hm.. install means format usb .
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: u can try it ,most of the time ,i use liveUSB to rescue my OS
<Slart> !br | aker
<ubottu> aker: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: :-/
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: was kinda hoping for a way to access the local mail storage via web
<Ookami> hello everyone ^^ ,, plz help me out .. if i want to change the "user" in the applet "Upper Right" and the main file at "home" .. how do i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: folks are making noises about it for thunderbird 3
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, or just use portable thunderbird on a usb and take it with you go to www.portableapps.com download there suite onto usb it comes with thunderbird adn other useful apps that will run in whine mostely
<reisio> Otacon22: Preferences > Chatting > Alerts ?
<Slart> Ookami: can you please explain a bit more what you want to do.. I didn't really understand that
<compac>  	/msg NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001 XDCC SEND #67
<kb0odu> ookami: You need to update the info in /etc/passwd.  If you are that user, then you will want to immediately reboot as your home directory will have changed.
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, cant y not use imap or webmail. i use gmails webmail to save problems
<meowbuntu> then i can always access my emails
<Otacon22> reisio, chatting? Where?
<Ookami> slart, i want to change the Username and the "Home File"
<_Narc_> Ok, anyone expericing/experienced an almost completely non-working left click and capricious right click after recent updates ? Thanks
<Otacon22> i don't have it
<Ookami> kb0odu, can you explain a bit more
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i can use them but i leave evolution running and it sucks down my emails. I also wont have access to the old emails if I am out an about
<kostkon> Otacon22, the pc speaker driver is not loaded at all on 9.10. but you could select your own file in xchat's prefs, but it will, obviously, play through the speakers.
<reisio> Otacon22: Settings (top of XChat) > Preferences > Chatting > Alerts ?
<Linux-IRC> grawity: gravity , why do you here ? Do you use ubuntu ?
<ubuntuuser> wowoto: sorry , kind of over request. :-) .Anyway thanks for the help :-)
<TopGear> good afternoon
<grawity> Linux-IRC: No, I don't use Ubuntu. What's the problem?
<kostkon> Otacon22, do you use xchat or xchat-gnome?
<TopGear> I've got some problems with vlc media player
<Otacon22> kostkon, ovviusly, but i WANT to use the pc speaker.
<Slart> Ookami: oh.. I would say creating a new user is easier.. you might end up changing that username in a lot of places
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, you can transfer the email clients stored info to any other client so even the portable thunderbird would work for you
<Linux-IRC> grawity: gravity , why do you here ?
<kb0odu> ookami: Su to root.  Then edit (using nano or vi) the appropriate line in /etc/passwd.  Take a look at the file to see the format.  It is : delimited.
<Otacon22> hum...
<Otacon22> xchat i think
<wowoto> ubuntuuser: you r welcome
<grawity> Linux-IRC: Why do you care?
<TopGear> when I open a film, vlc just disappears
<meowbuntu> or you may find portqble evolution
<Ookami> kb0odu, i don't really get it
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, ^
<Linux-IRC> grawity: People join that channel which they use,there is no gravity
<Ookami> slart, hmm .. tell me more ^^
<Linux-IRC> ActionParsnip: Hi,
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: run it from terminal you will get smart output
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: i think i'm gonna switch to mutt then run it via ssh / putty
<emile> how can i find out what the status/release data of a launchpad bug is? (#435352)
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m8a13f79
<TopGear> the error report
<arand> TopGear: might look at running verbosely " vlc -v 2 " and see if it coughs errors when opening the file?
<i_is_broke> bug report #435352
<Slart> Ookami: hmm.. I might have spoken too soon.. it seems that you can use the manages users dialog to change your username
<Slart> Ookami: something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2845188
<meowbuntu> whatever suits you. but i have used portable thunderbird in the past it works great.
<meowbuntu> ^ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: will check it out :D
<Otacon22> kostkon, i'm using xchat, not xchat-gnome... anyway i want to use the pc speaker, not a system sound
<Pici> emile: #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-kernel would be better places to ask.
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d373e7619
<emile> pici: ok i'll check ubuntu-bugs first. THnx
<kostkon> Otacon22, you mean the system beep from the little speaker of the pc, right?
<Otacon22> yes
<kostkon> Otacon22, you could try to load the pcspkr driver, check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8419419&postcount=25
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: thanks for the help duder :D
<ikus060> Hi there, I'm looking for the command line that list all the dependencies of a running application with the memory use by each of them. I remember doing it in ubuntu ...
<ikus060> Any idea ?
<KinG`PiN> n00buntu, sup!
<morphles> anyone knows how to connect(from ubuntu) to wireles network using short network password?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<ondra> hi, I can not compile rt3070 driver in Ubuntu 8.04, could anyone help me? Thanks in advance for solution.
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: theres also https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<reisio> man, that is one brown installre
<meowbuntu> ActionParsnip, is ok anytime
<_Narc_> Hey folks, Anyone experiencing/experienced an almost completely non-working left click after recent updates ? Thanks
<jolaren> I can't get my digital sound to work in XBMC, what can I do? ;/
<reisio> _Narc_: on mouse?
<Slart> _Narc_: you might want to mention what version of ubuntu you're running
<_Narc_> reisio: Yes, not touchpad
<_Narc_> Slart: Yes, sorry, on Karmic
<Slart> _Narc_: have you tried running "xev" to see if anything is registered when you click?
<_Narc_> Slart: No, thanks, I'll do that
<shuman> anyone with working ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad? I can't manage to make it scroll...
<Syndri> Linux XP Desktop 2010
<Syndri> Anyone tried Linux XP Desktop 2010?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Syndri:
<ubottu> Syndri:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<reisio> _Narc_: how many buttons?
<TopGear> Hmm
<reisio> shareware Linux? hahahah
<TopGear> I used: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7613768D
<TopGear> But what now?
<Slart> Syndri: they have forums on their site.. try asking there instead
<_Narc_> reisio: It's a multiple button trackball, but I never had any problem in years of Ubuntu.
<_Narc_> I know it doesn't mean they never will be but...
<reisio> _Narc_: but how many buttons
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: add the repo and you can install the newer version
<TopGear> Witch repo?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: the vlc one i posted
<_Narc_> reisio: 8 buttons, but some of them aren't working, I don't use them
<TopGear> Sorry, but i thought that that code was enough
<reisio> _Narc_: do you want to use them?
<_Narc_> reisio: No, I just want my left click back :)
<TopGear> sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: no you need to add te repo either in /etc/apt/sources.list or (if you use karmic) you can add them easily in software sources
<TopGear> Complete in the terminal
<ondra>  hi, I can not compile rt3070 driver in Ubuntu 8.04, could anyone help me?
<TopGear> can you repost the repo?
<TopGear> i lost it
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<TopGear> ow, that url?
<TopGear> is that a repo?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: click the link it will help
<TopGear> Ow, now I understand it. It's "ppa:c-korn/vlc"
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: exactly (assuming you use karmic)
<TopGear> Wait a minute?? Ain't it "c-korn/vlc"?
<TopGear> Yeah, keramic is cool
<TopGear> Ah, software source is added
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: hand holding now: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:c-korn/vlc
<TopGear> You're just too late
<TopGear> Sorry, but I ain't the best with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: you'll learn:D
<TopGear> thnx
<TopGear> wow, a bunch of updates for vlc
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: if you install vlc now you will use that
<TopGear> by the way, maybe my english isn't that good, but i'm only 14
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: its all good duder, dont sweat it
<justin_> when i using aptitude install, it seems all the softwares are UNTRUSTED , why?
<TopGear> And I removed tff-mscorefonts-installer
<Mason> Hi...Anyone use crosstool-ng  to build a cross compile toolchain?
<TopGear> It gave only errors
<maco> TopGear: your english looks fine to me
<TopGear> Nice to hear
<TriMe_> English whats that!
<TriMe_> pfft..
<TriMe_> no one understands u? Read it again and then retry it till someone does understand it thats my moto
<nlko> hi, i installed xfce to see what it was like, and now my login manager has changed to a xubuntu one, how do i get my old gdm back in control?
<nlko> if i do apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop, will it remove things that gnome requires?
<_Narc_> Sart: Ok, xev is not registering any click when it's not working
<TopGear> I removed tff-mscorefonts-installer, was that so smart? It only gave errors....
<heoa> In order to use VPNC, what do you need?
<i_is_broke> niko, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ActionParsnip> nlko: no, it will only remove the metapackage
<nlko> i_is_broke: ok il try that
<TopGear> Now, let's test it
<ActionParsnip> nlko: and nothing else
<arand> justin_: you haven't added the pgp key for the repository in question.
<justin_> nlko: maybe you can just select the session when logging in
<TopGear> And.....
<TopGear> It didn't work
<nlko> yes the session is fine, it uses gnome again now, but the login manager has changed to a horrible blue slashy screen
<justin_> arand: pgp key? maybe, I just remove the warnning saying something about private key
<nlko> what does dpkg-reconfiure gdm actually do?
<TopGear> wtf??
<TopGear> ["暂离"]?
<nlko> it apepars to have done nothing.
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: same error?
<arand> justin_: look at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware#Adding%20the%20PPA%27s%20key%20to%20Ubuntu
<i_is_broke> niko, it sets the session to ubuntu.
<TopGear> I'll take a look
<TopGear> yeah, same
<wowoto> TopGear: 暂离 means leave a minute
<i_is_broke> niko, you have to log out.
<nlko> dok il try i tnow
<wowoto> TopGear: leave away for a short time
<justin_> arand: thx 4 ur help\
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: ok then check hidden files in home for .vlc as well as in ~/.config   folr vlc folders, you should then delete em then relaunch the app
<_Narc_> Ok, sorry to repeat but anyone experienced an almost non-working left-click after updating Karmic recently ? I'm on a Desktop, not a laptop, with Compiz on and Gnome-Do running. Xev is not registering any event apparently. Thanks a lot for your help.
<nlko> i_is_broke: didnt seem to work, still had the xubuntu login manager
<TopGear> """"/home or /home/usrname/?
<nlko> should i just remove xubuntu?
<arand> justin_: I'm assuming you've added a ppa or other repository but not added the associated key for it, which will help in making sure the packages from there are made by the author(s) of the ppa/repository
<i_is_broke> niko, as ActionParsnip said it wont take away your ubuntu if you do.
<beginner> I use debian and have problem with cube switcher, my computer doens't run compiz command , any hint?
<i_is_broke> beginner, ask in #debian
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: ~/ == /home/$USER
<beginner> they are all spleeping!!!!
<Ookami> slart, sorry for the late replay man
<jimmyxu> niko: if you get yourself into trouble, just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in a terminal.
<justin_> arand: yes, i got that
<nlko> jimmyxu: ok cool thanks
<Pici> beginner: Debian questions are offtopic for this channel.
<Ookami> slart, i was able to change the home directory .. but not the "log in" name
<nlko> where do i find the menu in gnome to edit my login manager? im sure ive seen it before
<ondra>  hi, I can not compile rt3070 driver in Ubuntu 8.04, could anyone help me?
<TopGear> no hidden files
<beginner> I thought that ubuntu and debian is pretty much the same, with same kernel and stuffs
<navidhg> ookami use Ubuntu tweak
<nlko> to change what theme is displayed, etc
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: so there may be a ~/.vlc folder you can delete or if you run: cd ~/.config; ls   you may find a vlc folder there also
<k0kk0drill0> iii
<soreau> beginner: If you're talking about compiz cube, matbe you should ask in #compiz
<i_is_broke> niko, system>preferences>system-settings.
<Ookami> navidgh, where do i get it ?
<beginner> ok thanks for the hint
<niko> i_is_broke: try to highlight the good nick
<navidhg> I'm not sure - google it
<McPeter> ᴖ_ᴖ
<navidhg> All I know is that it works well
<nlko> i_is_broke: i dont have that in perfernces
<arand> nlko: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<navidhg> It does a whole ton of other stuff too
<TopGear> in .config is a folder called vlc
<TopGear> delete it?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: ok then delete it
<arand> TopGear: or just rename.
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: when vlc isnext ran you will get a fresh default one
<TopGear> No
<TopGear> I got a question: How do you want to update
<TopGear> Then I opend VLC again
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: default is fine
<TopGear> poef, same error
<navidhg> has flash with hardware acceleration come out on Ubuntu yet?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: do other sound apps run ok, like movie player etc
<alankila> navidhg: no, I think not. At least scaling seems to be CPU based, so fullscreen doesn't work for me.
<dremits> i've got a cairo dock question: in the cairo dock manual it seems to indicate that with nvidia geforce cards, you should use CD in non opengl mode. does this mean I am to assume that CD doesn't yet support Geforce cards?
<TopGear> yes, they do
<alankila> I use compiz screen scaling to compensate.
<TopGear> but there is no program here that supports a folder called video_ts
<TopGear> menu problems etc
<navidhg> Thanks alankila
<TopGear> but the video itself is no problem
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: then i'd look though the bugs to see if its a known issue
<superboki> TopGear: vlc does what?
<reisio> how does one run something as root in 9.10?
<TopGear> It disappears when I open a movie
<TopGear> It closes
<superboki> TopGear: i see
<d3xter> TopGear, have you tried mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: have you ran: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dremits> reisio: sudo then the command in terminal
<TopGear> Yeah, offcourse
<pavel_> Hi I experince problems with Edimax EW 7711 umn USB wifi adapter on ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> TopGear: i assume nothing
<navidhg> try using ndiswrapper pavel
<shane2peru> does anyone know of a guide to dump the proprietary ATI drivers and go back to the open source drivers?
<reisio> you have to enter your own password to use sudo now? :p
 * reisio headdesks
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: run: sudo lshw -C network      to see the chip and you can then find guides
<TopGear> hey, mplayer got a error
<alankila> shane2peru: apt-get remove xserver-xorg-fglrx and install xserver-xorg-radeon ? or radeonhd if you have a HD card, possibly...
<pavel_> thx
<d3xter> TopGear, what error?
<alankila> ah, it's xserver-xorg-video-radeon, I guess.
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: what is printed on the plastic case is moot, the chip is what you need to drive
<shane2peru> alankila, right, but I have installed proprietary drivers
<TopGear> error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<qkbeyond> 我来练习 中文。
<shane2peru> alankila, so, I think that is going to be more than an apt-get remove.
<axz> yeah ^^
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, thx mmt please
<qkbeyond> 机器人呢
<axz> oh hell yeah ^^
<qkbeyond> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alankila> shane2peru: I don't see why it would be.
<ird> Is there something I can install to give me a system wide- eq?
<shane2peru> alankila, because I didn't apt-get to install them.
<qkbeyond> 大家好
<ird> Or at least bass/treb/mid control.
<d3xter> TopGear, then try "mplayer -vo x11 dvd://"
<TopGear> it's a folder, called video_ts
<maco> !cn | qkbeyond
<alankila> oh. Well, then you figure out what the installer did and revert some of that, or just forget it and force loading of either radeon or radeonhd driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> qkbeyond: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jmp> hello everybody
<d3xter> TopGear, then replace dvd:// with the video_ts folder
<alankila> it might work, might not, I'm not sure what the fglrx driver does to system, if anything.
<Guest74896> ndiswrapper - you could not connect without windows dricvers?
<qkbeyond> oh sorry  byebye
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/mbb92e34
<nlko> hmm no luck with any of that regarding getting my old gdm back
<nlko> im stuck with this horrible blue "mouse" xubuntu splash
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: ok its a RTL-8139
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, I have found open source driver shipped by a producer, but had trouble compiling it
<nlko> why has 9.10 removed support to alter login manager?
<nlko> seems silly
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: its using the driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full ip=83.240.54.142
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: so it appears to be working
<real_ate> hi everyone... is there a devel chanel that i might be able to get 5 mins of mentoring on something ? i don't know where to look
<memet> okay
<memet> I need a tutorial on the xfce desktop enviro
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, well so then must be a trouble with wicd
<memet> I keep having to close apps to switch around
<memet> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<ondra> divam se
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d217bcb67
<crazzyman2526> hello guys, has anybody a little bit of time for a poor ubuntuuser needing help? ;)
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sigius> In my ubuntus .config file just about every box is ticked causing it to build all drivers (for one thing) when building the kernel. How do I come by a smaller .config that builds only the drivers my hardware needs ?
<crazzyman2526> I've some problems, when I try to run a fullscreen application (a game, for example teeworlds or something else) my screen shows me an error ("Can't display video mode, change your disply resolution") and I have to restart my computer... has anybody an idea how I can solve this problem (or why there's a problem ;) )
<memet> I can't even resize windows
<memet> wtf
<Joris_> I upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 (MythTV 0.21) to Ubuntu 9.10 (MythTV 0.22), now all my recordings are subject to quite strong interference; any ideas to start with?
<d3xter> TopGear, "mplayer -vo x11 ./" try this one
<arand> nlko: new version of gdm, it hasn't been included in the new version yet (wasn't "removed" strictly speaking)
<nlko> ah right, soon to be added then i guesS?
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, yes I can
<TopGear> same error
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: then dns is failing
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     and add these 2 lines
<imran> haw to downlord vidios in youtube
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: nameserver 8.8.4.4
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: save the new file and try the web
<scunizi> Joris_: I know mythtv has a channel as well if you don't find anyone here to answer your question.
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: those are google's DNS servers
<d3xter> TopGear, sry "mplayer -vo x11 *", if you're in the VIDEO_TS folder currently
<Guest74896> Every once in a while - at boot I get a white screen and nothing else.  I have to reboot and that usually clears the problem - then everything works fine.  anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: easy addresses to remember
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, good, mmt please
<bpollifrone> Hello. Is there no support for the lastest nano in 9.10? Is there maybe a devel version of libgpod?
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, yeah even for me:)
<jimmyxu> !ask | bpollifrone
<ubottu> bpollifrone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stephans> how do I restart the pulse audio...? my system has no sound after suspending and resuming... Lenovo t400.
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: once its added theres no need to do any restartinng etc, just hit the web
<TopGear> It works half
<Joris_> scunizi: Thanks, I tried #mythtv-users, but no responses there...
<meydlo> anybody may help me with "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" pls?
<pavel_> ActionParsnip,
<d3xter> TopGear, what do you mean with half?
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, ok, will post result in a minute
<bpollifrone> @jimmyxu: the question is there a devel version of libgpod or other program that supports the latest nano.
<TopGear> you'll get a screen
<ActionParsnip> meydlo: blacklist ath-hal and ath-pci
<scunizi> Joris_: what kind of noise.. visible or audable?
<raynob> hi there, I've been using pptp for a long time now and suddenly I can't connect from my windows machine to it anymore.  I get the error GRE: Bad checksum from pppd.
<TopGear> http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijken/2224450.html
<TopGear> I got no menu
<stephans> how do I restart the pulse audio...? my system has no sound after suspending and resuming... Lenovo t400.
<Joris_> sunizi: Only visible; diagonal lines and some color flickering
<scunizi> Joris_: what video card do you have
<TopGear> I'll be rigt back, compiz crashed
<Joris_> sunizi: A Hauppage PVR-500 (dual PVR-150 setup)
<bpollifrone> I've used gtkpod since I can remember but it seems the latest nano isn't supported. It can find the ipod but always has a seek error which I assume means it doesn't support that version of iTunesDB.
<scunizi> Joris_: that the tuner right?
<sigius> In my ubuntus .config file just about every box is ticked causing it to build all drivers (for one thing) when building the kernel. How do I come by a smaller .config that builds only the drivers my hardware needs ?
<ActionParsnip> stephans: you may have to also remove then modprobe the sound module
<nlko> ah, i seem to have sorted it. used synaptic and removed things that looked xubuntu related, think it was xubuntu-splash that solved it
<mahngiel> is there a command to install a program WITH it's suggested pkgs?
<TopGear> that's better
<ActionParsnip> stephans: but: sudo killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pule*     then press alt+F2 and type: pulseaudio   then press enter will restart pulse
<d3xter> TopGear, does "-vo xv" instead of x11 also work?
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: sudo apt-get install packagename
<stephans> actionparsnip, how did you come up with that name? ;) Thank you!
<Joris_> scunizi: Yes, I watch the recordings on another system (a Mac mini) or via Flash on MythWeb
<jezier> hi... I have a question about package versioning... lets say that I want my pacakges with suffix "foo"...  and for example I have patched iptables... (current deb filename is iptables_1.4.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb)... what name should I choose so that package manager will know that mine is new version... iptables_1.4.4-1ubuntu1foo1_i386.deb ?
<ActionParsnip> stephans: its a harry hill joke
<TopGear> what was the whole code?
<d3xter> TopGear, "mplayer -vo xv *"
<elfazendero> #ubuntu-it
<scunizi> Joris_: so all the recording have this interfearance imbedded in them and show up no matter what system you play them on?
<mahngiel> ActionParsnip: yessir, i know that! lol. but i mean when the Suggested Packages are listed, instead of highlighting them later to install, i'm curious if you can install them automatically with the prgm you're installing
<arand> nlko: afaik, i might get added in lucid (10.04), it seems like it was disregarded with a low priority for Karmic (9.10)
<mahngiel> ActionParsnip: I.e. 'sudo apt-get install quanta (+ suggested)'
<coolcat> hi, I am trying to use the mail program to send e-mails to my gmail account, why they do not get there?
<Joris_> scunizi: Yes, that's right
<elfazendero> #ubuntu-it
<mahngiel> just curious if there is indeed a command or not
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, there seems to be trouble that machine is wire-connected and we are trying to establish wireless connection
<bastid_raZor> elfazendero: /join #ubuntu-it
<i_is_broke> elfazendero,  /join #ubuntu-it
<elfazendero> thanx a lot
<TopGear> Yes, it works, but still no menu
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, so I am not sure whether lshw output is correct
<d3xter> TopGear, alright, what does "mplayer -vo xv dvdnav:// /path/to/VIDEO_TS"?
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: i used to get that and i just switched t wired. seems a lot better in lucid but the rest is a lot glitchy
<TopGear> I am allready in Video_TS
<Guest75869> hi
<scunizi> Joris_: most likely when you upgraded the Happ. drivers didn't get done correctly.. I'm not sure how they work (kernel mods or not) but you might investigate which drivers are currently being used, what use to be used.. reinstall them for comparison.. check myth's site for 9.10 info and the www.ubuntuforums.org for the same.. I hope that helps.
<d3xter> well, then "mplayer -vo xv dvdnav:// ./"
<superboki> d3xter: :)
<nlko> say i installed an old version of ubuntu, is it trivial to upgrade to 9.10?
<jenda> I need help fixing my Ubuntu install. It has been working fine for ages, even after upgrading to Karmic. I run a lot of applications at once (irssi, amarok, virtualbox, firefox, thunderbird and azureus - almost always). Sometimes, however, and I believe it only occurs when copying files (to an external disk or by FTP) with nautilus, the I/O bar on the system monitor panel applet fills up and the system slows down to a crawl, eventually freezing entirely.
<nlko> apt-get upgrade?
<mahngiel> ok, how about this... is there a way to remove extra packages from an install?
<lstarnes> nlko: it depends on the version
<d3xter> superboki, hello :)
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, I prefer wired connection as well, but I do not want do disappoint a friend of mine who decided to give ubuntu a try
<TopGear> error......
<Joris_> scunizi: I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d9599bb9
<d3xter> TopGear, nopaste it
<lstarnes> nlko: apt-get upgrade just upgrades packages in the current version to match the versions in the repos
<bastid_raZor> mahngiel: what do you consider extra?
<scunizi> nlko: a couple of ways.. upgrade manager will have an upgrade button.. you might have to do it one release at a time.. the other is a direct *new* install providing you have a seperate partition for your /home
<mahngiel> bastid_raZor: i mean after you 'apt-get install', it says, "The follwoing extra packages will be installed:"
<d3xter> TopGear, same for "mplayer -vo xv dvdnav:// ../"?
<mahngiel> bastic_raZor: a prgm i want, wishes to install kommander-kde and a few other kde based apps
<TopGear> same error
<grkblood1> im thinking about attempting to capture HD from my televsion and record on my PC. my diretv box has hdmi, does anyone know of any video cards with hdmi inputs that are compatible with ubntu?
<jenda> I should add to what I described above, that the computer otherwise manages all these applications smoothly. There are no performance issues, with the exception of teh above I/O freeze.
<bastid_raZor> mahngiel: those extra packages are called dependencies. you need those.
<superboki> mahngiel: those are dependancies, wont work without this
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, however this wifi problem is a bit mysterious, it worked without any problem o karmic, so I guess changing the kernel might solve it
<mahngiel> bastid_raZor, superboki: i read that quanta workes with gnome?
<mahngiel> bastid_raZor, superboki: why would it depend on kde db's? hm.
<bastid_raZor> mahngiel: works with does not mean it does not require kde dependencies
<superboki> mahngiel: apt-cache search quanta
<chazco> Hi... my motherboard can supposedly support surround sound using the mic/in/out sockets... any ideas on getting this to work with 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: possibly, makes sense
<bastid_raZor> mahngiel: k3b works with gnome, but require a large collection of kde libs
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, according to this (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#Edimax) USB wifi chipset is Ralink RT3070 ID 7392:7711
<bastid_raZor> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev-kde3): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 2548 kB, installed size 6168 kB
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d9599bb9
<mahngiel> bastid_raZor: gotcha. Just hate to bog down the HDD with crap i won't use.  thanks gents.
<coolcat> hi, I am trying to use the mail program to send e-mails to my gmail account, why they do not get there?
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: yes but thats not the same wifi chip is it
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, is there any guide how to stuff 2.6.31 kernel into hardy?
<bastid_raZor> mahngiel: not a problem, good lcuk.
<superboki> coolcat: you didnt setup your machine as mail server/relay
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: your is an RTL-8139
<jota> che nadie habla aca???
<jota> no entiendo nada de esto
<jota> para que sirve en si
<jota> ???
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, could it be, that RTL-8139 is for wired connection?
<Myrtti> !es | jota
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: you will need to install karmic, 2.6.31 is a karmic kernel, unless you compile your own
<ubottu> jota: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: oh so it is
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: then run: lspci; lsusb
<coolcat> superboki, do I have to sut up a mail server to be able to send e-mails to other machines?
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: websearch for the lines which identify the device
<superboki> coolcat: you are on your own, i dont give any mail related suggestions or help, someone else may
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, lsusb gives this: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 7392:7711
<superboki> *might
<TopGear> No ideas anymore?
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, I do not want to install karmic as it was unable to produce any sound with that rather junkyard laptop
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, (I had a long sleepless night with that)
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347123&highlight=7392:7711
<Joris_> scunizi: I reinstalled Ubuntu (9.10, 32-bit) and imported the backupped MySQL tables, could the reconfiguration of the tuner cards using mythtv-setup solve my interference problem?
<shane2peru> is there a graphics card brand that is working with opensource?
<d3xter> TopGear, you're in the VIDEO_TS Folder, right?
<TopGear> yeah
<d3xter> TopGear, what about "mplayer -vo xv dvdnav:// *"
<memet> okay
<memet> xubuntu should be faster than windows xp correct?
<TopGear> That works, but there's no menu
<TopGear> for ff, rr, next chapter, etc
<pavel_> ActionParsnip, thank you very much, I think the frined will have to wait a bit until I get to his machine, then I will perhpas bother you again :)
<memet> I'm trying to get apturl to work properly through FF
<ActionParsnip> pavel_: try a newer kernel, may work out of the box
<d3xter> TopGear, you could use "!" and "@" to seek to the beginning of the next/previous chapter
<memet> at least now I can switch between apps without closing them
<TopGear> thnx
<TopGear> but i prefer vlc
<d3xter> TopGear, any error message when you start vlc from the terminal
<d3xter> when it exits
<TopGear> what do you mean? just "vlc" in the terminal?
<d3xter> TopGear, right
<shane2peru> nvidia, ATI, GForce?  I know that ATI is not good with Linux, any of the others highly recommendable?
<d3xter> shane2peru,
<memet> you'd think xfce + xubuntu would outpace windows
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5871ef38
<memet> it actually seems a little slower
<d3xter> you're going to buy a new one in the near future?
<d3xter> TopGear, what about "cvlc"?
<shane2peru> d3xter, possible, I just want to be aware, and not get caught in the a similar ATI disaster that I have now
<jibadeeha> is firefox easy to remove from ubuntu or does it break a lot of stuff?
<superboki> jibadeeha: shouldnt break anything
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2f6aff0c
<d3xter> shane2peru, well the open-source ati driver is evolving :)
<TopGear> there's no VLC
<d3xter> TopGear, you mean no window?
<superboki> TopGear: there should be vlc, if you installed one that is
<TopGear> yes
<TopGear> no windows
<superboki> vlc <- small letters
<d3xter> superboki, vlc fails to play a dvd, thats why we're trying to use cvlc ;)
<shane2peru> d3xter, well, I'm a wholehearted Linux user for a few years now, and my ATI experience has told me it will be the last ATI I will ever buy, unless something drastically changes, I have had about 5 months of torture trying to get ATI to work properly
<superboki> d3xter: right
<d3xter> TopGear, what does "cvlc *" say?
<d3xter> shane2peru, have you heard about gallium3D?
<jibadeeha> okay thanks superboki - just done it and so far so good
<alankila> shane2peru: in practice nvidia's closed driver has always worked for me, and almost none of the ati drivers, open or closed, have ever worked that well
<flyback> thx guys for setting the default of xchat2 to auto get dcc files, some little scumball tried to send me rather disgusting pornographic sounding material, luckily it was asking for a directory and I just cancelled the whole desktop session because there were too many windows to answer
<shane2peru> d3xter, nope, can't say that I have
<flyback> really really FAIL
<alankila> but the latest experience I've had with "radeon" against x1250 has been decentish... the display shuts down if I close laptop lid and doesn't activate, so that's the largest bug I got, but I just don't touch the lid.
<flyback> make sure next build of ubuntu dcc is set to NOT auto get
<alankila> (ridiculous. I'm not suspending the machine, it just doesn't work even that much.
<shane2peru> alankila, I have never dealt with ATI before this, and probably wont again, if I wasn't a firm linux user I would have left, but I really hate windows
<d3xter> shane2peru, this will be a revolution in 3D acceleration under Linux :)
<macman_> so what do i need to extract / backup encrypted dvd ?
<d3xter> shane2peru, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium3D
<macman_> i already have libdvdcss and libdvdread
<d3xter> ati people are working hard on creating a OSS-ati driver for gallium
<bastid_raZor> flyback: auto accept would have put it in a directory without asking.
<flyback> it was on auto acceept then ask for directroy
<alankila> the revolution that fixes everything is always behind the corner. I bet they said the same under communism.
<shane2peru> d3xter, I'm fixing to go back and give the OS drivers a try for my ATI card, hopefully that will help a lot, and solve my problems
<d3xter> that will solve most of the problems of opensource-drivers, but it will take some time, until it gets into ubuntu and other distributions
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/db3d9053
<d3xter> shane2peru, which ati card to do you have?
<alankila> historically illiterate as my comparison is, and wildly inappropriate too.
<flyback> I had about 100+ windows asking for directory when I woke up the morning
<flyback> so I just killed the whole session
<shane2peru> d3xter, I have tried several distros and some drastic solutions to make this laptop usable, I have ATI Radeon HD3100
<bastid_raZor> flyback: maybe you shouldn't hang out in malicious channels.
<alankila> HD. Too new. The radeonhd driver is still crap, I bet. :-/
<flyback> uh dude
<flyback> someone came in with a bot
<flyback> STUPID CANUCK
<flyback> into a legit channel
<FloodBot3> flyback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shane2peru> alankila, yes, that was the whole problem very new hardware
<macode> hey, in my Compaq Mini 702 EG the wireless isnt working? what to do?
<flyback> and did a dcc send flood
<flyback> anyways I gotta head out to the doc
<flyback> not that mad just saying you guys need to consider making sure it defaults to off
<flyback> next build
<Myrtti> flyback: this is the support channel, not the dev channel
<d3xter> shane2peru, hd3xx is r500, right?
<flyback> ok
<flyback> what's the devel channel
<shane2peru> d3xter, umm, not sure, but it would be hd3xxx
<shane2peru> d3xter, that Gallium3d looks interesting, I would be interested in testing it out
<sacarlson> wow 1269 people get's bigger each time I come
<sacarlson> what can we do for you all today?
<d3xter> shane2peru, yes me too :) but its still under heavy development :-S
<JosueArevalo2> hola
<d3xter> shane2peru, http://www.x.org/wiki/GalliumStatus
<shane2peru> d3xter, if you only knew how many times my laptop has overheated, it is still under heavy developtment. :)
<d3xter> shane2peru, hd3xxx is r600 :)
<shane2peru> d3xter, ok, that is news to me, I don't know about this r600 stuff
<TopGear> d3xter, Any idea?
<d3xter> TopGear, not really. it looks like the data is corrupted or encrypted :-S
<d3xter> shane2peru, here you've got the feature status of radeon and radeon hd for r600: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature; http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd:feature
<d3xter> it should work ootb but dont expect any 3d acceleration ^^
<sacarlson> today I tried to get my system with no disk to boot with pxelinux and failed.  some kind of a problem with NFS mount
<sacarlson> any body have a kernel that will boot with nfs with pxelinux?
<d3xter> shane2peru, do you use 9.10?
<shane2peru> d3xter, I will have to keep my eye on that stuff,
<shane2peru> yep
<shane2peru> d3xter, 9.10 yes.
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<Leemp> I am having permissions issues with an external hard drive (specifically, MediaTomb can't read it). How can i resolve this?
<d3xter> shane2peru, if you want KMS, then you'll have to use a newer kernel with the radeon driver
<Leemp> Note that mediatomb is launched on boot, as root (to my knowledge)
<sacarlson> thanks ActionParsnip
<memet> okay, I can't figure out why ubuntu is running so slow
<memet> I thought it's performance was going to be superior to windows
<shane2peru> d3xter, KMS?  I just want a laptop I can run processes on without overheating it. :)
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327597
<shane2peru> d3xter, honestly at this point I could care less about the 3d effects, or any of that stuff.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip close but I don't want to install I want to run from lan
<pur3vil> algun español?????????'
<memet> I mean why is it accessing my hdd all the time
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<d3xter> shane2peru, does fglrx work?
<memet> maybe I should just reinstall xp
<shane2peru> d3xter, well, I currently have the proprietary drivers installed, and can actually watch a short video without it overheating, but it always runs hot, 90C at idle
<shane2peru> d3xter, I'm about to purge all the propietary stuff and give the OS drivers a shot again
<shane2peru> d3xter, last time I used open source drivers, I couldn't even watch a short video, it would overheat and shutdown
<d3xter> shane2peru, when was the last time you've tested the open source drivers?
<shane2peru> d3xter, been a while I quit using my laptop, and used my desktop
<alankila> shane2peru: your system has serious issues if it dies under use. Might be worth it to look into that.
<d3xter> shane2peru, oh ok, then give the opensource drivers a try :)
<shane2peru> d3xter, and a power surge killed the main board of the desktop, I'm back to the laptop
<memet> tips on what could be killing performance in xubuntu?
<shane2peru> d3xter, will do
<emmy> do any of you have a scanner or all-in-one-printer (the scanner part is what's important) that runs without problems on ubuntu?
<shane2peru> alankila, yes, it was practically un-usable, tried Fedora, Debian, hmm, and half a dozen others, nothing worked,
<memet> every time I switch a window or right click on the desktop, it chugs and chugs
<sacarlson> emmy I never got my scanner to work with ubuntu
<memet> and the refresh is *slow*
<shane2peru> d3xter, ok, thanks for the info, much appreciated.
<emmy> sacarlson, yep that's bad news
 * shane2peru runs off to purge the system of ATI drivers and install OS drivers
<sacarlson> emmy It's an old one maybe the new ones work
<memet> since I'm new to ubuntu I'm not sure how to verify if things are working as they should
<d3xter> shane2peru, you're welcome :) and tell me you're experiences with the OS drivers ;)
<sacarlson> emmy oh and I never tried it with ubuntu 9.X
<shane2peru> d3xter, will do
<Leemp> How can i figure out which "partition" an external hard drive is? I am trying to change permissions of my external hard drive with PySDM, and it doesn't see my external hard drive.
<d3xter> thanks
<Leemp> (Even though it's mounted, and being used.)
 * TopGear hates the problems with VLC
<memet> ugh
<sacarlson> emmy what I do is run windows in virtual box to get my scans
<bastid_raZor> Leemp: sudo fdisk -l   will show you all drives/partitions connected
<memet> this sucks
<mka> Leemp, "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h" (if mounted)
<DomeDan> hal9000
<DomeDan> ops, wrongchatt
<kabayan> anybody knows about gdm2?
<thiebaude> !gdm2
<Leemp> Thanks. Now, to change permissions with PySDM, if i "configure this device" is this going to harm my data at all?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<llutz> Leemp: what filesystem on disk?
<Leemp> I *do not* want to format my hard drives. Rather, simply change permissions of them so MediaTomb can access them
<Leemp> llutz: NTFS
<Leemp> (Unfortunately)
<mka> Leemp, you cannot change permissions on NTFS via ubuntu
<llutz> Leemp: look for ntfs-3g, changing permissions on non-unix fs won't work
<mka> Leemp, you can make a umask when mounting
<llutz> !ntfs-3g  > Leemp
<ubottu> Leemp, please see my private message
<sacarlson> leemp wow bummer never had that problem
<Leemp> mka: Thats actually what i ment, i read that changing the umask via PySDM will solve my issues
<sacarlson> leemp I try to stay with fat32
<mka> Leemp, "sudo mount /dev/sd?? mountpunt -o umask=0022"
<Leemp> sacarlson: If i could, i'd switch to Ext*, but i've got more data on the two drives than anywhere else heh
<mka> sacarlson, isn't fat32 old(er) news?
<sacarlson> leemp never heard of an aplication that would change format without damage
<om26er_> is there any problem with irc today?
<sacarlson> mka ya but still works for what I need in windiws
<mka> sacarlson, but NTFS works in windows as well and has no 4GB file size limit
<sacarlson> mka well I don't put big files there
<mka> sacarlson, and you can encrypt files in NTFS
<Leemp> sacarlson: Thats what i mean, i can't get the data off of them because i don't have anywhere to put it that is big enough to handle it. :o
<sacarlson> I don't do much of anything anymore in windows,  just my scan's and some printing
<Leemp> mka: Do you suggest doing that instead of PySDM?
<mka> Leemp, I don't know PySDM and I don't know what exactly do you want to do
<shane2peru> d3xter, is the opensource the libgl1-mesa-* stuff?  Is this guide outdated??  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sacarlson> leemp well what I did today was clean my disk of all duplicate stuff and ended up with 50% more space
<mka> sacarlson, wow!
<Leemp> mka: Simply let MediaTomb's daemon read my external hard drives :/
<sacarlson> leemp maybe if you clean you can make space and move it
<Leemp> mka: No other programs have issues with my hard drives.
<shane2peru> alankila, actually as it turns out I did install the proprietary drivers with debs, so , that was an easy purge.
<simmerz> hi. any reason why gedit won't automatically syntax highlight .rb (Ruby) files?
<mka> Leemp, sorry, don't even have an idea what MediaTomb is (the name sounds horrific, by the way)
<shane2peru> d3xter, hey a quick search turns up xserver-xorg-video-ati  is that it?
<Leemp> mka: It's an opensource program to stream media to your PS3 (and others, i believe)
<FiReSTaRT> simmerz: did you select highlighting ruby? view, highlight mode, scripts, ruby?
<chazco> Hi... my motherboard can supposedly support surround sound using the mic/in/out sockets... any ideas on getting this to work with 9.10? There isn't a suitable profile showing in the volume control...
<simmerz> FiReSTaRT, I shouldn't have to do it manually every time I open a file
<NManoogian> I'm installing XP on a partition with Ubuntu already installed, how can I get GRUB to "rescan" and find all of my operating systems?
<sacarlson> mka leemp oh ya and I deleted all those porns I was bord of.  that gave me another 10%
<Leemp> sacarlson: :P. Nah, for my it's just ripped movies and music heh
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | NManoogian
<ubottu> NManoogian: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<i0x71> anyone know how to enable auto login not the first time after boot but incase if gnome-session has crashed etc
<ice-nine> How painful is the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<FiReSTaRT> simmerz: if it's not doing it automatically, that's your only option using gedit.. there are other editors out there
<sacarlson> leemp ya but some of the music I found was backed up
<NManoogian> Thanks guys
 * FiReSTaRT out
<Leemp> sacarlson: This is my backup. :D
<mka> sacarlson, too much information! my kids are on this channel!
<simmerz> FiReSTaRT, it did it automatically before I reinstalled karmic on my machine...
<sacarlson> mka sorry
<om26er_> ice-nine, works fine for some and some get into problems but i prefer clean install
<ice-nine> om26er, I usually go clean install but I have this machine setup quite the way I like it and was thinking I'll try the upgrade before a clean install.
<Kasztan> ello all
<voytech> Is this a right channel to ask about Ubuntu One service ?
<abhi_> hello
<om26er_> voytech, i think its #ubuntuone
<voytech> thank you
<i0x71> damn doesnt anybody here know anything ?
<i0x71> anyone know how to enable auto login not the first time after boot but incase if gnome-session has crashed etc
<sacarlson> iox71 ya me
<sacarlson> iox71 but you need to adk
<sacarlson> ask
<i0x71> heres the question again
<i0x71> anyone know how to enable auto login not the first time after boot but incase if gnome-session has crashed etc
<om26er_> !repeat | i0x71
<ubottu> i0x71: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<i0x71> i could probably replace the startup gdm binary
<_Narc_> Hey Folks, sorry to repeat again but anyone experienced an almost completely non-functioning left-click after updating Karmic these days ? I disabled Compiz effect, Gnome-Do but I still can't focus or click buttons or anything on windows. Thanks for your help.
<sacarlson> Iox71 I have setup for no login
<i0x71> i sure did its kinda hard to put the issue in google
<i0x71> sacarlson, hows that
<monkey_mouse> hi, i have a radeon 9550 and i'm having an issue with the proprietary drivers, they are working fine for the moment but if i log out ubuntu goes into the safe graphics and i have to install them again, any ideas?
<sacarlson> iox71 I would suggest you setup a backup account
<Joris_> scunizi: I found that my old recordings have interference too, so it has nothing to do with my tuner configuration; any ideas?
<sacarlson> iox71 you want to boot without login?
<i0x71> sacarlson, what i am doing is running xbmc as session, but problem is if it crashes or user exits it returns me to login screen even thou auto login and timed login are enabled
<sacarlson> that's what I do but what it sounds like you need is a backup account if one fails
<abhi_> i hav a question
<i0x71> sacarlson, now what i want to be able to do is if it crashes or exits reload itself
<om26er_> !question | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mka> i0x71, you want to make automatic log in?
<sacarlson> iox71 xbmc?  not sure what that is
<i0x71> mka, no that is enabled i want to automaticaly relogin after session running exits or crashes
<i0x71> sacarlson, it does not matter it would be same process if it would be gnome-session
<sacarlson> iox71 from cron?
<i0x71> one solution that i can figure so far is replacing the login screen (gdm) with xbmc
<i0x71> sacarlson, cron would have to perhaps check if xbmc is running that is one solution
<mka> i0x71, there used to be an option in gdmsetup that you should check so that you relog in after crashing
<abhi_> i hav kmformat installed in ubuntu 9.10, is there any way to add a submenu for usb device (like- format to) in nautilus to format it with kmformat?
<i0x71> but i noticed they got rid of the old login setup, i did checkout the custom.conf but it only has autologin and timed login
<sacarlson> iox71 your not present but some remote is looking at a screen?
<i0x71> sacarlson, just a really NOT computer savvy person
<abhi_> i mean right click--->format to
<shane2peru> d3xter, well, the opensource drivers seem to be about the same as the proprietary drivers, idles at about 90C, and 47 seconds into a news video, and seems to be keeping it under 95C, better than before
<i0x71> mka, any clues ?
<d3xter> shane2peru, so video playback now works?
<om26er_> abhi_, nautilus do have "format"
<shane2peru> d3xter, well, video playback always worked, just overheated it before
<d3xter> ah nice :)
<d3xter> compiz and 2D acceleratin works too?
<om26er_> abhi_, by right clicking if you are using karmic?
<shane2peru> d3xter, yes, it is certainly improved over before
<shane2peru> d3xter, hmm, not sure
<i0x71> this is my problem here: http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg373631.html
<sacarlson> iox71 the ubuntu crashes and pushes you out of login?  What aplication would cause that?
<abhi_> om26er, yes i'm in karmic
<i0x71> sacarlson, it has not yet, but i am doing it in case it does, so i can avoid phone calls and trying to get the person to enter password over the phone
<mka> i0x71, I checked it up, it seemed to be not there in these newer versions of ubuntu. But I remember my system crashing all the time and unable to change something as GDM was reloging in all the time. It was the times of Dapper
<shane2peru> d3xter, glxgears comes up, tried to enable desktop effects, and didn't work. :)
<shane2peru> all, while playing the video, didn't go over 95C. :)
<d3xter> shane2peru, thats not good :) so you'll have to wait for gallium to arrive
<i0x71> anyone know if it would be possible to replace /usr/sbin/gdm with something else, if thats the login screen ?
<shane2peru> d3xter, I can live without desktop effects
<shane2peru> d3xter, so long as it doesn't overheat on me just watching a short video
<sacarlson> iox71 sounds like it works as expected.  as long as you don't logout
<shane2peru> d3xter, news clips, etc,
<sacarlson> iox71 I don't see a problem there
<i0x71> sacarlson, exactly as long as xbmc doesnt crash which is 30% chance
<victor__> hola, como puedo eliminar programas instalados con wine¿? (exactamente hablo del juego SPORE, que en realidad va fatal en linux :S)
<shane2peru> d3xter, thanks again for the info, I will keep my eye on the gallium
<[[thufir]]> how do I clean the apt-get cached binaries?
<llutz> apt-get clean
<d3xter> shane2peru, np :)
<sacarlson> iox71 oh ok if you logout and it fails then you can't log back in?
<shane2peru> [[thufir]], sudo apt-get clean
<justin_> Hi, have you tried chrome browser?
<[[thufir]]> llutz: thanks
<om26er_> !who | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sacarlson> iox71 on my system that auto logs in at boot if I logout I still need to log back in
<Leemp> What is the difference between a program launched from init.d vs one manually launched? I have a mediaserver that works with my external hard drives if i launch it myself, but the daemon, launched from init.d, doesn't.
<victor__> how can i delete programs with wine?
<theyCallMeJohnny> is there a way to hide the lost+found folder on an ext4 partition?
<eltume> which should I use to compress my files .lzma or tar.lzma and why?
<i0x71> sacarlson, that is my problem, i want it to relogin if i logout
<justin_> ubottu: I just try to find someone who's interested in that topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macman_> question .. im ripping this movie right and  its stuck at 89% ... there a way to blank it or overwrite it so it contiunes ?
<d3xter> eltume, you should use tar.lzma, because tar puts all of your files into one file and then encrypt's it
<sacarlson> iox71 I don't have a solution for that except don't logout
<d3xter> lzma can only encrypt 1 file
<sacarlson> iox71 or reboot?
<eltume> thank you
<maco> d3xter: lzma doesnt encrypt
<maco> d3xter: it compresses
<i0x71> do anyone know which binary is the login screen in 9.10 ?
<d3xter> maco thats what i mean, sry ^^
<d3xter> eltume, lzma compresses, not encrypts ;)
<eltume> btw what's encrypt?
<eltume> makes it require a password?
<om26er_> OMG!
<sacarlson> iox71 maybe make it so you only root can log out
<eltume> makes it only accesible on this computer?
<maco> eltume: the password thing
<jtaji> Leemp: in init.d, you must have a proper init script for it, which responds to start, stop, restart, etc...
<maco> eltume: well a key and a password, really
<eltume> ok
<Leemp> jtaji: Does all of that run from root? Because a program from init.d doesn't have rights to read my external hard drive
<eltume> how come an irc client is not installed by default on ubuntu
<eltume> ?
<eltume> It is for almost all other distros!
<om26er_> eltume, empathy support irc
<LewisDre4m> Hello, please help before I set fire to my computer and to myself. Here I am yet again trying to do a simple task on Ubuntu and it's been made dificult. I want to rip a CD with Sound Juicer, so I do . . . But its 128kbps quality. I go into change it go through prefrences and go to mp3 go to edit and instead of what any sane person would expect to see eg. drop down menu with bit rates I have GSTREAMER: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=en
 * Ov3rf10w brb
<jtaji> Leemp: root yes
<eltume> oh
<mikealeonetti> in ubuntu 9.10 when I run dpkg-reconfigure slapd it never asks me to enter a password. so when I go to do an ldapmodify with no password it gives me errors. does it set a default password?
<zoke> How do I tell the upgrade manager to use certain mirrors ?
<jtaji> zoke: you can change the mirror in Software Sources
<LewisDre4m> Hello, please help before I set fire to my computer and to myself. Here I am yet again trying to do a simple task on Ubuntu and it's been made dificult. I want to rip a CD with Sound Juicer, so I do . . . But its 128kbps quality. I go into change it go through prefrences and go to mp3 go to edit and instead of what any sane person would expect to see eg. drop down menu with bit rates I have GSTREAMER: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=en
<om26er_> LewisDre4m, don't repeat if any1 know the solution you will sure be answered
<sacarlson> lewisDre4m I'm not sure but seem like k3b does most of the CD burn stuf
<vonadhz> hey
<LewisDre4m> Has no one in this room EVER used sound juicer to rip a cd above 128 quality>
<vonadhz> I am trying to install a bin
<vonadhz> and when i type
<vonadhz> chmod bin name
<vonadhz> in the terminal
<sacarlson> lewisDra4m I have some time ago but foret
<vonadhz> it cant do it
<jtaji> LewisDre4m: I've used Grip mostly... but what you are looking for is to change the parameters to lame
<BLOODCLAW> I have a question; when I use the "open with" list to open a file, there are many superfluous options. How would I get rid of them?
<jtaji> LewisDre4m: lame is the mp3 encoder
<om26er_> !enter | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vonadhz> how do I install my bin file?
<LewisDre4m> jtaji: Why don't I have a thing to alter bitrate here? GSTREAMER: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=7 ! id3v2mux
<sacarlson> lewisdrea4m ya now I remember you take an audio cd and convert to mp3
<llutz> vonadhz: sh ./file.bin
<vonadhz> does anyone know how to intall a bin on ubuntu?
<LjL> vonadhz: what is it?
<vonadhz> okay
<vonadhz> its java install
<LjL> !java | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> vonadhz: don't install that bin file. get it from the repositories instead.
<llutz> vonadhz: or: chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<LewisDre4m> Does anyone know what I have to change in this . . . GSTREAMER: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=7 ! id3v2mux . Now If in that text I could to get higher bitrate when I rip cd's?
<vonadhz> oh
<vonadhz> LjL: where can i get that?
<superboki> LewisDre4m: the command denotes a vbr preset, so if your mp3s are 128, then there is something seriously wrong
<LjL> vonadhz: from the standard ubuntu repositories. please read the page i just sent you
<jtaji> LewisDre4m: it's right there, vbr-quality=7, so it's not 128kbps, but actually variable bit rate... I usually use vbr-quality of 2
<jtaji> LewisDre4m: http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Lame
<NiX007> Hello, can someone tell me if is posible to install qdvdauthor 2.0 on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<vonadhz> k
<LewisDre4m> sorry VBR is 6 I copyed wrong
<sacarlson> lewisDre4m your converting audio CD's to mp3?  Seems like apt-get install k3b  might be all you need
<ZeeousS> Hi to all
<BLOODCLAW> I have a question; when I use the "open with" list to open a file, there are many superfluous options. How would I get rid of them?
<superboki> VBR stands for variable bit rate, with other words: its a sort of a quality-based preset, not a bitrate one
<sacarlson> lewisDre4m but I havn't had audio CD's for some time so I could be wrong
<LewisDre4m> superboki: Oh I see. So how would I change VBR to 0 and have 192 bitrate?
<llutz> sacarlson: why should one install k3b (with all its kde-depensd) for only cd-ripping?
<LewisDre4m> I cannot believe no one in here has ever wanted to rip a cd above 128 k quality
<sacarlson> llutz it's all the CD tool you need for most anything
<NiX007> i love above 128bit
<mka> LewisDre4m, sudo apt-get install abcde
<superboki> LewisDre4m: read this http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=18091
<LewisDre4m> 128 k is for tards no doubt about it
<sacarlson> llutz must take about 3 min to download?
<LewisDre4m> mka: just having a look
<mka> LewisDre4m, abcde can be configured to use cdparanoia to rip and lame to encode the mp3s
<llutz> sacarlson: overkill, bloat-app
<superboki> quality 2 should be around the bitrates you are after
<EagleScreen> 128k will be always enought
<BLOODCLAW> no one knows?
<llutz> EagleScreen: for top100 maybe
<NiX007> anyone knows how to install qdvd 2.0 on ubuntu 8?
<sacarlson> llutz I love it for CD stuf
<gafir> hello guys, I need some help installing flash player on ubuntu 9.10 64-bit. I keep installing Flash player with the installer, it seems to install it correctly, however, my firefox never seems to have picked it, and asks me to install missing plugin. When I click to install it again, it tells me it's already installed. My guess is that it's not installing it in the right directory for Firefox 3.5, but somewhere else. Do
<mka> LewisDre4m, or alternatively, use your whatever ripper to rip to WAV format and use lame to encode each wave yourself to whatever bitrate of mp3 you want
<EagleScreen> flash and 64bits architecture do not always works as well as it should
<PulTec> garfir   should be a non issue
<_Narc_> Hey Folks, sorry to repeat again but anyone experienced an almost completely non-functioning left-click after updating Karmic these days ? I disabled Compiz effect, Gnome-Do but I still can't focus or click buttons or anything on windows. I'm using a Desktop, not a laptop. Xev is not registering any event when I'm clicking. The mouse works on Windows OS. Thanks for your help.
<superboki> LewisDre4m: and the full story is here http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=LAME
<PulTec> im running a live disk and its will do it
<gafir> PulTec: what do you mean a non-issue?
<LewisDre4m> mka:  That went straight over my head. I'm just gonna take a look at abcde
<LewisDre4m> superboki: ok man ty for all your help
<llutz> LewisDre4m: or ripperx
<gafir> PulTec: it seems Firefox never sees the plugin whatsoever
<LewisDre4m> llutz: took a look at ripper x and you cant change bit rate
<PulTec> hum  thats a different matter
<superboki> wt.., what has a gui to do with lame settings?
<llutz> LewisDre4m: sure you can
<PulTec> let me see here
<BLOODCLAW> I have a question; when I use the "open with" list to open a file, there are many superfluous options. How would I get rid of them?
<superboki> they will be wrong with any gui,  if you dont set them right
<llutz> LewisDre4m: vbr, 320k works fine
<LewisDre4m> mka: I installed abcde but where is it? I cant see it in menu
<NiX007> anyone knows how to install qdvdauthor 2.0 on ubuntu 8?
<Maletor> http://www.google.com/search?q=update+kernel+to+2.6.33+ubuntu returns nothing, How do I update my kernel to 2.6.33?
<gafir> PulTec: how can I know where my user files are located for firefox?
<PulTec> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<superboki> with other words, read http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=LAME (to understand what VBR, ABR and CBR are...)
<mka> LewisDre4m, it's there. "gksudo /etc/abcde.conf" to change settings
<PulTec> input info there
<om26er> Maletor, its not final yet
<om26er> Maletor, only rc2
<Maletor> om26er: don't care i want rc2
<sacarlson> LewisDre4m when that happen I look at synaptic and look at the package and see what files it installed in /bin
<Maletor> om26er: edge it up
<om26er> Maletor, at your own risk?
<om26er> Maletor, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33-rc2/
<LewisDre4m> llutz: Oh . . . Yes your right however the reason I couldn't use it is it doesn't seem to see my cd driver. Other wise that seemed like the most perfect sofrtware
<Maletor> I need it for lm-sensors
<BLOODCLAW> No one can answer my question?
<Maletor> my k10 fan won't work on my amd 64 processor - actually a lot of things don't work with the 64 bit linux distro and my new hardware
<macman_> hey all i noticed ubuntu dosen't have the filestat command .. can i downloaded it from the internet and if so will it work ?
<NiX007> same here my question has no answer yet
<om26er> BLOODCLAW, answers.ubuntu.com
<mka> LewisDre4m, set LAMEOPTS='--cbr -b 128' , that will give you 128kbps CBR mp3 audio. set OUTPUTTYPE=mp3 for a default output format to be mp3
<om26er> BLOODCLAW, sorry wrong link
<om26er> BLOODCLAW, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<protojay_> is there a way to stop my laptop going off when i close the lid?
<LewisDre4m> mka: right . . . ok.
<mka> LewisDre4m, afterwards just type "abcde" in terminal
<mka> LewisDre4m, man abcde for more info
<om26er> protojay, yes go to preferences and then power management go to the last tab there
<jigal> hello
<protojay_> om26er, hmm...
<mka> hi jigal
<protojay_> om26er, i dont see an option there
<PulTec> be carefull of 9.10's  security
<PulTec> ur warned
<protojay_> om26er, on the first tab its got an option to leave the screen blank but ive got an external monitor
<mka> BLOODCLAW, what is your question?
<protojay_> om26er, and i need it to stay on
<baz_work> is there an alternate way to get GPG keys if you are behind a company firewall/proxy and port 11371 (or whatever it is) is blocked?
<mka> PulTec, what security?
<gafir> when you do: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 -- in what directory is this being installed?
<om26er> protojay, no there
<LewisDre4m> hang on . . . Ripper x is seeing the other drive
<PulTec> mka,   correct
<om26er> protojay, ya its not there
<NiX007> can i have qdvdauthor 2.0 on ubuntu 8? without upgrading to new ubuntu?
<protojay_> om26er, where is it/
<LewisDre4m> Man I don't suppose anyone knows where in the menu I can tell it to use the other drive? as this optical drive is totally trucked
<om26er> gafir, the executeable should be in /usr/bin/
<perlsyntax> Is there  a ppa for perl 5.10.1?
<om26er> gafir, but its not windows
<bastid_raZor> gafir: all the config/bookmarks ..etc are in /home/gafir/.mozilla  and the actual binary is probably in /usr/bin/
<gafir> om26er: thanks, and the user files? ok bastid_raZor answered my question thanks
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know of a ppa for perl 5.10.1?
<perlsyntax> i hope there is one.
<PulTec> hehe
<sacarlson> NiX007 it seem that I only see rpm packages for that aplication
<llutz> LewisDre4m: ripperx doesn't seem to have any option to change the drive :(
<sacarlson> Nix007 is the problem that you can't convert that?
<gafir> ok here is what i'm getting when i launch firefox: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so [/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<gafir> I dunno what an ELF class is though
<DarKnesS_WolF> is tehre any bug in gnome-keyring, or gnome-screensaver which might give the attacker the chance to echo the user password over network ??
<bastid_raZor> gafir: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<llutz> LewisDre4m: it has, hidden, see faq 3 http://ripperx.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<LewisDre4m> llutz:  GOOOOOOOOOOOO RIPPER X! Seems to be doing the job If this CD drive doens't start smokin I will be alright
<gafir> 9.10 64-bit
<gM> hey can somebody help me ? ubuntu 9.10 desktop.
<jigal> hi mka
<bastid_raZor> gafir: firefox is already installed by default.
<baz_work> gM, you are better off asking a question rather than asking to ask a question
<EagleScreen> !ask | gM
<ubottu> gM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gafir> bastid_raZor: I know that, but i've been messing with Firefox because flash won't work
<jigal> hello i still  have problems with my sound
<gafir> bastid_raZor: doesn't wrong ELF class: ELF CLASS32 means that it's trying to use the 32-bit version?
<gM> my mouse seems to be going to the top-right corner of the screen, and it comes out from there after a while, but it seems to be annoying sometimes, any body got clue?
<LewisDre4m> llutz: your on fire man!
<bastid_raZor> gafir: ubuntu-restricted-extras normally installs flash
<jigal> i don't hear any sound  http://pastebin.ca/1729377#
<zonie> phxheat
<gM> my mouse seems to be going to the top-right corner of the screen, and it comes out from there after a while, but it seems to be annoying sometimes, any body got clue?
<gafir> bastic_raZor: ok, i'll purge everything and reinstall firefox with ubuntu-restricted-extras -- I should also mention that my copy of ubuntu wasn't 9.10 at first, it was 9.04 but upgraded to 9.10
<om26er> gafir, read comment#8 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/151805
<evergrenn> hello
<gafir> om26er: thanks
<gM> my mouse seems to be going to the top-right corner of the screen, and it comes out from there after a while, but it seems to be annoying sometimes, any body got clue?
<khalfan> anybody use virtualbox-ose here?
<om26er> !hello | evergrenn
<ubottu> evergrenn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zonie> phxheat
<iceroot> !anyone | khalfan
<ubottu> khalfan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khalfan> gm- sounds like a hardware issue
<Dr_Willis> khalfan:  lots of people do.. ask the actual question.
<gM> my mouse seems to be going to the top-right corner of the screen, and it comes out from there after a while, but it seems to be annoying sometimes, any body got clue?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone now if there a perl ppa for perl 5.10.1?
<khalfan> i can't get 64-bit OS to work on virtualbox
<khalfan> gM- as i said, it sounds more like a hw issue
<om26er> gM, if its a laser mouse try to put it on a mousepad
<sacarlson> khalfan ya I thought it only suports 32bit
<khalfan> i thought they support 64-bit now
<laeg> !.7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sacarlson> khalfan wow that would be cool if it did
<khalfan> i looked into the web....some say it does some say it doesn't
<iceroot> khalfan: sacarlson 64bit can only be used if you are using hardware virtualisation (amd-v or vt-x on the cpu)
<grinder> Hello folks, anyone here knows which is the license of the PulseAudio System-wide GUI equalizer from psyke83? (ubuntu forums)
<evergrenn> can not connect scanner Parallel not USBin ubuntu?
<khalfan> so i need to set my cpu right on the host machine first?
<sacarlson> kholfan iceroot I run it from a 64bit but only tried 32bit sims
<iceroot> khalfan: first you have to look if your cpu support hardware virtualisation
<gM> my usb drive used to be working fine, automounted and could browse the files, suddenly it stopped working the regular way, I am not able to mount manually either.
<khalfan> i'm 90% sure that it does
<iceroot> khalfan: 90% != 100%
<Finnish> Any really pro DVB-card users around, I have "small" problem with my card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308180
<iceroot> khalfan: look at the manual from the cpu
<gM> my usb drive used to be working fine, automounted and could browse the files, suddenly it stopped working the regular way, I am not able to mount manually either
<sacarlson> iceroot so what is that? another module?
<iceroot> khalfan: or maybe cat /proc/cpuinfo
<iceroot> sacarlson: no
<khalfan> ok it does
<khalfan> 100%
<Dr_Willis> gM:  Tell the channel #1 - what filesystem. and #2 how are you trying to mount manually, what command, and what error messages
<iceroot> khalfan: then look if it is enabled in vbox
<perlsyntax> Is there a ppa for perl 5.10.1????
<baz_work> How do you get GPG keys if your company firewall/proxy blocks oort 11371?
<perlsyntax> ?
<iceroot> khalfan: called amd-v or vt-x
<om26er> perlsyntax, i searched but did not find any.. but there is a tutorial
<LewisDre4m> Right I'm off - Think it worked. Just wanted to say  a big thank you to all who helped with my cd ripping problem. Thanks alot guys. Cheers.
<gM> #1 It is a FAT32, #2 mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb, it says unknown device, diskutility says no media. my usb drive used to be working fine, automounted and could browse the files, suddenly it stopped working the regular way, I am not able to mount manually either.
<jigal> http://pastebin.ca/1729377 anyone anidea about my sound problem? I don't hear any sound
<sacarlson> baz_work vpn to another system and do it from there?
<khalfan> let's see
<blakkheim> gM: have you tried /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb?
<gM> #1 It is a FAT32, #2 mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb, it says unknown device, diskutility says no media. my usb drive used to be working fine, automounted and could browse the files, suddenly it stopped working the regular way, I am not able to mount manually either.
<gM> #1 It is a FAT32, #2 mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb, it says unknown device, diskutility says no media. my usb drive used to be working fine, automounted and could browse the files, suddenly it stopped working the regular way, I am not able to mount manually either.  .i tried -t options, too.
<blakkheim> !repeat | gM
<ubottu> gM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> gM:  use  sudo mount /dev/sdb#   not sdb
<dreamy> what are the best music apps for linux ? anyone helping :) ?
<om26er> gM, make it /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<blakkheim> dreamy: mpd
<Dr_Willis> gM:  sdb is the whole drive..  :) sdb1 is the first filesystem on sdb
<perlsyntax> om26er where?
<baz_work> sacarlson, sounds good, whats the login to your vpn?
<perlsyntax> be nice if there is a ppa for it
<gM> but I ddnt notice any sdb# in /dev
<khalfan> ok it seems from the websites that there's support
<olvap> hi, i need to open a realy big txt file, there is a way to split it in some other txt files?
<dreamy> blakkheim: k ill check it
<om26er> perlsyntax, now it turns out it was just a forum with no result
<khalfan> anyway i can check on ubuntu's terminal itself
<perlsyntax> ok
<llutz> olvap: (man) split
<om26er> perlsyntax, http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=807453
<Dr_Willis> olvap:  open how?
<sacarlson> baz_work do you have a home computer that you can setup for vpn?
<dreamy> blakkheim: do you find linux good for sound ? for musician related apps?
<gM> there is no /dev/sdb#
<blakkheim> dreamy: i use it to listen to music but i don't make any music on it
<llutz> gM ls -l /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> gM:  if you have a /dev/sdb and no /dev/sdb1 then somthing has gone bad  in a big way. see what 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' says
<om26er> gM, ok.. install gparted and partition this flash from gparted
<dreamy> blakkheim:  ok.. ty anyway
<baz_work> sacarlson, i do, but isn't setting up vpn quite involved? also does vpn use a non-standard port too that may be blocked?
<gM> gparted did not recognise sdb altogether.
<Dr_Willis> gM:  this usb drive was working and has data on it. and was working yesterday? or recently.
<olvap> Dr_Willis: i cant read it because is to big.
<mka> gM: if you have sdb and no sdb? then your usb drive does not have any filesystem
<Dr_Willis> gM:  hmm.. I would double check the output of dmesg
<sacarlson> baz_work you can setup vpn on any port you want
<Dr_Willis> olvap:  what are you trying to 'read' from it? just view the contents?    less bigfilename.txt   should work
<mka> gM: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<tobiasz> where can I get help regarding aMSN camera image reciving? It doesn't work
<sacarlson> baz_work if the otherside is yours
<sacarlson> http://vpnprivacy.com/ has service you pay for
<om26er> tobiasz, try emesene
<tobiasz> emesene doesn't support video calls from what I know
<BLOODCLAW> is there an ubuntu program that gets rid of unused/useless files that dont get any use?
<gM> sudo fdisk -l didnt list the sdb (usb one)
<blakkheim> BLOODCLAW: that's too generic of a request, be more specific
<BLOODCLAW> just to clear up clutter
<jigal> Hello everyone I have a problem that i cannot hear any sound since i upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu. Here is my dump http://pastebin.ca/1729377
<baz_work> sacarlson, do you think I could make a lot of money if i hosted keys on port 80?
<blakkheim> BLOODCLAW: particularly what kind of "clutter"
<sacarlson> baz_work keys?
<gM> mka - I have filesystem and was working fine. Suddenly I lost it. may be corrupted?
<llutz> baz_work: honor, not money ;)
<baz_work> sacarlson, the GPG keys I'm trying to get
<om26er> tobiasz, there site seems to claim that it does
<baz_work> llutz, oh yes, thats what i meant
<sacarlson> baz_work I don't know I never had a problem getting them but never been to a place like you with restrictions
<blakkheim> BLOODCLAW: i think you may be thinking of this too much from a windows point of view. linux doesn't just fill up with crap like windows. it stays clean unless you download things and forget about them.
<grkblood13> im trying to burn a dual layered dvd with growisofs but im getting this error:-allow-limited-size was not specified. There is no way do represent this file size. Aborting.
<grkblood13> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<sacarlson> baz_work can't hurt to try
<grkblood13> it says its larger than 4GB
<ans-maxnet> how do i submit patch for specific bug in launchpad?
<grkblood13> but i have a dual in there
<PulTec> can I ask a question >?
<Guest36610> Hi in sounconverter I get this error "SoundConverter needs python-gstreamer 0.10!" but I'm pretty sure I have it, at least I think I do.
<mka> gM: sudo fdisk -l should always list your usb unless it is physically damaged or the port you connect to went bad
<PulTec> im looking in network tools
<sacarlson> baz_work seem the last one I got eather was mailed or used port 80
<nastas> !ask | PulTec
<ubottu> PulTec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PulTec> active network services's
<matthew12> (sorry name change) Hi in sounconverter I get this error "SoundConverter needs python-gstreamer 0.10!" but I'm pretty sure I have it, at least I think I do.
<PulTec> im seeing this
<qcjn> hi, i couldn't closed 9.10 last night, with the button, so i did a "sudo poweroff" Now i can't login graphically....any idea ?
<smc_> I figured out that auto login problem I had.
<protojay> why are there so many crappy games for linux?
<PulTec> tcp 127.0.0.1 631 listen
<PulTec> enlighten me
<sacarlson> baz_work and I'm cheap so I got it free
<om26er> matthew12, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mka> BLOODCLAW, sudo apt-get remove and fslint
<aar> Hi, what's the best way of starting a script with root priviledges at startup?
<blakkheim> qcjn: login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gM> mka-  Generic USB Flash Disk was detected by the system. dmesg | tail show USB is working fine.
<Snossages> protojay: I'll go with "nobody paying for good ones"
<baz_work> sacarlson, I found that you can actually import GPG keys through "Accessories" -> "Passwords And Encryption Keys" or in terminal "gpg --import gpg-file" - all you need are the keys in text format - I think I will ssh into an outside box, get the text keys and import them...
<gM> looks like my filesystem got corrupted.
<gM> thanks @mka, and other friends.
<qcjn> blakkheim, ok, i ll try that
<grkblood13> how do i burn a dual layered dvd with growisofs?
<gM> I still love Ubunut.
<sacarlson> baz_work there ya go
<gM> Ubuntu.\
<holden_> PulTec: ipp, printing service
<PulTec> i know that
<qcjn> blakkheim, thanks,i ll restart now
<PulTec> how did it get there and on other systems
<matthew12> om26er "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<matthew12> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 16 not upgraded."
<mka> gM: can you use it now?
<baz_work> sacarlson, you got me thinking, thanks for your input! And i may setup a vpn for that and other reasons too
<nastas> PulTec: what exactly you want to know?
<om26er> matthew12, i guess then it should convert
<PulTec> nastas,  how to stop it
<holden_> PulTec: you want to disable it?
<PulTec> i read tryd didnt work
<om26er> but sure it does not convert
<PulTec> yes
<sacarlson> baz_work ya then you can watch porn at work
<gM> no, I cannot use. Only thing I am suspecting is that, my usb file system got corrupted. I dont know why.
<llutz> baz_work: maybe just a ssh-tunnel works too, easier to setup/use (ssh -D port ...)
<om26er> !language | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PulTec> i tryd inputing the string maby i did it wrong
<holden_> PulTec: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<PulTec> but where do i input that
<zonie> phxheat
<mka> gM: but sudo fdisk -l cannot show any traces of your usb disk, that concerns me
<tony_> my sansa fuze not working on linux
<tony_> can some one help me
<holden_> PulTec: into a terminal
<jigal> Hello everyone I have a problem that i cannot hear any sound since i upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu. Here is my dump http://pastebin.ca/1729377
<PulTec> ok
<lizzardman> sup
<gM> mka: correct, neither gparted
<protojay> jigal, have you been to the doctors?
<lizzardman> i need some help on installing ubuntu
<jigal> ?
<baz_work> llutz, good idea - once i do, do you have any idea how i can get the urls for the keys i need?
<tony_> hello everyone i just got a sansa fuze and it is not working with linux
<khalfan> ok i've looked around, is there anyway i could check if amd-v is enabled ?
<protojay> was a joke :)
<tony_> can u help me
<gM> mka: but nautilus show it in the panel. saying 'Generic USB Flash Disk'.
<jigal> protojay lol
<mka> gM: I am not concered with gparted
<macman_> does anyone have filestat ?
<jigal> protojay funny now a real solution ;-)
<baz_work> tony_, i have one and it works, whats not working?
<tony_> how i make nautilus show up
<llutz> baz_work: just get them from the keyserver
<lizzardman> first of all, is it a good idea to install the os on an external hdd with a usb 2.0 interface?
<PulTec> wont work cause im on a live disk probaly
<mka> gM: can you please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ? How much is the disk space of your usb disk?
<baz_work> llutz, like through the broswer or some other way?
<holden_> PulTec: lol
<om26er> lizzardman, no problem with that
<nastas> tony_: you mean to run nautilus from a terminal?
<lizzardman> ok tnx
<PulTec> tonsopcs  i didnt notice you there
<tony_> yea
<llutz> baz_work: apt-key
<sacarlson> tony_ almost everything under Places at the top brings up Nautilus
<evergrenn> om26er. hello
<protojay> im not really a linux expert :P
<nastas> tony_: just type nautilus and hit enter in a terminal
<gM> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<gM> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<gM> Disk identifier: 0x03a103a0
<gM>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<gM> /dev/sda1   *           1       60452   485580658+  83  Linux
<FloodBot3> gM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> lizzardman, bootime might increase as usb is probed 6-7 secs (?)
<lizzardman> do i have to format it fist, because i have some data on it?
<qcjn2> blakkheim, this command , didn't work ? i'm using a kvm for one comp to the other
<gM> /dev/sda2           60453       60801     2803342+   5  Extended
<tony_> i need help with my sansa fuze
<om26er> evergrenn, yes
<baz_work> nastas, he simply wants his sansa fuse to show up as a drive to copy songs onto
<tony_> i connect it and nothing shows up
<baz_work> nastas, as a mount that is
<sacarlson> tony_ sansa fuse?
<evergrenn> om26er.can not connect scanner Parallel not USBin ubuntu?
<blakkheim> qcjn2: are you using gdm?
<om26er> evergrenn, never used a scanner in my whole life man
<baz_work> llutz, excuse my ignorance, but how can i tell apt-key to use the tunnel? I know how with the browser...
<qcjn2> blakkheim, i don't know what is gdm
<tony_> i connect my sansa fuse with computer nothing happens
<nastas> baz_work: his question was :[19:02] <tony_> how i make nautilus show up
<blakkheim> qcjn2: gnome display manager. it's the graphical login daemon.
<llutz> baz_work: i'm not sure if apt-tools can use socks-proxy. in doubt, use tsocks
<jigal> Hello everyone I have a problem that my sound doesn't work on my sony vaio since the latest update of ubuntu. Any idea's what could be the problem?  Here is my dump http://pastebin.ca/1729377
<blakkheim> qcjn2: i'll be back in a minute to help
<baz_work> nastas, ya i know, he's not the best phraser, but i'm sure thats what he meant
<qcjn2> blakkheim, i use gnome desktop, this much i know
<nastas> tony_: paste the output of lsusb command
<Snossages> evergrenn: what are you trying to do?
<evergrenn> om26er.know if you can?
<nastas> tony_: in pastebin
<nastas> baz_work: ok
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  you may need to manually load the proper modules for a parrallel port scanner.. and thatsz about all i know on the topic
<om26er> evergrenn, what is the model of the scanner
<qcjn2> hi, Dr_Willis :)
<Snossages> oh, parallel port scanner?
<thevishy> hi guys
<LewisDre4m> llutz: DUDE>? You there? I need that link to the FAQ you gave me for ripperx
<evergrenn> know if you can connect a scanner in parallel
<evergrenn> know if you can connect a scanner in parallel
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  you may need to manually load the proper modules for a parrallel port scanner.. and thatsz about all i know on the topic
<llutz> LewisDre4m:  http://ripperx.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<LewisDre4m> LEGEND!
<baz_work> tony_, do other usb devices show up?
<Snossages> evergrenn: yes, it's possible but ubuntu cannot autodetect parallel port scanners, so you must manually set up the module or any other driver components.
<om26er> evergrenn, might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<tales_2010> Hello. I'm trying to add a VPN here. But ubuntu 9.10 does not allow me to add a new VPN. The add button is disabled.. anyone knows if I need to install a package ?
<baz_work> tales_2010, yes you do, are you using openvpn?
<tales_2010> nope
<nascentmind> hi. whenever i try to run an OS in virtual box it tells me to install virtualbox-ose-source package. I reinstall it and then it works. After that when I reboot i get the same problem. how can if fix it?
<evergrenn> dr_Willisbut there are only drivers for Win XP
<evergrenn> but there are only drivers for Win XP
<baz_work> tales_2010, whichever it is you will need to add the plugin, try software center and search for your vpn - which is it out of curiosity?
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:   Just because you say taht.. dosetn mean theres not any for it in linux
<thevishy> nascentmind, i think you shud enable it in autostart
<Dr_Willis> !sane | evergrenn
<ubottu> evergrenn: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<MontelEdwards> !fingerprint
<MontelEdwards> !imbm
<MontelEdwards> !ibm
<thevishy> i am not very sure about it though
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  if theres no linux drivers  for it.. then it wont work..
<nascentmind> thevishy, where should i restart?
<om26er> !botabuse | MontelEdwards
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  there may exist some old drivers for it.. or nor..
<ubottu> MontelEdwards: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<datzy1> Hello, I am having some install issues.  I just installed 9.10 witht the alternate cd, when I boot, I only see shell login, and read only.
<MontelEdwards> Does the /wc
<tales_2010> baz_work, I'm trying to use that vpn that appears on the top panel..
<thevishy> there is something called autostart , i think u need to ad that virtual box thingy to it
<thevishy> the application i mean , but i am not really sure
<jigal> Hello everyone I have a problem that my sound doesn't work on my sony vaio since the latest update of ubuntu. Any idea's what could be the problem? Here is my dump http://pastebin.ca/1729377
<gui7> ello
<gui7> is there any way i can set a video file as my webcam?
<MontelEdwards> Does the fingerprint readers on the thinkpads work with Ubuntu
<thevishy> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gui7> so that the video file acts as if it were my webcam
<baz_work> tales_2010, oh i know, but what vpn is the server that you are trying to connect to running? is it windows server?
<thevishy> nascentmind, what i mean is whatever the application that is brought by the page , just add to auto start thats what I think
<MontelEdwards> gui7: iirc there already is at /dev/video0
<thevishy> but I am not sure about virtual box really
<nastas> datzy1: no x environment?
<evergrenn> old acer scan prisa 320p
<evergrenn> old acer scan prisa 320p
<MontelEdwards> gui7: do you want to stream that to a file? if so look into ffserver
<om26er> evergrenn, why does your reply comes twice?
<nascentmind> thevishy, hmm you might be right. I am seeing a virtualbox-ose in init.d . may be its not started.
<lizzardman> ok, noob question: in the ubuntu install wizard, what does "installation size" exacly mean?
<datzy1> nastas: no, Also a strange flashing will sometimes occure, where I cannot type
<thevishy> datzy1, i faced the issue - check for your grub menu does it say noasci etc  remove all that
<evergrenn> I do not know who to give it
<DasEi> lizzardman: the space the sys will need for itself, the softwaare
<datzy1> nastas: thevishy I'll try
<gui7> MontelEdwards, what i want to do is have a video file acting as my webcam, so that even if i dont have a webcam it'll play the video file as if it were my webcam- like #emulating" my webcam
<tales_2010> baz_work, I'm not sure, it's a FreeBSD machine
<lizzardman> DasEi: why do I need to chose it?
<thevishy> datzy1, most probably u run an old comp and u used text based installation with noapi etc options , just edit all that and try !
<gui7> MontelEdwards, is /dev/video0 where my webcam streams to?
<DasEi> lizzardman: you don't need, you can, f.i. if you want to save disk space for other purposes
<lizzardman> oh, ok
<baz_work> tales_2010, do a search for "vpn" in the software center and then install all vpn clients that describe themselves as extensions for network manager
<datzy1> thevishy: when I try to load grub menu, I get mountall main process terminated with status 1 General error mounting file systems A maintenance shell will now be started
<evergrenn> Dr_Willis, old acer scan prisa 320p
<datzy1> then I get flashing where I cannot input
<legend2440> evergrenn: according to this the 320p is unsupported  http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BENQ
<jigal> Hello everyone I have a problem that my sound doesn't work on my sony vaio since the latest update of ubuntu. Any idea's what could be the problem? Here is my dump http://pastebin.ca/1729377
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  meams very little to me. Check google and the sane homepage to see if its supported at all
<baz_work> tales_2010, its prolly openvpn
<thevishy> datzy1, from where are you trying this ?
<datzy1> thevishy: from my desk
<erUSUL> jigal: does installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and rebooting help?
 * om26er smacks his head
<datzy1> I need real help here, somehting is ammis
<thevishy> datzy1, i mean do u use the same system or different one ? what i said is that u reboot - go to grub and edit the parameters see if u have options like noapi etc on
<thevishy> datzy1, just type in startx and see what comes first
<datzy1> thevishy: oh, I'm on another system for irc
<nastas> jigal: did you check in alsamixer if something is mute?
<datzy1> thevishy: I can't do anything, it's flahsing and I can't input
<thevishy> ohh , what if u reboot ?
<datzy1> same
<evergrenn> Dr_Willis, xsane Unsupported  there are only drivers for Win XP
<DasEi> datzy1: sounds like a fs-problem to me, had to cope the same today, after a foreign ext-driver ruined my raid
<thevishy> i does it reach the GRUB menu atleast ?
<dreamy> how do i close a proceess ?
<tony_> need help my sansa fuse wont connect to ubuntu 9.10
<datzy1> DasEi: I think so... what can I do?
<evergrenn> legend2440. thanks
<legend2440> evergrenn: your welcome
<thevishy> ok seems like conflicts then , maye just check bios and remove any external devices u connected now and try
<gui7> i've got LOTS of black-and-white pages i need to scan i've got an hp psc 1350 scanner) - i just need them to be numbered (in the filename) - what's the easiest/quickest way of doing this?
<DasEi> datzy1: boot a live cd and run fs-checks
<zonie> phxheat
<nastas> tony_: you didn't show us the output os lsusb command
<datzy1> DasEi:  I can't boot live cd, it will start flashing
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  looks like its time to get a new scanner if the xsane homepage dosent mention the device
<datzy1> DasEi: I had to use alternate to install
<thevishy> can u atlease see the BIOS datzy1
<datzy1> thevishy:  yes
<datzy1> bios is fine
<DasEi> datzy1: you machine won't boot a live cd (desktop) ?
<datzy1> nope
<thevishy> i am sure there will be some way to go to Bios and then give CD as ur primary boot device
<tony_> the number is 0781:74c3
<nastas> tony_: still there?
<tony_> yea
<DasEi> datzy1: and you don't have another os it ? usb-boot supported ?
<evergrenn> Dr_Willis. I do not understand much Italian
<nastas> tony_: what number
<tony_> for the lsusb
<gui7> i've got LOTS of black-and-white pages i need to scan i've got an hp psc 1350 scanner) - i just need them to be numbered (in the filename) - what's the easiest/quickest way of doing this?
<datzy1> DasEi: unfourtunatly, not with me
<thevishy> does all this happen after the OS startes loading or while grub starts loading ?
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  if the xsane homepage does not mention the scanner.. or says its not supported.. then its not supported.
<datzy1> thevishy: both
<gui7> basically i need my settings to remain the same so all i've got to do is change the page in the scanner and press a button so its quick
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  a lotof old scanners have no linux support
<bullgard> What will take longer time to partition a 160 GB hard disk for Windows and Ubuntu: Gparted or cfdisk?
<DasEi> datzy1: did you try to boot safemode ?
<datzy1> thevishy: it will happen either way
<dreamy> how can i find an applet for the   LAN animantion   incoming and oucoming  litttle lights
<zonie> phxheat
<thevishy> datzy1, even before grub ? then I think something problem with hardware ?
<datzy1> DasEi: I can't get to safe mode, I can't get to grub menu
<om26er> bullgard, both will do quickly
<llutz> bullgard: cfdisk needs abt 5 seconds
<om26er> bullgard, sorry gparted
<datzy1> thevishy: I had 8.04 working just fine previously
<nastas> tony_: in pastebin paste the output of fdisk -l command and lsusb command
<thevishy> datzy1, is there any other OS in it ?
<nastas> tony_: do you know how to do it?
<DasEi> datzy1: you should, when grub starts "Grub loading", press <Esc>
<tony_> no
<datzy1> thevishy: I wiped 8.04 for 9.10
<gui7> what's the easiest way to scan hundreds of pages in ubuntu? i'd like to not have extra steps/buttons presses involved besides the essential scan button
<datzy1> DasEi: I'll try..
<evergrenn> Dr_Willis.  I thought that some guru could, because for win xp there are idrivers
<thevishy> thats fine , and so its the only OS u have ?
<llutz> gui7: scanimage
<legend2440> datzy1: to get grub menu in karmic hold down the Shift key
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  with that logic there wiould be drivers for everything...  and thats not true.
<bullgard> om26er: I doubt your statement. GParted told me that it needs 3 hours and more.
<thevishy> why cant u just try the LIVE CD by going to your bios and making the boot prefernce as CD ROM and then HARD DISK first ?
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  i imagine theres no drivers for it for Vista or win7 either...
<thevishy> datzy1, ^
<datzy1> ok, thanks guys that;s what I was doing before
<om26er> bullgard, well i myself am new to ubuntu so pardon me..
<bullgard> llutz: And why does GParted tell me that in needs > 3 hours?
<llutz> bullgard: idk, i never used gparted
<datzy1> oh, got grub. I hit shift escape before
<evergrenn> dr_willis.  exact
<datzy1> so, recovery mode?
<gui7> llutz, scanimage seems quite complicated and plus i'd liek a GUI
<DasEi> datzy1: y
<bullgard> om26er, llutz Thank you for commenting.
<tony_> nastas
<llutz> bullgard: thats why i talked only about cfdisk :)
<sacarlson> llutz bullgard: I just used it with a small 80 gig drive and only takes about 30 secounds to format and partition a drive
<datzy1> resume?
<DasEi> datzy1: netroot
<datzy1> k
<tony_> need help my sansa fuse will not connect to my ubuntu 9.10
<bullgard> sacarlson: What is "it"?
<om26er> !repeat | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<datzy1> DasEi: ok, no flashing yet
<jamescarr> hey, how can I find out what process has bound a port on ubuntu? I'm trying to run an app that binds to port 1095 but that port is already bound
<datzy1> I should log in and do what?
<sacarlson> bullgard: I set the drive with gparted to ext3
<jamescarr> I'd like to kill whatever process is suing it
<DasEi> datzy1: good sign, so partiton table still intact
<llutz> bullgard: and btw, you asked for partitioning, not for creating a filesystem (which cfdisk won't do)
<qcjn2> anyone have any idea how i can get to the graphic insterface ?
<jigal> natas: only the external amplifier is on mute
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo dhclient                                                         , got inet ?
<sacarlson> bullgard I even changed it and still didn't take much time.  but I'm not sure what size drive you are working with
<om26er> tony_, give this link a try http://www.micahcarrick.com/05-21-2008/sansa-view-ubuntu.html
<bullgard> llutz: Ah! That is an important point of view. --  Thank you for pointing me at that.
<datzy1> DasEi: got address
<datzy1> before actuallyu
<bullgard> sacarlson: 136.7 GB.
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sacarlson> bullgard: that can't take long
<bullgard> sacarlson: But it took > 3 hours.
<sacarlson> bullgard: maybe it found an error and needed to really format
<thevishy> does anyone know how to install emerald ?
<jamescarr> fuser -n tcp 1099
<thevishy> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<bullgard> sacarlson: Yes it found an error.
<datzy1> DasEi: installed
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  emerald is basicaly dieing off.
<DasEi> datzy1: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<bullgard> My impression was that it really formatted-.
<thevishy> have you tried emerald Dr_Willis
<DasEi> datzy1: give url from trml here
<sacarlson> bullgard: maybe partition it smaller and see if it will so some parts faster
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  yes.. and its basically dead.. :)
<DasEi> tony_: what's this sansa fuse ?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  not worth messing with really.
<thevishy> so u removed it now ? ack to gnome is it ?
<thevishy> i see
<thevishy> back*
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  emerald is one of 3 window decaorators that compiz can use
<bullgard> sacarlson: I do not understand your English. Please say it in other words.
<baz> got a question for ya?, For some odd reason, my flash video playback has become very slow, however the other day, i had even full screen video playing smoothly, any first ideas as to what the problem is?
<Dr_Willis> gnomed kdes and emerald
<thevishy> along with ?
<sacarlson> bullgard: break it into smaller partitions and format each and see if they will format at a normal speed.
<thevishy> one is gnome and the other is KDE defaukt is it ?
<thevishy> okk
<sacarlson> bullgard: or trash it
<datzy1> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f73fb75e4
<datzy1> hold on...
<bullgard> sacarlson: Ah! ok. Thank you for your advice about breaking into smaller size partitions.
<ald85>  i have an acer one and i installed ubuntu 9 but its b¿not working right and i wanna downgrade to 8 but i cant, when i try
<ald85> to install it an error comes up something like kernel panic not syncing, how do i install it??
<bullgard> sacarlson: What do you mean by: "or trash it"? What should I do?
<datzy1> DasEi: looks like it worked
<DasEi> datzy1: your problem seems les severe, but let me look, second
<sacarlson> bullgard: that circulare receptical next to your desk that you put you garbage in.  put it there
<baz> eek, sansa fuse, i used to have a sansa mp3 player (in fact i have owned 2 different ones, terrible firmware in them, they were crap, about 1/4 of the features did not work!!!!
<tony_> help mee my sansa fuse will not connect with ubuntu linux 9.10
<om26er> every QT application on my system is showing weired fonts (non-anti-aliasing)
<sacarlson> bullgard: exuse my spelling
<baz> tony_ have you tried mounting it?
<datzy1> DasEi: ok
<mka> ald85, why not making a fresh ubuntu 8.xx install?
<datzy1> that is good news
<ald85> how?
<tony_> i tryed everything to get connect
<sacarlson> bullgard: well I have more money than time so I would go with the partition smaller and find working parts
<bullgard> sacarlson: I do not have reason to put it there.
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I backup a bootable usb disk? Can I create an iso?
<mka> ald85, from an iso cd
<bullgard> sacarlson: Ok, thank you for advising.
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo tune2fs -l | pastebinit
<baz> anyone else here ever dealing with slow flash video playblack (like with youtube)?
<DasEi> baz: sure, bad server
<twilightning> Good evening
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<om26er> baz, netbook?
<baz> dasei: um, youtube (hello) ,
<DasEi> baz: for that d/l it first, then watch from hd
<ald85> my netbook has no cdrom i tried from an usb but when the instalation start the error comes up and it just wont install
<twilightning> How can I open  desktop items in a singly click in Xfce?
<datzy1> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f2dc5c2c1
<twilightning> I didnt find any info in the forums
<erUSUL> twilightning: ask in #xubuntu
<om26er> ald85, and what is the error?
<twilightning> ok
<baz> om26er: not exactly, its a old P4 1.6GHZ laptop, but the other day flash video was playing back from xbuntu 9.10 with no problems (full screen as well), cant say i am having the same experience now
<mka> ald85, what is your problem with ubuntu 9.xx?
<tony_> need help with sansa fuse not connecting to unbuntu
<ald85> kernel panic: not syncing or something like that
<DasEi> datzy1: not  the needed output, parameter l (lower L) forgotten , any way , lets ....
 * om26er is not sure but suspects that compiz can effect fullscreen flash problem
<om26er> *cause
<Casey> can someone help me with mailx
<ald85> no matter what i do ive tried everything the adobe flash controller doesnt work and cant activate my webcam for live broadcast
<sacarlson> ald85 make sure the files on your usb are correct.  there are alot of bad usb flash on the market now.
<DasEi> datzy1: force a fs-check at the next reboot and check your packages again afterwards
<spirple> :O
<ald85> they're correct i checked em on another laptop
<sacarlson> ald85 oh sorry flash player
<datzy1> DasEi:  how do I force this?
<mattwynne> I'm running 9,10 with a linksys wireless USB stick. It keeps dropping the connection. Any ideas how I can debug it?
<datzy1> also, how do I check packages? DasEi
<ald85> so since i cant make flash player work i wanna downgrade and see if it works cuz i need it
<mattwynne> when I ping the machine from another one I get 'Host is down'
<tony_> omg, i need help with it
<tony_> anyone can help me with my sansa fuse problem
<canthus13> mattwynne:  Have you tested the wireless in windows?
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo fdisk - l                                                                    , just one drive /dev/sda  ?
<tony_> i did that
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo fdisk -l                                                                    , just one drive /dev/sda  ?(^tyopo*)
<baz> tony_, i have heard zero details concering your fuse not working, such as did it connect with anything else, any other versions of linux etc???
<datzy1> DasEi: there is another drive too
<datzy1> sdb1
<mattwynne> canthus13: no, I don't have a windows machine actually
<datzy1> or sdb
<DasEi> tony_: you want to connect a mp3 player to ubuntu then ?
<mattwynne> one ubuntu box and a few macbooks
<canthus13> mattwynne: Ah.  Do you know the exact chipset for that linksys adapter?
<om26er> tony_, ubuntuforums.org   and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu are good places to ask
<spirple> So, are there any game developers, or anyone who makes flash movies and needs electronic music of some sort?
<DasEi> datzy1: which is the ubu one ?
<Casey> do i use mailx with ssmtp to send mail?
<datzy1> DasEi: sda
<tony_> i did that i plug in nothing works
<llutz> Casey: you can
<mattwynne> canthus13 not off-hand. How would I find out? google it? or could they be different for the same model?
<om26er> DasEi, google it
<tony_> i change setting in player plug it in nothing works
<Casey> i need some help set it up
<canthus13> mattwynne: Google it.
<canthus13> mattwynne: The same model should always have the same chipset.
<DasEi> om26er: nick miss ?
<llutz> Casey: read man-page
<canthus13> mattwynne: Which model is it?
<dreamy> how can i get best info about "linux" and "music" ... is there any musician here ?
<canthus13> dreamy: What sort of info are you looking for?
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda
<datzy1> k
<om26er> DasEi, this was a suggestion to "what is ubuntuone"
<Dekkard> linux.. and music.. see also jack..jokosher..
<DasEi> om26er: nick miss ?
<sacarlson> dreamy: I played with some cool music stuf in ubuntu but last I tried in 8.04 some was broken
<dreamy> canthus13:  quality.. info about some apps :S
<om26er> DasEi, no, i thought you were asking what is ubuntu one..
<DasEi> tony_: so got your player with 1 gb, got to mount it then
<fanti> hello! why does the package visualvm depends on openjdk even if sun's java is already installed ?
<gui7> damn xsane is sooo slow :-/
<canthus13> dreamy: It's..... OK.  Could be a lot better, though.  YOu might look into Ubuntu Studio for starters.
<canthus13> dreamy: It's a remix geared toward multimedia creation.
<datzy1> DasEi: Bad majic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda,  Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<DasEi> om26er: no I'm actually I'm doing tony and da  right now
<dreamy> canthus13:  what about a good variaty of app s?
<sacarlson> dreamy I do use audacious to play all my music it works fine
<DasEi> datzy1: aharrr
<dreamy> canthus13:  ... could be bettter then the machintosh maybe?
<canthus13> dreamy: It comes with quite a few apps installed.  For audio recording, audacity is a bit like cakewalk.
<dreamy> ardour is what i use
<canthus13> dreamy: Mmm.... It has the potential, but it's not quite there yet.  You can still get production-quality results, though.
<sacarlson> dreamy but rosegarden is cool but not sure it's working for me now
<dreamy> sacarlson: what is that app about?
<mattwynne> canthus13: this one I think: http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-G-Portable-Adapter-WUSB54GP-BP/dp/B0001DA93E (it's stuck around the back of the machine behind the sofa!)
<datzy1> DasEi: something with ext4 and HDD firmware maybe?
<sacarlson> dreamy rosegarden is like a studio recorder player synth
<Casey> when i try to send mail i get
<ald85> some help here please
<Casey> send-mail: 553 5.1.0 server does not exist E2110
<Casey> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<datzy1> DasEi: just a guess.. I don't know what else changed...
<gui7> is there any way of making the preview window in xsane display the just-scanned image if i dont make a preview beforehand?
<canthus13> mattwynne: Depends on the version, looks like.  You'd have to get a look at the adapter to find out the exact version.
<llutz> Casey: you have to configure ssmtpd, not mailx
<canthus13> mattwynne: lsusb will get you the usb ID of the adapter, tho.
<DasEi> datzy1: so we are back to fs-check then ; the problem is e2fsck can easily damage a fs worse, when the hd is mounted , a  workaround is to have it mounted readonly, but that means altering grub's menu
<nickh> Good Morning -- has anyone else besides me have issues running XCONSOLE with Ubuntu 9.10?
<DasEi> tony_: open a terminal ..
<canthus13> mattwynne: And you might be able to google the ID to find out the exact version of the adapter.
<dreamy> sacarlson:  ok ill give it a try .. ty alot
<datzy1> DasEi: I don't know...
<sacarlson> DasEi you could boot with a live cd and run e2fsck
<sacarlson> dreamy no problem
<Casey> i need alittle help setting up ssmtp
<DasEi> sacarlson: if we could, we had half a hour ago ;-)
<nickh> XConsole won't run from a standard terminal, like it used to in 9.04, and when run as sudo, it will not output any system messages.
<DasEi> tony_: open ?
<spirple> any game developers here need music for anything? http://sites.google.com/site/bubbleslot/musicss/tinnitus.mp3 is something I'm working on atm
 * datzy1 contemplates his debian netinstall image that has also been downloaded
<DasEi> datzy1: also can use another cd, like knoppix, which boots on most computers
<datzy1> DasEi: might have something like that sitting around
<Casey> do i put my email in
<Casey> # Where will the mail seem to come from?
<Casey> #rewriteDomain=
<gui7> is it normal for xsane to be this slow writing file to disk?
<sacarlson> DasEi datzy1 ya or DSL that's only about 50meg might work too
<baz> well i just tried running the browser only in its own workspace, no difference
<DasEi> sacarlson: not sure if it brings fsck, (DSL)
<canthus13> gui7: How big is the file?
<sacarlson> DasEI: I'm not sure eather but fsck is almost standard at boot time
<LuisGMarine> Hey guys quick question.  I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my second hdd.  Is there a way to install grub on the second hdd from a usb stick?
<shafi> Hi, I update my ubuntu kramic and after a system reboot, I am getting this error message: "The default configuration for gnome power management have not installed correctly" any idea?
<LuisGMarine> I don't want to see grub when I turn on the comuter, instead for me to manually pick to boot my second hdd
<baz> this really sux, i just went through a battle for the last 2 days getting nvidia driver to work (wrong xorg.conf (thanks ubuntu) ) and a bcm4306 chipset which refuses to stay assoicated when using iwconfig, but works fine with network manager
<sacarlson> LusGmarine: well you only need one grub unless you plan to remove one of them at some time
<gui7> canthus13, about 38kb after being compressed into jpeg
<datzy1> DasEi: I found a D.S.L> cd
<gui7> canthus13, they're in bw
<canthus13> gui7: then no. It shouldn't take that long.
<llutz> Casey: there you put your domain (i.e. that-domain.local) in, if you have one. sent mail then appears as coming from xxxx@that-domain.local
<DasEi> datzy1: live-able, terminal ? boot it, try man fsck
<Casey> ok
<Casey> ty
<datzy1> k
<zonie> phxheat
<gui7> canthus13, it takes around 19 seconds for a single image
<sacarlson> lusgmarine if you want to play with other systems you might want to try virtualbox and run under the first system
<llutz> Casey: "man 5 ssmtp.conf"
<grendal_prime> is there a linux equiv of battlechess 4000?
<LuisGMarine> anyone hre isntall ubuntu off a 1gb flash drive?
<LuisGMarine> sounds like a fun project
<skrite> LuisGMarine, i have
<thevishy> i encounter extreme delays while pasting files form my HDD to flash drive
<nogger> HEY GUYS!! ;) I´m trying to run GTA San Andreas on WINE 1.1.35, and gta_sa.exe always crashes. I´ve made a thread about it in german as well - here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grand-theft-auto-san-andreas-howto/ -- more importantly though, here is the console output: http://pastebin.org/69417  -- Anybody here who can help me with this?
<skrite> LuisGMarine, had to because i built a single board computer and it has no IDE or SATA
<sacarlson> LuisGmarine: I tried but found the disk was counterfit and failed.  but it should work
<DasEi> LuisGMarine: I did few times
<Hilikus> whenever i open amarok or start playing a song or any sound in ubuntu i get a loud, short crackling noise. is this a known bug? anyone knows how to fix it?
<sacarlson> luisGmarine: I did get DSL to run and install from flash disk
<datzy1> DasEi: ok, man fsck
<baz> arrrggghhhh, just when i thought i was done with all the hassles
<LuisGMarine> is it the same as installing from a cd?
<gui7> canthus13, are 19 seocnds normal for a scan in xsane?
<LuisGMarine> I mean, I *could* burn a cd, but I'm bored
<crash82> Hello, Anyone can give me a hand setting up a vpn connection over ipsec + l2tp ?
<LuisGMarine> so I figured I'd install from a USB drive
<DasEi> datzy1: in the terminal-utils ?
<LuisGMarine> but I don't want to do it, if I'm going ot be suffering in the end
<shafi> any idea?
<baz> heh, when i tried to play a song in audacious it was set to pulseaudio, it just refused to play anything (no error message, nothing) my fix was to switch the output to alsa. try that!
<FireTek> can someone give me some help with a error i keep getting on ubuntu 9.10
<canthus13> gui7: For a scan? Sure.
<FireTek> Net::SSH::Perl->new() failed: Attempt to reload Net/SSH/Perl/SSH2.pm aborted.
<dtownhero> crash82: check out Synergy - a VPN client
<FireTek> Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/Net/SSH/Perl.pm line 52
<datzy1> DasEi: is that an option?
<dtownhero> !synergy | crash82
<canthus13> gui7: The scan speed has more to do with the scanner hardware.
<nogger> HEY GUYS!! ;) I´m trying to run GTA San Andreas on WINE 1.1.35, and gta_sa.exe always crashes. I´ve made a thread about it in german as well - here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grand-theft-auto-san-andreas-howto/ -- more importantly though, here is the console output: http://pastebin.org/69417  -- Anybody here who can help me with this?
<Casey> what should i put in hostname
<DasEi> LuisGMarine: use unetbootin, fine for that, install much quickwer (depending on stick n port, though), save cd
<sacarlson> LuisGmarine: you can try the systems with only the ISO file with virtualbox
<nogger> Casey: FuckPC?? ^^
<dtownhero> nogger: check out www.codeweavers.com
<baz> firetek: thats a perl module i reckon,
<datzy1> DasEi: I don't know what you mean
<miha> i wonder why blank screen has lcd lights on :D it is darker when gnome darkening effect starts... then it shines :D
<vonadhz> Hello I have a problem, I try to open a program, startupmanager and it opens, it says configuring then goes away and doesnt open . It used to open all the time its just starting to do this now
<LuisGMarine> nogger, have you tried that "Playonlinux" stuff?
<grendal_prime> nogger you try #wine?
<FireTek> I cant figure what i am missing
<nogger> dtownhere: DId you get it to run with that?
<DasEi> datzy1: if you enter man fsck in dsl, get manpages ?
<nogger> grendal_prime: thanks. ^^
<datzy1> DasEi: yes
<grendal_prime> you may want to look into paying for a subscription to cedega..
<dtownhero> nogger: I don't play that game but TF2 and WOW run fine in it.
<gui7> canthus13, what im finding starnge is that what takes the most time - over half the time - is after the scanner has stopped moving - in winblows xp it didnt take as long
<crash82> dtownhero, I have to connect to a vpn at work so I can't use other software :(
<DasEi> datzy1: fine, you know how to become root in dsl ?
<dtownhero> crash82: I connect to my work vpn all the time
<dtownhero> with that software
<datzy1> DasEi: no
<vonadhz>  Hello I have a problem, I try to open a program, startupmanager and it opens, it says configuring then goes away and doesnt open . It used to open all the time its just starting to do this now
<canthus13> gui7: Ah.  Could just be some sort of inefficienty with xsane.
<grendal_prime> especailly if you are going to be doing alot of gamming stuff... its like 5 bucks a month and they work all that stuff out for you.
<vonadhz> can someone help me
<DasEi> datzy1: heh, try su
<datzy1> ssh root@localhost?
<xiven> Where do sources go when you install a something-dev package?
<Slart> vonadhz: try running it from a terminal.. see if you get an error message
<vonadhz> me?
<xiven> Do you find them in /usr/src and /usr/include?
<vonadhz> okay
<baz> speaking of, is pulseaudio the default output device in ubuntu now???
<datzy1> DasEi: ok, don't know default pass
<Slart> baz: for most stuff, yes.. I think so
<Casey> when i send mail i get
<Casey> send-mail: 501 HELO requires valid address ()
<Casey> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<FireTek> Any ideas guys?
<baz> hmmm, after the response that i got from audacious, i wonder if thats not broken as well..
<vonadhz> Slart: yeah I got an error
<grendal_prime> night folks
<vonadhz> Slart: TypeError: expected string or buffer
<sacarlson> ﻿xiven they add to the include files
<sacarlson> ﻿xiven: probly at /usr/include
<vonadhz> Slart: what does that mean
<datzy1> DasEi: sudo su
<FireTek> Net::SSH::Perl->new() failed: Attempt to reload Net/SSH/Perl/SSH2.pm aborted.
<FireTek> Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/Net/SSH/Perl.pm line 52
<DasEi> datzy1: so root now ?
<Slart> FireTek: yea.. I've got lots of idea.. I want to make like a cake.. but huuge.. and then you put.. oh... wait.. you're talking about something else, aren't you? =)
<datzy1> yes
<xiven> As in all the files in /usr/include just go into /usr/include directly? There are no sub-directories for each applications includes?
<sacarlson> ﻿xiven you can look at the package in synaptic under properties and find out what files it adds at install
<vonadhz> Hello
<vonadhz> anyone
<DasEi> datzy1: mount                                    , make sure sda isn't mounted
<vonadhz> what does this error mean
<Slart> FireTek: you might want to repeat your entire question instead of just going "anyone?" or similar
<vonadhz> TypeError: expected string or buffer
<FireTek> I just did
<datzy1> DasEi: nope it's not
<DasEi> datzy1: fdisk -l                           ,find out your linux partitions (boot and /)
<vonadhz> ?
<llutz> Casey: maybe you should read/learn at least some basics about mailservers before trying to run one. its a real complicated stuff, with lots of traps you can tap in. 1st read documentation for ssmtp
<baz> its the second laptop that after using "hardware drivers" to install the dirver, it didnt work and i had to figure out another method, dosent anyone test this stuff? its terrible, it reminds of the old days with windoze
<vonadhz> slart: do you know?
<Slart> vonadhz: hard to say.. that error message wasn't very descriptive...
<Slart> FireTek: yes.. you did.. after a while =)
<vonadhz> should i tell you the entire log
<Slart> vonadhz: try pastebinning it
<DasEi> datzy1: like /dev/sda1  /dev/sda5  or whatever , if you had no spereate /boot, it's just /root
<Slart> !pastebin | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<baz> people ask me about ubuntu, and i just tell them its basically like dealing with windows.  nothing works well
<datzy1> DasEi: Boot /dev/hdb1
<jiffe99> is there anyway to disable any cacheing on disk writes so that all write commands do not return until it is physically written to disk?
<hudson> ??
<baz> i think i just wipe this install and battle with debain again, like i did on my old laptop......
<Hilikus> jiffe99: what about mounting the disk as sync ?
<miha> jiffe99 if you want to be sure it is all written, try unmounting. you cant unmount while busy :D
<datzy1> DasEi: looks hda1
<datzy1> for boot
<LuisGMarine> anybody here using banshee?
<vonadhz> http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<vonadhz> Slart:http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<jiffe99> what I am trying to do is test SAN failover time
<DasEi> datzy1: did you have a seperate /boot  ?
<datzy1> DasEi: both have a * under boot
<Slart> vonadhz: su-to-root ?? what is that?
<vonadhz> this is the error http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<vonadhz> wat?
<vonadhz> Slart: what?
<DasEi> datzy1: before you told sda is the ubu-hd, so hda in dsl
<swapnil> can anybody help me how to activate wireless internet connection on ubuntu.
<Casey> i not running a mail server i'm just tring to get this set up so i can get this script to send a email
<vonadhz> Slart: idk thats what it says in the command
<datzy1> DasEi: ok
<llutz> Casey: therefor you need a running mailserver
<miha> swapnil well you should see network manager tray icon.. click on available wireless network, enter key, and that is
<miha> it
<FireTek> can i get some help with this Error please.... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m608fb14d
<ted__> you just need to input ssd and wep info
<DasEi> datzy1: man e2fsck             , there, too ?
<Slart> vonadhz: wow.. it's a command.. installed by default.. never seen it before..
<vonadhz> Slart: did you know what it is now?
<vonadhz> Slart: ugg
<Casey> i know somethings
<swapnil> i have broadband connection with ethernet, which is  working fine on ubuntu but i want to activate it for wireless.
<datzy1> DasEi: got a man page, but said before loading man page, this is nto a busy box application
<Slart> vonadhz: from that it seems like it's a bug in the app..
<vonadhz> Does any one know what this error is
<swapnil> What need to do?
<vonadhz> http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<sacarlson> ﻿swapnil: what version of ubuntu?  you should be able to click on the double screen icon in the uper right to select what wireless network you want
<Hilikus> whenever i open amarok or start playing a song or any sound in ubuntu i get a loud, short crackling noise. is this a known bug? anyone knows how to fix it?
<vonadhz> slart: ye but it used to work
<miha> swapnil if your wireless network card is recognized by kerknel, you just pick network and enter key (assuming dhcp on router)
<xiven> Okay, thanks sacarison
<xiven> I
<miha> kernel
<xiven> I'll take a look at that
<miha> bah i cant type :(
<macman_> currently im on gnome and want to install kde just in case i want to use it .. is there a way i can install kde but keep gnome as my main desktop ?
<Slart> vonadhz: perhaps startupmanager was updated
<canthus13> macman_: Sure.
<DasEi> datzy1: let's try, I feel little scary using a - for me- seldom distro, concerning ext4 and possibly different arguments
<sacarlson> ﻿swapnil: I also asume you have a wireless access point that you can see from your location
<Slart> macman_: you can have KDE and gnome libraries running side by side.. ie run KDE apps while using the  gnome desktop
<canthus13> macman_: I don't remember the package name off hand, but it's not hard.
<swapnil> yes i have wireless access point and i using jonty .
<DasEi> datzy1: e2fsck -p /dev/hda1
<sacarlson> Slart: yes
<FireTek> can i get some help with this Error please.... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m608fb14d
<Slart> sacarlson: huh?
<vonadhz> Any one else
<vonadhz> know
<canthus13> macman_: I think you just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  then you can choose your session from the login screen.
<vonadhz> what this error may be
<vonadhz> anyone?
<vonadhz> http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<FloodBot3> vonadhz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Slart: I thought it was a question the answer was yes you can run kde and gonme libs
<swapnil> But wireless network card on right hand side is not detected.
<LuisGMarine> weird I can't find this "usb-creator.exe" inside the 8.04 release
<canthus13> vonadhz: Whatever script you're running is expecting a different type of variable.
<Slart> vonadhz: someone else has the same problem.. but in spanish http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/124102
<swapnil> it detect only ethernet .
<Slart> sacarlson: ahh.. ok.. thanks
<vonadhz> lol me no comprende espanol
<swapnil> Ethernet automatically .
<vonadhz> canthus13: can i fix it?
<datzy1> DasEi: says Filesystem has unsupported features while trying to open /dev/hda1
<demon_D_MAN> Okay I sometimes have a problem with my sound;
<demon_D_MAN> either internet sound is gone or either only the internet sound is working
<demon_D_MAN> does someone had the same bug in the past?
<nogger> Hombre, que pasa?
<canthus13> vonadhz: Probably, but I wouldn't know how.  You'd need to talk to someone who programs in whatever language the bug is happening in.
<datzy1> superblock could not be read
<trism> FireTek: you need to give more information, what were you trying to do when you got that error? what program were you running? etc?
 * canthus13 isn't a programmer. Sorry.
<vonadhz> does anyone program here lol
<Elive_user86_en> in what language?
<demon_D_MAN> vonadhz yes I do why
<datzy1> DasEi: could not be read, or does not describe a correct ext2
<datzy1> filesystem
<vonadhz> this language http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<demon_D_MAN> python?
<swapnil> sacarlson: Using jonty, and i think wireless network is not detected while ethernet connection is detected automatically.
<snake> how can i put a live cd on my flash drive
<vonadhz> demon_D_MAN: can you tell me what this error is http://pastebin.com/de4eadf1
<DasEi> datzy1: there we are, ext2,max ext3 expected, not a good idea to try fsck without options then, your risk (and choice), or find  out if dsl supports ext3  least
<Elive_user86_en> vonadhz, looks like your GUI is broken..
<Elive_user86_en> try reinstallling?
<LjL> snake: one way is to use unetbootin, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<swapnil> sacarlson: so according to me i need to set up my wireless network, but what is the procedure for that?
<demon_D_MAN> vonadz you might need to reinstall your gui but can I see whole the code?
<hamzaatova2> what can i do agaist script attacks in xchat?
<snake> LjL: does that app come on linux?
<vonadhz> Elive-user86_en: shit isnt that bad
<hamzaatova2> i always see file saving prompt
<vonadhz> demon_D_MAN: how can i do that?
<LjL> snake: click the link and find out...?
<demon_D_MAN> ? you are not the owner of the script
<DasEi> hamzaatova2: lower it's ressources, jail in apparmor or such (chroot like)
<sacarlson> ﻿swapnil: well do you have some kind of an access point or maybe your ADSL modem has one build in?
<demon_D_MAN> Nobody had sound problems in the past?
<sacarlson> ﻿swapnil: if not you need to go buy one and hook it up and then setup a name for it and that's about it
<sacarlson> ﻿swapnil: plug it into your present ethernet conection if you have one
<jaypur> i'm building a website, and it just looks really mess up on IE... and perfectly on firefox and chrome.... now what should i do hahaha?
<sacarlson> jaypur: stop using IE?
<DasEi> jaypur: asking ubuntu to develop ie ?
<sacarlson> jaypur: you can setup php to detect if the user is IE and send them to another page that fits that browser
<jaypur> DasEi, i hate IE, and i was thinking, this website is for a portifolio purpose... so what should i do if some uses IE and want to hire me ahahah
<jaypur> i was thinking to get a message at index
<jaypur> like
<jaypur> you need to use firefox
<demon_D_MAN> indeed
<demon_D_MAN> that would be the solution
<thekid> I installed a persistent ubuntu onto a flash drive now I can format the drive. any ideas?
<demon_D_MAN> if it really looks nice in firefox/chrome  don't mess with the code
<sacarlson> Jaypur: I've had sites tell me I had to have IE to work there so I had to fake them and send header to make them think I ran IE just to access them
<swapnil> sacarlson: yaa i have one access point, which has ethernet as well as wireless connection point. THe wireless point is working fine for windows, but not for ubuntu.
<DasEi> datzy1: so, you can-on you own risk- do : fsck /dev/hda1  but I'd rather check that ext 3 is supported from that call, testdik-runs are really -- time intensive
<jaypur> HAHAHA sacarlson
<demon_D_MAN> sacarlson: smart but do they still show up right?
<sacarlson> swapnil: if it works for windows it should work for unbuntu.  is is encrypted?
<sacarlson> demon_D_man yes they do
<thekid> how do u force format a usb drive
<sacarlson> thekid I think the command is dd
<jaypur> sacarlson, i dont know if i should have a message like, use firefox...
<demon_D_MAN> sacarlson: wth I don't understand those fools why do they only want ie
<thekid> i tried dd and it says the drive is read only
<DasEi> thekid: make sure drive isn't mounted, format with gparted
<vonadhz> Hi
<thekid> it is not mounted
<demon_D_MAN> vonadzh: hi again
<vonadhz> How come when I try to install a theme it says can not move directory over directory?
<sacarlson> demon_d_man microsoft must pay them?
<swapnil> sacarlson: yaa, but for windows its has its own installation CD, which helps to setup wireless network, but that installation is failed on ubuntu.
<vonadhz> ?
<demon_D_MAN> sacarlson: ah =D I just don't use microsoft products
<DasEi> vonadhz: you tried to copy or move files around
<grkblood1> whats a good video capture card that has an HD input
<vonadhz> I didnt
<dnivra> I hate to break up the IE debate guys but well it's OT. Head to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sacarlson> swapnil: encryped?
<vonadhz> if i just click download
<thekid> Any other ideas
<vonadhz> and open with theme manager
<vonadhz> it says that
<swapnil> sacarlson: yes.
<vonadhz> DasEi: howcome?
<DasEi> vonadhz: or the installer tried
<sacarlson> swapnil: just put the wep wap key number in and it should work
<jaypur> i'm supposed to be a professional webdesigner lol
<sacarlson> swapnil: do you know what the hex key number is?
<swapnil> sacarlson: no,
<thekid> How do you delete persistent ubuntu install from usb
<sacarlson> swapnil: well you will have to get that number before ubuntu can work
<DasEi> vonadhz: let's say you got a folder, containg 3 subfolders 1,2,3 , you then try to put 1,2,  into 3, doing it by mv /folder/*    /folder/F3  , then you won't move F3 into F3 , getting that error
<datzy1> DasEi: swapped my graphics card, got login screen first try
<vonadhz> DasEi: I see
<vonadhz> DasEiL thanks i got it
<sacarlson> swapnil: most routers have a browser login that you can set the wep key and find what it is
<swapnil> sacarlson: Ok, so should i ask to my service provider for wep wap key number?
<zonie> phxheat
<sacarlson> swapnil: you should ask him what the default IP address and user name and password to login to your router
<swapnil> sacarlson: yes, my ubuntu login is through web-browser.
<arghh2d2> Does anybody have any tips or alternatives to using unetbootin?  I've had no luck with it so far.
<DasEi> datzy1: it's somewhat strange, bad superblock won't have given you terminal with write-acces,  not sure what's on there
<sacarlson> swapnil: then go to wifi control of the website of the router and set or check the wep key
<sacarlson> swapnil: this is your personal router ADSL at your home?
<datzy1> DasEi: I don't know either...
<swapnil> sacarlson: yes, but provided by my service provider.
<DasEi> datzy1: so you could log in again now ?
<datzy1> DasEi: yea, GUI is working now
<DasEi> *in regular desktop
<sacarlson> swapnil: well if they setup the router then they should give you the hex key number
<DasEi> datzy1: anyway, force fsck to do a check soon then
<datzy1> DasEi: ok
<swapnil> sacarlson: and they provide me username , password and MAC id .
<DasEi> datzy1: sudo tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda
<sacarlson> swapnil: oh it's not encrypted it's just a login system
<sacarlson> swapnil: so it sounds like it works
<swapnil> sacarlson: with this information i am able to setup wireless connection on windows, but not on ubuntu. So i need hex key number as well.
<sacarlson> swapnil:  if you can already login to the web server with ubuntu then it's not encrypted.
<CShadowRun> xD
<swapnil> sacarlson: Oh, got ur point. Yaa, i am able to login but through ethernet. Wanna to login through wireless connection.
<mattwynne> guys where are the logs that tell me what happens when network manager tries to connect to a wireless connection?
<sacarlson> swapnil: oh ok well you should be able to login on ethernet and find or change the wep key then
<erUSUL> mattwynne: /var/log/syslog ?
<swapnil> sacarlson: how to find that wep key
<canthus13> mattwynne: cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep NetworkManager,
<sacarlson> mattwynee: tries or does connect?  you can look at the dhcp logs
<canthus13> err... no comma at the end of that.
<datzy1> DasEi: guess it didn't like my nvidia 6600
<sacarlson> mattwynee: dhcp leases
<mattwynne> sacarlson: it looks like it tries and fails the DHCP
<sacarlson> swapnil: what model route is it?
<DasEi> datzy1: very unlikely
<mattwynne> sacarlson: where do I find logs on the DHCP?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: with no address recieved?
<mattwynne> sacarlson: "DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it"
<LuisGMarine> why you having trouble connecting to a wireless network?
<LuisGMarine> because I am too, lol
<tsuna27> so i removed the networkmonitor on my panel how do i get it back
<datzy1> DasEi: Well, maybe made the diff between GUI and no GUI, guess there is still that fs issue
<sacarlson> mattwynne: well if your dhcp service is from ubuntu then it would be at /var/lib/dhcp
<swapnil> sacarlson: it its MM2211 wireless broadband model.
<LuisGMarine> right-click the panel, and then "Add to panel " and look for network applet
<dnivra> tsuna27: you mean Network Manager?
<tsuna27> dnivra: the thing that shows the wireless network and what % strength
<mattwynne> sacarlson: you mean the logs?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: you can snoop the network and see what trafic is happening with wireshark to find what is happening
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: Is there anyway to rename the ntfs drives?
<LuisGMarine> tsuna27, read what I just said up top
<dnivra> tsune27: ok. check out what LuisGMarine said.
<i0x71> does anyone know what binary is the login screen ?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: those are the leases on my system
<mattwynne> sacarlson: there are files in there. would it help if I deleted them? are they dirty old files confusing things?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: you dhcp might come from your router ADSL
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: label them ? maybe gparted can do it
<mattwynne> LuisGMarine: what have you changed on your system?
<LuisGMarine> mattwynne, nothing I'm rolling back to ubuntu 8.04
<mattwynne> sacarlson: I'm really confused - my wireless has just totally stopped working. I upgraded the firmware on my router, but I've also done abour 3 weeks worth of system updates on ubuntu
<LuisGMarine> I could see my wireless network, but it could never establish the connection
<sacarlson> mattwynne: delete for what? won't help anything
<LuisGMarine> brb
<LuisGMarine> I'll let you know how it goes, I'm going to try and boot from a usb stick
<DasEi> datzy1: think so, too but weird is still, that if you got a damaged superblock, it will be monter ro then, so no paste-install possible there, your syslog tells about 3ratelimits when gdm was running, the only fact about your fs is dsl - which I can't know- works so or else
<mattwynne> right so I should try using grub to boot into the old kernel from before the updates
<tsuna27> yeah it is not there the one that is the bars, i cant find it
<sacarlson> mattwynne: well try boot a small DSL (dam small linux) or window or other system to isolate what side your problem is on
<andyjb10> can someone help me resolve a random kernel panic with 64 bit karmic please?
<mhall119|work> anyone know how to group accounts for the same person in Empathy the way you can in Pidgin?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: that sounds good go old try that
<wad> My co-worker has a box with a virtual machine in it, running Ubuntu 8 (this old Ubuntu is the newest that works in this virtual box). Trouble is, he needs to run svn in it, and that old version of Ubuntu has an old version of svn. How can we upgrade just the svn?
<skrite> andyjb10, no such thing as random failure, something is causing it. :)  new install?
<TylerPlack> how do you find all blocked IP's via comand line?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL: can't label it using gparted. In fstab, which column should i place the label?
<andyjb10> yes
<andyjb10> liveCD was fine
<skrite> ok
<i0x71> do anyone know which binary is the login screen in 9.10 ?
<andyjb10> i think it may be something to do with the wireless card
<DasEi> wad: fresh install of the whole ?
<skrite> andyjb10, fail on first boot?
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: "rename the ntfs drives" what did you meant by that?
<wad> DasEi, ah, that's a good idea.
<andyjb10> no, fail after 10-30 minutes of normal use
<TylerPlack> how do you find all blocked IP's via comand line?
<mhall119|work> TylerPlack: blocked how?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL: I have a partition of type ntfs, with a name Downloads, now I wan't to rename it to something else.
<TylerPlack> from several failed login attemps
<TylerPlack> attempts*
<iceroot> TylerPlack: blocked with what? iptables? /etc/hosts.deny?
<DasEi> wad:todays installers are so fast, takes ~half an hour for a default install, and vbox features are also worth the job
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: the name of the mount point ?
<skrite> andyjb10, so you can log in? what apps are you running when it happens?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL: /media/Downloads. I did try change it, it doesn't change the label
<conb123> Where is xorg.conf now?
<sacarlson> ﻿i0x71 I think there are three binary file methods to login to ubuntu that are selectable one is KDE one is gnome and anther is like text.  gnome method I think is the default
<andyjb10> skrite: firefox, terminal, file browser, sometimes vlc and other stuff
<wad> DasEi, wait, I was thinking you suggested uninstalling Subversion completely from that Ubuntu install, then manually installing the latest version of the package.
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: just make a new directory and change fstab to match the new mount point
<wad> DasEi, Apparently this VM he's got won't run the latest Ubuntu. Not sure why he thinks that...
<erUSUL> conb123: there is none by default
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL: Ok, I'll try it. Thanks man. :)
<conb123> erUSUL: Oh, so what do i do if i want to change my X configuration?
<mattwynne> so it seems that, by upgrading the firmware in my netgear DG834PN router to the latest, I can no longer talk DHCP with it
<sayers> I've installed ubuntu server with lamp in a vbox how do I access phpmyadmin in a normal browser
<andyjb10> skrite: all of which have been open for at least a few minutes before the kernel panic
<_Narc_> Hey folks, any idea why I'm having a very troublesome * left click * since I updated yesterday ? I'm using a Desktop, not a laptop, I disabled Compiz but it's pretty random, still. When I experience it, I can click buttons, tabs, focus windows or anything... Thanks for your help.
<DasEi> wad: the newest (and also older versions) of vbox do fine, even lucid
<tsuna27> Where is Network Manager?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: you can turn dhcp one and off on the router.  you sure it turned on?
<andyjb10> just to check, a black screen of death and flashing caps lock LED does mean kernel panic, right?
<erUSUL> conb123: you can cretae one if you must. try « gksudo Xorg -configure »
<mhall119|work> _Narc_: are you sure it's not a physical problem with your mouse?
<mattwynne> sacarlson: it must be on because it's working for the laptops
<teknozwizard> LF: Anyone who can walk me through changing my splash screen + login screen to the "login scan fusion" offered by gnome art under the "Get more themes online" option in the appearance menu.
<wad> DasEi, ah, that makes it easier. Just use the latest Ubuntu under the latest vbox.
<_Narc_> mhall119|work: No, I'm sure, it worked fine, i never had any problem with it and it's actually working on Windows
<skrite> andyjb10, all packages up to date?
<andyjb10> yes
<sacarlson> mattwynne: ok cool and is it encrypted?
<andyjb10> update manager finds nothing new
<teknozwizard> LFcontinued: Have tried youtube and all other sites listed under google search "changing login and spalsh, ubuntu 9.10." running into problem as follows: (Can't seem to install the login scan fusion theme from gnome art as a proper theme.)
<sacarlson> mattwynne: does it work with wire?
<mattwynne> sacarlson: using WPA / PSK for wireless security if that's what you mean
<zonie> phxheat
<mattwynne> sacarlson: if that were physically possible I wouldn't be arsing around with this wireless lark :)
<DasEi> wad: yes, but also the last three vboxes (counting updates in whole numbers behind the dot) did well
<tos> ok some1 is spamming.,..
<tos> kid porn
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: try apt-get install startupmanager
<mattwynne> sacarlson: unfortunately it's in the wrong bit of the house
<skrite> andyjb10, when you say live cd was ok, did you run off of it as long as your install before crash?
<LjL> tos: err?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: yes ok very good do you have those numbers programed in your wifi settings in ubuntu?
<tos> * DCC RECV FATHER_PUNISHES_8_Y-O_DAUGHTER_WITH_COCK.MPEG to Tamika aborted.
<tos> * DCC RECV FATHER_PUNISHES_8_Y-O_DAUGHTER_WITH_COCK.MPEG to Markie aborted.
<tos> * DCC RECV FATHER_PUNISHES_8_Y-O_DAUGHTER_WITH_COCK.MPEG to Krystal aborted.
<tos> * DCC RECV FATHER_PUNISHES_8_Y-O_DAUGHTER_WITH_COCK.MPEG to YzOpkelZIOtIjv aborted.
<FloodBot3> tos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: trying now, one moment please.
<sacarlson> mattwynne: without them it will stop at trying to dhcp
<andyjb10> skrite: i used it for an hour checking everything worked before the install
<LjL> tos: how long ago was that, and was it from this channel?
<mattwynne> sacarlson: sorry which numbers do you mean? the WPA password?
<tsuna27> I cant get a cube cap for the bottom of the cube only the top one changes please help?
<LjL> tos: also, there was really no need to paste that publicly :|
<sacarlson> mattwynne: yes the wap/wep
<skrite> andyjb10, ok, we'll figgure it out
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Permissions denied.
<protojay> tos: might just be a virus... have you tried downloading and viewing it?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: wpa sorry yes that's what you need
<andyjb10> skrite: thanks for the help
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: startupmanager is a program that lets you change your boot splash
<mhall119|work> for USplash anyway
<mhall119|work> I don't know if it can handle XSplash
<mahngiel> is it possible to have all my programs installed onto another drive/partition and accessed by karmic?
<sacarlson> mattwynne: if your wifi device is broadcom you may have a problem with the driver
<mhall119|work> mahngiel: yes
<skrite> andyjb10, hope i can help anyway :)  can you paste the output of dmesg somewhere?
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Opened under "sudo apt-get," installing now.
<mahngiel> mahall119|work: is that the essence in having a /root /home /data partition setup?
<andyjb10> skrite: i am in win7 atm, but i did copy kern.log somewhere
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Installation complete, please proceed with advice.
<skrite> andyjb10, ok, when it crashes, is there a particular piece of hardware that you are using?
<mattwynne> sacarlson: so the WPA is definitely there, and I can see wpa_supplicant doing some happy things in syslog, but the DHCP still fails
<sacarlson> mattwynne: try turn off encryption and see if that works
<skrite> andyjb10, i had a box kernel panic on me once each time i opened the cd tray
<mattwynne> schestowitz: this was all working a couple of hours ago
<mattwynne> sacarlson: good idea
<zonie> phxheat
<andyjb10> skrite: not that i am aware of
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: it should have installed a menu item somewhere, probably administration or preferences
<protojay> tos, u still theeer>
<andyjb10> skrite: i did have to poke my wireless card into life by using a package i found on launchpad, but the laptop is using the internet for at least 10 minutes before it crashes
<tobiasz> why doesn't gstreamer work at all?
<mahngiel> protojay: he was banned
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: try just: sudo startupmanager
<chazco> Hi... how can I enable surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I installed XP and it supports it (Mic/Line-in used)... but Ubuntu won't... any ideas? Motherboard is a Geforce6100SM-M and audio chip is ALC660.
<LjL> mahngiel: that's not the case.
<souch13> hey guys, got a problem you might be able to help me with, i've just downloaded gspca which i hoped would help get my webcam working, everything went fine, after looking at a youtube tutorial, but when it comes to opening a program to view the webcam, i get an error saying error opening v4l : no space left on device
<tsuna27> I can't seem to get the bottom cube cap on compiz
<BLOODCLAW> is there anyway to get firefox and rythmbox to play audio at the same time?
<protojay> ah shame, he was funnny
<protojay> :P
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Operation complete. Accessed properly. Looking at Startup-Manager. On Appearances tab. Do I need to add all images from my login-scan-fusion folder?
<Doonz> wow there are alot of retards on this network. its the only network im on that i constantly get hammered with keyloggers and now im getting dcc porn
<tos> yah im here
<tos> wassup
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: startupmanager only handles the boot splash, not the login screen
<protojay> lol
<protojay> is Doonz ur other account?
<tech404> Does anyone know how to get gnome to look at a local file for proxy autoconfiguration?
<tos> mine?
<skrite> andyjb10, don't think that would be it then,  can you force re-install your kernel? i think you can do that through synaptic
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Alright, I'll load the Splash image I've got via the "Bootloader themes" option, correct?
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: unfortunately, it seems they didn't add much customizability to the new login screen config
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: no, not bootloader
<skrite> andyjb10, using 9.10 ?
<mahngiel> LjL: so, if i wanted to have a small partition for the system and it's main dependencies, and a partition for all the programs i download/use, how would i go about that? it's not like windows where i can install on a particular drive - from what i've seen
<andyjb10> skrite: yes
<LjL> mahngiel: err... i was replying to tos being banned
<mhall119|work> booloader is grub, which lets you choose which OS/kernel you boot with
<tobiasz> any way to get gstreamer to work?
<mhall119|work> you want USplash configs
<mhall119|work> which provides the initial boot progress screen
<mahngiel> LjL: ah, i see.
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Correction accepted. One moment please.
<erUSUL> mahngiel: put /usr on its own parition
<tobiasz> why is totem in ubuntu if you can't watch youtube with it?
<erUSUL> mahngiel: put /usr on its own partition
<LjL> mahngiel: but anyway you *can* install on a particular drive or partition.,
<tos> ljl, yes this channel
<mhall119|work> Ubuntu 9.10 added an additional splash screen, XSplash, which I'm not sure how to configure
<tos> no i didnt look at them mpeg...
<andyjb10> skrite: will i need to re-install the wireless card's package too?
<protojay> tos: aw alright, probably wasnt really child porn anyway...
<mhall119|work> tobiasz: I can watch youtube in totem
<tobiasz> I never could
<BLOODCLAW> is there anyway to get firefox and rythmbox to play audio at the same time?
<mahngiel> erUSUL: so, i would need /usr /root and /data partitions?
<mhall119|work> BLOODCLAW: that should be working by default
<tos> thats cool.. just the spam of 500 dcc sends of that is annoying.. want to let some1 know so they stopped.
<macman_> can somone explain our help me with this .. im following a guide right ... i can't find /var/autofs/cdrom/cdrom http://pastie.org/759073
<meway> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop computer but my wireless adapter (usb) (wg111t_1_2) Is not working can someone help me?
<tobiasz> mhall119|work you must have configured and installed something, because I don't believe it work out of the box
<erUSUL> mahngiel: no need to separate /root neither /data (i would separate /home)
<mhall119|work> macman_: check /media/cdrom
<sacarlson> ﻿BLOODCLAW I can play two things at the same time in ubuntu 8.04 so I think the answer is yes
<tobiasz> mhall119|work it doesn't on any computer with ubuntu I've seen so far
<protojay> tos: i wonder why ur the only one targetted ;) hmmmm
<mhall119|work> tobiasz: It's worked on the 3 I've owned
<john> HI
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Operation cannot be completed. Splash-DeepBlue.png is not an acceptable format. When trying to open it, and "save as: Splash-DeepBlue.so," operation failed. *.so is not an acceptable format. Please advise.
<jolaren> john;  HI
<mhall119|work> maybe I installed some additional codecs
<mhall119|work> I usually do
<tos> no idea...
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: .png files are not a splash or login theme, they're just an image
<tobiasz> mhall119|work you are lucky to have some "upgraded ubuntu version" better than mine then
<tos> fbi trying to frame me
<tos> lol
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: Is there a way to convert it to a splash format?
<tos> who knows
<mhall119|work> tobiasz: we all have the same Ubuntu, just different packages installed
<mahngiel> erUSUL: ok, so i would have a karmic partition as well as a /home partition. the 'home' partition would house all my post-installation programs and data, and the karmic would house all the main dependencies such as the kernel
<mhall119|work> teknozwizard: I'm not sure
<chazco> Hi... how can I enable surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I installed XP and it supports it (Mic/Line-in used)... but Ubuntu won't... any ideas? Motherboard is a Geforce6100SM-M and audio chip is ALC660.
<LjL> protojay: look, he's not the only one. DCC spam is a known and recurring phenomenon, other people have complained in other channels too. you don't need to be the smart'un.
<_Narc_> Hey folks, any idea why I'm having a very troublesome * left click * since I updated yesterday ? I'm using a Desktop, not a laptop, mouse is working on other OS, I disabled Compiz but nothing work. I think it happens when I launch Firefox but not sure. When I experience it, I can't click buttons, tabs, focus windows or anything... Thanks for your help.
<meway> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop computer but my wireless adapter (usb) (wg111t_1_2) Is not working can someone help me? My ubuntu version is 9.10 -the Karmic koala-
<protojay> LjL, oh right, i didnt know...
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: so with security off, it works. I've gone back to the old kernel I was using this morning, so it must be due to the bloody router upgrade.
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: thoughts?
<erUSUL> mahngiel: no; home holds data. most programs install on /usr/ mainly. core things install in /
<mhall119|work> meway: have you rebooted again since the initial install?
<mahngiel> meway: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<mattwynn_> I've had trouble with WPA on older ubuntus but this one seemed fine
<erUSUL> mahngiel: why do you want separate partitions?
<skrite> andyjb10, i don't think you will need to re-install the wireless package.
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: well you did two things instead of one.  it could be the encryption or the kernel
<erUSUL> mahngiel: what are you exactly trying to do?
<Younder> mattwynn_,  the .31 kernel or the .26 kernal distributed with ubuntu?
<meway> mhall119|work: yes I have im currently on my laptop wich wireless worked right away
<skrite> andyjb10, did the wireless package come as part of apt? or did you install from somewhere else?
<precrack> Hey
<mhall119|work> meway: what chipset do you have?
<mahngiel> erUSUL: mainly for backup. i just want to have a small house for all the core installs, and a place for all my extra software
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: no I've just booted into the kernel version I was running this morning when all was well
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: my guess is you have a broadcom wifi device and it don't work encrypted
<meway> wireless adapter (usb) (wg111t_1_2)
<tobiasz> can some one tell my why doesn't gstreamer work at all and never did? Got 4 computers neither works with it
<meway> mhall119|work: wireless adapter (usb) (wg111t_1_2)
<precrack> Hey how do you get the interface name of a usb wireless?
<mhall119|work> tobiasz: did you install the codecs you need?
<tobiasz> one 9.10 two 9.04 machines and one 8.10
<sacarlson> mattwynn_ well if it's encryption then you eather have the wrong key set or it's the driver
<mattwynn_> Younder: 2.6.31.14-generic
<erUSUL> mahngiel: so you want to backup only /usr for example?
<tobiasz> how do I quick quote in xchat?
<apipkin> does ubuntu have anything like spotlight or windows quick search?
<mattwynn_> Younder: I think system update took it up to 2.6.31.16 this afternoon
<erUSUL> !tab | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sacarlson> mattwynn_ I've spent a whole day working on getting broadcom wifi to work encrypted on ubuntu 8.04 and failed.
<tobiasz> erUSUL, thx
<chazco> Hi... how can I enable surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I installed XP and it supports it (Mic/Line-in used)... but Ubuntu won't... any ideas? Motherboard is a Geforce6100SM-M and audio chip is ALC660.
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: I guess it's the driver - the reason I started messing about with this is the machine has been dropping it's connection
<mhall119|work> apipkin: gnome-do and deskbar-applet
<mahngiel> erUSUL: essentially, yes. and if i dual-booted with , say, kubuntu, I could share the files via a link instead of downloading it twice
<meway> mhall119|work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111  may be what im looking for
<tobiasz> mhall119|work I only installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mattwynn_> (so when I say everything was working this morning...)
<sacarlson> mattwynn_ what does lspci say?
<apipkin> mhall119|work: i dont know what that means :-/
 * apipkin looks at google
<warriorforgod> chazco: Have you tried this.  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<mhall119|work> tobiasz: there are several gstreamer codec packages
<sacarlson> mattwynn_ or is it a usb device lsusb
<chazco> warriorforgod - Yes, no luck
<Doonz> Hey guys is it possible to use regular expressions in a rsync command?
<tobiasz> mhall119|work which one do I need to watch youtube in totem
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: yeah it's a usb device - Linksys WUSB54GP
<mhall119|work> apipkin: they are programs that work like spotlight
<erUSUL> mahngiel: i do not think is woth the trouble. core thigs (outside /usr ) are only a few hundred MiB. i will use a parition for root and another for /home
<apipkin> ah :)
<mhall119|work> tobiasz: depends on the codec used by the youtube video
<warriorforgod> chazco: How abou this one?  http://ubuntuguide.net/make-sound-quality-better-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic-with-pulseaudio-equalizer
<gharz> guys, i'm using karmic... beside the date&time on the panel there was a button which shows my username and when i click that button it has options to restart, suspend, lock, shutdown... it's gone now... how do i install it again?
<meway> mahngiel:  thanks :)
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: never played with that never seen any bad things about it
<apipkin> mhall119|work: like this ? http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/145368
<mahngiel> erUSUL: and share the /home with the other OS, with different users, correct?
<mahngiel> meway: np
<erUSUL> gharz: right click choose add to panel
<mhall119|work> apipkin: yes, those
<jiffe99> anyone know why it takes a long time to ssh login to any of my 9.10 machines?
<mhall119|work> I like Deskbar, others like Gnome-Do
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: if you want encryption then maybe go VPN instead forget wpa
<mhall119|work> jiffe99: PAM modules perhaps
<erUSUL> mahngiel: what other OS ? another linux distributions ? yes you could do that
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: i just want security - I live in central london
<jiffe99> most are default install
<erUSUL> mahngiel: but make sure the UID so not clash between distributions
<mcce11> How do I fix "libsigc++ not installed"?
<mahngiel> erUSUL: ofc other linux distros! :) i won't use M$ or Mac. any tips on the UUIDs?
<supertux1> mcce11 sudo apt-get install libsigc++
<supertux1> :|
<gharz> erUSUL: it's not the user switcher... it has different color and appearance... it's got a balloon beside my name...
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: turn off dhcp go static IP and go VPN.  maybe too much trouble and not easy for many to use
<gharz> :(
<mahngiel> erUSUL: just trying to get a setup to where no matter the distro, i have access to the same files
<erUSUL> mahngiel: ubuntu/debian assing 1000 to the first user you create and go up from that make sure the other users in the other distros do not use 1000 too
<jesse2> is there a way i can force eject it so that I may insert disc 2 and continue the installation?
<mattwynn_> sacarlson the thing is, I was using a static IP until this morning too - it's a server basically so that's the use case I want
<jesse2> woops
<mcce11> "E: Couldn't find package libsigc"
<mahngiel> erUSUL: how would i ensure that... if say i installed ubuntu and then kubuntu?
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: When downloading splash screens from the gnome art website you get to via "Get more themes online" option under preferrences, you have to right click "save image as" <image name>.so and it will load properly in startupmanager.
<jesse2> hello.  im trying to install Civilization IV via wine.  Set up is going well, however, its asking for disc 2 (its a 3 disc set). The problem is: I am unable to eject the disc so I can put in the next one.
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: I actually thought DHCP would be simpler!
<erUSUL> gharz: indicator-applet-session is the name displayed in properties
<meway> mahngiel:  what if I dont have the cd but I have a folder with the drivers? and im not connected to the internet?  Included on the CDROM provided with the device are Windows drivers. Place the CD in the drive and install these with ndiswrapper:
<mahngiel> jesse2: you have to unmount it first
<mhall119|work> mcce11: sudo apt-get install libsigc++)c2
<jiffe99> after login everything seems to be fine, it is just the initial login that seems to take forever
<erUSUL> mahngiel: you can have gnome and kde in the same ubuntu install
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: not on the sever side I keep them static
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: I notice from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB54GP that people have had to do hacky things to get WPA to work
<jesse2> mahngiel: it wont seem to let me unmount it without killing hte process
<jiffe99> I'm seeing this on production machines at work and machines I have setup at home
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: aah that's it then
<mattwynn_> sacarlson: but that was on an older version of ubuntu
<sacarlson> mattwynn_: well seem in the later version just more things are broken not less
<Richard_Simmons> Are there any addons for firefox that will make flash load in low quality mode
<gharz> brb
<Guest99488> ciao
<gharz> thanks, erUSUL. i'll just logout and login to see it
<mahngiel> meway: let me get you the link with the ndiswrapper intel. i never used it, i used fwcutter for my drivers
<mcce11> mhall119|work: "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'"
<mahngiel> meway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<meway> mahngiel thx i will take a look :)
<dinosaurvskitten> can someone recommend an email client that does not crash randomly (rules out evolution) and that does not corrupt imap folders (rules out thunderbird)?
<mahngiel> erUSUL: i am aware of that.  let me replace kubuntu with... PCBSD
<`mOOse`> can anyone recommend a pgm that I could use to format my flash drive to ext4 from windows?
<mahngiel> 'm00se': gparted
<`mOOse`> mahngiel - thanks...I looked for a windows version but didn't find one - got any ideas?
<sacarlson> ﻿mOOse  gparted
<mahngiel> 'm00se': window's disk manager allows you to format
<teknozwizard> mhall119|work: (Problem: Logging out to view the new splash screen does not show the splash screen change. Seeking alternate options at a later time. Thank you for your help.)
<erUSUL> mahngiel: maybe the second OS installer let you choose the uid of the user it creates during install. if that is not the case. you can change it after installation
<dinosaurvskitten> mahngiel, not to ext4
<dinosaurvskitten> mahngiel, which is what he's asking for
<nix--> hi
<`mOOse`> yea, I didn't think so either dinosaurvskitten
<sacarlson> ﻿mOOse  opps windows sorry I only know linux/ubuntu
<mahngiel> dinosaurvskitten: got it.
<`mOOse`> zok sacarlson - thanks though!
 * mahngiel waves to nix--
<Richard_Simmons> There isn't much for "not windows supported partition types" in windows
<mcce11> It says " bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)' "
<Richard_Simmons> er, filesystems
<`mOOse`> I guess I could do it from a live cd
<mahngiel> 'm00se': windows doesn't like many things aside from ntfs. you could use the gparted live cd
<sacarlson> ﻿mOOse gparted can do stuf that windows can't even do on a flash drive like multi partion
<jolaren> Has anyone of you managed to compile the source for voddler in ubuntu?
<mahngiel> 'm00se': you can even get it via usb
<mcce11> Do I need to add libsigc.sourceforge.net to sources?
<lstarnes> mcce11: try sudo apt-get install libsigc++0c2 libsigc++-dev
<`mOOse`> sacarlson...where do I find a windows version though?
<gharz> erUSUL: i've installed that applet-session but it doesn't appear on my panel?
<mahngiel> erUSUL: thanks for the intel, i appreciate it. i have another question for you
<sacarlson> ﻿mOOse you can run it from a live cd on ubuntu
<erUSUL> gharz: looked again in the right click on panel add to panel list ?
<guinness> hi all
<gharz> erUSUL:
<sacarlson> ﻿mOOse no install needed
<gharz> erUSUL: found it...
<gharz> thanks...
<mahngiel> erUSUL: if i downloaded a large file to fat32, could that break the file and keep it from being burnable?
<`mOOse`> k...makes sense - I'll go do that now - thanks again
<Richard_Simmons> Windows can't use ext4 so there's no reason for anything that supports filesystems other than FAT and NTFS to exist on windows.
<klown> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gharz> i think it got deleted when i removed empathy with remove empathy* parameters... thanks, erUSUL
<sjokkis> hey. pressing my capslock key toggles the function key on (but not off again). how can i disable this behaviour?
<mcce11> Istarnes: Thank you
<erUSUL> mahngiel: you can not save files bigger than ( 4 GiB -1 B ) in a fat32 filesystem it will error out
<mark__> helloo everyone
<mcce11> It still says "libsigc++ not installed."
<sacarlson> ﻿erUSUL: i think that's fat16 fat32 can go bigger
<mahngiel> erUSUL: yes, i knew that. but my kubuntu iso keeps breaking when i try to burn it. i've tried k3b and brasero, and all i get is errors from block problems
<Richard_Simmons> fat32 is 4GB.
<mark__> why is it my pidgin cant connect??
<mahngiel> erUSUL: but the md5sum checks out
<erUSUL> sacarlson: no; fat16 is even more limited
<erUSUL> mahngiel: i dunno then;
<mark__> i really need it
<gharz> thanks, erUSUL!!!
<erUSUL> gharz: np
<lstarnes> mcce11: what is giving you that error?
<mahngiel> erUSUL: aye, me neither. so i'm reformatting my storage partition to ext3. and which is what started my original question. but thanks, time for the livecd.
<sacarlson> erUSUL: fat32 is 32gb max  http://www.allensmith.net/Storage/HDDlimit/FAT32.htm
<Richard_Simmons> Are there any addons for firefox that will make flash load in low quality mode? High quality just kills my system.
<mahngiel> 'm00se': did you find the gparted live cd?
<guinness> hi all. changing from eeebuntu on Acer Aspire One to Moblin. All the files i saved under Eeebuntu though are permissions protected and cannot be opened under the new OS. Anyone know how i can get around this?
<erUSUL> sacarlson: you do not have to take my word for it. check it yourself. in windows or in linux. max filesize is 4 GiB - 1B
<mcce11> lstarnes: "sudo '/path/to/Cisco Aironet/linux/install'"
<Adrian2mil9> hi all , anyone can tell me how i can restart automatic init.d/networking after log into gnome ??
<sacarlson> erUSUL: the link I added showed it
<lstarnes> mcce11: I don't know anything about that program, sorry
<Repaterion> hi
<Hilikus> where is the right place to put svn repositories?
<sacarlson> erUSUL: I've been playing with usb drives and happen to know this
<nik_> I had installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot with windows xp. It ran for around 2months and today I just tried installing Via chipset drivers on it. Some errors appeared but I still rebooted the system after it  finished. After rebooting, the GRUB appears when I select Linux a text login screen apears which continously blinks and i m not able to enter linux GUI
<Temppu> help, anyone know here, why I can't install Opera on Ubuntu Netbook remix (need libqt3-mt, which need libaudioetc....) is there reason for this and way around it?
<mcce11> lstarnes: But what about the libsigc++ error?
<Repaterion> is there anyone who can help me with an update to Easytag?
<guinness> can anyone recommend any rooms for ppl new 2 linux. this one is very busy
<sacarlson> ﻿erUSUL: I had an 8 gb USB flash formated in fat32 that was working
<tony_> natas
<lstarnes> mcce11: if you have the right packages installed, it should work
<lilleman> I just installed 9.10 64 bit desktop minutes ago, and get "Disconnecting: Corrupted MAC on input" when using scp to copy from my server. The SSH-link also dies unexpecedtly when I mount it in the file browser... I can copy the files over http without a problem. Any ideas?
<tony_> nastas
<lstarnes> mcce11: but I don't know how that program determines what is and is not installed
<tobiasz> is there any fix for adobe flash controls to be more responsive other than disabling compiz?
<warriorforgod> guinness: What distro are you using?
<lstarnes> mcce11: also, make sure that build-essential is installed
<tobiasz> I mean like buttons and stuff
<guinness> eeebuntu 4 acer aspire 1
<caseys> i need someone to help me set up ssmtp
<erUSUL> sacarlson: read what i say maximun *file* size *not* maximun partition/volume size
<mcce11> lstarnes: build-essential?
<Younder> lilleman, sounds like a ipv6 vs. ipv4 problem.
<DasEi> guinness: can got to #kubuntu or #xbuntu, or use ubuntuforums.org for a softer environment
<nik_> who is talking to whome?
<lstarnes> mcce11: the package that is required for compiling programs in C or C++
<guinness> k thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿guinness:  you can change the file permisions with chmod -r username:username  *
<gharz> thanks, guys!
<lilleman> Younder: Interesting... I only run ipv4 everywhere... if not 9.10 have auto-enabled it somewhere *looking*
<Adrian2mil9>  anyone can tell me how i can restart automatic init.d/networking after login into gnome ??
<nik_> who is talking to whome?
<nik_> I had installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot with windows xp. It ran for around 2months and today I just tried installing Via chipset drivers on it. Some errors appeared but I still rebooted the system after it  finished. After rebooting, the GRUB appears when I select Linux a text login screen apears which continously blinks and i m not able to enter linux GUI
<sacarlson> ﻿erUSUL: oh very sorry you are probly correct my mistake
<lcb> hi. on a new and clean Karmic Koala (32-bit) installation, both usb keyboard and mouse behave erratically; keyboard response is slow or not at all in graphics (only on console works correctly) and mouse right click button, for instance, is not working. this is happening on clean 9.10 xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu. what should i do?
<blakkheim> !repeat > nik_
<ubottu> nik_, please see my private message
<meway> mahngiel This almost requires me to connect it to the internet with a cord lol well I will do that and hope for the best :)
<yeason> I'm trying to install ubuntu and it's having problems with my hard drives. I'm not sure where the problem is. For one drive I can use fdisk to list the partition table but I can't actually mount the partition. For the other drive I can't get anything from fdisk at all
<lilleman> Adrian2mil9: Open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and write "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Adrian2mil9> lilleman >> i known that , the ask is how can make it automatic
<mcce11> lstarnes: I just installed it.  Do I also need to add http://libsigc.sourceforge.net to Sources?
<lstarnes> mcce11: no.
<DasEi> yeason: is there a whole disk shall be used for ubuntu ?
<samaelszafran> oh god ;x
<lstarnes> mcce11: that isn't even an apt repository, so adding that will not do anything
<samaelszafran> so much ppl.
<samaelszafran> anybody switched to alsa on karmic?
<samaelszafran> I can't get it quite working.
<yeason> DasEi: I have two 320GB's that used to be in raid 0, I think one is dead but the other is what I'm trying to install on
<mcce11> lstarnes: I want to show you the full error, but how do I show you using pastebin?
<DasEi> yeason: ic, hard or soft raid ?
<lstarnes> mcce11: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, post it, then give me the resulting link
<samaelszafran> right.
<samaelszafran> one big garbage.
<yeason> DasEi: hard, but one of the drives started dropping out every time I rebooted. so right now I just want to try getting the thing up with the remaining drive
<DasEi> yeason: and of course have either settled the hard-raid card or better plugged it directly to your mobo ?
<mcce11> lstarnes: Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/348261/>
<caseys> who has used ssmtp?
<tony_> nastas
<blakkheim> caseys: what do you need help with
<lilleman> Adrian2mil9: ah. have a look at .xinitrc
<caseys> setting it up
<Adrian2mil9>  anyone can tell me how i can make restart automatic init.d/networking after login into gnome ??
<yeason> DasEi: I was using the onboard raid card, I've now disabled it. I've actually tried every possible combination of controller settings to various different results. I have yet to get it to actually r/w to the drive
<blakkheim> caseys: ok.. specifically which part?
<gdiz> hello everyone, I have an ipod touch that I am trying to find the device path for (i.e. /dev/USBDEVICE/) does anyone know how to do that?
<lilleman> Adrian2mil9: It is ran when your X is initialatizing. I dont know how to make it sudo tho :S
<DasEi> Adrian2mil9: few ways, paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<Adrian2mil9> lilleman >>> .xinitrc in my $HOME ??
<caseys> the config
<lstarnes> mcce11: what do you get from aptitude search libsigc++?
<llutz> gdiz: "dmesg" after pluging it in
<tony_> my sansa fuse will not work on my linux i tryed everthing
<lstarnes> mcce11: you should also look for libgtkmm with the same command
<DasEi> yeason: fine then, can you boot a live cd ?
<blakkheim> caseys: see if this helps. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<lilleman> Adrian2mil9: Yeah... but that will execute it as your user... you want it to be executed as root... and that is beyond me :S
<yeason> DasEi: yea, its up at the moment
<tony_> my sansa fuse will not work on linux need help
<Adrian2mil9> lilleman >> my dns not working if i not restart networking and dnsmasq after logon
<DasEi> yeason: run gparted
<tony_> my sansa fuse will not work on linux need help
<tony_> my sansa fuse will not work on linux need help
<blakkheim> !repeat | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> tony_: please avoid repeating; we can hear you
<tony_> k
<tony_> sorry
<recmajkemi> hello linux ppl its my second day on ubuntu or any linux OS at all, and ofcourfse i have birth cramps
<tony_> where nastas
<Richard_Simmons> What are you talking about, we can't hear tony_ go on about his sansa fuse like a broken record player at all!
<lilleman> Adrian2mil9: Odd... I'm not very good with this. I just happend to know xinitrc is ran after you've logged in. :)
<mcce11> lstarnes: Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/348264/>
<yeason> DasEi: it's up. It still shows an entry like the raid controller is enabled but it isn't. It's also showing the drive by itself.
<tony_> i tryed everthing guys it will not work
<lstarnes> mcce11: you don't need the full title
<sayers> Ive installed ubuntu server in virtualbox, how do I allow access on the same computer to phpmyadmin or ssh from it, both seem to not connect.
<blakkheim> Adrian2mil9: what DE/WM are you using? it probably has an "autostart" feature you can add a script to
<mcce11> lstarnes: What do you mean?
<protojay> recmajkemi, nice to have you aboard, we will be happy to answer any questions
<DasEi> yeason: select that drive (make SURE you don't mess with that),  and write an empty ms-dos-table to it
<protojay> :)
<yeason> I did already, =)
<lstarnes> mcce11: aptitude search libgtkmm
<yeason> DasEi: I did that already. =)
<DasEi> yeason: that'll destroy all on it, including the raid info
<lstarnes> mcce11: also, try this: sudo apt-get install libsigc++-2.0-dev libsigc++-1.2-5c2 libsigc++-1.2-dev
<DasEi> yeason: sure it isn't mounted ?
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> intrepid
<apipkin> odd question. does ubuntu have something similar to the "snap" feature windows 7 has?
<yeason> DasEi: yea, I couldn't mount it if I tried
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> intrepid and gnome
<apipkin> i'm sure that wasn't an original idea :P
<DasEi> yeason: open a second terminal(Tab),  verify by mount
<gdiz> llutz, forgive my ignorance, I ran dmesg, which gave me a whole list of information.  does dmesg give me a listing sort of like a log?  I am having trouble finding the ipod touch in all of this
<blakkheim> Adrian2mil9: gnome. ok, so if you go to ~/.config/autostart, is anything there?
<yeason> DasEi: what exactly do you want me to check for? the drive has an empty partition table, it wont mount
<llutz> gdiz: disconnect it; connect it, read dmesg, watch last lines
<adalal> anyone knows why i can't use tab to list options on a ubuntu server?
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> in my $HOME
<meway> mahngiel This almost requires me to connect it to the internet with a cord lol well I will do that and hope for the best :)
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> in my $HOME ??
<januszeal> How can I find out what interface a drive is connected with (IDE/SATA) in ubuntu? (Can't open the case sadly)
<blakkheim> Adrian2mil9: yes. /home/username/.config/autostart
<mcce11> lstarnes: Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/348265/>
<recmajkemi> I have set my alsamixer headphonejack sense on, so installed speakers are turned off when i plug in my headset. But if computer logsoff i cannot retrieve sound back to installed speakers, how do i fix that?
<meway> might as well get flash and all that working wile im at it
<gdiz> llutz, ahh
<DasEi> yeason:if you disabled raid in bios and wrote an empty party table, it won't show as raid anymore
<januszeal> How can I find out what interface a drive is connected with (IDE/SATA) in ubuntu? (Can't open the case sadly)
<januszeal> oops
<Adrian2mil9> i guess what the dns not working because networking and dnsmasq load before wifi is full up
<Hilikus> whats the difference between a user and a system group?
<jtaji> januszeal: if it's mounted, 'mount', mounted or not, 'sudo fdisk -l'
<morphles> anyone knows why ubuntu limits how short can wireless password be when CONNECTING? i have access point witch use short password and i cant connect because ubuntu wont let me if password is shorter than 8 charachters? how to get around this?
<erUSUL> januszeal: see dmesg
<blakkheim> morphles: use wicd
<januszeal> jtaji: that will tell me if it's sata or ide?
<erUSUL> januszeal: dmesg | grep -i ata
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> don't see anything like i want in config
<wolter> can anybody get my terminal back to displaying [user@computer:~$] instead of [user@computer:/home/user$]?
<lstarnes> mcce11: sudo apt-get install libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<januszeal> erUSUL: ok checking
<jtaji> januszeal: no..
<morphles> blakkheim: is it on ubuntu install cd?
<blakkheim> morphles: no
<zer0_mood> hi all! u gotta question on anonymous browsing. can some1 PM me plSSSSSSSSss
<zer0_mood> oops
<blakkheim> Adrian2mil9: if you go to preferences, autostart applications, what's listed there? (this is in the gui of gnome)
<morphles> and if i want to connect using only livecd/installcd?
<zer0_mood> i meant I not u lol
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: ask your question
<llutz> wolter set PS1 to "\u@\h:\w\$"
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> if i put the sentence in /etc/rc.local maybe work ???
<guntbert> !ot | zer0_mood
<ubottu> zer0_mood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jtaji> januszeal: you could do 'sudo lshw -C disk', then look up the drive model number
<wolter> llutz, and will it be set permanently?
<tony_> im making a vituralbox
<blakkheim> Adrian2mil9: yes, but the way i was trying to set it up is after X is loaded. isn't that what you wanted?
<tony_> does it work good
<zer0_mood> ok so i read on the forums that firefox and tor are really hard to get to work
<eddym> hey guys i hit a snag i was using a bootloader somehow managed to erase mbr but i have a backup of it
<lstarnes> wolter: if you edit it in ~/.bashrc, yes
<zer0_mood> so whats the alternative
<llutz> wolter: set it in ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<eddym> on my usb hard disk
<eddym> how can i reload it ?
<sircrazy> hey all, I am using a labtec 1200 webcam, and it works with cheese, and gtalk via pidgin, but i cannot get it to work online, with video sites like singsnap.com or use it on meebo.com to do video chat there. it connects to /dev/video0, but it is NOT even read when flash sites search for it. Is there a fix for this? google does not have anything about this. I am using firefox-3.5
<jtaji> januszeal: but what erUSUL said is nicer ;)
<cgaeth> After a nice holiday weekend my notebook has decided to give me fits.  When I boot it is up it just sits at the Grub menu until i pick something.  Worked fine all weekend.  Anyone have a clue as to what might be up?
<yeason> DasEi: ok... I decided to just reboot it and now its showing up correctly
<zer0_mood> lstarnes ?
<mcce11> lstarnes: Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/348270/>
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> it's the same i think , i need what networking and dnsmasq load after all when wifi is up . if i logon in console out of x and restart manually work ok
<januszeal> erUSUL: thank you
<januszeal> jtaji: and thank you
<DasEi> yeason: post christmas wonder ;-)
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: those aren't that hard to set up
<zer0_mood> ok so i should look on the forums or better on the tor page ?
<wolter> llutz, this is what my PS1 looks like, it includes the string you said: [ \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ ]
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> it's the same i think , i need what networking and dnsmasq load after all when wifi is up . if i logon in console out of x and restart manually work ok or restart again
<yeason> DasEi: lol, I'm not celebrating yet... once its actually installed and booted I'll celebrate
<DasEi> yeason: so verify with fdisk -l again, than take installers option whole disk
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: if tor is runing, all you need to do is go into firefox's proxy settings and set it to use a socks4a or socks5 proxy with IP 127.0.0.1 and port 90750
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: oops, 9050
<yeason> DasEi: way ahead of you
<DasEi> yeason: *then
<eddym> hey guys how can i reload grub from my external usb?
<freeride> wolter are you talking about bash?
<blakkheim> !grub > eddym
<ubottu> eddym, please see my private message
<wolter> freeride, yes
<DasEi> eddym: how did you back up ? firsz 512 by dd ?
<DasEi> first*
<Adrian2mil9> <blakkheim> the idea is run a command like setled after logon
<eddym> dasei: i made a clone backup of my entire drive
<zer0_mood> ok i will try it. btw how do u speak to me in a highlighted txt ?
<meway> mahngiel If i used wine to run the auto.exe would it work to install the drivers i need?
<blakkheim> meway: no
<Richard_Simmons> zer0_mood by saying your name.
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: your nick is at the start of the message
<eddym> dasei: so, i was able to load ubuntu from external usb and then went to my local hard drive
<zer0_mood> ahaaa i see
<Richard_Simmons> or bolding it.
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: also, type the first couple letters of the nick then press TAB
<meway> blakkheim ok thanks just wanted to check if that would work lol
<zer0_mood> lstarnes thanks
<zer0_mood> oops :)
<gdiz> llutz, I am getting a device address (Device 007), but I am not getting the device address, am I missing something?
<DasEi> eddym: check out http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<zer0_mood> lstarnes, oh i get it now lol
<llutz> gdiz: seems that nothing claims that device, so no dev-file is created
<DasEi> eddym:how did you clone ?
<zer0_mood> lstarnes, is  that highlighted ?
<zer0_mood> lol
<gdiz> llutz, ok thanks
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: yes
<eddym> dasei:clonezilla
<zer0_mood> cool
<eddym> DasEi, i added a new drive with more space
<DasEi> eddym: uses dd as far as i know, let me check ...
<eddym> DasEi, kept the old 1 as backup
<Richard_Simmons> oh god my eyes
<zer0_mood> so happy to use IRC again .. brings back memories *sigh*
<sircrazy> some people have cameras on linux that are read with the flash
<sircrazy> which is why i think there might be a fix, since my cam DOES work
<Yanick_> hi, does anyone know why DVDs created with Adobe Encore CS4 play fine with Windows, but not with Ubuntu?
<mcce11> lstarnes: I now have libsigc++.  What do I do about libgtkmm?
<Richard_Simmons> Yanick_  define not playing fine
<lstarnes> mcce11: sudo apt-get install libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<DasEi> eddym: uses dd amongst others, so not sure about a partial restore from that image
<eddym> DasEi, ok let me know how....to
<Yanick_> Richard_Simmons, Windows plays it like it's intended. Ubuntu = blank screen
<kamil> :D
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: does it play any DVD's ?
<Richard_Simmons> Yanick_ do you have restricted extras installed?
<eddym> DasEi, how do i do dd
<JuJuBee> What app can I use to sync music with a new iPod nano?  I wish to move playlists along with songs.
<DasEi> eddym: you said you could boot from the hd ?
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: do you have the needed codec installed?
<Yanick_> sacarlson, Ubuntu plays any DVD, except the one I'm creating with Encore CS4
<Younder> Yanick_, for the record.. any lock with vine
<Yanick_> Richard_Simmons, yes
<Younder> luck
<tobiasz> is there any fix for adobe flash controls to be more responsive other than disabling compiz?
<eddym> DasEi, i got to boot menu from external usb drive
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: wird
<erik14213us> hi all
<Yanick_> sacarlson, should have, I installed nearly every codec I could find with Synaptics
<DasEi> eddym: you said you could boot from the hd ?(the usb), see above or : http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<Richard_Simmons> Yanick_ does it have CSS on it for some reason?
<erik14213us> has ubuntu patched the intel video problem
<Younder> tobiasz, well, chrome seems to have flash in box now
<adalal> anyone aware as to why i can't use tab on a barebone ubuntu install terminal?
<lstarnes> mcce11: also, sudo apt-get install libgtkmm1.2-0c2a libgtkmm-dev
<eddym> DasEi, i plugged in usb and gave me the boot options.. but when i took out usb brought me to windows
<Younder> tobiasz, good user experience alll around
<DasEi> eddym: you could simply backup the mbr of usb then and afterwars restore it to internal
<erik14213us> when i installed xubuntu 9.10 i had to restart i get ubuntu logo then screen goes blank
<Yanick_> Richard_Simmons, I disabled (=no restriction) with Encore, but yes, I suspect it must be something like that.... but there should be no restrictions.... why won't it play still?
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: it can't be that region thing could it?
<erik14213us> im still running 9/04
<eddym> DasEi, mbr from external is fine.. just need to restore it to internal.. correct
<erik14213us> 9.04
<eddym> DasEi, not sure how
<Yanick_> sacarlson, I tried, but now I built the DVD with ALL regiions available
<caseys> wko but what do i  put in the other places like hostname?
<Yanick_> sacarlson, there should be some error..... something...... but none
<caseys> for ssmtp
<Yanick_> it just sits there, blank screen
<DasEi> eddym: are you reading the link ?
<erik14213us> hopefully the issue will be fixed soon
<eddym> DasEi, i am one sec thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: did you try the other player?
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: not totum
<zer0_mood> lstarnes, what does it mean: 4. Comment out the line: logfile logfile
<Yanick_> sacarlson, I tried VLC and Totem
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: where do you see that?
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: I think it was mplayer?
<zer0_mood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2702743
<Yanick_> sacarlson, also tried Xine
<mcce11> lstarnes: That seemed to work.  What do I do about lines 14-15 of Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/348278/>?
<Yanick_> I'll install mplayer
<Yanick_> but I doubt it will solve the problem
<adalal> my ubuntu server isn't running bash! can anyone help?
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: try mplayer it played stuf nothing else would play for me
<jesse2> Hello. trying to install Civilization 4 using wine.  its a 3 CD set, so i copied the data3 and data4.cab files (from the other discs) to my home directory. when the installer asks me to put in the next disc, i direct it to my home directory but it says the CD was not found.  Does anyone know what gives?
<identityowl> i need some help i tryd installing over a partion that is already there i got through all the steps and was on the loading bar and a lil over half way done the screen blink on and off a cupple of times and then it comes on saying "the display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0, i got this message both ti
<identityowl> mes i tryed to install any help?
<tobiasz> Younder you mean chrome comes with flash player built in?
<lstarnes> mcce11: could you please just give me the http:// part of the link next time?
<mcce11> How do I do that?
<Yanick_> sacarlson, still, I'd like to know why the hell Totem won't play it!
<lstarnes> mcce11: it's interfering with my URL handler
<Guest64896> is there a cmd which shows all pcs in my local network?
<tony_> where nastas
<lstarnes> mcce11: just give it as http://paste.ubuntu.com/348278/
<mcce11> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348278/
<nik_> I had installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a dual boot with windows xp. It ran for around 2months and today I just tried installing Via chipset drivers on it. Some errors appeared but I still rebooted the system after it  finished. After rebooting, the GRUB appears when I select Linux a text login screen apears which continously blinks and i m not able to enter linux GUI
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: ya when it failed it seems It gave me an error
<lstarnes> mcce11: I don't know how to fix that
<aaaaaa> kumaha daramang ceng??
<eddym> DasEi, i cant just replace the boot.ini file?
<tony_> sansa fuse
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: in privoxy's config file, find that line then out a # at the beginning of that line
<caseys> when i try to send mail now i get
<caseys> send-mail: 501 5.5.2 E5.2 SYNTAX ERROR IN PARAMETERS OR ARGUMENTS
<caseys> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<tobiasz> Younder you mean chrome comes with flash player built in?
<cgaeth> No one for a Grub issue?
<DasEi> eddym: nope, mbr contains partition-table
<lstarnes> cgaeth: does it work when you pick something?
<mcce11> lstarnes: Thank you for your help.  The missing libsigc++ and libgtkmm libraries were driving me crazy!
<llutz> caseys: pastebin your ssmtp.conf (without your passwords)
<zer0_mood> lstarnes, u mean to delete the # character ?
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: no
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: ADD it
<zer0_mood> lstarnes, ok
<sacarlson> ﻿cgaeth:  I think I've seen a grub boot cd that fixes most stuff with little efort
<lstarnes> zer0_mood: if it's already there, don't do anything
<llutz> !pastebin | caseys
<ubottu> caseys: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zer0_mood> lstarnes, ok thx alot !
<eddym> DasEi, what about rescue mode
<cgaeth> lstarnes: yes it does.
<mcce11> exit
<mcce11> #exit
<lstarnes> mcce11: /quit
<caseys> ok
<identityowl> i need some help i tryd installing over a partion that is already there i got through all the steps and was on the loading bar and a lil over half way done the screen blink on and off a cupple of times and then it comes on saying "the display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0, i got this message both ti
<identityowl> mes i tried to install, any help?
<DasEi> eddym: that also won't work with a broken mbr
<tobiasz> Younder why lie?
<lstarnes> cgaeth: I'm not sure how to make it automatically boot an entry after waiting a certain amount of time
<eddym> DasEi, so i need to copy from external usb to internal
<eddym> DasEi, ok need to figure it out
<cgaeth> lstarnes, Well, I had not done anything to change it.
<Yanick_> sacarlson, nope, mplayer won't play it
<Yanick_> hehe
<yeason> DasEi: it appears to be booting... thanks for the help
<Yanick_> Windows play it....
<adalal> how do you reinstall bash?
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: well if that don't play it nothing will
<blakkheim> adalal: why did you uninstall bash
<Suzanne> Hi Hal--are you there?
<lstarnes> adalal: why do you need to reinstall it?
<Yanick_> but why Windows play it??
<eddym> thats the command
<lstarnes> adalal: it should just be sudo aptitude reinstall basg
<eddym> DasEi, $dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1 thats the command where is the usb though
<DasEi> eddym: right, way to go is put backup on external usb, then write it from there onto the internal hd
<_Narc_> Hey folks, really sorry to ask again : Any idea why I'm having a very troublesome * left click * since I updated Karmic yesterday ? I'm using a Desktop, not a laptop, mouse is working on other OS, I disabled Compiz but nothing work. I think it happens when I launch Firefox but not sure. When I experience it, I can't click buttons, tabs, focus windows or anything. Only the panel works... Thanks for your help.
<lstarnes> adalal: bash, not basg
<DasEi> eddym: sudo fdsik -l lists all your attached drives
<DasEi> fdisk*
<adalal> lstarnes: i didn't, i did a barebone install on the server, and from the looks of it, bash is a symbolic link to sh, which in turn is a symbolic link to dash
<lstarnes> adalal: well that's weird
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_: you might look at what codec it uses and see if we support it
<identityowl> i need some help i tried installing over a partion that is already there i got through all the steps and was on the loading bar and a lil over half way done the screen blink on and off a cupple of times and then it comes on saying "the display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0, i got this message both t
<identityowl> imes i tried to install any help?
<eddym> DasEi, getting warm ;)
<adalal> lstarnes: that's what i thought, but it's a clean, almost untouched barebone install
<sacarlson> ﻿Yanick_:  I think you can look at the properties of the file that tells you or maybe in totum
<lstarnes> adalal: how did you install it?
<meway> Install ndisgtk package. (If you did not install Ubuntu from a cd, then transfer the .deb files from packages.ubuntu.com (dependencies as well) and install.)
<Yanick_> sacarlson, it's all "unknown"
<adalal> lstarnes: i installed it using the mini.iso
<caseys> here is the config file for ssmtp http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7b3d8a50
<meway> can someone help me with that instruction ^
<lstarnes> adalal: that might explain it
<lstarnes> adalal: that's very minimalist
<khelvan> Hello, what program can I use to take several thousand time-lapse photographs and put them together to form a time-lapse video?
<cgaeth> sacarlson, any idea where i can find that?
<blakkheim> adalal: i used the minimal install and it came with bash.
<adalal> lstarnes: well, is there a way to get bash to reinstall?
<DavidJHeinrich> hey, can Mac OS X users get Blender 2.5?
<DavidJHeinrich> my cousin uses Mac OS X (I'm on Linux)...I don't see binaries of 2.5 for OS X...can it be compiled for OS X?
<adalal> blakkheim: it starts bash, but bash seems to be a symbolic link to sh, which in turn is a symbolic link to dash :S
<blakkheim> adalal: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 875596 2009-09-14 01:09 /bin/bash
<eddym> DasEi, sudo fdsik -l says cmd not found
<lstarnes> adalal: sudo aptitude reinstall bash
<sircrazy> thanks for the non help
<adalal> lstarnes, blakkheim $ ls -l /bin/bash
<adalal> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2009-12-24 16:52 /bin/bash -> /bin/sh
<Adrian2mil9>  anyone can tell me how i can make reload automatically /init.d/networking after login into gnome ??
<DasEi> fdisk* , see above,  eddym
<lstarnes> adalal: I know!
<mcce11> How do I execute a script as root?
<blakkheim> adalal: that is very weird. try aptitude install bash
<blakkheim> mcce11: prefix it with sudo
<sacarlson> ﻿cgaeth: I'm sorry find what?
<mcce11> Typing 'sudo' doesn't seem to work.
<adalal> lstarnes, blakkheim just did, gonna try it now
<lstarnes> mcce11: sudo scriptname
<adalal> ah
<adalal> works now
<DasEi> mcce11: is it executable ?
<mcce11> lstarnes: What about 'sudo sh' ?
<cgaeth> sacarlson, the grub repair cd
<lstarnes> mcce11: if that fails, sudo sh scriptname
<caseys> llutz: here is the config file for ssmtp http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7b3d8a50
<llutz> caseys: try to uncomment and change line 13: rewriteDomain=aim.com
<adalal> lstarnes, blakkheim thanks!
<mcce11> What do I type to become su?
<eddym> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m63638809
<caseys> llutz: uncomment?
<blakkheim> mcce11: sudo su
<llutz> caseys: delete the #
<caseys> ok
<lstarnes> mcce11: don't use su
<lstarnes> mcce11: use sudo -i
<DasEi> eddym: strange, thats just one hd
<sacarlson> cgaeth: ww.supergrubdisk.org/
<eddym> DasEi, hmmm
<caseys> i'll try  it
<cgaeth> sacarlson, thanks
<meway> I installed Ubuntu from a flash drive can anyone help me with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<Younder> tobiaz: i never claimed falh was integrated into Chrome. I said there was a good interaction. After all pluging support for unix a new thing
<eddym> DasEi, so what now
<mcce11> What if it still says 'This script needs to be executed as root to operate properly.'
<lstarnes> mcce11: what command are you using?
<caseys> llutz: now i get
<blakkheim> mcce11: chmod +x scriptname ; sudo ./scriptname
<caseys> send-mail: 505 5.7.1 E6.11 MAIL FROM sender and AUTH username do not match
<caseys> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<lstarnes> caseys: are your SMTP username and the from address identical?
<caseys> llutz: which is the from
<BLOODCLAW> is w3m safe to use for web browsing?
<blakkheim> BLOODCLAW: why wouldn't it be?
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: how do you define "safe"?
<levi_> hello?
<lstarnes> levi_: hi
<DasEi> !hi | levi_
<ubottu> levi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<levi_> yea?
<olejl> I am having some problems starting nfsd. Here is some output: http://pastebin.com/d50aeb75
<llutz> caseys: is "woodhouseg" also your linux-username?
<olejl> Anyone know where I can look to find out what is the problem?
<mcce11> lstarnes: " sudo sh '/path/to/Cisco Aironet/linux/install' "
<klip_> levi_: what??]
<caseys> llutz: no
<levi_> nothing
<adalal> oh btw, anyone knows what happened to the authorization application under system that was present by default?
<levi_> god i hate wine
<llutz> caseys: if you write an mail with mailx, it will have your username as FROM, so change it (man mailx)
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it's safe enough
<eddym> DasEi, under places the external usb is visible
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it doesn't even have JS support, I think
<eddym> DasEi, with both partitions
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: but it is terminal-only
<DasEi> eddym: you haven't pasted the size of sdb, but I assume that's your usb, but why isn't sda shown ? can it be found in bios ? does gparted find sda ?
<llutz> caseys: or try to make ssmtp to rewrite all outgoing mail-adr.
<mcce11> #lstarnes
<lstarnes> mcce11: I saw
<mcce11> typo
<caseys> llutz: like use FromLineOverride?
<eddym> DasEi, you losted me with gparted
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: if you're looking for a full browser, try epiphany, chrome/chromium, konqueror, midori, or arora
<llutz> caseys: maybe, read ssmtp-docu please
<levi_> does anyone know how i can get xp for free or someting
<blakkheim> levi_: lol
<levi_> what
<iceroot> levi_: ##windows
<levi_> sry but i hate linux
<eddym> DasEi, i need to copy the grub info from the external usb.. so i need to make backup like the way is states on that html
<iceroot> levi_: stop that trolling
<eddym> DasEi, i presume all i have to do is find the location
<levi_> na
<levi_> i like it
<DJones> levi_: You have to buy XP, its not free software like Linux
<sacarlson> ﻿levi_: try torrent sites
<DJones> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<levi_> ubuntu was free for me
<levi_> bye
<foreverubun2> levi_: if you hate linux, this probably isn't the best IRC for you
<mcce11> lstarnes: What does 'sudo -i' do?
<Hilikus> how do i start emacs by default without the stupid split screen?
<levi_> agree
<llutz> caseys: that seem to affect only the domain, not the username
<iceroot> mcce11: open up a root-shell
<blakkheim> mcce11: it's the "ubuntu way" of su
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: just say your message in the channel with my nick at the beginnig
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a reason why rxvt-unicode was only compiled with support for 88 colours instead of 256 in the main repositories?
<lstarnes> mcce11: it simulates a root login, like su
<owen1> after upgrading to koala I got no audio. i added myself to audio group and it's ok on firefox videos. but on mplayer i hear sound only with sudo. any hints?
<mcce11> Thanks
<blakkheim> dinosaurvskitten: annoying isn't it? i compiled my own with the 256color patch
<eddym> djones or iceroot, i accidently erased my mbr.. however, i have a working copy on external usb which was cloned with clonezilla how can i copy the mbr and put it back on my internal hd
<mcce11> It still says 'This script needs to be executed as root to operate properly.'
<dinosaurvskitten> blakkheim, that's what I'm doing right now... pretty annoying indeed
<lstarnes> mcce11: then the script is broken
<foreverubun2> Is there a way to run an app as root?
<gdb> eddym: dd if=/copy/of/mbr of=/dev/yourdisk bs=512 count=1
<mcce11> lstarnes: What should I look for in the script?
<lstarnes> mcce11: checking of euid versus uid
<sacarlson> ﻿foreverubun2: sudo app
<lstarnes> sacarlson: no
<mcce11> ???
<lstarnes> foreverubun2: for graphical apps, gksudo programname
<eddym> gdb, not sure how to find that disk its external usb
<foreverubun2> lstarnes: thanks
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes:
<DasEi> eddym: yes, the sda
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: that works
<iceroot> eddym: yes, dd is your friend. its a very powerfull tool
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: are you using xchat?
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: I used to use it, but I use irssi now
<iceroot> can dd copy dvds? (css copy protection)?
<erik14213us> is haiku hard to install to hard drive or is live cd better
<jigal> hello everyone i updated to the latest ubuntu, but since then the sound doesn't work. I checked alsa mixer but nothing is on mute. Any idea's what could be wrong?
<llutz> caseys: read chapter "realiases" from http://www.boristheengineer.co.uk/slug/configuring_ssmtp.htm
<eddym> dd if=/copy/of/mbr of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<lstarnes> mcce11: I'd recommend filing a bug report to the script's makers about it not working with sudo
<d35iboy> Hi any channel for ubuntu servers ?
<mcce11> lstarnes: Where can I rtfm?
<lstarnes> iceroot: it copies the whole contents of the dvd
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: do you know how to set up highlights in xchat? the settings look like they would work but... they dont
<lstarnes> mcce11: I don't now
<lstarnes> *know
<iceroot> d35iboy: #ubuntu-server
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: I'm not sure
<eddym> DasEi, would that be the cmd? dd if=/copy/of/mbr of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<d35iboy> thanks @iceroot
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it was working by default when I used it
<mcce11> lstarnes: ok
<blakkheim> d35iboy: what do you need help with
<iceroot> lstarnes: so it also should copy games with copy-protection i think
<lstarnes> erik14213us: questions about haiku go to #haiku
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: can you try typing my name, with it in the beginning of a sentence? i would like to try something
<iceroot> d35iboy: np
<diyer1> I have a Compaq presario V2000 laptop running Ubuntu 9.10. None of my Internet connections work can someone help me?
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: i mean not n the beginning
<lstarnes> like this, BLOODCLAW?
<lstarnes> iceroot: unless they somehow physically alter the disc
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: did you just type that, or did you use something like /msg BLOODCLAW ?
<alabd> How to use internet of pc1 in pc2 via usb
<jigal> hello everyone i updated to the latest ubuntu, but since then the sound doesn't work. I checked alsa mixer but nothing is on mute. Any idea's what could be wrong
<mcce11> What does 'euid versus uid' mean?
<lordganesh> how to remove startup applications
<chazco> Hi... how can I get surround sound to work on Ubuntu? I have stereo, but thats it...
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: I typed it
<brontosaurusrex> hi, how would one split existing mkv file based on chapters? (they are also embeded in that file)
<iceroot> lstarnes: yes normally they are vilotating the red-book-standard for cds
<alabd> pc1 should be router ok? what is command ?
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: and used tab completion
<lstarnes> mcce11: I'll rephrase it
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: okay, thank you =) yeah, i found out tab. it helps a lot
<d35iboy> Hi again..can I install KDE on Karmic ? with parallel to GNOME ?
<caseys> lltuz: i tryed it like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d689211ba
<lstarnes> mcce11: check the script to see if it compares the running UID against the EUID
<eddym> DasEi, here is the fdisk info
<blakkheim> d35iboy: yes
<eddym> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m10133c0b
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: a little side question, why do you use irssi over xchat
<lstarnes> mcce11: the UID is the user ID of the user running it
<foreverubun2> is there an way to scale a 98 MB video to 25 MB
<lstarnes> mcce11: the EUID is the user ID of the user that it appears to be being run from
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it's terminal-based and runs in GNU screen
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it also has better scripting
<blakkheim> irssi rules
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it's largely a matter of personal preference though
<diyer1> I have a Compaq presario V2000 laptop running Ubuntu 9.10. None of my Internet connections work can someone help me?
<wolter> foreverubun2, reduce resolution?
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: thanks for your time
<meway> mahngiel the one i actually needed was wg111t
<blakkheim> diyer1: sudo ifconfig -a
<iceroot> d35iboy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<foreverubun2> wolter: software recommendation?
<iceroot> blakkheim: yes, very nice client
<jigal> hello everyone i updated to the latest ubuntu, but since then the sound doesn't work. I checked alsa mixer but nothing is on mute. Any idea's what could be wrong
<sacarlson> ﻿diyer1:  none like even wire?
<diyer1> blakkheim: this will install my drivers?
<caseys> llutz: now i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5cfc1499
<wolter> foreverubun2, maybe blender.. piviti, I don't know a thing about video editing in linux haha, but I know those are two good apps
<llutz> caseys: again, read man ssmtp.conf and maybe  http://raftaman.net/?p=247 http://raftaman.net/?p=591    (the config part)
<d35iboy> iceroot..but will it remove GNOME ?
<blakkheim> diyer1: no
<iceroot> d35iboy: no
<eddym> gdb, all i need to do is use that cmd?
<foreverubun2> wolter: okay thanks
<eddym> gdb, in terminal?
<diyer1> blakkheim: nothing wire, wireless, dial up
<caseys> ok
<d35iboy> @iceroot will I be able to select the session , in the login window ?
<meway> I installed the drivers for the wG111T (usb) (wireless adapter) and It dose not appear to be detecting my device can anyone help?
<sacarlson> ﻿diyer1: ifconfig
<mcce11> lstarnes: Where are UID and EUID most likely to be found in a script?
<lucy> my 'amsn' keeps randomly closing down without my permission - any help?
<lstarnes> mcce11: I'm not sure
<sacarlson> ﻿diyer1: do we have an IP address?
<foreverubun2> d35boy: yes, you select in login screen
<d35iboy> cool..thanks iceroot and foreverbun2 :D
<d35iboy> I will try Now :D
<Lanlost> Hey, my friends installed ubuntu on their computer. If they do a shared folder from their desktop (as in /home/user/Desktop), they can see it on other computers and connect to it
<diyer1> blakkheim: I don't think so.
<facemelter> I installed KDE4.4 from Kubuntu PPA... it fucked up alot of stuff.. so i uninstalled it.. but things are still weird in Gnome.... how do i reset this?
<chazco> Hi... how can I get surround sound to work on Ubuntu? Realtek ALC6660... it works under XP, so i know the hardware is capable. 3 jacks (mic/line in/line out)
<foreverubun2> how do I get drivers in /system/administration/hardware drivers?
<Lanlost> but if they share from like /mount/WindowsDrive/blahblah, it will say network path not found when they try to connect to it
<si> guys i need help with ubuntu!
<jigal> hello everyone i updated to the latest ubuntu, but since then the sound doesn't work. I checked alsa mixer but nothing is on mute. Any idea's what could be wrong
<Guest22423> if anyone can help with compiling a rpm/deb from a .src.rpm please pm me
<diyer1> blakkheim: There are lots of numbers here, but none of them say IP address.
<Guest22423> i can't do anything on this stupid operating system
<chazco> Is it possible to install Windows drivers (audio) on 9.10?
<lucy> amsn keeps randomly shutting down without my permission - I do nothing to it, any reasons or help as to why it is doing this?
<sacarlson> ﻿Lanlost:  I think I had this problem before with windows I could connect to ubuntu but ubuntu couldn't connect to windows unless they loged in with a password
<wolter> is sound continuously dying for you people after a wake up from suspend?
<wolter> i'm in karmic
<Guest22423> goddamnit
<marks256> is there a way to restrict an ssh login to be able to execute only a single command? the shell is bash.
<Lanlost> uh
<owen1> after upgrading to koala I got no audio. i added myself to audio group and it's ok on firefox videos. but on mplayer i hear sound only with sudo. any hints?
<Lanlost> no one is logging into windows here
<mcce11> #programming
<foreverubun2> guest22423: Please note that calling an Operating system stupid in a support forum won't get you any help. Go troll somewhere else
<lstarnes> mcce11: try #bash
<mcce11> #bash
<lstarnes> mcce11: /join #bash
<foreverubun2> wolter: sound here is fine
<casmith_789> is there any way to upgrade perl without upgrading my OS, I have hardy and want to upgrade to perl v 5.10
<luisgmarine> Anyone mind helping me figuring out why ubuntu wont connect to my wireless network?
<jigal> hello everyone i updated to the latest ubuntu, but since then the sound doesn't work. I checked alsa mixer but nothing is on mute. Any idea's what could be wrong
<wolter> foreverubun2, even after a wake up from suspend?
<mcce11> lstarnes: Thanks!
<Lanlost> There is a windows box downstairs.., The LINUX BOX has a share on /home/user/Desktop/sharedfolder and they can access it from the Windows box downstairs but CANT access /mount/Drive2/anysharedfolder on the linuxbox on the computer downstairs
<luisgmarine> I've already got the proper drivers installed, my card works, but when I click to connect on my home network it can't establish the connection
<foreverubun2> casmith: you might have to install it with a .deb
<blakkheim> Lanlost: make a link?
<llutz> marks256: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/402615/how-to-restrict-ssh-users-to-a-predefined-set-of-commands-after-login
<wolter> my problem is when I woke up my computer music just wouldn't play for more than 5 seconds. I had to "poke" it so that it played again. If I kept volume control open, then it wouldn't stop
<eddym> DJones, hi, i hit a snag can u help me out with the mbr?
<casmith_789> foreverubun2: how would I do that?
<Lanlost> make a link on the desktop to the non desktop folder and then share that?
<klip_> can anyone say why real player won't play streaming .pls files?
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<foreverubun2> casmith_789: google it
<casmith_789> okay
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine:  I thought we figured it was an encryption thing?
<diyer1> blakkheim: is there any thing more I can do? I don't see an IP address.
<foreverubun2> wolter: yeah, just works
<blakkheim> diyer1: pastebin the output of ifconfig -a
<wolter> can somebody help me getting my gnome-wm to not crash anymore?
<luisgmarine> sacarlson: it's not an encrypted network
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine:  oh ok can it ping if you go static?
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine:  ping the router?
<luisgmarine> sacarlson: I'm not sure how to do that .. hold on let me look it up
<recmajkemi> I have set my alsamixer jack sense on, so installed speakers are turned off when i plug in my headset. But if computer logsoff i cannot retrieve sound back to installed speakers, how do i fix that?
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine:  ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.55  to setup a static address
<wolter> recmajkemi, alsamixer settings seem to reset on every log in
<thevor> Hey is it possible to connect to ichat using empathy or pidgin?
<wolter> recmajkemi, i'm having a similar problem
<jibadeeha> anyone here use gwibber?
<blakkheim> thevor: isn't ichat just a mac AIM client?
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine: you will also need to kill the NetworkManager
<diyer1> brode@Ubuntu-AMDTurion64:~$ sudo ifconfig -a
<diyer1> [sudo] password for brode:
<diyer1> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:34:c8:8c
<diyer1>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fe34:c88c/64 Scope:Link
<diyer1>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot3> diyer1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thevor> I'm not sure.
<recmajkemi> wolter well the settings stay the same just installed speakers dont work anymore when i pull headset out
<thevor> I guess I could just sign up for an aim account?
<luisgmarine> sacarlson: eth0 would be considered lan right?  I'm need to find out what device is my wirless one
<blakkheim> thevor: yes
<chazco> Hi... how can I get surround sound to work on Ubuntu? Realtek ALC6660... it works under XP, so i know the hardware is capable. 3 jacks (mic/line in/line out)
<thevor> I know the contacts in ichat are @mac.com
<blakkheim> thevor: it's just regular AIM
<thevor> Oh ok.
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine:  yes that's the wire that I asume you will try
<Bondy> your wireless will usually be wlan0
<wolter> recmajkemi, and when you re-plug them sound works again?
<jigal> hello everyone i updated to the latest ubuntu, but since then the sound doesn't work. I checked alsa mixer but nothing is on mute. Any idea's what could be wrong
<sacarlson> ﻿ luisgmarine:  ya that sounds right wlan0 or ath0
<wolter> jigal, open up volume control and play around with settings
<blakkheim> diyer1: is your ethernet cable plugged into the computer
<Lanlost> aha
<Lanlost> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1020313.html
<Lanlost> thats the exact problem
<Lanlost> I just dont want to paste it all in here
<jigal> wolter: i tried but nothing helped
<FloodBot3> Lanlost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diyer1> blakkheim: No. I would have to leave my computer that is working.
<blakkheim> diyer1: plug the cable into the other computer, open up terminal and type "sudo dhcpcd eth0"
<wolter> jigal, did you play around with alsamixer?
<blakkheim> diyer1: it should get you connected if you are using DHCP
<jigal> wolter, a bit but i can't see anything wrong
<mcce11> How long do pastes stay in pastebin?
<Celos> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu netbook remmix, configured evolution (i get my emails), but indicator applet doesn't show me any notifications, someone can help me ? thankx
<vaderr> What to do if KDM kicks me back to login due to an error in xorg (I assume), but yet having no xorg.conf? I don't know how to fix issues with this automated kernel based video stuff
<drfreema> anyone know how to get java plugin working in chromium-browser (8.10)
<wolter> jigal, download padevchooser
<wolter> and install, through apt
<asdf25> so i removed pulseaudio cause it doesn't work with wine, but that also removed the gnome taskbar volume control, anyone know what package i can install to get that back?
<nutzer> hallo
<blistov> my server boots from an lvm on top of an md raid5.  grub is able to load the kernel, but the kernel can't seem to figure out how to actually start the md raid5.  anyone know why?
<diyer1> blakkheim: The command was not found.
<wolter> asdf25, yes... ther eis a package at launchpad
<wolter> asdf25, let me get it for you
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Is it 'bad' for a LCD monitor to be out in storage shed with Below Zero temps?
<asdf25> ok thanks... i was looking with apt-cache search but i couldn't find anything
<llutz> Dr_Willis: makes colors cooler
<sacarlson> ﻿blistov: maybe the driver for your raid5 needs to be compiled into the kernel
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  just thiouight about it - the garrage has a old laptop  sitting there. :) wasent sure if i should bring it in or not.
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  its allredy been below 32F for quite a few days
<llutz> Dr_Willis: leave it, don't take it into warm and it will/should survive
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  yea - its just an old Pent3, I do seem to recall some Radios i had with LCD's (b/w ones) failing to display in the spring.
<blistov> sacarlson, thats what I figure, but I should be able to just do it with the initrd.
<drfreema> anyone know how to get java plugin working in chromium-browser (8.10)
<blistov> But i'm not sure how.
<diyer1> blakkheim: The command was not found.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: but that was real LCD, computer use tft, nothing liquid in
<chazco> Hi... how can I get surround sound to work on Ubuntu? Realtek ALC6660... it works under XP, so i know the hardware is capable. 3 jacks (mic/line in/line out)
<sacarlson> ﻿blistov: I think the kernel is a two part thing the first may need the driver (not module) to load the secound part of the kernel
<eddym> Dr_Willis, im trying to copy a working mbr from external usb  this is the cmd dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mbr.img bs=512 count=1 however, im not sure of the drive location....
<sacarlson> ﻿blistov: can you mount the raid5 when you bood with a live cd?
<blistov> sacarlson, yup.  the raid works fine. grub can boot from it just fine.  grub sees not only the raid5, but the lvm as well.
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  id have to double check google and  grub docs.   ive rarely had to do that. Im not sure you want bs=512
<thevor> Hi, I have managed to add ichat contacts to my empathy users list, but video chat with them is unavailable. Has anyone ever managed to successfully connect via video to an ichat user?
<llutz> bs=512 is default
<Mike941> Hey what are the config files for the keyboard and mouse in ubuntu 9.10?
<eddym> Dr_Willis, hmm ok thinking.. whats the other create from live cd?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there something like http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1204/save-a-file-you-edited-in-vim-without-the-needed-permissions for nano or joe?
<vaderr> what is i915.modeset=0  used for?
<sacarlson> ﻿blistov: I guess you can look at the .config and see if the driver for raid5 is setup as a module of compiled in.  you may need to compile a custom kernel
<kidko> Hey all, I'm running Xubuntu 9.04 (no response from #xubuntu). Had to re-install it, and now all of a sudden I have no system bell once logged in. On shutdown it works, and it worked before I reinstalled, but now 'echo -e "\a"' does nothing. Tried 'modprobe pcspkr', had all my volume switches maxed out, nothing.
<casmith_789> Okay, I got 'Setting up activeperl (5.10.0.1004) ...' but when I check my perl version number it is still 5.8.8. How do I get my perl modules to run using this new perl
<Celos> how can i get evolution work with indicator applet (aka MessagingMenu) ? thx
<sacarlson> ﻿ ﻿blistov:  or find another disk to boot from
<chazco> Hi... how can I get surround sound to work on Ubuntu? Realtek ALC6660... it works under XP, so i know the hardware is capable. 3 jacks (mic/line in/line out)
<meway> my wireless card is not working and i have installed the drivers
<fiber> hi, is there a quick way to make the samba passwords sync with the system passwords?  right now it seems that either a) the samba passwords are null so i can't log in or b) the two are just not syncing so samba doesn't know that I am a valid user
<diyer1> blakkheim: The command was not found.
<isolat3dsh33p> chazco: what << aplay >>  -l gives you?
<isolat3dsh33p> chazco: « aplay -l »
<chazco> isolat3dsh33p - card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC660-VD Analog [ALC660-VD Analog]
<sixtila> anyone using modx? need help
<asdf25> wolter: arg, i think gnome-volume-control is the program, but it looks like they hardcoded it to only work with pulseaudio
<isolat3dsh33p> chazco: type alsamixer in terminal, and check any playback that is muted
<wolter> asdf25, they did, but there is a guy who hacked it
<wolter> i'm trying to find the package
<chazco> isolat3dsh33p - Nothing is muted and there are no surround related channels
<asdf25> oh cool
<chazco> isolat3dsh33p - I get playback from "front left" and "front right", but nothing else
<urthmover> Gmail desktop notification.  I have multiple gmail accounts.  cGmail doesn't seem to work under 64bit  Does anyone have an email notification app that they like?  Will it utilize notify-osd?
<xamanu> hello
<blakkheim> urthmover: i've used both gmail-notify and checkgmail
<urthmover> ok blakkheim I'll try them out thanks for the reccomendation
<isolat3dsh33p> chazco: I'm not sure how to help you then. Sorry ;)
<chazco> isolat3dsh33p - Thanks anyway :)
<zege> Hi! I'm want to rename files with information for a xml with the same filename as the m4a file. Can this be done with a bash script?
<blakkheim> urthmover: i'm not sure if they are in the ubuntu repos though
<urthmover> ok blakkheim ...do those utilize notify-osd? and can they check multiple accounts?
<blakkheim> urthmover: i've never used notify-osd and only have one gmail account so i can't answer either of those sorry :(
<Mr-Woof> Hi All, how many of you use UNR on a netbook in here?
<urthmover> alright thanks for the suggestions though blakkheim
<Mr-Woof> Does anyone know if it's possbile to disable the notifications that appear? IE battery low, you are connected to this network etc
<diyer1> blakkheim: the command "sudo dhcpcd eth0" was not found.
<wolter> asdf25, i found it... its a user called dtl131
<meway> I installed the drivers for my WG111T wireless adapter I Followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T    and so far the network manager is doing nothing
<StupidandUgly> Does anyone know how I can archive a iso file and split it into two parts, it has to be in a format that like .zip or .rar
<blakkheim> diyer1: try sudo dhclient eth0
<OerHeks> StupidandUgly zip or rar can make multiple archives
<recmajkemi> wolter yes it works
<llutz> StupidandUgly: split (some options) file
<StupidandUgly> what do I put in the some options?
<llutz> StupidandUgly: man split
<wolter> asdf25, https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa
<wolter> recmajkemi, what?
<wolter> how can I set mutter as my default window decorator?
<recmajkemi> wolter sounds works again when i replug the earphones
<wolter> ooh
<wolter> oh ok
<wolter> thats so strange
 * meway feels ignored
<duffydack> StupidandUgly, rar a -v300000k isofile.rar isofile.iso      (creates 300meg parts)
<wolter> recmajkemi, did i tell you to get padevchooser
<StupidandUgly> ty :D
<Dr_Willis> mutter?
<froglet> how do I find out which netbooks are supported by Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<wolter> asdf25, got it?
<wolter> what do you mean?
<blakkheim> froglet: if it works with regular ubuntu, it works with the "remix"
<wolter> you can install it on any netbook i think
<recmajkemi> wolter nope ill try
<sebsebseb> hi
<froglet> blakkheim: ty
<asdf25> wolter: awesome, much appreciated
<wolter> recmajkemi, install it and open up the manager
<duffydack> StupidandUgly, add -m0 if you want no compression
<wolter> asdf25, ok
<StupidandUgly> k
<wolter> recmajkemi, then monitor the output sound under [Devices] tab, with and without the headphone jack plugged in
<kc2_> xnxx
<meway> helps me plx?
<froglet> please state the problem
<meway> I installed the drivers for my WG111T wireless adapter I Followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T    and so far the network manager is doing nothing
<blakkheim> !repeat | meway
<ubottu> meway: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<meway> -_-
<diyer1> blakkheim: Do you want the output from my computer?
<froglet> meway is this on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<froglet> I ask because I have that problem in KDE but not Gnome
<blakkheim> diyer1: dhcpcd or dhclient should get an IP from the DHCP of your modem/router for the wired interface (eth0)
<arash> Hello, how can i check what version my ALSA uses? What version is the normal on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Trebla> my network will not mount the other workgroups  in ubuntu
<duffydack> anyone installed a steam demo with wine/steam ?  it doesnt handle the popups and does nothing...
<blakkheim> arash: aptitude show packagenamehere
<protojay> duffydack, #winehq is ur channel
<StupidandUgly> awesome its working thanks peoples :D
<duffydack> protojay, already have, just asking here anyway
<diyer1> blakkheim: Should I be connected if it worked?
<blakkheim> diyer1: yes
<arash> can someone who uses 9.10 do 'aptitude show alsa-base' and tell me what version of Alsa you use (something like 1.0.xx)
<diyer1> blakkheim: Then it did not work. I still have no connections.
<yofel> elops: the only once '#' not twice '##' commented lines in your menu.lst are options that are used by update-grub when creating your kernel lines
<blakkheim> diyer1: see if you have dhcpcd or dhclient installed
<assmonger> hey guys. if i do apt-get install postfix from a script, it pops up with an interactive menu asking for configuration details (Internet Site, etc.) is there any way to specify to the install command that i want it to select the defaults?
<LuisGMarine> can someone help me.  I'm tryin to connect to my wireless network, but ubuntu can't seem to make the connection
<elops> yofel: i dont understand the comment-thing; do i uncomment that line, or does it use it when regenerating the file?
<LuisGMarine> I tried having wep, and open connection, but ubuntu just doesn't establish
<chazco> Hi... how can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<alexnet> Hello.  How do I kill apache without knowing the pID?  Can I mixed a kill and a grep somehow?
<blakkheim> alexnet: ps aux | grep apache
<yofel> elops: no, please read the explenation from line 52 downwards
<alexnet> blakkheim, thankyou!
<diyer1> blakkheim: I have not installed any thing that was not in the Ubuntu live CD. How can i find out if this is installed?
<blakkheim> diyer1: sudo aptitude show dhclient ; sudo aptitude show dhcpcd
<blakkheim> diyer1: i am pretty sure dhcpcd is installed by default though :/
<yofel> elops: just leave them as comments and edit them how you need
<guntbert> arash: here alsa is Version: 1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu5
<elops> another thing i find strange - it updated the kernel, but it has the same version number - or did it not update the kernel?
<elops> im sure a kernel update was present during the download
<alexnet> blakkheim, how do i upgrade that to kill?  kill | grep apache  ?
<voodoopapst> hi i need help with "eve Online" and ATI Graphiccard :)
<arash> guntbert: thanks, you said you use 9.10? Since I know I want 1.0.21 :)
<blakkheim> alexnet: killall processname
<yofel> elops: ok, now that we've cleared how the menu.lst works, what kernel did you expect to find?
<yofel> elops: and what kernels are present in your  /boot directory?
<Hilikus> how do i start svnserve from boot? shoudl i use upstart for that or initd?
<grkblood13> im having issues burng an avchd with k3b. ive read tuts that use imgburn that say to select UDF 2.50, k3b only has UDF. i tried that and it didnt play
<guntbert> arash: thats what I have on 9.10
<arash> guntbert: Ok, thank you very much :)
<guntbert> arash: you're welcome :-)
<voodoopapst> how i can run "eve online" with ubuntu 9.1
<init2winit77> I need help with setting up file sharing between two pc's with ubuntu
<edbian> init2winit77, I can help you!  What do you want to use NFS ??
<voodoopapst> i have tried winetricks, copying files from windows, crossover games.......
<diyer1> blakkheim: It was unable to locate ether of them.
<StupidandUgly> I have another problem but I do not really expect a solution. I have a nvidia graphics card and I have it connected to my TV which has a resolution of 1308 * 768 and is an LCD display. When I try to configure it on Nvidia X server settings it only gives me the option to have a max resolution of  1024*768. I have tried configuring my xorg.conf file but have had no luck, how can I adjust the resolution of my TV to be the max allowed.
<elops> yofel: Preparing to replace linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic 2.6.24-23.46 (using .../linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic_2.6.24-23.52_i386.deb) ...
<init2winit77> thanks edbian.
<edbian> init2winit77, No Problem
<init2winit77> i tried using a how to for sshfs
<blakkheim> diyer1: whereis dhcpcd ; whereis dhclient
<StupidandUgly> I'm super tired my grammar is pretty awful
<Dr_Willis> init2winit77:  sshfs is rather easy to get going.  a bit slower then nfs.. but easy to get going
<edbian> init2winit77, Ok, simple enough.  What's the issue then?
<alexnet> blakkheim, when i try to "killall apache" it tells me no process kiled
<yofel> elops: aaah, ok, then you won't find a new kernel in your menu.lst since the 2.6.24-23 image will be replaced with the new one
<blakkheim> alexnet: what's the output of ps aux | grep apache
<edbian> init2winit77, Can you give me a link to the tutorial you're following so that I can follow along?
<metaman> xchat
<elops> there is only one vmlinux; i think it overwrote the old one
<pahrumpian06> hello
<elops> no, its dated older
<alexnet> blakkheim the output of ps aux | grep apache:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/348300/
<elops> only the initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic was altered today
<chazco> Hi... how can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<elops>  only the initrd.img-2.6.24-23-generic was altered today
<elops> there is a .bak also - guess that was the old one
<init2winit77> the two pc's dont seem to be " seeing" each other.  I have eithernet cables ran to a hub and I believe that all the ssh and open ssh  server is installed
<pahrumpian06> when does support for karmic end?
<blakkheim> alexnet: it would be best to properly stop the service (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop) but if you must kill it then run "sudo killall -9 apache2"
<yofel> elops: iirc the vmlinux should be dated when the kernel was built on the ubuntu build-daemons, the initrd is generated on your machie and so should be very recent
<LuisGMarine> pahrumpian06, October 2010 I believe
<edbian> init2winit77, Please begin your statements with my name like how I am doing for you.
<Hilikus> how do i start svnserve from boot? should i use upstart for that or initd?
<edbian> init2winit77, Can they ping one another?
<pahrumpian06> thx luisgmarine :-)
<sebsebseb> pahrumpian06:  LuisGMarine  April 2011 I belive
<alexnet> blakkheim, i experience periodic power outages here.. and after each outage apache will not restart (due to ssl, i guess) and has something stuck blocking port 80... i may need to make a script to generically kill whatever apache process is running
<januszeal> initd
<LuisGMarine> lets google it then
<LuisGMarine> lol
<sebsebseb> pahrumpian06:  LuisGMarine  or May 2011
<pahrumpian06> thx all !
<LuisGMarine> that works
<sebsebseb> pahrumpian06:  LuisGMarine  18 months of support it has and it was released in October
<LuisGMarine> anyhow, can someone give me some pointers on why I can't connect to my wireless network?
<alexnet> blakkheim, ah thank you! that worked, its asking me for my SSL key now, which is good
<init2winit77> edbian, sorry this is my first time on here and new to ubuntu.  How do I do a ping test?
<blakkheim> alexnet: good good
<LuisGMarine> I've tried setting a static ip and everything, but ubuntu can't make the connection
<elops> i guss its ok then
<elops> let me restart it and try
<elops> yofel :PPP
<blakkheim> alexnet: might want to look into a UPS?
<alexnet> blakkheim, do you think i just need to run that command in these circumstances?(the killall) or is it likely stuck because ive misconfigured it somewhere
<yofel> elops: yeah, should be ok
<edbian> init2winit77, Are you familiar with ip addresses??
<diyer1> blakkheim: It found it and showed me a directory listing.
<alexnet> blakkheim, that could be a good idea ;)
<edbian> init2winit77, open a terminal (it's no issue that you're new.  Everyone was new at one time).
<blakkheim> alexnet: i'm not an apache guru, i think there's an #apache channel that would offer more help
<blakkheim> diyer1: what did it say
<n8tuser> LuisGMarine-> you are not able to connect to your AP? from an ubuntu on a laptop?
<alexnet> okay, i'll check it out! thanks again blakkheim
<diyer1> blakkheim: dhclient: /sbin/dhclient /usr/share/man/man8/dhclient.8.gz
<blakkheim> diyer1: then sudo dhclient eth0 should work
<init2winit77> edbian, yes I have did ifconfig  on both pc's and wrote down IP's
<blakkheim> diyer1: with the cable plugged in, of course
<guntbert> blakkheim: alexnet its #httpd
<pahrumpian06> thanks everyone. great day to all :-)
<init2winit77> edbian, terminal opened
<edbian> init2winit77, Excellent, then from each PC you should be able to ping the other (this tests if the network is set up correctly)  The command is simply "ping <ip address>" as in "ping 192.168.1.1"
<diyer1> blakkheim: ok I will try. the cable is directly into my router.
<Flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know any video converter for linux that changes screen resolution?
<Flootenkerp> Or how I could do it with mencoder?
<k-e-v> can I reinstall grub from win7 without a livecd?
<rsc___> ffmpeg can, if you can figure out how to use it (i barely can :b)
<llutz> Flootenkerp: avidemux, handbrake, ffmpeg, mencoder, <list to be completed>
<webbb82__> ok so im just running the normal stuff pidgin dropbox all in the background  bu my system is being used 44% in cache  is that normL
<sebsebseb> k-e-v: no
<Flootenkerp> Sweet, thanks llutz. I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> k-e-v: or as far as I know you can't
<vaderr> webbb82: the more in cache the better
<k-e-v> hrm
<init2winit77> edbian,  ping test is running.  how long do i need to run it?
<edbian> init2winit77, press control and C to stop it.
<edbian> init2winit77, Did you get responses or are all the packets "lost" ?
<init2winit77> edbian,  97 packets transmitted, 90 received, 7% packet loss, time 96167ms
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | k-e-v
<ubottu> k-e-v: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<k-e-v> can I add ubuntu back into the boot option from the win7 boot loader
<user124234> I am trying to install Ubunto from a magazine DVD, but after the installation completes and the system is restarted, Grup only sees my Windows OS, but not Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> k-e-v: you can probably edit the Windows 7 boot loader to boot up Ubuntu,  but you can also re install Grub, visit the link I got the bot to give you
<diyer1> blakkheim: The terminal ran out some stuff, but if I try to go to google I still have no connection.
<blakkheim> diyer1: "some stuff"?
<edbian> init2winit77, So the PC's are connected and can talk to each other.  That's a lot of packet loss but we won't worry a bout that right now.
<diyer1> blakkheim: saying what it was doing. would you like me to copy it down?
<edbian> init2winit77, Which PC is the server?
<blakkheim> diyer1: pastebin it
<user124234> can someone help me? I am trying to install Ubuntu from a magazine DVD, but after the installation completes and the system is restarted, Grup only sees my Windows OS, but not Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> user124234: hmm
<sebsebseb> user124234: which version of Ubuntu?
<hicham> any tutorial on setting up plymouth on ubuntu ?
<user124234> sebsebseb: Ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> user124234: how did you install it?
<init2winit77> edbian,  It's the one I ran the ping test "from"  not sure what you mean tho by which one is the server.
<LuisGMarine> anyone willing to offer some help on wireless network?
<diyer1> blakkheim: brode@Ubuntu-AMDTurion64:~$ sudo dhclient eth0
<diyer1> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 12629
<diyer1> killed old client process, removed PID file
<diyer1> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2
<diyer1> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
<FloodBot3> diyer1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diyer1> All rights reserved.
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  LuisGMarine
<ubottu> LuisGMarine: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edbian> init2winit77, I guess I just wanted to make sure you knew that there needs to be a server and a client.  ha ha. That was confusing me as well after I re-read it.  Anyways, can you ssh into the server from the client?  Do you know how?
<mattwynne> LuisGMarine: I just fixed mine by downgrading from WPA to WEP
<Guest59258> Hi,...
<sebsebseb> Guest59258: hi
<edbian> Guest59258, Hi
<user124234> sebsebseb: GUI mode, I used advanced setup for the partitions (Ubuntu really really needs some improvements there) and set an ext3 partition mounting the / and another ext3 partition to mount the /home
<LuisGMarine> I've already been throught that guide up and down and still not here
<newubunx> hi, i have a problem with an update from 2.6.31.15 to ..16
<LuisGMarine> mattwynne, I've tried every key, no key and still can't connect
<newubunx> its says: kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block"
<sebsebseb> user124234: uh why did you do Ext3 instead of Ext4 for 9.10?
<mattwynne> LuisGMarine: I guess the WPA was / is buggy for my driver - dunno if that's relevant to you.
<newubunx> anyone could offer some help?
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  newubunx
<ubottu> newubunx: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<user124234> sebsebseb: because I'd like to access my linux files with Windows still and there's no driver for ext4
<mattwynne> LuisGMarine: I'd defo recommend disabling wireless security on your router for a while and see if you can connect then
<sebsebseb> !ask |  newubunx
<ubottu> newubunx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattwynne> LuisGMarine: tail -f /var/log/syslog to see what's going on when you connect
<sebsebseb> user124234: ah ha ok
<sebsebseb> user124234: well I think there might be, but in that case, it doesn't work properly
<diyer1> blakkheim: How do you pastebin?
<guntbert> !pstebin | diyer1
<sebsebseb> user124234: Ubuntu can read and write to your Windows partition, no problem, as long as Windows is shut down propelry
<guntbert> !pastebin | diyer1
<ubottu> diyer1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<LuisGMarine> mattwynne, that's what I'm doing right now and nothing
<init2winit77> edbian,  the ping test from the other pc came back with 0% loss.  Not sure how to ssh from the other one.  this is what I did:   username@user PC name:/home/user/new folder
<mattwynne> LuisGMarine: well good luck man, sorry I can't help you any further.
<Guest59258> well just to tell im new using linux & now, before a lot of time sufering im found a place to find help... im using a AAO with Xubuntu & just now im improve the 9.10 version...
<edbian> init2winit77, good guess! :P  Here's what you need: "ssh <username>@<ip address>"
<user124234> sebsebseb: so do you think that choosing ext3 instead of ext4 is the reason that Grub is not finding Ubuntu?
<diyer1> blakkheim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348306/
<newubunx> kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block" from 2.6.31.15 to ..16? any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> user124234: also I woudn't advice  Widnows having access to your Linux partitions, after all if you get for example a virus in Windows that is bad enough, it could then also wipe out your Linux partition
<init2winit77> edbian ,  so use IP NOT PC name?
<sebsebseb> user124234: that might have something to do with it, but probably not
<user124234> sebsebseb: currently I am more concerned with Ubuntu's installation manager wiping out my windows files than vice versa
<sebsebseb> user124234: as for more control,  gparted on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> user124234: the manual install in the installer is limiting
<datzy> Hi, how can I get a list of packages that contain a certain string on command line?
<newubunx> how do i reinstall 2.6.31.16
<sebsebseb> user124234: which version of Windows is it?
<minimec> datzy: apt-cahe search
<user124234> sebsebseb: XP
<blakkheim> diyer1: it looks like it's unable to get an ip address
<minimec> datzy: apt-cache search ;)
<sebsebseb> user124234: ok
<datzy> minimec: thanks
<sebsebseb> user124234: are you new to Ubuntu?
<user124234> sebsebseb: new to ubuntu, yes, but not generally new to linux
<sebsebseb> user124234: Have you used Desktop Linux before?
<diyer1> blakkheim: so dose this mean I can not get my computer on the Internet?
<reduz7home> HELP! I can't install ubuntu! it says "unable to find a medium containing a file system" when botting from installer CD!
<sebsebseb> user124234: when you install  Grub into your MBR, it should detect Ubuntu partitions no problem, as long as they are actsaully there
<kinja-sheep> user124234: How long have you been using Linux?
<blakkheim> diyer1: is there a dhcp server running on your router/modem?
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: ok sounds like you may have a bad CD
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: have you still got the ISO?
<brontosaurusrexw> init2winit77: ssh -l username hostname
<iceroot> reduz7home: you burnt the iso on cd so that there is one file called *.iso?
<ShaunR> i got a weird issue, i'm running ubuntu 9.10 on a Xen Guest.  The console doesnt come up.  I created /etc/event.d/hvc0 but on boot it doesnt seam to start.  If i ssh into the server and run start hvc0 the console starts and works, but for some reason on boot it wont.
<user124234> kinja-sheep: several years, but never really got deep into it, still safe on the surface
<banished> Hi, is there some ppa that will always get me the latest version of fglrx like there is for nvidia?
<diyer1> blakkheim: I'm not sure. It is D-link if that helps.
<okan_> hi guys i need help about conky!
<sebsebseb> redouane: also you need to make sure you burn the contents of the ISO to CD, not the ISO itself to CD, which is I think what iceroot is getting at
<okan_> hi guys i need help about conky!
<reduz7home> HELP! I can't install ubuntu! it says "unable to find a medium containing a file system" when botting from installer CD! :(
<iceroot> sebsebseb: correct :)
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: Have you still got the ISO?
<okan_> hi guys i need help about conky!
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, sure
<iceroot> !repeat | okan_
<diyer1> blakkheim: Before I upgraded Ubuntu I had Internet working but I forget how I did it.
<ubottu> okan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: ok you can check it then, to make sure you have a good download :)
<init2winit77> edbian,  thank you!  it seems to be working now.
<brontosaurusrexw> okan_: ask
<guntbert> !repeat | okan_
<user124234> sebsebseb: so what should I do? grup only gives me te memory test and Windows as the only options for booting
<iceroot> okan_: and ask a detailed question to the channel
<blakkheim> diyer1: not sure what to tell you at this point
<Dr_Willis> okan_:  and you have checked the very well done docs/guides at teh conky homepage allready? :)
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, i think it's good since it was used to install on other computers, but let me check
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, where do i find md5s?
<sebsebseb> usr13: which is odd
<iceroot> !md5 | reduz7home
<ubottu> reduz7home: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> usr13: wrong one
<sebsebseb> user124234: which is odd.  I think you need to be on the Live CD, to fix this stuff, so boot it up
<edbian> init2winit77, For now yes.  I'll show you how to use names later if you want but it complicates things right now
<edbian> init2winit77, Also: can you give me a link to the how to you're following?
<diyer1> blakkheim: Ok. Thank for your time. I will see if my friend remembers how we did it last time.
<init2winit77> edbian,  http://www.ajatus.in/2009/10/networking-ubuntu-pcs-with-sshfs/
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: ok you do know about md5sum then good :)  plus you can do sha1sum as well
<datzy> can someone help me with webalizer, it's not showing top IP's, although I have altered the config to have it do so.
<edbian> init2winit77, I'm back!  sorry bout that
<wizardslovak> hello people
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10  and in that list of files is the file with the codes
<wizardslovak> how do i add folder to .tar in command line?
<init2winit77> edbian,  http://www.ajatus.in/2009/10/networking-ubuntu-pcs-with-sshfs/
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: there's also a pysical CD check that can be done on the CD, well if the CD is booting up enough on the computer
<Dr_Willis> wizardslovak:  i cheat and use 'mc' its a cli file manager that can access archives as if they weere directories. ;)  just select the archive, and copy the thing into it,.. (yes i am lazy)
<edbian> init2winit77, Can you ssh into the server?
<micromachstick> hi all, im having difficulties with songbird and ipod syncing..can anyone help me?
<valters> hello, i have problem with akregato rss reader, I use ubuntu 9.04 and there is crash information - http://pastebin.com/m2a2e2540 i cant start akreagator
<guntbert> wizardslovak: I don't know myself - but look into man tar - that should give you the correct syntax
<lstarnes> wizardslovak: tar Af file.tar new-folder
<wizardslovak> i dont cheat ;)
<okan_> ok iceroot dont get angry i can speak english soso.First i have installed conky and i have configured my conkyrc file but when i clicked on the my desktop or desktop icons,conky lost on desktop
<LuisGMarine> the problem is ipv6
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, MD5 hash is correct and it's the second CD i burned, from 2 different computers
<minimec> lstarnes: tar --help ;)
<iceroot> okan_: start if from terminal and paste the output
<Dr_Willis> wizardslovak:  time to read the tar man pages i guess..
<mka> micromachstick, why didn't you use rhythmbox?
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: ok  it could be the computer itself, for some reason it doesn't like Ubuntu.  how much RAM does it have etc?
<iceroot> reduz7home: and on the cd there is not aa single file called *.iso?
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, it's a pretty modern computer (2gb ram, dual core, etc) , actually, 8.10 installer loads fine
<xig> how can i, being root on the 9.10 system, set a new password for a users' gnome-keyring, when the old password is lost?
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, it's 9.10 that fails
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: oh right ever done 9.04?
<micromachstick> mka: i can use rhyhtmbox also actually..im not having an issue with the program itself per se...
<sixtila> how to fix this
<sixtila> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/tremulous-data/tremulous-data_1.1.0-2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<guntbert> xig: don't work as rooŧ
<okan_> in terminal everything is normal but:okan@AsusX61S:~$ conky
<okan_> Conky: forked to background, pid is 18208
<okan_> okan@AsusX61S:~$
<okan_> Conky: desktop window (1e000b9) is subwindow of root window (13c)
<okan_> Conky: window type - desktop
<FloodBot3> okan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<okan_> Conky: drawing to created window (0x4c00001)
<xig> guntbert: i dont work as root, why do you suggest that?
<lstarnes> swoody: you might want to try sudo apt-get update
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, no.. the installer shows the ubuntu screen fne when booting from the CD, but when i choose "install" it dies with that error message
<mka> micromachstick, so, you have an issue with what, then?
<sixtila> i cant fetch datas - Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/tremulous-data/tremulous-data_1.1.0-2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<guntbert> xig: then I misinterpreted "being root on the 9.10 system"
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: ,but that same CD worked no problem on two other computers?
<swoody> lstarnes, oh?
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, the CD works fine on other computers, and 8.10 works fine on this computer
<lstarnes> swoody: sorry, my tab completion failed again
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, so i think it's a 9.10 bug
<lstarnes> sixtila: try running sudo apt-get update first
<swoody> lstarnes, :)
<micromachstick> mka: well ive tried using someone else's ipod and it works perfectly..but when i use mine, it allows me to sync to it perfectly but then when i try and listen to it, it only plays the first few seconds repeatedly..but i know the ipods not faulty because ive used it with itunes previously with success
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: it might be, and 9.04 is a good release :)
<valters> someone can help me with akregator rss reader, they cant start hi crash there is crashr eport - http://paste.ubuntu.com/348308/
<guntbert> xig: but I'm sorry - I  have no answer for your original question :-(
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, it's good except pulseaudio stopped working forever on it, so i want to do a clean install
<init2winit77> edbian,  It is getting to the point of entering the host pc password. then displays some general pc info and last login time.  but how do i access files
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: 8.10 you mean or?
<okan_> ok i got it.i am new on IRC sory...
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, 9.04 worked fine until pulseaudio died to never ever come back
<sixtila> lstarnes it ignores security package ? http://pastebin.ca/1729926
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: oh
<mka> micromachstick, ok maybe you removed it while the transfer was not 100% complete
<edbian> init2winit77, O this is very good.  You have everything set up correctly! :)  to access the files you have 2 options.  The easiest is to use the connect to server in the places menu of your gnome panel :)
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, already asked for support and no one seemed to have a clue wht it may have been, filed a bug and talked to ubuntu devs but there was simply no way to get it back to work, so i installed OSS4 which worked fine
<micromachstick> mka: nono i definitely tried it enough times under different circumstances with patience that i dont think thats true..ive been working on this for days.. i was wondering if perhaps since this ipod is the very latest model if it hasnt been made to work with ubuntu yet or something?
<edbian> init2winit77, do you see what I'm talking about?
<Lantizia> Does anyone here have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop that CAME with Ubuntu 8.10 or later on it?  I'd like to get a copy of the recovery disc that unit can create and pay you for your services.
<xig> pls help! i have forgotten my gnome-keyring unlock password. how can i recover it? i am running ubuntu 9.10
<sixtila> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/tremulous-data/tremulous-data_1.1.0-2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<init2winit77> edbian,  ok.  what values do i enter in
<sebsebseb> reduz7home: maybe you should just run 8.10 on there for now, and then  do a clean install of Ubuntu with 10.04 after it's been released in the end of April.   8.10 runs out of support around the time 10.04 comes out.
<edbian> init2winit77, Which ones are you unsure of?
<sixtila> why do i get the error?
<sixtila> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/tremulous-data/tremulous-data_1.1.0-2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<init2winit77> edbian ,  yes  I have it opened
<okan_> ok iceroot i pasted output
<lstarnes> sixtila: please stop repeating.  We have seen it already
<reduz7home> sebsebseb, so i don't want to install 9.04 as it seems to be bugged too.. i was hoping 9.10 would work better but now the installer seems to not work
<edbian> init2winit77, I'm not on an ubuntu computer right now.  I don't remember what it asks for.
<mka> micromachstick, are you saying any song you put into it becomes truncated?
<dath> what's a good tool to visualize folders?
<dath> in detail?
<lstarnes> sixtila: that error is being caused by the expected hash from the file index being different from the actual hash of the file
<mka> dath: nautilus?
<macman_> hi all .. anyone get dvdfab to work in wine ? i donwnloaded the free version and the pro version and both aren't working
<blakkheim> dath: gdmap
<micromachstick> mka: trauncated? um im not sure what that means, but ive tried different audio file types..and many different songs and they all do the same thing..plays the first four seconds of the song over and over...but this is only happening with this ipod
<sixtila> lstarnes can it be fixed?
<mka> dath: baobab as well
<edbian> init2winit77, Just make sure you set it to ssh in the drop down menu
<micromachstick> mka: and it's doing the same thing regardless of whether i sync it with rhyhtmbox, songbird or gtkpod
<init2winit77> edbian,  service type(pull down menu)   server:  port:    folder:      bookmark
<iceroot> !paste | okan_
<ubottu> okan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sixtila> i cant download several files due to several reason
<lstarnes> sixtila: not by you
<lstarnes> sixtila: the repository's managers must fix it
<okan_> ok i got it
<init2winit77> edbian,  Do i do this on just one PC or both?
<sixtila> u mean there is no fix for it?
<guntbert> sixtila: but you can choose another server
<edbian> init2winit77, server: your server's ip (from before) port: leave it blank or 22 folder: leave it blank
<lstarnes> sixtila: yes and no
<lstarnes> sixtila: you can't fix it
<grkblood13> are there any burning apps that support UDF 2.50 natively
<sixtila> this is confusing! how do i select another server then
<lstarnes> sixtila: but the repositories' managers can
<edbian> init2winit77, You do this on the client.  This little dialog connects to a server of some kind.  We're using it to connect to an ssh server.
<chazco> How can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<Akiraa> Is there something which can customize a linux install so that it contains the minimum packages to run a given set of apps with a given set of services?
<lstarnes> sixtila: there's an option in system > administration > software sources
<edbian> init2winit77, It will let you go through the entire filesystem on the server from the client
<blakkheim> !mini | Akiraa
<ubottu> Akiraa: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<edbian> Akiraa, opensuse has something like that I think
<sixtila> lstarnes yes
<edbian> init2winit77, Do you understand?
<mka> micromachstick, can you copy a song from your ipod back to your pc and play it with your pc and see if it only play for a few seconds? If it does not then your songs are, in some way, truncated (ie erroneously cut and incomplete)
<lstarnes> sixtila: you can also edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking open suse had some feature where you could use their web site and build an iso with whatever packages you selected.. sort of a neat idea
<godzlich> hi
<iceroot> Akiraa: ubuntu netinstall has something like that
<MatBoy> wierd my gnome seems to forget settings when I'm actually logged in
<micromachstick> mka: oh yeah using Rhyhtmbox ive been able to do exactly that and it works fine..as ive said ive taken these same songs onto another ipod and they work perfectly fine
<iceroot> Akiraa: or called ubuntu minimal install. dont know
<valters> hello, i have problem with akregator rss reader, but I use ubuntu, when I start it they crash and there is chrash report - http://paste.ubuntu.com/348308/
<sixtila> lstarnes u need to see the file?
<lstarnes> sixtila: no
<sixtila> lstarnes what can i add in it
<init2winit77> edbian,  is the PW that it asks for the one to the server PC or PW of the pc im on?
<mka> micromachstick, the problem is with your ipod then, not ubuntu
<lstarnes> sixtila: edit the existing lines and change the servers to the servers that you want to use
<edbian> init2winit77, the user and the password refer to some user on the server
<lstarnes> sixtila: the software sources application automatically edits that
<sixtila> lstarnes ok, but where do i get the new server locations?
<micromachstick> mka: :( well i know the ipod works with windows..so its not completely broken..is there an mp3 player that specifically works well with ubuntu that i should consider investing in instead?
<sixtila> lstarnes esp security?
<mka> micromachstick, just being curious and offline, why do you people choose to use ipods over cellphones?
<Akiraa> blackheim, iceroot: thanks
<lstarnes> sixtila: there's a list online somewhere
<invisime> I am running fluxbox on top of ubuntu server 9.10. /usr/lib/X11 is empty though. what package am I missing?
<sixtila> lstarnes cool i will search
<lstarnes> sixtila: and the software sources app has the list in it
<valters> somebody can help me with agregator rss reader?
<micromachstick> mka: well i have a cell phone too actually. which has some music on it but the sound quality is pretty terrible since its a cheap phone
<init2winit77> edbian,  ok I now have a new folder that shows the entire user files from the server pc.  sweeet!!
<jeffrey_PL> pada u kogo śnieg?:D
<edbian> init2winit77, Exactly!  Helpful?
<mka> micromachstick, oh?, I thought sound quality is dictated by the quality of earphones.
<init2winit77> edbian,  yes very helpful!  Thank you.
<edbian> init2winit77, There is a way to make that folder show up everytime automatically.  Do you want that?
<guntbert> lstarnes: I think that is one case where gui is definetly easier then cli - sixtila in the gui its rather easy to select another server - shall I show you?
<Lantizia> Does anyone here have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop that CAME with Ubuntu 8.10 or later on it?  I'd like to get a copy of the recovery disc that unit can create and pay you for your services.
<mka> micromachstick, anyway back to the point, if the songs you transfered with windows works and the ones with ubuntu are truncated then I see a serious problem
<chazco> How can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<init2winit77> edbian,  Yes that would be of use
<sixtila> gnutbert yes, but i have only few options like main server, US, check,
<guntbert> sixtila: and then there is other...
<edbian> init2winit77, You need to add an entry to a file called fstab.  It's located in /etc and you need to be root to edit it.  "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" should do the trick.  gksu opens graphical programs as root, gedit is a text editer, /etc/fstab is the file.
<gui7> what's the easiest way of erasing an rw disk?
<invisime> I am running fluxbox on top of ubuntu server 9.10. /usr/lib/X11 is empty though. what package am I missing?
<sixtila> oh ya, guntbert
<mka> micromachstick, one thing I know is that windows synchronously writes to the external drive (even internal ones) where as linux buffers disk writes
<micromachstick> mka: well i dont know if its relevant or not, but mentally i cant get past the fact that the older ipod works perfectly with ubuntu..but the brand new one has been such an irritation.
<dotblank> hey im looking for an alternative to synergyc for desktop keyboard/mice sharing.. I heard there was a new lat but I cant remember it. Anyone know of it?
<sixtila> guntbert gotcha
<sixtila> thanks
<dotblank> *alt
<mka> micromachstick, this means that if you remove the ipod too soon, this might explain the problem
<kinja-sheep> edbian, init2winit77: Use "Bookmarks" option would be easier in "Connect To Server", I believe.
<edbian> init2winit77, Here is a helpful guide for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab   for misc questions
<micromachstick> mka: remove the ipod? meaning what exactly?
<guntbert> sixtila: have fun :-) - you *can* let the system choose a "best server" for you
<edbian> kinja-sheep, I've never used them
<mka> micromachstick, "ejecting" it from the player like rhythmbox
<edbian> init2winit77, kinja-sheep  It's up to you init2winit77 which method would you like to use?  (I can't help with the bookmarks)
<sixtila> guntbert i have already chose more than 3 servers and all have the same problem - u sure this is not another problem(deeper)
<micromachstick> mka: I've generally ejected it each time ive tried to sync it..isnt that just part of the process really?
<okan_> here http://imagebin.org/77304
<mka> micromachstick, I just transfered files to my friend's old ipod with rhythmbox with no prob yesterday
<guntbert> sixtila: no - I'm not at all sure about that - but I got no idea how to tackle that - sorry
<invisime> okan_: that may be the ugliest theme I've ever seen.
<okan_> :D
<micromachstick> mka: well ive gotten my brothers 8GB filled up with rhyhtmbox today myself lol...but its the new one that seems to dislike ubuntu..
<sixtila> ok, np
<mka> micromachstick, and I didn't even wait too long before I ejected the ipod.
<okan_> thanks invisime
<sixtila> i had the same problem with debian also! this is worrying!
<TylerPlack> how do I get the password of a user?
<kinja-sheep> edbian, init2winit77: If you have successfully use "Connect To Server", remember what you wrote in. Again, this time, tick on "Bookmarks" and give it a Folder Name. (computer name are suggested). It's good idea to sshfs and mount in when you want to, not just permanent in case IP changed.
<frostburn> TylerPlack, define get?  you can typically only reset a password as the hashing algorithm is one directional
<mka> micromachstick, check on the net if ever your specific ipod model has any known issues
<micromachstick> mka: i assure you i didnt go ripping the cord out halfway through the sync..lol
<mka> micromachstick, hahahah
<TylerPlack> frostburn: how do I reset a password (cmdline)
<okan_> iceroot are you there?
<frostburn> TylerPlack, sudo passwd usernamehere
<coolcat> hi, what do I have to do to be able to send emails to other machines, using the mail program?
<micromachstick> mka: i havent heard anybody else talk about problems with this classic model and ubuntu..and as i said, i got it to work with itunes on windows previously..so it really makes me think that perhaps apple has done something with this model to screw with it? but then, i wouldnt be the only one having issues i suppose
<kinja-sheep> TylerPlack: You can't. It is a security measures taking in place between the administrator and the user. You only can create a new password. (But then again, the user would know you accessed in and snooped). :)
<edbian> kinja-sheep, how does using the name help when the ip changes?  the hosts file will be wrong right?
<mka> micromachstick, anyway it MUST work with iTunes on windows/macintosh
<kinja-sheep> edbian: I'm sorry. I joined late in the conversation. What do you mean by the hosts file?
<init2winit77> edbian,  I have the etc/fstab open now
<micromachstick> mka: yeah it does work..but i dont have access to anything other then ubuntu currently..so i think i might have quite a pickle on my hands
<edbian> kinja-sheep, Referring to what you just said about "computer names are preferred in case the ip changes"
<iceroot> okan_: use pastebin and give me the link, or better, give the link to the channel
<edbian> init2winit77, You need to add a new line to the end of it.  In that link I gave there is an example for an ssh fs
<urthmover> what would the bash syntax be for starting evolution directly to a compose window  or directly to a particular email account's inbox?
<okan_> http://imagebin.org/77304
<londonali1010> micromachstick: sorry to butt in...the newer models of ipod are a bit annoying. I have a new shuffle that just won't work, down to a different db or something.
<invisime> does anyone know what package I need to add to generate my .Xresources file?
<Syndri> hi
<iceroot> urthmover: evolution --help
<iceroot> urthmover: or man evolution
<urthmover> ok I'll check there iceroot
<urthmover> thanks iceroot
<maria> mariajulia15@live,com,ar
<londonali1010> micromachstick: you can check the latest development of libgpod to see what models are supported or not.
<edbian> init2winit77, Do you see it?  It's about 1/2 way down.  When you have the line how you think it needs to be copy / paste it here and I'll double check it?
<mka> edbian, I think using host names helps because you don't have to memorise changing ip addresses
<kinja-sheep> edbian: I mean don't use fstab to access the computer in the another room. Creating a bookmark is nice -- that way, you can mount and access only when needed instead of forever.
<guntbert> maria: not here please
<micromachstick> londonali1010: ahh I shall try that..if that doesnt work, is there a speicfic mp3 player other then ipod that works better with ubuntu?
<frostburn> urthmover, man evolution                               then search for -c           /-c
<edbian> kinja-sheep, OIC! :)
<mka> invisime, why do you want to do that?
<okan_> iceroot,do you want picture link or else? picture link:http://imagebin.org/77304
<edbian> mka, I don't understand.  If you use the hostname then you add that hostname to your hosts file correct?  When the ip changes you still have to edit the host file or it won't work.
<LuisGMarine> ok I've read those wifi troubleshooting guides and everything, I still can't connect to my wireless network
<invisime> mka: because I don't seem to have one currently and I wish to edit it so that I can make rxvt pseudo-transparent.
<mka> edbian, no
<grkblood13> are there any burning apps that support UDF 2.50 natively
<londonali1010> micromachstick: unfortunately I don't know! I've only got an old 30GB iPod, which works fine, and for the shuffle I just left it on a shelf until I got a dual-boot Win7 machine :S
<edbian> mka, Please explain where I went wrong?
<invisime> mka: I'm running fluxbox on top of ubuntu server.
<mka> edbian, you map the hostname to 127.0.0.1
<iceroot> okan_: a normal text-paste
<iceroot> !paste | okan_
<ubottu> okan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<init2winit77> edbian,  sorry Im not sure what Im looking for in that link
<kinja-sheep> edbian: The same thing goes for your servers. You don't want to keep-alive your connection all times. :)  Also, you can use avahi-daemon or samba to ssh in your machines by hostnames.  Eliminate the works of finding out what machine's IP is (in order to ssh in).
<mka> edbian, things make difference when accessing machine from another one
<mswl> hamster-applet is used to time management in gnome, but when you install it how do you execute it?
<edbian> mka, but if I want to use the hostname to specify an ssh server then on some client I need to make an entry in the hosts file on that client: "<serverName> <ip address>"
<came0> Hey I'm paying someone to ssh into my server and do some work is there any program I can install to log everything they type?  or record all their activities in another way?  Just want to be able to go back and see what they did if necessary.  Its ubuntu-server so command line only.
<edbian> init2winit77, it's the very last thing in the grey boxes under the title "Examples"
<edbian> init2winit77, The line starts #SSHFS
<mka> edbian, if the IP of the destination maching changes, the hostname is sticks to it, there is something like dhclient that is responsible for this
<edbian> init2winit77, sshfs#username...
<wolter> what files does X save in home related to startup?
<okan_> i think no problem in terminal.Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/348311/
<chazco> How can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<micromachstick> londonali1010: it appears they dont support the latest ipod classic..this could definitely have been my problem..lol
<wolter> I am getting no wm or desktop manager at startup because of something in my home directory
<edbian> mka, Does dhclient tell all of the machines on the network?  How do all of the machines keep the hostnames matched to the correct IPs ??
<mka> edbian, I know about that, that is just an ALIAS you can write what ever you want
<edbian> mka, Could you rephrase that it doesn't make sense
<minimec> wolter: The X server doesn't save anything in your /home directory. Your hnome-session might be corrupted.
<londonali1010> micromachstick: yeah, that'll be it! Bad luck :(
<minimec> wolter: gnome-session ...
<wolter> minimec, do you know of a file i might erase or move to see if it fixes my problem?
<edbian> Open question to the channel: How can I implement hostnames on my LAN without manually editing the host files of every client on the network?
<kinja-sheep> edbian: If you made "127.0.0.1	facebook.com" -- When you access facebook.com, it'll say error 404 (or redirect to your /var/www).
<frostburn> came0, you should be able to dd the terminal session to a log file, or syslog
<Syndri> help me
<edbian> kinja-sheep, I get that.  But if I made "192.168.1.100 turing" and I had a computer there it would work how I wanted if I say "ping turing"
<came0> frostburn:  but how can I set SSH to always dd to a file?
<micromachstick> londonali1010: ah darn it! well..what's the likelihood of it being updated in the future? if im sticking with ubuntu..do i want to try and sell this ipod for an older model that will work? or take some other course of action?
<mka> edbian, if I am the maching and you know my IP as 196.2.12.1 for example but my hostname as "mka". next time it changes to 196.0.0.1 my dhclient will tell my dhcp server about this change and it will map it to "mka". you will always call me "mka" without bothering about what my address is
<minimec> wolter: The folders related to gnome are .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd. I would start to rename .gnome and .gnome2 --> .gnome-old .gnome2-old
<kinja-sheep> edbian: The open answer to your open question -- Use samba or avahi-daemon.
<edbian> kinja-sheep, ha ha,  thank you
<wolter> ok minimec, will do
<LuisGMarine> hey guys I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network.  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 i have tried disabling ipv6, wep, and still Ubuntu can't connect
<aafuentes> anybody here use hamster-applet?
<init2winit77> edbian, kinja-sheep,  what would the benefit be to using bookmark feature
<brontosaurusrexw> edbian: use a router with DHCP ?
<minimec> wolter: You might also have a dbus problem --> .dbus .dbus-old
<edbian> init2winit77, It allows you to connect to the server quickly without automatically connected everytime the system boots
<kinja-sheep> edbian: If you installed samba, you could just "ping <hostname>" -- That will be it.  With avahi-daemon, you use "ping <hostname>.local"
<init2winit77> edbian,  I am not seeing sshfs or anything close to that in the link you sent
<londonali1010> micromachstick: You can always join the dev team, there's a way to submit your database info if you can get it working on another machine. As with all things, it will only be a matter of time before it's supported, but no way to tell how long!
<Syndri> how do i get the cube on ubunutu?
<edbian> brontosaurusrexw, Yes
<frostburn> came0, not sure, never done it before, i'm sure you could set up their shell environment to copy their commands to a file and then return them a shell
<brontosaurusrexw> edbian: yes, thats it, should work
<edbian> init2winit77, I'm sorry, it's there!  I know it's a big page.
<micromachstick> londonali1010: ah well...i guess i'll stick to my 8 gig until then..then you very much for your help! and mka you also
<mka> edbian, the /etc/hosts file is for when you dont want to refer to me as "mka" but as "m". the danger is that when my address changes, you have to update your file otherwise it will point to another random person's machine if the IP is existing
<brontosaurusrexw> edbian: try ping -c 3 hostname
<wolter> ok minimec don't escape :)
<wolter> goingn to relog
<edbian> mka, Yeah
<kinja-sheep> init2winit77: I was making things less hassle for you. You don't want to keep connected with your other computer all times. This way, you'll access and mount when you want to.
<grkblood13> are there any burning apps that support UDF 2.50 natively so i can burn AVCHD?
<msmarc> Does anyone know if old Imac G3 has wake on lan capabilities?
<edbian> kinja-sheep, brontosaurusrexw mka thank you for your help!  That makes things much easier!  I just have to use .local  ! :)  or add a packge
<init2winit77> edbian,  it sounds like a book mark would be better suited for me.  One of the computers is a laptop and the only reason I really want to use file sharing if for the fact that the laptop has SD card slot and the desktop does not :)
<PhilSplice> Why on my ubuntu server does a PHP file download instead of view?
<mka> grkblood13, what about k3b or brasero?
<grkblood13> k3b doesnt
<brontosaurusrexw> edbian: you on mac?
<edbian> init2winit77, Then do that! :)
<frostburn> PhilSplice, your apache server doesn't have mod-php configured/installed
<grkblood13> havent looked at brasero
<edbian> brontosaurusrexw, ha ha ha.  No, right now I'm on a laptop with open suse.  I also have an ubuntu netbook remix acer aspire one, and a debian desktop
<okan_> iceroot
<okan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/348311/
<PhilSplice> ok, how do i configure that?
<kinja-sheep> PhilSplice: #php #apache -- I imagine it will have to do something with your configuration file.
<mka> grkblood13, if k3b can't then brasero can't and if k3b can't I am sorry, it cannot be done
<PhilSplice> ok
<PhilSplice> thanks
<brontosaurusrexw> edbian: nm, but only mac on my lil network requires .local hostnames
<grkblood13> doesnt the kernel have udf 2.50 support?
<kinja-sheep> brontosaurusrexw: You're using Bonjour. :)
<brontosaurusrexw> grkblood13: tried nero?
<mka> grkblood13, by the way how is this specific version of UDF different from the normal UDF?
<init2winit77> edbian, kinja-sheep,  thank you for the help and input.   You have helped with exactly what I needed!
<grkblood13> b/c 2.5 supports avchd
<brontosaurusrexw> kinja-sheep: uhmm, in what way that counts?
<grkblood13> withoput it you cant burn properly
<mka> brontosaurusrexw, grkblood13,  nero is not free
<edbian> brontosaurusrexw, avahi-daemon implements the mac rendezvous arch
<edbian> init2winit77, That's what we're here for! :)
<kinja-sheep> brontosaurusrexw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bonjour
<mka> grkblood13, avhcd? what is that?
<kinja-sheep> brontosaurusrexw: Just read the Overview.
<brontosaurusrexw> kinja-sheep, edbian and that makes my ubuntu becomes ubuntu.local ?
<edbian> brontosaurusrexw, If you install avahi-daemon
<eni23> hello everyone. i want to play a realplayer-file with mplayer. but the w32-codec is not cool. so i installed realplayer. but there is no sound. somwhere i readed, that the codecs from the realplayer can be used with mplayer. where i habe to link the .so-files?
<Dr_Willis>  I never have figured out what avahi was supposed to do... :)
<chazco> How can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<brontosaurusrexw> edbian: i see
<grkblood13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AVCHD
<Ov3rf10w> Nenad-Bgd, bg?
<grkblood13> its for HD dvds
<brontosaurusrexw> yeah, i have the entire netatalk thingy installed
<kinja-sheep> Dr_Willis: >:}~
<wolter> minimec, hm.. none worked
<mka> eni23, w32codecs is not cool?
<grkblood13> goose!
<grkblood13> you helped me the other day
<okan_> help ? :)
<grkblood13> do you knwo of anyway to burn avchds?
<X-BEAD> hi people, may you help me ?
<brontosaurusrexw> kinja-sheep: i'd die of boredom if i read that ;)
<kinja-sheep> okan_: #conky or state your issue. I'm just getting into conky last few hours for first time. ;o
<grkblood13> without scping the file to a windows box
<eni23> ﻿mka: no the rm40c-codec is not working really great. with realplayer the picture seems good, but no sound. so i want to use the rm40 in mplayer? is this possible?
<thesavagedonkey> hey guys im quite new to ubuntu and the online help wasnt clear, i have found an old usb external hardrive and am wanting to boot ubuntu 9.10 from it, but i allready have vista loaded on my laptop, if i set my bios to boot from usb and just put the ubuntu cd into the drive will i beable to install it to my ext hardrive and still manage to run vista at the same time? thanks for the help
<wolter> !ask | X-BEAD
<ubottu> X-BEAD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> thesavagedonkey, yes
<brontosaurusrexw> eni23: and vlc says what?
<edbian> thesavagedonkey, assuming you can get your computer to boot from an external usb harddrive
<mka> grkblood13, I was not playing with when I said if k3b cannot do it, it is not worth trying brasero. If you have some money in the bank, buy nero for linux.
<wolter> thesavagedonkey, if you set your bios to boot from usb you would want to stick in an install usb, not a cd
<torusman> hi guys, i'm setting up a second monitor but ubuntu doesn't let me set the resolution of the second monitor to over 1024x768 (max should be 1400x900). any help?
<wolter> thesavagedonkey, and yes, you can use vista afterwards
<brontosaurusrexw> mka: there is a trial of nero for linux
<wolter> thesavagedonkey, ubuntu detects it and gives you the option to start in vista instead of ubuntu everytime you turn on your computer
<eni23> ﻿brontosaurusrexw: only plays the sound. mplayer works but not cool and gmplayer only sound
<gui7> how do i choose a certain file to downlaod form a directory using rsync?
<grkblood13> imgburn does it for free :(
<thesavagedonkey> wolter, i meant after i had installed ubuntu to my hardrive
<mka> brontosaurusrexw, i rest my case
<kinja-sheep> !rsync | gui7
<ubottu> gui7: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<urthmover> haha 4:20
<mka> eni23, tried VLC?
<okan_> thanks kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> gui7: For a single file / or directory -- You want to use scp, I think.  rsync just check and sync multiple things.
<eni23> ﻿ mka: yeah only sound no picture
<brontosaurusrexw> eni23: i use an app (cmd) called mediainfo, should be in repos
<brontosaurusrexw> so do something like; mediainfo file.rm and post that to pastebin
<wolter> thesavagedonkey, so you have ubuntu in your external drive, and vista in the internal one? ubuntu is already installed, right?
<gui7> kinja-sheep, what i'm tyring to do is download an .iso from the site of a linux distro.... they've got rsync addresses: "rsync ftp.belnet.be::packages/distro/
<gui7> kinja-sheep, except i've got to choose the specific file i want from that directory
<thesavagedonkey> not yet , im just formatting the hardrive this second,then once its done i plan on installing ubuntu to it , and the booting from it to keep it seperate from vista
<kinja-sheep> edbian: You may find this interesting -- You can create a configuration file in ~/.ssh/config -- Your username, SSH address, port, and SSH-related configuration.
<sobersabre> hi guys. is it possible to mess gstreamer video chain that would cause any gstreamer-dependent video player to show the movies in black/white colours ?
<brontosaurusrexw> mka: i didnt mean no harm
<wolter> kinja-sheep, do you get the option to select "Digital Mic" in gnome-volume-control ?
<wolter> (if in karmic)
<eni23> ﻿brontosaurusrexw: not necesary, the video-codec is RM-40 and audio it's cook
<wolter> (or jaunty)
<gui7> it also has a sync:\\ link - how do i download it?
<mka> brontosaurusrexw, I understand
<edbian> kinja-sheep, I never knew that!  seems redundant though...
<minimec_> wolter: Did you get my messages... My chat hangs from time to time...
<wolter> which messages?
<minimec_> wolter: Like that you can test if your problem is system or user related.
<eni23> ﻿brontosaurusrexw: and there is no prog ﻿called mediainfo in the repo (8.04)
<minimec_> wolter: try to add a test user like 'sudo adduser test' and login as user test...
<kinja-sheep> edbian: I "ssh earth" and it knew what which username because of the said file.
<jklehm> torusman: your name also gets highlighted in gold
<mka> eni23, cook codec?
<mka> lololololol
<wolter> oh yeah, minimec_, I did already. Its user related. Home dir related (i change my home dir to see, and it worked)
<edbian> kinja-sheep, ha ha.  earth?  Are your computers all planets?  I like that sceme
<brontosaurusrexw> eni23: ok, google mediainfo then
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I don't see anything "Digital Mic"  -- Got bunch of "Microphone 1" "Microphone 2"
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yeah me too... thes gnome guys messed up the old option of "digital mic" that fixed my mic problem
<kinja-sheep> edbian: That was an example. :)  I have leaf, mps, xps, ion.  I like to keep my hostnames short and simple. :)
<kinja-sheep> edbian: Oh and sky, cloud.
<catherine> i have installed ubuntu network remix, an each time i boot on gnome, i'm asked for the password for the internet wifi, how to change this behaviour ?
<timbo_> hi
<isiah> will version 10.04 really support full-disk encryption?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Ah I see.
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I don't have gnome-voice-control installed.
<minimec_> wolter: What if you renamed the .metacity folder once?
<mka> !hi|timbo_
<ubottu> timbo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<timbo_> it's now for 2 years i haven't used linux and want to install now ubuntu
<wolter> minimec_, ok
<mka> welcome back timbo_
<timbo_> as on my machine linux runs a bit slower than windows, i wanted to know which desktop is snappier with a fast and new nvidia card:
<timbo_> kde 4 or gnome?
<mka> timbo_, gnome of course!
<kinja-sheep> timbo_: Customized KDE or Gnome.
<timbo_> i like both, so i ask for the one with the best responsiveness
<portuguese> hey guys. i have a internal webcam on my laptop. any info on how to get it to work? thanks
<jimbobso> does anyone know how to manually set resolution in karmic?
<kinja-sheep> !fixres | jimbobso
<jimbobso> my screen is not detectign
<jimbobso> thanks
<ubottu> jimbobso: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mka> timbo_, of you mean't snappier? what does this word mean?
<wolter> minimec_, i have no metacity folder
<timbo_> gnome, sure?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Getting gnome-voice-control, I'll keep you posted.
<mka> timbo_, gnome is faster than KDE out-of-the-box
<timbo_> for me it means how fast it reatc on mouse clicks
<timbo_> *reacts
<wolter> kinja-sheep, hm.. i was unaware of that package,.. I'm going to get it too
<mka> timbo_, GNOME of course
<timbo_> how fast menus are opened, how fast tabs are changed etc...
<minimec_> wolter: ok. Basically... If you rename or move all your .folders to somekind of backup folder, you should be able to start a new gnome session. Otherwise I have no idea ;)
<mka> timbo_, we are talking of nanoseconds for that
<wolter> minimec_, yeah.. I will do that then
<torusman> hi guys, i'm setting up a second monitor but ubuntu doesn't let me set the resolution of the second monitor to over 1024x768 (max should be 1400x900). any help?
<timbo_> does 64bit have an impact on desktop responsiveness?
<Mike941> Hey is java already installed in ubuntu 9.10?
<mka> timbo_, do you have a 64bit hardware?
<aliendude5300> Is it worth it to install Ubuntu 64-bit instead of 32-bit yet? Does everything work right? What about Flash and Java?
<tos> timbo_ no difference here, except with flashplayer
<timbo_> yes
<Mike941> I have 64bit and flash works fine for me.
<aliendude5300> Mike941, what about Java?
<tos> mine is slow and choppy
<timbo_> i ask because 2 years ago i found that the 32bit desktop was faster, im sure it was because of the nvidia driver
<tos> probably lack of memory though
<brontosaurusrexw> flash has poor performance in both 64 and 32 versions for me
<brontosaurusrexw> so it doesnt matter
<mka> tos, you mean people only fuss about 64bit just for flashplayer? aww come on
<aliendude5300> tos, my Flash player is slow and choppy in HD... but I have a very powerful PC. I'm on 32-bit right now.
<Mike941> I need java for firefox. Is it in ubuntu already?
<choffman> Any cups guru's around? got an intresting scenerio
<timbo_> true, flash isn't that cool on linux too for the moment
<tos> mka, no its the only app i have a problem with that i cant fix
<kinja-sheep> Mike941: There are sun-java6-jre in the repo if what's what you wanted to know.
<Mike941> For some reason my flash is almost perfect. idno why it doesn't work that well for you guys.
<macman_> hi all what is the diffrene in this .. in my fstab i had it mount my cdrom/dvd as iso9660 and now rw .. i put it as auto and no iso9660 .. any ideas ?
<Mike941> kinja is that what displays flash stuff in webpages?
<aliendude5300> Mike941, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<aliendude5300> Try that.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh thats a panel applet..
<Mike941> i mean java
<tos> im betting its because i have 320mb ram
<tos> :(
 * kinja-sheep is away: Dogpark!
<kinja-sheep> Sorry. I'll have to turn that off.
<Mike941> **Is that what displays java web apps?**
<jimbobso> I just went to look at the resolution section and still cannot find a lasting command. can somoen point me in a direction? i need to force scren resolution to 1680x1050
<eni23> ﻿brontosaurusrexw: mediainfo is not in the ubuntu repos at all and it take really long to compile. i don't trust this.
<mka> macman_, there is no difference, you rather put is auto because some dvd's are mounted as UDF not as iso9660
<timbo_> is it possible that the 32bit nvidia driver offers a better performance than the 64bit version? can anyone compare?
<aliendude5300> Mike941, install it. It should fix web applets.
<brontosaurusrexw> eni23? arent there some binary stuff on the page?
<grkblood13> brontosaurusrexw, nero supports UDF 2.50
<grkblood13> good call
<Mike941> thanks. It will work for 64 bit right?
<tos> what is best for 64bit virtual machines on ubuntu 9.10
<mka> timbo_, 64bit is always better, I mean it is logical, the number is bigger
<tos> FREE*
<eltume> why won't ubuntu compress my files to tar.lzma? I thought it was just going slow since my pc only have 384 ram but I left it on during the night and it still hasn't finished compressing it and the progress bar remains at the same position it started at! HELP!?
<lex_> guys, i need a lil help with my nvidia geforce 4 mx video card. i can only get 800x600 resolution
<kostkon> eni23, do you mean this app? http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/
<mka> grkblood13, happy, now?
<grkblood13> very :)
<tos> lex, nvidia.com get the non-free drivers
<timbo_> mka, point is, i had both 32 and 64 bit versions of debian installed and after the installation of the nvidia driver the 32bit debian had a faster GUI
<aliendude5300> Mike941, I don't have 64 bit, can't say.
<lex_> tos, ok, i will try..
<eltume> lex: did you try system>administration>hardware drivers
<grkblood13> now i can actually back up blurays
<tos> lex_, thats what i did and it gave me 1024x768... same card
<grkblood13> without having a bluray burner
<mka> timbo_, I cannot comment about the software but on the hardware side, 64bit machine is supposed to be faster than 32bit ones
<tos> <aliendude5300> what is it with flash, are you using firefox?
<tos> what site youtube?
<eni23> ﻿brontosaurusrexw: http://pastebin.com/m5a39b21b , this is what i said before
<klip_> I have a problem, I want to view the backup of a file that I have because I edited the original and moved it to another directory. Is this possible and would it even be back to the point that I wanted it before I did so many edits to it? How would I get it back?
<aliendude5300> tos, I'm using Firefox and Flash, both the latest version.
<tos> how much ram
<timbo_> and flash is faster on 32bit?
<mka> grkblood13, it's just i am stingy, thats why i left windows, i didnt wanted to pay for any software
<aliendude5300> 2048MB DDR3 -- Performance Ram; Crucial Ballistix Tracer.
<tos> mka, but no games.. :(
<grkblood13> well, if nero is the only option then nero it is
<grkblood13> sucks though
<brontosaurusrexw> tos: neverball rox!
<tos> never played it
<brontosaurusrexw> tos: well, its about a ball that ....
<mka> grrrrrrr
<eni23> i know that the codec is rm40. i have a codec-file from the real-player-installation (rm40.so) but don't know how to install it
<tos> aliendude5300, thats a lot of ram... problem with the software
<brontosaurusrexw> tos: bounces and stuff ;)
<tos> flashplayer...
<klip_> hello?
<grkblood13> k3b should support udf 2.5
<tos> same here...
<grkblood13> make my life easier
<klip_> can anyone see me?
 * brontosaurusrexw stares at klip_  
<ActionParsnip> klip_: i can see you
<mka> grkblood13, believe me it will, it just takes time
<minimec_> klip_: nope but we can read you ;)
<tony_> need help my sansa fuse will not work with linux
<klip_> I have a problem, I want to view the backup of a file that I have because I edited the original and moved it to another directory. Is this possible and would it even be back to the point that I wanted it before I did so many edits to it? How would I get it back?
<tony_> i tryed everything
<tos> brontosaurusrex, like pong?
<ActionParsnip> tony_: does it show up as a partition in: sudo fdisk -l    ?
<mka> grkblood13, I remember being frustrated back in the days for not being able to write to NTFS filesystems, now everything has changed
<tos> whats the easiest way to set up a mirror for everything on my hd to an ftp...
<DareDevil0> Hey is there anyway of not to hide the screenlets when i hide the windows i am using with ctrl+ d
<ActionParsnip> tos: rsync is good
<tos> cool
<macman_> mka: hold on ok
<mka> ?
<Pelo> tos, this can probably help  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<mka> what does it mean when a person says hold on and he/she quits?
<Pelo> mka, meens that person wants you to wait for them to come back,  they probably had to reboot their computer or something similar
<ActionParsnip> mka: means they're doing something then logging off
<minimec_> klip_: so you have an original (edited) file in directory 'x' and a backup file in folder 'y'? What is your problem?
<mka> hhhmmmm????
<macman_> mka, you there ?
<mka> macman_, I am here
<SiDi> Hi. Has anyone had problems with reccurrent gstreamer errors when trying to read MP3s? I get these randomly, while i have w32codecs and absolutely all the gstreamer plugins installed (Xubuntu 9.10, i686)
<klip_> minimec_: how do I get the backup file and how do i go through my history of edits?
<mka> macman_, where have you been?
<DareDevil0> uuffff i solved it hahaha thanks anyway
<klip_> minimec_: how do I *OPEN* the backup file and how do i go through my history of edits?
<nicholas_> hey guys
<nicholas_> I just installed Xubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: including ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nicholas_> I also installed libdvdcss2
<nicholas_> But DVD's still won't play
<nicholas_> It tells me I can't open the DVD
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, ubuntu and xubuntu restricted extras, and nonfree-codecs too
<SiDi> hi nicholas_
<lex_> tos, how did you install it? it is a package1.run file...
<nicholas_> weird
<ActionParsnip> nicholas_: ok if you use VLC and have a DVD in and select file -> open disk    does it play?
<nicholas_> It just ran
<nicholas_> That was odd
<mka> nicholas_, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs
<macman_> mka, http://www.pastie.org/759373 < -- as you can see there is a diff in my fstab for mounting the cdrom .. the second one dosen't have an iso9660 and a udf .. does that mean i made it so that the protected dvd is unencrypted now ?
<tos> sh *.run
<SiDi> nicholas_, you need particular packages for playing some encrypted dvds, which cant be legally shipped in all countries.
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: if you install vlc does it play ok?
<tos> from root
<SiDi> !medibuntu | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mka> nicholas_, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs vlc mplayer
<lex_> tos, cmd?
<nightfrog> SiDi: why are you using ubuntu-restricted-extras on xubuntu?
<lex_> sudo apt-get install yadda yadda.run?
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, yes. I suspect a bug in gstreamer-plugins-base :/
<tos> at the root console...
<minimec_> klip_: I don't know how you backed up you file. In linux there might be the solution to step back one 'edit'. There might be a file with the same name followed with an '~'...
<tos> root# sh *.run
<lex_> tos, thanks!
<tos> np
<SiDi> nightfrog, why not? It just installs a few more codecs :)
<kfizz> What's the normal location of a sound card? I'm trying to record audio in vlc and I've tried /dev/mixer and /dev/dsp with no luck
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: if you use banshee or movie player it should offer to install the codec if one is missing
<nightfrog> SiDi: because xubuntu isnt ubuntu
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, when i try to read such files with totem it just fails to find a codec
<eltume> lex, install libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs or go to www.medibuntu.org and install all those from the website
<klip_> minimec_: yes I have that file, HOW DO I OPEN IT?
<eni23> so what can i do ?
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: if you have ubuntu installed do not instal xubuntu-restricted-extras  it will screw stuff up
<SiDi> nightcrow, there is no difference between codecs in ubuntu and xubuntu, except the absence of gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio from xubuntu-restricted-extras
<SiDi> I'm running xubuntu with pulseaudio on this laptop, ActionParsnip
<minimec_> klip_: on a console, you can open it with nano, if it is a text file. In a gnome session right click on mouse ...
<eni23> i just compiled over 4megs of code for mediainfo to run it over a file how i was told to. but no answer after that?
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: install the good / bad / ugly codec packs
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, they're all installed, including the multiverse ones...
<mka> macman_, this has nothing to do with encrypted dvd's
<lex_> tos, it says it failed
<lex_> suggestions?
<mka> macman_, the first one is sufficient
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, i'm actually convinced i have ALL the codecs present in uni+multiverse + medibuntu. Which is why i'm getting worried about gstreamer complaining
<eltume> lex, install the following packages: libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs from this website: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html
<tos> you need dependencies.. for it it should tell you what it needs
<klip_> minimec_: this is the message I get when I right click and "open": "There is no application installed for backup file files"
<tos> gotta use the apt-get install package-it-needs
<mka> macman_, to play the protected dvd's enable the medibuntu repositories and then do a sudo apt-get update'
<lex_> tos, it says i am in x, and need to get out of x to do it
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<tos> yeah gotta close X first
<minimec_> klip_: try to open it with gedit. What kind of file is that?
<tos> kill it
<lex_> tos, how do i close x, then restart it?
<klip_> !pastebin | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lex_> tos, what is the key combo somethi with backspace
<mka> macman_, after that type "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 w32codecs ubuntu-restricted-extras mplayer vlc"
<xfact> My samsung (ES15) digital camera cannot recognising my Ubuntu 9.04 as a 'computer' ///what to do?
<tos_> nice
<mneptok> lex_: alt-sysreq-k
<klip_> ActionParsnip: whoops didn't realize you were an op
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, it couldnt find ogle and libxine, they're not in karmic apparently
<ActionParsnip> klip_: it was all one line, so technically doesnt qualify ;)
<xfact> how to sync a camera with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> klip_: i'm not an op
<ActionParsnip> klip_: i'm just blackbelt google-fu with my handy sidekick jeeves
<lex_> mneptok, sys req is that control?
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, i was thinking about something. I've got an SRU'd gstreamer package that was pulled due to problems with cdda://, could it be that it fails to use the installed plugins due to different version numbers?
<lex_> mneptok, i have a new install, so that key would be default
<mka> xfact, tried f-spot?
<LjL> lex_: it probably has "SysRq" printed on it.
<mneptok> lex_: alt-print screen-k
<fk_007> i'm having problems with my web cam, it comes up dark most times when i use it but sometimes it will come up normal, weird :(
<nickybatts> hmmm... is flash in the restricted formats?
<lex_> LjL, nope, thanks mneptok
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: possibly, could pull all the gstreamers out then reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras again
<gui7> hmmm... archive manager doesn't seem to recgonize rar'd .r01, .r02, etc files - it just extracts the one i select - anyoen knwo how to extract em?
<ActionParsnip> nickybatts: yes it is
<nickybatts> weird
<nickybatts> it doesn't work :-/
<xfact> Mka: Ubuntu not even detecting my camera hardware....f-spot is later step....
<mneptok> nickybatts: did you restart the browser?
<sobersabre> guys, I have a question in C programming language. what's the correct channel to ask it ?
<nickybatts> Yes I believe I did
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, alright
<EricInBNE> For KDE, how do I add an icon with a launcher to my desktop - one that is not in my system menu?
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  i just use the rar or unrar commands or the 'unp' command
<mka> xfact, is your camera supported?
<mneptok> EricInBNE: you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<xfact> Xfact: is there any spacial hardware required for camera sync?
<gui7> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gui7> !unrar
<klip_> minimec_: thanks that did it
<EricInBNE> mneptok, i did. no one is around/answering
<gui7> !info unrar-free
<macman_> mka, so i should be in business now correct ?
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<mneptok> EricInBNE: sudo apt-get install please_be_patient  ;)
<minimec_> klip_: np
<xfact> mka: no the camera not supporting Ubuntu, but it's supporting windows....
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: unp ftw :D
<macman_> mka, so if i didn't do anything in fstab is there a way to put the dvd into a mode where i can readwrite or something ?
<ActionParsnip> gui7: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<mka> xfact, is Ubuntu supporting your camera
<ActionParsnip> gui7: you can then run: rar x file.rar  and it will handle it all
<gui7> ActionParsnip, i'm messing with unrar as we speak :)
<mka> xfact, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras
<choffman> Anyone have a clue why CUPs returns "Remote host did not accept data file" when printing to an LPD printer (Only happens when send a blank document with no carriage return)
<Lucifero> using irssi+screen+nicklist.pl, there is a way to scrolling up nicklist?
<nickybatts> Man gftp soks
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, how can i install previous versions of the packages without apt to want to remove half of my apps? :/
<nickybatts> Is there a better ftp program?
<ActionParsnip> gui7: fileroller will also inherit rar abilities too so you can use the pretty gui if you like mouse stuff
<mneptok> nickybatts: Nautilus
<xfact> mka: i already mentioned, no it's not supporting....so I am asking for help...
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<mneptok> nickybatts: Places > Connect to server
<mka> macman_, yes. you use a software to write to a cd/dvd. the process is called "to burn a cd"
<lsdluna> I'm using EasyTag2.1.6 and I have a folder of over 100 mp3's all from the same Artist - is there a method to mass convert them all quickly?
<mka> macman_, you can use brasero if you are on gnome or k3b if you are on kde to write to a cd
<mneptok> lsdluna: yes
<nickybatts> I don't see that... hmmm
<mneptok> lsdluna: select all the mp3s in EasyTag. update the artist field. next to the artist field there is a checkbox, check it to apply the change to all tracks. then write that tags.
<mka> xfact, even if the camera is not supporting, linux can support the camera
<eni23> ﻿brontosaurusrexw: my problem is solved, i just set realplayer to use alsa
<mka> xfact, even if the camera is not supporting linux, linux can support the camera
<mneptok> nickybatts: you're using GNOME?
<xfact> mka: how?
<gui7> unrar still doesn't work! - it only extracts the info from the 1st file (.r00), but doesnt continue extracting .r02, .r03 etc!
<nickybatts> XFCE
<xfact> Iwant to know the safe way....
<baz> hmmm i am in xfce, i have install compiz and ccsm yet none of my effects happen when i press the key combos
<mneptok> nickybatts: #xubuntu?
<mka> xfact, my phone says they dont support linux, but linux supports it
<baz> any clues?
<Kevin`> my grub.cfg file for wubi was corrupted. can anyone give me an example boot entry or tell me how to generate it?
<The_shark_001> Can somene send me the lines for the sources.list file?  (i didn't back mine up)
<mneptok> nickybatts: or install Filezilla
<xfact> mka: can you tell me...how to make linux supports these devices?
<thedoor> i have a security issue, in my ubuntu 9.10 when i change to another user, after the user uses the system, the ubuntu come back to my desktop without asking for password, anyone know what is this?
<iceroot> The_shark_001: for?
<mneptok> xfact: what make/model camera?
<Kevin`> ..anyone here using a wubi install?
<The_shark_001> Basic packages
<iceroot> !anyone | Kevin`
<ubottu> Kevin`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kevin`> my grub.cfg file for wubi was corrupted. can anyone give me an example boot entry or tell me how to generate it?
<iceroot> The_shark_001: what version
<Kevin`> ..anyone here using a wubi install?
<The_shark_001> hold on
<baz> for all the exictment over compiz, i have never got it to work
<jimdandy> Hi Netizens! Can someone help me install ruby (from source) into /opt ? (I have successfully built it, only make install is failing to install to /opt)
<lsdluna> mneptok: thanks, knew it was something simple i'm missing lol.
<minimec> The_shark_001: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<lstarnes> jimdandy: you might need something like sudo make DESTDIR=/opt/ruby install
<xfact> mneptok: it's Samsung ES15 10.2 MP digital camera.....
<mka> xfact, check on the link I gave you if it is part of the supported hardware. if it is not there it might not be supported and it is very very very hard to support it yourself. (I have a compro t750f tv card sitting on my table unsupported)
<The_shark_001> using Ubuntu 9.10
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, Thanks ! It seemed to have work
<gui7> nvm, i got it working, i just had a lack of disk space so it aborted :)
<baz> even the web guide i looked at got me no where
<fidin> what's a good netbook for ubuntu 9.10?
<SiDi> s/work/worked/
<jimdandy> ok, I'll try that thanks.
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: sweet :D
<mka> xfact, if it is there, it has to work, we can help you better
<mneptok> xfact: what format is the memory card? FAT32?
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, not so much, since it means there probably was a regression due to an SRU. And i'm the guy who confirmed It Worked. So i'm gonna get my ass kicked :P
<alloosh> well, I get a real problem here, updated from 9.4 to 9.10 and it wont boot any more
<mneptok> xfact: does the internal storage of the camera appear on the GNOME desktop when you plug in the camera?
<xfact> mneptok: yes...the card format is FAT32
<vibes4me> Test
<mneptok> xfact: if it does, can you access it and see the files on it?
<xfceadict> alloosh: any error messages
<The_shark_001> minimec thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your the man
<Kevin`> surely there must be somebody in this channel with a grub.cfg file
<alloosh> something like init: ureadahead main process 2793 terminated
<minimec> The_shark_001: np
<vibes4me> How do I go back.. Just upgraded last night to 9.10 and it's a best
<xfceadict> kevin': my grub.cfg is going to be rather different than yours
<iceroot> !downgrade | vibes4me
<lstarnes> Kevin`: try sudo update-grub
<ubottu> vibes4me: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<SiDi> ActionParsnip, alright, it looks like everything's working. Thanks again for your spare time
<phantomcircuit> so im running with two monitors configured as separate X screens, bug notification area icons only appear on the primary display!
<lstarnes> Kevin`: also, check the scripts in /etc/grub.d
<mka> mneptok, if the camera is supported then the internal memory can be accessed via ubuntu
<vibes4me> so a Cold Install?
<alloosh> xfceadict:
<xfact> mneptok: no when i am connecting...then nothing appearing on my pc.... just like nothing changed....
<Badegakk> Hi, anyone who knows how to select default audio device when you 2 soundcards in kubuntu 9.10
<iceroot> vibes4me: correct
<Kevin`> lstarnes: I tried that, it seems like it tries to autodetect the boot method / root device
<vibes4me> will I loose all my current files?
<vibes4me> My personal stuff I mean
<mka> xfact, for the second time, have you tried f-spot?
<mneptok> xfact: do you have a card reader to put the memory card in? try that, and see if the results change.
<iceroot> vibes4me: sure
<vibes4me> if I try to install over it
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: no worries fellah
<lstarnes> vibes4me: you will lose your root partition's files
<vibes4me> ok thanks
<lstarnes> vibes4me: but if your /home is on a separate partition, you should be fine
<xfceadict> gee 1600x1200 laptop display and no working compiz
<vibes4me> I like 9.04 it worked fine
<mneptok> mka: if the internal memory is not mounting, then F-Spot will be useless.
<mka> xfact, I think mneptok has a point, it's worth resorting to
<jimdandy> Hah! It worked, but now I have /usr/local/... under /opt/ruby :) Thats fine, I'll just have a longer path.
<iceroot> vibes4me: never touch a running system
<vibes4me> Amen!
<iceroot> vibes4me: this is also the important thing if using linux/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Badegakk, it's best to set you BIOS peripherals to disable one soundcard
<ActionParsnip> jimdandy: can use a symlink to make personal access quicker ;)
<vibes4me> Thanks and long live Ubuntu/HPUX
<lstarnes> vibes4me: not HPUX
<vibes4me> HPUX rocks
<mka> mneptok, I remember accessing files from internal memory of a camera with f-spot while I could not do it with nautilus.
<Kevin`> there's an ubuntu/hpux?
<xfact> mneptok: yes...right...card reader can help...but in Ubuntu camera sync is still not possible?
<vibes4me> just doesn't roll
<lstarnes> Kevin`: no
<alloosh> I will fix it when I get some time
<mneptok> xfact: depends on the camera.
<vibes4me> L8ter Gaters
<Spear> Help
<ActionParsnip> Spear: ask away
<mka> xfact, f-spot, I know I am a pain
<nameo0> how do i mount images in ubuntu
<mneptok> xfact: if the card appears when plugged into a card reader, and not when using the camera, then your camera may be doing something funky.
<xfact> does Ubuntu directly support any mobile devices?
<ActionParsnip> nameo0: as in iso files?
<nameo0> yup
<Spear> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a Gigabyte TC4. It will only boot with acpi=off enabled
<JoeSomebody> what is the best way to back up the entire drive (like image makers do in windows) is there anything similar in karmic?
<Spear> but when it boots the graphics lag badly
<ActionParsnip> name0: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<mka> nameo0, iso images? "sudo mount file.iso mountpoint -o loop"
<xfact> okey
<mneptok> xfact: many. my Blackberry Curve and T-Mo G1 work perfectly.
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: partimage
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: its not the best, no app is the best
<Spear> ActionParsnip: did you get all that? :)
<Kevin`> lstarnes: it's gonna take me all day to reconstruct a boot entry from reverse engineering the scripts and includes for the script
<mneptok> JoeSomebody: dd
<ActionParsnip> Spear: got the latest bios?
<mka> xfact, yes my phone is supported by ubuntu
<xfact> do you think my Nokia 5800 Xpress music set will support ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> Spear: is the BIOS set to have acpi enabled and used?
<Spear> Absolutely no idea
<mka> xfact, maybe
<ActionParsnip> Spear: i think you should check on both
<mka> xfact, I use samsung u700
<Spear> ActionParsnip: I hadn't thought of that -- checking now :-)
<xfact> okey
<ActionParsnip> Spear: unfortunately some hardware NEEDS the option active so you may ot be able to avoid it
<mka> xfact, sorry, I use samsung u800
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks guys will check them both out
<xfact> oh
<The_shark_001> Does Ubuntu uses code names such as hardly intrepid and jaunty?  If not is this another flavor of Ubuntu?
<poseidon> anybody know what the package name for the package to pull in the ogl headers for nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> xfact: you wont be able to install buntu to it but you should be able to mount the storage, if you boot a liveCD you can test
<Spear> ActionParsnip: the only option for ACPI is suspend-type
<Spear> which is set to S1(POS)
<iceroot> The_shark_001: ??
<ActionParsnip> The_shark_001: its a different release, it is sttill ubuntu
<Jamed> The_shark_001: those are code names
<msmarc> does anybody know how to turn on WOL in OPENFirmware
<xfact> ActionParsnip: no no I am just asking for mounting/sync the storage only....
<ActionParsnip> Spear: try a different option, or upgrade bios may be needed
<Kevin`> is there a way to manually mount the root filesystem from the initramfs? if I mount it at /root, it just says it can't find the device again when I exit the shell
<ActionParsnip> xfact: then rsync can do that
<The_shark_001> thanks guys
<xfact> nice to know this
<ActionParsnip> xfact: you can then rsync to a clean system and it will upgrade the system using the backed up files
<Kevin`> msmarc: wouldn't that be a setting on the card itself?
<froglet> I tried to install Ubuntu remix alongside openSUSE and I messed it up, perhaps because I set Ubuntu to share /boot partition.  What is the correct way of doing it?
<Spear> ActionParsnip: The specs for the system are available here http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Barebone/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2016#anchor_os
<xfact> Ubuntu supports NTFS, FAT, FAt32 systems officially?
<ActionParsnip> xfact: partimage actually takes an image if the partition which you can then drop onto any similarly sized (or larger sized)
<ActionParsnip> xfact: partition
<froglet> I am reinstalling Ubuntu Netbook Remix now and will install Ubuntu later
<Spear> ActionParsnip: the BIOS says F4 which is the same at boot time when the computer is turned on
<xfact> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Spear: doesnt matter, if the bios is too old it may not allow you to boot withot acpi
<froglet> I am reinstalling Ubuntu Netbook Remix now and will install openSUSE
<froglet> later
<ActionParsnip> froglet: we dont care
<froglet> ?
<ekristen> where can I download ubuntu 9.10?
<ekristen> err
<Spear> ActionParsnip: it worked with the XBMC live cd version 9.04
<ekristen> sorry 9.04
<ActionParsnip> !download | ekristen
<ubottu> ekristen: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<froglet> I can't install them side by side?
<ActionParsnip> froglet: sure you can
<ekristen> any idea why 9.10 won't see my sata hard drive?
<dandaman> hi, i just got a new 1.5tb hard drive, im wondering what file system i should make it because im going to be s haring this hard drive as a storage hard drive between my windows 7 install and ubuntu
<froglet> so then why the smart@** reply?
<dandaman> any suggestions?
<k-e-v> what's the latest ubuntu kernel?
<dandaman> i want to be able to save files of unlimited size
<k-e-v> 2.6.32.2?
<jtaji> dandaman: ntfs
<dandaman> ntfs isnt an option in gparted :(
<dandaman> its grayed out
<squarebracket> what's the actual version of pulseaudio that ubuntu ships with?
<jtaji> dandaman: install 'ntfsprogs'
<dandaman> k
<SiDi> squarebracket, apt-cache policy pulseaudio will tell you
<vetorelli> ola
<mka> dandaman, make it ntfs. it may help to partition it into more than one partition though.
<vetorelli> Beagle
<ActionParsnip> froglet: it read like a disgruntled ubuntu ad a say to suse, my bad, sorry
<froglet> ActionParsnip: no no, I should have explained it better
<mka> dandaman, what format ist it  now?
<Kevin`> dandaman: really the best thing to do would be to connect the drive to one system only and access it from windows via networking. ntfs access on linux is slow, but it's the only thing windows supports
<froglet> no disgruntlement here
<dandaman> unformatted...
<ActionParsnip> froglet: you can install both next to each other, they are essentially te same OS
<mka> dandaman: format it as fat32 and on windows reformat it as ntfs
<ActionParsnip> froglet: if you reinstall, partition the drive(s) with free space with which to use for ubuntu
<froglet> ActionParsnip: did I mess it up because I tried to use the same /boot partition for Ubuntu that I used for openSUSE?
<dandaman> kk
<Kevin`> formatting it as fat32 first is pointless
<froglet> I did not try to reformat it
<froglet> I thought I could install all the images on the one /boot
<Kevin`> dandaman: is this one dual-boot computer or multiple
<mka> Kevin`, what do you suggest, brother
<alloosh> well, I thinnk that my problem is that the file system is read only
<dandaman> im dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> froglet: should be ok provided there is space and you didnt tell the installer to format it
<alloosh> anyway I could fix hat >
<alloosh> that?
<Kevin`> mka: either format it in windows, or just partition and format it yourself using normal tools
<froglet> ActionParsnip: I am stumped then.  I will keep trying until I get it right
<strywgr> anyone here used gdesklets?
<Duck-> Hi, does anyone know how to install ubuntu live on my computer?
<aafuentes> anybody here use hamster-applet?
<Duck-> Hi, does anyone know how to install ubuntu live on my computer?
<Kevin`> please, is anyone here using an ubuntu install on windows? I need the grub.cfg file
<mka> Kevin`, thats what dandaman wants to know, tell us about these "normal tools"
<kinja-sheep> aafuentes: What about hamster-applet? I know it's time-tracking applet. How about it? :)
<ekristen> anyone know why ubuntu 9.10 won't see my sata drive?
<Kevin`> mka: cfdisk/fdisk, mkntfs
<Duck-> How do I instally ubuntu on windows?
<ActionParsnip> Duck-: you can install wubi which will install as an app in windows, or you can install as a true install using the live cd. Can you please clarify your requirements?
<jph_> understand this isn't a "Ubuntu Server" software question however it is stopping me for installing the OS so I was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction... I just got 2 Dell Poweredge 2650 servers, however i can't get a USB keyboard to work on either of them (even with a USB to PS2 adapter)...  I have tried both back ports and the front port, nothing powers the keyboard.... On startup the computer says keybo
<jph_> ard failure... Any Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | Duck-
<ubottu> Duck-: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ActionParsnip> Duck-: i dont advise it as a long term solution at all.
<aafuentes> kinja-sheep, i install hamster-applet but i dont know how to run it
<mka> Kevin`, we are average joe's, syntax please
<strywgr> my desklets in gdesklets disappears itself.. anyone knows.. what can be the problem
<Kevin`> mka: cfdisk
<froglet> I have installed Windows and Linux side by side but I think I have not done it with 2 Linuxes  :)
<Kevin`> mka: mkntfs /dev/foo
<kinja-sheep> aafuentes: Right-click the panel and add "Time Tracker"
<Duck-> Can I use inbuntu to hacking?
<aafuentes> kinja-sheep, it doesnt appear there
<poseidon> How can I search for a package that has the file GL.h in it?
<iceroot> poseidon: apt-file search GL.h
<mka> Kevin`, last time cfdisk could not even make ext2 partition without any issues
<Duck-> can I install gentoo on inbuntu?
<Kevin`> mka: it just makes partitions, it doesn't format them for you
<kinja-sheep> aafuentes: "aptitude search hamster" indicate a letter 'i' on left column?
<iceroot> poseidon: first install apt-file   sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<Kevin`> Duck-: you can install gentoo on anything
<brock> Good evening everyone. I am looking for some help setting up a 00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller, from what I know this device also controls the audio, which works, but when gnome-ppp tries to detect the modem it says no modem is installed.
<iceroot> Duck-: no
<dath> hi
<mka> Kevin`, but there is a way to select partition type with cfdisk, is that only a demo?? hahahha
<Kevin`> mka: no, it selects the partition type. the MBR contains a partition type field
<poseidon> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> Duck-: but you can use vbox
<Duck-> So I can install gentoo if I install inbunto live on my windows?
<aafuentes> kinja-sheep, forget about it... it appears now... :oooo i swear to god ive been looking for it there for like 1 hour
<dath> how can i run a script as root after file systems have been mounted from fstab?
<mka> Kevin`, anyway cfdisk is useful as a debuging tool
<aafuentes> kinja-sheep, thanks :)
<arghh2d2> brock: it might be a windows modem, in which case your scewed
<holden_> poseidon: dpkg -S GL.h
<iceroot> Duck-: what is inbunto?
<Kevin`> Duck-: if you want to install gentoo why install "ubuntu live"?
<kinja-sheep> aafuentes: No problem! :)
<iceroot> Duck-: and do you know what gentoo is?
<iceroot> Duck-: i dont think you want gentoo
<Duck-> gentoo is for my inbuntu so I can use sepcial softwares
<arghh2d2> lol, go for it Duck- gentoo is your b!tch
<iceroot> Duck-: what is inbunto?
<Duck-> ireroot: I downloaededed it
<ActionParsnip> gentoo will destroy your sleep pattern
<iceroot> !tab | Duck-
<ubottu> Duck-: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Duck-> Hi, I'm 12 and what is this?
<Kevin`> Duck-: http://vkcouplestesting.com/?2811769429261868225
<iceroot> Duck-: trust me, learn some linux-basics then some advancted stuff and then use gentoo
<Kevin`> Duck-: mrb8ht, fwiw
<bibax> # ubuntu-fr
<Kevin`> *7
<dath> how can i run a script after a mount point from fstab has been mounted?
<dath> as root?
<bibax> ChanServ #ubuntu-fr
<arghh2d2> dath: not from fdisk
<Duck-> Hello I have inbunto and haw can I run a script on my windows?
<lstarnes> bibax: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Kevin`> Duck-: read the word from the link please
<Dr_Willis> !irc | Duck-
<ubottu> Duck-: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Duck-> Hi, i'm 12 and can I run a script on my inbunto from my windows?
<iceroot> Duck-: stop trolling
<mka> Duck-, iceroot what is inbunto?
<Kevin`> in another channel a while back, I came across what I think was an almost perfect trollbot
<Kevin`> I think duck is the same thing
<iceroot> time to get op in here, so i dont have to use !op :)
<kinja-sheep> I don't know if trollbot is capable of replying (for highlight purposes)?
<Kevin`> I really do NOT want to do another windows install somewhere, then wubi, just to see how it's supposed to boot :/
<alex_mayorga> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dath> how can i run a script after fstab mounted something?
<Kevin`> kinja-sheep: there are some that can, but the replies are usually somewhat nonsensical.. have you seen Duck- respond directly to a question?
<alex_mayorga> How can I install ubuntu on a vail laptop that has nvidia g230m video card?
<alloosh> what on earth is that ubuntu cant find /root in /etc/fstab
<iceroot> alloosh: insert the cd and choose install
<Lokin> alex_mayorga: How can't you?
<biggerfisch> does anyone know a way to force ubuntu to transfer data stored in swap to ram?
<alloosh> iceroot: no thanks, iam trying not to lose my date
<alex_mayorga> Lokin, the live CD gives me red/gray flashing blocks
<alloosh> i get these things after upgrade
<minimec> alloosh: because there is no seperate /root partition. It's '/' ;)
<alex_mayorga> video from live Cd is unusable
<iceroot> alloosh: ??
<Kevin`> biggerfisch: swapoff/swapon, but that isn't completely proper
<alex_mayorga> Lokin, 9.10 live Cd doesn't work
<alloosh> the original error is init: mountall: root filesystem isn't mounted
<Lokin> alex_mayorga: Could you have coppied it wrong?
<minimec> alloosh: the root filesystem is the'/' partition
<Duck-> Hi, Does anyone naw where I can finda cracked version of inbunto??
<alex_mayorga> Lokin, I don't think so, but I can try re-download
<Ose> can anyone tell me why powering down and moving the tower and changing the usb wifi dongle's position to another port would make ubuntu unable to connect to the internet? it connects to the network but not the internet
<iceroot> !op | Duck-
<ubottu> Duck-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<froglet> what is inbunto?
<alex_mayorga> Lokin, any other ideas? can I force vesa on the live session somehow?
<londonali1010> biggerfisch: have you read the page on swap? Might help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<kinja-sheep> froglet: A make-up word.
<Flannel> Duck-: You don't need to crack Ubuntu, you can download it freely.
<froglet> oic
<biggerfisch> Kevin`: I need to use swap every once in a while, but even when I have plenty of ram space, the used swap wont clear or move
<Lokin> alex_mayorga: I only ask because your video card should not affect how the live cd runs, and how the video plays.
<iceroot> Flannel: its a bot
<Duck-> Flannel: From the pirate bay?
<alloosh> sudo mount /  gives /dev/sda1 already mounted or / busy
<kinja-sheep> Flannel: We have reasons to believe that Duck- is a bot.
<alloosh> minimec:
<iceroot> Flannel: or a troll
<froglet> I think what we have is a troll
<fatum> not directly related to ubuntu, but I have a hardware question.  http://www.netgear.com/upload/product/wg311/enus_largeimage_product_wg311.jpg?20070315T1854105405  is a card that works for a PCI 2.2 slot.  I have multiple PCI slots that look like this: http://www.hardwarezone.com.au/img/data/articles/2003/665/six_pci.jpg
<Kevin`> like I said, a trollbot ;)
<Pici> fatum: You can ask in freenode's hardware channel: ##hardware
<hero1900> hi guys
<hero1900> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10
<spO> how do i install windows 7 on kvm?
<Duck-> I have problem with inbuto too
<alex_mayorga> Lokin, the borked video also happens when I do check Cd
<Ov3rf10w> ubuntu 9.10 is problem xD
<hero1900> hehehehehe
<Lokin> hero1900: Elaborate
<hero1900> ok
<minimec> alloosh: Did you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? I had that problem doing that. I had to reinstall a clean karmic install on the '/' partition, keeping untouched my /home partition.
<hero1900> when i launch games in fullscreen mode
<hero1900> especially nexus and alien
<iceroot> spO: ##windows
<BLOODCLAW> what does koala have that heron doesnt
<Flannel> kinja-sheep: I don't see any reason why it'd be a bot.  Person causing trouble sure, and a lot of rudeness directed at said person in the past from people here (which I'm not happy with), but no bot indicators.
<wolter> Hey minimec I finally did it..
<spO> iceroot, KVM
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: newer software
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: newer software
<hero1900> and when i quite the system will stuck in blank screen
<alloosh> minimec: yes, this is exactly the case, and you had to do fresh install?
<iceroot> spO: then #kvm
<Ov3rf10w> herb__, do you have instaled driver for graph card?
<Duck-> Hi, How can i install inbunto on inbunto so I have a more powerful computer?
<froglet> I had a problem with 9.10 but the install went well, it was after the update that X would no longer work, I only had command line
<Ov3rf10w> hero1900,  do you have instaled driver for graph card?
<kinja-sheep> Flannel: Trollbot, perhaps?
<mneptok> BLOODCLAW: a marsupial pouch.
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot:  heron wont get the same software in repo?
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: I you're on Hardy, stick with Hardy until 10.04, which is the next LTS.  You'll be able to upgrade directly to it from 8.04
<LjL> !ubuntu > Duck-    (Duck-, see the private message from ubottu)
<iceroot> Flannel: can you kick him?
<LjL> !install > Duck-    (Duck-, see the private message from ubottu)
<hero1900> yes i have nvidea and i am 185
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: correct
<hero1900> the latest one
<wolter> i have no icons in the system menu on the panel, help me
<iceroot> mneptok: thx
<minimec> alloosh: I did a fresh install. Tjat gave me the possibility to switch to a clean ext4 partition too.
<BLOODCLAW> Flannel: will it wipe my hd when i upgrade from 8->10?
<alex_mayorga> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: Nope
<Ose> I need some help troubleshooting wifi
<minimec> wolter: What was the problem? Some kind of seesion error I guess...
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: for a release there are only coming security updates, not software-upgrades
<wolter> minimec, I don't know, I did what you told me to
<wolter> minimec, but yeah, was necessary
<Lokin> alex_mayorga: Well, I'll be honest with you I have never encountered the problem. So I'd keep asking around or (http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS306&q=Problematic+Ubuntu+9.10+video&aq=f&oq=&aqi=)
<sync3times> Ose, wifi is nothing but trouble
<alloosh> minimec: ok, will do that now, I am sure I loose lots of data, and configurations, well damn, maybe its time
<wolter> now my session boots a lot faster
<alex_mayorga> Lokin, do you think I need to re-download
<iKernel> hm my sound in flash is not working
<BLOODCLAW> Flannel:  is 10 supposed to have big changes, or it would just be a good time to update?
<minimec> wolter: some kind of win/win situation ;)
<mka> BLOODCLAW, but hardy is a bit of very old news
<Ose> I was online, powered down, moved the tower, moved the usb wifi dongle to another port and powered up, and now i'm connecting to the network but not the internet
<wolter> minimec, well.. i had to restore a lot of .folders
<minimec> alloosh: DOn't you have a seperate /home partition?
<BLOODCLAW> mka: like how old
<wolter> to get my settings back, but nothing very painful
<Lokin> alex_mayorga I'd refer to the link.. But that is what I would have done first.
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: LTS is long term support, which means its supported for 3 years (twice the usual) so you don't have to upgrade as often.
<wolter> minimec, well yes, one thing... now my webcam doesn't work :S
<mka> BLOODCLAW, no ext4
<wolter> and I have no icons on the gnome-panel system menu
<alloosh> minimec: yes, but php, databases, and all the development stuff are rooted
<minimec> wolter: I guess so... What kind of webcam is that?
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: 8.04 is LTS, and 10.04 will be LTS as well
<wolter> but I don't see how that could've happened
<BLOODCLAW> Flannel: how many years old is heron?
<mka> BLOODCLAW, hardware support
<wolter> minimec, dont remember anymore.. how can I get it?
<kinja-sheep> BLOODCLAW: In my opinion, there are lot of dramatic changes between Hardy and Karmic.  Hardy have been known for stability and is useful for large businesses that does not wish to deploy every 6 months.
<BLOODCLAW> mka: i see... ty
<mka> BLOODCLAW, Flannel it's 8.04
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: 8.04 was released in April of 2008, so it's about a year and a half old.
<Ose> sync3times: unfortunately the alternative is 20-30 m of ethernet cable through the hall
<hero1900> mmmmmmm
<BLOODCLAW> kinja-sheep: ty
<BLOODCLAW> mka:  ty
<minimec> alloosh: Yeah that's true. They are stored in /var. Maybe make a seperate /var partiton, when you do a fresh installation. 3GB for /var should do.
<kinja-sheep> BLOODCLAW: If you don't mind messing around with stuffs and see new things, then go ahead. :)
<BLOODCLAW> Flannel: how often do they upgrade, like every year then?
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: If you've got 8.04 and it's working fine for you, there's no reason to upgrade now, wait for 10.04 to upgrade.
<BLOODCLAW> kinja-sheep: hahaha nooo i just want it to work! xD
<minimec> wolter: lsusb should give you the info you need.
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: Ubuntu is released every six months, but an LTS version is released every two years
<alloosh> I noticed that many people got in troubles when upgrading to 9.10, the developers should have checked that
<wolter> minimec, oh its an omnivision something
<mka> BLOODCLAW, and LTS versions are a bit dull, esp for a person dying to be on a bleeding edge
<sync3times> Ose, thats a long hop is true
<froglet> alloosh: yes I had trouble installing it clean too
<legend2440> wolter: open system>preferences>appearance>interface>show icons in menu
<BLOODCLAW> Flannel: ty
<wolter> thanks legend2440 !
<legend2440> wolter: your welcome
<Flannel> mka: He's not dying ot be on the bleeding edge.  The newest version isn't always the best version, there's no reason for him to upgrade right now.
<BLOODCLAW> mka:  meh, ill survive hehe
<wolter> Cannot open /dev/video0
<froglet> alloosh: the install went fine but the updates messed it up.  I just installed the remix and am about to do the updates
<luisgmarine> can someone please help me connect to the internet wirelessly?
<minimec> wolter: You can search the net for the exact model using the 8digit number 1b2c:0002 or so ;)
<luisgmarine> Ubuntu can detect the network, but it can't establish the connection for some darn reason
<Ose> luisgmarine: join the club :P
<alloosh> froglet: I installed 9.4 on my laptop and then upgraded to 9.10 with no problems, but I got in troubles with my desktop
<wolter> minimec, yeah... it used to work.. don't really know what happened!
<mka> Flannel, but LTS versions suck.
<eix> is it possible to install a 64bit ubuntu from a 32bit linux by chroot?
<froglet> alloosh: exactly the same here
<Flannel> mka: No they don't.  Please be helpful when helping.
<kinja-sheep> !lts | mka
<ubottu> mka: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BLOODCLAW> mka: why dont you like lts
<kinja-sheep> mka: Long Term Support <--- KEY
<BLOODCLAW> mka its stable
<luisgmarine> Ose: what have you tried?
<minimec> wolter: You can also read the output of dmesg to see, whether your cam device gives some errors during boot.
<mka> kinja-sheep, I know LTS a lot, it's for people with companies or ones afraid of getting hands dirty
<mneptok> BLOODCLAW: if you're using 8.04, keep using it until 10.04. then you can upgrade without internediate steps.
<mneptok> *intermediate
<Ose> luisgmarine: [00:42]	<Ose>	I was online, powered down, moved the tower, moved the usb wifi dongle to another port and powered up, and now i'm connecting to the network but not the internet
<alloosh> froglet: actually this is the first time in the last 4 years ubuntu gives me problems, I really appreciate this system
<BLOODCLAW> mneptok: okay. im satisfied right now as it is so ill wait
<kinja-sheep> mka: Or for people that have lot of times on their hands.
<matteo1990> hi all, i have an Atheros AR2413 on my ubuntu karmic. WHere i can find the ebst drivers?
<BLOODCLAW> mneptok: isnt koala lts though?
<mka> kinja-sheep, LTS seems like debian distro, it's stable too much that it becomes boring
<matteo1990> sudo aptitude install samba
<Flannel> mka: Again, please stop projecting your wants for an OS onto everyone else. Stability is what he wants, not the newest versions of everything.
<mneptok> BLOODCLAW: 8.04 > 10.04 is a lot easier than 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10
<luisgmarine> Ose: darn.  I can see the network but I can't connect to it, it's starting to tick me off really bad
<mneptok> BLOODCLAW: no, Koala is not. Lucid is.
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: 10.04 will be LTS, which is Lucid Lynx.  Karmic Koala is 9.10, not an LTS.
<froglet> oh the remix is nice, I hope the updates do not mess it up
<wolter> minimec, i think the error was in gconf/d
<luisgmarine> I'm not that bad with Ubuntu but for the love of god I can't figure this one out
<mka> Flannel, oh, he wants stability? the use LTS, no problem
<kinja-sheep> luisgmarine: You're connected via WEP or WPA?
<Lokin> Im a dork
<mka> Flannel, I thought he doesn't know what he wants
<Flannel> mka: If you would stop your anti-LTS rant and listen to what he was saying, you would've heard that 10 minutes ago.
<Lokin> ^ girlfriend.
<BLOODCLAW> Flannel: do i just have to do some research to see if it its lts?
<luisgmarine> kinja-sheep: none,I took off encryption
 * Ose found connecting to a WEP network impossible, but resolved that by switching to WPA
<mka> Flannel, I am so into LTS myself, geez, freedom of speech!!
<dath> how can i run a command as root right after a fs from fstab was mounted?
<eix> given that I have 8.10, should I upgrade now or wait for 10.04?
<Flannel> BLOODCLAW: They'll be labeled LTS.  8.04 was LTS, labeled such on the web, and 10.04 will be as well once it comes out.
<BLOODCLAW> thanks everyone
<kinja-sheep> luisgmarine: Could you paste your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<kinja-sheep> !pastebin | luisgmarine
<ubottu> luisgmarine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mka> dath: use sudo
<Lokin> dath in theory you should be able to boot into ttyl
<minimec> wolter: ok. but... deleting some .folders shouldn't influance your webcam...
<eix> Flannel: I have 8.10, should I upgrade to 9 now or wait for 10?
<mka> thanks BLOODCLAW
<eix> Flannel: I'd like to stay on LTS next time
<wolter> minimec, yes.. thats what's weird.. but maybe there was something in gconf that made the system not load the webcam
<wolter> because there is no /dev/video0
<Flannel> eix: 8.10 only upgrades to 9.04, so to get to LTS you'll need to upgrade to 9.04 then 9.10 then 10.04 (then you'll be on LTS, and can stay on LTS)
<ActionParsnip> Ose: usually its the opposite way round
<mka> eix, Stay on LTS
<Guest46027> hi
<eix> Flannel: so it's better that I begin upgrading now to 9.04
<eix> mka: I am not on LTS, 8.10 it's not
<froglet> I installed the remix and I have no /etc/resolv.conf file.... what has replaced this file?
<kinja-sheep> eix: Yes -- Because you're not on LTS right now, you may upgrade.
<Flannel> eix: If you'd like, yeah.  8.10 is only supported until April anyway, so you'll have to upgrade at some point within the next few months.
<eix> kinja-sheep: ok, thanks
<eix> Flannel: yep it's better that I begin now
<mneptok> 16:47 < mka> Flannel, but LTS versions suck.   ||   16:49 < mka> Flannel, oh, he wants stability? the use LTS, no problem   ||  16:50 < mka> Flannel, I am so into LTS myself, geez, freedom of speech!!
<ActionParsnip> froglet: you should have one
<eix> Flannel: I am actually making upgrade tests since this is a server
<froglet> nope none
<mka> eix, then upgrade to jaunty (9.04) then karmic (9.10) and you will be ready for the next station: lucid (10.04)
<ActionParsnip> froglet: network manager or wicd generate the file
<minimec> wolter: no. Your devices are recognized system wide. Your problem should also be a user-problem. Check dmesg, to see how your webcam is loaded during boot.
<mneptok> mka: care to explain that? or better yet, just keep "it sucks" opinions to yuorself. OK?
<matteo1990> hi all, i have an Atheros AR2413 on my ubuntu karmic. WHere i can find the best drivers?
<froglet> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> froglet: i'd create one yourself to cover your ass
<eix> Flannel: however I was wondering if it would be also the time to re-install as 64bit
<joshua__> whenis lucid?
<eix> since I am running 32bit on a 64bit (not my fault)
<kinja-sheep> !lucid | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mka> mneptok, geez, that was ages ago
<Flannel> eix: You could wait and do a fresh install, yeah.  Then you'd have a few months to backup and get migration stuff ready
<ActionParsnip> froglet: 2 lines:     nameserver 8.8.8.8                  nameserver 8.8.4.4
<joshua__> ah now I know where those version numbers come from too
<luisgmarine> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/d31f7d46d
<mka> mneptok, what is the alternative, "it's bad"?
<eix> Flannel: wait for?
<kinja-sheep> eix: Best to make backups. Some people experienced problematic when upgrading.
<dath> Lokin: i just want an automated script every time when fstab mounts something
<Flannel> eix: 10.04 LTS to be released
<eix> ActionParsnip: eh, the google effect :)
<mka> I am under fire today
<ActionParsnip> eix: its just easy to remember
<hero1900> why ubuntu not upgraded to the newest kernel??
<joshua__> I thought fstab was a data file
<ActionParsnip> eix: otherwise I more than not use my own dns service
<eix> kinja-sheep: I'll actualy make the upgrade on a test machine first. you mean 8->9 upgrade, yes?
<ActionParsnip> joshua__: its simple text
<mneptok> mka: the alternative is to not use sweeping critiques that have little basis in provable reality. so don't. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> eix: makes webbrowsing faster
<mka> matteo1990, that's the wireless card right?
<sp4z> how could i install windows to another partition without it killing my mbr?
<froglet> I put in a resolv.conf but I still have no connectivity in remix 9.10
<eix> ActionParsnip: indeed. weird that nobody thought about it before
<eix> ActionParsnip: (I mean simple DNS addresses)
<mka> mneptok, let it slide, brother, as I said, it's jurissac era
<ae86-drifter> hi, i have a brother mfc-7440n, i installed it according to the brother website and it just keeps printing blank pages over and over until i press stop on the printer. it is a network printer
<ActionParsnip> froglet: if you nslookup names, do you get a resolve?
<kinja-sheep> eix: I often am favoring clean installations more than upgrading myself. Yes.
<ActionParsnip> eix: there are many simple dns addresses
<ActionParsnip> eix: 2.2.2.2    2.2.2.3
<MHz128> hiya
<kaveh> Yes, sheep as am I
<eix> Flannel: mmh..I think it will be a bloodbath to upgrade from 8.10 32bit to 9.04 64bit. I'll migrate to 9.04 -> 9.10
<froglet> ActionParsnip: I am going to check the hardware drivers
<mka> mneptok, as a matter of fact it's yesterday on my localtime
<eix> *8.10 rebit to 10.04 64bit
<MHz128> anyone know how to print PDF's in booklet format? Ie. like a bound book from the store
<LetsGo67> How do I put the task bar icons (ie. Pidgin, Opera, sound volume) back up please?
<eix> ** 32bit
<Flannel> eix: You can't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, you have to reinstall.  So you might as well do a fresh install of 10.04 when it's released.
<joshua__> I feel like making a ppa called fossil that adds /usr/tmp -> /var/tmp, /usr/run -> /var/run, /usr/lock -> /var/lock, /usr/log -> /var/log /usr/spool -> /var/spool
<kinja-sheep> LetsGo67: Right-Click on the panel and add "Notification Area"
<wolter> minimec, this is what i found significant http://pastebin.com/m30824a68
<eix> Flannel: yes I mean manual upgrade
<ActionParsnip> LetsGo67: right click panel -> add item   notifications
<kaveh> l;kjasdf
<kaveh> Woops
<luisgmarine> kinja-sheep: did you get my /etc/resolv.conf?
<eix> Flannel: do you know if it's possible to debootstrap a 64bit ubuntu from a running 32bit ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> luisgmarine: Sorry. Yes, I did. It looks okay.
<Flannel> eix: It should be, yeah.  I don't think I'd want to personally.
<joshua__> eix: I'll bet that works if you manually install a 64 bit kernel first
<ActionParsnip> eix: if you install and configure dnsmasq you will reduce dns resolves on the web and will use a locally stored cace, making web browsing faster
<mka> MHz128, try installing pdfjam
<MHz128> cool
<LetsGo67> ActionParsnip (we've met befoure!) and kinja-sheep (Freut mich!): thank you!
<mka> MHz128, not sure about the bookstore specification
<kinja-sheep> luisgmarine: Use WPA instead of WEP (if that's what you're on).
<eix> ActionParsnip: yep I also went down that path once, I think I got fed up because it had unwanted package dependencies
<wolter> minimec, any ideas?
<mka> MHz128, pdfsam is also useful too
<wolter> (apart) where are my gnome-terminal themes?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: not all devices can use wpa
<eix> Flannel, joshua__ it will probably work at first, but I can't run 64bit ELF without a 64bit running kernel..
<MHz128> mka, thanks! :)
#ubuntu 2009-12-29
<mka> MHz128, you welcome
<ae86-drifter> ?
<joshua__> eix: which is why I said if you manually install the kernel first
<eix> ActionParsnip: I have just checked that a touch T8282 can connect to wpa2-AES without issues
<mka> ae86-drifter, uh huh?
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: (dnsmasq) -- Faster than OpenDNS or any DNS servers?
<ae86-drifter> can anyone please help me with my printer?? i have a brother mfc-7440n, i installed it according to the brother website and it just keeps printing blank pages over and over until i press stop on the printer. it is a network printer
<minimec> wolter: your webcam is loaded and supported. Looks that you got a dell inspiron 1520. Open gstreamer-properties and go to the video section. Play around there.
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: well yes as the resolve is local rather than on the internet so its automatically faster, it takes 0ms rather than 30ms
<wolter> minimec, Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'.
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Is there a guide for this? :o
<ActionParsnip> eix: i use wep, with other extra security measures built in
<wolter> thats what v4l2 says, and I used to have success with that thing
<eix> joshua__: I think i'll need a 64bit testing machine
<tsuna27> so i updated ubuntu, and the screen after log in is blank how do i change that
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-machine.html
<froglet> I find the remix just a tad slow running, I think I should install the regular ubuntu
<eix> ActionParsnip: I'd personally abandon WEP at all
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'm going to mess with it now.
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: if we can reduce the dns traffic on the web it will be a lot faster
<ActionParsnip> eix: if you add extra security its fine
<blakkheim> lol
<eix> ActionParsnip: like dynamic WEP?
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: what kind of extra security makes wep fine?
<minimec> wolter: First step. Reboot that machine. There is no reason, that your webcam shouldn't work. Then again. Login to that test user you created (if after reboot your device is not recognized)
<wolter> will do
<ActionParsnip> eix: no like hidden ESSIDs, weird IP netmask, no dhcp, mac filtering, weird non-readable SSID, restricted ariel power
<ae86-drifter> mka, can u please help me >??
<ae86-drifter> what do u mean by uh-huh?
<froglet> oh yes remix version is slow, regular Ubuntu was faster
<eix> ActionParsnip: yes but anybody can dump your WEP traffic and "decrypt" it
<eix> ActionParsnip: and it takes no time to detect IP addresses, netmasks and your other passwords
<ActionParsnip> eix: sure, but its good enough for me.
<mka> ae86-drifter? I mean't that I didn'
<Flandry> What's the  "right" way to set up iptables to restore automatically?
<froglet> well when I use my netbook at a cafe, I use SSH
<matteo1990> hi all, i have an Atheros AR2413 on my desktop, but iget less signal then with an usb one (without antenna) is it norma? DO i need better drivers?
<Guest77453> NICK Mjöllnir
<mka> ae86-drifter? I mean't that I didn't get your question
<eix> Flandry: an init script
<mka> ae86-drifter: you just typed a question mark alone
<eix> Flandry: I have done it many times to setup firewalls
<ae86-drifter> mka, well my printer doesnt work, it is communicating over the network , but it just keeps printing blank pages
<matteo1990> 165n #wireless
<ae86-drifter> i installed it according to the brother website and it just keeps printing blank pages over and over until i press stop on the printer. it is a network printer
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: check if the device needs firmware or not
<Flandry> eix: the wiki tries to put it in the network interface startup script but it doesn't seem to work
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, how to know?
<Flandry> eix: where do you put the script?
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: websearches, my child
<tony_> my sansa fuse wont work with linux
<jjmartin> why does my laptop black the screen and password protect it  when plugged into power and I disabled sleep on AC in power management?
<eix> Flandry: you should put or symlink it to /etc/init.d/
<mka> ae86-drifter, but it prints a blank page corresponding to a page that was supposed to be printed correctly, right?
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: dmesg | less    may also say it expects some firmware but it wasnt coming
<ae86-drifter> mka, yes..
<Flandry> eix: ok thanks
<tony_> my black 8gb sansa fuse wont work with linux
<jjmartin> nvm
<eix> jjmartin: maybe some clock glitch?
<eix> Flandry: and be sure it's executable
<zumballa> ciao
<eix> zumballa: english channel here
<zumballa> hi
<froglet> is it possible to install regular desktop Ubuntu 9.10 and then get the remix GUI?
<ActionParsnip> froglet: sure is
<minimec> tony_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875236 Be creative... Search teh net first ;)
<froglet> I liked the remix interface
<hero1900_> i still has the problem of games when i quit the laptop will stuck but not always i have ubuntu 9.10 nvidia graphic card and i did restart x window but nothing happened
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Query time: 49 msec ---> 0msec FLAT!
<tony_> i did search net first
<ActionParsnip> froglet: once installed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: exactly
<froglet> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: faster
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Where can I find a list of local cached IP addresses?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: so if you keep accessing the sme page, the IP will already be known so you wont have to continually ask the DNS servers online for the same address
<ae86-drifter> mka, any ideas??
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: that I do not know
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: nor do i care
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: That is logical. Ubuntu should make this default. :)
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: it will keep growing until the service is restarted
<Spirits-Sight> is there a accessibility room for ubuntu? talk about accessibility?
<matteo1990> ActionParsnip, i have tried dmesg | grep Atheros but nothing about firmware...
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that tip. I like it.
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: i've said the same thing for a LONG time
<mka> ae86-drifter, no ideas
<HBX> dnsmasq is awesome if you wanna speedup page loading
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: i have one on all my desktop systems (all one of them)
<mka> ae86-drifter, just the basics, does you printer has sufficient toner?
<ascheel> I have an issue since upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  When I click anywhere in the titlebar, sometimes it registers in the proper window, sometimes it registers the click in another, seemingly unrelated window.  I might try and minimize Firefox, but it actually minimizes a terminal on the other monitor.  Any ideas?
<ae86-drifter> has anyone had issues with brother printers printing blank pages, or saying receiving data then cutting out??
<eix> Spirits-Sight: I know none
<mka> ae86-drifter, it seems as if it's your printer problem than ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: you can use some bind9 jiggery pokery so that it can be accessed by other systems than localhost
<ae86-drifter> mka, the printer is fine
<Spirits-Sight> eix thanks
<ae86-drifter> the issue is ubuntu
<mka> ae86-drifter, the test page can be printed fine?
<ae86-drifter> yes
<ascheel> ae86-drifter: ae86-drifter are you printing the test page from CUPS?
<ae86-drifter> it works from within windows
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: does it happen for all users?
<ae86-drifter> no, nothing works from ubuntu, even the test page.
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: I'm the only person that uses this laptop, so I can't really answer that question.
<ae86-drifter> i thought you mean a test page from the actual printer...
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: you can make another user to test, its free
<uvacav> fyi major gnome/kde vulnerability don't open unsafe pdf's: http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2009-4035
<ascheel> lol ActionParsnip.  Yes, I can...
<ae86-drifter> this sux, i have to boot into windows vista every time i want to print something
<ascheel> hang on.
<alex_mayorga> how do I make the live cd run on failsafe graphics?
<bdfoster_iPhone> should be automatic
<mka> ae86-drifter, I meant the test page from the printer which you confirmed that it works
<mka> ae86-drifter, this is ubuntu problem then
<minimec> ae86-drifter: what pinter model is that? did you check the cups printer database. Is there a linux dirver on the brother homepage?
<ActionParsnip> alex_mayorga: use bootoptions
<alex_mayorga> ActionPsrsnip: what do I pick in there?
<dath> where cun i run a command as root while booting (after fstab)?
<mka> ae86-drifter, can you try printing something to a file in postscript format (.ps) and then open that file with evince and print it
<LjL> dath: /etc/rc.local
<Adola> Hello!  No such file or directory:bss_file.c:356  <-----------I am unable to generate a CA.
<ActionParsnip> alex_mayorga: safe vga, or somesuch
<ae86-drifter> MFC-7440N, i installed the LPR driver for this model from the brother website then the cups wrapper
<linusoleander> I'm looking for a tool to change charset on a bunch of files, is there anything like that?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<eix> linusoleander: iconv ?
<froglet>  /etc/rc.local works in Linux too?
<linusoleander> eix: thanks
<Bondy> you can run a command as root by 2 ways in ubuntu......
<ActionParsnip> froglet: sure does
<minimec> dath: boot in recovery mode (left shift before grub2 starts)
<matteo1990> i have an atheros ar2413, witch drivers i have to use?
<froglet> I use that in OpenBSD but did not know it works for Linux
<alex_mayorga> Actionparsnip: thanks, appreciated
<Bondy> first th ubuntu way do a sudo su and enter your password.....
<froglet> I learn something every time I come here
<tsuna27> what is the screen after log in called
<Dr_Willis> dont use 'sudo su' use sudo -s, if needed
<Bondy> the nd the linux way type sudo passwd root
<Bondy> then enter the password
<Adola> su -
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927123
<Dr_Willis> Bondy:  and definatly dont reccomend that in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Adola:  that wont work in Ubuntu either.
<Adola> Dr_Willis: Since when?
<Adola> Dr_Willis: I'm in arch, I haven't been in Ubuntu in a while.
<Dr_Willis> Adola:  thers no root password. so 'su -' wont work
<tsuna27> what is the screen after I log in called I need to fix it my screen goes blank
<Adola> Dr_Willis: Ohhhh, 'course :]
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338431
<minimec> ae86-drifter: did you check that? http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?24,5773,5873,quote=1
<ActionParsnip> Adola: use: sudo -s   instead
<iceroot> Bondy: we dont support setting up a root-password. its not needed
<ActionParsnip> Adola: and archlinux isnt supported here
<ae86-drifter> mka, i tried that, it does the same thing
<Bondy> su wont work but sudo su will
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Know anything about CA?  (I know arch isn't supported, I don't have an arch specific question)
<ActionParsnip> Adola: no idea mate
<lstarnes> Bondy: you should use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Ok then, keep up the good work.  You're growin' linux babeh's over here :]
<Dr_Willis> sudo su is redundantly wrong. :) for many reasons.
<tsuna27> what is the screen after I log in called I need to fix it my screen goes blank
<Adola> tsuna27: xserver ?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, yes i tried that already to mkdir that dir... according to the brother website
<Bondy> ubuntu locks it down to be noob friendly and yes it might not be the ubuntu way but no harm in advising the user how to set the root pas
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: other users appear to register title-bar clicks just fine.  It seems it's only the account I use.
<tsuna27> adola: hoe do i change that
<Adola> tsuna27: You can't, are you in a gui right now?  As in, do you see windows you can drag around?
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: ok so now we know its settings and not a bug with th system at large
<mka> ae86-drifter, what kind of printer is this?
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Well... It looks, that your printer is supported... ;)
<ascheel> so it seems, ActionParsnip.  With some searching, I've seen others with the issue, but no details on how/if they fixed it.
<ascheel> but they all have 9.10 upgrade in common
<Dr_Willis> Bondy: This channel considers that is harmfull
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: are you running desktop effects?
<Bondy> sudo -i sudu su not much difference apart from the user
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: interesting..
<lstarnes> Bondy: there is a difference
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: compiz is entirely uninstalled.  Is that your equestion?
<ascheel> question*
<lstarnes> Bondy: sudo su will start sudo, su, and a shell
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: pretty much
<lstarnes> Bondy: sudo -i just starts sudo and the shell without going through su
<ascheel> Sorry, ActionParsnip.  It is NOT uninstalled, but it's disabled as much as i can take it.
<NotAPuff> ;
<NotAPuff> dxkdf
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: Bondy: it also uses the profile of root, -s uses the users profile settings
 * NotAPuff waves.
<tsuna27> adola: no the gui works it is just that after log in i got 5 seconds of black i want to fix that
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: providing its not being used thats fine with me :)
<Bondy> it does dr willis that only because noobs are expected to use ubuntu and cant be trusted with root
 * NotAPuff waves.
<Flipz_> uhm
 * NotAPuff waves.
<NotAPuff> I have a question.
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<NotAPuff> What is ubuntu?
<joshua__> sorry Dr_Willis but no root password seems increasingly wrong as time goes on
<Dr_Willis> Bondy:  whatever...
<Flipz_> I just got ndwiswrapper and I'm asking, how do I use it?
<Dr_Willis> joshua__:  whatever.. its not going to change i imnagine
<NotAPuff> Umm.
<NotAPuff> Hello?
<NotAPuff> WHAT IS UBUNTU?
<ctmjr> !ubuntu | NotAPuff
<FloodBot3> NotAPuff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> NotAPuff: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<minimec> NotAPuff: I have a question too. Is there a god?
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: sounds like a metacity issue then
<LjL> !ubuntu > NotAPuff    (NotAPuff, see the private message from ubottu)
<ShaunR> how do i configure networking to start on boot with upstart?
<Bondy> Im sed to less nanny fied distros just tring ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Theres also more to 'sudo' the what you type to get root access
<joshua__> do you really want a breach of an admin user's account to be nearly equivalent to breaching the root account, bucause that's what it does.
<ActionParsnip> Bondy: its not nannified, its just smart
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me where I can research how to fix it?
<froglet_> NotAPuff: Google is your friend, in this case
<NotAPuff> ctmjr, FloodBot3, ubottu, minimec, LjL, thanks for the help!
<NotAPuff> froglet_, thanks!
<NotAPuff> D:
<NotAPuff> :D
<ae86-drifter> mka, its a brother MFC-7440N and it is suported, i had it working on 8.10, for some reason ubuntu has changed their printing system, not sure why...
<FloodBot3> NotAPuff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> joshua__:  its been argued in 10000's of pages on the forums.  and its not worth argueing ab outg
<NotAPuff> You all are sooo helpful!
 * NotAPuff is not flooding, FloodBot3.
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: you can find the config folders for metacity and rename them to get default settings wen you next log in
<NotAPuff> Are you flooding, FloodBot3?
<NotAPuff> FUCKER
<LjL> NotAPuff: please try to keep Enter use to a minimum.
<joshua__> then do not say here that it is harmful anymore because that starts the whole thing again
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: I'll look around and try that.  What all does 'metacity' affect?
<Dr_Willis> NotAPuff:  you are cussing at a bot...
<Dr_Willis> never mond.
<Bondy> may I say ubuntu rocks easier than windows
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: metacity draws the windows so if te settings are whack it will go crazy
<Flipz_> I just got ndwiswrapper and I'm asking, how do I use it?
<mka> ae86-drifter, read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/+bug/410556 it's a known bug for your printer
<ShaunR> how do i configure networking to start on boot with upstart?
<lstarnes> ShaunR: it should be started by default if you use /etc/network/interfaces
<keeev> Is there anyway of reinstalling grub from windows 7 without a live cd or maybe adding ubuntu into win7 boot loader to load ubuntu?
<tsuna27> adola: anything?
<ActionParsnip> Flipz_: install ndisgtk  it will make your life easier
<Flipz_> k
<lstarnes> !ndiswrapper | Flipz_
<ubottu> Flipz_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: gotcha.  If this helps, here's what I experience.  If I click the minimize button (sometimes), it's like it registers the click in the titlebar of the previous window that *WAS* active right prior to the current one being active.
<ActionParsnip> keeev: you will need an ubuntu liveCD to reinstall it
<mka> ae86-drifter, not identically your printer but Brother MFC-7420
<ShaunR> lstarnes: i do..
<loocash> :)
<keeev> ActionParsnip, without it i can not do it?
<Bondy> if you installed windows after buntu its probabbly overwritten the boot record
<loocash> my first time on irc
<ActionParsnip> keeev: i'm not sure, i'm sure theres a way
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: if you run: cd ~; ls -a    you may see a metacity folder which you can reame, you can also run: cd ~/.config; ls -a    to see if any folders are there
<ae86-drifter> mka, brother 7420 is a usb printer, this one is connected to my router and is 3 years newer...
<Izinucs> keeev: do you have a dual boot install?
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: already found it (unless there's another):  ~/.gconf/apps/metacity
<lstarnes> ShaunR: that's rather strange
<minimec> ae86-drifter: I would check your router config... I have a brother 5040 on my asus router. Works like charm... ;)
<Polly> sladf\
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: its a possiblity, rename it, if its bad, rename back
<Izinucs> keeev: I may have the answer for you if you're still around
<lstarnes> ShaunR: I'm not sure if you can use update-rc.d
 * Polly wants a cracker
<gui7> i've got a script (fsplit) which i need to run - on a guide i foudn on the internet it says (after chmodding to 755) to just run "fpslit iso.iso 1400"
<mka> minimec, ae86-drifter 's printer prints blank pages corresponding to the pages that were supposed to be printed. That means the network is fine. And the printer works. The test page on a printer is printed fine. That means that the printer still has sufficient toner. The main culprit is ubuntu.
<gui7> but i get an error saying split isn't a command
<gui7> although im in the right dirt
<gui7> *dir
<kaveh>  elo chaps
<LjL> !ot | polly
<ubottu> polly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Izinucs> keeev: k.. I'll take a chance anyway.. download the ubuntu live cd iso.. install virtualbox in your win7.. load ubuntu there and use the built in tools to create a livecd on a usb stick.. boot to the newly created stick and fix grub.. no cd involved..
<Bondy> you need to install fsplit then
<mka> gui7, use ./
<gui7> mka, thank you VERY much, it works :D
<mka> gui7, you welcome
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: I went downstairs awhile ago. Just read your messages. Wouldn't it be easier if we get a linux router, that way... we can configure whatever and it'll be applied on all connected systems?
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: its an option too
<Bondy> lol
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: its as flexible as you like
<kinja-sheep> From what I read --
<kinja-sheep> It makes an enormous difference over satellite, where each request is a two second round trip.
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: That is something worth. I have a friend who live on the farm area and I frequently go to his places. :)
<grobda24> I'm upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and the upgrade is stuck on "* stoppiing bluetooth". Is there a way to force it ?
<minimec> mka: How do you access the printer? Via samba?
<Bondy> no such thing as a linux router but any decent router will work with *nix its is made for multi user and networking more than windows#
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: so if you can keep as much local as you can rather than using the network it will be better
 * grobda24 had bluettoth disabled and does not use it
<mka> minimec, it's ae86-drifter who has a printer problem
<ActionParsnip> grobda24: sudo rmmod -f  btusb
<grobda24> ActionParsnip, thanks. it says "Removing 'btusb': No such file or directory"
<minimec> mka: Yeah Maybe I am getting tired with all these chat lines flying by ... ;)
<ActionParsnip> grobda24: does it show up with: lsmod | grep usb
<Bondy> are yo using a soft or system link action?
<mMezquitale> anyone knows of an app that will allow me to wipe a file?
<gui7> if i want to delete the contents of a directory but not the directory itself, what command/arguments do i pass to rm?
<mka> minimec, ae86-drifter has gone hiding, maybe he/she is busy tinkering
<ActionParsnip> Bondy: me?
<jake_> ...
<mMezquitale> gui7, you can cd to the directory and then delete everything inside the directory
<grobda24> ActionParsnip, no, not there
<Bondy> cd to the directory then rm *.* Im pissed so wai for confirmation
<ae86-drifter> mka, im back sorry, i still get the same issue, even after downgrading poppler
<gui7> mMezquitale, not if you've got hundreds of files there ;)
<ShaunR> ok, i'm a retard... networking was starting... it's the ssh server thats not starting.
<mka> mMezquitale, rm makes you wipe a file from the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> grobda24: sudo /etc/init/d/bluetooth stop    or somesuch, use tab completion to complete the bluetooth bit
<gui7> Bondy, that's precisely what i need, thanks! :D
<ShaunR> so how do i configure the ssh server to start on boot?
<mMezquitale> gui7, you dont have to remove each file one by one, use the command Bondy showed you
<iceroot> ShaunR: just install it
<mka> ae86-drifter, what is poppler
<jtaji> ShaunR: it will do so by default when installed... have you installed 'openssh-server' ?
<gui7> mMezquitale, i know, i already used it thx :)
<ShaunR> yes, it's installed
<iceroot> ShaunR: then its running
<kinja-sheep> !away > klown-away
<ubottu> klown-away, please see my private message
<minimec> ShaunR: If you install the server. I t will be loaded, when you reboot... ;)
<mMezquitale> mka, "rm" securely wipes files from ext4 partitions?  I thought you had to give them a few passes for it to be securely removed
<iceroot> mMezquitale: rm removes it permanetly (if there are no hardlinks anymore)
<mka> mka, no, not securely of course
<mka> damn
<kinja-sheep> mMezquitale: shred file1 file2 file3
<klown-away> !offtopic kinja-sheep
<mka> mMezquitale, not rm does not secure delete
<klown-away> :P
<Bondy> he didnt ask how to delete all the dodgy porn on my hd
<mMezquitale> iceroot, true but using forensic utilities you may still be able to look at the data, i thought rm mainly sets the disk space as writable again, not securely erase, as in wipe or shred
<intergallactic> Helloo!! Does anyone know how to set single click, than double click which is the default? In mint 7 (ubuntu based) was pretty easy, but can't find it on 8.
<iceroot> mMezquitale: rm is not deleting
<iceroot> mMezquitale: m is only removing the hard-link node
<iceroot> mMezquitale: unlink is removing the file if i am correct which is called after hardlinks =0
<Bondy> rm is remove
<minimec> intergallactic: properties of the file manager nautilus or thunar
<mMezquitale> kinja-sheep, thanks!
<joshua__> how about a system that uses only tmpfs and encrypted swap?
<kinja-sheep> mMezquitale: No problem.
<Bondy> if its a hardlink they need to do it for the link and the destenation
<digitalaxis> joshua__, Why would you want that? lol
<iceroot> Bondy: rm is not removing the destination of the hardlinks
<legend2440> intergallactic: open nautilus then edit>preferences>behavior tab
<iceroot> Bondy: its just removing THAT hardlink but not the file
<grobda24> <ActionParsnip> ? Anyway, now "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop" is stuck in the same place
<iceroot> Bondy: when hardlink =0 then the file is deleted
<Bondy> deleting a soft or hard liink only deletes the link not the destenation
<iceroot> Bondy: correct
<jtaji> Bondy: there is no link/destination with hard links, just hard links
<mMezquitale> kinja-sheep, how many runs of shred would be considered a safe shred?  just once would be enough? then you use rm to delete it?
<jtaji> Bondy: the original file is in fact a hard link
<gui7> i'm having problems writing to /media/fd0/ -- i've tried chmoding it to 751, but all i get is the error "Read-only file system"
<iceroot> Bondy: you have a file foo in /root and a hardlink to /home/user/foo  you only have 1 file called foo on the hdd which have 2 hardlinks
<caseys> i need help with ssmtp
<LjL> gui7: perhaps the floppy is write protected?
<intergallactic> ohh..man!! i think this was on 7 too.. lol...i suppose i forgot it!!..lol!! many thanks minimec and legend2440
<kinja-sheep> mMezquitale: You might want to read "shred --help"  Check out all parameters including -u parameter.
<eix> Bondy: yes hard links point to inodes, not files, like normal files do
<caseys> has anyone used ssmtp?
<iceroot> Bondy: if you delete /home/user/foo  the file is not deleted, its still there
<gui7> LjL, it isnt :/
<ae86-drifter> mka, downgrading poppler (pdf renderer) fixed this for someone else https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/+bug/410556
<LjL> gui7: try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/fd0"
<virtx> hello
<mka> iceroot, really? then how can i get it back?
<virtx> why /dev/video* doesn't exist with this http://pastebin.com/m5d1fbe22 ?
<mMezquitale> kinja-sheep, im still not sure how many passes I should put though, i think 8 should be sufficient but what do you think?
<iceroot> mka: /root/foo
<iceroot> mka: if hardlink =0  (use stat a-file-name to see hardlink counter) then the file is gone
<LjL> mMezquitale: "sufficient" for what? it all depends on what level of security you want to attain. it's probably impossible to make 100% sure that someone with enough resources can't recover anything.
<iceroot> mka: and cant be restored
<joshua__> hardlinks are hard concepts to some people
<kinja-sheep> mMezquitale: The default is 3. I think you think 8 should be sufficient but what do I think? I don't know   ._.
<mka> iceroot, ok. i am bit tired and sleepy. I have to leave now
<virtx> uhhhh
<mMezquitale> LjL, just for practical purposes, I suppose
<mka> Bye everyone
<mka> by ae86-drifter
 * grobda24 got it - just needed a sudo killall bluetooth*
<silare> Hi all. I tried to use pysdm to get an automount of my NTFS, but now when I plug a flash drive in it won't show up in Nautilus. How do I fix this?
<ae86-drifter> bye mka
<ascheel> doggone it...  ActionParsnip left
<gui7> LjL, i did that, i think it copied it, but now if i try delete anything i get the same read-only filesystem error
<mka> bye minimec
<mka> by mneptok
<Bondy> a hardlink should be able this way ln -s /thefolderyouwantorthepath /home/theuser/thedir/
<mka> see you in 2010
<LjL> mMezquitale: for practical purposes, go with the defaults, after all they're made to default to
<Administrateur> salut
<kinja-sheep> Bondy: That is not a hardlink. That's a symbolic link.
<LjL> mMezquitale: also, read "man wipe" about the problems with using these programs with journalling filesystems
<ascheel> perhaps someone else knows the issue.  Sometimes in Ubuntu, after upgraded 9.04 to 9.10, my mouse-clicks will register in another window other than the one I'm trying to Minimize, maximize, whatever
<coolkehon> hi i want to get full disk encryption but i don't have a cd burner is there a way to run the alternate installer from a usb drive
<optimizer> is there any good tool for organizing a collection of reserach papers (right now, it's a bunch of pdfs sitting in a directory -- i'd like to be able to link and annotate them)
<gui7> LjL, im gonna try fsck
<joshua__> well if all else fails you could install a really small system and debootstrap a install on encrypted system
<joshua__> good luck
<Dr_Willis> coolkehon:  ive had the alt installer work from usb, ive installed via netbootin
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin I mean. :)
<joshua__> we are picking up a quantum waveform effect
<Bondy> does anyone else think plesk sucks?
<silare> Hi all. I tried to use pysdm to get an automount of my NTFS, but now when I plug a flash drive in it won't show up in Nautilus. How do I fix this?
<gui7> how do i reload etc/fstab if i've just edited it?
<lstarnes> gui7: sudo mount -a
<gui7> lstarnes, thx
<caseys> has anyone used ssmtp?
<iceroot> Bondy: every gui for a server does
<virtx> why by default ubuntu 9.10 doesnt' create /dev/video* ?
<iceroot> !anyone | caseys
<ubottu> caseys: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coolkehon> Dr_Willis, were you able to make an encrypted lvm install
<gui7> lstarnes, i dont think it worked
<virtx> i've driver for cam loaded: http://pastebin.com/m5d1fbe22
<coolkehon> Dr_Willis, and which version of ubuntu were you using
<lstarnes> gui7: why not?
<Dr_Willis> coolkehon:  wasent me.. I never use lvm, and i never use encrypted..... :)
<minimec> virtx: /dev/videoX is only created if a compatible device is present...
<caseys> i been trying to config ssmtp with probems
<coolkehon> Dr_Willis, well which version of the alternate install did you get to work?
<orkunzZzzz> i was wondering if anyone happened to use a zotac mag with ubuntu. i am wondering whether wireless lan works or not - or at least which chip it is using. google offered some atheros chip, just wanted to be sure
<optimizer> are there any tools for converting pdfs to images?
<caseys> i think it would be better to talk to someone who as used ssmtp
<orkunzZzzz> optimizer, use the gimp
<iceroot> optimizer: apt-cache search pdf2
<Dr_Willis> coolkehon:  i dont recal if it was 9.10 i tested or 9.04 - Im pretty sure i got 9.04 workign with it once.
<minimec> virtx: Can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<hvgotcodes> i installed the xubuntu desktop.  decided i didn't like it, but when i uninstalled xubuntu-desktop, all the recommended progs are still installed, like the xubuntu spash screens, abiword etc.  is there an easy way to uninstall all the xubuntu progs easily?
<gui7> lstarnes, i don't know, but i changed the device name in fstab and then ran your command and nothing happenned
<rahduke> I'm formatting a new 1.5tb drive using G-parted
<rahduke> its making me pick a partition table
<virtx> minimec: http://pastebin.com/f5f921a48
<rahduke> I want to make it EXT4 eventually
<gui7> lstarnes, but ive managed to do what i wanted so far so thx anyway :)
<rahduke> should i format to msdod?
<tsuna27> I have a problem after I log in the screen goes blank for 5 secs and then i get a clear box and then it becomes normal How do i fix this!?
<virtx> minimec: is a integrated webcam
<kinja-sheep> !puregnome | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<kinja-sheep> hvgotcodes: Hold, I'll get you a link.
<jtaji> hvgotcodes: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Ben64> rahduke: please try to keep your questions on only one line. msdos is good for the partition table on that
<virtx> minimec: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<kinja-sheep> hvgotcodes: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Bondy> tbh if you cant het through an ubuntu install stick with windows
<Bondy> get*
<kinja-sheep> hvgotcodes: Look at "aptitude show xubuntu-desktop" -- Notice the packages. Copy and paste them so you can purge them.
<git__> has anyone gotten Ubuntu bootable on a USB formatted using NTFS?
<Ben64> Bondy: but can everyone get through a windows install?
<qlg> who programe with gtk or qt
<hvgotcodes> kinja-sheep, thanx
<Dr_Willis> git__:  Not sure thats doable. I dont think grub, or syslinux, or grub2 can read ntfs. if grub2 could read ntfs. then it would be doable  i belive
<hvgotcodes> kinja-sheep, ive removed some by hand; hopefully that wont matter
<pasjr> grub can read ntfs, however you really need to know what you are doing to make it work
<kinja-sheep> hvgotcodes: That won't matter. xubuntu-desktop is a virtual metapackage that points to all packages.
<hvgotcodes> kinja-sheep, ok thanx
<hvgotcodes> about to fire
<minimec> virtx: google for 'ubuntu 0402:5602' Your not the only one having problems unfortunately...
<dannek7> what is the button to boot into text only optoins
<silare> Hi all. I tried to use pysdm to get an automount of my NTFS, but now when I plug a flash drive in it won't show up in Nautilus. How do I fix this?
<Pelo> dannek7, boot a recovery session from grub
<hvgotcodes> kinja-sheep, thanx that command is kicking ass
<tsuna27> I have a problem after I log in the screen goes blank for 5 secs and then i get a clear box and then it becomes normal How do i fix this!?
<Bondy> for a text base install your better off installing from the minimal
<kinja-sheep> hvgotcodes: Great. Glad to hear that. :)
<dannek7> I have a linux  vm. I need to increase the size of the HD as I am out of space and the VM crashes after login due to it being out of space. I increased the size of the physical VM using VMworkstation, how do I get the  VM to see the increased size?
<Bondy> then again depends what you want to configure for a server would be ok but if you want a desktop not really
<kmyst> anybody know if there is a limit on the size of a luks keyfile?
<Pelo> dannek7,  I think you need to edit the "machine profile" in the vm to see a bigger drive , which vm are you using ? ask in their channel
<wolter> hey minimec now its 100% solved
<wolter> minimec, it was a desktop shortcut in my ~/.local/share/applications
<wolter> minimec, and the webcam also works :)
<minimec> wolter: What was the problem with the webcam?
<wolter> minimec, I don't know.. I just restarted the computer and it worked
<minimec> wolter: Happy you ;)
<kinja-sheep> kmyst: If the manual does not say anything, you could make 16TiB keyfile (the limit of ext4 filesystem for a single file).
<ae86-drifter> i am still having printing issues here, i would appreciate it if somebody could help me...
<ae86-drifter> does anybody know alot about printers
<Bondy> just like windows sometimes a reboot can sort it
<sixteen-bytes> I have an unusual problem - when I switch to "normal" or "extra" visual effects, some widgets don't display correctly.  For example, checkboxes and some lists.  Reverting back to "none" fixes it.  I'm on karmic.
<kmyst> kinja-sheep: i didn't spot anything specific...but thru tinkering i got it working with a 512 byte file but it doesn't with a 2k file...go figure
<sixteen-bytes> I'm guessing it's an nvidia/compiz problem, but not sure where to start
<kmyst> kinja-sheep: plus everybody and their uncle seems to have opinions on how to generate a random key file
<Znuff> Hi. I have an external PCI sound card (VIA Envy24PT) and it seems I can't use it under ubuntu - I just get device busy when I try to cat /dev/dsp, lsof | grep /dev/dsp doesn't report anything. Anyone would know what to do?
<Bondy> probably your gfx card drivers sixteen the one thing ive always had probs with Linuxx
<sixteen-bytes> Bondy: yeah, that's my guess to.  Perhaps something went wrong during my upgrade to karmic
<silare> Hi all. I tried to use pysdm to get an automount of my NTFS, but now when I plug a flash drive in it won't show up in Nautilus. How do I fix this?
<kinja-sheep> kmyst: The keyfile could be anything -- It could be your favorite movie ISO. You should make sure the file is read-only to ensure that it's not going to get written over anytime soon.
<Doonz> whens the next lts release due?
<kmyst> kinja-sheep: i know :)  i just can't wrap my mind around why a tiny file works and a "larger" one doesn't
<kinja-sheep> kmyst: Could be something wrong with the commands or you forget to add it or such. I don't know. I'm not certain.
<kmyst> kinja-sheep: perhaps
<sixtila> any reason why , in the source list of repos, partner should not be selected?
<agusj> I got problem when installing ubuntu alternate from usb and from disk win xp
<kinja-sheep> sixtila: You either select it or you don't select it. There are no "should not"
<minimec> sixtila: Do you think that they put an entry in the sources.list, if they don't want you to use it?
<sixtila> i was wonderin they could be like facebook apps who do mischief behing the scene
<agusj> is there anyone success installing ubuntu alternate from usb and hard drive?
<kaveh> I tried a while ago but failed
<XenoPhoenix> how to i disable UXA in 9.10 for use with 845gv intel graphics? i had to add i915.modeset=0 to make ti show graphics after grub... any suggestions?
<kaveh> But a friend of mine claimed that she did.
<chuy_max> how safe it is to resize an NTFS partition with Ubuntu Live CD 8.10 64 bit?
<kinja-sheep> agusj: Somebody was in here earlier asking the same thing. Dr_Willis suggested unetbootin -- Try that.
<sixtila> chuy_max should be fine, i have done it,
<silare> How do I export my list of installed packages to a txt file?
<Spear> silare: why would you want that?
<kinja-sheep> !clone | silare
<ubottu> silare: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Spear> or what are you trying to achiieve
<brianherman> /join #bugzilla
<XenoPhoenix> basically I get X with i915.modeset but it's still very slow
<brianherman> sorry
<XenoPhoenix> when it wasn't before on 9.04
<eltume> will excessive seeding on a bittorrent client slow down my Internet connection?
<XenoPhoenix> xbmc live cd that is
<Spear> eltume: yes
<silare> Spear: I'm doing a reinstall soon. And my memory is about as reliable as a goldfish's.
<Plugh> I have a web cam and a tv tuner whose device drivers are fighting each other as to which gets /dev/video0 and which gets /dev/video1. How do I control the order the devices are loaded, or how can I add a delay between the startup of one vs the other? If I can't control the order is there kernel command line options I can use, or should I blacklist one and load it manually.
<silare> kinja-sheep: Thanks.
<wolter> yeah, but thanks anyway minimec
<Spear> silare: surelly you'll know what you need when you miss it :P
<eltume> is it true, the more one seed, the slow one's internet connection becomes?
<silare> Spear: True. But I don't wanna' realize halfway into it "Oh crap. I'm missing _______. T_T"
<Spear> eltume: yes of course.
<Spear> silare: just open another terminal window and install it :p
<Spear> or use synaptic...
<Spear> w/e
<eltume> spear, thank you
<Spear> can anyone help XenoPhoenix  and I with our intex gfx problem
<eltume> This is wat i hate the most about FF: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<jtaji> eltume: limit your upstream bandwidth in your torrent client to about 80% of your max upstream from your ISP
<Spear> eltume: No problem, Bittorrent normally has a high connection count which will slow you down more than the bandwith being used
<kinja-sheep> eltume: "sudo killall firefox"
<jtaji> eltume: that will prevent slowing your downstream usage
<eltume> i put it at 100 KB/s
<eltume> see that's the thing i love about linux
<nomnex> can I have a bash script to extract multi-parts archives rar, single archives rar, single archives zip in one directory?
<nomnex> or just the command string
<eltume> If something annoys you like popups every damn time you login than you can remove it. I love the flexibility
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eltume> woh, why is the ubuntu irc CROWDED, ?
<Lantizia> Does anyone here have a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop that CAME with Ubuntu 8.10 or later on it?  I'd like to get a copy of the recovery disc that unit can create and pay you for your services.
<Lantizia> eltume, because lots of silly people try to use ubuntu and have silly questions
<Spear> Lantizia: whats wrong with the standard ubuntu disk
<Lantizia> Spear, it misses some dell customizations
<Spear> Lantizia: also, dell will send you recovery disks free if you ask them on live chat
<Spear> Lantizia: but you can pay me if you want ;-)
<Lantizia> Spear, not including the extra bits... already asked
<eltume> I usually use the number of people on irc to calculate a distros popularity and so far ubuntu is OFF the chart.!!!
<Lantizia> Spear, so you have an inspiron lappy with the original ubuntu 8.10 untouched from delivery?
<IdleOne> eltume: it is slow due to the holidays
<jtaji> Lantizia: looks like you can download it here http://en.community.dell.com/wikis/linux/ubuntu-8-10-dell-factory-recovery-iso.aspx
<nomnex> eltume: it's because Ubuntu is almost perfect;-)
<Spear> Lantizia: A few years back my sister needed the recovery disks for her inspiron but hers came with XP media center + dell customisations
<Spear> and they posted her replacements
<Spear> Lantizia: surely the dell mods are a pain rather than a pleasure
<nomnex> somebody with my command?
<eltume> ALMOST, if it came with the mintTools then it would be perfect, lol. Anyway that's why the mint repo is there for: packages.mint.com
<Lantizia> Spear, they offer the recovery CD's on the dell linux wiki ... but not including the lindvd or fluendo
<Lantizia> Spear, I never made a recovery disc when I had ubuntu on it at the beginning  -  that version of the cd has the extras like that on it
<eltume> one thing I'll never understand about Ubuntu is that it's irc is flooded but Linux Mint's irc (the people on it) are more responsive
<Lantizia> eltume, it all comes down to silly people... less silly people in mint since mint is less popular thus the people in there haven't learnt to tune out silly people as much as the people in here
<silare> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jillsmitt> eltume: this is normal
<eltume> lantizia, what do you consider silly people?
<Lantizia> eltume, however go in to the debian channel on oftc and you'll get a response... you'll get a response probably telling you that you are silly :)
<Lantizia> at least ubuntu and mint arn't usually rude
<Lantizia> but I like how rude debian is :)
<NotAPuff> :3
<alberto> Hello everyone
 * NotAPuff waves to alberto.
<alberto> How are you doing?
<jillsmitt> eltume: people who use ubuntu - they're most ex-windows users. that is all
<KrisDouglas> evening alberto
<lotta> doing bad with the installation of my webcam :)
<eltume> Lantizia, debian is not the rudest. Wait to you meet the maintainer of the Kanotix distro.
<alberto> Does anybody know something about tv tuners?
<eltume> I was such a n00b and he was so mean to me that I almost gave up linux because of him.
<NotAPuff> alberto, /me good.
<Dr_Willis> alberto:  they tune tv's.....
<Lantizia> eltume, everyone on IRC usually needs a thick skin :P
<nomnex> can I have a bash script to extract multi-parts archives rar, single archives rar, single archives zip in one directory? or just the command will do.
<alberto> I can't make my Hauppauge HVR-1100 work on Ubuntu Karmic
<alberto> I'm desperate
<Lantizia> eltume, you should try the less strict networks like efnet and undernet lol
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  allready done.. check the 'unp' command ?
<alberto> I've got to this point I don't know what to do, excepto downgrading to Jaunty
<Lantizia> alberto, I could!
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  or do you want to clarify  the tricky part?
<alberto> Lantizia Really?
<alberto> Lantizia How?
<Lantizia> they work out the box
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: clarify
<eltume> that huge list of people joining and quitting #ubuntu is exasperating me!
<eltume> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<Lantizia> you just need to give totem a channel list if your using the DVB-T tuner
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<nomnex> !infor up
 * NotAPuff huggles FloodBot1, FloodBot2, FloodBot3, and FloodBot4.
<nomnex> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<alberto> Lantizia Are we both referring to the same tv tuning card?
<Dr_Willis> eltume:  thats why i turn off parts/joins. :) well  weechat has 'smart' part/join filters
<Lantizia> Hauppauge HVR-1100
<alberto> Lantizia I mean, mythtv does not find any channels
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<alberto> Lantizia I've tried loads of things
<Lantizia> alberto, this using mythbuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  im not sure if it does rar's but i think it does
<alberto> Lantizia No, just mythtv
<rahduke>  i need a really cheap SATA NAS enclosure, anyone got any tips?
<alberto> Lantizia How do I tune dvb-t with totem?
<Lantizia> rahduke, Raidsonic
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: It does:)
<Lantizia> alberto, just look on the ubuntu wiki - it's all there
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Found one on sale for like $30 last xmas...  :)
<rahduke> Lantizia: it just needs to handle my home network, 2tb drive
<alberto> Lantizia Thank you
<NigNogXmas> Tired of those feral negroid beasts and their monkeyshines?  Are you uncomfortable with those Nazi-like groups?  We have the forum for you!  Chimpout Forum!   At Chimpout we are not White Supremacists!  We welcome anybody who isn't a nigger and who hates niggers!  Thats right!  At Chimpout we welcome the diversity of the human species by welcoming Asians, Jews, non-negroid Hispanics, Arabs, Semites, Whites, Native Americans, Indian
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: can u point me somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  when in doubt go with the bigger brand/names - not  just somthing thats $5 cheaper.
<NigNogXmas> s, etc.  Basically we accept all races except for those fecal-colored Negros!   Join us today in the epic battle of human vs. NIGGER!   http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<NigNogXmas> NET SPLIT!
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  pricewatch.com perhaps.
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: the price discrepencies on these things are insane
<rahduke> and I've never bought one before
<rahduke> so I just want something supercheap, specially since i just spent 150 on the drive
<nomnex> Oh cool, I can go to chimpout to make monkey friends:P
<lotta> my logitech quickcam works with XawTV but i can't see me in skype. have to do something more ?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Im not even using mine at the moment. some of them have  to have drivers taht are not in the normal kernels.  so thats is somthing to watch out for
<tos_> if i have ubuntu installed with one 512mb chip and its using 128mb for video memory, its running slow as hell, using a lot of swap, so im getting a new 1GB ram stick, BUT... should i put the 1gb in the first slot so it will use it first, or leave the 512 in the first slot.. will it even affect anything either way?
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: so its not something that is just PnP?
<KrisDouglas> rule of thumb, bigger closest to the CPU (slot0)
<KrisDouglas> to tos-
<LizardK|ng> tos_, depends on your motherboard
<KrisDouglas> tos_
<alberto> Lantizia Why doesn't mythtv work, by the way?
<tos_> its a emachines amd sempron
<Dr_Willis> tos_:  at one time - you had to do things in pairs.. but that depends on teh mb/ram type
<tos_> using 9.10 64bit
<Lantizia> alberto, don't ask me - no idea... works for me but I use mythbuntu and it configured everything for me with mythtv
<KrisDouglas> tos_ I would get a few gig, and really reap the benefits of x64
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  depends on what kind of 'nas' it is.. The one i had. with the drivers actually appeared as a 'local' disk. I could even run gparted on it.
<LizardK|ng> tos_, it's not an OS issue, you should check the manual for your motherboard
<tos_> just want it to be as efficient as possible... heheh
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: thats what i'm looking for, do u remember the brand?
<alberto> Lantizia Are you on Karmic?
<Lantizia> alberto, yes
<KrisDouglas> tos_ should work in either slot fine, in summary
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Not really 'ndas' perhaps.
<LizardK|ng> tos_, then get as much RAM as your motherboard can handle
<LizardK|ng> and the right kind
<tos_> ok..
<tos_> its 2gb anyway
<alberto> Lantizia Should I install mythbuntu, then?
<tos_> almost there...
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  it could do USB and nas.  i  had issues using it as nas with some filesystems
<Lantizia> alberto, up to you
<alberto> Lantizia Where are you from?
<Lantizia> uk
<alberto> How old?
<Lantizia> 24
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  its a 'netdisk' by 'ndas'
<alberto> Girl?
<Lantizia> Boy
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: wireless?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i just found it in a box. :) i wonder what size HD is even in it.
<Lantizia> alberto, lol why?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Not wireless.. that would be rather slow.
<tos_> does ubuntu have a apt-get package for managing virtual servers?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i dont think its GB wired either..  but id get one now a dasys that was at least a GB lan connection
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: I dont want wireless, but when i googled NDAS thats all i found
<zoke> I just upgraded to karmic
<Lantizia> tos_, openvz/kvm/vmware/what!?
<zoke> and now my screen is black!
<LizardK|ng> tos, virtualbox
<hermitcrabred> Hi, sorry to bother I just download an ISO image, how do I check the the MD5, Thank you!!!
<zoke> How do I get my computer to work now!
<rahduke> i just need an enclosure
<KrisDouglas> zoke: do you have a blinking cursor/ prompt?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i imagine many can do both.
<alberto> Lantizia I thought you were a girl
<Lantizia> rahduke, http://www.raidsonic.de/en/pages/products/external_cases_gal.php?pid=2_3
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  Im mainy heading toward external sata drives now.
<Lantizia> alberto, that might be your gaydar lol
<minimec> zoke: Can you boot in recovery mode? what Graphics card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<rahduke> Lantizia: i see, very cool... where are the prices tho lol
<smackdaddy> virtualbox is it the best one, low memory usage?
<jph_> I am looking for a duel Gigabit card (PCI not express) that will work with Ubuntu Server... Anyone have one they know works?  It would be great if it didn't break the bank too....
<Lantizia> rahduke, thats the manufacturers site
<KrisDouglas> jph_ gigabit ethernet im assuming?
<zoke> I do not see a prompt
<Lantizia> rahduke, they can be broken into fairly easily... install ssh... bittorrent... nfs and samba support
<jph_> yes sorry
 * poot shits
<rahduke> who sells these things
 * poot takes a shit
<Lantizia> go google and find out
<Flannel> poot: Please stop
<smackdaddy> poot r u on the wi-max?
<zoke> I have a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500
<zoke> how do I boot into recovery mode ?
<KrisDouglas> jph_ http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Peripherals/Network+Products/Wired/Network+Cards/Intel+PRO/1000+PT+Dual+Port+Server+Adapter,+2+ports+?productId=39176
<andruk> i keep getting these errors when I try to use g_key_file_to_data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348355/    code is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348354/   what am i doing wrong?
<Lantizia> I need Pepsi
<Lantizia> Give me it now
<KrisDouglas> uses PCI-E x4, jph-
<minimec> zoke: before grub2 starts (at the beginning of the boot process) press the left shift button and choose the recovery mode.
<sal_> hermitcrabred, google .. how to md5sum ubuntu
<andruk> Lantizia: ask nicely
<Lantizia> anders__, PWEEEASE
<Lantizia> oops I mean andruk
<zoke> minimec it wasn't the left shift button
<jph_> Ok let me google that
<zoke> I hade to press escape
<zoke> I don't think I have grub2
<Flannel> Lantizia: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<zoke> I upgraded from 9.04 just now
<Lantizia> Oh noes
<KrisDouglas> Zoke:does ubuntu even try to load?
<zoke> minimec I have two kernels installed I think
<alberto> Do you recommend me any good DVD burning application?
<zoke> KrisDouglas I think it loads
<zoke> it doesn't show anything to screen
<Lantizia> alberto, movies or data?
<minimec> zoke: Oh yes. Its a jaunty --> karmic update.. It's 'esc' ;)
<alberto> Both
<zoke> minimec I have two kenernels installed
<alberto> But preferably data
<zoke> which recovery mode do I select ?
<Lantizia> alberto, well you don't need anything special for data... the one that comes with ubuntu will do fine
<KrisDouglas> brassero is good, k3b is good, etc.. alberto
<Lantizia> alberto, I can't remember if it's gnomebaker or brasero - I forget
<jph_> KrisDouglas nice thanks... Now you have use this one or you just know it works
<lstarnes> zoke: the newer one
<KrisDouglas> jph_ it just works
<minimec> zoke: the 'older' one is probably the last working jaunty kernel, the newer one the default karmic kernel.
<KrisDouglas> jph_ i have about 4 of them
<Lantizia> anyway I have to get out of silly land
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hermitcrabred> Thank you sal, I`m doing it as we speak...is kind of confusing
<zoke> ok
<Lantizia> Is Freenode still under DDoS attack!?
<alberto> Brasero (Which means carbon heater in spanish) doesn't recognise my DVD writer
<zoke> minimec, are you still here ?>
<IdleOne> Lantizia: probably
<Lantizia> Switch to OFTC :D
<jph_> KrisDouglas Thanks for your time
<KrisDouglas> jph_ no probs
<minimec> zoke: you mean after you tried to reboot?
<IdleOne> Lantizia: then oftc gets attacked
<Lantizia> IdleOne, oh so people attack Freenode solely because Ubuntu is on it?!
<zoke> minimec yes
<Lantizia> IdleOne, thats very big headed of you :P
<IdleOne> Lantizia: it's a big reason yup
<zoke> selecting the newer kernel results in the problem of a blank screen
<zoke> selecting the older kernel appears to be fine
<alberto> Will you also please tell me how the hell I could install KDE?
<petsounds> good morning everybody
<minimec> zoke: Yeah try that. I will be here for another 30 min or so ;)
<zoke> minimec, I have booted properly with the older kernel
<zoke> it seems the newerkernel is damaged
<Lantizia> IdleOne, you've proof of this then?  the attackers intentions have been made clear somewhere?
<alberto> Excuse my english
<lstarnes> Lantizia: this channel itself often gets attacked
<Flannel> Lantizia: Please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<gmachine_24> Hi: I have my music collection on a Ubuntu 9.04 computer with two extra hard drives that hold the music - essentially a main drive and a back up that I use an rsync cron script to back up drive A to drive B every night - you know, an incremental update and sync. Anyway, the computer says there are an unspecified number of "unreadable" files on each hard drive. There must be some kind of...
<gmachine_24> ...utility I can use to scan the files - there are almost 17,000 songs and the total number of files listed is 17,800 so maybe there are 800 "unreadable". Sorry this post is so long.
<Lantizia> Flannel, yes musn't interrupt the many thousands of ex-users in a panic
<Lantizia> *ex-windows-users
<gmachine_24> I take it there is a problem with the network.
<minimec> zoke: I personally recommend a clean karmic install for the '/' partition, keeping the /home partition untouched. The reason is simple. There were a lot of changes in karmic (grub2, ext4, kms for intel and ati cards) All these changes were made regarding the next LTS version of Ubuntu 10.04. Do the step now, and you wount have problems with upgrading to lucid...
<severity1> :))
<tos_> can ECC memory be used on a regular desktop PC
<rhixcs> i have a question that hopefully someone can answer... my gf has ubuntu on her laptop and now when she tries to stop it it says something about a "kernel panick" and then just stops there so we can not even get on ubuntu
<gmachine_24> tos_ depends on memory compatibility gun generally, no
<tos_> ah
<tos_> ok
<gmachine_24> gun was supposed to be "but"
<booksbuggy> my sound is not working anymore after upgrading to 9.10
<gmachine_24> I haven't had much experience with ECC mem bc none of the mbs I've used accepted it
<tos_> ecc is half the price of non-ecc that sucks
<KrisDouglas> its usually used in servers
<KrisDouglas> iirc
<gmachine_24> in general memory is cheap.
<gmachine_24> you should have been around when it was >$1 per MB
<gmachine_24> that was fun
<jtaji> old format memory is expensive
<tos_> ah i was
<tos_> in the 90s
<tos_> :/
<gmachine_24> how old is old
<gmachine_24> ok so then you know
<booksbuggy> my sound is not working anymore after upgrading to 9.10 and somehow it can only be configured to dummy output which doesn't play any sound at all
<tos_> yes i had my 286 packard bell
<rhixcs> i have a question that hopefully someone can answer... my gf has ubuntu on her laptop and now when she tries to stop it it says something about a "kernel panick" and then just stops there so we can not even get on ubuntu.  anyone have some idea what has happened?
<edbian> rhixcs, You're going to have to get more info on the error...  That's too vague for me! :P
<Guest94470> hello, I am moving to new notebook system, is there a way to export my current repositories and trusted keys to the new one?
<booksbuggy> ubuntu 9.10 completely disabled my audio can someone help me turn it back on?
<rhixcs> let me check again edbian im just relating what she was telling me
<KrisDouglas> I actually told my gf to use windows for now, till we're living together, i wouldnt be able to support it
<rsc___> hey im not sure where to ask this
<KrisDouglas> shoot rsc___
<booksbuggy> rsc___, just ask it someone will answer
<rhixcs> says "kernal panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)"  she has dual boot she also has windows but cant do shit with it so she tried ubuntu and it worked earlier then just stopped working
<booksbuggy> my sound is not working anymore after upgrading to 9.10 and somehow it can only be configured to dummy output which doesn't play any sound at all
<rsc___> if im making an app and it's version 0.3.5, and i make a small change to it (to prepare it for version 0.4) but not officially release it yet, what's its version number?
<rsc___> haha, i know its not an ubuntu question, but again i wasnt sure who to ask.
<kaveh> I tried a while ago but failed
<rsc___> not quite v0.3.5, but not quite v0.4. hmmm, v0.3.5+ then? or v0.4 beta?
<tos_> 0,3,3-1
<rsc___> ah.
<rsc___> oh yeah.
<tos_> 0.3.5-1
<tos_> :P
<KrisDouglas> 0.3.5-1, rsc___
<KrisDouglas> beaten lol
<rsc___> thanks.
<rsc___> :)
<rsc___> so what would merit a 0.3.5-2?
<booksbuggy> Guest94470, copy /etc/apt/sources.list to a text file on desktop or something
<bazz> is there a way to print the time until a windows domain password needs to be changed from linux?  (this gets printed when its getting close to needs to be changed and one logs in using windows)
<rsc___> if 0.3.5-1 makes it out to the wild perhaps?
<rhixcs> anyone know where i can go to get help for that?
<booksbuggy> rhixcs, you tried recovery mode?
<tos_> rhi, you need to google that error... and maybe make a recovery boot disc or something
<c1h23r456i78910> what can i use to put music on my ipod
<iFire`> recommend any wifi-n routers with linux firmware?
<rhixcs> where can i find a recovery boot disk tos?
<tos_> for ubuntu
<tos_> 9.1
<booksbuggy> ubuntu 9.10 completely disabled my audio can someone help me turn it back on?
<KrisDouglas> c1h23r456i78910 best thing i use is rythmbox
<iFire`> rhixcs uhhh use the install cd?
<bazz> c1h23r456i78910: i had the best luck with rhythmbox
<c1h23r456i78910> KrisDouglas : i am confused as to how to do that
<KrisDouglas> c1h23r456i78910 its drag and drop from what i can tell
<KrisDouglas> works for me
<rhixcs> ok i can give that a try lmao she is going to be so pissed again thanks all :)
<minimec> iFire`: asus linksys... Check the homepage of openwrt for compatible devices...
<iFire`> minimec right now I'm on tomato :/
<iFire`> on an asus, but it's wifi-g
<tos_> rhixcs, well the cd u used to install use that or a Live CD
<tos_> and boot from live cd
<tos_> to fix it
<KrisDouglas> rhixcs Something we have to get used to, i'm afriad
<tos_> i dont kinow, that what i would do tho
<tos_> :P
<minimec> iFire`: I have also an old asus wl-500 deluxe ;)
<iFire`> this computer is getting like 80kilobytes/s >.<
<rhixcs> the cd i used to install was one that we download from the ubuntu website
<iFire`> minimec I have a Asus 520 GU :P
<tos_> yeah that 1. when u boot from it, it should have an option for recovery, or live filesystem
<tos_> to boot from
<minimec> iFire`: I love these devices. I also use it as printer server, but I only use the oleg firmware...
<iFire`> minimec I like the design of tomato
<ring0> i would like to mount a nfs-share via the terminal. i accomplished setting the rsize and wsize. mounting works so far. but i'd like to able to use this share as normal user. i tried the mount options user und users without success. it keeps telling me, permission denied. which option am i missing?
<rhixcs> so it should have a recovery on that disk?
<minimec> iFire`: I guess we are offtopic ;)
<tos_> yeah it should be like windows right
<tos_> lol
<AnirbanHazra> My homedirectory setting in FTP is not getting implemented.All users are getting root access
<iFire`> minimec hey I went out and bought a laser black and white printer that came with a 4000 page of toner and supports 8000 pages :P
<NotAPuff> cccccvgbhhhhhh
<rhixcs> she has tried to use recovery from the boot menu without the disk is that the same?
<NotAPuff> as'pid
<NotAPuff> Argh
 * NotAPuff lifts kitty off keyboard.
<booksbuggy> ubuntu 9.10 completely disabled my audio can someone tell me how to turn it back on?
<minimec> iFire`: nice ;)
<edbian> rhixcs, The recovery mode on the grub boot menu is not the same :)
<iFire`> booksbuggy check first to see if it's just on the wrong device or the volume is muted
<rhixcs> alrighty then so i will give the disk a shot thanks all
<booksbuggy> not muted
<booksbuggy> and it doesn't seem to detect anything
<edbian> rhixcs, wait!
<rhixcs> still here
<edbian> rhixcs, Explain the problem to me again in more detail
<rhixcs> for a min
<booksbuggy> somehow it is set on dummy output
<booksbuggy> and i can't change it
<rhixcs> she has dual boot when she picks ubuntu it freaks out then says something about a kernal panick
<edbian> rhixcs, It won't even start?
<rhixcs> and then wont start
<AnirbanHazra> My homedirectory setting in FTP is not getting implemented.All users are getting root access
<rhixcs> just stays on that screen
<apostle999> does anyone know of a simple bill of materials type software
<edbian> rhixcs, Try the recovery mode and see if you can get in that way.  Kernel panics are equivalent to the windows blue screen of death
<edbian> rhixcs, They are however, much more rare in linux! :)
<rhixcs> this is the second time this week for her
<jillsmitt> what software need i to install to use windows networks?
<rhixcs> i reinstalled it last time
<minimec> jillsmitt: I guess you want 'samba'
<edbian> rhixcs, It doesn't freak every time?
<rhixcs> i installed it earlier this week had the same problem so i just reinstalled it for her
<rhixcs> then it happened again 30 min ago
<KrisDouglas> could be the drive
<booksbuggy> iFire`,   it doesn't even detect any hardware
<edbian> rhixcs, But it doesn't happen every time she boots?
<rhixcs> no not everytime but once it does i cant get in
<Supersaiyan_IV> tip. nvidia 195.30 beta provides incredible boost in 2D acceleration
<edbian> rhixcs, I suggest an older version of ubuntu
<rhixcs> ok
<rahduke> anone no how to check where or not a gparted format is going horribly rong?
<edbian> rhixcs, Maybe just one version old or the most recent LTS
<edbian> rahduke, what do you mean?
<minimec> booksbuggy: check your lspci output for your sound card and look in launchpad for a regression for your card. You are probably not the only one having that problem.
<rahduke> i've been formatting a 1.5tb drive to EXT4 for about an hour or so
<rhixcs> alrighty thanks edbian got to go now loseing net thanks all :D
<rahduke> i dunno if it should take this long or if somethin is wrong
<edbian> rahduke, How long has it been?  What are you doing?
<KrisDouglas> rahduke, it can take a while
<rahduke> its been over an hour now
<edbian> rahduke, What are you attempting to do??
<rahduke> earlier someone mentioned that the drive i bought has gparted issues, i couldnt find anything on gogole
<rahduke> im trying to format a 1.5tb seagate barracuda to EXT4
<rahduke> fresh out the box
<jillsmitt> minimec: need i to restart my ubuntu when samba installation will be done?
<edbian> rahduke, That might take a minute... 1.5 tb is big! :)
<rahduke> jillsmitt: u can open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<minimec> jillsmitt: normally not. It is started as a deamon and activated after install.
<jillsmitt> okay, and when i can browse win32 networks?
<rahduke> sorry about that
<rahduke> i also have pidgin issues
<kaveh_> Its okay
<rahduke> i forgot who was helping me.... the 1.5TB gparted format
<edbian> rahduke, I'm here for ya
<Misantropo> How do i backup my home folder using "tar jxvf myuser.tar.bz2 /home/myuser" if it has not copiable open files?
<minimec> jillsmitt: You should be able to see your win shares with the file manager (I don't use samba) ...
<rahduke> edbian: lol thanks man
<rahduke> im saying its been an hour and change
<edbian> rahduke, No problem.  I suspect that everything is fine.  What do you  mean that your drive has gparted issues??
<kinja-sheep> edbian: A minute? More likely 30 minutes, I think. Or more
<edbian> kinja-sheep, ha ha.  Yeah
<rahduke> edbian: i was in here earlier and someone named Illness said he found alot of outstanding issues for the 1.5TB drive and gparted on the web
<kheera> Misantropo: what's a 'not copiable open file' ?
<jtaji> Misantropo: you want tar cvjf... logging your user out should close all files
<rahduke> i have searched and havent found anything in particular yet
<Misantropo> jtaji, right, cvjf
<edbian> rahduke, mhmmm IDK,  there are other disc formatting programs out there.  Does gparted show any progress?
<Misantropo> jtaji, i don't want to logout, that's the problem
<tos_> ok so if i am on a DSL connection, and I have an 8block of static IPS, i want to make virtual server each with 1 of public static ips, what is the best way to let ubuntu 9.10 do that? the DSL router is a 3800 2Wire-ATT model
<Chakravanti> Can I get Ext4 support on 8.10?  What's the best way?  e2fsprogs syas it has ext4 support but when I try to mount an ext4 HD from the live CD it says my system does not support the format and I'm a little confused.
<rahduke> edbian: thats what i was hoping to find, some kind of terminal command that would show the actual progress because gparted doesnt
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: I partitioned my 2TB. It worked fine. I didn't use Gparted though.
<joshua__> Chakravanti your e2fsprogs may have it but it sounds like the kernel driver does not
<edbian> kinja-sheep, How long did it take?
<sync3times> Bondy, thats not a hard link
<kinja-sheep> edbian: Like I said, 30min or more. I didn't remember exactly because I know that'll take awhile.
<Chakravanti> When does Ubuntu get ext4 support on the liveCD?
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: which route did u go to formaT?
<edbian> rahduke, I don't think you'll be able to see the progress that way.  If you really feel it has been too long you can also just abort and try again with a different partition editor.  If the hdd is empty it shouldn't matter right?
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: The command route.
<edbian> Chakravanti, It already does in 9.10
<rahduke> edbian: i would assume it wouldnt mess it up, but this thing cost me a pretty penny and I can't return it so i dont wanna create bad sectors or anything like that right off the bat
<Chakravanti> edbian: okay, i was kinda hoping 9.04 has it because I have a 9.04 CD but not a 9.10 =P
<hiexpo> hey can't get burn to work in cccm
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: This seems okay.
<hiexpo> ccsm
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: thanks
<navidhg> Hi everyone. I can't get winff to work properly. When I press the convert button, a terminal window opens up and closes a second later.
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: If you want ext4, use mkfs.ext4 instead of mkfs.ext3
<navidhg> It doesn't seem to convert
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: i will try that next
<init2winit77> can any one suggest what is needed to play mp3 files with rhythmbox?
<rahduke> I have lots of small issues with Karmic, this release may have been pushed out a bit premature
<tos_> does ubuntu have a way to load balance multiple internet connections, 1 wired, 1 usb, 1 wireless?
<sync3times> tos_, advanced routing
<tos_> sync3times; have you used it?
<sync3times> tos_, only some test cases to bandwidth limit a connection.   Its not what you would call...friendly.   Not at first glance
<sync3times> tos_, you have 3 connections to the internet?
<tos_> im wanting to use my cellphone inet, dsl, and a nearby wifi on a server for incoming and only use the dsl for outgoing
<tos_> yes.
<sync3times> tos_, hmm
<Chakravanti> Looks 9.04 has ext4! I hope this si a live CD I have =P Thanks guys!
<sync3times> tos_,  sounds unlikely
<idef> if I transfer files via sftp to my directory, the permissions are not set correctly (user and group read/write), however if i create a file in the directory the right permissions are set for the user and the group, any idea how to set this on files transfered?
<sixtila> just noticed while gaming, i can use my mouse and keyboard at the same time
<KrisDouglas> you can do similar things with a proxy, get the proxy to listen to two different ports for up and down
<navidhg> Hi everyone. I can't get winff to work properly. When I press the convert button, a terminal window opens up and closes a second later.
<tos_> Tor?
<KrisDouglas> some routers can do it too
<tos_> yeah i want to make the ubuntu a router itself
<tos_> to handle that
<jillsmitt> is 1Gb of RAM enought for ubuntu9.10?
<Chousuke> jillsmitt: yes.
<sixtila> why wouldnt i be able to use and mouse + keyboard at the same time - while gamin, or copy-paste
<tos_> jill, yea i have 300 its working fine...
<jkerr_> jillsmitt that is plenty
<jillsmitt> jkerr_: plenty?
<sync3times> tos_, so if a packet comes in on cellphone, you want the reply to go out on DSL?
<edbian> tos_, it is possible, something called bonding.  I don't know how to do it (you have to install a package and edit /etc/network/interfaces) but I know it exists cause I looked into it once for debian.
<jkerr_> 256 is ok 512 is best
<KrisDouglas> jillsmitt, means fine, no problem
<jillsmitt> okay thaks
<jillsmitt> okay thanks*
<Chousuke> jkerr_: 512 is too low for anything beyond very basic usage though :/
<Chousuke> but 1GB is pretty good already
<Chousuke> as long as you don't run virtual machines :)
<navidhg> 512 is also fine
<edbian> I ran a rig with 512 for 1.5 years with 0 problems
<navidhg> for basic usage, 512 is plenty.
<jkerr_> yes 512 is good for basic, so 1 gig should do it
<jillsmitt> one guy was interested linux system and he wants to try, he gave me his notebook and will try to install ubuntu9.10 now
<navidhg> 1 gig is more than enough
<jkerr_> I have never had more than 512
<jillsmitt> i just have four.. and never tried 1Gb installations
<navidhg> What is it that you want to do with your system? It depends on the apps you want to run
<jkerr_> jillsmit, can you run it as a live CD first?
<jillsmitt> nothing non-standatr
<jillsmitt> jkerr_: it is backuping now
<navidhg> 512 is plenty then
<jillsmitt> i tell you later
<jillsmitt> i will*
<navidhg> I'm running an xp system with 512mb and I have no problems
 * jillsmitt my english nice only when i hate something =)
<andruk> i keep getting these errors when I try to use g_key_file_to_data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348355/    code is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348354/   what am i doing wrong?
<jkerr_> As one person once said  "you can't be too rich, too good looking, and have too much ram"
<KrisDouglas> i know someone running xp in 64mb ram on a Libretto
<navidhg> #Ubuntu must be the busiest channel on the freenode server
<KrisDouglas> navidhg, it is
<jillsmitt> KrisDouglas: it was with me once, bad idea
<edbian> navidhg, Isn't it the best?
<tos_> the routing is so complicated... so if i get a ip of 75.1.75.1 from isp for DSL modem... my router is assigned 10.0.0.1, using DMZ it gives my Ubuntu-server the public ip of 75.1.75.1, and my isp assignes me a block of ips  76.199.50.102-109 or whatever, can i make the ubuntu virtually manage all of those ip's? or just one?
<navidhg> it really is the best
<blackest_knight> um i feel dirty i just ran a script makes ubuntu look like xp
<The_Machine> irc channel masturbation.
<jillsmitt> The_
<unop> The_Machine, keep the channel family friendly!
<KrisDouglas> the_machine, not cool.
<navidhg> '_'
<blackest_knight> unop:  perhaps thats the wrong phrase ....
<navidhg> ¤_¤
<edbian> blackest_knight, Did you see that chinese look alike on slashdot?
<sync3times> tos_,  you could use aliases an have ubuntu respond to all of those addresses.
<jonathan__> I have a program called exe using my cpu time, what the hell is it?
<blackest_knight> edbian yep and went for the last link
<jillsmitt> oh guys... 11 hours network backuping sounds sux...
<tos_> sync3times, how would you set up an alias for them?
<jkerr_> <jillsmitt> : not my idea of a good time
<navidhg> Is there anyway you can have the library function on win 7 on Ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> blackest_knight: "sudo -i" then run "sleep 15m ; reboot" -- To get that Windows-alike effects.
<The_Machine> ah, sorry about that
<edbian> jonathan__, it's just called "exe"  that's it?  What happens if you kill it anything?  Does it have a man page?
<sync3times> tos_,   ifconfig eth0:1 XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX     ifconfig eth0:2 XXX.XXX.XXX.YYY
<kinja-sheep> blackest_knight: Add it to your cron job. :)
<blackest_knight> edbian:  was only 1.2 meg to make this look too much like windows
<jillsmitt> jkerr_: can be... 11h for 50 Gibs... too much
<jonathan__> no man page, cant even type the command in
<tos_> ahh
<jonathan__> exe using 14% mem and 76% cpu
<tos_> thanks!
<edbian> jonathan__, I hate to jump to conclusions but it sounds bad to me.  Is there a binary for it anywhere on the system?
<jonathan__> i will kill it now
<edbian> blackest_knight, ha ha
<jkerr_> jillsmitt I wonder if a connection can be trusted for that long?
<edbian> jonathan__, watch for any changes
<jillsmitt> jkerr_: i need to try =) its a local network in my house
<jonathan__> killed it no changes i will try find the bin
<jillsmitt> jkerr_: maybe will be done
<jkerr_> jillsmitt: Oh well that should work better
<jonathan__> how do i search for it?
<KiRiLoS> kirilos_,
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<edbian> jonathan__, I would watch very carefully for it in the next couple days...
<Umeaboy> This is my issue:
<jonathan__> ok
<edbian> jonathan__, "locate exe"
<Umeaboy> I installed Mandriva 2010.0 & updated it fully.
<Umeaboy> Then I wanted to install Ubuntu on the side.
<Umeaboy> I did that with the DVD.
<Umeaboy> 9.10
<toshiba> Hello people
<toshiba> I need some help
<KiRiLoS> kirilos_,
<jillsmitt> Umeaboy: take a time and make one big message =)
<toshiba> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 on this toshiba satellite tablet pc
<jkerr_> jonathan System ---> Administration ---> system monitor -----> Processes
<Umeaboy> The thing is. When I rebooted my computer to boot into Ubuntu it said something like no partition found.
<toshiba> oops laptop pc
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Umeaboy> I reinstalled Mandriva's bootloader.
<jillsmitt> toshiba: i will install it today on toshiba notebook too
<toshiba> i need help configuring the touchscreen portion
<mac9416> Does anyone else have trouble downloading an x86 .deb here? http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<toshiba> everything else seems to work ok
<Umeaboy> And I've now added Ubuntu into that list.
<Umeaboy> The thing is when I boot Ubuntu everything freezes when I come to the login-window.
<Umeaboy> Any solution to that?
<Umeaboy> I want to use both.
<toshiba> what version of ubuntu
<Umeaboy> 9.10
<islington> FFFFFF netsplit
<toshiba> hhhmmm.... well the only problem i'm having so far is the touchscreen setup on this laptop
<Umeaboy> toshiba: Have you reported it?
<toshiba> well. i figured someone here has already set one up b4
<toshiba> report it to whom ?
<andruk> i keep getting these errors when I try to use g_key_file_to_data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348355/    code is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348354/   what am i doing wrong?
<hiexpo> hi all //// can not get fire to work on ccsm for some reason
<Umeaboy> What image should I choose for the Ubuntu-boot?
<toshiba> hiexpo: there's a great tut on youtube for ccsm for the fire.
<Umeaboy> The one for Mandriva is /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31.6-desktop-1mnb
<Umeaboy> As faras I know.
<hiexpo> ok i will check it out
<Umeaboy> As far as I know.
<hiexpo> if it is nixie's thats not solving my problem
<toshiba> PLEASE I really need help to configure the touchscreen on this tablet pc
<rahduke> umm i been formatting this 1.5tb drive to EXT4 in Gparted its going on 2 hours now
<rahduke> it something wrong?
<toshiba> raduke - why would you do that?
<toshiba> use HFS+ even NTFS or Ext3
<Umeaboy> toshiba: launchpad.net
<Umeaboy> Report it there.
<ndroftheline> hey I need to move about 40k files that were dumped into my home directory by recoverjpeg
<jonathan__> I found out exe is something to do with google crome and video content still trying to work out if its a bug
<ndroftheline> holy crap is there any way to stop the login/logout updates from showing up in xchat?
<lstarnes> ndroftheline: if it's the real xchat (not xchat-gnome), right-click on the channel tab and uncheck the option for showing them
<iamake> oh yeah... i wanna know how to hide those login/logout msg for mIRC too
<iamake> any suggestion please ?
<ndroftheline> lstarnes, happen to know if it is xchat-gnome?
<lstarnes> ndroftheline: no
<recmajkemi> hey guys, one question about rythmbox... i deleted one certain station and than tried to add it back, but whenewer i do it it does not show on the list
<lstarnes> ndroftheline: it should say in the title bar
<lstarnes> ndroftheline: if it doesn't say it's xchat-gnome, it isn't xchat-gnome
<Flannel> iamake: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<ae86-drifter> ndroftheline, just right click on the left where it says #ubuntu
<ndroftheline> lstarnes, cool its on the left pane, just right click>settings>hide on/off messages
<recmajkemi> i cant even modify an existing one, cause it says url is already in there
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, yeh thanks figured it out (:
<ae86-drifter> hehe
<ndroftheline> hey i'm trying to move about 40,000 files
<hiexpo> i can not find anything on ccsm burn settings
<ndroftheline> but its not working
<eidoslinux> can anyone tell me if there is a way to sync email from two differant computers using evolution?
<ae86-drifter> ndroftheline, what command are you using?
<ae86-drifter> eidoslinux, yes, make it leave messages on the server, then you can retrieve from any pc it will sync with your pop3 server
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, find recovery/ -name "*.jpg" | xargs -i mv {} recovery/JPG/
<ae86-drifter> err
<hiexpo> oops i put fire before i meant burn sorry
<eidoslinux> ok thanks..
<rahduke> umm i been formatting this 1.5tb drive to EXT4 in Gparted its going on 2 hours now
<ae86-drifter> why not just mv -R recovery/*.jpg
<rahduke> should i cancel?
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, returns a too many arguments error
<ae86-drifter> why not just mv -R recovery/*.jpg recovery/JPG/
<IdleOne> rahduke: wouldn't you rather it finish first?
<rahduke> IdleOne: i think something went wrong, how could it take this long
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, still an arguemtsn-too-long error
<ndroftheline> Argument list is too long
<IdleOne> rahduke: up to you I guess, cancel and start over
<coolcat> how can I have information about the processor ? which file?
<rahduke> i guess ill just leave it, but when is is enough enough?
<lstarnes> coolcat: /proc/cpuinfo
<exploreralex> can somebody tell me which is a good media player for ubuntu 9.04 gnome?
<IdleOne> rahduke: 1 more hour if you have the patience, then I would start over
<tos_> any1 know how to make epic4 or irssi bind to use a specific IP
<rahduke> thanks for ur perspective
<hiexpo> sorry i put fire on last ? i meant to say can not get burn to work in ccsm
<lstarnes> tos_: in irssi, /set hostname IP
<IdleOne> exploreralex: there are dozens if not hundreds.check in Synaptic Package Manager
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, do you just want a player or something to sync with an mp3 player and manage playlists and stuff?
<exploreralex> IdleOne:thanks
<Fallout1> Umeaboy: If i was you i would check the log files for errors
<exploreralex> ndroftheline: i want just a simple music player. my rhythmbox doesnt seem to work.
<ae86-drifter> ndroftheline,  mv -R 'recovery/*.jpg' 'recovery/JPG' should work
<xxthink> How to allow multiusers to write-and -read one directory?
<Umeaboy> Fallout1: faillog.log?
<Fallout1> If you are using no your mandriva, you could mount the ubuntu partition and browse to /var/log/
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, mv -R 'recovery/*.jpg' 'recovery/JPG'
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<ae86-drifter> try without -R
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, well just to play individual songs try vlc
<ndroftheline> mv: cannot stat `*.jpg': No such file or directory
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, mv: cannot stat `*.jpg': No such file or directory
<exploreralex> ndroftheline:thanks. so just type apt-get install vlc?
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, yeah i think so
<Fallout1> I think inside 'messages' the entire boot process is logged check for error messages
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, are you sure that you have the mp3 plugins installed?
<Fallout1> /var/log/messages
<exploreralex> ndroftheline: when i try to install them it asks me to insert APTon cd1
<Umeaboy> Fallout1: Aren't there seperate messages.log for each distro?
<Umeaboy> Right?
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, are you using xchat from the same box?
<Lucifero> exploreralex: u need to enable the repository first of all
<exploreralex>  ndroftheline: yes i am
<tos_> when assigning IP alias i keep getting this error
<tos_> what is this
<unop> ndroftheline,  find recovery/ -name "*.jpg" -exec mv -t recovery/JPG/ {} +
<exploreralex> Lucifero: how do you do that?
<tos_> root@ns:/home/matt# ifconfig eth0:0 up
<tos_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, try using synaptic instead of apt-get
<ae86-drifter> ndroftheline,  change to the directory then try:    mv *.jpg ./JPG/
<XenoPhoenix> hi there, Can I create an xorg config to force a resolution now in 9.10? and how would I do this?
<Fallout1> did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<kinja-sheep> !fixres | XenoPhoenix
<ubottu> XenoPhoenix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<edbian> How can I increase the battery life of my network (aside from switching window managers) ??
<unop> ndroftheline, just be careful, mv will silently overwrite existing files
<ndroftheline> ae86-drifter, i've tried it directly from the directory. there are 40k files. too many arguments.
<exploreralex> ndroftheline: i was using synaptic. now i will use apt-get for vlc. do you think un-installing xchat will help. i don't use it anyway.
<kinja-sheep> edbian: Cut down on processes. Shave! Shave! Shave!
<ae86-drifter> unop, no it wont, unless you specify the -f option
<ndroftheline> exploreralex, no no it won't matter i was just confirming you were connected to the net
<ndroftheline> open synaptic, and enable all the repositories
<edbian> kinja-sheep: Does that work well?
<ndroftheline> then try to install vlc again
<ndroftheline> unop, wow ok
<unop> ae86-drifter,  there's a reason why mv has -i
<exploreralex>  ndroftheline: okay.let me try.
<ndroftheline> unop, can you explain what that command does exactly?
<kinja-sheep> edbian: Well, I have 193 process running right now. I suppose if I tried, I could shave more. Also, extended battery cell is nice.
<SanityInAnarchy> So, NetworkManager suddenly refuses to connect to multiple wired interfaces.
<unop> ndroftheline,  find has an -exec option where you can pass filenames to commands ... here we pass filenames ({}) to mv
<edbian> kinja-sheep: It's a netbook and there is no extended battery.  Also it only lasts 1 hr
<ae86-drifter> -f will overwrite, if you dont specify -i or -f it will make a new file and append something to it, not overwrite
<SanityInAnarchy> As in, I connect to eth1, it drops eth0. Why does it do that?
<kinja-sheep> edbian: What netbook?
<unop> ae86-drifter, wrong
<ae86-drifter> append to the file name i mean not the file
<ae86-drifter> unop, i just did it
<rahduke> edbian: hey man, going on 2 and a half hours now on this format... whattya thing?
<rahduke> *think
<ndroftheline> unop, oh i see...its giving an error message saying that "filex" and "filex" are the same file, x b eing a number
<Umeaboy> Fallout1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348406/
<kinja-sheep> edbian: If you search for it, I'm sure you can find lot of tutorials on shaving down processes and packages and whatnot.  Those minimalist freaks! :P
<unop> ae86-drifter,  is your mv aliased to something?
<Umeaboy> That's what I see from today.
<ndroftheline> unop, hrm...only other issue is that this appears to have moved all the jpg's from all my ~ subdirecories too. was that an expected behavior?
<ndroftheline> unop, i just wanted to move the jpgs in the top directory
<edbian> kinja-sheep: thanks! :)
<unop> ndroftheline,  that is expected yes.. if you want to only operate on the top directory, you need to add  -maxdepth 1
<ae86-drifter> unop, no...
<poseidon> I heard there is a 64 bit flash available for linux now.  Anybody know where to find it.  The flash in the ubuntu repo wasn't working for me
<ndroftheline> unop, got it.
<unop> ae86-drifter,  cd /tmp/; mkdir a; touch a/foo foo; mv a/foo .
<unop> $
<unop> no errors, silently overwritten
<cyan-spam> hey all. trying to debug something here. what's the recommended way of switching video drivers in karmic?
<ndroftheline> unop, ok...now that they're in the same directory, i'd like to sort them based on size...
<Umeaboy> Got to go, It's 4 am in the morning here.
<rahduke> edbian: hey man, going on 2 and a half hours now on this format... whattya think?
<ae86-drifter> unop, what is the -f (force) option for then?
<ae86-drifter> according to --help :   -f, --force                  do not prompt before overwriting
<unop> ndroftheline,  du *.jpg | sort -n
<ae86-drifter> from my experience when i use mv without any switch it adds a ~ if it already exists
<edbian> rahduke: I think you should quit
<rahduke> wow
<edbian> rahduke: That's just my opinion though!
<ndroftheline> unop, ok so i've got something like 38k files
<ndroftheline> unop, how do i get the number of files?
<dno> dno
<rahduke> i think im going to
<ndroftheline> unop, i'm so sorry these are dumb questions...is there a guide on these basic commands you would recommend?
<unop> ae86-drifter,   pipe to wc -l
<dno> Can someone help with k3b and add mp3 support in 9.10?  I added libk3b6-extracodecs and it still doesn't like mp3.  Any other thoughts?
<unop> ndroftheline, the folks in #bash have a brilliant FAQ and guide
<ndroftheline> unop, ok...how do i get to it? i'm on xchat-gnome
<unop> ndroftheline, /j #bash
<rahduke> edbian: when i clicked cancel, it says it could cause sever File System damage....
<ndroftheline> unop, thank you so much
<edbian> rahduke: It's up to you man.  Big choice.  I would just let it sit if it's going to make warning like that.  Do some research online in the mean time.
<yottabyte> hey all, is there a dedicated xchat channel?
<rahduke> thanks
<edbian> rahduke: I guess I would draw a line in the sand around 4 hours
<yottabyte> sorry, is there a dedicated xchat channel to talk about xchat issues?
<IdleOne> yottabyte: #xchat
<exploreralex> yottabyte:/join #xchat
<IdleOne> so simple, it's genius
<yottabyte> thanks
<dno> No k3b users out there?
<kinja-sheep> rage: Don't cancel. Just let it running.
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: ^^
<rahduke> thanks kinja
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: i just found this blurb "  I'm running a " mkfs.ext4 -L sdx -cc /dev/sdx "  on each drive which takes well over 30 hours per drive. " does that sound right?
<unop> ae86-drifter,  -f is helpful when you permissions dictate that mv prompt you for overwriting, in which case, it doesn't.  e.g. the destination file is not owned by you but you are still able to write to the directory
<david___> what folder do packages install to by defult and can I change it?
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Well, the -c is for "Check the device for bad blocks before creating the file system. If this option is specified twice, then a slower read-write test is used instead of a fast read-only test."
<ae86-drifter> david___, why do you want to change it?
<Plugh> rahduke: Are you formatting a 1.5TB drive that is an internal drive to your computer or is this an external drive connected via a USB cable?
<jam_> anyone know a good irc for talking about java?
<rahduke> Plugh: its internal
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: I suppose so. Slower read-write test.
<Plugh> rahduke: what file system are you using?
<rahduke> gparted is doing mkfs.ext4 -j -O extent -L
<david___> I installed ubuntu on my 60 GB internal, but 50 GB is used by windows and I have an external I want to install programs to
<Jamed> jam_: ##java i think
<ae86-drifter> david___, just compile the source package to your external drive
<ae86-drifter> not the deb
<david___> so I can I do that w/ apt-get (I'm most comfortable w/ that for installing)
<meowsus_> Does anyone know the updated PLF Repository lines for /etc/apt/sources.list ? I'm not sure they've released for Karmic
<ae86-drifter> david___, no u cant
<ae86-drifter> search for compiling source code on google
<david___> so how would I get the package?
<jtaji> david___: you would have to put at least /usr on your external.. not recommended.. you should really just use your external for data
<ae86-drifter> its not a package really, its source code
<edbian> My laptop is reporting that my batter has only 50% of its capacity.  Why??
<jtaji> david___: and I really don't see how compiling source code helps your issue in the slightest
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MikeChelen> my sound is messed up in all 3d games, anyone know how it can be fixed without uninstalling pulse audio?
<david___> so what do you suggest doing?
<Gartral> what is wrong with the ubuntu network stack that it can not handle systems with multiple network ports connected to the same router?
<jtaji> installing your programs to the internal, and just using your external for data... 10GB is ALOT for Ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> jtaji, because you can choose where the binary goes
<meowsus_> Has anyone added the PLF Repos in 9.10 to their /etc/apt/sources.list?
<david___> ok, I guess I'll do that then, and just use the external for data
<david___> thanks guys ^_^
<paulo7878> hello
<paulo7878> pl
 * kinja-sheep speaks in indecipherable gibberish
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: i got booted
<rahduke> did you say something to me ?
<Gartral> what is wrong with the ubuntu network stack that it can not handle systems with multiple network ports connected to the same router?
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Not necessarily. No I didn't say anything.
<paulo7878> please, how to enable skype to starts automaticaly with the system login?
<kinja-sheep> paulo7878: System --> Preferences --> Startup Apps
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: ok no input on what mkfs.ext4 -J -O extent -L means?
<paulo7878> thanks kinja, let me try that.
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: "man mkfs.ext4"
<n8tuser> Gartral-> noting wrong with the ubuntu network stack, you have to learn how to tell the ip  stack how to handle multiple routes via iptables
<portuguese> hey guys. does any one no a app for Covert Surveillance of the computer. i was looking at pc agent 4.4 but its for windows?
<rahduke> umm ok
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: -J stands for journal-options
<n8tuser> portuguese-> umm is that legal in your locality?
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: so none of those options should make my format take longer?
<Gartral> portuguese: 98% of linux is designed to prevent peeking on others work, lol
<portuguese> n8tuser it my pc .lol
<paulo7878> kinja, sorry dont have that options?
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: extent --> Instead of using the indirect block scheme for storing the location of data blocks in an inode, use extents instead.  This is a much more efficient encoding  which  speeds  up filesystem access, especially for large files.
<severity1> n8tuser, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539777
<n8tuser> severity1-> why?
<portuguese> it for my laptop. my network.
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Nothing that I see except the -cc thing you used.
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: weird, this is taking forever, and I can't find anything on the web that speaks directly to my issues, maybe i should just cance
 * Downix waves
<rahduke> is this room bugging out or is it my computer?
<cyan-spam> rahduke: messed up for me too
<Gartral> n8tuser: any tips on how to do that?
<rahduke> cyan-spam: i feel like im having connection issues or something lol
<mcmeel> channel is recovering from a netsplit a few minutes ago
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: You have 1.5TB and you're invoking the -cc command (which mean slower) hence it'll take long. If you want to stay, it could finish tomorrow or next few days. :<
<n8tuser> Gartral-> yes, you can learn how to make iptables rules and also the advanced ip commands.. google for it please
<kinja-sheep> !netsplit | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gartral> rahduke cyan-spam im fine.. i seem to be on a server that's connected to both the split servers
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: This is what is happening right now. ;)
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: thank u so much, i'm just gunna leave it.... i don't care how long it takes as long as it eventually finishes
<Downix> After this reinstall, it appears Ubuntu has some odd behaviors.  Tried to keep my old user files, now sudo does not work from X, but it does from cli....
<cyan-spam> anyone feel like helping me debug a system crash?
<emes> if i just want a barebones install without gnome/kde, what installer should I use?
<paulo7878> kinja: that options does not apear to me, any other sugestion? thanks!
<lstarnes> emes: the alternate cd
<kinja-sheep> !minimal | emes
<ubottu> emes: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kinja-sheep> paulo7878: What are you using?
<emes> what's the difference between the alternate and the minimal?
<paulo7878> ubuntu 9.10
<kinja-sheep> !alternative | emes
<ubottu> emes: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jtaji> emes: you don't want alternate, it installs full desktop
<jtaji> emes: you want server or minimal
<luisgmarine> hey guys
<emes> jtaji: thanks
<luisgmarine> I'm trying to edit grub, you do that through /etc/fstab right?
<kinja-sheep> emes: When you installed minimal and reboot, you won't have any GUI or X. All you get is a console. You install packages as you go.  Build it up to your likings.
<mezquitale> luisgmarine, no, are you using karmic?
<luisgmarine> right now I can't boot into ubuntu, because my root partition in grub is set to hd1,0.  I ahve to change it manually everytime to hd0,0.  I was wondering if there is aw ay to do it auto
<luisgmarine> mezquitale: not on this one, I'm on Hardy
<emes> kinja-sheep: that's what i want. are there any issues maintaining ubuntu that way? it seems like everything's in the gui these days
<paulo7878> kinja: i am using ubuntu 9.10
<Ezra14> hey
<kinja-sheep> emes: No.
<luisgmarine> oh i found out my wireless problem kinja-sheep, I switched to wicd, gave my wireless a static Ip and all good now =)
<Ezra14> hey, i just downloaded ubuntu and i can't seem to find a way to connect to the internet or to my network.
<emes> kinja-sheep: ok, thanks
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: wireless or wired?
<kinja-sheep> paulo7878: If you can't see it in the Menu, try running "gnome-session-properties" from the terminal.
<Ezra14> luis: wireless
<paulo7878> okay
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: can you see your network?
<paulo7878> thanks
<MikeChelen> luisgmarine: try startup manager
<yottabyte> can anyone here help me with setting up a bnc for xchat?
<Ezra14> luis: no, but the other computers can see me
<kinja-sheep> emes: The benefits of doing this is that you get to learn which packages you want.  See "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" and decide which of the packages you want to be installed.
<luisgmarine> MikeChelen: startup manager?
<_numbers>  i want all network traffic from my VirtualBox client routing over Tor. so i guess that is more than a proxy. anyone know how i could achieve that in ubuntu? maybe a virtual nic?
<Gartral> n8tuser: google is giving me a bunch of results for multiple network links.. but not balencing a single system to single router to single internet
<haresh> hello
<haresh> guys need some help
<kinja-sheep> !ask | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haresh> when i was updating my kenranal my computer shutdown and when ever i start my computer it gose to the shell mode
<MikeChelen> luisgmarine: it is available in the software center
<paulo7878> kinja: to add new aplication i need to enter the name the command and the coment, what should be the command?
<Ezra14> luis: it doesn't even seem like the terminal is working. i just downloaded it, is it possible that something went wrong in the installation?
<maslen> Every single my computer boots up "usplash" gives an error on trying to set incompatible resolutions. Where can I change it to make it load the correct resolution automatically ?
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: are you on ubuntu right now?
<luisgmarine> MikeChelen: thanks I'll give it a try
<Ezra14> no, i split my laptop. i'm on vista right now. i sort of assumed irc wouldn't work without internet access
<MikeChelen> luisgmarine: actually, it might not contain all settings you need
<Ezra14> luis*^
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: what you want to do is check and see if ubuntu recognizes your wireless card
<edbian> How can i tell what module is being used on my sound card??
<MikeChelen> luisgmarine: might need to hand-edit the file: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: when you boot ubuntu, open up terminal and type in sudo lshw -C network
<edbian> How can i tell what module is being used on my sound card??
<spawn> i pls tell me where and what i will want to make perfect linux on hyper-v amd phenom 9550 ati hd4850 4gbddr2 ma790fxdq6 and linux working with windows for exampple 7???where can i find the best of linux and win instalation
<luisgmarine> MikeChelen: good god I think that is the file, I was loking at /etc/fstab for some reason
<Ezra14> luis: how do i do that?
<MikeChelen> luisgmarine: fstab is for mounted partitions, menu.lst controls the grub boot options :)
<scunizi_> MikeChelen: you can't do that on the newer releases.. because that file is dynamically regenerated on each boot. <--- luisgmarine
<HazRPG> Hey guys, need a bit of help.
<HazRPG> I want to restore the config files for ubuntu back to default, how do I go about doing that?
<HazRPG> I've been updating ubuntu from 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 (alpha) -> 9.10 (beta) -> 9.10 (release), and I'm worried if one of the old config files are conflicting with the new ones.
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: do you have 2 computers?
<scunizi_> !grub2 | MikeChelen luisgmarine  check out the link for the right edit location
<ubottu> MikeChelen luisgmarine  check out the link for the right edit location: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * blackgrave_1_ sa3idi yaba hiya 
<scunizi_> HazRPG: there is no "default" restore option outside of "reinstall fresh" ..
<luisgmarine> scunizi_: I'm on hardy
<Ezra14> luis: yea, but i would have to install pidgin agin
<scunizi_> luisgmarine: ah.. then igonore everything I just said and linked to :).. still on hardy here too.
<paulo7878> kinja: do you know where do a find the skype executable file?
<MikeChelen> scunizi_: ah hmm, maybe a gui like kgrubeditor would be best to use?
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: it would be easier to try and help you on a computer with internet that you can takl to us here, while you work on your other computer
<luisgmarine> scunizi_: =), thanks no problem.  I rolled back and I completely forgot what file I had to edit
<haresh> when i was updating my kenranal my computer shutdown and when ever i start my computer it gose to the shell mode
<scunizi_> MikeChelen: actually as luisgmarine just pointed out.. he's still on hardy.. so all that I said doesn't apply ..
<webbb82> what is the best app for searching for files   beagle, striki recoll ect
<webbb82> whats your fav
<scunizi_> webbb82: locate
<luisgmarine> MikeChelen: file doesn't even exists, weird, lol
<heoa> How can I see the "persistent connecttion" relating to:  ssh -MNf <user>@<host>   ?
<scunizi_> luisgmarine: /boot/grub/menu.list ??
<cjae> ok anyone use kgpg, I am using a kde environment but cant seem to find answers anywhere
<luisgmarine> MikeChelen: you did say /etc/grub/menu.list
<emmy> how can i play yahoo games with ubuntu?
<luisgmarine> ooo my bad, opps
<joejc> join spam
<armydad92> does anyone know how to install a "Ubuntu Theme"?  I've tried the "Theme Installer", but it just never starts.
<HazRPG> scunizi_: Yeah, I knew that... I was wondering if someone would discuss it with me, I'll tell you the layout of my partitions etc and recommend what I should do next
<Ezra14> luis: alright, i'll be back in a second.
<luisgmarine> Ezra14: ok =)
<scunizi_> HazRPG: sure
<cjae> I am running kgpg in k9.10 and it will not even start or prompt
<hiexpo> well i cant find the answer anywhere on the web out burn not working in ccsm   :(
<spawn> hyper-v linux server + suse linux and + windows some forr example  windows 7x64 and this combination i want use on amd phenom9550 x4 2.2 2mb cache,ati hd 4850 512mb,4GB DDR2 800MHZ,GIGABYTE MA790FX-DQ6,and seagate 500gb sata2 and maxtor diamond i thinkink m23 something......pls give me some advice for start what i need to do????PLS....
<heoa> How can I see persistent connections of SSH?
<spawn> hi
<spawn> all
<luisgmarine> scunizi_: do I have to runs omething, like a command to update grub?
<scunizi_> luisgmarine: after you make the edits to grub?
<heoa> Could some explain the command:  http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1233/create-a-persistent-connection-to-a-machine ?
<MikeChelen> armydad92: weird, the "Install..." button loads an open file dialog for me
<spawn> me update???
<sigmab3ta_> hey guys, I have ubuntu 9.10 with grub from ubuntu 9.04; installing another OS took over the bootloader though, so I'd like to install a new GRUB from a liveUSB, but 9.10 doesn't have grub 1 anymore... what can I do?
<HazRPG> scunizi_:  this is the layout of my partitions, / = 15GB (ext3), /boot = 512MB (ext3), /home = 50GB (ext3), I also have a swap of 2GB, and 3 ntfs partitions (one for XP, the others are for programs and backups)
<gleaken> jabberd2 setup with self-signed SSL certificate, having problems with clients and SSL Handshake failed, I got standard 5222 connection unencrypted to work, but not SSL
<paulo7878> kinja i found it, thanks very very much have a nice 2010, lets reboot to teste, bye
<luisgmarine> scunizi_: yeah
<HazRPG> scunizi_: if I did a reinstall, format / and /boot, and keep /home (and the rest) intact... am I right in thinking that? As I don't want to lose the data inside my home directory... I don't mind losing my settings.
<scunizi_> HazRPG: ok.. should be easy.. on reinstall choose manual partitioning and then name and choose the same partitions you currently have setup.. format only the / .. /boot .. leaving the rest untouched..
<ezra14> luis: ok, i'm back.
<jondwarf> should I use jfs on a netbook? I hear it's better for low-ressource machines. or should I stick with ext3?
<scunizi_> luisgmarine: do nothing.. just reboot
<scunizi_> luisgmarine: the changed grub will take effect on boot
<haresh> when i was updating my kenranal my computer shutdown and when ever i start my computer it gose to the shell mode
<mezquitale> HazRPG, i no longer use "/boot" since grub2 has problems finding it if you have more than one OS, I just have a swap partition, / and /home
<luisgmarine> ezra14: what program are you using to chat?
<scunizi_> HazRPG: sorry 'bout that.. I scanned your post and just looked at the partitioning info and not the content.. I ended up just repeating what you mentioned.. which was correct :)
<HazRPG> scunizi_: Cool, that's what I though.
<luisgmarine> ezra14: say my full name so I can see it, since x-chat highlights all text with my name on it
<HazRPG> scunizi_: hehe no problem :P
<sigmab3ta> hey guys, i am running ubuntu 9.10 with grub legacy from 9.04, but installing another os hosed that. i am trying to set it up again from a liveusb, but 9.10 doesnt have grub legacy anymore. what can i do?
<ezra14> luisgmarine: pidgin, on windows xp. i have ubuntu up right now
<HazRPG> scunizi_: So a reinstall would reset the old configs with the new ones correct? What about redundant ones, how would I rid myself of those?
<luisgmarine> ezra14: sweet that works
<mezquitale> sigius, can you boot up to 9.10?
<luisgmarine> ezra14: ok, open up terminal and type in "sudo lshw -C network" without the quotes
<scunizi_> HazRPG: well.. it really depends on the programs.. a lot of configs are in your /home partition.. so it really depends on which configs you're talking about.
<mezquitale> sigmab3ta, can you boot up to 9.10?
<HazRPG> mezquitale: Hmmm, I haven't tried grub2 yet (unless its in 9.10's update procedure)...
<HazRPG> mezquitale: should I just merge my /boot and swap together?
<sigmab3ta> mezquitale: not to the one installed
<scunizi_> HazRPG: no.. you could merge your /boot and / together though
<HazRPG> scunizi_: Couldn't even if I wanted to lol, it's the way the partitions are set up, either its merge /boot with the swap, or merge it with my XP partition lol
<scunizi_> HazRPG: and if you do that then / doesn't need to be any larger then what it is now.. which is pretty big for /
<ezra14> luisgmarine: ok, i did that, but then it says password for ezra, and it won't let me type right next to it, so i have to press enter, and then it gives me like a second to type in my password, which isn't enough time
<luisgmarine> lol
<Some_Person> Does upgrading to 9.10 also upgrade to GRUB 2?
<luisgmarine> ezra14: ok when it asks you for the password just type in your regular user password
<HazRPG> scunizi_: yeah I know its pretty big, but I thought 15GB was just to be on the safe side
<mezquitale> HazRPG, if youre going to do a fresh install just get rid of /boot and add the free space to /, if you have everything installed and running just leave it as is and hopefully the bug in grub2 will be fixed soon
<kinja-sheep> Some_Person: No.
<sigmab3ta> Some_Person: no it does not, which is why i now have problems
<lstarnes> Some_Person: not automatically unless you do a clean reinstall
<scunizi_> HazRPG: I never go larger then 12 and I typically only use about 6
<Some_Person> I honestly don't care what I use, because whatever it is, it works perfectly
<ezra14> luisgmarine: i don't have the opportunity to type anything. it says "password for ezra:" i can't type on this line, so i have to go to the line below it, but then after like a second it says "sorry, try again"
<teage> hi, I installed pykeylogger on my system and i want to remove it. anyone know how to uninstall such a program?
<Some_Person> sigmab3ta, what are your problems?
<hiexpo> i sec to type in password hope its only one letter lol
<HazRPG> scunizi_: yeah, I'm using about 5GB tbh.
<luisgmarine> ezra14: that's fine, when you are typing that password you aren't suppose to see anything
<mezquitale> sigmab3ta, what OS's you have installed on your machine and can you boot up to any of those OSes?? youre using grub 2, right?
<klip_> is there anyway to put any of the media players into sleep mode so they turn of after a set time?
<klip_> off*
<klip_> is there anyway to put any of the media players into sleep mode so they turn off after a set time? I want to listen to music till I fall asleep but dont want it on in the morning in case someone rings the door bell early.
<valindil89> can anyone see this message?
<klip_> no
<klip_> i cant see it
<klip_> its got too much chocolate on it
<FloodBot1> klip_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klip_> is there anyway to put any of the media players into sleep mode so they turn off after a set time? I want to listen to music till I fall asleep but dont want it on in the morning in case someone rings the door bell early.
<valindil89> can anyone see this message?
<valindil89> klip_, thanks, I did some changing of system files wanted to make sure xchat was still working
<valindil89> lol
<valindil89> klip_ is you use pandora radio, it automatically times out after like an hour... and asks if you are still there once you click yes it will start back up
<valindil89> at least it did last time I used the browser version of it.
<FloodBot1> valindil89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valindil89> klip_, one sec let me check something..
<HazRPG> mezquitale: would it really matter which way I merge it if I'm doing a fresh install
<sigmab3ta> mezquitale: i have ubuntu 9.10, mac OS 10.5.8, windows XP
<sigmab3ta> mezquitale: for what its worth, its installing Mac OS that caused my conundrum, as it has its own bootloader that lets me get into Mac OS or windows xp, but not ubuntu
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<luisgmarine> ezra14: did it work?
<teage> i just want to remove a program from my system and im not sure how
<ezra14> luisgmarine: ooooh. ok ok. i got it. i thought it was just trying to piss me off
<valindil89> klip_, jump over to #ubuntu-beginners-help
<k1ip> valindil89: your ban is removed now
<sigmab3ta> mezquitale: ive done this before and all i have to do to fix it is restore grub the way it was, its just the last time i did it i had 9.04 and grub-legacy
<teage> its not in the repos
<luisgmarine> ezra14: lol no
<mezquitale> HazRPG, it wont matter if you do a clean install, dont know what happens if you attempt to make a swap partition bigger though
<hiexpo> teage what program?
<teage> i think i need a command for it
<luisgmarine> ezra14: you have aim?
<teage> pykeylogger
<ezra14> luisgmarine: yea, would that be easier/
<teage> i only installed it to see if i could
<teage> well
<teage> i could
<luisgmarine> ezra14: yeah get rid of all the clutter
<teage> now i dont want it
<hiexpo> no teage what program its probally in syn
<luisgmarine> ezra14: let me set my pidgin up, same screen name luisgmarine
<sigmab3ta> and i could really just fix the problem using a 9.04 livecd instead but i dont want to download one and burn one so if possible id like to be able to work around doing that
<HazRPG> mezquitale: well when I made the partitions, for some reason my swap was made as 1.91GB instead of 2GB...
<teage> syn?
<hiexpo> synaptics pakage manager
<teage> ic
<teage> i looked in the repos for it
<teage> and couldnt find it
<HazRPG> mezquitale: despite putting in the exact value of 2GB on initial install
<luisgmarine> ezra14: what's your aim name?
<teage> so im perplexed as to how i uninstall the thing
<dt3k> hey, where are the grub menu setting stored on grub2?
<hiexpo> go in there  than klick all type in the window the program it should come up than follow the directions
<scunizi_> HazRPG: overhead or cylendar size difference.. it's normal
<jimbobso> hey guys, i just finally got the resolution that i want using xrandr, does anyone know how i can do this so i dont have to enter the command everytime i boot in to ubuntu//?
<mezquitale> HazRPG, some space is used to create the partition, you wont actually get 2 gigs of space since you need some of that space to create the filesystem
<HazRPG> scunizi_: yeah I figured as much ;)
<HazRPG> mezquitale: indeed :)
<mezquitale> dt3k, 40_custom is for user specified settings
<hiexpo> what is the program teage?
<sigmab3ta> whoops
<teage> pykeylogger
<luisgmarine> ezra14: you there?
<teage> i have searched on it
<teage> all i can find are ways to install it
<hiexpo> ok go in synamptic package manager and type that in the window its probally there
<HazRPG> mezquitale, scunizi_: my way of looking at it is much like how manufacturers say a HDD is xGB, when really you only get xGiB
<teage> i cant find anyting that tells me how to get rid of it
<scunizi_> teage: mayb sudo apt-get --remove --purge pykeylogger
 * poot dooties
<teage> thanks
<hiexpo> listen to me teage
<teage> i will try that
<scunizi_> HazRPG: yep :)
<dt3k> mezquitale, is that what I edit to edit boot options? i have like 3 different kernel version in there now.
<HazRPG> scunizi_: I just realise I hadn't replied to you, sorry... the only config I want to keep is icons on my panels (which doesn't matter as I can re-do those anyways), firefox, chrome, pidgin (this one I can also re-do though).
<teage> im listening
<scunizi_> HazRPG: then you're good to go :)
 * poot shjits
 * poot shits
<mezquitale> dt3k, yes
 * poot craps
<ezra14> luisgmarine: yea
<HazRPG> scunizi_: sweet, thanks :)... I just wanted to make sure I had it right in my head lol
<mezquitale> dt3k, /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<teage> ic
<ezra14> luisgmarine: my aim name is ezzyboy426. i just imed you
<HazRPG> scunizi_: I've only really been using linux exclusively for the past 6 months (on and off for about 3-4years)
<teage> hiexpo- you are saying that since i have it installed, that it should show. am i correct?
<HazRPG> scunizi_: still getting to grips with the differences, love using the terminal though... every now and then I find new cool things to do
<hiexpo> ok click system/administration/synaptic package manager   than when it opens look at the top left there on top click all than type the name of the program in the window it will come up and be green
<scunizi_> HazRPG: you still have the concepts down pretty good.. 5 yrs here.. and looking at kubuntu.. kde is looking and acting nice
<hiexpo> yes
<dt3k> mezquitale, weird my 40_custom is empty
<teage> k
<mezquitale> dt3k, that is where you specify your own options
<scunizi_> HazRPG: try living at cli for a while and see what you learn.. mutt for email, elinks, lynx etc for browser and so on
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<hiexpo> than click it and yhan complete removal
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dooglus_> I just installed ubuntu from a USB stick.  I need to reboot to run the installed system.  how can I make the USB stick non-bootable?
<devo> I bought tech support from Canonical but I can't find the phone number or email I'm supposed to email to get support from them.
<devo> dooglus_, change the boot order.
<scunizi_> dooglus_: if the system is asking you to reboot then say yes.. after it posts remove the usb stick and let the new system boot.. after that you can plug it back in and use gparted to format and remove the boot flag
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to check HD for badblocks and mark them during ubuntu install
<HazRPG> scunizi_: See I was introduced to Gnome first (with Red Hat 7 I think it was, we installed it as a project for college when that version had just come out), then saw KDE 3.x a while back, and really didn't like the aesthetics of it
<scunizi_> alex_mayorga: should do that on format.. no need to worry about it.
<haresh> when i was updating my kenranal my computer shutdown and when ever i start my computer it gose to the shell mode
<devo> haresh, lolwut?
<scunizi_> HazRPG: that was my impression.. but kde 4.3 is smooth even in a virtualbox vm
<alex_mayorga> scunizi_: any way to confirm?
<hiexpo> kde :(
<recmajkemi> where can i find ".exe" of a program?
<HazRPG> nothing annoys me more then the dotted (or dashed) line around a button or icon for example, and the weird digital clock display just didn't appeal to me
<hiexpo> what is the program
<alex_mayorga> scunizi_: other tools to keep an eye on my HD
<recmajkemi> what paths?
<armydad92> here's the problem i'm having.  I use 9.04 and everything is great.  I just installed 9.10 on my parents computer & the "Login Screen" window [ /usr/sbin/gdmsetup ] and it's not coming up with the familar options such as login screen backgrounds & what themes to use.  Any Ideas?
<scunizi_> alex_mayorga: the file systems used in linux are a bit different then ntfs and fat .. in most cases the drives work better
<hiexpo> recmaj what program
<dooglus_> devo: I can't change the boot order
<recmajkemi> rhythmbox
<alex_mayorga> I believe the HD I have is a rapid decay one
<devo> I need halp with Canonical.
<dooglus_> scunizi_: I can't remove the USB stick
<devo> dooglus_, Why not?
<scunizi_> alex_mayorga: with ext3 (not sure about ext4) about every 30 boots the system will check the drive(s) automatically
<dooglus_> devo: it's in Vancouver
<scunizi_> dooglus_: why?
<dooglus_> scunizi_: I'm in England
<devo> dooglus_, what is?
<dooglus_> devo: the memory stick
<scunizi_> dooglus_: anyone at the other location?
<devo> dooglus_, then there is no help for you.
<hiexpo> mybe in music or just type sudo and the name of that program
<HazRPG> scunizi_: yeah I seen the initial release of KDE 4, doesn't look to bad... but it reminds me too much of vista, and so far I've managed to clock up about 2-3hrs maximum of vista time... and that was basically running the laptop, hating it getting drivers to try and nudge back down to XP/ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> I'll jus hope the laptop won't be unbootable in another mont as it was on win7
<dooglus_> scunizi_: no, it's unattended
<alex_mayorga> scunizi_: thanks
<scunizi_> dooglus_: you could leave a screen message to whoever to remove the usb and reboot..
<dooglus_> devo: there's no way to edit the contents of the stick?
<bastidrazor> hiexpo: what in the world are you suggesting?
<pwnedulongtime> karmic is taking 1.10 minutes to load on my netbook...is that normal?
<scunizi_> dooglus_: not while it's mounted..
<hiexpo> he asked me where the exe of a program was
<devo> dooglus_, use your telekinesis to edit the contents from England.
<HazRPG> pwnedulongtime: are you using the ubuntu remix distro, or a regular ubuntu distro?
<hiexpo> so i siad my be in music or just type sudo and the name of it
<pwnedulongtime> Hapsbanan, regular
<bastidrazor> recmajkemi: rhythmbox does not have an exe .. in ubuntu it is called a binary.. in a terminal type which rhythmbox that will show you where the binary is located. for configurations and such most things are your /home/username folder
<scunizi_> HazRPG: you should load up virtualbox and then put the latest kubuntu on it for a test drive..
<dooglus_> scunizi_: I think if I could just make it unbootable, then reboot, ubuntu will boot from the HDD won't it?
<recmajkemi> so linux does not have a folder for programs like "program files" in win?
<scunizi_> dooglus_: if you can do that yes
<iKernel> recmajkemi, /usr/lib
<iKernel> recmajkemi, /usr/bin i mean
<dooglus_> scunizi_: can I remount it rw?
<teage> nope, buts its for sure in my system at usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pykeylogger
<HazRPG> scunizi_: I might just do that :)
<scunizi_> dooglus_: no idea..
<hiexpo> omisunderstood him
<scunizi_> dooglus_: who put it in there to begin with?
<teage> and not showing in package manager
<devo> What is Canonical's phone number?
<bastidrazor> hiexpo: why would one need to run a music application with sudo? sudo being incorrect for a graphical application.
<teage> not under installed
<recmajkemi> thanks ill try to do it im new to this :)
<teage> i dont understand
<HazRPG> scunizi_: been testing out win7 on virutalBox recently, don't think I can bring myself to ever installing that properly on my machine
<dooglus_> scunizi_: the people who put it there have gone out for the evening
<ae86-drifter> hdd manufacturers lie in advertising by 2.4%
<hiexpo> the screen went so fast i meant music videos
<scunizi_> dooglus_: at least there is someone :) .. and not just a headless box in a closet in a business someplace
<dooglus_> scunizi_: yup.  I'd just like to get it set up is all
<pwnedulongtime> 70 second boot time is way too long right? bootchart > http://picasaweb.google.com/pwnedulongtime/Linux#5420509052589609186
<dooglus_> get rid of the silly netbook remix, etc.
<devo> dooglus_, When you reboot you don't get to see the BIOS?
<teage> i thought about just deleting the whole directory
<bastidrazor> pwnedulongtime: no.
<teage> but im scared i will mess my system
<rahduke> how bad is it to cancel gparted in the middle of paritioning?
<dooglus_> devo: not from here, no
<rahduke> *partitioning
<dooglus_> devo: I'm using VNC to see it
<pwnedulongtime> bastidrazor, no? on a dell mini 12?
<lstarnes> pwnedulongtime: I can't read that chart
<pwnedulongtime> lstarnes, magnify
<devo> dooglus_, k.
<arghh2d2> "Carlos Spicy Weiner here, go ahead"
<bastidrazor> pwnedulongtime: nope, around 1 minute boot times are the norm.. karmic is known for even longer boot times.
<lstarnes> pwnedulongtime: oh, oops
<hiexpo> whathappened teage?
<devo> dooglus_, can't you reformat the flash drive?
<teage> dunno
<devo> dooglus_, fdisk?
<pwnedulongtime> seems like module loading is taking a good chunk of time
<teage> its not showing that its installed
<teage> but it is
<teage> for sure it is
<hiexpo> the screen is way up so what did you find?
<dooglus_> devo: perhaps, but was hoping not to damage its ability to install again in future
<devo> dooglus_, true... This is a problem. Mind bending.
<teage> i think i will delet its directory
<hiexpo> whats the name of it again?
<teage> if i do that
<teage> pykeylogger
<Jacolyte> My right control key doesn't work in any apps, is there a way to reset the keyboard?
<luisgmarine> quick question, if I wanted to control someone else desktop to help them with a problem, what program would I use?
<HazRPG> pwnedulongtime: Yeah bastidrazor, is right... roughly one min boot time sound correct.
<Jacolyte> I tried deleting the layout and recreating it, still doesn't work
<dooglus_> any idea what it is on the USB stick that says whether it's bootable or not?
<SuperRoach> hello - can I use my ipod nano 4th gen (no camera) with ubuntu 9.10?
<armydad92> I'm having a problem install login screen backgrounds in 9.14, The normal way [ Menu > System > Administration > Login Screen ] doesn't seem to be working the same as 9.04, any ideas?
<pwnedulongtime> seems too long to me...how long does windows 7 take?
<armydad92> I'm having a problem install login screen backgrounds in 9.10, The normal way [ Menu > System > Administration > Login Screen ] doesn't seem to be working the same as 9.04, any ideas?
<armydad92> sorry
<HazRPG> luisgmarine: I would say VNC, but it really depends on who's computer your trying to access.
<devo> dooglus_, I don't think that there is a simple bitmask flag that makes it bootable.
<hiexpo> teage type in your terminal sudo autoremove {programname}
<bastidrazor> pwnedulongtime: that is comparing apples to oranges..
<devo> dooglus_, I think the BIOS just looks and sees that there is an OS on it and decides to boot into it.
<Kamokow> armydad92: AFAIK they took that feature out by default
<teage> luisgmarine- you could use remote desktop vuewer
<teage> i will try that
<digitalaxis> Whats the command to install a .tar.gz2 again? (sorry im tired)
<armydad92> Kamokow:  ACK!  Well Crap . . . any idea where I can research it further?
<HazRPG> dooglus_: How do you mean bootable? The MBR part of any drive tells which part is bootable to the BIOS / OS
<luisgmarine> I want to help someone with troubleshooting wireless
<jimbobso> can someone help me out here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8574346#post8574346 thanks
<teage> sudo: autoremove: command not found
<Kamokow> armydad92: Nope, you could try google :-/
<luisgmarine> but I rather them either watch me troubleshoot their computer, or watch me do it on mine
<arand> armydad92: possible to do some simpler stuff with http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<bastidrazor> teage: it would be: sudo apt-get autoremove
<teage> oh
<teage> k
<hiexpo> whats the program name again teage?
<teage> pykeylogger
<armydad92> arand: okay, thanks!
<HazRPG> dooglus_: if your pen drive isn't booting up, it might be possible that your BIOS can't boot from a USB pen drive.
<rahduke> umm so how bad could it be for my new drive if i cancel while parititioning in gparted?
<hiexpo> ok 1 minute
<arand> armydad92: new version  of gdm, where the customization is not implemented as user changable (easily).
<HazRPG> dooglus_: some laptops (in my experience) hate booting from a pen drive, I don't know why... despite saying in the BIOS boot from USB.
<teage> said it couldnt find the package
<teage> wierd
<teage> cuz i can use it
<angelus> digitalaxis, tar -xzvf filename --directory /if/another/directory
<teage> its there
<HazRPG> dooglus_: the same could be said about some PC motherboards
<teage> is it something with the program
<teage> i will delet its directory
<teage> i dont know if that will get the intire program though
<teage> and im not sure if its gonna break my system
<teage> but
<teage> i dont like to not be in control
<teage> if i have to reinstall
<teage> so be it
<administrator> hello every body
<Guest64198> oh no
<sabgenton> I want to give badblocks a start point but no end point can it be done?
<sabgenton>  badblocks /dev/hda 15 10
<Guest64198> sorry
<sabgenton> will start at 10 blocks in end at 15
<Guest64198> no spam
<hiexpo> i looked it up teage its python keylooger look in synaptic again under pyton
<sabgenton> I want to do something like badblocks /dev/hda end 10
<sixforty> My screen resolution during session is correct, but gdm's resolution is too large. Hardy, always had problem, just getting around to it as I'll now be using the "invisible" session button.
<teage> will do
<sabgenton> end meaning just go till the end
<sabgenton> but i just made end up
<sabgenton> is there a way?
<Jacolyte> halp? I need to reset my keyboard.
<HazRPG> scunizi_: right think I'm gonna save everything I have open, and do a fresh install... is there an easy way to grab the programs I currently have installed back? Or just manually?
<Jacolyte> or something
<bastidrazor> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sabgenton> how do i find out how many blocks an (unpartioned) drive has
<bastidrazor> HazRPG: ^
<ae86-drifter_> hdd manufacturers lie by 2.4%
<kinja-sheep> My Screenshot!  http://tinyurl.com/yfzaxs2  Show me your! :)
<sabgenton> anyboodoody?
<HazRPG> bastidrazor: thanks dude :)
<teage> i got it
<HazRPG> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hiexpo> kool
<teage> thanx
<hiexpo> welcome
<ae86-drifter_> yeww
<Jacolyte> I need to reset my keyboard. I moved .gconf to /tmp. I've recreated the keyboard layout. Nothing seems to fix my right control key issue.
<Jacolyte> is there a way to reinstall the keyboard driver?
<Jacolyte> or something
<digitalaxis> angelus, i did "tar -xzvf SecondLife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2"
<jimbobso> can anyone lend a hand here (resolution problem) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8574346#post8574346
<ae86-drifter> can someone help me set up cloud computing so i can generate a rainbow table to crack my friends pc
<digitalaxis> angelus,  and it spit out errors
<sabgenton> kinja-sheep: where did you get that screen saver?
<sabgenton> I like it :D
<alabd> Hi , what does S+ mean in : alabd     7438  0.0  0.0   3336   808 pts/1    S+   08:05   0:00 grep ipmasq
<kinja-sheep> sabgenton: What screensaver?
<angelus> sorry, i read taht as tar.gz, lemme give you the arg for .bzip
<rahduke> umm so how bad could it be for my new drive if i cancel while parititioning in gparted?
<kinja-sheep> sabgenton: I'm customizing conky at the moment. I'm loving it! :3
<sabgenton> kinja-sheep:desktop background
<sabgenton> sorry
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: i wanna give up on this partition man
<rahduke> its been like 5 hours
<c_nick> Hi In Ubuntu 9.10 i saw the animated wallpaper.. which changes after say 30 mins or so.. is it possible for me to make one from jpg images and set it as the default..?
<marie-noelle> r
<marie-noelle> bonjour
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: You can cancel it. That's what you get for slower test. :(
<hiexpo> jackolyte did you go to system/preferences/keyboard and see if usa is still there?
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: its giving a nasty warning message
<rahduke> Canceling an operation might cause SEVERE file system damage.
<kinja-sheep> sabgenton: I can't remember where I got it from but I have it saved along with bunch of wallpapers. I rotate them occasionally.
<tos_>  how can I simulate mac address for a NIC and aliases eth:0-3  ???
<rahduke> i didnt put the caps on severe thats verbatim
<angelus> digitalaxis, you want -xjvf
<scunizi_> HazRPG: sorry 'bout that.. phone call.
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Canceling an operation might cause SEVERE file system damage.  Meaning you can delete the FS and create a new one.
<sixforty> How to I change gdm's screen resolution?
<digitalaxis> angelus, tar: SecondLife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<digitalaxis> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<digitalaxis> tar: Child returned status 2
<digitalaxis> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<HazRPG> scunizi_: Its not problem dude, bastidrazor answered my question for me :)
<FloodBot4> digitalaxis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: oh thats no biggie
<scunizi_> HazRPG: ah. cool
<kainektisis84> sixforty whats going on
<angelus> digitalaxis, with -xjvf (??)
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: how can i eliminate it from using the slower test in gparted?
<tos_> Hellllll0??
<digitalaxis> angelus, Yes
<digitalaxis> angelus, "tar -xjvf SecondLife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2"
<Moon_Doggy> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Moon_Doggy> ubottu panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastidrazor> digitalaxis: are you in the same directory as the file?
 * blackgrave_1_ later good night
<digitalaxis> bastidrazor, Im just running it from the terminal
<digitalaxis> bastidrazor, the second life file is on my desktop
<hanasaki> anyone having issues with thunderbird in 9.10?  just started getting this on startup after choosing  a profile
<hanasaki> (thunderbird-bin:17262): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<hanasaki> The program 'thunderbird-bin' received an X Window System error.
<hanasaki> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<FloodBot4> hanasaki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sixforty> kainektisis84: gdm login screen is too large. Ubuntu logo and (fortunately) login box are all that's visible.
<Jacolyte> My right control key is mapped as multi_key, how do I fix it?
<recmajkemi> bastidrazor I found out usr/bin/rhythmbox but i cant find a file there, so if i want to make rhytmbox my default audio player/how do i set this?
<bastidrazor> digitalaxis: right, yyou need to cd ~/Desktop then run that command
<Jacolyte> I tried xmodmap, but that doesn't work either
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: By using different parameters.
<c_nick> hey cool i figured it out
<kainektisis84> have you tried logging in in failsafe mode?
<digitalaxis> bastidrazor, THANKYOU
<rahduke> kinja-sheep:  i'll look into it thanks :)
<bastidrazor> recmajkemi: /usr/bin/ is a directory and rhythmbox is a file in that directory.
<sixforty> kainektisis84: dunno what that'd do, but I'll run try it
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: You probably don't need any parameters thought.
<digitalaxis> Random question, anyone know how i can copy all my music from my ipod to my computer using rhythombox
<kinja-sheep> s/thought/though.
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: I didnt use any paramaters to begin with, it just did it
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Oh, I thought you're using -cc?  I hope you haven't canceled it if you used a vanilla command (ie sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX1)
<bastidrazor> recmajkemi: system/preferences/preferred applications if you're on 9.10
<recmajkemi> bastidrazor i was looking the same way be4, but now found it, thanks
<bastidrazor> recmajkemi: good luck.
<Moon_Doggy> how do i start the panels in xubuntu
<HazRPG> scunizi_: right, wish me luck :P
<sixforty> kainektisis84: That was foolish of me: the session button is off-screen due to resolution --- can't choose failsafe.
<alabd> Hi , what does "S+" mean in > alabd     7438  0.0  0.0   3336   808 pts/1    S+   08:05   0:00 grep ipmasq
<xtjacob> hello everyone! for some reason when I enable hardware virtualization on openbox, it freezes my ubuntu install after the guest has booted up. does anyone know how to fix this?
<kainektisis84> what happens when you put in the live cd is the scren res the same then too
<scunizi_> HazRPG: up up and away!
<bastidrazor> Moon_Doggy: possibly ask in #xubuntu
<HazRPG> scunizi_: haha
<millertimek1a2m3> I've been trying to get a startup and logout script running on ubuntu, and .profile says that it isn't executed if .bash_profile or .bash_login exist in ~/ and that it executes .bash_profile if it exists but
<tos_> how to refresh a network interface remotely through SSH
<Moon_Doggy> bastidrazor, they're dead
<HazRPG> back in 10 (hopefully)
<tos_> ?
<millertimek1a2m3> .bash_profile isn't being executed. I think i remember reading that .profile wasn't being executed by bash, just sh. that and i didn't read a #!/bin/bash at the top of the file. so what is .profile executed with? and why doesn't .bash_profile run at startup? last question-what do i do to get my logout script to run-i created a .bash_logout, but it's not being executed at logout.
<Shellingfox1> ?
<millertimek1a2m3> sorry, didn't mean to flood
<bastidrazor> Moon_Doggy: Eureka7 was an awesome anime... anyway xfce4-panel ..or something similiar.. i'm not sure to be honest
<sixforty> kainektisis84: haven't had the live cd in over a year.
<dexter> ola
<dexter> ...
<Moon_Doggy> bastidrazor, ty that worked, i feel kind of stupid tho b/c i kept inputing xfce4-panels
<chilli0> Hi whats wrong here ? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec0d    .  Trying to install ffmpeg
<bastidrazor> Moon_Doggy: tab completions works for most applications in terminal. xfce*tab tab .. that is a good way to get a list of applications that start with xfce
<m4gnu5> try one by one chilli0
<chilli0> m4gnu5, Pardon ?
<m4gnu5> you speak portuguese?
<dexter> sera que alguem pode me dara uma ajuda?
<chilli0> m4gnu5, No
<m4gnu5> i'm sorry?
<chilli0> m4gnu5, No
<m4gnu5> <chilli0> where you from?
<Moon_Doggy> bastidrazor, kool, one more thing how do i un-associate the terminal from the panels like close the terminal without closeing the panels
<Moon_Doggy> i forgot how
<chilli0> m4gnu5, Erm thats off topic
<chilli0> Hi whats wrong here ? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavcodec0d    .  Trying to install ffmpeg
<bastidrazor> Moon_Doggy: xfce4-panel & disown
<m4gnu5> chilli0 try install one by one
<chilli0> m4gnu5,  That makes no scerce
<chilli0> scense *
<jimbobso> Extremely NOOB Question: The little widget on the default panel with the username and logout/in options, what was it called? i removed it and cannot find it..
<hiexpo> who was it that was asking about the ipod?
<kinja-sheep> hiexpo: The iPod kid left.
<m4gnu5> chilli0 try all codecs nescessary apt-get install audacious faac faad ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora flac gxine icedax id3v2 lame libflac++6 libjpeg-progs libmpeg3-1 libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-plugins mencoder mjpegtools mp3gain mpeg2dec mpeg3-utils mpegdemux mpg123 mpg321 nautilus-script-audio-convert regionset soundconverter sox totem-xine ubuntu-restricted-extras uudeview vlc vorbis-tools x264
<hiexpo> oh ok was gonna tell him use hipo
<xig> i have forgotten my gnome-keyring unlock password. how can i recover it? i am running ubuntu 9.10
<kinja-sheep> jimius: Indicator Applet Session
<m4gnu5> xig archive shadow
<hiexpo> was talking to nixie and lost the message
<m4gnu5> xig etc/shadow
<frankS2> Hello, How can I remove lines from a file that has the word "foo" in it?
<m4gnu5> xig use cd boot
<jojo_> hi :)
<kinja-sheep> xig: Try "mv ~/.gnome2/keyrings ~/.gnome2/keyrings-backup"
<jojo_> i just installed
<jojo_> b-sides
<jojo_> it's quite good
<chilli0> Hi , I have a bluray cd here. It doesnt show up in my computer, How can I play it. The cd player shows up with normal cds
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: Your computer/laptop is capable of reading BluRay discs?  You have BluRay Device?
<bastidrazor> chilli0: do you have a blueray cd player?
<chilli0> Yep
<bastidrazor> er .. dvd player.
<chilli0> It shows on windblows
<chilli0> Its a lenovo ideapad Y530 if that helps
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: http://bluraysucks.com/ + https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  I tryed the second already
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: If it does not work, then it might will not work.  As technology continues to advance, the people are making dramatic changes to the players, the hardwares, the cables, the monitors, etc.
<slinkeey> Hello -- I have something that is going to sound stupid..  I have two of the same notebook computers.  One runs XP and the other Ubuntu 9.10.. For some reason the one running ubuntu 9.10 gets a low wireless signal.   I thought maybe it was hardware so I swapped hard drives between the two (Same exact hardware) and no atter what, the one running XP gets a more reliable wireless signal.
<chilli0> kinja-sheep, How can I test if it has bluray compatabiltf
<kinja-sheep> !hardware | slinkeey
<ubottu> slinkeey: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<slinkeey> Do you think an OS has anything to do with signal strength though??
<emmy> how can you get yahoo games to work with ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: Check if your notebook turned up.  Something things get wired backward and require little configurations.
<hiexpo> downloading nexuiz and its taking 3 days of sunday
<chilli0> Hi , I have a bluray cd here. It doesnt show up in my computer, How can I play it. The cd player shows up with normal cds
<slinkeey> check if my notebook turned up?
<slinkeey> like if the signal turned up?
<paissad-hp> my raid 1 is degraded, i have another disk of the same size, before i go stfw, do you have any tuto or advice to give me for repairing the system ?
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: What netbook make/model?
<hiexpo> make driver for it
<slinkeey> Acer Aspire 5536 Notebook
<NotAPuff> :P
<NotAPuff> :P
<NotAPuff> :P
<FloodBot4> NotAPuff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dare> slinkeey, although I am unable to help you I am curious to know how it is less reliable?
<slinkeey> IT drops connection on me
<dare> :-\
<slinkeey> quite a bit
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: Run "sudo lshw -c network" and paste it.
<kinja-sheep> !pastebin | slinkeey
<ubottu> slinkeey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chilli0> Hi , I have a bluray cd here. It doesnt show up in my computer, How can I play it. The cd player shows up with normal cds
<slinkeey> !pastebinit http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6489fd8d
<richardM> Hi, can anyone walk me through partitioning a HD that already has windows that I want to keep?: I am installing from a CD and am at the partition stage and only have advanced option to partition manually offered other than wipe the whole HD (ubuntu crashed on older machine and reinstalling on newer one), thank you. (I need to size down the windows partition to minimum and make a new partition for ubuntu).
<wolter> where does evolution store its files?
<slinkeey> sorry..  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6489fd8d
<dare> richardM, I used gparted to make my windows partition smaller first
<wolter> I changed some things in my home dir and now its asking me for trhe whole setup again
<jcp> richardM: Have you considered using wubi?
<DocPlatypus> wolter: $HOME/.evolution and possibly some others elsewhere
<richardM> what is wubi?
<slinkeey> wubi lets you run it under windows.
<DocPlatypus> I recently did the same thing and I just added back those accounts
<jcp> richardM: It allows you to install Ubuntu and Windows at the same time, without losing any Windows data from your hard disk
<slinkeey> Run ubuntu under windows
<jcp> slinkeey: well, that's not technically accurate, as ubuntu runs by itself
<richardM> is it not better to install side by side on the HD?
<richardM> this is what i did in the past.
<jcp> richardM: You could do that. Pretty much the main advantage of wubi is the simplicity thing. The only real disadvantage is that disk access is slightly slower
<richardM> jcp: I prefer speed if I can have it: can you step me through it?
<slinkeey> jcp, but isn't windows kernel still hogging cpu cycles and mem?
<jcp> richardM: then I can't really help you, I've never installed ubuntu to a hard disk that wasn't already partitioned
<richardM> ok, thanks anyway.
<jcp> slinkeey: no, ubuntu runs by itself. It's a dual-boot setup. The only difference is, ubuntu has to have two file system drivers to access its data (ntfs, with ext3 on top) instead of just one, so disk access is a bit slower
<emmy> how can you get ubuntu to work with yahoo games? it seems to be missing a java plugin?
<slinkeey> oh ok
<richardM> slinkeey, can you step me through it?
<slinkeey> i don't use it
<richardM> ok
<jcp> emmy: Is this in FireFox
<jcp> ?
<slinkeey> I just saw that according to the wubi site it says it makes ubuntu like a windows application
<emmy> jcp, yes
<slinkeey> so I assumed it ran like a vm
<richardM> anyone know how to partition the HD via the ubuntu startup disc can step me through it?
<jcp> emmy: ok. I think you need to install java. One second though...
<r00t_> how do i run a sh file?
<slinkeey> I guess they mean normal application like you can remove it like any other application
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: Have you tried the backport modules?
<jcp> r00t_: just double-click on it
<slinkeey> kinja no
<slinkeey> why you ask?
<jcp> (in File Browser)
<jcp> slinkeey: that's correct, on the normal application thing
<chilli0> Hi , I have a bluray cd here. It doesnt show up in my computer, How can I play it. The cd player shows up with normal cds
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: Okay. Try this. "sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-karmic" -- When it's finished, reboot and come back.  Your wifi should be working fine without any dropped connections.
<chilli0> I got one disk to show up
<emmy> jcp see i thought i did when i did ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jcp> emmy: If you open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type "java", and hit enter, what does it say?
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: You tried it in VLC?
<dt3k> What file holds the different operating systems grub2 shows on bootup?
<slinkeey> Kinja... do you have  a document that explains why this will help
<dt3k> is it not grub.conf anymore?
<emmy> the program java can be found in the following packages...
<emmy> jcp ^
<slinkeey> thanks for helping.. I am curious
<jcp> And while I'm at it, I'm having a problem with my microphone where all I hear out of it is static, no matter what volume level I set it to. I've tried everything I can think of, and it literally sounds like I'm holding up the snow show to my microphone. Anyone have an idea wha'ts going on
<r00t_> jcp: thats not working
<kinja-sheep> dt3k: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  I dont think it suports it
<slinkeey> kinja: I am one that likes to read about something I am about to do.. heheh
<jcp> emmy: k, that's your problem. Open Applications -> Add/Remove, search for "Sun Java", check "Sun Java 6 Runtime" and "Sun Java 6.0 Plugin", and hit Apply
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: The problem is the security measure taking places. They're making it harder and harder.
<zetheroo> is there a utility for monitoring a mobile broadband connection?
<jcp> r00t_: what does it say?
<ae86-drifter> .
 * exodus_ms thinks he and zetheroo might be looking for the same thing
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  I know
<richardM>  anyone know how to partition the HD via the ubuntu startup disc can step me through it?
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: yeah?
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: like I have mine connected in Karmic but I would like to see what the receptivity is
<DocPlatypus> okay, I'm having a mysterious problem
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, you can try iftop
<slinkeey> kinja-sheep: I am reading this now... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: I am trying this at the moment http://debii.curtin.edu.au/~pedram/linux/10-3gubuntu.html
<DocPlatypus> just installed the latest version of Ubuntu (Karmic Koala, 9.10)
<DocPlatypus> I have a 2G USB pen drive that's often very slow to be recognized now
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, sudo apt-get install iftop   then  sudo iftop -i <interface-you-want-to-monior>
<DocPlatypus> it did this right after I reformatted it in an attempt to get it usable as a bootable drive for another system
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: but will it show my the receptivity?
<richardM>  anyone know how to partition the HD via the ubuntu startup disc can step me through it?
<surmandal> how to enable my horizontal scrolling(Touchpad) on karmic.
<DocPlatypus> *sometimes* it will work faster after doing "sudo service hal restart" for a while
<jcp> I'll be back in a bit
<DocPlatypus> any ideas?
<dare> surmandal, you cannot
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, ya, it will show upload/download etc... but not the strength of a signal if thats what you are asking
<freeksh0w86> does the 9.10 versions of MonoDevelop support writing Silverlight (via Moonlight) apps? i notice there is an unstable package for moonlight plugin...
<surmandal> how to enable my horizontal scrolling(Touchpad) on karmic. I have Option "SHMConfig" "on"set this value in xorg "
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: yeah I am looking for strength of signal
<surmandal> dare, on 9.04 it was working
<DocPlatypus> (btw, I'm a recent Debian convert... I'm starting to really like Ubuntu more)
<slinkeey> Ok I am back
<dare> yes, it doesn't anymore.. tap zones have gone too
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, well, I'm just assuming here, if you are connected via mobile broadband, you are curious about what you are recieving, looking at upload/download data will give you that
<slinkeey> Well my wireless has more bars... I guess we will see how reliable it is after installing backport modules
<surmandal> dare, is it..?
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: is it a graphical tool or only terminal based?
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo, exodus_ms: Perhaps you want nethogs -- It's a CLI -- (eg sudo nethogs eth0) -- When you're in, toggle 'm' to change modes. That's it. It's temporary but it get the job done.
<neezer> How can I troubleshoot my microphone on my HP laptop with 9.04?\
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, cli, but very powerful
<tabata> there's somebody help me
<slinkeey> Thankskinja
<slinkeey> Thanks kinja!
<tabata> need to configure my card reader
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: ok well ... its got to be graphical for my needs ....
<DocPlatypus> nobody knows?
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: No problem. Next time you have problem, look up on your wifi card.  You have AR928X. :)
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, are you more interested in something like the network applet in gnome (task bar) that shows the strength of a wifi signal
<slinkeey> ok
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, how to enable my horizontal scrolling(Touchpad) on karmic, any idea
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: did you see the link I mentioned?
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: Look under Mouse Preferences/Settings.
<knuck887> ? does anybody know how to change the "Ubuntu 9.10 *name* ttyl" text you see when shutting down? i'd prefer to just alter "ttyl"
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: that is what I am looking for ... but something that works with the Karmic setup
<sircrazy> i can see ubuntu wasnt affected by the netsplits, still 1k + members
<slinkeey> kinja.. was there something in a backport that addressed this card that the ubuntu community didn't want to release wide open?
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, ya, but I'm curious why you are using vodafone
<tabata> how to enable my cards reader on karmic
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<kinja-sheep> !tab | slinkeey
<ubottu> slinkeey: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, SHMConfig is set to on
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: That way, I can read highlighted messages easily.
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: I am not ... but I think that tool would work with anything connected to the 3G network
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: Is it toggled on under Mouse Preferences?
<slinkeey> kinja-sheep, Thank you sir..
<Mr_Lordi> any one else have to restart wireless connection after logging in?
<knuck887> yep
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, under inputdevice section
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: It is where any new features or non-security bugfixes will be coming in.
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: in any case that does not seem to work in Karmic ... does Karmic use wvdial to make the 3G broadband devices work?
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, have you checked here to see if your card is supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<slinkeey> ok
<Mr_Lordi> knuck887: is that a "yep" to my question?
<neezer> anyone know about built in microphones on HP laptops?
<jaqque> well hi all!   i'm haivng a bit of a network problem.
<kinja-sheep> !kernel | slinkeey
<knuck887> mr_lordi yes
<ubottu> slinkeey: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: supported by what?
<DocPlatypus> okay
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, nevermind, thats for intrepid
<DocPlatypus> just now tried to fsck the filesystem on it and it's *very* slow
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: If your Wifi does not work, it's not OS, it's the kernel. :O
<Hunt2> how can i chek my cpu? command??
<Mr_Lordi> knuck887: are you like me and just too lazy to fix it or have you looked for a fix yet?
<millertimek1a2m3> no offense, and I ask this in all honesty-do you guys think that ubuntu is watered down in any way in terms of capability in order to reach a more simple user base?
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: Did you check under Mouse preferences though?
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: my USD dongle is working ... it connects and I am online ...
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, checking to see if your mobile broadband card is supported in Ubutu
<knuck887> too lazy, just saying i do too. i've noticed it's only rough when i'm around a lot of networks
<slinkeey> kinja-sheep, WIFI is working great now
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, there is no touchpad option
<Mr_Lordi> millertimek1a2m3: no. it mostly depends on what you want to do
<kinja-sheep> !ot | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jaqque> first off, and possibly mopst importantly, ubuntu is not debian. so all my knowledge is useless. i have a system, i am in the admin and adm groups. i set up wireless networking apparently for my _own_ account, but not for anyone else.
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, only general and accessibility
<jaqque> how do is et it up for everyone that logs in?
<Khisanth> millertimek1a2m3: not really
<Mr_Lordi> knuck887: ok. thanks.
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, ya, but you are looking for software to show you a graphical representation of your connection strenght
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: What make/model?
<millertimek1a2m3> kinja-sheep, sorry i seem to get off subject a lot
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, karmic, acer 5610
<Khisanth> millertimek1a2m3: if I wanted to be silly I could still go and build everything myself or somewhere between that and building nothing :)
<zetheroo> exodus_ms: yes ... but what will checking if its supported do towards that?
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, in 9.04 it was working, after upgrading to karmik it is not working
<Mr_Lordi> millertimek1a2m3: i think it has everything most people need in a way that is not watered down. would you call OSX watered down?
<slinkeey> kinja-sheep, Well I don't want to bug you too much...  You seam to keep yourself pretty busy without my help....  You have a great day and a happy new year if i don't run into you before then.
<millertimek1a2m3> Khisanth, what were you talking about with building everything?
<sasori2501> any vbox users here? having trouble installing on a fresh install.  and vbox chat is useless.
<Khisanth> it means it everything that can be done with any other distro can still be done with ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> slinkeey: I'm glad to help people out. I have to RTFM on search engines to read and review stuffs. Solutions too.  Enjoy your freedom from wired connections. :)
<millertimek1a2m3> Mr_Lordi, well no. I mean... i've talked to some "purists"/people that think that people that don't have extensive knowledge of the internals of linux shouldn't use it
<millertimek1a2m3> and they seem to give me the impression that
<slinkeey> I usuallly google search the ubuntu forums with good luck
<jaqque> anyone? netowrking? wireless? works? only for me? no one else?
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: When you told me the SHMconfig thing, I assumed you read http://tinyurl.com/yehl4rm ?
<millertimek1a2m3> ubuntu brings a lot of people that don't know what they're doing to the user base...
<slinkeey> kinja-sheep, I am never the first to run into the problem so the answers is usually in the ubuntu forums..:)
<Khisanth> millertimek1a2m3: if that is their requirement then most people in world shouldn't be using a computer
<millertimek1a2m3> Khisanth, right lol
<Khisanth> that also includes stuff like cellphones and game consoles and TVs these days
<millertimek1a2m3> anyway, [this question goes out to the whole channel] i asked earlier about bash files in ubuntu
<Khisanth> so uh ... slightly more technological than the Amish?
<Mr_Lordi> millertimek1a2m3: Thats how people learn what they are doing :)
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, have you looked at the netspeed applet?
<slinkeey> kinja-sheep, Wireless is a dirty word..  :) I work in the wire and cable industry!! :) heheheeheheh
<millertimek1a2m3> like... ~/.profile ~/.bash_logout ~/.bash_login
<millertimek1a2m3> Khisanth, lol i know.
<enherit> I'm using Jaunty. When installign libmozjs-dev (trying to compile CouchDB), it requires firefox-3.5 removed. How can I install it without removing firefox?
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, I have to apologize, I dont know if you are connecting via a usb dongle, pcmcia card etc
<DocPlatypus> anyone? I just find it really odd that a USB drive like this would start to be *this* slow on *this* PC and work fine on my mom's Windows XP laptop
<millertimek1a2m3> it seems that ~/.profile is run by the login shell
<DocPlatypus> when I go to fsck the light doesn't even flash as rapidly as it should
<DocPlatypus> it's like the computer is waiting for something
<dare> DocPlatypus, do u have usb 2.0
<DocPlatypus> dare: it's USB 1.1
<millertimek1a2m3> every time, but I can't find a logout file to edit that will work. i've tried ~/.logout ~/.bash_logout
<DocPlatypus> but that is *not* the issue
<dare> DocPlatypus, there's the problem?
<DocPlatypus> dare: NO
<millertimek1a2m3> everything i even went to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185446 and found that I should make it /etc/bash.bash_logout
<millertimek1a2m3> that didn't work either
<DocPlatypus> it NEVER took this long to fsck under Debian
<DocPlatypus> the light is NOT flashing as rapidly as it used to
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, that option is already set on my xorg.conf file
<DocPlatypus> other drives work fine at full USB 1.1 speed
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: How about syndaemon -t -d?  You might want to restart your X.
<exodus_ms> zetheroo, this might be helpful in karmic, since the vodafone is not offically supported, might be best to compile --> http://www.pcurtis.com/ubuntu-mobile.htm#vmc
<DocPlatypus> and do not take this long to fsck
<DocPlatypus> or mount or read or write or whatever
<hyperstream> ls
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone find a way to get a script to run on logout every time?
<surmandal> already restarted many times :)
<tatootian> hi does anyone know why centos is working better than ubuntu
<tatootian> ?
<bazhang> tatootian, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<surmandal> sybdaemon -t -d kinja-sheep it gives the error "Unable to find a synaptics device."
<tatootian> what do yo umean?
<tatootian> i'm asking a question, this isn't offtopic
<slinkeey> tatootian, isn't that question subjective?
<tatootian> you must be fucking retarded or something
<tatootian> no
<bazhang> tatootian, watch the language and the attitude
<tatootian> bazhang, you know, i got this shit from you last time
<tatootian> you're worthless
<tatootian> why do you continue to talk and give me warnings
<FloodBot4> tatootian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> !attitude | tatootian
<ubottu> tatootian: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Khisanth> DocPlatypus: even for usb 1.1 there still can be low-speed and full-speed differences which is around 8x
<slinkeey> tatootian,  It is not like hired these people to work on your network.. Give them a break..
<DocPlatypus> Khisanth: this is far more than 8 times slower
<Khisanth> for a fsck it could simply be really bad news ...
<wolter> where is flash plugin saved? I changed home dir and suddenly I don't have a homedir
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: You edit something in Xorg.  You will have to restart your X. Have you done that yet? You can do it in TTY or reboot. You decide.
<millertimek1a2m3> tatootian, are you still here?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: ~/.mozilla/plugins (for me, x86_64)
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, yes
<DocPlatypus> suspect empty 2G drive, 1:05.59 elapsed. empty 512M drive, 0:01.92 elapsed. both ext4, both USB 1.1, same hub, same cable, same bus.
<dare> surmandal, don't waste your time.. I tried every solution in first 10 pages of google results to get horizontal scroll working
<DocPlatypus> this same drive works fine on a Windows XP laptop
<DocPlatypus> and always worked fine on this PC on Debian
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, dare but there must be a solution isn't it
<slinkeey> NIGHT ALL!
<Hue> hi
<slinkeey> Morning comes too fast for me
<wolter> thanks kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Np.
<FlynDice> Is there a fix for Xorg high cpu usage with Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.31-17-generic besides going back and using an older kernel?
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: Paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to http://pastebin.com/ -- I'm still searching for solutions though.
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.com/d742f090f
<IdleOne> !love
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: You tried gsynaptics ?
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, while trying to open gsynaptics "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<surmandal> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<napster> Hi al...
<neezer> does anyone know how to configure a microphone on 9.04 for skype?
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: I see "on" -- not " true"
<napster> neezer, Hmm pretty well
<neezer> My skype settings for the microphone are Pulseaudio server (local)
<HFSPLUS> How big should virtualbox be?
<neezer> any help would be greatly appreciated napster!
<richardM> my ubuntu crashed, i had to reboot from a CD, can read the file system, but because I am not logged on with my username etc I dont have permission to read the files, any ideas?
<bastidrazor> HFSPLUS: #vbox might be a good place to ask.
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, before there was "true", it was not working, after googling I have found that "on" should work
<HFSPLUS> for the ubuntu vhd
<HFSPLUS> on my win 7
<napster> neezer, In preference->input devices
<neezer> when I talk with my fiance i can see her and she can see me. I can hear her, but she cannot hear me.
<neezer> napster, in m skype options.
<neezer> *my
<kheera> richardM: there is probably some mount trick that will get that file system opened up so you can access it...
<napster> neezer, Yes. From the pop up menu of the tray icon
<dare> HFSPLUS, I manage with 6-10gb
<HFSPLUS> napster they shouldve called that application crapster
<neezer> yes.
<HFSPLUS> thanks dare
<kheera> richardM: also make sure you are tryign to read the files as root... sudo ls, sudo cd, etc...
<napster> HFSPLUS, lol
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: Ensure that xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed and paste your /var/log/Xorg*.log
<napster> neezer, You got the idea?
<HFSPLUS> yup 4 hours sleep tonight thanks to the train that comes early
<neezer> when I right click on the skype check mark then go to options.
<HFSPLUS> bye!
<neezer> I went there but there is no way to configure the microphone.
<richardM> kheera: i am just logged on straight from the CD, and am reading the file system via the desktop etc
<napster> neezer, I don't understatnd
<neezer> I am going into the skype options to try to get my microphone to work.
<neezer> I'm not sure if that is what I need to do or not though.
<kinja-sheep> surmandal: You saw this too, right?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<napster> neezer, Go private now
<underdev> hi, i notice tcl/tk isn't available in the Ubuntu Software Center- what process is there for something being considered for inclusion?
<surmandal> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.com/d1136514d
<kheera> how do I open file browser as root?
<bazhang> !info tcl | underdev
<ubottu> underdev: tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<richardM> thanks kheera
<underdev> ty bazhang
<underdev> i know its available
<rad_sci_guy> kheera:  I just type sudo nautilus in the command line
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | rad_sci_guy
<ubottu> rad_sci_guy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kaustav> hi
<evilsherpa> hey all
<underdev> i guess i am somewhat evangelizing here- i would like to see it included as an option in the Ubuntu Software Center
<underdev> just wondering if there was a process that i could go through
<underdev> a formal petition, or putting together a package
<bmk789> anyone know the trick to getting eclipse to start? ive tried running it in terminal, hangs a few seconds and closes with no output
<defconxxx> hey whats going on
<evilsherpa> um, did a fresh install of ubuntu on this machine, but i have another HDD in this machine which seems to be not mounting, also I have a nas with a 200 and a 500GIG drive, which i cant even see, but can drive xbmc from the net so know tht the drives are still active
<evilsherpa> any idea how to get those mounted and back to happyness
<evilsherpa> ?
<kheera> thanks rad_sci_guy
<kinja-sheep> evilsherpa: "sudo fdisk -l" and see if you can see those HDDs.
<evilsherpa> kinja i think i found them
<evilsherpa> just can access them
<kinja-sheep> !fstab | evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kinja-sheep> evilsherpa: Read that and set up mounting points for those other HDDs. :o
<evilsherpa> kinja http://www.pastebin.org/69566
<kinja-sheep> evilsherpa: Also, there are !mount if you're interested.
<kinja-sheep> !mount | evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<evilsherpa> thnks kinja, im on it
<neezer> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DocPlatypus> I've noticed a lot of things do not show up in Ubuntu Software Center.
<hqdat> dvd
<kinja-sheep> DocPlatypus: Use "aptitude search packageName" to find what you're looking for.
<Madpilot> DocPlatypus, if it doesn't have a menu entry after it's installed, generally speaking it won't show in the Software Centre
<DocPlatypus> and I can understand what they are trying to do with USC... but it would be nice *not* to have to resort to aptitude for some things like kinja-sheep has suggested
<Madpilot> DocPlatypus, use Synpaptic instead
<DocPlatypus> Madpilot: noted... I am used to aptitude, as of last time I tried Synaptic it didn't track dependencies like aptitude
<DocPlatypus> for all I know USC doesn't either
<jaysern_> compiz was sucking up all the resources, i removed some of the compiz packages with apt-get remove, now i can't get into gdm
<DocPlatypus> USC is one hell of a nice concept though. type the name of a package, and two clicks later it's installing
<jaysern_> or at least gdm loads and only shows terminal window
<jaysern_> any idea how to get gdm
<evilsherpa> compiz really should eat that many resources
<evilsherpa> i mean i have an old machine and im not feeling any compiz stress
<jaysern_> well, now i can't get gdm to fully load
<DocPlatypus> and maybe I'm just too old-school with command line and pipe-based utilities
<wolter> evilsherpa, and can you believe there are compiz haters out there?
<jaysern_> i'm not a hater .. i just want gdm back
<DocPlatypus> what is or was the alternative to compiz?
<DocPlatypus> I don't think I have it here, my system/video are too old to support OpenGL natively
<kinja-sheep> wolter: You can't have Yin without Yang.
<kinja-sheep> DocPlatypus: metacity
<wolter> hah
<jaqque> i'm back. wireless is still a SNAFU:wqorks when i doa GUI logi, but at no other time.
<evilsherpa> wolter, just never had any problems with it
<wolter> evilsherpa, yeah me neither.. kinda
<jaqque> any clues? google is sueless
<DocPlatypus> yeah, I'm running just straight metacity
<DocPlatypus> of course, I'm also the whacko that did the live CD install with only 256M RAM
<DocPlatypus> yes, it is possible
<bmk789> anyone know the trick to getting eclipse to start? ive tried running it in terminal, hangs a few seconds and closes with no output
<wolter> DocPlatypus, if you want metacity to look better, enable [compositing_manager] at [/apps/metacity] in [gconf]
<evilsherpa> yeh in the beginning, but that was like 4 distros ago
<evilsherpa> kinja-sheep, how do i tell which of the 2hdds in my machine has ubuntu on it?
<mneptok> evilsherpa: df -h
<mneptok> evilsherpa: which is formatted with a Linux filesystem?
<kinja-sheep> evilsherpa: Which one did you install it on? You should see a Boot star in "sudo fdisk -l"
<kevdog> Anyone here been able to tether Ubuntu to Droid?
<c3101> evilsherpa, fdisk -l, will show the partitions on all disks, look for the one with linux on it
<nastas> hi all
<_ganymede> kevdog: what is a droid?
<kinja-sheep> _ganymede: Android
<kevdog> Moto droid phone!
<kinja-sheep> _ganymede: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_android
<kevdog> android
<_ganymede> :)
<danirc> I have a question regarding Ubuntu 9.04 running on VMware.
<_ganymede> kevdog: not mountable?
<danirc> When I go to Administration, and then to Hardware Drivers, I get a blank window where the only option is to close.
<danirc> is there a way to have Ubuntu fetch drivers without a gui?
<evilsherpa> mneptok,  and kinja-sheep and c3101 - what happened here is i accidentally deleted my boot partician an thought 'stuff it' havnt reinstalled since windows2000 its time to reinstall
<evilsherpa> so that hdd was a ext2 or ext3 drive
<evilsherpa> im formatting it
<c3101> danirc: that will only display proprietary drivers needed by your system, if any
<neezer> what is the best way to totally remove a program and all of the config files for it?
<mneptok> neezer: apt-get purge
<c3101> danirc: as it is an empty box, it means that there is no 3rd party drivers needed for your VM "box"
<neezer> ok. then I should be able to reinstall the program with a fresh install?
<mneptok> neezer: correct
<llutz> neezer: even purge won't delete personal configs from your $HOME
<danirc> Thanks c3101!
<neezer> does skype create any configs in $home that I would need to remove also llutz?
<evilsherpa> possibly destroying a whole lotta happyness
<danirc> The reason I inquired was because no sound will play.
<llutz> neezer: ~/.Skype (or .skype)
<danirc> So, I suspect I'm having problems with VMware or a driver issue.
<_ganymede> thanks for the link kinja...very cool...do want
<neezer> just remove the folder llutz?
<kevdog> _ganymede: ?
<llutz> neezer:yes
<kinja-sheep> _ganymede: :)
<c3101> danirc, are you having any problems with the VM ?
<_ganymede> kevdog:i am assuming they use a mini-usb
<danirc> It appears to be working fine, and I'm able to play videos. However, there isn't sound.
<_ganymede> plug it in
<c3101> danirc, what is the base OS ?
<danirc> On this machine, it is Vista. When I've ran Ubuntu off of live mode by itself, it has worked well. So perhaps, it could be a problem with Vista or VM?
<_ganymede> kevdog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7446857&postcount=8
<c3101> danirc, might be the VM settings in VMware, should bot have any problems,
<nameo0> i need help installing a game using an iso image that i copied from my flash drive
<danirc> c3101, I'm going to tinker with the settings and reboot. Thanks for your help.
<_ganymede> nameo0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages
<atlef> nameo0: rightclick in nautilus and open with archive mounter
<kevdog> _ganymede: ehh -- that link is no good -- I'm talking about wireless tethering -- who needs a wire!!!
<neezer> I got an odd error when trying to install skype with sudo apt-get install skype. it says package skype is not available but is referred to by another backage.
<neezer> *package
<neezer> I just did sudo apt-get purge skype, and I removed the .Skype folder. Then I restarted and tried to reinstall it.
<neezer> any ideas on installing skype?
<llutz> neezer: if i read right, they took it out from medibuntu. use that one from skype.com
<LordXenu> neezer, did you add a repository that provides a skype package? I don't believe the stock ones do
<neezer> I didn't...how do I do that LordXenu
<kandjar> hi there
<LordXenu> neezer, what llutz said, just grab the .deb from the skype website
<LordXenu> that'd be the easy way
<neezer> in synaptic my skype-common is green meaning that it is installed right?
<kandjar> is it possible to setup rtorrent to dld the files onto a windows partition?
<neezer> how can that be if I just did a purge?
<kandjar> is it recommended?
<_ganymede> kevdog: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tether+android+ubuntu
<llutz> kandjar: why not, if your user has rw-access
<kandjar> my concern is: the windows box has a auto-update activated so it's possible to have the windows box rebooting during the night
<neezer> so how do I "just grab the .deb" from skype....I'm not that good yet..
<neezer> I'd love to learn though.
<kinja-sheep> neezer: .deb is like .exe in Winblows World.
<pranay> hi , i want to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 8.10 , what should be the best way to do it? . If i go by update manager it shows 9.04 is available and is data lost during upgradation ?
<llutz> kandjar: not very nice to reboot a box, during rtorrent wants to write to :)
<neezer> so I can just download the file and away I go kinja-sheep?
<kandjar> i just would like an automatic way to transfer the dlded files back to the windows box, my linux server has only 50gb or diskspace
<defconxxx> hey anyone in california
<kinja-sheep> neezer: Yup. Grab the file. Double-click on it. Watch it installing right before your eyes and away you go.
<kandjar> llutz: agree :)
<srv> how to set the metric of network interfaces?
<srv> i have 2 interfaces
<llutz> kinja-sheep: it isn't. if you want to compare with windows, a .deb is more like a .msi
<slowhands> hey. I upgraded to 9.10 lately and no OpenGL programs I've wrote seem to work. even the simplest one. my problem specifically is a black screen whenever I run an OpenGL program. if I switch window, I can see very briefly see the OpenGL program work before it switches.
<c3101> srv: man ifconfig
<kinja-sheep> llutz: That is very very true!
<slowhands> any ideas as to what it could be?
<srv> it says metric ioctl not supported
<neezer> Kinja-sheep: from skype, there is only options for 8.04 and 8.10...will installing the 8.10 64 bit be a bad thing if i'm running 9.04?
<c3101> srv, nasty, what NICs you've got ?
<pranay> kinja-sheep:hi , i want to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 8.10 , what should be the best way to do it? . If i go by update manager it shows 9.04 is available and is data lost during upgradation ?
<srv> c3101: how to find out?
<c3101> srv, sudo lspci -v | less
<rww> prefrontal: you need to upgrade to 9.04 and then upgrade to 9.10, so use update-manager. No, you shouldn't lose data during the upgrade, but backuping your data first is recommended.
<rww> prefrontal: sorry, mistab
<rww> pranay: see above
<kinja-sheep> neezer: I remember a factoid about using older version but I can't find it. It should be okay.
<kinja-sheep> !skype | neezer (if you haven't seen it yet).
<ubottu> neezer (if you haven't seen it yet).: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<EvilTwin> ll
<EvilTwin> Hi all
<EvilTwin> got a little question
<neezer> kinja-sheep: thanks for the links!
<EvilTwin> any help?
<llutz> kinja-sheep: maybe you should keep your downloads on the linux-box and use a script to upload it after finishing to your win-box
<llutz> kandjar: ^^ sry
<kinja-sheep> llutz: Fsck the win-box. :O
<srv> c3101: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<llutz> kinja-sheep: fanboys next door please
<EvilTwin> I run 9.10, got mouse with the back and forward buttons on it and i am Left handed so  i need to swap them, any ideas?
<c3101> srv, hmmm, dunno if it's supported on those, seeing a lot of complaints on google about realtek, maybe try a intel or broadcom NIC if you could
<pranay> rww:thanks , but can it also be done with a 9.10  dvd?
<EvilTwin> I run 9.10, got mouse with the back and forward buttons on it and i am Left handed so  i need to swap them, any ideas?
<EvilTwin> guess I came to the wrong place
<adante> hi guys can anybody recommend a place to get assistance
<mechcozmo> hello, i am having difficulty getting a wifi card (Broadcom BCM4306, recognized by the system via the hardware drivers thing) to connect to a WPA network
<llutz> EvilTwin: you could try to swap it using a fdi-file in /etc/hal....
<jtaji> EvilTwin: it's in Mouse preferences
<Kartagis> !info libesmtp
<ubottu> Package libesmtp does not exist in karmic
<atlef> adante: what do you mean
<atlef> ?
<Kartagis> !find libesmtp
<ubottu> Found: libesmtp-dev, libesmtp5
<EvilTwin> thanks llutz and jtji
<EvilTwin> will check
<rww> pranay: I'm not familiar with the DVD; I know the alternate CD iso can do it, maybe the DVD can too. You'd need a 9.04 and 9.10 ones, though, I think.
<Kartagis> !find libmysql
<ubottu> Found: libmysql-java, libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqlclient16, libmysqlclient16-dev, libmysqld-dev (and 12 others)
<rww> pranay: the instructions would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<s00p> how do I tell whether my processor is 64-bit or 32-bit?
<s00p> is there some sort of hmm... gcc switch that will tell me sizeof(void *)?
<c3101> s00p, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<s00p> ty c3101
<Richie086> hey been using linux for quite a few years im new to ubantu tho..  I just installed samba and edited the config file, i went to restart it using /etc/init.d and noticed there was not a samba service..  how do i restart samba in ubantu?
<EvilTwin> llutz looked at the /etc/hal/fdi/poluci/....
<EvilTwin> and saw nothing about the mouse
<oletimer> Hello, from first time user, this is a test
<pshr_> how list the open files using comman
<Guest59823> hello there, i have a question about startscripts in ubuntu. When i have the script i wanna start and also symlinks in /etc/rcX.d/ will it be started even i set the symlinks manuallly? instead of useing update-rc.d?
<pshr_> d
<s00p> I don't see this info there c3101
<adante> atlef: just need some assistance getting audio working and haven't had any luck on irc or ubuntuforums so i was wondering if there were other places i could get help
<Guest59823> the script is located in /etc/init.d with proper rights set
<kandjar> s00p: what the model name?
<s00p> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz
<pizo> hey all
<mechcozmo> can anyone help my get a wifi card talking to my network?  ubuntu sees the card, but wpasupplicant does not seem to be working
<s00p> I'll just gcc a printf("%u", sizeof(void *))
<pizo> yea
<pizo> wifi is easy specially on ubuntu
<pranay> rww: thanks a lot
<bcw006> mechcozmo: is your network setup with wpa?
<kandjar> s00p: i believe it's a 64b
<mechcozmo> bcw006: yes
<mechcozmo> bcw006: Ubuntu sees the card, installed the drivers for it, but I can't seem to control it
<bcw006> mechcozmo: have you tested your card to work without wpa?
<mechcozmo> bcw006: in another machine
<s00p> sizeof(void *) == 4
<kandjar> s00p: that wont be necessary right :)
<s00p> meh, I know :(
<bcw006> mechcozmo: I had luck using wicd
<hellrazor> hm... why isn't alsa saving the mixer setting when shutting down....
<mechcozmo> bcw006: oh, sorry, thought you said with WPA
<kandjar> if it said 8 that would have solved the problem :)
<s00p> what will happen if I install 64-bit drivers on a 32-bit FreeBSD platform?
<vegombrei> is there a way to install windows 7 virtually?
<mechcozmo> bcw006: i can't take down the entire network... the rest of the family is using it
<s00p> yeh that's what I was hoping for
<mechcozmo> s00p: won't work
<mechcozmo> !info wicd
<s00p> mechcozmo: lol I know... but... will it kill my system? D:
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<atlef> !patience | adante
<ubottu> adante: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<llutz> vegombrei: use virtualbox, kvm, vmware, what you like, and install it
<mechcozmo> s00p: well, it won't catch fire
<kandjar> s00p: http://processorfinder.intel.com/DetailsPrinterFriendly.aspx?sSpec=SLAVG
<bcw006> mechcozmo: The default network manager should be able to accept your wpa password and connect you, you might try WICD otherwise.
<mechcozmo> bcw006: the "network-manager" package?
<bcw006> mechcozmo: it should have come pre-installed.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<mechcozmo> bcw006: Mythbuntu 9.10
<s00p> yes kandjar I checked that
<mechcozmo> bcw006: network-manager is pre-installed
<kandjar> s00p: and ur not convinced?
<mechcozmo> bcw006: i don't see it in the Applications menu, though
<s00p> I'm guessing em64t means "extended memory 64 tech" -- aka 64bit... but should I just install the 32-bit driver just in case?
<bcw006> mechcozmo: hmm, not sure
<moultrie> hey
<mechcozmo> s00p: that is a 64-bit processor, but is your world 64-bit?
<mechcozmo> bcw006: i'll install wicd and cross my fingers
<s00p> well idk...
<s00p> it's a generic freebsd install
<bcw006> mechcozmo: i'm not familiar with mythbuntu or xfce (the window manager it appears mythbuntu uses)
<s00p> i should be asking ##freebsd
<vegombrei> llutz: but does it work as well? thing is i need to install windows for my girlfriend .. i have quite a powerfull pc core i7 6 gb ram 2gb ati .. i think my processor can handle it but i need a solution that would work seamlessly and wouldnt break down too often
<dexter> ola
<mechcozmo> bcw006: it's pretty GNOME-like
<dexter> algum brasikeiro aqui?
<superboki> vegombrei: i'd go with xp, she wont mind i'am sure
<mechcozmo> s00p: did you install a 64-bit world?
<superboki> vegombrei: using virtualbox
<bcw006> mechcozmo: yea, i just don't know about the network manager applet.  Either way, in wicd, I know you can spawn that from the command line and just run with it
<s00p> mechcozmo: hmmm I'm guessing 32-bit. damn. ohh well, reinstall for me :P
<llutz> vegombrei: it should, just disable all that fancy useless gimmicks/effects
<mechcozmo> bcw006: it's just tricky... MythTV is nice, but a bit temperamental
<mechcozmo> s00p: it takes about 20 minutes, really
<bcw006> mechcozmo: yea, I had it setup a few years ago in Gentoo using fluxbox, but that was on a wired connection
<mechcozmo> bcw006: "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."
<bcw006> mechcozmo: yea, network manager was uninstalled when you installed wicd
<dexter> ola
<s00p> mmmmmeh
<dexter> ola
<bcw006> mechcozmo: wicd is a replacement
<dexter> ola
<mechcozmo> bcw006: pretty violent way of telling me it uninstalled it, then
<voidmage> i usually use the winepulse ppa (neil-aldur), but it hasn't been updated since 1.1.31. is there another winepulse ppa that's more recent that ic an use?
<vegombrei> superboki: no dude she insists on windows 7 and keeps taunting that my pc is a piece of crap .. it hurts considering the pains i took to build it
<s00p> I see no DVD for ia64 :( and only have 1 blank dvd
<mechcozmo> s00p: uh... netinstall?
<llutz> s00p: ia64 = itanium, i doubt you have one
<bcw006> mechcozmo: yea. I think you should be able to type wicd in a terminal and it should bring up a nice menu
<mechcozmo> s00p: i always download the system so that it's running the latest -RELEASE
<adante> atlef: thanks, i realise this, hence why i am asking for other resources for assistance
<mechcozmo> s00p: tends to work pretty well, although downloading the ports collection can take a bit on a slow connection
<mechcozmo> s00p: but you have to do it anyway
<s00p> heh, you can do that... but be aware release at the moment has USB race conditions ;)
<s00p> mechcozmo: no I don't.
<vegombrei> superboki: we need to figure out a way for windows 7 to work
<mechcozmo> s00p: er, whatever the good one is... 7.2, IIRC
<s00p> ahh, stable
<mechcozmo> s00p: yes, that.  my box doesn't have USB ports on it anyway...
<mechcozmo> s00p: what are you doing that you won't install ports?
<s00p> 7.2 is legacy release/stable
<mechcozmo> bcw006: it isn't happy
<mechcozmo> bcw006: going to restart, see if that'll do it
<llutz> !ot | s00p mechcozmo
<ubottu> s00p mechcozmo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<s00p> mechcozmo: programming
<vegombrei> anyone here successfully running windows 7 virtually?
<s00p> ty llutz, because I see this channel is very active on the on-topic section ;)
<llutz> s00p: doesn't matter
<kandjar> what's the best way to automatically copy files over to a windows box?
<ziroday> kandjar: samba?
<vegombrei> ?
<kandjar> ziroday: probably
<bcw006> I am setting up a fresh xsession for xmonad, and I am not getting any sound.  What do I need to do to get audio?
<s00p> ok, a question for anyone except llutz... it's the same as the previous question because my machine is the same ;)
<mechcozmo> s00p: you can always choose not to install ports when you do a netinstall.  the other advantage is my CD burner can only write ~100MB of good data before dying, and a netinstall cd is ~60MB :)
<kandjar> probably over samba.. but that doesn't give me a solution :)
<s00p> mechcozmo: get new burner lol
<ziroday> kandjar: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mechcozmo> s00p: don't feel like it... the last CD i burned was a 7.0-STABLE boot CD, and so far, so good, installing 7.2 from it even
<kandjar> ziroday: well, i want to setup my linux box to dld torrent stuff
<atlef> vegombrei: yes, using vbox non-ose version
<ziroday> kandjar: okay
<kandjar> for that i'll use rtorrent
<s00p> net-install wouldn't work for me
<superboki> how to get exact info about certain mounted filesystem, including the server version, ect ?
<kandjar> but when the torrent are dlded i want to move them to the windows box
<s00p> because I need to install either 32-bit or 64-bit drivers for my network card ;)
<mechcozmo> s00p: doesn't matter your boot medium, just matters what you lay down on the disk
<ziroday> kandjar: okay, well you can use a samba share to share the torrent directory and access that from your windows machine as you need
<mechcozmo> bcw006: thanks, wicd claims to be working
<mechcozmo> bcw006: i'll play with it and see if it continues to...
<s00p> mechcozmo: I did try. neither FreeBSD or Ubuntu support my wifi/ethernet card natively
<kandjar> ziroday: i guess; but it wont be automatic
<ziroday> kandjar: not unless you do some scripting windows side
<bcw006> mechcozmo: glad it works. That's what I'm using for xmonad.
<vegombrei> atlef: you are successfully running windows 7 virtually?
<kandjar> mmm
<mechcozmo> s00p: sir, if i had a paddle, i would give it to you, as you seem to be in more need of it than i.
<anon^_^> Any Ubuntu devs in here?
<anon^_^> or members of the Ubuntu bug team
<dexter> hi
<dexter> i need help
<atlef> vegombrei: yes
<ziroday> anon^_^: probably, but there is also #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-devel, remember to read their respective topics
<dexter> cold you helpme?
<anon^_^> thanks ziroday
<ziroday> dexter: we can try, just ask your question
<atlef> vegombrei: or that is to say, it has been a while since i last tried it
<n00p> mechcozmo: doesn't really bother me
<dexter> i from Brasil
<atlef> vegombrei: about when the RC came out
<dexter> any one her espek portugues?
<n00p> I got the drivers installed on this one, not sure which ones I used unfortunately...
<vegombrei> atlef: wow, but it works without breaking down often?
<mechcozmo> n00p: then quit yer bitchin' :-p
<n00p> mechcozmo: quit yer bitchin' regarding my bitchin'
<shyam_k> is there a dictionary on computer terms packaged?
<ziroday> !br | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mechcozmo> n00p: what hardware are you running?
 * shyam_k just installed dict-jargon and dict-vera
<dexter> you elcome
<n00p> that of a dell inspiron 1525...
<vegombrei> atlef: ok lemme look up vbox
<atlef> vegombrei: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<krzychu> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloadhttp://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloadshttp://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mechcozmo> n00p: no idea what that might mean
<bcw006> I've got alsa and pulseaudio daemons running but I'm not getting any sound.  Is there something else that needs to be spawned to get sound?
<n00p> mechcozmo: google it
<Ashish> how do we compile C programs using codelite?
<moultrie> bcw006:  are all your cords pluged in correctly
<mechcozmo> n00p: a basic laptop
<bcw006> moultrie: yea, it's a laptop
<moultrie> bcw006  are the drivers installed
<bcw006> moultrie: yea, it works in gnome
<bcw006> moultrie: but I am building a custom xsession for xmonad, in which it does not work
<moultrie> bcw006  what apperating system are you running
<TheSarge> I have 3 Partitions 1 being NTFS with win7 one being NTFS just for storage and another EXT4 for linux, I wanna get rida linux on this machine. But I have grub installed and fear I will not be able to boot windows if I nuke the ext4 partition? Any Sugestions?
<TheSarge> I hate to remove Ubuntu cause I love it but it is not my machine...
<pranay> rww: is the alternate cd a live cd??
<llutz> TheSarge: use win-cd (fixmbr) and delete the linux-partition then
<Madpilot> pranay, no, it's the text-based installer
<Guest49390> hello, was moving from an old system o anew system, I logged in the terminal on the new system, ran sshd and started copying old stuff from the old notebook over ssh. I did something wrong and now the new system gives me ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not set up properly, is there a way to troubleshoot that?
<bcw006> moultrie: i just installed 9.10 x86_64 on a lenova x61 tablet
<TheSarge> llutz:  Is there any chance of a non Boot CD option? I have no Optical drive (Netbook), and booting a usb drive is a hassle. What about BCDedit?
<moultrie> bcw006: are you duel booting
<bcw006> moultrie: nope, it's straight up ubuntu
<llutz> TheSarge: i think there are several ways, basically you just need to rewrite a valid ms-mbr before deleting linux-partition
<rww> pranay: no
<pranay> Madpilot: ok
<moultrie> bcw006: has it worked before
<bcw006> moultrie: yea it works in gnome
<bcw006> moultrie: just not in xmonad
<TheSarge> llutz: Do you know a way without sing the bootdisk?
<llutz> TheSarge: no
<Guest49390> hello, was moving from an old system o anew system, I logged in the terminal on the new system, ran sshd and started copying old stuff from the old notebook over ssh. I did something wrong and now the new system gives me ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not set up properly, is there a way to troubleshoot that?
<TheSarge> Okay then, real useful...
<moultrie> bcw006: hm i'm not sure about whats wrong   are you sure the system is compadable
<llutz> TheSarge: better ask in ##windows
<TheSarge> llutz: Grub is installed to the MBR so nuking the liux partitons will be okay right?
<TheSarge> Oh wait all the files reside on the linux partitions..
<llutz> TheSarge: if you nuke it, grub won'tboot anymore as it cannot find stage2
<TheSarge> llutz: Ya just realized that, damn I need that space
<bcw006> moultrie: yea, it's just sound.  And it works in gnome but not xmonad.  I've checked it's not muted, I've checked several different audio applications.  Alsa is started, the pulseaudio daemon is started.  I'm at a loss for why it isn't working.
<llutz> TheSarge: that why i said, you have to restore mbr _before_ nuking
<moultrie> bcw006: thats really strange i don't know what to say about that sorry
<bcw006> moultrie: thanks anyways
<switchcat> Greetings, I have a laptop with a built-in flash card reader.. where am I likely to find out if flash cards installed in it are recognized or not, or does anybody have any suggestions of programs to install?  the flash card did not come up like a USB HD would on
<TheSarge> llutz: No I didn't do it lol. I mean I made the realazation in my head.
<llutz> TheSarge: does your linux still run?
<llutz> TheSarge: "testdisk" should be able to write a new mbr
<evilsherpa> hey all, im following steps in http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ but at step sudo smbpasswd -a <username> i get this response evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<evilsherpa> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<FloodBot4> evilsherpa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pranay> \quit thanks
<evilsherpa> sorry
<SingAlong1> hi all
<SingAlong1> My ubuntu machine can connect to my windows machine. but my ubuntu machine isnt able to connect to another ubuntu machine. only a windows network icon appears in the network tab of Nautilus
<SingAlong1> anyone?
<bastidrazor> SingAlong1: install openssh-server on all ubuntu machines then goto Places>connect to server using ssh .. type in their internal IP. also you can create a bookmark whcih will be available in Places.
<SingAlong1> bastidrazor: thanks
<krzychu> hello my question how to onfigure pine ?
<krzychu> configure*
<llutz> krzychu: edit ~/.pinerc
<za> i am going out for a week and wont be using my laptop for more than 10-15 days. how should i store my laptop for such long storage durations? i am worried my battery would decay!
<SingAlong1> bastidrazor: I installed openssh-server and also know the IPs of my machines. how do i connect to them? using normal ssh commands?
<Ronen> Za remove the battery
<BlackFate_> za, just remove the battery
<llutz> za: load battery, remove, go
<airtonix> SingAlong1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<airtonix> SingAlong1, nautilus recognises the ssh:// location protocol as well.
<bastidrazor> SingAlong1: yes you could.. you could add their ips and hostname to /etc/hosts and use ssh ubuntubox1 instead of IP .. if yo uwant to use the GUI way use the Places>Connect to Server method
<SingAlong1> airtonix: ah thanks! I logged in :)
<airtonix> SingAlong1, ssh is more than just a file transfer protocol too
<SingAlong1> bastidrazor: no actually I shutdown the comp and restart modems often so i'll leave them as IPs instead of adding hosts to /etc/hosts
<airtonix> SingAlong1, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Remote_Access
<superboki> airtonix: if i use connect to server and select ssh, the link will denote sftp, is that normal?
<bastidrazor> SingAlong1: your router could set static IP's.. but never mind then. ip's it is.
<airtonix> superboki, sftp & ssh are interchangable terms
<SingAlong1> bastidrazor: oh ya forgot. i could set up static stuff. thanks
<superboki> airtonix: ok
<za> Ronen: BlackFate_ removing my battery. wouldnt it reset my cmos etc and hence kind of damage my laptop?
<bastidrazor> SingAlong1: use your MAC address to set them. makes internal networking much easier if the IP's are the same all the time
<llutz> za: it won't harm your laptop in any way
<BlackFate_> za, no
<superboki> airtonix: how to mount such nautilus connection to the filesystem?
<BlackFate_> za, it uses internal battery for bios
<bastidrazor> za: no, it wiould be like letting your battery run out of juice. no harm done.. i actually had to do that today.. a resume kernel paniced... again
<Ronen> Za, nope. Another battery handles cmos/BIOS
<airtonix> superboki, nautilus wont be able to mount it like you can with something like a usb drive, but you can do it with something else called fuse-ssh
<superboki> airtonix: sshfs ?
<airtonix> superboki, or it might be called ssh-fuse...not sure. yes sshfs too,
<George_E> Everytime I boot Ubuntu, I get a warning saying my battery is broken - which it isn't.
<superboki> airtonix: ok, it did work with sshfs, only remote symlinks are all dead
<LogicFan> my volume applet slider has stopped working.  the slider no longer controls any volume in any application.  but, if i open volume control, the sliders work
<airtonix> superboki, actually, take that back, after mounting the ssh server with nautilus you might like to look in ~/.gvfs
<superboki> airtonix: checking
<kaustav> hi everyone
<airtonix> superboki, i think it is where nautilus mounts various things for you
<LogicFan> George_E, how old is your battery?  lithium-ion batteries (commonly used in laptops) degrade over time.  they generally get about 1-1.5 years of fully charged life
<LogicFan> the ubuntu dialog will try to guess what the remaining charge is with a percentage
<George_E> It is 1.5 years old.
<superboki> airtonix: cool stuff, thanks!
<jst> Does anyonen know how I can get Xorg *NOT* to ignore a custom xorg.conf I'm trying to write for it?
<George_E> But it works fine.
<LogicFan> George_E, yeah, it is probably on the way out.  it'll keep a brief charge, but it definitely won't keep a full charge like it did when it was new
<George_E> But it does...
<AlanF> anyone know where can I find a complete list of usable rxvt keysym's ?
<jtaji> George_E: what does the message say exactly?
<airtonix> superboki, just take note that gfvs might not behave as expeced with various non standard server configurations (ie, some servers will limit your conncurrent connections to a low number, or kill the connection on their end if there is no activity from your end within a timeframe) gfvs does not send noop msgs to keep the connection alive.
<LogicFan> do a battery test.  completely deplete your battery, let it charge fully and then see if it lasts as long as the original specs
<LogicFan> i bet it will not
<LogicFan> it's just not the natural of lithium-ion batteries
<LogicFan> *nature
<George_E> Something about it reporting only being 37% full when on AC.
<superboki> airtonix: i see
<George_E> Cant remember all of it.
<LogicFan> George_E, yeah, it is telling you that fully charged, it only has 37% of its power
<za> BlackFate_: so, should i drain my laptop battery completely or kully charge it before storing it for such large duration?
<bastidrazor> George_E: type acpi -Vf in a terminal
<pitput> hi, when is the next ubuntu release?
<LogicFan> pitput, one just came out, it will be another 6mo or so until the next one
<bastidrazor> april 2010 pitput
<airtonix> superboki, if you come across such remote servers then gfvs will cause you some frustrations
<George_E> Im not on Ubuntu atm.
<pitput> ok. thank you guys so much
<pitput> thank you LogicFan and bastidrazor
<superboki> airtonix: its my home box, but all i did was 'apt install ssh'
<BlackFate_> za, draining would be the best thing to do
<LogicFan> George_E, look up the rated mAh and compare it with the output of the command bastidrazor posted
<jtaji> always avoid draining lithium-ion fully!
<airtonix> superboki, should be fine then (i'm referring to servers other people setup on places like shared hosting)
<jtaji> za: best thing is to somewhere between around 40-80% charge
<George_E> I did. I drained it - recharged it - works just as long as when I bought it.
<jtaji> za: best thing is to store it somewhere between around 40-80% charge
<LogicFan> jtaji, laptops won't completely drain the battery.  they will always shut off before it gets to that point
<bastidrazor> LogicFan: acpi -V will actually give the full capacity amount.. but if he isn't on Ubuntu.. he wastes my time.
<George_E> Sorry.
<llutz> you can handle batteries as careful as you want, after a while they will lose capacity and finally die
<George_E> Ya, but this one works.
<LogicFan> George_E, well, when you get on your ubuntu machine, that command will tell you what the battery design capacity is and what the last full capacity was
<George_E> Ok.
<George_E> Thanks.
<LogicFan> 1-2yrs is about the entire life span of a modern lithium-ion laptop battery
<LogicFan> so, if you have had it for 1.5yrs already, it's going to start degrading quickly
<llutz> a few hundred load-cycles
<SuperRoach> more like it'll only be at 60-80% max capacity for charges
<mechcozmo> does anyone know how i can nuke my swap partition and grow my / partition (ext4)?  i have a CF card i am going to move the swap to
<George_E> Makes me wanna get a desktop.
<LogicFan> George_E, same for cell phones
<George_E> Yup.
<George_E> True.
<trippi> ;\
<za> LogicFan: i know. i had to replace my battery after 1yr 3mths. it was on such a state that it refused to charge and after some time detect! and coincidentally it was after my holidays during which i hadnt used it!
<jaypur> kem tai
<jaypur> srry
<za> nautilus: u should have read floodbots message ! ;)
<LogicFan> until we all have fuel-cell electronics batteries, plan on replacing your cell phone and laptop batteries every year or so :)
<George_E> Nuts.
<za> and the batteries arent any cheap either!! *eagerly wainting for fuel cell batteries*
<za> ;)
<nastas> LogicFan: so i have to replace my battery too
<George_E> I know...
<llutz> za: cold fusion ftw! :)
<za> llutz: :D
 * George_E is discouraged
<za> llutz: guess wat over heating would result in?
<airtonix> za, more cookies
<jaypur> shit
<jaypur> i don't have anyone to talk!!
<za> airtonix: ?
<airtonix> also: offtopic
<mneptok> !language > jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur, please see my private message
<jaypur> I couldn't sleep
<jaypur> and i'm crying
<jaypur> i'm so sad
<llutz> za: makes all your problems obsolete
<jaypur> can someone help me
<jaypur> plz
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nastas> jaypur: what is your issue?
<_ganymede> !language > _ganymede
<ubottu> _ganymede, please see my private message
<za> thanks guys!! :)
<jaypur> nastas, pvt ok?
<jolaren> yo
<mechcozmo> ...so, is there no way to move partitions around?
<ZzeeousS> Hi to all
<ZzeeousS> salam
<bastidrazor> !gparted | mechcozmo use the CD to do so.
<mneptok> wa-salaam
<ubottu> mechcozmo use the CD to do so.: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ZzeeousS> Salam
<ZzeeousS> Salam
<mechcozmo> bastidrazor: the install CD is an appropriate live CD, no?
<bastidrazor> mechcozmo: it will work just the same yes.
<mechcozmo> bastidrazor: cool
<Alpha61> whoa hello
<Alpha61> can ubuntu run on a single SD card
<livingdaylite> i got a eeepc 701 can i install ubuntu remix?
<oettinger> depends on the size of your sd card
<Alpha61> 2 gigs?
<Alpha61> would that be too small?
<atlef> Alpha61: would think so
<oettinger> should do the trick
<oettinger> but that won't leave you a lot of room left
<fidin> can any netbook that comes with windows 7 starter, be able to run ubuntu 9.10?
<oettinger> yes
<George_E> Yup
<Alpha61> would speed suffer like the live cd
<oettinger> no, sd-cards are pretty fast
<Alpha61> alright
<Alpha61> thanks peeps
<oettinger> yw
<mechcozmo> Alpha61: any SD card would be faster than a CD, but a slow SD card won't be much fun
<mechcozmo> bah, too slow
<mofa> when i close the lid on my laptop nothing happens :( but it's set to go to sleep.
<fidin> what's the best brand of netbook for ubuntu out of : acer, asus, hp, toshiba, gateway or samsung
<George_E> Hp
<psycho_oreos> anything but ho
<psycho_oreos> hp*
<oettinger> i'd say asus, but i'm a fanboy
<George_E> Why?
<livingdaylite> Ich habe einen Asus eeepc 701 - kann ich netbook remix installieren?
<oettinger> ja das ist möglich
<psycho_oreos> minipci/minipcie wireless card whitelisting
<booh> #ubuntu-de
<psycho_oreos> !de | livingdaylite
<ubottu> livingdaylite: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<livingdaylite> oettinger: thank you
<oettinger> yw
<bastidrazor> !hardware | fidin dig here to compare hardware
<ubottu> fidin dig here to compare hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<booh> livingdaylite: the netbook remix is just an extra graphical shell
<livingdaylite> oettinger: this eeepc 701 is a little old now and the screen has black smudgings :(
<oettinger> livingdaylife: but can you still see enough on the screen to work with it?
<GhostZz> booh: I'm using Netbook Remix right now. Can't decide if I want to keep it, or resort back to regular ol' Gnome, or Moblin!
<psycho_oreos> George_E,  minipci/minipcie wireless card whitelisting
<George_E> Gnome rocks!
<livingdaylite> oettinger: pfff... yes, but, takes away from viewing pleasure, especially for movies
<booh> GhostZz: i have xubuntu on my eeepc 1000 right now. going to try moblin next.
<superboki> what would i use for 6ch DTS mkv -> 2ch AAC conversion?
<pts> Can anyone tell me what the LTSP mode on the alternate CD installs/does? Is just installing and configuring ltsp-server and DHCP-server, or is it doing more behind the scenes?
<livingdaylite> booh: i thought it was smaller footprint to accomodate small hard drives?
<oettinger> livingdaylite: mmm, that's a bummer. but it's still usable for web browsing i guess?
<GhostZz> booh: Have you tried LXDE (lubuntu-desktop)?
<booh> GhostZz: not recently
<booh> livingdaylite: that may be so, but you can always delete things from a basic ubuntu install
<livingdaylite> oettinger: kind of .... shame it is out of guarantee... I don't know how it became like this
<livingdaylite> oettinger: i thought asus built it to last longer
<oettinger> livingdaylite: have you got the 2g or 4g version of the eee pc 701?
<GhostZz> livingdaylite: It is just a glorious revamped user interface.
<livingdaylite> oettinger: hah, not even sure
<booh> livingdaylite: i understand that may be more of an issue with the 701
<livingdaylite> oettinger: i still have the old xandros remix on it
<fidin> would i get better prices on an eeepc online, like buy.com, than i would if i went into any store like bestbuy?
<mechcozmo> are these instructions accurate for adding swap space to a machine?
<mechcozmo> http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/07/how-to-add-linux-swap-file-if-you-dont-have-swap-partition.html
<livingdaylite> booh: the screen going kaput after 5 minutes?
<oettinger> livingdaylite: i got rid of the xandros remix just a few weeks after buying the eee pc, slow piece of junk it was :P
<booh> fidin: probably; shop around; let's try and stay on-topic though :)
<booh> livingdaylite: no, the smaller storage
<dfadaf> [<c04041a7>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10 while trying to install ubuntu  xp on that box wont boot   any ideas?
<livingdaylite> ok
<booh> dfadaf: memtest, check all hardware, etc.
<GhostZz> fidin: I have Acer Aspire netbook that I have been meaning to sell it.  INterested? :O
<dfadaf> i mean for the ubuntu part  no need to yell this isnt xp help
<AlanF> hi, using rxvt, but for whatever reason, home and end send as ^[[7~ amd ^[[8~ instead of ^[[1~ and ^[[4~ and I can't seem to fix it. This doesn't happen if I just start bash directly isntead of using rxvt
<booh> dfadaf: does a linux livecd boot up?
<oettinger> livingdaylite: i run a distro called crunchbang linux now, it's a stripped down version of ubuntu and it's blistering fast, even on my eee pc
<GhostZz> AspireOne.  Whatever that spells. ^_^
<AlanF> I've tried setting Rxvt.keysym.Home/End, XTerm.keysym.Home/End, to no avail
<_ganymede> anyone no how to enumerate a proprietary device?
<booh> dfadaf: did anyone yell at you?
<AlanF> also, is there a complete anywhere of all the valid keysym values? I can't find anything on this
<_ganymede> aka my cellphone
<psycho_oreos> _ganymede, what sort of proprietary device?
<AlanF> Anyonr ever dealt with this before???
<dfadaf> well thats the matter with live cd
<psycho_oreos> _ganymede, doubt it
<booh> dfadaf: i see... tried another livecd?
<_ganymede> dmesg and doesn't seem to be mountable
<livingdaylite> oettinger: yea, this 701 is for my 7year old, so i need something easier than crunchbang
<dfadaf> well ubuntu dsl knoppix
<psycho_oreos> _ganymede, what sort of cellphone is it?
<bbalajirao> I cant enable visual effects on my Ubuntu 9.10. It keeps saying "Desktop effects could not be enabled". How do I solve this?
<dfadaf> puppy
<_ganymede> motorola
<booh> dfadaf: then it sounds like a hardware problem.
<airtonix> bbalajirao, install drivers for your video card
<dfadaf> with memory ?
<booh> _ganymede: ahh trying to usb mass storage on your motorola?
<superboki> bbalajirao: irc, there is some place when one has to enable gnome compozing
<oettinger> livingdaylite: in that case the netbook remix is a very easy distro. it's like the xandros distro with the 'retarded mode' on ;)
<_ganymede> booh: no trying to see the files on my cellphone...doesn't have a usb store...it is just an old phone
<booh> dfadaf: this is not the channel for that, try ##hardware
<airtonix> bbalajirao, also you didn't mention what video card you have .
<booh> dfadaf: if you replace the DIMMs with others... you will find out
<bbalajirao> Sorry, I have Intel845 onboard VGA
<psycho_oreos> eww
<booh> dfadaf: try booting memtest kernel off the livecd too.
<airtonix> bbalajirao, ok you don't bother trying to enable desktop effects then.
<dfadaf> hmm ok
<bbalajirao> Before exiting, it says "looking for available drivers"
<booh> _ganymede: how are you connecting to the phone? USB, no? or bluetooth?
<Neely> _ganymede: how are you connecting to the phone? USB, no? or bluetooth?
<booh> echo ?
<Neely> echo ?
<_ganymede> booh: usb
<Neely> booh: usb
<airtonix> ...
<booh> OPS PLEASE KILL THE BOT AKA Neely
<Neely> OPS PLEASE KILL THE BOT AKA Neely
<Flannel> Neely: Please turn that off
<Neely> Neely: Please turn that off
<FloodBot4> Neely: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neely> Neely: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mechcozmo> can i make swap space on a USB drive?
<bbalajirao> I am not able to connect to my Yahoo ID in Empathy
<bbalajirao> IRC works fine
<booh> mechcozmo: yes... windows 7 calls that a 'feature' :)
<InsolentDreams> Anyone know if anything significant has changed in losetup or the kernel crypto stuff in the past few years?  I used to have a encrypted store I mounted with losetup -e blowfish-256 which no longer works, and there doesn't appear to be a way with losetup to specify the bit size, only keysize.  Any ideas?  :\  I need to be able to mount this encrypted store badly!
<mechcozmo> booh: heh... well, right now, the main drive is a 4GB MicroDrive, but there's an integrated CF reader that i'd like to use
<booh> is this an eeepc?
<mechcozmo> no, mini-ITX motherboard
<airtonix> !swap | mechcozmo
<ubottu> mechcozmo: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<n00p> so, how do I know if my world is 64-bit in ubuntu?
<kraut> moin
<mechcozmo> airtonix: thanks, i know...
<vegombrei> i have a question .. if i dedicate the entire sdb format it and install windows7 will windows sort out the bootloader? how do i get that option on startup?
<airtonix> mechcozmo, follow the link, it tells you how to make swap files or partitions
<mechcozmo> booh: a mini-ITX motherboard with integrated CF reader
<mechcozmo> airtonix: yes, but i don't know when this swap will be available for usage
<mechcozmo> airtonix: and while the system has never swapped out... i don't want initialization to fail
<airtonix> mechcozmo, if its there it will use it
<ZzeeousS> Kir too koone hamatoun!
<mechcozmo> airtonix: and if it is there in fstab, but the device not yet initialized by the system... then what?
<airtonix> mechcozmo, then you manually run swap on after you put the drive in the slot
<mechcozmo> airtonix: drive is in the slot always... will it only check for presence of the drive when it is first needed?
<airtonix> mechcozmo, have i missed something ? drive is always there ? on boot up ? if so then swap file on the drive will be used when the drive comes up.
<kaveh_>  /ehcop ehpcjhelp ei need somebody help
<mechcozmo> airtonix: i can't start up from this drive, so i don't know at what point the system recognizes it is present.  therefore, if the system tries to start the swap system early and can't find the drive... there is a problem.  but if the system only checks for the drive's presence when it needs to swap out, then that will be late enough that i know it will be present
<mechcozmo> airtonix: does that concern make sense?
<JDahl> I have a US keyboard and I would like to map other characters (from a non-US keymap) to my keypad.  How can I do that?
<airtonix> mechcozmo, not entirely. because drives are supposed to be available before swap files/partitions required for use are initialised from my experience.
<llutz> mechcozmo: swap will be kindof mounted from fstab entries, it has to be present then (not if really used first)
<vegombrei> i have a question .. if i dedicate the entire sdb format it and install windows7 will windows sort out the bootloader? how do i get that option on startup?
<mechcozmo> airtonix, llutz: thanks, i'm going to nuke swap on the microdrive and move it over to the CF card... need some extra space in my / partition :)
<llutz> mechcozmo: /etc/init.d/mountall.sh does, so check _when_ that gets started
<mechcozmo> llutz: check when... /etc/init.d/mountall.sh gets started?
<llutz> mechcozmo: best way: buy RAM so no swap is needed at all
<_ganymede> vegombrei: install windows leave space for linux and use unetbootin??
<mechcozmo> llutz: Swap:       232900          0     232900
<llutz> mechcozmo: at what state of booting process, before or after your drives ALL are present
<mechcozmo> currently, it doesn't use it
<iKernel> I've got a laptop with an express card slot, it has a dummy card in it without an eject button and I can't seem to pry it out. anyone experienced this issue? the manual tells me to "Press the ExpressCard eject button to partially extend it out of the computer." but there's no such button
<n00p> swap on CF is pretty slow
<n00p> iKernel: push the dummy card in further, it has like a hmm release... spring...
<mechcozmo> llutz: that's what i was trying to figure out from you all...
<sameepreturns> how can one create a personal irc server like this one?
<mechcozmo> n00p: yeah, but swap on microdrive is slower
<llutz> mechcozmo: check init-scripts in /etc/init.d to find out
<n00p> err, so how do I tell if my Ubuntu world is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<llutz> n00p: uname -m
<iKernel> n00p, I tried, but I don't think I can actually see the dummy card, just some strip of strong plastic covering it
<_ganymede> vegombrei: or maybe shrink your partition in your winbox and then linux
<n00p> i686/ thanks :)
<_ganymede> vegombrei: install^
<n00p> i686 is 64-bit right?
<llutz> 32
<sameepreturns> can I start a personal irc room like this one? how?
<BlackFate_> sameepreturns, irc room or server?
<mechcozmo> llutz: i don't have init-scripts or mount-all.sh in my /etc/init.d/
<mechcozmo> n00p: nope...
<kandjar> sameepreturns: /join #the-sameepreturns-personal-irc-room
<_ganymede> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<llutz> mechcozmo: so you are not running ubuntu
<sameepreturns> err....server I guess.....and room to
<n00p> right.. so is it possible for me to upgrade this without reinstalling everything?
<_ganymede> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mechcozmo> llutz: running Mythbuntu, supposed to be pretty similar
<mechcozmo> llutz: as in, the base system shouldn't be changed
<mechcozmo> llutz: 9.10, right?
<_ganymede> sameepreturns: sudo apt-get install hybrid-irc     (open your ports)
<tutysarahelp> hi guys i am new to irc i have registered a nickname with all details like email id. I have lost my password. Is there a 'Forget password' option in IRC?
<mechcozmo> n00p: upgrade 'this' being... your software?
<llutz> mechcozmo: 9.04 here, but even 9.10 still has init.scripts in /etc/init.d (afaik)
<n00p> mechcozmo: is it possible to change from 32-bit to 64-bit without reinstalling everything?
<mechcozmo> llutz: i wouldn't know.
<llutz> n00p: no
<n00p> fuck
<mechcozmo> n00p: are we still on *BSD here?
<n00p> ubuntu
<sameepreturns> _ganymede: it says: E: Couldn't find package hybrid-irc
<livingdaylite> anyone know if when i replace xandros on eeepc 701 hte ubuntu remix will have camera working?
<_ganymede> sameepreturns: sudo apt-get install ird-hybrid     (excuseme)
<atlef> !language | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mechcozmo> oh... i honestly know nearly nothing about Ubuntu
<_ganymede> sameepreturns: sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid     (excuseme)
<SuperRoach> tutysarahelp, you join #dragonrealm  and ask about your lost password then they can help
<n00p> !stfu atlef, I only said it once you loser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sameepreturns> _ganymede: no probs...
<tutysarahelp> thx superroach
<mechcozmo> bah, to hell with it
<mechcozmo> balls-to-the-walls here... going to try moving swapfile around and see what happens
<evilsherpa> sorry, stepped away
<cjae> what is the terminology of upgrading to a new version immediately eg. I have 9.04 and today 9.10 is released, I should upgrade
<Madpilot> cj, dist-upgrade?
<iKernel> cjae, apt-get dist-upgrade
<sameepreturns> _ganymede: how do I set up a server now?
<cjae> no
<mechcozmo> worst thing, it can't swap out... and since it hasn't needed to, i'm thinking it'll be OK
<_ganymede> sameepreturns: lol
<iKernel> cjae, yes
<Madpilot> n00p, atlef - cool it, OK?
<n00p> cjae: current?
<cjae> not the syntax, maybe the cristism ubuntuers get for upgrading to quickly
<ubuntu_> hello
<iKernel> oh
<Guest32211> how do i change time/date of ubuntu using command line?
 * cjae cant remember
<iKernel> cjae, well, it can be pretty risky. if the power goes out and you have no UPS, and it's halfway through installing the packages, it can seriously screw stuff up
<sameepreturns> _ganymede: as in how do I actually start using it? ( I am  a noob )
<iKernel> cjae, also, apparently ubuntu 9.10 is plagued with wifi and audio issues (which I've yet to run into)
<_ganymede> sameepreturns: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<cjae> iKernel: or there is unresolved issue in code that later that day gets a fix
<_ganymede> sameepreturns: give that a shot
<frogzoo> how to make my gnome-terminal transparent so I can watch a movie playing behind?
<sameepreturns> _ganymede: ya sure
<iKernel> cjae, not sure...
<Boon> how do i change time/date of ubuntu using command line?
<Boon> ?
<kinja-sheep> frogzoo: Silly frog can figure out this part himself.
<cjae> iKernel: read the term in a ubuntu review once
<llutz> Boon: date
<iKernel> cjae, what I can tell you, is that the next release of ubuntu will be a LTS (long term support) release. so it should be pretty rock solid.
<ubuntuuser> hi
<frogzoo> kinja-sheep: how to fake an alt scrolldown without a mouse?
<kinja-sheep> frogzoo: PageUp / PageDown?
<ubuntuuser> anyone did a usb startup disk creator ? I wanted to know whether is there a need to format the pen drive .
<ubuntuuser> thank you
<iKernel> ubuntuuser, yes you'll need to format it
<kinja-sheep> ubuntuuser: There will be a need to format the pen drive.
<cjae> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/03/karmic_koala_frustration/
<ubuntuuser> iKernel , kinja-sheep : so I can't just create a bootable live usb without formatting ? hm.... it's kinda hard for me who doesn't have hard disk to back up files
<pts> Hi all :) Can anyone tell me which package that contains: Fast user switch applet for gnome?
<kinja-sheep> ubuntuuser: You don't want to install Ubuntu on 2TB External HDD.
<ubuntuuser> iKernel , kinja-sheep : running a pc without a hard disk and one dvd-rom bunner.Which the dvd-rom is occupied with ubuntu live cd now.I wanted to access some cd document but the dvd was in use.The only option is to boot from a usb pendrive.
<ubuntuuser>  kinja-sheep : but I have files on the pendrive and I can't any where to backup them to format
<kinja-sheep> ubuntuuser: Use another usb pendrive or get a HDD replacement.
<bbalajirao> empathy not connecting to Yahoo. Help needed
<SickAnimations> yeah, IRC from my phone over SSH through screen using irssi :)
<SickAnimations> love ubuntu ;)
<SuperRoach> lol, nice SickAnimations
<frogzoo> kinja-sheep: found "opacify" in compiz, but "<super>o" has no effect
<kinja-sheep> frogzoo: What are you trying to do? You wanted a transparency terminal. Open a gnome-terminal. Change profile --> Background.  To Transparency.
<iKernel> ubuntuuser, sounds like you're going to have to use a friend's pc to format the pen drive
<iKernel> ubuntuuser, format and make the boot stuff that is
<frogzoo> kinja-sheep: ah that works fine, thanks
<ubuntuuser> iKernel , kinja-sheep : yep no other option anyway thanks for tell :-)
<alankila> Is there something broken with karmic's pptp/ppp? I have two systems here, both running karmic, the other 64-bit, the other 32-bit. The 64-bit version has same pptp config as far as I can tell to the 32-bit one... But the 32-bit one gets a lost of "packet lost or reordered" messages, even for the simplest imaginable requests like ping of just 84 bytes.
<alankila> I've tearing my hair out for this one for a while but can't figure out why the two systems would be different... also the negotiated mtu values are different between the two, the working one gets ppp mtu of 1496, the other goes to 1400 and still fails to work properly
<alankila> there's some bugs in launchpad regarding this, but all solutions seem to center around setting mtu value and I've already scanned the mtu range down to 296
<Kamil> Hi
<sameepreturns> _ganymede: thanks for helping me out
<nmvictor> i want a program to log its output to <program_name>.log and also print the output to stdout, what command should is use?
<alankila> nmvictor: tee
<SickAnimations> jsjsd
<nmvictor> alankila: like how?
<alankila> nmvictor: foo | tee bar
<Tamnakz> Is there a way to play .wmv videos with 8.10?
<nmvictor> alankila: where foo is the program name right?
<alankila> yes, quite correct.
<addies> Tamnakz: Have you tried vlc?
<Tamnakz> yes, won't work
<nmvictor> alankila: did you say quit?
<Tamnakz> addies: and it's not one video, NO .wmv files will work for me
<alankila> nmvictor: err... no?
<chazco> How can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. The setup is one where the mic/line-in sockets are used for the surround/centre speakers. It works under Windows. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<Tamnakz> I have hundreds of videos on a base server from Iraq, but can't watch half of them
<nmvictor> alankila: ok, what if i had another file <program_name>.error which should take all the error, how do i use the output redirection together with tee?
<Tamnakz> They play, but sound and audio is completely garbled
<alankila> nmvictor: foo | tee foo.stdout 2>| tee foo.error, perhaps
<alankila> or wait ... that might need some grouping
 * alankila is not very familiar with shell
<evergrenn> hello
<Tamnakz> Can anyone help me get .wmv files to play in 8.10?
<andruk> i think g_signal_connect is eating the data im trying to get it to pass to my callback function.  anybody familiar with that?
<nmvictor> alankila: i thought the second tee will mean that i will also see the errors, which i do want to
<alankila> nmvictor: yeah, true, I guess you can jsut do "foo 2> foo.error | tee foo.output" or something then
<alankila> I do not know how to do the 2>| as I wanted... Not enough shell-fu
<evergrenn> Need a antivirusn in Ubuntu 9.10?
<alankila> but since you don't need it, probably it doesn't matter right now
<nmvictor> alankila: thanks, let me try that
<aperson> evergrenn, not really, though there are a few programs out there
<andrew_46> Tamnakz: There is a guide for MPlayer that will enable you to pretty much play anything including most wmvs
<Tamnakz> any chance of making it work for vlc?
<Goliath> where is the smbpasswd saved at?
<adrian__> sorry, what are you talking about?
<nmvictor> alankila: thanks, thats what i wanted
<evergrenn> aperson. if not needed I am not going
<aperson> evergrenn, ?
<evergrenn> yes
<andrew_46> Tamnakz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024592 Don't like MPlayer?
<evergrenn> aperson. yes
<chazco> How can I setup surround sound on Ubuntu 9.10? I have sound from the front left and right speakers but nothing else. The setup is one where the mic/line-in sockets are used for the surround/centre speakers. It works under Windows. Under Windows the Realtek utility reports it to be ALC660... any ideas?
<Tamnakz> andrew_46 I prefer vlc, been using it for years, but if mplayer works I'm game
<Tamnakz> andrew_46: that's wayyyy too advanced for me
<Tamnakz> any other solutions?
<evergrenn> aperson, tell me
<andrew_46> Tamnakz: It is my guide, I am always happy to assist with it :)
<aperson> evergrenn, you're going to have to make yourself more clear.  I don't know what you're saying.
<Tamnakz> andrew_46 do you mind a personnal chat?
<evergrenn> aperson, Since I come from the operating system win xp, I asked if we wanted a Linux virus
<aperson> evergrenn, I understand that.
<ardchoille> evergrenn: You don't really need any anti-virus apps in Linux unless you will be sharing files with a windows file system.
<andrew_46> Tamnakz: The best repository style vlc is at this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<evergrenn> What do you recommend for a future installation?
<aperson> evergrenn, recommend what?
<ardchoille> evergrenn: as far as what?
<evergrenn> an antivirus in linux
<ardchoille> evergrenn: you don't need one, you've been told that more than once
<Evgeniy> evergrenn: linux is antivirus
<aperson> evergrenn, as stated, you don't really need one.  If you feel like you need one, there are a few available.
<evergrenn> ok
<superboki> evergrenn: in certain cases you can use some online service like this http://www.virustotal.com/
<superboki> evergrenn: i wouldnt run any kind of permanent scanner thought
<aperson> I'd run a permanent scanner over a web-based one anyday
<aperson> but discussion on that is !ot and not for this channel
<superboki> aperson: its a file scanner, no a system one
<aperson> superboki, I realize this
 * wowoto some of the time when i want to resume from the suspend-state ,the keyboard failed to work,and i cant input anywords,while the mouse still word ,and i have to reboot ,how can i fix this ?
<evergrenn> I installed wbarconf But every aperura Linux moves, there remains the position I specified. Why?
<superboki> aperson: ok, so 12 people claim you dont need antivir, and your position is permanent scanner on ubuntu, can you give us some hints now... ?
<superboki> aperson: or your just too cool for that?
<justin_> Hi, I "cant not lauch kde help center", any advice?
<aperson> superboki, I never said to run antivirus.
<aperson> superboki, I said that if one felt inclined to , they can install one.
<atlef> !kubuntu | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<justin_> ps, when i try to sudo aptitude install kdehelpcernter , nothing is installed...
<seven> hia
<seven> i need help
<ardchoille> !info kdehelpcenter
<ubottu> Package kdehelpcenter does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> justin_: That's why
<justin_> actually, I;m using debian with kde installed
<napster> !ask | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wowoto> justin_: most of the time ,you can man what you need, and  you need to instalol kubuntu to get kde-help maybe
<napster> !ask | seven
<ubottu> seven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> justin_, #debian for help with debian
<llutz> justin_: khelpcenter(4)
<ardchoille> justin_: Then you need to be in debian's help channel
<justin_> ardchoille: but where's khelpcenter?
<napster> Seveas, Sorry
<superboki> aperson: thanks
<seven> does anyone know how to automatically administrate large count of ubuntu hosts?
<justin_> bazhang: thx
<aperson> superboki, for what?
<seven> how can i automatical deploy ubuntu host or update software?
<superboki> aperson: for a curiosity fill
<ardchoille> You can tell that "Ubuntu" is becoming synonymous with "Linux" when people install other distros and then come here for help :)
<SuperRoach> lol
<justin_> llutz: thx a lot, that's the point!
<|_ocke> ardchoille, isn't that a good thing for our favorite distro?
<ardchoille> |_ocke: indeed
<SwedeMike> well, there are still 6x more hits on google for "linux" than for "ubuntu", so it'll take a while longer.
<justin_> ardchoille: have to admit ubuntu wiki is powerful
<evergrenn> Ho installato wbarconf Ma ogni aperura Linux si muove, resta la posizione ho specificato. Perché?
<evergrenn> I installed wbarconf, but any opening of ubuntu, wbarconf moves, does not stay in the set position. Why?
<|_ocke> ubuntu is even mentioned in the latest course materials for the A+ certification as the most popular linux distro..
<bazhang> !ot
<ardchoille> evergrenn: because the developers didn't write it that way
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> bazhang: Sorry, my fault for starting it
<dandaman> so how come my new hard drive that is 1.5tb can only fill up to 1.36 tb, I know this is normal for hard drives, but im curious
<mechcozmo> dandaman: marketing
<dandaman> is there a filesystem that i can format it under so it can store closer to 1.5?
<aperson> !it > evergrenn
<ubottu> evergrenn, please see my private message
<Slart> dandaman: xfs is a little more efficient.. or reiser
<|_ocke> dandaman, it probably has to do with the fact that they're measuring it as if 1,000,000 bytes is a megabyte
<dandaman> mechcozmo: but saying it stores 1.5 when it stores 1.36 is straight up lying
<llutz> dandaman: marketing, some calc with 10 others with powers of 2
<wowoto> dandaman: xfs may be the best choice~
<mechcozmo> dandaman: you can measure storage space such that 1MB = 1024KB or 1MB = 1000KB
<mechcozmo> dandaman: well, it's all in how you measure the thing
<|_ocke> if you want the actual rating use MiB
<|_ocke> mebibytes
<dandaman> ahhh and the computer measures as 1024
<dandaman> i see
<mechcozmo> dandaman: |_ocke has it, there's a more precise term
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Slart> dandaman: you'll still don't get 1.5GB.. I think the hard drive with 1.5 GB (as advertised by the manufacturer only has 1 500 000 000 000 bytes.. which is less than 1.5 GB in real life
<llutz> dandaman: if using extX on that hdd, set reserved-blocks to 0 (tune2fs -m)
<mechcozmo> dandaman: but... that doesn't give nearly as big of a number
<|_ocke> yeah, 1024 bytes in a KB, 1024 KB in a MB, 1024MB in a GB, 1024GB in a TB
<ardchoille> The journalo is also going to take up some space
<ActionParsnip> To run the user admin app is the command: users-admin      ca someone please verify that for me?
<ardchoille> *journal
<Slart> dandaman: sorry.. I mean TB instead of GB
<dandaman> thats stupid, using inaccurate measurements, stupid hdd companies
<mechcozmo> dandaman: now, yes, some filesystems have more overhead than others... but really, none have 200+GB of overhead
<cjae> how do I install a older version (or newer) of kgpg to get it working
<SwedeMike> kilo is an ISO specification that means 1000, there is no reason why harddrives would use 1024 as conversion factor.
<mechcozmo> dandaman: it isn't inaccurate
<|_ocke> dandaman, it's not the companies, it's that people can't easily multiply by 1024 in their heads if they're not technical
<mechcozmo> dandaman: it just isn't what you were expecting
<ActionParsnip> dandaman: its easier for humans to digest simpler numbers
<|_ocke> SwedeMike, the technical term is KibiByte i believe
<ActionParsnip> cjae: try a ppa
<ActionParsnip> |_ocke: or you can use octet as well ;)
<|_ocke> kibioctet?
<|_ocke> hmm
<|_ocke> mebioctet
<mechcozmo> yeah, the things |_ocke is spewing out haven't really caught on so well with anyone... :)
<|_ocke> well, IP addresses are split into octets
<|_ocke> mechcozmo, regardless, they are technically correct
<cjae> ActionParsnip: how (I know how to add repo just dont know where to find this one)
<alankila> hmm... random fiddling with the config settings made the VPN bug go away also on the 32-bit system. Whatever. *shrugs*
<mechcozmo> |_ocke: true; but when did you last use kibibit in a conversation that wasn't about "why is my hard drive not the size it said on the box?"
<ActionParsnip> cjae: the page i use most online: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<cjae> ActionParsnip: thanks
<SwedeMike> harddrives have been made in 1000 conversion factor for 10+ years, I don't see what all the fuss is about.
<bazhang> |_ocke, mechcozmo please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> SwedeMike: marketing, 2TB sound better than 1.7xyTB
<aperson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|_ocke> bazhang ruins it again
<Yon89> hello all
<Slart> hello Yon89
<Yon89> i am looking for someone to help me with a problem that i am facing with the compiling of a kernal
<aperson> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | Yon89
<ubottu> Yon89: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bredoto> Does anyone know how to automatically deploy large quantity of ubuntu hosts with its administration? does there is somethink like Novell Zenworks for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bredoto: i'd use something like ghost to spit the image of a system to a tonne of systems (not free)
<Slart> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> bredoto: or acronis
<mechcozmo> bredoto: PXE boot the systems off a server and use 'dd' to copy a remote image to the local hard drive
<Slart> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bredoto> ActionParsnip, thnk
<Gorlist> can anyone recommend another moving menu like found is gdesklets, but without all the other rubbish and without displaying an icon on the notification area?
<bredoto> how about administration throw web-int?
<ActionParsnip> Gorlist: i use guake for that and launch all apps from terminal ;) You could try gnomedo too (people rave about it)
<Yon89> after having to complile my own kernel for suport of a HBA ( AOC-SASLP-MV8 ) that requires a patch to fuction corectly with mdadm. I have applied the patches and compiled the kernel into 2 .deb packages i recieve an error when trying to install the Linux-headers*.deb it stops with the error ( dpkg: warning: obsolete option '--print-installation-architecture', please use '--print-architecture' instead. ) could someone help me google
<Gorlist> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Slart> bredoto: have you looked at Canonicals Landscape? http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/management  I don't think it's only cloud oriented (even if that page makes it look that way)
<bredoto> sorry, how about automatical administration through web interface or somethink like that?
<ActionParsnip> Yon89: its only a warning
<aperson> ActionParsnip, I just use alt+f2 *shrug*
<bredoto> Slart, ok i will check
<ActionParsnip> aperson: same kinda deal
<evilsherpa> i cant see the files inside a windows share. like i can navigate too it in connect to server, i just cant get into it
<Yon89> so does it proceed to install the package it appers to just return to the cmd line
<ActionParsnip> bredoto: try ebox
<frogzoo> evilsherpa: you'll need to enable the guest account, as well as an account with access rights
<evilsherpa> frogzoo, yeh that is all there, this is a fresh ubuntu install on this machine though
<azlon> what is the maximum amount of RAM Ubuntu 9.10 32bit can take advantage of? is there a limit like windows?
<llutz>  azlon 32bit ~ 3.5GB
<frogzoo> azlon: yep, about 3.5G
<llutz> azlon: use PAE-Kernel to address more, or 64bit
<bazhang> azlon, do you have linux-generic-pae installed? that will allow for more than 3
<Flannel> azlon: The limit is a hardware/architecture limit.  It's 4GB of addressable space at a time, which gives you around 3.2ish GB (depending on your other hardware).  There are, however, workarounds which allow you to utilize more, such as PAE
<azlon> bazhang: i only have 2GB of ram on the Ubuntu system so it doesnt really matter yet, i was just getting ready to upgrade and wanted to know if i should reinstall with 64bit instead
<azlon> !pae
<azlon> hrmm
<bazhang> azlon, have 4GB here and using the linux-generic-pae with 32bit no problems
<ActionParsnip> azlon: worry about it if and when, dont sweat it for now
<frogzoo> azlon: 32's better supported if you don't need 64
<BlackFate_> frogzoo, who said that??
<llutz> azlon: pae has a minimal performance-loss, but in 99% you won't recognize it (only measure it)
<aperson> frogzoo, I've been running 64bit for some time and haven't had a single 64bit exclusive issue
<azlon> bazhang: i wanted to run a VM on it as well and have at least 2GB for the VM so i was looking at somewhere between 4-8GB of ram, but didnt want to go overboard and not be able to use it
<frogzoo> BlackFate_: aperson user base alone says so
<alankila> aperson: if you use firefox, you already suffer from slow javascript. If you try to use flash through nspluginwrapper, you may have found that the flash controls don't work
<aperson> frogzoo, people with problems complain more :)
<|AbsyntH|> i've a problem with the auto upgrade of grub ... this is my configuration ide0 Opensolaris , sata0 xubuntu.... when xubuntu upgrade grub write the new grub on the mbr of ide0 and i can't boot opensolaris...can i lock down the xubuntu's grub upgrade in the partition of sata disk ?
<azlon> right now my Ubuntu machine is running 9.04 32bit and it's primary function is to share 8TB from a software rade
<azlon> bah, RAID
<aperson> alankila, and that is why one uses 64bit flash :)
<BlackFate_> frogzoo, i ve been 64bit user for long time.. the only problem with 64bit was flash support 2-3 years ago
<alankila> aperson: or fixes the nspluginwrapper bug
<frogzoo> any way to play a video inside a gnome-terminal rather than using transparency to play it behind?
<Yon89> what are linux-headers
<aperson> frogzoo, look up how to use the framebuffer
<frogzoo> aperson: kk, thx
<supertux1> Younder are source-like files
<supertux1> need them to compile new modules
<supertux1> Yon89
<supertux1> read above
<Slyar> this channel must use english?
<ardchoille> yes
<lstarnes> Slyar: yes
<lstarnes> Slyar: but there are other channels for other languages
<Slyar> thanks,I know
<ve_> hi all
<ve_> i am wanting to find out how to change the default applications. totally for my hole system.
<subsam> need codec for all extention :) ?
<ve_> lstarnes:
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | subsam
<ubottu> subsam: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<subsam> aha
<lstarnes> ve_: I don't know how to help you with that; sorry!
<Slyar> Irssi and Xchat , what is better ?
<subsam> u willcome dude
<ActionParsnip> subsam: the file extension is pretty meaningless in linux btw
 * ve_ notices that the chanell seems quiet
<lstarnes> Slyar: it depends on which one you prefer
<llutz> Slyar: there is no better
<subsam> aha
<ActionParsnip> Slyar: neither and both
<subsam> ok new i need a pro for codecs
<ve_> does anyone know where i can do it
<subsam> can u help ?
<ActionParsnip> Slyar: which is better, coke or pepsi.... its an equally nonesensical question
<ActionParsnip> subsam: read the links
<ActionParsnip> Slyar: some like coke some like pepsi, same with irssi / xchat
<Slyar> oh,Irssi is not have GUI version ?
<lstarnes> Slyar: no
<llutz> Slyar: no
<ve_> yello
<subsam> ok thnx
<subsam> i will try
<ve_> i am wanting to find out how to change the default applications. totally for my hole system.
<ActionParsnip> ve_: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-default-application-for-a-certain-filetype
<ActionParsnip> ve_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560457
<ExtremeDevilz> Hi Guys
<ExtremeDevilz> quick question 512ram enough to help me run ubuntu ? lag free ?
<Tesssa> i use konversation Slyar and that is very good
<subsam> need something like k-lite in xp
<bazhang> subsam, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ExtremeDevilz> any one who can reply is greatly thankful
<subsam> is this the progrem ?
<lstarnes> ExtremeDevilz: if you aren't running too many things at once, that should be enough
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: depends on what you are going to be doing
<subsam> bazhang sry im new
<ExtremeDevilz> lastarnes : mostly watching movies and games and facebook
<ExtremeDevilz> and java programming
<bazhang> subsam, install that from synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: if you are 3D rendering then no, for basic browsing and chat then yes
<lstarnes> ExtremeDevilz: you might want motr
<lstarnes> ExtremeDevilz: *more
<ExtremeDevilz> lastarnes,that about what I do
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: should be fine afaics
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: the compiles will be smoother with more but you should be ok
<subsam> ok
<subsam> bazhang
<ExtremeDevilz> cause windows xp install alot of rubbish
<subsam> bazhang after this ?
<ExtremeDevilz> and I always get random BSOD
<tonika> ExtremeDevilz: my experiences with Java programming is that it requires more memory - but 512m should be enough
<bazhang> subsam, that should cover most of your needs; you can check medibuntu.org for others such as w32codecs if you wish
<subsam> bazhang i'm allready found it in pros center
<Richie086> quick question, i have a fedora install on my machine, but currently i am in ubuntu, is there an easy way to access the home folder of the fedora install i on this machine from ubuntu..  the home directories are set to only allow the UID that was assigned to the user in fedora go into them
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: if you use a light DE like xfce (default in xubuntu) it will leave you more ram for your apps
<ExtremeDevilz> tonika ;) depends what you code my friend
<ExtremeDevilz> and besides I want it to run faster then xp
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: depends on config
<ExtremeDevilz> xp hogs alot of ram
<ve_> ActionParsnip: that means i have to do it manually for each file type. i want to make each applicion i use system default say from rhythembox to exaile.
<ExtremeDevilz> watching 720p movie something lag around 1 to 2 seconds
<ExtremeDevilz> actionparsnip : it is from microsoft you know LEGIT
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: that will depend on the CPU speed and video card
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me in porviding some information is there any way to open any ftp site from nautilus brouser inubuntu 9.10
<ve_> Tesssa: konversation is a kde application y use it on a gnome os
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: doesnt matter
<tonika> ExtremeDevilz: all right, a simple GUI programming shall consumes the memory also ;)
<ExtremeDevilz> 1.71ghz 128MB vIDEO CARD
<ExtremeDevilz> RAM 512
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me in porviding some information is there any way to open any ftp site from nautilus brouser in ubuntu 9.10 if yes then how ?? please help
<ve_> ExtremeDevilz: google
<ExtremeDevilz> google whta ?
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: its config which determines quite a lot of the performance
<ExtremeDevilz> but still guys I came here to ask
<ExtremeDevilz> Ubuntu vs XP
<ActionParsnip> !google | ve_
<ubottu> ve_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ve_> ubuntu main website system requirments are there if you look
<ExtremeDevilz> cause I have been hearing stuff like
<ExtremeDevilz> ubuntu is way better than windows in many way
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: simply type the ftp site in the nautilus address bar
<SickAnimations> Hey does anybody here know how to make "screen -D -r" process a bit quicker? I have to wait upto 20 secs sometimes :(
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: windows is better than ubuntu in many ways too
<ExtremeDevilz> :(
<Richie086> ActionParsnip: sadly, very true
<ExtremeDevilz> dude
<ve_> ActionParsnip: people need to learn to look up forums first befopre comming here
<Ov3rf10w> ExtremeDevilz, windows for games, linux for all :)
<ExtremeDevilz> I am going for Ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> :P
<ActionParsnip> ve_: sure but using both is no bad thing
<ExtremeDevilz> fuck windows
<dimitris> hi everyone
<ExtremeDevilz> sick and tired of it
<vfen> video editing is not for linux clearly
<Richie086> i will say so far in my 8 years of using linux, ubuntu is the most polished version of linux ive used
<ActionParsnip> vfen: try kino
<vfen> hm?
<dimitris> i have a question about compiling gnome-panel
<ExtremeDevilz> Richie086, Linux uses less memory
<ExtremeDevilz> cause linux learned from windows
<Richie086> i agree
<ExtremeDevilz> see
<ExtremeDevilz> so quit saying windows is better
<Richie086> i didnt
<ActionParsnip> Richie086: again, depends onconfig
<ExtremeDevilz> it may take time before linux over power windows]
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: depends on config
<ExtremeDevilz> dude
<ActionParsnip> Richie086: weong target, sorry
<Richie086> hehe
<Richie086> np
<ExtremeDevilz> It will take time
<tonika> Everybody talking about windows XP but I think the newer Linux versions are in strong competition with win7 also
<ve_> ExtremeDevilz: i googled this ubuntu system requirments and got this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ExtremeDevilz> is Ubuntu better then windows 7
<ve_> ExtremeDevilz: its that easy just ask google what you want to know
<ExtremeDevilz> yes
<subsam> bazhang i install it and not working the movie
<MorphyNOR> what makes ubuntu better than Win7 ExtremeDevilz?
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: if you run a full compiz with all features enabled on a kde system with gnomedo and AWN whiclst simulatenously running amarok its gonna chew your ram to pieces
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: neiter is better nor worse
<ExtremeDevilz> http://tuxradar.com/content/benchmarked-ubuntu-vs-vista-vs-windows-7
<icedwater> Hey, is there an official channel for Ubuntu ARM?
<Richie086> yeah i left windows 7 for fedora orginally (i only was uing windows 7 out of lazyness and wanting to play games without having to jump thru hoops) and just switched to Ubuntu yesterday..  goodbye fedora...
<MorphyNOR> benchmarks tell nothing about user experiences
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: here i guess
<llutz> OS-basher and fanboys please next door
<ve_> ExtremeDevilz: saying is any os better than another is pointless imho because each os has its own uses its really up to the individual and what you prefer reallly
<MorphyNOR> anyway, its too early to compare win7 with ubuntu
<Richie086> ExtremeDevilz: true..
<ExtremeDevilz> I really like Linux
<icedwater> Hmm, OK.
<SickAnimations> MorphyNOR: Why?
<ExtremeDevilz> cause they learned from windows
<ExtremeDevilz> in many parts
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ExtremeDevilz> and nicely design
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: unix was around waaaay before windows
<tonika> MorhyNOR: you are right
<bazhang> lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Richie086> u guys hear about MS trying to get a patent for sudo?
<Richie086> lol
<ve_> !ot | ExtremeDevilz
<icedwater> !arm
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Richie086: yeah was hilarious
<ExtremeDevilz> ok sorry
<Richie086> lol, wtf were they thinking..
<ExtremeDevilz> I hate microsoft open source program for win ;)
<icedwater> Anyone had the chance to play around with the beagleboard?
<icedwater> Ubuntu ARM on a chip.
<ve_> Richie086: language please
<Richie086> sorry
<ExtremeDevilz> almost all open source program are better then close source
<ActionParsnip> Richie086: its ms who knows
<MrDudle> ve_, wtf did he say that was language warningable?
<MorphyNOR> ExtremeDevilz = flamebait boi
<ExtremeDevilz> :D
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<ExtremeDevilz> okok I will go download Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: do you have a support question?
<ExtremeDevilz> and try
<ve_> MrDudle: dont you know what w.t.f means
<MrDudle> wtf = why travel far?
<Richie086> quick question, i have a fedora install on my machine, but currently i am in ubuntu, is there an easy way to access the home folder of the fedora install i on this machine from ubuntu..  the home directories are set to only allow the UID that was assigned to the user in fedora go into them
<Richie086> theres a support question
<ve_> MrDudle: no it does not
<Wazzzaaa> Which IDE in Ubuntu do you recommend for Qt?
<MrDudle> ve_, I believe it does.
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Richie086> i just need to grab a config file from my home dir
<dimitris> !ide
<Wazzzaaa> that don't gives me an answer :P
<ActionParsnip> MrDudle: it can ;)
<llutz> Richie086: at least, with root-power you should be able to copy
<Richie086> yeah thats wh at i figured
<Richie086> but it wont let me
<Richie086> can go everywhere else
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: those are some examples, give them a try
<Richie086> into /sbin /etc
<Richie086> just not anything under /home
<ActionParsnip> Richie086: are ownerships and permissions ok?
<Richie086> here let me do a pastebin
<Richie086> sec
<srv> what is the best pdf viewer for ubuntu 9.10
<MorphyNOR> which app do I need to control the look and style of Qt based apps in gnome ubuntu?
<srv> i use evince and its crap
<tonika> srv: acrobat is working great...
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<BigBoy> ActionParsnip: there is another way to set each application to be the system default.
<BigBoy> MrDudle: what the f*** (f*** is a bad word)
<ExtremeDevilz> 0.
 * bleah hi
<ve_> ok
<ExtremeDevilz> what is this floodbot doing
<ActionParsnip> BigBoy: not sure, i dont open files from gui
<icedwater> Richie086: Maybe you could root, then su into that Fedora user?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: its a netsplit, just ride it out
<ExtremeDevilz> 0.o
<MorphyNOR> freenode should move to xmpp protocol... these desyncs and netsplits sucks
<lstarnes> MorphyNOR: xmpp is bloated
<ActionParsnip> srv: there is no single best app for reading PDF, or any activity at all. Just use what you like.
<ve_> ActionParsnip: i am needing to make firefox, exaile, konversation. etc system defaults.
<lstarnes> MorphyNOR: and stuff like that still affects smaller xmpp networks
<MorphyNOR> lstarnes: really?
<srv> ActionParsnip: i hate the search feature in evince
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> ve_: you can set default apps in preferences
<lstarnes> MorphyNOR: irc is also an easier protocol to implement
<ActionParsnip> srv: then you can install adobes viewer if you wish
<ve_> ActionParsnip: i knoe what that app looks like just not what its called
<srv> ActionParsnip: howto?
<ve_> some of them yes not all
<ExtremeDevilz> anyone can recommand a good windows live messenger for windows ?
<WhiteMushroom> MorphyNOR: install gajim 10-20 MB, add several accounts and see all of xmpp splits in action
<MorphyNOR> hmm
<WhiteMushroom> check it
<WhiteMushroom> apt-get install gajim
<MorphyNOR> what about psyc then?
<ActionParsnip> srv: cd ~; wget http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.2/enu/AdbeRdr9.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./AdbeRdr9.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<ve_> ActionParsnip: that is not the application someone sugested to me ages ago
<ActionParsnip> ve_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/   use the same dialogue to set the apps
<vegombrei> i want to stream my media over the internet using a static ip .. help ?
<MorphyNOR> vlc
<Boon> vegombrei : lamp server
<lorenzosu> What swap size is reccomended for a fresh install of Ubuntu 9,10 on a laptop with 3 Gb ram?
<Tek-5-8-6> I think 6 Gig
<llutz_> lorenzosu: if you want to use hibernation, swap >= ramsize, if not... it's up to you (1gb more than enough)
<Ov3rf10w> lorenzosu, 512mb
<ve_> lorenzosu: max swap is always 2gig max
<llutz_> ve_: why?
<Ov3rf10w> Tek-5-8-6, 6gb is large swap :)
<Scott19_> can i install a l.a.m.p server in ubuntu desktop edition
<erUSUL> ve_: not true
<Tek-5-8-6> Sorry, I thought it was double the RAM
<llutz_> Scott19_: you can
<lorenzosu> Ok thanks llutz, Ov3rf10w, ve_
<Psinetic> I'm on ubuntu 9.10 64bit, i'm TRYING to get UbuntuCE on this thing, but it tells me i need wine-christian-repos installed, i go to install that, and that tells me i need wine <1.1.0 so i download the source code and go to ./configure and it tells me ANOTHER error. can someone please help me out?
<ve_> thats most ubuntu /debian etc can handle i dont know y
<Tek-5-8-6> Maybe is was cut it in Half
<Tek-5-8-6> 1.5 Gig
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: put 3 GiB so you can suspend to disk
<llutz_> ve_: nonsense
<Scott19_> and treat it like a normal server install
<lorenzosu> Not sure if hybernation is really worth
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: Is that the same as hybernation?
<Scott19_> sudo tasksel
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: yes.
<llutz_> lorenzosu: hibernation = susp to disk
<Psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d315ab9fe
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: if you only plan to suspend to ram you do not need that much. 1 GiB would be more than enough
<junkY_San> hey, i have installed win xp after i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my notebook. i booted the a live-cd an reinstalled grub on the harddisk. it told me it found some kernels and win xp on a partition. but the grub bootmenu doesn't appear.
<bazhang> Psinetic, ubuntu ce? is that an ubuntu derivative?
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: Ok thanks.
<Sahkolihaa> Another attack?
<Sahkolihaa> ...yup.
<kinja-sheep> Sahkolihaa: Ya.
<lorenzosu> Different question is it advisable and what would be tha advantage of having a dedicated partition for /home on Ubuntu?
<Sahkolihaa> Yay for Quassel not supporting DCC. :)
<Psinetic> bazhang, ubuntuce is ubuntu christian edition. www.ubuntuce.com
<Sahkolihaa> Oh.
<ExtremeDevilz> wtf
<BlouBlou> Sahkolihaa: There are CTCPs
<Sahkolihaa> This was a CTCP Version flood.
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: for me is a must; makes upgrades and reinstalls backups  easier
<ExtremeDevilz>  You are being CTCP flooded from zaySjfZI, ignoring *!*@82.41.72.54 < what is this
<bazhang> Psinetic, then you should seek help on their support forums; derivatives are not supported here
<strywgr> anyone here using gdesklets?
<kinja-sheep> ExtremeDevilz: Attacks.
<Sahkolihaa> ExtremeDevilz: It's just bots, ignore it.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<steveo> hi
<FreeFull> lorenzosu: You can reinstall your OS without losing your data
<ve_> Linux likes swap space size of 2 * system RAM size,
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: if you want to change distro you can simply wipe the root and swap partitions without the need to restore youor data on reinstall
<ve_> .
<Psinetic> bazhang, there's no one in their support forums, never is. i have to seek support somewhere or i'm never going to get support.
<llutz_> ve_: stop that nonsense please
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: I can see the point for backups/restore.. but why also upgrades?
<ExtremeDevilz> cant they do anything to stop this bots
<bazhang> Psinetic, then perhaps ##linux ; this is for ubuntu only not derivatives
<Psinetic> it is ubuntu bazhang
<llutz_> ve_: that was a recommendation about 10 yrs ago, things changed and technically there hasnt been a reason for that
<ExtremeDevilz> Ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> has the highest number of people
<bazhang> Psinetic, no its not. www.ubuntu.com is ubuntu; that is not.
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: well peace of mind if it get screwed you have an easier path forward (a reinstall is easier)
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: if the upgrade goes bad you dont have to sweat your data, it will restrict space for updates as the packages are saved in /var but you can symlink to your home dir if you run out of space
<Yon89> i just tryed to boot into my newly compiled and patched kernal and it begins to load and then blackscreans i get these errors in the log ( Dec 29 21:57:42 fs1 kernel: [   20.754688] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device Dec 29 21:57:42 fs1 kernel: [   20.754689] registered panic notifier Dec 29 21:57:42 fs1 kernel: [   20.754694] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.0.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0 Dec 29 21:57:42 fs1 kernel: [   20.7
<eddym> hey all.. i started downloading a prg in torrent that is 6.6 gigs im running out of space and wanted to place it on another interal drive that has more space
<Psinetic> bazhang, please define a "derivative". i understand what "distributions" are, but what's a "derivative"?
<eddym> how can i do this?
<bazhang> !derivatives | Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<ve_> ExtremeDevilz: have you looked at linux mint
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: if you assign about 7Gb to / then you will be laughing
<ExtremeDevilz> 0.o ve_
<ExtremeDevilz> no why
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Sorry what do you mean?
<ve_> yon have you looked that up on google google
<Slart> Psinetic: if you create you own distro.. based on ubuntu.. but perhaps adding some packages, changing some settings.. then it's a derivative.. and we won't support it here
<Psinetic> that....really didn't answer anything. but yeah....uh ok.
<gadget3000> eddym: what torrent client are you using
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<erUSUL> eddym: move the file; redownload the torrent point it to the nwe location; should start downloading where it was
<eddym> gadget3000, transmission 1.5
<Psinetic> Slart, so if i add software and it requires it's own repo suddenly i have a new derivative?
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Sorry I didn't understand
<ve_> ActionParsnip: ehats up with floodbot he keeps causing ppl not to speek y
<Slart> Psinetic: if you start calling it "Psibuntu" and distribute it yourself then yes
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: when you update and install apps the debs are stored on your system. If you have insufficient space you will get issues so its good to add a few gig of space to cover
<eddym> erUSUL, just pause the download then do it
<eddym> ?
<Psinetic> i'm sorry that's just utterly retarded.
<gadget3000> eddym: do as erUSUL said. you have to pause the torrent and close transmission first then move everything
<ve_> so ActionParsnipcant you help me to config my default system os
<Psinetic> it's still ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> Slartbuntu!
<Psinetic> the core and everything
<eddym> gadget3000, ok thxs
<Psinetic> there's nothing different about it
<bazhang> Psinetic, its not supported here.
<gadget3000> eddym: then change the torrent location in transmission
<distatica> What's the name of the program that ubuntu uses to setup multiple monitors? Just Display Preferences is shown, but I swear this is an app (or very similar to another app) with another name..
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: So apart from swap, what percentages would you assign to /home and / ?
<bazhang> distatica, xrandr
<erUSUL> eddym: by the way deluge can move the storage of torrents "on the fly"
<kinja-sheep> Psinetic: Ubuntu is based on Debian. That mean you should be talking in #debian channel. Makes senses? No. That's why we don't support derivatives. :)
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: 7Gb /, 1xRAM for swap, rest for /home
<distatica> bazhang: perfect, and this is a gui tool to that, I can find it now, thanks
<gadget3000> distatica: If you are using NVIDIA its twinview
<bazhang> distatica, /msg ubottu xrandr for more info
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: 7Gb seems 'small'.. but I may be wrong?
<Psinetic> *sigh* ok, screw it. i'm just gonna throw ubuntu away then. i'm sick of constantly asking for support because the stupid os is ALWAYS broken, and i have to fix what should ALREADY work. i never get support i ask for anyways, i sit here for hours asking and no one ever helps me. i've been asking for help on this particular problem for nearly a month and this is the first time i've ever heard this
<distatica> 940GM unfortunately, thanks bazhang
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: not at all
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: all dpends on the amount of software you plan to install
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: my install occupys just under 3Gb
<eddym> erUSUL, cool, now i have a better question..... i used gag bootloader to conifgure mbr.. however, it removed the mbr on my internal drive... i have a working mbr on a cloned external usb drive... how can i restore my internal mbr from the external usb
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: You use only official software or also do much compile etc?
<daya> where are firefox temp files
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: only the official repos and a few ppas
<erUSUL> eddym: what is "gag bootloader" ?
<eddym> erUSUL, gag booatloader allows you to add OS to boot via gui
<erUSUL> eddym: never used it so i can not help with it ...
<eddym> erUSUL, however it did not work...
<Psinetic> this reminds me of Dell...you just get the runaround until you finally throw the piece of crap away. >_>
<eddym> how i can restore a working mbr though without using livecd
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: I guess all the rest goes in /home right (downloads, docs etc etc)?
<gadget3000> Psinetic: what is your problem?
<nameo0> if im trying to play a game from 1995 would ubuntu (the newest one) have trouble executing it?
<Psinetic> don't worry gadget3000, it's not supported.
<erUSUL> eddym: a windows mbr ? grub¿? what do you want in the mbr
<eddym> erusal my windows and ubuntu mbr got lost
<eddym> got erased
<ve_> ActionParsnip: i do not want to have to do that for every single music file type i have  there is a way to set each os default applications. they come preinstalled with default ons you cah change them i guess you dont know where
<eddym> erUSUL, but i have the original on external
<legend2440> Psinetic: its  build-essential  not  build-essentials
<eddym> brb
<ExtremeDevilz> how do you guys pronoun Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> eddym: the windows recovery console has the fixmbr command ask in ##windows how to use it
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: exactly, more space for your stuff
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: oo-boon-too
<lorenzosu> ExtremeDevilz: Depends, in Italy most say ooboontoo
<kinja-sheep> ExtremeDevilz: Ubu with a lough cloud.
<BlouBlou> ExtremeDevilz: ooboontoo
<Psinetic> thank you legend2440, changed it, said it's already newest edition.
<Slart> ExtremeDevilz: look here http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<llutz> ve_: nautilus click right on file, properties, open with, change
<ExtremeDevilz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYXZIbm4XTQ&feature=related ;)
<bazhang> ExtremeDevilz, dont paste that here
<Slart> ExtremeDevilz: I think I saw a sound file somewhere.. can't find it any more though
<ExtremeDevilz> ok sorry
<lorenzosu> ExtremeDevilz: I guess in English it's Hub-un-too (without the 'H' though)
<Ov3rf10w> ExtremeDevilz, :)
<Ov3rf10w> killer tux
<ExtremeDevilz> Downloaded Ubuntu :)
<ExtremeDevilz> Time To Die Microsoft ;)
<ExtremeDevilz> brb attempting to BSOD my windows
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: How would I instruct the installation for such setup (separate /home partition)
<Psinetic> ExtremeDevilz, just turn it on, it'll bsod
<ExtremeDevilz> one thing I dont have to worry is virus ;)
<ExtremeDevilz> no pvirus for linux
<dsl_> hi, i have a text file on a windows share. when i try to open it in nautilus it tells me it's executable do i want to display or run. can't change the permissions in ubuntu, how do i do that on the windows box or do i just make it read write on windows?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: use custom partitioning
<ExtremeDevilz> why is all linux a penguin ?
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: these are all offtopic questions
<ExtremeDevilz> ok sorry
<ExtremeDevilz> but still my last question before I go
<ExtremeDevilz> :3 care to answer ?
<bazhang> !ot | ExtremeDevilz ask there
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz ask there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<damo22>  how do i build an ubuntu source package with a .dsc file and orig.tar.gz and diff.gz
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: http://www.linux.org/info/penguin.html
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: now take any non ubuntu questions to offtopic
<Ov3rf10w> this bots are crazy xD
<erUSUL> damo22: better ask in #ubuntu-motu
<gadget3000> ExtremeDevilz: http://www.sjbaker.org/wiki/index.php?title=The_History_of_Tux_the_Linux_Penguin
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks.. Hope I don't screw up everything :)
<lorenzosu> ActionParsnip: Oh another thing came to my mind... what filesystem type you'de reccomend for the /home partition
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: you were helping with my wireless problems yesterday, turns out it was broken hardware - a usb wireless stick fixed the problem, thanks for trying though
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: default ext4 should be ok
<ActionParsnip> lorenzosu: ext3 or ext4 is fine
<ve_> i am wanting to change the default applications to ones i use
<lorenzosu> I've read ext4 may be slightly weaker in performance is it true?
<Iszak> I've got an nVidia GT 220 and my monitor supports up to 1280 by 1024 but for some reason I cannot get that resolution and when I force it to that it doesn't fit properly despite 1280 by 1024 working in windows.
<Iszak> I also have nvidia drivers installed as far as I know
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<llutz> ve_:again: nautilus click right on file, properties, open with, change
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: set the res to something then click save to X config file, you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and manually change the resolution
<ActionParsnip> BenG92: boot to live cd and fsck your partitions
<lorenzosu> How to print all installed packages from terminal?
<llutz> lorenzosu: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<ReddishMushroom> BenG92: Load FORTH language :) It takes only 8 kb kernel size.
<Slart> lorenzosu: dpkg -l   <-- lower case L
<Iszak> ActionParsnip: change "1024x768 @1280x1024 to "1280x1024 @1280x1024 ?
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: watever res you want, set it
<HaskellLove> how to create a text file in a forbiden folder?
<dsl_> is nautilus launcher terminology ambiguous? if i want to create a 'shortcut' to a file (so it opens with default app) should i select launcher type as 'program' or 'location' despite it being neither (at least to me!)?
<Iszak> ActionParsnip: alright finally how do you restart x11 (I think it was x11) it was something something backspace
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<lorenzosu> thanks llutz Slart
<ActionParsnip> HaskellLove: gksudo gedit    you can then save where you wish
<dsl_> Iszak: crtl+alt+bkspce?
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: use alt+k+printscreen or just reboot
<Iszak> Yeah, I thought it was that.
<Iszak> but it doesn't work :(
<sprockets> how hard would it be to use ubuntu on a deskop with 3 nics to create a dual wan router per say
<sprockets> with load balancing
<Iszak> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ReddishMushroom> HaskellLove: echo text file content > "forbiden/a text file"
<kinja-sheep> HaskellLove: echo "Me love you long time" | sudo tee -a /var/www/index.html
<eddym> eddym: the windows recovery console has the fixmbr command ask in ##windows how to use it
<sprockets> Hmm ill tkae the silence as very hard
<Slart> sprockets: <--------> about this hard... scale unknown =)
<Slart> sprockets: well.. to be a little serious.. there won't be a nice gui to click in.. but I've seen some howto's on the net about it.. it shouldn't be that hard
<sprockets> i wonder if it would be easier in windows 7 or does ubuntu auto config load balancing as well, I doubt it does but in my experince win7 load balancing is crap
<eddym> sorry guys just got back... so there is way to fix mbr
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<richardM__> Hi all, can anyone help me with this result of gparted repair attempt (report): Check and repair file system (ntfs) on /dev/sda1  00:00:11    ( ERROR )
<richardM__>      	
<richardM__> calibrate /dev/sda1  00:00:01    ( SUCCESS )
<richardM__>      	
<richardM__> path: /dev/sda1
<FloodBot2> richardM__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<richardM__> start: 63
<Slart> sprockets: I have no idea how to do this in windows 7.. don't you need a 3rd party application to do routing? ... have you searched in synaptic for load balancing? perhaps one of the firewall/router scripts might do it
<sprockets> no
<sprockets> I might just bite the bullet and buy a dual wan router
<sprockets> but thats min 200 bucks
<Slart> sprockets: I doubt that ubuntu does load balancing by default
<Iszak> it still didn't work :(
<richardM__> sorry for the messy posting: can anyone help with the failed attempt to repair the partition?
<Zlobi1> sprockets: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/11/04/create-a-load-balance-server-using-ubuntu/ << Ubuntu can
<Zlobi1> With additional soft
<Zlobi1> Now, hello, pls tell me what was the command in terminal to show sund devices identification? In the way 0,0 0,1 ...
<Slart> Zlobi1: cat /proc/asound/cards perhaps?
<ExtremeDevilz> damn
<Slart> Zlobi1: I think there is a file called /proc/asound/devices  as well..
<Zlobi1> Slart: well, let's try :P
<Zlobi1> I am on ubuntu 9.10, if it matters
<Guest52480> hey guys
<drellok> Zlobi1: also aplay -L should work
<Guest52480> can you help me
<Guest52480> with amsn
<Guest52480> to do a video call
<Guest52480> because i disinstaled empathy
<Zlobi1> yes it does, both do :) thanks
<ExtremeDevilz> guys
<ExtremeDevilz> I just realise all my stuff are open source
<ExtremeDevilz> :P
<ExtremeDevilz> my software
<Guest52480> xd
<ExtremeDevilz> firefox,vlc player
<ExtremeDevilz> ^_^
<Guest52480> i need a little help
<Guest52480> please
<richardM__> can anyone help with the failed attempt to repair the partition?
<ExtremeDevilz> so window is a bye bye
<Zlobi1> Guest52480: All here need help, skip intro :P
<Guest52480> ok
<Guest52480> amsn
<aaron11> #osgui
<Guest52480> it doesn't work
<Zlobi1> Guest52480: It is a messenger?
<Guest52480> the videocal
<Guest52480> yes
<ReddishMushroom> HaskellLove: (follow (scripture (practice heaven not-end-practice) (if allowed_to_create then create_anything end-if) end-scripture) not-end-follow)
<kylecarey> hi all, anyone out there wanna help me with a modem problem?
<Zlobi1> Guest52480: Ok, tell your problem
<ActionParsnip> !modem | kylecarey
<ubottu> kylecarey: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Guest52480> i can't do
<Guest52480> videocall
<Guest52480> on msn
<Slart> kylecarey: just describe your problem
<Guest52480> onl webcam
<FloodBot2> Guest52480: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !enter | Guest52480
<ubottu> Guest52480: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kylecarey> i cant get ubuntu to detect that its there. its an onboard modem in a laptop
<Zlobi1> Guest52480: Can you make video call in say, Skype?
<Guest52480> yes
<Guest52480> but on msn
<Guest52480> no
<Guest52480> i can make work only
<Guest52480> the webcam
<Strum> help please
<Guest52480> but no sound
<psycho_oreos> !ask | Strum
<ubottu> Strum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Strum> just upgraded from 8.1 to 9.04 and can't login
<junkY_San> hey, i have installed win xp after i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my notebook. i booted the a live-cd an reinstalled grub on the harddisk. it told me it found some kernels and win xp on a partition. but the grub bootmenu doesn't appear. it just boots ubuntu
<Zlobi1> Guest52480: So it is up to the application, check in the settings which sound device in amsn is used
<Strum> seems to have changed my username and/or password
<Strum> old one doesn't work anymore
<aaron11> !enter | Guest52480
<ubottu> Guest52480: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest52480> i've tryed  all the devices
<Guest52480> but no one seems to work
<psycho_oreos> Strum, try using recovery mode and reset your password
<Guest52480> dman bill gates
<Guest52480> damn
<Strum> how do i do that?
<MJas1016> Anyone have time to assist me with a few monitor issues? Attempting to set the primary monitor, as well as create a manual resolution for my larger monitor.
<Zlobi1> junkY_San: Probably you have grub delay on 0
<junkY_San> Zlobi1:  do you mean timeout?
<pietro_> salve
<junkY_San> Zlobi1:  btw, it's grub2
<kylecarey> how do you detect a modem in ubuntu?
<Zlobi1> Guest52480: What about another msn alternative?
<dsl_> the other day my networked win printer was working fine. now i send print jobs and nothing happens - they show as being processed - using CUPS i see the printer now shows ' unable to connect to cifs host..' what does that mean please?
<psycho_oreos> Strum, well the livecd for example of ubuntu has recovery option I think, something like that, it will drop you into the shell of your ubuntu installation and then you issue passwd command from there for your account
<Guest52480> zzzz
<BlouBlou> !amsn | Guest52480
<MJas1016> Anyone have time to assist me with a few dual monitor issues? Attempting to set the primary monitor, as well as create a manual resolution for my larger monitor.
<Strum> will an 8.04 live cd recover a 9.04 install?
<pietro_> I have problem whit UCK and Grub pc
<ActionParsnip> kylecarey: lspci   will tell you
<Strum> cos i upgraded over the net and don't have a 9.04 install disc
<pietro_> help me!!
<psycho_oreos> Strum, in password sense of changing it, it can but I doubt it for many other tasks
<Strum> ok thanks
<Strum> i'll give that a try
<psycho_oreos> !ask | pietro_
<ubottu> pietro_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zlobi1> Strum: what is broken?
<psycho_oreos> Zlobi1, he needs passwd reset
<ActionParsnip> Strum: you dont need a cd, jut use esc when grub loads and select recovery mode, then root, you can set any password there
<Zlobi1> It should do
<aaron11> Can someone help me with the package supertux-stable? When ever I start supertux It closes automaticly the terminal said: Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux Warning: Unable to open the file "/home/aaronvarghese/.supertux/config" for read Warning: No joysticks are available. Running Karmic Koala
<Zlobi1> aaron11: Check that your joystick is detected, alternatively, configure supertux with keyboard
<MJas1016> I set up dual monitors however, I cant set my LCD (larger monitor) as the primary.  How do I change which monitor is set as my primary?
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: run: touch /home/aaronvarghese/.supertux/config
<ch1> Hello
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: using nvidia gfx card?
<kylecarey> what is a LPC interface?
<MJas1016> yup
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: then its in nvidia-settings
<MJas1016> ActionParsnip: How do I access those?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: emmmm.... Nothing came
<kylecarey> what is a LPC interface?
<MJas1016> ActionParsnip: on Ubuntu 9.10
<aaron11> Zlobi1: I dont have a joystick
<Strum> bother, this install disc doesn't have recovery mode
<aaron11> Zlobi1: and I dont know how
<uden> #luccalug
<uden> help
<aaron11> Zlobi1: to config to keyboard
<uden> join #luccalug
<ch1> I have problems with virtualbox under karmic. Everytime I reboot and want to start a virtualmachine I get Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908). I have to do sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup. Then it works until the next reboot. I already tried to uninstall dkms and virtualbox and reinstall, still the same problem.
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: like I said, esc when grub loads
<MJas1016> ActionParsnip: im sorry, what is grub?
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: then select recovery mode, then root
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: its the boot loader when you choose your kernel
<MJas1016> ActionParsnip: Gotcha, thanks!
<Pelo> morning folks,  when you use nautilus to setup a shared folder  (right click, share tab etc) , to what config file does this go and what's the prog that actualy does the sharing ?
<hicham> any instructions on how to use plymouth in ubuntu ?
<zer0_mood> i need help with editing the sources file - i try ti add a line gpg and I get this in terminal:E: Type 'gpg' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<zer0_mood> im trying to install tor
<PrototypeX29A> hi, when i try to sudo i get something around the lines of "user not in /etc/sudoers", but so sudoers-file itself seems to be the same as in my working ubuntu
<aaron11> Can someone help me with the package supertux-stable? When ever I start supertux It closes automaticly the terminal said: Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux Warning: Unable to open the file "/home/aaronvarghese/.supertux/config" for read Warning: No joysticks are available. Running Karmic Koala
<zer0_mood> PrototypeX29A, do u have more than 1 users ?
<PrototypeX29A> now i have mounted the problemativ root-dir from the liveCD and want to check in which groups the user is
<PrototypeX29A> zer0_mood: i am not sure, i tried to add another user but the tool did not respond
<Pelo> zer0_mood, try adding the repos you need using the gui in menu > system > admin > software sources , it will format it properly
<PrototypeX29A> zer0_mood: is there any way i can check this from reading the config files?
<mka> PrototypeX29A, try booting ubuntu on recovery mode and and add yourself to the admin group. otherwise if the machine is not yours alone, contact the relevant administrator to do that for you.
<Strum> so how do i reset password from a live CD without recovery mode?
<zer0_mood> PrototypeX29A, click ur username and go to switch users too see if there is another user
<PrototypeX29A> zer0_mood: i am not on the installed system but in the live system
<PrototypeX29A> zer0_mood: there must be a way to read the files in /etc/
<zer0_mood> PrototypeX29A, if there is - switch to him - he must be the sudoer
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: did touching the file help any?
<zer0_mood> PrototypeX29A, look for a file named usr or users
<PrototypeX29A> zer0_mood: I know which account should be and has been the sudoer
<vmlinz>  Hello, I find emacs meta package shows version
<vmlinz> 	 23.1+1-4ubuntu2+22.2+0ubuntu6.1 but it depends on emacs22 only. And
<vmlinz> 	 many other elisp package depends on emacs22 not the master branch
<vmlinz> 	 emacs23.
<FloodBot2> vmlinz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vmlinz> sorry
<zaggynl> whoa
<PrototypeX29A> zer0_mood: the is no usr oder user* in /etc
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup surround sound on an ALC660? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367111
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Great but it only removed one p[roblem, Config file is ok but its still complaining that it cant see any gaysticks which I dont have and is saying that there is a segmentation fault now!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Great but it only removed one p[roblem, Config file is ok but its still complaining that it cant see any gaysticks which I dont have and is saying that there is a segmentation fault now!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<zer0_mood> Pelo, i go to software sources and then ? to other software?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Great but it only removed one p[roblem, Config file is ok but its still complaining that it cant see any gaysticks which I dont have and is saying that there is a segmentation fault now!
<ve_> hi is there a terminal command to display kde default applications.
<mka> PrototypeX29A, did you manage to solve your problem?
<PrototypeX29A> mka: not yet
<Pelo> zer0_mood, you can add your extra repository in the third party tab ,
<mka> PrototypeX29A, mount your ubuntu filesystem and open /etc/sudoers
<Kwpolska> hi...
<PrototypeX29A> mka: yes, and then?
<Strum> so how do i reset a password?
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Ooops!
<zer0_mood> Pelo, where is the third party tab ? Im on 9.10
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup surround sound on an ALC660? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367111
<mka> PrototypeX29A, insert a line like "username ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: I mean joystick
<ActionParsnip> Strum: sudo passwd username
<aaron11> Lol!
<mka> PrototypeX29A, where username is your username
<Pelo> zer0_mood, hold on
<Strum> from a live cd boot
<NukkerSQ5> hi all im using a smartq 5 cool
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: http://supertux.lethargik.org/wiki/S-expr#SuperTux_Config_File
<Strum> after mounting the partition that contains the installation i can't login to
<Pelo> zer0_mood, yes my apologies, you were right, "other software" ( I'm using a french version here and they've changed the tab names, sorry)
<dsl_> still no joy printing to windows network printer. machines on the LAN are dynamically allocated IP addresses so I have to use samba to specify printer location - I have smb://dslserver/HPOffice in CUPS. The machine name and printer name are correct but still get the 'unable to connect to CIFS host..' message. Can anyone help please?
<zer0_mood> Pelo, ok np
<ActionParsnip> Strum: can you not boot to root recovery mode?
<mka> PrototypeX29A, sorry /etc/sudoers is the file for the liveCD in this case. the correct one should be /path/to/mount/point/etc/sudoers
<Strum> no
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: o_0
<Strum> the live cd i have doesn't have recovery mode
<PrototypeX29A> mka: yes, i got that myself :)
<ch1> hello
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: can you ping the name
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Whats that
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: sample config files, what else
<PrototypeX29A> mka: thanks, i will give it a try
<mka> PrototypeX29A, no prob
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Config is ok
<zer0_mood> Pelo, can u help me edit my sources file? Im using the docs from torproject.org
<Iszak> ActionParsnip: what you suggested didn't seem to work hmm
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: its just those problems ive posted
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: ping //dslserver from terminal? doesn't work
<ch1> have problems with virtualbox. Error message: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908).
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: no the command is:      ping dslserver
<aaron11> Terminal says:Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux
<aaron11> Warning: No joysticks are available.
<aaron11> Segmentation fault
<Pelo> zer0_mood, that software sources app edits the source list for you , that's why I told you about it , I don'T play in /sources.list myself, too easy to mess up
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: no that doesnt work
<Strum> ?
<om26er> is there an xchat plugin for indicator-applet ?
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: then put the config files where they are expected. Is there not a PPA for this?
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: but I have a shared folder on that machine mounted to /media
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: can you ping its ip address?
<zer0_mood> Pelo, oh i see .. so where should go in Software sources ? I got tabs: ubuntu software;other software;updates;authentification;statistics
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: ah, need to walk to do that :) brb
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: Where are they expected?
<Zeppelin> Hi, I installed Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows. Now I want Ubuntu gone, how do I do this? (It wasn't a Wubi install)
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: yes that works fine
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup surround sound on an ALC660? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367111
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: then try a different mode lines
<Pelo> zer0_mood,  if you need to add a repository that is not from canonical go to the "other software" tab
<Iszak> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: then add an entry in /etc/hosts   to resolve the name to the IP
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: werent we playing with nvidia stuff?
<kylecarey> i really need help detecting and configuring a modem.
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: ok i've not done that before but looking now....
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: and unavailable resolutions?
<NukkerSQ5> hi why some apps dont work on my smartq 5?
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts      add a line to help resolve the name
<dsl_> ActionParsnip: using nano, i take it i just add IP and name on same line at top?
<Iszak> ActionParsnip: yes that is correct.
<gui7> hmm, has anyone used tomsrtbt before? ineed some hlp wit hit :7
<ActionParsnip> dsl_: sure nano is fine, just match the syntax of the lines for localhost
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: then websearch around for xorg.conf files and copy their syntax to get the res you want
<zer0_mood> Pelo, i added this deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org <karmic> main   so how to proceed ?
<aaron11> Can someone help me with the package supertux-stable? When ever I start supertux It closes automaticly the terminal said: Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux  No joysticks are available. Running Karmic Koala
<Wunderbar> anyone know why i'm having problems browsing in ncmpc
 * Ross is away
<Pelo> zer0_mood, hit the close-finis-exit-end button, what ever that is and you will be asked if you want to reload the repos, say yes , be patient it might take some time,  that is the same as doing "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal
<zer0_mood> Pelo,  i reloaded and i got the same msg: "cant index the repo" and error with the gpg line .. same thing when I tried to gedit the sourcef file
<ActionParsnip> !away > ross
<BenG92>  ActionParsnip is now away. Reason: > ross
<ubottu> ross, please see my private message
<alessandro_> I installed ubuntu with grub2 and i have windows xp also. i could start one or the other but NOW xp doesn't start
<Pelo> zer0_mood, hold on, let me try on my end
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> alessandro_, did you try sudo update-grub command
<mka> Wunderbar, can you browse in gmpc?
<Wunderbar> i don't have gmpc installed
<mka> Wunderbar, what about "mpc playlist"
<KEBA> hi there
<mka> Wunderbar, does that show tracks
<mka> !hi|KEBA
<ubottu> KEBA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Wunderbar> apparently i don't have mpc either, idgi- i swear it was here last week (the last time i used this machine)
<Pelo> zer0_mood, I'M getting the same,  what is he url to the guide you are following for this ?
<KEBA> when i press backspace, only one char will be deleted. normally, there are lots of chars deleted until i release the backspace key. (ubuntu 9.10 64 bit with gnome and germany-eliminate-dead-keys) - how to fix this problem?
<zer0_mood> Pelo, its http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en but i will try with this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-to-surf-anonymously-in-ubuntu-feisty-with-firefox.html
<KEBA> hi mka :)
<mka> hi KEBA
<Wunderbar> i can't browse in gmpc either, apparently
<Pelo> zer0_mood,  hold on , I think I found the problem
<mka> Wunderbar, "mpc playlist" doesnt show anything? Can you play some songs with mpc?
<kylecarey> i really need help detecting and configuring a modem.
<Kuwaiti30> hello
<mka> !hi|Kuwaiti30
<ubottu> Kuwaiti30: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kuwaiti30> anyone here with asus 1005ha
<alessandro_> <ubottu>: i dont know, probably you are just a cold bot and not a human being, anyway I already inform my-self in that site, tried everything was suggested there, but the problen is still there.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Kuwaiti30
<ubottu> Kuwaiti30: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Wunderbar> i got an error message on parsing numbers
<Pelo> zer0_mood, first do the gpg lines a bit further down the the sources.list stuff,  just put each line in the terminal and hit henter,   then before you get to the apt-get upgrade stuff,   this is the line you want to use in software sources  ---->     deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main
<Wunderbar> why am i unable to browse?
<Wunderbar> i was told that ncmpc was like using vim for audio..
<mka> Wunderbar, can you play even a single song?
<Wunderbar> won't play anything
<Kuwaiti30> well the installation crashes at 53% on three different usb drives and on two different external cd drives
<mka> Wunderbar, did you configure mpd?
<ActionParsnip> Kuwaiti30: did yuo md5 test the ISO you used?
<richardsith> Hello Guys, is there someone that can help me to resolve a problem with Hylafax, Iaxmodem
<Kuwaiti30> well i couldnt find that
<mka> Wunderbar, mpd is the server, mpc is the client, ncmpc and gmpc are the front-ends of mpc
<Kuwaiti30> i will do it if you give me a link
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Kuwaiti30
<ubottu> Kuwaiti30: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Kuwaiti30: if you dont md5 test yu have no way of knowing the data you are using is good do you
<Kuwaiti30> thanks ubottu
<Kuwaiti30> yes true
<Wunderbar> i configured mpc according to a guide i found online- i directed mpd to the location of my music
<Wunderbar> made a directory for playlist etc...
<Wunderbar> nevermind, i'm goind back to mocp
<ubuntu> Hello
<Wunderbar> anyone know how to get mocp to play nice with last.fm?
<richardsith> I've configured a Fax Server and when try to send a test file, /etc/issue.net, that file is gone to destination. While if I try to send a generic file pdf, I've receive a error of convertation.
<richardsith> Has some one had the some problem
<ubuntu> I have a fubared external USB HDD that i tried to use ddrescue and save a ntfs partition on it. To make the long story short i am now on ubuntu live CD and i have my USB HDD plugged in. How can i format the disk with no filesystem or with NTFS format?
<mka> Wunderbar, what is the output of "sudo grep music_directory /etc/mpd.conf "
<pts> can anyone tell me how to configure what and how things appear in the Places menu in Gnome? What is taking care of the volumes there? HAL?
<Wunderbar> apparently- it's the default...
<Wunderbar> well, well
<mka> Wunderbar, ok. but before you give up, try "sudo mpd --create-db" and then "sudo service mpd restart" and then "mpc ls | mpc add" and then "mpc play"
<Wunderbar> thanks
<Strum> does ubuntu always reset passwords when you upgrade?
 * Ross is back
<mka> Strum, which password?
<Strum> i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now i can't login
<alessandro_> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 in an extended partition, while in the primary i have Windows XP. I could choose between the 2 OS, but now when I choose XP it doesn't start.
<mka> Strum, upgrading does not change user passwords
<mka> Strum, can X start
<Strum> well why can't i login using the same user/pass i was using before the upgrade?
<Strum> well i dunno with ubuntu how do you know when x starts?
<christoph_debian> hi all! I'm trying to bootstrap karmic on armel but it fails on installing zlib -> http://people.debian.org/~christoph/debootstrap.log anyone a Idea?
<mka> Strum, does the login screen comes up?
<Strum> it gives me the login screen
<Strum> and the old password and user name doesn't work
<mka> Strum, you can go to recovery mode and then reset your password
<kudak> Strum: it should be the same login, case sensitive aswell, ur sure ur typing the same login ?
<Strum> how do i go to recvoery mode?
<ubuntu> Can someone tell me how can i format my external HDD to NTFS/FAT32 using ubuntu live CD?
<Strum> the live CD i first installed from does't have recovery mode on it
<ActionParsnip> Strum: boot to recovery root console, its nothing to do with liveCD
<Strum> how do i do that?
<mka> Strum, there should be a recovery mode available in grub during start up
<ActionParsnip> Strum: when you choose you kernel in grub you will see a recovery option like this: http://thegabfather.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/grub4kt.jpg
<OerHeks> Hold shift at boot, then you enter grub menu
<ActionParsnip> Strum: see how it says recovery mode, you will see that
<aperson> what's the karmic version of /etc/inittab ?
<ubuntu> OerHeks: @ me ?
<Strum> ok shift at bott
<Strum> thanks
<ubuntu> Oh.
<silare> !digikam | silare
<silare> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mka> Strum, restart you computer and then select recovery mode. and when you have started on recovery mode and have logged in as root, simply type "passwd username" to change the password for user "username"
<silare> Is there a way to theme Qt4 apps to looks like GTK?
<silare> !kde | ubottu
<ubottu> silare: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<silare> !kde | ubottu
<silare> !kubuntu | ubottu
<ubottu> silare: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<mka> silare, you want KDE but you want apps to look like GTK, why dont just go to GNOME then?
<zer0_mood> pelo, the same thing: E: Type 'gpg' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<christoph_debian> /usr/share/debootstrap/functions: line 739: 21445 Illegal instruction     $CHROOT_CMD "$@"
<christoph_debian> looks qute strange?
<aperson> Please use the > to direct messages to a user, and not the channel.  Otherwise, you can just message the bot yourself the commands :)
<zer0_mood> pelo, i will try the other manual and will get back
<pha> hi everyone :) merry christmas to all who celebreate it -> I have a small problem, I am getting error that my disk space is full -> /dev/sda2 443G 419G 1.7G 100% /home
<pha> I tried apt-get clean and rm -rf /var/log/* yet still the same problem.
<ubuntu> Error formatting volue. Error creating file system: helper exited with exit cod 1: 3438: error writing 131072 bytes: success
<Wunderbar> okay, now upgrading ubuntu to the current edition, how long will this take?
<pha> anyone any ideas? would really appreciate it.
<SwedeMike> Wunderbar: how fast is your broadband? that's usually the limiting factor, otherwise it'll take sub-hour
<Wunderbar> really?
<mka> pha, remove fies in your home directory
<Wunderbar> it's a 1.3G upgrade
<ubuntu> I can't see my HDD now!
<Wunderbar> i don't see this taking sub one hour
<ubuntu> What the hell!
<Strum> <kudak> ur sure ur typing the same login ? - are you sure you know where you dick is?
<rob_p> pha: On a disk of that size, the logs will be but a small fraction of the space consumed.  You need to move some of your large data files off to a different drive.
<Wunderbar> if i start this upgrade now can i pause and resume etc.?
<aperson> Wunderbar, during the download process, you can kill it at any time - and it should resume
<PFA> hi, somehow the permissions on my ntfs drive were changed so i can't mount or view it anymore... can someone help me out?
<aperson> Wunderbar, during the install phase.. I wouldn't touch it
<ubuntu> Can someone please tell how can i format the external HDD using the terminal? I can no longer see the HDD on my desktop nor in Places
<KEBA> when i press backspace, only one char will be deleted. normally, there are lots of chars deleted until i release the backspace key. (ubuntu 9.10 64 bit with gnome and germany-eliminate-dead-keys) - how to fix this problem?
<legend2440> phadid you happen to use Simple Backup at any time?
<ubuntu> I tried right click on it, format FAT32 and got the error i've written above and now i can't even see it
<mka> PFA, which device is your ntfs partition (ie sda2, sda1,?)
<pha> That's fine :) Thank-you very much for the help/input - do you have any idea why is says 443G partition, 419G used - but I only have 1.7G free? where has the other 22.3G gone?
<PFA> mka: sda3
<Wunderbar> it's not actually installing anything, from what i can tell- just a heft download process
<pha> not that I recall legend2440.
<mka> ubuntu, use gparted (its graphical though)
<legend2440> pha  ok
<ubuntu> mka: How?
<aperson> pha, try looking at the disk usage analyzer by chance?
<llutz> pha: 5% reserverd for root (extX default)
<Strum> sorted
<Strum> i hope that doesn't happen every time i upgrade
<mka> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<ubuntu> Ok i'm inside
<pha> yeah, I did check disk analyzer... this is what I got -> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/1002/incompat.jpg
<rob_p> pha: lookup the difference between 1kbits and 1024bits and you'll see that when it gets down to reporting disk size, the larger the drive, the larger the deviation.
<ubuntu> File system: Unknown Size: 200+ GB Used: -- Unused: -- Flags: boot
<christoph_debian> (j -ircnet #ubuntu
<pha> this is my df -h output -> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/1789/termanalyz.jpg
<ubuntu> Formating to ntfs now
<alessandro_> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 in an extended partition, while in the primary i have Windows XP. I could choose between the 2 OS, but now when I choose XP it doesn't start.
<rob_p> pha: Basically, your drive is out of space!
<aperson> pha, you should hit scan filesystem, it'll give you the size of all your dirs
<mka> PFA, sudo umount /dev/sda3 && mkdir ~/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda3 ~/ntfs -o umask=0002
<ubuntu> Thank you mka! Have a happy new year :-)
<ubuntu> mka++
<mka> ubuntu, hahahaha
<om26er> late
<PFA> mka: thanks
<ActionParsnip> alessandro_: check the options used in the windows config in grub to make sure it is correct
<pha> mka - thank-you very much :]
<mka> PFA, you welcome
<pha> rob_p & aperson - thank you very much as well, I really appreciate it.
<rob_p> pha: welcome
<alessandro_> ActionParsnip: i think that's not so easy for me......
<ActionParsnip> alessandro_: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/28/windows-xpvista-dual-boot-does-not-boot-from-grub2-or-grub-pc/
<alessandro_> is it possible that the problem comes from the windows' boot?
<Zeppelin> Hi, I installed Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows. Now I want Ubuntu gone, how do I do this? (It wasn't a Wubi install)
<llutz> Zeppelin: restore MBR if grub was installed to it, remove linux partition, done
<Zeppelin> MBR?
<alessandro_> ActionParsnip: i check it
<llutz> Zeppelin: mbr, master boot record, to be fixed with i.e. fixmbr from windows-cd
<mka> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Zeppelin> ok so llutz
<Zeppelin> how do I restore MBR?
<llutz> Zeppelin: if grub made a backup of the original one, dd it back. else use fixmbr from windows-cd
<Zeppelin> what if i don't have the windows-cd?
<Zeppelin> windows came with my laptop
<llutz> Zeppelin: use other tools like testdisk
<Zeppelin> where do i find testdisk?
<mka> Zeppelin, are you using grub2 or the old grub?
<Zeppelin> :\, I think the old grub? it was a 9.10 install
<ZzeeousS> Hello to everybady im here
<aperson> Zeppelin, then it was grub2
<mka> Zeppelin, it's probably grub2 then
<aperson> !hi | ZzeeousS
<ubottu> ZzeeousS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZzeeousS> How are you?
<Zeppelin> Ok
<Zeppelin> mka, so what do I do
<ZzeeousS> aperson:
<moobie> Hi
<Zeppelin> ..everytime you guys give me an answer it unleashes more questions
<ZzeeousS> aperson: how are you?
<moobie> How do I compile kernel 2.6.33-rc2 for ubuntu, with the ubuntu configs?
<float> Does anyone know, where I could find Information/Help on reading data from the TonyHawkRide Board? I've been trying for a few days now, I got everything except the gyrometer.
<aperson> !ot > ZzeeousS
<ubottu> ZzeeousS, please see my private message
<aperson> float, that isn't a subject covered by this channel
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pici> float: Perhaps ##electronics would be a better place?
<llutz> Zeppelin: sudo aptitude install testdisk && man testdisk
<float> I know, but I cant find a channel for this task
<mka> Zeppelin, I was gonna say if you dont have a Windows CD and a dirty way to do it is to migrate /boot to a very small partition. edit menu.lst so that you log in to Windows without waiting. but you are on grub2 which I am not familiar with it.
<float> ah
<Zeppelin> woh, woh, woh, hold up
<Zeppelin> I'm on Windows
<om26er> moobie, why compile it when you can download?
<Zeppelin> Is it possible to do it from Windows?
<kylecarey> hello, does anyone know anythng about finding drivers for the Agere HDA systems modem?
<Zeppelin> or must i do it on linux?
<llutz> Zeppelin: try using aptitude in windows
<llutz>  :(
<moobie> om26er, I can't get the latest radeon ddx,drm and mesa work with the 2.6.33-rc2 kernel
<moobie> from mainline
<mka> llutz, Zeppelin, this fixmbr command is not available from windows' command prompt then?
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564
<llutz> mka: afaik only from cd or if service-console was isntalled to disk
<mka> llutz, ok,
<ZzeeousS> aperson: where are you?
<aperson> ZzeeousS, that is irrelevant to this channel :)
 * om26er_ got DC :(
<xover> I cannot get my mircophone to work. are there known issues?
<ZzeeousS> Aperson:
<ZzeeousS> what?
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<aperson> ZzeeousS, this is not a chat channel, this channel is for support only
<DomeDan> ZzeeousS: check out #debian-offtopic
<Pici> ZzeeousS: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<booh> also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ace42> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server
<PrototypeX29A> i was able to add my user to the sudoers' list, but still it seems kind of broken. When I try to access user settings via GUI it asks me for the root's password, instead of the first user's password
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<brucelee> is it weird that im lactose intolerant but purposely drink milk just to fart and see how racid the smell is
<klown> !offtopic > brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee, please see my private message
<ZzeeousS> how can i see it?
<ZzeeousS> lol
<brucelee> well, if you have an odor meter
<klown> its "private" for a reason :)
<brucelee> u can see on the odor meter how bad it is
<meero> how to add reverse tunnel from server(openssh-ubuntu) to client(win machine) ?C
<PrototypeX29A> !offtopic > PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A, please see my private message
<ZzeeousS> Im not english
<ZzeeousS> help me
<ZzeeousS> ?
<Knight52> Hello , how can i change my repositories source to other server from the command line ?
<PrototypeX29A> ZzeeousS: maybe there is a channel in another language, which can help you
<klown> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> ZzeeousS: ask your question on one line.. if you're talking to someone special put their name at the beginning of the message
<klown> lol, wrong command.
<ardchoille> Knight52: you can use nano or vim
<ActionParsnip> Knight52: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<aperson> klown, try /msg ubottu !search foo
<Slart> Knight52: I don't think there is a wizard for that.. like in the gnome desktop.. you'll have to edit the source file directly
<ZzeeousS> persian
<meero> is there a way to create reverse tunnel from server to client - after the connection is established?
<Slart> !persian
<Slart> hmm
<ZzeeousS> Can i find an persian cha?
<bazhang> !ir | ZzeeousS
<ubottu> ZzeeousS: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ZzeeousS> can you help me?
<bonalerba> ciao a tutti
<ardchoille> bazhang: I knew it was there somewhere
<bazhang> ZzeeousS, /join #ubuntu-ir
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server
<bazhang> ardchoille, :)
<PrototypeX29A> i have a user called "franzi" which is currently logged in, but if i go to System > Administration > Users and Groups only "root" is listed
<kc2_> mmm
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: hmm.. you don't see your local user in Users and Groups?
<escola> bom dia alguém conhece gnuteca live cd
<eXeC001er> Hi!
<Slart> !br | escola
<ubottu> escola: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: no i don't
<aperson> !hi | eXeC001er
<ubottu> eXeC001er: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<escola> ok yhanks
<blackest_knight> is rsync the best way to get a complete set of files  as a backup where some of them have already been copied ?
<klown> im having an issue where my logitech g15 keyboard becomes unresponsive (the keyboard entirely, not the gkeys and such), and to fix the issue, ive had to unplug it from the usb port, and plug it back in.  it causes issues with the plugins for the keyboard, makes them not work.  anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: but you're logging in as a non-root user, right?
<llutz> blackest_knight: most likely
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: yes indeed
<eXeC001er> How can i change WiFi standarts ?
<aperson> klown, are you using g15daemon?
<klown> aperson, yes i am.
<aperson> klown, I can't help, I just know I've had issues with it myself
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: if you click "Manage Groups" do you see a group named after the user you're logged in as?
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: i am logged in as "franzi" which was the name i chose at installation, now i can login, but the user is not listed, and also the user is not in the typical groups like "admin" etc
<klown> aperson, mind if i message you?
<aperson> klown, go for it
<blackest_knight> eXeC001er:  i assume you mean set by your router , log in to the router and configure it
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: yes i do
<ActionParsnip> eXeC001er: you can specify rates in the /et/network/interfaces file. It should autodetect the fastest standard
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: i am solely member of that group
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: at least when i type "groups"
<fiskomi> hallo
<fiskomi> einer hier der der deutschen sprache mächtig ist?
<PrototypeX29A> fiskomi: versuch #ubuntu-de
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: well.. that's strange..if you run "cat /etc/passwd" do you see your username there?
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: yes it is
<ardchoille> I just helped a friend siwtch to Jaunty from WinXP. She wants to know if there's a way to keep windows minimized except the window she is working in (auto minimize?)
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: it is the last entry
<ardchoille> When you launch a new app, the previous window minimizes
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: ususally the first user is also in groups like "admin" or "cdrom". But in this case it is only member of its own group
<paulus68> is there anyone present with a good knowledge of iptables?
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: I'm not sure if it's just the user manager in gnome that is acting weird or if it's some other bug.
<MindSpark> hello, how do I scan for bad sectors on a FAT32 system ?
<PrototypeX29A> Slart:
<gigasoft>  is there any good prrogram for linux that can make video dvd?
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: but seeing as you're not in the admin groups and such it might be something else as well
<ardchoille> gigasoft: try tovid or devede
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: is it a new install?
<llutz> gigasoft: i.e. devede, dvdauthor
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: it is defenitely some bigger problem, as i had to add the user to /etc/sudoers to be able to sudo
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: yes, it is
<c3101> MindSpark, bad sectors has nothing to do with the filesystem, it's got to do with the pysical disk, it's independant of the file system on that disk
<gigasoft> thank's
<MindSpark> c3101, ok, is there a tool I can use on linux that checks for that ? and how do I avoid writing on them in the future ?
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: i tried to add another user, which failed with. So i maybe got to an undefined state
<nameo0> can ubuntu run games made in 1995 using wine?
<Strum> if your HD has bad sectors replace it
<alabd> hello ,  what does 80 do in sudo update-rc.d local defaults 80
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: so it could be a bug of the user manager :)
<|Slacker|> guess so nameo0
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: it seems harsh to recommend a reinstall.. but it might be easier than finding out what went wrong
<extremedevilz> Hello
<extremedevilz> Ubuntu : )
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: I'm not sure if the user manager is involved in creating the user during the install.. probably not
<extremedevilz> Im on ubuntu now
<Strum> once it starts to get bad secotrs total disc failure is usually not far away
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: i called it explicitly :)
<extremedevilz> looks nice and good
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: the first thing after installation
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: oh.. then you don't get admin rights and such.. you'll have to do that yourself
<extremedevilz> Guys want to know how to make my desktop icon smaller
<c3101> MindSpark, run badblocks
<extremedevilz> it is too big
<ActionParsnip> extremedevilz: sounds like you need to either install video drivers or simply set a higher resolution
<dnivra> extremedevilz: right click -> stretch icon
<c3101> MindSpark, then give that as input to mkfs to not use that bad sectors
<aperson> extremedevilz, right-click > stretch icon
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: yes, but i tried to add another user, which did not work
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: but I thought that adding your user to the admin group took care of the sudo problem..
<c3101> MindSpark, also MAKE A BACKUP, and go buy a new drive
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: now it is the first user (created during installation), which is affected
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: perhaps it's some kind of group you need to be part of to be able to create new users
<MindSpark> c3101, :) already done that
<Strum> exactly c3101
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: no i did not add it to the admin group, i added the name to /etc/sudoers
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: but then I would expect the user manager to throw up some kind of error
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: maybe i should at it to the groups
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: add the username to the admin group.. then I think sudo will pick it up from there
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> PrototypeX29A: i have never messed with sudoers and have gotten by fine, the admin group is all you need
<PrototypeX29A> ActionParsnip: but you can not change groups without sudo :)
<extremedevilz> this bot sucks
<ActionParsnip> PrototypeX29A: you can boot to root recovery console to add the user to the group ;)
<extremedevilz> guys how to move my start bar down ?
<c3101> extremedevilz, drag it
<ActionParsnip> extremedevilz: its actually a very useful bot, she types the stuff we have to type everyday
<jcbrand_> extremedevilz: right click, properties, orientation
<extremedevilz> cant
<extremedevilz> how
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<alabd_> hello , Do all files in /etc/init.d/ starts while os comes up ?
<extremedevilz> 0.o
<dnivra> extremedevilz: right click it and change orientation in properties
<ActionParsnip> extremedevilz: there is no start bar in ubuntu, do you mean move the application menu from the top bar to the bottom?
<c3101> alabd, no, only the ones in the default runlevel
<extremedevilz> let me show you what I want
<jcbrand_> alabd_: no, not necessary
<llutz> alabd_: no, there are links to /etc/rcX.d or with upstart other mechanisms
<extremedevilz> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/345648303_5c2a37c38d.jpg
<extremedevilz> that
<jcbrand_> alabd_: not neccessarily
<PrototypeX29A> ActionParsnip: what about the other groups like cdrom, lpadmin, sambashare etc.?
<c3101> alabd, inspect the output of "runlevel", and then look in /etc/rcN.d where N is the runlevel
<aperson> bah, I tried gwibber, closed it, and I'm still getting updates in my notifications
<dnivra> extremedevilz: like I said right click it and change orientation in properties
<ActionParsnip> PrototypeX29A: once you are in admin you can add yourself to any group
<alabd_> jcbrand_:  llutz thanks so they need to be set with update-rc.d
<llutz> alabd_: basically yes
<extremedevilz> ok so how do I shift my time to that pic
<PrototypeX29A> ActionParsnip: yes, but i don't know which are important :)
<Dougdoug5> hello
<aperson> !hi | Dougdoug5
<ubottu> Dougdoug5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Dougdoug5> mka, I'm on ubuntu now, what do I do
<Dougdoug5> aperson, I need to remove Ubuntu (not a wubi install) completely from my computer
<noob> am need to know some emulator exe for play game windows on my ubuntu 9.10
<alabd_> llutz: this command will start script for 80 min and stops it after 80  min? how to make it for ever remain started ? sudo update-rc.d local defaults 80
<llutz> alabd_: no
<aperson> !wine | noob
<ubottu> noob: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<llutz> alabd_: man update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> PrototypeX29A: get someone to run: groups  and give the output (my network isnt accessible atm)
<Dougdoug5> noob: Use Wine
 * c3101 is not familiar with people wanting to remove ubuntu Dougdoug5 
<PrototypeX29A> btw. how do i add a group to a user?  "useradd -G foo group" did not work as "foo" already exists
<Dougdoug5> c3101, haha
<ubuntusage> @PrototypeX29A grep foo /etc/groups
<perlsyntax> Anyone know how to install warcraft on wine on linux?
<Raydiation> hi, your samba server seems to start if he likes it
<mka> Dougdoug5, I am no sure with grub2 really. But if you just delete the partition, you will be unable to boot back to windows because Grub2 will be broken
<aperson> perlsyntax, that is a quesiton for #winehq
<PrototypeX29A> warcraft runs fine under dosbox :)
<llutz> PrototypeX29A: adduser user group
<Raydiation> after round 2 reboots samba fails to start
<Raydiation> is this a known bug?
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<PrototypeX29A> llutz: thanks
<alabd_> llutz:  humble have not time that am asking here . despite there is written As  a rule of thumb, the sequence number of the stop link should be 100
<alabd_>        minus the sequence number of the start link; this causes services to be
<alabd_>        stopped in the opposite order to that in which they are started.  Obvi‐
<alabd_>        ously, therefore, the  default  stop  sequence  number  should  be  80.
<alabd_>        Defaulting  to  20,  as  update-rc.d does
<llutz> alabd_: the number gives the order in which links are called
<extremedevilz> guys how do I do my start bar like the below : http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/345648303_5c2a37c38d.jpg
<llutz> alabd_: that's not a time-count
<paulus68> !paste |alabd_
<ubottu> alabd_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<llutz> alabd_: compare ls -l /etc/rc2.d
<ubuntusage> have some issue with 9.10, sound icon is missing, every time I need to force reload ALSA for sound to work
<extremedevilz> guys how do I do my start bar like the below : http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/345648303_5c2a37c38d.jpg ?
<c3101> Dougdoug5, you could boot into windows first, and restore the windows bootloader first (not sure how, thinks it's something like format /b), then delete the linux partition
<guntbert> extremedevilz: that "start bar" is named panel, right click on it, select properties - choose orientation botootm
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  thers extra 'panel applets' you can install - That looks like one of the gnome menu replacements
<bradpitt> hi, does anybody here can help me? i just replace kubuntu with ubuntu, but when i try to 'cut' the old home folder from kubuntu to new ubuntu home it says the space is not enough, idk what causing this problem but i never had this problem before when i fresh installing ubuntu. :(
<guntbert> *bottom
<extremedevilz> I already did
<extremedevilz> now I have two taskbar
<ubuntusage> any one can help me with the 9.10 sound issue
<Dougdoug5> c3101: are you fucking serious?
<Dougdoug5> I was just todl by some other guy that I needed to be in Ubuntu
<LjL> !language | Dougdoug5
<ubottu> Dougdoug5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dougdoug5> don't you tell me language sonny
<TcP> hey whats up ubuntu fans. I was wondering could anyone point me in the right direction of setting up vsftpd server so that I can upload files?
<LjL> !guidelines > Dougdoug5    (Dougdoug5, see the private message from ubottu)
<TcP> hey whats up ubuntu fans. I was wondering could anyone point me in the right direction of setting up vsftpd server so that I can upload files?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to setup surround sound on an ALC660? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367111
<TcP> I was wondering could anyone point me in the right direction of setting up vsftpd server so that I can upload files?
<Dr_Willis> bradpitt:  why dont you just install kubuntu-desktop on the ubuntu system, actually you could setup some links/mount points and have them both access the same 'home' directory if you wanted to
<c3101> Dougdoug5, removing an OS is generally is scary thing, remeber, make BACKUPS
<TcP> I was wondering could anyone point me in the right direction of setting up vsftpd server so that I can upload files?
<Dr_Willis> extremedevilz:  remove the other one then,  (right click menus)
<PrototypeX29A> i have added my user to all important groups, but still in the user manager it does not appear, does anybody know where the user manager gets his data from
<ubuntusage> @TcP try to apt-get it :)
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd | TcP
<llutz> PrototypeX29A: did you relogin?
<ubottu> TcP: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<biopyte> how  is edge flipping activated in compiz ? -> touching the edge of your virtual desktop with the mouse cursor flips to the neighbouring part of the desktop
<PrototypeX29A> llutz: hmm, rebooting might be an idea
<llutz> PrototypeX29A: not rebooting, just re login
<TcP> ubuntu i allready have it setup and running i can login and download things. but i have disabled anonymouse logins... anyways. i can download things but cant upload anything
<ardchoille> I just helped a friend siwtch to Jaunty from WinXP. She wants to know if there's a way to keep windows minimized except the window she is working in (auto minimize?), when you launch a new app, the previous window minimizes.
<jigal> Hello everyone i want to listen to an online radio site but it can't find the right plugin for ubuntu it looks for a text/html decoder. The site has a built in audio player
<ActionParsnip> TcP: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Vsftpd-in-Ubuntu-45753.shtml
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  last i plasyed with that. it could flip when you moved the mouse over to the right and just held it there for a moment, or you can set it to flip on 'draging a window' only
<c3101> TcP, sounds like  local filesystem permissions
<PrototypeX29A> llutz: i don't see the use of that, as the manager shows all users and groups not only the user currently logged in
<ActionParsnip> TcP: ftp is not very secure, if you use ss you can connect to it with scp or winscp from windows
<Supersaiyan_IV> biopyte, "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager" , run the manager from preferences, the edge flip is there
<TcP> c3101 it is
<OverSpeed> Hello all
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  cant say taht ive ever noticed taht feature.  Compiz has a feature to auto 'dim/transparency' other windows  that are not selected.
<llutz> TcP: man vsftpd.conf (write-enable)
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: oh, nice.. that might be an option. Thanks.
<PrototypeX29A> llutz: but yes, no i tried rebooting and relogin, it does not help
<TcP> llutz lol maybe i should have manned it before i came here
<TcP> llutz thanx dude
<llutz> PrototypeX29A: if changing groups of a user, the user needs to relogin to activate those changes
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  i forget wht it was called however.
<biopyte> Dr_Willis: dragging windows across the borders works fine here, but no way moving with the mouse cursor only
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  I hate moveing with just the mouse.. so i never want that feature.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I remember seeing that in the compiz options a while back, that should work fine
<PrototypeX29A> llutz: i don't want to activate the change, i want the user manager to correctly list the users
<llutz> TcP: who operates services should know where to find basic config-infos
<noob> haii all
<ubuntusage> TcP ;)
<ubuntusage> Hi noob
<NET||abuse> Hey guys. i have a sip service i can use for phone calls, what's a good softphone for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  or just teach her to mazamize everything. :)
<noob> ubuntusage,
<Dougdoug5> Ubuntu really does suck
<noob> ame want build some cms for library online
<Dougdoug5> jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper: command not found jacob@jacob-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<bazhang> Dougdoug5, wrong channel for you then
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug5:  demand a refund.. have a nice day.
<noob> what cms i can used
<eXeC001er> I need to change my WiFI from N to G because my router and my card not working together on N.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: That's also an option, there is the maximus app that does that.
<noob> am want make if for documentation ubuntu with my langguet
<noob> Atjeh
<Dougdoug5> It tells me to do something
<Dougdoug5> Then when I do it
<biopyte> Supersaiyan_IV: i'm running the ccsm, still no edge flipping ... what setting do i have to change?
<Dougdoug5> It doesn't even properly work?
<ubuntusage> @Dougdoug5 apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yea . I also saw some panel applets that put the window max/min/close and title - in tjhe panel. So you can sort of have always maxed windows. but with the normal decoration avail.
<LjL> !attitude | Dougdoug5
<ubottu> Dougdoug5: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TcP> llutz you right. patience is the key to hacking and for a split second i lacked it. the simpliest things is whats hard for somewhat amateur nooby
<ubuntusage> @Dougdoug apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug5:  state the problem. or not.. theres no need to whine.
<biopyte> Dr_Willis: thats one of my most beloved features :-)
<c3101> NET||abuse, kaix is rather nice
<meero> does anyone have good tutorial how to create chroot enviroment?
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  yep. its all about 'linux your way' ;)
<soul_> hey all
<ardchoille> biopyte: Which applet does that?
<soul_> plz i need help
<Dr_Willis> meero:  ive seen guides on chroot jail setup befor.  But ive never used them
<NET||abuse> c3101, cool, was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone   and it didn't look like there were many options.
<soul_> with my partitions
<dnivra> !ask | soul_
<ubottu> soul_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noob> soul_ what up
<biopyte> ardchoille: ? what do you mean?
<ardchoille> biopyte: Oh, sorry, I thought you were commenting on what Dr_Willis said
<c3101> NET||abuse, there are almost too many options !
<paulus68> is there anyone that can help me with IPtables?
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<Supersaiyan_IV> biopyte, rotate cube → Edge Flip Pointer
<meero> Dr_Willis: hmm, and do u have some links , at least?
<Somesome> Hey, I need some help. I'm using ubuntu booted from the CD since I can no longer access my windows computer due to malware and bsod at start up.. I want to transfer file from my documents and program files to another computer using the ubuntu cd, any idea how?
<Dougdoug5> ubuntusage
<Dougdoug5> absolutely horrible
<Dougdoug5> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 root@jacob-laptop:/home/jacob#
<Dougdoug5> this is crap
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3101> NET||abuse, kphone twinkle qutecom linphone ihu and lots more
<LjL> Dougdoug5, as i said, retune your attitude or go somewhere else.
<noob> humf
<Dougdoug5> Retune your ability to help me
<NET||abuse> c3101, hmm, you like kaix though?
<Dougdoug5> Or go help somewhere else
<biopyte> Dr_Willis: switching virtual desktops there is always this useless animation, showing an image of the VT for 3 seconds or so. do you what i mean? how can i deactivate this behaviour? its a paoin in my eyes.
<LjL> !ops | Dougdoug5
<ubottu> Dougdoug5: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntusage> @Dougdoug get me here the result for sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<dnivra> Somesome: just mount the drive containing the documents from Places and transfer it.
<Dougdoug5> i'm here for help, not to listen to you tell me something that won't work
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  Hmm you mean on the alt-ctrl-f1 through F6 consoles? ive never noticed an animation there.
<c3101> NET||abuse, kaix supports the aix protocol for the asterisk pbx, use it mainly for that
<wookienz> hi, i just itsalled koala on a partition which has a windows 7 install. I left the deaults for the boot loader, but it hasnt given me the option of what to boot into at boot time. Any ideas how i can install a different boot loader? Windows 7 has some strange 100mb boot partition loaded on the first partition if that helps.
<Dougdoug5> if you want to spam a channel with nonsense, spam another channel
<alabd_> llutz: ok 100 - 80 = 20  what is this 20 for ?
<ubuntusage> @Dougdoug carm down fellaw
<paulus68> LjL: do you know anything about IPtables?
<Tm_T> Dougdoug5: please watch your attitude
<soul_> i formatted all the hard disk and lost all my data :( , then i installed ubuntu , used the disk utility that says i have bad sectors and had problems making partitions , then i used hiren boot cd and made 2 ext3 partitions , i tried to auto mounted them but i failed , now im using gparted to make 2 partitions , it is done , but one of them says that im using 75 gb of it and i can't see it , notice i have no data except the ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> meero: id just google for chroot jaul tutorial
<biopyte> Supersaiyan_IV: i see, you are talking about the cube. i dont use the cube. i need edge flipping on the plain virtual 4x4 desktop.
<LjL> paulus68: not much, although i've used it
<Somesome> dnivra.. what do you mean mount? I just want to transfer files from my documents and program files to my other windows machine
<llutz> alabd_: read man-page, all written there
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  if you mean the animation when it changes desktops./ thats disablable i recall
<Dougdoug5> Tm_T, my attitude is fine
<soul_> noob ?
<shane2peru> my mother board recently died, and I need to replace it, are there any recommendations as to what motherboard brand to buy?  Should I stick to intel?
<paulus68> LjL: do you know anyone present at this point which could try to help me out?
<dnivra> Somesome: select the correct drive with the documents from Places.
<Dougdoug5> The only one in question is LjL's
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  i find with my 2 monitor setup  i rarely need extra desktops now. Other then a place to stick some unnedded windows. :)
<shane2peru> of course I want it to work 100% with Linux
<alabd_> you should if anyone asked a question it does not mean he had not read man ...thanks
<noob> yup
<Supersaiyan_IV> biopyte, i see, by that you mean "desktop wall" ?
<LjL> paulus68, i guess you might also try asking ##networking
<PrototypeX29A> how do i find out the name of the user manager, which i can start by clicking System > administration > users and groups
<Supersaiyan_IV> biopyte, because desktop wall meny also has an edge flip pointer option
<soul_> dnivra have u read my question ?
<paulus68> LjL: ok
<biopyte> Dr_Willis: no i mean ctrl-alt-left/right/up/down triggers a short animation indicating that you switched desktops. its difficult to explain for me.
<soul_> noob i have post my question up there
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  its tweakable. compiz has so many settings its staggering. :)
<llutz> alankila: if you'd read the page, you'd know what it is for and that no math is needed
<jigal> Hello everyone i want to listen to an online radio site but it can't find the right plugin for ubuntu it looks for a text/html decoder. The site has a built in audio player
<Dr_Willis> biopyte:  personally i tend to switch via the mouse wheel.
<guntbert> PrototypeX29A: its users-admin (use gksudo)
<biopyte> Supersaiyan_IV: i dont know what desktop wall is, maybe thats the same like virtual desktop? i check it out.
<LjL> jigal: what site is that?
<ActionParsnip> jigal: what site, i'll test it here
<alankila> llutz: I think he's gone
<Supersaiyan_IV> biopyte, i recommend using the "advanced search" function to find all options referring to the keyword "edge"
<llutz> ups, yes. alankila sry
<Umoplata> I would like to know how to install the desktop optimizer program which is a tar.gz file
<dnivra> soul_: yeah I did; no clue what's wrong:).
<ExtremeDevilz2> uh
<ExtremeDevilz2> guys
<ExtremeDevilz2> another xchat is running
<ExtremeDevilz2> but I cant see it
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jigal> ActionPersnip LjL http://jewishbroadcast.com jou might get a form first. it accepts dummy info. So just enter dummi info
<dnivra> ExtremeDevilz2: please type in one line. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz2: ps -ef | grep chat
<paulus68> LjL: not much movement there at this point I am afraid
<Dr_Willis> Umoplata:  id be wary of anytjhing making that sort of 'claim' got a URL to where you got it from?
<ExtremeDevilz2> extremedevilz, < he is here
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz2: then use: kill pid    replace pid with the leftmost number in each output
<Dr_Willis> Umoplata:  one normally extracts and compiles source code from 'archioves' like that
<Umoplata> dr willis: the gnome files website
<soul_> dnirva i can't see the partition i created through Gparted , The partition is 80Gb it says only 5GB freespace , im sure it is empty
<ardchoille> Umoplata: What's the name of the app?
<biopyte> Supersaiyan_IV: you were right, its desktop wall where you can activate edge flipping. GREAT, no i have my beloved edge flipping as i always used to have on the good old e16. THANKS A LOT.
<LjL> paulus68: that doesn't mean nobody will answer if you're patient
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LjL> jigal: uhm, here nothing happens when i press the button on chromium and firefox
<Dr_Willis> Umoplata:  give the full url perhaps.  compiling things from source can be tricky, or trivial. it just depends
<dnivra> soul_: if you are sure it's free, best to format it again. No harm right?
<soul_> yep no harm
<Umoplata> ardochoille:desktop optimization
<soul_> dnivra can i format through the terminal
<jigal> Ljl don't you get any music
<llutz> !pm > ubuntusage
<Umoplata> dr_willis: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Desktop_Optimization
<ubottu> ubuntusage, please see my private message
<LjL> jigal: nope...
<dnivra> soul_: sure you can; but I don't know the command. Perhaps someone else will know.
<jigal> Ljl not even a waringn? In FF i get a message: searching for plugin
 * chrisw1 tries here instead.. can anyone think why output from "ls -laR --time-style=+ some/path" would differ in file ordering depending on whether it is run from a cron job or from a shell? A diff of the change in output is here: http://pastebin.com/dfe603d3
<LjL> jigal: no, just nothing seems to happens
<ExtremeDevilz2> http://i45.tinypic.com/nzm9e1.png < Only 1 is shown
<perlsyntax> anyone have warcraft install on ubuntu?
<Slart> perlsyntax: I think so.. yes.. check appdb.winehq.org
<ardchoille> Umoplata , Dr_Willis i't s a set of scripts, I don't think compiling is needed
<jigal> but on windows this site works perfect for me
<jigal> i will post a print screen
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz2: you can use pastebin for text
<guntbert> Umoplata: careful - that thing is 3+ years old - lots of things changed in between
<soul_> dnivra ext4 or ext3 is recommended for normal files , note : i use virtualbox to run other operating systems
<ExtremeDevilz2> thats not text
<Dr_Willis> Umoplata:  Given the last ubuntu release mentioned in the docs for that app.. is Dapper Drake.. I would avoide that thing.
<ardchoille> guntbert: good point
<dnivra> ExtremeDevilz2: go to the terminal and type the command given earlier(the ps-ef | grep xchat one)
<Dr_Willis> Umoplata:  i doubt if you need it. and it may cause more harm then good.
<ubuntusage> @llutz alrigh, first time here :)
<Umoplata> dr_willis: ok will do! many thanks!
<soul_> ext4 or ext3 is recommended for partitions ?
<Dr_Willis> Umoplata:  Last Updated: May 30, 2006     --  thats 4 yrs ago.
<dnivra> soul_: hold it. one question - your computer has NO DATA in it right?
<soul_> yep
<perlsyntax> that don't help me
<erUSUL> jigal: i can listen to it if i click the other player link You can now play JewishBroadcast.com in your favorite player
<soul_> dnivra: yes
<dnivra> soul_: you still have virtualbox installed anywhere?
<ExtremeDevilz2> command not found
<erUSUL> jigal: with the mplayer plugin for mozilla
<erUSUL> jigal: i suspect that totem or vlc plugins will work too
<chtitux> hello
<ardchoille> extremedevilz: ps -ef | grep xchat
<soul_> dnivra yep the virtualbox is installed on this ubuntu im chating from ( same laptop that have the partitions problem)
<jigal> ok i will find it
<perlsyntax> ?
<erUSUL> jigal: if you copy the url http://jb2.jewishbroadcast.com:8010/listen.pls and go to totem Open>Open url it works too
<biopyte> Supersaiyan_IV: do you also now how to stop that short animation that pops up for a few seconds in the middle of the desktop when switching the desktop?
<biopyte> ..
<chtitux> I've a weird issue with ubuntu : I can only access IPv6 services
<biopyte> Supersaiyan_IV: do you also now how to stop that short animation that pops up for a few seconds in the middle of the desktop when switching the desktop?
<biopyte> sorry, i was offline
<dnivra> soul_: do you have a lot of virtual machines? and separate virtual disks for each?
<ExtremeDevilz2> Command not found
<soul_> dnivra no this moment there is nothing installed inside the vbox , and Gparted gave me this problem now
<isolat3dsh33p> nice show ;)
<jiohdi> anyone know how I can increase terminal font to say 16 without letters bunching up?
<dnivra> soul_: if you had virtualbox installed earlier, perhaps the virtual disks that you created will be there in those partitions.
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  in gnome-terminal? I just play with the different fonts/sizes - rarely have problems with them
<biopyte> unstable wlan
<soul_> dnivra kernel cannot read devices table on /dev/sda the space of the 80gib is unknown and i cannot create a new partition on it
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: I have tried a host of them and other than the system norm, they all seem to have bad kerning effects
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: in terminal click one of the menu items and you'll see profile, you can set it there
<soul_> dnivra before formatting i only used 20 gb for a virtual disk
<ExtremeDevilz2> ok I seriously need help
<soul_> dnivra what do u think i have to do now
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: I change the font and the font size, but I cannot find one that does not bunch up or cause gaps
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  never noticed.. Im not sure i ever use fonts larger then size  14 or so.
<ExtremeDevilz2> another xchat is running
<ExtremeDevilz2> but I cant see it
<ExtremeDevilz2> cause my first nick is being use
<llutz> jiohdi: have you tried terminus?
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: the system standard is 10 which blind me would like to up a bit :)
<jiohdi> llutz: what is that
<llutz> jiohdi: a font
<puckman> g'day
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  you are not mixxing in  non-monospaced fonts are you?
<jigal> erusul doesn't work http://pastebin.com/m7cfff837
<jiohdi> llutz, probably not yet :)
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: try a few is all i can suggest, or try a blockier font to make the text clearer
<dnivra> soul_ since you've no virtual machines and no documents in the drive. you can try formatting it. but maybe before that you should try to mount the partition and do "ls -a" from command line to see if anything is there
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: I am just trying the options available
<sahilsk> which language is better to begin with , python or ruby?
<biopyte> Dr_Willis: hey, try edge flipping on desktop wall. its so cool.
<macman_> guys i have a question .. so i installed ubuntu right .. then i installed kdm just to switch back and fourth .. i got tired of kdm and removed kubuntu-desktop .. why when i rebooted i see kubuntu logo installed of the ubuntu logo ?
<biopyte> ;-)
<erUSUL> jigal: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soul_> dnivra ok wait
<ExtremeDevilz2> :(
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  useing proportional fonts - will look nasty in most cases.
<dnivra> ExtremeDevilz2: open up a terminal, execute "killall xchat" and come back again.
<ExtremeDevilz2> how do I remove the first xchat
<puckman> help needed, just installed 7.10 on PS3 but the update manager claims the repositories are offline
<erUSUL> jigal: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<llutz> ExtremeDevilz2: maybe just an old connection hasn't timed-out yet
<jigal> erusul how to?
<macman_> s/installed/instead
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: She's very happy with compiz transparency for unfocused windows and she wanted me to thank you :)
<puckman> looking around I cant find any place where they have repos for powerpc
<puckman> help
<erUSUL> puckman: that's becouse 7.10 is not supported anymore.
<erUSUL> !7.10 | puckman
<ubottu> puckman: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> puckman:  that old a release gets the servers moved to some 'archive' servers after so many years. You may want to use a newer release
<puckman> I know, sorry
<ExtremeDevilz> It is gone
<puckman> but its the only thing that would install
<puckman> the 8.04 and 9.10 cd's refused to install
<RealKillaz> Is there a CL tool where I can check on my server where the most amount of diskapce id being used?
<RealKillaz> diskspace
<ExtremeDevilz> thanks
<llutz> RealKillaz: du/df
<soul_> dnivra nothing in the ls -a
<RealKillaz> llutz, df give only the mounted
<erUSUL> puckman: Dr_Willis if you do replace "archive" with "old-releases" in the sources.list url's you can get the updates
<RealKillaz> I'll check du
<RealKillaz> llutz, I'll check du
<soul_> dnivra i tired ls -a /dev/sda5
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: I seem to have no problem on my 9.04 machine, is the 9.10 that is bunching up
<soul_> dnivra the result is /dev/sda5
<llutz> RealKillaz: who cares about unmounted diskspace
<puckman> erUSUL: you rock
<erUSUL> puckman: consider upgrading to 8.04
<dnivra> soul_ no no no. you have to mount the partition before doing "ls -a" on it.
<puckman> erUSUL: dont really want to update, want to upgrade but not getting that dialog in the update manager because it crapped out
<erUSUL> !upgrade | puckman
<ubottu> puckman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<RealKillaz> llutz, :-) I mean there is not much details. I would like to see which folder and not only the mount
<puckman> erUSUL: yeah, looking at the instructions i need tp update first
<RealKillaz> llutz, hahaahahahha check teh diskspace on unmounted drives....
<llutz> RealKillaz: so use du with some nice options :)
<puckman> the upgrade button does not come avail till you update
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: can a mint9.04 be upgraded to a ubuntu9.10 online?
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: i wouldnt
<Slyar> tell me a good music player,thanks~
<ExtremeDevilz> VLC Player
<BlackFate_> audacious
<soul_> dnivra i mounted it then ls -a it is the same result
<soul_> dnivra just /dev/sda5
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: mint does not seem to have the option to upgrade to mint9.10 like ubuntu does
<Slyar> audacious?I have ever seen it
<dnivra> soul_: check my pm.
<ExtremeDevilz> guys how do I install aMSN on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  try it and see i guess..  Personally id Dump Mint and stick to Ubuntu
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to enable webcam in empathy?
<LjL> ExtremeDevilz: "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: you will have to ask in the mint channel on how to upgrade, mint isnt supported here
<hhlp> Slyar, exaile vlc mplayer Rhythmbox audicus totem select what you want
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: isnt mint just ubuntu with restricted stuff and non free?
<erUSUL> ExtremeDevilz: the same you do with all other software. Aplications>Ubuntu software center
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: mint does not seem to be supported on its own channel either :(
<ExtremeDevilz> wow
<Slyar> hhlp, ok,thanks~
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: its based on ubuntu but isnt an official release by canonical so isnt supported in the ubuntu channel
<erUSUL> !software > ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz, please see my private message
<ExtremeDevilz> does Ubuntu have wine too ?
<jigal> erusul it still looks for the right plugin do have to reboot?
<zzzxzzz> hello guys please help me, i have toshiba r500 laptop and i use with linux its work very well but i have lost the sound now, i tryed the test option to use it without success
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: install an official release for support here
<zzzxzzz> hello guys please help me, i have toshiba r500 laptop and i use with linux its work very well but i have lost the sound now, i tryed the test option to use it without success
<erUSUL> jigal: shoudn't be needed
<biopyte> Dr_Willis+Supersaiyan_IV: solved it. you have to deactivate "show viewport switcher preview" in the desktop wall settings. alright, that was a successful session. :)
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: has it ever worked?
<zzzxzzz> of course
<zzzxzzz> was wery good
<hhlp> Slyar or select ubuntu software center and select audio and video there are many
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: will ubuntu allow a dual install with mint... like it does with xp?
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: try: sudo killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2 then type: pulseaudio   and hit enter
<Slyar> hhlp, I know,but I don't know which is better
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: sure its just another OS in a multiboot system
<ActionParsnip> Slyar: none are better, they are equal but give different fuctionalities
<puckman> hmmm when I do "gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"" my cd drive spins up, then nothing
<puckman> no error
<Drunken> Good morning. Anyone have experience with getting cac card readers working under ubuntu?
<Slyar> ActionParsnip, I want to have a shell player~
<ActionParsnip> puckman: try:   gksu "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<puckman> ActionParsnip: same result
<ActionParsnip> Slyar: cvlc or mplayer can be used as command line players
<ActionParsnip> puckman: did you mount an ISO or is it an actual CD?
<zzzxzzz> ActionParsnip: how can i use pulse audio? i heve to download?
<puckman> actual c
<Slyar> ActionParsnip, ok,I'll try it
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<ActionParsnip> Slyar: cvlc is installed with vlc
<erUSUL> puckman: for some weird reason you have to use plain sudo with that script
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: its in a standard install
<perlsyntax> How do i mount my dvd drive on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: you are stopping it, deleting its config then restarting it to get default settings
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: should just mount when you insert it
<puckman> erUSUL: ?
<ubuntusage> how can avoid "user left the room" messages here
<erUSUL> puckman: with cdromupdate
<erUSUL> ubuntusage: depends on the irc client you se
<ubuntusage> pidgin is what I am using
<perlsyntax> wine tell me it not mounted
<erUSUL> ubuntusage: dunno then sorry :| in x-chat is just right clicking in the channel name/button
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusage: on the main pidgin windows, press ctrl+U and select the pluginn t ohide part/join
<perlsyntax> odd
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: check the winecfg configuration for drives
<JSeymour> I installed alarm-clock-applet but nothing shows up anywhere.  Not in a menu, not on the panel at the top of the screen.  What's the secret?
<zzzxzzz> ActionParsnip: sorry but is hard for me to do it, i dont understand, i'm just linux user
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: right click on the install exe and select open with wine
<srinivasa> Hi, Please provide me the link to ubuntu 9.10 tutorial + pdf link
<erUSUL> JSeymour: right click on the panel choose add to panel actually add it to the panel
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: i gave you the EXACT commands
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: in a terminal: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<JSeymour> erUSUL: Oh.  Doh!  Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: then press alt+f2 and type: pulseaudio    then press enter
<erUSUL> JSeymour: np ;P
<zzzxzzz> ActionParsnip: i beleive but where i have to put this commands?
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: if that doesnt work run: lspci | grep -i audio    then websearch the line for guides
<JSeymour> erUSUL: Wow!  There are all kinds of things in there! :p
<srinivasa> hi can anyone provide me ubuntu 9.10 tutorial pdf free download
<erUSUL> JSeymour: indeed ;P
<ActionParsnip> zzzxzzz: in a terminal
<erUSUL> srinivasa: ubuntu pocket guide can be downloaded for free iirc
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | zzzxzzz
<ubottu> zzzxzzz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntusage> ActionParsnip: got you! :) thanks
<perlsyntax> it said not enough space
<iceroot> ubuntu 9.10 using ARM has the same content als 9.10 i386/x86? havent found any usefull infos about that
<srinivasa> erUSUL, Could you please provide me the link as i am new to opensource
<erUSUL> srinivasa: just google "ubuntu pocket guide"
<srinivasa> erUSUL, Sure, thanks a ton
<erUSUL> srinivasa: no problem
<extremedevilz_> guys how do I see icons in tray ?
<ubuntusage> I ma getting this "Waiting for sound system to respond" while trying to access sound. I have no issues on my laptop, but with this machine. Googled, but failed
<perlsyntax> ?
<ubuntusage> I am with Ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> extremedevilz_: do you mean the windows list?
<erUSUL> iceroot: shoud have except closed things that can not be recompiled ;P maybe suns java (jvm is only in sparc i386 and x86_64) and things like that
<perlsyntax> erUSUL i download it and burn to cd
<extremedevilz_> no I minize my xchat
<extremedevilz_> now I cant find it
<perlsyntax> could that be the prob?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntusage: ok ni terminal run: lspci | grep -i audio      you can the find guides based on the sound chip
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: what?
<ActionParsnip> extremedevilz_: right click the panel -> add item    window list
<ubuntusage> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<zzzxzzz> ActionParsnip: ok thanks i try it now
<Someoneis> Hey, I need some help.
<iceroot> erUSUL: hm, so java and flash will be the problem... (as always)
<erUSUL> extremedevilz_: or maybe add the notification area
<iceroot> erUSUL: and acroread
<Someoneis> I'm running ubuntu with a CD. My computer is no longer usable since viruses attacked my computer. I can't even boot in safe mode so I was wondering how can I transfer my files from one PC to another using ubuntu?
<erUSUL> iceroot: i heard that flash is aviable for arm (at least smartphones have it)
<chrisw1> how can I find out if a command is aliased?
<erUSUL> iceroot: evince works for me ;)
<erUSUL> chrisw1: run «type command»
<harjot_> is it pssibile to run mac programs on linux?
<erUSUL> harjot_: no
<harjot_> without virtualbox etc..?
<ActionParsnip> Someoneis: mount the ntfs using the live cd, you can access samba shares from the livecd. You SHOULD have a data backup which would make this whole thing easier
<harjot_> you sure?
<ubuntusage> Someoneis: boot the computer using Ubuntu, one your windows drives , then use a USB drive to copy files
<iceroot> harjot_: vbox cant handle ppc if running on x86
<chrisw1> erUSUL: sorry, I don't follow.... I want to find otu if "ls" is aliased to anything else, i don't want to run the command if it is aliased...
<harjot_> because i looked into mol and you require the powerpc processor like you said
<Someoneis> ActionParsnip: I have seen you here before, I think you helped me with something months ago. I will go check it out now.
<harjot_> so you cant even virtualize mac??
<erUSUL> harjot_: pretty sure, unless you are talking about unix command line programs that work on MacOS X becouse it is a half breed freebsd
<iceroot> erUSUL: hm ok, if flash is working it sounds good, java i dont need and for acroread  i can use other software. so maybe i will try a new pc using arm
<Dr_Willis> harjot_:  that wont let you run the newer mac apps - ppd = oled macs
<harjot_> ok
<rob_p> harjot_: Only if the program is compiled for Linux.  A Mac binary won't run on Linux without a virtual environment in place.
<ActionParsnip> why dont people have backups, its absolutely beyond my comprehension
<harjot_> what is a usbale vitual environment
<harjot_> like vmvare or something ?
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: virtualbox, vmware
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: they will have backups AFTER the first crash
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: true, same they have to lear the hardest way
<ActionParsnip> *learn
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: sure
<Seasons> : )
<rob_p> harjot_: Any of the virtualization programs that run on Linux and support Mac.  Google would be a good place to start looking if you aren't sure.
<iceroot> harjot_: but only x86 mac os and not the ppc version
<llutz> rob_p: even if they support mac, it would be illegal to run mac osX or similar on it
<jolaren> Does anyone know how to connect to several servers with xchat?
<evergrenn> hello all
<lucy> I have an orange livebox and i'm trying to connect to it from my other laptop without success. I turned on the 'pairing' mode on livebox but that failed, any ideas?
<iceroot> jolaren: /connect servername
<iceroot> jolaren: thats the way irssi is working and maybe its working on xchat too
<rob_p> harjot_: I've got several servers running vmware server but none of my appliances are Mac.  It's all Linux stuff.  So I'm not sure how supported Mac would be under that environment.  My guess is it would work.
<rob_p> llutz: tnx for the info
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: i'd check the mac license to make sure they allow virtualisation
<llutz> rob_p: apple has really strict licenses
<tolpico> There are some academic pdf files. I need to create a catalogue of them. I need to get the screenshots of seond page of each the pdf file. Are there any commands which can help automate this task? Thanks.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: they dont
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: llutz:  Indeed.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: didnt think so, apple are morons
<llutz> "only to be installed on Apple hardware" bla bla
<ActionParsnip> llutz: true, virtualised h/w isnt apple h/w
<iceroot> but shoudnt bsd run mac software?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: nope, it's better :)
<iceroot> llutz: but doesnt look so nice
<harjot_> rob_p: so IM NOT EVEN ALLOWED TO VIRTUALIZE APPLE?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: and ceaper, mind you....what isn't!!
<iceroot> harjot_: correct
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: not legally no
<llutz> iceroot: true
<harjot_> but whos gonna stop me if i do virtualize?
<ewook> harjot_: did it come as a suprise? :)
<rob_p> harjot_: Apparently not.  But you can virtualize Linux on a Mac!  :-)
<iceroot> harjot_: apple
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: apple are one of the most closed minded clownshoes on the planet
<harjot_> lol yeah
<ewook> ActionParsnip: except, the strip stuff down and make it work for their stuff pretty good.
<iceroot> harjot_: just use linux or a real bsd with a real licence
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: from a business stand point it seems to be working for them
<erUSUL> !info pdftk | tolpico
<ubottu> tolpico: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 80 kB, installed size 236 kB
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sadly because users like shiny things
<Seasons> I think I am going back to windows
<Seasons> alot of trouble
<Seasons> :(
<harjot_> yup, but some of macs programs are quite good and i wanted to try them
<Seasons> see ya guys
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  so it the tobacco companies. :) but that dosetn mean its good for everyone.
<Seasons> hope microsoft will forgive me
<tolpico> erUSUL, thanks i will check it out now.
<iceroot> Seasons: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<Seasons> no
<harjot_> Seasons: microsoft dont give a bull about their customers
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: indeed. Dr_Willis touché.
<Seasons> but my stuff needs windows
<rob_p> harjot_: Nobody will "stop" you from doing it.  But it should be pointed out to you that you probably can't *legally* do it.  What you do is your business but we can't condone illegal things here.
<Seasons> so sorry
<Dr_Willis> Customers to MS and Apple =  'source of revenue' not 'people they serve'
<harjot_> rob_p: yup i know
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: I'm Someoneis. I'm back and I don't have enough disc space to back stuff up on another partition.
<harjot_> Dr_Willis: Ha very true
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: then what if the drive motor dies and the data is irretrievable. where is your data?
<bleri> :)
<bleri> guys pls help
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: I can access the data with the live CD. Is there any way I can transfer it to my other computer?
<IdleOne> bleri: with?
<bleri> some body help me
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: no backup == data is disposable and unimportant
<bleri> pls
<iceroot> !ask | bleri
<ubottu> bleri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> !gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<isolat3dsh33p> !Kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<bleri> my problem is tha i cant open video from youtube
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > isolat3dsh33p
<bleri> i have ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, please see my private message
<iceroot> bleri: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> tolpico: pdftk may be overkill found this --> «pdftops -f 2 -l 2 -paper A4 file.pdf page_2.ps» once yopu have the ps you can convert it to whatever format suits you
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: sure you can mount the partition(s) under the livecd and use nautilus to access the shares on another system
<IdleOne> bleri: you need to install flash
<iceroot> bleri: then restart firefox
<IdleOne> !flash | bleri
<ubottu> bleri: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: How can I do such a thing?
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: you will need to share a folder on another system to spit the file to
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<bleri> i make it but still nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: it willhave an entry under places
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: May you lead me in the right direction for sharing files between ubuntu and windows?
<SENI>  ;)
<alienkid10> I want to partition a 4GB flash drive into 2 partition. How can I do that so Windows will still let me safety remove the drive? I want 1 partition a FAT32 for windows to store things on. The other will be a EXT3/4 (or FAT32?) for Ubuntu to be installed on
<harjot_> what happens if a hard drive motor stops spinning?
<harjot_> or something like so
<harjot_> ?
<IdleOne> harjot_: the hard drive effectively turns into a paper weight
<harjot_> lol
<taraduffy> hi all, does anyone know if I change a partition with 'format to' in gparted from ntfs to ext4 that has windows on it , if I will loose windows?
<harjot_> anyway to recover the data?
<scunizi_> taraduffy: yes
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: windows can share folders already, setting that up is as simple as rihtclicking a folder, you can then (in nautilus) type:    smb://wndowshostname/sharename
<JordiGH> Did old old old ubuntus (5.10) ever put debian lines in its sources.list?
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: I know how to do it on windows but I don't know how to do it on ubuntu.
<taraduffy> scunizi: i will loose data?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: no
<harjot_> IdleOne: is there any way to fix/recover data?
<harjot_> of it?
<scunizi_> taraduffy: if you havent hit apply then nothing has happened.. if you hit apply and it formatted then you're pretty much toast
<bleri> pls help some body
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: you dont have to in ubuntu, you can simply access the share as I said above
<ELIYEV> HI   HOW  ARE  YOU
<IdleOne> !recover > harjot_
<erUSUL> !cpas | ELIYEV
<ubottu> harjot_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !caps | ELIYEV
<ubottu> ELIYEV: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<taraduffy> scunizi: i did not hit. my problem is that gparted cant read the partition in current format (i want to shrink it).
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: Is it set up automatically for the LAN network?
<ronxxx> quit
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: if the nic is detected it will auto use dhcp by default
<harjot_> IdleOne: its an ntfs filesytem, and i suspect tthe motor stopped spinning
<jason_> hey guys - is there a way I can connect my *buntu laptop with NFS to my windows network server at work without installing an nfs client on the windows box? Or od I HAVE to use samba?
<scunizi_> taraduffy: boot into windows and see if their tools will shrink their own partition.
<ActionParsnip> bleri: can you use: http://pastebin.com   to give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to fix surround sound on 9.10?
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: I didn't think it would be that simple, I will give it a go and let you know how it goes.
<taraduffy> scunizi: any idea what windows tool? thanks,
<IdleOne> harjot_: there are probably recover tools for windows also. I suggest asking in ##windows or perhaps doing a search on the net
<erUSUL> jason_: samba should be the easist option
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: its as easy as windows. why did you think it would be hard?
<harjot_> the hard drive doesnt start anymore
<harjot_> is there ANY way to fix or recover its data?\
<jason_> erUSUL - Im having mixed issues with samba, and Ive used samba for a long, long time. Sometimes it sees the server, other times it doesnt.
<lorenzosu> How to permanently add a path to ubuntu?
<alienkid10> I want to partition a 4GB flash drive into 2 partition. How can I do that so Windows will still let me safety remove the drive? I want 1 partition a FAT32 for windows to store things on. The other will be a EXT3/4 (or FAT32?) for Ubuntu to be installed on. Would Windows see the FAT32 partition as removeable and beable to safety remove it?
<erUSUL> harjot_: maybe your only chance is a data recover business
<harjot_> dan
<harjot_> damn*
<harjot_> ok
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: if the drive isnt spinning youo can spend a fewthousand dollas with professional services
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: what do you mean add a path ?
<llutz> harjot_: there are companies doing it for money. you can try to get an identical drive, change the electronics and pray that it will run once
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: this is why i bang on about backups
<scunizi_> taraduffy: ##windows
<nipun> hi,i'm a newb on linux, i've installed ubuntu 8.04...but whenever  i try to set the resolution above 800*600,the screen becomesw unstable,even though my drivers and hardwares are perfectly compactable in running these settings...any idea why???
<IdleOne> harjot_: the question now is how much is this data worth to you
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: but no one listens
<SomeSome> ActionParsnip: Things I have done in the past for ubuntu wasn't as easy. But then again, I'm just novice for ubuntu.
<nipun> hi,i'm a newb on linux, i've installed ubuntu 8.04...but whenever  i try to set the resolution above 800*600,the screen becomesw unstable,even though my drivers and hardwares are perfectly compactable in running these settings...any idea why???
<tolpico> erUSUL, exactly, thank you very much! you made my day. !cookie
<FloodBot2> nipun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorenzosu> erUSUL, I mean I'd like the path ~/scripts to always be accessible
<harjot_> ActionParsnip: it was a 250 GB DRIVE!!! how are you supposed to back it up?
<ActionParsnip> SomeSome: probably due to microsoft over use, ubuntu is slightly different but can work just as easily with use
<Leoneof`> hi, it is possible to run Windows games via VMware?
<llutz> lorenzosu: add it to PATH in ~/.bashrc
<harjot_> IdleOne: the data is somewhat valuable
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: in ~/.bashrc do $PATH=$PATH:~/scripts
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: a 1Tb drive will give you a 3day non differential backup
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to make a beep sound on the terminal?
<jtaji> lorenzosu: if you make a ~/bin it will be automatically added to your path next login
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: better in ~/.profile
<harjot_> ActionParsnip: nevermind
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: is where ~/bin is added ;)
<jason_> does ubuntu or kubuntu come prepackaged with a firewall?
<lorenzosu> erUSUL, Thanks
<erUSUL> !fw | jason_
<ActionParsnip> jason_: they all do, with iptables
<ActionParsnip> harjot_: large hdd is hugely cheaper than professional data recovery service
<jason_> ActionParsnip - Im just trying to understand why kubuntu often says "could not find any computers in your workgroup. May be due to an enabled firewall." I recall having the same issue with ubuntu too, but no error. Just nothing happened.
<nipun> hey....i've installed ubuntu 8.04...but whenever  i try to set the resolution above 800*600,the screen becomesw unstable,even though my drivers and hardwares are perfectly compactable in running these settings...any idea why???
<harjot_> ActionParsnip: true point.
<lorenzosu> I addedd a PPA but doing apt-get install package installes the older ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> jason_: if you open /etc/samba/smb.conf   you can make sure it is part of the same workgroup
<ActionParsnip> jason_: can you ping the servers by name or IP?
<IdleOne> lorenzosu: did you apt-get update first?
<supertux1> how to disable wifi and bluetooth on boot? the appear enabled in karmic and i don't like that
<supertux1> they*
<lorenzosu> IdleOne, Yes.
<alienkid10> gtg
<jason_> ActionParsnip - well I work on two networks. The one at work the workgroup doesnt match up. The one at home does (both in same workgroup). However I get the same results with each.
<jason_> ActionParsnip - I can ping by IP and name... the storage server that is.
<ActionParsnip> jason_: as long as you can ping the workgroup is fairly moot
<ActionParsnip> jason_: then in nautilus address bar typ:   smb://servername/sharename
<nipun> Hey ppl i've installed ubuntu 8.04...but whenever  i try to set the resolution above 800*600,the screen becomesw unstable,even though my drivers and hardwares are perfectly compactable in running these settings...any idea why???
<jason_> ActionParsnip - still unable to see storage server in dolphin. However I can ping it by name...
<jason_> ActionParsnip - well at the moment Im on my kubuntu laptop. I have issues with both laptops though.
<ActionParsnip> nipun: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> jason_: if the name pings you can use it in nautilus to access it
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nipun> ActionParsnip: right now,m on my friends comp....and am kinda a beginner,so anything will be helpful...???
<jason_> ActionParsnip - I just did what you siad to do in nautilus on my ubuntu laptop to my kubuntu laptop in konqerer. I can see the shares now. I wonder why Nautilus (when browsing) and dolphin (when browsing) give me issues.
<ActionParsnip> nipun: i gave the command you need to run in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> jason_: thats how I do it, i dont use the network icon. I think it stinks
<es-web> How do i fix, apt-get? apt-get thinks all my packede are uptodate, but i can see that version numbers dont match? is there a way to update/reinstall all packaged?
<squisher> Hi, I have no sound with ubuntu 9.10 - alsa-info.sh @ http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4ad6519287bbc5fd994af1cb74d074552a4087e7
<ActionParsnip> jason_: plus that way goes direct to the system so is uicker
<jason_> ActionParsnip - I just dont understand why konq (nautilus address bar) works, but my program SMB4k doesnt work.
<squisher> es-web, where do you see the missmatch?
<jason_> ActionParsnip - becuase I use SMB4k on my Kubuntu laptop and while I like it, it gave me the same results with mixed signals
<ActionParsnip> jason_: i couldnt say
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | nipun
<ubottu> nipun: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jason_> ACtionParsnip - Ill try konq and your method in naut and see how it goes. Appreciate it man.
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, why does my terminal bell doesn't work? « prinf "\a" » don't produce any beep sound :(
<squisher> isolat3dsh33p, xterm settings?
<squisher> most people find the bell pretty annoying ;)
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: if you press backspace on an empty line it should ring
<nipun> ActionParsnip: i'll definately try that. can u tell me the reason though....why i can run the windows perfectly well, but the screen starts flickering like crazy...and the system has 2 be shut down...plz hlp,can't access the system right now!
<nipun> could there be a problem with the drivers??
<isolat3dsh33p> squisher: how to check it? ActionParsnip: no sound at all. :(
<Yon89> how can i tell when kernel patches are going to be included in the kernal (if ever ) ?
<BlackFate_> beeps are disabled from module in karmic
<es-web> squisher: im on a debian system, but no luck in that channel. I know that the kernal im running is 2.6.18 and the one in repo is 2.6.26, but it wont show up when i do apt-get update apt-get uprade. And i know for a fact that most packaged is affected too
<erUSUL> nipun: which graphic hardware does the system uses ?
<erUSUL> Yon89: which kernel patches ?
<Yon89> the mvsas patches
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: check the settings in sound as well as the terminal settings
<ActionParsnip> nipun: you havent configured drivers yet as its a clean install
<lorenzosu> Mind you I added the PPA with the new add-apt command. Is it working?
<nipun> erUSUL: it uses the standard onboard intel 845gv graphics....
<ActionParsnip> nipun: none of my systems go above 640x480 without drivers
<squisher> isolat3dsh33p, well which one are you using?
<ActionParsnip> nipun: under windows
<erUSUL> Yon89: mvsas seems to be included in ubuntu /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/mvsas/mvsas.ko
<Yon89> for this bug http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14534
<ActionParsnip> nipun: and what windows does or doesnt do i moot
<squisher> es-web, join me in #debian, that's a bit offtopic here
<Yon89> the driver is included but is useless
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip: I already checked the "Terminal bell". No effect. | squisher: default ubuntu terminal.
<Slart> es-web: debian and ubuntu doesn't quite use apt the same way.. debian uses rolling updates and versions.. ubuntu only updates big stuff with a new version
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: thats as much as i know. i always turned it off
<nipun> ActionParsnip : do the drivers have to be installed seperately after installing ubuntu,i thought they came preloaded?
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip: That's ok :)
<llutz> Slart: only sid provides rolling updates
<ActionParsnip> nipun: with some cards yes, with some no
<squisher> isolat3dsh33p, check the settings, here I can disable the bell
<erUSUL> Yon89: try using 2.6.32 kernel there are few ppa with it included
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> nipun: once you run the command you will know the video card and you can websearch to find guides
<Slart> llutz: huh? they've changed it? I thought they called stuff stable, testing, unstable and whatnot.. either way.. it's offtopic here I think
<erUSUL> Yon89: also make a bug report against the ubuntu kernel in launchpad
<erUSUL> !bugs | Yon89
<ubottu> Yon89: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nipun> ActionParsnip : okay.....thanks a lot,i think i get it now!
<isolat3dsh33p> squisher: I already enable the Terminal bell in the profile preferences. No effect
<ActionParsnip> nipun: if its nvidia you are laughig
<lorenzosu> I addedd a PPA but doing apt-get install package installes the 'older' ubuntu version (and yes I did sudo apt-get update)
<nipun> ActionParsnip : btw,i have an iso image of ubuntu 9.10, how can ii update my current 8.04 without having to uninstall the entire od?
<nipun> *os
<coco> hi
<Yon89> so is it worth posting this as a ubuntu bug even tho all linux distro's have the issue atm
<duffydack> lorenzosu, silly question, did you run update?
<ActionParsnip> nipun: you will need the 9.04 alternate CD as well as the 9.10 alternate CD. You cannot upgrade direct to 9.10 and you cannot upgrade with the desktop ISO
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<ActionParsnip> nipun: or you can upgrade using the web
<lorenzosu> duffydack, Not silly at all, but yes I did a couple of times.
<duffydack> lorenzosu, SORRY DIDNT READ PROPERLY LOLL
<ActionParsnip> nipun: you cannot skip releases
<duffydack> sorry caps stuck
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, squisher : it's a bug i guess. -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/101838
<Leoneof`> hi, it is possible to run Windows games via VMware?
<duffydack> lorenzosu, what package is it
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: 2d ones yes, 3d will run VERY badly
<lorenzosu> duffydack, qjackctl
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: if at all
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof`: use wine or dualboot
<nipun> ActionParsnip : and how can i uninstall the 8.04,without the help of windows, i installed it from a bootable cd..
<squisher> isolat3dsh33p, try a different terminal if it's important to you
<isolat3dsh33p> squisher: ok, thanks dude. :)
<squisher> np
<moldy> hi
<Yon89> is the a pre compiled ubuntu 2.6.32 kernal i can try for the mvsas patches ?
<nipun> How can i uninstall the 8.04,without the help of windows, i installed it from a bootable cd..
<erUSUL> !ppa | Yon89 as i said earlier
<ubottu> Yon89 as i said earlier: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<HaskellLove> I have 20 text files, how can i add one line of text to all of them acordingly, so that the first one gets "hello1" and the second "hello2" and so on... as first line...
<moldy> when i use "grep -z" on ubuntu, i cannot match the beginning of a line. e.g. "grep -z '^DISPLAY=' /proc/$pid/environ" does not find anything. on another distribution, this works. what is the problem here? a patched grep?
<evergrenn> I installed clamav, but I appear in applications, why?
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: use a for loop in bash
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  if you mean it dident appear.. thats because its a cli tool.. there are gui front ends
<HaskellLove> erUSUL i am not that good with bash can you give me example? i have all my files in one folder
<evergrenn> hello dr_willis
<nipun> How can i uninstall the 8.04,without the help of windows, i installed it from a bootable cd..
<chrisw1> hmm, so why does having a LANG of 'en_GB.UTF-8' set for a user cause the output order of ls to change so that it's no longer in alphabetical order?
<nipun> i want to upgrade to 9.10
<Dr_Willis> nipun:  the 9.10 installer can format the old partitions if you tell it to. No need to Uninstall it...
<evergrenn> Dr_Willis. What should I apply?
<moldy> chrisw1: i cannot reproduce this.
<chrisw1> moldy: yes, it doesn't happen with every folder
<HaskellLove> erUSUL help please just one code example
<moldy> chrisw1: give us a working example
<moldy> "working" as in "reproduceable"
<nipun> Dr_Willis: i tried it before, but it messed up with my windows xp, and i cudn't boot it...any way to avoid it?
<chrisw1> in my case, it's doing an "ls -laR --time-style=+ /etc/apache2"
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: for file in folder/*; do [the stuff here]; done
<erUSUL> HaskellLove: as more help in #bash i have to fly
<dsfas> "sudo service networking restart" not working ubuntu 9.10...can anyone tell me whats the problem...
<chrisw1> here's the diff going from having the LANG set to 'en_GB.UTF-8' or having the LANG set to '': http://pastebin.com/dfe603d3
<chrisw1> note that with the languaeg set, cgi.load and a few others are in the wrong palce
<evergrenn> Dr_Willis.  What should I apply to show clamav on the taskbar?
<chrisw1> setting the LANG to '' puts them in the right place alpahbetically
<Dr_Willis> nipun:  then i guess you did somtuing wrong. or the grub got confused. If you are going to reinsatll ubuntu over top of the old. You can just delete the partitions. reboot  from cd. and start teh isntaller.
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  No idea.  thers  an av wiki page or 2 out there.
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  checck the package manager for clamav - theres really no need for it to show on the 'taskbar' youi use it to scan  a location and then its done.
<Dr_Willis> evergrenn:  you do realize its main job is tojust scan your windows files for windows viruses right?
<nipun> Dr_willis : okay,thanks. also, can 9.10 auto detect mobile phones as modems...because in 8.04,i've tried ...and it asked for the port. no use, as i tried every port.
<evergrenn> yes
<moldy> chrisw1: well, then apparently the en_GB.UTF-8 locale has a different definition of alphabetical order
<dsfas> "sudo service networking restart" not working ubuntu 9.10...can anyone tell me whats the problem...
<chrisw1> moldy: the ordering seems unlikely
<moldy> chrisw1: not to me
<Dr_Willis> nipun:  no idea.
<soul_> i have updated ubuntu 9.10 and now the graphocs are bad and awn won't start
<soul_> and i have that error
<soul_> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nipun> DR_willis : okay well,no problem.thanks for the help!! :)
<chrisw1> why? why would en_GB place cgi.oad *after* cgid.load? I'm english, and that makes no sense to me...
<IdleOne> soul_: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Goliath> i have a problem with knetworkmanager. when i click the tray icon it says "network management disabled", my wlan0 is down also.
<moldy> chrisw1: what ubuntu version are you running?
<Pici> chrisw1: You may want to set LC_COLLATE to "C" if you are concerned with different ordering for alphabetized results.
<chrisw1> LTS
<chrisw1> Pici: it's mroe that the ordering for the locale is just plain wrong
<dsfas> anyone there to help me out...
<booh> Goliath: are you sure this is not a problem with your wireless driver?
<chrisw1> no-one sane in the en_GB locale would sort cgi.load after cgid.load
<IdleOne> soul_: please keep it in the channel. so others can also help/benefit
<Goliath> booh: when i use network daemon and ifconfig i can connect, with no problem
<soul_> oh sry
<aaron11> can someone discribe what hapens when you install a Nvidia GeForce into a PCI express? I want to know if anything will screwup on Karmic Koala.
<offy> in ubuntu server 9.10 I don't have sudo !! anymore
<soul_> i did the dpkg command and it solved the problem, thx
<jake__> hey i have a dazzle dvc 100 and i lost the old software to it...anyone know of a good program 2 use it on?
<offy> in 9.04 I did
<booh> aaron11: what do you mean by that? you put the card in the slot and it goes.
<aaron11> offy: Imposiblw
<soul_> i have another problem , the Disk utility keeps warning me about disk failling
<soul_> is it a bug
<soul_> ?
<aaron11> offy: Imposible
<IdleOne> soul_: unless you have a very specific reason not to upgrade the kernel when update-manager offers, you should install it
<skysong> aaron11: if you meant the drivers, nothing wrong should happen.. didn't happen to me anyways
<offy> "sudo !!"
<dsfas> "sudo service networking restart" not working ubuntu 9.10...can anyone tell me whats the problem...
<offy> sudo: !!: command not found
<Dr_Willis> soul_:  look at the info its saying is failing.. ive some driuves  that the segate tools say is ok.. that  the disk utiklity tool goes on about because the # of bad sectors is 1 over the limit.. and has been for months...
<aaron11> booh: I meant will it bring me to a black screen (terminal)
<FazersOnKill_> Anyone have a good resource to get PPTP VPN Connection configured for Microsoft VPN Connection in Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala?  Ive tried may things and get an error of "VPN Connection Failed"
<soul_> i will install it , im just updating on many times coz of the slow internet
<Dr_Willis> soul_:  so i just keep less impornatnat data on that drive just in case
<booh> soul_: that depends on whether or not your disk is actually failing. how do you want us to determine that? with our telepathic powers?
<skysong> aaron11: why don't you use the synaptic installation?
<jake__> anyone know of a good program 2 use my video capture card with?
<soul_> telepathic powers ? i don't have other hard disks
<offy> Oh, root has the command sudo !!
<MikeChelen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<booh> aaron11: it should not bring you to a black screen if the nvidia drivers work correctly
<Goliath> i have a problem with knetworkmanager. when i click the tray icon it says "network management disabled", my wlan0 is down also.
<soul_> so i can't back up my data , the laptop is still new ( bought it 3 or 4 months ago) but i used to install a lot of operating systems
<aaron11> skysong: No. I meant after shutting down and replacing the card and turning it on, will it go normaly
<dsfas> "sudo service networking restart" not working ubuntu 9.10...can anyone tell me whats the problem...
<soul_> besides ubuntu is the only operating system that says i have bad sectors , Gparted doesn't say anything about that
<booh> soul_: if it is 3-4 months old the disk should still work. where are you seeing this failing disk?
<aaron11> soul_: Thats so weird but there are no bad sectors
<soul_> ubuntu disk utility
<soul_> palmpisest
<aaron11> soul_: Ubuntu is foolish that way
<aaron11> soul_: How old is the disk
<soul_> 3 or 4 months
<aaron11> skysong: No. I meant after shutting down and replacing the card and turning it on, will it go normaly
<lunix> I want to make ubuntu detect the last GB of ram i have installed.. I know that 32bit OS will have som ram issues when getting close to 4Gb.  PAE will fix this??  Is that really possible?? Any downsides? and anyne know how to install PAE?
<soul_> it says 196611
<soul_> bad sectors
<dsfas> is there anyone to help me
<soul_> reallocated sector count is 196611
<dsfas> "sudo service networking restart" not working ubuntu 9.10...can anyone tell me whats the problem...
<aaron11> skysong: So... Will it bootup normaly and turn on ristricted drivers through gui
<aaron11> skysong: So... Will it bootup normaly so that I can turn on ristricted drivers through gui
<FazersOnKill_> "VPN Connection Failed" message in 9.10... ideas?
<soul_> any one knows if i can install ubuntu netbook remix or moblin on my laptop ?
<chrisw1> moldy: How is this sorting ever sane? http://pastebin.com/f3c3f29e5
<aaron11> soul_: Yes maybe
<rednFL> Yes I think so
<soul_> aaron11 i have downlaoded mobin , during the install it says media error
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I am trying to use apt-mirror on a 64-bit machine. I just finished mirroring the karmic releases over last night. I now realize that it only mirrored the 64-bit binaries. How do I mirror both 64-bit and i386 binaries?
<_UsUrPeR_> oh, Above: I'm trying to create a local repo in my office ^^^^
<aaron11> soul_: Does it have a good initramp
<aaron11> soul_: Does it have a good intrid
<aaron11> soul_: Sorry for my spellings :D
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: you'll have to edit /etc/apt/mirror.list
<_UsUrPeR_> guntbert: mind if I pastebin what I have? I am not sure what needs to be changed :/
<jake__> hey i have a laptop with karmic on it but 4 some reason the screen is incredible small...ive tried the fixing the resolution but its on it max
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: go on :)
<soul_> aaron11 its ok , im not sure , but i guess yeah it has
<_UsUrPeR_> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m554587e1
<aaron11> soul_: Try here: #mobilin
<aaron11> ok
<RiotingPacifist> checking validity of the OpenSSL headers in /usr... configure: error: bad. Check config.log for details
<yaramazgeyik> can i ask a question
<soul_> aaron11 no body is there
<RiotingPacifist> i keep getting "checking validity of the OpenSSL headers in /usr... configure: error: bad. Check config.log for details" when trying to compile something but libssl-dev is installed
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me is there any way to verify ... how many people are login on an computer including me and any body from remote... because i have shared some mutimedia file from my hard drive in my network .. i mean to say LAN but i am not shure who is now presently longed in so how to cake that ..
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: so check the config.log for what failed
<yaramazgeyik> anyone help me ???
<kflip2indy> same??
<kflip2indy> lol
<Dr_Willis> !ask | yaramazgeyik
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: http://pastebin.com/f32ec2c7f here is mine - I guess its easier to figure it that way
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jtaji> ranjan: the command is 'w'
<RiotingPacifist> alankila: there isn't anything obvious in that file
<jtaji> ranjan: another is 'who'
<_UsUrPeR_> yaramazgeyik / kflip2indy: I think the way it works in here is you ask a question, and people who may know about your issue will help you out.
<kflip2indy> lol
<yaramazgeyik> i like desing a web site and which programme am i use ?
<_UsUrPeR_> guntbert: ahh. so it's specified on a per-arch basis. I guess that makes sense. Thanks for your help :)
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: no problem - have fun
<kflip2indy> anyone know a good program to use a video capture card on? (usb)
<Pici> !html | yaramazgeyik
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: well, you have to learn to read it. It's definitely complaining about something. Alternatively, you can read the configure script to figure out what it's doing.
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<yaramazgeyik> which programa is same dreamweaver
<_UsUrPeR_> yaramazgeyik / kflip2indy: see, now that you have asked these questions, I know that I cannot answer them, and would typically not reply. It's possible that everyone in here does not design web pages, or attempt to capture video ;)
<booh> yaramazgeyik: try bluefish
<kflip2indy> lol
<kflip2indy> good point
<flexible> hey what would be the best way to authenticate users on my HTTP server?
<yaramazgeyik> ok
<flexible> i don't want everyone having access to it as it is for server management
<booh> !mythtv | kflip2indy
<ubottu> kflip2indy: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<kflip2indy> ty
<_UsUrPeR_> flexible: htpasswd?
<booh> flexible: depends on your application
<jtaji> kflip2indy: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-editing.html
<flexible> booh: nothing heavy... torrent management, router management, VNC etc
<booh> VNC-over-HTTP?
<booh> sounds like a nightmare
<booh> flexible: each of those apps should have a builtin authentication scheme no?
<flexible> well it is on the site more for convenience rather than use... if i'm not at home and i need visual access for example.
<soul_> pls how can i take ownship of my hard disk partitions
<soul_> i can't copy past anything
<flexible> booh, yes they do but i want some sort of barrier for the main page, as it is all linked
<RiotingPacifist> alankila: here is a pastebin http://pastebin.com/d66036dcb but there is "failed program was:" a whole bunch of stuff then "configure:23495: error: bad. Check config.log for details", nothing saying what is wrong
<booh> flexible: you can restrict access from any network using iptables.
<Guest5082> rf
<Dr_Willis> soul_:  if they are ext2/3/4 filesystems you must chown/chmod the locatuions so they are accessable by whatever yser you want to use them
<Dr_Willis> soul_:  if they are ntfs' you need to perhaps install/run the ntfs-config tool
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: ok. I sort of expected to see the STDERR output somewhere
<Guest5082> je veux une asian
<jtaji> !fr | Guest5082
<ubottu> Guest5082: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yaramazgeyik> i thing kompozer is very good program...
<yaramazgeyik> bluefish is bad
<yaramazgeyik> think*
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: ok, copypaste the failed program to a file and try to build it with the gcc -c -g -O2 etc. line
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: configure is hiding the actual error for some reason
<soul_> Dr_Willis they are ext4 , but im not good at commands , i hope u can write the whole command line
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: the program starts on line 4444 on your paste and ends on line 4492
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: the line 4303 contains the gcc command used to try & build it, which failed. configure stores its build test programs under name conftest.c.
<moldy> chrisw1: i see nothing insane about it, it's just different.
<chrisw1> moldy: its' wrong
<moldy> chrisw1: as has been said, use LC_ALL="C" to eliminate locale peculiarites
<ring1> how would i browse a mysql dump file? using gedit takes quite some time.
<chrisw1> as someone with a pretty good knowledge of that localle, I am telling you it's wrong ;-)
<moldy> chrisw1: if you think it is wrong, file a bug report.
<chrisw1> already have ;-)
<moldy> chrisw1: you should still use LC_ALL="C" anyway
<jason_> is there a *buntu program that allows me to see the individual wireless access points in the area? Im at work working on a wifi network with 30 AP's but I can only see 1 through network manager. Is there any way to check out each individual one?
<ranjan> jtaji:: one more thing is there any command that can display todays entire log details regarding who els have entered in this system  as it is becoming quite tedious to cake the log file .. individually
<chrisw1> moldy: indeed, for this specific case, I agree
<Alvinch> good evening
<mbruins> hello Alvinch
<jtaji> ranjan: besides looking at auth.log I'm not sure, I'm sure there's some log analyer software packages
<jtaji> ranjan: for example I see auth2db...
<RiotingPacifist> alankila: i can't see a conftest.c and running the file as gcc -c -g -O2   -DOPENSSL_NO_KRB5 filename gives "linker input file unused because linking not done", im not sure what i'm doing at this point tbh
<ranjan> package is avilable in repo
<ranjan> jtaji:: package is avilable in repo
<jtaji> ranjan: indeed it is
<ssv1994> hello, can I use ubuntu with my Internet provider? is it allowed?
<|Slacker|> yes
<mbruins> ssv1994: dont see why not.. but be more specific what kind of connection do you have?
<ssv1994> adsl
<mbruins> ssv1994: im almost certain it would be no problem
<ssv1994> ok, thanks
<mbruins> ssv1994: but you could give it a try with the live cd so you dont install anything yet
<ssv1994> it works
<mbruins> ssv1994: its all loaded in memory from there you can see if you have internet connectio
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: well... err... there shouldn't be a message such as "linker input file unused".
<mbruins> ssv1994: well than it will work well installed too :)
<ssv1994> I have an nonelectrical phone used with my adsl
<manjula> Hi All
<ssv1994> hi
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> how do you record from the mic? I've tried asound, gnome audio recorder, tinkering with alsamixer. Can hear it if I use loop, but when I record all I get is static
<NETabuse> how do i get sip setup on empathy?
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: I have no idea why it failed to work for you. I just built the program and run it and it returned 0, indicating all is ok
<NETabuse> i've tried googling, they say install telepathy-sofiasip, i did, but i don't see how to configure it in the accounts dialog?
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: I used a line like: gcc -lssl conftest.c -o test, and then I did ./test and echo $?.
<f13o> -j #helpmysql
<manjula> can some one tell me where is the gdm.conf file in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: however, there were some unusual warnings spit out by gcc, such as: /usr/include/stdio.h:339: note: expected 'const char * __restrict__' but argument is of type 'struct _IO_FILE *'
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: these are likely some subtle incompatibilities between openssl headers and the standard C library headers. I don't know what to make of these, but it's not good.
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to setup surround sound but Ubuntu doesn't detect it (stereo only)... it's an ALC660... any ideas?
<RiotingPacifist> alankila: when i run gcc -lssl conftest.c -o test i get gcc: conftest.c: No such file or directory
<manjula> what is the file that control the Login to ubuntu in 9.10 ??? with GDM manager please ?
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  try 'locate gdm.conf' but note the gdm config stuff has radically cahnged in 9.10
<jtaji> manjula: type 'locate gdm.conf' in a terminal
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: yes, well, I stored the program used by configure under name conftest.c
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  what are you tryign to change exactly?
<manjula> Dr_Willis: i want to change "AllowRoot"=true
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: I made conftest.c by downloading your configure log and removing the | character on each line of the program, so I got pure C source. I have no idea why configure adds such an annoying extra "| " at start of every line, but it does.
<buntu-cn> ..
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  egads.. thats a terriable idea.. good luck finding it in the new configs..
<manjula> Dr_Willis: something similar like that :-) to enable root loging in GUI
<buntu-cn> .w buntu-cn
<necibex> hi, cvs winex compile help ?
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  stop the gdm  service. sudo -s, in a consolem 'startx'
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  and hope you dont trash things too badly
<jtaji> manjula: horrible idea.. just use gksudo to launch programs as root if need be
<manjula> Dr_Willis: my problem is in my laptop "enter" key just stop working i cant type anyting in terminal.. ofroucrse i can type but i cant "  enter" it
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  so how are you going to enter text then to change the file?>
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<manjula> Dr_Willis: GUI
<kryl> hi
<jshriver> Anyone know how to record from Mic?  All I hear is static
<kryl> please how to survey modified files in real time ?
<tolpico> In a shell script I want to process all files in a directory. So using a for loop, I want to get the file name, process and then get to next file. In simple words, I am looking for a variable which can hold the file name. Any ideas? Thanks
<jtaji> tolpico: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_01.html
<Umoplata> I just downloaded the lunar clock applet from synaptic and get a "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GLunarclockApplet". How do I get it to work?
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to setup surround sound but Ubuntu doesn't detect it (stereo only)... it's an ALC660... any ideas?
<LuciusMare> hi
<janhouse_> can I add echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<mka> !hi|LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<janhouse_> how?
<LuciusMare> I have two computers, lets say box1 and box2. Box1 is running an openssh server,so i copied public key from box2 to authorized_keys on box1. However, even if the md5sums match (box1/~/.ssh/authorized_keys against box2/~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub)
<LuciusMare> mka: i am not beginner,thanks :)
<LuciusMare> i just find it rude to rush in a chan and ask for questions like i would be king and people my servants.
<skrite> LuciusMare, use ssh-copy-id perhaps would be easier
<LuciusMare> skrite: heh,i know,but it does not matter,for now
<RiotingPacifist> alankila: hmm i just got a disk full error, i'll try moving everything to a larger partition thx for the help and sorry about wasting your time i didn't think of the obvious
<cryptide> having some trouble installing mod_wsgi: http://dpaste.com/138865/ - i have apache2 & python2.6 installed and working
<LuciusMare> huh
<LuciusMare> $ ssh-copy-id
<LuciusMare> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<manjula> does any one know the files which control the GDM in ubuntu 9.10 ??????????????????
<Matuku> Hello Ubuntu-ers; how do I go about removing a user from a group if that's the only supplemental group they're a member of? (from the terminal)
<paulus68> what command do I need to type in the command line to see what distro I am using like ubuntu 9.10 for example
<jtaji> paulus68: lsb_release -a
<alankila> RiotingPacifist: heh, okay
<paulus68> thanks
<tolpico> jtaji, thanks, i read that, but i could not get it. For example >>for i in 'ls/bin'>>. Does 'i' hold the filename?
<heoa> What does ",3" mean in "-k 3,3"?  Eg. sort -n -k 3,3 /etc/passwd
<jukin> the alt+tab doesn't work here when I'm in game and I haven't attached the command to any key bind in the game itself. what's the problem?
<jtaji> tolpico: yes
<shakaran> How I can grep this example? Do I need sed? http://pastebin.com/d77923c29
<heoa> How can I get BSD-style sort with + and -, cannot understand the commas   ?
<lordraptor> Hey ubuntu 9.10 is a very polished complete release ive been using ubuntu since the first release but ive noticed with 9.10 the ati or radeon(worse) drivers have really poor performance compared to old versions or debian lenny
<lordraptor> and also I get really poor performance with intel
<steveire> Hi. After instealling phpadmin, I get "The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server." when I hit the url
<steveire> How do I fix that?
<c3101> shakaran, grep "chain \"\""
<jshriver> Anyone know how to get recording from Mic working? Can't believe there is so much crap to have to go through just to do something this simple.
<jshriver> starting to loath pulseaudio
<shakaran> c3101: the problem is that I need chain ""\n\n
<Matuku> How do I go about removing a user from a group if that's the only supplemental group they're a member of? The -G option of usermod doesn't seem to like not having any inputs
<manjula> can some one please tell me where the file that gdmsetup will edit in the ubuntu 9.10 ?
<manjula> can some one please tell me where the file that gdmsetup  edit in the ubuntu 9.10 and where it is located ?
<shakaran> c3101: maybe with sed? but how?
<jukin> does anyone have some idea? Because I constantly have to switch from the game window to others one to navigate etc
<_stack_> hi I'm trying to install ubuntu (karmic, or lucid) on kvm, but when I click something on the grub menu the installation hangs uè..anyone has experienced a problem like that?
<manjula> can some one please tell me where the file that gdmsetup  edit in the ubuntu 9.10 and where it is located ?
<mka> manjula, probably /etc/gdm/gdm.conf or /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<steveire> Anyone help ^?
<steveire> I purged and reinstalled apache2. No change
<manjula> mka: there are no such files in Karamic
<steveire> and phpmyadmin
<mka> manjula, oh, sorry, I am on intrepid
<manjula> mka: dont know what the hell has happend to all the config files in karamic this is not the 1st one missing from its usual place
<mka> manjula, what do you want to edit in gdm?
<manjula> mka: i want to enable GUI root login
<Umoplata> hello. I downloaded this applet from synaptic and when i try to run it I get:"The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GLunarclockApplet". Can anyone tell me how to get it to work?
<mka> manjula, ok good luck, it looks like karmic had made gdmsetup less user friendly than before.
<c3101> shakaran, grep -AN "chain \"\""  where N is the number of lines you want grep to print after the match
<Sufixx> Umoplata: while starting gnome?
<Umoplata> suffix: sorry I don't quite understand...
<mka> steveire, can you state your problem again, please
<rob_p> shakaran: You could use egrep as follows:  egrep 'chain\ \"\"' textfile.txt
<oorah> in thunderbird how come links won't open any other browser besides firefox? i prefer chrome
<oorah> i removed firefox actually
<shakaran> I cant test, one moment
<shakaran> *I gonna test (sorry my english)
<manjula> mka: yeah i need to find a way to edit that file with out going to terminal ASAP
<haresh> need some help when i am doing a update it auto cuts the net connection  ?
<ricemark20> I can't get firefox to be the default browser in karmic
<jason_> is there a *buntu program that allows me to see the individual wireless access points in the area? Im at work working on a wifi network with 30 AP's but I can only see 1 through network manager. Is there any way to check out each individual one?
<oorah> the 10.04 alpha is very stable from my experience, it fixed some bugs i've had before
<DexterLB> does anyone know of a good way to share a windoze folder for mounting on linux? The native windoze sharing thing doesn't work because smbfs is too slow (1.8MBytes/s) and I need at least 3, as I get with sshfs between
<oorah> in thunderbird how come links won't open any other browser besides firefox? i prefer chrome
<oorah> i removed firefox actually
<shakaran> c3101: your workaound dont work, but I need after a \n\n It is a script for grep untranslated lines on a .po file
<shakaran> rob_p: same with your workaround
<shakaran> For example: egrep 'msgstr \"\"' ../src/en.po
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xlauwon> hello,every one!
<Ov3rf10w> weeeeee :)
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<c3101> shakaran, maybe it would help if you give a complete example
<DexterLB> lol netsplit
<haresh> need some help when i am doing a update it auto cuts the net connection  ?
<shakaran> c3101: I gonna make now, one moment
<kwtm> Hi. Any way to get my laptop's current battery status with a cmd-line command?  I'd type "getbatt" or something, and it would say "Battery - 38% remaining" or something.
<oorah> in thunderbird how come links won't open any other browser besides firefox? i prefer chrome
<DexterLB> right, so I repeat my question after the netsplit ;)
<DexterLB> does anyone know of a good way to share a windoze folder for mounting on linux? The native windoze sharing thing doesn't work because smbfs is too slow (1.8MBytes/s) and I need at least 3, as I get with sshfs between
<kwtm> I found the answer: the "acpi" command will do this.
<nubee> i am having challenges getting java to open certain programs (crossword puzzle
<Apollo> Is there a way to see what program is using what port?
<kflip2indy> do i need to download mythbuntu to use mythtv?
<haresh> need some help when i am doing a update it auto cuts the net connection  ?
<CarlFK> what is the repo that has nightly firefox builds?
<kflip2indy> anyone sure?
<bikedog1> karmic was not as good as jaunty
<bikedog1> holy hell what happened?
<shakaran> c3101: http://pastebin.com/d5e3cab39 a complete example with my real script
<c3101> shakaran, will look
<shakaran> c3101: thanks
<haresh> need some help when i am doing a update it auto cuts the net connection  ?
<DexterLB> is there a command that rechecks and remounts the stuff from fstab?
<CarlFK> dextone: mount -a
<bikedog1> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<evergrenn> hello all
<oorah> how come thunderbird won't launch chrome? it launches only firefox, which i removed
<jozefk> I have a USB IrDA and I installed irda-utils and don't know what else I need to do? ubuntu 9.10
<kanishka> hello people
<c3101> shakaran, it's a difficult one, as there is no clear pattern, sometimes msgid has content, sometimes not, but they are both valid, not easy in bash, possible in python
<bikedog1> !hello
<bikedog1>  evergrenn
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<evergrenn> bikedog1, hello
<Alan502> Can i make a "restore point" in ubuntu? i'm about to play with some iptables but i wanna be able to go back if i screw up
<shakaran> c3101: humn, I wanna avoid python for this
<evergrenn> bikedog1. how are you
<bikedog1> good...
<bikedog1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oorah> how come thunderbird won't launch chrome? it launches only firefox, which i removed
<jtaji> Alan502: not really, backup any config files before you change them and you should be good
<jukin> help please, I can minimize the game but I can't alt+tab out of it why?
<bikedog1> alt + F4
<evergrenn> bikedog1. What happens if you alt + f4
<jukin> i want to switch windows not close
<bikedog1> it makes the colors invert on your screen
<kanishka> i need to install Ubuntu from a us drive ... i don;t have any cd/dvd drive please help me out
<kanishka> i need to install Ubuntu from a USB drive ... i don;t have any cd/dvd drive please help me out
<evergrenn> bikedog1, I installed clamav on ubuntu, but I'm not getting into the application. Why?
<craig> ive lost the ability to print from my ubuntu machine. it says cups is no longer running and im also unable to add any printers (the ones i had are gone).
<eman> can u downgrade 9.10>9.04?
<bikedog1> i have no clue, i stopped dealing with ubuntu after the karmic alpha ended up better than the final release...
<Alan502> jtaji, which config files should i backup if i'm about to change ip routes and similar?
<eman> without reinstalling
<mka> jukin, ALT+TAB
<evergrenn> bikedog1.  What system do you use?
<mka> craig, sudo service cups start
<jukin> mka I know, but the problem is alt+tab works properly just not when in game
<xok> hello all...
<jukin> it does nothing in the game
<jukin> I haven't attached it to any key bind in the game too
<xok> anyone know how to add squashfs+lzma support to my running kernel?..
<mka> jukin: what about putting the game on a separate workspace and do CTRL+ALT+LEFT/RIGHT
<jneves> karmic: is there a configuration to stop GDM on each logout?
<xok> hm, 1,300 people and no one even answers.. :-(
<helen> can someone help me to add acpi=off to kernel line in that new grub
<jukin> mka, yes i'll do that but alt+tab is more practical
<tolpico> In an "if" condition -d is used to identify if a file is a directory file. How to check if its not a directory file? I used -!d, does not work.
<xok> helen: shouldn't append work for it?..
<jukin> mka,  thanks for the help anyway
<helen> xok , beginner here , please type command line
<xok> tolpico: if [ ! -d some_file ];then do_whatever_you_want "with some args" fi;
<mka> jukin, it's like CTRL+V is used to paste but on terminal it doesnt work (its CTRL+SHIFT+V) maybe you have to check the alternative to ALT+TAB which is applicable to your game.
<xok> helen: check your grub's "menu.lst" file and look for "append"...
<tkbros> what's going on?
<helen> xok , no menu.1st in grub 2 and thats the problem
<jukin> mka, hm
<xok> helen: sorry, not "append" that's for LILO, search for "kernel"..
<tolpico> xok, thanks got it.
<xok> helen: check how it calls kernel then and just prepend that line...
<cyan-spam> good morning all, anybody feel like helping me debug a suspend issue?
<xok> tolpico: np
<tkbros> how can i change bootscreen image?
<olspookishmagus> hello... where do I need to put flag images for keyboard indicator to utilise them?
<whoever> hi all need some advice, how to xorg grb:"winkey"  ? it comes up as 'Super_L' from xev .
<xok> tkbros: go search for one called "splash.xpm.gz" and place it in /boot/grub/  directory... after run "update_grub"...
<xcv> good morning room! karmic 32bit on sdb, installed fine, updates installed 2.6.31-16-generic, which won't boot (help!). base kernel 2.6.31-14-generic still boots fine.
<jtaji> whoever: the "winkey" is known as the Super key
<xok> tkbros: sorry, "grub_update"...
<nubee> morning all from ctl texas (cold)
<xok> xcv: what does it say?... why it can't boot?..
<whoever> tkbros: trie looking at gdm(don't know for sure ever done it)
<helen> xok, just installed grub and removed grub2 , much less hastle
<helen> ;)
<xok> helen: yeah, I think so.. :-D
<Zeek> Ugh, an odd problem under Ubuntu 9.10....'ps' stops working.  /var/log/messages seems to have a call trace posted when I try...
<nubee> where is best place to get assist for rank newbie
<whoever> jtaji:yes but would like to map just the left one, if possable
<xcv> xok: uuid ... does not exist. dropping to a shell. busybox... initramfs prompt
<SickAnimations> MorphyNOR: Why?
<drtysouth> Hi
<xcv> xok: booted the other kernel and checked blkid -- uuid appears identical
<xok> xcv: remove that stupid UUID then and just tell him where the root is...
<xcv> xok: ? e.g. /sdb1 ?
<xok> xcv: e.g. /dev/sda1
<zamba> i've set up a tftp environment for installing jaunty.. i now want to migrate this environment for karmic.. how can i do this?
<whoever> jtaji: is there even a way to specify left or right in xorg grb
<xok> xcv: yes..
<SickAnimations> ugh, it's late :S
<xcv> xok: 2nd physical disk, first partition, so, confirming... /dev/sdb1 ?
<xok> xcv: yes, should be, but check "fdisk -l" first...
<xcv> xok: tysm. trying that now
<Kuwaiti30> i have asus 1005ha just installed ubuntu remix 9.10 and the VGA driver isnt loaded solution ?
<drtysouth> Kuwaiti30 gtfo
<Kuwaiti30> ok drtysouth
<drtysouth> K
<Kuwaiti30> drivers are not loaded sorry i thought this is a support channel
<haresh> whats the leatest kenral  for unbentu
<tolpico> Using "for i in /home/user/" gets filename including path. How to get only the filename?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xok> haresh: I have no idea what is "leatest kenral for unbentu".. :-D
<haresh> ok
<xok> haresh: do you?.. :-D
<evergrenn> lorenzo, hello
<haresh> nope
<jah> can someone tell me where the Services application is, i used to be under System > Administration
<xok> haresh: if you wanted to say "what's the latest kernel for ubuntu" then I thing it's 2.6.31
<jah> i'm on the new ubuntu 9.10
<haresh> lol
<xok> jah: "service" from RHEL based systems?...
<jah> well all gnome systems had em too
<jah> ubuntu had it in 9.04
<jah> and before 9.04
<jah> where u can select and deselect the services u want to have start up
<jah> or run
<om26er> !enter | jah
<ubottu> jah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<biopyte> anybody could recommend some nice games besides the standards (tuxracer, chess, quake, blablabl ...)?
<xok> jah: update-rc.d is from command line...
<xok> jah: have no idea what's in the GUI...
<adamkex> biopyte: seven kingdoms
<jtaji> whoever: there must be but I can't find it
<xok> biopyte: assault cube...
<xok> biopyte: nice game...
<adamkex> biopyte: warsow
<cyan-spam> jah: ubuntu is switching away from an old method starting/stopping system services. they probably removed the "Services" configuration thing since half the services use one system and half use another
<jah> wow ubuntu gets more and more dumb down
<jtaji> jah: not at all
<biopyte> adamkex,xok thank you guys, i check it out
<adamkex> biopyte: i can give you the seven kingdoms binary later
<adamkex> biopyte: it's difficult to get it work because it is getting ported from windows
<biopyte> adamkex: thx, but i prefer ubuntu packages
<adamkex> biopyte: i don't think there are any
<jah> like thats an inconvience for me i like the services app and the control it gave me at selecting and deselecting which services run, has ubuntu thought about implimenting a gui appliction for its "new" way of handling services
<LjL> /whois ljl
<om26er> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xok> adamkex: assault cube hasn't "ported from windows"..
<jneves> biopyte: what kind are you looking for? supertux, cube?
<adamkex> xok: seven kingdoms
<cyan-spam> jah: i'm sure they will re-add it eventually, it's just in a state of flux right now
<Kamil> Elo :D
<Kamil> PL ?
<jah> will it be an addon to 9.10 or will i have to upgrade to 10.04 for that functionality
<LjL> !pl | Kamil
<ubottu> Kamil: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tolpico> Would anyone please have a look at this script. Need to get only filename, not including path. http://pastebin.com/m1aae5c3e Thanks
<cyan-spam> jah: probably 10.04
<jah> boo
<zamba> in bash script.. how can i make sure that a directory exists and do something if it doesn't?
<biopyte> jneves: nothing particular, just some fancy stuff. i dont play games usually.
<soreau> zamba: You might want to ask in #bash
<xok> tolpico: use "basename $efile"
<tolpico> zamba, if [ -d $efile ]; then	
<xok> zamba: if [ -d /is/this/a/directory ];then yes_it_is fi;
<Darth_Si1istrus> hello, I include a repostory in my source.list I need to aprove this repository how do I do?
<zamba> xok: the other way around then? if i want to check if it doesn't exist?
<Darth_Si1istrus> hello, I include a repostory in my source.list I need to aprove this repository how do I do it...
<xok> zamba: if [ ! -d /nope/not/a/dir ];then no_dir_please fi;
<zamba> xok: ah, ok.. thanks :)
<xok> Darth_Si1istrus: have you tried: "aptitude update"?..
<xok> zamba: np... ;-)
<om26er> Darth_Si1istrus, which ppa you using?
<tolpico> xok, in echo statement?
<xok> tolpico: yes, you can use "basename $efile" to print out only base name of a file...
<xok> tolpico: and remember: in unix world, everything is a file!...
<mahngiel> hey gents. got a question that i'm not sure how to approach, so i'll just tell you where i'm at...
<jozefk_> I have a USB IrDA and I installed irda-utils and don't know what else I need to do? ubuntu 9.10
<xcv> xok: fdisk -l shows me something i've never seen before -- for sdb, 'Partition table entries are not in disk order'. other than that, the partitions are listed fine (sdb1, 9gb, /; sdb2, 30gb, /home; sdb5 2gb swap)
<mahngiel> i started by installing the proprietary nvidia driver, and then learned better, and installed canonical's supported nvidia driver after deactivating nvidia's prop. driver
<tolpico> xok, but it just prints "basename  /home/user/p/filename" including path
<tkbros> good bye
<mahngiel> now i believe, i need to purge nvidia so i can get back my xorg.conf
<emmy> yahoo games keeps on crashing firefox
<xok> tolpico: "basename" is command, kind of command... use it in such a way...
<xok> kind of function*
<x_> hi all.. what s the best dvd rip around
<Darth_Si1istrus> or4n: I dont know, I want to install kubuntu-desktop
<om26er> !best | x_
<ubottu> x_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xok> tolpico: $efile = basename $efile
<xok> tolpico: then echo it...
<om26er> emmy, try chromium browser
<mahngiel> how can i purge nvidia's proprietary driver?
<bziobnic> my python2.5-minimal package is destroyed and I don't know how to fix. error is "files list file for package `python2.5-minimal' missing"
<om26er> mahngiel, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-*
<Darth_Si1istrus> om26er: humm?
<mahngiel> om26er: that'll remove the proprietary driver and it's xorg.conf, correct? and keep me with my canonical supported driver?
<tolpico> xok, oops it prints an infinite loop of random characters . this is what i did according to what you told http://pastebin.com/m4855dca7
<om26er> mahngiel, yes it should
<xok> tolpico: try->  echo $(basename $efile)
<om26er> Darth_Si1istrus, yes?
<om26er> mahngiel, i don't know about the xorg.conf
<xok> tolpico: if it won't work either, then use: "echo ${efile/*\//}
<om26er> mahngiel, but properietry driver will sure get purged
<tolpico> xok, oh got it thanks a ton.!
<mahngiel> om25er: ok. i think i got it gone. now i need to remove the NVIDIA X server settings app that came w/ the prop driver
<xok> tolpico: np...
<mahngiel> om26er: opening the display module prompts me about using the vendors tool
<Kamil> pl
<xcv> xok: fdisk -l shows me something i've never seen before -- for sdb, 'Partition table entries are not in disk order'. other than that, the partitions are listed fine (sdb1, 9gb, /; sdb2, 30gb, /home; sdb5 2gb swap)
<blackxored> I'm managing a mirror through debmirror and an apache vhost, now I want to rsync to removable media, which is already working with rsync -aurv, now I want to know is there a way to let him purge unneeded packages, or can I use another debmirror script for this purpose?
<LjL> !pl | Kamil
<ubottu> Kamil: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<om26er> mahngiel, click yes if you want to use nvidia settings
<xok> xcv: paste the output...
<blackxored> LjL, what language is that???
<om26er> if you want to use nvidia control center for that matter
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<LjL> blackxored: polish
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mahngiel> om26er: but clicking yes yields the mod to tell me i'm not using the nvidia x driver
<blackxored> LjL, how
<om26er> mahngiel, nvidia driver might not be activated i guess
<om26er> mahngiel, system>administration>hardware drivers
<mahngiel> om26er: ya, i purged canonical's, like i thought from the readout in the terminal
<blackxored> anyone on debmirror?
<mahngiel> om26er: doing it that way installs the proprietary nvidia driver... isn't that different from the canonical supported binary?
<om26er> mahngiel, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-* && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo reboot
<xcv> xok: will get that here asap, will be a few min. thx
<xok> xcv: ok..
<MrKeuner> Hello, I was aiming to transfer all files from old notebook(Karmic) to new one(Karmic)... I logged in the new notebook(using an ecrypted personal home folder) in the console, not in gdm. Also logged in the old notebook in the gdm and opened a sftp session and transfered all the files including .gconf etc. Everything went fine, transfered everything including a previously encryprted folder to the new one. Then rebooted the new notebook but now the
<MrKeuner> encrypted folder does not mount giving an ERROR: encrypted private directory is not setup properly. ! Can I do something?
<mahngiel> om26er: ok, brb
<gevater3> hallo
<inferno_daulXEON> hello "all"
 * jozefk_ is lagging: 192
<andreus> test
<inferno_daulXEON> I'm having graphics problems today >.<     has anyone used a matrox graphics card with ubuntu
<bodinux> Est-ce qu'il y a un français ici ?
<xcv> xok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/348658/
<erUSUL> !fr | bodinux
<ubottu> bodinux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xok> xcv: so, what we want now?.. sorry I forgot what we were doing.. :-D
<cinco_> boa tarde
<inferno_daulXEON> sexychats?
<inferno_daulXEON> haha
<erUSUL> !br | cinco_
<ubottu> cinco_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mahngiel> om26er: i think the prop driver in the hardware mod is the same as the canonical??
<xcv> xok: root is on /dev/sdb1, home is on /dev/sdb2... karmic 32bit on sdb, installed fine, updates installed 2.6.31-16-generic, which won't boot (help!). base kernel 2.6.31-14-generic still boots fine.
<zamba> is there a way to automatically installed proprietary hardware drivers when installing the system?
<zamba> (over tftp)
<zamba> i'm using a preseed file
<mahngiel> zama: not all proprietary drivers are good for you
<zamba> mahngiel: i need the graphic drivers
<vigge_sWe> hai
<zamba> mahngiel: if available
<xcv> xok: you suggested i replace the uuid with /dev/sdb1 but to check fdisk -l first
<xok> xcv: ok, now you do such thing, in the boot menu type "c" and load kernel and initrd manually...
<vigge_sWe> when load average is 5.94, does it mean 5.94% or 594%???
<zamba> mahngiel: this is a full scale preseeding, so i really don't want to go from machine to machine to install the proprietary hardware drivers afterwards
<xok> xcv: yeah, that also should work.. :-D
<mahngiel> zamba: gotya.
<zamba> mahngiel: possible or not?
<xok> nice suggestion.. :-D
<inferno_daulXEON> vigge_sWe  5%
<mahngiel> zamab: i don't know.
<vigge_sWe> k
<xok> xcv: and when entering shell, try: fsck /
<mahngiel> zamba: if all the systems are the same that you're mass installing, you could create your own livecd
<xok> xcv: after that you should be able to boot into your new system...
<vigge_sWe> so it is reasonable that when I run a http proxy with 18.7k pageviews, only 5% CPU is used? That would be quite nice I guess
<xcv> xok: i have never before seen "Partition table entries are not in disk order"
<xcv> xok: any cause for concern with that?
<mahngiel> zamba: i don't know whether or not you could script to auto install
<mahngiel> brb. need to reboot
<xok> xcv: I don't thing.. I haven't seen that either.. try first to use /dev/sdb1 instead of UUID...
<mahngiel> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mahngiel> lol, wrong box
<xok> xcv: oh, yeah... don't remove the UUID line..
<xok> xcv: just comment it out...
<inferno_daulXEON> vigge_sWe it wouldnt make sense to be  over %100 unless you have multiple processors. ie an intel i7 with HT enabled shows up as 8 cores. and it might see it as 800% or two quads without HT might produce the same thing
<xok> xcv: if it won't work, come and we'll try to find out what's wrong...
<xcv> xok: ty. giving it a shot.
<vigge_sWe> I think the server got 4 CPUs
<xok> xcv: maybe your new kernel needs some modules/drivers?...
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: is   ~594% --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)#Unix-style_load_calculation
<vigge_sWe> http://www.datashelf.net/munin/exchangecore.com/lmao.exchangecore.com-load.html so min load is 0.05% or 5%?
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: load average is not the same as cpu load
<vigge_sWe> oh
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: see the page i linked
<mka> !join
<smith> hi
<inferno_daulXEON> yea min loAD looks like .05%
<mka> hi smith
<xcv> xok: if so, i'd be happy for someone to help me figure out how/why, lol. ttyl
<xok> xcv: I mean you should update all those modules/drivers...
<xok> xcv: running "depmod" should work...
<moldy> hi
<moldy> is there a way i can lock a user's screen such that he cannot unlock it himself?
<xcv> xok: base kernel boots fine; after updates the new kernel fails to boot. well, will try editing the grub menu to replace uuid with /dev/sdb1 and see how it goes
<vigge_sWe> so if I wanna do a gauge from 1 -> 100% (or 400% if there is 4 CPUs), how would I be able to calculate that?
<xok> xcv: also new kernel may expect new modules to be looaded...
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: what are you trying to do ?
<inferno_daulXEON> I cant get video to work on this server. It was running kubuntu and I installed a matrox card and now no video... I wanted to switch it to ubuntu anyway so i did sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  and still no video
<xok> xcv: for that purpose you may run "depmod"... don't forget to check "uname -a".. if you're in the new kernel...
<_magez_> how do i add tables to an already existing database in mysql using commandline
<vigge_sWe> http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gallery/gauge.html, the CPU gauge, for my server, just for fun and learning purpose xD
<Slart> moldy: not really.. that seems like a very odd feature.. perhaps like a lock screen thing but with a costomized password
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<koltroll> I'm finding it really hard to hit the corners of the window to be able to resize them, is this something that one can change settings for?
<_magez_> from a file that one was
<moldy> Slart: think of a classroom scenario... i once found some screensaver that supported this, but it was a rather esoteric one
<Slart> koltroll: it might depend on the theme you're using
<koltroll> Slart, guess i'm just using the 'normal' one that comes with the standard install
<mka> _magez_, what do you  mean by you last statement?
<xok> _magez_: mysql -h localhost -u   root -pSomePass 'crate table database.table blah blahblah'
<Slart> koltroll: take a look at gnome-look.org .. try a different look.. see if that helps
<koltroll> Slart, ok will do. cheers
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: so you want a gauge that displays load average ?
<SmithKurosaki> hi?
<erUSUL> !hi
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL I did that and then gdm stop and startx and my screen still goes blank until I ctrlshiftaltF1
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vigge_sWe> nope, I didn't know load average != CPU usage before you told me, I would want it to go from 0% - 100% (You might see that I am a windows user xD), is there a shell command to get the CPU usage?
<_magez_> mka, i have a file jhiaptha.sql which is a table from a different database, now i want to add it into my database which is missing that table, how do i do it?
<llutz> vigge_sWe: htop, top, ps
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: edit your xorg.conf to force the use of the mga driver ?
<Slart> moldy: I wonder what happens if you create another user and then runs the screensaver as that user.. perhaps it asks for that uses password then
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL ---negative... do you have the reference for that config
<Slart> moldy: there are some apps for classrom monitoring and such..perhaps one of those has this feature
<mka> _magez_,  "man mysqldump"
<vigge_sWe> Cpu(s): 0.1%us, 0.0%sy, 0.0%ni, 99.9%id, 0.0%wa, 0.0%hi, 0.0%si, 0.0%st, it's the first one, isn't it?
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: man xorg.conf
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: if you install systat package you can use « sar -P ALL »
<bambam_> I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 gnome
<bambam_> and facing issues with internet broadband connection
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL Ahhh i hate "man" so hard.... 30 pages of babble I wont need. Time to google it
<mka> _magez_, mysqldump --user=root --password=yourpass destination_database_name < dumpfile.sql
<mka> bambam_, what are you using for internet?
<yezi875> ubuntu9.10
<yezi875> 开始
<Ricoshady> so for a server, why should I use Ubuntu over debian? I've heard debian is more stable.
<bambam_> After plugging in the ethernet cable, it gives message that it is connected, it even let me ping google etc but it wont let me browse through mozila etc
<guntbert> !ot | Ricoshady
<mrk> hi all
<ubottu> Ricoshady: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_magez_> mka aint working that one :-/
<llutz> Ricoshady: you should use what you feel comfortable with.
<mka> _magez_, how do you know?
<bambam_> mka: well I am trying to update system, try to join IRC chats but it doesnt let me
<tolpico> Anyone please have a look at this script http://pastebin.com/ma521eb8
<mka> bambam_, can you connect to google with firefox?
<Ricoshady> llutz that makes sense, I guess Im looking for some opinions as to why they like unbuntu more
<_magez_> because the new table isnt there, it just gives me all the lines that file includes to the commandline
<guntbert> tolpico: #bash might be better suited
<urthmover> I am trying to install Karmic 64bit on a Dell GX280 desktop.  It has a SATA hard drive in it.  Using the installer from a bootable thumb drive, on step 4 of 7 using the Install Ubuntu 9.10 wizard the Prepare partitions is entirely blank.  I have run mount from the CLI and I do not see the SATA hard drives.  I have run gparted and the SATA drive is there (/dev/sda)  I have partitioned the drive and formatted with ext4, yet I do not see an
<llutz> Ricoshady: never ask users why they like their distro more.... 99% just FUD/bashing
<tolpico> guntbert, oh sure thanks, i almost forgot that
<guntbert> tolpico: :)
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<bambam_> mka: no I can't
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: no problem
<xok> tolpico: efile = ${efile##*/}
<mka> bambam_, what type of internet connection do you have?
<xok> tolpico: efile=${efile/.*/}
<bambam_> mka: broadband adsl
<moldy> Slart: hm, good idea, actually
<mka> bambam_, have you paid for it, this month? :)
<xok> tolpico: efile= <<, betweeen variable and equal sign there shouldn't be any empty space...
<bambam_> urthmover: you need to change property in your bios for harddrive
<bambam_> I dont remember but even I had to do it in order to install other OS like ubuntu or suse
<xok> tolpico: try with this: http://pastebin.com/d373f2640
<bambam_> urthmover: It is a feature of dell laptops, I also one studio
<urthmover> bambam_: ok  what setting in my bios do you think?
<bambam_> mka: Yes, I pay my dues regularly
<urthmover> bambam_: I'll reboot and look for something regarding alternative BIOSs
<zamba> $HOSTNAME is a variable that's available during boot-up?
<bambam_> urthmover: Dont remember to be honest, but I had to enable ahcpi or something
<urthmover> bambam_: ok I'll look in there and be back with my results  thanks
<bambam_> no problem
<tolpico> xok, Error: Couldn't open file 'filename': No such file or directory.
<xok> tolpico: do you need to have the full path for that file?... (I mean $efile)
<phani> Hi . I am trying to uninstall vmplayer but i get errors. Could you please give me any suggestions. Any ideas how to overcome this issue The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phani>   vmware-player-2.5: Depends: vmware-workstation-6.5-kernel-modules but it is not installed
<phani> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<mka> bambam_, does the network icon on the panel indicate that you are connected? check your network interface if ever you IP address is assigned properly and that your DNS settings are set appropriately. if you are behind proxy, configure proxy settings accordingly
<slibuntu> phani, are you trying to install the package or uninstall it?
<xok> tolpico: never mind, I gave you the great example, now play with it... ;-)
<tolpico> xok, no, the script will be run from the directory containing pdf files
<mr101> hola
<phani> slibuntu:i am trying to uninstall it
<mka> phani, to remove it try sudo apt-get remove package-name
<tolpico> xok, sure thanks, btw this is my first shell script
<xok> tolpico: why not to use then "for efile in *" then?..
<xok> tolpico: congrats... ;-)
<slibuntu> phani, it seems counter intuitive, but try installing the package that it says is missing before uninstalling
<tolpico> xok, ok will check with that
<bambam_> mka: yeah , it shows I am connected, it gives me an ip address, I can ping any website without problem, there are no proxy , I have also set direct connection and checked firefox settings too
<slibuntu> phani, use sudo apt-get install *missing package name*
<bambam_> I havent made any dns related changes though
<phani> slibuntu:how can i find what the packages are missing. any ideas ?
<bambam_> mka: the command ifconfig shows that connection is there and everthing is fine
<slibuntu> phani, vmware-workstation-6.5-kernel-modules is the one you are missing
<slibuntu> so run 'sudo apt-get install vmware-workstation-6.5-kernel-modules'
<bambam_> mka: also tried ifup eth and ifdown to check but no luck
<mka> bambam_, you can ping google.com?
<bambam_> mka: yes but can not tracert it !
<xnox> One one of my machines I don't have sudo, but I want to install python-module with c-extensions. Can I unpack it in my home directory and move files around such that python as run by me will still find everything?
<phani> slibuntu: so i ran the command which you have given and I think it was successful.
<xnox> I mean unpack a compiled .deb
<bambam_> mka: I played with network tools to check connection issues but obviously I am missing something
<phani> slibuntu: so shall i try uninstall and see if it works now ?
<slibuntu> pahni, now try to uninstall vmplayer
<phani> ok
<slibuntu> phani, yep :_
<slibuntu> :)
<mka> bambam_, try "sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf" and see if it has some nameservers
<bambam_> mka: it is empty
<bambam_> except it has my modem address
<phani> slibuntu:Still i can get errors. Where I can paste this error log and show it to you ?
<guntbert> !pastebin | phani
<slibuntu> pastebin.com
<ubottu> phani: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<slibuntu> thanks ubottu
<ArmaganKoca> hello, i am using ubuntu 9.10 in english with turkish keyboard default. i add another layout which is russian. i want to change layouts while  chatting with pidgin or ams
<ArmaganKoca> n
<mka> bambam_, that's the problem
<bambam_> ok
<bambam_> what should I do then ?
<phani> slibuntu: Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/m70bd1ba1
<iceroot> bambam_: is your modem also a dns-server? (is the modem a router?)
<brant> ??????
<guntbert> mka: bambam_ 's modem *could* act as nameserver though...
<bambam_> mka: Yes it is router as modem
<bambam_> and it is my gateway too
<iceroot> bambam_: then its ok that there is the adrress of the modem
<brant> what to talk about
<iceroot> bambam_: what is the current problem?
<slibuntu> phani, did somehting go wrong when you installed vmplayer?
<bambam_> It just doesnt let me use network connection for any application whether it is firefox or system update or apt-get or anything, I can't even try trace route command
<bambam_> mka: it just allows ping thats all after getting connected
<phani> slibuntu:actually i tried installing vmplayer 3 but it didn't work. So my vmplayer doesn't open at all. So I tried uninstalling it but now it doesn't work at all
<iceroot> bambam_: ping 78.46.202.4  is working but ping alpha-unix.de is not working?
<bambam_> mka: I have trashed mozile conf files, deleted eth0 connection and created new one but doesnt work
<bambam_> mka: the problem is more complex
<bambam_> mka: it can ping ip address as well as fqdns
<mka> bambam_, is the firefox's "Work offline" checkbox checked
<bambam_> mka: so I can ping google.com as well as the ip address of google server
<Soundaholic> hey is it possible to hook up two monitors of different resolutions ( 1440 x900 and 1368 x 768 ) to a graphic card (8600GTS) with dual output ports  on ubuntu 8.04LTS
<Soundaholic> ?
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<alankila> Soundaholic: yes. You get a nonrectangular desktop
<evaluate> hello
<bambam_> mka: nope it is not, moreover the problem is not just with firefox, I can't even use pidgin or xchat
<InsomniaCity> Hi! Compiz seems to have stopped working - I've lost all my effects and so on. Are there any logs I can look at?
<mister_roboto> bambam_:  can you "telnet google.com 80" ?
<mka> bambam_, can you browse a site like google by it's IP address?
<guntbert> bambam_: to pinpoint the problem: try w3m www.google.com (its a text based browser)
<Soundaholic> and what is a non rectangular desktop
<Soundaholic> ?
<alankila> One that is not a rectangle.
<bambam_> mister_roboto: I havent tried telneting google, but tried telnet my router which worked
<Soundaholic> :/
<mister_roboto> bambam_: i'm just wondering whether it will connect beyond your router
<Soundaholic> so some space on each of the monitor will be left blank?
<bambam_> mka: no I can not browse by ip either
<mka> InsomniaCity, there was something like compiz-check back in the day, google for it
<daftykins> Soundaholic: i've done that before, the second screen kinda went a bit funny. i find nvidia twinview easier to operate with identical resolution screens, however you can use it configured as two separate X servers easily.
<MrKeuner> how can I add a new user with an encrypted home directory?
<bambam_> mister_roboto: then how does it ping google.com ?
<alankila> Soundaholic: no, the monitors will be fully used. Only that the pointer for instance jumps when you move it between screens vertically because of the differing resolutions.
<phani> slibuntu:any more ideas which i can try in uninstalling the existing version
<mka> InsomniaCity, otherwise type "compiz --replace" on terminal and check the messages that come out
<evaluate> if i remove a package using 'apt-get remove' it removes the package but leaves configuration files there. I can avoid this by using apt-get remove, but if i use 'apt-get autoremove' to unistall a bunch of packages there's no way of removing the configuration files. Now my question is, if i uninstalled a bunch of packges using apt-get autoremove is there anyway to automatically remove the configuration files of all of that packag
<slibuntu> phani, having a look around, can't find anything in relation to your error, and it's not something I've seen before
<alankila> the desktop as an abstract canvas has an unusual shape, and it's a minor annoyance when moving things between desktops, working out good dual-monitor backgrounds, and so on.
<pdragon_> hi dose anyone know anything about virtual box ose for network bridging
<mka> bambam_, that is not a dns problem i thought it was then
<mister_roboto> bambam_: ping has the setuid bit set on it. runs as root.   can you "sudo firefox" and then browse?
<InsomniaCity> mka: hmm, ta for that. It was turned off in the Appearance applet, but that wasn't me. I'll take a look at those if it happens again.
<Soundaholic> well i will be using those desktops differently
<emmy> has anyone else had firefox crashing on yahoo games (maybe it's the java?)
<Soundaholic> one will be placed on the wall and other on the table
<phani> slibuntu:ok no problem. Will try to dig some more. Thanks for the help :)
<guntbert> pdragon_: please ask in #vbox
<bambam_> mister_roboto: sudo firefox ? :O how ?
<llutz> bambam_: IF, use gksudo firefox, not sudo
<alankila> Soundaholic: I guess that's fine then.
<guntbert> bambam_: dont
<mister_roboto> bambam_: from the command line
<slibuntu> phani, try sudo apt-get remove --purge vmplayer.....
<Soundaholic> i am just concerned abt the configuration effort
<pdragon_> #vbox
<guntbert> !gksudo | bambam_ mister_roboto
<bambam_> mister_roboto: never tried that, but will give it a go
<ubottu> bambam_ mister_roboto: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL are you still around?
<llutz> mister_roboto: don't recommend running gui-apps with sudo please
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: yes
<fwiffo> i've disabled gdm and now audio doesn't work. what's this nonsense?
<pdragon_> what do you mean #vbox
<mister_roboto> guntbert: yes that's all well and good IF YOU'RE ON UBUNTU with gnome :)
<dsl_> oh dear, i have 'mount of filesystem failed' on my recent install of karmic. i installed an started to use a program (Gramps) just before it crashed big time and shut down. I have 'a maintenance shell will now be started' followed by blah blah - invalid RT chipset detected blah blah failed to allocate device. Any suggestions? I just did disk check from install CD an all reported ok
<guntbert> pdragon_: the channel
<Soundaholic> is it difficult to handle such two screens of different res for me and my graphics card
<Soundaholic> ?
<mister_roboto> guntbert: sudo will work perfectly fine as a test here
<guntbert> !wfm | mister_roboto
<ubottu> mister_roboto: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mka> fwiffo, how did you disable gdm?
<vigge_sWe> lol hai It's me again xD
<slibuntu> phani, gtg, hope someone else can help you..
<emmy> is the icedTea the right plugin to use for javaapplets?
<mka> fwiffo, how do you login into your machine then?
<mister_roboto> guntbert:  he's trying to test his network connection here and access control to the network device. we're not talking about general ways to operate
<emmy> !info icedtea
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in karmic
<fwiffo> mka: commented out the line in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<inferno_daulXEON> I've been digging around and checked the xorg.conf man but I don't think I have found what I need. I keep finding dual screen xorg.conf's but nothing that just shows me how to set up one
<vigge_sWe> I found this on google saying it would return CPU uasage "top -b -n 1 | awk 'NR>7 { sum += $9; } END { print sum; }'", is it true (don't wanna mess things up)
<mister_roboto> guntbert: christ, there's a time to be anal and a time to just get down to testing
<bambam_> Ok, I will sudo or gksudo firefox and see if it works ! but what are we trying to achieve by doing it ?
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL  - I've been digging around and checked the xorg.conf man but I don't think I have found what I need. I keep finding dual screen xorg.conf's but nothing that just shows me how to set up one
<mka> fwiffo, what for?
<bambam_> why can not I tracert using network tools here ?
<fwiffo> mka: to make gdm go away
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I'm trying to get my USB keyboard to work on grub boot in ubuntu 9.10. The keyboard works fine in the distro but totally useless at grub. It seems to have been files as grub bug here: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?28400
<Soundaholic> will the graphics card have difficulty in displaying on monitors with different res
<guntbert> mister_roboto: please listen: one call of sudo firefox *can* screw your settings - so please don't remommend that
<Soundaholic> ?
<Gaming4JC> so my question is, how do I get grub to detect my keyboard using the lsmod thing? :)
<mka> fwiffo, what do you want to achieve by doing that?
<fwiffo> mka: doing what?
<llutz> bambam_: are you sure your router is OK?
<inferno_daulXEON> Gaming4JC - do you have usb devices turned on in your bios?
<mka> fwiffo, how do you login into your machine then when you throw gdm away?
<fwiffo> mka: /bin/login?
<bambam_> llutz: yes, because I am using it right now with Opensuse and Konversation !
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: try this then « sudo xorg -configure » that generates a xorg.conf that you can then modify
<guntbert> and mister_roboto for testing the connection there are many apps better suited than firefox anyway
<Gaming4JC> inferno_daulXEON: yes and it works in cmos, on windows, and in ubuntu. Just not at grub. :/
<mister_roboto> guntbert: that is why i suggested telnet
<mister_roboto> to port 80
<mka> fwiffo, what about bringing it back and enabling automatic login?
<emmy> I opened firefox with the terminal to see any errors, I went to yahoo games, and it crashed with a segmentation fault.
<steveccc> does anyone know how good the pentium dual core processors are compared to a core 2 duo
<emmy> surely this is a bug in firefox?
<guntbert> mister_roboto: which was "a very sensible thing" (TM) :-) - and I will not bother you any more
<erUSUL> steveccc: pentium dual core <<< what generation of pentium ?
<mka> fwiffo, anyway which sound are you referring to then?
<fwiffo> mka: not an option, i just want to disable this clusterfuck. but when i do, i have no sound.
<Gaming4JC> emmy: Sounds like it, but I've never had any problems with Yahoo Games before... You sure Java is properly installed?
<daftykins> steveccc: i run an E2810 2GHz pentium dualcore in my file server, i bought it thinking it was a c2d embarassingly, but it performs well and is quite low power with speedstep enabled. they're very capable processors imo
<inferno_daulXEON> Gaming4JC - i thought it was worth asking. If you don't have it turned on your keyboard will work when in BIOS and activate when the OS loads but not during the grub menu.
<mka> fwiffo, is your language friendly to my kids?
 * Gaming4JC ponders grub bug...
<mister_roboto> bambam_: tracert runs as your regular user id, unlike ping. so it's looking like an access control type of problem
<dsl_> anyone help with my question up there ^^ please... I dont want to re-install unless really necessary :(
<newbux> any idea on how to fix "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.."; i got this when upgrading from 2.6.31.15 to ...16
<bambam_> mister_roboto: you mean to say I need elevate user permissions over here ?
<Gaming4JC> inferno_daulXEON: I'll double check cmos
<Gaming4JC> brb
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Soundaholic> steveccc:  core2 duo is way better than pentiums
<raj> Guys I need help to figure out something. MY BELKIN USB WIFI is only giving a very low internet speed. and im paying for a 25
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL sudo xorg -configure doesnt work... is it xserver-xorg -configure?
<daftykins> dsl_: ask again
<raj> Guys I need help to figure out something. MY BELKIN USB WIFI is only giving a very low internet speed. and im paying for a 25 MBS connection. any ideas? the linux driver for is is bust i need help. (it worked out of the box) but SLOW
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: Xorg with capital X (linux is case sensitive ya'know ;P)
<daftykins> dsl_: have you tried mounting it from a livecd or similar?
<steveccc> soundaholic: was asking as man of the cheap laptops seem to be pentium dual core than core 2 duo
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL haha silly me
<emmy> gaming4jc -- it's possible i have installed java twice because i used some auto installer thing from java itself and also some thing from synaptic
<dsl_> i installed and ran Gramps a program on a relatively fresh install of karmic. it crashed big time and ended up shutting down. now i have 'Mount of filesystem failed' on boot with error - Invalid RT chipset detected
<newbux> fix "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.."; i got this when upgrading from 2.6.31.15 to ...16"
<daftykins> steveccc: to be honest i'd avoid the pentium dual cores on the basis that they're 1) older 2) (i think) all lack hardware virtualisation support, which may or may not be a concern for you but is for me
<Soundaholic> core 2 duos are cheap
<dsl_> i used UNR cd to check disk...says its ok
<dsl_> but i dint mount the HD
<llutz> raj: what is "very low internet speed"?
<Soundaholic> even those in lower end range are much better than pentiums
<fwiffo> what'
<Soundaholic> try E4400
<fwiffo> what's the recommended way for disabling gdm?
<bambam_> mister_roboto, mka, guntbert: thanks for the tips, I will try and comeback
<Soundaholic> if its still available
<fwiffo> if i comment /etc/X11/default-display-manager, my sound stops working
<guntbert> bambam_: Good luck :-)
<emmy> im not sure how to uninstall the java from the autoinstall bin thing
<meero> is there a way to create reverse tunnel from server to client - after the connection is established?
<steveccc> daftykins: oh i would always opt for core duo but trying to help the mother in law buy a laptop and I think for her browsing and watching a few videos they may be ok
<aeon-ltd> fwiffo: are you planning on falling back to xinit or something?
<bambam_> guntbert: thanks
<fwiffo> aeon-ltd: yeah
<daftykins> steveccc: ah right yeah, that'd be plenty then - my 2GHz pentium dualcore runs two VMs and a host OS and is very speedy, so the average light web user would be fine
<Doonz> hey if i want a cron job to run every 2 minutes would it be */2 * * * *
<newbux> anyone know how to fix "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.." when trying to boot up?  i got this when upgrading from 2.6.31.15 to ...16
<aeon-ltd> fwiffo: why not just apt-get remove gdm? after setting up .xinitrc?
<Trebla> does KVM switch cause problems with networking between ubuntu and windows?
<llutz> meero: ssh -nNT -R 1234:local.mydomain.com:1234 remote.mydomain.com
<aeon-ltd> fwiffo: are you with gnome?
<adamkex> newbux: downgrade
<Sabari> Hi
<Sabari> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 in my desktop that had Windows 7
<fwiffo> aeon-ltd: nope, xmonad
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL I did it, and it told me to test use X -confgure /blah.../xorg.conf.new   and then I got a bunch of errors
<Sabari> I am now not able to go past the grub
<Sabari> May i know what might be the issue?
<fwiffo> aeon-ltd: i could apt-get remove it if i knew that my sound would work again
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: care to paste the exact output ?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Sabari> I am not even able to boot using the live CD
<Sabari> When I remove the Harddisk and use the live CD, it works
<fwiffo> aeon-ltd: maybe gdm starts some extra daemons
<aeon-ltd> fwiffo: thats fine then just remember all start-up items and write then into your .xinitrc if you need to, as for no sound check if alsamixer is resseting after wm changes
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL Im on irc on a laptop.
<fwiffo> aeon-ltd: i've checked alsamixer, everything is unmutted and maxed out
<emmy> I got some thing i downloaded from java that i thought gave you java applet ability, it was an auto-installing executable binary, now how do I uinstall that?
<dsl_> daftykins: removed the usb wireless stick and booting now just shows 'mount of filesystem failed a maintenance shell will be started' and get a prompt
<P-Nuts> Sabari, look in your BIOS settings for boot order, and make sure CD is before hard disk
<Sabari> Yes
<aeon-ltd> fwiffo: like you said check daemons
<Sabari> I am able to boot to the CD only if I remove the Harddisk
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: ok; so maybe to test the new config you just have to « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf » then restart gdm
<daftykins> dsl_: so you fsck'd using UNR?
<inferno_daulXEON> alrighty then.
<fwiffo> aeon-ltd: maybe i should dbus-launch it, i'll try that
<fwiffo> brb
<dsl_> daftykins: er, i used UNR disk to check integrity of disk and it says all ok... fsck = filesystem check? (newish to linux here :) )
<Trebla> the manager at office depot said that most new laptops will not let you erase hard drive and install a different OS
<alokito> I can't connect to facebook either with pidgin or kopete facebook plugin :(
<dsl_> daftykins:can i do that from this root prompt?
<alokito> What can be the problem?
<bastid_raZor> Trebla: please, take that nonsense to #ubuntu-offtopic
<herriojr> hey, so I just upgraded to 9.10 and now I no longer have /usr/bin/jni which is needed for subclipse in eclipse, I also can't find anything online about this, anyone know what package I may need to install?
<dsl_> daftykins: yes i can!
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<erUSUL> !find /usr/bin/jni
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/bin/jni does not exist in karmic
<llutz> BenG92: boot live-cd, fsck your partitions
<herriojr> ubottu: is there an alternative?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trebla> why am I off topic?
<dsl_> daftykins: Inodes that that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. Fix <y>?
<FatherBadouch> Okie, need help restoring Grub after windows install.
<daftykins> yeah if you aren't that worried about the data on there just try whatever it suggests to fix it dsl_
<Trebla> I tought this was a support channel\
<AlanF> in what lib is  _XFreeFont and other such _X... defined in?
<FatherBadouch> "sudo grub" says : grub: command not found
<BenG92> llutz i run ubuntu through windows without a partition
<guntbert> Trebla: yes ubuntu-support
<Gaming4JC> Infared: Thanks, the CMOS "Legacy USB Keyboard" option was indeed disabled. Now it works fine. :D
<emmy> i did this , how can i uninstall it -- http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<aeon-ltd> FatherBadouch: look up 'supergrubdisk'
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL : i get   (EE) MGA(1): Cannot read V_BIOS (3) Input/Output Error  (EE )MGA(1):  Unable to map BAR 0. No such file or directory (2)    then some backtrace options and  Saw signal 11. Server aborting
<FatherBadTouch> aeon-ltd: where?
<aeon-ltd> FatherBadouch: btw grub is not a command
<dsl_> daftykins: I'm not worried about it at this moment but if it's going to do it with my real data I'll be dumping ubuntu :(
<aeon-ltd> FatherBadouch: on googlw
<aeon-ltd> FatherBadouch: on google
<FatherBadTouch> sudo grub
<inferno_daulXEON> Gaming4JC no problem
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: are you sure the graphic card is ok ?
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | FatherBadTouch ..follow this guide
<ubottu> FatherBadTouch ..follow this guide: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<P-Nuts> alokito, http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/10/30/facebook-chat-with-empathy-in-ubuntu-karmic/
<Gaming4JC> *Inferno, thanks. (sorry about nick problem)
<Gaming4JC> :)
<inferno_daulXEON> Gaming4JC its cool I know what you meant
<alokito> thanks P-Nuts , I haven't tried in empathy yet :)
<daftykins> dsl_: if it was an upgrade install versus a fresh Karmic install then i wouldn't be surprised with issues - after that i'd blame the PC quicker than ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> !find /usr/lib/jni
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/jni found in libgdcm2.0-dbg
<Gaming4JC> Now for a very minor issue, Rhythmbox stops playing CDs after about the 3rd track on anything I give to it. Dunno why it just locks up and I loose sound. pkill and restart fixes it, but still. :(
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSULpretty sure... It worked before I put it in an antistatic bag and flew with it and reinstalled it in another pc
<AlanF> in what lib is  _XFreeFont and other such _X... defined in? I know it's part of X11-Devel but which lib is it actually defiend in?
<trism> emmy: this document http://java.com/en/download/help/5000011600.xml implies that they don't supply an uninstallation script, so you need to delete the directories manually
<emmy> trism, okay
<emmy> trism, i think i sort of did that, thank you.
<FatherBadTouch> Okie so the big problem I'm reading right now...Ubuntu 9.10 is what I have on the partition however I have 9.04's livecd
<emmy> trism, Im trying to figure out why, when i get past the captcha here, and get to the yahoo game, firefox often crashes --- http://games.yahoo.com/games/ante?room=go_beg_ca_b&prof_id=chat_pf_1
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: maybe it is loose in the pci slot ? dunno those errors (can not read bios unable to map BAR) etc... are pretty serious... maybe the kernel just screw up big time
<dsl_> daftykins: it's a fresh install about 3 days old with not many changes yet. it had a lot of errors....rebooting
<trism> emmy: yahoo's java applets are very poorly implemented, I often have problems with them on both windows and linux (they haven't been updated in years)
<P-Nuts> alokito, main point is to use the plugin from the Google Code page, the one in the repositories is out of date
<AlanF> anyone? I've searched all over I can't find where these are actually defined in
<daftykins> dsl_: is it a desktop computer? custom build? very old?
<daftykins> not that i'm likely to solve anything mind, just curious
<dsl_> daftykins: toshiba satellite about 1 year old but low spec
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL yea but I have video output during setup and crap. weird part is that I just tried to edit my BIOS and it wouldn't because of a video error.... so maybe i need to hook up the VGA and edit the BIOS before I try to use the card's DVI ?
<Gaming4JC> trism: It works fine on Windows last time I tried it. I'll try to load it in ubuntu now. :P
<administrador> hola
<dsl_> booted normally now
<Gaming4JC> !hi administrador
<administrador> hablan español
<FatherBadTouch> HELP fdisk -l does nothing
<guntbert> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gaming4JC> !spanish administrador
<sadgno> hello
<Gaming4JC> ah
<guntbert> FatherBadTouch: use sudo fdisk -l
<Gaming4JC> es
<Gaming4JC> :P
<dsl_> daftykins: it does seem to have a problem with it's in-built wireless, I'm using a plug-in wireless on it instead. maybe it has a motherboard problem??
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: the V_BIOS is the bios in the video card not the mobo's bios. so maybe there is a resource conflict going on in the pci devices
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL hahahahahahha it just worked for no reason.... awesome
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert: ty
<dsl_> daftykins: is there a way to see what caused the crash?
<AlanF> does anyone know??
<guntbert> FatherBadTouch: every one stumbles over that - once :-)
<daftykins> dsl_: i'm too newbie for that i'm afraid
<Gaming4JC> emmy: Yahoo Games loaded here, are you running the latest FireFox and Java? I'm running 9.10 x64
<Pici> AlanF: #ubuntu-x might be able to answer your question, as its a bit too development oriented for #ubuntu
<erUSUL> inferno_daulXEON: lovely; :/ i hate heisenbugs
<kristian_> dependencies are broken, neither can install nor remove any packages.
<dsl_> daftykins:no problem, thanks for the help anyway, at least its back on its feet. I'll run that program again see if it bombs out, at least I'll know if that was the cause :)
<erUSUL> kristian_: sudo apt-get -f install
<kristian_> erUSUL, did that.
<erUSUL> kristian_: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<daftykins> dsl_: my pleasure :)
<inferno_daulXEON> erUSUL  yea man... now I just need to figure out what the screen information is so I can configure it.... its not detecting it so its stuck at 640X480.... not optimal for a 42" tv
<kristian_> Result: "Errors were encountered while processing:
<kristian_>  lib32stdc++6
<kristian_>  lib32asound2
<kristian_>  lib32bz2-1.0
<kristian_>  lib32ncurses5
<kristian_>  lib32v4l-0
<FloodBot4> kristian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristian_> oh
<luisgmarine> hey quick questions guys I added the ppa for banshee on hardy
<AlanF> no one knows? I thought this was ubuntu linux support channel, why does everyone ignore what should be very simply question
<luisgmarine> but the version is old (1.4) when 1.5 is already out
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to setup surround sound but Ubuntu doesn't detect it (stereo only)... it's an ALC660... any ideas? Details - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8575367
<Pici> luisgmarine: What version was available in the PPA?
<kitche> AlanF: umm if you don't know that answer XFreeFont is in the freefont stuff and _X comes from any of the X packages really
<luisgmarine> Pici: 1.5
<Pici> luisgmarine: Do you have a link to the ppa that you can share?
<luisgmarine> Pici: I don't knwo if it has to do anything because I'm using hardy instead of karmic
<luisgmarine> yeah one sec
<jack_> jak zainstalowac komunikator jak kurwa nie ma pliku instal exe ani setup tylko jakies teksy przekierowujace do innych stron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Pici> !pl | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<PrototypeX29A> re
<Pici> AlanF: I provided a suggestion a few minutes ago, did you see it?
<Klavier> how can i use sed command with escape character for quotes... i want search and replace a string like search: <asd'""!  replace: <sdcsd'""'
<PrototypeX29A> how does users-admin determine which users to are to be listed?
<luisgmarine> Pici: https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<Pici> luisgmarine: okay, one moment
<luisgmarine> Pici: I see 1.5.4 for karmkic, but the one for hardy is still at 1.4.3
<Pici> luisgmarine: Then theres nothing you can do.
<MrKeuner> how can I add a new user with an encrypted home directory?
<luisgmarine> Pici: that's BS, lol
<luisgmarine> Pici: I rolled back to LTS for a more stable system.  Not so I can suffer new features of few selected programs that I use on a day to day basis
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<luisgmarine> I don't mind that my libs aren't up to date, or what ever, but I don't see the problem of installing the newest version of a certain program
<Pici> luisgmarine: More stable means that you will not be running the latest and greatest software.
<iceroot> paulus68: your router dont have 192.168.0.0
<mister_roboto> AlanF: nobody is answering because it's too simple and you probably already know the answer ;)
<luisgmarine> my understanding was that only affected ubuntu packages, like libraries and gnome and stuff
<emmy> Gaming4JC, yeah pretty sure. im running the firefox that comes with xubuntu 9.10 and the java from the repos
<emmy> Gaming4JC, but it loades for me to also but then when i resign or something it crashes
<paulus68> iceroot: my router has 192.168.0.1 to be exact
<Pici> luisgmarine: If you contact the Banshee Team, there is a chance that they could provide a build of the newer version for Hardy.
<blistov> What can cause a system to swap, when there is 3GB of memory free? (4GB available, 2.5GB cache, .5GB free, 1GB swap used and actively swapping)
<iceroot> paulus68: ok
<iceroot> paulus68: forwarding enabled?
<Gaming4JC> emmy: Hmm.. may be a firefox bug then. You can submit it to their bugzilla.
<erUSUL> Klavier: really dunno if you have to scape that much but ...  ---> sed 's#\<asd\'\"\"\!#\<sdcsd\'\"\"\'#g' file_old > file_new
<luisgmarine> Pici: i could try to build one myself, sounds like fun
<paulus68> iceroot: everything enabled just don't know how to get to my  laptop or desktop which is on ip range 192.168.3.xx
<paulus68> iceroot: from my office for example
<daftykins> paulus68: you need a router between the 0.x and 3.x subnets
<FatherBadTouch> Okie ppl.
<daftykins> ah i saw your earlier message, can you draw a diagram with interfaces and IPs?
<FatherBadTouch> Now I have a bigger problem.
<FatherBadTouch> GRUB is back, however nothing will load from GRUB
<paulus68> daftykins: my server is doing this
<FatherBadTouch> when I try windows, it said 'chainloader' command not recognized
<FatherBadTouch> How do I re-install grub after a windows re-install?
<genii> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<FatherBadTouch> ubottu: I tried that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paulus68> daftykins: ISP => router(192.168.0.1 => eth0(192.168.0.122server eth1 192.168.3.22=> switch wifi laptop 192.168.3.xx
<genii> FatherBadTouch: Are you on a livecd?
<FatherBadTouch> genii: I am now
<bobik> hello, i got a problem witch program which using semaphore.
<bobik> is anybody here who can help me ?
<FatherBadTouch> genii: I can't get anything to load now.
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bobik> !ask
<fidin> i was gonna get an asus eeepc netbook today, but it only has 1GB of ram, is that enough for ubuntu 9.10?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: Which ubuntu version did you have installed?
<FatherBadTouch> genii: I had 9.10 loaded but it was an upgrade from 9.04
<genii> FatherBadTouch: So the livecd is what version?
<mneptok> fidin: why not get a netbook with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<FatherBadTouch> genii: it's 9.04
<daftykins> fidin i've got Karmic on a PIII 800MHz with 384MB, it's plenty :)
<fidin> mneptok because best buy doesn't sell anything but with windows 7 starter, and i'm putting it on a best buy credit card
<mneptok> fidin: http://system76.com  http://dell.com/ubuntu
<iceroot> fidin: i am running eeepc 701 with 1GB and ubuntu on it
<genii> FatherBadTouch: OK. Grub changed from 9.04 to 9.10 ... did you keep grub1 when you upgraded, or installed grub2 ?
<FatherBadTouch> genii: not sure, how would I find out?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: If you mount the old root  ( / )  then you can see if grub.cfg exists (grub2) if only menu.lst then grub1   (this in the old /boot/grub directory)
<bobik> i really sorry that i am disturbing you but how to use !ask ?
<paulus68> daftykins: any thoughts
<daftykins> paulus68: so what's not working?
<daftykins> i don't 100% get your setup to be honest
<yoshio_221> hey guys i tried wubi and it didnt work before, so i reformatted my computer with a clean install of xp pro. i used wubi, then the files were created i checked, but after reboot to continue installation it says it cant find installation.iso, but its there. ive tried to cd, but doesnt work. am i missing something? i checksummed and everything.
<FatherBadTouch> genii: you just spoke leagues outta my abailities
<JuniorSta> someone could help me install the bluetooth in hp pavilion
<trism> bobik: it was just a trigger for the bot to tell you to ask your question
<paulus68> daftykins: well I can connect from the outside network towards my server however  I can't connect directly to my laptop for example it doesn't get passed my server with iptables running
<bobik> aa thanks
<yoshio_221> hey guys i tried wubi and it didnt work before, so i reformatted my computer with a clean install of xp pro. i used wubi, then the files were created i checked, but after reboot to continue installation it says it cant find installation.iso, but its there. ive tried to cd, but doesnt work. am i missing something? i checksummed and everything.
<FatherBadTouch> genii: If I do a fresh install with a 9.10 live CD will that work?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: Do you know how to use the pastebin website?
<konman> yoshio_221: why not just use the live cd?
<yoshio_221> it doesnt read either
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to setup surround sound but Ubuntu doesn't detect it (stereo only)... it's an ALC660... any ideas? Details - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8575367
<FatherBadTouch> genii: Forget that option, I have to back-up before I re-install. And I sort of know.
<genii> FatherBadTouch: A fresh install should do it, yes
<konman> how did you burn it?
<yoshio_221> it says the live filesystem cannot be found
<yoshio_221> poweriso
<yoshio_221> it works on other computers
<yoshio_221> i meet all the requirements
<ikor> which nvidia driver in the repo should I use for me NVIDIA GeForce G210M ?
<daftykins> paulus68: you have IP forwarding enabled already i take it?
<ikor> *my
<alokito> now gnome indicator applet is bugging me :|
<FatherBadTouch> genii: So before I can fresh install I need to back-up files. So we have to go back to what we were doing.
<alokito> Is there a way to shut its mouth?
<konman> so the problem is related to the pc
<konman> laptop?
<paulus68> daftykins: yes I do, everything is working like it should however I can't establish a connection directly to my laptop behind the server
<alokito> ah sorry wrong channel, meant to post it at ubuntu offtopic :-S
<yoshio_221> the hardware? no its a desktop with 1 gb ram and 320gb hard drive
<FatherBadTouch> genii: should I download the 32 bit or 64 bit live cd for kk?
<daftykins> paulus68: have you tried using wireshark to sniff incoming packets and determine the point of failure?
<bastid_raZor> ikor: doesn't hardware/restricted drivers offer a driver?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: If you pastebin results of: sudo fdisk -l                   then we can try to deduce from that which partitions to mount and retrieve your data from. As for 32 or 64 bit, it depends on what processor(s) you have. although 32 works in either case
<ikor> bastid_raZor, no, it doesn't say anything
<paulus68> daftykins: I want to forward for example radmin which uses standard port 4899(which is going to be changed)
<FatherBadTouch> genii: amd 62x2
<FatherBadTouch> genii: 64x2
<bastid_raZor> ikor: 9.10 normally installs them for you.
<MrKeuner> was .ecryptfs carried out to /home with Karmic update or did I mess up something?
<ikor> bastid_raZor, the open source drivers are installed at the moment
<FatherBadTouch> genii: http://pastebin.com/m7cadab42
<genii> FatherBadTouch: Thats a 64bit, you can d/l the 64bit
<frostburn> does unetbootin/netbookremix no longer work?  I can't get my usbdrive to boot the latest release
<spank> ciao a tuti
<Pici> !it | spank
<ubottu> spank: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<spank> sorry Pici :D
<paulus68> daftykins: No since I don't know how to use it have heard from the program
<daftykins> paulus68: usually with port forwards i like to have nmap scans to test to show whether the port remains 'filtered' 'closed' or 'open' - that and wireshark or tcpdump to diagnose the problem would be handy. beyond that i'm afraid i'm too much of a newbie to diagnose iptables configs
<daftykins> is your router pure CLI?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: OK, so open up Terminal and in there:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt                 and this will splice the old linux install into the directory of /mnt
<bastid_raZor> ikor:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto  you can look here for which driver best supports your card.
<matteo1990> i want to set up a wireless network between 4 pc. How to do this in Ubuntu? The network will be mainly used by linux users
<FatherBadTouch> genii: kk, now what?
<paulus68> daftykins: on my server it's iptables that are used as router
<genii> FatherBadTouch: You should be able then to browse to /mnt/home/your-old-username             and find whatever files you wanted to salvage
<daftykins> paulus68: ok nevermind
<xover> Why can I not ping my other ubuntu machine, yet when he pings me it starts working from my side.
<ikor> bastid_raZor, i did an update and now 'hardware drivers' has found three drivers
<paulus68> daftykins: what are the commands for nmap and how would I use wireshark to find out if everything is working correctly?
<ikor> thanks
<hikenboot> msg nickserv identify pie3141
<bastid_raZor> ikor: nice, try the one it recommends
<genii> FatherBadTouch: Work requires me, I'll be /away 5-10 minutes
<hikenboot> damn
<daftykins> paulus68: does your server have X installed so you can use GUI apps, or is it CLI only? (command line interface)
<guntbert> hikenboot: change your pasword
<hikenboot> yeah , now i have to figure out how
<paulus68> daftykins: only CLI
<daftykins> paulus68: from on someone elses internet connection i would do "nmap -sS -p 3000-3005 <your internet facing IP>" to scan ports 3000-3005 for example
<luisgmarine> Pici: you still around?
<ShaunR> whats the difference between ubuntu and the ubuntu server edition... is it just a cd with different set of packages on it?  If sombody installed a very basic slimed down version of ubuntu can they just install the server packages on it to make it the same as the server edition?
<Pici> luisgmarine: Yes
<paulus68> daftykins: but I can scan my external ip the same way or am I wrong?
<erUSUL> ShaunR: yes
<iceroot> ShaunR: server cmes without a gui and a special kernel
<iceroot> ShaunR: and server-edition is using pae as default (imo)
<guntbert> hikenboot: /msg nickserv help
<paulus68> daftykins: or do I have to run over my dyndns?
<daftykins> paulus68: i'm not sure if it will give correct results from inside the network
<ShaunR> so it's all the same crap... just different packages installed by default.
<luisgmarine> Pici: cool, gona e-mail the dude that makes the builds and ask him if there is any way to make an updated one for ubuntu hardy.
<mka> iceroot, what is pae?
<daftykins> i usually scan from someone elses internet connection
<MatBoy> can I make a hidden partition vidible using fdisk in ubuntu ?
<ShaunR> any one of them can be converted using apt pretty much
<iceroot> mka: the possibility of using more then 4gb ram with 32bit
<luisgmarine> Pici: you wouldn't happen to know a fix around why my ipod isn't detectable in banshee do you?  I tried the "killall -9 nautilus" fix that I use in karmic but it just freezes my whole computer on Hardy
<hikenboot> ok here goes, my original question before exposing my password..I have created an encrypted swap file ( just for the fun of it). After setting it up it appears to be enabled but it never uses it! do i have to do something besides swapon -a and a reboot?
<adminewb> Regarding wifi drivers: the device model I'm looking at has linux driver source at the mfg website, but I can't tell if it's 32 bit only or can be compiled as a 64 bit native driver. Just a matter of build switches? How to tell?
<ShaunR> mka: Physical Address Extension
<eman> is there a way to install linux mint without formating over my ubuntu/
<Pici> luisgmarine: I've never actually used Banshee, sorry.
<FatherBadTouch> How do I get the livecd to recognize my second dvd drive?
<tvjudge> I am trying to add a static route in my ubuntu hardy machine, however I am using the gnome-network manager and the /etc/network/interfaces has no references for my wlan0 could that be why when i add the up line in that files it does not work?
<adamkex> eman: you can make a new partition
<adamkex> eman: otherwise no
<luisgmarine> Pici: damn that sucks
<adminewb> hikenboot, this may be no help to you, but I'd think swapon -a is unnecessary if you're about to reboot anyway
<luisgmarine> Pici: o well time to keep googling then
<eman> adamkex would that dual boot it?
<guntbert> hikenboot: did you add an entry in /etc/fstab for it?
<xtjacob> hello! For some reason compiz only works on one user and cannot be enabled on the other. I'm using the open source ati driver.
<adamkex> eman: yes
<hikenboot> yes i did and also /etc/cryptab
<eman> adamkex thanks il just format it
<adamkex> eman: in the future you should considering to have a partition for /home
<adamkex> eman: so you don't lose personal data when you reformat/reinstall
<FatherBadTouch> How do I mount my second dvd drive while running the livd cd?
<matteo1990> hi all, i have to set up a wireless network between 4 ubuntu pc.. how to do it?
<daftykins> matteo1990: without any hardware?
<HFSPLUS> Why does ubuntu put excessive load cycles on my laptop hdd?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: If you stick something in the second drive, like a readable CD or a blank, it should pop up a notice and ask what you want to do
<matteo1990> daftykins, they are all connected to the same wireless router
<paulus68> daftykins: when I use your command on the open port then I get this output 5001/tcp filtered unknown
<FatherBadTouch> genii: wb, it does not.
<konman> adamkex: don't try it
<jason_> Is there a wya to install the latest google earth besides the .bin file? Or is the bin file the way to go?
<adamkex> konman: huh?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<iceroot> jason_: there is a repo from google
<eman> adamkex thanks
<jason_> oh no kidding?
<adamkex> eman: you're welcome
<iceroot> jason_: besides medibuntu
<daftykins> paulus68: isn't it 4899 you want to test?
<jason_> I didnt realize google earth was in medibuntu...
<genii> FatherBadTouch: What is result of command in Terminal of:  ls /dev/cd*
<jason_> so if the repo is includedinmedibuntu, and I got that, what do I need? sudo apt-get install googleearth?
<paulus68> daftykins: true but I checked one for which I know it's open but with access to my server only
<S0LIDUS> Hi, I have recently recompiled my kernel to 2.6.25.4 and now I dont have sound. Any ideas ?
<erUSUL> jason_: yes; or use synaptic
<daftykins> matteo1990: they should already be all connected then with IP addresses in the same range
<konman> adamkex: didn't work out for me somehow
<FatherBadTouch> genii: "/dev/cdrom /devcdrom1 /devcdrw1"
<adamkex> konman: what, dual boot? or /home partition?
<erUSUL> S0LIDUS: we can not support custom kernels. maybe you just left out the sound driver when compiling ...
<daftykins> paulus68: if that was scanning internally then it probably won't work
<jason_> erUSUL - well Im on kubuntu... no synaptic installed. I was in add/remove in system settings but I didnt find any google earth package besides the data files.
<matteo1990> daftykins, yea, they are, but how to have shared library or to copy files from a pc to another?
<erUSUL> jason_: "adept" then
<paulus68> daftykins: I ran that scan from my external ip address
<FatherBadTouch> genii: /dev/cdrom1 /dev/cdrw1
<S0LIDUS> erUSUL - How can I add that ?
<jason_> erUSUL - adept doesnt ring a bell. Let me browse around to see if I have it here.
<BlouBlou> How can I stop apache in ubuntu?
<konman> home partition would be awesome but somehow it kept unmounting
<iceroot> BlouBlou: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<jason_> erUSUL - kpackagekit?
<daftykins> matteo1990: i think you need to look into samba
<erUSUL> jason_: could be
<adminewb> Regarding wifi drivers: the device model I'm looking at has linux driver source at the mfg website, but I can't tell if it's 32 bit only or can be compiled as a 64 bit native driver. Just a matter of build switches? How to tell?
<genii> FatherBadTouch: It's seeing it. cdrom1   is most likely. Did you put a blank cd in, to copy off what you wanted to save?
<BlouBlou> iceroot: yeah, thanks
<jason_> erUSUL - no dice. I wonder what kubuntus synaptic is???
<matteo1990> daftykins, i thought samba was only for cross system condivision, i am only with unix (all ubuntu)
<FatherBadTouch> genii: I did. Unbuntu hasn't liked using both drives at the same time though.
<adamkex> konman: that means you did something wrong, i have had one for over two years :P
<erUSUL> !info adept
<konman> xD
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<hikenboot> here is my crypttab and fstab http://pastebin.ca/1730994
<daftykins> !samba | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins, please see my private message
<adamkex> konman: ;)
<matteo1990> !samba | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990, please see my private message
<genii> FatherBadTouch: You should be able to open up Brasero and tell it to use cdrom1 in it's settings
<daftykins> matteo1990: yeah you can use NFS / SFTP etc for same host sharing i suppose
<mka> FatherBadTouch, are you trying to mount a CD/DVD on drive B while you have a LiveCD on drive A?
<daftykins> have you tried just right clicking on a folder and sharing it?
<S0LIDUS> erUSUL, So how can I add the sound driver?
<Mo> does anyone know what's this user account: 'irc'
<konman> my usb hub does not always have enough power for my home hd all the time :(
<wolter> can i tell my system to look for ~/.config files at ~/.local/config ?
<matteo1990> daftykins, maybe thats the easier solution, trying it right now
<S0LIDUS> Mo, Internet Relay Chat !
<lstarnes> Mo: do you have an irc server installed?
<Mo> i dont
<lstarnes> Mo: where is that account>
<adamkex> konman: your home partition should NOT be an external drive ;p
<FatherBadTouch> mka: yes
<konman> i know now
<adamkex> konman: it makes it easier for me to read what you write if you write my name when you write to me
<Mo> i dont see irc's user folder in /home though.
<konman> adamkex: ok
<paulus68> daftykins: but how would I use wireshark to check port 5001 and why it's blocking on my server?
<mka> FatherBadTouch, are you inserting a data CD, audio CD or a blank CD?
<FatherBadTouch> mka: blank cd
<mka> FatherBadTouch, can you try inserting a data CD?
<daftykins> paulus68: it's a GUI tool really, you might be able to install it and X forward SSH to the router PC and run it on another machine over the network - but otherwise i think tcpdump is the best for that - but i have no experience with it
<adamkex> konman: yeah, assuming you don't run windows or any other os, you should split your harddrive at least 15gb for the root partition ( / ), 20 is better, 1gb for the swap partition, and the rest for your home partition :)
<adminewb> Regarding wifi drivers: the device model I'm looking at has linux driver source at the mfg website, but how to tell if it's 32 bit only, or can be compiled as a 64 bit native driver. Just a matter of build switches?
<konman> adamkex: opensuse does that
<paulus68> daftykins: I know it's a gui I have installed it on my windows to see what I can do with it
<FatherBadTouch> mka: it opened it in a browser
<mka> FatherBadTouch, imho, you cannot mount a blank cd
<mka> FatherBadTouch, then it works
<daftykins> paulus68: yes but on the router is where i'd run it in order to sniff what's coming in and out of that system ;)
<FatherBadTouch> mka: so why doesn't it recognize a blank dvd?
<adamkex> konman: i have never ran opensuse :P i sometimes use ubuntu, arch, and gentoo, so many times i have to do a lot of the stuff myself
<konman> haha arch is fun
<paulus68> daftykins: jikes blond moment
<bastid_raZor> Mo: irc is a group not a user..
<adamkex> konman: yeah, you can try the ubuntu mini cd, that will give you a _VERY_ minimalistic system
<mka> FatherBadTouch, try to burn a blank dvd and see if the burner app can find it instead of nautilus popup
<S0LIDUS> Help! I have no sound on my hardy heron. I have a custom kernel.
<adamkex> konman: where you decide what packages you can use :P
<krzychu_> \help
<krzychu_> \quit
<Mo> bastid_raZor: whats the group is for..it seems that this group is created by default
<iceroot> krzychu_: /
<konman> adamkex: i use this strategy on server installs
<FatherBadTouch> mka: it does not...
<mka> FatherBadTouch, is your drive capable of writing dvd's?
<Mo> mo@x:~$ cat /etc/passwd | grep irc
<Mo> irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<konman> adamkex: there is also a very minimal debian iso
<adamkex> konman: minimalistic installations? minimalistic systems are fun, arch, gentoo, ubuntu, debian, whatever, it's all linux and gnu in the end :P
<iceroot> Mo: its normal
<llutz> Mo: so irc $home is /var/run/ircd
<Toastytoes> Allo
<FatherBadTouch> mka: you know what, I just noticed that this stupid comp has a dvd-rom and dvd-rw
<FatherBadTouch> mka: so where can I save this iso of the live cd I'm downloading?
<mka> FatherBadTouch, on the hard drive
<S0LIDUS> What happened to being able to freely customize software. Or is that where your on your own.
<Toastytoes> hmm
<tertitten_> can anyone offer a good argument as to why install ubuntu over than mint (except mint sucks and other useless remarks) ? Is there like any obvious reasons to why ubuntu would be better, linux knowledge is not a issue for deciding.. ..
<FatherBadTouch> mka: do you mind sticking around for a second. I need to reboot with the livecd in the rom.
<craigbass1976> I've just fired up apache for the first time, and I'm getting the "It Works" page, even though I have /var/www/ populated with stuff
<mka> FatherBadTouch, no prob
<daftykins> craigbass1976: you need to specify the default directory in the /etc/apache2/default-sites/ or /enabled-sites/ or something "default" config file
<guntbert> S0LIDUS: its very difficult to support a system about which's specialities you know nothing....
<S0LIDUS> craigbass1976, Check your httpd.conf and your virtual host file.
<iceroot> craigbass1976: apache is using first the index.html
<S0LIDUS> guntbert, I just need to get sound back.
<FatherBadTouch> mka: It's going to be about five minutes...I need to finish d/l the live cd...
<guntbert> tertitten_: we don't do arguments here - this channel is for support
<daftykins> matteo1990: just found this for interest: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Toastytoes> does anyone know a fair bit about wine? I needs me some help...
<guntbert> S0LIDUS: unjderstood - and no criticism from me - but no help either (no sound knowledge here - pun intended)
<daftykins> !ask | Toastytoes
<ubottu> Toastytoes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soopos> I need to give a shell access to only one folder without root for one developer.  How can you do that? - I have dynDNS running
<Toastytoes> Oh.
<genii> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Toastytoes> Mkay
<sllide> meh
<adminewb> Regarding wifi drivers: the device model I'm looking at has linux driver source at the mfg website, but how to tell if it's 32 bit only, or can be compiled as a 64 bit native driver. Just a matter of build switches?
<sllide> my sound has delay
<sllide> i really notice it when i'm editing stuff in audacity
<llutz> soopos: look at rbash
<S0LIDUS> guntbert, Thanks dude! Ubuntu is amazing, I just wish I could sort the sound out.
<sllide> how do i remove the delay?
<guntbert> S0LIDUS: Good luck :-)
<JoeSomebody> why are my shares disappearing? ntfs drives on karmic lose the sharing it seems, how do i fix ?
<S0LIDUS> guntbert, Thank you!
<soopos> llutz: I want that he can "cd"  to directories inside the main directory
<JoeSomebody> i have them set up ok in samba, you guys helped
<craigbass1976> iceroot, that was dumb...  I didn't notice the index.html, and was wondering why it wasn't hitting index.php.
<fidin> is ubuntu remix similar to windows 7 starter, or does it not limit you as much?
<iceroot> craigbass1976: :)
<iceroot> fidin: of course there are no limits in ubuntu
<iceroot> fidin: its just another gui and another kernel
<FatherBadTouch> mka: brb
<giki> hi
<xcv> xok: thanks for the help -- user fixed by updating packages
<giki> zombi2, how are you? ;p
<zombi2> ale masakra :D
<BrodeurPC> is there a way to get rid of the "Your battery may be broken" notification?
<mka> BrodeurPC, isn't there a button next to the notification that you have to click for that display to disappear forever
<invisime> how do I configure a program to run once ubuntu has booted but before anyone logs in?
<BrodeurPC> mka, not that i know of, it pops up real quick when you boot into the desktop then it goes away
<bastid_raZor> !boot | invisime
<ubottu> invisime: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mka> BrodeurPC, it's there, you must get your mouse ready to click quick
<BrodeurPC> mka, ok thanks
<James_-_> I have a windows xp home system (inlaws computer) that I want to SSH in to from my ubuntu however in a few hours I will be leaving and be over 400 miles away.... What I need is a recommendation for OpenSSH server for Windows and also a recommendation for some kind of program that will allow me to find out what the IP address is remotely... ANy idea? I have never done any SSH on a Windows system
<fidin> will the asus eeepc 1005hab (http://thecomputerboss.com/2009/08/my-new-toy-the-asus-eee-1005hab/) run ubuntu 9.10 ok?
<FatherBadTouch> mka: okie rebooted with livecd in rom, just burning backup
<adminewb> Regarding wifi drivers: the device model I'm looking at has linux driver source at the mfg website, but how to tell if it's 32 bit only, or can be compiled as a 64 bit native driver. Just a matter of build switches?
<iceroot> James_-_: ##windows
<llutz> James_-_: try openssh in cygwin (slow) or freesshd (native win)
<mka> FatherBadTouch, ok
<iceroot> James_-_: and for the ip, use dyndns
<llutz> James_-_: for ip, use dyndns.org or no-ip.com account
<James_-_> llutz thanks will look in to freesshd...
<jaro> After some time i try Plone again but can't find instructions how to install plone4
<jillsmitt> has 9.04 support yet?
<jaro> Can you help me?
<James_-_> iceroot thanks as well
<iceroot> James_-_: for what?
<iceroot> jillsmitt: for what
<iceroot> James_-_: sorry wrong nick
<jillsmitt> iceroot: need some packs
<James_-_> thats cool
<AIIID> kernel panic i cant load my 9.10 what to do?
<iceroot> jillsmitt: try it with a full sentence
<iceroot> AIIID: post the error to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | AIIID
<ubottu> AIIID: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<adminewb> where should I go for some wifi driver help? wiki doesn't cover it
<jillsmitt> iceroot: i need to download some software and install it then
<iceroot> adminewb: tryy here with usefull details
<jillsmitt> iceroot: under 9.04
<iceroot> jillsmitt: yes and what is the problem?
<Cains> Any one in here that managed to get MSNshadow to acctualy capture anyth
<jillsmitt> iceroot: sudo apt-get install / sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade / i cant firn dia in synaptic O-o
<adminewb> the device I'm looking at is AZIO AWU101N; the vendor has a tar file of the linux driver source, but how to tell if it can build as 64 bit native?
<unop> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2 (karmic), package size 199 kB, installed size 592 kB
<iceroot> !info dia jaunty
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7.1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Gorlist> Evening, running an ATI 4800 series card - how much slower is the restricted drivers over the proprietary?
<iceroot> jillsmitt: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dia
<legend2440> jillsmitt: enable Universe repo
<Sabre-night> Hello, I'n trying to install some NVIDIA  drivers (the file name, specifically is "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run") i read that it can be installed with a simple command "$sudo sh <filename>.run" but when i do that it brings up an error after a couple of seconds saying that it has to be installed as a root, now how do i do that?
<jolaren> Sabre-night; why not install the ppa?
<KenBW2> I'm looking for a TV program that has: a seperate Channel selector window, Recording, Now/Next programme guide. Any ideas?
<jolaren> if you install it that way you will need to recompile with every kernel update
<Gorlist> kaffeine you could try
<Sabre-night> jolaren,  ppa? what would that be?
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: use System>administration>Hardware drivers
<riso> hello
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: that's the officialñ supported way
<KenBW2> Gorlist: i like Kaffeine, but it doesnt have a seperate channel picker
<adminewb> what other details are necessary? I can't find any info of interest in the readme
<jolaren> Sabre-night; I will google it for you
<Sabre-night> jolaren,  thanks
<iceroot> !wifi | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jolaren> Sabre-night; add this to your systems software source: ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<iceroot> !universe | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Sabre-night> erUSUL,  i have those installed, but when i try playing starcraft, im having sound issues (im assuming thats a seperate issue :P) but its HORRIBLY laggy. unplayably so.
<PyroPhelia> is there a tool out there that will give me the exact read/write speed to a disk or a disk array?
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: hdparm
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: then try envyng
<erUSUL> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<daffy> bsr a tous
<PyroPhelia> iceroot, ty
<jolaren> Sabre-night; you know the rest?
<erUSUL> PyroPhelia: iotop ?
<booksbuggy> my system only shows "waiting for sound system to respond" when ever i try to go to system > preference > sound
<guntbert> !fr | daffy
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: you are welcome
<ubottu> daffy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Sabre-night> jolaren, can that be found through the software center?  sorry im new at all of this, just quit XP cold turkey
<AIIID> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3e23900d
<PyroPhelia> erUSUL, i'll try it in a sec, but I think hdparm was what I was looking for
<Sabre-night> erUSUL, I installed the envyng-core, but it doesn't run, what else do i need for that?
<daffy> ok merci bonne soireé
<iceroot> PyroPhelia: erUSUL hdparm is a benchmark for a hdd or a raid-array (read write speed, time for accessing data and so on)
<MrKeuner> is it possible to see all running application windows with a key press in "extra" is selected for compiz in appearances?
<erUSUL> Sabre-night: one of the frontends envyng-gtk or the qt one
<jolaren> Sabre-night; Click to system then click to update manager
<Sabre-night> erUSUL,  i'll start with the gtk first, thanks
<jolaren> Sabre-night; are you there yet?
<Sabre-night> jolaren,  my update manager is empty
<jolaren> Sabre-night; Stay in that window, press preferences down in the left corner
<Sabre-night> jolaren,  okay
<ipatrol> anyone know how I can create a notifcation applet with Tkinter?
<jolaren> then press the second bar..
<jolaren> then add ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<jolaren> Sabre-night; Did that?
<Sabre-night> jolaren,  yeah
<jolaren> added ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa ?
<invisime> I'm trying to get vsftpd to start at boot using sysv-rc-conf on ubuntu server 9.10. where should I go to learn about runlevels and what each one means?
<jolaren> Then refresh your list and you will install the nviida driver you asked for, and it will stay there even after kernel udpate
<jolaren> updates'
<guntbert> !runlevel | invisime
<ubottu> invisime: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<invisime> thank you, guntbert, but that's going a bit over my head. is there some place that breaks it down more simply?
<erUSUL> invisime: use « sudo update-rc.d vsftpd defaults »
<S0LIDUS> guntbert, Problem solved, OSS!
<erUSUL> invisime: or maybe you have to reconfigure vsftpd maybe you choose to use inetd when you installed it ?
<wowoto> disaster of my desktop~@_Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not " "running a window manager"@_
<invisime> erUSUL: could you please explain how that works? I'm trying to learn, not just get my system set up. :)
<wowoto> how can i fix it>
<AIIID> iceroot: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e052ebc
<Sabre-night> jolaren, ah there it is, thanks! erUSUL  I found it via jolaren's method, but i figure getting Envyng working could be helpful in the future though, thanks anyway
<Cletus> gday!
<guntbert> S0LIDUS: congrats!
<thingy> invisime: Look at this -- http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<booksbuggy> i have nvdia ck804 audio card can someone help me with my sound system?
<iceroot> AIIID: 2.6.31-15 is working?
<erUSUL> invisime: update-rc.d makes the simlinks in the different runlevel folders so the service starts when you enter a runlevel and stops when you left it
<jolaren> Sabre-night; Np, never install such drivers from terminal without adding ppa packets. When kernel changes things become really annoying
<Gorlist> KenBW2, I agree, I tried MythTV today but that really is pain to setup at the moment
<erUSUL> invisime: so it makes the links in /etc/rcN.d/ automatically
<Gorlist> KenBW2, you have to use w_scan for DVB
<erUSUL> invisime: info about system V init systems is readily aviable on the web
<S0LIDUS> guntbert, Thanks for your support! I love how ubuntu can be made to suite the user, unlike WINDOW$.
<AIIID> iceroot: dont have 15, 14 goes little bit on but screen turns off so i cant see anything, windows can be loaded
<invisime> erUSUL: ok. I think I understand.
<invisime> so I need to set vsftpd to run at runlevel... 1?
<wowoto> hi ,guys , theres aomething wrong with my gnome-desktop manager,   it shows these:     Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not " "running a window manager"        how can i fix it ??? help me pls
<legend2440> wowoto: read post #4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416996
<guntbert> S0LIDUS: even if my "support" was only a little listening - glad it works :-)
<AIIID> iceroot: dont have 15, i have only 2.6.31-14 and it goes little bit on but screen turns off so i cant see anything, window$ can be loaded normaly
<AIIID> double post sorry
<Brack101> Hi
<iceroot> AIIID: sorry cant help you with that
<Brack101> is it possible to use apt-get to obtain a package from a newer version?  I'm on 8.04 and I want the nmap from the 9.10 repo
<AIIID> k
<S0LIDUS> guntbert, Sometimes thats all it takes! ; )
<wowoto> legend2440: thx
<legend2440> wowoto: your welcome
<guntbert> S0LIDUS: :)
<Cletus> can I safely install Ubuntu 9.10 using the manual installation option, without messing up my dualboot system (currently: sda1/ = windows xp, sda2/ = ext3, sda3/ = swap) ?
<erUSUL> !backports | Brack101
<ubottu> Brack101: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<soopos> How can you give the user Tester access to the user's Bond /home/Bond/.../file, when the permissions of the directory /home/Bond are 700?
<ipatrol> where are the docs for python-gnomeapplet
<ipatrol> !python-gnomeapplet
<FatherBadTouch> mka: so once I reboot with 9.10 livecd, I should be able to fresh install with no problems eh?
<sur_> what is the compiz effect called that shows all the running app windows scaled down to smaller sizes so that all of them fits on the screen?
<soopos> *  I have the symlink /home/Tester/sage-4.3 to the file /home/Bond/.../sage-4.3
<erUSUL> soopos: relax the permissions of said file ?
<ipatrol> ubottu: python-gnomeapplet
<erUSUL> sur_: "Scale" is the name; who would have guessed it ;P?
<mka> FatherBadTouch, yes, unless you are very unlucky
<ipatrol> !repo
<AIIID> how can I strat system from terminal
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<FatherBadTouch> mka: I am but we'll hope that doesn't become a factor.
<ipatrol> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<soopos> erUSUL: they are drwxr-xr-x
<sur_> erUSUL, not me :) , thanks
<FatherBadTouch> mka: thanks again.
<FatherBadTouch> genii: ty too
<erUSUL> soopos: so is a directory ?
<soopos> erUSUL: It is a folder which I want that the user can access completely
<mka> FatherBadTouch, yes, good luck!!
<soopos> erUSUL: Yes
<soopos> erUSUL: I have a symlink to it
<ipatrol> can  I please have some help?
<llutz> soopos: bind-mount it to /home/tester
<erUSUL> soopos: why not place it in some neutral place? /home/foldername then make it owned by group "users" (both of you would be in that group)
<UGC27> hi, is there any text based xml-viewer ?
<sur_> what is the default keyboard shortcut for Scale effect of compiz?
<ipatrol> can anyone hear me??
<booksbuggy> i have nvdia ck804 audio card and i currently trying to use ALSA audio control can someone help me?
<invisime> no, ipatrol. but I can read what you type. o_O
<guntbert> ipatrol: yes we hear you
<FatherBadTouch> ipatrol: no....noone can hear you
<erUSUL> !ccsm | sur_
<ubottu> sur_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ipatrol> invisime: I can't find the docs for gnomeapplet
<invisime> erUSUL: thanks for your help. just rebooted and it looks great. :)
<ipatrol> *gnomeapplet-python
<erUSUL> invisime: no problem
<sur_> erUSUL, that is because that effect is not in default ubuntu installation?
<vlad> Hi I do not know why but for some reason Transmission starts torrents that I have stopped.Pls help
<Brack101> erUSUL:so I did "sudo apt-get install -t karmic-backports nmap" after adding the repo and I know for a fact that the karmic repo has a newer version than I have, but it said "nmap is already the newest version."
<Brack101> any ideas?
<FatherBadTouch> mka: wait, tried to burn the 9.10 cd and it said some files may be corrupted on disc, any chance this is wrong?
<sur_> erUSUL, or in order to be able to change the key combination?
<erUSUL> sur_: it is; but maybe not enabled by default. i do not remember
<ipatrol> I don't know the API for python-gnomeapplet
<erUSUL> sur_: to change/see the key combo the ccsm is handy ;P
<invisime> ipatrol: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnome+applet
<erUSUL> sur_: i use a mouse gesture can not remember the key combo
<tony_> need help me sansa fuse does not work with my linux
<sur_> erUSUL, I really do not want to interfere with Ubuntu team's compiz defaults at this time, but thanks
<mka> FatherBadTouch, first does the md5sum of the iso correspond to that of the original?
<ipatrol> I did google it, but the docs are missing
<invisime> ipatrol: sorry. I got nothin'.
<sur_> erUSUL, it turned out to be alt+shift+up arrow
<ipatrol> a package isn't very useful without docs
<sur_> enabled by default
<songer> hello,
<erUSUL> sur_: yep; just checked it to
<songer>  i want to intall  usb wirles on my laptop
<invisime> ipatrol: have you installed the package? it might come with docs.
<ipatrol> invisime: It's preinstalled
<songer>  to use it it has more rich
<canthus13> songer: What wireless adapter? (Model, version)
<songer>  how can i do it
<Cletus> can I safely install Ubuntu 9.10 using the manual installation option, without messing up my dualboot system (currently: sda1/ = windows xp, sda2/ = ext3 (ubuntu 8.04), sda3/ = swap)) ?
<canthus13> songer: Look at it... The model and version are usually on the back (At least for Linksys and D-Link adapters)
<invisime> where's the "right" place to put scripts that need to be run at boot time?
<llutz> invisime: /usr/local/(s)bin
<diego> hello
<ipatrol> The only docs are: "This package contains a module that allows to write applets for the GNOME panel in Python."
<apipkin> i'm having issues installing mysql and phpmyadmin... both channels asked me to venture over here
<llutz> invisime: call with path
<songer> canthu13: tp-link  tp-wn422g
<jurisz> hi! how I can list all echoX in terminal? thanks!
<Guest56392> ciao a tutti
<Cletus> invisime: /etc/rc.d/
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I've bound ctrl-alt-r to summon GNOME Do, but nothing happens when I press C-M-r.  What gives?
<canthus13> songer: is there a version number (usually marked v1, v5, or something similar)?
<apipkin> i get an InnoDB error with aptitude install phpmyadmin and a cannot connect to local MySQL server with aptitude install mysql-server-5.1
<apipkin> is there a step i'm missing?
<mneptok> apipkin: have you edited MySQL configuration files, set a root password for MySQL, etc?
<sur_> erUSUL, can I set compiz to do somethings when mouse reaches a corner of the screen? Do I need cmss for that?
<apipkin> mneptok: i have set a root password for mysql during the phpmyadmin intallation
<dangermind> hello
<songer> canthu13 v.0
<songer> v.2.0
<songer>  sorry
<erUSUL> sur_: that's how i have configured scale to work. if i reach the botton right corner with the mouse the scale plugin runs
<erUSUL> sur_: yes i used ccsm for that
<booksbuggy> need help setting up ALSA audio control for nvdia CK804 audio card
<sur_> erUSUL, how safe is ccsm? I'll be using it on a production machine
<canthus13> songer: Hrm.  I'm not finding much other than people having issues getting it running.
<denis13> salut l'equipe
<jurisz> how I can list all NICs (eth0 , eth1, eth2...) or where can I see them?
<canthus13> songer: this might help:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc#Component_modules
<zenlunatic> Jurgeni, ifconfig
<erUSUL> sur_: never have any problem with it... you can try simple-ccsm first
<llutz> jurisz: ifconfig -a
<erUSUL> !simple-ccsm
<jurisz> thanks
<u22> Is there some way to mute a specific application?
<zenlunatic> jurisz, not Jurgeni sorry
<Slart> u22: using the pulseaudio volume control, yes
<Cletus> can I safely install Ubuntu 9.10 using the manual installation option, without messing up my dualboot system (currently: sda1/ = windows xp, sda2/ = ext3 (ubuntu 8.04), sda3/ = swap)) ?
<u22> sweet Slart thx
<Slart> u22: I think the package is called pavucontrol
<songer> canthu13: i can use my wirless of my laptop but i want to use usb wirless , it has cable etenion
<Slart> !info pavucontrol | u22
<ubottu> u22: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+git20090701-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Ranakah> wireless dont' work on 0c:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Ranakah> what's wrong?
<sur_> erUSUL, all right thank you
<u22> oh nice this lets me control volume too
<u22> thank you slart
<Slart> u22: you're welcome
<jjgalvez> can someone help me trouble shoot my system?  everytime I fisrt boot up and log in the desktop becomes completely unresponsive, I can't click on anything.  I have to got to tty1 and killall -u <user> and relogin to get the system to respond again.  not sure how to troubleshoot this
<edo> Hi Need help with wireless card.  I see it when lshw but when iwlist wlan0 I get No scan results..
<dangermind> Hi, i have a problem with my ubuntu server dns, i have internal connectivity but not external connectivity, when i ping to www.google.com i get: uknown host www.google.com
<canthus13> songer: Unfortunately, I can't think of anything not already done in any of the stuff I've found in google, and I"m not seeing anyone who has had success with that particular card.
<Homely_Girl> Hello I need some help plse. Running karmic 'n using mobile b/band finally!! But my system keeps locking up for no reason 'n I have to keep deleting 'n reinstalling my dongle in order to connect 2 the Net!
<hajar> when I wake after hibernate .. screen is not work at all .. is there any solution (9.10)
<canthus13> dangermind: What if you change the DNS of the machine you're pinging from?
<wowoto> Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.    why?     PS: theres no ~/.gnome2/session file in my home-wowoto
<PyroPhelia> how long should a xfs_growfs take?
<PyroPhelia> formatting the arrary took next to no time at all
<PyroPhelia> growing it has takken almost an hour
<Homely_Girl> Would it be more appealing if I asked if one of you fine gents would enter my back door? lmao
<huggesanp> In aptitude, I marked kde-full for removal, marked kde-standard for installation and marked kde-minimal for installation. I pressed g twice to apply, q to cancel and told aptitude to forget pending actions.
<PyroPhelia> taken*
<dangermind> canthus13 i get the same
<TomV_415> I managed to really munge up my Ubuntu dual boot machine..trying to upgrade grub from 1.5 to 2.0..Lots of posts of this, but I can't seem to get even the live cd to boot at this point!
<canthus13> Homely_Girl: I'd love to help, but I have no experience with mobile broadband.
<huggesanp> Now kde seems to be marked as installed, but I remove kde-full and it won't remove dependencies.
<canthus13> dangermind: SOunds like a firewall issue.
<huggesanp> How can I do that?
<soopos> llutz: I run "mount --bind sage-4.3 /home/Bond/". The user tester can only access and change the files in the folder sage-4.3 when permissions are 777 for the folder recursively.
<TomV_415> I can get DSL 1.5 to load.
<dangermind> i have check the resolv.conf and all its good
<Cletus> Homely_Girl: all you have to do is bend over
<soopos> llutz: This suggests me that I am doing someting wrong
<iceroot> huggesanp: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Homely_Girl> canthus13, Is there anyway to find out what's causing my system to lock up?
<TomV_415> what's the best way to fix my grub mess?  How can I see the drives?
<hattoricaca1> gnome-do closes itself very often, and i wanted to set a cronjob every minute that checks if it's runing and if not, then start it. The command runs fine on bash, but from cron it fails to start gnome-do. What could be wrong?
<Homely_Girl> Cletus, u not even gonna say hello first!! :P
<llutz> soopos: "sudo mount -o bind /home/bond/foo /home/tester/foo"   mounted like this?
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: not setting the correct path on cron
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: or using a wrong working directory
<dangermind> canthus13: i have installed webmin and in the net configuration all is good, and i have the firewall disabled
<huggesanp> iceroot: What if apt-get wasn'tused to install?
<huggesanp> iceroot: Will that deal with suggested packages
<huggesanp> ?
<huggesanp> iceroot: Is there an aptitude equivalent?
<Cletus> I entered this session saying gday!
<iceroot> huggesanp: man aptitude
<huggesanp> iceroot: I looked
<Homely_Girl> oh well none of u lot are man enough!! lol I'll come back another time. ;)
<iceroot> huggesanp: but just use sudo apt-get autoremove
 * Homely_Girl quits to fumble alone.
<Cletus> can I safely install Ubuntu 9.10 using the manual installation option, without messing up my dualboot system (currently: sda1/ = windows xp, sda2/ = ext3 (ubuntu 8.04), sda3/ = swap)) ? anyone?
<canthus13> Homely_Girl: run htop in a terminal and see what's using so much of the system resources.
<iceroot> Homely_Girl: you have a support-question?
<kenpark> !troll | Homley_Girl
<ubottu> Homley_Girl: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<tomase> any spanish forum????
<Homely_Girl> canthus13: Just 'cos I have the savvy to run Linux does not make me a geek!! Please be more simple.
<canthus13> dangermind: Just curious.... How are you getting here without DNS?
<iceroot> !es | tomase
<ubottu> tomase: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !es | tomase
<dangermind> canthus13: im in other pc
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: i've put absolute paths, (even /usr/bin/[ ) , what's "using wrong working directory"?
<Homely_Girl> iceroot: I had already stated my problem. I successfully got my 3 mobile b/band dongle working on karmic but I have 2 delete 'n reinstall it after disconnecting each time!
<invisime> LjL too slow. :P
<dangermind> canthus13: and i connect to the server via ssh
<canthus13> Homely_Girl: :)  Open a terminal and type 'htop'.  You may need to install it first... if so, type 'sudo apt-get install htop' and then type htop.
<Homely_Girl> My pc is also randomly locking up!
<Homely_Girl> Thanks canthus!!
<huggesanp> iceroot: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: can you past your cron-command?
<canthus13> Homely_Girl: Generally, the process at the top of the list in htop is going to be the one locking up the system. (100% CPU)
<crc32> What is the next LTS version of ubuntu going to be?
<iceroot> huggesanp: then there are no dependencies which can be deleted
<llutz> crc32: 10.04
<hattoricaca1> * * * *	* if /usr/bin/[ -z "$(/usr/bin/pgrep gnome-do)" ]; then /usr/bin/gnome-do; fi
<canthus13> dangermind: Ok.  so it's just the server that can't resolve.
<crc32> What is 9.10 considered?
<Slart> crc32: non-lts =)
<LjL> a normal, non-LTS release.
<llutz> crc32: "broken" by a lot of users :)
<njamnjam> what do you mean?
<huggesanp> iceroot: It seems that kde-full's dependencies aren't amrked as autoinstalled
<LjL> llutz: well that goes for about every release
<dangermind> canthus13: yes
<canthus13> dangermind: Can the server ping by IP?
<Homely_Girl> canthus13, That is an invaluable bit of info there for future problem solving too! Many thanks.
<llutz> LjL: naaa, karmic tops all
<canthus13> Homely_Girl: No prob.
<crc32> It had a nasty suprise I still can't figure out what broke but I like the newer packages
<Homely_Girl> iceroot, Don't be so quick to judge!!
<crc32> I came from 8.04
<LjL> llutz: yes, they said that for last release too... :)
<kenpark> crc32: The next LTS release will be LucidLynx, released in April 2010.
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: and what is the output?
<kenpark> crc32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<llutz> *g
<sandra_> hello!
<FatherBadTouch> hey hey guys, new prob. mka, you still around?
<njamnjam> in last 20`s as i remember
<dangermind> canthus13: when i ping to an ip i get: network is unreachable
<canthus13> dangermind: Hmm.
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: that would be good to know :), should i try redirecting &1 and &2 to a file?
<FatherBadTouch> Installing 9.10 and wanted to just overwrite the partitions used by the previous ubuntu install
<canthus13> dangermind: Is the gateway set correctly?
<crc32> I figure with IPv4 going away real quick I might as well get off the "I want something that can last 4 years wagon".
<BlouBlou> dangermind: Are you blocking ICMP packets?
<mka> FatherBadTouch, yep
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: sounds good
<hattoricaca1> ok :D
<crc32> Is anyone else ready for IPv6?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, still running the liveCD currently. Going through the install pages, got up to the partioning part
<Cletus> FatherBadTouch: how did that work out? planning to do the same
<mka> FatherBadTouch, what is the problem?
<crc32> Y2K has nothing on IPv6.
<muhammad_> hi all,
<canthus13> crc32: No point in it. my ISP isn't ready.
<FatherBadTouch> mka don't know what partitions to change
<FatherBadTouch> Cletus, dunno yet, still doing it.
<canthus13> crc32: And they're not going to bother any time soon. (I know.... I work for my ISP.)
<mka> FatherBadTouch, tought you said you want to replace the older version of ubuntu?
<muhammad_> Is there any software tool available which can read the file header and tell which filetype it is ??
<PyroPhelia> is it possible to get atop to only show dsk lines?
<iceroot> muhammad_: file
<PyroPhelia> and a lot of them?
<llutz> muhammad_: file foo
<paulus68> is there anyone that can help me with a IPtable problem
<Cletus> FatherBadTouch: what install option did you use (side-by-side, or manual?)
<dangermind> canthus13: i think the gateway is set correctly, its 192.168.1.1, that is the router address, and i dont understand the 2º question
<FatherBadTouch> Cletus, manual
<edo> Hi everyone I got a question about my wireless card on KDE 4. I just installed it on top of GNOME the card worked fine on GNOME and work after the KDE installation. for some reason (unknown to me) it stopped working.. I see it when running lshw but when running iwlist wlan0 I get No scan results..any ideas?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, I do.
<mka> FatherBadTouch, select those partitions that had ubuntu and make sure that they are formated before installation
<muhammad_> thanks guys
<mka> FatherBadTouch, but have you backed up everything you want from these partitions?
<soopos> llutz: Yes, I did mount like you say.
<canthus13> dangermind: that should be correct.  How about the subnet mask?
<crc32> canthus13: Thats what I don't get Once we run out of IPv4 addresses what are ISPs going to do for new customers. I don't want to turn into russia were every one is NATed on a 172.16/12 or 10/8
<tom-v415> I'm having trouble after I managed somewhot to munge my grub install (moving from 1.5 to 2.0), I had a dual boot box, but now I can boot anything, or even get the liveCD to work.
<Kuwaiti30> hi just installed ubuntu remix on asus 1005ha and the X is slow and drivers are not loaded
<dangermind> canthus13: 255.255.255.0
<crc32> Not every one but its common for ISPs in russia to do so.
<FatherBadTouch> mka, yes I backedup what I needed. The error I'm getting is"no root file system is defined"
<tom-v415> I can boot an old copy fo DamnSmallLinux (1.5) but don't know enough about drives and such to see what's
<tom-v415> broken
<vlad> I do not know why but for some reason Transmission starts torrents that I have stopped.Pls help
<canthus13> dangermind: Wow. everything sounds fine.  maybe a router setting denying access? Try changing the IP of the server and see if that fixes it.
<tom-v415> any suggestions for how to recover my files?
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: "if /usr/bin/[ -z "$(/usr/bin/pgrep gnome-do)" ]; then /usr/bin/gnome-do &>output.txt; fi" gives an empty file
<canthus13> tom-v415: Try Supergrub?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, with the ext3 partition, should I mount that as home or root or leave it blank?
<quietone> vlad: try asking at #transmission
<P1R1> Simple question...If I unmount my pendrive is it ready to unplug it?
<dangermind> canthus13: i think all about the network configuration its ok because i have internal connectivity, and i can connect from other pcs to the files throw the samba server installed
<tom-v415> canthus13: sounds promising... I'll google for Suergrub.
<vlad> ok yhx
<vlad> ok thx
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: you are checking if the output of grep is non-zero, correct? and then you start it
<kenpark> P1R1: yes
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: dont you think you want, if grep returns nothing you want start it?
<P1R1> kenpark: Thanks
<dangermind> canthus13: how do i do that?
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: the test is "if pgrep returns nothing"
<llutz> soopos: hmm, thought that works. anyway, take erUSULs suggestion and move that folder to neutral place. unix-permissions won't allow to share that folder
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: man test   -z = non-zero
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: mom i will look at the manpage
<canthus13> dangermind: Over ssh? Hrm...
<mka> FatherBadTouch, hmm, too bad we did not discuss about the partitioning structure of your hard drive. anyway, select the a big enough drive and make it's mount point to / and ensure that it will be formated. you can stick to ext3 or go ahead with ext4.
<prince> hi i need some help here
<Gorlist> can anyone recommend a background wallpaper changer which doesn't have an icon on the taskbar?
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: sorry, my fault
<Gorlist> like drapes?
<prince> im trying to make my wlan work on a packerd bell dot s
<mka> FatherBadTouch, do you know how many partitions are you having?
<prince> but i have no idea whatsoever what to do
<dangermind> canthus13: yes, and via web, by the webmin. https://192.168.1.36:10000
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: no problem, i'm thinking maybe could be no "$DISPLAY" in cron's env?
<kenpark> !enter | prince
<ubottu> prince: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: could be
<FatherBadTouch> mka, three, 1 ext3 - for ubuntu, 1ntfs - for win7 and 1 swap - for well mem swap
<canthus13> dangermind: I suppose you could do it more easily via webmin. you'd just have to reconnect to it at the new IP after confirming the change.
<prince> ok so the question was can annyone help me make my wlan work its a packerd bell dot s and i have no idea what to do i tryed ndiswrapper but im thinking im doeing something wrong please help
<guntbert> dangermind: canthus13: please be aware that webmin is no longer supported on ubuntu
<tomase__> how can i move me to a #ubuntu-es Forum??
<mka> FatherBadTouch, that is simpler than I thought, use the ext3 filesystem. select it and select the mount point to be /
<iceroot> tomase__: /join #ubuntu-es
<guntbert> tomase__: /join #ubuntu-es
<Mr_Nou> hi
<FatherBadTouch> mka, great I just needed to change the blank mount point to /
<mka> FatherBadTouch, make sure the format box is checked
<ctmjr> prince: what errors is ndiswrapper giving you
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: working at bash?
<kenpark> prince: You could open a terminal and type "iwconfig"
<canthus13> guntbert: Which is a rather silly decision. ebox is a bit obtuse for beginners.
<mka> FatherBadTouch, you can continue then
<Mr_Nou> i have problem with grub. i need boot windows xp which is on other HDD
<kenpark> prince: on the other hand you could go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo and check.
<prince> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<prince> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: yes, that's what puzzles me
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: then its a missing env-entry
<guntbert> canthus13: it was not my decision - it wasn't even one from the ubuntu people - and ebox on karmic looks *much* more usable than it used to
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: running cron as the same user as on bash?
<dangermind> guntbert: what??
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: dya know from where it's better to source/import env?
<prince> ok il go with the site for now il tell you wheter it worked or noth
<guntbert> !webmin | dangermind
<ubottu> dangermind: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<canthus13> guntbert: I haven't tried it yet.... I'm still running Hardy on my server.
<Mr_Nou> i try
<Mr_Nou> root (hd1,0)
<Mr_Nou> makeactive
<Mr_Nou> chainloader +1
<FatherBadTouch> mka, under migrate documents and settings, do I want to select anything?
<FloodBot4> Mr_Nou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: i am always typing it by hand in cron
<iceroot> hattoricaca1: maybe not the best way bot working
<necroforest> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 9.10/AMD64. I'm wondering where the /proc/bus/usb/* devices are?
<hattoricaca1> iceroot: k i'm trying that
<Mr_Nou> but it didnt work
<mka> FatherBadTouch, if you backed up everything, you rather select nothing
<necroforest> I'm reading some documentation that refers to "/proc/bus/usb/003/001" and similar, and I don't have any of these files on my machine.
<dangermind> guntbert ubottu, its better to use ebox??
<mka> FatherBadTouch, I never ever used this option
<kenpark> Mr_Nou: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<FatherBadTouch> *crosses fingers* here goes everything mka
<llutz> necroforest: needs usbfs which afaik is disabled in *buntu
<guntbert> dangermind: well - I don't really like ebox - but I dare not use webmin
<dangermind> guntbert: and ebox is supported in ubuntu?
<jjgalvez> can someone help me trouble shoot my system?  everytime I first boot up and log in the desktop becomes completely unresponsive, I can't click on anything.  I have to got to tty1 and killall -u <user> and relogin to get the system to respond again.  not sure how to troubleshoot this
<Mr_Nou> kenpark: thx i try that
<guntbert> !info ebox | dangermind
<ubottu> dangermind: ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 453 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<necroforest> llutz, any way to enable it?
<mahngiel> anybody know where the Gnome Menu Bar lives? i've tried /.config/menus and /etc/xdg/menus. but they don't house the real code
<guntbert> !info ebox-base | dangermind
<ubottu> dangermind: Package ebox-base does not exist in karmic
<dangermind> canthus13: i do not know how to caching the ip
<dangermind> ubottu: my server is karmic koala
<marcio_> alguem q fala portugues?
<kenpark> !english | marcio_
<ubottu> marcio_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<guntbert> dangermind: yes, but it comes with lot of dependencies (apache, postgresql,...)
<tom-v415> canthus13: Yeah!! supergrub got my computer to boot!!!  very good suggestion.. I think I still need to work a bit to figure out how to clean things up (find my windows partition, etc.) but after hours of deadends, your suggestion made my day!! THANKS!
<FatherBadTouch> mka, wow this is going to take a while.
<progre55> hi people! I'm using ubuntu karmic. how do you set a password to boot?
<marcio_> ok
<guntbert> !pt | marcio_
<sur_> I have three systems, two desktops(home, work) and a notebook. I would love to be able to synchronize the applications on the three, is there a way to do that? Such as the Siphon add-on on Firefox?
<ubottu> marcio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mka> FatherBadTouch, be patient
<dangermind> guntbert: ok, in the future i will use ebox instead of webmin
<marcio_> obrigado
<mka> FatherBadTouch, go get a cup of coffee or something
<mister_roboto> progre55: you mean when it's booting before the linux login comes up?
<canthus13> tom-v415: No problem.
<mahngiel> prorgre55: can't you do that from the setup menu at boot?
<guntbert> dangermind: well I only installed it in a VM, not sure if I will keep the beast)
<progre55> mister_roboto: yep
<iceroot> progre55: use the bios for that
<khelvan> Hello, what program can I use to take several thousand time-lapse photographs and put them together to form a time-lapse video?
<mister_roboto> progre55: a lot of BIOSes let you do that
<baldaris> how can i check which ip is default for my wireless , i think i changed it to something like 192.168.1.5 , but now no responce..
<mahngiel> progre55: press f10 or whatever the setup command is at boot
<mister_roboto> progre55: it's independent of the operating system
<mahngiel> progre55: in fact, you won't even get the bios menu unless you enter the PW
<dangermind> guntbert: well, that is ok, but my problem not is with webmin, mi problem is with my dns configuration, i think
<iceroot> baldaris: use dhcp
<llutz> necroforest: /etc/fstab entry like: none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=120,devmode=664 0 0
<baldaris> iceroot, thanks
<muhammad_> progre55: are you getting what they are telling you ?
<progre55> yep =
<progre55> thanks guys, really appreciate!
<mahngiel> progre55: np mate
<llutz> necroforest: devgid/mode here for virtualbox, yours may vary
<baldaris> iceroot, command not found..
<jellow> progre55: Not that you asked but if  you forget your bios password take out the battry an the motherboard to reset it.
<guntbert> dangermind: well my remark was only intended as a "heads up"
<necroforest> llutz, looks like mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb worked
<mahngiel> jellow: or you can reset J18 (i do believe)
<llutz> necroforest: yes, does the same as that fstab-entry
<mhouck> hi all, i have a fresh install of ubuntu 9.1 and I'm trying to get ALL of my audio to passthrough the optical out to my receiver.  I've tested that it works with an AC3 file using "aplay -D plughw:0,2 ~/Downloads/Prelude.wav"... but I can't figure out how to have all applications default to passthrough.  The Sound preferences app is set to IEC958 Digital Stereo... but it won't do any more channels than that.  i've tried adding "default-s
<iceroot> baldaris: that is not a command, its a protocol
<mister_roboto> mahngiel: wow, you mean that works on all motherboards?
<soopos> llutz: How can you unmount the files? I get "many times mounted" after "umount sage-4.3"
<jellow> mahngiel: sorry never heard of that
<llutz> soopos: repeat that command
<dangermind> guntbert: ok, ok, and i appreciate it
<mahngiel> jellow: mister_roboto: i do believe all motherboards have a specific jumper, from the few i've looked at, it's always been J18 *shrug*
<n00p> just downloaded the drivers for my broadcom wireless adapter on Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64, the machine hung. tried ALT+SysRq+R-E-I-S-U-B and nothing's happening...
<baldaris> iceroot, sorry i dont understand..
<baldaris> can you explain..
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<n00p> anyone got an idea how to safely reboot my machine? D:
<mahngiel> n00p: sudo reboot??
<n00p> mahngiel: read my previous message
<hamzaatova2> how do i isntall the ubuntu stuff with wireless keyboard if it doesnt work?
<kenpark> n00p: Switch to a terminal and reboot from there.
<Pici> g4br13l: /away bleh
<mahngiel> n00p: ya, just did, sorry
<n00p> kenpark: how? the machine is frozen!
<g4br13l> [(Pici)]: ?
<mister_roboto> n00p: are you sure it's not just X that is frozen?
<jtaji> n00p: at this point you just hit reset
<kenpark> n00p: Are you sure you cannot press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<iceroot> baldaris: just dont use a static ip for wlan
<FatherBadTouch> iagno blows, makes me feel stupid
<mahngiel> n00p: did you give 1 second increments of letters?
<iceroot> baldaris: let dhcp handle that
<n00p> I repeat: Alt+SysRq-R-E-I-S-U-B is NOT working, mister_roboto
<paulus68> n00p: pull the plug
<n00p> CTRL+ALT+F1 does nothing.. yes mahngiel
<mister_roboto> n00p: lol   power button, d00d
<n00p> what other options are there?
<Legendario> does anyone know a good twitter extension for firefox. One that supports retwitting. I can't stand echofon anymore. Chromed bird for google chrome is much better, but I want one for firefox
<mister_roboto> n00p: power plug
<invisime> n00p: wait and see if it unhangs magically?
<n00p> I don't trust you mister_roboto
<n00p> I know there are other options
<mahngiel> n00p: harsh. *memories of ctrl+alt+delete*
<mister_roboto> n00p: you're here saying the OS is totally locked up and you expect to instruct the OS to magically reboot?
<mister_roboto> lol
<n00p> lol
<newbux> what is the latest kernel version? is ...32 newer than...16?
<FatherBadTouch> n00p, ever try the breaker in the grey box?
<iceroot> newbux: the highesrt number is the newest
<FatherBadTouch> n00p, by grey box I mean the electrical panel in your basement
<mahngiel> any hackers in here??
<invisime> n00p: try not paying your electric bill. then, begin paying again.
 * mahngiel laughs at invisime
<paulus68> n00p: if your system hangs then there is no other solution that cut the power supply and please don't use a knife doing so
<jellow> n00p: get your jtag out ( if thats even possible )
<FatherBadTouch> n00p, Don't bite it off either.
<kenpark> n00p: You should wait for a very long time, maybe days or weeks then it will magically be fixed :-) Other than that I suggest to hold down the power button for 30seconds and then let it go.
<guntbert> kids - stop kidding n00p please
<newbux> so what is the newst?
<mahngiel> i'm trying to find the source whre the gnome menu lives
<newbux> iceroot: so what is the newest
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, would you prefer he bites it off then?
<jjgalvez> everytime I fisrt boot up X hangs until I do a killall and restart it, how should I troubleshoot this?
<iceroot> newbux: 2.6.31-16 imo
<iceroot> newbux: for ubuntu
<Kuwaiti30> hello
<hal> welcome to the machine
<kenpark> !hi | Kuwaiti30
<ubottu> Kuwaiti30: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: start by seeing what is getting logged in /var/log
<invisime> guntbert: I'm documenting all of these. it turns out there were a lot of ways to reboot a hung linux box that aren't currently documented. :)
<n00p> so very painful, rebooting like that
<paulus68> guntbert: I am not kidding I give support at a helpdesk and if there is any frozen system we sugest to cut the power ;-) always works like a charm
<newbux> iceroot: how come i see 2.6.31.306
<Kuwaiti30> anyone here with asus 1005ha ?
<n00p> yep, now I gotta reinstall Linux
<guntbert> FatherBadTouch: I would prefer not to make fun of a person just because that person doesn't take every word as god sent
<n00p> thanks for your suggestion guys ;)
<iceroot> newbux: you dont see it
<n00p> "error: out of partition"
<newbux> iceroot: ?
<n00p> not like I had any other choice I guess
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, I wasn't making fun of the person doing it, I was making fun of the person who suggested not doing it with a knife.
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<iceroot> newbux: there is no 2.6.31.306
<newbux> iceroot: i see that in synatic 2.6.31.302
<Kuwaiti30> how do i know if my vga driver is installed ?
<paulus68> guntbert: **guilty
<jjgalvez> mister_roboto: I've got the log open now, nothing seems to be different, anything I should look for?
<mahngiel> alright, well, i give up in here, got things to do. If you be so kind to check out this thread, i would appreciate any help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367498 have a good one guys
<n00p> did I ever tell you guys I'm starting to really fucking hate ubuntu?
<iceroot> !info linux-image | newbux
<LjL> !language | n00p
<ubottu> newbux: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.16.29 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ubottu> n00p: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> n00p: i wonder what on earth is an "out of partition" error.
<FatherBadTouch> hey hey Homely_Girl, come here often?
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: are you looking at Xorg.0.log?  personally, I always start with the logs looking for errors
<iceroot> newbux: 2.6.31.16.29 is ne newest
<kenpark> !troll | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Younder> n00p, well installation problems can do that to you
<FatherBadTouch> !troll | kenpark
<Legendario> does anyone know a good twitter extension for firefox. One that supports retwitting. I can't stand echofon anymore. Chromed bird for google chrome is much better, but I want one for firefox
<ubottu> kenpark: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: that and /var/log/messages
<n00p> !troll kenpark
<n00p> !troll | kenpark
<paulus68> iptables can get you angry to hehehe
<iceroot> n00p: FatherBadTouch stop that here
<Homely_Girl> Anyone here use XChat?
<n00p> iceroot?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<iceroot> !anyone | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FatherBadTouch> iceroot, was that to mee or n00p?
<newbux> iceroot: um..by any chance u know how to fix the "kernel panic: cannot mount vfs..." error on boot-up? i got this when upgrading from 15 to 16
<iceroot> FatherBadTouch: both
<FatherBadTouch> Homely_Girl, I am indeed
<iceroot> newbux: sorry dont know
<FatherBadTouch> iceroot, okay then. I just didn't believe he was trolling
<invisime> on my ubuntu 9.10 server I have symbolic links in ~ folder to an external hard drive mounted at /mnt/vault. I am running vsftpd and one of the other computers on my network (running xubuntu 9.10) has access to the external via filezilla. my eeepc on windows 7 running filezilla, however, does not display any of the contents of /mnt/vault. any guesses as to cause?
<Homely_Girl> GOOD point!! How do I show a list on the right of who's in the room? I have no idea how I disabled it!
<Younder> look up channel-guidelines and operator priveleges.
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: ctrl F7
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<jjgalvez> mister_roboto: looking at both and nothing interesting except clocksource unstable, not sure what that means
<prince>  hi im trying to install my wlan card  its a packerd bell dot s can annyone help me with this it wont work so please help
<Homely_Girl> guntbert, nothing happened! :(
<FatherBadTouch> ctrl-f7 doesn't work
<jellow> invisime:  check permissions
<Homely_Girl> Good, so not just me!! lol
<newbux> how do I fix the "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)" error on boot up; i got this when trying to upgrade to 15 to 16
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: what are you killing? The X process?  and then it comes back normally?
<FatherBadTouch> Homely_Girl, it's apparently the way x-irc is with 9.10 and above. it was on the 9.04 live cd
<Ricoshady> whats a good ram size for a server install?
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Dantonic> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<invisime> jellow: they're both connected as the relevant user, and, in fact, anonymous connection is disabled. :-/
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, xchat-gnome has no user list in 9.10 but it does from the 9.04 cd
<Homely_Girl> guntbert, XChat 2.8.6
<Homely_Girl> A multiplatform IRC Client
<Homely_Girl> Linux 2.6.31-16-generic [i686/2.30GHz]
<Homely_Girl> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<Homely_Girl> Compiled: Aug  6 2009
<FloodBot4> Homely_Girl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjgalvez> mister_roboto: no I have to do a killall -u <user> and then I log back in, I have yet to find exactly what to kill
<mister_roboto> invisime: did you add the link after win 7 was already connected? try reconnecting?
<newbux> anyone know how to fix the "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)" error on boot up; i got this when trying to upgrade to 2.6.31.15 to ...16
<din> can someone point me in the right direction? i'm looking to change position/color of notify-osd
<Homely_Girl> sorry floodbot! ;)
<mhouck> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 9.1 and I'm trying to get ALL of my audio to passthrough the optical out to my receiver.  I've tested that it works with an AC3 file using "aplay -D plughw:0,2 ~/Downloads/Prelude.wav"... but I can't figure out how to have all applications default to passthrough.  The Sound preferences app is set to IEC958 Digital Stereo... but it won't do any more channels than that.  i've tried adding "default-sample-ch
<Guest39526> I just tried Alpha 1 of Ubuntu 10.04 lynx, I notice that the shutdown menu was moved. You need to make this more obvious cause users upgrading from 8.04 will be lost.
<FatherBadTouch> mhouck, probably NO HELP at all but have you tried pasuspender?
<Homely_Girl> FatherBadTouch, so we just have to be psychic now??
<trism> din: you really can't, without editing the code, they didn't make it very configurable
<swelling> hallo
<bastid_raZor> Guest39526: #ubuntu+1 for lucid testing
<LjL> Guest39526: "you"? the vast majority of the people in this channel are not Ubuntu developers, just users. also, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 10.04
<FatherBadTouch> Homely_Girl, *shrugs* I guess so. I've been using the two different live cd's today and noticed that.
<mhouck> fatherbadtouch: pasuspender?
<din> trism: that's what i've been doing
<invisime> mister_roboto: huh. I could've sworn I already tried that, but it worked this time. *shrugs* thanks for your help. :)
<swelling> !list
<Blehk> after uninstalling apache2, the folder /etc/apache2 was removed. But now whenever I install apache2, that folder isn't be recreated with all the defaults. Is there a way to do that?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: so you just have a black screen the first time you boot? and you're going to a terminal to do killall?
<FatherBadTouch> mhouck, it puts pulse audio on suspense while the program you're using is running
<Flannel> Blehk: You removed /etc/apache2 you mean?
<michas> Hi, ist there a way to automatically run a script after NetworkManager successfully configured an interface?
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: try once more - I remember reports that the list was only 1px wide and needed dragging with the mouse
<Homely_Girl> well done. I could always install Konversation although that's a kde program will it cause trouble if I have a gnome system?
<n00p> thank god I have an SSD -- I could install Ubuntu 20 times an hour
<Blehk> Flannel: Yes, I removed /etc/apache2.
<Xfact> well, anybody using Ubuntu 9.10 and happy with it, cause I am extreamly dissapointed for it's problems!
<LjL> Homely_Girl: no
<n00p> Ricoshady: whatever you can get your hands on
<Ricoshady> im setting up a virtual machine with unbuntu, how much ram should I give it?
<n00p> though I wouldn't recommend Ubuntu for a server OS. It makes a horrible desktop OS as it is ;) hehe that's what it's known for too
<Guest39526> Blehk, 1. reinstall it, uninstall it using purge, 3. reinstall it
<LjL> Xfact: discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is only for support questions
<Guest39526> it'll be fine
<Homely_Girl> guntbert, YOU GENIUS!!!
<mhouck> fatherbadtouch: i'm looking to have all my apps use the passthrough... are you saying that pulseaudio can't do that?
<Homely_Girl> I found it!!!
<Blehk> Guest39526: installs fine, folder doesn't exist.
<din> brb
<Flannel> Blehk: You need to purge apache2, and all the other apache packages (libapache*, apache2*)
<Ricoshady> n00p you say debain is better?
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, didn't work for me.
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: far from that - but glad it worked for you
<Homely_Girl> father, press Ctrl F7 then take your mouse over to the right 'n drag it left!!!
<mister_roboto> invisime: glad it was something easy ;)
<n00p> debian is better, but FreeBSD better yet for servers ;)
<FatherBadTouch> mhouck, like I said, probably no help at all.
<Flannel> Blehk: "apache2" isn't the only package with stuff in /etc/apache2 so you'll need to purge (not just remove) all the packages that do.
<jellow> Ricoshady: Don't feed the trolls.
<Guest39526> Blehk, do this in a terminal : sudo apt-get purge apache2
<Homely_Girl> guntbert, *mwah* u not available for marriage are you? :P
<Flannel> Blehk: Purging removes config files as well, which is what you're doing
<guntbert> FatherBadTouch: you said xchat-gnome? use xchat instead
<Guest39526> Blehk, it'll log that the config was removed, when you reinstall it, it'll reinstall the config files
<mhouck> fatherbadtouch: got it... anyone else know if you can default pulseaudio to pass all sound through the optical port for the receiver to decode?
<Guest39526> a normal uninstall does not remove config files so people like me who accidentally remove stuff aren't screwed :d
<iceroot> n00p: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<Homely_Girl> never mind wot I said b4 FatherBadTouch ...I got wot I need now. ;)
<jjgalvez> mister_roboto: no sorry my desktop comes up and then the becomes unresponsive, I can't click on anything, so its not frozen as much I can't start anything from the gui.  I do killall from tty1
<paulus68> I use Iptables and 2 different subnets now I want to connect to my internal network but I can't seem to get it correct how do I make this work? this is my iptables http://pastebin.ca/1730564  I can connect correctly to my server from my office but not directly to a pc behind my server the setup is as follows ISP=>router 192.168.0.0 => 192.168.0.122server 192.168.3.22 to switch => wireless network
<Homely_Girl> Thanks fella's...and any lasses that may be lurking! ;)
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, "xchat" doesn't work for anything but xchat-gnome with regards to the package manager
<n00p> iceroot: yes, why is it that I see a support ticket for my wireless drivers that is 2 years old, and undealt with?
<guntbert> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<GENT> what is the windows channel ?
<j0char> hi
<Ricoshady> where is unbuntus 32 bit version?
<dangermind> !info xchat
<j0char> im having problems with X
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<guntbert> FatherBadTouch: ^^^
<invisime> GENT: ##windows ?
<iceroot> n00p: use a good wireless card
<j0char> my X keeps hanging and i dont knw why... :(
<n00p> Ricoshady: selected on the website by default
<Flannel> Ricoshady: You can get it at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  You want the i386 version (labeled there as 32bit)
<hattoricaca1> paulus, i'm checking yr pastebin
<Guest39526> I read that Ubuntu 10.04 should boot in 10 seconds, on my laptop it takes 31 seconds. This is faster than 8.04, but not 10 seconds. Should I open a ticket with my laptop model ?
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, yeah but I'm only running off the live cd right now. My days of cybersex on irc are dead. I'm married. Which you'd really think would increase the need for cybersex, but for me, ney it doesn't.
<n00p> iceroot: it's one of the better wireless cards for laptops ;) nice low battery consumption
<paulus68> hattoricaca1: thanks
<LjL> Guest39526: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 please
<Flannel> Guest39526: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions/support/whatever
<csmith1994> hi
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, it's been at 5% for some time, should I consider it hung?
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: sorry, that's a bizarre problem. i've seen similar kinds of hangs when the network was not working but i don't know why killing the process would make everything come back normally. and no problem of any kind in your logs is odd
<Ricoshady> Flannel, I want the server version, not desktop
<csmith1994> i need a little bit of help
<n00p> was working fine in the 32-bit install... what a shame
<Guest39526> sorry
<Napoleon__B> I´m having a problem with sound on my laptop after upgrading to 9.10, it´s gone!!
<guntbert> FatherBadTouch: who? what?
<csmith1994> i need help finding a driver for my wireless card
<FatherBadTouch> guntbert, sorry I meant someone else
<Flannel> Ricoshady: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server  The right side you can choose 32bit
<csmith1994> im running windows
<iceroot> n00p: but bad support as it seems
<csmith1994> and ubuntu dual boot
<n00p> csmith1994: lspci
<iceroot> n00p: what chipset is it?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, it's been hung @ 5% for quite some time. Should I try again?
<n00p> broadcom bcm-something-or-other
<csmith1994> noop: if I do that ill have to be in ubuntu and I wont be able to access support
<iceroot> !broadcom | n00p (have you seen that)
<ubottu> n00p (have you seen that): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mka> FatherBadTouch, what does it say it is doing?
<csmith1994> because it isnt recognising my network card
<jjgalvez> mister_roboto: well at least none that I can find, I'll paste my xorg log if you think it would help
<n00p> iceroot: did you see the very last message I sent? ;)
<n00p> iceroot: someone needs to learn to read more accurately, me thinks
<csmith1994> when I read my windows device manager
<hattoricaca1> paulus: are you trying to connect from internet to an inside host?
<iceroot> n00p: you want to flame me?
<csmith1994> it just says broadcom 802.11g network adapter
<mister_roboto> jjgalvez: i'm willing to look at it but i'm not an X expert
<n00p> iceroot: I don't need to. You're doing a good job of that, yourself
<iceroot> n00p: stop that
<csmith1994> can someone help me?
<n00p> iceroot: did you READ that message? it's still there... 30 seconds before your own
<Flannel> n00p: Please change your attitude.
<mister_roboto> maybe someone else can spot a problem. sure, paste it
<n00p> Flannel: please read my message, then read his, following it
<csmith1994> this is a help chat not a flame site if you want to flame go to b
<j0char> bump /usr/bin/X is taking 100% cpu and not responding :(
<csmith1994> now
<n00p> eh, did I just get kicked?
<Flannel> n00p: You're welcome to participate here, but don't be rude.  It's a good way to make people not help you.
<csmith1994> can someone help me with my wireless problem
<n00p> Flannel: I'm not being rude.
<n00p> Please change your attitude.
<paulus68> hattoricaca1: that's what I want to do I can connect correctly to my server however I can't go any further
<FatherBadTouch> mka, Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)...
<csmith1994> hello!?!?!?!?!
<tesseracter> should i use sbackup, timevault, flyback, or other for backing up my desktop, and why? the computer is 110gb, i have a 2tb for media and backups. the media is backed up separately.
<mister_roboto> csmith1994: just post your question
<FatherBadTouch> csmith1994, be patient
<mneptok> n00p: please read the Broadcom FAQ iceroot pointed you to. since you have a Broadcom card, it's relevant. if it's not a BCM43xxx, then tell us as much.
<csmith1994> ok
<j0char> hi /usr/bin/X is taking 100% cpu and not responding :(
<csmith1994> its not
<csmith1994> i ndevice manager
<FatherBadTouch> csmith1994, there isn't someone watching 24/7 for you personally to ask a question.
<mka> FatherBadTouch, that's a long time then
<guntbert> csmith1994: please keep it in one line
<dangermind> I get this message when i do a ping to www.google.com: ping: uknown host www.google.com
<csmith1994> it jus tsays broadcom 802.11g network adapter. ubuntu doesn't recognize it, but my windows 7 dual boot does
<choon-hee> fr
<Flannel> csmith1994: Howdy.  You should just ask your question instead of trying to pin someone down who can answer it (because they won't know if they can until it's asked).  When someone knows the answer, they'll answer
<FatherBadTouch> mka, lol thats what I said. it's been a looong time. i's been 5% since I last talked to you
<kenpark> dangermind: There is aproblem with your route or dns
<mneptok> dangermind: nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8
<iceroot> !broadcom | csmith1994
<ubottu> csmith1994: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jukin> newbie question: why does it says scsi ? my storage device is sata
<csmith1994> its not bcm43xx
<hwilde> why can't I specify custom resolution in terminal server client display tab?
<csmith1994> i dont think
<jjgalvez> can someone look over my x.org log everytime I boot x becomes unresonsive  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m69d57a47
<newbux> anyone know how to fix the "kernel panic-not syncing VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)" error on boot up? i got this when trying to upgrade to 15 to 16
<FatherBadTouch> jukin, maybe it's not sata
<mneptok> csmith1994: lspci -vvv
<mneptok> csmith1994: what does that say?
<csmith1994> im on windows right now
<prince> when i give the modprobe wl command i get WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<prince> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<prince> FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Operation not permitted
<prince> FATAL: Error running install command for wl
<prince>   what should i do ?
<FloodBot4> prince: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xover> guys. how do i umount a device in use or busy?
<jukin> FatherBadTouch,  no, it's SATA i'm 100% sure
<jjgalvez> mister_roboto: I posted my xlog I can post others if you think there helpful
<LjL> prince: are you using sudo?
<mneptok> prince: sudo
<xover> I have used lsof and fuser and removed the processes, but its still not umounting
<csmith1994> mneptok: if I was on ubuntu I wouldnt be able to access this site
<guntbert> mneptok: 8.8.8.8 s great to remember - thx
<dangermind> mneptok: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<FatherBadTouch> jukin, little red wire in back or long thin one?
<mister_roboto> xover: figure out what's using it and stop that process. you can use lsof to find the guilty process(es)
<prince> i tried the sudo and it gives the same
<mka> FatherBadTouch, it's strange, you can abort and reinstall again
<mneptok> dangermind: then your machine is not sending packets through your router or modem
<xover> mister_roboto: I have already done that
<dangermind> guntbert: yes the 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 its the new dns of google
<FatherBadTouch> mka, kk, here I goes again then....
<j0char> xover maybe use umount -f to force
<tesseracter> should i use sbackup, timevault, flyback, or other for backing up my desktop, and why? the computer is 110gb, i have a 2tb for media and backups. the media is backed up separately.
<xover> jochar, how can i find the offending process?
<mister_roboto> xover: you must not have stopped it if it's still busy
<mister_roboto> xover: i already told you.  lsof
<laeg> if i'm ssh connected to my box at home can i make a message pop up on screen to the person who's sitting in front of it?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, apparently I can't.
<xover> I have lsof -i and fuser -m return nothing now
<dangermind> mneptok: and what can i do?
<mister_roboto> xover: sudo lsof |grep <busy dir/fd/whatever>
<xover> your one dumb cont do you know that
<j0char> :( /usr/bin/X is taking 100% cpu and not responding :(
<xover> you dont listen
<mka> FatherBadTouch, you cannot abort the process?
<llutz> laeg: try wall
<FatherBadTouch> mka, I clicked the x, the window dissapeared.
<Xfact> I need help on PPPoE connection on ubuntu 9.10
<mneptok> dangermind: are you using a router? or plugged directly into a modem?
<hattoricaca1> paulus: pm
<mka> FatherBadTouch, maybe reboot and start all over again
<paulus68> hattoricaca1: when I am at the office I can correctly connect to my server through port 5001 however I can only hit the server and everything that is on iprange 192.168.3.22 can't be reached
<inferno_daulXEON> its always sad when you need to abort but cant.... sometimes ubuntu is very republican
<j0char> :( /usr/bin/X is taking 100% cpu and not responding on fresh ubuntu kermic
<mister_roboto> xover: actually you said nothing of the sort until just now
<bastid_raZor> ^/msg bastid_raZor hi
<mister_roboto> xover: what is the busy device and why do you think -i is relevant?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, everytime I try to "Install Ubuntu.." it starts administrative process and then dissapears
<csmith1994> mneptok: may I pm you
<dangermind> a router
<guntbert> !attitude | xover
<ubottu> xover: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mneptok> csmith1994: sorry, not now. working on some stuff and only have time for in-channel stuff others can help with
<csmith1994> ok
<inferno_daulXEON> anyone have issues with MATROX graphics cards?
<FatherBadTouch> mka, ubiquity was sleeeping....
<iceroot> inferno_daulXEON: no
<mneptok> dangermind: does the router do MAC address filtering or anything like that?
<csmith1994> well can anyone help me because ubuntu isn't recognizing my wireless card
<FatherBadTouch> mka, brb
<dangermind> mneptok: no
<SeLEct-> I'm trying to launch a java application, but it seems i don't have java installed, which package is best suited for this? (I only run CLI on the server, so don't want anything gui)
<mneptok> dangermind: wired or wireless connection?
<SeLEct-> Anyone that could point me at the right direction?
<guntbert> !java | SeLEct-
<frostburn> laeg, libnotify
<ubottu> SeLEct-: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<inferno_daulXEON> Iceroot did you have to do any funny configs? and was the card in the system when you installed? did you need the alternate iso?
<dangermind> mneptok: wired
<iceroot> SeLEct-: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<thevor> heya
<mneptok> dangermind: sudo dhclient eth0
<iceroot> SeLEct-: or jdk if you need that
<jukin> mka,  how do I see my system specs?
<SeLEct-> iceroot i think i only need jre thanks :) Thats cli right?
<thevor> I'm using empathy, but none of my contacts have little cameras beside there names for video chat, is there something I need to do to enable video chat with empathy?
<thevor> Also: My webcam works with skype.
<prince> FATAL: Error inserting wl (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) FATAL: Error running install command for wl  what should i do
<jukin> mka, btw I got solved that alt-tab problem in game with gnome conf setup
<SeLEct-> iceroot i'm pasting you something in PM, is that ok?
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor want to try out that webcam... lols
<iceroot> SeLEct-: no need for pm
<iceroot> !paste | SeLEct-
<ubottu> SeLEct-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: I'm just trying to connect to a friend, but having problems.
<xover> I told you that lsof and fuser now return nothing
<SeLEct-> iceroot http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4f6cba7f
<xover> lsof -i lists sockets, so that I can see if a network connection is using the file
<mka> jukin, cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor what kind of problems? Can't get your belt off? or having issues with blocked ports
<dangermind> mneptok: i only get the header info of the dhclient program
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<mneptok> dangermind: did you set up any static info in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mister_roboto> xover: that's clearly wrong since they ALWAYS return something
<thevor> I just can't use video chat at all, it doesn't recognize the users are video capable.
<inferno_daulXEON> iceroot ?
<dangermind> yes
<mister_roboto> xover: did you run it as root?  as in sudo?  you never said
<mneptok> dangermind: pastebin that file, please
<jukin> mka, I mean the entire system ex. the HDD interface, cd-rom etc
<xover> mister_roboto, OK when I grep after piping
<mhouck> can anyone tell me if pulseaudio even supports full audio passthrough?
<iceroot> inferno_daulXEON: ??
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor skype doesn't see other users at all? but it recognized your cam?
<thevor> Skype is ok, it's empathy that isn't recognizing other users as video capable.
<Ranakah> a bi can anybosy help me?
<Ranakah> http://pastebin.com/m543c87be
<mister_roboto> xover: what exactly are you typing in?  should be "sudo lsof |grep -i <device/dir/filename/whatever>"
<xover> dont worry dude, cheers anyway.
<xover> yeah mate, typing that
<Ranakah> i install it on ubuntu 8.04-3
<mka> jukin, sudo lshw -html > specs.html && firefox specs.html
<mister_roboto> xover: you're being too vague
<GENT> what dose ##ubuntu use to remove all the crap on externial hard drives?
<inferno_daulXEON> iceroot - must have missed my question, did you install ubuntu with the card in the system? did you have any funny configs to make it work? did you have to use the alt .iso
<bastid_raZor> thevor: from my understanding the empathy version in the repo's does not support video.
<thevor> Oh I see.
<SeLEct-> iceroot any idea m8?
<frostburn> laeg, specifically notify-send
<iceroot> inferno_daulXEON: just insert the card and it was running fine
<bastid_raZor> GENT: gparted
<thevor> Is the one in repos the newest version, or is there something better available elsewhere?
<iceroot> SeLEct-: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<iceroot> SeLEct-: try that
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor can you use usernames? its easier for people to read when thier screen is spammed with text.  BTW wtf are you using empathy for
<SeLEct-> iceroot E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<GENT> bastid_raZor, will this remove all the essential drivers necessary for window?
<Flannel> Ranakah: Are you on Lucid?
<bastid_raZor> GENT: you question was extremely vague.. as was my answer
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: I am just trying out empathy because I wanted to check out the video chat, I usually use piding.
<mneptok> dangermind: got that file for me? i have to go AFK RSN.
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: pidgin
<jukin> mka, thanks ;)
<jjgalvez> how do I kill x now that alt-del has been disabled?
<mka> jukin, no prob
<iceroot> SeLEct-: multiverse repo enabled?
<bastid_raZor> jjgalvez: ctrl syrq k
<Flannel> Ranakah: No supported versions of Ubuntu have 2.6.33 as a kernel version (the development version of Ubuntu only has 2.6.32 currently), so you've got some odd package source trying to give you 2.6.33
<n00p> iceroot: you know what's helpful? the broadcom bcm43xx drivers ;) you should try them some time! even if you don't have a broadcom bcm43xx wireless card
<SeLEct-> iceroot and that is? :)
<LjL> jjgalvez: alt+sysrq+k
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor - thanks, but yea empathy has given me nothing but problems... search around for other progs.
<dangermind> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/d66de1710
<iceroot> n00p: yes but first start a flmaewar on me....
<iceroot> SeLEct-: mom
<bastid_raZor> jjgalvez: sorry alt not ctrl.. thanks LjL
<SeLEct-> mom?
<Ranakah> Flannel tnx :)
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: Ya so far I don't care for it at all.
<iceroot> SeLEct-: moment
<SeLEct-> :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> iceroot, what package source requires 2.6.33?
<tstebut> #kvm
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: btw I am fairly new to xchat, is this text popping up red for you? Because yours pops up as red for me when you're talking to me.
<SeLEct-> iceroot whats openjdk-6-jre?
<mneptok> dangermind: remove the last line, then "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<iceroot> SeLEct-: the GPL-Version from java
<thevor> inferno_daulXEOn: And that is really helpful.
<jjgalvez> bastid_raZor: thanks that killed x
<SeLEct-> iceroot it's not as good?
<GENT> hi I have a friend that has a unusiual problem. you see he works as a family lawyer and paper work comes with the job. but he must record every change that he dose to his documents ,dont ask me why that is just simply how he explained it to me. now this causes him to have a lot of documets on :C which is causeing his computer to run slowley. with that said he wants me to create a "backup" of his computer as is incase of hardware/whatever fai
<GENT> <GENT> lure ie something horrible happens like his laptop falling out of a car.the problem arises because due to the vast amount of files on his computer I can not make :C it into a img file because it is simply too large. tl;dr too many files on local disk :C and my friend wants me to make a backup what are my options? i can not compress the file as he need to "access them with ease and cant wait around for winRAR to to decompress the files"
<GENT> :P
<FloodBot4> GENT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Supersaiyan_IV> SeLEct-, open source java development kit
<inferno_daulXEON> iceroot i dropped in my card and I get no video. I ctrlAltShiftF1 and try to reconfigure thevideo  but i could only get it to work in 640X480
<SeLEct-> Would there be any problem using that?
<SeLEct-> if the sun one dousnt work
<mneptok> GENT: this is #ubuntu. ask in ##windows
<bastid_raZor> jjgalvez: no problem.
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor if I was on xchat it would be a different color for me if you type my name
<thevor> Oh alright.
<Supersaiyan_IV> SeLEct-, if sun java isnt working maybe it isnt used
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor I'm on a macbook so I am using Calloquy
<thevor> whoops sorry.
<dangermind> mneptok: i think all its good
<Supersaiyan_IV> SeLEct-, use update-java-alternatives
<mneptok> dangermind: rock on.
<kenpark> GENT:  Dropbox.
<SeLEct-> Supersaiyan_IV i don't have java installed at all.
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: Do you know of any im clients that support video chat other than empathy? I know pidgin has no plans to.
<n00p> what is this apparmor? some futile attempt at preventing me from hacking my own machine?
<dangermind> mneptok: so?
<Supersaiyan_IV> SeLEct-, i see, openjdk is a valid option then
<mneptok> dangermind: ?
<mneptok> dangermind: remove the last line, then "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<iceroot> !multiverse | SeLEct-
<ubottu> SeLEct-: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<neeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hello"
<nunatak> can somebody help me with a KDE and/or choqok problem. it freezes while starting with many kio_http tasks. 2 weeks ago it runs fine.
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor if you want you can change the colors....   and google spit up this http://goodbutbad.blogspot.com/2008/03/how-to-video-chat-with-your-girlfriend.html
<iceroot> SeLEct-: enable that repo and then use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<neeeeeeeeeeeeeee> i need help... i've run a fsck in a online partition and now i get kernel panic, is there any way to recover it?
<mneptok> dangermind: did you remove the last line from /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking?
<Supersaiyan_IV> GENT, use the archive mounter
<niq> Hi, anyone know of a tool I can use to generate an xorg.conf from information in Xorg.log?
<dangermind> mneptok: yes but i get SIOCADDRT: No such process failed to bring up eth0
<Supersaiyan_IV> GENT, in karmic you right click and choose 'Open with Archive Mounter'
<niq> I've got a new kubuntu install with a messed-up display :(
<jjgalvez> LjL: Thanks LjL
<SeLEct-> iceroot don't i need a licene for the apps in that resp?
<ardchoille> Is there a way to remove the icon next to "Applications" in the menubar?
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor try looking up GYACHI   EKIGA   and  TELEPATHY    one of those may be suited for you
<GENT> Supersaiyan_IV, he is useing windows
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: Alright thanks a lot
<Supersaiyan_IV> GENT, then you've asked in the wrong place :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> GENT, it will appear like a mounted CD drive, provided he uses linux
<iceroot> SeLEct-: no you dont
<SeLEct-> iceroot trying to find the resp link
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor also read http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/51963.aspx
<SeLEct-> to multi
<mneptok> dangermind: http://pastebin.com/d5ce51b97
 * n00p waits for the crash...
<mneptok> dangermind: that is what you want
<thevor> inferno_daulXEON: Ok great thanks.
<lorenzosu> I installed linux-rt but no grub menu appearing at boot, it boots directly.
<Benster900> Hi i need some helping removing a ubuntu boot up
<vaderr> how long does moderator approval usually take for the ubuntu-users mailing list?
<thevor> Ok I am out of here, thanks for the help.
<dangermind> yes i have this but when i restar the networking i get the error
<neeeeeeeeeeeeeee> :/
<mneptok> dangermind: no, i just edited the file a bit
<Benster900> Can i get some help
<neeeeeeeeeeeeeee> is anyone reading me?
<guntbert> lorenzosu: try holding <shift>
<mneptok> dangermind: please copy and paste my changes
<SirCharles> Does anyone know extensively about firefox and or the default ubuntu install
<LjL> neeeeeeeeeeeeeee: yeah. nickname's pretty annoying.
<SeLEct-> iceroot should it look like this? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main multiverse ?
<neeeeeeeeeeeeeee> sorry
<lorenzosu> guntbert, ok thanks, but is there a way to *always* have the menu^
<n00p> hmm well it hasn't crashed like last time, iceroot... but I don't see my interface ;)
<helpanoob> Hi! i did a stupid thing and ii need help... i've run a fsck in a online partition and now i get kernel panic, is there any way to recover it?
<norbert> #coffee
<guntbert> lorenzosu: yes there is - are you on 9.10?
<trism> lorenzosu: is this with grub2?
<Benster900> I need help to remove MBR from a usb ubuntu to boot my pc
<Kamils2> hi everyone
<mezquitale> helpanoob, on an "online" partition?  you mean you did an fsck while the partition was mounted?
<Benster900> hi
<lorenzosu> guntbert, yes.
<n00p> how would that help Benster900?
<lorenzosu> trism, yes
<LjL> helpanoob: probably not.
<n00p> I'm confused...
<helpanoob> mezquitale: yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone tried the 2.6.31-17 from the pre-release updates? I see "* mac80211: fix vlan and optimise RX", does it fix the iwlagn 'no space for TX' issue? Can anybody confirm?
<dangermind> mneptok: THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!, it was the broadcast
<prince> exit
<mneptok> dangermind: yes it was.
<guntbert> lorenzosu: please listen to trism - he remembers better than I do
<mneptok> dangermind: y de nada
<LjL> !recover > helpanoob    (helpanoob, see the private message from ubottu) you may find some of the hints here useful. you can make an image so you have whatever is left saved, then try recovery programs
<lorenzosu> guntbert, thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mezquitale> helpanoob, I suggest you go through the forums then, i think they do warn you not to run fsc on mounted hard drives! LoL
<nunatak> can somebody help me with a KDE and/or choqok problem. it freezes while starting with many kio_http tasks. 2 weeks ago it runs fine. has anybody a clue?
<LjL> !recover > helpanoob    (helpanoob, see the private message from ubottu)
<dangermind> mneptok: jaja, gracias de verdad!
<mneptok> dangermind: mi gusta
<trism> lorenzosu: comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT (put a # infront of the line) in /etc/default/grub, and run sudo update-grub;
<helpanoob> mezquitale: yes, they do
<helpanoob> :(
<lorenzosu> trism, ok
<guntbert> trism: thx - I knew who knows :-)
<lorenzosu> trism, ok I'll reboot now.
<lorenzosu> bbl
<jjgalvez> everytime I first login X becomes completely unresponsive and I have to kill X and relogin.  After this second login x remains responsive, this is driving me nuts can anyone help?
<moobie> hi
<inferno_daulXEON> thevor no problem man
<moobie> can I somehow revert the packages installed by a ppa repo?
<moobie> to the original one
<moobie> s
<dibblego> is there a command to copy text to the clipboard?
<guntbert> dibblego: from where?
<AntonyS> moobie, I think if you deselect the repos in your software sources and do an update with update manager, it will revert
<dibblego> guntbert, I give it the text
<quechua> something happened with the GRUB, now it won't start, and i had a command line  like this:   grub rescue >
<moobie> AntonyS, it wont :(
<lorenzosu> trism, Your hint woked. Thanks a lot.
<froglet> I am able to use the mic in jaunty but not in karmic, any idea what I could do to find the problem?
<guntbert> dibblego: no - from what application do you want to copy the text?
<dibblego> guntbert, no application
<trism> lorenzosu: you're welcome
<guntbert> dibblego: from the terminal?
<dibblego> guntbert, no
<Kamils2> do you maybe know what i can do bad , i have new laptop with ubuntu 9.10 and i have wifi problems i connect to my house network i a have been disconected afert 10 mins
<moobie> Anyone know howto revert all packages from a ppa to original ones?
<guntbert> dibblego: I give up - I cannot understand your question
<lorenzosu> karmik *is* fast booting!
<froglet> Kamils2: you get disconnected that way every time?
<dibblego> guntbert, it's pretty straight forward (xclip does it)
<lorenzosu> ops, I meant karmic :)
<vaderr> does anyone know how long moderator approval usually take for the ubuntu-users mailing list?
<AntonyS> moobie, hm, then deselect the ppas in software sources, remove the packages, install them again
<tertitten> can anyone please tell me how to hide part/join events in Xchat ?
<Kamils2> froglet: yes every time
<AntonyS> (using apt-get/synaptic/etc)
<ardchoille> tertitten: right click on the tab, go to Settings
<guntbert> tertitten: ricght click on the channel tab - settings
<dxtac> ibuclaw
<tertitten> ardchoille, thank you
<froglet> Kamils2: perhaps you need to change a setting in your router so it stays up
<ardchoille> yw
<froglet> keepalive or something
<Kamils2> froglet: i have three other laptops work's on windows xp and windows sevent, on this laptops wifi works all time it's problem only with my laptop
<froglet> oic
<wolter> hi, I am trying to compress my home directory to a tar.bz2 file.. but then an error says there is no such file or directory.  I am using the file roller nautilus action/plugin
<Hitch> Hi all
<moobie> AntonyS, But the packages will then remove ubuntu-desktop etc
<alokito> can someone tell me how to do this in ubuntu... http://forum.amaderprojukti.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=4940
<alokito> its in bengali, but I think the 2 images is enough to explain the problem
<protojay> ^-^
<laeg> frostburn: ty
<jjgalvez> from a terminal how can I kill x? I just found out that alt-sysReq k will kill X, how can do that remotely say from ssh?
<ray9na> Hi! I've got UNR9.04 and I want to know how to install fonts.
<llutz> jjgalvez: sudo killall X
<llutz> jjgalvez: sudo service gdm stop
<inferno_daulXEON> llutz isnt it sudo gdm stop
<jjgalvez> llutz: thanks
<froglet> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<llutz> inferno_daulXEON: hrm, don't ask me .... i thought its service $service start/stop (but i still use /etc/init.d/$service :)
<inferno_daulXEON> froglet I think that is outdated
<froglet> ic
<inferno_daulXEON> i think the last time i used sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop it told me to use sudo gdm stop
<froglet> perhaps it is in karmic, I have not gotten it working well yet and have not explored
 * ray9na taps the mic. Is this thing on?
<inferno_daulXEON> ray9na No
 * lookyaso no
<ray9na> :P
<csmith1994> quit
<csmith1994> #quit
<csmith1994> lol
<ray9na> I'm running UNR 9.04 and I'd like to know how to install fonts.
<boblesax> soir
<csmith1994> quit #ubuntu
<Jamed> csmith1994: /quit
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<inferno_daulXEON> ray9na Its a good thing there's no mics on here... my music is more important that all of your voices
<froglet> what has taken the place of /boot/grub/menu.lst in karmic?
<ray9na> :)
<inferno_daulXEON> froglet read up on grub2
<froglet> inferno_daulXEON: ty
<inferno_daulXEON> froglet there are many new config files
<RobotCow> !resolution
<froglet> yes I saw that :)
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<inferno_daulXEON> ubottu needs to sound more human me thinks.... too robotic is he
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkasson> I just installed a new hard drive.  How can I see if the system is acknowledging it?  I imagine it would be sdb but cfdisk /dev/sdb fails
<tertitten> is there a firewall installed by default, and in case there is how do I configure it trough GUI ?
<trism> froglet: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the new menu list, but you don't edit that file. The files to edit are in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<grimreaper> hi
<inferno_daulXEON> silly ubottu wait for google to go live with skynet... you will be intelligent then
<trism> froglet: and then you update grub.cfg with sudo update-grub;
<froglet> I see what is wrong with my system.  in the most recent kernel for karmic, the driver for my VIA sound is apparently missing
<froglet> the prior kernel has it
<froglet> and does not use the dummy driver
<SirCharles> So I installed a commandline system, it works great, but what is a computer these days without X and a WM so I installed wmii since it's my favorite and then I installed firefox really the only program I needed X for. My problem / question is. Firefox is running slow as can be and locks up all the time. What does firefox need besides the recommended packages to run flawlessly
<inferno_daulXEON> trism I have had issues with the command line updating... I prefer to still edit the config files
<|Dreams|> tertitten, no but you can install gufw to enable and configure it
<tertitten> |Dreams|, thank you
<trism> inferno_daulXEON: that is fine, but every grub/kernel update, your manual edits will be destroyed
<inferno_daulXEON> trism cp to grub.conf.backup
<funkyHat> SirCharles: try uninstalling firefox-gnome-support
<BenG92> SirCharles if i were you, i'd use google chrome. I always find it much more quicker than firefox
<trism> inferno_daulXEON: yep, I suppose that would work too, it really isn't that difficult once you get used to it though (unless you want your menu items in a certain order)
<froglet> karmic has been bad news for this pond
<ardchoille> SirCharles: if you're comfortable with a command line system, have you thought about using a cli browser like elinks, links2 or lynx?
<inferno_daulXEON> trism don't get me wrong... it works great. unless your multibooting
<RedLance> Is there anyway to remote into a box and run dosemu?  I installed it on a box without X and it wouldn't run, so I'm assuming it won't run over, say, ssh...
<SirCharles> ardchoille I use those for most things but some sites just arn't the same without images
<inferno_daulXEON> froglet are you more of a linux tadpole? is this pond too big for you??
<trism> inferno_daulXEON: well, other os's are detected automatically with the os prober, and any that aren't can be put in /etc/grub.d/40_custom; so it would be the same as editing grub.cfg, since whatever you put in there is just copied over
<ardchoille> SirCharles: True. There's also Google Chrome, I use it daily and it's much faster
<froglet> well it is only the karmic pond that is causing me grief, I think I need to stick with Jaunty and hope the next release addresses the problems
<inferno_daulXEON> trism maybe it just hates me.
<inferno_daulXEON> froglet yea sorry man grub2 is here to stay
<SirCharles> my problem with chrome is I can't apt-get install it and I have no idea what packages it needs
<froglet> inferno_daulXEON: no grub is not the problem
<inferno_daulXEON> SirCharles why not just use Synaptic
<froglet> I just need to learn the new GRUB
<froglet> the problems right now are with sound
<SirCharles> trying to save as much hard drive as possible on my netbook, my system is only 350mb's before I put X.org on it
<froglet> and on my other machine there were video driver problems with karmic
<jjgalvez> SirCharles: did you install the google repository? if you did you should be able to install chrome with apt
<inferno_daulXEON> froglet...really? That was one of the things that worked for me.... though I had to add the channels to the sond panel and turn them up
<SirCharles> didn't know there was a chrome repo, just tested it out the other day for the first time
<froglet> inferno_daulXEON: yes I did that with the remix but it is not working here
<funkyHat> inferno_daulXEON: SirCharles has already said that he has a system with no gnome, so synaptic won't be installed. Besides, aptitude does just as good a job of managing packages as synaptic (in my opinion a better job)
<SirCharles> i noticed while playing with chrome that it does some weird stuff
<jjgalvez> SirCharles: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<inferno_daulXEON> funkyHat I missed half the conversation due to a bong and a burger
<SirCharles> like downloading mp3's that are supposed to be played, like facebook chat sounds
<funkyHat> inferno_daulXEON: hehe
<inferno_daulXEON> funkyHat can we have a silly hat party?
<funkyHat> inferno_daulXEON: yes, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> jjgalvez: that tutorial is for chromium, not google chrome
<SirCharles> oh chromium, does that work better than google chrome
<inferno_daulXEON> funkyHat no IRL
<ardchoille> SirCharles: not here it didn't, but chromium ppa is updated daily
<RedLance> Is there anyway to remote into a box and run dosemu?  I installed it on a box without X and it wouldn't run, so I'm assuming it won't run over, say, ssh...
<froglet> I could try running openSUSE side by side with Jaunty but I have tried it twice with karmic and something got messed up in the dual booting
<funkyHat> RedLance: try ssh -X servername 'dosemu'
<funkyHat> reo
<funkyHat> RedLance: or just ssh -X servername, then run dosemu from the remote shell
<froglet> and openSUSE is a MUCH slower install than Ubuntu
<RedLance> funkyHat, Ok, thanks, I'll try it.
<Xiol> In my idiocy, I have removed the Applications, System and Places menu(s?) from the Gnome toolbar... How on earth do I get them back?
<j0char> anyone knows whats wrong with my Xorg? /usr/bin/X is taking 100% cpu and not responding on fresh ubuntu kermic
<ardchoille> funkyHat: you can't forward X when X isn't installed
<inferno_daulXEON> RedLance why is your name so suggestive
<snake> python Q: Pymedia works great and all (It actually plays my sound
<froglet> j0char: I had that problem with karmic on my desktop that uses nvidia
<snake> but the sound is all broken...
<froglet> went back to Jaunty
<funkyHat> ardchoille: if dosemu needs X client libs they will be installed
<inferno_daulXEON> snake you had good luck with that?
<jjgalvez> opps sorry try this: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<RedLance> inferno_daulXEON, Uhmmm...it's a character name from a graphic novel...
<ardchoille> funkyHat: he said 'a box without x'
<funkyHat> ardchoille: yes?
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: huh?
<paulus68_> hattoricaca1: back still no change
<funkyHat> Xiol: right click on the panel, click "Add to panel" and select "menu bar" then click add
<froglet> that would be a "bo"
<froglet> a box without x
<inferno_daulXEON> snake pymedia
<ardchoille> Is there a way to remove the icon next to "Applications" in the menubar?
<Xiol> funkyHat: just found it as you said it! thanks
<Ricoshady> how can I find a direct link to an iso?
<Ricoshady> ftp link
<grkblood13> is it possible to go from m2ts to /join #mysql
<inferno_daulXEON> Ricoshady right click the link and hit properties?
<grkblood13> oops
<kiku> ciao
<grkblood13> sorry
<Legendario> does anyone know a good twitter extension for firefox. One that supports retwitting. I can't stand echofon anymore. Chromed bird for google chrome is much better, but I want one for firefox
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: You did not say an answer.
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: Twas a comment
<funkyHat> ardchoille: you can perhaps change the icon to one that is only 1px wide
<PyroPhelia> how do I update /dev ?
<inferno_daulXEON> snake i dont have answers.... only problems
<funkyHat> ardchoille: I'm guessing here to be honest though
<PyroPhelia> i'm trying to test hotplug sata drives but the new drives don't show up
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: can i helpo?
<kiku> ciao
<epinky> !it | kiku
<ardchoille> funkyHat: the menubar applet doesn't support that, afaik
<ubottu> kiku: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sur_> hello, I have three systems, two desktops(home, work) and a notebook. I would love to be able to synchronize the applications on the three, is there a way to do that? Such as the Siphon add-on on Firefox?
<Ricoshady> inferno_daulXEON, poprerties are empty
<inferno_daulXEON> are you familiar with MATROX driver issues.... my graphics card is being a jerk
<geomi> hi all. im having an issue where windows 7 sees 'newer' files while ntfs-3g under ubuntu sees older files of an NTFS partition; its like the ntfs-3g driver reads from a filesystem state in the past! i googled, but didnt find much about any of this. only that ntfs-3g doesnt support EAs or extended attributesows 7 sees 'newer' files while ntfs-3g under ubuntu sees like the first system restore...
<geomi> ...image; its way into the past! i googled, but didnt find much about any of this. only that ntfs-3g doesnt support EAs or extended attributes. any clues here?
<snake> ehehe no sorry...
<RedLance> funkyHat, Hmmm...that's not seeming to work.  All I get is a grey screen...no dos prompt.
<kiku> ciao
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: Twas a comment?
<j0char> froglet: im using ATi drivers
<inferno_daulXEON> Ricoshady can you give me more information
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: oops
<j0char> and it does the same thing on debian Lenny 5.03
<snake> inferno_daulXEON: did you tery google
<j0char> 5.0.3 i mean
<inferno_daulXEON> snake google isn't my friend today... I got crap about nothing i needed.
<inferno_daulXEON> snake I "tery"ed google a lot
<snake> maybe Applications -> Add/Remove
<snake> er try...
<baz_> question: i want to remove cups as i dont use a printer and its full of security holes, however for some reason xubuntu seems to think that xbunutu-desktop needs cups.  why and what is xbunutu-desktop its not on the xfce site!!!!
<inferno_daulXEON> snake I tried to see if there was a restricted driver but no.... and I went to grab the driver off the matrox site but it was for a different version of X
<llutz> baz_: its just a meta-package
<joshua__> clonesys: cd /mnt/newsys ssh root@oldsys cd / \&\ find . -depth -xdev -print0 \| cpio -0 -H newc | cpio --numeric-uid-gid -imud
<snake> maybe you shouild try another graphics card... i mean... i never even heard of matrox...
<snake> gots to go
<inferno_daulXEON> just fyi matrox is rebranded ATI
<joe__> anyone know how to find out what /dev/input/event* file a touchscreen is attached to
<edbian> I'm looking to try out a distribution that has the most current software available.  What can you suggest?
<unop> joshua__, ugh, why don't you just quote the command? instead of all that escaping?
<jjgalvez> aptitude reports that I have several broken packages and wants to install 110 new packages, synaptic reports none of this, any suggestions?
<inferno_daulXEON> edblan what???
<epinky> !ubuntu | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<baz_> the only thing listed that depends on cups on the xfce site is xfprint which i just removed but aptitude inists on removing xubuntu-desktop as well as some other software that all seems related to printing
<edbian> inferno_daulXEON: epinky: I know what ubuntu is.  I want a distro with the NEWEST software.
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<Xfact> anybody can help me on pppoe?
<iceroot> edbian: debian sid
<llutz> baz_: let it remove xubuntu-desktop
<edbian> iceroot: Is debian sid that new?
<dakota1> Can anyone tell me how to connect to a remote desktop
<inferno_daulXEON> shit im confused
<inferno_daulXEON> epinky what do you mean the newest
<Xfact> i am having a lot problem on 9.10 about my PPPoE connection
<iceroot> edbian: yes and very unstable
<froglet> debian sid is always the unstable release
<edbian> iceroot: Now that sounds FUN
<edbian> :)
<hellyes> can someone please tell me how to re-add my system tray to my panel?  I accidentally deleted it and I need it to use my HpLip service...
<dakota1> can anyone tell me how to connect to a remote desktop like you can on windows?? PLEASE
<froglet> I think that is why it is called sid, some mischievous kid in Toy Story
<csmith1994> ok i have a problem with the boot sequence it says it loads the image and the it freezes on the second line of the sequence
<edbian> hellyes: It's the "notification" applet
<froglet> dakota1: vnc
<edbian> iceroot: Thanks! :)
<llutz> froglet: or "still in development" :)
<froglet> yes
<dakota1> what is vnc
<iceroot> !vnc | dakota1
<hellyes> edbian: Thank you so much.  I really appreciate it
<ubottu> dakota1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<edbian> dakota1: virtual network client
<edbian> hellyes: No problem!
<csmith1994> dakota1: there is remote desktop feature in the top bar under system
<csmith1994> then tools
<g3org3s> hello, i icant connect to my vnc on ubuntu, i get this error : xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/admin/.Xauthority
<dakota1> thank u
<csmith1994> i need help my boot sequence is freezing after the second line
<MrUnagi> does anyone here have any experience with l2tp vpn
<joshua__> unop: because I always get the single quote rule wrong
<froglet> g3org3s: check the ownership of the .Xauthority file, sometimes it changes to root
<MrUnagi> !l2tp
<MrUnagi> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<joshua__> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<g3org3s> froglet, how can i do that ? im logged as admin
<froglet> g3org3s: ls -la | more
<csmith1994> can someone help me with my boot sequence its freezing
<froglet> g3org3s: did you use sudo to run any gui app?
<baz_> must go back l8r
<froglet> I think you can prevent it by using gksudo instead of sudo when you need a gui app running as root
<g3org3s> froglet i used sudo to start vnc now , it says a vnc is already running, but when i connect to it it says connection failed
<g3org3s> doesnt even prompt for password
<booksbuggy> need help with configuring ALSA to make my Nvdia CK804 audio controller work
<froglet> g3org3s: I do not think you start a vnc server as root
<funkyHat> RedLance: ⡈(
<adminewb> ok, I got more data on my wifi driver architecture problem; please help me to tell whether the generic RALINK RT3070USB chip driver for linux can be built for 64 bit native? I looked at the mfg web site, at the ubuntu wireless area, at the makefile and readmes; nothing helps so far.
<froglet> start it as a user
<mediaprodigy> later everyone
<RedLance> funkyHat, My thoughts exactly
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas?
<froglet> I use vncserver to start vnc
<g3org3s> froglet it was working perfectly until my server got offline and then online ... but only apache got back online ( the website ) vnc and shoucast got all offline , any idea ?
<froglet> g3org3s: no idea
<g3org3s> so my ps aux shows a vnc running how come i cant connect ?
<VirusTB> the more watts a speaker uses means the louder it is?
<adminewb> not so surprisingly either, the tech support lines at the device and vendor were not so well informed
<froglet> there is a way to start a vnc from inetd, I think it is in the Ubuntu Community documentation
<BenG92> VirusTB basically, and the more energy it consumes
<froglet> if you do it that way then you still have access if the machine reboots
<g3org3s> hum maybe i try reboot and see what happens :)
<froglet> g3org3s: you have to restart it if you reboot the machine running the vncserver process
<fujimitsu> i have an ubuntu install that only boots if i drop to shell on recovery mode..   :-/
<ray9na> Okay, thanks, guys. I got my question answered. ;)
<froglet> it hangs if you do not use recovery mode?
<andyland> Hi! I keep on getting "Grub error 15" when I restart my computer. Grub has been installed on my second storage hdd and I have to boot grub through that second harddrive to start ubuntu. Does anyone know of an easy to follow method?
<fujimitsu> froglet: boot process halts, yes
<froglet> fujimitsu: can you use a console login?
<froglet> hmmm
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas? Installed with Wubi and running in recovery mode doesn't work
<RedLance> funkyHat, Maybe there is another way that I am unaware of.  What I want to do, is give telnet like access to an old BBS door game that runs under dos.  Any ideas?
<Milp> Hey guys, i just did something very very wrong. I had an ssh session running on my server in which i did a distro upgrade and while it was running my ssh session timed out. Now what happened to it?
<fujimitsu> froglet: i have to drop to root shell and start gdm manually too
<Elfix> Part
<Milp> Now im stuck in a new ssh session but i cant get back to the still running distro upgrade, how would i switch back to it or something?
<froglet> fujimitsu: are you using an nvidia card?
<fujimitsu> yes
<funkyHat> RedLance: I'm not sure, is it possible to run dosbox cli-only?
<llutz> Milp: other ssh-session running in screen?
<foul_owl> How do i print the memory usage of all processes with a certain name?
<Milp> llutz: what do you mean?
<RedLance> funkyHat, Not sure...
<llutz> Milp: did you use screen in that lost ssh-session?
<froglet> fujimitsu: did you check the hardware configurator to see if the driver is installed?
<fujimitsu> froglet:  was thinking maybe i need to pass a kernel option to help myself but i dont want to experiment on this machine
<Ricoshady> im on the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server and I cant find the direct link
<funkyHat> RedLance: that would be the way to go about it, I don't have dosbox though so I can't check whether it's possible
<Milp> llutz: I'm not quite sure what you mean by screen. I just normally logged into my server as putty and did the console work
<nikan> hola
<nikan> que tal
<llutz> !info screen | Milp
<froglet> fujimitsu: do you have more than one kernel image installed?
<g3org3s> froglet nothing here , its exactly the same, it restarte, the vncserver is running on startup
<RedLance> funkyHat, I'm reading the MAN page now
<g3org3s> same problem
<ubottu> Milp: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-13ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<g3org3s> cant connect :s
<fujimitsu> froglet: driver is fine .. once i start gdm and gain access to system all is well .. its the boot up process thats not getting past .. something ..
<epinky> Milp: man fg
<froglet> g3org3s: did you set up vnc to run from inetd?
<Milp> llutz epinky i am very confused now. it says there is no manual entry for fg
<fujimitsu> froglet: i do have two kernels listed in grub2 .. but that shouldnt matter now , should it
<booksbuggy> what is "akonadi server"?
<g3org3s> froglet can u explain it a bit more ? coz i had help installing it , step by step and i dotn recall anything related to inet
<froglet> fujimitsu: did you try booting from the older kernel?
<andyland> Grub error 15. Anyone know anything about?
<llutz> Milp: epinky it's "help fg"
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: thats a kubuntu gizmo
<adminewb1> Please help me to tell whether the wifi generic RALINK RT3070USB chip driver tarball for linux can be built for x86 64 bit native? I looked at the mfg web site, at the ubuntu wifi area, at the makefile and readmes, in a variety of keyword web searches; nothing helps, as far as I can make out.
<micah> well hello everyone
<Milp> llutz oh ok, well i dont really understand what that tells me though
<froglet> g3org3s: I don't know why vnc is running after you reboot but if you set it up to run from a script or from inetd, that would explain it
<booksbuggy> oh
<Milp> llutz what is job_spec?
<RedLance> !akonadi
<booksbuggy> because after i upgraded to 9.10 it keep on telling me that i should remove it
<llutz> Milp: try "jobs"
<froglet> fujimitsu: try booting the older kernel
<Milp> llutz hmm it does nothing
<fujimitsu> very well.. i guess i'll try booting with the other one
<llutz> Milp: so theres no job in background you could bring back with "fg"
<booksbuggy> and i am still having the "no sound" bug in 9.10
<froglet> if that works, then you can try reinstalling the newer one
<Milp> llutz so i lost it all? :(
<g3org3s> froglet the guy who helped me set it up, added it to the startup so it would start automatically with my system so i can connect to it no matter what
<duffydack> I forget, how do you set swapiness again?  Its using 1.2gig of 4gig and using alittle swap space...
<fujimitsu> but i think i have already.. or else i wouldnt be so puzzled for that last couple of days
<g3org3s> apparently it doesnt work taht way : /
<froglet> g3org3s: okay that explains it, someone else set it up for you
<bastid_raZor> !swap | duffydack  on this page
<ubottu> duffydack  on this page: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<froglet> you should ask them how they did it
<bastid_raZor> duffydack: about half way down the page
<iceroot> is there a player which can play a video-file which i am downloading to my hdd? so i start watching the video while the download is not complete. the player should read the content which is downloaded after i start playing the incomplete file. vlc cant do this
<llutz> Milp: i don't really know, sorry. just for the future: learn to use screen, makes cli-live much easier
<duffydack> cheers
<booksbuggy> anyone have any idea of how to fix the "No Sound" bug?
<froglet> maybe they set it up to use SSH?
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: you run kubuntu?
<booksbuggy> i use ubuntu gnome, with nvdia CK804 audio controller
<Milp> llutz What is cli-live? Oh and how do i disable this SSH timeout so it doesnt happen anymore when i idle around in ssh?
<g3org3s> froglet if so how can i fix it ?
<alloosh1> hi, locate and find are not returning any result, any specific reason?
<booksbuggy> i can switch to KDE since i haven't remove it yet
<fujimitsu> g3org3s: he left
<llutz> Milp: "cli-live" = working on commandline (cli), timeout settings in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: not necessary , was going to refer you to #kubuntu if you were .. thats all
<xover> guys, how do i use rsync to only copy files that have been modified?
<duffydack> bastid_raZor, so swappiness=0  is what i need
<Milp> llutz thanks for the help
<jukin> iceroot, try vlc
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, okey dokey
<g3org3s> froglet here is how we did it, i haad the conversation saved : http://pastebin.com/d1f37ad93
<bastid_raZor> duffydack: i wouldn't go that low.. 10 would still use swap when in need.
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, do you have any idea of how to fix the no sound bug?
<jukin> iceroot, nvm
<gabbler> hi, can someone tell me how i can see a portion of a text file rather than all of it using cat, do i need to pipe it inot something?
<iceroot> jukin: vlc is not working with that
<Syndri> need help with ubuntu installation. someone plz help
<poseidon> I just got a new laptop for my 18th birthday.  All drivers have worked otb.  The keyboard works fairly well, however I've noticed that the bitwise OR (bash pipe) key displays >.  Anybody know how I can set gnome to work better with this keyboard?
<duffydack> bastid_raZor, wouldnt 0 still use swap, just absolutely when needed?
<iceroot> gabbler: less file
<duffydack> bastid_raZor, thats what Id prefer, since I got 4gig
<poseidon> http://tinyurl.com/yfqw7h2 is the laptop
<Milp> llutz hmm i cant find an entry for any timeout or idle related values in that config, what should it be called?
<g3org3s> froglet but the weird thing is how can it be running and not accept my connection ?
<gabbler> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> gabbler: or use cat file | more
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: assuming you have double checked on the available sound settings... no
<duffydack> bastid_raZor, think i`ll go with 10 tho :)
<Begasus> gabbler, tail or head ..
<JoeSomebody> hi, my shares are going away or to sleep or something on my ntfs drives (on karmic) how do i fix this?
<llutz> Milp: ClientAliveInterval
<Syndri> hello?
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, well i tried restarting the alsa thing but it said that no module is loaded to begin with
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: and thats from a fresh start too?
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, yes
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, well i tried to do the upgrade alsa thing
<adminewb1> Please help me to tell whether the wifi generic RALINK RT3070USB chip driver tarball for linux can be built for x86 64 bit native? I looked at the device mfg / OEM web sites, at the ubuntu wifi area, at the makefile and readmes, in a variety of keyword web searches; nothing helps, as far as I can make out.
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, yesterday
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: never seen that happening in ubuntu 9.10
<fujimitsu> :-/
<poseidon> not being able to pipe commands into grep has become quite annoying very quick
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, well the only problem after that upgrade thing is that now when i click on sound in System > preference all i get is this
<Milp> llutz thanks, now how do i restart the sshd?
<booksbuggy> "waiting for sound system to respond"
<poseidon> as well as creating boolean expressions and bitmasks.  right now I just copy and past the char
<adminewb1> poseidon, this is only a stopgap, but you might try the character map applet in the mean time, lets you copy/paste your pipe char
<Begasus> looked in /etc/init.d/ Milp ?
<mka> poseidon, what do you want to do?
<llutz> Milp: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart     ( or sudo service ssh restart)
<fujimitsu> booksbuggy: i would check the forums or launchpad for similar bugs, maybe they have a solution for it. and keep asking for help here
<Milp> llutz thanks
<Milp> llutz hmm now that i try to start do-release-upgrade again, it says that its already running somewhere, so it still has to be recoverable somehow i guess
<g3org3s> froglet ?
<fujimitsu> g3org3s: i told you he left about 10 minutes ago now
<baz_work> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<g3org3s> oh :/ i didnt see that
<poseidon> mka, I want to make it so that the keys are correctly mapped. I was wondering how I could do this or if there was some standard laptop keymap which I could use
<epinky> Milp: what ps -ef says, is your do-release-upgrade there?
<g3org3s> okay ... i have a vnc runnig on my ubuntu, but i cant connect to it, what could be the reason ?
<adminewb1> Please help me to tell whether the wifi generic RALINK RT3070USB chip driver tarball for linux can be built for x86 64 bit native? I looked at the device mfg / OEM web sites, at the ubuntu wifi area, at the makefile and readmes, in a variety of keyword web searches; nothing helps, as far as I can make out.
<Milp> epinky hmm there is some dpkg stuff that could be it
<booksbuggy> fujimitsu, eh  i guess until the bug is fixed i am going back to a system with no sound at all XD
<epinky> Milp: can you post results of "ps -ef" ?
<booksbuggy> hmmm how do i roll back an upgrade?
<Milp> epinky yes one second
<booksbuggy> or it's not recommended?
<epinky> Milp: use pastebin
<num9> i got silly question, how to change hhd disk name. I got this new hhd (1 tb :PP) and it not got any volume just says 1000 gb filesystem
<Milp> epinky yep doing that
<Milp> pastebin.com/m6c292cc6
<Milp> www.pastebin.com/m6c292cc6 there you go epinky
<Lovecraft> num9: tune2fs
<g3org3s> how can i run application in background thru putty ?
<okan_> hi guys
<Scunizi> num9: or gparted will allow you to give the drive a name
<adminewb1> num9, try the disk utility
<Scunizi> g3org3s: screen
<adminewb1> you using gnome?
<RobotCow> g3org3s, put & after the command
<Scunizi> !screen | g3org3s
<ubottu> g3org3s: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<epinky> Milp: there's nothing in there,  ;?
<Syndri> can someone here help me with my installation problem???/
<g3org3s> its a server taht doesnt have x
<Lovecraft> screen isn't X.
<Lovecraft> Use screen
<Milp> epinky huh? :/ what about the python stuff saying something about distupgrade and the dpkg stuff?
<Scunizi> g3org3s: screen is a terminal multiplexer.. after connecting with putty install screen then run "screen" .. you'll be able to disconnect and whatever process you have running will continue
<adminewb> Please help me to tell whether the wifi generic RALINK RT3070USB chip driver tarball for linux can be built for x86 64 bit native? I looked at the device mfg / OEM web sites, at the ubuntu wifi area, at the makefile and readmes, in a variety of keyword web searches; nothing helps, as far as I can make out.
<num9> adminewb, disk utility doesnt allows
<epinky> Milp: your link must be wrong, it's a blank post
<num9> Scunizi, can u tell me a command??
<num9> Lovecraft, ?
<RobotCow> adminewb, should if its open source
<Lovecraft> man screen
<okan_> i have a problem about firefox and multimedia programs(amarok,totem,VLC).When i watch video on youtube or facebook,multimedia programs don't work.How can i fix this problem?
<jjgalvez> I have to restart X after every reboot otherwise X is unresponsive
<SirCharles> lovecraft care to share some info on screen, I don't understand it, i use dvtm but would like to use both
<g3org3s> okay so i type screen thru putty its like it clears my window then what ?
<adminewb> RobotCow it's an open source driver evidently, and cruising through the makefile it was not plain what one should do to build for 64 bit native
<Milp> epinky one sec
<llutz> epinky: paste shows up here
<Scunizi> num9: sudo apt-get install gparted.. then you'll find it under System>Admin>Partition Manager
<Scunizi> g3org3s: and you get a terminal prompt again right?
<llutz> epinky: http://pastebin.com/m6c292cc6
<adminewb> RobotCow but if I understand you, then having source to the driver in principle would make it possible to build it that way.
<Lovecraft> SirCharles: screen just makes additional console screens to use.  One can also detatch a screen to the backgroud and logout and later log back in and rerattach the screen running in the bg.
<llutz> Milp: ah you added www. to pastebin, that won't do
<epinky>  llutz thanks that worked :)
<g3org3s> Scunizi its like the same terminal yes
<RobotCow> adminewb, compiling on a 64 bit system should make it a 64-bit driver. thats been my experience.
<Milp> llutz oh lol damn
<adminewb> RobotCow seems reasonable
<yussef> hi, everyone .. i've problem with ubuntu 9.10
<okan_> i have a problem about firefox and multimedia programs(amarok,totem,VLC).When i watched video on youtube or facebook,multimedia programs don't work.How can i fix this problem?
<kiku> ciao
<epinky> Milp: ok, try : fg %13623
<Scunizi> g3org3s: ok.. then it's working correctly.. if you scroll up the that link ubottu gave you there will be a list of simple commands.. but essentially at this point you could start a process running then disconnect putty from the remote server and the process will still be running.. to see then reconnect with putty and type "screen -ls" .. this will list the screen process in the form of a name like something.something.. to reconnect to the running screen
<Scunizi>  type "screen -r <item after the . in the name>
<adminewb> RobotCow it just makes me nervous to be basing a purchasing decision without even having identified a target among those listed in the make, which would correspond to x86_64
<yussef> the problem is when i login to gnome sesion .. the mouse freeze and everything  and i 'cant go to console or terminal ..
<briMestone> for the Love of God, i need help with uBuntu Server with Ldap Authentication
<yussef> note that i'm now login the failsafe gnome ..
<Milp> epinky says there is no such job
<okan_> yussef you should remove network-manger and you should wicd
<briMestone> i mean trying to have my ubuntu server authenticate from my Open Directory Services
<epinky> Milp: ok try: "fg /usr/bin/python /tmp/tmp27sRqO/intrepid --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgradeView" , copy it clear without quotes
<yussef> okan_ what do you mean wicd ??
<gigasoft>  is there any good video editor for ubuntu that can do the job?
<yassine> hi all
<gigasoft> selam
<okan_> wicd is network program
<yussef> how could i remove it ??
<okan_> gigasoft türk müsün?
<gigasoft> no
<gigasoft> bosnian muslim
<yussef> gigasoft kdenlive .or pitivi ..
<g3org3s> Scunizi its working like a charm !!! thank u alot !
<num9> Scunizi, it doesnt work i need to format hhd to give a name but i got some data on it
<Milp> epinky hmm says the same
<yussef> okan_ i'm turkish ..
<okan_> asdasd :)
<okan_> ciddi misin?
<gigasoft> yussef: i do knot know
<yussef> okan_ ciddi
<Scunizi> g3org3s: you should check out some of the commands.. you can run irssi (irc cli client) on the server in a screen and reconnect anytime from anywhere
<okan_> yussef anlatbakalım sorununu bende de vardı donma sorunu çözdüm
<yussef> gigasoft go to the terminal and type : sudo apt-get install pitivi
<epinky> Milp: ok, try: fg %1
<Scunizi> g3org3s: you can even split the cli screen in half horizontally and have a process running in the top and irssi inn the bottom .. :-)
<gigasoft> yuussef: i have it  :), but it does not work :(
<yussef> gigasoft .. have no idea sorry
<okan_> yussef ?
<apsiondasd> can you direct me to the channel for thunderbird support?
<Milp> epinky nothing either :(
<gigasoft> ok
<Lovecraft> apsiondasd: Tired #mozilla
<Lovecraft> ?
<epinky> Milp: ok, post results of "sudo ps -waux"
<g3org3s> Scunizi that's not necessary for me,i fixed the issue now, but i still have a major problem there, i have a vnc oon the server,that i cant connect to anymore, even tho it is running in the ps aux list
<apsiondasd> Lovecraft: ty
<yassine> anyone of you guys can tell me if it is possible to do the following: i want to set a bridge br0 (needed for kvm guesst oss) connect my two network devices (eth0 wired and wlan0 wireless)  normally only the wlan0 is active since i dont want to have cables all around the hous but sometime i will use the cable too
<yussef> okan_ evet .. efendim
<okan_> anlat diyorum sistem donuyor mu?
<Milp> pastebin.com/m188b647b  there you go
<yussef> okan_ look man , i'm really turkish but live in arapstan
<Milp> pastebin.com/m188b647b  there you go epinky sorry forgot the highlight
<Syndri>  can someone here help me with my installation problem?
<yussef> okan_ i have the nationalty but my language not to much good .
<Syndri> GNU GRUB version 1.97"beta4
<Syndri> [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions. ]
<Syndri> sh:grub>
<FloodBot4> Syndri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laus> ok so i switched back to windows
<num9> anyone can help me how to change my hhd name??
<okan_> ok i understood
<yussef> okan_ size çözümü var??
<epinky> Milp: ok, try: fg /usr/bin/python
<okan_> yussef the wicd is network program
<Laus> windows 7 > ubuntu
<Laus> I like windows 7
<Laus> and im a PC
<Milp> epinky hmm nothing either :(
<okan_> did your sistem freeze
<yussef> laus me too i like pc and pc works on linux windows !!!
<obst> I switched back to ubuntu
<aperson> !ot
<yussef> okan_ yep
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<obst> I'm a tux I guess
<Laus> im only here to suck your dick
<aperson> !language | Laus
<ubottu> Laus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<epinky> Milp: and "fg /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 55 --configure linux-li" ?
<SirCharles> idk if the people are on that told me to try google chrome but I think it might have fixed my problem
<Laus> im a very sexual creature
<Scunizi> !ops | Laus is trolling
<ubottu> Laus is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<g3org3s> fujimitsu u there man ?
<Laus> i have a slow loris fursona
<yussef> please block these stupid >>laus
<BobPenguin> hey there. Is there anyway I can make my pc autodetect my keyboard just like in the ubuntu installation process. Some keys are not working as they should...
<Milp> epinky hm that didnt work, but maybe the line you got that from was cut off due to the small size of my ssh window?
<yussef> okan_ waiting
<epinky> Milp: try  "fg /usr/bin/dpkg"
<BobPenguin> hey there. Is there anyway I can make my pc autodetect my keyboard just like in the ubuntu installation process? Some keys are not working as they should...
<Milp> epinky hmm didnt work
<Milp> epinky yeah i maximized the ssh window and that line was a lot longer, however using the bigger line didnt help either
<briMestone> i mean trying to have my ubuntu server authenticate from my Open Directory Services
<Scunizi> BobPenguin: you can edit your keyboard in System>admin>  or possibly in System>Preferences
<nameo0> if i reformat my drive willl i have to reinstalll my drivers?
<Scunizi> nameo0: for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> nameo0: if you reformat are you also going to reinstall?
<epinky> Milp: fg do-release-upgrade
<alloosh1> how to cd to a directory with space in the directory name?
<BobPenguin> Thanks Scunizi, I tried there, but somehow none of the keyboard maps matches my keyboard completely
<lstarnes> alloosh1: cd "directory"
<snarkster> if i wanted to rip the audio out of a mp4 video how would i go about doing that? LOL
<ardchoille> alloosh1: cd /path\ with\ spaces
<Milp> epinky no :(
<alloosh1> thanks
<llutz> alloosh1: cd "path with space/"
<mka> alloosh1, use backslash to escape a space
<nameo0> Scunizi: for ubuntu and will i have to reinstall my drivers like the audio, networking, mouse, etc.?
<Scunizi> BobPenguin: sorry .. I don't have any other suggestion..
<BobPenguin> Thanks Scunnizi :)
<Scunizi> nameo0: typically they are installed along with the system.. unless you have some equipment that needs tweeking..
<nameo0> Scunizi: what do you mean by system? the os or the motherboard
<PiaFraus> I am sorry. Network troubles. So, could anybody help me with keyboard shortcuts? ( Problem is, that switching layouts sequence works on pressing - not on release keys)
<epinky> Milp: sorry, nothing else comes to my mind, I think you'll have to wait until dpkg finishes, and then reconnect if it's possible
<okan_> yussef
<okan_> i am here
<okan_> sorry
<llutz> epinky: if there are no "jobs" listed, you cannot "fg" it
<Milp> epinky thats not possible, it was stuck at some overwrite question before it timed out :/ Do you think i should reboot the server and start it all over again?
<briMestone> need help here with ldap
<n00p> curious as to what purpose the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file serves...
<llutz> n00p: preventing modules from being loaded (blacklisted)
<epinky> llutz: actually I think you can fg anything on a current session however the other was not finished smoothly, and that's a big problem
<llutz> epinky: from "current session", but that new ssh-session isn't current
<bagman> I recently reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 using wubi and when I select the option to boot into Ubuntu fromt he windows bootloader it boots into the grub command line and i can do nothing, please help
<n00p> errm, so if my wireless adapter is in there, I should probably remove it from the blacklist, right?
<kaveh_> ubutto is cool
<dlp211> So I just upgraded my server from 9.04 to .10 and now my folder sharing doesnt work with windows but i can still see the web server, and the media server, but i can't access my documents
<llutz> n00p: if it needs that module, sure
<kaveh_> g
<wolter> !tab | kaveh_
<ubottu> kaveh_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dlp211> any help?
<epinky> llutz: yep, exactly, the current now is the other
<wolter> yeah ub[Tab] is cool
<Scunizi> nameo0: some audio cards are not detected right off the bat.. so you may need to install a different driver for that..
<wolter> ub[Tab] = ubottu
<Scunizi> nameo0: baically if the live cd works then after the install the real install will also work.
<bagman> ??
<nameo0> thy
<bagman> I recently reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 using wubi and when I select the option to boot into Ubuntu fromt he windows bootloader it boots into the grub command line and i can do nothing, please help
<epinky> Milp: llutz: I'd suggest to backup and restart once again, however this must be considered as a last resource, maybe llutz can recommend something else :)
<PiaFraus> bagman, this is known problem. I found solution on forums. I will try to find now for you
<bagman> thanks bro
<Milp> epinky oops, i just hit it D:
<llutz> epinky: unfortunately i cannot. ( i would have done before)
<Milp> epinky oh god the ssh daemon did not start, i cant access it anymore
<PiaFraus> badman, this was my problem and description is similar, as you did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339203
<PiaFraus> bagman, i mean
<epinky> Milp: yep, :( that's why I reccomended to backup
<bagman> PiaFraus, which post is the solution
<BenG92> I can't load Ubuntu 9.10 anymore, and it comes up with this error: [ 1.551839] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3) any ideas? Installed with Wubi and running in recovery mode doesn't work
<Djassan> Hi!Could anyone help me?In version 9.10 networkmanager connect to wifi,but only for 1-2 minutes,and after that time connection broke(go to reconect).Sorry for my english.
<canthus13> Just how does one post with gwibber?  I can reply, but I can't find any way to post.
<scyx> hi. can anyone point me to a place in the boot process on karmic where i can insert a command BEFORE the networking interfaces have been upped? i'm trying to do a ifconfig... command on wlan0 without having to down the device first
<mdk> can i get help in here?
<bagman> mdk just ask your question
<Milp> epinky you dont happen to know a trick to let me use parallels power panel to send any commands to the server?
<llutz> scyx: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d   too late?
<briMestone> Help, Ayuda, SOS... need help with ldap
 * Djassan kill himself(
<epinky> Milp: no :(
<PiaFraus> bagman, this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8444565&postcount=3
<bagman> oh ok thanks
<scyx> llutz: that looks good, i'll give it a try. can i just create a new script file in there or do i need to symlink it somewhere?
<llutz> scyx: both should work, i prefer scripts
<kiku> ciao
<baz_> so, I have been doing a little research and have discovered that xubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<kiku> ciao
<jonsg> Anyone got a vncserver xstartup file that works for 9.10 Netbook Remix? Want netbook launcher.
<erUSUL> !it | kiku
<ubottu> kiku: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<baz_> so how do I get rid of cups without aptitude removing the whole xfce desktop????????
<tritium> baz_: the xfce desktop you see being removed is simply a meta-package.  It won't remove the actual packages.
<erUSUL> baz_: why do you want to uninstall cups ?
<mdk> Ok so i have an old CRT monitor im running karmic and dual booting with xp as my slave xp runs at 800x600 and ubuntu before the graphics card is installed runs at 800x600, however when i install my graphics card gForce 5500 it sticks my resolution at 640x480, i have tried editing my xorg.conf i've tried adding modelines ive trawled google for weeks but i just cant find a fix
<baz_> well i read that cups has a lot of security holes, also i wont use it as i never use a printer.
<erUSUL> mdk: tried with « gksudo nvidia-settings » ?
<erUSUL> baz_: just disable it on boot? « sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove »
<baz_> mdk: what graphics driver are you using?
<nightfrog> mdk: install the drivers
<mdk> ive installed the drivers
<mdk> im using
<okan_> i have problem with flash
<mdk> 173.14
<nightfrog> mdk: what drivers
<baz_> okan_: is it with full screen playback?
<Milp> llutz epinky thanks for the help, guess only the hosting company might be able to help me now. gonna try that tomorrow, maybe they can fix ssh for me
<okan_> baz no! problem is about multimedia programs
<panther009> Hi room
<mdk> nightfrog, i installed 173. whatever through ENVY
<nightfrog> mdk: envy sucks
<nightfrog> mdk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971 use that
<epinky> Milp: you're welcome and good luck
<panther009> does ubuntu have a firewall
<erUSUL> mdk: use « gksudo nvidia-settings » to configure the screen then use the save X configuration file button
<erUSUL> !firewall | panther009
<ubottu> panther009: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<panther009> Iwell I was just trying to locate it from the DNOME desktop
<panther009> GNOME
<nightfrog> mdk: i have install many different nvidias including that one from that guide and they work perfectly. envy and ubuntus drivers arent the best ways.
<Jeruvy> what is a good firewall log tool/program?
<panther009> I cannot find it in in the menu
<erUSUL> panther009: you want a graphical one? install gufw
<mdk> yeh nightfrog i will give it a go if it works i will kiss you
<panther009> In Fedora it had it
<panther009> ok
<nightfrog> mdk: do EXACTLY as it says. dont skip steps cuz you think you dont need to
<panther009> Gufw? is a seperate firewall?
<erUSUL> panther009: is a gui for ufw
<mdk> yeh i'll do it to the letter
<Jeruvy> panther009: just a gui to ufw, you could use firestarter also.
<baz_> erUSUL: i was hoping to uninstall it to save disk space, so i can turn into a image, just in case i screw my install up., yesterday i tried installing compiz with the xfce desktop and eventually i lost the keyboard in various applications and all my windows lost their borders.
<panther009> ok..well I am very new to this :)
<panther009> I had used Fedora in the past and liked it very much..but it was too slow for me
<baz_> erUSUL: so, i am trying to get rid of some software so i can make a compressed image of my current install to fall back on in case something like yesterday happens again.
<erUSUL> baz_: then as tritium said the xfce-desktop is just a metapackage
<panther009> how do I install firestarter in Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !software | panther009
<ubottu> panther009: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<joe__> anyone have experience with MAKEDEV
<Darck> Qual programa p/ gravar descktop no ubuntu??
<epinky> !br| Darck
<ubottu> Darck: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<panther009> Where is Add\Remove in the applications?
<panther009> I cannot see it
<h00k> panther009: it is now Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<panther009> IS it Ubuntu SOftware Centre
<epinky> panther009: or  look for Synaptic Manager
<panther009> :) thanks
<mdk> nightfrog what if it says about gcc being 4.3 not 4.4
<nightfrog> mdk: when your installing the driver?
<okan_> i have problem about flash player
#ubuntu 2009-12-30
<mdk> yeh
<panther009> Ok I found firestarter
<mdk> when you install it in tty
<nightfrog> is the system up to date?
<mdk> yeh
<mdk> im 9.10
<panther009> Now when I proceed it says NOt available in current data
<Milp> Hmm do hosting companies allow customers to access the physical server itself if you cant connect to it anymore? Or will they service it if theres no other way?
<JoeSomebody> hi, my shares are going away or to sleep or something on my ntfs drives (on karmic) how do i fix this?
<JoeSomebody> when i start/stop samba i get  * Stopping Samba daemons  start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 1337: No such process
<erUSUL> joe__: MAKEDEV is not needed anymore dev files are created by udev
<unop> Milp, some do, some don't - depends on your SLA
<JoeSomebody> 1337 was missing and likely was my problem?
<Milp> unop SLA?
<unop> Milp, Service Agreement
<joe__> erUSUL, thanks I will read up
<nightfrog> mdk: i had that problem last week on a 5400 and booted into the latest kernel and didnt have that problem
<Milp> unop ooh ok, gotta read that thanks
<epinky> Milp: if it's a dedicated server they should
<mdk> ah i should be fine then
<Milp> epinky nope, only a virtual one :/
<erUSUL> joe__: would help if you said what you are trying to do
<nightfrog> mdk: if you can continue just continue
<epinky> Milp: VPS?
<JoeSomebody> cummon i cant be the only one
<mdk> i just thought i had to edit my menu.lst because it mixed up my kernals so it might work this time
<Milp> epinky but maybe theyll agree to fix it/let me fix it if i agree to upgrade to a dedicated one
<Milp> yep epinky
<JoeSomebody> i been asking you guys since yesterday
<joe__> I need to run Xfbdev and it needs a /dev/fb0
<nightfrog> mdk: nah
<erUSUL> joe__: did you loaded your framebuffer driver?
<nightfrog> JoeSomebody: not everyone uses samba so maybe no one here knows
<mersault> Hello. I'm trying to install mythbuntu, but the installer can't see my hard disk. I've replicated the problem with a vanilla ubuntu install cd. gparted can see the hard disk though. anyone have any ideas?
<panther009> It does ot allow me to install anything from the Add\Remove
<panther009> It keeps saying Not Available In Current Data
<joe__> erUSUL, should it need it its part of Kdrive, I actaully thought it would just run
<joe__> I have been using Kdrive Xvesa and it just runs
<erUSUL> joe__: what graphic card do you have? mayve you have to load vesafb atifb or whatever
<LuisGMarine> anyone for 100% that banshee is going to be replacing rhythmbox in 10.04?
<erUSUL> !lucid | LuisGMarine
<ubottu> LuisGMarine: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<epinky> panther009: open a terminal and type: "sudo apt-get update" , then retry
<nightfrog> LuisGMarine: would be nice since banshee is nicer
<alloosh1> cant see the folders located at /home/user/public_html when I browse to it, I see only the files, but directories are not there
<LuisGMarine> nightfrog, for real.  I had to upgrade this laptops install from 8.04 to 9.10 just to use 1.5 >.>
<Laeborg> I have some files on one server, that I need to move over to another server (will run this as cronjob) but how? the file must be moved not copied
<mdk> Please insert the disc labelled
<mdk>  'Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)'
<mdk> in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter
<nightfrog> LuisGMarine: fresh install?
<joe__> erUSUL, I dont know its an embedded system Im working on. Xvesa just handled it. I need touch support so I built Tslib, it's compalining of no /dev/fb0
<mdk> urm i updated through synaptic
<erUSUL> use scp then remove the files
<Laeborg> maybe passwordless ssh, i was thinking, but not sure how to setup
<erUSUL> mdk: disable the cdrom in the sources. System>Admin...>software Sources first tab
<LuisGMarine> nightfrog, lol yea.  I was doing the whole upgrade from 8.04 > 8.10 then I went to upgrade to jaunty but I figured just do a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10
<vdubhack> whats the easiest way to find all installed progs. including ones you compiled yourself. I just want to get a list of everything I have installed
<nightfrog> mdk: disable the cdrom in your software sources
<erUSUL> Laeborg: use public key auth. the web is full of how tos about passwordless ssh
<vduck> is right place for install trouble?
<nightfrog> LuisGMarine: saved yourself alot of headaches
<erUSUL> !clone | vdubhack
<ubottu> vdubhack: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vduck> my new thinkpad doesn't like whatever video drivers come on the disk
<Laeborg> erUSUL, but how do I have files via ssh?
<panther009> epinky...thanks :)
<evilsherpa> morning all, um, has anyone here successfully connected to their NAS from an Ubuntu machine, i used to have it connected but did a clean install after a few years and now am unable to get it all together
<bastid_raZor> !wifi > n00p
<ubottu> n00p, please see my private message
<vdubhack> but wont doing it that way leave out what I manually installed and configured?
<erUSUL> Laeborg: i allways thought scp could do this --> scp user1@server1:/path/to/files user2@server2:/path/to/destination/folder
<epinky> panther009: no problem
<n00p> better yet, bastid_raZor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=899926&postcount=24
<LuisGMarine> nightfrog, yeah I noticed that when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and I couldn't resize any windows ... I kenw something was deff wrong
<n00p> bastid_raZor: please tell me what the type of &who is.
<corleone> Is there a batery indicator in ubuntu netbook remix?
<LuisGMarine> anyhow unetbootin is ready, bbl
<panther009> so would I have to quit everything and do it? because right now its stuck at zero and is saying waiting for other software managers to quit
<Laeborg> erUSUL, if I want to do this on server1 i dont need user1@server1 right?
<nightfrog> LuisGMarine: its always recommended to do fresh installs
<ozzloy> !automate
<bastid_raZor> n00p: please keep you comments in this channel and not in a PM
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<erUSUL> Laeborg: i thought that you said they where two remote servers you access from your desktop/laptop
<n00p> bastid_raZor: why, weren't you the one who started that trash with your <bastid_raZor> n00p don't be such a noob?
<Laeborg> ye it is, but i need the command to be runned on server 1 and not involving my desktop
<lvlefisto> oh, nevermind, i found it
<lvlefisto> thanks
<erUSUL> Laeborg: ok; then you are right.
<vduck> I have a Thikpad SL510, and I can't get the video working to install 9.10
<mupa> hello everyone. I need help with my usb wifi adapter. when I start ubuntu it asks me to enter the password for the password ring, but I don't want to do this every time I boot up
<vduck> Any body?
<vduck> Is there a better place to look for help?
<mdk> sorry nightfrog could i get that link again?
<bastid_raZor> n00p: troll much?
<n00p> bastid_raZor: I have another one of these wireless cards. Would you like one?
<erUSUL> vduck: you can try using  vga boot parameter
<erUSUL> !boot | vduck
<ubottu> vduck: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Laeborg> erUSUL, scp is copy/past, i need it to be deleted from server2 after end transfer
<n00p> Perhaps you'll have less trouble getting it up and running ;) but I doubt it, they're very buggy.
<erUSUL> vduck: vga=791 gives a 1024x768@16bit should work on most systems for installing
<n00p> you can call me noob and dick sucker in my pvts all you like bastid_raZor... but it won't make me blush
<erUSUL> Laeborg: make an script that first copy the files then removes them
<erUSUL> n00p: bastid_raZor please stop
<mMezquitale> !ot | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vduck> ah - and I can set the video options before running the installer (don't really want to burn another cd)
<panjol> nbvnbv
<erUSUL> vduck: yes read the page i linked
<Martinp23> lc
<puckman> can anyone tell me how to use ext3 instead of ext4 when installing ubuntu?
<edbian> I'm looking into starting a new free email account that I can use with evolution.  What do you guys use?
<erUSUL> edbian: gmail
<edbian> erUSUL: is gmail reliable?  Is there ever down time?
<biggerfisch> hi, every time I login, I get errors with 3 of my applets that say 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_VinagreApplet".' , 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MultiLoadApplet".' ,and The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<erUSUL> edbian: have been for me.
<mMezquitale> edbian, i use gmail
<spacebison2> puckman: it's under advanced settings when you go to choose the partition.
<B3rz3rk3r> puckman, you should just leave the default settings when installing a new version of Ubuntu. easy :)
<vduck> thanks erUSUL.
<erUSUL> vduck: no problem
<edbian> mMezquitale: And what is your experiance with it?  Totally awesome??
<B3rz3rk3r> puckman, just make sure its a fresh install and not upgrade
<puckman> B3rz3rk3r: thanks but there is an issue with Ubuntu 9.10, ext4 and PS3
<TroN-0074> can somebody please tell me what to type in terminal to figure out what type of video card this PC has?
<erUSUL> TroN-0074: lspci | grep -i vga
<mMezquitale> edbian, its ok because i can configure more than one e-mail account, just dont just pop3, you have to use imap
<TroN-0074> thanks
<puckman> B3rz3rk3r: found it, its installing on ext3 now, hope that works, this is my 5th reinstall today and it take AGES on PS3
<mMezquitale> edbian, i also use gmail on my phone so my phone can automatically check if I have e-mail every 5~10 minutes
<edbian> I'm just nervous to dump even more of my self into google.  They're big enough
<nightfrog> mdk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971
<mdk> thanks
<edbian> mMezquitale: That is what I'm going to do but with evolution on my desktop
<spacebison2> TroN-0074: lspci
<erUSUL> edbian: then use hotmail ;) they have pop3 now iirc
<B3rz3rk3r> puckman, installing on PS3 is rather experimental im guessing?
<bastid_raZor> puckman: #ubuntu-ps3 if i remember correctly
<MrAlexandro> B3rz3rk3r: is it even possible?
<fizk_> hey guys,    shouldn't this output be empty:  diff -wBNru -x"/root/a1/*" /root/a1/a2 /root/a1/b1  ??
<puckman> bastid_raZor: ah nice one, did not know, thanks!!!
<B3rz3rk3r> MrAlexandro, yes, perfectly possible
<Laeborg> erUSUL, can I get a perl script to auto type the ssh password?
<puckman> bastid_raZor: no on there
<fujimitsu> ubuntu on ps3 is no better than its default system really
<nightfrog> Laeborg: perl can do anything :-)
<erUSUL> Laeborg: do not think so. you could use a expect script.
<Hillshum> What could cause some apps, like wget and Chrome, to have very slow DNS lookups?
<mMezquitale> Laeborg, if you dont want to use a password use keys, it's more secure but you can only log in remotely from whatever machine have their ssh keys configured
<puckman> fujimitsu: eh? Game OS lets you play games, Ubuntu on my PS3 will give me a backup system in case my laptop dies on me.
<erUSUL> Laeborg: but as i said earlier (and mMezquitale is saying too) use key pairs
<fujimitsu> suit yourself. i rather use ps3 for its intended purpose
<Laeborg> Okay, that is called "passwordless ssh" also, right?
<aletheia84> for a new ubuntu user is it better for me to install the current long term support version or the latest non long term support version?
<TroN-0074> can sobody share on how to configure xorg.conf for an ATI video car? my desktop effects are super slow
<MrAlexandro> fujimitsu: can you play the games on it under ubuntu. or will it dual boot or something?
<erUSUL> Laeborg: that's a good google search --> "passwordless ssh"
<puckman> fujimitsu: thanks for the helpful suggestions.
<fujimitsu> MrAlexandro: it would be like a dual boot system
<macman> hello all just a quick question i want to make sure im doing this right .. to convert an avi or mpg to dvd format i do d ffmpeg -i <filename> -aspect <whatever> -target ntsc-dvd <filename> ... then i do a dvdauthor -o <folder> -t <filename.mpg> .. after that i can burn with k9copy or a normal burner to dvd correct ?
<jarray52> I have a zip drive on an old computer. It appears under places in Ubuntu 9.10 Computer. Is there any way to determine the capacity of the drives that this computer uses?
<biggerfisch> does anyone know why several gnome panel applets would encounter errors on login, but after re-adding them they run fine until I next login?
<Hillshum> Hmm. It seems to be an ipv6/AAAA DNS issue
<spacebison2> aletheia84: I'd go with the newer one unless you're using it in some sort of production environment
<TroN-0074> can sobody share on how to configure xorg.conf for an ATI video car? my desktop effects are super slow I will appreciate it
<Laeborg> erUSUL, should I generate the key on server 1 (the one i need to connect to the other) or on server 2?
<jarray52> argh... meant to say.. I have a zip drive on an old computer. It appears under places in Ubuntu 9.10 Computer. Is there any way to determine the capacity of the disks that this zip drive uses?
<mMezquitale> Laeborg, I have a guide that will help you set up your passwordless ssh login, if youre interested
<aletheia84> thanks spacebison2.  another question though.  as the versions progress do you need better hardware to keep up with the new versions, because I have a 10 year old toshiba laptop
<njsharkracer> anyone know of a better pinball game for ubuntu then emilia pinball?  the game is seriously lacking.
<erUSUL> Laeborg: you should generate the key in server1 if i understood your use case
<Laeborg> Thank you, mMezquitale
<Hillshum> TroN-0074: What driver are you using?
<spacebison2> aletheia84: yeah too a point, you might have issues getting a new distro to run on something that old though, if at all. I can only tell to to try it and see.
<cabrey> anybody know how i can tell what is taking up the majority of the memory?
<spacebison2> aletheia84: you might try xubuntu
<TroN-0074> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250
<erUSUL> cabrey: ram ?
<aletheia84> thanks for the help spacebison
<cabrey> erUSUL, yep
<erUSUL> cabrey: probably disk cache. run "free" on a terminal
<cabrey> erUSUL, it isn't as indicated by htop, but i'll try that anyway
<biggerfisch> cabrey: run system moniter from the sysem -> administration menu and sort the list by ram usage
<erUSUL> cabrey: if you are using htop. hit M (capital) to order process by memory usage
<Laeborg> Thank you so much, erUSUL and mMezquitale! :D
<cabrey> erUSUL, yea Firefox was the largest, but even without it Ubuntu's ram usage is absurd
<johnyjj2> hello :)
<erUSUL> cabrey: free memory is wasted memory. what is free memory good for?
<erUSUL> !ram
<ubottu> A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<cabrey> erUSUL, I want to use virtualbox smoothly
<erUSUL> cabrey: what was the free result ? what amount appears as cached ?
<johnyjj2> may i ask somebody for help with not working microphone in ubuntu, please?
<cabrey> erUSUL, my entire system has come to a screeching halt because the swap had to be used
<biggerfisch> cabrey: on the contrary, my ubuntu uses ram more efficiently than systems with m$ and twice the RAM
<cabrey> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/d550e17d7
<coz_> johnyjj2,  did you open alsamixer in the terminal and see if anything is muted first?
<cabrey> biggerfisch, trust me, i know. this is something weird about Ubuntu this time. I've been fine with it on other systems
<johnyjj2> i enter sound recorder, press red button, it doesn't do anything (it is still zero seconds), i press red button again and it asks me "save the recording?"
<erUSUL> cabrey: so you have 2 GiB and one is used and the other one is cached seems pretty normal to me
<johnyjj2> it doesnt' record
<Laeborg> Uh thought I just could 'scp ......' in my perl script, but no :/
<nameo0> how can you view the drivers installed on your computer?
<panther009> Is it possible to add the trash can on your desktop
<cabrey> erUSUL, i'm running xchat and gnome-terminal, doesn't seem normal. 850megs for 2 programs? (plus DE obviously)
<erUSUL> Laeborg: a bash script looks better suited
<njsharkracer> my laptop barely ever uses more then 300MiB of ram of 2.4GiB available with ubuntu
<coz_> johnyjj2,  if you want to talk to someone specifically...type the first 3 letters of their nickname and then press Tab button on the keyboard untill you get the right nick
<biggerfisch> panther009: look in the bottom right corner :)
<coz_> johnyjj2,  this will alert that person
<erUSUL> cabrey: and what did htop showed ?
<panther009> :) actually I had created a new one and deleted it :(
<panther009> I thought it was on the desktop
<biggerfisch> panther009: mine at least, is on my bottom panel
<panther009> thats good
<cabrey> erUSUL, http://imgur.com/g037j.jpg
<johnyjj2> coz_: thanks for the info, i don't know anybody here and my microphone doesn;'t work. I thought I can enter this channel and maybe somebody will know how to fix my problem :)
<panther009> Wonder why its not on the desktop
<coz_> johnyjj2,  ok first open a terminal   and type     alsamixer
<coz_> johnyjj2,   see if anything is muted
<coz_> johnyjj2,  or see if any of the volume sliders are set off
<johnyjj2> i did it previously, some of those were max, some not - i made all of them max, but it didn't help
<TroN-0074> can sobody share on how to configure xorg.conf for an ATI video card? my desktop effects are super slow with an ATI.  I will appreciate it
<coz_> johnyjj2,   ok dont forget about nicks..... the channel you should probably be asking in is the #alsa channel   so where you type here just type     /join #alsa
<johnyjj2> coz_: i also made everything max in those settings which can be run by clicking right button on sound icon near system clock
<baz_> anyone got a answer for this: sudo chrt -v --fifo 99 audacious2
<baz_> pid 2223's new scheduling policy: SCHED_FIFO
<baz_> pid 2223's new scheduling priority: 99
<baz_> Aborted
<FloodBot4> baz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> cabrey: you did not sort them by memory usage. 01:32 < erUSUL> cabrey: if you are using htop. hit M (capital) to order process by memory usage
<biggerfisch> panther009: right-click on your desktop and select "create launcher" enter the command "nautilus trash:///" in the correct field and there you go!
<cabrey> erUSUL, yes it is, look again
<erUSUL> cabrey: sorry i was looking in the VIRT columm :(
<bastid_raZor> panther009: there is a way to show it on the desktop.. let me find the right path in gconf-editor
<scyx> can anyone point me to a place in the boot process on karmic where i can insert a command BEFORE the networking interfaces AND networkmanager have been upped? i'm trying to do a ifconfig hw ether [mac] command on wlan0 without having to down the device and killing networkmanager first
<scyx> tried putting it in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d as suggested earlier, but that doesn't work
<panther009> thanks bastid
<erUSUL> cabrey: sorry i do not see anything staning out as a waster
<cabrey> erUSUL, that's what is confusing me
<bastid_raZor> panther009: in terminal type: gconf-editor then navigate to apps>nautilus>desktop you'll see a check box for trash_icon_visible
<norbi> hy, my little brother has formatted his linux partitions, the grub has gone, he needs to boot up his windows, can you sugest a solution?
<erUSUL> norbi: with the windows install cd boot into recovery console run « fixmbr » more details in ##windows
<norbi> thank you a lot!
<TroN-0074> where can I find "Restricted Drivers Manager" in ubuntu 9.04?
<cabrey> erUSUL, i think the odd behavior actually may have to do with compiz
<jtaji> TroN-0074: Hardware Drivers
<norbi> and with linux boot cd this cannot be repaired?
<TroN-0074> thanks
<biggerfisch> TroN-0074: System -> Hardware Drivers
<eric_3> hey guys i was wondering how to access a WLAN on Xubuntu w/ no tool bars. Can you help me?
<erUSUL> norbi: no; if you removed linux from the harddisk  and plan to use only windows
<chris_> hello fellow ubuntu users
<biggerfisch>  TroN-0074: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers sorry
<ZipTye> Hello everyone
<baz_> eric_3:depends on your wireless card...
<spacebison> TroN-0074: what sort of effects are you trying to run? that card may not be powerful enough to handle them well.
<eric_3> k how does it depend
<baz_> eric_3:i have a broadcom 4306 that for some odd reason, iwconfig doesnt like it
<norbi> erUSUL: ok, i understand, he wondered why i like linux, and he tried it, but very fast he needs windows back :))
<eric_3> SMC networks.
<TroN-0074> I have seem another PC running with a better speed
<njsharkracer> has anyone tried the 185 or 190 nvidia restricted drivers yet on karmic?  it never installs fully for me in hardware drivers and i just end up going back to 185 drivers.
<njsharkracer> oops i meant 190 or 195 drivers
<LuisGMarine> njsharkracer, no but it did crash my computer back home
<TroN-0074> I own a thinkpad T41 and I have seem a T30 doing lot better
<Quan-Time> njsharkracer: not tried em.. BUT why install new ones if the old ones didnt break ? i still get great FPS in tf2 / steam games..
<eric_3> how can i switch wlan's
<canthus13> baz_: Eh? my 4306 is a bit slow, but it works great.
<eric_3> ?
<njsharkracer> Quan-Time: what game is tf2?  and when play even simple games such as tuxracer taxes the video card like crazy, and it's not that old of a laptop video card.  geforce 7150
<eric_3>  hey guys i was wondering how to access a WLAN on Xubuntu w/ no tool bars. Can you help me?
<baz_> eric_3: well, i have a broadcom 4306, when i try and use it via the command line for some reason, after my card has associated with the wireless access point, it disassociates, yet with network manager (which sits on a toolbar), i have no problems
<eric_3> i am currently connected to a WLAN but i want to switch to another WLAN
<fractalis_> eric_3: iwconfig I believe addresses your problem, though I don't know the arguments off hand.
<baz_> eric_3:first wireless card i have seen to do this, however i have seen the same error in other posts on the net, all unanswered (some crap about reason code=3)
<eric_3> see i want to know how to do it from command line
<marens> eric_3 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicd_%28Linux_Network_Manager%29
<RedLance> What I want to do, is give telnet like access to an old BBS door game that runs under dos.  Any ideas?
<eric_3> i tried iwconfig
<spacebison> njsharkracer: That's a pretty low end card though, I have it and it's a bit slow on some compiz effects
<eric_3> it just lists
<baz_> eric_3: open a shell and do "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<baz_> eric_3: providing your wireless card is on wlan0, you will get a list of access points
<eric_3> i am not admin
<njsharkracer> spacebison: which laptop do you have with the same video card as me?
<baz_> eric_3:hence, why you need sudo
<eric_3> i am on a link previously listed please do not post to me
<fractalis_> Does anyone know the short-cuts to switch desktops in KDE?
<baz_> eric_3: you can't change access points without being able to run sudo or as root.
<LuisGMarine> eric_3, what exactly is yoru problem?
<ardchoille> fractalis: you need to ask in #kubuntu
<spacebison> njsharkracer: it's in a cheap HP pavillion I bought almost two years ago.
<fractalis_> ardchoille: Better yet, I searched Google like I should have done in the first place. Sorry to bother you.
<minimec> fractalis_: isn't  it <ctrl><alt>arrow left/right with all the desktops?
<fractalis_> minimec: <Ctrl>-F{#} accomplishes what I was looking for. Thanks though.
<canthus13> minimec: That's compiz.
<eric_3> i am trying to switch ti another WLAN but i do not have a toolbar so i don't have the network applet
<minimec> fractalis_: You switch desktops with gnome, xfce, kde, e17 like that ...
<ardchoille> fractalis: It was no bother, I wanted you to get the best answer :)
<njsharkracer> spacebison: mine is a dv2615nr, if you have the same laptop as me got any ubuntu pointers for it?  I've only been messing with linux for a month now, and I also bought this laptop about 2 years ago.
<canthus13> njsharkracer: The motherboard is flaky.
<Quan-Time_> njsharkracer: tf2 = team fortress 2 (half life 2 game on steam)
<eric_3> i have been able to switch access points in the past because i have the right givin to me by admin
<eric_3> maybe you guys could just help me get my toolbars back.
<canthus13> eric_3: YOu deleted BOTH your panels?
<bastid_raZor> eric_3: xfce4-panel  in a terminal. that should start them
<eric_3> no i logged on and now they are gone
<canthus13> eric_3: Hmm.
<eric_3> I will try command
<njsharkracer> canthus13: i have never had a problem with the motherboard on my laptop.  only problem i had with it in 2 years is upgrading the wireless card from a broadcom to atheros chipset but was fixed with a bios upgrade.
<nmartin> Hey.. can anyone help me with an Eclipse PDT issue?
<jolaren> ;/
<Doonz> hey guys, does anyone have a guide to write a init script. Im trying to have it open irssi, deluged in a screen session under one user. as well as another script to start up deluge in screen under a different user
<spacebison> njsharkracer: I think mines a dv6700, I'm not sure though. I've run ubuntu 8.04, 9.04 and 9.10 is on it now. It's kind of a toss up between 9.04 and 9.10 as to which ran the best. But I haven't really done much outside of the basic install and that's always worked fine for me.
<ipatrol> How can I get that graphical sudo window to come up?
<jellow> ipatrol: gksudo
<eric_3> the command works thankyou! bastid razor
<nmartin> Does anyone know where to find this: "org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.feature.feature.group"
<jellow> ipatrol: opps gksu
<protojay> hey, do i need any specail programs to unpack multi-part rar files?
<eric_3> good bye and thankyou!
<njsharkracer> spacebison: ah okay, i have a knack for fiddling with stuff and trying to improve it or use the latest stuff, hence wanting to try the 190 or 195 nvidia drivers to see any improvement.
<ipatrol> jellow: gksudo works, thx
<canthus13> njsharkracer: I didn't for a couple of years.. Then it started shutting down randomly, the wireless completely disappeared, and now it's at the point that it won't power up.  Apparently, most of the pavillions made in the last 3 years are suceptible to this. SOmething to do with poorly soldered chipsets. also causes overheating.
<ipatrol> where does su != sudo ?
<njsharkracer> protojay: you shouldn't, i haven't messed with multipart rars in linux yet, but in windows you just open the first rar, extract the files and the archive manager should just pull the rest of the data from other other parts automatically.
<bastid_raZor> njsharkracer: the same goes for Ubuntu
<njsharkracer> canthus13: thanks for the heads up.  luckily i haven't had a problem yet considering that when I was running winblows on this laptop i was always overclocking the video chipset on here.
<protojay> njsharkracer, i see
<jimmy_> asdf
<jimmy_>  /server efnet
<jimmy_> hahaha
<baz_> anyone here have experience with chrt aborting commands?
<baz_> trying to give audcious the cpu time it needs to not stutter or dropout!
<baz_> but chrt aborts the command with no explantion whatsoever
<progre55> hi people! I want to set a password on boot, but while starting up, it shows two keys only, F9 - Boot based setup (or startup) and F10 ROM based setup (or startup, dont remember). Any other keys dont work (Del, F2). Any suggestions, please?
<progre55> btw, HP Compaq 7300
<jellow> ipatrol: Its an "extra" layer of sercurity , by setting a time limit ( mins ) also it does not mess up file permissions look at man su and man sudo for more info
<shyam_k> nebody understanding korean language here?
<Pelo> what file do I look for to share a folder on a CLI system ?
<opticon> for bind9 and apache is their a gui frontend that can be installed for easier management
<Pelo> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<shyam_k> oh! thanks
<shyam_k>  
<Pelo> ;-)
<minimec> progre55: So in fact you want to access your BIOS... Try F2 or Del at after you pressed the on button
<shyam_k> Pelo: i found a korean string in one program i am working on and google translate is not good enough;-)
<spacebison> protojay: I extracted multi part rars in ubuntu just fine with out install anything else
<Pelo> shyam_k, the Korean channel is the bst I can do
<progre55> minimec, those I tried, but no use..
<shyam_k> Pelo: yeah asking there.. thanks for the link:)
<progre55> minimec, but let me try once more :)
<progre55> brb
<eliot_> anyone know how to get kdenlive to render with different video formats other then avi?
<fongoul> I would like some help with mysql on ubuntu server 9.04
<vduck> erUSUL
<vduck> back again
<vduck> I can't find a mode that works
<Pelo> shyam_k, an other possibility would be to google for a facutly of korean studies at some univ. and see if they have a mailing list or an irc channel
<vduck> and I've been trying quite a few
<toenailTL> got a question about xp and ubuntu 9.04 sharing files. Installed samba and it see's the windows network (LAN) and everything is configured on the windows end but when clicking on Lan via Ubuntu it says unable to mount location
<vduck> from the "safe video" (on f4
<vduck> to vga= umm.. 771, 791
<vduck> 772
<vduck> I'm wondering if I'm setting the option in the wrong way?
<vduck> or if there's a magic number I need to guess
<minimec> progre55: It's F10 on old HP/Compcacs 'ROM' based setup
<fongoul> I have a mysql install that doesn't start at boot, but runs fine when manually started, any ideas?
<vduck> I booted into knoppix and ran hwinfo
<vduck> it gave some strange results
<mahngiel> progre55: still trying to figure out how to get to the bios menu?
<Pelo> vduck, I've only seen the last few lines, but are you trying to change the console resolution ? freom grub ? it's not the same way it was in grub1, now we are using grub 2 , quite different
<ipatrol> Why can I use sudo but su raises an authentication error?
<toenailTL> ive used ubuntu a while back but getting back into it so kinda forgot stuff
<vduck> --framebuffer produced a flurry of text but no results
<Hillshum> ipatrol: su wants the root password, which is not set
<vduck> I'm trying to install 9.10 on a thinkpad (SL510)
<vduck> and it's not likeing the graphics
<mahngiel>       Hillshum: you HAVE to set some password for root
<ipatrol> Hillshum: How do I set it?
<fongoul> ipatrol, try sudo su it works for me
<ipatrol> It works
<vduck> I'm trying to set in with the live cd, so I guess not grub.I don't know how the cd works
<ipatrol> But how could I set the root password?
<Hillshum> mahngiel: huh? I don't have a root password set
<bastid_raZor> !root | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hillshum> ipatrol: use the passwd command
<toenailTL> got a question about xp and ubuntu 9.04 sharing files. Installed samba and it see's the windows network (LAN) and everything is configured on the windows end but when clicking on Lan via Ubuntu it says unable to mount location any ideas
<vduck> that's not bad
<booksbuggy> can someone tell me waht do i do if i want to completely reinstall alsa?
<vduck> the "there is no root" that's pretty clever
<mahngiel>   Hillshum: how did you get around not having a root pw?
<edbian> Where is the best and smartest place to buy a domain name?
<helpanoob> domainmonster
<mahngiel> !best | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jellow> ipatrol: its sudo -i to enable root , but its not recommened
<Hillshum> mahngiel: I've just used sudo like most all Ubuntu users
<fongoul> booksbugy:try sudo apt-get install alsa
<njsharkracer> edbian: godaddy.com
<vduck> ubuntu handles root a little strange
<mahngiel> Hillshum: and have never been prompted for a pw?
<vduck> the first account you set up, use that password to enable sudo
<helpanoob> edbian: http://www.domainmonster.com/
<Hillshum> mahngiel: sudo uses your user password
<vduck> sudo <command>
<bastid_raZor> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<baz_> google is not your friend with chrt
<vduck> it will ask for the password
<baz_> !chrt
<mahngiel>   Hillshum: of course. perhaps i joined this convo a bit late...
<Hillshum> vduck: Your user password, not root
<vduck> use the one from the account you set up at install
<fongoul> edebian: free dns at dyndns.com
<Hillshum> vduck: Right, but that isn't root
<vduck> yeah
<vduck> I kow
<vduck> and term3 = term5
<yokobr> hey guys, i've unninstalled pulseaudio, and restarted alsa. Now i've lost my Volume icon =(
<mahngiel> let's not get stuck in semantics, people, let's just get to the point, really
<booksbuggy> well since my computer is having some weird No Sound problem
<vduck> I'm just trying to relate what to do .... the semantics will be left for those who understand what they are talking about
<vduck> (which isn't me)
<vduck> so, yeah
<Hillshum> The point was that su and sudo ask for two different passwords
<vduck> must have missed the first part
<vduck> is .. is this, like a home install?
<vduck> desktop, laptop, whatever
<vduck> only one (maybe two users)?
<booksbuggy> well ALSA won't even detect my audio card XCD
<fongoul> any one have a guess why my mysql install quit starting on boot?
<vduck> oh, duh, sorry
<vduck> he wants to get them to respond to the same password
<vduck> ? never mind. You guys have it well in hand
<vduck> my thing is with getting the graphics to work with the installer
<tking> Is it possible to sync m4v video podcasts to an ipod nano using some software, what software would that be?
<vduck> I'm wondering if there's anything odd about the thinkpad hardware
<vduck> WXGA - 24 bit color
<vduck> Intel GMA X4500 Dynamic Video
<vduck> does that sound wierd?
<toenailTL> got a question about xp and ubuntu 9.04 sharing files. Installed samba and it see's the windows network (LAN) and everything is configured on the windows end but when clicking on Lan via Ubuntu it says unable to mount location any ideas
<thingy> vduck: why dont you use a framebuffer console instead of the svga one?
<mahngiel> any capable hackers here??
<mahngiel> anybody know anything about .menus?
<gsr_> I used gparted to create a 1 gig partition to an external USB Drive (new partition was sdb1).  I then opened System->admin->USB STartup key, selected the new partition sdb1, and pressed format.  It formatted by entire drive, sdb0 and sdb1.  Does anyone know of any software to reverse a format?   it lasted about 3 seconds, so I have to believe it was a quick format
<vduck> uh... knoppix works, so let me try it
<vduck> Off to research
<ipatrol> My windows aren't showing up on the bottom menu
<bastid_raZor> ipatrol: window list, i think is the applet you need to add to that panel
<ipatrol> tried that, still no windows
<thingy> gsr_: look at gpart to see if it can guess your partitions again...http://linux.die.net/man/8/gpart what filessytems did you have on the disk?
<toenailTL> after installing samba do i have to configure it so that my xp pc can be mounted
<gsr_> thingy: i think it was ntfs
<bastid_raZor> ipatrol: that is the correct applet.
<thingy> gsr_: ok in which case..you need to look at using windows tools to sort this out
<ipatrol> but my windows are still not showing up
<toenailTL>  Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server
<shyam_k> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<xuruiyu2000> arm
<booksbuggy> somehow my system removes the two audio controller cards i have in my computer when it starts up
<booksbuggy> how do i reverse that function?
<nightfrog> define removes
<booksbuggy> lets see
<booksbuggy> i am in the KDE control Module right now
<booksbuggy> well it controls the audio controllers i have
<nightfrog> oh this is the point i jump ship since i dont know anything about kde
<booksbuggy> and both the nvidia CK804, and cmedia cmi8738 cards are disabled
<booksbuggy> my system uses kde for no reason
<booksbuggy> i am on gnome
<morf> does testdisk support ext4?
<nightfrog> huh?
<apn> morf: yes
<ipatrol> !kde | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<nightfrog> if you installed ubuntu and your in kde, you must have installed it
<booksbuggy> nightfrog, my system uses the kde controller for no reason
<booksbuggy> i use gnome
<divider> I need a bios reset for my laptop, need to find a tool. Can access operating system. to Enter bios setup requires password. AMI Bios by Megatrend
<ipatrol> !gnome | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ipatrol> do what ubottu said
<booksbuggy> ipatrol, i do have that installed
<nightfrog> ipatrol he must have installed a kde app
<nightfrog> gnome doesnt have kde apps. uninstall the kde app and see if that helps
<nightfrog> the kde and gnome sound apps might be conflicting
<booksbuggy> well currently that app is the only one that shows the two cards exist
<booksbuggy> looking for a gnome control module right now
<morf> apn, thanks. is the chance of recovering less or equal compared to ext3?
<fongoul> hello i have a problem with update-rc.d and mysql
<booksbuggy> the default hardware driver doesn't seem to detect the two cards at all
<mahngiel> what's the command to return your number pad? ctrl + alt + ??
<thingy> fongoul: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1053774.html
<cmwslw> ive tried suspend/hibernation on 3 different computers and none work - am I just unlucky?
<Tiders> Will my Ubuntu server be able to handle running a Teamspeak server?
<apn> morf: the same. ext3 is well established and tested, ext4 is pretty well tested and just getting established. both work as advertised.
<booksbuggy> going to restart be right back
<woodyjlw> cmwslw,  are they all alptops
<apn> cmwslw: there always is a reason. logs please.
<mahngiel> how do i return my number pad from an alternative mouse to a number pad again?
<yassine> anyone using virt-manager here?
<fongoul> thingy: I am trying your sugjestion
<divider> I need a bios recovery solution, I am on the laptop that needs it. Is there a program that can access an AMI bios and reset the SETUP password?
<cmwslw> woddyjlw: 1 desktop, 1 laptop, 1 netbook
<yassine> i'm wondering how to get the virt-manager to get to know that i have a br0 up and running that needs to be considered while creating a new guest system?
<fongoul> thingy: It worked like a charm, thank you
<Mene-Mene> Synaptic doesn't seem to be having its menus, it never had it's menus for me, but apparently I'm missing them, discovered this when I was looking at a tutorial.
<poot> damn, i got a big turtlehead pokin' out.
<mahngiel> go pump a grumpy
<ipatrol> is 1024 a priviliaged port?
<Mene-Mene> 9.04
<mahngiel> and think about how i get my numberpad back
 * poot shits
<woodyjlw> cmwslw,  if you are running on laptops or notebooks suspend and hibernation is not very good, I have been running ubuntu since 7.04 and I am on 8.10 now. I can not run any higher than 8.10 or my suspend is broke
<mahngiel> can i spam for a sec... looking for input on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367498
<ipatrol> !language > poot
<ubottu> poot, please see my private message
<Mene-Mene> I'm going through: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html except that Synaptic doesn't have a settings menu... i"m in 9.04
<neezer> wondering if anyone can help me with my mic on my HP dv6.
<mahngiel> by the way, ctrl+alt+num lock repairs your numberpad
<woodyjlw> cmwslw,  you may try to install 8.04 or 8.10 and see if that works
 * poot takes a shit
<mahngiel> Mene-Mene synaptic does, it's just not recognizeable
<Guest94494> mahngiel, perhaps the developers mailing list ?
<mahngiel> Mene-Mene you can update it in software soucres or... (hold on while i pull the file link)
<xytalamos> ich grüß euch
<mahngiel> Mene-Mene: /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the http://'s
<Mene-Mene> mahngiel, I just found out that I can get to the same place a different way, but why don't I have those menus?
<ipatrol> op?
<mahngiel> Mene-Mene: i don't know anything about jaunty
<mahngiel> anyways, i need to switch servers... bbl
<ipatrol> could an op please +q poot
<ipatrol> nmind
<tritium> He's gone, ipatrol.
<ipatrol> I just saw that
<ipatrol> channel lag
<jhouse_> Need help:  I've got a new system with an intel p55 chipset, which has a RAID 0/1/5/10 controller.  I have setup the controller for raid 10 (and have 4 750gb disks).  Win 7 sees the raid 10 system just fine as a 1.5 tb disk, but Ubuntu 9.10 is showing two 750gb disks (looks like it sees two raid 1 disks).  Any suggestions on how I get it to see one 1.5 tb disk?
<Sqeatz> I can't seem to get my tor to work correctly. Tips?
<Mene-Mene> Is that like a permaban on first offense?
<woodyjlw> I broke wicd after installing a poker game from add remove in my ubuntu and had to go back to network manager and every time I try to reinstall wicd it wont log into wireless networks. do I need to reset something first?
<Guest94494> jhouse_ is it a propery hardware raid or is it a software raid ?
<apn> Mene-Mene: is fashist world of today. just to prevent terrorism.
<Guest94494> facist, not fashist
<jhouse_> Guest94494 : it's in the intel p55 chipset (on the board)
<apn> Guest94494, my apologies.
<Guest94494> Did you setup the raid in bios or anything ?
<Sqeatz> Can anybody help me with my tor?
<mahngiel> your "tor"?/
<Sqeatz> It just stopped working randomly
<jhouse_> Guest94494: yes.  during bootup I define a raid 10 system, select the 4 disks, and it says it's all set.  windows 7 does see it as one large raid 10 system.  if I then reboot with the ubuntu 9.1 install cd in, when I get to the part about selecting the install disk, it shows 2 disks instead of one
<mofa> does anyone know how to get the sleep button on my keyboard actually make the computer go to sleep?
<Guest94494> jhouse_ I am not familiar with your raid array, but I know that sometimes companies sell "hardware raid" and the drivers are actually a software raid. So I would start by insuring that it is really a hardware raid
<Guest94494> after that I dunno, sorry :(
<mahngiel> mofa: i wouldn't recommend it. 9.10's sleep/hibernate is fcked
<apn> mofa: open your keyboard shortcuts preferences and it will be there.
<woodyjlw> when I reinstall wicd it remembers all old settings. how do I reset all settings to default so wicd dose not screw up again ?
<Guest94494> mofa => try using power management in system => preferences => power management
<vduck> I think you mean fscked
<apn> fscked would be fixed. maybe pre-fscked.
<vduck> or it's all fscked up?
<vduck> jk
<mofa> it goes to sleep just fine. i just want the keyboard button to work.
<vduck> last shot - can't get video working
<vduck> monitor shuts down
<Guest94494> mahngiel : I only use LTS, they work so much better, I test the release about once a month during the cycle and open lots of tickets. That way it works well for me :d
<vduck> tried shutting of framebuffer, tried setting it to low resolutions
<Guest94494> mofa => try using power management in system => preferences => power management
<vduck> don't work
<Guest94494> vduck, what video card you have ?
<haken> i have installed 9.10 and no sound any one help me ?
<mahngiel> Guest94494: fair enough.
<mahngiel> !alsa | haken
<ubottu> haken: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vduck> it's a laptop, so it's internal.. hang on
<Guest94494> vduck => sudo lspci
<vduck> Intel GMA x 4500 Dynamic?
<vduck> yeah, I can.. give me asecond to reboot
<mahngiel> g'damn it. i'm getting frustrated....
<Guest94494> vduck, paste your lspci -n here, does it say your video card works ?  : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Guest94494> mahngiel, what is causing you frustration ?
<mahngiel> Guest94494: can't find the source of the parent for the gnome menu bar
<vduck> intel moblie 4 chipset - rev7
<mahngiel> i'm trying now to find gnome-panel's source so i can sift through that
<Guest94494> still trying to get the bar modified ?
<vduck> I'm working on two laptops - copy and paste will be tricky, to say the least
<Gnurdux> so my sister is having a serious problem: when gnome is running, programs like amarok can't talk to her digital audio player (it's an MTP-based device, a Creative Zen X-fi)
<mahngiel> Guest94494: don't you think that'd be awesome?
<Guest94494> Nope :P
<vduck> The other laptop now has knoppix on it - the video card chokes on ubuntu
<mahngiel> Guest94494: well, i would enjoy it. call me an "over-tinkerer' if you will. i just got done chatting with some lucid dev's. gnome ain't even in the picture
<Guest94494> 5 years ago I would have said yes, but I like it to be easy to use
<Guest94494> really ?
<coz_> vduck,  which video card is it ???   lspci | grep -i vga
<mahngiel> indeed. his words were "it's a dead project"
<Guest94494> coz_ Intel GMA x 4500 Dynamic?
<coz_> Guest94494,  oh ok
<cab938_lappy> where can I put a script so it will run with root permissions onboot?
<wolter> is there an application that will copy my files to windows and rename special characters if necessary?
<mahngiel> i could get along just fine using just the little menu button ( like the start menu) but, hell, if it exists, it ought to be customized
<wolter> windows ntfs sorry
<cab938_lappy> I'm trying to make a vm that installs all of its pkgs automatically
<vduck> like I said, it spit out "intel moblie 4 chipset - rev7
<mahngiel> and instead of adding drawers to the panel, why not add a menu to the menu bar?? why should i only have 3 constantly named "apps, places, and system" 'tis the mind of a *nix convert
<Guest94494> cab938_lappy, what you running your VM on? Amazon ? VMWare ?
<vduck> intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated chraphics controller rev 7
<e-i-k-e> has somebody the time to help me with a bash schript
<e-i-k-e> ***script
<woodyjlw> can anyone tell me how to reset network settings? wicd broke and I have removed it but if I install again it remembers old settings and I want to clear them out
<mahngiel> O.o
<cab938_lappy> Guest94494, vmware, building the vm with ubuntu-vm-builder
<Karottenkostuem> hi
<mahngiel> Guest94494: getting back to the loss of gnome for lucid, perhaps they're planning something E17-ish?
<vduck> :woodyjlw I think that's an issue with wicd
<vduck> you might want to check their site
<MidoCrash1> hey guys please some help
<sixtila> while installing the lamp server in ubuntu - is the php mail() also installed automatically?
<Gnurdux> I need to know how to tell Gnome not to connect to her MP3 player
<mahngiel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MidoCrash1> if i text "compiz" in terminal whats will be happen ?
<Gnurdux> so that it doesnt "tie it up" and so that amarok can connect
<e-i-k-e> i am trying to use the back in time user.callback funtion and get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d54b2afbf
<e-i-k-e> http://backintime.le-web.org/documentation/usercallback/
<Karottenkostuem> is it possible to put an adressbar to the taskbar?
<e-i-k-e> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334287
<zackattack> How do I enable root ftp login over sftp? I'm using Hardy.
<michaelhammond> hi everyone
<e-i-k-e> using linux only since a weak. hope somebody can teach me what i did wrong
<MidoCrash1> if i text "compiz" in terminal whats will be happen ?
<mahngiel> Karottenkostuem: like what do you mean? type it in instead of click the folders?
<Guest94494> I think I am going to quit chat, it's hard to follow any discussion. I am going to read forum posts instead...
<michaelhammond> how do I get VPN to work in Ubuntu?
<woodyjlw> vduck,  well it was working until I installed poker game and it messed up network settings so I removed and reinstalled wicd and still broke so it is some how remembering settings
<mahngiel> MidoCrash1: why don't you try it and tell us?
<MidoCrash1> i try it
<mahngiel> k
<Tiders> Is there any way to convert a folder of files to an ISO?
<MidoCrash1> and i don't know whats happen
<mahngiel> Tiders: yes, you can burn it as an image
<mahngiel> Tiders: are you trying to create a liveCD?
<MidoCrash1> i want to know if this order will make video card better
<michaelhammond> I have tried and followed all the instructions but nothing works
<Tiders> mahngiel, Well err I cant really say what Im doing in this channel
<dnivra> maichaelhammond you need to install openVPN. check their site more details.
<michaelhammond> I have done so
<michaelhammond> I am connecting to my network at work windows system
<vduck> I installed it a week or so ago
<Karottenkostuem> in windows i had an adressbar in the taskbar to write urls directly without click on any firefoxbuttons first
<mahngiel> Tiders: that's fair enough. but i mean, if you're tyring to create an iso, you can do that just by burning as an image. if you're trying to create a livecd, there's a bit more to it
<dnivra> michaelhammond: any queries on openVPN head to ##openvpn. this is ubuntu support channel.
<zackattack> Anyone? Help? How can I enable root login over sftp?
<mahngiel> Karottenkostuem: to the left of the 'buttons' designating the folder hierarchy you've reached is a little pen and paper, click that and you get a field you can type to your hearts conent
<michaelhammond> well then how do u make vpn work in Ubuntu?
<dnivra> michaelhammond: what do you mean "how do make vpn work in Ubuntu"? you need to install openVPN and configure it. it's explained well in openVPN's website. any more queries on this please head to ##openvpn and post them.
<vduck> coz_ , you got anything I can try?
<Karottenkostuem> mahngiel: i try to put this adressbar to the panel
<Karottenkostuem> but i think its impossible :(
<Plant> michaelhammond, there are different kinds of VPNs. some use IPsec, others SSL and some SSH. VPNs at both ends need to match.
<paissad-hp> which service must i restart after modify /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} ?
<coz_> vduck,  sorry I am on several channels....what is it again
<e-i-k-e> Karottenkostuem: are u experienced with linux? maybe u can help me in #ubuntu-de
<vduck> no rest for the weary?
<Karottenkostuem> sorry e-i-k-e not really
<vduck> coz_ ,intel corporation mobile 4 series chipset integrated chraphics controller rev 7
<e-i-k-e> Karottenkostuem: me too...
<Karottenkostuem> my second day on linux :D
<coz_> vduck, no   I am the wrong person to talk with about
<paradroid> Anybody know how to setup power management features for a window manager not using DE speceific tools like gnome-power-manager, kpowersave, etc.?
<michaelhammond> I am using point to point tunnelling protocol
<vduck> That's not copy and paste, but that's the output of lspci
<coz_> vduck,  about intel
<e-i-k-e> Karottenkostuem: left windows behind around a week ago
<vduck> well.. can you point me in the right direction?
<vduck> where can I go to find out?
<aletheia8556> i need help
<vduck> coz_ where can I go to find out?
<coz_> vduck,  maybe  #intel   ??
<michaelhammond> thanks guys I Think I will go back to Windows XP at least that works and no attitude problems as some Linux users have. was thinking of implementing some ubuntu desktops at work now i will abandon this idea
<michaelhammond> thanks everyone for nothing
<vduck> ouch
<aletheia8556> can anybody help me get my max screen resolution set to 1024x768.  currently the maximum i have is 800X600.  i am running xubuntu 9.10
<coz_> for sure
<baz_> grrr, no luck whatsoever, it seems i can not launch audacious as a real time process because chrt aborts it with no explantation,
<coz_> aletheia8556,  it probably would help others to know which card you are using specifically    lspci | grep -i vgs
<coz_> sorry
<e-i-k-e> please, can somebody help me with my little bash script problem... shouldnt be hard for someone who uses linux longer than 3 months
<coz_> aletheia8556,   that is lspci | grep _i vga
<Dr_Willis> e-i-k-e:  state the actual prioblem and lets see
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: the script isn't right
<juju2143> Hi.
<aletheia8556> hey coz i typed it into my terminal and nothing happened
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: what are you trying to get it to do?
<alokito> hi MidoCrash1
<MidoCrash1> hi alokito
<alokito> !compiz | MidoCrash1
<ubottu> MidoCrash1: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes, Dr_Willis http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6b850b0
<juju2143> So I have problems w/ bind9
<r0k3tm3n> i have a friend who had a dell studio 1555, he has no audio driver... where can i find one?
<MidoCrash1> i put "compiz" in terminal and i don't know whats happen just i want to know if this order can make my video card better or not ???
<juju2143> sudo service bind9 start fails since 9.10
<e-i-k-e> i am trying to use the user.callback function of back in time snapshot software to mount a device before backup and umount and thereafter
<alokito> !compiz > MidoCrash1
<ubottu> MidoCrash1, please see my private message
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: what are the "1)" and "2)" things in there fore?
<lstarnes> *for
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: dont know. i took the sturcture of the script from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334287
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: you're missing the case/esac block
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: or maybe you don't need it
<arghh2d2> Can somebody recomend a way to convert .avi files to a standard dvd player format?
<protojay> how do i mount an iso file?
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: dont know what case/esac is... i use linux only since a week
<AIIID> where is firefox profile folder located?
<e-i-k-e> AIIID: /home/you/.mozilla
<alokito> AIIID, /home/username/.mozilla/
<AIIID> tx
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/348876/
<vduck> how hard is it to do a Command line install using a live cd?
<arghh2d2> protojay: something like: mount -t (thisissomethinglike9660)  /path/to/your/isofile.iso /some/tmp/folder/
<alokito> vduck, can u do a command line install using live cd? I guess not
<vduck> alokito, that's what I'm asking
<arghh2d2> protojay: try it without -t (andthiscrap)   it may work
<alokito> vduck, you need alternate cd for CLI based installation
<arghh2d2> Can somebody recomend a way to convert .avi files to a standard dvd player format?
<vduck> I might be able to debug the video better with an working install
<alokito> vds, I don't think its possible with livecd, thats what alternate cd is for
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: what the hell. IT WORKS... i could kiss you
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: thank you sooo much
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: you needed to check your syntax
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: you missed the case/esac statements from the example script
<alokito> sorry, vds
<alokito> vduck, , I don't think its possible with livecd, thats what alternate cd is for
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: what syntax? i never wrote a bash script and know nothing about it...
<arghh2d2> vduck: you want the ubuntu minimal install cd or the ubuntu server cd
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: you might run into some permissions errors when backintime runs though
<alokito> !alternate cd | vduck
<ubottu> vduck: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: u mean root priviliges? i am running the root version of BIT
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: so backintime is running as root?
<r0k3tm3n>  have a friend who had a dell studio 1555, he has no audio output... where can i find one?
<vduck> I'm having video problems on my new thinkpad - I can't diagnose them because I can't get unbuntu to play nice with the monitor
<arghh2d2> vduck: alternative cd is ncurses install but it still installs a full gui system
<alokito> vduck, whats your graphics card model?
<dagnachew> i know it's not the oracle channel but on google I found threads anout people who have scuceeded installing oracle on 64 bit with ubuntu are there some here ?
<arghh2d2> vduck: dont listen to them other idiots, get ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-server
<vduck> integrated - an intel mobile 4 chipset
<vduck> rev 7
<vduck> pain in the bleep
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: BIT comes in two versions. normally i only use the non root version. but i dont know how to auto mount umount without sudo
<arghh2d2> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alokito> !language | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arghh2d2> alokito: idiot is foul language?
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: if u want to know what for this is here is what i am planning http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=15910&replies=1
<AIIID> ok made my back up i have bigger problem, can u help me with this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d628f744b
<alokito> arghh2d2, its "abusive"
<arghh2d2> Can somebody recomend a way to convert .avi files to a standard dvd player format?
<vduck> I actually want the full xserver setup - eventually
<vduck> arghh2d2 - I can't get the gui installer to work (actually, it probably does, I just can't see it)
<osmosis> what do you use to compile gcc?
<arghh2d2> seems like linux would have a way to convert .avi to dvd by now.
<lstarnes> osmosis: gcc
<digitalaxis> I just downloaded a new program iso, is it possible to install that ISO without burning it to cd/dvd?
<alokito> arghh2d2, yes there is, wait searching
<osmosis> lstarnes, but what if gcc isnt built yet?
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Can anybody help me?
<lstarnes> osmosis: or something else like clang/llvm, tcc, pcc, or the intel c compiler
<lstarnes> osmosis: or you can get binaries of gcc for building gcc
<AIIID> digitalaxis: sure just mount it
<apn> digitalaxis: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt            now it should be in /mnt
<lstarnes> osmosis: it's a classic chicken-and-egg problem
<osmosis> lstarnes, so gcc is written in c. it just evolved over time,and it depends on itself?  ok.
<osmosis> lstarnes, yah...except someone DID make the first version of GCC. I just wonder how.
<alberto> I've recently downgraded to Jaunty from Karmic, because I had too many problems with that version. The thing is, whenever I restart my computer, the screen resolution automatically sets to 800x600, when my NVIDIA GeForce 7050 can do 1440x900
<alokito> !ask | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alberto> Ok
<lstarnes> osmosis: another c compiler
<heihaier> how to rebuild ffmpeg with enable mpeg4 encoder?
<vduck> actually...
<alokito> alberto, did you install nvidia driver, and did you execute the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig" after installing it?
<alberto> What can I do to avoid Ubuntu setting the screen resolution to 800x600?
<shushek> hello, i need some advice on how to change the login screen/splash screen?
<alberto> alokito I did.
<curtmack> So, the last time I upgraded to 9.10, I ended up with a completely broken system. Is there a "proper" way to upgrade to 9.10?
<vduck> just remembered I have a crt monitor in the closet
<juju2143> Hello, sudo service bind9 start fails since 9.10. How to make this work again?
<alokito> alberto, you are still having problem after sudo nvidia-xconfig? :o
<alberto> alokito Yes.
<alokito> alberto, where did you install the driver from, ubuntu repo?
<alberto> alokito Correct.
<alokito> alberto, ah, I haven't face such problem ever
<Godstrong> ...
<alokito> faced*
<suhV> most popular protocol for cellphone telephony on the planet, with billions of users worldwide. But the standard encryption procedure used by most GSM carriers is only 64-bit, and academic researchers had spotted flaws in it starting over a decade ago. Now, in an effort to get carriers to take security seriously
<suhV> a researcher is publicizing a brute-force attack on the encryption that he expects will be combined with work on the GSM frequency selection algorithm to create a cheap and easy method for eavesdropping on cellular calls. Despite initial progress on the effort, the cellular industry remains unimpressed.
<suhV> GSM
<suhV> http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2009/12/one-leg-of-gsm-encryption-cracked-cell-industry-unimpressed.ars
<alberto> alokito Yes I'm sure you haven't...Probably I'm the unluckiest person in the world.
<alokito> I use nvidia driver from ubuntu repo in 3 different cards... geforce 2 GO, geforce 7300 GT and geforce 9500 GT
<alberto> alokito I left the /home directory on an independent partition, then I downgraded to Jaunty from Karmic.
<shushek> hello, i need some advice on how to change the login screen/splash screen?
<arghh2d2> Can somebody recomend a way to convert .avi files to a standard dvd player format? DeVeDe sucks
<alberto> alokito Do you think that has something to see?
<alokito> alberto, hmm maybe jaunty is using some config file from your home dir?
<rab1d> can anyone helping me with init looking for rootfs, i have a squashfs on my thumbdrive i'd like to specify
<rab1d> livecd type stuff
<alberto> alokito Undoubtely.
<alokito> alberto, karmic config files aren't likely to work in jaunty
<Optimus55> hey palimpsest found bad sectors on my hdd. Is there a tool to fix them in ubuntu?
<alokito> alberto, work perfectly*, I mean
<AIIID> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)     what to do?
<adante> hi guys, how do i remove a service from startup? i tried rc-update.d dhcpd3-server remove, but i stil lhave a symlink to this service in /etc/rc2.d -- is this normal?
<alberto> alokito I mean, I use to have Jaunty before I made the biggest mistake...Updating to Karmic.
<alberto> alokito Which I regret of.
<alokito> alberto, ya but now in your jaunty you are using the same home dir that you used in karmic, aren't you?
<alberto> alokito Yes, that's right
<Optimus55> hey is there a tool to fix bad sectors in ubuntu?
<digitalaxis> Ok i have an iso mounted to my desktop, how do i install it though
<arghh2d2>  alokito: alberto, karmic config files aren't likely to work in jaunty  <--which is why ubuntu is inferior to a rolling release model
<alokito> alberto, so the karmic config files remaining, that might be the cause
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: FFMPEG? HandBrake? What's wrong with DeVeDe?
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: doesnt work
<alberto> alokito Is there any way to solve that problem?
<arghh2d2> i would love devede if it gave me what i want
<alokito> arghh2d2, alberto I'm using karmic right now and I have no trouble with it at all!
<froglet> I installed Jaunty and then openSUSE but the latter messed up GRUB, apparently, and two GRUBS come up, one after the other.  Is there a way to fix this so I can boot either OS?
<digitalaxis> Can someone help me install something? I have the .iso mounted, just need to know how to run the iso like if it were on a cd
<jangaj> adante-> perhaps it is update-rc.d ?
<alokito> alberto, yup, delete the config files from your home dir and make a fresh start :)
<heihaier> How to rebuild ffmpeg and enabled mpeg4 encoder?
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: devede gives me isos that i burn to to a dvd and then dont work in the dvd player
<adante> jangaj: oh yeah thats what i meant i ran, sorry
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: it works perfectly with BIT. thanks again
<alberto> alokito Where are they?
<alokito> alberto, backup what you need before deleting, like firefox and all
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: back to root permission: is their a way to mount / umount a specific device without root permissions
<alokito> alberto, Enable showing of hidden files in your file manager, you will find them
<alberto> alokito You mean, I should make another install?
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: Damn, do they work on a PC?
<teage> I had that problem with a DVD player, but it just one and its my sony.
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: and of cause i would need to open a specific device with cryptsetup
<alokito> alberto, nope, just delete config files
<teage> works on all my other dvd players though
<alberto> alokito How do I enable them?
<arghh2d2> alokito: consider yourself lucky...karmic sucks...they threw a bunch of experimental crap in it to see what sticks and what doesnt so they can get ready for the next LTS
<teage> something about codecs
<AIIID> digitalaxis: go to my computer  rightclick autoplay
<teage> try a different dvd player
<froglet> I was able to install two versions of Ubuntu side by side but not Ubuntu and openSUSE
<arghh2d2> I'll try another dvd player
<AIIID> digitalaxis: or explore drive and double click executable
<alokito> arghh2d2, well it doesn't suck for me, and I can workaround all problems easily
<froglet> I think I will have to dump the openSUSE part, does anyone know if I can use the rescue feature of the install CD to fix this?
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: What files end up on the compilation?
<teage> dont suck for me either
<alberto> Karmic threw me problems with DVD writer, PulseAudio, TV Tuner card, Flash player...etc.
<suhV> what the hell?
<suhV> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x21o0w_q-lazzarus-goodbye-horses_music
<suhV> lol
<arghh2d2> alokito: like i said, consider yourself lucky...ubuntu thrives on user frustration
<FloodBot4> suhV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jangaj> adante-> did you man update-rc.d ?  the explanation seems to indicate it only removes the links and not the script itself
<SickAnimations> I'm still on Jaunty NBR *phewl*
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: in the iso?
<alberto> alokito How can I show hidden files?
<teage> view
<teage> check hidden
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: Yeah, does the file structure look OK? Does a computer recognise it as a DVD and play it?
<teage> and wholla
<arghh2d2> alokito: ls -a
<AIIID> anyone have a solution what ot do when there is Kernel panic?
<alokito> lol arghh2d2 ... its not ubuntu to blame, its the users. They should study more about linux itself before using any distro as their main OS
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: hang on, i'll see
<alokito> arghh2d2, anyway this channel is only for technical support, the topic is more suitable in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alberto> alokito Ok, nothing about nvidia at /home folder
<mazda01> hdd is dieing and I want to just use a 16gb flash drive from vertbatim as my new hdd. will this be possible as long as my bios will boot the sub flash drive?
<mazda01> sub=usb
<alokito> alberto, it might be some Xserver configuration file, I'm not sure which one
<teage> I wonder if there is a way to install BackTrack programs in Ubuntu?
<teage> like
<teage> all BackTrack
<alokito> alberto, xorg.conf maybe?
<alberto> alokito Oh, wait! There's one called .nvidia-settings-rc
<arghh2d2> alokito: stop being such a do-gooder putz
<blakkheim> teage: they aren't "backtrack programs"
<teage> well what are they then?
<teage> there on the distro
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: yes gnome-mplayer recognizes it
<blakkheim> teage: just regular linux applications
<teage> huh
<mazda01> ne1 run their ubuntu install from a flash drive all the time?
<alokito> arghh2d2, whats that? something annoying like troll or flamer? :o
<teage> so then
<teage> it is possible
<teage> sweet
<suhV> teage
<teage> i mean
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: Has the DVD player your testing with played burned DVDa b
<suhV> spank to it:
<suhV> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x21o0w_q-lazzarus-goodbye-horses_music
<teage> there are some
<FloodBot4> suhV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alberto> I'm going to try rebooting, since I've already deleted that file.
<SickAnimations> DVDs before*
<teage> that i have noticed
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: yeah
<teage> yes suhV
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: Damn, well you might have to fiddle with the config or try different software :(
<poseidon> One of the keys on my laptop keyboard is off.  How do I map it to the correct char that is supposed to be displayed when the key is pressed
<Maletor> hey - VLC is skipping when I try to watch planet earth 1080p...
<SickAnimations> arghh2d2: Good luck, it ain't easy :/
 * toffi looking for somebody who know how to install itunes
<zcat[1]> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<arghh2d2> SickAnimations: yeah, looks like i might go back to wine+convertx2dvd  linux is so behind in this department
<AIIID> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alberto> No luck at all :(
<AIIID> anyone have a solution what to do when there is Kernel panic?
<y2kcorvette> is the next lts going to be 10.04 or 10.10?
<ipatrol> The clock stopped
<morphias> y2kcorvette, 10.04
<y2kcorvette> thanks
<ipatrol> How do you change the time?
<morphias> AIIID, hold the powerbutton down and reset your computer.
<alokito> alberto, then you should can either sacrifice all configuration files, or ask in ubuntu forum for help
<alokito> :|
<Maletor> hey - VLC is skipping when I try to watch planet earth 1080p... adjust cache doesn't work
<aletheia8556> i need help fixing my maximum screen resolution on xubuntu 9.10
<alokito> then you can*, not should can
<blakkheim> Maletor: what cpu do you have
<AIIID> morphias: kernel panic is on startup cannot boot
<Alan502> My dvd didn't mount automatically :S which /dev/ should i mount to access it?
<morphias> AIIID, can you boot into your Recovery kernel?
<AIIID> not in corrupted one
<alberto> alokito The Nvidia control panel has a button which reads "Save to X configuration file", but whenever I push it, it shows a message box that says "Unable to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<AIIID> morphias: not in corrupted one 16-generic
<alokito> alberto, type Alt+F2>> gksudo nvidia-settings and hit enter
<aletheia8556> can anyone help a non technical ubuntu user with screen resolution
<alberto> alokito Done.
<alokito> alberto, ok try that now :)
<zcat[1]> Woohoo.. got given several 'dictaphone' mic's today (fancy mic/speaker with trackball and buttons) -- mic/speaker is plain phono connectors and turns out it's a fairly standard serial mouse
<morphias> aletheia8556, SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES -> DISPLAY.  should detect your displays and you can set resolution there
<zcat[1]> so all working already
<Alan502> Which command can be used to display my dvdrom devices?
<Alan502> ???
<alokito> !ask aletheia8556
<suhV> goodbye horses..............................................im flying over you................good bye horses........................im flying over youu....good bye horses............... im flying over you....good bye horses...........im flying flying flying over youoooooo............ooooooooohooooooooooo
<alberto> alokito super user! How didn't I realise about that?
<alokito> !ask | aletheia8556
<ubottu> aletheia8556: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alberto> alokito Thank you very much!
<blakkheim> !ot | suhV
<ubottu> suhV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alokito> alberto, theres nothing superuser stuff in it, I'm just an "experienced home user"
<ipatrol> My time is correct, but the clock app stopped working
<piero> I'm connected to my computador by ssh. How can I start a program on my current X session? (I want to startx a program in an existing session of gnome desktop from my remote ssh access)
<ipatrol> Why is everything about gnome screwed up today?
<alokito> alberto, I have zero programming knowledge
<alberto> alokito Where are you from? (If you don't mind I ask you=
<blakkheim> piero: ssh -X user@server applicationname
<alokito> alberto, you should ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alan502> would someone help me please?
<piero> blakkheim, the program I want to start will be show in the remote computer?
<Guest60902> Hi room
<mahngiel> i hate gnome
<Alan502> it cannot be that difficult ¬_¬
<Guest60902> Is it safe to install the Dos Box emulator
<blakkheim> piero: it will run on the remote computer and appear on your screen
<Guest60902> or can it invite viruses
<alokito> !ask | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Maletor> blakkheim: amd 64 945 3.0ghz
<blakkheim> Maletor: try a different video player
<Alan502> alokito, i already asked, i'm trying to mount my dvd rom because it did not mount automatically
<piero> blakkheim, no.. it's just in my computador. The remote server does not display the program...
<Maletor> k
<Alan502> and i don't know in which /dev/ my dvd rom is
<ipatrol> That was freaky, my gnome-panel stopped working
<Maletor> blakkheim, and if that doesn't work?
<mahngiel> ↈ
<fokuslee302> Hi is there any real performance gain by migrating to ext4? any bugs i should be aware of?
<blakkheim> Maletor: then it could be a corrupt video file
<alokito> Alan502, you can use acetoneiso to mount cd/dvd virtually
<piero> blakkheim, I want it to run in the remote computador and appear on remote screen
<Maletor> blakkheim, nope, it's from a reputable torrent
<alokito> Alan502, search google for acetoniso
<alokito> Alan502, sorry its acetoneiso
<rab1d> if init prompts "specify a device to boot" when looking for rootfs, how can i specify a rootfs that is in a squashfs image?
<Alan502> alokito, it is not an *.iso file, it is a physical dvd on my physical dvd rom
<rab1d> it's on /dev/sda1/rootfs
<blakkheim> Maletor: then it could be a video card issue maybe?
<alokito> Alan502, oh
<blakkheim> Maletor: try different video outputs
<chuy_max> grub installed in the wrong HDD, how can I install grub in the correct HDD?
<blakkheim> !grub > chuy_max
<ubottu> chuy_max, please see my private message
<alokito> Alan502, sudo mount /dev/scdsomething(see the disk path in gparted) /media/mountpath
<Maletor> blakkheim, i am really starting to hate my nvidia 9800gtx+ i wish i just got ATI, i have resolution problems and everything plus it doesn't even look that good... yes i have the latest proprietary drivers from the website
<blakkheim> Maletor: you'd be surprised, ati support in linux is MUCH worse than nvidia
<B3rz3rk3r> Maletor, ATi def would NOT help
<Alan502> alokito, ok thanks
<Maletor> why does linux hate ATI?
<fokuslee302> LOL B3rz3rk3r i second that
<Guest60902> I want to install DOSBOX on Ubuntu...is it safe or does it invite viruses?
<blakkheim> Maletor: it's the other way around
<Maletor> ah ok
<alokito> Maletor, does it? I heard Linux ATI support is great
<suhV> You told me, I see the rise But, it always falls I see them come, I see them go You say, "All things pass into the night" And I say, "Oh no sir I must say you're wrong I must disagree, oh no sir, I must say you're wrong" Won't you listen to me
<suhV> You told me, I've seen it all before I been there, I've seen my hopes and dreams Lying on the ground I've seen the sky just begin to fall And you say, "All things pass into the night" And I say, "Oh no sir, I must say you're wrong I must disagree, oh no sir, I must say you're wrong" Won't you listen to me
<rab1d> or anyone can point me to support for livecd/usb/pendrive linuxes?
<StupidandUgly> what is the lightest file manager? I need something lighter the nautilus
<blakkheim> !op | suhV
<ubottu> suhV: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<joako> How can I issue apt-get remove or apt-get purge command w/o getting a prompt to confirm?
<suhV> Good-bye horses, I'm flying over you Good-bye horses, I'm flying over you Good-bye horses, I'm flying over you Good-bye horses, I'm flying, flying, flying over you
<B3rz3rk3r> fokuslee302, to ans your Q, EXT4 benfits are boot time and large file transfers basically
<B3rz3rk3r> fokuslee302, i think devs improved the journaling on it too
<MilitantPotato> joako: yes && sudo apt-get remove "package" if i remember right
<fokuslee302> B3rz3rk3r, ok thanks i probably give a try when lucid comes out then
<MilitantPotato> yes spams "y"
<fokuslee302> B3rz3rk3r, i just heard that metadata is written before the actual file data, and also if there is a crash you might loose the whole file
<joako> Right and if I do sudo apt-get remove whatever it PROMPTS if I am sure. I do not want to be promtped
<fokuslee302> B3rz3rk3r, but the upgrade procedure is simple enough
<Joelito> hi all, guys...I have a question..kde brunch got kdeedu, what about gnome? I mean educational software.
<B3rz3rk3r> fokuslee302, the whole idea behind journaling is to prevent exactly what you described there
<morphias> lol joako, thats a form of a protection to prevent executables from granting themselves elevated permissions without your consent...
<joako> I understand I need to enter root password.. fine
<alokito> Joelito, there was edubundu but the edubundu softs is now available as a package in repo
<fokuslee302> B3rz3rk3r, k thanks
<alokito> !edubuntu | Joelito
<ubottu> Joelito: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<MilitantPotato> joako
<Joelito> alokito, wouldn't be trying to download the edubuntu distro?
<alokito> Joelito, oh sorry I gave wrong info.. edubuntu is still there :-/
<joako> MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> the main reason not to do that, is in case an update breaks something, you'll of been prompted what was installed, so you can remove it.   (sorry, hit enter)
<alokito> I think it was Gobuntu which was discontinued
<joako> I understand but is there a way to bypass it?
<alokito> Joelito, yup you can try the edubuntu distro
<Joelito> alokito, oh, ok...I was hopping for a virtual package as kdeedu
<alokito> Joelito, you can install the edubuntu packages in ubuntu itself, search synaptic for "edubuntu"
<StupidandUgly> how do i acces synaptic package manager in Xbuntu
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: sudo synaptic
<StupidandUgly> ty
<alokito> StupidandUgly, Alt+F2>> gksudo synaptic
<MilitantPotato> joako: as you type it out, add -y, like sudo apt-get -y purge ubuntu-desktop
<StupidandUgly> I need the lightest and most stable file manager available what is it?
<MilitantPotato> I'm not sure about completely removing prompts though, sorry.
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: try pcmanfm
<Joelito> alokito, looking
<StupidandUgly> thanks :D
<joako> MilitantPotato: Works fine... I don't care if there is output as long as it is non-interactive
<e-i-k-e> Dr_Willis: are u still here?
<Mr__> why is ubuntu still screwing with mono?
<MilitantPotato> You maybe able to make a new app link, so when you type apt-get it auto enters apt-get -y
<shushek> exit
<joako> Now, anyone knows how this is possible? When I install ldap-auth-config it prompts for ldap server config, Can I somehow pass the options to apt-get install through the command so I don't have to answer those as well?
<MilitantPotato> but I'm not sure how that's done, only read about it
<alokito> Joelito, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<StupidandUgly> can I completely remove thunar and replace it with pcmanfm?
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: yes
<joako> MilitantPotato: I really just need this for a shell script to remove and then reinstall some packages
<MilitantPotato> -y would do it then
<hellyes> I just installed internet explorer for ubuntu, but I can't find any icons for it on the main menu.  Can anyone tell me where to look to find the IE I just installed?
<StupidandUgly> it says it will uninstall Xbuntu desktop
<Mr__> seriously why is Ubuntu still using Mono?
<StupidandUgly> whats the deal with pulse audio
<Dr_Willis> e-i-k-e:  im about to go to sleep.. whats up?
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: that's just a metapackage saying you have "all of" the default xubuntu desktop, it doesn't actually remove the desktop
<StupidandUgly> ok neat thanks
<Dr_Willis> hellyes:  exactly what did you install and how?
<Mr__> ugggg apparently none of you realize anything about mono
<morphias> Mr__, most likely for compatibility with apps that depend on mono
<Dr_Willis> Mr__:  from what i gather - the gnome devs Like mono..
<Dr_Willis> Mr__:  if you want in depth details.. perhaps ask on the forums
<e-i-k-e> Dr_Willis: the bash script is not waiting until an operation finished
<hellyes> Dr_Willis: ies4linux-2.99.0.1.  It installed, extracted the cabs and so forth, but when it completed, I could not find any icons or launchers for it...
<Mr__> Dr_Willis, mono is from the devil himself it will eventually impose a MS tax on linux
<Dr_Willis> e-i-k-e:  i tend to do rather basic bash scripting.
<e-i-k-e> Dr_Willis: should mean the backup process starts befor the device is mounten in media/cryxpto
<StupidandUgly> why did they change the add remove manager in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Mr__:  pointless discussion for tehis channel.  I suggest taking it to the forums or somewhere for in depth conversation.  Not really a Ubuntu support issue.
<Mr__> Mono creeps in microsoft code into linux which can eventually lead to the "tax"
<Dr_Willis> StupidandUgly:  they have been trying to make it more user friendly and dumbed down.
<MilitantPotato> joako: you could make a custom shell script, name it whatever, and have it launch sudo apt-get -y, your shell wouldn't launch a manual apt-get, but point too the custom one you made, if you plan on doing it frequently.
<Mr__> Dr_Willis, never pointless general users don't realize what they are doing using this shit
<Dr_Willis> Mr__:  Its not ubuntu 'support' related. so i would say take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<e-i-k-e> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.ca/1731422 this is what lstarnes wrote for me
<StupidandUgly> it is not more user friendly it is awful, I find it harder to use then the old version
<elky> Mr__, please keep your FUD out of this channel.
<Dr_Willis> StupidandUgly:  its a 'work in progress' personally i still use synaptic
<blakkheim> i use aptitude
<joako> MilitantPotato: I do have a shell script. What happens is the package ldap-auth-config when installed pops up a blue screen and asks to enter some settings and I would like those to be set to a certain value without interaction
<Mr__> elky, you obviously don't even know what FUD means
<hellyes> Dr_Willis: ies4linux-2.99.0.1.  It installed, extracted the cabs and so forth, but when it completed, I could not find any icons or launchers for it...
<StupidandUgly> how can I run rhythm box on xubuntu?
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: install it, open it
<elky> Mr__, Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt. All of which your "from the devil himself" crud aims to instill in to innocent users.
<Dr_Willis> hellyes:  i would say check the  ies4linux web site. since its using wine. id think it would put stuff under the wine sub menu item
<StupidandUgly> lol neat thought it required gnome, I'm a noob
<chuy_max> how can I change grub2 from sdb to sda?
<Dr_Willis> e-i-k-e:  all i can suggest is check out the advanced bash scriopting guide and its examples and see what they do and try to figure out whats wrong. I rarely do fancy bash stuff.
<hellyes> Dr_Willis: I thought that too, but all that's under the wine sub-menu is notepad....the ies4linux website seems to only show how to install, which it is.  Now I just need to find it and use it
<joako> chuy_max: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst you probably want to look at /etc/fstab as well...
<e-i-k-e> Dr_Willis: thanks
<chuy_max> joako, what?
<Dr_Willis> e-i-k-e:  I can understand what that script is doing. but i dont know eough to even see any errors. :)
<chuy_max> joako, isn't grub2 supposed to use a different file than menu.lst?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 does not use menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mdg> Can anyone here walk me through booting plop from floppy and installing?
<alokito> mdg, whats plop?
<mdg> alokito: its a boot manager
<mdg> alokito: sort of....
<alokito> mdg, oh
<alokito> hmm ok
<chalot1> clear
<edbian> If I buy a domain name from godaddy I can set up a server (at the ip address that the name points to) and run my own email correct?
<edbian> (an ubuntu server :D )
<gr4p3s> edbian: you have a server, right?
<edbian> gr4p3s, yeah
<edbian> gr4p3s, well, I will :)
<gr4p3s> edbian: then I think you can... im pretty sure you can
<gr4p3s> edbian: what do you plan on doing with it? =]
<edbian> gr4p3s, running my own website and hosting my own email :)
<edbian> gr4p3s, I'm a computer science major and it looks like I need this :)
<gr4p3s> edbian: nice, have fun! =p Kinda jealous of you. Hahaha, I'm kinda broke right now, but I would love to build a server when i got the time
<gr4p3s> and money of course
<gr4p3s> hahaha
<edbian> gr4p3s, I'm just going to use an old computer I have lying around.  It won't be a server in the hardware sense (not yet anyway)  I also am not filled with money
<MrKeuner> hello, on one of my systems, .encryptfs is under /home. Is that normal or Have I messed up something?
<mdg> plob anyone?
<mdg> I mean plop
<gr4p3s> edbian: good luck with it. but if your website gets popular, you're going to need to upgrade it probably
<navidhg> hello.
<hellyes> Dr_Willis: the installer for IE Linux says the location for the install is /home/nitro/.ies4linux. But when I go to /home/nitro/ I don't see .ies4linux anywhere. Am I missing something?
<navidhg> I was thinking of how awesome it would be if Ubuntu for mobile came out
<blakkheim> hellyes: can i ask why you want IE on linux
<hellyes> blakkhelm: some websites I need to use for work, only allow IE 5.5 and above...
<fokuslee302> navidhg, i don't think that will work giving you root on a mobile is kinda dangerous
<navidhg> just run it through wine
<blakkheim> hellyes: install a user agent spoofer for firefox and get around it
<scunizi_> edbian: gr4p3s if it get's popular your isp is going to notice and shut you off probably.. running a server is typically against their CoC.. but it may be different where you are.
<navidhg> Or have the IE plugin for Chrome
<hellyes> blakkheim: can you tell me how to do this or where I can start this process? I've never spoofed and don't have a clue how to do it
<navidhg> It renders pages using the IE engine
<scunizi_> blakkheim: that doesn't always work.. IE yick
<blakkheim> hellyes: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<gr4p3s> scunizi_, oh, i didnt know that. i thought it was just a matter of upgrading your plan so you get higher bandwidth?
<alokito> hellyes, if you have decent hardware you can use virtualbox to run windows(and IE in it)
<scunizi_> hellyes: install an old copy of windows in a vm..
<navidhg> run it through wine!
<BLACk> was wondering if somebody can help me with something. im new to this, but i would like to bind a key to switch from VMware full screen mode and minimize the program to task bar. I have backtrack 4 installed on VMware
<scunizi_> gr4p3s: well you can do that but it typically involves moving from consumer service to business service.
<scunizi_> gr4p3s: and they will typically assign a static ip for you as well.
<BoXis> wine works slow for me, does anybody else have that problem?
<Joelito> hi all, can dpkg know how to look for dependecies for a package placed in the same directory?
<navidhg> has anyone tried running itunes through wine? Does it work well?
<blakkheim> navidhg: no
<StupidandUgly> no does not work from what I recall
<fokuslee302> navidhg i know the latest itune does not work at all
<StupidandUgly> does not even work on virtual windows
<gr4p3s> scunizi_, thanks for the info! i dont think im planning on hosting my own site, but in the future, maybe. =]
<chuy_max> :S, I'm going nuts, Ubuntu installed GRUB2 on the wrong HDD (the old one that is very likely to fail very soon)
<BLACk> was wondering if somebody can help me with something. im new to this, but i would like to bind a key to switch from VMware full screen mode and minimize the program to task bar. I have backtrack 4 installed on VMware                                                               sorry to repost but if you have a solution for this please message me
<navidhg> ok
<chuy_max> I tried the instructions to reinstall Grub2 without success
<StupidandUgly> BoXis you can't use itunes with linux no exceptions, only way to run it is to dual boot
<navidhg> I'll have to stick to rhythmbox then
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: or use a virtual machine
<hellyes> blakkheim: worked like a charm! Thank you very much.  I appreciate it.  Thanx to the rest of you who tried to help as well
<fokuslee302> navidhg, yeah but i can't get firmware updates at all for iphone
<navidhg> Hmmm
<StupidandUgly> blakkheim Yes it will run on virtual machine but you cannot sync Ipod with it and that is all itunes is good for
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: why can't you sync the ipod?
<BoXis> no, i was just saying that my wine is slow
<navidhg> I need to be able to manage and download poscasts
<StupidandUgly> blakkheim It just does not work I have tried before
<BLACk> setup VMware and run a 32 bit windows xp. you will be able to use itunes no prob
<scunizi_> gr4p3s: you can do that without godaddy.. if you have a router it will typically allow you to connect it to dyndns.com.. dyndns.com will allow you to get a domain name for free like <something of your choice>.<pick a name>.org com us etc.. also your isp will block port 80 and you'll have to change your server from using that to 8080 or something else.. limited use ..no problem.. cheaper than godaddy
<navidhg> That is all I use itunes for
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: then you are doing it wrong because it works just fine
<fokuslee302> navidhg, oh ur in good shape then
<alokito> StupidandUgly, yes it does work, I have 2 ipod shuffles and 1 nano
<fokuslee302> scunizi_, but if you don't register the domain name you may loose it right?
<gr4p3s> scunizi_, hahaha, im not the one trying to do something with godaddy. edbian was. I do have my own site though... Registered a domain for $1.99, and i got free hosting on some site
<navidhg> fokuslee302 ?????????
<alokito> StupidandUgly, I wasn't able to sync the nano, but shuffles work fine
<StupidandUgly> blakkheim well I'm speaking from experience, they must have fixed it
<scunizi_> fokuslee302: the one you choose is your's for as long as you are registered with dyndns.com..
<BLACk> Anybody here familiar with Vmware workstation for windows?
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: maybe you were using the OSE version of virtualbox that doesn't have usb support
<fokuslee302> navidhg, im just saying if you just use itune for podcast your ok
<fokuslee302> scunizi_, shoot i didn't know that lol
<fokuslee302> aye paid for mine, sucks
 * suppository craps
<navidhg> cool :)
<StupidandUgly> blakkheim trust me I wasn't, I spent a lot of time searching the form as well and came to the conclusion that it does not work. I was trying to connect my ipod touch
<alokito> StupidandUgly, you can use rhythmbox in gnome, and there's amarok in kde but you need to install some extra plugins for it
<scunizi_> fokuslee302: but it's a sub type domain.. so if your account is setup with a user name like bilbo.. then your web address will be bilbo.geeksip.com or similar
 * suppository takes a dump
<alokito> StupidandUgly, yah, touch won't work :(
<aliendude5300> Is it true that they are removing Synaptic and gdebi in Lucid?!? :( I LOVE Synaptic... :/ Software Center isn't even a comparison!
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: just use aptitude :)
 * suppository shits
<scunizi_> aliendude5300: you.. I think.. can still install it
<blakkheim> !op | suppository
<ubottu> suppository: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<edbian> gr4p3s, Where did you register for 1.99 ??
<StupidandUgly> blakkheim I was unaware that shuffles worked but thanks for letting me know :D
<alokito> StupidandUgly, its too complicated for a plugin/soft in linux to sync nano or touch
<dodecaphonics> aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. If you can raed tihs, psot it to yuor wlal. Olny 55% of plepoe can
<BoXis> i'm using dyndns.com next time, I use godaddy too.
 * suppository has a bif turtlehead pokin' out.
 * suppository defecates
<fokuslee302> scunizi_, oh ok, i guess i got my money worth, : ) good to know thou alot of my friends are buying domain atleast same them some money
<fokuslee302> they just run blog on it
<alokito> ask they don't officially support Linux
<elky> suppository, are you likely to make a valid contribution to this channel at any point in the near future?
<StupidandUgly> alokito do you mean codecs? What do you mean by extras?
<scunizi_> fokuslee302: that's kinda like a bbs in the old days
<BLACk> Anybody here familiar with Vmware workstation for windows?
<maco> StupidandUgly: http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-linux/
<scunizi_> BLACk: use to be.. switched to virtualbox
<dodecaphonics> im familiar with my relatives, but not with windows
<navidhg> what are your guys' favourite CMS (content management system)?
<maco> StupidandUgly: i got that link from one of the guys who worked on reverse-engineering the ipod touch
<scunizi_> navidhg: joomla
<h00k> well, it's official, it looks like I have to downgrade from grub2 to grub legacy
<StupidandUgly> alokito yeah well my ipod touchs is pretty useless since the headphone jack broke so that problem solved itself
<alokito> StupidandUgly, no not codecs, I mean that its hard to make a soft/plugin in linux that can understand the Operating system of nano or higher
<navidhg> Same
<dodecaphonics> i got a problem with gorgs
<alokito> shuffle's os is simple
<maco> alokito: check out that link i just pasted to StupidandUgly
<BLACk> i neeed to know how to close the vmware window in full screen mode with a key bind or something
<BLACk> minimize
<dodecaphonics> the gorgs always try to catch some fraggles, and its a real mess around here
<navidhg> I wanted to know if there are any good alternatives to Joomla
<scunizi_> BLACk: F11?
<BLACk> i need to minimize the window.  no that wont work
<StupidandUgly> don't they keep encrypting the firmware on the ipods?
<aliendude5300> I really hate how they are trying to oversimplify Ubuntu... it's much better the way it is than with the Software Center... I was actually disappointed when Add/Remove programs was removed. I've been using it and Synaptic since 6.10... :(
<njsharkracer> anyone else have problems with facebook chat on firefix slowing down their machine?
<BLACk> because they keyboard is being used by ubuntu
<scunizi_> BLACk: does F11 take it out of full screen?
<StupidandUgly> I don't know what I'm taking about so I will shut up lol
<alokito> StupidandUgly, actually it wouldn't be that hard if ipods officially supported linux, but they don't, so bad luck to us ipodians :(
<maco> aliendude5300: the software center will do more, dont worry, its just still a work in progress
<BLACk> i need to minimize it to tool bar
<BLACk> while still in full screen mode
<gr4p3s> edbian: i found a really good coupon code in the summer at godaddy. after tax and icann fee, it was like $2.13
<scunizi_> BLACk: try in #vmware
<alokito> maco, can you post it again?
<BLACk> ok
<alokito> maco, the link, I missed it
<maco> alokito: http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-linux/
<scunizi_> BLACk: I don't think you can do that without first taking it out of full screen mode
<edbian> gr4p3s, Not bad!  I just paid $10
<maco> aliendude5300: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<alokito> ok, thanks
<StupidandUgly> alokito I hear mac takes code from linux, they should give back a little
<maco> StupidandUgly: no, they take from bsd
<maco> StupidandUgly: bsd license allows them to not release their changes
<StupidandUgly> o
<StupidandUgly> interesting
<maco> StupidandUgly: thats the difference between bsd and glp
<maco> *gpl
<alokito> StupidandUgly, no, mac is based on the "mach" kernel which came from BSD
<joako> But they do release Darwin and other opensource stuff... Apple owns CUPS if you never noticed
<saint__> Can anyone here help me with Kubuntu 9.10?
<alokito> StupidandUgly, you can say its based on "unix" somehow, but no not linux
<StupidandUgly> ic
<gr4p3s> edbian: it's always possible to find lower prices, if you just wait long enough... but $10 isn't bad either
<aliendude5300> maco, theres no way the software center will have information as technical as synaptic for power users like myself, such as dependencies. It just aims to make software installation easy for the computer illiterate, but as a software developer, I like having tools like Synaptic and gdebi for installing software. If they had Software Center and Synaptic + gdebi, I wouldn't care.
<scunizi_> joako: it's amazing when you show http://localhost:631 to a mac user.. they never know it's there.
<maco> aliendude5300: if youre a software developer then im surprised you're using synaptic at all rather than apt-cache, apt-get, and aptitude
<saint__> I know this is the Ubuntu channel, but can someone here help me on Kubuntu?
<aliendude5300> I might as well be using debian. I can build Ubuntu from a server command line installation as it is... :/
<alokito> saint__, it would be better to ask in #kubuntu channel, but you can ask here too
<blakkheim> maco: agreed
<maco> saint__: whats up?
<scunizi_> saint__: maybe whats up
<aliendude5300> maco, I use apt-get ALL the time. Synaptic is better for checking package dependencies and conflicts.
<saint__> I am on an HP mini 110. I installed Kubuntu 9.04 then upgraded to 9.10. Everything works but the internet
<maco> aliendude5300: how so?
<saint__> I connect wirelessly and still no internet
<saint__> I do a ping and it pings fine
<AIIID> how do i set emphaty to work in invisible mode on gtalk
<saint__> but nothing ever worked.. Any suggestions?
<scunizi_> saint__: do you have encryption enabled on your router?
<joako> Can you connect to a site by IP address?
<saint__> no
<maco> saint__: if ping to an outside ip works, youve got net...
<saint__> yes. but not by URL
<maco> saint__: ok then dns is busted. whats in /etc/resolv.conf?
<joako> what does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<alokito> maco, thanks for the link, but I think a nano can't read normal "file copy-paste"
<njsharkracer> saint__:  if you can't get to a site by url then check your dns settings
<aliendude5300> Sometimes, it's easier to see things in a GUI, so you have a better idea what is being installed when you add a package and what you require, as well as short descriptions of what each package is for.
<saint__> oh I know. but for some reason when I type in say like google.com or what ever, that just freezes and it says that it cant find it. but it can find the ip
<alokito> maco, itunes copies the files in nano in a special way
<maco> alokito: i dont know about nano. that link is for ipod touch
<saint__> it's set to auto.
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: aptitude show packagename
<alokito> brb
<scunizi_> saint__: you have to open a terminal and look at the file maco & joako  mentioned
<scunizi_> saint__: report back to them
<saint__> sorry what was the file name again :P
<StupidandUgly> Does anyone know of a mp3 player similar to an ipod that uses linux?
<maco> saint__: /etc/resolv.conf
<joako> scunizi_: He can also open a GUI-based text editor such as (I can't think of what one is called)
<maco> StupidandUgly: similar how?
<StupidandUgly> it has a GUI interface
<joako> StupidandUgly: I have an Sandisk Sansa connect and it runs Linux
<maco> StupidandUgly: i use a Cowon D2. its a decent sized touchscreen system
<maco> StupidandUgly: it doesnt run linux, but it works well with it
<blakkheim> StupidandUgly: a graphical user interface interface?
<navidhg> Sanza clip
<scunizi_> joako: kate.. but he won't be able to edit it without installing kdesu first and using that to open kate
<fidin> i have an eeepc that came with windows 7 starter, should i put normal ubuntu, or ubuntu remix?
<StupidandUgly> lol yeah I just saw that
<aliendude5300> blakkheim, that's useful, but sometimes I feel too lazy to open a terminal and mess with aptitude. :P
<StupidandUgly> sorry for error
<edbian> Can someone help me?  I would like to tell goDaddy.com to point my new domain name at a particular ip address.  How do I do that?
<qwerty_> hi
<whoever> can i get some help with an xorg grb: not working at all , scroll light doest light and keymap doesn't change
<maco> edbian: ask godaddy?
<qwerty_> How do I update java??
<saint__> ok. when I look for that file. what should I be looking for within it?
<qwerty_> on ubuntu
<scunizi_> edbian: log into your account with godaddy and look around there..
<aliendude5300> qwerty_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maco> !pastebin | saint__
<ubottu> saint__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<scunizi_> saint__: use nicks so it highlights the person(s) your're talking to .
<maco> saint__: just give us the contents
<joako> edbian: You need to tell godaddy to associate your domain with a DNS server. The DNS server will handle the lookups of the domain to IP address. One free service is zoneedit.com
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: it's less work than opening up synaptic and going through its menus and such
<maco> blakkheim: especially if youve always got a terminal open ;)
<blakkheim> maco: i always do :)
<edbian> joako, dyndns  is another?
<saint__> maco: should I do it on my 9.04 or upgrade to 9.10 again and try? If it's 9.10 I can't do it lol
<edbian> Thanks guys, godaddy is throwing a thousand complicated things at me trying to get me to buy more crap from them
<maco> saint__: doesnt matter
<saint__> ok one sec.
<whoever> here is my xorg.conf
<saint__> maco: one sec
<joako> edbian: Yes but the service from DynDNS you need for a domain is called "custom DNS" and it is not free
<whoever> http://dpaste.com/139111/
<alokito> joako my sister has sandisk sansa and it works fine too :)
<joako> edbian: and if you have not completed your purchase from godaddy, please dont. Use a reputable registrar instead
<BoXis> edbian: you select the domain and then go to the server link, it should tell you where to put the ip address
<edbian> joako, thank you!  You're tremendously helpful
<chuy_max> how am I supposed to configure GRUB2?
<scunizi_> edbian: joako aplus.net is one
<edbian> joako, oops, I already did.  Name some that are more reputable?
<blakkheim> !grub2 > chuy_max
<ubottu> chuy_max, please see my private message
<saint__> maco: # Generated by NetworkManager
<saint__> domain domain_not_set.invalid
<saint__> search domain_not_set.invalid
<saint__> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<saint__> nameserver 68.238.96.12
<FloodBot4> saint__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Boxis:  Thanks
<njsharkracer> edbian: have you ever tried opendns?
<edbian> scunizi_, Thanks
<saint__> woops.. sorry
<edbian> njsharkracer, I use them :)  but not for hosting my domain
<maco> saint__: id expect the nameservers to come first...
<aliendude5300> Atleast leave gdebi in, there's a LOT of proprietary apps you can't get in the default repositories like Skype and it's MUCH easier to just download the .deb in firefox and double click it...
<maco> saint__: host google 192.168.1.1
<Deviouz> hi guys
<BoXis> edbian: I think t35.com is one... haven't tried it.
<maco> saint__: does it return google's IP or does it error out?
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: dpkg -i file.deb
<saint__> maco: it returns an ip
<h00k> has anybody ever heard of Win7 eating grub2 after Windows updates? As described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757
<joako> edbian: For low volume I am not sure. I have an enom reseller account but if you just want a few domains they charge something like $35/year (reseller account charges "normal prices") I Never used them to register a domain but I use nettica.com paid DNS service and they say if you buy your domain from them you get free DNS service for that domain
<maco> saint__: try just swapping that file around so the 2 nameserver lines come before domain & search lines
<saint__> ok. if I have nay other issues. I'll come back here after reinstalling 9.04 lol
<saint__> maco: thank you for the help
<aliendude5300> blakkheim, true, but double clicking is easier than clicking the terminal and typing that after cding to the download location or typing the full path to the file... and gdebi takes up virtually no space at all so it makes sense to have in a default installation.
<maco> saint__: no problem
<scunizi_> maco: can't saint__ put in opendns's ip's?  they're pretty fast
<joako> maco: it should not matter I see here the default resolv.conf generaged by NetworkManager and it is domain lan / search lan / nameserver 192.168.1.1
<maco> scunizi_: yes, but the confusing bit is that the there *is* a working dns server in there already
<edbian> joako, Thanks! :)
<edbian> BoXis, I'm having trouble finding the server setting you mentioned, can you be more specific?
<Deviouz> do xubuntu have chan?
<maco> joako: ive never seen it in that order, but if specifying the dns server to use makes it work... seems like its not reaching that line of the file
<maco> Deviouz: yes
<Deviouz> cool
<h00k> Has anybody ever heard of Win7 eating grub2 after Windows updates? As described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757
<linuxlvr78> hey all
<aliendude5300> h00k, no -- I'll have to keep that in mind...
<epaphus> hello, how can I install more codecs for ekiga??
<linuxlvr78> my first time here
<BoXis> edbian: give me a sec...
<scunizi_> h00k: if there's a bug registered then there's at least one person
<whoever> can anyone help with mapping keys
<edbian> BoXis, Thank you, you've been very helpful so far :)
<aliendude5300> whoever, sure, what layout?
<aliendude5300> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard...
<h00k> aliendude5300: I'm not sure if it's happening with everyone or if this is a special case for some reason
<Koganei> hm, my connection with my router is erratic, it slows down about every 15 seconds, but my other wireless devices aren't affected
<hellyes> is there an Internet Explorer plug-in (spoofer) for Chrome(linux)?
<Koganei> what are the utilities I can use to help diagnose this
<Koganei> like a network version of top or something
<aliendude5300> Koganei, kismet is useful for wireless diagnostics.
<cysic> I deleted grub
<cysic> wat happen
<aliendude5300> Koganei, someone might be forging deauthentication packets, or you might have a weak signal/bad driver.
<whoever> aliendude5300: here is my xorg and it's us and davorak-r http://dpaste.com/139111/
<navidhg> Hell has broken loose cysic.
<h00k> Has anybody ever heard of Win7 eating grub2 after Windows updates? As described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757
<BoXis> edbian: ahah, i just logged on to godaddy and they changed the website.
<cysic> evidently
<edbian> BoXis, I hate it BTW, it's a mess
<curtmack> I just tried to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10. At some point in the process the computer crashed at the kernel level (REISUB did not work). So I power cycled it, and it booted up fine. Is there anything I should do before trying to upgrade again?
<sasori2501> hey all.  having a major problem running ubu 9.04 nbr, and vbox 3.1.  2 days of this and im sick of it.  how can i completely purge it and try it again???
<h00k> curtmack: perhaps sudo apt-get install -f
<scunizi_> maco .. here's what's in my kubuntu resolv.conf in my vm.. http://pastebin.com/f269bced7
<cysic> i reinstalled grub
<hellyes> is there an Internet Explorer plug-in (spoofer) for Chrome(linux)?
<BoXis> edbian: You might have to make manual entries in the name servers.
<linuxlvr78> how do i add a server?
<navidhg> Yes there is hellyes
<edbian> BoXis, Can you help me do that?
<rahduke1> yo ppl  some of my samba share folders show up on my network with weird ass letters and numbers instead of the folder names
<rahduke1> whats up with that?
<navidhg> There a chrome plugin
<h00k> !language | rahduke1
<ubottu> rahduke1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aliendude5300> whoever, type setxkbmap us in terminal for us layout...
<curtmack> h00k: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 removed, 1183 not upgraded
<aliendude5300> let me check the command for dvorak.
<qwerty_> and how do you enable java?
<qwerty_> I am trying to access a online chart and says I have to enable java
<h00k> curtmack: it "sounds" okay
<hellyes> navidhg: do you know the name or how I can get it?
<qwerty_> But I already installed it
<navidhg> Google it!
<rahduke1> yo ppl  some of my samba share folders show up on my network with weird a$$ letters and numbers instead of the folder names, whats up with that??
<navidhg> I'm not on my Ubuntu system at the moment
<aliendude5300> whoever, for dvorak, i think the command is setxkbmap dvorak
<navidhg> So I couldn't tell you
<whoever> aliendude5300: is this to set the initial keyboard?
<curtmack> okay, different question: At this point, would you say it's simpler to download an Ubuntu 9.10 ISO, install a fresh copy, and then manually install all my programs?
<curtmack> I have /home on a different partition
<mkquist> curtmack: i find that its faster to just do a fresh install, upgrades always take me forever
<aliendude5300> I believe so, if not the default can be selected in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts.
<whoever> aliendude5300: its davorak-r.. hopefully
<phixxor> yo what's up -- I'm trying to copy a file to my desktop (using root nautillus) but I get an error saying I don't have permission. How can I bypass this error and copy files and folders?
<Dr_Willis> hellyes:  thers a chrome extension web site
<scunizi_> curtmack: not sure what's going on but have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<curtmack> scunizi_: I was upgrading through the Update Manager
<qwerty_> aliendude I installed java
<qwerty_> thanks
<curtmack> isn't that essentially the same thing?
<qwerty_> BUt how do I run it
<rahduke1> ya'll are too cool to help me out?
<usr13> phixxor: You should not need to use root  to copy files to your desktop.
<Dr_Willis> qwerty_:  perhaps you dident install the java plugin.
<Dr_Willis> qwerty_:  but the java runtime instead.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<h00k> curtmack: you'll probably be okay doing a dist-upgrade with update-manager -d, if worse-comes-to-worse, perhaps have a 9.10 liveCD/USB on hand
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mkquist> rahduke1: are the drives in fstab? that are shared?
<phixxor> usr13, I had to use root to access the directory I'm copying from
<aliendude5300> whoever, I've tried dvorak -- it's so much slower than QWERTY for me. Unless you're used to it, it's not worth it if you type fast in QWERTY (for me I type 60wpm in QWERTY).
<scunizi_> curtmack: no.. it should just upgrade older programs to the latest version for the release that you have.
<rahduke1> mkquist: no sir
<mkquist> rahduke1: thats when it happens to me
<rahduke1> just you typical SMB shares accessed from win7 win xp and xbox
<usr13> phixxor: Should not be needed.
<usr13> What files are you tring to copy?
<phixxor> usr13, why
<mkquist> rahduke1: oh i thought you meant the ones on ur linux box
<StupidandUgly> whats the command to run rhythmbox from the terminal
<usr13> from where?  What directory?
<qwerty_> dr. willis
<qwerty_> How do I install the actual Java
<phixxor> usr13, files from an external HD used for mac time capsule
<phixxor> er, time machine
<rahduke1> mkquist: it happens on linux comps accessing the shares as well
<mkquist> rahduke1: got me there
<Koganei> so yeah, network tools anyone? :P
<whoever> aliendude5300: i'm typing with one hand
<rahduke1> i mean i got a folder called 2012 being shared and it shows up as 2GW244~Z
<rahduke1> wtf
<rahduke1> its insanity
<usr13> phixxor: What filesystem does the external HD use?  Is it FAT32?  or?
<dios_mio> StupidandUgly, run the rythmbox, then look at the processes with ps
<StupidandUgly> thanks
<w3asal> hey does anyone know if there's a way to remove the udf partition that sticks around even after a complete reformat on a WD passport?
<phixxor> HFS+
<dios_mio> StupidandUgly, ps xaf rather
<epaphus> hello, how can I install more codecs for ekiga??
<joako> w3asal: cat /dev/zero > /dev/whatever-your-drive-us
<whoever> aliendude5300: ?
<w3asal> it's not the data I want to get rid of, it's the partition. partition managers don't see it, but it mounts
<usr13> epaphus: If you install mplayer, you will more than likely install more codecs with it.
<h00k> w3asal: if it's a new one, no,because it's on a physical chip
<aliendude5300> whoever, sorry, I was reading on the web for a minute there... I guess that makes sense if you type with only one hand.
<joako> w3asal: Ok, then don't run the command I said because it will erase everything on the drive
<w3asal> joako, yeah, I know
<w3asal> h00k, that's what I was afraid of, any way to tell ubuntu not to mount it?
<whoever> aliendude5300: when i enter $ sudo setxkbmap dvorak-r
<whoever> Password:
<whoever> Error loading new keyboard description
<joako> I wonder, if you take apart the drive and put the drive in your PC does it still show up?
<h00k> wastrel: good question. I saw a tut online that showed how to remove the chip but it voids the drives warranty
<phixxor> urs13: I can read the files in gksu nautilus, but if I try to cd into the directory, I get "sudo: cd: command not found"
<usr13> phixxor: not sudo cd  just ce
<usr13> cd not ce
<phixxor> usr13, then I get permission denied
<usr13> phixxor: mount | pastebinit
<aliendude5300> whoever, type -config before the name of the keyboard map. for example setxkbmap -config us.
<phixxor> http://pastebin.com/f64fa2228
<aliendude5300> whoever, that should fix it.
<usr13> phixxor: Let us have a look at how it's mounted.
<phixxor> usr13, alright. I let gnome auto mount it
<aliendude5300> whoever, tell me if that works for you...
<usr13> phixxor: You got it now?
<phixxor> usr13, so the way it's mounted affects whether I can copy files from it?
<whoever> aliendude5300: what is the purpose? i that it was aleady anitializd in xorg.conf
<phixxor> usr13, got what?
<StupidandUgly> anyone recommend a good movie
<usr13> Never mind..
<w3asal> I now see that the physical chip is being mounted from /dev/sr1, can I add a config line somewhere to just ignore /dev/sr1 automatically?
<h00k> Has anybody ever heard of Win7 eating grub2 after Windows updates? As described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757
<aliendude5300> whoever, it lets you change your keyboard mapping if it's not working... not sure how you'd change that in Xorg.conf.
<usr13> phixxor: Which is it?  /media/75D39D7D40509F2B  or  /media/Macbook Backbook
<phixxor> usr13, macbook backbook
<aliendude5300> whoever, plus, you don't have to restart the xserver to switch between us and dvorak.
<phixxor> usr13, my ultimate goal is to copy directories from macbook backbook to the other partition
<aliendude5300> whoever, useful if sharing a computer.
<usr13> phixxor: cd /media/Mackbook\ Backbook/
<StupidandUgly> what are some packages I can get ride of that will reduce the size of the Xbuntu OS?
<StupidandUgly> besides the common ones
<phixxor> usr13, mac*book backbook, but got it
<phixxor> usr13, what now
<whoever> aliendude5300: i enter setxkbmap -config us and i get no error but the layout does not change
<w3asal> is there a line I can add to fstab which says "when something is plugged into /dev/sr1, ignore it"?
<usr13> phixxor: cp file1 file2 file3 $HOME/Desktop/
<usr13> phixxor: Or:  cp file1 file2 file3  /media/75D39D7D40509F2B/
<phixxor> usr13, it's not that simple. The directories I need are nested in some tricky partitions: see http://bit.ly/5IHQC5
<phixxor> usr13, but I'll try
<whoever> aliendude5300: fyi: the default keymap is dvorak-r
<phixxor> usr13, tricky directories, rather
<Purpley> Can someone give me a link to how to setup a SSH server on linux? Google didn't help
<aliendude5300> whoever, hmm... not sure how to fix that. To see usage information for setxbmap, type man before the command: man setxkbmap
<aliendude5300> maybe someone else knows... this is a public IRC channel after all. :)
<scunizi_> Purpley: sudo apt-get install ssh .. then it's installed both server and client
<usr13> phixxor: The tab key is your friend.
<phixxor> :)
<phixxor> so is ls in another tab
<Purpley> I know scunizi_ I want additional info on how to set it up
<usr13> ubottu ssh | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<scunizi_> !ssh | Purpley
<Purpley> thanks
<usr13> ubottu sshd | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<phixxor> usr, $ ls /media/Macbook\ Backbook/.HFS+\ Private\ Directory\ Data^M/dir_1586312/Patrick/Desktop/
<phixxor> usr13, ^
<phixxor> usr13, /dir_1586312/Patrick/Desktop/: Permission deniedk/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
<phixxor> that's what happens when I try ls
<phixxor> oh nvm, sudo ls works
<usr13> phixxor: I was just saying that the Tab key is your friend, (on the keyboard) (will help you navigate via CLI to "tricky directories")
<phixxor> usr13, yes, I know. I just need to know the names of the files I want to autocomplete
<phixxor> usr13, they all have numbers in front of them that I don't remember
<James_-_> Dose Ubuntu Server have a a copy that will run on a i686
<scunizi_> James_-_: x86 version runs on i486+
<James_-_> umm odd that what i thought but i just got an odd error, let me reboot and see whats up, I may be back
<phixxor> usr13, cp doesn't work either. "cannot stat" see http://pastebin.com/f64fa2228
<kinja-sheep> I have a question about plugged devices. What is their usual path? /dev/? I'm going to write a script that'll be executed only if the particular usb device is plugged in. I can see the info in dmesg though.
<{MHA}Demonic> any1 on
<{MHA}Demonic> need help connecting to my internet wirelessly
<kinja-sheep> {MHA}Demonic: We read you.
<EastDallas> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsolox> is it ok/safe to upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 via upgrde??
<EastDallas> tsolox: I did.
<kinja-sheep> {MHA}Demonic: Check the Hardware Drivers under System --> Admin if you haven't done that yet.
<tsolox> EastDallas: how did it go?
<scunizi_> tsolox: should be
<goose> recommendations on a unix BNC?
<{MHA}Demonic> well i can connect wirelessly when i boot from my cd
<scunizi_> goose: what's a BNC?
<kinja-sheep> tsolox: Yes. I favor clean installation over upgrades but you should make backups in case.
<{MHA}Demonic> just not my hard drive
<aliendude5300> whoever, setkbmap dvorak is working for me by the way...
<phixxor> usr13, srry, see http://pastebin.com/m4e9f3535 now
<whoever> aliendude5300:x
<EastDallas> {MHA}Demonic: If you can connect hardwired temporarily it should find the wireless drivers and install them
<IdleOne> goose: check out znc
<goose> scunizi_: it's an IRC "virtual server", usualyl run from a shell. It keeps your nick connected full time, then you connect to the BNC and have scrollback history from when you were gone, etc
<tsolox> is there not a working tomcat installer in ubuntu repo?
<goose> IdleOne: thank you
<{MHA}Demonic> well i tried to install two but they seem to stay at 0%
<aliendude5300> whoever, I've been using just dvorak instead of dvorak-r if that makes a difference...
<EastDallas> tsolox: it went fine.  I also upgraded two machines from 9.04 to 9.10 using upgrade as well
<scunizi_> goose: I think you can do that with screen and irssi or weechat
<goose> scunizi_: I do it with screened irssi, but for this scenario, I need a BNC
<whoever> aliendude5300: it does, i have us wrking now ne4ed davorak-r
<scunizi_> goose: k.. maybe the suggestioin from IdleOne will work for you. never heard of it.
<whoever> aliendude5300: slightly different for rightr hand
<jaem|away> morning
<IdleOne> scunizi_: it is sorta like running a mini ircd that connects to freenode and then you connect your client to "your" server. when you disconnect your client the bnc keeps your nick online.
<jaem|away> if I used the Ubuntu installer to encrypt my home directory (and set it to unlock on login), is removing the encryption as straightforward as just reformatting /home and fixing up fstab?
<aliendude5300> whoever, maybe something like dvorak-right? Sorry, but I don't know what it would be called :/
<goose> the sudoers file should always be located at "/etc/sudoers", right?
<goose> (I can't find it there)
<tsolox> how can we tell in commandline what ubuntu version we have?
<jaem|away> goose, does visudo find it?
<scunizi_> IdleOne: what's the benefit over screen and irssi?
<goose> jaem|away: negative
<w3asal> thanks for the help guys, turns out adding the mountpoint as "none" in /etc/fstab is what I was looking for
<phixxor> yo what's up -- I'm trying to copy a file from an external hd to my desktop (using root nautillus) but I get an error saying I don't have permission. How can I bypass this error and copy files and folders?
<IdleOne> scunizi_: you can also give accounts to other users to connect to the bnc
<jaem|away> goose, that probably is not a good sign :S
<scunizi_> IdleOne: and will they be using your nick or one they setup?
<IdleOne> scunizi_: their own nick
<jaem|away> phixxor, what is the error exactly?
<goose> jaem|away: heh..that's what I thought :S It's a VPS, if that counts for anything... but I've always found it in /etc/sudoers
<phixxor> jaem|away, just a second, I'll reproduce it
<goose> what's the "find" command for a text file?
<ilovealcoa> hello, is it socially acceptable to plead for help with certain problems with ubuntu?
<scunizi_> IdleOne: and can the others talk within themselves through the bnc without bouncing to freenode or whereever?
<jaem|away> goose, out of curiosity, which company is it with?
<jtaji> phixxor: the desktop is a separate nautilus session running as your user.. navigate to your Desktop in the root nautilus window
<goose> jaem|away: VPSVille (Canada)
<IdleOne> scunizi_: yes ZNC has that feature, I guess most bnc's have it
<phixxor> jtaji, aaaaah, thanks, I'll try
<kinja-sheep> ilovealcoa: There are a new tread going on... Cyberbegging! You can beg but you're better off stating your problem and if anybody know, they'll respond. ;)
<tsolox> how can we tell in commandline what ubuntu version we have?
<maco> tsolox: lsb_release -a
<jaem|away> goose, that's odd...  I know Linode (my host) does some funky things with the boot subsystem, but I can't see any reason to mess with sudoers
<jaem|away> was it there before on this system?
<ilovealcoa> thanks kinja
<phixxor> jtaji, usr13, jaem|away Thanks! that works perfectly
<StupidandUgly> go to system and click about ubuntu or something like that
<tsolox> maco: thanks
<goose> jaem|away: I just reimaged. it. I don't want to have to root every time I install a package, I'd rather sudo and lock out the root account
<scunizi_> IdleOne: k.. guess I'm still missing the point of it other then a remote irc server that connects directly to an actual irc server..  I'll have to mull it over
<aliendude5300> whoever, I looked it up for you. Try setxkbmap us dvorak-r
<CaNoc> hello, which file system should I use to store large number of file, and how to tune it?
<StupidandUgly> tsolox type in terminal cat /etc/lsb-release
<IdleOne> scunizi_: basically let's say you wanted to give your customers a way of contacting you via irc you could setup the bnc to freenode and then have the bnc auto forward to #scunizi for example
<StupidandUgly> tsolox nvm
<scunizi_> IdleOne: so customers would connect to the bnc and it would relay to you nomatter what channel you're on?
<ilovealcoa> ok, can anybody help?  problem: ubuntu claims that certain files it has created are > 100,000 GB, despite the fact that they are entirely contained on a partition that is less than 50 GB.  this evidently leads to problems when attempting to copy the files to another medium.  does anybody know some way to work around this?
<jaem|away> ilovealcoa, are the files intact or important?  e.g. can you just blammo them and be done with it?
<scunizi_> IdleOne: or #scunizi would be an inhouse bnc server hosted channel even though nick scunizi is also connected to other channels?
<ilovealcoa> jaem: no, i wish.  i am actually attempting to back up an operating system, and these files are all contained in the /proc folder
<IdleOne> scunizi_: not exactly. when they connect to the bnc they would be sent to #example. you would have to be in that #
<HFSPLUS> How sexy my ride?
<HFSPLUS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvC-lgTqhk
<IdleOne> scunizi_: from what I understand bnc's were used back in the day when networks didn't use nickserv.
<StupidandUgly> what packages can I remove that will make Xubuntu smaller but will not hinder its functionality for a novice user
<scunizi_> IdleOne: and that's something you set within the bnc so when they connect they're routed directly to a specific channel you're monitoring?
<cutegirl> hello evry body
<StupidandUgly> Its just going to be used to play music and watch videos
<IdleOne> scunizi_: and there is also the feature that when you reconnect your client you get a playback of what was said while you were gone.
<IdleOne> scunizi_: yes the #example routing is set in the bnc
<scunizi_> IdleOne: k.. starting to see the light :).. intersting..
<plustax> okay. I need someone to walk me through an ubuntu partition dual boot installation on my vista desktop
<plustax> anyone have the time?
<cutegirl> im just use ubuntu who can teach me wat name program help me save all program working when i shutdown?
<tsolox> plustax: where are you now?
<plustax> tsolox I have the installation on a flash disk and am ready to install it.
<plustax> But
<Guest45296> i removed ubuntu software center from my favorites tab in ubuntu netbook remix, where do I find it to get ti back?
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I installed debian + LXDE
<plustax> I dont know how to setup partitions and I'm really bad at this. I might need some vnc help once I get it on there.
<jtaji> cutegirl: system > prefs > startu applications.. Options tab
<genoobie> and it's screaming compared to xubuntu
<genoobie> is there an ubuntu distro that is comparable to debian + LXDE
<genoobie> it's superlight and fast
<tsolox> plustax: can you boot into linux using that flash disk?
<IdleOne> scunizi_: we used to use bnc back when on EFnet. they didn't have nickserv ( not sure they do now )
<scunizi_> genoobie: you can install LXDE in ubuntu too
<david___> nevermind
<genoobie> I know, but the netinst of debian + LXDE wasn't too bad
<genoobie> I imagine there is a netinst of ubuntu
<genoobie> or xubuntu or whatever
<cutegirl> ty jtaji
<scunizi_> IdleOne: old school stuff. I like it.. I use to run a part time BBS on a 1200baud modem :)
<genoobie> I really like the way it runs
<genoobie> and aptitude is a nice pkg manager
<Guest44588> hey guys, i'm new to ubuntu on a fresh install and was wondering if anyone could fill me in on display drivers and that
<whoever> adminewb: it is setxkbmap us  and setxkbmap -varient dvorak-r
<plustax> tsolox check pm
<genoobie> which I know is in ubuntu too
<scunizi_> Guest44588: what kind of card do you have in the machine?
<genoobie> I just thought xubuntu would be fast, but it's not
<IdleOne> scunizi_: you are old lol!
<genoobie> yeah 1200baud :)
<scunizi_> IdleOne: :)  will hit 50 in 3 mths
<genoobie> I remember 150
<genoobie> well here's my question
<kinja-sheep> whoever: You're familiar with setxkbamp?
<whoever> so can you help get it working  knowing that , but 2 c
<Guest44588> i have no idea, i'm lost without dxdiag :P
<whoever> a little
<genoobie> I'm having a hell of a time with debian's kernel and my sound card
<genoobie> I'm wondering if I'll fair any better with ubuntu
<scunizi_> Guest44588: basics like ATI or Nvidia?
<Guest44588> Nvidia
<genoobie> any way to check?
<Mike_lifeguard> What can I use to rip CDs?
<kinja-sheep> whoever: Cool. I'm going to ask you if you know the answer to this --> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:> Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols>; Ignoring extra symbols Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server.
<genoobie> it's a laptop with cirrus sound
<scunizi_> Guest44588: have you done all the initial updates the system usually prompts you to do right after an install?
<aliendude5300> genoobie, if you're looking for lightweight ubuntu, try crunchbang. :)
<whoever> aliendude5300: ITS 2 different commands well not realy
<jaem|away> Mike_lifeguard, Sound Juicer, or whatever that GNOME app is called will do the trick
<jaem|away> there's a KDE app too, but the name escapes me
<genoobie> aliendude5300, is that comparable to debian + LXDE?
<jaem|away> or, with KDE you can just do it through Dolphin with copy-and-paste
<genoobie> well the only reason I would switch at this point is if the kernel had sound card support
<aliendude5300> genoobie, I'm not sure, but I've gotten it to run on a Pentium 3 with 128MB ram... :)
<Mike_lifeguard> jaem|away: thanks
<Guest44588> yes i did scunizi_, but resolution is still at 640x480
<genoobie> aliendude5300, run, or run well
<genoobie> I mean this is running well
<kinja-sheep> whoever: Be back in 15min. I'll check the messages and see if you know the workaround. The forums didn't say much about this.
<genoobie> I can even play flash video fairly smoothly
<genoobie> :)
<ckane> where can i find libgtk-perl
<aliendude5300> genoobie, what are your system specs?
<genoobie> P3 800, 256MB
<whoever> kinja-sheep: i don't theink it is fatle to x .. your question is answard
<genoobie> like I said, I would keep what I have, but the soundcard is borked
<timetroll> i installed chromium in ubuntu but cannot find it through a reboot and a relog???
<scunizi_> Guest44588: k.. this is an easy one.. look in system>Admin>Hardware drivers and you'll probably see that there are a couple of nvidia driver available to "activate".. pick the recommended one typically the higher version number and activate.. it will download and install.. after that you'll have to reboot to activate it.
<Guest44588> scunizi_: when i go to system>preferences>display it doesn't know what monitor i'm using - i have the hp install disk for my monitor and not sure how to install
<genoobie> I dunno if the kernel that crunchbang has will work either
<scunizi_> Guest44588: you won't need the monitor install disk at all.
<timetroll> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Guest44588> ok thankyou scunizi_, i'll try it and come back to let you know what happened if it's fixed or not :P
<scunizi_> Guest44588: k.. I'll be here for a while
<jaem|away> out of curiosity, if one were to uninstall apt/dpkg, would that be salvageable, or would it wipe the local db?  I don't really feel like trying it to find out :P
<aliendude5300> genoobie, give it a try... it ran pretty well actually, compared to Xubuntu which was REALLY slow. It uses OpenBox as the desktop environment.
<ckane> where can i find libgtk-perl
<genoobie> yeah, I'm going to try and build a custom kernel in debian
<blakkheim> aliendude5300: openbox is not a desktop environment
<genoobie> if I don't have any luck, I might be back
<jaem|away> aliendude5300, LXDE?  Yeah, it's pretty nice
<aliendude5300> blakkheim, err window manager
<genoobie> LXDE rocks
<genoobie> super fast
<jaem|away> yeah, and reasonably featureful
<genoobie> yeah, not too overloaded
<genoobie> just right
<jaem|away> and newbie-friendly config, which is more than you can say about most lightweight WMs/DEs
<timetroll> I wonder why chromium doesn't show up in my menus?
<jaem|away> :)
<genoobie> yes, definitely
<whoever> aliendude5300: ?
<genoobie> bbl
<ilovealcoa> i'm aware that this is not exactly the right forum, but does anybody here have any experience with the debian live cd?
<aliendude5300> whoever, did the setxbmap us dvorak-r work for you?
<Guest44588> scunizi_: i opened the drivers, theres only one listed and it has a green circle beside it
<scunizi_> Guest44588: so.. was it already installed? or did you install it? or does it need to be activated?
<whoever> aliendude5300: for us it works but for dvorak-r you need setxkbmap -varient dvorak-r
<ckane> anybody know where i would get libgtk-perl?
<Guest44588> not sure..it says driver is activated and currently in use, the only thing i updated was the initial update
<stevendfgd> Does Firestarter protect ipv6 by default or only ipv4 like alot of fire walls?
<scunizi_> Guest44588: and your resolution is still "low"?
<aliendude5300> whoever, I got it to work for me just by typing "setxkbmap us dvorak-r".
<ckane> http://deb.grml.org/pool/main/w/wellenreiter/
<whoever> aliendude5300: and the varient option does not work fror us
<ckane> i download this deb file and it is saying i need it
<jaem|away> ckane, did you check the Ubuntu repos?
<Guest44588> very low. it's weird right now though, it's showing 640x480 but theres more desktop than what shows on screen.. if i move mouse down, the screen moves, you know what i mean?
<whoever> aliendude5300: but how did you toggle between the two
<stevendfgd> Does Firestarter protect ipv6 by default or only ipv4 like alot of fire walls?
<Crumbles> can someone walk me through updating ubuntu 9.10 to the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel ??  I can't get any mono programs to show fonts on the 2.9.0 version
<jaem|away> IIRC, GDebi or whatever doesn't resolve dependencies
<ckane> jaem|away, i tried apt-get install libgtk-perl
<timetroll> i installed chromium in ubuntu but cannot find it through a reboot and a relog. any ideas why?
<scunizi_> Guest44588: do "Alt+f2" and type nvidia-setting
<jaem|away> ckane, sigh - give me a sec ;)
<jaem|away> ckane, libgtk2-perl
<ckane> ah
<jaem|away> next time, use apt-cache search
<ckane> thanks
<ckane> will do
<jaem|away> you're welcome.  I somehow missed the fact of that command's existence until after I stopped using Ubuntu and switched to Arch XD
<effthis> if i suspend my netbook with unr via the menu i am prompted for a password when i resume.  when i suspend by closing the lid (confirmed via power mgmt) it doesn't prompt.  the prompt doesn't concern me, but i'm hemorrhaging battery life with a closed lid and i'm wondering if it's suspending at all.
<aliendude5300> whoever, umm... setxbmap us to switch back. I think there is a way to set a keyboard shortcut to toggle, not sure...
<ckane> what is arch xd
<timetroll> guess ill take chromium off then
<jaem|away> ckane, it's a lightweight, flexible, diy distro - the installer leaves you with a console and a package manager - you do the rest
<whoever> aliendude5300: try 'setxkbmap dvorak-r'
<ckane> based on ubuntu
<jaem|away> people like it because it doesn't come with things they don't need, and because once you figure it out, it's easy to get around
<jaem|away> ckane, noooo
<jaem|away> not even close
<Crumbles> is there a way I can get synaptic to show the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel version?
<jaem|away> but I probably shouldn't try to convert users on #ubuntu :P
<effthis> anyone aware of split password-on-resume behavior depending on the way suspend was initiated?
<ckane> lol
<jaem|away> ckane, if you have questions, PM me
<jaem|away> or Google it
<ckane> libgtk2-perl is already the newest version.
<jaem|away> ckane, oh wait
<ckane> wellenreiter: Depends: libgtk-perl but it is not installable
<jaem|away> it needs GTK 1.x?!
<zetheroo1> does anyone here have experience with getting the ralink rt3091 device working in Karmic?
<angelus> effthis, yes, if you do $pmi action suspend, it wont ask you for a password
<orman> how do you install a program from source when it does not have a configure file? I am installing the ati radeon fglrx driver
<zetheroo1> I heard that Ralink were very Linux friendly .... but so far I am not experienced that
<dios_mio> orman, so it doesnt have a configure.. what does it have? any .sh? any Makefile?
<Crumbles> anyone?  pweese ?  :)  I can't get any stupid mono programs to work....
<neezer> I have my /home on a separate partition, but I want to do a clean install with 9.1 instead of using 9.04.
<angelus> effthis, i like to do $ pmi action suspend && gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<neezer> What can I do to get rid of any files on /home that will be saved after the install.
<effthis> split behavior confirmation is good for me, thx!
<orman> dios_mio it has modules
<orman> some .sh and .so files
<neezer> Like all the config files, and I have some other stuff in /home/nathan as well.
<zetheroo1> I have the rt3091 chipset but cannot get it to work in Karmic
<dios_mio> orman, you need to run the .sh... it must be an install script
<orman> ok thanks
<dios_mio> orman, np
<Hillshum> Are there any fancy things that can be done with lots of buttons on the mouse?
<James_-_> you know why my Live Disk wouldn't work.... my dumb ass downloaded the wrong one... I don't even own a 64bit server....
<James_-_> lol time for bed
<angelus> Hillshum, yes, if you have the CompizConfig Settings Manager, for some actions, you can set Mouse buttons to be the trigger (although i dont like doing this), also, if you have a five button mouse, (none too sure on Ubuntu, but) you might be able to use the buttons on the side to go back/forward on any browser(file or internet), i THINK for the second one
<yeason> Is it possible to adjust the amount of change in volume when using function keys on a keyboard?
<Crumbles> anyone know how to update the xserver-xorg-video-intel ????
<jtaji> Crumbles: what ubuntu you running?
<Crumbles> 9.10
<zetheroo1> ralink in Ubuntu anyone?
<jtaji> Crumbles: ah ok.. 9.10 fixed my intel video issues
<Go-er> hi all. I need an addressbook app that will inport VCF, CSV etc files. What is recommended and how to install it pls. Anyone familiar with GFA addressbook and how to install it? Thnx
<Crumbles> I'm trying to get keepass to work with mono, but I have no text when I load programs.  Apparently 2.9.1 fixes the issue. 9.10 ships with 2.9.0
<edbian> I'm using gimp 2.6, I remember in an older version of gnome there was a neat tool that would give you a dialog and ask for text.  It would take that text and render it with a nice glossy effect and block letters and things.  Where did that go??
<whoever> aletheia8556: there is aw ay and i thaught it was setxkbdmap
<aletheia8556> can anybody help me change the maximum screen resolution on xubuntu 9.10.  it doesn't even give 1024x768 in the display preference options.  i had fixed the problem in the past by editing the xor
<aletheia8556> sorry xorg.conf file
<scunizi_> edbian: look under filters.. it's probably inthere someplace
<Guest44588> hey guys, i'm looking for someone who's familiar with the xrandr? aletheia8556>im having the same problem, but i have it set at 1024x768 now by editing the panning option in nvidia configuration, but i have a scrolling screen - theres more screen then what shows and when i move my mouse close to the bottom it scrolls
<edbian> scunizi_, Thanks
<Guest44588> i guess thats why it's called panning.. durr i r so smrt
<webbb82> hey  i need a hand i am running windows and i went to install kubuntu on a dual boot setup  but after i did the partition part to split my hd in two the installer crashed leaving me with half a hard drive  and half unalocated space how do i get it back or del the patition and it will go back to my full hd???
<Go-er> webbb82: I use Mint8 with virtualbox that has WinXP on it. Awesome and no glitches. Recommnend it
<webbb82> ya i was able to install ubuntu onto my external hd wich is what i should have done in the first place but now im stuck with 250 gbs of unalocated disk space
<Go-er> Whats a good standalone addressbook pls
<ubuntu910> hi need help do u?
<aletheia8556> yes
<Hillshum> !best | Go-er
<jaem|away> Go-er, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ubottu> Go-er: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntu910> am having a trouble with wlan in my hp laptop
<jaem|away> Hillshum, Go-er said "good", which would imply that they are looking for a recommendation
<yeason> Does anyone know if it is possible to adjust the amount of change in volume when using function keys on a keyboard? Mine hops by about 15%, I'd like it to jump by 5% at most
<aletheia8556> can anybody help me figure out my screen res problem?
<jaem|away> Go-er, KAddressbook is my preference, but you should probably just install a few and see
<Binny> How to setup dailup connection in Ubuntu?
<jaem|away> yeason, I think so... vaguely... but no idea how, sorry
<Go-er> anyione use GFA addressbook?
<Scunizi> Binny: I think wvdial is what you're looking for.. but I've never used it
<Binny> ok herad about it
<Binny> heard about it
<edbian> Where did the xtns menu go in gimp 2.6 ?
<Binny> ty
<Binny> I wan to create a debian package from a pgm compiled from source any tools u know?
<Scunizi> !compile | Binny
<ubottu> Binny: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest44588> how do i install a driver i downloaded? it is a .run file
<aletheia8556> is there anybody that can help me?
<Binny> i have already compiled it
<Binny> now to distribute it to noobs
<Scunizi> !ppa | Binny
<ubottu> Binny: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<dolby43> just su ./run I think
<dolby43> sudo
<Binny> oh ok thanks scunizi u r a gr8 help
<Guest44588> scunizi is wicked cool
<Binny> Hey how to put the name guy u want to tlak to in chat?
<Guest44588> dolby43, were you talking to me?
<Binny> anyone is ok
<Tupac> mm
<Guest44588> right click the name and open dialog window
<dolby43> yes
<dolby43> I was wrong though
<Guest44588> dolby43: ok thanks anyways
<aletheia8556> Please i need some help
<aletheia8556> my screen is too small
<dolby43> welcome
<Guest44588> i downloaded drivers, they are a .run file. how do i install them?
<dios_mio> aletheia8556, on the menu at top left corner---> system> preferences> display
<Binny> ./<package name>.run
<Binny> sudo ./<pkgname>.run
<Scunizi> Guest44588: what drivers? nvidia?
<aletheia8556> i've done that but when i go in there it doesn't offer any bigger screen resolution than what it is maxed out at.
<aletheia8556> there is about an inch and a half of black around my screen
<Guest44588> Scunizi: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.14.pkg1.run
<kodok> yahoo.masager
<krishmish> any one able to help me with user authentication in squid which allows user to change his passwd using a web browser...im using ncsa_auth
<Binny> if u want instrcutions on Nvidida drivers visit my blog
<kodok> yaho.massager
<Guest44588> what's the url? i'm hoping by updating driver i can fix my resultion problem too
<Scunizi> Guest44588: it won't fix the problem.. unless your card is older and the installed drivers from ubuntu are newer and not designed for your card
<Binny> http://binny88.wordpress.com
<Pxtl> Newb looking for some info.
<Pxtl> I'm trying to get RapidSVN to play with Meld.
<Guest44588> oh ok Scunizi.. i'm so lost i'm fresh on linux and i don't like it already :(
<Scunizi> Guest44588: drivers look for a signal from the monitor to tell it what resolutions they are capable of.. if nothing is reported then it defaults at a low resolution.. you have to manually add the correct resolution to xrandr's system and then enable it..
<krishmish> any one able to help me with user authentication in squid which allows user to change his passwd using a web browser...im using ncsa_auth
<Tupac> mm alguien que hable español
<Pxtl> Where is the actual executable for an app  usually installed in Linux?  /usr/bin?  /bin?
<krishmish> anyone help me with installing chpasswd
<i_is_broke> Tupac, !es
<Scunizi> Guest44588: you're only lost because it's *different*.. it'd be the same on a Mac.. there is a learning curve.. once you get the hang of it.. it's much more fun
<Binny> user appn in /usr/bin sys apps in bin
<i_is_broke> oops backwards.
<i_is_broke> !es | Tupac
<ubottu> Tupac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pxtl> @Binny, thanks... I can't find where Meld is though.
<Binny> yeah scuzinzi is right
<Guest44588> Scunizi: so true... when i started on Mac it sucked until i knew it.. i'll keep trying thanks for advice
<Binny> Meld?
<Pxtl> @Binny, never mind - you're quite right, it was in /usr/bin.  Don't know how I missed it before.  Meld, as in the merge tool.
<aletheia8556> does anybody know how i can get into the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10
<Binny> oh isee
<Pxtl> I'm sure I looked there before.
<aletheia8556> did they rename it or somethin
<Pxtl> whatever.
<Binny> lot to learn hehe
<Scunizi> Guest44588: newer equipment doesn't have some of these hurdles you're experiencing..
<Pxtl> Binny, yeah - just trying to hook it up to rapidsvn.
<Binny> I was talking abt me
<Guest44588> Scunizi: i got this tower today for cheap..so i can't really complain. i just want it to work damnit lol
<Binny> Any toos that assists in creating make files?
<Binny> Ant tools
<Scunizi> Guest44588: turn it into a headless server :)
<Pxtl> Ant or make?
<Binny> make  files
<Omen_20> what is the path to Ubuntu's standard wallpapers?
<aletheia8556> where is the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10????
<Tupac> alguien que hable español
<Binny> /etc/
<Binny> look in /etc/
<Scunizi> aletheia8556: doesn't exist unless you want to build a custom one.. xrandr handles video settings
<Pxtl> Hotkey to open console?
<DOSX> i need help with "netatalk" authenticating with ldap
<Tupac> mmm alguien que me pueda auxiliar para pasar algun chat en español
<Scunizi> !es | Tupac
<ubottu> Tupac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<johnnyd> anyone using backtrack in here
<aletheia8556> Scunizi why did they get rid of it and how do i add a new resolution with xrandr
<Scunizi> !fixres | aletheia8556
<ubottu> aletheia8556: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<johnnyd> im using backtrack4 and i have just a few minor questions about it...
<btap0644> hi
<Binny> Hey how to talk to the ubottu
<Scunizi> !bot | Binny
<ubottu> Binny: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<btap0644> hi im new here
<Binny> oh now i get it
<johnnyd> can any one here help me?
<Binny> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Omen_20> /usr/share/backgrounds
<Binny> !Scu tx
<Tupac> es
<Guest44588> in my gpu settings, should it say "Model: CRT-0(CRT-0 on GPU-0)" when i have an LCD monitor?
<aletheia8556> i got booted sorry did you answer sscunizi
<aletheia8556> sorry scunizi i got booted did you answer
<aletheia8556> ?
<Pxtl> Yay omen_20 for the info.
<Pxtl> Really, learning all the locations is my current challenge in Linux.
<Scunizi> aletheia8556:
<Scunizi> !fixres | aletheia8556
<ubottu> aletheia8556: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<btap0644> i just started my network after 2 days
<Omen_20> Yeah I need to learn them myself
<aletheia8556> will restarting help?  i just installed a fresh copy of xubuntu 9.10 tonight so i don' t know why it would need restarted
<kinja-sheep> Guest44588: Probably because you're using VGA cable instead of DVI cable.
<Pxtl> A nice idiot-friendly map of usr, etc, bin, whatever would be a good feature for the filebrowser.
<btap0644> hey can someone help to load a theme in ubuntu
<yeason> Does anyone know if I can edit predefined actions for keyboard shortcuts?
<plustax> alright so I need some help installing ubuntu as a dual boot on my windows desktop. can someone help me in pm?
<btap0644> sorry
<airtonix> !info baobab | Pxtl
<ubottu> Pxtl: Package baobab does not exist in karmic
<wowoto-> yeason: yes  you can
<kinja-sheep> Pxtl: http://tinyurl.com/qg7kdq
<Binny> go to gnome look .org and cj\hoose a theme
<Pxtl> thanks!
<yeason> wowoto-: how exactly...? I can't seem to find where to do it
<Scunizi> kinja-sheep: he's got an old monitor only capable of 1024x768 and is not reporting the capable resolutions to the computer/driver.. xrandr doesn't have that rez listed
<plustax> I need someone who can most likely help me in vnc
<plustax> Because I am a ruh tard.
<wowoto-> system--keboard-shortcut--
<btap0644> kinja-sheep : thanks for the link
<kinja-sheep> btap0644: Sure thing.
<wowoto-> yeason: system --- keboard shortcut.
<yeason> wowoto-: All it lets me do is change the key a particular action is bound to, I'd like to actually look at/alter the action being performed.
<kinja-sheep> Guest44588: You might want to try and add this under Section "Monitor" in Xorg --> HorizSync 30-70 (new line) VertRefresh 43-60.
<aletheia8556> scunizi i did what you said and it didn't work
<plustax> alright so I need some help installing ubuntu as a dual boot on my windows desktop. can someone help me in pm?
<kinja-sheep> !dualboot > plustax
<ubottu> plustax, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> That way, he get a PM from ubottu :)
<btap0644> plustax: do you mean you want to run ubuntu and windows side by side
<btap0644> plustax : as in simultaneously
<plustax> Okay, now take a bag of potatoes kinja-sheep. Now take a second and compare it to my intellect. You will find that the bag of potatoes is more intelligent and also is better at following directions. I'm gonna need some hands on attention.
<octavio> hi there ppl
<plustax> btap0644 yes sir.
<octavio> any one know if there is a log file for vino(vnc-server)
<wowoto-> yeason: you mean that you want to add shortcut by yourself , you can "add" it ~
<btap0644> plustax : well can I give you a website link that will guide you every step of the way with pictures
<aletheia8556> how can i manually enter in the values for my monitor in ubuntu 9.10
<plustax> btap0644 think you can vnc into my box and put the iso onto my usb thumb drive correctly so I can boot with it in my other machine?
<yeason> wowoto-: I want to actually change the built in actions, or at least see what a couple of them are doing to see if I can adjust them to work better
<octavio> halo, any one knows if there is a log file for vino(vnc-server), if there is, where can I find it?
<plustax> Im only doing it because my desktop that I want to put the ubuentu on the dvd/cd rom isnt working
<kinja-sheep> aletheia8556: In /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<btap0644> plustax : alright you got msn ?
<Ademan> if I have two revisions in my svn repository A and B, where B is newer than A, and I want to create a revision C which is identical to A, so that the history is A B C, how can I do that? ideally without copying A, just making a reference... ( #svn is dead )
<The_shark_001> I have a amd64 bit CPU.  How do i tell if i am running ubuntu 64bit at the command prompt?
<baonus> Ademan: switch to another dir
<yeason> The_shark_001: uname -a
<octavio> The_shark_001 uname -a
<Ademan> baonus: ?
<kinja-sheep> octavio: The logs are often kept at /var/log -- But not everything. Also, you might get lucky with "sudo updatedb ; locate vino | grep log"
<baonus> use switch command
<wowoto-> yeason: you can change the defined keys after you click the boundkeys
<kinja-sheep> octavio: "sudo updatedb && locate vino | grep log" <--- This one.
<Ademan> baonus: ah, so switch to A, commit, making C?
<octavio> well I already looked in there /var/log/... but I couldn't find anything about vino or vnc
<yeason> wowoto-: I don't want to change the keybinding... I want to change the function that keybinding calls... and I'm not seeing a way to do this
<baonus> go in A dir, do a switch to a C dir
<octavio> so I was hoping it was somewhere else :s
<baonus> then commit
<baonus> it'll make only a logical copy not a literal one...
<baonus> so it wont use double space in the db
<baonus> just... on your working copy, heh.
<wowoto-> yeason: edit ~/.gconf/xxx
<Ademan> hah, well that's far better, that's what i was looking to do
<kinja-sheep> octavio: Check vino --help or man vino. It could be published.
<octavio> ok, thanks let me check that
<baonus> Ademan: switch is pretty nice. it's how you can make tags also. For instance, for a release version you can do a switch from one of your branches to repo/tags/version-1.0-release
<yeason> wowoto-: I've poked around gconf-editor but couldn't find them... do you have any idea of what folder the keyboard shortcut actions are in?
<kinja-sheep> yeason: What shortcut actions?
<visitor1> hi
<baonus> yeason: you in gnome?
<baonus> whoa, look at the questions fly. hehe
<yeason> baonus: yea
<zetheroo1> ralink in Ubuntu anyone?
<baonus> we'll you have to actually create custom commands and then create a custom key that activates that command. the keys are in hex
<yeason> kinja-sheep: I'd like to see if I can edit the volume change. It jumps randomly and I'd like to fine tune it
<hiatus> Hey, what's the ubuntu off topics chanel name?
<Ademan> baonus: yeah i'm looking at svn help right now ;-) i gotta go but thanks for the help, i may be back
<kinja-sheep> !ot | hiatus
<ubottu> hiatus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hqdat> how suport gprs
<baonus> its kind of a pain, but there is a python script that you can use..
<baonus> lemme look up the package so you can just apt-get it
<hqdat> how suport gprs  modem
<visitor1> i have a directory with many different split files, aaa.avi.001 aaa.avi.002,bbb.avi.001,bbb.avi.002, how can i join them all with lxsplit? lxsplit -j *.001 doesnt do the trick
<digitalaxis> Hello
<baonus> hey digi
<DaZ> visitor1: cat?
<Scunizi> cat is for text files
<digitalaxis> Can someone who is good with linux please tell me why the command given here to get winetricks doesnt work? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17908
<DaZ> Scunizi: bs.
<DaZ> if you don't know how to use it, then it's for text files [;
<Scunizi> DaZ: oh?..k.. but will it cat avi files?
<iKernel> digitalaxis, don't know without seeing what error you got.
<DaZ> Scunizi: cat aaa.* > something.avi
<Scunizi> visitor1: there you go.. DaZ has the answer .. look above
<wowoto-> yeason: ~/.gconf/schemas/desktop/gnome/keybindings  is it?
<visitor1> DaZ: but i want to join them all without typing every name for the finished file?
<digitalaxis> iKernel, Who said anything about an error? i just cant get the install to start and this page says i need that winetricks package to get the CA Installer to work
<iKernel> digitalaxis, try using wine version 1.1.29
<LinUx> When I "right-click" my desktop, nothing happens? Anyone know how to get it back please?
<DaZ> visitor1: * ? [;
<digitalaxis> iKernel, I think thats what i have, how can i tell
<yeason> wowoto-: there are keybindings there but not all of them... thanks anyway. I'll keep looking or perhaps someone else will know
<iKernel> digitalaxis, wine --version
<kinja-sheep> LinUx: ALT+F2 --> nautilus
<DaZ> i don't know what the result will be with different videos tho.
<iKernel> digitalaxis, also try asking in #winehq
<DaZ> which as i understand you're trying to do :f
<digitalaxis> iKernel, ah your right i have an older version, is there a way to upgrade or do i have to re-install
<baonus> yeason: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<kinzy> When following the instructions on http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html to get my webcam to work, its telling me to tar a file but when I run in terminal I get: tar: r5u870-0.11.2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<iKernel> digitalaxis, installing the new version from scratch IS upgrading in the linux world :)
<LinUx> I dont have a problem accessing my folders, just my right click context menu on the desktop
<The_shark_001> I had to reboot the system.  it's been about 5min and didn't turn off.  should i pull the power?
<wowoto-> baonus: thx
<baonus> oh, maybe wrong guy. =P sorry
<digitalaxis> iKernel, I know, what i am meaning to ask is do i need to uninstall my current
<yeason> baonus: thanks... that just might work =)
<baonus> wowoto-: also, gnome-keybinding-properties
<LinUx> kinja-sheep,  I dont have a problem accessing my folders, just my right click context menu on the desktop
<iKernel> digitalaxis, which one is your current?
<baonus> but i cant remember the actual package
<digitalaxis> iKernel, 1.0.1
<wowoto-> baonus: thank u.
<baonus> i think its gnome-control-center..... maybe
<visitor1> DaZ: yes, i dont want to type for every file the name, lxsplit works alright with just one file but i cant tell it to processs all *.001 files
<iKernel> digitalaxis, and yes, you probably will have to. but you can keep most of the stuff in .wine
<baonus> but that might install a bunch of crazy other stuff
<iKernel> digitalaxis, back up ~/.wine and reinstall. you'll probably have to compile from source
<DaZ> iKernel: doesn't winehq provide ubuntu repository?
<LinUx> Its ok now! I fixed it myself!
<kinzy> When following the instructions on http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html to get my webcam to work, its telling me to tar a file but when I run in terminal I get: tar: r5u870-0.11.2: Cannot read: Is a directory
<kinzy>  
<FloodBot4> kinzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iKernel> DaZ, yes, but I don't know if they compile and distribute binaries from the development version of wine
<digitalaxis> iKernel, i cant find a damn download for the latest beta version lol
<iKernel> digitalaxis, have to compile it from source
<maverick> a little off-topic here,  how can i restore the original linux mint login screen which has changed into the ubuntu one after an update?
<Oyoz> is there OpenOffice.org Access???
<iKernel> Oyoz, open office org db
<digitalaxis> iKernel, Where do i get the source
<baonus> kinzy: you gotta specify the tarball name first
<iKernel> digitalaxis, from the winehq website
<digitalaxis> iKernel, nvm found it
<iKernel> ok
<baonus> kinzy: tar -f mytarball.tar r5u870....whateva
<iKernel> digitalaxis, also install build-essential from ubuntu repos
<Oyoz> where can i download it???
<iKernel> Oyoz, comes with open office org
<baonus> kinzy: OR....    tar -jf mytarball.tar.bz r5u870...whateva
<magic_ninja> whats the command to mount an iso
<magic_ninja> mount -loop -t iso9660 ?
<baonus> almost
<Oyoz> well,i cant see it
<kinzy> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<Oyoz> :~
<baonus> magic_ninja: mount -o loop myfile.iso /media/mountDir
<digitalaxis> magic_ninja, sudo mount -o loop /directory/of/file/etc.is /mnt
<baonus> ooh digi's right
<baonus> kinzy: PM
<digitalaxis> how do i uninstall wine so i can install the new version?
<aperson> How does one find a drives uuid?
<DaZ> aperson: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<aperson> Thanks DaZ
<silare> Hi hi, all. Is there a way to get it so Firefox and Thunderbird have the old GNOME Colors icons (before they were removed from the GNOME Colors set)?
<EastDallas> silare: have you checked the firefox themes? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:2
<EastDallas> silare: there's one called 'gnome classic'...don't know if that's what you're looking for.  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6881
<silare> EastDallas: It's not a theme. Have you ever used the GNOME Colors iconset? I'm trying to find the old icons for those.
<Hilikus> how do i redirect stdout and stderr to a env variable in a bash script?
<EastDallas> silare: the FF themes do change the icons s well
<silare> EastDallas: I mean the FX and TB icons themselves. Not the toolbar icons.
<EastDallas> silare:  ohhh...desktop icons, not toolbar got it
<silare> Yep.
<silare> Any idea on those?
<The_shark_001> I need some manjor help  i got a update and crashed my system.  GUI Error is this "Gui interface Error message “Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode”  “The following error was encountered you may need to update your configuration to solve this
<The_shark_001> (EE) failed to load module “nvidia” ( module does not exist, 0) EE no drivers available
<silare> The_shark_001: Try downloading envyng. It should be able to help with that.
<DaZ> Hilikus: $? stores last stdout iirc
<hearit> hello, where is the irc channel for electronics?
<The_shark_001> envyng how?
<EastDallas> silare: have you looked at gnome-look.org?
<The_shark_001> i'm at the linux prompt.
<Hilikus> DaZ: no, $? store the return of the last command
<hearit> i want to build my onw laser machine to clean my tattoos
<DaZ> or was it only exit code :
<DaZ> meh, I don't use bash too much [;
<DaZ> ask bash people
<silare> EastDallas: The GNOME Colors iconsets there are updated... I"m looking for an old one. :/
<DaZ> The_shark_001: how did you install the driver?
<btap0644> I am so confused, I have been using linux distros for about a week now and for everything like graphics, networks, certain software we must like activate them
<EastDallas> The_shark_001: type this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<baonus> did i hear bash?
<DaZ> you did.
<DaZ> btap0644: activate? >:
<baonus> hearit: if you find one, lemme know
<baonus> hearit: =)
<The_shark_001> okay
<SirCharles> idk if this is the place to pose the question but which do you all prefer for lightweight window managers, wmii, openbox or awesome
<The_shark_001> <EastDallas> i'm back at the Linux prompt.
<DaZ> SirCharles: awesome is awesome.
<magic_ninja> does the ubuntu 9.10 live iso come with grub2 already isntalled?
<DaZ> the lightest thing i've ever used was enlightenment [;
<DaZ> magic_ninja: yes.
<magic_ninja> or would i have to enable repos + install grub2 to install it
<magic_ninja> cool
<magic_ninja> almost done with my howto
<EastDallas>  Did you execute the command? The_shark_001:
<The_shark_001> yea and entered in the password as well
<SirCharles> I really like awesome, but it seems to have a more complicated configuration, and it has some weird graphic glitches on my system, openbox seems to be lagging up when I run mpg123, and in wmii I can't figure out how to switch tags with the arrow keys
<SirCharles> anyone figured out a way to switch tags with arrow keys in WMii it would make my life wonderful
<EastDallas> try rebooting and see if you can get to the gui now.The_shark_001:
<DaZ> The_shark_001: or just use startx [;
<bert0> Can someone please help me describe a problem I am having with playing videos and viewing flash? I took a picture of what I am experiencing.  http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bP6j_9pT2KbNuT8LJoOygQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCKDWtePindy90gE&feat=directlink
<The_shark_001> It looks like i need to download a video driver.  I did a startx and still have the nvidia module does not exist
<DaZ> The_shark_001: i think you've installed drivers manually and the kernel update broke your drivers.
<The_shark_001> daz it's a bug
<DaZ> The_shark_001: no wai.
<The_shark_001> dude here's the web page http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=420177
<EastDallas> The_shark_001: did you reboot?
<baonus> bert0: holy crap, that is awesome
<superpaco> hello I cannot remove VMware player from my ubuntu 9.10
<superpaco> can any one know how
<The_shark_001> East let me try that.
<DaZ> Date: Fri, 20 Apr 2007
<superpaco> complete remove VMware player
<bert0> it is, but it makes it very difficult to watch hulu
<superpaco> hello I cannot remove VMware player from my ubuntu 9.10
<DaZ> The_shark_001: i'm speechles :3
<DaZ> superpaco: why?
<The_shark_001> last time i rebooted i had to pull the power after 5 min.
<bert0> It reminds me of NES when the cartridge gets dusty
<maverick> is it possible to change from linux mint to ubuntu-desktop without reinstalling and stuff?
<kinja-sheep> DaZ: It is obvious that the VMware player have overpowered the user.
<DaZ> :3
<superpaco> so file disappear and I cannot connect on internet the virtual boxes DaZ
<superpaco> DaZ, so I want to remove all and the reinstall so I can connect
<DaZ> kinja-sheep: what isn't obvious is whether he used package or binary from vmware website [;
<The_shark_001> hay east did you see the link about the bug?
<DaZ> superpaco: lolwut?
<superpaco> hello I cannot remove VMware player from my ubuntu 9.10
<kinja-sheep> maverick: It is a derivative. It is not possible unless the author of Mint explicitly explained what changes were made. Make a backup. Grab the *buntu iso.
<superpaco> DaZ, what?
<Vratha> hi all!
<maverick> kinja-sheep: thanks :)
<blondie> heyy
<MaxHR> Hello, looking to install ubuntu on an old imac ppc, 500mhz machine, any recommendations for what desktop to use?  this is for a user that will just be doing internet and word processing
<hearit> baonus, #electronis
<hearit> baonus, #electronics
<Vratha> so, i was trying to install from the graphical installer the other night and was dismayed by both ubuntu and kubuntu when they froze at various stages.  kubuntu kept restarting X when the hadr drive icon appeared on the splash screen
<superpaco> hello I cannot remove VMware player from my ubuntu 9.10....Can any one help me
<ardchoille> !repeat | superpaco
<ubottu> superpaco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Vratha> and ubuntu froze after a 5% install
<baonus> hearit: sweet. thans
<Vratha> so, i am wondering, is the "alternate installer" the text-based installer?
<Vratha> i was a little sad the main installer disc didn't have a text-based option that i could see
<ardchoille> MaxHR: PErhaps look into xubuntu
<superpaco> hey that help
<firekool> Hi I have a newly installed ubuntu system that keeps on dropping the network connection. I do have samba installed. Restarting the network init.d does not seam to help.
<superpaco> thanks
<DaZ> Vratha: it is.
<Vratha> DaZ: excellent
<blondie> hey everyone.
<gotsanity> I am using a fresh install of karmic and my wireless is connecting and then disconnecting in about 10 mins. After it disconnects it will not reconnect short of a reboot. I am using an atheros ar928x chipset. Anyone have any idea?
<micr0x> hey folks
<angelus> MaxHR, a) what are your specs ... b) have you tried Wubi ... c) did you check the md5sum of the .isos before burning (although seems unlikely that you would get 2 faulty .isos)
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: Install the backport modules.
<psycho_oreos> gotsanity, I suspect its a driver issue, maybe there might be information in dmesg
<micr0x> my ubuntu 9.10's resolution is low, everything looks huge in there, anyway around that?
<DaZ> micr0x: changing the resolution?
<gotsanity> kinja: i thought i did. i found a forum post suggesting that but its still behaving the same way
<cjae> ok since kgpg is part of kdeutils, I think, how would I go about getting a newer version to try since my installed is broken
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: gotsanity: "aptitude search linux-backports-modules-karmic" -- It shows an "i" ?
<micr0x> DaZ: there's no option under display!
<angelus> micr0x, System > Preferences > Display (did you try??)
<angelus> >.> ... sorry
<DaZ> meh :3
<EastDallas> MaxHR: Have you tried booting to a liveCD?  Ubuntu uses gnome by default.
<MaxHR> ardchoille: ok, what about moblin desktop?  looks like a nice simple interface, good for a newbie, would that be light on resources also
<maverick> micr0x: then try checking your display driver..
<gotsanity> kinja: yes
<ardchoille> MaxHR: I've never used or seen moblin
<The_shark_001> pulling the fucking power
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: I see. Have you reboot yet since you installed the backport kernel?
<micr0x> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ardchoille> !language | The_shark_001
<ubottu> The_shark_001: please see above
<angelus> !language > The_shark_001
<ubottu> The_shark_001, please see my private message
<gotsanity> kinja: yes, several times
<MaxHR> EastDallas: I haven't tried the live cd yet, this is my 80 yo Gmothers computer, I am recommending this option to my cousin who lives in the area, as a way to get the machine up to date
<MaxHR> live cd is a good idea
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: What make/model?
<EastDallas> I needed 1 point to get 150 for all pro center, and could
<bert0> I googled "Awesome" but no helpful results came up.  Anyone else care to help me describe what's going on with my flash content?  It also does this when asking me for administrative access.
<The_shark_001> never thought ubuntu will crash your system
<The_shark_001> had alot of data in there
<brutus> how do I open tabs in an ssh session without having to login again?
<EastDallas> MaxHR  you could start with Xubuntu, and see how that works, then you could install the ubuntu-desktop package and see if you can start a gnome session and how it runs.  If it's lousy, you could just continue using xfce
<gotsanity> kinja: HP pavilion dm3-1039wm notebook the card comes up with (via lspci) 08:.00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9289X Wireless Network Adapter (PCIExpress) (rev 01)
<The_shark_001> linux really sucks
<DaZ> The_shark_001 really sucks.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaZ> ubottu sucks too :3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: Type kin<tab> to autocomplete. Highlighted messages are easier to read. Thanks. :o
<bert0> objective statements suck
<gotsanity> kinja-sheep, kk, been a while since i last used xchat :)
<MaxHR> EastDallas: where do I find a ppc iso for xubuntu, all I find is the standard gnome one
<The_shark_001> All my data is gone
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: The backports usually would sovle your issue. I had somebody here last night with same card as your and it solved his issue. Not sure why it does not do the same for you.
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: I see "linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic" in the repo too. Perhaps you would want to give it a try?
<The_shark_001> what a joke can't even log out since no icons.  what a joke
<gotsanity> kinja-sheep, I am slightly confused as to what the backports does. im assuming it installs some kernel modules that will solve the issue. Now when i rebooted im just selecting the default kernel. should i be looking for another one?
<EastDallas> maxhr: cdimage.ubuntu.com...but let my find you a direct link...just a sec
<angelus> The_shark_001, try http://ningning.org/blog2/2007/06/18/solution-to-the-problem-of-lastest-debian-update-collapsing-xserver-with-the-nvidia-kernel-module (got this from the bug-report you linked to)
<magic_ninja> need a grub2 install command
<magic_ninja> its like sudo grub-install --root-directory /media/boot
<The_shark_001> i can't do anything like that i don't have a menu anymore.
<magic_ninja> can't remember the exact command
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: No. It should be fine. If you want to make sure, you can hold SHIFT at GRUB2 boot. Also, backports is for patches made to the modules after the release date.  Kernel is the heart of the *nix. :)
<Guest95534> Can someone help me with a wine issue?
<cjae> so I am running kde 4.3.2 and installed kgpg and it doesnt seem to work with this bug http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg26884.html  How would I go about installing a newer or older version  of kgpg since it is part of kde-utils, would  I have to enable the ppa for kde 4.4?
<EastDallas> MaxHR: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/karmic/release/
<magic_ninja> Guest95534, #wine
<EastDallas> MaxHR: First link on the page
<gotsanity> kinja-sheep, k, im doing a reboot on the notebook now (im on a different machine) so I will see what it shows
<cjae> I am looking here since someone told me to look there yesterday but cant seem to find answer https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa
<bert0> Beating my computer without mercy seems to not be working.
<MaxHR> EastDallas: righton, thx, I will try the x86 cd on my own desktop... runs win2k now
<EastDallas> MaxHR: After you install Xubuntu you can install the standard gnome desktop by installing the package called ubuntu-desktop.  You can choose xfce or gnome when you log in.
<The_shark_001> i was reading that and there are no directions to install any of that from the prompt.  I been working on computers for over 15 years so I guest it makes me dumb.
<ardchoille> cjae: you reallyneed to be in #kubuntu to get advice on kubuntu
<magic_ninja> The_shark_001, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Maletor> Note to self - do not update to RC1 of any kernel from here on out
<Maletor> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.33 in hopes of getting sensors-detect to recognize my Phenom and it went ahead and literally broke everything.
<magic_ninja> can i get the basic command to install grub2 to another disk
<Maletor> installo grubo
<magic_ninja> it was like sudo grub-install --root-directory=<rootdir>
<The_shark_001> how do you logout of ubuntu without any buttons?
<Guest57535>  hello, I have deleted the files in /home/.ecryptfs/baris/.ecryptfs can I recreate them? I still know my passwords... please help!
<nomad77> !grub | magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gotsanity> kinja-sheep, it seems to be working now, thanks for the help. im still not quite sure whats goin on but it hasnt dropped on me yet
<\vish> hi... i installed bitstream vera fonts which i downloaded. [installed via the install font in the font viewer]... now the problem is that it somehow changed my monospace fonts which have all become italics :/  how do i remove the bitstream fonts? where do they get installed?
<senx> while internetbaking with epiphany or ffox @ubuntu, experienced any inconveniency? i wonder?
<Maletor> How do I revert my kernel?
<DaZ> \vish: ~/.fonts imo
<magic_ninja> nomad77, that is useless to me
<\vish> DaZ: it wasnt there :(
<reeniginEesreveR> i compiled ffmpeg myself and now Im getting a "loading shared file" error for no good reason. How do i detect the core problem?
<nomad77> !grub2 > magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> gotsanity: That is strange. I didn't think it'll work but we shall see.
<DaZ> \vish: /usr/share/fonts/ ?
<angelus> The_shark_001, try gnome-session-save --logout
<magic_ninja> nomad77, both those docs are useless as this is independently installing grub from an Ubuntu LIVE session
<nomad77> oh sorry
<DaZ> angelus: iirc he doesn't have a xorg running
<magic_ninja> nomad77, i need that info for a howto i'm writing on how to use an external hard drive + grub2 as mutliOS installer (i have already done it :-) just can't remember the commands)
<\vish> DaZ: oops , i was blind :/ it was in my ~/.fonts itself :)
<\vish> DaZ: i was looking for bitstream , instead it was named vera ... doh!
<nomad77> magic_ninja: if grub would be grub-install /dev/sdx(orhdx) --root-dir=where boot/grub/menu.lst is or grub in xterm root (hdx,y) setup hdxy/sdxy
<reeniginEesreveR> i compiled ffmpeg using the HOWTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6963607&postcount=360 ... now when i run it i get this error: "ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libtheoraenc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<magic_ninja> nomad77, got it its sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/boot1 <your device id here>
<Vratha> i just want to say that debian on the sheevaplug is awesome
<Vratha> ubuntu would be as well; i just happened to go with debian.  just saying the sheevaplug itself is sweet :)
<magic_ninja> nomad77, keep in mind this is grub2 and if you have to manually create your grub.cfg this way as well
<wgrant> Vratha: Note that Ubuntu 9.10 and later will not run on such devices.
<magic_ninja> nomad77, using grub-install with this method could make your hard disk unbootable from the menu
<Vratha> wgrant: what?  why?
<Vratha> wgrant: is that ARM chip too old?
<nomad77> magic_ninja:  noted,thanks i haven't used grub2 yet. sorry for prev grub-legacy spam
<wgrant> Vratha: The chip that it and other devices like the OpenRD use is only ARMv5, while Ubuntu 9.10 is built for ARMv6, and Ubuntu 10.04 for ARMv7+otherstuff
<magic_ninja> nomad77, np, would you like to see what i have so far?
<Vratha> oh, that's why i didn't try ubuntu then.  i did read about that
<nomad77> sure
<hellyes> somehow, messing with compizConfig settings I managed to lose my ability to use my mouse wheel to change workspaces.  Does anyone know how to get that back?
<Vratha> wgrant: hmm, interesting move for ubuntu.  i know ARMv5 is old, but the sheevaplug is a new device with it
<wgrant> Vratha: Rather disappointing, but who needs an Ubuntu release that runs on hardware that is actually publicly available...
<Vratha> oh well, there's debian i guess
<wgrant> Vratha: Yeah, I run Debian on mine.
<magic_ninja> nomad77, http://pastebin.com/d9d8da23
<rww> wgrant, Vratha: I happen to be getting one in the mail tomorrow, actually. Anything I should know about for installing Debian on it, or is it painless?
<Vratha> considering debian creeps along, release-wise, i don't think we'll be losing ARMv5 support for quite some time
<Vratha> it's not painless
<Vratha> the first time is sort of difficult
<wgrant> rww: My OpenRD-client was simple enough. Just search around -- there are official d-i images available, which you can easily boot with tftp
<Vratha> rww: but do this: first, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade the ubuntu that comes with it
<Vratha> rww: from there, get yourself the latest kernel (check plugcomputer.org for info on how to do this)
<Vratha> rww: install the kernel to the flash
<Vratha> rww: then, get the latest u-boot so you can use MMC cards for booting, etc.
<wgrant> rww: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-arm@lists.debian.org/msg10262.html
<nomad77> magic_ninja: very nice! :) i saved it for future ref.
<wgrant> rww: That same procedure should work, but obviously change the images that you use, and you'll need a different arcNumber.
<Vratha> rww: then, you will want to take a USB stick or MMC card (not all work for booting, btw), and install a first-stage debian install on it.  there is some link on plugcomputer.org for that, and they link to a more detailed explanation
<wgrant> Vratha: Or just TFTP-boot the sheevaplug d-i images directly...
<Vratha> and then just follow the docs to the rest of the install
<wgrant> Vratha: It's almost trivial.
<Vratha> you could TFTP them; i didn't like that approach
<wgrant> It's much easier.
<Vratha> i couldn't get an install working that way
<Vratha> it's really easy to just copy everything to a USB drive
<Claviceps> WHAT DO YOU MEAN THIS KID HAS MINDCONTROL?
<random_> does anyone know if there are any games compatibale with an xbox 360 controller
<magic_ninja> nomad77, well its going up on forums soon
<Claviceps> MCAFEE ANTIVIRUS
<Claviceps> MCAFEE ANTIVIRUS
<FloodBot4> Claviceps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Vratha, wgrant: thanks for the info :)
<magic_ninja> what is ubuntu's disk viewer device called
<magic_ninja> i saw it on the live cd, someone want to check for me i'm in windows
<Vratha> rww: after you get it working the first time, you will think it's trivial after that
<magic_ninja> its system-->administration-->something hard disk viewer
<Vratha> rww: i'd say u-boot is the hardest part to learn
<magic_ninja> rww, unetbootin is what you want
<magic_ninja> rww, nvm sorry
<magic_ninja> ohh common someone check for me, whats that disk viewer called
<dryg> Quick question
<EastDallas> magic_ninja: disk utility
<bening> how about modem? are all modems in this world work with ubuntu system?
<dryg> Whats the terminal command to see all mounted drives and paths?
<Vratha> i just want to know when they're going to upgrade the sheevaplug
<wgrant> Vratha: u-boot is a strange creature indeed.
<magic_ninja> dryg, sudo fdisk -l
<rww> dryg: mount
<dryg> thanks!
<wgrant> Vratha: Hopefully there'll be an ARMv7 version of all those devices soon :(
<Vratha> wgrant: yeah.  it works fine and all, but not exactly the easiest thing to use
<dryg> i appreciate being able to pop in here for simple things like that
<wgrant> But it makes a nice home server.
<dryg> so thanks guys
 * wgrant disappears.
<Vratha> wgrant: an ARM Cortex would be sweet :)
<EastDallas> magic_ninja: from a command line palimpsest
<Vratha> wgrant: oh yeah, i love the plug computer for my home server
<hellyes> somehow, messing with compizConfig settings I managed to lose my ability to use my mouse wheel to change workspaces.  Does anyone know how to get that ability back?
<Vratha> i'm going to buy 2 more for off-site backup systems in 2 other geographical regions
<magic_ninja> EastDallas, thank you
<Vratha> i just don't know when i'm buying them yet
<Guest57535> help!, I have deleted the files in /home/.ecryptfs/baris/.ecryptfs can I recreate them?
<EastDallas> hellyes: it's under compizConfig Desktop> 'Viewport Switcher'
<hellyes> EastDallas: Thank you very much!
<Vratha> wgrant, rww: for me, the PNY Micro Swivel Attache USB cards are excellent, because it keeps the profile of the device small while giving me a few GB of space to run a system on and just move to a new system should one plug computer die
<Vratha> the thing literally sticks out of my device by 1/2"
<Vratha> or less even
<Vratha> not entirely sure how long it sticks out, but it's small
<berrybarry> My services stop working http vnc and ftp
<magic_ninja> whats that command to search disks
<magic_ninja> by uuid
<magic_ninja> ls /dev/disks/by-uuid
<magic_ninja> or something
<nomad77> magic_ninja: http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/list-drives-by-uuid-in-ubuntu/
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kinja-sheep> magic_ninja: sudo fdisk -l
<magic_ninja> nomad77, a simple sudo ls /dev/disk/by-uuid would have sufficed :-)
<DaZ> kinja-sheep: fdisk doesn't show uuids.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kinja-sheep> DaZ: Shhh. He does not know that. :)~~~> sudo blkid
<DaZ> magic_ninja: even simplier, without sudo.
<bitmonk> i have an lvm vol which i expose to another machine over iscsi as its' main disk, anyone know how i can mount a partition within that volume on the iscsi host, e.g. where i just see /dev/mapper/thingone.disk which contains a partition table?
 * bitmonk broke grub ;d
<magic_ninja> DaZ, didn't know if it would work without or not
<magic_ninja> hmm
<magic_ninja> where should i post this on the fourms
<bikcmp> whoa, that was a huge flood
<hellyes> before I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 using the update manager, does anyone know if it will keep all of my current programs and settings?
<wgrant> hellyes: Hell yes.
<kinja-sheep> hellyes: Hell Yes!
<wgrant> hellyes: It'd be pretty pointless otherwise.
<hellyes> wgrant & kinja-sheep: thanx
<watlooool> hey i installed kde and keyboard & mouse arent working (stuck at login screen) how can i stop the startx ?
<iceroot> hellyes: dependign on what you are using. some programs/packages doesnt exist in 9.10 but you will be informed about that at the upgrade-process
<jaem|away> watlooool, what were you using before KDE?
<jaem|away> and did you change anything, or just install it normally?
<{g}> Hey People! Is ther a key-kombo in bash to spit out PWD?
<watlooool> nothing, i did a netinstall
<froes> hi, i have just installed a fresh install of the ubuntu karmic on my toshiba laptop, was using the jaunty before, using the amd64 iso. i have a modem usb stick huawey e169 that is not working on karmic, what should i do ?"???
<jillsmitt> ubuntu 9.04 is very nice on toshiba books with 1Gb RAM
<cjae> can someone help me with some kde issues, it involves lowering the pin level on a repo so I may install a single package, I have been in #kubuntu for quite some time now
<cjae> this is the repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<iceroot> !pinning | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<outrageousness>  /join #go
<baonus> haha, nice name
<sangho_Geek> ¤±¤¤¤©
<magic_ninja> check this out guys
<magic_ninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367896
<McLovin> !find respire martin deschamps
<ubottu> martin is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<baonus> all: raise your hand if you finally figured out how to use grub and are pissed that they completely changed everything about its configuration
 * baonus raises hand
<Flannel> baonus: Look into the startupmanager package
<baonus> oh nah i was just making  a statement
<baonus> ok, i was whining... sorry.
<plustax> okay I have a big problem here.
<plustax> I installed ubuntu full install on my desktop. it restarted
<plustax> now Im stuck at a black screen with just a blinking underscore.
<plustax> been there for about 15-20 minutes now.
<baonus> plustax: sounds like your bootloader isnt installed correctly
<plustax> what to do?
<baonus> which ubuntu
<baonus> 9.10?
<plustax> 9.10
<plustax> yes
<btakita> Hello, where should I go to get help troubleshooting a printer driver issue?
<magic_ninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367896
<{g}> plustax: the black screen is there after only a few seconds and there is absolutely nothing else on screen?
<plustax> yeo its there right after the boot screen recognizes my hard drive then it goes to the screen
<plustax> with just an underscore
<plustax> blinking
<baonus> PM?
<baonus> multiple steps
<btakita> Man, I wish printers "just work" like on Windows
<ivanc> hi all
<baonus> hi ivan
<usesec_> Hello?!?!?!?!
<Harmk> hallo?
<baonus> wow... hi
<Harmk> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<baonus> hallo, spreken se english?
<usesec_> I'm meant to execute "./abyssws " to install a server I'm installing, but when I do that it just says "abyssws is a directory"
<usesec_>  /h/alp?
<baonus> cd abyssws
<baonus> ls
<Harmk> usesec_ can you try cd ./abyssws ?
<SirCharles> can someone explain this to me http://homework.nwsnet.de/products/6349_switch-between-wmii-tags
<usesec_> I don't quite understand the meaning of that command, though. I know "." is for the current directory your in, so ./abyssws is just like typing "abyssws" isn't it?
<Harmk> usesec_ urm you are right the ./ doesnt make to much sense
<usesec_> But, I mean, I know sometimes you execute scripts like that and stuff
<usesec_> I don't know why
<SirCharles> maybe he meant to say cd .abyssws
<usesec_> No, definitely ./abyssws
<ivanc> I've a problem with 9.10 installed on a acer extensa 5635Z-432G25Mn, resolved the problem with video card at startup but the pc is slow and the system hang X when I try to show a video or accessing to gl without write any line to syslog ... the graphic card is the intel gma 450m
<Harmk> usesec_ alright do type "ls" do you see a green letter item called abyssws?
<ivanc> any idea?
<Harmk> ivanc its still a video driver issue for sure
<coz_> ivanc,  I personally have little experience with intel video   sorry
<ivanc> Harmk: yes i think too
<usesec_> abyssws is in blue
<coz_> ivanc,   did you check in the bios if you can increase the video ram ?
<Harmk> coz_ that should not be it
<Hentz> #dois-vizinhos
<ivanc> coz_: yes with all parameters
<Harmk> ivanc im afraid i heard lots of bad things about ubuntu 9.10 video wise, perhaps you should go for 9.04 or 8.10
<ivanc> Harmk: any idea with the 10.4 ??
<coz_> ivanc,  you could check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to see if it shows the problem
<ivanc> coz_: no line are write to any log when the system hang
<usesec_> Any Ideas guys? The "abyssws" folder is in blue when I do an ls
<ivanc> usesec_: symbolic link?
<psycho_oreos> usesec_, its meant to be blue
<kcj1993> I just installed an applet; is there any way to restart gnome without restarting my session?
<ivanc> Harmk: tnks  downgrade to 9.04
<ivanc> Harmk: tnks I try to  downgrade to 9.04 :)
<ivanc> Hellie: s/downgrade/reistall/
<ivanc> Harmk: s/downgrade/reistall/
<kcj1993> anyone?
<SirCharles> what does dirname $0 stand for?
<kinja-sheep> kcj1993: You shouldn't need to restart GNOME for new applet.
<kcj1993> oh, look at that! that has been my experience in the past
<kcj1993> thanks :)
<B3rz3rk3r> kcj1993,  kinja-sheep is right, you shouldnt need to do that, however if you still want to just: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<B3rz3rk3r> lol, ok seems like you've got it
<B3rz3rk3r> n/m then :p
<kinja-sheep> kcj1993: Np.
<fidin> i have a netbook with windows 7 on it, what's an easier way to install ubuntu remix, from an external CD drive or wubi?
<fidin> i have an external cd drive but not a usb drive i can use right now
<Myrtti> external
<kcj1993> the easy way: wubi, the best way: external cd drive
<fidin>  is wubi not as stable?
<Myrtti> wubi is wubi is at best an easy way to install a usable demo. it's not recommendable for everyday use
<baonus> i would only recommend using it every other day
<baonus> =P jk. i've had good luck with it
<baonus> i use it convince people that linux not only makes use of the mouse, but will also surf the web with the same programs they use in windows.
<chaitanya> Hi, where can i get the source for the ubuntu clock applet ?
<gotsanity-book> i have a bluetooth adapter that i was using before without problem and now for some reason its not detecting when i plug it in. any ideas? the adapter is an iogear gbu421wm
<chaitanya> the one on the top-right of the screen ?
<zamba> how can i ensure that the network has actually been brought up when running rc.local?
<mofa> when i close the lid on my laptop nothing happens, and acpi_listen doesn't show anything about a lid closing too :(
<owen1> can i only install calc and writer from openoffice?
<baonus> zamba: define "up"
<evilsherpa> hey all, so i can find he NAS, i can open the nas share, but it shows it as empty, which its not, i can see the content from ny XBMC..
<fahadsadah> [fahadsadah VERSION reply]: ZNC 0.074+deb1~bpo50+1 - http://znc.sourceforge.net
<fahadsadah> When I'm disconnected, my znc does that.
<{g}> owen1: why would you want to do that?
<zamba> baonus: i can issue a wget
<ziroday> evilsherpa: is this a samba, NFS share?
<evilsherpa> i believe it might be because nautilus automaticly connectects to the guest account, which doesnt request a password, but also doesnt give read access
<owen1> {g}: i am not interested in any other apps that comes with it.
<evilsherpa> ziroday, i thought it was, the dirs are formatted to ext3
<zamba> baonus: so i can issue a wget, i meant
<evilsherpa> ziroday, but yeh it is an nfs share
<zamba> baonus: when booting up i want to be able to run a script from a central location
<ziroday> evilsherpa: and how are you trying to access it?
<{g}> owen1: yeah, but they wont bite you or wake you up in the morning or... whats the problem with leaving them there?
<c3101> evilsherpa, from a terminal enter the following command: showmount -e <nfs server name or ip>, can you see the share ?
<zamba> but i see there's no init script in /etc/rc2.d/ to actually start the network
<zamba> so what launches the network in karmic?
<owen1> {g}: true. what's the package i should install (i use aptitude)
<owen1> zamba: i put stuff like this in .xinitrc
<{g}> owen1: isnt openoffice installed by default in ubuntu?
<owen1> {g}: i removed it
<owen1> {g}: i see core and also base. not sure if it's one of them.
<bgoldsmith> greetings channel - any regular expression gurus around? here is a regexp question I must resolve urgently - how do I replace all commas within parentheses. for example - $string = " hello world, hey there (this, is, a, string), thanks" should be converted to "hello world, hey there (this; is; a; string), thanks"
<klown> all that installing, just to remove, and reinstall ;/
<zamba> owen1: that's for the current user, yeah, but i need a bootup script for the whole system
<{g}> owen1: apt-cache search openoffice
<{g}> owen1: that will show you available packages with openoffice in the name
<{g}> owen1: "openoffice.org-calc" sounds good to me.
<owen1> {g}: i am convinced to install all of it (285 MB)
<owen1> {g}: it's openoffice.org
<{g}> owen1: ok
<chaitanya> Hi, where can i get the source for the ubuntu clock applet ?
<chaitanya> the one on the top-right of the screen ?
<kinja-sheep> owen1: Because I never used OOo Database, I'll try and remove it.
<intel_Inside> Please Help
<baonus> zamba: unfortunately, dhcp might not have you an address ready by the time rc.local runs
<intel_Inside> How to install skype in desktop
<zamba> baonus: the problem is network-manager
<baonus> PM?
<wowoto> intel_Inside: apt-get it
<zamba> baonus: i need the old behaviour back, when we had a separate script for bringing up the network
<yaramazgeyik> i cant run atlantis in my compiz ....
<zamba> baonus: now it's all tied to some X stuff
<Jkessler> intel_inside:  i think it's in the medibuntu repositories
<yaramazgeyik> how to install atlantis pulgin
<intel_Inside> how to get that
<intel_Inside> I am completely new to ubuntu
<Jkessler> intel_inside:  follow these instructions for adding the medibuntu repository http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/29/medibuntu-the-only-3rd-party-repo-i-use/
<intel_Inside> it is because I saw one of my friend using and it seemed me better compared to xp
<legend2440> intel_Inside: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Jkessler> then sudo apt-get install skype
<kinja-sheep> owen1: sudo aptitude purge openoffice.org-base did it for me. No more OOo Database. You get the idea.
<Gartral> does ubuntu still have the issue with multiple drives having the same UUID not wanting to boot?
<yaramazgeyik> which user are using compiz perfectly ??
<promet> I do not have a .Xauthority file in my home directory, when starting X it should be automagically generated, no?
<baonus> zamba: you can un-install NetworkManager
<intel_Inside> which one to choose.... I am using ubuntu 9.04
<Kr0ntab> bgoldsmith, you can use sed or built in bash replace...
<owen1> zamba: cron scheduler - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046139
<baonus> zamba: i mean... ideally to keep things from breaking during updates (the only real advantage I see in using these nice little packaged up linuxes) you want to come up with a solution that works with Network Managter
<wowoto> intel_Inside: you  can choose anyone you like ,it is very conveninent for you to update it
<Lokin> Anyone know how I would go about setting up port forwarding via terminal(SSH tunneled)?
<owen1> kinja-sheep: interesting, but it might damage your open office in some ways. make sure you can still use it.
<legend2440> intel_Inside: Ubuntu 8.10+  32 bit
<zamba> baonus: but network manager potentially don't bring up the network until X has been brought up
<intel_Inside> Thank You
<intel_Inside> I liked the community very much it is very helpful
<intel_Inside> Infact more than my fren told me
<kinja-sheep> intel_Inside: I'm enjoying Community too (TV Shows).
<wowoto> intel_Inside: you are welcome :)
<intel_Inside> hey how do you get the yellow thing but we are in black
<owen1> intel_Inside: what's community? is it an app?
<kinja-sheep> owen1: The way I see it, openoffice.org is more of a metapackage than a real package (it is only 53.2k) and you always can add -s to simulate the progress.
<intel_Inside> be it anything its great
<kinja-sheep> owen1: We're the community he was referring to, I believe.
<yaramazgeyik> :(( no one cant help me :S
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: I'm running compiz but surely, how do one know if one is running compiz flawlessly?
<LewisDre4m> Hello, I really need some help on how to install Ubuntu 9.10 onto a flash drive so I can use it in other computers. I have tried several times with no luck and everytime it totally trucks the bootloader which messes up my actuall comupter to an unbootable state. Is there anyone who can help?
<yaramazgeyik> i have compiz ok! but i cant install atlantis pulg-in
<owen1> LewisDre4m: there are two apps that can do that. which one did u try?
<Kr0ntab> bgoldsmith, for example:  ORIGINAL="some ,,,,,,, symbols need to be replaced" ; NEW=${ORIGINAL/\,/\;} ; echo $NEW
<owen1> LewisDre4m: unetbootin?
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: There are array of USB installations including Startup Disk Creator, unetbootin, direct zcat or dd, etc. What did you try?
<LewisDre4m> owen1: Please for give me, I am a noob, I didn't try any app at all I just ran the live cd and installed it that way.
<promet> Missing .Xauthority file
<owen1> LewisDre4m: i forgive u.
<promet> <---this guy
<LewisDre4m> owen1: :D
<LewisDre4m> owen1: So I should have used an app to do it?
<owen1> LewisDre4m: we were all noobs. well, not me, but most of us.
<LewisDre4m> owen1:  lol
<yaramazgeyik> ....
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: So I should have used an app not just the live cd
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Are you on LiveCD right now?
<legend2440> promet: ever since clean install of karmic i dont have  .Xauthority file either
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep:  I'm on my Desktop machine running Ubuntu, I have the live cd in the computer though. (not running) but its there.
<promet> legend2440 any idea about why that is?
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Do you see USB Startup Creator under System --> Preferences/Admin?
<legend2440> promet: no
<LewisDre4m> yes
<Kr0ntab> woops... bgoldsmith to get all of the , characters:   ORIGINAL="some ,,,,,, symbols need to be replaced" ; NEW=${ORIGINAL//\,/\;} ; echo $NEW
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: USB Startup Disk creator
<owen1> LewisDre4m: you are in good hands. I wish i had kinja-sheep to assist me when i was a baby.
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Use that and plug the USB in. It'll format your HDD btw.
<LewisDre4m> format my usb flash drive ye?
<LewisDre4m> ok let me plug the bugger in
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: I mean the USB. I apologized for the scare. :(
<promet> legend2440 I am wondering if Karmic handles it differently, as I understand it, when X starts it should auto generate an .Xauthority file
<promet> for each user when they log in
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: I did just run to the toilet shorlty after you said that.
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: You have to obtain the plugin?
<promet> also I have other guest accounts on my machine which DO have .Xauthority files
<legend2440> promet: i know it did in jaunty not sure why it doesnt in karmic
<promet> I believe it's messing up my NXserver install as well, which used to work like a dream but now spits out xauth errors and won't connect
<farhad> hello! i have two buttons on my mouse that are on the side of it. How i can bind them to do particular actions (like change workspace)?
<promet> Hmmmm
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: Looks like it's having trouble formating it . . hmmmz 1 sec
<Rainy> hello everyone i am new
<LewisDre4m> Hello Rainy.
<guyofthe90s> hi ppl
<Rainy> hi
<guyofthe90s> didnt know thr were so many ubuntu chatters !
<baonus> zamba: so is this thing supposed to work regardless of X?
<Rainy> i am also new to linux.. I installed a distro on my netbook 2 weeks ago and I absolutely love it
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: What should I choose for "stored in reserved extra space" it's a slider.
<baonus> Rainy: Welcome to the dark side. heh
<guyofthe90s> yeah...it is damn gud
<LewisDre4m> I love it
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: I need you buddy!
<kinja-sheep> farhad: I think that can be accomplished in Compiz Settings. Not sure.
<zamba> baonus: yeah
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: You want to use Ubuntu on USB stick?
<farhad> kinja-sheep,  i will check it now
<LewisDre4m> yes, only to show mum and get her using it with out destroying her comp.
<kinja-sheep> My mum is running Karmic. :-)
<LewisDre4m> I'm worried what we are doing is going to put the "instalation process" on to usb rather than the actuall operating system.
<promet> kinja-sheep = world's hippest mum
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: It is up to you. If you want to keep files and settings persistent.
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: Will this make ubuntu bootable so I can run the os via usb drive.?
<Kr0ntab> hehe... root
<Jkessler> LewisDre4m:  just use a livecd session?
<baonus> zamba: you could certainly write a script with a symlink in cron.d that would be created with rc.local. The script could try the wget with a sleep 5 or something... then once it suceeded delete its symlink
<zamba> baonus: terribly complex
<baonus> zamba: =/ doesnt seem that bad really
<LewisDre4m> Jkessler: Wanted something a little more substantial that she can change settings etc and play a bit more.
<yaramazgeyik> kinja-sheep: obtain ?
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: Will this make a bootable os on my usb drive?
<zamba> baonus: maybe rather do something in if.up?
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Yes.
<baonus> yeah but you dont want if.ip to hang
<baonus> surely
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: As long as the hardware is supported on USB bootings.
<zamba> baonus: i've removed network-manager now, but still the network gets brought up at boot.. why?
<Jkessler> you can't save settings in a usb install can you?
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: I see what you mean. You want the fish.
<yaramazgeyik> yea ^^
<LewisDre4m> it says copying files. So when will I get to put in langugae time zone etc like you would when you normally install?
<baonus> zamba: you're going for it to NOT establish a network connection on boot?
<kinja-sheep> !usb | Jkessler LewisDre4m (Yes you can).
<ubottu> Jkessler LewisDre4m (Yes you can).: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yaramazgeyik> kinja_sheep: yea
<zamba> baonus: no, i'm going for figuring out HOW it does it, so i know when to insert my boot up scripts
<krishnan> is thr any virtual desktop kind of thing present in linux
<alabd> Hello , each time is required to connect internet , ipmasq should be stopped first , and then for sharing network starting it is needed , how to avoid doing so after each reboot ?
<Jkessler> huh.  i installed another dist on a flash drive and it only ran as a live session
<Rainy> i installed my os thru USB cuz i have no optical drive
<Jkessler> that's cool though
<zamba> baonus: i'm afraid to say this, but ubuntu is moving in a windows direction.. stuff happening for no reason..
<baonus> zamba: what if you're not plugged in and there's no wireless in the area?
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: I don't think so. I don't use USB Startup Creator myself. I do the low level stuffs. :-)  I can't be certain what you'll see.
<zamba> baonus: this is not a laptop
<baonus> zamba: hahaha, that's harsh
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zamba> baonus: well, it's true :p
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep:  oh lol, I thought you were the wizzard!
<zamba> baonus: earlier you had a networking script that was symlinked into the correct runlevel.. and then you could determine when and how the network got brought up.. now it's some hidden magic somewhere bringing it up
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: Well -- I don't know.  Even I am fumbling a little trying to set it up right now. I'll give you a fish though. ALT + F2 and type in "free the fish" (w/o quotes).
<elpigeondindo> hi all
<yaramazgeyik> kinja_sheep:ok i try
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: We wll see, my instinct tells me all this will do is basically give me a "ubuntu cd" on my pen drive rather than installing the os on it.
<owen1> kinja-sheep: when running an OS from a usb, is it reducing the life of the device?
<elpigeondindo> can someone help me to install ubuntu ? i don't see my sata in the installation
<LewisDre4m> owen1: Yes i'm sure it does but im not  gonna be using it much just a few days or something
<yaramazgeyik>   kinja_sheep: but ıst simple :D
<zamba> baonus: do you know how the network is brought up?
<zamba> baonus: if you remove network-manager?
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: Just pop in the disc and let your mom play with the demo. The good thing about LiveCD is that it's read-only.
<yaramazgeyik> kinja_sheep: i cant close it but this fish so sweet :D:D
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: Well in my case thats the bad thing, as she can't take off programs or install them or have a good play around you know?
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: No need to sugarcoat anything. She's your mum. She'll love you regardless. :o
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep:  lol
<baonus> zamba: Crap... I'll have to look at it. Gimme a second
<ActionParsnip> zamba: you can use ifconfig or iwconfig   or you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<zamba> ActionParsnip: that's what i'm using
<baonus> ActionParsnip: He's looking more for a script hook to run something
<gotsanity-book> i have a bluetooth adapter that i was using before without problem and now for some reason its not detecting when i plug it in. any ideas? the adapter is an iogear gbu421wm
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: What particular programs? I have to "wine Solitare.exe" so she can play the cards with the sharks.
<ActionParsnip> zamba: cool beans
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: Enjoy the fish. :)
<zamba> ActionParsnip: but the network is not brought up till when rc.local is run
<ActionParsnip> baonus: gotcha
<LewisDre4m> kinja-sheep: Chrome etc
<elpigeondindo> i want to try ubuntu 9.10 but i can't install it on a 80G sata II. Any idea to install it ?
<LewisDre4m> I LOVE and I mean LOVE google chrome for linux. As soon as that went linux I switched immeediatly I love google chrome so fast!
<ActionParsnip> zamba: you can add a command to rc.local to make it come up surely?
<ActionParsnip> LewisDre4m: i love chromium too. its awesome
<zamba> ActionParsnip: do a /etc/init.d/networking restart there?
<baonus> zamba: ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: worth a try
<LewisDre4m> ActionParsnip: Fastest web browser in the world!
<zamba> baonus: yeah
<ActionParsnip> LewisDre4m: lynx is faster
<LewisDre4m> oh haha
<yaramazgeyik> kinja-sheep: thanks for help ^^
<elpigeondindo> nobody can help me :S ? ? ?
<LewisDre4m> Anyway Thank you for all who helped me, special thanks to owen1 and kinja-sheep and anyone else who helped. Have a great day. Keep safe see you later!
<owen1> ActionParsnip: what's the best way to install it?
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: You might can find your answer in #compiz -- Let me know though!
<kinja-sheep> LewisDre4m: No prob.
<gheddy_zarc> does lynx run in ubuntu action p ? is there a distro of it ?
<mka> elpigeondindo, why can't you install it there?
<{g}> gheddy_zarc: what is "ubuntu action p"?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: that did the trick
<elpigeondindo> mka: i don't see my drive on installation
<mneptok> {g}: i could tell you, but it's classified.
<mka> elpigeondindo, how many hard drives do you have?
<farhad> kinja-sheep,  yes. i have configured it with compiz. thank you very much
<kinja-sheep> farhad: Great! ;-)
<gheddy_zarc> sorry {g} meant ActionParsnip,, lynx looks lke a text browser hows that work,,
 * gheddy_zarc runs off to synaptic
<mneptok> {g}: what i can tell you is that Ubuntu Action P involves deep-cover insertion teams and strong cryptography
<elpigeondindo> mka: 2 Sata II
<gheddy_zarc> lol
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: w3m is installed by default
<yaramazgeyik> kinja_sheep: can i ask a last question
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: and w3m is a LOT better than lynx
<Rainy> can anyone recommend a good room thats less crowded
<mneptok> Rainy: for ... ?
<Rainy> for chatting
<coz_> Rainy,   just chatting or support for ubuntu?
<Rainy> just chatting
<mneptok> !offtopic > Rainy
<ubottu> Rainy, please see my private message
<coz_> Rainy,  no  I dont know of any off hand other than offtopic as suggested
<ActionParsnip> gheddy_zarc: it reads the html and displays text, images can be viewed by clicking links
<ActionParsnip> gheddy_zarc: didnt say it looked better, its just faster
<yaramazgeyik> kinja-sheep: i have a webcam but i cant open it ...
<gheddy_zarc> how do I run it ActionParsnip ? from terminal ?
<gotsanity-book> I have a bluetooth adapter (usb) that shows up under lsusb and dmesg but is not showing up under the bluetooth settings, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> gheddy_zarc: yep, its a terminal based browser
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: You installed cheese? I have to restart my X.
<Rainy> thats the only channel on this server thats non ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Rainy: try #gentoo
<DaZ> 90% of the channels is non-ubuntu :F
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: be nice ;)
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: s/he asked for it :D
<zetheroo> does anyone here have experience with ralink wifi hardware in Ubuntu?
<mka> Rainy, try going to talk your neighbours physically
<Rainy> um no
<Rainy> i didnt ask for sarcasm
<aPanDa> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 lite 64bit and some scripts give me "no such file.." errors even tho the files are there, example: http://pastebin.com/d55157535 - could it be due to that being 32 bit binaries?
<ActionParsnip> Rainy: it was in no way sarcastic
<mneptok> Rainy: this is a massive network with thousands of channels
<ActionParsnip> Rainy: i simply gave an example of a non-ubuntu channel
<yaramazgeyik> kinja-sheep: cheese is find all webcam driver
<Rainy> i will just try another network
<mneptok> Rainy: it's like being in New York and asking, "Can somebody recommend another taxi?"
<yaramazgeyik> kinja-sheep: i have acer laptop
<ActionParsnip> Rainy: how is that sarcastic ?
<zetheroo> Rainy: what was your question?
<Rainy> question was can someone recommend a good room for non ubuntu chatting
<DaZ> aPanDa: chmods?
<Rainy> since im new to this network
<gheddy_zarc> so i can browse http with lynx ? Im running it in termina l now but cant see how to operate it,,
<Rainy> and /list has hundreds of options i dont want to just bust in on someones room
<zetheroo> Rainy: you mean your new to IRC chat ...
<Rainy> no
<aPanDa> daz: -rwxr-xr-x 1 ac1 ac1 950856 Dec 30 08:57 ./server_linux
<zetheroo> Rainy: which "network" are you new to?
<Rainy> ive been IRC'ing for years but always on the same network. I am just visiting some new ones.
<Bomberman> does anyone know of a way to create a screen saver?  slideshow type of thing...
<ActionParsnip> Rainy: if its not locked to private then you are free to spawn a channel or join existing ones
<DaZ> aPanDa: chmod o+x server_linux ? :f
<superpiiii> how do you a full system update on ubuntu server?
<kinja-sheep> yaramazgeyik: Check out on your make/model.
<kinja-sheep> !hardware | yaramazgeyik
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ceW_cr> ce_cari cow
<DaZ> wrong
<ActionParsnip> superpiiii: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> superpiiii: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaZ> aPanDa: chmod u+x server_linux
<zetheroo> Rainy: well then as you know rooms are usually created with a topic in mind .. so it must all depend on what you wanted to chat about - no!?
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: why the && ?
 * mneptok whispers "IRC has 'channels,' not 'rooms'"
<zetheroo> btw .... ralink wifi hardware anyone? .... trying to get it working and looking for someone with experience
<aPanDa> daz it already has +x for everyone, i've tried it tho, same results ;)
<zetheroo> mneptok: hehe ... your too right
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: Wait until the first command finished.
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: you break your commands your style, i do it mine.
<DaZ> aPanDa: you're right, i'm tired [;
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: yeah but with an update / upgrade command, seems excessive
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: true :)
<Bomberman> does anyone know of a utility to create a slideshow type of screen saver?  if such a thing exists
<superpiiii> why isn the package vim-full in the repo any more?
<elpigeondindo> hi al
<baonus> zamba: ok, i see what you're saying about the mysteries. they've gone to upstart
<zamba> baonus: what's upstart?
<Flannel> superpiiii: Because it's covered by a few other packages.  What are you looking for?
<baonus> zamba: meh, a way to add more options for automation but make customization different
<cjae>  usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 107
<baonus> zamba: i'm getting a look at it now
<ActionParsnip> superpiiii: these repos have vim on them, you can check for vim-full in each by hitting the link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=vim-full
<baonus> zamba: at the end of the day it looks like yet another 'run all the symlinks in this directory' sort of framework
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: That doesn't make any sense.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i rarely do
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Then stop doing support if you're going to be random and non-helpful
<gotsanity-book> I have a bluetooth adapter (usb) that shows up under lsusb and dmesg but is not showing up under the bluetooth settings, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its a list of ppas on launchpad hosting vim of some description so the user can investigate it as an avenue
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: if its deemed worthless, no love lost
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Except it's totally unrelated to his question
<aPanDa> i'm running ubuntu 8.04 lite 64bit and some scripts give me "no such file.." errors even tho the files are there, example: http://pastebin.com/d782851fa - any pointers?
<alabd> any opinion ?
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: well if its not in the repo anymore, a 3rd party can be added to get the app desired
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: That's not true.  Being confusing isn't helpful.  Please desist providing random information in the future.
<ActionParsnip> cool
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: When you have absolutely no idea what a question is about, don't attempt to answer it.
<S0LIDUS> What is the difference between 2.6.24-26-generic and the 2.6.25 Kernel ?
<aPanDa> p.s. i've updated the pastebin thing to show the script in question :>
<legend2440> Bomberman: there are a couple already in system>preferences>screensaver that do slideshows
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i said "cool"
<cjae> ok I  cannot use a console (tty1) because of this error  usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 107 and multiple others in dmesg
<yaramazgeyik> kinja-sheep: thanks a lottt ..... :D:D:D:D ^^ my webcam is runnig ... crystal webcam is running :D:D
<cjae> usb dying
<mka> S0LIDUS, 2.6.25 is newer version
<g53tr> hola
<S0LIDUS> mka, Thanks for the info. Are there any real differences?
<mka> S0LIDUS, of course there should be differences, go to the web and check the Changelog
<S0LIDUS> mka, Ho'kay! Do you have a link?
<mka> S0LIDUS, kernel.org ?
<aPanDa> can i run 32 bit binaries under 64 bit ubuntu?
<S0LIDUS> mka, Ho'kay! Will investigate! Thanks dude. ;)
<baonus> zamba: well... so much for system V
<zamba> baonus: well, i fixed it using /etc/init.d/networking restart at the beginning of my rc.local
<lstarnes> aPanDa: yes, if you have ia32-libs and the 32-bit libraries required by the 32-bit binaries installed
<baonus> zamba:  i believe i am still not fully aware of your intended goal
<baonus> zamba: however, i'm glad you got it working
<zamba> baonus: i need to run a script at bootup, but it needs network connectivity
<baonus> zamba: upstart is an event based job initializer
<baonus> zamba: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/57213
<aPanDa> lstarnes thanks, sounds a bit cumbersome :> i think i might just reinstall the server with a 32bit system, i dont need 64 anyway
<lstarnes> aPanDa: you most likely won't need to go through all that
<mka> S0LIDUS, here is the changelog for 2.6.25 http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.25
<jason_> How come when I right-click on a program I don't get a context menu and it starts up instead? Won't even let me drag it to Quicklaunch button it that way either...
<kinja-sheep> owen1: When I uninstalled -base, it removed lot of stuffs.  Leaving me alone with a OOo Writer
<S0LIDUS> mka, Thank you!
<aPanDa> lstarnes it was installed just a few days ago, it's probably the fastest way and i suspect the 64 bit version dont run well (it's a vserver)
<lstarnes> aPanDa: I rarely ever have issues with 64-bit
<jason_> How come when I right-click on a program I don't get a context menu and it starts up instead? Won't even let me drag it to Quicklaunch button it that way either...
<aPanDa> versions*
<splig> hi!
<mka> hi splig
<splig> how can i restart pulse server after suspend?? it's not running. i need reboot to sound
<baonus> jason_: gnome?
<jason_> Xubuntu
<jason_> Xfce
<baonus> xfce doesnt support that drag drop business out of the box
<jason_> Gah!
<baonus> you'll have to add a launcher on the bar you want
<jason_> How do I fix?
<baonus> payment for the lightweight
<ActionParsnip> splig: run: killall pulseaudio    then press alt+f2   and type: pulseaudio    and hit enter
<jason_> Here I thought so far I wasn't going to miss anything.  Hmmm
<zamba> i need a kernel for running ubuntu 9.10 in xen
<mka> jason_, configure the orientation of the mouse by ALT+F2 then typing "gnome-mouse-properties"
<bl3s5in> Does any one know of a load balancing software that will divide bandwidth based on ports to a designated NIC or IP?
<jason_> That does not exist
<splig> ActionParsnip, i can't... looks like it can not found the sound card....
<baonus> jason_: you dont always get what you pay for, but you always pay for what you get
<splig> i did what you said but still says "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Invalid argument" when i try to play
<ActionParsnip> splig: looks like you will need to rmmod the module that drives it, then modprobe it back in
<splig> which module is it? snd?
<mka> jason_, what is the equivalent of gnome-mouse-properties in xubuntu?
<bet> how do i get into the yahoo chat rooms?
<ActionParsnip> splig: sudo lshw -C sound    will tell you, its the driver bit at the bottom of the output
<jason_> I am looking at the mouse device behavior thingy and see nothing that can help me
<mka> bet, yahoo mail?
<baonus> b0xxy: seriously? that's a dangerous name
<jason_> So if I create launchers on the desktop and the bar it will hurt my performance?
<baonus> no
<Kamokow> jason_: no
<bl3s5in> jason_ : Was "That does not exist" directed at me?
<splig> :s i don't understand... never mind i will reboot. anyway i will install 9.10 in some days, probably it's solved
<splig> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> splig: may help too: http://blog.techytim.com/2009/01/28/ubuntu-sound-fix/
<splig> ok
<yalu> UPSTART. I can't figure out where to find the shutdown/reboot routines. My intent is to get rid of kexec.
<jason_> At mka I believe
<yalu> someone has a pointer?
<jason_> It is okay.  I will just create a launcher
<mka> yalu, my mouse is a pointer!
<yalu> mka: not entirely technically correct ;-)
<ActionParsnip> splig: you will need a bit of digging to see what makes you card ok after suspend. its a real PITA to get nice
<afshin> hi i waaaant install my webcam in kubuntu 9.10 but i cant
<afshin> anybody can help me?
<splig> if i use alsa it's ok, i added some lines in suspend.sh (or something like this)
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | afshin
<ubottu> afshin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vfen> use amsn
<splig> but using pulse not at all :s
<afshin> may webcam in a4tech
<splig> i will reboot. i need sound
<ActionParsnip> splig: thats the sort of stuff i mean
<splig> thanks anyway
<splig> i know
<BlouBlou> splig: Wait
<splig> yes?
<BlouBlou> splig: I know what need you put for have sound, wait a sec
<Xserver> is there any good Hosting Co. who provides VPS Ready Dedicated Server ?
<splig> wow ok
<BlouBlou> splig: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<BlouBlou> splig: nono, wait
<BlouBlou> splig: You need use this: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<BlouBlou> splig: This command will remove alsa's one; When I did it sound started woring perfectly
<mka> damn splig, I think this has to worki, BlouBlou know some specialist packages ;-)
<splig> with not reboot?
<splig> hehehe
<BlouBlou> splig: But you need restart ubuntu when you restart
<BlouBlou> install* I am sleeped
<ICHA_CUBBY> f
<splig> you can always find cracks, in that chatrooms!!
<afshin> but this is not my webcam ro my version
<splig> great
<BlouBlou> hehe :P
<jillsmitt> how old is humanity?
<splig> ok, done
<afshin> a4tech in kubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<splig> now i restard, right? then i may be ok after suspend
<bl3s5in> Few million years iirc jillsmitt
<mka> jillsmitt, you mean the gnome theme humanity?
<jillsmitt> mka: no
<afshin> help plz?
<ICHA_CUBBY> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<ICHA_CUBBY> knp
<BlouBlou> splig: You need restart, sudo reboot
<mka> jillsmitt, you mean our fellow, whose name is humanity?
<splig> i gonna try. thanks everyone!! that's the magic of open source!!
<afshin> webcam is a4tech in kubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<jillsmitt> mka: i mean people population
<bazhang> jillsmitt, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> afshin: a4tch dont make webcam chips
<pbico> -ir
<jillsmitt> bazhang: already done
<pbico> #ubuntu-ir
<mka> jillsmitt, how is that having to do with ubuntu
<jillsmitt> bazhang: it needs for my test
<afshin> A4tech
<ActionParsnip> afshin: if you run: lsusb     you will get an output. One line will relate to the webcam and give an 8 character hex id for the webcam, you can websearch that
<jason_> Not really a Ubuntu question, but do most people use pop3 or imap?
<afshin> yes send for you ?
<ActionParsnip> afshin: its most likely as buffolo chip or a suiyan but the ID will tell you
<afshin> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp. USB to PS2 Adaptor v1.09
<afshin> us 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc
<afshin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ActionParsnip> afshin: a4tech dont make chips for webcams, what is prnted on the packaging or on the pastic casing of the cam doesnt tell you much useful stuff, you need the ID
<afshin> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ac8:332c Z-Star Microelectronics Corp
<ActionParsnip> afshin: dont paste it here
<afshin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jason_> ....
<bl3s5in> Man this channel is still active since the last time I've been here a few years ago
<bl3s5in> Impressive Ubuntu :)
<kraut> wtf? ubuntu?
<kraut> what's that?!
<kraut> something to eat?
<bl3s5in> It's tacos
<bl3s5in> yum
<jeffjeffdejeff> i'm about to take delivery of a machine with a 64bit processor in it.  my current machine has a 32bit cpu in it.  my questions are these: if i mount my current home directory to a seperate partition and proceed to install 64bit version of ubuntu, will/should everything work?
<bl3s5in> It should.
<dnivra> bl3s5in: aptitude/apt if you don't mind:).
<S0LIDUS> Where is the kernel located in hardy heron
<bl3s5in> You got it.
<jeffjeffdejeff> (in case you haven't realised, i'm planning to use hard drive out of this machine and put it in the new one)
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu | kraut
<ubottu> kraut: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bl3s5in> Your home directory doesn't have any thing all that important to the system in it. So all you really have to do is set the new partition to mount as /home in the installer and you should be good to go.
<kraut> ActionParsnip: that's disgusting! i'm hungry, i thought ubuntu is something to eat :/
<ActionParsnip> kraut: no its not, just like windows isnt either
<jeffjeffdejeff> my next question is:  what is the best approach to moving my home dir to a seperate partition?  i have seen plenty of guides, but many people post about having problems (uuids?) after trying them
<kinja-sheep> !home | jeffjeffdejeff
<ubottu> jeffjeffdejeff: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kraut> ActionParsnip: i now. a window is good for looking outside and getting fresh air into a building.
<jeffjeffdejeff> bl3s5in: thanks for your answer
<bazhang> !ot | kraut
<ubottu> kraut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kraut> bazhang: look up, i talked about ubuntu. somebody else started a discussion about windows...
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: you can resize partitions on te old drive and use it all for home space
<bazhang> kraut, this is for ubuntu support only; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ICHA_CUBBY> BT
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: old drive?
<bl3s5in> jeffjeffdejeff : I would just make the new partition, format it to ext4, then copy over all the files in your home dir. But I'm sure there is a more "proper" way to do it.
<kraut> bazhang: i know. where is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: sure in the current system
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: unless you are talking about transferring the drive from old to new to then boot it
<dnivra> I'm trying to create a backup of the installed packages and have a doubt about how to restore them. I've created the backup and also done "dpkg --set-selections < "packages". next is "sudo dselect". what do I have to do after that?
<ActionParsnip> kraut: this channel is for support of the ubuntu OS. Talking about what a window is and food and what you thought ubuntu meant is not an OS support question
<ActionParsnip> kraut: so is offtopic for this channel
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: there is only one drive.  I'll be taking it out of this machine and putting it into the machine with the 64b cpu.  i want to install 64b ubuntu, but don't want to lose my home dir
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: i seeeee, yes it will boot fine but your OS will still be 32bit, if you have more than 3Gb ram in the new you will need to install the pae kernel to get access to all the ram
<alberto> Good morning
<kraut> ActionParsnip: oh man. you should know that i was just kidding. it was totally obviously!
<ICHA_CUBBY> K
<ActionParsnip> kraut: not from here
<kraut> !facepalm
<alberto> I don't know what to do to make my NVIDIA GeForce 7050 work in Ubuntu Jaunty, after having downgraded from Karmic, leaving the /home directory without changes.
<kinja-sheep> kraut: We don't assume things. We keep it simple and straightforward here.
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: you can us the seperate home guidnce as was shown above and ten simply format the old OS stuff out (after backing up anything you need outside of home and install fresh
<alberto> Everytime I start the computer, the screen resolutions sets automatically to 800x600
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade |alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<alberto> ActionParsnip What should I do then? Reinstalling everything once more?
<ActionParsnip> alberto: you can use: gksudo jockey-gtk    to install the driver, or use software-center to install nvidia-glx-185
<jeffjeffdejeff> Actionparsnip: sorry, I need to clarify - it will still be 32bit OS if I keep my home dir from my 32b intallation?
<S0LIDUS> if i copy a kernel config from boot, will i need to rename it?
<legend2440> alberto: can you paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alberto> legend2440 Sure
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: yes, you can resize the current / partition to make enough space to create a seperate partition for /home which you can then throw your user data on, you will then be able toformat the / partition as /home is no longer stored on it
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: an easier way still is to make sure your backups are sufficiently recent, compketely format (creating a seperate home folder) and then restore your data after the clean install
<ICHA_CUBBY> agey BT nich....
<plustax_> okay guys. quick issue. my computer is on. I plug in my lcd tv to it with a dvi cable. It looks great. I restart, and my tv says not compatible with signal. so I plug the monitor back in. Fine.
<plustax_> How do I make it so I can JUST use my tv as a monitor?
<alberto> legend2440 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2a969482
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip:  right, that's the plan.  your most recent suggestion sounds like a winner.  how do i make sure permissions etc copy accross ok?
<Harmk> Hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> if its your home folder then they will all be the same, you can copy / restore back then chown the data to your user to make sure you have the right access
<alberto> legend2440 nvidia-settings detects CMO CMC 19AW
<alberto> legend2440 If I'm not wrong, that's an ATI card
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: you can also set the some backup apps to store permissions (i believe)
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: i was gonna ask about backing up - can you recommend a good app?
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: my backup is a cron'd cp job so I can easily copy data back when its needed, nothing fancy at all
<legend2440> alberto: ModelName      "CMO CMC 19AW" ? thats what nvidia-settings says your monitor is
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: sorry, cron'd cp job?  i don't understand
<dnivra> I've been reading about installing a PAE enabled kernel for Ubuntu since i've a 64bit architecture and would like to know if there's a major difference in performance in Ubuntu between the i386 kernel and the PAE enable kernel besides 64 bit support. I'm very new to the whole kernel thing and would like some advice.
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: cron is a way to schedule tasks, cp is the cli command for copy
<alberto> legend2440 Do you see anything wrong in my xorg.conf?
<Zeppelin> Hello.. I need some detailed help on how to remove Ubuntu from my hard drive. I installed it side by side with Windows and now i want Ubuntu gone
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: sounds very techie!  Your earlier point about having more than 3gb of ram worries me a little - this machine comes with 4.  can you elaborate a little please about the kernel jobberdywotsit?
<malinens> hi! I have xen server 5.5.0 and ubuntu jeos guest. do i need to still install xs-tools? what advatages xs-tools insatlling gives? what executable from .iso should I run? tnx!
<legend2440> alberto: i would try this    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0" only replace   1280x1024   wirh the resolution you want
<lolmaus^> I'm a heavy Windows user running Intel P55, GeForce GTX 275, Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty. Will i face serious trouble switching for Ubuntu as a desktop OS? I've never been using linux on desktop, though i have some linux server experience.
<X-Sleepy-X> I have a strange problem with Ubuntu 9.10 now.
<erUSUL> Zeppelin: just reformat the ubuntu parition to ntfs so you can use the space in windows ( join it with swap )
<malinens> omg sorry, posted in wrong irc room
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: 32bit can only address so much ram with the help of pae, 64bit can address a stupendous amount, so your 32bit kernel will run on your 64bit cpu but will not be able to address all the ram, you will need to install the pae kernel which is 32bit but uses a software method to address more ram than a standard 32bit kernel can
<Zeppelin> erUSUL, i have NO idea how to do that
<erUSUL> Zeppelin: then reinstall the windows mbr. you need the windows install CD ask details in ##windows
<legend2440> alberto: did you comment this line out?   # Removed Option "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"  or did nvidia settings
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: ahh, but when i install 64bit OS, I won't have that problem?
<alberto> legend2440 Nvidia settings, actually.
<erUSUL> Zeppelin: with the disk manager of windows for example
<erUSUL> Zeppelin: or with the ubuntu livecd
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: you wont need pae is all
<alberto> legend2440 It's very strange, isn't it?
<Zeppelin> The problem is erUSUL i dont have my windows disk...
<Zeppelin> it came with the laptop
<legend2440> alberto: yes  can I pm?
<alberto> legend2440 Excuse me?
<alberto> legend2440 Can you what?
<legend2440> alberto: private message?
<alberto> legend2440 Of course
<alberto> legend2440 Go on
<plustax_> okay guys. quick issue. my computer is on. I plug in my lcd tv to it with a dvi cable. It looks great. I restart, and my tv says not compatible with signal. so I plug the monitor back in. Fine.
<X-Sleepy-X> The problem is that I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my mothers Compaq Evo N800v. She has fairly new hard drive in it since the last one were about to break. No problems with the new disk. But now it gets really weird in Ubuntu 9.10 with ext4 instead of ext3, haven't tried 9.10 with ext3 yet, sometimes it's like if the HDD gets "removed" and the menu get fucked up and so does the letters on it.
<plustax_> How do I make it so I can JUST use my tv as a monitor?
<erUSUL> Zeppelin: and you can not gennrate a installcd on the laptop ?
<Zeppelin> I can a recovery disk?
<erUSUL> Zeppelin: maybe; really dunno. ask in ##windows
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: so it should work "out of the box" so to speak?
<ope> is therea way to resolve a host name by ip, if the entry is in /etc/hosts - the host is localted in LAN, no nameservice there.
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: yes it will be fine
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: i love you.
<ActionParsnip> plustax_: set a lower display then increase to something higher
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: so does my lady :D
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: probably not for your linux skills though.
<konman> lol
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: unfortunately not
<erUSUL> ope: if the ip and name are in /etc/hosts then it will resolve just fine
<ope> erUSUL: I need it for a bashscript
<smegzor1> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on a usb stick.  Is there any way to transfer it to virtualbox?  Ideally I could copy the casper-rw file into virtualbox so that I can tinker with it there.
<erUSUL> ope: right
<ope> I n´know only the ip and want to use ssh on it
<samaelszafran> Hi.
<samaelszafran> I need very quick help.
<konman> smegzor1: which vbox version?
<Kamokow> Firefox randomly started saying - Shiretoko, after page titles instead of Mozilla Firefox... umm, why?
<erUSUL> ope: all network apps accept ip or hostnames «ssh ip»
<trijntje> samaelszafran, just ask, if youre lucky someon can help you
<samaelszafran> I tried to make my own kernel, to a package. However, ubuntu screwed 'make oldconfig', and te package can't be installed, with some errors. Now, when I try to install anything from apt, it tries to install this kernel, and of course - fails.
<samaelszafran> trijntje: (I'm asking, just trying to pack it in one message ;) )
<qt-x> hy all
<samaelszafran> so, how could I 'clear' apt some way?
<smegzor1> konman: 3.1.0
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: cleans out the old debs from updates and upgrades
<samaelszafran> nope, it doesn't work.
<ope> erUSUL: ok, I will try it , thanks :-)
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help.  I'm off to try and backup my home dir.
<smegzor1> konman: the proprietory version with usb support, not the OSE version.
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: I did 'apt-get clean' from root - still when I try to install sth, it tries to install my kernel first.
<elpigeondindo> yop yop
<elpigeondindo> someone can help me to install ubuntu 9.10
<konman> smegzor1: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=1966
<elpigeondindo> ? ? ?
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: sounds like you have something else afoot. can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get lean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: apt-get clean gives no output.
<lolmaus^> I'm a heavy Windows user running Intel P55, GeForce GTX 275, Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty. Will i face serious trouble switching for Ubuntu as a desktop OS? I've never been using linux on desktop, though i have some linux server experience.
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: it doesnt, in linux if you get no output then it was a success
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: so, wait - I've got polish terminal, I'll try to translate it for you.
<ActionParsnip> lolmaus^: the Creative cards can be a pain, the rest is great (especialy nvidia)
<samaelszafran> apt-get clean gives no output
<samaelszafran> I do then, for example, apt-get install fluxbox
<samaelszafran> then I see
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: use www.pastebin.com
<samaelszafran> "Copnfiguring linux-image-blabla-samael
<samaelszafran> Configuring*
<smegzor1> konman: hmm..  I may be able to install 9.10 into virtualbox then simply extract the contents of casper-rw over the top of it.
<samaelszafran> and, that's all you should actually know
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: use http://pastebin.com
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: but that's all.
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: It tries to configure my kernel package, which is obviously broken, and it fails.
<elpigeondindo> why i can see my hard drive in gparted but not in the installation ? can someone know why ?
<samaelszafran> (because the package is broken)
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: thats the bit i need, we need to see why its failing and the messages. Yuo saying "it fails" isnt helpful
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | lolmaus^
<ubottu> lolmaus^: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: I can tell you why it fails - because it's broken. Make oldconfig tried to do something wrong. Okay, I'll paste it for you, just give me a sefond
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: however, I'd like it to stop trying to install it again everytime i run apt
<alberto> Hello
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: can you pastebin the output please
<samaelszafran> yes, just a second. I need to wait a while for this error to appear.
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m43e04e2a
<samaelszafran> dont mind the first lines, they're polish.
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: have you compiled your own kernel?
<elpigeondindo> i'm going crazy, ubuntu is not so easy to install. Windows is more easy
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: this is why
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 - using this tutorial.
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: okay, however
<ActionParsnip> elpigeondindo: do you have a support question
<samaelszafran> why does it keep trying to install it again and again?
<samaelszafran> I tried to install it using dpkg -i, it failed, so now I'd like to get my apt back working again.
<elpigeondindo> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: not sure, maybe its compiled badly, i suggest you remove your custom kernel
<alabd> would someone explain "80 0 1 2 3 4 5 6" in update-rc.d ipmasq stop 80 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 . ( man update-rc.d has been read before)
<elpigeondindo> ActionParsnip: i see my hard drive in gparted but i can't see it in the installation
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: it isn't installed, how could I remove it?
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: it failed to install so it isn't installed.
<samaelszafran> but this damned apt tries to install it again, every time ;X
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: do you see an output from: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2.6.31.4samael
<samaelszafran> iF  linux-image-2.6.31.4samael-laptop    2.6.31.4samael-laptop-10.00.Custom         Linux kernel binary image for version 2.6.31
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.31.4samael-laptop
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<samaelszafran> # apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.31.4samael-laptop
<samaelszafran> failed
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: hope you don't mind me coming to you for help again - I've just chucked in an old IDE hdd to backup my home folder to and it made me think - when i come to format the drive for my 64b OS installation - should I use ext4 or ext3?  will there be any compatibility problems when i come to restore the backup?
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: it gives the same error.
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: good enough, ext4 is fine, I suggest making a seperate home partition on the new system
<samaelszafran> or, wait.
<craig> mka, thanks for the help. "sudo service cups start" results in "cups: unrecognized service"
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: okay, thank you, it worked.
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip: will do. easy enough to do?
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: just one more question - do you know any, actually, working tutorial about compiling own kernels in ubuntu?
<elpigeondindo> ActionParsnip: i don't see my hard drive in the install but i see it in gparted ?
<mka> craig, do you have cups
<ActionParsnip> samaelszafran: never done it outside of gentoo
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: I'm used to bsds kernels, it's a bit easier in there - but I have to make a ubuntu kernel.
<samaelszafran> mhm...
<samaelszafran> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway.
<craig> mka, its listed as installed in the package manager
<samaelszafran> okay, cya.
<gutososa> Alguém fala portugues?
<_ruben> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> alabd: make links that begin in K80 in all runlevels 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 afaics
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: sure, use custom partitioning, use 10Gb for /, 4Gb for swap and the rest for /home
<nachtwolf> Huhu
<gutososa> Thank!
<nachtwolf> perhaps here can somebody help me with gnome-shell? i need help to deactivat this
<andresmh> my webcam stopped working, testing with gstreamer-properties returns an empty screen
<andresmh> any ideas on what I can do?
<jeffjeffdejeff> Actionparsnip: Do all the programs i install get installed into / then?
<andresmh> I already submitted a bug report to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/496266
<alabd> erUSUL:  k80 ?
<lsolesen> I have a ubuntu 9.10 setup. Originally I installed it on a raid controller with two disks. However, for some reason it would not boot up after installation. I moved the disks to the regular SATA-controller and it booted with no problems. However, now I want to remove one of the disks, as it should not be used anymore. But no matter which disk I move, I cannot boot the computer anymore. It comes to grub, and goes for the ubuntu logo, but after a while th
<erUSUL> alabd: K -> kill and S -> start
<erUSUL> alabd: 80 marks the order K80-whatever will be executed after K70-whatever
<erUSUL> alabd: for example see « ls /etc/rc1.d/ »
<alabd> ok
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: indeed except stuff in wine
<plustax> so can anyone help me with my issue?
<erUSUL> alabd: you can find many explanations on how Sytem V init works in the net
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: my sysyem scrapes in at just over 3Gb used for /
<frogzoo> alabd: also "man boot"
<alabd> erUSUL: is the 80 only a number to ARRANGE process ?
<erUSUL> alabd: yes; really the man page of update-rc.d explains all this
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<jeffjeffdejeff> ActionParsnip:  hmm as could have been predicted, I'm now having difficulty in working out the command to copy the whole of my home dir to /media/disk (the old ide drive i'm wanting to put it on) any suggestions?
<alabd> erUSUL: so that number shows which process will be kill or stop after os loading ?
<erUSUL> alabd: shows the order on wich they will be started or killed
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: just use nautilus, easier
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: if you have any other configs in /etc grab those too (like xorg.conf, smb.conf etc etc)
<Sagaci> can anyone recommend a program that can edit pdfs under ubuntu?
<alabd> what are those numbers after 80 erUSUL ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> think i got it. cp -rv /home /media/disk
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<erUSUL> alabd: i told you already 12:08 < erUSUL> alabd: make links that begin in K80 in all runlevels 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 afaics
<alabd> and erUSUL while there are 2 k80 os will run both together ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip: will that cover all my emails in thunderbird that i want to keep?
<erUSUL> alabd: they are the runlevels
<jeffjeffdejeff> ignore me - looks like it is
<gotsanity-book> is there any way to map the super key to open the menu and still be able to use it as a modifier for other shortcuts?
<erUSUL> gotsanity-book: do not see why not
<alabd> erUSUL:  yes you told but what does runlevel exactly mean there ?
<plustax> Hello?!?!
<aaron11> Does apt-get stores stuff in cache
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<erUSUL> alabd: runlevel in the unix/linux context has a very clear meaning. as i said before all of this is explained in a lot of places. go read a little this channel is not a classroom
<llutz> alabd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init#SysV-style
<erUSUL> alabd: if you have a specific question or problem with your ubuntu install ask here.
<lstarnes> aaron11: yes
<fuzzy_> iæ
<erUSUL> !away > ard1an[AFK]
<ubottu> ard1an[AFK], please see my private message
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<aaron11> lstarnes: Should I ^C or should I just leave it and then disconnect and reconnect
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<bazhang> plustax, dont repeat so quickly
<ortsvorsteher> !repeat | plustax
<erUSUL> !repeat | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aaron11> !repeat | plustax
<lstarnes> aaron11: I don't know
<kinja-sheep> !repeat | plustax
<plustax> I've posted it every 10 minutes for the last hour
<aaron11> ok
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
<plustax> no one even acknowledged me.
<aaron11> now we are repeating :D
<bazhang> plustax, more like 30 seconds
<lstarnes> plustax: it's too busy to acknowledge everyone here
<aaron11> !help | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<plustax> okay here is my question. I'll ask it once. Thanks
<plustax> I need help. on my desktop I have my monitor plugged in. I want to plug in my 42 inch sharp lcd with either dvi or hdmi. every time I do it says signal not compatible. Can someone help me?
<fuzzy_> i'm looking for a distro that has gcc and simple desktop. it will be used om an older laptop with 256 ram, 1.1 ghz. Preferably som ubuntu derivative. Anyone have a pointer?
<erUSUL> plustax: no one knows; i've never plugged any computer to a LCD TV
<ActionParsnip> plustax: did the lower resolution not help?
<aaron11> Lol! who would do that
<erUSUL> fuzzy_: xubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> plustax: if you attatch the screen and restart X does it display?
<plustax> ActionParsnip thank you sir. I wasn't able to lower the resolution
<fuzzy_> thanks
<plustax> whats weird is I go into display and it recognized the tv. But now when I plug it in it says not compatible. I'm wondering if it's maybe a driver issue?
<erUSUL> fuzzy_: or maybe dsl linux is better
<ActionParsnip> plustax: you lower it with the monitor attatched, then switch to the device you want to stay with
<plustax> okay lemme try that
<fuzzy_> ok, I can has gcc on dsl. great. does it have security updates?
<AlexisM> hi, i've successfully installed karmic on a ASUS x90s laptop. Since it's not reported in the tested list I think a report could be helpful, where should I send it ?
<plustax> ActionParsnip I don't even know how to use it. It sent me to nvidia's configuration.
<erUSUL> AlexisM: there is a menu entry in System>administration> that does that autmatically
<kinja-sheep> plustax: You should see the second monitor symbol display in X Serer Display Configuration (second line in NVIDIA X Server Settings).
<AlexisM> erUSUL, do you mean the system test tool ?
<plustax> kinja-sheep oh okay
<plustax> what should I set it at?
<plustax> It will be connected with a dvi or hdmi cable.
<plustax> whichever you think will work better.
<kinja-sheep> plustax: Whatever works for you. You probably want TwinView.
<erUSUL> AlexisM: yes (my menu is in spanish)
<plustax> well I'm going to be getting rid of this monitor
<plustax> or rather giving it back to my roommate so I will be running the tv solely.
<ActionParsnip> plustax: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings      you can set a low res in xorg.conf, when you get the display on you can then set a higher res, you may find you need to res the refresh rates for the display in xorg.conf too
<AlexisM> it doesn't allow to explain what changes have been made to the the system to make it work
<erUSUL> AlexisM: make a wiki page in http://wiki.ubuntu.com ??
<kinja-sheep> plustax: I don't see why you can't connect using both DVI + HDMI (Just for now) until you're able to connect to the TV solely without the extra cable.
<plustax> ActionParsnip : I appreciate the help just now, but no habla arabic. I'm so new to linux and I'm sorry to hassle you guys. Just trying to get this to work so my and my girlfriend can watch a movie
<bogdan_> Hello Chaps
<plustax> hmm ill try lowering the resolution now
<plustax> then if that works i just restart it and see if the changes took place?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: if you click the detect displays button in nvidia-settings, detatch the monitor, attatch the screen then press the space bar does it jump into life?
<plustax> it doesn't, no
<plustax> just tried that
<neezer> anyone here ever play cribbage from BSD Games?
<plustax> ActionParsnip nope didnt work :/
<bogdan_> folks what's the name of the latest ubuntu distribution
<bogdan_> the codename
<bogdan_> a friend gave me an old laptop with Ubuntu 5.10 and i'm trying to bring it up to date
<ActionParsnip> plustax: ok if you boot to recovery root console with the TV attatched and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; shutdown -r now    does it work ok
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bogdan_> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bogdan_: i suggest a fres install
<yaramazgeyik> 9.10 is perfect i think
<ActionParsnip> bogdan_: updating to karmic will take ages
<craig> cups is listed as installed in the package manager, but ubuntu cant seem to use it, please help
<ActionParsnip> yaramazgeyik: i like 10.4
<zamba> why is there no i386 server kernels?
<pbi> ubuntu-ir
<bogdan_> I have the time
<pbi> #ubuntu-ir
<bogdan_> and a good network connection
<|Dreams|> anyone managed to get ipod nano 5th gen working in ubuntu?
<fuzzy_> is there a list or script of things that can safely be uninstalled from ubuntu while still having a booting system with package manager?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: if there wasn't then how would this run: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso
<Blackthorn> I want to make a shortcut to run a program as root, but I'd rather not use sudo as that requires a console to be opened and run for the entire session, is there a command simalar to sudo that works in xwindows?
<ActionParsnip> |Dreams|: tried gtkpod?
<ActionParsnip> Blackthorn: edit the launcher and put: gksudo   at the start of it
<|Dreams|> yeah no dice it works with every version excpet new nano 5th gens, even compiled form git still no luck
<Blackthorn> Ah! Thanks :)
<erUSUL> !gksudo | Blackthorn
<ubottu> Blackthorn: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> |Dreams|: amarok maybe?
<|Dreams|> ah i havent treid amarok
<|Dreams|> only rythmbox
<ActionParsnip> |Dreams|: mount it as a partition?
<|Dreams|> brb
<zamba> ActionParsnip: well.. i find no kernels to download when i browse the ftps
<zamba> ActionParsnip: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<zamba> ActionParsnip: no server kernel there with i387
<zamba> i386*
<Blackthorn> Thanks ubottu, erUSUL and ActionParsnip! :)
<|Dreams|> when i mount as partition it doesnt show any files on it says there is no songs etc due to new encrption on new ipods apperently
<zamba> ActionParsnip: oh, nevermind :)
<zamba> ActionParsnip: haha
<thiago> I've got compiz disabled in my configuration, but it insists in running everytime I start gnome. There is no command to start compiz in session settings
<zamba> ActionParsnip: none for 2.6.31 though
<|Dreams|> will give amarok a try
<zamba> ActionParsnip: but i need <2.6.31
<zamba> ActionParsnip: >2.6.31, i mean
<plustax> ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> thiago: System>Preferences>Appearance||Effects set it to none
<plustax> I am working on getting the hdmi to work
<|Dreams|> zamba, compile from source then
<plustax> because I can do this while the monitor is connected
<bogdan_> brilliant
<bogdan_> :)
<plustax> what do I do to get that working?
<zamba> |Dreams|: but why is there no >2.6.28 kernels available?
<|Dreams|> there is somewhere
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip: seems it is quite fast for me
<|Dreams|> just dont have the time to look for you, having an argument with my ipod
<|Dreams|> :)
<plustax> okay
<plustax> ActionParsnip I got it to work with hdmi!! :D
<ActionParsnip> bogdan_: you will need to use the old updates to get to hardy, to then jump to intrepid to then jump to jaunty to then jump to karmic
<plustax> now ill try to restart
<ActionParsnip> plustax: nice
<ActionParsnip> zamba: maybe you need a different repo then
<ActionParsnip> bogdan_: updating by missing releases is strongly not advised and will generate issues
<dorival> olá a todos
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip: I see thanks ;)
<ortsvorsteher> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_ruben> zamba: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<plustax> and it works
<plustax> ActionParsnip you the man
<_ruben> zamba: those are unsupported kernels though
<plustax> sorry for bugging you guys. Just got frustrated is all.
<dorival> hello
<|Dreams|> ipod nnao 5th gen 1 - |Dreams| 0
<dorival> help programer for python
<_Ma3yTa_> º òóò õòîñü ç Óêðà¿íè?
<ortsvorsteher> !ua
<zamba> dorival: programmer or progamer?
<zamba> dorival: #python
<dorival> programer
<_Ma3yTa_> !ua
<zamba> _ruben: i need a kernel that works as domU
<dorival> I not ingles
<elpigeondindo> hi
<dorival> portugues
<zamba> _ruben: for xen
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_Ma3yTa_> º õòîñü ç Óêðà¿íè?
<_ruben> zamba: i wouldnt know the requirements for a dumU capable kernel
<dorival> obrigado
<elpigeondindo> an someone help me to install ubuntu 9.10 on a maxtor diamon max 10 ? plz
<iceroot> zamba: domU dont have a kernel
<_ruben> zamba: the supported ubuntu kernels probably dont have any special xen stuff in em
<PH_ZOM> hi, i'd like to upgrade my 8.10 hardy box to 9.10. can I reuse /home ?? It is currently on a separate home partition
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: sure, seperate home makes that sort of thing a LOT easier
<_Ma3yTa_> Any body from Ukraine?
<zamba> _ruben: the -server kernels does
<zamba> _ruben: do*
<zamba> _ruben: or rather.. they should
<PH_ZOM> I'd prefer to rerun the installer and format the other partition. Will all tp
<PH_ZOM> I'd prefer to rerun the installer and format the other partition. Will all the programs work ok with my settings in /home?
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: are you on about doing a clean install or upgrading via the web?
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: the settings will stand as they are in $HOME
<PH_ZOM> clean install, as I otherwise will have to run upgrade several times.
<yupyup> the more I look at running linux the more I realise how computer illiterate I really am
<PH_ZOM> Thx for help btw
<capon> help pliz: http://pastebin.com/m7b9fbd4f
 * yupyup peeps out from behind bill gates and co
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: then you will need to use custom partitioning in the installer, simply mark your current / partition for formatting as ext4 and mark the /home partition to NOT be formatted but be used as /home. You will also need to tell the installer that it is ext3 so that fstab is populated properly
<|Dreams|> yupyup, its no tillterate its just different
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: the swap space will not need to be touched
<|Dreams|> instead of point click done its learn point click type done
<|Dreams|> lol
<|Dreams|> all good :)
<PH_ZOM> ActionParsnip: thanks, understood.
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: remember to backup any important conf files you may have editted in /etc like smb.conf or xorg.conf etc etc
<capon> help pliz: http://pastebin.com/m7b9fbd4f
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: you will need to evaluate what you need there
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: you can also backup your sources.list file too
<aPanDa> is there a good upd connection testing tool? i have a udp based gameserver running on 8.04 minimal and it randomly disconnect everyone :<
 * yupyup waves
<ActionParsnip> PH_ZOM: some of the repos may still benefit you in the new install
<bogdan_> I must say apt-get and the whole apt set of tools is brilliant
<aPanDa> randomly disconnects*
<PH_ZOM> ok, /etc is only 18MB in size, so complete backup no problem.
<MorphyNOR> bogdan_: dont forget wget and dpkg :P
<MorphyNOR> PH_ZOM: /etc is just a bunch of config files
<bogdan_> :)
<ActionParsnip> bogdan_: not when it breaks
<ActionParsnip> bogdan_: package systems have a big weakness
<zamba> argh.. what has happened to ubuntu's sysV?
<zamba> i want to stop apparmor from running at boot up.. how do i do that?
<pawl> hi guys my brother has messed up my linux partition andd I'm getting no further than grub where its stating error 17
<zamba> no symlink from init.d into the corresponding runlevel
<pawl> What do I do?
<PH_ZOM> do I need the amd64.iso file for an Intel core2duo cpu? (confusing filename)
<bogdan_> be back soon
<ActionParsnip> pawl: wat does error 17 mean?
<S0LIDUS> where is my kernels .conf located
<szpuni> did anybody had any problem with karmic hanging when typing in shell??
<SwedeMike> PH_ZOM: amd64 is 64bit for intel+amd
<pawl> Yeh and how do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> pawl: so you havent even looked yourself?
<ActionParsnip> pawl: let me see
<pawl> All I have is my mobile and the internet is slow as
<pawl> I would search the internet but I can't boot into linux
<pawl> Thanks actionparsnip
<pawl> To be honest I think its my partition or menu.lst
<sKreeM> pawl: done some googling...
<pawl> Thanks?
<ActionParsnip> pawl: http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html#150012
<ActionParsnip> pawl: you can use interactive grub to get the system booted hopefully
<ActionParsnip> pawl: also make sure your bios is setup properly to boot the drive with grub
<sKreeM> msgd you pawl
<ActionParsnip> pawl: you may want to boot to livecd to run an fsck on yor partition to make sure its healthy
<ActionParsnip> pawl: you may also want to ask wat the kid was actually up to
<pawl> I only have an 9.04 live cd but I'm on karmic could I fsck with that?
<ActionParsnip> pawl: i think so, can anyone please confirm
<jeffjeffdejeff> i used a jaunty disc on an ibex install
<Boggie> ActionParsnip: well seems apt-get crashed.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: karmic uses ext4 by default, jaunty doesnt which is why im askin :D
<jeffjeffdejeff> :)
<mka> pawl, ActionParsnip, I think you can. because you can create ext4 on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> mka: good enough for me
<ActionParsnip> pawl: sure, try it
<pawl> Do I have to mount the drive from a live cd? And if so what should I put into the terminal?
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip: ahh, that might be another question for you then - my install of 64b is gonna be 9.04 (for mythtv database schema reasons) still think i should use ext4?
<mka> pawl, dont fsck a mounted partition
<pawl> That's what he's done then he said he tried an fsck in recovery mode
<jillsmitt> about disks, when i have bad sectors HDD, can i fix or exclude them and create stable fs?
<jillsmitt> what software can do that?
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: should be fine with either
<ActionParsnip> jillsmitt: the drive is dying. i suggest you buy a new one asap
 * jillsmitt is calling 911
<mka> pawl, do you want to recover grub?
<aPanDa> is there a good upd connection testing tool? i have a udp based gameserver running on 8.04 minimal and it randomly disconnects everyone while the ssh to the server doesnt disconnect
<Slart> jillsmitt: usually bad sectors is kind of like seeing the headlights on the highway.. don't spend to much time on trying to fix it.. I agree with ActionParsnip fully.. get a new drive.. start backing stuff up
<jillsmitt> okay i understand
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip:  here's another thought that struck me.  i have two hdds that will be going into my new machine, as it's dual boot.  how can i find out which drive grub is installed on, and will my new installation of the 64b OS mess anything up booting wise?
<ignotus> hello
<pawl> Yeh I think the problem is my partition has errors which is causing grub to return an error, mka I'm on the live cd now how do I fsck from here?
<Slart> jillsmitt: I think the drive automatically sets a sector as bad if it's misbehaving.. have a look at the s.m.a.r.t info
<arkane> hello
<Guest55096> #gp2x.de
<jillsmitt> Slart: need i some special software to install?
<Boggie> seems adding the debianutils package failed
<Slart> jillsmitt: nope.. if you're running karmic you can go to system, administration, disk utility to see smart info
<mka> pawl: sudo e2fsck -fyvD /dev/devicename
<ActionParsnip> the BIOS will be set to boot the new drive and they will most likely be different
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: ^
<Boggie> it was unable to overwrite add-shell
<Slart> jillsmitt: badblocks and fsck (which is another way of avoiding bad places on the hard drive should already be installed)
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: once you get the new one booted with the old drive in, mark it as not bootable using gparted or fdisk etc
<mka> pawl, ensure that you dont fsck a mounted partition, please
<ActionParsnip> !info debianutils
<ubottu> debianutils (source: debianutils): Miscellaneous utilities specific to Debian. In component main, is required. Version 2.30ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 292 kB
<nosk1o> There's a missing package on karmic - "glade-3" - http://packages.ubuntu.com/glade-3 - it is a development package and I need it on karmic machine. Where can I find information about this being missing?
<nyha_> Anyone here that know of any tools for opening and editing PDF's ?
<monra> Hello. Is there a way I can block my computer(I use Ubuntu 8.10) of getting in some specific webpages?
<sharktooth19> hello
<jillsmitt> i dont understand, this HDD is 2 years old
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip:  not sure i follow you old bean.
<Boggie> yes well it seems unable to install that particular package
<pawl> Its saying something about the superblock being invalid
<nosk1o> nyha_: inkscape can open pdfs
<Boggie> I can't even copy-paste the message as I ended up in shell-mode
<sharktooth19> monra:maybe if you change the hosts file to point to 127.0.0.1. I don't know the detail in u
<Slart> jillsmitt: these things are kind of like radioactive decay.. you never know when it will strike.. your drive could fail after a month.. or after 1 year.. or 10 years
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: well the old drive has a little flag saying it is bootable, you can remove this so it doesnt try again even if you acidentally tell the bios to try and boot it
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: if the drive is going to go BACK in the old system then DON'T do this
<Slart> jillsmitt: I recently replaced a drive that was a little over 2 years old.. while I have several drives that are much older still running
<jillsmitt> Slart: unbelievable
<Boggie> is there any way to get over such apt-get errors?
<sampo> hello there
<pawl> Mka, what's the effect of fsck on a mounted partition?
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip:  it's not an old drive, i'm just putting the new OS over the 32b one
<sharktooth19> does anyone know how to get audio in karmic koala
<sampo> I have a question regarding fedora core 10...
<jeffjeffdejeff> ....actionparsnip: on the same drive
<ActionParsnip> Boggie: can you use: http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Slart> sampo: which you, of course, will be asking in a fedora oriented channel...
<sampo> how do I install wifi drivers?
<sampo> where is that?
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: on the original drive, as when you put the drive back in (and matrked not bootable) the system will not load up
<Boggie> ActionParsnip: let me see if i have any text based web browser
<pawl> Sharktooth I had a problem with audio it turned out menu.lst was loading an old kernel
<mka> pawl, I was told by experienced guys that it is not generally safe to fsck a partition while it is mounted unless you know what you are doing.
<Slart> sampo: well..  google might be able to help you with that
<_ruben> !info glade-3
<sampo> thanx
<ubottu> Package glade-3 does not exist in karmic
<_ruben> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade-3): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 485 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<ActionParsnip> Boggie: if you can, install pastebinit
<Boggie> let me try...
<sharktooth19> sampo: you might try system,administration,hardware drivers. connect to the net and let ubuntu detect. If you lucky thats it
<jillsmitt> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2 (karmic), package size 199 kB, installed size 592 kB
<pawl> sharktooth uname -r and paste it in here
<jillsmitt> cool
<Slart> sharktooth19: he was asking how to do it in Fedora...
<sharktooth19> pawl:2.6.32.2-custom , note the audio did not work after upgrade not after custom
<monra> sharktooth19: Well, by searching in google i have seen that adding a line like this "0.0.0.0 www.webpage.com" you won't be able to visit that site. But I did it and it doesn't work:S
<Boggie> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.28.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb)...deb(--unpack): <more to come>
<root__> test
<obaid> how do i disable ubuntu 9.10 boot splash, i want to see the boot time messeges
<pawl> Hmmm does it match to the kernal in your menu.lst?
<Boggie> 'trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/add-shell' ,which is also in package passwd. <more>
<moobie> Hi. How do I manually remove a kernel not installed by the packaging manager?
<jillsmitt> i always have error message with brasero: Some files may be corrupted on the disk. This happens after successfull burn. What is this? How can i fix it?
<Boggie> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/debianutils_2.28.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Boggie> that's the message i get.
<Slart> obaid: it's probably a grub setting... check in /boot/grub/grub.cfg  perhaps.. I'm not sure how the new grub does its thing
<Boggie> sorry i had to type in manually
<sharktooth19> monra:https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145 , this is a firefox add on that allows you to block websites or your choice
<moobie> Slart, every grub setting should be in /etc/default/grub
<moobie> or ssomething similar
<Slart> obaid: ah.. as moobie said.. check in /etc/default/grub .. might be a better place
<Slart> moobie: thanks
<monra> sharktooth19: well thank you for your time :) But I was looking for something that will block visiting a web page from Firefox, Chrome and Konqueror
<pawl> Sharktooth does your uname-r correlate to the kernal in your menu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> obaid: reboot, press e to edit the boot option in grub and remove the splash part
<moobie> Slart, np :-)
<obaid> Thanks all
<ActionParsnip> Slart: easier to use e in grub for a one shot remove
<piggy_> anyone know of a way to make an iso bootable on a flashdrive from ubuntu?
<Boggie> you can install unetbootin
<legend2440> obaid: in terminal  gksudo /etc/default/grub    look for line   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  remove  quit splash  save file  then run in terminal    sudo update-grub
<obaid> ActionParsnip, once i edit from grub at boot time, changes are permanent /
<obaid> ?
<Boggie> it's a program that makes bootable flash drives
<piggy_> thanks Boggie !
<aaron11> can someone give me the link to the default wallpaper for Interpid
<ActionParsnip> obaid: no just for that bootup
<obaid> ok, thanks legend2440
<nux> +1
<legend2440> obaid: in terminal  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    look for line   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  remove  quit splash  save file  then run in terminal    sudo update-grub
<pawl> Mka I ran an fsck with the live disk and it got past frub but now its frozen just after the white ubuntu logo with an underscore in the top corner
<moobie> Someone know where do remove a kernel, which has been installed without the packagemanager?
<legend2440> forgot  gedit
<sharktooth19> monra:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384866 , there you go
<ActionParsnip> moobie: you can still use apt-get unless it wasnt installed using a deb
<_eMaX_1> hello all
<moobie> ActionParsnip, it wasn't
<sharktooth19> pawl:sorry i didn't see your message
<moobie> ActionParsnip, and sudo make uninstall doesn't work unfortunetaly
<obaid> no such dir /etc/default/grub
<_eMaX_1> can I, in ubuntu/gnome, somehow define that a window that I'm running from the command line shall always have the en_US keyboard layout, regardless of what I've set as layout currently?
<sharktooth19> pawl:and yes, i do believe the uname -r correlates to krn in my menu.list
<legend2440> obaid: did you upgrade to karmic or clean install?
<monra> sharktooth19: thank you very much :)P
<Boggie> well seems i can't get over this install issue...
<pawl> Sharktooth that was the problem I had with audio
<ActionParsnip> moobie: if you can find a package for the kernel you can install it then uninstall it to remove the stuff
<obaid> got it
<pawl> Actionparsnip I fixed the grub problem its now a case of it freezes just after the white ubuntu logo
<pawl> Any ideads?
<moobie> ActionParsnip, well its a homemade custom compiled kernel. So I don't think so. There is just no wau I can remove the kernel it seems
<obaid> done, i will see next reboot, thanks ActionParsnip, legend2440, Slart
<sharktooth19> pawl: is there a fix
<moobie> initramfs wants to update it, even it has been deleted
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip: sorry, i need clarification (again) :) i have two drives in this machine, both of which will be transfered into my new machine.  one drive has nothing but xp on it, and the other drive has nothing but my current 32b jaunty on it, which will be replaced by 64b Jaunty.  what do I have to do to ensure grub sees and allows me to choose either xp or ubuntu to boot into? (take your time over this one - i can see you're busy)
<ActionParsnip> moobie: could ask in #kernel
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: if you have your XP drive in, when you install the system and install the new grub to the system it will see the other drive and nosey at it to see if its bootable, then add the right options to grub
<jatt> I'm trying to use ubuntu one from karmic but I get the message:
<jatt> "Capabilities mismatch with the server"
<jatt> How do I fix this.
<paulus68> how to do a dist upgrade from CLI
<moobie> ActionParsnip, actually its a initramfs problem it seems:
<moobie> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<moobie> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.33-rc2-radeonkms
<moobie> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.33-rc2-radeonkms
<FloodBot4> moobie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulus68> from server edition 8.10 to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: I would keep the data drive out until you get square, you can then copy the stuff over
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip: ace. cheers
<Boggie> paulus68: i'm having upgrade issues myself ...damn apt-get unable to replace files
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip: datadrive being the one i've backedup /home to?
<paulus68> Boggie: I need to find out first how to start before I can judge on that, want to have the NFS installed but this is not working correctly on 8.10
<Boggie> ah.. i am simply having problems with a package replace.
<Boggie> it fails for some reason
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: just go slow and think about whats going on as you do it and you will be ok
<paulus68> I know that you have to adapt the sourcelist but don't what exactly and when I do a dist upgrade then I get error messages as well
<jeffjeffdejeff> actionparsnip: you say that, i have the uncanny ability to screw things up very easily.  unfortunately for you, that means that all my preparation questions have landed on your lap!  much appreciated.
<chazco> Hi... since my sound card isn't supported i'm going to have to buy a new one... any suggestions on a card that supports 5.1 on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jeffjeffdejeff: if you have a spare computer i'm sure someone will help you as you work through
<Boggie> DAMN debian utils
<pawl> Does anyone know if having a swap file in menu.lst could make ubuntu freeze on boot?
<iceroot> pawl: a swap-file in menu.lst? never seen something like that
<paulus68> and I am tempted (but not prepared to take that step due to complex iptables config) to start from scratch but rather do a dist upgrade
<mka> chazco, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<pawl> Hrm its strange
<chazco> mka - Thanks :)
<pawl> Ubuntu is freezing on boot and I have no idea why
<mka> pawl, are you using GRUB2 or Grub Legacy?
<pawl> It says grub1.5 when it boots
<mka> pawl, you are on karmic
<mka> pawl, you are using ubuntu 9.10?
<pawl> It freezes right after the white ubuntu logo and there's an underscore in the top corner
<pawl> Yeh I'm on karmic
<clathrate> sup all,  sorry for a noob question...  So I have compiled my own emacs from source, but I haven't run make install yet.  I have emacs from Ubuntu, installed with the package manager.  Or apt-get install or whatever.  What's the general workflow here?  Do I uninstall from the package manager before I make install?  That seems right somehow.  But what seems to happen is that as I learn unixy things, and do them myself, I get more into conflict with the U
<clathrate> buntu hand holding stuff...  I'm waffling a bit but I guess I'm not sure how it's gonna go, mixing packages and source compiled stuff...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: a penny for your thoughts what do I need to do to do a dist upgrade from server edition 8.10 to 9.10 and if possible make sure that all the errors are gone?
<ActionParsnip> clathrate: i would remove the old first
<mka> pawl, you are probably using grub2, I don't understand why you once mentioned anything about menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<clathrate> ActionParsnip:  I thought so.
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: you will need a little stop at jaunty first
<dmarkey_> is there away to force the installation of grub1 with preeseed?
<mka> pawl, try to disable the splash screen and make ubuntu to print boot messages if you can
<legend2440> clathrate: instead of make install you could use  checinstall to create a deb file
<elpigeondindo> i have a problem for installing 9.10on a maxtor ? can someone know how ?
<legend2440> checkinstall
<Dicekid> Hi, does someone know what to do if no player plays an audio-CD?
<clathrate> legend2440: what's the benefit of that?
<Boggie> blasted Debian Utils :(
<pawl> Mka it comes up with something about mountall
<pawl> Then it freezes
<legend2440> clathrate: it adds it to synaptic easier uninstall
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: does this upgrade cleans up broken packages to ?just to be safe before I get screwed in the process
<mka> pawl, pastebin any relevant boot messages so we can have a clue
<clathrate> legend2440: hmm I suppose that's true, I can uninstall packages but maybe there's no make uninstall from source
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: you will need to have a squared up set of packages first
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: please explain
<legend2440> clathrate: well i usually delete the sources after i'm done compiling but up to you
<elpigeondindo> ActionParsnip: what can i do to force the install on a HDD that it doesn't see ?
<mka> Dicekid, tried using totem or rhythmbox ?
<apanda> i have a udp based gameserver running on 8.04 minimal and it randomly disconnects everyone while the ssh connection to the server doesnt disconnect - any pointers?
<clathrate> legend2440: ah right, so make uninstall would work, but only if I keep the sources
<legend2440> clathrate: yes
<ActionParsnip> elpigeondindo: not sure, check your bios detects it. you may need bootoptions for the livecd
<Dicekid> mka Rhythmbox doesn't even see the audio-CD, tried amarok and kaffeine, too. They recognise CD but don't play it either.
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: the upgrader wont act if you have missing or broken packages
<pawl> I can't pastebin because I'm on my phone but I think its to do with the ubuntu trying to fsck on boot
<elpigeondindo> ActionParsnip: bios is ok, gparted see my HDD, but in install i don't see it
<OerHeks> Dicekid did you install ubuntu restricted extraś ?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok at this point it gives me error message on the nfs common utilities how to get rid of that?
<mka> Dicekid, are you on KDE?
<jacquesdupontd> i am
<jacquesdupontd> any question ?
<Dicekid> mka yes, I'm on KDE, but the people there meant that it's a more general problem, that's why I asked here... :-)
<Co0Ps> how do I connect to a wireless network using command line?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: can you pastebin the error as well as the command you ran. You should also try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Co0Ps> i don't have GUI installed
<mr_e_panda> Quick question... I'm trying to instal proprietary drivers for my ATI All-in-Wonder 9800 pro for my ubuntu specific distro, but i'm getting some errors when building the package. any info?
<Boggie> what reasons could the apt system have to fail replacing a package.
<mka> Dicekid, have you ever played an audio cd before on your system?
<pawl> Mka the problem is ubuntu trys to run an fsck on boot but it freezes up after it says those lines about codecs
<Co0Ps> iwconfig essid "blah" key s:passw doesn't give me any errors but the internet doesn't work after that
<mka> pawl, codecs?
<Dicekid> mka under KDE, no. but when I had ubuntu on it, yes, and it worked. and windows still plays CDs...
<mka> pawl, can you boot on recovery mode?
<piggy_> anyone know the easiest way to format a usb stick to fat32?
<ActionParsnip> piggy_: gksudo gparted
<alankila> Co0Ps: essid setting can succeed without the connection working for some other reason.
<piggy_> thanks ActionParsnip
<Co0Ps> alankila: k. so how do I proceed?
<alankila> Co0Ps: use network-manager.
<pawl> Mka yeh I can boot into recovery
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: this is the pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m309f4e51
<Co0Ps> alankila: i don't have GUI
<eddym> hi guys trying to backup my mbr
<pawl> Mka I haven't a clue how to recover it though
<eddym> how do i tell where it's located
<elad`> The color on all my videos is off. Like a negative, or similar. But on the icons in gnome, it's ok. Help?
<Co0Ps> i need to connect with command line
<alankila> Well, I don't know how to set things up properly without it. I never figured out the wpa/wpa2 stuff and so on. When it was just wep I could still set the network with just iwconfig and dhclient.
<Co0Ps> it's just WEP
<Boggie> so not one person here had problems before with package replacement while upgrading or ..dist-upgrading?
<Boggie> i'm trying to go the long way to upgrade from breezy,hardy then intrepid, jaunty then karmic
<alankila> Co0Ps: well, in that case you would start by examining with "iwconfig" command after setting essid whether it associated. It has an access point set if it did work.
<elad`> It's like that with ALL videos.
<Co0Ps> alankila: it does
<Real_Ubot> Is it possible to use a PC at home as a "proxy" connecting to it from a laptop by using ssh or something. I want to be able to use my PC as a link between Internet and my laptop. I also want the traffic to be secure, like ssh or something.
<alankila> once access point is set, try to obtain ip address from it by running "dhclient <interface name>".
<scott> hi, just installed koala. i have two screen. I have nominated the larger of the 2 to be on the left, however the tools bars are still on the right. How can i get the tools bars on the left side?
<Co0Ps> alankila: i'm sending discovers with dhclient and doesn't get any response
<mr_e_panda> n e one can help with proprietary drivers?
<mka> pawl, boot on recovery mode, and do a CTRL+D do procede to the normal runlevel
<alankila> Co0Ps: well, at that point I no longer know... try to tcpdump the interface to see if there's any traffic on it at all other than your dhcp requests
<elad`> OK, I think I figured it out - there's no _red_ showing on the videos. Any videos. What could make THAT happen?
<Co0Ps> alankila: iwconfig gives me the AP MAC address which I didn't set manually so I guess it's associated
<Real_Ubot> I'm looking for a way to use mail, chat, Firefox etc at my laptop, always going through my PC at home. How do I do this?
<ivan_> #juegos
<mka> pawl, is your ubuntu system contained in one big partition or you have separate partitions that you have to mount?
<pawl> Mka its in one big partition
<pawl> I'm on tty1
<mka> pawl, oh,
<Scunizi> Real_Ubot: ssh is what you're looking for.  however if you want gui then you'll have to do ssh w/vnc or something.. google and read up on ssh usage..
<mka> pawl, tty1 of your ubuntu system or of the liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux/
<pawl> My system in recovery mode pawl
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: replace eth2 with your wifi interface
<pawl> Mka even lol
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to rescue our windoze server using ubuntu... this server has RAID on it installed in an HP proliant server... i can run ubuntu live cd but it doesn't detect the local hard... how do i detect RAID? pls help
<axz> Guys is it posible to delete PulseAudio and use Alsa?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<axz> because i get errors like : pulseaudio[1957]: ratelimit.c: 111 events suppressed
<ActionParsnip> gharz: why not restore data from backup
<kevdog> Real_Ubot: You have two choices: A VNC type alternative, or tunneling an X session over SSH, or in the same vain using another remote desktop I can't remember the name of right now -- but its really fast
<Co0Ps> ActionParsnip: can you make a bitly link plz?
<Slart> axz: I'm not really sure if those are an issue.. I get them myself.. but my system works nicely
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: i can make a pastebin if you wish?
<Co0Ps> i have to type the whole link :p
<axz> Slart, but PulseAudio is pain in the but in general as noticed
<mka> pawl, what happens when you do a CTRL+D, are you going to go to a gdm screen and be able to log in fine?
<kubanc> how do i update conky in ubuntu 8.04. My version now is 1.5.1. I added ppa from https://launchpad.net/~m-buck/+archive/conky, but the update is not working
<Co0Ps> yea, but please shorten the url
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: this is the pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m309f4e51
<gharz> ActionParsnip: the windoze server is somewhat in bad condition. most of its system cores are not running. i just want to copy files to an external hard drive. Windoze could no longer copy and paste the files.
<pawl> No mka it just takes me to tty1
 * kevdog -- personal opinion -- Id stay as far away from pulseaudio as I could
<Slart> axz: alsa is still there.. pulseaudio and alsa aren't alternatives.. pulseudio is a layer above alsa.. you can set stuff to use alsa instead of pulse.. it will still work
<gharz> does ubuntu live cd support RAID?
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: http://pastebin.com/m5f634ba1
<eddym> ActionParsnip, which section is my mbr on http://pastebin.com/m37de60cc
<kevdog> Real_Ubot: nxserver is the name of the program I couldn't think of -- Its really fast
<kubanc> ok, my mistake, this ppa didn't had packages for conky...
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: let me search a bit
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok
<Dicekid> mka Btw, when I copy the files from the audio-CD to the harddisk, they can be played without problems. But not directly from the audio-CD.
<O__o> hi what is the best choice for netbook?  netbook remix or xubuntu?
<O__o> or can you have xubuntu netbook remix?
<kubanc> how do i save lua script. what's the extension for the file?
<yussef> i've problem
<gharz> guys, does live CD supports RAID?
<Dicekid> mka And I don't know if it makes some difference, but dolphine (KDE) shows me not only .wav files while nautilus (GNOME) shows only the .wav files.
<mr_e_panda> how do i view the kernelconfig file? where is it located
<yussef> i'm using ubuntu . and i want to remove gnome and reisntall it ,, how can i do it ??
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: maybe: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/is-invoke-rc.d-the-problem-671401/
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Scunizi> yussef: state your real problem.. why do you think you need to reinstall gnome?
<moobie> yussef, why?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/451027
<johnny_> gharz: you should have a look at the links ubottu posted: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<moobie> yussef, maybe you just have to remove .gnome
<jason_> Can someone help me install something from tarball plz?  Apparently there is no ./configure file or whatever
<axz> Anyone familiar with this error? FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<yussef> coz when i login to my system it's freeeze !!!
<legend2440> eddym: your mbr  is on    /dev/sda
<Co0Ps> when to much text is printed on command line, how can i scroll up?
<moobie> yussef, do you care about your configurations?
<Co0Ps> I'm getting tired of piping into files
<yussef> moobie ,,,,ep
<eddym> legend2440, sda1?
<yussef> yep **
<moobie> yussef, okay
<legend2440> eddym: your mbr  is on    /dev/sda       not sda1  sda
<yussef> moobie okay waiting
<Co0Ps> any standard unix program that allows viewing of STDIN?
<kevdog> jason_: You've extracted the tarball?
<eddym> legend2440, that doestn list when i do fdsik -l
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272114 maybe
<eddym> legend2440, i see it on top
<kevdog> jason_: Sometimes there is an INSTALL text file that you can read, and other times you simply just type make.   It really depends on the program
<legend2440> eddym: yes it does   fdisk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<mka> what are the correct permissions of /usr/bin/wodim ?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: seems the last link fixes it
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks will take a look into it
<kevdog> The dreaded piping into files -- NOOOOOOO
<yussef> moobie  still waiting
<eddym> legend2440, gotcha, im looking at a cmd to backup but says to use my name
<legend2440> eddym: so in terminal      dd if=/dev/sda of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1     will backup your mbr
<eddym> legend2440, let me try
<Co0Ps> how can I get scrollable output on commands that print so much text the screen overflows?
<axz> Anyone familiar with this error? FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko): No such device
<axz> encrypted harddrive
<Scunizi> How do I get joins parts quits to ignore in weechat?
<mka> what is the line to write an iso image to CD/DVD after cloning it with dd ?
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: pipe it to less
<mka> what is the commandline to write an iso image to CD/DVD after cloning it with dd ?
<pawl> Mka I tryed editing the fstab to disable fsck on boot
<ActionParsnip> !burning | mka
<ubottu> mka: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eddym> legend2440, copied 512, but where did the backup go? to file MBR-backup?
<yussef> <Scunizi> okay .the problem is when i choose gnome to the pc freezing
<legend2440> eddym: yes
<legend2440> eddym: to restore would be   dd if=MBR-backup of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<mka> grrrrrrrr!!!!
<ActionParsnip> mka: wodim will burn from cli
<mka> ActionParsnip, brasero just failed
<pawl> It didn't work
<Scunizi> yussef: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will reinstall gnome and everything needed for it
<Co0Ps> thnx
<mka> ActionParsnip, and my cd became corrupted
<yussef> thanks ,
<legend2440> eddym: you can read about it here  http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<eddym> legend2440, thanks
<legend2440> eddym: your welcome
<eddym> legend2440, how do i backup to usb stick
<dnivra> whois dnivra
<eddym> legend2440, presume its in the http?
<dnivra> sorry guys; that was my bad.
<jason_> the program is the newest version of Thunderbird and I have extracted it
<legend2440> eddym: i would just copy paste it to usb stick to have for emergencies
<brapjohn> Hey if anyone can give me a hint why I don't have any sound on my ubuntu :P it would be most appriciated :D.
<eddym> legend2440, i just to a search to find the backup file or?
<pawl> Can anyone tell me wether a clean install would lose all my data on my hdd?
<dnivra> !sound | brapjohn
<ubottu> brapjohn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<legend2440> eddym: you dont see the file   called    MBR-backup?
<Scunizi> pawl: if your /home is on a seperate partition and you don't format it on install then.. no you won't loose anything..
<Co0Ps> okay. for some reason iwscan suddenly gives me "no scan results"
<Co0Ps> i should be able to see at least 3 networks
<brapjohn> Thanks :
<brapjohn> *:P
<brapjohn> *:)
<Boggie> well this is foobar
<Co0Ps> iwlist**
<eddym> legend2440, not sure where it is.... ubuntu file system?
<Boggie> I can't upgrade this system at all to hardy
<Scunizi> Boggie: ?
<pawl> Mka if I had a live cd of 9.10 do you think it would fix my problem?
<legend2440> eddym: its in dir of wherever you ran the command   check /home/yourusername/
<jason_> I cannot figure out how to install new Thunderbird from tarball!  grrr! I have it extracted, but everything the help file says ta do is not working! ./configure won't work and make anywhere won't work
<om26er> well well
<ActionParsnip> jason_: use the mozilla daily ppa
<Scunizi> jason_: look for the repos for it..
<Boggie> i have a laptop here running Breezy.. trying to bring it to a newer version
<ActionParsnip> jason_: waaaay easier
<mka> pawl, I really do not know
<jason_> repos is old tho
<jason_> I want the new one if at all possible
<ActionParsnip> jason_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<eddym> legend2440, yeah, just had to change the option for hidden and backup file..
<Scunizi> Boggie: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<Boggie> nope
<Boggie> not on a different filesystem
<jason_> what is ppa?
<Scunizi> Boggie: do you have enough hd space to make one and move your data there?
<ActionParsnip> jason_: that is te mozilla teams daily build ppa, so is most likely newer than your file
<om26er> !ppa | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Boggie> nope.
<eddym> legend2440, i restored my mbr this am with clonezilla..
<Boggie> and i don't have vital data on this laptop
<Boggie> i already backed up
<eddym> legend2440, but a PTAss
<jason_> Gah!  Now I am thinking of Ducktales! Launchpad...heh
<Scunizi> Boggie: no vital data.. backed up already.. just fresh install the entire thing
<ActionParsnip> jason_: it has thunderbird 3 last compiled yesterday
<Boggie> I don't have a cd burning utility on command line here
<ActionParsnip> Boggie: install wodim
<superpiiii> do people usually run subversin as root or as a normal system user?
<ActionParsnip> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.9-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 920 kB
<legend2440> eddym: yea i use clonezilla  but the one time i let it restore the mbr it messed it up. i had to reinstall karmic and start over
<jason_> Thanks everyone.  I will try this out.  I just wish I knew why I couldn't install this one
<Scunizi> Boggie: got another machine? or use ActionParsnip 's link
<eddym> legend2440, did full disk to disk copy
<Boggie> damn .. seems it's unable to do it
<Boggie> nope, no other machine
<Boggie> just this laptop
<Co0Ps> what should i apt-get to get GUI now?
<Co0Ps> gnome?
<Boggie> or kde ..whichever you prefer
<Scunizi> Boggie: unetbootin and an iso and a usb stick
<Co0Ps> i want the default gui that comes with ubuntu
<eddym> legend2440, month ago i upgraded to a new internal hd 320 gb and decided to use the previous external as a backup drive got a 10 case made is usb works like a charm
<ActionParsnip> jason_: you can also use it to get alpha versions of firefox if you want too
<Boggie> I don't have a usb stick
<om26er> Boggie, borrow from some1
<Boggie> and this laptop is old.. i don't think it can boot from usb
<eddym> legend2440, so i backed up everything with clonezilla and used in this morning... wanted to try to install triple OS with mac... but had issues
<fishbao_> #ubuntu-cn
<Scunizi> Co0Ps: what's installed now? server, cli only?  then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fishbao_> list
<Scunizi> !install | Boggie
<ubottu> Boggie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Co0Ps> i have a minimal install with basically nothing
<legend2440> eddym: why did you need to backup mbr?  clonezilla does that
<jason_> Why would I want an alpha version?  It would just crash.  I apologize if I am horribly ignorant
<Scunizi> Co0Ps: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get you a full system
<Real_Ubot> kevdog: Ok, but do I really have to tunnel the GUI? Isn't it possible to just tunnel the trafik, not the complete graphics? I mena, instead of visitning a site directly, I want to use my PC at home as a lin to Internet, using it as a proxy server. So that no one will see the traffic between my laptop and my PC at home, while the site will recognize my ip address at home?
<Boggie> I'd look at that if i had a web browser. i can't install anything due to apt having alot of broken dependencies to work with.
<e01> hello
<Co0Ps> okay, ubuntu-desktop works
<eddym> legend2440, just in case i mess with mbr some more.. and didnt want to use clonezilla did you user symantec ghost before?
<e01> i have a ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix
<Co0Ps> so what should I run after install?
<Co0Ps> X?
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: you can also install lxde to get a slimmer OS
<e01> but made one stupid mistake
<e01> just try to install mac4lin
<om26er> and faster
<Scunizi> Boggie: you might have w3m installed as default
<Co0Ps> size of of the essence
<Co0Ps> is of*
<e01> after uninstall it
<Boggie> ah
<e01> the pidgin have changes his default icons
<legend2440> eddym: yes a long time ago  but i really like clonezilla now
<Co0Ps> i don't care about looks, just want a minimal graphic gui that's as small as possible
<e01> is there way to complete restore all icons as they was
<Boggie> oh man .. if i could clean this... and finish the upgrade to hardy
<Co0Ps> gonna take forever to download on this connection :P
<e01> without to have reinstall the whole system
<eddym> legend2440, same here i used it twice.. but didn't look at the options...
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: then lxde will make a smaller system, you will need to install a DM too if you need graphical login
<eddym> legend2440, of clonezilla
<pawl> Is it possible to use a live cd to fix an installation?
<legend2440> eddym: you on karmic?
<eddym> legend2440, did you mess around with mac os on pc?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I think I can fix a bug by myself with a little bit of orientation from someone smarter than me (my monitor is not properly recognized by X). Anyone wants to help me out? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/486072
<pawl> Like a system restore?
<ActionParsnip> pawl: sure you can boot to it then chroot to the installed system to run commands
<Real_Ubot> kevdog: When I use some kind of free proxy server, then I don't have to bother about X, will I? I only want to "forward" the traffic from my PC to my laptop over ssh. I will use Firefox at my laptop to visit the site.
<legend2440> eddym: no never tried mac
<ActionParsnip> pawl: the commands will be executed on the installed system ratehr than the live cd
<ActionParsnip> not cd, system
<Boggie> i can't even get wodim installed
<Scunizi> Boggie: so no friends to help out with burning a cd.. no usb stick, no bowser for gui or cli, no seperate /home partiton.. man .. you're just stuck.. how did you manage to backup?
<eddym> legend2440, wanted to add mac.. so that i can test it out... sometimes i have to support some corp.. and they have mac users.. so, it is a pain in the butt if you dont use mac and then need to jump on 1
<pawl> So is that a no?
<eddym> legend2440, i guess i can try using vm
<Boggie> well i had nothing to lose so .. well backup was sending some files to the mobile phone
<Boggie> couple of text files
<ActionParsnip> pawl: yes you can boot to a nonbootable system and change it to make it boot
<Scunizi> Boggie: the install link from ubottu has a net install option I think
<Boggie> but still i need to burn a CD
<Co0Ps> ActionParsnip: i took wlan0 down and up again and now it just has an ESSID (iwconfig) but is not associated to an AP. i have tried iwconfig essid and iwconfig key to sett essid and key, but it doesn't get associated. how can i see status of association etc?
<eddym> legend2440, is there a good prg like partition magic for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Boggie: not with a net install.
<Real_Ubot> kevdog: Instead of visiting the site directly I want to go by my PC at home to avoid sniffing of the traffic over a public Internet connection.
<legend2440> eddym: i use  gparted
<Co0Ps> want to debug this but have no idea how to proceed
<Scunizi> Boggie: you can also request a free cd from cononical..
<Co0Ps> some error messages and stuff could help
<Boggie> i won't be here long enough here for it to arrive
<Boggie> i'm on vacation
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: iwconfig    on its own. If you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see SSIDs?
<Scunizi> Boggie: where are you at in the world?
<Boggie> and for net boot i'd need pppoe set up
<eddym> legend2440, ill have to try it
<pawl> Thanks actionparsnip I will brun a live cd and give it a go, is there a command to do a full restore or something?
<Boggie> Romania but i'm not in my home city now. i barely know anyone around..
<ActionParsnip> pawl: not that I know of, you can run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<ironfroggy> a particular usb storage device I attach is giving me filenames like "░╙╗▒0╞∞Ä.┤±î"
<Co0Ps> ActionParsnip: yes, i see the network as Cell 01
<Co0Ps> with the correct ESSID
<ironfroggy> all others work. is there any kind of common problem this might be? i really dont think i can google for "░╙╗▒0╞∞Ä.┤±î" to find answers
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: thats a good start
<Scunizi> Boggie: do they have an internet cafe? or an electronics store that will help you out?  If you have the iso on your machine and they pull it off with a usb stick and burn to a cd that you buy from them
<Boggie> none that are open. i already explored that option
<Boggie> everyone's gone for the holidays
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: i think wicd has a cli interface, you could use that
<Co0Ps> ActionParsnip: ok, that would be perfect, brb
<Scunizi> Boggie: introduce yourself to the next pretty girl you find sipping coffee and using a laptop
<Boggie> lol now that's asking too much
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/VeryPluggableBackends
<Real_Ubot> kevdog: Well, thank you anyway. I'll do some more google searches about ssh and forwarding.
<Scunizi> Boggie: when there's a will.. there's a way.. if it's important enough you'll figure a way to do it.
<NewfierRich> hey all, All me video in ubuntu has a blue tint to it. Before I start reinstalling codecs aimlessly do anyone have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: wicd-curses is an interface
<Boggie> well i just need to get past an apt-get error
<NewfierRich> all my*
<Boggie> it was unable to replace the debianutils old package with a new one
<usr13> NewfierRich: mplayer
<Scunizi> NewfierRich: yes.. the program that's playing the video will probably have a properties section where you can adjust the color
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: will give you a curses based network manager
<Co0Ps> ActionParsnip: i get an exception when i run wicd-curses
<NewfierRich> ok thanks usr13 and scunizi I will pick around the settings
<Co0Ps> with traceback
<Co0Ps> DBus.Error.Filenotfound Failed to connect to socket ... /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<superpiiii> how do you run svnserv as another user e.g. subversion but not root?
<Co0Ps> (running it as root ofc)
<usr13> NewfierRich: If you install mplayer, you will more than likely install more codecs. (mplayer is the swiss army knife for video)
<MorphyNOR> vlc is that
<NewfierRich> urs13, thanks. I have i feeling it is something to do with the codecs because all my video programs is doing the same thing
<usr13> MorphyNOR: vlc has it's own codecs that come with it.
<usr13> NewfierRich: Which ones do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Co0Ps: thats all i know
<MorphyNOR> NewfierRich: tried vlc?
<justin_> Hi, alsa doesn't work on my machine
<justin_> and aplay-l reports no sound card found
<justin_> but OSS works SOMETIME...
<NewfierRich> MorphyNor: yes VLC does the same thing
<NewfierRich> urs13: I wouldn't be able to till you what codecs I have. I know I have gstreamer but thats just off the top of my head
<nero_> hi
<justin_> can anyone help?
<nero_> may anybody help me please?
<protojay> nero_, we would love to help you nero
<nero_> i upgraded today to ubuntu 9.04
<echosystm> does anyone know of an SSD that works with TRIM in linux?
<usr13> NewfierRich: May not be codecs at all.  Is this a laptop?  What video card do you have?
<nastas> hi all
<nero_> my wireless worked fine till i installed audacity
<anton__> hi
<legend2440> justin_: in terminal type   lspci | grep -i audio   whats it say?
<nero_> what sould i do to get the wireless workin
<nero_> ?
<Scunizi> nero_: I don't know why your wireless stopped.. but it had nothing to do with audacity.. it was a coincidence
<usr13> NewfierRich: do you have mplayer installed? If so, try the "-vo gl" option.
<NewfierRich> I just reinstalled it
<nero_> it just stoped
<nastas> nero_: iwconfig output?
<NewfierRich> but still blue
<NewfierRich> how do you do -vo gl?
<nero_> after i had done the reboot of the laptop
<nastas> nero_: in pastebin
<usr13> NewfierRich: Do you have w32codec package?
<nastas> nero_: iwconfig output. do you know how to do it?
<nero_> no
<NewfierRich> Usr13: I don't think so
<nero_> i don't know if is this what you want
<usr13> NewfierRich: sudo apt-get install w32codec
<NewfierRich> k
<nero_> but it says that i have no wireless card
<nastas> in a terminal type iwconfig. copy the output and paste it in pastebin.com then give me the link
<Real_Ubot> What would be the most easiest way to ssh forward chat, mail and browser, a dynamic solution like SOCKS or setting each software to port forward using local-port-forwarding?
<usr13> NewfierRich: You might also run your video player from terminal and watch for errors.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: socks (ssh -D)
<NewfierRich> usr13:  E: Couldn't find package w32codec
<nastas> nero_: do you mean that iwconfig output say that you don't have wireless extention?
<usr13> NewfierRich: Run varous video players from terminal and watch for errors.
<daeo> hey everyone, i've got a serious question here, I've posted on the forums about it and on one of the ubuntu support sites linked to ubuntu.com, im just forgetting the name of it right now but, anyways.. i recently upgraded my video card and after booting into gnome, i get a diplay issue and can't quit gdm by using CTRL + ALT + Backspace, so right now I had to time the boot up just right to do a sudo killall gdm in order to get on he
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok, than I will have to look into it.
<NewfierRich> usr13 k
<usr13> NewfierRich: You probably need another repository enabled.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: have a look on tsocks too, you'll probably need it
<legend2440> NewfierRich: download it here  http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/w32codecs.html    you on karmic?
<d3v1ous> hello, can somebody help me with 3D Cube in Ubuntu 9.10
<usr13>  ubottu codecs | NewfierRich
<ubottu> NewfierRich: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yon89> ola fellow linux users
<daeo> anyone have any ideas?
<Co0Ps> I need the lastest version of wicd, can i get it through apt somehow?
<usr13>  ubottu codecs | hello
<ubottu> hello: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> sorry...
<yon89> I have 2 HBA in my system and i am currently testing them. I have created a raid 5 array useing mdadm and it works fine i create the configuration file but when i reboot one disk is droped from the array. how do i diagnnose the problem ?
<daeo> will the command "sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phighxserver -xorg" work on 8.04 and if not what command can i use to reconfigure xorg on 8.04?
<lmxl> hi please i need script effects where i can found that
<lmxl> ??
<llutz> daeo: if you shift your spaces, maybe
<Pici> lmxl: Can you elaborate what you mean by that?
<justin_> Hi, ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA), is this card supported by alsa?
<lmxl> sctipt effect?
<usr13> daeo: try: sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<justin_> I cann't find the exact match on ALSA's wiki
<daeo> ah thanks i'll try that
<Pici> usr13: dpkg-reconfigure is the command
<Pici> lmxl: I do not know what that is.
<lmxl> ok tnx
<Scott1979> go again justin what is the sound card a soundblaster azalia onboard
<daeo> ok i get xserver-xorg is not installed..... hrmm
<justin_> Scott1979: I didn't catch u...
<Scott1979> justin go pm
<tijs> hey guys, could you give me a hand? (struggling with Ubuntu screen resolutions on an Asrock ION 330HT)
<nightcrow> Hiya, does anyone know how I can restrict employees from downloading attachments from emails with linux?
<NewfierRich> Usr13: I figured out my video problems
<usr13> daeo: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf   #Last one was typo.
<usr13> NewfierRich: What was it?
<NewfierRich> Usr13: I feel kinda dumb, it was just my hue settings :S
<llutz> nightcrow: filter it out before delivering (i.e. with procmail)
<justin_> Scott1979: what does the latter part "Intel HDA" mean?
<usr13> NewfierRich: aaahhhh  very good.
<devyll> how can I share my inet connection via wireless ? I have mobile broadband and I want to be able to create a wireless network on which other laptops to connect.
<NewfierRich> usr13: sometimes its just the quick fix you gotta look for, thanks for all the help.
<nightcrow> llutz: that would run on the SMTP server?
<usr13> devyll: Get a wireless router.
<llutz> nightcrow: yes
<nightcrow> thank you llutz
<Scott1979> intel High Definition Audio
<Co0Ps> i accidently closed apt-get update, now it's locked, how do i unlock?
<Co0Ps> resource temporarly unavailible
<usr13> devyll: Get a wireless router. (First step.)  (Unless you have a wifi device installed that does AP mode... not likely)
<Co0Ps> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ?
<yon89> i have been looking for the problem with my mdadm and cannot see what the problem is in the messages log http://pastebin.com/f67c2bc0e . If someone could tell me why my md5 array drops a disk every time i reboot that would be awsome even tho this problem is with debian ubuntu is stil very similar
<justin_> Scott1979: then why the first halp part is labelled with ATI?
<nightcrow> llutz: wow! procmail is ancient!
<nightcrow> is there nothing more updated?
<usr13> Co0Ps pkill update-manager
<yermandu> apropos some ocr gui for scan books?
<llutz> nightcrow:who cares? procmail works, feel free to look for alternatives
<nightcrow> llutz: do you know of any? and does it run on every linux distro?
<llutz> nightcrow: i never searched alternate solutions. and yes, it should work on most common distro
<Co0Ps> how do I install a deb file?
<Co0Ps> command line
<nightcrow> thank you llutz
<llutz> Co0Ps: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<nightcrow> llutz: what does procmail need to run with?
<nightcrow> meaning, does it need to run along side anything, or is it an entire package?
<llutz> nightcrow: doesn't need anything special.
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> thanks
<llutz> nightcrow: setup depends on your used mta
<tijs> what can i do, if my monitor resolution is unsupported by Nvidia X server?
<Crewsr3> I want conky to auto launch at boot so I went into pref>Startup and added a line and put in the comand "conky"  on reboot conky did not start, what am I missing?
<nightcrow> can you recommend one?
<nightcrow> llutz
<llutz> nightcrow: _i_ prefer postfix
<Halabund> Ever since upgrading to Karmic, sometimes the speakers start emitting a (not too loud, but disturbing) "buzz" (which is sensitive to the volume control).  This wasn't happening in Jaunty.  Have you any idea what I could do about it?
<rauch> crazy chat... ohh
<nightcrow> and any alternatives? (sorry, this is just all a matter of research and for some reason im not getting anything solid with google)
<nightcrow> (i do appreciate all your help though llutz)
<llutz> nightcrow: but ihave been out of mta-business for nearly 10 yrs and just started new to setup one
<d3v1ous> hello, can somebody help me with 3D Cube in Ubuntu 9.10
<Halabund> It usually starts by a tone that's changing pitch for about half a second, then it settles on a constant buzz, and won't go away till a reboot.
<nightcrow> llutz: ok :)
<llutz> nightcrow: exim4, ssmtp, qmail, list-to-be-continued. depends on your needs/knowledge
<nightcrow> simple mail server on which i can run procmail really
<MJas1016> Morning, can someone help me add a custom resolution to one of my monitors? (I am currently using dual screens with a nvidia card)
<llutz> nightcrow: and if you really like to hurt yourself: sendmail :)
<nightcrow> llutz: i dont
<nightcrow> :)
<tolpico> To move back a page in firefox, backspace key doesn't work in ubuntu. Any other key does the work of it?
<llutz> nightcrow: postfix/exim4 should be fine then. well documented and lots of howto/tuts available online
<Crewsr3> I want conky to auto launch at boot so I went into pref>Startup and added a line and put in the command "conky"  on reboot conky did not start, what am I missing?
<nightcrow> thank you llutz
<MJas1016> can someone help me add a custom resolution to one of my monitors? (I am currently using dual screens with a nvidia card)
<d3v1ous> can somebody help me with 3D Cube in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ctmjr> Crewsr3: does conky start in a terminal?
<Jad-J_> hello
<phobbs> hello
<Crewsr3> ctmjr, yes it does but when I close termial it shuts donw
<Jad-J> I have A VERY PLD PC:P pentium II... I want to install a linux distro... any idea?
<Jigal> hello if i don't type anything fo a while on my pc my keyboard switches of so to say any ideas?
<ctmjr> Crewsr3: try it like this iirc conky -d
<MJas1016> can someone help me add a custom resolution to one of my monitors? (I am currently using dual screens with a nvidia card)
<MJas1016> and ubuntu 9.10
<CSWookie> Hey all.  I'm running karmic, and I can't seem to get my sound to work reliably.
<phobbs> ok
<CSWookie> Can someone help me figure out what I've done wrong?
<alvin> password works to login,to authenticate, but not su in terminal
<phobbs> same with me, alvin
<phobbs> I just use sudo =/
<CSWookie> I haven't used su in years.
<Pici> alvin, phobbs: the root password is locked in Ubuntu, you should be using sudo for root access.
<Pici> !sudo | alvin phobbs
<ubottu> alvin phobbs: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Crewsr3> ctmjr, should type that in the start up "iirc conky -d"
<Gorlist> does anyone know how I can create a channel.conf with a offset of 167KHz
<qwyeth> alvin, su has always taken the root password instead of your password... but you can get a root shell using 'sudo -i'
<phobbs> qwyeth, why is the root pswd different from my password?
<ctmjr> Crewsr3: not the irrc just conky -d
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ljamisonii> hello all.
<dnivra> welcome back ActionParsnip.
<yermandu> ;qui
<nix--> hi all. i got some mp3 files and i need to make and audio cd out of them. can some1 tell me how ?
<Crewsr3> ctmjr, thanks
<ljamisonii> what version of Ubuntu are you working with?
<nix--> 9.10 karmic
<Pici> phobbs: The root password is locked on Ubuntu, that is just how we do things. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Scunizi> nix--: use k3b.. should convert them and make a standard audio cd
<ActionParsnip> nix--: k3b or brasero will do it
<nix--> k3b doesnt work - it says Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<simple> brasero make it
<nix--> brasero wont convert mp3 to wav
<Scunizi> nix--: sounds like you need the mp3 support files.. install ubuntu-restricted-extras and possibly gstreamer plugins ugly
<sunil1> after compilation of C program i got file named "a.out" now may i know how to run this file
<simple> sudo aptitude install soundconverter
<ActionParsnip> sunil1: ./a.out
<simple> try thisone
<dnivra> sunil1: "./a.out" from the directory in which the file is.
<ljamisonii> so confused o_o
<ActionParsnip> sunil1: you may need to mark it as executable but i'd hope the compiler does it
<simple> nix - soundconverter
<kajdo> hey guys ... does anyone know how to add a launcher-script (currently located on my desktop) to gnome-do?
<sunil1> i did the same thing but i got bash: /a.out: No such file or directory
<MJas1016> Hello, I am currently using Karmic Koala. Can someone help me add a custom resolution to one of my LCD monitors? (I am currently using dual screens with a nvidia card)
<Scunizi> !fixres | MJas1016
<ubottu> MJas1016: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dnivra> sunil1: you missed a '.'(fullstop) before '/'
<alvin> thank you very much, phobbs. switching from suse- got confused
<ljamisonii> while we're on the subject...suggestions for a program to create movie DVDs? (Running Xubuntu)
<MJas1016> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<llutz> ljamisonii: devede, dvdauthor
<nix--> Scunizi, i installed ubu restricted extra but the same err with k3b.. should i reboot and try again ?
<sunil1> thank you very much sir i got the out put now
<phobbs> alvin: ok, so to make su do what you want, add "alias su='sudo -i'" to your ~/.bashrc
<jtaji> ljamisonii: there's 'devede'
<nomnex> can I change the font on a xchat client?
<sunil1> is it necessary to install "gcc" in my PC
<simple> nix--  did you try soundconverter
<ljamisonii> is devede the better of the two?
<alvin> thanks again phobbs
<Scunizi> nix--: rebooting doesn't fix much.. stop and restart k3b
<jtaji> ljamisonii: IIRC, devede is the simpler of the two... better you'll have to determine yourself ;)
<phobbs> sunil1: gcc is useful if you are a programmer or if you want to install from source
<chazco> Ubuntu doesn't currently support my sound card properly... the bug report says the milestones is "Ubuntu later"... anyone know when this is likely to be?
<xing_> has network-manager in Ubuntu 9.10 been updated?
<dnivra> sunil1: if you've ubuntu installed, gcc is installed by default.
<ljamisonii> alright, thanks jtaji :)
<nix--> simple,  i was hoping i can go without having to convert them first and them burn
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: +1 for devede
<ActionParsnip> xing_: theres a network manager ppa
<ljamisonii> I just installed Xubuntu yesterday, so basically my first experience on the system
<phobbs> alvin: also, use "exit" to get out of the root shell
<simple> you need some additional packages.
<nix--> Scunizi, i restarted k3b yes - the same thing
<sunil1> may i know the better way of using gcc
<ActionParsnip> sunil1: i'd ask in #c++
<Scunizi> nix--: you gotta figure out what the error means
<nix--> simple, now when i start k3b it takes forever to load - i mean the cursor turns into that spining thingy
<xing_> ActionParsnip,is it an official update?
<ActionParsnip> xing_: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<sunil1> can you expand still further
<ActionParsnip> xing_: no idea, i just know it eists
<sunil1> i dn't get your statement
<nix--> Scunizi, i think it has smth to do with the codecs but idk much bout codecs
<felix_> Hallo??
<Scunizi> nix--: medibuntu repos have probably what you need..
<ActionParsnip> xing_: if you dont use vpn or 3g etc you can use wicd, its DE independant too :) and has a curses interface
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | nix--
<deltaray> Anyone have experience with "preload".  Is it a good/bad idea? My gut tells me that it might be a bad idea to use, regardless of the benefits.
<ubottu> nix--: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> xing_: as well as a gui app
<mynyml> is there a way to change a window's title?
<Dr_Willis> deltaray:   it was a 'big' thing a few years back. But basically i say - dont worry/bother with it.
<nix--> THNKS i will check it
<sunil1> can you expand the better way of working with gcc?
<Dr_Willis> deltaray:  I dont think it can break much.. but i do recall it breaking SOME things..  Actually i was thinking some shrunk down form of it was being used in ubuntu
<Rudy_ryle> hi
<Rudy_ryle> can i help me ?
<Rudy_ryle> i search a channel for java
<ljamisonii> general question...is there a difference between Add/Remove Applications and Synaptic Package Manager?
<MorphyNOR> selfhelp is -> that way
<IdleOne> Rudy_ryle: #java
<MorphyNOR> ljamisonii: yes
<sunil1> how to run java files???
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:   they install the same programs/stuff if thats what you want to know. They are different front ends to the package maanger system
<Rudy_ryle> IdleOne: yes i try but is empty :(
<BlouBlou> Rudy_ryle: /join ##java
<ActionParsnip> !java | sunil1
<ubottu> sunil1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Sagaci> ljamisonii: synaptic is much more comprehensive
<Rudy_ryle> BlouBlou: ok thx i try
<ljamisonii> alrighty..thanks
<Fallout_Emanuel> Add/Remove only have handselected applications, while synaptic list's everything
<Pici> !register | Rudy_ryle you must be registered to join ##java
<ubottu> Rudy_ryle you must be registered to join ##java: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: use whichever yuo are comfortable with, they all acieve the same end
<Rudy_ryle> arf empty to :(
<nix--> simple,  i will try with brasero but some guy on a blog was saying it doesnt convert them to wav and just records the mp3 ..but this means i will waste one CD
<xing_> why ppa version of networkmanage has not been added to the official updates?
<ljamisonii> because I tried to install devede in Add/Remove Apps and it gave me an error saying it was in conflict with previously installed software and to switch over to Synaptic
<mynyml> Rudy_ryle: ##java has 274 people for me, it's no empty
<ActionParsnip> xing_: log a bug with what the new version fixes and it may get included
<ljamisonii> that's why I was asking
<sunil1> may i know the command to install java-6 onto my pc
<Rudy_ryle> mynyml: i have un message for registration :(
<Dr_Willis> xing_:  Ubuntu follows a 6 Mo release schedule. except for critical/security updates - things  dont get 'updated' in midrelease.
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: if you close synaptic and whatever other packages yuo have open run: sudo apt-get update      if you get no errors you are good to go
<Fallout_Emanuel> nix--: Brasero should convert mp3 to wav if you select to burn an audio cd. I burned some audio cd's in the past and it always worked for me
<jtaji> sunil1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_Willis> xing_:  if you want the PPA version then enable/use the PPA repo.
<Rudy_ryle> mynyml: This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it).
<Rudy_ryle> :(
<Dr_Willis> Rudy_ryle:  so register your nick.
<mynyml> Rudy_ryle: try /help
<Rudy_ryle> how
<Dr_Willis> Rudy_ryle:  /msg nickserv help
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: you can run: sudo apt-get install devede    and you will install the app
<sunil1> how to make java-6 as my default compiler
<Rudy_ryle> ok i am newbie in irc :(
<Dr_Willis> Rudy_ryle:  the irc services are bots you msg and do things with.. The Freenode web site also has guides on how to use them
<Pici> Rudy_ryle: if you need more help please ask in #freenode as this topic is offtopic for #ubuntu
<ljamisonii> alright..thanks ActionParsnip...I got devede installed through Synaptic..I had just wondered about the reason for the error. Now I understand it :)
<Dr_Willis> Rudy_ryle:  what irc client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: cool
<Rudy_ryle> Dr_Willis: chatzilla
<ljamisonii> and as far as terminal commands, I'm a complete n00b still haha
<Rudy_ryle> on firefox
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: you can only have ONE app accssing the packages at one time
<hamzaatova2> does microsoft camera will work fine on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | hamzaatova2
<protojay> how do i check how much free space i have on my root partition?
<ubottu> hamzaatova2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dabaR> protojay: df -h
<Dr_Willis> Rudy_ryle:  try /join #freenode     they will help youi get your nick registered
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: can I list ubuntu bot commands?
<ActionParsnip> hamzaatova2: lsusb   will give you an 8 character hex ID which you can websearch for
<ljamisonii> ActionParsnip: I guessed as much lol
<Rudy_ryle> ok
<mynyml> protojay: Accessories > Disk Usage Analyser
<sunil1> how to make java-6 as my default compiler
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  you can msg ubotu and get all sorts of info. and thers a web site with them all i recall
<Rudy_ryle> try /join#freenode
<ActionParsnip> nomnex: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<xing_> thanks ,but network-manager is a very important part
<Rudy_ryle> try /join #freenode
<Rudy_ryle> :(
<protojay> thx
<Dr_Willis> Rudy_ryle:  irc commands begin with a /
<Dr_Willis>  /join #whatever
<nomnex> ActionParsnip: I check
<ActionParsnip> xing_: submit a bug then and what bugs the new version fixes, if its critical it will be included faster
<Dr_Willis> with no space at the front Rudy_ryle
<ljamisonii> since I AM trying to learn to use terminal...is there a site or something that teaches it?
<dabaR> !cli
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: websearches dude, its a really good resource
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  dozens of sites give bash/shell guuides/tutorials
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sunil1> how to make java-6 as my default compiler?
 * dabaR is old school
<ActionParsnip> ljamisonii: just search what you need when yuo need it, theres far too much to learn just for kicks
<Rudy_ryle> help
<ljamisonii> I have done searches...but everything I came up with was confusing as hell lol
<Rudy_ryle> arf
<jtaji> ljamisonii: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Dr_Willis> !irc | Rudy_ryle
<ubottu> Rudy_ryle: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sunil1> how to make java-6 as my default compiler
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  time to start reading then..
<xing_> many people have summited bugs about networkmanager
<dabaR> ljamisonii: See the link Ubottu gave ya.
<dabaR> xing_: this is true....
<sunil1> how to make java-6 as my default compiler
<ljamisonii> sweet deal! ^_^
<wastrel> sunil1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mmatalka> Hello, is /etc/init.d/local called with start/stop like other scripts?
<BlouBlou> !repeat | sunil1
<Sagaci> ljamisonii: terminal isn't necessary, what are you trying to do
<ubottu> sunil1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dabaR> sunil1: How did you install it? Through the packages?
<xing_> a bug is failure to create dsl connetction
<dabaR> xing_: network manager does not set up dsl connections AFAIK
<Dr_Willis> mmatalka:  you may want to try 'sudo service WHATEVER' instead of /etc/init.d/WHaTEVER   - upstart is slowly making the /etc/init,d/XXX    non functional
<Dr_Willis> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mmatalka> Dr_Willis: Hrm upstart, ok.
<sunil1> i have run sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<ljamisonii> Sagaci: I know...I'm just on Christmas break and bored out of my mind, so I want to learn something useful :p
<Dr_Willis> sunil1:  thats just the browser plugin i belive. Not the runtime/dev packages
<dabaR> sunil1: can you check whether sun-java6-jre is installed?
<dabaR> -jdk not -jre, sorry
<sunil1> it is installed on my pc
<Sagaci> ljamisonii: avoid sudo unless you know what it's doing
<grkblood> what is this system info thing called on this desktop? http://www.technama.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/overglossed.jpg
<ljamisonii> Sagaci: alright, thanks for the advice
<grkblood> on the right
<sunil1> now how to work default with that
<IdleOne> update-alternatives --java is it?
<Pici> grkblood: Looks like conky
<ljamisonii> alright, well I'm going to head out now...thank you all for your help!
<wastrel> IdleOne: --config java
<grkblood> thanks Pici
<IdleOne> sunil1:  update-alternatives --config java
<IdleOne> wastrel: ^^ correct?
<sunil1> i got No alternatives for java. as out put
<wastrel> needs sudo
<Pici> IdleOne: you'll need sudo in front of that.
<wastrel> but if there are no alternatives, means java6 isn't installed
<IdleOne> sunil1: add sudo in front of that command and see what it gives you
<wastrel> assuming java --version  isn't java6
<wastrel> er, java -version
<sunil1> i got same message i.e.,No alternatives for java
<erUSUL> sunil1: install sun's java or openjdk
<dabaR> sunil1: when you compile now, what does it default to?
<jtaji> sunil1: then it's default since you only have one option
<sunil1> how to install sun's java or openjdk
<IdleOne> sunil1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<dabaR> sunil1: can you compile java now?
<rakesh> anybody can tell me exact link 2 download new pidgin whick allows application like video chating and audio call
<blackstar> hello aby one can help me to finda sim card reader?
<dabaR> rakesh: google could probably.
<erUSUL> !java | sunil1
<ubottu> sunil1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<IdleOne> rakesh: pidgin.org
<gabbah> if i have a public ip adress, shouldn't i also be able to connect to a private network like 192.168.1.*?
 * dabaR reads 'anybody can tell me exact link 2 download new pidgin whick allows application like video chating and audio call' and says 'This is true...'
<dabaR> gabbah: are you physically connected to that network?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<sunil1> thank you for your guide
<blackstar> does any body know any GSM sim card reader for ubuntu?
<sunil1> happy new year in advance sir
<gabbah> dabaR: hmm.. well i should be, the other node is on the same switch as me
<Jigal> hello i am running the latest ubuntu version and when i leave my pc for a while and then want to start typing i have to restart eclipse
<Jigal> any idea's?
<blackstar> Hello i need a sim card read app for ubuntu 9.10?
<jtaji> gabbah: your default gateway is used to route traffic to any IP not on your subnet.. since your are using your ISPs public IP and gateway...
<jtaji> gabbah: traffic to 192.168.* will go to the ISP gateway, and then won't know where to go
<IdleOne> !hcl | blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jtaji> gabbah: you need some device on your network to act properly as your gateway
<blackstar> thanks ubottu
<dabaR> jtaji: could he use a route without a gateway?
<gabbah> jtaji: aha ok i see
<sunil1> i got "bash: java: command not found" after java -version
<jtaji> dabaR, gabbah: yes... I think so..
<gabbah> i have a router, so i could set it up like that too
<nix--> Fallout_Emanuel, brasero worked. on properties it says its cdda format. thats the traditional audio format rite?
<dabaR> jtaji: just asking because you seemed like you might know. No idea myself how that would work.
<gabbah> right now my computer is just connected via the "switch side" to my isp
<nix--> guys can i make my own IRC channel ?
<dabaR> nix--: /join #that_does_not_exist
<Pici> nix--: channel registration help can be found in #freenode
<dabaR> nix--: they are automatically created when you join an empty one
<nix--> sweet !!
<llutz> gabbah: you'll need to setup a router/gateway on your lan. private ip-addresses won't be routed throught internet (and you cannot reach them though)
<dabaR> nix--: if it becomes popular, you will want to register, so that people don't take over from you.
<wowoto-> nix--: actually ,yes is the answer
<nix--> so how can set some chanserv in it so its on even when Im not online ?
<gabbah> llutz: thanks.
<dabaR> nix--: dunno, guys at #freenode might know
<Pici> nix--: This is offtopic for this channel, the folks in #freenode (who run this irc network) can help you further.
<nix--> ok
<nix--> but i type /join freenode and nothing :(
<aaaaaa> hi
<IdleOne> nix--: /join #freenode
<llutz> nix--:  /join #freenode
<nix--> oops yes :)
<aaaaaa> I've Ubuntu 9.10 and I want gfxmenu on grub2, how can I install it?
<nastas> nero_: are you still out there?
<rolf_rodenbach> any korganizer users out there that could help me ?
<Dr_Willis> aaaaaa:  you can set a wallpaper/background image on grub2 easially enough. But thats about it for the fancy gfx effects for the default grub2 in ubuntu. THere are enhanced grub2 versions on the PPA repos ive seen
<aaaaaa> Dr_Willis, then I've to remove grub 2?
<jcdaemon85_> hola
<jcdaemon85_> buen dia
<jcdaemon85_> les saludo desde mi buen cancun
<Dr_Willis> aaaaaa:   Hmm? If you use teh PPA grub versions you are replacing grub with a updated version.
<Pici> !es | jcdaemon85_
<ubottu> jcdaemon85_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jcdaemon85_> alguien por alli.
<jcdaemon85_> tanks man
<sunil1> i got "bash: java: command not found" after java -version
<jcdaemon85_> here speack panish or never?
<dabaR> javac is the compiler
<llutz> sunil1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Pici> jcdaemon85_: For spanish /join #ubuntu-es
<nastas> aaaaaa: idk if this link helps but you lose nothing to check http://grub.gibibit.com/ it says about grub 2
<IdleOne> jcdaemon85_: english on here. /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
 * dabaR prepares for the attack of the javacs!
<scriptwarlock> hi guys any UF admins hanging here?
<aaaaaa> ok, thx
<jcdaemon85_> tanks idleone
<IdleOne> jcdaemon85_: no problem
<scriptwarlock> hello any UF admins hanging here?
<IdleOne> what is UF?
<Pici> scriptwarlock: Try #ubuntuforums
<scriptwarlock> ubuntu forum
<wowoto-> scriptwarlock: no one knows
<scriptwarlock> yeah
<scriptwarlock> they wont tell us anyway
<sunil1> i got "No alternatives for java." after sudo update-alternatives --config jav
<oskar> hej
<llutz> sunil1: then you should install java-jre
<dabaR> scriptwarlock: You could post to their forum...
<llutz> sunil1: i.e. sun-java6-jre
<dabaR> sunil1: what are you trying to do?
<Pici> scriptwarlock: The UF channel is #ubuntuforums
<dabaR> Compile some .java code?
<scriptwarlock> i'd like to request a countdown timer in UF but thanks no admins of UF
<ljamisonii> hello all
<sunil1> i'm trying to install java-6 on my pc
<dabaR> Why?
<llutz> sunil1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<jtaji> he wants to compile java code
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<issaec> hi
<jtaji> sunil1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk, did you do this yet?
<llutz> sunil1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<issaec> Hola, en español??
<scriptwarlock> thanks for the link i got there ch
<Pici> !es | issaec
<ubottu> issaec: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vduck> got a video question: new thinkpad (chipset mobile 4, or gm45 - not sure of proper name) unsupported by what's on the live cd
<Rollo> my relove config says that my router is my dns server
<Rollo> when i change it it wint do anything
<vduck> I know drivers exist, because knoppix runs fine
<jtaji> vduck: what ubuntu version?
<vduck> 9.10
<dabaR> Rollo: Sounds about right, tho, that the router would be the dns server
<Dr_Willis> vduck:  thers constant work lately on the intel drivers.  If the live cd dosent work properly on them. You may want to check the forums for the exact chipset. There may be some PPA drivers that do work better.
<IdleOne> vduck: lspci | grep VGA will tell you what card you have
<Rollo> i cant connet to the internet wirlesly
<Rollo> ethernet is fine
<jtaji> vduck: hm which thinkpad?
<dabaR> Rollo: and can you ping the router wirelessly>?
<vduck> jtaji, SL510
<vduck> one of the new ones
<Rollo> i think so but i cant log onto the router
<Rollo> it wil just time out
<dabaR> Rollo: test
<dabaR> test pinging.
<issaec> hi, i installed cafe con leche software, but i received the next message: cclfox is not a command
<vduck> lspci calls it mobile 4
<Rollo> one sec
<issaec> why?
<sunil1> after "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk" i have run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" i got out put as "No alternatives for java"
<Dr_Willis> issaec:  perhaps its not in your default path
<dabaR> Rollo: if you cant ping, there is not a proper connection
<vduck> Dr_willis , what's a PPA?
<dabaR> sunil1: I would like to know what your goal is before I can provide more help
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | vduck
<ubottu> vduck: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<llutz> sunil1: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre     to get java
<llutz> sunil1: jdk = compiler, jre = runtime
<Rollo> no icant ping my router
<dabaR> Rollo: so you need to work on the connection between the router and computer, not the DNS.
<dabaR> Step by step by step by step
<mclur3> is there any way to change the color depth in ubuntu 9.10?
<issaec> i followed all steps, but it is possible (error received) if i installed other libreries before the requeried? i installed the client libraries before, i had a mistake..
<Rollo> sry i can ping my router fine and my other computer
<vduck> can some one help me diagnose this? the monitor is just not there ... no one else on the forums seems to have similar problems (they complain of lag times)
<Rollo> srt i added http
<vduck> To reitterate: Thinkpad SL510 laptop, the monitor will not display
<nomnex> vduck: I just log-in, what about Thinkpad SL510?
<vduck> I can't get the monitor to display under unubtu (9.10)
<vduck> nomnex, the monitor goes black
<nomnex> vduck: on a clean installation?
<vduck> nomnex, chipset is Mobile 4 series rev 7 (yeah, clean install)
<el1iott> hi
<ljamisonii> need some help with the system clock...the digital clock displays the time 3 hours behind, but in the Time/Date Settings it shows the correct time...help??
<llutz> ljamisonii:  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<vduck> nomnex, just got it yesterday. I can run on an other monitor I had in my closet.
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: what digital clock ? maybe it is configured to show utc time ?
<regilda> ciao
<Dr_Willis> vduck:  on one friends laptop. for some reason - he dident get a laptop display untill he used the laptop 'monitor toggle' specuial keys. The ones that activate the external monitor,  he  hit that key a few times and suddendly his lcd turned on. Some how  the laptop was using the external video  by default. But he only had to do that once when he installed. I never did figure out why
<eltume> this is weird: my torrent on transmission is 98.12% complete it's downloading from 0 of 6 peers and it's seeding. Why is it seeding if it hasn't completely finish downloading?
<Maletor> How do I revert my kernel. 2.6.33 was indeed a bad idea...
<llutz> eltume: seeds completed parts
<Rollo> i csn ping my router and i can download data realy slowy from other computers in my network
<ljamisonii> erUSUL: I'm running Xubuntu and it's the clock display for the system. I change the settings in the Time/Date Settings but it doesn't reflect the changes on the clock
<eltume> how do i get it to download 100%, it's stuck at 98.12%
<llutz> eltume: wait
<Rudy_ryle> bye
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: hav3e you checked if it may be that is displaying UTC time? does it match with « date -u » ?
<Rollo> but the inter conections are so slow when i try to download a 300 kb page fro a comouter right next ot it it iw will just say toms photography and stop there
<Rollo> the images wont load
<vduck> Dr_Willis, this came up before install - the live cd would do the splash, but as soon as it ran (even just to run the installer) the screen goes blank
<eltume> press 'esc'
<eltume> it should give you a men and pick graphic mode
<|user|> i have ubuntu on my lappy asus Eee900 ha
<eltume> *menu
<|user|> and my wlan dont work
<ljamisonii> erUSUL: I have no idea how to check that...I only installed Xubuntu last night >_>
<DjAngo23> Hey, everybody, which program should i use for newsgroups ?
<issaec> hi hi xD
<grawity> DjAngo23: Pan, Thunderbird, slrn
<llutz> DjAngo23: slrn, pan,
<Rollo> is aany one hear  fluentt linux user
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: run « date -u » on a terminal and see if the time match the one displayed by the clock. if that's the case just configure that clock to show local time not universal (utc) time
<issaec> where i download a full version of aMSN, if i don't have an internet connection
<Maletor> How do I revert my kernel. 2.6.33 was indeed a bad idea...
<eltume> linux needs a better way of connecting to wlan. Most people find that ndiswrapper, etc too hard.
<issaec> for downloading on live
<grawity> Rollo: Just ask your question and someone will answer :|
<erUSUL> Maletor: how did you installed the newer kernel ?
<vduck> Dr_Willis, switching back and forth does nothing. Unbuntu knows the monitor's there - when I play with display it tries to set up dual monitor. It just doesn't succeed
<DjAngo23> grawity: llutz : Thnaks for that ;) Now is, which one am i going the chance to be my reader ;)
<Maletor> .deb file
<Chousuke> eltume: if you have proper hardware, it should just work.
<Chousuke> eltume: without ndiswrapper or any trickery
<erUSUL> Maletor: then just uninstall it with synaptic
<Maletor> k
<grawity> issaec: What's the point of downloading aMSN if you won't have an internet connection to use it?
<Rollo> i cant cannet to outsde networks in ubuntu, and connecting to internal networks goes at around 64 byes a sec
<eltume> so it doesn't work with linux unfriendly hardware such as?
<erUSUL> eltume: what wifi chip do you have?
<ljamisonii> erUSUL: I tried to input that command in terminal, but all it did was remove my "username@system:~$" and replace it with ">"
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: did you writte it as i said ? without the « » ?
<grawity> ljamisonii: press Ctrl-C ... you typed the command wrong.
<ljamisonii> oh...haha...my bad >_> *feels very n00bish
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: no problem; we all have beenat some point
<eltume> i don't have wlan i tried to install wireless network with ubuntu once using a usb wireless adapter by locating .inf inside the drivers folder, blah, blah and i did just that and it didn't work.
<isaias>  i installed a ciber, but there are 11 pcs.. the connection in the ciber is so slow for downloadin on live.. i need aMSN just for double-click installation without downloading (nothing)... help men! thanks xD
 * grawity notes that even including « » won't cause that :|
<erUSUL> isaias: already told you what to do in #ubuntu-es
<ljamisonii> I must say though...I'm in love with Xubuntu and decided I'm not using Windows ever again except for a handful of Windows-only programs lol
<grawity> isaias: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> grawity: but some people will writte << >> and that many redirections surely confues bash ;P
<eltume> has anyone found a solution to my torrent problem. (It's stuck at 98.12% downloading?
<eltume> thank you
<grawity> erUSUL: Ah, I see it. That isn't "many", just one
<erUSUL> eltume: maybe it is becouse nobody has the complete file. sometimes the seeders just disappear and everybody gets stuck
<isaias> erUSUL: Sorry, i can't see your help 'cuz the connections was down
<eltume> wow!
<isaias> grawity: Thanks, i wanna see that
<eltume> 98.12% I was sooo close!
<luisgmarine> anyone recommend some good linux podcasts?
<erUSUL> eltume: many torrent clients call this "aviability"
<erUSUL> check it
<grawity> availability*
<ljamisonii> erUSUL: alright...I typed in the command it it displayed "Wed Dec 30 15:29:23 UTC 2009"...the clock is displaying 07:29 AM when it's supposed to be 10:29 AM
<DjAngo23> grawity: llutz : Are those programs also the best way to download files from the newsreader ?
<erUSUL> eltume: just wait maybe at some point of the day somebody connects that has the complete file
<DjAngo23> I foud it, sorry
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: :/ then i dunno what may be happening... maybe you find more help in #xubuntu given that is a xfce clock
<grawity> DjAngo23: I never downloaded anything from Usenet, so can't answer that...
<eltume> erUSUL it's been 2 days! lol
<ljamisonii> good point..lol
<Dr_Willis> Usenet - the good old days. :)
<ljamisonii> well I'll try that then
<ljamisonii> thanks for the help ^_^
<erUSUL> no problem
<ljamisonii> exit
<ljamisonii> oops..lol
<eltume> #xubuntu is terrible. They lied to me! It's speed is as slow or slower than regular ubuntu. LUBuntu is looking promising though.
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: /part
<Neeblor> anyone know of a good socks5 server for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> eltume:  Some timens you just got to let the torrent run for a few days. eventually someone with  the missing parts may connect back and complete the download
<erUSUL> !find socks5
<ubottu> File socks5 found in dsbltesters, emacs-jabber, gajim, libgloox-dev, libgloox-doc (and 11 others)
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
<Neeblor> !find socks
<ubottu> Found: libdsocksd0, libio-socket-socks-perl, liblwp-protocol-socks-perl, libnet-socks-perl, libsocks4 (and 7 others)
<Neeblor> =/
<erUSUL> !info tsocks | Neeblor
<ubottu> Neeblor: tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Ween-> I have a shell script that uses "==" however it is not working in 9.10 any clues?
<Neeblor> sweet, cheers
<erUSUL> Ween-: probably becouse dash does not support it ? in ubuntu sh is dash not bash
<erUSUL> Ween-: so change the script to use bash
<Ween-> strange, when I ask ubuntu to tell me what shell I am using it tells me bash
<erUSUL> Ween-: yes but if the script uses the #!/bin/sh sheebang then it is interpereted by dash
<booh> Ween-: check 'ls -al /bin/dash'
<isaias> hi, again. i'm @ packages.ubuntu, but aMSN download file is 880 kB... mmm, if download this file, i need internet connection for downloading aMSN?? the point is obtain and install aMSN without downloading nothing
<booh> or 'ls -al /bin/*sh'
<Ween-> why would someone not write posix compliant code is beyond me
<booh> isaias: how do you obtain something for nothing?
<Ween-> why someone would
<booh> Ween-: because posix sucks
<isaias> lol
<Ween-> yea, but "=" is portable
<isaias> ok
<isaias> i mean
<Ween-> "==" is not
<booh> no Ween-
<booh> C came before POSIX
<isaias> obtain aMSN and install, but in a PC without internet... yes, just install aMSN
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> isaias: The .deb package contains the entire program. Except dependencies (which come in separate .deb's.)
<booh> isaias: you cannot install something without installing anytyhing\
<Ween-> im just saying, in shell programming, "==" is obviously not portable :)
<lnxten> what the font name used for ubuntu logo text ?
<booh> Ween-: yes ;)
<Rollo> does anyone elsehave any linux problems with the rtl8111 wireless
<Rollo> card
<kadoban> anyone know how to use the python debug builds in ubuntu? i'm running python-dbg, and it works fine...except there's no debug output at all.  i see a command line switch -d, but that just spams with the parser's debug output
<isaias> mmm, grawity... then, the point and the solution for my problem is download all dependences???
<Pici> lnxten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<Kovert> IS there a repository with thunderbird3 in it yet?
<erUSUL> kadoban: python-dbg is usefull to run the python interpreter under gdb afaics not to debug python scripts...
<grawity> Kovert: Mozilla's PPA.
<pjotter> hello everyone
<Rollo> does anyone elsehave any linux problems with the rtl8111 wireless card
<nomnex> I have just installed xchat, how do I search for a nick in the user list on the right (default)?
<kadoban> erUSUL: oh...well, that's not entirely useful i guess.  thanks
<Kovert> grawity: how do i fuind that?
<kadoban> well, i guess it could be useful for others, just not me
<grawity> isaias: amsn, amsn-data, gstreamer0.10-nice, libgssdp, libgupnp, libgupnp-igd, libv4l, tcl, tcl-tls, tk8.5
<erUSUL> kadoban: the -gdb packages are there to help report bugs. people can genrate usefull backtraces of repeatable crashes
<AIIID> my install stuck at 89% what to do?
<erUSUL> !debug | kadoban
<ubottu> kadoban: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<fossiiil> gstreamer 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.1
<grawity> Kovert: With Google, of course. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Kovert> grawity: thank!
<lnxten> pici: thanks :-)
<isaias> xD
<isaias> can i download all packages and dependeces from ubuntu.com and install in my pc without problem, or i need an internet connection??
<erUSUL> you need the internet connection
<fossiiil> no
<isolat3dsh33p> bash question, what does « 2>&1 » means?
<Dr_Willis> isaias:  its possible. But ive never done that.
<fossiiil> or you just install basic packages...and reach WindowsXP level
<grawity> isaias: You can install them from .deb without internet, yes.
<grawity> isaias: But seriously, how the hell are you going to _use_ aMSN without a connection?
<isaias> lol
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  it pipes the standard error and standard out to a location. I recall the 'advanced bash scripting guide" having some details on that
<isaias> well
<nomnex> xchat somebody. Searching for a nick on the user list?
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: make both stdout and stderr go to the same file descriptor in this case 2 (stderr)
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: Copy file descriptor #2 (stderr) to #1 (stdout), causing all error messages to be printed to stdout. 'man bash'.
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  its like alphabetical... why do you need to search it?
<Khisanth> hmm TCP over smoke signals ...
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: redirect that to whatever is after
<isaias> my internet connection is faster than the ciber connection, and download aMSN for each pc in the ciber is for killin' me
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, grawity, erUSUL: thanks
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: contact someone on the list
<grawity> isaias: what's "ciber"?
<erUSUL> grawity: internet cafe
<isaias> yes, sorry for my eng
<isaias> xD
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  you can set up a apt-cacheer server to cache all the packages so just one pc downloads/stores them
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  you could  use the nickcompletion feature of the tab key and the proper commands also...
<erUSUL> isaias: i told you before. install in one pc and use aptoncd to move the packages to the other ones. that way you only download once
<sludge> hey is there a linux mint UNR???
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: command please.
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: Usually, when you use it in "command 2>&1 > somefile", it's shorter to use "command >& somefile" instead.
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  Not that i know of. Go ask in Mint support
<erUSUL> !mint | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Pici> sludge: We do not support Linux Mint here, you should check their homepage and support channel.
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  normal way /msg WHOEVER  hello
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  not all irc clients have a nick list. :)
<nomnex> Dr_Willis: thanks
<obaid> is there adobe acrobat professional alternative for linux ?
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  the xchat homepage had some decent docs/tutorials at one time.
<sludge> <Pici> <Dr_Willis> just curious.....those slimy inglorius mint basterds are always up to no good
<Khisanth> /query would be better if you plan on sending more than one message
<Dr_Willis> sludge:  i dont see much point in Mint. so i havent bothered with it in ages
<isaias> mmm THANKS A LOT
<Khisanth> Dr_Willis: it has never had any tutorials
<isaias> xD
<Slart> obaid: not really... there are other ways of just creating pdfs.. but the rest is hard to do in linux
<erUSUL> obaid: to create pdf's? many apps can export pdf natively those who can not can use the cups pdf printer
<nomnex> Khisanth: (from xchat?) /query. okay.
<zamba> i want to run some win32 applications from a central location.. how can i do that? meaning, i don't want to run wine or any other emulation software..
<Khisanth> nomnex: /query nick
<zamba> but i want to run it over a citrix like environment
<Dr_Willis> http://xchat.org/docs/start/
<CyL> what would be a good app to open rar files fro ubuntu's repository?
<erUSUL> zamba: then use a windows server and rdp client
<erUSUL> !rar | CyL
<ubottu> CyL: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Slart> zamba: there are clients for linux for most remote connection software
<Dr_Willis> CyL:  theres rar and unrar.
<nomnex> Khisanth: I gotta read some IRC tutorial commands.
<cgroza> hello...if i restart my computer my compiz cube skydome image goes away...but if i go to ccsm the path to the skydome is there , so i have to check and uncheck the skydome box to activate it.... the picture is a png and its located in my home directory...
<isolat3dsh33p> grawity, the script i'm studying with use this « some_command >/dev/null 2>&1 » . I'm not sure what this means. Does it means every output from the command will be located in /dev/null as well as the errors? What's /dev/null for anyway?
<erUSUL> zamba: there are at least two rdp clients aviable in th repos
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  http://t0x.in/xchat.html
<michaelwoo> hello, i want to change the background use feh, and the command 'feh --bg-tile filename' worked at the terminal, but when i add it in the .xinitrc file, it does not work. why????
<CyL> erUSUL, Dr_Willis: thanks buddies
<zamba> erUSUL: do you have any more details about that? what do i need on the windows server to get that working?
<Khisanth> nomnex: http://t0x.in/xchat.html and http://xchatdata.net/ has a lot of xchat specific stuff
<sludge> hey all....is there some way to copy/paste persons nick easily in Xchat?  Pidgin seemed easier than this...
<isaias> if i use aptoncd in my virtualbox where i installed cafe con leche app, just i can install in other pc and i will be right like my virtualbox (ubuntu)??
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: /dev/null is  black hole everything sent to it is lost in oblivion
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: The normal output (stdout) is redirected to /dev/null -- in other words, discarded. Everything you write to /dev/null disappears.
<Dr_Willis> michaelwoo:  because the normal gnome startup  from gdm dosent uise .xinitrc I think .xinitrc is just used by one of the special sessions in the GDM sessions menu.
<Flamekebab> Several things, the first being the most urgent - Can anyone think why my root file system (ext3) would not have a UUID? (I've run blkid and it only gives one for my swap partition)
<sludge> so you can easily talk back and forth...and they see your reply
<erUSUL> zamba: that's a question for ##windows i guess
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: And then 2>&1 redirects stderr to stdout - so it too goes to /dev/null.
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: In other words, everything that the program outputs is discarded.
<nomnex> all: reading now.
<Dr_Willis> michaelwoo:  use the gnomd 'startup' entries to add  taht commamd to be started by gnome  is a better way
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: A shorter version of the same is 'some_command >& /dev/null'
<cgroza> hello...if i restart my computer my compiz cube skydome image goes away...but if i go to ccsm the path to the skydome is there , so i have to check and uncheck the skydome box to activate it.... the picture is a png and its located in my home directory...
<isolat3dsh33p> grawity: So, everything will be gone? So no error and output will be reported?
<Dr_Willis> >& /dev/null   - Might not get ALL output.. i recall.. I forget what can still get seen.. stderr perhaps?
<tos_> how can i restrict users to ONLY their home dir, and only certain process and disk usage, bandwidth etc...........................
<grawity> isolat3dsh33p: Correct.
<michaelwoo> Dr_Willis, i dont use gdm, i install a xubuntu, and delete the xfce, install a dwm windows manager, and i boot in root, use startx to start xorg, i put the exec dwm in xinitrc file, and it is workd, but not feh
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: exactly
<Dr_Willis> or am i getting confused again...  been a whild since i had to mess with that.
<Khisanth> Dr_Willis: it will, you forgot the 2 and the 1 :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: According to bash's manpage, ">& file" is a shortcut for redirecting both stdout and stderr.
<Dr_Willis> michaelwoo:  be sure you got the commands in the right order. and with & at the ends where needed
<grawity> Khisanth: Same.  ^
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, grawity, erUSUL : I think I got it. Thanks guys :)
<erUSUL> tos_: strict permissions; disk quota and /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<tos_> i type those things?
<protojay> whats the package for apache in ubuntu?
<grawity> protojay: apache2, probably.
<erUSUL> !lamp | protojay
<ubottu> protojay: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<grawity> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<michaelwoo> Dr_willis, the file is just exec dwm <br> feh --bg-tile [filename], that is all, what do i need to add?
<erUSUL> tos_: no that are pointers to the means to achive what you want.
<afshin> hi everybody - i want add my webcam(a4tech) in kubuntu 9..10 65 bit but i cant ?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<cgroza> hello...if i restart my computer my compiz cube skydome image goes away...but if i go to ccsm the path to the skydome is there , so i have to check and uncheck the skydome box to activate it.... the picture is a png and its located in my home directory...
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sKreeM> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<tos_> ok thanks
<sKreeM> !boxee
<afshin> any body can help me?
<cgroza> anybody?
<Dr_Willis> michaelwoo:  you are out of order.. do  feh &  first, then 'exec dwm' as the last thing
<sludge> ,c
<sacarlson> afshin only if you ask what you need
<erUSUL> cgroza: maybe more help in #compiz ?
<Dr_Willis> microlith:  exec dwm never returns to do what follows it.
<afshin> i asked ?
<cgroza> erUSUL: what network freeniode?
<erUSUL> !webcam > afshin
<sacarlson> afshin sorry I just got here
<ubottu> afshin, please see my private message
<afshin> how add webcam in kubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<erUSUL> cgroza: yes here in freenode
<administrateur> cc
<cgroza> erUSUL: thanks
<afshin> i see that
<afshin> but it is not work
<sludge> ,
<sacarlson> afshin webcam was working for me in ubuntu 8.04 maybe try virtualbox and see if that still works
<protojay> whats the package for sshd?
<protojay> secure shell
<erUSUL> protojay: openssh-server
<afshin> i need install  spython-xml   but in 64bit it is not support
<sacarlson> protojay openssh
<c3101> protojay, openssh-server
<mka> protojay, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sacarlson> protojay ya what c3101 said
<Dr_Willis> !info spython-xml
<ubottu> Package spython-xml does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !find spython
<ubottu> Found: python-dnspython, libkrosspython0
<afshin> sacarlson how i can use virtualbox for webcam
<Flamekebab> Several things, the first beinCan anyone think why my root file system (ext3) would not have a UUID? (I've run blkid and it only gives one for my swap partition)
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab:  you arwe running blkid as root?
<sacarlson> afshine virtualbox is a simulation that you can us any operating system in what you now run
<isaias> if that works, i will love aptonCD xD  now downloading amsn and then use aptonCD
<isaias> thanks guys!
<erUSUL> Flamekebab: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" dos not show it either ??
<shakaran> How can grep a file for that don't contain 2 words? I use grep ^[word1|word2] but it don't work
<Dr_Willis> shakaran:  for a line that does Not contain 2 words you mean?
<erUSUL> shakaran: grep -v '(word1|word2)' file
<sacarlson> afshine you can install http://www.virtualbox.org/ and try ubuntu 8.04 and see if it works before you install it ass your root system
<Flamekebab> Nope, it just shows my swap
<Flamekebab> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-12-30 14:57 d008e651-227d-470e-a4dd-6ea1ff10688e -> ../../sda5
<Flamekebab> sda1 is my root partition
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<shakaran> erUSUL: it dont work. These way show all words with characters w-o-r-d-1-2
<afshin> i install that but this is for another os
<PrototypeX29A> why is gparted installed on the live-cd when it is missing programs to actually work>
<zylogz80> hello all. I installed Ubuntu on my laptop just now. Older Dell Latitude d620 CoreDuo. Out of the box no Wifi and no nVidia driver. I checked in the "Hardware Drivers" app and no drivers are listed. My wireless card is a BCM4311 and my graphics card is a GeForce Go 7300/Quadro NVS 110M. Anyone know why the restricted drivers aren't listed in Hardware Drivers for these? Thanks.
<c3101> Flamekebab, you can change the uuid of your clokc device: uuidgen; tune2fs /dev/hdaX -U numbergeneratedbyuuidgen
<PrototypeX29A> is there a way to resize the root partition with help of the live cd?
<AIIID> Hi! I installed 9.10 using usb image, on my xp machine and set it to import settings, i wanted to update bu it says there is no space, how do i uninstall that linux?
<c3101> PrototypeX29A, is your root partition a LVM device ?
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: does that mean any partition with a number of 5 or more?
<shakaran> erUSUL: sorry I lost my connection (wireless). Do you say something?
<afshin> i install   python-dnspython   and now what i do?
<erUSUL> shakaran: no checking
<c3101> PrototypeX29A, erm, no, it means "logical volume mangament", and by that i believe that your's isn't
<Dr_Willis> AIIID:  you mean installed  Under windows with 'wubi' or did you boot from usb and install  that way?
<shakaran> erUSUL: ok, Im wait
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: i don't know
<zylogz80> Nevermind. Updated the system, rebooted, drivers are listed in "Hardware Drivers" applet. Thanks :)
<S0LIDUS> AIIID, In Xp go to your disk manager and delete the linux partition.
<AIIID> boot from usb
<erUSUL> shakaran: maybe just askl in #regex ?
<shakaran> ok, I will go there
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: i just want to resize /dev/sda1
<gabriel_> using ssh, how can i tell it to accept a NEW fingerprint for a known host?
<Flamekebab> c3101, do I need to run that as root? (when I didn't it gave an error stating it couldn't find a valid superblock, when I did it seemed to do what was asked)
<c3101> PrototypeX29A, firstly, do you want to make it bigger or smaller ?
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: i want to make it bigger
<c3101> Flamekebab, as root yes
<sKreeM> PrototypeX29A: VIAGRA
<c3101> PrototypeX29A, please supply the output of fdisk -l
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: hmm it looks like gparted thinks the change has been made
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: although it complained earlier, that it could not do the job
<c3101> PrototypeX29A, well then , no problem
<Flamekebab> c3101, how can I be sure it has worked? blkid still reports nothing
<viking> i just installed ubuntu-desktop, and when i run it, all of my x-based apps are hogging cpu time
<c3101> Flamekebab, sure that filesystem is healthy ?
<viking> running 10 or so apps, all at 25% cpu or higher
<viking> anyone know what's going on?
<dtownhero> viking: open system monitor and have a look
<dtownhero> or fire up a term and type top
<erUSUL> viking: they are cpu intensive apps ?
<erUSUL> !details | viking
<ubottu> viking: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<viking> dtownhero: that's how i found out they were all using 25% cpu or higher :)
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: well i will reboot to see whether it fucked up my partition table
<viking> erUSUL: no
<viking> apps like pidgin, xchat, google-chrome, etc.  all at 25% or higher and basically they're idling
<c3101> PrototypeX29A, hope you had BACKUPS !!
<dtownhero> you probably have something stuck in a loop somewhere or a misconfiguration somewhere
<Pici> !ohmy | PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: usually an errormessage while repartitioning scares me
<dtownhero> logout and log back in
<dtownhero> see if it still does it
<dtownhero> no need to reboot :)
<PrototypeX29A> Pici: shouldn't say the f word hmm?
<kjcole> usb-creator-gtk (karmic): I have a bootable DVD using 3.4G and a USB stick with 3.8G available.  Why does usb-creator-gtk say there's not enough space?  How much space does it need?
<Pici> PrototypeX29A: Exactly.
<wowoto> kjcole, use a
<PrototypeX29A> c3101: of course not :)
<kjcole> (It's a fresh stick, and recently formatted.)
<wowoto> kjcole, use a desktop to creat a liveUSB
<Flamekebab> c3101, nope, although it works as I'm using it right now. How would I check and fix its health?
<viking> dtownhero: i doubt it will help.  last time a similar thing happened and i restarted, no help
<dtownhero> how much ram do you have?
<viking> just to prove i'm not lying: http://twitpic.com/vvxgn
<dtownhero> you've got something misconfigured somewhere
<kjcole> wowoto: Are you saying that it's an issue of laptop vs. desktop?
<dtownhero> whoa
<viking> i have plenty of memory
<dtownhero> #1 why is your gnome-screensaver running?
<Jad-J> hello I want a file manager.. better than Nautilus.. any ideas which one to choose?
<c3101> Flamekebab, running fsck.ext3 on a mounted file system is _not_ recommended, but you can force it if you want to
<PrototypeX29A> can i get grub to boot from cd?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<viking> gnome-screensaver isn't always #1.
<Flamekebab> c3101, should I run it from a maintenance shell?
<viking> they all jump around
<dtownhero> yeah I'm sure they do
<c3101> Flamekebab, preferbly
<dtownhero> but you shouldn't have screensaver running while you're logged into X
<sacarlson> ﻿PrototypeX29A yes there is a super grub you can boot
<viking> no?
<viking> hmm
<tos_> how do i kill a user from root
<dtownhero> you've got something messed up somewhere - start dumping dmesg logs and stuff
<kjcole> wowoto: (I'm not running from the bootable DVD.  I have a fully installed system.)
<wowoto> kjcole,  no, i mean ,most of the time we need a liveUSB o livecd to rescue our system ,so ,thers the desktop can work,and the DVD
<wowoto> kjcole, so
<xander> hello, i run ubuntu 8.04 and i want to install ubuntu 9.10 but, i cant burn cd's how can i install ubuntu 9.10?
<PrototypeX29A> sacarlson: a super grub?
<Jad-J> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wowoto> kj
<viking> checking dmesg
<Jad-J> hello I want a file manager.. better than Nautilus.. any ideas which one to choose?
<Flamekebab> c3101, how do I force a maintenance shell?
<c3101> Jad-J, mc :)
<xander> hello, i run ubuntu 8.04 and i want to install ubuntu 9.10 but, i cant burn cd's how can i install ubuntu 9.10?
<wowoto> kjcole, then the usb should be as big as 5G
<erUSUL> Flamekebab: in grub choose recovery mode
<PrototypeX29A> sacarlson: no actually i wanted to use the normal Grub2
<sacarlson> prototypex291 http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Jad-J> c3101: mc?
<c3101> Flamekebab, best you boot of a liveCD i recon
<xander> hello, i run ubuntu 8.04 and i want to install ubuntu 9.10 but, i cant burn cd's how can i install ubuntu 9.10?
<c3101> Jad-J, Midnight Commander
<sacarlson> prototypex29a I'm sure that option is there if all you need it grub too boot
<wowoto> xander, use live USB
<Flamekebab> I'll do that shortly. First I must ask, which package is it that gives gnome in Karmic its distinctive look? I seem to have uninstalled it whilst removing components I didn't want and now Gnome looks rather blocky and old-fashioned
<kjcole> wowoto: Damn.  Someone needs to add that sort of stuff to the documentation. I checked the size of the DVD and got the USB size based on that.  Oh well. Thanks.
<OerHeks> xander how did you install 8.04 ?
<Lantizia> xander, you shouldn't need the CD... you can just upgrade over the internet
<Flamekebab> c3101, not an option, I'm using a Toshiba Portege 3490CT, it doesn't have a disc drive
<leo_> do u know the best way to download films or wii games?
<erUSUL> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<xander> someone gave me this disk so i could install 8.04, i read on the site i can install via USB stick, and i tried to get sudo apto-get install usb-creator
<Jad-J> c3101: I didn't find it
<grawity> leo_: Yes. But not going to tell you. See ubottu's message above.
<OerHeks> leo_ i do ( but don't tell u )
<leo_> jajajaja
<Jad-J> c3101: sry now I did.. in synaptic not ubuntu download center
<viking> dtownhero: gonna log off and see what i can figure out
<nomnex> where can I grab a free windows live CD to update my laptop BIOS?
<yadudoc> I installed linux kernel 2.3.31-17 from the updates.... i'm having display issues... can someone tell me how to uninstall it .?
<kjcole> !
<Jad-J> btw when I use ubuntu download center.. when I download I get an error for: unauthenticated packages..
<sacarlson> ﻿xander: did that usb creator work?  my usb drive was bad and I didn't have the space I need to install.
<Jad-J> every time.. and I can't continue.. but synaptic and apt-get always works.. how can I fix this?
<xander> it said it was missing packet files and couldnt bring it in
<OerHeks> nomnex live cd windos @ microsoft
<kjcole> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<nomnex> OerHeks: I just need this to update the bios. Is it free?
<AIIID> during instalation i choose import settings. So does the system duplicate files?
<xander> sacarlson: it said it was missing packet files and couldnt bring it in
<wowoto> kjcole, the live USB can do lots of things ,try it
<wowoto> Flamekebab, try the nimbus-theme _http://dlc.sun.com/osol/jds/downloads/extras/nimbus/
<c3101> Jad-J, you could also try the "graphical" version: http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<sacarlson> xander: bummer
<OerHeks> nomnex i guess the bios update will go tru the bios itself, or the update is a small prog op a floppydisk
<OerHeks> no need for windows
<xander> sacarlson: i tried to get the ISO file on a disk with a burner at my mom, but it dident work.
<nomnex> OerHeks: it's a laptop. there only a .exe package to update the BIOS
<yellabs> hi there
<sal_> xander, i'm not sure usb-creator is suppoerted in 8.04.  maybe just order a disc from cononical .. ?
<sacarlson> xander: I just got my pxe boot to work, it's cool I can boot many system over lan
<yellabs> can the webcam app cheese also record sound?
<OerHeks> nomnex probably the .exe is a self-extracting iso for floppy ?
<sacarlson> xander: even with small usb drive I can boot any system
<xander> sal_: i cant wait 6 weeks to get the disk arroved.
<kickar> hey what video driver do i need to SiS 771/671 video ?
<kickar> anyone can help me ?
<matu> hi i cant chown my mounted partition
<nomnex> OerHeks: no floppy on this machine
<yadudoc> does anyone know how i might rollback the recent update to kernel 2.6.31.17 ???
<AIIID> during instalation i choose import settings from winxp . Does the system duplicate files or keeps them synced?
<matu> how to do it please? it says me i dont have permission
<grawity> !arm
<sacarlson> xander: but needs to be on my local network
<grawity> ah, damn. wrong channel.
<wowoto> matu, sudo gnome-open /media/XX
<OerHeks> nomnex i would not try using wine to update a bios
<yellabs> maybe bartpe for the bios update?
<matu> sudo gnome-open /dev/sda5 /home/matu/Bureau/data
<matu>  does not work
<nomnex> OerHeks: sure not. I remember a live windows but I can't remember the name. SAM part?
<viking> dtownhero: rebooted, everything's cool now
<sacarlson> ﻿matu:  do you have  the root password.  it should work with sudo su
<matu> i just want to mount and chown my partition wtf ?
<matu> no it does not work
<yadudoc> does anyone know how i might rollback the recent update to kernel 2.6.31.17 ???
<yellabs> hirens boot cd is an other option
<matu> how to do it please? it says me i dont have permission
<viking> dtownhero: it happened when i tried to change the window theme, then everything froze.  i logged out and logged back in, but all of those processes were still running
<dtownhero> viking: I had problems a while back where if I used suspend on my session the pulse-audio would skyrocket and make everything else jump
<wowoto> matu, then you can edit  /etc/fstab
<nomnex> anyone with the name of this free live windows cd to update a bios the easy way?
<ssv1994> yadudoc: why would you want to do that?
<viking> dtownhero: weird
<matu> it wont solve the probleme because i cant chown my partition that i just mounted
<dtownhero> how were you installing the theme
<OerHeks> nomnex get support from manufacturor for update tru usb
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone knows how to install the latest alienarena? I always get the libXxf86dga.so.1 cannot be open error when trying to run crx.
<nomnex> Part BE, I got it
<viking> dtownhero: i just changed a theme on the system preferences
<yellabs> bart pe
<yellabs> not part
<viking> dtownhero: nothing special
<dtownhero> I've also had problems where while dragging the theme tar.gz file into the appearance window it would hang
<yellabs> LOL
<nomnex> OerHeks: old machine, it does not boot from usb
<sacarlson> ﻿matu:  when you type> sudo su it should ask for the password then >chown youruser:youruser *
<dtownhero> strange
<viking> dtownhero: yeah, it was a bit weird
<wowoto> matu, thats the shortcut   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<viking> dtownhero: thanks for your help
<dtownhero> I was going to comment on your theme but thought I'd leave it alone :p
<dtownhero> np
<Dreamglider> matu, sudo nautilus and change permission
<sacarlson> matu: I like Dramglider method better
<matu> cant i use chown ?
<matu> i dont want to open a nautilus i want to use chown, what is wrong with that ?
<sacarlson> matu: ya they both work but you only want a single file?
<grawity> matu: Use whatatever method you prefer.
<matu> i want to "chown -R /home/matu/Bureau/data
<leo_> el deluge va muy lento, a alguien le pasa?
<matu> sorry
<Dreamglider> matu, nothing's wrong with that, it's the only way i know without google'ing it :P
<matu> chown -R matu.matu /home/matu/Bureau/data
<sacarlson> matu: oh maybe you want to open nautilus in sudo with gksu nautilus
<matu> sudo chown -R matu.matu /home/matu/Bureau/data does not work, do you understand ? it says me "you dont have the partitions"
<matu> sudo chown -R matu.matu /home/matu/Bureau/data does not work, do you understand ? it says me "you dont have the partitions"
<nomnex> OerHeks: any luck flashing a notebook's BIOS running a single Linux OS?
<leo_> do you know how speed up deluge?
<adrian__> only english ?
<leo_> sorry
<yadudoc> ssv1994, well... the 31-17 is having issues with my nvidia card.... i can't seem to get to a root terminal...
<matu> stupid people always answer google it
<leo_> i have a good conection and my port is open
<yadudoc> ssv1994, I fixed it just now though :) synaptic did the trick.... i couldn't figure out how to do that from apt-get...
<sacarlson> matu: well that's were we got it
<sacarlson> matu: google  we just did it first
<ssv1994> how did you fix it?\
<OerHeks> nomnex what type notebook do you have, maybe the manufacturor has a solution
<Rapaz> alguem me ajuda?
<matu> sudo chown -R matu.matu /home/matu/Bureau/data ? says me "you dont have the authorizations" what am i supposed to do ?
<^paul^^> Ciao a tutti. Auguri di una splendida giornata
<Pici> !it | ^paul^^
<ubottu> ^paul^^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sacarlson> matu: it should ask for a password
<matu> yes and you are just unable to answer correctly so please shut up sacarlson
<wowoto> matu, sudo -i   and then :   chown -R matu.matu /home/matu/Bureau/data
<matu> yes sudo sometime ask for a password, great news !
<beefbox> anyone else experiencing compiz failure?
<AIIID> why did instalation made 814MB partition called swap space, do i need it?
<nomnex> OerHeks: Sony and it's Japan. Zero tolerance for Linux here on the JP maker side
<sacarlson> matu: there is also something call gksu  used for window apps like nautlis
<Flamekebab> wowoto, I had the theme or whatever installed but it seems to have been removed when I removed stuff. Any ideas which package it was? (I did a search in synaptic for "nimbus" and I don't see anything, which suggests to me that it was something else)
<beefbox> mysterious compiz failure anyone wanna bounce ideas with me?
<grawity> AIIID: Almost all operating systems reserve some disk space as "swap" or "virtual memory", where it stores things when it runs out of memory.  Windows uses a big file, Unix/Linux - a partition (but can use a file too).
<grawity> AIIID: How much RAM does your computer have?
<AIIID> 2GB
<matu> wowoto operation unpermitted
<OerHeks> nomnex if the bios get corrupted, using wine, you will have no guarantee ,,, all you need is a dos prompt, right ?
<AIIID> grawity: 2GB
<matu> frankly answering stupid things you are just destroying the linux community
<wowoto> matu, sorry ,i dont know how to fix it
<llutz> matu: what filesystem is /home/matu/Bureau/data on?
<nomnex> OerHeks: sorry but kill me I will never run wine or any windoze stuff, I just want to boot with a live CD and update the BIOS in a way or another.
<matu> llutz vfat
<llutz> matu: theres your answer
<grawity> matu: and vfat does not support ownership or permissions.
<llutz> matu: chown works only on unix-fs
<matu> thank you but it worked using another distro
<llutz> matu: it cannot
<Dreamglider> AIIID, then you could decrease the swap size to 4Gb, it's common to have a swap size of two times the amount of ram
<matu> ok
<matu> thank you grawity and llutz
<llutz> matu: you have to use mount-options
<baz_work> I recieved a "remote assistance" request in my email (Invitation.msrcIncident) from a Win7 machine, and would like to use it from my ubuntu box. This is different from remote desktop, of course. How can I process that file in ubuntu?
<matu> thank you
<matu> bye
<grawity> Dreamglider: "decrease"? He has ~800 MB swap. (Which is enough.)
<jonaz_> anyone have a moment to help a complete noob with a simple networking problem?
<Kirsch> hey all, i have an old(er) MSI board with 2 SATA ports on it, i can't seem to get linux to detect it (at least the linux rescue complains about not being able to see it) and i'm not 100% sure if the bios sees it but i'm also curious if the drivers were loaded which would mean that something else is wrong, can someone help me diagnose? not really sure where to begin...
<llutz> !ask | jonaz_
<ubottu> jonaz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wowoto> Flamekebab, ,i mean ,try to install another gnome-theme,and use it ,   <nimbus>is a gnome-theme made by SUN
<Dreamglider> grawity, ah my bad i read 8000 and something ram.
<OerHeks> nomnex maybe this will do > http://www.bootdisk.com/usb.htm
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu doesn't support my sound card correctly - can I report this somewhere?
<nomnex> OerHeks: checking now. thanks
<mau> ciao
<jonaz_> hey llutz, thanks! so, I plugged in an ethernet cable and it won't connect to the internet... networking is enabled on the thingy on the upper right corner... ifconfig eth0 shows nothing-- not sure what to do to troubleshoot
<kickar> can anyone help me with installing driver for sis video ?
<kickar> what driver do i need ?
<mostapha> how can i copy files from my pc to remote pc when i'm logged in to it through shell?
<grawity> nomnex: First you ask for a Windows LiveCD, then say "I will never run any windoze stuff"
<sal_> AIIID, with 2 gb ram, 800 mb swap is plenty.  i would leave it as is
<grawity> mostapha: scp, sftp
<mostapha> grawity: thanks
<llutz> jonaz_: connected to a router with dhcp?
<jonaz_> nope
<jonaz_> oh, well, yes
<jonaz_> the router works fine and uses DHCP
<sacarlson> ﻿kickar: I never herd of sis video, it don't plug and play?
<jonaz_> should get an ip from there, theoretically
<kosmic> every time my eth0 or wlan0 goes up my personal preferences in /etc/resolv.conf are changed to whatever my router wants, not what i want
<kosmic> i need static dns server
<kosmic> s
<llutz> jonaz_: try "sudo dhclient3 eth0" in a terminal
<kickar> sacarlson,  SiS 771/671 nope it doesnt plug and play
<kosmic> i am surely NOT WILLING TO screw with these settings whenever my router updates them
<llutz> kosmic: edit dhclient.conf
<jonaz_> looks like it's doing something
<OerHeks> nomnex else http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  see section DOS Boot Disks
<Pici> kosmic: You can add an entry in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to ensure that your nameservers get added.  Let me get you the syntax.
<kosmic> llutz, thanks. ill do so
<kosmic> pici, oh okay
<erUSUL> !!info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.1-2 (karmic), package size 299 kB, installed size 708 kB
<llutz> kosmic: prepend-domain-name-servers   or something like that it is
<llutz> kosmic: just read comments in that config-file
<nomnex> OerHeks: thanks, still reading the first link
<jonaz_> llutz: so there were several lines of DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 with different intervals, then it said "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<llutz> jonaz_: so your router doesn't answer
<kosmic> alright guys
<kosmic> thanks
<llutz> jonaz_: "sudo ethtool eth0 | grep Link"
<jonaz_> well, so it seems, but I have two other devices connected to that router and it seems to be working with them... trying ethtool now
<sacarlson> kickar: looks like your out of luck and stuck with vesa
<ivanc> jonaz_: sudo mii-tool eth0
<jonaz_> Link detected: no
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis | kickar
<ubottu> kickar: xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.1-2 (karmic), package size 299 kB, installed size 708 kB
<kickar> sacarlson,  any idea to get resolution better than 800x600
<kickar> erUSUL, i have already have that installed ....
<jonaz_> ivanc: no MII tranciever present
<nomnex> grawity: U give me a way to update a BIOS without resorting to any windoze stuff. I don't want to install. Don't need to be lectured
<Pici> kosmic: You'll need to add a line that looks like the following, with your dns servers instead: prepend domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2;
<llutz> jonaz_: check your cable
<AIIID> Debconf during update what to choose?
<ivanc> jonaz_: ok :) but your ethernet adapter are disconnected
<erUSUL> kickar: use "sudo Xorg -configure" to generate a xorg.conf you can later tweak
<llutz> ivanc: mii-tool is outdated
<ivanc> jonaz_: try to replug the ethernet cable
<kosmic> pici, add to what, /etc/resolv.conf?
<mostapha> sftp Mess/Joomla/Joomla_1.5.15-Stable-Full_Package root@rackisland.com:/home/rack/public_htm/
<Pici> kosmic: to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mostapha> shouldn't that work?
<kosmic> oh alright
<jonaz_> just checked the cable, looks like it's just fine. perhaps it's some kind of weird hardware setting on my netbook
<llutz> mostapha: scp
<jonaz_> could the port be disabled on the OS level?
<llutz> jonaz_: Link = no means not connected, so check cable/plugs/etc.
<mostapha> llutz: scp just keeps going on, i doesn't ask me for password or something
<ivanc> jonaz_: the cable are ok??
<jonaz_> cable is just fine
<ivanc> llutz: tnks for the info :)
<erUSUL> jonaz_: maybe you need a crossover cable ?
<seomrd> hi
<mostapha> llutz: ok it worked
<mostapha> llutz: thanks
<llutz> erUSUL: for pc <-> router? i doubt that
<jonaz_> just disconnected a device and used its cable... link still not detected
<seomrd> how do i use IRC ?
<grawity> seomrd: you are using it right now
<petsounds> hi. is it possible to get deb package for nvidia driver 185? my friend here only have dial up connections.
<nomnex> OerHeks: thanks for the links. DOS Boot disk might be the answer.
<seomrd> how to send a message for some one ?
<jonaz_> erUSUL: what is a crossover cable?
<llutz> jonaz_: tried different router-port?
<OerHeks> nomnex succes
<grawity> seomrd: private? /msg nickname message
<llutz> jonaz_: used to connect 2 pc
<grawity> seomrd: also /query nickname
<BlackFate_>  petsounds, packages.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> ﻿seomrd:  I think that's what your doing now.  you can PM (privat message) also
<erUSUL> llutz: just jumped in the middle maybe is the other way around? is using crossover for a stright connection?
<jonaz_> tried all router ports and several cables. the router is currently working with 2 other devices perfectly. it seems there is some reason ubuntu or my bios is not recognizing the physical device.
<llutz> erUSUL: jonaz_ checked with different cable from working other device, still no Link
<jonaz_> I'm using an MSI Wind U123, if that's of any assistance
<sacarlson> erUSUL: llutz: I guess if the lights on the ethernet come on they are good to go?
<llutz> sacarlson: then ethtool should report link=yes too
<freeride> guys, where do i found different sounds in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> freeride: /usr/share/sounds/ ?
<sacarlson> llutz: if the dhcp server is up I guess yes.
<llutz> jonaz_: but check it, does the LED shine when you plugin a cable?
<jonaz_> btw, the light on the router for the connected port comes on when i plug the cable in, so the router recognizes some kind of connection
<jonaz_> there is no LED on the computer
<freeride> erUSUL thanks!
<llutz> sacarlson: ethtool works on physical connection, nothing to do with dhcp or whatever
<sacarlson> llutz: you can try static ip setup and ping and see if that works
<llutz> sacarlson: you can, but it won't work
<sacarlson> llutz: I use wireshark
<llutz> sacarlson: what are you trying? throwing buzzwords into the channel for what? what should wireshark help without connection?
<sacarlson> llutz: why not you tried already?
<jonaz_> I may have done something stupid recently and removed some necessary package
<jonaz_> tried to do some housekeeping
<ccmonster> hey guys, in my phpinfo it reads that my PEAR JSON extension is intalled and Enabled, yet I am having issues.
<llutz> jonaz_: if your device is present and up, eth-driver works.
<sacarlson> llutz: if you ping even without a conection you should see trafic with wireshark
<ccmonster> anything extra i need to do that might just be Ubuntu related?
<llutz> sacarlson: which helps 0
<R1cII> 1
<R1cII> help
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me which release came after hardY?
<Pici> Yggdrasil: Intrepid
<llutz> Yggdrasil .... long time ago.... scnr
<sacarlson> llutz:  you should also see dhcp transactions from the client and from the dhcp server
<jonaz_> so, if my laptop is being recognized by the router, that means eth driver is working properly?
<llutz> sacarlson: scroll back, you'll see his dhcp-request
<Yggdrasil> pici thanks
<seomrd> hi , i wanna use PHP and MYSQL on Ubuntu !
<jonaz_> even if my laptop won't recognize the link?
<erUSUL> !lamp | seomrd
<ubottu> seomrd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ccmonster> won't sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ suffice for installing it?
<llutz> jonaz_: what chipset does your ethernet use?
<jonaz_> not sure. how do i find out?
<llutz> jonaz_: lspci
<seomrd> thank you
<jonaz_> Realtek RTL8101E/8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller
<alokito> petsounds, hi
<rethus> want to install syscp to ubuntu hardy - where can i found the repository for it
<ssv1994> hello guys, why does ubuntu 9.10 uses 19.2 gigabytes of my hard disk?
<petsounds> alokito: hi boss :)
<alokito> petsounds, join OT :)
<erUSUL> ssv1994: you have a lot of pr0n in your home folder ??
<petsounds> alokito: oki doki
<ssv1994> no
<llutz> jonaz_: lspci -v |grep -A 8 RTL8101E|grep "in use"
<ssv1994> I just installed the system
<erUSUL> ssv1994: check the suize of your /var/ directory
<erUSUL> ssv1994: sudo du -hs /var/
<Dr_Willis> ssv1994:  and how big is your hard disk total?
<ssv1994> it is 319 mb
<ssv1994> the var
<jonaz_> Kernel driver in use" r8169
<llutz> jonaz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<erUSUL> ssv1994: then use the aplications>accesories>disk use analizer to see where the space is used
<jonaz_> llutz: will review the article. thank you ever so much!
<llutz> jonaz_: old but maybe it gives some hints
<jonaz_> hopefully
<kickar> hey can anyone tell me a nice dock that does not require composite manager ?
<llutz> jonaz_: lets try: "sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo /usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off && sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient3 eth0"
<erUSUL> cairo dock?
<luisgmarine> kickar: does docky count as it?
<jonaz_> llutz: just rebooted with cable plugged in, per article instructions which worked
<AIIID> how do i stard ssh server in gui?
<thiebaude> !cairo dock
<kickar> luisgmarine,  let me check it out
<llutz> jonaz_: good luck
<luisgmarine> kickar: hold on I'll digg you a link
<jonaz_> thanks
<erUSUL> AIIID: the ssh server starts with the machine
<luisgmarine> kickar: I have it on my desktop and it kicks @$$
<Dr_Willis> AIIID:  its a service. if its installed.. it should auto staert. or use the command 'sudo service SERVICENAME start'
<erUSUL> AIIID: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd start
<luisgmarine> kickar: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<AIIID> soh how to install it?
<sacarlson> ﻿AIIID: you can ssh for file sharing in nautilus but I'm not sure that's what you want
<erUSUL> !sshd | AIIID
<ubottu> AIIID: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<AIIID> tnx ill look into it
<bcool> I mounted an 8 gig mp3 player and ubuntu says that it's only 4 gigs.
<scorpid> hi everybody i have a problelm
<L3dPlatedLinux> nice  went from geforce fx 5200 w/128mb on card to a bfg geforce 7600gs 512 ddr2 on card with out a hitch sweet right
<bcool> how do I get ubuntu to recognize the lost 4 gigs?
<KaiForce> can I assume that large file support is enabled in a default samba install on Karmic?
<dath> bcool: use 64 bit ubuntu
<scorpid> when i trying to use mencoder i take this shell error : file name is too long
<scorpid> too much parameters there
<grawity> dath: uh. He's talking about storage, not RAM.
<nixfreak2> question how can I back up a tar file on a ubuntu server and transfer to a windows box using samba
<scorpid> what can i do for that
<nixfreak2> the ubuntu server does not have a gui
<erUSUL> nixfreak2: 1) mount the samba share  2) copy the file 3) profit
<erUSUL> !samba | nixfreak2
<ubottu> nixfreak2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KaiForce> nixfreak2 - you can use smbclient
<ikxhitiz> i am not being able to connect net in ubuntu 9.10
<sacarlson> ﻿nixfreak2: nautilus works with samba
<erUSUL> !details | ikxhitiz
<ubottu> ikxhitiz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<flan_suse> What does it mean when the AppArmor wizard wants to create a rule for ^null? For example: /usr/bin/firefox^null-4e      This makes creating a rule in AppArmor very tedious and time consuming, since this pops up MANY times.
<KaiForce> L3dPlatedLinux the 5200 was a classic card, rock solid
<Taravel> hi
<KaiForce> slow by modern standards though
<zanberdo> General question: I have s server that is connected to the net via a cellular modem. Due to poor connectivity I find that I have to reset the modem occasionally I have a watchdog script I run in cron which pings google, if 100% packet loss I restart the modem and then restart networking using /etc/init.d/network restart.  I'm wondering if there isn't a better way to restart networking, somthing cleaner perhaps?
<scorpid> when i trying to use mencoder i take this shell error : file name is too long too much parameters there. What can i do for it
<Taravel> can anyone help me to set the wifi on a HP dv6000 ? I can't switch-on the wlan card
<erUSUL> zanberdo: cleaner than that? no
<zanberdo> scorpid, provide comment line.
<KaiForce> any samba pros around?  how can I tell if large file support is enabled?
<L3dPlatedLinux> KaiForce,  true
<ikxhitiz> i have created dsl connection and entered username and password and when i try to connect, it gets disconnected after a while.
<ikxhitiz> i am using ubuntu 9.10
<ikxhitiz> ultimate 2.5
<grawity> KaiForce: smbd -b | grep -i largefile
<zanberdo> erUSUL, yeah, I figured /etc/init.d/networking restart was the correct approach. I guess I'm wondering if my general approach is sound. That is, once I restart the modem, should I necessarily have to restart networking or mightn't it start on it's own.
<scorpid> zanberdo sh: [mencoder -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=xvcd -vf scale=352:288,harddup -srate 44100 -af lavcresample=44100\t-lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:keyint=15:vrc_buf_size=327:vrc_minrate=1152:vbitrate=1152:vrc_maxrate=1152:acodec=mp2:abitrate=224:aspect=16/9 -ofps 25 "./MVI_1270.AVI" -o "./dedem1.mpg"]: File name too long
<KaiForce> grawity:  thanks, it looks like it does...
<zanberdo> scorpid, sorry, I meant to say: provide the command line you are using. Or better yet, pastebin the command and the results.
<xlost> hola
<jonaz_> quick question: anyone know how to check if I have 64-bit or 32-bit architecture and whether I am running the appropriate version?
<bcool> so no ideas on how to get ubuntu to recognize the other 4 gigs on my mp3 player?
<xlost> ???
<llutz> jonaz_: uname -m
<jonaz_> thanks
<llutz> jonaz_: uname -a  for running system
<jonaz_> does i686 mean 32 bit?
<grawity> LinuxRox_: they both give the same.
<grawity> er.
<grawity> llutz: ^
<llutz> jonaz_: yes
<jonaz_> cool
<KaiForce> that won't tell him the architecture, only which version he has installed
<mka> scorpid, do you have to use commandline not a GUI application like avidemux?
<erUSUL> scorpid: what is this ?? ---> ...44100\t-lavcopts ???
<zanberdo> jonaz_,  should have 'x86_64' in output if you are running 64-bit
<erUSUL> scorpid: seems a spce is needed there and probably drop the \t
<mka> bcool, maybe there are ideas
<KaiForce> i think he wants to verify whether or not he has 64bit platform
<jonaz_> is Intel Atom a 64-bit processor?
<zanberdo> scorpid, erUSUL beat me to the punch. I was going to ask why the \t...
<erUSUL> jonaz_: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<KaiForce> jonaz_:  I think there are both 32 and 64 bit atom procs
<erUSUL> jonaz_: if you see a red lm your cpu can do 64 bits
<spuck> Okay so I have just set up ubuntu (used the server version since I use openbox and other lightweight apps) anyway I need some help getting some sound out of my soundcard. I've installed alsa (sudo apt-get alsa) and tweaked alsamixer so it should work, but of course it doesn't. Here's some random output that might be useful: http://pastebin.ca/1731983 as you can see alsamixer output looks a bit weird, like there's stuff missing but I don't
<Pulga> hi
<mka> bcool, hi Pulga
<KaiForce> jonaz_:  Atom 200 or 300 looks like 64 bit, otherwise no
<jonaz_> gotcha. thanks guys
<mka> bcool, so what exactly is your problem?
<bcool> I mounted a creative zen MP3 player
<bcool> the mp3 player is 8 gigs
<Fabian> kj nblhhj
<KaiForce> bcool:  model?
<bcool> ubuntu is only showing 4
<bcool> I dunno model
<erUSUL> spuck: you have two soundcards (onboard and a xonar) maybe the system is using the wrong one
<mdgeorge> hello
<KaiForce> how do you know it is 8?
<zanberdo> jonaz_, KaiForce is correct, there are 32-bit and 64-bit atoms. Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors for more details.
<mdgeorge> happy holidays everyone
<bcool> says so on the back
<bcool> and I confirmed it with windows
<mdgeorge> I'm trying to install the java plugin, but apt-get install sun-java6-plugin gives an error (version mismatch)
<mdgeorge> does anyone know what I need to do?
<mdgeorge> am I trying to install the wrong package?
<BluesKaj> mdgeorge, 64bit?
<mdgeorge> BluesKaj: yes
<erUSUL> mdgeorge: provide the complete error msg (pastebin)
<gobbo> ciao a tutti, sapreste aiutarmi a modificare il grub per far partire win da hd esterno? GRAZIE
<KaiForce> bcool:  strange, where do you see 4GB?
<erUSUL> !it | gobbo
<hamzaatova2> does trash mail extentions safe?
<ubottu> gobbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mka> bcool, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<bcool> KaiForce: when I browse the mp3 player it shows on the bottom free space 3.6
<mdgeorge> erUSUL: sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<bcool> there is nothing on the mp3 player
<mka> bcool, execute that command while your MP3 stick is inserted
<KaiForce> bcool:  is the player empty?
<KaiForce> bcool:  ok i see
<bcool> yes
<spuck> erUSUL: One soundcard and one ATI hdmi output, pretty sure I'm using the right one - smplayer even says alsa (0.0 - Xonar Essence ST) and alsa (0.1 - Xonar Essence ST)
<erUSUL> mdgeorge: in 64 bit try eith the icedtea6-plugin package
<KaiForce> bcool:  do what mka said
<wastrel> ubuntu
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings. I am looking for a program that will scan my hd essentially looking for the biggest files - ??
<bcool> mka: http://pastebin.com/m5a2f1e30
<jonaz_> so, another problem I was hoping to troubleshoot... I'm trying to connect to an open wireless network, but ubuntu's network manager fails to connect to it. When I dual boot into Windows using the same computer, it has no trouble connecting to this network. Anything I can do about this?
<llutz> jonaz_: tried wicd instead of networkmanager?
<mka> bcool, I cannot see the MP3 stick
<jonaz_> will install and give it a shot... just sudo apt-get wicd?
<llutz> jonaz_: yes or just try it manually, using iwconfig
<jonaz_> ok
<bcool> I did what you told me
<bcool> the mp3 player is plugged in.
<OerHeks> gmachine_24 something like this > sudo find / -name '*' -size +500M
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: wait!
<mka> bcool, you said it is 8GB
<bcool> yes
<jonaz_> yes, luisgmarine?
<bcool> but linux is only showing 4
<S0LIDUS> ! wicd
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: can your wireless device see your network?  And when you click connect nothing happens?
<wastrel> gmachine_24: http://lifehacker.com/219058/geek-to-live--visualize-your-hard-drive-usage
<OerHeks> gmachine_24 or > sudo find / -name '*' -size +1g
<jonaz_> yeah, it sees it just fine but doesn't succeed in connecting
<wastrel> gmachine_24: also filelight
<mka> bcool, please show me how you are seeing this 4GB
<S0LIDUS> llutz, wats wicd?
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: here I just fixed that on my laptop, you don't have to install wicd.  What you need is to give your pc a static IP.
<OerHeks> ah wastrel he needs a GUI ?
<scorpid> mka erUSUL zanberdo thanks for you i found the problem with your help but it says now not found. it is again a shell error
<wastrel> OerHeks: i just assumed
<llutz> !info wicd | solexious:
<ubottu> solexious:: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: want me to guide you on how to do it with gnomes-network manager?
<bcool> mka, one sec, I will post a screenshot
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: yes, thank you
<mka> bcool, ok
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: ok.  What is the ip address of your router?
<solexious> ?
<morfin> slt
<morfin> yo sava
<wastrel> oh look at that baobab
<bcool> ok, taking how do I take a screenshot
<bcool> I thought it was like windows
<bcool> but I guess I was wrong
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: not sure. it's not my router, it's public
<erUSUL> gmachine_24: find / -type f -size +100M -printf "%k\t%p\n" | sort -rn | head -n25
<scorpid> mencoder "/home/cm/Masaüstü/dedem/MVI_1270.AVI" -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=xvcd -vf scale=352:288,harddup -srate 44100 -af lavcresample=44100 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:keyint=15:vrc_buf_size=327:vrc_minrate=1152:vbitrate=1152:vrc_maxrate=1152:acodec=mp2:abitrate=224:aspect=16/9 -ofps 25 -o "/home/cm/Masaüstü/dedem/dedem1.mpg"
<bcool> nm, I got the screenshot bit down
<markt> My mouse cursor is no longer responding, however the keyboard still works. Where should I look to find errors?
<erUSUL> gmachine_24: that will give you the 25 bigger files from the list of the ones greater than 100M
<S0LIDUS> jonathaN,
<mka> bcool, Accessories > Take Screenshort
<Zerro> Any have any idea why my My Book HDD stopped showing up?
<mka> bcool, Accessories > Take Screenshot
<bcool> I got it
<OerHeks> nice code erUSUL !
<erUSUL> gmachine_24: you can remove -size +100M if you want to chack all files
<mka> bcool, or simply PrtSc button for the whole screen
<erUSUL> gmachine_24: but it will take a while
<erUSUL> OerHeks: :P
<S0LIDUS> jonaz_, When you say open, what encryption are you using?
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: nvm then install wicd.  Lol I could tell you what I was going to say but this worked for my home network
<jonaz_> SOLIDUS: no encryption. it's an unencrypted open public network
<bcool> mka: http://img684.imageshack.us/i/screenshotcreativezenpr.png/
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: thanks, though
<kickar> hey can anyone recoomend me simple to install dock without opengl ?
<dnivra> kickar: use cairo dock it has a non-openGL version too.
<S0LIDUS> jonaz_, Sorry, the only reason why I ask is it you can have guest access.
<catherine> is there something like fspot to manage my movies ?
<pjotter> Hello. Having soms trouble with automatic network-detection under Karmic. Any experts here?
<mka> bcool, it's 4.1GB used and 3.6GB free that adds up to 7.7GB which is 8GB if you calculate accurately
<Il__Matteo> hi folks! i'm trying to print a pdf (2 pages) but the process has been taking FIFTEEN minutes so far, and it has printed just a quarter of page! it's ridiculously slow! can anybody help me? (ubuntu 9.10)
<bcool> I think you got GB and MB confused mka
<jonaz_> llutz: so, now that wicd is installed, the icon for networkmanager doesn't do anything... how do i get a gui interface for wicd?
<mka> bcool, Sooorrry!!
<mka> bcool, yeah, I messed up
<bcool> I've confirmed I have most of the entire 8 gigs free
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: Applications > Internet > WICD
<pjotter> jonaz have you tried # wicd-client -n ?
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: right..
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: is it there?
<mka> bcool, it shows your filesystem format as gphoto2 ??? whatever that is, can you see this drive being mounted if you type "df -h" ?
<OerHeks> Il__Matteo usb or parallel printer ?
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: yeah, it's there. trying to connect to the network now and it seems it was unable to get an address from DHCP
<erUSUL> mka: gphoto2 is a lib to mount special filesystem for cameras (the ones that does not appear as usb storege)
<two> can someone tell me why my ubuntu logon sound is distorted in 9.10?
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, usb, thanks god
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: assing it a static IP
<bcool> I don't see anything that looks like my mp3 player
<OerHeks> Il__Matteo usb 1 or usb2 ?
<spuck> Hello! Okay, so I have just set up ubuntu (used the server version since I use openbox and other lightweight apps) anyway I need some help getting some sound out of my soundcard. I've only installed alsa (sudo apt-get alsa) and tweaked alsamixer so it should work, but of course it doesn't. Here's some random output that might be useful: http://pastebin.ca/1731983 as you can see alsamixer output looks a bit weird, like there's stuff missin
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: how do i do that?
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: but the program there is that you would need the routers IP
<mka> erUSUL, then how to mount that as a file storage?
<Tesssa> at least you get a logon sound i don't
<two> Tesssa: sorry to hear that
<pjotter> I've had so many error with 9.10 that I
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, i don't know. anyway, 1,5 megabyte should be transferred in a little time even on USB 1
<pjotter> m reverting back to 8.04.
<OerHeks> Il__Matteo maybe entering printer settings and select 'draft' wil reduce data
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: so, if I manage to find the router's IP, I just try with a static IP that DCHP would have assigned (like, 10.10.1.X?)
<pjotter> See if that solves soms problems
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, thanks, but i don't need draft. i need high quality.
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: when you open up WICD and hit configure for your wireless device there should be an option to set up a static ip
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: found it
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: I would assume so, for me all I did was 192.168.1.16, of couse 192.168.1.1 is my routers IP
<two> can someone tell me why my ubuntu logon sound is distorted in 9.10?
<Tesssa> udpgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 and lost the loin and log out and other sounds
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, and the document is not that big, as you read
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: will give it a shot
<mka> bcool, have you ever accessed your files in your device by nautilus?
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: sweet let me knwo how it goes
<edbian> I'm looking for a really easy to use and set up file sharing package to share files between a suse laptop and an ubuntu laptop.  Any suggestions?
<bcool> no
<OerHeks> Il__Matteo yes, i see, i think you just have to go on, can't  speed it up
<cuchulainq> Hi there, first time using irc and for some reason I can't register my nick, error: my email is not a valid address, any help it is much appreciated
<pjotter> Tesssa: I have many problems with sound too under 9.10. Dont know the answer though..
<markt> My mouse cursor has stopped responding, however the keyboard is working fine. There are no xorg errors, and hal is running. The problem appears about 15 min after the system has been powered on. Rebooting fixes the problem temporarily. Is there a known solution for this problem?
<Tesssa> i don't as well
<Tesssa> my sound card works ok
<abi_> hello
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: sure thing. thanks for the help
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, that's ridiculous! please admit that 20 minutes for 2 pages of pdf is somehting like working on a 486 4 mb ram! ;)
<mostafa_> how can I restore grub 1.97? or acticate it when windows 7 boot loader first is active?
<abi_> how do you talk for real
<pjotter> I was planning on using 9.10. But I am encountering so many errors and bugs en kerneloopses that I think I will be using 8.04 now instead
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: did it work?
<OerHeks> Il__Matteo maybe cups settings > localhost:631
<abi_> how do you talk for real
<Tesssa> 9.4 works great
<abi_> how do you talk for real
<Dr_Willis> abi_:  be a little more verbose in what you mean.. dont just repeate over and over
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: not yet. have to boot into windows to get the info. just tried a manual dhclient3, to no avail. gonna try the static thing now
<sacarlson> ﻿abi_: voice? try skype
<abi_> ok
<llutz> !grub2 | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pjotter> whoops.. nevermind... just installed 8.04 and now my wacom doesnt work :S
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: what's the routers ip?
<abi_> i have a mic and i want to talk in it
<pjotter> maybe 9.04 then... :p
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: well, I'm rebooting into windows to find out
<Dr_Willis> abi_:  so you and woever you want to chat to - need to find a program to do so.
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: also get the gateway and netmask too =)
<abi_> ok
<Tesssa> install 9.4 pjotter
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: yup
<pjotter> where can i download it?
<abi_> can i do it here tho
<Tesssa> on ubuntu website
<sacarlson> ﻿abi_:﻿ no this is text chat only skype has text and voice
<pjotter> I have only two options there: 9.10 or 8.04
<abi_> i want to do voice
<cuchulainq> in order to register a nick in the irc what kind of valid email address is required?
<bcool> they took 9.04 off the website?
<Slart> abi_: no, this is IRC.. it's text only
<trism> pjotter:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<abi_> what???
<bastid_raZor> pjotter: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Tesssa> 9.4 is still supported
<pjotter> well it's gotta be somewhere... Ah thanx bastid_raZor!
<sacarlson> ﻿abi_:  yahoo and msn have voice chat also this is only text
<bcool> well, I gotta go.
<bcool> thanks for trying to help me mka
<abi_> oh ok
<bcool> later everyone
<abi_> i wish that i had someones email i dont have any have any friends
<joe__> can anyone help point me to a framebuffer tutorial on Ubuntu that works
<abi_> i wish that i had someones email i dont have any have any friends
<ctmjr> cuchulainq: any email account that you can access do not make one up
<spuck> Hello! Okay, so I have just set up ubuntu (used the server version since I use openbox and other lightweight apps) anyway I need some help getting some sound out of my soundcard. I've installed alsa (sudo apt-get alsa) and tweaked alsamixer so it should work, but of course it doesn't. Here's some random output that might be useful: http://pastebin.ca/1731983 as you can see alsamixer output looks a bit weird, like there's stuff missing but
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, the whole system slows down a lot during the print process
<abi_> what do you mean
<bastid_raZor> abi_: loads of friends in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> !who | abi_
<ubottu> abi_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abi_> ok
<`mOOse`> I have too many emails and I don't want any friends
<OerHeks> Il__Matteo lots of pictures in it ?
<abi_> moose ok
<tmus>  debootstrap'ing an ubuntu system leaves me with a keyboard that doesn't work with danish chars... Everything else appears to work fine and the keyboard and fonts have been configured. I suspect some important library is missing from the debootstrap based installation, but cannot figure out which one... Any idea?
<uiuiui> is anyone using ubuntu as an enterprise gateway/router
<abi_> ps am only 11  and i have my own laptop
<cuchulainq> ctmjr: thanks for your help, for some reason i cant manage to do it right, may be I am using the wrong command?
<abi_> ps am only 11  and i have my own laptop
<uiuiui> i'd like to know if there are issues NATing certain protocols
<abi_> me
<abi_> ???
<simple> saçmalýyorsun
<abi_> what did u say
<sacarlson> ﻿uiuiui: I have been unable to nat ipv6 but I'm sure it can be done
<simple> atacaklar az sonra | abi_
<abi_> ya simple
<ctmjr> cuchulainq: go into the server channel and type this /msg nickserv help register
<uiuiui> did skype, pptp passthrough, rpc over http work well for you?
<gustavoo1> hello
<gustavoo1> what can be done if i've run by mistake a fsck.ext3 on a ext2 fs?
<abi_> ya simple
<simple> he
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: you got a moment?
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: yeah but quick I'm abotu to leave
<abi_> what are you saying simple???
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: so, I tried the static IP trick, and it didn't work
<luisgmarine> what's the routers IP?
<manuel__> HOLA
<jonaz_> 192.168.25.7
<jonaz_> picked an IP with a higher final digit
<jonaz_> tried several
<jonaz_> error message is "Could not contact the wireless access point"
<two> can someone tell me why my ubuntu logon sound is distorted in 9.10?
<scottj> Is there a program where you define a keystroke for an app, say firefox, and then when you press that keystroke it switches to firefox if it's running otherwise launches it?
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: did you put the correct gateway and all that stuff?
<ViaNocturn85> wonder if anyone can help, used 2 have Windows and Ubuntu as dual boot, then removed Windows made it ext3 and threw stuff there, but now i wanna replace ubuntu with opensuse, it this possible leaving spare partition in tact?
 * _grawity sighs.
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: yeah, even added correct DNS servers
<Slart> scottj: you could probably do something with the compiz shortcuts and some black magic voodoo bash scripting
<abi_> how is everyone
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: what was the netmast?
<two> AUGH
<Slart> scottj: when it comes to firefox I don't think you need the black magic stuff.. I think it has that "show existing window or start a new one" functionality built-in
<jonaz_> subnet is 255.255.255.0
<Slart> abi_: this isn't a social channel... try typing this...  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> abi_: that channel is for all kinds of chat
<unop> scottj,  you could use the script at the bottom of this page for gnome or whatever - http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Keyboard_shortcuts#Minimalistic_Application_Usage
<abi_> ok
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: Try with these settings:  Address 192.168.25.180, netmask 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.25.7, DNS Servers 192.168.25.7
<cuchulainq> ctmrj: trying to validate, let me see if I can make it,
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: chances are that if this is a mass public internet connection, the static IP's that you are trying to use have already been assigned out to computers
<ctmjr> ViaNocturn85: ask in in #suse channel
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: keep trying different IP's
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: yeah, no dice with that IP either... thanks though
<ubuntu__> hi
<luisgmarine> jonaz_: bbl have to pick someone up from the airport
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: well, I've been trying IPs left and right. I think they have it set up so that DHCP is god: no DHCP, no soup for you
<jonaz_> luisgmarine: yeah, go do your thing. super grateful for the help, man
<ViaNocturn85> ctmjr: no offense but i been a longtime Ubuntu user, and this should be easy for ubuntu as same rules apply but since im going elsewhere you cant help?
<Alan502> Hi, How to set the blue sound input for speakers? in windows it would just be in the audio setting but i can't find how to do it in ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿jonaz_: what is it you are atempting to connect?  an adsl?  wifi?
<abi_> simple no one is there
<jonaz_> Everyone: Has anyone ever heard of a wireless network with a DHCP server that gives IPs to Windows machines and won't give them to Unix machines? Any idea what could be going on here?
<jonaz_> sacarlson: it's an unencrypted wireless network
<sacarlson> ﻿jonaz_: oh ok do you have the correct key?
<ViaNocturn85> jonas: as far as i know, the DHCP server shouldnt even bother with knowing if its Unix or Windows
<jonaz_> sacarlson: so far, i've tried installing wicd, tried connecting to dhcp from the terminal, all to no avail. no key necessary as it's an open network.
<Il__Matteo> OerHeks, 4 pictures, but the spooling file size is 1600 k. anyway, i'm not such a noob, i know pictures are heavier to process, and i know draft reduces printout time. nonetheless, i used to print 220 pages of high quality pdfs with the same pc and printer on windows xp and it didn't take sych a long time. sorry for the delay, but i'm stuck in this problem
<sacarlson> ﻿jonaz_: vianocturn85 true but if the encryption is wrong you won't get a responce from the dhcp server
<ctmjr> ViaNocturn85: no offense taken but most people here do not know if suse's installer lets you choose what partition to install to it has nothing to do with ubuntu keeping the partition after you remove it (ubuntu)
<sacarlson> ﻿jonaz_: is the network active?  any other trafic on it?
<llutz> sacarlson:  correct key? on unencrypted network? stop whatever you're smoking please
<jonaz_> ViaNocturn85: that seems to be the way DHCP works, so it makes no sense to me why I should be successful in connecting to a network on WinXP and not get an IP on Ubuntu. Signal strength is strong (60%) and yet something is going wrong here. This totally baffles me
<ViaNocturn85> ctmjr: then I apologise, I should have thought about that, spose if your used to Ubuntu and nothing else you think Ubuntu is Linux, instead of a branch of Linux
<llutz> jonaz_: tried manually with iwconfig?
<sacarlson> llutz: jonaz: yes we got that fact so he says it's not encrypted
<ViaNocturn85> have you checked the logs?
<Anonym> ANyone here?
<oliver2> Hi i'm totally new to Ubuntu, got a dell vostro as a gift with 8.04, stupidly installed 9.10 it seemed cool, but when after installing it, non of my dell hardware is being recognized, what can i do?
<jonaz_> llutz: tried manually with dhclient3 wlan0
<hamzaatova2> whyt does the system swhiching and changing other microphone settings by itsrlf?
<ViaNocturn85> I remember I had problems connecting to my network and it turned out that it kept giving me cmd 15 error, which was solved by using ndiswrapper
<Guest83771> My make/make install doesn't work for ANYTHING.
<llutz> jonaz_: nope, thats IP, i meant wifi
<Guest83771> HELP! My make/make install aren't working for any program
<sacarlson> llutz: if you do manual stuff with iwconfig or ifconfig you will need to disable NetworkManager
<llutz> sacarlson: no sh*t sherlock
<jonaz_> llutz: how do i do that with iwconfig (networkmanager was disabled when i installed wicd)
<llutz> jonaz_: whats you wifi-device?
<llutz> your
<Guest83771> How do I fix my non-working make/make install
<Guest83771> ?
<jonaz_> wlan0
<stew> Guest83771: is the build-essential package installed?
<llutz> jonaz_:sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed enc off
<llutz> jonaz_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <ssid of that open wifi-net here>
<hamzaatova2> i want to transform the d partition to ubutnu - how?
<Guest83771> yes the build-essential is installed
<jonaz_> llutz: essid with the quotes?
<leftyfb> Guest83771: what are you trying to compile?
<llutz> jonaz_: no
<jonaz_> ok
<Guest83771> everything: aircrack-ng, ieee80211, ipw2200
<stew> Guest83771: what error are you getting?
<Guest83771> error 2
<Guest83771> error 1
<oliver2> Hi i'm totally new to Ubuntu, got a dell vostro as a gift with 8.04 native, i installed 9.10 since it seemed cooler but after installing it and running it non of my dell hardware (network and wireless cards, speakers, cam, etc) are being recognized, seems that only thing that works is the screen, keyboard, and mouse...what can i do?
<leftyfb> Guest83771: what are you trying to compile?
<BitEncrypt> anyone know how to create a torrent using transmission client?
<llutz> jonaz_: "iwconfig wlan0 | grep associa"
<stew> Guest83771: what is the first error you get?
<Guest83771> crypto.h:12:26: error: openssl/hmac.h: No such file or directory
<Guest83771> crypto.h:13:25: error: openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory
<Guest83771> crypto.h:15:25: error: openssl/rc4.h: No such file or directory
<Guest83771> crypto.h:16:25: error: openssl/aes.h: No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> Guest83771: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest83771> sorry
<Guest83771> I'm very new
<jonaz_> llutz: entered all three commands. no output for any
<gmachine_24> wastrel, a belated thanks on the lifehack refer to find lgst files on my system
<stew> Guest83771: you need to install libssl-dev
<stew> Guest83771: what are you actually trying to compile?
<llutz> jonaz_: can please pastebin output of "sudo iwconfig wlan0"?
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<stew> Guest83771: (and it seems that make is working properly)
<leftyfb> Guest83771: what are you trying to compile?
<Guest83771> I'm try to do make in the aircrack directory
<stew> Guest83771: apt-get build-dep aircrack-ng
<stew> Guest83771: but is there a reason you are compiling it instead of just installing it with apt-get?
<Guest83771> apt-get can't find it
<llutz> jonaz_: and "iwlist s" too
<stew> Guest83771: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aircrack
<leftyfb> Guest83771: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<BitEncrypt> oliver2: there are programs you can run to configure your (network and wireless cards, speakers, cam, etc)
<hamzaatova2> how can i send my phone a text message with bluetooth???????????????/
<yaramazgeyik_> i need help
<dath_> hi
<jonaz_> llutz: pastebin.com/d7378897a
<leftyfb> hamzaatova2: you don't
<llutz> jonaz_: and "iwlist s" too
<nescius> do acx111 based wifi run on ubuntu?
<yaramazgeyik_> i need help... who is help me
<dath_> my desktop freezed and xorg and gnome-panel take up all cpu resources. what can i do now? i don't want to kill all my windowed applications
<Pici> !ask | yaramazgeyik_
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pulga> need help sync Ipod in ubuntu 9.04..
<oliver2> BitEncrypt, thanks for reply could you tell me which programs these are?
<llutz> jonaz_: Channel=150?
<leftyfb> oliver2: please look in system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Pulga> i installed amarok, but now i dont know what to do??
<Guest83771> anyway to get the aircrack thru synaptic?
<BitEncrypt> everything will be your sys. preferences
<leftyfb> Guest83771: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<jonaz_> llutz: yeah, really wierd
<llutz> jonaz_: you know what channel that AP really uses?
<Pulga> IPod??
<jonaz_> chan 11
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is it possible for me to share file with window users on a windows network?
<llutz> jonaz_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 ch 11
<Guest83771> I get this:-
<Guest83771>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unava
<yaramazgeyik_> i setup Heroes of Newerth ıf i run this game i see black screen without language bar... before ubuntu i use windows and i play this game but now i install this game's linux version but ıt cant run
<llutz> jonaz_: pls pastebin "iwlist s"
<dath_> my desktop completely froze and xorg and gnome-panel take up all cpu resources. what can i do now? i don't want to kill all my windowed applications
<yaramazgeyik> Pici:  i setup Heroes of Newerth ıf i run this game i see black screen without language bar... before ubuntu i use windows and i play this game but now i install this game's linux version but ıt cant run
<Pici> yaramazgeyik: Don't ask me, ask the channel :)
<jonaz_> llutz: iwlist s gives no results (lo and eth0 say "interface does not support scanning" and wlan0 says "no scan results")
<yaramazgeyik>  i setup Heroes of Newerth ıf i run this game i see black screen without language bar... before ubuntu i use windows and i play this game but now i install this game's linux version but ıt cant run
<llutz> jonaz_: doesn't look like your wifi is working...
<Guest83771> Now I'm getting the error:-
<Guest83771> E: Couldn't find package aircrack-ng
<llutz> jonaz_: what wifi-chipset? lspci
<yaramazgeyik> ...
<jonaz_> llutz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 ch 11 also gives an error "Set failed on device wlan0: Operation not supported"
<Guest83771> can someone help?
<leftyfb> Guest83771: close synaptic and add the universe repository. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories
<jonaz_> llutz: Realtex RTL8187SE
<leftyfb> Guest83771: then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Guest83771> I'll try it right now
<jonaz_> llutz: btw, wifi works fine through wicd
<BitEncrypt> oliver2: did that do it
<pjotter> Problem in 9.10 AMD64 (fresh install): When I boot my computer, sometimes the network is not automatically activated. I have a simple ADSL modem. When I try tot manually start the network, it sometimes works. But mostly it just fails. Ubuntu keeps looking for a network but can't find it. The same problem occurs when I boot up and the network is activated and I manually stop teh network and try to activate it again. Mostly it will not recognize the network
<leftyfb> although since you can't figure out how to do these basic things or read documentation, i'm not sure how well you're going to be able to use aircrack to stress test your own personal wireless networks.
<llutz> jonaz_: but you already stopped wicd?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is it possible for me to share file with window users on a windows network?
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest83771: I see aircrack-ng on my ubuntu 8.04 in synaptic
<jonaz_> yeah, I stopped wicd to do the stuff we were doing. when I reopen it, works fine for connecting to wired networks and detecting wireless networks
<llutz> jonaz_: odd, but btw: your wired lan works now?
<jonaz_> I am also able to connect to other wireless networks, in other places, just not this one here
<BitEncrypt> anyone know how to create a torrent using transmission client?
<kenpark> isolat3dsh33p: Yes, you use samba for that.
<jonaz_> llutz: well, I followed the instructions on the forums for the wired network that you gave me (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448) and those worked just fine.
<llutz> jonaz_: fine so far, but i wonder why you cannot connect that open-wlan....
<isolat3dsh33p> kenpark: how?
<jonaz_> llutz: it completely and absolutely baffles me. could there be some strange proprietary windows something or another (upnp or something) that allows windows to interface with this router and that ubuntu just doesn't have?
<invisime> can anyone recommend a good ssh server software as well as a good vnc server software? I'm running ubuntu server 9.10 on a low-resources machine.
<meowsus> Can anyone with experience setting up multiple monitors on a nVidia GeForce 8400 GS give me a hand?
<llutz> jonaz_: i never heard of it/seen such
<invisime> meowsus: what distro are you running?
<jonaz_> llutz: well, i guess that's what dual-boot is good for... I'm just trying to fully migrate to Ubuntu and this kind of stuff scares me a bit
<meowsus> Ubuntu 9.1
<kenpark> isolat3dsh33p: Its a little bit of a longer process - mind if I refer you to the wiki?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba or http://www.watchingthenet.com/enable-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-using-samba.html and maybe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89hjWOb8qmY&annotation_id=annotation_888326&feature=iv
<sacarlson> ﻿llutz: jonaz_: only problem I have seen is with broadcom wifi devices but only when used with encrypted wifi nets
<Doonz> so does anyone have experience writing start up scripts for ubuntu
<llutz> jonaz_: dual boot is pointless, you always will have booted the wrong system for the stuff you want to do _now_
<isolat3dsh33p> kenpark: that's good enough. Thanks ;)
<meowsus> invisime, sorry, Ubuntu 9.1
<invisime> !anyone | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rocky> hiiiiii
<rocky> so nice
<Guest83771> I tried it
<Doonz> NB: let me elaborate. im looking at getting a script built that would start up deluge/webui, irssi for one user in a screen session
<invisime> meowsus: have you found the NVIDIA X Server Settings application?
<meowsus> invisime, yes i have. I have it set up and i'm looking at it right now.
<invisime> meowsus: what seems to be going wrong?
<meowsus> invisime, i have 3 monitors and i'm not sure what i should do to handle them all. It seems i can bind 2 of them, but have to open another instance of X to run in the third monitor.
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> i need help but in spanish please .....
<Guest83771> I can't download from the archives
<meowsus> invisime, i just want to know if i'm missing something. Ideally i'd like to have the 3 monitors running in the same instance of X
<invisime> meowsus: ah. I don't have any experience with three. two's the most I've done.
<kenpark> !english | Poison-Ivy-Troya
<ubottu> Poison-Ivy-Troya: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !es | Poison-Ivy-Troya
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> thanks
<ubottu> Poison-Ivy-Troya: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meowsus> invisime, I have the dual cards, they can be SLI'd but its not set up like that currently.
<jonaz_> llutz: the stuff I want to do now (and always) is connect to a wireless network and live happily on the cloud. if I can't do that, the rest of it is not that useful to me... anyway, I suppose I should just give up on trying to make sense of this
<Guest83771> The recurring error was Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jonaz_> Poison-Ivy-Troya: type /join #ubuntu-es
<invisime> meowsus: sounds like you're better qualified to handle this than I am then. sorry. :-/
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> ok
<Bookman> I cannot seem to get videos to play inside Firefox.  Like the following:  http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1927028
<llutz> jonaz_: it's not that much what you want, should be possible....
<meowsus> invisime, OH NOES!
<Poison-Ivy-Troya> thanks very much
<meowsus> haha
<meowsus> invisime, tell me this. Did you use Xinerama or Twin View? Or did you set up dual instances of X server?
<sacarlson> ﻿ jonaz_: llutz: last resort you can try use windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<klown> meowsus, like invisime said, i only have tried two, but I used twinview.  dont know if that helps.
<invisime> meowsus: my only experience with it is setting up a twinview to display stuff on my tv from my laptop.
<mere-teresa>  /join lagrottedubarbu
<mere-teresa>  /join #lagrottedubarbu
<meowsus> klown, okay. Seems thats the most solid, i found this as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&page=63
<meowsus> invisime, I gotcha
<jonaz_> sacarlson: do you think this is an issue with the driver? how would i go about using the windows driver?
<isolat3dsh33p> nautilust-script question: How do I get the file name that i currently selected in a directory on nautilus
<sacarlson> ﻿jonaz_: you can google ﻿the ndiswrapper I havn't had much luck with it
<jonaz_> sacarlson: okay, will give it a shot
<invisime> can anyone recommend a good ssh server software as well as a good vnc server software? I'm running ubuntu server 9.10 on a low-resources machine.
<deww> invisime: is openssh(d) too resource intensive?
<kenpark> invisime: Whats wrong with OpenSsh?
<sal_> jonaz_, which version are you running?  new installation? what is your wifi chipset?
<invisime> I guess that's two votes for openssh.
<jonaz_> sal_: running latest stable distro, checking chipset now...
<meowsus> Has anyone had experience with Ubuntu 9.1 and setting up 3 monitors?
<BitEncrypt> meowsus: do you about torrents
<jonaz_> Wifi chipset is RTL8187SE
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, yes?
<invisime> see, that's why I asked here instead of the google or the wikipedia. either of those would've given me too many options. thanks, deww and kenpark.
<BitEncrypt> where would i find my torrents that im seeding
<BitEncrypt> would they be on any website
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, do you mean your torrent file? or the folder you are sharing?
<BitEncrypt> sharing
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, you already used the Bit Torrent client to create your torrent file and have uploaded it to the tracker?
<Guest83771> 1. Make/make install aren't working for aircrack-ng and several other programs.    2) The updates have "Failed" several so I can't install aircrack thru synaptic either.
<Guest83771> any suggestions?
<BitEncrypt> i think: yes i have created the torrent using transmission,
<Guest83771> Are the servers just down
<Pici> Guest83771: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Guest83771> 9.10
<Pici> Guest83771: Do you have an internet connection?
<Guest83771> yes
<Pici> Guest83771: Does apt-get update return an error?
<ljamisonii> hello all
<Guest83771> yes several
<Guest83771> Failed to....
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest83771: did you try anther repository server?
<BitEncrypt> i dont know if i uploaded to the tracker
<Pici> Guest83771: Can you pastebin the error?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest83771> I let Synaptic recommend the best
<Guest83771> didn't work
<Guest83771> how do i pastebin?
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, the "tracker" is what they call a bit torrent server
<Pici> Guest83771: Copy the text and paste it to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and then give us the link
<BitEncrypt> im using openbittorrent for the tracker
<ljamisonii> I have a question..I installed Crossover but I can't find it in my application list..any idea what to do?
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest83771: try randomly select another
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, Okay, so typically you would log into your tracker using your openbittorrent account info, and you should be able to click an "upload torrent" link or something
<BitEncrypt> ahhh ok
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, it will ask you to locate the .torrent file on your computer, and so you do, uploading it to the server.
<Joelito> hello, how is the usage of apt-get --download-only?
<Joelito> I'm trying to only download packages
<BitEncrypt> sweet THX
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, as soon as it's uploaded, the page will give you a link to your newly uploaded torrent file, you click that link, open it in Transmission and then it will ask you where you want to "Save" the files to
<Guest83771> Okay
<Guest83771> I pasted it
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest83771: I have installed aircrack-ng before I think I compiled it to get the new one
<meowsus> BitEncrypt, At that point, you just tell Transmission to "Save" the torrent's contents to the folder you're trying to upload. Transmission will check the files and begin seeding.
<Mike_lifeguard> What command line tool can I use to get the HTTP status code from a server (and nothing else)?
<kenpark> Mike_lifeguard: wget?
<poningru> Mike_lifeguard, telnet
<Guest83771> That was the first problem; my make/make install were giving errors too
<BitEncrypt> know of any good trackers
<poningru> telnet ubuntu.com 80
<sski> PulseAudio 9.10 audigy 2 success. Anyone?
<Mike_lifeguard> kenpark: but that also gets the page content. Is there an option I didn't see to get just the status code?
<stew> Mike_lifeguard: HEAD from libwww-perl
<BitEncrypt> does isohunt have one
<Mike_lifeguard> poningru: I'll give that a try, thanks
<Guest83771> I've posted my errors on pastebin, please have a look
<TruthLiker> :)
<Lungan> Having som flash troubles
<Lungan>                           Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lungan>  flashplugin-installer
<Lungan>  flashplugin-nonfree
<Lungan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot4> Lungan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poningru> Mike_lifeguard, you do have to run a GET something.html
<poningru> usually index.html
<TruthLiker> I'm trying to get cvoicecontrol to work on ubuntu.
<urthmover> my network-manager icon disappeared from my system tray and I want it back.  I've tried apt remove and apt install with no success What should I do to get it back?
<TruthLiker> microphone_config : gives this : No mixer devices available!
<TruthLiker> Thats a lie.
<kenpark> !enter | TruthLiker
<ubottu> TruthLiker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mostafa_> when I write a USB Disk an Image with Unetbootin it gets password protected how can I solve that?
<mostafa_> plz
<sacarlson> ﻿Guest83771:  I looked back and see now post of an address to your pastebin but maybe it's far back?
<briMestone> hey guys, i have my ubuntu server bind with my OSX ldap. how can i retain local root access on the box??
<jonaz_> llutz: sacarlson: I've lost hope on this one. Gonna go do something else. Thanks so much for all your help with everything. Keep up the good work guys (gals?)!
<grawity> briMestone: afaik, you _always_ retain local root... How did you configure LDAP?
<briMestone> via here
<sacarlson> ﻿jonaz_: no problem better luck next time
<briMestone> http://www.beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1017-ldap-client-on-ubuntu-804
<olskolirc> test
<Guest83771> a far back address? I don't understand
<briMestone> but my ldap server does not require authentication for "read"
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<leftyfb> Guest83771: you need to enable the universe repositories to your sources, update and install aircrack-ng. If you're having problems with the first step, please post a pastebin with the entire error. Again, I have no idea how you're going to use aircrack for penetration testing of your own personal wireless environment and you can't figure out something as simple as adding repositories and installing software.
<olskolirc> setting up xchat sux
<Ov3rf10w> olskolirc,
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<Guest83771> I did that already. I added repositories. I just changed the server and posted the error message
<mostafa_> when I write a USB Disk an Image with Unetbootin it gets password protected how can I solve that?
<Guest83771> I added universe and multiverse
<Guest83771> the serverss aren't working
<olskolirc> thanks Ov3rf10w
<Wicked> does ubuntu 9.10 64 bit use the 64bit flash from adobe? or is it still using the 32bit version of flash with npviewer.bin
<Wicked> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<leftyfb> Guest83771: is your computer online?
<Guest83771> yes it is
<csmith1994> hi
<csmith1994> i have 2 problems
<kenpark> !hi | csmith1994
<ubottu> csmith1994: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JoeSomebody> hello, i was a ubuntu convert, but now, don't know, for days i have asked for help and the problems remain, NOW I am back to xp, and perhaps i shall try again, someday.
<JoeSomebody> If you guys can't fix networking and sharing issues, (better if no issues) then i (and my friends in town here) cant run ubuntu NOT HARDWARE xp likes the box just fine
<csmith1994> one when I try and join this chat from the browser it says im using tor or a proxy im not im just using firefox
<klown> im having an issue with any applets (other than videos) on webpages.  The applet doesnt work, and all it shows is a ugly green background.  Java, and icetea are both installed, anyone have any ideas?
<JoeSomebody> it was worth a try i guess, and i did learn a few things :)
<usr13> !nfs | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<usr13> !samba | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JoeSomebody> better work on networking and samba in next release, we need our ntfs drive, for a while ....
<JoeSomebody> i even tried samba channel
<klown> JoeSomebody, what was your issue, only time ive had a problem with samba is when i was trying to set up a wd nas
<usr13> JoeSomebody: If  you have specific questions please ask them we will do the best we can to help you.
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody:  I use samba with windows xp with no problems
<csmith1994> and second is an ubuntu problem I have installed the b43 driver on my computer and set it up to load that module on startup. I have a bcm4312 wireless card and it recognises that the hardware exists it just doesnt  use it to connect to the internet
<leftyfb> samba problems are ALWAYS a configuration problem
<ubuntuuser> hi why chrome browser was no it synaptic or ubuntu software center ?
<ubuntuuser> how do I install it ?
<JoeSomebody> thanks for the help i did get, not all problems are fixable i guess, or mayeb someone is out to get me
<enherit> i have 60 gig of data, I want to back them up into multiples 4.3 dvds at once. How can I do that?
<leftyfb> ubuntuuser: http://www.google.com/chrome/
<froglet> I finally got openSUSE and Ubuntu installed on the same machine, apparently the secret to get a proper GRUB is to install *buntu last
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody:  yes most the problems I've had with samba was security that I disabled
<klown> JoeSomebody, what was your exact problem, maybe we can give you some ideas for your next ubuntu test.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive never had any issues mounting NTFS filesystems JoeSomebody  - good luck I guess..
<JoeSomebody> i even tried samba channel, for an hour they tried, said my config is ok
<ubuntuuser> leftyfb:thanks :-D
<JoeSomebody> but it cant be ok huh
<JoeSomebody> oh well :)
 * Dr_Willis hasent heard the whole of the problem.. most likely..
<froglet> now my question is about Ubuntu remix: why is it do slow?
<froglet> so slow
<JoeSomebody> i was asking about my shares disappearing days ago, then i finally went to samba channel
<Bookman> In Firefox, I checked in Tools>Add-Ons>Plugins and I have Shockwave Flash installed, version 10.0 r42 but I still cannot play videos.
<Jovial-Halgar> hello, my laptop was damaged in a fire, the hdd's seem to be intact how can I go about recovering the files?
<usr13> JoeSomebody: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<klown> JoeSomebody, like, files, or the whole directory?
<JoeSomebody> i repeat - i even tried samba channel, for an hour they tried, said my config is ok
<froglet> the ubuntu netbook remix interface is slow but the normal Ubuntu Gnome is fine
<leftyfb> JoeSomebody: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/102233/smb.conf.txt
<leftyfb> try that
<leftyfb> changing the share names to meet yours
<leftyfb> restart samba
<csmith1994> guys
<leftyfb> and make sure you don't have any "master browser" issues on your local network
<M30W> Does anyone have any experience setting up three monitors on a Gefirce 8400 GS?
<JoeSomebody> my names ARE the same everywhere
<JoeSomebody> but i''ll look
<Guest83771> Can someone please take a look at the error i just posted on pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  i got an actual windows box here.. that i cant get it to show any shares to the lan..  but it does show the UPNP media share. :) so  Im not sure its always linux's fault when theres samba issues.
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody:  what do want samba to do share files over the Internet?
<csmith1994> my wireless card is not being recognised on ubuntu even with the drivers
<Lungan> Having som trouble with flashinstalling
<Lungan> Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'flashplugin-installer'
<leftyfb> Guest83771: you need to paste the URL to the pastebin here
<sski> Samba you need a vpn
<froglet> I do not see the pastebin url
<kenpark> !enter | Lungan
<ubottu> Lungan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest83771> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3fa55a51
<Guest83771> thanks
<Jovial-Halgar> hello, how do i go about recovering my files can i just plug it into another laptop and see if it works?
<leftyfb> Guest83771: you really shouldn't bother with aircrack if you can't figure out these basic concepts
<JoeSomebody> i have them (andeverything) working fine, i dont know why shares simply stop wwrking at times
<sacarlson> ﻿ JoeSomebody: so you can share Ubuntu with windows but can't share windows with Ubuntu?
<Guest83771> I used aircrack b4
<Go-er> anyone use eFax successfully? Mine does not
<leftyfb> JoeSomebody: use the smb.conf I pasted for you
<Guest83771> on backtrack a year ago
<froglet> Guest looks like your sources file is messed up
<JoeSomebody> they seem to disappear, and when i stop/start eservice, says 1337 not found or something
<sal_> csmith1994, the bcm4312 is only partially supported, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> JoeSomebody: There are specific questions that can be answered on irc channels and lots of problems can be solved by simply answering questions, but reading and studying and surching for answers in the documentation is best.
<froglet> maybe has extraneous spaces?
<sski> samba can be a  "secure" internet service put you need to be an expert
<csmith1994> i installed b43
<csmith1994> should i have installed bcm43xx
<tnasani> hi all
<froglet> sski: can it be reasonably secure without SSH?
<Guest83771> and how do I fix this?
<kenpark> Jovial-Halgar: Try it :-)
<Go-er> How do I change modem settings for 'hardware' to 'software'?
<csmith1994> sal: i installed b43 should i install bcm43xx
<sacarlson> ﻿leftyfb:  I wouldn't tell people not to try something If they they have to power to do so let them.  Never give up hope.
<usr13> Go-er: Please re-phrase your question.
<sski> If you are low profile and can handle a hack "backup" I think so. I am not an expert
<kenpark> Guest83771: What are you trying to do?
<nasser> hi
<sal_> csmith1994, your chip is only partially suppoerted, which means it does not work well yet.  what do you have installed for drivers?
<kenpark> !hi | nasser
<ubottu> nasser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nasser> Getting a job at google offices
<JoeSomebody> leftyfb it looks like my config structure (i think) , i am not in ubuntu anymore, i rebooted into old xp
<lluc> anybody has seen notify-osd not working (like this http://bayimg.com/AAjMiAacE )
<Guest83771> kenpark: I'm trying to update, get aircrack and install it
<csmith1994> sal_: I have b43 installed
<sixtila> while running the md5sum , i mostly get one hash value, but some times it is different, what does it mean
<sixtila>  wget http://security.debian.org/pool/updates/main/x/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.16-1_amd64.deb -q -O- | md5sum
<jun> hellooo
<csmith1994> I need the windows drivers but I can't seem to find them
<kenpark> Guest83771: Are you using synaptic?
<Guest83771> yes
<kenpark> !hi | jun
<ubottu> jun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jun> i have issues with grub 2 like many others
<Go-er> My fax does not work. I hv Agere Winmodem. eFax does not work. With Knoppix live-disc I was abe to change modem settings form 'harware' to 'softeware' and got a modem connection. How do I do that in ubuntu
<Go-er> (mint8)
<sal_> csmith1994, b43 what?  kernel, ndiswrapper, fwcutter .. ??
<nasser> JoeSomebody are not you bored of your deskpot?
<Guest83771> but I got these errors: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3fa55a51
<jun> i have 3 OS on this machine: ubuntu / xp / 7 ; grub 2 can find only ubuntu and xp
<csmith1994> sal_: fwcutter
<kenpark> !mint | Go-er
<ubottu> Go-er: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<jun> how am i supposed to add xp
<klown> M30W, i did a quick google search, have you glanced at this page?  http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/multiple-monitors
<JoeSomebody> i will retry ubuntu when everyone is back, the other day i could not get anyone
<kenpark> !enter | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kenpark> jun: apt-get install os-prober
<jun> kenpark, thanks i tried, no result
<trism> Guest83771: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, something is not right there...
<dath> what do i need for firefox java support? i already have openjdk and sun java
<sixtila_> running this md5sum, i get mostly the same value, but sometimes it is different - what does it suggest
<sixtila_>  wget http://security.debian.org/pool/updates/main/x/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.16-1_amd64.deb -q -O- | md5sum
<nasser> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Go-er> ubuntu/mint....same thing
<klown> im having an issue with any applets (other than videos) on webpages.  The applet doesnt work, and all it shows is a ugly green background.  Java, and icetea are both installed, anyone have any ideas?
<Go-er> dont split hairs
<froglet> hmm frizzies
<grawity> Go-er: It might be the same. But still, it has been modified by Mint developers - and only they know all the modifications.
<csmith1994> sal_: Can I pm you?
<kenpark> jun: You installed os-prober?
<nasser> I love WINDOWS AND MAC
<froglet> is anyone else finding the netbook remix interface to be slow?
<JoeSomebody> i thought ubuntu was better in most ways, except for file browsing, nautilus needs more features
<sal_> csmith1994, check for bcmwl-kernel-source in synaptic
<jun> kenpark, it was installed, i tried it, then update-grub, still the same problem
<fidin> is there an benefit to installing ubuntu remix on a netbook that has a 10.1" screen and 160gb harddrive and access to an external cd drive--rather than just the normal ubuntu?
<nasser> not update the GRUB!!!!!
<froglet> perhaps the ubuntu netbook remix is not compatible with all netbooks
<nasser> THE UPDATING TAKES SOME PROBLEMS
<invisime> !troll | nasser
<ubottu> nasser: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Go-er> ok, same problem exists in my UBUNTU LIVE DISC> dOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THIS PLS?
<csmith1994> sal_: im not currently in my ubuntu environment. Im in windows 7 because I have no other alternate connection
<jun> nasser, i kinda agree with you here... mine is a new install though
<Taravel> when I run kubuntu in live session I can start the wireless card intalling proprietary drivers. I installed kubuntu with wubi and now I can't see that driver in the Hardware Drivers ( I can't see also nvidia drivers )
<Go-er> Sorry cpas lock key hit by mistake
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: nautilus already had the kitchen sink in it what more you want?
<fidin> froglet i said a reason 'to' use remix, not another reason not to :p
<nasser> ubuntu is compatible with all sort of netbooks
<Gieke> hey
<csmith1994> sal_: if I had an alternate connection I'd just go to terminal and run sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Gieke> i have dualboot windows vista - ubuntu
<Lungan> Having som trouble with flashinstalling : Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'flashplugin-installer'
<Guest83771> Here's my sources list: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mba31213
<froglet> fidin: I do not think so, it is for smaller screens
<Gieke> i also have another pc, a windows xp, that is connected to a printer
<JoeSomebody> sacarlson everything it has now plus everything windows explorer has
<csmith1994> and automatically install the firmware
<sixtila_>  running this md5sum, i get mostly the same value, but sometimes it is different - what does it suggest
<sixtila_> <sixtila_>  wget http://security.debian.org/pool/updates/main/x/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.16-1_amd64.deb -q -O- | md5sum
<froglet> but I find it very slow compared to not having it
<sal_> csmith1994, you said fwcutter is already installed .. ??
<nasser> omg! windows vista is the worst os I've ever tried
<usr13> JoeSomebody: I thought your issue was with file sharing?
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: got it
<nasser> omg
<mostafa_> how can I open Pmagic.iso with usb-creator and then write it into the USB Disk?
<froglet> I have an HP 2133 and maybe it does not like it
<Gieke> when i try printing from ubuntu with the printer that's connected to my XP, i get all kinds of weird characters
<fidin> froglet what about remix is for smaller screens? does it prevent windows from going outside the window? i heard it doesnt
<nasser> froglet hp works
<fidin> i have an eeepc btw
<csmith1994> sal_: it is but if I automatically install it it downloads the driver according to the page you linked me to earlier
<kenpark> jun: So uhm what does update-grub say?
<nasser> i've a sony vaio
<usr13> JoeSomebody: MS Windows is a wonderful and very powerful operating system and  you seem to be much happier with it, (Linux is not for everyone).
<JoeSomebody> usr13 it is, i was just saying i enjoyed ubuntu , way more than windows (except for explorer) , but i need sharing to be ROCK SOLID DEPENDABLE
<mostafa_> how can I open Pmagic.iso with usb-creator and then write it into the USB Disk?
<froglet> fidin: that is difficult for me to answer since I have limited experience with it, I think I will remove it and keep original Ubuntu setup
<komputes> mostafa_: usb-crator is not made for Pmagic.iso (i'm guessing partition magic)
<M30W> klown, looking now...
<trism> Guest83771: your installs aren't working because you're mixing really old repositories (dapper) with the newest repositories (karmic)
<JoeSomebody> i wil try again one day, i didnt erase it
<komputes> mostafa_: just use a LiveCD  - it has gparted on it already
<Gieke> strange characters example: '$>@T[clover]>@[strange line][strange line]>>@
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody:  samba is already in nautilus
<sludge> nasser, you just figuring that out now?
<jun> kenpark: generating grub.cfg, then 3 lines with linux/initrd/windows 7, then "done"
<M30W> klown, seems more geared towards laptops
<Gieke> where the things between brackets is an explanation of how it looks like
<MorphyNOR> I just love windows-people coming in here to mouth off at how bad "linux" is...
<trism> Guest83771: you'll have much better luck if you backup your data and cleanly install karmic
<komputes> mostafa_: where did you get this Pmagic.iso?
<sal_> csmith1994, is your wifi STA?
<Gieke> anyone knows?
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody:  just right click on the directory you want to share
<mostafa_> komputes: no it is Pmagic
<komputes> mostafa_: link
<JoeSomebody> sacarlson everything works fine and is configured correectly (i had help) the shared JUST STOP for unknown reasons
<ryann> Gieke: try using (or not using) a postscript driver
<sludge> JoeSomebody u having issues sharing under ubuntu?
<nasser> LINUX THE WORST OS IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<nasser> I'M SICK OF IT
<csmith1994> sal_, I don't know when I do lspci it says Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g Network adapter
<ryann> nasser: why would you say that?
<ryann> nasser: don't give up!
<Pici> nasser: If you have nothing to contribute here then you can leave.
<JoeSomebody> nasser we are getting sick of you
<sludge> <froglet> i have unr on dell minis...9 and 10v...works great
<csmith1994> nasser u trolling right now
<nasser> I tried it! And it takes me a lot of problems
<Go-er> nassrr: after Windoze!
<komputes> nasser: thank you for the feedback.
<csmith1994> you were just yelling at come guy for doing it
<Lungan> Having som trouble installing flash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349198/
<sal_> csmith1994, with that chip, i think you need to use the bcmwl-kernel-source, not fwcutter
<mostafa_> komputes: http://partedmagic.com/change-log/139-parted-magic-50-not-released-yet.html
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: mabe the sever stoped? restart it #/etc/init.d/samba restart
<csmith1994> sal_, could you tell me how to do that
<fidin> sludge my question is, is unr worth installing if you have a 10.1" screen and 160gb harddrive on your netbook which can more than accomidate the normal ubuntu?
<MorphyNOR> sal_: did they fix BCM4312 yet?
<fidin> and are there any downsides to netbook remix
<sal_> ntmk
<csmith1994> fidin, it depends on how much ram you have thats why netbook remix was made up
<JoeSomebody> i know it sotpped i just dont know why, and the #samba guys dont know either
<sal_> still only patial i think
<sludge> JoeSomebody, so it must be the OS's fault?  Not some setup error on your part or your network?
<sal_> *partial
<usr13> nasser: join a channel that wishes to discuss which operating system is the best.  This channel is supposed to be about Ubuntu.
<komputes> mostafa_: it's a linux cd, should just work, whats the issue? you have never used usb-creator?
<MorphyNOR> sal_: last I checked there were some issues with that chip
 * Dr_Willis points out that with Upstart   one should use 'sudo service samba restart' or Similer command.
<Gieke> ryann, how i do that?
<csmith1994> netbook remix was formulated for computers with lower specs
<ryann> Lungan: try sudo apt-get install -f --reinstall flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<sal_> MorphyNOR, i think you're right.  only partially supported
<MorphyNOR> sal_: is ndiswrapper still around?
<klown> M30W, I also seen this, dont know if the extended xorg file will give you any ideas http://froebe.net/blog/2009/05/11/getting-three-monitors-to-work-with-kubuntu-ubuntu-with-kde-on-a-dell-optiplex-gx520-nvidia-geforce4-mx-4000-low-profile-video-card-and-the-onboard-intel-82945ggz-video-card/
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: after a reboot?  or after long run?
<JoeSomebody> sludge if i thought it was the os fault, why woudl i say i am going to try again? :)
<sludge> fidin, it depends on the user in my opinion
<MorphyNOR> csmith1994: try the alternative driver, ndiswrapper
<Lungan> ryann, that gives me the same error
<JoeSomebody> are you guys reading eveerything i am saying or what?
<JoeSomebody> LOL
<Gieke> ryann , can i pm u?
<mostafa_> komputes: yeah I have used it I know what it can do
<usr13> !ndiswrapper | MorphyNOR
<csmith1994> MorphyNOR: I need the windows driver to do that
<ubottu> MorphyNOR: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fidin> csmith1994 it has 1gb of ram
<M30W> klown, this might lead to more!
<sal_> MorphyNOR, yup, that could work too.  this is not my chip, so i cant say for sure
<MorphyNOR> csmith1994: you can get that online
<mostafa_> komputes: but believe me when I add the .ISO file
<ryann> Gieke: i don't print from any of my linux boxes now that i think about it
<M30W> klown, thanks!
<csmith1994> fidin thats a gateway netbook right
<ryann> but i can test in a vm..
<klown> M30W, he is using a nvidia card, and the onboard card, but it may help some.
<ryann> hold on a second
<MorphyNOR> usr13?
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: no not everything only things I can understand
<mostafa_> komputes: it doesn't add that
<sludge> I thought u were saying you were through with ubuntu....my bad
<Guest83771> Can someone tell me how to get the original sources list for ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest83771> where can i d/l it from?
<froglet> is there still a website where you enter your region and it gives you a sources.list just for your area?
<JoeSomebody> anyway y'all have a good one and i shall try maybe next week, again the samba guys checked my config, (took an hour) said its ok
<fidin> csmith1994 gateway? it's an asus. and it's upgradable to 2gb. or do you mean gateway like in between?
<froglet> for example if I live in Idaho
<erUSUL> froglet: Use System>Admin..>softwere Sources
<froglet> it will give me some source.list close to me
<komputes> mostafa_: great, so point it to the iso, point it to the USB disk, format, select "Discard on shutdown" and make the Starup Disk. Done.
<csmith1994> fidin I'd just run ubuntu this has the same specs as a full fledged laptop
<usr13> MorphyNOR: Didn't you ask:  "is ndiswrapper still around?"
<erUSUL> froglet: in the first tab Download from: choose best server
<froglet> erUSUL: and if I messed up my original sources.list?
<klown> JoeSomebody, it may have been ok for a generic share, but there may be variables you arnt telling someone also :P
<MorphyNOR> usr13: yes, but I don't need help finding it ;)
<trism> Guest83771: you're just going to end up with a broken system if you just point your sources.list at karmic from a dapper install
<sal_> csmith1994, the bcmwl-kernel-source should be on the cd, if you enable cd as a source, you could load it that way
<csmith1994> fidin I meant gateway like the company I have a gateway netbook with those specs except for a 220gb hdd
<froglet> trism he told me he installed karmic
<usr13> MorphyNOR: Please forgive me for supplying unwanted information.
<csmith1994> sal_ i didnt use a cd I used the wubi installer
<froglet> he said 9.10 actually
<erUSUL> froglet: remove it. System>Admin..>softwere Sources should be able to regenrate it
<sal_> csmith1994, otherwise find a wire to plug into
<MorphyNOR> usr13: no problem :)
<froglet> erUSL thanks
<trism> froglet: his source.list list makes it look like a dapper install (plus he has hardy and karmic repos pasted on at the end)
<Lungan> Having som trouble installing flash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349198/
<froglet> trism: k
<sal_> csmith1994, well, your just asking for double trouble then .. ;-|
<csmith1994> sal_ i downloaded the windows installer from the website
<Guest83771> <----Very green noob
<sludge> fidin, I installed UNR on a netbook for the son of a co-worker.  Dual booted it with window xp that came with netbook.  After a week I called and asked him how it was going, he said I dont use the windows side the ubuntu is easier....so for him UNR is great.  My wife has full ubuntu and prefers that...on her dell mini.  Depends on user....the newer they are to linux and netbooks...I say go unr
<froglet> we are all green noobs sometime, I am still green
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: which command did you run?
<froglet> ribbit
<Guest83771> I'll try it out
<Guest83771> I hope i don't see you guys soon
<Guest83771> lol
<froglet> :)
<Lungan> MorphyNOR, Ive tried some different commands and get the same error
<csmith1994> so sal_ how would I go about fixing this without the cdc
<klown> im having an issue with any applets (other than videos) on webpages.  The applet doesnt work, and all it shows is a ugly green background.  Java, and icetea are both installed, anyone have any ideas?
<JoeSomebody> klown makes sense, i am new to ubuntu and linux , (2 or 3 months) so i wouldn't know , i do good just to give the helpers the correct information, and samba helpers are discouraged for me, but if you (or anyone) want to check my config or anything i can always reboot again
<klown> JoeSomebody, i dont know your entire story, if you want to give me an explanation of what is going on, ill try my best to help out
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: well from what you say it works fine but crashes so that can't be a config thing
<Gieke> could anyone please help me?
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody:  I run ubuntu 8.04 and have samba running for 3 months without a reboot with no problems
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: tried doing a dpkg purge?
<Gieke> my ubuntu manages to send printer things to my windows XP
<natewiebe13> very basic question.. does | seperate commands to run one before another ? (ex.: sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade . Where it would update, then once that is completed, it would do an upgrade?)
<JoeSomebody> yes works fine , maybe for days or weeks, then i am on an win box and can't access the sahares anymore
<Lungan> MorphyNOR, nope, how do I do that?
<Zwemshortventje> i'm installing the flash plugin for firefox, but it gets stuck at 89% at 'applying changes', what can i do? i'm using the ubuntu software center to install it
<JoeSomebody> i never get any errors on the linux box
<Gieke> but my printer messes everything up by printing all kinds of characters
<Slart> natewiebe13: nope.. that's a pipe.. it sends the output from one command to another
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: sudo dpkg --purge remove "flash"
<Gieke> zwemshort, heb je de wubi installer gebruikt?
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: put in whatever you tried to install in where it says "flash"
<Gieke> ik had dat probleem ook
<natewiebe13> Slart: okay.. is there a way to run one command, and when one is done it will run another
<Zwemshortventje> vm player
<Slart> natewiebe13: you can use stuff like ; to separate commands.. or && to only run the next command if the first is succesful
<fidin> sludge, well i'm not new to linux or ubuntu at all. i've been running normal ubuntu's on my  normal laptop for years. i guess i shouldnt use remix then
<JoeSomebody> samba guys looked at logs and saw possibly flaky hardware, but under xp it is always ok
<ShadeGris> Hola!! Como estan todos!?
<Zwemshortventje> ik kan ubuntu niet installeren als native os, heb ik al vaak geprobeerd
<sludge> <JoeSomebody> so linux to linux sharing works 100% of the time?
<BlouBlou> !es | ShadeGris
<Zwemshortventje> dus gebruik ik gewoon vm player
<ubottu> ShadeGris: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JoeSomebody> hardware cant be god in xp always and bad in linux can it?
<madPJKfan> hi everyone...
<natewiebe13> Slart: thanks
<Lungan> MorphyNOR, Still get the same error  Errors were encountered while processing: flashplugin-installer
<M30W> klown, i think it might, thanks man!
<Slart> natewiebe13: yes.. use ;   there's more info about this in "man bash"
<klown> JoeSomebody, does the drive you are connecting to, have updated firmware..i had an issue with my wd NAS just, dropping connection after a few weeks
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: okay, tried installing it via synaptics?
<Dr_Willis> ive gotten where i just use ssh and winscp to get stuff to/from windows/linux a lot of the time. Just easier to get going.
<madPJKfan> have somehow killed my NTFS hosted ubuntu - kernal panics - can't find the root filesystem
<JoeSomebody> asus p5gd1-vm p4 3ghz 1gb ram intel pro100 intregrated lan
<madPJKfan> anyone know how to fix?
<klown> M30W, hope it helps :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive had amazing issues with "nas" hard drives in the past. I dont even bother with them any more
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: I hate to ask but what version of Ubuntu are you running, you must have already told use.
<Slart> madPJKfan: ntfs hosted ubuntu?
<madPJKfan> via wubi
<madPJKfan> slart: dual boot wubi thing
<madPJKfan> where ubuntu lives in a windows folder
<Slart> madPJKfan: oh.. I've never messed with that.. sorry.. don't even know where to start troubleshooting that
<krymel> hi
<madPJKfan> slart: cheers
<JoeSomebody> klown drive is replacement new to system, got me thinking now
<JoeSomebody> klown checking it out ...
<Lungan> MorphyNOR, I get : E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<krymel> my question is regarding the infrastructure to host packages of the distro. When I want to host all packages of ubuntu lucid on a local http server to have a local shadow mirror copy - is there a howto or documentation how to do this?
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: where?
<Lungan> MorphyNOR, Synaptic
<klown> JoeSomebody, like i said, i dont know your story, and mine was with a standalone nas..might not be your problem, but there is plenty of things that could cause the connection to drop.
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: okay, hang on
<JoeSomebody> seagate ST3500418AS firmware CC37
<JoeSomebody> shoudl be ok on a replacement, but who knows
<MorphyNOR> Lungan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/365392
<sal_> !lucid | krymel
<ubottu> krymel: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<krymel> thats okay for me since I plan to develop for lucid
<JoeSomebody> sacarlson having a hard time reading everything i am using karmic, clean install
<Digmaster> Hello, is this channel a support channel for all things Ubuntu? I'm having issues with Firefox
<ikonia> Digmaster: if it's ubuntu - it's here
<krymel> (to overlay it and build a customized distro for my purposes)
<JoeSomebody> sludge, i only have 1 linux and 3 windows
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: I have had problems with Karmic and stick to hardy harown 8.04
<AIIID> what to do if everything is in grey/white music plays and only mouse is responsive?
<zachorr> Can I get some help?
<madPJKfan> slart: for what it's worth, seems to happen to others:  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1902709.html
<MorphyNOR> krymel: http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<Digmaster> Whenever I open firefox I get the standard "Firefox is already running in another window and not responding". I tried to uninstall it via the Ubuntu software center but this did not fix the problem.
<JoeSomebody> sacarlson if i use 8.04 can i update firefox?
<Digmaster> It does not have a process by the way
<krymel> thanks, MorphyNOR
<zachorr> I'm trying to triple boot my MacBook 2,1 running 10.6.2 and Windows XP with Karmic, but the wireless isn't working properly
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: but it's people like you that will make it work for me when you guys fix it.
<sski> Digmaster killall firefox
<Slart> madPJKfan: sounds like a nasty bug
<JoeSomebody> sacarlson not that it is real important
<klown> Digmaster, i had that issue when i opened the firefox that was installed with ubuntu, and then running the updated version..make sure you are running them from the same place for multiple instances.
<Digmaster> sski: firefox: no process found
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: firefox is another problem I have to stay with old to make my Ruby firewatir work
<Digmaster> klown: How would I do that?
<sski> install and run htop
<MorphyNOR> Digmaster: do ps -aux | grep firefox
<wilhart> what is a good player for kde i mean FULLHD movies
<madPJKfan> slart: it'll be an ntfs thingy - just about ready to blow it away and install full ubuntu - been going extremely well so far.
<MorphyNOR> wilhart: vlc
<klown> Digmaster, if you run one from the shortcut on the taskbar, make sure to run the next from there also.
<wilhart> MorphyNOR: it' scrambles and pouts
<Slart> wilhart: depending on your hardware if it can handle full hd or not.. vlc does a good job of it on my system
<wilhart> MorphyNOR: i'm trying mplayer
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: but yes I guess the latest firefox or mozilla runs on it
<wilhart> Slart: yea in windows7 it plays good
<Digmaster> MorphyNOR: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Digmaster> 1000      7244  0.0  0.0   7336   880 pts/0    S+   11:26   0:00 grep firefox
<MorphyNOR> wilhart: hw specs?
<HaRiTh> MorphyNOR: what's the purpose of the topic in hat link ? i don't understand it , sorry kinda noob here
<zachorr> I'm trying to triple boot my MacBook 2,1 running 10.6.2 and Windows XP with Karmic, but the wireless isn't working properly. Does anyone know how I might go about fixing it?
<wilhart> MorphyNOR: dualcore 2.3ghz
<madPJKfan> going to see if cleaning the NTFS partition with doze tools will cid it - be back later to report in one way or the other
<madPJKfan> *fix
<JoeSomebody> if my samba service stops (pretty sure it does) can a script be written to check every 5 minutes and start it up if needed? could some nice guy write me one? :)
<wilhart> MorphyNOR: should i use: xmga,xv,gl,gl2,xvidix, etc?
<wilhart> or xv
<madPJKfan> Joe: you want a cron job - shouldn't be too hard
<zachorr> I've also tried Ubuntu 9.04, the wireless would work for a moment and disconnect randomly
<Guest83771> Can Dansguardian prevent you from getting upgrades in Synaptic
<MorphyNOR> Digmaster: without the -
<madPJKfan> laters!
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: yes I"m sure you could if it totaly crashes you cold look at ps -a and make a bash script bring it up if it's no longer there
<llutz> JoeSomebody: would be better to find out _why_ samba stops working (if it does)
<Digmaster> MorphyNOR: 1000      7381  0.0  0.0   7336   876 pts/0    R+   11:28   0:00 grep firefox
<Guest83771> I still can't get the upgrades in Synaptic even with a new sources list
<Digmaster> Sorry I have no idea what this means
<SiDi> Hi. I'm looking for an audio converter that can turn wma into ogg and preserve tags. Does anyone know any by chance?
<Guest83771> I've tried diff servers and still no joy
<Slart> DigitalFlux: that's the process for the search you did.. ie the search tool finding itself
<JoeSomebody> llutz agreed, but how should i troubleshoot this further?
<Slart> ooops.. sorry DigitalFlux.. wrong nick
<Digmaster> Ill try uninstalling via synamptic Package Manenger
<llutz> JoeSomebody: increase logging verbosity, check logs
<MorphyNOR> Digmaster: then its not running mate
<Slart> Digmaster: that's the process for the search you did.. ie the search tool finding itself
<JoeSomebody> and i could have such a script anyway :)
<sski> firefox can be killed from gnome system monitor
<froglet> I removed ubuntu-netbook-remix and then rebooted but I still get the remix desktop and I do not want it.  Does anyone know how to get rid of it and get regular ubuntu desktop?
<eltume> where can I download a .deb version of docky for gnome-do?
<Digmaster> There is no process running for firefox
<Digmaster> It is still telling me there is one
<llutz> JoeSomebody: sure, something like "pgrep smbd || service samba restart" into your crontab
<wilhart> damn
<klown> Digmaster, try kill -9 7381
<wilhart> should i overlclock
<forceflow> froglet-> preferences -> switch desktop
<Digmaster> klown: No such process
<froglet> forceflow: ty I will try that
<froglet> ps ax | grep firefox
<Digmaster>  7499 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: I write bash scripts that reset my ADSL router when it crashes so I'm sure you can do the same with you samba
<froglet> you might have to logout then login again
<MorphyNOR> eltume: https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa maybe this will help
<misteralexander> I'm trying to use (learn) Vingre the Remote Desktop Viewer.  Can I use my desktop (9.10) to connect to my laptop (9.04), since they're on the same network?  It doesn't seem to be working, even though the help file says that's all there is to it.
<Digmaster> I'm going to restart and see if that fixes anything
<klown> im having an issue with any applets (other than videos) on webpages.  The applet doesnt work, and all it shows is a ugly green background.  Java, and icetea are both installed, anyone have any ideas?
<jose> hello
<zachorr> I'm trying to triple boot my MacBook 2,1 running 10.6.2 and Windows XP with Karmic, but the wireless isn't working properly. Does anyone know how I might go about fixing it? I've also tried Ubuntu 9.04, the wireless would work for a moment and disconnect randomly
<paissad-hp> i've chosen a banner for ssh, " /etc/ssh/sshd_banner ... but it does work, but i would like to know if it's possible to colorize it !
<JoeSomebody> sacarlson well somebody could. although i can do some stuff in windowsland, i cannot script in anything linux, i DO plan to learn
<jiohdi> has anyone gotten java from the sun site to actually work? it installs fine, but when you try to verify it, it says firefox is missing a plugin and cannot be installed
<krymel_> MorphyMOR: are you also familiar with creating own remixes?
<llutz> JoeSomebody: echo "*/5 *  * * *   root pgrep smbd || service samba restart" |tee  /etc/cron.d/smb-watchdog
<MorphyNOR> krymel: no, sorry
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: I havn't done much but bash is cool
<llutz> JoeSomebody: sudo chmod +x /etc/cron.d/smb-watchdog
<wilhart> great
<paulus68> Hi I did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 today and during this process Bind should be updated aswel however it hangs there and does nothing when trying to stop the bind deamon. what can I do to make sure ubuntu does the upgrade or to remove bind completly and start over from scratch
<sacarlson> ﻿JoeSomebody: ruby is even cooooler
<Jovial-Halgar> so ata pata and ide are the same thing?
<llutz> JoeSomebody:sorry, missing sudo:            echo "*/5 *  * * *   root pgrep smbd || service samba restart" |sudo tee  /etc/cron.d/smb-watchdog
<apanda> llutz: thanks for mentioning pgrep
<sski> ~/.mozilla/firefox save the profile  if you want try sudo apt-get purge firefox then delete .mozilla to try again
<krymel_> MorphyNOR: because this would be the next step for me ;) I would like to replace some things in the boot process and change much for X11 configuration
<JoeSomebody> llutz pasting that into a text file for my reboot
<llutz> apanda: all those pointless ps grep whatevers ;)
<punk> hi linuxeros
<misteralexander> I'm trying to use (learn) Vingre the Remote Desktop Viewer.  Can I use my desktop (9.10) to connect to my laptop (9.04), since they're on the same network?  It doesn't seem to be working, even though the help file says that's all there is to it.
<MorphyNOR> krymel: yeah, I've thought about it too, considering how many systems I install on a montly basis :P
<Gieke> how to disable postscript
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68:  what's that bind9?
<sacho_> on 9.04 - the whole system seems to hang consistently whenever I come back from work(wired connection) and switch to my wireless connection at home. How could I debug/solve this?
<punk> jamming
<paulus68> sacarlson: bind is a dns server
<punk> sacarlson, dns utils
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68: yes I use bind9
<firmW> hello guys!
<llutz> JoeSomebody: but as i said, i would focus on searching the issue bringing samba down
<Gieke> how to disable postscript?
<Gieke> it's about printing or so
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68: but I have it running on a ubuntu 9.1 and was working
<firmW> I habe Ubuntu and Vista installed on the same machine and now I decided to upgrade Vista for 7. Could someone help me about how to do that without loosing Ubuntu?
<paulus68> sacarlson: it's slow at this point and I get this error rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: timed out
<punk> firmW,  re install grub
<antonio_> Per la prima volta utilizzo questo programma, vedo cosa succede...
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68: is it set at default settings?
<paulus68> sacarlson: meaning?
<guntbert> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<punk> ubottu,  for spanish ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68: in ubuntu 9.1 I didn't change any configs just default.  in ubuntu 8.04 I have custom stuf
<firmW> punk, first I format c then install win 7 on it then reinstall grub?
<Pici> !es | punk
<ubottu> punk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eddym> hey guys i'm accessing ubuntu via usb because i lost my mbr but i made a copy on my internal hd but not sure how to get to it.. can any1 help?
<JoeSomebody> llutz yes that woudl be better of course , i did a bios & cpu upgrade today, rebooted into xp and plan to do more testing in both OS to be sure, going to a gb lan card soon too
<punk> ubottu,  i can help but mi inglish its so much bad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paulus68> sacarlson: how to check if its set to default?
<punk> ubottu,  for finish instalation win 7 re install grub
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68: well you should know did you just install it or did you make mods
<apanda> llutz tell me about it.. atm i'm running a script every half hour that does about 5 ps aux | grep ... | wc -l ; i can change that now :p
<paulus68> sacarlson: I installed it customised in 8.10 and then upgraded to 9.10
<sacarlson> ﻿paulus68: oh ok so maybe the configs aren't compatible?  I never moved my configs from 8.04
<MorphyNOR> punk: where do you live?
<llutz> apanda: pgrep just greps processlist for patterns and gives pid if its finds pattern. depends on your needs if you can replace your construct with it
<troppodel> hi there
<punk> MorphyNOR,  a live in maroc guy
<MorphyNOR> marocco?
<punk> i*
<punk> yes
<gustavoo> hi
<MorphyNOR> hmm
<llutz> apanda: so to count all running firefox-instances: "pgrep firefox|wc -l"
<Gieke> ok, anyone knows how to print without postscript?
<Gieke> answer even if u don't
<wilhart> is there a program like CPU-Z for windows7 to ubuntu
<troppodel> somebody has used gdm2 with animated xplash or login screen?
<MorphyNOR> punk: what is your native language?
<apanda> yes i will be able to i think :) thanks :D
<wilhart> perlmon?? dunno how to get it
<punk> MorphyNOR,  spanish and arabic
<apanda> but im such a linux newbie that i didnt manage to get the ps aux output assigned to a variable properly so i could grep it later
<MorphyNOR> punk: tried asking your question in #ubuntu-es ?
<gustavoo> i need some help, i've use fsck.ext3 in a ext2 partition, and all the system root was turned to "lost+found", is there any way to restore it to the original tree?
<Tiggers> im having problems opening a file
<apanda> thats why i'm running it 5 times ;)
<punk> MorphyNOR,  thanks :)
<likedudewut> When attempting to mount an encrypted file container with TrueCrypt: http://pastebin.com/m7772990f  This problem started after a Live CD session crashed while the volume was mounted.
<Tiggers> `initialize': No such file or directory - "/home/mark/src-new/ruby/mass-text-analyzer/bar.txt" (Errno::ENOENT)
<llutz> apanda: like VAR=$(pgrep pattern) ?
<eddym> guys can any1 help me with mbr?
<Tiggers> even though the file is clearly there
<apanda> let me try that llutz
<ShadeGris> Hola grande anormales de mierda como esta!?
<Tiggers> oh ahaha woops wrong channel
<troppodel> MorphyNOR, I'm italian but on ubuntu-it somebody can help me can I ask u a info?
<troppodel> MorphyNOR, can't help me s
<llutz> apanda: but  as i said, it only gives PIDs or nothing back
<punk> MorphyNOR,  where re u from ?
<MorphyNOR> punk: Norway
<MorphyNOR> troppodel: I don't understand italian :)
<punk> oh nice
<troppodel> MorphyNOR, :) I know I trying to speak en for that
<Jovial-Halgar> what about could you get sata to usb
<naxa> hi mateys! I would like to build GTK+ on my 9.10. However, I've never built a big project like this before, unfortunately. So i'm a complate noob. I got a hint that I should use jhbuild. ok so jhbuild says to me "ImportError: No module named jhbuild" (just this, no .main or .commands, etc). I understand that it's missing it's python module but what now? isn't there a more up to date tool for building GTK+ since the ubuntu section of the
<naxa>  jhbuild docs is 2 years old.
<guntbert> punk: please no chatter - this channel is for ubuntu support
<troppodel> MorphyNOR, have u any info about animated xplash with gdm2?
<MorphyNOR> troppodel: no, sorry
<punk> guntbert,  oks :=)
<troppodel> MorphyNOR, no problem thanx
<guntbert> punk: :)
<troppodel> somebody else?
<Jovial-Halgar> would windows be able to read from usb if the filesystem in ext3
<MorphyNOR> Jovial-Halgar: no
<Halitech> Jovial-Halgar, not unless you have installed third party tools
<sacarlson> ﻿naxa: if your a noob you might want to try glade with python or perl or ruby,  you can make cool window evirments with them quicker
<naxa> sacarlson, my intention is to rewrite the gtkfilechooser code for myself
<vfen> where does pidgin logs goes?
<froglet> guest my xchat crashed
<wilhart> is there a program for ubuntu that shows fan speed and processor heat ?
<apanda> llutz my plan was to do a ps aux once and then grep it 5 times. i assume that is more efficient than using pgrep 5x with different strings? the problem with my plan was that when i assigned the ps aux output to a variable that it lost the linebreaks and was as such no longer very useful
<naxa> sacarlson, if I've got to the point when I can build GTK+ that's okay, I think I'll manage the rest :)
<guntbert> !info gkrellm | wilhart
<sacarlson> ﻿naxa:  I'm not sure what the filechooser does but the user interface can be writen with glade that uses gtk
<ubottu> wilhart: gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 758 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<wilhart> not gkrellm
<MorphyNOR> vfen: somewhere within /var/
<naxa> sacarlson, ok. I mean my intention is to modify GNOME itself and not to write an app with ui
<guntbert> vfen: you could look in ~/.pidgin (or so...)
<naxa> sacarlson, the problem is just that I'm a complete noob. :) anyway, thanks for the hint! :)
<sacarlson> ﻿naxa:  oh ok you just want to modify a work in progress cool
<kriss3d> Hi people. Is there a special ubuntu for MAC or ? I burned a disc for my uncle who has a mac-somthing but he just mailed me saying it wont boot
<hackel> Whenever I press ALT-F* or Alt-left arrow, I get switched to another VT, as if the control key is stuck down.  Any ideas what might be causing this or how to solve it?
<naxa> sacarlson, yeah that's the case. however, I'm stuck with this build-helper tool...
<apanda> did you try to boot it at home kriss3d?
<wilhart> i need CPU TEMP and MHZ
<sacarlson> ﻿naxa: well I have only little expeirence with gui software but glade was the way to go when I did
<kriss3d> apanda:  yeah but only on a regular PC.. that worked like a charm
<M30W> What multi-protocol AIM client do you guys use? I want to try out a few.
<likedudewut> When attempting to mount an encrypted file container with TrueCrypt: http://pastebin.com/m7772990f  This problem started after a Live CD session crashed while the volume was mounted.
<naxa> sacarlson, I see. will try it :)
<MorphyNOR> M30W: pidgin, empathy?
<Ov3rf10w> M30W, pidgin
<sacarlson> ﻿naxa: sometimes it's better to take smaller steps
<llutz> apanda: you can use "pgrep 'word1|word2|word3'"
<Legendario> does anyone here play America's Army?
<M30W> Yeah, i've used both... Are they pretty much the best i'm gonna get? I got spoiled to digsby
<Legendario> Can anyone help me with that?
<Legendario> can't get on any servers
<eddym> MorphyNOR, can you help me out with mbr?
<naxa> sacarlson, it's sure but it's a thing what is bothering me for years now. I finally decided to "fix" it. :)
<PrototypeX29A> Legendario: you just have to enlisten and kill some arabs
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿naxa: but for all I know maybe gtk++ has tools like glade by now
<apanda> ok was just making sure kriss3d, i cant answer your question definitively, but you should probably state what kind of mac it was ;)
<MorphyNOR> eddym: what was the problem?
<Legendario> PrototypeX29A, it tells me to enable punkbuster, but it is enabled
<PrototypeX29A> oh it is a computer game?
<kriss3d> apanda:  yeah ty i just mailed him asking exactly what kind it is
<apanda> llutz i'm checking for 5 different server iterations which i then restart if they are not running, i suppose "or" doesnt work well there :)
<PrototypeX29A> Legendario: sorry, my bad
<llutz> apanda: true
<eddym> MorphyNOR, was working fine made a backup from clonezilla.. however, my xp went automatically into factory restore... so, it lost the mb on the internal drive... however, before this happend i did make a mbr-backup in my home folder i believe not sure how to navigate to it
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: google: ubuntu wine americas army punkbuster workaround
<poseidon> Is there a way I can make it so that when I plug headphones into my laptop the laptop speakers are disabled and all audio is played thogh myhadphones?
<Gieke> isn't that standard?
<iceroot> poseidon: that is normaly done by the hardware
<Gieke> my pc does that
<eddym> MorphyNOR, so i need to save the mbr to my usb and then launch it while i have a live cd i guess
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, i am not using wine. I am playing with the native linux version
<janedoe> is there a graphic (eg ncurses) parted, like gparted but for command line, like server edition
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: is that still around?
<Digmaster1> I restarted the system, uninstalled firefox via synamptic package manenger, and reinstalled it via the Ubuntu software center. Its still giving me "Firefox is already running in a different process"
<MorphyNOR> eddym: hmm, I don't know how to fix it
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, it isn't???? I don't know. I have it installed
<Nest_shkodrani> anyone have chips  for sale
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: the linux client.... that is
<sacarlson> ﻿janedoe: fdisk is the only one I know
<kriss3d> my laptop does that too.. in vista it would have a seperate control for that.. so if i have to turn up the sound when using earphones it wont blow the speakers when i pull out the plug
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, yes. the linux client. That's the one I installed
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: I dont doubt you, but... is it a new version?
<wilhart> my sensors cant find fan speed and voltage and stuff
<Digmaster1> In attempting to install more firefox things : W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.5-dev_3.5.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1_amd64.deb
<Digmaster1>   404  Not Found
<Digmaster1> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.0-dev_3.5.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1_all.deb
<Digmaster1>   404  Not Found
<FloodBot4> Digmaster1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Digmaster1> I can't due to no firefox
<janedoe> sacarlson: its command style, rather than graphic too.  was hoping to find something like gparted
<F1R3WALL> helm me plase
<F1R3WALL>  aty re
<F1R3WALL> [20:09] <AK__47> H
<Rewt`> ?
<F1R3WALL> wtf
<guntbert> Digmaster1: installing/uninstalling usually doesn't help - please open a terminal and type ps aux| grep -i firefox
<Rewt`> got ftpA
<janedoe> sacarlson: ah cfdisk!
<Rewt`> ftp?
<sacarlson> ﻿janedoe: seems like it was a question answer thing fdisk
<Rewt`> I missed the original issue
<Digmaster1> guntbert: 1000      4719  0.0  0.0   7336   900 pts/0    R+   12:02   0:00 grep -i firefox
<F1R3WALL> Helm me Please
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, I don't believe so... I think it's 2.5
<PrototypeX29A> lol the ubuntu-paste has highlighting for Befunge?!
<MorphyNOR> guntbert: we've been through that already, ff is not running on his computer
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: ahhh.. okay
<shazbot> Can bad sectors on a hard drive cause random hard freezes?
<Rewt`> sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<Digmaster1> I'll try that
<guntbert> Digmaster1: MorphyNOR ah I see
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, hummm, I am searching here and linux client have been discontinued... I didn't know that
<Digmaster1> Firefox still returns "Firefox is already open in a different window"
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, any chances of having it working?
<Rewt`> zombied process?
<Rewt`> FF has zombied for me in the past
<Digmaster1> I rebooted and it still gives me the error
<apanda> i firefox using a pid file?
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: well, I dont see why it shouldn't work in there still are 2.5 servers around
<luisgmarine> anyone feel nerdy for listening to ubuntu podcasts
<apanda> is*
<wilhart> why does my CPU voltage unknown and +3.3V, +5V +12V -12V -5V Fan1 Fan2 Fan3 unknown
<wilhart> mainboard temp unknown
<Rewt`> tried killall firefox ?
<wilhart> cpu temp unknown
<Digmaster1> Yep, tried that
<naxa> bye
<Digmaster1> no process found
<Legendario> MorphyNOR, I'm having a problem with punkbuster
<Rewt`> and it happens right after login ?
<sacarlson> ﻿shazbot:  it might make it pause and time out but should return at some point.  freez is normaly memory problems
<Digmaster1> It sure does, right after I boot firefox
<odmikes> Yo
<HaRiTh> Digmaster1: why don't you search for the errors on the web ? or ubuntuforums ?
<Digmaster1> Can't get online without firefox
<Digmaster1> right?
<Rewt`> oh.. so it's messing up right after you load ff
<Rewt`> you can
<odmikes> Кто-то говорит по-русски
<odmikes> ?
<Rewt`> FF is just a web browser
<HaRiTh> hold on
<Rewt`> google chrome is available, too
<Digmaster1> Yes, but is there another webbrowser that works?
<Digmaster1> oh, awesome
<HaRiTh> Digmaster1: what are the errors exactly ?
<guntbert> Digmaster1: you can use other browsers too - but try to rename ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Rewt`> and opera
<Rewt`> and nautulis
<Rewt`> there are many
<wilhart> pst
<Legendario> MorphyMOR, can u help me with that?
<hat> Digmaster1,  opera
<Digmaster1> "Firefox is already running in a different windows." and so on
<guntbert> !ru | odmikes
<ubottu> odmikes: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MorphyNOR> Legendario: no, sorry
<wilhart> anyone??
<Rewt`> Digmaster1: I would reboot, then use apt-get to upgrade firefox
<Digmaster1> I'll try that Rewt
<hat> what was your question wilhart?
<Legendario> MorphyMOR, thanks anyways
<sacarlson> ﻿Digmaster1: when firefox would crash on some sites chrome seemed to stay open but I still like firefox better
<eddym> MorphyNOR, how do i get to my interal drive where my home directory is
<MorphyNOR> eddym: mount it
<Rewt`> I always keep a secondary browser handy
<MorphyNOR> !mount | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Rewt`> wilhart: I missed your question. What was it?
<wilhart> why does my CPU voltage unknown and +3.3V, +5V +12V -12V -5V Fan1 Fan2 Fan3
<wilhart> mainboard temp unknown
<wilhart> cpu temp unknown
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: #/home/eddym
<shazbot> Can bad sectors on a hard drive cause random hard freezes/lockups?
<MorphyNOR> wilhart: maybe your hw does not have temp.sensors?
<wilhart> MorphyNOR: heh works in windows7
<Rewt`> wilhart: how old is your system?
<Kronch> Hi all
<Rewt`> hey Kronch
<meowsus> Say i ran: sudo gedit xorg.conf from my terminal. Ubuntu opens a gedit window thats bound to the terminal window, so that when gedit is closed the terminal becomes accessable again. Is there a way to open gedit without the bind to term?
<sacarlson> ﻿shazbot: you might try clean the conectors on the memory chips.  I got my old computer back up and working after frez problems
<guntbert> wilhart: did you install lm-sensors?
<sacarlson> ﻿shazbot:  frezz is not lickly a hard drive problem
<guntbert> !gksudo | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wilhart> guntbert: nope
<shazbot> sacarlson: alright cool i'll try that
<guntbert> wilhart: you'll need them I guess
<wilhart> guntbert: ok need i restart ?
<eddym> sacarlson,  that is under terminal but i need drive info right where mbr  is /dev/sda
<Digmaster1> Update didn't work
<guntbert> wilhart: don't know
<Slart> meowsus: and add a & at the end will get you the terminal prompt back again
<meowsus> guntbert, GOOD TO KNOW, haha
<HaRiTh> Digmaster1: did you try "killall firefox-bin"
<meowsus> Slart, thanks!
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: oh I thought you wanted you home directory,  you want the boot disk?
<Rewt`> Digmaster1: any error reported?
<Digmaster1> HaRiTh: No process found
<Digmaster1> Rewt` says "404 file not found"
<eddym> sacarlson, i need my home directory but from that drive let me paste bin it
<Rewt`> Digmaster1: what did you type in to update it?
<guntbert> Digmaster1: did you rename the firefox-folder?
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿eddym:   you can do a #mount   to see were your root drive is mounted
<Digmaster1> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<daffy> bsr comment faire pour rejoindre ubuntu.fr merci
<Digmaster1> I never renamed the firefox folder
<root> what is the ubuntu equivilent to 'inittab' on a redhat system?
<Digmaster1> Heres the error Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main gdm 2.28.1-0ubuntu2
<Digmaster1>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<Digmaster1> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdm/gdm_2.28.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<Rewt`> Digmaster1: just a thought... have you updated your source list?
<MorphyNOR> Digmaster1: hmm I believe the "firefox is running app" is stuck in something, try looking for it and figure out where it gets its info from
<guntbert> Digmaster1: I suggested: try to rename ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Digmaster1> Rewt` how do I update my source list
<Guest58415> is there a inittab equivilent in ubuntu?
<Digmaster1> guntbert:A Ill try to rename it
<Guest58415> i need to have a mount script run at startup
<eddym> sacarlson, here is the pastebin my backup of mbr should be on my home dir http://pastebin.com/m32c566bf
<sacarlson> ﻿ eddym:  with #mount  you can see what disk /home/xxxx is located
<Digmaster1> Where do I find ~/.mozilla/firefox?
<eddym> sacarlson, its on the first internal drive with 320 gigs
<Guest58415> Digmaster1: /home/{user}/.mozilla/firefox
<eddym> sacarlson, runnning from external usb bczuz grub is missing ;-X
<llutz> Guest58415: why not using fstab?
<Guest58415> or just type in 'cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<the-code> /dns $nick(#,$rand(1,$nick(#,0)))
<meowsus> Heres another question. From terminal i can run tons of commands. These commands are links to programs located around the filesystem. How can i find the location of the program file that's connected to the command.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Digmaster1, ~ is the home folder
<Digmaster1> oh, thanks
<Guest58415> llutz: because im running off a usb drive and it resets the fstab after each power off
<sacarlson> eddym: ok now give me the #mount command so we can see what drive it's on
<meowsus> For example. Where is 'gedit' or 'nvidia-settings' located within the filesystem? How can i find this for any program i run?
<wilhart> still cant' see those sensors
<Digmaster1> I renamed firefox
 * BaCkTrAck Hi GuYs
<eddym> sacarlson, not sure of the mount cmd?
<Digmaster1> Renaming firefox worked!
<hat> dose this work for windows 7 http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: man mount
<kriss3d> BaCkTrAck:  hi there.. another fellow BT user i see
<llutz> Guest58415: since ubuntu swaps to upstart, theres no inittab anymore.
<Guest58415> meowsus: try 'sudo updatedb;locate {programname}'
<eddym> sacarlson, ok did mount
<Digmaster1> Thank you everyone who helped, renaming firefox seems to have done thi tricks, thanks
<eddym> sacarlson, then waht dir?
<Guest58415> llutz: where is the upstart confi at?
<MorphyNOR> Digmaster1: great :)
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym:  the one that has the /home   directory
<trism> meowsus: or just which gedit; which nvidia-settings
<Digmaster1> Only problem is a Lost all my addons and saved passwords
<llutz> Guest58415: good question... /etc/event.d holds some, but i don't really know, sorry
<MorphyNOR> eddym: you have to define that in the mount command
<Guest58415> or what trism said
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: remind you the /home is just your personal files , text files , pics ext....
<n00bish> well thats going to be annoying :(
<eddym> sacarlson, i didnt mount b4 thats why im having probs
<eddym> sacarlson, that is where i placed my mbr-backup
<wilhart> my sensors doesnt work!!!! i insatlled lm_sensors but still not working
<MorphyNOR> eddym: you said you've lost your mbr? did you try to fix it using the live cd?
<Milp> Hey guys, i got a screen that lists some stuff and then it goes ~ every line until it says 'END', how do i close this screen without cancelling the whole application?
<guntbert> meowsus: use which gedit
<Pici> Milp: press q
<eddym> MorphyNOR, no you need to go intro recovery mode with live cd?
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: oh ok  well if that's were you put it that's where it should be
<MorphyNOR> Milp: ctrl+z I think ;)
<n00bish> Milp: or run it with a & at the end of it
<guntbert> Digmaster1: you can copy them back - piece per piece
<eddym> sacarlson, right just need to mount it and find it thanks
<hat> anybody?
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: cool good luck
<Milp> pici morphynor n00bish thanks guys :D
<eddym> sacarlson, thanks lol
<eddym> sacarlson, once i mount how do i navigate via places?
<wilhart> anyone?
<n00bish> eddym: 'cd'
<Digmaster1> Achally I just moved the folder from my windows7 partition (The part contianing the profile) into mozillia/firefox and its working fine
<n00bish> wilhart, huh?
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym: just cd to the directory you mounted it
<Digmaster1> guntbert: So no loss it seems
<wilhart> my sensors doesnt work!!!! i insatlled lm_sensors but still not working
<guntbert> Digmaster1: just as well - congrats
<n00bish> wilhart: i got nothing on that. never used it
<eddym> guys is there a recovery mode for mbr with live cd?
<newbie123abc> hello world!
<n00bish> i think it is like 'grub --install' or something
<newbie123abc> how can a lock a package version, without synaptic?
<n00bish> but grub isn't my speciality so i dont know
<n00bish> newbie123abc: lock?
<llutz> newbie123abc:sudo aptitude hold package
<recmajkemi> how can i set that font size in firefox menus is smaller
<newbie123abc> llutz: and about must i put on?
<sacarlson> ﻿eddym:  normaly boot stuff is on /boot  dir the mbr is just the first sector of the boot disk
<newbie123abc> llutz: sorry, version number
<jatt> anyone using Ubuntu One with 9.10?
<eddym> sacarlson, right the first 512
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿eddym:  and yes I think the live cd can fix the mbr of the boot disk
<llutz> newbie123abc: that will set package in actual version on hold
<eddym> sacarlson, checking www
<guntbert> !anyone | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wilhart> dang
<MorphyNOR> jatt: I'm sure someone does ;)
<guntbert> jatt: but you might like #ubuntuone too
<jatt> hm.
<n00bish> i use ubuntu30.1.25 :P
<jatt> guntbert: thanks.
<n00bish> because im from the future... i should have looked up some old lottery numbers before i came back... crap
<n00bish> ok, time to go for a smoke and readup on the upstart application so i can get some crap to run at startup
<n00bish> later all
<luisgmarine> is there a command to find out you current ubuntu version?
<guntbert> luisgmarine: lsb_release -a
<luisgmarine> guntbert: is there one that prints out if it's 32 or 64 bit?
<llutz> luisgmarine: uname -m
<guntbert> luisgmarine: uname -a
<luisgmarine> perfect, thanks
<luisgmarine> the both of you =)
<guntbert> luisgmarine: np - some questions simply attract their answers :-)
<sacarlson> ok I did enuf damage for one night.  hope I didn't crash more than 4 computers.  you all have a happy new year.  good night.
<recmajkemi> how is the utility that is offered when system is out of space called?
 * BaCkTrAck Hi ALlll
<luisgmarine> guntbert: yeah I had uname -a but I didn't have an example of what a 64-bit kernel would look like, but thanks =)
<MorphyNOR> sacarlson: happy new year :)
<guntbert> luisgmarine: you *could* have asked - but you obviously found out yourself - congrats
<Bookman> Has anyone gotten XPlane Demo to install?  I get ./XPlane_Demo: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
 * FiReA|| heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
 * FiReA|| heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Pici> FiReA||: Please don't do that.
<FiReA||> Pici
<FiReA||> but
<FiReA||> i need help
<FiReA||> wtf is going on
<FiReA||> ???
<Pici> FiReA||: Then ask your question.
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FiReA||> ok
<FiReA||> bobobob
<FiReA||> ca rrop qimi
<FiReA||> qe je rte
<FloodBot4> FiReA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FiReA||> te qifsha motren
<FiReA||> po hec me ndihmo
<Pici> !en | FiReA||
<Hilikus> how can i have the stat command give me a file size in MB instead of bytes?
<animuson> i just installed the ubuntu-9.04-x86 on my vps and it cannot connect to anything...
<ubottu> FiReA||: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FiReA||> Pici
<FiReA||> Pici
<FiReA||> are you here
<FloodBot4> FiReA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FiReA||> help me now
<gerrh> hello there. i have an interesting phenomena going on here. on all my windows boxes i can connect to any web server on the interwebs, but on my ubuntu laptop i can't get any response. if i run windows in a vm on the ubuntu laptop, facebook works. any thoughts?
<Pici> FiReA||: This channel is english only, for help in other languages please see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FiReA||> :@:@:@:@
<chrisw_> How do I set the speed of my NIC with ubuntu GUI?
<Hilikus> gerrh: do you have a firewall?
<gerrh> i've tried different browsers too, nothing seems to untangle this mess
<gerrh> Hilikus, not that is configured to do anything like this
<Ninjix> chrisw_: try ethtool from the command line
<chrisw_> I tried setting my NIC speed with this and it failed: sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<Hilikus> gerrh: are you sure youre not blocking outbound http?
<guntbert> Hilikus: use ls -lh instead
<animuson> when i try to apt-get update it fails - cannot resolve any hosts
<FiReA||> Pici
<FiReA||> o rrop qim
<FiReA||> te qiva motren
<FiReA||> po fol
<FiReA||> Pici
<FloodBot4> FiReA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FiReA||> speak here
<chrisw_> Ninjix: here is my error:   Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument
<FiReA||> hey
<FiReA||> Pici
<FiReA||> 1 min
<FiReA||> prv
<FiReA||> plz
<FloodBot4> FiReA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gerrh> Hilikus, i haven't done anything to do that.
<Seeker`> FiReA||: stop, now
<FiReA||> Seeker`
<FiReA||> fuck off
<FiReA||> se te qiva motren
<FloodBot4> FiReA||: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<squiddy> hi, how do i check md5 hash for a file in ubuntu ?
<Ninjix> chrisw_: why do you have the "-s" in front of your interface?
<llutz> squiddy: md5sum
<guntbert> !md5sum | squiddy
<ubottu> squiddy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<squiddy> thanks, all :)
<animuson> when i try to apt-get update it fails - could not resolve for everything
<chrisw_> Ninjix: is that not the syntax
<Ninjix> chrisw_: oh. you are trying to force it to change.
<Milp> hm theres an ssh daemon running on my server, i know that, but i have no idea on which port, how do i find out from outside?
<llutz> Milp: nmap host
<gerrh> Hilikus, it was working, when i went to the loo and returned it didn't. makes absolutely no sense. :>
<chrisw_> Ninjix: correct, it didnt autoset to Gb
<llutz> Milp: default is port 22
<Milp> llutz i cant access the machine, i have only windows machines here, default port wont work :(
<F1R3WALL> Can anyone helm me with sum chips for facebook
<llutz> Milp: there are portscanners available for win too :)
<guntbert> !ot | F1R3WALL
<ubottu> F1R3WALL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wilhart> my sensors doesnt work! i insatlled lm_sensors but still not working
<hagi> hi does someone has a idea how to push mails from exchange to googlemail ? Like a imap e-mail proxy account ;)
<kisanri> any bootloader expert_
<wilhart> i need to see my cpu temp
<Milp> llutz good idea, didnt think of that
<llutz> Milp: http://nmap.org/download.html
<Milp> llutz found an online portscanner already :)
<Ninjix> chrisw_: is your switch in auto negotiation?
<melik> are there any tools that manage eucalyptus on ubuntu server?
<chrisw_> Ninjix: yes
<melik> similiar to landscape
<kriss3d> does anyone here have installed ubuntu on a MAC ?
<squiddy> where is xorg.conf on karmic ?
<Ninjix> chrisw_: what happens if you just try changing the speed?
<kisanri> I cant find bootloader after installing windows
<Oneliner> kisandri; windows removes bootloader
<T3> squiddy: /etc/X11/
<llutz> squiddy: theres no by default
<kisanri> yes
<Zerro> why are my videos tinted blue
<Oneliner> in order to dual boot its 1st windows and 2nd ubuntu
<soupsandwiches> Hi there. Can anyone tell me how to edit init string in network manager. Ubuntu 8.1
<squiddy> T3: i cant find it
<kisanri> I tryed some guide to get it back, but I only get a commandline
<squiddy> llutz: no by default ?
<guntbert> !recovergrub | kisanri did you see
<llutz> squiddy: xorg doesn't need it anymore in most cases. create one if you need to make changes
<sauramon> hello
<Seeker`> Zerro: sounds like your "hue" setting is wrong
<_ganymede> squiddy: places>>search>>filesystem>>xorg.conf
<squiddy> llutz: ok i got it, thanks
<Purpley> Hey guys is there a VNC program to host a server for linux? Thats a GUI preferably
<guntbert> !grubrepair | kisanri did you see
<ubottu> kisanri did you see: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wilhart> my sensors doesnt work! i insatlled lm_sensors but still not working,  i need to see my cpu temp.
<guntbert> !vnc | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kisanri> Thanks for the links
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: Perhaps you could do what you need in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d.
<animuson> i cannot resolv anything from my server, how do i fix this???
<clock> hello, is it possible to configure an ISATAP client in Ubuntu?
<guntbert> animuson: are talking about name resolution?
<animuson> i cant use apt-get at all, everything returns could not resolve
<Ninjix> chrisw_: did that work?
<guntbert> animuson: !pastebin the output of such a command please
<animuson> http://pastebin.com/m26989781
<navidhg> Hello everyone
<skulls_> hello
<soupsandwiches>  rob_p: Thanks! That directory contains only a file calle 01ifupdown! How do I go about altering init string settings here?
<wam> wooot. Why must I use linux for 13 years before realizing that noatime is _the_ performance helper on my desktop? I considered it for servers, but for the desktop? I can have 100% iowait without any impact on usability!
<guntbert> !who | animuson
<recmajkemi>  how to deselect, at instalation selected option to share my data with lunux comunity?
<ubottu> animuson: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<navidhg> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zamba> does a cups client exist for windows?
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: vi, pico, nano, etc.  In short, use your favorite editor!  :-)
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: What are you trying to do?  What do you want to change?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, can virtualbox-ose run amd64 version of OS?
<skulls_> zamba yes i think so =D
<Flamekebab> How would I force fsck to run at boot time with the -c parameter to check for bad blocks?
<guntbert> animuson: ok its a network problem - check your ip address - what gives ip ad?
<dvinchiperra> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<zamba> skulls_: why the laughing?
<dvinchiperra> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dvinchiperra_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<FloodBot4> dvinchiperra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<llutz> zamba: not needed for printing, http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<FloodBot4> dvinchiperra_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<CShadowRun> someone has a large vocabulary.
<FloodBot4> swe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zamba> llutz: ok, thanks..
<soupsandwiches> rob_p: on that file? Thanks buddy:)
<Flamekebab> How would I force fsck to run at boot time with the -c parameter to check for bad blocks?
<skulls_> zamba i dont know
<animuson> guntbert: u mean what are my ip addresses?
<csmith1994> hi
<guntbert> animuson: yes
<animuson> guntbert: 69.162.117.102 & 69.162.117.103
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: I guess we're not communicating... I don't know what you are trying to do/change so I can't provide any further assistance.
<csmith1994> i have a problem with my wireless card. I have a bcm4312. I am aware that it is unsupported and I was wondering if there was anyway to fix it. I have installed b43 and it didn't work can someone help me find the windows driver so I can use ndiswrapper with it
<guntbert> animuson: now ping -c1 8.8.8.8
<navidhg> google it
<navidhg> csmith1994: google it
<guntbert> !google | navidhg
<ubottu> navidhg: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mneptok> !google > navidhg
<ubottu> navidhg, please see my private message
<navidhg> ok
<animuson> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m62c38ad5
<squiddy> csmith1994: use broadcom-sta driver for bcm4312
<csmith1994> squiddy where could i find that
<Flamekebab> I can't umount the root file system to run a bad blocks check unless I do it at boot (my laptop doesn't have a disc drive, so I can't use a livecd)
<Flamekebab> So how do I use forcefsck to run as -c ?
<edbian> Can someone explain to me why when i'm editing this picture I made that I now can't add any new colors to it?
<edbian> in gimp
<kcj1993> how do I record video from a web cam without massive lag?
<soupsandwiches> rob_p: I'm trying to alter the init string setting to the one recomended by my service provider for my USB modem
<guntbert> animuson: so your network is configured ok - it seems to be a problem of name resolution only - please pastebin /etc/resolv.cfg
<mneptok> Flamekebab: use usb-creator to create a USB startup volume and boot off that
<squiddy> csmith1994: apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<scala> hi
<Flamekebab> mneptok, no can do, my laptop is too old for that
<csmith1994> I dont have an alternate internet connection
<llutz> Flamekebab: apply changes to /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh
<animuson> guntbert: there is no resolv.cfg, theres a resolv.conf and a resolvconf folder
<csmith1994> squiddy I'm on windows right now I don't have an alternate internet connection I can use on ubuntu
<Flamekebab> llutz, I'll try that
<gerrh> hello there. i have an interesting phenomena going on here. on all my windows boxes i can connect to any web server on the interwebs, but on my ubuntu laptop i can't get any response. if i run windows in a vm on the ubuntu laptop, facebook works. i'm not running a firewall locally and the one firewall i do have running haven't been changed since long before this started happening. i can ping facebook.com and it responds, but still no go in firefox, o
<gerrh> pera or links. any thoughts?
<ikonia> gerrh: check the dns settings on your ubuntu machine
<guntbert> animuson: sorry - I always use <tab> completion so I never remember the correct names - please /etc/resolv.conf
<kcj1993> hello
<scala> got a small prob after installing wine under 9.10. : apt-get tries to install some fonts that can not be retrieved. any hint how i can stop it?
<gerrh> ikonia, points to the same server as all other boxes on the lan
<ikonia> gerrh: check it can use it though
<Bookman> Anybody have XPlane installed?  If so, how did you do it?
<gerrh> ikonia, check it can use it?
<csmith1994> squiddy I need to know how to install those drivers without an alternate internet connection
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: What change does your provider want to to make?  Depending on what it is, there may be a more appropriate place to add it.
<animuson> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m1172bb4c
<squiddy> csmith1994: download these: fakeroot_1.12.4ubuntu1_i386, dkms_2.1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all, bcmwl-kernel-source_5.10.91.9+bdcom-0ubuntu4_i386, patch_2.5.9-5_i386 on packages.ubuntu.com
<csmith1994> k and then install them
<csmith1994> squiddy install them all then what?
<scala>  for example, this font: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<guntbert> animuson: do you run your own name server
<paulus68> ikonia:  I run bind on my server and when I start it I get this error message  rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: timed out however everything continues to work but hate that failure message
<Guest6798> Good evenings. I've got a little problem with Ubuntu 9.10. I'm trying it from the live cd but the internet connection does not work properly. I can connect to google.fr, but that is all. No other website works, so I think it may be a DNS problem. I checked the settings (DHCP) and compared them to another computer which runs xubuntu 9.04 - I saw no difference. Has anybody an idea about what I...
<Guest6798> ...could try to do ? I would not want to install something that does not work.
<squiddy> csmith1994: install them first, fakeroot, then bcmwl, then patch, then dkms. then reboot
<Scunizi> gerrh: can you get to any site?
<animuson> guntbert: yea ns1.animuson.com and ns2.animuson.com go to those 2 ips
<scala> anyone? i dont need that font. how can i help apt-get?
<gerrh> Scunizi, aye. all but facebook. -.-
<csmith1994> squiddy and then my wifi will work?
<dangreaves> hey guys, anyone manage a music collection using ubuntu here?
<gerrh> Scunizi, almost prepared to accept this weird behaviour as a sign of sorts.. :D
<ikonia> paulus68: a.) why are you running bind on your server if you don't know how to use it b.) do you want rndc to use localhost for zone transfer/updates ?
<soupsandwiches> rob_p: the chang is to add "at+cgdcont=1" to the dial out for my usb modem. In windows the usb software has the function to do this. I may have caused confusion with the term init string, my hours of googling led me to call it that.
<squiddy> csmith1994: i done that and i got my bcm4312 card worked.
<Scunizi> gerrh: when you try to go to facebook what kind of error do you get?
<ikonia> gerrh: check your ubuntu machine can use the dns server
<hess502> Guest6798 i would install it, because 9.10 is great, I installed it on a few diffrent configurations and with proper configuration i works great
<guntbert> animuson: then you somehow misconfigured your name server - because the addresses in resolv.conf are the same you gave me as IP addresses of your machine
<hess502> it*
<Scunizi> ikonia: he can get to other sites... just not facebook
<paulus68> ikonia: bind was running correctly and I don't know how the rndc got involved on my server
<ikonia> Scunizi: I thought that was only though windows
<Guest6798> hess502: well, without an internet connection, it would be useless. If I can make it work, of course I'll install it.
<csmith1994> squiddy you didn't have to do anything else?
<gerrh> Scunizi, Server not found in firefox, Host not found in links, and so on
<soupsandwiches> ikonia:facebook is down for me in eire.
<ikonia> paulus68: rndc is part of binds update procedure
<dangreaves> does anyone here manage a large music collection using ubuntu?
<Scunizi> ikonia: not from what he just said
<gerrh> Scunizi, yet facebook.com responds to my pings
<gerrh> Scunizi, it's almost as if they have blocked me or something..
<Diverdude> is there a way that icons on the desktop will always appear in the smallest possible size?
<Scunizi> gerrh: can you get to it via ip?
<animuson> guntbert: should they be pointing to the ip addresses for my domain provider?
<squiddy> csmith1994: nope, as i can remember.
<Milp> Is there a signal i can send to a process to restart it?
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: What dialer are you using (wvdial gnomeppp, etc.)?
<Flamekebab> llutz, the file is empty, do I just add "-c" in there or what?
<ikonia> Milp: -HUP
<hess502> Guest6798 running live cd isnt good way to check the new wersion, I for example did'nt have sound with running it live
<csmith1994> squiddy thanks im gonna try that now
<csmith1994> !quit
<squiddy> csmith1994: ok. good luck.
<llutz> Milp: kill -SIGCONT pid
<gerrh> Scunizi, indeed i can.
<gerrh> Scunizi, guess dns somewhere along the way is fubared then ey
<Guest6798> hess502: hmm, I'll try it, but if it does not work, I'll go back to XP for this computer. XP works great with the wifi, I've never had any problem :-)
<soupsandwiches> rob_p: I think gnome ppp, there are no settings in wvdial.conf
<Scunizi> gerrh: when you try to get there with the domain name are  you typing the www or just "facebook.com"..
<Milp> This is weird, the SSHD is running, but i cant connect to it D:
<gerrh> Scunizi, tried both www. and facebook.com alone
<llutz> Flamekebab: ups, not empty on jaunty. check for other bootscripts performing fsck at boottime. i don't know anything about upstarts scripts (karmic(
<guntbert> animuson: not necessarily - but if they point to your local name server that server must be configured correctly - you could point them to your ISP's NS (or use opendns.org) just to test if everything else is ok
<gerrh> Scunizi, made no difference
<edbian> I'm trying to edit a .gif and I can only draw in the colors that are already in the picture (there are only two) any help?
<gerrh> Scunizi, haha..epic. Firefox can't find the server at login.63.187.17.
<Scunizi> gerrh: then you're correct.. dns is messed someplace.  if you have a router you might want to try using the opendns.com dns servers.. they are listed at the bottom of their page..
<hess502> Guest6798 i also have xp as a seccond system, because I'm a gamer, but 9.10 is really the best:))
<gerrh> Scunizi, tried logging in after getting the connection via ip
<paulus68> ikonia: ok do you have a pointer on how to solve this?
<hess502> Guest6798 just try it, and you'll gonna love it:)
<gerrh> Scunizi, it's strange that the windows boxes doesn't seem to suffer though isn't it.
<ikonia> paulus68: it's not a problem if you're not doing zone transefers, it means rncd can't communicate with bind on the local host address
<Milp> This is weird, the SSHD is running, but i cant connect to it D: Anyone?
<llutz> Milp: error?
<Scunizi> gerrh: that is weird.. I've no answer for this one .. sorry
<ikonia> Milp: try it on the localhost
<paulus68> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> Milp: ssh localhost
<gerrh> Scunizi, no worries. thanks anyhow. :>
<pting> is there a sshfs fstab options such that it'll do a sudo su immediately after mounting? ie... sshfs#myserver: /mnt/blah fuse user,noauto,initcmd='sudo su' 0 0
<Milp> what do you mean ikonia? I am on a windows machine trying to connect to my server :/
<ikonia> Milp: then how do you know ssh is running ?
<alteregoa> how can i login to a ubuntu machine with a public ip , vinagre dosnt allow public IPs!
<rob_p> soupsandwiches: wvdial has a utility which generates a, "generic config" that can be tweaked to your settings.  Can't remember what the command is at the moment but it's in the docs for wvdial.  I've not used gnome ppp so can't comment on it.  My guess is, you configure whatever dialer you're going to use and then have Networkmanager invoke the dialer.  But maybe Networkmanager has the built-in capability to dial directly... not sure.
<Milp> ikonia i have a webinterface that is always online that lets me see processes and some other basic things and sshd is running
<alteregoa> the remote machine is running on CD
<soupsandwiches> rob_p: Thanks
<ikonia> Milp: what is the web interface ?
<ikonia> Milp: then that web interface would appear wrong - or there is something blocking you
<ikonia> Milp: can you connect to port 22 on the target machine with telnet ?
<Milp> ikonia its parallels power panel
<Milp> ikonia telnet on 22? not 23?
<Flamekebab> How would I force fsck to run at boot time with the -c parameter to check for bad blocks?
<ikonia> Milp: apologies, 23
<Scunizi> alteregoa: the remote is running on live cd with a public IP?
<ikonia> Milp: is this a "container" or a physical machine install ?
<Ricoshady> by default does the server install only have the basic system, not a bunch of other shit?
<kcj1993> what is an alternative to cheese?
<Milp> a container only
<genii> kcj1993: VLC
<Scunizi> alteregoa: is it behind a router?
<ikonia> Milp: ok, then the host networking maybe down
<Milp> a container only ikonia *
<ikonia> Milp: that situation ssh could be running on the guest, but the host network being unavailable stops it
<Milp> hm no, its definately something i messed up, because it only stopped working after i restarted after a dist upgrade
<Milp> on the target container i mean
<ikonia> Milp: ahh, sshd probably needs restarting if ssl has been updated or libpcap
<ikonia> Milp: yup, that would make sense
<Milp> ikonia hm i already restarted like thrice :/
<alteregoa> sctrunzi: ITS directly PUBLIC IP!
<Milp> ikonia ill just try again, maybe something changed now *prays*
<Scunizi> alteregoa: then did you turn on that feature on the remote machine.. ?  it's not "on" by default
<alteregoa> how
<kcj1993> genii, how do i use vlc to record from a web cam?
<Scunizi> alteregoa: typically System>Preferences>Remote Desktop .. there's some settings there.
<alteregoa> no
<alteregoa> there is no setting thats why i ask
<alteregoa> its rstricted to 192.x class C
<genii> kcj1993: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
 * MenZa hugs genii 
<Scunizi> alteregoa: that shouldn't make a difference.. remote connections typically come in on port 5900 (or is it 5200?).. so when connecting try http://<IP Address>:5900
<Scunizi> alteregoa: or just IP:5900
 * genii feeds MenZa more coffee
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> 5900, I think.
<alteregoa> man!
<iamurfuda> I setup ubuntu on lvm and now would like to resize it to allow me to install other distros into other virtual partitions. I haven't worked out yet if it possible to shrink an xfs partition?
<Scunizi> you're right
<MenZa> woman!
<alteregoa> its RESTRICTED TO 192
<Scunizi> alteregoa: on the remote machine?  where do you see that?
<melik> does eucalytpus have any web interface management software
<Scunizi> alteregoa: lets clairify.. the HOST is the ubuntu machine right?  the GUEST is the remote?
<alteregoa> ahhh
<iamurfuda> melik: just reading through the google searches I reckon it does
<alteregoa> i said i have a Remote host with a Public IP
<Scunizi> alteregoa: and it's running the ubuntu live cd?
<alteregoa> yes i said that
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> joder
<Scunizi> alteregoa: just clairifing.. and the machine you're connecting from is it also linux based or windows?
<alteregoa> whats the COMMAND to run the vino-server to allow PUBLIC IPs?!
<guntbert> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alteregoa> shell cmd
<_ganymede> I have extracted .iso files into a usb... boot loader recognizes the partitions, but I get a kernel panic saying VFS: unable to mount root fs...any suggestions?
<Oneliner> guntbert he s actually swearing
<alteregoa> i have to work
<yy> how can I play *.dat file in Ubuntu, VLC cant do that
<iamurfuda> alteregoa: I thought it was just 'vino' :P
<alteregoa> give me a competent dude
<Scunizi> iamurfuda: for some reason he thinks vino is restriced to using 192 addresses and not public ip addresses.. never seen that myself.. he must be doing something wrong
<iamurfuda> you can pass other options to it at the shell but if you configure it all before hand it is unnecessary
<guntbert> !attitude | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alteregoa> it is restricted to 192x
<iamurfuda> hmm...
<alteregoa> scunzi: please refrain from that believe, as i said its so
<Scunizi> alteregoa: you still haven't answered why you think it's restriced to 192 addresses
<alteregoa> do you want a screenshot?
<bartek> wow, how many users
<bartek> ; d
<Scunizi> no I'm done
<RobotFreak> Hello, I have a wacom digitizer touchscreen that is working with a fresh install of 9.10. Only problem is that the calibration/alignment is realy bad, how can I fix this?
<kcj1993> genii, vlc is a useless alternative, you can't see what your recording
 * guntbert admires Scunizi for his patience
<genii> kcj1993: I can see fine on mine here what I'm recording.
 * Scunizi smiles
<iamurfuda> alteregoa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers please refrain from being ignorant, he's trying to help you
<Bookman> Anyone have XPlane working on Ubuntu 9.10?  If so, how did you do it?
<Ricoshady> when ubuntu installs asks if this is going to be a OpenSSH server, is all that asking is if you need to connect by ssh? or is that installed by default?
<Ricoshady> I do need to be able to connect via ssh
<RobotFreak> Hello, I have a wacom digitizer touchscreen that is working with a fresh install of 9.10. Only problem is that the calibration/alignment is realy bad, how can I fix this?
<guntbert> Ricoshady: then say "yes" to opoenssh server
<iamurfuda> Ricoshady: yes
<TXX> Hey
<TXX> i got ubuntu server installed
<Flamekebab> Can I get GRUB to boot a USB stick for me?
<TXX> with no Desktop envoirment and i would like to install basic gnome but without it starting up for the server, just so i can vnc in to it
<TXX> Flamekebab, : s yeah i think so
<Scunizi> Flamekebab: that's typically a bios option.. depending on your bios and motherboard you can typically hit F9, F12, Esc to toggle to the boot options screen and choose usb
<Purpley> How do i delete a file via the terminal?
<iamurfuda> TXX: what happens when you just install vino?
<guntbert> TXX: #ubuntu-server is better suited
<lstarnes> Purpley: rm
<paulus68> how can I adapt my source list so that's not pointing to a belgium server?
<iamurfuda> surely it should install all the necessary dependancie
<Bookman> txx:  just ssh into it
<TXX> guntbert, thanks
<TXX> Bookman, done :P
<Flamekebab> Scunizi, typically, yes, but my laptop does not support USB boot. I'm wondering what I would need to tell GRUB in order for it to boot for me
<hacked_kernel> have any one succeeded in synchronizing a pocket pc with ubuntu?
<Scunizi> paulus68: open synaptic package manager and in the sources tab you can change the servers or have it search for the fastest server for your location.
<Bookman> hacked_kernel, I'd love to hear an answer on this one as well!
<paulus68> Scunizi: from the cli if possible
<Purpley> So if I enter sudo rm /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<Purpley>  its not going to delete root or anything like that? Because I know a prank involving rm and it deleting linux
<Scunizi> Flamekebab: ah.. now that's a good question.. one I don't have an answer too. sorry
<lstarnes> Purpley: it only removes what you tell it to remove
<hacked_kernel> booh, :D
<Purpley> OK very well just making sure lol
<hacked_kernel> booh, sorry, wrong msg
<hacked_kernel> Bookman, :D
<meway> can anyone tell me why vlc media works on windows but not on ubuntu?
<Flamekebab> Scunizi, that's okay, maybe someone else can answer me. I'm trying to boot DSL so I can run a bad blocks check on my root partition
<ashka> hello all
<TXX> Flamekebab, in grub you can set kernel path
<ashka> i have a bug with apt-get
<skrite> Purpley, rm will only remove the file that you specify by name.  to remove a whole directory, you use  rm -R /path/to/directory
<iamurfuda> Flamekebab: As far as I know unless your computer recognises as a disk then you can't boot of a usb from grub
<ashka> i want to install postfix
<Scunizi> paulus68: /etc/apt/sources.list I think is the file..
<TXX> a mate of mine booted from usb or other something
<guntbert> paulus68: from cli you have to change every line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ashka> he means he have to uninstall xmail
<iamurfuda> because it needs to reference it
<Purpley> OK thanks guys
<ashka> he doing... and error opening stat-override
<ashka> ahd xmail doesn't removed and postfix not instlaled
<ashka> installed*
<meway> how do i get vlc media player working properly on ubuntu 9.10 k ?
<luizpaulo_> como atualizo ubuntu
<Scunizi> Flamekebab: you can force a check disk on reboot if you what.. now I forgot what the 4 letter acronym is for that fsck I think.. hang on
<Purpley> Is there a GUI available for running proftpd?
<Scunizi> !fsck | Flamekebab
<ubottu> Flamekebab: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<skrite> meway, what type of file are you trying to play
<meway> just a dvd
<luizpaulo_> atualizar o sistema
<skrite> meway, yeah, there is a trick to it, lemme find the link
<Flamekebab> Scunizi, yeah, but I need it to run with -c which is apparently not safe
<Flamekebab> Hence why I'm planning to boot from USB and go from there
<meway> skrite oh thank you
<Purpley> Is there a GUI available for running proftpd?
<recmajkemi>  how to deselect, at instalation selected option to share my data with lunux comunity?
<Scunizi> Flamekebab: got a cdrom on that machine? (thinks probably not since you're attempting with usb)
<iamurfuda> Flamekebab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<recmajkemi> *linux
<Flamekebab> Scunizi - it's a Toshiba Portege 3490CT and has either a USB floppy drive or a network connection
<TXX> Purpley, in cli you type service proftpd
<TXX> but else you have to edit conf fails manually
<TXX> files*
<skrite> meway, check both of these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<meway> thanks skrite
<Scunizi> Flamekebab: looks like that link iamurfuda gave you might have the answer
<skrite> meway, np
<|fn|Grim> Hi, im trying to install ubuntu on my computer with a nvidia driver but all i get is the command line for ubuntu instead of the graphical desktop
<guntbert> !it | luis_lopez
<ubottu> luis_lopez: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Flamekebab> Scunizi, I'll give it a shot!
<iamurfuda> has anyone had experience with shrinking lvm partitions, in particular xfs partitions?
<guntbert> !enter | TXX
<ubottu> TXX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iamurfuda> I am worried that you can't with xfs
<Scunizi> |fn|Grim: that's two different things.. do you have ubuntu installed and you're now trying to install the nvidia driver or are you trying to simply install ubuntu?
<tony_> i need a mp3 to M4a AAC conveter for linux
<TXX> <_< guntbert eh thanks
<tony_> need a conveter for linux
<guntbert> TXX: :)
<iamurfuda> tony_: search synaptic
<|fn|Grim> Scunizi: yeh im just trying to install the nvidia driver
<tony_> k
<Scunizi> |fn|Grim: so the ubuntu gui shows up ok?
<|fn|Grim> Scunizi: i have the nvidia driver on windows 7
<recmajkemi> found it nevermind
<|fn|Grim> Scunizi: nope
<kcj1993> genii, I cant get it to work I just get this: /dev/video0
<kcj1993> no wait
<kcj1993> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l:///dev/video0'. Check the log for details.
<klown> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<genii> kcj1993: Might be a video4linux  versus video4linux version2 issue
<IonCannon218> hi
<IonCannon218> i'm having problems with the saitek x52 joystick with 9.10
<Scunizi> |fn|Grim: then something happened on install.. because the stock generic drivers should allow you to get to the gui.. if you're at a terminal prompt you might have to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get the gui working.. after that do all the updates.. then look in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and you should see an Nvidia driver there to activate..
<recmajkemi> is gvfs-metadata safe to delete?
<kcj1993> genii; Your input can't be opened:
<kcj1993> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2:///dev/video0'. Check the log for details.
<recmajkemi> and vhat is ablone folder?
<IonCannon218> lsusb shows the joystick, but i dont see js0 in /dev/input
<iamurfuda> heh #ubuntu has changed some what since I was last here
<|fn|Grim> Scunizi: thanks
<Scunizi> |fn|Grim: which nvidia card do you have
<Purpley> I try to instal gproftpd and I get this http://pastebin.com/m45eab51b
<Ricoshady> how can I login to single user mode?
<didiermah> bonjour
<Scunizi> Ricoshady: boot to the rescue kernel?
<didiermah> pouvez vous m'aidez?
<Scunizi> !fr | didiermah
<guntbert> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dantonic> What's the command to list all active processes in the terminal?
<IonCannon218> i'm having problems with the saitek x52 joystick with 9.10. the joystick shows on lsusb but js0 doesnt appear in /dev/input
<Scunizi> Dantonic: top
<MorphyNOR> Dantonic: ps aux
<Dantonic> Scunizi, all commands
<Dantonic> ok
<TXX> !da | TXX
<ubottu> TXX, please see my private message
<bcj> samba channel isn't helping, therefore: does anyone know how to add passwords for samba users?
<Dantonic> I mean all processes :P
<grawity> Dantonic: 'ps aux' and 'ps -ef' are both common.
<gheddy_zarc> hi when I search for a network printer, using the "New" option from & chossing samba/windows to find my HP printer 9.10 asks me to "select System->Administration->Firewall from the main menu." but there is no "firewall" option in administration menu,, I just want to print to a neteork printer but cant
<Dantonic> all right thank you
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<e01> hello
<guntbert> !brain > TXX
<ubottu> TXX, please see my private message
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Doesn't seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  the using samba book is avail in html format in the samba-doc package. :)
<e01> this may be a wrong channel, but i don`t know where to ask
<e01> i have a dell mini 9
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  ive used that command for several years.. it does add a samba password for a linux user.
<e01> with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<kcj1993> genii; any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  now you may have some other deeper issue.
<bcj> Dr_Willis: I've already tried that - it doesn't seem to work.
<TXX> guntbert, nice bot but the language database seems outdated XD
<e01> it have a integrated Intel GMA 950 graphics card
<MorphyNOR> !enter | e01
<ubottu> e01: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bcj> Dr_Willis: If I do "pdbedit -L" I get my user name, but no password stored.
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  i normally install the samba package. edit the smb.conf, set workgroup and enable the home shares. then for each linux user. I give them a samba password with that command.
<alteregoa> ok i fixed it by myself i removed this vinagre crap and use x11vnc
<Ricoshady> Scunizi how do I boot to the rescure kernerl
<IonCannon218> can anyone help me with my saitek x52 joystick?
<alteregoa> vino server and stuff aaah gives me headache
<effendi> i have a question, id be grateful to anyone who might help, ive run every type of ati driver in ubuntu 9.10, but i still get tearing with compiz, what is a good compiz replacement
<guntbert> TXX: what is missing?
<Scunizi> Ricoshady: on boot you should see the grub menu.. if not you might have to hit ESC to see it.. it will be listed there.
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Yes - I've used that before as well, but it doesn't seem to work now.
<e01>  i have a dell mini 9  with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10, it have a integrated Intel GMA 950 graphics card, but i don`t know is it available some a good driver for this graphics card as nvidia`s nonfree driver]
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  all that command does here is list all users -  USER:UID:,,,,,,,,,,
 * Scunizi runs off to the dentist
<Guest6798> hess502: I do not like it.
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Ah
<genii> kcj1993: I am leaving soon so don't have time to properly devote to it... but I'd suggest finding device:vendor code of your camera, make sure right module is loaded for it, also may be using /dev/video1 and not /dev/video0, other things of this sort
<gnurph>  
<Guest6798> hess502: Installing it did not solve the problem.
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Well I can't seem to log in using that account anyway.
<gnurph> oops.  Sorry about that.
<Guest6798> I've a DNS question : I have a connection to the router (I can connect to 192.168.1.1), but I cannot connect to any website. Wget does not work either. Anybody knows what I could do ? Ah, I'm using 9.10.
<rauch> Mankind...How can I restart WiFi searching without reboot system? Console commands?
<IonCannon218> ok so should i go downgrade to 9.04 or fuck with the kernel to get my joystick to work
<effendi> anyone know of a good replacement for compiz?
<IonCannon218> no
<pawel_121_> effendi Kwin, but it's in Kubuntu
<effendi> thank you
<jellow> rauch: sudo ifconfig "interface" down then sudo ifconfigh "interface" up
<Dr_Willis> effendi:  that 'metisse' (spelling) fancy window manager is a neat alternative.
<pawel_121_> effendi no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> mettisse? i forget the spelling
<effendi> thanks to you too, dr_willis
<rauch> jellow : thanks a lot.
<IonCannon218> anyone know anything about saitek x52 joysticks not working on 9.10?
<boing> need help with configuring nvidia card
<IonCannon218> boing: try #nvidia
<Dr_Willis> boing:  state the actual issue/problem
<boing> fresh install
<jellow> rauch: this probally more standard way sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MorphyNOR> jellow: that will restart all nic's
<ocTobafust_> meway u here?
<boing> Dr_Willis, Is this server support channel?
<rauch> jellow: mmmm I think it's more easily..thanks
<guntbert> boing: #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> boing:   to some degree - yes.  I think theres a server specific channel also.
 * Dr_Willis wonders why a server needs nvidia card configuration.....
<boing> Dr_Willis, dont wonder I enter the wrong channel
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Not everyone runs a dedicated headless server :P
<boing> : )
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Although, saying that, I do.
<Purpley> I try to instal gproftpd and I get this http://pastebin.com/m45eab51b
<MorphyNOR> bcj: not everyone uses their gfx cards for gfx :P
<bcj> MorphyNOR: True - CUDA is a good reason to have a decent graphics card I guess.
<bennina> salve! ho un asus con wubi fresco fresco, non vede la wireless, non si accenda ne con il tasto apposito ne' con fn+f2... idee e consigli?
<kingsley_> What should one do if, after installing ubuntu and typing "startx", the "nvidia" module does not exist and one is left at the command line prompt?
<bcj> kingsley_: Have a cold beer.
<bennina> uh sorry! I posted in the wrong net!
<bcj> That's what I'd try first.
<Milp> Hmm the sshd is still running and i just cant figure out where, reboot didnt help
<TXX> Milp, in cli $ ps aux | grep sshd
<TXX> :D
<jimkoz> can someone help me with a bug i found in ubuntu 9.10?
<meway> ocTobafust_:  you get what you needed?
<sttal> kingsley_ : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<iceroot> Milp: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd status
<guntbert> Milp: lsof -i | grep ssh
<iceroot> !bug | jimkoz
<ubottu> jimkoz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<meway> ocTobafust_:  also try /join #freenode.net they could help you
<TXX> iceroot, can also use sudo service sshd status
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  I cant say ive ever had to do much configuring for a console only headed server either. :)
<Milp> sorry guys but i cant even access the machine in any direct way
<iceroot> TXX: i am on hardy, so dont know the service thing. but thank you
<Dr_Willis> kingsley_:  you did a server install? desktop install? or whate exactly?
<ocTobafust_> oh Meway thanks I thought I lost u for a while.
<Milp> say i just can see the list of processes and send them some commands thats all
<ocTobafust_> well now i know how to get into the room and thats a start
<wam> aah - i have a completely crapped keyboard layout in a default console (no X). How can I fix this to be "de"? Can't remember the command...
<meway> ocTobafust_:  oh you would have I'm not really part of the ubuntu support im in here to solve my dvd problem lol
<ocTobafust_> illd join the freenode group as u said too and see how that goes
<FnorZ> a simple question: i just upgraded to 9.10 and i now have an overlay over my desktop that show my application menu entries. how to get rid of this?
<ocTobafust_> @meway lol
<bcj> Dr_Willis: Samba makes me fume sometimes.
<jellow> wam: loadkeys de
<grawity> wam: Alt-SysRq-R might be worth trying.
<ocTobafust_> so whats wrong wit ur dvd
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  ive fought with it enough.. and read teh books/docs enough.. i can normal beat it into submission.
<grawity> wam: But try jellow's suggestion first, if you can type something.
<Dr_Willis> bcj:  i got a XP machine that just refuses to play nicely however.
<meway> ocTobafust_:  well i did not have the right codec for vlc media player
<meway> ocTobafust_:  sorry i gave you the wrong channel i meant /join #freenode
<zippert> im trying to setup a bridge for my guests on a kvm server but i reseve an error message that says that the network not is found
<bcj> Dr_Willis: I often find a solution (and stick to it), but I need to do something a little bit different this time.
<recmajkemi> is gvfs-metadata folder safe to delete?
<wam> jellow: hey, thanks ;)
<wam> works
<wam> grawity: thanks too
<meway> ocTobafust_:  anyway im logging off nice talking to you and welcome to the ubuntu community and freenode too
<ocTobafust_> thanks a lot hope to catch u soon
<meway> ocTobafust_:  sure thing ;)
<Flamekebab> Is there a utility to show which services are running? (so I can choose which I want)
<kriss3d> i belive there is in kubuntu yes
<Flamekebab> But not in plain ol' Ubuntu?
<bcj> Flamekebab: There is the process monitor, or the startup services list - does that help?
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab:  part of the problem will be that many services are now moved to being started by 'Upstart' not the 'Sysv' system. so that is a bit of a bother at this time
<Flamekebab> ah
<kriss3d> then rightclick the name and select show channel list
<Flamekebab> I wanted to check through to see if there's any non-essential stuff that I could kill off
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab:  upstart ran services are defined in /etc/init   the sysv ran ones in /etc/rc2.d
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab:  I doubt if theres any you should be messing with.
<LordChaos> Flamekebab, sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<Flamekebab> For example, I have no reason to be running Bluetooth services, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Flamekebab:  I doubt if removing it is going to save you much of anything.. it runs.. sees no devices.. and proberly just exits,  or otherwise waits around
<Dr_Willis> what if you later install a bluetooth gizmo then forget you disabled it...
<Flamekebab> On this laptop, that's not going to happen
<Dr_Willis> but do what you want.
<Dr_Willis> if its in /etc/init   rename the .conf to .DONTRUN    and there ya go
<Flamekebab> This is a particularly specialised task, not my main desktop machine
<alcatros> can anybody tell me how i can avoid getting "r300VertexProgUpdateParams:Params exhausted" error when i start Atlantica online in wine with a ATI Radeon X1300 PRO ?
<Dr_Willis> I still imagine its a lot of effort for any real gain.
<kingsley_> sttal: Thanks. I took a phone call. Is it normal to have to manually install nvidia-glx-185?
<karma_police> how much different is 10.04 gonna be than 9.10?
<kingsley_> Dr_Willis: Thanks for asking about the nvidia problem. It's a desktop install.
<guntbert> !lucid | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alcatros> nobody an idea for my problem ? i have real issues..
<recmajkemi> Is this statement correct?: I am using ubuntu 9.10 it is in gnome enviroment theerefore i cannot install any KDE aplications.
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  most of the fancy new stuff i hear went in 9.10 - Hopefully 10.04 will be a lot of polishing on it.
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  false. I run kde apps on gnome all the time
<MorphyNOR> recmajkemi: no
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  and visa-versa
<karma_police> i love 9.10.. i have read the the new gnome is going to be a lot different
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  You can occasionally have a few quirky issues when mixing the 2. but normlly things workj fine
<kriss3d> i like kde.. but i hate that i cant make a shortcut on the desktop
<flootenkerp> Hi, no issues here, just a question. Anyone here know where I can get custom decorations for my desktop cube? I want to personalize it a little.
<MorphyNOR> karma_police: please join #ubuntu+1
<karma_police> what is that?
<LordChaos> Does anybody know if tracker indexes Thunderbird e-mails ?
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d:  err.. You can. :) actually that may be a feture i saw in the kde4 beta im testing
<recmajkemi> ok thanks guys, im newbie here ... some silly questions still may come
<MorphyNOR> karma_police: its for future releases
<karma_police> cool
<MorphyNOR> recmajkemi: there are no silly questions
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d:  get away from teh cluttered desktop Habbit. :)
<jellow> kriss3d: Have a look in gnomelook i think they have plugins
<MorphyNOR> recmajkemi: btw, a lot of kde apps exist as gnome apps aswell, just ported
<MorphyNOR> recmajkemi: and vice versa
<Dr_Willis> vers-visa even
<MorphyNOR> hehe
<alcatros> nobody ideas about ATI driver problems ?
<xtjacob> hey everyone, whats the recommended sizes of a / partition and a /home partition?
<flootenkerp> Anyone here know where I can get custom decorations for my desktop cube? I want to personalize it a little.
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  depends on your needs.. my / is 10gb and rarely gets full.. /home as big as you need.
<recmajkemi> is gvfs-metadata folder safe to delete?
<xtjacob>  flootenkerp: you could try gnome-look.org
<kriss3d> Its like you can add a program launcher but thats pretty much just confusing.. its not logic.. whats so wrong about rightclick > new > shortcut ?
<flootenkerp> Alright, thanks xtjacob
<MorphyNOR> xtjacob: atleast 10gb for / and the rest in /home is my way of doing it
<alteregoa> habibi
<tobiasz> hi there, I've just installed kubuntu-desktop and in kde there are HUGE fonts that look awful and unreadable, what can I do to fix it? any help?
<Dr_Willis> kriss3d:  ones mans confuseing - is anothers logical design/flexable system.
<jellow> flootenkerp: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102
<MorphyNOR> tobiasz: lower your dpi setting
<wam> how do I install X and gnome? Is there a good dependency package?
<recmajkemi> and what is ablone folder its empty but when i deleted it yesterday i got kernel panic boot erroe
<xtjacob> Dr_Willis: it's a 130 gb harddrive
<tobiasz> MorphyNOR how do I do so?
<MorphyNOR> wam: server install going over to desktop?
<tobiasz> MorphyNOR I know nothing about kde it's first time I use it
<xtjacob> wam: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should work
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  so the logic still applies.. :) /  as big as you need. (ive never needed more then `10gb) rest for home
<wam> MorphyNOR: more like minimal install -> desktop ;)
<MorphyNOR> tobiasz: I dont know exactly, sorry
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  and a swap partition
<wam> xtjacob: thanks
<kingsley_> How risky is it to RE-install ubuntu in a dual boot configuration with Windows 7?
<Dr_Willis> kingsley_:  you worried about it hurting windows?
<Dr_Willis> kingsley_:  or what exactly?
<tobiasz> MorphyNOR do you know how do I change kdm to gdm ?
<karma_police> kingsley install win7 first
<Dr_Willis> I would think reinstalling would be safer then inszrtalliong.. since the drives are allready partioned.
<klong> hey guys,   i just installed windows xp on the empty space at the end of my drive, which of course wrote over grub and I got "disk error" on boot. I restored grub from the ubuntu livecd and ubuntu boots againt thank god, but I cannot get XP to boot . I think it is because XP installed itself into a logical partition for some reason, sda5 which is part of extended partition sda3.  can grub boot this?
<LordChaos> Anybody using the tracker indexer ?
<sttal> the risk is none if in installer you set it to install to the partition you already have to ubuntu
<LordChaos> Or beagle ?
<xtjacob> Dr_Willis: incase my / partition gets full what do i do to clear up space?
<kingsley_> Dr_Willis: Yes, I'm worried about hurting Windows. Naturally I'd like to avoid any other problem too.
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  you could move /var or /tmp to another filesystem if you wanted
<tobiasz> hi there, I've just installed kubuntu-desktop and in kde there are HUGE fonts that look awful and unreadable, what can I do to fix it? any help?
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  kde has font settings you could twiddle with
<guntbert> tobiasz: try in #kubuntu too
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis I never ever used kde before
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  time to explore the settings menus/icon then I guess.
<kazak> ))
<Dr_Willis> Been testing out kde4 beta here. Its got some neat new features.
<MorphyNOR> Dr_Willis: like?
<vfen> ye
<S0LIDUS> Where is patch on Jaunty?
<guntbert> MorphyNOR: not here please
<Dr_Willis> MorphyNOR:  a way to toggle the classic 'desktop is a directory' vs 'everything is a plasmid'  desktop. :)
<sttal> sttal: ola
<Dr_Willis> MorphyNOR:  check the kde beta forums - :)
<alcatros> guys .. how can i get the binary blob ATI driver back in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<MorphyNOR> okay
<Ricoshady> i dont understand this, I've install ubuntu twice, and both times typed in the root password carefully, and everytime I try and login it says incorrect
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis what version of kde do I install from repos within kubuntu-desktop package?
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  what root password? theres only the initial user and their password by default..
<Ricoshady> it asked me for the root password during install
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  i just install the kubuntu-desktop package. and select KDE at the login screen.
<MorphyNOR> Ricoshady: you dont use root to login
<karma_police> root has no pw
<edbian> I just bought a domain and I'm going to set up my own email server. Is it especially difficult?  I'm hoping that it is equally difficult as is setting up a webserver
<LordChaos> Ricoshady, you normally don't type in a root passwd during setup
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  server install? or desktop? or what exactly?
<kingsley_> Is it possible to re-install ubuntu over a failed dual boot install?
<Ricoshady> server intall
<karma_police> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sttal> Ricoshady: if you are using su you first have to set the root password with sudo passwd
<Dr_Willis> Server install asks for a root password? Never noticed that.
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis I just wanted you to tell me what version of kde does kubuntu-desktop contain :P
<poningru> what is the dbus-viewer called now a days?
<sttal> instead of su use sudo
<guntbert> !noroot | sttal
<ubottu> sttal: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<MorphyNOR> kingsley_: yes, just remember to format the partitions you've already made instead of using the normal option of installing
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  no idea whats the default.
<kriss3d> uhmm is there a way to reset my soundcard ?? after playing wow.. it chops up the sound completely in youtube.
<jellow> Ricoshady: You can manualy edit /etc/shadow if uou have access to the box
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis it think it's 4 or 4.3
<kingsley_> MorphyNOR: Can you elaborate?
<Ricoshady> jellow, I created a normal user, but I shouldnt have access right?
<guntbert> jellow: not recommended
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  its 4.?? :)
<Ziber> !sshkeys
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  your initial user should have sudo rights.
<MorphyNOR> kingsley_: during install, when you're given the option on how to install the system, dont choose automatic
<Ziber> !authorized_keys
<alcatros> hey guys anybody knows how i can install the old ATI driver ..??
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis I think so I saw fedora 12 with kde 4.3 and it looks exacly the same by default :)
<Ziber> !yourmom
<guntbert> !askthebot | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<csmith1994> can someone help me find a download link for the package dkms_2.1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis so it might be 4.3
<iceroot> !info dkms
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  ask in #kubuntu to be sure
<Kirsch> hey all, i have a ubuntu 8.04 box running off an IDE drive and i'm trying to connect another drive via SATA and its not finding the drive. my lspci says "VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)" does this mean that lsmod "sata_via               12548  0" is loading the driver?
<guntbert> csmith1994: dkms is in the repos
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 384 kB
<karma_police> i've never tried kde.. i've always been happy with gnome so i never tried it
<tobiasz> Dr_Willis ok :)
<iceroot> csmith1994: sudo apt-get install dkms
<Kirsch> i am really frustrated and i think i've hit a dead end and am about to install windows on it to TEST that it does in fact work
<Ricoshady> IC, so should root not be able to login?
<Milp> what is [klogd] DEFUNCT?
<chalcedony> i need to print .jpeg's what applications will do that?
<csmith1994> guntbert: I dont have internet access im on windows transferring packages via my usb stick to iceroot too
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  not directly - i dont think so.. Unless server installs are different.
<Kirsch> if anyone has anything please help, thanks! (i know what i'm doing, and my mobo manufactorer [altho a crappy one]) doesn't support linux at all.
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, nice to see you :))
<James_-_> While partitioning a disk during the installation of Ubuntu Server and setting the mount point if you pick "manual enter" and the pick something like /localdata  will it create the dir /localdata and mount it on start up?
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  for a desktop install.. root can NOT directly login
<MorphyNOR> csmith1994: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=dkms
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  Whatever it was.. i dident do it! :)
<Ricoshady> why not?
<chalcedony> i need to print .jpeg's what applications will do that?
<vfen> is it #kubuntu@irc.kubuntu.com ?
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  because  direct logging in as root i disabled. use 'sudo' as needed
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d117b1d1 somehow the samba shares on lines 14,15 are getting unmounted.  would `mount -a -t cifs` remount them?
<sttal> Ricoshady: if you do sudo command_that_you_want
<Fallout_Emanuel> kirsch: What does 'fdisk -l' say
<Dr_Willis> ozzloy:  try just 'sudo mount -a' ?
<Ricoshady> Dr_Willis, I think my system was disabled, but when I changed the root password somehow I enabled it, now how do I disable it again?
<sttal> Ricoshady: just put you user pass
<karma_police> gnome image veiwer should be able to print .jpg
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  not sure.
<Dr_Willis> Well i gotta run. bye
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, but i don't want to remount _everything_
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, just the cifs mounts
<Kirsch> Fallout_Emanuel: only 3 drives, it doesn't list it
<Dr_Willis> ozzloy:  mount them indivially i dont think -a -t cifs is valid... try it and see i guess
<Kirsch> Fallout_Emanuel: (there are 4 total, 3 IDE 1 SATA)
<karma_police> is there a way to set up to where my secondary hdd mounts at startup without a pw?
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, this isn't a "try it and see" system T_T
<rip> how come the latest Mozilla Thunderbird in 'main' is 2.x and not 3.x?
<chalcedony> karma_police, is there a command line command to open a .jpeg in gnome image viewer ?
<karma_police> i'm not sure about command line
<kriss3d> chalcedony:  try man <name of viewer> to see if you can open it with a switch to open a pic
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, oh, do you mean mount them with `mount -t cifs //192.bla /mnt/streamer`?
<MorphyNOR> karma_police: try appname filename.jpg
<kingsley_> MorphyNOR: Do you happen to know if one should not choose the automatic install for computers with nvidia video cards?
<MorphyNOR> kingsley_: should make no difference
<Kirsch> Fallout_Emanuel: the chipset is a VT6420, is it possible to check that the sata_via module is in fact targeted toward that specific chipset?
<MorphyNOR> kingsley_: however, a automatic install might overwrite your other OS
<jellow> Ricoshady: to disable root account sudo usermod -p '!' root
<alcatros> hey guys please tell me , is there a way to install he binary blob driver for ATI ? on Ubuntu 9.10 ? ...
<ozzloy> guess i could do that.  i'm more confident in that notation.  i'd rather make it use the fstab file if possible
<alcatros> It says there is none, because some interfaces changed...
<karma_police> i'm wanting to have my secondary hdd mount automatically at startup... right now it prompts a pw when i try to mount it
<Kirsch> Fallout_Emanuel: the truth of the matter is, i'm not sure who/what to blame (mobo, ubuntu, etc) my mobo doesn't even post SATA info at all, i'd have to try windows and use their raid disk (for XP only)
<Milp> does anyone know what [klogd] <defunct> is?
<^A^kira> hello, i have rtl8185 wireless card. After installing fresh installation of Kubuntu the system see the interface, interface see wireless networks when doing iwlist wlan0 scan but, after doing iwconfig wlan0 essid <name> key <key> && dhcpcd wlan0 the system trying to discover for couple of times and quit w/o errors and w/o connections
<MorphyNOR> !mount | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<^A^kira> !кед8185
<^A^kira> !rtl8185
<dooglus_> installed from a Netbook Remix iso.  want a real ubuntu.  what do I do?  installing ubuntu-desktop isn't apparently enough.  still get the remix interface when I log in
<James_-_> While partitioning a disk during the installation of Ubuntu Server and setting the mount point if you pick "manual enter" and the pick something like /localdata  will it create the dir /localdata and mount it on start up?
<guntbert> Ricoshady: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<MorphyNOR> dooglus_: switch window manager before logging in
<dooglus_> MorphyNOR: is that even possible?
<dooglus_> MorphyNOR: before I log in I can't edit anything
<MorphyNOR> dooglus_: you are logging in via a gfx UI right?
<Milp> does anyone know what [klogd] <defunct> is?  - please someone? :)
<dooglus_> MorphyNOR: I can pick which desktop environment I want, and the keyboard layout
<dooglus_> MorphyNOR: yeah - the new gdm-alike thing
<MorphyNOR> yes
<MorphyNOR> that does nothing?
<Ricoshady> anyone know how to disable root access and only allow sudo?
<dooglus_> MorphyNOR: it logs me in
<karma_police> is there a code where it will mount it automatically at every startup?
<^A^kira> ok, another question... any guide how to share my laptops connection connected via wifi to desktop via cable?
<dooglus_> Ricoshady: sudo passwd -l
<^A^kira> karma_police: fstab
<MorphyNOR> karma_police: fstab
<^A^kira> !fstab | karma_police
<MorphyNOR> ...
<ubottu> karma_police: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dooglus_> MorphyNOR: there's no separate entries for 'GNOME' and 'Remix'
<MorphyNOR> dooglus_: okay, then I dont know, sorry
<jellow> Ricoshady:"sudo usermod -p '!' root"  does this not work?
<alcatros> i swap back to windows.. -.- terrible ATI driver crap
<_[Ex0r]> hmm, so I have a question regarding ubuntu server. Is it a good solution for a server platform ?
<rip> how come the latest Mozilla Thunderbird in 'main' is 2.x and not 3.x?
<guntbert> alcatros: I can understand that you are angry - but please accept that nobody here has anything to do with that - its simply the ATI people not giving support
<_[Ex0r]> looking for a reliable and stable solution for a local server I want to setup
<_[Ex0r]> people have suggested ubuntu, people have suggested fedora
<guntbert> !ot | _[Ex0r]
<ubottu> _[Ex0r]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_[Ex0r]> oh, sorry
<alcatros> guntbert i do understand that and iam actually very addicted to linux but if i cant play the game i want the day doesnt pass on... and if i cant get that old ati binary blob onto my machine which would understand the requested graphical extension (its complaining about vertex params which dont work) than i have 0 choice...
<meowsus> I just set up an Ubuntu 9.1 box on a Windows Network. Where should i start to learn how to get my machine to access share directories around the Windows Network, and make my computer discoverable/sharable as well?
<guntbert> alcatros: :)
<guntbert> meowsus: look for samba
<kriss3d> meowsus:  cant remember about alternatives.. but samba
<kriss3d> yeah hehe
<vfen> does kde got synaptic?
<kriss3d> vfen:  nope.. kpackagekit
<kriss3d> same thing basicly
<kriss3d> from there you can install synaptic if you want
<alcatros> guntbert iam trapped with the new open sourcr driver ;-) currently... and i cant .. free myself.. from it... and use the old one..
<meowsus> guntbert, okay. I'm guessing i need the server AND browser?
<vfen> kriss3d, how
<guntbert> !samba | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<macius> hey im using ubuntu 9.10, and im unable to get alien arena to launch it carshes right after attempting to launch although i doubt its a problem with my video driver, since im using the one from nvidia website although i tried it on the prioretary ones offered by ubuntu with no success
<kriss3d> open up kpackagekit and type in synaptic
<macius> anyone have any idea? :S lol
<Chrystallic> My ubuntu suddenly couldn't find the initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic file, and as a result it won't boot..(I'm currently using vista, and it's killing me slowly...) I use linux ubuntu 9.04. I can find the file easily, but it won't recognize it... can anyone give me a hint to fix it...... I have no idea what happened. I turned the computer off yesterday, and when I tried to boot it today it was dead, or rather I got a screen filled with al
<Chrystallic> but the sentence that caught my attention was "The file initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic cannot be found, now rebooting system"
<OerHeks> macius disable screen effects ?
<meowsus> guntbert, thanks man!
<macius> 0erHeks: yes i just tried that now actually
<macius> its terminating with this error report
<macius> *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/games/alien-arena/crx.sdl terminated
<Chrystallic> anyone got a easy solution to the problem I got? Or do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<dtownhero> Chrystallic: It looks like your grub is messed up
<_zap_> is there a (k)ubuntu installlation cd/dvd/... that supports loop-aes out of the box?
<dtownhero> you may need to manually edit it to point to your correct kernal image
<znh> Hello people. I've heard much good about Ubuntu. I'd like to give it a try. Though I wonder if all my hardware will be supported. Any method to check this?
<melik> dont you guys just love waking up in the morning to your dad taking a shit on your face..
<legend2440> Chrystallic: can you press ESC at boot and get grub menu and choose different kernel to boot?
<OerHeks> znh yes, try the live cd
<Chrystallic> I've tried em all legend2440 .....
<guntbert> !hcl | znh
<ubottu> znh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<guntbert> !ot | melik
<ubottu> melik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<znh> guntbert, thanks. that's what I need :-)
<meowsus> Can any web developers / programmers give me suggestions of which text editor is the best? I've grown very accustomed to eTextEditor (win) and TextMate (mac)
<guntbert> znh: thought so :)
<Chrystallic> djtownhero: I have tried that before, but nothing happened... though then I used ubuntu 9.10.
<guntbert> !best | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<meway> hello
<kriss3d> meowsus:  vim if you want it terminal based.. or kate if you like notepad style
<itilious> anyone here able to install ubuntu on their apple ibook g3?
<Chrystallic> so I guess it's worth a shot.. in teh meantime I can survive using ubuntu on my minicomp XD
<kriss3d> itilious:  can you boot the cd from a mac ? my uncle had that problem
<znh> guntbert, amazing how well everything is documentated. This prooves what mankind can do with just a bit of intelligence
<taylor> hi guys i just installed ubuntu on my computer and im trying to figure out how to open up my flash drive from lexar
<taylor> it says that the flash drive needs to be authorized
<itilious> kriss3d, no it wont boot :(
<meway> I am haveing trouble installing the program wine this happend after i installed some things to get my vlc media player to play dvd's and now it says that some packages cannot be downloaded at the same time
<Mr_Bunny_> My Aspire One boots with 2.6.31-14, but not 2.6.31-16. Judging by the boot messages, it's either something to do with the graphics adapter or the DRM module. Where should I start?
<itilious> kriss3d, i even burned the cd ON the mac and it still will not boot, any ideas?
<kriss3d> itilious:  so you have a cd with the ubuntu but you cant make he mac boot it ?? thats odd.
<taylor> meway: try getting it from the installer built into ubuntu and or the update manager
<kriss3d> hmm no idea then
<meway> taylor thats what i used
<Purpley> Is it dangerous to save files in the / folder if its in a folder in there?
<taylor> meway: which one?
<Chrystallic> itilious: just curious, but why install ubuntu on a mac? ain't OSX /leopard / Snow Leopard faster?    I have no idea about mac OS...
<FoCaL> Could someone help me with reinstalling mysql and having that install reput all the files out there?
<meway> taylor ubuntu software center
<Purpley> Its the only place I can save files reliably so would it be safe or is it dangerous?
<itilious> Chrystallic, i've heard everywhere that ubuntu runs a little bit faster than mac osx
<taylor> meway: ok then i have no clue sorry
<meway> taylor This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<znh> can I install Ubuntu from Windows, without burning a disk? Everything against global warming :-)
<itilious> its also only a 500MH/z cpu so every bit of speed helps
<Mr_Bunny_> znh: Wubi
<Chrystallic> Mr_Bunny_: I would really recommend Jolicloud, or ubuntu/kubuntu NBR  for Aspire One =P I use it myself, and it's worth a shot :D
<znh> Mr_Bunny_, wubi..?
<shingoki> Empathy doesn't seem to be able to join ##gnome, it doesn't give an error. It also doesn't support /join commands. Does anyone know why it is meant to be better than Pidgin?
<sttal> znh: do you have a flash drive
<mka> !wubi|znh
<ubottu> znh: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<znh> sttal, mm. I do
<Chrystallic> itilious: ok :) thanks for the reply
<kriss3d> itilious:  it seems that its a problem with a new way MAC handles SATA.. basicly its a problem about drivers or somthing
<sttal> znh: you can install it from you flash drive if you want
<Purpley> Is it dangerous to save files in the root folder if its in a folder in there?
<sttal> znh: just search for unetbootin in google
<itilious> kriss3d, i thought that was linux's big thing was its amazing ability to handle drivers/support?
<znh> sttal, this Wubi installer doesn't require an usb device
<znh> sounds better imho
<Maletor> Hello, I have AMD 64 (945 3.0GHZ) Ubuntu 9.10. When I run Planet Earth (1080p), the video skips. Upon looking at System Monitor CPU2 maxes out at 100% while the other CPUs are all running very low. What's going on? How do I fix this problem so I can watch awesome Planet Earth content?
<paissad-hp> hello,does someone have a little pingouin | tux ascii art image about the same size as icons ... i would like to add it into a banner .. but i just find huge images :s
<sttal> znh: yeah but its not quite the same
<Chrystallic> though wubi.exe install is somewhat more risky, and ubuntu runs a tiny bit slower, and xp/vista/W7 can see the bootfiles to linux as a virus and delete em(speaking out of personal experience....)
<kriss3d> itilious:  it is.. but its a problem if mac wants to use its own ways to run the hardware
<znh> sttal, its not?
<rip> how come the latest Mozilla Thunderbird in 'main' is still 2.x and not 3.x?
<kriss3d> Chrystallic:  i tried wubi at first.. it wasnt a problem really.. only thing is that it uses vistas own bootloader which isnt editable at all
<itilious> i just can't believe that MAC is the one that succlessfuly keeps a linux CD from booting and windows machine DOESNT do this, i thought it would be the other way around
<Flannel> rip: Because 3.0 came out after 9.10 was already released
<taylor> do any of you guys run steam on ubuntu?
<sttal> its does the same job but it uses the windows partition. Anyway for normal user its better wubi
<sttal> znh: its does the same job but it uses the windows partition. Anyway for normal user its better wubi
<Chrystallic> kriss3d: well for me it ended with a sad deinstallation of the wubi and installation of a proper full version of ubuntu 9.04 =P
<FoCaL> anyone tell me how to use apt-get to reinstall an application and overwrite previous files and configs?
<Purpley> Is it dangerous to save files in the root folder if its in a folder in there?
<kriss3d> Chrystallic:  thats what i did in the end too
<taylor> do any of you guys run steam on ubuntu?
<kriss3d> Purpley:  no..
<kriss3d> taylor:  i belive its possibl with cadega.. not sure how wine likes it
<rip> Flannel:  So this means I will have to wait till 10.04 to use Thunderbird 3.x ?!?   That's quite a long wait time.  Why is this?
<Chrystallic> and after that my cd drive have stopped working.... and it doesn't work on any OS i try >-<
<Maletor> Hello, I have AMD 64 (945 3.0GHZ) Ubuntu 9.10. When I run Planet Earth (1080p), the video skips. Upon looking at System Monitor CPU2 maxes out at 100% while the other CPUs are all running very low. What's going on? How do I fix this problem so I can watch awesome Planet Earth content?
<Purpley> OK thanks
<taylor> yeah im trying right now in wine and its just loading some ad
<sttal> znh: <Chrystallic> kriss3d: well for me it ended with a sad deinstallation of the wubi and installation of a proper full version of ubuntu 9.04 =P
<FoCaL> anyone tell me how to use apt-get to reinstall an application and overwrite previous files and configs?
<grendal_prime> im tryint to set up a wacom bamboo touch.  it is not working, anyone had any luck with these?
<sttal> znh: just one of the problems
<meway> taylor you think it could be because i already have it installed lmao
<Flannel> rip: The mozilla team may have 3.0 packaged in a PPA, you'll have to ask them.  As far as why it's not updated officially, that's just how Ubuntu works.  The versions of software that are shipped with a release stay with that release (except for updates/bugfixes)
<znh> sttal, why was she or he sad?
<taylor> meway: yeah probably hahahahaha
<meway> taylor lol
<taylor> meway: smooth dude
<Flannel> rip: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<booksbuggy> eh is pulse audio better or is alsa audio better right now?
<sttal> znh: beause of wubi bootloader hard to edit
<jellow> FoCaL: sudo apt-get install "package" --purge ; this will delete all config files and uninstall it
<Chrystallic> kriss3d: you got the wubi install of 9.10(or anyone else) for a friend it won't shut down properly.. he have to forcequit it every time he shut down the computer. is there a fix to that problem now?
<znh> well i just want ubuntu
<meway> taylor I forgot I had gotten it earlyer
<sttal> znh: well you are experienced in creating partitions ??
<rip> Flannel: but, if this is the case, how come the latest emacs is 22.x and not 23.x?  emacs 23.1 was released atleast 3 months b4 9.10
<kriss3d> Chrystallic:  well id recommend a full install instead.. unless he is a gamer.. then windows is still the way to go..
<jellow> FoCaL: I mean sudo apt-get remove "package" --purge sorry
<sttal> znh: or can you handle that
<Maletor> Hello, I have AMD 64 (945 3.0GHZ) Ubuntu 9.10. When I run Planet Earth (1080p), the video skips. Upon looking at System Monitor CPU2 maxes out at 100% while the other CPUs are all running very low. What's going on? How do I fix this problem so I can watch awesome Planet Earth content?
<Chrystallic> yea linux can't beat windows in gaming, though xp is the best gaming OS IMHO
<kriss3d> yeah.. though Win7 should be quite good now..
<Flannel> rip: Because the versions are frozen around halfway into the cycle (so, a few months ahead of release) so things can be integrated/tested/stabilized/etc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<kriss3d> im mostly playing Wow so for that Ubuntu is just fine..
<booksbuggy> I am having problem with No Sound can someone help me?
<Chrystallic> yea, but I've heard it's still not as good as xp, but microXP is even better for gamers, or so I've heards
<jellow> booksbuggy: No sound at all ?
<booksbuggy> jellow, well the sound cards are not even detected at all
<kriss3d> microxp.. hmm ok
<David2311> is there a way to connect to Win 7 over the Remote Desktop Client? Win 7 uses, as far as i know, RDP 6.1...
<kriss3d> well i get at least 10 fps more in ubuntu than Vista
<Chrystallic> you use wine or something else to play wow=
<EmileXXI> hello! i m facing a problem, my ubuntu desktop doesn't load, i just see the mouse cursor loading for hours
<David2311> no one?
<FoCaL> jellow: thank you trying it now, I was using --purge with remove and it had no effect on files
<Chrystallic> microxp is just a heavily stripped version of XP, it's alot faster than ubuntu o_O, or the little I've seen of it, it beats linux in boot speed etc.
<cpunit> anyone have any idea what the Xorg virtual size stuff is? i can't seem to get 1280x1024 using i810 after updating to 9.10 and the Xorg.0.log keeps discarding the mode because its width is too large for the virtual size
<kriss3d> ok ill get that for a gaming pc then
<Maletor> Hello, I have AMD 64 (945 3.0GHZ) Ubuntu 9.10. When I run Planet Earth (1080p), the video skips. Upon looking at System Monitor CPU2 maxes out at 100% while the other CPUs are all running very low. What's going on? How do I fix this problem so I can watch awesome Planet Earth content?
<booksbuggy> cpunit, what is your video card?
<cpunit> booksbuggy: integrated intel 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 02)
<jellow> FoCaL: have you tried sudo aptitude purge "package"?
<Chrystallic> kriss3d: you should know that well, it's kinda restricted, you should read about it... I don't like it myself. I would recommend getting a full version of W7/XP, and manually strip it down using nLite
<kriss3d> hmm well if i get a new stationary computer then ill properbly stick with W7
<cpunit> i've manually crafted an xorg.conf, the log shows it's reading the config however it seems to ignore everything i set in it pertaining to resolution, so i started looking into disabling edid but i figured i'd ask around
<FoCaL> jellow: no the install --purge seemed to do what I wanted, trying to remove mysql and reinstall as i used rsync with another linux box and it hosed mysql, it wont start after reboots or service mysql start
<Chrystallic> me too :) might have ubuntu as a 2nd OS, but I will use W7 at a daily basis =P
<booksbuggy> cpunit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324239
<kriss3d> Chrystallic:   This is my laptop. its ubuntu with sideorder of Backtrack 4..
<kriss3d> im off.. nn everyone
<Chrystallic> ok, cya later
<booksbuggy> cpunit, i read through about 8 posts and this was the one that they send to :CP
<cpunit> booksbuggy: yeah i've read that thread
<David2311> is there a way to get access to the win 7 dekstop via remote?
<booksbuggy> cpunit, you tried to use it?
<cpunit> booksbuggy: like i said i made my own config, just like they're telling you to in the posts but, the server seems to now ignore that in favor of intel's autodetect settings
<booksbuggy> cpunit, because i think i used it and it worked for me even though i have other kind of video card :CP
<Chrystallic> David2311: know this is of little help, but have you tried the windows IRC, or googled for a guide. this is afterall a IRC to ubuntu, and not Win7
<booksbuggy> cpunit, oh
<cpunit> booksbuggy: thanks tho for at least coming back to me :)
<booksbuggy> cpunit, my resolution was screwed up a while ago XCD
<Chrystallic> yeye, I'm off cya
<SpanDence> Does anybody know if there's support for the fingerprint reader on a Lenovo SL500 in Ubuntu?
<David2311> well, what i ment was: How can i access win 7 over remote from ubuntu 9.10....
<Chrystallic> sorry I misunderstood....
<meway> Is there a software that will allow me to hook my television up as a secound moniter threw s-video?
<booksbuggy> cpunit, hmmm maybe i can compare mine to yours and see if it can help?
<klong> can grub boot windows XP from an NTFS partition?
<jellow> David2311: install vnc server on window 7 and use a vnc client on ubuntu
<Chrystallic> though I can't help you on htat matter
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with my sound in 9.10?  I'm not getting any sound in YouTube videos, and FireFox seems to "lock" the sound driver so that I can't listen to music without shutting FF down first.
<cpunit> booksbuggy: let me pastebin my config
<booksbuggy> okey dokey
<David2311> jellow, is this the only way?
<jellow> David2311: I think windows has its own remote "help" , though i have no idea how to access it on ubuntu
<meway> Is there a software that will allow me to hook my television up as a secound moniter?
<booksbuggy> cpunit, did you install an outside video card driver?
<cpunit> booksbuggy: no just using xorg's intel driver
<booksbuggy> oh
<booksbuggy> hmmm i used an outside driver XCD
<booksbuggy> cpunit, so my config file looks weird XCD
<lakotajames> hey guys, is there any way to send a message or anything to a windows computer i'm on the same network with?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> lakotajames: you can use net send
<lilleman> Fresh Ubuntu 64bit install, fails on updating python, hash sum mismatch. Can I report this error somewhere?
<lakotajames> ActionParsnip:  how?
<ActionParsnip> lakotajames: it will allow you to send messages
<cpunit> booksbuggy: http://pastebin.com/d70365670
<ActionParsnip> lakotajames: not sure what the linux equiv is, you will need toenale the service and you may get spammed on it
<lakotajames> ActionParsnip: what would i google?
<booksbuggy> cpunit, just saying you may have to ask and look around to see what kind of driver others uses with your card
<ActionParsnip> lakotajames: linux net send client
<booksbuggy> cpunit, i had to do that
<tobiasz> why everytime after rebooting I've got my volume muted?
<ActionParsnip> lakotajames: don't necessarily use just google, there are a great many quality search engines
<cpunit> booksbuggy: yeah i understand however, the system worked fine under 9.04, upgrading to 9.10 killed it
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: its a bug, i'll get you the fix
<lakotajames> k, thanks guys.
<booksbuggy> well mine happened a while after i upgraded to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1760429.html
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip it started after installing kubuntu-desktop and setting kdm as default login manager
<cpunit> booksbuggy: this was immediate after reboot :/
<booksbuggy> cpunit, well right now it is okay with 9.10
<booksbuggy> cpunit, let's see what would happen next year
<booksbuggy> cpunit, i give it one year and it probably will go haywire again
<booksbuggy> cpunit, crap i got to go to dinner
<cpunit> booksbuggy: thanks anyways
<digitalaxis> Is there anything like the mac website builder for linux thats free?
<booksbuggy> cpunit, i am going to keep on reading after dinner :CP
<samira-t> hi every body
<Scott1979> kompozer is great for web site creating and is avalable in software center ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> digitalaxis: can you clarify the question
<samira-t> how can i open .xps files in ubuntu??
<mka> how does the mac website builder look like, digitalaxis ?
<Purpley> What does MLSD stand for?
<chromerium> heyas, I'm having trouble with getting my IR receiver working, can anyone help? It is a dvb-t USB stick with a receiver built-in
<ActionParsnip> digitalaxis: sounds like you want to make a site about mac, on linux
<digitalaxis> ActionParsnip, Not even close
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: http://www.ftpvoyager.com/MLST-MLSD.asp
<digitalaxis> ActionParsnip, mka, MAC has a built in tool for creating websites, i want one for linux
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I've got exacly as this guy "mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1"
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: you need to comment out that line
<lilleman> Ait... now my fresh 64bit 9.10 freezed, USB stopped giving power. Just reinstalled, thought it was me destorying something. Can I track this error somehow so I can report it?
<mka> digitalaxis, have you looked at quanta plus and bluefish and screem ?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip put # before that line?
<samira-t> mka: hi, how i can open .xps files in Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> digitalaxis: bluefish can help create HTML code
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: indeed
<Scott1979> u will not have much luck with a usb version of a tv tuner chromerium
<mka> samira-t, I don't have an idea of what an .xps file is
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip thx man, you're always helpful, hope this bug will be fixed in future :)
<noelferreira> can anyone help me with alsa sound. i can't have both sound on applications (e.g: mplayer) and firefox at the same time. what's the problem?
<Scott1979> i have the fushion hdtv dongle by divco and is not supported because its usb only looks like pci version supported
<samira-t> mka: it's the product's of microsoft , instead of pdf files
<ActionParsnip> samira-t: download the IE tab extension. Restart firefox, configure the settings and you are ready to open, read XPS format file on Firefox!
<mka> samira-t, have you tried openoffice.org then?
<Baisuoklis> 2girls1cup of ubuntu
<samira-t> mka: yes
<chromerium> heyas, I'm having trouble with getting my IR receiver working, can anyone help? It is a dvb-t USB stick with a receiver built-in
<ActionParsnip> samira-t: http://blogote.com/2009/ideas/how-to-ideas/what-is-xps-files-and-how-to-open-xps-file-extension.html
<samira-t> ActionParsnip: tnx, a lot
<ActionParsnip> samira-t: also try: GhostXPS by Artifex
<mka> samira-t, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609947
<mka> samira-t, you can try okular if you are using kde
<samira-t> mka: no i have gnome :(
<samira-t> mka: ActionParsnip: tnx
<asoh> asoh M/MY/38
<mka> noelferreira, why do you want to play two sounds at the same time?
<noelferreira> mka maybe because i need LOL
<chromerium> mka: because he wants to listen to music and watch a youtube video at the same time? Or have notification sounds work?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with my sound in 9.10?  I'm not getting any sound in YouTube videos, and FireFox seems to "lock" the sound driver so that I can't listen to music without shutting FF down first.
<parolang`> Is it worth upgrading to 9.10?
<CShadowRun> parolang yes?
<parolang`> CShadowRun: Are you testing whether that's the right answer? :)
<chrisw_> I did ethtool on my dell d630 laptop and it says "1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full"  but the NIC dodes autodetect 1000, it detects 100.  My switch is autodetect only, how can I set the speed on my laptop to 1000?
<_zap_>  i would like to install (k)ubuntu on a loop-aes encrypted root. for this it seems i have to modify the installation cd which is fine. however, is it possible to tell the graphical installer to install (k)ubuntu to /dev/loopX instead of some hdd partition?
<victor__> hello, I have my clamav antivirus definitions outdated and I can't find a way to update it, can someone help me please?
<CShadowRun> parolang nah it's just a silly question, why would ubuntu make a new release if it wasn't considered worth upgrading to?
<graviton> victor__: freshclam, i think
<victor__> I can't follow the instructions posted on the website
<xckpd7> how can I go about installing thunderbird 3?
<parolang`> CShadowRun: Just because Canonical thinks it's a good release doesn't make it a good release :)
<victor__> just type freshclam as a root?
<parolang`> CShadowRun: Or do you always do what Canonical thinks is best for you?
<graviton> Yup, should work
<graviton> As far as I recall
<CShadowRun> parolang` your asking in the official ubuntu channel, the official opinion is yes.
<[S|G]> is anyone using ubuntu on an asus 1101ha or some other Poulsbo-based laptop? I'm having problems with my sound system =/
<frederick85> hi i just upgraded to karmic koala and i have alot of problems, the first problem i have is the new kernel doesn't load so i'm running the system using the old kernel
<victor__> victor@victor-desktop:/$ freshclam
<victor__> ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<victor__> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<victor__> it doesn't work
<graviton> victor__: As root, i.e. sudo freshclam
<parolang`> CShadowRun: Okay...
<victor__> ohh lets see that again
<[S|G]> frederick85 what happens with the new kernel? no error messages at all?
<meway> Can somone tell me how to make my tv act as a secound monitor?
<frederick85> [S|G]: it just outputs data i have no understanding of,
<victor__> graviton, can you see this output please: http://pastebin.com/m2aae9cb5
<frederick85> [S|G]: no error messages just stuff i'v never experienced before
<victor__> I'm not sure if it updated it
<[S|G]> frederick85 any chance that they were recorded on /var/log/messages ?
<hds_> I have just installet Ubuntu 9.10 (I did have Debian Lenny before) and now my soundcard dosen't work, it appers in lspci. Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller and the volumecontrol have the device listed and I can se all input and output but there is no sound :( any ideer ?
<Selveste1_> I have just changed nick to my own :)
<victor__> I guess sudo freshclam did not update my virus definitions... what else can I do?
<undermink> anyone in here who uses a gameboy in combination with linux??????
<undermink> cause im looking for  a driver for a 64M smartcard gameboy cartridge
<undermink> ?
<frederick85> [S|G]: no just seems like the kernel that worked only was recorded, also i can't seem to go into update manager, it says the sources list can't be parsed or something
<chrisw_> does this look correct for setting the link speed on a NIC, I get and an error:  "sudo ethtool eth0 speed 1000"
<[S|G]> frederick85: can you put your sources.list on pastebin?
<[S|G]> frederick85: the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<victor__> anybody would know how to update my clam virus definition please?
<aliendude5300> Can I install Ubuntu 64-bit right on top of 32-bit or do I have to backup and do a fresh install?
<rww> aliendude5300: you have to backup and do a fresh install
<h00k> I'm having a problem getting wireless to work on this machine: I have a WNA1000 device which apparently uses the Atheros ar9170 chipset, I am unable to get this recognized by network-manager
<h00k> *WNA1000 USB device
<aliendude5300> rww, I know 64-bit is faster, but does Flash still have issues?
<legend2440> victor__: according to this you have the latest virus db        daily.cvd is up to date (version: 10241
<[S|G]> victor__? isnt freshclam working?
<frederick85> [S|G]: http://pastebin.com/m4f949078
<rww> aliendude5300: I wouldn't know.
<rww> aliendude5300: and it's not particularly faster for most users anyway =\
<legend2440> victor__: compare it to this  http://www.clamav.net/download/cvd
<aliendude5300> ok, I guess I'll try it out then...
<victor__> no, I got this: http://pastebin.com/m2aae9cb5
<Selveste1_> nevermind it workes when i have connected SPDIF :P
<aliendude5300> rww: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/ubuntu-64bit-really-is-faster-than.html
<legend2440> victor__: you can download it manually and put it where it belongs   http://www.clamav.net/download/cvd
<frederick85> [S|G]: when i did my distribution upgrade it didn't automatically clean up, the upgrade stopped and i couldn't get back to it
<rww> aliendude5300: The tests Phoronix did in that review do not correspond to normal user workloads.
<iKernel> mome rath!!! :D :D :D :D
<legend2440> victor__: i had same problem wit clamav    avd is much better  http://free.avg.com/us-en/download
<legend2440> avg
<computersuck> ouin g un pb ec le firewall iptables pcq c site c calissement mal dis. genre le gars explique super mal mais jimagine ke snormal stute d tappete de fif quion tute cuit dans lbec?
<victor__> I can't follow those instructions, what command do I run to install it manually?
<[S|G]> frederick85: hm.... did you try to finish the upgrade? you could try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<aliendude5300> True, but I do still think it may be worth it...
<graviton> !fr | computersuck
<ubottu> computersuck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<[S|G]> frederick85: you might have some broken packages
<rww> aliendude5300: Sure, for some things, 64-bit is faster. I do some of those things, in fact. But for end-users, it is not noticibly faster.
<frederick85> [S|G]: it says it encounters a section with no package header
<[S|G]> frederick85: can you paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin? or send it to my on a private message?
<frederick85> [S|G]: http://pastebin.com/m4f949078 here it is
<h00k> I'm having a problem getting wireless to work on this machine: I have a WNA1000 USB device (Device ID: 0846:9040) which apparently uses the Atheros ar9170 chipset, I am unable to get this recognized by network-manager
<nemanja> hi
<nemanja> hi
<[S|G]> frederick85: what if you try: "sudo apt-get clean all && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nemanja> hellloooo
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, Karmic?
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: yep
<h00k> !hi | nemanja
<ubottu> nemanja: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<frederick85> [S|G]: it gives the same error
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, all of my Atheros chipsets were detected out of the box but let me see if I can find something, have you already looked through forums (so I can save some time)
<mauri> help about fdisk.... partitio manager is not able to create ext3 and ntfs partitions on the same usb pendrive
<[S|G]> frederick85: what is the exact error message?
<nemanja> can samo1 tell me how to enable visual effects on xbuntu??
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: I couldn't find anything useful, but feel free to try if you would like
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, alright... is it a Netgear device?
<aliendude5300> I have a webserver running on my Ubuntu Desktop. Would it be easier to figure out all the files to back-up, delete my partition and install over it, or just shrink the partition and install a new 64-bit partition side by side, and later remove the old one?
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: yes
<frederick85> [S|G]: can i paste 4 lines to your Private Messages
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: usb_ids 0846 9040 'WNA1000 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]'
<[S|G]> frederick85: sure
<iceroot> aliendude5300: make a backup
<aliendude5300> iceroot, the problem is with all the MySQL databases, etc. I don't want to lose those... :/
<iceroot> aliendude5300: mysqldump
<aliendude5300> I have a 1.5TB hard drive. Space isn't an issue.
<Guest1552> hello, which is the application that adds the encrypt/decrypt options to nautilus context menu?
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, have you tried madwifi or ndiswrapper yet?
<rww> Guest1552: install the "seahorse-plugins" package
<noelferreira> why can't i have sound on both firefox and totem at the same time?
<mauri> help about fdisk.... partitio manager is not able to create ext3 and ntfs partitions on the same usb pendrive
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: I did try ndiswrapper, but couldn't find the proper drivers for the 100 model, only 111. I haven't tried madwifi as I'm nto as familiar with this
<jcole> hello everyone, i installed ubuntu for a friend on his laptop and am trying to figure out how to sync his itouch music... is there a linux app that is compatible with the itouch/iphone?
<SpanDence> Does anyone know if there's support for the fingerprint reader on the Lenovo SL500?
<h00k> jcole: negative, they've been trying to reverse-engineer the database stuffs on the ipod touch
<h00k> !ipod | jcole
<ubottu> jcole: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, I see, I found a post with a different model of the Netgear wireless USB device that was loaded with ndiswrapper but I'm trying to find one with your model
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: yeah, I found one with the 111 model, and the windows-driver-installer that extracts the 100 model drivers crashes in wine.
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: I'd be happy to try that, but I just can't get the .inf's for the 100 model.
<elugaro> Good evening. I'm looking for help with the cups system. It is not starting up at bootup after I upgrade to ubuntu 9.1
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, I see
<aliendude5300> iceroot, where does mysqldump export the file to? It says it worked successfully.
<chrisw_> jcole: go to Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center ->  enter ipod in the search, then try a few applications
<mauri>  partitio manager is not able to create ext3 and ntfs partitions on the same usb pendrive
<ActionParsnip> yay all good
<iceroot> alcatros: to stdout  so use mysqldump .....theoptions... > mydump.sql
<h00k> chrisw_, jcole: that won't work for the touch
#ubuntu 2009-12-31
<h00k> jcole: see the links I directed to you previously
<iceroot> aliendude5300: to stdout  so use mysqldump .....theoptions... > mydump.sql
<iceroot> alcatros: sorry wrong nick
<alcatros> ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, I can't seem to find anything on it, I was hoping I could help but I can't... I'm sorry
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: the madwifi wiki is up-to-date on 8.10, too.
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: it's alright :/ I'll keep plugging away. worse-case is I get a different adapter.
<jcole> h00k: those are very helpful, thanks, that a good start
<Scunizi> If I compile some source with cmake can I still use checkinstall to create a .deb?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: should be able to
<aliendude5300> iceroot, how would I import this mydump.sql file on the new system?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thanks.. are you using weechat?
<iceroot> aliendude5300: mysql < mydump.sql
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: pidgin as always
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, I'm sure madwifi has something for it though, when I had problems with my Atheros adapters madwifi always fixed them
<iceroot> aliendude5300: with -u root -password=yourpassword and so on
<samira-t> ActionParsnip: sorry , how should i configure my fire fox to open .xps files ?
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: yeah, I'm looking for something up-to-date
<louiethecuban> hey everyone
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, I understand
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: ach! k.. can't remember who mentioned weechat a while back.. looks as good or better than irssi with some additional features.. BUT I have to compile the latest version for Intrepid
<aliendude5300> and there will be no compatibility problems between 32-bit and 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> samira-t: its a plugin, or i named 2 apps earlier
<louiethecuban> I have a question. I would like to help out with developing ubuntu studio, but I don't know where to start. Anyone have suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: probably Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: no ppa around?
<blakkheim> Scunizi: what does weechat do better than irssi in your opinion?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: probably..
<Guest1552> rww, thank you
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: I'm going to look at this: http://dimitar.me/?p=616
<louiethecuban> anyone?
<louiethecuban> jesus
<Scunizi> blakkheim: just playing with it a *very* short period I was able to split the screen horizontally and vertically with ease
<h00k> !patience | louiethecuban
<ubottu> louiethecuban: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, alright, I hope you figure it out... best of luck :)
<blakkheim> Scunizi: oh ok, that is interesting.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: https://launchpad.net/~piti-pablo/+archive/ppa
<louiethecuban> can anyone like, freakin hear me
<louiethecuban> haha
<Flannel> louiethecuban: #ubuntustudio is a good place to ask
<louiethecuban> okay
<iceroot> aliendude5300: no
<Flannel> louiethecuban: Also, patience will come in handy in the future
<louiethecuban> gotcha
<iceroot> aliendude5300: files that are stored dont have a difference between 32 and 64bit
<hackersuky> no hablan spanish
<Scunizi> blakkheim: I can do horizontal in irssi but not vertical at the same time.. thing is I"m use to the irssi commands.. it does get confusing sometimes when using screen (split in half) with irssi on the top and 2 windows showing.
<iceroot> aliendude5300: its just the binary which is compiled which have a difference
<rww> Guest1552: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: does the ppa give you wee-chat ?
<aliendude5300> iceroot, so all features of mysql are ported to the 64-bit version?
<iceroot> aliendude5300: yes
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: havent looked.. I thought I might throw my .deb for intrepid up there.
<iceroot> aliendude5300: 64bit just means bigger registers (bigger int) no features are missing
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: build going okay so far.
<Blehk> Is there anyway to ssh to a server and declare which terminal to use?
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, alright, keep me posted
<Blehk> like say: ssh myserver -s /usr/bin/bash?
<rww> hackersuky: This channel is English-only. If you need to speak Spanish, /join #ubuntu-es
<Scunizi> Blehk: sounds like you want to be able to get a couple things going at the same time.. if that's the case look at "screen" to do that for you
<samira-t> ActionParsnip: i cant use it
<h00k> Blehk: I know you can do it here on the server: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Blehk> Scunizi: the issue is actually that the user I have to login had the default shell changed, and that shell doesn't exist
<rww> Blehk: ssh user@server commandname
<Blehk> So I get booted before I can connect
<iceroot> Blehk: no, the shell from /etc/passwd from the server will be used, after the login you can call zsh or what you like
<ActionParsnip> samira-t: seems okular can do it but its kde based
<Blehk> iceroot: That's exactly the problem iceroot, the shell claimed there must not exist.
<iceroot> Blehk: correct, something like /bin/false
 * Scunizi is off to reboot into 10.04 kubuntu for a test run :)
<iceroot> Blehk: or /usr/bin/zsh  but i must not exist
<ActionParsnip> !info GhostXPS
<ubottu> Package GhostXPS does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> samira-t: Check out GhostXPS by Artifex
<iceroot> Blehk: but that is a problem on the server you want to connect
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: No dice.
<iceroot> Blehk: the shell must exist on the server, not on the client
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, :(
<flashkidd> 1
<samira-t> ActionParsnip: ok :(
<louiethecuban> is there any reason why flash is so buggy for ubuntu?
<h00k> louiethecuban: because Adobe won't fix it :(
<louiethecuban> <hook> well they better
<rww> louiethecuban: because Adobe doesn't care enough to make a decent version, and it's closed-source so we can't just fix it ourselves.
<noelferreira> i can't have both sound on firefox and totem: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave.... can you help me?
<louiethecuban> im sure this sounds way out of our league, but is there some kind of flash clone we can develop
<louiethecuban> that makes flash much more stable
<Fezzler> Does JACKD work with Wine?
<ActionParsnip> louiethecuban: theres gnash and swdec
<louiethecuban> in all flavors of linux
<rww> louiethecuban: there are several already -- gnash and swfdec being two -- but it's complicated to do and they're problematic for most people
<marcel_> Hi at all. On Ubuntu 8.04 I could change transparency of active window using Alt+MouseUp. Can anyone tell me how to turn this actice for 9.10?
<iceroot> louiethecuban: gnash
<Fezzler> Can't seem to get Wine Audio going.
<louiethecuban> hmm
<ActionParsnip> louiethecuban: its closed source and proprietary so any efforts will always be lacking
<louiethecuban> damnit adobe
<ActionParsnip> louiethecuban: exactly
<h00k> louiethecuban: basically, yeah.
<louiethecuban> ugh thats frustrating.
<shipmaster> hi newbie here
<h00k> !hi | shipmaster
<Fezzler> And once you turn JACKD off, you have to restart all the apps that are using it?
<ubottu> shipmaster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: I think I'm going to get rid of this adapter and get a different one.
<shipmaster> does anyone know where to get a good book keeping program
<LordHawke13> Hey guys, I gotta question.
<LordHawke13> My computer won't boot to USB.
<h00k> shipmaster: perhaps look at gnucash
<louiethecuban> did you look through the software center shipmaster
<h00k> LordHawke13: it might not be supported by your BIOS
<LordHawke13> Is there a way I can have GRUB chainload USB?
<damian> LordHawke13, I have a laptop that doesn't support it :(
<shipmaster> tried that but it doesnt keep track of inventory
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, alright, ever since I got my Toshiba laptops two years ago and they had Atheros which wasn't supported for awhile I haven't liked Atheros based devices...
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: yeah, his (My Dad's) other adapter broke and I grabbed this figuring it'd work for sure.
<hal_> I was luck my Toshiba worked right from the start
<h00k> NeT_DeMoN: apparently I was mistaken.
<LordHawke13> h00k, damian, NeT_DeMoN, Though it may not be supported from the BIOS menu, is there a way I can have the GRUB menu chainload a bootable USB device?
<NeT_DeMoN> h00k, I see
<shipmaster> yeah I looked through the software center and couldn't find anything suitable
<tos_> what is the command in IPTABLES to block outgoing connection to a certain ip on port 80??
<h00k> shipmaster: have you looked at gnucash?
<shipmaster> I tried using a windows  app that I have been using wine but it wouldn't work either
<shipmaster> I also tried VM to no avail
<damian> LordHawke13, look at : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/  second half of the page ;) i.e. once you have grub installed on the hdd
<shipmaster> gnucash doesn't track inventory
<LordHawke13> Ahah!! So GRUB recognizes USB drives as IDE HDDs. . .
<Scott1979> doesnt quick books run under wine
<LordHawke13> That clears some things up.
<damian> :)
<stevecoh1> thunderbird lightning not working under Ubuntu 9.10.  I see icons for the calendar and task functions but they are always greyed out.  Any ideas?
<shipmaster> don't know about quick books. I've been using bookkeeper 2009 and have tons of records in it
<Scott1979> MyBooks is quickbooks alternative for ubuntu linux
<shipmaster> is it a commercial app?
<elad`> All videos I play are tinted blue. It doesn't matter the file format (avi, wmv, mpeg), and it doesn't matter which player (vlc, totem). What could be the matter?
<Scott1979> not sure yet
<Scott1979> just reading myself
<Scott1979> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/mybooks
<shipmaster> where are you reading this?
<Scott1979> go here shipmaster
<shipmaster> thanks!!!!!!!
<Scott1979> yep its a purchased app
<Scott1979> paid for and trial version
<Scott1979> but then so is anything worty of this in windows
<elad`> All videos I play are tinted blue. It doesn't matter the file format (avi, wmv, mpeg), and it doesn't matter which player (vlc, totem). What could be the matter?
<Fezzler> Has anyone used Ardour?
<Fezzler> Anyone using Ubuntu to record music (guitar, keyboard, etc.)
<aaadriv> elad`: Idk I had that problem too but I it went away when I installed the restricted extras
<whoever> hi all, need some help toggling keymaps with super key what i have in my xorg.conf doesnt even toggle. any one up for helping?
<APERSON> !anyone | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frozenskunk> Hello all! Can someone tell me why samba changes file ownership every time I open a shared file? When I edit a file shared from my wifes computer from my computer, it changes the ownership and she can't edit it any more until I manually change it back to her user and group. Any ideas? Thanks!
<elad`> aaadriv, installed what?
<Fezzler> How do I disconnect an ALSA sequence in Aconnectgui?
<APERSON> frozenskunk, because you're editing/modifying it with your user on your computer
<whoever> frozenskunk: what does smb.conf look like
<elad`> I have the nvidia 185 drivers.
<frozenskunk> ok, now how do I make it stop doing that? It never did in previous versions of ubuntu, just started doing this with the latest (9.10).
<APERSON> elad`, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aaadriv> elad`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<frozenskunk> whoever: I will check it for you, the conf file on my local (client) or on hers (server)?
<APERSON> frozenskunk, you should paste your smb.conf to a pastebin
<frozenskunk> APERSON: Right, the .conf from which box?
<whoever> here is my xorg.conf http://dpaste.com/139469/
<_Pb> why aren't my xfontsel settings sticking?
<Scott1979> it is the hue settings in your players elad
<APERSON> frozenskunk, the one that the server is on
<elad`> APERSON, that fixed my problem. What was that?
<frozenskunk> APERSON: Of course, the one I'm NOT using right now... ;-) Give me a second to get it over and post it
<APERSON> !ubuntu-restricted-extras > elad`
<ubottu> elad`, please see my private message
<matu> <matu> hi
<matu> <matu> i am experiencing a problem
<matu> <matu> when i set my external screen to 1900x1200 the ubuntu netbook remix menu is blinking
<MetalNate> I recently updated to 9.10,  I have some problems that I cannot solve.  I have two progress sliders that are green in color in my task bar at the top of my screen that keep sliding back and forth and never go away.  Also at times my screen will turn purple and pink and weird ascii symbols flash all over it, my computer was fine with the previous version, can someone please help me figure out what the problem is, i have a screen shot
<MetalNate> of the slider bars
<whoever> frozenskunk: i bet it has somthing to do with window account permissions
<jajjax> is there any script or plugin for xchat to get rid of all spammers ?
<whoever> frozenskunk: what windows os
<APERSON> MetalNate, you best post that screenshot
<lstarnes> jajjax: no
<APERSON> jajjax, how so?  you can ignore dcc requests
<MetalNate> I forget where to do that, can you point me in the right direction
<APERSON> MetalNate, imgur.com would be a good site
<frozenskunk> whoever: not using windows at all, both are ubuntu boxes, just using the samba share right out of the clean install (I do need to use a windows laptop sometimes too, but haven't made it that far yet).
<MetalNate> APERSON: ok just gimme a sec
<matu> i also have my problem using 9.10 MetaNate
<JoeSomebody> hello, is there any way to view an ext4 drive from xp? a utility perhaps? if not what about ext3? not a permanent mount thing, just a quick way?
<APERSON> JoeSomebody, yessir
<cast> dunno about ext4, 3 certainly
<whoever> frozenskunk: what grops do you both belong to
<Guest88887> HELP: I'm trying to install aircrack-ng and the drivers but "make" and "make install" don't work. I'm also trying to get aircrack thru synaptic but that isn't working either as I get errors saying it Failed to get stuff from the server. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
<APERSON> JoeSomebody, though it's limited to ext2 and 3
<cast> Guest88887: how can you be an elite wireless hacker when you can't get aircrack installed :(
<JoeSomebody> Øh!kay but i think i installed karmic at default, which is ext4?
<Deividson> oi
<Deividson> oi?
<Guest88887> I asked for advice not criticism or useless comments
<frozenskunk> whoever: actually I never created new groups now that you mention it, we both just have our own accounts on each computer. Both were clean installs of 9.10, and I just created a shared floder on her desktop. So we both just belong to our default groups from when the user id's were created at install
<Deividson> i dont use ubutu
<APERSON> Guest88887, do you have build-essential installed?
<Guest88887> yes i do APERSON
<JoeSomebody> what is the way? i'll try it and see
<Deividson> because a lot of drivers dont pick in it
<APERSON> JoeSomebody, if you have ext4, which you likely do, it won't work
<APERSON> Guest88887, it'd be helpful to know the exact error apt is giving you
<Deividson> but ubuntu is good because it doesn't pick virus
<APERSON> !ot | Deividson
<ubottu> Deividson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MORPHEUS_> salve
<whoever> frozenskunk: its usally a good idea to create identical accouns on the lotcal box and then on the samba server (at least till you vet sharinv working)
<MORPHEUS_> perora ho sistema di prova la versione 9.10
<ctmjr> !it | MORPHEUS_
<ubottu> MORPHEUS_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<whoever> frozenskunk: it would also make trouble shootin' easier
<frozenskunk> whoever: What is shareinv? I guess i could do that with users, seems kind of clumsy though just to share a file. Any idea what might have changed recently since I never had to do that in the past?
<[S|G]> !pt | MORPHEUS_
<ubottu> MORPHEUS_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MORPHEUS_> e solo il canale inglese questo?
<nstyr65> Anyone know of a way to install arch without a usb device or disc on ubuntu?
<MORPHEUS_> come faccio dare quello italiano?
<whoever> frozenskunk: sharing.. sorry .. using dvorak -r
<lstarnes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MetalNate> APERSON: my .png image file wont load to imgur.com
<cast> nstyr65: the normal mkfs/tar xf/etc... manual way?
<Guest88887> This is the link to the error I'm getting:
<Guest88887> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5128e9fe
<nstyr65> I wouldn't know how to do that
<nstyr65> do you know a good manual or tutorial?
<APERSON> MetalNate, it should, I've never had an issue with it.  You can always try another service like imageshack
<Guest88887> Please help with this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5128e9fe
<frozenskunk> whoever: Sharing actually works, the file is shared and I can open and edit it. The problem is when I save it, all file ownership and group info is removed on her computer. I have to either sudo or root on her computer to change them back.
<poseidon> does ubuntu have a control alt delete equivilent.  I'm testing this program which keeps on hanging up gnome.  How can I end the process?
<ctmjr> !info aircrack-ng | Guest88887
<ubottu> Guest88887: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (karmic), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<whoever> frozenskunk: security updates.. don't know could also have different uuidu
<frozenskunk> whoever: btw thanks for helping!
<cast> poseidon: ctrlaltbackspace kills x
<whoever> frozenskunk: np
<poseidon> cast, I was trying ctrl-alt-[basckspace/delete]  neither responded
<Guest88887> I know, but I still can't get it with Synaptic
<JEX> poeidon what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cast> poseidon: if you have another device could ssh in and kill
<nstyr65> cast; would this work with ubuntu? http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_From_Existing_Linux
<MetalNate> APERSON: argh no its' something else, the images are on my freakin desktop when i go to upload they dont show in the browser in either imgur or imageshack
<Guest88887> I use Ubuntu 9.10 btw
<JEX> poseidon what version of ubuntu are you running?
<poseidon> JEX, ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<frozenskunk> whoever: smb.conf is up  http://pastebin.com/d65a42039
<cast> nstyr65: should be fine
<nstyr65> kk
<whoever> frozenskunk: watch it... if you use 'force create mode' on a share it will chage permissions
<APERSON> Guest88887, have you tried sudo apt-get build-dep aircrack-ng ?
<frozenskunk> whoever: is that in the .conf, or a setting elsewhere?
<Guest88887> I did
<Guest88887> it says No such file or directory
<Guest88887> I'm open to the universe and multiverse
<MetalNate> APERSON: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8725/screenshot1vu.png
<ctmjr> Guest88887: then you are doing something wrong it is there
<whoever> frozenskunk: .. comment line 298 altough itis only aprinter
<MetalNate> APERSON: the sliders are at the top starting in places and ending on the nvidia symbol then over by the clock
<Guest88887> I just changed the server
<Guest88887> maybe that will work
<ctmjr> Guest88887: you need to run an update first
<whoever> frozenskunk: that ment that only the owner could see it, don't know why that would only effect one and not both
<Guest88887> It's taking the server a while to load
<Guest88887> If you want to see my source list I'd be glad to show
<whoever> frozenskunk: its in the .conf you posted
<MetalNate>  I think it has something to do with the nvidia driver, just a hunch, i want to revert to my old Ubuntu install
<Barnabas> MetalNate, just revert to the old driver version if that is the problem
<eliot_> how do i set google chrome as my default web browser in xubuntu
<MetalNate> Barnabas: I dont know how to do that
<frozenskunk> whoever: That would be strange, because there is a printer shared off that computer also and it has never had the first issue, shows up when you try to print without even adding it...
<Barnabas> MetalNate, what is your current version of the driver
<APERSON> MetalNate, restricted drivers manager
<Barnabas> yes restricted drivers manager
<Barnabas> will do the trick
<Barnabas> select the early version
<MetalNate> Where is that located
<whoever> frozenskunk: thats all i see shared in the file you posted
<MetalNate> But would that explain those progress sliders?  The driver may fix the pink purple ascii screen
<whoever> frozenskunk: i don't see the file your sharing
<frozenskunk> whoever: ok, I got my lines crossed now, which did you mean is in the .conf the forced create mode or the printer line that needs edited?
<Barnabas> MetalNate, system->Administration->Hardware drivers
<teage> sup ppl
<MetalNate> Barnabas: Im in that
<teage> how do i get rid of my clock
<teage> i want to remove it from the panel
<MetalNate> Barnabas: the only option is remove
<APERSON> teage, right click on it and hit remove
<j3rg> hey wats up everyone
<j3rg> ?
<teage> i did that
<teage> doesnt give me the option
<frozenskunk> whoever: I'm not sharing an individual file, it's a folder that is shared from her Desktop
<APERSON> j3rg, did you unlock it first?
<whoever> they both are there, but you said your sharing a file. N don't see the fileshare
<j3rg> kinda of a silly question ....but i wanna know Windows 7 should be able to read FAT32 and not just only NTFS right
<vick> Hello. I'm looking for an editor that has synonyms for specific words or so ?
<j3rg> ?
<teage> i dont like the military style format
<whoever> frozenskunk: well foldr
<MetalNate> Barnabas: Do i remove it?
<teage> so i tried to add a different clock from the add to panel options
<teage> and now i have two
<AnthonyZbierajew> hi all!
<teage> and dont know how to remove
<Scunizi> j3rg: uh... yea
<teage> uuurrrrr
<j3rg> just was checking
<j3rg> thnx main
<Barnabas> MetalNate, do you you use the fancy 3d graphics
<MetalNate> yes
<ctmjr> !pm | Guest88887
<j3rg> exit
<ubottu> Guest88887: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<frozenskunk> whoever: ok, maybe I was wrong from the very beginning, doesn't ubuntu use samba to share by default? i.e. when you right click the folder, and choose share from that menu?
<j3rg> lol damn thought i was in bash
<Barnabas> ok - if you remove the driver they will stop working
<Barnabas> and you will be reduced to regular gfx
<Scunizi> frozenskunk: it typically will ask if you want to install samba..
<Barnabas> "no effects"
<MetalNate> I just removed it, can i install and older version
<MetalNate> ?
<Guest79281> hello, I have a user with an encrypted home folder. I accidentally deleted the contents of ~/.ecryptfs folder. Can I get them back/recreate them?
<teage> its kde
<teage> i dont know
<Barnabas> try to find an older version in synaptic
<Scunizi> teage: do you have a question?
<teage> been a long time since i used kde
<Barnabas> usually you will se at least two versions
<teage> yes
<Scunizi> what
<monra> Hello. I'm looking for free tools to create ER diagrams. Any ideas?(Except Dia)
<teage> how to remove clock
<MetalNate> Barnabas: but this isnt fixing the sliders that are permanatly on my screen though
<Barnabas> then restart
<teage> please
<Scunizi> teage: in kde.. mouse over the clock and a bar will slide out from the side.. click the "x"
<MetalNate> alright, i';ll be back
<Barnabas> MetalNate, gnome right?
<Guest88887> sorry about that. In case u haven't figured it out....
<frozenskunk> Scunizi: Thanks, it might have the first time (was months ago) but now, I can just right click a folder on the dessktop, choose sharing, and set options from there, it never actually mentions HOW it's sharing (i.e. samba or other)
<Guest88887> <----N00B
<whoever> frozenskunk: yep.. i figured you where tring to learn on ubuntu befre going to somthin' else
<teage> not happening
<teage> didnt work
<teage> see what i mean
<teage> i cant get it off there
<Scunizi> teage: is this a widgit on the screen?
<frozenskunk> whoever: No, I use ubuntu because I'm too lazy to move on to anything else... ;-)
<user01> is there any monitor color calibration hardware that works with ubuntu?
<teage> dunno
<teage> i just installed this
<teage> bt3
<teage> 4
<teage> i mean
<FloodBot1> teage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nordle> Anyone else had there machine floored by totem-video-thumbnailer in 9.10?
<Scunizi> teage: can you move the clock around on the screen
<ctmjr> Guest88887: you added universe repo did you run aptitude update ?
<teage> i didnt flood anything
<teage> nope
<Barnabas> nordle, had my machine floored by most anything in 9.10
<teage> i can move it back and forth
<Barnabas> imho the worst release so far
<teage> from within the panel
<Scunizi> teage: if you do short posts and several in a row .. the bot says you're flooding..
<Scunizi> teage: where is the clock?
<nordle> Barnabas:  ahh, not a fan then :)   it ate 2GB of RAM and 300mb swap.
<teage> oh
<teage> ok ic
<whoever> frozenskunk: wasn't ubuntu-dev the ones who developed xorg grb
<Barnabas> i am a fan
<teage> in the panel
<whoever> ;
<Barnabas> love ubuntu
<Barnabas> not 9.10
<Scunizi> teage: k.. hang on and let me boot kubuntu in my VM
<teage> thanx
<teage> sposed to be based on 8.10
<Barnabas> nordle, sounds like a mem leak
<frozenskunk> whoever: no idea, what's grb?
<nordle> Barnabas:  Fair enough, I just gave up 9 years of Slackware in a weird end of year freaky moment....so far its going ok(ish), but finding issues now after day 2.
<Guest88887> it's still updating at the moment
<Scunizi> teage: also you should use the nick of the person you're talking to.. so it highlights.. type the first few characters then hit TAB to auto complete
<Guest88887> it's at 20% :(
<MetalNate> Barnabas: no change
<teage> gotcha Scunizi
<MetalNate> Barnabas: yes i am using Gnome
<Guest88887> 21....
<Barnabas> nordle, I have to say the 9.10 is, imho, the worst release I have tried
<teage> uhhh now i feel stupid
<whoever> frozenskunk: toggling keymaps with a key or combo of
<Barnabas> none of my pcs worked on update
<teage> its gone
<Barnabas> none
<nero_> hi
<Scunizi> teage: 8.10 is almost end of life... and a much earlier version of kde which may have some quirks.. you should upgrade to 9.04 then 9.10..
<MetalNate> Barnabas: I agree i've had nothing but problems with 9.10, can i revert my whole install?
<frozenskunk> whoever: so do you think that file is being shared by something other than samba and that is why it isn't shown in the .conf file?
<ctmjr> Guest88887: you might have added a slow mirror it normally takes just a couple seconds to run an update
<drdr> howdy
<nero_> may anyone help me pleaz?
<drdr> canyone know the ubuntu dev channel
<nordle> Barnabas: Thanks for info.  My old mans PC started on 8.04, updated to 8.10 and then 9.04.   Think I'll leave it at 9.04 given that he's happy.
<Barnabas> MetalNate, you could, but I suggest fixing the problems in 9.10 and keeping on track with contemporary error fixes
<linoxman> hi people. I have a realtek usb 80211n. This is a 8192su, and not work in karmic.
<Guest88887> I'm using the main server...
<Barnabas> rolling back will give you even more problems
<Guest88887> This sucks
<whoever> frozenskunk: its ussally in /etc/sambasmb.conf
<Guest88887> should I just cancel
<frozenskunk> whoever: I'm confused, what does toggling key maps have to do with samba shares?
<drdr> linoxman use native driver mode
<Guest88887> I mean close the terminal
<Guest88887> lol
<ewook> Guest88887: let it run.
<frozenskunk> whoever: ok, so it's probable that it's being shared by adifferent method?
<ctmjr> Guest88887: no let it finish
<ewook> Guest88887: check your load.
<Guest88887> ok
<Guest88887> 26%.....
<MetalNate> Barnabas: Man, i just want the sliders gone, i just noticed on restart that it was perfoming a disk check and about 6 sliders where moving like a ladder during the check, then when it booted up the sliders that where on my screen are now one big long chain of green dots
<Barnabas> MetalNate, try absolutely removing any nvidia driver
<nordle> Is it possible to disable totem-video-thumbnailer?  Uninstall just that component?
<MetalNate> http://i.imgur.com/qE48r.png
<ewook> Guest88887: systemload, not % of fetching info from mirrors
<Barnabas> then move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a bak file
<drdr> nordle disable the natulaus component
<linoxman> drdr, dont work. If i put the firmware with the cd drivers, load modules, but many erros on dmsg
<whoever> frozenskunk: nothing, i thaught you solved it so i asked a queution
<Barnabas> the new 9.10 should disregard that conf file
<Barnabas> but does not in all cases
<Guest88887> Which one's the load? <---embarassed
<nordle> drdr:  sorry, I'm using Thunar not nautilus, but maybe it is similar method.
<moore> does anyone have some freetime to help me with plymouth on a karmic install?
<drdr> linoxman try googleing it or serching for a new driver and compileing
<MetalNate> now i cant reinstall my nvidia driver
<MetalNate> this is absurd
<Guest88887> 31%....
<brey> halo there
<monra> so any good ideas for a tool I can use to create ER diagrams in ubuntu? :)
<drdr> monra use dia
<whoever> frozenskunk: hyou can share with smb, ie:smbclient  without samba server
<frozenskunk> whoever: sorry, I'm easily confused... :-) I know very little about the keymapping  though I'm getting ready to learn more. That is the next issue on the wife's computer, the numeric keypad stops and starts working randomly with occasional installs.
<ctmjr> Guest88887: you do seem to be new to ubuntu/linux which is fine but may i ask why do you want aircrack it is not an easy thing to configure for a person new to linux
<monra> drdr: except dia, dia need to much work to create a simple ER diagram :S.. I'm looking for something better. Also not kivio because i cannot add cardinality constraints in kivio
<frozenskunk> whoever: I see, that might make more sense. Any idea which ubuntu does by default?
<Scunizi> frozenskunk: you sure the keypad doesn't start acting like a mouse control
<linoxman> drdr, yes i tryng but not find for now. Probally this problem is the kernel 2.6.31, and in a 2.6.32 fix it, but i installed the 2.6.32 ppa for ubuntu, and this pkg not contain this drivers
<frozenskunk> Scunizi: yep, no response at all other than num lock will toggle...
<Barnabas> MetalNate, I am not quite sure what exactly you mean by "sliders"
<Guest88887> Funny thing is I used aircrack on backtrack b4 and it worked fine
<MetalNate> look at the screenshots
<whoever> frozenskunk: try a  different keyboard seems ike a  hardware issue with the nymberpad
<MetalNate> http://i.imgur.com/qE48r.png
<Guest88887> I'm just trying to use it on linux
<Barnabas> ok
<Barnabas> rammstein fan
<MetalNate> like when ubuntu is loading the progress slider that goes back and forth
<Barnabas> he he
<MetalNate> yup
<Barnabas> coool
<Scunizi> frozenskunk: that's different.. there is a bug about the numeric keypad being put into "mouse" mode.. but there's an easy fix for that.. ctrl+alt+numlock I think
<Guest88887> I mean Ubuntu
<Guest88887> lol
<frozenskunk> whoever: you would think so, but this is dependent on updates...
<Guest88887> It's been a long day
<Guest88887> 45%....
<Barnabas> have just attended rammstein i cph
<Barnabas> well the sliders - cant really see them
<Barnabas> am I an idiot
<whoever> frozenskunk: all linux distros do it by default
<cyrus1> I have an acer, amd processor, currently running windows xp. I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10, but I keep running into an I/O error when the partitioner starts. Can anybody help?
<Guest88887> no barnabas I am
<MetalNate> its under the task bar in that one
<Guest88887> lol
<MetalNate> let me load another of how they usually are
<ctmjr> Guest88887: ok just making sure you know what your getting into hate to have you go thru all this just to be lost trying to get aircrack working
<whoever> frozenskunk: is her's a desktop or laptop
<Guest88887> I hope I'll be fine once I fix this
<Barnabas> hmm MetalNate its not because you defined your desktop larger than what your monitor can display?
<unimatrix> why does the "switch user" function lock my screen instead of letting me switch users?
<tmcc> ahoi ladies
<frozenskunk> Scunizi: I'll be darned, I hadn't noticed that before, must have been because I was hitting keys quick and not holding them down. those keys didn't fix it but I will track the right ones down. THANKS!
<MetalNate> well usually this is hooked up to my 47 inch lcd
<Barnabas> then the system is "intelligent" enough to scroll you around on the larger desktop
<MetalNate> http://i.imgur.com/v4NTv.png
<cyrus1> I have an acer, amd processor, currently running windows xp. I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10, but I keep running into an I/O error when the partitioner starts. Can anybody help?
<cyrus1> has anybody else run into this problem?
<Guest88887> Side question: Is it possible for monitoring programs like Dan's Guardian to prevent you from getting updates
<whoever> frozenskunk: and is the numberpad seperate from the keybroard or integrated
<MetalNate> Barnabas: http://i.imgur.com/v4NTv.png
<person> I burned an ISO to 3 disks. I then extracted one ISO from each disk. These had identical md5sums, but different md5sums to the original ISO that I burned. Did the burning succeed?
<moore> cyrus1: are you trying to dual-boot install?
<eeeandrew> cyrus1: I had that problem the first time I installed 7.04 two years ago. It was a corrupt disk. Did you use the check utility?
<legend2440> frozenskunk: shift+ numlock toggles  number pad on mine
<MetalNate> Barnabas: I actually havent hooked it back up to my tv since the install of 9.10 because i have to bring my pc here to have internet i live somewher else
<frozenskunk> whoever: hers is a desktop, looks like it is the problem Scunizi mentioned where it acts like a mouse instead. at least I got one fixed! ;-)
<Barnabas> MetalNate, im sorry but in my end that screen shot looks perfectly ok ...
<sixtila> i got a message at the beginnin that my battery might be broken - how can i check it?
<cyrus1> Moore: I want to replace my old os with ubuntu
<MJas1016> Running Karmic koala. Why cant my widescreen LCD get the resolution I used to use with windows? The option under display isnt even there. Is there a way to possibly make a custom resolution?
<MetalNate> Barnabas: magnify it and look by the clock
<whoever> Scunizi: did frozenskunk forget about 'num lock'
<moore> cyrus1: and it's giving you the error when you try to replace?
<cyrus1> eeeandrew: I ran all the checks and all is well
<Barnabas> arh the green bar in it?
<frozenskunk> whoever: I have to take off, thanks again for all the help tonight! Take care!
<tmcc> plz, i have a pIII/1ghz laptop and i cant watch mp4 videos (H26x, acc - handbrake) cause picture and sound do not match. is this normal? ( mplyer -cache 9000 foo.mp4)
<eeeandrew> cyrus1: oh well. Thats my expertise exhausted:(
<Scunizi> whoever: no.. he didn't notice it went into mouse mode
<MetalNate> Barnabas: yep theres two of em and they move back and forth non stop
<frozenskunk> whoever: So THAT'S what that light on the keyboard means! ;-)
<Barnabas> ok
<Scunizi> frozenskunk: :)
<cyrus1> well that's the thing, the farthest I get is to the partitioner and then it just freezes
<Barnabas> i think that is a gfx driver issue
<sixtila> how can i check if my battery is broken??
<Barnabas> must be
<Barnabas> secondary an issue with the gdm
<MetalNate> Barnabas: i removed my nvidia driver and am attemtping to reinstall and now its not letting me
<Barnabas> but I doubt that
<Guest88887> 63%
<moore> cyrus1: what do you mean by "freezes;" i.e., how do you know it's an I/O error?
<tmcc> sixtila, the easiest way is to contact your dealer
<whoever> frozenskunk: preffereices>> mouse   thats what it is the numpad can be set to ork as the mouse
<ActionParsnip> yeeee boi
<MJas1016> Running Karmic koala. Why cant my widescreen LCD get the resolution I used to use with windows? The option under display isnt even there. Is there a way to possibly make a custom resolution?
<Scunizi> FrozenFire: whoever actually it's under the assistive technologies section..
<person> If I burn an ISO to disk and extract an ISO from that disk, does the extracted ISO differing from the original indicate a burn failure?
<sixtila> tmcc i wanna be sure that it is broken or not - at least ubuntu says so in the beginning
<ctmjr> Guest88887: while your waiting it  is way to slow you can read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: do you use an nvidia graphic card?
<cyrus1> moore: I did run a test with a madriva disk and it reported the error: /dev/sda: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/Output error
<MetalNate> Barnabas: whats really making me mad is everything was perfect until 9.10
<whoever> frostburn: nothe light means num or scroll lock
<ActionParsnip> person: yes it doesnt have the booting info
<tmcc> sixtila, your dealer or electrian has tools to check the accu
<moore> cyrus1: hmm... that sounds like a hard disk issue. how old's the computer?
<Barnabas> MetalNate, what does glxinfo | grep direct give you
<person> ActionParsnip, What makes you think that? And what booting info?
<cyrus1> it's a couple years old
<Barnabas> perhaps use pastebin
<sixtila> tmcc ok, thanks - unfortunately, i bought this laptop in other country :-(
<whoever> frostburn: brb food, did't wwant you to think u got abandond
<MetalNate> Barnabas: man you gotta tell me how to get to it, i am not so used to the technical
<MJas1016> actionparsnip: yes i have a nvidia card
<tmcc> sixtila, that should be no problem ...
<ActionParsnip> person: the iso file has booting info as well as the files, if you extract the file and do not reform the iso properly you will lose that info
<Barnabas> heh
<Barnabas> just open a terminal
<moore> cyrus1: is your "couple" the same as mine... >5yrs?
<Barnabas> the gate to all unix
<unimatrix> how do i switch users without logging out in Karmic??
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<AaronM> what version of xorg does 9.04 use?
<Barnabas> paste in
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep direct
<person> ActionParsnip, Then how do disk burning programs tell whether or not a burn was successful?
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: you can then set some resolution and click "save to x config file"
<Scunizi> MJas1016: did you happen to install ubuntu supplied driver or the one direct from ubuntu?
<tmcc> unimatrix,  su user
<cyrus1> moore: amd x86 1.9ghz new less than three years ago
<unimatrix> tmcc: i want a new gnome session
<MJas1016> scunizi: I installed from a downloaded live cd
<Scunizi> MJas1016: *direct from nvidia
<MetalNate> Barnabas: im downloading from synaptic the newest nvidia drivers.... i thinjk
<moore> cyrus1: hmm... how does the livecd run?
<cyrus1> perhaps I should run hitachi diagnostics on it?
<ActionParsnip> person: it puts the files on the disk you tell it, if you tell it to burn an iso it will be different
<Guest88887> I'll check it out
<Scunizi> MJas1016: k..
<Guest88887> But please...don't go anywhere lol
<MJas1016> scunizi: sorry, I am not sure. I re-read the question
<person> ActionParsnip, I told it to burn an ISO
<ActionParsnip> MJas1016: you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the resolution you wish to use
<Barnabas> MetalNate, will require a reboot then let me know how it goes
<person> ActionParsnip, I burned the same ISO to 3 DVD's and extracted ISO's from each DVD; the 3 extracted ISO's were identical to each other, but different from the original.
<ActionParsnip> person: then why are you on about extracting the file?
<cyrus1> moore: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> person: did you MD5 test the ISO file?
<person> ActionParsnip, Yeah
<person> ActionParsnip, That's how I know whether they're the same or different
<isolat3dsh33p> !topic
<tmcc> unimatrix, afik u cant do that.. under opensolaris u can open a new session in a window
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Tiders> Anyone know a good theme for Gnome that is a dark grey colour and glossy?
<MetalNate> Barnabas: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<MetalNate> nathan@nathan-desktop:~$
<person> ActionParsnip, I've been burning CD ISO's to DVD's for if that helps.
<ActionParsnip> person: maybe you need some boot options
<moore> cyrus1: when you run the livecd, does everything seem to behave? you could then use that livecd's disk utility to check on the health of the hard drive.
<person> ActionParsnip, Boot options? Why?
<MetalNate> see i remove the driver i had, and it wont let me reinstall says to check jockey
<ActionParsnip> person: i'm not sure can do that
<ActionParsnip> person: makes hardware work if a good cd will not give a good boot
<person> ActionParsnip, I heard you can and it worked in the past. But maybe it works differently with DVD's.
<cyrus1> I boot to disk, select installation, and it starts, but will freeze at multiple points, and I have to manually turn off then reboot
<basajaun> how can I install the broadcom  tar on an acer 5620z Ubuntu 9.10
<moore> cyrus1: try running the livecd and see if you can check-on the health of the hd...
<person> ActionParsnip, Well, I haven't tried booting it. I just want to make sure that it's not flawed before I go trying to do a Debian Lenny installation from it.
<cyrus1> moore: I ran the disk utility and the memory check and everything came out fine
<ActionParsnip> person: the data is different.I thinnk you will find that is the issue, download the dvd iso and burn it to a dvd
<moore> cyrus1: *frown*
<unimatrix> tmcc: yes you can, only it doesn't work with FGLRX
<cyrus1> does the livecd contain everything needed to format the old drive, create a fresh partition and install the new file system?
<moore> cyrus1: yes.
<ActionParsnip> cyrus1: indeed it does
<basajaun> Need help with wireless ?
<MetalNate> barnabas: my install of the driver failed. what do i do i have to have that driver for my pc to work on my tv
<ActionParsnip> !details | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<person> ActionParsnip, Thanks, but I don't think it's worth downloading a DVD just for that :P
<ActionParsnip> person: then you'll need some CD media
<Guest88887> 77%....
<mazda01> hdd dieing. ne1 else run ubuntu karmic soley from a 16 verbatim flash drive? do i partition it just like a HDD or do i run the casper install thingy?
<cyrus1> moore: is there any way to brute force it by bypassing the setup program?
<draginx> How can I make it so if i enter in a usb mouse, the touchpad gets disabled and if I unplug the usb mouse the touchpad gets enabled?
<basajaun> I have a problem with wireless adapter broadcom  on a just now installed Ubuntu version 9.10
<moore> cyrus1: not that i know of... can you still get into your windows install?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<angel12> hey guys
<MetalNate> how do i restart the X server?
<mazda01> also, will it be ok if I use aptoncd, make an iso image, then backup everything, adn do a fresh install, run aptoncd restore, then just paste over new /etc/ and /home/ and /usr/ with old copies of those folders?
<angel12> i just installed 9.10 on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> basajaun: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product     is it a broadcom 43xx
<angel12> MetalNate: ctrl-alt-backspace
<eeeandrew> hi angel12!
<tmcc> zpool create storage02 ad2 ad4 ad6 ad8 ad10 ad12 ad14 ad16 ad18
<cyrus1> moore: yes, I just did a fresh windows install yesterday and everything went perfectly well
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: alt+K+printscreen
<tmcc> Oops
<person> ActionParsnip, if my logic is good, it's unlikely that a burn would fail three times and result in the same md5sum; hence, there has been no failure, but rather a difference in disk images resulting from DVD's being different.
<Barnabas> MetalNate, could you pastebin the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<Barnabas> and
<cyrus1> no errors, clean drive format
<cyrus1> one partition
<ActionParsnip> basajaun: if it is then read:
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep vendor
<angel12> on boot all i get is a black screen, x wont start, im using an nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> person: i am not sure you can burn a CD iso to a DVD
<moore> cyrus1: okay. i would log-in to your windows, run defrag to see if it picks-up on anything, then download a new ubuntu iso, burn a new cd or install it on a thumbdrive, and try to install again. there's so many things that could be going wrong here...
<person> ActionParsnip, I reckon you can... I think I'll ask someone else. Thanks for the help.
<sixtila> i m trying to install stressapptest, while doing ./configure , it says c++ no, gpp no, CC no.... does it mean i need to install all these?
<ActionParsnip> person: cool
<Kano> hi, is anybody using gma 500?
<tmcc> sixtila, u need the compilers
<MetalNate> nathan@nathan-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<MetalNate> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<MetalNate> nathan@nathan-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<MetalNate> server glx vendor string: SGI
<MetalNate> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<FloodBot1> MetalNate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MetalNate> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
<cyrus1> moore: thank you. I'll give it a try. I got one more error message: "Failed to contact configuration server" mean anything to you?
<MetalNate> oops
<sixtila> tmcc should i install them individually or is there an all in one pack?
<moore> cyrus1: never heard that one before... which version are you trying to install?
<MetalNate> barnabas: thats it
<tmcc> sixtila, try echo "[q]sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx]sb729901041524823122snlbxq"|dc
<cyrus1> moore: 9.10
<legend2440> sixtila: instal  build-essential
<tmcc> sixtila, there is a readme
<vajorie> sixtila: look for the build-essential package
<zvacet> sixtila : do you have build-essential installed if not install it fron synaptic
<sixtila> ok, thanks guys
<Barnabas> sixtila, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<moore> cyrus1: absolutely never heard of that error, then. i've got to run, but want to help-out if i can; you can find me in the ubuntu forums under username moore.bryan. private message me if you need anything later.
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, i looked in the bios and without any usb drive inserted, i don't see a way to activate USB booting. will it be different if I insert a usb stick and boot the computer? it's a 775DUEL-VSTA Bios version P2.4. I suppose I could look for an update but isn't a pain to update bios without windows? or is it just a matter of creating a boot floppy with a flash program from AsRock?
<mazda01> also, will it be ok if I use aptoncd, make an iso image, then backup everything, adn do a fresh install, run aptoncd restore, then just paste over new /etc/ and /home/ and /usr/ with old copies of those folders?
<MetalNate> the headers to my kernel are missing?
<tmcc> sixtila, dont forget the right src
<MetalNate> wtf
<cyrus1> moore: is there any way to wipe a hard drive of all existing file systems? effectively removing anything that might be on it
<basajaun> ActionParsnip:  I have been to that page they recommand to install afirmware extractor b43-fwwoodcutter , I have done that , problem is the extractor will try to download firmware from the net and since macine cannot connect without the firmware installed.....
<cyrus1> moore: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: if the system doesnt support usb booting you can use a floppy to kickoff the usb
<cyrus1> take it easy
<ActionParsnip> basajaun: is it a broadcom 43xx?
<tmcc> cyrus1, dd is the tool of your choice
<moore> cyrus1: yeah... gparted livecd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest79281> hello, I have a user with an encrypted home folder. I accidentally deleted the contents of ~/.ecryptfs folder. Can I get them back/recreate them?
<sixtila> terminal says cant find package build essentials, synaptik search also doesnt show it
<sixtila> what source do i need
<blakkheim> sixtila: build-essential
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, so you're saying that I should see an option within the bios that says BOOT device USB or something similar because all that I have in removable devices is Floppy, or I can boot to a HDD that the bios sees, or the cdrom
<Guest88887> 79%....
<legend2440> sixtila: build-essential   no s on end
<zvacet> cyrus1 : you can wipe hd with your ubuntu live cd
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, would it be different if I had the usb stick in while I boot the computer?
<sixtila> ok, thanks
<cyrus1> tmcc: what is dd?
<blakkheim> cyrus1: man dd
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<myk_robinson> how can I manage startup services in 9.10? The OpenVpn daemon is not starting on startup
<blakkheim> !fr
<cyrus1> blakkheim: man dd:
<cyrus1> ?
<blakkheim> cyrus1: yes, read the manpage of dd to understand more about it
<cyrus1> blakkheim: what does dd stand for? I'm super new at this and just learning
<blakkheim> cyrus1: dd is the command. it stands for dataset definition i think.
<tmcc> cyrus1, hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda ; dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda1
<needskype> Hey guys, i'm an Ubuntu noob, and I just need to get Skype installed in 64-bit Karmic. What do I need to do? :(
<zvacet> cyrus1 : if you want to wipe HD use ubuntu live cd or  gparted live cd   http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<tmcc> CyberSix, ave
<cyrus1> tmcc: and I just enter that in the terminal?
 * needskype feels stupid :(
<tmcc> cyrus1, yes , be shure u have the right device
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<blakkheim> !u | tmcc
<ubottu> tmcc: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tmcc> cyrus1, needs a long time but alle data are overwritten with random numbers
<mazda01> myk_robinson, isn't it System, Prefs, Start Up Apps?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I am curious, is it possible to run a shell script from the command dialog (alt+f2), and if so, how?  I've set the permission on the script to "rwx" for the owner, so it shouldn't be a permission issue.
<cyrus1> zvacet: I can use gparted livecd to format, then ubuntu to install file system
<needskype> Sigh... it can't be that hard. :(
<Guest88887> 81%
<ActionParsnip> dorkface: is it in /usr/bin
<needskype> Anyone?...
<cyrus1> Ok, so I have one final inquiry
<mazda01> also, will it be ok if I use aptoncd, make an iso image, then backup everything, adn do a fresh install, run aptoncd restore, then just paste over new /etc/ and /home/ and /usr/ with old copies of those folders?
<needskype> Anyone here on 9.10 64-bit know how to install Skype?
<myk_robinson> mazda01: i guess thats it. I looked there earlier and didnt see OpenVPN Daemon listed, so i thought maybe there was a service manager somewhere. I can add the command to start it there, but it requires admin privileges. i want to add it in a way that it auto starts without asking for a password
<blakkheim> !repeat | needskype
<ubottu> needskype: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<legend2440> needskype: download and install   http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<cyrus1> what's the best test to run to make sure my hard drive doesn't have an I/O error holding up my ubuntu install?
<zvacet> cyrus1 : yes but you can format with ubuntu live cd if you want to
<Maletor> My CPUs aren't load balancing when I watch a HiDef movie, what should I do?
<blakkheim> Maletor: use a better video plaayer
<dorkface> ActionParsnip: no, I'll see if that helps :)
<blakkheim> -a
<needskype> legend2440, that doesnt work. says I need ia32-libs.
<Maletor> blakkheim: I've tried movieplayer, VLC and MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> needskype: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367724
<desktop1__> hello
<blakkheim> Maletor: use the multithreaded mplayer (not in ubuntu repos, google it)
<desktop1__> helllllo
<Maletor> blakkheim, what happens is CPU2 maxes out at 100% while the others run at like 20 or 15
<desktop1__> in the ubuntu terminal.. i can't use find?
<mazda01> myk_robinson, is there a startup script controlled by startup services? i know karmic doesn't use /etc/init.d/ scripts anymore but it uses the services now.
<ActionParsnip> needskype: short answer: its on the medibuntu repo
<legend2440> needskype: you downloaded  Ubuntu  8.10+  64 bit?
<Maletor> blakkheim, then the video skips for a second until CPU2 gets down to about 80
<sixtila> is there a way to check if my ubuntu install is allright or not
<myk_robinson> mazda01: not sure. What I am having to run manually is   sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start
<blakkheim> sixtila: what do you mean by alright?
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: sudo apt-get -f install
<desktop1__> why i can't use " find " in the terminal?
<needskype> legend2440, 9.10 not 8.10
<ActionParsnip> desktop1__: you can
<desktop1__> how
<blakkheim> desktop1__: man find
<desktop1__> ctrl + f isnt working
<ActionParsnip> desktop1__: e.g:   sudo find / -name "*.so" | grep flash
<Maletor> blakkheim, why can't ubuntu/VLC handle the decoding/ multithreading?
<ActionParsnip> desktop1__: ctrl+f wont work in a terminal
<sixtila> blakkhein when i run debian i get a bunch of errors, could be hardware or could be corrupt install - so from ubuntu can i check if my hardware is all right
<legend2440> needskype: yes 8.10+  includes 8.10 amd newer
<desktop1__> i compiled a soruce code and i want to look for something in the text
<blakkheim> Maletor: because vlc sucks
<ActionParsnip> desktop1__: find is a command like apt-get
<legend2440> needskype: yes 8.10+  includes 8.10 and newer
<blakkheim> sixtila: depends on what hardware you want to test. hd? ram? what?
<needskype> legend2440, But it's NOT working on 9.10 :( I don't know how to add an repository. :(
<tmcc> desktop1__, a terminal normaly do not use such shortcus ...
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: plays nice with my g1 phone :D
<desktop1__> what can i do tmcc
<mazda01> myk_robinson, i think karmic uses upstart. doesn't it start with sudo service openvpn start
<needskype> legend2440, "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs (>= 1.6)"
<needskype> legend2440, whats that mean?
<desktop1__> copy everything? about 4000 lines
<Maletor> balkkheim, well what about movieplayer? you really stand behind mplayer that strongly?
<myk_robinson> mazda01: that works too. If i place that command in the startup apps, will it fail because a password is not being issued?
<sixtila> blakkheim atleast ram is fine, i checked, can i do md5sumub check for my ubuntu - if that will help me verify
<sixtila> ubuntu is all right
<tmcc> desktop1__, u need the find command .. or install the midnight commander with the buildin search
<nandu20> wine is not working properly
<Maletor> blakkheim, well what about movieplayer? you really stand behind mplayer that strongly?
<blakkheim> !md5 > sixtila
<ubottu> sixtila, please see my private message
<tmcc> desktop1__, or apps like locate
<blakkheim> Maletor: the multithreaded version of mplayer will solve your problem.
<tty13> desktop1_, there is a select all in the edit menu, maybe copy to gedit and find ?
<MetalNate> barnabas: help me man, im in low graphics mode now, everytime i try to reinstall my driver it fails
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: what video card?
<legend2440> needskype: in terminal try  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs   or look in synaptic for it
<mazda01> myk_robinson, not sure, you;ll have to try it. you could add that commadn to start up apps list, then just issue sudo service gdm restart and it
<MetalNate> it's an nvidia
<tmcc> desktop1__, you want to find files or in a file?
<needskype> legend2440, that says it's not found.
<mazda01> 'll act like you restarted your system. have you read this?  http://pthree.org/2008/02/26/managing-services-in-ubuntu-part-i-an-introduction-to-runlevels/
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: sudo apt-get update; gksudo jockey-gtk
<blakkheim> Maletor: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<mazda01> also, will it be ok if I use aptoncd, make an iso image, then backup everything, adn do a fresh install, run aptoncd restore, then just paste over new /etc/ and /home/ and /usr/ with old copies of those folders?
<needskype> legend2440, Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<needskype> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<needskype> is only available from another source
<needskype> However the following packages replace it:
<needskype>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32asound2
<FloodBot1> needskype: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needskype> E: Package ia32-libs has no installation candidate
<clop> hi, is there a way to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<desktop1__> i want to find a word inside the terminal after i compiled a sourcecode
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: should offer you can ok driver
<sixtila> blakkheim isn't that only for the iso files? i dont have the cd anymore - is there a way to check for the ubuntu that is already installed?
<desktop1__> sorry English is not my first language
<needskype> :/
<desktop1__> i want to find " SNTP "
<protojay> in ubuntu, the numpad moves the mouse cursor? is that right?
<myk_robinson> mazda01: wonder why its not starting. Previous versions, if you installed a daemon, it started on bootup, ot at least asked if you wanted it to. I can start it manually, just peculiar. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> clop: you must upgrade to 9.04 first, otherwise yes
<PyroPhelia> does anybody here work with servers with 20+TB on them?
<ActionParsnip> protojay: you have mouse keys enabled
<tty13> desktop1, thats in a code right then ?
<protojay> ActionParsnip, how can i disable?
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: not since i left my job today but yes sure
<tty13> desktop1, just open the code on a text editor and search ?
<PyroPhelia> ActionParsnip, sorry to hear that.
<r00ted> buonasera :)
<sixtila> r00ted ciao
<tmcc> desktop1__, nano file.txt  and thy ctrl+w
<legend2440> needskype: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<clop> ActionParsnip, ok, neat -- when i do "update-manager -d" it asks me if i want to upgrade to 10.04?? is there something special i need to do to upgrade to 9.04 first?
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: yeah, management decision but i have a new less cool job
<mazda01> myk_robinson, check out that link and if you run the commands within it, it should add that service to start at different run levels
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: I did that, and went back to Hardware Drivers and i push activate and it says installaion failed and to see /var/log/jockey.log
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | clop
<ubottu> clop: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PyroPhelia> ActionParsnip, how long does it normally take xfs_growfs to grow?  I'm expanding a 17TB lv to 34TB and it's taking forver.  almost a full day now
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: you can add the nvidia ppa and install the driver from there
<cysic> Hay guys stupid question but i dont have any usb's or disks on me right now and im trying to think of a way to install BackTrack without burning it onto any thing is there any alternitives?
<clop> ActionParsnip, thanks, i'll take a look at that
<protojay> ActionParsnip, how do i disable it?
<myk_robinson> mazda01: I'm sorry, I must have missed the link post. Mind re-posting to my attention?
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: what drive are you using?
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: tell me how pls
<protojay> ActionParsnip, mousekeys
<mazda01> myk_robinson, gotta go, need to move my entire ubuntu karmic install to a new hdd. it's now going to be fun but the current 20gb drive is dieing
<mazda01> myk_robinson, http://pthree.org/2008/02/26/managing-services-in-ubuntu-part-i-an-introduction-to-runlevels/
<PyroPhelia> ActionParsnip, sata
<myk_robinson> thanks
<Maletor> blakkheim, so why is it then when I launch system monitor 3 of my processors are around 25% while one of them is at 100% that makes no sense!
<ActionParsnip> protojay: http://abhijeetmaharana.com/blog/2007/08/31/mousekeys-on-ubuntu/
<needskype> legend2440, just tried that. It doesn't work. :(
<PyroPhelia> ActionParsnip, the seagate 1.5TB series
<mazda01> myk_robinson, see ya.
<PyroPhelia> 45 of them
<blakkheim> Maletor: look at what process is using the one core.
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: oh, thats why
<ChessyHam> How do I deleted the old builds from the grub list???
<legend2440> needskype: you sure you installed  ubuntu 64?
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: we use SAS 15,000rpms
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: sata just didnt cut if for speed
<needskype> legend2440, YES. 32-bit will NOT work.
<ActionParsnip> PyroPhelia: i'd say its gonna be about 2 days
<tty13> ChessyHam, edit this file called /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tty13> chessyham, be careful though.. just comment unnecessary lines
<Hashishin> I want to chainload a truecryptbootloader on second drive with grub2. but it always show me "no such device" + uuid ;-/ I get uuid with sudo blkid /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 after mount this partition with truecrypt...is this the false way?
<cysic> ChessyHam just goto terminal and type sudo update-grub2
<legend2440> needskype: not sure whats wrong  sorry
<cysic> ChessyHam what version of grub are you using
<Maletor> blakkheim, it's VLC
<invisime> is there a good program for accessing photos/video off of a camera using PTP? the vendor software that came with my camcorder is windows/mac only.
<blakkheim> Maletor: problem found, then. :/
<ChessyHam> I think its grub 2
<Maletor> blakkheim, or if I'm using movieplayer, it's movieplayer! --- ok so then why doesn't it load balance
<ChessyHam> it looks a little idfferent from the previous one
<needskype> This whole chatroom doesn't know how to install Skype in Ubuntu Karmic?!? Skype is like the most used app EVER!
<legend2440> needskype: in terminal type  uname -a   whats it say?
<blakkheim> Maletor: because those programs were not well-written and only take advantage of one thread.
<PyroPhelia> ActionParsnip, figures.  we couldn't afford a SAS drives.  we needed around 1PB and it only cost us $80k to build the servers using sata.  the SAS route would have costs us nearly $800k
<cysic> ChessyHam just goto terminal and type in sudo update-grub2 then
<CShadowRun> needskype: hi, you just download the latest 32bit version of skype from skype.com
<ActionParsnip> needskype: you'll find the kernel is
<needskype> legend2440, Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CShadowRun> needskype: and then use dpkg -i --force-architecture skype*.deb
<CShadowRun> :)
<Maletor> blakkheim, that's really pathetic on the part of the VLC team, very very very very very pathetic
<ActionParsnip> needskype: add the medibuntu repo, you can then install skype from there
<blakkheim> Maletor: i agree, i dislike vlc
<nstyr65> needskype; http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<Hashishin> needskype: try this: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/skype
<ChessyHam> cysic, it says it found the new build and the old ones
<Hashishin> just translate if you need
<needskype> CShadowRun, I tried the 32-bit version. It says wrong architecture.
<basajaun> ActionParsnip: it says BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN vendor tungsten  Graphics
<ActionParsnip> needskype: the kernel is in every single linux distribution ever, its wat makes it linux, the kernel is what makes it a linux distribution
<cysic> hmm
<CShadowRun> needskype: you please read the other half of what i said
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CShadowRun> needskype: specifically the "--force-architecture" part
<ActionParsnip> basajaun: thats all I know, or you can use ndisgtk
<CShadowRun> needskype: :)
<needskype> CShadowRun, I'll try that... :)
<needskype> CShadowRun, Where do I type that command? :/
<CShadowRun> needskype: in the terminal, put the skype installation deb file in your home directory.
<nstyr65> I wonder, is there an open source implementation of skype? similar to pidgin?
<cysic> ChessyHam tryed rewriting the boot list
<ActionParsnip> nstyr65: ekiga
<ActionParsnip> !info ekiga
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: Is there a simple way i can just reinstall the driver
<nstyr65> interesting
<FireCrotch> nstyr65: There are open source VOIP clients, but none that are compatible with Skype. skype uses a proprietary protocol
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5589 kB, installed size 15448 kB
<nstyr65> that sucks
<CShadowRun> needskype: and you run "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype*.deb"
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<CShadowRun> needskype: that should work.
<needskype> CShadowRun, "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<needskype> " whats this mean?
<nstyr65> type sudo before it
<CShadowRun> needskype: you need to run it with sudo, i gave you the new command just now :)
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: you can then install the driver from the nvidia ppa (if you wish)
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<CShadowRun> needskype: also note that this isn't ubuntu's fault. This is entirely skype's fault for refusing to release a 64bit version.
<ActionParsnip> CShadowRun: +1
<needskype> CShadowRun, it didnt work. I sent you the error message. :(
<CShadowRun> yea, i'm talking to you in the pm :)
<cysic> Any way to install a os withough burning to a disk or usb?
<sedaghatfar> Please Help I just used Gparted to delete some unused space and give it to my ubuntu partition ( I dual boot ubuntu and XP) now I try to use my laptop and I get Grub error 17 Please Help
<ActionParsnip> !install | cysic
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: i need the driver, how do i install that ppa
<ubottu> cysic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FireCrotch> cysic: PXE
<eeeandrew> sedaghatfar:more info please? do you get to a boot menu?
<cysic> No a different os im trying to install BackTrack but im away from home i has no disks or removable storage
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: you can run software sources and add the ppa lane as an extra repo, then when you close it you can run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-190
<cysic> Im on ubuntu now
<Out_Cold> well isn't that great when one goes to fill up his pastebin and sees it all together where exactly the mistakes are...
<ActionParsnip> !bt4 | cysic
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip:thank you so much i'll try to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<ActionParsnip> cysic: ^
<sedaghatfar> eeeandrew: okay I do not get a real menu it says loading grub 1.5 then error 17
<cysic> ActionParsnip what?
<ActionParsnip> cysic: backtrack is not supported here
<eeeandrew> sedaghatfar: do you have a LiveCd lying around?
<Out_Cold> cysic, join #remote-exploit for backtrack support
<nstyr65> cysic; I think you have to create a new partition
<sedaghatfar> eeeandrew: yes I just loaded it
<nstyr65> like 3 gigs
<cysic> I have a partition
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: in software sources i know how to add a repo, but waht to i typin in for ppa
<nstyr65> cysic; no, a new partition to boot from
<ActionParsnip> the text in bold for the link i gave you
<cysic> i have a new partition
<eeeandrew> sedeghatfar: Good. Go onto the liveCD. Enter terminal and type in: sudo update-grub
<cysic> formated in FAT32
<cysic> empty
<nstyr65> you should be able to install the os from there
<nstyr65> check the documentation for your os cysic
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: ahh ok got it
<cysic> i need to install it withough any removable storage
<hikenboot> their is a bug where ksm breaks encryption (with swap file ) is there a fix I cant seem to find one
<eeeandrew> sedaghatfar: I believe whats happened is that changing the partitions has made grub lose track. That command will bring it back up to speed
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: you can do it at command line with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<hikenboot> sorry their/there
<nstyr65> yes cysic that's the point of having a new partition of about 3 gigs
<nstyr65> you boot from that and install the os
<nstyr65> but it depends on the os
<nstyr65> I can't really help there
<MetalNate> thank you
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: you can then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-190
<ActionParsnip> MetalNate: i dont like hand holding but it was getting long and I wanna go to bed
<N_I_G_G_E_R> Hi
<cysic> How can i boot into a new partition with no os installed on it?
<N_I_G_G_E_R> FOr somereason my hard drive is now write protected
<ActionParsnip> N_I_G_G_E_R: i suggest you change your nick
<N_I_G_G_E_R> and I can't save or delete anything!
<nstyr65> lol
<cysic> facepalm
<changenick> sorry
<changenick> Tired of Negroes and their monkeyshines?  Join us on Chimpout Forum!  At Chimpout Forum we are NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS.   Chimpout Forum welcomes the rainbow diversity of the human race with open arms, including Asians, non-negroid Hispanics, Semites, Jews, Whites, Indians, Native Americans, Turks, Polynesians, Saami, etc.  Basically we welcome anybody who isn't a fecal-colored niggroid AFRICOON!  Join us in the epic battle of HUMAN
<changenick> S VS NIGGGGGGERS!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<N_I_G_G_E_R> jajajaja
<nstyr65> cysic; google whatever os you want to instal and "no usb cd" or something
<whoever> N_I_G_G_E_R: is your hd racist?
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: sorry man, but when it comes to drivers and stuff on here, im totally lost but i think i've got it from here i really appreciate your help
<tony_> need a conertver that converter mp3 to m4a for linux
<nstyr65> cysic; I had the same problem with installing arch and I found a method using a new partition to boot with
<DarkMasterHalo> whoever: I would just say a ban could be in this case.
<tony_> need a converter
<blakkheim> tony_: ffmpeg
<tony_> is that for linux
<blakkheim> tony_: would i have suggested it if it wasn't?
<nstyr65> I think it's for both linux and windows actually
<cysic> nstyr65 Its a pain i have been looking all over the place for a usb or cd
<Guest79281> hello, I have a user with an encrypted home folder. I accidentally deleted the contents of ~/.ecryptfs folder. Is there a way to recreate them?
<nstyr65> me too lol
<nandu20> need a download accelerator
<nstyr65> cysic; have you still got the live disc?
<tony_> does it converter mp3 to mp4a
<tony_> to m4a
<nstyr65> because you'll ned to resize your main partition and create a fresh one
<blakkheim> tony_: why would you want m4a?
<tony_> because my dsi only soupports m4a for music
<MikeChelen> tony_: try winff or sound converter in the software center
<legend2440> tony_: http://www.ehow.com/how_5089656_convert-ma-mp-linux.html
<MetalNate> ActionParsnip: on second thought i did what you said, and when i click my nvidia button it says you do not appear to be using an nvidia driver run nvidia-xconfig (which i did) and restart x server ( i think i did)
<nstyr65> Guest79281; I don't think there is, did you check if it's in the trash bin folder?
<Guest79281> nstyr65, I overwrote it :(
<nstyr65> Guest79281; are you sure that's just not the encryption?
<nstyr65> it will look like garbage when it's unencrypted
<Guest79281> nstyr65, I did not understand what you say
<Guest88887> 98%....
<nstyr65> er
<nstyr65> encrypted
<Guest88887> lol
<nstyr65> Let me explain...
<msilva> dddf
<nstyr65> when you encrypt a file or filesystem you turn that stuff into random bits of data
<nstyr65> that look like garbage
<Guest79281> nstyr65, which is in .Private
<Maletor> sudo apt-get install ssh-server ----- yes? yes?
<nstyr65> so unless you use a program to decrypt them with the proper key and algorithm they might look like nothing
<blakkheim> Maletor: openssh-server
<Maletor> tyu
<nstyr65> Are you sure you overwrote the folder/deleted it?
<jaakkome> In Transmission, is it possible to salvage into a backup the information needed to continue downloading a partly downloaded file?
<legend2440> MetalNate: did you open  system>admin>hardware drivers and see if nvidia 190 is activated?
<blakkheim> jaakkome: try #transmission
<crash> hey guys, i'm a 'newbee' and i've crashed my system. I need help
<MetalNate> legend2440: im using 96 190 is incompatible and when i try to activate it it gives me an errror
<MilPot> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tty13> tony_, sudo apt-get install pacpl
<bbrooks_> can someone help me get evolution to work with my exchange 2007?
<Tiders> Way to retrieve the maker of your HDD from terminal?
<ctmjr> Guest88887: the update has not finished yet?
<MetalNate> legend2440: now it says no proprietary drivers in use
<tty13> tony_ lots of file formats supported http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<FireCrotch> crash: Can you please tell us more about the problem you're having? "It crashed" isn't very helpful for us to be able to help you
<MetalNate> legend2440: im going to restart ill brb
<crash> i'd like to restore an aparently crashed debian linux
<crash> anyone who could help would be appreciated
<FireCrotch> crash: debian support is available in #debian
<crash> how do i get there?
<Jimmy`> Is there a way to remove the GRUB loader from a Windows 7 partition? As a note, the main partition is Mac OS X Snow Leopard and Windows 7 is my second partition. I was trying to install Ubuntu as well and it didn't work so well...
<soreau> crash: /j #debian
<FireCrotch> crash: /join #debian
<crash> do i type that somewhere?
<BlueAlchemy> hey guys
<_ganymede> anyone know of a good free dns that will resolve to my home ip?
<soreau> crash: Yes, where you are typing to talk here
<FireCrotch> crash: same place you're typing to talk to use
<nstyr65> _ganymede; try google's new dns
<Scott1979> check pm crah
<Scott1979> crash
<nstyr65> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<bbrooks_> 4.2.2.2
<Scott1979> im using google dns
<bbrooks_> opendns
<Nightlight> Hello, i've got a problem with Distributed shell... (dsh) anybody can help me please ?
<nstyr65> meh
<Jimmy`> there's also dyndns
<nstyr65> opendns hijacks failed lookups
<bbrooks_> no-ip.com
<gar> when I attempt to scp from the remote computer to the host (ubuntu) I receive "no route to host" ..I've started ssh on the host. Any ideas?
<blakkheim> gar: can you ping it?
<BlueAlchemy> guys I got a problem, I'm running karmic and I have a Seagate 500GB External USB HDD.
<Scott1979> yeah but google is the search kings so so i will continue to use theres
<gar> BlueAlchemy, I can ping it
<gar> I mean I can ssh to it
<Guest88887> finished
<bbrooks_> anyone know how to get evolution to work with exchange 2007
<Scott1979> crash do u still need help
<_ganymede> nstyr65: this is kind of awesome... i'm scared...
<BlueAlchemy> It was working but now it gives me this weird windows error message and won't mount
<BlueAlchemy> what should I do?
<MilPot> Blue, do you have windows?
<LucidGuy> VirtualBox issue.  Trying to startup a previous Windows7 VM from the exact same hardware just newer version of Ubuntu.  Was on Jaunty now Karmic (full install NOT upgraded).  I simply restored the vdi and the !/.VirtualBox conf from my home dir.  Everything looks fine but all my previous VMs wont start.  Freeze or other errors.  Should this even work?  Am I missing something?
<Guest88887> now it's unloading the files
<blakkheim> BlueAlchemy: stop buying seagate drives
<BlueAlchemy> not on my laptop
<DarkMasterHalo> BlueAlchemy: Is it formatted in NTFS ?
<Jimmy`> I can't even boot into my Windows anymore, the GRUB rescue prompt comes up instead
<Scott1979> is there a windows installation on th external hd blue
<FireCrotch> BlueAlchemy: Sounds like it's formatted with the ntfs filesystem and was not cleanly unmounted from within windows
<BlueAlchemy> I never formatted it, just used it out of the box
<MilPot> BlueAlchemy: Next time make sure you Safely remove it before unplugging it
<Scott1979> i second that firecrouch
<gar> yes I can ping it
<blakkheim> gar: try using scp -v instead of just scp for easier debugging
<Lolocafera> heya, folks
<BlueAlchemy> except that windows does not mount anything in the sense that Linux and MacOS do
<MilPot> BlueAlchemy: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs, followed by sudo ntfsfix /dev/drive_name
<Out_Cold> so can i add a second keyboard layout to my server to allow a remote keyboard to function? the problem exists in vmware-server and those guys aren't of much help
<gar> blakkheim, just receive no route to host on port 22
<MilPot> BlueAlchemy: Then it should mount.
<FireCrotch> BlueAlchemy: It's pretty much the same thing, actually.
<blakkheim> gar: and you can ssh to it without error?
<BlueAlchemy> cool, thanks guys
<gar> yes, blakkheim
<Nightlight> Hi guys, i've got a "command not found" when using Distributed Shell... in Ubuntu, anybody can figure it out ?
<arobitag> so according to palimpsest disk utility, my hard drive disk "HAS MANY BAD SECTORS" I googled around a bit and apparently there are some bugs popping up in karmic about this, so people recommended grabbing the disk utility from the manufacturer to test. drive is a seagate barricuda and unfortunately they don't off a linux disk utility
<Scott1979> windows mounts HD it just does it for u
<Scott1979> same as ubuntu mount
<nstyr65> Nightlight; what are you trying to do?
<arobitag> are there any other utilities that would be recommended to verify the hd is failing?
<MilPot> BlueAlchemy: Always eject/safely remove drives, especially if write caching is enabled.
<whoever> Jimmy`: ..quick call 9-1-1 ubuntu is dead
<gar> it's similar to this, I guess : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281007
<BlueAlchemy> ok, I think I know what the problem was
<MetalNate> legend2440: when i restart i get this message : (EE) nvidia(0) failed to load nvidia kernel module
<nstyr65> Nightlight; that just means it's not a recognizable command in bash
<Lolocafera> I'm stuck with this sucky new version of Grub, I can't restart my computer because said sucky version is unable to get any input from my USB keyboard
<whoever> or grub
<Nightlight> I'm trying to run a torque installation on a remote computer
<FireCrotch> arobitag: seagate provides a DOS-based boot disk with their disk utility on it
<Nightlight> you say it only accepts bash commands ?
<MilPot> Lolocafera: turn legacy USB support on in your bios?
<ardchoille> http://www.hungry-hackers.com/2009/12/how-to-hack-password-of-any-operating-system.html
<nstyr65> oh sorry Nightlight idk about that shell
<nstyr65> but I'm sure that means it's not the right command
<Scott1979> i get usb keyboard support in new grub
<ardchoille> Sorry, wrong window
<Jimmy`> So is there anything I can do to my windows partition to restore it to the original windows 7 bootloader?
<whoever> Lolocafera: its becaus hal
<legend2440> MetalNate: did you say your kernel headers were not installed before?
<nstyr65> make sure you typed it right Nightlight
<Scott1979> use oph crack for password recovery
<Nightlight> yes i'm aware that doesnt find the command, but dont get it right
<arobitag> FireCrotch: oh really? looking for that now
<Jimmy`> Without the disk? I don't have it with me and I can't get to it for about 2 weeks
<Nightlight> the shellscript is on the current dir
<MetalNate> legend2440: see i been having problems since the 9.10 upgrade, a guy advised me to reinstally my gfx driver and now i cant reinstall it, no that kernel header error was cause i had synaptic and a terminal sudo runing at the same time
<nstyr65> Nightlight; so did you write the script?
<Lolocafera> my question is simple: I know my problem can be temporarily solved by deleting some files, but I don't remember which
<legend2440> MetalNate: oh ok
<FireCrotch> arobitag: I believe it's called Seatools
<whoever> Jimmy`: boot to the win7 disc and select repair
<Nightlight> im doing: dsh -a script.sh --install
<MilPot> Jimmy`: get an XP boot disk, run fixmbr
<Nightlight> and i got command not found
<MetalNate> legend2440: im in low graphics mode now, i've done evertyhing i know how to do, i just want my driver back
<arobitag> FireCrotch: nice, just found seatools for dos
<legend2440> MetalNate: what is error message when you click  Activate?
<whoever> Jimmy`: could also dothe same with ubuntu
<MetalNate> legend2440: now hardware drivers says that no proprietary drivers are installed, but there should be
<silare> How do I get automount NTFS and HFS+ working using fstab?
<Lolocafera> FYI, I'm under a live session right now, because Grub 2 decided to forbid me to boot
<blakkheim> silare: man fstab
<Jimmy`> Hmm, but now my ubuntu disk wont mount
<okan_> silare
<Jimmy`> and I don't know why
<MilPot> silare: install ntfs-config for NTFS drives is the easiest route
<Nightlight> i didnt right the script, it's a make package, actually it's a Torque installer
<Scott1979> lolocafera u need to config your startup manager in system/administration
<MilPot> silare: auto adds the drives too fstab
<silare> okan_: I did... But is that for automounting?
<silare> *MilPot: ^
<silare> Sorry.
<Lolocafera> Scott1979: will it work from a live session?
<legend2440> MetalNate: when you open  Hardware Drivers  is there anything in there?
<okan_> Milpot  is correct :)
<MetalNate> legend2440: nothing
<silare> okan_: Awesome.
<silare> Alright.
<Scott1979> lolocafera go private message
<MetalNate> legend2440: there was until actionparsnip had me remove everthing
<silare> I'll try it out. Will it screw up my default Ubuntu automounting (ex: hotplugging flashdrives, etc.)
<okan_> which version do you use ubuntu?
<Nightlight> nstyr65 , im doing: "dsh -a script.sh --install" this is a torque installation
<silare> okan_: Karmic.
<MilPot> silare: nope
<okan_> ok listen to me
<silare> MilPot: Awesome.
<okan_> use alt+f2
<nstyr65> Nightlight; I've never used it before, but you could try searching google to see if you have the right commands
<Guest49365> join archlinux
<silare> okan_: gksu ntfs-config?
<okan_> yes
<silare> okan_: Because I have it open. >_>
<okan_> :)
<okan_> Ok
<silare> okan_: But last time I tried to do automount aside from manual fstab editing I jacked up my entire ability to automount anything or hotplug USBs. x_x
<okan_> hmm
<Nightlight> nstyr65: yeah, i run out of chances so i'm here :p
<okan_> USBs ?
<okan_> ok
<MilPot> silare: it does fstab automounting, nothing else.  Uses NTFS-3G drivers, allowing you to edit NTFS partitions
<MetalNate> legend2440: can you help me
<nstyr65> Nightlight; google each of those commands
<nstyr65> and see what they do
<Guest88887> ok all done
<nstyr65> you should be able to find out
<Guest88887> now what?
<evon> can someone tell me the mount command to mount a fat16 partition pleas
<Guest88887> lol
<silare> MilPot: I'll try it then. Thanks, both of you (MilPot and okan_).
<legend2440> MetalNate: 1 sec
<silare> Wait. What about HFS+?
<nstyr65> actually Nightlight it's a good practice to google unknown commands when people want you to run stuff, because it could be something malicious
<legend2440> MetalNate: you say the 96 drivers are only ones that work with your card?
<ctmjr> Guest88887: aptitude search aircrack-ng
<okan_> silare
<shafi> is there any X3 player in ubuntu?
<MetalNate> legend2440: thats what i was told, i don't know for certain though
<okan_> silare if you want use fstab ,you should look blkid command
<Guest88887> it's found it
<legend2440> MetalNate: in  terminal type  lspci | grep -i vga  whats it say?
<ctmjr> Guest88887: good now sudo aptitude install aircrack-ng
<Nightlight> nstyr65: well, not this case, the script has an embedded installation for Torque Clustering, and it's compiling and made by the creators, a sofware company, it's just that Dsh doesnt look to work well
<mqueiros> hi! Does mplayer on 9.10 works with vdpau ? thanks.
<datzy> Him I just noticed that the ubuntu version scheme is based on the month and day?  what will happen after 12.*?
<ctmjr> mqueiros: ask it mplayer -vo help
<Guest88887> should i change the server first?
<mqueiros> ctmjr: sorry, still using 8.10. Considering upgrading.
<nstyr65> Nightlight; You'd probably be better off asking someone who's used it before
<Nightlight> nstyr65: thanks pal
<MetalNate> legend2440: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<ctmjr> Guest88887: no just try to install it and hopfully it does not take forever
<TaterSalad> I am having trouble getting my sound to work over HDMI. Is ideas on how to debug alsa problems? My configs look good, speaker-test says its testing but no sound. I can confirm it works with a live CD so its not a hardware issue
<xangua> datzy: it's year-month: ubuntu 9.10
<ctmjr> mqueiros: oh ok sorry i am not on 9.10 so i cannot help i compiled mplayer from source to get vdpau
<shafi> is there any X3 codec for VLC or totem?
<draginx> How can I make it so if i enter in a usb mouse, the touchpad gets disabled and if I unplug the usb mouse the touchpad gets enabled? on 9.10
<silare> okan_: I used it, but I don't know what to do with it. I don't edit fstab often enough to know how to well.
<crash> ok, ubuntu 9.1, is what i've got. I've had it for about a week and tried (for the first time) to use 'hibernate', upon reboot, it won't load, it gives me error messages about not finding system, root, etc, any suggestions?
<datzy> xangua: ok lol. that makes much more sense :)
<Guest88887> waiting...
<mqueiros> ctmjr: ok, thanks anyway. I'v already found some tutorials to get vdpau working with mplayer.
<CastingCrowns> anyone here know much about ubuntu on the ps3? Such as if there are ban issueslike the xbox has with modding?
<legend2440> MetalNate: according to this the 96 drivers are the ones you need  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.14.html
<datzy> xangua: I was thinking what will happen after 12th release otherwise. :)
<okan_> silare you should use blkid command
<Jimmy`> so, if I can get my Ubuntu disk to mount, what would I do to get my windows partition to use it's original bootloader instead of the GRUB one I accidently installed on it?
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  i seem to recall some forum threads or ubuntu tutorial/guide sites taht mentioned doing that.  But i forget where i saw it at.
<okan_> well okan_seremet@hotmail.com
<okan_> here
<MetalNate> legend2440: how do i install them? this seems far too complicated
<okan_> i ll help you
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  I have all my ubuntu 'rss feeds' at http://delicious.com/dr_willis  under the rss tags. So it may be at one of those.
<draginx> thanks
<legend2440> MetalNate: so open  synaptic  and in search  type   -96     and see if there is green box next to them  green means they are installed already
<silare> okan_: I used blkid already. I sitll don't know what to do. >_>
<crash> can anyone help a newcomer recover from a crash?
<Guest88887> 11........%......................
<okan_> silare my msn here i ll help you okan_seremet@hotmail.com
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  I always get laptops that have a off button for the touchpad. :)
<timoer> I have a problem with Rhythmbox on my Ubuntu. It can't open mp3 files...
<MetalNate> legend2440: it shows them installed
<draginx> Dr_Willis, oiy, I didnt even know mine had that good point!
<Dr_Willis> timoer:  you may need to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.. or perhaps some other packages.
<Jimmy`> Or are there files I can delete while on my Mac partition?
<okan_> silare ?
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  actuyally most laptops ive seen have some key combo to disable the touchpad.
<draginx> Dr_Willis, my laptop actually has a button for it I didnt recognize it was there untily ou just mentioned it. Cheers
<legend2440> MetalNate: nvidia-96-kernel-source     nvidia-96-modaliases      nvidia-glx-96   all 3 installed?
<goplexian> is there a non-mono version of gnome-do?
<selig5> 1984
<MetalNate> legend2440: yep
<MetalNate> legend2440: but in hardware drivers it says none are
<xangua> goplexian: there is kupfer, it uses python
<legend2440> MetalNate:  very strange
<timoer> anybody can help me?
<silare> okan_ Okay.
<silare> okan_ Give me a second.
<MetalNate> legend2440: i guess im just going to d/l the 9.1 iso and reinstall 9.10 blows
<okan_> silare ok
<eeeandrew> timeor: post your question. somoene who knows about it will help
<bbrooks_> so is there no mail client that is supported by mapi exchange 2007?
<legend2440> MetalNate: you have karmic  32 installed now? or something else?
<silare> okan_ I'm starmagex@yahoo.com
<MetalNate> legend2440: yep karmic 32, all updates, it worked fine with 9.04 i think is waht i had before this, no probs at all
<Jimmy`> Anyone know how to remove the GRUB bootloader from the windows partition of a duel-boot mac?
<Guest88887> yay............
<Guest88887> 65%.......
<legend2440> MetalNate: karmic upgrade or clean install?
<MetalNate> legend2440: upgrade because the install would lose graphics on the install
<ctmjr> Guest88887: we should have changed mirrors but wanted to make sure you got your program first before you messed with it
<MetalNate> legend2440: thanks for your help man, im just going to do a clean install of .04 this is ridiculously complicated for a damn driver
<legend2440> MetalNate: ok good luck
<Guest88887> I lost internet connection just now
<Guest88887> am i screwed? lol
<Guest88887> lost it again
<Jimmy`> I'm guessing nobody knows how to help with mine?
<baz> I installed ubuntu with software raid a while back but i have no idea what technology it is and how to check the health of my drives - how can I tell?
<Guest88887> it's stuck at 95% now
<timoer> How to install a program in .tar.gz, .tgz and .tar.bz2 formats?
<mattv111> i need help converting a avi to mp4
<Guest88887> reading database...
<baz> timoer, you have to extract them first
<Guest88887> done
<xangua> timoer: what do you want to install, most programs are in the repositories
<legend2440> timoer: what program is it? there may be debs for it
<Guest88887> now let me check
<baz> mattv111, look up fffmpeg
<baz> mattv111, curious to know why - for your phone?
<Dr_Willis> mattv111:  ffmpeg/mencoder and many of the front ends to those 2  - winff has presets for many phones.
<Guest88887> I got it!!!!!!!!!
<Guest88887> wooo hoooo
<Guest88887> thanks ctmjr
<Guest88887> you're an awesome guy
<Jimmy`> I'm gonna see if I can start up windows once more, if not then I'll try the Ubuntu disk and report back here.
<xangua> yes there is timoer: sudo apt-get install cheese
<ctmjr> Guest88887: your welcome now change your mirrors use the guide i posted earlier
<Guest88887> I'm gonna try and install the patches and drivers now
<baz> timoer, it depends whats in it, what prog is it
<TViYH> any way to make apt-get always assume yes?
<mattv111> I figured out how to do it but for some reason it's only converting 5 minutes of the video
<echel0n> anyone here able to lend a hand in getting a triple monitor setup going with a ati and nvidia card sharing the same pc ?
<Dr_Willis> echel0n:  thats scary.
<echel0n> Yeah
<baz> Dr_Willis, i was just about to say the same thing
<echel0n> So far I got the nvidia-glx drivers working fine
<klown> I'm getting an "error reading nav packet" when trying to play a dvd in gxine, ive installed libdvdplay, and all the codecs i could find "good, bad, ugly, and such", and im still getting this error, anyone know how to fix it?
<mattv111> @baz psp
<echel0n> just can't seem to get my radeon loaded using the radeon driver via xorg.conf
<TViYH> any way to make apt-get always assume yes?
<Random832> TViYH, -y
<TViYH> always
<TViYH> not just once
<Guest88887> It says no suitable download server was found
<Guest88887> lol
<klown> echel0n,  http://froebe.net/blog/2009/05/11/getting-three-monitors-to-work-with-kubuntu-ubuntu-with-kde-on-a-dell-optiplex-gx520-nvidia-geforce4-mx-4000-low-profile-video-card-and-the-onboard-intel-82945ggz-video-card/
<klown> take a look at that, i posted it earlier for someone, dont know if it helped though
<timoer> xangua: Oh yes, it works... Thanks xangua. My Rhythmbox doesn't work with mp3 files. What do you think about it?
<klown> I'm getting an "error reading nav packet" when trying to play a dvd in gxine, ive installed libdvdplay, and all the codecs i could find "good, bad, ugly, and such", and im still getting this error, anyone know how to fix it?
<recmajkemi> how can i make default font smaller?
<xangua> TimeRider2: if you use Ubuntu with Gnome desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> recmajkemi: system>preferences>appearence¿
<yongtack> where can i get a H.264 decoder?
<timoer> hello?
<ctmjr> Guest88887: i would try later and see if it finds one it is strange that it does not find any
<yongtack> where can i get a H.264 decoder?
<BigWings> I have a permission problem, whenever I try to save something to disk it says permission denied. Only programs that I started with "sudo" can write to the disc
<BigWings> How can I fix this?
<Out_Cold> how do i get keymap info?? ie: find out which keymap is used for RCtrl
<Out_Cold> BigWings, you have to sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /path/to/folder
<Out_Cold> or maybe -r
<ubuntu> my ubuntu v.8 tower is haveing trouble shareing files to my laptop with ubuntu 9.10 but has no problems shareing with my windows computers any reason why this is?
<ubuntu> so nobody has any ideas for file shareing? kind of like a server but not...?
<Dr_Willis> BigWings:  what filesystem? if its a linux filesystem - You must set the proper ownership/permissions on teh filesystem, or directories on it to access them
<ubuntu> its on ubuntu 9.10 k
<SirCharles> Hello everyone, anyone use wmii or know about simple coding
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  For Linux to Linux. You may want to use scp, or sshfs, to get files back and forth. Or set up a NFS share  for somthing more perment.
<Dr_Willis> SirCharles:  wmii the window manager? i recall playign with it ages ago. :) but not used it in proberly a year.
<Dr_Willis> !info wmii
<ubottu> wmii (source: wmii): lightweight tabbed and tiled X11 window manager, version 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6+debian-5 (karmic), package size 124 kB, installed size 420 kB
<ubuntu> Dr_willis i just right clicked share and it downloaded something and it works but only when it wants to
<SirCharles> Dr I am trying to add the ability to switch between windows with the mod + left / right keys and it should be simple
<Out_Cold> or maybe -r
<Out_Cold> oops
<Out_Cold> how do i get keymap info?? ie: find out which keymap is used for RCtrl
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  thats using 'samba' to share things. For a Linux to linxu box. NFS would be faster.. but its not   a simple 'click and its shared' sort of thing.
<ubuntu> unable to mount location msg/ Failed to mount Windows share
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you could also edit the smb.conf and enable the home directorys to be shared if you wanted.
<Tiders> How can I check HDD for bad sectors?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis:  its ubuntu to ubuntu
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis:  its ubuntu but it shares fine to my windows computers
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  then you may want to look into 'NFS' or at least check out 'sshfs' or the sftp feature under the 'connect to server' in the gnome menus.
<xangua> ubuntu you shpuld change ypur name ;)
<Dr_Willis> !samba | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nfrs> I'm trying to compile a c++ program, which includes <string>, but g++ produces "error: string: No such file or directory". does anyone know what I'm missing?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis:  so i see information on the others you suggested?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: and can samba and another applications run at the same time i use both windows and linux invirenmeants dayly
<Tiders> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<FireCrotch> nfrs: is it string.h ?
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  you can use nfs/samba/scp/sshfs all at the same time.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nfrs> FireCrotch: it's <string> in c++
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: sorry for the bad english i speak german
<FireCrotch> nfrs: Oh you said C++
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu: :  you can use nfs/samba/scp/sshfs all at the same time
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: kk thanks wich do you suggest?
<goplexian> xangua, thanks, I'll give it a try
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  ive allready made my suggestions...
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  then you may want to look into 'NFS' or at least check out 'sshfs' or the sftp feature under the 'connect to server' in the gnome menus.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  for a perment 'share' btween 2 linux machines. NFS will be faster.
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: omg why is my name ubuntu 0_0
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  No idea. its your irc client Not mine...
<meway> Dr_Willis: wow sorry about that
<mirubokuso[1]> hello everyone, i wanted to see if i can get some help with a ubuntu install i've been trying...
<meway> Dr_Willis: what was that one you suggested again?
<eeeandrew> mirubokuso[1]:ask away. We'll help if we can
<ozzloy> http://www.arakhne.org/ricoh/index.html can i get some help compiling this kernel module?
<Tiders> Umm
<Tiders> Why would my firefox be having extreme lag
<meway> Dr_Willis: this is the guy named Ubuntu (sorry) you said something about ssgs?
<minimec> Tiders: What do you mean by extreme lag?
<Tiders> minimec, Things are not loading corectly... As I scroll down things will repeat if you know what I mean
<goose> can someone recommend me a BNC or proxy that I can use to bounce my xchat through to IRC?
<goose> (on my own server)
<themarmot> hi I'm trying to connect through ethernet from my laptop to my main box(i have no router w/ me and my wireless is not working on my laptop)
<themarmot> i've set it up in ubuntu to share my eth0 connection
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  for a perment 'share' btween 2 linux machines. NFS will be faster.
<mirubokuso[1]> thanks... well, my computer is set up with 2 ide disks on the same channel, and 1 sata disk and 1 dvd device, i've been trying to install ubuntu on one of the ide disks, an empty one, and the install goes pretty well, until i restart the computer and try to access the disk i installed ubuntu on, when i choose it, it says grub error 22. I tried repairing the mbr with the disk, but still no luck
<Dr_Willis> meway: :  for a perment 'share' btween 2 linux machines. NFS will be faster.
<minimec> Tiders: What kind of Computer is that?
<themarmot> and my laptop is connected to the main computer(can ping and ssh in)
<themarmot> but I cannot ping outside world
<The-Protagonist> hello i need some help from an expert about my wireless card...
<themarmot> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<meway> Dr_Willis: how about any linux computer that connects to my router?
<mirubokuso[1]> and reinstalling it hasn't helped, i tried with kubuntu too, and the same error comes up
<The-Protagonist> I have a macbook pro 5,5  and for some reason my wireless card's interface is using eth1, i need it to go to wlan0 for program reasons, does anyone have a clue on how i can change this..
<louiethecuban> any succesfully managed to run osx within ubuntu
<Tiders> How can I look for bad sectors on my hDD
<The-Protagonist> @Tiders use disk utility in ubuntu
<The-Protagonist> it will tell you auto in the status
<Tiders> The-Protagonist, That comes with jaunty?
<transtead> I want to upgrade gimp to the next version.  Gimp website says use "apt-get install gimp".  When I do, I get an error "... Could not open lock file ... permission denied ... " do I need to use with a permissions option?? how do I set permissions for that directory??
<The-Protagonist> @tiders - am not sure, what distro are you using?
<Tiders> The-Protagonist, Jaunty
<The-Protagonist> hang on let me see
<xangua> transtead: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Dr_Willis> meway:  what about  it? router just connectes 2+ pc's together and to the internet.
<mirubokuso[1]> any ideas of why i'm not able to get it working?
<minimec> Tiders: If you are using karmic. It should inform you about that... but... there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/438136 I was affected by this bug on a IBM T43p
<The-Protagonist> @tiders - no it does not come as default
<The-Protagonist> but here is a link to help
<The-Protagonist> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/disk-manager
<transtead> xangua: Sweet! THX
<karma_police> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<legend2440> Tiders: you could make a bootdisk to check drives  http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=201271
<meway> Dr_Willis: dose this need to be applied to both computers on the network i mean? or just the server tower?
<shafi> does any one used x3 player in ubuntu ? help please?
<Tiders> legend2440, No way to do it within Ubuntu?
<mirubokuso[1]> no one knows?
<Dr_Willis> meway:  theres nfs server/client parts. You could set up every pc as a NFS server and client. that way each pc can access all the stuff on each other pc
<Dr_Willis> !nfs | meway
<ubottu> meway: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<xangua> x3¿ shafi
<The-Protagonist> hello i am currently using the 9.10 ubuntu distro and for some reason my wireless card is using the eth1 interface, does anyone know how to change it back to the proper wlan0 interface?
<shafi> xangua, there is a WVC1 codec in windows for this, but I want to find the codec in ubuntu
<meway> Dr_Willis: I am familure with fileshareing just not the program I'm am how ever currious if anything needs to be downloaded via client to access the folders via server
<legend2440> Tiders: well theres smartmontools but not sure if it works with ext4. never tried it   http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<mirubokuso[1]> again, let's see if anyone knows. Well, my computer is set up with 2 ide disks on the same channel, and 1 sata disk and 1 dvd device, i've been trying to install ubuntu on one of the ide disks, an empty one, and the install goes pretty well, until i restart the computer and try to access the disk i installed ubuntu on, when i choose it, it says grub error 22. I tried repairing the mbr with the disk, but still no luck
<mirubokuso[1]> and reinstalling it hasn't helped, i tried with kubuntu too, and the same error comes up
<Dr_Willis> meway:  you install the nfs client stuff on the clients.
<Sp0tter> does ubuntu install with openssh server setup default to allow lan connections?
<minimec> Tiders: try palimpsest
<Tiders> Okay my Firefox keeps becoming unresponsive over and over
<meway> Dr_Willis: ok so no adding software of the server?
<Dr_Willis> meway:  you install the NFS server to the server.
<meway> hi jonp_  tmw?
<froes> hi, can i update the ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 using the desktop  ???
<froes> desktop  CDROM???
<mirubokuso[1]> no one knows?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<meway> Dr_Willis: ok and if its a normal desktop to desktop interaction?
<eeeandrew> froes: yes
<Dr_Willis> meway:  'desktop' machines can work as servers..  desktop just means it has the gui and stuff installed by default basically
<froes> eeeandrew, i only find on the net the /cdrom/cdromupgrade, but just downloaded the iso and there is no such file
<froes>    /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<eeeandrew> froes:if you want to upgrade to the next distro why not just use the package manager?
<EvaLuaTe> i just used a cd image downloaded from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD to install ubuntu and wondered if there is any way to create such a cd myself and tell it what packages i want it to install? I think that would be a great way of installing a custom ubuntu configuration that's always up to date...
<meway> Dr_Willis: ok so basicly i have to install this fileshare server on all my computers for ubuntu to properly share files with another ubuntu pc?
<xangua> maybe he has a slow connection eeeandrew
<themarmot> anyone able to help with a networking issue
<mirubokuso[1]> anyone able to help with an install issue?
<froes> eeeandrew, the update center you mean? it cant upgrade from the CDRom, it always ask for the internet connection
<xangua> themarmot: only if you make 'the' question
<themarmot> i did earlier ... twice
<themarmot> connecting laptop w/ no wireless to my main box
<themarmot> through ethernet
<Dr_Willis> meway:  if you want to use 'nfs' you install the nfs server/client packages.. If you wanted to use samba - you install the samba server/client stuff.. if you watned to use ssh/scp/sshfs...  you get the pattern?
<meway> Dr_Willis: got it thanks ;)
<themarmot> i can connect to the box via ssh, ping it etc... but not see the outside world ... i.e. ping google.com returns unknown host
<eeeandrew> froes: you can set an option in the administration->software sources to use a CD as a repository
<eeeandrew> froes: then issue the command?
<legend2440> mirubokuso[1]: maybe try channel  #grub
<mirubokuso[1]> <legend2440> thank you
<minimec> themarmot: can you see a homepage by typing its ip adress like 134.21.213.189 Do you see anything?
<sixtila> what permission setting is safe so that a php file can create/delete files in my www folder?
<meway> Dr_Willis: thank you for your help :)
<themarmot> minimec, yes ... i have apache running on my main box which is serving up my local dev environment
<jagjr> I am currently running Ubuntu 9.04
<jagjr> if i upgrade to 9.10, will i lose all my stuff?
<jagjr> ie files etc etc
<sixtila> jagjr i think not, all my files were saved
<minimec> themarmot: Can you see the page 134.21.213.189?
<sixtila> but making a backup is always helpful
<themarmot> minimec, sorry - thought you meant to replace that w/ my local ip block
<themarmot> minimec, yes i can see that site
<froes> eeeandrew, i added the cdrom on the trird party but even like that it wont eork for me :(
<sixtila> i can see tha page
<froes> work for me :(
<jagjr> is there a way to backup all my files now incase of a Deletion from upgrading?
<coldfire> hi is there something like convertxtodvd to convert .avi/.mp4 to dvd then burn it within the same software ?
<minimec> themarmot: OK. I guess you have to fill in the nameserver in /etc/resolvconf
<eeeandrew> froes: in software sources at the bottom of the first tab(ubuntu software) is disks it will accept repos from
<minimec> themarmot: /etc/resolv.conf sorry
<sixtila> jagjr burning dvd, flash drive, or put data in ur other harddisk
<jagjr> ok
<themarmot> minimec, my name server is set at 10.42.43.1 which is the ip for the box w/ wireless
<jagjr> What is the chance my files will be deleted if i upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04?
<themarmot> what would i change it to?
<eeeandrew> froes: I would have hoped you could set that to take the new CD and then upgrade. I've never tried it myself so I apologise if I'm leading you the wrong way
<froes> eeeandrew, but there is only the 9.04 installation CD, not my recentlly burned 9.10
<rww> jagjr: not very high, but you should make backups of them first.
<sixtila> what permission setting is safe so that a php file can create/delete files in my www folder?
<eeeandrew> froes: I wonder if theres a way to make it read the 9.10
<eeeandrew> froes:put the 9.10 CD in with the system running and open software sources?
<minimec> themarmot: Try another nameserver once. I it definitly a nameserver problem.
<froes> eeeandrew, done that
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and I wanna know how I could enable extra repositores on it
<froes> no luck
<jagjr> ok im upgrading
<jagjr> night
<rww> Flootenkerp: for Ubuntu 10.04 support, ask in #ubuntu+1.
<eeeandrew> froes:sorry. I had hoped that would work
<Flootenkerp> I did but no response. I thought I'd try here.
<Flootenkerp> But okay
<Flootenkerp> Thanks anyways
<rww> Flootenkerp: this channel doesn't support unreleased versions of Ubuntu, unfortunately
<al22> Hi I am new to this.  Anyone from the Midwest
<Dr_Willis> Flootenkerp:  they would be enabled same as they would for any other release. add them to the sources.list or sources.list.d/whatever files
<Omen20> could anyone tell me if the geforce 8200 chipset works well on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Flootenkerp:  or edit the sources.list file and uncomment them. -    If you dont know the package manager system enought to know this.. well.. You might not be wanting to use 10.04 yet.
<al22> Is anyone familiar with installing Kindle PC reader via WINE
<Dr_Willis> al22:  check the wine app database?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Flootenkerp> Yeah, I looked it up, I added the lucid package, added medibuntu
<Flootenkerp> nothing
<Flootenkerp> Then I tried using karmic, nothing, same with jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> Flootenkerp:  nothing  tells us very little.. You did 'update'  the database after ading new repos?
<Flootenkerp> Yeah, refreshed it.
<RubbberDucky> HEy guys its my first day on ubuntu and i have to say, easiest OS install I have ever done.  No problems at all.  Im just looking for a way to rip dvds to put on my iphone for a trip im going on.  Any recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> Flootenkerp:  clarify what you are trying to do exactly. I dont even think medibuntu has repos yet for 10.04
<blakkheim> RubbberDucky: you probably won't be able to add them to your iphone in linux
<Dr_Willis> RubbberDucky:  winff/avidumux, and some other app i forget its name.. can rip/convert video formats.. (front ends to ffmpeg and mencoder)
<The-Protagonist> hello i am currently using the 9.10 ubuntu distro and for some reason my wireless card is using the eth1 interface, does anyone know how to change it back to the proper wlan0 interface?
<blakkheim> RubbberDucky: but to rip dvds in general i'd recommend handbrake
<The-Protagonist> can anyone help...
<Dr_Willis> RubbberDucky:  yea what blakkheim  said.. i never can rember that name
<Flootenkerp> I'm just trying to be able to install with terminal and synaptic package manager
<Jordan_U> RubbberDucky: Handbrake
<Jordan_U> !ipod | RubbberDucky
<RubbberDucky> Hmmm well what do you recommend?  I suppose I could rip in linux and add them in windblows.
<ubottu> RubbberDucky: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Flootenkerp> In order to do that extra repositories have to be enabled.
<Dr_Willis> Flootenkerp: install what? from what extra repos? if the repo dosent have  stuff for 10.04 yet.. then its not there yet.. I suggest sticking with  the normal releases for now.
<rww> Flootenkerp: what is it you're trying to install?
<Flootenkerp> alright, I was just testing it out
<aletheia8556> can somebody please send me a basic xorg.conf file
<RubbberDucky> Thanks guys, as always the linux community seems to amaze me with help and sheer politeness! haha!
<nix4me> is there a gui frontend to configuring services?
<blakkheim> aletheia8556: as root, X -configurer
<ozzloy> Dr_Willis, thanks for the mount help earlier
<blakkheim> aletheia8556: without that last r at the end
<Dr_Willis> ozzloy:  no problem.. :) i dont even ermber what it was.. :P
<ozzloy> heh
<The-Protagonist> hey is anyone here using ubuntu on their Macbook Pro?
<blakkheim> !anyone | The-Protagonist
<ubottu> The-Protagonist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blogometer> How do I set the umask for non-interactive login from SSH?
<MJas1016> Using Karmic koala, how do I set "boot to cd"?
<The-Protagonist> lol, does anyone have their wireless working 100% on their macbook Pro on ubuntu?
<blogometer> Most of my machines: ssh foo.com umask : will return : 022
<Omen20> Anyone here use GeForce 8200 chip set with Ubuntu?
<blogometer> But I have one that is set to 077 and my Rails Capistrano installs are failing.
<rip> does any1 know if the latest Ubuntu installer (9.10) has an "Encrypt system" option similar to Fedora?
<themarmot> rip yes
<blakkheim> rip: the alternate cd does
<themarmot> rip blakkheim it's on the regular install as well
<themarmot> just noticed that the other day
<edbian> I'm setting up a mail server and it's doing something strange.  Should my server's local domain name be "Bach..net" ??
<rip> ok, so only the alternate CD but not the regular?
<blakkheim> themarmot: really? i've never seen it there
<aletheia8556> i am running xubuntu 9.10 and no xorg.conf file exists and i need to create one in order to set my monitor resolution
<blakkheim> aletheia8556: as root, run X -configure
<[Ex0r]> hmm, ive got ubuntu server installed now, and i'm having a little trouble getting anything installed. During installation, it failed installing some packages, but let me continue on anyways.
<aletheia8556> blakkheim i did that and it just rattled off a bunch of stuff
<[Ex0r]> Now I can't install anything because I am getting a Broken dependencies error
<[Ex0r]> how do I go about fixing it ?
<rip> ok, but right now I have 9.04 installed unencrypted ... there is no way for me to install an encrypted 9.10 on top of this w/o erasing and starting a fresh install, correct?
<blakkheim> aletheia8556: "a bunch of stuff" doesn't help anyone help you
<aletheia8556> r u saying that when i did that it made an xorg.conf file??
<Jordan_U> rip: The liveCD installer has an option for encrypted home ( which also encypts swap )
<themarmot> minimec, forgive me, but i'm having trouble setting the nameserver
<blakkheim> rip: correct
<MJas1016> how do I set "boot from cd" on karmic koala? I am reformatting.
<blakkheim> MJas1016: that's in your bios, not ubuntu
<themarmot> minimec, i've of course changed it on both the tethered computer to 8.8.8.8 (googles dns)
<themarmot> but it changes back
<MJas1016> blakkheim: how do I get to bios in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> MJas1016: it is unrelated to ubuntu
<minimec> themarmot: ok. wait a moment.
<themarmot> and so i thought maybe change it on the host computer, but that doesn't seem to have any effect
<rip> Jordan_U: Fedora encrypt feature seems to encrypt the entire disk including swap.  So, are you saying that ubuntu's encnrypt only encrypts /home?
<lokie> Hey
<rip> and swap?
<themarmot> minimec, ^
<ptzlnfw> if this is the right place, need help with mythbuntu 9.10 and scanning directv stb
<aletheia8556> blakkheim did it make a file when i entered the command you told me?
<MJas1016> blakkheim: what is the hotkey to get to bios in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> rip: the alternate cd offers full system encryption
<blakkheim> MJas1016: i just told you the bios is unrelated to ubuntu
<[Ex0r]> Any ideas?
<rip> blakkheim: but I prefer to install from the regular CD since it is more standard and more supported
<[Ex0r]> It wont tell me what packages are broken or anything
<blakkheim> rip: the alternate cd is just as supported and i don't think you can do full system encryption with the livecd
<mclark1129> I have a script in my /etc/init.d folder that does not appear to execute on boot, however I can run the script manually fine.  The script was working previously and unexpectedly quit working.
<mclark1129> Has anyone ever had any issues with their init.d scripts?
<infid> how do you install ubuntu remix completely from a CD?
<Jordan_U> rip: I know that the alternate install CD offers both, and that the live installer offers encrypted home. I don't remember off hand if the live installer also supports full disk encryptino or not
<rww> rip, blakkheim: You can't. For full disk encryption, use the alternate CD.
<blakkheim> rip: there you go
<Jordan_U> rip: I've always wondered, what is the use of having anything other than /home encrypted?
<blogometer> No ideas on where to set a global umask, where that might be set?
<rip> ok, then my next question is (with all the default options selected) what software does the alternate CD install that the regular does not, and vice versa?
<aletheia8556> why isn't there an xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10??
<Guest24239> Would it be a problem to have multiple distros sharing a single /home partition?
<blakkheim> rip: they are the same unless you use the minimal iso
<rww> rip: They install the same software by default, I believe.
<Jordan_U> rip: They are identical ( if you choose default options in the alternate install CD )
<blakkheim> aletheia8556: hal
<rww> aletheia8556: because Xorg autodetects by default now. You can create one at /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you need to.
<aletheia8556> what does hal medan
<blakkheim> !hal > aletheia8556
<ubottu> aletheia8556, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Guest24239: There  could be some small incommpatabilities but for the most part I think it's fine. Many people do it
<rip> Jordan_U:  I see your point, and I assume having only /home encrypted has performance benefits... but I feel under a better security blanket when whole disk (all partitions) is encrypted (maybe this is a false sense of security)
<Guest24239> Jordan_U: Alright, well if all the cool kids are doing it... haha, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Guest24239: np :)
<brando753> guys what should i do? http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/9719/screenshotsmartdata.png
<minimec> themarmot: Here are two nameservers of a swiss provider. Take one of them and replace the ip you find in your /etc/resolv.conf To do that you have to open that file as sudoer... <alt>F2 gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf 62.2.24.162 / 62.2.17.60
<TheEpitome> Jordan_U: /usr shouldn't ever have personal data in it unless you purposely put it there.
<mclark1129> Is there something I could do to see if my script is not being executed, or if it IS being executed, but experiencing errors?
<blakkheim> brando753: get a new hard drive
<aletheia8556> Blakkheim i need an xorg.conf file to copy.  i know how to make the actual blank file but I'm not technical enough to put all the info in it.  where can i copy and paste this information?
<themarmot> minimec, I did that w/ googles - i'll try these, but I'm able to traceroute and ping googles just fine 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Jordan_U> brando753: Like the warning says, back up all data and replace the drive
<brando753> blakkheim: is it physical damage or can it be repaired?
<themarmot> minimec, i'm doing this on the computer w/out wireless correct?
<blakkheim> brando753: looks physical to me
<Jordan_U> brando753: Physical damage
<rww> aletheia8556: if you run "sudo X -configure", it should generate something to start from
<blakkheim> brando753: i'd get that data off as soon as possible to a backup drive
<brando753> is there a way to test the drive?
<brando753> again or no
<aletheia8556> rww: i've done that so i just need to copy that from the terminal or should it already be in an xorg file?
<themarmot> minimec, just fixed it
<aletheia8556> i' sorry i'm a non techie noob
<minimec> themarmot: That computer, that cannot resolv the names of the homepages ;)
<themarmot> minimec, i added googles dns to the /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<themarmot> and rebooted
<[Ex0r]> damn this went horribly wrong
<[Ex0r]> using the ubuntu server LTS dvd to install, and once it got to setting up packages, everything started failing
<rww> aletheia8556: that command would create xorg.conf.new in your current directory, so you'd need to move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you want to use it, yes.
<[Ex0r]> now when I loaded it up, it's telling me packages are broken and I can't do anything to fix them
<aletheia8556> how do i do that?
<rip> ok, my question to every1 listening is: does having the entire disk encrypted (all partitions) pose any benefits over just encrypted /home if you're not going to put sensitive data anywhere but inside /home ?
<minimec> themarmot: cool ;)
<philabole> Can any one help me with installing ubuntu on a brand new build?
<blakkheim> rip: yes
<Jordan_U> [Ex0r]: Did you run the integrity check on the CD?
<MikeChelen> !ask | philabole
<ubottu> philabole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[Ex0r]> Jordan_U- yes, the cd is fine
<rip> ok, so what are the benefits?
<rww> rip: it makes it somewhat harder for an attacker to modify the unencrypted portion of the disk to add something that'll steal your password
<philabole> copy that
<rip> rww: ok that makes sense
<mclark1129> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[Ex0r]> I tried using sudo aptitude and using 'b' to find broken packages, but it's not finding any
<MikeChelen> rip: depends if you are 100% sure nothing sensitive is written outside /home
<rip> yes, that is a perfectly good reason to encrypt the entire disk
<aletheia8556> rww i looked in my etc/X11 folders and i don't see an xorg.conf.new file
<mclark1129> philabole: I'm somewhat of a Linux n00b but I was able to install Ubuntu on my own, what specifically do you need help with?
<MikeChelen> rww: keylogger can be installed to bootloader on fully encrypted disk too ;)
<rip> yeah, that's true. something sentitive could be written to /tmp by GNOME, etc. correct?
<rww> aletheia8556: note the "current directory" part of my message. It'd probably be easier if you stated the actual problem you're having, i.e. the one that's necessitating you editing xorg.conf.
<Jordan_U> rip: But you have to enter your password at boot, so it really just moves the attack vector to the bootloader
<TNA5000> helo, i can't remember the command to see the system log file. By system log file i mean if I connect a USB device and want to see the log of the connection and all the infromation about the hardware.. can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> rip: Or the kernel
<MikeChelen> rip: yup, depending on how the sensitive data is being read & edited
<rww> MikeChelen: I know. It's harder to mess with the bootloader, though. No system is 100% perfectly secure.
<CrazyTux> Guys, totally drawing a blank --- Bus 001 Device 060: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc. trying to mount my ipoud touch, I've got this info from lsusb, how do I find the correlating dev block device to mount
<minimec> TNA5000: dmesg, lsusb
<TNA5000> that's it, thanks minimec
<mclark1129> I am having a problem with GRUB2 not using the timeout I have set, has anyone else had this issue?
<rww> CrazyTux: plug it in, run dmesg, look in the last few lines for something like sdX, that'd match up to /dev/sdX
<MikeChelen> rww: yeah true, either kind is not immune from modification by someone with physical access
<CrazyTux> rww: I've done that, it dosent give me a sdX
<Jordan_U> rww: I could pretty easily make a grub.cfg that creates a valid looking password prompt( I was the one who made the bootloader comment )
<rww> CrazyTux: is there anything relevant in dmesg?
<aletheia8556> rww.  i upgraded to xubuntu 9.10 from the previous 9.04 and in both versions my max screen resolution is 800x600.  I need it to be 1024x768 to use my full screen.  somebody walked me through editing my xorg.conf file and it fixed my problem in 9.04, but now i don't have that file to edit
<[Ex0r]> Jordan_U- It's still saying broken packages, even though aptitude can't find any
<Jordan_U> rww: Same with modifying the iniramfs scripts
<CrazyTux> rww: kernel: [802422.499194] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices
<chu> hey guys, so I have "lost" my menu bar in mono-develop, a bit frustrating! I was wondering what the command to re-install it would be? I probably still have the deb package in /var/apt/archives or wherever, but I'd re-download if need be. I know the menu bar worked at some point.
<CrazyTux> rww: kernel: [802422.345829] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 61 --- are the two lines
<Jordan_U> [Ex0r]: Can you pastebin the exact error?
<[Ex0r]> I'll try to
<[Ex0r]> it's on another machine
<rip> Jordan_U:  and even if you had an encrypted /boot, which even Fedora does not have, then you could easily have an attack vector in the BIOS which in most hardware is proprietary which makes it even wrose
<rip> *worse
<rww> CrazyTux: weird
<louiethecuban> hey
<CrazyTux> rww: yea very weird, I want to do a raw mount of it -- like ubuntu desktop I can load it using file manager, but I want to do an actual mount myself
<aletheia8556> can you help in a different way rww??
<Jordan_U> rip: In the end, when the attacker has physical access you need physical security
<rww> aletheia8556: alright, in the terminal: "sudo X -configure; sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf/" to generate a configuration file and put it in the right place, then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit it.
<rip> lol, true... i'm thinking, at the very least I can shut down the computer before it is seized
<rww> aletheia8556: sorry, "xorg.conf", not "xorg.conf/"
<[Ex0r]> Jordan_U- http://www.pastebin.ca/1732669
<[Ex0r]> that's the exact error i'm getting
<chu> Well, tried to "repair" the installation, nothing. Tried to uninstall and then reinstall monodevelop, nothing. Perhaps I have a setting somewhere which says "don't show menu bar" in monodevelop? Anyone know of such a thing...
<xtjacob> does anyone know where the pointer themes are stored?
<rww> [Ex0r]: what's the entire output of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<[Ex0r]> using a ubuntu server 8 autoinstaller
<aletheia8556> rww: it says "Fatal error Server is already active for display 0
<rip> how about this: if a computer in which all (besides /boot) partitions are encrypted is seized by an attacker, and you have locked your gnome session using gnome-screensaver, and you haven't already logged into an virtual terminals, is your data safe as long as the attacker cannot guess your login password?
<nostalgicbadger> Hey guys, wondering if someone could help... I deleted the .conf for mpd, and now i can't apt-get remove it
<[Ex0r]> 0 upgraded, 0 installled
<[Ex0r]> 0 to remove
<nostalgicbadger> i want to reinstall mpd, but I can't seem to apt-get remove, so I can't apt-get install either.
<lgc> Hi, what's this thing about needing a password to unblock the ring when trying to connect wireless?
<minimec> nostalgicbadger: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mpd
<goose> does anyone have a good guide to setting up exim?
<nostalgicbadger> minimec - mpd is broken or not fully installed
<philabole>  Whenever i try to insatall ubunto on my7 new home build it loads ap and seems to be working. then i get this message: FAILED TO START THE XSERVER.  IT IS LIKELY THAT IT IS NOT CONFIGURED PROPERLY.......PL;EASE HELP
<minimec> nostalgicbadger: sudo apt-get -f install
<blistov_> i deleted my stock user on a karmic machine, and manually created users don't seem to get all the neat bash command completion (ie apt-get install tab tab).  Anyone know where this is configured?
<aletheia8556> is there any way that i can get remote assistance where someone can connect to my machine to try to help me solve a screen resolution problem?
<booksbuggy> how do i roll back upgrade?
<blakkheim> booksbuggy: you don't
<nostalgicbadger> minimec - sudo apt-get -f install mpd failed
<booksbuggy> dang it -.-
<tarelerulz> Do any of you use myspace . That myspace im at the bottom of the page is all ways unavailable . Is there any way to make that work . I am using  chrome and firefox and get the same on both
<booksbuggy> sound doesn't work anymore after upgrading to 9.10
<nostalgicbadger> unless you just wanted me to do sudo apt-get -f install, but i assumed you meant sudo apt-get -f install mpd
<minimec> nostalgicbadger: And you cannot remove it either...
<lgc> How can I "unlock the ring", whatever that is?
<nostalgicbadger> sudo apt-get remove mpd tries to read mpd.conf, fails, then aborts
<nostalgicbadger> lgc - type your root password
<lgc> nostalgicbadger, doesn't seem to work.
<the_shed> Just loaded Ubuntu 9.10 on a toshibs Satellite Pro 4200 but cant get the usb WiFi to be recognised - this is the laptops ONLY link to the outside world...help..!!
<nostalgicbadger> minimec - is there any way to make aptitude think that mpd has never been installed?
<blakkheim> the_shed: it would help if you told us the wifi card's chipset
<minimec> nostalgicbadger: I have to guess, that the package is broken. Is this the official karmic package?
<Jordan_U> [Ex0r]: How much disk space do you have? ( "df -h" )
<[Ex0r]> over 1 tb
<the_shed> Sorry - no idea..its an En-Genius EUB-362, but that is all I know about it.
<philabole> error message when trying to istall ubuntu on new build.: F
<Hilikus> does anyone know if its possible to fix permissions for a complete folder so that the owner:group is always something fixed?
<Jordan_U> [Ex0r]: Try running "sudo apt-get -f install" ( and pastebin the output )
<philabole> how should xsrver be configured inorder to load ubuntu on new home build?
<jangaj> is there a website that can be used to check if a laptop sold is stolen or not?
<[Ex0r]> Jordan_U- It comes back with everything 0. 0 installed, 0 upgraded, 0 to be removed
<Jordan_U> philabole: What is the error message?
<philabole> "FAILD TO START XSERVER. IT IS MOSTLIKELY CONFIGURED IMPROPERLY"
<frankely> how can i send files in empathy using a msn account?
<philabole> Jordan: "FAILED TO START XSERVER. IT IS MOSTLIKELY CONFIGURED IMPROPERLY"
<Flynsarmy> Can nvidia drivers go into/out of dual screen without X restart yet?
<yoasif> hey, i have a question about resizing an extended partition with gparted using a live cd... i right click on the extended partition, and move/resize is grayed out... any ideas?
<lgc> nostalgicbadger, "password ring" or something like that (I'm translating). But it doesn't seem to recognize the root password.
<chu> This guy has his own PPA with updated versions of monodevelop available. How do I update my sources.list and download these newer updates?
<Jordan_U> [Ex0r]: Would it be difficult for you to pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt-get install hello" ?
<[Ex0r]> yes Jordan_U, I can't copy/[aste
<[Ex0r]> it's on a completely different machine
<Jordan_U> chu: Follow the instructions on the PPA's page
<Jordan_U> [Ex0r]: Can you ssh into it?
<chu> Apparantly there is an easy command for adding PPA's under 9.10 - But I'm not entirely sure what the PPA I'm trying to add is (it's a personal PPA, not an official project PPA...)
<[Ex0r]> no
<Jordan_U> chu: Where did you find out about this ppa?
<yoasif> alright guys, ignore my question -- it was using my swap partition, i just had to turn the swap off, and now it is resizing
<yoasif> thanks anyway guys :)
<chu> google
<Flynsarmy> Can nvidia drivers go into/out of dual screen without X restart yet?
<chu> monodevelop 2.2
<chu> https://launchpad.net/~clayt055/+archive/ppa/+packages is the PPA
<Jordan_U> chu: Follow the instructions @ https://launchpad.net/~clayt055/+archive/ppa/
<prageeth> what is php channel
<CrazyTux> prageeth: ##php
<chu> Thanks Jordan_U
<themarmot> the php channel on irc.freenode is silly
<Jordan_U> chu: np
<themarmot> it's less about php and more about bashing
<CrazyTux> themarmot: what gives you that idea?
<themarmot> CrazyTux, i've spent some time there
<CrazyTux> themarmot: each to his own I suppose.
<cimon> Hi, anyone know how to get a listing of all modules available?
<themarmot> occasionally you run across someone that knows a thing or two but it's mostly egocentric jr. devs who have no place giving advice
<cimon> I  have a crystal audio sound chip cs-4235-KQ
<chu> Haha, the problem still remains in monodevelop 2.2 :(
<CrazyTux> themarmot: You'd be surprised some of the people that are in the channel :)
<cimon>  cs-4236 works
<cimon> but only the headphone, not the jack.
<themarmot> CrazyTux, i wasn't saying that there aren't people in there who don't know a thing or two ... just that it's more an exception
<yoasif> quick question -- im playing with my partitions right now... should i bother migrating my home to ext4 from ext3?
<wowoto> yoasif: to xfs ..
<yoasif> wowoto, ha, isnt that slower and prone to dying if you crash?
<yoasif> this is a laptop that sometimes overheats, i need some stability in my fs
<yoasif> :P
<Beemo125> what's the best way to build a database of names to print address labels from?
<philabole> does any one have any experience installing ubuntu onto a brand new system....one that's just been put together
<Tiders> Wow Windows 7 uses a taskbar so similar to KDE's
<wowoto> yoasif: it works well in my laptop vs archlinux and ubuntu904
<Tiders> philabole, PM me
<yoasif> wowoto, wha? not sure i understand
<philabole> Tiders: ok
<Beemo125> I've got a big data entry project here... should i use open office?
<Beemo125> yeah, when you boot up, go to bios/ boot from wherever your ubuntu os is ...cd?
<Hilikus> is there a way to synthetically trigger a cron job? just to test it
<zippert> hello i try to run kvm but i cant figure out how to add the network bride to qemu, please help
<tehdave> Does anyone know how to get wine to play nicely with pulseaudio in 8.04? Wine version 1.1.35, pulseaudio 0.9.10
<Jordan_U> tehdave: Have you tried the latest packages from the wine repository? I think it's been fixed in wine since 8.04
<wowoto> yoasif: i once use xfs as the filesystem of ubuntu9.04 and archlinux，it performed very good ，and theres no need for you to run “fsck ” after a unexpect poweroff .
<MgMt> how do you check how much battery life is left in cli?
<blakkheim> MgMt: acpi
<MgMt> blakkheim is that like the name for battery in linux? like eth0 is ethernet port?
<yoasif> wowoto, really, so is there corruption? you should have to run fsck, you might not have to recover a journal, but if it doesn't even check it, how do you know whether there are any issues?
<hexed> will fsck check/repair sectors on a non linux partition or should i leave that to windows scandisk?
<tehdave> Jordan_U, Yep, running current release of Wine. Not sure if I somehow messed up my alsa drivers though...swapped to a different volume manager (padevchooser) to try and work around an issue that turned out to be trivial, and not sure how to go back to fixing it up...not sure if just removing padevchooser and the pulseaudio volume mixer might work...
<blakkheim> MgMt: it is the command
<MgMt> and there is no other command?
<MgMt> cuz im not in ubuntu and its not working on this linux i dont think
<c_nick> how to setup printer on Ubuntu ?
<c_nick> i am on U9.10
<Jordan_U> hexed: For dealing with repaqiring ntfs partitions at the file system level you should use windows but for trying to recover the blocks from the drive ddrescue is as good as any other tool
<wowoto> yoasif: i now still not  encountered with a corruption.     i didn't check the disk as the OS work as usual ,maybe i should run fsck , if theres another unexpected poweroff ,i'll fsck it ,thx
<hexed> ah k thx.
<Jordan_U> hexed: np
<absion> Anyone that knows a bit about ffmpeg?
<hexed> how long do nicks stayed registered here?
<BluesKaj> til hell freeezes over , or you quit
<c_nick> hexed: until u sign out
<hexed> naw i mean with nickserv lol
<hexed> like once you register, if you dont identify for x amount of days it gets dropped
 * BluesKaj is signing out
<wowoto> hexed: ask the gus in #freenode
 * wowoto guys
<frederick85> hi i am in he middle of a dist-upgrade and  it stopped working i have an annoying problem of what seems like broken packages and all sorts of things, can anyone help?
<jschall> on ubuntu 9.10 karmic, my laptop screen won't come back after i close the lid or enter standby mode. ctrl-alt-f1 does not work in this case, either. It is an acer aspire 5100 with a radeon xpress 5100
<jschall> anyone have any ideas? kernel issue? video drivers?
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Can you clarify what you mean by "stopped working" ?
<frederick85> jordan_u, typing sudo on the console says it can't find the binary anymore
<frederick85> jordan_u, says it can't find apt either
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Which binary?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: well all the binary's
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Is this after a reboot?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: yes i rebooted it, and it was unable to complete it afterwards, someone gave me advice a couple of hours ago to run sudo aptitude -f
<cece> ??
<frederick85> i ran aptitude and not nothing works at all except what is left in the memory
<frederick85> like this irc client
<ubuntuuser> hi , I wanted to ask , does anyone know about hardware power supply ? what is true power ?
<cece> ??
<mMezquitale> ubuntuuser, if you dont get a response here try #hardware
<mezimezim> hi, someone knows something about GPS on Ubuntu?
<crash2108> Excuse me, kind sirs,
<mMezquitale> !ask | crash2108
<ubottu> crash2108: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntuuser> mMezquitale :eh , neverthough there's a channel on hardware , thanksmMezquitale
<crash2108> I somehow ended up with a 40 gig swap partition,
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Odd, if you have a shell open, does "echo /bin/*" print anything?
<crash2108> And Why is it that everytime I give a simple Hello, people accuse me of asking to ask?  #javascript too,
<frederick85> Jordan_U: yes it prints out a large list of folders
<frederick85> or binaries
<mMezquitale> crash2108, this is ubuntu support, feel free to ask any questions, for anything else you can use the ubuntu off topic channel
<Jordan_U> frederick85: What about "echo /usr/bin/apt*" ?
<crash2108> Anyway, Gparted won't allow me to resize the partitions.  There's a keyring next to the swap partition.  I tried "sudo gparted".  I remember tehre was a special sudo command for apps but I forget it so I forget what it its.
<frederick85> Jordan_U: yes that is working also
<DanielRM> crash2108: gksudo
<badbrain> how can i check if my video card has the right drivers installed?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: again lists another set of binaries
<Jordan_U> frederick85: And what output do you get from "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<wowoto> crash2108: try to use a liveCD/usb
<mezimezim> basically my Ubuntu 9.10 can't communicate with my Magellan explorist 500 GPS
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Assuming that apt-get was listed as one of those binaries
<frederick85> Jordan_U: bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<mMezquitale> crash2108, you can boot up to a live CD with gparted and try to work on your swap partition although I do not know what will happen if you touch that swap file with gparted
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Ahh
<DanielRM> crash2108: the keyring means it's currently mounted.
<infid> how do you install ubuntu remix completely from a CD?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: don't understand how that could happen after what seemed just downloaing a few packages with aptitude
<crash2108> Funny thing is, guys.  I actually am running on a LiveCD right now because I suspected that.
<DanielRM> crash2108: if the issue is simply that you can't resize your swap partition (I don't know, I came in in the middle of the conversation) then unmounting it should allow you to resize it.
<Jordan_U> frederick85: I assume that "echo /usr/bin/sud*" doesn't print "/usr/bin/sudo" ?
<RubbberDucky> I have two hard drives. I installed ubuntu on one while the other was unplugged, it has windows.  How do I get a screen that prompts me to boot either drive?  Do I have to somehow diresct the bootloader to the other drive?
<mMezquitale> badbrain, look at "Hardware Drivers" under administration, it'll tell you if youre using propietary drivers, if youre using propietary drivers try to download a 3D application, search in "add/remove" and see if youre able to run a 3D application
<mezimezim> the GPS does not seem to be on /dev/ttyS0 or any other suggestion from Viking... any idea how to communicate with the GPS?
<Jordan_U> frederick85: How did you do the dist-upgrade?
<DanielRM> crash2108: the LiveCD automatically mounts swap partitions if it detects them.
<mMezquitale> infid, you burn the ISO into the CD
<frederick85> Jordan_U: actually it does print out sudo
<badbrain> ok ill check if im using proprietary drivers, but i just tried to run a video game and it didnt work so im assuming theres something wrong somewhere
<crash2108> Now how do I unmount them?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Why do you need to echo something in /usr/bin?!
<bleepbloop> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/   is the code in that how-to applicable to windows 7? (scroll down)
<Jordan_U> frederick85: What happens when you run "/usr/bin/sudo apt-get -f install"?
<DanielRM> crash2108: you can do it from within gparted by right-clicking on it and choosing swapoff or unmount.
<jtaji> mezimezim: that's USB?
<mezimezim> jtaji, yes, it's USB
<frederick85> Jordan_U: no such file or directory still :'(
<theadmin> crash2108: To unmount whatever, just "sudo umount /path/to/mount/point"
<jtaji> mezimezim: should be /dev/ttysUSB0
<jtaji> mezimezim: should be /dev/ttyUSB0
<mMezquitale> RubbberDucky, first make the drive that you have windows on as Master, then take the other drive you installed linux on and set it as slave, you will only be able to boot up to windows, the next step is to attempt to install grub2 but since you already installed linux on another hard drive this is going to be tricky but not impossible, youre going to have to fiddle with it or just reinstall
<DanielRM> theadmin: doesn't work for swap.
<Jordan_U> theadmin: He was saying that new applications couldn't be started, using shell expansion allows him to check if files exist without starting a new process ( though it now seems that isn't probably isn't really required )
<badbrain> if im using proprietary drivers for my video card and something is wrong with my video, do i need to find out what they are and update them or something myself?
<DanielRM> theadmin: you have to use swapoff if you're in the shell trying to unmount a swap partition.
<theadmin> DanieIRM: Oopsie. sorry, I missed a part of conversation.
<DanielRM> theadmin: heh, I missed the entire first half so it's OK. :P
<Jordan_U> frederick85: How did you do the dist-upgrade?
<gigasoft> is there any anti-virus for Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> !virus | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<RubbberDucky> mMezquitale Thanks, bleh I wish it had been plugged in!
<theadmin> gigasoft: There are no viruses for Ubuntu :D
<DanielRM> gigasoft: there's clamav, which has a GUI called clamtk, but there's not really much point.
<mMezquitale> badbrain, it would help if you post the type of video card that you have and what you are unable to do with it
<badbrain> how do i find out what it is? its inside my laptop so i cant really look at it
<gigasoft> ok thank you alla :)
<mezimezim> jtaji: it does not work when I specify that to Viking
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<gigasoft> ok thank you all :)
<jtaji> mezimezim: then it must not look like a simple serial port
<mezimezim> as for GPSBABEL, I am not sure about the exact command
<jtaji> mezimezim: my garmin auto mounts as a disk
<mMezquitale> RubbberDucky, I was always too afraid to try linux until I tried it with another hard drive, except I was adventerous enough to leave the hard drive with windows on my machine, eventually I got fed up with the IDE drive and just set up another partition in my SATA drive for linux---never looked back ever since
<mezimezim> how could I try & mount it?
<theadmin> Can I somehow make GPartED format stuff into NTFS?
<DanielRM> theadmin: yes, if you have the NTFS drivers installed.
<jtaji> mezimezim: first step, right after you plug it in, type 'dmesg' and see what it says about it
<frederick85> Jordan_U: what happened is I forgot to update my apt sources before doing it and add all the sources required, when i did dist-upgrade it worked but after installing all the packages it didn't clean up after itself and didn't reboot , then i started the computer using the old kernel still installed because the new one wouldn't work and my update manager wouldn't work at all so I tried many ways to fix it with some guy on here 
<frederick85> Jordan_U: aptitude -f sorry
<theadmin> DanieIRM: well I got ntfs-3g cause ntfs partitions are mounted
<DanielRM> theadmin: ntfs-3g or similar and also ntfsprogs wouldn't go amiss.
<mMezquitale> badbrain, looking up your manufacturer and model type usually helps you find the spec in google.com
<angel12> hey guys, how do i make grub boot windows by default instead of linux?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: i went to sleep while it was downloading packages and came back and it seems to have broken everything further
<jtaji> mezimezim: also maybe search google for linux + the model name to see if it is even expected to work
<badbrain> ok thanks for being dumb
<DanielRM> theadmin: ah, it's ntfsprogs which is necessary.
<RubbberDucky> mMezquitale, I wish I could do that but I simply dont have the space.  I should order another drive... 750gigs cant be too expensive nowadays..
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Modifying your sources.list manually is not the proper way to upgrade
<badbrain> i mean thanks and sorry : D
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | frederick85
<ubottu> frederick85: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DanielRM> theadmin: so installing that should do the trick.
<theadmin> Thanks, DanieIRM
<mezimezim> there's tons of stuff showing up when I do dmesg
<Hilikus> is there a way to synthetically trigger a cron job? just to test it
<mezimezim> yes, according to GPSBabel documentation, this particular GPS is supposed to be supported
<jtaji> mezimezim: you're looking at the last lines right after you plug it in
<jtaji> mezimezim: supported to do what?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: i didn't modify it manually i used the software sources program
<jschall> i'm having suspend/resume issues on my laptop, it seemed to work with previous versions of ubuntu. how can i go about troubleshooting this?
<mMezquitale> RubbberDucky, if you have 2 drives just reinstall, shouldt be too much of a hassle, leave your windows drive as it is, in the other drive create a swap file of 1 gig, no more unless you have little memory, and about 5 gigs for "/" and the rest for "/home" should suffice
<theadmin> jschall: What exactly are the issues?
<mezimezim> jtaji: I think you are on to something with dmesg
<frederick85> Jordan_U: should i try rebooting and see if that helps?
<mMezquitale> RubbberDucky, or since it's a desktop you can just install everything in "/", 7 gigs should about cover it
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Were you trying to upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to another? If you needed to use dist-upgrade after adding a repository that repository is probably broken
<jschall> theadmin: when i resume, my screen never comes on. its not just the backlight, the screen is blank
<jtaji> mezimezim: if you want to pastebin it I can take a look
<jtaji> !paste | mezimezim
<ubottu> mezimezim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jschall> theadmin: i can't press ctrl-alt-f1 or anything either
<mezimezim> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m43d1aa16
<theadmin> jschall: Hm. I had such problems with 9.04, but I'm fine with 9.10...
<Jordan_U> frederick85: It would help if you could explain exactly what you did between when your system was completely working and now
<jtaji> mezimezim: yep, not even enumerating
<jschall> theadmin: does not accept ssh connections.
<crash2108> Thank you gentlemans.
<theadmin> jschall: Who/what does not? And if ssh is the problem, I can't help, I've no idea how this stuff works
<jtaji> mezimezim: I'm not familiar with that error.... is that on a hub or a port on the computer?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: i ran apritude -f selected apply for resolution
<mezimezim> seems like the device is too old!  it says there something about needing low speed USB device
<mMezquitale> crash2108, also get into the habit of using the first letters of someone nick and then hit tab
<frederick85> Jordan_U: apply resolution rather
<DanielRM> crash2108: all worked?
<jschall> theadmin: the laptop doesn't accept ssh connections after failing to resume
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Why did you run aptitude -f in the first place?
<jschall> theadmin: so it obviously isn't just the screen
<jtaji> mezimezim: it means it is seeing the gps as a low speed device, which is ok
<frederick85> Jordan_U: dpkg had corrupted cache apparantly
<mezimezim> it did not work with the original Windows program either (on real windows, not Wine)
<mMezquitale> jschall, what is the problem you are experiencing with ssh?
<crash2108> Applying pending operations no
<RubbberDucky> mMezquitale I need another drive for backup anyway.  I think I will figure it out after I get one.  Thanks anyway!
<theadmin> jschall: Well, it can't do this. Exaclty... do you suspend or hibernate?
<mezimezim> jtaji: I think I'll return the damn thing!
<jschall> mMezquitale: no problem with ssh, i'm trying to troubleshoot a laptop that won't resume from standby
<jschall> theadmin: suspend to ram
<jtaji> mezimezim: yeah, sounds like it's bad or buggy
<mMezquitale> jschall, that sounds like something for the forums or launchpad
<theadmin> jschall: Hrm, then I have no idea... maybe it's got some problem with reading the suspend data from RAM, but I can't tell any further.
<badbrain> ok.. my graphics card is "ATI mobility radeon HD 3470" and i have proprietary drivers installed, usually no problems with anything but when i try and run a particular game, its all chunky and i cant see anything properly and then it crashes... do i need to get different drivers?
<mking213> w00t
<theadmin> Sorry everyone, got to go.
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Do any commands other than sudo seem to be having problems?
<mezimezim> on the magellan website, it is listed in the "obsolote products" categories, but I bought it today!!
<mezimezim> now wonder they had such a big discount
<frederick85> Jordan_U: yes many binaries don't seem to be working, like many programs in the applications menu, it's probably all of them but i'm not sure
<mezimezim> thanks for your help jtaji!
<Jordan_U> frederick85: Do you have a LiveCD available in case you can't boot after shutting down?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: i'm not sure, i might have to get one from somebody otherwise
<sunil2> in my pc there are many 9.04 versions installed.Now i want to delete all those and i re-install again. can you tell me the procedure
<mMezquitale> badbrain, looks like it's a bug, you might want to check with launchpad, you can try the channel again, maybe the forums but by all means, create a bug report if no one will help you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/254908
<frederick85> Jordan_U: i'm going to try it and see what happens it's all too messy and seems unfixable
<badbrain> mMezquitale: ok thanks, but just a note that one other game i try and run, which the wine page said is tested and working, also crashes as soon as i try and run it.. is this the same thing?
<sunil2> in my pc there are many 9.04 versions installed.Now i want to delete all those and i re-install again. can you tell me the procedure
<mMezquitale> badbrain, now youre bringing up wine, that is an entirely different story, first try with native apps using "add/remove" like I told you before, if those work then the issue is with an application using wine
<mMezquitale> sunil, the 9.04 versions are just kernels, you want to know in what partition you have 9.04 and delete that partition, if you have windows installed I highly recommend your partition your hard drdive using gparted live cd first
<badbrain> ok nope when i try and run nexiuz, it wont go either... so this is a graphics problem
<sunil> sunil2, usually created when there is new version of kernel that got updated, try if sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove helps
<sunil> mMezquitale, its sunil2, and not me ;-)
<AcBush> Can someone help me make my 2nd hard drive (named Extra HD) auto mount on startup?
<mMezquitale> sunil, my mistake LoL
<mMezquitale> sunil2, , the 9.04 versions are just kernels, you want to know in what partition you have 9.04 and delete that partition, if you have windows installed I highly recommend your partition your hard drdive using gparted live cd first
<sunil> AcBush, you can add an entry in fstab to mount  that drive
<soreau> AcBush: You probably want to add an entry in /etc/fstab for it
<sunil2> besides 9.04 i'm having XP also. i want to re-install it once again. how to delete existing one???
<sunil> sunil2, if you wnat to reinstall everything ... start with installing windows
<mMezquitale> sunil2, you want remove xp as well?
<sunil> mMezquitale, go ahead :)
<chibihogoshino> how would i go about getting the modem to work in my laptop in karmic ?
<mMezquitale> chibihogoshino, can you please be more specific?  do you have a dsl modem or dial up modem?
<sunil2> no i don't want to remove xp.
<sunil2> i just wanted to delete only all 9.04
<chibihogoshino> laptops have dsl modems in them ?
<chibihogoshino> its a internal modem in a lenovo
<chibihogoshino> t61
<mMezquitale> sunil2, you installed xp first and then linux afterwards, correct?
<sunil2> yes you are correct
<TheEpitome> Anyone else have the new 9.10 flickering issue in flash movies?
<mMezquitale> sunil2, use paste bin to post the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<TheEpitome> Is this the place for active bug discussion?
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: Does the flickering go away if you disable compiz?
<mMezquitale> TheEpitome, yes, I had to raise the amount of memory for my video card in the BIOS settings, justin.tv played a lot better on my laptop  on my laptop for some reason until I went into my BIOS and changed a setting for video memory
<TheEpitome> no.
<sunil2> i got "Partition table entries are not in disk order" after "sudo fdisk -l"
<mMezquitale> TheEpitome, this is ubuntu channel's ubuntu support, for active bug discussion use launchpad
<TheEpitome> its not a memory issue, i can fullscreen it and it works fine.
<chibihogoshino> im assuming that the modem is a softmodem.
<badbrain> ok.. games with 3d graphics are crashing.. i have an ATI radeon hd 3470 graphics card with proprietary drivers installed.... does this mean i need to update my drivers?
<sunil2> i got "Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<sunil2> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<sunil2> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sunil2> Disk identifier: 0xe423b127
<sunil2>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> sunil2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunil2> /dev/sda1   *           1        3498    28097653+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<mMezquitale> TheEpitome, I'm just saying that my desktop flickered when I was viewing movies using justin.tv, I maximized the screen and it flickered, I could only watch while minimized
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: What graphics card?
<TheEpitome> I don't think its the same issue, it's not choppy or anything, and the performance is good, it just flickers a lot
<TheEpitome> it happens on both my nvidia on my desktop and intel mobile 4 on my laptop
<mMezquitale> TheEpitome, it must be a video card issue then, you might want to post the specs of your video card, if anyone knows the answer they will surely reply
<TheEpitome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/484976
<badbrain> flickering video? is it a compiz thing?
<Beltz> Is it normal to get a feeling of immense internal satisfaction whenever you run software updates :(
<TheEpitome> nope, not compiz.  compiz is disabled
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> help i did by accident sudo rm /boot/*31-* instead of sudo rm /boot/*31-14*
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu>  so i lost it all
<TheEpitome> happens in multiple browsers, multiple architectures, multiple unique video cards on different machines (intel and nvidia), the only thing left is flashplugin itself.
<lion1> any body running GNS3 here?
<mMezquitale> TheEpitome, you could try using other flash plugins
<TheEpitome> i could but im not looking for a workaround im trying to help get it fixed
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> i sue in 7 and osx 10.1 prerelease with my ts250 :p shows way better video quality
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$( uname -r )
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> use
<TheEpitome> maybe i will install the latest flash release by hand to see if that helps
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> gts250
<kinja-sheep> !gnash | TheEpitome
<ubottu> TheEpitome: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: Ask in #ubuntu-bugs, if nothing else someone will probably change the status from incomplete
<TheEpitome> i am sure gnash will not have the same issue
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> ty jordan. that worked for me
<bangde> Does anyone here know  what to do to get TV outpu t working i am using ubuntu 9.10 with a  compaq intel mobile 945gm
<sunil2> for "sudo fdisk -l" i got " Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0xe423b127     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        3498    28097653+   7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            3499       19457   128190667+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5            3825        8923    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS /d
<TheEpitome> ok thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> LatinMcG_OsXPUbu: np
<Jordan_U> TheEpitome: np
<sunil2> now tell me how to delete all existing 9.04 versions
<mMezquitale> !paste | sunil2
<ubottu> sunil2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bangde> cant seem to get the bloody output working
<skooch> i can't install adobe flash player
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> bangde is ti a laptop or desktop ?
<sunil2> just now i have sent to  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Jordan_U> sunil2: You need to give us the URL
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> laptops have a fn keystroke for enablign output .
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> if its toshiba.. its special pnp call
<sunil2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5720d2f0
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> oki time to do my thing.. add custom bootmenu
<skooch> i need help installing adobe falsh player
<skooch> flash*
<mMezquitale> skooch, use sudo
<mMezquitale> sunil2, what is the url that you got from pastebin?
<skooch> i don't know what that is
<sunil2> i didn't get any url
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> m5720d2f0
<Voss> The big zero: The decade of suck ;-)
<linux-firmware> happy holidays everyone
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> voss: n swallow ?
<mMezquitale> sunil2, you just put the URL, sda8-sd11 have linux on them, you can erase those without any issues
<sunil2> where to find url for paste bin
<mMezquitale> sunil2, use a live gparted CD to erase partitions sda8, sda9, sda10, and sda11, make sure you take whatever data you have from those partitions and save them somewhere else
<bangde> It is a laptop
<sunil2> "http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5720d2f0" is this you are asking about?
<MHz128> How do I rip a DVD with css/cppm protection using Ubuntu/related tools... ?
<Jordan_U> sunil2: Yes
<bangde> LatinMCG it is a laptop
<sunil2> now tell me how to proceed
<mMezquitale> sunil2, Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! use a live gparted CD to erase partitions sda8, sda9, sda10, and sda11, make sure you take whatever data you have from those partitions and save them somewhere else
<skooch> ok i really need help with adobe flash player
<josh_> I use a tool called k9copy for dvd ripping
<sunil2> live gparted CD???
<mMezquitale> !anyone| skooch
<ubottu> skooch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> sunil2: The Ubuntu install CD contains gparted
<MHz128> josh_, will it bypass the css/cppm ?
<zzzxzzz> hi
<mMezquitale> !hello | zzzxzzz
<ubottu> zzzxzzz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<skooch> does anybody know how to install adobe flash player
<sunil2> then next what?
<zzzxzzz> hi guys i can download ubuntu direct in my laptop without cd?
<zzzxzzz> hi guys i can download ubuntu direct in my laptop without cd?
<mMezquitale> skooch, usually I just go to youtube.com, clink on a link that sends me to the adobe website, I download it and install it, works all the time, you can also use "add/remove" and search for flash, youll get plenty of hits
<mMezquitale> zzzxzzz, not exactly but you can install wubi if youre using windows
<zzzxzzz> thanks
<kz_> hi all there
<sunil2> after using live gparted CD how to proceed???
<Jordan_U> sunil2: Install Ubuntu in the free space
<bgjsl> hi
<Jordan_U> sunil2: You should know that you won't be able to boot ( even windows ) untill you re-install Ubuntu
<bgjsl> some question I have
<mMezquitale> sunil2, are you boot up into gparted you remove sda8, sda9,sda10, and sda11---depending on what you want to do, you can reuse those partitions or you can completely delete them and create new ones, remember---you need a swap partition, and a partition for "/", everything else is optional
<sunil2> if i do so all existing 9.04 versions are  deleted. am i correct?
<bgjsl> some question I have
<Jordan_U> !ask | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bgjsl> sunil2
<bgjsl> 9.04 is better than 9,10
<zzzxzzz> in my laptop is only ubuntu linux, but now i want to clear and install windows then linux, i tryed many times but no success, so i can't reinstall the windows
<mMezquitale> sunil2, if you remove sda8, sda9, sda10, and sda11 you will completely remove linux from your hard drive, you wont be able to boot to windows until you either reinstall linux or fix your master boot record
<sunil2> how to enter into live gparted CD???
<munky> #amsn
<Jordan_U> sunil2: Just boot from the Ubuntu install CD
<mMezquitale> zzzxzzz, you need to use GPARTED, you need to erase all partitions first---you will lose all data--then create a partition for windows, then I suggest you create an extended partition and use all space with the extended partition, then create a swap and "/" partition for linux
<sunil2> ok. shall i procedd now?
<Jordan_U> mMezquitale: He doesn't want to remove windows
<bgjsl> jordan_U
<mMezquitale> sunil2, boot into the ubuntu install CD, dont select to install ubuntu only to boot up
<bgjsl> jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bgjsl: Yes?
<mMezquitale> Jordan_U, precisely, mention that windows will get erased if you get rid of the windows partition
<The-Protagonist_> hello i need some help, for some reason my wireless card is for some reason is using eth1 as the network interface, i am using the 9.10 distro at the momen
<The-Protagonist_> and i need to use either wifi0 or wlan0 interface
<zzzxzzz> how can i erase all paertitions?
<The-Protagonist_> is this a diver problem or hardware issue...
<zzzxzzz> how can i erase all partitions?
<bgjsl> friend  you know how to run proevolution soccer 2007 in ubuntu 9.04 but rightly
<bgjsl> ??
<Jordan_U> The-Protagonist_: There is nothing wrong with the wireless card showing up as eth0
<mMezquitale> zzzxzzz, use gparted or ask in the forums
<Jordan_U> bgjsl: What is your first language?
<bleepbloop> when booting into ubuntu netbook remix from my usb stick, how long should it take about?
<The-Protagonist_> Jordan_U: well i am trying to use aircrack for testing purposes and i cannot use the eth1 interface
<bgjsl> danish and english
<mMezquitale> zz_kiwifunk, Jordan_U excellent point, zzzxzzz what is your first language?
<bgjsl> Why??
<sunil2> once i boot from cd i'm getting only the following options 1.try ubuntu without changing your my computer 2.install ubuntu 3. memory checkup which one i need to select to proceed
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> gparted is in ubuntu 9.10 live CD booted under system>administration
<Jordan_U> bgjsl: There is a danish channel for Ubuntu support
<zzzxzzz> no sorry
<mMezquitale> sunil2, use option 1
<bgjsl> Hey jordan
<zzzxzzz> hungarian
<sunil2> presently i'm using that option only
<The-Protagonist_> does anyone know how to switch a network card from eth0 to wifi0/wlan0...?
<bgjsl> we can keep a conversation in english too
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> bleepblop ive had issues bootign in my g31m-es2L on usb.. sloowww  on my laptop is fast.
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> hardware
<bgjsl> I understand yr point my question was very clear
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> usb1 usb 2 speeds
<mMezquitale> zzzxzzz, translate this into hungarian:  "answer to your question" and "use",  and then afterwards the program you are looking for is --->gparted
<bgjsl> if you do not know the ans just say it!!
<LatinMcG_OsXPUbu> ubuntu live.. vnc.. .. priceless
<mMezquitale> The-Protagonist_, whatever it is you are attempting to do it is not working, this is ubuntu channel official support
<zzzxzzz> thanks i understand, but where can i find the 'gparted' ?
<mMezquitale> zz_kiwifunk, "ubuntu cd", boot up to "ubuntu cd", use option 1
<theadmin> zzzxzzz: System->Admininstration->GPartED. Or you might need to install it. Do "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<mMezquitale> zzzxzzz, , "ubuntu cd", boot up to "ubuntu cd", use option 1
<theadmin> mMezquitale: Can't it run from a installed system?
<zzzxzzz> ok thanks i boot with ubuntu with usb
<zzzxzzz> it will works?
<mMezquitale> theadmin, you cant work on mounted partitions
<theadmin> zzzxzzz: Yes, it should.
<theadmin> mMezquitale: I don't see any problem with that, unless you try to do something with your root partiton
<The-Protagonist_> hey does anyone know if there is an aircrack channel?
<theadmin> The-Protagonist_: It's not a place to ask here.
<PFY> The-Protagonist_: /msg alis list *TOPIC*
<zzzxzzz> thank wery much, I wish you and for all chaters happy new year
<mMezquitale> theadmin, "/" falls in the subset of "all"
<zzzxzzz> buy
<theadmin> mMezquitale: I see.
<bgjsl> zzzxzzz
<bgjsl> the same to you
<zzzxzzz> thanks
<theadmin> Well, I didn't mess with GPartED much myself, only resizing... :D
<whu> hey,In Stevens's <Unix network programming>,there is a concept called "value-result arguments",what does it mean?~
<bgjsl> maybe any body there knows how to run a game using vbox in ubuntu ...right???
<theadmin> bgjsl: I do, but that's quite offtopic, please PM me.
<mMezquitale> theadmin, you can do *wonders* with gparted, even recover your partitions after you erase them LoL
<badbrain> i have downloaded a driver for my graphics card.. which is apparently "automated".. ends in .run , and when i click it on it, it wants me to choose an application.. what do i do with this file?
<prince> hi
<theadmin> mMezquitale: o_O
<prince> anyone here??
<theadmin> badbrain: chmod +x it first
<Jordan_U> bgjsl: Just install Windows in virtualbox and install the guest additions and enable 3D accelleration
<badbrain> oh yeah =)
<mMezquitale> whu, this channel is for ubuntu support, try #perl
<whu> Thx,got it~
<mMezquitale> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> o_O... #ubuntu-offtopic? Wasn't it #ubuntu-social someday?
<mMezquitale> !ot | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> Sorry, mMezquitale... just was surprised of the name change
<Jordan_U> theadmin: It's been -offtopic for years ( if it was ever anything else )
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Someday it's been #ubuntu-social, this channel still exists but redirects to #ubuntu-offtopic. Oh well, whatever, it's not ontopic already
<mMezquitale> theadmin, you must be way before our time, sir
<bgjsl> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bgjsl: Yes?
<sunil2> is gparted available in 9.04????
<Jordan_U> sunil2: Yes
<bgjsl> Thanks ...friend..let me try following yr suggestion...ok??
<mMezquitale> sunil2, yes, use "sudo gparted" fo fire up gparted
<Faithful> does xorg actually create a real xorg.conf file when it runs... or is it possible to see the actual conf it is using
<theadmin> Faithful: It creates it, in /etc/X11, as far as I know
<Faithful> Hmmm...
<Jordan_U> Faithful: No, Xorg is configured dynamically when there is no Xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> Faithful: You can get some information about the automatic configuration from /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Faithful> Jordan_U, thanks...
<Jordan_U> Faithful: np
<tos_> is there an Ubuntu package that can do GUI user management to 'set quotas, restrict apps, set limitations, # of processes, etc....'
<Faithful> Jordan_U, yup, what I was looking for.
<Tesssa> upgraded 9.4 to 9.10.my sound card works ok but in 9.4 could bring up the login window and access sound files for,login.logout and other sounds but in 9.10 they are missing why and how to get them back
<lussier> hi
<Jordan_U> Tesssa: Upstream Gnome completely rewrote GDM and haven't written the configuratin app yet
<Tesssa> an old saying if it works don't fix it
<tos_> how can i completely remove kde and install gnome?
<Jordan_U> !puregnome | tos_
<ubottu> tos_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Tesssa> so they will sort it out then for 10.4
<Jordan_U> Tesssa: Hopefully
<tos_> ok and that will remove all of the extras and updates that kde added?
<Jordan_U> tos_: Yes
<tos_> Thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> tos_: np
<tos_> gdm is less memory usage right?
<tos_> than kde
<theadmin> tos_: Yeah, GNOME uses less.\
<tos_> cool
<Tesssa> thanks Jordan
<tos_> me deleting kde.......
<theadmin> tos_: XFCE uses even less though :D
<tos_> xfce??!
<theadmin> tos_: Yeah.
<tos_> i need that then
<tos_> 312mb ram
<Tesssa> i use xubuntu and its very good
<theadmin> tos: Okay, just replace the "ubuntu-desktop" part with "xubuntu-desktop"
<kinja-sheep> tos_: XFCE!
<kinja-sheep> tos_: Err, I mean XDM!
<tos_> xubuntu-desktop is xfce?
<Tesssa> yep
<tos_> nice
<kinja-sheep> tos_: lubuntu-desktop!
<tos_> ?
<tos_> confusing the hell out of me
<tos_> lol
<Jordan_U> tos_: There are other options that are signifigantly lighter than XFCE but are harder to learn
<The-Protagonist_> does anyone know how to switch a network card from eth0 to wifi0/wlan0...?
<The-Protagonist_> i belive that there is a command for this...
<Tesssa> ah tried lubuntu and the website advises going to fedora lor it
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Fluxbox, enlightment? Those are... just weird.
<neezer> anyone know anything about BSD games? specifically cribbage/
<jangaj> The-Protagonist_-> you have to fiddle with the udev rules in  /etc/udev/rules.d/
<neezer> I've been trying to play it in my terminal, and I keep getting stuck at a certain point in starting a game.
<The-Protagonist_> thanks jangaj for the tip
<scottj> What's the best console web browser these days?
<jangaj> scottj  links
<theadmin> scottj: He means lynx, most likely
<arghh2d2> elinks
<arghh2d2> lynx sucks
<theadmin> arghh2d2: Well, I'm not much into console stuff.
<jangaj> hey when i say links i meant links not lynx, lynx are the old stuff
<arghh2d2> links-g is better than elinks but elinks is better than links without the graphics...imo
<sunil2>   I opened /dev/sda-Gparted using “sudo gparted" . Now how to delete sda8-sda11???
<theadmin> sunil, just use the delete option from right click menu
<jangaj> arghh2d2-> there is links maybe different from elinks
<arghh2d2> theadmin: 90% of the apps i use are console
<Draggin> Good morning. Could anyone tell me if there's any way of installing Ubuntu onto an existing system (overwrite install) without reformatting the partitions? I want to leave them intact (and especially my /home partition) to save myself a lot of restore time...
<arghh2d2> jangaj: yeah, elinks is different than links and links-g is different than links
<bleepbloop> buh
<jangaj> Draggin-> if your /home is separate, you can re-install without wiping and creating a new partitions..
<sunil2> i got "unable to delete /dev/sda8!  Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 8"
<Draggin> jangaj, but it always takes me through the partitioning bit in the installation, after which it always reformats the partitions, does it not?
<theadmin> sunil2: Choose them all, from 8 to 11, and then unmount.
<jangaj> Draggin-> you may have to reformat the existing / partitions but no need to format /home
<theadmin> Draggin: No, it only formats it if you request so... well, you need to specify stuff manually.
<Draggin> jangaj, theadmin - how do I inform the installer that I want to install the OS to the existing partitions and keep their configuration intact without reformatting them?
<theadmin> Draggin: In the installer, on the partitioning screen, just uncheck "format" in the properties of needed partition
<reeniginEesreveR> is there any utility which can tell me information about a particular .so file? like its version number etc etc
<jangaj> Draggin-> select the existing partition to install, leave the /home separate and dont reformat /home but click okay to reformat the others
<bleepbloop> how can I make my usb drive bootable, using windows 7? ithought i could with diskpart but it doesnt seem like i can :-/
<arghh2d2> Draggin: in other words, pay very close attention to the partitioning phase of the install
<sunil2> how to unmount sda8-sda11???
<Draggin> theadmin... For real... it's that simple...? Now I feel slightly stupid :) Does this apply to the alternative installation disc as well?
<jangaj> Draggin-> yes it also applies to alternate installs
<theadmin> Draggin: oh, don't know about this, cause I never used those
<Draggin> jangaj, theadmin - one other question... After a full installation, can I change the partition type (from ext3 to ext4 for example) in gparted or something similar without losing data?
<jangaj> Draggin-> same cfdisk behind those
<Draggin> jangaj - sorry?
<jangaj> Draggin-> i dont know about ext4 yet
<firekool> My network connection on ubuntu drops randomly to where I have to restart the computer.
<theadmin> Draggin: Impossible, those are different filesystems, you can only change them by formatting.
<Draggin> jangaj - thank you. Did you see my previous question though?  About the possibility of not formatting partitions when using the alternative installation disc?
<jangaj> Draggin-> during repartitioning i believe it uses cfdisk or fdisk in the background as the command
<theadmin> Draggin: He said it's possible
<jangaj> Draggin-> yes it also applies to alternate installs
<Hilikus> how can i find all files in my system thta belong to a specific group?
<Draggin> theadmin, okay thanks :)  Any big reasons to consider ext4 though?
<theadmin> Hilikus: ...Group?
<Draggin> jangaj, theadmin - awesome. Thanks
<jangaj> yw
<theadmin> Draggin: It's faster, a lot, and can manage bigger partitions and files.
<Hilikus> theadmin: all files have an owner and group
<sunil2> how to unmount sda8-sda11 at a time???
<Draggin> theadmin... Hmmm... Now I'm tempted... But that'll be so much work... Maybe some other day
<jangaj> sunil-> you can only umount one at a time, but you can have a for loop to do it one by one
<Draggin> Thanks guys - let me go and try to fix my mucked up system...  I'll probably be back in here soon :)
<Draggin> Ciao!
<linuxuz3r> where new year party at?
<theadmin> linuxuz3r: LOL, I doubt we have a channel for that.
<wowoto> linuxuz3r: at #freenode or #ubuntu
<theadmin> wowoto: Nononono, #ubuntu is for support ONLY.
<Sacho> on 9.04 - the whole system seems to hang consistently whenever I come back from work(wired connection) and switch to my wireless connection at home. How could I debug/solve this?
<firekool> I am trying to think of a reason why my linux system drops connection randomly does anyone have any idea?
<Tesssa> why when i downloaded 9.10 and burned to cd at the lowest speed of 2x come to do a new install going through the install get as far as 3of6 click forward and it jumps to 4of7 missing the partioner so cant install
<hanasaki> how can squid be made to forward  squid -> dansguardian?        the reverse is easy because dansguardian can be told what to next proxy is.....
<wowoto> Tesssa: check the md5 before burnning into the cd
<Tesssa> and how do i do that
<wowoto> Tesssa: or,you can install by live USB
<theadmin> Tesssa: md5sum filename?
<Tesssa> md5sum you have lost me
<wowoto> Tesssa: md5sum *.iso
<tom_> hey, was wondering if anyone could help me out with ssh public key authentication
<tom_> i had it set up but now i want to add another user
<tom_> so im cat id_pub.rsa >> authorized_keys
<tom_> but login still isnt working
<nascentmind> hi. When i do a hdparm /dev/sda i geta  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device and this happens for HDIO_GET_DMA and HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS.
<Tesssa> mm live USB will have to buy a usb stick
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/m2a159b33 can i get some help compiling here?
<bleepbloop> where can i download old versions of ubuntu netbook remix from?
<APERSON> bleepbloop, should be available from releases.ubuntu.com
<bleepbloop> do you know if UNR 9.04 was drastically lesser in quality than 9.10?
<APERSON> bleepbloop, they should be greater in quality the higher the version numbers :)
<ubupenna> I have a dilemma.  I just upgraded (using the update manager in Ubuntu 9.04) to Ubuntu 9.10.  My sound card no longer works, and performance is ridiculously slow.  I have a Windows XP partition that I cannot harm or touch that Ubuntu is next to.  How do I go about doing a fresh install of Ubuntu without touching Windows?
<APERSON> ubuntulog, run an installer from a livecd/usb
<theadmin> Excuse me, of course... I just looked at packages.ubuntu.com and saw Lucid packages o_O so it's in development?
<APERSON> ubupenna, *
<redDEADresolve> i install ubuntu minimal and wasn
<booh> theadmin: yes, /join #ubuntu+1
<bleepbloop> APERSON: I assumed that, but I'm having a lot of trouble making my USB stick bootable with 9.10, and found a guide for installing the .img of 9.04, so i assumed i could just put 9.04 on and upgrade from there?
<redDEADresolve> t having a problem until i realized my extract here right click in nautilus is missing. any help?
<theadmin> booh: Meh, just asked. Cool.
<booh> bleepbloop: that will work
<APERSON> bleepbloop, use unetbooting to make a bootable usb stick
<bleepbloop> APERSON: Ive tried that
<APERSON> bleepbloop, or the official usb startup creator ubuntu provides
<ozzloy> http://www.arakhne.org/ricoh/index.html http://pastebin.com/db821d9d anyone know what compat_ioctl errors mean?  or how to fix them?
<bleepbloop> APERSON: i dont have any other ubuntu systems
<APERSON> bleepbloop, run a live cd, you can create a usb image from there
<bleepbloop> APERSON: I don't have a cd drive that can burn dvds, so I'm kind of limited to using the USB
<nomad77> bleepbloop: use syslinux in repos? only makes it bootable doesnt install an image,files to usb-stick
<djharby> what about making it persistent install?
<APERSON> bleepbloop, you don't need a dvd afaik, but here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<xorss> #ubuntu-ru
<legend2440> redDEADresolve: DO YOU HAVE  FILE-ROLLER AND UNRAR INSTALLED?
<legend2440> oops sorry about caps
<bleepbloop> i tried doing a persistent install with pendrive but i keep getting errors in the usb whne i check fo rthem at the main screen
<APERSON> bleepbloop, that's how I make my bootable flash drives
<bleepbloop> APERSON: awesome, thanks! I'll look it over
<booh> bleepbloop: why not do a regular install from flash drive?
<heoa> How can I specify default starting programs?
<booh> heoa: servers or desktops?
<bleepbloop> booh: what do you mean by regular install?
<heoa> I mean when I am in Lynx, it start up ugly GUI thing, but I want console
<heoa> booh: server
<djharby> where are you having the problem?
<booh> bleepbloop: something that is not a 'persistent liveusb install'
<booh> heoa: update-rc.d
<booh> heoa: if there is not startup script, write one, or use rc.local
<wastrel> it's past my bed time
<bleepbloop> booh: I think i tried that and ran into problems too, I was also under the impression that pendrive is only for the desktop versions?
<redDEADresolve> legend2440, yes i do i can unzip, untar and tar zip and rar the right click extract here ption is missing
<wastrel> booh: you want to start with no GUI?
<heoa> booh: any idea which script manages the Gnome window thing
<booh> heoa: sorry i am not familiar with gnome
<reeniginEesreveR> i wanna see if a particular package is up to date without actually updating. How do i do that?
<booh> wastrel: i use ubuntu on my servers
<heoa> booh: just meant the GUI, not sure what it is
<booh> wastrel: so yes, i do want to start with no GUI
<wastrel> yeah sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ranjan> can any body on this network can tell me which is the best video editing tool on ubuntu 9.10
<bleepbloop> so would installing UNR 9.04 and then upgrading from that to UNR 9.10 be possible or would it be causing myself unnecessary frustration?
<bgjsl> HEOA
<googol> I seemed to have caused an error in my root partition and now the system is only mouting read only in safe-mode, how can I fix this
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, unessary frustration
<jussi01> bleepbloop: I agree
<mneptok> bleepbloop: x3
<wowoto> googol: run fsck
<bgjsl> gui=graphic user inetrface means
<jussi01> !best | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<booh> ranjan: blender
<booh> ranjan: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8589
<tos_> how can i backup all user dirs and passwords etc if i am formatting and reinstalling OS?
<jussi01> ranjan: I have about 3 or 4 that I would recomend, depending on your experience and needs
<googol> thx wowoto
<booh> tos_: save /home, /etc/shadow, /etc/passwd, /etc/group
<bleepbloop> I wonder why I'm having so much difficulty with this, most people seem to have a relatively easy time doing usb installs?
<tos_> how can i zip them from console?
<jussi01> reeniginEesreveR: apt-cache policy packagename
<wowoto> googol: you r welcome
<tos_> the command to zip them all
<booh> tos_: tar cvf archive.tar /home /etc/shadow /etc/passwd /etc/group
<tos_> thanks
<jussi01> bleepbloop: what is the issue? where do things go wrong?
<mostafa_> can anyone name a good antiproxy in ubuntu?
<wowoto> bleepbloop: have a look at : www.unetbootin.com
<_ganymede> working on kernel26.img in ubuntu...what are the basic steps to extract, edit, and repack the files inside of an .img? bsdtar, gedit, mkinitramfs???
<bleepbloop> jussi01:  I use unetbootin to put the stuff onto the usb stick
<jussi01> !usb | bleepbloop
<ubottu> bleepbloop: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jussi01> bleepbloop: read that?
<mneptok> bleepbloop: what distro/version are you using now?
<heoa> bgjsl: ?
<bleepbloop> mneptok: none
<bleepbloop> :-P
<mneptok> bleepbloop: then stick with unetbootin
<bleepbloop> im typing on a mac running os x now and the netbook has windows 7 on it
<booh> bleepbloop: how did you get windows 7 on the netbook? i want to try that
<nikre> I want to install webmin to my server but installation fails because dependencies on perl interpreter. ( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m30289fba ) Can anyone pls help?
<bleepbloop> my issue is that whenever i try to boot into UNR from the stick it gets stuck on the spinning brown ball and never goes anywhere
<booh> bleepbloop: an USB optical drive?
<wowoto> bleepbloop: in fact , you can do it in these way : extract the iso ,then ,copy all the files to the usb,reboot and boot from USB
<bleepbloop> booh: no, a flash drive
<mostafa_> can anyone name a good antiproxy in ubuntu?
<bleepbloop> booh: and windows 7 came on the netbook
<booh> mostafa_: what is an antiproxy?
<jussi01> bleepbloop: on the usb page from the bot, there is a utility to help you make the stick from windows
<bgjsl> maybe any body there knows how to run a game using vbox in ubuntu ...right???
<unop> nikre, did you follow the suggestion that apt-get is giving you?
<booh> mostafa_: an ssh reverse proxy works for most things
<unop> !webmin | nikre
<ubottu> nikre: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bleepbloop> jussi01: those guides always seem to skimp on the formatting of the flash drive though , which is where im getting tripped up i am pretty sure
<booh> bgjsl: do not run games in virtualbox
<booh> bgjsl: i mean, performance is horrible
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, format it to fat32, use unetbootin to put an iso of ubuntu 9.10 on the disk
<booh> nikre: try cPanel
<jussi01> bleepbloop: what redDEADresolve said ;)
<bleepbloop> an optical disk?
<booh> nikre: or try lxlabs kloxo, or ebox... but don't use Plesk
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, if you want unr after install sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix in a terminal
<bleepbloop> redDEADresolve: sorry, but I'm a super noob so that didnt really make much sense to me :[
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, what was hard about format the disk to fat32 AND use unetbootin to put ubuntu 9.10 on your usb drive???
<ProgressivPirate> I plan on building a media center based on ubuntu. What's a good app to run as a frontend to launch all my apps: xbmc, emulators, firefox,music
<booh> redDEADresolve: unetbootin will format it for you
<bleepbloop> redDEADresolve: nothing, I've exactly that numerous times, but it doesn't seem to work
<redDEADresolve> booh, you are right.
<bleepbloop> I've done*
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, then IT IS YOUR DRIVE
<booh> i had many problems with unetbootin and thought it was my drive
<booh> it wasn't
<bleepbloop> ive lurked forums where people were able to boot from my exact drive
<booh> bleepbloop: have you tried the builtin usb-creator?
<bleepbloop> i may be a noob but i know how to use google :-P
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, maybe its a sign then.
<bleepbloop> i dont have any other computers running ubuntu
<bleepbloop> yeah
<bleepbloop> i guess i should go get another stick
<bleepbloop> im just not exactly eager to plunk down more money though
<booh> bleepbloop: 1,2 and 4GB sticks should be cheap
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, that would be wise. sucks to be cheap. you get a full working os for the cost of a drive. seems like you should be happy you just have to buy a drive.
<booh> lol
<booh> redDEADresolve: ok no more picking on bleepbloop :)
<bleepbloop> haha i AM happy
<bleepbloop> i would just be happy if the drive i already bought would work
<redDEADresolve> booh, i guess its free as in freedom not price
<bleepbloop> it sucks when stuff doesnt do what it's supposed to be able to do
<redDEADresolve> bleepbloop, ive helped 100s of people but ubuntu on netbooks. its usually the drive. check out www.ubuntumini.com probably has some guides you might find helpful
<bleepbloop> aight, sweet
<nikre> Actually I need a simple gui for configurations on dns server. I will search for cPanel, ebox, lxlabs and kloxo. and from what you said ebox and cPanel are better choices.
<booh> nikre: ahh, those programs will probably be too much then, they are full server management control panels
<bgjsl> heoa
<bgjsl> tell me friend
<redDEADresolve> can some help with extract to here in nautilus. i built ubuntu from scratch and cant seem to find documenation to get it working. file-roller works but no right click extract to here option.
<bgjsl> booh
<bgjsl> tell me friend
<bgjsl> about yr experience using vbox for games
<booh> bgjsl: my advice is to use WINE instead
<booh> !wine | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<booh> bgjsl: assuming that is windows games you want to run
<titancompu> I'm having trouble connecting to a wifi network with my Airport Extreme. The network is detected and shows up in the wireless list, but it won't accept the WEP key to connect to it.
<killjoy> anybody here working on a kernel re-mod project?
<_ganymede>  what are the basic steps to extract, edit, and repack the files inside a .img?  or which man() should i be looking at?
<booh> titancompu: is it a complex WEP key? hex or alphanumeric? can you check the box to enable cleartext while you type it?
<bgjsl> booh wine does not work good for that goal
<booh> bgjsl: for the goal of running windows games it is the best
<booh> bgjsl: which game are you trying to run? check appdb
<booh> !winehq
<APERSON> _ganymede, I usually mount the img and work from there
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<booh> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<titancompu> booh, I check the box and see the key. It's format is all numbers. the length would be 1111111111111 . Does that make it complex?
<_ganymede> APERSON: sudo apt-get install ???
<booh> titancompu: 13 digits length?
<booh> titancompu: try something more standard length, like 40-bit hex
<APERSON> _ganymede, I use furius iso mounter
<titancompu> booh, how would a 40-bit hex look if it was all numerical?
<bgjsl> booh wine does not work good for that goal
<wowoto> ！ ask | wowoto
<booh> titancompu: well, hex has characters A-F ...
<wowoto> ! ask | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto, please see my private message
<booh> bgjsl: provide evidence and i will believe you are not talking out your backside
<_ganymede> APERSON: thanks
<APERSON> _ganymede, no problem :)  I love that app
<hasibullah> how to install Microsoft application
<APERSON> !wine > hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah, please see my private message
<skyllo> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<titancompu> booh, so only letters rather than numbers.
<skyllo> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<_ganymede> APERSON: too bad it isn't for me architecture :(
<_ruben> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<skyllo> thanks
<_ganymede> APERSON: nvm...i feel dumb...thanks working
<hasibullah> Aperson:how to install win
<bleepbloop> well, all those that helped me: thank you for you help! goodnight
<hasibullah> APERSON:how to install wine in linux
<zl> use chinese
<zl> oh,sorry
<_ganymede> hasibullah: sudo apt-get install wine
<zl> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<tishikawa1> what application do I use to switch between usb headset and analog speakers? in xubuntu karmic
<bgjsl> ok guys,,but the point is that not all the games for windows run using wine..that is the point..
<zl> what about
<zl> playonlinux
<subito> zl: how would you play sc2 on linux? :(
<bgjsl> I like soccer...so I was trying to install pro evolution 2007 but it does not work good
<nameo0> what program can i use to burn an iso onto a cd?
<bgjsl> brasero
<bgjsl> it should be good  enough
<bgjsl> nameo0
<nameo0> ya thy
<nameo0> got it
<Shine1> hi all:  I encounter a problem with external monitor with laptop installed ubuntu 9.10. If I plug in external monitor while the system is running, the system will freeze(black screen), external shows nothing but the indicator light is on, there will be no problem if I start the system with the external monitor plugged in. My labtop is thinkpad x60, and external monitor is a dell. Anyone has any suggestion regarding this issue?  T
<bgjsl> yeah keep back 9.04
<bgjsl> better than 9,10
<disappearedng_> how do I analyze what are the file types under a certain directory
<bgjsl> shine1
<Shine1> hello bgjsl!
<Jamed> disappearedng_: file <path to file>
<Chris8> hey room, having problems staying connected to a wifi using wicd... does it update automatically, or do i hafta add repos?  or is it just crap, or something else?
<Chris8> hey room, having problems staying connected to a wifi using wicd... does it update automatically, or do i hafta add repos?  or is it just crap, or something else?
<thbp> hey
<thbp> can someone help me?
<thbp> with ubuntu on thumbdrive?
<Jamed> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<disappearedng_> Jamed: what? I am talking about recursively under all the directories I wan to find out how different type of files there are
<thbp> i want to run ubuntu on
<thbp> a thumbdrive and then have open arena on it that possible?
<Jamed> disappearedng_: find <directory> -type f -exec file \;   might work
<bgjsl> shine 1
<Jamed> disappearedng_: no it does not... forget it
<bgjsl> use 9.04
<APERSON> thbp, yes, create a persistent usb image with the included usb startup creator
<legend2440> disappearedng_: open the directory in nautilus and choose List View  there is a column called File Type
<thbp> hmm not understanding
<thbp> can running a live cd then installing on the live cd
<disappearedng_> that's not recursively, i have to press that
<thbp> to flashdrieve?
<petsounds> !usb > thbp
<ubottu> thbp, please see my private message
<wowoto> ls -F
<skyllo> how to install scripts in ubuntu? like this example: sistem.sh?
<bgjsl> skyllo
<bgjsl> use gedit
<skyllo> hi
<Shine1> hi, bgjsl. Thanks for your suggestion. I need to consider it since I kind of like 9.10, it looks more beatiful :)
<skyllo> I'm still new to linux could you explain how?
<Jamed> disappearedng_: no i got it: find <directory> -type f -exec file {} \;
<skyllo> bgjsl I'm still new to linux could you explain how?
<Jamed> s/no/now
<disappearedng_> skyllo: you don't install sripts
<disappearedng_> every file has certain bits,
<disappearedng_> like read bits, write bits, and there's also an execution bit
<zl> chmod +x exam*.sh
<disappearedng_> each bit allows you to perform a certain action, and if you want to run your script, you have to set the execution bit and then execute it
<skyllo> #!/bin/bash
<skyllo> #informaçao do sistema
<skyllo> clear
<skyllo> echo -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
<skyllo> echo 'Informações do sistema - by Hitler'
<skyllo> echo -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
<zl> then ./example.sh
<skyllo> echo "kernel:"
<FloodBot3> skyllo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skyllo> uname -a
<disappearedng_> geez
<PFY> !paste | skyllo
<ubottu> skyllo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<disappearedng_> n00bs
<disappearedng_> actually I really doubt anyone reads the topic nowadays
<Shine1> hi, bgjsl. So you think there is no easy way to fix the external problem in 9.10?
<bgjsl> shine 1
<bgjsl> everything is possible but 9.04 is more stable and maybe has no problem about it
<pzagorodnya> hey ppl
<Shine1> Got you~  thanks bgjsl!
<bgjsl> just try it again
<a-noob> hi, all of a sudden my wireless has stopped working on my karmic koala dell inspiron 1545 box. iwconfig or ifconfig -a doesn't show anything beside eth0 and lo. I have test lspcii which show BCM4312.
<bgjsl> shine1
<bgjsl> you are welcome
<wowoto> a-noob: can reboot solve that？
<a-noob> wowoto: nope, now trying with a different driver. gotta reboot
<wowoto> a-noob: good luck.
<a-noob> wowoto: installed STA driver this time again... rebooting
<esi889Y[Q>  DCC SEND "ｆｕｃｋ･ｙｏｕ･｟ｎｉｇ｠･４･ｌｙｆｅ" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<a-noob> wowoto: okay, now i see that STA driver is installed, but the second driver entry from the selection list on "Hardware Drivers" disappears, i still can't see the interface. Hardware Drivers say that "drive is activated but not in use"
<giuseppe_> hallo
<giuseppe_> ekrava wie gehts dir
<jani_87> someone could help me to get wlan password?
<Snump> Howdy.
<EKrava> what ?
<Snump> just saying hello.  I just installed Ubuntu.
<jani_87> how can i get wlan password
<bgjsl> giuseppe
<bangde> snump what do you mean Wlan password?
<bgjsl> brauche diese sprache nicht hier...
<bgjsl> deutsch fuer die deutsche leute
<Snump> bangde: I don't want to do anythign with wlan passworsds...  that's jani_87
<atx> hello
<jani_87> bangde i mean that, my neighbour is in taiwan for 2 weeks, he has 100 mb internet wlan running for the 2 weeks and no1 uis using it
<Snump> jani_87: tyou need kismet.  Beyond that you're on your own.
<giuseppe_> bgist bist deutsche
<jani_87> you know how to do it?
<Snump> jani_87: Irrelevant.  I can't help people do stuff like that.  You need to research it yourself.
<jani_87> ok
<giuseppe__> hallo
<jani_87> can you tip me even a little more? im pretty new to linux
<Snump> jani_87: that's how we learn.  Reasearch and figure it out on ur own.
<giuseppe_> hallo
<bgjsl> giuseppe nein aber verstehe ich diese Sprache...
<guiscard> my terminal is not autocompleting for files just folders
<Myrtti> jani_87, in most countries it's illegal, we can't help you
<Snump> jani_87: give a man a fish he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish he eats forever.
<maco> !de | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<giuseppe_> dann ist gut
<Snump> Ich bein ein Berliner!
 * maco hand Snump a jelly doughnut
<bgjsl> Hallo Snump
<bgjsl> sehr angenehm
<jani_87> myrtti its not here
<Snump> bgjsl: howdy.  I don't speak German I was tryign to be funny
<giuseppe_> hallo
<Snump> giuseppe_: Are you Italian?
<Myrtti> jani_87, life is hard, that is no excuse
<bgjsl> ubottu sorry..it was not my intention
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myownserver> Can someone here help me solve how to get sendmail to work on my ubuntu server?
<myownserver> I'm pretty savvy with servers, but I can't for the life of me figure this one out.
<Snump> I bought this laptop off craigslist for $100.  Didn't boot.  Replaced the power brick, and cleanedd out the fan - works!  I should be able to sell it for over $200.
<myownserver> I have a smtp server to connect to via my ISP if I need that.
<Snump> tomorrow I'll take it apart again and put some Arctic Silver on the CPU heat sinc just to make sure  The fan is working pretty hard right now.
<bgjsl> Snump good option
<giuseppe__> snump jes
<giuseppe__> italien
<Snump> giuseppe__: I'm half Italian. I was in Ascoli Piceno last year at this time.
<Snump> giuseppe__: I have alot of family there.  I hope to live there someday.
<giuseppe__> ich verstehe deutsch
<giuseppe__> snump
<Snump> giuseppe__?
<giuseppe__> e italiano
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<giuseppe_> ich auchj
<Snump> English only for me.  I will learn Italian someday.
<bgjsl> Snump friend from where??
<Snump> bgjsl: ?  I don't understand.  I hope to make friends everywhere...  but I am but a man.
<bgjsl> Come on I understand
<giuseppe__> ok sani
<bgjsl> But it is a simple question
<giuseppe__> snump
<Myrtti> please keep this channel for support only
<Snump> I am confused.
<bgjsl> Where are you from??
<Outface> :)
<Snump> Pennsylvania, USA
<bgjsl> Ok that is all
<bgjsl> thank you friend
<Outface> :)
<Snump> bgjsl: no problem  ;)  But now I must go to sleep.
<bgjsl> just go friend ..I did not want to bother you...see you around
<Snump> <yawn>  laters!  :)
<bgjsl> giuseppe
<salvad2> Hello.
<vduck> Trying to connect two computers with esata to usb adapter to usb
<bgjsl> vduck
<salvad2> Where is stored the information about the startup applications?
<myownserver> Anyone here able to help me get sendmail working on my server?  I've tried everything and I imagine I'm missing something simple.
<vduck> is that even possible? And what term would you use? I don't know what to Google :)
<salvad2> Not the program to set them.
<bgjsl> normally for that connection yuou need crossover cable
<salvad2> Like some text files.
<vduck> bgjsl, hey?
<vduck> I didn't know esata used cross over
<vduck> bgjsl, is there a software solution?
<bgjsl> let me explain you if you want to connect 2 pcs you need a crossover cable for that goal
<bgjsl> using usb yhere should be
<bgjsl> vduck
<sangho_Geek2> how can i ignore dependencies and install packages?
<bgjsl> are you using any sw for that connection
<bgjsl> ??
<amaurea> How do I see the current speed of the fans in my computer?
<vduck> bgjsl, 'sw' meaning ... software?
<bgjsl> sw=switch
<sangho_Geek2> i want python-mysqldb packages, but if i install that packages , automatically mysql-common packages installed
<sangho_Geek2> but i install mysql as compile
<e01> hello
<e01> i have a dell mini 9  with ubuntu netbook remix 9.10, it have a integrated Intel GMA 950 graphics card, but i don`t know is it available some a good driver for this graphics card as nvidia`s nonfree driver
<vduck> bgjsl, nope. It's essentially esata port on one machine to esata port on another. Not exactly, but pretty close
<qiyong> i wrote a divination program, anyone like to run it?
<bgjsl> vduck check this
<bgjsl> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1036403.html
<wowoto> qiyong: where can i download it?
<titancompu> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bangde> where is the pastebin , i am new and someone told me to show my output in pastebin
<titancompu> Try !pastebin
<qiyong> i wrote a divination program, anyone like it?
<christof> morning
<bangde> titancompu where is this pastebin
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vduck> bgjsl, I found similar info at http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/message.php?config=tomshardwareus.inc&cat=42&post=22305&page=1&p=1&subcat=238&sondage=0&owntopic=0&new=0 - it is theoretically possible to do, but some one would have to write code
<bangde> i am new on this  xchat
<vduck> bgjsl, anyway, thanks
<christof> need help <bangde> ?
<marcin__> pisze ktoś po polsku?
<zeppelin8787> tak marcin
<jussi01> !pl | marcin__
<ubottu> marcin__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zeppelin8787> ja moge :)
<zeppelin8787> guys please.......... does anyone kow how to get FSX working in karmic?
<titancompu> Any wifi experts here?
<jussi01> zeppelin8787: why FSX? ( I assume you mean flight sim)
<meanburrito920_> I'm looking for a decompiler that generates assembly. does anyone know of a good one on ubuntu?
<zeppelin8787> <jussi01> yes flight sim X . FGFS is cool,but i cant install scenery and dont work with my joystick
<jussi01> zeppelin8787: I highly, Highly, recommend Xplane - on of the best out there.
<maco> meanburrito920_: objdump?
<silare> I'm looking for a good GUI-based MP4 --> MP3 converter. Is there one that exists that is used a lot? Googling hasn't found me adequate results.
<zeppelin8787> <jussi01> i have tried xplane on win. does it work flawless in ubuntu too?
<jussi01> zeppelin8787: it has a native linux version ;)
<meanburrito920_> maco: awesome, thanks ;)
<zeppelin8787> omg didnt know.can you give link please?i get it now
<DexterLB> hi, I followed this tutorial: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029 to start a pptp server but it doesn't work - windows clients can't reach it. I have no firewall and the port is opened in NAT
<DexterLB> what can I do?
<jussi01> zeppelin8787: http://www.x-plane.com/
<zeppelin8787> <jussi01>thank you.
<jussi01> !tab | zeppelin8787
<ubottu> zeppelin8787: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bgjsl> Dexter
<jussi01> zeppelin8787: you are most welcome.
<ranjan> i am having one issue in editing an riped video i riped an on-line striming video in .avi file now i wan to edit it so that the advertisement which are present in that video can be removed so how to do that part can any body have any idea regarding this part the command that i used for this part is  "mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile abc.avi http://bglive-a.bitgravity.com/ndtv/247lo/live/native -really-quiet </dev/null & sleep 5m ;kill $!" please help me in th
<ranjan> is regard
<bgjsl> for any link you need a valid ip
<DexterLB> bgjsl: what do you mean?
<bgjsl> you gotta assure that first
<bwright> What is everyone up to?
<DexterLB> bgjsl: yes?
<zeppelin8787> oh...there was one more thing...acc to my ISP my download speed shall be up to 2mb/s.i get max 12kb/s in windows and 24kb/s in ubuntu......anyone know who to blame?
<bullgard> '~$ top; Cpu(s):  9.5%us,  4.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 85.9%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st'. What does 'id' mean? I did not find it in 'man top'.
<bgjsl> Dexter
<DexterLB> bgjsl: yes?
<bgjsl> maybe yr problem is about NAT
<bgjsl> NAT=network adress translation
<DexterLB> i tried connecting from inside the lan, too
<DexterLB> I should have got a subnet error, but I get unreachable error
<DexterLB> and my nat port is opened
<silare> Is there a way to ban someone through Xchat if you're a Channel Operator on an IRC channel, even if they already left?
<DexterLB> i believe that's not the problem :(
<bgjsl> if that translation into a valid public address is not good
<bgjsl> You will have some problem for connectiion
<Xfact> anybody can tell me, how to install flash drive formatter in Ubuntu?
<bgjsl> subnet error
<Xfact> ﻿anybody can tell me, how to install flash drive formatter in Ubuntu?
<zeppelin8787> <jussi01>/X-Plane Demo Installer Linux: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zeppelin8787> :((
<bgjsl> means you are not in the right subnet
<jussi01> zeppelin8787: oh yeah, have a look at the forums, there is some small issue.
<bgjsl> it means NAt is not operating  correctly
<Xfact> ﻿anybody can tell me, how to install flash drive formatter in Ubuntu ?
<Xfact> ﻿anybody can tell me, how to install flash drive formatter in Ubuntu hardy?
<DexterLB> bgjsl: but I don't get a subnet error, I get error 800, e.g. either the pptp server isn't started, but it is, or port 1194 isn't opened, but it is opened
<jussi01> you need to find the lib openal deb from an old ubuntu iirc
<jussi01> Xfact: install gparted
<zeppelin8787> <jussi01>ok
<bgjsl> Dexter the problem is not about assigned ports otherwise applying the corrct ips
<bgjsl> this is a network issue
<DexterLB> ooooooo
<DexterLB> bgjsl: I found the problem
<DexterLB> I haven't started the pptpd server lol
<Xfact> ﻿jussi01: it's a partition manager, will it also help me to format drives?
<zippert> do i nead to forwoard ports to my windows  guests to run sql server
<Xfact>  ﻿jussi01: it's a partition manager, will it also help me to format drives?
<bgjsl> well now it should be working correctly right??
<DexterLB> bgjsl: yup :)
<zippert> i cant connect vit a program that use a sql database
<zippert> any ide?
<ian__> how would i know if someone was able to hack into my computer?
<bgjsl> ian_
<bgjsl> there are many ways to do that job
<ian__> i'm just concerned that someone might have been able to see what i was typing recently, and i didn't know if there was any security software included with ubuntu or not.
<bgjsl> just update security generally speaking thta
<bgjsl> that job runs on ports
<ian__> so how would someone know if i was using a unix operating system without me telling them?
<DexterLB> great, now I've got vpn connection from the PC that the pptpd is installed on to the remote windows machine that has connected to it
<DexterLB> and I can ping the remote machine
<DexterLB> but how can I make the remote machine reachable from the other machines on my lan?
<ian__> i was chatting with someone on pidgin internet messenger, and they asked if i was using a unix operating system, and i don't know how they were able to know that.
<DexterLB> ian__: what protocol?
<bgjsl> ian.
<ian__> yahoo
<bgjsl> there are many applications
<bgjsl> in order to get that info
<bgjsl> anyway pidgin
<bgjsl> can say it
<ian__> does it just tell them that or something?
<arek> Hi
<bgjsl> but the way of meeting reqi¿uirements
<bgjsl> means hacking
<bgjsl> and that point is out
<bgjsl>  here sorry
<ian__> what do you mean by meeting requirements?
<arek> is anybody here from Poland?
<bgjsl> meeting requirements means getting all the necessary info to be hacked
<bgjsl> Arek tell me
<bullgard> '~$ top; Cpu(s):  9.5%us,  4.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 85.9%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st'. What does 'id' mean? I did not find it in 'man top'.
<ian__> oh okay, i'm just paranoid i guess.
<oops> Hi does anyone know how i can hide my IP adress to connect into WoW servers ?
<Jamed> bullgard: idle maybe
<bgjsl> oops use a program for that
<oops> bjornjul: which ?
<bullgard> Jamed: This is what I thought, too. How can I verify?
<bgjsl> oops you need to rewrite yr ip for another ..for that you need a program
<Jamed> bullgard: don't know, but i'm pretty sure it's idle
<bjornjul> huh ?
<bullgard> Jamed: Thank you very much for commenting.
<oops> bgjsl: can explain it more ?
<bgjsl> oops sorry this chat is not for that
<oops> bgjsl: i think you are retarded
<APERSON> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shaquanna> How can I run Windows 7 on ubuntu?
<bgjsl> oops really sorry
<DexterLB> Shaquanna: use VirtualBox
<APERSON> !virtualbox > Shaquanna
<ubottu> Shaquanna, please see my private message
<iceroot> bullgard: its idle
<bullgard> iceroot: Where did you find it?
<iceroot> Shaquanna: vbox
<stage2> :P
<iceroot> bullgard: i know it
<Shaquanna> What the deuce? :(
<Shaquanna> How can I run Windows 7 though?
<Shaquanna> I don't need or want virtualbox, whatever that is.
<bgjsl> shaquanna
<stage2> Shaquanna: its a great vm
<bgjsl> use vbox 3.0
<stage2> Shaquanna: ive booted win7 in it as well
<bgjsl> or ose vbox
<APERSON> Shaquanna, if you want to run an os inside of an os, you'd need something like virtualbox
<stage2> na ose is crap
<Shaquanna> Is there an uninstall feature for ubuntu?
<bullgard> iceroot: So you probably know also what values have to be added to obtain 100%?
<stage2> Shaquanna: of course , synaptic
<jibadeeha> anyone here know of a good GTK/Gnome based batch file renamer?
<stage2> thats the beauty of debian
<Jamed> bullgard: i just found this: id - cpu idle time in percent
<APERSON> stage2, I think they want to 'remove ubuntu'
<Shaquanna> Can I keep all my porn when I do that?
<iceroot> bullgard: sorry dont know what you mean
<_ganymede> shaquanna: sudo rm /
<stage2> APERSON: ahh :*(
<APERSON> lets try to keep our replies helpful :)
<evfire> Shaquanna, lol
<titancompu> lol
<Shaquanna> I have a massive collection of child porn, and I can't afford to lose it.
<stage2> ubuntu is god here
<titancompu> Ban hammer coming?
<iceroot> _ganymede: stop that please. also the command is wrong. also if the command where correct you cant delete /
<stage2> Shaquanna: ur on xp?
<APERSON> !ops | Shaquanna
<ubottu> Shaquanna: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<evfire> Shaquanna, mmh... sent it to the police
<evfire> very interesting
<evfire> ^^
<titancompu> Emergency? I've not seen that trigger before.
<bullgard> iceroot: Following "Cpu(s):" top outputs 8 values. Which of these values, if added, add to 100%?
<_ganymede> iceroot: shaquannatroll is troll....
<iceroot> bullgard: all
<Shaquanna> No. :(
<Shaquanna> I just need to switch to windows so the FBI can't find me.
<iceroot> _ganymede: i know but please dont write such commands here in public
<_ganymede> iceroot: I sorry
<bgjsl> sfaquanna that theme is not possible here
<iceroot> !tab | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Shaquanna> So, is ubuntu easy to get rid of?
<APERSON> Shaquanna, yes
<bgjsl> thank you ubottu
<APERSON> Shaquanna, just like any other operating system, all you have to do is install over it
<evfire> Shaquanna, if you've only Ubuntu on your HD, you can simply install Windows and format the partition
<DexterLB> !bot | bgjsl
<ubottu> bgjsl: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bullgard> Jamed: Where did you find it?
<bgjsl> but there are topics you can not use it here
<APERSON> not in that order though, evfire :)
<evfire> APERSON, windows installation formats the partition too...
<Jamed> bullgard: i googled top id and found the answer on a german mailing list archive
<evfire> or so I remember :)
<APERSON> evfire, to be anal, you said install, and then format :P
<evfire> uhm.. that's true :D
<bullgard> Jamed: What is the address of that German mailing list archive?
<_ganymede> iceroot: would proper be   $sudo rm -rf /
<Jamed> bullgard: http://www.luga.at/mailing-lists/luga/2006/03/msg00006.html
<maco> !danger | _ganymede
<ubottu> _ganymede: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nhu589> what is ubntu?
<iceroot> _ganymede: as i said that command is not working
<APERSON> !ubuntu > nhu589
<ubottu> nhu589, please see my private message
<titancompu> Lol, I love his warning about the killshot command.
<_ganymede> iceroot:  :(   lol
<iceroot> _ganymede: bash is disabling that
<APERSON> Ubuntu has --preserve-root enabled on rm
<nhu589> ubuntu is mobile OS ?
<_ganymede> what about shred?
<titancompu> nhu589: More like a desktop os.
<Flannel> _ganymede: Please stop this thread of conversation now.
<erik_> In windows with foobar2000 there was a way to put stereo music to the rear channels. I have been looking on the forums and through google for a player with a feature like this or whether alsa has a feature like it but I cant find anything. Anyone has an idea how to put stereo (music) to the rear channels or to upmix it to 4 channels?
<iceroot> _ganymede: can you please stop posting thoose commands?
<evfire> nhu589, Ubuntu is a desktop and server OS
<_ganymede> yes...
<bullgard> Jamed: Excellent! Thank you very much for your help.
<Jamed> bullgard: no problem
<bgjsl> Dexter tell me!!}
<bullgard> iceroot: Indeed. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<iceroot> bullgard: maybe you want to have a look at htop. its like top but looking better and have a better usability
<cj_> slaut
<cj_> ya des gens
<titancompu> Isn't k-line the equivilant of a permanent ban?
<stage2> titancompu: pretty much
<stage2> hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-line#K-line
<stage2> it might differ from irc network to irc network
<BlouBlou> titancompu: K-line is network ban, it can be permanent or temporal "Kill line"
<stage2> i wish i had ops on freenode :)
<evfire> does anyone know if virtualbox guest additions for ubuntu need to be reinstalled at each kernel upgrade?
<sam__> #join irc.freenode.net
<paulus68> BlueEagl1: are you here my friend?
<stage2> ?
<teffiteffi> how can i tell if my os is 32 or 64 bit? i forgot which i installed awhile back
<simplexio> teffiteffi: uname -ar
<titancompu> I"m having a major issue with the Karmic PPC disk. It installs with no difficulties, but it doesn't create a user, so I can't login. How can I create a user after installation?
<Callum_> mmaaaan, 50 minutes before 2010
<paulus68> the lag is killing me here
<evfire> Callum_, where do you live?
<evfire> here it's 11:11 AM :D
<iceroot> titancompu: but at installation you created a user?
<Callum_> evfire: New Zealand (UTC+12), herre its 23:10
<evfire> =)
<evfire> happy new year, so :D
<titancompu> iceroot: Mhmm! It asked for my username and password.
<Callum_> 新しい年の五十分前です。whoo
<iceroot> titancompu: and whit that you cant login?
<titancompu> iceroot: Nope. Not even in the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<iceroot> titancompu: special chars in the password?
<skyllo> I can not paste files in the themes of access denied. Does anyone know how to do?
<iceroot> titancompu: differente charset?
<erUSUL> !cn | Callum_
<ubottu> Callum_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<teffiteffi> simplexio thank you
<titancompu> iceroot: Nope, just alphabetical
<Callum_> mmmm, erUSUL, its Japanese, #ubuntu-jp is always dead though =(
<skyllo> I can not paste files in the themes of access denied. Does anyone know how to do?
<erUSUL> Callum_: sorry for the confusion :/
<evfire> skyllo, where are you trying to paste, and what exactly?
<iceroot> titancompu: and using upper and lower chars correctly?
<Callum_> erUSUL: thats okay, anyway, that wasn't supposed to go in here anyway lol
<titancompu> iceroot: That's what I had figured I was doing wrong, so I just created an all lowercase unsafe password, but even that didn't work.
<erUSUL> Callum_: cheers
<iceroot> titancompu: i cant imaging that ubuntu is not creating the correct /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow so maybe you forgot the correct passwort or username?
<titancompu> iceroot: Sorry, I'm positive I'm entering it right. And I know it's also not the CD because I've grabbed it from 4 different places and all MD5s have been good.
<skyllo> evfire I'm trying to install a theme. Know how to do?
<iceroot> titancompu: you can use a livecd then mounting your installation and have a look at /etc/passwd
<evfire> skyllo, copying it where?
<iceroot> titancompu: if the user is created
<titancompu> iceroot: brb, I'll give it a shot
<subitoo> titancompu: you can't login with your normal user but you can as root?
<skyllo> evfire You know how to install themes in ubuntu? if you know parents tell me I'm trying to install difficulties.
<titancompu> subito: Nope, I can't login at all with anyone on a brand new installation
<The_Thing> Is there a newyears channel for Ubuntu?
<evfire> skyllo, System → Preferences
<evfire> I don't know how it's called in english, I think "Appereance"
<evfire> *appearance
<evfire> on "Theme" tab
<MorphyNOR> correct :)
<evfire> drag & drop the theme tar.gz
<evfire> then confirm
<titancompu> iceroot: Yup, it's official, both of those directories are empty.
<evfire> or click "Install" and choose the theme tar.gz, it's equivalent..
<titancompu> I have no users on a new system..but it took all the other settings.
<iceroot> titancompu: very strange. never used the ppc version so dont know if it is a bug but i cant imaging
<iceroot> !bug | titancompu
<ubottu> titancompu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<iceroot> titancompu: you should fill that
<titancompu> iceroot: I'll definitely do so. Is there any way to use the cd to make another user or is the installation most likely hosed?
<paulus68> BlueEagl1: are you here my friend?
<iceroot> titancompu: i thin its faster to reinstall instead of finding out how to create correct /etc/shadow entrys
<iceroot> titancompu: i am not a help at that :(
<titancompu> I guess I'll give the hardy cd a shot then. :( Thanks for trying!
<iceroot> titancompu: it was karmic ppc final you tried?
<titancompu> iceroot: Yes
<titancompu> and the alternate
<iceroot> titancompu: i cant imaging that it is a bug in a release some month old
<Scott1979> anyone help me with xorg-fglrx install not working to plan
<Scott1979> http://paste.ubuntu.com/349482/
<Scott1979>  anyone help me with xorg-fglrx install not working to plan
<Scott1979>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/349482/
<iceroot> titancompu: i am very interested in the results from a new installation
<fredBadDude> d
<titancompu> iceroot: It seems there might be some folks having the same issue with the Jaunty disc as well.
<iceroot> titancompu: only on ppc?
<titancompu> iceroot: Yup yup
<iceroot> titancompu: time to buy a pc :)
<titancompu> iceroot: I"m on my PC now. I just wanted to revive life into this old iBook for my daughter to play games with
<bullgard> iceroot: I sometimes use htop. I usually prefer top because I am used to use it. hehe
<iceroot> bullgard: yes same here but sometimes htop is "nicer" especially if you want to edit nice-values and so on
<iceroot> titancompu: yeah, np, just kidding
<lumee> why a laptop battery have a lot of connects if it only would need only 2 for + and - ?
<titancompu> iceroot:I'm gonna try booting into the recovery console and adding a user. Apparently some users in the forums had luck with that
<MorphyNOR> lumee: off topic, however a computer runs on more than one voltage ;)
<MorphyNOR> 3.3v 5v and 12v
<guiscard> how do I find the path of a package?
<iceroot> guiscard: you mean the binary?
<guiscard> yes
<iceroot> guiscard: which filename
<guiscard> libapr1
<_2> guiscard dpkg -L packagename
<lumee> MorphyNOR: thanks :D
<bullgard> 1200x1600pixels empfangen.
<guiscard> weird it says not installed
<titancompu> Well... that didn't work. Give root password for maintenence, and no password is right. :/
<josh_> Hi
<josh_> Anyone here who can help me?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<myownserver> Can anyone here correctly configure and setup sendmail on ubnutu?
<_2> guiscard also of note, dpkg -l | less      will list all packages installed/removed but still configured/partly installed/installed but not configured.
<erUSUL> !mta | myownserver
<ubottu> myownserver: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<josh_> Ok. I just installed Ubuntu, and one of the programs I need requires OpenGL which is installed by the graphics driver. But no graphics driver was installed for me, as far as I know. Is it possible to install a windows Graphics driver, or is there another way to get OpenGL to work?
<erUSUL> josh_: which graphic card do you have ?
<myownserver> Ok, so can you configure exim to send/recieve emails?
<_2> guiscard and use the search function of less to simplify things  :)
<_2> man less
<titancompu> iceroot: Wow. This is really interesting. The regular live CD now won't even login for the live cd user.
<myownserver> Can anyone here correctly configure and setup exim on ubnutu?
<josh_> I don't know. I only know it's an ATI.
<josh_> This is the Windows driver.
<josh_> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=1839151&swItem=ob-59967-1&prodNameId=1839204&swEnvOID=1093&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=3
<FloodBot1> josh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stage2> josh_: did you try restricted drivers in system
<erUSUL> josh_: go to system>Admin...>Hardware drivers
<josh_> Tried that, and only a modem driver shows up.
<stage2> ubuntu can search and install a third party app
<iceroot> titancompu: its setting up /etc/passwd also just in the ram
<iceroot> titancompu: so maybe that is broken on the cd
<iceroot> titancompu: you could try the netinstall-image which is getting the new packages from the repos, maybe its fixed
<stage2> josh_: type lspci and pastebin.org it to me
<josh_> in terminal?
<stage2> yes sir
<jad> Is there any setting to set the size of /var/cache/apt/archives
<jad> ?
<guiscard> _2 ty very much
<stage2> ill pm you
<_2> yw
<erUSUL> josh_: then yu have to use the free radeon drivers. on some cards they support acclerated opengl via drm/dri/mesa
<MorphyNOR> josh_: always, when people ask you to type in a command, its done via terminal, unless otherwise stated :)
<jad> help
<erUSUL> josh_: do « glxinfog | grep -i direct »
<guiscard> i thought this package was installed because it showed on apt-cache search package
<_2> erUSUL g ?
<jad> ?
<erUSUL> _2: yep sorry typo
<erUSUL> josh_: is « glxinfo | grep -i direct »
<josh_> ok 1 sec.
<stalker_> so are they just making cpu's with more cores instead of making them bigger now?
<josh_> Direct Rendering: YEs.
<titancompu> iceroot: That was my Debian thought, but for some reason, I can't get that disc to start up.
<erUSUL> stalker_: ...instead of making them faster
<josh_> That's what I get :)
<erUSUL> josh_: then you are all set
<stalker_> erUSUL, lol, yeah
<iceroot> titancompu: why?
<erUSUL> josh_: opengl is accelerated and suported
<stalker_> er
<josh_> ...
<erUSUL> stalker_: yes that sums it up
<titancompu> iceroot: Not sure. It doesn't even act like a bootable disc. The md5 was good on it too.
<iceroot> titancompu: very strange, dont have ppc here so i cant test it
<titancompu> Must not be my day with ubuntu and PPCs. ;)
<jad> Hello there,   Is there any setting to set the size of /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> jad: no that i know of
<stalker_> erUSUL, i guess they are fast enough
<jad> thx, is there a way to autosave the contents of that folder to somewhere else, that will not be cleaned every once in a while by apt
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | jad
<ubottu> jad: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<erUSUL> jad: you can simply burn them in a dvd they are plain data files
<stalker_> ubottu, you are one knowledgable dude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stalker_> ubottu, make love to me!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jad> thx
<Xfact> Ubuntu 8.04 is not officially support latest versions, but If I install it additionally, will it be ok?
<mka> jad, you can create a separate partition that you will have a mount point being /var/cache/apt/archives
<MorphyNOR> Xfact: what do you mean?
<mka> jad,  the size that that partition cannot be exceeded
<jad> ok cool
<iceroot> Xfact: its still under support
<iceroot> !lts | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<mka> jad, I never tried this, but you can try to "sudo chattr +i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb so that no user can remove those files by apt-get clean
<iceroot> mka: apt-get clean is called by root
<mka> iceroot, I know
<iceroot> mka: if root cant delete them, noone will be able to delete them
<stronze> firefox sound issues - did fresh reboot to test.if i attempt to play youtube videos or anything of that nature, sound drivers fail and no sound is possible.if i play a movie before attempting a youtube type video, sound will continue to work for the system but will still recieve static type sound from youtube type videos
<mka> iceroot, but sudo apt-get clean will not be able to remove files that are immutable
<mka> iceroot, yes you are right
<chu> Hey, anyone using docky?
<mka> iceroot, I think jad does not want to delete his .deb files
<stalker_> stronze, upgrade flash?
<iceroot> mka: a nice to know, just tested chattr +i and i cant delete a file as root
<stronze> stalker - tried.adobe says i have lastest version.side note update manger has adobe update greyed out and can remove or access via update manger
<stronze> cant*
<chu> Anyone know how to change the docky theme?
<iceroot> mka: but it is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-12-31 11:53 foobar
<stalker_> stronze, reinstall manually maybe
<jad> what i meant is: is there a way to keep the .debs in /var/apt/cache/archives and not for them to get cleaned every once in a while
<wowoto> chu: install the theme you like
<MorphyNOR> stronze: there's supposed to be a space between a . and a new word ;)
<stronze> stalker - via package manager?
<mka> iceroot, yes, you can list the attributes by "lsattr""
<titancompu> Wow, not even the recovery console can add a user.This install is dead dead dead.
<chu> wowoto, yeah I have the theme, but how do I install it?
<stalker_> stronze,  or possibly downgrade a bit
<chrome> Hey guys, I have a DVB-T tuner thats working great with MythTV on 9.10, but I can't get the IR to work. The driver is loaded, shows up in the devices list, isn't in use by any other process, but I don't see any activity when I cat the device etc. Anyone have any ideas?
<stronze> morphynor - i suck a typeing
<stronze> stalker - ill attempt reinstall
<stalker_> stronze, just download the plugin and put it in /lib/mozilla/firefox/plugin or something
<iceroot> mka: hm what is the differenc between ls -all foobar (rwxrwxrwx..) and listattr? or better why there are attributes different to rwxrwxrwx...
<bcj> stronze; And spelling - "typeing" :)
<wowoto> chu: have a look at the  INSTALL.tex or readme.tex
<stalker_> stronze, if you do it while firefox is running it doesnt always work out as good
 * wowoto txt
<chu> The theme is only pictures, there's no README, hence why I came here, but anyway.
<stronze> bjc - bite me lol
<mka> iceroot, "ls -l" lists the file permissions (modes) that you set by chmod and "lsattr" lists the file attributes that you set by "chattr"
<wowoto> chu: only pictures?
<stalker_> anyone know if i can download a stripper for AMOR, im getting tired of the bsd devil
<stronze> stalker - its gonna be awhile to download.im on iraqi connection
<iceroot> mka: thx i will read some manpages, never heard of chattr before but its good to know
<nero_> hi
<dnivra> how do I know if my disc drive support DVD burning? Is there any command or some way to know in ubuntu?
<dnivra> supports*
<mka> iceroot, the root can override a permissions and delete any file but a root cannot override attributes
<wowoto> chu: the theme should be file.deb or file.tar.gz //
<stalker_> stronze, yeah, im having trouble with flash on my aspire one notebook running arch, although it works fine on my desktop on all the linux version i got going
<chu> It's just to make docky transparent, it's 4 images all tar'd up. All of the information online seems to regard GNOME Do docky, but I'm interested in the separate version of docky. A locate docky only returned the package from /var/apt/archives
<nero_> how do I get my wireless to work in my laptop?
<mka> hi nero_
<erUSUL> nero_: which wifi chip?
<nero_> hi mka
<stronze> stalker - i assumed it was a firefox uppdate issue
<nero_> ateros
<Callum_> 12:00am, January 1, 2010. Happy new year everyone. =)
<erUSUL> nero_: System>Admin...>hardware drivers shows something about your wifi?
<koltroll> My hfs+-partition on my external drive is read-only. How can I write to it?
<chu> wowoto,
<chu> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=117701
<stronze> 422kb takes 10 mins :/
<nero_> no
<wowoto> chu: i recommend you to download the "nimbus-theme-made-by-SUN".here is the download link: http://dlc.sun.com/osol/jds/downloads/extras/nimbus/
<stalker_> stalker_,  maybe, im only have done setting up the lappy, ill figure it out
 * MrDudle i r sleep nao
<erUSUL> nero_: if you do « iwconfig » in terminal do you see a wlan0 interface ?
<wowoto> chu: wait a minute ,let me see
<mka> dnivra, how many drives do you have?
<oskar> hi, my karmic machine does not mount nfs shares at boot time. what can I do?
<erUSUL> koltroll: afaik there is no writte support for hfs+ in linux
<stalker_> nero, do lspci and find what card you got
<dnivra> just one disk drive if that's what you're asking mka.
<nero_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nero_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Merhoc> i compiled the chan_capi module for asterisk and configured it. if i start asterisk now,  i get WARNING[9346]: loader.c:382 load_dynamic_module: Module 'chan_capi' did not register itself during load and asterisk loads without chan_capi support. with google, i found some people who had the same problem but there was no solution. i use asterisk 1.4.21 and kernel 2.6.26-2-amd64. is there any idea how i can solve this problem?
<koltroll> erUSUL, oh really? You sure about that? That sounds really depressive
<_2> i have a cdrom.iso in my home that i would like konqueror to be able to browse.  is there a kio or file:// protocal that can handle that or do i have to loop mount it each time?
<chu> Nah, as far as gtk theme goes Mist is awesome. I just wanted to make docky transparent, I found the theme (linked), but there's no documentation available for how to install it.
<nero_> that's what it shows
<nero_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<nero_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<psycho_oreos> nero_, that isn't lspci, that's iwconfig
<stalker_> nero_, do lspci and find you etherent card
<psycho_oreos> nero_, and use pastebin
<erUSUL> koltroll: iirc you have to disable journallling in OS X and do some other hackery to make it work. and even that is buggy
<hamid> hi all
<pvramana> HI ALL
<Guest93530> hi all
<mka> dnivra, I dont know of any command but what does "ls -l /dev/dvd* && ls -l /dev/cd*" give you?
<erUSUL> nero_: do «sudo modprobe ath9k » or ath5k depending in you card to load the driver
<pvramana> HI RAJESH
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chu> Does anyone know how to change the docky theme?
<wowoto> chu: seems that you have to find the donky's install file and copy into it
<stronze> E: python-skype: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chu> Ergh, not worth the effort.
<stronze> anyone know what that means?
<dnivra> mka: I've a dvdrw in /dev. So that does mean it supports dvd writing right?
<stalker_> erUSUL, ath9k hasnt been working that great for me
<mka> dnivra,
<mka> dnivra, yes
<chu> Ahh, /usr/share/docky/themes
<mka> dnivra, the formal command to try is
<stalker_> erUSUL, i've been using ndiswrapper and it work perfect except i cant go into monitor mode with it
<dnivra> mka: thanks.
<pkkm> how to change splash image apperaing immediately after selection in GRUB?
<psycho_oreos> stalker_, ndiswrapper will never allow monitor mode
<madura> hey i cant browse the net while im downloading through some app can you pls tell me how to fix it??
<mka> dnivra, "sudo lshw -C disk -html > diskinfo.html" and then "firefox diskinfo.html"
<stalker_> psycho_oreos, yes, but it allows me to do VOIP without disconnects
<dnivra> mka: cool! thanks for the command. gotta try it out now.
<stronze> stalker - i did an adobe upgrade instead of reinstall since it gave me that option.sound wasnt repiar but im gonna reboot and test again
<stalker_> psycho_oreos, ath9k actually works great for anything other than VOIP as far as i can tell
<stalker_> stronze,
<stalker_> stronze, you copied the .so to that directotry?
<psycho_oreos> stalker_, there's been issues with ath9k here and there, some recommend backports others recommend compat-wireless
<subhranath> test...
<stalker_> psycho_oreos, ic, i'll have to check out those options
<stronze> i did thru package manager to see i this will be a solution.
<stronze> stalker BRB reboot
<oskar> what can i do to make karmic mount nfs shares at boot time reliably?
<stalker_> oskar, ntfs?
<oskar> stalker_, nfs
<stalker_> oskar, oh ic, no clue lol
<dnivra> mka: I have blu-ray disc support too. Any idea why there's nothing related to it in /dev?
<oskar> stalker_, no problem, thanks
<dnivra> mka: or is it that it's there under some not-so-easily-understandable name?
<oskar> it seems to me related to bug 470776
<oskar> (my nfs mount problem)
<mka> dnivra, I don't think there could be anything like /dev/bluray, LOL, /dev/dvdrw or /dev/cdrw, are enough
<mka> dnivra, you can create a symbolink by yourself though
<wowoto> oskar: ？
<stalker_> anyone know any programs like AMOR with more themes?
<mka> dnivra, however to hadle blu-ray disks, you will need to get Nero 4 Linux which is NOT free
<dnivra> mka: that's for burning bluray right? isn't reading a bluray possible in karmic?
<dnivra> mka:(not that it's necessary like I've got a bluray disc in hand waiting to see a movie: bluray discs are like the future here; DVD's still rule here. I'm curious that's all.)
<stronze> stalker - okay that was a no go.can you explain how todo what your suggesting?
<frederick85> Hi, i play classical guitar and i'm looking for some software to record like audacity but i also want to add a bit of reverb to my mic? anyone know how I can do the reverb part?
<dnivra> mka: not like*
<mka> dnivra, I don't have bluray drive on my machine, can anyone confirm this?
<CDZaioria> hello?
<nandu20> hello
<mka> dnivra, ok, then
<CDZaioria> man.. can you help-me?
<mka> hi nandu20
<mka> hi CDZaioria
<dnivra> mka: cool. thanks. hope someone else will. oh and thanks for for "lshw", useful command didn't know.
<nandu20> hi mka..
<nandu20> mka:can u help me.........
<CDZaioria> sorry.. bad english
<mka> nandu20, just ask a question if anyone knows how to help, you will be helped
<stalker_> what config file is the equivleant of the modules section of a /etc/rc.conf ?
<CDZaioria> but, anyway..
<CDZaioria> ok..
<mka> !enter | CDZaioria
<ubottu> CDZaioria: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nandu20> i am using ubuntu9.04....in that wine is not working properly.......
<stronze> stalker_ okay greyed out adobe update is gone after doing upgrade but did not fix sound issues.
<CDZaioria> Well, here is the problem. First time here. I need some information to use ... this program.
<dnivra> !wine | nandu20
<ubottu> nandu20: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stalker_> stronze, you said it just sounds static like?
<mka> nandu20, what are you using wine for?
<mka> nandu20, I am asking that question because wine works properly on some exe's and does not even work on other ones
<nandu20> mka:for converting the files from one format to other especially media files...
<mka> CDZaioria, you are not clear, little information, you are still quiet, don't be afraid to speak
<oskar> What can I do to make Karmic mount nfs shares at boot time reliably (perhaps related to bug #470776)?
<jacob_> hi hoping someone can help me.....i'm still getting used to ubuntus command window....while moving around directories i typed "then the location but forgot to close the ".....now my window is stuck
<mka> nandu20, why do you want wine for that?
<SickAnimations> jacob_: What do you mean by "stuck"?
<mka> nandu20, maybe rephrase your question and state what you want to accomplish, who knows, maybe someone knows a better approach
<nandu20> i am a begginer.....i don't the converter for tat in linux.......
<jacob_> SickAnimations: sorry guess thats not very helpful jacob@jacob-laptop:~/.wine/drive_c$ cd "Program Files
<jacob_> >
<CDZaioria> ok, let's try again. I'm new in this mirc's world. And I don't know anyting.
<dnivra> nandu20: try xcfa. install it from software center.
<nandu20> mka:sorry i dont kno the converter for those things in linux...
<mka> nandu20, which media files are you talking about? audio, video, data?
<nandu20> dnivra:did xcfa will be able to convert all the video files to other?
<nandu20> mka:video file.....
<SickAnimations> jacob_: So it won't let you edit the line?
<dnivra> nandu20: nope it's an audio convertor. sorry.
<llutz> nandu20: handbrake, ffmpeg, avidemux, mencoder   just to name a few
<mka> nandu20, install avidemux, it is a GUI application
<jacob_> SickAnimations: correct...i could just close it and start over...but it would be helful to know how to fix it
<nandu20> llutz:thank u.....
<frederick85> does anyone know a good program for recording on ubuntu that will let me add a bit of reverb
<stronze> stalker_ yeah i get static when playing youtube videos but mplayer has no sound.mplayer will tell me something about the sound but i cant catch the message fast enough to read it and it only pops up once
<nandu20> mka:thank u......
<mka> nandu20, to install these you can use synaptic
<stronze> stalker_ think running mplayer in terminal will say what sound problem is/
<SickAnimations> jacob_: I'm not sure what you've done. Can you use CTRL+C?
<stalker_> stronze, oh so mplayer isnt working either? sounds like the issue isnt flash lol
<stalker_> stronze, did you check alsamixer?
<jacob_> SickAnimations: that worked......can you explain what that does?
<knight5482> Hello , i installed Ubuntu on my laptop (Gigabyte) and when i plug my headphones its won't mute internal speaker ? any idea ? (in windows its working fine)
<stronze> stalker_ - only happens when i play youtube videos.if i dont do that, sound works perfect
<nandu20> then i got an another question.....i am using nokia n72....i want to connect my phone to my system...i have already tried but not able to connect.......did i have to instal any driver for that.....
<mats_> hello everybody i have problems to install GRUB: i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit version) on my new computer and i got an error.
<jacob_> SickAnimations: and i forgot to close a " " and hit enter so i brought up a blank line
<mats_> who can help me?
<SickAnimations> jacob_: It's an interrupt that usually forces the urrent program to quit
<maco> knight5482: try linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and reboot. if installing that doesnt help, file a bug "ubuntu-bug linux"
<mka> knight5482, can you hear sound on both your earphones and the laptop speakers at the same time?
<jacob_> SickAnimations: very good to know....ty
<nandu20> mats_:just say ur question...
<knight5482> mka: yes
<TangentCollision> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory < got when running alsamixer, how do I fix this? alsa-base is up to date and all, ideas?
<mats_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# grub-install --force-lba /dev/sda
<mats_> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<dnivra> knight5482: Just wanted to know; are you using 9.04 aka jaunty? Cos I had the same problem in Jaunty.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mats_> nandu20: do you know possibly an answer
<mats_> ?
<stronze> dnivra - you asking me/
<stronze> ?
<mka> blah
<TangentCollision> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory < got when running alsamixer, how do I fix this? alsa-base is up to date and all, ideas?
<nandu20> sorry i cant get it properly.....
<mka> Oh, I can speak
<admin3700> wow
<stalker_> stronze, i dont know, i'd downgrade
<admin3700> whats up here?
<stalker_> stronze, oh maybe try another browser or X
<stronze> Stalker_ im using 9.04 since 9.10 was too instable when i first tried upgrade
<stronze> stalker- unstable*
<mats_> nandu20: i want to install a grub bootloader, but i doesn'nt work.
<stalker_> stronze, im using arch linux so i can't really check stuf out that much
<dnivra> stronze: nope; I did prefix knight5482's name. and well he quit too. sorry if it confused you.
<mats_> do you know how to do it?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<nandu20> sorry i dont know......
<admin3700> does anyone know how to install opera
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<nandu20> gus pls help me to connect my cellphone to my sysytem........
<mats_> does anyone know how to install grub?
<admin3700> ^^
<admin3700> everybody asks but noone answeres
<dnivra> !grub | mats_
<mats_> nandu20: what cellphone do you have
<ubottu> mats_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mats_> ?
<nandu20> admin3700:hey which one u r using....
<nandu20> mats_:nokia n72......
<dnivra> mats_ since nobody's helping you now; read these links in the meantime. I don't know how to help you. so thought these would be useful.
<admin3700> i am using ubuntu , firefox 3 doesnt work any longer
<silare> Does anyone know what theme and font is being used in this screenshot? http://www.exaile.org/screenshots/9p1Wp8j.png
<llutz> admin3700:  echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free"| sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list  && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install opera
<nandu20> i want to know which version u r using man...have u downloaded the package....
<dnivra> llutz: one question: do you remember those commands in your head?
<llutz> dnivra: except the url, yes
<mats_> nanadu20, which software do you use
<dnivra> llutz: amazing! wish I could also do that.
<legend2440> admin3700: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<nandu20> i havent downloaded any software yet.....i am using 9.04......
<llutz> dnivra: looks harder as it is, that are basically just 3 very basic commands combined. no magic
<admin3700> llutz, sry i am not very experienced in linux, but the link doesn't work, because the firefox doesn't work. should i enter these sudo-commands in the terminal?
<stronze_> stalker_ - crappy iraq connection
<llutz> admin3700: yes
<CDZaioria> any one can tell me where is the files who configures the ubuntu's windows??
<admin3700> but it doesn't work, there comes nothing
<mats_> nandu20 : please try opensync or multisync than you can use the graphical interface
<stronze_> stalker_ i messed around with my sound drivers and i dont get static anymore but youtune is silent
<stronze_> stalker_ but i did player mover player first
<nandu20> did u know link for that.......
<dnivra> llutz: the last two make sense:P; the will to anyone who's used ubuntu for sometime I guess. the first one does make sense what's it's doing but not how it's working.
<stalker_> stronze_, ah hah!
<stalker_> stronze_, i think it may have to due with the fact you cant play 2 audio files at once on linux with mixing software isntalled
<stronze_> stalker_ - quassel told me that driver didnt work and it went back to default.so it wasnt movie player saying the message
<ce_wek> hai
<stronze_> stalker_ i i never had this issue untill i deployed to iraq
<admin3700> llutz: it doesn't work. here the excerpt sudo aptitude update
<admin3700> sudo aptitude update
<admin3700> sudo aptitude install opera
<admin3700> sudo aptitude install opera
<FloodBot3> admin3700: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stalker_> stronze_, yeah, im pretty sure ubuntu takes care of that problem by default these days
<stronze_> stalker_ firefox crashed after playing silent youtube video for a short time
<stalker_> stronze_,  will firefox play flash sound if you dont start mplayer first, and same vice versa?
<jason_> Where is a good online book on learning Ubuntu?
<DHerrero> stronze_: sudo su; then rm -rf /
<jason_> I found one in the past, but I cannot seem to find it again
<stalker_> jason_, ubuntuwiki?
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<DHerrero> xD
<DHerrero> (12:45:50) stalker_: jason_, ubuntuwiki?
<DHerrero> (12:46:02) jamieleshaw ha salido de la sala (quit: Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer)).
<DHerrero> (12:46:07) hardwalker ha salido de la sala (quit: "暫離").
<DHerrero> (12:46:09) qt-x1 ha salido de la sala (quit: "Leaving.").
<DHerrero> (12:46:11) Flannel: !danger
<FloodBot3> DHerrero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> ...that command doesn't even *work*
<alotrolado> arrakis.es
<stronze_> stalker_ i have tested with new selection but way its been working is if i try a video thru FF first, ALL sound is broken.if i start movie player first, sound will continue to work but FF will stay the same and it tends to crash/freeze
<aum_>  /join ##c++
<stalker_> DHerrero are you telling me there is no ubuntu wiki?
<pkkm> how to change usplash theme?
<aum_>  /join #c++
<admin3700> llutz: now my "aktualsierungsverwaltung" doesnt work
<lotta> hello, novice's question : yesterday i tried to let my totem read my dvd by installing the special transplant (english for french "greffon") but i mistook and did "sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer". since it, i don't have sound in totem neither in firefox (i only got sound in the login page in ubuntu) ... as a novice i don't know what i have to do to get sound again, might be easy ... plz help
<stalker_> DHerrero u just assumed
<stalker_> i
<maco> stalker_: wiki.ubuntu.com
<grawity> aum_: Try without the space before command.
<stronze_> stalker_ okay movie player sound is broken now
<saykou> hello people, i have this problem, when i creat some short cut on the upper bar, allways get this error "Failed to execute child process"
<jason_> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<stronze_> stalker_ now i gotta reboot if i want sound back
<jason_> I thought Ubuntu packages were debian (.deb) and not binary...
<jason_> I'm confused.
<stalker_> stronze_, as a result of FF? i can see that, your probably having the same problem my lappy is, it works great unless i go to youtube
<stronze_> stalker_ as far as i can figure its a problem with adobe java cuz i tried other video sits besides youtube
<stronze_> stalker_ my best guess is a FF update screwed something up
<stalker_> stronze_, and they work?
<stronze_> stalker_ non work after i try any adobe flash players
<jason_> Sound seems to be the one thing that Ubuntu has big problems with lo
<stronze_> stalker_ via browser
<stalker_> yeah, ive been meaning to try a different browser and see how it works
<fallore> what do i have to do to get an ubuntu box with only the terminal to show up on my home network so that windows computers can read/write to it
<stronze_> stalker_ - hmm i think ill try a diff browser. oprea or chrome?
<stalker_> stronze_, a different browser might be the easiest solution, and although not the best, and just wait for new upgrade to FF
<stalker_> stronze_, both if you have too lol
<Tomi-87> Hi guys. Could you tell me what to do to have a modul loaded automatically after switching on the computer? Using modprobe manually every time is not a good solution... thx
<stronze_> stalker_ - i have 150MB limit a day on a connectiona s fast as dail up on a good day
<jason_> What programming language was used to make most of the programs in Ubuntu?
<ce_wek> hai
<mostafa_> how can I create an ISO file from the local hard disk files?
<stalker_> stronze_, sounds like my buddy, he lives like 100miles north of here, so dont worry, ppl in canada get jsut as bad of connections as you
<akos_> hello! I have just installed ubuntu 9.10, but I'm having problems playing music. My music is in FLAC, but every time I press the play button, the player freezes. Tried rhytmbox, totem and audacious, so the problem should be with the backend? Does anyone know what might be the problem?
<stronze_> stalker_ lol.i miss my DSL.
<akos_> (tried MP3 too, that freezes also)
<mostafa_> how can I create an ISO file from the local hard disk files?
<akos_> mostafa_, mkisofs
<stronze_> stalker_ - what you think.chrome or oprea?i havent tried chrome since when they first came out they had something in their policy about collecting all your surfing info
<mostafa_> akos_: is this a command or a software?
<stalker_> stronze_, i'd try chrome
<akos_> mostafa_, it's a command line tool
<stalker_> stronze_, but thats cause ive never used it, flash might not even be installed for it right now
<sloopy> mostafa_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509
<silare> Is there a way for me to get the Albatross theme for GNOME as well?
<recmajkemi> how do i uninstall  something that i installed through wine or maybe it was a bash script, well now its located in menu Programs/Wine/localized name for programs/program name/two files but if I uninstall wine It is still in the menu Programs/program name/two files just wine folder goes i tried with file search but could not find file name so to manually delete it i also unninstaled program...
<recmajkemi> ...with wine,... running out of ideas here
<nero__> restarted and nothig
<fallore> what do i have to do to get an ubuntu box with only the terminal to show up on my home network so that windows computers can read/write to it
<akos_>  hello! I have just installed ubuntu 9.10, but I'm having problems playing music. My music is in FLAC and MP3, but every time I press the play button, the player freezes. Tried rhytmbox, totem and audacious, so the problem should be with the backend? Does anyone know what might be the problem?
<nero__> *nothing
<sloopy> fallore, you need to setup samba
<nandu20> akos_:u got while playing the mp3 also?
<stronze_> hmm i keep forgetting the diff between 32 and 64 bit.
<akos_> nandu20, it freezes for MP3 also
<llutz> dnivra: sry had to fight some snow outside.... first part looks strange but is needed because "sudo echo xxx " doesn't work. So you need "sudo tee" to redirect your echo-output somewhere
<nandu20> have u tried vlc........?
<akos_> nandu20, hmm no, but VLC isn't suited for listening to music, is it?
<akos_> nandu20, i mean... it can play music files, but it's a far cry from winamp, or anything like that... I'll check in a moment
<stronze_> stalker_ you know the diff betwen 32 and 64 bit? for some odd reason i cant remember.only thing that comes to mind is cpu
<mats_> question: i want to install grub manualy: i opend a terminal, i tipped grub, than i want to enter "root (sda0,6) , but i got the error Error 23: Error while parsing number, what do i have to do?
<nandu20> no not like tat.......i am using tat only....just try it.........
<stalker_> stronze_, you know what OS you have, 32 or 64?
<subitoo> hey, is there a way to increase my maximum resolution?
<stalker_> stronze_, go with 32 if in doubt
<lotta> hello, nove don't get more sound, what do i got to do ? :)
<stronze_> stalker_ i cant remember.
<akos_> nandu20, ok, i've shut off my virtual machine, now i can play music..... what can be the problem?
<stalker_> stronze_,  use 32 then, 32 can run on 64 but 64 cant run on 32...basically
<stronze_> stalker_ - was thinking 32 to be safe. but i cant remember what it refers to when it says 32 or 64 bit.type of cpu keeps coming to mind
<georkor> Hello everybody, does anyone know how to use UCK for making Live CD's ???I would like some help because i cant find the greek language at the start....Thanks...
<dnivra> llutz: hey no problem. been reading about lshw in man. snow; (sniff) wish we had that here. "sudo echo" doesn't work? I just did it now; even the redirection using ">". or is it specifically for that file?
<stalker_> stronze_, yeah you can check with uname -a i think
<fallore> sloopy how would i set up samba through a terminal?
<nandu20> then there will problem in the Xserver which is not able to fit for those things......
<stronze_> stalker - im gonna bounce while its downloading and buy a TV for my 360
<stronze_> stalker - thanks for your help
<sloopy> fallore, firt you would have to install the samba server, then edit your /etc/samba/samba.conf
<llutz> dnivra:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412329
<jamb> ns/ register jamb pingvin
<nandu20> usually new versions will come with some malfunctions like this...why cant u try the previous one........9.04
<sloopy> fallore, there are good how-to's on doing this found through google...
<akos_> nandu20, should I file a bug report, or sthg?
<georkor> nobody?
<fallore> sloopy alright thanks
<stalker_> stronze_, nice
<dnivra> llutz: thanks for the link. going to read it.
<sloopy> fallore, np
<llutz> dnivra: btw no snow, where do you live?
<nandu20> file it....:)lets see wat comes......
<dnivra> llutz: nope no snow here. tropical climate:).
<sloopy> i wish we had snow instead of the garbage we have now (mis of snow/ice
<llutz> dnivra: i would like to change ;)
<sloopy> s/mis/mix
<dnivra> llutz: really? that'd be awesome: i've never seen snow my entire life!
<PiaFraus> dnivra, you HAVE TO GO to russia
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dnivra> sorry; i knew it'll be soon OT. my bad.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<h32Lg> lol "enjoy the show" :D
<sloopy> sloopy@weather:/root/src/weathercntl/make snow    ;')
<sloopy> sloopy@weather:/root/src/weathercntl# make snow    ;')
<ardchoille> I have the chance to pick up a nice bare bones system but it has an Atom proc. Will Ubuntu 9.10 instlal on an Atom processor?
<iceroot> ardchoille: sure
<llutz> ardchoille: should do
<subitoo> the maximum resolution i have is 1366*768, is there a way to increase that?
<ardchoille> Cool, thanks
<iceroot> subitoo: does the monitor supports more?
<meero> mka: command was just aptitude install whatever.... but i did a little google, and rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin did the job
<frybye> ardchoille: 32bit
<ardchoille> frybye: yep
<subitoo> iceroot: how can i know?
<nandu20> advance happy new year to all guys.........
<stalker_> subitoo, maybe, maybe you need better drivers
<frybye> ardchoille: this is being written with 9.10 nbr on eeePc = Atom
<ecolitan> after upgrading to 9.10, how can i get the login screen back how it used to be?
<filip> hi, how can I have sysvinit on karmic?
<ardchoille> frybye: Oh, nice
<iceroot> subitoo: read the manual on the monitor
<mka> meero, any advantage of using aptitude over apt-get?
<stalker_> mka,  no typing?
<iceroot> mka: debian developers say that aptitude can handle better dependency-conflicts
<frybye> ardchoille: so it does work I mean,,
<ircnb> hello
<mka> iceroot, oh?
<screamsayonara> hi.. i tried to update my graphics driver today so i could play a game, and now i cant see anything on my computer.. im in the recovery menu and i basically have no idea what to do
<meero> mka: but thanks for help, segmentation fault means really error in program (i dont know why :-)
<screamsayonara> halp
<meero> mka: not really, just uset to it
<ircnb> i am unable to speak in #c++
<subitoo> iceroot: i think it's that one: http://us.acer.com/acer/product.do;jsessionid=AAA1164F7486678ACE2DE50714FD65E2.public_a_us003?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&rcond5e.c2att92=145&inu49e.current.c2att92=145&link=ln314e&CountryISOCtxParam=US&kcond47e.c2att92=145&rcond159e.att21k=1&kcond48e.c2att101=39358&rcond190e.att21k=1&acond23=EU&rcond4e.att21k=1&sp=page17e&rcond157e.c2att92=145&var9e=793&ctx1g.c2att92=145&rcond42e.att21k=1&kcond50e.
<subitoo> c2att92=145&rcond45e.att21k=1&rcond158e.c2att1=0&ctx2.c2att1=0&inu53e.current.c2att92=145&rcond38e.c2att1=0&var13e=EU&rcond44e.c2att1=0&rcond186e.c2att92=145&rcond3e.c2att1=0&rcond28e.attN2B2F2EEF=3206&rcond189e.c2att1=0&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3656236471, it's written "1920 x 1080"
<meero> mka: is apt-get better?
<mka> meero, I dont know I never used aptitude before
<kue> hi all
<screamsayonara> how can i get the old driver off, is there a way i can restore previous settings or something like that?
<mka> hi kue
<iceroot> mka: this comes from debian : aptitude has more advanced conflict/dependency resolution and will often be able to come up with a solutionwhere apt-get just gives up. It has advanced search capabilities (see <aptitude search>).  Like apt-get, itcan also remove or purge one package at the same time as installing others all from the command line or atthe Y/n/q/? prompt using its interactive resolver, making it much easier to recover 
<stalker_> screamsayonara, if you reinstall the old one it should work
<iceroot> subitoo: not working. just look at the manual
<meero> mka: aptitude has some interface if u type command alone, that is why im using it
<stalker_> screamsayonara, how are you isntalling them?
<screamsayonara> stalker_ but i am a total noob and i dont know how to do that from the command line
<mka> iceroot, thanks a lot, that was very informative
<subitoo> iceroot: this one, sorry: http://tinyurl.com/yhdt6qe
<caty> akuxsayangxkamu
<andreas__> Hi! I'm trying to reconfigure grub from the boot live CD (ubuntu 9.10 freshly burned and torrented :p). I am following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 Unfortunately at find /boot/grub/stage1 I get Error 15: File not found
<subitoo> iceroot: well i've looked, and it's "1920 x 1080"
<iceroot> subitoo: yeah
<stalker_> screamsayonara, what video card do you have?
<iceroot> subitoo: correct driver installed?
<iceroot> mka: np
<subitoo> iceroot: i guess
<iceroot> mka: but i am using apt-get. never had problems with that. if i am writing in #debian they always post that text i gave to you
<screamsayonara> i downloaded a like, self-installer from the ATI website but i guess it was the wrong wrong.... its a ati radion mobility hd 3470
<andreas__> Any ideas on what to do?
<dnivra> andreas__ reconfigure grub as in reinstall it?
<pantelis__> i m trying to specify a problem on connection to router using usb. DONT know if is it kernel specific or distribution specific.using debian with 2.6.30 evrything works ok but not with 2.6.32.i suspect that r8169 couse that (my ethernet device is rlt8168d) due to firmware remove from 2.6.31-rc8 of rt8168-1,fw and rt8168-2.fw. THANKS
<andreas__> dnivra: yes
<stalker_> screamsayonara, maybe apt-get xf86-video-ati   or apt-get xf86-video-radeonhd
<dnivra> andreas__: I'm not sure if I know anythin on how to help you but this documentation on GRUB2(since you're using 9.10) hopefully should https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JimAM> I put in my microsoft office cd but it won't install?
<screamsayonara> but i cant connect to the internet i think.. its the recovery menu
<screamsayonara> is there a command to get on someone elses wireless?
<subitoo> iceroot: i have 185.18.36
<screamsayonara> cause i dont know it
<fallore> how do i navigate to computers on a windows network from the terminal so that i can copy them to the harddrive?
<screamsayonara> (im not on my laptop... it is broken)
<andreas__> dnivra: Thanks, I'll dig right into it, and I'll post on how it goes here
<dnm> can osme one tell me how to configure my bsnl wireless
<iceroot> fallore: smbclient
<dnivra> andreas__: check "reinstalling from live cd section" think that's what you want.
<iceroot> subitoo: sounds like nvidia
<subitoo> iceroot: right
<JimAM> how I installs microsofts office?
<iceroot> subitoo: hm, sorry dont know
<fallore> iceroot: says client not found, but when i run xbmc it sees the other computers so it must be able to do so
<iceroot> JimAM: crossover but why not using openoffice?
<bazhang> JimAM, perhaps via wine, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | JimAM
<ubottu> JimAM: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dnm> any one here who can help me with my wireless connection
<iceroot> fallore: using the command correctly?
<dnivra> !wireless | dnm
<ubottu> dnm: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iceroot> fallore: is there smething shared on the win-pc?
<fallore> iceroot: i dont know, i just typed what you typed to me. yes, there are shared files that should be visible.
<dnm> dnivra
<subitoo> iceroot: actually it's the 6930g and the max resolution is "1366 x 768 ( WXGA )" :(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<dnm> dnivra yeah i have a bsnl connection so cant figure it out
<dnivra> dnm: I'm sure how to help you; thought the guides would. I think it's as simple as connecting to the router. Do check the link which ubottu gave you.
<dnivra> dnm: I'm not sure*
<dnm> ubottu: i can read my wireless but i guess it is a pppoe connection
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dnm> dnivra: sure thanks
<meero> how to install rtorrent in chroot?
<dnivra> dnm: the link which ubottu. sure no problem.
<stalker_> screamsayonara, you dont have interent on the laptop?
<dnm> dnirva: i had checked that out but cant figure out how to do it
<dnivra> dnm: if you get stumped at any step, ask here. someone might be able to help out.
<mka> meero, sudo apt-get install rtorrent?
<meero> mka: in chroot? :-)
<dnm> dnirva: yup thats y i came here ... i can get my wifi on the system but i am unable to connect
<stalker_> screamsayonara, if your on live disc on the laptop, you should be able to get internet, you might just have to load the module for your wifi card
<andreas__> okay when I run sudo install grub-pc I configure everything correctly like this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202) but I get the error: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub."
<andreas__> any ideas on what this means?
<mka> meero, are you talking about the chroot I know?
<mka> meero, what are you chroot-ing to?
<meero> mka: yes, but i dont want to create/use root in chroot enviroment
<sarthorks> I have a question regarding the "preparing system to mem sleep" msg in kern.log. Does it appear when the system is suspended, or when it is woken up for resume?
<meero> i want to chroot rtorrent, and some other applications
<mka> meero, are you getting errors when you try to install in that env?
<dnivra> andreas__: since you're running the livecd, did you chroot into the root partition? just a thought that's all....
<Maleko> what do you use to recover deleted data from ext4?
<mka> Maleko, thrash
<sarthorks> ﻿Should "PM: preparing system for mem sleep"at the time of suspend, or at the time of resume? (in kern.log)
<andreas__> dnivra: I have not done this. I am running a amd64 version of 9.10 Is it any different than a 32 bit when it comes to chroot?
<meero> mka: not really, because i dont have root privilages in chroot enviroment, im just thinking - how to install it outside of chroot
<dnivra> andreas__: don't think so. not much idea. perhaps someone else will answer that.
<mka> meero, but you can give yourself root priviledges in the chroot env before you get into it
<meero> mka: good idea, i try it
<bcj> Does anyone know of a reason why I might be stopped from locking the screen (9.10)?
<mka> andreas__, chroot should work the same regardless of architecture
<andreas__> thanks
<Maleko> mka: sorry? thrash?
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: is there anyway to change the index.theme file?
<Klanticus> hello.. may someone help me changing screen resolution permanently?
<wildlappy> how do I switch from Netbook remix to normal 9.10 (just remembered why I hated remix)
<aska> Hi guys. I have lost access to my ecryptedfs ~ with all the files. Do not remember the passphrase and there is no .ecruptedfs/wrapped-passphrase file. Is there anything I can do in order to recovering my data?
<meero> mka: maybe a stupid question, how to add user with admin privilages in chroot ?
<stalker_> aska,  if you forgot the passphrase not likely
<aska> Not good. :(
<aska> Not good at all. :(
<stalker_> aska, how strong was the pass? was it like 123
<supertux1> aska http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<nstyr65> aska; you're out of luck if you forgot the password, unless you used a dictionary based pass
<nstyr65> did you?
<supertux1> aska that?
<supertux1> a
<nstyr65> supertux1; he forgot the pass
<supertux1> aska but with no passphrase you cannot recovery anything... my article is bad...not for you sorry
<nstyr65> your only option is trying to brute force the pass if you used a weak pass
<c3101> okay, nasty question for the day:  i have pdf documents, with links to media files in them, like mp3s or videos, now things like envince or okular do not even see the links, where as acrobat reader for linux does... but this is not the problem... in acrobat, the only media play chooseable is RealOne, and it does not launch, how do i get acrobat reader on linux to launch the media player of my choice ?
<aska> supertux1: :(
<supertux1> nstyr65 infact i've read bad
<aska> nstyr65: I do not know what password I have used. I think it generates one for me. Is that possible? If I did input the passworord by myself I might now what it is.
<nstyr65> Does that program support using files as keys? In the future I would use an easy to remember pass and then just use some files as keys to strengthen it
<stalker_> aska, after you forget your encryption key the second time you realize you cant remember a 30 character long string of random letters and special chars
<usr13> aska: You did not write it down?
<aska> usr13: Nope. :(
<supertux1> with a strong algoritm and a strong pass need BILLIONS of year to recovery with all computer in the world :|
<supertux1> years*
<supertux1> bilions*
<andreas__> So if my harddrive has sdb (filesystem) has sdb1linux, sdb2extended, sdb5,swap do I have a seperate boot partition?
<aska> Ok, lets say I know the passphrase. If I was ask to input one i might know what it was. How can I try to recover it?
<supertux1> sorry, my multilanguage ability is down today
<nstyr65> aska; assuming you didn't use any other keys, you should be able to decrypt it with the program you used
<nstyr65> as long as you guess the pass
<aska> nstyr65: How should I try to do it?
<stalker_> aska, what program did you use?
<nstyr65> I've never used that program
<aska> stalker_: Ubuntu installer.
<supertux1> aska next time use a pass the write it on a pice of paper and keep it in a security box or hide it somewhere... (or use a keyfile) or both
<nstyr65> I recommend truecrypt in the future
<stalker_> aska, thats luks
<supertux1> aska if the program supports keyfile
<andreas__> Supertux1: Sorry let me rephrase myself. I'm still having problems with reconfiguring my MBR. My 1st harddrive has 3 seperate partitions SDB1,2,5 with following filesystems Linux, Extended, and Swap. Does this mean that I have a seperate /boot/ partition?
<supertux1> if you didn't nkow the pass you spend your time
<stalker_> aska, it doesnt ask you at boot time?
<aska> stalker_: Cant remember now. If it did I know what I might have to input. I will not be able to guess a self generated pass.
<bullgard> What does stand the file extension '.slt' for in (Mozilla) file:///home/<username>/default/12345678.slt/ ?
<ikonia> bullgard: how is that an ubuntu question ?
<supertux1> andreas__ extended is nto a partition.... i think no /boot in spearate partition
<stalker_> aska, im not sure i understand your setup, but i have a FDE ubuntu setup up on one of these partiions somehwere
<supertux1> andreas__ let me see you fdisk in pastebin
<supertux1> sudo fdisk -l
<stalker_> aska, you can mount it with luks open and some other tools, i get you a link
<supertux1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<supertux1> !paste
<supertux1> aska without pass YOU SPEND YOUR TIME
<ikonia> supertux1: ?
<stalker_> i forgot my ubuntu forums pass :(
<supertux1> ikonia ??
<stalker_> aska,  there is stuff related to what you want to do in ubuntu forums
<supertux1> ikonia need help?
<aska> Guys. sorry for my english. Mine concern is: IF ubuntu asked me to input password - I KNOW what it is. If it generates one for me and I was supposed to save it - it's gone. Which case is true?
<supertux1> stalker_ for that there a recovery
<supertux1> is
<supertux1> aska you installed ubuntu with alternate cd?
<Maleko> what do you use to recover deleted data from ext4?
<aska> supertux1: Do not think so.
<stalker_> supertux1, i forget my email pass too :(
<geirha> !undelete | Maleko
<nstyr65> stalker_; I usually tell people to write gibberish as their email recovery question, but in this case it could actually be useful
<ubottu> Maleko: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<nstyr65> er
<nstyr65> stalker
<nstyr65> lol
<mka> meero, sorry I was away, did you figure out a way?
<stalker_> nstyr65, my question asks what is the nature of reality?
<nstyr65> lolwat
<nstyr65> okay
<paulus68> I can logon to my server from my office however I am not able to reach my laptop which is behind the server how do I solve this? this is my setup ISP=> router(ip192.168.0.1)=>eth0(192.168.0.122)server eth1(192.168.3.22) => switch =>laptop 192.168.3.40 my Iptables http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m18a1234d
<geirha> Maleko: Or in other words, you restore from backup.
<nstyr65> that's tough
<stalker_> nstyr65, tell me about it :P
<mka> Maleko, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<nstyr65> but hey, good on you for picking a secure question
<nstyr65> so secure you yourself can't even get in :P
<nstyr65> your best bet is to email whatever provider you have and tell them all the details of your account and try to get them to reset the password
<geirha> paulus68: Logon with what protocol?
<paulus68> geirha: ssh
<stalker_> nstyr65, best password is one you'll never remember right
<nstyr65> : P
<geirha> paulus68: Well, ssh to server then ssh to laptop should work
<paulus68> geirha: correct but there should be a way to do that directly or am I wrong?
<disappearedng_> Hey everyone, how come I have to log out, switch my locale to chinese, then log in and re-compile my java programs in order them to work? How come compiling my progams in my current encoding (utf-8) and defualt language english doesn't work?
<geirha> paulus68: You could open an ssh-tunnel between the server and laptop. See ssh's -L option
<SickAnimations> Happy new year :)
<bcj> Why can I no longer lock my screen?
<bcj> Any ieeas?
<bcj> ideas*
<disappearedng_> ctrl l?
<disappearedng_> ctrl alt l
<stalker_> bcj, are you root?
<paulus68> geirha: ok and if I want to connect with vnc to my desktop which is running on windows how do I solve this then? I need to find a way to connect to my laptop/desktop behind the server without making a stop on my server
<bcj> stalker_: I shouldn't need to be should I?
<bcj> stalker_: I am the owner of the gnome session - I should be able to lock the screen, either from the top-right menu or the shortcut key I assigned.
<disappearedng_> is anyone familiar with locale?
<guiscard> how do I uninstall only openssl and some direct deps of it without affecting the entire system?
<m3onh0x84_> hi all, why grub 2 is stable on debian squeeze sid , so on ubuntu 9.10 always crash
<bcj> stalker_: It _used_ to work - up until a few days ago.
<iolo> good
<geirha> paulus68: That's a bit beyond my knowledge. #networking is probably better suited to help you.
<paulus68> geirha: well I did post my question there earlier as well (as in 2 days ago) let IRC open for about 24 hours and no reply came
<paulus68> geirha: thanks for the effort
<bcj> paulus68: Unfortunately, not all IRC channels are as responsive, or helpful, as ubuntu.
<stalker_> bcj, root might have differnt setup, and if you logged in as him by accident, then it might not be setup ;)
<paulus68> bcj: I know that
<bcj> paulus68: The usual response is "read the manual" - even when the manual is terrible.
<bcj> stalker_: I'm not logged in as root.
<stalker_> bcj, pussy
<bcj> stalker_: Indeed.
<stalker_> bcj, lol, check the lock screen options?
<bcj> stalker_: Where are they?
<stalker_> bcj, system prefs somehwere for gnome i think
<paulus68> bcj:it's concerning Iptables over 2 different ip ranges so if you know a manual that can help me out please let me know
<bcj> paulus68: Unfortunately not - sorry I can't help
<SickAnimations> jacob_: It's an interrupt that usually forces the urrent program to quj
<MoonShadow> Hi, I have a problem with a freshly set-up ubuntu 9.04 server
<SickAnimations> jacob_: It's an interrupt that usually forces the urrent program to qujn
<MoonShadow> after I log in it runs fine for some time and then jsut freezes
<[S|G]> MoonShadow: any error messages on /var/log/messages ?
<MoonShadow> If it happens to freeze while I'm typing something, it tells me <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel
<SickAnimations> Sorry :S
<MoonShadow> I checket the syslog
<stalker_> bcj,  what happpens when you try? maybe its just the key-binding?
<MoonShadow> but I didn't know about var/log/messages, I'll have a look thanks
<zetheroo> Happy New Year to the Ubuntu Community
<stalker_> bcj, screensver settings control when its locked by timeout, you can't click system, lockout?
<bcj> stalker_: Ah - that might be it.  I disabled the screensaver start-up option.
<bcj> Although, to me at least, it's not logical that this should have that kind of affect.
<bcj> stalker_: Ah yes - screen locking is indeed part of the screensaver.
<bcj> stalker_: Thanks for that! :)
<stalker_> no prob man
<drippee> question: Does anyone know if there is any vm client that supports opengl when using ubuntu as the guest?
<paulus68> anyone that can help me out with my Iptable question?
<Tiders> What is the path to a virtually mounted CD ISO
<bcj> drippee: Most as far as I know.  Try VirtualBox.
<ce_wek> hai
<drippee> i know that vmware does not
<ce_wek> hai
<bcj> drippee: Yep, just checked and VirtualBox works.
<drippee> cool
<bcj> VMware should do (at least the commercial one does).
<MoonShadow> Well, [S|G], I got as far as "could not find map file" when it froze again
<bcj> drippee: VirtualBox is in the repos, can be installed easily, and is open source.  I use it all the time and have no problems so far.
<drippee> i have never even been able to get gnome desktop effects to work in vmware
<MoonShadow> I've gogoled that but I only find threads from people compiling their own kernels
<chadi> What is the advantage of having /home, /usr, and /others as seperate partitions?
<wildman> hello there, some times I have to run X apps after logging to a remote host using ssh. does ssh have an option similar to the ones found in vpn software that will degrade the graphic quality a bit in favour of speed?
<drippee> does the standard install disk of ubuntu include gcc?
<BlueBoyz> hi, i have plug usb modem. how to find path this modem. eg: /etc/usb0
<bcj> drippee: Yes
<llutz> chadi: /home for easier backup/restore, /usr maybe to have it ro-mounted, /var to prevent / getting filled
<itsnotstalking> chadi, limits user hard drive usage
<bcj> drippee: I believe it will do.  Try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[S|G]> MoonShadow: you said it was 9.04, right?
<nasser> hi everyone!
<bcj> drippee: Make sure the CD is selected as a repo source.
<MoonShadow> yes
<itsnotstalking> chadi, or multiple systems could maybe share the same /home ??
<MoonShadow> I downloaded when it came out and kept the cd
<MoonShadow> installed from that
<[S|G]> MoonShadow: is it fully updated?
<chadi> itsnotstalking: good point, ty
<tobiasz> can't play dvd it says something about mrl and not being able to set the title
<MoonShadow> I just installed that Image I had, but told it to get security updates
<chadi> llutz: but not all settings are in /home, some are in /usr
<MoonShadow> I imagine sudo apt-get update wouldn't do because of freezing
<MoonShadow> but I can give it a shot
<hajar_> how to install cam in ubuntu 9.10 .. I try easycam2 but it doesn't work with this version ?
<llutz> chadi: no user-settings should be in /usr
<chadi> llutz: (in case of a backup I mean)
<drippee> thanks bcj
<nasser> My Ubuntu goes so slow. It spends a lot of time either to minimize or close an application. Please, help me!
<[S|G]> I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/250189
<bcj> drippee: No problem.
<llutz> chadi: if so, package is broken
<hajar_> nasser :  problem in video adaper
<[S|G]> MoonShadow: not sure if thats the same you're experiencing, but updating might help if you can do it
<hajar_> nasser : did u mae update recently ?
<chadi> llutz: oh, okay, then I could be mistaken, thank you
<drippee> you know, i am sorry i have to shout this, but i just discovered freenode today, and my life is now forever changed
<itsnotstalking> chadi, i dont use /home setting files that much, mostly just user storage, i use rc.conf or inittab or whatever else if i can
<MoonShadow> [S|G], surprisingly update worked, but it doesen't look like he actually installed anything
<MoonShadow> it got through to "Done" anyways
<nasser> I installed UBuntu 9.10 and later I updated my PC
<BlueBoyz> hajar_, try Cheese webcam booth
<BlueBoyz> i'm using it
<hajar_> BlueBoyz : not work at all
<itsnotstalking> cheese has some sweet effects
<itsnotstalking> they make you look mean
<hajar_> nasser : this means the problem is in video adapter .. which one u use ?
<MoonShadow> any ideas? fully updated freshly installed ubuntu Jaunty server crashes approximately 1 minute after boot
<itsnotstalking> wow, i cant beleive there is no stripper version of AMOR
<ce_wek> hai
<itsnotstalking> i wonder if i can get this working in wine http://www.desktopstrippers.org/stripper.html
<llutz> itsnotstalking: sudo aptitude install libpre-puberty  scnr:)
<itsnotstalking> lol
<MrX> hi folks :)
<MoonShadow> hi
<MrX> does anybody know a tool to make my remote control working with an irda-usb-adapter ?
<MrX> lirc doesn't work with usb-irda :(
<llutz> MrX: irda and remote-ir are different
<MrX> llutz: i know
<brUcE|g> .undernet.org
<MrX> maybe someone wrote a kind of compatibility layer
<llutz> MrX: isn't that difference hardware-related?
<MrX> llutz: I'm not quite sure, just read, that lirc can't work with that, because they are too different
<itsnotstalking> k, if anyone needs a virtual gf its linux users
<craig1> im unable to print on ubuntu, completely out of ideas. could someone help me debug/diagnose the problem please?
<craig1> the printers that were there have all disappeared (after months of working fine)
<NewYear> happy new year
<zleap> happy new year
<MrX> yeah! dito! :)
<MrX> where are you from ?
<NewYear> 8:44 pm here.
<MrX> still waiting for it in germany :-P
<MoonShadow> lol
<MoonShadow> Germany 2:45
<MoonShadow> Im here too, waiting for new year...
<MoonShadow> and Ubuntu 10.04 of course
<zlciai> happy new year ,everyone
<MrX> hehe
<nomnex> 2010 -1h here
<MrX> nice!
<wangzj> HI
<wangzj> Hi
<MoonShadow> hi
<MoonShadow> hI
<wangzj> Where are you
<MenZa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nomnex> anyone 9.10 on a latest Thinkpad 400/500 serie?
<nasser> hajar: what do you refer with video refer?
<nomnex> does everything work out the box?
<mka> nomnex, what do you want to fix?
<itsnotstalking> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<itsnotstalking> i hope your happy guys
<nasser> hajar: I use ATI RADEON
<nomnex> mka: I want to buy one
<wangzj> I want to know how to install package from Deban
<mka> nomnex, what makes you concerned?
<wangzj> I want to know how to install package from Debain
<nomnex> Thinkpad 400Ts? or 500 something same serie
<pietro__> hello!!! c'è qualcuno che ha voglia di ciattare in italiano?
<mka> wangzj, this is not a debian channel but "sudo apt-get install package-name" or "gksu synaptic"
<nomnex> brb
<erUSUL> !it | pietro__
<ubottu> pietro__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mka> wangzj, this is not a debian channel but "sudo apt-get install package-name" or "gksudo synaptic"
<wangzj> mka, thanks , but I still can not install Debain package with apt-get
<nasser> hajar: I use an ati radeon!
<mka> wangzj, are you using ubuntu or debian?
<wangzj> mka, I use ubuntu
<mka> wangzj, oh I get you  now
<wangzj> but I want to install debain package
<MoonShadow> itsnotstalking, that article is sad.
<mka> wangzj, use "sudo gdebi package-name" or use "sudo dpkg -i package-name"
<guiscard> I want to update the default openssl package (which came with ubuntu) to the alpha version from source how do I do it?
<wangzj> mka, Thank you very much!
<llutz> guiscard: build deb from source, install
<mka> wangzj, did it work?
<MrX> llutz: still there?
<MrX> found something, but it's actually for windoze :(
<llutz> MrX: ?
<MrX> http://download.cnet.com/IrDA-Remote-Control/3000-2139_4-10554504.html
<itsnotstalking> MoonShadow, lol, i came across it when search for virtual girl friend for linux
<llutz> MrX: lirc_sir was an approach, but seems nothing usable
<MrX> probably the only one company on the market now that uses IRDA to receive IR signal from remote control
<itsnotstalking> MoonShadow, equallty sad :(
<shushek> hello geeks, can i ask for some help.. data transfer to usb drive is damn slow on ubuntu 9.10.. how can i fix tht?
<MoonShadow> quite
<MrX> llutz: yes, I already tried that
<MrX> didn't really work
<konraddo> hmmm i'm looking for stable, international, popular, good jabber server ;>
<Hajex> nasser : try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346056
<erUSUL> !info ejabberd
<guiscard> llutz, hm,  how do I build a deb from source?
<ubottu> ejabberd (source: ejabberd): Distributed, fault-tolerant Jabber/XMPP server written in Erlang. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1.1 (karmic), package size 1076 kB, installed size 3196 kB
<itsnotstalking> MoonShadow, like you've ever had a girl keep talking to you after you finsihed fixing her computer?
<wangzj> mka, the command can not be used to install debain package
<Hajex> if it doesn't work try to reinstall the ati driver
<llutz> !checkinstall | guiscard easiest way
<ubottu> guiscard easiest way: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Hajex> nasser: if it doesn't work try to reinstall the ati driver
<wangzj> I try "sudo gdebi packagename"
<erUSUL> !gksudo | wangzj
<ubottu> wangzj: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shushek> hello, data transfer to a usb drive is very slow in ubuntu.. hoe can i get it fixed
<wangzj> gksudo gdebi g++
<sunil1> after booting from live cd how to proceed to delete all my existing 9.04 versions
<wangzj> "gksudo gdebi g++" still not work
<bcj> What's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<MrX> rebooting
<llutz> guiscard: some basics (should apply to ubuntu aswell) http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#maint-guide
<itsnotstalking> sunil, ? you mean delete everything?
<nasser> Hajex: You didn't understand me so well. I mean when I minimize or close aplications, my ubuntu spends a lot of time to do them!
<itsnotstalking> sunil, what are you trying to do?
<llutz> bcj: sudo might not work correct with gui apps
<itsnotstalking> nasser, you have compiz installed?
<sunil1> i'm trying to delete all my 9.04 versions
<bcj> llutz: Yeah, but why?
<sunil1> and i want to re-install again
<itsnotstalking> sunil, then just repartition
<llutz> bcj: it won't change users-env correct so you're messing up config-permissions
<itsnotstalking> sunil, fdisk -l
<bcj> Right
<itsnotstalking> sunil, or just run the installer and pick use whole disk
<nasser> itsnottalking: I have compiz installed
<Hajex> nasser : I know .. it happened the same  for me . but I fix the problem by remove the whole version (9.04 ) and install (9.10 ) upgrading coz this problem
<bcj> Can gksudo be used with non-gtk apps?
<bcj> I.e. is it best just to always use gksudo?
<itsnotstalking> sunil, the installer has an option to 'start clean'
<llutz> bcj: sure
<itsnotstalking> nasser,  i read in compiz options or docs osmething about that, go check what you have enabled
<nasser> Hajex: I have the version 9.10 installed on my computer
<sunil1> i'm having xp also
<sunil1> i dont want xp to be deleted
<itsnotstalking> nasser,  or search for you problem with compiz in google, i know i read something about slow windows and compiz
<sunil1> i want to delete only 9.04 versions
<Hajex> nasser : ATI is so bad and coz all of this problem .. so just try to make it suitable with system or remove it at all
<itsnotstalking> nasser, thats probably you problem, dont know the solution tho
<itsnotstalking> sunil, yeah, the ubuntu installer will repartiton the drive 'over top' of you old systems <--- laymans terms
<itsnotstalking> sunil, when you just the installer let it partition for you, and pick, use whole disc
<itsnotstalking> or do you have multiple hd's?
<wangzj> Hi, how to install debain package in ubuntu, are there other commands except "sudo dpkg -i packagename"
<erUSUL> !debian | wangzj
<itsnotstalking> sunil, or just mount the drives and do rm *, or just delete the partitions
<ubottu> wangzj: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bcj> wangzj: Double click ;)
<sunil1> no., i have only one hdd
<nasser> Hajex: What're u saying? ATI is one of the best video adapter! The problem is that the ATI's drivers are private not free
<sunil1> in my pc there are many 9.04 versions and xp installed. now i want to delete all existing 9.04 versions.not the xp. can you tell me the procedure???
<francolles> #ubuntu-br
<itsnotstalking> sunil, yes
<MoonShadow> sunil1, just format the partitions that ahve ubuntu on them
<itsnotstalking> sunil,  you know what partitions are?
<Hajex> nasser : ok no problem as u like .. try to find solution by other way
<nomnex> wow, just finished K1, Massto won but cheated. Andy's best.
<nasser> I disabled the whole compiz options
<guiscard> llutz,  can I remove openssl without affecting essential components of ubuntu?
<francolles> brasil
<erUSUL> sunil1: restore xp mbr with the windosXP install disk (boot into recovery console use « fixmbr » more details in ##windows) then just reformat/join all ubuntu paritions to ntfs so you can use them from Windows
<sunil1> can you tell me how to format the partions of ubuntu???
<llutz> guiscard: i doubt that
<Hajex> nasser : I have ATI and till now in each version I face problem with it  .. I mean ATI not suitable with ubuntu
<nomnex> sunil, you can use gparted or gpart
<llutz> guiscard: why would you remove it, just upgrade the version
<Hajex> and believe me it dies now :P
<scunizi> Hajex: replace ubuntu in that statement with "Linux" .. it's not ubuntu specific
<nasser> Hajex: But did u resolve your problem with ATI drivers?
<simplexio> Hajex: t should or nicely if dont even dream running compiz and other candy
<MoonShadow> try getting gparted bootable cd, sunil1
<Hajex> scunizi : ok
<sunil1> may i know how to open gparted window
<itsnotstalking> sunil, gparted
 * jimcooncat hates it when people don't stick around for an answer
<MoonShadow> you want the bootable gparted CD, sunil1
<itsnotstalking> or you can do mkfs.etx3 from live disc
<MoonShadow> you pop it into the drive and load it istead of an operating system
<sunil1> yes
<MoonShadow> true, that works
<MoonShadow> but gparted would allow you to recombine them and make one big partition
<Hajex> nasser : yah it work better after fresh installation of ubuntu 9.10 but not in running high video
<itsnotstalking> sunil, run sudo fdisk -l and write down the parts you need to format
<itsnotstalking> sunil, then do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda* from live disc
<itsnotstalking> * is the number that your partition is
<sunil1> where can i find bootable gparted CD,
<nasser> how can I run ubuntu in low quality?
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<itsnotstalking> nasser, what?
<MoonShadow> http://lmgtfy.com/
<jimcooncat> nasser: please rephrase -- low quality what? lower graphics resolution?
<nasser> jimcoocant; exactly, low resolution
<nasser> jimcooncat: wanna make faster my ubuntu
<jimcooncat> nasser: System -> Preferences ->Screen resolution
<jimcooncat> nasser: that won't make your computer faster AFAIK
<nasser> So, what will make my computer faster than it's?
<itsnotstalking> nasser, if your the guy with the compiz prob, not using compiz would use less resources
<jimcooncat> nasser: you may want to try a lighter window manager, such as openbox or xmodad
<Younder> nasser, more RAM probaly, optionally trim off the components you don't need
<hareldvd> Seems I am onto a huge bug. Editing menus can cause total malfunction of desktop resulting in windows decorations lost and therefore inability to move windows around. Did anyone bump into this one?
<itsnotstalking> nasser, thats a good idea, then boot fast, what jimcooncat said
<sunil1> is there any command to open "gparted" window???
<jimcooncat> xmonad -- correction
<nasser> I've uninstalled compiz and the problem persists
<erUSUL> sunil1: « gksudo gparted »
<Leapo> nasser: Heh, I'm having issues getting compiz working as well -_-
<scunizi> nasser: if you have ATI check ATI's website for compatibility issues with your model card and xorg 7.3+
<itsnotstalking> Leapo, what video card you have?
<jimcooncat> nasser: probably the easiest is to install xubuntu-desktop, though it's not the lightest thing out there.
<itsnotstalking> Leapo, it works good with nvidia, for me at least
<Leapo> itsnotstalking: The host has a GTX260 and a 9800GT
<itsnotstalking> Leapo, i got a 9500GT and its working good
<Leapo> (Ubuntu is running in VMWare 7, 3D acceleration is working, but compiz will not enable)
<itsnotstalking> Leapo, someone else was saying its hard to get it working in compiz
<itsnotstalking> Leapo, someone else was saying its hard to get it working in vmware
<Leapo> Double post?
<itsnotstalking> no
<itsnotstalking> last word was wrong lol
<Leapo> ah
<scunizi> Leapo: that's probably because the VM doesn't know you have an nvidia card.. vmware will emulate something else.. and quite possibly ubuntu doesn't recognize it as a card capable of 3d
<Leapo> Well, there's got to be a way. OpenGL is working, and i obviously have the video driver installed properly (triple monitor is working http://kimag.es/share/88166866.png)
<scunizi> Leapo: have you looked in System>Admin>Hardware drivers? to see if there is something there that needs activating?
<erUSUL> Leapo: scunizi is right. compiz has a whitelist of cards (drivers to be precise) it supports. vmware card/driver is not in that list
<Leapo> scunizi: Yes, VMWare's video card identifies as some generic card, but it supports all the features of the host video adapter in VMWare 7
<nomnex> what's the command to see if my "laptop_<make>.ko" module is correctly mounted?
<sunil1> "Unable to delete /dev/sda8! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 8" how to delete that one????????
<sarthork1> ﻿﻿Should "PM: preparing system for mem sleep" appear at the time of suspend, or at the time of resume? (in kern.log) (ubuntuforum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368899)
<Leapo> erUSUL: Compiz hasn't been updated for VMWare 7, then?
<erUSUL> Leapo: scunizi « cat $(which compiz) | grep WHITELIST » at your own risk you can edit the script and add your driver to that list
<axz> Guys whats best suggested burning tool for Ubuntu
<scunizi> Leapo: you could try making a copy of your ubuntu vm and load it in virtuabox.. however their 3d support is still a little sketchy
<erUSUL> nomnex: loaded not mounted ;) is « lsmod | less »
<scunizi> axz: k3b
<Leapo> Yeah, VMWare seems to have some seriously mature 3D support. i had Crysis running in a Windows VM
<axz> scunizi, yeah but he needs to install all kind KDE3 junk
<scunizi> so
<Leapo> erUSUL: I'll give it a shot. It /should/ work fine.
<nasser> how can I check the version of my ATI video adapter
<axz> scunizi, dunno doesn't that give any complications?
<nomnex> erUSUL, right, how do I interpret "panasonic_laptop        5468  0" loaded?
<sarthork1> nasser: try 'dmidecode'
<erUSUL> axz: use brasero or gnomebaker; for my needs the nautilus built in burner is enough most of the time
<erUSUL> nomnex: it is loaded if it appears in the list
<Leapo> erUSUL: Yeah, that's a pretty darn short whitelist it has there O_O
<axz> erUSUL, mostly need it for ISO files...
<Trijntje> Hi all, my wireless internet acts very strange when I go to a site. It say's "looking up google.com" for like ten second, and then suddenly the whole page is loaded. What can cause this?
<nomnex> erUSUL, the value 0 or 1 is not relevant?
<scunizi> axz: no doesn't cause any issues.. and the required packages will be automatically installed.. you'll never know they are there.. k3b will just run
<erUSUL> Leapo: short? there are not many videocard chip makers left. with that list compiz covers all cards
<macman_> hey all .. i used growiso -Z if i can recall to burn a dvd but it didn't work .. it burned teh dvd files at like 6x and i neeed it at least at 1x .. should i juse use kde or k3b to burn ?
<erUSUL> nomnex: it indicates how many other modules depend on that one.
<axz> scunizi, i will try it...
<axz> thx
<erUSUL> nomnex: no other modules depend on it so it shows 0
<Leapo> erUSUL: I expected a number of variations on each name. Not all video cards identify the manufacturer identically, and if it's case sensitive...
<erUSUL> Leapo: is the *driver* name not the card/chip name
<Leapo> erUSUL: It's also missing Matrox and S3
<bl33d> Why is my ubuntu failing to mount one of the HD:s after it has been "checked" in the startup? And how do i get it to mount again. Because after few boots it still doesnt mount it.
<erUSUL> Leapo: what was the last time you saw a matrox card ;P.
<Diverdude> How do i use dmesg to obtain information about which wireless card there is on the computer, and what chipset is located on the wireless card?
<nomnex> erUSUL, thanks. they's change something from 9.04 to 9.10? I had to load the volume on 9.04 but it was stable 9.10 let me access the FN keys for brightness but my setting is not permanent and revert to max brightness at each reboot
<junos> I just got a dell 10v preloaded with ubuntu....should I bother upgrading it to karmic
<Leapo> erUSUL: Uh, they still make workstation cards, they just released a DX10 card not too long ago...even so, the older ones support OpenGL well enough to run compiz.
<nomnex> edit: load the module
<Trijntje> Since Karmic DNS resolv takes a long time on my laptop with wireless, any pointers on how to fix this?
<scunizi> KB1JWQ: hey corey ..
<erUSUL> nomnex: really dunno about those isuues... file a bug report
<nomnex> erUSUL, good idea
<wildman> have a nice 2010 everyone! bye!
<MrX> same2you!
<axz> same to you
<Leapo> erUSUL: Well, how would I go about adding VMWare's video adapter to this list?
<erUSUL> Leapo: if they are not in the whitelist is becouse this " ... support OpenGL well enough to run compiz." it is not true.
<erUSUL> Leapo: compiz devs know better than you and me
<Leapo> Well, VMWare's video adapter passes calls directly to the video hardware of the host (which does support OpenGL well enough to run compiz), and it isn't in the list :-P
<nasser> erUSUL: How can I know the version of my ATI video adapter?
<Leapo> erUSUL: It could just be a lack of S3 and Matrox video drivers for Linux
<erUSUL> nasser: after the all caps spamming you made here yesterday you spect me to help you ??
<LinuxAdmin> I'm getting troubles with "pbuilder update" command, I get "/home/nuno/.pbuilderrc: line 1: restricted: command not found"
<LinuxAdmin> can someone help me?
<ctmjr> Leapo: there is a #compiz channel
<Leapo> ctmjr: Just need to know how to get the whitelist open so I can edit it...
<mark__> HI all , does anyone now of a good app to backup a cd? i've got a cd that jumps in the car but plays on the laptop, i'm after something that will tag mp3s etc. thanks merry christmas
<erUSUL> Leapo: what's the vmware driver's name ?
<Leapo> Not sure what it calls itself under Linux
<scunizi> Leapo: I don't know how old this it but it might be recent.. it specifically mentions vmware server http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualization-3d-support-vmgl.html
<llutz> mark__: ripperx, grip
<erUSUL> mark__: soundjuicer ?
<LinuxAdmin> can someone help me?
<erUSUL> llutz: unfortunetly grip was pulled out of the repos in karmic :'(
<Leapo> scunizi: Windows host, that doesn't seem like it'll help me much
<llutz> erUSUL: oh, i'm still on jaunty :)
<mark__> Thanks very much llutz and erUSUL merry christmas and best wishes for the new year
<nasser> erUSUL: I didn't do it by the way and didn't know caps were a lack of respect
<macman_> guys cant i edit something in menu.lst that will let me boot to teh terminal ?
 * erUSUL :'(
<scunizi> Leapo: sorry.. assumed that since you're running a linux guest..
<Captain_Haddock> When I kill an application, will there be something like a log or memory dump of the application saved anywhere?
<erUSUL> nasser: wull the "linux s**ks"  comment etc doesn't helped either.
<LinuxAdmin> is there anybody out there?
<erUSUL> mark__: merry christmas and best wishes for the new year to you too
<LinuxAdmin> can someone help me?
<Hajex> nasser : lspci | grep -i ati
<Pici> !patience | LinuxAdmin
<ubottu> LinuxAdmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nasser> erUSUL: was just a joke
<DarkS7ar> hey folks i have smth interesting for u
<nomnex> !patience
<tom967> Hi everybody! Enjoy the end of 2009 with ubuntu! ^^
<LinuxAdmin> ok
<LinuxAdmin> sorry
<scunizi> LinuxAdmin: you actually have to ask a question to get an answer.. not wait for a response to "help"
<erUSUL> !find restricted
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Leapo> erUSUL: Is there a device manager or system information applet I can pop open to check the driver name?
<nasser> Hajex: thanks, you're a great person different from the others jum jum er jum jum sul
<DarkS7ar> my video card have 512mb memory but lspci says that it has 256?
<DarkS7ar> why?
<LinuxAdmin> I'm getting troubles with "pbuilder update" command, I get "/home/nuno/.pbuilderrc: line 1: restricted: command not found"
<Captain_Haddock> what is pbuilder?
<LinuxAdmin> I'm following the howto on ubuntu website
<erUSUL> Leapo: sudo lshw -C video
<nomnex> !find restricted
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hajex> nasser : just respect others .. no need for thanks
<Leapo> erUSUL: I was hoping Ubuntu actually had a GUI for something as simple as that...but ok
<LinuxAdmin> it's used to make ubuntu packages
<Captain_Haddock> ah
<erUSUL> Leapo: you can install lshw-gtk if you want
<erUSUL> Leapo: or sysinfo
<nasser> Hajex: Can I ask u for something else?
<Leapo> Why aren't those in by default? lol
<Hajex> nasser : yes
<erUSUL> Leapo: i'm oldtimer and prefer comand line ;P it is easier to pastebin should the need arise
<Pici> LinuxAdmin: You may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-motu, that is the channel for packagers.
<sarthork1> ﻿﻿Should "PM: preparing system for mem sleep" appear at the time of suspend, or at the time of resume? (in kern.log)
<sarthork1> (ubuntuforum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368899)
<nasser> Hajex: How can I run ".run" files?
<tom967> I have a problem with my rig. I installed karmic on a SSD and want to put all my media files on my second drive. But it doesn't mount properly at each boot. Let's say it mounts 1 attempt on 4. Never had this with ubuntu 9.04. /etc/fstab is here: http://pastebin.com/d72088a08 Any idea?
<Leapo> erUSUL: Which line do I need here? Vendor
<FuneralChris> nasser, "sh FILE.run"
<erUSUL> Leapo: configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0 <<<<
<LinuxAdmin> in the manual ok thanks
<LinuxAdmin> ok thanks
<FuneralChris> nasser, in command line
<nomnex> erUSUL, is there a command to pastebin directly a bash output?
<erUSUL> nomnex: pastebinit
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Leapo> erUSUL: No such line was printed into the console
<u3m7fy> hi
<DarkS7ar> echo
<erUSUL> Leapo: then try this « grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<Hajex> nasser : go to the directory where .run file is there then chmod +x urfile.run
<Leapo> erUSUL: No such file or directory
<nasser> FuneralChris: I opened a terminal and that's the message appeared after doing it sh: Can't open ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run
<erUSUL> Leapo: typo ?
<Leapo> forgot the 0 >_>
<FuneralChris> nasser, try to run it as root and with stopped kdm
<erUSUL> Leapo: that's not needed
<Leapo> Didn't work without it :-P
<Leapo> Got it open, what am I looking for?
<DarkS7ar> can u help me
<erUSUL> Leapo: it should not open anything. it should just print lines with driver in it
<DarkS7ar> i dont know if smth is wrong with my video card
<FuneralChris> DarkS7ar, and whats wrong witz it?
<scunizi> nasser: FuneralChris look up your ATI card on ATI's site to see if it's even compatable with Xorg 7.2+  .. if it's not it won't make any difference installing the driver.
<DarkS7ar> because it has to be a 512mb one but lspci says it is 256
<FuneralChris> *with
<Leapo> erUSUL: Yes, which line am I looking for? "Driver: vmware" or "drivers//cmware_drv.so"?
<erUSUL> Leapo: Driver: vmware i suppose. that's what you have to add to the whitelist
<FuneralChris> scunizi, i dont use an ATI Card, you mean "nasser"
<Leapo> erUSUL: Heh, I could have guessed that.
<macman_> nvm got it
<DarkS7ar> FuneralChris:  do u have any idea?
<scunizi> FuneralChris: I put both of your nick in the line so you would be aware too.
<Leapo> erUSUL: Ok, now how do I go about getting that into the whitelist?
<FuneralChris> DarkS7ar, try to update your system (/kernel)
<erUSUL> Leapo: open the compiz script with an editor and modify the line
<Leapo> I have no clue where that is...
<FuneralChris> DarkS7ar, or it could be a bug in graphic card drivers
<erUSUL> Leapo: gksudo gedit $(which compiz) &
<Guest86531> I'm using a Samsung ML-2010 USB printer which works fine when plugged into a fresh install of karmic. On my computer it used to work great, but somehow stopped. I tried installing the samsung linux driver, but it only got me as far as priniting the message: INTERNAL ERROR - Please use the proper driver (and a few other lines) every time I send a job to the printer. Any ideas?
<FuneralChris> scunizi, right ;-)
<DarkS7ar> FuneralChris: let's hope it's a bug
<DarkS7ar> :)
<Witchy> where are u ppl from?
<ctmjr> Leapo: it is here but adding it does not mean it will work iirc /usr/bin/compiz
<xtjacob> does debian offer the same hardware support as ubuntu?
<FuneralChris> DarkS7ar, what graphic card do you use?
<Guest86531> Israel
<Witchy> xt i do not know
<scunizi> Guest86531: use http://localhost:631 to install another instance of the printer.. then try that instance.. cups can be funky sometimes
<FuneralChris> xtjacob, debian use an older kernel, so ubuntu got more hardware drivers
<erUSUL> xtjacob: no; ubuntu adds some drivers and firmware that debian would consider questionable
<talsemgeest> Witchy, Generally from everywhere, from every timezone at least ;)
<Witchy> nice :))))))))))))))
<nomnex> erUSUL, i pass the command "lsmod | set" in bash to try to past the output using pastebinit command. lsmod | less has (END). the only way is "Q" but it clear the screen. How do I do that? lsmod | less and past the output using pastebinit?
<Leapo> ctmjr: We'll see. Its added, and I'm restarting the VM now
<xtjacob> Ok, now is there anyway i can get them into debian?
<grayghost> I am using 9.19 gnome  .... I had a network tool on the right upper tool bar.... I did someting and it is gone ... how do I get it back?
<TruthLiker> Greetings, can any of you suggest a voice recognition program for linux ?
<grayghost> that is 9.10
<erUSUL> nomnex: « lsmod | pastebinit » should work
<Witchy> does anybody know where cyprus is?
<erUSUL> grayghost: alt+f2 run nm-applet
<FuneralChris> xtjacob, kernel upgrade
<xtjacob> ok thanks
<Leapo> Grr, Desktop Effects could not be enabled?
<Witchy> i quess u dont especially if u are coming from big countries
<Michey> я готов. всех С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> !ru | Michey
<ubottu> Michey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grayghost> nm-applet did nothing .... ** (nm-applet:5185): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<gnubie> TruthLiker, http://www-01.ibm.com/software/pervasive/embedded_viavoice/  you might check this out
<dnivra> grayghost: try right clicking on the gnome-panel and add "notification area".
<Xpistos|work> Morning
<erUSUL> grayghost: right click on the panel and choose add to panel. add a notification area
<Witchy> kalhmera xristo
<macman_> help!! ubuntu won't boot
<Leapo> erUSUL: Well, that didn't quite work. Forcing it to start with << compiz --replace >> didn't work either
<grayghost> that did it thanks
<FuneralChris> macman_, ist it booting with an error, or was grub overwritten?
<erUSUL> Leapo: there were no waranties. it is not in the whitelist for a reason ;P
<Xpistos|work> is there a way to take an alias command and drop it in a custom application launcher? I try and I get the message"Failed to execute child process "upgrade" (No such file or directory)"?
<Leapo> erUSUL: Yeah, because compiz updates are few and far between :-P
<macman_> ok nvm fujimitsu a copule of reboots worked
<macman_> 0_o
<nomnex> erUSUL, can I pastebinit a IRC conversation with a command too?
<Leapo> erUSUL: The video card supports it. Compiz just needs a kick in the head
<FuneralChris> Leapo, do you use gnome?
<Leapo> At the moment, yes
<belak> Wow, the live cd has really improved... I remember last time I tried it, it kept freezing...
<majuk> Can anyone think of a command to adjust the permissions on all subdirectories of /foo/ ? Just the subdirs, not the files.
<FuneralChris> Leapo, i think where is a whitelist file, you can edit that
<belak> I'm almost tempted to use ubuntu again
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Just did that :-P
<FuneralChris> Leapo, didnt work i bet xD
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Nope -_-
<llutz> majuk: find /foo -type d -exec chmod... {} +
<nomnex> belak, it kept freezing for me
<scunizi> belak: if you're not stuck on gnome then you should also look at kubuntu
<FuneralChris> Leapo, no chance
<majuk> llutz, Thansk
<qt-x> and xubuntu :)
<zvacet> majuk:  see if this command help gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions True
<belak> scunizi, my computer is too slow for kde
<belak> scunizi, at least with suse
<Leapo> FuneralChris: That doesn't make any sense, dude... VMWare's video card definitely supports OpenGL.
<zvacet> majuk:  you will have GUI for set parmissions
<belak> nomnex, the 9.10 cd?
<FuneralChris> Leapo, whats the exact problem? Is just compiz not working?
<nomnex> yes, intel 855 chipset problem
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Pretty much.
<belak> nomnex, oh... yeah, I've got nvidia
<scunizi> belak: too bad.. 4.3+ is starting to look pretty polished
<belak> scunizi, I love kde... my computer just can't handle it...
<nomnex> belak, portable or desk?
<belak> laptop
<gabbah> i can use apt-get in debian in the same way as in ubuntu right?
<nomnex> belak, make?
<Witchy_> sorry im not good on using pcs
<scunizi> belak: :) turn it into a headless server and craiglist a newer one..
<FuneralChris> belak, whats about xfce, icewm and enlightenment?
<belak> it's about 5 years old... dell inspiron 8600
<llutz> gabbah: yes
<zvacet> gabbah : yes
<gabbah> and sources.list works exactly the same?
<belak> FuneralChris, I'm probably gonna try gentoo again with musca
<Witchy_> xristos where are u?
<scunizi> belak: how much ram?
<Witchy_> ram???
<belak> I've got 1.25 Gb of ram and a 1.6 GHz pentium processor. My video card is an nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<majuk> zvacet, Nah, I'm on a command line on a remote system. Thanks though.
<Witchy_> is it a cake? :P
<llutz> gabbah: its apt, all the same
<belak> That's 1 1gb stick and 1 256 mb stick
<FuneralChris> belak, did you tried to change the drivers?
<Xpistos|work> Witchy I am in the US - Nashville TN
<zvacet> majuk : sorry I didn´t knew that
<belak> FuneralChris, I havn't tried ubuntu...
<Witchy_> katse sou erxome prv
<gabbah> llutz, zvacet: because a line i added to source.list on another computer worked just fine... but on this on i get the error:  W: Failed to fetch http://download.telldus.com/debian/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-armel/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<belak> My video card only has 64 mb of memory...
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Take a look, OpenGL rendering does work. http://kimag.es/share/12934557.png
<scunizi> belak: that should work fine.. however the mismatch of the ram might be part of your issue.. I'd still be running my 1.6 pentium except the motherboard died
<belak> Should that be enough to run kubuntu?
<belak> scunizi, why would that be an issue?
<jsilver> how do i turn off ubuntu notifications
<jsilver> in gnome
<gabbah> llutz, zvacet: when doing apt-get update
<FuneralChris> Leapo, it could be software rendering, pls paste "glxinfo"
<nomnex> belak, my specs are lower I run ubuntu 9.10 just fine
<belak> nomnex, gnome or kde?
<zvacet> gabbah : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nomnex> gnome, I don't like kde
<FuneralChris> belak, freezing screen is a grapihc card driver bug
<alteneo> what last version???
<guiscard> anyone knows a good program to limit bandwidth?
<gabbah> zvacet: why do i have to do upgrade though? i only added a line to sources.list
<belak> That's what I'm saying. It hasn't done that lately and I'm impressed enough to try ubuntu again
<belak> That's why I left
<ctmjr> gabbah: why are you adding a debian repo to ubuntu
<disappearedng> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/160906/ can someone tell me how to resolve this?
<zvacet> gabbah : why do you mix repos amy special reason for that
<Leapo> FuneralChris: That's running at 450FPS :-P Here's a paste of glxinfo, though http://slexy.org/view/s2swrbrHKC
<gabbah> zvacet: and now i'm on ssh on a debian box (a small linkys NAS, NSLU2 if you know it :) ), and it doesn't have sudo it seems. i must change user to root.
<llutz> gabbah: should it be "deb http://download.telldus.com/debian/ stable"
<zvacet> gabbah : sorry you don´t need to upgrade if you don´t want to
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Looks like it's running in hardware to me
<alteneo> I want try ubut, but what's last version and where can I donload it
<bluebaron> Trying to use X11 forwarding through ssh.  Keep getting error: "Error: Can't open display: localhost:11.0" Any ideas?
<alteneo> tanks
<Pici> alteneo: 9.10, Karmic Koala, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<FuneralChris> Leapo, and pls paste "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<alteneo> ok
<Pici> gabbah: Are you running Ubuntu or Debian?
<gabbah> zvacet, llutz: http://developer.telldus.se/wiki/TellStickInstallationUbuntu  <-- following this. but, doing it on debian, not ubuntu. that is why i asked if apt-get is the same...
<netnull> helo, i need someon help. my system doesnt work anymore. seems fat is broken. how to fix it again? please help--
<Pici> gabbah: We cannot support Debian here, please use #debian instead.
<meatbun> how to ping IPv6?
<gabbah> Pici:  ok
<llutz> meatbun: ping6
<_ruben> meatbun: ping6
<FuneralChris> netnull, the fat partition?
<netnull> FuneralChris, ext4 patritions
<zvacet> gabbah : it should be the same way or you add repo first and then key maybe someone know better
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Here's that paste of Xorg.0.log... http://slexy.org/view/s21kocFdY1
<FuneralChris> netnull, "seems fat is broken", fat?
<netnull> FuneralChris, my file allocation table seems to be broken
<meatbun> llua, _ruben thx. i will chekc it out
<llua> llutz,
<llua> ^^
<netnull> FuneralChris, system doesnt recognize partitions anymore. but files are still there
<erUSUL> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<netnull> erUSUL, was for me?
<gabbah> zvacet: yeah, will have to ask in debian channel. thanks :)
<FuneralChris> Leapo, looks good, with some strange lines.... "AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so" "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Any ideas?
<izmar> ada yang darimalaysia
<belak> Now the hard choice... kde or gnome... or xfce...
<MoonShadow> gone ;)
<FuneralChris> Leapo, what graphic card do you use?
<MoonShadow> gnome*
<FuneralChris> belak, kde
<zvacet> gabbah : sorry I was not much of help
<belak> haha
<Leapo> FuneralChris: The host's graphics cards are a GTX260 and a 9800GT.
<Guest79065> jest ktos z polski
<CUALL> .m CUALL
<FuneralChris> Leapo, and you are using vesa drivers?
<Pici> !pl | Guest79065
<ubottu> Guest79065: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Leapo> FuneralChris: This is running inside VMWare
<belak> Now...
<izmar> who from malaysia
<erUSUL> netnull: could be if the problem is a corrupted parition table
<belak> *sigh* I can't find the ubuntu alternate install on the cdimage server
<Leapo> FuneralChris: VMWare 7 added full 3D acceleration, so this /should/ be working. Aero works on Windows, and DirectX and OpenGL applications all work almost as fast as native apps now.
<Guest79065> ok dzieki
<MoonShadow> Hi, Can anyone help me: I installed Ubuntu 9.04 Server, but the machine always freezes about 1 minute after login. Sometime I get "unable to handle kernel paging request...". Googling this only yields pages relevant to self-compiled kernels
<MoonShadow> I'm at a complete loss...
<netnull> erUSUL, i think its the problem. i've tryed testdisk but doenst recognize my extended patrition and the others inside it
<nikow> MoonShadow: memtest?
<edulacomadreja> hi everyone! I want to sync my w715 mobilephone with evolution
<MoonShadow> runs fine
<nikow> hmm...
<MoonShadow> I tried each RAM-Stick individually, none of them seem to be specifically the problem
<edulacomadreja> does someone has a good tutorial about this?
<FuneralChris> Leapo, compiz is just working with direct rendering, "(==) AIGLX enabled" -> aiglx is indirect rendering, so maybe its just a bug (and you have direct rendering), or your system is not using direct rendering
<nikow> MoonShadow: sorry, i can't help
<erUSUL> Leapo: compiz needs a very specific opengl GLX extension to be aviable. GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap maybe the vmware driver simply does not support it yet
<MoonShadow> I've removed the TV card and Unplugged all Drives...
<belak> Ok
<MoonShadow> Can anyone?
<belak> I'll try kubuntu
<erUSUL> Leapo: glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<FuneralChris> !ask | MoonShadow
<ubottu> MoonShadow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Leapo> erUSUL: the VMWare driver just passes calls directly to the hosts hardware. if the host video adapter supports it, so should VMWare's
<FuneralChris> erUSUL, thx, didnt remember the command
<netnull> if no solution to fix table of partition i'd accept also some tricks to save dates and then reinstall system
<erUSUL> netnull: you can try gpart
<FuneralChris> netnull, try a rescue disk
<erUSUL> !info gpart | netnull
<ubottu> netnull: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-9 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 108 kB
<belak> Oh, is the encrypted home dir useful at all?
<belak> It seemed pointless to me
<bluebaron> I have just apt-get install xorg and I just want to be able to x11 forward.  How do I start the xserver for x11 ssh connections only
<bluebaron> ?
<netnull> erUSUL, its possible to install from live cd? im on it
<bluebaron> incoming x11 connections
<grawity> bluebaron: Try 'startx'.
<erUSUL> netnull: yes. sudo aptitude install gpart
<nomnex> belak, there is a bug with a full encrypted home dir
<netnull> thx
<belak> nomnex, ok, then I won't bother with it
<llutz> belak: at least on portable computers encryption is evident
<Leapo> erUSUL: Just checked, and yes, that feature _is_ supported
<erUSUL> netnull: http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html
<Leapo> So there's no reason this shouldn't be working
<bluebaron> grawity, im remoting into a small linux device.  will startx work?
<MoonShadow> what causes "unable to handle kernel paging request"? which kernel module/software?
<erUSUL> Leapo: then it is time to take this to the compiz developers power users. --> #compiz
<nomnex> belak, you can't resume from suspend if I recall
<Leapo> *sigh* off I go
<grawity> bluebaron: wait, where did you install that Xserver? On your local system or on that remote device?
<ljamisonii> hello all
<redfrog> is there a shortcut to kill a runaway process without opening a termnial?
<bluebaron> grawity, i am in x right now on my lappy, i sshd into this device and apt-get install xorg.  now I'm trying to ssh -X smalllinuxdevice xclock and I'm getting display errors
<FuneralChris> Leapo, wait
<erUSUL> redfrog: you can use the xkill applet. add it to one of your pannels. or make a shortcut that runs xkill
<Leapo> FuneralChris: What's up?
<grawity> bluebaron: You don't need Xorg in it. Only on the laptop.
<bluebaron> grawity, do you know why I would be getting cannot open display 11:0?
<redfrog> thanks erUSUL. It seems a little confusing that there is no equivilaent to ctr-alt-del
<FuneralChris> Leapo, you don't have hardware rendering, your system use software rendering (check glxinfo), and compiz wont work witz software rendering, so -> graphic card driver problem (not supported /bug)
<grawity> bluebaron: try ssh'ing with the -v option, it might tell you.
<bluebaron> okay i will
<bluebaron> gotta disconnect to do that
<Leapo> FuneralChris: That's odd, because I was just playing Quake 4 at full speed >_>
<bluebaron> bbl
<ljamisonii> I have a question...I just installed PlayOnLinux and when I run it, the program says that there is an update for it. I ran all the update commands but it does not update PlayOnLinux..any suggestions?
<llutz> redfrog: kde uses ctrl-alt-esc to call xkill
<erUSUL> redfrog: you can make that same shortcut run gnome-system-monitor
<Sp0tter> grawity: do you have "X11Forwarding yes"  in your  sshd_config?
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  if somthing got installed system wide by the root user. then it needs to get 'updated' by the root user as well.
<bluebaron> Sp0tter, that's me.... yes i do .. getting cannot open display 11.0
<Sp0tter> ah, you have the same blue color names
<FuneralChris> Leapo, yeah, could be a bug (eg. you have hardware rendering, and you can use it, but it doesnt show up), i had that on an old Sis graphic card
<Sp0tter> stupid colors in irc
<hhlp> redfrog system - administration - system monitor -- tag ... process and you can select the process to kill
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Any way to just force Compiz to start anyway?
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: Alright...and how would I do that/what terminal command would be used?
<llutz> Sp0tter: reconfigure your client then
<grawity> Sp0tter: His nick is like twice as long. (Also, if X forwarding was off, he'd probably get 'DISPLAY not set' or w/e.)
<bluebaron> Sp0tter, i ggfn ... if you have a solution can you pm?  I will get it later.  meeting ...LATE!
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  ive no idea. I dont use playonlinux.
<Sp0tter> ok
<FuneralChris> Leapo, is it necessary for you to use compiz?
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  if you installed it via the package manager system and a 'repository' then you should use the repos to update it. its possible the updates may be a little slow getting to the repos.
<Leapo> FuneralChris: It would be nice to have it working for once
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  the big question is  - 'how did you install it'
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: I used the package manager system to install it
<disappearedng> my g++ is showing up with /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_python
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  then i would ignore the update messages. untill the repos get updated for that program.
<xcv> i jumped in mid conversation. before he quit, belak said he couldn't find alternate install on the cdimage server. looks like amd64 and i386 alternates are both there -- http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: Alrighty..thanks a lot! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong lol
<FuneralChris> Leapo, you have to wait for a newer version of vmware (or they will never add support for that) (here is the proof: OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.6) mesa=software rendering
<saykou> how do i update the apt-get stuff, it has a lot of old software, and i tried like sudo apt-get update and nothing, keeps me downloading old stuff
<saykou> old versions
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Which doesn't make any sense, because OpenGL applications are running at full speed in Ubuntu and under Windows
<Leapo> (both inside virtual machines)
<llutz> saykou: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FuneralChris> Leapo, or am i wrong?
<saykou> llutz, will try
<Leapo> FuneralChris: I haev no clue anymore, I've never had Ubuntu just "work" correctly...ever...
<Leapo> i tried Kubuntu the other day, that was a nightmare
<xtjacob> does anyone know why my whole computer freezes when I enable hardware virtualization in virtualbox?
<llutz> saykou: you may read apt-get man-page to see what "update" actually does
<FuneralChris> Leapo, hm... without vmware it would work
<Leapo> what?
<bullgard> [Karmic] What is the name of the loudspeaker icon in the notification area with 1, 2, or 3 sound waves to the right that shows the tooltip: "Output: 58%, -14,19 dB, Internal Audio Analog Stereo" when hovering over it?
<FuneralChris> Leapo, what version of ubuntu do you use?
<Leapo> I've been testing with 9.10
<Callum|Asleep> happy new year, good night everyone...(4:22am on Jan 1, not good =/)
<saykou> llutz, for example mozzilla thunderbird has already the 3.0 version, but i only downloads the 2.0 something version
<llutz> saykou: find a repo for it or wait for next release to get those versions
<FuneralChris> Leapo, yeah, its software rendering "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer" did you tried to update your system, should be a graphic card / Xorg bug
<Leapo> Yeah, I updated
<FuneralChris> Callum, 16:25 PM in germany :-p
<mka> Leapo, I just joined the channel, can you state your problem?
<KB1JWQ> ubottu: How do you tell people you're a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leapo> I'm gonna go with Xorg, because other OS's seem to be working with the video card just fine
<Leapo> mka: VMWare 7 has full support for 3D acceleration. Can't get compiz to enable on it, and it's reporting software rendering in ubuntu (meanwhile, Windows is in another VM running on the same virtual hardware running OpenGL apps just fine)
<FuneralChris> Leapo, the problem is the graphic card driver, imo, windows use proprietary grapih card drivers, so you dont have a problem in windows
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Windows is using the driver supplied by VMWare
<Leapo> So is Ubuntu
<FuneralChris> Leapo, mom
<Leapo> huh?
<erUSUL> Leapo: well it all comes down to this. compiz does not support vmware's driver/card is as simple as that. maybe a newer version will support it
<mka> Leapo, tried compiz-check? http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Leapo> erUSUL: Looks more like ubuntu isn't detecting it properly, at this point.
<FuneralChris> Leapo, =moment
<FuneralChris> erUSUL, compiz doesnt support software rendering, thats the problem, not compiz
<Leapo> I could always try 9.04 and see if that works better. After all, 9.10 came out after VMWare 7
<reinis> man, I've broken networking for my eeebuntu :(
<reinis> nothing works
<Leapo> FuneralChris: But it shouldn't be using software rendering, the hardware supports OpenGL >_>
<FuneralChris> Leapo, or you could try debian
<Leapo> Vanilla Debian?
<mahen23> what day+time is it in india?
<Pici> !ot | mahen23
<ubottu> mahen23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FuneralChris> Leapo, and exactly thats the problem, you dont have hardware rendering in vmware workstation 8 + ubuntu 9.10
<mahen23> what day+time is it in india?
<nomnex> !ot
<mka> mahen23, google that
<ctmjr> Leapo: just because you can run opengl apps it does not mean it is being passed to the gpu i bet if you looked at your cpu usage in the windows vm it is running 100%
<Leapo> FuneralChris: But the hardware supports it, so whats Ubuntu's problem?
<netnull> erUSUL, i get errors while i try to compile gpart
<bgjsl> funeralchris
<FuneralChris> Leapo, Xorg bug / graphic card bug
<nomnex> Pici, when do I know when you refer to a bot command or not (e.g !ot)?
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, ?
<phani> mahen:For india today is thursday and time is 8:30pm
<bgjsl> leapo 9.04 is more stable than 9.10
<reinis> ah, seems like I fixed lan at least, but wlan still is off
<Leapo> ctmjr: Nope, OpenGL and Direct3D applications both run on the video card under Windows. 3D acceleration is working on the virtual hardware when the OS properly recognizes it...
<phani> mahen23:For india today is thursday and time is 8:30pm
<erUSUL> netnull: why are you compiling it ?
<erUSUL> netnull: sudo aptitude install gpart
<bgjsl> hi Funeralchris
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, is 9.04 supported by ubuntu?
<Leapo> ctmjr: That was one of the major features of VMWare 7, they added full acceleration
<bgjsl> yes
<Pici> nomnex: Er, everything that starts with a ! is interpreted as a bot command, see the message above from ubottu that was prefixed with mahen23's nick.
<erUSUL> netnull: i linked the webpage so you can read the how to 8usage etc)
<BluesKaj> netnull, sudo aptitude install gparted
<reinis> how do I find out what interfaces are available to be added to /etc/network/interfaces?
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, lts?
<erUSUL> reinis: ifconfig -a
<llutz> reinis: ifconfig -a
<netnull> erUSUL, from live cd it says that there is no version candidate for gpart
<Dr_Willis> !info gpart
<bgjsl> of course chris
<ubottu> gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-9 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 108 kB
<reinis> ah, thanks, erUSUL  and llutz
<nomnex> Pici, why that does not work for me > !ot
<erUSUL> netnull: what version of ubuntu ?
<nomnex> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<netnull> erUSUL, 9.10 live cd
<Pici> nomnex: Because ubottu has flood protection for factoids, it won't repeat it if someone just requested it.
<bgjsl> guys in that case use 9.10 live cd
<erUSUL> netnull: should be aviable ... you can dwonload the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<bgjsl> and then compare with the old version
<bgjsl> 9.04
<nomnex> Pici, a listing of the bot commands on #ubuntu?
<erUSUL> netnull: dl it and double clict it should install just fine
<bullgard> [Karmic] What is the name of the loudspeaker icon in the notification area with 1, 2, or 3 sound waves to the right that shows the tooltip: "Output: 58%, -14,19 dB, Internal Audio Analog Stereo" when hovering over it?
<Pici> nomnex: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi , more bot help available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grawity> nomnex: /msg ubottu !bot - it accepts PMs
<FuneralChris> Leapo, vmware use hardware emulation, right? so direct rendering wouldn't work. and compiz need (!) direct rendering, so that will never work, you can try an alternative to compiz
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Nope, VMWare 7 uses hardware acceleration. It's all run on the video card.
<Leapo> That's why 3D games and Aero suddenly work at full speed on Windows under VMWare 7
<repnop> hardly full speed eh ;)
<repnop> but much better than purely in software
<FuneralChris> Leapo, so the linux grapih card drivers from vmware doenst support (or its a bug) hardware acceleration in linux
<FuneralChris> *doesnt
<Leapo> repnop: Crysis running at almost the same speed as it does on the host OS is close enough to "full speed" for me :-P
<nomnex> grawity, I could finally make a friend ;-)
<Witchy> if you are greek or cypriot pls talk to me prv thanx
<ctmjr> Leapo: i would ask in #vmware or #compiz it really is not a ubuntu issue
<FuneralChris> Leapo, and lot of websites tell me, compiz+vmware  is not a good idea
<macman_> whats a good equiv for limewire for linux .. frostwire was no good
<Leapo> FuneralChris: That's because they're all out of date and refer to VMWare 6.5
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  and why was it no good?
<Leapo> which DOES NOT have 3D acceleration beyond emulation
<macman_> Dr_Willis: have you tried it ?
<Dr_Willis> !p2p | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  yes. I vd used it in the past, so was the wifel. I dont recall any issues
<Leapo> ctmjr: Well, VMWare's virtual hardware obviously works fine, other OS's work fine...which puts it down to an issue with something in Ubuntu itself
<macman_> Dr_Willis: mine doen't connect .. i have checked teh normal port settings / and also i have internet
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  cant say taht ive ever had that issue.
<netnull> erUSUL, scanning, lets cross fingers
<hamid11771> hi all
<erUSUL> netnull: good luck
<bgjsl> hi hamid11771
<FuneralChris> LEapo, pls read: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=116212#p110099
<hamid11771> how can i re-activate my wireless card (9.10) i disabled networking, after that WIRELESS IS DESABLED
<Leapo> FuneralChris: That's virtualbox...
<bgjsl> hi hamid11771
<bgjsl> just activate it again
<FuneralChris> Leapo, but the post is about vmware
<hamid11771> bgjsl HOW ? its INACTIVE
<FuneralChris> Leapo, from November, 16.
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, i think he doesnt know where to activate it again
<bgjsl> yeah..you disactivated....now you gotta activate it again
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Which says it should work...at least, as far as VMWare's driver goes.
<bgjsl> go to network connection and then activate it again---
<Cyber_Akuma> hello
<ctmjr> Leapo: it was a suggestion, to help you find an answer. you are running a os in a virtual environment how can you blame the os for your vm's inability to run it properly
<FuneralChris> Leapo, it says something about "kernel 2.6.33" which isn't released in ubuntu 9.10, and it says something about "the kernel driver and DRI/X.Org state trackers are considered "beta quality" for the time being."
<junos> Is it possible to switch back and forth from the UNR desktop to the traditional desktop?
<xcv> Leapo: I looked over the release notes, http://www.vmware.com/support/ws7/doc/releasenotes_ws7.html -- I didn't see anything about the advanced graphics for ubuntu, just for windows. In any event, it says it supports ubuntu 9.04; have you tested with that release to see if you get the same behavior?
<bgjsl> thanks chris
<junos> on karmic?
<Leapo> xcv: I'm downloading 9.04 now. Already blew away 9.10
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, lol, np
<bgjsl> leapo good decision
<bgjsl> that is my friend
<nonameNN> #ubuntu+1
<FuneralChris> Leapo, not a good idea
<Leapo> ctmjr: It's easy to blame the OS. The virtual hardware presents acceleration to other OS's, and it works properly, which means the problem lies with something in Ubuntu itself.
<zeus> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 im unable to install the updates while the update notifier says tht things are supposed to be installed
<bgjsl> just blow away anything that can not work pretty fine
<bgjsl> haha
<bgjsl> good choice
<irlolcopter_> many people using linuxMint?
<erUSUL> !mint
<irlolcopter_> its stopped working for me
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<erUSUL> zeus: error messages ?
<bgjsl> irlolcopter
<irlolcopter_> ah, sorry
<bgjsl> Iused it
<bgjsl> why?
<FuneralChris> Leapo, i bet ubuntu 10.04 testing is working (or just trie 2.6.33 kernel)
<Leapo> FuneralChris: It said it should be ready by Christmas, which already passed :-P
<irlolcopter_> my usb key suddenly stopped booting properly
<irlolcopter_> i need to install it again
<irlolcopter_> but i wanna retain my old settings and downloads
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Think I should stop my download and grab 10.04?
<FuneralChris> Leapo, mozilla also said they will release firefox 4 earlier then end of 2010
<FuneralChris> Leapo, no
<Leapo> ...
<zeus> erUSUL: it says thte the package is already installed while its not and my kde crashes
<Leapo> But you just said you bet it was working
<FuneralChris> Leapo, i think you should compile 2.6.33 kernel, or use that from ubuntu 10.04
<Cyber_Akuma> My friend has shown interest in dual-booting his system with Linux, he has a 2.8GHZ Pentium 4 system with 512 megs of ram, while this does fit within the minimum system specs of Ubuntu, would you recommend he run 9.10 on such an old system or go with xubuntu instead? And how big would you think he should make his swap partition? 512 megs? 1GB? 2GB?
<irlolcopter_> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<irlolcopter_> thats the one
<bgjsl> leapo download 9.04
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, not a good idea
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, drivers are not in old 9.04 kernel, but in new 10.04 kernel
<DJones> Cyber_Akuma: That system should be fine running Ubuntu, my laptop only has 512Mb ram & doesn't have any problems, for swap, I'd suggest 1gb
<bgjsl> well tell me chris we know 9.04 runs good enough and trying to change into unknown ubuntu version
<IdleOne> Cyber_Akuma: 1GB swap should be fine and he can install ubuntu and try it out, if it's to slow for him he can alsways sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Cyber_Akuma> Great, thanks :)
<FuneralChris> Leapo, you have to compile, latest kernel (of luciid) is 2.6.32
<e01> hallo
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh.... I almost forgot, how much hdd space should I set aside to install ubuntu on?
<bgjsl> hallo e01
<IdleOne> Cyber_Akuma: 10GB
<e01> i had a problem with ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix, and my dell 9 mini
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, he got driver problems, old version of ubuntu wouldnt fix
<macman_> meh Dr_Willis i will just boot into windows
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Sounds like I should just wait for Ubuntu get get this stuff sorted out -_-
<xcv> FuneralChris, bgjsl, Leapo: I think 9.04 is a worthy test -- that's the version that vmware explicitly supports. I think the 10.04 alpha would be a good test too, just to see if it solves the problem.
<FuneralChris> Leapo, wait for 2.6.33 final release
<bgjsl> Ok I get it ....Chris
<FuneralChris> xcv, i dont think so
<Leapo> *sigh*
<e01> the sounds are really bad, similar to some scratched, every time when some app try to make sound notification it sounds something like 'tghgthtgthtg' and then play the real sound
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<IdleOne> Cyber_Akuma: 10Gb is a more then enough for the install but a minimum if you ask me
<darksifer> hi everyone
<theadmin> Hello. May I ask what is a decent PPPoE tool for Ubuntu?
<e01> is this problem something normal for my version of ubuntu or not?
<bgjsl> e01 check dependencies
<Leapo> Since when does updating a video driver require a whole new kernel? This sounds nuts... lets see if 9.04 works
<zeus> im havin serious trouble
<theadmin> zeus: What is?
<junos> Is it possible to switch back and forth from the UNR desktop in karmic to the traditional desktop?
<Cyber_Akuma> Ok, ill check how big his hdd is and try to adjust for that, with 10+1gb being the binimum space ill set aside when installing xp, thanks
<jiohdi> leapo, the drivers are part of the kernel, so they are recomplied into it
<mka> zeus, sounds scary
<Leapo> jiohdi: That's...insane...
<bgjsl> Leapo  just do it but step by step
<theadmin> junos: I think, if the UNR desktop is provided as a package...
<IdleOne> Cyber_Akuma: install windows first then ubuntu
<sunil1> "Unable to delete /dev/sda8! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 8" how to delete that one????????
<FuneralChris> Leapo, "the kernel driver and DRI/X.Org state trackers are considered "beta quality" for the time being." means it should have to work, so wait until its final
<P1R1> Im trying to sync my two computers, anyone could guide me in what should I be doing. Thanks
<FuneralChris> *shouldnt
<manjula> can some one tell me how do i find out whether my sound system use alsa or pulse ? on ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> junos:  yes it is.. and no i dont remember how. I recall the maximus program being  needed to be manually disabled.
<theadmin> sunil: Didn't we... Unmount those partitions, starting from 8 and to the end.
<bcj> P1R1: Sync in what way?
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  gnome uses Pulse audio and Pulse uses alsa. by default
<netnull> erUSUL, its normal that gpart is still scanning disk without any result?
<mka> sunil1, do as instructed
<uiuiui> hey, do i have to load a module after installing bridge-utils?
<Leapo> jiohdi: That's one of the things other OS's have been trying to get far away from. Drivers that closely to the kernal can severely harm the stability of the OS if they have a problem.
<P1R1> bcj: If I update a file in one computer, then the file should be updated in the other
<sunil1> can you expand still further
<darksifer> i cant install libiphone-0.9.4.  see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7f5ce17
<darksifer> plz help me
<junos> Dr_Willis: No easy switch?
<darksifer> have been trying since morning
<P1R1> bcj: And if I make a file in one, this files should be copied to the other
<bcj> P1R1: Ah.  That's a bit more complex than your average backup.  I wouldn't know where to start.
<manjula> Dr_Willis: ok in 9.10 there is no etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file. any suggestion where i might be able to find that file or similar file ?
<erUSUL> netnull: well i do not have used it much; (good for me i guess) so i dunno
<bcj> P1R1: You could just do periodic updates, or write a cron job to check the directories you want and copy the files.
<jiohdi> leapo, while that is true, it also makes for tight and efficient coding when done right, so the system is not a memory pig
<theadmin> sunil: "sudo umount /dev/sda8 && sudo umount /dev/sda9 && sudo umount /dev/sda10"... etc, keep adding to the number until you've written all the partitions
<bcj> I'd google for cron and see if that meets your needs.
<mka> darksifer, did you do as instructed?
<P1R1> bcj: Thanks, I will look at that
<Dr_Willis> !find alsa-base
<ubottu> Found: alsa-base
<Dr_Willis> manjula:  not really. Ive never had to tweak the sound system much
<darksifer> mka: yes i suppose so... i did get some troubles
<Cyber_Akuma> IdleOne: yeah I know I need to install windows first, I just needed to know how much space to set aside as unpartitioned when creating the xp ntfs partition
<mka> darksifer, it says you must do this: ./configure LDFLAGS="-L/usr/non-standard-path/python/lib"
<bcj> P1R1: I believe you can also add callbacks to given files/directories, such that you can perform an action based on an access to those files, but I don't know much about that - it might be a DBUS thing.
<bcj> I would stick to the script.
<craig1> i cant run cups, but its installed
<mka> darksifer, what troubles?
<zeus> whwn ever i try to install any application it says tht its already installed and kde crashes
<darksifer> mka, i get the same error
<sunil1> the out put of "sudo umount /dev/sda8" is "umount: /dev/sda8: not mounted"
<Anonym> Hello everyone
<Leapo> jiohdi: Resources are cheap, I prefer a more robust and stable system. An OS that can completely crash if a 3rd party driver is an extremely fragile thing. Meanwhile, other OS's can have fairly deeply integrated drivers like video drivers crash...and simply recovery from it by restarting the driver. Heck, seperating the drivers out makes it so robust, you can swap out drivers while the...
<Leapo> ...system is running and just keep working (no reboot needed).
<theadmin> sunil: Maybe you don't need to unmount this one then, just unmount those that are mounted.
<converge> hi
<FuneralChris> Leapo, try that: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<Anonym> I'm having trouble running sudo make and make install for ieee80211 and ipw2200 driver+patch. Any experience with this?
<bgjsl> theadmin you are right...if not unexpected problems invoking
<theadmin> bgjsl: ...what?
<Anonym>  I'm having trouble running sudo make and make install for ieee80211 and ipw2200 driver+patch. Any experience with this?
<ctmjr> Anonym: what errors are you getting
<sunil1> i'm getting the same old problem in deleting sda8
<bgjsl> it means if you do not do it pretty good you will have some problems addtionally
<Anonym> Error 2
<bgjsl> That is what I meant
<Anonym> I'll run it again and paste it
<Anonym> just a sec
<reinis> my screen resolution is too small to display the bottom part of some dialog windows, is there some way to move them up outside of the screen boundaries?
<theadmin> sunil1: in GPartED, there should be something like a key chain near mounted partitions... unmount those.
<converge> >>> im trying to configure my wireless network, i have a bcm4311 model broadcom and i installed the drivers, it's ok and running, but it still not working, somebody can help me? <<<
<Dr_Willis> reinis:  alt-click anywehre in the window and drag them up
<reinis> Dr_Willis: I see, thanks
<sunil1> how to unmount mounted partions??
<jiohdi> reinis, many monitors have an auto adjust feature too
<theadmin> sunil1: In GPartED, right click and choose unmount. OR in terminal, sudo umount /dev/sdaX, where X is the number
<Xpsitos|work> Can someone tell me how to setup a custom application launcher to run an alias command when i try I get an error that says  "Failed to execute child process "upgrade" (No such file or directory)"
<converge> sunil, umount
<reinis> jiohdi: I don't think you understand the issue
<mka> sunil1, sudo umount mountpoint
<erUSUL> Xpsitos|work: you can only run alias on the shell you defined them. make a litle script
<Anonym> Here's the error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dcee779c
<e01> bgjsl, how to check them
<Xpsitos|work> erUSUL: thanks I will try that
<theadmin> mka: Yikes, mountpoint. Can't it use the /dev/sda style?
<bgjsl> e01 tell me friend
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the mount command shows the mountpoint and device.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  either should work
<theadmin> Thanks, Dr_Willis.
<sunil1> the out put of "sudo umount /dev/sda9" is "umount: /dev/sda9: not mounted" i'm unable to delete this partion
<FuneralChris> Leapo, wait for next kernel/drivers/vmware release, cant help you
<subito> how can i install new fonts? the extension is sfd
<e01> bgjsl, can't understand you
<bgjsl> chris
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Yet another issue with drivers tied to the kernel. You have to wait -_-
<FuneralChris> k
<e01> chris
<FuneralChris> wtf
<FuneralChris> bgjsl, e01, ?
<grawity> subito: What kind of fonts are those? .sfd looks like a FontForge file - not yet an actual font.
<jiohdi> leapo, when you find the perfect operating system, you let the rest of us know :)
<subito> grawity: i've downloaded the paktype font to try different arabic fonts on scribus
<uiuiui> hey, do i have to load a module after installing bridge-utils?
<e01> FuneralChris, i am confused too
<goose> FuneralChris: my name is Chris too, so I get highlights every time you're highlighted :p (for the same of one more highlight.. off for new years o/ happy 2010! <3)
<Leapo> jiohdi: Would I look like a massive fanboy if I said "windows already has that issue sorted"?
<Leapo> :-P
<FuneralChris> goose, its 2009 in germany :-p
<uiuiui> ifconfig br0 up does not work, and it is set up properly in /etc/network/interfaces file
<theadmin> Leapo: Windows is not on-topic here... and there never were any issues with it :P
<jiohdi> leapo, one issue sorted does not make it less of a pig
<subito> grawity: http://tinyurl.com/yfzpuc5
<Dr_Willis> sunil1:   i tend to boot with a live cd befor messing with partitions. that way everything is unmounted
<bgjsl> e01
<Dr_Willis> sunil1:  or use the 'fdisk' command to delete them then reboot. It dosent care if its mounted or not.
<FuneralChris> windows is an issue
<Leapo> theadmin: Hay, he asked >_>
<belak> Ok, how can I enable my nvidia drivers if jockey isn't working?
<bgjsl> maybe this can help you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Letterbomb05> Hi, I'm trying to use crontabs in Ubuntu Server Edition (8.10), however, whenever I use the crontab command I get "-bash: crontab: command not found". Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<grawity> Letterbomb05: either a) cron is not installed, or b) the 'crontab' command is not in $PATH
<grawity> Letterbomb05: So first, dpkg -l | grep cron
<FuneralChris> belak, download latest drivers from nvidia.com, stop kdm and run file
<e01> FuneralChris, r u sure
<theadmin> Does anyone know whether it's a good idea to stay on LTS releases? Or is it better to move on with normal ones?
<Leapo> jiohdi: I really don't see how you can consider Windows a pig with all the features they pack in O_o
<e01> i think that in germany now is 19 o'clock
<Dr_Willis> belak:  or just sudo apt-get install whatever-the-nidia-glx package name is for yiour system
<grawity> subito: I think you need to download the .ttf files instead.
<belak> FuneralChris: I was able to install the nvidia-glx-173 package... I just need to enable it
<theadmin> e01: Can't be, it's 19 in russia :D we have 2 hour difference.
<sunil1> how to use fdisk command to delete a partion "/dev/sda9"??
<Letterbomb05> one moment grawity.
<bgjsl> e01 deutsch?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  depends on what you are doing with the system
<subito> grawity: ok, what should i do with them?
<jiohdi> leapo, its a memory pig that requires a lot more hardware than I need for what I do :)
<belak> Unless it does it automatically without an xorg.conf?
<e01> bgjsl, bulgarian
<bgjsl> that is cool
<Dr_Willis> subito:  run 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' and read its help menu. use the 'd' for delete. and 'w' to write changes to disk.. be CAREFULL with fdisk
<Letterbomb05> grawity: got nothing from that command.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Common things... not that I need extreme stability. Just a regular desktop user.
<grawity> subito: The .ttf files go into your ~/.fonts/ directory
<reinis> why can't I scroll the gnome terminal up with my mouse
<e01> The_Thing, my mistake, i mean 17
<grawity> Letterbomb05: Install cron, then.
<Leapo> jiohdi: Eh? Windows 7 runs great on hardware that's been around since XP was released (that would be 10 year old hardware). How's that a pig?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  may as well play with the new goodies then
<bgjsl> no mistake friend
<subito> grawity: i've installed ttf-paktype
<ljamisonii> hello again all
<bgjsl> nobody is perfect here
<Pici> !offtopic | Leapo jiohdi
<ubottu> Leapo jiohdi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FuneralChris> belak, this driver is too old, you can also install latest from repos. belak, i think ubuntu got a special thing calld "hardware drivers" (search in start menu), you can just click on "enable" in that tool
<grawity> subito: then it's done
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Now am on 9.10, but wonder whether it's a good idea to move on, after 10.04... well, thanks for clearing up
<bcj> Leapo: Compare that to Xubuntu that runs great on 15 year old hardware ;)
<Letterbomb05> Ah sorry grawity, I didnt actually realise cron had to be installed, I thought it came as default. New to using Ubuntu Server, my bad.
<subito> grawity: but i don't have a ~/.fonts directory
<belak> FuneralChris: I was trying that and it isn't doing anything.
<bgjsl> we just try to help us
<xcv> belak: did you find the alternate iso you were looking for earlier?
<grawity> subito: Then create one.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  I alwasy play with teh latest release.  Why stay behind. :)
<belak> xcv: yeah, I just used a mirror.
<grawity> subito: But if you just installed ttf-paktype from repositories, you don't need anything more.
<FuneralChris> Leapo, microsoft have ne windows release in a couple of years, ubuntu got two releases in one year
<Leapo> bcj: People have booted Windows 7 on a Pentium II with 96mb of RAM...that's Windows 95 era...
<subito> grawity: ok, where did the package installed the ofnts?
<bcj> Leapo: I remain a sceptic.
<erUSUL> !ot
<e01> bgjsl, do u have unr?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> subito: /usr/share/fonts/
<belak> FuneralChris: Why isn't it updated? It's been out for a while... and I think the newses nvidia-173 package (not in repos) is the only thing that works with xorg 1.7
<subito> grawity: right, thanks
<bgjsl> no e01
<FuneralChris> belak, install this one, and reboot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-185
<ljamisonii> does anyone have experience with the Wine application?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | ljamisonii
<ubottu> ljamisonii: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<theadmin> ljamisonii: Go to #winehq for that
<belak> FuneralChris: My card doesn't work with the 185 branch
<bgjsl> but it does not matter how old you are
<FuneralChris> belak, xorg 1.7?
<ljamisonii> ah..alright
<bgjsl> believe me
<FuneralChris> belak, oh
<ljamisonii> thanks ^_^
<theadmin> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bgjsl> anyway welcome to ubuntu chat
<Anonym> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble running sudo make/make install for ieee80211 (and possibly other programs). Here's the error I'm getting:- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dcee779c
<sackboy> How do you change the URI handler in Empathy? Every time I click a link in a message it tries to go to Google Chrome when I don't have Google Chrome installed. I want it to go to Firefox.
<FuneralChris> Leapo, people have booted linux on an playstation portable with 355 mhz
<sackboy> Can anyone help me?
<subito> grawity: it was useless scribus really doesn't support arabic ;d
<e01> bgjsl, what time is it at you
<Leapo> FuneralChris: Good for them, but we're talking desktop OS's here...x86 hardware
<bgjsl> chris yr right ubuntu is ubuntu
<FuneralChris> belak, did you reboot?
<belak> No
<grawity> Anonym: Did you try doing what it says at the very top?
<FuneralChris> belak, rebooting is necessary i think
<bgjsl> now friend 1200 pm
<belak> Yeah, but doesn't it need an xorg.conf for nvidia drivers?
<Anonym> Yes. I still got an error and it's part of what I pasted.
<grawity> Anonym: Ah, didn't notice that part.
<theadmin> Well, anyway, is there a separate support channel for WUBI? Not familiar with this stuff, but want to try at this computer without ruining existing installs.
<grawity> Anonym: Does the thing have ./configure?
<e01> bgjsl, now is clear, you're in new year and drunk :)
<Anonym> No it does not
<Anonym> I tried that too
<e01> friend :)
<FuneralChris> Leapo, windows 7 hardware requirements: 1 GHz 32-bit processor; ubuntu 9.10: 300 MHz x86 processor
<bgjsl> not yet friend but later yes..haha .that is funny
<Leapo> FuneralChris: No...it doesn't...
<Leapo> I've seen it running on processors as slow as 260MHz
<bgjsl> leapo try live cd 9.04
<alabd_> in wifi network how to set key blank ? this kind ? iwconfig wlan0 key "" ?
<llutz> !ot | Leapo FuneralChris take that sh*t elsewere please
<ubottu> Leapo FuneralChris take that sh*t elsewere please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Anonym> It might help to know that I tried to make/make install aircrack-ng in the terminal as well and that didn't work too
<bgjsl> if that problem is fixed then
<FuneralChris> Leapo, so ubuntu would run with 100mhz
<bgjsl> just change it
<sackboy> this is my problem: Happens every time I try to click a link:  http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/787/errortp.png
<FuneralChris> !language | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Leapo> FuneralChris: No reason Win7 wouldn't...
<FuneralChris> Leapo, win7 wouldnt, but, ot :-p
<theadmin> sackboy: You probably got Google Chrome removed and it's your default browser
<Pici> Leapo, FuneralChris:Please take this conversation elsewhere.  #ubuntu is not a discussion channel nor is Windows on-topic either.
<aidin_> hi
<bgjsl> hey e01
<FuneralChris> Pici, look at my last message
<sackboy> theadmin: how do I make Firefox the default?
<itsnotstalking> anyone know where to get a good word list of recent movies the last few years, artists, bands etc... recent young ppl youthenisms
<theadmin> sackboy: Easy way: System->Preferences->Preffered applications
<FiReSTaRT> !ot | itsnotstalking
<ubottu> itsnotstalking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OerHeks> itsnotstalking try google
<e01> bgjsl,
<Anonym> Any ideas?
<itsnotstalking> there all dated and bull lol
<bgjsl> yeah friend
<sackboy> ahh ok thank you admin :)
<e01> bgjsl, where r u from?
<bgjsl> new year is coming up where you live right??
<bgjsl> danish friend
<Anonym> Can't make/make install ieee80211 = can't make ipw2200 driver, can't make driver = can't use aircrack-ng
<Anonym> any ideas?
<obaid> got the build-essentials ?
<Anonym> yes
<obaid> using sudo ?
<Anonym> yup
<Pici> Anonym: ipw2200 is already included with Ubuntu, aircrack-ng is in the repositories as well,.
<obaid> get to the guide again and read again
<obaid> aircrac-ng requires patched ipw2200 drives to inject
<Anonym> is the ipw2200 patched for injection already?
<obaid> try
<e01> bgjsl, danish, that is in north in germany
<Anonym> i'm using 9.10
<bgjsl> e01 have a happy new year 2010
<bgjsl> yeah right friend
<obaid> i use 9.10, and alfa networks adapter drivers of ubuntu works fine
<mka> Anonym, why are you doing this complicated stuff?
<e01> why you are on 12:00pm
<Anonym> I tried it yesterday and couldn't inject
<obaid> he wants to steal nieghboors internet
<bgjsl> because now I am in Venezuela that is why I said that
<Anonym> For educational purposes
<obaid> :P
<Anonym> I'm using my internet connection
<mka> bgjsl, please stay on point
<Anonym> ya know, the one I'm talking to yall on?
<Anonym> lol
<obaid> use google Anonym
<obaid> i am sure u will find many guides there
<obaid> or join aircrack-ng channel
<bgjsl> As I said now I am in Venezuela for job...still on point I guess so
<obaid> check thier website for thier channel, maybe #aircrack-ng
<Anonym> I'll check it out.
<alabd_> in wifi network how to set key blank ? this kind ? iwconfig wlan0 key "" ? and how to set security OPEN ?
<mka> bgjsl, I meant to say don't go off topic
<bgjsl> hi obaid
<obaid> hi bgjsl
<obaid> read man iwconfig alabd_
<bgjsl> just check backtrack
<obaid> bgjsl, me ?
<bgjsl> it is  a good program for that goal
<obaid> tell Anonym
<llutz> alabd_: iwconfig wlanX enc open
<bgjsl> Come on do it friend
<obaid> bgjsl, u tell who ?
<bgjsl> backtrack is a good program with a high performance
<bgjsl> to anonym
<bgjsl> I guess so
<llutz> bgjsl: backtrack isn't a program
<bgjsl> it runs on linux
<alabd_> llutz thanks you  and running udhcpd is enough or it should be configure ?
<obaid> dchclient
<obaid> dhclient
<obaid> dhclient <interface>
<llutz> alabd_: depends on network setup
<bgjsl> backtrack it looks like os better... but that can help him...
<alabd_> for wifi device llutz
<aatish_> hi everyone. am installin a package libiphone-0.9.4 and it says SWIG is not installed. but i had it install by synaptic. please help me out
<alabd_> obaid:  is open and off the same for key in iwconfig ?
<itsnotstalking> alabd, iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid
<llutz> alabd_: yes
<itsnotstalking> unless you use ath0
<terran_> hello, i get this; *** The program 'libtoolize' was not found and is required to initialize build.
<terran_> what package is libtoolize in?
<bgjsl> e01 read private message
<Pici> terran_: libtool
<terran_> Pici: i have libtool installed
<alabd_> llutz:  do you mean after setting parameters  up via iwconfig , just running udhcpd is enough?
<Pici> terran_: /usr/bin/libtoolize is in the libtool package.
<itsnotstalking> or dhclient
<itsnotstalking> or dhcpcd
<e01> bgjsl, i had no privms's
<alabd_> itsnotstalking: without any option ?
<llutz> alabd_: if connected and dhcp is used, it should
<itsnotstalking> yeah, it will do it, but you can specify too
<zachzor> Hey everyone. I can't get my headphones to work on my MacBook 2,1
<zachzor> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<alabd_> no humble mean should not device address be specified for udhcpd
<bgjsl> well friend ..just activate it
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, but your speakers work?
<elpigeondindo> hi all!
<zachzor> Yes, my speakers work, just not my headphones
<elpigeondindo> is there someone can help me for installing ati drivers ? i have some errors
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, umm... are they plugged in?
<bgjsl> hi elpigeondindo
<zachzor> YES! And in the right plug! :D
<alabd_> itsnotstalking:  so you mean udhcpd will setup ip and ... for wifi device automoticlly
<zachzor> They don't appear under sound prefrences either
<Wartorn> is it normal for gnome-settings-daemon to use 400MiB ram? :S
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, your OS doesnt control the headphones or speakers, just the soundc card
<obaid> Wartorn, probably not
<bgjsl> @
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  i never said anything about udhcpd, i said the other 2 will work after you use iwconfig to set the 'rules'
<elpigeondindo> ?erf nobody can help me
<bcj> I think I've found a bug in the mediatomb startup script.
<bgjsl> chris
<bgjsl> are you there??
<iceroot> !bug | bcj
<weikai>  /server irc.revolutiontt.net
<ubottu> bcj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  i just do iwconfig then dhclient, or dhcpcd if i havent started it yet
<obaid> alabd_, you really need to google first before asking
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  yeah there are huge wikis on the subject with all the commands
<totopr> Hi
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  and they explain things better than me
<obaid> Hi totopr
<chinmaya> can any one help me in conky!
<obaid> never used conky
<obaid> chinmaya, whats your problem with conky
<chinmaya> obaid, Its really nice
<obaid> i know
<totopr> I have a problem with audio, I'm running on karmik and it works, but if from grub I select the kernel 2.6.28 it do not work,
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I'm trying to set up a local repository for Karmic in my office, and it's giving me some issues. Is anybody out there familiar with this process?
<alabd_> thank you then what will happen if 2 device are enabled  , will dhcpcd setup for both ?
<totopr> I need to use that version because of my usb modem that do not work with koala,
<JosueArevalo2> \msg roto2 hola
<Guest57828> :(
<zachzor> My headphones work(ed) in 9.04
<obaid> alabd_, specify interface for dhclient
<chinmaya> ya... when i tried to use widgets it is giving me the following error "calling a null value"
<mka> totopr, which kernel are you using now?
<obaid> $ dhclient <interface>
<chinmaya> obaid, ya... when i tried to use widgets it is giving me the following error "calling a null value"
<totopr> 2.6.28-16
<alabd_> obaid: thank you
<belak> How can I set firefox as my default browser in kubuntu?
<mka> totopr, is it the one that works?
<obaid> i will be happy if you google and read first, alabd_
<totopr> no, is the one that works except for the audio
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, if your speakers work your sound card is working
<itsnotstalking> you dont need to install headphones :S
<obaid> zachzor, just plug it
<itsnotstalking> lol
<chinmaya> obaid, ya... when i tried to use widgets it is giving me the following error "calling a null value"
<totopr> with this kernel instead 2.6.31-16 the audio works but the usb doesn't
<totopr> the modem I mean
<zachzor> It doesn't work for some reason!
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, alsamixer?
<alabd_> obaid:  itsnotstalking iwconfig wlan0 key off =  iwconfig wlan0 key open   ???
<obaid> chinmaya, i never configured conky b4, but i am sure you can solve it if you spend sometime on google
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, maybe your volume got turned down
<zachzor> Nope, I already looked into that too
<obaid> alabd_, please use network manager applet in the application tray
<mka> totopr, I hardly see when you have replied
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid <----- for open
<Supersaiyan_IV> chinmaya, how would you like your conky to look like?
<Supersaiyan_IV> chinmaya, i could give you my script
<Dr_Willis> chinmaya:  proberly some mistake in the conky config.  ch3eck the conky homepage/other configs and learn how its configured. You can spend days tweaking that program
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, that works for me on open networks
<Dr_Willis> chinmaya:  My conky configs --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<chinmaya> obaid, i tried but failed...... i think i should try once more... i'll do
<jackjeebs> does anybody have experience with voice recognition?
<Dr_Willis> chinmaya:  with conky - i find it best to start with simple configs, and examples and just build up your own.
<mka> totopr, anyway, you are not clear. please summarise like kernel version A: audio + usb works, and version B: no audio, no usb (for example
<osvaldo_> oi
<totopr> mka: with this kernel 2.6.31-16 everything works, except the usb modem (bug 469881), while with 2.6.28-16 everything works, except the audio
<bullgard> [Karmic] gnome-volume-control-applet > »Sound Preferences« window > 'Choose an alert sound:' is asserted to Name=Default, Type=From theme. How can I determine what file (name?) will be  played if an alert occurs?
<chinmaya> Dr_Willis, thanx
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, are you sure they work? maybe they broke, or wait, try plugging them in the other holes
<osvaldo_> ola
<alabd_> itsnotstalking: you mean with setting essid , security will be open ?
<itsnotstalking> zachzor, you know the one im talking about
<zachzor> I've actually tried multipul headphones, and they all give me the same results
<zachzor> and yes I do
<mka> 2.6.28-16 is older, totopr
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  essid is your network name
<osvaldo_> oiiiiiiiii
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  iwlist wlan0 scan, look for you network, its will have a essid
<mka> totopr, why do you still want to use it, if I were you i'd uninstall it
<Supersaiyan_IV> chinmaya, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c80c313
<alabd_> itsnotstalking:  what do humble ask ?
<itsnotstalking> alabd_,  iwlist scan
<alabd_>   itsnotstalking iwconfig wlan0 key off =  iwconfig wlan0 key open   ???
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, iwconfig wlan0 essid youressid <----- for open
<Supersaiyan_IV> chinmaya, that script dynamically shows wifi and ethernet depending on if tey have an ip assigned
<mka> totopr, what usb modem are you using?
<totopr> mka: I need to use it because my usb modem do not work with the 2.6.31-16, see bug 469881
<alabd_> how about for set key blank ? itsnotstalking
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, thats all i do for my open network man, i never do that key = off stuff
<totopr> mka: usb robotics 8500
<mka> totopr, I am sorry I don't know anything about that bug, a link would be great
<natewiebe13> is there a way to revert the changes that were made by a ppa without having to find each package and force version?
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, are you using encryption
<totopr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/469881
<alabd_> itsnotstalking:  not
<chinmaya> Dr_Willis, my problem comes when i use that widgets in my custom scripts but works well with some widgets in downloaded scripts!
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, then you just specify the essid, no keys required
<obaid> alabd_, RTFM
<alabd_> itsnotstalking: thank you so this is not required iwconfig wlan0 key off
<jluc> quit
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, i gave you the command twice
<totopr> mka: with the old kernel version, that should be the one used by jaunty, is it possible to configure audio in a karmik distr?
<chinmaya> Dr_Willis, would u mind sending me that file again!
<mka> totopr, what audio are you talking about?
<aatish_> please everyone help me out http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3c7ade56
<totopr> I'm not able to hear anything
<mka> totopr, audio works in karmic
<alabd_> thank you itsnotstalking
<aatish_> cant get it install
<totopr> yes, it works
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, np, you got it?
<chinmaya> Dr_Willis, would u mind sending me that file again!
<mka> totopr, I am confused. I don't think we understand one another
<mka> aatish_, what is that? please introduce it
<totopr> mka, it doesn't with  2.6.28-16, that is the version which usb works perfctly
<alabd_> itsnotstalking:  to share internet between 2 pc , should  those steps be done on each side  ?
<itsnotstalking> well each computer has to connect to the router that way yes
<mka> totopr, ok, you either fix audio on that kernel or fix usb modem on the newer kernel
<aatish_> mka: am trying to install a package named libiphone-0.9.4. when i enter the "make" command. it say zat swig is not install even if i installed it from synaptics...
<alabd_> no humble mean on each side essid and other parameter should be setup  yes ? one is getway another is client
<mka> totopr, since you have shown preference to usb modem than audio then fix the audio on the older kernel
<erUSUL> aatish_: you have to install de -dev version of swig
<acrobat> can someone link me to ubuntu torrent pls?
<aatish_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3c7ade56
<acrobat> i can't find it
<acrobat> 32bit ubuntu pls
<erUSUL> !torrents
<Pici> !torrents | acrobat
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ubottu> acrobat: please see above
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, your network essid doesnt change unless you change it from your router 'control panel'
<totopr> mka, I'm sorry, try to summarize, with karmik (kernel 2.6.31-16) the audio works, but the usb doesn't. With karmik (old kernel 2.6.28-16) the usb works and the audio doesn't. I would configure audio with this configuration -> karmik + kernel 2.6.28-16
<mka> aatish_, have you ./configured ?
<totopr> mka, so how to configure audio?
<mka> totopr, post the error messages that you receivew
<aatish_> mka: yes i did ./configured?
<aatish_> mks: i cant find the dev package for swig
<mka> totopr, for example play a song on terminal with "play" or "mplayer" and see the messages, or run totem or rhythmbox on terminal
<totopr> I don't have any, sound preference is not showing me any device to configure
<belak> Is there a way to set firefox as my default browser (not konqueror) in kubuntu?
<mka> aatish_, did ./configure execute with no errors?
<ALLZ> is there any script to automatically wake up ubuntu from hibernation at a specific time
<itsnotstalking> ubottu, talk dirty to me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluebaron> itsnotstalking, we should install a turing test program into ubottu
<aatish_> mka: yes. here is the result http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3bd37b19
<itsnotstalking> she won't pass
<alabd_> itsnotstalking: http://www.pastie.org/762616
<itsnotstalking> it would take a male computer to pass the turing test!!
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, thats just what happens when you connect to a network with infinite leases time
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, i think
<itsnotstalking> alabd_, your internet should still work
<mka> aatish_, where did you get this source code?
<alabd_> no ip is not set for device in ifconfig list
<BlackFate_> alabd_, what device?
<iSpoof> hi friendz i have a disk with 3 primary partitions and a 4th extended partition holding my ubuntu filesystem and the swap. I've benn left with some 300GB unallocated but GParted live doesn't seem to be able to partitionate this space (sth regarding the 4 partition limit). How can I set this unallocated as a logical partition on my extended linux part? thanks in advance
<alabd_> BlackFate_: wifi device
<mka> aatish_, SWIG is supposed to come integrated with your source code
<aatish_> mka: http://cloud.github.com/downloads/MattColyer/libiphone/libiphone-0.9.5.tar.bz2?
<BlackFate_> alabd_, you just need to connect to a wireless with network manager
<meowsus> Looking to set up my TCP/IP to static instead of dhcp. Should i download Network-Manager or is there another suggestion for what i should do?
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, lemme try again. I am able to retrieve only portions of my internal ubuntu mirror. I can get *EVERYTHING* from karmic-security, but running an aptitude update shows that I am not able to get to my "karmic main restricted" repository, though it's in the proper place.
<alabd_> BlackFate_: no it's required to i be set with dhcp
<_UsUrPeR_> let me pastebin the actual error
<chazco> Hi, whats the correct way to fsck an external drive?
<karlpinc> iSpoof: One of the partitions must be an extended partition.  You can then create additional partitions ("inside" the extended partition).
<mrwes> meowsus: are you behind a router? If so, most routers allow you to statically assign IPs
<BlackFate_> alabd_, wlan0?
<alabd_> BlackFate_: for example wlan0
<iSpoof> karlpinc: that's exactly what i need but i dont see how from inside GParted
<BlackFate_> alabd_, sudo dhclient wlan0
<_UsUrPeR_> here we go: http://pastebin.com/m31d9c908
<meowsus> mrwes, if i'm not mistaken the jumps are: Internet, Switch, Switch, Firewall, Switch, Switch, my machine.
<iSpoof> nor even in the karmic dism utility
<iSpoof> disk
<_UsUrPeR_> notice how everything seems to work *EXCEPT* for karmic main
<_UsUrPeR_> which is confusing the hell outta me :P
<ProgressivPirate> what's a good software frontend for an ubuntu media center?
<karlpinc> iSpoof: Sorry, can't help with gparted.  I always work at the commandline.
<ProgressivPirate> something that can replace the desktop
<alabd_> BlackFate_:  the same http://www.pastie.org/762616
<meowsus> mrwes, i read a few things. One said NetworkManger should be used, one said to remove NM and edit a conf file...
<totopr> mka, ** (rhythmbox:3891): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<sigger> I'm trying to cp -a from an NFS mount.  All attributes are copied correctly except the user is always set to the copying user.  How can I preserve user too?
<iSpoof> karlpinc: some easy-to-follow guide on how to plz? i've never partitioned from commandline before
<karlpinc> sigger: You must be root.
<mrwes> meowsus: try this howto: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<sigger> karlpinc: that won't set all the user to root?
<karlpinc> sigger: Not with -a.
<itsnotstalking> iSpoof, fdisk -l, and then m for menu
<BlackFate_> alabd_, try with static
<sigger> karlpinc: thx. off to try
<iSpoof> good, ill give a try
<itsnotstalking> iSpoof, its the same as a ui but you type it instead
<karlpinc> iSpoof: Or read the man page, or I bet there's good docs at gnu.org for parted (which I think is where that comes from.)
<alabd_> BlackFate_:  ok  this way ?ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1 up
<sigger> karlpinc: ehh, by root you mean sudo, right?  since I don't recall that you can get root in ubuntu
<karlpinc> sigger: sudo gets you root.
<iSpoof> fdisk or parted?
<BlackFate_> alabd_, is this the pc ip? if yes what's the router ip?
<sigger> karlpinc: k cool thx
<itsnotstalking> karlpinc, sudo gets your mom
<karlpinc> sigger: (I'm not an ubuntu guy so I couldn't say how, but I'm sure there's ways to change it.
<alabd_> wait BlackFate_ some Mins
<karlpinc> sigger: You could always "sudo bash" or even better "sudo su -".
<mrwes> meowsus: you alive brutha?
<karlpinc> iSpoof: I tend to use fdisk out of habit.  cfdisk is better. and parted is supposed to be really good.
<mrwes> heh
<pauljw> sigger, try 'man cp'  for info on the command.  looks like you want -p to preserve
<itsnotstalking> karlpinc, i dont use ubuntu either, the irc is just more fun
<mka> totopr, this is just a warning according to http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg372104.html
<karlpinc> itsnotstalking: I've actually an ubuntu question I've not get gotten round to asking.
<iSpoof> i see i have plenty of options, ill start reading and i hope some of them will work 4 me. cheers!
<sal_> !ot | itsnotstalking is for ubuntu support - go home
<ubottu> itsnotstalking is for ubuntu support - go home: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mka> totopr, when you play a song with rhythmbox does rhythmbox appear to be playing the song, that is, does the progress bar moves?
<karlpinc> iSpoof: Nothing wrong with gparted either.  You could also check wikipedia for partition just to get up to speed.
<meowsus> mrwes, no, i havent. i'll look it up
<totopr> mka, in Sound Preferences it do not show me any device, is it correct?
<itsnotstalking> sal_, ubottu shut it
<b_> j #ubuntu
<mka> totopr, can you give me a screenshot of what you are seeing?
<b_> hehe
<trism> !rootshell | sigger, karlpinc
<ubottu> sigger, karlpinc: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
 * meowsus just realized that brutha != burtha
<meowsus> mrwes, i'll try this out. Be back in a sec.
<invisime> when I reboot my server while the external harddrive is plugged in, it freezes on the manufacturers logo (it never gets to grub). the harddrive doesn't have any bootable partitions, and the computer boots fine when the harddrive is not plugged in. how can I diagnose/fix this problem?
<totopr> mka, yes rhythmbox seems playing, the bar moves
<Guest19516> hello, I have two computers NATting at the same IP address, how can I diable host verification when doing ssh to them?
<mka> totopr, can you type alsamixer on terminal
<ProgressivPirate> what's a good software frontend for an ubuntu media center? something that can replace the desktop
<karlpinc> I've seen comments on the web that 9.10 is not as bug-free as other debian releases and that it's "a better option to wait a few months after it comes out before installing".  This does not make sense to me.  Once 9.10 comes out it's out and doesn't change until the next release, right?  Or are there point releases that fix problems along the way?
<totopr> mka, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<dubstar_04> can anyone help me with dvd drive issues?
<karlpinc> ubotto: YMMV.  If I've a bunch of administering to do I want a shell to work from.  If it's just one command then sudo's fine.  I tend to avoid it because I don't need the logs, but I can see where it'd be handy.
<Pici> karlpinc: ubottu is our channel bot.
<invisime> !anyone | dubstar_04
<ubottu> dubstar_04: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meowsus> mrwes, thats weird, the only entries in /etc/network/interfaces are for my loopback device. eth0 is not there...
<karlpinc> Pici: Ah, so I should have addressed that to trism then.  Thanks.
<itsnotstalking> karlpinc, LOL, he's kinda a jerk too eh?
<dubstar_04> Ok, I am having problems with dvds especially once the drive had been idle for a while
<dubstar_04> the disc continuously spins up and stalls
<meowsus> mrwes, i feel like it should be there... i mean, eth0 is how i'm talking to you now... haha
<sunil1> how to play music on my pc
<mka> totopr, you must follow this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1094196 , try this "lspci | grep -i audio" and then "aplay -l" and paste the output here
<karlpinc> dubstar_04: That has a hardware problem feeling to it.  Is the problem only in Ubuntu?
<meowsus> !staticip | meowsus
<sunil1> what are the required softwares to play music on my pc
<karlpinc> dubstar_04: Have you tried blowing the dust out? (gently)
<dubstar_04> karlpinc: i though that, I have tried a number of drives, with the same effect on all. I only use ubuntu (mainly for mythtv)
<totopr> mka, lspci | grep -i audio->
<totopr> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<totopr> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<alabd_> BlackFate_: From 192.168.3.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<totopr> aplay -l -> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<FloodBot3> totopr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<totopr> ops
<totopr> sorry
<karlpinc> So, are there updates to ubuntu releases or just the next release?  Where do I rtfm?
<trism> karlpinc: didn't mean anything by it, you just seemed to be looking for the ubuntu way of getting a root shell, and I remembered the command was at the end of the factoid
<karlpinc> trism: No worries.
<sal_> karlpinc, if you dont use ubuntu, why are you here?
<totopr> mka, the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/349609/
<karlpinc> sal_: Because I'm downloading a CD right now, but am wondering whether to use a LTS or not.
<meowsus> !dhcp | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus, please see my private message
<sal_> karlpinc, LTS just has longer support life.  Ubuntu releases have regular updates, weekly:ish
<karlpinc> sal_: Its for a friend.  I generally use debian or openbsd, but see no reason not to know something about ubuntu.
<karlpinc> sal_: Thanks.  That's what I wanted to know.
<sunil1> what are the required softwares to play music on my pc??????
<sal_> karlpinc, update mngr in the main menu
<wertwert1984> hi please help i'm tring to compile redbutton browser on ubuntu 9.10 but what ever i try i get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [rb-browser] Error 1
<wertwert1984> and this is the full commandline output http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m318a5318
<mka> totopr, read that thread on that link I gave you, I don't think it is worth working hard tweaking stuff that is due to a fault of an old kernel
<karlpinc> sal_: Is it just security fixes that are put in place or are there bugfixes as well?
<sunil1> what are the required softwares to play music on my pc
<totopr> mka, you're right, I'm reading, thx for you patience
<karlpinc> sal_: I've a aptitude script I run on debian with cron that I'm sure would work on ubuntu as well.  I just put on hold all the packages I don't want updated.
<sal_> karlpinc, everything
<mka> totopr, no prob
<karlpinc> sunil1: The packages are categorized.  I don't know how to search in the GUI but I'm sure there's a way to look for all the audio packages.  (I'm not an audio guy.)
<bobobob> is there a way to restore the nvidia-glx-185 default settings?  I can login in low graphics mode, but not while using the glx.  I figure if I reconfigure it to defaults, life will be good?
<karlpinc> sal_: That's helpful.  Thanks.
<sal_> karlpinc, your aptitude script should work the same
<sunil1> where can i find a guide??????
<karlpinc> sunil1: I'm sure that if you can't get a good answer here the manual at ubuntu.com will tell you how to search for audio packages.
<bobobob> dpkg --force --configure doesn't seem to do anything.
<mka> sunil1, gstreamer plugins (good, bad, ugly), ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dubstar_04> anyone have any experience of dvd drives in ubuntu?
<karlpinc> dubstar_04: Are all the drives the same make/model?
<invisime> when I reboot my server while the external harddrive is plugged in, it freezes on the manufacturers logo (it never gets to grub). the harddrive doesn't have any bootable partitions, and the computer boots fine when the harddrive is not plugged in. how can I diagnose/fix this problem?
<iSpoof> in gnu parted, how can i see the amount of unallocated space? "print" list current partitions for me, but i need the number where /dev/sda ends
<blackest_knight> is there an issue starting timidity or tuxguitar remotely via ssh ?
<karlpinc> invisime: If it never gets to grub then it's a bios issue.
<sunil1> may i know how to install Flash player on my pc???????
<karlpinc> invisime: check the boot order.
<bakarat> i'm using an nvidia card, and using "nvidia-settings", if i connect Monitor1 via HDMI, it works, if i switch the HDMI to Monitor2 (nvidia at this point still indicates the old monitor by name), it works on the new monitor as well. If i let nvidia "detect" the new monitor (it recognized the brand and everything), then suddenly the HDMI connection is dead, any ideas?
<invisime> karlpinc: I should turn off booting from usb, maybe?
<dubstar_04> karlpinc: no i have tried some old dvd only and i bought a new lite on drive
<karlpinc> iSpoof: You should be able to tell it "make me a new partiton" and it should figure out where to start.  (But I don't know how.)
<mka> sunil1, there is an excellent multimedia howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<blackest_knight> sunil1 if you go to youtube it will ask to search for plugin agree and it will do it for you
<karlpinc> invisime: yes, or change it so it boots off of the internal drive first.  Or something like that.
<invisime> karlpinc: thanks, I'll check it out.
<iSpoof> i know where to start, but no where to end. is there a wildcard to tell use all available space or something like that?
<karlpinc> iSpoof: fdisk and cfdisk default to using all the available space.  Dunno about parted but I'd guess it does too.
<xtjacob> does anyone know why virtualbox freezes the computer with hardware virtualization enabled?
<iSpoof> going to cfdisk
<blackest_knight> xtjacob: it does ?
 * karlpinc keeps thinking he should use parted, but never actually does.
<rivers> Hi. I'm trying to set the resolution on an external monitor and the resolition is not available for selection in the display preferences configuration utility. Any ideas on how I can force it to allow a higher resoluton (the native of the panel is 1920x1080 but its only giving me up to 1650x1050)
<blackest_knight> gparted is easier if you have a desktop
<bullgard> [Karmic] gnome-volume-control-applet > »Sound Preferences« window > 'Choose an alert sound:' is asserted to Name=Default, Type=From theme. How can I determine what file (name?) will be  played if an alert occurs?
<xtjacob> blackest_knight: yes, on vista when the desktop starts to load, and it froze halfway through install debian. I have an acer aspire 4530
<karlpinc> blackest_knight: He started with gparted but couldn't figure it out.  (and nobody helped.)
<mka> iSpoof, are you partitioning or resizing partitions?
<jianan> em?
<wertwert1984> hi please help i'm tring to compile redbutton browser on ubuntu 9.10 but what ever i try i get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [rb-browser] Error 1
<blackest_knight> wertwert1984:  if i was you i would google the error message
<iSpoof> mka: i have 3 primary being using by windows, and an extended where my ubuntu and swap sits. In add, i have a huge unpartitioned, unallocated space, i need to put this in another logical drive inside the extended linux partition
<blackest_knight> iSpoof:  do you want help using gparted
<wertwert1984> i did i didnt find anything helpful
<iSpoof> gparted livecd doesn't allow me to create a fifth partition
<wertwert1984> this was my last resorte
<mka> iSpoof, you GParted my friend, go away from cfdisk and fdisk
<sunil1> how to watch videos on you tube.????
<trism> bullgard: I believe those sounds should be under /usr/share/sounds
<iSpoof> and i couldnt find how to put the unallocated as a logical partition inside the xtended
<mka> iSpoof, *use*
<blackest_knight> iSpoof: if you start gparted you can select the outer extended  partition and drag the side over the empty space to resize it
<Jamed> sunil1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mka> iSpoof, please use gparted, you can visualize the layout graphically and drag partitions interactively
<iSpoof> ok ill give it a second try, gimme a min to reboot
<blackest_knight> gparted is really smart you can even copy and paste a partition
<mka> blackest_knight, for real? can you copy and paste?
<blackest_knight> mka:  surprisingly yes
<mka> blackest_knight, wow
<blackest_knight> want to copy an install to a bigger drive copy paste and resize
<mka> iSpoof, before you go
<iSpoof> yes?
<meowsus> I have 3 ntfs partitions that i'm trying to Label. Two have labels already, but my windows system partition is seemingly unlabelable. Any ideas?
<blackest_knight> its very good for virtualbox when you fill the partition
<mka> iSpoof, you cannot create the fifth primary partitio9n
<sunil1> how to execute and run java programs?????
<blackest_knight> meowsus: relabel it in windows
<meowsus> blackest_knight, GENIUS
 * meowsus slaps face
<iSpoof> mka: no, i just want to use the unallocated space, could be as a logical partition
<mka> iSpoof, if that unallocated space is outside the extended partition, then resize the extended partition to engulf that unallocated space
<sunil1> how to execute and run java programs?????
<Jamed> sunil1: usually a double click on the program should work, if not run "java <path to program>"
<mka> iSpoof, ok, you can go
<bullgard> trism: In /usr/share/sounds/alsa/ I only find 8 test sounds but no event sounds.
<Jamed> !java | sunil1 see also this
<ubottu> sunil1 see also this: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<alankila> or java -jar foobar.jar, as it may be...
<trism> bullgard: if you're using the default sound theme on karmic, it should be /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<sunil1> how to install eclipse?????
<iSpoof> applying, fingers crossed
<alankila> sunil1: download the binary package from www.eclipse.org, tar xvzf eclipse...tar.gz, cd eclipse...; ./eclipse
<wertwert1984> can someone please look at this and tell me what  can be done to solve it
<blackest_knight> sunil1:  you might get on better with netbeanz
<alankila> I recommend against the karmic packaged eclipse: according to my tests, the packaged eclipse is broken.
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m318a5318
<PrototypeX29A> hi, i am trying to get wlan running with some older notebook. "sudo lshw -C network" gives me some output like "-network DISABLED" and then some entries which hint that the disable device is indeed the wlan interface. What does it mean? Is there a driver missing?
<bakarat> can i somehow trick the nvidia panel into thinking there is another monitor attached then there actually is?
<sunil1> then tell me how to install netbeanz
<iSpoof> so ubuntu karmic, beyond the new ext4, can read/write ntfs with no trouble??
<djuggler> I've added mysql php and apache to my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop version. Now I need php to be able to send an email. Where do I go to confirm that I've got smtp configured for this box?
<blackest_knight> wertwert1984: you might need the dev package of something i assume you have installed build-essential
<Dr_Willis> iSpoof:  ntfs support has been r/w for some time now  in most disrtos.
<converge> there iss somee programm to controll rc.d scripts using gnome ?
<bullgard> trism: Yes. --  But for example '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg' produces a terrible sound. What test program is better suited to play an .ogg file?
<aendruk> Is it possible to specify redundant deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list so that if the first server is unavailable it tries the next mirror?
<iSpoof> Dr_Willis: can i do sth to automount a ntfs partition on boot?
<converge> ---> there iss somee programm to controll rc.d scripts using gnome ?
<sunil1> how to install netbeanz???????
<converge> sunil, install jdk after netbeans
<iSpoof> btw mka: everything seems to be working superfine!
<blackest_knight> bakarat:  any monitor you can jumper some of the pins on the external vga port ( i made a dongle for this osx needed it )
<trism> bullgard: I was just using audacious to play them, sounded like the correct files to me
<iSpoof> thanks for the advice with gparted
<Dr_Willis> iSpoof:  yes. Just make a /etc/fstab entry for it
<iSpoof> long time regarding this utility as sacred when it comes to disk management
<paschu> HEY GUYS! Somehow the cardreader is not workin, i has netbook
<sunil1> how to install jdk????
<wertwert1984> yes i have and the dev packs that are needed by it
<converge> sunil, aptitude
<matelot> ? hi how to find out if firewall is up and running ? (9.04)
<converge> sunil, got it?
<paschu> HEY GUYS! Somehow the cardreader is not workin, i has netbook
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, did the rest of your output indicate a chipset?
<fahadsadah> aschu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blackest_knight> paschu:  which netbook
<Slyar_> why I can't lock screen?
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: no, it did not
<paschu> blackest_knight, acer aspire one a 150
<iSpoof> Dr_Willis: where can i find the UUID for my ntfs partition?
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: maybe wlan and lan do belong to the same chipset, and only the wlan part is disabled
<Slyar_> I knocked the lock screen button,but nothing happened
<blackest_knight> paschu: ok its A BIT COMPLICATED which bios do you have ?
<belak> What package is replaygain in?
<paschu> blackest_knight, How do i fucking know
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, pastebin output?
<Pici> paschu: Please mind your language here.
<blackest_knight> paschu:  it shows the version when you boot
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: i don't have an internet connection with the computer right now
<paschu> blackest_knight, i dont know
<sal_> paschu, family channel '-)
<matelot> guess he's pissed off lol
<skilltik> asd
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, what is the device mnfctr?
<skilltik> hoalaa
<blackest_knight> paschu:  essentially the card readers will work if they have a card in them at boot, if you upgrade the bios the left one will work as you insert a card with the right one you need to add a boot option to grub
<Slyar_> ...
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: the vendor of the Ethernet interface is via
<muhammad_> hi all,
<matelot> ? hi how to find out if firewall is up and running ? (9.04)
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | iSpoof
<skilltik> hello moto
<ubottu> iSpoof: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<blackest_knight> I spent months getting my cardreaders working perfectly on my aspire one
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem with gnome-games glchess it doesn't show up in the display?
<the_dark_warrio> My Ubuntu Karmic is not able to find my LG cellphone on Bluetooth. I've checked and rechecked the Visibility of the phone and everything seems to be correctly configured. Any hints?
<HBX> IPTABLES IS A PAIN IN THE ASS!!!
<the_dark_warrio> I guess in Jaunty it worked
<grigric> hello every body :)
<blackest_knight> HBX a useful pain in the ass
<trism> belak: looks like either, libreplaygain1 or libreplaygain-dev (if you need the headers)
<HBX> yea
<nvme> will i be  able to run DRBL server on ubuntu 9.10 server ?
<iSpoof> thanks ubottu
<belak> trism: i need it for soundkonverter
<Xfact> I am facing version problems in Ubuntu 8.04 lts, anybody can help me? details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349617/
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, your output should have: description: Network controller #and:    product:   #what is detailed here?
<bullgard> trism: My Audacious does not play these files correctly. For example /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg. The sound is interrupted heavily.
<belak> Xfact: the Vuze updater thing doesn't work with ubuntu, I think... it might be easier to install it in /opt... and add the menu stuff yourself
<blackest_knight> Xfact: maybe upgrade your install ...
<Xfact> ﻿belak: that means latest version replacement is possible...
<omar> hi?
<omar> and one here?
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  or install vuze as a user and just run it as that user.. that way the user can update their own files as nee\ded.
<Xfact> ﻿blackest_knight:  Actually I do not want to upgrade from LTS version until the next LTS releases ...
<PrototypeX29A> sal: the -network output states description: Ethernet interface and product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]. The *-network DISABLED entry only states description: Ethernet interface
<Loki> Salutations !
<omar> i need help with
<omar> ttf corefonts installer 3.0
<omar> it keeps searrching for a andale123.exe file <,<
<Xfact> ﻿Dr_Willis: how to run it as user...?
<omar> and at the end it just gives an error
<trism> bullgard: that's odd, most things on ubuntu should play ogg fine, the bell.ogg is only half a second long, which is why it may sound odd
<omar> help meh plz
<grigric> hello
<Loki> Salutations !
<grigric> hello loki
<wertwert1984> blackest_knight: i have installed all the dev packs the internet said it needed but still the same error
<omar> heyyyY!
<Loki> Salutations !
<omar> can i get help?
<grigric> what is your problem ?
<omar> when i tyry installing ttf core fonts installer
<omar> it searches for a andale123.exe
<omar> and it fails
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, you are trying to set up wired or wifi?  is this a new install?
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  you could go download the pacakge/installer from the vuze homepage. and run the installer as a user. it proberly can install to /home/user/SomeSubDir
<grigric> sorry, I doesn't use it
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<omar> grigric it doesnt use wat?
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<FloodBot3> Nepomuceno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n_nick> Can i run Ubuntu 9.10 on P4 1gb ram P4i45GV Mobo ?
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<Nepomuceno> v
<bullgard> trism: '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/phone-incoming-call.ogg; Playing raw data '/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/phone-incoming-call.ogg' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono' Produces a terrible noise which is not recognizable as an incoming call sound. What does ist mean that it is playing 'raw data'?
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<Nepomuceno> nabo rabo picha polla tranca pija verga xorra cola porra pito mango pilila minga cipote carajo
<FloodBot3> Nepomuceno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> n_nick:  yes that should work
<omar> help m,e plis
<omar> help
<blackest_knight> omar add medibuntu to your install in fact sudo apt-get install medibuntu
<omar> help
<omar> help
<Pici> omar: stop
<FloodBot3> omar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> omar: Please be patient.
<omar> can some one help?
<fiber> hello.... I am creating a folder on my ubuntu box (/share) so that all users can share data.  The folder is a samba mount and people will be logging in from mac and windows.  I was wondering if there was an easy way to automatically chown the data in it to be in :sambashare or somehow make it so when user a puts data in it with permissions a:a other users can still read it
<Dr_Willis> omar:  i imagine most of us now have you on ignore after that 'help me flood'
<omar> :(
<fiber> Dr_Willis: i sure put him on ignore
<fiber> :)
<Dr_Willis> omar:  and blackest_knight  gave you a suggestion
<omar> that dude floded more than me
<innagaddadavida> I missed the flood. I feel left out
<Pici> omar: I am looking into the issue, please be patient.
<fiber> innagaddadavida: you didn't miss much
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: it is a new install and i am going to install wifi, wired is working (except that i don't have a wire right now)
<omar> can u like private message me its going to be easier for me
<belak> Is there a way to make qt3 apps look like my qt4 apps?
<fiber> bullgard: if i'm correct, aplay only plays raw wav files... you need something that plays ogg's to play that
<hamz1aatova1> can i disable one account at evulution?
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, this will be easiest if you do this while wired .. fyi
<djuggler> when I look in synaptic package manager for sendmail I get: sendmail, sendmail-base, sendmail-bin, sendmail-cf, sendmail-doc, sendmail-mda   If I want the webserver to be able to simply send an email, do I only install "sendmail" and nothing with a dash?
<belak> bullgard: oggdec -o - <filename> | aplay might work
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, the ethernet is your wired, not the wifi.  so if not wire, it will show network disconnected
<fiber> belak: yea, that should do it
<omar> help
<Pici> omar: What is the exact error that you are getting?
<omar> can u private messaage me?
<blakkheim> omar is now ignored
<bullgard> belak: Let me try.
<omar> no dont ignore me plis
<Pici> omar: Is there a reason you cannot tell me in channel?
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: so presumably there is no wifi driver found at all
<omar> cause of the flood bot
<omar> i dont wane get banned
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, try lspci -v
<omar> and i need help ;(
<djuggler> then ask a question
<Pici> omar: Please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com to paste the error messages
<fiber> blakkheim: i didn't realize omar was still in this channel
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, goto the bottom of the output to find the section 'network controller'
<belak> bullgard: you'll need the vorbis-tools package for oggdec
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, did you try enabling the hardware driver in the menu?
<benpro> [あけましておめでとう] Akemashite omedetō - Happy New Year !
<djuggler> btw, got my question answered. Selecting "sendmail" also selects the others.
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: which menu?
<raptor> hi
<sinthetek> for some reason i cannot get my atheros to connect with ath5k in karmic anymore. It was working fine for a while and then about 2 weeks ago it just quit
<fiber> So, let me try to reduce my question a bit.... is there any way to make it so the permissions of one folder is different than others?  I just want the umask to be 777 in only one folder or alternatively make the group always be sambashare.
<iSpoof> i've just added the following line to /etc/fstab: " UUID=33068D182B05C57B     /dev/sda7     ntfs     defaults      0       2 " and reboot, but the partition failed to automount. Whats wrong?
<Louve> Super des anglais \o/
<blakkheim> sinthetek: try madwifi, i find it to be much better than ath5k
<raptor> i am from russia
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, goto System/Admin/hardware drivers
<rsp> http://ratplanet.0catch.com/homeralarmed.gif
<blackest_knight> sinthetek: maybe you have a new kernel installed
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: lspci did not list anything which looks like wifi
<omar> ok i posted
<sinthetek> the interface is still in ifconfig and iwconfig but if i try to set them manually they don't stick
<Pici> omar: I need the url
<omar> its like that when im installing that it goes like to a broken site and cand download that file
<omar> and i was tryint to install wine
<sinthetek> blakkheim that is what we used to use but hwen ubuntu switched to ath5k i assumed there was a reason so i wanted to try to stick with it
<sinthetek> if i can't get it working again, though, madwifi is exactly where i intend to return :P
<bullgard> belak: This works all right. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<blakkheim> sinthetek: ok, suit yourself. i have ath5k blacklisted and use madwifi with no problems. :/
<omar> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f12aed8d7
<omar> is that the url?
<belak> bullgard: no problem
<blackest_knight> sinthetek:  are you fully updated apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<sinthetek> blackest_knight i sorta thought if that were the case ubuntu would automatically update any modules that go with it
<silare> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<silare> !kubuntu | silare
<ubottu> silare, please see my private message
<isabusl> hello8-)
<isabusl> Ubuntu 9.10 ;-)
<sinthetek> blackest_knight yeah, first and last thingl i tried :P
<blackest_knight> sinthetek:  sometimes it doesnt go that easy
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: i only find proprietary drivers for nvidia and modem
<sinthetek> hrmph, well maybe i just will head back to madwifi then as blakkheim suggested
<Pici> omar: Are you able to connect to the internet from that computer?
<omar> yes
<omar> im currently talking to u from this computer
<Trijntje> whats the flashing ubuntu sign called that you see after grub while booting?
<blackest_knight> sinthetek:  googling your problem might help
<sinthetek> just wanted to put in erm... what's it called? "due effort" into determining what's wrong etc
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: would i see more drivers if i were contected to the internet?
<sinthetek> blackest_knight you mean that 2nd thing i tried? :P
<e01> how can i install libsdl_gfx with 9.10
<omar> and i have another like programs that use internet that im using now like pidgin etc...
<sal_> PrototypeX29A, not necessarily.  what is your wifi hardware?
<sinthetek> (still in the process of trying)*
<blackest_knight> sinthetek:  you would be surprised how many people bypass the google option
<Trijntje> whats the flashing ubuntu sign called that you see after grub while booting?
<weechat2> HI
<sinthetek> blackest_knight true true... :)
<subito> how can i watch quicktime videos on internet using firefox?
<blackest_knight> sinthetek:  like the guy with an aspireone and card reader issues googling it would get him the answer i wrote it on the aspireone pages
<jason> anybody running WICD as their wireless manager? Curious if its better than the default network manager.
<sinthetek> welp, thanks for the suggestions, folks, i'll doublecheck timestamps on modules and kernel
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: i don't know. I will try it later again, when i have internet
<Cyber_Akuma> Trijntje: a splash screen?
<blakkheim> jason: it is, by far
<PrototypeX29A> sal_: thanks for your help
<sinthetek> maybe rebuild driver just for kicks just in case
<sinthetek> and continue googling
<jason> blakkheim - have you used it for a long time?
<blakkheim> jason: i've used it for years
<Trijntje> Cyber_Akuma, I thought that was the name of the screen you can put behind the grub menu?
<jason> blakkheim - good stuff man. thanks for your opinion.
<Cyber_Akuma> A splash screen is basically a graphic that comes up while something is loading
<P1R1> How cant I back up all the files in my laptop to my desktop computer?
<Cyber_Akuma> you mean the one with the ubuntu logo and the orange progress bar right? Thats a splash screen
<blackest_knight> P1R1:  rsync is very good
<Cyber_Akuma> You cna disable it in grub's config
<jason> blakkheim - one thing that attracted me to it was it can show you all of the different access points and their signal strength under the same SSID. Makes managing a wifi network at work 100% easier. I had no problems with NM, but I didnt want to use WICD if it looked cool but sucked in usability - ya know?
<P1R1> blackest_knight, thanks
<tty13> P1R1: graphical mode, is grsync
<blakkheim> jason: yeah to be honest i think the default is horrible and they should change it to wicd
<jason> blakkheim - do you think they ever will? I see a lot of stuff on google regarding people pushing for it.
<blackest_knight> P1R1:  rsync -r -v /source/folders destination
<Trijntje> Cyber_Akuma, I know, but I want to set another image, but i need the name to google how to do that
<omar> ohh and anoder thing i newb in ubuntu i started 2days ago
<xtjacob> is there anyway i can set a delay to a start up program?
<jason> omar - how you like it so far man?
<blakkheim> jason: no idea, i don't use ubuntu anymore. it would be a welcome change though
<Pici> omar: Can you please try running the following in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow --force ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<xxxxx> hi
<_UsUrPeR_> Hey all. I am having some issues with a local repo for 9.10 I put together. I am able to retrieve only portions of my internal ubuntu mirror. I can get *EVERYTHING* from karmic-security and karmic-updates, but running an aptitude update shows that I am not able to get to my "karmic main restricted" repository, though it's in the proper place.
<jason> blakkheim - whatcha using now?
<hikenboot> hello I have a neighbor  with a machine he is using karmic and frequently his network goes down I don't see an icon in the top tray or one i can ask for him to click on to restart the networking. how do i add this icon, or isn't there one?
<blakkheim> jason: gentoo on desktop, arch on netbook, debian on server
<jason> blakkheim - good stuff man. Gotta love the power of choice with *nix. :)
<pyr0path> anyone out there care to answer a question regarding an ubuntu 9.10 problem?
<blackest_knight> hikenboot:  these days it looks like a radio mast
<jason> whast the question?
<blakkheim> jason: with wicd on the desktop and netbook of course
<omar> i love ubuntu it kick windows as*
<Cyber_Akuma> ask the question, don't ask to ask a question :P
<dnivra> pyr0path: shoot away. someone would answer if they know.
<omar> if i new ubuntu is dis cool i would never goten window man
<jason> blakkheim - you set the network config file manually for the server?
<Cyber_Akuma> hey omar
<blakkheim> jason: yes
<Cyber_Akuma> you realize that Ubuntu has a spellchecker right? :P
<P1R1> blackest_knight, so I could use rsync -r -v /home/mv/ destination? to copy all the files and folder?
<jason> lol
<jason> +1
<PrototypeX29A> is there a tool which allows a.) to freely rearrange the keyboard layout or b.) tells me which keyboard layout i need some interactive questioning?
<nonexks> hello
<hikenboot> blackest_knight, i see that icon but i don't see a way of restarting the networking no button for it in the applet
<omar> yes?
<dnivra> hello nonexks welcome to #ubuntu from all here.
<P1R1> blackest_knight, and how do I tell it that the destination is my other computer=
<n_nick> Dr_Willis:  U8.10 gives a lot of problem.. its trying to upgrade to linux.. version 2.17. and it does not work !!
<blackest_knight> P1R1:  yes  pretty much will only copy the files which are not already on the destination
<pyr0path> ok last night i shut my laptop putting it into sleep mode, my stupid girlfriend decided to use it while i was in the john, i get back, she held the power button doing a hard poweroff, and now nothing is working.. no compiz. there isnt even a network manager icon on the upper taskbar
<trism> hikenboot: you can force network manager to restart by opening a terminal and typing sudo restart network-manager;
<omar> what so i do next?
<devD> how to remove an icon from application menu ?
<blackest_knight> well P1R1 thats the fun bit
<n_nick> i mean it dwnloads the packages and then the dpkg fail
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: you can check with
<omar> just enter?
<hikenboot> blackest night do you just uncheck and recheck it?
<subito> is there a package to install in order to see quicktime videos on firefox?
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: system preferences keyboard
<blackest_knight> What does your Desktop run
<Prajwal> hello guys any one here to help me
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: then go to layout, and it has most of the stuff
<jason> pyr0path - I take it you rebooted?
<hikenboot> blackest_knight gnome
<blackest_knight> hikenboot that should work
<Prajwal> i lost both the menu panels
<Prajwal> in xubuntu
<pyr0path> yes jason
<dnivra> pyr0path: tried a reboot?
<phani> Hi. Can I get help on an 30" monitor. I have an HP LP3065 and NVIDIA GPU Quadro FX 1400 (NV41GL) and i get screen resolution as 800*600 and I won't get more than that. Any ideas how can I make it to bigger resolution ?
<omar>  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<omar> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out.
<nonexks> so im looking for some kind of software i can run on my unbuntu box to check my Lan for security hole's, open ports, etc...
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: yes, but i cannot try all
<omar> :(
<Scunizi> devD: right click the applications menu and choose edit.. you can do it from there.
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: there are only about two keys wrong
<jason> pyr0path - have you done anything else to troubleshoot it? Do you get any error messages?
<devD> Scunizi, yes I found.
<Prajwal> please guys anyone here to help me?
<P1R1> blackest_knight, thats so much...I will try to google a little bit and if I can not do it, I will came back and ask...
<omar>  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<omar> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out.<---the errors
<Scunizi> !ask | Prajwal
<ubottu> Prajwal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hikenboot> ok that one went right by me I was trying to write a script with networking restart and dhclient but it kept duplicating the dhclient process and killall dhclient wouldnt kill existing dhclient instances
<jason> prajwal - cant you just right click anywhere on the desktop and add panel?
<n_nick>  U8.10 gives a lot of problem.. its trying to upgrade to linux.. version 2.17. and it does not work !! i mean it dwnloads the packages and then the dpkg fail
<jason> scunizi - he did ask his question above :P
<omar> in terminal wghen i did the comand u told me to do
<silare> Is there a way for me to import the Albatross Xfwm theme to GNOME?
<blackest_knight> P1R1:  rsync on your laptop and easiest is to network the destination folder to your laptop especially if its running windows
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: you want to bind those 2 keys to somethinng specific ?
<Prajwal> no ja
<pyr0path> this is the weird thing, i tried doing a diagnostic and everything. opened a terminal typed iwconfig, ifconfig, everything is there and appearing to be working but i cant connect to the internet and there is no network manager on my upper taskbar
<Prajwal> jason
<pyr0path> and compiz wont start
<Scunizi> jason: sorry.. missed it.. looked like your typical "help" call.
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: yes, that would do it
<dnivra> jason: scunizi's mistake's fair I guess; the channel's become all of a sudden active; even I missed it.
<silare> pyr0path: Try Alt+F2... And then type nm-applet and see what that says. >.>
<jason> scunizi - all good. I was about to suggest the same to him but I looked up and took notice of it. :P
<omar> hey its like the places where it searches are down or some
<Prajwal> if i run xfce4-panel i get the following errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a314f81
<jason> dnivra - I did too. I had a whole message typed out to him and noticed his Q at the last second.
<Scunizi> jason: dnivra probably a !patience would have been better :)
<hikenboot> blackest_knight, thanks i am going to try using the gui to do it its best for this user anyways, but would love to know why my script wouldnt restart it properly
<n_nick> hi
<silare> !impatience
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: it is a notebook with german layout, but if i hit on the key with <>| i will get "Print screen" instead
<n_nick> can someone help me place
<dnivra> jason, scunizi true.
<nerdy_kid> hey all, just installed KDE 4.4 beta and wondering how to undo it :S
<n_nick> px
<n_nick> plz
<nonexks> so im looking for some kind of software i can run on my unbuntu box to check my Lan for security hole's, open ports, etc...
<dnivra> scunizi: now do it to n_nick:)
<jason> nerdy_kid - might want to check out the #kubuntu channel.
<tvaughn-> im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server edition and i need help with the partitioning.. do i want to use guided use entire disk or guided use entire disk and setup lvm
<m1dlg> any ideas guys on how i can get my pc (without restarting) to see new usb drives? it seems they will not work till i do
<Bondi> nonexks use backtrack
<pyr0path> wow thanks silare
<pyr0path> worked like a charm
<nonexks> Bondi: thanks
<jason> pyr0path what fixed it
<Bondi> no probs
<nerdy_kid> jason no (no people over there), i just need to know how to mass-downgrade
<jason> I was talking to like 4 people at once and missed it
<xtjacob> nonexks: try nessus too
<silare> pyr0path: Good to hear. ^_^ If all else fails... Run nm-applet in Terminal too and it should spew why it's breaking on you (if it is). xD
<Scunizi> dnivra: can't tab his nick complete.. did he leave?  I have messages turned off
<blackest_knight> m1dlg:  add disk mounter tool to your panel
<Prajwal> jason, if i type (xfce4-panel) i get the panel visible temporarily with the following errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a314f81
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: one way would be to find the real keyboard type, another way would be to rewire what is wrong
<pyr0path> jason, alt + f2 then typing nm-applet
<jason> nerdy_kid - Hmm, I'm not sure. I mean, I'm a big Kubuntu guy (I dont touch gnome much anymore) but I dont even know how to downgrade KDE. I'm relatively new to KDE to be honest.
<omar> sha256sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 listed file could not be read
<omar> Checksum mismatch for andale32.exe, aborting!
<Scunizi> nerdy_kid: mass downgrade can be done only with a reinstall
<dnivra> Scunizi: yeah he just left as soon as I asked you to. BTW what chat client are you using which supports tab completion?
<jason> pyr0path - I wonder though, if you reboot the laptop if everything will start like normal
<pyr0path> im still wondering why it didnt work on the reboot
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: well.. i can't seem to find rewiring :( so, maybe try choose a layout, country germany, and there are not many options
<nerdy_kid> Scunizi i.e. purge and install?
<pyr0path> hmmm im wondering the same thing
<nerdy_kid> jason darn.  and i LOVE KDE.
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: but there are a lot of options to choose the keyboard model
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: i guess they are all wrong
<Scunizi> dnivra: almost all the irc clients do.. I'm in a vm of kubuntu 9.10 right now using Quassel.. but irssi, xchat, weechat etc all support it.. if you're using pidgin you might consider a different client
<jason> nerdy_kid - you and me both, brother :P
<m1dlg> blackest_knight, i have that already - there not showing however it the usb flash drives show for 1 sec when i click format in the usb flash ubuntu maker thing....
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: no, go to add a new layout and then select germany, ...
<tty13> thats few
<nerdy_kid> jason LOL ;)
<silare> Speaking of KDE... Is there a way to get KDE4 apps (not Qt3, Qt4 and KDE4) to mirror my GTK style?
<Scunizi> nerdy_kid: well.. if you have a seperate /home then don't format that partition just the others.
<dnivra> Scunizi: me using xchat. neat! I didn't know that. gotta try it out.
<vonadhz> Hey
<vonadhz> anyone
<vonadhz> I have a question
<vonadhz> wat does this mean
<dnivra> !ask | vonadhz
<ubottu> vonadhz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prajwal> can you help me jason?
<m1dlg> blackest_knight, ......usb startup disk creater
<vonadhz> cp: omitting directory
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: yes but there is no valid option, which will help me
<dnivra> Scunizi, cool thanks mate for the tip.
<nerdy_kid> Scunizi HECK not that kind of reinstall!!! im talking package reinstall!
<vonadhz> i am trying to move something
<vonadhz> and it says cp: omitting directory
<vonadhz> what does  this mean?
<dnivra> vonadhz, are you using cp to move?
<vonadhz> i think
<dnivra> vonadhz, it's mv to move not cp; cp stands for copy
<nerdy_kid> silare QTCurve will do it perfectly
<silare> nerdy_kid: How do I get my hands on that? :o
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: well.. i dont know then.. sorry
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: there must be a way to do an own keyboard layout
<nerdy_kid> silare synaptic and google ;)
<Scunizi> nerdy_kid: ah.. sorry.. almost sent you on a wild goose chase.. yea.. you can purge a package and reinstall an earlier one.. however if you've setup a 3rd party repo that has the latest version then the older won't show in synaptic or apt-cache
<silare> nerdy_kid: It's not in the default repos, is it?
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<nerdy_kid> silare it is....
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: but it doesn't seem trivial :P
<silare> nerdy_kid: Okay... I think I need not use Google then, especially since Firefox and Midori have been segment faulting whenever I try to search anything...
<nerdy_kid> silare ouch that must realy suck!
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: the compose key i use on my other machine, but it is something different :)
<silare> nerdy_kid: Yep. x_x Yet I haven't the time to fix it either. Big Linux-induced FML at the moment.
<nerdy_kid> Scunizi ok, but no way to downgrade without uninstalling first? cause there a ton of packages that want to remove more packages that i want -- like other QT apps and its a pain in the butt
<silare> nerdy_kid: anyways. thanks. My time's up, so I leave now. Laterz.
<nerdy_kid> silare sure cya
<PrototypeX29A> if found this tutorial to change the keymaps, but the dir /etc/X11/xkb/symbols does not exist anymore on Karmic, any hints where i can find the keymaps?
<Scunizi> nerdy_kid: depending on what you want to install... it might be possible to have 2 versions at the same time.. I'm not familure with QT to know though.
<Prajwal> ask | nerdy_kid, if i type (xfce4-panel) i get the panel visible temporarily with the following errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a314f81
<frostburn> can anyone suggest a mail client that works with ms exchange (calendar, notes etc) that isn't evolution
<nerdy_kid> Scunizi crap, well thanks for your help, and wish me luck as i have a looonnnggg day ahead of me LOL
<PiaFraus> Does your exchange support imap?
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: do a "locate keymaps", i found mine at /usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps
<eeeandrew> frostburn: just search "email" in the software centre
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: though am wondering why are they in rdesktop ??
<PiaFraus> frostburn, Does your exchange support imap-access?
<frostburn> PiaFraus, yes, but that doesn't sync calendar/notes etc does it
<Prajwal> ask | ubottu, i lost the menu bars if i type (xfce4-panel) i get the panel visible temporarily with the following errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3a314f81
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: maybe they are used only for rdesktop
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: there is now a xml file in /etc/X11/xkb maybe it is used instead
<mystery1234> hello
<PiaFraus> frostburn, No mail client except MS Outlook has full exchange support :(
<jordy240> hi
<jordy240> If I told you I hexadecimally changed the offset of the head_32.S on the kernel, what exactly would you do to fix the problem?
<dabaR> Prajwal: sounds like the xfce4-mixer-plugin is failing. what packages also get removed if you uninstall that one?
<Scunizi> frostburn: zimbra and they have a plugin
<nerdy_kid> Prajwal cant help you man, sry.  it sounds like the mixer applet is causing the trouble; id try deleting the config files for XFCE.  maybe ~/.xfce? idk sorry man
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: that seems to just have the model list that was in the gui earlier
<Prajwal> i dont have idea
<Prajwal> im noob
<omar> :o
<Prajwal> guys got it back :D
<dnivra> just hit 2010 people. Happy new year all!
<Xfact> ﻿HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Xfact> ﻿HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot3> Xfact: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mystery1234> Does anyone know how to stop firefox  from freezing
<nerdy_kid> still 2009 over here...
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: looks like it maps the model names to the string-id
<jpds> mystery1234: Define freezing, it could be anything like Flash, etc.
<omar> lil in here its 2 a clock
<omar> i need to wait til 12 to get new year
<nerdy_kid> Prajwal how?
<omar> ubuntu owns (H)
<Prajwal> yippe
<Prajwal> nerdy_kid: restarted and the xubuntu diskcheck corrected it
<dnivra> nerdy_kid: I know; time zones. don't worry mostly I'll be here to be wished when you hit 2010.
<PiaFraus> HNY
<PiaFraus> mystery1234, Are you sure, that the problem is with firefox?
<mystery1234> jpds, I think its flash. the browser freezes and then i have to kill firefox or force quit
<nerdy_kid> dnivra lol wow love IRC i see :D
<m1dlg> anyone know how i can stop and restart the USB?
<Dr_Willis> amazing how 'flash' is like on the top 10 problems with linux month after month after month...
<jason> adobe is great, isnt it?
<Scunizi> mystery1234: did you install the flash-nonfree package *AND* the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ?? if you did you have 2 flash packages intalled.. remove the non-free version
<jason> IMO flash sucks in windows too. But thats just me.
<dnivra> nerdy_kid this channel is like the learning temple for me; learnt a lot in the past two weeks by merely staring at the screen.
<DarkS7ar> hi guys
<jason> haha, gotta love that. And read the forums. Reading the forums is great too.
<Prajwal> :P
<Jamed> jason: it's not just you...
<DarkS7ar> i have problems with my webcam
<tty13> PrototypeX29A: try /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<DarkS7ar> can u help me a little
<mystery1234> scunizi, im not really sure which of those packages i have installed. How can i check.
<omar> is PICI there?
<frostburn> Scunizi, neat i'll check it out
<jason> jamed - haha, on the same page as me I take it?
<nerdy_kid> dnivra yeah that'd be one way to do it LOL i prefer messing my system up like i just did grrrr cause then i have to fix it....
<Scunizi> mystery1234: open synaptic package manager and search for "flash" ..
<Jamed> jason: i just hate the bad performance
<jason> jamed - me too
<packetcase> How do I get hardware information etc.?
<mystery1234> scunizi, ok i will do that
<PrototypeX29A> tty13: yes, thanks
<jason> jamed - the only problem I had with flash was full screening a youtube video with dual monitors on linux was horrible. It would full screen to the 2nd monitor ONLY and it wasnt centered right no matter what I did.
<dnivra> nerdy_kid, oh I've messed up big time and lost 100GB or more of data. but that was a stupid thing on my part.
<DarkS7ar> packetcase: sudo lshw
<jason> jamed - however, I ended up switching to Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu, and ironically just by going to KDE I can youtube full screened on either monitor now with no issues. Weird...
<xtjacob> anyone know why enabling hardware virtualization on an acer aspire 4530 makes the whole computer freeze
<Prajwal> Happy New Year All you Guys :)
<Prajwal> thanks for your concern to help me
<packetcase> DarkS7ar: Thanks.
<xtjacob> in virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> jason:  here it fullscreens to the first monitor only.. but if i click on the 2nd monitor - it Unfullscreens.. so its pointless..
<nerdy_kid> dnivra ooo havnt dont that (but i dont have 100gb to lose) havnt really had any massive data losses (yet :S)
<DarkS7ar> anyone know why i cant use my webcam with hasciicam?
<dnivra> nerdy_kid, perhaps we should stop; already a discussion few hours ago about "snow" went off-topic and astray; no offense. and I sort of started it:).
<Jamed> jason: wow really wierd... i never used two monitors, but on my netbook you really feel the bad performance
<jason> dr_willis - yeah, clicking anywhere else it turns off the full screen for me too. Go adobe!
<DarkS7ar> i receive this error !! error in ioctl VIDIOCGMBUF: : Invalid argument
<Padraig> Hi
<Dr_Willis> jason:  ive got some media-player apps for windows that wont even let me use 2 monitors.. it refused to run iof you have dual screen setups
<jason> dr_willis - now THATS quality
<P1R1> blackest_knight, I try it with:    rsync --progress -r -v /home/mv/Test/ mv@Chaos.local:/home/mv/TestFolder    and I got an error: "ssh: connect to host Chaos.local port 22: Connection refused", what should I do?
<DarkS7ar> are u so drunk that u can't read :D
<mystery1234> scunizi , i have flashplugin non free, adobe-flashplugin, flashplugin-installer
<Scunizi> mystery1234: uninstall the non free one
<nerdy_kid> dnivra LOL ok ill shutup u on ubuntu-forums?
<Dr_Willis> jason:  yep - its an app that lets me play from my DirectvTuner - only it #1 no multi monitor. #2 - i had toupgrade to the latest video drivers  that supported 'disabling of video capture' -- and then.. McaFee AV reported the app as a Virus.. so i removed it :)
<M1TE5H1> WISH YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR
<Padraig> its not new year
<Padraig> yes
<dnivra> nerdy_kid, na no. not there on ubuntu-forums.
<jason> dr_willis - gotta love that man!
<mystery1234> scunizi, will this action prevent my firefox from freezing
<Dr_Willis> jason:  and the Big media wonder why Torrents are so popular.
<Anonym_> I give up. It doesn't look like you can use an ipw2200 on ubuntu 9.10
<Padraig> I can't open firefox! I press the button on the applications bar and click on firefox
<Padraig> and nothing happens
<Anonym_> After days of trying
<Anonym_> I'm fed up
<jason> dr_willis - I wouldnt have the slightest idea :P :P
<Pici> omar: Yes?
<Scunizi> mystery1234: if it's a flash issue probably.. ubuntu doesn't like 2 different flash programs/drivers installed at the same time.. for that matter I don't think any OS likes that.
<nerdy_kid> dnivra ok well ill shutup for real now bye
<blackest_knight> P1R1:  could try a cpl of things 1 try ip address instead of chaos local you do need ssh server on the remote machine also sshfs can make this very easy
<Scunizi> mystery1234: after removal you'll have to restart FF
<Anonym_> you can't make ieee80211 on 9.10
<mystery1234> scunizi, ok i will restart and go to a flash heavy site and see what happens
<Anonym_> you can't make aircrack-ng on 9.10
<Scunizi> mystery1234: let me know.
<dnivra> nerdy_kid me too; I'm off to bed:).
<Anonym_> you can't make toast on 9.10
<nerdy_kid> dnivra happy new year....
<Anonym_> I'm surprised it tells me the time
<jason> anonym - 9.10 hater?
<Anonym_> nahh
<Anonym_> I'm just tired
<reinis> what is the pan driver?
<Anonym_> I've been trying to install ieee80211 for days
<jason> I take it it works in 9.04?
<kothog> is there a repo out there that has the CodeAnalyst tools from AMD in it? (And other AMD tools?)
<reinis> i.e., I have a pan0 network interface, and I was wondering what it is
<Anonym_> I've never tried anything else besides 9.10
<chris231989> reinis: private area network i think
<Anonym_> I wouldn't know
<blackest_knight> reinis: bluetooth
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Anonym_> If there's someone out there who has installed ieee80211 on 9.10 please speak
<decomp505> Hi all I'm trying to do a ubuntu minimal install and it keeps timing out while downloading various components.. and ideas?
<Padraig> I can't open firefox! I press the button on the applications bar and click on firefox
<Padraig> and nothing happens
<mystery1234> scunizi, same problem. the firefox browser still  freezes
<decomp505> Padraig: what if you start if from command line?
<Anonym_> out of 1284 users....there's gotta be at least ONE person who's installed ieee80211 on 9.10
<Scunizi> Anonym_: installed by default.. if your wireless card isn't working then you need to research that card adn ubuntu
<blackest_knight> Padraig:  try firefox in a terminal
<Scunizi> mystery1234: what site?
<bigbn> hny
<tty13> decomp505, how about installing without connecting to network at all ? :)
<decomp505> can anyone help with minimal install downloads timing out?
<wertwert1984> anyone know anything about installing rc-browser witch is an open soures project that alows you to see mheg-5 app on your pc like fron bbc's red button
<Padraig> i tried it in a terminal
<Padraig> but "(firefox:19014): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<Padraig> Segmentation fault
<Padraig> "
<decomp505> ttyl13: how do I do that? The .iso I downloaded was only 12mb.. I'm assuming it has to download components. is there a minimal .iso I can use that doesn't need network?
<reinis> I've broken my eee pc's wireless, and it can't find the wlan interface any more :(
<reinis> any hints on how to debug this?
<blackest_knight> Padraig: i'd go sudo synaptic then find firefox uninstall completely then reinstall it and try again
<stalker_> reinis, sudo iwlist scan
<reinis> lshw -C network only shows the lan interface
<stalker_> reinis,  oh you said the interface is gone?
<tty13> decomp505, oh i guess the concept of minimal is that they make you download the other stuff, and keep the iso to smallest
<sal_> Anonym_, what are you trying to do?
<reinis> stalker_: yes, I can't find it
<blackest_knight> reinis try shutdown completely to off and then restart (it might work )
<reinis> blackest_knight: tried it
<stalker_> reinis, how did you break it?
<reinis> doesn't
<mystery1234> scunizi, its a gov site that i must log into to take an online course, the course will not load and it freezes my browser. I have to find another flash heavy site i guess if u want to test it
<wertwert1984> is there any other app i can use to look at mheg-5 on a dvb-s tv card?
<Scunizi> Padraig: FF configs aren't removed on reinstall.. in your home directory there is .mozilla-something .. rename it .mozilla.something.backup and restart FF.. might jsut be a plugin issue
<reinis> stalker_: it was some time ago so I'm not entirely sure, but I remember that it went away after I was setting up a static IP for the wired network
<stalker_> reinis, if your loading the correct modules i dont know what else you would do, the interface should at least show up
<Scunizi> mystery1234: could be an IE specific site and not flash at all.. I have that issue on some sites that I have to use.
<stalker_> reinis, is it turned on?
<stalker_> reinis, maybe you hit the button on accident?
<reinis> stalker_: it must be, there's no switch on the case. it's an eee pc 701
<Scunizi> mystery1234: you could try the FF version spooferr that will make a site think it's IE .. but if that site has hard coded IE stuff it won't make any difference
<mystery1234> scunizi, ill try and look for an emulator, and on, or something for IE
<stalker_> reinis, maybe you accident screwed up the module your loading
<Scunizi> mystery1234: there's also ie4linux but that will also fail because of a lack of direct X
<stalker_> whats the equivelant of the module section of a rc.conf for ubuntu?what config file specifies modules loaded at boot time etc..??
<mystery1234> scunizi, what is the best solution
<reinis> stalker_: I don't know, but I think I might have disabled it on purpose because the network manager was nagging me with something about wireless  while using wired
<Padraig> how do I see hidden folders on the file browser
<Pici> stalker_: /etc/modules
<coz_> Padraig,   ctrl+h
<monica---007> hi everybody, New Year Greetings !!!!!!!!!
<stalker_> reinis, checkout /etc/modules i guess, see if your card is still there
<reinis> stalker_: okay
<Snump> what is the equivelant command to diskutil in Ubuntu?
<reinis> stalker_: there's no /etc/modules
<Snump> I tried installind it via apt-get but it wasn't found
<Scunizi> mystery1234: run an old copy of win2kpro in a vm
<Padraig> Scunizi: I found .mozilla but what now?
<xtjacob1> how do you fix the virtualbox freezing problem on 64-bit hosts?
<magic_ninja> are there any forum moderators around here
<Scunizi> Padraig: mv .mozilla .mozilla.backup
<stalker_> reinis, sorry dude, my comp uses rc.conf, i dont know what the equivelant for your system is
<Scunizi> magic_ninja: you can log into #ubuntu-ops if you want to ask a direct question of them
<Snump> let me ask another way...  How can I get a list of currently mounted drives?  I have to unmount a CD so I can run an md5 on it.
<mr_daniel> how can I check of a specific package is installed? I am connected to a headless ubuntu 9.10 server, so I cannot use synaptic to figure that out
<Snump> umount /dev/disk2   for example
<dabaR> mr_daniel: aptitude search package
<mlehner> Snump, mount shows you what is mounted.
<bakarat> how to get rid of HDMI-static? i just want to turn it off if at all possible?
<Scunizi> Snump: usually the cdrom is on /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<wastrel> mount
<monica---007> dpkg -l |grep prog
<dabaR> mr_daniel: if the first letter on the line is 'i' then it is installed
<stalker_> reinis, maybe you have to make a config file to load it, i have to make one in modprobe.d with every linux install to disable ipv6
<Snump> mlehner:  mount?  ok... I'm learnign 'nix on OSX so bear with me.  heh
<blackest_knight> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<stalker_> reinis, do you use ath5k or ath9k?
<Scunizi> Snump: sudo umount /media/cdrom
<Padraig> scunizi: thanks, it works now!
<mlehner> running mount with no arguments or switches shows the currently mounted stuff
<trism> mr_daniel: you can also do apt-cache policy package_name
<stalker_> reinis,  just try   modprobe yourdriver, maybe it will start showing up
<Scunizi> Padraig: probably just a plugin.. if you look in /home for .mozilla you'll see that it's there again as well at the .mozilla.backup .. you can now "rm .mozilla.backup" to get rid of it
<Snump> Scunizi: yeah, I knew that command I just had to fgure out where it was mounted.  I figured it out - mount gave me allthe info I needed
<mr_daniel> dabaR: apitude is not installed on the ubuntu 9.10 server
<Snump> It was /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=justin)
<stalker_> reinis, hey, its /etc/modules.conf
<dabaR> mr_daniel: unlikelty
<blackest_knight> mr_daniel:  apt-get install aptitude
<Scunizi> Snump: cool.. since you're a mac user.. have you ever tried opening your browser and going to http://localhost:631 ?? you might be suprised.
<Snump> so I did a sudo umount /sev/sr0    what does sr mean?
<Scunizi> Snump: on the mac that is. :)
<Snump> Scunizi: I'll check that out.
<mr_daniel> apt-cache policy <pkg> works, thanks trism
<reinis> stalker_: oh, okay
<mlehner> Snump, sr is the device driver used for cdroms usually. google sr device driver linux for more technical info
<reinis> stalker_: no /etc/modules.conf either :(
<stalker_> reinis, what driver you use?
<stalker_> reinis, or what card you got?
<reinis> I'm not sure, sec
<mr_daniel> why should I install apitude, when I already have apt-get and apt-cache? or are there advantages using apitude? I ask because dabaR and blackest_knight told me to do so
<trism> mr_daniel: aptitude is probably already installed, it looks like you're spelling it wrong
<omar> can some one help me?
<mlehner> since ubuntu 9.10, when I save files in GVIM (vim-gnome).. my syntax highlighting gets turned off for that single file. anyone familiar with this problem?
<reinis> stalker_: it's either atheros or ralink, I'm not exactly sure, and I don't know how to find the card in dmesg
<Scunizi> mr_daniel: aptitude apt-get are both installed by default.. use the one you like the best
<sal_> !ask | omar
<ubottu> omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djuggler> added AMP to 8.04desktop. Do you suggest sendmail or postfix?
<stalker_> reinis, lspci
<stalker_> reinis, i think eee pcs use atheros
<Maleko> is it possible to resize live partition?
<Snump> what can I do that is CPU intensive?  I repaired this laptop's heat sinc fan and put Arctic SIlver thermal compound on it.  I want to make sure this thing doesn't overheat
<stalker_> reinis, still need to know which model, but screw it, sudo modprobe ath9k, sudo depmod
<reinis> stalker_: wikipedia they also use ralink for wlan
<Maleko> and use the freed space to create a new parition
<kothog> Snump: rc5-72 http://distributed.net/
<reinis> stalker_: okies, I'll try
<stalker_> reinis, yeah, we can guess :S
<Snump> what about getting an MD5 hask off a random huge file?
<fission6> how can i load jpgs on a command line?
<stalker_> fission6, load? as in look at? you cant watch porn from cmmand line, i tried!!
<kothog> Snump: if your cpu is fast enough and your disk slow enough, it'll be disk-bound and won't exercise your CPU. look, boinc, distributed.net.. these things are the CPU-killers.
<inzemoon> hi ! can someone help me about a X server error ?
<fission6> you should be able to load jpgs/image files
<BlouBlou> !ask | inzemoon
<ubottu> inzemoon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marcham89> inzemoon: explain and some one will help :)
<stalker_> fission6, if you get that working let me know
<inzemoon> cool thanks but i have to take time (i'm french)
<fission6> you should be able to
<fission6> i know its possible
<fission6> frame buffer
<reinis> stalker_: I ran the ath9k commands and still no new interfaces in ifconfig -a
<inzemoon> on loading, there is a message to say the module i810 cn't be found
<stalker_> reinis, try again with ath5k? should probably lspci and look for wireless
<Snump> I'm using irssi in terminal...  how do I scroll up in the channel?
<stalker_> fission6, that sounds awesome, anyone know how to do this?
<reinis> stalker_: no wireless in lspci, trying with 5k
<Scunizi> Snump: page up
<inzemoon> (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<Scunizi> Snump: you running screen too?
<sal_> reinis, wifi in lspci is listed as 'network controller'
<stalker_> reinis, hmmm.. shoulnt lspci list hardware even without the module loaded?
<trism> Snump: you can also use esc p, esc n to scroll up and down if you don't have those keys (but you probably do)
<sal_> stalker_, ^^
<Snump> hehe...  again I'm used to the Mac where you have to use a combo.
<stalker_> sal_, yes i saw, thank you
<reinis> stalker_: maybe the interface is physically dead >.>
<stalker_> reinis, maybe, not likely unless its undergone physical damage
<reinis> since the only thing that says network in lspci is the lan interface
<stalker_> pastebin it
<reinis> okay
<inzemoon> nobody knows ?
<sal_> reinis, also lspci -v
<marcham89> inzemoon: we are looking into it. what version of ubuntu are you running>
<lebrero> hola
<reinis> although, it's a bit hard to do since the eee pc doesn't have network
<lebrero> hello
<inzemoon> oh wait, it's not mine, i just installed it (i'm using debian ;) )
<reinis> I'll connect it via lan and pastebin the lspci output
<lebrero> hola
<RxDx> please, i have a hp notebook with core2duo... the processor temperature is around 60 to 80 celcius (136 to 145 F).. is this temperature ok or too high?
<lebrero> alguien entiende español?
<stalker_> reinis, yeah i was gonna say, plug it in
<blakkheim> !es | lebrero
<ubottu> lebrero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<qt-x>  lebrero hello
<stalker_> RxDx, ive seen hotter
<lebrero> gracias, thanks
<inzemoon> ubuntu 9.10
<ljamisonii> hello all...I have a problem with uninstalling a program through Add/Remove Applications. I use Add/Remove programs, but part of the installed application remains in the App list..any suggestions?
<stalker_> RxDx, ive seen them emergency shut off at 90 or 95
<Snump> AAAokey doke...  dnetc is running let's see if I can cook this thing.
<qt-x> !ro | qt-x
<ubottu> qt-x, please see my private message
<RxDx> stalker_, omg hehe.. so i think its ok.. thanks :)
<Guest92552> gg
<stalker_> RxDx, yeah, common laptop problem, you probably lucky, it might get worse when you play games etc.. tho
<kothog> Does an apt repository exist which redistributes CodeAnalyst from AMD?
<inzemoon> marcham89, it works if there is an internet connexion with rj45
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830 help
<hakan> driver
<Snump> Now this is interesting, I have dnetc running taking up 100% of the CPU.  With the factory heat sinc compound the fan would run at full every minute or two.  Now its running at medium - definately not fast.
<inzemoon> marcham89, i saw there is a bug report on it, but since september ..
<Snump> with the Arctic Silver.
<RxDx> stalker_, i get 80 celcius when i processor activity is maximum.. and 60 when idle
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830 help
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  could be its just in the icon/menu cache. and it may vanish when you log out/back in.
<stalker_> RxDx, thats pretty good, doesnt get much better with a lappy
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  what app are you refering to exactly?
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830 help
<kothog> Snump: you're running on all CPUs? you've configured it to run X instances where X = number of CPU cores in your machine?
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830 help
<Snump> I feel neat coming out the side but the fan is on medium.  Its amazing what a bit of decent heat sinc compound can do.
<Dr_Willis> hakan:  clarify your question  - dont just repeate stuff that no one understands
<Snump> kothog: I have it set to auto.
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830
<kothog> Snump: check top and make sure. it might just be exercising one of your CPU due to bad cpu detection.
<Snump> How do I change settings once its running?  ^C stops it
<kothog> dnetc -config
<marcham89> inzemoon: could you please post your xorg.conf file.
<marcham89> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Snump> ok holdon a sec
<GreyZer0> help
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: I thought the same thing, so I logged out and back in, but it still remained there. The app I'm referring to is PlayOnLinux, but it also installs Wine as part of it...I use Add/Remove Applications to remove PlayOnLinux, but it only removes Wine.
<kothog> Snump: actually, run it manually with dnetc -numcpu X
<xtjacob1> Can some please help with virtualbox freezing
<inzemoon> marcham89, sorry i can't, it's on a laptop, and it is actually in the north of france ...
<hakan> gerix fakeap help
<hakan> video
<hakan> gerix fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix fakeap help video
<FloodBot3> hakan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcham89> inzemoon: thats a unique circumstance. alright. ha
<Snump> kothog: ok now I have two crunchers running
<Snump> I'm on a Compaq 6715b with a Sempron.
<xtjacob1> does anyone know why my host freezes when I enable hardware virtualization?
<genii> !tr | hakan
<ubottu> hakan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<inzemoon> marcham89, ? i'm in the south :) but it happened twice, and not all the time the laptop is on
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<FloodBot3> hakan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stalker_> hakan you want help with fake.ap?
<agni109> Happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy New year everyone!!!
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<hakan> gerix  wifi fakeap help video
<FloodBot3> hakan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> !op | hakan
<ubottu> hakan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ironfoot495> hello My 9.04 server will not boot up properly take along drawn out process to boot up. Can someone help me wih this?
<Snump> kothog: how can I set it to run just the rc5 not the OGR?  from what i know the rc5 is more cpu intensive
<Dr_Willis> wow gotta love the 'i demand help or i will fl00d Y0u!' mentality
<kaustav> hi
<Snump> Dr_Willis: indeed.
<xtjacob1> how can I enable virtualbox hardware virtualization without freezong my computer?
<Snump> I fixed this laptop with the intention of selling on eBay...  now I don't want to.
<ijesse> is there anyone here who can help?
<frostburn> xtjacob1, explain?
<frostburn> !ask | ijesse
<ubottu> ijesse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stalker_> ijesse,  u havent told us anything!
<patdk-wk> I have gconfd-2 using 100% cpu on my login screen, can't find anything to solve it
<stalker_> guys, my gf only call me once every 2 months to fix her computer and then makes me leave after and keeps saying she not my gf! what to do?
<kothog> Snump: dnetc -config, then go to 2, buffer and buffer update options, choose 9, load-work precedence, delete string and type in "OGR-NG=0,RC5-72", then 0, then 0
<xtjacob1> frostburn: If i enable virtualbox hardware virtualization the whole computer will freeze after a little bit. In my vista vm its always when the vista windows logo shows up. I have to do a cold restart to get it to work
<omar> can any one help me?
<frostburn> xtjacob1, renice the service/process
<stalker_> omar, girl problems?
<blakkheim> !anyone | omar
<ubottu> omar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marcham89> inzemoon: its difficult to help if we cant see your xorg.conf file
<frostburn> xtjacob1, you mean halt, or freeze momentarily?
<ijesse> im trying to do dualboot windows and when i am trying to type in from grub    root(hd0,0)    and then i type setup (hd0)   it says  cannot mount selected partition... i think i just need to find out what partition id it is
<omar> its the same question only that no one have figured out
<blakkheim> ijesse: you need a space after root i believe
<xtjacob1> frostburn: completely freeze up. the only way to fix it is to hold the power button down until it turns off
<reinis> the lspci output of my eee pc is here: http://pastebin.com/m28d3c7da
<ijesse> i did sorry
<inzemoon> marcham89, yes it seems to ... but now i've got an idea
<blakkheim> ijesse: you can try "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<omar> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f12aed8d7
<frostburn> ijesse, this may be relevant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<inzemoon> marcham89, just have to wait he come back
<omar> i get that when installing ttf core fonts installer 3.0 or 2.7
<blakkheim> omar: it's not in english, try a channel that speaks that language
<marcham89> inzemoon: ideas are always good :) okay great. I hope you get your problem fixed.
<frostburn> xtjacob1, what kind of cpu is it?  perhaps it doesn't have the right registers
<omar> whats that channel?
<blakkheim> omar: is the language spanish?
<xtjacob1> frostburn: AMD Athlon X2 64-bit with 64-bit ubuntu
<lepr> This plug in answers a question that a placed here and stumped others , so i came to share the find:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8709
<omar> yes
<blakkheim> omar: then /join #ubuntu-es
<inzemoon> marcham89, thanks for your help, i think i should come back :)
<frostburn> xtjacob1, run this
<frostburn> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags | egrep "(vmx|svm)"
<ijesse> i just need to find out what root (hdX,X)  what x should equal... i made a boot partition at SDA1
<stalker_> reinis, i dont see it, try lspci -v
<brapjohn> Hey just wondered if they're is anything I need to be careful of when using a second monitor?
<lepr> ijesse: hd0,0
<Dr_Willis> ijesse:  when using grub2 the hd#.# differ from when using grub1. I think grub2 starts counting Oneof those at 1, instead of 0,  Grub1 starts at 0 for both.  Check the grub2 docs/wiki if using grub2
<blakkheim> ijesse: if you only have one hard drive and it's the first partition it will be 0,0
<reinis> stalker_: k, doing that now
<Dr_Willis> ijesse:  i think sda1 might be hd0,1
<xtjacob1> frostburn: here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349650/
<Dr_Willis> ijesse:  with grub1 it would be hd0,0
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lepr> ijesse: since there is now doubt (at least for me, let us know when you find out?)
<stalker_> reinis,  probably same deices with more detail, im not sure, unless its diabled in bios?
<ximal> can someone please share a channel name with me that supports the setup of phppb forums or something similiar ?
<ijesse> ok ill try these things thanks
<reinis> stalker_: ah!
<Dr_Willis> ijesse:  the grub command line also has some sort of tab completion you could  try hd<tab>
<reinis> stalker_: I'm so incredibly dumb, it really must be disabled in bios
<reinis> stalker_: I probably tried to save power that way
<frostburn> xtjacob1, ok that means you do have hardware virtualization enabled.... you'll probably want to download the latest virtualbox and or follow up on their forums for a solution
<reinis> :( sry lol
<frostburn> s/dohave/canhave
<patdk-wk> hmm, actually it's that metacity keeps restarting over and over again at the login screen
<xtjacob1> frostburn: well I do have the latest version of virtualbox...
<patdk-wk> I wonder why
<Anonym_> If anyone remembers, I was trying to install ieee80211 and patch and install ipw2200 driver for ubuntu 9.10 but it didn't work out. I did some research and I found out that you can use airdriver-ng to do so.
<ximal> ?
<frostburn> xtjacob1, i'd  /join #virtualbox and ask there
<xtjacob1> ok thanks
<zhanx> anyone know how to remap the serial port from ttyACM0 to ttyUSB0?
<Anonym_> ....but now I can only install the driver without patching it. I tried to compile
<mystery1234> hello everyone
<ijesse> when i use root (hd0,0) and then I use setup (hd0)    it then says checking if /boot/grub/stage1 exists... no checking if /grub/stage1 exists.... no   error 15  file not found
<Anonym_> but got this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d231ea244
<skrite> zhanx, check out a package called setserial
<omar> how can i fix this problem?http://paste.ubuntu.com/349651/
<mystery1234> does anyone know how to install java virtual machine in wine
<omar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/349651/
<blakkheim> omar: if it's not in english no one is going to help you here
<Anonym_> can anyone help with this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d231ea244
<mystery1234> does anyone know how to install java virtual machine in wine?
<ijesse> any input on that?
<ijesse> when i use root (hd0,0) and then I use setup (hd0)    it then says checking if /boot/grub/stage1 exists... no checking if /grub/stage1 exists.... no   error 15  file not found
<blakkheim> !repeat | mystery1234
<ubottu> mystery1234: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<frostburn> mystery1234, use winetricks
<frostburn> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<frostburn> oh nm, they don't have java
<stalker_> ijesse, menu.lst?
<frostburn> goodluck
<OerHeks> omar download the TTF manualy
<eltume> what's the 4th most popular desktop operating system (Windows, Mac, Linux, ???)
<ijesse> whats menu.lst? i am very newbie
<frostburn> eltume, freebsd?
<sal_> ijesse, what are you trying to do?
<stalker_> grub config file, i tought thats what you were trying to config
<eltume> is freebsd different from just regular bsd
<zhanx> skrite, that didn't work
<frostburn> eltume, desktop is a vague question, because freebsd/openbsd/solaris/linux can and do use gnome
<ijesse> i installed windows and not thats all that loads up
<ijesse> *now not not
<ijesse> im trying to follow a tutorial to fix it
<stalker_> ijesse, ic, yeah, i hate that lol
<sal_> ijesse, you installed win on top of ubuntu?
<ijesse>  but it says this when i use root (hd0,0) and then I use setup (hd0)    it then says checking if /boot/grub/stage1 exists... no checking if /grub/stage1 exists.... no   error 15  file not found
<trism> omar: http://friendlytechninja.vndv.com/2009/11/05/howto-fix-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-problems-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/ has a pretty straightforward script to install the mscorefonts manually for people who has your problem installing them from the repos
<stalker_> ijesse, what tut are you following?
<eltume> ijesse, why don't you just use ubuntu tweaks to configure you startup options?
<ijesse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<eltume> ubuntu tweaks should be in the software center
<sal_> ijesse, which version of ubuntu?
<subito> hello, i have a py script, and i want to access it without typing ./ in front of it every time, so i've tried 'sudo ln -s myprogram /usr/bin/myprogram' but then when i type myprogram i get command not found even though the link is listed (ln -l) in /usr/bin and that /usr/bin is in my $PATH
<ijesse> 9.10
<sal_> !grub2 | ijesse
<ubottu> ijesse: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<skrite> subito, you may have to use the interpreter.  python somescript.py
<sal_> ijesse, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<trism> subito: the link is probably broken, try ln -s /full/path/to/myprogram /usr/bin/myprogram
<subito> trism: oh it was that, thanks
<trism> subito: you're welcome, I do that all the time
<subito> sal_: thanks but that wasn't it :)
<subito> trism: but why giving a relative path not good?
<itsnotstalking> ijesse, im guessing the root(hd0,0) is wrong, you gootta point that to your ubuntu installation
<frostburn> subito, because relative paths may change
<brapjohn> thanks gtg byeeeeeee :D :).
<trism> subito: because ln just copied the argument to the link...so the link points to myprogram in the current directory, which would be /usr/bin, which is just the link itself
<subito> ok thanks :)
<Craig`_> "yacc command not found", I'm looking for yacc in synapatic package manager, but they appear to be cl-yacc, common lisp parser, what should I downlaod?
<Craig`_> this is after extracting a tarball, make, and then sudo make install'ing
<packetcase> How do I know if my computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<blakkheim> packetcase: your computer isn't either. your processor is.
<trism> Craig`: you probably need flex, which is an open source alternative to yacc
<mlehner> packetcase, looking in the BIOS will sometimes tell you. otherwise helps to know the processor inside
<rvn> packetcase: in linux, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<frostburn> Craig`, type yacc into the console you'll see your alternatives there, alternately search the repo... apt-cache search yacc
<Craig`> `sudo apt-get install flex` I did that before trism
<xckpd7> can anyone help me enable sound on my ubuntu install?
<Craig`> frostburn, I can see alternatives, but I'm not sure which to install
<blakkheim> !sound > xckpd7
<trism> Craig`: what are you trying to install?
<ubottu> xckpd7, please see my private message
<Craig`> when I sudo make install'ed it said I needed yacc
<frostburn> Craig`, try them out and see
<arquebus> Craig`: you dont want cl-yacc, ubuntu uses Bison instead of yacc
<trism> Craig`: oh my mistake, I mean bison
<trism> Craig`: sorry, my brain isn't working
<Craig`> it's alright, thanks
<trism> Craig`: flex is the lex alternative
<hamz1aatova1> why does the audio settings change by themselves?????????
<Craig`> meh, after doing sudo make install, I do avrdude -v, and it's still on version 5.5
<arquebus> Craig`: if youre compiling from source you will have to find dependecys like yacc yourself, the package manager wont help you
<Craig`> i'm trying to get my arduino IDE to work :(
<Craig`> *the
<techknow> so... im new to ubuntu and lovin it.
<mystery1234> hello everyone
<techknow> i havent played in linux based stuff last since i was 13
<techknow> i forgot how nice it was
<mystery1234> Does anyone know how to install java virtual machine in wine?
<Dr_Willis> mystery1234:  you could check out the 'winetricks' tool - it can set up a lot of extras for your wine setup to use.
<ijesse> itsnottalking:   i am trying to figure out which one it is
<pratik_narain> mystery1234: y do you want a jvm in wine
<mystery1234> Dr. WIllies, where can i find the winetricks tool
<chris231989> mystery1234: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-298910.html
<chris231989> mystery1234: @ the bottom of that tread somebody has done it
<mystery1234> pratik_narain, Im taking an online class and it will not run in firefox. However it will run in IE and when i try to load the course it tells me that i must install java vm for the page to run properly
<virustb> hey!  my wifi is not WAP'ing or WPA'ing :S
<pratik_narain> mystery1234: y don't u try the user agent switcher firefox addon
<blakkheim> mystery1234: spoof your user agent
<pratik_narain> mystery1234: it can make firefox appear as IE to that site
<virustb> How do I get my Netbook to be a wifi access point? (so i can share interent with my iPhone and a friends laptop) ??/
<virustb> How do I get my Netbook to be a wifi access point? (so i can share interent with my iPhone and a friends laptop) ?? (my netbook only had a WIRED CONNECTION)
<mystery1234> pratik_narain, ok cool
<mystery1234> ill check it out
<virustb> everyone on new years vacation ??
<virustb> Hello :(
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<virustb> Dr_Willis,  for wifi/.?
<Dr_Willis> virustb:  no idea. go read teh guide and find out
<techknow> how can i make myself have super user privs?  so i dont have to keep typing sudo?
<SandGorgon> I got a new UVC webcam.. anyone know how to install the gspca driver in karmic ?
<saurabh> hello, i just came here to say that ubuntu is a great desktop.
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  sudo -s , for a root 'shell'
<techknow> Thank you sir.
<saurabh> thnaks to the whole community
<saurabh> i used Fedora before this
<virustb> How do I get my Netbook to be a wifi access point? (so i can share interent with my iPhone and a friends laptop) ?? (my netbook only had a WIRED CONNECTION)
<virustb> :(
<agorbach> I just installed ubuntu on an old Sony Vaio, and I'm seeing an issue where the notification dialogs are solid black and unreadable.
<saurabh> i have to say its package manager yum , i didn't quite like it
<virustb> reading up some stuff on the help.ubuntu page
<techknow> I'm actually running ActivateState to install tcl, and it brought up a GUI interface and says it cant create the directory due to permission denials.
<techknow> Dr_Willis, any ideas?
<DarkMasterHalo> saurabh: Hey hey, well every distribution is different :P
<agorbach> Anyone know how to work around this? I think its because i have no 3d accel.
<agorbach> And some compositing something transparent looks very bad.
<saurabh> Well every linux distribution is better than that windows crap
<saurabh> Vista i mean
<pratik_narain> saurabh: apt is the best in package management
<jatt> aptitude
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  wjhy are you using activestate tcl under linux when theres allready tcl for linux?
<saurabh> yeah this apt is the best full stop.
<pratik_narain> saurabh: followed by pacman of arch linux fame
<itsnotstalking> ijesse, use sudo fdisk -l
<techknow> following the directions of someone else? :)
<pratik_narain> but I don't like empathy
<br0kenarr0w> is it possible that bittorrent files download slowly because im behind a nat firewall?
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  ask them  then i guess....
<pratik_narain> its downright unusable
<blakkheim> br0kenarr0w: possible
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  i only use the activestate stuff under windows.  and ive not had to use tcl in ages
<techknow> well, how can i just compile the tcl already for linux?
<omenmaster> sup everybody..
<pratik_narain> saurabh: u use empathy?
<techknow> i see.
<saurabh> yes sir, i use empathy
<itsnotstalking> and then what whatever ubunbu is IE sda2, you -1, IE sda2= (0,1)
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  there should be dozens of tcl tutorials out for linux. It used to be real real real common
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  Now a days Python has replaced it for the most part.
<saurabh> is empathy really better than pidgin
<blakkheim> !best | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<techknow> the first two i read told me to use activestate
<techknow> i'll read further.  thanks.
<Dr_Willis> techknow:  proberly because they were for windows.
<techknow> Python.. ok.. i'll do some of my own research
<techknow> Thanks for the tips :)
<saurabh> ok sorry if anyone thinks i am taking polls . I won't repeat.
<xtjacob1> how do i convert a RPM to a deb, and will it work for install vmware server?
<saurabh> alien
<virustb> reading up some stuff on the help.ubuntu page Aciid
<blakkheim> saurabh: personally i like finch for IM and irssi for IRC. :)
<saurabh> the software alein converts deb to rpm and vice versa
<xtjacob1> so then it will just install?
<pratik_narain> actually no poles, but pidgin was better
<saurabh> i don't know much about "alien" but i know it does convert from deb to rpm
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | xtjacob1
<ubottu> xtjacob1: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<xtjacob1> ok thanks
<cmg> anyone know why firefox cant connect to the internet, but xchat  can?
<virustb> ok this help page isnt quite helpfull to me :S
<ljamisonii> hello
<frostburn> cmg, are you using dns for xchat?
<virustb> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ljamisonii> can someone tell me what folder would list the programs that are in the applications list??
<cmg> dont really know
<virustb> !ics | virustb
<ubottu> virustb, please see my private message
<frostburn> cmg, that is, open a console, type     dig google.com            does it resolve?      if so can you nmap google.com -p80 -P0
<virustb> How do I get my Netbook to be a wifi access point? (so i can share interent with my iPhone and a friends laptop) ?? (my netbook only had a WIRED CONNECTION)
<mystery1234> wow the user agent add on tricked the site into thinking my browser was ie. Howerver, when i play the course the firefox browser just disappears or crashes lol
<saurabh> My date and time applet doesn't show temperature.
<cmg> frostburn, yes it does
<frostburn> saurabh, choose a different region, the one you used before might have gone poof
<frostburn> cmg close out firefox, start it in a terminal,    e.g.      firefox&
<saurabh> Now it does but i had checked the option and it got unchecked itself after reboot.
<frostburn> see what debug you get back and why it may not be working
<virustb> Urg.. it just wont work
<virustb> :(
<itsnotstalking> virustb,  sudo ifconfig -a
<itsnotstalking> is there a wlan0?
<usr13> virustb: You will need a wireless router, (unless your wifi device has AP mode, which is unlikely).
<itsnotstalking> virustb, i miss understood, ive helped like 5 ppl setup their wireless today, my eyes are playing tricks
<virustb> usr13,  and how do i find out if i have an AP mode?
<usr13> virustb: You just have to look up the specks on it.
<virustb> itsnotstalking,  well i am trying to turn my laptop into a wifi router ( have this netbook transmit for i can use wifie on my iphone and another laptop) usr13
<virustb> usr13,  is there a command for that
<itsnotstalking> virustb, never done that before, you'll have to do some reading it looks like
<usr13> virustb:  Now there is the possibility that  you can use  ad hoc mode.
<virustb> itsnotstalking,  i did do some reading, but its unclear to me (newvbie)
<virustb> usr13,  how do i enable adhoc?
<itsnotstalking> virustb, been there! i'd totally help if i could, i wouldnt mind knowing that myself but dont really need it yet
<patdk-wk> should be easy, it's right in network connections
<usr13> usr13: iwconfig mode Ad-Hoc  #Or something like that.
<phani> Hi. Can I get help on an 30" monitor. I have an HP LP3065 and NVIDIA GPU Quadro FX 1400 (NV41GL) and i get screen resolution as 800*600 and I won't get more than that. Any ideas how can I make it to bigger resolution ?
<patdk-wk> virustb: http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/
<usr13> virustb: I think it's something like:  iwconfig eth0 ap any   or  iwconfig eth0 ad-hoc  etc.
<patdk-wk> that should get you started
<mkirkland> I've just installed 9.10, and middle click/right click are transposed on my touchpad, how do I switch them back?
<patdk-wk> or where you attempting to do it from cli?
<orangutan> erUSUL: IDIOT.
<orangutan> erUSUL: IDIOT.
<orangutan> erUSUL: IDIOT.
<orangutan> erUSUL: IDIOT.
<orangutan> erUSUL: IDIOT.
<orangutan> erUSUL: IDIOT.
<virustb> patdk-wk,  thanks for the link reading it now
<FloodBot3> orangutan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greydonsquare> test
<qt-x1> hy all
<greydonsquare> hey Qt
<usr13> virustb: iwpriv
<ijesse> thanks guys i figured it out
<virustb> usr13,  iwpriv ?
<qt-x1> is there any client of irc recomended here ?
<greydonsquare> on what system?
<qt-x1> xubuntu
<qt-x1> ubuntu
<greydonsquare> xchat is what i use, its kinda dope
<Dr_Willis> qt-x1:  i perfer weechat 0.3.0 - try them all out.. use what you like.
<jatt> erc
<usr13> virustb: Iwpriv is the companion tool  to  iwconfig, deals with parameters and settings
<DJones> qt-x1: The common one is xchat, although if you like terminal app's, go for irssi
<greydonsquare> im new to Ubuntu, im running mine in VMware fusion
<froglet9> Is there a way to adjust the size of app windows so that they are saved ?
<usr13> virustb: See:  man iwconfig ; man iwpriv
<froglet9> I reinstalled and I do not see such an option now
<trism> mkirkland: there is a workaround in the second to last post in this thread (assuming you have this kind of touchpad) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251372
<Dr_Willis> froglet9:  compiz has a feature that can do that.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | froglet9
<ubottu> froglet9: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<froglet9> Dr_Willis, ty
<virustb> patdk-wk, ok my laptop see's the wifi a created, but my browser doesnt connect to the internet :(
<Hilikus> what backup utility do you guys recommend? i need it to run as a server-client architecture and i need it to backup different OSs so there must be clients for windows and linux. i currently use bacula but i want to know if there's a simpler application. bacula is kind of overkill for 2 home computers
<khelvan> Is there any easy-to-use software that will allow me to batch rename image files before I try to tell ffmpeg to import them as a video?
<virustb> usr13,  ok well i tried http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/ that patdk-wk  metioned,  my other laptop see's the wif but doesnt connect to the net :S
<erUSUL> khelvan: man rename
<RELS> HOLA ALGUIEN DE SINALOA?
<froglet9> !es | rels
<ubottu> rels: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mkirkland> trism: Thanks! Ugly, but it works. Odd bug to make it into a release.
<usr13> virustb: if you can get them to connect to each  other, you will be able to share the network connection, otherwise not.
<qt-y> qt-x
<mike-new-york> my friend is an idiot who spent the last year with broken windows. finally he wants me to install ubuntu for him. Can someone refresh my memory how to create the ubuntu startup cd? If I recall, there is some sort of "iso image" thing where ..well anyway, i don't remember so...please help.
<usr13> You can use firestarter to share the network connection, (but again, noly if the two PCs will connect.
<RELS> HELLO
<murkee> hey guys just installed, kubuntu 9.10 im having some issues with the internet being really slow
<murkee> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<DJones> mike-new-york: Just download the iso from the ubuntu website and burn it to a cd
<mike-new-york> hi RELS
<mkirkland> mike-new-york: Just download the iso: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<grawity> mike-new-york: Download the Ubuntu .iso from http://ubuntu.com/ and burn it to a CD using ImgBurn, cdrecord, or Nero, or whatever.
<ikonia> !install | mike-new-york
<ubottu> mike-new-york: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RELS> IM FROM MEXICO
<ikonia> RELS: please don't use caps lock
<mike-new-york> uhm - i need to use this computer to create the startup disk
<jt76> Happy new to all ... - quick questions .. im using 9.10 how to i change the login screen
<mike-new-york> i have a disk to copy
<mkirkland> mike-new-york: or you can use a usb drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mike-new-york> i have a cd. the usb stick thing is moot right now cause the stick never took the system
<JoeSomebody> hello everyone - may all your computer problems go away so you can have a happy new year! (done trolling now)
<mike-new-york> i'm checking that link..thanks
<mike-new-york> I'm checking that link. thanks.
<mike-new-york> actually what I need is to create an image from one install cd to the blank
<mike-new-york> that's all it is.
<Kottizen> Someone told me to do "sudo rm -rf /dev/null", and now my system doesn't work at all, why? :(
<ikonia> mike-new-york: that's all documetned in the link
<ikonia> Kottizen: reboot - it will be fine
<Kottizen> ikonia: Okey, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Kottizen:  dare we ask why you did that?
<Kottizen> ikonia: What does the command do?
<wokka> I asked a usb drive to "safely remove", but it is displaying the "writing data" dialog and it's been sitting there for about 5 minutes.  Is there any way to inspect what is being written to the device and its progress?
<Kottizen> Dr_Willis: I did that because I coudln't login to MSN.
<ikonia> Kottizen: removes the device file "null" from the /dev file system
<RELS> HELLO I'Am FROM MEXICO
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> Kottizen: next time be careful who you take advice from
<virustb> usr13,  still no luck with !firestart :(
<ikonia> RELS: please stop using CAPITAL LETTERS
<Kottizen> ikonia: Okey, sounds scary.
<ikonia> Kottizen: not a big deal to fix, reboot will fix it
<qt-x> qt-x-xchat test
<virustb> patdk-wk,
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: you rang? :D
<Kottizen> Is there any more commands I should watch out for?
<virustb> lol no not you @ FiReSTaRT  <<
<omar> wooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<Dr_Willis> Kottizen:  why would you think that has ANYTHING to do with msn?
<omar> atlast i almost fix my problem
<ikonia> omar: please don't
<omar> ty for the support :)
<virustb> FiReSTaRT,  u know how to turn a netbook wifi into a access point?
<Dr_Willis> Kottizen:  you may want to spend some time learning linux basics I guess..
<Kottizen> Dr_Willis: I know exacly what it does, I've never used it, and I have no problems with MSN, I just tried to ask to see how the reply would be. :)
<Kottizen> Sorry if I distrubed you, ikonia.
<ikonia> Kottizen: not a problem at all
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: sorry but i never played around with that.. always had a hub or a router around the house
<Kottizen> ikonia: good :)
<virustb> How do I get my Netbook to be a wifi access point? (so i can share interent with my iPhone and a friends laptop) ?? (my netbook only had a WIRED CONNECTION)
<mike-new-york> so i can copy the iso image from the disk to my hard drive or usb, and then burn that iso image back out to the blank cd ... is that right?
<ikonia> mike-new-york: that can work fine
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: so your netbook doesn't have a wireless adapter?
<ikonia> mike-new-york: it's documented in the url ubottu sent you
<Dr_Willis> virustb:  I doubt if you are going to get a one line answer to that..   That ICS url/wiki page earlier should have  teh core of what needs tobe done.
<osmosis> It seems like there would be code duplication with kvm and virtualbox. Are there any reused components?
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: your best bet to start with would be to get a wireless adapter for it and once it's working it should be easy enough to figure out
<Dr_Willis> virustb:  can the friends laptop access the netbook wirlessly?  that sould be step 1
<virustb> Dr_Willis,  i read it but its a bit to complictaed for me :S
<ikonia> osmosis: they are different technologies and not linked
<Dr_Willis> virustb:  i doubt if you are going to get a 'just click here' answeer..
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: maybe this'll help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<virustb> Dr_Willis,  friends laptop see's the wifi i created, connectes (say its connectedd) but doesnt have internet conectivity
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Does it really matter where I've put a bin-file when wanting to update something from terminal?
<wokka> I've got a usb drive that's "waiting to eject", and It's been there for about five minutes now with the write light flashing.  Granted, it's a microSD, so I guarantee it's bottlenecked, but I'm curious as to see what's being written to it or to find out if it's in some kind of look or something.  Any ideas?
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: there might be a gui way, but it's not necessary if this tutorial works
<ikonia> Umeaboy: not really
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Drakeson> gnome-terminal has become horribly slow. Can you do "time gnome-terminal -x true" to test it? It takes around 3 seconds here!
<FiReSTaRT> Umeaboy: not really as long as you specify the right path
<iSpoof> somebody here uses ZTE usbmodem to connect to internet from ubuntu?
<muis> greets all, i got q... is it at all possible to backup all the updates and installed software from an existing ubuntu 9.10 to cd
<Umeaboy> So if the file in this case is on the Desktop, I can just type ./jre.....blablablablabla & so on?
<virustb> FiReSTaRT,  will go tthrough the forum link u send me
<ikonia> Umeaboy: full path to the desktop
<Umeaboy> Okey, but doesn't that install Java to the Desktop-location?
<Umeaboy> Instead of the original location?
<ikonia> Umeaboy: no
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: good luck.. btw if you want a gui editor instead of nano or whatever they're using, you can use gedit (gedit file_n.ame)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> Umeaboy: it just launched the executable
<DrManhattan> what is mode +J?
<DrManhattan> I've never heard of that
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: another tutorial http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/55617
<Hilikus> DrManhattan: isnt that the limit on consecutive joins?
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: this is the official tutorial, you may wanna go with it first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<DrManhattan> I have to go rtfm im afraid. :(
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Didn't finish okey.
<Umeaboy> Darn it!
<bryce> I added xubuntu and kubuntu to my installation in the terminal, but now the pointer and login screen are kde. I want Gnome or Xfice. How can I fix this? (thx)
<bryce> When I installed kde it told me how to change it (/etc/init.d) but not enough detail for me.
<qt-x-weechat> qt-x-pidgin
<virustb> FiReSTaRT,  i give up :S this is to mucvh for a newbie lime me
<virustb> like*
<FiReSTaRT> virustb: it's fairly straight forward as long as you follow the instructions explicitly :)
<virustb> FiReSTaRT,  well...  im trying to edit the " nano /etc/network/interfaces"  with this code >> "gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<virustb> FiReSTaRT,  but where do i Save the file?
<FiReSTaRT> exactly
<FiReSTaRT> just click on the save icon :)
<sdubois> can i make a live usb with a 1GB flash drive?
<virustb> FiReSTaRT,  it opensa blank new gedit window >> where & what do i save it as (name)
<FiReSTaRT> paste whatever the code they gave you into it
<sprockets2000> does ubuntu server have an option to combine internet connections in a round robin style load balacning effect?
<bryce> sdubois, im not sure but i know 2gb would be better.
<iSpoof_> somebody does use ZTE usbmodem to connect to internet?
<marcham89> bryce: are you trying to completely remove kde and revert back to gnome?
<sdubois> can i make a live usb with a 1GB flash drive? (repost for the netsplit)
<marcham89> bryce: are you trying to completely remove kde and revert back to gnome?
<Jeruvy> sdubois: you may want two, I use a 2GB and it's kinda tiny especially if you want to keep stuff in /home
<mechcozmo> hello, i'm getting a black/blank screen upon auto-login after installing nVidea drivers
<sdubois> this is to install on a netbook
<sady> hey guys, does anyone know of a good tool i could use to go thru all my mp3 id3tags and rename/organise them ??
<marcham89> bryce, are you trying to completely remove kde and revert back to gnome?
<mechcozmo> i can drop to a shell, but i'd like graphics to work :)
<pk> i want to play my mic sound on speaker what to do help???????????
<bryce__> I'm back
<marcham89> wb bryce.. did u get my message?
<bryce__> yep
<bryce__> i still want to play with kde
<wolf23> can anyone help me plz, i am downloading a file 4gb and the energy off, after that how could i resume ?
<DJones> sady: You can look at easytag, thats not bad for checking & changing mp3 tags
<marcham89> oh alright
<blakkheim> wolf23: depends on what program you were downloading with
<BLOODCLAW> How would I use a external hard drive to install UNR?
<blakkheim> BLOODCLAW: unetbootin
<DJones> !install | BLOODCLAW
<ubottu> BLOODCLAW: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BLOODCLAW> blakkheim: is that an app?
<blakkheim> BLOODCLAW: yes
<BLOODCLAW> !install
<PiaFraus> HAPPY NEW YEAR, RUSSIA!
<kbrooks> hey um i have a question about bluetooth it detects my cell and browses ok but cant send/receive.
<bryce__> marcham89: from xfice i installed kubuntu-desktop and i had an option
<bryce__> to select gdm or kdm and it said that I could change it in /etc/init.d/ but i don't know how
<hal_> do you have a bluetooth usb/antenna?
<sady> DJones: ok ill look into easytag. i have tons of files but all are properly tagged. just need to rename and move to directories etc.
<EKrava> bryce__: no, default *dm you can choose in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<zavi> How ca I make a logitec webcam work on xubuntu?
<marcham89> zavi: what webcam is it?
<bryce__> ill try now
<zavi> C250
<kbrooks> hal_, no
<marcham89> zavi: Does it not work at all?
<zavi> No
<hal_> ah. it will help. looks like a flash drive. plug in and it'll work great
<Dr_Willis> zavi:  plug it in, install/run cheese, see if it works?
<zavi> I'll have a go
<zavi> Thanx
<kbrooks> hal_, hmm, ok, but i thought it was supposed to work right away.
<hal_> yes if you have the antenna for it. they are not expensive. i use it alot
<luizpaulo_> alguem me respponde uma duvida
<blakkheim> luizpaulo_: this is an english channel
<hal_> kbrooks: if you look on ebay you can find one cheap
<bryce__> EKrava: i will log out and be back with the result
<kbrooks> hal_, ok for now what do i do.
<h4f> happy new year
<ghostknife> What is the difference between a default and non-default OpenSSH key for the openssh-blacklist[-extra] packages?
<Plant> Seeing that there are problems with 9.10....what happens when 9.04 support ends in October 2010?
<dabaR> Plant: Nothing at all.
<zleap> Plant, by which time 10.04 will be out which is LTS
<Plant> Are there plans to extend support for 9.04 or is the assumption that people will just move to 10.04.?
<hal_> kbrooks: do you have the antenna already? Not clear on your question.
<dabaR> Plant: there is no official statement saying, "Sorry about 9.10..."
<dabaR> Plant: or is there something I missed?
<kbrooks> hal_, No, but it browses fine so I don't understand why it can't send or receive without that. Can you explain?
<Plant> dabaR, ok, because I've been looking for an official statement myself.
<jhb1608> ok question, how do I put the USB drivers for my webcam so it will work? I don't want to put the linux webcam, I want to put windows usb drivers so it will function.
<blakkheim> jhb1608: the windows drivers won't work
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  good luck gettting windows drivers to work with a webcam under linux.
<jhb1608> Well. Then why not flash webcam won't accept my webcam?
<jhb1608> I kept trying
<hal_> kbrooks: the only way i know it'll work is with the adapter. Sorry
<tanath> something is eating all my hard drive space. i've lost over 10gb over the past two days
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  flash not workign witht eh webcam is different from the cam not working at all.. does it work with the CHEESE program?
<blakkheim> tanath: check /var/log
<jhb1608> which adapter?
<jhb1608> yes, Dr_Willis
<jhb1608> but not flash
<dabaR> Plant: there is none likely to appear.
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  thats basically a flash issue from what i hear.
<jhb1608> if doen inb flash it shows up with scanlines
<jhb1608> done in*
<dabaR> Plant: if you do not like 9.10, you just have to skip it, and hope for the best for the next one
<dabaR> Plant: in other words, the assumption that people will just move to 10.04.
<jhb1608> I liked 9.04, but it won't let me keep 9.04 anyways
<dabaR> Plant: except most will just like 9.10
<jhb1608> so I'm stuck with 9.10
<dabaR> jhb1608: not very likely.
<jhb1608> well
<jhb1608> 9.10 is unstable anyways
<tanath> blakkheim, disk usage analyzer says there's nearly 16Gb in there. >.<
<Dr_Willis> ive had no stablilty issues witn 9.10
<jhb1608> even though they released and stated it is
<jhb1608> I do have unstable and hated the design
<blakkheim> tanath: well then there you go
<jhb1608> unstability*
<Dr_Willis> Releases befor LTS tend to have all teh cutting edge changes in them.. to help get things fixed up for the LTS. thats just how things work
<Plant> dabaR: Ok, that's fine. It's just that it make things a little complicated when supporting users from over a thousand miles away...and a bad upgrade would screw up the system. But, thanks.
<marcham89> hmm.. I switched to Ubuntu 9.10 b/c I found it so stable
<Dr_Willis> marcham89:  yep. same here.
<jhb1608> I liked 9.04 because of no login thingy
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  no login thingy?
<jhb1608> but now 9.10, it is unalterable
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:   You can set GDM to auto liogin in 9.10
<jhb1608> I can't alter the login dialog
<jhb1608> I meant login appearance
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:   so gdm is not as themeable.. Woop-da-doo...
<Dr_Willis> You can install the old gdm if you wanted.
<jhb1608> it is why I prefered 9.04
<jhb1608> over the 9.10
<Dr_Willis> yea. gdm themes.. good reason. :)
 * Dr_Willis will bbl
<tanath> blakkheim, what would use up about 6Gb in a couple hours in there?
<blakkheim> tanath: logs
<riverbird> anyone syncing tomboy notes with ubuntu one?  would like to back sync to notes on an 8.04 machine .. any ideas?
<spacebison1> phillies_fan:
<tanath> blakkheim, tried to convert a video and that somehow caused 6Gb of logs to appear? that's insane
<EKrava> tanath: du -sh /var/log and look in you home .xsession-errors file
<edbian> I have a question: I'm learning how to run my own email server (from my house) since we only have a typical consumer account with comcast (ISP) we have dynamic public IP which put me on a couple common RBL lists.  Is there anything I can do about this?I have a question: I'm learning how to run my own email server (from my house) since we only have a typical consumer account with comcast (ISP) we have dynamic public IP which put me on a co
<edbian> uple common RBL lists.  Is there anything I can do about this?
<tanath> EKrava, 16G	/var/log
<jhb1608> fun I can use the VM with Windows in it and use it with my webcam, guess I'll have to do it.
<EKrava> too much.
<BLOODCLAW> Can someone help me get wireless internet working on my msi m100 netbook? its running UNR
<Hilikus> how can i see the logs for new packages before i update them with apt-get upgrade?
<mister_roboto> Hilikus: like change logs?
<Hilikus> yes, change logs
<Code1> im using xubuntu and wpa_supplicant, when I run wpa_supplicant manually it says "CTRL: Invalid group 'wheel'" how can I fix this?
<robert-76> helo
<jhb1608> Code1: go to #xubuntu
<Hilikus> Code1: do you have that group?
<riverbird> BLOODCLAW, do you know your chipset?
<soreau> Code1: If you look at the output of groups, is wheel listed?
<Code1> Hilikus, ummm that would help wouldnt it ;)
<Code1> its a slow day today
<Code1> how do I add it?
<Hilikus> mister_roboto: so, do you know?
<Hilikus> Code1: you sure you dont have it? addgroup wheel
<mister_roboto> Hilikus: no, but I think it's a good question and I want to know too :)
<BLOODCLAW> riverbird: not off hand, no
<soreau> As regular user do: gpasswd -a $USER wheel
<Jamed> edbian: Dynamic DNS (http://www.dyndns.org for example) can help you with the changing ip's, but also note that other mailservers wont accept your maisl unless you have validated your host with a commonly accepted certificate like Verisign, Thawte etc. Since this is offtopic and i never set up a mail server, I can't give you any more help
<soreau> Code1: then relogin
<BLOODCLAW> riverbird: Mobile Intel 945GSE Express
<BLOODCLAW> riverbird: is that what you're after?
<rip> I can't seem to get suspend (to RAM) working using 'pm-suspend' with the following hardware:  ASUS A7N8X Deluxe motherboard, nforce2 chipset, ATI Radeon 9700 Pro.  My problem is always the same: suspend puts the comp. into the usual low-power state, but then resume just brings up a blank screen...
<jtaji> Code1: not sure just adding wheel group will help... wheel group is the old standard linux group for sudo... Ubuntu uses admin
<edbian> Jamed, Thanks for that!
<araxhiel> anyone knows how can I delete the 'default' search plugins on firefox and avoid get them when Firefox is updated via Synaptic?
<BLOODCLAW> anyone know how to get the wireless internet working on my msi u100 running netbook remix?
<riverbird> BLOODCLAW, looks like it.  if this is a new install, you probably need to set the driver for it
<BLOODCLAW> riverbird: k
<Rafael> hey i cant use my nokia cs-10 with ubuntu 9.10 apparently is a fixed bug and there is a patch for it, but i cant figure how to apply it ('im new to ubuntu by the way). The only way i have to access the internet is trough windows, so.... what should i do? heres the thread http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310892
<mka> my clock is does not display correct time in the panel. I set the timezone to accordingly but time is incorrect
<mister_roboto> Hilikus: aptitude changelog <pkgname>    seems to be it
<hal_> Rafael: Burn an updated cd and reinstall
<soreau> Rafael: Why cant you connect to the internet in ubuntu?
<mka> my clock is does not display correct time in the panel. I set the timezone to accordingly but time is incorrect. How do I make it to synchronize with a remote time server?
<LJR> Hey, does anyone mind answering a quick question on how Ubuntu partitions my HDD? Specifically - what is /dev/sda2? It's 6G's and and is an extended filesystem.
<scotchandacigar_> ahh there we go
<scotchandacigar_> much better
<marcham89> hey LJR
<LJR> marcham89: Hey bud, how's it going?
<karleeto> i'm looking for an office collaboration suite, web based.. u know, with email, calendar, todo lists, etc for a small company
<karleeto> anyone have any suggestions? i'm aware that there are quite a few
<LJR> karleeto: Evolution won't cut it?
<marcham89> LJR , it is most likely swap space I assume
<Rafael> 'soreau:, because the nokia cs-10 is the device i use for accesing internet, it works fine in windows, but ubuntu cant make it work
<mka> LJR, what exactly is your question, you want to partition or you want to understand the meaning of sda2?
<soreau> Kardos: OO?
<soreau> Rafael: Is the nokia device a phone?
<LJR> marcham89: I see swap - it's assigned to /dev/sda5
<marcham89> LJR , did u manually set up the partitions when u installed ubuntu>
<LJR> mka: I want to understand why Ubuntu has assigned the boot partition, /dev/sda1, 150G's and why the extension has only 6 and does nothing that I can see. Is it root?
<LJR> marcham89: no, I let Ubuntu do it
<muhammad_> how to check if i have openmp installed on my ubuntu machine ?
<marcham89> LJR, try mounting it. explore :)
<ardchoille> How do I set mode +w (wallops) in xchat?
<karleeto> LJR, looking for a web based soloution, that my company (only 4 people) can all use from anywhere
<colde89> #join /debian.de
<colde89> join /debian.de
<karleeto> LJR, so we can share contacts, calendars, todo, etc
<samira-t> how can i switch between language in kde desktop
<chris231989> colde89: "/join #channel
<mister_roboto> Hilikus: there is also some package called "apt-listchanges"   reading about that now
<Rafael> no, its used to access internet service trough a gsm network, like from a cellphone if you will, only from a computer
<mneptok> karleeto: GMail, GCal, etc
<riverbird> howto backport the karmic version of tomboy into 8.04??
<marcham89> karleeto: http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/business/index.html
<soreau> Rafael: In the link you posted, it has step by step instructions on what to do
<mka> LJR, can you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/fstab" and that "sudo fdisk -l"
<Hilikus> mister_roboto: anything that's package by package is not good. i need something that KNOWS whcih are upgradable and lists all the logs for ALL of them
<mister_roboto> Hilikus: apt-listchanges looks like such a beast
<mister_roboto> i just installed and and am looking at the man page
<LJR> Sorry - I'm back. mka - i'll pastebin it now.
<mister_roboto> Hilikus: hmmm... maybe not. can't see how to feed it from the local package cache
<tanath> how do i safely clear syslog?
<nerdy_kid> hi everybody, i just reinstalled KDE after much painful toil, but plasma-desktop wont run on login, and when i try to install plasma-desktop apt-get says it has no version and is therefore missing or obsolete. ???
<tanath> what's the proper way to clear the logs?
<hoho> cd /var/logs
 * HappyNewYear everyone! :D
<hoho> rm -rf *.old
<hoho> ;|
<skrite> i need a tool that will allow me to switch between keyboard layouts for english and russian, what can i do?
<hoho> cd /var/log
<Rafael> soreau, yes, but it says, that i have to download 3 packages, i can't access internet from ubuntu
<tanath> time is of the essence here
<dabaR> what logs?
<tanath> my cpu is overheating and filling up my hard drive (which is already full)
<tanath> syslog, messages, everything
<nerdy_kid> tanath your CPU is filling your hard drive??? what?
<drx> Is there a quick and easy way to resize an Ubuntu (ext3) partition?
<nerdy_kid> drx LiveCD
<soreau> Rafael: Cant you install those packages from the cd? When you look in sys>admin>software sources, select cdrom and deselect all the others, then apt-get update and try to install them
<marcham89> drx: boot using LiveCD
<ubuntu_mad> happy new year
<dabaR> drx: variably quick, but ya, liveCD
<drx> what do you run in the Live CD to do this?
<nmvictor> happy *******!!! 2010 !!!**** to everyone
<tanath> nerdy_kid, cpu is overheating, filling the logs
<dabaR> drx: gnome partition editor, gparted
<D-coy> hey m4v lady :P
<itsnotstalking> how do i pipe to shell variables???  echo "/home/stalker" > $HOME             is saying /root is a directory
<tanath> nerdy_kid, or was until my disk was full
<nmvictor> anyone used smpp here?
<ubuntu_mad> My google earth crashes on start up
<muhammad_> how to check if i have openmp installed on my ubuntu machine ?
<losha> tanath: overheating is almost always a hardware issue rather than software. Check your fans, heatsink, etc...
<Coded1> thanks guys it kinda works now but it won't connect to my WPA2 network just my other WEP network and it doesnt do it on boot either, i think it might have something to do with my /etc/network/interfaces, Ive pasted the output and my interfaces here http://pastebin.ca/1733451
<tanath> losha, already turned the fan up
<riverbird> howto backport the karmic version of tomboy into 8.04??
<ubuntu_mad> muhammad_: in synaptic maybe?
<nerdy_kid> tanath ohh have you tried disassembling the PC and blowing it out with something?  I use an air compresser -- probaly get a dust fog out of it
<tanath> losha, right now i'm worried about the fact that i have 0 bytes free due to the logs
<tanath> losha, syslog is 6gb for instance
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking:  export HOME=`<cmd writing to std out>`
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, right thanx
<tanath> nerdy_kid, i can solve that prob. i need help with the logs
<Rafael> soreau: so i run ubuntu, then insert the cd and from there i can install packages?
<losha> tanath: you can delete it, it's probably just full of overheating warnings. But you still have to solve your overheating problem. Is this a laptop?
<tanath> losha, nope. my 5-6 yr old desktop
<RAMMOS> KALISPERA
<soreau> Rafael: There are some essential packages that are on the cd, yes. You will have to edit your software sources as I described though
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: actually you should wrap that with double quotes in case your standard output text has spaces in it
<losha> tanath: intel or amd processor? Have you vacuumed clean the heatsink recently?
<Operator`> Help
<Operator`> My left mouse button has stopped working
<RAMMOS> KAPOIA KYRIA GIA PRIBE?
<Operator`> It's happened before
<Operator`> How can I re-enable it without rebooting?
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking:   export HOME="`cmd`"
<marcham89> Operator: are you sure its not the mouse itself?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, well it worked, but openbox is still trying to write temp files to /root, which is a problem :S
<losha> !gr | RAMMOS
<ubottu> RAMMOS: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Operator`> Yes sure. it's brand new. it happened the other day aswell
<tanath> losha, intel. all i did was take out the PSU for a bit. most of the alerts were 'cause i forgot power to the fan speed switch when i hooked it back up
<Snump> Heat issues?  I suggest Arctic Silver heatsinc compound.  I used it on this laptop (AMD Sempron) and even running rc5 the fan barely runs.
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: are you running in a root shell?
<nerdy_kid> can someone with KDE please run sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop and tell me if there are any errors....would be very helpful to my case
<marcham89> Operator: has this happened with your old mouse? This mouse could just be bad.
<Operator`> hmmm no but it doesn't happen in windows
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, i su'd to non-root
<tanath> losha, though it's going now, it's still overheating apparently. i checked the speed, and it was on med. set it to high, but there's no room on HDD to see if it worked
<marcham89> Operator: Try a different USB port.
<losha> tanath: so you're saying you've solved the overheating problem and now just need to clean up the filesystem?
<Operator`> and the fact a reboot fixes it points at software... ?
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: did you "su -" ?
<marcham89> Operator: Not always no
<tanath> losha, we'll see when i clear up space
<Operator`> Always
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: with the hyphen?
<Rafael> soreau: ok i'll try, thanks for the help
<tanath> losha, though that or something else is still filling up space
<marcham7> Ok ill try that
<marcham7> happy new year
<marcham7> and all that
<marcham89> ...
<nerdy_kid> can someone with KDE please run sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop and tell me if there are any errors....would be very helpful to my case
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, no just went  su stalker, but i tried logging as just user, it got rid of perm error, now it just gives a display error quickly before it logs me out
<losha> tanath: delete the syslog file to get some breathing room. Then you can run sudo du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out to see where all the space has gone
<hamz1aatova1> why does the audio settings change by themselves?????????
<hamz1aatova1> can i disable one account at evulution?
<tanath> how are you supposed to clear the logs?
<tanath> just delete it?
<tanath> losha, there is disk usage analyzer...
<nerdy_kid> tanath sudo echo "" > log_name
<ubuntu_mad> thank you Ubuntu community..my video skipping has been fixed...wooohoo
<losha> tanath: in this case yes. In normal use, the logs don't get that big. By all means use the disk usage analyzer if you prefer...
<Callum_> nerdy_kid: couldn't you just touch log_name?
<ubuntu_mad> anyone help me with my google earth crashing on start up?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, failed to open from $DISPLAY or something, ill try to get the full error, pipe the output of exec openbox-session to a file or something
<tanath> nerdy_kid, zsh: file exists: /var/log/syslog
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: maybe you have stuff owned by root in your user's home dir by running as root inappropriately.   you can find out with "find ~ -user root"
<nerdy_kid> Callum idk....
<Callum_> unless you want to overwrite something...
<Callum_> oh well
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: you should be able to see the error in your log files, like in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, maybe ill check, the error is , failed to open display from the DISPLAY enviroment variable
<losha> Callum_: touch won't truncate an existing file....
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, doesnt mean anything to me lol
<Callum_> losha: yeah
<nerdy_kid> tanath gotta use bash for that
<nitrohax> Got an easy one here, where is the setting using 9.10 to have the mouse scroll wheel change between different desktops/
<nerdy_kid> can someone with KDE please run sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop and tell me if there are any errors....would be very helpful to my case!
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, my .xinitrc is showing up as root owned
<tanath> nerdy_kid, methinks zsh is superior
<nerdy_kid> tanath yeah but the command wont work with zsh ;)
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: change it to the real user id   (sudo chown user .xinitrc)
<e-i-k-e> hi. is there a music player that saves the last position of my queue when i close it?
<tanath> nerdy_kid, just gotta tweak the command
<nerdy_kid> tanath gonna have to downgrade for about 5 seconds
<blakkheim> e-i-k-e: mpd
<itsnotstalking> thank you, was trying to remember the owner cmd
 * D-coy use cmus (H)
<D-coy> m4v chtm x 2 :O
<tanath> nerdy_kid, already deleted that one and several more obscenely large logs with mc. gonna reboot in a min
<tanath> thanks
<e-i-k-e> blakkheim: with the sonata interface this was not working oO what GUI do u use
<nerdy_kid> tanath oh ok well good luck!
<blakkheim> e-i-k-e: ncmpcpp
<marcham89> Bye everyone. Happy new year.
<jarray52> What might cause Ubuntu to hard freeze whenever a USB drive is inserted? The hang occurs about 3 seconds after the drive is inserted. What log files should I check?
<EKrava> happy new year at GMT+2 timezone
<[S|G]> jarray52 try looking at /var/log/messages for hints
<drx> Live CD says "... The drive appears confused", how do you get past this?
<nerdy_kid> can someone with KDE please run sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma-desktop and tell me if there are any errors....would be very helpful to my case!
<soreau> jarray52: Check /var/log/messages. It is likely a kernel driver issue
<OerHeks> nerdy_kid what case ?
<e-i-k-e> blakkheim: thx i will give it a try
<mka> EKrava, still too soon
<mister_roboto> nerdy_kid: would you please try logging out and shutting off the computer? it would be very helpful to my case
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, same error about the display unfortunetly
<jarray52> soreau: Using what tool? gedit can't read the messages file.
<soreau> jarray52: Sure it can. Just run gksu gedit /path/to/file
<usr13> jarray52: tail -f /var/log/messages
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: do you have some error indicated in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<nerdy_kid> OerHeks installed KDE 4.4 beta then had to reinstall to downgrade to a stable version and now plasma-desktop wont start on login and the package plasma-desktop wont install: says that it has no version
<jarray52> usr13: tail -f /var/log/messages works
<drx> nerdy_kid: the Live CD won't start for some reason, says "...hdb: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused"
<OerHeks> nerdy_kid so i have to install KDE 4.4 beta, de-install and then re-install plasma ?
<jarray52> soreau: I may be doing something wrong, but gksu gedit /path/to/file doesn't. It's most likely a permissions issue.
<usr13> jarray52: I know.
<h4f> Happy New Year!
<soreau> jarray52: What are you doing and how is it failing?
<usr13> h4f: Happy old year
<losha> drx: seems to be some kind of weird hardware issue. Some stuff to try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302516
<nitrohax> Anyone know where the setting is to have the mouse scroll wheel change desktops in 9.10?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, no errors, the only other gui i have is awesome3, and i i dont really like it, maybe ill just try xfce? i just heard openbox was good
<jarray52> soreau: I'm in the /var/log directory. And, i tried gksu gedit messages, sudo gedit messages
<jarray52> soreau: Then, I get could not open the file /var/log/messages. gedit can't detect the character encoding.
<Zymeth> hi
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: i ran openbox on an old computer a long time ago and liked it.   maybe you can try "dpkg-reconfigure openbox" to reset your configuration after you messed it up earlier?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, should $DISPLAY be empty?
<tishikawa1> jarray52, just use less
<mka> HAPPY NEW YEAAAAA!!! SOUTH AFRICA I LOVE YOU!!!
<usr13> jarray52: tail /var/log/messages
<soreau> jarray52: Hmm.. what happens if you run dmesg?
<mka> !ot|mka
<ubottu> mka, please see my private message
<mka> LOL
<nerdy_kid> OerHeks no i would like for some one with KDE to reinstall plasma-desktop and see if it will install on their pc cause it wont on mine.
<jarray52> usr13: How do I get more than 10 log messages?
<[S|G]> jarray52: tail -50 /var/log/messages
<[S|G]> that'll show you the last 50 lines
<usr13> jarray52: tail -n 20 /var/log/messages
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: i believe it would be if your X session never starts up. even if i go to a virtual terminal right now, it's empty. but not from within the X desktop
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: from my xterm it's ":0"
<Zymeth> Brasilian \o/
<mbruins> hi, i installed firefox but dont have a statusbar (where i can see the directlink under the page on the bodem of firefox)
<l3oddah> hi, I have just installed ubuntu 9.1.  I am using two monitors, one is my computer monitor the other is my television.  My main monitor is set to my computer, and I have it extended to the television display.  When I boot the login screen shows on my tv, and once i login my computer monitor becomes my main display.  I would like the login screen to show up on my computer monitor and not my tv.  Can anyone help with this?
<mbruins> is there a wat i can enable this?
<usr13> jarray52: "How do I get more than 20 lines?"  tail -n 40 /var/log/messages
<qt-x-xchat> HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ROMANIA :D \:D/
<mbruins> happy new year :)
<jarray52> usr13: Thanks.
<usr13> jarray52: NP
<usr13> jarray52: BTW, happy new year!  :)
<jarray52> usr13: I'm looking for the line that most likely preceded/postceded the crash.
<jarray52> usr13: Happy New Year to you as well.
<jarray52> usr13: =)
<mister_roboto> mbruins: [menu]  View/status bar?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, i got it with xinit /usr/bin/openbox
<jMyles> If I create a symbolic link from /var/www to somewhere else, will apache serve files from that other place?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, its just a black screen to start with eh?
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: you should have a little bar on the bottom
<usr13> jarray52: grep -B 2 <some-key-word> /var/log/messages
<itsnotstalking> no bar but menu if i right click
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, no bar, but right click menu, thats a start ;)
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: ok. like i said, it's been a long time since i used it.
<usr13> jarray52: You might consider testing memory.
<jarray52> usr13: I greped USB
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, yeah, maybe i just need to config it
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: yes it's great for low power machines since it's very lightweight
<jarray52> usr13: How? The system crashes. I have to power off. That should wipe out memor? right?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, yeah, i just got a netbook and i want to keep it light
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, thanx for the help
<epinky> mbruins: View > Status Bar ; does that have a mark before it?
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: did you try the netbook remix?  i have no idea if it's good but it's supposed to be optimized for smaller screens
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: someone was saying it uses a lot of resources though.  i have no experience at all wtih it
<usr13> jarray52: I do not know what is causing  your PC to lock up, can only guess, but most hard lock-ups are due to faulty memory.  I would suggest changing memory or testing what you have.
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, im actually running arch
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: ahh, ok
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: well, good luck playing with your new machine :)
<jarray52> usr13: It could be a bad bios setting or a problem with a kernel module.
<sdubois> UNR is quite slow on my brand new Eee running off a flash drive. should i expect it to be faster if i install?
<jarray52> usr13: or kernel
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, other than having to switch modules to go into monitor mode on my wireless its going great, thanx
<usr13> jarray52: Exactly, could be several things.
<jarray52> usr13: The crash occurs every time I insert a usb memory stick.
<jarray52> usr13: It's 100% reproducible.
<jarray52> usr13: found it
<usr13> jarray52: But, hard lockups are due to defective memory 9 times out of 10.
<usr13> jarray52: What did you find?
<jarray52> the log lines right before the crash that have usb in them.
<jMyles> I want to apache to serve files from some place other than /var/www - need i create a symbolic link?
<grawity> jMyles: I guess so. The other way would be to change the entire docroot in Apache's config.
<usr13> jarray52: And is it really a hard lock up?  Unrecoverable?  As in no reponse at all from mouse or keyboard?  But can you ssh into the machine from another?  Can you ping it?  etc...?  Is it really totally locked up?  or... not...?
<drx> can you move an ubuntu linux drive from an Intel P4 system into an Intel Core i5 system and have it still work?
<jarray52> usr13: I ran a memory and full system check 2 days ago. Everything was fine except a "potential false positive" for the Xzibit rootkit. Yes. It's a very hard lock up. Unrecoverable except for pulling the plug.
<usr13> drx: Probably.
<mister_roboto> jMyles: you can change DocumentRoot in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (if you're using just the default setup)
<grawity> drx: Should work just fine.
<mister_roboto> jMyles: but leaving it alone and putting some symlinks in that dir works just fine too
<pratta> hello my friends! I need help about vostro 1510 Dell wireless driver
<usr13> jarray52: did you search for rootkit?
<riverbird> newb help on building packages?
<jarray52> jarray52: Yes. I ran chkroot.
<usr13> jarray52: Did you try any rootkit detection tools on your system?
<usr13> jarray52: Ok..
<supertux1> usr13 how to search for a rootkit?
<jMyles> mister_roboto, grawity: Thanks.  :-)
<jarray52> supertux1: try chkroot or rkhunter
<usr13> supertux1: You use a rootkit detection tool, as jarray52 says, chkroot or rkhunter etc.
<CodeTbone> Hey guys, I have Karmic installed locally and bought a book that came with Feisty (7.04) on a liveCD with all kinds of code tools for debugging, compiling etc....Any possible way I could port those into my installation without replacing my Karmic files with outdated software and/or creating redundancy of the filesystem?
<bryce__> EKrava: I got the login to look normal but the pointer is still not the way I want it
<supertux1> tnks
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: just install the same tools from the new repo versions
<l3oddah> hi, I have just installed ubuntu 9.1.  I am using two monitors, one is my computer monitor the other is my television.  My main monitor is set to my computer, and I have it extended to the television display.  When I boot the login screen shows on my tv, and once i login my computer monitor becomes my main display.  I would like the login screen to show up on my computer monitor and not my tv.  Can anyone help with this?
<usr13> CodeTbone: Acquire tools that are native to Ubuntu.
<colde89>  /join #debian.de
<usr13> CodeTbone:  apt-cache search   is your friend.
<CodeTbone> Well theres a couple hundred tools, is the thing
<jarray52> usr13: Does the following entries look funny?
<jarray52> kernel: [    3.457327] input: HID 04d9:1400 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb3/3-5/3-5?
<macman_> can i dump a rtmp ? i been trying with mplayer and no go
<jarray52> usr13: kernel: [    3.230023] usb 3-5: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: just install the ones you need (start with build-essential) and install others as you find you need them
<jj_galvez> does Empathy have an irc chanel
<CodeTbone> K, how would I use apt-cache search to find them?
<usr13> jarray52: I don't know    really..  But how is the usb device formatted?  (What fs?)
<mister_roboto> apt-cache search <keywork>
<VikingAge> The people of Iceland are NEVER!!! going to surrender to EU occupational forces. DEATH!!!! to the EU. Icelandic Viking POWER!!!
<usr13> jarray52: What is on it?
<P1R1> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and Windows 7. What should I do now so I can choose witch to use?
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: you might find it easier to use a package management gui like synaptic to search for stuff
<ortsvorsteher> P1R1, did you first install windows?
<usr13> P1R1: Which did you install first?
<jj_galvez> evermind I found my own answer
<P1R1> Yes, Windows first
<zleap> you should have a boot loader then
<jarray52> usr13: I'm guessing it is ext3 or fat32. I believe it contains data. It may contain something unpleasant as well. The drive does not crash other computers. Just this one. Furthermore, the drive worked okay on this computer previously.
<CodeTbone> Ok, in the event that the book calls for something and I cant find it then I would just copy the individual file right, and how could I check for its dependenceies?
<usr13> P1R1: You should be presented with 2 choices when the grub boot loader comes up.
<usr13> jarray52: previous to what?
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: you're just asking for trouble installing such old packages from the book cd. you should just get the package from the karmic repo
<pdragon_> hi i was wondering what was the command to block or ban a host name from your server
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: if you have to ask about trying to do something like that, you're very likely to have problems
<usr13> jarray52: Try reformatting it.
<bryce__> I installed kubuntu-desktop and now my curser is the kde default although i have everything else back to normal
<CodeTbone> I already did for some of the base ones but theres a couple hundred and I didnt want to have to search synaptic for all of them individually
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: just search for the same package names in the karmic repo and install those. you'll be far, far better off than trying to install those old ones from feisty
<usr13> jarray52: ... but I still suspect a hardware issue.
<pdragon_> anyone
<bryce__> oh, i want to be able to change it
<usr13> CodeTbone: What are these tools?    Have a list...?  or...?
<mister_roboto> CodeTbone: but it sounds like you don't even know which ones you need, right? can't you just start coding away and install the ones as you find a need for them?
<elling_> Hi, i'm new here. what is the best way to controlle my dualmonitor desktop with my netbook? both running UBU 9.10.
<bryce__> I can
<boxxy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8589611 <=== help me with my simple networking please
<mbruins> mister_roboto: lol thanks, i diddnt see it :)
<bryce__> *I can't
<CodeTbone> usr13: No.
<mister_roboto> mbruins: np :)
<mbruins> happy new year everyone!! im going to socialize :) hopely its a good year for ubuntu XD
<CodeTbone> mister: Yeah, I was just curious if there was a way I could do it all in one swoop, not a problem that I cant though
<pdragon_> hi i was wondering what was the command to block or ban a host name from your server
<P1R1> usr13, Now is working, dont know what happened before
<usr13> CodeTbone: as mister_roboto says... you need to know what you are installing,  you can only use one application at a time, and do you really have a need for all of them?
<grawity> pdragon_: What do you want to block it from?
<usr13> P1R1: Well, it is working - that is what counts - Right?
<pdragon_> i want to block it from my server
 * grawity facepalms
<CodeTbone> Probably not, I just dont like running off of the LiveCD whenever I need something
<pdragon_> i don't want it to beable to conect to it
<P1R1> urs13, yeah. Thank you
<grawity> pdragon_: okay then. iptables -A INPUT -s somehost -j REJECT
<mneptok> pdragon_: SMTP? HTTPD? SSHD? what?
<usr13> pdragon_: Yes, you can use iptables rule to block a particular IP address.
<uiuiui> hey, how can i bridge two network interfaces on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> How do I change the network name of my computer?
<pdragon_> thanks grawity
<Andre> pdragon_: just dont connect to it
<mattgyver> edit the /etc/hosts file
<mister_roboto> grawity: waitaminute... he said connect TO it   :)
<uiuiui> i installed bridge-utils, however, interface does not start up
<dekenx> which channel should I use for help? (video help to be specific)
<Andre> dekenx: are you using ubuntu
<dekenx> yes, well mint actually
<mattgyver> Scunizi, sorry, edit the /etc/hostname file
<grawity> mister_roboto: "don't want it to beable to conect to it" -- I interpreted it as "don't want <somehost> to beable to conect to <pdragon_'s server>"
<dekenx> but the same thing basically
<usr13> pdragon_: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth1  -p tcp -s ###.##.###.## -j DROP
<Scunizi> mattgyver: thanks..
<grawity> mister_roboto: Eh, it'll have the same effect anyway.
<usr13> pdragon_: or:  /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth0  -p tcp -s ###.##.###.## -j DROP
<mister_roboto> grawity: lol   maybe the first "it" was his kid or something
<usr13> paissad-hp: etc...
<paissad-hp> :)
<grawity> mister_roboto: Eh, that rule will block all incoming packets - which includes TCP replies.
<usr13> paissad-hp: Sorry  wrong nic
<paissad-hp> np
<mister_roboto> grawity: good point
<grawity> mister_roboto: also, he said "from your server"
<grawity> mister_roboto: so I took it as his own :|
<dekenx> Andre: ubuntu 9.10
<Scunizi> mattgyver: and to take effect is that sudo /etc/init.d/network restart ?? or is it different now in 9.10
<mattgyver> Scunizi, its the same
<Scunizi> k
<Andre> dekenx: then this is the right channel
<jarray52> usr13: Sorry. My system crashed due to trying something with the usb drive.
<mattgyver> Scunizi, its sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mattgyver> I didnt realize you didnt have the ing
<CodeTbone> Also, Is it possible to mount HD's while running off a LiveCD?
<Scunizi> mattgyver: good catch.. thanks
<dekenx> Andre: ok thanks
<Andre> ohoh
<Scunizi> test
<mister_roboto> grawity: ok, i'm just playing. it was kind of ambiguous and could be interpreted as wanting to filter accessible sites but i'm sure he meant what you're saying
<Stealthbox> Can anyone help me install ubuntu 9.04?
<usr13> Stealthbox: We can answer any specific questions  you have...
<dekenx> how come without compositing some apps are displayed weird? this seems to disappear when using EXA instead of XAA
<ubuntu_mad> Stealthbox: whats up
<tvaughn> how can i mount a sata drive with terminal?
<Stealthbox> usr13: i am currently setting up the partition, on step 4 of 7 and it says i hav no root defined...how do i remedy that
<shannon> hello
<ubuntu_mad> my google earth crashes after start up
<dekenx> Stealthbox: are u doing manual partitioning?
<Stealthbox> dekenx:
<Stealthbox> yes
<dekenx> Stealthbox: then create a partition with a /root mount point
<CodeTbone> Thanks mister_roboto & usr13.
<dekenx> Stealthbox: usually the main partition
<TaterSalad> I'm having trouble getting any sound over HDMI with a fresh Karmic install...tried looking at things like aplay alasamixer .asoundrc alsa-base.conf etc etc but nothing seems to work. been at it for days. i can confirm the hardware works in another enironment....any ideas?
<Stealthbox> dekenx: the only mount points i saw were / dos and /windows
<dekenx> Stealthbox: what filesystem are you using?
<minimec> Stealthbox: One Prtition has to be the '/' (root) folder. Normally you make three to four partitions. '/','/home','SWAP', ev.'/var'
<itsnotstalking> whats a lightweight terminal program?
<ubuntu_mad> TaterSalad: great name.....I'm a noob and spent forever messing round with sound
<x__> awa.irc.pl
<Stealthbox> well i partitioned the remaining 800 gig as fat32
<dekenx> Stealthbox: there's the problem, don't use FAT or NTFS use one of the ext
<itsnotstalking> whats a lightweight terminal program that i can copy and paste from :)?
<TaterSalad> ubuntu_mad: haha thx any luck>?
<ubuntu_mad> TaterSalad: finally got it working but dont remember how now lol.......sorry
<Dr_Willis> itsnotstalking:  you can cut/past from most any terminal emulator program.
<dekenx> Stealthbox: u can't make a /root on a fat partition
<epinky> tvaughn: is it recognized by Ubuntu?
<wolf23> blakkheim:  thanx, but i am downloading from firefox download!
<itsnotstalking> Dr_Willis, i cant in xterm, do i have to configure it?
<tvaughn> doesnt seem to be epinky its hotswapped in
<Dr_Willis> itsnotstalking:  theres various 'lighter' alternatives to gnome-terminal, or the classics xterm and rxvt
<TaterSalad> ubuntu_mad: what vidoe card do have/=?
<Stealthbox> so i should not do a advanced partition
<tvaughn> if i boot with it hooked.... it will boot to OEM
<Dr_Willis> itsnotstalking:  select text, Middle click - thats how.. :)
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: can't you hightlight text by dragging and middle click to insert?
<ubuntu_mad> TaterSalad:nvida
<Dr_Willis> itsnotstalking:  thats the old-skool ORIGINAL way to cut/paste :)
<dekenx> Stealthbox: yes
<TaterSalad> ion?
<itsnotstalking> im not sure i have middle click on this lappy
<epinky> tvaughn: have you changed boot order in BIOS?
<Stealthbox> ok thanks guys....i'll be back later to follow up
<tvaughn> it doesnt help
<Dr_Willis> itsnotstalking:  try right and left clicking at the same time.
<dekenx> Stealthbox: what drives do you have?
<tvaughn> my mbr is screwed up
<Dr_Willis> itsnotstalking:  or try some other terminal app.
<Stealthbox> my hard drive?
<dekenx> yes
<itsnotstalking> Dr_Willis, the button is like a see-saw!!
<Stealthbox> i have a one ter sata
<dekenx> do you have only one? and how big is it?
<dekenx> ok
<dekenx> did u format it?
<Stealthbox> not yet
<wolf23> can anyone tell me how to use aria2 plz?
<Stealthbox> dekenx: should i do that before the install
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, yeah i think im supposed to have a bar on here somewhere, cause when i minimiz progs they just minimize down into nowhere
<dekenx> Stealthbox: do advanced partitioning, create a new partition table and a new partition
<dekenx> Stealthbox: make sure the partition has a /root mount point and Is ext
<Stealthbox> dekenx:ok
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: bummer :\   sorry, i can't help you with the config
<riverbird> any help compiling packages .. ?  ./configure gives ' C compiler cannot create executables
<riverbird> See `config.log' '  #where is config.log?
<dekenx> Stealthbox: also you might wanna have some swap space
<itsnotstalking> mister, ill figure it out, what would that bottom panel be called, what a good search term for it?
<supertux1> http://terminatorsarahconnor.episodeseason.com/terminator-comics/terminator-comics-windows-mac-linux.jpg
<supertux1> :D
<supertux1> lol
<Stealthbox> dekenxL: how much do you reccomend
<dekenx> Stealthbox: what's your ram at?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, , ill figure it out, what would that bottom panel be called, what a good search term for it?
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: i really have no idea. i remember it just being there with the base installation
<Stealthbox> dekenx: 4g
<molecule_> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, alrite, thx
<dekenx> Stealthbox: btw did you try the automatic partitioning?
<TaterSalad> I'm having trouble getting any sound over HDMI with a fresh Karmic install...tried looking at things like aplay alasamixer .asoundrc alsa-base.conf etc etc but nothing seems to work. been at it for days. i can confirm the hardware works in another enironment....any ideas?
<qt-x-pidgin> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU 2
<Dr_Willis> riverbird:  you did Install teh compiler? installed teh 'build-essential' package?
<LOGAN> Warning LINUX world, MS wants a " Linux and Open Office Compete Lead"
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: panel maybe?
<christine_> it's 23:45
<Stealthbox> dekenx: no
<LOGAN> https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=9914&jlang=EN (they will try to go undercover in linux communities to :(
<dekenx> Stealthbox: do you want to customize it like this or do an auto install
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, your a genius! lol, yeah, thats the best i can think of too
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: if i do "apt-cache search openbox" something called "tint2" comes up
<dekenx> Stealthbox: because auto will do it for you
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: lightweight task bar     (great minds think alike... blah blah  :)
<Stealthbox> dekenx: probably would be easier to auto it right?
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, thanx mister!
<Stealthbox> dekenx: ok
<dekenx> Stealthbox: yes it does everything
<dekenx> usually
<supertux1> molecule_ hny!!
<dekenx> Stealthbox: good luck and I hope you enjoy tour ubuntu!
<Stealthbox> dekenx: ok man...thanks...i'll check back and let you know how it goes
<dekenx> btw
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/tint2/
<dekenx> Stealthbox: how come you're installing 9.0. and not 9.10
<riverbird> Dr_Willis, hmm .. no idea
<dekenx> *9.04
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: one guy there mentions middle click for the nested desktop menu
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: says he runs without a panel
<Stealthbox> dekenx: i've heard sme say they prefer it
<dekenx> Steathbox: ok
<riverbird> Dr_Willis, first time trying to compile packages manually ..
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, the lappy has a see-saw mouse, left or right
<itsnotstalking> mister_roboto, should probably do some key bindings
<mister_roboto> itsnotstalking: that's a real pain.
<Dr_Willis> riverbird:  then you dont have a compiler installed.. thus it cant make executables...
<Stealthbox> dekenx: thanks....be back later
<Dr_Willis> !be
<LOGAN> Where can I order 1 Ubuntu and 1 kubuntu original CD?
<dekenx> Stealthbox: kk
<LOGAN> Conical only sells per 5 :(
<Flannel> LOGAN: Your LoCo team might be able to help you out
<riverbird> Dr_Willis, howto?
<zleap> LOGAN, where are you located
<LOGAN> Flannel: im in the Netherlands
<dekenx> ATI r100 (Radeon 7200), OpenGL slow or gone, can anyone help?
<LOGAN> zleap:
<ubuntu_mad> anyone help with goole earth crashing on start up
<CodeTbon1> One last question, when finished running on the LiveCD I click restart computer, and it begins to shutdown like normal, then it says remove disc and press enter, yet when I press enter all that happens is I get a '^M' in the prompt instead of it proceeding with shutdown, forcing me to do a hard shutdown by holding the power button in, CTRL+ALT+DEL doesnt do anything either.
<zleap> netherlands
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<psibley> I have a broad question regarding hardware support.  I can't seem to find a distro that has full hardware support for my netbook.  Between 2 versions (8.04 and 9.10) Everything works.  is there a way to add hardware support to 9.10 that exists in 8.04?
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_mad: if you're trying to start it from a menu or something, try starting it from a terminal window. that's a trick to sometimes see errors with gui programs starting up
<BellinXFelon> can someone help, I am using gtkpod to put music on my Ipod and it wont write to it, it keeps saying permission denied, and it wont let me change ownership
<LOGAN> is there and Dutch Ubuntu channel on IRC?
<ubuntu_mad> mister_roboto: thanks...whats the sudo?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: is the iPod formatted FAT32 (Windows) or HFS+ (mac)?
<LOGAN> on ebay I only find copies, no original pressed CD's
<riverbird> Dr_Willis, thx.  this is a new tomboy package i'm trying to install .. seems like it should be more simple .. ?  maybe not
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : FAT32
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_mad: well... you don't need sudo to just run it as yourself.   something like /usr/bin/googearth or whatever it's called
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: are you using Ubuntu, or a derivative?
<Flannel> LOGAN: That's #ubuntu-nl, they might be able to figure something out.  Or this one has one of each, actually: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=578
<zleap> LOGAN, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam
<Dr_Willis> riverbird:  ive no issues with compiling from source.. but then again.. you do need tio actaulluy install the stuff TO compile. :)
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : karmic, ubuntu 9.19
<BellinXFelon> 9.10*
<Flannel> LOGAN: (it's got some other stuff too, but it does include one of each CD)
<qt-x-pidgin> !du | qt-x
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: try Rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> riverbird:  'sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME'  helps :)  I think thats the right command
<qt-x-pidgin> ! de | qt-x
<ubottu> qt-x: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu_mad> mister_roboto: sudo to run GE in terminal?
<riverbird> thanksx2
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_mad: like i said, you don't need sudo just to run a program. just type in the full path to the program executable.
<qt-x-pidgin> !de | LOGAN
<ubottu> LOGAN: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu_mad> mister_roboto: ok
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_mad: if that doesn't mean anything to you, i don't know where the program installs or what it is called and i can't really help you further
<LOGAN> thanks Flannel
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_mad: but it's a useful trick to begin troubleshooting
<LOGAN> also thanks qt-x-pidgin
<qt-x-pidgin> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<coz_> qt-x-pidgin,  still the 31st here:)
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : it still wont let me delete anything, or write anything to it
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: what is the mount point of the iPod?
<meowsus_> Got a problem. Everything was running well in Ubuntu 9.1 until i created a new panel for a bunch of shortcuts to live. I set it to be at the top and to autohide, hoping that it would sit right under my top menu. Now Gnome is totally frozen.
<qt-x-pidgin> It well come . give him time. :D
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: and what is your Ubuntu username?
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : /media/IPOD
<meowsus_> All because of a stupid panel.
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : chris
<LOGAN> 4 minutes till 2010
<LOGAN> in the lowlands
<coz_> meowsus_,  did you try to restart x?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: sudo chown -R chris:chris /media/IPOD && sudo chmod -R 664 /media/IPOD && sudo chmod -R -x+X /media/IPOD
<meowsus_> coz_, i've definitely tried that. Restarting my computer. Replacing xorg.conf with a saved backup, even dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel and gnome-panel-data
<psibley> I have a netbook that I can't seem to get full hardware support working on.  However, I have found several different distros that, when combined, will run all of my hardware properly (sound, video, webcam, hdmi).  Is there any way I can "extract" hardware support from one distro and "add" it to another?  Any help would be greatly appreciated
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : copy and paste into terminal?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: yes please
<coz_> meowsus_,  ouch!!!   can you walk me  throught exactly what you did
<NamVet> Up to my neck in Alligators can someone throw me a line?
<meowsus_> coz_, yeah man it stings. Here we go.
 * Dr_Willis tosses NamVet  some BBQ sauce
<mister_roboto> NamVet: --------------------------------------------------O
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : operation not permitted
<CodeTbon1> One last question, when finished running on the LiveCD I click restart computer, and it begins to shutdown like normal, then it says remove disc and press enter, yet when I press enter all that happens is I get a '^M' in the prompt instead of it proceeding with shutdown, forcing me to do a hard shutdown by holding the power button in, CTRL+ALT+DEL doesnt do anything either.
<omar> when i install virtual bow it says that i need to be root to instal kernel copiled or some like dat
<coz_> meowsus_,  starting with what  or how your system was set up to when it froze
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: try "sudo -i" and see wha'ppens
<NamVet> Can't access my Places files; Documents, Music, etc.
<qt-x|pidgin> or sudo su
<omar> i was root
<coz_> meowsus_,  if you like you can pm me.... I cant guarantee a fix  but walk me through see if I can reproduce it
<meowsus_> coz_, Its a triple monitor, two gpu machine. Paired Geforce 8400 GS cards.
<omar> i did sudo bach
<meowsus_> Oh yeah, totally
<coz_> meowsus_,  ooooo
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : it changed to root@chris-desktop:~#
<NamVet> BRB
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: chown -R chris:chris /media/IPOD
<omar> can some one tel me how can i get dat to instal completely?
<wolf23> can anyone tell me how to use aria2 to get a torrent file plz?
<NamVet> I'm back
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : still saying operation not permitted
<mister_roboto> omar: i take it that you are installing from the downloaded package rather than from the repo?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: bizarre.
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : very
<omar> mister roboto im installing that from synapic manager
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: have you tried setting it on fire? or throwing it at Steve Jobs' house?  ;)
<NamVet> Had problems w/ installing Adobe flashplayer - got some bad advice - and removed some files and reinstalled. Original desktop disappeared.
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : microwave
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: oh. ex-felon. don't do the crime if you can't do the time.
<NamVet> When I click on Documents in Places folder timer spins but no joy.
<mister_roboto> omar: did it prompt you for the sudo password? i never actually use synaptic so i don't know if you need to use gksu or if it prompts you
<ShazbotM1Nasty> darnit, what's the mint channel?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: pastebin the output of "df -h" please
<itsnotstalking> know a light terminal prog that allows me to right click copy? i got no middle click on this laptop, and im not installing gnome just for its terminal prog, ive tried 2 so far and no luck
<mneptok> !mint > ShazbotM1Nasty
<ubottu> ShazbotM1Nasty, please see my private message
<omar> yes it did ask me for password on terminal and on the stnapic
<omar> synapic#
<Dr_Willis> BellinXFelon: , mneptok  you are not trying to chown/chmod a vfat/ntfs filesystem are you?
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: no, the mount point
<mister_roboto> and halfway through it stops to give an error about needing root?
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  and the filesystem is what? The permissions of the mountpoint BEFOR its mounted dont matter.
<mister_roboto> omar:  and halfway through it stops to give an error about needing root?
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: yes, they do.
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: (for FAT32)
<omar> no when im installing it
<omar> like when im reading agreements
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  not that ive ever noticed.. and i recall checking that out ages ago. its all about  the options when you mount the filesystem
<cesar199> disculpen alguien habla español
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: existing mount point stubs will override "mount" variables
<omar> it just say foward den it says if i want to get recopile kernel some like dat i click the bow and then i click foward and it says that to get that i need to be root
<ubuntu_mad> mister_roboto: i cant get GE to run from aterminal
<qt-x|pidgin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : http://paste.ubuntu.com/349703/
<Dr_Willis> mneptok:  ive never seen that behviour.
<CodeTbon1> One last question, when finished running on the LiveCD I click restart computer, and it begins to shutdown like normal, then it says remove disc and press enter, yet when I press enter all that happens is I get a '^M' in the prompt instead of it proceeding with shutdown, forcing me to do a hard shutdown by holding the power button in, CTRL+ALT+DEL doesnt do anything either.
<qt-x|pidgin> !comand
<Dr_Willis> I would try.. but i got no vfat handy to try. :)
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: how did you mount the iPod? just plug it in, or ... ?
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : yes
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : then sudo mount -a
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: ls -l /media/IPOD
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: that's the problem
<qt-x|pidgin> how can i have a list with available commands of this channel bot ?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: unmount it, then just plug it in
<omar> and how can i get google gadgets?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: no need for the "mount" command
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : sudo umount /media/IPOD ?
<NamVet> I'll be back.
<mister_roboto> omar: i'm not sure of the details of using synaptic to know what the problem is. i just installed it via command line:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<itsnotstalking> alrite im gonna try lilyterm although it sound kinda, flowery
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: yep
<qt-x|xchat> qt-x|pidgin
<mister_roboto> omar: that completed normally and it's working perfectly
<omar> ok
<cesar199> I have a problem with ubuntu 9.10 could help me please
<omar> and how can i get google gadyets?
<B3rz3rk3r> !ask | cesar199
<ubottu> cesar199: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mister_roboto> ubuntu_mad: does that mean you found the executable and tried to run it?
<Dr_Willis> omar:  i recall seeing some repositoruies that let you install the google gadgets easially.
<plouffe> Trying to play various movie DVDs from various programs;; get a bunch of "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block" ;; but I can open the DVD in nautilus and see the files;; so how is it an IO error?
<omar> how?
<omar> can i gwt comand for terminal?
<omar> get*
<ubuntu_mad> mister_roboto: lol no...i've no idea what im doin...sorry
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : it says permissions for /media/IPOD could not be determined
<Dr_Willis> omar:  id check google  for google gadgets ubuntu, and either download the package, or enable the google repos. I think it was googles own repos..
 * OerHeks from NL 00:09 local time Happy New Year !
<ortsvorsteher> Happy New year :)
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : now do i change ownership?
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : this makes me want to get drunk early on new years
<omar> Depends: libkrb53 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2) but it is not installable
<omar>                   Depends: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) but it is not installable
<omar>                   Depends: libqtwebkit1d but it is not installable
<omar> thats wat it says
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: i already am. this is why it's taking so long.
<omar> so which package should i get?
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : should i try sudo chown
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: plug it in again. do NOT run any "mount" command. then "ls -l /media" again. still owned by root?
<qt-x|pidgin> test
<BellinXFelon> mnpetok : it says chris chris
<Dr_Willis> qt-x|pidgin:  phail.
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: now go rock out with Rhythmbox
<omar> ?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: don't use GTKpod. it's unecessary.
<omar> and one?
<omar> Depends: libkrb53 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2) but it is not installable
<omar>                   Depends: libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2) but it is not installable
<omar>                   Depends: libqtwebkit1d but it is not installable
<FloodBot1> omar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omar> which packet should i get
<ganja> bonne année, bonne santé
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: is workee?
<mister_roboto> omar:  i just installed google-gadgets-qt (i'm running kde) and it just installed and ran with no issue at all. how did you try to install it?
<ubuntu_mad> i seem to have lost my admin rights
<omar> sudo apt-get install gogle-gadgets...
<innagaddadavida> I've just noticed the vlc icon with the santa hat on it =) thought I was seeing things for a second
<jelly-bean1> how do i make it so new users $HOME dir are chmod 700 so other users cant get in
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : it won't let me drag and drop
<mister_roboto> omar: no, i mean what EXACTLY did you type. there is no such package "google-gadgets"
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : rhythmbox says there are 2 songs on there, but they dont show up on the ipod, and i cant delete them lol
<omar> i just added repos
<omar> and den typed sudo apt-get install google-gadgets on terminal
 * mister_roboto throws hands in the air
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: sudo chown -R chris:chris /media/IPOD && sudo chmod -R 664 /media/IPOD && sudo chmod -R -x+X /media/IPOD
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: (a bot of overkill, but ....)
<mneptok> *bit
<omar> ima do it ur way den
<omar> and del dose 2repos i added
<macman_> brb
<mister_roboto> omar: please don't speak retard to me.   just install the right version from the regular karmic repo
<omar> sorry XD
<mister_roboto> omar: gtk for gnome, qt for kde
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : it transferred the song on rhythmbox, now i gotta see if it shows up
<omar> ok look i saw on google a guide and it said to add 2repod on resources
<mneptok> mister_roboto: OMG WTF U R 2 FUN-E LOL ROFFLE_MAO BBQ
<The_Thing> Halp! I reformatted my Ubuntu partition, and now I can't boot into Windows 7!
<mister_roboto> hehe
<omar> and then to go on terminal and do sudo apt-get install google-gadgets
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : no it doesnt show up
<mister_roboto> omar: you don't need to do that.  that is most likely an old guide
<mister_roboto> omar: karmic has tons of stuff already in the repos
<omar> ok
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : on the forums it was saying there was a bug in 9.10 with rhythmbox and IPOD's
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: you may need to unmount the ipod by right-clicking and choosing "unmount" before songs get transferred and appear in the iPod UI
<omar> im using ubuntu so which chould i get
<omar> the qt one?
<omar> should
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: my sister uses R-box with her iPod all the time. no issues. but she has an older model.
<mister_roboto> omar: qt is for the kde desktop.  default ubuntu is gnome, which would be the gtk one
<plouffe> Trying to play various movie DVDs from various programs;; get a bunch of "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block" ;; but I can open the DVD in nautilus and see the files;; so how is it an IO error?
<omar> ok im downloading gtk one
<macman_> can you rip an ipod with the dd command ?
<mahngiel> is there a terminal command to find out detail on your processor?
<alankila> mahngiel: old favorite, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mka> macman_, the term rip is different to the term clone. dd command clones.
<losha> plouffe: seeing the file names isn't the same as actually reading the files themselves. Clean the dvd with some windex and try again using vlc....
<coz_> mahngiel,  may cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mahngiel> thank you two kindly
<goose[PC]> how can I get my server to run a series of commands on startup? (run a bash script as a certain user on startup)
<mahngiel> but sadly, this isn't giving me the info i need... i'm trying to figure out the optimal temp range. and i'm spinning my wheels on Intel's site
<CodeTBone> I have a CLI program in a .tar.lzma format....how can I run this?
<plouffe> losha I tried several DVDs already, cleaned them, I used totem, vlc and k9copy to try to play them. Always the same error
<goose[PC]> CodeTBone: it's compressed :p uncompress it
<CodeTBone> I understand that, but whats the .lzma?
<Gilos> mahngiel: you can also try sudo lshw -c cpu
<macman_> mka:  what should i do for this ipod then
<FunnyMan4595> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to display in higher resolution than it apparently wants to.  Graphics driver (intel) appears to be correct, but it is detecting the max resolution as 1280x800, which is way low.
<gmcinnes> I have a drive pulled from a md array in a server that I'd like to access from an external usb drive.  When I look at it using fdisk it shows up as unpartitioned.  How can I access it?
<losha> plouffe: then I would guess that your dvd reader is faulty....
<goose[PC]> CodeTBone: just a type of compression
<mka> macman_, what do you want to accomplish?
<CodeTBone> Ah, new to me. THanks
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : that didnt work either
<macman_> mka:  rip all music from it
<mahngiel> Gilos: again, nothing that will give me specific info. guess i'll just have to go to HP chat.
<FunnyMan4595> At the moment, I'm trying to add the correct modelines to xrandr, but I can't seem to get either of the suggested tools to duplicate the existing modelines.
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  you could dd the filessstem to a file.. but thats not going to 'rip' music from it.
<CodeTBone> Should I extract the directory into my bin?
<plouffe> losha that would be my second toshiba whose >
<Dr_Willis> CodeTBone:  id make a 'work' directyory and extract it in there to see whats in it.
<plouffe> losha that would be my second toshiba whose DVD player faults after 2 years, I guess I will just stay away from TOSHIBA then
<CodeTBone> Its just a CLI programming calculator
<plouffe> NO MORE TOSHIBA
<Gilos> mahngiel:  what were you looking for that you didn't find?
<mka> macman_, use rhythmbox or terminal
<macman_> yea
<macman_> im looking for a terminal command MK-BB
<macman_> err .. mka
<mahngiel> Gilos: processor number, specifically. that's the only thing on Intel's site that would differentiate my processor from the others on this table
<mka> macman_, I am not used to ipods but if you plug it in, does it become mounted like a normal filesystem?
<NamVet> I can see original desktop files etc. in terminal but they do not appear on the present desktop.
<losha> plouffe: after 2 years of heavy use, a failure wouldn't surprised me. DVD readers contain very high precision moving part technology, much less reliable than solid state electronics. The Samsungs seem to get goot reviews on newegg...
<macman_> mka:  yes
<plouffe> losha I barely ever use the DVD player at all
<CodeTBone> Whats the syntax for uncompressing at a terminal?
<Pici> CodeTBone: uncompressing what?
<mka> macman_, then simply copy the files to your computer
<tlvb> Hey, Have anybody else had the problem of trying to run a program (e.g. chmod +x foo; ./foo) and had the terminal respond that the file or folder does not exist? In this case it is the etqw installer.
<CodeTBone> A '.tar.lzma'
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | CodeTBone
<ubottu> CodeTBone: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<CodeTBone> Thanks
<Pici> CodeTBone: unlzma file.tar.lzma   then untar file.tar
<Pici> or that
<Dr_Willis> CodeTBone:  im lazy and use unp :)
<losha> plouffe: Dunno what to tell you. Some readers play various disks better than others. Er, you do have the decryption libraries installed don't you?
<mka> macman_, you can even use terminal, I think ther is a folder named ipod_control and inside there are many folders including the one named Music whose contents are the folders you need to copy
<woodyjlw> I get some errors on boot and wonder if I can get help with them?
<losha> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CodeTBone> Lol does it matter whos solution I use?
<mka> macman_, *you can even use nautilus*
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: 'unp' will decompress through all the levels?
<Dr_Willis> CodeTBone:  they both work..
<macman_> ok
<Dr_Willis> mahngiel:  it has so far for me on everything ive tried.
<mister_roboto> Dr_Willis: i never knew about unp!  i'm all for maximum laziness
<macman_>  22G	Music
<al_> any scripting gurus here? I want to impliment a rsync that runs between certain hours and stops during business hours.
<macman_> 0_o
<mahngiel> Dr_Willis: that is  abeautifl thing. thanks
<CodeTBone> I figured but who deserves more brownie points?
<plouffe> losha I don't know what decryption libraries are for, sorry
<Dr_Willis> CodeTBone:  i have eaten enough sweets over teh holidays
<mister_roboto> al_: kick off your rsync at the right times using cron
<losha> plouffe: most commercial dvds are encrypted and require decryption software to be played. See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mka> macman_, ?
<plouffe> losha I rarely ever use the DVD player, I install updates over the net, and I don't usually play DVDs on the computer, I just wanted to rip some scenes off the DVD to an avi
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, how do I run unp recursively?
<CodeTBone> Well I made like 16 9x11 pans of fudge...just so you know :P
<plouffe> losha ok thanks, I might check it out
<woodyjlw> Lid argument)            60.757092     ata1.00: status: {DRDYERR}
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  ive only ever had to do 'unp whatever'
<nomnex> Dr_Willis, it will decompress archives in the sub-folders too?
<mahngiel> CodeTBone: special fudge??? *yum*
 * mahngiel licks his lips
<losha> al_: you'll have to kill the rsync when you want it to stop. I don't think it has any feature to stop automatically at a certain time...
<mka> plouffe, use dvd::rip to rip dvds
<meydlo> happy new year;)
<al_> mister_roboto: yes, but the rsync, if still running needs to be killed.....losha - exactely
<mister_roboto> al_:  losha: huh?  it just runs to completions and stop. i use it on my wife's computer to do her backups
<Doonz> hey guys, can someone point me towards a how-to for upon a system start up having 3 screen sessions for 3 different users
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  try it and see - I only use it in simple cases.
<ratonplayer> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mahngiel> sudo lshw-gtk
<mister_roboto> al_: you don't want to stop the daemon if that's what you're using
<mahngiel> bah, sorry
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  put the proper commands in rc.local is one way.
<bill> anyone here know how to play streaming music from fubar.com? i could do it when i had windows but now i cant in ubuntu
<mister_roboto> al_: rsync isn't something that continuously synchronizes stuff, if that's what you think
<al_> mister_roboto: I am talking about rsync on a nas with a fairly slow processor. After a weekly full backup it may take 2-3 days to rsync
<woodyjlw> Lid argument)            60.757092     ata1.00: status: {DRDYERR}       .....has anyone ever had a problem booting and see errors like this?
<Doonz> Dr_Willis: what would be the command
<D-coy> m4v, incas a tu madr xD
<mister_roboto> al_: ummmm why are you doing a full backup with rsync?
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  i think you would have to do somthing like 'su -u bubba -c whatever &'  (not sure on that)
<al_> mister_roboto: thats why it needs to be stopped, and "resumed"
<NamVet> Can't access files in the PLACES folder
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  since things ran in rc.local get ran as root. You sould need su or sudo to switch the command tobe ran by a user
<goose[PC]> how can I get my server to run a series of commands on startup? (run a bash script as a certain user on startup)
<mister_roboto> anyway, you can easily just kill it with cron as well, a few minutes later or whatever
<losha> al_: like I said, you'll have to explicitly start and stop rsync at the appropriate times. If you do it right, when you restart it, it will pick up where it left off....
<mister_roboto> al_: anyway, you can easily just kill it with cron as well, a few minutes later or whatever. nothing about cron precludes doing that
<seidos> NamVet: can you access PLACES from a terminal?
<goose[PC]> also, when writing a bash script, how can I start a program with detached screen, or autodetach after startup?
<mister_roboto> losha: actually it gracefully can handle being killed and restarting properly
<al_> mister_roboto: I have a NAS which receives weekly full and hourly (between 9-5) incremental backups. I need to copy this data from the NAS to a USB attached disk
<mister_roboto> losha: read the docs for it
<mka> al_, you can create a BASH script file and create a lockfile just like vim editor is doing, and if that lockfile exists, then rsync is running and otherwise rsync is not running
<NamVet> Yes I can
<bill> anyone know of a plugin for firefox that will play streaming music , i used to use the windows media player plugin for firefox but cant find anything that runs on ubuntu
<mister_roboto> rsync was DESIGNED to be safely killed and restarted
<dino-> Having a problem with a system freshly upgraded to 9.10 and now hanging on boot.
<seidos> NamVet: wish I could
<xims> :-D happy new year 2010
<hicham> i have alt+f2 switches me to tty2
<Gilos> mahngiel:you still around?
<dino-> Not seeing anything obvious in dmesg or /var/log/messages  Did try the dpkg repair, which found nothing to do.
<mahngiel> Gilos: indeed
<NamVet> don't know how to transfer personal files via terminal so I can reinstall Karmic Koala
<al_> mister_roboto: or the other way would be some fancy script to copy the backup files, only retaining 2 weeks worth of backups immediately after the weekly full. THis will be a lot faster than rsync, THEN use rsync on the incrementals each night. Would that work?
<psylon> Does openbox work with netbook remix?
<mahngiel> Gilos: i'm chatting with HP support
<dino-> Boot reports some things starting, hangs right after something about checking battery status.
<Gilos> mahngiel: use  sudo dmidecode|less
<seidos> NamVet: I use scp to copy personal files over a network to another ubuntu machine
<CodeTBone> I cant get unp to unpack it
 * seidos is ill
<mka> bill, totem-mozilla ?
<mister_roboto> al_: i don't think so if rsync didn't do the original full backup. but you might get something to work if you hack at it long enough :D
<NamVet> I have a 8gb flashusb also a 40gb external hard drive
<bill> totem ok i will try it
<Dr_Willis> CodeTBone:  i dont recall seeing a .lzma package in AGES...
<mahngiel> Gilos: all i get is a blank terminal... should it take long to process?
<dino-> wondering if this sounds familiar to anyone here
<al_> mister_roboto: oh really...I didnt know that. If it didnt put the file there, then it rejects it? stink
<Dr_Willis> !info unlzma
<ubottu> Package unlzma does not exist in karmic
<CodeTBone> Lol
<Gilos> mahngiel: you have to hit space bar to scroll through
<mister_roboto> al_: i don't know for sure and cannot say without trying it
<mahngiel> there's nothing to scroll through, the thing's blank. let me kill it.
<CodeTBone> man Says to run without args to see supported formats and when ran nothing outputs
<Gilos> mahngiel "sudo dmidecode|less"
<NamVet> seidos, sorry to hear your ill. real bummer during the holidays.
<drunkncrew> i think this is an easy question, hopefully it has an easy answer as well. I am installing wimax drivers, and the tutorial i'm following says to type " --sysconfdir=/etc " in my current directory where the directory "/etc" exist. However when I type that command into terminal I get "No such file or directory" am I typing something wrong in the command?
<mka> NamVet, you can use try to "cp -rvi ~ /media/USBDEVICE/"
<nomnex> how can I fix my xchat log (see: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/36153/xxxx_2010_01_01_08_30_41_dDf6J3.png - reuploaded
<al_> mister_roboto: right. but you can see what the advantage of doing it that way (copy/synch combo) would be right? Youd complete the weekly full backup quickly, then leave rsync to take care of the hourly incrementals....
<mahngiel> that worked
<al_> mister_roboto: if it worked....
<philabole> ok why won't my ubuntu conect to the internet?
<axon> hello
<NamVet> okay I'll give it a try
<axon> good new year
<NamVet> TY
<axon> it's 0:53 in germany
<axon> so
<mister_roboto> al_: yes, i understand why you want to go that route. just never tried it and am not sure of the behavior
<drunkncrew> or, can anyone tell me what the command " sysconfdir=/etc " does?
<Gilos> mahngiel: great... otherwise you were going to have to pop the case.  here's where I found it.  http://www.secguru.com/article/finding_hardware_details_your_linux_machine_without_using_screw_driver
<CodeTBone> Decompressed the lzma with unlzma but not finding an untar prog
<mahngiel> Gilos: thanks. too bad this idiot with HP isn't so apt
<NamVet> Thanks for the help. Leaving now.
<mahngiel> Mike **** : I would I would appreciate if you please clarify the issue a little more.
 * mahngiel laughs
<mister_roboto> al_: it looks like you can use the --checksum option to compare checksums, in whcih case i can see it working
<axon> i moved the partitions a little bit ... now my computer second computer got problems to boot, ... in fact he can't mount the home directory ... i know that this is now on /dev/sda5 and not longer on /dev/sda6 ... how do i tell this ubuntu?
<munk> I mounted an iso in nautilus now what path will I find it in terminal
<losha> drunkncrew: that isn't actually a command by itself. It looks like a flag that's belongs to a larger command? Any idea what that might be?
<Dr_Willis> axon:  the uuid may have changed.  you may need to correct the /etc/fstab file.
<munk> nautilus says its in archive:///blabla/
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | axon
<ubottu> axon: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<al_> mister_roboto: right. As you say, I need to have a fiddle :-)
<Dr_Willis> munk:  it might be in /home/username/.gvfs/SOMETHING
<axon> !Dr_Willis , ubottu : thanks a lot i'll try this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drx2> How do you get past the "starting up" after moving a SATA Ubuntu drive from a P4 system to a Core i5 system?
<munk> Dr_Willis, THANKS!
<mister_roboto> al_: it would be easy to test that. just copy one (big) file, rsync using checksum and verify that it doesn't transfer it
<micz> happy new year
<al_> mister_roboto: exactely
<wastrel> hjeppy nov jar
<philabole> dekenx: any idea why i can't connet to net with 9.04
<micz> 12pm happy new year from london
<henrique> Good night and happy new year. I'm a very new user and need help getting something back in my menu bar can anyone help me please ?
<micz> am
#ubuntu 2010-01-01
<losha> al_: using checksums is very slow & expensive. Most people just use file size and modification date (which is the default). Check the man page for the gory details. Also, check out various schemes for backup...
<mezimezim> hi!
<henrique> Hello
<mka> !happy
<mka> hi henrique
<mka> hi mezimezim
<al_> losha: right. The GUI of the NAS might be using checksums because its horribly slow. Thats why I want to cron my own rsync
<henrique> Hi mka
<Scunizi> wow.. bittorrent downloads of ubuntu iso's are *fast*!  Looks like 7 minutes for an entire iso
<mezimezim> someone knows about GPS (Garmin 60Cx) : can detect it with Viking   ?
<henrique> I'm using ubuntu netb ook remix and I took something off my menu bar. The shutdown button with my name and all and I cant get it back...Does anyoen know how to add that back
<henrique> Add to pannel does not show the option
<Scunizi> henrique: you're stuck.. you're going to have to leave it on forever! :) (April 1 is just around the corner)
<wastrel> that's the user switcher applet iirc
<wastrel> henrique: ^^^
<henrique> ;) I'm not such a new PC user but nice try
<nycz> i have 4 gb ram and 1 gb vram, will the os use it all if i install a 32bit version?
<Scunizi> henrique: can you right mouse click the area and "Add" ??
<henrique> thankyou wastrel let me try that
<henrique> yes I can Scunizi
<epinky> nycz: yep, just make sure you use kernel-pae
<philabole> can any one help me figure out my ubuntu 9.04 install
<nycz> epinky: kernel-pae? :s
<Scunizi> philabole: you gotta be more specific..
<riverbird> Dr_Willis,  still here?  i seem to be stuck in a loop getting packages ..
<philabole> can anyone help me with ubuntu 9.04, i got some probs
<blackest_knight> hmm i just noticed happy new year
<mister_roboto> al_: i'm actually curious to know if you can get that scheme to work using only the mod time / size checks. i expect copying the files over manually will mess up the mod time check
<philabole> hello
<Scunizi> philabole: can you be more specific?
<blackest_knight> yes but it helps to know what the probs are
<henrique> ok my name is back up there but not the little button with the different options for shutdown, restart, logout and hybernate, etc
<philabole> sorry first i cn't connect to the net
<Scunizi> henrique: click your name and see if there's a drop down menu
<philabole> second i can't add new programs
<al_> mister_roboto: youd know better than me! I am no CLI expert. Not even a newbie!!
<henrique> no Scunizi single user
<epinky> nycz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension , it should be called 2.6.31-16-generic-pae‎  or something like that
<drunkncrew> philabole: are you connecting to the net via wifi or ethernet?
<Scunizi> henrique: then when you right mouse click and choose "add".. look for a different appelate .. maybe something called user switcher?
<bazhang> nycz, just install linux-generic-pae ; the rest will be pulled in
<philabole> drunkncrew: dsl
<blackest_knight> phiabole 2nd is dependent on fist
<nycz> epinky, bazhang: thanks, will do :)
<henrique> Scunizi: thats the one I used to show my name but thats all it shows. not the different buttons.
<Scunizi> pppoe? for dsl
<blackest_knight> first even
<Scunizi> henrique: keep looking a different one has to be there someplace
<henrique> Scunizi: Must be something custom for netbook remix.
<henrique> maybe a command line
<blackest_knight> philabole:  how are you connected to your dsl connection wired or wireless
<Scunizi> henrique: maybe one called "shutdown"?
<philabole> blackest_Knight: wired
<henrique> that only puts the shutdown button. I guess it can work for now but I'll try to figure the other one later
<Scunizi> henrique: I just reformatted my usb key that was setup to boot to unr otherwise I'd boot on my laptop and look as well.
<micz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<henrique> Scunizi: thank you for your help I'll do some external search on google or ask in the forums
<blackest_knight> philabole:  do you know what chipset your ethernet card has
<Pelo> anyone know how to "regenerate" the locate command, it still shows me entries from before I deleted them
<Scunizi> henrique: good luck.. it's out there that's for sure.
 * iolo bebendo Buxudinha . . .
<Scunizi> Pelo: sudo updatedb
<iceroot> Pelo: sudo updatedb
<Pelo> thank you
<philabole> blackest_knight: not really i just built this thing and....
<Scunizi> Pelo: 'bout time I was able to help you out!  usually it's the other way around
<henrique> Scunizi: thats for sure. I can't be the first jack ass to remove that for no reason whatsoever
<david_> can i convert a .tar.bz2 into a .deb?
<philabole> blackest_knight: argh.....
<Scunizi> henrique: we learn better that way ;)
<henrique> true
<Pelo> Scunizi, I havenT' been around much in the past couple of years,  nice to know I made an impression ;-)
<henrique> good night all
<henrique> happy new year
<iceroot> david_: not that easy as you think but yes of course you can
<david_> ok, can you explain how ;)
<blackest_knight> philabole:  generally wired connections tend to just work
<wastrel> pppoe
<nycz> hm, i'm unsure about swap space... as i said earlier i've got 4gb ram and 1gb vram, should i have a swap partition and if so, how big?
<mezimezim> I have installed gpsbabel & viking, but I  am not able to get any info out/in of my GPS, any expertise in the area?
<philabole> blackest_knight: yeah i've been using ubuntu for over a year and it always has just worked
<Pelo> Scunizi, you'll probably be able to help me more in the near future, i'm dabbling in CLI , first time I 've done that much of it , installed a media center on an old comp,  too old for a gui
<iceroot> david_: just read something about what a deb is and how it works, then you have to manyally build the deb from the tar.bz2
<type_t> why do you need it as a .deb ??
<iceroot> david_: there is no converter
<david_> oh, ol
<david_> ok*
<Scunizi> Pelo: I will when I can for sure
<david_> thanks!
<philabole> blackest_knight: with a new motherboard, do i need some drivers or something
<Pelo> Scunizi, iceroot thanks a lot that seems to have done it , now to see if the app works properly
<type_t> the fact that is .deb means it is installed by dpkg and runns a installer made for that package.
<iceroot> david_: read the manpage about dh_make
 * Scunizi is making a live usb of kubuntu 9.10
<blackest_knight> philabole:  you need to find what chip it is and google it
<david_> ok
<type_t> you can force install and as long as you dont runn into conflicts . its ok.
<Scunizi> Pelo: crunchbang might have been perfect for that old machine
<mezimezim> here is what I get when I do a dmesg right after plugging http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7e99838e
<philabole> darkest_knight: ok
<nycz> with 4gb of ram, should i have a swap partition?
<bastid_raZor> nycz: if you plan on hibernating or suspending
<blackest_knight> philabole:  did it work on the live cd ?
<Dr_Willis> nycz:  I always do at least 512mb of swap partition. just in 'case' :)
<nycz> bastid_raZor: not really, i have it on when i'm awake and off when i'm sleeping or away
<Scunizi> mezimezim: it's mounted at uhci_hcd
<david_> iceroot: I don't seem to have "dh_make" when I try to read the manual it tells me to install it w/ apt-get but then it tells me that the package doesn't exist
<philabole> darkest_knight: you know i didn't check, i just installed it
<nycz> Dr_Willis: okay
<bastid_raZor> nycz: swap is not required but highly recommended.. i agree with Dr_Willis .. just in case
<Dr_Willis> nycz:  if nothing else.. ive seen live cd's use swap :) which can come in handy
<micz> later all happy new year
<philabole> blackest_knight: sorry bout the name thing
<mezimezim> Scunizi: ok, where do I find the data?
<blackest_knight> philabole:  it might be worth googling the motherboard and linux and see what comes up, pain but sometimes you get issues
<micz> bbl
<nycz> bastid_raZor, Dr_Willis: ah, atm i have 4gb... maybe a bit too much then
<philabole> blackest_knight: thanks i'll do that
<ams> #list
<Dr_Willis> nycz:  if you want to use hibernate/suspend - you want 4gb of swap then I think
<Dr_Willis> nycz:  i never use Hibernate/suspend :)
<bastid_raZor> nycz: if you have it already made then leave it be..
<nycz> Dr_Willis: me neither
<nycz> bastid_raZor: i'm just about to reinstall :)
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | philabole you can look here for your hardware compatibility
<ubottu> philabole you can look here for your hardware compatibility: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<type_t> dh_make is debian utils
<blackest_knight> philabole:  if you get really stuck you can pick up network cards very cheaply or even go for wifi but its unusual to have one that doesnt work at all
<blackest_knight> what does ifconfig say ?
<bastid_raZor> nycz: your choice then.j good luck
<Scunizi> mezimezim: I'm not sure what the usb device is.. is it a gps device? and if so is there an app that is suppose to marry to it?
<nycz> thanks :)
 * Pelo mutters about doing nasty things to python programmers who can't follow standards 
<philabole> blackest_knight: thank you sir
<blackest_knight> sorry iwconfig
 * Dr_Willis thought python was written so you had to follow standards...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mezimezim> yes, it's a Garmin GPS, I have installed GPSBABEL and Viking, 2 programs supposed to communicate with Garmin GPS, but I can't get the data out of it...
<Dr_Willis> or was it just you had to follow formating standards
<blackest_knight> no worries its a good year nearly died twice in 2009 :)
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, maybe the guy followed python standards but when you write a freaking weather applet it would be nice to follow the naming conventions that everyone else is following for naming your icons
<Scunizi> mezimezim: ok.. in gpsbabel or viking if there is a setup or properties you have to tell it the mount point of the gps device so the program(s) will know where to look for the data.
<mezimezim> scunizi: so, it the device is mounted, does it mean I should be able to see the data in it from nautilus and/or the terminal?
<giuseppe_> hallo wie gehe in ubuntu.de
<iceroot> david_: debhelper is the package
<iceroot> david_: dh stands for debhelper
<Scunizi> mezimezim: if the usb device *is* the gps then probably not unless the gps will also act as a mass storage device which is doutfull..but if you're looking for the device to send data to the programs it's typically in a stream of some sort.. the program will have to know where to look and then interpret the stream.. you might also look at the openstreet(s) app.... if there is one.
<iceroot> david_: and for building the package its ok to use  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot instead of pbuilder with chroot
<Scunizi> guiscard: type /j #ubuntu-de
<Scunizi> giuseppe_: type /j #ubuntu-de
<Scunizi> sorry guiscard .. wrong nick
<tmcc> happy new year ladies
<gl1tch3r> hi there
<baz> whats the best way to amass power using ubuntu?
<mezimezim> scunizi: the viking program asks me whether the GPS is /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1 or /dev/USB0 or /devUSB1
<david_> iceroot: ty :)
<iceroot> david_: np
<gl1tch3r> hey ppl  anyone has used mondo rescue or something similar?
<mezimezim> there, I don't know what to put in, I've tried them all without success
<mister_roboto> mezimezim: i use garmintools to read my gps watch (forerunner 305)
<mister_roboto> mezimezim: it works very well on this watch
<mezimezim> mister_roboto: it seems to be made especially for your device :  http://code.google.com/p/garmintools/
<tmcc> did somone know a handy texteditor like app that outputs my changes in a file as a comm)?and to use it in a scrip ( like sed awk with gui
<Sylvester_Ink> Hey, I have a quick question for a noob
<mister_roboto> mezimezim: he says he tried to implement all garmin's protocols though so it might work :)
<gl1tch3r> im wondering if I could backup my wubi install with mondo and then restoring it as a full install?
<Sylvester_Ink> Buddy of mine is running Ubuntu and he got a new monitor.  It's not set up for the correct resolution
<Sylvester_Ink> What's the best way to set the resolution for a higher setting
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  dvi or vga connection? and what video card?
<jtaji> Sylvester_Ink: did you try System > Prefs > Display ?
<riverbird> i seem to be stuck in a package dependency loop .. installing tomboy1.0.1 into hardy .. any help or info??
<Ricoshady> so whats the best way to mange packages?
<Sylvester_Ink> oh wait.  Sorry Dr_Willis and jtaji, he didn't tell me he had 2 monitors plugged in . . .
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  with a packge manager tool. :)
<Ricoshady> Dr_Willis, which one I mean
<Ricoshady> apt?
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  with nvidia cards - i just run the nvidia-settings tool and set them up
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  dosent really matter. They all do the same stuff in the background
<Ricoshady> ive heard some do a better job with dependencies
<type_t> #- thereis #nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  in theory they all shoukld install whatever dependencuies are needed.. or else the packges wouldent work.
<Dr_Willis> Ricoshady:  some may be a little smarter at REMOVEING packages/deps/unneeded deps..
<Sylvester_Ink> Dr_Willis: the new monitor uses DVI connection.  It has the same resolution issue with just one monitor plugged in
<Sylvester_Ink> (I believe he's using an ATI videocard)
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  no idea on ati. Other then to be sure the proper restricted drivers are installed and try the system > prefs > display item.
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  and of course use DVI conector if at all possible. :)
<Sylvester_Ink> Yeah, I figured as much :D
<mezimezim> scunizi & mr_roboto  : I seem to be having some success with gpsbabel
<mezimezim> thanks
<Sylvester_Ink> Hey Dr_Willis, is it a good idea to mess around with xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  when in doubt - make backups.
<Sylvester_Ink> Since it's been removed from the latest version of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  ive some machines that dont even have xorg.conf some of my systems I do have a xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Sylvester_Ink:  nvidia settingsz keep the muilti monitor and other info  in there
<Sylvester_Ink> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I use it on my laptop since that's the only way to get the correct screen rez
<Sylvester_Ink> I'll probably have him write one up for now
<ai9371> is ther any programs for linux that are similar to Dreamweaver?
<ai9371> that are free
<ai9371> something a little better than bluefish
<type_t> wait there is .at boot menu log into single session .. what is that called .. it gives you a reconfiguration option..
<riverbird> anyway to change sources in synaptic to pull a specific package from a newer distro?
<type_t> not normal boot what is that called ? there is a Xserver reconfiguration option.
<Zlobi> Hello and Happy New Year
<qt-x> happy new year Zlobi
<Sylvester_Ink> Anyway, thanks for the help Dr_Willis.  I'll just go to his place one of these days and set it up myself.
<lelius> ciao
<riverbird> howto upgrade mono1.2.6 to mono1.9.1 or better?
<Zlobi> I am having problem with sound configuration, need to put my sound card OUTPUT in ices2 config file. Problem is that both input and output are listed as hw:0,0, so it captures very low level (mixed?). Please advise, nothing on forums
<type_t> <Sylvester> boot into repair mode at startup .. there is reconfigure there.
<mister_roboto> ai9371: what about http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/ or http://sourceforge.net/projects/kompozer/ ?
<Sylvester_Ink> type_t: what's the command?
<Zlobi> Sylvester_Ink: Just select it in GRUB menu
<Zlobi> second one probably
<type_t> reboot and select at bootsplash second option right above memtest
<Sylvester_Ink> sorry, I meant, what's the reconfigure command
<Sylvester_Ink> just reconfigure?
<riverbird> y'all must be running windows ..
<Zlobi> Yes, or at least there was some --help or a blue screen with menus
<type_t> its only three options there. continue normal; drop int shell; configure Xserver..
<Sylvester_Ink> ah, okay
<Sylvester_Ink> thanks
<Zlobi> I am having problem with sound configuration, need to put my sound card OUTPUT in ices2 config file. Problem is that both input and output are listed as hw:0,0, so it captures very low level (mixed?). Please advise, nothing on forums. Addition: Running Ubuntu 9.10
<mister_roboto> type_t: can you just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mister_roboto> type_t: and restart x?
<Zlobi> with sudo probably...
<Zlobi> mister_roboto: In 9.x ubuntu I am afraid Xserver is different
<type_t> <mister_roboto> duno. lets try both and see.
<mister_roboto> type_t:  Zlobi   i just used that technique and manually set up the xorg.conf with ubuntu 9.10 on a machine at work
<Zlobi> mister_roboto: Fine then. So it is just different grub
<mister_roboto> Zlobi: actually i never read up on it in detail about where the config goes now for X. i found it confusing the first time there was no xorg.conf :)
<mister_roboto> Zlobi: but it worked
<Zlobi> mister_roboto: Yes, commands are the same, which is god, but the guts are different
<Zlobi> Well, what about my annoying sound problem? :P
<Zlobi> Can I add somehow somewhere smth like hw:0,0,0 and hw:0,0,1 to differ my in and out?
<mister_roboto> Zlobi: lol  good luck!
<qt-x> I have a problem with the sound card it makes "clack" from 10 in 10 sec
<qt-x> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Zlobi> this is Linux or at least Ubuntu bug imo
<Zlobi> not just with my sound...
<Zlobi> A little spam, now there is low activity...
<Zlobi>   2:        : timer
<Zlobi>   3:        : sequencer
<Zlobi>   4: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture
<Zlobi>   5: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback
<Zlobi>   6: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback
<Zlobi>   7: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture
<FloodBot1> Zlobi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomnex> difference between Ctrl+Alt+F2 and Running the terminal from the GUI?
<mister_roboto> Zlobi: sound on linux has always seemed to be a disaster
<Izinucs> nomnex: the first drops you to a tty#2 .. ctrl+alt+F7 takes you back to the gui..
<Zlobi> But the server PC doesn't even have 0- 1
<Zlobi> i. e. dig audio play
<goose> how can I start a screen detached?
<Zlobi> NVidia ALC883 there
<Guest7001> !tty | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
 * Izinucs sips his first happy new year drink in anticipation of the coming events this evening.. 
<MTecknology> If you guys want to have a little fun for newyears; there's ##ubuntu-newyears
<nomnex> Izinucs, I know the ways, but what is the difference?
<Zlobi> mister_roboto: If I can ask politely, um, fix that disaster at last
<Zlobi> I hope some dev reads
<Zlobi> Shame if the same in 10.*
<Izinucs> nomnex: couldn't tell you for certain.. the actual differences.. between runlevels, TTY's 1-6, terminal emulators etc..
<Zlobi> Izinucs: afaicr, it is the privilege level
<Zlobi> like sudo is not root
<Izinucs> Zlobi: which one? TTY?
<Zlobi> Izinucs: Yep, There is a main tty @ Atl+F1
<mister_roboto> the diff ttys are nothing more than separate ttys. they are exactly the same priv level
<iceroot> mister_roboto: correct
<mister_roboto> has nothing to do with runlevels
<iceroot> mister_roboto: also correct
<nomnex> Izinucs, how do I launch an app from a TTY#n? It fails when I pass sudo gksu gedit (I can only run nano) and if I want to open e.g. Deluge, it fails too. I can do that from the Bash window in Gnome
<iceroot> nomnex: sudo gksu is wrong
<iceroot> nomnex: gksudo gedit
<Zlobi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833765
<Zlobi> Izinucs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833765
<Zlobi> others don't click unless curious
<Izinucs> nomnex: you might not be able to run a gui app from TTY.. never tried.. if it works then it will automatically switch you to TTY7
<trism> goose: screen -d -m
<Ricoshady> can I get the version number from apt-cache search ?
<Ricoshady> of a particular package?
<iceroot> Ricoshady: apt-cache show  or apt-cache policy
<Izinucs> Zlobi: kinda interesting doing this in a live usb of kubuntu 64 bit
<micz> ah well anyhows happy new year n goodnite
<goose> trism: doesn't seem to work :/
<goose> oh nevermind
<goose> irssi wasn't installed
<xtjacob> does anyone know the difference between AMD-V, and AMD-V/RVI?
<Izinucs> Zlobi: thanks for the link.. My ideas were along those lines.
<blackest_knight> Sylvester_Ink: you might find with two monitors you have to put them vertical ( default workspace is 2048 x 2048)
<digitalaxis> xtjacob, RVI stands for "Rapid Virtualization Indexing"
<nomnex> Izinucs, Gtk-WARNING ** cannot display when I try to open an application from TTY. How can I manage the system and run the applications using only the command?
 * Pelo mutters grumbles and curses
<bastid_raZor> nomnex: TTY is not intended to run GUI apps. only command line applications
<Izinucs> nomnex: I did that for a while.. you have to learn a totally different set of programs that will run in the TTy
<Sylvester_Ink> blackest_knight: so you can't do them side by side?
<Izinucs> nomnex: twinkle for IM, mutt for email, eliinks for internet browsing etc.
<Pelo> nommthat's because you are trying to open a gui app using a console mode you need a consol app to do that same job , what are you trying to do ?
<nomnex> Izinucs, like wim?
<Pelo> nomnex, try nano, easier
<Izinucs> nomnex: it would also be a good idea to learn the basics of "screen"
<blackest_knight> Sylvester_Ink: i think its a current bug in 9.10 at least
<nomnex> Izinucs, sceen is a software? link?
<iceroot> nomnex: have a look at  man screen
<Izinucs> !screen | nomnex  It's in the repos
<ubottu> nomnex  It's in the repos: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<iceroot> nomnex: its a must have for using cli
<Pelo> nomnex, screen is a session manager for command line applications ,
<ftw> screen is amazing, and byobu is a good front-end for it
<nomnex> iceroot, all, thanks I take a look
<ftw> Don't ssh without it!
<blackest_knight> Sylvester_Ink:  with my netbook and 19 inch i cant go aboove 800 x 600 on the 19inch side by side
<Pelo> nomnex, hold on a minute I 've got a nice link to get you started with the command line
<jasonmchristos> where can i get an easily installable matrix theme for ubuntu karmic?
<nomnex> Pelo, I stay
<Sylvester_Ink> thanks blackest_knight, for now I think I'll just have him use one monitor
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  check out the gnome-art and gnome-artng tools they let you easially install different theme parts.
<Pelo> nomnex, this will get you started with the very basics   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  they get the stuff from the gnome-look and a few other web sites I recall
<jasonmchristos> ok i will install it and let you know how it works thanks Dr_Willis
<Izinucs> Is CPU scaling automatic?
<blackest_knight> Sylvester should work vertical rouble is the xorg.conf getting junked out is creating problems
<Tiders> cp -r to copy a whole directory?
<iceroot> Izinucs: if the cpu supports it (and the cpu is supported by the kernel) yes
<Pelo> Tiders, I like  cp dirname/*  less confusing
<Tiders> Pelo, thats true thanks
<Tiders> Pelo both would work though correct?
<Sylvester_Ink> blackest_knight: yeah, but remember that I'm having to fix this problem remotely
<Izinucs> iceroot: just noticed it for the first time.. live usb 64 bit kubuntu
<Sylvester_Ink> I'm not actually at his computer, I'm telling him via gchat
<nomnex> Pelo, I've got the link, but thanks (as the excellent Linux phrasebook-Scott Granneman-2006) if someone wants it, I'll share
<Sylvester_Ink> and that's not fun
<Pelo> Tiders, not sure if it would be   -r or -R but it should ,man cp to check
<killingon1516> hi all. ubuntu novice here... im in the market to buy a LARGE mp3 player..and im wondering what works best with ubuntu..my sister told me to avoid ipods but other then that i have no guidelines..anyone help me?
<Sylvester_Ink> killingon1516: I recommend looking into the iAudio line
<trism> Pelo: both are correct
<Sylvester_Ink> it's by Cowon
<digitalaxis> killingon1516, Ipods work perfectly with ubuntu, i have used my ipod with ubuntu since ipods first came out
<Pelo> nomnex, best suggestion I can make start bookmarking the links ppl give you ,even if you don'T use them now , eventualy you probably will need tem
<Izinucs> Tiders: cp -r /path/of/directory /path/to/new/location
<blackest_knight> Sylvester_Ink: well the display tool in gnome is fairly straigh forward mess  up reboot...
<khelvan> Ok, the system just "froze" for a bit, meaning I couldn't move my mouse, then it started "stuttering," meaning I could move my mouse in spurts but not do anything, and alt-tab brought up only bits and pieces of a window, then the screen went black, then I was sent to the login screen in Karmic. I had two terminal windows open, Xchat, and Firefox...any idea what could cause this?
<digitalaxis> killingon1516, In all honesty, ipods ARE the best MP3 player for Ubuntu.
<Izinucs> Tiders: unless it's outside of /home
<Hilikus> killingon1516: i second COWON, great products
<Pelo> khelvan, what were you doing ? somethjing very cpu intensive ? that can happen
<Hilikus> killingon1516: and stay away from ipods. they do work, but they are all hacks
<killingon1516> well whats the biggest size for that one Hilkus?
<Izinucs> khelvan: video driver maybe
<blackest_knight> khelvan:  lack of ram or something doing too much try typing top in a terminal
<digitalaxis> killingon1516, Check your private chat
<klown> I agree, ipods work great with ubuntu, im using a 120g gen 5 classic right now
<nomnex> Pelo, I don't understand "I can make start bookmarking the links ppl give you". but I have the link you gave me already in my bookmarks collection if it make sens?
<Sylvester_Ink> Eh, iPods are good, but overrated
<Sylvester_Ink> there are plenty of excellent mp3 players that aren't ipods, but few get looked at
<Cyber_Akuma> I dont like mp3 players that require special software/drivers to put music on them
<Cyber_Akuma> ipod, zune, eyc
<Cyber_Akuma> etc*
<Pelo> nomnex, sorry, bad wording,  bookmark every link ppl give you , you will probably need them eventualy
<Sylvester_Ink> Cyber_Akuma: exactly, the cowon players work as thumb drives
<khelvan> Pelo - Nothing, I had Firefox open to a few sites, htop running in one terminal, another wasn't doing anything. I was typing in XChat when it crashed. I have 12 GB of RAM. I have an Nvidia GTX 295, and am using the proprietary driver found in Karmic.
<ga_sk8er> is there a good photo editing program where i can change only the background?
<digitalaxis> Sylvester_Ink, i work at a radio station part time, and we use ipods for most field data storage simply because they are the most stable for large amounts of data
<khelvan> The above was for Izinucs and blackest_knight, thanks.
<Izinucs> Pelo: I use a mindmapper to track stuff in categories.. vym or other
<Cyber_Akuma> What about laptop drive enclosures?
<Cyber_Akuma> And flash memory "should" be more stable...
<ga_sk8er> NEED A GOOD PHOTO EDITING PROGRAM
<Hilikus> happy new year guys. im off
<Dr_Willis> nomnex:  check out my ubuntu/linux tagged links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis also. :) and other peoples ubuntu tagged urls as well
<Cyber_Akuma> ga_sk8er: The Gimp?
<Dr_Willis> ga_sk8er:  thats doable with the gimp and some skill.
<Cyber_Akuma> You also need to lay off the caps lock
<Pelo> khelvan, it was just one possibility,  and wow,  I didn'T know they made comps with 12 gigs of ram , I'm impressed with your disposable income
<Sylvester_Ink> digitalaxis: I'm not saying ipods are bad. I'm just not crazy about many of their limitations
<ga_sk8er> cyber_akuma gimp wouldnt do what i wanted. i want to keep the ppl in the front & change the background
<Cyber_Akuma> ditto Sylvester_Ink
<klown> isnt the max on ram 32g now?
<digitalaxis> Sylvester_Ink, lol like what?
<Izinucs> Pelo: ram is cheap.. but you have to have the slots for that much
<Sylvester_Ink> Like the need to use itunes to transfer audio
<Cyber_Akuma> no, its far higher than 32gigs
<khelvan> Pelo - I bought the RAM for less than $300 US. RAM is cheap these days.
<digitalaxis> Sylvester_Ink, you dont need itunes to transfer audio
<Cyber_Akuma> But if you are using 32 gigs of ram for a desktop, you are doing it wrong :P
<blackest_knight> khelvan:  still worth running top  see whats going on
<klown> lol, my board supports 16gigs of ddr3, if i need 16gigs, i got problems.
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<Sylvester_Ink> digitalaxis: last I checked, unless you jailbreak the ipod you require itunes (or some software that supports the interface)
<ga_sk8er> Cyber_Akuma gimp wouldnt do what i wanted. i want to keep the ppl in the front & change the background
<Cyber_Akuma> I was planning to go 12....
 * Pelo is playing around with an 8 yearold celeron D 1.7 mhz with 512 megs of ram and a nvidia g5200 (128mg),  Izinucs khelvan 
<Izinucs> khelvan: check dmesg too.. maybe there's a reference there .. also /var/log
<Cyber_Akuma> my choices are 3, 6, or 12....
<wolfsong_> why does a drive i show mounted in Nautilus not appear in Firefox?
<Izinucs> Pelo: you're almost modern with that equipment.. I have a couple around like that I use for servers and testing
<Cyber_Akuma> Course, I dont have the MONEY to build it :(
<digitalaxis> Sylvester_Ink, ipods are the easiest mp3 player to hack bud. No need to follow what they initially require:)
<klown> Pelo, time for an upgrade :P
<Pelo> khelvan, Izinucs  on the other hand I just bought a 32inch lcd for that computer, it's a media center now
<nomnex> Peolo, I do that when I don't have the links already ;-) Dr_Willis, looking now
<Cyber_Akuma> My old mp3 player messed up :(
<Sylvester_Ink> digitalaxis: but you shouldn't need to hack them
<Cyber_Akuma> The flash seems to be stuck in read-only mode
<Sylvester_Ink> I'd rather use my money to support a manufacturer that gives me what I want by default
<Pelo> klown, it was a gift from my neibourg ,when she bought her new one,  it's my favorite toy right now
<Izinucs> Pelo: I just bought a 22" monitor 'cause I wanted the realestate and can't convince my wife I need two monitors :) .. $179 at tigerdirect
<Cyber_Akuma> So not only can I not delete/ad dmusic... but it can't PLAY music either because it needs scratch space
<digitalaxis> Sylvester_Ink, well i still prefer ipods, lol
<klown> Izinucs, im trying to convince my wife of the same
<Cyber_Akuma> at least I was able to get the music OFF of it though
<Sylvester_Ink> digitalaxis: Good, good.  They're a good mp3 player. :D
<Pelo> Izinucs, I want one of those, but for now ,all the money went to the tv and the "office comp" is setup with an second hand 17" crt
<Izinucs> klown: I hate the questions.. "what do you do on that all day"?
<Cyber_Akuma> I never understood the point of two moniters
<Izinucs> Pelo: one thing at a time :)
<Sylvester_Ink> Cyber_Akuma: more work space
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, its true :P
<Pelo> Izinucs, pretty much
<klown> Izinucs, i get that all the time, even though she spends 12 hrs + playing a game on her pc.
<digitalaxis> Cyber_Akuma, lol if you are a c++ programmer like me, you can find use for many many monitors lol
<Pelo> hold on brb
<Sylvester_Ink> hey, I have a quick question in general
<JMONEY> Whats up guys
<mister_roboto> Cyber_Akuma: it's great for developers who are running various servers, ides and monitors all up at once
<Cyber_Akuma> Only reason I upgraded my monitor was becaue the old one got so bad I couldent tell the difference between n and m anymore
<digitalaxis> Cyber_Akuma, run my SLN's on 1 monitor, write my cpp scripts on the other and use chat and such on my third
<Izinucs> klown: yea.. mine plays a handheld freecell game..
<Cyber_Akuma> I meant for a desktop :P
<Sylvester_Ink> recently on slashdot there was an article about using Vim as an IDE
<Cyber_Akuma> Even then, this new monitor's size is kinda overwhelming
<klown> Izinucs, freecell, time for her to upgrade..that game is old as hell.
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't imagine having two
<digitalaxis> I have 3 24" monitors
<JMONEY> Im trying to install from CD I get this error: //Filesystem.squasfs failed: invalid argument -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<Cyber_Akuma> since its 16:9, my old one was 4:3
<Pelo> back
<Sylvester_Ink> I'm currently moving to vim as an IDE, and I was wondering whether it would be better to stick to something like Codeblocks
<ftw> right now I have 2 x 22" monitors, can't imagine anything less
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, i would enjoy having two 22" monitors, anything bigger, would be overkill
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: it's just an editor. hard to call vim an ide :)
<Drakeson> could you please test your gnome-terminal? mine is very slow.  you can test it by doing:  "time gnome-terminal -x true"
<Drakeson> it takes 3 seconds here
<drx2> can you copy NTFS partitions from one drive to another with GPARTED on an Ubuntu 6.10 Live CD?
<Cyber_Akuma> I just have a single 21.5 inch 16:9 monitor, running at 1920x1080
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: but it can be extended to provide all the ide abilities
<klown> i just bought a samsung 22" monitor a month ago, i want another just like it, expensive though.
<Pelo> drx2, not sure gparted does copy
<Cyber_Akuma> This thing was I think $120
<Cyber_Akuma> pretty cheap
<Izinucs> klown: she likes it .. I won't argue with her.
<Cyber_Akuma> For what it does at least
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: like what? syntax highlighting?  lol
<JMONEY> Any ideas ?
<Cyber_Akuma> 2ms response, hdcp and hdmi, audio in and out...
<Cyber_Akuma> surprised it was only $120
<mister_roboto> i use vi all the time and like it but it's not close to a real ide
<Pelo> drx2, you can make a new partion an copy using a live ce but gparted has nothign to do with the copy
<ribot> hi
<JMONEY> Im trying to install from CD I get this error: //Filesystem.squasfs failed: invalid argument -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<osmosis> uhh  virt-install  or  vmbuilder?  The docs reference them both.
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: projects, debugging, function and variable lists, etc
<kmyst> anybody know why on a fresh intrepid install with luks encryption that it refuses to work with a keyfile larger than 640 bytes?
<klown> my samsung has 2hdmi connections, and a component connection, i can hook everything to it.
<tomvolek_> hi , happy new year.   I am installing oracle db as user oracle , how can i add oracle user to the sudoers list ?
<Cyber_Akuma> nice :)
<drx2> Pelo: so how do you copy the NTFS partition and boot sector information from one drive to the other?
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, I connected my 360 and ps3 to this thing as well as my pc
<Cyber_Akuma> since I dont have a hdtv
<ribot> question: when i select my fat32 drive from the menu it is automatically mounted and i have permission, but when i added it in fstab i dont have any permissions as a user..how to fix this?
<Cyber_Akuma> pc by dvi 360 by vga, ps3 by hdmi
<klown> its your choice of course, but i dont see the point in owning a ps3 and a 360
<Cyber_Akuma> 1. My PC sucks, 2. Most genras I like are not on pcs
<Izinucs> older ps3 you can install ubuntu on
<Cyber_Akuma> I have a wii too, Im a pretty big console gamer
<Cyber_Akuma> tried that
<Izinucs> slim doesn't work for that
<Cyber_Akuma> ran like crap, do I put YDL instead, it was more optimized for the ps3
<klown> subcolum 1) you own a 360 subcolum 2) you still own a 360
<klown> :P
<Cyber_Akuma> so*
<Sylvester_Ink> Ah well, I'm out for now.  Thanks all of you who helped me out!  I'll try and contribute more on the IRC myself!
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: can you point me to some of these extensions? i don't even know what that means... you have only one screen and commmand / input mode. it's not like you can step through your code watching the registers and memory locations, getting popup keyword completion, etc
<Cyber_Akuma> so what? I like my 360 :P
<drx2> how do you copy hard drives with Ubuntu Live CD?
<klown> i just dont understand owning both, i own a 360 and love it, only reason id consider a ps3 is for the blueray drive, and i can buy one for 50$ :/
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: there are so many ides out there now i can't fathom why you'd want to even try transforming vi into one. that's not the right use case for it
<Cyber_Akuma> exclusives and friends
<mezquitale> !ot| klown
<ubottu> klown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: the ones I've installed so far are taglist, Nerdtree, Omnicppcomplete
<Cyber_Akuma> half my friends have a 360, the other a ps3
<mezquitale> !ot> Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma, please see my private message
<Cyber_Akuma> you can't get uncharted or motorstorm on a 360, or halo and mass effect on a ps3 XD
<Cyber_Akuma> ok ok
<klown> mezquitale, your off topic notes are causing more issues than our conversation.
<klown> just an fyi.
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: I've really taken a liking to how efficient Vim is.  I'm giving it a try to see if it can compete with Codeblocks and Kdevelop
<klown> and due to someone mentioning that you can run ubuntu on a ps3, it is on topic :P
<Cyber_Akuma> those things always seem to crop up right when you are in the middle of talking about something, its like having a brick wall dropped in front of you when your car just hit max acceleration...
<Cyber_Akuma> Too bad the RSX is locked out in OtherOS mode, no video acceleration on ps3 linux :(
<JMONEY> Im trying to install from CD I get this error: //Filesystem.squasfs failed: invalid argument -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<mezquitale> drx2, you have to use a utility that will allow you to copy partitions, partimage will do the trick
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: well, good luck :)   i like the fact that it's everywhere and comes up instantly when i need to edit files. and i have it burned into my fingers. but once you start plugging in tons of extensions to make it into an ide, you have to wonder if you're wasting time
<Cyber_Akuma> Ill reinstall ubuntu and opensuse on my laptop someday...... and hopefully itll actually WORK that time
<drx2> mezquitale: is that on the LiveCD?
<Cyber_Akuma> Linux hates my laptop's hardware :(
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, i had the same issue with my vaio.
<ratonplayer> !ot Drx2
<Cyber_Akuma> 8.10 was the only distro in which all the hardware worked
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: I'll definitely keep your advice in mind.  If it turns out to be lacking, I can easily jump back to Codeblocks
<ratonplayer> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cyber_Akuma> 8.04 sound worked, nothing else, before nothing worked
<Cyber_Akuma> 9.04 my wifi and gpu worked
<Cyber_Akuma> ... no sorry
<mezquitale> drx2, I dont know, boot up the the live CD and find out
<Cyber_Akuma> 8.10 my wifi and gpu worked
<yoasif> can i "switch users" if i am using a desktop environment other than gnome/kde? (like say, windowmaker)
<klown> ratonplayer, !ot | ratonplayer
<Cyber_Akuma> 9.04 gpu broke again >.<
<klown> dont forget the | :P
<drx2> ratonplayer: how is that off topic?  I have an ubuntu LiveCD?
<Cyber_Akuma> haven't tried 9.10 on it yet
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: i'm not actually giving you any advice. i'm just expressing my amusement that people are trying to turn vi into something like an ide. why not just go to emacs or stay with codeblocks? (i don't know codeblocks)
<Cyber_Akuma> Stupid Radon x1200
<fallore> i'm trying to use the terminal to install samba ("sudo apt-get install samba") but i get the message "E: Coudln't find package samba"
<mezquitale> drx2, youre not off topic, he's talking about a troll that insists on trolling around
<Dmole> hi, how can I test the www speed of a server, i was thinking public FTP, anyone know of any or other options?
<Cyber_Akuma> vi...... can't STAND that thing... i've tried it
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, last i tried on my vaio was 9.04 also, and i had gfx acceleration issues.
<Cyber_Akuma> klown: was it also an ati card?
<mister_roboto> Cyber_Akuma: if you're a touch typist, and can get past the learning part, it's very fast to use for simple editing
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: I'm not too crazy about emacs myself.  It's a good editor, but i'm acustomed to Vim
<Cyber_Akuma> I heard that ati sorta discotninued support of some older cards in linux, and the xorg that 9.04 uses needed the newer drivers... or something like that
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, no, an intel card.::disgust::
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto: besides, Vim has a lot of built in IDE features, so why not use them?
<Cyber_Akuma> I am.... not sure what I am
<drx2> mezquitale: ok, how might I find the copy program on the Live CD?
<Cyber_Akuma> Its like some weird mutant offspring of two-finger and touch typing
<Cyber_Akuma> As long as im not conscious of my fingers... I can touch type XD
<klown> lol, im the same way
<Cyber_Akuma> I just felt that vi is kinda cryptic
<fallore> i'm trying to use the terminal to install samba ("sudo apt-get install samba") but i get the message "E: Coudln't find package samba"
<klown> when i started taking programming classes in college, they made us use vi
<Sylvester_Ink> Cyber_Akuma: It is difficult at first, but once I figured it out, I really like it
<mister_roboto> Sylvester_Ink: sure, i'm not saying you should stay away from them. i just like the portability and do things with many different kinds of unix, most of which aren't running vim or associated plugins/extensions
<Cyber_Akuma> Maybe I was too used to edit, but the ui seemed very..... not sure whats the word
<kmyst> yeah well i got hooked on emacs but eventually learned that vi is installed everywhere whereas emacs wasn't and switched...now i can't see any other way of editing quickly
<mister_roboto> Cyber_Akuma: primitive?  :)
<Cyber_Akuma> nah
<klown> fallore, apt-get install smbclient
<mezquitale> drx2, boot up to the live CD, then open up a terminal and type partimage
<Sylvester_Ink> mister_roboto, Cyber_Akuma  I'm referring to Vim rather than Vi, fyi
<Cyber_Akuma> .... I guess cryptic, go to control mode then type ;q to quit
<fallore> same message, klown
<klown> fallore, try apt-get install smbfs
<mezquitale> fallore, you go into "software sources" and enable 3rd party vendors
<Cyber_Akuma> I mean, when you can't even figure out how to EXIT a program without a manual...
<fallore> mezquitale: all i have is a terminal.
<mister_roboto> Cyber_Akuma: i understand. i hated it at first too :)
<Cyber_Akuma> I use nano when I am in a cli
<fallore> that one didn't work either, klown
<Sylvester_Ink> Cyber_Akuma: that's what vimtutor is for :D
<Cyber_Akuma> and gedit or whatever is installed for gui
<kmyst> like emacs makes sense to exit?! :q is way easier
<riverbird> !ops kick Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mezquitale> !ot < kmyst
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mezquitale> !ot >kmyst
<ubottu> kmyst, please see my private message
<Cpudan80> riverbird: do a | between the ops bit and the person
<klown> lol, now emacs isnt related?
<Cyber_Akuma> What advantage does vi have though nowadays? I mean, I can understand how something tiny and using up small memory was useful back in the day, but what advntage does it have over other editors nowadays?
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, nothing really.
<Sylvester_Ink> Cyber_Akuma: because of the available commands, editing is a lot quicker
<kmyst> simple, it is installed everywhere
<Cyber_Akuma> So why does everyone use it then?
<mister_roboto> Cyber_Akuma: for me, it's primarily the speed when you have to go quickly edit a file
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, alot of people learned to use it first
<kmyst> whether you use ubuntu or slackware
<mister_roboto> cyber Cyber_Akuma  and it works in a terminal
<fallore> can anyone help me install samba with only a command line?
<bill> out of the blue: leafpad is my favourite text editor combined with the open-as-root script in nautilus for system tweaking
<usr13> Cyber_Akuma: More reasons than you'll ever know.
<MikeGuo> hi, guys, I got a wireless issue in my unbuntu 9.04, my wirelss card work,  but it can't connect my wireless router, if I give a security setting in my wireless router,
<Cyber_Akuma> never heard of leafpad....
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> !ot
<klown> what is with the offtopic?
<fallore> seriously
<klown> calm down, plz..
<kmyst> plus if you have to rescue a crashed system it is handy...
<MikeGuo> it always want me input password, but I promise I did that
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm thinking of trying 9.10 out once again to see if things have improved with audio. I was gonna take my 9.10 standard CD and use ubuntu customization kit to make a disk like there selling on on-disk.com 9.10-10.01 (9.10 with all integrated updates as of Jan 2010).Pretty easy to do. So whats the deal with pulseaudio? Did they change anything with it or is it the same unreliable crap that it has been in the past?
<Sylvester_Ink> I guess cause this isn't a Vi forum
<Dmole> fallore: sudo aptitude install samba -y;
<Sylvester_Ink> I apologize for hijacking the topic
<bill> leafpad is very similar to notepad on Windows but doesn't suck
<Cyber_Akuma> Most of the rescue disks I have gotten have several text editors
<klown> yes, dont talk about anything not related to ubuntu.. :/
<klown> get a life, plz.
<MikeGuo> anyone can help me about my wireless network issue?
<MikeGuo> thanks
<fallore> that worked! thank you dmole. or at least i think it did
<mezquitale> LinuxGuy2009, i've had mixed results in both my laptop and desktop, pulse audio doesn't really work flawlessly in karmic
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.... wireless...... does ubuntu still have problems with wpa support btw?
<bill> nano at a text prompt is what I use for system rescue ;)
<Cyber_Akuma> Im stuck on wep :(
<usr13> Cyber_Akuma: vim is a very powerful and versitle editor that is quick and easy to use.  Try it, you'll like it.
<Cyber_Akuma> bill: ditto
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, havent tried wpa.
<mister_roboto> Cyber_Akuma: i suspect that most of us vi'ers have supported many variations of unix and done so over remote ssh connections
<Cyber_Akuma> I HAVE tried it usr13
<fallore> Dmole: how can i check to make sure it is installed, and do you know the file that i have to edit to play with the config?
<mezquitale> is there an admin that can take care of a couple of trolls?
<usr13> Cyber_Akuma: Then you should like it.
<Cyber_Akuma> I needed to boto up another pc and lookup a manual to find out how to exit after failing to use it to edit >.<
<MikeGuo> Cyber_Akuma: I am not sure. but my wireless card worked, when my wirelss route didn't use secureity
<klown> Cyber_Akuma, its a good program, as been mentioned, but if you dont care for it, its your personal opinion.
<gwince> Cyber_Akuma: Yeah, I'm behind. Vi comes as standard with most distros, and it's easier to use that than anything else when you manage 300+ Redhat servers. :)
<Dmole> fallore: man samba;
<losha> LinuxGuy2009: Actually, I've had good luck removing pulseaudio altogether: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<kmyst> mister_roboto: amen...i'm always able to use vi no matter what flavor of *nix
<LinuxGuy2009> mezquitale: That sucks. If 10.04 LTS is this bad then Im staying with pure Debian from now on, its much more reliable and stable.
<MikeGuo> Cyber_Akum: that's because ubuntu support wpa issue?
<fallore> dmole: man: command not found
<Cyber_Akuma> Im just saying its the first editor that I was not able to use without a manual, not even to be able to exit it
<ardchoille> !ot| Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cyber_Akuma> MikeGuo: I was just asking actually
<ionine_> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<klown> how is vi off topic?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Cyber_Akuma> I have three systems that are wep, going to see if I can do anything about getting them to work with wpa
<Cyber_Akuma> because its not secure >.<
<kmyst> Cyber_Akuma: can't use wpasupplicant?
<Cyber_Akuma> .... wait, no, two systems iirc
<Cyber_Akuma> wpasupplicant?
<MikeGuo> Cyber_Akuma: yeah, I have this issue to.
<MikeGuo> too.
<losha> Cyber_Akuma: vi was developed long before user 'friendliness' was even a concept. And there are still environments e.g. embedded processors where having a small but full-featured editor is worthwhile...
<MikeGuo> I just can use Mac address limited in my router right now
<mezquitale> klown, this is not a channel to support vi, it is to support ubuntu, is vi working on your ubuntu installation?
<MikeGuo> so strange.
<kmyst> Cyber_Akuma: aye...i have seen it in use but don't use it...my stuff is wide open :)
<Dmole> fallore: man not found? what are you using?
<ardchoille> losha: Please take the off topic chat to another channel
<fallore> dmole: xbmc
<klown> mezquitale, doesnt ubuntu come with vi?  if so, then its on topic :)
<Cyber_Akuma> losha: yes, I know, I asknowledged this, that before modern ui concepts it was probably the best, and its still useful in tiny/embedded systems
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dmole> fallore: oh just use google as your command line then
<ardchoille> !ops | Cyber_Akuma losha continue ot
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma losha continue ot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MikeGuo> kmyst: I have this issue too, but I installed the package wpasupplicant
<Cyber_Akuma> Just don't see why its used for example on desktops nowadays, is it just because peopel are used to it? because pretty much eveyr distro has it?
<mezquitale> klown, ok so what issue are you having with vi? is it working or not?  Please post the issue all on one line so that others may follow
<kmyst> MikeGuo: like i said i don't use it just seen it in use before
<klown> mezquitale, i dont have any issues with vi, but Cyber_Akuma has an issue figuring out how to use vi, and we are having a discussion about the application.
<Guest11434> Anyone willing to try to help me with a boot problem?
<ardchoille> klown: But this channel isn't the place for that
<Cyber_Akuma> Not really, more like I am trying to figure out why its still the main one in use today for even desktop work
<usr13> Cyber_Akuma: Again, there are many reasons.  You would have to use it to know.  Trust us, if you use it you will see why.
<klown> ardchoille, its a support channel for an item on ubuntu, its like when people ask how to play mp3s on ubuntu, are you calling that off topic?
<kmyst> Cyber_Akuma: it is univeral is why
<bill> I have a question while I'm here testing this IRC client ;): I'm on karmic koala now, first time linux.  When the next LTS comes out in April, should I boot, wait for GDM then Control+Alt+F1 to a console and sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade without fully booting in Gnome?  Or does it make a difference? Not needed, use synaptic of a graphical terminal?
<mezquitale> klown, this is ubuntu support, not vi support, if vi is up and running then ask Cyber_Akuma to go to the forums to learn how to use vi
<D-coy> m4v hdp where r u??? :P
<kmyst> universal rather
<Guest11434> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my mother's computer for her and ran update manager for the first time. While it was updating it told me that I'd have to restart to finish, so I chose the restart option. While it was loading it hung on the white Ubuntu symbol right before the splash page. After staying there for some time the screen went black and all I could see was
<Guest11434> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 [   3.575240] Adding 6032368k swap on /dev/sda5.   Priority:-1 extents:1 across: 6032368k /dev/sda1: clean, 151614/9396224 files, 1245533/37553937 blocks init: udevtrigger main process (549) terminated with status 1 init: udevtrigger post-stop process (551) terminated with status 1 init: udevtrigger main process (548) killed by TERM signal init: networking main process (554) terminated with status
<mka> mezquitale, then what are we actually supporting in ubuntu, again?
<Cyber_Akuma> ... the gui I guess? XD
<MikeGuo> kmyst: ok. anyway, thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> Since apparently its not the apps
<MikeGuo> anyone know ubuntu wpa issue?
<kmyst> wait i'm confused...what do we support??? ubuntu=programs from everywhere i.e. vi
<bazhang> lets move the vi chat to #ubuntu-offtopic klown mezquitale Cyber_Akuma
<klown> no..you discuss the word ubuntu.
<klown> since thats the only thing directly related
<MikeGuo> I can't connect my wireless router.
<klown> but then again, its an african word, so that wouldnt be related either.
<Cyber_Akuma> Ubuntu.... Isn't that like an African or something like that word meaning togetherness?
<bill> Ubuntu is a package mainly composed of a few custom graphics.  The rest of the package is what to include from FLOSS so a definition is in order... ;) Being simple on purpose.
<bazhang> Cyber_Akuma, please stay on topic
<mezquitale> mka, if it works on ubuntu, the "installation" is OK, then the issue is not with ubuntu
<Guest11434> Anyone? Or is there a particular channel I should take my question to?
<mister_roboto> bill: on my laptop here, i just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" fairly regularly to keep everything up to date
<kmyst> that's what i thought..so if i need help on fsck i need to go to other chan?  good reasoning
<mezquitale> !patience | Guest11434
<ubottu> Guest11434: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<klown> bazhang, mind if i message you?
<mister_roboto> bill: oh, and do that from an xterm within the gui.  if the kernel changes, i reboot
<mka> mezquitale, confused, but I am not here to discuss off-topic stuff. let me distance myself from this.
<bazhang> klown, go ahead
<bill> mister_roboto: oops, apt-get dist-upgrade, gotcha! I'll probably do it from a text console then if it doesn't matter - who knows? ;)
<Cyber_Akuma> BTW, anybody here boot ubuntu and other distros at once? Was wondering if there is a way to make it so grub2 won't have problems if distros other than ubuntu update their kernel, since it seems to need to point to the kernel directly
<Dmole> Guest11434: put your stuff in a past bin and list any changes after install
<mister_roboto> bill: it doesn't matter. the update process will restart what it can and anything else will restart some time later. of course you can afford to update a little more freely on your desktop than you might on a mission-critical server :)
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  you could set up the other distros bootloader on the boot record of their partiton and have grub2 chainload the other disrtos bootloader.. some how..
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah but then THAT disto will aldo triple boot
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  easiest would be to have a seperate hard drive for each disrto and use the bios menus to boot whatever hd you wanted.
<Cyber_Akuma> also*
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  sounds like you will be doing some grub-fu-by hand work then
<blahblahblix> q
<Cyber_Akuma> Its a laptop and I have three OSes on it, not really possible unfortunately
<Cyber_Akuma> WIn7/Ubuntu/OpenSUSE
<JMONEY> so after i tried check cd for defects i get the follow message: //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<losha> Cyber_Akuma: there's no way to *guarantee* that other distros will update grub2 correctly. There's basically no substititute for checking and maintaining it by hand, in my opinion...
<mka> Dr_Willis, to chainload even linux distros? is that efficient?
<bill> mister_roboto: Ok then, makes sense!  Thank you for the help!  When LTS is available I'll be back the next day to see how busy this channel is before doing it myself! ;)  Thank you again, done testing IRC client now: goodbye.
<kmyst> Cyber_Akuma: back before there was such a thing as grub there was lilo and i managed to do 4 linux installs using the above suggestion
<Dr_Willis> mka:  it dosent slow down anything.. ya just have to hit 2 menu items  ay get grub2 --> other grub..  so its possuible
<JMONEY> any help plz
<Dr_Willis>  Grub can go on the MBR of the hard drive.. OR on teh bootrecord of the partion. thats the  'trick' to chainloading i recall.
<bazhang> JMONEY, did you md5 the iso
<Dr_Willis> Now making sure  the other disrtos dont fight over installing their boot records is the trick
<JMONEY> I downloaded from ubuntu.com 2 times
<Cyber_Akuma> There is no way I could, for example, make grub point to a config file that the distro itself can update and let THAT tell it where the kernel/everything is? Sorry if that makes no sense
<JMONEY> bazhang, how I do that?
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma, basically you just have to try it and see what happens, one issue I have found is that grub2 is poor at finding distros that have their own "/boot" partition, it's a bug and dont know if it got fixed or not but you can definetely make it work with SuSE
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  depends on what the other disrto is using.
<Guest11434> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 earlier and everything worked just fine. I ran the update manager for the first time and while it was doing its thing it told me that I need to restart. I did so and now I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<bazhang> !md5 | JMONEY
<ubottu> JMONEY: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mka> Cyber_Akuma, Dr_Willis, what if there is one bootloader at the MBR and then grub2 use the /vmlinuz and /initrd symbolic links that would point to the latest kernel versions?
<mtc> Guest11434: grub should show you an option to boot the old version, when you boot
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  some of the new fetures of grub2 will proberly let ya do that somehow.. but grub2 is still a work in progress
<mezquitale> Guest11434, try going into a console using "altr-ctrl-F1"
<JMONEY> bazhang, where do I get the .md5 file ?
<Dr_Willis> mka:  part of the issue will be the various arguments to the kernel and intird also..
<losha> mka: you'd still have to keep the links updated if anything changed, so I don't see that you're much better off....
<Dr_Willis> Personally if using 2 linux's id just run one in virtualbox. :)
<bazhang> JMONEY, did you check the link?
<JMONEY> bazhang, yeah
<mka> losha, I think when you install the a newer kernel those links are updated automatically
<Guest11434> I tried that, I can't enter a console. It hangs on the screen with the white Ubuntu logo right before the splash screen for a bit, and then goes to a black screen with: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 [   3.575240] Adding 6032368k swap on /dev/sda5.   Priority:-1 extents:1 across: 6032368k /dev/sda1: clean, 151614/9396224 files, 1245533/37553937 blocks init: udevtrigger main process (549) terminated with status 1 init: udevtrigg
<bazhang> JMONEY, just a second
<JMONEY> k
<Cyber_Akuma> mka: I .... don't know what that means, sorry, im still learning linux. Symbolic Links I mean.... I guess ill have to see once I reinstall opnsuse and ubuntu
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes JMONEY
<Guest11434> Though sometimes it's not exactly like that. other times it stops after blocks
<Dr_Willis> Multi-boot with grub and grub2 and chainloading http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152784
<kmyst> symbolic link is a shortcut in a sense
<Cyber_Akuma> When I tried it, it was a mess, but the version of ubuntu I used was still using grub1, and I installed it on a n ext4 partition, opensuse coulden't read ext4 back then either
<mka> Cyber_Akuma, a symbolic link is simply a shortcut
<Cyber_Akuma> Now that ubuntu uses grub2 and opensuse can do ext4 im hoping it will be a bit less messy
<losha> mka: maybe true when you update a ubuntu kernel, but if you're dual-booting say, bsd, you're gonna have to do some hand editing....
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  if you dont know what symbolic links even are.. well.. :) you may want to stick to running one disrto in virtualbox then.
<mezquitale> Guest11434, it sounds like you have a bad hard drive
<mka> losha, why?
<Cyber_Akuma> Im new to linux, not computers :P
<mtc> Guest11434: yup hard disk drive errors
<Guest11434> Also, I'm not sure if this means anything but when it was working it just booted into Ubuntu. Ever since the problem started it's been taking me straight to GRUB
<Cyber_Akuma> mka: I see
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  grub2 has some very powerfull scripting features that could proberly read some suse configs and auto add the proper entries.. but   i still think chainloading would be the proper way.
<mka> losha, at some point a had 6 operating systems on 1 machine with one grub in MBR
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, I like how its modular, saved me when using linux on THIS pc
<mka> losha, but that was the older grub not this confusing new one
<Cyber_Akuma> getting it to boot was a mess XD
<losha> mka: because other distros, and even older versions of ubuntu can't be relied on to get the syntax correct when they update the grub config files....
<mezquitale> Guest11434, do you have grub2 installed?  Does it make it to the point when you can choose what OS to boot up into?
<mtc> Guest11434: try booting to a live cd
<Cyber_Akuma> Old motherboard that can't read past the 132gb limit, the hdd is 160gb and I installed linux past the 132gb mark.... that took a while to fix in grub2
<Guest11434> Actually it says GRUB 1.97 (or 94, something like that) beta. It does allow me to choose the OS to boot into (though only Ubuntu is on there)
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  thats odd... :) then again . there used to be a 1024 cylinder limit. thats one of the reasons for  /boot/ partitions
<kmyst> yeah but whilst in one distro grub can't/shouldn't update the config files for another distro unless for some *crazy* reason you are trying to share /boot amongst the various distros...that way lies madness
<Guest11434> I can boot with a liveCD... Not sure what to do with it though, I've never run into a problem like this
<mka> losha, ok, my knowledge is limited when it goes to grub2 but with the older grub, there are no problems
<Cyber_Akuma> Tried a boot partition, still didn't help, I just wound up installing grub with the ata module instead of the bios one
<Cyber_Akuma> Had to edit grub's autoconfig files to point to ata instead of hd devices too...
<ribot> hi, i wonder how to mount a drive on boot the same was as you mount it when clicking it in places...the drive in question is a local fat32 drive
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  perhaps this url -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/57896-suse-ubuntu-dual-boot.html
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<kmyst> ribot: add it to /etc/fstab
<mezquitale> Guest11434, boot up to your live CD, then youre going to show us how your hard drive is partition using paste bin, remember use paste bin to post multiple lines, do not post to the channel or you will be kicked
<losha> mka: maybe you were just lucky. Plenty of people show up here claiming an update messed with their grub configs....
<mka> Guest11434, what is your problem again?
<ribot> kmyst: i have tried a few different ways to do this but i dont have write permissions when i do it
<drx2> what do you do when the Live CD gets stuck on "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel?
<mka> losha, nope, not lucky, since warty
<Guest11434> Not sure how to use paste bin
<mezquitale> mka, he can't boot up, he chooses his OS in grub menu then machine hungs
<kmyst> ribot: use sudo instead of editing it as your normal login
<mezquitale> !paste | Guest11434
<ubottu> Guest11434: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<losha> mka: did I say lucky? I meant to say terribly clever....
<ribot> kmyst: i edited the fiel as sudo if that's what you mean
<Guest11434> Alright, I'll try that.
<mka> losha, neither, i like your humour, ha, ha!
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  and perhaps -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/51822-how-triboot-computer.html
<kmyst> ribot: what i meant was as an example: sudo vi /etc/fstab ... or whatever your poison is for an editor
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma:  i see an improvement in your GRUB skills in your future... :)
<ribot> kmyst i did edit fstab with sudo, but idont know what options to write to get permissions for my normal user to read and write
<kmyst> ribot: then just add then entry e.g. /dev/hda1 /mnt/foo vfat 0 0
<jordanwb> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 Server running on a machine and sendmail takes over a minute to startup
<Cyber_Akuma> I forsee much swearing and wanting to punch the computer in my future
<ribot> kmyst:  when i boot i dont have permissions to edit the files
<Cyber_Akuma> just like my presnet
<Cyber_Akuma> ... and past
<kmyst> ribot: oh..yeah use the either the option user or owner
<jordanwb> Cyber_Akuma: sometimes I feel the same way
<fallore> terminal command to restart?
<Cyber_Akuma> Dosen't help that im basically my family's tech support
<Cyber_Akuma> .... AND I worked as a system analyst
<Cyber_Akuma> >.<
<fallore> cool story bro, this isn't offtopic.
<kmyst> ribot: just msg me
<Cyber_Akuma> .... at times, linux channels almost feel like a civil war between those fighting others claiming off topic.....
<mka> I have a laptop with a massive RAM and no hard drive, not even usb flash disk, at school they said RAM is volatile, is there a way to shutdown/hibernate my ubuntu LiveCD settings and be able to resume them up later on?
<klown> fallore, sudo reboot
<JMONEY> bazhang, the hashes match..
<Cyber_Akuma> mka: sleep should work
<Cyber_Akuma> But that means itll still need power
<JMONEY> bazhang, what I do next ?
<mka> Cyber_Akuma, I need something that will be powered off
<Cyber_Akuma> Not really possibl with violatle-only storage
<Cyber_Akuma> You need something that can retain memory without power, and ram cannot
<benjgvps> Can someone check my xorg.conf? I gives me a parse error on line 58 section module: http://pastebin.org/70235
<mka> Cyber_Akuma, **banging head against the desk**, damn, damn, damn
<`brandon`> hello, i have Ubuntu 9.04 Server, but when it's done and i boot into it, it go's to sh-grub, any idea's?
<Cyber_Akuma> Why? Are you on that system right now?
<jordanwb> benjgvps: Put a # before the disable
<mka> Cyber_Akuma, yes, I have been running this laptop with no HDD for about 4 days now
<`brandon`> Cyber_Akuma me?
<Cyber_Akuma> If there are files you need to save, you could archive (and password encrypt) them then upload them to a file sharing site like rapidshare or megaupload
<Cyber_Akuma> and write down the url
<`brandon`> oh
<mka> `brandon`, not you
<kmyst> Cyber_Akuma: why can't one suspend and keep everything in ram so long as the battery has juice???
<Cyber_Akuma> That or go out and buy a usb flashdrive, im afraid those are sorta your only oreal options
<mka> `brandon`, oh, maybe you
<Cyber_Akuma> kmyst: he said he needs a powerless solution
<jordanwb> mka: buy a hard drive
<kmyst> Cyber_Akuma: missed that part, sorry
<riverbird> mka, which distro are you using?
<Cyber_Akuma> np
<JMONEY> bazhang, you there?
<mka> jordanwb, I have a HDD but it disappears anytime it wants
<mka> riverbird, I am using an intrepid livecd
<`brandon`> mka: nope not me.
<mka> `brandon`, man, it has to be you
<benjgvps> jordanwb: I added the # and it gives me the same error
<kmyst> speaking of intrepid...anybody other there use it and have their drive encrypted?
<kmyst> and use a keyfile?
<riverbird> mka, if you run from a karmic livecd, you could save straight to the One client, just an option
<klown> benjgvps, # in front of lines 57-60
<klown> benjgvps, excuse me, 59*
<jordanwb> I've got Ubuntu 9.10 Server running on a machine and sendmail takes over a minute to startup
<mka> riverbird, I left my karmic livecd at a distance city ~1000km away
<benjgvps> Sure
<drx2> Why might the LiveCD stall on Begin:  Mounting root file system...
<xrfang> anyone using gnome-shell?
<klown> benjgvps, any reason why you are disabling dri?
<klown> benjgvps, let me rephrase, is there a specific reason*
<losha> jordanwb: that's usually a config problem, most often dns. Are there any messages about sendmail in /var/log/messages?
<benjgvps> I see the problem now
<mka> riverbird, jordanwb, Cyber_Akuma, anyway any clue why my hdd just disappears without any real notice?
<benjgvps> klown: X wasn't starting
<benjgvps> The vesa driver isn't installed
<kmyst> mka: what kind of drive?
<mka> kmyst, laptop hdd
<riverbird> maybe the homeland security took it
<Dr_Willis> mka:  last time ive seen hard drives 'vanish' there was some error messages in dmesg, about the reasons..
<kmyst> mka: no i mean make/model/etc
<Dr_Willis> mka:  its possible the hd is failing.
<jordanwb> losha: I'll check
<mka> Dr_Willis, kmyst when it vanish i cannot even execute "ls"
<ribot> hi again
<kmyst> mka: well i had that happen a while back but it was due to faulty firmware thanks to seagate
<Dr_Willis> mka:  sounds like some harware issues to me.. try out a live cd.  or live usb. and id be backing up any info you need from it soon,.
<ribot> still unable to boot ubuntu with a mounted drive that i have permissions on
<kmyst> mka: the thing would just go into neverland and quit responding
<kmyst> ribot: msg me
<xrfang> I have a question about gnome-shell, how to make it the default window manager/shell of gnome? now I have to auto-run gnome-shell --replace as metacity is loaded by default, and I don't know where to change this behavior
<mka> Dr_Willis, ja it's hardware I think so as well, because I can mount it sometimes and access files, then about 2 minutes later, POOF, files are gone
<kmyst> sounds like hardware then
<losha> mka: I'm with Dr_Willis. There should be endless complaints in dmesg if the disk drops out....
<riverbird> must be an old windows drive
<kmyst> any seek not ready statements in the kernel log?
<itsnotstalking> losha, you just dont know how to treat her right ;)
<mka> losha, but I never ever seen that disk for the past 4 days, its a luck if it shows up (like a rain in the desert)
<mka> losha, sudo fdisk -l is blank
<ardchoille> xrfang: put gnome-shell --replace in your startup apps
<jordanwb> losha: There's nothing regarding sendmail
<matelot> ? Hi does Ubuntu(904) recognize the "windows" key ?
<matelot> at all
<losha> jordanwb: and nothing in the output of dmesg ?
<usr13> matelot: If you want it to.
<mka> losha, I managed to quickly deleting its swap partition because it used to trap my livecd session when it vanishes
<ribot> how come it's so easy to get permissions when you mount the drive from ubuntu's gui, but so difficult to mount it on boot?
<jordanwb> losha: dmesg | grep sendmail gives nothing
<Scott1979> no and why should it its a windows kry
<maximilian> hay
<matelot> usr13, by default it does not, right ?
<Scott1979> ctrl alt delete it does
<maximilian> happy new year
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  the Windows key is normalluy called the 'Super' key  in Linux. and its useable by many programs as a extra meta-key
<JMONEY> why Ubuntu so hard to install ?
<losha> mka: does sound like bad hardware. Try smartmontools?
<Xfact> happy new year already passed here 8 hrs ago
<benjgvps> Well, when I try to use vesa as the driver it tells me that there are no devices detected
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  compiz uses it for a lot of features. ie: Super-tab.
<usr13> matelot: you can assign it to do what you want, like bringing up the start menu... or some other clever function of your choosing.
<kmyst> ribot: because you need the user option in fstab
<maximilian> i am from germany its 03:26 now xD
<xrfang> ardchoille: that's what I did, but I hope to not load metacity at all... how to do it?  also, from the author's blog I see the screenshot have some notification icons on the bottom, but I don't have it...
<ribot> i wrote user already kmyst , stil i dont have permissions
<mka> losha, Dr_Willis, kmyst, jordanwb anyway thanks for the input, I am planning of sending the laptop for repairs. It's definitely hardware.
<losha> jordanwb: odd. But google for
<matelot> Dr_Willis, usr13, I am thinking of making 'Super+l' == Lock screen
<matelot> like in Windoz
<ardchoille> xrfang: Not sure, I just use the startup apps for it
<kmyst> ribot: just do a hailmary: chmod 777 the mountpoint
<JMONEY> install error: //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<ribot> kmyst: i did that, and then on mounting it changed
<losha> jordanwb: odd. But google for  'sendmail takes forever to start' and you'll find lots of things to try...
<JMONEY> what can be the problem ?
<ribot> kmyst: /dev/sda2       /media/DATA vfat user 0 0
<JMONEY> I tried checking the md5sum everything ok
<ardchoille> xrfang: Also, gnome shell is still in heavy dev, so the author may be running a version that hasn't been released yet
<JMONEY> I even downloaded it again and burn 2 cds
<JMONEY> still
<mka> kmyst, what is a hailmary?
<JMONEY> anyhelp please
<kmyst> ribot: uh that looks right
<mka> matelot, you can use gconf-editor for that
<JMONEY> 9.10 i386
<JMONEY> install error: //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<usr13> JMONEY: What can we help you with?
<kmyst> ribot: slang for hope that works more or less
<Dr_Willis> JMONEY:  you could always try installing from flash drive.  I guess..
<ribot> kmyst: that's what not worked
<mka> !enter | JMONEY
<ubottu> JMONEY: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JMONEY> Dr_Willis, i've done that too
<matelot> mka, or just the 'Preference > Keyboard...' right ?
<losha> mka: a hail mary  is a traditional Catholic prayer....
<kmyst> ribot: when did you chmod? before or after it mounted?
<mka> matelot, no ALT+F2 then gconf-editor
<benjgvps> Well I don't wish to spend the entire new year's eve on something as broken as xorg, so I'll stick with what it gives me even though it is far from what I want.
<mka> losha, oh
<jordanwb> losha: Adding "127.0.0.1 JORDAN-SERVER.local. JORDAN-SERVER" to /etc/hosts fixed it. Thanks
<ribot> kmyst: i unmounted it, chmodded, then it was open, then mounted, then file perms back
<usr13> JMONEY: You may need to set boot options on your PC... but it is hard for us to tell why you are unable to boot to the install disk...
<kmyst> ribot: right, do it after
<losha> jordanwb: cool...
<ribot> i ahve to cmod all files? it takes forever
<jordanwb> losha: I did do a google search, but the wording makes all the difference.
<xrfang> ardchoille: yes I see it is doing well, last time it is crappy and very slow, now I can even use it daily :)
<usr13> JMONEY: That is the problem you are having, right?
<kmyst> ribot: no just the mount point
<roger_> where should i go for a question with alsa
<ribot> besides, i want it to work on boot
<JMONEY> install error: //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<Andre> roger_: are you using ubuntu?
<roger_> Andre yeah
<Andre> roger_: then this is the right channel
<roger_> ubuntu 9.04
<usr13> JMONEY: If you have a question, please ask it.
<losha> roger_: I believe there is a #alsa group, but you could also ask here....
<usr13> JMONEY: We will do our best to answer.
<roger_> ok give me a second to write
<JMONEY> I burn the cd when i press install i get this message install error: //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<ribot> kmyst: it doesnt seem to work, it doesnt change...besides it's fat32 drive
<usr13> JMONEY: Here is how it works.  You ask questions.  We try our best to give you answers.
<roger_> i have a sound blaster live 24 bit, i do a sound test and all 6 channels work, but when i play movies and music it only comes out of the front stereo
<JMONEY> usr13, I did
<klown> JMONEY, what format is the drive in?
<kmyst> ribot: yes but the point which it is mounted isn't /media/DATA so chmod /media/DATA not the files inside DATA
<JMONEY> its a CD
<JMONEY> i burn the ISO to a cd
<ribot> kmyst: chmod 777 /media/DATA/
<usr13> JMONEY: Are you having trouble booting to the install CD?  (I do not know what you are asking)
<kmyst> ribot: yep
<JMONEY> Yes it boots
<JMONEY> I get to the boot menu
<JMONEY> when I hit install
<JMONEY> install error: //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments -- can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)
<ribot> kmyst: after that it's drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 DATA
<kmyst> ribot: can't be it should be drwxrwxrwx
<ribot> but it is
<Xfact> My nvidia card is doing problem on my on my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS...details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349757/
<Xfact> please hlp...:(
<mka> kmyst, ribot is the filesystem FAT32?
<ribot> mka: yes
<mka> ribot, then chmod 777 will not work
<kmyst> yeah your right
<ribot> i noticed
<mka> ribot, do this "sudo mount /media/DATA -o umask=0000"
<kmyst> mka but it isn't honoring user either
<Xfact> ﻿My nvidia card is doing problem on my on my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS...details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349757/
<mka> ribot, sorry, do this "sudo mount /media/DATA -o remount,umask=0000"
<usr13> JMONEY: So you boot the computer with the Ubuntu install CD in the CDROM?  Right?  Tell us what you see on the screen  first?  And what ISO is it you have burnned to the CD?
<klown> Xfact, have you installed the restricted drivers for the card?
<mka> kmyst, what do you mean by "honoring user"
<Xfact> ﻿ klown: yes from the hardware driver section
<ribot> mka: doesn't work
<JMONEY> usr13, It boots the cd I get to the BOOT menu with the options to install, try, etc.. I hit install and get the message
<ribot> mka: i added user as option in fstab
<kmyst> mka: to mount automatically and have his user be able to work with files instead of being root
<mka> ribot, is this a usb flash disk?
<ribot> mka no it's the hard drive
<klown> Xfact, and have you installed the drivers from synaptic?
<mka> ribot, /dev/sd what?
<ribot> sda2
<usr13> JMONEY: I'd say there is a problem with the CD or the CDROM.
<mka> ribot, which user do you want to have permissions?
<ribot> the user ribot
<JMONEY> usr13, I even tried to install from USB stick, Hard Dick
<JMONEY> same problem.
<usr13> JMONEY: What is your hardware?  (What type of PC are you booting?)
<Xfact> ﻿klown: no not from synaptic...automatically from-System>admin>hardware drivers..... (it was showing driver available..I just installed it...)
<klown> JMONEY, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138307  check that out.
<JMONEY> usr13, dell demesion 3000
<mka> ribot, you can add this to the fstab file "/dev/sda2 /media/DATA vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0007 0 0"
<mka> ribot, but I like persistent filesystem to have mount points in /mnt rather than /media
<riverbird> JMONEY, is this a liveCD?  what is your RAM?
<ribot> why do you like this mka?
<JMONEY> ram 1gh
<ribot> i will try your line now mka, thanks for your help, and kmyst too
<JMONEY> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386
<mka> ribot, because if you I insert a USB flash disk and it's name is DATA it will be mounted to a mount point called /media/DATA
<kmyst> np
<Xfact> waitng for help...
<ribot> good point!
<jmp> happy new year
<jmp> to everybody
<Xfact> you too
<riverbird> JMONEY, can you boot to the liveOS?
<netlog> to jmp, thanks!  the same for everybody
<netlog> padin or empathy can't run QQ for my account--may be my password has special characters. and my OS run on AMD 64,it cann't be install qq for linux, is that anyone has the same problam?
<mka> I have to leave now, everyone still living in 2009, we are waiting for you this side happy new year and hacking!!
<ribot> mka: it's working now =)
<riverbird> JMONEY, is the disc you burnt the iso to a cd-r or cd-rw?  did it have anything on it before?
<mka> ribot, you still around?
<JMONEY> its iso to a cd-r
<JMONEY> i just bought it
<klown> Xfact, check this, it may help you some https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<mka> !yay | ribot
<JMONEY> i burn 2 copies
<ubottu> ribot: Glad you made it! :-)
<ribot> mka. yes i rebooted, however don't know how you connected that to the user ribot
<Xfact> klown: ok looking....
<tos> how to i start the mouse deamon
<mka> ribot, I assumed that your uid is 1000 and your gid is 1000 (type "id" to confirm this for yourself)
<klown> Xfact, basically, it says you need to upgrade to the 173 version of the prop. driver.
<ribot> mka, yes
<mka> ribot, the umask option makes sure that the permissions are rwxrwx---
<mka> ribot, if you want rwxr-x--- then you should have umask=0027
<tos> how to i start the mouse deamon??????????????
<skyn3t_> hey
<tos> for gnome
<riverbird> JMONEY, i had a similar issue .. i ended up downloading a new iso from a different server and rebunring it.  worked fine then.  never solved the original problem ..
<mka> ribot, and lastly, fat32 filesystem doesn't have the feature for owners/groups and permissions so these are just to fool the kernel
<JMONEY> riverbird, i might have to do the same then
<skyn3t_> who want become to become a good member of nice torrent TRACKER just send me PM
<ribot> mka: i see, thanks
<skyn3t_> i got 10 invites
<mka> ribot, that's why trying to use chmod and chown on a fat32 drive does not work
<ardchoille> skyn3t_: Don't post that here
<riverbird> JMONEY, the first md5sum matched and everyhting .. no idea ..
<skyn3t_> i just want to sahre
<skyn3t_> share*
<mka> geez i have to go
<ardchoille> !ot | skyn3t_
<ubottu> skyn3t_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tos> how to i start the mouse deamon for gnome-desktop   ??????????????
<klown> Xfact, i found this, its more related, and it seems that you dont have to update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kylecarey> my laptop died, how do i skip the fsck before the system boots?
<blackest_knight> kylecarey:  esc
<losha> kylecarey: skipping the fsck is usually a really bad idea. Why do you want to do this?
<Xfact> klown: ok...
<kylecarey> losha: well it hangs at 21%
<losha> kylecarey: are you sure it hangs, not just a long pause when it runs? If it really hangs, the filesystem on the drive might be in really bad shape....
<Scott1979> what comuter specs u have kyle
<Scott1979> pentuim 3
<jmp> do somebody know a good soft like babylon on ubuntu
<kylecarey> well at 21% i opens a maintenance shell because of UNEXPECTED INCONSISTANCY
<Jonesing_me> Hey guys, is it possible to use a tv tuner card to stream through a website somehow?
<losha> kylecarey: that's a bad sign. Do you have any files on there you absolutely can't afford to lose?
<kylecarey> losha: and when i try to run fsck in the maintenance shell i get a short read error
<Scott1979> using vlc u can strea myour recorded video out
<sa_zzz> najmi
<kylecarey> losha: not really, i just installed and got compiz and AWN installed thats about it other than setting up my fingeprint scanner
<losha> Jonesing_me: I don't see why you couldn't, it might need a lot of cpu to compress as it streams. Google for videolan server
<sa_zzz> indonesia
<Jonesing_me> losha, im trying to set it up so i can watch TV while at school so it will  be streaming from my home PC
<losha> kylecarey: that's good, because worst case your filesystem is corrupted. In your place, I would boot a live cd and fsck the disk manually before rebooting....
<kylecarey> losha: ok, ill boot a livecd and report back
<najmi> hai sewmua
<JMONEY> hmmm
<najmi> ga ada orang indonesia
<JMONEY> installin inside of windows
<losha> Jonesing_me: kind of a d-i-y slingbox? I'm sure it's possible. Much easier to just read a book instead though :-)
<moore> can anyone offer some assistance with plymouth on a karmic install?
<Jonesing_me> losha,  rude man
<tvaughn> how can i change directory if the directory name has a space in it
<manco> I get an error  when I use wvdial
<manco> he PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<najmi> masa si
<Xfact> klown: I found my device with Device PCI ID, will it help me...
<Xfact> '0x03D1'
<ardchoille> !indonesia | najmi
<ubottu> najmi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<moore> tvaughn: cd "name of directory"
<tvaughn> i tried that
<tvaughn> it didnt work
<tvaughn> i got a > prompt
<moore> tvaughn: with the quotes?
<ubuntu_> hi i need help installing ubuntu everytime I try to install it when it comes time to partition it says/shows this (nothing): http://i49.tinypic.com/aujokh.jpg and when I click foward it says this: http://i46.tinypic.com/2v9w5dd.jpg
<tvaughn> wait it worked this time
<ubuntu_> has anyone had this same problem ?
<tvaughn> thanks
<moore> yup.
<losha> Jonesing_me: sorry, the 'watch TV while at school' was irresistible...
<tvaughn> moore, how do i put the output of ls into a txt file
<tvaughn> >>?
<tvaughn> or is it a pipe
<Jonesing_me> losha,  =[
<Xfact> ﻿klown: I found my device with Device PCI ID, will it help me...  '0x03D1'
<ardchoille> tvaughn: ls blah >> file.txt
<moore> tvaughn: you could ls > /tmp/ls.txt
<ubuntu_> can someone please help me ?
<Jonesing_me> r as in robert losha
<funghoul> ubuntu_:what version?
<tvaughn> whats difference between > and >>
<ubuntu_> the latest one i think
<ardchoille> tvaughn: ">" overwrites, ">>" appends
<tvaughn> ok
<funghoul> tvaughn: > makes or starts a new file while >> adds to the egstiting file if there is one
<Xfact> Guys please suggest me which is best for my system Xubuntu or Ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/349766/
<najmi> gimana caranya join?
<ardchoille> funghoul: ">>" works regardles of an existing file
<ubuntu_> funghoul the latest one Im pretty sure its 9.10
<philabole> Please anyone tell me why my mouse would stop working
<philabole> and how to fix it
<najmi> tolonglah............
<losha> Xfact: either should work, but the majority of people use ubuntu, so it has the best support, so that's what I'd recommend...
<funghoul> Do you have a copy of any of the earlier ones ubuntu_
<ardchoille> Xfact: Ubuntu should be ok with that system
<Xfact> thanks for suggestion guys :)
<tvaughn> worked for what i wanted perfectly
<tvaughn> :)
<najmi> aku kurang ngerti bhs inggris
<ardchoille> Xfact: That's better than the system I'm using right now and my Ubuntu is nice and fast
<kylecarey> losha: the live fsck gives me the same errors as the system one
<sixtila> happy new year #ubuntu
<ubuntu_> funghoul no
<ardchoille> !indonesia | najmi
<Xfact> ok I will use ubuntu
<funghoul> will is boot to the live cd ubuntu_?
<losha> kylecarey: it doesn't prompt to allow you to choose to correct the inconsistency?
<ubuntu_> but I've installed it in before just fine with this version I dont know whats wrong this time :/
<tvaughn> what year is the real y2k? 2032?
<sixtila> i think 2032
<sixtila> he he he
<kylecarey> losha: no
<ubuntu_> funghouls yes I am talking to you from a live cd if thats what ur saying
<ratonplayer> !ot losha
<losha> !id | najmi
<ubottu> najmi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<funghoul> ubuntu_ try booting into the live cd and opening gparted and formating what ever partions are on your hard drive, it could be a bad partion table, not sure, it could be a bad hard drive too
<riverbird> 2038
<ubuntu_> where is gparted ?
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: should be under System > Administration on the livecd
<funghoul> ubuntu_ look in the admin menu
<jacob_> any good scripts out there that convert divx to iso that work with ubuntu 64 Bit
<losha> ratonplayer: less criticism and more support would be a better use of your time...
<manco> ubun|
<ubuntu_> ok
<funghoul> ubuntu_ did you find it? did it open?
<Silnt> can i connect my cablem modem to my linux box via usb then have my built in nic to my hub for the rest of my computers? or do i need to use two nics?
<ubuntu_> what do I do once in in there archoille and funhoul
<kcsrnd> how do i check to see if i'm using the latest drivers for my video card?  it's an Intel GM965 Express
<ubuntu_> funghoul yes i did
<funghoul> format you hard drive and then try installing then.
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  connection via usb will be slower then a normal network cable connection.
<Silnt> damn
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  i doubt if the cable modem can do both also.. best bet is to get a router.
<losha> kylecarey: that's unusual. It implies the filesystem can't be salvaged. I guess you've no option but to boot without completing the fsck. I wouldn't trust the filesystem now that this has happened. Backup anything important and expect plan to do a reinstall in the near future....
<ubuntu_> funghoul how do I format it ?
<Silnt> dr: no i wanna have my linux be the main internet server so my cable modem would be connected via usb then from the built in nic would goto my linksys router for the rest of the computers
<funghoul> ubuntu_ does it so a list of partions?
<Silnt> i only have pci nics and my box only has 1 pci-e slot
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> funghoul yeah
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  that may be possible. but the usb -> pc connection will be slower then  a normal network connection
<Silnt> i hear usb is 4-8mbs
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  im not even sure how well/what is needed for the cable modem -> usb connection. thats  a feature they had ages ago for people that dident have nic's..
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  so it may need special drivers even.
<funghoul> ubuntu_ ty left right clicking on and editing the partion
<losha> Silnt: why not the usual setup of cable-modem <---> linksys router <---> pcs
<kylecarey> how would i format a hdd so that its completley empty
<funghoul> ubuntu_ warning you will lose any thing on the partion
<Silnt> i want linux to be the firewall/server
<Silnt> i dont want anything getting threw to my other computers and i can control it better with linux
<Silnt> firewall wise
<ubuntu_> funghoul its ok I dont care, to what do I format it to ?
<Silnt> normally i would have 2 nics in my box
<Silnt> but i dont have a extra pci-e nic
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  you are assuming the cablemodem -> usb -> linux box -   will even work.. :)
<kylecarey> how would i format a hdd so that its completley empty?
<Andre> kylecarey: dd
<Dr_Willis> kylecarey:  sudo mkfs.whatever /dev/whatever ,  to format
<losha> kylecarey: mkfs will format a drive. The only trick is to get the device name correct....
<kylecarey> thanks all
<Dr_Willis> kylecarey:  unless you are asking how to 'securely' erase a hd..  there are tools just for that.
<kylecarey> no
<Silnt> linux doesnt support usb cable modems?
<patrickchoo> hi
<tyler_> hello
<tyler_> and how is every one today
<funghoul> ubuntu_ first pick your hard drive, be sure you get the right one, then erase any partions and make a new one.  I like to use 3.  one as a swap, on as the system partion and one as the home partion but one partion works just fine
<Dr_Willis> Silnt:  No idea.. Ive never seen one used by ANYONE under linux or windows. :)   the ISP guys even said dont bother with the USB ports on the cable modems
<losha> Silnt: feeding a cable modem to a nat router and only forwarding selected ports is pretty much the safest setup you can have (in my opinion)....
<tyler_> hey is any one here really good with linux
<Dr_Willis> tyler_:  whats linux? :)
<tyler_> lol
<ratonplayer>  I have a dream !
<ratonplayer> that my four little PC
<ratonplayer> live in the world
<losha> Silnt: dunno if it's still true, but cable modem usb ports were notorious for having problems and being unreliable...
<ratonplayer> that not bedjuges by the content of their OS
<ratonplayer> but bu the fact they run in linux!
<ratonplayer> i have a dream today
<tyler_> no what i need to know is there a way i can see all the ip address connected to me in terminal
<Silnt> hmm
<ratonplayer> MLK ! x)
<tyler_> any one
<arbir> hello.. is there a separate channel for the ubuntu server ?
<losha> tyler_: netstat -a should list all network connections....
<funghoul> tyler the easiest way i can think of is using lynx to access your routers web page but that is pretty lame
<ubuntu_> funghoul ok I deleted the partitions how do I create partitions ?
<losha> arbir: I don't think so. No harm in asking your question here....
<JMONEY> install ubuntu inside of windows but I can't install any packages..
<ubuntu_> funghoul Im sorry im really new...
<shawn_> What do I do if my DVD burn is stuck at "Finalising" In brasearo
<arbir> :-) thanks losha
<funghoul> ubuntu_ should be a command to do it in the menu, don't be afraid to play around with it
<losha> shawn_: write off that dvd, and switch to k3b....
<arbir> since i am dealing with a server based OS, i need to understand, how different is ubuntu server as compared with debian ?
<tyler_> in netstat -a works but that does not show me the ip
<shawn_> losha, K3B?
<ubuntu_> funghoul ok thanks :)
<losha> tyler_: netstat -an
<funghoul> ubuntu_ the install disk should be able to fix any thing to out of wack if your partion tables are rewriten by gparted
<tyler_> nope still nothing
<losha> shawn_: an alternative to brasero (brasero seems to be especially buggy)
<losha> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<kylecarey> if you use compiz and such on a gnome is it faster than useing kde and compiz?
<Izinucs> tyler_: ifconfig will show you stuff.. don't know if you've tried it yet or not.. ip will display
<tyler_> ifconfig just shows u ur hardware
<tyler_> not whats connected to u
<losha> kylecarey: I don't know for sure, but if there were a really big speed difference, people would be shouting about how much faster it was. and that doesn't happen, so....
<Dr_Willis> kylecarey:  kde4 dosent realluy need compiz. it has its own EyeCandy
<Scott1979> i prefer compix on gnome
<Izinucs> ah.. you want someting that shows what is connected to you.. not what your ip address is.. try wireshark
<kylecarey> losha: yea, i was just wondering. im torn on weather to install ubuntu or kubuntu
<funghoul> is there a way to exclude the local programs communicating to each other in the list you get from netstat -an?
<tyler_> ok i have wireshark
<Scott1979> kde is very 3d in deskto and has a wideget ovelay as default so yes u will get a slower dektop if u dont have the power in kde
<tyler_> but how do u use it
<dfcnvt> You want to know your external ip address? Type down ipaddress in google then click for feeling lucky
<jmoney_> kool
<kylecarey> thanks scott1979
<Scott1979> is ok kyle
<tyler_> no i want to know wht is connected to me
<tyler_> and what there ip is
<Scott1979> i prefer gnome and i have both kde and gnome installed
<acovrig> is it just me or is something wrong with #php?
<dfcnvt> I see, It is either you can use wireshark or arptable
<benjgvps> Hey, I want to make my old PC a media player, I have Rythmbox installed though when I try to play an MP3 I get a message telling me that it can't download an encoder
<Scott1979> are u trying to see the ips that are connected to u tyler
<benjgvps> or it doesn't have a decodor
<kylecarey> scott1979: i figured id go with gnome. i think its just as pretty
<Scott1979> like booting hosts of game server
<tyler_> YES
<benjgvps> Can I apt-get some codec pack of some sort?
<Scott1979> go pm kyle
<dfcnvt> apt-get install wireshark
<losha> tyler_: netstat -an should do it. Do you want to run netstat -an and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<tyler_> i have tha
<CShadowRun> benjgvps: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tyler_> that
<tyler_> but how do u use it
<CShadowRun> benjgvps: codecs, flash players, java, fonts, etc :)
<losha> !codecs | benjgvps
<ubottu> benjgvps: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kylecarey> can i use fdisk to format a hdd?
<benjgvps> CShadowRun: Do you know if that will install on a PowerPC? Since it doesn't have Flash I know that
<funghoul> benjgvps you need to enable the multiverse repositories
<CShadowRun> benjgvps: dunno.
<Scott1979> well pm me if u want to know hoe i boot and lagg halo 3
<Scott1979> from ubuntu
<acovrig> can someone try to join #php and tell me if they can, because if I try, I just get #overflow
<losha> kylecarey: no, but you can use gparted, which is much easier....
<funghoul> acovrig try ##php
<acovrig> funghoul (/join ##php) same thing as (/join #php) as in same output, I join #overflow instead
<webbb82> i just got a new laptop and it came with windows 7 , im thinking of installling ubuntu onto my external hard drive and run it that way  what about wubi install would that be a better way than installing on external hd ??
<funghoul> I just got into it, I don't know what the problem is, but you could try another client
<acovrig> funghoul, ok thanks
<benjgvps> webbb82: It should work on an external drive, though Wubi isn't an awful choice for trying it out
<riverbird> webbb82, i've heard mostly trouble with wubi.  why not just dual boot?
<webbb82> if i go the external hd rout will it act just like a normal hard drive install i can save files and download and it saves?
<effendi> webbb82: its about performance, which hard drive is faster.. thats my opinion
<dfcnvt> 93 minutes to go
<Berzerker> How do I change FireFox's Spell checking language?
<Berzerker> It's on en-GB for some reason.
<webbb82> i was thinking dual boot but i dunno its a bran new laptop
<webbb82> i should just dual boot
<Guest61796> hi.. how do i set ubuntu to resume all user running processes after a reboot or power failure?
<effendi> even when dual-booting, itll be slower because of where ubuntu is located on your hard drive
<effendi> the first OS is always faster
<benjgvps> Well the links provided by the bot are useless like always, I could care less about free formats. Is there just a package with the audio codecs?
<webbb82> i would just install it and take off windows but it didnt come with a window install cd if i ever want to go back to windows 7
<benjgvps> webbb82: It may have a restore partition
<webbb82> it does
<riverbird> webbb82, what size the new hdd?
<effendi> webbb82: sometimes manufacturers leave backup partitions with a bios that allows you to restore it to normal when pressed
<webbb82> but would the ubuntu installer remove it when it partitions my hard drive
<benjgvps> webbb82: It will
<riverbird> webbb82, p
<webbb82> so that wouldnt work
<trism> benjgvps: ubuntu-restricted-extras has a bunch of codecs (as well as other things), or you could just install the gstreamer bad, ugly, etc packages
<toss> hi.. how do i set ubuntu to resume all user running processes after a reboot or power failure? please help
<webbb82> i must say windows 7 is really nice
<benjgvps> trism: The gstreamer one seems fine. Any links for a list of them?
<benjgvps> webbb82: It is, I'm enjoying it :)
<riverbird> webbb82, leave 20 GB for windows and put ubuntu on the rest or vice-versa
<benjgvps> riverbird: Will 20 GB be enough?
<FunnyMan4595> Any idea how I can /quit
<FunnyMan4595> Bah.
<webbb82> ok so ill eithor dual boot or just install ubuntu onto my external hd and run it that way but what one to pick
<FunnyMan4595> Started a question earlier, and forgot about it.
<FunnyMan4595> I meant to do this...
<riverbird> webbb82, ubuntu will fit on about 4 gb, so depends mostly on your files
<trism> benjgvps: they are all of the form gstreamer0.10-plugins- (bad, ugly, bad-multverse, ugly-multiverse...that's pretty much it)
<webbb82> im leaning more and more twords dual booting
<kcj1993> how do i adjust my laptops display brightness? I have just removed my laptops main keyboard because it was faulty. BTW brightness panel app doesn't work
<losha> webbb82: well, start by backing up the restore partition, in case it all goes horribly wrong....
<benjgvps> trism: Thanks! I'll look into it
<webbb82> now that i have a better computer i can run kde and not have it lag to the point of not useable
<jmoney_> ok
<webbb82> how do i backup the restore partiton
<riverbird> webbb82, how big is the new win7 harddrive?
<jmoney_> I got a monitor unknown
<jmoney_> everything is all big
<psylon> Anyone know the best backup software for ubuntu?
<ratonplayer> 4chan , Discuss
<trism> benjgvps: the ubuntu-restricted-extras has a few more too, if you don't want everything else, you can just do an apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras and just install the codecs there (no flash or fonts etc)
<webbb82> did you guys know there is kde for windows
<usr13> webbb82: A laptop without linux is like a car without tires.
<benjgvps> webbb82: What's the point?
<benjgvps> usr13: Hurrrr
<webbb82> ok ill dual boot
<usr13> webbb82: for MS Windows?
<benjgvps> The funny thing is, battery life is awful with laptops
<benjgvps> With linux
<usr13> benjgvps: What?
<webbb82> if i ever want to go back to single boot can i add the other partiton to the other
<webbb82> or do i have to just install windows all over
<benjgvps> usr13: I've heard stuff about the power management not being up to par
<Dr_Willis> I find battery life is awful with every os... :) but i  just need the battery rarely
<benjgvps> webbb82: You may have to reinstall
 * Dr_Willis winds up his laptop.
<kcj1993> can someone help?
<usr13> webbb82: You can enlarge a partition with non-destructive re-partitioning software, yes.
<webbb82> the windows 7 hd is 500 gb
<usr13> benjgvps: You heard wrong.
<benjgvps> Hmm
<benjgvps> Yeah, I find gparted to be the one tool that doesn't hurt my Windows install :)
<webbb82> benjgvps:  do u know how to boot from usb in windows
<benjgvps> I may
<webbb82> o
<usr13> benjgvps: Yes, gparted is a non-destructive re-partitioning tool.
<benjgvps> Though it isn't specific to windows
<karma_police> why does it take so long to copy files to a flash drive in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> webbb82:  in windows? Huh? i normally set teh bios to boot the usb devices..
<webbb82> ya true
<Blue1> karma_police: what filesystem do you have on the flash drive?
<benjgvps> Usally there is an optioon when you boot that asks to select a boot device
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  i noticed the write speed seeming slow also.. but the read speeds seem faster for my flash drives.. not sure what the deal ios
<karma_police> fat32
<Blue1> karma_police: fat32 is slow to begin with under linux -
<Dr_Willis> Flash drives in general do write slower then they read dont they?
<karma_police> read speed is fine. just seems to take forever to write to it
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  you are not being distracted by the windows copying file animations.. so it just seems longer. :)
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: yes that has been my experience - when I put ubuntu on the flash drive I used ext2 (no journaling) and set noatim
<Blue1> noatime even
<karma_police> i am sharing files with my friend and he uses windoze so i have to use fat
<Dr_Willis> Well its bed time for me i think. bye all.
<Blue1> karma_police: through samba?
<karma_police> you may be right dr_wilis... maybe i should find some annoying windows theme music to play.. lol
<usr13> Good night Dr_Willis
<usr13> Good night all.
<karma_police> no...sneakernet... he lives 4 houses down
<Blue1> karma_police: ahh yes then fat32 it is...
<karma_police> trying to convert him tho... i love ubuntu
<Blue1> karma_police: i dunno if you can format it ntfs, whether that would be any faster -- be interesting to find out though
<karma_police> i think gparted does ntfs.. i don't know if the write speed would be any faster tho
<Blue1> karma_police: nor I -- but I know when I went from a journaled file system to ext2 on the usb drive it really sped up quite a bit
<n1xyw> need help to access serial port on server from software on laptop, can it be done?
<Blue1> n1xyw: why not use ethernet cable?
<n1xyw> ??
<karma_police> 9.10 uses ext4 right? with fresh install?
<Blue1> n1xyw: serial port is slow...
<n1xyw> Im trying to access hardware on the serial port on server, from my laptop
<karma_police> his computer is 4 houses down and upstairs.. i am just updating his music files with mine.. helps him and me out.. hehe. he gets free music and i have a back-up solution :)
<Blue1> karma_police: yes that's the default
<kcj1993> no one can help me then?
<Blue1> n1xyw: sorry I haven't used a serial port in over 6 years...
<jianan> no 1?
<mancos> Hey ubuntu
<n1xyw> I guess you could call it serial port forwarding
<mancos> Sorry power failure
<Blue1> n1xyw: I just ssh where ever I need to --
<n1xyw> I use ssh with kermit for simple text
<jianan> what`s xhcat?
<jianan> xchat
<n1xyw> but I need to run software on the laptop that needs access to serial device on server
<tvaughn> jianan, irc client
<jianan> thanks
<jianan> oh,My english
<karma_police> dongle
<Blue1> n1xyw: i used kermit for many many years...
<webbb82> ok im going to dual boot
<n1xyw> good old kermit, I guess Im showing my age
<kcj1993> hello?
<Blue1> howdy kcj1993
<karma_police> what os do you have loaded first?
<Blue1> n1xyw: indeed!
<Blue1> karma_police: windows
<ubuntu_> hi I need help partitioning my hard drive ... Does any one how I should go about it ?
<webbb82> im running windows 7 rite now
<karma_police> same here
<kcj1993> how do i adjust my laptops display brightness? I have just removed my laptops main keyboard because it was faulty. BTW brightness panel app doesn't work
<ubuntu_> manco ur back !
<ganymede> hi, i was using a microsd card in read only-mode on the card reader slot on my laptop but after ejecting it and putting it back in, ubuntu no longer automounted it; said it wasn't a valid vfat partition. in hexdump, starting from byte offset 0x200, it looks like there are 4 or 5 megabytes worth of nothing but 1 bits. does that sound correct for a vfat?
<webbb82> and ur dual booting?
<manco_> yea
<karma_police> i tried dualbooting with ubuntu loaded first and could never get my grub.cfg configured correctly
<webbb82> hmm
<Blue1> webbb82: when you run the ubuntu installer -- it will ask how big the partition should be -- what it's really asking is how much room do you want to steal from windows for ubuntu - yes I run dual boot mmmVista and Ubuntu
<karma_police> loaded windows then ubuntu then did update grub and everything works fine
<karma_police> 7 and ubuntu here
<froglet> I have a problem that when I start apps, they are maximized, but I only have this problem on one machine, on the other that also runs Jaunty, the windows open to the size they were the previous time.  Is there a way to fix that?  I tried devil's pie but I can't get it working correctly
<karma_police> only using windows because i am in tech school and have to take the windows classes
<Blue1> :-(
<karma_police> i hope 10.04 has a better flash alternative
<Super_Handsomas> Hai
<froglet> devilspie works sometimes
<Super_Handsomas> What're the differences between apt and aptitude?
<froglet> sometimes is not good enough  :)
<froglet> aptitude is smarter
<froglet> works out dependencies better
<riverbird> for dual boot, make sure windows is on hdd first, then ubuntu - not the other way
<Super_Handsomas> so always use aptitude?
<karma_police> windoze eats up grub
<froglet> riverbird: that is good advice when installing openSUSE and Ubuntu
<froglet> Super: I try to use aptitude all the time
<karma_police> my bet is that it in intentional.. linux is a threat to windows and they know it
<froglet> sometimes I forget
<riverbird> i agree
<benjgvps> A threat to Windows? HAHAHAHAHHA
<benjgvps> Linux has it's place
<riverbird> froglet, sorry, not to you.  w/ suse it shouldn't matter .. eh?
<porter1> Anyone have any good articles, commands, or tips about how to trim down and optimizer Xorg? I dcon't need a lot of the functionality included.
<Guest7001> karma_police: Or it is an evidence of how sloppy Windows is. Not a threat. :o
<Super_Handsomas> benjgvps: Did you not read "An open letter to hobbyists"? Bill Gates himself has always been frightened of OpenSource.
<benjgvps> No, I haven't
<karma_police> open sores for gates.. haha
<froglet> riverbird: I installed Ubuntu and then openSUSE and openSUSE took over
<Super_Handsomas> Read that and the Halloween Documents
<riverbird> ah, good to know ..
<froglet> riverbird: so I reversed the order and everything worked
<benjgvps> Though Linux has it's place, It's just not ready for consumer use
<benjgvps> Widespread
<Super_Handsomas> benjgvps: I disagree whole-heartedly!
<karma_police> i agree... its getting there tho
<Super_Handsomas> With distros like Mint and Ubuntu - who can't use Linux?
<benjgvps> It needs more hardware support
<Super_Handsomas> Such as?
<karma_police> an absolute point and clicker would be lost with linux
<benjgvps> With graphics cards and such
<Guest7001> benjgvps: There are no consumers.  It is free. :)
<tvaughn> benjgvps, i agree
<karma_police> windows is made for dummies
<benjgvps> Guest7001: The hardware is purchased
<benjgvps> By a consumer
<Super_Handsomas> karma_police: I migrated to Windows on day having no idea what a CLI was. Now I can work Linux with the best of them.
<tvaughn> windows holds your hand when you dont want it to
<riverbird> hardware support is not the issue!  proprietary manufacturers are the problem
<benjgvps> That hardware may or may not function
<tvaughn> but hides when u need help
<Super_Handsomas> benjgvps: I completely disagree
<Super_Handsomas> The biggest complaints I see are on wireless cards and they rarely work on the first go anyway
<benjgvps> riverbird: Well look at a percentage of Linux users to Windows users, they are doing the economic choice and supporting the most users
<Super_Handsomas> riverbird: I concur
<Super_Handsomas> benjgvps: Excellent point
<Blue1> Super_Handsomas: well said - I had to backport to get the wireless to work reliably on my acer
<tvaughn> how do they know who uses what
<dfcnvt> you want to reduce the size of xorg?
<dfcnvt> http://fluxbuntu.org
<guiscard> me disagree too, linux can destroy the piece of shit windows
<Super_Handsomas> tvaughn: Like companies, designed to make money, don't run demographics. *rolls eyes*
<riverbird> supporting their own money-grubbing.  if linux users are so small, then why not release the drivers?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karma_police> i'm a linux noob.. been here since 9.04.. i am more familiar with windows yet i like ubuntu better...
<benjgvps> riverbird: It takes time and money to release drivers
<benjgvps> Which the PC needs more
<karma_police> i enjoy the learning experience
<riverbird> no it doesn't, just stop hiding them
<Blue1> karma_police: my journey through linux:  http://www.pkill-9.com
<benjgvps> If my graphics driver crashes when I try to enjoy a nice game of GTA 4 because the company is pouring resources into a minority operating system, I wouldn't be happy
<jlc> Can somebody please tell me why mencoder cannot initialize video file?
<ardchoille> !ot | benjgvps
<ubottu> benjgvps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benjgvps> Alrighty then
<benjgvps> :)
<tvaughn> benjgvps, lets go to OT
<Super_Handsomas> ardchoille: You're fighting a losing battle. =P
<jlc> correction: mencoder- cannot initialize video driver.  Anybody got any ideas?
<ardchoille> Super_Handsomas: No I'm not :)
<karma_police> i love open source.. i hope some day to be able to give back
<Super_Handsomas> Seemed like it for a second! Lol
<Super_Handsomas> karma_police: to OT
<riverbird> ardchoille, is right.  .. !ot
<dfcnvt> !
<dfcnvt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<towlieban> hi
<jlc> anybody know how to use mencoder to rotate video?
<yoshio_221> happy new years!!!
<orangey> hello all!
<yoshio_221> anyone know how to sync ipod touch 2g with ubuntu?
<orangey> is there a way to sync SynML over bluetooth in ubuntu?
<towlieban> im running ubuntu in a vm (virtualbox) but when i go to settings->display the max resolution i can choose is 1024x768 but i know that the max resolution supported is higher. how do i fix this ?
<Guest7001> !ipod | yoshio_221
<ubottu> yoshio_221: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<webbb82> im a little confued i just burned a kubuntu install cd and when i get to the partition setup part of the install the  check box for install the side by side isnt there, only earase the harddrive and install kubuntu or advanced manual partition   why would the option to install them side by side
<brando753> guys how would I burn an iso image to multiple Dvd Burners
<adarsha> hello there!!!
<towlieban> im running ubuntu in a vm (virtualbox) but when i go to settings->display the max resolution i can choose is 1024x768 but i know that the max resolution supported is higher. how do i fix this ?
<ctmjr> jlc  rotate it is found in mplayer docs man mplayer then /rotate
<ratonplayer> 4chan ! /b/ powaa!
<ubuntu_> hi can someone help me install ubuntu ? I already partitioned my hard drive is there something else I should do ?
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: Unless you have special needs, the installer can do the partitioning for you
<d9500> towlieban, have you installed the guest additions?
<ubuntu_> ardchoille I tried it b4 and only a blank screen would come up http://i49.tinypic.com/aujokh.jpg
<Guest64973> i was wondering if anyone had tips on how to speed up graphics in karmic
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: Oh, yes, I remember
<Guest64973> i have an intel chipset on karmic
<Guest64973> i have ample ram, I was wondering if anyone knew how to increase the ram the graphics chipset could access
<ubuntu_> ok so I partitoned it is there something extra I should do ? 540 = linux-swap and 36.74 as ext 3
<ctmjr> !intel | Guest64973
<ubottu> Guest64973: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<riverbird> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unop> Guest64973, this would be a function of your BIOS, something like AGP aperture size
<philabole> any one who can chat with me about some ubuntu issues?
<ardchoille> !ask | philabole
<ubottu> philabole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> can some one plz help me install ubuntu on my computer plz
<philabole> sorry i am having some issues with a new install of ubuntu 9.04 anyone care to chat privately as i may need a good bit of help
<qt-x> towlieban you have to install aditional softwar in ubuntu that come with virtual box
<roadcrap> ello
<towlieban> i did
<towlieban> i reinstalled it and now the graphics are really glitchy
<towlieban> and i cant see anything
<towlieban> except gray bars
<ardchoille> philabole: It's better to keep it in this channel as others may learn from it, unless of course it's off-topic
<ubuntu_> o yes me too philabole invite me to your chat yes ?
<qt-x> and the resolution dosen't automaticli adjust to windows size ?
<sfalanga> I'm trying to decode an .mp4 file into .dv using ffmpeg any suggestions?
<towlieban> no
<philabole> sure
<ctmjr> ubuntu_: what do you need help with what step?
<philabole>  my mouse quit working why would that be
<D3RGPS31> anyone with wine's ppa repo have an issue with installing/upgrading wine
<ubuntu_> ctmjr I partioned my hard drive to install ubuntu bc it wouldnt do it only a bvlank screen would appear
<philabole> No takers on the mouse issue huh?
<Guest64973> unop: thanks, I'll take a look
<qt-x> towlieban: try ask on #vbox
<Guest64973> and thanks ubottu! lol
<ctmjr> ubuntu_: reboot to the installer press f4 then choose safe graphics mode then install to the partition you want
<ljamisonii> philabole: what do you define as 'stopped working'?
<sfalanga> any ideas how to decode an .mp4 file into it's digital video and audio tracks?
<ubuntu_> ctmjr
<Moonwalker> Please save MySQL
<ubuntu_> ok
<Moonwalker> http://www.helpmysql.org/en/petition
<DrManhattan> what wrong with mysql
<ctmjr> DrManhattan: everything
<Moonwalker> It will not be opensource if it belongs to Oracle
<DrManhattan> dude - petittion yourself retarded, you can't tell people what to do with their own products
<philabole> ljamisonii: it was working fine after install but all of a sudden it is stuck in the middle of the screen and any of the 3 mice i plug in won't respond
<lstarnes> Moonwalker: I don't know where you heard that, but that is absolutely not correct
<DrManhattan> it was nice of sun to give it away for a while but it isnt like you can force them
<lstarnes> Moonwalker: the GPL can't be revoked as far as I am aware
<perlsyntax> hi
<ljamisonii> philabole: have you tried keeping the mouse you've used plugged in and log out/back in or reboot?
<Moonwalker> Please refer to the petition
<iqbala> anyone can suggest a VCD to iPhone converter ?
<two> is there a channel for help with screenlets
<philabole> ljamisonii: unfortunately i have several times
<brando753> guys how would I burn an iso image to multiple Dvd Burners
<ardchoille> iqbala: http://handbrake.fr
<kollektiv> im in fdisk and when i type 'p' it says Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. is there any way i can fix this?
<ljamisonii> philabole: have you tried removing the application that you installed before it stopped working?
<Dravekx> how do i search for an app?
<philabole> ljamisonii: i diddn't install any thing prior to
<ubuntu_> can someone explain to me why this : http://i48.tinypic.com/noeutc.jpg happens everytime I try to install ubuntu ?
<ctmjr> Dravekx: aptitude search package name
<Dravekx> thanks
<ardchoille> Dravekx: in the package manager?
<ljamisonii> philabole: so it was a fresh install?
<qt-x> ubuntu_ do you every time open first gparted ?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> qt-x no
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, do you know which logs can tell me what files have been recently deleted/moved? I have a client that lost a lot of important information and has no idea what they did.
<qt-x> i think that is the problem: no 2 app can have write access to hdd in the same time
<iqbala> ardchoille: hadbrake is not working.. i source the /dev/sr0 but the start option is grayed out
<philabole> ljamisonii: i have been using one windows machine and the ubuntu (the fresh install) switching the mouse and keyboard back and forth so i could troubleshoot my issue of not being able to get on the net....and be damned when i figure it out the mouse is dead
<ubuntu_> qt-x ok Ill close it and tell u what happens
 * Gaming4JC continues to look over log files...
<two> im having trouble with the main menu screenlet in ubuntu 9.10, some of teh menu items wont highlight and the buttons are all squished, anyone know why?
<ubuntu_> qt-x its doing it again ... :/
<qt-x> than to a back and forward on install app. it should appear what you looking for
<iqbala> ardchoille: any idea why start is grayed out.. even tho i can pick the /dev/sr0 fine
<ljamisonii> philabole: haha...that absolutely sucks. The only other thing I can suggest is as long as you don't have anything important on your current install, remove and reinstall the ubuntu OS.
<ubuntu_> qt-x it is still empty ...
<philabole> ljamisonii: i thought you might say that
<two> im having trouble with the main menu screenlet in ubuntu 9.10, some of teh menu items wont highlight and the buttons are all squished, anyone know why?
<riverbird> philabole, mouse mounts as a device.  you should unmount it before just unplugginf it.  if you reboot with the mouse plugged in, it should be fine
<ardchoille> iqbala: No, I've used hb for a while and never seen that
<iqbala> ardchoille: i am using ghb
<ljamisonii> philabole: take riverbird's suggestion haha
<iqbala> ardchoille: i had not seen this symtom either in the past
<IceWewe> I have an HVR-1600. Mythtv is segfaulting. Is there any way to manually watch the video stream from the card? (Digital, not analog)
<drunkpunk> hey folks, can anyone help me change permissions for a whole heap of folders containin a hwole load more .mp3s? everything i've tried with chmod so far has been a dead end...
<philabole> riverbird: ah...so a reinstall should do it
<Gaming4JC> I figure I'll politely ask this again... What Logs can tell me when files have been deleted/moved? <-- somewhat important since there's a lot of data missing :s
<riverbird> philabole, no reinstall, just reboot
<ljamisonii> Gaming4JC: check this out...if you can't figure it out and the client knows the information they lost, this may be able to help...http://www.ehow.com/how_2064953_recover-deleted-files-linux.html
<qt-x> ubuntu_ start over with the install
<ctmjr> IceWewe: mplayer kaffiene vlc and not recommended me-tv
<philabole> riverbird: already tried that
<Gaming4JC> ljamisonii: thanks.
<IceWewe> ctmjr, how would I play it? using mplayer on /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 doesn't work
<ljamisonii> Gaming4JC: not a problem ^_^ I'll keep looking to see if there's anything better, but that should at least give you a start
<IceWewe> ctmjr, I'm not talking about a file that mythtv's created, I'm talking about playing directly off the card input
<riverbird> philabole, try rebooting with the  mouse unplugged, then plug in after youre up
<ctmjr> IceWewe: i know what your talking about you want to watch tv
<philabole> riverbird:sorry tried that too
<IceWewe> ctmjr, yes, I just can't remember the command...
<riverbird> lol.  sorry
<riverbird> not funny
<uiuiui> hey, does rc.local actually work on 9.10???
<ctmjr> IceWewe: you dan try mplayer dvb:// put you should have a channel conf file
<uiuiui> it has execute permission, it is owned by root
<secretstory> happy new year for all :)
<uiuiui> even added it manually by update-rc.d rc.local start 2 3 4 5.
<uiuiui> it seems all startup scripts dont run fine
<uiuiui> cant even get dhcp3-server to load on startup
<qt-x>  /join #ubuntu-ro
<ranjan> All the Dear members of this group, Wishing you a  happy and prosperous new year 2010 .... ranjan ;)
<Drunkpunk1> ranjan: thx dude
<Drunkpunk1> can any one help me apply permissions to a whole heap of mp3s?
<ai9371> chown folder
<Drunkpunk1> nothing with chmod has worked so far
<curriegrad2004> chmod -r
<Scott1979> tyler u still here
<tvaughn> how do i restart openssh
<Drunkpunk1> weird yeh i though it would be that easy too but obv i doin something wrong
<ljamisonii> does anyone know how to force a program to use a specific directory as the active directory?
<Drunkpunk1> whats the diff between chmod and chown?
<wookienz> just installed koala, loving it! might finally delete my winblows partition. I am trying to mount my NAS folders to the desktop...when i run a mount command i dont have permissions to get into the directories. however "connecting to a server" works fine. ideas?
<ranjan> Drunkpunk1 : i think you nead to make change by changing permision by using this comand chmod
<Drunkpunk1> ranjan: thas the one i've been trying with...
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Drunkpunk1> the weird thing is i cant even navigate to the folder in question in terminal
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, that might be a start :)
<Drunkpunk1> lol
<tvaughn> whats the dir called?
<tvaughn> HAPPY NEWYEAR
<ctmjr> happy new year from the east coast of the united states
<Drunkpunk1> i know it sounds dumb but i can only seem to get as far as the folder which contains the folders that have the mp3s in
<Gaming4JC> HAPPY NEW YEAR PEEPS
<Gaming4JC> :D
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, that makes sense to me
<tvaughn> 1 sec
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn: thx and u too Gaming 4JC!
<tvaughn> ok Drunkpunk1 do you know what mod you wanna use/
<Drunkpunk1> 777
<tvaughn> ok
<tvaughn> chmod -R 777 *.mp3
<tvaughn> ?
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn: shame, tried it
<Zymeth> happy new year
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, hmm
<Drunkpunk1> Zymeth:cheers!!!!
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn:hmmmm
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn:lol
<Pizza1337> happy new year
<tvaughn> you cant cd into the other dirs?
<adarsha> Drunkpunk1: try using sudo if it's enabled
<webbb82> ok i just made my hard drive smaller so i can dualboot but when i get to the choose the partition you want to use i dont get the option install side by side also i dont get the option to use all unused diskspasce  but i have 200 gb of unused space after shrining my hard drive
<tvaughn> if its not use sudo su :)
<Drunkpunk1> adarsha: thx but, i'm sudoin most of this stuff
<webbb82> do i  need to reboot inorder to see my unused disk space in the installer
<webbb82> please help
<antonius> i have XP on sda1, OSX on sda2, and would like to put ubuntu on sdb3, but keep the mac boot loader..can anyone advise
<januszeal>  -!- Day changed to 01 Jan 2010
<x_> hi all... how can i set auto authentication of functions like process speed and hdd access
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn: seems like mty prob is coming from not being able to actually REACH these folders in terminal
<tvaughn> well name a folder name?
<adarsha> oh! i thought u could enter any  dir with sudo!!!
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn:2secs mate
<antonius> 2 hours for me, januszea1
<januszeal> lol
<januszeal> antonius: happy early new year then :3
<antonius> januszea1: thx
<Drunkpunk1> cd AlwaysOutnumbered,AlwaysOutgunned/
<kylecarey> can anyone point my towards a complete gnome compiz .deb package?
<tvaughn> whats the comma for
<tvaughn> thats your problem
<Drunkpunk1> tvaughn: its w/out spaces cos i took them out in case that was confusing cli
<tvaughn> try this cd "AlwaysOutnumbered,AlwaysOutgunned/"
<qt-x> # etc/init.d/sshd restart
<tos_> is there a GUI user manager for ubuntu, to set quotas, limits, restrictions, etc.......?
<x_> happy new year everybody
<tvaughn> thanks qt-x
<khelvan> Does anyone here have experience encoding time-lapse photographs as videos? I am trying to do it with ffmpeg, but my blue color looks yellow-green in the video, even though it is bright blue in the photographs (and the #ffmpeg channel is dead).
<tos_> x_ its still 2009 here!!!!
<tvaughn> qt-x,  any idea why i dont seem to have a sshd in init.d
<kylecarey> can anyone point my towards a complete gnome compiz .deb package?
<x_> where? vacnouver?
<tos_> TEXAS
<qt-x> do you have ssh ?
<qt-x> not sshd ?
<x_> what time is it there
<tos_> 11:09
<tos_> :)
<tos_> fireworks.....
<tvaughn> yes ssh is there
<x_> u r almost there!
<Drunkpunk1>  tvaughn: its as simple as that?
<qt-x> then ssh restart :D
<x_> i thought we will have flying cars by now
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, yup same with spaces too
<Drunkpunk1> so rename the folders?
<philabole> rivrbird: ok mouse is working....can you now help me get online?
<Drunkpunk1>  tvaughn: soirry if basic but i kinda new to all this
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, i cant call myself an expert either so :P
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, im looking into chmod being able to handle that
<Drunkpunk1>  tvaughn: any help really appreciated, specially on ny day! thx
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, not a problem
<philabole> can ny one help me get online with my new ubuntu9.04 install
<philabole> please!!!!
<ardchoille> Drunkpunk1: waht are you trying to do?
<tvaughn> hes trying to recursively chmod mp3s
<Drunkpunk1>  tvaughn: i setup eyeOS cloud serverr lastnite, now trying to share a few mp3s on that server
<qt-x> add -R for reciursive
<tvaughn> it didnt work
<tvaughn> i suggested that
<marcham89> Wishes all his Linux buddies a Happy New Year!
<Drunkpunk1>  ardchoille: sorry, i was addressing you
<philabole> no takers on helping me get online?
<qt-x> -R not -r
<adarsha> tvaughn : doesn't chmod work if the dir has a "," in its name?
<tvaughn> some of the dirs have characters in themthat arent normal
<qt-x> and first option
<cmike> !action list
<marcham89> philabole: please restate your issue
<adarsha> ok.. it worked in my system.
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1, try chmod -Rv 777 *.mp3
<qt-x> chmod -R etc
<Drunkpunk1> qt-x: tried -R with caps
<tos_> is there a GUI user manager for ubuntu, to set quotas, limits, restrictions, etc.......?
<qt-x> -R v
<tvaughn> tos_, theres one under system administration i think
<philabole> marcham89: my issue is that ubuntu will not connect on it's own...i have to configure some network settings...this is hard for me
<tvaughn> either that o under prefrences o.o
<Drunkpunk1> qt-x:will give it a go whats th v do?
<tvaughn> verbose
<tvaughn> it will annonce everything it does
<marcham89> tos_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571
<tos_> tvaughn, do you know the name of it>?
<qt-x> or --recursive
<tos_> ok thanks
<qt-x> should work
<tvaughn> philabole, wired or wireless
<marcham89> philabole: could you please give a bit more detail (exactly what is happening, what do you have to configure, is this wireless, etc)
<philabole> tvaughn: wired
<Drunkpunk1> thx guys
<qt-x> and should be aplyed on paretn folder
<Drunkpunk1> i'll give a go
<tvaughn> yeah what do you have to configure?
<philabole> marcham89: wired
<webbb82> hey i shrank my main partiton so i could  do a dual boot setup but when i get to the partition part in the installer use unused disk space isnt there aswell as install side by side   anyone got any ideas
<Drunkpunk1> qt-x:is it a prob that the parent folder contains a whole bunch of folders that then contain the mp3s?
<qt-x> or "chmod [options] *" for all files in folder
<tvaughn> Drunkpunk1,  thats the point of the -R
<qt-x> then -R
<qt-x> that is what manual say
<ardchoille> I probably would have used: find /path -name "*.mp3" -exec chmod a+r
<qt-x> only if the user dose not have the privileges to run comand well be a problem
<philabole> tvaughn: i have run ubuntu for over a year and i know it should take to the internet naturally but it isn't....
<tvaughn> philabole, if you dont say what your having to do exactly each time...
<tvaughn> how is anyone supposed to help?
<ardchoille> Drunkpunk1: Be careful of running recursive chmod that removes the x bit as that will lock you out of affected folders
 * MrDudle brb
<philabole> tvaughn: one minute
<qt-x> the output of the command is of help :D
<Drunkpunk1> ardchoille: cheers for the heads up, i'm runnin nothing straight away
<Drunkpunk1> but this convo is bein c & v'd!
<NOC1> cant get wireless on new netbook
<philabole> tvaughn: it says networking is disabled
<skyllo> how do I remove conky?
<bastid_raZor> skyllo: sudo apt-get remove conky
<skyllo> thanks
<NOC1> try getting to the dir and use rm
<NOC1> how do u get wireless on your netbook
<c3101> NOC1, what wireless adapter does your netbook have ?
<Drunkpunk1>  ardchoille: can u explain what the chmod a+r commands do?
<ardchoille> Drunkpunk1: changes modes on folder for all users (a) to read (r)
<NOC1> sry what was the question again??
<skyllo> batist
<skyllo> to install back?
<qt-x>  Drunkpunk1: check-> man chmod
<c3101> NOC1, what wireless adapter does your netbook have ?
<tvaughn> hm i tried changing the port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and now if i try running ssh 127.0.0.1 it does connection refused on port 22 and if i specify the -p 20050 it says connection reset by peer
<ardchoille> Drunkpunk1: Have a read here:  http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/linux-file-permissions.html
<c3101> tvaughn, try   telnet host 20050 and see if you get ANY connection, might be a firewall problem
<Drunkpunk1> ardchoille:readin right now
<tvaughn> could nto resolve host
<NOC1> wireless-n wlan minicard
<c3101> tvaughn, well there's your problem !
<NOC1> wat do u mean
<tos_> any1 know how to setup a public 8 block of ips to be managed by ubuntu-server....
<tos_> i.e. ubuntu gives ip to virtual servers....
<tvaughn> c3101, it works if i do telnet 127.0.0.1
<c3101> erm
<bastid_raZor> skyllo: sudo apt-get install conky
<c3101> tvaughn, from a remote machine, telnet to the machine's ip that is running the sshd on 20050, like such -> telnet <ip addr of the remote machine> 20050
<tvaughn> nothing happens
<skyllo> ok
<NOC1> so whatt should i do to use wireless on netbook
<marcham89> http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/25/microsoft-sucks-at-photoshop/
<c3101> NOC1, try the following page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<wowoto> ! wireless | NOC1
<ubottu> NOC1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> Drunkpunk1: You might also want to bookmark this page, I update it as needed: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<NOC1> thanks all of u
<tvaughn> ardchoille, ill steal that thanks
<ardchoille> tvaughn: :)
<NOC1> nite
<c3101> tvaughn, if you can't connect to the remote machine via telnet, you sure aint going to connect via ssh, because there is no connection, either because of routing, firewalling, etc., first get the connection, then i'm sure it will work
<Drunkpunk1> ardchoille:well, my learning curve just got steeper, am going to need coffee to digest this before locking myself out of my files
<tvaughn> c3101, how can i find what the problem is though
<handrus> good night!
<bastid_raZor> !ssh | tvaughn read this page, it'll help troubleshoot
<ubottu> tvaughn read this page, it'll help troubleshoot: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Drunkpunk1> ardchoille: tvaughn: qt-x: many thx and happy NY
<philabole> Is there another channel that i can get help with my internet issue....i'm desperate
<handrus> what is the right architecture for a phenom quad core on apt-build ?
<marcham89> philabole: linux channel
<ardchoille> Drunkpunk1: once you star using the command line, it'll get easier :)
<bastid_raZor> handrus: which version of ubuntu is what matters. if youinstalled the 64bit or the 32bit.
<dre> hey all happy new year
<handrus> bastid_raZor, 64bit
<dre> all the best
<skyllo> How do I find the file editable in conky? I can not find the folder using CTRL + H. ..
<bastid_raZor> handrus: 86_64x is the correct arch
<bastid_raZor> skyllo: ~/.conkyrc ..but normally first use time you need to create it and for a .conkyrc file you need to snag an example from the conky site or create your own
<qt-x> you're welcome
<handrus> bastid_raZor, I just installed apt-build and its asking me the processor arch... I have nocona, core2, k8, opterom, athlon 64 etc
<Dezine> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what script is used to power http://releases.ubuntu.com/ such as a cms of sorts of it is a custom script
<handrus> just this options... should I just enter manually "x86_64" at /etc/apt/apt-build.conf ?
<seenu> hi
<dnivra> how do I install new login screen themes in karmic? In jaunty it was just a matter of selecting the source file from System->Admn->Login windows. I asked in #tango but no response; was just wondering if anyone knew how to do so here.
<qt-x>  dnivra: gdmsetup command i guse
<wowoto> dnivra: download the login theme ，then install it
<dnivra> qt-x: nope the gdmsetup aint it; it's same as System -> Admn -> Login Screen. nothing there to choose the source.
<dnivra> wowoto: I thought so too; but small issue - no configure script or anything in the source!
<qt-x> drag ther the sorce
<digitalchemist> Hey, I need a way to get a transparent gnome-panel. Using compiz's opacity plugin is a non-solution (it makes the icons and text transparent). Adjusting the background transparency with gnome-panel doesn't show windows that move under the panel, so it's not true transparency. So, wtf... ?
<dnivra> qt-x: are you using karmic? or some other version?
<qt-x> I did so on 9.4 and work
<sepehr> planning on installing XP to dual boot with my current ubuntu karmic, i am well aware that windows will wipe out grub, but have no idea how to restore grub2 and have it with both windows and karmic boot options
<qt-x> in gdmsetup chose login screen tab
<qt-x> then drag there
<dnivra> qt-x: that's in jaunty. this is what gdmsetup looks like in karmic if it's of any help. http://yfrog.com/jkscreenshotloginscreensep
<Izinucs> sepehr: you doing this to play games?
<sepehr> many reasons
<LinuxPhreak> I need help getting compiz-fusion to work on Dell Inspiron 8500 laptop. I've installed restricted drivers but not sure if they need to be configured or how to configure them. I've also ran sudo compiz and sudo compiz --replace and got some messages saying thinngs didn't pass
<Izinucs> sepehr: if not games then you might consider installing in virtualbox instead.. you won't have the grub issues and you'll have access to windows within ubuntu without rebooting
<qt-x> so it is not like this ? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Gdmsetup.png
<dnivra> qt-x: be right back alright.
<sepehr> i already have virtual box and most wine software out there (ie: playonlinux, crossover linux, cedega, wine doors) but i actually need windows for reasons where virtualbox and wine cant just cut it
<wowoto> dnivra: you can  download the gdm from here ： http://dlc.sun.com/osol/jds/downloads/extras/  then install it      hope you like it
<skyllo> I see that all drivers are installed?
<Izinucs> sepehr: well all I can do unfortunately is have ubottu give you the grub link
<skyllo> card drivers?
<Izinucs> !grub2 | sepehr
<ubottu> sepehr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sepehr> thx il check it out
<LinuxPhreak> can anyone help me install compiz on my Dell Inspiron 8500
<skyllo> I see that all drivers are installed?
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  do you have ubuntu installed along with the video driver?
<LinuxPhreak> I have Ubuntu 9.10 and nvidea restricted drivers activated
<coz_> LinuxMercedes,  ok did you reboot the system after installing the nvidia drivers?/
<LinuxPhreak> yes
<skyllo> I see that all drivers are installed?
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  ok is this gnome?
<LinuxPhreak> accoring to my drivers spot in ubuntu they are active
<ardchoille> skyllo: What is your issue?
<musikgoat> Happy New Year!
<LinuxPhreak> yes most recent Gnome
<coz_> LinuxMercedes,  ok open system/preferences/appearance  Visual effects tab
<coz_> LinuxMercedes, xorry
<LinuxMercedes> coz_: that's fine =]
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  open system/preferences/appearance visual effects tab
<skyllo> just want to see if all drivers are installed
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  tell me if anyoption is already ticked
<skyllo> ardchoille just want to see if all drivers are installed
<ardchoille> skyllo: It would benefit you to ask a specific question and give info about your issue
<LinuxPhreak> I see the following
<LinuxPhreak> None, Normal, Extra none of them are marked
<LinuxPhreak> should I check exta
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  ok mark  extra or normal
<dnivra_> qt-x: can you give the link you gave me once more; the scrollback didn't get saved since my original nick's still here.
<qt-x> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Gdmsetup.png
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  you most likely want to install  ccsm       sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<skyllo> ardchoille My problem is I do not know how to see this information only that
<LinuxPhreak> ok should I give it a shot?
<qt-x> is like this ?
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  sorry that is    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dnivra_> qt-x: oh no that's jaunty. mine is like the link I gave you.
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  yes tick extra and see if anything works and also install ccsm
<kmyst> anybody use a keyfile to unlock a luks encrypted drive?
<coz_> kmyst,  sorry I dont
<Trezker> Problem: I just installed libboost-dev, but the program I'm trying to build still doesn't find the boost libs
<Izinucs> LinuxPhreak: put it on normal or extra then install the package coz_ mentioned
<dnivra_> qt-x: just in case; here's the link again. http://img704.yfrog.com/i/screenshotloginscreense.png/
<LinuxPhreak> ok set to normal just installed
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  ok  now under  system/preferences//   open compizconfig settings manager or
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  from terminal just type     ccsm
<skyllo> ardchoille My problem is I do not know how to see this information only that
<Izinucs> LinuxPhreak: you trying to get the "cube" working?  if so you'll need to change the setting to extra
<skyllo> ardchoille help me?
<LinuxPhreak> already ahead bof you on this one. I've used in past on other computers just not this
<coz_> LinuxPhreak,  ah cool :)
<itsnotstalking> wtf is with firefox dieing and not finding anything for short periods all the time
<skyllo> I see the status of the card drivers?
<itsnotstalking> the internet works fine, just FF
<xiong> I recently upgraded to 9.10. There used to be a panel applet in the upper-right which allowed me to switch users, restart/shutdown/logout, and even set my ICQ status. Now it's gone and 'Add to Panel' doesn't seem to have that thing anymore -- only about three things that collectively do some of the same stuff. What have I done? What can I do?
<xiong> It would help if I could remember the name of the old applet/menu.
<dnivra> anyone know how to install login screen themes in karmic? I've downloaded the tarballs but they don't have any configure scripts and I find no way to install them from System-> Admn -> Login Screen like it's possible in Jaunty.
<kmyst> xiong: i'm on intrepid and it is called user switcher
<coz_> dnivra,   well if you mean gdm themes   I do indeed but you really cant install gdm themes anymore if you are on ubuntu karmic
<danny> Does anyone know why searches from the Ubuntu start page are not showing up in my Google History page?
<xiong> kmyst, Thank you. 'User Switcher' is one of the things still available but it's not like the old one.
<xiong> kmyst, At least I will have a starting point for tracking down the change.
<coz_> dnivra,  actually the more gtk2 themes you have installed the more variation in gdm themes you can have as well
<dnivra> coz_: yeah gdm; didn't know the term. can't install them any more? great!
<itsnotstalking> danny, do you reall y want that freaky shit show up up in there?
<coz_> dnivra,   ok  lets test it first   ...open a terminal
<kmyst> xiong: np, haven't upgraded past intrepid myself due to having ati vid card and losing advanced video capabilty...or so i've read
<danny> Yes, I really do! And I forgot to mention that all of my browsing is showing up there but not my searches.
<dnivra> coz_: yeah I'm in a terminal. what should I do?
<coz_> dnivra,  then copy and paste t his next command by highlighting it here and simply middle clicking inside the terminal window     gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<sunil2> while opening word processor i'm getting "The application cannot be started.
<sunil2> OpenOffice.org user installation could not be completed due to insufficient free disk space. Please free more disc space at the following location and restart OpenOffice.org:  /home/sunil/.openoffice.org/3"
<coz_> dnivra,  what will open is the gnome control center and you choose one of the gtk2 themes   then close out of that and restart x or log out and back on  I think the log off should do it
<sunil2> how to solve this problem?
<lstarnes> sunil2: you're probably out of disk space
<dnivra> coz_,  be right back.
<xiong> kmyst, Now I'm trying to remember why I fooled with a working system.
<coz_> dnivra,  ok
<shawn_> Happy new years to those that it applies to!
<kmyst> xiong: i know the feeling
<sunil2> then how to proceed now????
<ljamisonii> sunil2: it's quite simple...free up some space at the given location.
<lstarnes> sunil2: get some more disk space
<lstarnes> sunil2: try opening a terminal and typing df -h
<coz_> dnivra,  so?
<dnivra> coz_: the login screen was the same.
<joshua__> Sorry to bother everyone, but could someone help me with doing this?
<dnivra> coz_: what was supposed to happen?
<joshua__> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html
<coz_> dnivra,  ok lets be sure you went to the right place and chose the correct thing
<joshua__> I need to install the Linux driver forRadeon Mobility X1600
<coz_> dnivra,  open system/preferences/appearance
<joshua__> *ATI Radeon Mobility X1600
<lstarnes> !radeon | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lstarnes> joshua__: have you tried using ubuntu's official packages for the drivers?
<coz_> dnivra,  when that opens click the "Customize" button  then the "Controls"  tab
<sepehr> joshua__: also note that the fglrx drivers wont work on karmic
<coz_> dnivra,  that is where you make the change however  it cant be done until you use that command to opne the appearance properties
<dnivra> coz_ you want a screen shot? i get a window with the old theme selected.
<joshua__> I tried, but apparently the default gpu driver ubuntu provides doesn't support my GFX card.
<coz_> dnivra,  ok did you follow those last directions?
<coz_> dnivra, let me show you hold on
<dnivra> coz_: sure thing. they made no sense:).
<sepehr> joshua__: what version of ubuntu r u running?
<dnivra> coz_, were you referring to the earlier command you gave?
<wowoto> ..
<coz_> dnivra,  yes hold on
<dnivra> coz_, sure thing
<joshua__> Latest one.
<coz_> dnivra,   ok take a look at this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshot1.png
<fiber> hello... i just transfered my ubuntu install to another harddrive but now when i boot it says "grub harddisk failure".  What i did (in order) was a) use cpio to make a direct copy of hd a to hd b b) installed grub on the other hd by doing "grub-install /dev/sdb" c) changed the uuid's in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst.  did i miss anything?  any ideas?
<itsnotstalking> does anyone who uses firefox notice it dies for a few minutes sometimes, with no explanation
<itsnotstalking> ?
<itsnotstalking> i shoud just switch browsers
<sepehr> joshua__: well ur out of luck since ati doesnt support the latest verion of xorg that ships with 9.10 so ur gona have to use the opensource drivers (they are actually better in every way except 3D)
<coz_> dnivra,  when you use that dbus command I gave earlier it will also open the  appearnace properties as root....then you click the  "Customize" button  and under the "Controls" tab  just choose one of the gtk2 themes you want as your login screen colours
<joshua__> Hrm... Where would I find the open source driver?
<dnivra> coz_, alright. going to do it, logout and log back in. hold on ok.
<coz_> dnivra,   as you see on my screenshot
<dnivra> coz_: crystal clear. let me try.
<coz_> dnivra,   I chose   balanzan as the gtk2 theme and again with that command the balanzan theme again
<sepehr> joshua__: so if ur planing on same kind of gaming performance as with ati drivers well u could use an older version i guess however u still get some 3d (things like compiz should still work fine)
<kmyst> fiber: unique approach, but why not just dd the drive? i haven't tried it precisely your way but it'd "seem" that you did what i would have done...harddisk failure is all it says?
<dnivra> coz_: you changed the theme as root and also as the normal user?
<xiong> kmyst, The real name of the thing *may* be 'indicator-applet-session'.
<joshua__> I'm not planning on doing massive gaming, but one of the java games I play crashes because there is no driver for the GPU.
<shawn146> hello
<coz_> dnivra,   well choose as user the theme you want for your system  but
<sepehr> joshua__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver the how to is pretty detailed just entering those lines into terminal should do it
<joshua__> I just need any driver that woiuld work with it.
<kmyst> xiong: hey good to know if i ever upgrade! i use that applet like crazy
<shawn146> i am havign some trouble with ubuntu
<fiber> kmyst: i didn't dd because the drives are different (one is 300GB the other is 1.5TB)... and all it says it HD failure right before getting to the menu, nothing else
<dnivra> coz_, just thought I should tell you that the theme is what I chose earlier when I ran the command you gave me.
<coz_> dnivra,  with that dbus command  choose the theme you want as log in screen
<xiong> kmyst, I have yet to restore it to panel. 'man' doesn't work.
<joshua__> So I just run all that stuff?
<coz_> dnivra,  it should work well but I will try it again when you try once more and it doesn work
<kmyst> fiber: yeah but you could dd then expand the partition to take up the extra space
<sunil2> the out put of "df -h"  is
<sunil2> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<sunil2> /dev/sda8             2.3G  2.2G     0 100% /
<sunil2> tmpfs                 498M     0  498M   0% /lib/init/rw
<sunil2> varrun                498M  108K  498M   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> sunil2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunil2> varlock               498M     0  498M   0% /var/lock
<dnivra> coz_, yeah with the dbus command you gave me, the theme is another one - the one I chose before logout. I will do it once more sure.
<coz_> dnivra,  then restart x
<dnivra> coz_, be right back.
<kmyst> fiber: tis what i did with my 160 to 500gb drive in the laptop
<fiber> kmyst: i had thought about that... but in the end it's just as far out there as my approach! the UUID's would have had to be modified anyways right?
<shawn146> i am having problems with Xv under Karmic and i have an i915 as my gpu
<squidly> happy new year
<kmyst> xiong: huh...but that's what it's called now?
<kmyst> fiber: actually come to thnk of it i didn't mod my uuid's
<shawn146> ?
<shawn146> can anybody help me?
<mbb> looking for suggestions for a USB headset that will work, running Hardy.
<joshua__> sepehr: if I setup SSH access, would you be able to do it for me?
<joshua__> I'm not too good with this stuff.
<sunil2> my paste bin url is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/349823/"
<wowoto> fiber: use /dev/sdaX  instead of uuid
<sunil2> now tell me how to free up my disc space
<dnivra> coz_, yeah it did change. but what if I want it to be like the ones i downloaded. think I should just install them as if they were normal themes and not login screen themes?
<fiber> kmyst: strange... i was under the impression that UUID depended on the actual HD not the any modifiable data
<kmyst> fiber: try specifying the /dev instead of using uuid's
<shawn146> hello?
<fiber> wowoto: kmyst: where would you recommend I do this?
<coz_> dnivra,  then you have to NOT download the  gdm themes but instead a new  gtk2 theme
<ocTobafust> #msg
<xiong> kmyst, Now I think I was wrong, sorry. I may be chasing a dead end.
<wowoto> sunil2: 1 reinstall  2 mount a file to enlarge it
<wowoto> fiber: maybe in  :   /etc/fstab
<shawn146> hello?
<coz_> dnivra,  customization has been severly  cut down with this new approach
<coz_> shawn146,   are you trying to play videos?
<fiber> wowoto: nah, it's not getting that far
<kmyst> fiber: iirc i just went from a gutsy install, did the dd/resize then upgraded to hardy then intrepid and that was it
<shawn146> yes coz_
<coz_> shawn146,  which player are you using?
<dnivra> coz_, let me try one more of those so called "gdm" themes.
<fiber> kmyst: i just may do that... luckily i still have the original
<shawn146> Totem
<wowoto> fiber: o ,sorry..
<coz_> dnivra,   no no no  no gdm themes will work anymore
<shawn_> I have two SATA hard drives plugged into an old MSI that has both IDE and SATA ports and it used to always ruN IDE but now I just plugged in two SATA drives but Ubuntu install CDs are not seeing them
<emanux> Happy New Year to everyone :)
<ocTobafust> --help
<fiber> wowoto: no worries, thanks trying though
<coz_> dnivra,  ONLY  gtk2 themes
<kmyst> fiber: in the fstab and most likely grub's menu.lst
<emanux> has anyone try google chrome?
<shawn_> emanux, You too
<dnivra> coz_, so is it possible to install the gdm themes as gtk2 themes? some workaround?
<kmyst> xiong: well if you figure it out let me know
<coz_> emanux,  I use chromium here
<shawn146> coz?
<dnivra> coz_, I'll check it out and see if it's possible to pass of a gdm as a gtk2.
<fiber> kmyst: ok, i may have found some other clue... when trying to grub-install it again i get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<coz_> dnivra,  no not that I am aware of ...as I said customizatioin is severly limited on this new version
<emanux> coz_: how was it?
<xiong> kmyst, I'm thinking that a LTS is scheduled for April.
<coz_> emanux,  its fast of course but I found a bug ..at least on this system..where full screen flash will not go fullscreen
<kmyst> fiber: good clue
<coz_> emanux,  but flash is working with it much much better than on firefox
<dnivra> coz_, wish I'd stuck with Jaunty. First dsl didn't work and now customisation. just great.
<xiong> kmyst, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-July/107765.html
<coz_> dnivra,  yeah this new approach is very irritating to say the least but I dont think it is going to go back
<shawn146> testing
<kmyst> xiong: well currently i'm out of luck with video if i upgrade again so i'm holding out trying to make something work on my spare drive before i commit full time
<dnivra> coz_, yeah the gdm ones don't work. Damn the look so cool. wish they worked worked.
<emanux> coz_, ic...it is not available in ubuntu repo right?
<shawn146> can anyone hear me?
<coz_> emanux,  hold on I think I have the  dep link
<dnivra> coz_, no no no! man this is so irritating. Ubuntu's becoming restrictive like win is now.
<knuck887> ? f-spot crashes on start up. any suggestions on how to fix it
<shawn146> ...
<coz_> emanux,    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main    and   deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<dnivra> coz_, but yeah well it's still can do stuff win can't. but they're chopping everything down.
<shawn146> -e
<kmyst> fiber: did you cpio /boot when you did all that?
<coz_> dnivra,  well I believe there were valid reasons this occurred  however irritiating it is :)
<emanux> coz_ , thanks...i will give it a shot
<shawn146> can anybody help me with an Xv issue with karmi
<shawn146> *karmic
<fiber> kmyst: yessir.... and stage1 is safe and in its correct place (/boot/grub/stage1)
<dnivra> coz_, I guess so; people who make Ubuntu what it is; put a lot of thought. Gotta hand it to team Ubuntu.
<coz_> shawn146,  you are trying to play videos correct?   which player are you using ?   totem.,.. mplayer...vlc?
<kmyst> fiber: out of curiousity what options did you feed cpio?
<shawn146> yes i said totem
<morphias> dnivra, you got to remember, that canocial tries to cater ubuntu to be useable by people "who just want their computer to work".  somtimes they restrict things that they may perceive "unstable" :-P
 * morphias wishes he could spell
<silv3r_m00n> is there any software using which I can use my ftp server as a online storage across computers.....similar to dropbox ?
<dnivra> morphias: which of course is a large section of the people who want their computer to do so. Too few would like to crash their computers like we do right?
<shawn146> sorry coz_ i accidentally closed the terminal
<shawn146> i am a noob to ubuntu
<wowoto> silv3r_m00n: can "vsftpd" do ?
<coz_> shawn146,  no problem
<silv3r_m00n> that's a ftp server I guess
<raymond> Hi everyone and Happy New Year. I am unable to get my networking working between my home computers. I can "see" the other computers an the hub/modem (Netgear DG834GUv5 - Runs as samba server) on the network via  Places>network but get an "unable to receive share list" error. I have installed Samba and also smb4k. I can also see the computers with that (And have set up (tried to) samba drives...
<shawn146> and i need to get this movie running before its too late tonight
<raymond> ...which I can see, but I get an error 13 (Permission denied). These drives are NTFS (I've migrated from an XP Pro system)
<silv3r_m00n> I need a tool which can turn my ftp space into a hardrive.....so that when someone else puts files there they get syncronised to a local folder automatically
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, rsync
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, or symlinks, I'm not sure which might work better
<fiber> kmyst: i cannot find it... i found the exact command online on some blog
<coz_> shawn146,  ok did you install   ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<shawn146> no wats that
<morphias> dnivra, well i hardly know anything about computers other than what i read in readmes' and im sorry you experience lockups, but i haven't.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Are you looking for it to get syncronized automatically everytime a file is added?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: exactly
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, symlinks
<silv3r_m00n> something that a service called dropbox does
<brianherman> ldap?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, I am vaguely familiar with dropbox.  Do you know what a symlink is?
<kmyst> fiber: hmm well i suppose since the data is there the stumble point was installing grub as you said right?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: no I don't
<fiber> kmyst: correct
<dnivra> coz_, or anyone who does know; how do I revert to the old login screen?
<sepehr> um im using Quassel IRC and just accidentally turned off the menu bar...how do i get it back
<silv3r_m00n> brianherman: ldap
<kmyst> fiber: what was the error?
<silv3r_m00n> brianherman: has it a gui ?
<coz_> dnivra,  same way just choose the  original gtk2 theme
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Alright, let me get things straight first so I can be of more help.  You have an FTP server running on ubuntu right?  And that server has some folder.  Inside that folders are all the things shared correct?
<Psinetic> ubuntu 9.10 64bit, how do i get a list of all the software i've installed?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: exactly
<kmyst> Psinetic: like just the packages installed?
<dnivra> coz_, yeah I know that; but any idea what is the default gtk2 theme?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, You have another folder that you want basically to be an exact copy of the ftp folder?
<Psinetic> kmyst, i'm about to reinstall windows on here and use ubuntu on a VM and need to get a list of all the software i've installed so i can reinstall it later
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: exactly
<coz_> dnivra,    HumanLogin
<dnivra> coz_, thanks.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, What is the name of the ftp folder and the other folder?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: and this folder must be syncronised across multiple computers
<morphias> Psinetic, you can click APPLICATIONS -> UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER and after that loads use the drop box to "Installed packages"
<RichardH> sliv3r_m00n rsync sound like what you need
<coz_> dnivra,  no problem
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: on server its pfiles and on local system it cud be a folder in the home of a user
<slinkeey> Just  stopped in to see how many people were not partying
<slinkeey> hehee
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, pause, the folders are on two different computers?
<RichardH> well, there may be a problem if you sync to multiple computers
<iOmlette> Everyone? :P
<slinkeey> hehehe
<kmyst> Psinetic: sudo dpkg --getselections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list should dump out everything into the file package_list and you could be able to cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install to rebuild the system
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: the ftp is on my webhost .... and a folder on my pc , another pc , and another pc etc
<ardchoille> Psinetic: dpkg --get-selections > /path/selectionfile   #This gets a list of all packages installed
<dnivra> slinkeey: guess some have crossed over already to 2010 long ago. I did 12 hours ago.
<kmyst> Psinetic: that's how i'd do it
<ardchoille> Psinetic:  sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/selectionfile && apt-get dselect-upgrade   (This installs packages from an exported list
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Is this webhost a personal computer in your home?  All the pc's in question are ubuntu?
<slinkeey> trueture
<kmyst> Psinetic: i typo'd that's --get-selections not --getselections
<slinkeey> well later all
<Psinetic> uh, so which one do i do? :S
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: webhost is on a web server.... and pcs are mix of windows and ubuntu
<ardchoille> Psinetic: Read the end comments in my replies
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, The webhost is some remote server?  You have what kind of access to it?  Only ftp ?
<silv3r_m00n> yah remote server..... I have the cpanel of it , ftp of it etc
<Psinetic> ardchoille, how do i know where /path/selectionfile is?
<ardchoille> Psinetic: you set that to whatever you want
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, That is a toughie, so you want to sync a local folder with the ftp folder.  Is that right?
<ardchoille> Psinetic: it just dumps a list to that file
<Psinetic> ah ok
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: exactly
<Psinetic> thanks ardchoille and kmyst
<Psinetic> :)
<silv3r_m00n> and it shud be automatic
<ardchoille> Psinetic: but you have to use that same file when you install later
<silv3r_m00n> may be a service needs to run on all computers to check for new files every now and he
<silv3r_m00n> then*
<silv3r_m00n> I just need a clone of dropbox ...using my own ftp space
<sepehr> would any1 know how to get back the menu bar on kde apps after u accidentally hide it?
<burzki> silv3r_m00n, no expert here, but could you set it up as couchdb?
<dnivra> ardchoille: about that command; when I do it there are a few labelled "deinstall". will there be any consequences of those when I do reinstall the packages?
<silv3r_m00n> couchdb  ?
<emanux> coz_, i just installed chromium and fire up youtube
<ardchoille> dnivra: I've never had any problems with that command
<emanux> when i hit full screen, it goes full screen
<fiber> kmyst: ok, i'm gonna restart and test something.... brb
<burzki> silv3r_m00n, couch database is what the ubuntuOne cload platform is based on, platform neutral
<dnivra> ardchoille: alright; just clearing a doubt I had that's all. thanks.
<kmyst> fiber: k good luck
<coz_> emanux,  cool
<emanux> yeah really cool, thanks
<burzki> *cloud
<ardchoille> dnivra: It should be ok, I got that command on the advice of veteran linux users
<edbian> silv3r_m00n,  I am not aware of couchdb.  It is tough to get things to automatically sync without more access to the ftp server.  You could write a cron job that runs a script every hour or something.  Then the script could check the ftp server and sync things for you on your network. but instant updates is hard without access to the server.
<dnivra> ardchoille: oh cool! I was told to use the one I said from this very channel. so was wondering if there's any difference between the two.
<silv3r_m00n> there is access to server .... ??
<ardchoille> dnivra: What was yours again?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Can you write a script to run on the server?  What OS is the server running?
<silv3r_m00n> centos
<silv3r_m00n> I can run cronjob on server
<burzki> silv3r_m00n, http://couchdb.apache.org/
<silv3r_m00n> I don't think the server needs anything.... there needs to be a local utility on all pcs
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n what edbian is saying is that you will probably need root access to install or configure stuff
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: on server or on local computers ?
<silv3r_m00n> on local computers I have root on all
<dnivra> ardchoille: sorry connection started lagging severely. it's "sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall:
<silv3r_m00n> and server is a remote ftp
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, I'm reading and thinking about how to do this
<Psinetic> ardchoille, it keeps telling me it's a directory, what is the file extention i should use when exporting?
<ardchoille> dnivra: hmm.. never seen or heard that one
<alkisg> Xorg.conf isn't used/needed by default, so what's a good way to select a certain resolution per machine (not per user)? I've put an `xrandr` call to /etc/gdm/Init/Default and that works for me, but isn't there any better way?
<ardchoille> Psinetic: you can use .txt
<silv3r_m00n> I thot there must be some tools for this already on linux
<Psinetic> k thanks
<dnivra> ardchoille, same as yours except that the entries labelled "deinstall" aren't selected.
<sabgenton> can i install ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso to usb?
<sabgenton> image / whateverf
<sabgenton> -f
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, server.  if you have something on each computer, all you may be able to do is run a program to connect to the server using ftp and then download the files.  The problem is when the same file gets edited on more than one computer.  You will not be able to merge the change data
<dnivra> ardchoille, if you've uninstalled a lot of apps, then try the command out and diff it with "sudo dpkg --get-selections"
<c3101> !usb-creator-gtk @sabgenton
<silv3r_m00n> merging is not necessary.......a file may be locked or overwritten....thats totally fine
<RichardH> the issue is that the server only gives you ftp access (port 21).  So, your solution isn't to sync but to ftp files back and forth.
<silv3r_m00n> neither wud there be any online editing as such
<sabgenton> c3101: i am using that on windows
<silv3r_m00n> yah
<sabgenton> and it says md5sum fail
<ardchoille> dnivra: Ah, ok
<c3101> sabgenton, then your download of the iso was not succesfull
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, RichardH The tough part is having the computer re-sync everytime the ftp folder is modified.
<RichardH> I haven't seen any ftp software that will get changed files and then upload changes
<silv3r_m00n> the thing is , every employee wud be given a folder and he must put all code and updates in his folder so that the box can view
<RichardH> you will either get all the files or upload all files
<silv3r_m00n> boss*
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, You could very easily write a script that automatically mounts the ftp server, copies everything to a local folder, and unmounts and run it via 1 terminal command.
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: and run that again and again ?
<RichardH> is this code going to "run" on the server or is it only for sharing?
<alkisg> rsync also works with tftp
<alkisg> *ftp
<silv3r_m00n> not on the server
<Xfact> having sound problems...please help...details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349832/
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: I need a gui too
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, I'm assuming that the entire reason for syncing the files locally is so that you can work offline.  If there is no need to unmount the ftp server then there is no need to copy everything locally.
<Xfact> having sound problems...please help...details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349832/
<RichardH> maybe you can see if your host can provide webdav.  maybe this would help
<ardchoille> !patience | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, rsync will probably be used.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Simply have the people edit the files live on the ftp server...
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: copying locally wud be really helpful if it wrks automatically in the background
<sabgenton> c3101 no I check it against the digest file
<silv3r_m00n> live editing not needed ....
<Xfact> Ok oK I haven't felt ignored and repeated my question quickly...ddh! whats wrong?
<sabgenton> where can I download the latest usb creater exe
<RichardH> Maybe you can use one of the many web based collaboration software that you might be able to install on the server.  This will also afford you the benefit of revisions
<silv3r_m00n> they key thing is remote-to-local synchronisation shud be automatic
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, So I'm an employee.  I log into my linux computer and then I open my local file with all of the files from the ftp server in it.  I make changes and changes all day.  Add files delete them edit them whatever.  Then at the end of the day I copy them all to the ftp server again?
<sabgenton> I got the one i have off the ubuntu cd
<sabgenton> desktop cd
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: otherwise dropbox is the thing that I need
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: yah
<Xfact> actually I am in big problem...new in linux and I have no sound :(
<sabgenton> c3101: oh is there a usb cd creator on the server iso?
<Xfact> repeat:having sound problems...please help...details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349832/
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, But if more than 1 employee does that then they will be overwriting each others changes when they write back to the ftp server.  Unless they each have some small portion or something...
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: and again .... this particular local folder has special powers....putting anything inside it automatically synchronises it with ftp serve
<dnivra> !sound | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: that's not an issue
<dnivra> Xfact: read that in the mean time:).
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, They will all be logged into the ftp server this entire time?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: I guess so
<silv3r_m00n> a service in that taskbar
<sabgenton> c3101: im using usb cd creator from the desktop cd to test the server iso
<sabgenton> is that ok?
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, I meant software that you can download and install on the server.  Not a service like dropbox.  But in this case, dropbox would probably be the easiest
<sabgenton> to install the server iso i mean
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Are you familiar with "mounting"
<edbian> ?
<Xfact> I have read everything...but my problem is different....so I added this paste bin note to show you guys....
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: yes .. ?
<crash2108> Good year , good fellows.  I'm following http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<silv3r_m00n> use fuse ?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, I'm not very good with ftp servers but can't you mount the ftp server locally on each machine?
<crash2108> I got to restarting 'hal' and it tells me to use to 'service' command instead.  I do, but nothing seems to happen.
<joljam> I have a desktop connected to a wireless router thru an ethernet cable... I also have a wireless printer...how can I print wirelessly
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Do you understand what I'm saying?
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, fuse would require you to use smb which you do not have access to on the server.
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: yes... I can ... but that has a little issue ......trying to edit over there...every time ctrl-s is pressed there will be a 1-5 sec delay
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: in dropbox what happens...everything appears local....and seamlessly in the background the online storage gets updated gradually
<RichardH> edbian, you can't mount because silv3r_m00n is using a server at a hosting company so only has ftp access not smb
<alkisg> RichardH: he should be able to use gvfs to mount it
<edbian> RichardH, So there's two issues
<edbian> alkisg, Are you sure...  He only has ftp access.  I think you MUST use a web browser.  Am I wrong?
<alkisg> edbian: gvfs is when you try to visit an ftp site with nautilus
<RichardH> edbian, alkisg says he should be able to use gvfs but I'm not familiar using this to mount an ftp folder.
<alkisg> You see everything "locally" under ~/.gvfs
<silv3r_m00n> mounting a ftp server as a drive and working in it works....but it still appears remote............the thing shud be that everything appears local and in the background remote synchronisation "keeps" working
<silv3r_m00n> all day
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, If you've got it mounted I suggest you make a hard symlink
<crash2108> My battery is really about to die.  Does anyone have any insight into this?  Usuually it's some small stupid thing.
<silv3r_m00n> what is a hard symlink ?
<rkj> is there a variant of the "ls" command that will just list the subdirectories in the current directory?
<meway> ubuntu just logged me out for no reason any clue why I was in the middle of an important graphics developing...?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, A soft symlink is basically a shortcut in windows.  I will explain how to make them.
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: I can see locally ?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, I soft symlink is only a pointer
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, the problem is that you need a program monitoring the shared folder constantly so this program/script knows when a file has been changed or added
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, a hard symlink is an exact copy.  It is like syncronizing two files or folders
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: hmmm
<edbian> RichardH, The hard symlink should do what he wants.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: there's no caching, so it's like you said, 3-5 secs delay every time you save somthing
<RichardH> this may work on one machine but it will probably require a customized application for it to work the way you want
<silv3r_m00n> what next ?
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: will the hard symlink still give the effect of remote saving ?
<rkj> bizarrely, the command "ls -d" hust lists a single directory "." - not too useful.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: I don't understand why rsync isn't what you want.
<louis__> 6th gen ipod with ubuntu anyone?
<louis__> ipod classic
<RichardH> edbian, I think he's trying to avoid the delay he is going to experience.  Some software (depending on what he is using) will not handle this properly and may crash or just have a really annoying freeze while it's saving.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Just try this "ln /path/to/ftp/ /path/to/local/folder"
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: rsync "read" on login, and rsync "write" before logout.
<rkj> louis_ I use gtkpod and it is great, not sure what gen my ipod is though.
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: let me try
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, what alkisg said also seems to solve the issue (although it isn't exactly what you wanted)
<louis__> rkj: i just bought the 160 GB classic under the impression that it would work cuz of something i read but its giving me troubles
<alkisg> If you want to rsync periodically, you can also do that with a script... "rsync, sleep, rsync etc"
<silv3r_m00n> ln: accessing `ftp://www.site.com': No such file or directory
<skyllo> editable file in the conky this line is not showing the host name, nothing appears there only Hostname: here and nothing appears. Anybody want to take a look at the source of conky?
<skyllo> Hostname: $alignr$nodename
<skyllo> Kernel: $alignr$kernel
<skyllo> Uptime: $alignr$uptime
<FloodBot1> skyllo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: I got that when I entered that command
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Do you not have the ftp server mounted?  I thought you did?
<silv3r_m00n> no
<silv3r_m00n> how to mount ?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, What is it that gives the 3-5 second delay?
<silv3r_m00n> Ctrl-S
<silv3r_m00n> how to mount the ftp server ?
<alkisg> Question: Xorg.conf isn't used/needed by default, so what's a good way to select a certain resolution per machine (not per user)? I've put an `xrandr` call to /etc/gdm/Init/Default and that works for me, but isn't there any better way?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, I don't really know how.  Never done it.  alkisg RichardH How do you mount an ftp server?
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: how to mount a ftp server ?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, How are you accessing your ftp server right now?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, browser?
<silv3r_m00n> using a bookmark in konqueror
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Oh this is on KDE! :)
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Well I got good news.  When you connect using that bookmark you are mounting :)
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Connect now using the bookmark
<silv3r_m00n> done
<RichardH> I've never mounted an ftp server.  I didn't think you could but alkisg said you could
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Now figure out where you are in the filesystem
<alkisg> RichardH: I think gvfs is gnome-specific.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Can you go up one level?
<edbian> alkisg, I think so too but KDE should have an equivalent
<edbian> alkisg, In any case sounds like he's got it mounted
<RichardH> alkisg it is.
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: I can see what I see daily ....the public_html , www, public_ftp folders
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, The ftp server's files appear in a konqueror folder right?
<Guest39212> Hi All,
<silv3r_m00n> yah
<dnivra> coz_, small problem. sorry to bother you. the login screen's not changing back. I did it four times; once even with a restart. any ideas?
<Guest39212> Do anyone know ?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, so what path are you at?
<Guest39212> if we can do virtualization using VMWARE  on UBUNTU ?
<silv3r_m00n> ftp://www.site.com/
<coz_> dnivra,  mmm   I will have to test this later then    ...did you restart x?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, open another konqueror window and go to /media
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Whats in /media??
<silv3r_m00n> only cdroms
<silv3r_m00n> and floppies
<dnivra> coz_, yeah killed Xorg and restarted the computer too
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, ... not good.  Maybe it isn't mounted :/
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, /mnt ??
<silv3r_m00n> yes it isn't
<dnivra> coz_, I ran the command that you gave me and it's all set there; it's "Human Clearlooks" there but that's not what it shows.
<coz_> dnivra,  mmm that's not right .... I will test this later.... I cant do it right now :(
<silv3r_m00n> nothing in there
<dnivra> coz_, sure no problem. just tell me which app I have to reinstall or something like that to change it now.
<ecart> .
<silv3r_m00n> I think I need curlftpfs
<coz_> dnivra,   reinstall?   did you uninstall something?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Well you do have another option.  Learn how to use rsync and simply rsync twice a day.  You can even automate it to run as a script at startup and shutdown if you like.  But I don't think there is anyway to automatically push those files
<dnivra> coz_, no I didn't. just want to get the old login screen back.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, The curl thing could work.  But I don't think it's going to automate anything for you :/
<silv3r_m00n> automatic pushing and pulling is what I need
<RichardH> edbian, silv3r_m00n, to my knowledge, konqueror or nautilus won't mount an ftp folder.  I've never seen any evidence of that.  I may be wrong though.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, It is possible that there is a way.  I surely don't know it though :(
<silv3r_m00n> for e.g. I put the file in employee1 folder and by the time I reach his room ...the file there on is system
<crawler> hi.  my VNC server dies at least 3 or 4 times per day, and i have to restart it (using the command: x11vnc -safer -usepw -forever).  is there a log file or some way to diagnose why this is happening? (i also asked this question in #xubuntu, but this channel seems more alive)
<dnivra> coz_, you don't have to sit and figure it out; some configuration file is all that needs to be changed; which should with a reinstall of some app right?
<coz_> dnivra,  that should be the one I mentioned  HumanLogin
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, You're trying to combine 2 things.  An ftp server (that is remote) and all the functionality of a file server.
<coz_> dnivra,  no there is nothing to reinstall   if you use that dbus command and choose HumanLogin it should return to that login screen
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: may be yes
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Why do you need your files on a remote ftp server over the internet anyway?  It seems to only be a hassle for you
<dnivra> coz_, oh BTW I don't have a HumanLogin theme ok. I only have Human and HumanClearlooks. none of which work with the command you gave me.
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: I haven't yet planned any local backup storage
<coz_> dnivra,  was the origianl   a very dark one?
<silv3r_m00n> my webhosting ftp with 1 gb space wud be really useful if I can turn it into a dropbox
<dnivra> the original login screen was the default one that you get on a fresh karmic install.
<coz_> dnivra,   then HumanLogin is is that list  you might have to scroll down to see it
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<zharkie> whats the offtopic ubuntu channel called?
<Mutro> I have a question about WireShark, how come when I open it up it shows none of my interfaces?
<rww> zharkie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: ofcourse
<rww> Mutro: because you're not running it with administrative privileges. run `gksudo wireshark` instead.
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Well I suggest you set up a file server for your office.  That will handle everybody working all day.  At the end of the night have the file server automatically sync the files to the ftp server.  I don't really see the need for instant backup but that's my opinion.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: it supports syncing...
<dnivra> coz_, nope I only have Human and HumanClearlooks.
<Mutro> rww, so I always have to run it as root?
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Or ubuntu one! :)
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, ha ha
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n,  curlftpfs may work but not on the windows systems.  One thing you should watch out for is that many hosting companies expressly state in their terms of service that you cannot use your ftp space as a storage medium. (I own and IT consulting company and we deal with hosting companies all the time.)
<coz_> dnivra,  then something is messed up for sure    this is ubuntu karmic correct?
<rww> Mutro: if you want to capture from interfaces, yes
<dnivra> yeah ubuntu karmic 9.10
<Mutro> rww, is there a way i can run it under my user and still get the interfaces?
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: hmm
<silv3r_m00n> ok I mounted ftp using curlftpfs
<edbian> RichardH, What the hell else can you use an ftp server for besides file storage??
<rww> Mutro: probably, but the supported way of doing it is to run it as root.
<silv3r_m00n> looks good but still the "remote" factor
<kmyst> anybody use a keyfile to unlock luks encrypted paritions?
<Mutro> rww: Ok. I'll try that
<coz_> dnivra,  you might have to search  gnome-look.org or one of the ubuntu sites for the HumanLogin gtk2 theme
<dnivra> coz_, cool! thanks for all your help!
<RichardH> edbian, on a hosting company, to upload your files for your website
<silv3r_m00n> I followed the instructions on this page >> http://hartvig.de/2009/howto-mount-a-ftp-drive-in-ubuntu/    and I think adding the mount line somewhere wud do it everytime the pc starts
<edbian> RichardH, OIC, I guess....
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, /etc/fstab is what mounts filesystems automatically. If you can mount it using the mount command this config file is what you're looking for.
<RichardH> edbian, it's a hosting account which means that it's for hosting your website and email only.
<silv3r_m00n> no its not mounted using the mount command but the curlftpfs command
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, The best guide to anything ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<edbian> RichardH, I understand
<Random832> I get a strange icon with a tooltip referring to http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: mounting will *still* give you the same 3-5 secs delay
<effendi-> happy new year, people in -07:00
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: and Ctrl-s too
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, the other issue you may run into is bandwidth.  Even though some hosts give you unlimited bandwidth, it's not really unlimited.  The only way you MAY not have issues is if you have a dedicated server and not a shared server.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: right, that's why I proposed Ubuntu one.
<sunil2> when ever i try to open word processor i'm getting message as
<sunil2> "The application cannot be started.
<sunil2> An internal error occurred"
<sunil2> how to solve this problem??
<FloodBot1> sunil2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: I mean that if you mount the folder, and then save a file in that folder with ctrl+s, you'll get the usual 3-5 secs delay. It doesn't matter that you've mounted it...
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: yah ..
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, I think alkisg is on the right track.  I believe that Ubuntu also has a way for you to create your own cloud that you have have in your garage, house, whatever.
<sunil2> please find solution for the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/349843/
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know which channel is for wild life first aid ? Sorry to ask here but there is a little baby bird fall to the ground and injured.I wanted to know whether it's fine to apply human antibiotic cream to the wounds
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, In any sane sys admin's mind you would have a file server to handle of your work / file collaboration and you would do 1 backup a day to an offsite location (usually at night).  Doing all of your work on a remote ftp server is wel...
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: ^^^ what edbian just said.
<sunil2> please find solution for the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/349843/
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, also, what happens if your internet goes down or somehow your connection is interrupted?  If you have open files, they might be corrupted.
<edbian> sunil2, What program?
<silv3r_m00n> that too won't be an issue
<silv3r_m00n> edbian: I think I can write a script .................that will ..........keep an eye on a local folder...........synchronise it with remote every 1 minute........and keep and eye on the remote server ..........and do the same
<silv3r_m00n> and let everything go on "locally"
<sunil2> did you find the url  http://paste.ubuntu.com/349843/
<edbian> sunil2, Yes
<daedro> i accidentally recursively chmodded my www folder and i assume thats bad, so im trying to get it back to default -rw-x---- or something, and i read thats chmod -R 644 ./, works for 777, but 644 makes all files say "unknown type" and disappear
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, A script can def. do that.  It is not the best way to solve the problem though.  I will (against better judgement) answer questions if you had any about writing such a script.
<crawler> ubuntunewbie: patch the bird's kernel with the latest module neosporin3.2.4beta
<alkisg> daedro: directories need 755, so you need to run 2 `find` commands (find -type d and find -type f -exec chmod...)
<sunil2> please tell me the solution for the url  http://paste.ubuntu.com/349843/
<alkisg> sunil2: please stop it
<silv3r_m00n> alkisg: yes
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, one issue is that you may need root privileges on the server to install and run this script.
<edbian> sunil2, My only guess: un-install and re-install the app.  Do you know how to do that?
<sunil2> can you tell me?
<daedro> alkisg: you the man, thanks ^^
<alkisg> daedro: got a script for it if you want
<edbian> sunil2, "sudo apt-get purge <programName>"
<edbian> sunil2, "sudo apt-get install <programName>"
<ubuntunewbie> crawler: i dont have neosporin antibiotic ointment
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, here's another solution. do everything locally and maybe have a temporary server locally where a shared folder is mounted on each workstation.  Then have this server use and backup program such as this http://www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/index.htm  that supports ftp backups upload everything to your server.  But, it's only one way.
<sunil2> can you modify "sudo apt-get install <programName>" for "office"
<shawncm217> does anyone know how to switch firefox from the ubuntu theme back to the default theme?
<edbian> sunil2, :)  "sudo apt-get purge oowriter"
<silv3r_m00n> will the backup work automatically ?
<edbian> sunil2, "sudo apt-get install oowriter"
<ubuntunewbie> crawler: what else beside  neosporin antibiotic ointment can be apply ?
<RichardH> you can set it to backup whenever you want automatically.  Also, this program can back up to multiple locations
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<edbian> ubuntunewbie, What are you guys talking about??
<bazhang> ubuntunewbie, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<RichardH> it can back up to a zip file or it can just copy everything over so you can just connect with konqueror like you do know and download individual files you want to restore
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<aitor> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mutro> hoi
<ubuntunewbie> edbian , bazhang , sorry was asking whether there's a channel for wild life first aid on irc
<RichardH> I use this for one of my clients so just loves not having to deal with a proprietary back up format.
<aitor> edbian¿?
<edbian> aitor, I'm here
<edbian> aitor, What's up?
<aitor> sorry i dont understan inglish LOL
<aitor> you understand espanish edbian
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edbian> aitor, No :(
<sunil2> please follow the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/349846/
<bazhang> aitor, /join #ubuntu-es
<aitor> OKAY
<aitor> cenks
<sunil2> now i want to re-install my "office"
<BlueBoyz> n #ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: rsync requires a daemon to run on server ?
<edbian> sunil2, "sudo apt-get install oowriter"  :)
<silv3r_m00n> is there a utility that can synchronise or merge 2 folders ... 1 ftp and 1 local ?
<silv3r_m00n> may be the ftp folder will be mounted before that
<edbian> silv3r_m00n, Probably rsync
<silv3r_m00n> rsync needs a daemon to run on server...cant do that
<sunil2> my url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/349847/
<aitor> ola como entro en un chat irc- ubuntu-espanish ske tengo el lonux i soi un poco nob en el linux
<edbian> sunil2, "sudo apt-get install ooffice" ?
<bazhang> aitor, /join #ubuntu-es
<sunil2> my url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/349847/ now tell me how to un-install and re-install my office
<edbian> Guys, what is the package name for open office?
<alkisg> silv3r_m00n: no it doesn't
<lstarnes> edbian: openoffice, I think
<sunil2> yes the url is for installing office
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, I don't think you can use rsync to sync to an ftp server.  rsync is a different protocol and doesn't use the same commands.
<RichardH> for ftp, you need to use GET and PUT commands.  rsync doesn't do that
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: I will just issue a command sync ftpfolder localfolder
<shawn146> coz
<edbian> sunil2, "sudo apt-get install openoffice"
<shawn146> coz?
<shawn146> dang he left
<edbian> shawn146, too bad, he's a smart one ;)
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> yea i was just talking to him
<D-coy> m4v chupame las bolas, sii??? :$
<shawn146> ?
<shawn146> english?
<D-coy> m4v kiss my balls
<lstarnes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<D-coy> xD
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, what you might not understand is that ftp is a protocol.  it uses certain commands.  It's a way to connect in otherwords.  rsync and ftp are two different protocols.  you don't actuallly have access to a folder.  everything goes through the ftp daemon then that daemon writes to the folder
<daedro> is it normal to be unable to chmod a file as root thats under your regular user, and is 777 -rwxrwxrwx, and shows up with ls, command works on other files. just not ones in this specific subdirectory.. subdirectory is chmod 755 drwxr-xr-x
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: hmm , fine
<daedro> cant make it 644 like the rest
<sangho_Geek2> happy new year
<ecart> How do I change the hostname of the machine? I tried to edit the file as gedit has more access denied.
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, sharing a folder on a local computer and the ftp folder on your server are two completely different things.  It's like someone speaking Russian is trying to talk to somone that speaks Chinese.
<sunil2> please find the url  for installing office http://paste.ubuntu.com/349848/
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<edbian> ecart, You need to be root to edit system config files
<edbian> ecart, "gksu gedit /etc/hostname"
<RichardH> daedro, how are you trying to change the permission?
<edbian> ecart, editing that file will make it change next time you boot.  To make it change instantly "sudo hostname <newHostname>"
<daedro> chmod 644 /home/daedro/lib/wordpress/wp-config/daedro.com.php
<ecart> ok
<ecart> worked
<ecart> thanks
<shawncm217> does anyone know how to switch firefox from the ubuntu theme back to the default theme?
<daedro> i can right click it, and do it manually, and it works. just not via command line
<edbian> ecart, no problem :)
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: ok , if I make 1 computer a server ......and I have root on all pcs ......what wud be the best way to get the dropbox effect ?
<Circs> How do one open a folder as root
<dibblego> why can't I read SD cards greater than 2GB?
<sunil2> please find the url  for installing office http://paste.ubuntu.com/349848/
<silv3r_m00n> means the home of all pcs are synchronised with the server
<Circs> Or copy a folder as root
<RichardH> daedro, that's strange.  is it owned by your user?  are you doing this as root?
<daedro> yup and yup, its strange
<edbian> RichardH:  good luck answering that!
<khelvan> Hi, I'm trying to use imagemagick to convert a bunch of .jpg files to .png - can someone help me with writing a bash script to do: convert x.jpg x.png (where x is a numerical value)
<daedro> i can just do it manually and ignore it, i just wanted to learn what im doing wrong.. not be hand held by the UI
<silv3r_m00n> no more ftp restriction in this case.... any daemon can run on the server computer
<edbian> sunil2, The issue you're having is very very minor :)  We just can't find the package name.  Try using the add/remove program in the menu.  Do you know what I'm talking about?
<sunil2> can you expand further?
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, first, you probably can't with the software that normally comes on a typical linux installation.  First, you will need something that continually monitors the folder.  The only way I can think of this even coming close to that is a script that scans the folder every few seconds continually. Keep in mind that dropbox has custom software on the server and on your computer.  it's not just a typical server
<edbian> What do they call add/remove now guys?  I'm not on an ubuntu box right now...
<ardchoille> edbian: sogtware center
<ardchoille> *software
<silv3r_m00n> well if there is a software like that I can install it on all pcs...and make 1 pc a server
<edbian> sunil2: Look for open office in the software center
<edbian> ardchoille, Thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<RichardH> I've seen software that runs on a windows system that can "sync" but all it does is just run every few minutes.
<mister_roboto> dropbox checks with the server every 30 seconds, i think
<ardchoille> edbian: iirc, that started with karmic
<silv3r_m00n> ya every few minutes also will do
<silv3r_m00n> I need that for linux
<Riddick> i am using ubuntu as a file server and i am trying to connect from osx.  i can connect to the share fine but not write any files.  any help would be appreciated.
<edbian> ardchoille, I actually use debian now :)  I stopped with ubuntu back at version 9.10
<sunil2> where can i find software center??
<edbian> 8.10*
<ardchoille> edbian: 9.10 is the current version
<silv3r_m00n> sunil2: where did you find ubuntu ?
<edbian> sunil2, In the menus buddy.  You know Applications
<goplexian> anyone know if there are any deb's for cabal/bluetile yet?
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<edbian> sunil2, places, admin
<RichardH> I've been looking for something similar and can't find it.  Windows has something built in that does that.  Anyway, in the situation you stated, you can probably use rsync as long as you can mount the shared folder using smb
<mister_roboto> silv3r_m00n: using rsync driven by cron works really well for that
<mister_roboto> silv3r_m00n: someone else was asking about something similar earlier tonight
<silv3r_m00n> mister_roboto: a tutorial or howto ?
<mister_roboto> go to the rsync site and they have extensive tutorials and docs
<sunil2> how to open software center??
<silv3r_m00n> mister_roboto: fine
<mister_roboto> silv3r_m00n: http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/
<edbian> sunil2, Did you find it in the menus?
<silv3r_m00n> sunil2: how did you open this irc channel ?
<RichardH> silv3r_m00n, actually, if you have the servers locally, you can probably just share a folder using smb.
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: yupp and what about the automatic background synchronisation
<sunil2> in add/remove under applications . am i correct?
<edbian> sunil2, no offense but this is getting ridiculous
<mister_roboto> RichardH: i thought he wanted to keep a sync'd copy of their home dirs?
<edbian> sunil2, Yes!  That's it you found it! :)
<RichardH> you would probably need a cronjob to run every few seconds
<edbian> sunil2, add/remove
<silv3r_m00n> RichardH: let me get some tutorial
<Riddick> anyong using NFS?
<edbian> Riddick, I'm familiar with it
<zcat[1]> RichardH:  cronjobs can'r run more often than per minute?
<Riddick> i am setting up my ubuntu box to be an NFS server for my OSX laptop.  i can connect fine, but i can't write any files. i setup it up before to write as a specific user but can't remember what i did nor find my notes anywhere.
<dnivra> I've been trying to restore my login screen to the default in karmic after changing it using the command "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties"(which coz_ gave me sometime ago in this channel) and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. Because of the I/O error, I'm not able to change my login screen. Which file's or directory's absence is causing the problem?
<mister_roboto> silv3r_m00n: one typical problem with people trying to use cron for the first time is relying on some environment to be set up. in your cron, use explicit pathnames for everything
<meero> how to create user in chroot?
<goplexian> anyone using bluetile here?
<edbian> Riddick, Probably has to do with the file permissions.  I've never done with with a mac :( I'm not sure how the hell permissions work with MAC
<RichardH> silv3r_moon, here's one issue.  You will either have a shared folder on each workstation that rsync will sync with 1 folder on the server, or you will have one folder on the server that will sync with one folder on each workstation which  means rsync will run multiple times but that will be a problem syncing folders to each workstation.
<RichardH> this gets confusing.
<Riddick> edbian: its unix.  the thing is my user id and group id are different.  its 501 i tink for ubuntu but 1000 for the mac.  or maybe its 1001.
<ultrav1olet> what are flac123 alternatives? This package seems to be removed from repos
<mister_roboto> zcat[1]: that's right. minute is the smallest granularity
<edbian> Riddick, Make the file permissions of the file XX7 so that anybody can read write and execute anything in the folder
<Riddick> even i have the same user on each box its just how it starts the numbering for user and groups
<ardchoille> !info flac123
<ubottu> Package flac123 does not exist in karmic
<edbian> Riddick, yeah, the numbering is what matters
<ardchoille> !find flac
<ubottu> Found: flac, libflac++-dev, libflac++6, libflac-dev, libflac-doc (and 5 others)
<Riddick> edbian: you mean of the shared folder?
<RichardH> zcat, sorry about that, yes 1 minute.  thanks for reminding me.
<ardchoille> ultrav1olet: ^^'
<edbian> Riddick, "sudo chmod 777 /path/to/folder/on/server"
<Riddick> yeah  okay
<edbian> Riddick, Yeah, the shared folder on the server
<edbian> Riddick, Hope it works! :)
<meero> how to put user in chroot ?
<ardchoille> edbian: does he need that to be recursive?
<ultrav1olet> edbian: flac123 is a PLAYER, flac is just decoder/encoder
<Riddick> i will figure it out eventually  :)
<edbian> ardchoille, I don't think so...
<edbian> ultrav1olet, Wrong person
<ultrav1olet> I mean I have no desire to unpack flac files then play 'em
<ultrav1olet> ardchoille: flac123 is a player, flac is just decoder/encoder
<RichardH> daedro, sorry, did you get your question answered?
<ardchoille> ultrav1olet: right, I was searching to hopefully assist you with your question
<edbian> Riddick, Also, does your exports file have the rw option??
<edbian> Riddick, I have to go.  Good luck! :)
<edbian> RichardH, Good working with you
<RichardH> edbian, same to you.  Happy New Year
<dibblego> why can't I see my SD card? dmesg && fdisk -l http://paste.pocoo.org/show/161047/
<dnivra> I've been trying to restore my login screen to the default in karmic after changing it using the command "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties"(which coz_ gave me sometime ago in this channel) and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. Because of the I/O error, I'm not able to change my login screen. Which file's or directory's absence is causing the problem?
<sunil2> just now i removed all office files using add/remove
<xiong> I had 8 [somethings] and now I can't get them. These [somethings] are called different names in different places. They are set in CompizConfig:General Options:Desktop Size:Horizontal Virtual Size and :Vertical Virtual Size. These are not the same things as :Number of Desktops. I seem to have lost control here.
<ultrav1olet> does anyone know a simple audio player with minimal dependencies which can play mp3/wav/ogg/flac files?
<sunil2> how to re-install my office
<Tiders> For software RAID should I create for example one partition of root on /dev/sda and the other on /dev/sdb and then one half of /home on /dev/sda and one half on /dev/sdb?
<sunil2> just now i removed all office files using add/remove. How to re-install my office???
<cyphase> happy new year to everyone on PST :)
<skyllo> I'm having problems with the output audio skype ... people hear my voice peaking ... anyone know why this problem in ubuntu and how to fix?
<istvan> os[Linux 2.6.28-17-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.30GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 80.2% free] disk[Total: 170.6GB, 88.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<daedro> happy new years from the pacific ^^
<tirumal> happy new year to everyone
<sunil2> just now i removed all office files using add/remove. How to re-install my office???
<xiong> Is there some way to reassert Compiz??
<skyllo> I'm having problems with the output audio skype ... people hear my voice peaking ... anyone know why this problem in ubuntu and how to fix?
<holloh> Does anybody know if you can host small websites on port 80 with Verizon's FIOS?
<holloh> skyllo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dibblego> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8591231#post8591231 Can anyone comment on failing to read an SD Card?
<skyllo> holloh 9.10 koala
<holloh> skyllo: the changes in 9.10 with pulse audio confused me and i went back to 9.04. I'm not the person for that question :-|
<skyllo> holloh?
<skyllo> ;/
<xiong> I can't drag windows from one [virtual desktop? workspace?] to another anymore. The feature just disappeared.
<xdrr> Dont mean to interupt but can i ask a quick q?
<RichardH> holloh, it's my understanding that most DSL/Cable providers prohibit hosting public websites/services on a standard service.
<ae86-drifter> xiong, re enable dektop effects
 * xiong looks
<ae86-drifter> in eappearance
<holloh> xdrr: don't ask to ask a question, just ask it
<holloh> RichardH: that's what i thought, but i'm still curious
<xdrr> k lol, im currently configuring a bind9 server but every method of config doesnt work for me
<xdrr> doesnt want to find hosts in the forward zone after configuring
<xdrr> ive got this working before but i cant remember how lol, any ideas?
<RichardH> holloh, I don't know if it's true, but I heard that they periodically do scans of their network looking for these kinds of things.  In some areas, port 80 is blocked as is port 25 for SMTP.
<ae86-drifter> hey, i have ubuntu 9.10 server edition and all of a sudden i cant ssh into it anymore, so i plugged a screen into it and i just get the login: prompt and the screen flickers on and off repeatedly
<xiong> ae86-drifter, Do you mean the 'Visual Effects' tab?
<holloh> RichardH: I guess i'll figure it out in a week after i get all set up :)
<ae86-drifter> xiong, yeah
<RichardH> holloh, I've also heard that if they find you are running a server, they can close your account.
<skyllo> holloh, My problem seems to be very simple, because everything is working fine except the transmittance of Eudi that is a little slow. A little more esperiencia solve the problem unfortunately most do not have it; /
<RichardH> holloh, in my area, Time Warner also forbids it but no ports are blocked.  I haven't had any problems but only I use it to access stuff while I'm out.
<xiong> ae86-drifter, Yes! That is it. What a weird thing. The tab says nothing about Compiz; it looks like some sort of dummy interface for ppl too lazy to set CompizConfig settings individually.
<ae86-drifter> xiong,  yeah pretty much
<Circs> One of my sd cards had a bunch of fsck000X.REC files on it. What does that mean
<holloh> RichardH: i plan to set up a name based virtual host serving me files while i'm away, and as for the default host settings, i'll serve up pictures of kittens or something
<sunil2> what is the command used to re-install office??????
<sunil2>  just now i removed all office files using add/remove. How to re-install my office???
<Dezine> I remember past Ubuntu versions had a software manager that let you sort by rating, by popularity, how can I get that in 9.10?
<skyllo> holloh how to test the audio drivers??/
<xiong> ae86-drifter, Ah yes, but it *doesn't* say that setting to 'None' disables the whole Compiz and that further CompizConfig settings will have no effect.
<omar> any one nows how to get adobe fotoshop cs2 full on ubuntu?
<RichardH> holloh, good luck
<holloh> skyllo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ae86-drifter> omar, i use cs4 fine on mine
<skyllo> thanks
<xiong> Thank You! ae86-drifter++
<omar> u got cs4 full?
<RichardH> omar, you might want to look into wine.  photoshop is a windows/mac program and doesn't run natively on linux.
<ae86-drifter> omar, yes
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<omar> i have wine lol
<omar> i just need key
<ae86-drifter> key?
<omar> i got tricks for cs2
<ubuntunewbie> usunbut 9.10 have a safely remove usb , and umount .what is the different ?
<omar> are the cs4 ones diffrent?
<holloh> sunil2: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<ubuntunewbie> testing with 9.10 have a safely remove usb , and umount .what is the different ?
<Dezine> omar, you probably don't want to hear this but have you tried GIMP? As a Windows user I have found GIMP to be a worthy replacement of Photoshop.
<skyllo> holloh
<skyllo> ok. More how to test the drivers in ubuntu? has some terminal command that does this?
<omar> i now
<omar> i just wanted to say
<RichardH> omar, does that mean that...uuuhhhh...you didn't buy photoshop?
<omar> I GOT PHOTOSHOP
<FloodBot1> omar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holloh> skyllo: i don't know
<skyllo> ;/
<ae86-drifter> Dezine, do you know the name of that gimp mod that makes it look like PS?
<omar> no
<omar> i didnt buy
<Dezine> Hmm, ae86-drifter I don't know unless you mean gimpshop
<omar> i just want ps cs2 and i just need a nice key :)
<Athar> How can you make the icons for the locations in Dolphin smaller? Apparently, it remains unimpressed when I change the icon/preview size for the "icons" view.
<Circs> If I have a about 15 fsck0000.rec files on my sd card does that mean it is dieing?
<ae86-drifter> nice key? lol.. u mean instructions?
<RichardH> omar, then you will still have the same issues in linux as in Windows.  I don't think anyone here will help with a bootlegged copy of software.  Maybe I'm wrong.
<Dezine> omar, I don't think anyone here will help you with illegally obtained software
<kinja-sheep> omar: Need? You mean you want? Not need?
<omar> i thought runing ps on ubuntu needed like a special key
<RichardH> omar, if you didn't buy the software, it's stolen.  software needs a key that you get when you buy the software.
<kinja-sheep> !piracy | omar
<ubottu> omar: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ae86-drifter> can someone please tell me how i can roll back my kernel upgrade, bootin from a live cd
<Dezine> Just use GIMP, it's not as hard as PS users act. Sure, there's a learning curve but it is doable
<Guest11434> Does anyone here play World of Warcraft on Linux?
<Dezine> I do Guest11434
<RichardH> omar, if you "get" a car but didn't pay for it and the legal owner didn't give it to you, then...uuuhhh...you get the picture.
<omar> omfg
<omar> pirate bay its ma place dude
<omar> :(
<xiong> RichardH, Are you pretty solid on wine? After the karmic upgrade, I'm having some trouble with it -- seems previously installed apps won't run with it now.
<ae86-drifter> ps cost about $1000 i think
<Guest11434> No, I'm not looking for a WoW discussion, merely help in getting it running in Wine
<RichardH> xiong, sorry, I haven't had time to play with wine in a long time.
<morphias> Guest11434, i got WoW to run in wine before when i was playing it
<Dezine> Guest11434, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<morphias> its pretty simple.
<xiong> RichardH, Okay, thanks just the same. Not a high priority for me today.
<morphias> but i learned that if you have a old intel card, it craps out in linux (no opengl 2.0 support).  works better in windows.
<ae86-drifter> what would cause my pc to boot up and just sit there flashing on and off at the login shell
<Dezine> I have an GeForce 5900 and it runs pretty well
<morphias> i envy you Dezine :-P
<Dezine> This setup is about 5 years old
<morphias> however that a desktop?
<Dezine> I also have a 9600 but the mobo fried :|
<RichardH> omar, no offense, but most "techie" type people look down on piracy. Once reason is that many of them may be programmers themselves.  It's usually (not always) the wannabe's that "need" this type of software.  The rest of us can find free, open source equivalents and can learn to use them to accomplish what we need.
<Dezine> Yes
<Guest11434> Thanks Dezine, I was using that earlier today. I created a launcher script with the help from this site http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/How-to-Setup-World-of-Warcraft-on-Linux.html and when I try to get WoW to play my screen goes black and the gauntlet-cursor loads, but nothing else happens.
<morphias> ya. i was talking down the lines about older dell laptops
<Dezine> What care do you have Guest11434?
<Dezine> card*
<morphias> X3100 (opengl 1.5)
<Guest11434> HD 4670
<ircuser> I want to use "Super" to start "Run Application" along with  "Alt+F2" (keep both). How to do it?
<ae86-drifter> what would cause my pc to boot up and just sit there flashing on and off repeatedly at the login: shell
<RichardH> ae86-drifter, is this windows or linux?
<Dezine> Guest11434, do you have drivers installed?
<ae86-drifter> RichardH, it is ubuntu 9.10 server ed
<Guest11434> Yeah I do
<Dezine> hmm
<morphias> Dezine, that would work on his laptop after he has catalyst properly installed ;)
<morphias> i mean desktop lol
<RichardH> ae86-drifter, is it the command line login to the gui?
<Guest11434> Actually... I might not come to think of it. Allow me to explain.
<ae86-drifter> RichardH, the screen goes black and flickers on every couple of seconds, and no, server ed doesnt have a gui
<Dezine> Guess I don't know, I never had issues so never had to troubleshoot
<omar> im not a wanabe or none
<omar> i just want to use ps and learn how to use it
<ae86-drifter> its just where it normally boots to.... the login prompt...
<morphias> omar, pm
<Dezine> omar, then buy it.
<Tm_T> omar: sorry, no support for pirated software, nor discussion, thanks
<Dezine> Or, learn GIMP, which is free and legally available.
<itsnotstalking> gimp is pretty good
<Guest11434> This isn't actually my computer I'm installing it on. I'm installing it for my mother. On my computer I can see ATI catalyst control center under Applications since I installed my drivers. I don't see that under Applications on my mother's computer so they may not have actually installed.
<Dezine> Seems odd to use an open source os like Ubuntu and then come into the official chat asking how to use pirated software
<itsnotstalking> im not sure it support vectoring? which i dont know how to do anyways
<Guest11434> Unless 4670s don't have catalyst centers for some reason.
<Dezine> Yeah itsnotstalking, but inkscape is pretty good for vector
<xdrr> With bind9 in the forward lookup zone do you need to enter the FQDN for the NS entry?
<Guest11434> Our Brands are different too. I have Sapphire, she has XFX.
<itsnotstalking> Dezine, good to know!
<Dezine> np
<RichardH> ae86-drifter, I would have to say it's the monitor. At least start there.  At that login prompt, there's just basic text so I don't think it's the graphics card.
<Circs> Not to be obnoxious, but I'll ask again. Does finding a bunch (15 or so) of file fragments left over from fsck bode poorly for the health of the drive involved?
<itsnotstalking> yeah, open source people hate pirating, bill gates loves it tho, so go nutz
<RichardH> omar, you can download a trial and use that.
<Dezine> omar has made his gracious exit lol
<ae86-drifter> RichardH, i have used a monitor from a pc that works fine, as i dont normally plug a screen into the server
<aaron11> Hello Im having a problem with my laptop. There is a white line comming straight downwards and its a BIG problem, this seems to happen even before booting. Im googleing like a mad man but some people say its an hardware fault. I just added some poison (Anti-Cocoroach) to the area where the computer needs cooling because cocoroaches will get in and spoil it anyway :). Im running Karmic Koala.
<Dezine> itsnotstalking, have you ever been on http://www.osalt.com/? Has a good list of Open Source alternatives.
<RichardH> ae86-drifter, what video card is in the system?
<Guest11434> Well I suppose I'll try installing the drivers again. Maybe there was a problem last time.
<Circs> aaron11, Definitely H/W
<morphias> aaron11, liquids dont work with electronics
<ae86-drifter> RichardH, the server has all brand new hardware, i think it maybe to do with an update or something i installed, do u know how i could roll back the kernel? i cannot get shell access and also lost SSH access, it is using the onboard video card, its all brand new and was working fine when i first installed the OS
<itsnotstalking> Dezine, no but i just book marked it, i usually use google
<an0nmat1r> aaron11: white line before booting?
<Dezine> Yeah Google is pretty good, which is probably where I found that
<aaron11> morphias: For your information its chalk
<xdrr> aaron11, i had a similar case but more lines. if the laptop is old check for an old internal modem (worked for me)
<aaron11> an0nmat1r: Yes. Strait in the middle
<aaron11> xdrr: Almost only 1 yr old
<kinja-sheep> aaron11: Take a screenshot. That way we know it's not hardware problem .:o
<istvan> ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. B/C) Cardbus Fast Ethernet Adapter]
<aaron11> kinja-sheep: Your smart! Good idea
<istvan> os[Linux 2.6.28-17-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.30GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 81.1% free] disk[Total: 2.2TB, 46.4% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<RichardH> ae86-drifter, oh, so you don't even get to the login prompt.  are the lights on the keyboard flashing signaling a kernel crash?
<xdrr> aaron11: does it work with any other OS?, or appear during POST?
<morphias> RichardH, show <ae86-drifter> how to change the kernel from a recovery cd - if you find it before i do
<ircuser> I want to use "Super" to start "Run Application" along with  "Alt+F2" (keep both). How to do it?
<RichardH> ae86-drifter, sorry, I'm not at home.  Everyone wants to go to sleep so I need to go.  Sorry
<ae86-drifter> RichardH, it actually boots a live CD fine, i do not really want to have to reinstall the OS, the kernel loads up and samba loads and everything its just flickering like crazy and i lose keyboard input and SSH
<aaron11> xdrr: I only have Ubuntu as an Operating System
<Dhuski> aaron11, if the line appears before booting, that is to say before there is any electrcal current running through it, then there is definitely a hardware problem.
<Dhuski> aaron11, if you access cmos does it still give you the white line?
<morphias> <ae86-drifter>, there is a way to mount your installation from a live cd
<aaron11> Dhuski: Whats a cmos
<morphias> from there, if you older kernels are still left in the installation, you can change GRUB to boot an older version
<kinja-sheep> ircuser: "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager" and edit the ALT+F2 thingy. It is in there.
<ae86-drifter> morphias, yeah i understand i can do that, but then how would i roll my previous upgrade back
<xdrr> aaron11: if you are able to, shut it down (or force shut it down) then when it boots and possibly displays a logo see if it appears there
<aaron11> kinja-sheep: http://imagebin.org/77793 I dont know if its there
<kinja-sheep> aaron11: Hardware Problem. I don't see a line. :O
<ae86-drifter> morphias, i think it may have caused it, but im not sure as it hasnt been rebooted for weeks, then booted up like this one day
<aaron11> xdrr: What computer do you have
<xdrr> aaron11: The one that was having the problem was a toshiba satellite laptop
<ae86-drifter> morphias, So after booting a live CD what would you suggest i do then?
<skyllo> voip which was better adapted to the new version of ubuntu?
<morphias> do you know how to mount filesystems? or should i pull that up for you?
<morphias> ae86-drifter, ~
<aaron11> xdrr: "TOSHIBA: Leading Inovation" thats the first thing that happens when you startup. In the same way my white line is comming during that point
<morphias> aaron11, check your spec manual and see about looking at the connections for the display (seems bios related? )
<xdrr> aaron11: if the line appears at the moment your screen is turned on e.g. it beeps and displays the logo then i would look at something hardware related, e.g. modem, bad gfx connector etc
<skyllo> voip which was better adapted to the new version of ubuntu?
<aaron11> xdrr: Could it be because I applied Poison
<xdrr> aaron11: note sure what you mean by poison?
<aaron11> xdrr: Anti-Cocoroach chalk
<aaron11> xdrr: I applied it to the machine
<xdrr> aaron11: LOL, that might just do it
<ndroftheline> happy new year!!!!
<morphias> same to you ndroftheline
<ws_> happy new year!!!
<ndroftheline> also, can someone help me figure out how to try and recover photos from my camera's internal memory?
<flashkidd> happy new year,,,
<ae86-drifter> morphias, what do u mean by ~
<aaron11> Guys !ot
<morphias> i meant look up to my previous message ae86-drifter ... sorry
<ndroftheline> i accidentally deleted some important photos from my digital camera's builtin memory. i've been able to recover deleted files from the camera's SD card with recoverjpeg
<ndroftheline> but i don't know what directory to point recoverjpeg to. it says
<ndroftheline> gphoto2://[usb:007,002]/
<ndroftheline> which is the address of the camera's memory
<morphias> ndroftheline, have you tried just mounting the camara's memory someplace ?
<Guest75745> hello, I am facing an interesting problem with ubuntu, I am using 9.04 (works rock solid for me) but ever since I re-installed it, I can't use pidgin with my google talk account.  I have added the account but I see that it is always disabled and I get the "not authorised " error and button to re-enable.
<ae86-drifter> morphias, i know you can mount the installation from the live cd, but i would like to know how how to fix it, its really important.. otherwise i will have to back all my stuff up and reinstall and reconfigure the server which will take a while
<ws_> I am using ubunut9.10-amd64 and i want to install glibc 2.11 ,any one installed it succeeded?
<xdrr> just realised that the DNS problem was due to not incrementing the S/N (opps)
<ndroftheline> morphias, no, i don't kow what the block device is
<ndroftheline> morphias, i can unmount it but wouldn't know what to re-mount
<morphias> no need... when you connect the card / camara, how are you identified?
<ndroftheline> how am i identified? hrm...what do you mean?
<morphias> ndroftheline, well have you checked the /mnt and /media folders in the root directory ?
<ndroftheline> morphias, yeah nothing in either
<Guest11434> Great, now WoW refuses to even pretend to start
<ndroftheline> morphias, well i mean i have otehr folders there
<ndroftheline> morphias, but not my camera's memory
<ae86-drifter> ndroftheline, thers an app called diskdigger which worked very well for me one time, but it is a windows program
<sunil2> how to open gnome window using command
<sunil2> how to open gnome window using command
<tolpico> sunil2, What sort of Gnome Window? An program, nautilus?
<ndroftheline> sunil2, $ nautilus
<sunil2> i am unable to open my office
<fahadmoideen> hi
<unkmar> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS recently installed flex development flash audio has stopped working, Attempting to correct the audio.  Not sure how to remove the flex and reinstall functional flash.
<fahadmoideen> I am unable to get the softwares installed.
<unkmar> correction: installed flex development.  Flash audio stopped working.
<enzotib> sunil2: what do you mean by "gnome window" ?
<unkmar> fahadmoideen: which software?
<unkmar> oh, and Happy New Year everyone.
<q_p> hello  my wireless router uses the "shared mode" of wep. i cannot access the net with iwconfig wlan0 essid xxx key s:xxx . any more args to set ?
<fahadmoideen> when I am logged in as root user, I cant get the softwares installed from ubuntu software center. None of them are getting installed
<sunil2> how to delete existing partions???????
<q_p> when i use the nm-applet to set my wireless , it let me to choose the mode , shared or open system. i don't know how to select the mode with command iwconfig
<lstarnes> sunil2: use the partition editor on the livecd
<sunil2> partion editor????????
<unkmar> sunil2: yes.
<manco> gparted
<lstarnes> !gparted | sunil2
<ubottu> sunil2: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<unkmar> sunil2: what manco said.  probably have to sudo though.
<skyllo> edit files as root with gedit without having to open the terminal?
<unkmar> skyllo: shortcut.  gksudo gedit
<sunil2> how to open gparted window?
<manco> hey i get this error when using wvdial to connect my mobile to pc  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<skyllo> ok
<lstarnes> sunil2: if you have it installed, look under system > administration
<unkmar> nm-applet and NetworkManager will interfere with cli attempts at wireless.
<unkmar> fahadmoideen: q_p: nm-applet and NetworkManager will interfere with cli attempts at wireless.
<manco> any aircel users here?
<sunil2> i want to free up some memory in my device.how to proceed for that?
<skyllo> unkmar I want to edit the file without the terminal
<manco> unkmar r u talking 2 me?
<lstarnes> sunil2: how big are your partitions?
<fahadmoideen> is that so?
<fahadmoideen> but the installation works fine with other user
<sunil2> along with my 9.04 version i'm having xp also
<unkmar> skyllo: create a shortcut, a link.
<lstarnes> sunil2: but how big are your partitions?
<skyllo> ok
<unkmar> skyllo: right click, Create Launcher.
<sunil2> i want to know that/
<lstarnes> sunil2: in a terminal: df -h
<sunil2> after df -h what is the next step to clean up my device memory?
<lstarnes> sunil2: can you post the output of df -h to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<unkmar> fahadmoideen: I have gotten wireless to work using a WPA connection, which is a little more difficult, via cli.  Only to have the sleeping NetworkManager reset/kill all my efforts minutes later.
<unkmar> fahadmoideen: I had to sudo killall NetworkManager and sudo killall nm-applet for my connection to be stable.
<sunil2> my url for df -h is http://paste.ubuntu.com/349871/ did you get it?
<fahadmoideen> ok thanks
<fahadmoideen> Which is the best linux OS?
<lstarnes> sunil2: I would suggest repartitioning your hard disk
<kapu> how do I use cp and preserve all file attributes as the orriginal?
<unkmar> fahadmoideen: I later removed it from automatically launching. With a little assitance.
<lstarnes> sunil2: 2.6 GB is nowhere near enough space to run ubuntu comfortably
<Vituz> is it just me or does ubuntu 9.10 ignore xorg.conf?
<kapu> i.e. last access time, owner etc..
<Vituz> I know it says if there is one it'll accept the configuration but I'm not seeing any differences
<unkmar> kapu: you have got to be kidding.  man cp and then look for preserve.  Type /preserve
<sunil2> how to use this 2.6GB of space
<unkmar> kapu: you will find the -p switch.
<effendi> is there any way to add a start-up delay to an ubuntu statup program
<lstarnes> sunil2: you really can't
<kapu> ty
<lstarnes> sunil2: the base of the system alone takes about 2 GB
<sunil2> i'm getting message as no sufficient disc space when ever i try to install any thing.
<fahadmoideen> Which is the best linux OS?
<unkmar> effendi: launch it from script.  sleep seconds
<unkmar> effendi: man sleep
<effendi> okay, ty
<sunil2> that's why i am asking you how to free up my disk space
<blackest_knight> sunil2:  you could install puppy or dsl in 2.6 gb
<lstarnes> fahadmoideen: we're obviously going to recommend ubuntu
<lstarnes> sunil2: repartition
<lstarnes> fahadmoideen: we're obviously going to recommend ubuntu
<lstarnes> fahadmoideen: oops, wrong message.
<sunil2> puppy or dsl??????
<Vituz> urgh I can't get my crappy video card working properly since I upgraded to 9.10 :\
<lstarnes> fahadmoideen: I meant to say that they're usually called (gnu/)linux distributions rather than (gnu/)linux operating systems
<sunil2> if i repartion my xp also will be erased.is it so?????
<lstarnes> sunil2: they're different distributions of linux
<unkmar> lstarnes: I don't recommend any particular flavor.  I have my reasons for ME not liking some of them.  But each has its own uses and feel.
<lstarnes> sunil2: if you have a good partition editor, it can resize partitions
<blackest_knight> sunil2 get the gparted live cd from source forge boot from it and resize partitions (best way as mounted file systems can't be resized)
<lstarnes> sunil2: without erasing them
<Vituz> can anyone give me a hand with some xorg/ati problems...
<lstarnes> sunil2: but you need to defragment windows's partition before trying to resize it
<manco> Vituz whats d pblm?
<Vituz> can't get my ati rage (mach64) card to work the way it did before the upgrade
<unkmar> sunil2: it is generally suggested to backup all data before any action is taken.  one very crude method is usind dd.
<sunil2> how to get the gparted live cd?????
<Vituz> not entirely sure how I got it working before
<manco> uwhat upgrade?
<Vituz> 9.10
<lstarnes> sunil2: search google for "gparted livecd download"
<manco> hmmm
<Vituz> all my attempts at changing xorg is coming up nil
<unkmar> sunil2: there are better clone methods available.
<blackest_knight> sunil2:  ever heard of google?
<manco> how did u install the driver
<Vituz> seems like I'm doing nothing
<manco> it was working before?
<Vituz> didn't install a driver.. although I did try to apt-get xorg-server-mach64 (or whatever it was)
<sunil2> do you mean to re-install my ubuntu once again?????
<Vituz> well I was able to use mplayer full screen before
<Vituz> now I can't
<lstarnes> sunil2: no
<manco> hmmm
<lstarnes> sunil2: you might want to if you can't resize your ubuntu partition
<Vituz> and forced to use x11 just to get a vid at all
<manco> well updating ubuntu  always causes problems
<Vituz> but now its forced the sized of the encoding no bigger
<Vituz> yah I know :)
<manco> with the drivers
<unkmar> Vituz: I generally state, switch to nvidia, life is easier.  Then follow with, you are likely using a laptop and don't have an option. :/
<manco> reyea nvidia is better
<Vituz> yah but this beast is old... I just use it as a backup server + videos
<Vituz> main system is nvida
<morphias> sunil2 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/gparted/gparted-live-stable/0.4.6-1/gparted-live-0.4.6-1.iso?use_mirror=cdnetworks-us-1
<manco> reinstall driver thats the soluiton
<petsounds> how can i adjust webcam brightness? what software i should use?
<Vituz> gforce 9800 in this one
<manco> ati & gforce?
<Vituz> so just reinstall the xorg?
<Vituz> 2 sep computers
<unkmar> sunil2: generally, gparted will refuse to resize a windows/NTFS partition if it has not been cleanly unmounted.  Translation, Running chkdsk /f and doing a proper windows shutdown.
<morphias> however sunil2, you can resize partitions by using a live cd with ubuntu
<manco> yes the ati driver
<Vituz> main pc nvidia.. sep fileserver/videos is the ati..
<manco> uninstall the current driver
<manco> well i have only one pc
<unkmar> My adobe flash audio is broken.  Help?
<manco> andonno how to sync 2
<Vituz> I have a couple here... but only 2 with monitors at my desk
<sunil2> i am having ubuntu-9.04 version cd
<morphias> unkmar, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<blackest_knight> unkmar:  have you rebooted ?
<baz> hello, my new years resolution is to amass power, can someone make me an op pls. thank you
<unkmar> blackest_knight: I have to reboot?  crud.
<Vituz> crap already almost 5am... gotta jet.. thanks for pointing me in a diff direction
<lstarnes> baz: you won't be made an op hehre if you ask
<manco> cya
<Vituz> cya later and happy new years :)
<baz> lstarnes, how come
<manco> happy new year
<sunil2> is resize partions possible with ubuntu 9.04 version cd????
<unkmar> morphias: probably 32bit despite my CPU being 64 capable.
<morphias> sunil2, if thats a ubuntu 9.04 live cd, do a live boot, and open partition editor (system -> administartion -> partition)
<lstarnes> baz: because being an op is seen as a huge responsibility
<blackest_knight> baz: shame to have failed so early in the year ;)
<lstarnes> baz: not an object of power
<kapu> why is ubuntu generally used as a derogatory term in the OpenBSD community?  i.e. "don't ask questions here, go use Ubuntu"
<baz> blackest_knight, i have 364 days before i fail
<manco> wvdial error - A modem hung up the phone (exit code =16)  anyone know what is d pblm?
<lstarnes> kapu: because it is one of the most frequent choices for beginning *nix users
<kapu> o
<sunil2> how to know whether my ubuntu 9.04 version cd is live cd or not
<unkmar> blackest_knight: my audio works.  my flash audio does not.  My system had been rebooted many times since the original flash audio failure.  so if you were expecting the usual, reboot magic to work.  Not gonna work this time. :(
<blackest_knight> unkmar:  i'm not saying you can't get flash audio working again without rebooting but it does seem to restore it most of the time
<manco> sunil2 boot it up
<manco> u will know
<lstarnes> sunil2: if it has a desktop environment, it is live
<blackest_knight> unkmar do you have vlc ?
<baz> lstarnes, so what can i do to prove that if i were bestowed the power i wouldn't simply ban everyone in the channel because i could?
<unkmar> blackest_knight: yes.
<morphias> sunil2, the live cd will ask if you want to use the it as a live cd versus just installating it
<unkmar> blackest_knight: and it plays audio just fine.
<lstarnes> baz: you have already declared that your intention is to amass power
<lstarnes> baz: that alone is grounds for dismissal
<baz> lstarnes, yes this is true, go on
<baz> lstarnes, oh really
<sunil2> once i boot from cd i have observed the following options 1.try ubuntu without changing your system.2.install ubuntu3.memory checkup
<manco> yea its a live cd
<unkmar> blackest_knight: I recently has decided to learn to program flash.  Downloaded the adobe flex stuff and went through some .deb installs and such.
<unkmar> blackest_knight: my flash audio stopped immediately after that.
<blackest_knight> unkmar try this go to youtube and pick a video it will download it to /tmp copy it out of there and play it with vlc if you have audio its a firefox issue
<manco> sunil2: the first option
<lstarnes> sunil2: pick the first
<baz> lstarnes, so what can i say to trick the ops into giving me power?
<lstarnes> baz: nothing
<sunil2> then how to proceed?
<lstarnes> sunil2: once it finishes loading, go to System > Administration and look for the partition editor
<manco> just click on it
<baz> lstarnes, i dont understand, then how does anyone become an op
<lstarnes> baz: it varies from channel to channel
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8577/screenshotkk.png
<hellyeah> what is reason of this bad view
<sunil2> then
<baz> lstarnes, what if i help lots of people here?
<lstarnes> baz: but it usually depends on who the ops think would be best based on helpfulness, personality, judgement, and ability to handle various situations
<lstarnes> baz: also, this is starting to get off-topic.  I think we need to move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> some look pls
<baz> lstarnes, thats profiling
<blackest_knight> unkmar it usually is a firefox issue (although recently the flash installer tends to work you might have a couple of flash versions on your system now thou which might have upset things)
<hellyeah> http://img189.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img189/8577/screenshotkk.png
<lstarnes> hellyeah: I saw but I can't figure out a cause or a fix
<sunil2> after opening partion editor how to proceed????
<hellyeah> sometimes i have worse eivw
<baz> lstarnes, are u an op?
<hellyeah> all view mess sometimes
<unkmar> blackest_knight: I would love to cleanse it of ALL flash and then reinstall it.
<baz>  /isop lstarnes
<lstarnes> sunil2: I forget exactly how to use gparted
<lstarnes> sunil2: but it shouldn't be too hard to figure it out
<manco> could someone tell me the command to display the name of the guy u wanna chat with
<manco> like manco :
<Bookman> What is the name for the java package?
<unkmar> baz: I don't see lstarnes wearing an @.  So, not likely to be an op.
<ae86-drifter> manco, press tab after typing the first few letters
<manco> ae86-drifter: thanks
<baz> unkmar, if someone has that before their name that means their an op?
<blackest_knight> unkmar: synaptic should be able to search for flash and make sure you use remove completely don't want a dodgy config file getting reused when you reinstall
<manco> ae86-drifter: thanks a lot
<blackest_knight> baz you can be an op on channel #baz see /join #baz :)
<lstarnes> baz: that should be ##baz, not #baz
<Corbin> hi... uh... anyone want to answer a BCD/GRUB question?
<hellyeah> using gparted is very easy
<Corbin> trying to use BCD as my bootloader... can BCD load grub?
<lstarnes> Corbin: yes, but you might want to use a tool such as EasyBCD to configure that
<Corbin> yeah, i tried that
<Corbin> i think the problem is that grub is not installing correctly
<Corbin> when i do the ubuntu installer
<Corbin> im doing a custom partition setup
<manco> Corbin: What is BCD?
<baz> blackest_knight, hehe
<unkmar> blackest_knight: vlc was very unhappy with the swf I downloaded
<Corbin> BCD is the windows bootloader fromVista onwards
<manco> Corbin: oh i see
<Corbin> but im putting grub on a logical partition inside an extended one
<Corbin> is that ok?
<Corbin> and if it is ok, any ideas why grub wouldn't install?
<lstarnes> Corbin: it worked when I did it
<Corbin> like /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt exist
<Corbin> and /boot/grub/setup1 isnt there... and so on
<Corbin> but there are some grub files
<blackest_knight> unkmar normally vlc can play the videos fine (great way to collect music via youtube ;))
<yaodong> How to use ADSL
<unkmar> yaodong: PPPoE
<manco> wvdial error (mobile broadband)  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) anyone know hat it means
<yaodong> please detail
<baz> what the hell floodbot is an op!! that guy's an idiot
<lstarnes> manco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351882 appears to be relevant
<lstarnes> baz: it's a bot, not a real person.  the ops here use it to keep the channel from being flooded
<manco> lstarnes: ok will c to it tx
<unkmar> manco: looks like bad username/password combo.
<sunil2> how to use gparted?
<baz> lstarnes, i dont care what nationality he is, he only criticizes
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head how you can set th X,Y of the notification?
<lstarnes> baz: it, not he
<lstarnes> sunil2: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<the-erm> The volume is in the right place, various other notices are placed below that.
<lstarnes> sunil2: some things in there will be slightly different
<lstarnes> sunil2: but it should mostly be the same
<manco> anyone know the speedfan equivalent of Ubuntu to monitor sys temp?
<blackest_knight> unkmar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318171 might help you
<Steil> hey
<Steil> do you guys really trust ubuntu forums?
<blackest_knight> manco:  i think that can vary with hardware  but google lmsensors for a start and maybe gkrell
<Ganjafreak> Hey guys
<manco> blackest_knight:  yea heard about that one
<freakie> my pidgin status doesn't show my exaile music play..
<Ganjafreak> What ya'll guys talking about.
<freakie> can anybody help me..
<Ganjafreak> It don't shwo your music that you have playing. You sure you have that show media player song info? checked? It should have a little thing you click like on emesene
<blackest_knight> Steil:  why wouldn't you trust ubuntu forums if any one stuffs up intentionally or not someone else would reply and correct the misinformation
<manco> Steil: yea its the foremost place to get answer on Ubuntu
<Ganjafreak> I know right, most people escape to IRC's to talk not about problems just relax and talk about random shit.
<blackest_knight> ubuntu community documentation tends to be good too
<manco> freakie: You have to tell whats the pblm
<Ganjafreak> He did
<Ganjafreak> He says his song info isn't showing in Pidgin
<Ganjafreak> Your better off using Emesene or Kopete.
<freakie> i want to set my pidgin status using exaile player..
<petsounds> hi, does anybody can help? i'm looking for utility that can adjust my webcam brightness, my friend always complaining about dark webcam on skype. thanks
<Ganjafreak> Ah, well then check your preferences on exaile. It should say something like Show media info etc.
<freakie> before this the setup was easy when i use ubuntu 9.04
<Ganjafreak> Yeah use 9.04, 9.10 sucks your wireless internet to 20% I don't get it :S, That is why I don't upgrade.
<Ganjafreak> I'm back, I was ddosing someone
<blackest_knight> Ganjafreak: sucks your wireless to 20% mines fine :P
<Steil> manco: do you remember back to like....2006 when arnieboy was on the forums? everyoen praised his advice like it was a godsend.....only his advice was bad and setting a root password rather than using sudo was somethiing frowned upon....but everyone praised arnie boy
<Ganjafreak> accident got my self
<Steil> thats why i dont use the forums
<dezza> Howdy all, going back to lurking now.
<Ganjafreak> Hm, well I didnt move my card or anything
<Ganjafreak> And how do you conncet to another irc server in xchat?
<Ganjafreak> I don't think you can only one irc at a time, not the channels the servers
<lstarnes> Ganjafreak: /newserver server-address
<Ganjafreak> ah
<Ganjafreak> ty
<manco> Steil: well donno about that but I solved many pblms using the  forum
<Ganjafreak> but I dont' know it by heart. I want to view my list
<Steil> manco: was the advice correct?
<manco> Steil: yea
<Steil> did it do anything tha tbreaks package managemnt or fucks your system royally?
<unkmar> blackest_knight: I tried the little script. and I am not going to remove my pulseaudio. it was working before. it can work again.
<manco> Steil: nope
<Spatule> hello
<manco> Steil: sounds like u became a victim
<Ganjafreak> Any of you guys Website developers or work on php? I do.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<unkmar> Ganjafreak: yes, I do.
<blackest_knight> Steil: some times your sat nav will tell you to do stupid things but its up to you to do them or not. forum is usually fairly solid for procedures easier than trying to use irc to explain something slightly complicated
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<blackest_knight> unkmar: /bin/sh -c "PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 skype" allows me to use skype with alsa rather than pulseaudio  and leaves pulse installed
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Spatule> how to install a driver *.tar.gz ???
<baz> what just happened?
<Ganjafreak> Join channel #00,00
<xiong> Am I right to say that there are no longer any themed login screens in karmic, nor any way to control which users appear in the login screen?
<Steil> fu
<Steil> ck
<Steil> in
<Steil> g
<FloodBot3> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Steil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Steil> ni
<Steil> gg
<Ganjafreak> Yeah, I hate that you can't change your login stuff like you can on 9.04
 * xiong wonders for the fourth time why he upgraded
<smgr> hi
<Ganjafreak> hello
<blackest_knight> xiong:  by upgrading discovering problems and reporting them hopefully will mean 10.4 will not be quite so badly messed up
<manco> hey what happened a window opened  showind some guy offering a keylogger or something
<baz> yeah me too!
<Ganjafreak> Yeah, what was his name?
<manco> donno
<Ganjafreak> I'm going to FK his stuff up
<baz> i got thousands of requests - had to reboot
<Ganjafreak> He is getting 923084908423094823940829048239408 requests.
<manco> me to
<Ganjafreak> I didn't
<manco> me too
<manco> freaked me out
<Ganjafreak> Just force quit one and they all go
<Ganjafreak> Must not have neough PC ram
<blackest_knight> the name was random it was an attempt to flood you off irc
<Ganjafreak> Yeah
<Ganjafreak> A shitty attempt
<freakie> same for me..
<blackest_knight> used to work on dial up
<Ganjafreak> "I am the punishment of god, if you wouldn't of commited such great sins. He wouldn't of sent a punishment like me upon you"
<baz> it worked on me, i had to reboot
<krishna> how do  i convert .txt file to xls ?
<manco> thought it only hapnd 2 me
<Myrtti> move on guys
<Dhuski> How to defragment a disk on Ubuntu?
<Ganjafreak> Um just rename it to .xls lol
<manco> Dhuski: no need for the
<Ganjafreak> Sorry guys, that was abot, Auto does tha to all open IRC's
<krishna> Ganjafreak, :X
<Myrtti> krishna: csv?
<baz> how can someone do that? and is it a true keylogger? what if u clicked yes?
<manco> Dhuski: no need for that
<krishna> Myrtti, is it in repository ?
<Dhuski> manco, I thought regular defragmentation was necersary for a fast system...
<Ganjafreak> How do you guys request a VPN up here again
<manco> Dhuski: defragmenting only for windows
<misreckoning> process "phy0" is taking too much CPU here, what is it?
<blackest_knight> load the txt ile in openoffice spreadsheet and save as xls
<Dhuski> manco, thanks
<ecart> DCC RECV ligação estabelecida com vc2lWpQYM0MGra9t [213.232.93.3:6667]
<ecart> * DCC RECV ligação estabelecida com vc2lWpQYM0MGra9t [213.232.93.3:6667]
<ecart> * O ficheiro /home/hitler/STARTKEYLOGGER já existe, a gravar como /home/hitler/STARTKEYLOGGER.1
<ecart> * DCC RECV ligação estabelecida com vc2lWpQYM0MGra9t [213.232.93.3:6667]
<FloodBot1> ecart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiong> blackest_knight, You're right. I should do my part. I'm afraid of submitting incoherent bug reports, though; I don't always know just what I'm talking about. I mean, I have a good idea what makes a good bug report but I know I don't know the terms well enough to describe precisely what I see.
<manco> uh oh o yhink its starting again
<krishna> blackest_knight, in save as window  there is no .xls option in other format...
<Myrtti> krishna: no, what i meant is that is the information in the text file separated by commas?
<manco> I think flooding is starting agian
<Ganjafreak> Yep.
<Myrtti> manco: move on
<manco> Myrtti:  what?
<Ganjafreak> Anyone need a Windows OS with already activated or anty adove program, I hav acces to a r00ted MS server
<blackest_knight> krishna: hmm i would have thought open office would save as xls  how about gnumeric (highly under rated spreadsheet)
<Myrtti> the less attention you give to it, the faster we get on the actual business
<rww> !piracy | Ganjafreak
<ubottu> Ganjafreak: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> Ganjafreak, please stop that now
<manco> Myrtti: oh like that
<Guest33589> hello everyone. I don't seem to be able to play MP3 files on karmic, have installed the restricted codecs pack but still having no luck. Anyone able to help me please?
<manco> Guest33589: what does it say wen u try to play a file
<Guest33589> it doesnt say anything, it just wont play the file, any program i try and load it in, it wont even start playing it
<misreckoning> I'm going to ask one more time :) What is "phy0" process doing? It takes 99% of my CPU sometimes. It is a root process, not in /usr/bin or anywhere (checked with $ ps aux), with -5 nice property. Wtf?
<manco> Guest33589: How did u download the codec?
<blackest_knight> Guest33589:  install medibuntu  (just sets up the repository) and vlc
<Guest33589> downloaded the restricted  extras from the ubuntu help pages. ok ill try medibuntu
<aooa> hi
<blackest_knight> phy0 is something to do with wifi
<blackest_knight> misreckoning: phy0 is something to do with wifi
<Guest33589> oh, is the medibuntu repository the same for karmic as jaunty?
<misreckoning> blackest_knight: yes I read that somewhere, it has to do something with atheros (which I have)
<misreckoning> blackest_knight: someone was complaining about SSH starting it
<misreckoning> blackest_knight: I'm going to kill -9 it until it gets fixed, looks like :P
<randhol> Hi. A freind of mine has problems with Karmic. He made a backup of photos on a CD, but afterwards he cannot read the CD in ubuntu. He can read CDs he has made earlier (prior to Karmic). Anybody heard of some problem like this? we are trying to find out what is going on. Tested both brasero and k3b
<blackest_knight> misreckoning: i've not had that issue so can't really help
<advil0-netbook> hey
<advil0-netbook> i've got a quick problem, requires a quick solution
<misreckoning> blackest_knight: respect :)
<unkmar> finally, my flashaudio is working again.  blackest_knight: thank you for your help.
<blackest_knight> randhol:  can he read the disc on any other pc ?
<unkmar> the solution was sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<blackest_knight> advil0-netbook: don't ask to ask
<advil0-netbook> lol sorry
<Jad-J> hello I want to share my internet connection from my laptop (ubuntu) to my pc (archlinux) I've tried the ubunutu tutorials but they didn't work can anyone help me?
<advil0-netbook> i installed 9.10 via Wubi on my HP Mini 311, and when i boot it, it installs like I expect it to, but when i reboot after it completes, it acts as though it's the first boot still
<advil0-netbook> it installs over and over again
<blackest_knight> jad-j did you enable ip4 forwarding in /etc/sys-ctrl.conf
<disappearedng> Hey my mysql is messed up, then when I do a complete removal, it says that it will uninstall like 400mb of applications, how do I just single handedly uninstall mysql and use a lower version (5.0) per say
<mancos> Hi
<Jad-J> blackest_knight: no.. wait I'm searching how
<blackest_knight> jad-j i could perhaps give you a useful script
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all would anyone happen to be on this early in the morning?
<Jad-J> blackest_knight: why does it need a script:|
<tech_> hello
<tech_> any one in here
<Jad-J> tech_: ask
<PsyCl0ne> Would anyone know why on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop the screen randomly disappears?
<Jad-J> PsyCl0ne: randomly disappears means changing to black?
<advil0-netbook> too many people in here asking quesitons :P
<Jad-J> for seconds.. then back to normal?
<PsyCl0ne> Jad-J yes, everything will be shown then it will randomly go black
<blackest_knight> well i use it to configure the ports currently my netbook uses mobile broadband and is connected by wifi to a router which uses the netbook as a gateway for my other pc's
<advil0-netbook> @blackest_knight: any ideas on my issue?
<Jad-J> PsyCl0ne: will go black.. for how much time? (for reboot..? or for seconds..)
<randhol> blackest_knight, has only one PC, but a Philips dvd player could read it
<PsyCl0ne> Jad-J its random, but I know after a reboot bios will show the checks and Illl see the ubuntu loading logo then itll go black but Ill still hear to boot up music
<blackest_knight> advil0-netbook: never done anything with wubi , you could boot from the cd and do a standard install
<advil0-netbook> can't boot from the CD, netbook
<unkmar> advil0-netbook: do you have a desktop to create a bootable USB with?
<blackest_knight> advil0-netbook:  got a usb stick of 1gb or more ? see unetbootin
<PsyCl0ne> Jad-J, it actually just started like 10 min ago, my dad was brousing the net and the screen went black
<Jad-J> PsyCl0ne: describe more hte time of the black screen.. and when does it come back? (I want to know maybe it is a pc problem... not from the operating system)
<advil0-netbook> yeah i might try that, not sure et
<advil0-netbook> yet*
<blackest_knight> randhol:  is the disk finalized ?
<PsyCl0ne> Jad-J kk so it just came back for about 30 seconds and itll be out for about 3-4 min
<randhol> blackest_knight, he said brasero did finalise it
<Jad-J> PsyCl0ne: laptop or pc...? do you have another operating system..?
<randhol> blackest_knight, he lost net just now so I don't have dmesg errors, but are there any special things we can do to debug the problem?
<PsyCl0ne> Jad-J PC, no its ubuntu only its an older computer but its been stable and reliable for quite a while now
<nigtv> Hello, I was trying to burn a CD earlier today, so I popped in a blank and the whole system locked up, not even responding to sys req, so I restarted and now it says it cannot find the harddrive. I've checked the bios, changed the cable, checked the switches, among other things, and its not having any effect. I'm running 9.10 on a dell (dont know the model), and am not sure what to try next
<blackest_knight> randhol:  time to get googling i think
<Jad-J> PsyCl0ne: oh okay... but it might be problem from the screen.. or maybe from the cables. you can try by changing screens.. or by installing another OS
<Jad-J> so you could see the reason of the problem
<nigtv> I've never had this problem not respond to the things I've tried, and I've never had this problem on this computer before.
<randhol> blackest_knight, I am, but haven't found any useful things yet
<blackest_knight> nigtv: is the harddrive detected in the bios ?
<nigtv> blackest_knight to be honest I'm not sure how to check that, but it does spin up when I start the system. It's not doing anything differently than it usually does so I would assume so
<nigtv> It's listed in the "system setup utility"
<blackest_knight> nigtv: spinning just says there is power to it ,  it should announce what drives it inds prior to reaching grub
<nigtv> blackest_knight actually, I forgot I have that skipped, lemme go see if I can get it to come up, I totally spaced that lol
<disappearedng_>  
<blackest_knight> nigtv:  sometimes a hdd can get messed up and need to run a self check , this can take ages (does the hdd light come on ?)
<Xfact> anybody can tell me how to open .bin files?
<Xfact> How to access .bin files?
<iKernel> Xfact, chmod +x *.bin ./*.bin
<randhol> blackest_knight, how can one finalize a written CD to really test if that is the problem
<Xfact> iKernel: terminal saying 'permission denied'
<blackest_knight> k3b has a menu option i think (disk info  says something i think)
<randhol> ok. will check
<blackest_knight> sudo chmod +x *.bin ./*.bin
<nigtv> blackest_knight yes it is detected, and it passes the "IDE drive diagnostics", the cd drive is also detected, HD as primary master and CD as primary slave
<iKernel> Xfact, what blackest_knight said
<blackest_knight> nigtv so whats the last thing it says
<Xfact> iKernel: can you explain little more...I am totally new to linux...
<nigtv> I'm not 100% sure what is going wrong, it doesn't even get to grub, It just comes up with "press f1 to retry boot, press f2 to run setup utility"
<grawity> Xfact: you too - can you explain a little more about what are those .bin files you're trying to access?
<iKernel> Xfact, no
<blackest_knight> nigtv sata drive ?
<blackest_knight> sometimes bin files are disc images
<blackest_knight> nigtv: i would try booting with a livecd
<nigtv> IDE blackest_knight, I believe thats...sorry if I answered wrong heh.
<Xfact> grawity: I am trying to open a JDK setup .bin file with terminal...but terminal saying 'permission denied'
<sunil2> how to use gparted?????
<grawity> sunil2: 1) open gparted
<blackest_knight> Xfact: its a lot easier to get it from the repository
<Xfact> ohhh...ok
<nigtv> blackest_knight I have, DSL and ubuntu, both seem to boot from the cd just fine, but both encounter weird issues, the ubuntu cd says it cannot find the drive, and the DSL freezes during the initial start up on almost every device that isnt skipped
<grawity> Xfact: JDK should be in Ubuntu repositories. But if you want to install it from .bin anyway - go to terminal and use 'chmod +x' on that file.
<sunil2> i have opened the gparted. how to resize my partions
<Xfact> can ubuntu access .rpm files?
<Xfact> y/n?
<blackest_knight> nigtv: the ubuntu live cd boots to desktop ?
<ubuntu__> r irc.star-fleet.net
<blackest_knight> Xfact: yes via alien
<llutz> Xfact: yes, if rpm is installed
<Ov3rf10w> Xfact, sudo apt-get install rpm
<haresh> how to make my unbentu look like windows ?
<nigtv> blackest_knight no, it errors when it is the bouncy loading bar stage before the growing loading bar phase, if that makes sense?
<Xfact> ok thanks
<Ov3rf10w> Xfact, rpm -Uvh file.rpm
<blackest_knight> nigtv: thats nasty
<Xfact> ok....:)
<grawity> Xfact: Ubuntu is Debian-based, so it uses .deb itself. It's possible to convert .rpm packages to .deb with 'alien', or even install them directly with 'rpm', but it is not recommended.
<lyt> is there anybody can speak chinese?
<psycho_oreos> !cn | lyt
<ubottu> lyt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> lyt, in #ubuntu-cn
<blackest_knight> haresh google XP_Gnome.tar
<lyt> thx!
<Xfact> ohh...it's convert rpm to .deb then runs setup ...cool thanks
<blackest_knight> nigtv: can it boot cd with hdd disconnected ?
<bazhang> Xfact, what rpm were you trying to convert
<haresh> how can i install it
<Xfact> realplayer setup
<jussi01> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nigtv> haresh just fyi btw for what its worth, during my quests to make it look like windows, its hard to get it to be convincing without using various images from windows, which are somewhat hard to find
<bazhang> Xfact, no need for that
<nigtv> blackest_knight no, it acts the exact same way
<grawity> Xfact: Why in the world would you need RealPlayer these days...
<blackest_knight> haresh:  when you find it you will also find the instructions (extract and run the setup script)
<Ov3rf10w> Xfact, download .deb http://www.real.com/linux?src=realhome_linux_bb_0_1_1_0_0_3_0&pcode=rn&opage=realhome_linux_bb
<Xfact> just maybe realplayer sounds cool
<haresh> after install i can deleat the files right
<Xfact> thanks for link .deb available
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<nigtv> blackest_knight do you think its safe to assume that ubuntu probably wouldnt just randomly cause the machine to become unbootable entirely on its own? As in is it safe to assume its more likely that this is a hardware issue
<bazhang> haresh, just generally drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<blackest_knight> nigtv: can you try the hdd in another pc i think the controller may be fubared
<Xfact> you guys are guiding me, I am new but not feeling alone in linux...thanks  :)
<haresh> i know i have installed it can i remove the installion files ?
<bazhang> haresh, from your desktop? or wherever you downloaded them?
<nigtv> blackest_knight yea, I'll try that tomorrow. It's a little labor intensive at 4AM :p
<nigtv> oh well, thanks :D just wish i made more frequent backups lol.
<blackest_knight> nigtv: seems likely to me, you might be able to work round using a usb to ide converter cable  if it is the ide port
<Naomi83> ltreirc.net
<Xfact> will 9.10 support DSL Internet connection via USB?
<BlackJack> Dreaman
<nigtv> blackest_knight suppose I could get a live cd to boot with the hd hooked up, you think there are any places that would be good to look for a log or something that could tell me why it crashed in the first place?
<blackest_knight> nigtv: the drive may be ok (it doesnt smell funny does it) but its very worrying that nothing boots (actually you may find the secondary ide controller is ok)
<psycho_oreos> Xfact, don't know and somewhat doubtful
<llutz> Xfact: as usbnet is installed, it should
<nigtv> nah, its not smelly or loud. It seems to be fine, it passes the little system diagnostic test thing whatever thats worth heh
<Xfact> us'usbnet' i have to install?
<blackest_knight> nigtv:  i think its probably hardware failure
<llutz> Xfact: its a kernel-module, installed by default.
<Xfact> ok
<nigtv> hmm, maybe ill try putting another hd into the broken computer before putting the harddrive into a totally okay computer
<nigtv> alrighty, bed time, therell be more time to pull my hair out tomorrow. Adios d00dz
<blackest_knight> nigtv i'd try moving the cable from the primary to the secondary ide port
<blackest_knight> late by 17 seconds ...
<nn477> shipit.ubuntu.com says ive received too many shipments, and that I must contribute to receive more... the problem is im a shamless linux n00b, so there's not much I can do to be helpful. and downloading it isn't an option, bandwidth here is expensive. what now?
<mati> php
<mati> li3i u5tu5 it0zi5z
<jatt> df shows the following:
<jatt> none                 237044416  54993092 170104992  25% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<jatt> what is this ureadahead for?
<armornick> hey, does anyone know how to enable the framebuffer?
<jussi01> jatt: http://lwn.net/Articles/155510/
<jatt> jussi01: thanks for the pointer
<mati> lpeiir kweew0935o05o0t9ozo76
<mati> kpi9öpioooooolüioöoöl
<mati> php
<jussi01> mati: ?
<darksea> hi
<darksea> help
<jussi01> !ask | darksea
<ubottu> darksea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<armornick> is there anyone who uses the terminal with framebuffer?
<Xfact> Red Hat is another OS?
<silare> hi all. How do I import Albatross's window border theme to GNOME? Or is there an import out there? I can't find one.
<armornick> Xfact: Red Hat is an enterprise linux distribution
<Xfact> ohh...
<tingi> how do i mirror remote directory ? i want only subfolders (i can specify them through a regexp). I always want directories + subfolders mirrored into my local machines created after 25th Dec . So if someone creates a folder on 30th Jan, it should be mirrored onto my local machine ?
<krdk> #bash.org.pl
<krdk> connect #pomoc
<krdk> help
<Xfact> any careless usage of 'sudo' type critical command can harm my system?
<armornick> krdk: slash 'join ' #channel
<ardchoille> Xfact: yes, it can wipe out the whole system if  you're not careful
<Xfact> I am very beginner so I should not use it...
<Xfact> ok
<ardchoille> !sudo | Xfact have a look at this
<ubottu> Xfact have a look at this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<armornick> Xfact: try asking on the forums what commands do before you copy-paste something someone gives you
<shylent> hmm, how come I dont have a "analog mix" or something in my mixer?
<Xfact> at ubuntuforums.org?
<shylent> is there a way to record audio from analog loopback (my soundcard supports it)?
<Xfact> ok
<shvabo2000> hi everyone,..does anyone knows how to make hardy recognize my cd/dvd rom..I had 7.10 installed and upgraded to hardy trough update menager,now there is no cd/dvd rom
<jatt> I cannot unlock gdmsetup, is that a known issue in karmic?
<jatt> I want to enable autologin
<Xfact> sometimes major update does problems, so downloading fresh CD image and installing it...is recommended I think, I hope some other people agree with me :)
<Xfact> *will
<ardchoille> Xfact: I never do upgrades, I always do fresh installs
<Xfact> but what about settings?
<Xfact> how to backup those?
<armornick> Xfact: the dot files/folders in you home folder
<psycho_oreos> take screenies, documentation, or otherwise a snapshot of your setup
<shvabo2000> how do I do that
<Xfact> only copying those ".files" will keep my settings?
<ardchoille> Xfact: I just added a small bash script to the forums that backs up your home directory: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369540
<armornick> Xfact: yes, paste them in you new home folder and logoff
<dnivra> I've been trying to restore my login screen to the default in karmic after changing it using the command "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. Guess it's because of the I/O error, I'm not able to change my login screen. Which file's or directory's absence is causing the problem?
<Xfact> I am thinking about to add mozzila thunderbird mail or Evolution mail is right....
<SickAnimations> Is there a simple way of forcing a display resolution?
<ardchoille> Xfact: those two do the same thing, so it's probably better to see which one works best for you
<ardchoille> Xfact: you should already have evolution installed
<fiona> Hello I am getting a completely frozen black screen with frozen mouse pointer and blinking caps lock key quite frequently and randomly.. when I search this it seems impossible to narrow down what is causing it
<fiona> seems to be a real lottery on karmic to avoid hardware that does not have this problem
<Newbie9> Ciao atutti e auguri
<Newbie9> Hello everybody
<psycho_oreos> !it | Newbie9
<ubottu> Newbie9: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Newbie9> no problem at all
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all.  need some help with grub please.  I have (had) a dual boot xp ubuntu setup.  xp on one drive and ubuntu on another. after going through some menus after booting from an xp disk (won't bore you with the details as to why) my grub has disappeared and boots straight into xp every time. I'm currently using the live disc atm, and have tried restoring grub as per the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Cool_Nick> Simple question, whats the command to do a long format for ext4 on /dev/sdb1 (It is already formatted the quick way with a program, but I would like a long format to possibly find hidden errors on the new drive)
<ziroday> !grub | jeffjeffdejeff instructions are here
<ubottu> jeffjeffdejeff instructions are here: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Cool_Nick> !format | Cool_Nick test
<ubottu> Cool_Nick test: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<llutz> Cool_Nick: there's no short/long "formatting"
<llutz> Cool_Nick: fsck/badblocks might what you're looking for
<Cool_Nick> In windows theres teh optoin "Quick format", feels like I had that checked when I formatted with linux a minute ago
<Cool_Nick> Program: Gnome partition editor
<llutz> Cool_Nick: you were talking about ext4, that not a windows fs
<Cool_Nick> llutz: I was defining what I was talking about with short/long formatting
<Cool_Nick> but you are probably correct with doign a badblock search with fsck
<llutz> Cool_Nick: and the answer still is: there's no short/long "formatting" for unix-fs
<Cool_Nick> I didn't know that response was specifically for unix file systems...I figured you weren't understanding where I was coming from.
<Cool_Nick> Thanks for the information
<dnivra> I've been trying to restore my login screen to the default in karmic after changing it using the command "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. Guess it's because of the I/O error, I'm not able to change my login screen. Which file's or directory is causing the problem?
<jeffjeffdejeff> well mr bot, i'm following the guide in the link you sent me and have fallen at the first hurdle.  anyone able to tell me why fdisk -l says Cannot open /dev/sda, Cannot open /dev/sdb?
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, tried prefixxing the command with sudo ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> love you.
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, also : are you targeting those devices as parameters or just runn disk -l ?
<airtonix> fdisk -L *
<jeffjeffdejeff> just following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<jeffjeffdejeff> really am confused about the whole thing.
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, you installed windows after ubuntu ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> airtonix: long story.  windows was already installed ages ago on one disk.  about a year later i installed ubuntu on another disk and could dual boot.  yesterday i was trying to load new storage controller drivers for xp and somehow it's made grub disappear.
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, makes sense. windows needs to control the mbr to choose the device and partition it loads from, typical operation for installing *anything* in windows is to nuke everything and reboot
<jeffjeffdejeff> just boots straight into xp now.  i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22435 and it didn't work. :(
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, like that pages says you first need to be sure of your installed ubuntu version.
<jeffjeffdejeff> 9.04 is what's installed
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, and i assume you are operating on it now with a 9.04 live cd  ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> and i'm runninng an ibex live disc which i'm in right now
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, isn't ibex 8.10?
<DrManhattan> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<jeffjeffdejeff> yes.  it's the only one i've got
<DrManhattan> I have an ide cdrom and an sata hard drive
<DrManhattan> please help
<Guest3060> ololo
<Guest3060> Russia?
<DrManhattan> this appears to be a very common problems
<psicobra> hi guys happy new year to you all i come baring problems i have an sd card witch is fat file system i belive it needs to have dosfsck run on it but i cannot figure out what device it is
<bazhang> !ru | Guest3060
<ubottu> Guest3060: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<airtonix> !enter | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<psicobra> /dev/???
<DrManhattan> airtonix, you are welcome to place me on ignore, i've done nothing wrong. Please don't spam me with the bot.
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, (re : your current 9.04 installation ) is your  / and your /home on the same partition ?
<airtonix> DrManhattan, observe the rules placed there for the sanity of the channel
<jeffjeffdejeff> afraid so.
<Dis> how to get ubuntu 8.4 CD? free
<DrManhattan> airtonix, I have broken no rules.
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, ok one sec.
<Dis> =\
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, what is your first issue with restoring the grub >
<Dis> Âû âñå ãîâíî
<jussi01> Dis: download it?
<airtonix> Dis, more info at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Dis> jussi01 no =) get CD =)
<hhlp> Dis - you can find all releases here -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Dis> oh shi, i dont wont 9.1 =( it's shit =(
<airtonix> !pm | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shylent> how do I enable "Analog loopback" controls in gnome-mixer?
<psicobra> why when i type dmesg do i get millions of lines saying [84184.109907] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
<bazhang> Dis, watch the bad language here
<fiona_> Hello I am getting a completely frozen black screen with frozen mouse pointer and blinking caps lock key quite frequently and randomly.. when I search this it seems impossible to narrow down what is causing it?
<Dis> =) yeap
<jeffjeffdejeff> airtonix: well, i followed the guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22435  which didn't work.
<DrManhattan> fiona_, run memtest on your system
<_raven_> hi - does anyone know a way/tool to download a list of YOUTUBE-videos automatically?
<fiona_> DrManhattan, Its not a hardware fault and that has already been done
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, it'd be good if you could mention at which point your having problems
<dnivra> Dis: i don't think you can get 8.04 disc. But surely you can download the ISO file from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<fiona_> sorry I should have said.. problem with ubuntu not the hardware
<bazhang> _raven_, miro
<psicobra> fiona_, dmesg
<Crashbit> Raziel2p: aptitude install youtube-dl
<airtonix> Dis, any good ISP will provide you with local mirror
<fiona_> psicobra, What about it?
<DrManhattan> yeah this bug apparently happens to a lot of people, I am not having any luck with all-generic-ide or irqpoll being added at boot either
<psicobra> any clues in it?
<dotdot> using metacity as a composite WM makes alt-tab very slow (about a second) on a recent laptop with 128mb video card. Is this normal?
<Crashbit> _raven_: aptitude install youtube-dl
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, that link you gave me doesn't seem related to your situation
<jussi01> DrManhattan: what happens with it?
<Xfact> for ubuntu 8.04 it showing only 0.8.6 releases of VLC media player on synaptic, is there any other way exists to install the latest version (1.0.3) in 8.04?
<reeniginEesreveR> whats the equivalent of "httpd -S" on ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> jussi01, initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<dnivra> I've been trying to restore my login screen to the default in karmic after changing it using the command "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. Guess it's because of the I/O error, I'm not able to change my login screen. Which file's or directory is causing the problem?
<airtonix> Xfact, investigate vlc homepage (they should describe ppa deb server for you )
<jeffjeffdejeff> airtonix: sorry, i just pasted the wrong link.
<jeffjeffdejeff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<jeffjeffdejeff> i've just repeated the process and i'll paste the output - all looks like it should have worked, but when i reboot it's the same old story
<Xfact> ok
<jussi01> DrManhattan: Im trying to remeber if its the same as I have, but I found on my system, that changing the boot order in bios to HDD first helped
<fiona_> psicobra, No idea its about 800 lines long
<DrManhattan> jussi01, im trying to boot the livecd
<jussi01> DrManhattan: ahh, ok.
<airtonix> Xfact, i know its not incredibly descriptive ( http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html ) but there on the page is the repo url for the vlc ppa
<jussi01> DrManhattan: Im not sure I can help you further, sorry. I hope some one can
<DrManhattan> jussi01, thanks for trying :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/d7583a9a6
<bondziorno>  h
 * jeffjeffdejeff needs to get his head together and concentrate
<psicobra> fiona_, can you paste bin it
<zoom> hi and happy new year. Just a little question: is it possible to open a program in a different desktop ?
<Xfact> airtonix: but i have to add some lines on software source....and i m little bit in doubt, cause last time for this same cause mistakenly i stopped all the update sources... :X
<Xfact> but I am trying
<Xfact> thanks :)
<soreau> zoom: It is possible to view it on another viewport, which are compiz workspaces
<fiona_> psicobra, Okay http://paste.ubuntu.com/349904/
<airtonix> Xfact, before you do, google "vlc ppa"
<soreau> zoom: More specifically, it is possible to have it open on another viewport
<airtonix> Xfact, also did you mention your version of ubuntu ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> airtonix: i've just downloaded a 9.04 disk - do you think it would make any difference if i booted into that rather than the ibex disk?
<Xfact> 8.04
<soreau> zoom: This is possible if you use compiz as your window manager
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, im not sure, but it would remove that as one of the factors no doubt.
<DrManhattan> I know its not a bad iso too, its the cdrom FROM ubuntu
<airtonix> zoom, by desktop you mean virtual desktop? (as in the ones you reach by holding ctrl alt left arrow )
<zoom> soreau, thx i'm using compiz, for exemple: i want to open firefox on workspace number four how can i do ?
<airtonix> !find devil
<ubottu> Found: codeville, devilspie, dict-devil, libdevil-dev, libdevil1c2 (and 1 others)
<airtonix> !info devilspie | zoom
<ubottu> zoom: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<airtonix> zoom, great howto on the ubuntu tutorials & tips section on ubuntu forums for devilspie.
<xrfang> anyone using gnomeshell? I follow the cheat sheet and called out the looking glass, but don't know how to quit the lg! quite frustrating.
<_raven_> Crashbit, do you know how to download videos in hq18 from a txt-file which contains file01, file02, file03 in every line?
<soreau> zoom: !ccsm>Window Management>Place Windows>Fixed Window Placement
<psicobra> fiona_, mac?
<fiona_> psicobra, Huh?
<airtonix> Xfact, this page might interest you also : https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<fiona_> psicobra, no PC/laptop
<Crashbit> _raven_: I don't know, sorry
<zoom> thx soreau and airtonix i will look for your solution
<converge> im using ubuntu 9.10 and is everything working fine, just the sound is not because it is poping up some noises time in time, some ideia how to fix it ?
<airtonix> zoom, devilspie is good for when you won't be using compiz (it also works while compiz is turned on )
<soreau> zoom: Note that compiz has nothing to do with devilspie and does not support it
<airtonix> soreau, positive about that ?
<soreau> airstrike: yes
<Xfact> thanks thanks thanks
<psicobra> fiona_, looks like it could be a power managment thing does this happen when the laptop tries to hibernate/sleep
<DrManhattan> well, this is lame. there's so many people reporting this issue online, im amazed there's no solution
<airtonix> Xfact, ppa is usually the first place you want to look for latest versions of software you cant get from normal repos.
<fiona_> no psicobra it is completely random and always when I am using it
<airtonix> jeffjeffdejeff, so it didn't work this time round (i assume you used the last command there on the page you linked me (its not in your pastebin))
<Xfact> how to add ppa in system?
<airtonix> Xfact, click the second green piece of text there on the page
<roland> bonjour à tous
<epinky> !fr | roland
<ubottu> roland: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Xfact> ohh...I have to add PPA source link in the third party software sources...is that correct?
<airtonix> Xfact, yes then you have to add the signing key too ("what is this" link next to it tells you how )
<_raven_> for youtube-videos miro gives me "file not found"... what could happen there?
<naranco> no sound in intrepid after suspend.. this used to work perfectly... any ideas?
<jeffjeffdejeff> airtonix: hi there. i'm a little unsure actually as to what i should use as the final command - do i do setup (hd1,0) (as per my find command) or do i do just setup (hd1)?
<indeathishallliv> :/
<indeathishallliv> anyone here?
<Xfact> wg
<Xfact> hat is the difference between 'dev' and 'deb-src'
<Xfact> I mean what is the difference between 'deb' and 'deb-src'?
<llutz> Xfact: src means source-code
<Possesion> anybody know anything about tethering a phone to ubuntu?
<legend2440> Xfact: deb i sthe package you need to install it   deb-src is the source files if you were going to compile it
<Yanick_> happy new year!
<jadakren> Xfact, the page you were sent to (the vlc ppa page ) describes the lines you need to paste into your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<Xfact> I have to add bothPPA deb and deb-src link in the software source?
<Possesion> meh this sucks
<jadakren> Xfact, as far as i am aware you only need the deb-src if you want to compile the packages your self... so not normally
<llutz> Xfact: deb-src only if you plan to build own packages
<Xfact> oops! i added both deb and deb-src link in software source...is that wrong?
<llutz> Xfact: won't harm
<Xfact> ok
<bobbie> duuuude.
<bobbie> happy new years
<bobbie> it's a happy year
<bobbie>  1010
<bobbie> kind of a bianary year
<bobbie>  2010
<bobbie> nm
<Myrtti> bobbie: do you have a ubuntu problem or a question?
<Maleko> does anyone here ever make parition out of free space on live partition?
<bobbie> no sorry Myrtti I just am a lonely looser
<Myrtti> !offtopic | bobbie, welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> bobbie, welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Maleko> well you could help me with my question instead
<Deviad> Hello
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me how to solve an audio issue with xvidcap?
<Deviad> I found no solution to the problem looking at the forum
<alabd_> humble use this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 to share internet , what should humble do without ipmasq app ?
<deviad> Hello
<deviad> Sorry I had to switch to another irc program
<deviad> so, does anyone know how to resolve the audio issue affecting xvdicap under 9.10
<deviad> ?
<deviad> Basically I hear just noice after recording... like scratches, or something like that
<deviad> it takes the audio from /dev/dsp
<deviad> I tried with padsp xvidcap and with aoss xvidcap
<kulight> any one managed to install the ppa 195 nvidia drivers?
<deviad> but I had no luck with those too
<deviad> kulight, I was willing to, but I can't find a guide I had where it was explained how to create a deb package out of those drivers
<Xfact> Openoffice is batter or Koffice?
<deviad> anyhow, you need to download your current kernel's sources
<deviad> and also another thing I can't recall right now, where there are the headers... I guess kernel headers
<kulight> there is a ppa with the driivers but the package wont install
<deviad> mmmm
<tonika> quit
<deviad> A long time ago you needed to download kernel-sources and something like kernel-headers
<Xfact> Openoffice is batter or Koffice suit (KDE)?
<deviad> then you had to run a few dpkg commands to create the deb package out of the nvidia installer
<deviad> you had to extract the contents of the installer to do this
<deviad> then you just typed those commands which created a module to add to the kernel
<deviad> this way whenever you wanted to undo what you did you just had to type apt-get remove name of the package
<kulight> i know this things but its not relevant to my current problem
<kulight> i get the error code i get
<deviad> OK, sorry. I can't help you then. I haven't been using Linux for 2 - 3 years
<Myrtti> Xfact: up to your own preferences
<deviad> It's everything I recall
<c3l> I need help getting ventrilo (2.1.4) to run properly. i can get it to run through wine, but not more...
<jadakren> deviad, who are you talking to ?
<deviad> to kulight
<lilyshu> hiredgoon, can i install gnome 2.28 on hardy?
<kulight> deviad ty any way
<jadakren> deviad, is good to prefix msgs with names for others.
<jadakren> kulight, you don't need ppa for nvidia drivers btw
<bazhang> kulight, which ppa? how did you add the repo, and what version of ubuntu are you on
<deviad> back to my problem, how can I solve this issue where basically I just hear something like scratches... I installed the aoss package but didn't help to solve the issue...
<deviad> I'm talking about xvidcap
<kulight> bazhang im on karmic 64 bit
<jadakren> deviad, can you mention sound card make and model, ubuntu version also .
<kulight> i know i dont have to but i wanted to try the new drivers
<deviad> I'm using a Macbook pro 4.1, karmic koala
<kulight> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-195' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-185'
<kulight> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-195_195.30-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<deviad> I can hear the sound from sound recorder using my integrated mic
<lilyshu> hiredgoon, can i install gnome 2.28 on ubuntu hardy?
<Xfact> ok I seen that for later versions of Ubuntu PPA providing many later versions of software...soif I add PPA link for later version of Ubuntu will it harm my system for version missmatch? (Like for Ubuntu 8.04,PPA of Ubuntu 9.04)
<bazhang> kulight, please pastebin any errors and tell me exactly how you added the ppa
<amelius> X is behaving as if Ctrl were held down; at first I reckoned I must've triggered some accessibility feature, but that would presumably time out after a few minutes at most, and nothing's changing; any pointers? plain 8.04.whateverthecurrentrevisionnumberisimtoolazytocheck
<lilyshu> hiredgoon, sorry i forget to untick nick completion :-)
<bazhang> Xfact, you dont want to mix versions.
<jadakren> Xfact, it may or may not harm your system , but the software definitly can't be garunteed to work...
<Xfact> I am trying to discover something new and batter but not as the rule... :)
<kulight> bazhang sorry for the spam i think i added the repository via apt line (the gui way)
<jadakren> kulight, where do you see information that nvidia 1.95 has a ppa ?
<kulight> jadakren https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<jadakren> kulight, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html (i only see 190.53 ... no 195 )
<jadakren> kulight, i don;t think that is a driver ppa
<deviad> I see lots of improvements though in this Ubuntu... I'm beginning to think about installing it on my desktop: q9550, 4 GB ram, 1 TB HD and gtx 295... sounds fun. :D
<kulight> jadakren it not a matter of thinking...
<bazhang> kulight, that is for mplayer
<jadakren> kulight, why does the offical nvidia page only have 190.53 then ?
<kulight> jadakren how should i know
<bazhang> kulight, those are not nvidia drivers
<jadakren> kulight, ah i see now.. beta drivers
<jadakren> bazhang, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=d686347b359ba2a6d16afe0066845c21&t=122606
<bqf> is there any reason for NOT using "do-release-upgrade -m desktop" for a 9.04->9.10 upgrade on a desktop system? (this is a very old computer, using the regular GUI for the upgrade slows it down by a few hours)
<kulight>                 nvidia-graphics-drivers-195
<jeffjeffdejeff> can't remember the name of who was helping me earlier, but i'm up and running again - so thank you!
<jadakren> kulight, offical unix driver page only shows stable releases (so beta drivers are'nt listed)
<jeffjeffdejeff> now to sort out this bloody windows :(
<bazhang> ah I see now
<jadakren> jeffjeffdejeff, good stuff.
<jadakren> bazhang, doesn;t help that the offical page doesn't mention they don't list beta drivers (or where to get them )
<Xfact> and the result is out: it saying 'Dependency is not satisfiable' :(
<ziroday> bqf: nope
<jadakren> Xfact, expected (and working as intended) don't mix repo version
<Xfact> anybody can tell me what is 'repo version'?
<Xfact> or i will search at google
<Xfact> ohh
<jadakren> Xfact, i mean do not mix repositories meant for different versions of ubuntu
<bqf> ziroday: ok, thanks. i already tried googling for possible downsides and couldn't find any, just wanted to make sure there wasn't something i was missing.
<ashley__> hey guys, im having some trouble installing wine
<bazhang> Xfact, repository is repo; 9.04 should be used only with 9.04 repos
<Xfact> ok
<ashley__> or rather, installing ies4linux
<mati> ok
<jadakren> Xfact, not unless the developer for the repositories has mentioned that the repository is for all versions (meaning the software is designed to work on all versions )
<mati> de
<mati> php de
<jadakren> ashley__, have you tried using winetricks ?
<Xfact> thanks , no I am feeling a little bit experienced in linux...
<Xfact> *now
<ashley__> i haven't, i'll try it and see if it helps jadakren
<ashley__> i'm getting "corrupted file: ie55sp2_9x.zip" when trying to install ies4linux
<jadakren> ashley__, http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<mati> jnht
<alabd_> humble use this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 to share internet , what should humble do without ipmasq app ? any opinion ?
<bazhang> mati, ??
<mati> ölögfötllözltz
<mati> öälhztäth
<mati> htöltl,ltlhzltzptzlotlhz
<anakinz_11> Napoleon__B: word up nigga
<llutz> !ics | alabd_
<ubottu> alabd_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jadakren> ashley__, (i haven't bothered installing internet exploerer (i find i get more reliable test results by using windows in a virtual machine))
<bazhang> anakinz_11, watch the language here. that is not appropriate
<alabd_> llutz: yeah hve seen it
<jadakren> ashley__, this page might also be useful for your investigations : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<ashley__> jadakren, i'm just trying to install it so i can use Microsoft Reader in wine
<jadakren> ashley__, are the ebooks only able to be read by that software ?
<ashley__> jadakren, yes they are .lit files
<anakinz_11> bazhang, I thought it was private when I typed : after the name.. :)
<jadakren> ashley__, actually i think there is either a convetor or a reader for lit files in linux
<ashley__> jadakren, oh ok. i will have a look
<jadakren> !info convlit | ashley__
<ubottu> ashley__: convlit (source: convlit): convert Microsoft Reader .LIT files to HTML. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-1 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 148 kB
<jadakren> ashley__, apparently open-office can open them too (means you can then save as a pdf )
<ashley__> jadakren, ah ok, thankyou. i will have a look at using open office if winetricks doesn't help install IE
<_raven_> has anyone experience in building linux-performance-clusters?
<jadakren> ashley__, i imagine there is something unique about the ebooks ( not just text ) maybe images too ?
<ashley__> jadakren, yes it has cover images
<jadakren> ashley__, i recommend the convlit package then (i think it extracts those images ) , you also have this thread as a reference : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49232
<ashley__> jadakren, thanks
<obaid> my ubuntu 9.10 doesnt sleep when i close lid of laptop (setting properly set to sleep when lid is closed)
<jadakren> obaid, have you looked on the ubuntuforums ( i remember reading several threads about this )
<obaid> ok
<obaid> i will go there
<jadakren> obaid, also : make sure your swap partition is at least 1.5 - 2 times larger than the amount of  physical ram you have
<obaid> physical ram 3 GB and swap is 4 GB
<obaid> but it was sleeping good untill in install kvm
<jadakren> obaid, ok try this : sudo /etc/init.d/kvm stop
<jadakren> obaid, then try sleeping
<kampret> sjs
<ashley__> i got IE installed and through it installed microsoft reader, but it crashes on startup
<jadakren> ashley__, have a look at the page for ie 5.5 on winehq
<obaid> doesnt sleep
<Administrador> Tired of niggers?
<Administrador> Would you love to kill barack obama
<hoho> lol
<airtonix> obaid, ( i personally feel that hibernate or sleep require a swap partition that is twice as large as your physical ram )
<mshindo> !ops Administrador trolling and being a wanker
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pkkm> how to redirect sound from Firefox to VLC Media Player?
<obaid> airstrike, it was sleeping well even when loads of application are running
<obaid> RAM 4, SWAP 3 , in Gbyte
<obaid> if i press FN+F4 it sleeps
<obaid> but closing lid wont make it sleep
<airtonix> obaid, ok
<obaid> now it slept ???
<obaid> strange
<obaid> i closed the lid and it slept
<airtonix> obaid, just to eliminate kvm from the problem try restarting kvm and see if it sleeps
<airtonix> obaid, sudo /etc/init.d/kvm restart
<al__> hello
<obaid> not KVM
<obaid> i started KVM back and closed lid and it slept
<al__> anyone know how to install   X11R6
<al__> ?
<al__> i have it but it have empty files
<obaid> anyhow, i will search around in google
<obaid> thanks for suggestions airtonix jadakren
<epinky> happy new year to all :)
<Leugim> l
<al__>  anyone know how to install   X11R6?
<krdk> u too
<Leugim> ubuntu ou debian?
<deviad> Is there any way to remove something like a weird noise that the computer keeps on making?
<al__> happy new year epinky
<al__> ubuntu
<lamas> Just a question: Why is Ubuntu's slogan "Usable for everyone" "You don't have to be a linux pro" ""It just works"" and then you get to the graphics driver installation...
<deviad> When it plays a system sound this weird background noise disappears, after some seconds it starts again
<deviad> I dunno what it is...
<brapjohn> Hey if anyone can tell me why the test sound works but no other sound will play, I would be most grateful :D.
<deviad> it's like a whistle...
<deviad> any idea?
<_raven_> who knows how to build a performance-cluster?
<arquebus> brapjohn- did you click the sound icon on your toolbar to see if the volume slider is turned up?
<brapjohn> arquebus- Yes I did :S and everything is turned up and unmuted
<llutz> _raven_: http://www.linuxhpc.org/
<jiraaya> i dont know the make or the model of my Ethernet card but would like to install a driver for it. the lspci gives the following op - realtek ... device 8119(rev 10). can anyone suggest a driver?
<trijntje> Hi all, when installing ubuntu-restricted-extra dpkg cannot resolve dl.sourceforge.net, what could cause this?
<bazhang> trijntje, that is for the msttcorefonts
<jonathan__> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<jonathan__> ciao
<jonathan__> !server
<trijntje> bazhang: yeah i saw that, but everytime I install something dpkg tries to resume installing those fonts and it drives me crazy
<bazhang> trijntje, let me see if there is a fix
<Villager3> Sallam
<bazhang> jonathan__, did you have an ubuntu support question
<Villager3> its very early for sleep
<trijntje> bazhang: I tried google but nothing usefull came up
<evergrenn> hello
<Villager3> hi evergreen
<evergrenn> good year all
<Villager3> to u2
<evergrenn> helo villager3
<Villager3> how r u gree n ?
<robert__> gruszek
<m4rk> hi! I seem to have problems playing sound from two apps at the same time. For example, sometimes if I am playing something on youtube from firefox, then rhythmbox can't play sound. And if I load skype, nothing can play sound. How do I fix this?
<Villager3> egreen u name plz ?
<Yanick_> m4rk, have you tried using PULSE?
<evergrenn> I do not understand
<grawity> !ot > Villager3
<ubottu> Villager3, please see my private message
<Villager3> whats you name dear ?
<Villager3> i don't know , how i can see private megs ?
<Yanick_> heh
<Yanick_> "My name is {hidden at user request}"
<Villager3> ok
<Villager3> green where r u ?
<Hajex> hi
<Yanick_> Villager3, eee.... this is not a cruising bar :)
<Villager3> ok
<MorphyNOR> I need a good mp3 player for ubuntu, NOT amarok or exaile
<Villager3> hello hajex
<Yanick_> MorphyNOR, Banshee will be the next official player (hint)
<precrack> juk
<Hajex> MorphyNOR : VLC is the best for everything as I think
<precrack> I use Juk and enjoy it :D
<m4rk> Yanick_, I have 9.10 - it said on this page that I don't need Pulse <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Troubleshooting%20Skype>
<MorphyNOR> Yanick_: okay
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/464422 trijntje this is the bug in question
<MorphyNOR> Hajex: I dont like it for music
<jiraaya> Hajex: rythembox . syncs with pods too
<Yanick_> m4rk, did you upgrade from an earlier version?
<bazhang> trijntje, I had the same issue during a fresh install of karmic and eventually the servers did not time out, the fix in the bug page is to remove the dns timeout
<precrack> Hey guys I have a usb wireless installed with proper drivers but can't find the interface
<trijntje> bazhang: thanks for the link, ill try the fix
<Hajex> jiraaya : ya .. but I dont like  rythembox , may be coz I don't understand it yet :P
<m4rk> Yanick_, an earlier version of what? My 9.10 was upgrade from a fresh install of 9.04. Skype is a fresh install
<deviad> Can anyone pls tell me why I get this message:
<deviad> The following packages have been kept back:
<deviad>   bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-50 libdns50 libisc50 libisccc50 libisccfg50
<deviad>   liblwres50 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<deviad>   sreadahead
<deviad> ?
<FloodBot1> deviad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deviad> I have installed propertary drivers for the wifi card and graphic card
<dnivra> I've been trying to restore my login screen to the default in karmic after changing it using the command "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" and I get the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. Guess it's because of the I/O error, I'm not able to change my login screen. Which file or directory is causing the problem?
<Yanick_> m4rk, I've had this issue with 9.04, and used PULSE then to resolve this issue. Now, I have 9.10 installed from scratch, don't need PULSE and everything works fine. I'm just saying that maybe you need it because your system did have 9.04 before.... I don't know
<deviad> If I open synaptics packet manager although I can run the updates... I'm worried to screw the propertary drivers though
<deviad> or that they are not available for the newer kernel... any help?
<dnivra> I hope somebody can help me out since I've like come 4 times in the past 6 hours at varying intervals hoping that some who wasn't there then is there now.
<Yanick_> deviad, which proprietary driver(s)?
<deviad> Yanick, nvidia and broadcom
<Villager3> ?
<Yanick_> deviad, did you install them using the Hardware driver panel or using custom install scripts?
<m4rk> Yanick_, hmmm...OK. I had pulse before and everything was fine, except I couldn't seem to get skype to play sound properly (it was very crackly, or wouldn't play at all)
<deviad> Yanick_, the proposed upgrade is from 2.6.31-14 to 2.6.31-16
<deviad> I used hardware driver panel
<jbee> hi. is there a possibility to start a guest session from a shell in a x-session without the applet?
<deviad> didn't want to screw up anything so I chosed that method
<Yanick_> deviad, then no worries
<deviad> ok
<deviad> oh, I installed also cryptsetup to encrypt my pendrive
<Yanick_> deviad, not familiar with it
<Hajex> my cam is not working in 9.10 .. I was using easycam for 8.04 but is there any alternative for 9.10?
<deviad> it uses something embed in the new kernels that allows encryption of pendrives
<Yanick_> deviad, but unless it is dependant on the kernel, you should not have any problem
<m4rk> Yanick_, thanks for the help. I might try installing pulse again. I have a big project to finish, and I don't really want to have to faff around with a fresh install of 9.10 before then
<deviad> OK, let's give this a shoot
<viilips> hi guys, can anyone help me with videocard drivers for my ubuntu 9.10?
<Yanick_> deviad, you can still reboot with the old kernel if it doesn't work with GRUB
<Hajex> viilips : ATI ?
<Yanick_> m4rk, no problem
<viilips> no, Intel. im very new to linux, so i'm getting troubles with upadting drivers
<viilips> *hajex
<viilips> i have intel mobile GMA 4500MHD videocard
<mhall119> viilips, what's wrong with your Intel drivers?
<dnivra> also just thought I'd add; just now I uninstalled the gnome-theme-extra package. and the theme's gone from the theme selection window but it's still my login screen's theme. How is that possible when I've uninstalled everything including the configuration files?
<Hajex> viilips : sorry I can'r help
<Yanick_> viilips, you need to go to System > Administration > Software sources and enable restricted packages
<viilips> mhall119, reason i want to update drivers is - flash games works very slow on ubuntu I just installed
<dnivra> gnome-themes-more package* not gnome-theme-extra package. sorry.
<viilips> *that I just installed (sorry my english)
<pa> hi
<pa> happy new year
<mhall119> viilips, have you rebooted since the install?
<pa> i have a question also : ) can i use a 2.6.32 kernel on ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron?
<pa> or is there possibility that something wont work cause the kernel is too new?
<brig> what is that command that will allow you to download a whole website via the command line again?
<viilips> mhall119, I have installed some programs, XChat for example, so I guess when i wrote the password, i got rooted?
<dnivra> brig: are you referring to wget?
 * iolo indo dá-lhe o primeiro cago do ano....
<mhall119> pa, yes and yes
<Yanick_> brig, wget
<pa> mhall119, you mean i can use it, but i will screw up something?
<mhall119> viilips, what?  no, you should be safe
<mhall119> pa, it's possible
<viilips> Yanick_, I just opened "software sources", where do i can enable restricted packages?
<mhall119> I wouldn't recommend installing a kernel not from the supported repositories
<mhall119> viilips, enable Universe and Multiverse
<viilips> mhall119, sorry, im not following you :o
<mhall119> viilips, I asked if you had rebooted, not been rooted
<mhall119> did you restart your computer
<Yanick_> viilips, on the first tab, check the "proprietary drivers for devices" and "Software restricted by copyright..."
<brig> thanks!
<viilips> mhall119, these fields is already checked ..
<Yanick_> viilips, then, in a terminal, type : "sudo apt-get update" (without quotes)
<lumis> lol, idiot
<Yanick_> viilips, then open the Hardware Drivers administrator panel and see if there's a driver in there you can use
<lumis> oops
<lumis> wrong window :
<lumis> :)
<viilips> Yanick_, i cant input my sudo password
<viilips> when im trying to type nothing shows up
<Yanick_> viilips, you won't see anything, but type it in anyway, then press enter
<viilips> and when im pressing the enter key, sudo says incorrect password
<viilips> Yanick_, ok it worked
<erkan> hello
<Xfact> If Ubuntu giving professional computing for free, then why people would but 'Red hat'?
<Yanick_> viilips, sudo do not show any feedback for security reasons
<rampageoberon> hello, on running the command "id" and "id mu_user" i get slightly different results (one group id still shows on the first command even though the group is deleted) Please help.
<trijntje> bazhang: that fix worked, thanks again
<erkan> I have need help
<erkan> :S
<mhall119> Xfact, for support
<morpheus> hi all
<Xfact> oh
<erkan> who are a supports?
<viilips> Yanick_, the hardware drivers window is empty
<dnivra> can someone help me out with gnome login screen; I uninstalled the theme but it's still applied to the login screen. What is actually wrong?
<morpheus> how to generate initrd 2.6.32.2 on 9.10?
<viilips> theres no drivers i could choose to install
<Yanick_> viilips, then you may not have a driver for your card (no hardware acceleration)
<mhall119> erkan, what help do you need?
<viilips> Yanick_ can i search for the driver somewhere else?
<mhall119> dnivra, what version of Ubuntu?
<morpheus> how to generate initrd 2.6.32.2 on 9.10?
<dnivra> mhall119, sorry forgot to mention that. I'm using karmic.
<mhall119> morpheus, mkinitramfs?
<morpheus> yes, thanks
<mhall119> dnivra, Karmic has a new GDM, which handles themes differently
<ChogyDan> dnivra: maybe try the gnome art manager?
<ChogyDan> nvm
<mhall119> viilips, Intel drivers are usually open sourced and available in the Linux kernel itself
<erkan> My computer is Compaq Presario CQ61-110ED notebook pc and my VideoCard is  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD. I have Ubuntu 9.10 in my laptop now. But a display for my laptop is black and I have connected a HDMI on the televison. Television work very good. But I want that my display for my laptop work. Where can I download a driver for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD? I can not still found :(
<viilips> mhall119, that means theres no way i can update them?
<dnivra> mhall119, you mean that the gnome login screen themes used in jaunty don't work in karmic right? yeah i learnt that. but this is a gtk2 theme I'm referring to. sorry for not mentioning that.
<Yanick_> viilips, do you have the intel packages installed ? dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mhall119> viilips, you can update it, but you probably have the latest available already
<viilips> Yanick_, do i have to write command you gave me in the terminal?
<ChogyDan> dnivra: I tried the command and I get the io errors, but it looks like I can still edit the gdm theme
<Yanick_> yes
<viilips> mhall119, could there be other reason why my ubuntu cant handle with flash games?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, precisely I got the same errors too. here's what I got. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/349851/. same I suppose?
<mhall119> viilips, reading google, it looks like maybe the intel drivers for that particular card are not so great
<erkan> Can someone help me?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, yeah how do I do that. I'd like the old login screen (or at least a better looking one than current).
<ChogyDan> dnivra: I get the last two errors, and then the window opens.  Your window doesnt open?
<mhall119> viilips, try this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011784
<Yanick_> viilips, you have a Toshiba?
<trijntje> !ask|erkan
<ubottu> erkan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<viilips> Yanick_, yes
<erkan> sorry ok ubottu
<viilips> yanick_, after typing command you gave me, terminal responed: ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel             2:2.9.0-1ubuntu2                           X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<dnivra> ChogyDan, the gdm window does open alright. thing is I select the correct theme after it opens using "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" and restart gdm. But well, it's still the old gtk2 theme!
<dnivra> ChogyDan, best part - the gtk2 theme used by gdm is no longer there in my system - i uninstalled it!
<erkan> brb
<axz> could someone please explain me this PulseAduio error? http://pastebin.com/m4c60c3db
<dnivra> ChogyDan, By gdm window I meant the theme select window(Appearance properties).
<erkan> biw
<Yanick_> viilips, not sure how I can help any further
<viilips> it means command you gave me doesnt work?
<viilips> *yanick_
<dnivra> ChogyDan, am again wrong - appearance preferences. sorry. but you should've figured it out by now.
<ChogyDan> dnivra: yeah, I don't really know.  It might be easier to just back up and reinstall
<mhall119> viilips, read the link I posted
<mhall119> changing from EXA to XAA might help you
<Yanick_> viilips, no, it means that you have the necessary packages installed, and everything should be detected, but mhall119 may be unto something
<dnivra> ChogyDan, sure? this is like the third time I'm doing this! Are you sure there's no other way?
<SickAnimations> wut
<ChogyDan> dnivra: what?  Im not sure at all.  But why spend so much time just trying to get back to the defaults?
<om26er> !y | SickAnimations
<ubottu> SickAnimations: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mhall119> or UXA, I switch my Intel card to use UXA and it was a huge performance boost
<viilips> yanick_ ok, thank you this far. I'll try ti understand something from link mhall119 gave me
<dnivra> ChogyDan, anyway I can find which is the file/dir causing the I/O errors? Logs or something somewhere exist?
<om26er> mhall119, did you try lucid?
<om26er> *karmic?
<erkan> ubottu: have you a busy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viilips> mhall119, how can i switch my intel card to use UXA?
<ChogyDan> dnivra: you may have better luck searching those errors on launchpad
<dnivra> ChogyDan, do you know the particular application at least that handles the login screen? maybe installing that will solve the problem?
 * om26er karmic provides far better intel graphics support
<ChogyDan> dnivra: from what I could see, there is no application anymore.  That's why you run that command
<mhall119> viilips, you'll have to edit your xorg.conf, google around for it
<dnivra> ChogyDan,  i meant like gdm is part of some package(sorry for the win terminology) right? perhaps I'll try reinstalling that package?
<erkan> om26er: ?
<dabbill> Any one know how to tunnel yahoo web cam? i can get yahoo IM to work with ssh tunneling but cant get the webcam part to work
<om26er> erkan, yes?
<ChogyDan> dnivra: yeah, it is gdm
<erkan> do you know how must I lost a problem -->
<erkan> My computer is Compaq Presario CQ61-110ED notebook pc and my VideoCard is  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD. I have Ubuntu 9.10 in my laptop now. But a display for my laptop is black and I have connected a HDMI on the televison. Television work very good. But I want that my display for my laptop work. Where can I download a driver for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD? I can not still found :(
<dnivra> ChogyDan, thanks. but will the config files get removed and re-created if I reinstall gdm?
<ChogyDan> dnivra: possibly: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm                 you may want dpkg --reconfigure gdm or something like that
<Guest734> Question: Anyone think they could help me try to get an old ES1869 ISA PNP sound card working under 8.10?
<erkan> om26er: ?
<dnivra> ChogyDan, thanks. will check it out.
<erkan> do you know that?
<om26er> erkan, what?
<erkan> can you help me?
<om26er> erkan, no
<Guest734> The card seems to be working. I can load the module for it and see it using "lspnp", but it's not recognized by the sound subsystem.
<mhall119> erkan, if nobody is answering, that means nobody knows the answer, sorry
<viilips> mhall119, i'm having trouble with understanding anything in link you gave me also googling for UXA and xorg.conf didnt make anything clear for me .. i thought ubuntu is user friendly operating system :(
<mhall119> viilips, it usually is
<Guest734> erkan - What was your question?
<Yanick_> :P   x11perf --aa10text   --->   20000000 trep @   0.0013 msec (761000.0/sec): Char in 80-char aa line (Charter 10)
<mhall119> viilips, but you're going off the "usual" path here
<natureshadow> g'morrow
<dnivra> ChogyDan, I've got a gdm-themes package installed. is it enough if I reinstall that? Any ideas on this?
<viilips> how is that? usually users doesnt have to update drivers themselves?
<viilips> *mhall119
<mhall119> no, they usually don't
<mhall119> drivers get updated by the system
<Yanick_> viilips, do you have MESA installed?
<bonhoffer> i am trying to hook up my NAS -- how can I find it's ip?
<mhall119> you're trying to tweak your driver for additional pereformance
<viilips> the only reason i want it do be done is i cant play flash games on my ubuntu :(
<bonhoffer> maybe using nmap?
<erkan> mhall119:  :(
<ChogyDan> dnivra: I suspect not.  I don't have that myself
<Guest734> bonhoffer - try "ifconfig"
<viilips> Yanick_, no, could it help in my situation?
<Yanick_> viilips, maybe....
<wookienz> when a nix terminal sessions sends a line feed, is it a reutnr, linefeed, carriage return?
<viilips> ill try to get MESA at ubuntu software center, thank you
<mhall119> wookienz, it's a newline, \n
<Yanick_> viilips, use Synaptic
<wookienz> mhall119: thnaks
<viilips> yanick_, where can i find synaptic?
<erkan> Guest734:
<mhall119> System->Administration->Synaptic
<Guest734> erkan - Yes?
<erkan> My computer is Compaq Presario CQ61-110ED notebook pc and my VideoCard is  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD. I have Ubuntu 9.10 in my laptop now. But a display for my laptop is black and I have connected a HDMI on the televison. Television work very good. But I want that my display for my laptop work. Where can I download a driver for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD? I can not still found :(
<Yanick_> System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<Yanick_> mhall119, heh
<mhall119> erkan, has it ever used the laptop's display?
<Yanick_> viilips, select libgl1-mesa-glx
<Guest734> erkan - The Intel GMA support is pretty good under 9.10. Not sure why it wouldn't be working.
<erkan> Do you understand my question, Guest734 ?
<mhall119> viilips, you can also try disabling desktop effects, that sometimes makes Flash run faster
<Guest734> erkan - You should have the appropriate driver already if you're using 9.10 -- it's not like Windows where you would need a separate driver download.
<mhall119> Guest734, it seems the 4500HD doesn't run so great
<Guest734> mhall119 - Oh. Didn't know that.
<Guest734> erkan -- Anyhow, if you're getting an image on your HDVI output, I'm guessing the card driver is OK. Something may be wrong with your config.
<viilips> yanick_, it seems the libgl1-mesa-glx is already installed
<Yanick_> viilips, weird
<viilips> yanick, the field is green where i can check them
<Guest734> erkan - If you reboot with the HDVI not connected, you just get a balck screen?
<Guest734> erkan - balck -> black
<viilips> yanick_, i can only mark it for reinstallation
<Yanick_> viilips, are you confortable with the shell?
<viilips> yanick_, the shell?
<Yanick_> viilips, terminal
<viilips> yanick_, kinda
<natureshadow> im trying to encode a dvd in some free format - I thought of OGM with Ogg Vorbis and Ogg Theora. I'm trying to do this with DVD::Rip, but it somehow only encodes the audio and drops the video
<madcat1990> I LOVE UBUNTU!  Just wanted to state that
<Witchy> xristo?
<Yanick_> viilips, press CTRL+ALT+F1 that will bring you into a console, log in with your user, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" (this will kill the graphic interface, and X-Chat....), then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" follow instructions, then "sudo reboot" to restart your system
<erkan> Question: Where can I download for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD for Ubuntu 9.10 version, 32-bits?
<mhall119> erkan, you should already have it
<viilips> Yanick_ thank you. i will try to do so
<dom__> hello
<Witchy> hello
<madcat1990> @dom_ hey
<erkan> hoezo noem je jezelf " dom"  ?
<erkan> :S
<madcat1990> hey guys, I need a little help with my microphone on ubuntu 9.10 D:
<Witchy> dom comes from domestic violence?
<dom__> no, why
<dom__> ?
<Witchy> what does it mean?
<erkan> Which display have you, mhall119 ?
<mhall119> document object model
<wookienz> just installed Koala....loving it. might finally blow away winblows.
<bazhang> Witchy, did you have an ubuntu support question
<mhall119> erkan, I have an intel GMA965
<madcat1990> I need help with my ubuntu D:
<dom__> hello
<dom__>  
<dom__>  
<dom__>  
<dom__>  
<FloodBot1> dom__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Witchy> wait this channel is only for that type of  things?
<erkan> and have you ubuntu 9.10?
<mhall119> Witchy, yes
<mhall119> erkan, yes
<Tm_T> Witchy: only for ubuntu support, yes
<bazhang> Witchy, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erkan> 32bits or 64bits?
<madcat1990> then, since this is for ubuntu support, can you guys help me with my microphone problem?
<mhall119> erkan, 32
<davide87> hi
<Witchy> so i should go? i do not have such a questions..
<bazhang> Witchy, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<benpro> Hello and Happy New Year \o/
<erkan> me too, i don't understand why is a display on my laptop still black? :(
<Tm_T> Witchy: no need to go, just no need to do chit chat here
<davide87> i have problem with dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu karmic
<mhall119> Witchy, you can stay, answer questions or just follow along
<davide87> how resume grub?
<nmvictor> join emacs
<mhall119> erkan, has it ever worked?
<erkan> no
<mhall119> erkan, how did you install it?
<erkan> I have connectod with a HDMI and I see to television for my laptop now
<Witchy> bye bye
<erkan> HDMI - televison , mhall119
<erkan> bye Witchy
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  give some more info eg internal mic , your chipset etc
<nmvictor> anyone know of how i can have an irc extension in emacs?
<perlsyntax> How do i install xchat theme on ubuntu 9.10?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Guest35344> Good day, Have a slight problem, I have a duel boot sys. Installed windows & when running Grub mistakenlt placed grub in windows somewhere .grub sees windows but when it opens only the word grub appears . any ideas?
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: I Have an internal mic on a laptop, using HDA Audio, using a Silicon Integrated Systems Azalia audio Controller (Got this from LSPCI), my microphone crackles a lot, I have googled, followed the tutorial on ubuntu forums, but it still does the crackly sound when I talk on skype or record
<nmvictor> anyone know of how i can have an irc extension in emacs?
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: need more info? =/
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to install theme for xchat on ubuntu??
<wowoto> nmvictor： eirc
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  no that maybe enough, give me some time here
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: Ok, I'll wait
<Guest35344> anyone know where grub is stored on a duel boot sys with windows & mbr on driveC:
<Guest35344> need to remove it
<madcat1990> @Guest35344 : /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<madcat1990> on your linux "/" Filesystem
<Guest35344> isnt there
<wowoto> nmvictor ERC
<Guest35344> inly boot ini
<erkan> Next question for me: how go I a 32 bits to a 36 bits for Ubuntu download?
<erkan> oeps
<erkan> sorry
<erkan> I mean
<bazhang> erkan, 32 to 64? full reinstall
<erkan> yes i mean bazhang
<erkan> ow okay
<erkan> thank you
<madcat1990> @Guest35344 : go to /boot/grub, do an LS and paste it on pastie.ubuntu.com
<erkan> I go now
<erkan> bye
<FloodBot1> erkan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erkan> sorry FloodBot1
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to install xchat theme?
<madcat1990> @Guest35344 : err.. make that paste.ubuntu.com x) sorry
<Guest35344> thanx shal give it a try
<wertwert1984> yhi how do i find out what is using /dev/adapter0/frontend0?
<Bestia[ITA]> good morning
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  what are your settings in   gstreamer-properties   and other options too
<llutz> wertwert1984: fuser
<Bondi> Is they a default username for the ubuntu cloud admin page? I am not getting no reply on the ubuntu server irc channel
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,   >terminal >gstreamer-properties
<kit_> I keep having to F11 to get my tool bar to show up
<sacarlson> has anyone  upgraded Virtualbox before?  is it plug and play or should I uninstall the old before I do this?
<suigeneris> sacarlson just do an apt-get install
<suigeneris> it's plug and play
<SickAnimations> sacarlson: Sorry to derail, but are you running Virtualbox on a powerful computer?
<Xfact> I want to install a .bin file...dragging it in terminal will install it?
<wertwert1984> so how do i find out what the numbers from fuser mean or what proses they are?
<klown> Xfact, were you able to fix your nvidia issue from yesterday?
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris:  well it's not in the repo but I have the deb file
<Xfact> klown: I am happy with my Ubuntu choosen nvidia driver...thanks for asking :)
<llutz> wertwert1984:  those are PIDs,  man fuser
<sacarlson> ﻿SickAnimations: I am running it on a dual core amd
<suigeneris> sacarlson www.virtualbox.org has the repo addresses
<Xfact> klown: no  i weren't
<kit_> Novice question - how can I get my toolbars to stay on top without having to F11?
<SickAnimations> sacarlson: There are debian reppos available if you want: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<altf2o> I've been browsing around but have yet to find an answer. anyone know of plans to have full disk encryption in ubuntu netbook remix?
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris: I already have the file for the deb.  I'm just woried if I should delete the original before the install
<Xfact> I want to install google earth (googleearthlinux.bin) dragged it down to terminal but it saying permission denied...even as root it denying....:(
<SickAnimations> sacarlson: Oh Ok. I've got a celeron M on a file server and I was thinking about trying virtualbox but I doubt it will run a virtualised system
<Yanick_> viilips, did it work?
<Xfact> what will happen with my education :(
<suigeneris> sacarlson deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free is the line to be put into sources.list and I've never updated it with .deb so I don't know
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  Time to learn some command line kung-fu i guess. :)
<sacarlson> ﻿SickAnimations: depends on what you want to virtualize.  you don't need much if you want to like vertualize DSL linux or small things
<mikobuntu> xfact; goto the permissions of ge and make it executabl
<ecart> como restaurar o sistema ubuntu?
<ecart> how to restore ubuntu system?
<Dr_Willis> ecart:  restore in what way?
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris:  so plug and play no delete needed?
<Xfact> mikobuntu: where is 'permissions'?
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris: last time it took me hours to fix a bad install from virtualbox
<suigeneris> sacarlson no delete needed I believe
<mikobuntu> right click the file
<mikobuntu> @xfact
<sacarlson> ﻿ suigeneris:  ok what don't kill me will only make me stronger so here it goes
<suigeneris> sacarlson just put the line I gave you in sources.list and do a apt-get install
<ecart> Dr_Willis to a date before the installation of some programs. As in windows for example.
<bazhang> !googleearth | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris: well I have the file that took 10 min to download so I'm going to take the deb install first
<Dr_Willis> ecart:  Ive never had that feature actually work in windows. theres no 'general' way to get  the whole linux system back to a state it was 4 days befor.. (for example)
<titanicheart> please help me friends. i have installed ubuntu 9.10 earlier with Windows XP..I used to get GRUB BOOT LOADER where I could select my desired Operating System. I have upgraded now to Windows Vista but the Boot Selection Menu is not there. What can be the possible Solution. Ubuntu 9.10 and Windows XP was installed on 250 Gb hard disk on dell studio 1535 laptop separately partioned as 125 + 125 gb for each. Windows Vista shows total hard disk space
<titanicheart> available as 125 GB. Please Help. I love ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> ecart:  what exactly is broken?
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris: oh and this is hardy Ubuntu 8.04
<Xfact> bazhand: I know it's giving 'googleearthlinux.bin' file and I already downloaded it, but terminal not giving me permission to install it :(
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  there are some repos that have google earth in them.
<Yanick_> titanicheart, Windows overwrites the GRUB loader (embrace an expand :P) so you have to re-install grub from a live CD
<mikobuntu> Xfact,  did you get to permissions
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  there was no need to download the .bin by hand.
<Yanick_> titanicheart, Google that for more details
<titanicheart> Yanick...can I get my previous UBUNTU 9.10 Back?
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  You can 'sh ./googleearth.bin' and run it - perhaps..
<Xfact> mikobuntu: sorry...i didn't understand your command totally I am in very beginner level in linux world :(
<Yanick_> titanicheart, unless you deleted the Ubuntu filesystem, yes
<[]WACE[]> Hi all, Happy New Year! Can anyone help me with Grub2?
<titanicheart> I did not deleted ubuntu filesystem
<Craig`> is a tgz file the same as a tar.gz?
<titanicheart> i need to run ubuntu 9.10 + vista side by side
<Yanick_> titanicheart, then you only need to re-install GRUB, not Ubuntu
<ecart> Dr_Willis apparently nothing
<titanicheart> Yanick_, how to re-install Grub? I have the CD...Will I be able to boot Vista After that?
<Yanick_> titanicheart, as a side note, ALWAYS install Windows first, then Linux
<mikobuntu> xfact; select the .bin file, then do right click with mouse
<Xfact> but last time it it accepting bin file in same way
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  the medibuntu repositories - contain googleearth as a package you can install.
<titanicheart> Yanick_, I ll remember that, but what Can Be done Now
<Xfact> mikobuntu:then....
<Yanick_> titanicheart, Google "restore GRUB after installing Windows"
<bazhang> Xfact, check out medibuntu.org for the .deb
<Dr_Willis> !grub | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ecart> just a minute
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, heh I'll remember that line :)
<Dr_Willis> Its odd the google repos.. dont have google earth.. but medibuntu repos do.
<Xfact> I love .deb packages, very easy and automatic!
<titanicheart> ubottu is so intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viilips> Yanick_, sorry for delay'ed answer, it didnt, when i wrote the first command, ubuntu replyed that i have to write a different command .. i didnt rewrite what the os replyd .. should i do it again and rewrite answer this time?
<mikobuntu> xfact ; a menu will open and goto properties >permissions and click in the box "allow to run as program" or something to that effect
<Yanick_> viilips, oh, yeah, they changed that :) it's "sudo stop gdm" I think
<potato> hi all
<Yanick_> viilips, "gdm" being Gnome Display Manager
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  'sudo service gdm stop'
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, heh
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, I always do "sudo /etc/init.d/gmd stop" and it never complained :)
<viilips> yanick_, should i try it again with "sudo stop gdm" ? the rest stays the same?
<Xfact> finally permission granted!
<Xfact> Thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  it will start complaing soon. dont use init.d any more use the service command.
<dath> how do i restart empathy (i installed a protocol plugin)
<Yanick_> viilips, "sudo service gdm stop"
<Xfact> very kind of you :D
<mikobuntu> xfact; np
<Yanick_> Dr_Willis, I'll remember that
<Xfact> mikobuntu: your process was right
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  you may as well enable medibuntu soon.  theres stuff there you proberly want :)
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : Will post it on paste.ubuntu.com, hang on
<mikobuntu> Dr_Willis,  i agree
<Craig`> how do you guys get to know your way around the command line? remember commands etc? just constantly typing them, or do you advise a reference?
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  there was a dozen ways to 'run' that  .bin :)  You just had to follow one of them. :)
<nmvictor_> how do i regain my nick if another user is using it?
<viilips> yanick, once i pressed crtl+alt+f1, i cant go back in regular mode?
<[]WACE[]> Ran updates on Ubuntu 9.10 - then got the Grub2 prompt. Windows performed a scandisk. Tried some commands I found, but I didn't get the location correct as I installed Ubuntu as an App inside Windows XP.
<donvito-> how to upgrade distro
<Xfact> Dr_Willies: yes...you also right...thanks
<Dr_Willis> Craig`:  you eventually learn them of course.. and yes there are guides/docs/tutorials aoo over the internetl
<dath> how do i restart empathy? (installed a protocol plugin)
<donvito-> how to upgrade distro
<Craig`> it's just I'm a command noob (I know a few), but everyone else seems to know loads :3
<Dr_Willis> viilips:  alt-ctrl-f7 to get back to the X desktop (or gry F8 F9 F10 and so on)
<Dr_Willis> Craig`:  like anything else.. You learn and rember what you actuially use
<mhall119> dath, just quit and re-open it
<i00nsu> hellp guys
<donvito-> how to upgrade distro
<donvito-> how to upgrade distro
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | donvito-
<ubottu> donvito-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<viilips> ok, thank you dr_willis
<i00nsu> I was trying to install bastille using apt-get and at the end give me and error in line 9566 from psad package. now I can't apt-get anything. How do I remove this problem?
<Dr_Willis> bastille - theres somthing ive not heard about in a LONG LONG time.
<Dr_Willis> !info bastille
<ubottu> bastille (source: bastille): Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.9-12 (karmic), package size 452 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<mikobuntu> Dr_Willis,  you are probably the person to ask, i have forgotten my irc password, although obviously im using it now..i just want it to try a few other irc clients...is there anyway of finding it on my box?
<Dr_Willis> mikobuntu:  you mean your nickserv password?  I think you can ask in #freenode and they will email it to your email add. you regiesterd with
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : http://paste.ubuntu.com/349967/ here
<Xfact> can anybody tell me...where is the 'terminal' located?
<mikobuntu> Dr_Willis,  thanks
<madcat1990> @xfact Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  theres icons in the menus to launch gnome-terminal, or type alt-f2 'gnome-terminal'
<russ5811> happy new year all!
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i alwasy drag the terminal icon to the panel :)
<Xfact> No No No...
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  ask a clearer question then I guess.
<russ5811> can anyone help me share files/folders between a win 7 machine and my 3 other ubuntu 9.10 machines?
<i00nsu> Dr_Willis: I got E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<i00nsu> how to solve this?
<Xfact> not that....actually I want to add terminal program in the 'open with' section of '.bin' files...so its asking for castome commands of terminal application...where is it?
<i00nsu> is something about psad package
<Dr_Willis> i00nsu:  no idea on that - You really SURE you want to be using that 'bastille' thing? it locks things down so tight its scary.
<Xfact> Xafact: I think I should use paste bin now...
<jarray52> My Ubuntu 9.10(upgraded from 9.04) install hard freezes every time I insert a USB drive. Recently, I upgraded my bios and cleared the CMOS. Prior to the bios update, the USB flash drive worked. Any suggestions? Could this be caused by an IRQ conflict?
<i00nsu> Dr_Willis: what tool is bastille like?
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris:  ends up it forced me to uninstall my original vbox before it could install.  it instructed me to manualy erase the /etc/vbox files also
<Kamokow> How can I watch DVD's on ubuntu?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  as i can see from your default input pulsesrc is disabled, try the 3 other options and test each 1 until you get mic input
<Dr_Willis> i00nsu:  bastille tweaks/changes DOZENS of system settings last i played with it - to very very very lock down your system.
<usr13> !samba > russ5811
<Dr_Willis> i00nsu:  if you dont know exactly what bastille does.. then you proberly dont want to be messing with it.
<ubottu> russ5811, please see my private message
<madcat1990> @Mikobuntu : But I *CAN* record, problem is crackly sound
<Dr_Willis> i00nsu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BastilleLinux
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  1 of the unknown options may give more direct input tho
<i00nsu> Dr_Willis: I know what bastille is.. the point right now, is about everty package I try to install, show me that error. I want to solve that just that :)
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris:  looks like the install after delete went ok but I don't see the aplication in the drop down menu anymore
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : Will try it then, brb with results
<Dr_Willis> i00nsu:  No idea on that.   theres the apt-get -f (or was it -F) option that might fix things up.
<jarray52> Kamokow: try typing this at the command prompt. sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<i00nsu> nop
<Dr_Willis> i00nsu:  theres also some various apt-get guides to help trouble shoot common breakage issues
<viilips> Yanick_ are you here?
<jarray52> Kamokow: There is probably a better way to do it though.
<Yanick_> viilips, yeah
<jarray52> Kamokow: Someone else may have a better suggestion.
<Yanick_> viilips, did you manage to stop gdm and reconfigure your xserver?
<i00nsu> ok, i thought was something easy.. ok i will read about thanks
<Kamokow> jarray52: Ok, thanks, Ill try that :), i just dont really want to go through the trouble of finding my old dvd player
<viilips> the gdm stop comand seemed right one. but i got no answer for second comand
<usr13> !dvd > Kamokow
<ubottu> Kamokow, please see my private message
<Yanick_> viilips, strange
<Kamokow> thanks usr13
<viilips> i wrote it as you told me "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<madcat1990> @Mikobuntu : Only the middle one works, but the sound is still crackly, if it helps it says : "pulsesrc device="alsa_input.pci-000"
<viilips> *yanick_
<usr13> Kamokow: mplayer //dvd
<Kamokow> Ok, thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿suigeneris: what do you run to bring up Virtualbox?  without the menu drop down present?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  you may have to edit a pulseaudio file..hold on to i look it up
<Yanick_> viilips, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xorg
<usr13> Kamokow: mplayer ://dvd
<i00nsu> ;9
<plitter> when i make a change in alsamixer and restart the settings that i changed are back to the start again.... someone know how to make my settings stick?
<dath> how do i start a phone call in empathy with sip?
<Xfact> here is my question..where is terminal lives? http://paste.ubuntu.com/349971/ plz check
<Kamokow> Ok, i think I got the DVD's working. Thanks for the help everyone.
<mhall119> dath, I think ekiga is for sip
<hikenboot> hello i have managed to get an encrypted swap and encrypted tmp folder by using the installer however i have checked lsmod and see no kernel modules for encryption. Can anyone explain this I would like to take inventory of what was done with the installer so i can do this manually ( which i was unsuccessful with )
<bazhang> Xfact, you dont want to reference terminal to open .bin files with.
<_raven_> !evolution
<_raven_> !raven evolution
<mhall119> hikenboot, using ecryptfs?
<bazhang> _raven_, please /msg ubottu
<_raven_> is there a channel for evolution?
<_raven_> ok tnx
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  a .bin is just a generic extension. basically meaning 'you need to run this installer'  Its best to run them by hand from the terminal. You never know if one is goign to have a CLI only installer interface, or a gui, or whate exactluy it will do.
<viilips> Yanick_, thank you for your time, i'll try ti see can i gan any help at the site you gave me
<aeon-ltd> Xfact: just add '/usr/bin/gnome-terminal' -e as a open with program
<bazhang> _raven_, /msg alis list *evolution*
<hikenboot> mhall119, whatever the installer is using apparently its not the same as I was using I use random key for swap and a key for temp
<Yanick_> viilips, no problem. Good luck!
<_raven_> bazhang, ok tnx
<plitter> dath: just start new conversation choose the sip provider and call
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  and in fact there are .bin files that are NOT executable/installers. Its a very generic extension that means very little.
<_raven_> no chan....
<mhall119> .bin usually just means it's a binary file
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  pastebin  gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Xfact> that means I don't need to do it...right...?
<Xfact> okey
<aeon-ltd> _raven_: whats your problem with evolution?
 * Dr_Willis thins people that use .bin fir an extension need tobe slapped..
<mhall119> _raven_, the evolution channel is probably on the gnome irc servers, not freenode
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  theres no point in assoicating .bin with anything
<jarray52> My Ubuntu 9.10(upgraded from 9.04) install hard freezes every time I insert a USB drive. Recently, I upgraded my bios and cleared the CMOS. Prior to the bios update, the USB flash drive worked. Any suggestions? Could this be caused by an IRQ conflict?
<Xfact> ok i mean it...thanks
<elad`> I keep being offered "STARTKEYLOGGER" by DCC. How do I automatically ignore this? I'm using xchat-gnome, or gnome-xchat.
<hikenboot> mhall119, I am not using a random key for tmp because I found that certain parts of gnome are not properly regenerated on boot and it causes gnome errors on boot if the tmp folder is deleted
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : http://paste.ubuntu.com/349974/
<_raven_> aeon-ltd, mhall119 Evolution again loads mails which are already downloaded again and again and so on. why - do i really need to delete the config-folders every time?
<mhall119> hikenboot, sorry, I'm not well verse in drive or directory encryption
<mhall119> _raven_, what protocol?
<_raven_> mhall119, pop3
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ Xfact you should have a read of this
<mhall119> do you have it leaving messages on the server?
<hikenboot> I think i should definately report it as a bug with gnome and tmp since that shouldnt happen
<nizzan01> jarray52,  it is the irq servicing of i/o in general that I experience myself has been faulty since 6.10
<petur> hi
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  ok , i think if you change your default-fragments and default-fragment-size-msec  will helpyou will have to use sudo for this obviously
<petur> How can i enable "normal gnome" in Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<Xfact> thanks for link...but I guess i am not a good reader...lol thanks i'll figure it out :)
<_raven_> mhall119, no they should be deletet after downloading and this worked until yet - this error started as evolution again created hundreds of INBOX(hex) folders
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : I already did, followed the tutorial on the forums, and it made no difference
<nizzan01> jarray52, i experience those frozen events when dealing with wifi
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  oh no
<jarray52> nizzan01: Thanks. Do you know how to obtain irq information inside Ubuntu?
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : 8 | 10 makes the sound not work, 6 | 20 makes it still crackle, etc..
<mikobuntu> madcat; did you reboot after the changes to the file?
<nizzan01> jarray52, no i do not, its so low level, irq servicing
<mikobuntu> or log out/in
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : yes I logged in and out
<madcat1990> mikobuntu : Because it was the only way of restarting pulse
<jarray52> nizzan01: Do you know how to change boot parameters in Ubuntu 9.10?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  i do think this is the solution tho, just getting the right maths here
<nizzan01> jarray52, i do not have 9.10 yet, but which parameter do you think you'd like to change in grub?
<zamba> i have two identical hard drives.. and i want to set up a software raid-1 device for these two disks.. i've partitioned both disks with partition type raid autodetect.. what do i do now?
<zamba> something with mdadm, right?
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : Then what values do you recommend?
<plitter> when i make a change in alsamixer and restart the settings that i changed are back to the start again.... someone know how to make my settings stick?
<Guest58833> How can i enable "normal gnome" in Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<mikobuntu> hold on 1 min @ madcat
<jarray52> nizzan01: noapic, pci=routeirq, pci=noapic, acpi=off
<Xfact> ok in system monitor a process 'x session manager' always runs...is that a critical process and killing that process will do someting wrong?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  it is recommended on the forums 5  and 25
<jarray52> Xfact: Yes
<Xfact> oops!
<mhall119> Xfact, it's your GUI session
<nizzan01> jarray52, i believe just like the way you typed it, append it prior to the --    also grub lines used to have maximum chars, so am not sure if the new can handle long grub options
<Xfact> ooh...then not that harmful
<akos_> Hello! I have just installed 9.10, but I have been having this issue beforehand. When my computer boots (it's set to automatically log in, i don't want no password to be asked for), it asks for my account password to access the default keyring which is needed to connect to my wifi network... Can't access to the default keyring be granted by default to the network manager?
<jarray52> nizzan01: I can't figure out where to type it.
<ChogyDan> akos_: put in a blank password
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : and what if this doesn't solve the problem? Is there a way to change the sound samples? It may be the problem <<... It sounds as if it is being recorded at a different sample rate as the output one
<mhall119> akos_, you should be able to have it remember the password, so you only need to enter it the first time
<Peteris> Hi, how can I remove xubuntu (xfce) from my ubuntu installation?
<jarray52> nizzan01: There is no /boot/grub/menu.lst in Ubuntu 9.10
<mhall119> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<nizzan01> jarray52, on the kernel  line, make sure those appears before --
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  yeah ,actually that may be part of the prob...hold on to i rem how to change sample rate/quality
<Peteris> mhall119: didn't work
<mhall119> sudo apt-get autoremove
<akos_> ChogyDan, mhall119, i have to enter it on every reboot... where can I change settings for the keyring, to try what chogydan said?
<coz_> akos_, I believe there is a way to stop that
<nizzan01> jarray52, it has an equivalent.. hang on..
<_raven_> mhall119, ?
<Peteris> mhall119: what's that?
<mobius2> greetins
<mhall119> Peteris, xubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<nizzan01> info menu.lst
<ChogyDan> akos_: Apps > Access> Passwords...
<mhall119> meaning it only serves to install dependencies
<coz_> akos_, by deleting the keyring, ~/.gnome2/keyrings, restarting, and entering a blank keyring password next time you save a password.
<nizzan01> !info menu.lst
<ubottu> Package menu.lst does not exist in karmic
<Xfact> but my Nvidia installer saying:  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Xfact>          installing. " how it possible?
<coz_> akos_,  or look here   http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<mhall119> autoremove should remove packages that were only installed as dependencies of a package that has alredy been removed
<mobius2> does anyone know the entry syntax for checking the weather in fort collins colorado  from the terminal in 'weather-util'?
<ChogyDan> akos_: then right click, and change password
<mobius2> I can get Denver
<akos_> ChogyDan, ah got it... it was in systems -> preferences -> keyrings last time i checked :)
<nizzan01> jarray52, someone here will let us know what 9.10 uses instead of menu.lst
<Peteris> mhall119: ah, OK, thanks, I'll try that out
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  i see you are using speex-float-10    that may be too high of a quality for your chipset
<mhall119> mobius2, did you man weather-util?
<coz_> akos_,  here is another article about that    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484918
<ChogyDan> akos_: no, what I just said actually.  That one does something different
<mobius2> yes
<mobius2> mhall thats correct
<nizzan01> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<akamurdera> .
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: changing it to float-1 or lower doesn't make a difference...
<mhall119> mobius2, sorry then, I've never used it
<vadi2> What's the safest way to kill a stuck Synaptic?
<ChogyDan> akos_: it actually took me a long time to figure out there were two password things!  very confusing...
<akos_> hmm
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome Peteris
<akos_> let me reboot
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  pulseaudio --dump-resample-methods
<mobius2> top > kill job id
<akos_> ChogyDan, thanks for your help, let me reboot and check what happens :)
<coz_> ChogyDan,  did see you  talking with him
<bazhang> Peteris, check the section about removing xubuntu (assuming this is karmic)
<jarray52> nizzan01: What is the kernel line?
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : I tried speex-fixed-1 too
<Xfact> But my NVIDIA installer saying:  "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing." is it talking about 'X session manager" or how it's possible to deactivate it?
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : Should I put auto?
<nizzan01> jarray52, thats what used to be a line within menu.lst
<coz_> Xfact,  what are you trying to do?
<ChogyDan> coz_: np
<_raven_> mhall119, you're there?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  you will probably need linear or something
<Xfact> just installing
<Peteris> bazhang: thanks
<Hajex> is there any GIS software  work in ubuntu like ArcGIS?
<coz_> Xfact,  just installing what?
<Xfact> nvidia driver latest version
<bazhang> Xfact, how are you trying to install those drivers?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  do my above command to we see the options
<coz_> Xfact,  are you installing the nvidia driver manually?
<jarray52> nizzan01: Thanks. Do you know if ethernet also uses IRQ signalling of the kernel?
<mhall119> _raven_, on and off, yeah
<Xfact> just dragging the 'run file on terminal and after that terminal doing itself automatically....
<coz_> Xfact, please type the first 3 letters of someones nick that you are talking with then hit the tab button to complete it so it alerts that person
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/349980/
<coz_> Xfact,  that wont work
 * papul|reading wishes everybody a happy new year
<NamVet> Plz help w/ Ubuntu 9.10 I can't access my folders in "PLACES"; I can click on Places & see them but when I cl on: ie Documents the timer spins & stops but no joy. Also, in Terminal I can see my original Desktop icons but they are not on the Desktop I have now. This all started at the same time. Started w/ trying to install Adobe Flashplayer w/ help from a page I found on Ubuntu Forums.
<coz_> Xfact,  get a pencil and paper
<nizzan01> jarray52, all i/o does   from wifi to cdrom drive to usb to bluetooth
<_raven_> mhall119, did you get my description about the evolution problem?
<bazhang> Xfact, that is not the supported method, you need to install from the package manager
<CUALL> ‘how can I change my nickneme？
<coz_> Xfact, first thing to do is    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mikobuntu> madcat; try src-sinc-medium-quality
<llutz> CUALL: /nick newnick
<madcat1990> @CUALL : /nick <nicknamehere>
<ChogyDan> coz_: on that post, the last comment gives the same instructions I figured out.  So it must have changed for karmic
<CUALL> llutz: thx
<mhall119> _raven_, yes, do you have pop3 set to leave messages on the server?
<nizzan01> jarray52, but it is low level, you may want to look at hal and udev on how they handle these
<coz_> ChogyDan,  ok  thanks
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: brb then
<mikobuntu> ok
<_raven_> mhall119, no they should be deletet after downloading and this worked until yet - this error started as evolution again created hundreds of INBOX(hex) folders
<coz_> Xfact,  also use my nick if you want to talk to me  it is   coz_
<Xfact> bazhang: yes I know...but Hardy only supports 169.o2 of Nvidia that's too old, I've got the latest version from nvidia's website and trying to install it ...
<mhall119> _raven_, that's odd, I've had my share of problems with Evolution, but never that
<spunk> Hello, I've installed the recommended nVidia proprietary drivers in 9.10. But all colors are wrong. Any ideas?
<jarray52> nizzan01: Is there documentation for hal and udev somewhere?
<coz_> Xfact,  your approach will not work
<coz_> Xfact,   please   first thing is to   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<coz_> Xfact,  let me know when that is installed
<mhall119> _raven_, do you have a webmail interface you can use to access the pop3 account?
<sacarlson> OK I got my my Virtualbox upgraded but at the cost of a completed removal of the old package and delete or moved the files in my /home/user/.Virtual  directory before I could get it to run.  oh and had to reboot to get the application drop down to return.  now it works but have to reinstall all the systems.  But cool it works !!!
<nizzan01> jarray52, there is, am not using my regular puter here.. so let me see if i can google for one
<_raven_> mhall119, yes but shall i every mail i get delete manually??
<akos_> ChogyDan, hmm that didn't work, nothing happened... also when I try changing the password, it asks for the old password... I can enter ANYTHING there, it doesn't say that it's incorrect...
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : That only made it worse D:
<hikenboot> other distributions like redhat /debian have ways of duplicating an install with partitions setup and installed packages and configs so you can dup a system..how is this done with ubuntu?
<Xfact> coz_: again those codes.... :(  ok fine... first easy programs then I will come back to this 'nvidia' thing....
<mhall119> _raven_, just check the webmail to see if the messages you downloed in evolution are still on the server
<_raven_> mhall119, yes they are
<ChogyDan> akos_: then maybe try the directions in that blog post
<coz_> Xfact,  ok I am not sure what you mean.... which codes?
<mhall119> _raven_, that's very strange...
<nizzan01> jarray52, here is one on udev    http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3635686
<Xfact> coz_: those 'sudo' get apt...' stuffs... confusing....
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  oh nooo  , but at least we can see that the resample method has an effect on your mic, perhaps go through them all until it sounds best
<akos_> ChogyDan, hmm ok... it's wierd though.. and there is a "login" keyring why doesn't network manager store it's key there?.... this is beyond me...
<mhall119> _raven_, did you install any new plugins for evolution or anything?
<coz_> Xfact,  oh ok   open a terminal
<_raven_> mhall119, am i the only one who feels like running windows - soon i'll have more problems to solve than i can spend time in working on any senseful thing
<ChogyDan> akos_: oh yeah, are you doing it to the "default" keyring?
<Xfact> coz_: then>?
<coz_> Xfact,    in that terminal type      sudo  apt-get install build-essential
<_raven_> mhall119, no i did not
<akos_> ChogyDan, yeah... that's what it wants to unlock
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : hmm.. ok then, I'll be back with my results, Im gonna try from the lowest to highest, if it works, I'll keep you posted.
<akos_> ChogyDan, to get the pass for the wifi
<mhall119> _raven_, are you new to Ubuntu?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  thanks
<jarray52> nizzan01: I can Google the other one myself. I truly appreciate the help. You helped me sort out a few things that I was confused about.
<ChogyDan> akos_: so, when you entered a blank password, it doesnt give a warning about unsafe storage?
<Xfact> coz_: something happening on my terminal....:-/
<mhall119> _raven_, have you rebooted your machine since this started happening?
<coz_> Xfact,   it should be happening yes :)
<_raven_> mhall119, no
<nizzan01> jarray52, am glad im able to point out lil things
<akos_> ChogyDan, if i enter a blank pass, it gives the warning, but if I enter a wrong password as the old password, it doesn't really care about it
<coz_> Xfact, tell when that is done
<jarray52> nizzan01: The lil things add up.
<mhall119> _raven_, from the CLI, run: evolution --force-shutdown
<_raven_> mhall119, no i am not new, no, reboot does not solve the problem
<jarray52> nizzan01: Did you ever fix your wireless problem?
<mhall119> oh, you have rebooted, nevermind
<ChogyDan> akos_: yeah, I dunno.  I entered a blank password, and the next time I logged in it worked
<ashley__> hey guys, i'm trying to install skype from a .deb file
<mhall119> _raven_, you said you deleted configs, which ones?
<ashley__> but i'm getting "dpkg: error processing skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb (--install):
<ashley__>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/bin/skype')
<ashley__> "
<nizzan01> jarray52, yes, i stopped fiddling with wifi while it attempts to auto connect to AP
<Xfact> coz_: can you at least give me a hint...whats actually going on there?
<mhall119> ashley__, are you running Ubuntu 8.10?
<_raven_> mhall119, everything - that was the "solution" the last time this happened
<Xfact> O:-)
<ashley__> 9.10
<josvuk> hi happy 2010,
<coz_> Xfact,  it is installing build-essential and all dependencies for you to be able to install the official nvidia driver you downloaded
<ashley__> mhall119, it said 8.10+ on the downloader, I figured it to mean 8.10 and later
<mhall119> _raven_, how long did that solution last?
<mhall119> ashley__, oh, ok
<Xfact> coz_: I think it's done....
<LucidPerry> Can anyone tell me what the GNOME theme is called that makes the window borders black (but everything else remains a light color)? It's preinstalled on Ubuntu (I have LinuxMint, and forget what it's called).
<coz_> Xfact,   ok
<_raven_> mhall119, few weeks - force-shutdown does not help too
<spunk> Hello, I've installed the recommended nVidia proprietary drivers in 9.10. But all colors are wrong. I'm using DVI. Any ideas?
<coz_> Xfact,  now have you completely updated the system?
<josvuk> does sun-java6-jre runs on powerpc? I can't get it insalled with apt-get
<ashley__> mhall119, i could be wrong though, i don't think there's a specific release for 9.10
<mhall119> _raven_, you can try deleting just the index files, and letting evolution re-build those
<Xfact> coz_: yes
<mhall119> mine gt corrupt every few months or so
<coz_> Xfact,  ok so you already did   sudo apt-get
<coz_> damn
<_raven_> mhall119, how?
<peturrrr> Hi, im going to install Ubuntu on a laptop. Should i go with Ubuntu 9.10 or UNR 9.10 ????
<coz_> Xfact,  so you already did sudo apt-get update  and after that is done    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mhall119> _raven_, in ~/.evolution/mail/local/
<Xfact> coz_: yes, so
<coz_> Xfact,  you did both update and upgrade?
<mhall119> _raven_, delete the .ibex.index files
<ashley__> has anyone installed skype on ubuntu 9.10?
<SwedeMike> ashley__: yes.
<coz_> Xfact, these are important steps to accomplush "first" before attemtping to manually install the nvidia driver
<Xfact> ocoz_: ok ok
<coz_> Xfact,   so in that terminal   type    sudo apt-get update
<_raven_> mhall119, ok i'll do it soon but by the way - is there a tool which can export every single mail into txt/eml files with filename date-from/to-subject?
<evandrox> alguem que tecle em portugues?
<coz_> Xfact,  then  when that is finished  type    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> Xfact,  let me know when that is all f inished
<bazhang> !pt | evandrox
<ubottu> evandrox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Xfact> coz_: remember, I already have a nvidia driver installed,...I am just trying to update it privately...
<mhall119> _raven_, I don't know of any, but it probably wouldn't be hard to make
<zamba> i'm having problems getting my locale set up correctly..
<zamba> oh.. nevermind.. i'm running debian :)
<coz_> Xfact,   not going to happen that way... if you used   system/administration/hardware driver  you cannot install the one you downloaded  with that one installed
<coz_> Xfact,  so you would have to go to system/administration/hardware drivers and disable that driver
<mhall119> _raven_, evolution stores email in plain-text mbox format
<Xfact> Coz_: ok what I should do...first disabling the driver or first upgrading....
<NamVet> 2 Wks ago - (08:39:03 AM) NamVet: Plz help w/ Ubuntu 9.10 I can't access my folders in "PLACES"; I can click on Places & see them but when I cl on: ie Documents the timer spins & stops but no joy. Also, in Terminal I can see my original Desktop icons but they are not on the Desktop I have now. This all started at the same time. Started w/ trying to install Adobe Flashplayer w/ help from a page I found on Ubuntu Forums.
<coz_> Xfact, well doesnt matter w hich you do first both have to be done before we can continue
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  so the driver in the repos is not working? or are you just upgradeing it because you can?
<LucidPerry> Can anyone tell me what theme this is: http://i.imgur.com/5zH6P.png? It's installed by default.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I was going to get to that part eventually :)
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  make a new user - see if the desktop works normally for them as a 'test'
<Xfact> Dr_Willis: Existing driver is working fine...just privately trying to have the latest version...myself!
<dath> hi
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i wouldent bother. You could break things.
<coz_> Xfact,  you have to understand that if you do install this manually  you will have to reinstall it if any kernel or xorg update occure
<dath> i don't see any updates more in update manager or synaptic. it downloads package information (42 files) but doesnt show updates :(
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  id spend the time reading up on bash/shell basics or other usefull things. :)
<NamVet> Dr_Willis: Where might I find the instructs to create a new user?
<coz_> Xfact,   oh  well if the driver is working then keep it  however  I do install the current driver here myself all the time
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  sudo adduser bgates
<NamVet> Dr_Willis okay I'll try that. TY
<nizzan01> NamVet, also man adduser to understand the other parameters that comes along with it
<_raven_> mhall119, yes i know about the mboxformat but it does not name the files like i need it - ok, i now deleted the ibex files
<Xfact> coz_: woh woh...things changing again! well, I am happy with my old drivers... apologies for evil experiments on my Ubuntu PC....sorry...
<coz_> Xfact,  no problem... as I said I dont use the drivers offered by ubuntu I only use the official drivers here
<Xfact> what I should do...I am confuesd....
<Xfact> :-/totally lost
<coz_> Xfact,   well  ok  here are the pros and cons
<bazhang> Xfact, take a look at the guide book I linked you to
<mhall119> _raven_, right, but there are plenty of libraries for working with mbox files, you can probably write a quick perl or python script to do what you need
<coz_> Xfact,   if you use the ubuntu drivers offered they will automatically be updated if kernel changes take place
<LucidPerry> Can anyone tell me what theme this is: http://i.imgur.com/5zH6P.png? It's installed by default.
<mhall119> LucidPerry, New Wave
<coz_> Xfact,  with the official nvidia driver you would have to reinstall the driver if kernel and xorg  are updatd
<LucidPerry> mhall119: Thanks!
<mhall119> np
<coz_> Xfact,   the down side of the ubuntu nvidia drivers are they are generally not up to date
<_raven_> mhall119, i never scripted with linux yet..... would be time to do it - what to do now with evolution?
<NamVet> Dr_Willis password updated successfully
<NamVet> Changing the user information for bgates
<NamVet> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<NamVet> 	Full Name []:
<FloodBot1> NamVet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shylent> why don't I have "analog mix" device in gnome volume control?
<mhall119> _raven_, restart it, and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  enter what you want. it dosent metter
<dath> i don't see any updates anymore in update manager :(
<Dr_Willis> with linux - it pays to 'think' :) not just follow irc advice mindlessy
<mhall119> dath, then you're probably up to date
<NamVet> Dr_Willis Sry I copied the terminal where it is now to show you, didn't know it was going to create multiple chat lines.
<coz_> Xfact,   dealing with the nvidia downloaded drivers become easy once you understand how to install them
<dath> mhall119: can't be, i havent updated for 2 weeks
<mhall119> dath, lol
<NamVet> Dr_Willis Okay
<_raven_> mhall119, still loading and loading and loading and ...... no solution
<mhall119> _raven_, okay, try Thunderbird
<coz_> Xfact,  howeve... if you are not having any video issues  withi the current driver then  you may not need to update them
<tomask> How to extract rar archives in ubuntu?
<_raven_> mhall119, what?
<erUSUL> !rar | tomask
<ubottu> tomask: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> !rar | tomask
<Xfact> coz_: thanks for your help, I think I should spand some days (just 3 days old) more on Ubuntu first then I will touch in drivers and 'sudo' sections... thanks for your guide...I am not confidant that I will do something wrong in the major sections then it'll be more problem :(
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | tomask
<ubottu> tomask: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<mhall119> tomask, sudo apt-get install unrar
<nastas> happy new year everyone!
<tomask> Thanks for answers ;-)
<coz_> Xfact,  oh !!!!  ok that is a wise decision... manual driver install takes a bit of experience to completely understand the process :)
<mhall119> _raven_, if Evolution keeps screwing up, try another email client like Thunderbird
<petsounds> hi, does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade my jaunty installation to karmic? 'cause i don't want to. thanks
<_raven_> mhall119, and next?
<mhall119> you mean if Thunderbird doesn't work?
<NamVet> Dr_Willis this is what I see now: Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default Full Name []: ^Cadduser: `/usr/bin/chfn bgates' exited from signal 2. Ex
<paulus68> what is the command on the terminal to see what size my directories are
<_raven_> mhall119, no but do you mean i should not use evolution any more?
<newser> hello, happy new year! I would like to know how can I install ubuntu in a usb flashdrive and make a partition for my files in fat. I have a 16gb flashdrive and would like to have at leat 10gb for my files...
<Xfact> coz_: i am having problems with video driver, my graphic card is not to old but I am having speed problems with my desktop animations and 3d games sometimes... (like unexpected blurs... slow in speed sometimes)
<Hajex> cam is not working in 9.10 ... is there any way ? easycam is ot compatible
<paulus68> and what can I do to delete useless files
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  all i do is give name and  password and hit enter a few times... If you cant even add a new user. You got some issues with the system
<coz_> Xfact,  ah ha!    ok open a terminal and type    lspci | grep -i vga  or just copy and past that command into the terminal
<adarsha> Hajex : use cheese
<coz_> Xfact,  this will tell us the specific card you are using
<christopheb> Hi guys, I'm having these weird glitches http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1558/screenshotqek.png . I'm using the newest xorg server 1.6.5, ubuntu 9.10, and kernel 2.6.32. Is this a common problem, or can I do something about it?
<zoug> Xfact: having the same problem
<Xfact> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (rev a2)
<Hajex> adarsha .. I try it same problem (device not found)
<zoug> i posted it on forums no one ans
<coz_> Xfact,  ok
<NamVet> Dr_Willis then I tried to enter a name and got this. rocket@rockin:~$ rocketry
<NamVet> rocketry: command not found rocket@rockin:~$ ^C rocket@rockin:~$
<Xfact> I guess the card is not too old
<adarsha> Which is ur hardware?
<zoug> i have Nvidia 8400MGS, slow animations
<Xfact> nvidia
<coz_> Xfact,  now in that terminal  type    nvidia-settings   and when that opens   it should tell you the driver version being used
<zoug> sometimes..
<Xfact> zoug: you got any decent solutions yet?
<paulus68> what is the command on the terminal to see what size my directories are? and how can I delete useless files(files that are no longer in use in 9.10  its on a server edition
<zoug> Xfact: no :(
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  You are doing somthing very basic/fundamental wrong I imagine..   --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/349989/
<zoug> Xfact: im having the latest drivers from the nvidia website
<NamVet> Dr_Willis I have a 8gb flashusb, how might i bu my files to it in terminal?
<Xfact> nvidia driver version 169.12
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  find where its mounted, or mount it , then cd to where its mounted.
<coz_> Xfact,  mm  that is rather old
<Xfact> zoug: then you should not have the prob
<Xfact> Coz_: yes...
<coz_> Xfact,  let me check the more current driver hold on
<NamVet> Dr_Willis going to reinstall Karmic Koala
<zoug> Xfact: upgrade to 190.42.
<Xfact> ciz_: irritatingly old!
<adarsha> Hajex: Which is ur hardware?
<coz_> Xfact,  is this a 32 or 64 bit system?
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  if its your users settings causing the issue. You could just delete teh various gnome user settings.
<Xfact> zoug: yes... iwant to...so asking from coz_ and others...
<Xfact> Coz_: 32 bit
<coz_> ok
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  that was the point of adding a new user. if the problem does NOT affect a new user. Then its your 'broken' users setting files.
<NamVet> Dr_Willis cmd to use to show whr usb is mounted plz?
<Jithuz> hi
<Jithuz> :)
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  'mount' command
<coz_> Xfact,  actually the 190.53 is the most current driver for that card
<coz_> Xfact,  however as I mentioned...installing a driv
<christopheb> How can I solve these xorg glitches? http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1558/screenshotqek.png
<Xfact> coz_: I know and I was trying to install that one...
<Hajex> adarsha: VGP-VCC6
<coz_> Xfact,  driver manually takes a bit more effort than letting ubuntu do it
<Hajex> sony vaio cr354
<coz_> Xfact,   what exactly is sluggish when using that driver?
<Xfact> cvoz_: what should I do next...
<adarsha> Hajex: try googling, u may get some compatible software.
<Hajex> easycam ... but it's not working with 9.10
<Hajex> work only in 8.04
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<Xfact> coz_: even you know...my card support maximum 32 bit color depth but it's giving only 24 bit maximu (current )
<NamVet> Dr_Willis i believe it is mounted but can't remember cmd to see it in terminal. (im a newb)
<coz_> Xfact,  where are you getting that number?
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  the 'mount' command shows all mounted filesystems normally
<zoug> coz_: animations doesnt work. for e.g.: minimize. it minimizes small terminals but now big maximized windows like firefox quickly.
<NamVet> Dr_Willis ty
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  or look in /media/  to see what looks like it
<Jithuz> can somebody PM personnel and suggest me to get rid of the error
<Xfact> coz_: color depth number from Nvidia X server settings...panel
<NamVet> Dr_Willis cd /media/  ?
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<coz_> zoug,   I assume you mean  in compiz?
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  yes.
<zoug> coz_: yes
<NamVet> Dr_Willis okay here goes , ty
<coz_> Xfact,  well in all honesty  without experience with this   i would put off installing the current official driver  and see if someone can help with the sluggishness
<prince> hello can some one help me to configure my dial up smartlink modem
<NamVet> Dr_Willis I see USBDEVICE
<coz_> zoug,   ok explain in a little more detail what you mean by  minimizing not working
<NamVet> Dr_Willis Do a cd to USBDEVICE?
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<Xfact> coz_: the n i should not try anything this time ? :(
<zoug> coz_: minimizing is slow, going from one workspace to another is sometimes slow.
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  try it and see. You dont need me to hold your hand for this :)
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<laxative> shit
<coz_> Xfact,  well  it is just that the procedure is a bit "complex" for a beginner   ....it can be dne bu
<coz_> Xfact,  but you would have play very very close attention
<zoug> coz_: normally it would minimize in 140ms(example) but it takes more than that.
<christopheb> What can I try to solve these glitches? http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1558/screenshotqek.png
<prince> sl-modem-daemon_2.9.11~20090222-1_i386 i installed this one which suggested by scanmodem
<NamVet> Dr_Willis rgr that, been fighting this going on 3 wks, started on this chat last night to get help. thanks for your help i will goto karmic terminal documentation, goodbye and thanx
<coz_> zoug,  is it choppy or sluggish?
<prince> but how to configure it
<mhall119> christopheb, running Emerald?
<zoug> coz_: yeah, but not always.
<christopheb> mhall119, that's right
<paissad-hp> hi all and happy new year, is there a file where i could retreive the release of ubuntu (karmic, or jaunty, intrepid and so on ...)
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<erUSUL> !version | paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<christopheb> but even when I turn off the effects, my mouse is glitched
<mhall119> christopheb, is it only the window decorations that are giving a problem?
<zoug> coz_: i noticed it more often on memory intensive apps
<paissad-hp> erUSUL, thanks
<coz_> zoug,  which video card are you running?
<christopheb> mhall119: no, my mouse is also very weird
<zoug> coz_: 8400mgs
<zoug> coz_: dell 1420
<coz_> zoug,   and  how much memory on that card?
<mhall119> christopheb, hmm, the mouse is usually rendered by the hardware, not X11, so it's probably a driver problem
<zoug> coz_: 128
<coz_> zoug,   and which applications cause this to perform sluggishly
<zoug> coz_: mostly on maximized windows and rarely on a small sized terminal
<mhall119> zoug, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<adarsha> Hajex: http://www.popies.net/meye/ try this link, i found something that might help u..
<christopheb> mhall110: hmm, thing is, I have a HD4850 ATI, and with the binary drivers (you know the hardware support, activate etc), I had lots of problems with video playback, full screen playback of other things, and my effects were pretty laggy
<zoug> mhall119: yeah
<Hajex> adarsha : thanks so much
<coz_> zoug,   I am going to suggest going to the #nvidia channel first and explaining the situation there ...they may have a few suggestions for you to speed that up....is this a laptop or desktop?
<prince> where to find smartlink modem drivers
<christopheb> mhall119: right now I'm running the open source drivers, they are fast, but they give me these weird icons
<bonhoffer> so how do i find the ip of my nas -- smb connects to it
<zoug> coz_: laptop
<paulus68> what is the command to see what the file size is of each directory through the terminal and how can I free up diskspace on my server?
<zoug> coz_: il try for #nvidia
<vadi01> guy am using 64 bit ubuntu
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<vadi01> and flash player i got from adobe is working badly
<coz_> zoug,   ah ok.... have you checked in the bios  to see if you can increase the amount of memory allocated to the video?
<vadi01> you tube videos sometimes work sometimes dont
<vadi01> they just refuse to load
<vadi01> any solution?
<mhall119> zoug, do you have the Blur plugin enabled?
<Xfact>  Jithuz:  had the same problem so I am now back to 8.04 LTS
<bonhoffer> so i want to mount the smb drive locally -- but don't know the ip
<coz_> vadi01,     sudo apt-ge
<mhall119> christopheb, what card?
<coz_> vadi01,  sorry   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<christopheb> mhall119: HD4850
<vadi01> coz_: done
<Xfact>   Jithuz:do you connect to internet via Ethernet?
<adarsha> Hajex: it's ok.. Happy new year!!
<mhall119> christopheb, nvidia?
<coz_> vadi01,  oooo ok
<mhall119> intel?
<mhall119> ati?
<zoug> coz_: i have not been to bios for long. dont remember. but i did it once. its max's
<prince> im a new user can somebody help me to config my pci dial up modem
<zoug> mhall119: no
<christopheb> mhall119: ati
<vadi01> coz_: i did that yesterday. is a flashplayer issue with 64 bit ubuntu. dunno if anyone else is having the same issue?
<coz_> zoug,  ok check with the #nvidia guys first then :)
<Jithuz> Hi
<mhall119> zoug, how does it run without desktop effects?
<shylent> why don't I have "analog mix" device in gnome volume control?
<Hajex> adarsha : happy new year for u too ^_^
<Jithuz> I think I'm not disturbing you
<DartmanX> Im trying to configure an ubuntu deriviative, does ubuntu have a "standard" tool to configure wireless networking?
<zoug> mhall119: absolutely fine.
<mka> paulus68, try "man du"
<mhall119> christopheb, yeah, I've had graphics clitches with the open source ati driver too
<erUSUL> DartmanX: network manager
<mhall119> not sure if there is a solution yet
<bazhang> DartmanX, which derivative
<zoug> mhall119: im infact right now without compiz
<vadi01> any 64 bit ubuntu user (9.10) here with a flashplayer issue where youtube vidz sometimes misbehave?
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<ph> vadi01, I have the same problem as you do
<mhall119> zoug, maybe try playing with some of the compiz settings on textures and what not
<zoug> mhall119: ok
<christopheb> mhall119: so Installing the binary driver solves the glitches, but he's very slow
<DartmanX> mythbuntu
<vadi01> ph: did you manage to find a solution?
<Jithuz> hi
<zoug> coz_: one more thing..enabling compiz also enables flickery video
<mhall119> christopheb, slow, really?  I had to stop using it last year because ATI dropped support for my chipset
<prince> iwho will help me
<bazhang> DartmanX, ah okay that is an officially supported one not a derivative
<christopheb> mhall119: for example, right now I can just scroll in firefox with flash and ads and whatever, minimize it without problems, with the binary drivers that's just so choppy
<zoug> coz_: any solution?
<coz_> zoug,   ok that is definilty a driver issue     so check in #nvidia if that particular card has issues
<mhall119> christopheb, huh, I had the opposite experience
<prince> is any one here know config modem
<DartmanX> its dead in #ubuntu-mythtv, so I came here but didnt want to be told to go back there :)
<ph> vadi01, not a solution, but two possible workarounds. 1. disable compiz, 2. right-click in the flash window, hold the right mouse button, then left-click on the desired button
<zoug> coz_: okay, thanks for the help!
<Jithuz> hi
<iqbala> whenever i insert a VCD, I am getting this ..
<iqbala> Jan  1 23:14:46 ghar-iqbala kernel: [15330.299748] UDF-fs: No VRS found
<DartmanX> how do I start network manager from the command line? I cant find it on the menu
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<zoug> mhall119: thanks for the help!
<christopheb> mhall119: I installed them from the website of ATI, that's the correct binary driver right?
<Jithuz> please help me
<paulus68> mka: but thats for just one dir I want to have them for all dirs and how to delete files that I don't need anymore
<mhall119> zoug, wish I could have helped more
<hikenboot> am i right to assume that ubuntu does not support preseeded installs using raid lvm and encryption?
<Jithuz> I have been trying to solve this for a long time
<mhall119> christopheb, maybe, I dunno
<ph> Jithuz, have you looked up what the error number means?
<Jithuz> unknown error 132
<Jithuz> I checked but I havent found the driver
<Jithuz> installed on it
<Jithuz> I downloaded the dvd
<mhall119> hikenboot, there is no official support for that, I don't think
<mhall119> but you're free to do whatever you are capable of doing
<Jithuz> hi ph
<Wace> Hey guys, can anyone help me with my Grub2 problem? Updated files, then on reboot got Grub2 menu. After reading up on launchpad the commands they recommend got me as far as, "ALERT, file does not exist /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<bonhoffer> how can i use nmap without knowing the ip to scan
<bonhoffer> the nas is connected to the router
<zoug> yeah
<ph> hi back Jithuz, I'm afraid I can't help you with this problem
<prince> how to config smartlink dial up modems
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : None of them work!
<Jithuz> okk
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : After "trivial" sound doesn't work at all, bellow speex-fixed-10 can't even listen to what I recorded
<mka> paulus68, if you are sharp with BASH scripting you can use "find" to traverse folders and pipe out folders to "du" and have an "if statement" based on the size of that folder whether to erase the contents of that folder or not
<Jithuz> I configured my friends laptop also
<Jithuz> both have the same error
<Jithuz> unknown error 132
<elijah> hello
<axz> could someone please explain me this PulseAduio error? http://pastebin.com/m4c60c3db
<_raven_> mhall119, ok i now saw to solve the error by deleting the special pop-config in the /mail/pop folder - anything in there is broken - now it's solved. is there any channel i can report this error or find out if anyone has a similar problem?
<elijah> I have one problem
<Jithuz> HI
<elijah> i beginer to use ubuntu
<Jithuz> ANYBODY ELSE
<Jithuz> CAN SUGGEST A BETTER OPTION ?
<Guest23021> i want to install printer canon LBP2900B
<bazhang> Jithuz, dont use caps
<Guest23021> on ubuntu
<Jithuz> I'm sorry
<prince> hai all how to config smartlink modem
<Guest23021> how can help me to install the printer canon LBP2900?
<mka> Jithuz, can you state your problem again?
<Jithuz> sure
<madcat1990> (Some people here should learn how to google <<)
<Guest23021> i live in romania
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<Guest23021> how can help me to install the printer canon LBP2900?
<Jithuz> I got the same error on twolaptop
<mka> Jithuz, what is pppoeconfig ?
<Jithuz> I had installed the ubuntu 9.10 vcd
<ph> madcat1990: agreed
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org Guest23021 what does this site say about it
<Jithuz> fisrt
<newser> hello, happy new year! I would like to know how can I install ubuntu in a usb flashdrive and make a partition for my files in fat. I have a 16gb flashdrive and would like to have at leat 10gb for my files...
<Guest23021> how can help me to install the printer canon LBP2900?
<madcat1990> ( I mean, I have a problem, but I googled it first, and it didn't work, that's the onl reason I'm here)
<Jithuz> for ADSL connection
<Guest23021> please help me
<Guest23021> :(
<Guest23021> how can help me to install the printer canon LBP2900?
<bazhang> Guest23021, did you check the site I just linked
<oCean_> Guest23021: stop repeating your question please
<ph> newser, use fdisk to create partitions, mkfs.vfat -F 32 to create the FS
<madcat1990> ( Look at newser, there's loads of tutorials online )
<prince> i have installed sl modem gppp agrsm tool but yet my modem is not recognised by ubuntu but it work fine in xp what i do?
<Jithuz> I mean pppoeconf command
<prince> can any one help
<Guest23021> i want istall
<Guest23021> the printer
<bazhang> Guest23021, yes
<paulus68> mka: my knowledge is not that great
<vadi01> ph: any solution to the flashplayer issue?
<Guest23021> canon LBP 2900
<bazhang> Guest23021, and I suggested a link to check
<ph> vadi01, not a solution, but two possible workarounds. 1. disable compiz, 2. right-click in the flash window, hold the right mouse button, then left-click on the desired button
<Dr_Willis> Guest23021:  check at http://cups.org to see how well supported it is?
<mka> paulus68, then why don't you use a GUI application?
<prince> i have installed sl modem gppp agrsm tool but yet my modem is not recognised by ubuntu but it work fine in xp what i do?
<paulus68> well I do but I find it a bit strange that I have a 500 gig harddrive full
<Jithuz> hi
<Guest23021> how can help me
<Guest23021> ?;((
<Guest23021> to install printer
<Guest23021> :(
<Dr_Willis> Guest23021:  check at http://cups.org to see how well supported  the printer is.....
<prince> who is able to help me to solve dial up modem config
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-LBP-2900 Guest23021 check the link
<prince> how to config slmodem
<Dr_Willis> ph:  clicks not working in flash? -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/fix-mouse-clicks-not-working-in-flash.html        Or else i missed heard the problem. :)
<mka> paulus68, so you mean a GUI application cannot pinpoint what is using the whole 500GB drive?
<DartmanX> good gosh, I'm an idiot. I finally found the network manager and seem to have managed to connect to the wireless :)
<adarsha> prince: try ubuntu help centre. u need to get scanModem and some configuration to be done
<OerHeks> Guest23021 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<Guest23021> i have driver canon lbp900
<Guest23021> i have driver canon lbp2900
<paulus68> well I use winscp at this point but don'"t know how to figure this out with this program
<JSeymour> G'day & Happy New Year all!  Question: If I have an ATI Rage XL (integrated) graphics controller, shouldn't the fglrx driver be loaded?
<Guest23021> how isntall thes
<Guest23021> ?
<paulus68> mka: well I use winscp at this point but don'"t know how to figure this out with this program
<OerHeks> Guest23021  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<Izinucs>  sure
<DartmanX> the screen background was so dark I didn't see the drop-down arrow to open the network manager
<Guest23021> thank you Oer Heks
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 Guest23021 stop repeating and check the links
<mka> paulus68, but "du" ??
<Jithuz> hi
<Jithuz> I'm explaining my issue below please excuse me if this a bit more explanatory
<Jithuz> I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.10. But when I tried to configure pppoeconfig I got the error Unknown error 132. Can somebody advice how to solve it? I'm a novice on ubuntu
<Jithuz> First I installed with the ubuntu 9.10 cd image
<Jithuz> then I installed with the ubuntu 9.10 dvd image
<Jithuz> I got the same error
<Jithuz> I installed that on my friend's notebook
<FloodBot1> Jithuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jithuz> We both got the same error.
<Izinucs> tst
<paulus68> mka: well I thought there was a way that I could pinpoint with 1 command what the directory size is from each directory
<JSeymour> Jithuz: Post long explanations, screen dumps, log output, etc to a paste site, such as pastebin, and paste the URL to the resulting page here.
<icedtea`> whats a good mp3 to wav or cd format burner?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> how do i if KMS is enabled for my i915 graphics card?
<freinhard> icedtea`: k3b
<prince> thanks all
<mka> paulus68, in terminal I am afraid you are very limited
<icedtea`> freinhard: great, thanks
<paulus68> mka: ok understood do you have a GUI that I could use? secondly how come that a harddrive of 500 GIG with 100 gig free last night is full today
<njbair> I've got a TV capture card on /dev/video0. Shouldn't that work with Cheese?
<mka> paulus68, use baobab
<Guest23021> thank you veri much OerHeks and bazhang
<Guest23021> thank you very much OerHeks and bazhang
<mka> paulus68, you can use "du -sh /*"
<OerHeks> have fun Guest23021
<solaris> mka, du -kshc /* is better readable, and gives you a summary
<mka> paulus68, you can use "du -sh /*" and after "cd" to the folder you suspect and then "du -sh *" on it and so on
<mka> solaris, I know about those
<Guest23021> can get yor adres mail?
<DryGrain> lol
<Guest23021> OerHeks?
<Jithuz> hi
<Guest23021> :)
<Apachez> am I blind or something or where did usb-creator.exe go from the ubuntu cd images ?
<om26er> !hi | Jithuz
<ubottu> Jithuz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<FreemanTest> !hi | om26er
<[uNF]> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my audio
<ubottu> om26er: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<om26er> FreemanTest, thanx
<[uNF]> like my audio will be working just fine, and all the sudden it will just stop working... any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Apachez usb creator is a menu item now
<solaris> [uNF], intel chipset on a notebook?
<[uNF]> there are no updates or anything either
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where my ~/.xchat2 file is?
<[uNF]> solaris, yeah it is an intel chipset on a laptop
<[uNF]> it has been working fine for a couple months
 * om26er have been enjoying his stay at irc for 4months
<coz_> perlsyntax,  open your home directory
<solaris> [uNF], I've probably had the same problem as you, hold on a sec, I have the solution lying around somewhere
<perlsyntax> and
<OerHeks> perlsyntax use option 'hidden files' in filemanager
<coz_> perlsyntax,  then hit ctrl+h to show hidden files
<perlsyntax> i try to install the xchat theme
<mka> perlsyntax, find ~ -name *xchat*
<Jithuz> Thank you for your notification
<Jithuz> please refer the url : http://paste.ubuntu.com/350000/
<mka> perlsyntax, find ~ -name *xchat* -type d
<jason_froebe> anybody know how to determine if a file has any symbolic links (on the same machine) pointing to it? perl or bash?
<JSeymour> Q: If I have an ATI Rage XL (integrated) graphics controller, shouldn't the fglrx driver be loaded?
<perlsyntax> i did nouthing happon
<JSeymour> jason_froebe: Only way I know is the search for 'em
<solaris> lspci | grep Audio
<perlsyntax> mka
<solaris> ups
<jason_froebe> JSeymour: that's the only way I know too but hoping someone would have an easier way
<JSeymour> jason_froebe: E.g.: Find everything that's a symlink and see if it points back to the target in question.
<perlsyntax> i thought goes in your ~/.xchat2
<solaris> [uNF], please give me the output of lspci | grep Audio
<Waceman> Please help with Grub2 booting up problem. I updated Ubuntu 9.10 and it went to Grub2 upon restarting
<JSeymour> jason_froebe: Not TTBOMK, and I've been doing 'nix for over 20 years.
<perlsyntax> mka i thought was my ~./xcaht2
<perlsyntax> ~/.xchat2
<Jithuz> Anybody can help me ?
<mka> perlsyntax, mine is that
<JSeymour> Jithuz: What is your question?
<Jithuz> I'm not able to configure pppconf
<perlsyntax> it notletmethe file colors.conf to it
<perlsyntax> :(
<mka> perlsyntax, anyway what do you want to achieve?
<Jithuz> I'm sorry pppoeconf
<JSeymour> Jithuz: Ah, that I cannot help you with.  Haven't done PPP in *quite* a few years.
<Jithuz> I dont understand
<Jithuz> hello
<perlsyntax> i try to mv colors.conf  pevents.conf  to ~/.xchat2 mka
<Jithuz> Can you please refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/350000/
<perlsyntax> mka not sure why notletme.
<perlsyntax> mmm
<perlsyntax> mka
<Guest23021> i have this eror cndrvcups-capt depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<Guest23021>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed
<Guest23021> can help me?
<Guest23021> Ouer heks
<petsounds> hi, on jaunty how can i upgrade to gnome 2.28? thanks
<perlsyntax> can anyone helpme get colors.conf and pevent.conf  to ~./xchat2?
<nastas> Jithuz: wait 1 sec to read your link
<perlsyntax> it notletme do it for someodd reason.
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  give the exact command line youa re using and the error message
<greenlynx> Guest23021, try sudo apt-get build-dep 'packagename'
<perlsyntax> mv colors.conf  pevents.conf~/.xchat2
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:   move one at a time. and use proper spelling/spaceing
<perlsyntax> ok
<Dr_Willis>  You proberly just moved colors.conf to pevents.conf  by mistake :)
<perlsyntax> mv: cannot stat `colors.conf': No such file or directory
<[uNF]> solaris, sorry I was disconnected...
<solaris> [uNF], please give me the output of lspci | grep Audio
<perlsyntax> odd
<[uNF]> here you go :)
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  not odd if its allredy been moved.. use the shell. look for the file.
<[uNF]> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<paissad-hp> is /etc/lsb-release file in the system by default ?
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  yes.
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, ok thanks !
<solaris> [uNF]: try "sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base", then add this to the end of the file: "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd", then reboot
<delltechie> why doesn't apache not show up in my ubuntu software updater? 9.10
<z3rongod> can ubuntu mess with window's boot ?
<z3rongod> While booting from DVD ?
<solaris> z3rongod: grub might.
<z3rongod> Great
<z3rongod> I think it just did
<usr13> delltechie: Is it installed?
<z3rongod> I can no longer boot from the HDD
<z3rongod> In windows
<solaris> z3rongod: what did oyu do? just booting from dvd doesn't do anything to windows
<fluffy_mcduff> Happy new year!
<delltechie> usr13: dunno how do i find out? i thought it would show up in the ubuntu software update if it was installed or not installed
<[uNF]> solaris: lappie@lappie-laptop:~$ sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<[uNF]> [sudo] password for lappie:
<[uNF]> sudo: vim: command not found
<solaris> [uNF]: wrong terminal xD
<z3rongod> I installed windows 7 all good so far then i added a mirror HDD using window's raid software. They synched and i wanted to see if it really worked. Got the Ubuntu dvd in booted and used live. The files were there on both drives identical. Now i can't boot to windows
<fluffy_mcduff> my new years resolution is 1280 x 800
<usr13> delltechie: apt-cache search apache
<solaris> [uNF]: try sudo vim ... instead
<Xfact> Anybody can tell me how to come back in normal desktop after pressing crlt+alt+f1.....from the black screen????
<solaris> Xfact: ctrl+alt+F7
<iceroot> Xfact: ctrl + alt + f7
<usr13> delltechie: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |less
<[uNF]> solaris: root@lappie-laptop:/home/lappie# sudo vim
<[uNF]> sudo: vim: command not found
<delltechie> usr13: thanks lemme check
<iceroot> [uNF]: sudo apt-get install vim
<ctmjr> [uNF]: install vim
<Dr_Willis> [uNF]:  use some other editor you like - or install vim
<solaris> [uNF]: try vi instead of vim
<capticus> I am looking into a VPS to run 5 very low traffic Wordpress Blogs (Apache2, MySql, PHP).  What sort of RAM requirements would I need?
<iceroot> [uNF]: ubuntu just comes with vi as default, not vim
<Xfact> thanks
<[uNF]> okay sorry I don't know
<[uNF]> I like nano or vi
<mka> z3rongod, what did you do?
<Xix> can anyone tell me where I could find Battlefield 2  free servers? (or link to where I should be asking this :D )
<[uNF]> sorry i'm a noob
<Dr_Willis> vi is actually 'vim tiny' i think.
<iceroot> [uNF]: no need to feel sorry
<z3rongod> mka i just told you
<z3rongod> I installed windows 7 all good so far then i added a mirror HDD using window's raid software. They synched and i wanted to see if it really worked. Got the Ubuntu dvd in booted and used live. The files were there on both drives identical. Now i can't boot to windows
 * Izinucs agrees with Dr_Willis 
<[uNF]> so when I do the command, there is just a blank file... I just add what you said and save it?
<iceroot> z3rongod: doesnt sound like a ubuntu problem
<Jeruvy> z3rongod: did you mirror win7's boot partition?
<Dr_Willis> [uNF]:  i think you did a typo. that file shouldent be empty
<solaris> z3rongod: Were you able to boot the new raid configuration before you tried the dvd?
<Izinucs> z3rongod: the live cd doesn't touch your drives
<[uNF]> then reboot?
<[uNF]> also, the audio problem i'm having, when I do restart the audio comes right back...
<[uNF]> just so you know, I didn't explain fully
<z3rongod> Jeruvy it wouldn't let me mirror the system reserved partition, it said something like "plex not found"
<delltechie> usr13: it does not show up in my list . (thought all compatible software showed up in the ubuntu software updater)
<mka> z3rongod, what ADDITIONAL actions did you do, you only mounted these drives?
<njbair> I've got a TV capture card on /dev/video0. When I open Cheese I just see color bars. Anybody know how to fix it?
<usr13> delltechie: sudo apt-get install apache2
<z3rongod> 1. Mounted drive A. 2. Installed windows 7 3. updated 4. Mounted drive B 5. Mirrored drive A on drive B 6. Checked in ubuntu 7. Can't boot
<Maletor> Hello I've searched Google and Ubuntu forums and I still can't get lm-sensors to work properly with my computer. I have a AMD 3.0GHZ and the fans are at 100% all the time. Someone please help!
<usr13> delltechie: What is your end goal?
<solaris> [uNF]: The audio comes back up after a reboot? Please explain what you were doing when audio went offline.
<AllHailTheGeek> hey
<z3rongod> No error no nothing
<delltechie> usr13: i want to set up apache and mysql to run joomla locally
<usr13> delltechie: What are you wanting to build? or serve?
<z3rongod> it just won't boot off of them
<mka> z3rongod, how is that having to do with ubuntu because you have not installed ubuntu into your machine
<solaris> z3rongod: Did you install the MBR in both drives?
<usr13> apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<AllHailTheGeek> Trying to mount my ubuntu drive in linux, most utilities will mount, but say "Drive is not formatted, format now?" in explorer
<z3rongod> solaris: I do not know what that is
<AllHailTheGeek> Any ideas?
<[uNF]> solaris, that's the thing, I have no idea... it's happened like 3 times... all I really do is watch stuff on youtube, and I have a virtual box installed...
<delltechie> usr13: is that the command i need to run to get them all ?
<usr13> delltechie: But...
<Xfact> coz_ are you there?
<Dr_Willis> AllHailTheGeek:  you mean in WINDOWS it wants for format your linux drive?
<mka> z3rongod, did you install ubuntu into your machine or any component of ubuntu?
<[uNF]> "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" [New File]
<AllHailTheGeek> Dr_Willis, yessir
<z3rongod> solaris: I've tried booting from one HDD (the one that has sytstem reserved space partiton) and still can't boot
<Jeruvy> z3rongod: sounds like you need to verify the boot partition is still in the right spot.  Get your hands on BCDEdit and check it out.
<z3rongod> mka: No
<AllHailTheGeek> Dr_Willis, I just want to copy files over, from my linux parts.
<Dr_Willis> AllHailTheGeek:  Not all the windows utils can handle ext4,  ive even had issues with ext2/3 tools in windows.
<z3rongod> Jeruvy: Would it be easier to install windows again mirror it again?
<AllHailTheGeek> Dr_Willis, my drive is ext3
<Dr_Willis> AllHailTheGeek:  be safer to boot to linux and copy the files over.
<z3rongod> As the HDD are breand new, no important data on them
<ratonplayer> i would make a NTFS partition , for that
<z3rongod> HDDs*
<ratonplayer> you
<mka> solaris, z3rongod 's MBR is definitely having windows' boot loader
<solaris> [uNF]: That's nothing like the problem I've experienced. This might be a hardware error. Is the computer new?
<Jeruvy> z3rongod: I'd find out what messed up so you don't repeat the problem
<lwslws> AllHailTheGeek: you've tried etx2fsd / ext2ifs?
<AllHailTheGeek> Meh, I was hoping not to need to do that, but meh.
<delltechie> usr13: how do i terminate the command  apt-cache search apache
<juro> hi, I am looking for an image converter that is fast, shows the size of the new image and can convert from png to jpg and gif (Gimp is not really great for this) - any ideas?
<lwslws> *ext2fsd
<usr13> delltechie: Check this out first:  http://demo.joomla.org/jumpbox.html
<AllHailTheGeek> lwslws, they see the drive, and mount it, but windows wants to format the drives
<[uNF]> solaris, yeah it's like 6 months old
<z3rongod> One thing's for sure i won't try to run ubuntu again hehe
<Dr_Willis> AllHailTheGeek:  or check out the windows tools/settings again. I dont trust windows read/writeing ext2/3/4
<delltechie> never run much stuff on the terminal
<lwslws> .... charming
<z3rongod> On that machine*
<ratonplayer> ()()
<lwslws> AllHailTheGeek: you've fscked the parts to make sure nothing's wrong with them?
<ratonplayer> ()()
<ratonplayer> (°°)
<ratonplayer> (")(")
<FloodBot1> ratonplayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AllHailTheGeek> Mind you, I haven't rebooted windows, if that makes a difference.
<delltechie> usr13: thanks will check the link
<lwslws> since you installed ext2fsd/ext2ifs?
<rosiu> ELo
<AllHailTheGeek> lwslws, the partitions are bootable.
<AllHailTheGeek> hm
<rosiu> Elo wszystkim
<AllHailTheGeek> no
<solaris> [uNF]: Have you tried adding the configuration lines I suggested and restarting your computer?
<lwslws> as with all things in windows... try a reboot ;)
<mka> Jeruvy, solaris, z3rongod, Dr_Willis, do you know a default filesystem type for windows 7, is it NTFS?
<AllHailTheGeek> ha
<usr13> delltechie: If your end goal is to build a joomla page in order to upload to a production server, joomla jumpbox is for you.  (Will be easier)
<lwslws> mka : yes
<AllHailTheGeek> stupid windoews.
<AllHailTheGeek> brb
<[uNF]> solaris, when I do that command, it says: "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" [New File]
<delltechie> i ran  apt-cache search apache and now get : in the terminal window
<[uNF]> solaris, like there is nothing in there, is that fine?
<Jeruvy> mka: yes it's ntfs still.
<solaris> [uNF]: That file shouldn't be empty
<z3rongod> mka: They are NTFS fromated
<solaris> mka: They did some additions to NTFS,  but backward compatibility is guaranteed
<[uNF]> ~
<[uNF]> ~
<[uNF]> ~
<[uNF]> ~
<FloodBot1> [uNF]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delltechie>  Jumpbox for Joomla. (185mb)  woah :)
<mka> z3rongod, then simply mounting your windows partitions on ubuntu livecd will not make your whole computer unbootable
<[uNF]> sorry for the flood haha but that's what's in the file
<BlouBlou> !paste | [uNF]
<solaris> [uNF]: It means its empty
<ubottu> [uNF]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<usr13> delltechie: http://docs.joomla.org/Beginners
<z3rongod> mka: One thing's for sure i have to reinstall windows
<z3rongod> and try again
<LucidPerry> What's the *absolute* best way to install x64 flash on Ubuntu? I've tried downloading from the Adobe Lab site and using the nonfree version in the repos, each time I have problems (I'm often unable to interact with flash...i.e. press play on videos, etc).
<mka> z3rongod, there should be another reason, and it should be windows 7 problem then not ubuntu's
<z3rongod> I don
<z3rongod> I don't solely blame ubuntu
<z3rongod> It's just that it didn't boot after i used it :)
<mka> z3rongod, you don't even have to blame ubuntu
<z3rongod> I'm sure it's windows fault saomewwhere
<delltechie> usr13: what about xampp for linux?
<z3rongod> To be honest i detest windows but i need it
<solaris> z3rongod: Since you haven't done anything except mounting two partitions, it's definitively not ubunut's fault
<jd4> hi, anyone from greece?
<[uNF]> thanks BlouBlou
<mka> z3rongod, that's where you need to switch the channels, maybe?
<z3rongod> mka ##windows's users is like Mircrosoft
<mka> z3rongod, why do you need something that you detest?
<z3rongod> All of them are ...holes
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  you still on, i was out there for a bit...any joy with your mic?
<solaris> mka: Probably a gamer..
<z3rongod> mka: to run photoshop and play games and also run other software
<mka> z3rongod, my kids are watching this!!
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : nope D:
<lubes> !list
<usr13> delltechie: I don't know.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  :(   not sure i can help any further m8
<[uNF]> solaris, any suggestions? how would I go about re-installing audio drivers? I know nothing about fixing drivers on linux
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu: I Appreciate the help you gave :)
<LucidPerry> What's the *absolute* best way to install x64 flash on Ubuntu? I've tried downloading from the Adobe Lab site and using the nonfree version in the repos, each time I have problems (I'm often unable to interact with flash...i.e. press play on videos, etc).
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : Though, if you could give me that sampling changing part...
<mka> jd4, we are all from greece, just ask a question
<solaris> [uNF]: Adding the lines mentioned did the trick for me.. Have you googled your problem?
<jimdandy> Hi everyone! Can someone please help me get the ubuntu installer to detect my usb dvdrom drive?
<macman_> help mounting an external hdd http://www.pastie.org/763243
<usr13> delltechie: I've only done it manually.  Just install a psp enabled apache server and mysql and your good to go.
<feach> hi im having a issue having a route really work  http://pastebin.com/m562bbd3e
<LucidPerry> jimdandy: What do you mean? Are you trying to install Ubuntu from a DVD placed in the drive?
<delltechie> usr13: k thanks
<mka> jimdandy, what configuration do you have and what do you want to do?
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  this? >>> pulseaudio --dump-resample-methods
<[uNF]> solaris, I understand adding that line to the file might help, but the file is empty, and you said that's not right, right?
<solaris> LucidPerry: Flash x64 is still early beta, many people are experiencing bugs. Doesn't really matter how you install it, the software's simply not finished yet.
<jarray52> In /dev, how many tty devices do people have? I have an abnormally large number of them(60+), which seems strange.
<solaris> [uNF]: It shouldn't be. Mine wasn't
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu : noo xD i need a way to switch from (example) 48000Hz mode to 44100Hz
<LucidPerry> solaris: Bleh. Goddamn you Adobe :<
<lwslws> macman_: a) are you sure that's an ext2/ext3 partition, b) have you tried fsck /dev/sdx# ?
<usr13> Set up username and password and database in mysql and use that info to set up joomal, (do the webbased install), then install the template of your choosing and away you go.
<OerHeks> LucidPerry i used this script to install flash 64 bit 10 > http://paste.ubuntu.com/330676/
<Bartek> siema
<solaris> LucidPerry: Always the same with proprietary software..
<mikobuntu> madcat ; ah ok
<grawity> jarray52: Having tty{0..63} is normal.
<OerHeks> LucidPerry it removes other stuff and downloads/installs and cleanes up
<jimdandy> Thanks for the interest. I am trying to install from the 9.10 Ubuntu Alternate cd. I have a usb dvdrom drive which can install Ubuntu desktop. I am trying to shoehorn a smaller system onto a netbook with no internal optical drive.
<LucidPerry> OerHeks: I'd rather not use a script. They tend to be messy...I'll just download the .sh file from Adobe Labs and place it in my plug-in folder.
<mikobuntu> madcat;   (sudo) gedit /etc/pulse/*     brings up all the files
<Bartek> ble ble ble
<Bartek> spam
<jarray52> grawity: Thanks.
<Bartek> spam
<Bartek> ble ble ble
<FloodBot1> Bartek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mka> macman_, pastebin "df -h" as well
<OerHeks> LucidPerry after that, remove other plugins
<Bartek> LolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLo
<Bartek> lllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLolllllllllllllllllllllllalalalallllolololacsdnfhsbdgayLoll
<FloodBot1> Bartek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delltechie> would sudo tasksel install lamp-server work on 9.10 ?
<LucidPerry> jimdandy: If you're having problems, I'd just use the usb-creator package and plop the disk image on a >1GB stick.
<usr13> !joomla | delltechie
<ubottu> delltechie: joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<mikobuntu> madcat1990,  it is in daemon.conf where you change sample rate
<macman_> mka, http://www.pastie.org/763249
<madcat1990> @mikobuntu :  ok, will give it a spin :) thanks
<delltechie> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LucidPerry> jimdandy: Look here for more specific instructions:
<greenlynx> jimdandy, i agree w/ LucidPerry ^^
<LucidPerry> jimdandy: Oops, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<delltechie> ah thanks usr13 :)
<jimdandy> I'll try that, but I seem to remember the alternate cds on usb had trouble "recognizing the cdrom" also, ie. they couldn't mount all the installer files
<NamVet> Created new user / logged off and logged on as new user and can access folders in "Places" now. How can I move my personal files to the new user using terminal?
<feach> hi im having a issue having a route really work  http://pastebin.com/m562bbd3e  ,  it works if i set the gw in /etc/network/interfaces but of course you can't have multiple gateways
<jimdandy> I'll give it a shot
<capticus> how do I tell which processes are starting automatically in ubuntu 9.10 server?
<LucidPerry> jimdandy: I'm still not entirely understanding. Are you saying that plugged your CD-drive into the netbook and attempted to boot into the Ubuntu installer, but it didn't work?
<usr13> NP, good luck with your joomla page.  Joomla is pretty cool - a ton of fun and very powerful.
<macman_> mka, any ideas ?
<lwslws> macman_: as before, tried fscking it?
<mka> macman_, try "mkdir ~/mount_point && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ~/mount_point"
<solaris> NamVet: cp -rp /home/olduser/* /home/newuser/*; cp -rp /home/olduser/.* /home/newuser/*
<[uNF]> well thanks for the advice solaris
<usr13> delltechie: CMS is the wave of the future /imo
<[uNF]> I'll try to figure it out, if not I guess it's a fresh install
<solaris> [uNF]: You're welcome. I'm sorry I couldn't have helped you further
<[uNF]> np ty sir
<mka> macman_, let the kernel autodetect the filesystem type by itself
<jimdandy> Yes, I plug it in and put in an Ubuntu Desktop cd, and it works. It chokes on the Alternate install cd, can't find the cdrom.
<NamVet> solaris ty i'll give it a shot. have patience pz, old man pushing 70 new to ubuntu :)
<jimdandy> I'll fiddle with the usb methods.
<mka> NamVet, is that you, great
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  actually you dont want to remove the old user.
<LucidPerry> jimdandy: Ah. That's strange. Try the USB method--I think it'll be much easier than attempting to troubleshoot the drive.
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  but  you could clean out the oldbroken users configs and in theory that accoutn should start working right
<mka> macman_, are you winning?
<theTroy> I cannot find file .Xauthority. How to create one? (I mean, proper file, not just empty file)
<macman_> mka,  ok one sec
<lwslws> theTroy: you shouldn't need to?
<usr13> NamVet: Why did you to decide to ditch the original user?
<theTroy> lwslws: I do need it.
<NamVet> Dr_Willis thank you, w/ instruction its possible but you are dealing w/ a newb who is out of water laying in the sun gasping for air
<macman_> mka, im doing that command nomw
<zuxw> is it possible to upgrade from 6.1 to 9.1 directly without going though all the iterations in between?
<bazhang> zuxw, only with a fresh install
<ctmjr> zuxw: no
<theTroy> zuxw: its going to be easier to reinstall, at least as far as I could tell
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  only the first user has 'sudo' rights - so dont remove them.
<zuxw> hm. ok
<AllHailTheGeek> Well, ofc, rebooting solved the minor problem
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  his users configs are goofed up it seems. the new user was a 'test' to see if it worked with a newly made user.
<lwslws> AllHailTheGeek: good to hear :)
<delltechie> this command apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server does not work in ubuntu 9.10 i get the message The program 'apache2' can be found in the following packages:  * apache2-mpm-event etc
<AllHailTheGeek> fscking winblows
<theTroy> zuxw: there are a few things that could aid you with it, such as iirc there was a program which would remember what packages you had installed
<usr13> NamVet: If you REALLY want to ditch the old user, you'll need to make some revisions to the /etc/group file first.... but as Dr_Willis suggests, it would be better to fix what you have, (old user).
<AllHailTheGeek> =D
<brebenel> Heloo!, mai nem Brebenel
<lwslws> AllHailTheGeek: lesson : windows needs frequent rebooting to stay happy ;)
<theTroy> So could anyone help me to get the .Xauthority back please?
<usr13> Dr_Willis: O.. ok
<AllHailTheGeek> lwslws, I know, but I figured it would be ok.
<NamVet> (10:20:46 AM) Dr_Willis should I shut down and log on as the old user?
<mka> delltechie, those are not commands
<lwslws> AllHailTheGeek: keep in mind those are drivers you're installing (ext2ifs, ext2fsd)
<AllHailTheGeek> Good point.
<lwslws> they aren't quite kernel-mode, but they're close
<theTroy> AllHailTheGeek: I once kept windows 7 with uptime of 3 months. I did not notice that for the last month I had silent data corruption going
<AllHailTheGeek> ouch.
<theTroy> only when my music started to sound funny I figured
<lwslws> eep
<usr13> NamVet: No need to shut down, you can log out and log in as different user as many times as you like.  Rebooting is not necessary.
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  you could move the broken users .gnome* and .gconf* directories somewhere, then login as that user. and it should 'reset' your gnome settings back to defauilts
<lwslws> ext2ifs silenty killed my entire partition once
<delltechie> ah
<mka> delltechie, can you pastebin the command you executed and the output
<Millo> to crack weps with bt4 have tohave a external networking card
<Millo> ??
<AllHailTheGeek> ...
<AllHailTheGeek> Millo, go talk to the cops first.
<AllHailTheGeek> =D
<bazhang> Millo, wrong channel / server
<macman_> mka, http://www.pastie.org/763262
<OerHeks> Millo rtfm
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Can't he just delete them and let it be created all over again?  (I'm mostly a KDE user and that's the way it works in KDE if you want to just go to defualts, just rm -rf .kde
<bazhang> OerHeks, that is not needed or appropriate
<ntr_> hey guys, pulling my hair out here trying to set up a higher screen resolution on Karmic
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  yea. unless theres some settings he wants to save.
<lwslws> macman_: try sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  same for kde. :) it sucks to lose your ktorrent settings
<duffydack> how do I assign a cpu to a certain process
<NamVet> Dr_Willis sounds ez if i knew what i was doing
<theTroy> please, does anyone know about .Xauthority and how to get the file?
<lwslws> macman_: sounds like you may have filesystem coruption, fsck fixes that
<ctmjr> Millo: ask that question just like you did here in #remote-exploits
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Well, I've mostly done that for others... :)
<mka> macman_, pastebin "dmesg|tail"
<Trizicus> When I use mount.cifs I have to specify IP address of node. When I use smbclient I can use WINS name. How can I get the IP address of the node?
<AllHailTheGeek> ctmjr, lol
<paulus68> mka: question I run on my server a dhcp, bind server and also iptables over 2 different IP ranges if I decide to do a new install, and I run my IPtable script + use the dhcp and bind files am I good to be operational after install or is that not possible?
<macman_> ok here is the fsck command http://www.pastie.org/763265
<qwerkus> Hello, has someone a link to a nice comprehensive tut/faq/howto on sound in Karmic ? It seems that a lot of work has been done here - unfortunately it doesn't work for me ?
<macman_> let me get dmesg|Tail
<usr13> Dr_Willis: I support a couple KDE desktops and one (my mother-in-law) is like a bull in a china closet!  :)
<mka> paulus68, dude, I am a newbie!
<Dr_Willis> Trizicus:  try the findsmb and smbtree commands.
<paulus68> mka: ok no problem
<macman_> dmesg|tail http://www.pastie.org/763266
<Trizicus> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<paulus68> Dr_Willis:  I run on my server a dhcp, bind server and also iptables over 2 different IP ranges if I decide to do a new install, and I run my IPtable script + use the dhcp and bind files am I good to be operational after install or is that not possible?
<vadi01> how to save you tube videos on ubuntu? From command?
<vadi01> any links?
<Pici> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<AllHailTheGeek> er...
<AllHailTheGeek> well
<bazhang> vadi01, youtube-dl -t url
<lwslws> macman_: err.... looks like you have an encrypted drive there
<duffydack> vadi01, just buffer the entire clip then copy the Flash file in /tmp   and rename it
<AllHailTheGeek> lwslws, just found out it shows root directory files, but nothing in /home :(
<macman_> how do i get around it .. my father in law used it for saving movies to the external hdd
<vadi01> thanks!
<ntr_> i know my graphics card can goto a higher resolution as it used to in windows.. I cant seem to get it working in karmic. However when I tried another graphics card it worked fine, but this card has just stopped working.. so now im stuck, any advice?
<paulus68>  I run on my server a dhcp, bind server and also iptables over 2 different IP ranges if I decide to do a new install, and I run my IPtable script + use the dhcp and bind files am I good to be operational after install or is that not possible?
<lwslws> macman_: the point is you CAN'T get around encryption, or we wouldn't do it ;)
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  thats out of my area of expertise.  I rarely have to mess with networking/bind/dhcp
<Trizicus> Dr_Willis: smbtree extremely useful: thanks for that
<lwslws> macman_: let me investigate those error messages further, though
<Hammer89> is 9.04 still officially supported?
<macman_> ok cool thanks also mka
<Pici> Hammer89: Yes.
<AllHailTheGeek> Isn't 9.04 LTS?
<mka> lwslws, thanks for pointing that out to macman_, I was getting clueless
<mka> macman_, no prob
<Pici> AllHailTheGeek: No. 8.04 and 6.06 were LTS. and 10.04 will be too.
<AllHailTheGeek> ah
<usr13> vadi01:  ls -ltr /tmp # Look for Flash<what-ever>
<AllHailTheGeek> so every 2 years
<greenlynx> 8.04 is LTS
<DVA5912> in ubuntu server, how do i obtain permison to modify files inside of /var/www?
<Hammer89> Pici: Ah, good. Using 9.04 because 9.10 wasn't stable for me (no audio, regressions in 3D rendering)... hopefully 10.04 will be better...
<lwslws> macman_: one last hope - try mount -t ntfs-3g $dev $mountpoint
<macman_> i don't think its ntfs
<macman_> but i will try
<lwslws> macman_: google tells me that error message sometimes occurs in conjunction with NTFS drives
<DVA5912> i did sudo adduser clint www-data... that should add me to the www-data group right?
<lwslws> macman_: apart from that, try fsck'ing it, otherwise, give up
<lwslws> ;)
<ntr_> guess no1 knows how to help me then
<B3rz3rk3r> Hammer89, with the current trend that is doubtful :p
<elling_> youtube-dl -t "url" doesn't work. tried 4 videoes now.
<lwslws> ntr_: please provide more information
<ntr_> such as?
<Hammer89> B3rz3rk3r: Heh. Why do you say that?
<B3rz3rk3r> not that im a pessimist you understand ;)
<ntr_> im pretty much a noob on desktop linux
<lwslws> what kind of graphics card would be a nice start
<usr13> DVA5912: sudo
<macman_> lwslws,  ok cool .. yea no good
<Freemind9> I'm using dosemu, and have to execute it with 'sudo dosemu' to be able to perform any write functions on the files in the drive_c that it sets up. In the File Browser, all of the files have a small picture of a lock added to the file icons.  What can I do to make dosemu run without requiring root access?
<ntr_> it's on board, how do i find out?
<macman_> meh this sucks
<NamVet> Dr_Willis "NamVet:  you could move the broken users .gnome* and .gconf* directories somewhere"  Somewhere? Like to the desktop? FlashUSB?
<lwslws> macman_: you're SOL, sorry ;)
<lwslws> ntr : lspci
<macman_> bah .. oh well i didn't like his movies anyway
<macman_> :P
<DVA5912> i noticed taht the files inside of www-data were set as root only... deleted them let me try again. usr13
<lwslws> macman_: excellent choice
<B3rz3rk3r> Hammer89, Basic things like you mentioned have been regressing since 8.10
<usr13> DVA5912: What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  just another directory. like 'backups' or somthing
<greenlynx> B3rz3rk3r, keep in mind 'the trend' is all developmental for the LTS releases .. lucid alpha is good
<DVA5912> usr13, obtain access to the www-data directory from my account
<DVA5912> i kep getting permision denitd
<ntr_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev
<usr13> DVA5912: Why not just use sudo?
<ntr_> old i know
<paulus68> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<NamVet> Dr_Willis so I could create the directory back ups put them in there then reboot? Sounds ez enough
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  no neesd to 'reboot' thats windows training sneeking in.
<DVA5912> usr13, because i dont want too!!! and i cant do that over ftp/ssh via my client
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  just log out/back in
<usr13> DVA5912: But what are you serving there?  What is the end result of this project?
<DVA5912> usr13, what does it matter
<DVA5912> usr13, im not worried about security concerns.
<Guillem_> I've upgraded to Karmic on my eee-901. There is no array.org kernel for Karmic. The Karmic kernel fails to hibernate. Can I get better kernel from eeebuntu or alike?
<usr13> DVA5912: so you are ftping into the server?  It is not your server?
<DVA5912> i am ftp yes, and yes its my server
<NamVet> Dr_Willis Thanx, I'll give it a try. Later, and thanks also to you othrs for your input. Prolly be back soon. :)
<lwslws> ntr_: have you tried installing the NVidia drivers?
<usr13> DVA5912: I'm not understaning the situation completely, BUT, my advise is to create a user and symlink to the /var/www/htdocs/ or wherever and then when you ftp or ssh in as that user, you have full premissions to all that is there.  Much easier.
<Xfact> He left me helpless :(
<ntr_> lwslws, i remember when i first installed ubuntu, it asked if i wanted to install the nvidia drivers, but then it failed majorly after a reboot
<usr13> DVA5912: In other words move the directory to a user directory and symlink it to /var/www/ or /var/www/htdocs or where ever you are serving from.
<lwslws> ntr_: this might be stale, but http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
 * ntr_ looks.. thanks
<lwslws> ntr_: eep
<ntr_> heh yeah
<usr13> DVA5912: If you are not worried about server concerns you can just change permissions to all of it.
<Tiders> If my time cached disk reads are 868 MB/s and my buffered reads are 102.35 MB/s Why is my FTp transfer speed locally only 20MB/s?
<ntr_> lwslws, yeah that guide pretty much just tells you what ubuntu does when you first install
<DVA5912> usr13, im gonig to do it another way. forget the ftp, il just ssh to the box. bypass it all
<disappearedng> Hey does anyone here know of a quote generator that I can input a bunch of notes and it will display on my desktop the quotes continuously?
<ntr_> then I just get a black screen
<HFSPLUS> my prediction is UBUNTU AND LINUX will fail in 2010!
<ntr_> been thru thousands of guides on google.. NONE worked
<bazhang> HFSPLUS, wrong channel for that
<usr13> DVA5912: sure ssh into it and do as you like. But as I said before, it might be easier in the long run to move the files to a user dir.
<lwslws> ntr_: as a sidenote, do you know how to recover from that without having to reinstall all over again?
<ntr_> ctrl, alt - f4 right?
<ntr_> then delete the xorg.conf
<lwslws> ntr_: yeah, do that, log in and kill /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<ntr_> yup
<paulus68> Dr_Willis: perhaps you can help me out with this puzzle I upgraded yesterday my server from 8.10 to 9.10 yesterday evening I had 100 gig available on a 500 gig disk about 2 hours ago no free space available how can I find out where this 100 gig went to?
<lwslws> anyway, paste utput of lsmod | grep nv ?
<usr13> DVA5912: But you can also change permissions via ftp ...
<ntr_> ? paste
<ntr_> any pastebins?
<lwslws> paulus68: try du -sh /*
<DVA5912> usr13, i know...
<paulus68> lwslws: alreadt did that but that doesn't give me a good result
<lwslws> paulus68: warning, may take a while - calculates size of all directories
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  yea like  lwslws  says. and i recall googling once for some commands to show what stuff was using the most space. Could be some logfile going crazy
<lwslws> paulus68: what kidn of result do you want?
<ntr_> err.. it's only 2 lines.. shall i paste here or?
<lwslws> ntr_: go ahead
<ntr_> nvidia_agp              6200  1
<ntr_> agpgart                34988  1 nvidia_agp
<lwslws> i'm taking it you're currently sitting in a working, but low-resolution, X session
<ntr_> yup
<ntr_> sux2bme
<ntr_> want me to login on another pc?
<venom> can someone help me installing joomla into linux xampp
<paulus68> lwslws: whe nI run du -kshc/* I get this as result http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m796b57f4    which indicates that I only use 250 GIG and not 450 gig
<alabd>  this has been used on fr  : iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.3.2
<alabd>  but it gives error on fr
<alabd>  root@om-gta02 ~ $ sh wifi-gprs
<alabd>  iptables v1.4.6: Couldn't load target `MASQUERADE':/usr/libexec/xtables/libipt_MASQUERADE.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alabd>  192.168.3.2  is desktop ip
<FloodBot1> alabd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t1> arr.
<lwslws> ntr_: stumped
<ntr_> lol
<venom> I'm getting problem in installing joomla into linux xampp, someone please help me
<_scavenger_> venom What's the problem exactly?
<cyberix_> How do I get a whole pdf on the screen at once?
<cyberix_> I need to get an overall picture of the work
<ntr_> when i first tried it i was on it for 2 days trying to get it working.. I ended up finding an old card in the cupboard, but now has luck has it thats packed up now :(
<venom> I've installed joomla and it show some error when I login
<ntr_> i dnt wanna switch back to windows, but I cant use 800x600
<mka> paulus68, try "sudo du -kshc /.*"
<lwslws> cyberix_: f11 is fullscreen in most PDF viewers?
<Xfact> is there any quick command to know my video device?
<cyberix_> lwslws: Yes, but I want to see all pages at the same time
<Xfact> is there any quick command to know my video device?
<lwslws> Xfact: lspci
<ctmjr> Xfact: lspci | grep -i vga
<lwslws> ctmjr is a gentleman and a scholar
<Xfact> thanks
<ntr_> ctmjr, maybe uyou can help me then? ^^
<ntr_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)
<ntr_> is the card
<ntr_> black screen at startup after installing the nvidia drivers
<paulus68> mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m34e6516a  is then the outcome mind you I am already running as root
<ntr_> i did manage to get it working in Fedora, but the graphics was all screwed up
<ctmjr> ntr_: what nvidia driver did you install?
<ntr_> none, it don't seem to like it
<dinghy> hi, how do i turn up my volume? :P its so low sound from my headset
<ntr_> everytime I installed the one it told me at the start it messes up
<dinghy> im playing from youtube
<ntr_> it's not even seeing my monitor properly
<ntr_> I get Monitor: Unknown
<ntr_> my other card it worked perfectly :(
<mka> paulus68, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<paulus68> mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m291a157e
<mka> dinghy, there is a volume icon on the gnome panel
<dinghy> hm cant see
<dinghy> is there a command to start it? :P
<NamVet> What does the asterik mean Gnome*  ?
<ghostknife> Anyone familiar with the kernel building system? How can I do incremental builds. I have to keep clean+build, because doing the build step by itself doesn't recompile changed files.
<t1> gnome-volume-control dinghy
<mka> paulus68, that is strange, can you pastebin, "df -h" as well?
<ctmjr> ntr_: you need this driver for your card 96.43.14 it is a legacy driver you can see if apt has it by doing aptitude search nvidia or get it from nvidias website
<ntr_> ctmjr, thanks a lot man, i'll have a look
<paulus68> mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m31891553
<ctmjr> ntr_: your welcome
<dinghy> tl, what to search for in synaptic to get that
<t1> It should be installed by default dinghy.
<dinghy> it wasnt
<dinghy> think i found it :D
<NamVet> Can anyone tell me what the asterik means after this word? Gnome*
<mka> paulus68, can you reboot quickly and come back and do a "df -h" again and see if it will still be the same?
<paulus68> mka: ok hold on
<t1> Well, that works. Otherwise I can find out what package it is.
<dinghy> i found it tl and mka thanks very much for the help guys :D
<dinghy> saved my night
<t1> arr.
<_Pb> happy new year everyone
<_Pb> uh also gnu screen is messing up badly when i resize a terminal, is anyone else having this problem?
<feach> hi i am having a issue, I am trying to add a route for my 2nd interface to access a private network, but it isn'tworking, any idea's ? http://pastebin.com/m182a7a3a
<dinghy> _Pb, happy new year;D
<ctmjr> NamVet: Gnome* means every file that starts with gnome
<_Pb> dinghy: :D
<NamVet> ctmjr thank you very much.
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all. anyone able to help me get flash working on 9.04 64-bit?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i've tried everything in the forums and google and i can't get my internal mic to work.  can you help me, please?
<Dr_Willis> ctmjr:  aparently he also dident notice when i mentioned .gnome*   the . in the front. :)
<meero> how to create user in chroot?
<ghostknife> when I get a package's source, rebuild the .deb and install it, even though it's the same version number the update manager proposes to update it to a "new version", which is the one from the repositories
<mezquita> i've a big problem :(
<ghostknife> so, assume i have somepackage-1.0. I get it's source and build somepackage-1.0.deb. Now package manager wants to update to somepackage-1.0 from the repositories. why is this?
<mezquita> My computer doesn't shutdown
<ntr_> ctmjr, ok I downloaded a .run file from the nvida site for my card. What do I do with this now though?
<Dr_Willis> jeffjeffdejeff:  i just use the 32bit flash in the repos on my 64bit machines and it works here.
<dinghy> hmm im using a headset tl and mka , its higher, but still not high enuff ! :P heelp
<ntr_> nvidia*
<ghostknife> meero: what's available in your chroot? and what chroot is it?
<trism> ghostknife: you should do a dch -i; in the source root before rebuilding the package (to increment the version)
<meero> mezquita: mine to, im leaving it on all the time
<jeffjeffdejeff> dr_willis: yeah? i just run synaptic and search flash?
<mka> dinghy, on terminal type "alsamixer"
<Dr_Willis> jeffjeffdejeff:  yes. or insall the ubuntu-restricted-extas package
<Dr_Willis> !flash | jeffjeffdejeff
<ghostknife> trism: does that physically increase the version. like 1.0 becomes 1.1 ? or what does it do exactly?
<ubottu> jeffjeffdejeff: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ctmjr> ntr_: you did not find it with aptitude?
<paulus68_> mka: did that no change
<Xfact> Dr_Willies: you were true...I have done mistake by doing advanced work with just few knowledge...my video driver totally messed up :(
<mezquita> Halt or shutdown commands doesn't work
<dinghy> haha ol school prog mka
<dinghy> :D
<ghostknife> trism: I don't have a dch command
<Xfact> even worse then before
<Tranz> happy new year to everyone! Best wishes
<trism> ghostknife: generally when I do it, it appends ubuntuX to the end (so if it were ubuntu1 it would be ubuntu2)
<emachnic_> mezquita, you try sudo shutdown now?
<mka> paulus68, this is very very very strange
<mezquita> yes
<ghostknife> trism: what package contains dch? dpkg -S ?
<trism> ghostknife: it is in devscripts
<dinghy> tyeah, a little higher, but i could make it nicer in windows with this headset know what im saying? :P
<t1> dinghy: alsamixer got it sorted for ya? :P
<emachnic_> mezquita, what's the output?
<Gorlist> Evening, I was thinking on installing the latest Virtualbox to run windowsXP - what is the performance like? was hoping to run a 3d cad program (modo - uses opengl))
<meero> ghostknife: i created it by dchroot. i want to run there just rtorrent( low privilage user)
<ntr_> ctmjr, nope
<jeffjeffdejeff> dr_willis: that's all i do? click on that link?! :o
<Dr_Willis> jeffjeffdejeff:  read the url perhaps? install the ubuntu-restricted-exras package also will proberly grab all the flash stuff you need.
<ghostknife> meero: create the user outside chroot then. change to it, and run the chroot as this user
<ctmjr> ntr_: are you using gnome?
<mezquita> Stopping swap [ok]
<ntr_> yup
<mezquita> and computer hang
<paulus68_> mka: that's what I think to so I would realy like to burn the new server iso and safe my config files for Ip tables and network configs and try again however would not like to get stuck in the process
<mezquita> but i can restart it
<ghostknife> mezquita: optionally you can copy /etc/passwd to the chroot, and delete all lines except for that user. this will help the command to resolve a UID to username
<emachnic_> Gorlist, depends on the computer. I've used VirtualBox on Linux with WinXP and at full screen, couldn't tell it was virtual
<dinghy> tl, hm not really made it higher but bad quality? any more options ? :P
<macman_> hey all .. i want to mount an iso and then rip it using mplayer as a mpeg file .. is thi possible ?
<macman_> s/thi/this
<Gorlist> emachnic_, ive got a pretty poky system with latest bits this summer
<dinghy> why did they have too set the limit too 100 when i need like 200 :P
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  yes. should be possible.  Theres proberly better tools to 'rip' it then mplayer
<skeletal> guys, someone know some Neogeo emulator for Linux????????????/
<Gorlist> emachnic_, I might give it ago then
<dudko> hi. please I am running LAMP on Ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition.  I have dynamic IP adress and I'd like to acces my localhost from internet via free DNS. what do I need to set up and where?
<njn> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<emachnic_> Gorlist, should work well. Make sure to install the guest additions
<skeletal> someone knows?
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  MAME can play many negeo arcade games/roms
<Gorlist> emachnic_, right will figure that out as I do it :)
<jeffjeffdejeff> dr_willis: you're a legend.  thank you so much!
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  and theres proberly other eumlators out there
<mezquita> ghostknife: how?
<mka> paulus68, let's try a full-blown routine
<hadi57> happy new year all, i just installed kaffeine to use my dvb card, but i got the message cannot find demultiplexer plugin for the given media data, any one can help me please?
<dinghy> tl, headphone stays at 00, like it wasnt a headset connected:P
<meero> ghostknife: i created now user, copied it from /etc/passw /etc/groups to chroot. but there is problem with bash....
<emachnic_> Gorlist good luck
<dinghy> in alsamixer
<skeletal> <Dr_Willis>   xmame ???
<Gorlist> emachnic_, thanks
<MASARUwota> skeletal: hearing good things about gngeo
<Fitz11> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME
<mka> paulus68, sudo find / -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh | pg
<t1> dinghy: ..So turn it up? Or hit it with a stick.
<skeletal> <Dr_Willis>  xmames dosn't work here.
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  sorry you used up your quota of ???'s for the day
<dinghy> lal
<dinghy> it wont
<meero> ghostknife: how to run chroot as "this" user?
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  odd.. it works fine here for me. :)
<rm4irc> is there a doc describing how to setup wireless on a laptop which has a prisim2.5 card and needs to use wpa2 personal with AES security
<t1> Is it muted?
<dinghy> hehe it is sound
<dinghy> but i want higher volume:P
<dinghy> and its on the "fullest"
<mka> Fitz11, we can help you, but caps are shouting us
<skeletal> <Dr_Willis>  oh god, what can I do then?
<t1> Is the WAV or PCM channel turned down?
<dinghy> my headphones are capable of more
<ghostknife> meero: su <user> -c "chroot command"
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  you do need to properly set up Mame with the mame roms, and a mame front end helps
<dinghy> where? :P
<Fitz11> o sorry. are you good with laptops
<t1> Should see it in alsamixer.
<ctmjr> ntr_: ok read all this before doing anything. 1. press ctrl+alt=f1 2. run /etc/init.d/gdm stop 3. run sudo sh ./nameofdriver.run 4. answer the questions if you get a gcc version error just choose no. 5. after it is done reboot the computer
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  depends on exactly what you are wanting to do. MAME runs MAME roms - which include many negeo games. theres also mess,  and proberly other emulators out there as well
<Dr_Willis> !info xmess
<ubottu> Package xmess does not exist in karmic
<ghostknife> meero: su <user> -c "<command>" # runs <command> as <user>
<skeletal> <Dr_Willis>  yes, i do it. My front end is Gxmame. But, doesn't work  here.
<ctmjr> *ctrl+alt+f1
<dinghy> hmm ive turned fullest on gnome-volume-control and alsamixer but still not high enough, any more suggestions?
<ghostknife> meero: alternatively you can just do: sudo su <user>
<skeletal> <Dr_Willis>  Guy, is there some manner of use Kawaks emulator in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  trouble shoot the issue i guess. and read up on mame configuration.  You do have some mame roms?
<ghostknife> meero: and from the shell you get run your chroot
<skeletal> <Dr_Willis> Yes
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  no idea what kawaks is. if its a windows app try it in wine
<Fitz11> mka can you help me
<skeletal> I have tried with wine. Dosn't support it.
<t1> dinghy: Not really off the top of my head, really, probably some tweaking to be done with the card somewhere; used to have that issue with my internal. Searching the community docs or the forum for your sound card + "low volume" oughta help.
<Dr_Willis> !info mednafen | skeletal
<ubottu> skeletal: mednafen (source: mednafen): multi-platform emulator, including NES, GB/A, Lynx, PC Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.C-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1890 kB, installed size 5672 kB
<t1> Aside from checking all your other volumes.
<Gorlist> emachnic_, how much base memory did you use?
<Guest23021> i want install
<Guest23021> the printer
<ctmjr> ntr_: what driver did yiou download from nvidia?
<Guest23021> canon lbp2900
<paulus68_> mka: does this take along time?
<dinghy> tl, aight i will try to find a solution, thanks for all the help:D
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis: mednafen doesnt do those
<Dr_Willis> skeletal:  thats at least one other emulaotr in the repos for nego it seems
<Guest23021> who can halp me?
<Dr_Willis> MASARUwota:  the description says it does
<mka> Fitz11, just ask a question, if someone knows, you will get help
<t1> no prob.
<MASARUwota> :X nvm what i said then
<mhall119> skeletal, http://gngeo.berlios.de/
<mka> paulus68, you can remove the last pipe
<meero> ghostknife: just a sec.. :-) i try it
<emachnic_> Gorlist, it's XP so I only allocated 512ish. My box only has 2Gb of RAM and worked fine
<MASARUwota> seconding mhall119s proposition, skeletal
<mka> paulus68, like "sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh "
<Rimshot> Hello all
<Fitz11> well could anybody hellp me get alien arean with linux
<Gorlist> emachnic_, rgr thxs
<Guest23021> help me i want the isntal printer canon LBP2900
<mka> paulus68, sorry "sudo find / -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh "
<Dr_Willis> !info xmess
<ubottu> Package xmess does not exist in karmic
<MASARUwota> Fitz11: the game alien arena?
<dinghy> hey tl, now i got kinda loud, using alsamixer, high enuff:D
<Fitz11> ya
<ghostknife> meero: why do you want this? does rtorrent have a security problem you're trying to protect against?
<Guest23021> help me i want the isntal printer canon LBP2900 ? please
<dinghy> any louder now and theyll be broken, so thanks ;D
<Dr_Willis> !info xmess-x
<ubottu> xmess-x (source: xmame): X binaries for the Multi Emulator Super System. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-3.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 3372 kB, installed size 11188 kB
<t1> dinghy: See? All you have to do is fiddle with things you don't know what do until it works.
<t1> :D
<dinghy> fo shoooooooooooo
<binMonkey> have any of you been able to get an internal mic to work in 9.10?
<dinghy> ;D
<Fitz11> ya alien areana
<ntr_> ctmjr, http://www.nvidia.co.uk/page/geforce2mx.html
<emachnic_> Gorlist, make sure you use VB from virtualbox.org and not the one in the repos
<dinghy> happy new year
<ghostknife> binMonkey: I have the same problem
<Gorlist> emachnic_, ah
<Rimshot> I'm having trouble connecting Ubunto 9.10 to Win XP via P2P network. I think my smb.conf might be screwed up. Does anyone here have a smb.conf already configured for connecting to XP that they could ship me?
<sharpen047> has anyone gotten iphone usb tethering to work on ubuntu? i tried itunnel but cant get it to work
<paulus68_> mka: get this error unable to execute /usr/bin/du: Argument list too long
<Guest23021> este un roman pe aici???
<emachnic_> The open source edition loses a lot of features
<ntr_> I just assume the actual linux driver from the would be the right one
<meero> ghostknife: no, but im bit paranoid, and want to play a little :-)
<Gorlist> emachnic_, their running 3.01 in repo
<ntr_> or hope anyway
<binMonkey> ghostknife: have you got anywhere with it?
<dinghy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w-oDZSLUrY
<dinghy> :D
<ghostknife> binMonkey: no i gave up after trying for an hour or so
<ghostknife> binMonkey: will try again another time
<sharpen047> has anyone gotten iphone usb tethering to work on ubuntu? i tried itunnel but cant get it to work
<meero> ghostknife: i have some problems with ubuntu server stability too, trying to figure out why, and whats is happening
<hikenboot> what encryption method does ubuntu use during its installer dm_crypt luks or other?
<ghostknife> binMonkey: what card?
<binMonkey> ghostknife: lol.  i've been at it about five hours now.
<binMonkey> ghostknife: it's an intel hda card.
<ghostknife> binMonkey: thought so ;>
<ghostknife> binMonkey: VAIO ?
<mka> paulus68, ok, first "cd /" then "sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh "
<binMonkey> ghostknife: no, it's an hp.
<meero> ghostknife: i have : rtorrent:x:1004:1004::/var/chroot/home/rtorrent:/var/chroot/bin/sh in passwd, but when i login, it doesnt put me to chroot, do u know why it might happen?
<ctmjr> ntr_: ok just making sure you did not download the new driver
<ghostknife> meero: it won't put you into chroot when you log in
<ghostknife> meero: you have to run the chroot command as that user
<ntr_> erm.. i think that is the new driver.. it was released on 16th of Dec
<quesada> running an geForce 8400M GS, proprietary nvidia driver 185. metacity is very slow. Here's the log: http://pastebin.com/m53e3d3fa
<lwslws> ntr_: there's your problem
<ctmjr> ntr_: this is the driver you want http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.14.html
<ghostknife> binMonkey: google for "vaio microphone" as well. found quite a few entries with proposed fixes. looks promising, haven't tried it yet
<meero> ghostknife: ok, help me pls with this one thing .... how to install rtorrent in chroot enviroment
<lwslws> ntr_: new driver does *not* work with your card ;)
<ntr_> :P
<quesada> looks like dri and dri2 modules are not loaded. This happens in ubuntu 9.10 too (pastebin is my lappy sabayon). any idea how to fix this?
<lwslws> ain't progress grand?
<ghostknife> binMonkey: most of them also have the snd-hda-intel modules for the mic
<ntr_> i didnt install this one i downloaded.. couldnt work out how :(
<ghostknife> binMonkey: for interest sake, which chipset do you have?
<ghostknife> binMonkey: ICH5/6/7/8/9 ?
<lwslws> and, bedtime (0427 local time here) - night all
<ntr_> but yeah the one ubuntu wants me to install at install is the new one i guess
<ntr_> night lwslws thanks for ya help :)
<binMonkey> ghostknife: let me find that again.  hold on.
<sol10> lwslws: Sleep well
<mka> paulus68, but you will be unable to scroll backward, you can insert "|pg" or "|less" to page the output or "> ~/myfile.txt" to redirect to a file
<ghostknife> binMonkey: just check lspci
<binMonkey> ghostknife: i'm using ich9.
<ntr_> ok its downloading, what do i do with the .run file after though ctmjr ?
<binMonkey> ghostknife: i tried keeping notes.  but now they're all a mess.
<ghostknife> binMonkey: sorry
<ghostknife> binMonkey: the older versions seem to be easier to fix
<ctmjr> ntr_: are you on the computer you are trying to install the driver to
<Supersaiyan_IV> quesada, try the latest beta, there's 30% 2D acceleration improvement
<ghostknife> binMonkey: but look around. google snd_hda_intel or hda_intel or snd-hda-intel etc. with microphone or mic. there was quite a few fixes for the lower versions. might help for you
<ntr_> yup
<binMonkey> ghostknife: lol.  dang, i knew 9 was bad.
<binMonkey> ghostknife: thanks a lot for pointing me somewhere!!!  :)
<deviad> Can anyone pls check this sort of "conflict": http://pastebin.com/m4e7d4d9d. udev renames network interface eth1 into eth2
<deviad> why?
<ghostknife> binMonkey: let me know if you fix it
<CarlosGong> test
<_scavenger_> deviad: Maybe eth1 isn't availible?
<paulus68_> mka: that doesn't change much getting the same error as before  however when I sudo du -kshc /.* I get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m64e3fa1b will not work still gets stuk on the usr/bin
<binMonkey> ghostknife: will do.
<deviad> _scavenger_, I have nothing on eth1
<_scavenger_> deviad: Are you sure?
<deviad> yes, 100%
<deviad> If I run ifconfig -a I cannot see anything labeled as eth1
<owen1_> i try to install a driver and it ask me for my root password. i don't think ubuntu has one by default. how to create one?
<ctmjr> owen1_: use sudo
<mka> paulus68_, please paste HERE the command you executed that did not work
<zamba> my vlc doesn't have support for the mpeg aac audio.. i guess this is related to licencing terms.. how can i get a version of ffmpeg that has this support, without recompiling myself?
<llutz> deviad: delete /etc/udev/rules.d/XXX-persistent-net.rules
<ctmjr> !root | owen1_
<ubottu> owen1_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yann_> bonjour, et bonne année,quelqu'un parle francais ?
<mka> deviad, did you copy your ubuntu installation from another machine?
<pac1> When I try to look at "removable" media i get "unable to mount" "authentication is required".  Checked google, but no clues there except references to ntfs-config.  These are not ntfs partitiions.   Anyone know a link that explains what is really happening?
<mka> deviad, do as llutz said, it works
<Izinucs> owen1_: when installing use sudo for those things that need a root password.. so .. sudo <package to install>
<_scavenger_> deviad: I googled a bit; could you try this: http://www.pubbs.net/fedora/200911/48043/ ?
<paulus68_> mka: sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh|pg>>check.txt
<emachnic_> yann_, petit francais
<yann_> vi
<usr13> deviad: I see eth1 in http://pastebin.com/m4e7d4d9d
<mka> paulus68_, that is a wront command
<yann_> j'avais une question à poser
<MASARUwota> !fr|yann_
<ubottu> yann_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<emachnic_> yann_ d'accord
<mka> paulus68_, first "cd /"  then "sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh | pg"
<owen1_> Izinucs: the driver i install ask for root password. not superuser password, i guess.
<yann_> oui ok mais comment faire ?
<MASARUwota> !fr|emachnic_
<ubottu> emachnic_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<deviad> usr13, and the same network card, broadcom etc. etc., is labeled a while later as eth2
<Izinucs> owen1_: same
<deviad> it's always the same card
<owen1_> Izinucs: i need to set root password, since ubuntu don't come with it by default
<mka> paulus68_, you need to press ENTER to view the next page
<emachnic_> Sorry
<usr13> deviad: ifconfig eth0 ; ifconfig eth1
<Izinucs> owen1_: what are you installing
<owen1_> Izinucs: dell printer driver
<mka> paulus68_, if you are not familiar with pg you can use "less"
<deviad> mka, I installed from the "live cd"
<usr13> But try what llutz said.
<paulus68_> mka:  ok
<deviad> since the "slick installation" didn't work. I had to use the "try and see" menu entry
<adi_> 14
<Izinucs> owen1_: you don't need a "root" password for that.. sudo will work fine.. their instructions mentions root but sudo works..
<deviad> then I clicked on the installer and I installed ubuntu this way on my macbook pro
<owen1_> Izinucs: i thought its the same, but it's not let me install it if i type the super user password. i guess super user is not root.
<adi_> wolf14
<deviad> usr13, if I run ifconfig eth1 it says "device not found"
<mka> deviad, did you do what llutz said, erasing the contents of the persistent udev net files (and cd files if you want)
<Izinucs> owen1_: you're doing something wrong.. is this a linux driver? which printer is it?
<NamVet> Dr_Willis sez, " you could move the broken users .gnome* and .gconf* directories somewhere, then login as that user. and it should 'reset' your gnome settings back to defaults" Confused does gnome* mean all gnome files or just the broken ones? If just the broken ones, how do I tell which are the broken ones? Sry for being a pain.
<owen1_> Izinucs: let me try running their sh file with sudo. 1 sec
<Xfact> hey....
<Izinucs> owen1_: if it's a sh file then yes.. sudo sh <filename.sh>
<Xfact> learnd manything
<mka> deviad, I know this problem it has been happening to me a lot
<adi_> kony
<ctmjr> ntr_: when it is done downloading you need to go into a tty but pressing the ctrl+alt+f1 keys this will bring you to the terminal tty1 then run this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then run the nvidia installer sudo sh ./name of driver.run when it is done reboot the computer
<owen1_> Izinucs: interesting, so what's up with this root account? is it different than superuser? and why it has no password?
<ctmjr> *but/by
<ubuntu__> hii
<Izinucs> owen1_: it's the way it's done with ubuntu.. sudo gives you temporary root priviliges.. it's a security measure
<deviad> _scavenger_, I'm going to reboot to see if that method works. Instead of removing that line from the file I have just commented it out.
<Fitz11> can anbdoy help me with getting alien areana to work on my 1ov
<_scavenger_> deviad: Good idea.
<paulus68_> mka: everything stays at 0 at the beginning of each line
<NamVet> Happy New Year all. I'll try moving the directories. GOODBYE
<paulus68_> mka: can't export it to a file since the output is to long
<_raven_> GPODDER: "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - anything possible to rescue?
<mka> paulus68_, try this "cd /"  then "sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh > ~/file.txt" and then pastebin the contents of "~/file.txt"
<usr13> mka: Or:  sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh | pastebinit
<mka> wow, thanks! paulus68_ do as usr13 as suggested
<paulus68_> usr13: pastebinit not found
<adi_> wolf45
<usr13> paulus68_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<usr13> paulus68_: mka But it's still going to be a whole lot of output.
<Fezzler> Will wine work with an audio app?  I can get wincfg to successfull emitt sound via Test (ALSA and JACKD drivers) but the app doesn't work
<paulus68_> usr13: couldn't find package pastebinit
<Xfact> in ubuntu for specific sound card any specific software needed or ALSA driver controls everything???
<ntr_> urgh
<sol10> paulus68_: he probably meant you should pastebin the output of the given command.
<usr13> paulus68_: How is your internet connection?
<paulus68_> usr13: good
<ctmjr> ntr_: still does not work?
<ntr_> ctmjr, the driver installed fine, but now the screens all weird,
<usr13> Well, I don't know.  Just do it as mka said.  Never mind.
<paulus68_> usr13: otherwhise I couldn't connect to chat
<edbian> Xfact, Linux is fundamentally different than windows in that the drivers are part of the kernel.  alsa's goal is to work on any soundcard it might come across.  It may or may not work (it probably will)
<mka> usr13, I know, i don't think we have any other choice, we are tracking all the files in the filesystem, wait, maybe there is another choice ....??
<ntr_> like in here im seeing some lines about 10 times
<trism> mka: what are you trying to do with that command exactly?
<Xfact> edbian:ohh...yes it's totally different then windows!
<jefinc> is there a way to have my "Ubuntu Software Centre" sort by popularity like in Jaunty?
<edbian> Xfact, Yeah, have you tested your sound card??
<ADmad> guys what swap partition size do you recommend for a system with 4gb ram?  i am a web developer so in most case i would be running a web server, an ide, couple of web browser, and few small applications at a time
<usr13> !pastebinit > paulus68_
<ubottu> paulus68_, please see my private message
<nero_> hi
<paulus68_> mka: where does it store the ~file.txt
<Xfact> edbian: yes...but all line out jack doesn't working...
<mka> trism, usr13 the hard drive of paulus68_ is about 500GB and it shows 98% usage but he cannot locate the file using his hdd space
<usr13> mka: O  just a sec..
<edbian> ADmad, The rule of thumb used to be 2 x your ram.  It is a topic that is hotly debated.  I think that 1GB is pretty much perfect for anybody.  I'll find a reference article online hang on...
<trism> mka: why not something like du / | sort -nr > ~/usage.txt?
<ntr_> ctmjr, maybe i need even older drivers? lol
<nero_> have you seen stalker?
<mka> paulus68_, it's not ~file.txt it
<mka> paulus68_, it's not ~file.txt its file.txt in ~
<urthmover> Is anyone in the US having trouble with the Software Sources servers right now?
<paulus68_> mka:  ok
<usr13> paulus68_: mka du -sk * | sort -n  #will list by file sizes, largest last
<edbian> ADmad, This seems pretty good: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<mka> paulus68_, gedit ~/file.txt
<ADmad> edbian: yeah i know the rule of thumb but i think its a bit outdated in current scenario where PCs have such large memories
<usr13> paulus68_: mka   ls -lS |grep ^d   #will show directories sorted by size
<llutz> edbian: that swap=2xram rule was made 10 yrs ago, pointless today
<Xfact> but one thing of ubuntu is very irritating...it has limitation of software versions or usage with it's every version, that windows doesn't have...all most all software supports all versions....
<edbian> ADmad, That is exactly what the article says
<edbian> llutz,  yeah
<ADmad> edbian: i will read up.. thank you
<whowhat> wow this server is big
<edbian> ADmad, No problem
<mka> trism, hmmm, that's better I think, stupid me, I usually think of "du" with the "-s" option because I made an alias like that
<ctmjr> ntr_: it should have worked try running this in a terminal and then reboot again or restart X    sudo nvidia-xconfig --force-generate
<edbian> Xfact, Nothing stops you from grabbing source code for any program you want and compiling any version your heart contents (although trusting the repos is strongly recommended)
<canthus13> whowhat: True.  Most aren't actively chatting, though.. thankfully.
<adi_> tech..
<ntr_> try running what? sorry im having a hard time seeing
<paulus68_> mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6586d1b
<whowhat> say. rrrr. i hope it will rejoin atuomticaly after i close mirc
<mka> paulus68_, here we go
<unop> usr13, except the directory size reported by ls is not the true size :)
<ctmjr> ntr_: sudo nvidia-xconfig --force-generate
<k-train> anyone on know much about ekiga?
<mka> paulus68_, but this does not work, we tried it already
<whowhat> ekiga?
<mka> paulus68_, where are the contents of the file.txt file?
<ntr_> ctmjr, ok i run that, and gonna login here whilst i reboot
<whowhat> so this is the server of the elite folks?
<canthus13> whowhat: Elite? No.  Just helpful people. this is a support channel.
<mneptok> !offtopic > whowhat
<ubottu> whowhat, please see my private message
<usr13> paulus68_: mka   unop:  ls -lSr |grep ^d   #Will show loagest directories last.
<canthus13> whowhat: And Ekiga is a Voip client, sort of an open-source version of Skype.
<mneptok> usr13: just use du
<usr13> paulus68_: mka   unop:  ls -lS |grep ^d   #Will show loagest directories first.
<edbian> whowhat, ha ha What do you mean the server of the elite?
<ali_> hello
<canthus13> whowhat: http://ekiga.org
<usr13> mneptok: ls is faster
<edbian> ali_, hi
<mneptok> *blink*
<whowhat> what is ubottu?
<unop> usr13, that's not true at all - you can have an empty directory with a size that is not reflective of it being empty
<k-train> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 64 and i can't make a test call
<whowhat> ubuntu?
<paulus68_> mka: usr13:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mf4ac825
<canthus13> whowhat: Linux.  see http://www.ubuntu.com/
<mka> usr13, please be explicit, we don't want directories at high level (/),
<edbian> whowhat, It is an operating system based on the open source linux kernel.
<nero_> how do i get my wireless to work in ubuntu 9.10 ateros board?
<ntr__> ctmjr: nope exactly the same :(
<usr13> mka: unop du -sk * | sort -n
<clayasaurus_> dreadmoon.com ubuntu based distro for game developers
<canthus13> whowhat: you might want to check out #ubuntu-beginners-help for the really basic stuff.  It's slower paced, less confusing.
<k-train> I've tried 3.2.6 and 3.2.5 in the repos, but neither work.
<sharpen047> can someone help me with some ad-hoc network stuff please?
<paulus68_> usr13: :mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6586d1b
<usr13> sharpen047: What do you need?
<mka> usr13, paulus68_ is "unop" a command?
<usr13> mka: no
<mka> usr13, paulus68_ we have been doing one command over and over
<unop> mka, i'm unop and i'm not a command :)
<paulus68_> usr13: what do you think of the last pastebin?
<usr13> paulus68_: ls /media
<k-train> What type of information regarding my ekiga setup/hardware can i give to help out?
<mka> unop, oh, sorry
<usr13> paulus68_: ls -ltr /media
<jMyles> How can I list all the open ports in iptables?
<usr13> jMyles: iptables does not have open ports.
<edbian> jMyles, you can list all of your iptables rules by "sudo iptables -L"  if you don't have a rule to block a port than it is open.
<mka> usr13, paulus68_ , unop , there are mount points in media so discard it
<paulus68_> usr13: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m716c45a
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to create an ad-hoc network?
<jMyles> edbian, usr13: ahh, ok :-)  thanks
<llutz> edbian: a port would only be "open" if a process listens on it
<edbian> jMyles, No problem
<edbian> llutz, I think the definition of open is sort of fuzzy.  In my mind it could be open with nothing responding on it.
<usr13> jMyles: What you probably want is: netstat -tunlp
<paulus68_> mka:usr13: media the folder for my mountpoints that's correct
<edbian> llutz, Simply because nothing has closed the port.
<mka> sharpen047, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "blah" mode ad-hoc key off freq 2.422G ?
<llutz> edbian: you cannot reach a port, nothing listens on, so its not open
<edbian> llutz, In the formal sense, yeah you're right
<Dr_Willis> Open = Not closed/blocked..  avail for ussage. :)
<sharpen047> mka, ill try that brb
<Dr_Willis> Shelds Up Website says all my ports are 'stealthed' :) Im so Leet.
<mka> paulus68_, I am still patiently waiting for that "~/file.txt"
<Fezzler> If attempting to use Jackd driver with wine.  Do I select Jackd driver in wincfg before or after starting Jackd?
<paulus68_> usr13: question if I safe my config files for bind dhcp iptables and network and I do a fresh install of server 9.10 copy them over is that good enough to be operational afterwards or is this wishfull thinking
<usr13> paulus68_: Do you have some sort of backup system running?
<ctmjr> ntr_: your driver is corrupt for some reason can you paste your /var/Xorg.0.log
<paulus68_> usr13: I do yes but this is in the middle of the night
<ntr__> ctmjr: sure 1sec, just rebooting
<paulus68_> mka:  when trying to run and safe to file I get still the error as before unable to execute /usr/bin/du: Argument list too long
<usr13> paulus68_: What is /media/windows and /media/windows1 and /media/backup and /media/backup1 and media/backup2 ?
<phaktor> Is there an issue with programs running on 9.10 locking up?
<ntr__> !pastebin > ntr__
<ubottu> ntr__, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> phaktor:  not that ive seen/noticed/heard of.
<canthus13> phaktor: None that I've encountered.
<sharpen047> mka line returned with no errors, still no ad-hoc
 * Dr_Willis waits for phaktor 's real question.
<usr13> paulus68_: And where is it going to?  Is there really some devices conected there and that those are just mount points for them?  Or is it going to actual directories that reside on your HD?
<Tiders> How can I install ttcp on Ubuntu
<mka> paulus68_, and "cd /" and "sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo du -sh | pastebinit" ?
<Dr_Willis> !info ttcp
<ubottu> Package ttcp does not exist in karmic
<paulus68_> usr13: media windows and windows 1 are window programs backup one is the only correct one
<paulus68_> mka:  identical problem
<urthmover> Is ubuntu planning on integrating a system wide audio equalizer for pulseaudio?
<mka> sharpen047, what do you want to achieve again, an ad-hoc wireless network between 2 computers?
<usr13> paulus68_: If those directories do not point to mounted external media, it is just writing to your hard drive and filling it up.
<phaktor> Dr_Willis: I've upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 (all in one night) and now programs like holotz's castle and other games lock when closing,
<Dr_Willis> urthmover:  i saw one available for download..
<trix`G> Can I config grub to load a mounted DVD iso image off of my hard drive and boot from it as if it was a real DVD?
<MorphyNOR> urthmover: there is one already
<trix`G> Oh and happy 2010 everyone!
<paulus68_> usr13: let me check
<urthmover> MorphyNOR: do you have a PPA or url for it?
<sharpen047> mka im trying to tether my iphone to my laptop, itunnel doesnt work and i dont have bluetooth so my only other option is wifi, and i cant seem to get adhoc up..
<usr13> paulus68_: That is more than likely your problem.
<unop> paulus68_  sudo find . -type f -exec du {} + | sort -nr > ~/usage.txt
<MorphyNOR> urthmover: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<canthus13> urthmover: Pulseaudio Volume Control, maybe?
<canthus13> it's in the repos.
<paulus68_> usr13: question if a server can't find the original mountpoint of a external hard drive does it create one within media and store the data there?
<mka> usr13, paulus68_ yes you have a point there usr13 or maybe paulus68_ should umount all the /media mounted partitions and check if ever those mount points are empty?
<sharpen047> mka ive been looking in on this for about two months now and i know my phone is fine because i tried it on the same computer but on windows xp
<mka> sharpen047, iphone? goodluck!
<usr13> jMyles: I do not know what backup system you are using so I  have no idea what it is doing, (or not doing).  But as I said, it may very well be that it just keeps creating directories in /media and copying files to them.
<deviad> Has anyone installed the latest nvidia drivers 195 (If I recall properly)? Are there any improvements over version 185?
<mka> sharpen047, the iphone and your cellphone should be in the same subnet
<jMyles> usr13: looks like you meant that message for paulus68_
<usr13> paulus68_: I do not know what backup system you are using so I  have no idea what it is doing, (or not doing).  But as I said, it may very well be that it just keeps creating directories in /media and copying files to them.
<usr13> jMyles: Sorry.  You are correct.
<sharpen047> mka, lol? all i need to do is create an ad-hoc network on my laptop and i can probably get it from there but it seems like its broken or something
<mka> sharpen047, check the ip address of your iphone and then set that your pc to be very similar to that of your iphone
<sharpen047_> Mka what do you mean
<mka> sharpen047, how does you iphone get an ip address, can you set it or it has to acquire it form a dhcp server?
<Snump> I'm trying to isntall the drivers for the Radeon 1250 on 9.10.  I tried installing slrx foa apt get but I still can't get the correct resolution on my screen.
<Snump> foa=via
<sharpen047> Mka I use the program on the phone. I just need the phone to see the adhoc network
<mka> sharpen047, the ideal situation is if you can set you iphone ip address to something like 10.11.12.1 and then your pc to 10.11.12.2
<bigdavjoker> I keep having problems with Sun VirtualBox crashes as sooon as I try and install a new VM.  I can configure everything fine but as soon as it tries to boot the guest OS the entire machine freezes and i have to hard reset
<sharpen047> Mka the program is pdanet. It takes care of ips
<usr13>  sharpen047 Make sure your Wireless router is boradcasting essid.
<Snump> 1hmm...
<mka> sharpen047, it does not help for it to see the network, if there is no dhcp server, it will not be  able to connet to it even if you can see it
<sharpen047> usr13: My router? Haha I'm trying adhoc
<usr13> sharpen047: O
<sharpen047> Mka ok then I'll set the adhoc to dhcp
<rayo> hi, i installed the daily lucid ubuntu and i'm trying to build my own kernel, the kernel is able to boot, after kernel init, it terminates the boot process. (init: mountall main process (86) killed by SEGV signal \n General error mounting filesystems) after the message the maintenance shell is launched. can someone give me a hint what it could be?
<jarray52> Ubuntu hard freezes whenever a USB flash drive is plugged in. What could cause this?
<ntr__> ctmjr: http://evonykillaz.info/Xorg.0.log
<ntr__> sorry is the only way ui could do it
<usr13> sharpen047: ad-hoc mode does not broadcast essid (as far as I know), so you will need to set essid manually.
<mka> sharpen047, ?? ok, then that command I have you it's enough
<usr13> sharpen047: ... on both ends.
<ntr__> ctmjr: X keeps restarting now everytime I load Firefox
<webbb82> last night i was trying to install ubuntu along with my window install for a dual boot setup, but the partition part of the install wouldnt let me pick my unalocated diskspace to install ubuntu on so now im stuck with 200 gbs of unallocated hard drive that i dunno what to do with any one got any ideas
<sharpen047> usr13: I try to create the adhoc with channel Essid key off etc.. It doesn't change
<|sanchez|> Hey I just upgraded my netbook to ubuntu 9.10 x86 and noticed that /boot/grub has no menu.lst as the prior installs did... was there an upgrade to grub in ubuntu 9.10?
<usr13> sharpen047: man iwconfig
<sharpen047> Mka that command doesn't change settings of iwcpnfig output
<burzki> !grub2 | |sanchez|
<ubottu> |sanchez|: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mka> sharpen047, do as usr13 is suggesting
<sharpen047> usr13: I know how to use it I have mka helping and his command didn't work either
<|sanchez|> thanks burzki :)
<usr13> sharpen047: iwconfig eth0 essid sharp  #where eth0 is the actual wireless NIC and sharp is the deisred essid.
<|sanchez|> wana get my backtrack partition back into grub and was surprised when i didnt see menu.lst in there
<mka> sharpen047, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "blah" mode ad-hoc key off freq 2.422G ?
<mka> sharpen047, maybe remove the key and freq options for now
<burzki> haven't done anything w/ it, non issue for me.  just know its there
<sharpen047> usr13: Again I know how to use the command, the essid of iwcpnfig is unassociated
<Dr_Willis> |sanchez|:  thats odd.. I was thinking a 'upgrade' would keep grub1 and thus keep the menu.lst file.
<sharpen047> Iwconfig* iPhone autocorrect haha
<usr13> sharpen047: iwconfig eth0 essid sharp mode ad-hoc ; ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.3
<saurabh> hello
<Dr_Willis> |sanchez|:  with grub2 the 'update-grub' command  for me has seen/setup the other ubuntu linux installs ive had on this system
<usr13> sharpen047:  something like that ^^^
<webbb82> when i put in the ubuntu install cd i dont get the option to install them side by side or install it to unused diskspace just says remove everything and install ubunutu
<webbb82> how do i install it to unallocated disk space
<mka> sharpen047, ahhaaaaa, now, how is the iPhone going to detect that static ip address, usr13 ?
<usr13> sharpen047: Well, I only know Linux, not Iphone.  Sorry I can't help you there.  (You'll have to talk to my son, he has an Iphone, I only have a blackberry :)
<sharpen047> usr13:  so did they change that recently? I used to be able to type Sudo iwconfig eth1 essid adhocnet and it would set the essid to adhocnet without anything else
<DasEi> How do I get the trigger for a hd when it's mounted ? (I want to run a script once I manually mount a hd )
<dj_> hey guys i have usb driver memory that i bought its 2gb, now when i open it it shows just 999mb and there are no files on it
<sharpen047> usr13: Nah I know how to get it to work I have already done it on my windows partition
<usr13> sharpen047: You are correct, that should [still] work.
<deviad> Is there anything like skim for gnome?
<DasEi> dj_: what does sudo fdisk -l say about it ?
<sharpen047> usr13:  that's why I'm trying to say. That command doesn't change my essid
<usr13> sharpen047: well, when you figure it out, let the rest of us know, (I'm clueless).
<sharpen047> It's like it doesn't work
<paulus68_> usr13: can you give me your thoughts on this question if I copy my config files for dhcp/bind/iptables to another computer do a complete reinstall of my server but these files back would I be able to surf directly afterwards or not?
<ZystemFryar> Gooday, is there a painless way to allow multiple users to use the same Ubuntu system Simultaneously (via VNC or RDP) Kind of like how Remote Desktop works on Windows Server 2003+
<usr13> sharpen047: Are you using the right interface name for your wireless NIC?
<dj_> DasEi:http://www.pastebin.ca/1734290
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  is theres a problem with using vnc? or they could use 'xming' and have  linux programs appearing on their windows desktop.
<sharpen047> usr13: Haha ok thanks for the help usr13  and mka and yes it's the only wifi card I have plugged in ATM I'll be right back. Gunna try my last thought here
<mka> usr13, what if sharpen047 brings the interface down and apply the iwconfig settings and bring it up afterwards?
<DasEi> ZystemFryar: man adduser, addgroup
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  also 'cygwin' just released a new version that could be used for a similer method to the xming way.
<ZystemFryar> DasEi, User added.. and what not.
<annak> olá
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  then theres 'freenx' :)
<annak> tudo bom?? preciso de uma ajudinha
<ZystemFryar> Dr_Willis: Basically, What I want is One person to be able to log in via VNC or other method and use the Machine, But not disconnect the Local user.
<usr13> mka: He's gone now... but yea, it could be that he was using it to connect to the internet, I did not ask him that.
<DasEi> dj_: run gparted and format the unallocated space
<MorphyNOR> ZystemFryar: use NX server
<burzki> webbb82, you have to select the manual partition option
<ZystemFryar> MorphyNOR / Dr_Willis : will look at NX & freenx :)
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  You may be confused about vnc. :) you CAN have several  vnc 'desktop' sessions that are 'hidden' the 'viewing the current local desktop' is just ONE of vnc's features.
<usr13> paulus68_: What kind of server is this?  (I'm not so sure you can't just fix what you have)
<dj_> DasEi:dunno how to run gparted
<DasEi> ZystemFryar: then use ssh with forwarded x, can define how many connections are allowed
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  a user could ssh in, run 'vncserver' and make their own desktop. then connect to it via a vncviewer. You could do this with a dozen  users.
<alabd> hello , what is  "192.168.0.0/24" for in this command ? > iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d \! 192.168.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source <ip on ppp0>
<DasEi> dj_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<usr13> paulus68_: Do you have it sharing internet or something?  (What kind of server is it?)
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  the local user would see none of those.
<ZystemFryar> Thanks, Going to play around a bit...
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  However. running 12 instances of the gnome desktop - may put a bit of load on the machine. Using X forwarding - would be less intensive.
<paulus68_> usr13: it's a server where which I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 last night I had about 100 gig free and now it's full I have dhcp bind iptables running on to it and no internet sharing
<dj_> DasEi:done installed gparted
 * ZystemFryar is away -[ Playing & Catching a bite... ]- at 14:32:41 -[ P:On / L:On ]-
<DasEi> dj_: sudo gparted
<ctmjr> ntr__: try this sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite --nvagp=3 then reboot yes again
<DasEi> dj_: ..let it load
<santamarta> Hola
<dj_> yes it shows
<Seveas> ZystemFryar, disable that annoying script in here
<paulus68_> usr13: hardrive of 500 gig with 100 gig free brb
<napster> I can't find that xor.conf file in /etc/X!!
<napster> I can't find that xor.conf file in /etc/X11
<DasEi> dj_: chooses the usb , NOT your harddisk
<DasEi> choose*
<usr13> paulus68_: If it's full, just delete some stuff.  (And stop the offending app that is filling it up, or reconfigure it)
<ZystemFryar> Bah.. I though It was disabled already
<Seveas> napster, it's xorg.conf
<Steamduck> Hello all. I would love some help getting my Asus 1000HE to reliable connect to networks.  Using "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)"
<webbb82> burzki:  what do i do after i select that\
<napster> Seveas, Yes that one, my bad spelling :(
<Steamduck> Running 9.10
<DasEi> dj_: important data on that stick now ?
<warren_> hello there
<dj_> DasEi:ok now i got it thanx
<Guest3878> I need some help over here
<usr13> paulus68_: rm -rf /media/backup2 ; rm -rf /media/backup1 ; rm -rf /media/windows1  #etc...
<napster> Seveas, Did they relocated it to somewhere else?
<DasEi> dj_: np
<Seveas> napster, no, but it's no longer always needed
<Guest3878> I have toshiba with  HD screen
<Guest3878> and it is not working at all
<napster> Seveas, Why it not in that folder?
<usr13> Guest3878: Can you be more specific?
<Steamduck> anyone free to help with my 1000HE and 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)  ?
<ntr__> ctmjr: nope, seems to have made is a little worse lol
<jefinc> is there a way to have my "Ubuntu Software Centre" sort by popularity like in Jaunty?
<burzki> webbb82, not sure your exact issue, but from there you should be able to see/rework the partitions you have
<LioN__> tem brasileiro?
<DasEi> Steamduck: that's wireless ?
<erUSUL> !br | LioN__
<ubottu> LioN__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usr13> Steamduck: Do you have a question about your wireless card?
<sameepreturns> after installing conky, how do start it
<webbb82> well i  dont really know how to manually assign ubuntu to my unalocated space , always before the install cd would give me the option to install them side by side but io never got that option
<Drakeson> how can I run a custom .xsession from gdm?
<Steamduck> DasEi: I actually can't connect via ethernet at all.  I can occasionally get a connection with some wireless routers.  I have had only one ethernet router to test
<ctmjr> ntr__: i have not seen this error before so am having you try different things so try this sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-nvagp
<burzki> webbb82, liveCD or alternate?
<DasEi> !wireless | steamduck
<ubottu> steamduck: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acrobat> can someone link me to ubuntu i686 karmic LIVE?
<Steamduck> usr13: IMy problem seems to be a common occuance among those with the 1000HE  I think it is caused by a poorly supported controller
<webbb82> i put the live cd in but i get no option to install it to my unallocated disk space
<webbb82> it was a live cd
<mezquita> noconsigo que mi ubuntu se apague
<NamVet> SRY need help doing this, been struggling w/ it since 10:30a you could move the broken users .gnome* and .gconf* directories somewhere, then login as that user.  It should 'reset' your gnome settings back to defaults.
<usr13> Steamduck: What is your problem?
<guntbert> !download | acrobat
<ubottu> acrobat: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<freeride> Happy New Year everybody!!!!!
<DasEi> webbb82: the installe lets you choose from manual or automated install, choose manual, also alternate offrs better flexibility
<petsounds> hi, i'm using jaunty and can i upgrade to gnome 2.28? thanks
<Steamduck> usr13: I can't connect via Ethernet and I can only occasionally connect via wireless
<guntbert> !es | mezquita
<ubottu> mezquita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ntr__> ctmjr: ok rebooting now
<webbb82> will it give me the option to install ubunut onto all unused disk space?
<ntr__> and not a problem, i trust you :P
<burzki> webbb82, two options .. if you install from the cd, when you get to the partitioner, it should give you a 'manual' option.  secondly, you could boot into the liveCD and run the partitioner from there
<LioN__> does anybody knows how connect iphone on jaunty
<acrobat> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<acrobat> i dont see i686 there
<ntr__> ctmjr: nope same thing :(
<usr13>  !network | Steamduck
<ubottu> Steamduck: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> acrobat: go there and check wherever i386 (32) or 64 bit, it's the desktop which is live-able
<burzki> webbb82, i would think so
<webbb82> im a noob how do i turn unallocated disk space into useable disk space
<guntbert> acrobat: 32bit is i386, 64bit is amd64
<acrobat> i686 please?
<LioN__> does anybody knows how connect iphone on jaunty
<burzki> the partitioner will format it for you
<Steamduck> usr13: I don't know what you are asking sorry.  !network   ?
<deviad> acrobat, for i686 you can just use i386
<usr13> Steamduck: If you can not ask a specific question or give us any specific information about your connection problems and about your network, we can not help.  Sorry.
<guntbert> acrobat: there are no special builds for i686
<legend2440> acrobat: no such thing  only 386 or 64
<deviad> exactly, no special builds for i686
<acrobat> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso <-- i used this with unetbootin and it won't boot
<LioN__> does anybody knows how connect iphone on jaunty
<deviad> acrobat, what computer do you have?
<acrobat> deviad: w500 laptop
<guntbert> !md5sum | acrobat
<ubottu> acrobat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Snump> I'm trying to get my ATI driver working in 9.10 and I'm trying to install the linux-restricted packages
<usr13> Steamduck:  But you may find helpful information at this web site:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acrobat> guntbert: its correct
<Snump> I tried using apt-get but it doesn't find "linux-restricted-packages" module
<acrobat> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<LioN__> does anybody knows how connect iphone on jaunty?
<_raven_> GPODDER: "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - anything possible to rescue?
<Dr_Willis> webbb82:  use  a tool like gparted to partiion it and put a filesystem on it.. then mount it somewhere.. or expand a existing filesystem to take up the unallocated space
<usr13> !iphone | LioN__
<ubottu> LioN__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<filippo> salve
<Snump> anyone?
<legend2440> Snump: you mean    ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Snump> extras?  Hmmm...
<acrobat> which ones are live in this website: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/
<jefinc> !enter | Snump
<ubottu> Snump: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Snump> not sure.  the page I found satys moodules...
<Steamduck> would this help describe my problem?
<Steamduck> http://pastebin.com/d5fae047
<Snump> but let me try
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I'm trying to install jave runtime environment onto firefox, but I can't seem to get it to work
<Snump> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-extras
<guntbert> acrobat: live CDs are called "desktop"
<usr13> !restricted | Snump
<ubottu> Snump: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nero_> is there anyone that can help me please?
<usr13> !java | Flootenkerp
<ubottu> Flootenkerp: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_raven_> GPODDER: "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - anything possible to rescue?
<usr13> !ask | nero_
<ubottu> nero_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NamVet> Out of here. happy new yr
<Flootenkerp> okay, I'll try it out, thanks urs13
<webbb82> when i install ubuntu for a dual boot setup i always had the option to "install them side by side" in the install cd where did that option go
<burzki> Steamduck, what is your trouble?
<Snump> usr13: I'm not tryign to play a restricted format, I'm trying to install a proprietary ATI driver.
<usr13> webbb82: should be still there
<IdleOne> What do I need to install so I can share files from ubuntu to PS3?
<webbb82> it wasnt
<guntbert> Snump: you want ubuntu-restricted-extras (not linux-...)
<webbb82> only earase the entire dirve and install or manual
<nero_> i have a laptop running under ubuntu 9.10
<usr13> !ati | Snump
<ubottu> Snump: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Steamduck> burzki: I can't get a reliable connection via wireless with my Asus 1000HE   I can't get ANY  with ethernet
<legend2440> Snump: amd stopped supporting the radeon xpress 1250 so only option is the open source radeon driver
<nero_>  but i can't get my wireless to work
<ntr__> webbb82: when I installed it the other day it was there, when you configure the disks
<burzki> Steamduck, this new isntall?
<burzki> Steamduck, RaLink RT2860 is your wireless chipset.  you need driver for it, if not already
<Steamduck> burzki: Yes
<usr13> Steamduck: You will need to give us specific information about your network and the PCs on it in order for us to help you figure out how to connect to it.
<nero_> the wireless is atheros 5.11 i think
<Steamduck> usr13: I provided a pastebin link.  Did that help?
<burzki> usr13, Steamduck pastebin ^^
<webbb82> ya it wasnt there i dunno why thats why  i had to manually do it and messed up now im stuck with 200 gb unalocated disk space
<usr13> Steamduck: Sorry, didn't see it.
<macman_> if you don't mind i know its in a man page somewhere but i would like a simple command to rip an audio cd to a folder .. then burn that folder to a cd so i can play it in my car .. .i perfer a command line string
<DasEi> usr13: http://pastebin.com/d5fae047
<burzki> webbb82, maybe partitioner is not seeing unused space.  try formatting it from gparted?
<rayo> hi, i installed the daily lucid ubuntu and i'm trying to build my own kernel, the kernel is able to boot, after kernel init, it terminates the boot process. (init: mountall main process (86) killed by SEGV signal \n General error mounting filesystems) after the message the maintenance shell is launched. can someone give me a hint what it could be?
<Steamduck> burzki: So i need a driver...  Is this a UBuntu driver?  I windows driver?  How do I proceed?
<trism> IdleOne: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/stream-media-from-ubuntu-to-your-ps3/ might be what you're looking for (uses mediatomb), but I don't have a PS3 so I can't say how well it works
<usr13> Steamduck: What does ifconfig eth0 say?
<DasEi> macman_: checkout cdrecord
<Cheery> I'm trying to figure out why I can't open a file through my newly created tkinter-based program
<ctmjr> ntr__: am at a loss here maybe we do have the wrong driver or need to reinstall see what this says about your card  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/*
<Steamduck> usr13: Give me a sec I will te you
<IdleOne> trism: thank you! was just reading that. One thing though, the instruction say to run sudo mediatomb. I am wondering why run it with sudo, any idea?
<Snump> guntbert: legend2440  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers my graphics card and/or driver is not listed.
<DasEi> !info cdrecord | macman
<eruditional> hi
<ubottu> macman: Package cdrecord does not exist in karmic
<llutz> macman_:only the fork called  "wodim" available in repos
<burzki> Steamduck, https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=wifi+RaLink+RT2860&sa=Search
<usr13> Steamduck: What does iwconfig say?
<legend2440> Snump: yes i know there are no proprietary drivers for that card you have to use the opensource drivers
<macman_> llutz, ?
<llutz> !info wodim | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.9-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 920 kB
<legend2440> Snump: amd stopped supporting the x1250
<macman_> ok cool llutz
<DasEi> !info wodim | macman
<ubottu> macman: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.9-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 920 kB
<llutz> macman_: due to license issues cdrecord isn't available anymore. just it's fork, wodim is
<ntr__> ctmjr: which bit do u want.. theres 6 lines, but im not on that box so cant paste it
<Snump> legend2440: ok, sorry I missed that.
<juro> hi, I am not sure that this is an Ubuntu issue .... when running a Java program (Aptana), clicking a button doesn't do anything (pressing enter does), any idea why?
<DasEi> !info cdrskin | macman
<ubottu> macman: cdrskin (source: libburn): command line CD/DVD/BD writing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Guest21102> Anyone out there think they can help me get an old PNP ISA sound card working in 8.10?
<ctmjr> ntr__: just the Model
<macman_> llutz, or DasEi what do you prefer ?
<eruditional> i want to get my radeon 3870 graphics card working with some sort of dga. i tried mplayer and vlc. can i get some help?
<ntr__> GeForce2 Intergrated GPU
<DasEi> macman_: I use gui only
<llutz> macman_: original cdrecord, built myself :)
<Snump> legend2440: my problem is the screen has a max resolution of 1680x1050 but I can only go to 1280 x 800
<Snump> legend2440: so do I need the correct driver?
<ntr__> Card Type: AGP
<Flootenkerp> I used the command sudo apt-get install java-gcj-compat-headless but I still can't get the java to work
<Steamduck> This is both my ifconfig and iwconfig     http://pastebin.com/m3ddd5cb3
<DasEi> Guest21102: does lspci find the card ?
<Flootenkerp> Could anyone help me out?
<macman_> can't i just make the cd into an iso and then burn the iso to a cd+r
<Guest21102> DaEi - Nope, because it's an ISA card, but lspnp does find it.
<Steamduck> usr13: http://pastebin.com/m3ddd5cb3
<Guest21102> DasEi - Nope, because it's an ISA card, but lspnp does find it.
<mezquitale> Flootenkerp, use "add/remove" and search for "java"
<Flootenkerp> ok
<Snump> guntbert: my problem is the screen has a max resolution of 1680x1050 but I can only go to 1280 x 800
<Steamduck> burzki: http://pastebin.com/m3ddd5cb3
<DasEi> macman_: can,, dd for the iso , cdrdao for writing
<Guest21102> DasEi - I can do a modprobe for module snd-es18xx, and it seems to load OK. After that, lspnp shows the card as active, but alsamixer won't work.
<legend2440> Snump: in terminal type  xrandr  is   1680x1050   and option?
<guntbert> Snump: sorry - no help with those problems from me
<Snump> legend2440: no
<Flootenkerp> What ext mezquitale?
<llutz> macman_: "cdrdao copy"
<DasEi> Guest21102: is there a second s-card in that pc ?
<Guest21102> DasEi - No, I don't think so.
<legend2440> Snump: what is the best option?
<trism> IdleOne: looking at it, makes no sense to me, I don't see any reason why you couldn't just run it as your normal user
<_raven_> GPODDER: "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - anything possible to rescue?
<Guest21102> DasEi - No other sound modules seem to load beforehand.
<Snump> legend2440: 1280 x 800
<DasEi> Guest21102: if you run alsamixer, can you see the card in it's gui ?
<IdleOne> trism: thought so also. thanks again
<eruditional> does anybody know about direct graphic access?
<Guest21102> DasEi - alsamixer gives me an error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<usr13> Steamduck: Is "pent" the essid of YOUR wireless network router/AP?
<mezquitale> Flootenkerp, use "add/remove" search for "java", if it's not working what are you trying to do and what is happening when it fails?
<DasEi> Guest21102: so it wasn't correct module then
<Steamduck> usr13: yes  hidden but open wireless
<burzki> Steamduck, eeePC ? wind ?
<Flootenkerp> I'm trying to get java apps to work on firefox
<Snump> legend2440: I read that it has native res of 1680.
<DasEi> Guest21102: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Steamduck> burzki: standard 9.10
<usr13> Steamduck: So it is not broadcasting essid?
<legend2440> Snump: i dont know. i have a radeon 9500 that amd stopped supporting. i couldnt get tv out to work with the  open source drivers. i ended up having to get a nvidia card
<Steamduck> usr13: yes that's the way I like it
<ctmjr> ntr__: well the driver is right the driver you can try and reinstall i cannot find much on google
<Guest21102> DasEi - I've inspected the card physically -- it appears to have an ES1869 chipset, so I think it's the right module. Also, the BIOS reports it's an ES1869 in the plug-and-play settings.
<Guest21102> DasEi - OK, hold on...
<Snump> legend2440: gotcha.
<legend2440> Snump: maybe try channel  #radeon  they may know
<mezquitale> Flootenkerp, use "add/remove" search for "java", install java support, then try to view on firefox whatever it is youre trying to view, if it fails describe the issue you are experiencing
<Guest21102> DasEi - Thanks for responding, by the way...
<ntr__> ctmjr: ok thanks, im gonna try this other driveras well though just to be sure.. we'll see, thanks for your time :)
<Snump> legend2440: will, do thanks for trying.  :)
<legend2440> Snump: or  #ati
<usr13> Steamduck: ifconfig  # Does it give you any IP address(s)?
<RoyK> hi all. I have a newish Asus netbook on which the wlan driver seems to OOPS the kernel after a while. where can I report this?
<DasEi> Guest21102: lspnp | pastebinit
<Snump> legend2440:  I'll try both.
<burzki> Steamduck, what kind of machine you on?
<legend2440> Snump:  good luck
<Guest21102> DasEi - Installing now...
<usr13> Steamduck: sudo dhclient ra0
<Snump> while I'm here...  irssi won't save my settings.  I doa set nick snump and then a save all once i exit and come back in its all gone
<usr13> Steamduck: if not   ^^^
<mezquitale> RoyK, go to launchpad and report a bug, search for the bugs fist as someone might already reported the bug you are experiencing
<Flootenkerp> I can't find something called Java support mezquitale
<mezquitale> !bug | RoyK
<ubottu> RoyK: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DasEi> Snump : #irssi
<Gorlist> eruditional, can you do things like windows updates to install .net? (I assume so)
<ctmjr> ntr__: ok sorry i was not more help will keep looking though
<Flootenkerp> But it already has web start and runtime installed
<Snump> DasEi: ok.
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f553c374
<ntr__> thanx =)
<sephy> Where do I check to see why several applications and the flash plugin always crashes?
<Guest21102> DasEi - Do you want the -vv output?
<Guest21102> DasEi - Also, I haven't loaded the module yet this session.
<mezquitale> Flootenkerp, j"java support" is included in java 6.0 plugin or ubuntu restricted extras, java runtime will also install what you need
<Steamduck> burzki:   I am on Asus 1000HE   here is a ifconfig #   http://pastebin.com/d7aef313b
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f632963c5 for lspnp -vv output
<usr13> Steamduck: As I said before: You need to give us specific information about your network (your router and the PCs on it) in order for us to help you figure out how to connect to it.
<Steamduck> usr13:  http://pastebin.com/d7aef313b
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<Guest21102> DasEi - Sound card appears to be last item in the output.
<DasEi> Guest21102: that looks correct so far ;  pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<eruditional> gorlist, yeah
<usr13> Steamduck: route -n
<usr13> Steamduck: It appears that you are connected already.
<Gorlist> eruditional, its working atleast - thanks :)
<DasEi> Guest21102:   pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<usr13> Steamduck:  ra0 has ip address: 192.168.0.6
<Steamduck> usr13: yes
<binMonkey> Guest41714: /part
<usr13> Steamduck: Yes?  Yes, you are connected now?
<iSpoof> hi, sb knows how to setup motioneye webcam on ubuntu 9.10?
<[ROSEdu]AlexJ> hello
<Guest21102> DasEi - Hold on... it's coming...
<eruditional> Gorlist, you mean just use windows?
<[ROSEdu]AlexJ> i want to install a software via aptitude, but it resolves the repo to an ipv6 ip and i can't reach it because i don't have ipv6 connectivity
<burzki> Steamduck, usr13 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<Gorlist> eruditional, running xp through bunty
<Steamduck> usr13: I have a IP but no connection   I can fileshare
<DrMelon> Hello peoples!
<Steamduck> usr13: an update  to pastebin  http://pastebin.com/d5e29c5c1
<burzki> Steamduck, has everyhting for your machine.  follow the guide
<DrMelon> How are my fellow linux users today?
<Steamduck> burzki: update to pastbin  http://pastebin.com/d5e29c5c1
<Steamduck> burzki:  I will look thanks
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f504e6c7d
<Guest21102> DasEi - FYI I egrepped out the stuff from NetworkManager and dhclient
<usr13> Steamduck: ping av.com
<DasEi> Guest21102:   pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<usr13> Steamduck: host av.com
<burzki> Steamduck, hows the sunshine in abq?  rain here ;-(
<DrMelon> It's snowing where I live
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f504e6c7d
<DrMelon> North-East scotland, you see
<guntbert> !ot | DrMelon
<ubottu> DrMelon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> !ot
<kyoto92> ciao
<kyoto92> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DartmanX> can anyone recommend resources for slow wireless internet? Ive installed madwifi and blacklisted the default ath5k, but its incredibly slow and times out pinging boxes on the same network.
<Guest21102> DasEi - I love to learn more things, what are we looking for in the syslog?
<burzki> guntbert, i started it, ot, sorry
<DasEi> Guest21102:   that doesn't look like your syslog, errors concerning irq I wanted to look for
<guntbert> burzki: :)
<sol10> DartmanX: Maybe your signal strength is just too low? How far from the hotspot/router are you?
<adac> how can I activate "usb autosuspend"
<DasEi> Guest21102:   dmesg | pastebinit
<eruditional> Gorlist, i'm unfamiliar with bunty
<RoyK> erm - if using ubuntu-bug to report a wlan kernel problem, which packages should be specified?
<krdyt> can someone help me with a problem? i just go a new computer with win vista on it, i put my ubuntu HDD in the extra slow, used lived cd to restore grub boot loader and now windows isnt even showing up on the list. what are my options?
<DartmanX> about 2 feet.
<Gorlist> eruditional, having trouble install guest session on XP
<Gorlist> eruditional, failing to mount the iso
<krdyt> extra slot*
<Guest21102> DasEi - OK, one sec... may have mistyped the pastebinit URL before...
<Steamduck> usr13: http://pastebin.com/d9915f42
<Steamduck> burzki: http://pastebin.com/d9915f42
<Gorlist> eruditional, comes up with unable to mount
<krdyt> what do i add to my grub menu list to get windows back on there?
<DartmanX> its the same distance as the laptop I'm using to type this via XP
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f40c9c3d for dmesg
<guntbert> !enter | DartmanX
<ubottu> DartmanX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> Steamduck: What is  your problem?  (It appears to be connected?)
<trism> krdyt: is this 9.10 with grub2? (clean install of 9.10)
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f2f322cd8 for /var/log/syslog
<Steamduck> usr13: I can't make google seaches or browse the web
<IonutB> Hi. How could i repair my grub if i'll reinstall the windows ?
<krdyt> no its an old install of ubuntu 8.10
<Steamduck> usr13: hmmm  NOW I can
<eater9> Hi - how can I make Gnome Power Manager do a hybrid-suspend / s2both by default when I close my laptop's lid?
<krdyt> im on ubuntu now, i cant boot windows
<PrototypeX29A> can you login twice to ubuntu with the same login?
<PrototypeX29A> in gnome?
<usr13> Steamduck: Yes, it's fixed   sudo dhclient
<Guest21102> DasEi - As a reminder, no sound modules are loaded yet. I wanted to get some help first to make sure I was doing it right.
<krdyt> trism, im reading this page : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/  is thaqt info about windows correct?
<Steamduck> usr13: What did sudo dhclient  do exactly?
<usr13> Steamduck: Don't do it again, just showing you what probably cause it to get ip information and finish the connection.
<rezeer> hi, i have a question regarding alien. Im trying to convert rpm to deb and i get this error chown: cannot access `MySQL-server-5.5.0//etc/my.cnf': No such file or directory
<rezeer> failed chowning /etc/my.cnf to 0:0: Illegal seek at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 265, <GETPERMS> line 3.
<DasEi> Guest21102:   seems you turned logging (syslog) off and for dmes line 211: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
<Guest21102> DasEi - if I use "sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=1" then it appears to load OK, but I still get the error message I described before.
<krdyt> trism, im not sure if its hd0,0 or something else, sudo fdisk -l shows it as /dev/sda2   *        1276       91202   722330624    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Guest21102> DasEi - I can try loading the module and resend the syslog and dmesg output, if you like.
<guntbert> PrototypeX29A: there is a setting somewhere to enable/disable that
<macman_> ok so let me refrase my qestion i think it will be better
<Guest21102> DasEi - I don't think I turned logging off intentionally. I'm using CrunchBang 8.10 -- maybe that's default?
<Lydia> hi
<macman_> i have 5 folders .. 1 called cd 1 .. 1 called cd2 etc .. each folder has mp3's in them .. how can i burn each folder to cd so they play in a car ?
<trism> kryl99: /dev/sda2 will be (hd0,1)
<macman_> let me give you an example
<Guest21102> DasEi - So the "cannot allocate resource" line means what, exactly?
<Steamduck> usr13:   back to no google searches
<DasEi> Guest21102:  yes, and if you reboot anyway, check if can assign a irq to that Isa slot manaually (in bios)
<usr13> Steamduck: dhclient is a Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol Client and when you issue command:  'dhclient'  your machine asks for IP and connection information from your router.  At which point your router will return with a suggested IP address, default gateway IP and nameserver IPs and all that information is used to configure the connection properly.
<trism> krdyt: /dev/sda2 will be (hd0,1)
<Steamduck> usr13: and now that it's lost again?
<trism> krdyt: other than that, the grub entry in the "only read below if windows is missing..." should be correct
<Guest21102> DasEi - Unfortunately, I can't seem to assign an IRQ manually. I haven't pulled the card to look for jumper settings, but I can try that. The BIOS only allows enable/disable of the card, which it names as an ES1869.
<guntbert> Guest21102: you do realize that crunchbang != ubuntu ?
<Suzanne> Anyone here from Texas?
<Guest21102> guntbert - It's built on Ubuntu.
<ZystemFryar> Dr_Willis Sorry, Back again.. what was that about using X Forwarding? I think thats what I want, iirc from my old unitversity days.
<guntbert> !crunchbang | Guest21102
<ubottu> Guest21102: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<DasEi> Guest21102:  sudo apt-get install sysklogd
<Guest21102> DasEi - Do you care to see the output of anything after I try to load the module?
<krdyt> trism, thanks, ill try it out now
<adac> how can I activate "usb autosuspend"
<Guest21102> DasEi - OK, I should install sysklogd, reboot, and come back?
<dtolj> Can anyone help me setup a bridge interface between wired and wireless connection? I did something like this but the device using the bridge dosn't pick it up: http://pastebin.com/m5b4b3aff
<llutz> macman_:  look at "Writing audioCDs" from http://wt.tuxomania.net/publications/linux/howtos/cd-writing/html/CD-Writing-3.html
<DasEi> Guest21102: y, but as said help is given for ubuntu here, might fail on crunchb. ; wait a second I'll check for their channel
<baz> In "Startup Application Preferences" I changed my command for exaile to "exaile --start-minimized" however it still starts full screen. The same with Transmission, I changed the command to "transmission -m" but it too starts un-minimized. How come?
<Guest21102> DasEi - I went there first, but it seems empty today. I much appreciate your assistance.
<DasEi> k
<eater9> gnome-power-manager gives options to Suspend or Hibernate when I close the lid, but I want it to do the pm-suspend-hybrid option -- there must be a script I can change, but I'm not sure which one...?
<Guest21102> DasEi - Be back in about 5-10 minutes.
<DasEi> y
<ZystemFryar> Dr_Willis, we are talking about Remote access for Alternate Displays. VNC doesnt work for me.. because I Need proper user Loging/Authentication.
<Guest21102> DasEi -- Oops, it says "sysklogd is already the newest version" -- I guess it's installed?
<ActionParsnip> baz: weird, -m works here great (I am on lucid though but it should be the same)
<DasEi> Guest21102: pastebinit /etc/syslog.conf
<baz> ActionParsnip, hmm, glad to know its confirmed to work at least
<okan_> i have a problem firefox and multimedia programs
<ActionParsnip> baz: if you launch it manually from terminal with the -m option does it work?
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f7e4374e4 for syslog.conf
<usr13> okan_: Me to, they are always getting in the way when I'm trying to get my work done.  :)
<baz> ActionParsnip, good test, let me see....... yes
<okan_>  :)
<trism> baz: check the entries in startup applications again, I have found that in karmic at least, it doesn't seem to like to save them properly after you edit them (every time at least), but creating a new entry and deleting the old one seems to work everytime
<DasEi> Guest21102: it's enabled, so strange it's empty apart from network
<eruditional> is it possible to get mplayer to work with xvidix with a radeon hd 3870
<ActionParsnip> baz: curious, if you edit the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications  it should make it the default activity
<Guest21102> DasEi - Oops, maybe I did my egrep command wrong.
<Guest21102> I guess I'll just send the whole thing.
<okan_> usr13 when i watched youtube or facebook,multimedia programs don't work or when i opened multimedia program,i can't watch youtube or facebook videos.no video no no sound
<DasEi> Guest21102: gedit /var/log/syslog  should be longer then quarter of a page
<okan_> usr13_ you too?
<baz> ActionParsnip, the .desktop file doesnt exist for me
<DasEi> How do I get the trigger for a hd when it's mounted ? (I want to run a script once I manually mount a hd )
<ActionParsnip> eruditional:
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  If over the internet. then you sould want to ssh tunnle vnc connections. You can set up vnc where the users connect via a vncviewer and it shows a login screen.
<Dr_Willis> ZystemFryar:  but freenx may be a better alteratnvie for you.
<ndroftheline> happpy new yearrrrrr
<ndroftheline> <ahem>
<Guest21102> DasEi - Sorry id10t error on my pastebinit command, try http://pastebin.com/f48738c41
<ndroftheline> right, so can anybody help me figure out what /dev/xxx device my digital camera is?
<ActionParsnip> baz: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/transmission.desktop
<konraddo> hi i want to install ubuntu this evening, shops are already closed and i don't have any empty CD's, only DVDs.  can i burn ISO of Ubuntu CD to the DVD disc and will it work?
<ActionParsnip> baz: does that not show a file?
<Guest21102> DasEi - I was trying to suppress NetworkManager and dhclient lines, but I used the wrong parameter and only included them. :/
<DasEi> Guest21102: that's a syslog, second
<CShadowRun> !installationfromusb | konraddo
<meway> Dr_willis do you know the command to make you root not just tirminal but where I can just go to files and click them?
<CShadowRun> aww.
<Izinucs> konraddo: should
<konraddo> ok, thanks :)
<eruditional> ActionParsnip, yeah?
<ZystemFryar> Dr_Willis, Thanks, Yes, the users are connecting via internet, and are fairly non-technical...
<ndroftheline> anybody know how to identify the block device of a digital camera?
<teage> hi, how you guys doin?
<CShadowRun> konraddo: google ubuntu Installation from usb, there should be an article on the wiki that tells you how to do it. I think there is also a DVD image someplace
<ActionParsnip> konraddo: as far as I am aware, no. I suggest you download the DVD ISO, or you can use a USB stick to put the ISO on to install from (assuming the system can boot USB)
<Dr_Willis> meway:  you realluy should NOT be running nautilus as root. ive seen all sorts of goofy things happen because of that. If yiou really need a file manager as root. I always use 'mc' in a root terminal.
<ZystemFryar> Dr_Willis: I'm looking up freenx now.
<ndroftheline> !installfromusb
<ActionParsnip> ndroftheline: sudo fdisk -l
<konraddo> ok, so i will install from pendrive :P
<Jamed> !usb | ndroftheline
<ubottu> ndroftheline: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<teage> got a problem with firefox if anyone knows how to deal with it
<guntbert> meway: you usually don't need root access for graphical apps - but if you *really* do use gksudo <app>
<ActionParsnip> !detail | teage
<teage> k
<Izinucs> ndroftheline: with the camera unplugged.. open a terminal and type dmesg.. look at the last few lines.. now plug in the camera wait a few seconds for it to mount or be recognized.. then repeat the last command.. you'll see the mount point.
<Guest21102> DasEi - FYI - I did load the module, so there may be some non-default stuff at the end of the log.
<ActionParsnip> !details | teage
<ubottu> teage: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kaddi>  I need help getting hugin and autopano to work.  i installed both.  I also installed mono and gtk-sharp2.  but I still get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/d1c948740 How can I fix this?
<Apachez> I have tried digging around on the ubuntu.com but is there no netinstall image for ubuntu-server-amd64 ?
<meway> guntbert thanks
<ActionParsnip> eruditional: does it not help?
<ndroftheline> Izinucs, i know the mount point though...i want the block device (is that the right term? ) the /dev/xxx thing.
<ndroftheline> ActionParsnip, fdisk doesn't show my camera.
<meway> guntbert Dr_willis I actually did think of an alternative way thanks lol
<ndroftheline> ActionParsnip, it's mounted with gphoto2
<teage> well, im using ubuntu karmic. with default firefox, i believe its 3.5? anywho, How do i reset it to its default
<Izinucs> ndroftheline: might
<ndroftheline> Izinucs, i'll try it. thanks
<ndroftheline> !
<meway> guntbert Dr_willis I used vim under the sudo command
<teage> completly
<ActionParsnip> ndroftheline: fdisk should show the partition if its visible
<Izinucs> kaddi: I've used and loaded hugin from the repos and used it with no issues.. autopano isn't one of the utilities that I've tried.. what's it do
<guntbert> meway: good :-) but if you better like gedit - use gksudo
<Dr_Willis> meway:  yes. thats a good way to edit files as root.. :)
<syke> hi
<teage> its a problem with my prisms
<Guest21102> DasEi - If we get this working, I will put up a post on the forums for future reference of anyone else trying to do the same thing, so your patience is not in vain. :)
<teage> they do not work anymore for some reason
<guntbert> !enter | teage
<ndroftheline> ActionParsnip, it doesn't.
<ubottu> teage: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> teage: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<kaddi> Izinucs: it creates controlpoints if you want to merge several pictures into one
<syke> I just noticed that the recent update to lucid's gcc-snapshot includes a dependency on libasound. Why is gcc dependent on ALSA all of a sudden?
<ndroftheline> ActionParsnip, nor does parted
<ActionParsnip> teage: you will then have a completely default browser
<teage> thank you
<Izinucs> kaddi: for HDR stuff?
<ndroftheline> Izinucs, [ 1389.570212] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<ndroftheline> [ 1389.746319] usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ndroftheline> [ 2175.792755] usb 7-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<ndroftheline> [ 2200.812813] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<ndroftheline> [ 2200.985888] usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Guest21102> DasEi - At the very least, though, it looks like the initial problem is that plug-and-play isn't working right.
<FloodBot1> ndroftheline: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Izinucs> kaddi: or panoramics?
<eruditional> ActionParsnip, does what not help?
<okan_> ubottu  when i watched youtube or facebook,multimedia programs don't work or when i opened multimedia program,i can't watch youtube or facebook videos.no video no no sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<okan_> :)
<sharpen047>  all
<ActionParsnip> eruditional: the link i gave
<Guest21102> DasEi - That's something it would probably have taken me a long time to figure out without your help.
<DasEi> Guest21102: so, checked, it's no irq problem, try : sudo modprobe snd-es1688
<sharpen047> usr13, mka back
<kaddi> Izinucs: not sure what is HDR and what is panoramics I haven't really used hugin yet. I wanted to merge my panorama pictures into one big picture but so far it proved impossible
<meway> guntbert Dr_willis I rather not use gedit because when the computer is online I like to connect to the tirminal with ssh and run server off desktop linux
<Apachez> found it finally
<Apachez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Apachez> damnit its well hidden
<Guest21102> DasEi - OK, when I thought I was going to have to reboot anyway, I did "sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=1", so that's loaded now.
<Guest21102> DasEi - Do I need to unload things or reboot first?
<guntbert> meway: wise decision :-)
<Rafael>  how do i install the latest version of modem manager? i can only access internet from windows...
<meway> guntbert Dr_willis anyway thanks for the help :)
<ndroftheline> does anybody know the block device for a digital camera?
<eruditional> ActionParsnip, i didn't see any link. just a ":"
<guntbert> meway: have fun :)
<usr13> sharpen047: still working on your Iphone?
<sharpen047> usr13, yes
<Izinucs> kaddi: ok.. you're trying to do a panoramic.. if there is no overlap (apx 30%) of each pic then there won't be any control points.. Often I manually create control points.. in the widow with 2 pic showing make sure the pic on the left is #0 or 1 and the second on the right is #1 or 2 respectively..
<usr13> sharpen047: Wish i could be more help, but like I said, I'm a blackberry user... sorry.
<DasEi> Guest21102: so, checked, it's no irq problem, try : sudo modprobe snd-es16     afterwards check alsamixer again
<sharpen047> usr13, i got my laptop to broadcast, but cant get my iphone to stay conneceted lol no prob :D
<okan_> usr13 have you solved your problem?
<baz> ActionParsnip, oh I'm sorry, I just did .desktop, the file it open
<DasEi> Guest21102: no reboot
<ActionParsnip> eruditional: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519369
<DasEi> Guest21102: so, checked, it's no irq problem, try : sudo modprobe snd-es1688 *
<Guest21102> DasEi - I did run "sudo modprobe snd-es1688". alsamixer still doesn't work. Could the snd-es18xx module be interfering?
<Xfact> I am running 8.04 thinking about to update OpenOffice.org to 3.1.1 via PPA package, even it's ready to update, should I proceed? (or will it work...?)
<ndroftheline> can anybody help me make a dd image of my camera's internal memory?
<usr13> !dialup | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Guest21102> DasEi - appending the asterisk to the modprobe command didn't seem to change anything.
<kaddi> lzinucs have you seen the error message? When I click on "create controlpoints" I get: command autopano-complete --points 10 -o /tmp/ap_res5Fb56y  "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030291.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030292.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030293.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030294.JPG" "/media/windows/
<kaddi> linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030295.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030297.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030298.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030299.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030300.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030301.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/
<kaddi> unsortiert/china/P1030302.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030303.JPG" "/media/windows/linuxauslagerung/photos/unsortiert/china/P1030304.JPG" failed with error code 1. When I run the same command in command-line I get the error I linked earlier:http://pastebin.com/d1c948740 (I hope I posted the right link)
<kaddi> woah, sry
<FloodBot1> kaddi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> Guest21102: no, but it would be snd_es18xx  not snd-es18xx
<sharpen047> usr13, http://www.junefabrics.com/iphone/wifi_setup.php
<baz> ActionParsnip, what does the %F do and should it be after the "-m"?
<Xfact> I am running 8.04 thinking about to update OpenOffice.org to 3.1.1 via PPA package, even it's ready to update, should I proceed? (or will it work...?)
<kaddi> sry about that, I thought the command was shorter Izinucs
<bigdavjoker> Virtualbox 3.1 keeps crashing my ubuntu 9.10 installation
<Izinucs> kaddi: looks like you're doing it with the cli.. have you tried the gui?
<kaddi> Izinucs: how do I do it by gui?
<Guest21102> DasEi - Doesn't seem to matter to modprobe if I use snd_ or snd-
<ActionParsnip> baz: the man page doesn't mention %f
<bigdavjoker> It crashes as soon as I try and install a guest OS I can configure guest OS but when I launch it and it tries to read from the CD Drive it freezes the computer requirng a hard reset
<Xfact> I am running 8.04 thinking about to update OpenOffice.org to 3.1.1 via PPA package, even it's ready to update, should I proceed? (or will it work...?)
<webbb82> can someone plesae tell me why when i boot the uubuntu installer and get to the paartition  part the option to install them side by side isnt there. it was always there before but the one time i need it its not did they remove it from the partition options
<Guest21102> DasEi - How did you determine it's not an IRQ issue?
<usr13> sharpen047: So did you get it connected?
<Izinucs> kaddi: hugin should be in Applications>Graphics>Hugin.. load that and play.. you should be able to tag all the pics you want to combine and then there will be a button to create the control points..
<sharpen047> usr13, nope, not yet but im updating the program on the phone now
<DasEi> Guest21102: it's found and assigned in syslog
<Xfact> gosh!
<khelvan> compiz is causing me major problems at the moment, how do I shut it off temporarily?
<farg> nice. windows 7 starter, running on my brand new netbook without any apps running, was using 600mb of ram on average. just installed ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix and it's using 150mb on average
<sharpen047> usr13, the new one is supposed to work on linux
<Xfact> I am running 8.04 thinking about to update OpenOffice.org to 3.1.1 via PPA package, even it's ready to update, should I proceed? (or will it work...?) ????
<trism> ActionParsnip: %F just substitutes the file name argument (if you launched transmission by right clicking on a file in nautilus for example)
<Guest21102> DasEi - I'll have to read through it. So right now I have both snd_es18xx and snd_es1688 loaded, it seems.
<DasEi> Guest21102: maybe the module is missing, get it all over one more time
<Izinucs> Xfact: unless you need a feature that isn't in the 8.04 version.. no.. wait until the next LTS is released then just upgrade the whole system
<DasEi> Guest21102: http://pastebin.com/m5a336354
<webbb82> should there be a option to install ubuntu side by side in the partition part of the ubuntu install?
<kaddi> Izinucs: yes, that is what I used and then I get a popup saying: the command <long command posted earlier> failed with error code 1.  When I copy that command into command line I get the mono/panoswift error I linked to
<Guest21102> DasEi - Interstingly, neither module seems to be used by any other, according to lsmod. Should I pastebin that output?
<ActionParsnip> trism: gotcha, thanks :D
<Guest21102> DasEi - Will follow your directions...
<Xfact>  Izinucs: I need lots of features of Openoffice 3.1 from now 2.4 as I am a article editor.... what should I do?
<Izinucs> kaddi: did you load hugin from the repos or download it
<DasEi> Xfact: and do yourself a favor and try least ibex, there are many changes since hardy, maybe run a live cd in virtualbox
<kaddi> Izinucs: from the reps
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I use ubuntu 9.04, and some videos run laggy for me
<Izinucs> Xfact: go for it
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone have an idea on why they would?
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: installed video drivers
<loic8636> nnn
<meway> XD
<Izinucs> kaddi: I'm not sure what's happining there.. you might check their site adn see if there's anything about ubuntu or debian.. I have to AFK .. sorry.
<Flootenkerp> So how would I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: that will help
<sharpen047> usr13, im using KDE right now
<kaddi> Izinucs: thanks for the help, will see :)
<gasull> Hi.  I have a modem in my laptop's motherboard.  How do I configure it?  Thanks.
<meway> its probly youtube lol!
<loic8636> et le fr
<usr13> sharpen047: It looks to me as though those instructions assume that a dhcp server is running and listing for requests via the wireless NIC?  Is that correct?  Am I reading it correctly?  Or...?  (Because it doesn't say anything about IP address assignment.)
<webbb82> can someone plesae tell me why when i boot the uubuntu installer and get to the paartition part the option to install them side by side isnt there. it was always there before but the one time i need it its not did they remove it from the partition options
<sol10> kaddi: Are you coldmirror?
<DasEi> gasull: sudo pppoeconfig ?
<guntbert> !fr | loic8636
<sharpen047> usr13, i think its dhcp, 95% sure
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: run: lspci | grep -i vga     you will get a line output, you can then search for that on the web for guides
<ubottu> loic8636: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Guest21102> DasEi - module-assistant package installed. running "sudo m-a"...
<webbb82> 	should there be a option to install ubuntu side by side in the partition part of the ubuntu install?
<kaddi> sol10:  who or what is coldmirror?
<usr13> sharpen047: dhcp where?  on the iPhone?
<sol10> kaddi: Someone I know uses that nick. I was just wondering, nevermind
<Guest21102> DasEi - 'Updated infos about 85 packages'. Running "sudo m-a prepare"...
<DasEi> Guest21102: it might take 15 min for the whole on that pc
<usr13> sharpen047: Or on the PC?
<sharpen047> usr13, yes, it has wifi built in and uses dhcp
<sharpen047> usr13, phone
<gasull> DasEi: sudo: pppoeconfig: command not found
<Flootenkerp> ActionParsnip: I got this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DasEi> gasull: sudo pppoeconf ?
<kaddi> sol10: not me then
<usr13> sharpen047: Yes, but for a dhcp client to ask for IP information, it would need a dhcp server to answer.
<sharpen047> usr13, how do i set dhcp via command line without dhcpcd
<Guest21102> DasEi - Looks like it's installing build-essential. This should be fun...
<Guest5612> hi all ;)
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: ok use that to find guides on how to make it run better
<sharpen047> usr13, itd be nice to use the network manager that comes with kubuntu but i doubt that is going to happen
<DasEi> Guest21102: y, recompiling alsa it will
<Guest5612> yaa
<trix`G> ubuntu has an ARM release, correct?
<Guest5612> yes
<Flootenkerp> I googled it, but oithers issues are problems with compiz and such
<trix`G> would that work on Beagleboard based systems such as the Pandora? Or maybe with some modifications, the iPhone?
<DasEi> gasull: modem found ?
<usr13> sharpen047: No, probably have to kill the network manager and take over manually.
<ashka> Hello guys
<ashka> somebody have already installed qwebirc ?
<sharpen047> usr13, so should i install dhcpcd?
<adac> how can I deactivate bluetooth?
<Guest5612> WraithPL
<Guest5612> WraithPL
<Guest5612> WraithPL
<FloodBot1> Guest5612: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trix`G> oh yes, compiz and other compositing apps would have serious issues on ARM arch
<Guest21102> DasEi - running "sudo m-a a-i alsa"...
<webbb82> im using the 64 bit version to install ubuntu but the option to install them side b y side isnt there. the 32  bit version on my old computer always had that option but now with the new computer and 64bits the installer doesnt give me the option to install them side by side
<adac> how can I deactivate bluetooth on command line?
<Guest21102> DasEi - Says "Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink!"
<Guest21102> DasEi - still doing stuff, though...
<DasEi> Guest21102: let it finish, then call back
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: looks like the xorg edgers ppa helps
<CharelB> hacky new year to everyone!
<w3asal> when I run compiz, everytime I use alt-tab to switch from and then eventually back to gnome-terminal, gnome-terminal does not capture *any* keystrokes, if I move the window or switch back and forth with the mouse, it works again. where should I report this? it's 100% reproducible on my system
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Flootenkerp> So its an issue with my xorg drivers?
<ActionParsnip> w3asal: log a bug
<usr13> sharpen047: If you want to server you will have to install it.  And I think what you need is dhcp3-server  But look and see; apt-cache search dhcpd
<ActionParsnip> w3asal: i'd also ask in #compiz
<Xfact> I updated firefox and it's changed into 'Shiretoko browser' is that normal?
<Xfact> Shiretoko browser 3.5
<w3asal> ActionParsnip, I plan to, should I file under compiz or gnome-terminal? also should I file in ubuntu or upstream?
<Flootenkerp> I found this guide, it looks like my issue.
<Flootenkerp> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<MorphyNOR> Xfact: thats the codename
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061484
<Xfact> MorphyNOR:  means it's normal
<ActionParsnip> Flootenkerp: yes that mentions the xorg edgers ppa too, get it added and update
<usr13> sharpen047: But you have to tell it to listen only on the wifi device if you are connected to your LAN on the wired one becuase it will cause problems on your LAN if  you have 2 dhcp servers running at once.
<MorphyNOR> Xfact: means you are using FX 3.5 in something other than ubuntu 9.10
<Flootenkerp> So follow the guide I linked to and it should work better?
<usr13> sharpen047: Which would more than likely mean editing the startup sctript for the dhcp server application.
<sharpen047> usr13, how do i do that on the command line? I have a second wifi card ill install now so i can stay connected here
<ashka> somebody have already installer qwebirc ?
<ashka> *installed
<sharpen047> usr13, alright
<sharpen047> usr13, i have both cards in now
<crankharder> i've got x64_64 ubuntu installed, vbox running, and I can't install a 64 bit image on a new virtual machine -- the ubuntu installer says it has only detected an i686 cpu, and  needs a x86_64 cpu - why is vbox emulating a different processor?
<DasEi> Guest21102: can open another trml-tab for : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: not all 64bit CPUs support 64bit guest OSes
<sharpen047> usr13, you still there? i think i dced for a few seconds
<MorphyNOR> crankharder: better ask that question in #vbox
<crankharder> thanx
<DasEi> crankharder: version ubuntu, version vbox ? (wrong chan her)
<DasEi> here*
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: you may also want to check your BIOS has the 64bit VM feature (its name escapes me) enabled
<usr13> sharpen047: You might be able to put some commands in /etc/rc.local or someplace to tell the dhcp server to listen on the correct wifi device and to set the essid and IP address to it etc.
<sharpen047> usr13, im going to try to connect via command line and get rid of my network manager
<DasEi> crankharder: also the FAQ on vbox'es homepage can tell you
<legend2440> webbb82: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316290
<usr13> sharpen047: What do you have?  iwconfig | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> sharpen047: use /etc/network/interfaces
<shawn146> hello
<jMyles> WIth apache, I want to restore /etc/apache2/sites-enabled to the default when I installed the package.  However, even if I apt-get remove and apt-get install, it is not restored. What can I do?
<kaimanjak> howto install ubntu 9.10 on a secundary disc? Ubuntu installer only shows the primary...
<usr13> sharpen047: yes, as ActionParsnip says  use /etc/network/interfaces
<shawn146> aww coz isn't on
<shawn146> i am loving ubuntu
<jMyles> shawn146: yay! :-)
<karleeto> i have just setup an nfs share on my server, and i have it working here on my laptop, but my question is: how come if i mount a cd or a pendrive or whatever, even a windows share, it adds a thing to the desktop where i can unmount it or access it easily
<DasEi> kaimanjak: what os is on the other ?
<karleeto> well, i would like for my nfs share to do the same thing
<kaddi> anyone else familiar with hugin/panosift not working correctly on mono on ubuntu?
<karleeto> can i accomplish this?
<MorphyNOR> karleeto: you could mount it at your desktop... or symlink it in
<Guest21102> DasEi - OK, I got the URL open and another terminal ready. Also, the module-assistant process has halted: "Build of the package alsa-source failed! How do you wish to proceed?" I can VIEW/CONTINUE/STOP.
<MorphyNOR> !symlink | karleeto
<MorphyNOR> !mount | karleeto
<ubottu> karleeto: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> karleeto: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<DasEi> Guest21102:continue, but keep in mind I don't use crunch
<karleeto> i know that, i can mount it and use it
<Guest21102> DasEi - Understood.
<suigeneris> a
<karleeto> i just want an icon to show up on the desktop when i mount it, like it does with everything else
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sharpen047> usr13, ok back im up using command line only no netmanager
<Guest21102> DasEi - OK, the module-assistant process ended.
<beeny> can anybody tell me how to install and open google in ubuntu?
<Guest21102> DasEi - "sudo aplay -l" shows the ES1869 as the only item.
<suigeneris> beeny you mean google chrome?
<guntbert> beeny: google is only a website
<DasEi> Guest21102:under system > preferences > sound can you find your card there now ?
<beeny> I meant google earth ! oopps !
<beeny> I installed it from package manager but cant find it to open??
<Guest21102> DasEi - I don't have that functionality, so I can't check. alsamixer still fails. HOWEVER, I notice that my acct does not seem to belong to a "sound" group.
<Dr_Willis> beeny:  this is when gnome-do comes in handy. :)
<nmvictor> has anyone here everused kannel, i cant find the files smskannel.conf and wapkannel.conf
<Guest21102> DasEi - Trying to add me to it says no "sound" group exists.
<DasEi> Guest21102:sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Dr_Willis>  beeny  the command from terminal is 'googleearth'
<DasEi> Guest21102:sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Dr_Willis> beeny:  nio idea where its at in the menus
<beeny> don t comprede DR Willis. Sorry . gnome-do
<Guest21102> DasEi - http://pastebin.com/f2345662e for "sudo aplay -l" output
<beeny> okay , tereminal and then just "googlearth'
<dnivra> I've just re-installed karmic and am trying to restore my packages from the previous installation. I ran "dpkg --set-selections < my_packages" but got an error "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area". What's wrong? Am I missing an option or something?
<Dr_Willis> beeny:  its a special lauincher tool.  if you had gnome-do running you could just hit alt-space and type 'goo' and it would show all programs begging with goo*
<DasEi> nmvictor: I havent, but for usual such are under /etc   , sometimes in own subfolder of that
<Blue1> google earth is in apps/internet
<llutz> dnivra: used sudo?
<jtaji> beeny: just hit alt+F2 and type it
<beeny> Was looking for a link in programs or something. Most used to windows Dr-Willis.
<jtaji> beeny: there's supposed to be a link in apps > Internet
<sharpen047_> usr13: Hey laptop froze..
<dnivra> llutz: thank you. precisely what was missing.
<kaimanjak> DasEi, one ntfs partition and seven ext3 partitions (/boot, /home, /root, /srv, /local, /usr and /tmp)
<sharpen047_> usr13:  back though
<DasEi> kaimanjak: so you got a running ubuntu on the first ?
<Blue1> kaimanjak: i hope some of these are extended partitions- why no /swap?
<Guest21102> DasEi - alsa-utils package was already newest version, restart command says OK for both shutdown and reinitialization
<DasEi> Guest21102:still no go by alsamixer ?
<nmvictor> DasEi: ok, i mean i cant find it with `locate smskannel.conf` yet the dicumentation at http://www.kannel.org talks of this configuration files
<Guest21102> DasEi - Nope, same error.
<meway> lol my brother did something to his computer apparently he can't use the command apt-get  ? any thoughts?
<chrismnh> i am getting Inappropriate ioctl for device when i strace ./xboxdrv does anyone know any possible causes on this on hardy?
<Blue1> meway: can he ping outside world?
<kaimanjak> Blue1 there is one /swap too
<Guest21102> DasEi - I was reading a couple of places where other people with ISA cards had to do some alias commands of some sort. Could that apply here? It seems like the card is active and recognized but not by ALSA.
<lynne> hi, i have problems with mounting a internal harddisk... it doesn't automount
<Dr_Willis> lynne:  and the disk filesystem is?
<meway> blue1 I think so
<lynne> Dr_Willis, ext3
<Blue1> meway: don't think so - KNOW so
<kaimanjak> DasEi i want to install ubuntu on the ext3 partitions
<Dr_Willis> lynne:  you added a proper entry for it in /etc/fstab ?
<dnivra> one more question "sudo dselect" is used to install the packages after all the selections right? I got "sudo: dselect: command not found". is it the right command?
<meway> blue1 gimmy a sec he stupidly disconnected and he is on youtube so i dont see why not
<Guest21102> DasEi - It's saying "failed for default", how can I see what it's trying to use for default?
<KiRiLoS> i have a driver mounted to my system,the thing is something gotta be wrong with permissions,i want it to be read&write for every user in my system
<Dr_Willis> KiRiLoS:  and what filesystem is this drive?
<Guest21102> DasEi - If it didn't recognize the card on install, maybe default is not set correctly?
<nmvictor> anybody used kannel here?
<KiRiLoS> Dr_Willis, NTFS
<Blue1> KiRiLoS: owch -- sudo chmod 777 <filename>
<Dr_Willis> KiRiLoS:  you may want to install/run the ntfs-config tool and enable the options for allowing everyont access I think
<DasEi> kaimanjak: errm, do I misunderstood ? didn't you say you had one internal in use right now and wanted ubuntu on another , second hd not recognized by the installer ?
<lynne> Dr_Willis, the weird this is that i don't see it in the fstab... when i mounted it, gparted says they are sdb1 sdb2 etc... but fstab names sda1 etc.
<KiRiLoS> Dr_Willis, Any instructions?
<sharpen047_> usr13: Well I was going to connect on a third computer but mobbit blocked freenode so that won't work
<meway> blue1 restarting it fixed it
<ashka> somebody have already installed qwebirc ?
<llutz> dnivra: tried this to restore packages? sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Blue1> meway: great!
<Dr_Willis> KiRiLoS:  install and run 'ntfs-config' :) it only has 2 check box's for its gui
<Dr_Willis> KiRiLoS:  or add a proper fstab entry manually.
<Scunizi> When I call up Gnome-Do the text in the box is unreadable..like it's some funky font that's not rendering correctly.. how do I fix that?
<usr13> sharpen047: shucks
<kaimanjak> DasEi i had windows installed in the first hd
<KiRiLoS> Dr_Willis, I could do that,if i just knew which are the correct permissions :P Do you want me to paste the line in the /etc/fstab i have right now?
<Dr_Willis> KiRiLoS:  heres my fstab line.. I was thinking ntfs-config added them as well.. but it must be tweaking the hardware layer configs now.
<Dr_Willis> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/Vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<matu> hi
<DasEi> kaimanjak: is it a desktop ?
<matu> when using my 1900x1200 external screen on my laptop 1280x800 netbook-launcher starts blinking
<vanessa> hallo
<balloooza> matu, hello
<kaddi> hi :)
<vanessa> gutes neues jahr
<kaimanjak> DasEi yes
<dnivra> llutz: thanks a lot for those commands.
<vanessa> kann ihr keiner deutsch?
<llutz> !de | vanessa
<ubottu> vanessa: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<matu> Xorg also uses 5-6% of my cpu and that is not normal
<matu> top
<vanessa> ja und ein deutscher kanal gibt es nicht
<vanessa> ??
<matu> #ubuntu-de
<llutz> vanessa: /join #ubuntu-de
<kaimanjak> DesEi the partitions were created whwn i installed freebsd on the hd
<farg> heh
<llutz> vanessa: steht doch da
<vanessa> ja danke
<vanessa> geht auch freundlich
<DasEi> kaimanjak: so I suggest you use win to format whole second hd to fat 32 then, unplug first hd to make sure grub won't destroy mbr, install ubuntu to the then first hd, then re-plug it, then run update-grub to get a bootlaoder entry for win in your second hd
<vanessa> ich meinte chatraum
<vanessa> aber egal
<FloodBot1> vanessa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matu> lol
<DasEi> !de | vanessa
<ubottu> vanessa: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vanessa> ja meistens
<kaimanjak> DasEi thank you. i'll try it
<matu> please can you help me ? Xorg takes 6% of cpu
<balloooza> matu, sure
<matu> when using my 1900x1200 external screen on my laptop 1280x800 netbook-launcher starts blinking
<_raven_> is ffmpeg able to save a video in ratio 2.39:1?
<balloooza> matu, is it 9.10 or before
<lynne> i found the UUID of my second internal harddisk, can I add this line to my fstab? UUID=c98de4fb-c6d2-4d64-b6fa-decf7ea777f5 /media/BACKUP 0 1
<ActionParsnip> matu: log a bug
<matu> 9.10
<matu> i dont know how to log it
<llutz> lynne: filesystem and option missing in your line
<usr13> matu: Fully updated?
<DasEi> !bug | matu
<ubottu> matu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<matu> yes i upgraded after i installed 9.04 from usb key
<usr13> matu: 9.04 or 9.10?
<matu> 9.10 because i upgraded from 9.04
<balloooza> matu, is it making the computer ususable? we could find some way to work around it, but try asking how to report a bug too (I have never reportd a bug, I am not the one to ask)
<usr13> matu: update-manager
<Guest21102> DasEi - You still there? Ready to give up yet? :) If so, that's OK, I think you've given me a lot of leads to explore.
<khelvan> If I do a metacity --replace, and then reboot, will metacity or compiz be running for me?
<dermaku> halo
<ActionParsnip> khelvan: should be metacity
<usr13> matu: What I mean is;  Have you done updates to your 9.10 system?  Is it fully updated?
<shawn146> can anybody help me figure out how to use compiz?
<ratonplayer> just activate him at the panel control
<BlouBlou> shawn146: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<shawn146> i already have it
<shawn146> i had to go get it from synaptic
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DasEi> Guest21102:y, still here, do youknow if crunch provides live cd 's ? I never used it
<lynne> added a line in fstab, but now i get: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<lynne> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/BACKUP
<shawn146> yes action i got it
<soreau> khelvan: shawn146: Look in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab. Anything other than None and compiz should be running
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: use tab to complete nicks
<Guest21102> DasEi - Yes, every CrunchBang CD is a LiveCD.
<matu> which bug am i supposed to file ?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: then press ALT+F2 and type: compiz --replace
<BlouBlou> shawn146: Okay, so what do you want to know? :)
<soreau> khelvan: shawn146: and that will be the default for the session
<matu> because i dont know where the problem is
<Guest21102> DasEi - It's basically Ubuntu with a super-stripped down GUI (OpenBox).
<matu> usr13 i did not give a pound
<DasEi> Guest21102:so maybe tryy again in an hour, I'll d/l one and put it in a vm
<balloooza> shawn, try simple-ccsm (sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm) and if that is to basic move up to compizconfig-setting-manager
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: if it doesnt start then run the command in terminal to see whats going on
<shawn146> where do i start it up
<shawn146> the compiz
<soreau> shawn146: Look in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab. Anything other than None should start compiz
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: i told you, press ALT+F2 and type: compiz --replace
<usr13> matu: don't feel bad, I didn't even give an ounce
<Guest21102> DasEi - Sure thing. You're a hero for trying! Catch you later. FYI, I'm using the 8.10 (intrepid) system.
<BlouBlou> shawn146: If you have 3d acceleration it starts automatically, and if it doesn't read soreau's comment ;)
<matu> please can you help me usr13 ?
<alphaaquilae> hello, i want to establish a password that forbid other users of my computer to read my emails, the probleme with the master password is that any user can read the messages which are on my conputer, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: you need 3D accelleration so you will need to configure video drivers
<matu> i dont know what to file
<usr13> matu: Sorry, bad joke...
<TaterSalad> if boot into a live disc...and I have an iso that I want imaged to my hard disk, whats the easiest way to do that?
<shawn146> ok can you help me with taht
<KiRiLoS> i have a NTFS driver mounted to my system,the thing is something gotta be wrong with permissions,i want it to be read&write for every user in my system
<soreau> shawn146: What happened when you tried to set something other than None?
<_raven_> is ffmpeg able to save a video in ratio 2.39:1?
<matu> i can file netbook-manager
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, I can help with NTFS
<matu> but after i killed netbook-manager i still have problems
<usr13> KiRiLoS: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga    you can search the web for guides
<KiRiLoS> Dr_Willis, I cant run ntfs-config i am using KDE and there are some libraries needed to use it,and i dont wanna install them
<usr13> KiRiLoS: Basically just change owner to user
<soreau> ActionParsnip: If he has intel or ati, 3D should work OOTB. No need to jump to conclusions :)
<shawn146> i just did alt + f2 and did the compiz --replace and my desktop jsut refreshed and my windows poped up
<ActionParsnip> soreau: its good to check though, and free
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, NTFS dose not handle permissions per file, so in /etc/fstab (post on pastbin) you need to specify the options dmask and fmask  (I think that is what they are I will double chek
<KiRiLoS> usr13, & balloooza , i am newb when it comes to permissions,i'll paste my fstab line
<shawn146> ??
<lynne> does anyone know why i need to enter a password the first time i open my ext3 internal harddrive?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Right, but if they think they need to install graphics drivers, they could break their already working drivers.
<ActionParsnip> soreau: thats why we run compiz --replace first, just to try suff
<howdy-ho> i have a new partition. how do i chmod from root to uid 1000?
<lorenzo> hi, and happy 2010. is there a way i can uninstall all of the games on karmic with one command, without having to list every individual package? thanks
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, yes it is dmask and fmask
<KiRiLoS> balloooza, usr13 , http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m674b190b
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: ok if you run ccsm and enable some plugins does the desktop react (like wobbly windows)
<shawn146> where
<usr13> howdy-ho: what do you want to do with your new partition?
<themuddler> I have an eeepc with an Atom processor.  I currently have the x86 version of ubuntu installed.  Can I add lpia repositories to take advantage of optimizations or is it dangerous to mix architectures?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: press alt+f2   tpye ccsm   pres enter
<howdy-ho> access it. don't have the rights to move or copy
<shawn146> ok i did it
<shawn146> wow
<TaterSalad> if boot into a live disc...and I have an iso that I want imaged to my hard disk, whats the easiest way to do that?
<howdy-ho> i'm thinking sudo chmod, just checking before i do something stupid. lol
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: is compiz working?
<shawn146> how do i use it
<soreau> ! ccsm | shawn146
<ubottu> shawn146: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<balloooza> so if you wanted all files executable writable and readable by you, and all the directorys executable writable and readable by you and all others only able to write here is the new line to replace the old lines
<shawn146> ubottu i installed everything for the compiz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shawn146> wat
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: it all in front of you, scroll down to wobbly windows and tick it, then drag the window around
<jorge> hola?
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, so if you wanted all files executable writable and readable by you, and all the directorys executable writable and readable by you and all others only able to write here is the new line to replace the old lines
<shawn146> wabble isn't working
<konr> Guys, I had package foo installed, with dependencies bar and baz. I've
<konr>        deleted foo with dpkg, but I want to keep bar and baz, which will be
<konr>        removed next time I use aptitude. Is there a way to keep them, besides
<konr>        grepping their names and doing aptitude install with each?
<konr>  
<FloodBot1> konr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, I can only imagine that that is what you want, I should have asked first :)
<konr> oops, sorry
<usr13> KiRiLoS: I think you only need to remove the gid=users,fmask=133,dmask=002,  parts
<konr> Guys, I had package foo installed, with dependencies bar and baz. I've deleted foo with dpkg, but I want to keep bar and baz, which will be removed next time I use aptitude. Is there a way to keep them, besides grepping their names and doing aptitude install with each?
<shawn146> action?
<konr>  
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: ok then run: lspci | grep -i vga    and websearch the output
<Shinydan_> I'm wanting to reformat a USB hard drive to ext3 to allow proper read/write access for everyone on my house network. Help?
<KiRiLoS> balloooza, I want it to be readable and writeable for all users balloooza & usr13 . I use it for storing all my files,so i read/write with all users in there
<balloooza> usr13, why, that is what gives the permissions to the files on fat/NTFS
<pitput> what's ubuntu one?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: you can run the: comnpiz --replace    from, terminal and the output there may help
<ActionParsnip> pitput: an online data storage
<pitput> is it available at the moment and is it free to use?
<baz> konr, what does that have to do with me and bar?
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, gid needs to be a number
<KiRiLoS> balloooza, usr13 is right,that's what i need to change.The thing is i have no clue about what should i write there
<konr> baz: and bak too!
<nintnint> hi
<ActionParsnip> pitput: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<balloooza> KiRiLoS, would you mind if we do a private chat, it is hard to keep up with the scrolling, i know how to use those permissions and I can better teach it to you
<baz> konr, hehe
<KiRiLoS> ok balloooza no prob
<shawn146> actionparsnip?
<Star2010> the server could deploy smooth scrolling
<pitput> that is so awesome!
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: websearch that to find guides
<shawn146> ok where
<usr13> balloooza: I think it should look like:  ntfs-3g users,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8  0 0
<nintnint> So I'm trying to install ndisgtk to a computer without internet, but it says the dependancy is not satisfiable for ndiswrapper-utils.  I tried to install ndiswrapper with a deb but it says a new version is already installed.
<nintnint> What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: use a wired connection
<Shinydan_> I'm wanting to reformat a USB hard drive to ext3 to allow proper read/write access for everyone on my house network. Is that sensible?
<balloooza> usr13, why is that
<shawn146> actionparsnip where do i do a webseach?
<shawn146> *search
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: or you will have to use: http://package.ubuntu.com  to download the deps
<nintnint> It is a desktop, I can't do that.  Two  rooms away from the router.
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: whichever internet search engine you like
<shawn146> ok
<nintnint> It is for crunchbang, also.
<usr13> balloooza: Well, what do you think?
<guntbert> !crunchbang | nintnint
<ubottu> nintnint: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<llutz> shawn146: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXY (where XY is your external drive) and then mount it, chown/chgrp/chmod to adjust permissions
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: its not supported here
<nintnint> doesn't matter.
<llutz> Shinydan_:  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXY (where XY is your external drive) and then mount it, chown/chgrp/chmod to adjust permissions
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: it does a lot actually
<TeLe_ghost> lol ^
<nintnint> i mean that you won't support it
<nintnint> i still got the information
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: thats ll good then
<ActionParsnip> *all
<Shinydan_> Ok, I follow that. I'll hang around quietly and do it in a bit.
<paulus68> I want to install gnome on server 9.10 but I get an error The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed Depends: gnome-vfs-obexftp but it is not installable E: Broken packages   how to solve this?
<w3asal> if I found a package that has a build-dep that's not pulled by "sudo apt-get build-dep", where do I report it?
<nintnint> can I hook up an ethernet cable from my windows machine and use crunchbang to piggyback its net?
<Apachez> hmpf
<guest> hi, i have trouble automounting a internal harddisk, I added in fstab, but now it says Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<guest> mount: mount point /media/BACKUP does not exist
<Apachez> where did inittab go and hide in 9.10 ?
<Apachez> there is no /etc/event.d on this box
<w3asal> if I found a package that has a build dependency  that's not pulled by "sudo apt-get build-dep", where do I report it?
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: your distribution is not supported herer
<nintnint> so I'm like a gay black man in mississippi?  "we don't wawnt yer kind here.
<ActionParsnip> nintnint: this channel is for supporting ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu ONLY
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: do you have an Idea on my question
<howdy-ho> i found a solution. thanks and take care
<deviad> How do I exclude some applications from compiz effects?
<deviad> I want no effect on Firefox and Skype
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: install the desktop system, installing a desktop on the server install is pointless
<deviad> When I watch movies on megavideo I'm getting issues...
<deviad> I get some issues*
<ActionParsnip> deviad: i'd ask in #compiz
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: but how do I go from desktop to server then?
<shawn146> action?
<jarray52> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. Inserting a flash drive causes the system to freeze. USB mouse and keyboard work in all USB ports, and a USB printer does not work but does not cause the system to freeze. I tried acpi=force irqpoll option in grub, but it had no effect. Any suggestions or diagnostic steps I could carry out?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: the server install just doesnt have a desktop by default and the kernel is slightly different
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok
<shawn146> actionparsnip how do i change the system driver to intel -experimental modesetting driver?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: search for the output of the lspci command, you will find guides
<bastid_raZor> guest: have you made the directory /media/BACKUP ?
<Darkr> Hey everyone, I want to apologize for my constant joining/quitting on this channel.  I'm writing an IRC client and need to test it against freenode.
<shawn146> ??
<shawn146> action i already did that
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: not sure, i dont use intel rubbish, let me see what i can dig up
<shawn146> well its what i have
<shawn146> to use
<bastid_raZor> !upstart | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<guest> bastid_raZor, it was there normally (before i added this disk to fstab), so i'd figure id use the same mountpoint
<acrobat> i used unetbootin to install ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso on a usb stick -- when i boot it it says "no operating system found"
<jarray52> shawn146: What problem are you experiencing?
<guest> acrobat, have you set your bios to mount USB stick ?
<DasEi> acrobat: set bios to boot usb ?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: whats the output of: lsb_release -c     ?
<shawn146> i can't get video driver to work
<acrobat> DasEi: yes im booting from usb
<shawn146> Codename:         karnic
<ipatrol> Can I have some help with installing Ubuntu?
<shawn146> err karmic
<jarray52> shawn146: Did you try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=force irqpoll"?
<techwizrd> ipatrol: What help do you need?
<DasEi> acrobat: formated usb to fat 32 or 16 before using unetb.  ?
<bastid_raZor> guest: understand that Ubuntu is case sensitive. /media/Backup is not the same as /media/BACKUP .. create the mount point with sudo mkdir /media/BACKUP   then type sudo mount -a ..if no errors then it mounted fine
<shawn146> not yet
<acrobat> DasEi: no its ext2
<acrobat> Can i boot directly into a raid1 array or do i need a boot partition?
<jarray52> shawn146: That is a modification to the /etc/default/grub file
<DasEi> acrobat: do with fat
<acrobat> DasEi: pl
<acrobat> ok
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4     but replace jaunty with karmic in the PPA line
<jarray52> shawn146: What card are you using?
<ipatrol> techwizard: I have an old XP who's OS is so thouroughly screwed up that having Ubuntu wipe everything is the only remaining course of action
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: see if it helps
<DasEi> acrobat: you always need /boot  either on sdXX or mdX
<guest> bastid_raZor, I get: mount: mount point /sda1/BACKUP does not exist
<acrobat> DasEi: no you dont
<techwizrd> ipatrol: Ok. What's the question, or do you just need someone to help you through the install process? I can do either.
<bastid_raZor> guest: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<shawn146> action can you help me with this?
<shawn146> i am a newbie
<ipatrol> thechwizrd: I need to make sure that it will be compatible with the HP system and a linksys USB network device
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: it gives you step by step instructions. i can copy an paste the lines you need to follow in here or you can just read the page
<sumnick> is there a howto for neat effects fusion for 9.10 64?
<LyCris> hello world
<shawn146> wait
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: i have read the page, it can't be explained any clearer
<shawn146> how do i do this? Add the following lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<bastid_raZor> !pastebin | guest
<ubottu> guest: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<w3asal> shawn146,  echo "this" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<jarray52> What could cause Ubuntu to freeze when a USB flash drive is inserted?
<SilverFox> is it normal for postfix to replace the specified from address with the linux user sending the mail?  I'm sending this mail: http://www.pastebin.ca/1734426, but postfix log files show the from user as www-data@test.com
<shawn146> w3asal?
<shawn146> wat do i do next
<DasEi> jarray52: dbus or udev,, check syslog
<shawn146> it shows nothing
<w3asal> shawn146, what are you trying to do? if it shows nothing then it succeeded
<Guest7321> Ciao a tutti :)
<usr13> jarray52: A very cold USB device?
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: run the command I gave then paste the lines in the guide into the file but change the word jaunty for karmic
<w3asal> shawn146, give me the big picture
<shawn146> k
<guest> bastid_raZor, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m143e95c
<bastid_raZor> guest: change /sda1/BACKUP to /media/BACKUP and then sudo mount -a
<ipatrol> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/ubuntu-linux-and-linksys-wireless-g-portable-usb-adapter-wusb54gp-problems-462105/
<shawn146> actionparsnip where do i add it in it
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: anywhere in that file
<w3asal> shawn146, bottom is best
<usr13> jarray52: You might open a terminal and issue command:  tail -f /var/log/messages and watch while you plug it in, you may get some clues...
<acrobat> DasEi: do i need to mkfs on it after i set it with fdisk ?
<goose> I want my system to run a bash script I've written on startup. How can I do this?
<bastid_raZor> !bot | goose
<ubottu> goose: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_raven_> how to increase a variable by 1 in a script?
<techwizrd> ipatrol: When you boot off of the LiveCD, Select "Try Ubuntu without making any changes to my system". Then when it boots to a desktop, open System Testing from the System > Administration menu. You can test hardware compatibility issues there (eg. Sound, Video, Networking, etc.)
<jarray52> usr13: Very cold indeed. That's a good suggestion. Let me try it.
<bastid_raZor> err.. sorry goose
<bastid_raZor> !boot | goose
<ubottu> goose: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usr13> goose: chmod +x script.sh ; ./script.sh
<ActionParsnip> goose: does it need root-like access?
<goose> ActionParsnip: actually, I need it run as a certain user who does not have root access
<DasEi> acrobat: this or use gparted, it's safer
<ipatrol> techwizrd: The problem is that spyware has taken over all admin privilages
<usr13> goose: Oh, on startup... sorry, didn't read.
<shawn146> i am having a problem with Import the appropriate GPG key (port 11371 on your firewall must be open to use the keyserver):
<goose> usr13: lol, it's ok. can ; be used to replace &&? I had no idea
<ActionParsnip> goose: if not then you can put it in /usr/bin and call it in startup items under preferences
<acrobat> DasEi: so mkfs.ext2 on it?
<shawn146> actionparsnip?
<goose> ActionParsnip: it's a server, I only have shell access
<guest> bastid_raZor, http://imagebin.org/77855
<DasEi> acrobat: use gparted
<techwizrd> ipatrol: Do you have an Ubuntu 9.10 cd? If so, you can boot up with it to test hardware compatibility. If everything is compatible you can install Ubuntu and wave XP and viruses goodbye.
<usr13> goose: Is this system running a GUI
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: i don't know how to answer that one, hence I didnt reply
<goose> usr13: no
<ipatrol> techwizrd: Will do
<jarray52> usr13: What program could I use that continually updates the messages? Since the freeze kills the system, I suspect the message is not logging, but I may get some messages if I use a continuous logging program.
<acrobat> DasEi: do i make it ext2 or what
<ipatrol> My son has really fsck'd up his XP
<jarray52> usr13: Something like gedit that could open the messages log.
<ipatrol> in Linux terminology
<DasEi> acrobat: fat32 if it lets you, else fat 16, and have the usb unmounted
<w3asal> shawn146, what are you trying to do? add a PPA?
<acrobat> mkfs doesn't make partitions
<bastid_raZor> guest: was the drive mounted before you ran sudo mount -a ? if so umount /media/BACKUP then sudo mount -a again. this will confirm if the changes have worked.
<acrobat> DasEi: after i make an fat32 partition do i need to mkfs or what?
<usr13> goose: I suppose a first part of your scrip could: say  su - user-name-here
<bastid_raZor> guest: you may need to run umount with sudo also.
<techwizrd> ipatrol: Make sure you have backed up your files first. I accidentally wiped my brother's /home partition 2 weeks ago and the only backup we had was from 6 months ago.
<DasEi> acrobat: no, you do both in gparted, first create new empty space, then format to fat
<ali3n> does anyone know what driver ubuntu uses for the dell 1509 N wireless card?
<acrobat> DasEi: i dont have gparted
<usr13> jarray52: Open a terminal and issue command:  tail -f /var/log/messages  #Watch while you plug it in, you may get some clues...
<kc8pxy--> Is there a way to make a usb drive into a 9.10 install media w/o an installation of 9.10??
<DasEi> acrobat: sudo apt-get install gparted
<_raven_> how to increase a variable by 1 in a script?
<acrobat> DasEi: can't
<DasEi> acrobat: why ?
<techwizrd> DasEi: Doesn't gparted come with Ubuntu 9.10? Or at least a subset of it?
<acrobat> DasEi: first of all im running off gentoo right now, and second im not downloading all the pkgs for that
<techwizrd> acrobat: Use the GParted LiveCD.
<goose> usr13: then put this in the /etc/init.d/ ? -- http://goose.pastebin.com/m483de716
<guntbert> kc8pxy--: you can use any ubuntu version which has system/administration/usb creator - you'll need a iso file anyway
<acrobat> techwizrd: that's not necessary
<acrobat> i dont even have a cdrom drive
<roRisc> hi, in bash shell, what does a background of dark green for $ls -la mean?
<macondo> My USB external HDD is periodically remounting itself every hour. This is annoying because it automatically opens 4 nautilus windows. How can I fix this?
<ipatrol> techwizrd: All the files are *incurably* infected and the virus won't let me offload anything
<axon> hello, i have  the following problem: i want to play games in multiplayer mod with my little brother ... how can we connect our both ubuntu systems via wireless lan?
<usr13> jarray52: Or you can might just go to one of the higher ttys and watch, i.e.  Ctrl-Alt-F8
<ali3n> does anyone know what driver ubuntu uses for the dell 1509 N wireless card?
<regis> hi,the synaptics touchpad of the hp envy 15 is partially supported and right click is impossible...is there a guide that works for mapping the right click to a right key? I tried to look on the web and tried some guide and it didn't work...or was for mac hardware
<kc8pxy--> Guntbert: is there a manual process?? I don't have anything newer than hardy installed. I have the iso.(for 9.10)
<VCoolio> hello; using ncmpcpp (mpd client) if I <enter> a file it plays and immediately goes to 'paused', so it doesn' play; what's up with that?
<usr13> goose: you left out the -  I think you need the  -  ?
<axon> ali3n : what do you mean with dell 1509?
<guntbert> kc8pxy--: sorry  - have a look at !usb
<techwizrd> ipatrol: Sorry, I accidentally kicked out my ethernet cable.
<mka> ali3n, paste lspci | grep -i wireless
<goose> usr13: in shell, I can change user simply with "su ircd", for a bash script do I need it to be "su - ircd" ?
<kc8pxy--> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nmvictor> what are the valid port numbers in linux and is their a man page describing the port numbers and how one is supposed to choose them?
<usr13> goose: Ok... well, alrighty
<mka> VCoolio, do you get the same behaviour with mpc ?
<guest> bastid_raZor, unmounted the drive, then did sudo mount -a, it jumped to next line... mounted the BACKUP again... still have 2 drives, top one works, bottom one gets error: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/BACKUP busy
<guest> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/BACKUP
<usr13> goose: but don't you need  #!/bin/sh -e
<guntbert> nmvictor: have a look at /etc/services
<usr13> or something...
<VCoolio> mka: don't know, but if you mean 'other clients' quodlibet is fine but ario is also weird
<erUSUL> nmvictor: like in any other OS port numbers are 0-65536 the first 1024 are reserved for root
<goose> usr13: I have no idea :S
<erUSUL> nmvictor: clients choose a random free port
<iWolf> Is Palimpsest Disk Utility Really Sensitive?
<usr13> goose: Or just #!/bin/sh  on first line.
<bastid_raZor> guest: remove the link to the bottom one in nautilus.
<ali3n> shawn@zeus:~$ lspci | grep -i wireless
<ali3n> shawn@zeus:~$
<ali3n> nothing lol
<iWolf> Because It Says I Have 213380662 Bad Sectors
<iWolf> :OOO
<mka> VCoolio, try this "mpc clear && mpc ls | mpc add && mpc play"
<iWolf> (Wrong Tab, Sorry)
<guest> bastid_raZor, i can't, it's greyed-out
<VCoolio> mka: hang on, installing mpc
<khelvan> Hi, I set up Compiz through CCSM, but when I try to disable it through System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects it doesn't fully disable it. Any ideas how I can fully disable compiz?
<iWolf> Hello, I have a problem
<iWolf> And It's A Sort Of A Big One
<bastid_raZor> guest: i do not use nautilus all that often. possibly ask the channel for help with that. the drive does mount automatically now. possibly relog to see if now that it mounts correctly the 2nd link is gone.
<mka> VCoolio, you may find gmpc useful as well, its a GUI
<jarray52> usr13: When I watched the log messages as I plugged in the usb drive. I got several messages. The last being USB Mass Storage Registered. Do you know what happens after the USB Mass Storage is Registered?
<axon> iWolf - so what is it
<axon> ?
<guntbert> iWolf: correct window now ?
<VCoolio> why does my apt server (nl.ubuntu.archive.com or something like that) take two minutes (exactly two minutes) before it does anything?
<ActionParsnip> khelvan: press alt+f2    type   metacity --replace    press enter
<usr13> goose: well, just put  #!/bin/sh  on first line, just for the fun of it.
<iWolf> It says my disk has 213380662 bad sectors
<ActionParsnip> iWolf: yowser
<kaddi_> it's a gonner
<guest> ok, will do... thanks for all your help bastid_raZor it solved my main problem, now i can automatically backup with backintime
<usr13> jarray52: No that is usually the last message you'll get.
<jarray52> iWolf: bad sectors or reallocated sectors?
<iWolf> (I've used Ubuntu before, just trying it on a old computer)
<iWolf> It is still NTFS
<ActionParsnip> VCoolio: try a duifferent repo
<iWolf> As I selected try Ubuntu
<goose> usr13: yeah I added it.
<iWolf> To test the disk
<ActionParsnip> iWolf: probably an old drive too
<VCoolio> mka: thanks, but I'm going really lightweight now, just giving ncmpcpp a try; it's not like I'm short of clients (tried sonata, ario, quodlibet) ;)
<iWolf> It's a Dell D430
<axon> can anyone explain me how to install a wireless network to connect two computers
<guntbert> !wireless | axon
<ubottu> axon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iWolf> ATA SAMSUNG HS08XJC
<ActionParsnip> axon: +
<bastid_raZor> VCoolio: how was quodlibet?
<crankharder> how do I flash my BIOS when it's only available as an EXE?
<ActionParsnip> axon: network manager can be used to create an adhok connection
<mka> VCoolio, ok, but mpc is not "other client"
<jarray52> crankharder: Would love to know the answer to your question. Are you using HP?
<VCoolio> bastid_raZor: that's a fine client as far as I'm concerned, lot of features
<Dr_Willis> crankharder:  is it a windows exe or a dos exe? if its dos - You could boot with a freedos live cdn and run it
<KBA3> дарова усем
<guntbert> !ru | KBA3
<ubottu> KBA3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: you can extract it to find a .BIN file which you can then install in a DOS boot disk. Or you can use something like BartPE (you will need an XP CD to make it) and boot to a live Windows environment and run it
<VCoolio> mka: after your command, one of the lines says ERROR: problems opening audio device
<DrManhattan> jussi01, initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system  - I have a system with an ide cdrom and an sata hard drive - I have tried the irqpoll and all-generic-ide boot options but nothing appears to help.
<DrManhattan> oops
<jarray52> usr13: Do you have any other suggestions regarding the system crash?
<iWolf> This might help you with my problem
<DrManhattan> I am getting the error- initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system  - I have a system with an ide cdrom and an sata hard drive - I have tried the irqpoll and all-generic-ide boot options but nothing appears to help.
<iWolf> Ubuntu is not installed yet
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks, so i have an application which failed upon launching, citing the reason as "HTTP: Opening server at port 13000... Bind failed...System error 98: Address already in use..." so i was guesing that i had assigned an unacceptible port number or a number used by some other process.Why do you think the application failed?
<iWolf> And the system is still NTFS
<DrManhattan> i am trying to boot the livecd
<iWolf> Does that matter at all???
<erUSUL> nmvictor: the later the port is already in use
<usr13> jarray52:  Were you watching  from tty8  or did you use  tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<ActionParsnip> iWolf: the filesystem is moot, if the disk is bad its gonna be bad no matter what OS is on it or even if its just user data
<mka> VCoolio, I don't know what that means. do you mind restarting mpd?
<|newbie|> kuda
<VCoolio> mka: also (or because of that): volume n/a ; that seems not good; but it doesn't say why; hang on, I don't mind
<erUSUL> nmvictor: run « sudo lsof -i :13000 » to see what process is already binded to that port
<LyCris> |newbie|:  ;D
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thanks, letme
<jarray52> tail -f /var/log/messages . When you initially said it, I didn't realize that it allows you to watch as you plug in the drive.
<VCoolio> mka: the same
<rumik> #milovanie
<jarray52> usr13: I was using the tail -f /var/log/messages
<kralhabo> huda
<LyCris> kralhabo:
<LyCris> :D
<usr13> jarray52: df ; free ; top ; etc,...
<kralhabo> what
<guntbert> !ot | kralhabo LyCris
<ubottu> kralhabo LyCris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LyCris> guntbert:  sory
<iWolf> So even if the filesystem is NTFS it wont give me a false bad-sector reading
<usr13> jarray52: How close to being maxed out is the  system... etc.
<mka> VCoolio, looks like the problem is with your soundcard configuration not mpd/mpc
<mka> VCoolio, maybe rebooting might help
<usr13> jarray52: Do you have some runaway application running... some app with memory leak or.... what ever... could be a number of things, maybe un-related to the usb device.  But Would have to know what the USB device is and all that too.  I just don't know.
<VCoolio> mka: ok, I'll see next time, thx so far; I'll google some more
<jarray52> usr13: The file system is using less than 20GB and 100+GB remain.
<akos_>  Hello! I am trying to set up virtualbox on an ubuntu 9.10 host with Windows XP as guest. I am trying to forward my USB->Serial converter port to the guest OS (I am doing embedded programming, and need it to program the devices), but it will not work. The port is recognized in XP, but I fail to communicate with the programmer through it...
<akos_>  I tried putting the serial as "host device" /dev/ttyUSB0, with IRQ4, addr. 0x378
<jarray52> usr13: I killed all the unnecessary apps.
<nmvictor> erUSUL: thans again, wish other channels were as coperative as #ubuntu, no wonder its has the highest number of nicks , and hope you are enjoying your NEW YEAR
<iWolf> ActionParsnip: So even if my filesystem is still NTFS, it won't give me any false readings?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: no problem; happy new year to you too ;)
<ActionParsnip> iWolf: can't imagine so, i'd download the manufacturers testing tool. You will mot likely find its also on the ultimate boot CD. This will test it very indepth to see whats going on
<usr13> jarray52: Is this a fully updated 9.10 system?
<nvme_> how do i configure ubuntu so that it gets internet from my wireless connection and only LAN from wired connection ?
<ljamisonii> hello all...does anyone have experience with cross-compilers?
<jarray52> usr13: Less than 10% disk usage and several GB of free RAM.
<waremperor> Have a good night, irc world :]
<jarray52> usr13: I appreciate the suggestions. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> nvme_: use the route command to set the default gateway for all traffic to go through the wireless and set the route for adresses on your network (most likely 192.168.0.0) to go via the wired connection
<edbian> I'm looking for a very lightweight distribution that will save a lot of battery power by only running firefox. Does such a thing exist?
<usr13> jarray52: Is this a laptop?
<usr13> jarray52: Or desktop?
<jarray52> usr13: desktop
<ActionParsnip> edbian: running fewer apps wont save battery
<anon65> edbian; you can do that with arch linux
<FiReSTaRT> edbian: xubuntu's pretty good on that count.. lighter weight desktop and decent power management
<iKernel> edbian, or you could run Chromium
<ActionParsnip> edbian: you can install a minimal ubuntu then just install firefox
<usr13> Check your powersupply, it may be a bit weak for the job.  If it is 300w try a 400w
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iKernel> edbian, which is an extremely lightweight OS with the sole purpose of being able to surf the web. I don't think it's Linux though.
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Well I think it will because I won't be wasting processor power on things like ssh servers and things.  Right?
<jarray52> usr13: It has a 1000W power supply, which isn't being fully utilized. So, I think that's okay.
<anon65> edbian; you can install arch and literally only have firefox running and the stuff required for sound and video
<edbian> iKernel: Is it available?
<anon65> anda desktop of course
<ActionParsnip> edbian: you can also install xpud for a very minimal and fast booting system (less than 3 seconds) which has a very low set of hardware drivers and few apps
<Dr_Willis> ChromiumnOS - is a ubuntu variant. :)
<iKernel> edbian, tbh what anon65 just suggested sounds much better. Chromium is only in its infancy. It works, but I'm not sure how easy it is for just anybody to install.
<pawel_121_> PuppyLinux is very lightweight Linux OS
<edbian> anon65: I looked into arch once.  I thought of that.  I was hoping there was somebody who basically did that for me with arch
<usr13> jarray52: If it's not defective, well, that's probably not it.  Other than that, I just don't know. Try some other USB device.
<iKernel> edbian, what ActionParsnip just said sounds even better
<ActionParsnip> edbian: the cpu still runs the same
<edbian> ActionParsnip: is xpud a distribution?
<anon65> the documentation is really good and will guide you through installing everything edbian
<usr13> jarray52: if one thing doesn't work, try another.
<edbian> anon65: The docs for what?
<jarray52> usr13: It works with all mice and keyboards. It freezes with all USB flash drives.
<anon65> for arch
<Dr_Willis> is XPUD even at a useable state at this time? last time i tried it.. it did.. well.. basically nothing >:)
<jarray52> usr13: Troubleshooting is difficult sometimes.
<edbian> anon65: Yeah I like arch :)  Takes a lot of time to set up though
<FiReSTaRT> edbian: iirc xpud is ubuntu based.. a buddy ran it off a live cd last night and it looked pretty cool for those who want things simple and intuitive.... i still prefer gnome (just wishing it wasn't buggy as hell)
<anon65> yeah that is true, but you'd get a very minimal system with just what you want
<jarray52> usr13: Even though the problem wasn't resolved, I learned several things from your suggestions.
<ActionParsnip> edbian: its a distribution of linux, its not ubuntu based
<Dr_Willis> anon65:  theres also 'tiny core linux' 10mb for the base + whatever you install.
<jarray52> usr13: Thanks
<edbian> ActionParsnip: arch or xpud?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: xpud
<edbian> ActionParsnip: I know what arch is
<edbian> ActionParsnip: So both then :)
<iKernel> My vote is on xpud
<nmvictor> whats an access logfile?
<FiReSTaRT> edbian: listen to ActionParsnip.. my apologies for misinforming you (i myself was misinformed on that)
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> edbian: theres also feather linux, damnsmall linux, puppy
<edbian> FiReSTaRT: No worries
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Does running entirely from ram save battery?  I imagine it would what with the power it takes to spin my HDD
<usr13> jarray52: It freezes with ALL usb devices?  Hummm.. Are you using USB mouse?
<iKernel> I might install xpud myself, sounds like a really good thing to have with a laptop which has a crappy battery and no mains supply available
<usr13> jarray52: What other USB devices are you using?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: sure will, you can tell the drive to spindown
<deviad> Can anyone pls suggest me a flash player? I'm getting issues while playing movies. :P
<anon65> yeah, xpud looks interesting
<jarray52> usr13: It freezes only with USB flash drives. It never freezes with a USB mouse or keyboard or printer.
<Dr_Willis> deviad:  theres basically only the adobe flash player.
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Well like puppy for example runs entirely in ram (no HDD touching at all until you save files)
<Dr_Willis> deviad:  and yes.. it has issues. :)
<ActionParsnip> anon65: its fast but wifi is a bit of a pain to setup
<iKernel> ActionParsnip, can xpud be booted from grub?
<ActionParsnip> deviad: for offline viewing?
<jarray52> usr13: All USB ports work with a mouse or keyboard. I plugged the mouse into all the USB ports, and it worked.
<iKernel> ActionParsnip, does it have a partitioner during install?
<ActionParsnip> iKernel: sure, you can boot the img file
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  i imagine it can. i wonder if the ISO of xpud can be booted via grub2 :)
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I was talking about online video streaming
<ActionParsnip> iKernel: xpud has no installer
<tr_> Whe I click on Places>Home or Places>anything, I get an hourglass like nautilus is doing something, then it fails with no message.. how can I troubleshoot this?
<iKernel> oh
<jarray52> usr13: I also tried printers. It can't find the CUPS service, but it doesn't freeze the system.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: then use the adobe plugin for your browser
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  Hmm.. may have to add that to my uber-list-of-disrtos on the grub  menu on this box. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: fun fun fun, boots in 3 seconds her on 1.6Ghz 2Gb DDR2 SATA HDD
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, it can indeed, there are even instructions on xpud's homepage
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yea. been using the 'boot iso feature' of grub2 to get Ubuntu and 2+ variants of ubuntu and some other disrtos into the Grub2 menu
<usr13> jarray52: But how many USB devices do you have connected now?
<FiReSTaRT> tr_: just open terminal, type nautilus /home/username/Documents and note down what messages come out.. you can google them and/or file a bug report
<Guest72055> DasEi - Hey, I'm back! (The one trying to get sound working under CrunchBang 8.10, new Guest # because of reboot). Good news, it's working!
<Dr_Willis> Gee now if only xpud had a PPC version
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I have a weird flickering effect
<deviad> when I reproduce videos...
<FiReSTaRT> tr_: getting this particular message is normal on my system where nautilus works just fine: (nautilus:25586): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<tr_> FiReSTaRT: thanks, i'll try that now..
<UbuntuUser> Hi all! I have a problem with fglrx and minimizing of UrbanTerror
<UbuntuUser> http://www12.file-upload.net/01.01.10/ct22dplfxry5.jpg
<usr13> jarray52: Look at   lsusb -vv
<DartmanX> stupid question: is there a way to get the make/model of a pci card without opening up and looking at the card?
<Guest72055> DasEi - The key tricks seem to be: 1) loading the snd-es18xx module, and 2) adding my user ID to the "audio" group.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: can you use: http://pastebin.com    to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<deviad> I'm using adoe at the moment
<deviad> but I tried swfdec to see if it was the problem
<Guest72055> DasEi - Not sure what, if any, of the other stuff you helped me with might have had an impact, but I wanted to say thanks very much for your assistance!
<iKernel> ActionParsnip, do you know which file I need to edit to add an entry for xpud in grub2? I'm new to grub2
<usr13> jarray52: Power for USB devices is limited to about 500mA I think and if that is exceeded, I'm not sure what, but something quits working.
<UbuntuUser> if I minimize UrbanTerror and maximize it again, it looks like on this screenshot
<DasEi> Guest72055: fine, I got it on desk first time, it's really a complete different surface, anyway ad the module to /etc/modules
<Xfact> AVG and Avast distributing anti virus for linux....but really we need any kind of anti virus for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> iKernel: me too, i put the img on usb
<iKernel> usr13, I'd say it kills one of the usb devices to free up power
<iKernel> fair enough
<iKernel> I don't have a usb stick. well I do, but the slider is screwed
<ActionParsnip> deviad: can you provide the output of the command
<DasEi> Guest72055: and also a reboot could have helped the init with new alsa
<usr13> iKernel: Well, in jarray52's case, it kills the whole system.
<tr_> FiReSTaRT: wierd, I get nothing... no message returned or apparent action.... 'nautilus /home/tr/'
<iKernel> usr13, lol
<Guest72055> DasEi - Yes, I will do that. Question: I have another box just like this one -- would loading the module in the LiveCD environment prior to installing the system make a difference in the way it's set up?
<nisstyre65> Xfact; there's definitely possibility for finding exploits in any linux system
<kaddi_> Xfact: mostly when you do a lot of file sharing with windows machines. I would only use it to make sure you do not pass on infected files to windows users, right now there isn't really malware for ubuntu
<nisstyre65> keyword there is "possibility"
<Guest72055> DasEi - Or would I likely have to go through the module-assistant steps on that box, too?
<goose> can someone help me write a crontab? I can't understand the documentation of how to use crontab, I just need to add a single script run at startup
<nmvictor> when you try to kill a process with sudo kill <PID> and it fails to dies, is their another option?
<usr13> iKernel: May be a bug.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor: kill -9 pid
<erUSUL> goose: to run things on startup use /etc/rc.local
<Guest72055> goose - I think you will want to look into anacron instead of crontab.
<iKernel> usr13, sounds to me like a bug in his physical system
<DasEi> Guest72055: no, live goes to ram only, but it's a difference if the card is already in at install time
<jarray521> usr13: I only have 2 devices connected to my computer. The USB flash drive would be the 3rd.
<Guest72055> goose - As I understand it, crontab won't "catch up" on things that it wasn't awake for when the time came for the scheduled task.
<jimlovell777> Since upgrading to Karmic (I upgraded by installing fresh, not bringing up my current version) some websites I view with Firefox get black bars on the right side of the screen that flickers on and off. Youtube videos also flicker controls while viewing. Is there a fix? An already open bug report I can add to?
<Xfact>  kaddi_: no I do not have any touch with windows...then I need  don't any anti virus?
<usr13> iKernel: jarray521 Could be.. hard telling
<Guest72055> DasEi - The card was in. It just wasn't recognized.
<ActionParsnip> nmvictor:  you only need sudo if the process is not owned by your user
<usr13> jarray521: What are the other 2 devices?
<Guest72055> DasEi - I'm wondering if getting it recognized prior to the installation will make the installation set it up correctly?
<jimlovell777> Correction, Left side of the screen
<DasEi> Guest72055: but anyway , why not use ubuntu ?
<jarray521> usr13: Keyboard and mouse.
<usr13> jarray521: Switcf to ps2 keyboard and mouse and try again.
<Guest72055> DasEi - This is a VERY low-spec machine. 500MHz, 192MB RAM. I think CrunchBang is as Ubuntu as I can realistically get.
<DasEi> Guest72055: for performance on weak machine can use it with icewm or fluxbox
<Ollonk> do you have to recompile to install a kernel module?
<deviad> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m36632670
<kaddi_> Xfact: you will be safer with an anti virus program, but right now I would say you do not need one, no
<ActionParsnip> Guest72055: install a minimal ubuntu then install lxde  works fine here, i have systems on less than that
<Guest72055> DasEi - Yes, CrunchBang is basically Ubuntu+OpenBox.
<usr13> jarray521: You have ps2 ports, right?
<DasEi> Guest72055: but unknown menu and no support , small forums
<ActionParsnip> deviad: ok thats good
<deviad> I still have the flickering though
<ActionParsnip> deviad: can you give the output of: uname -a
<Guest72055> ActionParsnip - Isn't that the planned setup for Lubuntu?
<Infil> My 9.10 install sometimes freezes towards the end of the white logo segment. I want to find out why, but nothing gets written to syslog, kern.log or messages. Where can I find some info?
<jarray521> usr13: Yes. Should I reboot?
<deviad> ActionParsnip, Linux deviad-laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DasEi> Guest72055: so give you the ers then, have fun
<paulus68> what is the common way to adapt the fstab file in ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Guest72055: there is, its a little lighter than xubuntu
<DasEi> ears
<usr13> jarray521: No, jsut try again.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: wanna try the 64bit flash?
<Guest72055> DasEi - True, but I still got help here. :) Thanks again!
<Hakunamatata> hey all
<Ollonk> how do you install a kernel module?
<DasEi> np
<Ollonk> O_O
<Xfact> I heard windows male-wares are useless, just another simple file in ubuntu
<deviad> ActionParsnip, sure, how?
<usr13> jarray521: Well, only if you can not get response from mouse and/or keyboard after switching to ps2 ones>
<DasEi> Ollonk: modprobe <module>
<ActionParsnip> deviad: i'll give you a command, do you use firefox as your browser?
<Ollonk> thank you :D
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  i run malware in wine to explore what it actually does to a windows box. :)
<paulus68> usr13: I reinstalled my server now only 1 gig used and the rest of the 500 gig is nice and clean
<deviad> ActionParsnip, yes, I use firefox and chromium as well
<Guest72055> ActionParsnip - I read something not long ago showing Xubuntu 9.X is actually heavier than regular Ubuntu! Matches my experience, so I switched to CrunchBang for my "light" install.
<usr13> paulus68: Very good.
<paulus68> usr13: do you have an idea on how to edit the fstab in 9.10?
<Xfact> but they cannot come out of 'wine' prison!
<DasEi> paulus68: sudo gedit /etc/fstab  and :
<DasEi> !fstab
<Swiatecki> Hi there, can any one assist me in getting my Lenovo R61i's TrackPad to do scroling? I have tried http://psung.blogspot.com/2008/09/scrolling-with-thinkpads-trackpoint-in.html without success
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<usr13> paulus68: Now make sure that backup system you are using isn't writing backups to the HD.
<usr13> paulus68: What do you need to do?
<ljamisonii> question...how do you run a shell script in terminal?? I've searched on Google but couldn't find anything
<Infil> paulus68: try Alt + F2 and enter: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<ActionParsnip> Guest72055: you can install an official ubuntu then install the DE crunchbang comes with, you will then get support here as crunchbang is not supported here
<usr13> paulus68: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:   chmod +x script, then ./script    is one way
<Xfact> anybody can tell me the latest version of Wine?
<ActionParsnip> deviad: ok I'll cater for both
<DasEi> ljamisonii: depends on its type
<Guest72055> ActionParsnip - Good point.
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  sh whateverscript   is another way
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<nmvictor> i think the whole LINuniX conecept of processed having lives and the file system having places is what made me dump windows,never too look back
<paulus68> usr13: want to add the harddrives to my fstab
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  bash whateverscript is another way
<erUSUL> Xfact: 1.1.35
<DasEi> !pm | Ollonk
<Dr_Willis> !abs | ljamisonii
<ubottu> ljamisonii: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ubottu> Ollonk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> Xfact: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Guest72055> ActionParsnip - Anyhow, score one for the Ubuntu way, since I did get help here. :) Happy New Year!
<usr13> paulus68: USB hard drives for backups?
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: you're awesome lol
<DasEi> Ollonk : yes, these are modules
<dooglus_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop and leave windows on it
<ljamisonii> ubottu: much appreciation :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dooglus_> the installer doesn't seem to want to let me resize the existing ntfs partitions to make space for ubuntu
<jarray52> usr13: Using ps2 mouse and keyboard, I still had a hard freeze.
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  this is err.. 'bash scripting basics' :)   that abs guide is a must read also
<Ollonk> thanks
<DasEi> Ollonk : modules are like drivers to the kernel
<Xfact> no thanks  i have the latest version
<dooglus_> is there a guide somewhere I can follow please?
<Ollonk> yes
<|Slacker|> hey there folks
<dooglus_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Infil> dooglus_: I would recommend resizing from within Windows
<paulus68> usr13: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/macd61a5 not only usb drives but also hardrives like I had before remember windows and windows 1
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: if you run !abs in #bash you'll see that they have a different opinion ;P
<Dr_Willis> dooglus_:  you may want to scandisk/def4rag in windows first. Then if windows has the feature - use windows to resize the partition and leave part of the HD unallocated. it may be MUCH MUCH faster at that then ubuntu will be.
<|Slacker|> is there a way I can get my ubuntu to be a wifi gateway?
<dooglus_> Infil: the windows install it pretty fscked up though - that's why they want ubuntu
<erUSUL> !info hostap
<ubottu> Package hostap does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  who cares what they think :) they got a better guide? let them post it to the repos. :)
<dooglus_> Dr_Willis: I've chkdsk/r'ed in windows first
<usr13> jarray52: Well, I guess that eliminates power issue.  I think it's a bug.  You should file a bug report.  Is this a 64 bit system?
<dooglus_> Dr_Willis: the windows is all infected I think
<erUSUL> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.9-3 (karmic), package size 336 kB, installed size 916 kB
<ActionParsnip> deviad: http://pastebin.com/mdb2e1e0
<Infil> My 9.10 install sometimes freezes towards the end of the white logo segment. I want to find out why, but nothing gets written to syslog, kern.log or messages. Where can I find some info?
<jarray52> usr13: Yes. It's a 64 bit system.
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: I used the bash <script> command and it returned 'sh: Can't open configure'
<Ollonk> I'm trying to load the eeepc kernel module in karmic
<LJR> dooglus_, if Windows is all infected why're you trying to save it?
<Ollonk> and I've never done anything like this before
<dooglus_> LJR: I want the data from it
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  the 'proper' way is to chmod +x the file, then ./thefile
<erUSUL> ljamisonii: is a configure script? are you compiling software?
<LJR> dooglus_, I see.
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  depending on the script.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: its alpha but works perfectly here
<l0wkey> hello .. can somebody help me with dm-crypt / luks on boot after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 ? I have problems with entering passphrase on boot?
<usr13> jarray52: I think you need to file a bug report.
<l0wkey> has this become borken again or what? what has changed?
<usr13> !bug | jarray52
<ubottu> jarray52: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dooglus_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall seems to be out of date
<dooglus_> where's the up to date install doc?
<jarray52> usr13: Is there a guide to filing bug reports?
<ljamisonii> erUSUL: yes, actually...I've been trying to get Halo PC working on Wine and in the instructions on winehq's website, this one person gives a compile script to fic it...so I had to figure out how to compile >_<
<Hakunamatata> excuse me could yout tell me sth about shell accounts ?
<Xfact> finally succeed to install latest 190 version on ubuntu...8.04 thanks to 'coz_'
<SpookyET> Hello. Does anyone know of a command line BPM (Beats Per Minute) calculator for MP3s and other music files?
<DasEi> !bug | jarray52
<jarray52> usr13: SHouldn't I know more about the cause of the bug?
<ubottu> jarray52: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> !compile | ljamisonii
<ubottu> ljamisonii: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<paulus68> usr13: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/macd61a5 not only usb drives but also hardrives like I had before remember windows and windows 1
<Hakunamatata> who knows sth about ssh accounts ??
<jarray52> DasEi: How do I know which package has the bug?
<Ollonk> do I need to place my module any place specific in order for modprobe to find it?
<ActionParsnip> Hakunamatata: in what way?
<usr13> jarray52: Just provice all the info you can.  lsusb -vv  ; lapci ; cat /proc/cpuinfo ; cat /proc/meminfo ; sudo fstab -l  ;  etc etc.
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  what instructions for halo?  they give it a GOLD rateing. :) lets check the comments...
<dooglus_> this should be an easy one, guys.  how can I set up a dual boot?
<DasEi> jarray52: I haven't been following in before, whats your issue ?
<xsssx> is there any way to run a ubuntu remix on a 128MB RAM notebook?
<DasEi> !dualboot | dooglus_
<Hakunamatata> ActionParsnip: couse what have i do to make my own server ?
<ubottu> dooglus_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Xfact>  irc node has any spacial channel for discussion on wine????
<ActionParsnip> xsssx: it will run badly, its ironically quite heavy
<piyo> how to list all the packages that are marked as Auto in aptitude?+
<paulus68> usr13: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/macd61a5 not only usb drives but also hardrives like I had before remember windows and windows 1
<DasEi> Xfact : ##winehq
<dooglus_> DasEi: that link is incorrect
<usr13> paulus68: plug them in and mount them and do  mount | pastebinit
<yfk> why is adobe flash for Linux so broken?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: easiest way is to install the first OS but leave unpartitioned space, the installer will then see the free space and offer to use it
<jarray52> DasEi: Ubuntu 9.10 hard freezes when I insert a USB flash drive.
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2720&iTestingId=14752
<dooglus_> DasEi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo#Resizing%20Partitions%20Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Installer tells me "Choose the First Option (It should be something like: "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space"). " - but that option isn't there
<erUSUL> !clone | piyo the command here should head you
<ubottu> piyo the command here should head you: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<yuricurri> hello
<ActionParsnip> yfk: runs great here
<Dr_Willis> yfk:  becauze adobe dosent care about linux. is my guess
<deviad> ActionParsnip, much better player, although I still have this flickering
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: the first OS was installed 6 years ago, so that's not an option
<piyo> !clone
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: it's the comment titled "SOLVED: haloupdate.exe error
<deviad> ActionParsnip, can it be a video driver issue?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: ok then you can resize the other OS to make space
<deviad> I notice it just when I chose "full screen"
<yuricurri> does linux have a unstoppable copy variant, cause that program wont work on my computer.
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  you do see the note  at the top of that url 'YOU are looking at old test results' ? the newer results give simpiler directions
<ActionParsnip> deviad: possibly, make sure you run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     to remove nspluginwrapper if its no longer needed
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2720    is what i was looking at
<Hakunamatata> ActionParsnip:  i want only to make sth like tunel shh for some aplication
<DasEi> jarray52: that would be usb-utils, but I don't think it's right to fill a bug about that paket, is your sys updated and graded,  did you check all logs for additional hints ? dmesg ?
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: the other OS is all virus'ed up, so I can't boot it reliably.  I'd like to use the 9.10 desktop ISO to resize it.  it's ntfs, but I don't see the option to do that.  any idea where it is?
<yfk> ActionParsnip, it doesen't run "great". try hitting this nastypanda.com
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I did that already :(
<yfk> Dr_Willis, It's like It's intentionally broken
<deviad> I'm using 185 nvidia proprietary drivers
<deviad> nvidia 185*
<jarray52> DasEi: No. I don't have too much experience with Ubuntu. Thus, I think it might not be good for me to file a bug report.
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: I was looking at this one and it displayed the same comment. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2720&iTestingId=46499
<jarray52> DasEi: My system is upto date.
<yfk> and takes so much System recourses... kinda difficult to believe It's using them for a reason
<ActionParsnip> deviad: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa   try the nvidia ppa
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  you could install/update on a windows box.. then copuy the updated files over to the linux side also i guess...
<ActionParsnip> !resize | dooglus_
<Dr_Willis> ljamisonii:  it seems odd that only  a few people have that  issue.
<deviad> ActionParsnip, what does ppa stand for?
<Swiatecki> Can any one assist me in getting my Lenovo R61i's TrackPad to do scroling? I have tried http://psung.blogspot.com/2008/09/scrolling-with-thinkpads-trackpoint-in.html without success
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<DasEi> jarray52: unless you really focussed the problem and also can replicate it on other machines, there is no reason for a bug report
<Vimes> Hello! I deleted Ubuntu (due to that I just got a new computer who will run Ubuntu) ...but I deleted it the idiot way. Just deleted the partition, now GRUB wont let me boot into Windows 7 : / Any quick fix?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | deviad
<ubottu> deviad: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Vimes> I don't have the install disk for Windows
<yuricurri> anyone here use unstoppable copy
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: that page seems to be wrong.  I don't see what it says I should see
<DasEi> Vimes: ask ##windows for howto fix mbr
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: there are parts there on how to resize
<snake> Vimes: torrentz dot com
<Vimes> lol
<ljamisonii> Dr_Willis: I know..it DOES seem odd. Everything works perfectly up until I run haloupdate.exe...it downloads the update and goes through the update process then displays an error message.
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: section 3:3
<Vimes> I'll ty DaseEi ^
<Vimes> ^^
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: yes, but I can't follow the instructions.  it tells me to click things that I don't see
<DasEi> Vimes:then d/l  super grub disk and try to fix it
<jarray52> DasEi: I have not focused the problem, and I cannot reproduce it on other machines. I won't file a bug report until I can do that.
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: section 3.3 is "Resizing partitions with Windows Vista".  I'm NOT buying Vista!
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: could I be looking at the wrong page?
<xsssx> lol
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Resizing Partitions Using the Ubuntu Installer
<piyo> thanks erUSUL
<Vimes> I'll look into super grrub Daesi, thank's
<erUSUL> piyo: no problem
<snake> Why do I hear so much talk about winblows on an ubuntu server
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: that URL has spaces in it?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<nigtv> Hi. So I was in here last night talking with a few people on harddrive issues, I'll skip the long story and just say that although I don't seem to be able to boot off of this harddrive at all since it crashed (seemingly for no reason), its been detected in every computer I've put it in, as well as passing IDE diagnostic tests.
<snake> oh dual boot k srry
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: it tells me to chose options that don't exist
<jarray52> DasEi: What should I look for in dmesg? When checking syslog and messages with tail -f, I see 6 to 8 messages ending with USB Mass Storage Registered after inserting the flash drive and before the system freezes.
<dooglus_> the first option isn't "resize"
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: look on the right panel, it says "Resizing Partitions Using the Ubuntu Installer"
<dooglus_> there is no "resize" option
<clark3934> Can anyone assist me with setting up samba?  I want my server to share 2 usb attached NTFS/FAT-32 drives with read/write access for all anonymous users in my subnet.  I have users on Windows XP/VIsta/7 and Ubuntu, and accounts are shared by many.  How should I set up permissions on my server?  It's not headless--in fact, there will be a user (not admin) logged it at all times, so the USB mounting seems to be messing thing
<clark3934> s up.  Any advice/guides?  I can't find any relevant ones.
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: right.  but the text in that section doesn't match what I see in 9.10's installer
<nigtv> I'm wondering where I should go from here, I would like to get the data on there, I am going to try to use a live cd, one more time, they have not been booting but a good quality cdr. I mainly just am wondering if there is any feasible way to tell if a harddrive is really dead.
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: would you like to see a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: thats all i know, the installer has the steps included as far as I know
<meway> wtf fail
<meway> The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper: command not found root@Odis-desktop:~# apt-get install ndiswrapper-common Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ndiswrapper-common is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. root@Odis-desktop:~
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: I'm not making this up
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: the resizing is on the livecd
<meway> sorry gor not pastbin 0_0
<meway> for*
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: i understand but thats the kind of thing you want
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: I've booted the live cd, double-clicked 'install ubuntu' on the desktop, and got to step 4 or so
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: websearch around for more precise guides, it can be resized though
<DasEi> jarray52: gedit /var/log/syslog  , scroll to the time the freezes occur, same for /var/log/kernlog  and after a boot with usb inserted do dmesg > dmesg.txt and look in that file, too
<meway> can someone help me with that? ^
<Dr_Willis> clark3934:  mount the ntfs shares from /etc/fstab  - do not let the desktp 'automount' them.  that way you can set the proper permissions for the drives
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: I think I'm looking at the official docs
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: make sure your backups are recent enough incase it goes wrong
<Jamed> meway: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Jamed> meway: not ndiswrapper-common
<Jeruvy> nigtv: most drives today will 'start to fail' before they die outright.  If the drive supports SMART you should use that to check it out.  fsck can also check for filesystem errors which could be indicitive of a drive failure or other causes
<meway> um look at the
<meway> oh ok i will try that lol
<ActionParsnip> Jamed: why not install ndisgtk ;)
<meway> jamed E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Jamed> ActionParsnip: because i have no idea what that is, and my wlan runs fine without ndiswrapper stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> meway: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ActionParsnip> !info ndisgtk | jamed
<ubottu> jamed: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<clark3934> Dr_Willis: Even though they're usb-attached?  Also, what type of permissions should I set on the drives?  Who should be the owner?  I've thought about making a sambashares user/group that is the drives owner
<nigtv> Jeruvy I'm finding it very strange that it passes this test, which I suppose could only take 20 minutes to read the size of the drive and the partition table, but it does both on 3 different computers without a snag or anything, and the harddrive is silent as it ever has been, as soon as I get this live cd burned I'll try fsck though
<Sabioso> Hello, I'm here to talk about ubuntu philosophically, and the word's Bantu context.
<Chelsea> Hey, I have a problem with my Acer Aspire One, OS - Ubuntu (Karmic). My cursor randomly froze after i left it sleeping for about an hour. It did this before, but i just resterted (Assuming it was a problem with X ) and it was fine. I've restarted like loads and it's still stuck. The keyboard still works, as does a USB mouse. Could anyone help me? :) Thanks for your time.
<Dr_Willis> clark3934:  yes you can mount them based on UUID  even if they are usb conected.
<meway> actionparsnip same error
<deviad> ActionParsnip, In order for it work I need to install in this order kernel-source modaliases glx?
<LJR> Sabioso, this is a support channel. If you just want to chat then you need to go to #ubuntu_offtopic
<Sabioso> Ubuntu is not a Linux distribution, it is about the common good.
<Swiatecki> Hi all - Can any one assist me in getting my Lenovo R61i's TrackPad to do scroling? I have tried http://psung.blogspot.com/2008/09/scrolling-with-thinkpads-trackpoint-in.html without success
<nigtv> Chelsea freezes where?
<Dr_Willis> clark3934:  not sure what permissions you would want/need  the ntfs-3g homepage has examples of what umask/dmask/fmask options to use for different situations.
<LJR> Swiatecki, I have a Thinkpad r61i I'm on now.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: shouldnt do, just add the ppa then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sabioso> LJR: Okay, where is the topical channel for Ubuntu as apparently it has been hijacked?
<Sabioso> *ubuntu
<Chelsea> It freezes at the login screen, in the centre
<LJR> !ot | Sambioso
<ubottu> Sambioso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> meway: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade   then run the command#
<Vimes> oh damn, I found t he Windows 7 installation files (had them on a seperate harddrive :D) but ..I can't burn them as this Live CD is currently using the drive, is it possible to "transfere" the live CD to the memory or somethin?
<Sabioso> Why not ##ubuntu? That would make more sense.
<Swiatecki> LJR, do you have trackpoint scrolling?
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I see, very nice. Tomorrow morning I will read all the doc into detail. Ubuntu is becoming very interesting. :)
<Sabioso> LJR: How can I join ##ubuntu?
<paulus68> usr13: any reason why I can't update my repositories
<LJR> No, but I'm on Debian. If you give me just a second I'll look up the simple way of doing it...
<ActionParsnip> deviad: i use the ppa and run the 190 driver on my onboard 6150, works fine
<LJR> Sambioso: there isn't a room like that.
<Sabioso> LJR: I will try #ubuntu-offtopic, but it seems assinine for a Linux distribution to be taking over what would a channel for discussion among speakers of the Bantu language.
<mka> Sabioso, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sabioso> Okay
<deviad> I have 8600 in this macbook pro
<ActionParsnip> deviad: will be fine
<mka> hahahaha
<Chelsea> With regards to my frozen cursor problem, would it be worth running a repair from an ubuntu live CD? Or Reinstalling?
<meway> actionparsnip same error
<paulus68> whezn trying to update I get this error Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com' how do I solve this
<LJR> Sambioso, freenode is a server for OpenSource software. Most Linux Distro chats are here. if you're looking for discussion on something other than Linux then Freenode's many linux distro chats probably aren't the place for you.
<ActionParsnip> meway: its in the main repo
<LJR> Sambioso, freenode isn't the only server. There are other servers with #ubuntu on them.
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I got an error 1
<meway> ActionParsnip:  what is?
<nisstyre65> Chelsea; reinstall your login manager packages : )
<deviad> ActionParsnip, rrors were encountered while processing:
<nisstyre65> no need to reinstall the whole system
<deviad>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-185_185.18.36-0ubuntu10~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa4_amd64.deb
<Chelsea> nisstyre65, how would i do that?
<mka> LJR, it's Sabioso not Sambioso
<axon> please tell me how to create an adhoc connection between two ubuntu-8.04 systems
<LJR> mka, Sorry, I'm only half-looking at the screen. =(
<nisstyre65> I forget what login manager exactly ubuntu uses by default
<nisstyre65> but
<Chelsea> nisstyre65, also, the curson remains frozen after login (Thanks for your help)
<paulus68> mka: whezn trying to update I get this error Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com' how do I solve this
<nisstyre65> oh
<clark3934> Dr_Willis: Thanks a ton.  I've been reading every thread out there, but it seems so many are out of date.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: then you'll need to get those nailed
<nisstyre65> okay, you can login with the shell?
<meway> ActionParsnip: may have worked one sec lol
<deviad> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<mka> paulus68, "cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit"
<LJR> Swiatecki, I simply can't remember how to do it at this moment, but there is a way that you can scroll via holding the middle mouse button.
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I run apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-185?
<LJR> Swiatecki, I'll keep looking...
<Chelsea> nisstyre65, loging in isn't my problem, I don't think. If i put my laptop to sleep then wake it again, i can move the cursor for about two seconds, then it freezes again
<nisstyre65> yeah, you're going to have to login with the console and gix it
<nisstyre65> *fix
<ActionParsnip> deviad: can you pastebin the error please
<mka> paulus68, are you behind proxy?
<LJR> Swiatecki, You do understand that, in Linux, we usually use the middle mouse button for copy-paste? (Primarily in CLI's)
<paulus68> mka: no I am not
<Swiatecki> LJR, thanks alot :D
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: seems there are some errors on the ntfs partition, and rather than telling me, it just doesn't show the resize option
<mka> paulus68, ok "cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit"
<dooglus_> I'll fix the errors in windows and try again
<shawn146> how come my sound is very crackly?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus_: then find a different guide on resizing, it can be done
<LJR> Swiatecki, You read this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<nintnint> OKAY GUYS NOW I'M on Xubuntu and I still can't connect to any wireless network, and as far as I can tell I have successfully installed the drivers for the D-Link DWA-130 in ndiswrapper.
<dooglus_> ActionParsnip: "Before resizing an NTFS, ntfsresize makes a filesystem consistency check and it refuses to progress, giving the above messages, if it found errors"
<paulus68> mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m15aab55a
<meway> ActionParsnip: it pops up and than closes right away
<DasEi> mka : pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf      does it
<Chelsea> shawn146, it may be a driver/soundcard compatibility problem
<Swiatecki> LJR, I do - but im really addicted to middle button scrolling. Yes I have tried it but with out any success :(
<DartmanX> i am victorious! I have installed the dlink GWL-D510 using ndiswrapper and its not dog slow!
<Chelsea> shawn146, I'm not really great with card/ubuntu stuff though
<iKernel> DartmanX, mircale
<shawn146> oh ok
<shawn146> i am using a c-media 5.1 surround sound card
<LJR> Swiatecki, ok. I just wanted to make sure you knew that. There will come a day when you use that - a lot. Anywho - still looking.
<Chelsea> shawn146, try googling for your sound card and ubuntu to see if snyone else has had the same problem
<iKernel> How can I get rid of flashplayer-nonfree, which is the windows version of flashplayer wrapped using ndispluginwrapper, and instead install the native linux version? the windows version is giving me too many problems
<deviad> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m822631b
<deviad> That's the complete output I used: apt-get upgrade > output
<involved> hey. I'm downloading 9.10 x64, but it says amd64.. I have an intel x64 any diff?
<Dr_Willis> iKernel:  how did you even install the one that uses ndiswrappers?
<DartmanX> I havent used linux seriously since long before ndiswrapper, so I have to figure out all this newfangled stuff
<bastid_raZor> involved: no difference at all.
<clark3934> Dr_Willis: Although, this thread does worry me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306184  It seems as if fstab and 9.10 aren't working properly.
<ActionParsnip> deviad: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-185_185.18.36-0ubuntu10~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa4_amd64.deb
<deviad> ActionParsnip, it looks like instead of installing 195, on upgrade it installs a particular version of 185
<ActionParsnip> deviad: then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<meway> ActionParsnip: odis@Odis-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper odis@Odis-desktop:~$
<mka> paulus68, can you connect to google with firefox?
<Dr_Willis> clark3934:  Ive never had an issue with it so far.
<Dr_Willis> clark3934:  truy it and see i guess
<ActionParsnip> meway: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<clark3934> Dr_Willis: Will do!  Thanks again.
<meway> ActionParsnip: you already had me ... brb
<mka> paulus68, I don't see a reason why apt-get cannot resolve domain names
<iKernel> Dr_Willis, from apt repos. I suppose I better uninstall it using synaptic
<paulus68> mka: I can from my desktop but not from my server restarting bind as we speak
<meway> ActionParsnip: odis@Odis-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ndisgtk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ndisgtk is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<deviad> ActionParsnip, a question arises naturally, it's obvious that upon upgrade what it picks up is not the latest available version but another one
<axon> please, i need help, how can i connect
<deviad> how do I chose what to install upon upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> deviad: it will upgrade off what is available on the available repos
<Elling> hoy hoy.. anyone got a god program for checking the cpu temp ?
<Elling> good*
<DasEi> involved: no , that's correct for intel, too
<nvme> how do i configure ubuntu so that it gets internet from my wireless connection and only LAN from wired connection ?
<DasEi> Elling: lm-sensors
<Elling> tnx
<ActionParsnip> deviad: it will use the latest version number available
<jarray521> DasEi: syslog and kern.log and messages have similar output. kern.log has a few more entries. I have an entry that says usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning. What does that mean?
<guest1> anyone knows how to get Wacom and Bamboo working on 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> meway: what is the output of: lsb_release -c   ?
<deviad> ActionParsnip, I'm going to reboot
<deviad> let's see
<meway> ActionParsnip: I have it installed but the tirminal acts like its not installed and the program itself exits when it is opend
<deviad> fingers crossed
<deviad> :P
<nvme> how do i configure ubuntu so that it gets internet from my wireless connection and only LAN from wired connection ?
<involved> bastid_raZor: tahsnk
<meway> ActionParsnip: Im not sure what that is? karmic?
<ActionParsnip> meway: run the command in terminal
<DasEi> Elling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<meway> Codename:	karmic
<meway> ActionParsnip: Codename:	karmic
<Elling> DasEi: Thank you.
<iKernel> sorry, the package was called flashplugin-nonfree and the wrapper was nswrapper
<ActionParsnip> meway: usee this link then to get the ndisgtk as well as the 4 deps listed on the same page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ndisgtk
<DasEi> jarray521: that means there is a try to get identifiers and further information
<guest1> wacom anyone?
<erUSUL> !wacom
<Wilabob> Hi, guys. I'm having problems writing to a mac os x extended external had drive. I can read but when I try to put something onto it from ubuntu it says the drive is read only. In OS X I right clicked it, clicked get info. And changed the permissions so that "everyone" can read and write.. But I still can't write onto it under ubuntu... HELP!
<guest1> how to get it to work?
<mka> guest1, what is wacom
<jarray521> DasEi: I did some googling and found the following. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/450194 I wonder if I'm experiencing the same problem.
<DasEi> Elling: basically install lm-sensors, run sensors-detet, have modules added to /etc/modules, then install gnome-applets, then can have an add on your toolbar showing temp
<ActionParsnip> !wacom
<ian__> When I turned on my computer today my icons and everything were in different locations than when I turned off my computer.  Why would that happen?
<erUSUL> Wilabob: linux does not have hfs+ writte support
<guest1> mka: a pen tablet
<Sabioso> ian__: The computer gods hate you.
<DasEi> sensors-detect*  ,elling
<mka> guest1, what is a pen tablet?
<ActionParsnip> Wilabob: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-239370.html
<mka> Wilabob, what is the filesystem type?
<Sabioso> ian__: Seriously, it probably didn't save the icon locations
<nvme> i have internet through wireless, and a home LAN network through eth0. for some reason connecting to eth0 bumps me off the internet, how do i fix that ?
<Wilabob> erUSUL: I can make another partition on it, what will linux read that isn't fat32
<ian__> Yes, I probably offended them by reinstalling ubuntu so many times I guess.
<Wilabob> mka: Mac OS X Extended (Journaled)
<erUSUL> Wilabob: better bet is ntfs; sad but windows dominance make it so.
<guest1> mka: i think it is called pen tablet, not sure. but, since you are asking what is is, can you help me to get it to work?
<nisstyre65> Wilabob; ext2 ?
<Wilabob> nisstyre65: I need something that I can partition in OS X
<ActionParsnip> nvme: network managers only really expect one connection. i suggest you configure the wired connection in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> Wilabob: it could work with udf just find a set of settings for mkudffs that work on both linux and Mac OS X
<nisstyre65> oh
<nisstyre65> okay
<ian__> how do i  set the color depth for my display?  i read that ubuntu 9.10 doesn't have an xorg.conf file.
<Infil__> My laptop freezes during boot, but so early that neither syslog, kern.log nor messages have been created yet. Are there other logs I can look at?
<mka> guest1, sorry, i dont know what a pen tablet it, and what it does, and what you want to do with it, and why you cannot do what you want to do with it.
<Wilabob> I'll just make a ntfs partiton on it.
<ActionParsnip> ian__: it can, if a file exists it will be used
<ian__> how would i create one?  or is there a way that it automatically generates one?
<Wilabob> Anyway, Thanks guys! Cya later.
<guest1> Bamboo? How to get it to work?
<ActionParsnip> ian__: not that I know of, you can find them online in abundance
<nvme> ActionParsnip, how do i make changes to /etc/network/interfaces take effect ?
<ActionParsnip> nvme: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ian__> oh okay.  i just noticed that the graphics don't look as good as that last time i installed ubuntu, so maybe the display is configured differently or something.
<ActionParsnip> nvme: then network mnager wont bother the device, it will manage the wifi only
<jarray521> DasEi
<jarray521> sorry
<jarray521> accidentally hit enter
<DasEi> jarray521: I can't say if it's the same failure, is the hardware same ?
<Dr_Willis> ian__:  it can have an xorg.conf file.
<Dr_Willis> ian__:  what video card? theres teh xrandr tools to change your video settings that are normally used
<Edgar1> hello ana happy new year
<Meaw> hi, how do i know if someone put patch or hacked my ubuntu server?
<jarray521> What is an hso device or an hso enabled device?
<Dr_Willis> Meaw:  the biggest danger to your server is proberly the admin doing somthing stupid. :)
<Wilabob> Well, I'm back. I created a NTFS partition in mac os x and plugged it into my ubuntu computer. It says unable to mount "Ubuntu" error creating mount point: Read-only file system
<Edgar1> i have a sound problem in ubuntu 9.10, i mean no sound
<DasEi> Meaw: by using tools monitoring it
<Dr_Willis> Meaw:  theres check root kit tools and other monitoring tools..
<Edgar1> yesterday it works great, but then no more
<Meaw> Dr_Willis, does it require a software? or comes with ubuntu?
<Meaw> i have the server installed for special purpose but i think someone is playing on it..so i want to check out and make sure if hacked or not.
<jarray521> Dr_Willis: patched servers can be detected using tripwire or aide
<DasEi> Meaw: also by monitoring suspicious inet connections (like flood or response - less)
<Edgar1> how can i fix my "no sound" problem in 9.10? i have already tested gstreamer-properties with all the devices and still not working
<Dr_Willis> Meaw:  err.. everything is software :) except for the hardware...
<Meaw> Dr_Willis, ok what is the checkroot tool software name
<Guest92892> load mixer
<Dr_Willis> Meaw:  not sure. Ive never really had to mess with it.
<Dr_Willis> !rootkit
<jarray521> Meaw: chroot?
<Dr_Willis> chroot is not the same as checking root kits
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jarray521> sorry: chkroot
<Dr_Willis> That soundfs better :)
<Dr_Willis> i couldent rember how it was spelt
<Dr_Willis> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-10 (karmic), package size 298 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Dr_Willis> Meaw:  also watch your service logs for anything suspect.
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch | Meaw
<ubottu> Meaw: logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 390 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<jarray521> There is also rkhunter
<Meaw> Dr_Willis, how does it work?
<Dr_Willis> Meaw:  No idea. I dont use it. :)
<Meaw> meh
<brig> is there a way to make a symlink of a file (in a read only folder) in nautilus via the mouse?
<Dr_Willis> Unless my wife is trying to put a rootkit on the server.. i dont have an issue i think...
<jarray521> chkrootkit is in the ubuntu package repository.
<Dr_Willis> brig:   click, drag, hold down ALT, a ? appears on the mouse.. a menu appears when you drop it somewhere.
<DasEi> jarray521: no, that's another bug, goes about a soundcard, welll I gtg soon , pastebinit /var/log/syslog and same for dmesh.txt after a reboot, then ask again for someone to have a look at it
<Dr_Willis> brig:  and no you cant put a new link in a Read only location. :)
<erUSUL> brig: if the folder is read only you can not make a file (a symlink is a file) in it
<jarray521> DasEi: Thanks for your help.
<Wilabob> Well, I'm back. I created a NTFS partition in mac os x and plugged it into my ubuntu computer. It says unable to mount "Ubuntu" error creating mount point: Read-only file system
<brig> the source location is read only... where I want to create the link is writeable
<erUSUL> brig: then do a s Dr_Willis suggest
<deviad> Thanks to ActionParsnip though, although I guess he left
<plustax2> Hey guys. I've noticed some video lag in both streaming video and ubuntu system menus. How do I find out if my system is up to date for video and how do i update my video drivers or whatever? Running version 9.10
<Meaw> how do i list the open ports on my server?
<lstarnes> Meaw: netstat -lp
<jarray521> Meaw: nmap
<jarray521> Meaw: sudo apt-get install nmap then nmap <ip-address>
<brig> cool that works!!!
<Meaw> ok ty
<DasEi> Meaw: or nessus
<fossiiil> hello
<tos_> hello
<fossiiil> something mysteriously setup firewall for me on ubuntu(or restore last active settings of iptables)...no firewall tool installed(shorewall, ...)
<Arsin> Can someone help me install Songbird
<boxxy_> #dd-wrt is silent, so I will ask here.. Hi, basically I setup Ad-Hoc networking on my Ubuntu server today, as my good 'ol wrt54gl can't handle the number of connections I was making. Anyways, I am forced to use my only spare Wireless dongle for the Ubuntu server, leaving my normal desktop without Wireless access. So, I place the wrt54gl ontop of my desktop, find someway to have dd-wrt use source of Internet as the ad-hoc, and then Ethernet connect my ...
<boxxy_> ... desktop. So, how do configure dd-wrt so it will use my ad-hoc network as the source of its Internet? Or if I install a different firmware if I could do this?
<Tonren> How can I customize the Wine menu in my Ubuntu Applications menu, such as adding and removing program shortcuts?
<ga_sk8er> im having problems loading vuze. i need to know the tcp port to use
<plustax2> anyone?
<mka> Wilabob, your ntfs partition is /dev/sd what?
<DasEi> ga_sk8er: you set it in vuze
<br0kenarr0w> Are there any dreamcast emulators for linux/ubunut?
<ga_sk8er> yes but i need to know the port number to set
<ga_sk8er> DasEi whats the port number to set
<b0xxy> 80
<Meaw> Dr_Willis, how do i run logwatch to check log files?
<Meaw> usually i do tail -f /var/log/syslog for example
<DasEi> ga_sk8er: you set any in range, and that can random, but same for firewall or routers
<ga_sk8er> DasEi idk how to do that
<ga_sk8er> i just need a number that will work
<mka> Wilabob, ??
<jarray521> DasEi: How do you use gedit to view syslog? I always get an error about character encodings. I can only use tail.
<b_> hello, how can I add an additional user to the system (whose home directory will be an encrypted one)
<DasEi> ga_sk8er: vuze > tools > preferences > connection
<Wilabob> mka: How do I find out if it's not mounted? I tried df but it doesn't show
<BLOODCLAW> is it possible to host your own website/server on ubuntu?
<aguitel> anyone instakk opera 10.50 prealpha in ubuntu?
<jarray521> BLOODCLAW: yes
<Guest89552> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BLOODCLAW> jarray521: how would i do this?
<mka> Wilabob, then it is not mounted
<DasEi> jarray521: gedit /var/log/syslog           or for giving url here :  pastebinit /var/log/syslog       (sudo apt-get install pastebinit , if needed)
<jarray521> BLOODCLAW: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Wilabob> mka: Yeah, because it says it's read only and won't mount it.
<urthmover> I am not sure where to begin to describe what I want to do but here goes.  I want to hard code my multimedia buttons on my keyboard (specifically forward and back) to rythmbox.  So that if I'm in a web browser and don't like the song that comes on I can just hit the forward button.  How do I go about configuring that?
<mka> Wilabob, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Guest89552> I guess add user GUI is not integrated with encrypted home directories?
<BLOODCLAW> jarray521: ty. anything important i should know?
<Wilabob> mka: OK, found it. The drive is sddd3
<mka> Wilabob, what?
<jarray521> DasEi: when I do gksudo gedit /var/log/syslog, I get a message saying Could not open the file /var/log/syslog.
<Wilabob> How do I do pastebin again?
<ga_sk8er> DasEi im in the connetction preferences. do i just accept the default they gave me for tcp port?
<Tranz> is there a way to force discovery of a printer shared out on another mint computer?
<jarray521> DasEi: It then says gedit not been able to detect character coding...
<mka> Wilabob, you can paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> jarray521: why sudo it ? user can watch that file, too
<aguitel> anyone know how install opera 10.50 pre alpha in ubuntu?
<DasEi> jarray521: or try the pastebin and call it into your browser
<ga_sk8er> aguitel have u tried running it in wine?
<DasEi> ga_sk8er: sure, why not
<aguitel> ga_sk8er, there is linux version
<ga_sk8er> DasEi ok i thought u have to select a certain port
<jarray521> DasEi: my issue is opening log files with gedit. I know I shouldn't use excessive permissions. But, I can't open a log file with gedit, which would be useful. I'm wondering how to get around this character encoding issue.
<DasEi> nope
<mka> Wilabob, did you paste it?
<ga_sk8er> aguitel i didnt know. i just run firefox
<aguitel> ga_sk8er, http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/labs-6177/
<Wilabob> mka: Almost there, one sec
<iceroot> jarray521: !gksudo
<mka> Wilabob, ok
<jarray521> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<urthmover> nvrmnd  System menu -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to find the keyboard shortcut editor
<iceroot> jarray521: use gksudo gedit yourlogfile
<DasEi> jarray521: see above, call it in browser then
<aguitel> ga_sk8er, to slow firefox in my old pc
<Wilabob> mka: K, it's up under wilabob
<macman_> if you guys can quick .. i have a folder with a mpg in it .. i want to  make video_ts and audio_ts .. i did a dvdauthor -o video/ video.mpg -T .. it errors out
<mka> Wilabob: give me the link
<jarray521> iceroot: it doesn't work. I get a message saying cannot open the file /var/log/syslog ...
<jarray521> iceroot: It says gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding...
<Wilabob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350154
<iceroot> jarray521: try   sudo less /var/log/syslog
<mka> Wilabob, ok
<vadi01> guys please tell me how to update to the mainline kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.2/
<vadi01> ?
<vadi01> command please
<BLOODCLAW> if i host an apache server, would it be wise to use a firewall?
<erUSUL> !ppa | vadi01
<ubottu> vadi01: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: for what?
<DasEi> ga_sk8er: nope, can use any, though some are predefined,  so any from 200 to 65000 is it then
<jarray521> iceroot: that works...  I'm trying to open the log file with gedit though. Gedit has some useful features.
<iceroot> jarray521: vim too :)
<x_> anyone here happen to use smoothwall ? I know this is not a smoothwall support channel but I could rly use some help.
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: hosting a webserver. should i install a firewall or is ubuntu safe?
<vadi01> erUSUL: actually i need to download and install it. not upload
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: ubuntu is so safe as you configure ubuntu. by default you dont need a firewall for using apache
<ga_sk8er> the default is 11750
<vadi01> ubottu: i need to download and install it not upload
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ga_sk8er> DasEi 11750
<Nyoron> How do I fix the number of kernels shown in grub? I've downloaded startupmanager, but that doesn't work for me anymore. (ubuntu 64bit)
<Tiders> Whats the command to display unmounted disks
<vadi01> how do i update my kernel ?
<erUSUL> vadi01: the page ubottu told you have instruction on how to add the ppa to your sources and insdtall software from it
#ubuntu 2010-01-02
<mka> Wilabob, try this "mkdir ~/mount_point && sudo mount /dev/sdd3 ~/mount_point -o rw,umask=0000"
<iceroot> Tiders: sudo fdisk -l
<vadi01> ok
<iceroot> Tiders: that will list all drives
<vadi01> its just that copying files from my external hard disk is very slow
<jarray521> iceroot: sudo gvim syslog works. I haven't put in the time to learn vim though... I'm wondering why gedit doesn't have the character encodings.
<vadi01> and i read in the forums
<x_> anyone here happen to use smoothwall ? I know this is not a smoothwall support channel but I could rly use some help.
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: How to check my version of Gnome?
<mka> Wilabob, are you there?
<vadi01> that updating kernel might help
<Nyoron> isolat3dsh33p: click the system tab and press "about gnome"
<iceroot> jarray521: what is  file /var/log/syslog telling?
<iceroot> jarray521: about encoding
<isolat3dsh33p> Nyoron: Oh yeah, how about the apt command?
<Wilabob> mka: yep one sec. Problem is I'm irc on macbook and have to use the other computer to put the code in...
<iceroot> isolat3dsh33p: system - help  will show you the version
<mka> Wilabob, ok
<jarray521> iceroot: gedit opens. Then, I get a message stating that gedit doesn't have the character encodings to read this file.
<iceroot> isolat3dsh33p: sorry  system - info about gnome
<iceroot> jarray521: please try file....
<Nyoron> isolat3dsh33p: about-gnome
<vadi01> when will be the 2.6.32 kernel be released?
<jarray521> syslog: Lisp/Scheme program text
<iceroot> vadi01: its released (kernel.org)
<isolat3dsh33p> iceroot: no apt-cache policy <gnome_name> or somethin?
<Wilabob> mka: Ok, its on the desktop
<iceroot> vadi01: why needing that kernel?
<iceroot> isolat3dsh33p: its ubuntu-desktop which is only a metapackage, dont know the name of gnome in apt-get
<iceroot> isolat3dsh33p: try it with "gnome"
<vadi01> iceroot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330727&page=3
<Nyoron> How do I change the number of kernels shown in grub? I have startup manager but it doesn't let me alter the values.
<mka> Wilabob, is that what you wanted?
<vadi01> iceroot: yea but for ubuntu?
<iceroot> vadi01: sorry dont have a x-server here
<Nyoron> isolat3dsh33p:: type gnome in your terminal then hit tab a few times. It will give you a bunch of options to choose from.
<vadi01> iceroot: Re: File transfer to USB key too slow in Karmic.
<isolat3dsh33p> Nyoron: Thanks! :D, and you too iceroot ;)
<vadi01> iceroot: So the problem is the Ubuntu 2.6.31 kernel itself, in the 2.6.32.2 the problem is gone.
<Wilabob> mka: Yep, but I think the computer froze... Can't move the mouse. Is there a button on the keyboard that I can push that'll bring something up before I reset?
<Nyoron> isolat3dsh33p: auto-completion always saves the day.
<jarray521> iceroot: is there a plugin that will allow me to edit log files using gedit?
<SilverFox> is it normal for postfix to replace the specified from address with the linux user sending the mail?  I'm sending this mail: http://www.pastebin.ca/1734426, but postfix log files show the from user as www-data@test.com
<isolat3dsh33p> Nyoron: It does. :)
<mka> Wilabob, ok cheers
<iceroot> jarray521: gedit itsself
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: if i downloaded ubuntu server would i still need apache? (im running ubuntu desktop right now)
<iceroot> jarray521: you are not answering the question what "file /var/log/syslog" is telling
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: ?? if you need apache of course you need it (its not installed by default)
<jarray521> iceroot: I keep getting the message gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<jarray521> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<jarray521> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<iceroot> jarray521: type  file /var/log/syslog  in terminal
<plustax> guys im having some issues with my desktop 9.10 machine
<musictoto> !ask > plustax
<ubottu> plustax, please see my private message
<vadi01> iceroot: if no xserver what do you use for irc?
<jarray521> iceroot: /var/log/syslog: Lisp/Scheme program text
<vadi01> iceroot: in terminal?
<iceroot> vadi01: irssi + ssh + screen
<plustax> Whenever I open an application like firefox or xchat on that machine, I seem unable to use my keyboard or any of the programs functions.
<Diverdude> How can i see what network card and wireless chipset, number etc. my computer contains? Is there a command I can use?
<jarray521> iceroot: /var/log/kern.log: ASCII English text
<LucidPerry> What virtualization software has the best GPU support? (I want to run semi-new games)
<LucidPerry> For ATI cards specifically.
<iceroot> jarray521: hm, should work with gedit without problems
<musictoto> Diverdude: in the terminal: ifconfig
<jarray521> iceroot: I cannot open either syslog or kern.log
<kyle__> anyone use cairo dock
<jarray521> iceroot: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<iceroot> jarray521: 8.04
<plustax> musictoto: you think you can help me out?
<musictoto> plustax: i don't know what your problem is
<jarray521> iceroot: Perhaps this has been modified in newer versions?
<iceroot> jarray521: dont think so
<ga_sk8er> is there a way to make my vuze look like the 1 in windows?
<plustax> Whenever I open an application like firefox or xchat on that machine, I seem unable to use my keyboard or any of the programs functions.
<plustax> musictoto ^^
<ga_sk8er> i dont see the side panels & stuff
<Nyoron> How do I change the number of kernels shown in grub? I have startup manager but it doesn't let me alter the values.
<Diverdude> musictoto, hmm i dont see any info about the chipset in the ifconfig
<iceroot> Diverdude: lspci
<plustax> musictoto: I'm also having some video card lag issues as if I'm not completely up to date. I'm very new to linux. Was hoping you can guide me through some things.
<Nyoron> Diverdude: sudu apt-get install hardinfo
<Nyoron> Diverdude: it's information about your hardware
<musictoto> Diverdude: oh you need chipset info :s lspci could help you - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lspci
<erUSUL> Nyoron: remove the kernel you do not use in synaptic
<macman_> hey all if you don't mind .. im burning from the command line .. would i do a growisofs -Z /dev/sr0 -dvd-video movie/ -speed=2
<erUSUL> Nyoron: just make usre you have linux-image installed
<musictoto> plustax: i'm not the most experienced user myself and i've never worked around graphic problems so i don't think i can help with that
<Nyoron> erUSUL: I guess that could work too. I'll give it a try.
<ga_sk8er> anyone running vuze in ubuntu? i need help
<ga_sk8er> i downloaded it but it dont have where u can select which sites to search for. it dont look anything like the windows version
<Nete> I just deleted my window menu in kubuntu. How to I get it back?
<kaddi_> Nete what do you mean by window menu? the bar with your start menu and everything?
<ga_sk8er> i downloaded it but it dont have where u can select which sites to search for. it dont look anything like the windows version
<Nyoron> erUSUL: Is there a way I can just edit the grub menu?
<ga_sk8er> i downloaded vuze but it dont have where u can select which sites to search for. it dont look anything like the windows version
<ga_sk8er> whats the best torrent program for ubuntu
<Nete> No, the menu with file, view, window, etc in file browser?
<erUSUL> Nyoron: grub2? not an easy way. the menu is autogenrated by scripts that look for installed kernels
<musictoto> ga_sk8er: i recommend transmission, or utorrent
<erUSUL> Nyoron: it is better to uninstall old kernels. keep two of them just in case. that way you save a few hundred MiB as a bonus
<sabgenton> Iim at the pretty ubuntu  installer menu and I want to edit the boot options
<sabgenton> it says press tab
<uiuiui> how do i load daemons at startup or run other scripts??
<ga_sk8er> musictoto do they search other sites for u like vuve does?
<jason__> is it normal to have my signal strength bouncing from 40% to 80% and back to 40%, etc, all while sitting in place with nothing in between me and the router changing? I'm using wicd at the moment. Didnt take notice of this with network manager but then again I never cared to look on network manager.
<Nyoron> erUSUL: Do you have a link explaining that to a first timer? I don't wanna mess things up.
<uiuiui> update-rc.d start script... seems to have no effect in 9.10 desktop install
<erUSUL> !boot | uiuiui
<ubottu> uiuiui: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sabgenton> I press tab change the options but it doesn't seem to stick?
<rick__> ga_sk8er: ktorrent works great on ubuntu.  i use it all the time.
<sabgenton> how do I make em stick
<musictoto> ga_sk8er: you have to look trough trackers manually with transmission
<uiuiui> rc.local does not work
<erUSUL> Nyoron: kernel are installed removed just like any other thing in the system. with synaptic
<burzki> !cdburer
<ga_sk8er> ktorrent sounds better then
<erUSUL> !synaptic | Nyoron
<ubottu> Nyoron: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<uiuiui> any other services i installed afterwards dont start up
<sabgenton> I press enter but when I go back the defaults are therr
<erUSUL> Nyoron: search for linux-image.
<Nyoron> erUSUL: Kernels and modules?
<burzki> !cd-burner
<Nyoron> erUSUL: oh ok
<plustax> Someone, I need some help. My mouse and keyboard stop responding when I open firefox or xchat on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<erUSUL> Nyoron: mark for removal the ones you do not use
<rick__> jason__:  you might have alot of noise on that wifi channel, or if in an apt complex, that channel might be floded with traffic.
<kaddi_> Nete do a right click into the browser and select "show menu"
<plustax> I can work terminal however.
<burzki> any recommendations for a cd-burner other than brasero?
<ga_sk8er> musictoto ktorrent sounds better then
<Tonren> How can I customize the Wine menu in my Ubuntu Applications menu, such as adding and removing program shortcuts?
<Tonren> burzki: k3b
<musictoto> ga_sk8er: never tried it :) good luck
<jason__> rick__: well, I dont know what kind of noise I'd have. The only wifi device on it is me... thats it. typical linksys home router, secured with WPA2, out in th emiddle of no where.
<uiuiui> is there way to know if ubuntu ever gets to rc.local?
<Nyoron> erUSUL: why the heck didn't I do this before? Thanks man.
<Nete> kaddi_: Thanks so much!!!
<ga_sk8er> musictoto thanks
<mewshi> hey
<erUSUL> Nyoron: no problem. as i said make sure you have the package "linux-image" installed
<mewshi> how can I use Ubuntu with my windows mobile phone to back up and add contacts?
<matx> anyone know what type of hash this is? eSd6NyflhcezB11s0NbRdQ==
<rick__> jason__:  interference can be caused by anything transmitting on the 2.4ghz channels, such as portable phones, bluetooth, microwaves, etc...
<lstarnes> matx: where did you get that hash from?
<plustax> Someone, I need some help. My mouse and keyboard stop responding when I open firefox or xchat on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<plustax> I can work terminal however.
<burzki> Tonren, thx
<Nyoron> erUSUL: I may have messed things up, but we'll see once I reboot. Haha
<matx> from a website that hosts images
<jason__> rick__: hmm, yeah that makes sense. I dont think the phone is in use, though. I should fire up netowrk manager and see how that acts.
<musictoto> matx:  looks like base 64 or something
<lstarnes> matx: it looks like that hash has been encoded with base64 instead of hexadecimal
<matx> ah so md5 -> base64?
<sabgenton> anyone?
<jason__> rick__: does the phone have to be in use at the time to interfere?
<lstarnes> matx: not necessarily
<uiuiui> even a custom script added with update-rc.d refuse to start
<Exetubin> i have installed Karmic on my PS3 but I cant get the audio to work.... please help!
<sabgenton> I just want to edit a boot line and press enter
<lstarnes> matx: it's probably md5 or another hash such as sha1 or sha256
<matx> well it says md5 in the meta tag
<sabgenton> or what ever the rigtht button is to execuete it
<lotta> hello, i try to launch guild wars with wine in my karmic but it give to me a black screen (with GW yellow mouse). might it be due to dual screen ? (nvidi 7600gt)
<rick__> jason__:  open up a terminal window, and tupe in iwconfig.  you will have a statistic on your wireless card called noise in db.  keep an eye on that.
<Exetubin> i have installed Karmic on my PS3 but I cant get the audio to work.... please help!
<bazhang> lotta, check the appdb and see #winehq
<burzki> Tonren, about the nautilus-cd-burner??
<musictoto> matx: lstarnes: it has the == though, which makes me think of base64 too much :)
<jason__> rick__: can noise be heavy enough to cause me to lose connection?
<bazhang> !appdb | lotta
<ubottu> lotta: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ljamisonii> hello all
<rick__> jason__:  as long as the portable phone is on, it will randomly transit/recieve from the base to keep a connection even if your not on a phone call.
<lstarnes> matx: it looks like it might be 144 bits
<matx> yeah i thought it looked familiar
<lotta> ok, thx
<Lillymon> I just plugged in a webcam, and Phonon can no longer see my soundcard. "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" has no effect, what else can I do to make my soundcard visible again?
<axionix> hi after a reboot some applications dont respect my Xdefaults cursor theme. any ideas?
<jason__> rick__: what if the phone is plugged in to the receiver to charge?
<rick__> jason__:  not normally but it's not impossible.
<Lillymon> The webcam doesn't even plug in the the bloody soundcard, it's USB! What is ALSA doing?
<ljamisonii> can anyone tell me how to install an application from a tar ball file that ends in .tar.bz2?
<jason__> rick__: is there a way I can keep iwconfig repeating in terminal every few seconds so I can see a constantly refreshed DB level?
<lstarnes> ljamisonii: did you extract that tarball?
<jason__> rick__: the ratio is currently steady at 163 or 164. It hasnt moved from that yet.
<Exetubin> i have installed Karmic on my PS3 but I cant get the audio to work.... please help!
<rick__> jason__:  idk about the phone plugged in.   and i wish i could find a way to keep the info on iwconfig refreshing.
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<ljamisonii> lstarnes: no, I didn't yet because I wanted to make sure it didn't have to stay compressed to install. So what should I do after I extract?
<floating> trying to install lubuntu alpha on old pc, and i get stdin errors and input/output errors, I guess some ide settings are wrong and it bitches that, also I get kernel panic.. I wonder what other easy methods I have to install the OS other than cd-rom
<jason__> rick__: Ill just watch my signal meter for a few seconds and compare the noise level @ 40% vs @80% and see what it says. What if my noise level doesnt fluxuate at all between 40 signal and 80 signal?
<bazhang> floating, #ubuntu+1 for alpha lucid
<lstarnes> ljamisonii: tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<floating> it's not a problem with the ISO I think
<musictoto> matx: lstarnes: you can try decode the hash with this php function : base64_decode ("put_the_hash_here") and see what that gives you
<zeelot3k> hey guys, how can I stop ubuntu from fading out my monitor every 10 minutes of inactivity? it's insanely annoying and is not a power management setting
<rick__> jason__:  then keep on troubleshooting, welcome to the fun of wireless networking.
<floating> generally, what is the next easiest method to install os than cd-rom
<lstarnes> matx: I think it is sha1.  Upon recounting it, it appears to be 160 or 168 bytes
<bazhang> floating, unetbootin (usb)
<plustax> How do I update my video drivers and anything pertaining to it?
<matx> i see
<jason__> rick__: I thought wireless headaches only existed in linux, but I have a lot of them at work on our windows network. *sigh*
<floating> I'll check some info on that. I think i looked at usb install earlier, and it required some heavy tweaking
<bazhang> plustax, via the package manager sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade
<jason__> rick__: Do you think me switching to WICD could have anything to do with it? Is it possible NetworkManager could handle signal quality better than WICD? (I only hear great things about WICD though)
<mka> zeelot3k, fiddle with gnome-screensaver-preferences
<macman_> help http://www.pastie.org/763571
<bazhang> floating, unetbootin is very easy to use
<plustax> bazhang okay I did that.
<plustax> Lemme test.
<zeelot3k> mka: thanks!
<floating> oh ok tx
<jason__> rick__: this fricken signal meter has been pegged at 80% ever since I asked in here about it. So much for troubleshooting when the darn thing is steady. :P
<rick__> jason__:  idk what WICD is
<bazhang> plustax, if there are new ones then they will upgraded; keep in mind Ubuntu is *not* a rolling releaase distro so newest will not hit repos immediately
<jason__> rick__: WICD is an open source linux network manager. A lot of people prefer it to network manager. I for one find its additional options very helpful to use at work (like being able to see each access point individually to test individual access point signal quality, whereas network manager only sees 1 SSID and 1 AP)
<mka> macman_, what do you want to do?
<ljamisonii> lstarnes: when I used that command, it said the file or directory did not exist for all of the files
<rick__> jason__: i'm going to have to check out WICD then, but you sound like your having more of a hardwae problem wih signal strength, i doubt the software is causing you problems.
<macman_> mka,  auhtoring my folder / video_ts folder audio_ts folder to an iso .. im trying to get it to a dvd mka
<edo_> server irc.bolchat.org
<macman_> mka, http://www.pastie.org/763574 < -- its valid file
<jason__> rick__: I kind of doubt it being hardware, considering this is my work laptop and it works great on our multiple wifi networks at work. Unless its my router beginning to flake out. Its a trusty linksys, but it is about 2 years old
<rick__> jason__: check your antennas on your router then????
<jason__> rick__: I just put the wireless phone on top of the router and connected the call to my cell and tested the noise ratio. It iddnt budge a single bit. Stayed at 163-164
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: can i run apache2 in ubuntu desktop instead of ubuntu server
<jason__> rick__: but like I said its pegged at 80% now. *shrug*
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: yes
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: yes.
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: ty
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: ty
<jason__> rick__: but anyway, th anks for your help bro. Check out WICD. Its a pretty cool wifi manager for linux.
<rick__> jason__: hmmm interesting then, you have an odd problem on your hands, keep on trying to reproduce the problem.
<jason__> rick__: prodominently debian based linux's
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: the same packages available for the server edition are also available for the desktop edition
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: if you want an easy setup of apache, php and other webservices (LAMP) check out http://www.apachefriends.org for the XAMPP package
<jason__> rick__: yeah man, I dont know, its stuck at 80% now (which Im in my basement but still somewhat close to the router, so that sounds right)
<lstarnes> !lamp | BLOODCLAW (this is preferred over XAMPP)
<ubottu> BLOODCLAW (this is preferred over XAMPP): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: then why use ubuntu server
<shipmaster> is anyone familiar with the quasar accounting app?
<matx> musictoto: thanks, it was md5 in base64 :D
<musictoto> lstarnes: true about the ubuntu LAMP :)
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: its default installed packages are specifically for server use
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: im interested in using python over php. is that okay?
<matx> lstarnes: and thanks for help
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: sure
<musictoto> matx:  no problem :)
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: so... its just configured differently and thats it?
<ActionParsnip28> yo yo yo
<BLOODCLAW> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: yes
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: and it has no GUI by default
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: would i still look into apachefriends?
<Tonren> How can I customize the Wine menu in my Ubuntu Applications menu, such as adding and removing program shortcuts?
<macman_> i figured it out mka
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: ahh i see. is ubuntu as good at hosting servers as all those other distros?
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: up until recently, I ran an ubuntu system that was used both as a desktop and as a server
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: it works well enough as a server
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: if you can handle the ubuntu LAMP installation, it's better. apachefriends is to have a quick and easy setup, but less optimized
<nisstyre65> make sure you install ssh too
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: im utterly at a loss when it comes to python :(
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: not python, i mean php!
<ActionParsnip28> tonren: look in /home/$USER/.config/menus I think. there are entrys there. you can also run alacarte
<Tonren> ActionParsnip28: Thanks!
<Elling> Hey, i just installed lm-sensors but i cant find/run the program, any ideas ?
<jason__> rick__: for the record, it just spiked to 40% and managed to hit iwconfig about 4 times before it went back to 80%. No chance in noise level. I have to wonder about the router though. Ill get on my XP partition and see what it does.
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: mmm. i havent looked into it yet, but is it possible to host your own domain name from ubuntu to?
<ActionParsnip28> elling: install xsensors
<axon> does anyone outthere play sauerbraten? i can't create a server, because i got an error ...
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: yes, but check your ISP's rules
<mka> !yay| macman_
<ubottu> macman_: Glad you made it! :-)
<bastid_razor> !sensor | Elling read this page too.
<Tonren> ActionParsnip28: Unfortunately, alacarte appears unable to remove menu entries from the wine menu
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: yes, if you have static ip it's easy, otherwise use dynDNS or other services
<axon>  sauerbraten-server
<axon> dedicated server started, waiting for clients...
<axon> Ctrl-C to exit
<axon> looking up sauerbraten.org...
<axon> sending request to sauerbraten.org...
<axon> masterserver reply:
<FloodBot1> axon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elling> ActionParsnip28: no, i dont like that program. it doesnt have what i need.
<bastid_razor> !sensors | Elling read this page too.
<ubottu> Elling read this page too.: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ActionParsnip28> tonren: then check the folder
<Tonren> Aye aye!
<fossiiil> i have /etc/rc.firewall which is executed once after reboot(flushes everything initially), but when i run iptables -S, all rules are doubled!
<ActionParsnip28> elling: then you can use cli
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: thanks
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: ubuntu-server is just ubuntu-desktop without the gui (which you can install later) and with another kernel (pae-support) the rest is the same
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: im new to all this server lingo, would i find all this information from verizon? like if im using a dynamic/static ip?
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: thanks for the clarification
<john1> quick question, in c how can do this
<iceroot> john1: #c
<nisstyre65> BLOODCLAW; you need to be able to use the same ip address
<john1> if (condition = this or that) do something;
<Old_Wobbly_Guy> just like that, john1
<nisstyre65> !no-ip
<john1> I can do if (condition = this) do this; i (condition = that) do this;
<john1> I type or?
<iceroot> john1: if (a==2){cout <<"a is 2";}
<fossiiil> that's c++, not c ;-)
<iceroot> john1: and please use #c or #c++
<Old_Wobbly_Guy> if(condition1 = true || condition2 == true) { do something }
<john1> || is or?
<iceroot> fossiiil: then printf...
<Old_Wobbly_Guy> || = or, yes
<john1> I thought || was and
<Old_Wobbly_Guy> && is and
<john1> o
<john1> thanks!
<fossiiil> And is and
<ActionParsnip28> john1: if ((a==2)||(b!=4)){ cout >> "a=2 and b doesnt =4" >> endl;}
<ActionParsnip28> bah
<iceroot> :( my c++ is so bad... 3 mistakes in one if-statement
<fossiiil> operator precedences?
<ssv1994> hello guys, I have a problem. I have stripes on some flash videos!
<ssv1994> I have stripes, when I am playing some flash videos
<Milos_SD> I need help geting inegrated web cam in Fujitsu Siemens Amilo P series laptop to work on Ubuntu
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: damn... it says i cant host a server
<ActionParsnip28> ssv1994: try removing all flash pluigins then install flashplugin-nonfree
<geirha> ActionParsnip28: and -> or, and >> -> <<  ;P
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: you could try getting a business-grade connection
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: or buy a VPS
<ssv1994> maybe it is because I have braked the Ethernet cable?
<ActionParsnip28> milso_sd: run: lsusb   you will get an output with one line identifying the cam. use the hex id in websearches
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: for residential upload speeds are the major hold ups.
<ActionParsnip28> geirha: close eh ;)
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: you can use dyndns for a domain (free) and they have a dameon that will update your ip if you have dynamic
<webdawg> can the ubuntu update update the kernel?
<fossiiil> is it possible that upstart creates some race condition and /etc/rc.firewall gets started two times at ~ same time...thus doubling my iptables rules?
<lstarnes> webdawg: yes
<al_> If you create a backup style image file of say 10 pictures, rysnc it to another location, then add an 11th image to the backup image, and sync again, does it transfer the whole file or just parts of it?
<ssv1994> guys, could my problem be, because I've broke the Ethernet cable?
<ActionParsnip28> webdawg: absolutely
<lstarnes> webdawg: but the updates issued for the kernel aren't going to update it to the newest version of the kernel
<webdawg> After I run the updates and it installs them and askes me to restart.  Could I wait and install more utilities?
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: i just found out i cant host a server on my isp. ty though
<webdawg> Or do I have to restart?
<bastid_razor> ssv1994: splicing an ethernet cable is near impossible
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: vps?
<iceroot> al_: the whole image11
<lstarnes> webdawg: they're just going to add bugfixes
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: virtual private server
<ActionParsnip28> webdawg: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: business connections usually let you run servers
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: neither can i.. but i do anyway. port 80 is blocked so i use a redirect and a nonstandard port.
<lstarnes> webdawg: you do have to restart to use the new kernel
<webdawg> Still what happens if it updates gnome or its dependencies while it is running?
<al_> iceroot: sorry, do you mean it just transfers the part of the backup image that has changed? ie image11?
<effi> hey guys
<lstarnes> webdawg: but you can keep using the kernel until you reboot
<iceroot> al_: correct
<lstarnes> webdawg: the same goes for gnome
<ActionParsnip28> bastid_razor: yeah ive done it. you only need 4 of them though ;)
<webdawg> okay
<effi> can someone tell me please how i can change the login screen on ubuntu desktop version?
<webdawg> bbl
<ryan\n> Whats up guys, im running netbook remix and i'm trying to connect to a shared folder on a Windows 7 machine, I can see the computer, but it fails to retrieve a list of files/folders, any ideas?
<al_> iceroot: it doesnt matter that the image files are all compressed into a container file? (ie backup image or zip etc?)
<iceroot> al_: then of course the compress image will be transfered
<xdrr> effi: It should be under GDM settings in Administration
<ssv1994> bastid_razor: could this happen if the Ethernet cable is broken?
<ActionParsnip28> effi: on karmic its not implemented yet. epidermis can be used as a workaround
<amcsi> hello
<iceroot> al_: not only the diff, the whole file
<amcsi> how do I give palimpsest root privilages when booting the computer?
<bastid_razor> ssv1994: what is 'this'?
<al_> iceroot: thats what I was getting at, it retransfers the whole file
<KristianDK> Hello, i have a server with two NIC's, each having an external iP adress, which i would like to use as VPN server. I installed the pptpd package, and it runs perfectly - except i have no internet connection - do you know how to enable access to the internet over VPN?
<nisstyre65> ssv1994; are you joking?
<iceroot> but maybe someone will correct me, imo rsync doesnt work with diffs
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes, bastid_razor: is there a way to host my server without verizon finding out
<ssv1994> no
<nisstyre65> okay
<nisstyre65> just making sure
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: they likely won't find out, but I've heard that they block many ports to keep them from working
<nisstyre65> your ethernet cable won't affect flash
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: just as i stated.
<al_> iceroot: i might do a little test, shouldnt be hard
<musictoto> iceroot: i think rsync only transfers what you changed to a file
<effi> Thanks guys!
<effi> ActionParsnip28: so basically it means i cannot adjust at all the login screen?
<iceroot> musictoto: hm per default its saying copying file (not diff)
<iceroot> al_: yes and/or read the manpage
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: by nonstandard port you are referring to a port not commonly used to host apache; correct?
<acp_> hi
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: thanks for your help and patience =D
<ActionParsnip28> effi: not unless you use epidermis. its not implemented in karmic yet
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: port 80 is a standard port for a webserver.. nonstandard is anything other than that.. i use 9999 .. so if you don't have a redirect available you would need to include that.. http://my.webserver.com:9999/  .. for example
<effi> ActionParsnip28: im not very good in linux and understanding it... but i guess then that the login screen i now use as standart on karmic is not epidermis?
<nisstyre65> I wonder if you could host it behind a vpn?
<acp_> can any one direct me to a site that shows how to compile a kernel that I have downloaded from kernel.org?
<iceroot> al_: musictoto rsync is using diff (called delta)
<ActionParsnip28> epidermis is used to skin the logon screen. the current screen cannot be changed with a standard install
<erUSUL> !kernel | acp_
<ubottu> acp_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TeLe> google can direct you acp_
<digi8> gbdad
<al_> iceroot: musictoto? is that a flavour of rsync?
<iceroot> al_: a nick
<macman_> after you do a growisofs and it writes .. do i close it or is it just suppose to work ?
<musictoto> iceroot: right :) i use it on my mac
<acp_> I have google it but bit confusing.., i'll try to digest them again, thanks
<iceroot> al_: i was writing to you and him
<al_> ice: k
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: is a port redirector a service, or program?
<al_> iceroot: k
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: its a program (e.g. netcat) or iptables
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: a friend of mine who has a server allows me to use him as a redirect.
<ssv1994> I have problem with flash videos, when I am playing a video stripes appear on the video, could this be caused because the ethernet cable is broken?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: think about a vps, its much cheaper then hosting the pc at home (costs for power normally as high as the vps-costs)
<iceroot> ssv1994: no
<ActionParsnip28> ssc1994: are you using a 64bit Ubuntu?
<musictoto> ssv1994: no. i think it's rather software related
<HFSPLUS> Wheres the north pole?
<amcsi> I click on my ntfs drive with ubuntu and it says that mounting failed, because I need root privilages. It never used to have this problem. How do I fix this?
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: i think i saw your question answered already... if your ethernet cable is broken, you wouldnt get internet at all
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: my comp is on 24/7 anywyas?
<ssv1994> but I tried even on windows
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: could it be your video card is too weak to handle flash videos...?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: ok
<ssv1994> I tried different computers
<gr4p3s> and flash doesnt work...? did you try a different network?
<nisstyre65> ssv1994; all with the same os?
<gr4p3s> he tried with windows and ubuntu
<ssv1994> with ubuntu and ms
<nisstyre65> strange
<ActionParsnip28> ssv1994: have you installed video drivers on Ubuntu
<gr4p3s> try a different network, and what computer are you using?
<ssv1994> all videos worked fine before
<nisstyre65> what browser?
<nisstyre65> firefox I assume?
<ssv1994> yes
<gr4p3s> did something change that could somehow affect it?
<Shinydan_> I'm wanting to reformat a USB hard drive to ext3 to allow proper read/write access for everyone on my house network. Is that sensible?
<gr4p3s> ssv1994, what computer are you using?
<Shinydan_> sorry to have to ask again.
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: ty
<ActionParsnip28> ssv1994: try chromium :D
<ssv1994> I am using two computers
<ssv1994> and one network
<gr4p3s> Shinydan_: why do you have to format it to ext3?
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: do you have 1MB or better upload speeds from your ISP?
<nisstyre65> Is it possible his router could be doing something funny?
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: what computer are you using??
<al_> iceroot: it transferred the whole archive :-(
<iceroot> Shinydan_: should the stick also be used with windows/mac?
<Shinydan_> Because I can't get NTFS to play nicely
<ssv1994> I am using a fast one and a netbook
<iceroot> al_: look at the manpage for delta
<Shinydan_> No, it's going to be used with Ubuntu only from now on
<nisstyre65> ssv1994; what router model?
<Shinydan_> and it's not a stick, it's a 350Gb drive
<gr4p3s> Shinydan_: really? do you have that ntfs-3g or whatever it is working properly? ntfs plays nicely with my linux
<ActionParsnip28> ssv1994: you can test by using a new cable. you'll find its poor video performance
<ssv1994> I have adsl
<iceroot> !gparted | Shinydan_
<ubottu> Shinydan_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<al_> iceroot: that a separte command to rsync
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: have you tried reinstalling flash? i usually find it is flash's fault, not the system's.
<musictoto> Shinydan_: you can use ext3, but remember you'll lose all the data on the disk upon formatting
<iceroot> al_: then try it
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: ill tell you in a sec. ill go to a test website
<ssv1994> firstly I realized this problem on a netbook
<kang_paidjo> how downgrade kernel, becaus virtualbox not runing in new kernel
<nisstyre65> ssv1994; http://xkcd.com/619/
<nisstyre65> : D
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: speedtest.net
<Shinydan_> musictoto: Yep, that's why I've been waiting all evening for everything on there to go onto an HD I've borrowed from a mate.
<effi> other question: i have changed on the logon screen the disabilities functions to "high contrast" now it is all the time very bright and not dark like it was before, even when i deactivated the high contrast mode... is there any way of changing that back?
<ActionParsnip28> kang_paidjo: reboot and choose the older kernel
<Milos_SD> I need help geting inegrated web cam in Fujitsu Siemens Amilo P series laptop to work on Ubuntu.
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: thanks for babying me through all of this hahaha im new to this server stuff
<freeksh0w86> Anyone have a tutorial to make pulseaudio quit mucking up the whole sound system? It's really embarrassing when I'm trying to show how awesome Ubuntu is and sound quits working...
<musictoto> Shinydan_: ext3 should be fine then :)
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: everyone had to start somewhere. i'm glad to help.
<dsnyders> Anybody got an app that I can right click on the clock/time and set an alarm?
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: uninstall flash and reinstall it and see if the problem persists
<ActionParsnip28> milos_sd: did you not find any guides?
<ssv1994> then I tried a PC, and it still didn't work. I think there is no problem in the cabl
<Shinydan_> musictoto: So use gparted to do that?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: a good hint. if you dont know much about linux, dont host a server!! its getting a spam-relay (maybe)
<ssv1994> I have reinstalled ubuntu
<musictoto> Shinydan_: sure do, that will be the easiest way
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip28, no I didn't. It isn't even listen on lspci or lshw :(
<AndChat> Anyone else having problems with tomboy?
<iceroot> dsnyders: evolution should do it imo
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: try other videos and see if they flicker. videos not on youtube, but other sites like veog
<gr4p3s> veoh*
<iceroot> !anyone | AndChat
<ubottu> AndChat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip28> milos_sd: you need lsusb
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: i know a decent amount about linux. spam-relay?
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: its very appreciated. http://www.speedtest.net/result/669176624.png <-- thats the results
<shawn146> long live the penguin!!!
<dsnyders> iceroot, I've ditched evolution in favour of thunderbird.  Besides, it's a bit heavy for a pizza timer.
<ActionParsnip28> ssv1994: have you got 3D drivers installed? Can you run 3D games or compiz?
<shawn146> lol parsnip
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip28, didn't know that. Thanks, I'll try tomorow. Laptop is not mine, and is not here right now :)
<ssv1994> I don't but HD videos work fine
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: nice, looks as if you have a 20MB connection. you should be fine once you get it all set up.
<ActionParsnip28> ssv1994: ok thats cool
<iceroot> dsnyders: yes you are right but from evolition i know its working with the clock
<ssv1994> I saw this problem with regular quality videos and HQ videos
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: could use claws or sylpheed for lightness
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: a mailserver which is sending mails from any domain to any domain. very common a missconfigured apache with mail() (php)
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: does thunderbird use less ram etc?
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip28, It seems to
<ssv1994> I hope my Internet connection is not the truble
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: is mysql required?
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: cool. ive been looking for an alternative
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: thanks
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: use your netbook to stream a video from your other computer over your network, and see if that flickers
<nisstyre65> ssv1994; what router are you using?
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: would it be sending spam because of someone exploiting my server?
<bastid_razor> !lamp > BLOODCLAW  is probably what you're wanting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: yes
<ssv1994> I have adsl internet
<bastid_razor> !lamp | BLOODCLAW  is probably what you're wanting
<ubottu> BLOODCLAW  is probably what you're wanting: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nisstyre65> ssv1994; but you are still using a router are you not?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: its enough to upload a php-file to the server
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: which is using mail()
<ssv1994> modem
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: we get that... but did you listen to me at all? stream a video over your network and see if that flickers
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip28, It's also from the same folks as firefox.
<gr4p3s> so you dont have a router?
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: if i use python vs php would that prevent this?
<ssv1994> I think it wont
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: so again, have a look about security (php) before hosting it
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: firefox is godawful
<BLOODCLAW> bastid_razor: looking at the link now =D
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: python has a mailfunction too
<opticon> what can i use to manage ubuntu remotely from internet
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: just use a good configuration
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: is it as easily exploited?
<nisstyre65> opticon; ssh
<iceroot> opticon: ssh
<al_> iceroot: hmm, the impression I get from reading the man pages of rsync is that it definitly should only copy parts of files that have changed.....
<nisstyre65> use openssh
<kraitos> amarok won't let me add music can anyone help?
<al_> iceroot: i must be missing something
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: chromium runs rings around it
<gr4p3s> ssv1994: take the netbook and hook it up to a different network and try flash videos then.
<iceroot> al_: thats what i read too
<bastid_razor> BLOODCLAW: i don't have any type of security on my server for the fact it is on a non standard port.. but that is my choice of risk
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: dependng what you are hosting
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: if anyone can upload a file its not a good idea
<musictoto> bastid_razor: that's a high risk and not recommendable :)
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip28, I'm  not familiar with chromium
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: for e.g. using joomla, typo3 or other stuff in old (no security patches)
<nisstyre65> isn't it just chrome on top of ubuntu?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: in old versions
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: its a webkit based browser from google
<Jordan_U> bastid_razor: It's really not hard to do a port scan
<gr4p3s> nisstyre65: thats chrome os you're thinking about
<kraitos> i have all my file set to be executable files, anyone have that issue before?
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyder: theres a daily build ppa available
<Shinydan> thanks, all, that seems to be working fine
<nisstyre65> ah lol
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip28, chromium == google chrome?
<musictoto> Jordan_U: true about the port-scan ;)
<musictoto> dsnyders: yes chromium is the project name, chrome is the result
<gr4p3s> dsnyders: chromium is different from google chrome. its like the open source part of google chrome. basically same thing. but google chrome has google's logo, and i think its more stable
<ActionParsnip28> dsnyders: chromium is a bleeding edge version of chrome
<edbian> musictoto, chromium is open source, chrome (the browser) is not
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: are you suggesting drop this project completely and look for alternatives, or just be very careful?
<ardchoille> dsnyders: no, chromium is the open source project. Google Chrome is not open source
<xzachtmx> #hacking
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: what projekt exactly?
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: setting up my own server
<musictoto> edbian: hm true :) well yeah the open source project :)
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: no but as i said, dont do it if you dont know what you are doing
<jolaren> Nån som har en hint på varför jag inte lyckas göra en iso bootbar? Grub laddas men ingen information kickas in
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: but if you are in countrys with no laws (russia, polen and so on) its no problem :)
<dsnyders> musictoto, gr4p3s, ActionParsnip28, ardchoille, Okay, thanks for the info on chromium.
<kraitos> all my files are set to be executable files can anyone help?
<edbian> kraitos, ALL of them?
<kraitos> edbian, most of them. it happened after i installed lxde
<kraitos> edbian, i remove lxde and they are still the same.
<bastid_razor> musictoto: true. Jordan_U true.
<Jordan_U> !se | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip28> kraitos: do you mean in your home directory
<bastid_razor> permissions is my security.
<edbian> kraitos, Odd, I don't know why it would do that.  Thing is,  I think some files need to be executable
<graviton> !sv | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jolaren> Jordan_U; I'm already in that channel. Wrong window
<heoa> I get odd error in creating new user as root: http://pastebin.com/d742f1c82
<heoa> any idea why?
<tritium> heoa: the root account already exists, but is locked
<iceroot> heoa: createuser is for creating postgresuser
<ActionParsnip28> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<iceroot> heoa: you want   sudo adduser username
<kraitos> edbian, well like my music i was double clicking and it would try to execute i went and right click and went to properties and permission and it had execute checked, i uncked and it seems to be fine now
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: hahaha no; im in ca, usa
<edbian> kraitos, mhmmm, I see it's confusing the system now
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: ok, i think in the us there are laws (very strange laws but there are some)
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: im not interested in running a business server or something. just further understand python and computers and how this technology comes together
<tritium> Sharker: please quit the nick changing
<dsnyders> heoa, you seem to be adding users to Postgres using the user root.  root may not be a database admin.
<ActionParsnip28> kraitos: you can use: chmod -x file   or  chmod -R -x folder   to recursively remove the executability
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: then test it in your lan
<Blue1> BLOODCLAW: the u.s. is a nation of laws.  badly written and poorly enforced...frank zappa
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: then you could just create that server and keep things inside your lan without linking ports
<heoa> dsnyders: thank you.
<ActionParsnip28> heoa: you shouldn't be root, use sudo
<Guest75026> can anyone help me pls ?
<edbian> kraitos, The only issue is that some files might need to be marked executable
<Shinydan> ....nah
<BLOODCLAW> Blue1: lol
<iceroot> !ask | Guest75026
<ubottu> Guest75026: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> sup Guest75026?
<pasjr> Hello, dose any one know anything about lucid
<Shinydan> it cannot have just formatted a 300Gb hard drive in the time it took me to look up a Tenth Doctor quote.
<iceroot> !lucid | pasjr
<ubottu> pasjr: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kraitos> edbian, right i can usually right click and choose what i want to run the file in
<heoa> ActionParsnip28: does it create automatically a new superuser if I am root?
<Guest75026> Blue1 i want to install ubuntu....i used Linux Mint but it got some problems with the ati radeon x1650 drivers
<Guest75026> is ubuntu ok ?
<heoa> or for other reason? ActionParsnip28
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: youre going to punch me in the face for this, but how would i do that? i have a mac in the other room. were both using the same wireless router
<ActionParsnip28> pasjr: i use it and its fine but +1 is the channel for you
<edbian> heoa, There is only 1 super user
<webdawg> aight
<Guest75026> i want tu play cs via WINE...but i need to install my graphic drivers
<kraitos> edbian, but i don't want to have to do that all the time. is there something i can do to fix this.
<Blue1> Guest75026: I use nvidia here - so I am not the right guy to ask - sorry....
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: just dont route your server to tne internet (default)
<ActionParsnip28> guest75026: i'd say that was perfect. it is ok, not great but not bad
<gr4p3s> Guest75026: check to see if CS runs under Wine first
<musictoto> BLOODCLAW: as long as you don't explicitly tell your router to do NAT or port forwarding, it should be ok :)
<ActionParsnip28> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: setup lamp and test with it, its not reachable from the internet but from the pcs of your lan (no need to configure anything on the router)
<webdawg> Gmail allows one to specify what email address someone is sending from.  Is their a client that will interface with gmail and allow it to do this?
<Guest75026> gr4p3s it is ok ubuntu for ati drivers ?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: the router is just a switch in the lan
<BLOODCLAW> musictoto: ahh
<RedLance> I would like to make a bootable USB drive with Linux to de-malware-ify Windows computers.  Anybody have any suggestions on how to do so?
<Guest75026> linux mint was giving the "death black screen" after installing
<tritium> webdawg: several
<ActionParsnip28> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> !usb | RedLance
<ubottu> RedLance: please see above
<webdawg> Thunderbird?
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: so by default it should work that way already then yes?
<gr4p3s> Guest75026: You mean with Wine? A lot of programs don't run well under Wine, and you should check to make sure that CS does first.
<iceroot> Guest75026: try ubuntu live cd
<webdawg> tritium.
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: correct
<tritium> webdawg: yes, as well as evolution, and others
<dsnyders> RedLance, Look at the pendrive linux site
<webdawg> tritium:  Can outlook do it?
<Guest75026> gr4p3s yes it works...steam is ok...but it`s very slowly without proprely ati drivers
<RedLance> Thanks everybody
<flavetius> Auguri a tutti!
<nisstyre65> Guest75026; you should be able to use generic drivers
<nisstyre65> to get it running
<Guest75026> and linux mint can`t handle it...i can`t install the drivers on it
<tritium> webdawg: outlook is a Windows application
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: im gonna remove apache2, then install lamp(ython) and see where that takes me...
<gr4p3s> Guest75026: I don't have ATI, so you'll have to see if you can install the drivers you need manually if the generic ones don't work.
<Blue1> RedLance: are you try to install/create a Ubuntu install flash drive, or do you want a complete install on a flash drive?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: no
<ActionParsnip28> guest75026: its technically the same OS, linux
<Guest75026> the problem is that i don`t know how to install them manually....i am a newbie :(
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server python   (or use php5 phpmyadmin)
<SerbThug> heya all. I have one problem. Whenever I boot ubuntu, i get that X is already running on screen :0 error. Is there any workaround?
<ActionParsnip28> !ati | guest75026
<ubottu> guest75026: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> Guest75026: don't install ATI drivers manually.  Use the ubuntu tools.
<v0d4nh> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Belserusk> Hi. Is it true that Gmail accounts never expire?
<Guest75026> what tools ?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: i like php more for webthings. python i use for shell-scripting because bash is the hell
<tritium> Belserusk: please stay on topic
<iceroot> Belserusk: ask google
<ActionParsnip28> belserusk: i dont know any email account which expires
<Guest75026> tritium what tools?
<ActionParsnip28> belserusk: its also offtopic
<musictoto> ActionParsnip28: i take it you know hotmail ? :p
<ActionParsnip28> guest75026: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<tritium> Guest75026: see ActionParsnip28's answer
<Belserusk>  Sorry. How do I know what is on topic?
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: im trying to further develop my python skills so i think ill use python vs php. i have apache installed already... so "sudo apt-get install mysql-server" ? (python is installed by default)
<iceroot> Belserusk: ubuntu-support
<ActionParsnip28> !offtopic | belserusk
<ubottu> belserusk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tritium> Belserusk: read the topic ;)
<Blue1> Belserusk: easy it it's NOT about ubuntu then it doesn't belong her.e.
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: mysql if you need a sql-server
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: and for apache using python there was a modul which has to be installed/enabled  dont ask me what it was i dont use python with apache
<Belserusk> Doh. I apologise. I entered the wrong room. Sorry. :-(
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: why would i need an sql server?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: e.g. for a forum or a cms
<Blue1> BLOODCLAW: wordpress uses mysql
<iceroot> everything is using mysql :)
<Blue1> BLOODCLAW: assuming you wanted to test on local machine
<RedLance> Blue1, I have a blank 4gb usb drive, and a Karmic workstation.  I want to create a usb linux version of the Ultimate Boot CD, if you are familiar with that.
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: okay ill find the module. shouldnt be too hard. i think it was referenced to in my python manual anywho. im just interested in something simple right now
<iceroot> RedLance: use dd for it
<BLOODCLAW> Blue1: is it possible to write whole webpages in python haha?
<lstarnes> iceroot: there is a lot of stuff that uses other database systems, like postgres and sqlite
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: yes
<Blue1> RedLance: not faml with that - but I do have directions on how I created and installed ubuntu 9.04 on a flash drive
<iceroot> lstarnes: of course but i love mysql so i have to post a stupic comment :)
<lstarnes> iceroot: I personally prefer postfres
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: mkay all this seems to be coming together now.
<lstarnes> *postgres
<iceroot> lstarnes: yes its better in many ways but some apps dont support postgres
<iceroot> lstarnes: also its the "standard" using mysql
<etfb> I'm using Transmission for bittorrents, but it's VERY minimalist.  Nowhere near as many pretty graphs and status displays as uTorrent on Windows or the one that comes with Kubuntu.  Is there a native Gnome alternative that's less sparse?
<lumee> hi
<gr4p3s> etfb: Try out Deluge. It looks a bit like utorrent and it works well.
<RedLance> Blue1, Installing Ubuntu onto a flash drive isn't really my problem...it's the other utilities that I would need for malware removal...so I'll keep googling, thanks!
<dsnyders> RedLance, www.pendrivelinux has instructions for all sorts of distros, including multi booting from multiple isos on the USB
<nisstyre65> etfb; try rtorrent or ktorrent
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: so i can just leave all that out and get by with apache2 and python for now then ya?
<bastid_razor> effendi: deluge is java based
<lumee> someone know what can i do for get a light flash on my firefox, actually flash waste more cpu than unreal tournament 2010, my cpu is very hot :(
<Blue1> RedLance: there was an episode of hak5 that addressed that -
<iceroot> lstarnes: horde or nagios.. one of them cant handle postgres
<ActionParsnip28> etfb: why does it have to be glossy. it just sits in your tray and works
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: : so i can just leave all that out and get by with apache2 and python for now then ya?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: yes
<RedLance> Blue1, Really?  Got a link, perhaps?
<soopos> My auth_log has regularly login sessions for svn-autoreleasedeb. How can you kill the app?
<etfb> ActionParsnip28, don't care about glossy, but I like progress graphs.
<ZaNeIuM> what is the x in tar -x meen?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: maybe #httpd or #python is a better channel for that specific questions
<Blue1> RedLance: http://www.hak5.org - you'll have to schlep around the site to find the episode..
<ActionParsnip28> lumee: use a lighter browser, firefox sucks with ram
<iceroot> ZaNeIuM: man tar
<RedLance> ZaNeIuM, Extract
<RedLance> Blue1, Cool, thanks!
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: probably
<etfb> nisstyre65, ktorrent is KDE, not Gnome, and I'm trying to stick to Gnome where possible.
<ChogyDan> lumee: maybe run flash through wine.  Flash is quite slow on linux
<lstarnes> BLOODCLAW: but depending on what else you want to use, you will likely need to include additional things such as mysql and php
<gr4p3s> etfb: Go with Deluge.
<lumee> ActionParsnip28: the problem is not firefox, i have the same problem with chrome the problem is not RAM is CPU 100% of load
<iceroot> etfb: transmission
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: thanks a bunch
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: thanks a bunch
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: good luck with your server
<ActionParsnip28> lumee: try disabling some addons
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip28: you guys discussing the flash memory leak problem?
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: and feel free to come back here for ubuntu-support
<etfb> iceroot, Transmission is certainly a good product, but as an alternative to Transmission, it's not so great.  Though it's certainly no worse.
<Shinydan> iceroot, musictoto: Thanks a lot, all working fine and dandy now.
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: do you do this for fun? help out people?
<musictoto> Shinydan: good :)
<ActionParsnip28> firestart: pretty much
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: give back something for ubuntu
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: glad to hear it
<bryce__> hey guys, is it possible to use your ipod with itunes  on virtualbox?
<powersource> etfb: transmission
<bastid_razor> !cookie | iceroot :P
<ubottu> iceroot :P: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lumee> thank no solution flash sucks grrrr
<FiReSTaRT> ActionParsnip28: here's my solution to it.. if you decide to implement it, read post #5 as well :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269139
<tritium> bryce__: the PUEL version supports USB, so most likely, yes.
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: also sometimes some upstreams for debian based distris (which will maybe go into ubuntu)
<bryce__> ok, sweet
<bryce__> ima go try it
<gr4p3s> I love how everyone is telling etfb to use Transmission... when he's already using it and trying to find an alternative. etfb, use Deluge. It looks similar to uTorrent.
<musictoto> bryce__: yes, if you link your USB port to the VM
<ActionParsnip28> bryce__: i think so. you can use native apps instead
<iceroot> bastid_razor: hehe, didnt know that command
<jellow> i can't access ">
<ActionParsnip28> bryce__: it will be lighter and free too
<bryce__> yeah i know, but when i get itunes gift cards, hehe i cant use em
<ActionParsnip28> bryce__: sell em
<bastid_razor> iceroot: going to share your cookie too?
<bryce__> haha
<iceroot> bastid_razor: no i am hungry, very hungry :) but next time
<bastid_razor> iceroot: heh, frozen pizza in the oven.
<jellow> i can't access ">" key , how can in reasighn the key binding so Shift ạnd w will show >
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: you support debian users too?
<tritium> BLOODCLAW: this channel is for ubuntu only
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: not really but i am a maintainer for another distri which is using debian
<powersource> gr4p3s: the chat is fokken spammed, how are we supposed to find a message 200 lines ago?
<ratonplayer> 4chan ! /b/
<bryce__> powersource: you go into private chat
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: i have it on my netbook and it isnt executing commands right. oh well. ill work on that later.
<iceroot> BLOODCLAW: #debian
<bastid_razor> powersource: Pg Up
<ardchoille> What gnome theme is this? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/Sz3sTJZIBMI/AAAAAAAAFLQ/qt1zAHv1DPw/s1600-h/Selection_01(002).png
<SerbThug> heya all. I have one problem. Whenever I boot ubuntu, i get that X is already running on screen :0 error. Is there any workaround?
<kaimanjak> i'm tring to install ubuntu 9.10, but the installer dont detect the hd. gparted detects it. here is the fdisk -l result: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d181f443d. can you help me?
<musictoto> ardchoille: it's not a gnome theme, it's standard songbird looks
<gr4p3s> powersource: I'm not trying to blame you... I'm just commenting on it in the hope that someone could suggest to etfb something that he would want... Because I've suggested Deluge several times and he hasn't replied yet. But not trying to blame you, so dont swear, please?
<bryce__> how does one go about restoring the grub folder after installling xp after karmic?
<ardchoille> musictoto: Ah, ok
<powersource> bastid_razor: im on me cell :p
<ardchoille> musictoto: That would rock as a gnome theme
<iceroot> !grub | bryce__
<tritium> !grub | bryce__
<ubottu> bryce__: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<musictoto> ardchoille: hehe :) not my style
<syockit> Why is it that the messages log always show the time for entering suspend incorrectly? i.e. It says it starts suspending after computer is set to resume. Of course, in the same log, resume is said to happpen seconds after entering suspend...
<bryce__> iceroot and tritium, that's special. thanks
<powersource> gr4p3s: i didnt swear
<ZaNeIuM> bryce__: DAS?
<Guest75026> how do i share a DSL linux connection via adhoc wireless with another pc running windows xp ?
<bryce__> huh?
<gr4p3s> powersource: "fokken spammed". I took 'fokken' to mean 'fuc...'.
<bastid_razor> powersource: probably doesn't have the scroll back needed then :(
<jellow> i can't access ">" key , how can in reasighn the key binding so Shift ạnd w will show ">"?
<tritium> gr4p3s: watch the foul language.
<ZaNeIuM> bryce__: bryce as in DAS bryce?
<gr4p3s> tritium: Wasn't using it in that way... I was trying to explain what I thought powersource had meant.
<bryce__> oh, no
<tritium> gr4p3s: ok
<Guest75026> how do i share a DSL linux connection via adhoc wireless with another pc running windows xp ?
<Jordan_U> Guest75026: System > Preferences > Networking. Create a new wireless connection and in the ipv4 tab choose method "Shared"
<ZaNeIuM> as in the national park?
<bryce__> oh ahahah the canyon?
<bryce__> or valley or whatever it is
<ZaNeIuM> yes, your named after that?
<ZaNeIuM> hehe
<bryce__> yep
<Guest75026> Jordan_U: this method doesn`t work...the windows xp computer can`t connect to the wireless network...it`s rejecting
<powersource> bastid_razor: it has, but the screen is too small to find a 4 letter name while scrolling
<ZaNeIuM> cool, i use bryce often
<redhaze> i need helpp
<edbian> redhaze, With whatt?
<bryce__> redhaze: just ask what you need help with
<redhaze> i just got the samsung behold 2 and im locked out
<bryce__> isn't that a phone?
<kraitos> how can i put all my files so they are back to their default use?
<Jordan_U> Guest75026: Rejecting how?
<redhaze> im tryin to give andoird a chance
<Guest75026> Jordan_U: it says it can`t connect
<plustax> Guys, my keyboard or mouse won't work when I open firefox or xchat
<plustax> can someone help me out?
<bazhang> redhaze, how is that related to ubuntu
<edbian> kraitos, I can give you a command to change them to some permission setting but there is not "undo"
<Guest75026> what i`m trying to connect it says disconnected
<bryce__> redhaze: this a irc for ubuntu linux, not phones
<bryce__> sry
<plustax> bazhang think you can answer that question?
<m0se5> My dual monitors only work in gnome. How do I make them work using xfce or kde? Ubuntu 9.10 using a ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series graphics card.
<plustax> Guys, my keyboard or mouse won't work when I open firefox or xchat
<redhaze> idk im in need of help can somone point me in dir
<musictoto> redhaze: #android
<bryce__> or google it?
<bazhang> redhaze, try /msg alis list *android*  ; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<plustax> I figured out the issue.
<plustax> I open firefox and it only displays the home screen. It's frozen. I can type in the url bar and hit enter and it takes me to a site (as the nav bar says) but my browser is still showing me the home screen
<plustax> also it doesnt show me typing. It just looks frozen.
<kraitos> edbian, what is it and how do i run it?
<plustax> Umm.
<plustax> So can anyone help me?
<jellow> plustax: run firefox from terminal see if show any erros
<plustax> ok
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<plustax> jellow  it says glib-warning ** g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<plustax> then it opened it up. and I had the same issue.
<m0se5> My dual monitors only work in gnome. How do I make them work using xfce or kde? Ubuntu 9.10 using an ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series graphics card.
<plustax> except this time a black bar was on the browser window
<Zeonisis> Is 9.10 compatible with the Dell Inspiron 1525?
<tritium> Zeonisis: yes
<Zeonisis> Any required drivers?
<plustax> jellow I have tried update and upgrade. I am up to date. I think I might have the wrong video driver or something?
<plustax> but my keyboard doesnt work in IRC either. Which is weird.
<Zeonisis> tritium: Any required drivers besides the standards?
<syockit> Zeonisis: If that Dell has similar spec to my Studio 1525, then you might need to get ATI binary driver
<jellow> plustax: You have nvidia drivers ?
<tritium> Zeonisis: not that I'm aware of
<Zeonisis> syockit: How? Where?
<Zeonisis> tritium: Thanks
<etfb> gr4p3s, I've downloaded Deluge.  For some reason it doesn't recognise the partly downloaded episode I'm torrenting now, so I'll continue to use Transmission till it finishes, then switch over permanently.
<tritium> Zeonisis: ATI drivers are avialable from the restricted drivers manager, which should automatically prompt you with a suggestion to install the proprietary drivers shortly after install.
<Zeonisis> Thanks
<syockit> Zeonisis: ATI binary driver can be gotten from official ATI website. You might need to find the howto in ubuntuforums.org if you're not sure how to install
<jellow> plustax: Delete your .mozzila in /home before you mess with drivers
<syockit> tritium: would that get him the latest driver?
<tritium> syockit: please don't recommend ati.com downloads
<tritium> syockit: it'll get him the current version of fglrx in the repos
<syockit> tritium: i don't know, I had problems using the driver from the restricted driver manager
<gr4p3s> etfb: Change Deluge's settings so it downloads to the same folder that the partially downloaded files are already in. And if it still doesn't work, force a recheck. Btw, I'm kinda in and out, so if you message me again, i might not reply for a while.
<kinja-sheep> gr4p3s: http://tinyurl.com/yauun2z :)
<jellow> plustax: rm -rf .mozilla , this will DELETE your bookmarks , Then try firefox agian
<gr4p3s> kinja-sheep: wow, that's really good info. o.O I used to use kTorrent, but I dont like KDE apps on GNOME, and Transmission is too... weird for me. I like how Vuze looks, but it uses up too much RAM compared to Deluge. Thanks for the link though!
<inferno_daulXEON> <3Hi Everyone
<m0se5> My dual monitors only work in gnome. How do I make them work using xfce or kde? Ubuntu 9.10 using an ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series graphics card.
<usr13> !hi | inferno_daulXEON
<ubottu> inferno_daulXEON: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<matu> is there a way to change the wallpaper on netbook remix 9.10 ?
<inferno_daulXEON> I'm having a strange issue I finally got time to troubleshoot:::::::: When I boot, ubuntu fails to start gdm because of an issue with the graphics card it seems. So I log in and then "startx" and gdm comes up fine... then about 5 minutes later it shows me the login screen, so I log in and everything resumes... Its doing the right things but IN THE WRONG ORDER! >.<
<inferno_daulXEON> Im using an ASRock-G45Twins-FullHD motherboard with the included pci digital display card
<ChogyDan> inferno_daulXEON: what versions have you tested on?
<inferno_daulXEON> ChogyDan  When I upgraded to Karmic this started
<inferno_daulXEON> ChogyDan the original install was on a gigabyte ga-ep45-ud3p board, then I swapped it for the ASRock. It worked fine for a week then I went to karmic.  It hasn't been a life threatening issue so I've just been dealing with it
<r00tintheb0x> w00tw00t
<matu> it is possible using gnome-control-center
<inferno_daulXEON> r00tintheb0x    w00t? did you fr4g a n3wb?
<r00tintheb0x> hahhaha, naah.
<r00tintheb0x> Just feeling w00tly tonight.
<inferno_daulXEON> most excellent indeed
<r00tintheb0x> true, true.
<r00tintheb0x> I hate ensim.
<inferno_daulXEON> I hate long render times
<r00tintheb0x> haha
<inferno_daulXEON> I'm sitting pretty on  15 minutes per frame >.<
<Edgar1> i have no sound after i resume a hibernate in my system...what can I do to get the sound back?
<inferno_daulXEON> Edgar1 are you using the headphone jack or SPDIF
<Edgar1> a simple stereo speaker
<Edgar1> in my system i have a c-media sound car
<Edgar1> card
<n1lqj> upgraded two machines to karmic, neither has a working mic input now on any soundcard, anyone heard of this problem?
<inferno_daulXEON> Right Click on the volume icon to pull up the sound controls. - See if your hardware is listed :: Edgar1 and n1lqj
<Scunizi> n1lqj: check to see if it's set for digital or analogue
<Edgar1> analog i see
<n1lqj> analog
<inferno_daulXEON> ChogyDan you have any clue as to the source of my issues? or do I need tissues and the whaaaaambulance
<Scunizi> Edgan: n1lqj change to the opposite and retest :)
<Edgar1> i have no digital option :-/
<r00tintheb0x> Ugh, I can't log into this freakin server
<Scunizi> Edgan: n1lqj also click the 20db boost button
 * r00tintheb0x bangs head on keyboard.
<n1lqj> I am not seeing these things.  this is very different from 9.04 :(  and there is no digital option on this machine
<Edgar1> the same for me and Im in 9.10
<inferno_daulXEON> Edgar1: n1lqj Im assuming if your smart enough to log into irc, youve already checked the speakers are on and all volume levels are up?
<Edgar1> right Im smart enough
<Edgar1> even that i have checked the gstreamer-properties for every devices
<n1lqj> sound out works, sound in does not.  I use these computers for ham radio and no mic inputs since upgrade.  sound out works fine
<Scunizi> n1lqj: doing packet?
<iKernel> Edgar1, hm try lsof /dev/snd/* maybe there's some proggy using your sound device that you dont know about
<NamVet> can't access any of my file in the Places folder thru GUI only in Terminal or applications
<n1lqj> psk31, but can't get audio mic to work in karmic so I'm not worried about psk31 yet
<n1lqj> booting laptop, still 9.04 I think
<n1lqj> will do reality check on mic
<Edgar1> this is what i got: http://pastebin.com/d40c480f5
<m0se5> My dual monitors only work in gnome. How do I make them work using xfce or kde? Ubuntu 9.10 using an ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series graphics card.
<Edgar1> iKernel ^
<jellow> How can i tunnel P2P through a server, Any recomendations?
<DrManhattan> I am trying to boot the livecd an I am getting the error- initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system  - I have a system with an ide cdrom and an sata hard drive - I have tried the irqpoll and all-generic-ide boot options but nothing appears to help.
<NamVet> I got this advice from Dr_Willis but I don't know how. "you could move the broken users .gnome* and .gconf* directories somewhere, then login as that user. and it should 'reset' your gnome settings back to defaults"
<n1lqj> already upgraded laptop :(
<inferno_daulXEON> Would anyone happen to know why GDM gives errors starting and times out until I log in, in text mode and startx. Everything is fine after that? except for after a min or two it dumps me to the login screen and i type a pass and it goes away
<inferno_daulXEON> jellow You just want to forward the ports?
<Edgar1> iKernel what can i do now with that? [Results: http://pastebin.com/d40c480f5]
<n1lqj> great, upgraded 3 computers to 9.10 and no mic input on all three computers, ugh!
<jellow> inferno_daulXEON: no , I want tunnel all P2P data through a server and back to me
<jackstraw> what's up everyone
<gutterboy2ca> nuttin
<jackstraw> heard that.
<iKernel> Edgar1, you need to make sure which ever program you're using has pulseaudio supprot
<iKernel> I think pulseaudio happily takes sound from apps with alsa plugins though
<jackstraw> how do i make an installation usb for karmic?
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  rename/move those directories..  * is a wild card meaning .gnome(anything)
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  and the . in the name means the dirs are normally 'hidden'
<Edgar1> iKernel i think that rhythmbox and gnome use pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> !resetgnome
<inferno_daulXEON> jellow:  are you looking to torrent using a proxy?
<jackstraw> >> just wondering, stuck in a hotel without any blank cd's handy, and jaunty doesn't appear to work properly on this model table tx2000
<jellow> inferno_daulXEON: yes , Is that safe , can peers see my real ip?
<osmosis_> When Lucid Lynx LTS comes out, will I be able to upgrade right from Hardy Heron LTS, or will I have to go to Intrepid, Jaunty, Karmic, and then Lucid??
<inferno_daulXEON> jackstraw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<NamVet> I did a cd and a ls and saw them but don't know what to do w/ them i know your supposed to use mv but don't know how. When I do a help or man it is too confusing. Too new to understand how those work yet
<n1lqj> okay pumping output of laptop into line in of soundcard and nada
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  'mv oneitem otheritem'
<inferno_daulXEON> jellow: Safe is a relative term. Can peers see the ip - only of the first box the traffic hits. Can an ISP see it? most likely? Can they do anything about it ? nope
<Polterge|st> can anyone in here tell me what the command is to reconfigure the keyboard layout using dpkg ?
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  or use the file manager and drag/drop themn into somne other directory.  use alt-h to shiow hidden files.
<NamVet> file manager? is that a gui?
<Polterge|st> a friend of mine is using Mint and I cannot find the Mint channel but since it is based on Ubuntu I thought trying what works in Ubuntu for that might possibly work in Mint also , so I am wanting to know how to reconfigure the keyboard package in Ubuntu
<jellow> inferno_daulXEON: can i use a http proxy or does it have to be a P2P port?
<Polterge|st> I do not know if the package names are the same in Ubuntu and Mint for kdb because different repos but I thought it might be worth a try
<NamVet> Dr_Willis is the file manager a gui?
<jackstraw> Poltergeist> nooo idea.
<jackstraw> no clue.
<jackstraw> sorry.
<ajamison5579> what version of x.org is included with 9.10
<jackstraw> jellow> use a vpn my nigga
<m0se5> Polterge|st, I think it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Polterge|st> ah thank you
<Polterge|st> that will probably work
<inferno_daulXEON> jellow:  ditto what jackstraw said
<Polterge|st> reconfig'ing X is a good way to tweak all of the settings
<NamVet> Dr_Willis the file manager is Nautilus?
<jellow> VPN are a pin too set up
<jellow> pain*
<Samus_Aran> where has the manual partitioner gone in the Ubuntu installer ?
<nisstyre65> Polterge|st; did you try /list ctrl+f mint ?
<inferno_daulXEON> Polterge|st: its now    "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<m0se5> My dual monitors only work in gnome. How do I make them work using xfce or kde? Ubuntu 9.10 using an ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series graphics card.
<inferno_daulXEON> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   no longer works
<plustax> jellow
<jellow> plustax: any luck?
<plustax> no luck sir.
<plustax> It fixed it for a sec
<plustax> then I restarted firefox. same issue.
<Samus_Aran> m0se5: you could do it manually by editing your xorg.conf file
<inferno_daulXEON> all this helping jellow makes me want Jello
<sub-sonic> mm
<sub-sonic> jello
<plustax> jellow could you check your pm?
<Samus_Aran> inferno_daulXEON: nothing like a nice bowl of boiled bones, cartiledge and skin.  nom-nom-nom.
<m0se5> Samus_Aran, I'm understood that xorg.conf isn't used anymore in Ubuntu 9.10
<NamVet> Anybody: In Karmic Koala OS is the file mgr Nautilus?
<inferno_daulXEON> Samus_Aran: Yea its better with dried blood flakes.
<m0se5> Samus_Aran, anything I save in there doesn't seem to affect anything.
<Samus_Aran> m0se5: that is incorrect.  xorg.conf can't go away so long as Xorg is not psychic.  it tries to automagically do things, when it fails, you use the config
<Samus_Aran> inferno_daulXEON: I mean that's what gelatin is.
<EastDallas> NamVet: Yes
<NamVet> Thank you EastDallas/ Mesquite here :)
<inferno_daulXEON> Samus_Aran: I know... and I also know glue is made from horses but that didnt stop me from eating that either
<EastDallas> NamVet: Hey Neighbor!
<Polterge|st> yep
<Samus_Aran> inferno_daulXEON: I guess indifference is bliss.
<Polterge|st> there are no mint channels around
<Polterge|st> anyway though it probably is not needed
<Samus_Aran> m0se5: you could try opening up the Gnome setting app from XFCE4 or KDE
<Polterge|st> more than likely the ubuntu commands will work
<NamVet> EastDallas Hey neighbor, how do I access Nautilus file mgr?
<EastDallas> NamVet: Choose anything from the places menu.
<NamVet> EastDallas, that is my problem nothing in the Places folder opens, the timer spins and quit w/ no Joy
<kraitos> all my music files are set to be executive files, how do i change this?
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: is it on a Unix filesystem, or a Windows filesystem ?
<EastDallas> NamVet: Try running from a terminal: nautilus
<inferno_daulXEON> I need help.... I don't know what's going on. Ubuntu fails to start graphically and makes me console login.. but then i can startx and everything is awesome... WTF man!
<NamVet> EastDallas do you have the exact cmd? Newbie here.
<EastDallas> NamVet: nautilus
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: on ubunut 9.10 ( linux)
<Samus_Aran> inferno_daulXEON: I would recommend installing the old version of GDM (or use KDM), the new one is rather buggy
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: that's not what I asked
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: what filesystem are your MP3s located on ?
<NamVet> EastDallas thx EastDallas I'll give it a shot
<hexbase> hey, i get this while compiling:libtool: install: error: relink `opt.la' with the above command before installing it
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: e.g. Ext3, FAT32, NTFS, ReiserFS, XFS, etc.
<hexbase> how to i solve that?
<EastDallas> NamVet: let me know what errors it gives if it won't open.
<DaZ_> hexbase: why do you compile it? :f
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: their on a Fat32 partition i created on my computer
<hexbase> DaZ_: because i want to =)
<inferno_daulXEON> Samus_Aran: I don't get it... it works fine but it needs me to login first? it seems like something must have a permissions issue or somethigns wrong with the splash or login screen.
<JMONEY> I get an error while trying to install: mount: mounting /dev/loop0 //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument
<hexbase> DaZ_: its libxfcegui
<JMONEY> from CD
<NamVet> EastDallas coming up; got errors
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: FAT32 partitions don't have Unix permissions (such as read/write/execute) or users or groups, so when it is mounted there is one permission for all files, one for all directories, one group, one username.  for the entire filesystem
<JMONEY> I burnt 2 diff cds
<JMONEY> same problem
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: you can edit the /etc/fstab line if you want to remove the execute permissions from files
<JMONEY> Tho I can install inside windows but i dont want that
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: did you check the integrity of the cd in the installer environment ?
<juahidma> hi
<losha> JMONEY: *still* struggling with this? It's been 24 hours at least...
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, yeah
<JMONEY> losha, yea
<JMONEY> I know
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: why do you want to remove the execute permissions, by the way ?
<JMONEY> lol
<JMONEY> I dont know what to do
<JMONEY> Its wired
<losha> JMONEY: has this machine ever run ubuntu before?
<JMONEY> No
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: i want to remove them from my music files, everything else works fine
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY:  Can you rip a dvd drive out of another machine and try that?
<NamVet> EastDallas (nautilus:2657): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<NamVet> ** (nautilus:2657): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'
<NamVet> ** (nautilus:2657): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'DownloadFinished'
<NamVet> ** (nautilus:2657): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'ShareCreateError'
<NamVet> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<JMONEY> I ran openbsd freebsd b4
<NamVet> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> NamVet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: what doesn't work ?
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: i want to remove them because i can't add it to amarok
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, I even try installing from/to a usb drive
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: do you have a line in /etc/fstab for your FAT32 partition ?
<JMONEY> not work
<EastDallas> NamVet: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the errors there.  Then post the link here.
<losha> JMONEY: well that's a good sign, but they use totally different kernels. In your place, I would try downloading 8.04 instead. It's had tons of bugfixing and is probably the most stable of all the ubuntus...
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY:  I had a friend with a similar issue. His drive just simply would NOT work under linux. only windows. Can you try a different drive?
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<heoa> How can I send stdout to spawned window?
<heoa> err program
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: You got the SAME ERROR? from a usb install?
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, yes
<NamVet> EastDallas thank you, I was afraid that would happen. sry all
<Samus_Aran> heoa: command1 | command2
<JMONEY> same error
<JMONEY> losha, thanks
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: were exactly should it say it.
<JMONEY> I have installed linux b4 on this box
<JMONEY> Thats why I dont understand why is not working
<losha> JMONEY: inferno_daulXEON: my current motherboard won't boot from sata cdroms, I had to add an ide cdrom to make it boot. But if you've booted *bsd with the same hardware, that's not *your* issue....
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: Fat32 is nowere in there
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: stupid but how did you download the ISO
<JMONEY> from windows
<JMONEY> ubuntu.com
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: torrent? http? ftp?
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: actually the only file system on their are the one for linux. the ext4 and swap formats
<NamVet> EastDallas i put it there at the link, don't know how that works. Hope I did it right
<EastDallas> NamVet: What version of Ubuntu?
<JMONEY> http
<heoa> Samus_Aran: I mean if I spawn nethack with ! or lynx with !, how can I source or run things for them?
<NamVet> EastDallas 9.10
<JMONEY> from: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<JMONEY> 9.10
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: Have you checked the MD5 of the ISO against the posted ones on the ubuntu site
<heoa> Samus_Aran: the terminal is just an emulation there
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, yes I checked that md5
<EastDallas> NamVet: post the link to the page you get after you pressed send
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: then it's auto-mounting it, and I don't know how to change permissions for Gnome's auto-mounter
<hexbase> hey, how do i execute 2 commands in the same line?
<hexbase> in bash
<NamVet> EastDallas this all started trying to put Adobe Flashplayer so i could see YouTube vids.
<Samus_Aran> heoa: what does "spawn app with !" mean ?
<NamVet> EastDallas okay
<bastid_razor> hexbase: command1 && command 2 .. the && will make command 2 wait til command 1 is finished
<Samus_Aran> hexbase: do you want it to wait for the first command to finish, or run both simultaneously ?
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: Have you tried redownloading the iso yet?
<hexbase> ok
<losha> inferno_daulXEON: you weren't here, but we checked all the obvious easy stuff yesterday. That's why I say it's time for JMONEY to try 8.04 LTS
<NamVet> EastDallas  http://paste.ubuntu.com/350204/
<hexbase> bastid_razor: thanks
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, yes I downloaded 2 of them already
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  I think you may of done somthing else really goofy. Installing flash really has nothing to do with teh gnome desktop
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: right, is that the only way of fixing it.
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: Im just trying to cover all the basis. I dont think your a d00f
<JMONEY> losha, I'm going to download now.
<Samus_Aran> bastid_razor: that's not quite correct.  && will only run the second command if the first one was successfull
<losha> b0zos: why are you PM'ing me?
<JMONEY> U guys are very helpful
<JMONEY> thanks alot
<NamVet> Dr_Willis , I agree whole heartedly, got some bad advice
<JMONEY> losha, he pmin me 2
<JMONEY> wired
<eltume> can someone help me get my xchat toolbar back with the options for server, channels etc
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: you need to alter the mount options (umask, specifically)
<JMONEY> losha, so if I download 8.04 can I upgrade to 9.10 ?
<eltume> i accidently deleted
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY:  What was the full error again. It was about squashfs. not properly mounting during install
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, yeah
<kraitos> Samus_Aran, how exactly do i do that?
<EastDallas> NamVet:  How did you install Flash?
<losha> JMONEY: yes, though it's a long process, and we aren't even sure if 9.10 will run on your hardware. There are worse things than being stuck at 8.04....
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid arguments
<NamVet> EastDallas never did get it to install
<JMONEY> losha, I did install inside of windows and it worked.
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: as I said, I don't know how to change Gnome's auto-mounter.  I don't use Gnome, and don't like things being done automatically.  I know how to do everything manually.
<JMONEY> the wubu thingy
<EastDallas> NamVet:  How were you trying to install it?
<kraitos> Samus_Aran, what do you use then
<NamVet> EastDallas think i tried the something z , then .deb i am sure it was all wrong
<EastDallas> NamVet: Are you familiar with Synaptic?
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: ICEWM for my window manager.  GNU Screen / Bash for much of my work
<eltume> can someone help me get the top toolbar of xchat back. I accidently deleted it and now I can't change irc servers or irc channels. ???
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY:  see I dont understand the error. It doesnt make much sense logically. SquashFS is a readonly filesystem.. and its trying to mount something to it? I dont know a crapload about the install steps
<Samus_Aran> eltume: ask in #XChat
<NamVet> Yes, I used aptget but the os was already toast
<JMONEY> thats the error
<losha> JMONEY: interesting. But it seems clear that we don't understand why you seem unable to install 9.10 onto disk. 8.04 would be an interesting data point, and give you something to work with. There's always virtualbox too if you wish....
<eltume> Samus_Aryan, keyword: I CAN'T CHANGE IRC SERVERS OR CHANNEL
<eltume> #xchat
<Samus_Aran> inferno_daulXEON: mounting a filesystem does not cause a write to that filesystem, it merely comandeers that particular directory, hiding the contents of it while the mount is going on
<xdemo> hello, anybody know the package name needed to fix:   ./popstation_GUI: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<NamVet> EastDallas I installed a downloader opensource so now I download the vids to watch them
<tvaughn> el
<tvaughn> eltume: /join #xchat
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: well, thanks for the help.
<Samus_Aran> eltume: yelling at people is not helpful, it's rude.  simply type /join #XChat
<JMONEY> I wonder why everybody else can Install 9.10 from CD and I can't
<ubuntu_> Jmoney omg mee too!!!
<gogh> someone can answer a basic "mdadm" question?
<losha> JMONEY: if we knew the answer to that, we'd have solved your problem....
<Samus_Aran> gogh: if you ask the question, probably
<JMONEY> ubuntu_ you got the same problem ?
<Samus_Aran> gogh: if you get no answer, ask in ##Linux
<iceroot> gogh: how should we know it without a question
<JMONEY> losha, yeah I know
<eltume> Samus_Aran, apology. I found it anyway CTRL + F9
<JMONEY> thnaks
<NamVet> EastDallas  I saved pictures of what the errors were but should of saved pictures of the cmds that screwed everything up. I will in the future
<ubuntu_> Jmoney Yes! omg im in tears etc. like I cant get past the partitioning phase because it wont show its just a blank screen is that you too ?
<JMONEY> ubuntu_ no I cant even get to that point
<NamVet> EastDallas I should bookmark this ubuntu pastebin?
<Dayofswords_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY pokemon1
<shawn146> hello?
<shawn146> o.o
<Samus_Aran> ubuntu_: use the alternative install CD, that's what it's for
<EastDallas> NamVet:  Normally, you can install everything from within Synaptic.  Including Flash.  Don't worry about bookmarking that pastebin.  you can reproduce the error
<shawn146> days ofswords
<JMONEY> ubuntu_ I boot from install cd.. I hit Install -- and get a mount error
<Samus_Aran> JMONEY: have you used the alternative install CD ?
<iceroot> Dayofswords_: change the password, FAST
<shawn146> you said that outloud
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: Which build are you trying to use?
<JMONEY> Samus_Aran, nah
<Dayofswords_>  /msg NickServ help
<Samus_Aran> JMONEY: and did you check the disc for defects ?
<JMONEY> ubuntu 9.10
<JMONEY> Samus_Aran, I can't do that
<iceroot> Dayofswords_: without " " at start
<JMONEY> It gives me the same mount message
<ubuntu_> jmoney maybe your disk has an error ?
<kraitos> my music on a Fat32 filesystem keeps getting read as an executive file, can anyone help?
<ctmjr> Dayofswords: you should do that in a server channel
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: I meant is it 32/64 desktop/server and is it the alternate?
<ZaNeIuM> is there a command in the terminal to dected/setup dhcp?
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, I just downloaded from the ubuntu.com site
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<JMONEY> this is the iso file i have: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sivel> !onjoin
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: OK Can you try the ubuntu 9.10 alternate i386?
<EastDallas> NamVet:  Take a look at this link:  There's a patch near the end: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/454234
<NamVet> EastDallas Okay, thanks
<shawn146> ok i need some help with some disk partitioning software called Qnome Partitioner
<gogh> well, thats right... I'll ask ;) -> I want to create a raid1 array with mdadm. I wondered what would happen if my partitions on disks were not exactly the same size so I tried. If I create the array with the first partition and then add a partition way smaller that the existing one and "assemble" it, it seems to work... This looks dangerous. Why do mdadm allows that... What happens if I write more data than the size of the
<gogh>  partition
<tvaughn> how do i do manual partitioning in ubuntu server 9.10?
<shawn146> *gmone
<NamVet> EastDallas do I need to sign in?
<shawn146> **gnome
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: its part of the install process
<tvaughn> ActionParsnip: its not there
<shawn146> actionparsnip do you know hwo to use GParted?
<inferno_daulXEON> tvaughn: What? Its in the first couple steps?
<tvaughn> ActionParsnip: ive got Config software raid, config lvm, config encrypted volumes, and config iscsi volumes
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, you mean ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso ?
<alain_> somebody help me with my pinnacle pctv 70e
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY:   yes.
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: sure
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, whats the differ ?
<EastDallas> NamVet:  I was able to view it without signing in.
<shawn146> can i use it to make a different partition in ntfs?
<inferno_daulXEON> Its got extra crap and a text based installer
<alain_> i find a page but i don't know use
<losha> shawn146: never heard of it. You even have to persuade google that you don't really mean 'gnome partitioner'.Why aren't you using qparted like everyone else?
<karma_police> anyone know if 10.4 is going to have a better flash alternative?
<NamVet> EastDallas is this where the patch is? https://launchpad.net/~erez-volk/+archive/nautilus
<Samus_Aran> ZaNeIuM: do you use Gnome ?  because if you do, you'll need to disable Gnome's network manager before using the console based one
<kraitos> my music on my external (fat32 file system) keeps getting read like it has executive permission
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: you could use a live cd to configure partitions first
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<shawn146> GParted
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: I have to use the alternates all the time because I need extra features and configurations from them. Also, being text based, theres no video issues during install
<tvaughn> ActionParsnip: theres no way to do it otherwise?
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: you want the download url?
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, I got it already
<JMONEY> thanks
<losha> karma_police: flash mostly works ok if you install it ok. It was a mess initially I admit....
<shawn146> GParted is Gnome Partitioner
<Samus_Aran> boo @ Lynx, that's already the name of a web browser.  should have gone for Lucid Leopard or Lucid Llama  :p
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: ive not used the server install. I always use minimal. but its always had the ability to create custom partition sizes
<EastDallas> NamVet: Yes, click the link.  you can add the ppa by following the instrux under "adding this ppa to your system".
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: can you download it via torrent? That will verify that you dont get a corrupted download
<shawn146> action
<Samus_Aran> shawn146: "GNU Parted".
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: what?
<shawn146> ?
<NamVet> EastDallas rgr ty
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: ?
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, yeah thnaks
<shawn146> GParted is Gnome Partitioner
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: yes.......?
<inferno_daulXEON> JMONEY: Cool, best of luck
<shawn146> how do i use ity
<shawn146> *it
<JMONEY> inferno_daulXEON, thanks alot.
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: gksudo gparted
<Polterge|st> I have one other question for you guys ... what is the key combination in Ubuntu to cycle through video modes ?
<alain_> help with my pinnacle please
<losha> shawn146: you asked about Qnome. Was that a typo?
<shawn146> no that was a spelling error of mine
<Dr_Willis> Polterge|st:  ages ago the key combo alt-ctrl-NUMPAD + and - could do that. Not sure if that still works
<Samus_Aran> shawn146: "GParted (abbreviated as GPT) is a GTK+ frontend to GNU Parted and the official GNOME Partition Editor application."  thought it was just an abreviation for GNU Parted, but it's a front-end
<losha> shawn146: nice of you to finally mention that...
<kraitos> i can't add music to amarok can anyone help?
<shawn146> ok
<shawn146> how do i use it
<Samus_Aran> JMONEY: the web site also has md5 checksums of all downloads, so if you do a direct download, check that after
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: what happens when you click on the executable mp3 files ?
<JMONEY> Samus_Aran, thanks I've tried that too
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: its too complicated to discuss here, there are lots and lots of guides online
<losha> JMONEY: I notice that google turns up quite a few matches on the error you report. You're obviously not the only person who's run into this issue, but I haven'
<shawn146> ...i just want to make a small ntfs partition
<losha> JMONEY: I notice that google turns up quite a few matches on the error you report. You're obviously not the only person who's run into this issue, but I haven't seen any solutions offhand.....
<JMONEY> losha, yeah thats why I came here
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: you need to install ntfs-progs
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfs-progs
<shawn146> ok
<ubottu> Package ntfs-progs does not exist in karmic
<alain_> help with my pinnacle please
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: nothing, it looks like it's trying to load or execute something
<Dayofswords> iceroot:sorry about that, changed
<shawn146> oh
<Samus_Aran> JMONEY: anyhow, the alternate installer is there for everyone that has any issues with the main one.  it's far more fool-proof and bug-free
<Samus_Aran> JMONEY: it's just not quite as "pretty"
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfsprogs
<losha> shawn146: apt-cache search ntfs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<JMONEY> Samus_Aran, aslong I can install Im good
<alain_> help with my pinnacle please
<kraitos> Samus_Aran, if i right click > open with > and choose vlc it'll play but that is the only way i can make it play.
<ActionParsnip> !info alain_
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: if you right-click > properties, then go to the open with tab, what is selected ?
<ubottu> Package alain_ does not exist in karmic
<losha> alain_: some details might be useful....
<ActionParsnip> !details | alain_
<ubottu> alain_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NamVet> EastDallas: what would happen if i uninstalled Nautilus in Synaptic then reinstalled it?
<shawn146> ok i did the search
<ActionParsnip> shawn146: i gave you the package you need
<shawn146> ?
<losha> NamVet: in theory, you'd be back where you started....
<NamVet> losha: w/ the problems or fixed?
<EastDallas> NamVet, losha:  What if he completely removed it?
<kraitos> Samus_Aran, it's got vlc, archive manager, image viewer, and movie player.
<alain_> i have a pinnacle pctv 70 e and i like to instal in karmic koala but i don't know
<speedyhak> hi  how i install compiz on backtrack4
<speedyhak> ?
<ipatrol> My install isn't working
<bastid_razor> speedyhak: ask in a backtrack4 channel?
<EastDallas> NamVet: losha: as opposed to regular removal
<EastDallas> Namvet: It's worth a shot
<speedyhak> yes
<ipatrol> I've seen the grey ubuntu symbol for three hours
<xdrr> speedyhak: it should already be there, what version?
<alain_> i have url that explain who install but i cant install
<losha> NamVet: sorry, but that depends on why the problem is there in the first place. If it's a misconfig, reinstalling might fix it. No guarantees though, sorry...
<ipatrol> What's wrong?
<speedyhak> version 4
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: when i go to open with another program it says "file type to be opened: executable"
<NamVet> EastDallas: losha: i'll give it a shot.
<losha> NamVet: good luck....
<xdrr> speedyhak: I havent used it in a while, but are you able to check if compiz is installed?
<xdrr> the remote-exploit team moved to ubuntu so im not sure what 3d changes they made
<speedyhak> yes i installed all packge for compiz
<ipatrol> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<speedyhak> but icant active using compiz
<ipatrol> stupid caps
<ipatrol> Can I have some help
<ipatrol> with my install
<xdrr> ippatrol: whats the problem?
<iqbala> what is a good Video CD to DVD tool ?
<alain_> hello, my problem is I can not install my Pinnacle PCTV 70e. I looked at several pages where they have succeeded but I am not able to make it work. Koalay karmic want to use to run the final card to use linux. thanks
<ipatrol> xdrr: The installer, well, stalled
<losha> iqbala: I like handbrake, personally....
<ctmjr> alain_: plug it in and run this in a terminal dmesg | grep em28xx
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: what are you trying to open it with ?
<bahodir> hey guys, how to restore default file type association?
<NamVet> EastDallas: Nautilus completely removed allong w/ desktop and Gnome should I log out and log back in then reinstall it?
<xdrr> ipatrol: This installed is it the standard installed for debian\ubuntu ? or something else (gui/term)?
<iqbala> losha: it does not read video cd file.. i get errors like this http://pastebin.com/d73c74ff2
<ipatrol> xddrr: The gray ubuntu icon has been there for hours
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: i'm trying to add all my music to amarok
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: in what ?
<bahodir> ubuntu gnome
<EastDallas> NamVet: You completely removed gnome?
<shawn146> where can i learn how to use gparted?
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: don't you do that through Amarok's interface ?
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:   what did you remove exactly?
<NamVet> EastDallas that is what it said it was going to do w/ config files also
<ipatrol> xdrr: I booted from CD, which said four files were corrupted
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: anyhow, just right-click > properties, open with, then add Amarok as the default command.  if it's not in the list, go to custom command, and locate /usr/bin/amarok
<xdrr> ipatrol: ok thats prob why its stalled, did you download an ISO?
<ZaNeIuM> how do i check the date a file was created in the terminal?
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: yes but it gets to 98% and it doesn't do anything. and when i try to do 1 sond at a time it won't do anything either
<NamVet> Dr_Willis Nautilus which was w/ Desktop and Gnome
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  err.. why did you do this?
<losha> iqbala: I've had trouble with videocds before. Can you play the file with mplayer or vlc?
<ipatrol> xdrr: I got the iso via torrent
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: what gets to 98% ?
<EastDallas> NamVet: I would try re-installing the package called ubuntu-desktop and don't log out first
<shawn146> ??
<iqbala> losha: no..
<bahodir>  Samus_Aran: can you help me? When I try to open any file, it opens with a text editor
<ctmjr> !pm | alain_
<ubottu> alain_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ipatrol> xdrr: the first hash check failed, but I just redid it and it suceeded
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: in what, Gnome/Nautilus ?
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: the bar on amarok saying that it's 98% complete scanning my music and adding it
<iqbala> losha: right now i am using vcdxrip to convert the dat files to mpg and then adding the tracks to handbrake.. that works fine
<xdrr> ipatrol: if you can check the version ill see if i can find you a good md5 hash otherwise you can check on the site for the ISO MD5 and ensure its correct with your torrented version just incase that is a bad one
<bahodir> Samus_Aran: yes nautilus
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: this sounds like an Amarok issue, not one of executable files
<NamVet> EastDallas: Dr_Willis: had to do something been reading forums & logs until I am blue in the face like i said this has been going on for almost 3wks. at my end on this.
<alain_> how i paste here the result of comand
<iqbala> losha: but i am looking for something as one tool that converts the video cd to dvd
<lstarnes> !paste | alain_
<ubottu> alain_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ctmjr> !paste | alain_
<iqbala> losha: and then converts to h264
<ipatrol> brb
<Dr_Willis> NamVet:  i think you may want to be spending some time learbning more linux basics.. Ive not sure of what the origianl problem is.. but if that newly made user worked.. and the old user dident.. then it wasent a gnome/nautilus issue.. or was there some other issue going on?
<EastDallas> NamVet: I think I would've just re-installed after a couple of days if I were you.  Did you install package ubuntu-desktop?
<alain_> ctmjr http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2816ead
<Dr_Willis> NamVet: perhaps state to the channel the core of the actual problem - and see who can help.
<losha> iqbala: good luck with that. Frankly. I think it's a miracle you have something that works. Linux isn't at its best when doing multimedia....
<EastDallas> Dr_Willis: He already did a long time ago
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: you might be right because i tryed to play with rhythbox and it work just fine. well thanks for the help
<EastDallas> Dr_Willis: like 20 minutes
<Dr_Willis> long time ago = I have the attention span of a Goldfish....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: might be in ~/.local/share/applications/ if they are then removing them and restarting Gnome should do the trick
<Dr_Willis> EastDallas:  i seem to recall talking to him yesterday on teh same issue. (i think) :)
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: tell me if this a good idea i'm going to try to purge amarok and install again.
<bahodir> Samus_Aran: i did that but didn't work
<NamVet> Dr_Willis all good time, sir. Only so many hrs in the day. I am at this from am early to pm late, still all very confusing
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: if you want to manually add a file association, you right-click on a file then go to properties, then the open with tab
<losha> Dr_Willis: I have the atten....ooh, shiny thing....
<EastDallas> Dr_Willis: Nautilus fails with the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350204/
<bahodir> Samus_Aran: i know, but now everything in my system is messed up and it'd take hours to do it
<bastid_razor> squirrel!
<EastDallas> NamVet: are you reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<NamVet> Dr_Willis East Dallas Nautilus reinstalled, I will try it in the terminal now
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: purging amarock (I assume you mean with Synaptic/apt-get/dpkg) will not touch anything in your home directory, where your personal Amarok settings are
<alain_> ctmjr http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2816ead
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: you'll probably want to exit amarok then remove your amarok config directory
<NamVet> EastDallas the desktop was part of Nautilus, so what ever it installed w/ it
<Samus_Aran> b
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: i'm purging in on konsole.
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: people can't help you unless you are clear about what the problem is.  "everything doesn't work" is not useful.  if nothing on your computer works, I would recommend going outside for a walk
<EastDallas> NamVet: Nautilus is part of gnome, gnome is not part of nautilus
<NamVet> EastDallas: got the same errors as before
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: okay.  but it won't touch your personal Amarok settings, those are in ~
<bahodir> Samus_aran: when I click on a movie or a pdf file or any other file type, it would open in gedit.
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: it should be in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<ipatrol> my empathy is malfunctioning and its irc channel is dead
<Samus_Aran> kraitos: so remove or rename that folder if you want to start fresh.  reinstalling or purging and reinstalling won't likely make any difference
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: and I suggested you remove the files in the directory I mentioned, and then restart Gnome.  you did not do this
<kraitos> Samus_Aran: so how do i change the setting
<alain_> hello, my problem is I can not install my Pinnacle PCTV 70e. I looked at several pages where they have succeeded but I am not able to make it work. Koalay karmic want to use to run the final card to use linux. thanks
<EastDallas> NamVet:  You need to reinstall the package ubuntu-desktop.  This is a must do.  YOu will have much bigger problems if you don't
<alain_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2816ead
<bahodir> Samus_Aran: i did what you told me before joining this channel, and the reason i'm here is that I've other suggestions from ubuntuforums but still couldn't solve this problem
<NamVet> EastDallas rgr that on it right now
<ctmjr> alain_: i do not know how you got in that state what did you do to try to  install it ubuntu kernel has v4l drivers built in
<ActionParsnip> alain_: if you run lspci ; lsusb    one line will identify the device, you can then websearch that output for guides
<alain_> i find web to explain it but it doesnt work
<iKernel> meow
<chrome_> when I try to install ubuntu the letters get too big?
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know where the dhcp settings are located?
<chrome_> what's the problem?
<EastDallas> NamVet:  Were you able to add that PPA and install the patched version of nautilus from that link I sent you?
<alain_> i find this page http://www.crismonblog.org/langolo-del-geeko/pinnacle-pctv-usb-stick-70e-e-linux.html but i dont know what to do
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: mv ~/.local/share/{,.backup}
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: then log out and back in
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: oops, that's not right.
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: mv ~/.local/share{,.backup}
<NamVet> not as yet, still a little confused about it reading instructs there are several links
<chrome_> the ubuntu fonts get crazy, so big that I can't see a thing....
<chrome_> when I'm installing
<Samus_Aran> bahodir: it will then be using default Gnome settings for all that
<NamVet> EastDallas ubuntu desktop installing now
<xdrr> chrone_: does everything else get big?
<bahodir> Samus_Aran: thanks
<ipatrol> am I invisible? did someone set my openGL entry to "transparent"?
<HSexBdrutten> Knulla -> anholt i röven Åt mig. Jävla homofil
<chrome_> xdrr: no.. I try to install, the logo appears fine, then some text fine too, and then puff... giant letters.. I can't see nothing... I've tryed in safe graphical mode. but it's the same
<ZaNeIuM> i installed xbmc-live (it uses ubuntu 9.11, its a HTPC OS) and durring the install my network was not setup cause i forget to connect the cable, well now the install is done, and i connected the cable but im not connected to me network
<ipatrol> I'm trying to get stupid empathy to work
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: rename its config file ini your home folder
<HSexBdrutten> Krull vill det
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: when you rerun it you will get stock settings
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: i dont use empathy and use pidgin instead
<NamVet> EastDallas ubuntu-desktop is back along w/ 23 files
<EastDallas> NamVet:  Were you able to add that PPA and install the patched version of nautilus from that link I sent you?
<HSexBdrutten> Borde räcka för Gävleborg och Norduppland. Jag Är På
<NamVet> EastDallas not as yet trying to understand it now
<HSexBdrutten> Med Glädje!!!
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: The .empathy folder was moved to /dev/null ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: cool, rerun it
<Samus_Aran> ipatrol: I have the feeling nobody has any idea what you're talking about.  :)
<xdrr> chrome_: do you get any errors or just big font?
<EastDallas> NamVet: Open Synaptic, go to Settings>Repositories>Other Software>Add> Enter this line: ppa:erez-volk/nautilus
<ctmjr> alain_ sorry i cannot read that so i do not know what it had you do besides install v4l drivers which are already there, you can try and unplug the stick and remove the modules and then plug the stick back in
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: A killall restart fixed it
<chrome_> xdrr: just big font.. And now I tried it with the installation and it seems fine .. But I want to install it...
<chrome_> I think it's the fonts of the installation process
<EastDallas> NamVet:  Click 'Add Source'>Click 'Close'>Reload
<HSexBdrutten> 8 - 8-20 (gigabit * My Cluster (*20)).
<xdrr> chrome_: ok, did you do any screen res stuff before hand or was it a normal install?
<alain_> i dont know remove the modules
<bazhang> HSexBdrutten, did you have a support question? #ubuntu-offtopic otherwise KingMagnus
<chrome_> xdrr: normal install. I did nothing
<KingMagnus> Berätta nu vad du har för topoftheline-enhet Stefan
<bazhang> KingMagnus, english here only
<mazda01> trying to blank a rewritable cd, tried brasero but no option to burn new image and overwrite old data like in Windows PowerISO and also tried k3b, failed to blank it. any other ideas?
<chrome_> xdrr: I found something.. through the live session I'm able to install it.. and I can see the installation boxes good!
<KingMagnus> bazhang: Du ser ju lite trött ut då... NÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ :)
<bazhang> KingMagnus, norwegian?
<EastDallas> NamVet: Click 'Mark all upgrades', then ensure 'Nautilus' is in the list.  Click 'Apply'
<NamVet> EastDallas rgr "ppa:erez-volk/nautilus" going now
<ctmjr> alain_: run rmmod em28xx
<Samus_Aran> goodnight
<ctmjr> alain_: run sudo rmmod em28xx
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: gnomebaker has it
<KingMagnus> bazhang: Har du homosexkomplex. Det finns inga genvägar fram till det perfekta ljudet dårå
<xdrr> chrome_: were you doing it via console before?
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, gnomebaker can overwrite old data on rewritable cd and burn new image all at once?
<alain_> ctmjr, ERROR: Module em28xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<Krezlyn> Hallow everybuddy
<chrome_> xdrr: no console available on install :\\ I simply booted the pc with the CD and selected the option 'Install Ubuntu'
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: you'd need to blank the disk first
<NamVet> EastDallas done
<Krezlyn> can anyone recommend a good Ubuntu/Gnome Theme manager application?
<EastDallas> NamVet: YOu got the patched version of nautilus installed?
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, what makes you think gnomebaker will work if k3b doesn't? doesn't gnomebaker just use wodim similarly to k3b?
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: epidermis
<NamVet> EastDallas did it the way you told me
<xdrr> chrome_: im pretty sure they should use the same GUI to install either way, are you using a laptop and whats you max res?
<EastDallas> NamVet: try opening nautilus
<NamVet> EastDallas rgr
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: its a different project altogether, sure it uses some common bits as thats one of the strengths in linux but the way there are implemented
<Krezlyn> is there a website for it?
<NamVet> EastDallas no joy
<NamVet> EastDallas same errors
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, hang on, the disc was automounted so I bet if I unmount it first and then try k3b again, it might work. i just read the log of k3b finally and it said that the cd was mounted and k3b couldn't get exclusuve access to it. i'll check out gnomebaker as I am a gdm guy versus kde. thanks
<chrome_> xdrr: yes laptop.. the GUI seems the same.. but the fonts now are OK, not big. MAX RES: 1280x800.. What FS do you recommend? Ext4?
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidermis_(software)
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: sure you can't manipulate disks like that if they are mounted
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: one reason i dont use automount
<NamVet> EastDallas where I made the original mistake was going to the Adobe website to get the download
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, yeah, you know what they say, RTFP, read the ______ prompt, or in this case read the log
<xdrr> chrome_: ext4 or 3 with a usual swap etc, it could be that the GDM works better with your laptop / res, i can see some others who have had a similar problem with the normal installer (not live mode)
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, yeah, it's in my fstab for cd's and dvd drives
<EastDallas> NamVet: Yeah, there's a version of flash that works fine available via Synaptic
<EastDallas> NamVet: Unfortunately, we were all trained to go to the website from using Windows
<NamVet> EastDallas rgr I originally went in synaptic and did a search and it gave the link for the adobe flashplayer? new to Ubuntu so I clicked the link and the sheet hit the proverbial fan
<Krezlyn> can linux read UDF Volumes?
<NamVet> EastDallas been installing Ubuntu on our computer club members' pc like crazy, they love it
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ctmjr> alain_: ok this is what i think happened ubuntu has drivers for v4l then you installed the v4l drivers from mercurial and messed it all up i do not know how to remove the drivers from mercurial
<EastDallas> NamVet:  YOu might need to enable the optional repositories in Synaptic.  Settings>Repositories>make sure the top 4 boxes are checked on the first tab
<Krezlyn> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: i suggest you use a proper urning app which uses ISO standards
<NamVet> EastDallas rgr I'll do it now
<miked595> anyone familiar with mediamonkey on windows? I'm looking for an app that can auto tag ID3 and auto the path based on the id3
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: microsoft are really good t ignoring them
<[V]ortex`> my firefox 3.5 has displays pictures as low resolution. How do i increase it?
<ActionParsnip> miked595: amarok can try guess tags based on path
<NamVet> EastDallas they are already checked
<Krezlyn> well, i'm trying to install a app from a UDF File dvd
<ActionParsnip> [V]ortex`: tried the mozilla ppa
<EastDallas> NamVet: Is reinstalling an option at this point?  I've googled this error, and haven't really found any resolution other than that patch.
<miked595> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to do the other way around
<NamVet> EastDallas Setting>repositories>software
<[V]ortex`> ActionParsnip, what is the mozilla ppa?
<bobobob> what is the "add/remove" app from the menu that has education, games, internet, office, etc called?...not synaptic or apt-get, the
<Yakuzing> miked595, for tagging, mp3tag is quite useful but you will often have to choose atleast something yourself. but you can make it auto tag from nearly anything if you want it enough :>
<MyGame> aaaaaaaaaaasdsdsdsSDDSFDSFSD
<ActionParsnip> miked595: like, moving the files automatically, based on tag?
<ActionParsnip> [V]ortex`: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<tos_> hi.. i set up a virtual machine, and it looks like it made an adapter vnet0 on the Host machine... but  it only has an IPV6 adress, how can i make it ipv4, on the virtual machine it has eth0 with an ipv4 address.......
<miked595> ActionParsnip: ya mediamonkey does that and I ca autotag from amazon's library
<NamVet> EastDallas I don't mind reinstall, done it a couple of times. but not to happy about losing personal files. I have a 8 gig flashusb but don't know how to get files to it from Terminal
<ActionParsnip> miked595: not sure about that, not something i'd trust personally
<EastDallas> NamVet: I don't understand how you got a link to the adobe website in Synaptic?!?!  The package is adobe-flashplugin.
<NamVet> EastDallas also a 40gb external hard drive.
<miked595> Yakuzing: can I use that to search for an album on say amazon and apply that album to a directory of mp3s?
<[V]ortex`> ActionParsnip, thanks
<NamVet> EastDallas that's it adobe-flashplugin
<volve> Hello, has anyone used mysql-proxy to separate logs for different databases? I'm having trouble figuring out how to...
<Yakuzing> it can use amazon among others
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in karmic
<mazda01> ne1 good with conky? i have a calander conky and it's so far over from the right edge of my screen? my x offset is set to only 10. here's the conky config   http://pastebin.com/f69436140  and then heres a pic: http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqm.png
<NamVet> EastDallas i can show you the errors
<ActionParsnip> EastDallas: ^
<ActionParsnip> EastDallas: try flashplugin-nonfree
<EastDallas> NamVet.  Boot to an Ubuntu install CD.  Choose the option to try ubuntu without making any changes to your computer.  You will boot to a desktop where you can use nautilus to move the files to your flash drive or usb hard drive.
<Yakuzing> miked595, http://mp3tag.de/en/index.html
<miked595> I'll check it out.. thanks
<NamVet> EastDallas awesome
<NamVet> EastDallas thankyou so much i will do it.
<EastDallas> NamVet: NP
<Krezlyn> all of a sudden i cant right click my desktop
<NamVet> EastDallas when i am on the live cd i will access nautilus thru terminal?
<Krezlyn> i cant change my desktop background
<bryan[c1]> lulz
<Krezlyn> anything with the desktop doesnt work any idea's ppl?
<EastDallas> NamVet: no, just use the places list
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: do you use compiz? Do you have desktop icons?
<NamVet> EastDallas Oh, okay. ty
<EastDallas> NamVet:  Good luck
<NamVet> i didn't quite get your email
<Krezlyn> no desktop icons, and i did have them
<Krezlyn> no compiz
<Krezlyn> wait compiz is installed
<NamVet> EastDallas got it
<ActionParsnip> Krezlyn: if you press alt+f2   type: nautilus   press enter
<Guest69189> I can no longer view my server via SSH/Nautilus, when clicking on the bookmark or trying to connect manually (Via Places > Connect to server...) I get: "ssh program unexpectedly exited"
<mazda01> Krezlyn, you need to start up nautilus, that controls the desktop. hit alt-f2, then type in nautilus. hopefully that brings your right click back for your desktop
<ActionParsnip> Guest69189: can you ping the server
<Guest69189> ActionParsnip: yes, the server runs fine, I can SSH via shell fine, just not via sftp
<Krezlyn> will it auto start now?
<Guest69189> I'd rather not have to do all my file transfers via rsync/scp either ;/
<Scott1979> why am i limited to lower esolutions when running dual heads
<Scott1979> normally run 1680x1050
<shawn146> e_e
<shawn146> i love 1680 x 1050
<ActionParsnip>  Scott1979: get video drivers installed?
<Scott1979> but when i put a 15inch next to it on same card its max res is only 1024x768 i can only use 1360x 765 for widescreen
<arbir> i keep reading that Ubuntu locks the version.. what does this mean ?
<Scott1979> i am using opensource ati best one for my card
<Krezlyn> is there a easier way to be able to read udf files?
<NamVet> EastDallas: Dr_Willis & others thank you so much for the help, Happy New Year everybody. Signing Out
<Scott1979> i was considering using my onbaord intel with pciexpress card this should work ok
<ActionParsnip> Scott1979: you could populate an xorg.conf file and manually set the resolution
<Scott1979> two cards two monitors
<Scott1979> can u go thru with me action populating the xorg.conf
<Scott1979> gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Scott1979: close
<ActionParsnip> Scott1979: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<webdawg> Are not the real ATI drivers better then the opensource?
<webdawg> ls
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: if its supported then try: www.ati.com
<Scott1979> not for the r530 chipset x1300-x1600 in karmix
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: depends on the card
<Scott1979> opensource is only one that works
<ActionParsnip> Scott1979: then in your case its ll you can use, or the vesa driver
<user47331> Does anyone know about scrambled display using intel video on ubuntu 9.10? fedora works fine, but ubuntu has display problems.
<Scott1979> yes opensource driver gives me fiull opengl support so i like it
<Scott1979> im upgrading vid card soon
<jarray52> Inserting a USB device freezes my Ubuntu 9.10 OS. Here's a pastebin of my kern.log file. http://pastebin.com/d21a320fd
<Scott1979> was just the card i got when i built this system from left overs
<user47331> anyone using intel onboard video with ubuntu 9.10?
<christianpiper77> join #zombiesquad
<faileas> i have a custom install of ubuntu - xorg intel and its deps, icewm, xde and swiftfox. I'm trying to start a ssh forwarded session of swiftfox from another system - which has the plain vanilla firefox version in the repos- with ssh -x [ipaddress] and then starting swiftfox from command line. When i start it though, it opens up the local copy of firefox instead of the copy of swiftfox on the other box. Any ideas?
<Krezlyn> can someone tell me how to mount the cd device, i have to mount the cd as root
<christianpiper77> Ack, this doesnt work like that.. sorry! New IRC client....
<ZaNeIuM> how do i check for running programs to use the kill command
<christianpiper77> Sorry all, bye now.
<jarray52> ZaNeluM: ps -e
<faileas> user47331: yeah, it works perfectly with a intel x3100. I'm running a different, non standard config on a 855 gma too
<Scott1979> action this is my current xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/350227/
<faileas> ZaNeIuM: ps aux | grep somestring
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: ps -ef | grep something
 * ActionParsnip uses the linux standard :)
<Scott1979> but i should be able to run both onbaord and pciexpress card at same time yes
<faileas> then pick out the process number. If its an x programme, you can use xkill. Alternately htop has a nice cli interface for killing things
<Scott1979> i know i have my onboard turned off i should try
<ranjan> hello every body can any body on this network can tell me in which directory usually the incomplete  files are stored wile in the phase of downloading using Downloader for X
<faileas> Scott1979: iirc, no, one at a time i think
<isolat3dsh33p> bash question: Does, the semi-colon after break statement « break; » required? What's the purpose of it if it's not required?
<Scott1979> so u think i can use both
<Scott1979> i have in windows before
<webdawg> How do I find the model of my card
<mkquist> anyone using a touchscreen with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: sudo lshw -C display
<jarray52> isolat3dsh33p: The semicolon separates distinct commands. You can type each and hit enter instead.
<webdawg> I just did a lspci
<webdawg> i think
<webdawg> ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro]
<Scott1979> yeah i have a rv530 x1600
<webdawg> What do you think ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: lshw gives you more info but: lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you too
<isolat3dsh33p> jarray52: thanks :)
<webdawg> What driver should I use?
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: check the ati site, its in the top right on the first page
<webdawg> I am sure I could find the driver on the site.
<webdawg> But the thing is should I just download and install?
<webdawg> How do I revert back if it messes up something.
<webdawg> ??
<Scott1979> so if u using 9.10 karmic the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver is the only one that works it is the 9.3 catalyst driver made from xorg
<webdawg> What are you talking about Scott1979 ?
<Scott1979> 9.3 catalyst for thses card do not work in karmic
<Scott1979> xorg to high
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: you can remove the package from the system
<webdawg> what cards.
<webdawg> I have a x1300
<Scott1979> i have tried the 9.3 catalyst driver
<Scott1979> u can only use it in ubuntu 8.10
<webdawg> On your x1600
<jarray52> Inserting a USB flash drive freezes my Ubuntu 9.10 OS. A USB mouse or keyboard works fine. Here's a pastebin of my kern.log file. http://pastebin.com/d21a320fd  Any suggestions?
<Scott1979> yes
<arbir> are versions locked down in the desktop edition ?
<webdawg> So how does that apply to my x1300
<Scott1979> not work for karmic unless u downgrade the xorg
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: appears to be supported: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.7&lang=English
<arbir> or is it only in the server edition ?
<Scott1979> it is in the same driver set
<Scott1979> 9.3 catalyst
<ActionParsnip> webdawg:  Scott1979 says xorg version is too new though and ati havent caught up yet
<webdawg> Scott is it worth the downgrade?
<Scott1979> thatnk u action
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: i dont use ati so can't report from first hand use
<Scott1979> no no
<Scott1979> opensource runs fine
<webdawg> Not on mine.
<webdawg> I have some checkbox artifacts.
<ActionParsnip> 100% nvidia here, xzero issues ever
<Scott1979> do u not get compiz
<webdawg> The the sliders like the one in vlc has an artifact
<webdawg> its not bad though.
<Scott1979> yeah im going to upgrade to nvidia gts250
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: tried the vlc ppa?
<Scott1979> it is the low power of the x1300
<Scott1979> mine is just enough with the x1600
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<xdrr> ActionParsnip: W00t to Nvidia
<webdawg> Why not downgrade?
<Scott1979> x1300 is a budget card
<Scott1979> i have x1600pro
<arbir> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: yes, I'm alive.
<Scott1979> cause u might break for other apps
<arbir> :-) hahaha thanks ActionParsnip
<Scott1979> if u want it would be better to use 8.10
<webdawg> Can I use an old catalyst driver Scott1979 ?
<arbir> ActionParsnip: do packages get locked down in the desktop edition ?
<Scott1979> no
<Scott1979> not on karmic web
<ActionParsnip> arbir: how do you mean?
<Scott1979> ill show u the driver website hang on
<webdawg> Thanks.
<webdawg> ActionParsnip: I have VLC installed why did you post me that link?
<arbir> ActionParsnip: i have been deciding a server , if i should go ubuntu or debian.. now i read, that with ubuntu server, Ubuntu locks the version..
<ActionParsnip> webdawg: thats possibly a newer version
<webdawg> IC.
<ActionParsnip> arbir: no, you can use the upgrade tool to upgrade the version
<Scott1979> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.
<Scott1979> go here web
<ActionParsnip> arbir: debian uses rolling upgrades
<arbir> ActionParsnip: so you mean, my server would be a rolling release model ?
<arbir> ActionParsnip: no dist upgrades after every 6 months ?
<Scott1979> what xorg does karmic use
<tyler_> ey everyone. I am having some strange issue with jockey (aka Hardware Drivers) not activating my driver even though it is showing the correct one. Its for an ATI/AMD FGLRX driver
<ActionParsnip> arbir: pretty much
<Scott1979> 7. sumthing
<Scott1979> haw do we find this
<arbir> ActionParsnip: aaah.. that sounds good... i am always scared of dist-upgrades
<Scott1979> i just know we to high in karmic
<arbir> ActionParsnip: but other wise, essentially... how is debian server diff from ubuntu server ?
<webdawg> Scott1979: I thought that was the one I should not install
<webdawg> ?
<General1337> hey
<Scott1979> yeah its not
<sunil> how to play RIFF audio files
<General1337> I'm looking to buy a wireless card
<Scott1979> this is the one u can use in ubuntu 8.10
<General1337> anyone know a decent one compatible with ubuntu?
<Scott1979> but not in karmic
<Scott1979> but see how the x1300 and x1600 are in same set drivers
<ActionParsnip> arbir: you'd have to read online, uits a vast subject
<arbir> ActionParsnip: i have been googling googling with no clear hits.. do you have any interesting links ?
<sunil> how to play RIFF audio files??????
<ActionParsnip> arbir: not that i know, i'd be websearching like you can, maybe someone in #debian can assist
<arbir> ActionParsnip: hmmm.... sure, i can ask there. thanks a ton!
<dinghy> sunil, google it
<Dr_Willis>  sunil  try playing them in mplayer or vlc ?
<ActionParsnip> !google | dinghy
<ubottu> dinghy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
 * arbir loves smplayer
<ActionParsnip> sunil: get real player or helix installed, should be ok
<webdawg> Hmm.  I have 9.10...karmic.
<webdawg> Scott1979: can I not downgrade the xorg server?
<goose> I can no longer view my server via SSH/Nautilus, when clicking on the bookmark or trying to connect manually (Via Places > Connect to server...) I get: "ssh program unexpectedly exited"
<webbb82> i wanted to tesy out kde 4.4 but after testing it i want to go back to the stable 4.3 but even after i removed the  kde4.4 repo and update  all i can get is 4.4 even after removing the repo
<Scott1979> i havenet tried downgrading myself and proerly wont web
<sunil> how to install mplayer or vlc
<Scott1979> i am happy with performance on opensource
<sunil> how to get real player or helix on my pc???
<ActionParsnip> sunil: sudo apt-get install smplayer vlc             will install both
<ubuntu_> can someone help me intall ubuntu on my computer please ?
<ActionParsnip> !info helix
<ubottu> Package helix does not exist in karmic
<Scott1979> i only just hook up a second monitor iand i think because the resolutions are so far apart from widscreen to 4:3 that i am limited to resolution matches
<lufis> Just downloaded the latest karmic koala ISO and burned it. Booted, and got nothing but a black screen after the grub menu. Any ideas?
<Scott1979> it says i am running a virtual resolution
<ActionParsnip> sunil: if you add the medibuntu repo you can install realplayer from that
<webbb82> is kde 4:3.5.9-ubuntu  version 4.4 or 4.3\
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  ive never seen much of a need for 'realplayer' every realplayer file ive ever found i could play in vlc or mplayer.
<jillsmitt> is there something to speak text i wrote? i mean in ubuntu 9.10 repos
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  and mplayer and vlc are in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> jillsmitt: espeak
<Dr_Willis> sunil:  and the w32codecs pack from medibuntu may be needed as well
<jillsmitt> ActionParsnip: is this multilangual system?
<tpuc> happy new year to everyone................not that i know anyone here but hello all the same
<ActionParsnip> jillsmitt: it speaks the text its given
<sunil> please follow the url http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m68930bf2
<xiong> Trouble with Appearance:Visual Effects in that I can't seem to preserve CompizConfig settings; on login I find Visual Effects, hence Compiz, off. Help?
<tpuc> love the compiz advanced effects ...there amazing :D
<ray9na> I have a problem.
<ActionParsnip> tpuc: gets annoying really quickly
<xiong> tpuc, I can do without Wobbly Windows. But I can't seem to retain Compiz at all through reboot.
<Scott1979> tyler tyler
<Scott1979> u there tyler
<tpuc> actionparsnip...you think?
<ActionParsnip> tpuc: oh teah
<Scott1979> having fun tyler
<ActionParsnip> xiong: make a script to run: compiz --replace    then make it run in your startup items
<Scott1979> hows your team speak now tyler
<tpuc> linux just kills windows every way i can see
<tos_> hi i have set up a virtual server under ubunti9.10-  running 9.10.. and opened SSH, how can i set the host os to forward SSH requests to the virtual BOX....?
<tpuc> i like the wobbley windows
<Dr_Willis> tpuc:  those make my wife dizzy
<xiong> ActionParsnip, Let me look at that, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> tpuc:  she does like the compiz zoom feature
<inferno_daulXEON> CAN ANYONE help me with VSFTPD?
 * ActionParsnip uses openbox :)
<MK13> what would be the proper way to mount an image i made of a usb drive partition?
<ray9na> I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix Karmic (upgraded from Jaunty because I was told the issue would be fixed in the upgrade) and I sometimes encounter unresizable windows -- mostly dialogue boxes -- and I'd like to know how to fix this problem. It makes it rather impossible to access some essential bits.
<Dr_Willis> MK13:  it the image of a single partion/filesystem? or is the image containign multi partiuons?
<inferno_daulXEON> MK13: the same way you mount anything else
<tpuc> only thing i really miss is winamp with milkdrop ....i like all the visual effects with computers wot can i say call me the room hippy if you like
<ActionParsnip> MK13: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> MK13: oops
<MK13> Dr_Willis, just of 1 partition
<ActionParsnip> MK13: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<tpuc> rayna just drop back to the 8.10 or 8.04 version then try it
<ray9na> OY!
<inferno_daulXEON> Someone Please Help with VSFTPD. I Cant get it to start up!
<ray9na> The issue is mostly with 3rd-party software, if that makes a difference.
<Scott1979> can somone gte tyler talking or typing
<Scott1979> tyler
<Scott1979> tyler
<Ingsoc> tpuc: check out projectM if you miss milkdrop
<FloodBot1> Scott1979: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tpuc> the 9.10 seems to mess all my favourite settings up at the moment like when im tryin to run a virtual machine to use the windows stuff i miss inside linux
<xiong> ActionParsnip, I don't understand why this should be needed. This worked well before. What can I have done to screw it?
<ActionParsnip> inferno_daulXEON: once you install it, its running and is added to your startup items. You can run: sudo service vsftpd restart    to test
<ActionParsnip> xiong: no idea, i hate compiz
<Scott1979> sorry floodbot
<ActionParsnip> xiong: i used to have to make it run the same way
<tpuc> have you looked at the sources that ur updates are coming from for the 3rd party drivers>>>>????
<webbb82> why isnt kubuntu desktop in synaptic
<ray9na> What would that tell me?
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ActionParsnip> ray9na: it is
<SilverFo1> is it normal for postfix to replace the specified from address with the linux user sending the mail?  I'm sending this mail: http://www.pastebin.ca/1734426, but postfix log files show the from user as www-data@test.com
<xiong> I don't care for most of the flashy effects; I only like the Virtual Size, which is similar to multiple desktops but logically only one desktop, so windows can be dragged from one to another and even overlap the boundary.
<Scott1979> but im packet lagging tyler cause his friend banned me from his teamspeak server yesterday when we where testing ettercap
<Scott1979> so now im using etter cap
<inferno_daulXEON> ActionParsnip: I know man. Every time I restart it  - It says Stopping FTP server: vsftpd      no /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed
<ray9na> ActionParsnip: ???
<tpuc> 3d cube
<tpuc> mmmmmmmmmm
<tpuc> you just gota love linux :D makes windows look and act like an oap ...not that i got anything against oaps mind
<ActionParsnip> inferno_daulXEON: run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install vsftpd
<ray9na> The two main programs that are giving me trouble I got from the Add/Remove Programs app in Jaunty: Fish Fillets (game) and LyX (GUI LaTeX editor).
<LJR> I hate the term "Fanboy", but when it comes to Linux I'll tolerate it. =D
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, nope on the gnomebaker.  wodim: Cannot blank disk, aborting. straight from gnomebaker
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: sudo umount /dev/cdrom; sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast            will blank the CD
<inferno_daulXEON> ActionParsnip: I did that, didn't work. I even tried apt-get remove vsftpd; apt-get autoremove; apt-get autoclean; apt-get update; apt-get install vsftpd
<inferno_daulXEON> ActionParsnip: if i
<xiong> Okay, let's try another issue: On reboot, I always seem to get Firefox and a Terminal window. These are *not* listed in Startup Applications! True, I use them a lot, but I'd prefer they didn't come up by themselves. What?
<inferno_daulXEON> oops
<webbb82> where can i find the kubuntu repo i was trying to inastall kubuntu-desktop here is the pastebin  http://pastebin.com/m5fc0facb
<inferno_daulXEON> ActionParsnip:  if I "sudo netstat -a | grep ftp" i get nothing
<ray9na> xiong: Do you perhaps have a setting that remembers your programs when you shut down?
<webbb82> please help http://pastebin.com/m5fc0facb
<xiong> ray9na, Could you suggest where I might look for that?
<Dr_Willis> gnome has some setting somewhere to auto-remember/restore  all open apps.. but  i cant recall where
<ray9na> Hold on, I just saw it when I was poking around...
<ray9na> xiong: What version are you using? Jaunty or Karmic?
<inferno_daulXEON> Im so mad that this doesnt work Im getting ready to wipe the partition clean and install 8.10
<xiong> ray9na, Karmic. Upgrading seems to have caused many small issues to crop up.
<paissad-hp> does dpkg --build not support links into directories during the build ? .... actually, i did not see any of my linked files from /opt/bin to /usr/bin ..... even if they are present in the building directory
<ray9na> xiong: Yeah, I'm starting to regret upgrading from Jaunty.
<paissad-hp> dpkg-deb --build i meant, sorry
<micah> how do i killall gdm in 9.10?
<xiong> ray9na, I'm just not sure what the upgrade *bought* me. I forgot the basic rule: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<ganymede> if i use sudo debootstrap kamric /my/partition to install karmic, would i get a desktop karmic or a server karmic? (is there a difference beyond default packages)? i'm trying to get karmic onto a headless server that has no CD drive and can't boot from network via BIOS. so i thought i'd use debootstrap to prepare the HDD from my desktop and just throw it into the server
<tpuc> has anyone seen or played with that jap software thats supposed to have bill gates pooping his pantys yet ???... think its called TRON
<ray9na> I upgraded in the hopes of fixing a bug, but apparently I wasn't specific enough re: what the problem was.
<micah> how do i killall gdm in 9.10?
<bazhang> !ot | tpuc
<ubottu> tpuc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LJR> micah, sudo killall -a gdm is the command, I believe.
<tpuc> oh sorry i didnt know
<micah> doesnt work in 9.10 says no process of that name
<ctmjr> micah: the nice way is /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tpuc> i thought chat was for social interactions i didnt know i was in a chat dictatorship where i had to stay on one topic...ill try not to think outside the box again ...sorry
<micah> ty
<ray9na> xiong: Go into System | Startup Applications | Options
<LJR> ctmjr, nice way? =O
<bazhang> tpuc, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat; here is ubuntu support only. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LJR> !ot | tpuc
<ubottu> tpuc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xiong> ray9na, I have unchecked 'Remember'.
<ray9na> xiong: See if that helps. :)
<xiong> ray9na, I mean to say, I unchecked that before I whined here.
<micah> not working either
<LJR> micah, sudo .357mag -hs gdm. =D
<ray9na> xiong: Ah. Well, in that case, I don't know what to tell you. The only reason I took a guess at that was because I just happened to stumble upon it while poking around, trying to solve my problem.
<jMyles> When apache runs, what user does it run as?
<lstarnes> jMyles: usually www-data
<xiong> ray9na, I'm starting to think that I need to double-burn my entire system; wipe the machine, repartition, and reinstall. I might try a clean 9.10 first and see what that fixes but otherwise it's back to 9.04.
<enhickman> isnt there an apache user
<ray9na> xiong: Perhaps. Although in my case, I only have a 9.04 installer. I suppose I can make a 9.10 installer.
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone. I'm trying to do xinerama where my monitor stretches to both screens. I have a hdmi connected tv and a dsub connected monitor.
<ray9na> But I have a feeling it won't solve my problem. I'm tempted to do a clean re-install of 9.04. I don't like 9.10, aesthetically.
<ray9na> I liked the look and feel of 9.04 a lot better.
<Dr_Willis> spursncowboys:  and your video card(s) are ?
<xiong> Here is what broke with Karmic install: (1) Wine (2) Compiz (3) login screen options (4) XML::SAX (5) Edit Menus (6) indicator-applet-session -- at least
<spursncowboys> nvidia gt 220
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. look and feel? cant say that ive notuiced muich differance.
<ray9na> Wine didn't work right for me in Jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> spursncowboys:  install the nvidia drivers  and ran the nvidia-settings tool yet? it lets you configure the 2 monitors.
<Blue1> xiong: i have no issues except for compiz - but that's never worked right day 1
<tpuc> wine did that with me
<snake> How can I edit the GRUB bootloader so their is an image behind the selection box?
<webbb82> can someone PLEASE take a look at this paste bin and see why i cant install kubuntu desktop it just says it needs this but this cant be installed  http://pastebin.com/m23bbea6f
<snake> (If i can)
<xiong> Wine worked well enough for me. Now it seems to have lost track of its apps. Perhaps a reconfig-reinstall of some sort...
<spursncowboys> Dr_Willis: yes. The best I can get is where all the windows will be on my hdtv and just the background on my monitor
<Dr_Willis> snake:  for grub2 you place a proper image  in a location the configs look for. I think the grub2 wiki pages gives details. Its not too hard.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | snake
<ubottu> snake: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xiong> Blue1, I'd be happy to forget most of Compiz. I don't need the cube or wobbly. I do like very much having a large Virtual Size.
<Burzmali> Good evening, is there a documented way for mounting combo audio/data CDs?
<Dr_Willis> spursncowboys:  thats odd.. cant drag windows over to it? You do want to enable twinview. Not seperate X displays
<ray9na> Does anyone know how to get 3rd-party software to respect the fact that it's on a 10-inch netbook?
<Dr_Willis> ray9na:  clarify what you mean. by 'respect'
<Blue1> xiong: the day one problem is that you can't drag anything from one workspace to another
<Blue1> if you use metacity =- it works fine
<snake> Dr_Willis: thanks
<spursncowboys> Dr_Willis: Oh ok. Twin view. What do you mean by dragging windows?
<xiong> Blue1, That is what I *can* do with Compiz. Not workspaces but something else, which is not clearly given a name.
<Dr_Willis> spursncowboys:  i drag a windoqw from monitor #1 to the right.. it then goes to monitor #2 here.
<Dr_Willis> spursncowboys:  my 2 monitors are one WIIIIIDDDEEEE desktop :)
<ray9na> Dr_Willis: The problem is some dialogue boxes or other spawned windows that cannot be resized and are too tall for the screen, thus making it impossible to access very important bits (such as OK buttons) at the bottom.
<Blue1> xiong: well with compiz enabled and the mouse hovering over a work space it says click to start dragging - umm no that doesn't work...
<xiong> CompizConfig:General Options:Desktop Size -- leave Number of Desktops = 1 but set Virtual Size to 4 x 2
<Scott1979> u still in action
<spursncowboys> Dr_Willis: Oh ok. I'll try. Imma feel real dumb if I didn't try the thing I was trying to get it to do in the first place.:P
<Dr_Willis> ray9na:  yep. thats an annoyance of having a short 'res' screen. You can alt-click and drag most of them Upward so you can get to the buittons
<tpuc> its even wilder when the 2nd monitor is a 52incher on the living room wall :D
<xiong> Blue1, That feature never worked for me but I'm able to drag windows directly.
<Blue1> xiong: no that's not what I am talking about -- you can't drag an item from one work space (desktop) to another
<xiong> Directly as opposed to by proxy.
<xiong> Blue1, It depends on how you set Desktop Size. See my last...
<ray9na> Dr_Willis: But I can only drag until I get to the top of the screen, which doesn't give me much more access. Sometimes, it isn't enough.
<Blue1> xiong: to me workspace and desktop are synonomous terms --
<adarsha> in compizconfig, if i increase the number of desktops, how do  i switch between desktops?
<tpuc> bottom right corner
<ronald> how to install dream weaver in ubuntu 9.10?
<ray9na> And I'm afraid that if I let go, the title bar will become inaccessible and I'll be stuck.
<xiong> Blue1, adarsha, Part of the problem is terminology. Set Number of Desktops =1.
<Blue1> adarsha: you can just click on the desktop in the desktop switcher
<bazhang> ronald, check the appdb. help in #winehq
<xiong> Set Virtual Size to however many [multiples] you want.
<Blue1> xiong: no that's not the problem
<bazhang> !appdb | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<adarsha> Xiong: there are different settings for number of desktops and workspaces
<Blue1> xiong: I have 4 workspaces
<spursncowboys> Dr_Willis: It worked. The only problem I have is that they all start on the tv, and I have to drag them to the monitor. I want the opposite.
<adarsha> Blue1: i'm talking about desktops in compizconfig, not workspaces.  i think they're different
<Blue1> xiong: it works correctly in metacity
<xiong> It's difficult when the language is inconsistent.
<DarX> Ive got some google wave invitesto give out. Would anyone like one? PM me.
<Blue1> adarsha: what's the difference between a workspace and a desktop?  maybe semantics --
<bazhang> DarX, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ray9na> Is there a way in Jaunty or Karmic (preferably Jaunty, since I'm liking that better than Karmic) to tweak settings so that unresizable windows are resizable?
<adarsha> xiong: yeah, setting no of desktops to 1 works, but if i set it to 2, i got stuck. there was no panel, even right click wasn't working
<DarX> sorry bazhang, got it
<adarsha> Blue1: even i had thought that they're the same, but compiz seems to treat them differently.
<Blue1> adarsha: apparently so --
<xiong> adarsha, I did the multiple desktops thing. You can scratch up another desktop by using alt-f2 to open a terminal, then running gnome-panel, then going from there.
<Sabre-night> Mmk, so I'm having connection issues. it seems i cannot hold an internet connection, but when i open my virtual machine (Windows XP) i seem to have near perfect connection, no random disconnections like ubuntu seems to give me. both windows and ubuntu use firefox
<Sabre-night> any advice?
<adarsha> xiong: thanks, i'll give it a try..
<jillsmitt> if i use anjuta, what version of Glade Designer need i?
<ray9na> Sabre-night: What version of Ubuntu, what kind of computer, and is this wireless or wired?
<optimizer> is ther esomething like syndaemon; but for the keyboard; i.e. kill the laptop's keybaord instead of jsust mousepad?
<spursncowboys> Dr_Willis: Thanks for all the help
<ZaNeIuM> what is the r for in cp -rv
<Sabre-night> ray9na,  9.10, uh its a dell dimension 3000, and wired
<Sabre-night> ray9na, desktop*
<xiong> adarsha, You can, surely; but I advise against it. Multiple [whatevers] using Compiz Virtual Size (and keeping Number of Desktops = 1) has always worked for me. My only issue today is that Metacity seems to knock Compiz out after reboot.
<webbb82> i am trying to install kde but when i do i just get a bunch of broken packages error like 160 of them  what am i doing wrong
<snoopy_> when i open up counter strike it tells me "OUT OF RANGE" how can i default it so it can fit on my screen []:
<xdrr> ZaNeIuM: recursive?
<snail> ZaNeIuM,  recursive, it copies the folders as well
<ZaNeIuM> thx
<enhickman> cp --help for all the options
<ray9na> Sabre-night: No clue, then, sorry. It's just that I'm on an Acer Aspire One netbook and having trouble with 9.10 and wireless.
<ray9na> Sabre-night: Someone had told me it may have something to do with driver compatibility.
<Sabre-night> ray9na,  i see,
<szymi> more than  likely is, I know a lot of people that have that problem
<adarsha> xiong: hey, compiz is not allowing me to increase the no of desktops. (it is locked at 1)
<webbb82> i am trying to install kde but when i do i just get a bunch of broken packages error like 160 of them  what am i doing wrong  here is the error i get  http://pastebin.com/m23bbea6f
<webbb82> pleease help
<BLOODCLAW> is there a way i can run "/etc/init.d/apache2" w/o typing the whole path?
<xiong> adarsha, I have no clue about that.
<ray9na> Well, I'm gonna do some more desperate Googling, see if I can find anything at all.
<xiong> I did say I didn't recommend it.
<adarsha> xiong: it happened after i upgraded to karmic.
<Sabre-night> can anyone help with my problem, Ubuntu internet connection issues, while a virtual machine hosted from ubuntu has perfect connection
<szymi> ray9na, is ubuntu the only linux distro you have used or have you tried others?
<snake> How can I tell what my hard drive ID is?(example: sda1)
<xiong> Some upgrades add features; some improve stability. I haven't figured out which one Karmic is.
<pure_hate> service apache2 start
<ZaNeIuM> can soneone show me a link to what the color codes meen when i use the ls command
<ronald> how to open in browser the php file?
<adarsha> xiong, :)
<enhickman> webbb82: you might try changing your mirror is software sources
<ray9na> szymi: I'm new to Linux, so I was told to go with Ubuntu.
<pure_hate> BLOODCLAW: service apache2 start
<ZaNeIuM> i see a multi colored file green/blue whats this about?
<xiong> Jaunty was an excellent upgrade; it solved about a half-dozen tricky system issues for me.
<snail> snake, df should tell you , i don't know if that's the 'official' way
<MK13> Dr_Willis, inferno_daulXEON , ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<webbb82> what about software sources?
<ronald> how to open in browser the php file?
<snake> ZaNeIuM: go to the actual folder and compare.
<xiong> Got to experiment with reboot; bye.
<adarsha> xiong: well, there seems to be some improvement in the appearance, ;-)
<snake> thanks snail
<Tiders> Whats the command to load a module again
<pure_hate> modprobe
<ronald> how to open in browser the php file?
<enhickman> webbb82:  if its having trouble downloading the softwre package you could try a different ubuntu package mirror
<ZaNeIuM> snake: huh?
<webbb82> enhickman,  what software source  and what mirror  sorry im new
<pure_hate> ronald: are you serious? file > open > nameoffile.php
<inferno_daulXEON> What do you guys think... my system is effed in the a and I don't know where to start fixing. Which Version should I get? the LTS or Jaunty
<webbb82> did u look at the pastebin i posted
<enhickman> webbb82: if you click on top menu System > Administration > Software sources
<EastDallas> inferno_daulXEON: Karmic
<webbb82> i changed it to the main server
<inferno_daulXEON> EastDallas: Karmic Broke my system. I really don't think its a great idea
<Sabre-night> anyone here able to help with internet conection issues?
<inferno_daulXEON> Sabre-night: whats up
<enhickman> webbb82: id try that  idk that it will work for sure
<snake> ZaNeIuM: If you use the file browser to look at the contents you can just look at the name there and compare it to the terminal ls command stuff
<webbb82> no im still getting about 140 broken packages
<grantbourque> is qt4 built into ubuntu 9.10?
<snake> I know blue means its a directory
<grantbourque> If I need to fetch it, where can I get it?
<LJR> snake, green is an executable
<Sabre-night> inferno_daulXEON, I disconnect from the internet fairly regularly with no notification, and when i browse on a virtual machine (XP) hosted from ubuntu aswell it has perfect internet connection, no random disconnect.
<ZaNeIuM> what file browser?
<inferno_daulXEON> webbb82:   Can you do "sudo apt-get update --fix-broken"
<LJR> ZaNeIuM, what's the issue bud?
<pure_hate> grantbourque: aptitude search qt4
<snake> ZaNeIuM: there ya go green is an executable...
<webbb82> gpg: requesting key 8AC93F7A from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<webbb82> gpg: key 8AC93F7A: "Launchpad Kubuntu Updates" not changed
<snake> ZaNeIuM: your that much closer to finding out for yourself.
<webbb82> i was tryin to add the kde ppa
<ZaNeIuM> its a green background with a blue text like_this
<ZaNeIuM> only i got it backwards
<snoopy_> when i open counter strike my screen goes black and i get a error saying "out of range" help?
<enhickman> webbb82: im not sure i understand what your trying to do = )
<inferno_daulXEON> Sabre-night: What network manager are you using? Are you using DHCP? Samba? How is your DNS set up
<hanophix33> I just installed boxee on karmic, opens but is very extremely slow
<ZaNeIuM> LJR i was just wondering what the colors ment when you use the ls command
<inferno_daulXEON> webbb82: try to open up Synaptic and clear out the bad keys. Then put the new ones in
<inferno_daulXEON> webbb82: you know how to do that?
<webbb82> suya
<LJR> ZaNeIuM, blue is a directory and green is an executable.
<pure_hate> ZaNeIuM: the colors have to do with the kind of file
<inferno_daulXEON> webbb82: thats not a word I'm familiar with
<pure_hate> excecutable or directory
<webbb82> yes
<Sabre-night> inferno_daulXEON, i don't know, i would assume whatever is set default on ubuntu 9.10 upon installation. and i don't know a thing about the dns, seeing as it's comcast's doing.
<ZaNeIuM> the file is showing both
<ZaNeIuM> green and blue
<pure_hate> Thats not really possible
<inferno_daulXEON> Sabre-night: Are you using DHCP or a Static IP?
<LJR> ZaNeIuM, Linux doesn't depend on file extensions (.jpg, .doc, .txt) to tell it what the file is or contains. It uses other means. It lets us know with the colors.
<Sabre-night> inferno_daulXEON,  i believe static IP.
<pure_hate> ls -la the file
<ZaNeIuM> like this .thisisthefile
<enhickman> snoopy_: my guess is when you start CS it auto changes your monitor to a refresh rate that is out of the range of your monitor
<grantbourque> I don't know which qt4 package I should get
<AndChat> With the colors? Explain
<pure_hate> grantbourque: then how do you know you need it?
<grantbourque> "For Mumble/Murmur 1.1.0 and greater (including SVN), Qt 4.3 is required. For Mumble 1.1.8 or newer, QT 4.4 is required."
<inferno_daulXEON> webbb82: OK Try it out. After that if it doesn't work can you try to get the default sources.list
<LJR> AndChat, you mean me?
<hanophix33> has anyone had success installing boxee on karmic?
<Some_Person> something's wrong -- my whole file system is suddenly read-only. I tried to install the "devscripts" package, but something horribly went wrong. http://paste.ubuntu.com/350246/
<AndChat> LJR:Yes
<hanophix33> or is it better just to go after jaunty if i am doing a dedicated computer to run boxee
<LJR> AndChat, I was speaking to ZaNeIuM. I was explaining why the CLI uses colors to tell us what files are/do.
<EastDallas> ZaNeIuM: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/where-is-color-of-ls-command-defined.html
<Some_Person> During the installation, I got a prompts (blue thing with things to select). It said something about how do you get your mail, and I chose the default option, which was website or something like that
<inferno_daulXEON> Sabre-night: try setting up your static IP through the interfaces file.... heres how: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<pure_hate> AndChat: generally red= archive blue = directory and green = executable
<AndChat> Ok, I see
<adarsha> hanophix33: is there a linux version of boxee available?
<pure_hate> light blue is a symlink
<inferno_daulXEON> On a side note :: MARVEL now officially belongs to DISNEY
<LJR> pure_hate, isn't pink a symlink?
<hanophix33> adarsha: yes, not for karmic
<LJR> inferno_daulXEON, Disney is Satan. True Fact
<hanophix33> but they have workarounds
<pure_hate> LJR: think it may depend on term options as well
<LJR> pure_hate, Gotcha
<ray9na> Oh, for crying out loud! Nobody told me that when you ALT-click, you can click anywhere in the window, not just the titlebar!
<inferno_daulXEON> LJR: Oh I know.... they are going to ruin everything. Then google is going to absorb them into skynet and use thier influence on children to destroy the human race
<LJR> ray9na, what part of "grab window" was unclear??? o.O
<Some_Person> anyone know how to fix this?
<LJR> Some_Person, try to uninstall it?
<ray9na> LJR: Because normally, to move a window you grab the title bar!
<pure_hate> Some_Person: I fail to see any reason why your files are read only in this paste
<pure_hate> how do you know they are read only?
 * ray9na is so re-installing Jaunty tomorrow. Ugh.
<LJR> ray9na, ah, but you can just click them for that. When you hold a hotkey (mine is super) you can click anywhere.
<AndChat> What can I do if I can't get one of my applications(tomboy) to open. Its be like that for days now. Even when I try in terminal it just gives me an error
<LJR> *click the title bar
<inferno_daulXEON> Some_Person: Backup, Reinstall, and don't do whateer you just did again... EVER
<LJR> AndChat, sudo tomboy
<Some_Person> pure_hate: well, for one thing, I can't create a file in my home directory
<AndChat> I tried unistalling and reinstalling...no diff
<pure_hate> AndChat: Giving the error is usually the best way to get a intelligent response
<Some_Person> pure_hate: and xchat is complaining that it's read only
<LJR> pure_hate, true, true
<pure_hate> Some_Person: Have you checked the permissions
<LJR> Some_Person, also, check your groups?
<Some_Person> pure_hate: furthermore, "dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system"
<enhickman> Some_Person: are you sure your disk is not full?
<nagpai> i recently updated kernel and i think even grub. I am unable to see and mount my other partitions. Even my pendrive doesnt get detected
<Some_Person> enhickman: it's not
<inferno_daulXEON> Some_Person: You must have recursively changed permissions and it will  be way easier to reinstall if you did it on the whole system
<AndChat> LJR: I feel like an idiot now. It worked. But I neva had to use sudo for tomboy before
<pure_hate> Sometimes if you mess as root in your home directory , root will take owner ship of the files
<ray9na> Well, thanks, all. I have to work in the morning, so off I go. *mumble grumble one o' these days i'm gonna get something right on the first go*
<LJR> AndChat, sudo = work or I kill you.
<mneptok> Some_Person: sounds like / was mounted read-only
<Some_Person> mneptok: In the middle of installing a package?
<hanophix33> anyone have a suggestion for a good media application less demanding than boxee
<LJR> AndChat, please be careful using sudo or allowing applications root access tho.
<pure_hate> Sounds to me like you just dont have write access
<Some_Person> mneptok: I ran sudo apt-get install devscripts, and that's what broke it
<pure_hate> but I am just a n00b
<IdleOne> LJR: gksudo GUIAPP is recommended
<inferno_daulXEON> mneptok: that doesn't happen unless you mess with fstab using a jackhammer and a pack of c4
<AndChat> Pure_hate: I would but I'm using my phone for irc and it would to much to use pastebin thru it
<LJR> IdleOne, ?
<LJR> pure_hate, you're alright. Don't go putting yourself down.
<LJR> Some_Person, you have a LiveCD?
<mneptok> inferno_daulXEON: incorrect. it can happen if the volume was not unmouted cleanly and errors are detected upon re-mounting.
<IdleOne> LJR: when running a GUI application it is better to use gksudo instead of sudo
<Some_Person> LJR: Not at the moment that supports my ext4 partition
<AndChat> LJR: why be careful with sudo for apps?
<LJR> IdleOne, I did not know that! Thanks for updating me!
<LJR> Some_Person, That doesn't matter - do you have one?
<Some_Person> LJR: I could probably dig one up
<mneptok> Some_Person: you might want to boot off the install media and fsck your / partition
<adarsha> hanophix33: yeah, i tried using apt-get for boxee, it gives an error: 'broken packages' i'l try some tweaks..
<AndChat> IdleOne: why gksudo instead for GUI?
<LJR> AndChat, sudo is a powerful command. you can easily corrupt something using it. IdleOne suggest gksudo for guiapps.
<LJR> Some_Person, load it and chroot into your FS and grant write access.
<mneptok> AndChat: because that is what it is designed for. sudo is not.
<Tiders> Whats a good program Icould use with a Wacom tablet for taking math notes
<Scott1979> can anyone help dual haeding whit ati
<Some_Person> LJR: Shouldn't this be filed as like a major ubuntu bug? installing devscripts borks your FS?
<pure_hate> Some_Person: can you write a file a s root?
<EastDallas> Some_Person: have you checked your /etc/fstab for the 'ro' attribute?
<Some_Person> pure_hate: No, I can't
<AndChat> Mneptok: just don't know the difference.
<Some_Person> EastDallas: Already checked fstab. It's fine. By the way, it suddenly went read-only in the middle of installing a package
<LJR> Some_Person, can you please 1) Duplicate the problem and 2) provide step-by-step directions on how to dup. the problem so we can play with it and fix it? You need to cover that before you file a bug.
<pure_hate> Some_Person: Best thing to do is chroot in with a live disc and clean up the mess that way
<IdleOne> AndChat: you really shouldn't need to run any apps with sudo but in the case you do with graphical applications use gksudo as it is safer. exact reasons why I am not sure of but been told many times by more experienced users
<Scott1979> dual screen help required 9.10 karmic koala
<EastDallas> Some_Person: I found quite a few things when I Google: file system read only dpkg
<vick> Hello, any good decent application for drawing diagrams ? I tried dia but it produced messed up results when i export to pdf
<AndChat> IdleOne: ok thx, for the advice
<vick> I need to draw some diagrams to put in latex document.
<LJR> pure_hate, right - Linux is powerful enough that you rarely need to completely reinstall over a gimped OS.
<xiong> FWIW, I'm totally unable to get Compiz to come back after reboot; I just have to get it back manually and reset the virtual size each time. Good thing this is Linux and not windoz, so I only have to reboot about once a week.
<LJR> I once used chroot off a live cd to find and remove viruses off of windows. =P
<pure_hate> LJR: yeps, but most of the time people would rather reinstall than learn how their OS really works.
<Scott1979> what card u using xiong
<Scott1979> and have u tried to remeber apps running for reboot
<LJR> pure_hate, well that's their irresponsibilty and immaturity showing. They need to go back to Windows.
<faileas> LJR: actually, you can repair install most OSes. But... eh... sometimes starting afresh is easier
<pure_hate> vick: Unfortuanly if you need something like visio linux is laking in that deoartment, if you just need to draw I recomend inkscape
<pure_hate> ugh, spell fail
<mazda01> ne1 good with conky? i have a calander conky and it's so far over from the right edge of my screen? my x offset is set to only 10. here's the conky config   http://pastebin.com/f69436140  and then heres a pic: http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqm.png
<vick> pure_hate, Thanks.
<LJR> faileas, I always found repairing a gimped windows OS to be fairly difficult, depending on the situation of course. Anyway, back on topic!
<xiong> Scott1979, Graphics card? Dunno; it's a laptop. I could go dig that up I suppose. This only started recently; I blame the Karmic upgrade.
<faileas> LJR: i mostly work on windows boxes ;p. difference is really, I can trust my borked linux boxes to be my own fault ;p
<pure_hate> mazda01: thats not the whole config
<mazda01> pure_hate, yes it is. you want the calander script?
<LJR> faileas, lol! too true
<xiong> Scott1979, As for remembering running apps, that's actually another problem. For some reason, Terminal and Firefox want to start after reboot, although I turned *off* 'Remember' and checked that they're not in the Startup Apps list.
<xiong> Scott1979, Do you think I should stick something pertaining to Compiz into Startup Apps?
<pure_hate> Wow, this is my first time in this channel and its a lot of work
<mazda01> pure_hate, there is no calander script that's right. that's the whole script
<Scott1979> maybe xiong
<Scott1979> not to sure but will help buy looking
<DarkAvenger> I have found many security holes in Ubuntu
<NamVet> How do I get infra recorder using synaptic anyone can help me?
<pure_hate> {alignr 2} is your probelm
<xiong> Scott1979, I tried writing a simple bash script, essentially 'compiz --replace' and put that in Startup -- didn't work, didn't do anything.
<snoopy_> counter strike still messed up
<AndChat> DarkAvenger: how so?
<kraitos> can anyone help with file sharing with windows?
<faileas> NamVet: infra recorder is for windows isn't it?
<DarkAvenger> Snoopy: Try using wine for linux. might help your CS or CS:S work
<Scott1979> how are u enabling compix xiong gui or terminal
<snoopy_> yeah i am using wine ahah
<szymi> Has anyone in here been using this particular IRC for more than a year?
<faileas> NamVet: if its ubuntu, brasero iirc is the alternative most people use
<rad_sci_guy> hi kriatos  i'm sharing with windows, I might be able to help
<mazda01> pure_hate, ok, will look at that
<faileas> szymi: on and off.
<snoopy_> the only problem i got is that when i open it i hear the sounds and everything but the screen goes black and says "out or range"
<xiong> Scott1979, GUI; it seems I have to set Visual Effects in Appearance.
<pure_hate> szymi: this channel or this network or what do you mean
<Scott1979> try compiz --replace
<Scott1979> in term
<NamVet> I have K Koala w/ Brasero it isn't burning Img files too well. :(
<szymi> faileas, can you pm me I have a few questions
<pure_hate> irssi is the greatest irc client ever
<DarkAvenger> Snoopy: Then its not Ubuntu's problem, its most likely a problem with Wine/Wine Config, try checking their website, if that doesnt help visit their forums and IRC
<Scott1979> it will automatically start compiz fusion.
<Scott1979> to enable compiz fusion to work on start up, go to system > prefences > sessions
<Scott1979> under the startup programs, add new item and enter and save this code as the command:
<xiong> Scott1979, I failed with that approach.
<Scott1979> to enable compiz fusion to work on start up, go to system > prefences > sessions
<Scott1979> under the startup programs, add new item and enter and save this code as the command:
<faileas> szymi: if its ubuntu related, asking here works better
<Scott1979> compiz --replace
<xiong> Scott1979, I don't *see* 'Sessions'.
<pure_hate> xiong: Have your tried using the fusion-icon to manage compiz
<Scott1979> start up programs
<xiong> pure_hate, Don't understand you fully, sorry.
<NamVet> faileas: thank you, i'll try it again. Happy New Year all, goodbye
<DarkAvenger> Snoopy_: get in private chat, I'll help u out
<Scott1979> nmae it compiz and use command in command line
<szymi> I'm fine with Ubuntu, been getting used to it and Linux for a couple months now. Got some questions as far as where to go's and such for DLing movies and such
<pure_hate> xiong: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/25/toggle-compiz-with-fusion-icon-in-ubuntu-804/
<pure_hate> its a little icon to manage compiz
<faileas> szymi: same place you would for any other OS ;)
<kraitos> i'm trying to see the share drive that is on a windows pc can anyone help?
<xiong> Scott1979, I wrote a shell script and put that in Startup Apps; didn't work. Didn't try just putting the command in directly.
<szymi> I used to use mIRC circa 99, but its been since then that i've messed around
<szymi> just got this on here about an hour ago
<xiong> pure_hate, me looks.
<Some_Person> Well, fsck did fix my FS! :)
<szymi> I usually get torrents, haven't befriended anyone on an IRC in a long while
<Some_Person> But now I have dpkg issues
<faileas> szymi: torrents work on linux. codecwise... the w32codecs from medibuntu are pretty much all i need i think
<rad_sci_guy> kraitos, are you trying to see the windows share on linux
<pch> h
<Scott1979> xion use system/pref/startup apps
<pure_hate> kraitos: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<pure_hate> about a thousand hits on google
<Scott1979> add and use command
<HentaiWolf> heyho ^^
<szymi> Word, maybe i'll just trash this package then.. I just remember so long ago when I used to use mIRC and got music 6 motnhs before it even hit sdtores and shit
<kraitos> rad_sci_guy, no i'm trying to see a shared hard drive that is connected to a windows computer
<DarkAvenger> WELCOME
<HentaiWolf> can someone say me why i cant get internet on my debian server?
<tamp4x1> anyone here got at&t iphoe inernet via usb to work with ubuntu?
<HentaiWolf> dont know where else to go ^^
<pure_hate> HentaiWolf: you wwll have to be much more specific
<HentaiWolf> ok
<Some_Person> how do i fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350254/
<xiong> Scott1979, pure_hate, I'm going to try fusion-icon. It's pretty tedious troubleshooting this kind of issue, since I have to go through the reboot each time to see what results I get. I'll let you know how it goes.
<HentaiWolf> ive got a server i want to install debian on a vm
<HentaiWolf> but this cant reach the internet
<Scott1979> have u tried removing compiz and reinstalling xiong
<HentaiWolf> i dont know why
<pure_hate> dpkg --configure libio-stringy-perl
<Scott1979> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<HentaiWolf> with the same config runs a windows machine
<Scott1979> sudo apt-get install compiz
<HentaiWolf> and windows is in the internet
<pure_hate> apt-get -f install will clean that up to I belive
<kraitos> rad_sci_guy, actually i figured it out already. i installed samba and now i can see it. thanks for the help tho.
<xiong> Scott1979, No offense but that seems like a shotgun approach. If I'm going to try that sort of thing, I may as well (as I'm contemplating anyway) double-burn my whole system and do a clean install.
<Scott1979> do u want me to post the website that recommends this shot gun approch
<Scott1979> xiong
<pure_hate> HentaiWolf: Are you sure you set up networking in the VM? Can you ping the gateway? Is your interface up? can you see any other PC's on the LAN?
<syockit> Some_Person: aiieee some borked configuration you have there. can you try reconfiguring just libio-stringy-perl ?
<rad_sci_guy> kratios: that's great.  If you need help auto mounting the drive let me know
<Some_Person> pure_hate: nope :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/350255/
<xiong> Scott1979, I'm always willing to study.
<Scott1979> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740667
<Scott1979> 4th post down by clomax
<HentaiWolf> pure_hate i tried the same ip sm gw dns as on the gateway the settings are not different its just the ip
<pure_hate> Some_Person: dpkg --configure libio-stringy-perl you try that
<HentaiWolf> it ends with 61
<Scott1979> stringy perls ewwwwwwwwwww
<xiong> pure_hate, fusion-icon blows up in a funny way. I get errors in the Terminal when running it from there. The icon installs into the system tray but doesn't react to clicks. Not sure this is a go-ahead.
<HentaiWolf> the windows machine ends with 60
<Some_Person> pure_hate, syockit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350256/
<pure_hate> xiong: I dunnu man, I set up compiz for backtrack which is the distro I develop for so I thought that might help. I am more of a console jokey.
<xiong> Scott1979, pure_hate, Thank you for your help. I've already been at this issue several hours; I'd better take a break for now.
<m0se5> kde4 -- where can I disable all of these event sounds, such as closing a window, switching IRC channels... I've shutdown everything in notifications all ready.
<faileas> m0se5: if its kde you'd want to ask on kubuntu
<Some_Person> pure_hate: any other ideas?
<pure_hate> Some_Person: Not alot let to try except sudo dpkg --force all --remove
<pure_hate> and try again
<Scott1979> yes do that xiong u will find it will work when u come back to it
<Some_Person> pure_hate: which package(s)?
<pure_hate> start with the perl strings and kepp going
<m0se5> ask in the kubuntu channel? these channel themes are getting ridiculous. Thanks anyway.
<jiraaya> i have an installation manual which says i have to add an alias to modules.conf file in fedora. what is the equivalent file in ubuntu?
<syockit> Some_Person: maybe try force removing perl string and reinstalling it
<HentaiWolf> http://666kb.com/i/bfh2zumh9f7xojmvu.gif
<BLOODCLAW> iceroot: you there?
<BLOODCLAW> lstarnes: you there?
<pure_hate> jiraaya: /etc/modules
<HentaiWolf> http://666kb.com/i/bfh308apd8514ns7u.gif
<mithridates> hey guys
<mithridates> how can I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10?
<Some_Person> syockit, pure_hate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350259/
<pure_hate> HentaiWolf: ifconfig eth0 up
<HentaiWolf> i cant now
<BLOODCLAW> anyone wanna help me real quick. just gotta type an url and tell me if the site works.
<HentaiWolf> i installed fedora to test
<HentaiWolf> ^^
<HentaiWolf> i cant install
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ this is useful for that
<HentaiWolf> debian with network
<mithridates> how can I upgrade ubuntu hardy 8.04 to 9.10 ?
<HentaiWolf> i sais all the time couldnt reach network with my ip
<syockit> Some_Person: aiyyaa! looks like you might have to do manual dpkg debugging... look for the post-install script etc. and see why the error occurs
<Guest18066> can someone please help me mount a samba share from another ubuntu box, I am just not having any luck right now
<HentaiWolf> ip 94.23.167.61 SM 255.255.255.255 GW 94.23.225.18 DNS 213.186.33.99
<HentaiWolf> but it dont let me do this setup
<wastrel> panels eh
<BLOODCLAW> faileas: it says its down... hmm. you sure its accurate? im trying to host a site on apache2 and it looks up. would you mind verifyng it?
<HentaiWolf> can i force it?
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: hm
<pure_hate> Some_Person: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/libio-stringy-perl.*
<faileas> ok
<pure_hate> then sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest18066> can someone please help me mount a samba share from another ubuntu box, I am just not having any luck right now
<nagpai> i recently updated kernel and i think even grub. I am unable to see and mount my other partitions. Even my pendrive doesnt get detected
<rad_sci_guy> Guest18066:  Hi there. How come you are using samba share with and ubuntu box?  You could use nfs sharing which works really well
<mithridates> how can I upgrade ubuntu hardy 8.04 to 9.10 ?
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: link it here. if its not a bona fide link... well.. lets hope it is :)
<Some_Person> pure_hate: ok, now i was able to remove libio-stringy-perl
<BLOODCLAW> faileas: no funny business on it i swear hahaha its just one sentence that says "on the right track." it worked from another computer but thats within the same house as this computer. i wanted to see if an outside source worked
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, well I have windows machines too
<FactTech> Quick Question: Is there any way to tell Ubuntu that new users should be added to a particular group by default?
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: ok, link it
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, think you could help me some how :\
<mithridates> plz answer my question : how can I upgrade ubuntu hardy 8.04 to 9.10 ?
<mister_roboto> BLOODCLAW: if you're trying to host an internet site on your own machine, did you set up port forwarding through your router?
<jiraaya> ﻿HentaiWolf: thanks. and also is /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1 the same as the network/interfaces file?
<syockit> mithridates: you can do incremental upgrade, or you can backup your system and install freshly
<BLOODCLAW> mister_roboto: nope
<faileas> lol
<faileas> its a local ip address he gave me
<mithridates> syockit: how can I do it incrementaly?
<rad_sci_guy> Guest 18066:  You can use the samba between ubuntu and windows, but I find my ubuntu to ubuntu machines work better with nfs.
<unop> HentaiWolf, that subnetmask looks suspect - are you sure it is 255.255.255.255?
<mister_roboto> BLOODCLAW: then it will look fine for you on your local LAN but nobody can get to it through your router.
<HentaiWolf> the win machine runs fine with it
<Blue1> is there a way to set default printer orientation (portrait/landscape) in Cups -- if there is, I'm not finding it -- I could in 9.04 but not 9.10.....
<HentaiWolf> unop
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, ok, assume im clueless
<pure_hate> HentaiWolf: Linux != windows
<reactor> pure_hate, right :P
<unop> HentaiWolf, and what is the default route like on the windows machine?
<BLOODCLAW> mister_roboto: hmmm... would i use a specific ip adress, or do i have to port forward... or what would i do? im at a loss
<pure_hate> Thats like saying my car runs great on 87 octane gas but my airplane just wont go
<HentaiWolf> unop what do you mean?
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: port forward to the router
<faileas> er from the router to the box
<klown> you have an airplane, lucky you.
<faileas> then use the router ip address
<mister_roboto> BLOODCLAW: you need to log into your router and forward requests to port 80 to the machine hosting your web server
<Scott1979> action u still here
<mister_roboto> BLOODCLAW: if none of that makes sense, you have a lot of reading to do  :)
<HentaiWolf> pure_hate yeah i know but network is the same or not?
<BLOODCLAW> mister_roboto: port 80 is blocked by my isp
<Some_Person> pure_hate: can you repost the first pastebin I linked to? I need to remove all the dependencies manually of devscripts and don't know what they are
<unop> HentaiWolf, on the windows machine, run this command.   route print  -- look at the Gateway for the 0.0.0.0 route
<Blue1> mister_roboto: cox blocks incoming http requests -- dunno about your isp
<HentaiWolf> ok
<mister_roboto> Blue1: mine does not  :\    well in that case he's totally screwed
<klown> BLOODCLAW, some isp' you can call and request them to unlock it.  and some will do it for a price.
<pure_hate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350255/ that one
<Scott1979> actionparsnip can u view my org.conf paste
<syockit> mithridates: try running update-manager -d
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, how do I do that?
<m0se5> #kubuntu's a dead channel... (thanks anyway faileas) ...but kde4 -- Where can I disable all of these event sounds, such as closing a window, switching IRC channels, seemingly every other action really.... I've shutdown everything in notifications all ready.
<Blue1> klown: true - but cox won't do it, for fear you're running a feline exploitation site -- (if you get my drift) --
<BLOODCLAW> klown: if i dont want to pay a price, cant i just use a random port. say 9999?
<pure_hate> BLOODCLAW: If all you neeed to do is test run it on another port
<Blue1> klown: there's always port 8080
<faileas> m0se5: well i assume some of it is app specific
<Scott1979> im running a virtual display of 2384 x 768 how to change
<mister_roboto> m0se5: are you using Quassel?
<HentaiWolf> unop http://nopaste.info/7d533b14f8.html
<pure_hate> BLOODCLAW: but if you isp forbids servers and finds out you have one they will shut of your internet
<rad_sci_guy> Guest18066:  on the computer you want to share you'l have to define your share folders in /etc/exports
<m0se5> faileas, I've been using gnome for years. same apps.
<centHOGG> !Quassel
<pure_hate> man this channel is like being at work :-)
<jaki> ei
<BLOODCLAW> pure_hate: thanks for the heads up. yeah im only testing stuff
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, /home/x/Videos/ 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<faileas> pure_hate: mine just totally messed up the routing for a few weeks, i don't it was intentional, but if it was it was an inspired way to mess up my server ;p
<plustax> im having trouble getting remote desktop working on my desktop. My laptop works fine, but I can't seem to get it to go non-local on my desktop. Anyone help me out?
<klown> pure_hate, its a support channel, of course its work ;x
<syockit> mithridates: by the way you ought to look for upgrade notes. They may contain precautions regarding upgrading a release version
 * pure_hate is not usually this supportive. I have my own channels to support :-) Although helping out a little is nice
<faileas> lol
<faileas> pure_hate: i usually come for help, not get an answer, and end up helping ;p
<rad_sci_guy> Guest:18066:  That looks correct,  I'm not sure what the async is as I have sync in my shares
<HentaiWolf> unop still there? ^^
<plustax> pure_hate you seem like you know your stuff. Think you can help me out with something?
<pure_hate> plustax: I'll try but I can promise anything
<klown> ah, the ol "betcha cant" trick :x
<unop> HentaiWolf, yes, what kind of a connection does the windows machine have? the one with the 94.23.167.60 address?
<pure_hate> er cant even
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, what do i do to try on the client?
<HentaiWolf> jup
<Some_Person> pure_hate: now what? http://paste.ubuntu.com/350262/
<rad_sci_guy> Guest18066:  now on the client that access the share you have to install nfs server
<plustax> pure_hate check pm sir!
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, it says it is
<klown> did they just update the nvidia 195 package again..its like the 3rd time this week
<unop> HentaiWolf, ?
<HentaiWolf> unop yes
<rad_sci_guy> Guest18066: ok,  Now you need to mount the share in fstab
<HentaiWolf> thats the ip of the windows machine
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, alright, I have tried that previously with 0 luck to be honest.
<unop> HentaiWolf, actually, put on the pastebin the output of   ipconfig /all   -- from the windows machine
<HentaiWolf> ok
<HentaiWolf> one moment
<pure_hate> Some_Person: you nedd to dpkg reconfigure postfix now
<TNA5000> helo room, I've opened up the disk usage analizer and I see that my /var/log takes up 89.5GB, is there something I can do quickly to truncate the logs, are there logs I should not truncate? Any help will be very appreciated.
<rad_sci_guy> Guest:18066: can  you show me the fstab command?
<Guest18066> rad_sci_guy, yea can you open a private message?
<HentaiWolf> unop http://nopaste.info/7b2339c128.html
<HentaiWolf> there it is
<berrybarry> I have a rar with password thats personal files stored my backup files is their a  way to bypass because I forgot it/..
<klown> subnet shows 255.255.255.0, not 255.255.255.255
<DarkAvenger> -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE -- ROADHOUSE --
<HentaiWolf> klown
<HentaiWolf> yup
<HentaiWolf> it works too
<berrybarry> I want to extract a rar file with no password because I lost the password..
<DarkAvenger> HentaiWolf is n=Wolf@p5B30669A.dip.t-dialin.net *
<HentaiWolf> ?
<DarkAvenger> FloodBot1 is n=floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot * #ubuntu guard bot
<unop> DarkAvenger, stop that please
<mister_roboto> TNA5000: you should find out what is doing such heavy logging and why. "du -sh /var/log/*" will show the size of the files and dirs at that level.  usually you can truncate an individual file with "> [filename]" as long as the process isn't keeping the logfile open. logfiles are only as useful as the person looking at them for information :)
<HentaiWolf> klown i set it up to 255.255.255.255 nao =)
<Scott1979> can nayone help me with my xorg.conf
<Scott1979> its using a virtual resolution
<unop> HentaiWolf, well, no, your windows machine reports 255.255.255.0
<Scott1979> i want independant resolutions
<HentaiWolf> moment
<HentaiWolf> xD
<Some_Person> pure_hate: well, it wouldn't reconfigure, so I removed it, but all seems well now :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/350264/
<klown> HentaiWolf, what is your actual subnet mask?
<DarkAvenger> berrybarry: impossible, removing the password will destroy the RAR coding, which will corrupt the file. you'll need a decrypter taht can fudge the password (which takes a long time, and is illegal to possess without a warrant)
<kisielk_home> I'm a bit confused about setting up DNS nameservers  for a static IP configuration. The manual online says you should edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand. However, man resolver says you should put in 'dns-nameservers' options in /etc/network/interfaces
<HentaiWolf> http://nopaste.info/c5e20251fb.html
<DarkAvenger> might need to get mySQL
<HentaiWolf> soo thats the standart config for the windows server
<kisielk_home> and it seems /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by resolver from time to time, however I couldn't get the dns-nameservers option to work
<klown> HentaiWolf, normally, it is 255.255.255.0 unless you changed it (for most routers that is)
<HentaiWolf> its not at home the server
<DarkAvenger> yep KonsolzeKlown has it
<HentaiWolf> its a webserver
<Scott1979> klown the subnetmask can be different for differnt ip range
<Scott1979> 10.0.0.0
<Scott1979> and 192.168.0.0
<Scott1979> and 172.0.0.0
<HentaiWolf> i dont understand much of networking
<aanderse> doesn't tango icon theme exist anymore?
<Scott1979> 192.168.0.0 is subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<HentaiWolf> but i think somewhat that runs on windows should be run on linux too
<mister_roboto> Scott1979: 255.255.0.0 actually
<Scott1979> yeah well they are specific to the ip range
<Scott1979> not always just one
<bdelin88> how would i go about searching through a specific text file (command line), i need to find where the options for 'mcrypt' are.  i know which file it's in, i just need to search within only that file.
<unop> HentaiWolf, do you know what IP address range is given to you for use with your servers?
<unop> HentaiWolf, 94.23.167.60 / 255.255.255.255  would indicate only one
<HentaiWolf> i got 4 ips
<HentaiWolf> 1 is for the basic system
<unop> HentaiWolf, and which address is that?
<HentaiWolf> the gateway for the win server
<HentaiWolf> is the main server
<Scott1979> mister_roboto u are still sorta wrong
<unop> bdelin88, grep?
<faileas>  bdelin88:  grep maybe?
<aanderse> doesn't tango icon theme exist anymore?
<Scott1979> 10.0.0.0 is 255.0.0.0
<mister_roboto> Scott1979: a network address of 192.168.0.0 with subnet mask 255.255.255.0 makes no sense
<unop> mister_roboto, actually it does :)
<Scott1979> ok go here smart dude
<Scott1979> http://www.subnet-calculator.com/subnet.php?net_class=C
<TNA5000> mister_roboto: thanks, this is helpfull. Well it looks like /var/log/messages is at 13GB there are other /varlog/messages.#.gz files that are several Megs.  /var/logs/syslogs is at 5GB and /var/log/user.log is 30G. Why are those logs so very large?
<mister_roboto> Scott1979: scratch that,   you're right
<Scott1979> mister go here
<Scott1979> tahnkyou
<Scott1979> meathead
<FloodBot1> Scott1979: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mister_roboto> Scott1979: lol
<Scott1979> i am not a networking server admin for nothing
<mister_roboto> Scott1979: but the non-routable network is 192.168 /16
<anon_> #kismet
<mister_roboto> Scott1979: specifying a /24 subnet doesn't really add value on a home network
<unop> mister_roboto, err, 192.168.0.0/16 is still routable - just not on the public internet by virtue of policy
<Scott1979> go over your issue in pm mister
<HentaiWolf> http://666kb.com/i/bfh3r1waipj96en4q.gif
<mister_roboto> unop:  that's what i mean, publicly
<HentaiWolf> here a picture of the win machine
<Scott1979> yes you are using local ip
<mister_roboto> unop:  of course it's routable on a local segment
<phaer> I encrypted my ubuntus home folder with encfs per ubuntu installer. Now i want to mount it with encfs command from my archlinux install. "encfs /mnt/.ecryptfs/phaer[.ecryptfs] /mnt/phaer" offers my to create a new container...
<anon_> anyone good with kismet here?
<unop> mister_roboto, my ISP has those addresses in the core of its network tho
<mister_roboto> unop:  otherwise tcp/ip wouldn't work :)
<unop> mister_roboto, not true
<Scott1979> go to my private chat pm
<Scott1979> in private
<jiraaya> i have debian 5.0 . kernel version is 2.6.26.1-686 . My netowrk card is not detected. output of lspci - 01:00.0 Realtek Semicondutor Co,, ltd Device 8119 (rev 10).
<anon_> anyone?
<m0se5> the answer was in ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<mister_roboto> unop: it's fine in the core, just not fine to route them over any public router
<unop> mister_roboto, that's a contradiction in itself :) but anyway, it's offtopic here
<anon_> anyone understand kismet at all?
<mister_roboto> unop: what's the contradiction?
<faileas> jiraaya: debian is not ubuntu. you'd want to try that
<mister_roboto> unop: if a public facing router is forwarding 192.168 addrs, it's broken
<faileas> mister_roboto: gah, the faster we move to IPV6, the better
<Tiders> Is it wrong to switch to root like one would in CentOS or Fedora instead of using sudo
<mister_roboto> unop: i would appreciate it if you tell where the contradiction is. i'm genuinely curious what you mean
<unop> mister_roboto, a router on the core of an ISP network is a public router
<ribot> hi
<roracle> hey there
<m0se5> Tiders, just use sudo -s instead of enabling the root account.
<mister_roboto> unop if your isp is forwarding 192.168 address traffic to anywhere outside its own private network, they have a serious problem
<unop> mister_roboto, this ISP uses private address ranges to support the routing infrastructure - but uses tunnelling/MPLS on top of that to forward IP
<Tiders> m0se5, Well I was using sudo -i usually
<roracle> i'm having a bit of trouble guys:  audio is not working at all on this fresh install of ubuntu.  it is a computer at my workplace and my boss really wants to get to know how to use it, but the lack of sound makes it unattractive.  where do i start and how do i go about fixing this issue?
<roracle> oh yeah, it's ubuntu 9.10, btw.  latest and greatest?
<roracle> 32 bit
<user6> yul
<roracle> i guess i really should put all that into one big question
<jan247> hi guys, what's the easiest way to tell if a port is open on some machine. i tend to use telnet HOST PORT but I don't really need to send anything
<mister_roboto> unop; these rules are pretty explicity in rfc 1918
<pure_hate> jan247: netstat -tap | grep "port number"
<pure_hate> To access this dialog, open the desktop System menu, select Preferences and click on Remote Desktop. When selected the following window will appear:
<roracle> Sound is not working in Ubuntu 9.10 32bit OR 64bit (neither worked).  I installed this on a computer at work (Dell Optiplex 330) and everything works beautifully except this one issue.
<pure_hate> oops
<Athar> roracle: if it's an option for you, you could try 9.04, as I heard from a few people that they had audio problems after switching to 9.10
<hanasaki> where is the default app for movie player set?
<ribot> my running windows dont show in taskbar, can i make them show up?
<jan247> pure_hate: looking for something that may connect to a remote machine
<roracle> Athar: is there a way to install 9.04 with Wubi?  Will I need an older version of Wubi?
<WireWulf> this distro still sucks
<unop> mister_roboto, sure, but ask yourself how its network converges when there's an upset in the routing domain - it has to forward routes contained within this private network (but only to routers in its domain). In anycase, it doesn't violate RFC1918 or upset any of its customers private networks by doing this.
<unop> anyway, offtopic nonsense
<Athar> roracle: I've never used Wubi, but I assume you'll need the 9.04 version
<m0se5> Tiders, ya, your right. that's even more the root user because it'll load up the environment variables of the root user if it can. sudo -s just executes the default shell as root. (/bin/bash maybe?) It's used for using sudo over and over without actually switching to the root user.
<mister_roboto> unop:  yes, yes,   i agree with all that. i thought the only point was PUBLIC routing. it's not entirely off topic considering the issues raised earlier. and i don't think we're actually disagreeing
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<m0se5> hanasaki, right click on a video and it's one of the tabs.
<m0se5> hanasaki, correction. right click on a video -> properties. and it's one of the tabs.
<sevol> anyone know how I would go about getting my vhost to work on lan?
<faileas> sevol: how about a hosts file?
<hanasaki> m0se5: all I have is a DVD in the player not a file
<sevol> faileas, uh i ahve one
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<sevol> 192.168.1.70:80 sex.ff for
<sevol> works on my ubuntu box
<sevol> but under my windows
<sevol> 192.168.1.70 works only
<sevol> not sex.ff ;[
<FloodBot1> sevol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas> add a hosts.txt entry in windows ;)
<sevol> kiddig me right?
<Nicekiwi9> sevol: have u setup ur hosts file in windows?
<faileas> nope
<e-i-k-e> hi
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, uhhhh i dunno, well windows 7 is my host ubuntu is my guest
<e-i-k-e> i there a way to change how nautilus displays the filesize?
<sevol> how would i do that?
<Nicekiwi9> so it'll be "192.168.1.70                 sex.ff"
<e-i-k-e> in the columns e.g. 6,9MB is not enough. I'd like to have e.g. 6,978MB
<Nicekiwi9> or other way round, never member which
<nikhil_> can someone give some clues as to how to troubleshoot an ubuntu crash - what log files to start at?
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, 192.168.1.70 is the ip on the ubuntu box
<sevol> where would i put the host file on the windows?
<Nicekiwi9> C:\ > windows > system32 > drivers > etc > hosts
<hanasaki> dvd will not play... it says something about libdvdcss libdvdcss2 however this is not in the repository.  where is it?
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, with quote?
<Nicekiwi9> theres a hosts file alreaddy there, depending on ur windows ersion of course
<sevol> quotes*
<Izinucs> !medibuntu | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Nicekiwi9> there should be an example in the hosts file on windows already
<m0se5> hanasaki, put the dvd in and an icon will show on the desktop, right click -> properties. open with tab.
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, ok give me a sec
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, oh yea you are right
<hanasaki> m0se5: thanks
<Nicekiwi9> the file wont hav an extestion, just open it with notepad and save it without th extention, depending on ur windows version u may need admin rights to edit that file
<hanasaki> Izinucs: thanks.. umm so ubuntu cannot play a DVD by default?
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, i just remember about taht yea there sohuld be an example
<hookah> I'm trying to connect to my windows7 tower via smbclient but it's giving me a NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL. Any ideas?
<Nicekiwi9> ^_^
<Izinucs> hanasaki: not one that has commercial content..
<LJR> hanasaki, it depends on the DVD, but generally no.
<m0se5> hanasaki, http://www.medibuntu.org/ or http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, yea i know, i remember trying to bypass a anti-virus back then on windows
<Izinucs> hanasaki: or one's that have DRM
<LJR> !dvd | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, n it required me to edit my host
<LJR> Izinucs, do not mention DRM. It makes me cry inside. =(
<jj_galvez> is there anyway to reduce mic echo with a webcam mic?
<Nicekiwi9> sevol: what u mean?
<Izinucs> LJR: like ebook readers.. sad
<arghh2d2> General question...i'm out of blank cd's and have only blank dvd's...is it possible to burn a cd iso on a blank dvd?
 * LJR cries
<gluonman> How can I modify the login window in 9.10?
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, nvm
<m0se5> jj_galvez, skype does that... or try headphones... move the speaker farther away from the mic?
<bullgard> "Most (but not all) programs/packages available with apt-get install will also be available from the Synaptic Package Manager." Which ones does Synaptic not provide?
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, thx u very much
<Izinucs> bullgard: sorry.. where'd you get that idea.. synaptic is complete and uses apt-get to install typically.. Add/Remove available in some release doesn't have a full list
<Nicekiwi9> sevol: no worries xD Movies time w00p w00p! xD
<m0se5> bullgard, apt-get and synaptic use the exact same repositories so the available software will be the same.
<hookah> trying to connect to my windows7 box via smbclient, but I'm getting "NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL"
<Athar> arghh2d2: don't take my word on it, but I think that should work without any problems.
<sevol> Nicekiwi9, any good movies you'd recommend?
<e-i-k-e> no idea regarding the accuracy for file sizes in nautilus?
<hookah> sevol !offtopic
<Nicekiwi9> sevol: Avatar, im going to see sherlock homes, looked pretty sweet. District 9 is good or Transformers =)
<hookah> !offtopic sevol
<bullgard> Izinucs, m0se5 http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<Nicekiwi9> hookah: spoilsport =)
<self> hookah: you may need to allow a port to be open in firewall or network settings.. since it is similar to vista in that manner
 * Nicekiwi9 wishes ubuntu was as easy to use and as error free as it claims...
<hookah> self, do I have to designate a port when I'm running the smbclient command? What ports do you use if any
<arghh2d2> Athar: ok, i'm holding you personally responsible if i waste this blank
<arghh2d2> Athar: I'm taking "your word on it"!
<gheddy_zarc> is there an app for logging crashes in ubuntu/debian, im using 9.10 and getting seemingly random periodic crashes , I have to reboot to start the machine
<dhs_> currently my "iptables -L" shows http://pastebin.com/m4cadd66b on my server (9.04), is this rule preventing me to access net on client PCs???
<self> hookah: no you normally do not have to
<bullgard> e-i-k-e: "[07:39]	<e-i-k-e>	no idea regarding the accuracy for file sizes in nautilus?" <- Please put here a more precise question so that people can help you.
<hookah> self, so what port do I open?
<self> hookah:  can you ping the ip of your win7 machine?
<hookah> self, yeah, ping works just fine
<sevol> anyone know how would go about resetting mysql root password?
<self> hookah
<self> hold on
<m0se5> bullgard, I see that but I disagree. To my knowledge, synaptic doesn't filter any packages.
<sevol> nvm
<self> hookah: what version of ubuntu are you using
<e-i-k-e> bullgard: as i wrote i want nautilus not to display 6,7 MB in the columns / the bottom pane but to display me 6,789 MB
<bullgard> m0se5: Thank you for commenting.
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with fixing my sound on 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 8600?  I don't have sound on YouTube videos, and changing volume on mpd/mpc has no effect.  I don't know whether I'm using Pulse or Alsa, or what that means, or which one I'm SUPPOSED to be using.
<e-i-k-e> bullgard: i will create a screenshot, one moment please
<ShazbotMcNasty> does gparted run in RAM?
<bullgard> e-i-k-e: Well, then your last message to the whole #ubuntu audience was incomplete.
<fumanchu182> With 9.10 has anyone had ATI video card issues.  I have DVI->HDMI connection and it reports it as a projector.  I cannot fix the underscan and find the HDTV support options from the driver.  Has this been seen before?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Because I need to reformat my flash drive, but gparted is ON the flash drive
<lstarnes> ShazbotMcNasty: of course it runs in ram
<ShazbotMcNasty> so if it was not in RAM, I don't believe that'd be possible
<m0se5> Tonren, Pulse
<lstarnes> ShazbotMcNasty: almot all applications do
<lstarnes> *almost
<hookah> Tonren, are you missing sound on all flash?
<ShazbotMcNasty> lstarnes, well I'd be running gparted live
<ShazbotMcNasty> from the usb...
<ShazbotMcNasty> lstarnes, I recognise your nick....
<lstarnes> ShazbotMcNasty: the application itself would run from ram
<faileas> ShazbotMcNasty: you could always partition from the installer
<constantine> I need to use my dual boot to delete a file in windows while in ubuntu - how can I do this?
<lstarnes> ShazbotMcNasty: there might be an option in gparted live's bootloader to copy the disk to ram first
<ShazbotMcNasty> nvm I'll just use a disk
<Tonren> hookah: No... I can play on Last.fm's player, and I think that's flash.
<LJR> constantine, chroot
<Tonren> m0se5: What exactly is the difference?  If I'm supposed to use pulse, why is alsa even installed?
<lstarnes> LJR: a chroot is overkill for that
<m0se5> Tonren, try sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<LJR> lstarnes, always use a cannon to shoot bunnies. That way you know they're dead.
<lstarnes> constantine: all you need to do is mount the windows partition then find the file and delete it
<lstarnes> LJR: chrooting into windows won't work well
<constantine> lstarnes how do you mount it?
<self> or you can use the filemanager to mount the drive and delete the file that wasy
<e-i-k-e> bullgard: sorry, i did not repeat the complete question because i thought that annoy other people here
<LJR> lstarnes, your suggestion is better. I'm just being kind of silly tonight.
<faileas> LJR: no such thing as overkill, only fire and  reload? ;p
<Tonren> m0se5: Trying that now... I doubt it will fix my mpd problems, though.
<e-i-k-e> bullgard: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2809935/screenshot_008.png here is the screenshot
<LJR> faileas, aim to maim is for wimps, after all.
<Tonren> m0se5: Did you mean "flashplugin-nonfree"?
<m0se5> constantine, ya, just install ntfs support. sudp apt-get install ntfs-3g
<lstarnes> !ntfs-3g | constantine
<ubottu> constantine: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<domo> is ntfs support still risky with linux? can it damage the ntfs volume at all?
<lstarnes> domo: it can still cause damage, but it works very well.  I've never had any issues with it
<e-i-k-e> bullgard: i would nautilus like to display the sizes in MB more accurate (e.g. 3 decimal places)
<self> domo:  it can only if you delete system files
<lstarnes> domo: just make sure that you use ntfs-3g instead of the drivers that are built into the kernel
<Athar> Isn't ntfs-3g installed by default on Ubuntu?
<m0se5> Tonren, that's a funny question because of how Linux is developed with everyone reinventing the wheel and screaming "do it my way or I'll fork." to each other... the sound in Linux is just starting to come around, I hope.
<FD_F> Hi i upgrade from 8.4 to 9.4 and after it to 9.10- when i clicking Ubuntu One & connect i get error: Error showing url (firfox 3.0 not such file or dirictory)
<lstarnes> Athar: I think so
<fumanchu182> Well I just installed to 9.10, ATI drivers seem just as useless as ever.  Has anyone had this issue: Your HDTV is seen as a projector and not as a actual LCD where you can do underscanning/overscanning fixes?
<constantine> lstarnes: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<constantine> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<self> FD_F: then install firefox
<lstarnes> constantine: sudo
<Tonren> m0se5: I'd love to know more about it, but I don't know where to start.  It feels stupid to blindly hammer on mpd.conf and restart alsa-utils/pulseaudio, but I don't know where I can go to figure out how everything fits together.
<bullgard> e-i-k-e: Yes. As far as I know this value is intentionally rounded in order to save place and you can only change it by re-compiling your Nautilus yourself.
<lstarnes> constantine: also, you can't have more than one package manager open at once
<pjcrazy> Hello, I am curious I loaded the iwlwifi driver modprobe iwlwifi but how do I get my wnic to use it now?
<m0se5> fumanchu182, you may want to use the proprietary ATI drivers.
<constantine> lstarnes: typed sudo and there was only one package manager open
<fumanchu182> m0se5: I did, I installed them from the ATI website.
<lstarnes> constantine: you need to close it before you can use apt-get
<lstarnes> constantine: apt-get counts as a package manager
<e-i-k-e> bullgard: okay. thanks... now i need somebody who recompiles nautilus for me ^^
<FD_F> self:  firefox installed..  i think 3.5 not the default broswer thats seems the problem : i tried sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<fumanchu182> Is there a different version of the flgrx driver than the one ATI provides m0se5 ?
<constantine> lstarnes: I'm using terminal only
<m0se5> fumanchu182, have a look at this then. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<lstarnes> oops.
<kbp> I have installed unrar and I have 3 file *.001 .002 .003, how to join them?
<m0se5> Tonren, Do you have any sound at all?
<fumanchu182> m0se5: Okay I will give it a try, I will uninstall the driver that I downloaded from ATI and give this a whirl, be back in a bit.
<shoeunited> Hey there, I'll be quick, is there any easy shortcut (commandline or otherwise) to install all the dev packages related to the packages you already have installed?  *-dev obviously wouldn't be best.
<Tonren> m0se5: Yeah.  The "ba-da-bump" sound plays when I try to quit Firefox, I got sound to play on last.fm, and I got sound to play on mpd... somehow.  It isn't working anymore.
<bullgard> e-i-k-e: If you pay him well, you will certainly find someone to do it. -- Ubuntu provides alternative programs which show the value more precisely.
<Athar> kbp: cat file.001 file.002 etc. > joinedfile.rar
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: I don't think you need to recompile nautilus to do what you are trying to do
<shoeunited> sweet
<faileas> shoeunited: you shoulsn't need dev packages unless you're gonna compile
<faileas> in which case.. i think apt has a dependacies function
<kbp> Athar: the files are abc.avi.001 abc.avi.002 etc.
<m0se5> Tonren, I could help you but I think the gurus over in ##linux would be way better then I.
<CodeTBone> !mount > CodeTBone
<ubottu> CodeTBone, please see my private message
<Tonren> m0se5: They won't eat me alive, will they?
<Athar> kbp: Yeah, just change the name
<shoeunited> faileas: Right, but I've got a friend who's heavy into wanting to learn all and he seems to want all the devs.  I figured I'd pop in here and see for him.
<hookah> what port is generally used for smb?
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: what is ur idea?
<faileas> shoeunited: he needs to install what he needs, when he needs it
<shoeunited> He's majoring in CS.
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: you're trying to get nautilus to display more digits in file sizes, right?
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: exactly
<Guest18066> getting error -22 no user name specified when trying to mount an nfs share any ideas????????
<m0se5> Tonren, They're great.
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: where exactly is it showing only partial sizes?
<Tonren> m0se5: Thanks!  I'll holler at them.
<kbp> Athar: it works! thank you
<self> you need to be root
<self> when mounting file systems
<HentaiWolf> unop still there?
<shoeunited> Well, thanks for trying faileas
<ribot> i have written an python app, which i want to put in the applications menu: how?
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2809935/screenshot_008.png
<lstarnes> ribot: write a .desktop file for it and put it in /usr/share/applications
<m0se5> shoeunited, when compiling code, the output of the ./configure usually tells you what dev's are needed on the case basis.
<lstarnes> ribot: or manually edit the menu entries
<lstarnes> ribot: you can do that through system > preferences > main menu
<gotsanity_> is there any quick command to see if composting is enabled?
<constantine> ubuntu keeps saying "unable to mount volume" is there another way to do this?
<lstarnes> constantine: how are you trying to mount it?
<moszer> hello everyone, im using karmic kaola, latest ubuntu, im trying to open one of the system as a root, usually with linux i just right click then i open as root, but i cant seems to open as a root with ubuntu, can anyone help me, im new
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: does it happen when using a different locale or language?
<ribot> lstarnes a .desktop file is named app.desktop, or only .desktop. and it is this file i put in /usr/share/applicaions ?
<lstarnes> ribot: no
<lstarnes> ribot: app-name.desktop
<lstarnes> ribot: yes, put it in /usr/share/applications/
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: never tried other languages than german
<misteralexander> Can I get help with Amarok here, or is there a special channel?
<moszer> how to open file as a root?
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: it might be a translation issue
<domo> if i would like to develop an application for ubuntu.. what's the most popular lang/toolset to use? python?
<constantine> lstarnes: through filesystem, then it says you can't mount it
<lstarnes> domo: c/c++ with gtk
<ubuntu> hello
<self> moszer: sudo 'filename'     no quoats
 * Church guesses that amarok issues are better asked in #kubuntu
<lstarnes> constantine: try logging out then back in
<lstarnes> self, moszer: that is not correct
<constantine> no change, it did this earlier too
<supremearyal> gotsanity_: ps -e | grep compiz
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: do u know a language where it is displayed more exactly?
<lstarnes> moszer: to open a file in a text editor, alt+f2 then enter gksudo gedit filename
<lstarnes> moszer: or just gksudo gedit
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: I haven't had that problem with the english versions
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: you might want to file a bug report
<macman_> hi all .. if i do a lame --decode *.mp3 *.wav .. will that change all mp3's to wave each song or will it do one mass change ?
<constantine> lstarnes: the ntfs-config tool asks for a mount point but I am not sure what to enter
<Khalon> Can you guys join #sea and help somebody with their configuration problems?
<ribot> lstarnes: the question then is what to write in this file..
<lstarnes> Khalon: we're busy enough with this channel
<lstarnes> ribot: read the existing desktop files for examples
<lstarnes> constantine: you need to make one first
<Khalon> !ops lstarnes Trolling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> constantine: try sudo mkdir /media/windows
<edbian> Khalon, He isn't trolling
<dt3k> how can I display my /var/log/syslog in a terminal in realtime?
<self> constantine: cd /media sudo mkdir windir
<faileas> dt3k: tail i think
<lstarnes> constantine: try sudo mkdir /media/windows
<lstarnes> constantine: then use that directory as the mount point
<self> constantine: use this as your mount point
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: do u know how to start nautilus in other languages or do i need to reinstall it?
<lstarnes> constantine: when you're done, use sudo umount /media/windows then sudo rmdir /media/windows (only do the last one if you want to delete the mount point)
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: it uses whicever language you were using when you logged in
<self> ya what lstarnes said
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: it sounds like you should at least file a bug report for your language's version of nautilus
<Church> lstames: out of curiosity, why use rmdir instead of rm -r?
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: okay, i will do so
<Guest18066> getting error -22 no user name specified when trying to mount an nfs share any ideas????????
<CodeTBone> Hey is it possible to mount my Karmic filesystem if im using a liveCD of Feisty (7.04)?
<edbian> Church, rmdir removes the file, rm -r removes the contents of the folder
<dt3k> faileas, like tail -v /var/log/syslog &
<dt3k> ?
<edbian> CodeTBone, ext3 or ext4 ?
<moszer> im trying to copy OSX fonts into it, can anyone teach me how?
<m0se5> macman_, you'll need to use --> for file in *.mp3; do; lame --decode $file; done;
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: what filesystem are you using in karmic?
<Church> edbian: well, it's done after umount anyway, so no contents?
<faileas> dt3k: prolly tail -f /var/log/syslog &
<reactor> guys if I mount new hdd as /home, will the system delete the contents of it or of folder with my username?
<CodeTBone> To be honest not sure, default, curiousity: How can I check?
<faileas> er
<faileas> no and
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: check your /etc/fstab in karmic
<m0se5> reactor, /home needs to be empty
<Church> reactor: if you mount on non empty directory, then subcontent of it will still be there, just hidden untill umount.
<ribot> lstarnes yet it doesnt show up in add/remove
<edbian> Church, That's right, but rm -r will leave the parent folder.  rmdir deletes the parent folder.   you can put stuff into the file while nothing is mounted in there but it is inaccessible while something is mounted in there.  (maybe you can't mount things in a non empty folder)
<lstarnes> ribot: that's because add/remove only handles some packages from the repositories
<reactor> Church, so need I backup to another hdd?
<constantine> lstarnes: so they're mounted. and they're empty - there is no data from windows there
<Tonren> m0se5: Natch... they told me to ask here.  ;-)
<Church> reactor: if you want to transfer that content to new hdd first mount it somewhere else, then move over to new filesystem, then mount it on /home
<edbian> reactor, Church  /home needs to be empty?  what?
<ribot> lstarnes: so where then will it appear after adding this file?
<CodeTBone> What should I be looking for?  fstab is all the mount points....its mounted at '/' like normal if thats what you nee
<lstarnes> ribot: in the menu somwehere
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: it should also tell you the filesystem types
<macman_> none of it worked
<fumanchu182> m0se5: The install on the wiki page worked just fine.  It is odd that installing it that way vs. the ATI/AMD way have two different results.  Thanks now and it looks proper.
<macman_> they are still mp3's
<ribot> lstarnes: will i need to update the menu somehow?
<CodeTBone> Oh my bad....ext4
<lstarnes> ribot: it should update automatically
<CodeTBone> Its so far over because of the UUID I missed it
<reactor> edbian, my files are already there but not whole home (without my settings)
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: 7.04 only goes up to ext3
<Church> edbian: i just told him that mounting new disk on folder will leave old content there, just hidden. not that mounting needs for folder to be empty
<m0se5> fumanchu182, cool?
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: you need at least 9.04 for ext4
<edbian> Church, Oh ok, gotcha
<plustax> guys
<plustax> my wireless doesnt work on my laptop. running 9.10
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: it might be possible to mount ext4 as ext3, but I don't know how safe that would be
<gotsanity_> I installed cairo-dock on my desktop and my laptop. My desktop loads the themes with transparency just fine (on a nvidia card) and the same theme on my laptop (with an ati card) isnt displaying the transparencies, any ideas?
<CodeTBone> K...not possible.  How bout mounting an external NTFS drive?
<LJR> plustax, card model?
<plustax> someone tried to help me get my vnc working by forcing the ports to 5910
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: it might be able to do that
<fumanchu182> m0se5: yeah just had to change one of the menu items to gksu, since gksu the amdxdg-su command could not be found, and even gksu is not working so i just sudo amdcccle from the terminal
<edbian> CodeTBone, That you should be able to do with the ntfs-3g module
<m0se5> fumanchu182, amd bought ati and I think they don't put very much time into linux driver development... just a guess.
<plustax> it was working 5 minutes ago, not its not. My other computer wireless works, but now that the guy changed it I cant get on wireless with this laptop
<plustax> ljr ^
<Church> ext4 can be mounted as ext3 if some of new ext4 features were not used.
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: however, if your ext4 partition uses extents, it can't be donw
<lstarnes> *done
<Athar> CodeTBone: just plug it in, in the standard configuration it'll automount the drive.
<fumanchu182> m0se5: bet they use linux to build their processors though, lawls...
<Church> i don't recall specifics, but prolly ext4 documentation covers that
<CodeTBone> Thats what I thought but I couldnt seem to get it to work becuase its just a LIveCD any changes are stored in volatile memory and just gets removed
<constantine> it said I should see the mount point on my desktop but I don't, its just in media/ - which has nothing in it
<constantine> media/windows is empty
<edbian> Athar, It's an old ubuntu live disc.  CodeTBone Just download the newer ubuntu iso and burn it
<lstarnes> constantine: /media/windows?
<m0se5> fumanchu182, I do lots of things for the lulz
<lstarnes> constantine: what command did you use for mounting?
<CodeTBone> edbian: Wont work in this situation, its a LiveCD that came with a book with preformatted software on it and I have to use it
<fumanchu182> m0se5: hehe, well i am back on ubunut after a long time, been in the OSX world, hopefully ubuntu is mature enough now that I can use it as a development tool, gotta love those lamp stacks.
<edbian> CodeTBone, oic :(
<prince> hello
<LJR> Hello!
<edbian> prince, Hi! :)
<constantine> I used  sudo mkdir /media/windows and then I went to the ntfs configuration tool and typed /media/windows - and then went to the folder.../media/windows and its empty
<m0se5> fumanchu182, I moved to Linux in 2001 and haven't looked back.
<CodeTBone> But when I plug in my external while on the CD nothing happens, adding an entry to fstab doesnt help either
<LJR> !hi | prince
<ubottu> prince: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2809935/screenshot_009.png from the english login
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: it's probably a bug with your language then
<fumanchu182> I have been on and off, I am on Windows 7 as my main only because I play way too much warcraft and crysis.  Can't get them to function quite right under wine on Hardy Heron.
<edbian> CodeTBone, fstab is read at boot or when you run the mount command pertaining to one of its entries  not continuously
<prince> wat's the difference between ordinary version and ultimate edition?
<edbian> prince, Of what... ?
<prince> in ubuntu
<macman_> guys the for commands didn't work
<CodeTBone> I know, so the problem I was saying is that fstab doesnt help because its a LiveCD its only volatile memory and is deleted when I reboot to try and mount again
<edbian> prince, ubuntu ultimate is a separate distro (based on ubuntu) but together by a less professional group than ubuntu
<edbian> CodeTBone, Is this regarding mounting ext4 ?
<m0se5> fumanchu182, I don't game at all but playonlinux, cygwin and steam all work apparently.
<prince> thank u.......
<CodeTBone> Yeah, or NTFS
<edbian> prince, Any other questions?
<edbian> CodeTBone, Do you know the name of the partition with NTFS on it?
<edbian> CodeTBone, If yes tell me it
<CodeTBone> Yeah
<edbian> CodeTBone, tell me it...
<prince> fumanchu182:wat version y r using/
<constantine> lstarnes: I used  sudo mkdir /media/windows and then I went to the ntfs configuration tool and typed /media/windows - and then went to the folder.../media/windows and its empty
<CodeTBone> One se
<d35iboy> Hi all
<CodeTBone> /dev/sdb1
<fumanchu182> prince: english? I am on 9.10 (Karmic) right now.
<edbian> CodeTBone, do you have a folder to mount it in?
<CodeTBone> Yeah
<prince> ebdian,i have a problem when shutting down?
<CodeTBone> /media/FreeAgent
<lstarnes> constantine: what /dev node is used by the windows partition?
<edbian> CodeTBone, "sudo mount /path/to/folder /dev/sdb1"
<edbian> CodeTBone, You might have to use "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /path/to/folder /devsdb1"
<CodeTBone> I can mount it fine in Karmic but I cant mount it on the LiveCD
<constantine> lstarnes: I don't know
<kinja-sheep> prince: Are you on Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<d35iboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350281/
<lstarnes> constantine: what partition is it on?
<d35iboy> please help
<edbian> CodeTBone, Does it give you any errors as to why?
<prince> ok prince i am in hurry i will continue within half an hour from another name as nandu20...........
<constantine> lstarnes: I don't know its been a long time
<CodeTBone> I believe there was one
<lstarnes> d35iboy: can you provide us with more details?
<CodeTBone> Im in karmic right now, if you give me a minute ill boot the cd real quick
<d35iboy> when I start ubuntu it comes
<edbian> CodeTBone, Do you remember what is was regarding?  I suspect that the ntfs-3g module wasn't loaded in which case you can try "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" and then the mount commands
<d35iboy> lstarnes: when I start ubuntu ..this comes http://paste.ubuntu.com/350281/
<lstarnes> constantine: once you find out, use sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXY /media/windows (X=disk (such as a or b), Y=partition number)
<prince> yeah i also got the same fault.i have posted a querry soon i will get reply........
<edbian> CodeTBone, I don't think you're going to be able to mount the ext4 partition
<lstarnes> d35iboy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<d35iboy> lstarnes: 9.10
<lstarnes> d35iboy: when did you start getting this error?
<CodeTBone> Right, but when I reboot all the volatile memory is cleared, so am I just gona have to rinse,wash,repeat each time I need it?
<CodeTBone> Im fine not mounting ext4
<d35iboy> installed ubuntu 15 days ago..
<edbian> CodeTBone, yeah you will have to run the commands everytime (including install ntfs-3g)
<d35iboy> it will fine..now its coming
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: there might be a way to save it to a disk
<edbian> lstarnes, Really?
<CodeTBone> Please enlighten me :P
<d35iboy> Lstarnes: just recently..it will working good
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: I recall some livecds having the ability to save settings to a flash drive
<Upside> I'm having a weird issue with livecd it hangs at the ISOLINUX screen
<CodeTBone> Right, I dont think that this was formatted to be able to save when it was created
<lstarnes> d35iboy: I'm not sure exactly how to fix it
<constantine> how do I find which partition is which in ubuntu?
<hanasaki> playing a dvd I am getting some music audio track however no voice audio... how ot get the voices?
<edbian> lstarnes, puppy linux does for sure.  I don't know if ubuntu has that capability yet though
<Upside> constantine type mount in the terminal
<edbian> constantine, "sudo fdisk -l"
<CodeTBone> I could be wrong, but thats my guess with a commercialised disc
<plustax> can anyone help me to get my wireless working on my laptop here? Im running ubuntu 9.10
<lstarnes> d35iboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 might have something useful
<d35iboy> thanks
<plustax> can anyone help me to get my wireless working on my laptop here? Im running ubuntu 9.10
<CodeTBone> Should I boot to the CD and just try right now and we can work it from there?
<plustax> whoops sorry thought I got disconnected
<Upside> what card do you have?
<plustax> well it was working a moment ago.
<plustax> but I did some port forwarding and I think I screwed something up
<plustax> think I could pm you sir?
<edbian> CodeTBone, yeah!  you can get on IRC on the live CD (assuming networking works)
<Upside> sure
<CodeTBone> It does, Ill be right back
<constantine> lstarnes: mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<edbian> constantine, It's already mounted :P ?
<constantine> it can't be, I'm in Ubuntu lol
<lstarnes> constantine: check the output of mount
<constantine> lstarnes: got it, but I'm not so good at reading gene sequences
<lstarnes> constantine: I didn't know ubuntu had DNA
<edbian> lstarnes, constantine, it's not sentient yet...
<edbian> lstarnes, constantine , I think that's planned for 10.10
<constantine> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<constantine> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<constantine> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<constantine> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<constantine> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<FloodBot1> constantine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<constantine> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<plustax> Upside check your pm's man!
<CodeTBone> Alright, on LiveCD now
<CodeTBone> Gona install ntfs-3g and try and mountit
<bdelin88> why am i getting ftp permission denied errors while trying to move files from my home directory to the www directory???  all files in www are a part of the same group as the user and also i have even temporarily chmod'd them to 775!!! what gives??
<bdelin88> "rename failed"
<jillsmitt> who knows can i use Nvidia cards on GA-MA69G-S3H motherboard? How to know?
<constantine> lol how do I post the mount info then?
<lstarnes> constantine: pastebin
<constantine> http://pastebin.com/m49f61829
<lstarnes> constantine: it doesn't appear to be mounted
<dinghy> what #channel is for programming?
<constantine> lstarnes: it shouldn't be
<lstarnes> dinghy: it depends on the language
<prince> can ay one help me to config my smartlink modem
<dinghy> true:D
<dinghy> python?
<goose> what's a good alternative sftp program, aside from Nautalis?
<edbian> CodeTBone, How's it going?
<lstarnes> dinghy: #python
<lstarnes> goose: the terminal-based sftp
<dinghy> have to be identified it says:P
<CodeTBone> Got an error: http://pastebin.com/m2b4d4efb
<lstarnes> dinghy: then you just need to identify to nickserv or register an account in nickserv
<goose> lstarnes: I scp/rsync won't work for me
<edbian> CodeTBone, whoa, strange error.  Try a different repo server... I don't know that' weird.
<bdelin88> why am i getting ftp permission denied errors while trying to move files from my home directory to the www directory???  all files in www are a part of the same group as the user and also i have even temporarily chmod'd them to 775!!! what gives??
<prince> i installed sl modem agrsm gppp wvdial yet my pci internal modem not recogniced but work fine in xp
<lstarnes> bdelin88: you might need to use sudo
<CodeTBone> Where can I change servers at?
<edbian> bdelin88, What are the permissions of www itself?
<CodeTBone> Or, where can I find a different server
<constantine> I had to force it
<edbian> CodeTBone, System -> admin -> software sources
<edbian> CodeTBone, It has a pretty robust list
<dinghy> thanks lstarnes
<bdelin88> lstarnes: i am on ftp
<bdelin88> edbian: well this might help to understand: /home/bryce/oldserver/www/folders-2-move bryce:www 775  --> /srv/www/ bryce:www 775....
<MTeck> !info weechat-curses
<ubottu> weechat-curses (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client - console client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.3-1 (karmic), package size 169 kB, installed size 532 kB
<CodeTBone> Pause, according to the monitor in the corner I have no network connection, yet Im in here obviously, could that be the problem?
<ubuntu_> I need help cause I was trying use my speakers to play a video but the sound is all muzzled and ONLY comes out from the right side of my laptop...
<constantine> should I unmount before I reboot back into windows?
<goose> what's a good alternative sftp program, aside from Nautalis which I can use RSA authentication with?
<bdelin88> edbian: i have no idea why i cannot move these files...
<bdelin88> edbian: do i need to create an admin group for my ftp user or something?
<edbian> bdelin88, I'm not really sure.  Try chmod 756 and let anybody read / write to that folder and see if it helps
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<constantine> ok got it
<constantine> thanks lstarnes
<constantine> got it
<bdelin88> EVEN WITH 777 IT STILL FAILS, WTF!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<edbian> bdelin88, Something'sup ha ha.  Try things with different folders / file to see if you can isolate something else
<CodeTBone> According to my network monitor I have no connection, could that be stopping any traffic from getting out?
<edbian> CodeTBone, I know that firefox will think you're in offline mode of that stupid little applet thinks you're offline.  It is possible
<vdubhack> does anyone happen to know where to look on a ISO to change its default setting of a specific IP address? I want to make it be DHCP and not set to a static IP
<CodeTBone> Im online fine with firefox though, went to pastebin, and on facebook right now
<edbian> CodeTBone, Then ignore the applet
<CodeTBone> K
<edbian> CodeTBone, The package manager found the server (even did the dns lookup) but said the file was missing (404 error) which is very odd.  I've never seen an incomplete repo.
<h4f> hey I have message from global. that I have to connect using irc.tddirc.net . should I change to that ?
<CodeTBone> aybe they cleared it because its 7.04, highly unlikely though, thats off the main Ubuntu server
<lstarnes> h4f: if it was sent here, ignore it
<edbian> CodeTBone, They probably don't maintain it (plus you have some weird version of the live CD right...)
<CodeTBone> Yeah it came with a book
<edbian> CodeTBone, did you try switching repo server?
<goose> when a GUI-SSH via Places > Connect to Server, how can I specify what RSA key to use, like the "-i" flag with ssh?
<CodeTBone> Yeah im tryin again now
<jtaji> CodeTBone: 7.04 is no longer supported
<CodeTBone> K, on another server 'ntfs-3g' isnt found
<jtaji> CodeTBone: did you just install this?
<potyl> Hi, I've just installed 9.10 64bits on a macbook 5,2 and I have sound problems
<potyl> where can I get help about it?
<CodeTBone> No this is off of a LiveCD that came with a book
<CodeTBone> I have 9.1 installed locally
<jtaji> CodeTBone: ok well that's why, no more repos for 7.04
<edbian> CodeTBone, *ouch* you're sol unless you can find a source code version of ntfs-3g and compile it by hand.
<CodeTBone> Bummer
<jtaji> how about downloading the latest livecd?
<edbian> CodeTBone, Sorry we couldn't get it working.  Are you taking a class on linux or something?
<CodeTBone> If by class you mean reading a book then yes
<CodeTBone> "Hacking: The Art of Exploitation"
<vdubhack> goose: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Use-RSA-Key-for-SSH-Authentication-38599.shtml   that will show you
<edbian> CodeTBone, and it comes with an outdated version of linux?  o god...
<CodeTBone> The book was published in 2008
<lstarnes> CodeTBone: that's outdated even for 2008
<edbian> CodeTBone, well 7.04 is from 2007
<edbian> hence the 7
<edbian> and this is 2010!
<edbian> the world of linux simply doesn't wait for publishers!
<CodeTBone> Yeah I see that
<tahta> I need some help. My printer (Canon IP1980 can't be installed to my Ubuntu.
<potyl> I also have a problem with my usb mouse: when I type in the keyboard the mouse is not responding, i need to wait a few seconds.
<edbian> CodeTBone, I suggest you just mess around with linux and use this channel, the forums, and the greater inter-tubes as your "book" that's what I (and most others do)
<potyl> seems to me that gnome confuses my mouse with the touch pad
<vdubhack> does anyone happen to know where to look on a ISO to change its default setting of a specific IP address? I want to make it be DHCP and not set to a static IP
<edbian> CodeTBone, linux is not learned in books
<CodeTBone> Its not linux, its more C programming
<Neroon> Hi there. Anyone got a clue about overscan on tv-out with nvidia? It only accepts 0 or 1.0
<edbian> CodeTBone, now that def is in a book.  hasn't changed much since the 80's
<CodeTBone> And indepth debugging and processor analyzing
<edbian> CodeTBone, What program does the book have that is on this ancient live CD ?
<CodeTBone> From the book
<tahta> help me please
<edbian> CodeTBone, It's soooo old! Are you sure it's a live CD and not a "live beta-max" or something?
<CodeTBone> "This CD contains all the source code in the book and provides a development and exploitation enviroment you can use to follow along with the examples and experiment along the way."
<CodeTBone> Lol
<edbian> CodeTBone, IC, that's pretty comprehensive
<vdubhack> CodeTBone: are you trying to learn about penetration testing?
<CodeTBone> I do have a beta-max, should we try mounting that next?
<edbian> ha ha
<bdelin88> for web servers, is it common or good practice to create some sort of admin group
<CodeTBone> Ive been really interested about learning what and how netsec pros do to protect info
<lstarnes> bdelin88: I think so
<vdubhack> CodeTBone: if you want to learn what and how the netsec pros do it you should check out things like the de-ice series or hackerdermia or pwnOS or even DVL and if your new to linux and want an easy attack platform use backtrack
<CodeTBone> Hmm...linkz ploz?
<vdubhack> CodeTBone: check out those sites where the disks come from and you will learn tons on both penetration testins and web app sec
<edbian> CodeTBone, Or just watch War Games.  Same thing pretty much.
<CodeTBone> Lol
<CodeTBone> Seen it.
<edbian> CodeTBone, I love movie hackers.  ok.... run command: hack FBI database..... double click on "OK"....
<CodeTBone> Lol yeah
<CodeTBone> And actually this book is really only one release of Ubuntu behind, came out in Jan of 08
<thermal_> anybody getting these Temperature above threshold errors on the cpu in karmic?
<edbian> CodeTBone, to be fair, it is working.  It just can't mount ntfs-3g partitions
<thermal_> all my sensors failed out in karmic so I don't even know where its getting this from
<CodeTBone> Yeah, which means all my data just gets screwed every time I reboot
<vdubhack> CodeTBone: here is one link to get you started remote-exploit.org
<edbian> CodeTBone, Anyway, time to go for me.  Good luck with Ubuntu! :)
<CodeTBone> Thanks man!
<thermal_> but this is kind of funny, its hitting 30-40 error messages a second to my kern.log file
<vdubhack> find the disks I mentioned and you will learn TONS AND TONS
<lysander89> hi guys i was mucking around with the clock on the top panel and changed it
<lysander89> i want to resync it with time servers but there is no option to
<lysander89> what can i do?
<thermal_> I've got a 1.3 gb kern.log file from about 3 days
<CodeTBone> So, would you advise me to return this book(and get my $50 back), and find a newer publication of the same thing?
<XStatik> How do i get flash installed on ubuntu, is it in the apt-get repo
<lysander89> XStatik: install ubuntu restricted extras
<lstarnes> XStatik: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<XStatik> lstarnes, that didnt work for some reason
<vdubhack> CodeTBone: I came in late to what you asked so I am not sure the book your talking of
<lstarnes> XStatik: also, you might want to use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CodeTBone> Hacking: The Art of Exploitation, By Jon Erickson (1/08)
<vdubhack> which volume
<lysander89> is there a terminal command i can use to resync my clock with a timeserver?
<vdubhack> doh nm
<potyl> my usb mouse is being disabled after each keystroke while the touchpad not.
<vdubhack> CodeTBone: send me a pm and I will hook you up with some links
<lstarnes> !ntp | lysander89
<ubottu> lysander89: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<lysander89> coool
<lysander89> btw the gui option is not available for me, thats why i was asking around
<domo> why is conyers trying to send me rm -rf /
<domo> what a fuckin DOUCHE
<lysander89> for so called lulz
<lstarnes> domo: please don't post that to the channel
<Some_Person> stupid DCC spammers
<ColdFyre> yeah
<petsounds> oh my god :(
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<snail> well that was interesting
<b0w> yeah what was that file
<snail> no idea i didn't download it
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<e-i-k-e> how do i set the amount of virtual desktops i want gnome to enable?
<b0w> me neither
<b0w> i guess i will live with the doubt
<lstarnes> e-i-k-e: right-click on the workspace switcher applet and select preferences
<b0w> hehe :P
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<e-i-k-e> lstarnes: great. thx
<parkerlreed> Hey
<vdubhack> does anyone happen to know where to look on a ISO to change its default setting of a specific IP address? I want to make it be DHCP and not set to a static IP
<XStatik> I installed flash for firefox in ubuntu but the videos arent loading still
<chilli0> Hi, I installed mplayer and a few other things so i could use mplayer and sites just said install this and that so i did it. But now my hdmi sound doesnt work
<parkerlreed> Has anyone had luck getting an iogear gbu421 bluetooth adapter working? I've read online and people say it works in 9.10 instantly, but mine is not recognized. Any help?
<vdubhack> try restarting your bluetooth adapter inside ubuntu
<parkerlreed> Tried that. It said there was no device.
<vdubhack> hmm not sure
<NeT_DeMoN> !language domo
<NeT_DeMoN> !language > domo
<ubottu> domo, please see my private message
<Fog> does ubuntu have tetris?
<Fog> nm gnometris
<lstarnes> Fog: there are some tetris clones
<domo> NeT_DeMoN: i was already told
<domo> Please see my private message
<NeT_DeMoN> k...
<parkerlreed> I tried hciconfig hci0 reset but it didn't work.
<Polterge|st> hmm wonder who was trying to do the dcc
<vdubhack> was just going to say that parker
<dibblego> can anyone assist with this issue please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8596054
<Polterge|st> so basically someone was attempting to hack me or exploit me using a dcc flood earlier in here
<parkerlreed> It has a Broadcom 2046 chipset
<Polterge|st> Caitlyn
<Polterge|st> or whoever that was
<FloodBot4> Polterge|st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polterge|st> Efrain
<w3asal> j #videolan
<Polterge|st> well whatever but I'm calling it what it is
<Polterge|st> I do not even use Ubuntu on this system. I use it on the other computer and know a bit about it but whoever was trying the dcc thing is sadly mistaken
<vdubhack> does anyone happen to know where to look on a ISO to change its default setting of a specific IP address? I want to make it be DHCP and not set to a static IP
<Real_Ubot> Will it slow down my Internet using a home server as a proxy server for my laptop?
<User010> Hi at all, my Ubuntu doesn't listen to inputs sometimes and i have to force the shutdown to restart the system. Please help me.
<RSMITH16384> real, yes and no
<vdubhack> Real_Ubot: I would say its dependant on how you set it up and your IP tables :D
<Polterge|st> anyway I got what I wanted earlier so thanks for the helo
<Polterge|st> help*
<Polterge|st> I'm out
<RSMITH16384> slower for new connections, faster for cached ones
<User010> Who helps me? :(
<freeride> hello, I've just had a request by pidgin: sudo rm -rf/  What does it mean? Something like in windows format c: ???
<lstarnes> freeride: do not do it!
<lstarnes> freeride: it deletes everything
<vdubhack> yeah dont do it
<freeride> lstarnes I know, but who could do this?
<lstarnes> freeride: someone who's trying to get a cheap laugh
<freeride> :D
<RSMITH16384> user what do you mean it doesnt listen to inputs?
<freeride> lstarnes but still if press Accept, i will need to enter sudo password?
<RSMITH16384> you cant type? you cant shut down, be specific
<lstarnes> freeride: only if it asks
<lstarnes> freeride: I would recommend ignoring the request
<freeride> lstarnes , i understand but why does pidgin launch bash scripts?
<lstarnes> freeride: it doesn't
<freeride> lstarnes so how could this request delete my files?
<kinja-sheep> freeride: Take a screenshot! I think it just sent you a text message. That's all.
<Fog> how come 'rythmbox' doesnt show up in apt-get?
<yuanyelele> Hi! Is there a free version of mplayer for Ubuntu?
<freeride> kinja-sheep I closed it
<lstarnes> freeride: was it a file transfer request?
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: yes
<User010> RSMITH16384: I would say this: the system appears blocked because i press some keystrokes and click on buttons but it doesn't respond to these inputs. When i pass the pointer over buttons they get the focus but the click on them don't take any effect.
<freeride> lstarnes no, it wasn't, just text message
<yuanyelele> lstarnes: Where can I find it?
<RSMITH16384> is this a live cd or an installed system?
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: look for it in the package manager
<User010> I have Ubuntu Jaunty installed on my notebook
<freeride> lstarnes in fact there were 25 requests from different users
<RSMITH16384> was it ever working before?
<lstarnes> freeride: just ignore them
<parkerlreed> Anybody had luck with iogear gbu421?
<RSMITH16384> or this is right after install?
<DexterLB> there's an autocomplete problem in karmic, anyone else experienced it?
<freeride> lstarnes yeah, thanks
<vdubhack> anyone know where the file location is for setting a static IP on a livecd slax based?
<yuanyelele> lstarnes: that one is in multiverse, I want a free version.
<lstarnes> freeride: if they're file transfer requests, it's probably an attempt to trigger a somewhat uncommon bug
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: uhh
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: free as in price?
<Fog> does ubuntu have anything as good as winscp?
<parkerlreed> 9.10
<Fog> as far as a graphical sftp client
<yuanyelele> lstarnes: in freedom
<kinja-sheep> Fog: Filezilla?
<kinja-sheep> Fog: Even Nautilus can do it -- Check it under Connect To Server.
<parkerlreed> Fog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47350
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: I think it is free as in freedom, but there might be some code in it for patented codecs
<freeride> lstarnes but text request could do nothing?
<lstarnes> freeride: no
<lstarnes> freeride: only if you copy them into a terminal
<freeride> ok
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: in which case you can download the source code and edit out the bad parts
<freeride> lstarnes well, sure
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: it is licensed under the GPL
<yuanyelele> lstarnes: I think ubuntu should make a free version because mplayer if so popular.
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: it is free
<parkerlreed> vlc
<RSMITH16384> vdub are you going to build a new livecd?
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: but it is included in multiverse due to the codecs that it uses being patented
<freeride> how to change root password?
<yuanyelele> lstarnes: I mean put the patented codecs in a separate package
<Sqeatz> does anybody know why youtube will only let me watch partnered videos?
<kinja-sheep> !noroot | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: I would recommend asking the MOTUs about that
<nisstyre65> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> yuanyelele: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<MoralExpl> there is however, the sudo su
<yuanyelele> lstarnes: Like gstreamer, -bad, -ugly, something like that.
<MoralExpl> !sudo su
<lstarnes> MoralExpl: sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<MoralExpl> why is that
<freeride>  kinja-sheep why not? Still thanks
<lstarnes> MoralExpl: because it only launches sudo and the shell
<lstarnes> MoralExpl: sudo su launches su too
<freeride> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MoralExpl> gotcha
<User010> Exactly, this behavior becomes up after i had upgraded Firefox to Shiretoko. Before I had not problems and I haven't installed other applications. I've just installed the updates that the synaptic update system advice.
<User010> *the synaptic update system suggests
<User010> Obviously this behavior appears when I'm using Shiretoko...
<freeride> !wmf
<freeride> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<RSMITH16384> so toss it
<Real_Ubot> vdubhack: Hm, I thought of using like ssh -D 9999 user@home-server ant the just change settings in Firefox. How would that affect the Internet speed on my laptop?
<Real_Ubot> vdubhack: Than use the original server settings for Ubuntu Server.
<Real_Ubot> *Then
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm going to make a storage partition on this hard drive, should I make it exFAT, or NTFS?
<ShazbotMcNasty> it has to be one of the two...
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've never used exFAT
<ShazbotMcNasty> and have no idea if it's any good
<kinja-sheep> ShazbotMcNasty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<lstarnes> ShazbotMcNasty: I would probably go with ntfs
<vdubhack> Real_Ubot: I wouldnt think very much but if you setup your own IP table your as fast as you can get as you setup it up to route for your situation.
<crash2108> Does anyone have a reccomened GPS application?
<vdubhack> to do what crash
<crash2108> Have GPS on my Nokia Booklet 3G.
<vdubhack> ahh sorry no dont have any recomendations then
<crash2108> Trying to install http://roadmap.sourceforge.net/  Stupid errors upon compiling.
<kinja-sheep> crash2108: Perhaps "apt-cache search gps" ?
<akos_> Hello! I am trying to get serial port forwarding work for virtualbox on an Ubuntu9.10 host and Windows XP guest. Can anyone help me through it? I tried configuring it (Host device, /dev/ttyUSB0), but it's not working..
<akos_> When configured for passing it through a pipe its working though, so it's an ubuntu issue
<sandhya> Hi, copying files from my hard drive to my thumb drive is really slow. When I'm doing so, the entire laptop becomes quite unresponsive
<floppyears> hi guys, I have an old version of git installed in /usr/loca/bin, how can I remove that?
<sandhya> any idea why this is happening?
<sandhya> floppyears: using the package manager?
<RSMITH16384> writes to flash drives are usually slow
<vdubhack> anyone know where the file location is for setting a static IP on a livecd slax based?
<floppyears> sandhya: I have two versions of git installed: one from source (trying to remove) and another one from a deb
<ranjan> hello,i have nvidia gforce 7300/7200 gs graphics card and currently using ubuntu 8.04.i have tried to enable compiz fusion but failed.please tell me how to do that
<parkerlreed> Got bluetooth working
<sandhya> floppyears: if you installed from source using make install, you can uninstall using make uninstall
<parkerlreed> My adapter had to be turned on in Windows foirst.
<floppyears> sandhya: I tried: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<parkerlreed> first
<freeride> how to get video adapter info?
<sandhya> floppyears: you'll have to wait for somebody more knowledgeable, I'm afraid
<sandhya> there's a #git as well, fyi
<floppyears> sandhya: no problem. Thanks for trying though :)
<sandhya> :)
<floppyears> thx
<vdubhack> floppy compile a make file :D
<freeride> how to get hardware info?
<paulus68> I have problems with my samba my guess is thats related with my iptables what do I need to adapt to make it work this is my iptable script  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m67859ac9
<paulus68> there is not a lot going on here
<Allstars1aus> I'm not using ubuntu at the moment..hehe
<Allstars1aus> I have Ubuntu Studio 9.10 but the permissions really annoy me.
<Cutiyar>  i want to install ubuntu 9.10 but i have windows yet , how to install ubuntu without lossing my hards?
<RSMITH16384> paul, what is the problem
<opticon> wubi
<Allstars1aus> Cutiya, ubuntu installer will make a new partition for ubuntu next to windows.
<kinja-sheep> Cutiyar: If you want to play around with Ubuntu for experiments, use Wubi. If you intend to use it everyday, dual-boot.
<Cutiyar> i need to install ubuntu completely without windows
<Cutiyar> i dont want windows anymore
<Allstars1aus> Cutiya, wipe your hard drive..install unbuntu from live CD!
<RSMITH16384> cut, boot with cd
<RSMITH16384> install option
<RSMITH16384> next next next
<RSMITH16384> and your on your way
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: well I can't get my samba shared on my windows
<Allstars1aus> better download ubuntu * before * you wipe the drive!
<Cutiyar> <Allstars1aus>  what to do with hards?
<CodeTBone> You dont need to format it
<asina12> Hi, Can someone plz explain to me what this partial command means? "sudo -u www-data"
<Allstars1aus> Cutiya, i use the ultimate boot cd to erase the drive.
<CodeTBone> When you install from the LiveCD it will format it for you if you select use entire hard drive
<RSMITH16384> explain your network
<Guest362> where can you ask facebook questions?
<kinja-sheep> asina12: Looks like it'll run as a user "www-data"
<crash2108> This is stupid.
<Guest362> why do I have to identify for my name? that never used to be the case!
<Cutiyar> i want to install ubuntu in one hard and dont loss my another hards
<RSMITH16384> cut if your not familiar with scsi device ids just unhook them while you install
<kinja-sheep> Guest362: Use a non-registered nickname.
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: isp=>router(192.168.0.1)=> eth0(192.168.0.122)server with samba dhcp bind iptables eth1(192.168.3.22) => switch wifi laptop ubuntu wifi desktop vista
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: iptable script http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m67859ac9
<RSMITH16384> do you have connectivity between 3.0 and 0.0?
<crash2108> Why ca't I adjust the screen brightness on battery, but I can when plugged in?
<asina12> kinja-sheep: Thanks kinja...I thought it was another option for -u
<RSMITH16384> ping both ways?
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: that is working correctly
<kinja-sheep> asina12: In the future, you can always look up "sudo --help" for quick glance or a detailed manual "man sudo"
<RSMITH16384> all devices in same workgroup?
<petsounds> !register > Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman, please see my private message
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: yes they are
<RSMITH16384> is samba working on one net but not the other or entirley not working?
<Vinceman> petsounds how do you set XChat to automatically log you on with a certain name?
<Vinceman> petsounds never mind I see it
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: samba is working however my guess is that's iptable related
<Vinceman> is it important to keep the same name for a long while?
<RSMITH16384> works on 0.3 but not 0.0?
<petsounds> Vinceman, ok and don't forget to set your nikserv password, so you don't have to identify everytime you log in.
<RSMITH16384> or vice versa?
<Kismet> hey .. happy new year
<petsounds> Vinceman, yes it's important. your nickname is your identitiy.
<Kismet> dose anyone have a clue why banshee is going up to 100% cpu during skipping tracks
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: the 0.0 is external towards my ISP and I would like it to work on the 0.3
<Kismet> ???
<Kismet> dose anyone have a clue why banshee is going up to 100% cpu for 10 sec while skipping tracks
<RSMITH16384> whay have the 0.0 net at all?
<RSMITH16384> what else is in there?
<paulus68> RSMITH16384: on the 0.0 nothing I just need to access it from the 3.0 range
<RSMITH16384> seems like un unnessasary layer of complexity
<crash2108> Anyone know about that brightness issue?
<RSMITH16384> not knowing whats wrong with your ip tables i can only recommend starting from scratch http://www.fwbuilder.org/
<bullgard> When performing certain operations, Evolution 2.28.1 show in its status line temporarily the message: "Generating message list(....)" What is a "message list" in Evolution?
<erkan^> Do someone know where can I download a driver for "Intel GMA 4500MHD" by Ubuntu 9.10 version? :S
<teage> how do i uninstall gyachi completely.
<tahta> where can I get Canon IP1980 driver for my Ubuntu?
<teage> what is the difference between gyachi and gyachE
<CodeTBone> Hey running off an old LiveCD extracting some source code, have mounted external HD but its currently a read only filesystem, how can I change that?
<ae86-drifter> you would have to enable write permission..............
<CodeTBone> I know.... sudo chmod 777 doesnt work neither does chown
<usr13> !printing | tahta
<ubottu> tahta: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ae86-drifter> CodeTBone, un mount it then remount with the -o rw option
<ae86-drifter> it may be mounted read only
<tahta> what's cups? I'm a newbies
<fractalis> I noticed that Karmic does not include r600_dri.so in the mesa package, does anyone know if this will change in Lucid?
<RSMITH16384> google cups wiki
<RSMITH16384> i recommend a network printer if your just starting out
<CodeTBone> 'sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1'?
<RSMITH16384> network print servers are >$20 nowadays
<RSMITH16384> if its multifunction you can get a dlink print server that will do scanning too
<RSMITH16384> but itll cost ya 60
<CodeTBone> Cant find /dev/sdb1 in fstab or mtab
<usr13> paulus68: What are you working on now?
<deviad> Hello, I'm trying to install from a ppa repository the new version of nvidia 195 drivers.
<Lym> Hi I haven't gotten any updates in a while and that makes me feel like theres something wrong because I at least normally have an update from the google chrome development releases
<deviad> When I use the hardware drivers tool within ubuntu to install that in the end I get: "System error Install archive failed"
<RSMITH16384> i have not gotten updates myself for about 3 weeks
<deviad> how do I check what the error is exactly so I can report you that?
<petsounds> Lym, g chrome beta?
<iceroot> Lym: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<Some_Person> anyone here have any experience running a repository?
<RSMITH16384> some that would be very handy
<Lym> I guess maybe there just haven't been any updates
<Lym> well thats interesting
<paulus68> usr13: I am working on samba now I can't get it to work my guess is that's iptable related but can't see it   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m67859ac9
<bullgard> When performing certain operations, Evolution 2.28.1 show in its status line temporarily the message: "Generating message list(....)" What is a "message list" in Evolution?
<wigglestix>  
<usr13> paulus68: These iptables rules are implemented on the samba server?
<RSMITH16384> i have a os with a dead repo and am a bit screwed as far as adding software now
<deviad> Can anyone help me?
<paulus68> usr13: yes it's the same box
<RSMITH16384> wish id downloaded all the packages when i could have
<usr13> paulus68: Is this box also gateway to internet for your LAN?
<paulus68> usr13: yes it is
<usr13> paulus68: What else does this box do? (What other servers are you running on it?)
<paulus68> usr13: it runs with dhcp, bind, sshd-server, lamp and samba
<usr13> paulus68: So it is a firewall/router/dns server and a samba server and webserver too?
<paulus68> usr13: correct
<RSMITH16384> paul maybee this would work?.. iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.3.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT
<usr13> paulus68: You need to split this up, use the kiss principle, ok?  First off, a router is a router  OK?
<usr13> paulus68: Would you like to follow me to a private channel?
<paulus68> usr13: I have only 1 machine so that  ok
<usr13> paulus68: What country do you live in?
<usr13> paulus68: USA?
<a-linux-geek> sup in here to night
<paulus68> usr13: answered you in private channel
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<deviad> I'm having a couple of problems:
<deviad> http://pastebin.com/mdad449d
<RSMITH16384> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<RSMITH16384> cool
<deviad> When I try to run apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-185 it says it cannot be found...
<RSMITH16384> making a bot net?
<deviad> if I run dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia, it's there
<deviad> can anyone pls help me?
<Flannel> deviad: What's the output line that you get?
<deviad> Flannel, where?
<RSMITH16384> can apt-get remove things not installed with apt-get?
<om26er> deviad, that doesn't mean the driver is installed
<BlouBlou> deviad: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-185
<Flannel> deviad: with your grep of dpkg -l
<om26er> or sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-* is you dont know which driver is installed iguess?
<deviad> Package nvidia-glx-185 is not installed, so not removed
<Flannel> RSMITH16384: You can use any apt/dpkg frontend to remove anything installed with an apt/dpkg frontend
<MorphyNOR> deviad: got x running? gnome
<fractalis> r600_dri.so does not seem to be included in the libgl1-mesa-dri package in Karmic. Will ATI r600 be supported in Lucid?
<BlouBlou> deviad: Have you tried removing with synaptic? just search nvidia-glx and see wich drivers have you got installed
<deviad> Yes, I'm using gnome with x
<RSMITH16384> what if it were compiled and installed manually?
<Flannel> fractalis: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<MorphyNOR> deviad: use synaptic
<fractalis> Flannel: Thanks, sorry about that.
<Flannel> RSMITH16384: No, apt doesn't know anything about those files
<RSMITH16384> devi how did it get installed?
<erkan^> Hello
<voidmage> Anybody else have a nvidia GT240 and know how to fix the random hard lockups where i have to hit the reset button?
<om26er> voidmage, using karmic?
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I plan to upgrade my pc which include my motherboard and processor.Can I retain back my installed ubuntu 8.04 ? I completely change the motherboard with different chipset and different 4 core processor.Will I need to reinstall the whole ubuntu again ? I am using 8.04
<voidmage> om26er: using karmic and the nvidia-195 driver from the nvidia-vdpau ppa
<erkan^> Can someone help me: Where can I download a driver for Ubuntu: "Intel GMA 4500MHD" ?
<ubuntunewbie> What step I should make or setting on ubuntu before changing ? It's amd boardto amd
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you
<erkan^> ?
<om26er> ubuntunewbie, worked for me after two reboots..
<ubuntunewbie> om26er: I just worry it'd be like window need to reformat the whole os
<BlouBlou> ubuntunewbie: Ubuntu 8.04 is LTS, so you'll be able to update to 10.04 LTS
<ubuntunewbie> BlouBlou: really ?
<BlouBlou> ubuntunewbie: You can update from LTS to another LTS directly
<ubuntunewbie> BlouBlou: but it's not about updates , it's about hardware change chipset change
<BlouBlou> ubuntunewbie: oh, I missreaded
<ubuntunewbie> BlouBlou: So will be waitinf for 10.4
<ubuntunewbie> BlouBlou: :-)
<deviad> Flannel, I tried with Synaptics as it was suggested but I'm not able to get a rid of nvidia-glx-185
<RSMITH16384> it seems at some point there would need to be some driver doenloaded/installed
<om26er> erkan^, have you searched ubuntuforums.org ?
<deviad> if I run dpkg -l it's there, for apt-get remove --purge is not there
<deviad> it is not*
<erkan^> ok i go see
<Flannel> deviad: What's the output to: `dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx-185` (one line, so just paste in channel)
<deviad> rc  nvidia-glx-185                       185.18.36-0ubuntu10~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa4             NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<om26er> erkan^, you can try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=4500mhd
<teage> Hi, i have solved my previous problem but in the process have removed my network indicate from the panel.
<kylecarey> how do you delete a file through console?
<teage> how do i get it back?
<MorphyNOR> kylecarey: rm
<ubuntunewbie> So anyone upgrade their pc without formatting ubuntu ?
<Reid> I have 3 harddrives in my system, but Ubuntu isn't seeing my largest (500gb) drive.
<Flannel> deviad: the rc at the front of that means that it's removed, and that the config files are still there (meaning you didn't purge it when you removed it).  So yes, it's uninstalled.
<voidmage> om26er: have any ideas about my GT240?
<deviad> how do I purge those files?
<om26er> voidmage, lemme search
<om26er> voidmage, can this somehow be related with your PSU ?
<iceroot> is there a way to splitt the screen on TTY1? so i can for e.g. irssi and something else on one screen and can tab between them?
<iceroot> deviad: apt-get purge packagename  for removing conf-files. if you use "remove" its not removing conf-files
<voidmage> om26er: i doubt it, my PSU meets the requirements for my card. the only thread i could find was on nvnews about this, but most of them haven't tried the 195 drivers.
<voidmage> i get this line in my xorg.log when it crashes: (WW) Jan 02 00:00:45 NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x00007184, 0x00007198)
<puremichael> hi - can someone tell me whats wrong if i get a really high cpu load while moving windows / watching youtube? i've tried both default ati drivers and the binary ones
<iceroot> puremichael: compiz?
<om26er> voidmage, older driver did work fine?
<puremichael> iceroot, compiz is not activated
<voidmage> om26er: older driver doesn't support this card
<RSMITH16384> pure what cpu?
<om26er> puremichael, can you give your system specs?
<voidmage> om26er: officially, at least
<MorphyNOR> deviad: did it work?
<deviad> http://pastebin.com/m3cdb0c1d
<deviad> this is the output, there are some directories that it can't remove
<puremichael> xp3800+, ati2600, 6gb ram, amd690g chipset
<crankharder> i installed mysql and there's only one user, debian sys maint -- there's no root user, so the only way I can log in is with --skip-grant-tables, but then I can't add the root user because of that option, what to do?
<om26er> well well
<MorphyNOR> deviad: I suggest you remove them manually then retry the method described above
<om26er> puremichael, 64-bit ubuntu?
<RSMITH16384> rules out my atom theory :)
<puremichael> yep
<Flannel> crankharder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Set%20mysql%20root%20password  Set up a root user
<MorphyNOR> deviad: I also suggest you back them up first of course
<MorphyNOR> JIC...
<vadi01> guys am trying o add this ppa to my software sources list http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.2/
<digit11> hi
<crankharder> Flannel: read my question, there's no root user to set a password for, just the debian sys maint user
<om26er> vadi01, you can download the .deb file
<vadi01> i cant find apt sources.list entries for it
<digit11> i want to know how do i enable desktop effects in kde
<om26er> digilink_, #kubuntu
<digit11> i have ati mobiltiy radeon 4650hd
<iceroot> crankharder: fresh installation of mysql (from the repos) on ubuntu?
<crankharder> iceroot: yes
<puremichael> om26er, with compiz the window moving is fine... but thet i get these terrible lags while minimizing/maximizing windows
<iceroot> crankharder: so you get accesses denied for user root using password no if typing "mysql -u root"?
<puremichael> youtube takes also 100% of one core
<crankharder> yep
<Flannel> crankharder: Which version of Ubuntu?
<iceroot> crankharder: you are doing that on localhost? (not an ip-adress)
<crankharder> there's only one record in the mysql.User table
<crankharder> 9.10 server
<crankharder> yep, localhost now
 * om26er thinks latest kernel might support i7 better?
<digit11> how do i enable desktop effects on kde.  i have ati radeon 46650hd
<crankharder> just removed it, reinstalled it, it promoted for a root password that doesn't work
<Reid> how do I find which HDD of mine isn't mounted..? I tried sudo mount /dev/sdb1 but this mounts my media drive, i need to access my old drive I just connected...
<iceroot> crankharder: what password?
<iceroot> crankharder: special chars?
<iceroot> Reid: mount
<crankharder> nothing complicated, letters and Es
<crankharder> #s
<iceroot> Reid: ah sorry "isnt"   use sudo fdisk -l
<kylecarey> how do you delete a folder in console?
<om26er> can i somehow install ubuntu on btrfs?
<Reid> iceroot: -L or -1
<iceroot> kylecarey: rm -rf foldername
<iceroot> Reid: small L
<iceroot> om26er: if the kernel supports it, yes
<Reid> iceroot: great, it's not showing up, I'm only seeing two drives.. I have 3.
<TheMustard> does that mean the old drive is dead?
<phani> hi. I have hardy 8.04 installed on my machine. i had vmplayer2.5 version so I want to remove and install vmplayer 3 for that. But i don't have luck and getting many errors. Could you please give me some suggestions.
<froes> hi my windows partition is always getting mounted on /media/03242384fsd78f6sd7 but can i make it mount always like /media/disk ????
<iceroot> crankharder: but you said there is no user root, how to set a password then?
<om26er> puremichael, you might want to try the latest kernel?
<phani> Here is the log of the error message : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4c215663
<Reid> Froes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Manually Mount
<phani> could someone give me any suggestions
<Reid> pretty easy stuff, I'm looking at it right now.
<Some_Person> froes: edit /etc/fstab
<iceroot> phani: did you delete something by hand before using apt-get remove?
<phani> iceroot:Nope
<phani> what ever i did i have pasted in the logs
<froes> Some_Person, it had something before under properties that you could put it, i didnt want to change fstabs
<phani> iceroot:not sure what's wrong and why it's not uninstalling
<bullgard> When performing certain operations, Evolution 2.28.1 shows in its status line temporarily the message: "Generating message list(....)" What is a "message list" in Evolution?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<iceroot> phani: how you installed vmare2.5? using apt-get install? or dpkg on a local deb?
<phani> using apt-get install
<digit11> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<digit11> !speak
<iceroot> phani: hm i cant imaging that a preremove or postremove script in hardy is broken
<iceroot> phani: was vmware 2.5 usable?
<TheOnlyJoey> Good day
<phani> it was usable till yesterday. After i tried installing vmplayer 3 it's not working any more.
<TheOnlyJoey> Just a question, i am making a livecd with reconstructor and want to have a script run on first install, is there a easy way for dong that?
<akos_> Hi! How can I debug an USB->Serial converter problem? I would like to see some debug messages on opening / closing / sending, receiveing/ changing settings of the port (/dev/ttyUSB0)
<phani> iceroot:here is the command i used for installing sudo apt-get install vmware-player-2.5
<iceroot> !info vmware-player-2.5 hardy
<phani> how to get info ?
<ubottu> Package vmware-player-2.5 does not exist in hardy
<iceroot> phani: what repo?
<phani> how to check ?
<iceroot> phani: post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> !paste | phani
<ubottu> phani: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<phani> iceroot: ok
<deviad> MorphyNOR, I had to use this command for all the diversions: sudo dpkg-divert --package nvidia-glx-190 --rename --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<deviad> in my case nvidia-glx-195
<deviad> I found it in a german forum...
<deviad> I'm going to reboot
<iceroot> phani: also "apt-cache policy vmware-player-2.5"
<shazbotmcnasty> I can't boot into X for some reason.
<shazbotmcnasty> The output is "Fatal error: No screen found"
<shazbotmcnasty> there is indeed a screen
<shazbotmcnasty> then it put me in bash
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm using the same screen I was before
<om26er> !enter | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shazbotmcnasty> but different video card, I don't know how to install a driver through the command line.
<phani> iceroot: here is the log for apt-cache http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3af08b20
<shazbotmcnasty> sorry, I didn't mean to flood - it's just that everything is huge because I'm in irssi through bash and can't see all that much
<iceroot> phani: what is gobuntu?
<iceroot> puremichael: sorry goobuntu
<DexterLB> iceroot: gobuntu is ubuntu with only open-source software
<iceroot> vmware is open-source?
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone know how to install a video driver through the command line? Because I've got nothin...
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: what card?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm doing lshw in tty2 right now, I'll get it to you in just one sec.
<shazbotmcnasty> I crud, how do I scroll up?
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: just nvidia, ato, matox or something like that is enough
<TruthLiker> Hello, anyone here ever got cvoicecontrol to work ?
<shazbotmcnasty> iceroot: nvidia
<iceroot> !nvidia | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Real_Ubot> Does #ubuntu allow anonymous connection through Tor?
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: ok its doesnt matter to pull the trigger :)
<iceroot> Real_Ubot: ask #freenode
<shazbotmcnasty> iceroot: I don't get it...
<shazbotmcnasty> linx is the command line based web browser right?
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: what version of ubuntu?
<shazbotmcnasty> 8.10
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: lynx
<simmaster> @shaz: lynx, with a y
<shazbotmcnasty> kthx
<shazbotmcnasty> this sucks
<lwslws> shazbotmcnasty: alternately, 'links', which i prefer
<shazbotmcnasty> lwslws: already started the lynx install
<shazbotmcnasty> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wowoto> texmaker
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: first i would try this    sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<LucidPerry> Can anyone tell me what virtualization software is BEST for games (i.e. utilizes GPU power most efficiently)?
<om26er> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<om26er> LucidPerry, vmware
<iceroot> LucidPerry: vbox can use it
<LucidPerry> iceroot: I tried vbox, but it limited my video memory to 128MBs...
<iceroot> LucidPerry: but because its not hard-virtualisation its not perfect
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, trying that last command now...
<simmaster> Tried VMWare?
<LucidPerry> om26er: Does it allow you to use more memory than vbox D:
<shazbotmcnasty> absolutely nothing happened
<shazbotmcnasty> should I reboot?
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: nothing?
<om26er> LucidPerry, don't know that
<LucidPerry> om26er: I shall investigate!
<LucidPerry> om26er: Or something like that...
<shazbotmcnasty> it said "starting Gnome display manager     [ok]"
<shazbotmcnasty> and that's it
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: press  ctrl + alt + f7"
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: press  "ctrl + alt + f7"
<shazbotmcnasty> didn't work
<om26er> LucidPerry, ok confirmed  128with vmware too
<shazbotmcnasty> it said restart GDM when it is reconfigured
<LucidPerry> om26er: Damn. Then I'll use vbox. I prefer it....
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_raven_> is possible to restart the x11 without closing every application by doing this?
<grawity> _raven_: no
<simmaster> _raven_: Not that I know of
<shazbotmcnasty> iceroot: I did sudo killall gdm
<iceroot> _raven_: on cli: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shazbotmcnasty> then sudo gdm
<shazbotmcnasty> and it worked
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks
<FloodBot4> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> >_< sorry....
<iceroot> _raven_: ah you mean you dont want to close them
<iceroot> _raven_: i thought ou dont want to close them before by hand
<bloodski> heya folks, i got a problem with my asus at3n7a-i m-iTX, i dont get any audio from the optical output, i've maxed out every level in alsamixer, but my receiver says "no digital data", any ideas?
<iceroot> shazbotmcnasty: nice to hear
<bloodski> im running ubuntu 9.04 btw
<simmaster> bloodski: Did you install the proper drivers?
<bloodski> analogue audio works
<bloodski> so i assume that simmaster?
<_raven_> iceroot, for example evolution: after [strg alt print k] i have to open it again - is possible to let the process running and only restarting the graphical things?
<Evgeniy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Evgeniy> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<simmaster> bloodski: I'll have to assume that as well
<iceroot> _raven_: no
<bloodski> it's built on the nvidia ion chipset simmaster
<iceroot> _raven_: x-server is the parrent of evolution
<simmaster> I might not be able to help you, bloodski. I'm mainly an openSUSE user. I'm just here to answer minor questions whenever I can.
<_raven_> iceroot, i thought every process would run in "textmode" and the graphics are independent from that - not true?
<Guest73833> All the best 73es !
<Reid> I'm trying to mount a drive "sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/myolddrive" and it's saying "You must specify the filesystem type" what does this mean..?
<bloodski> k simmaster
<iceroot> _raven_: no
<simmaster> Reid: sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/myolddrive -t [filesystem type]
<iceroot> _raven_: x-server needs the control of the program
<bloodski> does anyone else know how to get optical audio to work on an asus at3n7a-i mobo in ubuntu 9.04?
<simmaster> I think the man page lists possible filesystem types
<_raven_> iceroot disown helpful?
<iceroot> _raven_: why you want restarting x?
<Reid> simmaster: I don't know what filesystem to go with..? I have a win7 partition and ubuntu partition i need to pull info off of.
<simmaster> Reid: You should have fuse-ntfs
<grawity> _raven_: All X programs have a connection to the X server - if the server dies, connection breaks. Most of the time, the program quits.
<Reid> simmaster: so I should do /media/myolddrive -t fuse-ntfs
<_raven_> iceroot, because sometimes it crashes and falls back into the default mode (grey-white instead of 3d for example)
<simmaster> Try -t ntfs
<iceroot> _raven_: maybe its better to fix that instead of other things
<simmaster> @Reid: You can find more info here: http://www.linuxconfig.org/How_to_mount_partition_with_ntfs_file_system_and_read_write_access
<chiossif> Happy New Year to ALL
<grawity> _raven_: What exactly crashes? The window manager? It can be restarted like any other program.
<_raven_> iceroot, its not often but when it happens would be nice to keep the applications open - so its not possible?
<simmaster> @chiossif: Happy new year to you too. *hug*
<iceroot> _raven_: not possible
<grawity> There's one X server. Everything else are clients connected to it, and they can be restarted separately.
<chiossif> After an 9.10 install I get VISTA loader on sda2 and VISTA on sda3 is not accessible by grub. How to edit grub entry?
<_raven_> grawity, i do not know how to explain - probably its the window manager because when x11 crashes i see only text mode any more right?
<Reid> simmaster: http://pastebin.com/m179da1b
<Reid> simmaster: getting error with that.
<grawity> _raven_: so is it white-on-black text? You said it's something "grey-white"
<simmaster> Reid: sudo mount /dev/sdc0 /media/myolddrive -t ntfs
<_raven_> grawity, ok then its not the x11 but the window manager
<simmaster> Mounting the partition should work. You're trying to mount the entire drive
<b4lrog> hi everynone !
<simmaster> Hello!
<_raven_> grawity, how can i restart the window manager then i could tell you more
<grawity> _raven_: Switch manually to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F2 would work). Login, then type: export DISPLAY=:0
<grawity> _raven_: Then: metacity &
<_raven_> grawity, will the console 1 still be open in the background?
<grawity> _raven_: yes
<_raven_> grawity, but graphics will run on two then?
<grawity> _raven_: Ctrl-Alt-(F1, F2 ... F6) switch to text consoles. And "graphics" runs on the seventh - Ctrl-Alt-F7
<usr13> grawity: Shouldn't it be DISPLAY=:0.0
<Reid> simmaster: sorry I'm not catching on, I also tried sdc0 and no luck.
<usr13> ?
<stnv>  hello all. I have problem with my wireless detecting. I have wireless in my home and i had made it 'hidden'. Then i had searched for it and it was with ssid 'hidden'.  The real problem is that when i have returned it as not 'hidden' my Ubuntu still recognized him as hidden. So.. how can i clear that wrong cache about my home wireless?
<Reid> I don't understand how to mount just the partitions individually.
<_raven_> grawity, ok what is the command (display.....) for two displays?
<grawity> usr13: I think that second number is only for when you have multiple monitors or something.
<iceroot> Reid: mount /dev/sda1 /media/mymointpoint   if you want to mount sda1
<usr13> grawity: Oh, so it probably works either way, (with single monotor)?
<iceroot> Reid: with sudo of course
<usr13> grawity: or with single video output?
<simmaster> Sorry, try sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/myolddrive -t ntfs
<grawity> usr13: Eh, I don't know much about those things. I have a single monitor. I just know that the second number is never required.
<usr13> grawity: Ok, thanks.
<bullgard> When performing certain operations, Evolution 2.28.1 shows in its status line temporarily the message: "Generating message list(....)" What is a "message list" in Evolution?
<iceroot> bullgard: a list of messages for displaying your messages on the folder
<brijith> Hello friends, I want to create a newsboard application.a desktop application which notifies all similar application running on system in local network
<simmaster> brijith: You're going to need the appropriate devel packages and a knowledge of some language such as C++
<iceroot> brijith: something like rss-fead?
<brijith> I know python pygtk
<simmaster> PyGTK also works
<chiossif> After an 9.10 install I get VISTA loader on sda2 and VISTA on sda3 is not accessible by grub. How to edit grub entry?
<simmaster> @Reid Still there?
<brijith> I think rss feed does what I needed
<simmaster> @chiossif: sudo gedit /boot/grub.conf
<simmaster> /boot/grub/grub.conf (?)
<simmaster> bah, I'm stupid
<chiossif> I it is agrub2 isntall
<iceroot> !gksudo | simmaster
<ubottu> simmaster: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<brijith> Does any one know how to set up rss feed reader screenlets
<simmaster> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simmaster> Thanks for the gksudo clarification
<chiossif> There is NO /boot/grub/menu.lst It is a GRUB2
<brijith> When I tried some rss reader screenlets I felt having bugs in it . . .
<legend2440> !grub2 | chiossif
<ubottu> chiossif: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<brijith> can any one suggest a good feed reader screen let
<chiossif> legend2440: I want to edit set root=(hd0,2) to hd0,3 How to ?
<_raven__> grawity, iceroot ok windowmanager export did not work
<axz> Guys anyodea why is cowsay not working on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<chiossif> I want to edit set root=(hd0,2) to set root=(hd0,3) on a ubuntu 9.10 GRUB2 installation
<nmvictor> i have a GSM modem on /dev/ttyUSB1 which is what im using to get to irc.freenode.net, i need to setup this modem with the kannel in /etc/kannel/kannel.conf , how do i get some more details about this device?
<bullgard> iceroot: What are "_my_ messages" and what is "_the_ folder"?
<usr13>  /whois usr13
<madPJKfan> hey everybody
<madPJKfan> anyone across the wubi kernal panic issue thingy"
<madPJKfan> ?
<madPJKfan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lupin/+bug/477169?comments=all
<madPJKfan> ^^^^ that one
<nmvictor> i have a GSM modem on /dev/ttyUSB1 which is what im using to get to irc.freenode.net, i need to setup this modem with the kannel in /etc/kannel/kannel.conf , how do i get some more details about this device?
<simmaster> I find it cruelly ironic how I get disconnected from #suse when I join #ubuntu and vice versa
<madPJKfan> what just happed - did the server split or something?
 * om26er joins #suse
<marseille> th
<grawity> I see no netsplits nearby :|
<om26er> and i am not disconnected
<usr13> nmvictor: lsusb -vv
<brijith> Hi friends, I read some where that many of the screenlets in ubuntu are created using python .... does any one have a good and simple tutorial on creating screenlets using python ...?
<vdubhack> anyone familar with imaging hard drives of installed windows and linux distrubutions for fast reinstalls of a specific current state? I am trying to find a program ideal for this
<om26er> simmaster, did not happened with me..
<simmaster> om26er: Different network, not freenode
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<ziroday> vdubhack: for imaging there is clonezilla, for creating a custom distro there is remastersys
<usr13> !screenlets | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<nisstyre65> brijith; python is a high level programming language http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer's_Tutorial_for_Python_3/
<simmaster> Oh wow, it is freenode
<simmaster> I wonder how they set up the IRC alias like that
<vdubhack> ziroday: Can i use clonezilla to copy and install of windows on a certain hard drive ?
<om26er> simmaster, #freenode
<nisstyre65> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python_3
<Nicekiwi9> better than non-feenode
<grawity> simmaster: Probably just a DNS redirect
<Nicekiwi9> :P
<legend2440> chiossif: sorry i dont dual boot  i would ask in channel   #grub
<brijith> nisstyre65:I am familiar with python, What I need is a tut on screenlet using python
<nisstyre65> you need a module?
<grawity> wind ~ » host irc.ubuntu.com
<grawity> irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<grawity> simmaster: ^ an example
<nmvictor> usr13: thanks
<simmaster> I see now
<brijith> nisstyre65:I want to create a screenlet
<simmaster> That also explains how I kept getting disconnected for collisions
<brijith> nisstyre65:where to start
<stnv>  hello all. I have problem with my wireless detecting. I have wireless in my home and i had made it 'hidden'. Then i had searched for it and it was with ssid 'hidden'.  The real problem is that when i have returned it as not 'hidden' my Ubuntu still recognized him as hidden. So.. how can i clear that wrong cache about my home wireless?
<vdubhack> ziroday: Thanks was just what I needed
<nmvictor> Now that programs have lock file(or is it just lock) feature, does it mean that i cant have my GSM modem play the Short message service centre and at the same time connect me to the internet, right?
<brijith> usr13:Thanks,
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<om26er> where can i fasten animation speed in ccsm
<pash21> hi! just installed ubuntu 9.10 (server)... but, unfotunately my intel network adapter (PCIe) won't be recognized
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<pash21> how should I go on?
<nmvictor> whose bed have your boots been under :)
<om26er> ok i got it.
<Hakunamatata> hey hay hello
<robzy> any suggestions on how to get this usb tv tuner working on a stock Ubuntu install? im having trouble finding anything on google
<web5|org|ua> want to by something like this [http://bit.ly/7KVDRl], but don't know about working under Ubuntu ! Help ?
<obaid> hi Hakunamatata
<p1oooop> hello everyone
<BlouBlou> p1oooop: Hi
<Hakunamatata> who have ssh accouints ?
<p1oooop> not me.
<nisstyre65> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<om26er> web5|org|ua, buy it and it will work without a problem
<BlouBlou> Hakunamatata: You can try in #bshellz
<obaid> web5|org|ua, it shoud work
<Hakunamatata> bshellz
<p1oooop> wow, it's 3AM already
<Hakunamatata> on this network ?
<p1oooop> sorry guys, gotta go.
<BlouBlou> Hakunamatata: Yes
<web5|org|ua> this is Unknown Chinese stuff without drivers for linux !
<p1oooop> in PST, it is.
<p1oooop> web5|org|ua: well, what is it? a chinese notepad, LMAO
<ortsvorsteher> web5|org|ua, i wouldnt buy any hardware where you dont know which chipset is on it.
<Hakunamatata> nice there :P
<p1oooop> china has a nice hacker program... nowonder they have so many hackers
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hakunamatata> BlouBou: thnx
<p1oooop> ortsvorsteher: sorry
<BlouBlou> Hakunamatata: No problem
<chiossif> legend2440: Thanks a lot.
<web5|org|ua> is it possible that Ubuntu[linux] support unknown devices based on unknown chipsets ?
<BlouBlou> web5|org|ua: That depends, ubuntu can use generic drivers
<Drox_> hello i have  a problem i must mount hd extern, but don't find how do
<Drox_> idea?
<web5|org|ua> but if i haved windows drivers, than i can run under ndiswrapper(laptop wi-fi works in this way well) !
<cyborg> hi
<Guest84608> hello there
<Guest8736> hi linXea
<BlouBlou> !hi | Guest8736
<web5|org|ua> Question: how many people use twoPannel file-brower[like total commander], mean NON text-base ?
<ubottu> Guest8736: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TREK> yo yoyo
<obaid> yo TREK
<leee> hi,everyone
<obaid> hi leee
<om26er> obaid, this is not yahoo chat, this is ubuntu support channel
<mOrO^> hehe
<dsotr> hi, any1 knows how to store the automatic X configuration made by Karmic in a xorg.con file?
<obaid> om26er, i dont know yahoo chat
<om26er> sure
<Meaw> no harm on saying hi to others.
<chilli0> I need help please
<freeride> what channels are available in irc.ubuntu.com?
<br0kenarr0w> im running ubuntu 9.10 on an ext2 filesystem, and the filesystem is fucked... its kept being forced to be checked on boot and now i cant bootup at all, any idea?
<raven___________> grawity, iceroot i do not know why but this shit winmanager crashes again and again
<petsounds> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<br0kenarr0w> sorry
<druido__> ciao a tt
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<druido__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Ivis> Hello, why my network start slowly i need to whait 5 min when i start ubuntu
<om26er> !sound | Nicekiwi9
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nicekiwi9> ubottu: im useing ubuntu 9.10 im not sure what ur thinkg of but double clicking does nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nicekiwi9> oh thats just gay
<chilli0> How big should swap be ?
<petsounds> chilli0, the same as your ram size
<_raven_> grawity, iceroot?
<qwindoo> Hello, I'm buying this WD My Book Elite external drive [http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=752].. i was wondering if anybody would have found a way to manage the text displayed on the e-label from Ubuntu?
<chilli0> Thanks petsounds\
<nmvictor> hs
<baldaris> hi ihave virtual box , i have a few set up files which i want to copy to my extrenal harddrive....but in folder i do not see it..how can i copy the files..?
<ePax> Im on ubuntu 9.10 and i have problems opening home folder wiith gnome-do docky. It does not open. Any idea how to fix this?
<ortsvorsteher> chilli0, i would you 1,5 times memory for your swapsize
<Nicekiwi9> om26er: u couldent be a lil more helpful?
<chilli0> ortsvorsteher, What is swap for
<ePax> chili
<BlouBlou> chilli0: swap is used by linux systems when system needs more memory ram, it uses hdd as ram
<ortsvorsteher> chilli0, to page out a space for everey process which you start on your box. swap is needed if may memory is full. see !swap
<chilli0> kk ty
<BlouBlou> !swap | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<owen1_> can i add ppa to sources.list manualy or do i have to use add-apt-repository?
<Ivis> Hello, why my network start slowly i need to whait 5 min when i start ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> owen1_, you can add it by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<om26er> owen1_, you can do both but why not take the easier way?
<Nastya> Hi everyone!
<om26er> !hi | Nastya
<ubottu> Nastya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<owen1_> ortsvorsteher: ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn   i tried adding this but it's not working
<Nastya> Happy New Yeap to you all. Recommend a nice and useful fb2 and lib reader for linux plz.
<owen1_> om26er: i just want to know what happened when i run this command.  what if u want to get rid of the ppa?
<Jurgeni> is there some known problem with intel wireless driver ipw2200 and wpa?
<owen1_> om26er: text file is easy to understand
<om26er> owen1_, go to software sources and utick it
<owen1_> om26er: i don't use UI. only text
<om26er> well
<madPJKfan> hey everybody
<madPJKfan> anybody know how to 'upgrade' from a wubi install to a full, partitioned, install?
<madPJKfan> is there an easy process?
<owen1_> madPJKfan: not sure but congrats
<om26er> madPJKfan, you have to do a clean install i think
<madPJKfan> right - only just got it back working - there was a bit of an issue with a kernal upgrade - broke everyones wubi for a bit there
<madPJKfan> now I want to dual boot proper...
<baldaris> hi ihave virtual box , i have a few set up files which i want to copy to my extrenal harddrive....but in folder i do not see it..how can i copy the files..?
<madPJKfan> having said that - what is the best way, say virtual box, to keep your old doze stuff going?
<q35yqv45y> so... I have a lovely old barely working sony (500Mhz Pentium II onboard), with no CD or DVD drive, or floppy and it can't boot from usb...
<inferno_daulXEON> buenos nochez ladies and dudes
<q35yqv45y> I've had it running linux of several varieties for ohhh, 4-5 years... but now I dist-upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and it's broke! :-(
<Bonster_> anyone no how to fix this resolution problem? http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/4b57c21o/uuu_056.png
<inferno_daulXEON> q35yqv45y: thats seems to be a common problem
<faileas> madPJKfan: i can't remember what its called but there's a script for it
<faileas> gimme a moment
<madPJKfan> faileas: cheers
<faileas> madPJKfan: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<madPJKfan> kewl
<br0kenarr0w> help, linux cant mount my root filesystem, but i can mount and fsck it from the livecd and it works fine, it asks for a root password or says press ctrl-d and ctrl-d just reboots the pc
<br0kenarr0w> what do i do?!
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: I like your msPaint style cicles
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: I don't get your problem though. You have display at the bottom but no background image?
<_raven_> windowmanager crashes again and again - how to find out the error and how to solve?
<Bonster_> inferno_daulXEON, yea is like seperate
<madPJKfan> faileas: cheers - looks good - thinks I shall start the backup process first before going the hideous partitionining, scaredy cat that I am...
<oliver3> when issuing sudo aptitude unmarkauto cabextract... why is aptitude telling me it's about to uninstall cabextract for being marked as automatically installed and having no dependencies? -_-
<madPJKfan> is there a good way to save your current doze setup for virtualization?
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: Hmm...Can you move windows down into that area or are they cut off
<faileas> madPJKfan: on the contrary, you arn't being scared, you're prudent
<faileas> madPJKfan: which package?
<faileas> vmware has converter. No idea for virtualbox
<madPJKfan> errr - virtualbox is the foss one, yeah?
<madPJKfan> that's the go?
<Bonster_> inferno_daulXEON, i can move it down, but it wont do much just more fuzzyness
<br0kenarr0w> help, linux cant mount my root filesystem, but i can mount and fsck it from the livecd and it works fine, it asks for a root password or says press ctrl-d and ctrl-d just reboots the pc
<q35yqv45y> br0kenarr0w - and if you type in your root password, what happens?
<br0kenarr0w> q35yqv45y, i dont have a root password :(
<q35yqv45y> br0kenarr0w - you're using Ubuntu right? This means that your user password is your root password... usually
<br0kenarr0w> q35yqv45y, my user password doesnt work
<iceroot> br0kenarr0w: use sudo
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_:  Weird, sorry I havn't experienced that. I guess my first guess would be to try a different resolution and see if that fixes it. Otherwise there might be a new graphics card driver for you.
<madPJKfan> can you su to root from administrator?
<ecart> Quém tem um conky bem hacker? ou sabe onde encontar um modelo bem legal?
<iceroot> br0kenarr0w: there is no user root with a password on ubuntu
<Walex> br0kenarr0w: that can be because *another* filesystem is missing. Read carefully the reason why it is not going into multiuser mode.
<ecart> Who has a good hacker conky? or know where to find any model really cool?
<madPJKfan> ubuntu does things diff to the last time I used linux (about redhat 9)
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: Are you using an nVidia card?
<br0kenarr0w> Walex, its a mount error, it cant mount /dev/sda3 because of a list of reasons
<iceroot> madPJKfan: evry dist is doing something different
<Bonster_> inferno_daulXEON, yea tryed all that, even poweroff
<ecart> Who has a good hacker conky? or know where to find any model really cool?
<Bonster_> inferno_daulXEON, yea nivdia
<ecart> Who has a good hacker conky? or know where to find any model really cool?
<madPJKfan> iceroot: yeah, and it's been years since I played with it.  Ubuntu surely is the shit, but I still like what OSX did with the filesystem... wish the linux's would do that
<Scott1979> what does osx do with file system different to ubuntu madpjkfan
<Scott1979> curious
<madPJKfan> scott - hides all the 'weird' filenames (etc, var) into a 'system' file
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: nVidia keeps an FTP site up for beta linux drivers. Most of them are stable but not released because they can't test them on all flavors all the time. If you can't find anything else to try maybe that will work. But like I said I haven't run into this before im stabbing the dark with a 10 foot sword
<Scott1979> what do u classify as wired names
<Scott1979> mad
<iceroot> madPJKfan: and what is good about that?
<Scott1979> sorry weirs
<madPJKfan> iceroot: seems tidier and less confusing/confronting to me
<Scott1979> weird
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scott1979> mytyping up the wall
<iceroot> madPJKfan: for you.. but not for the rest
<Bonster_> inferno_daulXEON, yea im using the 190 stable
<iceroot> madPJKfan: we want standard linux base
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: good luck. Kinda curious what the issue is myself
<madPJKfan> iceroot: dunno.  When I look at it it seems odd.  There is not any particularly good reason, except history, to keep it.
<Scott1979> yeah if im gunna use linux i dont want it looking like windows
<inferno_daulXEON> Bonster_: if you figure it out can you pm me so i can sleep w/o thinking about it
<dustman> hi
<madPJKfan> Scott1979: diff folks, diff strokes
<dustman> how to disable cpu frequency adjustment when AC power is on?
<Scott1979> i fix windows machines all day long dont wanna come home to it also
<Scott1979> yeah i understand mad
<madPJKfan> ubuntu being the most user friendly, especially for newbies - I thought it woulda maybe done something like that
<madPJKfan> apple got away with it, and it is still nix under the hood - didn't break anything
<iceroot> madPJKfan: there is no reason for that
<inferno_daulXEON> Scott1979: lol when are we not fixing windows machines. when we arent sitting in front of them?
<Bonster_> inferno_daulXEON, guess ill try turning the drivers off and on, see if anything goes
<Scott1979> i found the file system hard to work around myself in the beginning
<Scott1979> but this is one way we stay saff from attacks rather then collaberate or sensitive folders all together
<Scott1979> safe
<Scott1979> gee im bad typing tonight
<_raven_> windowmanager crashes again and again - how to find out the error and how to solve?
<Scott1979> true that inferno
<madPJKfan> Scott1979: I compiled Eiffel from source the other day.  Had to hunt around in oddish places to fix a few things to get it going - the standard makefile doesn't do the right thing for AMD64 arch
<Scott1979> yeah amd64
<inferno_daulXEON> Making linux look like windows is sacrilege (spelling?) Making windows look like linux is 1337-SAUCE
<tos_> <tos_> if i installed ubuntu without the cloud option
<tos_> <tos_> how can i get back to the install screen
<tos_> <tos_> to install clou
<Scott1979> i understand that linux is the only true 64 bit os but still very buggy
<br0kenarr0w> i cant seem to mount my working filesystem on linux! please someone help
<dustman> Scott1979: that's far from true
<madPJKfan> scott1979: all works fine, just had to find a bunch of files is different and odd places
<konraddo> hi, if i have 4GB of ram and i'm not planning to use hibernation, it's not worth to create a SWAP  partition?
<Scott1979> prove me wrong dustman
<Scott1979> do u consider that windows is true 64bit
<dustman> heard of irix, aix, solaris?
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo: What are you going to use your computer for?
<Scott1979> multitasking multi users os
<konraddo> browsing internet, watching movies, listening to music, etc...
<dustman> Scott1979: check wiki
<Guest1990> Does anyone know how to embed the terminal onto the desktop???
<Scott1979> are these not direvitives of linux
<Scott1979> dustman
<petsounds> konraddo, swap isn't necessary.
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo: If you think you'll ever need more than 4gb then use swap. If not don't worry about it
<Scott1979> opensource
<Scott1979> dustman
<dustman> Scott1979: opensolaris is
<tos_> how can i get back to the install screen to install Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<konraddo> ok thanks
<Reid> every time i start vuze it crashes, <-- fresh install of vuze from synaptic.
<Scott1979> you only pay for the support not the software dustman so all opensource os
<dustman> plus there are bsds as well
<Scott1979> not windows though
<Scott1979> i am agreeing with u but u are being technical
<inferno_daulXEON> I do simulations and CGRendering. I have 16gb of ram and 16gb of swap and use about half the swap sometimes
<Guest1990> Does anyone know how to embed the terminal onto the desktop???
<Scott1979> these operating systems are no where near obtainable for an average user
<tos_> guest, google it, youll find something
<dustman> which one?
<Scott1979> opensolairs
<Guest1990> Thanks
<Scott1979> unix
<kid> salus
<Scott1979> the ones u said
<dustman> unix is not that harder than linux
<dustman> opensolaris is plain gnome
<Scott1979> for someone like yourself maybe not
<Scott1979> dont be technical about this
<dustman> no difference from ubuntu
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<Scott1979> i mean install and go
<Scott1979> u dont just install opensolaris and go
<Scott1979> like fedora or ubuntu
<dustman> desktopbsd/pcbsd <- plain freebsd with kde
<Scott1979> yes there is a difference one is call unix
<Scott1979> the other is ubuntu
<petsounds> Scott1979, i think it's better to discuss on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scott1979> unix is for bussiness enterprise
<Scott1979> same
<inferno_daulXEON> WEIRD ISSUE - Fresh install of karmic desktop 64. Using ASRock mobo and included display card. On boot it gives me a pci error for the card and shows the text login. I wait about 5 minutes and then the login screen pops up. If I login during the text mode and startx the desktop comes up fine but after that wait, the login screen pops up and if i login then i have 2 instances of all the processes running.... WTF?
<dustman> how to disable cpu frequency adjustment when AC power is on?
<Scott1979> i need help configuring dual head in ubuntu
<konraddo> btw i forgot.... i want to use virtualization, too.... so should i use SWAP, yes?
<studentsumitkato> my name is sumit katoch
<iceroot> konraddo: what virtualization?
<konraddo> virtualize Windows XP
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo:  If you have a big hard drive I would just partition a gig or two for swap. you beeeee fiiiiiiineeeee
<iceroot> konraddo: with what
<konraddo> hmmm just sometimes test some applications....
<iceroot> konraddo: or let it say me better, if not using xen or vmware esx, swap is a good idea
<konraddo> okay :D
<Scott1979> if u want to hibernate konraddo make it 3.8 gig
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo: I don't know if you can do it but maybe since youll be running 32windows with a 3gb limit, if you could do a 3gb swp and use the ram only for linux and the swap only for windows
<Nicekiwi9> ubuntu 9.10 has forgotten i have an audio device, help?
<iceroot> inferno_daulXEON: you dont want to use a hdd for RAM
<inferno_daulXEON> Nicekiwi9: everyone has this problem. Im sure theres a googlz result by now
<tos_> nicekiwi9, mine is doing that too... i think you need the non-free drivers for ur sound card
<inferno_daulXEON> iceroot: I know i just though it would be cool. HDD is way slower
<konraddo> Scott1979, i don't want to hibernate. inferno_daulXEON, nice, i didn't heard that it's possible to use SWAP as RAM for virtualized OS
<_raven_> windowmanager crashes again and again - how to find out the error and how to solve?
<ubuntu> hey guys, what is /dev/pts?
<iceroot> inferno_daulXEON: 1000 times slower
<selfimage> are there any staffers online here right now
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo: i dunno if you can do it. I was saying you should google it just for a slap and tickle
<erUSUL> selfimage: channel ops or freenode staffers?
<konraddo> kk
<selfimage> freenode
<konraddo> hmm anyway thanks :D
<erUSUL> selfimage: ask in #freenode
<selfimage> ok thanks
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo: buy more ram and use no swap thats my vote.
<Nicekiwi9> tos_: it worked 10 hours ago
<inferno_daulXEON> konraddo=P
<Nicekiwi9> tos_: between wen i went to sleep and wen i woke up its forgotten the device exists
<tos_> nicekiwi9, maybe it does that when you dont use it...
<tos_> lol
<tos_> i dont know why
<tos_> in the same boat tho
<Nicekiwi9> everyone has it? oh...
<ubuntu> my computer cant boot up, it says it cant mount /dev/pts
<ubuntu> and so mountall has failed with an error
<br0kenarr0w> can anyone help?
<Bonster> Swap is usually use for sleep mode and when ram is 100% in used
<br0kenarr0w> what is /dev/pts for?
<Nicekiwi9> inferno_daulXEON: the problem with googleing it is since its a new bug its im unlikly to get recent results in a google search
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: for Pseudo-TerminalS iirc
<br0kenarr0w> do you have any idea why ubuntu would fail to mount it?
<inferno_daulXEON> Nicekiwi9: yea i know but i've seen atleast 10 people in the last 24 hours talking about karmic sound issues. Im just high and dont remember the fixes
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: nope sorry; that the only error you get?
<br0kenarr0w> i think so
<br0kenarr0w> ehh my linux is broken, really wanna fix it
<br0kenarr0w> ;(
<efinitix> anybody here experienced in wget or curl?
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: is it as broken as your arrow?
<Nicekiwi9> inferno_daulXEON: fun...
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, yup
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: which part
<g0tcha> hey guys, if i setup a VPN on my home ubuntu and i connect to some unsecure wireless hotspot when i travel then to my VPN thats at home, is everything i do online then is secure?
<Bonster> try mounting it manually
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, it says it cant mount /dev/pts and so the thing doenst boot up, it asks for a root password i dont have or lets me press ctrl-d to restart
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> what you mean  'i travel then to my vpn' ?
<inferno_daulXEON> can you boot from a livecd and chmod the directory?
<Reid> having a display issue. I'm using Svideo (I have to.) and my screen is off center anyway to adjust from ubuntu side?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: does it say why it can not mount it?
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, i am on a livecd
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, i mean if i travel and connect to my home VPN
<Reid> bios shows up centered, but nothing else.
<br0kenarr0w> erUSUL, the standard reason, bad superblock or ...
<inferno_daulXEON> you cant sudo mount it?
<br0kenarr0w> i have mounted it
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, i should chmod /dev/pts ?
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> and then what would you want ?
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: Are you rooted on the livecd? or the drive?
<luismanuel> Hi, I changed something in the internet settings and I could not connect to the web (I am using right now a pendrive to connect) What can i do to restore all the connection as it was before, i mean "automatically"
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, im asking, after i connect to my home VPN, is it safe for me to check my private emails and such without worrying from someone sniffing data from this public network?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: well that's really weird becouse /dev/pts is a "virtual filesystem" like proc or sys so how can the superblock be bad? maybe it fails to mount root first and then fails the other mounts becouse of that?
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, uhm is /dev/ supposed to be empty?
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> everything youll do its secure.
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> you using ruter ? which mark ?
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: it sounds to me like theres an issue with your install. is it a fresh one?
<br0kenarr0w> erUSUL, maybe, but my root mounts fine under livecd
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: in the livecd no; in the hard disk yes
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, its not too old
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, at home? yes, a netgear router
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: dev gets populated on but by udev
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insserv/+bug/321927
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> if u connect to ur router with ur passwd and login, everything will be good :) and secure
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> but if you want to connect to some unscure wirlles  then you could lost some information
<br0kenarr0w> i recently fscked my filesystem inferno_daulXEON and it had a load of problems fix'ed... a few files were created in lost+found
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> im now using netgear :) it has 4 type of secure its good :)
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, is that possibly the cause of it?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: could be; maybe the conf of udev got screwed or some other config file ...
<br0kenarr0w> inferno_daulXEON, some of them seem to be /prov and /dev symlinks
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: ditto
<nh2> I cannot start java without -Xmx on our server, I get: Error occurred during initialization of VM - Could not reserve enough space for object heap - Could not create the Java virtual machine. The happens even after a recompilation of openJDK. Any idea why?
<br0kenarr0w> i donno how to fix it though
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, hmm youre confusing me.. i want to install the VPN on my ubuntu machine and not my router so i get to connect to my ubuntu VPN, so i dont get what your talking about when you say the router
<inferno_daulXEON> I think it might be best to backup and reinstall at this point
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> hehe you want to run wifi by ur machine
<Hakunamatata> ?
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> or you want to buy a router ?
<madPJKfan> heya
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, no dude.. a public unsecure wifi when i travel out of the country
<madPJKfan> is there a backup utility in the stock ubuntu install?
<g0tcha> buy a router? heheh i dont think you get my question right =)
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<madPJKfan> erusul: cheers
<br0kenarr0w> does anyone know how to access an encrypted filesystem? i donno how to mount my encrypted home directory
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: Like someone said before, the issue with /dev is that the installer generates the files.
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> so this is  unsecure  ! :)
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: eeek...
<br0kenarr0w> eek? :(
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: it uses ecryptfs filesystem type; google would be able to tell you what switches to pass to mount
<inferno_daulXEON> br0kenarr0w: ditto. I got nothing, consult with skynet..... i mean google
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> of corse nobady want your database , but its not secure and i wont to use it,  never :)
<dns53> inferno_daulXEON if not google, you want the ubuntu wiki page, it should be easy to find
<inferno_daulXEON> dns53:  i dont want crap except a sandwich and a coffee. br0kenarr0w needs the info
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, other ppl in #networking just told me its safe and secure to do that
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, i think you didnt understand what i was asking correctly
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: here http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/ <<< explains how to access the encrypted directory from livecd
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: looks easier than i thought
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> its safe but you dont know what will be with your data
<gunther> Hello. I want to 'shred /dev/sd[driveletter]' in the background and want to redirect the output/progress into a logfile. 'shred -v -n10 -z /dev/sda 2>&1 1>> sda.log' seems not work. Any ideas?
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, hmm i dont get it, what do you mean?
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> for example: you are in the pekin, and you turn on your vpn, and you connect to unsecure network
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> you got me ?
<gunther> 'man shred' shows no logfile-parameter and redirection does not seem to work. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?
<g0tcha> Hakunamatata, my vpn is already turned on from home.. i go to a "pekin" and connect to an unsecure wireless then connect to my vpn
<domas> Hi! I can't find where 200MB of memory on a karmic system go: http://p.defau.lt/?cqtsf55qY_wJwGz9zYFodA - does the kernel love to leak?
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> when stream will go along through unsecure network, you ll not secure
<g0tcha> the idea is whats unsecure is the data going from the public network to the vpn, but then what goes from the vpn to the rest of the internet should be secured
<RSMITH16384> hello, i need to know if my interfaces are gbit or not
<g0tcha> thats the idea i have right now, or am i wrong? =/
<RSMITH16384> via commandline
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> you colud connect everywhere but bytes still goes along through the unsecure network. Of course anybody wnat to destroy your datas and compuier, but some people could use it UNSECURE fact
<RSMITH16384> ifconfig wont say
<domas> rsmith: miitool may say, sometimes
<domas> rsmith16384: mii-tool that is
<Hakunamatata> <g0tcha> maybe 90 prcnt ppl do it like u but its not secure. <- this  is the answer for ur first question :)(
<g0tcha> how do i secure it then?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: managed to acess your data ?
<crazybyte> Hello! Could somebody tell me where to set the default location in Network Manager that is used on connection change? Thank you!
<Elling> i need some help. every time i play a fullscreen game trough Wine my computer shuts off my 2nd monitor. and when i exit the game my screenlets are all over the place.  any ideas?
<vishnu> how to get the theme ooption in xubuntu
<john_doe> after upgrading to 9.10 audio only works through sudo. Alsamodules are loaded fine, the permission of the devices are correct, and I'm in the audio group, and I can't tell the problem from the output of mplayer. How would you debug this.
<john_doe> ?
<howdeep> Hello. What is the command to list USB devices in terminal?
<Smithy> In 9.10 can you change the sound at the startup when you turn your computer on Like 9.4 could
<erUSUL> howdeep: lsusb
<howdeep> thanks :) i forgot
<vishnu> theme option in xubuntu?????
<erUSUL> john_doe: can you post the exact mplayer error message ?
<john_doe> Smithy: hmm, it's without graphics
<om26er_> vishnu, #xubuntu might help
<john_doe> erUSUL: sure
<vishnu> what u mean #xubuntu?
<nmvictor> if i have a device (GSM modem) mounted on /dev/ttyUSB1, how can i know which port number the device is using?
<nmvictor> if i have a device (GSM modem) mounted on /dev/ttyUSB1, how can i know which port number the device is using?
<vishnu> john i didnt get u?
<madPJKfan> erUSUL: kewl, installed simplebackup, and am now dropping my whole /host onto my usb drive as a .tgz
<erUSUL> nmvictor: which port? what type of port?
<Smithy> ??
<om26er_> vishnu, yes join #xubuntu
<acp_> hi Im helping a friend making his wifi work on his notebook its a ralink rt3090 any link you can share?,tnx in advance.bytheway we have google it but it did not work
<erUSUL> acp_: the driver comes with ubuntu afaics /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070/rt3070sta.ko
<erUSUL> acp_: if you do « iwconfig » does a wlan0 appears ?
<nmvictor> erUSUL: ok to get to what im looking for i'll just explain what im doing.
<inferno_daulXEON> I got an error when installing vsftpd "update-rc.d : warning: vsftpd stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)      What do I do to Fix this?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: ok
<itsnotstalker> anyone here know what eagle cad is?
<erUSUL> itsnotstalker: an electronic desing tool ( EDA )
<acp_> erUSUL, no only the eth and lo
<itsnotstalker> the linux version of it just want me to , run its install script, i havent installed anything like that since windows i dont think, how hard will it be to get rid of it
<erUSUL> acp_: sudo modprobe rt3070sta
<erUSUL> acp_: then look again
<itsnotstalker> erUSUL, yeah, its what i used for windows and there is a linux version
<om26er> itsnotstalker, google might know what eagle cad is
<john_doe> erUSUL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1ddc9277
<erUSUL> itsnotstalker: warnings are not critical probably you can ignore it
<itsnotstalker> om26er, i know what it is
<acp_> erUSUL, ok will try thanks
<om26er> itsnotstalker, sure you do
<john_doe> erUSUL: notice that the pulse problem is when using sudo where the output is fine
<itsnotstalker> erUSUL, is installing thing by running their script as root a good idea? i've usd respositories or souce since i got linux, i was just like wtf?
<erUSUL> john_doe: have you checked that the audio is not muted in pulseaudio ?? silly but would be not the firs time
<br0kenarr0w> why would i get "Error: Your kernel does not support filename encryption" when running ecryptfs-add-passphrase?
<erUSUL> john_doe: right click on the volume icon
<john_doe> erUSUL: no, I haven't
<erUSUL> john_doe: open the volume manager and check all sliders too
<john_doe> erUSUL: it must be a command line solution
<erUSUL> john_doe: with mplayer playing that's it
<erUSUL> itsnotstalker: a installer needs to be root.
<Smithy> Does anyone know a how to On putting the terminal on the desktop? That works they dont seem to work for me???
<Zteam> Hi
<om26er> !hi | Zteam
<ubottu> Zteam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Zteam> Anyone here who can help me to get torbutton working?
<Zteam> :)
<inferno_daulXEON> Smithy go to it from Appications and right click the icon and add to desktop
<john_doe> erUSUL: I don't have a graphical interface. can I unmute pulseaudio from bash?
<itsnotstalker> Zteam, is vadilia running?
<itsnotstalker> vadalia*?
<Smithy> Sorry I mean to Embed it on the Desktop?
<inferno_daulXEON> Smithy: you mean like a widget?
<paulus68> Smithy: did you try this one http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-create-a-transparent-terminal-in-ubuntu-desktop.html
<Smithy> I think so.... I see some people's desktops and they have it just sitting there in no window or anything... Just looks like writting.
<Zteam> itsnotstalker:No, it isn't
<Zteam> but from what I know that is just the gui for tor??
<inferno_daulXEON> Smithy:  Why don't you just use Yakuake - I <3 it
<erUSUL> john_doe: try alsamixer
<Smithy> Paulus68 I have used this one before.
<Smithy> I maybe doing something worng i not sure
<john_doe> erUSUL: alright. It surprises me that it's not installed. Is that weird to you too?
<paulus68> Smithy: it is working for me like that
<Smithy> inferno_daulXEON   is that the same thing.
<erUSUL> john_doe: well dunno; i upgrade. maybe a clean install wont include it becouse pulseaudio
<Zteam> itsnotstalker: No but from what I know that is just the gui for tor??
<Smithy> paulus68 i will try again.  Thank's
<paulus68> Smithy:  your welcome
<Kasztan> ello all
<inferno_daulXEON> Smithy: no but its really awesome. It scrolls down a terminal from the top bar like a dev-console in a video game. you can set it to whatever hotkeys you want. just make sure to have it autostart
<grawity> Zteam: Vidalia is just the GUI, yes
<inferno_daulXEON> Smithy: That way you can keep your pretty pics of boobies on your desktop
<Zteam> grawity: Damn... I never get that torbutton to work
<Smithy> inferno_daulXEON how do install that one.
<john_doe> erUSUL: (I upgraded too). it's a usb card. it doesn't have any mixer elements so alsamixer doesn't start. I suppose it's a software layer I need to unmute. I thought that would be pulseaudio.
<inferno_daulXEON> Smithy: sudo apt-get install yakuake
<Smithy> inferno_daulXEON  thanks
<grawity> Zteam: Do you have Tor itself running?
<grawity> Zteam: The usual way to start it is by starting the Vidalia GUI
<om26er> is there any indicator-applet xchat plugin?
<inferno_daulXEON> smithy I have mine set to drop down for ctrl+f10. Try not to pick a hotkey thats already used by ubuntu or youll have to unbind it
<Zteam> grawity: I don't know, how to check if it's running?
<bearcy> In Keyboard options, I have made some changes that I don't know how to cancel out. Now I can't get the Numeric Keypad to work, and sometimes capital letters disappear, even if I use the CapsLock or Shift-keys. How can I mend this problem, other than installing Ubuntu 9.10 from scratch?
<grawity> Zteam: Open Terminal, type 'pgrep -l tor'
<john_doe> erUSUL: got it. pulseaudio used the wrong audio device. Changed it with pavucontrol
<paulus68> Smithy: you can also take a look into this I know it has nothing to do with the terminal however you can get some need info out of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865     example  http://img21.imageshack.us/i/desktopjg0.gif/
<john_doe> erUSUL: thanks for helping me out!
<erUSUL> john_doe: no problem
<Zteam> grawity: I can not see it there
<grawity> Zteam: Start Vidalia then, it'll start Tor automatically
<Zteam> grawity: Shouldn't it have been setup automatically then I installed torbutton from synaptic
<grawity> Zteam: Torbutton is just a button for toggling the proxy settings. The actual Tor program can be running in a different PC.
<Zteam> grawity: okey, it couldn't startup tor...
<Zteam> grawity: guess I don't have the right package installed
<Arsin> Can someone help me install Songbird
<grawity> Zteam: It's called "tor", and is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<oCean_> Arsin: been here? http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<palo> is there a method to install alle dev packages on the system of the packages allready installed ? and do so for the future automaticly ?
<erUSUL> palo: no that i know of. maybe you could do a little script that does it though
<andyl> hello
<palo> :(
<erUSUL> palo: but i fail to see the utility of doing it
<palo> erUSUL, thx
<palo> i want to compile something
<palo> i need X11/...h
<palo> and all that stuff
<Chousuke> you should just install the dev packages that you need.
<Zteam> grawity: now i have installed it, but then i run it vidalia says that tor exited unexpectlenty
<JDahl> I have a US keyboard and I am trying to use SCIM to type Danish characters. I installed SCIM and I installed Danish under System->Administration->Language support,  but from SCIM I cannot choose Danish characters. Anyone configured something similar?
<Arsin> oCean_: Sorry for the late reply, say it says it cannot find Songbird in the repos
<Chousuke> JDahl: you shouldn't need SCIM to type danish :/
<erUSUL> palo: install only what you need. if  what you want to compile is in the repositories and you enable deb-src repositories you can do « sudo apt-get build-dep packages »
<palo> Chousuke, is there a method to do it pretty fast and automaticly ?
<erUSUL> palo: that installs all build dependencies of the package
<Chousuke> JDahl: can't you just change the keyboard layout from keyboard preferences somewhere?
<Chousuke> palo: none that I can think of.
<safruhani> JDahl: setxkbmap your_layout
<JDahl> Chousuke, I want to to keep my US keyboard,  but be able to type Danish characters in emails etc
<trix> Hi guys
<torrmasta> Hot New Torrent site : http://Torrentpirates.org
<oCean_> Arsin:  that's because it isn't. - my reply referred to an URL to install songbird.
<Chousuke> JDahl: hmmh
<oCean_> torrmasta: Please, do not advertise here!
<JDahl> Chousuke, isn't this what scim is for? (although mainly for Asian languages)
<erUSUL> !ops | torrmasta
<ubottu> torrmasta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Arsin> oCean : I know but then I get an error saying "Could not find package 'songbird'."
<Chousuke> JDahl: well, yeah.
<palo> Chousuke, erUSUL thx but it is so much i want to install i try install. i'll do my best
<JDahl> Chousuke, perhaps SCIM is only for Asian characters - that's possible
<palo> Chousuke, erUSUL thx
<Chousuke> JDahl: I've never used SCIM for anything but Japanese so I don't know.
<erUSUL> palo: whay are you compiling ? is not there precompiled binaries
<erUSUL> ?
<Chousuke> JDahl: It has modules for all kinds of languages, but I haven't noticed one for just changing your layout.
<Zteam> [warning] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running? is what i get from vidalia
<bearcy>  In Keyboard options, I have made some changes that I don't know how to cancel out. Now I can't get the Numeric Keypad to work, and sometimes capital letters disappear, even if I use the CapsLock or Shift-keys. How can I mend this problem, other than installing Ubuntu 9.10 from scratch?
<Zteam> can somebody help me with that?
<muellisoft> Zteam: looks like that, yeah.
<palo> erUSUL, no there is no such thing like precompiled
<erUSUL> palo: what are you compiling ?
<palo> erUSUL, sxemacs
<Muelli> Zteam: you might want to restart tor, i.e. /etc/init.d/tor restart. Or check, what's listening on that port using "netstat -tulpen" or lsof -i
<erUSUL> !info xemacs
<palo> erUSUL, rakarrack-0.3.0
<ubottu> Package xemacs does not exist in karmic
<palo> xemacs is too old
<palo> i need new software
<Chousuke> why xemacs?
<Chousuke> why not just regular emacs?
<dotdot> I launch fish after logging with bash, and it reuses the bash PATH. but I cannot alter it. Why?
<andyl> can emacs run in the shell or is it a x windows gui app
<grawity> andyl: Both.
<andyl> ok
<erUSUL> Chousuke: it is not even xemacs is a fork of xemacs!! oh well
<grawity> dotdot: how are you trying to "alter" it? (Remember that a process can only change its own environment, other processes will be unaffected.)
<erUSUL> andyl: has both modes
<Nikow> Nie ma to jak vmware, na którym "Configuring" trwa ponad 2h ;]
<OerHeks> Arsin install playdeb first
<Zteam> Muelli: okey i just tried /etc/init.d/tor restart
<Nikow> sorry
<Bonster> morning world
<ahnfelt> I have trouble getting lirc to get input from my mac mini remote
<newport> morning!
<dotdot> grawity, by using set in config.fish
<Arsin> OerHeks: How do I go about doing that?
<Zteam> Muelli: and got this as response:
<erkan^> I have wroten a new Thread on Forum  :D
<erkan^> hey OerHeks
<OerHeks> Arsin look at http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<Zteam> Muelli: zteam@zteam-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<Zteam> [sudo] password for zteam:
<Zteam> Stopping tor daemon: tor.
<Zteam> Raising maximum number of filedescriptors (ulimit -n) to 32768.
<Zteam> Starting tor daemon: tor...
<FloodBot4> Zteam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nmvictor> ,erUSUL sorry for the delay, i set smpp(Short message peer to peer) simulator to port 2775, so my application binds to the simulator (which acts like an sms center[SMSC]) so now im setting up my modem with kannel to be the virtual SMSC, and in the configuration, i have to specify the port number to which the modem is connected to, so how do i know this port number?
<Zteam> Jan 02 14:25:19.558 [notice] Tor v0.2.1.21. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux x86_64)
<ahnfelt> I've run dpk-reconfigure and selected Apple Mac mini USB IR Receiver
<OerHeks> Arsin just add the repo in software sources and the key lin in Terminal, that's aall
<andyl> whats are some good laptop brands that have good hardware support for ubuntu
<alain_> hello, my problem is I can not install my Pinnacle PCTV 70e. I looked at several pages where they have succeeded but I am not able to make it work. Koalay karmic want to use to run the final card to use linux. thanks
<Bonster> andyl, i guess a dell
<ahnfelt> but irw shows nothing when pressing the buttons
<erkan^> and compaq, Bonster?
<grawity> Zteam: Now Tor should be working - just give it a few minutes to connect.
<erUSUL> nmvictor: is a windows program ? in unix/linux serial ports are not used you used the serial device /dev/ttyUSB1 in your case or /dev/ttyS1 in a normal pc serial port
<Bonster> erkan^, isnt compaq dead?
<Smithy> I used this command sudo apt-get install yakuake          How do you uninstall
<erkan^> no why?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: so if in windows/DOS you would use COM1 in linux you use /dev/ttyS1
<grawity> Smithy: Use 'remove'
<Zteam> grawity: okey, but according to Vidalia Tor is off?
<grawity> erUSUL: COM1 is ttyS0
<BlouBlou> Smithy: sudo apt-get purge yakuake
<Smithy> Thanks all
<ahnfelt> when I cat the device, it shows output when the buttons are clicked
<grawity> Zteam: Vidalia just is unable to communicate with it, but Tor itself is running
<ahnfelt> what should I try next?
<Arsin> OerHeks: I did that, same result. What program is supposed to open the files from getDeb
<grawity> Arsin: gdebi for GUI, dpkg for Terminal.
<Zteam> okey, but the torbutton isn't working either
<Zteam> grawity: okey, but the torbutton isn't working either
<Arsin> grawity: How do I find gdebi
<nmvictor> ok this is kannel configuration, and for your info, kannel is only available in linux unless you port it to windows,should i link you to the documentation im following to configure this?maybe im talking of a different port
<Bonster> Arsin, double click on deb file
<grawity> Arsin: It should come with Ubuntu... just double-click the .deb package.
<nmvictor> erUSUL: ok this is kannel configuration, and for your info, kannel is only available in linux unless you port it to windows,should i link you to the documentation im following to configure this?maybe im talking of a different port
<ahnfelt> whoops, accidentally closed weechat (did anybody say anything to me?)
<Milp> Hey guys, a dist-upgrade messed up half my server and SSHD broke, how would i go about diagnosing it now that my server is in repair mode?
<taky_> :D
<taky_> hey newbs
<grawity> Milp: VPS or dedicated?
<Milp> grawity: VPS
<taky_> i just bought my first server!
<Arsin> grawity: When I get it off getdeb a program is called 'apturl' which opens the Synaptics. I can't save the deb file it just wants to automatically launch
<alabd> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d \! 192.168.3.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 10.0.151.13  << has been used to share ppp0 internet from 192.168.3.1 to 192.168.3.2 but while 192.168.3.2 pings an address it gives > From 192.168.3.2 icmp_seq=59 Destination Host Unreachable
<nastas> hi all
<Bonster> Arsin, add the repository
<taky> anyone good with servers specifically? want to know if i made a decent purchase on my first piece of racked hardware
<mka> hi nastas
<erkan^> Bonster, which videocard have you?
<Arsin> Bonster: I believe I have, how can I make sure?
<Zteam> grawity: I think I give up, this thing won't work
<grawity> Zteam: When you enable Torbutton and try to open a page, what do you get?
<Arsin> Bonster:  sudo wget -q -O- http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Arsin> Bonster: The line after that just said OK
<grawity> Arsin: you added only the key, not the repository itself
<Bonster> erkan^, 7600GT nvidia
<Bonster> Arsin, thats only the key
<Arsin> grawity: I went into the System-Administration-Software Sources, Third-Party Software  and put it there too
<erkan^> ok, i have intel GMA 4500MHD, that doens't work on the ubuntu :S
<Guest47268> hi
<Zteam> grawity: it just tells me it failed the previous time I tried to use it, and ask me if I want to contiune, if go to whatismyip.com i have my normal ip-adress
<Bonster> Arsin, copy the deb http line
<Milp> I checked the kern.log of my broken server now and it says a lot of "Cannot find map file. No module symbols loaded -  kernel modules not enabled" What does this mean and how would i go about fixing this?
<Bonster> into software sources
<Arsin> Bonster:  deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu karmic-getdeb games
<Arsin> Bonster: I did
<Bonster> Arsin, do an update?
<Zteam> grawity: If I run a test it fails, and it tells me to check my proxy settings
<ghostknife> I thought Karmic's grub will be silent, accessible with a shift key? Mine displays an ugly black/white list of images to boot?
<Milp> Can soomeone please help me with this kernel map file missing? How would i go about fixing this and where should this mapfile be located on my ubuntu?
<Arsin> Bonster: It is updated says Update Manager
<Bonster> Arsin, then now just open synaptic and find the games u want, u dont need getdeb.net
<Arsin> Bonster: Songbird still doesn't appear
<grawity> Arsin: Tried clicking "Refresh"?
<Bonster> Arsin, which verison u using?
<Milp> Ok uuh, is it true that the system.map file for my kernel is supposed to be in /boot/ ?
<erkan^> I think that COmpaq don't work good :(
<reduz7> hi guys! help! i installed 9.10 and can't log in! i always get an "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" and can't figure out how to get out from those screens!
<erkan^> black screen, reduz7?
<reduz7> erkan^, yes
<erkan^> me same problem
<clrg> reduz7: Recently installed a graphics driver?
<erkan^> which videocard have you?
<reduz7> clrg, installed the nvidia one
<clrg> reduz7: Did it work before you installed the nvidia driver? Then we found the problem
<Bonster> reduz7, which driver u install and which card u got
<reduz7> clrg, it didn't either, but at least i could go back to console
<OerHeks> Arsin i tries also, but i found out direct download will do 32bit/64bit > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-songbird-1-4-1-in-ubuntu.html
<reduz7> clgr now if i go to console i got black screen
<reduz7> Bonster, nvidia gf8600
<Zteam> grawity: any clue?
<reduz7> also ubuntu doesn't allow me to change driver in those screens
<_THEGOD> is it possible to load grub from syslinux ?
<clrg> reduz7: Did you modfify anything of the default installation except the driver that could be relevant to the problem?
<erkan^> what is grub?
<reduz7> clrg, no
<clrg> erkan: That's the boot loader
<reduz7> glrg also i get "failure restoring default configuration" if i want to use default graphics option
<reduz7> glrg so there's not much i can do, can't log in at all
<reduz7> ah maybe i could ssh
<reduz7> but i don't know the IP
<_THEGOD> erkan grldr
<erkan^> ok. I don't understand why did a display for my laptop blank when i go install/demo :S. hmdi connect on my laptop and a televison work very good :s
<clrg> reduz7: You can probably log in to tty1-6.. Try pressing ctrl+alt+f1. Do you see a termial promt?
<reduz7> clrg blank screen if i do that
<erkan^> did you try with a hdmi too, reduz7?
<clrg> reduz7: Try pressing enter
<_THEGOD> anyone knows how to attach grldr to syslinux ?
<reduz7> clrg, tried pressing enter a few times but it's still blank, also i can't even go back to F7 so i assume it crashed
<clrg> reduz7: Yeah, looks that way.. Do you see the login screen after reboot, or is it just blank?
<Bonster> reduz7, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Milp> Hey guys, a dist-upgrade messed up half my server and SSHD broke, how would i go about diagnosing it now that my server is in repair mode and i can access it via SSH again?
<reduz7> Bonster, i'd do that if i had a shell :)
<guntbert> reduz7: try <alt> left, or <alt> right (several times)
<reduz7> Bonster, i can't even go to a shell
<Zteam> reduz7: try booting up from a liveCD then?
<clrg> Bonster: The problem is the graphics driver, not X11
<reduz7> ok will try, thanks!
<Arsin> OerHeks: Thanks
<grawity> Milp: If you have access to the console - try upgrading again.
<OerHeks> Arsin i had to remove gstreamer bad plugin, before it works
<OerHeks> have fun
<Milp> grawity i have access to the console but the old server is only mounted as a Folder, so i can only modify data and now run commands
<Milp> *not
<Bonster> reduz7, use recovery mode in the grub option?
<clrg> Milp: Depends on what runlevel you are, try pinging your machine
<grawity> Milp: chroot to it?
<Milp> grawity what is that?
<grawity> A command.
<reduz7> ok i got to the livecd, what do i do from there? :)
<guntbert> !chroot | Milp
<ubottu> Milp: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Milp> thanks guntbert
<Zteam> Milp: chroot let you run commands from the CD that modifies your ubuntu-partition instead of the CD
<clrg> reduz7: Does the graphical environment work with the live cd?
<Milp> so i would just hit chroot NEWROOT /repair/ and id be in my old distribution?
<c3l> is there no plug-in or mod or w/e to be able to manage backgrounds for different displays in gnome? (..similar result as in kde..)
<Zteam> Milp: Yeah but you have to mount it first
<reduz7> clrg, yeah
<reduz7> ah i figured out the IP and shelled in
<Milp> Zteam the folder is already mounted :)
<guntbert> Milp: if you mounted your old distri in /repair - yes
<Milp> guntbert yep i did, awesome
<clrg> c3l: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/93/
<c3l> clrg, thx
<Zteam> Milp: Don't think it will work with graphical programs thought
<guntbert> Milp: you can leave that chroot environment with <ctrl> d
<clrg> reduz7: Good. All you need to do is remove the buggy driver and go back to the working on you used before.
<NamVet> does the ubuntu install check the old hard drive for errors?
<Milp> Zteam yeah its a console only server
<Zteam> Milp: okey :-)
<SwedeMike> NamVet: generally not.
<Milp> Is there an apt-get function to repair my distribution or anything?
<Milp> like to check and fix everything
<clrg> NamVet: Boot the live cd, fire up a terminal, fdisk -l to see your partitions, then fsck to check the FS
<Zteam> Milp: sudo aptitude install -f
<NamVet> SwedeMike a suggestion on what to use to prepare the drive for Ubuntu install?
<mbruins> Milp: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<reduz7> clrg, it's probably not the driver's fault but ubuntu that doesn't know what to do when connected through a KVM switch
<SwedeMike> NamVet: not really, do you suspect the drive to be faulty?
<Milp> Zteam aptitude is not available on the repair container
<Zteam> Milp: that will try to fix package problems
<NamVet> clrg: thank you good bye all happy new year
<Milp> Zteam wait ill just install it, thanks
<Zteam> Milp: okey, just try sudo apt-get install -f
<Zteam> Milp: instead
<clrg> reduz7: Do you connect to the KVM switch using VGA?
<clrg> reduz7: You might need to adapt your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the external KVM monitor
<Milp> Zteam aptitude is crashes due to SIGABRT :/
<Milp> however apt-get does nothing with the -f parameter
<reduz7> clgr: ah.. i just found a modeline so i'm going to try that out
<Zteam> Milp: that means it can't find any errors in the package system
<clrg> Milp: Does apt-get check report missing dependencies?
<Milp> clrg says something about building dependency tree
<clrg> Milp: And that's all there is? Then your dependencies are met..
<guntbert> Milp: I seem to remember - for apt... to work you have to mount several systems (like /proc...) into the chroot - but I forgot the exact commands
<Milp> hmm ok, my kern.log also says something about a missing map file, could that be causing errors?
<Milp> or should i just run do-release-upgrade again and upgrade to yet another dist.?
<Zteam> Milp: which dist are you using?
<Milp> 2.6.18-028stab062.3
<clrg> guntbert: You need /dev and /proc.. I guess there's an article about it, I'll search for it
<Milp> thats what uname -r tells me, im not quite sure what to make out of this
<Snausages> Hi, I recently created a second user account on my 9.10 laptop.  Now the suspend/power saving behavior is completely different from what I have specified in power settings.  How do I reset them so that they actually work?
<Zteam> Milp: which ubuntu relase?
<reduz7> clgr: worked perfectly now! though i'm a little scared of what could have happened if i didn't have a shell..  i'm not sure why ubuntu can't switch to a VESA display in case of failure
<Zteam> Milp: release*
<Milp> jaunty
<Zteam> Milp: why not upgrade to karmic?
<clrg> guntbert: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<Milp> Zteam i am in the progress of updating, but the updates somehow failed and now my server is completely wrecked
<Zteam> Milp: let it update again
<Milp> Zteam thats why im in the repair mode now, cant even access it through the net anymore
<Zteam> Milp: hopefully it will work
<Milp> Zteam hm that sounds like a plan, but thats what i did before already
<clrg> reduz7: I believe you can tell X11 to do just that, but I'm no expert on X.. I'm glad it worked
<Milp> Zteam i started with the last LTS release of ubuntu and upgraded till jaunty and it only got worse lol
<reduz7> clrg, heh actually it didn't completely work.. i have a virtual screen larger than the res
<VCoolio> in bash, how do I call 'all arguments except the first'? The first is $1
<Milp> Zteam hm do-release-upgrade crashes with Errno12 Cannot allocate memory
<Zteam> Milp: update one step too then, otherwise you can try to boot with an older kernel
<Milp> Zteam how do i boot an older kernel when i cant access the machine while booting? Is there a config line or something i can change?
<Dr_Willis> the grub configs define the default kernel to use. Milp
<Zteam> Milp: yes use, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out your latest kernel
<clrg> reduz7: There's a GUI tool to manage the resolution.. Easier to use than xorg.conf. You should find it in System > Preferences > Display
<Milp> Thanks guys :D
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  isent that  $2-  or somthing like that. Check the abs guide.
<Dr_Willis> !abs | VCoolio
<ubottu> VCoolio: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Federeor> Do you guys know of any article on how wubi works ??
<Federeor> I am really curious
<behappy> Hello its possible to make connection remote descktop  from my ubuntu to windows 7 in othe pc in same network ?
<Zteam> Milp: but I really don't understand why you upgraded from a LTS to janty??
<Milp> Zteam Dr_Willis ok something is definately wrong, the whole boot folder is empty
<Dr_Willis> behappy:  vnc will let you get 'remote desktops's On windos.
<Milp> Zteam because the newest mumble server wouldnt run on the old LTS version
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  you dont have  a seperate /boot/ partition that may not be mounted?
<behappy> Dr_Willis: how to install it ?
<Federeor> 1wubi
<Federeor> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Milp> Dr_Willis how do i check?
<Dr_Willis> behappy:  theres dozens of vnc cliwent/servers for windows.  gnome on ubuntu has a vnc fweather as well. or you can install a seperate vnc server for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  sudo fdisk -l, and mount, and explore the filesystems  I guess. :) its odd that /boot/ is empty. but  ive seen some disrtos/peopel set up a /boot/ partition thats not mounted . but that can really goof up grub updates
<behappy> Dr_Willis: but this will be done over internet so I need domain or whatever then the connection will be slow ?
<Milp> Dr_Willis it says that it cant open /proc/partitions :/
<clrg> Milp: Are you root?
<Dr_Willis> behappy:  over the internet  - You would want to  'ssh tunnle' the vnc connection, or use freenx, or some sort of VPN.
<wowoto> Milp: sudo -i
<Milp> Dr_Willis i should probably mention that im still in the mounted repair folder
<Milp> wowoto clrg Did that, still doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  You are in a chrooted enviroment?
<Milp> Dr_Willis yes
<clrg> Milp: Did you mount /proc ?
<Dr_Willis> try the commands in a non chroot shell. sounds like uyou dident mount /proc/ and the other stuff properly befor chrooting
<DVA5912> why is it when i upload files to my own servers, via ftp, they automaticaly have no permissions im using vsftpd for my service
<Milp> clrg i only mounted the main folder
<Milp> clrg how would i go about mounting all the rest that needs to be mounted? :/
<br0kenarr0w> why does the installer take so much time to create an ext4 fs?
<clrg> Milp: Your chroot env needs /dev and /proc in order to work properly
<jcc1> I recently upgraded to 9.10, but due to many probs from too many upgrades, re-loaded from scratch. After both the upgrade and scratch install I have a prob w/login notifier/system notifier, i.e. no text, just a black box w/4 dotted lines. Anybody else seen this? I searched for solutions but found none.
<clrg> Milp: http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<Milp> thanks man
<clrg> Milp: Just ignore the ssh part. The article should explain how to create a chroot environment
<Milp> clrg im on ssh anyways :)
<Milp> clrg do i need to close my existing chroot stuff first? CTRL-C right?
<clrg> Milp: Exit is the proper way
<Dr_Willis> mount -o bind /dev /location/of/mountpoint/dev
<mickster54> i have a usb speakerphone device from panasonic, but dunno how to get it working, it doesnt work by default:/
<Dr_Willis> http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2007/01/07/howto-dev-file-system-in-chroot-ed-environment/
<reduz7> clrg, seems i can't do anything with the gui tool, and for a reson i don't understand my vertical resolution is larger than the monitor so it scrolls up and down
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  i always end up double checking the old gentoo install docs. They basically do the 'switch over totally to the chrooted system' for their install. :)
<Milp> Dr_Willis what do you mean? I am a little confused right now
<reduz7> clgr though the screen resolution is correct
<Milp> Dr_Willis i think totally chrooting in to that folder-mounted machine is exactly what i want to do, i just dont quite know how, and the tutorial tells me something about downloading and installing stuff
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  you need to set up the proc and dev - Befor you chroot.
<Milp> Dr_Willis how do i do that?
<clrg> reduz7: Curious. Please execute "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  somthing similer to what is said in  code listing 2.16 of this (yes i knos its gentoo docs) --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
<Dr_Willis> livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
<Dr_Willis> livecd / # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<reduz7> clrg oh i fixed it... it was some strange bug it seems, i just removed some of the smaller resolutions like 800x600 and now it works from xorg.conf
<clrg> Dr_Willis: Exactly. Those are the commands I was searching for =)
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  otherwise when you chroot in. the /proc and /dev will be incorrect
<Dr_Willis> clrg:  gentoo is so usefull.. for examples. :)
<klown> clrg, never seen that pastebin command before.  thank you.
<br0kenarr0w> lol i dont get linux ;)
<Federeor> Do you guys know of any article on how wubi works ??
<Federeor> A link will help ?
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  also /boot needs to be mounted to its proper place also if its on its own partition
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | Federeor
<ubottu> Federeor: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<clrg> klown: You're welcome. Keep in mind you need to install pastebinit first
<Dr_Willis> Ive been seeing more and more disrots use a wubi-type setup to install inside windows.. scary stuff
<reduz7> ok now i have another question. I start empathy for the first time and all it does is asking me for a password of a default keyring to unlock. I have no idea what is that!
<alain_> hello, my problem is I can not install my Pinnacle PCTV 70e. I looked at several pages where they have succeeded but I am not able to make it work. Koalay karmic want to use to run the final card to use linux. thanks
<Federeor> Dr_Willis : No how it works , the link you posted doesn't have that . I even tried googling but coudn't find anything useful
<Dr_Willis> reduz7:  its making a password for your default keyring to store all your passwords.
<Milp> Dr_Willis ok umm is mount -t proc proc /repair/proc the correct Command to mount proc? And mount -o bind /dev /repair/dev for the dev folder?
<clrg> reduz7: Its name tells you what it does: Its a keyring.
<reduz7> Dr_Willis, well wathever i enter on that text box it isn't happy
<Dr_Willis> Federeor:  thats the extent of my wubi knowledge. I avoide wubi like its the plauge.
<reduz7> clrg, i know what a keyring is, but wathever i enter in the textbox, empathy isn't happy with and asks again
<Snausages> gah, this is getting to be nasty.  Every time I attempt to switch users or connect AC power, or disconnect AC power, my laptop suspends itself.  This is new behavior which started concurrently with creating a 2nd user account.  Can anyone help?
<klown> guess the password isnt correct :P
<Dr_Willis> reduz7:  you may have set a password for your keyring at one timne. and dont rember what it was.
<Dr_Willis> !resetkeyring
<reduz7> Dr_Willis, it's a clean install so i don't think so
<clrg> Federeor: I'm sure there's a developer forum
<br0kenarr0w> if i have an encrypted home directory on one drive, and reinstall linux and create a user with the same password, can i copy the old home folder over to the new and read my ecrypted data?
<Dr_Willis> reduz7:  no idea then.  I got a video on how to reset the keyring passowrd at --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<g0tcha> hey guys, is it possible to change the pptpd server port from 1723 to a different port?
<Dr_Willis> reduz7:  i always set my keyring password to be empty. So i never see programs asking for it.
<jcc1> Has anyone else seen the problem with a blank notifier window on 9.10 fresh install?
<Milp> Dr_Willis are there commands to check if i mounted proc and dev right? And then how would i mount boot?
<Federeor> Dr_Willis , clrg : I am not using wubi ,  but I just wanted to take part in a discussion on wubi but I have no idea how it works and I not really interested to dissect the program lol
<reduz7> Dr_Willis, thanks! I don't really know what is going on with 9.10 but i don't even rememver having so many problems with a clean install of an ubuntu version so far :(
<Snausages> jcc1: I saw some weird notifier windows from mine when I first started.  I turned off a lot of notifications and it hasn't been a problem since then.
<jcc1> The particular window that's causing me probs is on initial login and bat status on laptop, there have been others, but since there is no text I have no clue what they are
<shane_> ???
<hakunama1ata> execouse me
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  same as you mount any other filesystem   mount /dev/whatever /boot after you chroot in.
<jcc1> I saw one article that said it was because Lucida fonts are no longer installed. I oinstalled them but no help
<Milp> Dr_Willis uuh what is /dev/whatever in this case then? I dont quite understand
<Snausages> jcc1: mine would show some scrambled graphics, and I heard the same complaint from other users.  I never actually set out to fix this...  I don't like notification systems in general so I was mostly just trying to cut down the noise and traffic on screen...  but whatever I did, the faulty notifications stopped when I did it.
<jcc1> OK with me, but I've never even looked at notifier system, where do I find the setup for this?
<Snausages> heh, trying to remember where I found the settings
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  thats what 'sudo fdisk -l' will show you. You need to learn how your system is partioned and what filesystems are where.
<jcc1> i briefly looked one afternoon a few days ago, but I'm clueless on this
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  if you dont understand the basics of mounting a filesystem. then its time to learn soem more linux basics befor trying anything more complex.
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jcc1> I couldn't figure out where...
<alain_> hello, my problem is I can not install my Pinnacle PCTV 70e. I looked at several pages where they have succeeded but I am not able to make it work. Koalay karmic want to use to run the final card to use linux. thanks
<Milp> Dr_Willis Hm i see, is there a way to check if i mounted proc and dev correctly?
<g0tcha> any idea on how to change the port on a pptp server from 1723 to something else?
<porki> what is the role and skills of server administrator ? how to become a server administrator ?
<jcc1> porki, google the SAG (Systems Administrator Guide) for starters, linux oriented and a little out of date but a good general overview of responsibilities
<alain_> hello, my problem is I can not install my Pinnacle PCTV 70e. I looked at several pages where they have succeeded but I am not able to make it work. Koalay karmic want to use to run the final card to use linux. thanks
<jcc1> porki, http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<porki> jcc1 , what are the minimum skills required for becoming server admin?
<bazhang> alain_, do you have a link to those pages; also what steps have you taken and what errors have you gotten; paste.ubuntu.com with the errors you have received
<bazhang> porki, that is offtopic for here; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Dr_Willis> Milp:  when you chroot in see whats in /proc and /dev
<g0tcha> does ubuntu have a firewall installed by default that might block port 1723?
<g0tcha> ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> g0tcha: no; no firewall is *enabled* by default
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  thers are no default firewall rules to block anuything
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  check with sudo iptables -L (or was it --list)  to see all rules
<macman_> hey all question .. i have 5 pdf's right they are on my desktop .. when i drag them to my external hdd they turn funky looking and   ican't open them .. i try to open it says permission denied .. what could that be .. another thing i can read/write to the external hdd that is saying permission denied
<lunixx> I need some advice for how to dualboot Vista and Ubuntu9.10. OSes are installed on different physical harddrives.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, it comes out empty with nothing listed
<napster> lunixx, Seems I can help you
<lunixx> napster  :) great
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, i guess my isp is blocking port 1723 then because i portforward it to my ubuntu and still shows as blocked
<mka> macman_, can you open your pdf's when they are in desktop?
<g0tcha> can the pptp server port be changed by any chance?
<napster> !ask | lunixx
<ubottu> lunixx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macman_> yes mka
<urthmover> lunixx: I don't know much but I believe that you should be manipulating your menu.lst file to point at different devices/partitions
<g0tcha> cant find much in google about that subject
<urthmover> menu.lst is part of the grub configuration
<TangentCollision> how do I get the repository for powwow?
<mka> macman_, are you coping them with terminal or with nautilus?
<macman_> nautilus mka
<mickster54> i have a panasonic kx-ts710ex which breaks pulse when i plug it in...can anyone help me?
<jcc1> for dual boot, here is a good place to start  http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<jcc1> they also have an article linked there with linux installed first
<mka> macman_, what type of filesystem are you having on your external drive?
<macman_> ntfs mka
<mka> macman_, can you confirm that the md5sum is the same for the pdf's in desktop and the ones in external drive. also check the permissions of the files in the external drive
<Trizicus> When I insert my external hard drive and unmount it is there a command in gnome to remount w/o physically plugging in the drive again (no I am not referring to mount)
<erUSUL> Trizicus: gnome-mount /dev/whatever ? worked in hal days. not sure it it does anymore in karmic
<pasjr> hal is in 9.10 but removed in 10.04
<Trizicus> erUSUL: What mounts the device automatically when I plug it in?
<erUSUL> Trizicus: in karmic maybe is better. « devkit-disks --mount /dev/whatever »
<pasjr> any lucid gurus in here?
<erUSUL> Trizicus: never tried it though
<|Slacker|> pasjr, what's gonna replace hal?
<erUSUL> !lucid | pasjr
<ubottu> pasjr: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Trizicus> erUSUL: gnome-mount -d /dev/whatever works
<erUSUL> Trizicus: ok; good to know ;)
<Trizicus> erUSUL: Thanks btw
<blackshell> is menu.lst file missing in 9.10?
<Trizicus> And yea what is replacing hal
<pasjr> nothing they just did away with it, I am currently looking into excatly how tthey did that
<erUSUL> !grub2 | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: to call all arguments except the first: ${*:2}  <-- calls all starting with $2
<erUSUL> pasjr: udev and devicekit
<blackshell> thats not a answer to my question
<pasjr> I know Ubuntu+1 is for lucid, however no one on there at this time
<yassine> how do i access grub's interactive shell at boot time ?
<Trizicus> is grub2 out of beta yet?
<qu4nt> blackshell : there is no menu.lst in 9.10 any longer because that was a part of grub and in 9.10 standard is grub2
<erUSUL> blackshell: it is; grub2 used in karmic does not use menu.lst. read the docs to know how to tweak it
<mka> blackshell, yes it's no longer used
<blackshell> so how do i edit the booting operation?
<pasjr> access grub via esc as soon as you see the word grub
<erUSUL> blackshell: read the docs
<leee> hi,everyone
<mka> blackshell, good luck, my friend
<yassine> Trizicus, its out
<mka> hey, leee
<pasjr> ect/defaults/grub
<lunixx> jccl  thanks,, but I hav OSes on two different harddrives and I think that the reason why grub doesnt find vista is because of the crappy Vista bootloader?  When I select Vista harddrive to boot up first in bios, vista boots nicely,   when I select ubuntu9.10 to boot first, grub displays the boot list and it finds XP-pro harddrive, another Linux harddrive but the \harddrive vith Vista dont show up. Editing this file is supposed to fix it, i think, 
<Trizicus> yassine: Does Ubuntu use the latest and greatest?
<leee> can somebody tell me how to use Pan
<yassine> Trizicus,  yes
<pasjr> 9.10 - 10.04 you use /ect/default/grub to mod your boot
<e01> hello, i have a problem with UNR 9.10, i have installed mac4lin , then removed it, but it replace the contact list icons on my pidgin
<leee> how to use pan
<e01> i was trying to reinstall pidgin, but mac icons still exists and can't change them
<yassine> pasjr, i need to access the shell now i have a screwed kernel configured need to select a working one
<Trizicus> yassine: I'm looking and it says 1.97 beta 4
<erUSUL> leee: configure it (add news server). subscribe to some newgroups, profit
<leee> ok,I 'm trying now
<pasjr> as soon as you boot at the grub word hit esc and you will be givein the grub menu
<reduz> hey guys
<reduz> my pulseaudio is doing gibberish every time i play something just when it opens a stream
<reduz> any idea why?
<jcc1> there is a boot grup windows howto on tldp, I believe you have to do something along the lines od copying the boot sector on the windows drive and using that. I haven't done this in quite sometime, but did have this setup with XP. It seems to me I found the needed info at tldp.org
<reduz> this is fresh installed ubuntu
<pasjr> or you can boot from live cd and rebuild your kernel that way
<mka> reduz, what about alsa?
<Milp> Hm does anyone know where ubuntu stores the network configurations?
<yassine> Trizicus, sorry miss understood your question was thinking that ubuntu is using a stable 2.0 which is not the case
<technoviking> the ucf us off by default in UBunru Desktop correct?
<leee> please tell me some usenet servers
<reduz> mka, i don't know, last time i disabled pulseaudio i was left with no sound at all forever and with no chance of fixing it, so i don't want to try
<Trizicus> yassine: Yea so it is still not stable; are there plans to make it stable?
<reduz> even if i reenabled pulseuadio, i lost sound
<yassine> pasjr, even pressing esc does not get me into the shell i have an usb keyboard maybe that is the reason?
<mka> reduz, ok. good luck then.
<pasjr> could be, try the live cd and you can access your hard drive and rebulid kernel that way
<reduz> mka, yeah. i don't even know why pulseaudio exists in the first place, but nothing to do about it :(
<mka> reduz, I don't know anything about disabling pulseaudio, i thought you could select alsa over pulseaudio
<Exetubin> i need help with removing the black borders in my PS3 Karmic
<yassine> Trizicus, certainly the only thing i can say now is that the configuration process is now a pain and everything else but user friendly
<reduz> mka, as far as i know you can't as pulseaudio routes anything alsa to it
<Exetubin> i need help with removing the black borders in my PS3 Karmic
<reduz> mka, you have to uninstall it for it to stop working
<Trizicus> yassine: Yea which is why I ask :D. I checked and grub2 stable is out but not defaulted or even an update in 9.10 so I presume that it has to be manually installed?
<pasjr> all the config files are in 9.10 and 10.04, they are just in different local's
<mka> Milp, /etc/network ?
<Milp> mka thanks
<pasjr> time to blow smoke see you all later :);;;;;
<mka> pasjr, to "grep" the attention of the person you are talking to, using his/her name might help
<mka> I am late
<yassine> esc is not helping accessing grub's interactive shell
<Exetubin> i need help with removing the black borders in my PS3 Karmic
<reduz> question: how do i disable pulseaudio?
<OerHeks> yassine hold SHIFT during boottime, to enter grub menu
<Exetubin> anyone here have any experience with FBSet?
<yassine> OerHeks, let me try that
<mka> reduz, I am on intrepid liveCD, there is System > Preferences > Sound, does it exist in karmic?
<yassine> OerHeks, shift + esc ?
<OerHeks> yassine only shift
<reduz> mka, yes but 1) no mention to pulseaudio in karmic 2) even if mentioned, switching to something else doesn't disable it
<yassine> OerHeks, its not working :(
<qu4nt> reduz, mka: try using system -> preferences -> multimedia-system
<reduz> qu4nt, doesn't exist
<qu4nt> im in 9.10, have german localization, there is a entry called "multimedia-system", dont know how its called in english localization, i also have the entry "klang" , equal to "sound" in english
<reduz> qu4nt, ah.. though i don't see anything related to pulseaudio there
<yassine> OerHeks, ctrl + shift
<ecart> .
<aLeSD> hi all
<OerHeks> yassine thnx, i used only shift somehowe ..
<aLeSD> I have a problerm in my brother's machine: he uses windows and he has many ports opened ... how could I find out which progrmas belong to thme ?
<erUSUL> aLeSD: ask in ##windows
<jcc1> aLeSD, netstat
<qu4nt> reduz, did you try switching to alsa?
<reduz> qu4nt, where do i switch to alsa?
<aLeSD> erUSUL: the answer in #windows is "install .... etc etc .." -> no sense
<protoplay> hey ive got a huge problem guys, ive got a non-working linux partition on this pc with an encrypted filesystem, that I need to access... I donno how though
<jibadeeha> anyone here experience the notification panel showing the battery icon for network manager - in fact i now have two battery icons showing, where one is actually networkmanager ... seems to have just started happening and is random
<jibadeeha> this is in gnome btw
<petro> has anyone tried ubuntu with the sony ereader...? It won't connect/mount or even charge now, when i connect it to my usb. It did before, but then ubuntu in its ultimate annoyingness decuded to mess up
<qu4nt> reduz, at multimedia-system choose alsa for default output
<erUSUL> aLeSD: well i dunno if windows has netstat or similar tool so we can not help you. and is offtopic for this channel
<userone> how can i check which version of grub i am using? i upgraged to karmic, which means i am probably using grub and not grub2 which is installed by default on NEW 9.10 installs
<ecart> anyone knows a ccleaner for linux that is simpler than the fslint?
<reduz> qu4nt, i don't see anything to choose alsa
<userone> sudo grub-update -v?
<br0kenarr0w>  hey ive got a huge problem guys, ive got a non-working linux partition on this pc with an encrypted filesystem, that I need to access... I donno how though
<petro> if u don't know the password, ur done for br0kenarr0w
<Dr_Willis> br0kenarr0w:  its encrypted and you dont know the password?
<coz_> br0kenarr0w,  how are you going to access it if it is not working?
<qu4nt> reduz, w8 a mom
<petro> has anyone tried ubuntu with the sony ereader...? It won't connect/mount or even charge now, when i connect it to my usb. It did before, but then ubuntu screwed up the mounting, and now i can't..
<jcc1> userone, you could go to /usr/hare/doc/grub-common and look
<ecart> anyone knows a ccleaner for linux that is simpler than the fslint?
<ecart> anyone knows a ccleaner for linux that is simpler than the fslint?
<qu4nt> reduz, do you get there: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3014493/screenshot1.png ?
<jcc1> </usr/share>
<coz_> ecart,   what do you want to clean?
<jibadeeha> ecart, somebody on this planet will know
<lunixx> Just want to say thanks for the help:)   Now dualbooting with Vista ubuntu works great :)    Problem was that grub wasnt updated.. I had to write "update-grub" and grub detected the Vista harddrive without problems :D
<piglit> hello i have got mouse problem tried different mice different usb ports also the PS2 the mouse pointer moves and you can see that you click buttons but the system does NOT react what can i do about it it is a AMD64 sempron machine with a nvidia 6200 card
<br0kenarr0w> Dr_Willis, ive got the password, and ive reinstalled linux on another partition
<jcc1> lunixx, congrats
<cl0id> great
<userone> jcc1: i just checked /boot/grub and it has menu.lst and not grub.cnf so that means grub and not grub2 right?
<br0kenarr0w> petro, Dr_Willis, coz_ : Ive got all the files, i just need to mount the encrypted file
<faileas> ecart: what do you need?, the best way to go is installing what you need, and not going for the metapackages i feel
<reduz> qu4nt, no i don't get there, that's from previous ubuntu i thik.. also that screen doesn't disable pulseaudio
<sync3times> piglit,  run  xev and hover the mouse over the window
<piglit> I also disabled the RS232 and ethernet in the BIOS but that didnt do the job either
<petro> has anyone tried ubuntu with the sony ereader...? It won't connect/mount or even charge now, when i connect it to my usb. It did before, but then ubuntu screwed up the mounting, and now i can't.. do fuck all with it
<jcc1> userone, check /usr/share/doc/grub-common and look at the changelog
<jcc1> but if it's 9.10 it is grub2
<piglit> sync3times, ok thanks i run to the other room and try it brb
<cl0id> petro:you might have to mount your ereader manually
<ecart> The question is simple and not a science to be studied. Is there a program similar to ccleaner which is widely used in windows to linux or not? Yes What is it?
<ecart> faileas>
<petro> cl0id: i've tried.. it cant for some stupid reason
<jcc1> petro, do you have another system to make sure it's not an ereader prob???
<ecart> coz
<ecart> jibadeeha>
<petro> jcc1: ill check
<erUSUL> ecart: no; not needed
<faileas> ecart: with windows, cccleaner removes preloads
<coz_> ecart,   well I dont know of anything like a  "windowwasher" for linux  you can   sudo apt-get autoclean and suto apt-get autoremove
<br0kenarr0w> hey guys ive got an encrypted file and a password, how do i access my files?
<br0kenarr0w> its ecryptfs
<faileas> if you want a minimal ubuntu install, you REALLY have to look up what you need and what you don't
<ecart> ok
<ecart> thanks
<sync3times> br0kenarr0w, sounds like its not yours
<qu4nt> reduz, using a clean 9.10 install. the wiki says choosing alsa for all options would disable pulseaudio, thats for hardy..
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: folloowed the instructions i give earlier?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/
<adi_> how to activated wired?
<qu4nt> reduz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<coz_> br0kenarr0w,  I am not sure ..if you have lost the pass phrase...you are locked out... if you have not lost the passphrase  then mounting them should be no problem....if these files belong to someone else then  you're out of luck.... I am not clear on the  situation you are in .... can you explian that further?
<jcc1> wired what?
<br0kenarr0w> they belong to me, i have the *username*, its part of a encrypted linux filesystem
<br0kenarr0w> i have the  *password* too
<br0kenarr0w> but i donno how to unlock it
<userone> jcc1: thanks...
<mateus> Can I use de kernel's file configuration to compile a new kernel ?
<VCoolio> what command to re-read the ~/.bashrc file in a script? in a terminal ". ~/.bashrc" works, but not in a script
<br0kenarr0w> thx again erUSUL, ill try it again, this time its not from a livecd tho
<erUSUL> mateus: yes
<clrg> br0kenarr0w: Why don't you just log in, copy the files elsewhere, create your new user, copy then back, et voilà
<adi_> wireless
<sync3times> VCoolio, source .bashrc
<br0kenarr0w> clrg: the linux partition wont boot
<VCoolio> sync3times: thx
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: the problem from the livecd could be that the ecryptfs driver was not loaded
<br0kenarr0w> yeh that was what it said
<br0kenarr0w> there was a kernel error
<jcc1> adi, wireless network card? if so, what card?
<br0kenarr0w> didnt support encry[pted filenames
<Milp> Is there any place i can get the normal default 8.04.1 sources list from?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: do « sudo modprobe ecryptfs » to make sure
<petro> stupid fucking thing
<mateus> erUSUL, is just copy and paste in the kernel's folder ?
<erUSUL> !language | petro
<ubottu> petro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<petro> i can't mount it.. ubuntu looks like it's messed up the filesystem on the device jcc1
<jcc1> petro, busted?
<erUSUL> mateus: kernel configs are in /boot/config-*
<adi_> broadcom STA
<petro> jcc1:  well, windows detects it, but i can't view the drives at all.... and the device won't even charge..
<bob__> 1
<mateus> erUSUL, yeh I now
<jcc1> Try sony support and see about how to reformat/recover?
<petro> jcc1: i've had the thing 1 damn week
<br0kenarr0w> erUSUL, module not found... however, ecryptfs-mount-private returns no errors
<erUSUL> mateus: so what is the question then?
<jcc1> sounds like an ereader prob?
<erUSUL> br0kenarr0w: maybe is compiled in in newer kernels
<jcc1> if it won't charge under windows either
<br0kenarr0w> ah, grrreat
<jcc1> you musta got a bad one out of the box
<mateus> erUSUL, is just copy the config-* of old kernel , and paste in the new kernel's folder ?
<petro> jcc1: i'm more convinced that ubuntu hgas messed up the file system...
<muri_one> is it possible to get rid of pulse audio and still have a volume control applet in my gnome panel?
<qu4nt> petro: does the device may have an option to not load over usb or sth like that?
<erUSUL> mateus: cp /boot/config-2.6.31-17-generic /kernel_folder/.config && cd /kernel_folder/.config && make oldconfig
<br0kenarr0w> urgh this is annoying, I wish i never created an encrypted partition
<jcc1> Yea, maybe, but that doesn't explain the non-charging which would have nothing to do with a filesystem mess-up, that is in hardware
<petro> qu4nt: what do you mean?
<piglit> sync3times, i can click things on the pannel below but i cant click any window (like alt f4 a window) xev is saying things like : focusout event serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x4400001 keys: 200000 and lot more zeros...
<urthmover> where can I find the icon for evolution  I've created a startup bash script for it..and I'd like to use the default evolution icon ('m on 9.10)
<mateus> erUSUL, thank you very much
<Guest29796> Good day all, having panel problem Panel opens in gnome, but xfce it wont open. opens in xfce through terminal, however when i close terminal panel closes also. any suggestions?
<sync3times> piglit, does it say button up and button down when you click mouse buttons?
<erUSUL> mateus: no problem
<qu4nt> petro, my windows mobile has an option to disable charging over usb
<jcc1> petro, for what it's worth, I worked as elect. tech for a long time and charge issues on 99% of hardware have absolutely nothing to do with filesystem access
<nastas> Guest29796: i'm not sure but i think in xfce you have to create the panel
<jcc1> you can totally trash a filesystem but it should still charge
<petro> jcc1: cool, i've reset it see if that works
<jcc1> hopefully
<Guest29796> it was working untill i did a update
<petro> jcc1: it works now apparently :D
<nastas> Guest29796: did you try to make a new panel?
<petro> qu4nt: thanks a lot dude :)
<petro> jcc1: i appreciate the help :)
<jcc1> Yea!
<jcc1> no prob
<Guest29796> not sure how to do that verry new to this OS
<Guest29796> have been reading for days. with no luck
<piglit> sync3times, no no button up and button down (btw the error started when the system was working without any problems for an hour or so)
<nastas> Guest29796: are you on xfce now?
 * poot shit
<Guest29796> yes i am
 * poot butt
 * poot turd
<sync3times> piglit, you tried rebooting?
<nastas> do you have a bottom panel?
<VCoolio> urthmover: try the apps folder inside your icon theme, search for evolution-mail
<Guest29796> yes
<piglit> sync3times, yes then the error is gone for a while but returns after a random time sometimes an hour sometimes less
<nastas> right click on the bottom panel
<qu4nt> Guest29796, if you start it out of the console, sure it closes if you kill that console
<Guest29796> ok
<xtjacob> hello, I have ubuntu on a laptop, and for some reason when I choose restart after it shuts down it just sits there and does not restart. I have to press the power button before it will turn off
<sync3times> piglit, are you using programs that seize the mouse for some reason?
<sync3times> piglit, games or something?
<nastas> Guest29796: are you making a new panel now?
<br0kenarr0w> erUSUL, its not working :(
<Guest29796> how can i start it outside the terminal
<macman_> how can i make it so everytime i open any video it will open in vlc .. im tired of the mobie player .. i went to default appliactions and i put vlc to run but nothing
<br0kenarr0w> erUSUL, ecryptfs-mount-private just returns nothing
<VCoolio> urthmover: sorry, the icon should be 'evolution' (check the file /usr/share/applications/evolution-mail.desktop
<BLOODCLAW> how would i find out what ports i have open/closed?
<urthmover> VCoolio: great thanks
<jcc1> xtjacob, I had that prob with a XP system once, and although I don't remember exactly what, it had something to do with bios settings
<Guest29796> not sure how to make new panel
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: got a firewall set up?
<sync3times> BLOODCLAW, netstat -a
<clrg> macman_: You can set it in the properties-window of the file you want to be associated with vlc
<nastas> Guest29796: just right click in bottom panel and make a new panel
<qu4nt> Guest29796, under gnome u choose system -> prefereces -> "startprogramme" (thats in german, there ust be a similar entry under english localization)
<BLOODCLAW> faileas: i have a router?
<piglit> sync3times, no we do not use those
<BLOODCLAW> faileas: i dont have any client side firewalls however
<macman_> got it thanks
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  thats sounds like some good old apci/power management bug - used tobe real common issue ages ago.  No idea on a proper fix,  check the forums perahps for that specific laptop. Its possible some kernel update may fix it in the future (thats how my laptop wioth that issue got fixed a few months back)
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: well you'd have to check the router
<clrg> qu4nt: Startup programs, I guess
<Guest29796> i'm in xfce not gnome
<clrg> qu4nt: Correction: Its called startup applications.
<BLOODCLAW> faileas: would netstat -a tell me?
<macman_> clrg, how do i know it made changes or saved ?
<qu4nt> clrg, yeah whatever ;)
<clrg> macman_: By trying it =)
<faileas> BLOODCLAW: assuming you have a defailt set up, it isn't
<jcc1> DR_Willis, exactly, I remember fixing it in BIOS on an XP - HP laptop
<coop3r> hi i need some help with installation please can someone pm me?
<macman_> tried it still opening in movie player
<faileas> i THINK you need to look up port forwarding, and your global IP
<xtjacob> Dr_Willis: but for some reason it just started. Never used to do it
<nastas> Guest29796: did you right click the botom panel?
<adac> For power saving reasons I tried to add echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy in a root shell (as powertop suggests) but min_power never wil be written or maybe overwritten again. Any hints?
<VCoolio> coop3r: just try in here, more people to respond
<coop3r> ok
<Guest29796> i right click on bottom panel there is no make new panel option
<itsnotstalking> why would my dns services stop working for a few minutes every now and then, like many times a day? should i go yell at my ISP?
<clrg> macman_: What did you do exactly? Right-click, properties, tab "open with", select vlc
<Dr_Willis> xtjacob:  no idea on that then. Unless thers some new kernel bug with the last jkernel updates. Try the older kernles - see if it works with them. If it works with old.. but not new. File a bug report on the kewer kernels.
<sync3times> piglit, Well,  you could try stopping gdm, going down to a text login session and starting X via xinit   This would be a minimal X session and if takes only an hour to reproduce the problem that could give you information on whether its hardware or software
<macman_> yes
<nastas> what are the options?
<josef_> hi, I miss some colors when printing a pdf with envice,  print test page from printer properties works fine all colors are printed.
<xtjacob> Dr_Willis: ok, another weird thing is i don't think i've done a kernel update anytime soon
<Tiders> Why would the USB startup disk creater be failing?
<sirmike> test
<clrg> macman_: Did you repeat it for every type of file you want to be opened in vlc? Like avi, ogg, wmv, mov..
<coop3r> i installed ubuntu with wubi and it said it was finished and told me to restart so i did. then when i started my computer i chose ubuntu and after a few seconds it took me to GNU GRUB thing and it wants me to type in commands like a terminal or something
<piglit> sync3times, the strange thing is i can click on the panel below like get firefox or a console up but i cant klick firefox to go down in the upper right corner
<macman_> josef_, wow .. is that how you spell your name .. that is my first name also .. same spelling
<qu4nt> Guest29796, open a terminal, type in gnome-panel and there should be an at least very small panel appearing somewhere. right click on it and it should say "create new panel" or something similar
<br0kenarr0w> does anyone else know how to decrypt a encryptfs home directory with a username/password combo?
<Guest29796> costomise-add-Quit-restart-About xfce
<BLOODCLAW> faileas: would this fall under port forwarding in my router?
<faileas> yes
<nastas> add
<sync3times> piglit, so the buttons work in certain situations?
<josef_> whois macman
<clrg> josef_: You forgot the slash..
<clrg> josef_: He is n=nchezbur@34.180.35.213.dyn.estpak.ee
<coop3r> i installed ubuntu with wubi and it said it was finished and told me to restart so i did. then when i started my computer i chose ubuntu and after a few seconds it took me to GNU GRUB thing and it wants me to type in commands like a terminal or something
<piglit> sync3times, yes the mouse buttons work on the pannel below but NOT in the _ - x     signs right above the window the console or firefox is in
<riddlebox> what is a good cli bittorrent client?
<qu4nt> coop3r, are there any entries at the grub screen? just take one and hit enter then
<sync3times> piglit, just firefox, or a console window or other apps
<Guest29796> ok gnome panel opened clicked add new panel option. just added a horizontal panel
<clrg> riddlebox: Try rtorrent
<riddlebox> clrg, thanks
<Guest29796> bit once i closed terminal panel stayed
<Guest29796> will it still be there when i reboot??????
<coop3r> no qu4nt it says "[ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions. ]"
<nastas> Guest29796: i believe so
<Guest29796> thank you so much for your assistance
<coop3r> then it has the command line and it says "sh:grub>"
<qu4nt> Guest29796, you should add it on startup applications under system -> preferences
<Undertow> Anyone know if I need to do anything special to get nvidia drivers working in 9.10?
<piglit> sync3times, pan doesnt seem to work proper also, the movie player didnt work so it is kind of random
<piglit> only the pannel below seems to work
<wallace> Is there any standard, simple backup system that I can use to create backups of files - I'm happy to write some simple scripts myself, but if there's anything that's common/standard I'd like to use that
<Undertow> I used the hardware manager to install the nvidia drivers, X11 never loads and I cant get into recovery mode
<wallace> ....I want to run this of cron on my server
<Guest29796> now what would cause open windows to go gray for a few sec & freeze the sys untill it returns to normal
<Undertow> I have a garbage system with onboard video and I cant use both at the same time
<Undertow> I tried editing modprobe.conf to disable agpgart and intel_agp
<Undertow> also have tried using envy to set it up, no luck there either
<jtaji> wallace: there are many options... but take a look at rdiff-backup
<coop3r> VCoolio people arent answering me here can someone pm me please that knows about installation
<wallace> jtaji: k, thx
<blackshell> fff
<VCoolio> I'm trying to make a little script to add aliases to ~/.bash_aliases but I can't get it to re-read the file after editing; the terminal I ran the add alias script in doesn't recognize the new alias; using 'source or . ~/.bashaliases' doesn't work
<om26er_> coop3r: peoples are who.. you can use https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<nero_> hi
<e01> how can i change splash theme in Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<piglit> sync3times, i can go into text mode and start the X environment without gdm, but where can i find the right log file which can give me a change to retrieve error information?
<coop3r> piglit can i pm you
<VCoolio> so what command to use in a script to have the terminal where I ran the script in re-read the bash_aliases file?
<nero_> i downloaded madwifi trunk and saved it on my desktop how do i install it now?
<piglit> coop3r sure you can
<Tiders> Im trying to create a startup disk using the Ubuntu 9.04 CD that I requested and had mailed... Im using a Lexar USB stick and here's the log file when I try to do this and this happens every time with multiple sticks http://pastie.org/764015
<scunizi> piglit: perhaps.. /var/log
<oCean_> VCoolio: running a script will re-spawn a new shell. The 'source' command will read the file in *that* shell, after exit of the script, your current shell will not have read-in the new settings
<sync3times> piglit, wouldnt bother since sometime the buttons are working.   I would try cleaning out all settings for your desktop environment.    Let gnome or whatever reset itself.    move the settings directories to a temp directories?
<VCoolio> oCean_: hm, I see; thanks for pointing that out
<piglit> scunizi, ok but which of the log files do i need in this case?
<oCean_> VCoolio: so you'll still have to 'source' the newly edited file in your current shell
<piglit> sync3times, it is a fresh install ....
<piglit> 9.10 btw
<sync3times> piglit, wow
<scunizi> piglit: no idea. I totally missed the first part of your problem.. so other than you looking for logs I'm ignorant
<ubunturookie> i downloaded madwifi trunk and saved it on my desktop how do i install it now?
<kakjf>  Please click on this link and you will help me - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139747394
<wallace> jtaji: rdiff appears to be network based.  First up, I want to do the backups to a separate partition - external drive.  I'll worry about offsiting them later - is there anything you'd recommend?  (I can write a simple shellscript using tar, but I'd like something which will keep a few copies for longer term recovery)
<sync3times> piglit, create a new user and work inside that enviroment and see if it does the same thing
<br0kenarr0w> hey guys, what does it mean when linux failes to mount /dev/pts on none ?
<piglit> scunizi, the mouse does it job random the pannel down seems to work always but i cant use the mouse in the programs
<qu4nt> ubunturookie, there is a doc at http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs
<petsounds> !usb > Tiders
<jtaji> wallace: you can certainly rdiff-backup to a local disk... actually I've done that in the past, and then a simple rsync of the rdiff-backup data offsite
<ubottu> Tiders, please see my private message
<wallace> jtaji: I'm more worried about keeping them safe in the event of drive failure than a serious disaster
<jtaji> wallace: that way you can pull old versions from rdiff-backup data locally
<Tiders> petro, Yes but it doesnt tell you what to do if it fails
<Tiders> petro, Wrong person
<Tiders> petsounds, Yes but it doesnt tell you what to do if it fails
<wallace> jtaji: ahh, it does local too eh?  I had a quick look at the site, and it just talked about running over ssh
<coop3r> piglit check pm please :D
<petsounds> Tiders, how do you create it?
<ubunturookie> thank u
<Tiders> petsounds, With the USB Sstartup disk creater provided with Jaunty.. Ive used it before and its worked fine
<jtaji> wallace: yes indeed
<om26er> petsounds: try unetbootin
<piglit> sync3times, is a older kernel a good idea?
<wallace> jtaji, cool, will check it out in more detail, thanks :)
<Snausages> piglit: stuff that works for you is a good idea, don't worry about the age of the solution.
<sync3times> piglit, no, the problem is gnome,  have you run update-manager and installed all the updates?
<piglit> sync3times, yes al the updates are installed, was the first ting i did
<Tiders> petsounds, Do you know?
<sync3times> piglit, setup a new user and work though that environment for a while.   The only thing I can think of is that some customizaton that you did post-install has messed up something
<petsounds> Tiders, how about unetbootin? or you can dd the iso directly to usb. it's all the same.
<Tiders> petsounds, What do you mean by unetbootin?
<br0kenarr0w>  hey guys, what does it mean when linux failes to mount /dev/pts on none ?
<__BS__> Am trying unr 9.10 from usb key without installing. Having walked away, it's time out and asking for userid and password. What do I use?
<petsounds> Tiders, utility to create bootable usb, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<PSiL0> I have a quick question... how can I refresh uuid's of disk drives in mysql?  When I enter "SELECT * FROM devices;", none of the returned uuid's match a new drive's uuid
<lucy> My panel at the top of the screen has been deleted - I have now got it back but I cannot get onto the internet. I do not have the 'signal' bar for the internet on the screen. How do I get this back?
<om26er> __BS__: user name is ubuntu and password "password"
<coop3r> petsounds pm?
<__BS__> om26er - thanks. Thought I tried that ... but never mind. (Correction: have booted from unr 9.10 .iso, but I suspect that shouldn't matter - userid/password will be the same.) Thanks again.
<qu4nt> lucy, try adding modules to the panel
<reduz> ok, it seems ubuntu is no longer for me
<jaywebster> Hi guys, I am currently trying to install a Sitecom 300N Wireless USB Adapter WL-345 on Ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10. I am having a bit of trouble with it. Websites are telling me the chipset is RT2870 although when I put the USB stick in and check dmesg, I get “phy1 -> rt2800usb_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected”. I have no idea what to do from here.. do you have have any suggestions on what I should tr
<jaywebster> y? Thanks
<om26er> __BS__: that username and password did not work?
<petsounds> coop3r, what for?
<Tiders> petsounds, To install a binary dont you use ./NAME?
<coop3r> ask you a question this place is moving too fast
<__BS__> om26er - I've since rebooted, so not sure yet. I only meant I thought I tried that.
<coop3r> I installed ubuntu with wubi and it said it was completed and i restarted and now its giving me a GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4 (thats what it says at the top) and it is like a terminal it says minimal commands are suppored.
<reduz> i can't believe how many problems i'm having with ubuntu recently
<reduz> it used to work so well a few versions ago
<om26er> coop3r: windows work?
<coop3r> yes
<om26er> coop3r: reinstall with wubi
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i got rid of pulseaudio and got skype working but now any sound application controls my master volume.  if i lower sound on audacity it lowers sound on everything else.  is there a way to fix this?  and it there a volume control applet i can put on my dock now that pulseaudio is gone?
<piglit> sync3times, thanks for the effort i'll go and give google an other try
<om26er> reduz: use LTS
<coop3r> om26er k, thanls
<coop3r> thanks *
<__BS__> om26er - have since rebooted, and at the moment the ubuntu logo is up, the screen clears, a sound is heard, repeat. (I've had to play with F6 - no acpi, etc. trying to find what lets it boot. ) When I get back to such a prompt, I'll try again. Hopefully my sticky fingers will hit the right keys this time.
<reduz> om26er, no i don't mean 9.10 itself but design decisions in ubuntu which are a headache
<acovrig> can I share my internet (wifi) to an lg?
<Tiders> petsounds, What would happen if I just copy and paste the files to the USB stick
<om26er> Tiders: nothing
<Tiders> om26er, It wouldnt work?
<om26er> Tiders: no
<Tiders> om26er, So what should I do then..
<susanne> Hello at all
<lucy> how do you get default top bar?
<petsounds> Tiders, you can't
<om26er> Tiders: use unetbootin
<Tiders> om26er, How do you install a binary that has no extension on the end... Ive only used .runs
<qu4nt> lucy, you have to add the components to the panel yourself
<om26er> when win7 iso is extracted to a usb and the usb is given a boot flag it boots.. ubuntu should boot too
<petsounds> Tiders, install unetbootin with       sudo apt-get install unetbootin                 on terminal
<MEMEME> Hi, I'm new to linux and I'm going to install Ubuntu in few days, I was wondering if there's a video player out there that does the same job as my windows mpc-hc, one that has post processing filters/shaders like sharpen filter or deinterlace, I need that sometimes, thanks
<Tiders> petsounds, Then why would you give me a binary if its in repos
<jtaji> !resetpanel | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> !info vlc | MEMEME
<ubottu> MEMEME: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<__BS__> OK to ask about UNR here?
<MEMEME> vlc doesn't do that
<om26er> __BS__: yes
<erUSUL> then i dunno
<petsounds> Tiders, you ask me about unetbootin, i give you the link ;)
<lucy> jtaji, thanks :)
<Tiders> petsounds, Unetbootin only has up to Ubuntu 8.10..
<susanne> I've a problem with our Canon Printer Pixma ip6600d, it is recognized, the test page prints all right, but all other pages are just printed as blank ones...
<akos_> Hello! Is there a command line trick to open up a program (Virtualbox), and put it in the second virtual desktop, and make it maximized?
<jaywebster> Hi guys, I am having some trouble with my Sitecom 300N Wireless USB Adapter WL-345 on Ubuntu can anyone help? :-)
<acovrig> how can I print to a PIXMA MX860 Printer?
<petsounds> Tiders, i have it on karmic
<VCoolio> jaywebster: check compiz plugins for that, or check out devilspie
<faileas> Tiders: unetbootin will work with any livecdiso
<om26er> jaywebster: i would recommend ubuntuforums.org
<Tiders> faileas, Even if you cant select the right version?
<VCoolio> jaywebster: no command line tricks for that I think
<faileas> Tiders: the last few have an option to pick an iso
<akos_> Hello! Is there a command line trick to open up a program (Virtualbox), and make it open in the second workspace, and make it start maximized?
<faileas> granted, i mostly run it off windows, so i download the latest when i need it ;p
<Tiders> faileas, I cant do it with a CD?
<acovrig> how can I print to a PIXMA MX860 Printer?
<faileas> Tiders: you would have to make an image of the cd, i think
<VCoolio> akos_: check compiz plugins for that, or check out devilspie
<Dr_Willis> susanne:  i recall a similer issue with my Canon printer. Ive not tried it in ages -  Demo page worked.. other pages colors were all wrong.
<Tiders> faileas, And how do I rip it?
<acovrig> how can I print to a PIXMA MX860 Printer?
<faileas> *checks the channel*
<faileas> I suppose brasero should
<yassine> dd if=/dev/null of=/home/store/vms bs=60G count=5000 ends with memory exhaused anyone have  an idea how to achieve the above please?
<Ionosphere> is someone here who could help me with the use of tripod ?
<akos_> VCoolio, ok thx
<jcc1> Tiders, you can also do it from the command line with dd
<acovrig> I tried that, can't find anything (PIXMA IP4000 is the losest thing I found)
<faileas> Tiders: I mostly use KDE, or custom varients of ubuntu, so i may be wrong
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  i dont think you want to use a BS of 60G   - ive rarely seen BS be over 1024 or 2048 or sol anything over that  From waht i read.. dosent give any speed gain.
<susanne> Dr_Willis: Did you find a solution for that?
<Dr_Willis> susanne:  other then to never buy cannon again.. no.. the printer is in the back room.. I hate the thing.
<matu> dont you think having 135 process decrease the battery lifetime ?
<Dr_Willis> susanne:  wife just uses its card slots to print  photos every so often
<__BS__> I'm considering the new asus eee 1201n. I'm thinking about what I want to do with it between the time I bring it home and go fully live with UNR. So, pointers towards the following will help reduce my search time. First I think I image the thing (preserve Windows 7 partition, etc.) probably via mondo/mindi. Then I shrink the partition (qparted) to, say 20 GB (250 GB disk). Then run vmware...
<Dr_Willis> matu:  its more of an issue of cpu load.  a sleeping proicess is not taking up any cpu.
<__BS__> ...converter to get a virtual. Then install UNR as dual boot. Then bring in the virtual via vmware player and/or virtual box. Along the way I'll probably toss gnome in favour of kde (kde-desktop? instead of kubuntu-desktop). Does all this sort of hang together?
<yassine> Dr_Willis, thanks,  i only want to create an lvm volume behind /dev/loop0 and since it will be used for my virtual machines it should be big enough. do you have an idea how to proceed in here?
<Tiders> Okay what program can I use to rip a Ubuntu ISO
<susanne> Dr Willis: well but if the testpage can be printed, there must be some hope, i guess?
<matu> does it really take on power ?
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  not really.
<jcc1> yassine, you just tried to write 5000 blocks at 60GB each, no wonder mem was exhausted, I would have been, too :-)
<matu> 0 ?
<matu> no
<scunizi> Tiders: ok... rip? open it? or burn it?
<usr13> Tiders: "rip a Ubuntu ISO"?
<erUSUL> Tiders: sudo cat /dev/cdrom > image_file_ubuntu.iso
<Dr_Willis> susanne:  yea. I never did look into it much.  The silly printer insists i got 2 'blue' ink carts in it half the time when i power it up.  when I do have  the proper carts installed.. i have to constantly reset the silly thing.  No more Cannon printers EVER for me.
<usr13> Tiders: Please re-phrase your question.
<yassine> jcc1, thanks,  i only want to create an lvm volume behind /dev/loop0 and since it will be used for my virtual machines it should be big enough. do you have an idea how to proceed in here?
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  use a smaller BS size and a larger count. perhaps
<Tiders> usr13, How do you rip a Ubuntu install CD to get an ISO
<pierre_> ok
<pierre_> i dsont unerstand
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  the 'dd' command can  copy a cd to an iso file. No 'ripping' needed. :)
<cryptk> Tiders, it is easier to just download the ISO from the internet, but there are several programs out there that can create an ISO form a CD/DVD
<cryptk> such as dd
<susanne> Dr_Willis: Thank you anyway. Perhaps I will try it in the forums... I can understand your struggles with Canon, but I was very surprised finding the model in the printer list under linux
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, does the cat thing that erUSUL Just told me work? Cause thats what its doing right now
<Dr_Willis> susanne:  i recall it did work for me under other releases. i noticed that issue  in beta testing. but never did look in to it.
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  cat and dd should both copy the whole image to a file.
<clrg> Tiders: man isodump
<usr13> Tiders: dd if=/dev/hdc of=ubuntu.iso
<susanne> Dr_Willis: thank you. Will go and have lunch now... ^^
<Dr_Willis> I think cp may even work..
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Alright it should be working then thanks
<usr13> Tiders: sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso
<usr13> something like that ^^^
<MEMEME> Is there any risk when constant writing and reading from my external windows hdd's using ntfs-3g? also I have besides my usb hdd, one connected on firewire. is firewire supported, or is that only for usb?
<scunizi> Tiders: of course there are programs that will do it too.. gui based.. k3b, brassero
<Arsin> How do I mount a .bin as a virtual disk
<usr13> cryptk: It's pretty easy to just make an ISO image from the CD.
<yassine> Dr_Willis, yes that was correct dd if=/dev/zero of=/home... bs=1024M count=61440 gives 60G total too
<usr13> cryptk: You just have to know what device name goes to the CDROM.
<jcc1> you could try ###dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile_10MB bs=10485760 count=1 just substitute the 10 for 60 including the 10485760, you are looking for 60*1024*1024 as the number
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  1024M is huge also.. :) normally i see BS like 1024K
<Dr_Willis> The joys of dd. :)
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, It appears that Unetbootin is stuck at 5% (copying and extracting files) and isnt moving at all
<Guest72426> how to change or configure the startup sounds?
<jcc1> bs just says how many bytes to write at one time, default is 512
<om26er> Tiders: is it copying a big file?
<Tiders> om26er, Maybe
<jcc1> I usually use just 1024 or 2048
<yassine> Dr_Willis, does it really affect the performance of the file( since it will be formated later with ext3) ?
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  it can take some time.
<erUSUL> Arsin: convert it to iso
<om26er> Tiders: it shows the filesize of the current file
<usr13> Tiders: What command did you use?
<erUSUL> !iso > Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin, please see my private message
<Tiders> usr13, I got it
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  the bs size just affexts the speed of the dd command i recall. using no BS - can make dd a lot slower.
 * coop3r has saved the day [autorehash v2.1]
<Arsin> erUSUL: Why convert? Can I not mount it right away?
<Hammit> anyone with experience installing on software raid?
<manezao> how to change or configure the startup sounds?
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  up to a point a larger bs helps. but beyond that point it dosent metter.. but ive mainly done it with READING cd's to iso and so on. as far as making an empty file. the bs may not matter as much
<erUSUL> Arsin: the kernel only supports iso9660 natively. some bin files are compatible some are not
<erUSUL> Arsin: try
<yassine> Dr_Willis, now i have a bit more understanding of how dd works thanks
<erUSUL> !find acetoneiso
<jcc1> yassine, geberally there isn't much diff in speed between 1024 and 2048
<Arsin> erUSUL: Is there a program that I can use that mounts everything?
<ubottu> Package/file acetoneiso does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> Arsin: http://www.acetoneteam.org/
<yassine> jcc1, ok thanks
<om26er> Arsin: you have to add them to /etc/fstab to automatically mount..  no app
<nullp0inter> how would i get rid of a period at the end of a line of text only if it exists?
<coop3r> sorry everyone it was a failscript (running in a seperate window) lol
<iceroot> nullp0inter: always the same text?
<Hammit> sed 's/\.$//'
<erUSUL> nullp0inter: sed -i 's/\.$//g' file.txt
<muri_one> nullp0inter: s/\.$//
<nullp0inter> sed 's/#./#g'?
<iceroot> ah, ok end of line generally
<jarray52> Ubuntu 9.10 hard freezes whenever I plug in a USB storage device. However, the USB storage device works properly whenever I disable my Mac LAN in the Bios. What could cause this behavior? How can I tell if this is a bug or a configuration problem?
<nullp0inter> thanks for the helpo..i knew i was messing something up
<Arsin> Can someone help me with GetDeb, I can never seem to get to install when I press the button 'Install' from the site I get an error saying "Cannot find package XXXXXX"
<Pip> Hello, where is the resolv.conf file on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Xfact> Having serious update manager problem....Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350440/
<Xfact> please :)
<iceroot> Pip: /etc/resolv.conf
<Pip> there is no such file
<iceroot> Pip: then create it
<Pip> iceroot: are you sure ?
<clrg> Pip: Touch /etc/resolv.conf
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i got rid of pulseaudio and got skype working but now any sound application controls my master volume.  if i lower sound on audacity it lowers sound on everything else.  is there a way to fix this?  and it there a volume control applet i can put on my dock now that pulseaudio is gone?
<muri_one> Arsin: what are you using it for?
<jcc1> interrupt problem,
<Pip> I want to find resolv.conf file
<Pip> I want to change DNS
<iceroot> Pip: create it and out in your dns
<Arsin> muri_one: As if right now, AcetoneISO
<clrg> Pip: find / -name resolv.conf
<Pip> I want to improve the streaming video speed
<Xfact> Having serious update manager problem....Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350440/
<macman_> hey all getting an error when trying to convert a mov to mpg http://www.pastie.org/764035
<Pip> is it a default created file on 9.10 ?
<clrg> Pip: What does video streaming have to do with your DNS server?
 * om26er thinks streaming in linux is far faster than windows
<jcc1> jarray52, check the options for your network card and see how to assign a different unused interrupt
<Pip> clrg: it could increase the speed
<clrg> Pip: /etc/resolv.conf it is, nothing else, if it doesn't exist create it
<erUSUL> Xfact: remove the ppas you added
<Hammit> how do i install karmic 9.10 on a software raid setup - GRUB/GRUB2 is major fail!
<clrg> Pip: You can also set the nameservers with resolvconf or with /etc/network/interfaces, I believe
<iceroot> Pip: no dns has nothing todo with speed of videos
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> !raid | Hammit
<ubottu> Hammit: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mka> binMonkey, that's how audacity volume control works
<Xfact> erUSUL: then next time how will I add updates from PPA?
<Hammit> thanks Dr_Willis
<Pip> iceroot: so how to do with my wish ?
<Xfact> erUSUL: I have to add those again then?
<iceroot> Hammit: use alternate cd, its detecting raid by default
<Dr_Willis> Hammit:  i was thinking /boot/ in the past needed to be on a non raid partition.. but that was ages ago. there may be work arounds now
<Arsin> nvm found it
<Hammit> iceroot: i have tried that
<iceroot> Pip: as is said 3 times before. create /etc/resolv.conf and put in the nameserver
<erUSUL> Xfact: probably you messwed up saomething when adding them. just remove to get to a good state then add them again one at a time and carefully
<Hammit> Dr_Willis: yes, boot is my prob
<jcc1> Hammit, when it comes time to do the formatting, instead of accepting the defaults, use the custom option and setup md (software raid) partitions, then join them in mirror or whatever, there are instructions out on the 'net
<Hammit> apparently, grub can handle raid1 on boot
<Xfact> thanks
<Hammit> jcc1: have done that and installed successfully...
<Hammit> jcc1: reboot is the problem
<jarray52> jcc1: Thanks. Where is this assignment typically done? Is it done physically via a dip switch inside the computer? Is it done in the BIOS? Or, is it done in Grub? Or, is it done in Ubuntu?
<Hammit> jcc1: grub doesn't seem to install properly
<Hammit> device mappings etc
<jcc1> is /boot on the raid, you may have to set up a seperate boot partition
<jcc1> it seems to me that I always have to do that, although I haven't set up RAID in awhile
<nmvictor> !rawtcp
<usr13> Hammit: Is this a new 9.10 install?
<Hammit> boot is raid1
<Hammit> on 9.10
<Hammit> root is raid5
<Maletor> If there are any devs for lm-sensors here can you please please please add K10Temp so I can use my AMD 3.0GHZ
<dath> can anyone tell me why update manager as well as aptitude doesnt show any new updates since weeks? it downloads package information but doesnt show new versions
<usr13> Hammit: And you are unable to boot?
<Hammit> usr13: yes
<usr13> !grub2 | Hammit
<ubottu> Hammit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Maletor> Using kernel 2.6.33-RC1 is like asking for death.
<MarekTP> hello, does anybody know url with howto for grub2 (Ubuntu 9.10). I need add nolapic parameter
<MarekTP> thanx
<jcc1> boot can be a seperate RAID partition on it's own, I believe
<iceroot> !grub2 | MarekTP
<ubottu> MarekTP: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Hammit> jcc1: i thought so too
<erUSUL> dath: that's a sign of stability; isn't it?
<makkaizs> #join /sex
<Hammit> i will read the docs yet again tho i spose...although i've read pretty much everything there's to see on the subject i think :(
<jcc1> I've never had a problem with CentOS or Ubuntu server with a mirrored setup like this so it's not grub, but I haven't done it on a default 9.10 install
<MarekTP> ubottu: Thanx, but that tutor doesn't help me, how to do this. Sorry, i don't undestand grub2, yet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> Hammit: Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2  and skip down to "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD"
<jcc1> Often, though, I've had to use a simple recovery disk to setup RAID, then used the install
<Hammit> k, thanks all...off to give it a try :) thanks usr13: doing it now :)
<sixtila> can gamepad be used in karmic to play games/use as mouse ? where to start ?
<erUSUL> MarekTP: edit /etc/default/grub add it where quiet and splash are between the "  "
<MEMEME> Is there any risk when constant writing and reading from my external windows hdd's using ntfs-3g? also I have besides my usb hdd, one connected on firewire. is firewire supported, or is that only for usb?
<erUSUL> MarekTP: this line >>> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" >>> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nolapic"
<xtjacob> i'm having a cups error httpConnectionEncrypt failed
<wowoto> MEMEME: dont worry about it
<OerHeks> Maletor did you use 'sudo sensors-detect' fter install ???
<Maletor> OerHeks: sure did
<OerHeks> Maletor like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<OerHeks> oke
<MEMEME> thanks
<MarekTP> erUSUL: Thanx, that's it. I've old laptop with ATI M200
<Maletor> OerHeks, says that the driver is in development. If you check the lm-sensors website it says I need to wait for 2.6.33 kernel
<MarekTP> Community around Ubuntu is very, very good
<Maletor> OerHeks, and when I updated to RC1 2.6.33 it f**ked everything up (and I mean everything) and the fans still weren't working :)
<erUSUL> MarekTP: you have to do « sudo update-gru2 » after the edit
<Maletor> OerHeks, my AMD 945 3.0GHZ 64 bit cannot be that rare of a chip. What are other people doing? Just running fans at 100% all the time. Seems silly.
<Pip> clrg: with sudo echo, there is no permission to create a resolv.conf file in /etc
<MarekTP> Ofcourse, one question more. Does anybody experienced with Logitech racing wheels
<Zeonisis> How can I run instructions on startup?
<Pip> How to make it ?
<Dr_Willis> MEMEME:  firewire should work.
<Zeonisis> Or rather login
<OerHeks> Maletor sorry 2 hear that, better full fan than NO FAN !
<MEMEME> thanks
<Maletor> what is powernowd?
<Burzmali> I've got a CD with both an audio and data track.  Ubuntu can't seem to understand this and tries to mount both at the same mount point.  Anyone know a way rip these?
<erUSUL> Zeonisis: easiest way /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> MEMEME:  every so often with my usb ntfs disks - i boot to windows and have windows check/defrag them - depeneidn on how much ive been using the ntfs filesystems
<MarekTP> erUSUL, ofcourse, i can't find entry point for parameters
<erUSUL> Maletor: powernowd should be not needed this days
<Zeonisis> What is it?
<Dr_Willis> MEMEME:  about once every month.  just to be safe
<Maletor> erUSUL, what should I do!?
<clrg> Pip: You can't use redirection with sude. use "sudo bash -c "echo somewhat > /some/file"
<Maletor> arg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855682
<jcc1> Burzmali, depends on the type of data
<erUSUL> Maletor: use the correct cpufreq governor ? ondemand
<MEMEME> oh, thank you for the tip Dr_Willis
<clrg> Pip: You can also use touch to create a file. "sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf", then edit it with "sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf"
<xtjacob> does anyone know how to fix the cups error: httpConnectionEncrypt failed?
<Maletor> erUSUL, where can I read about that
<TruthLiker> Greetings humans.
<TruthLiker> :)
<erUSUL> Maletor: do « sudo cpufreq-info »
<clrg> TruthLiker: How do you know I am human? ;)
<Burzmali> jccl, One track audio, one track data and an unknown number of nulls in the middle.
<Maletor> k
<Zeonisis> I don't have /etc/rc.local :D
<erUSUL> Maletor: see what governor are you using
<mka> clrg, why would you want to touch a file when you are going to edit it thereafter?
<clrg> Zeonisis: /etc/rc.d/rc.local perhaps ?
<TruthLiker> Is there a way to search .deb package files for their contents ? ( to get a list of the files the package will install - each of them )
<clrg> mka: Pip asked how to create a file. touch is the perfect way to do so.
<erUSUL> TruthLiker: packages.ubuntu.com
<TruthLiker> clrg, faith.
<erUSUL> TruthLiker: or install apt-file
<Burzmali> jccl Physically, the disc looks like a bullseye
<TruthLiker> I want ot do it offline.
<Zeonisis> I have rc1.d, rc2.d, and so on to rc6.d
<mka> clrg, agree
<jcc1> The cd is a file system so it will only mount at one point, you need to know the type of data, I would think and then use the appropriate app, for example, I've used dvdrip to pull an audio track
<Pip> clrg: but I want to avoid using vi
<TruthLiker> I want to search my DVD's offline.
<TruthLiker> for the contents of the packages.
<mka> Pip, you can use nano or gedit
<TruthLiker> anyone know ?
<_raven_> how to play (and sort) mxf files without avid?
<clrg> Pip: Use nano, vim, emacs, or even gedit if you don't like vi
<Zeonisis> Gedit is pretty good...
<jcc1> nedit??
<Burzmali> jcc1, Well, Ubuntu identifies the audio and data sections as separate file systems
<clrg> Zeonisis: If you like guis.
<Burzmali> jcc1 Physically, the disc looks like a bullseye
<Zeonisis> True. But I do, at least in addition to consoles :)
<Zeonisis> Both are good...
<iceroot> Burzmali: because that are two partitions
<mka> clrg, arent vim and vi the same thing under ubuntu?
<iceroot> mka: no
<jcc1> seperate files or seperate file systems? if it sees seperate file systems then mount each one seperately and manually
<iceroot> mka: vi is the real vi and vim is the thing most people are using and thinking that it is vi
<Burzmali> iceroot: I've figured that much out, now how do I make ubuntu play nice with them?
<Zeonisis> Guys, I can't find that file...
<iceroot> Zeonisis: what fileß
<Zeonisis> Back to my first questtion.
<iceroot> Burzmali: sorry never tried
<clrg> mka: Nope. vim isn't installed in a fresh ubuntu installation, for example
<mka> iceroot, vi in ubuntu is a symbolic link to vim
<iceroot> mka: wrong
<Burzmali> jcc1: Separate systems, Ubuntu mounts the first then tries to mount the second to the same location throwing an error message
<iceroot> mka: vim is not installed on ubuntu
<clrg> mka: After you installed vim, yes
<jcc1> if they are on a cd and the cd is being automatically mounted, just unmount it then sudo mount filesystem1 and again for filesystem2
<iceroot> mka: vi is a link to vim.tiny imo
<mka> clrg, iceroot, I am on ubuntu liveCD and I have just confirmed that
<Zeonisis> Why are there so many people not saying anything?
<Burzmali> jcc1: How would I manually mount them if they are both at the same /dev/sr? address
<mka> iceroot, you are right, vi is a link to vim.tiny
<iceroot> mka: that vi is a link to vim.tiny? great
<jcc1> (on two different mountpoints of your choosing)
<iceroot> mka: but vim.tiny is not good. normally you want vim
<mka> iceroot, so vi and vim under ubuntu is pretty much the same thing
<iceroot> mka: no!
<jcc1> good question, I'll have to think about that for a minute :-)
<snake> I'm trying to decide which gentoo release is best for an intel processor. but over at gentoo.org (Get gentoo! tab) It has confusing names like, alpha, and x86. The only one I get is AMD64 obviously AMD. could some one point me to the right one?
<MarekTP> Thanx for help. See You
<iceroot> mka: install vim and then see the difference
<Burzmali> jcc1: yes but how to segregate them, mount gets both in one shot
<erUSUL> snake: ask in #gentoo
<clrg> mka: Definitively not. My installation shows that vi is a link to vim.basic
<jtaji> mka: installing vim-nox or vim-gnome will get you the complete vim
<wallace> I want to keep a set number of files, and append an increasing number to older copies, within a shell script.  e.g. if I have 'file' I want to move it to 'file.1' and if 'file.1' exists I want to move it to 'file.2' Is there an easy/existing way to do this?
<usr13> clrg: use vim
<clrg> mka: diff vim vim.basic shows it ain't the same..
<erUSUL> wallace: probably better is to ask in #bash
<wallace> erUSUL, k, will do - thanks
<coop_> hi
<Dr_Willis> snake:  x86 is intel. :) 32bit
<Dr_Willis> snake:  amd64 is also intel... 64bit. :)
<mka> clrg, iceroot, jtaji, ok I understand you guys, but vi is not vi but a limited vim under ubuntu
<coop_> i am trying to install xchat and i found it in the ubuntu software center and i dont see the install button
<coop_> lol
<usr13> coop_: Use irssi
<iceroot> mka: vi is not vim
<Dr_Willis> mka:  by default ubuntu has vim-tiny installed.  You can install the full vim package if you want
<jtaji> mka: not exactly, the default vim is a limited vim, vim-tiny
<Burzmali> jcc1: At this point I am mostly trying to back the CD up and in most cases Brasero has been able to convert these to .toc / bin files, but this one has a big fat ring of emptiness in the middle that is confounding it
<clrg> mka: And vim.basic is not vim. vim is not installed by default.
<coop_> usr13 i want to use xchat
<kjhubbard> hello room.  i have a question related to ubuntu lamp server administration.  what should i be monitoring regularly to make sure the system has not been compromised?  which log files?  is there a performance monitor -like applet that i can run?
<usr13> mka: I highly recommend vim
<iceroot> coop_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<iceroot> usr13: yes i am asking me why vim is not installed on ubuntu by default
<usr13> coop_: Select xchat and click apply (or something like that).
<jcc1> What kind of CD is this, sounds like nothing I've had experience with
<coop_> pakage not found
<clrg> usr13: I like vim too, but on most machines I work it isn't installed, which leaves vi. And vi isn't that bad, I know people programming in vi
<Dr_Willis> vim is not installed by default - due to 'space'  on the cd. :)
<usr13> iceroot: Well, I thought it was... It used to be.
<jcc1> You could also check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660 for clues
<jtaji> iceroot: only so much can fit on the cd
<usr13> clrg: Did you issue command vim ?
<Dr_Willis> vi tiny is smaller. :) sio its the default
<iceroot> coop_: package xchat not found?
<mka> clrg, iceroot, jtaji, usr13, Dr_Willis, ok the bottom line now, vim.tiny and vim.basic are not vim?
<coop_> yep
<coop_> irssi not found either
<clrg> mka: Yes
<Dr_Willis> mka:  they are vim  with different options
<coop_> i think im having problems with apt-get
<iceroot> coop_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<coop_> ok
<jcc1> mka, try gvim install and it will pick up what it needs
<iceroot> coop_: you dont want to use irssi
<Burzmali> jcc1: Older game CD, the install disc for the 7th Guest.  Lots of games used to keep the music in wavs on a separate track before the advent of mp3s.
<clrg> coop_: sudo bash -c "apt-get update; apt-get install irssi"
<_raven_> how to play (and sort) MXF files without avid?
<Dr_Willis> mka:  at one time the packatge names were vim-tiny and vim-full
<coop_> i know iceroot
<usr13> I've been just updating / upgrading my systems for so long, I don't have a good idea of what's in the default install anymore.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat 0.3.0 to IRSSI now a days. :)
 * coop_ likes xchat
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: bitchx  because of the cool name  (like LaTeX) :)
<clrg> usr13: Install virtualbox, and try the default installation
<jcc1> New to me, I'd cheat, get an iso ripper for windows and try it there :-)
<usr13> I've done (or assisted) some new installs for others,  but.... never paid much attention
<mka> Guys I know much about vim-full and that vim.tiny does not support syntax highlighting, but what do I explain this, ubuntu comes with vi or vim?
<usr13> clrg: good advise.
<ignacio> naxo
<usr13> clrg: I may do that.
<iceroot> mka: vi
<jcc1> install has vi, after install use repos for vim
<mka> ok, iceroot then please allow me to say that vim.basic and vim.tiny are vi because vi is a symbolic link to those
<Burzmali> jcc1: Worth a shot I guess.  I have a virtual box lying around somewhere.
<jtaji> mka: you seem to be getting to answers for that question here... I think vim-tiny is a minimal compile of vim, not vi
<iceroot> mka: the absolut main difference betwenn vi and vim is taht vim cant use keys like the arrows
<coop_> ok thanks i have one more question
<jtaji> mka: *2 answers
<coop_> i installed ubuntu what is the root password
<coop_> ?
<iceroot> mka: not using for controlling in the file i mean
<usr13> Yea, just do:  sudo apt-get install vim
<erUSUL> !root | coop_
<ubottu> coop_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> !root | coop_
<jcc1> coop, there isn't one, use sudo
<coop_> ..
<mka> Ok, this issue is solved, ubuntu comes with vim
<clrg> !sudo | coop
<ubottu> coop: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<coop_> ya i know about sudo
<IdleOne> coop_: alrighty then, use it
<iceroot> mka: ubuntu comes without vim
<jpds> coop_: There is no root password.
<coop_> i am root on my ubuntu server
<coop_> :/
<jcc1> if you want to use root in a terminal, try sudo su -
<mka> here we go again
<usr13> coop_: Well there you go, just use it...
<jpds> jcc1: sudo -i
<coop_> OH
<erUSUL> !rootshell | jcc1
<coop_> thanks
<ubottu> jcc1: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<iceroot> jcc1: sudo -i    never use sudo su
<clrg> jpds: Wrong, there is an invalid password. Without one everyone could be root
<jpds> clrg: Whatever.
<clrg> iceroot: sudo bash xD
<jtaji> mka: this can't be argued... Ubuntu comes with the package vim-tiny by default, you can install vim-nox or vim-gnome to get the full vim
<coop_> also the name of the computer user@ubuntu how do i change ubuntu
<iceroot> clrg: sudo zsh
<jcc1> just out of curiousity, what's the diff between sudo -i and sudo su?
<jtaji> mka: at least I thought it did
<erUSUL> !hostname | coop_
<ubottu> coop_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mka> jtaji, I understand that, what is this vim-tiny? is it vi or vim?
<usr13> jcc1: sudo -i   or   sudo su -  will do same thing.
<mka> jtaji, that is obvious
<clrg> iceroot: Don't like zsh. I prefer ksh or bash
<coop_> thanks
<iceroot> jcc1: the environment which will be set
<Undertow> How can I blacklist agpgart-intel in modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?  I have tried using blacklist intel_agp and blacklist apggart, it still shows up in dmesg
<teage> Why is my Ubuntu distro freezing. Just little short freezes
<jcc1> OK, I'll stick with using root with root environment
<iceroot> clrg: never tried ksh, is it worth watching?
<teage> why does it do that
<clrg> teage: Because you use all the ressources of your system
<usr13> jcc1: sudo -i   is just a couple keystoraks less.
<teage> ic
<jcc1> OK, good to know
<jtaji> mka: less features, no syntax highlighting... it does seem to act more like vi
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tyulohj> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<tyulohj> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<FloodBot4> tyulohj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clrg> iceroot: ksh is the default shell on all HP-UX and on old Solaris machines
<jtaji> !ops | tyulohj
<ubottu> tyulohj: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<clrg> iceroot: Doesn't support tab completition tough.
<usr13> tyulohj: That was intelligent
<iceroot> clrg: that is bad
<mka> thanks jtaji, usr13, clrg , Dr_Willis, iceroot for the patience and input
<iceroot> mka: you are welcome
<usr13> mka: NP, send pizza and beer.
<teage> thats weird though cause, ive tried other distros and they dont do it
<mka> usr13, LOL!
<teage> just ubuntu.
<mka> !pizza | usr13
<iceroot> teage: look at top if there is a big process
<_raven_> how to play AVID MXF files?
<clrg> ]!beer | clrg
<clrg> My beer didn't double magically.. Was wort a try
<mka> _raven_, tried vlc or mplayer?
<_scavenger_> _raven_: MPlayer'd be my guess.
<_raven_> mka yes http://www.opencubetech.com/userdoc/mxf_samples_files/op1a-mpeg2-wave_hd.mxf is playable but avid mxf files seem to have another format
<_raven_> mka vlc reads the file but only processes the first 31 kb (output from codec information)
<teage> iceroot- my Memory usage is not even but maybe a quarter used and i see no big process going on.
<bodhi20161> guys what is the equivalent of "$ tar -xzvf linux-2.6.17.8.tar.gz " for the file linux-2.6.17.bz2
<jcc1> have you looked at http://ingex.sourceforge.net/libMXF/
<teage> I wonder if it is something to do with configuration?
<_raven_> jcc1, not yet but it looks good as hint
<soreau> bodhi20161: You need to use bzip to decompress it first
<mka> _raven_, are you having all the usual (illegal) codecs installed?
<erUSUL> bodhi20161: use j instead of z
<soreau> bodhi20161: bzip2 -d linux-2.6.17.bz2
<iceroot> bodhi20161: bunzip  is also working
<bodhi20161> thanks iceroot
<erUSUL> bodhi20161: but tar xvf file.tar.whatever autodetects the compression used and choose the apropiate decompresor
<anakin> hello
<Xfact> is there any system tools available to check disk errors and problems...
<Xfact> ?
<jcc1> fsck
<clrg> Xfact: fsck
<_raven_> mka yes
<clrg> !fsck | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<erUSUL> bodhi20161: so « tar xvf file.tar.gz » and « tar xvf file.tar.bz2  » will work
<VCoolio> can someone tell me how to pipe arguments into a zenity --list window?
<erUSUL> VCoolio: probably you need to pass it as a variable
<Xfact> ohh...it checks my system automatically when error,then I don't need anything....thanks :)
<iceroot> Xfact: not checking automaticly if a error exist, just checks if you dont shutdown correctly
<VCoolio> erUSUL: do you have an example? I've googled a bit but I can't get it to work
<usr13> Xfact: Yes, linux is like a brick house - low maintenance.
<clrg> iceroot: ext3 FS are checked periodically, every XY mounts or every 180 days, I think. You can change that my tune2fs
<dpiwowarski> hi guys
<iceroot> clrg: i know
<usr13> !hi | dpiwowarski
<ubottu> dpiwowarski: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jcc1> VCoolio, or try using cat somehow/someway
<kaput1> hi, i am looking for help with the mail command in terminal
<usr13> kaput1: what do you need?
<iceroot> kaput1: and what do you want to know? looked at the manpage?
<usr13> kaput1: man mail
<mka> _raven_, I have no knowledge of such a format and if vlc and mplayer cannot play it with all codecs installed then, i am clueless. maybe google may help
<dpiwowarski> I have a problem with gparted. It doesn`t recognize any partition, fdisk shows partions properly.
<clrg> dpiwowarski: Use fdisk then =)
<B9> ello :-D  i am on a Netbook and my arrows keypad directional arrows have stopped working... is there a simple way to recode them?
<Xfact> that means no system file checker, catch cleaner, registry cleaner exist for linux? (unlike windows...)
<VCoolio> jcc1: tried that, but I don't get different options in zenity --list
<clrg> dpiwowarski: Did you run gparted as root?
<VCoolio> jcc1: the cat output is combined to one option I can select
<iceroot> Xfact: there is no registry
<dpiwowarski> clrg: i want to install ubuntu 9.10, and default installer uses gparted
<jcc1> clrg, you must be a doctor :-) Doc, it hurts when I do this. "Then don't do it.
<erUSUL> VCoolio: the zenity man page has an example
<clrg> B9: Did you try resetting the keyboard layout to your desired layout?
<kaput1> usr13 not really sure, i get the mail sent to my local user.  i seem to need a mta, tried exim
<Xfact> whatever  i don't know....much about it lol=-O
<kaput1> and others but cant configure them properly
<clrg> jcc1: Actually, I'm not. Junior Solaris System Engineer.
<_raven_> jcc1 how to install this tar.gz package? containing bin include and lib folders
<B9> cirg: thanx for responding, no i hav not, this has never happened to me before
<_raven_> only copy?
<VCoolio> erUSUL: that's only an example where the options are hardcoded; I want something flexible so the amount of options can vary depending on the input
<usr13> kaput1: Just type:  mail   And hit enter.
<jcc1> :-) MS/Linux here
<Qwer> huj
<erUSUL> VCoolio: zenity --list --text="Dirs in current folder" --column="NAME" echo */
<Qwer> dupa
<jcc1> some solaris when job requires
<Qwer> kurwa
<Qwer> cipa
<Qwer> da
<ircuser> Can I add alarm functionality to standard Gnome Clock?
<VCoolio> erUSUL: hmm that's new, let me check again
<clrg> jcc1: MS? Very evil.
<jcc1> Yes!
<om26er_> Qwer: hell?
<om26er_> Qwer: * hello?
<jcc1> but there is money there
<nunephar> Sziasztok!
<somaunn> hello
<Qwer> lalala
<Qwer> lalalal
<jcc1> sometimes we must compromise :-)
<marcin_> siema
<somaunn> is it possible to create an user and set a restriction to that user to do not write on the hdd/partition
<jcc1> or :-(
<Qwer> fuck me
<Seeker`> Qwer: watch your language
<somaunn> for precision i'm using karmik koala
<marcin_> mam pytanie jak wam się podoba ubuntu?
<clrg> jcc1: Linus got millions with his Red Hat papers.. And IBM isn't exactly a small firm.. And there's Novell, Intel, AMD, and a whole lot of sponsors for GNU.. And Sun Microsystems of course.. Don't think in open source isn't any money
<Seeker`> Qwer: This channel is for support; Please stop with the random strings of letters
<Qwer> ok
<Qwer> sorry
<clrg> marcin_: Please use english while being here. There's channels for other languages.
<kaput1> yes mail im ok, i seem to need a MTA there are many and couldnt figure out how to configure properly
<B9> cirg: thanx i reset keyboard... it still isn't working... in that my right arrow isn't working lol and my left arrow is... maybe it will pickup when i reboot...
<jcc1> I don't, but it does depend on the "neighborhood you live in, actually I started in IT as a liux admin, not windows
<ircuser> Can I add alarm functionality to standard Gnome Clock?
<jcc1> over 10 years ago
<clrg> B9: Maybe your keyboard is simply broken?
<nickapalooza`> B9: yeah
<Qwer> Bye Bye
<nickapalooza`> sounds like the keyboard is DOA
<usr13> clrg: You forgot to mention canonical
<jcc1> before the 2.0 kernel :-)
<Qwer> zakutasilo was cos?
<jcc1> And briefly even as a VMS Admin
<clrg> usr13: Yes, of course.. But canonical isn't really big. Can't play in the same league as IBM, Intel and Sun =)
<hector__> Hola!.. alguien de Montevideo (Uruguay) on line??
<clrg> hector__: En ingles?
<marcin_> to write not a mummy in English since I am polakiem
<oCean_> jcc1: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non support related issues
<om26er_> hector__: english here plz
<jcc1> OK
<usr13> clrg: Yes, but they are still making $$  (as well they should) :)
<hector__> sorry!!..
<Qwer> happy
<zelhar> Hello, may I paste my fstab so you can check if it is set correctly ?
<Qwer> happy
<FiReSTaRT> !es | hector__
<ubottu> hector__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<B9> nickapalooza & cirg: nah it happened when i installed Karmic Koala...
<Qwer> ttfd
<marcin_> I asked how you liked him ubuntu?
<oCean_> Qwer: stop that immediately
<Qwer> Fjfiie
<clrg> /ignore Qwer ??
<Qwer> who ?
<Qwer> no
<usr13> clrg: Canonical has over 200 employees working in 23 countries (and counting).
<peter___> hello everybody
<Qwer> Im sorry :(
<clrg> usr13: The company I work for as 26 000 employees working in 8 countries. And we are small compared to our partners.
<zelhar> Hello, may I paste my fstab so you can check if it is set correctly ? Cause I may have some problem with a mountpint casusing dolphin to fail
<oCean_> !paste | zelhar
<ubottu> zelhar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<marcin_> alone stop
<zelhar> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4c16d530
<OerHeks> ircuser i use alarm-clock gtk http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/karmic/alarm-clock
<zelhar> this is the url: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4c16d530
<marcin_> there is some cool user here ubuntu?
<kaput1> hi im looking for help wit mail in terminal, it seems a MTA is needed but cant configure properly
<BluesKaj> marcin_, nope , no cool users just normal cool users :)
<usr13> clrg: I never said that Cononical was the largest company in the world, but you'd have to admit that few are as committed to and as all-about OSS
<oCean_> kaput1: postfix is default
<clrg> marcin_: Everyone using a linux distribution is cool
<oCean_> usr13: this is not the channel for such discussion
<oCean_> !mta | kaput1
<ubottu> kaput1: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Stoy> marcin_: this is a linux channel, nobody here is coll, everybody is just plain awesome
<usr13> oCean_: point taken....
<clrg> usr13: Sun: Java, MySQL, OpenSolaris, JavaScript, ZFS, all of it is open source, and the company is huge. But we're offtopic, lets discuss this some other time.
<burzki> clrg, ^^
<jcc1> kaput1 you need an MUA, mail user agent, if you're looking for a good one try pine or use one of the supplied like Kmail or Thunderbird
<oCean_> clrg: you're more then welcome to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<marcin_>  marcin_: this is a linux channel, nobody here is coll, everybody is just plain awesome
<kaput1> thx i tried those tw0 exim and postfix installed but not right apparently.  my goal : use mail  with cron
<jcc1> exim and postfix are servers not "mailers"
<kaput1> any up to date tutorials? last i found dated a bit
<TheNational22> after I edit the ~/.bashrc file, what is the command I run so the alias I added will work? thank you fo ryour help
<kaput1> dont need server ( unless onlyway to go) just be able to mail with crontab
<oCean_> TheNational22: "source ~/.bashrc" or even ". .~/.bashrc"
<jcc1> are you trying to send an email from the client? then use a mail USER agent and set it up to contact your mail server
<marcin_> that is I am doing the bad impression
<jcc1> Postfix and Exim are servers, not USER agents
<TheNational22> @ oCean Thanks
<oCean_> TheNational22: err typo: ". ~/.bashrc"
<mac9416> If I install python2.5 and python-dev, will the python-dev modules be made available to python2.5 or only python2.6?
<burzki> marcin_, contribute or go away
<kaput1> echo "email content" | mail -s "email subject" me@gmail.com
<kaput1> thats what i want
<peter___> i want to put cURL on my usb-stick, so that i can use it on every ubuntu-machine where i am working on. how can i do this?  normally curl installs required libs to /usr/local or anywhere else.
<clrg> kaput1: You probably need to use the relay-SMTP-server of your provider. Configure your mail server to work with a smarthost.
<kaput1> tried exim, postfix, sendmail, sendEmail, i seem to be conf challenged :(
<jcc1> http://www.helpdesk.umd.edu/documents/4/4804/
<jcc1> kaput1, try the above and see if it helps you
<kaput1> thx jcc1  illo try.   if you got more links ill have a look :)
<jcc1> kaput1 you are trying servers, not USER agents
<marcin_> goods I am falling I thought that here I would learn something but widzie I am wrong
<jcc1> "mail" is a user agent, you just need to set it up properly
<kaput1> ok want to set up mail then
<jcc1> yes
<jcc1> try the above link to see if it helps you
<mka> marcin_, ??
<jcc1> personally, I would use "pine" in a terminal or Thunderbird, kmail, etc
<Hipster> Does anyone know if Windows 7 does something funky with its partitions?
<m666> hi - there is such thing as a program to linux for the creation of websites or a program to create flash based stuff???
<Dr_Willis> Hipster:  yes it does.. happy now? :)
<oCean_> Hipster: you are aware that this is ubutnu support channel?
<oCean_> ubuntu*
<Hipster> I am aware :p
<Hipster> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu
<steffan> !html > m666
<ubottu> m666, please see my private message
<Hipster> and when I get to the disk management section of the installer, it shows the drive my win7 partition is on as compeltely unallocated
<Dr_Willis> Hipster:  win7 makes what amounts to a 'boot' partition by default for it to use.
<m666> how can i remove excess lines in grub from privuous ubuntus?
<Dr_Willis> Hipster:  no idea on that quirk. Good luck. :)
<Hipster> Dr_Willis: Heh, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hipster:  windows has a feature to resize its own partitions. I would use windows to reeize. and leave part of the HD unallocated.
<White_Pelican> is there any way to customize the toolbar in Nautilus?
<m666> how can i be sure that ive uninstalled wine completely?
<Dr_Willis> m666:  apt-get purge wine    - removes the binary and system configs.
<Dr_Willis> m666:  it does NOT remove the users personal wine configs/files
<clrg> m666: "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine; sudo apt-get autoclean"
<burzki> Hipster, if you want to dual boot windows and ubuntu, get windows installed on the disc first and then ubuntu from there.  should be no problem.  going the other way asks trouble ..
<alpha> se
<Hipster> burzki: Alrighty, thanks
<itsnotstalking> what do i install to control my virtual desktops in open box? i need a way to switch between then
<clrg> burzki, Hipster: Since windows overrides GRUB. You won't be able to boot Ubuntu if you install windows afterwards.
<jcc1> kaput1, try this, http://www.december.com/unix/tutor/mail.html then send a test email while tailing /var/log/mail.log to see what happens with your mail
<BluesKaj> !grub | Hipster
<ubottu> Hipster: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Hipster> Gotcha
<jcc1> it may be that it's getting bounced because your system is a dhcp box and gmail will not accept it do to spam issues
<jcc1> you may need a relay
<clrg> jcc1: Exactly what I said minutes ago. Use your provider's SMTP server as a smarthost, then your email will be delivered.
<radslav> hello
<Maletor> Hello 'sudo lm-sensors' yields '# no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet'. I need some serious help!
<jcc1> kaput1, if so, then you will need to setup a server to relay your mail, i.e. google postfix and relay
<SteveIgnorant> how do i know if i properly forwarded a port
<xover> how do i change the pre-login message for GDM?
<TheVenerableZ1> Whenever I try to share a folder, I get this error: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure". I am trying to share my home folder over samba. Any ideas?
<xover> Steveignorant, check if the server responds
<nordle> I'm using claws-mail, but if the spamassassin module is enabled, I get duplicate emails.  Anyone else noticed this or have an idea what might cause it?
<Maletor> Can anyone help me with an error from sensors-detect? "No driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet"
<lysek> hi
<mazda01> using partclone within parted magic and i  am trying to clone my ubuntu install from a dieing 20gb hdd to a 40gb hdd. there's only 7gb used for root and 1.5gb used for home but when I use partclone to new partitions, it grows to 21gb and 13.9gb. Any thoughts?
<mazda01> i thought partclone was only suppose to clone used sectors, not like dd where that copies all sectors, empty or not.
<lysek> i am trying to setup network in /etc/network/interfaces and when i done that i reload the networking init.d script but i got error: SIOCDELRT: No such process, can You help?
<TheVenerableZ1> does anyone know how to set up samba?
<TheVenerableZ1> these Sharing Options aren't working
<mazda01> lysek, are you using karmic?
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  you may want to check out the 'fsarchiver' tool -  its not in the repos but on some luive cds - it works on a filesystem level so it only copies the actual data. not empty stuff. and it verifies all files
<CodeTBone> Hey on a 7.04 LiveCD trying to mount an external drive but when plugged it mounts as read-only, how can I change that?
<erUSUL> lysek: post the interfaces file maybe there is asyntax error ?
<Dr_Willis> TheVenerableZ1:  i tend to 'sudo apt-get install samba'   the 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'  then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf as needed - changeing the workgroup to what i want. and perhaps enabling the home shares.
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, that's what partclone claims. i ahve cloned the drive now like 5 times and each time the new partitions hve way more used then before? i don't get it. why would cloning 7ghb to a new drive result in 21gb????
<TheVenerableZ1> Dr_Willis: I believe I did that, but when I try to connect from another machine on the network, it always says "access denied"
<Dr_Willis> mazda01:  no idea. ive rarely ever used partclone.
<snake> Im trying to install virtualbox deb file and when I go to install package it says to close other package managers. i dont have anything else opened (Ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala)
<DubAndy> I'm trying to reinstall grub from a 9.10 LiveCD but when typing "find /boot/grub OR /grub/stage1" in the terminal I get: No such file or directory. How do I proceed?
<mka> mazda01, try partimage
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, don't forget smbpasswd if you're using security=user
<erUSUL> mazda01: maybe you have to pass fsck after the clone operation
<Dr_Willis> TheVenerableZ1:  you gave the user a samba password?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | DubAndy
<TheVenerableZ1> with sudo smbpasswd, yes
<ubottu> DubAndy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mazda01> erUSUL, oh yeah!!!! what options should I run with fsck?
<TheVenerableZ1> Dr_Willis: with sudo smbpasswd, yes
<Dr_Willis> TheVenerableZ1:  restart teh samba service perhaps?  see iof teh machine can see/connect to its own shares. I alwasy enable teh 'home' shares in smb.conf
<erUSUL> mazda01: try with normal ones. run it via gparted for example
<Dr_Willis> TheVenerableZ1:  you did sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME   ?  like that to add a password? for teh user.not for root.
<snake> Im trying to install virtualbox deb file and when I go to install package it says to close other package managers. i dont have anything else opened (Ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala)
<mazda01> erUSUL, didn't even realize that fsck was built into gparted.
<erUSUL> snake: nor synaptic nor the update-manager ?
<CodeTBone> Hey I'm on a 7.04 LiveCD trying to mount an external drive but when plugged it mounts as read-only, how can I change that?
<snake> nope
<TheVenerableZ1> Dr_Willis: Yes, like that, the username was by first initial and last name.
<erUSUL> mazda01: it is not built in but can call it on a parition
<snake> i even checked my processes
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jarray52> Is there a guide to reading the output of various commands in Ubuntu? For example, cat /proc/interrupts?
<mazda01> erUSUL, have you checked out parted magic? it's awesome. the best recovery tool ever. it comes with everything for cloning, restoring, web surfing, everything you name it. im using xchat right now through it
<m666> do you know of an html channel???
<erUSUL> mazda01: no; i usually have sysrescuecd ;P
<tasaduq> I need help Installing Ubuntu Karmic on my virtual box
<mazda01> erUSUL, im in gparted and I clicked on the drive, and clicked check. its running e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/hdd1 right now
<erUSUL> m666: /msg alis list *Ä¥tml*
<starcube1>  I followed this guide to run Call of Duty 4 through wine 0.9.56 - http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/ - I then removed installation by using "make uninstall". Now when I try to install the "wine" package using apt-get it wont let me install it as it says this: "wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed" - I tried to install wine1.2 manually but it still gives the same err
<lysek> erUSUL: http://i49.tinypic.com/23su9dw.jpg
<erUSUL> m666: /msg alis list *html*
<SilverFo1> is it normal for postfix to replace the specified from address with the linux user sending the mail?  I'm sending this mail: http://www.pastebin.ca/1734426, but postfix log files show the from user as www-data@test.com
<mazda01> erUSUL, i tried that before also, it's more command line driven if I remember, parted magic is using a super recent kernel, it's all gui driven and it's got the latest of gparted and all others
<TheVenerableZ1> Dr_Willis: How can I know what to set the workgroup to?
<CodeTBone> In karmic is it possible to install and older version of a package?
<mazda01> erUSUL, even has the latest google chrome and I likes!!!
<tas> I NEED HELP!!
<erUSUL> lysek: do ot see anything wrong except that for readibilty is good to indent the last 3 lines
<protoplay> how do i set the X server to use 16bpp in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mazda01: would have a lok thanks
<mazda01> erUSUL, testdisk, everything you'd want.  http://partedmagic.com/
<erUSUL> protoplay: with a custom xorg.conf ?
<protoplay> erUSUL, what do i add to it?
<DubAndy> How do I know which partition is my boot? paste.ubuntu.com/350464?
<mazda01> erUSUL, yeap, that was it. after rtunning fsck it now says only 8gb is used on root. YES!!!! now to do /home. thanks everyone
<erUSUL> protoplay: if you do not have one generate it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<fumbles> Any ideas on accessing a shared drive that's shared through my router (belkin N+) The Belkin folder is visible in network but I am unable to retrieve the file list
<erUSUL> protoplay: then tweak it. should be plenty of info in the web
<ecolitan> grub menu.lst is not there????
<jso> hi! can someone tell me from I can download tahoma.ttf ?
<tas> I WANT TO INSTALL UBUNTU ON MY VIRTUAL BOX ANY HELP??
<ecolitan> in karmic
<DubAndy> fumbles: Most likely NTFS or FAT32 partitioned
<erUSUL> !caps | tas
<ubottu> tas: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fumbles> tas: you have said nothing about your problem
<Guest1648> hi! can someone tell me from I can download tahoma.ttf hmm ?
<erUSUL> !info mstcorefonts
<ubottu> Package mstcorefonts does not exist in karmic
<fumbles> installing in a vm is simply using a mounted iso then it should just work
<tas> fumbles: Can I post here the problem?
<erUSUL> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttcorefonts does not exist in karmic
<Hammer89> is there a config file for UFW where I can update/change rules manually?
 * DubAndy is lolling at Guest1648
<tas> fumbles: or send you a picture of it?
<fumbles> tas: there is pastebin
<ecolitan> how do I edit settings that I would find in /boot/grub/menu.lst in karmic ?
<Guest1648> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttcorefonts does not exist in karmic
<mneptok> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 196 kB
<fumbles> tas: you can ompload the picture so we can see it or pastebin the error
<erUSUL> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | Guest1648
<ubottu> Guest1648: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 196 kB
<guntbert> !pastebin | tas
<ubottu> tas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Maletor> Can anybody help me set up my K10 Thermal sensors?
<DubAndy> ecolitan: I'm having the same type of problem. Private chat?
<Guest1648> thx :)
<CodeTBone> Hey how can I mount a read-only filesystem to read-write?
<ecolitan> better to have the answer for everyone I would think DubAndy
<Xfact> I am running latest version virtual box and it's not mounting my pointer in windows 2000! What to do?
<Seveas> CodeTBone, sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint
<dnivra> ecolitan: grub2 is kind of different. check the grub2 documentation; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2.
<DubAndy> ecolitan: It's Grub2 in 9.10 and upgradable from 9.04. I was referred to this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2.
<tas> fumbles: http://imagebin.org/77965
<White_Pelican> is there any way to customize the toolbar in Nautilus?
<ecolitan> ok cool, i'm reading it now..
<DubAndy> How do I know from the FDISK output which one of the partitions is the boot partition? http://paste.ubuntu.com/350464
<fumbles> DubAndy: it's ntfs and I have the latest ntfs-3g package as well as samba4
<fumbles> and samba is working correctly as I have Cups working for my shared printer
<edbian> DubAndy, you can't really.  A linux boot partition doesn't even need the boot flag.  You can look at gparted, it's usually easier that way.
<Hammer89> is there a config file for UFW where I can update/change/delete rules manually?
<edbian> DubAndy, also, if you are running that system right now, look at /etc/fstab
<tas> fumbles: did you see the image?
<CodeTBone> Still read-only
<CodeTBone> It says the whole drive is read-only
<DubAndy> edbian: I am on a live cd. I can mount the filesystem and check the fstab file
<fumbles> looking*
<edbian> DubAndy, yes
<dropedrobarri> hi
<om26er_> why is plymouth still not uploaded to lucid by default?
<edbian> dropedrobarri, hi!
<om26er_> sorry
<fumbles> tas: what are you trying to do?
<Maletor> Someone please help me with the K10 Thermal sensors? Updating my kernel to 2.6.33 did not help.
<lysek> erUSUL: it was coLinux related, not ubuntu problemm i have fixed it :-)
<fumbles> looks like setting up virtual box
<erUSUL> lysek: ok ;)
<tas> fumbles: I am trying to install ubuntu karmic into my virtual box through the iso
<fumbles> what distro are you using?
<fumbles> as a host*
<ArctcChil> could anyone help explain why my media buttons are working in progressively less ways?
<tas> fumbles: but whem I click on run the demo and install, it shows this screen
<sparww> Hi! Newb here. I just installed proftd from the terminal. Now what? How do i find the program? It says its started from inetd/xinetd..
<guntbert> tas: tell us more - that picture is not so helpful
<tas> guntbert: more like what?
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<iceroot> sparww: if someone wants to connect to your ftp-server. the inet-daemon is starting proftpd
<djharby> i have a hp netbook running 9.10 remix any know why i would lose wifi for no apparent reason? i amusing the b43 driver
<iceroot> sparww: so no need to start ftp by hand
<CodeTBone> Seveas, it says the entire drive is read-only
<dropedrobarri> ive just updated to ubuntu 9.10, and my sound card (VIA VT1708) dont work. Ive googled some hours and every web page says that it was a problem related to an ALSA option: Independent HP. Ive switched but it doesnt work anyway.... any idea?
<edbian> sparww, I usually begin by trying to type the first few letters of the program name or package name into the terminal and pressing tab a bunch to get it to auto-complete.  (eg. firef[tab][tab])
<erUSUL> djharby: did you installed b43-fwcutter package ?
<erUSUL> djharby: it needs to be done while connected to insternet
<djharby> yes i worked i restarted and it did not
<djharby> it had been running fine for like 4 mo
<guntbert> tas: what is your situation (host OS, vbox vdersion, guest OS)? what are you trying to do? what happens?...
<djharby> i did hook up the ethernet to get the package
<White_Pelican> can someone please answer my question?
<edbian> White_Pelican, say your question again every few minutes.  People join the channel all the time.
<sparww> iceroot: how do i configure it then, so i can acces it?
<dropedrobarri> does anybody got that VIA V1708 working? it worked with Hardy and Jaunty...
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<White_Pelican> is there any way to customize the toolbar in Nautilus?
<White_Pelican> I want to add icons to it
<iceroot> sparww: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf is the config-file
<tas> guntbert: I am using mint right now, want to install ubuntu karmic, vbox v3.0.10
<djharby> showed driver active but networkmanager applet showed it not there
<edbian> White_Pelican, Do you mean the gnome-panels at the top and the bottom?
<White_Pelican> no, the toolbar in nautilus
<White_Pelican> to do what I used to do in konqueror
<edbian> White_Pelican, I don't know of a way to edit that toolbar.  Sorry! :(
<dropedrobarri> can someone answer my question or at least give me a point of referene?
<White_Pelican> that's too bad
<iceroot> White_Pelican: what about reposting the question in one line with enough details
<edbian> White_Pelican, Just install and use konqueror or dolphin
<guntbert> tas: and what happens? please don't expect us to see it all
<sparww> iceroot: what do i need to to except open port 21?
<m666> how can i install drivers for brother printer and scanner?
<White_Pelican> is there any way to customize the toolbar in Nautilus? I want to add icons to it like I used to do in Konqueror
<erUSUL> dropedrobarri: try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<scunizi> !anyone | dropedrobarri
<ubottu> dropedrobarri: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sparww> iceroot: set up passwords and names and such?
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<iceroot> sparww: inetd/poftpd will open that port automaticly if someone is connection
<edbian> White_Pelican, Why not just install konqueror or dolphin and use it instead of nautilus?
<CodeTBone> How can I mount an ntfs external hard drive as read-write while running a 7.04 LiveCD
<ArctcChil> or is this not possible?
<sparww> iceroot: ok! so how do i connect to it?:P
<iceroot> sparww: you are using the system users for ftp, at them to the group, also read the comments in the config and the manpage to configure it like you want
<fumbles> whoa this is unusual. I have Arch, Karmic, and Windows 7 installed. I installed Karmic after Windows-and after Arch so my grub/menu.lst should've been overwritten but catting /boot/...menu.lst gives the arch grub menu and I need to edit the ubuntu one that was installed :x
<Besogon> White_Pelican, Do you mean left panel? If you do, then you can add links there.
<White_Pelican> I prefer to move away from kde
<iceroot> sparww: with an ftp client
<erUSUL> CodeTBone: install ntfs-config and run it « gksudo ntfs-config »
<fumbles> sry for the large paragraph*
<White_Pelican> left panel?
<invaderjonny42> I need some help cause I installed ubuntu on a 400 gb partition but i can only use 10 gb of it for storage and moreover in the / directory the folder cdrom says it has like 399 gb free but all of the other folders say only 1 gb is available. What do i do to regain full access to all of my partition?
<tas> guntbert: after selecting the language, I click on install ubuntu9.10 then it shows up the screen i posted
<PyroPhelia> can anybody recommend a good bechmaking app for HDs?
<sparww> iceroot: i want to acces the ftp-server from my other windows-comp trough the browser. Possible?
<iceroot> sparww: sure
<Guest24883> sparww, no
<edbian> fumbles, grub is in two places, in /boot/grub AND in the master boot record of the drive.
<iceroot> Guest24883: sure it is possible
<edbian> sparww, yes
<fumbles> ah so I just need to rerun grub-install then using the Arch menu.lst I'm guessing
<edbian> sparww, are they on the same LAN or over the internet?
<invaderjonny42> I need some help cause I installed ubuntu on a 400 gb partition but i can only use 10 gb of it for storage and moreover in the / directory the folder cdrom says it has like 399 gb free but all of the other folders say only 1 gb is available. What do i do to regain full access to all of my partition?
<Guest24883> by yall im off to troll 4chan
<sparww> iceroot and edbian: okey
<CodeTBone> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CodeTBone> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fumbles> CodeTBone: sudo !!
<sparww> edbian: they are connected trough a wired router
<Awsum> ??
<edbian> CodeTBone, you have another instance of a package manager open somewhere
<guntbert> tas: did you !md5sum the iso?
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<iceroot> CodeTBone: close other processes using the paketmanager
<CodeTBone> That was with sudo
<edbian> sparww, on the windows machine "ftp://<ip of server"
<iceroot> CodeTBone: like synaptic
<tas> guntbert: what is that? how to do that?
<fumbles> CodeTBone: ah yeah what iceroot said then my bad
<edbian> iceroot, is that right? ^ ^
<CodeTBone> Oops my bad.....had synaptic open full screen right behind it
<iceroot> edbian: sure
<guntbert> !md5sum | tas
<ubottu> tas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sparww> edbian: and i need to setup like pw and login in the conf file?
<edbian> CodeTBone, Told you so!
<iceroot> CodeTBone: :) sometimes its a good idea to read the error-message :)
<edbian> sparww, the config file handles all of that yea
<CodeTBone> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntfs-3g/libntfs-3g0_1.328-1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<CodeTBone> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ntfs-3g/ntfs-3g_1.328-1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<CodeTBone> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Besogon> invaderjonny42, You should edit fstab file
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<iceroot> CodeTBone: read the error-message
<Awsum> IDk.
<edbian> CodeTBone, no offense but do you not remember that 7.04 is not supported anymore?  All of the repos are GONE
<invaderjonny42> I need some help cause I installed ubuntu on a 400 gb partition but i can only use 10 gb of it for storage and moreover in the / directory the folder cdrom says it has like 399 gb free but all of the other folders say only 1 gb is available. What do i do to regain full access to all of my partition?
<hey_joe> i have a system drive full, and du --max-depth=1 -h says i have 25G in "."
<hey_joe> ?
<dropedrobarri> hey, ive just realized that i havent got any menu.lst :S
<hey_joe> whats up with that?
<hey_joe> all the other root folders look of average size...
<CodeTBone> Yeah, im aware, thats why Im asking for a workaround to that
<edbian> dropedrobarri, the new grub is configured differently.  I'm not sure how it works now! :P
<coreGrl> hi
<invaderjonny42> yo
<edbian> invaderjonny42, hi!
<invaderjonny42> hello edbian and coregrl
<dropedrobarri> how am i supposed to edit grub settings? maybe any software? or it placed somewhere else?
<g_khatwani123> i have to remove half installed package from ubuntu.i mean a package was downloaded 49% now i want to remove it, but i am not able to remove it as there is a message that it can't be removed as it not installed
<edbian> invaderjonny42, You / and your /home are probably different partitions.  Do you have gparted installed?
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<invaderjonny42> yes
<coreGrl> I heard it's possible to grow the power of my wifi card in ubuntu, to set something in /lib/.. somewhere.. but I don't recall where
<coreGrl> any hint?
<invaderjonny42> but it says it is all one
<White_Pelican> is there any way to customize the toolbar in Nautilus? I want to add icons to it like I used to do in Konqueror
<tas> guntbert: 0de66f1d05086fc1aaa6cfa9168d0049  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Look open it up and look at your partitions, do you have / and /home on different partitions?  How big is each one?  If that's the issue we can fix it! :)
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: just drag them there
<tas> guntbert: is that correct?
<ArctcChil> coreGrl: what distro are you running?
<coreGrl> ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> tas: please compare yourself
<dnivra> CodeTBone, The only workaround would be to search the internet for all the deb packages of 7.04, their dependencies, download each and install them separately. or just install a supported distro. That's all I can think of.
<edbian> CodeTBone, I would rather kill myself than do that
<White_Pelican> Sucrot, drag them from where?
<ArctcChil> coreGrl: what does the "core" stand for?
<invaderjonny42> no the only partitions i have is my ps3 which is 80 gb my linux which is 400 gb and my backup which is 900 gb
<tas> guntbert: website has different key, I am assuming its because the website like has 8.10 version
 * dnivra agrees with edbian on the downloading deb packages one.
<CodeTBone> Yeah, well this disc is full of source code and I kinda want to keep it
<invaderjonny42> w/ no drop down lists
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: do you want to put your apps there??
<edbian> invaderjonny42, You have 3 hard drives each with 1 big partition?  How are you looking at the hdd of your ps3?  I'm confused
<coreGrl> ArctcChil, I'm a programmer and I have often a core dump :D
<DubAndy> When I type mount /dev/sdb2 /mount/boot I get: Specify the filystem. It only says Extended so I don't know what to specify in the mount command? Because it's not EXT3/EXT4 that I've already tried.
<guntbert> tas: every image has its own checksum, they are all listed - please compare with your version
<raik> when i open my firefox it freezes and also cause whole system to freezed?
<g_khatwani123> i have to remove half installed package from ubuntu.i mean a package was downloaded 49% now i want to remove it, but i am not able to remove it as there is a message that it can't be removed as it not installed
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: you can just right-click on it --> add..
<invaderjonny42> oh no they are each a partition on my l.5 tb external hard drive
<White_Pelican> on the toolbar in nauilus, no. I'm trying to ad cut, copy, paste and delete to the toolbar in nautilus
<azrael_> hey i need sum help installing flash on ubuntu anyone know the yum command
<edbian> invaderjonny42, How much of the linux is filled?
<White_Pelican> I'm not talking about the panel
<edbian> azrael_, How are you using yum on ubuntu?
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123: have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f" and "sudo apt-get clean"
<invaderjonny42> 10 gigs of 400 but in my home it says only 1 gb is available
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: ahh I know
<edbian> invaderjonny42, empty your trash?
<azrael_> i install yum it
<invaderjonny42> yup
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: right-click on the ubuntu logo
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Use the disk analyzer to try and find all that junk
<CodeTBone> Ive got a small fat32 flash drive, ill just make a couple trips back and forth.  Thanks anyway
<DubAndy> Is anybody here willing to give me 1on1 private chat help with reconfiguring grub2. I'll even donate to your paypal if you do. please
<g_khatwani123> whether it will clean half installed package
<invaderjonny42> but i wanna make it so i don't have 1 gb available but 390 gb available
<guntbert> !apt | azrael_
<Maletor> What do I do about enabling K10 when lm-sensors doesn't have it?
<ubottu> azrael_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<azrael_> i think it was sudo apt-get yum install
<[uNF]> I'm having an issue where I have a folder that is on the desktop, but for some reason it's hidden or just not there to see... if I go and search for the folder, I can access it that way, or view it in a terminal... any suggestions?
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123: just try :)
<invaderjonny42> i don't have disk analyzer
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Are you saying you wanna shrink the linux partition so that it's only 11 or 12 gb big?
<Besogon> invaderjonny42, anyway If you need mount some partitions at the boot time change fstab fille. It file can resolve this promblem. Ask ubottu how to do it.
<White_Pelican> what should i do after I right click on the ubuntu logo I assume you mean the one in the top left
<edbian> invaderjonny42, I have no idea why Besogon is telling you that...
<azrael_> ok but i just knew to install flash
<invaderjonny42> no i wanna expand the amount of room from the cdrom folder to my /home folder
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: yes.. you should read some "edit" buton
<White_Pelican> just says edit menus
<guntbert> !software | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<edbian> invaderjonny42, how much room is in your cdrom folder?
<invaderjonny42> 390 gb
<tas> guntbert: its not same? what Do I do? redownload?
<anom01y> Hi, I am setting a laptop up w/ Ubuntu, I had ubuntu 9.10 on but I was told by multiple sources that I must downgrade because the video card in this laptop is now in the "legacy" section
<Sucrot> White_Pelican: which toolbar do you want to change?
<anom01y> so I downgraded to intrepid
<guntbert> tas: uninstall yum, use the ubuntu tools
<edbian> invaderjonny42, If you only have 1 partition I do not understand in any way how "the cdrom folder" and the /home have different sizes
<anom01y> now, how can I tell if the laptop is working properly w/ correct drivers ect
<edbian> invaderjonny42, is the cdrom folder /media/cdrom ? is something mounted in it?
<White_Pelican> the main one in nautilus, where it currently has forward, back, up etc
<solar_ant__> hi all
<g_khatwani123> Sucrot:another query is that please help m to know the command to netbeans 5.5 with sun java application server in terminal using internet
<solar_ant__> I just installed Ubuntu
<edbian> solar_ant__, hello
<azrael_> i just need a link to flash
<edbian> solar_ant__, congradulations!
<solar_ant__> when I play videos in full screen mode
<solar_ant__> it is not smooth
<invaderjonny42> if u mean do i have a cdrom folder in my media folder then no
<g_khatwani123> Sucrot:to install
<solar_ant__> thanks edbian
<edbian> solar_ant__, Video card?
<dandi> saluton
<edbian> invaderjonny42, what is the "cdrom folder" then?
<Besogon> edbian, Let he make sudo fstab -l. I'm trying to help him like you.
<invaderjonny42> my cdrom folder is in my / directory
<guntbert> White_Pelican: in my experience nautilus itself is not *very* configurable :-)
<solar_ant__> edbian:  its an inbuild via card
<invaderjonny42> its the folder used to boot ubuntu from my external hard drive
<solar_ant__> edbian:  s3 Unichrome pro
<White_Pelican> I am finding that out the hard way. perhaps I need to file an rfe
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123: you want to install netbeans from the internet?
<g_khatwani123> yes
<ctmjr> !flash > azrael_
<edbian> solar_ant__, That's why, its probably just weak and the ubuntu driver for it isn't manufactured by the company that built it so it isn't optimal.  What kinda processor?
<ubottu> azrael_, please see my private message
<Ingsoc> invaderjonny42: look in /media/
<invaderjonny42> all i see is my computers broken hard drive folder
<solar_ant__> edbian its an athlon process 1.8 mhz
<mka> invaderjonny42, isn't /cdrom a link to /media/cdrom ?
<invaderjonny42> no
<g_khatwani123> sucrot:netbeans 5.5 with sun java application server
<anom01y> Hi, the video card in my laptop with Ubuntu on it is ATI Radeon mobility 7000 IGP
<edbian> solar_ant__, I think it's the pathetically bad driver that we have to use for the unichrome pro chip :(  sorry!
<invaderjonny42> no such folder her but i'll try maybe its hidden or something
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123: I don't use that app
<anom01y> how do I get the drivers to work for it ?
<invaderjonny42> nope no luck\
<solar_ant__> edbian:  would the generic driver do better? Or is there some configurations?
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123:  but you can search with "sudo apt-cache search netbeans"
<edbian> mka, how the hell is /cdrom reporting that it has 390gb free and /home says it only has 1 if they're on the same partition?
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123: maybe you know which of them is it
<mka> invaderjonny42, oh to me it's like in you, im suprised, im on livecd
<White_Pelican> where do I file an RFE for any applications in gnome?
<[uNF]> I'm having an issue where I have a folder that is on the desktop, but for some reason it's hidden or just not there to see... if I go and search for the folder, I can access it that way, or view it in a terminal... any suggestions?
<edbian> solar_ant__, I never looked into it in-depth.  I don't know.  All I know is that it is well known for being poorly supported
<ArctcChil> How do I return my appearance preferences to Ubuntu defaults, anyone?
<jarray52> What does IO-APIC-edge mean when I type cat /proc/interrupts
<invaderjonny42> i'm on a live usb
<invaderjonny42> if that could be the caush
<invaderjonny42> *cause
<g_khatwani123> whether it is possible to know about any package what it will isntall
<dimitar> what environment is used in ubuntu studio?
<mka> edbian, can you paste "df -h"
<GaIna> Hey people! I have a short question regarding firefox and steam, when used in ubuntu 9.04. anyonw able to help?
<invaderjonny42> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df -h
<invaderjonny42> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<invaderjonny42> aufs                  3.9G  3.1G  639M  84% /
<invaderjonny42> udev                  1.5G  368K  1.5G   1% /dev
<invaderjonny42> /dev/sdb2             400G   10G  390G   3% /cdrom
<dimitar> what environment is used in ubuntu studio?anyone know????????]
<FloodBot4> invaderjonny42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invaderjonny42> /dev/loop0            668M  668M     0 100% /rofs
<edbian> mka, I'm asking about invaderjonny42's hdds
<defrysk> hehe
<dimitar> what environment is used in ubuntu studio?anyone know????????]
<mka> edbian, thanks for explaining I just took the issue halfway
<defrysk> dimitar, maybe its on the ubuntu studio site?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, I understand now.  You're running ubuntu from your flash drive with your ubuntu partition of that external hdd simply mounted.
<mka> edbian, invaderjonny42 that explains it
<GaIna> hrm..><
<dimitar> defrysk it look like there is nothing?you know maybe?
<invaderjonny42> yes
<g_khatwani123> sucrot:whether it is possible to know about any package what it will isntall
<mka> invaderjonny42, what do you want to accomplish?
<edbian> mka, I thought I was going nutz for a sec there!
<defrysk> dimitar, nope
<edbian> sparww, See my pm ??
<solar_ant__> edbian:  ok thanks
<defrysk> dimitar, probably gnome
<Sucrot> g_khatwani123: use synaptics
<dimitar> defrysk ok thanks
<invaderjonny42> be able to use ALL of my external harddrive's space not just 10 gigs of it
<edbian> solar_ant__, Do research!  (google it) you may find something
<Sucrot> there you can find all the apps you can install
<GaIna> oh come on guys!! someone should be able to help, right?
<solar_ant__> edbian:  doing it now
<edbian> invaderjonny42, you can, you're being limited by your flashdrive.  The OS is running from the flash drive.  Get it?
<mka> invaderjonny42, you can use up to 390GB
<trism> GaIna: you need to ask your question, or nobody can help you
<Guest96976> Hi i'm trying to run a game with Wine and sound stops working, someone suggested disabling pulse audio, is this possible and how can I do it?
<Maletor> how do i install linux 2.6.33rc2 from kernel.ubuntu.com. Do I need to download both the headers and the image?
<invaderjonny42> ? in my cdrom folder YES in my /home folder NO
<anom01y> Hi, ok so because of my video card (ati radeon mobility 7000 igp) I was forced to downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 from 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Guest96976:  check the wine app database for teh specific game also - there may be some suggestions as to what to tweak with it.
<anom01y> how do I get the binary drivers for this video card ?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, the /home/you folder is on the flash drive
<GaIna> trism: I did, first thing as I logged on here. Question was how to make the protocol for steam work with firefox, so the links in firefox for steam, open the program itself
<Guest96976> Dr_Willis: i couldn't find anyone else who had the same problem
<invaderjonny42> yes
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<invaderjonny42> it says i have 1 gb remaining when i should have 390 gb remaining
<mka> invaderjonny42, you have no separate /home partition
<edbian> invaderjonny42, So you want to run from the flash drive but use the space on the HDD as your /home folder?
<Drakeson> is it possible to "minimize evolution to tray" (keep it running without a window) ?
<anom01y> !binary
<Dr_Willis> Guest96976:  ive never had to disable pusle for my wine games. so not sure of the proper way to do it. You could try running the game in wine. with a differnt window manager. one thats not using pulse i guess.
<invaderjonny42> YES!
<Besogon> invaderjonny42, Can you reinstall ubuntu? It will be more easy for you. I know how to resolve your problem but it's too long to explain
<Dr_Willis> !info anytray
<ubottu> Package anytray does not exist in karmic
<mka> invaderjonny42, it should NOT be 390 remaining
<invaderjonny42> oh wait no
<anom01y> !info binary
<ubottu> Package binary does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<sadiq> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anom01y> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> invaderjonny42, well you don't understand the underlying issue at hand but I'll show you anyway how to do it.  Do you know the /dev name of the linux partition on the hdd?
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  see 'alltray' tool
<invaderjonny42> my internal hdd is broken so i'm running all off my external hard drive
<anom01y> well thanks for the help
<trism> GaIna: sorry, the only messages in my logs were you asking to ask a question about firefox and steam, and see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-433548.html for a possible solution
<guntbert> !askthebot | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<invaderjonny42> yes linux
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: but what is this indicator applet doing then?
<WAR10CK> Hi
<Drakeson> it keeps pidgin running
<edbian> invaderjonny42, /dev/sdX  (replace X with what it needs to be)
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  no idea. Not sure what you are really trying to do. I dont use evolution.
<edbian> invaderjonny42, also: "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<jga> is there any way to login to a password protected smb via nautilus?  my smb allows for read only guest access, but I need to be able to write to files and nautilus won't ask me for a password
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: what do you use?
<WAR10CK> Anyone know where to find Silan Ethernet driver
<GaIna> trism: yeh, I kinda missed on the actual questionasking..-.- thanks though!
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  for email i just use my gmail account.
<trism> GaIna: you're welcome, hope it works for you
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: I see. what do you use for new mail notification?
<invaderjonny42> no luck says no such file or directory exists
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:   theres gmail notify extensions for the browser and panels.
<edbian> invaderjonny42, you typed it wrong "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<Dr_Willis> Drakeson:  not athat i worry too much about  beiing notified instantly when i get new mail
<Drakeson> Dr_Willis: thanks. I'll try them
<bvalek2> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory <- this is my problem. how can i fix it? thanks
<invaderjonny42> erm i meant the first command
<invaderjonny42> but the second doesn't work either
<mka> invaderjonny42, edbian, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<edbian> invaderjonny42, The first command is a question:  what is the /dev name of your linux partition.  /dev/sda2 or soemthing
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Try gksudo insead of gksu like mka said
<invaderjonny42> did
<invaderjonny42> no luck
<invaderjonny42> but the first command worked now
<invaderjonny42> (typed it wrong)
<White_Pelican> does nyone know where I can post an rfe for nautilus?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, you have the file open then?
<invaderjonny42> no no file opes as it should but i'll try again
<mozart373> I have karmic koala and I can't get jack to work (for rosegarden) could anyone please help? (I ran the alsa information script, and I'm mostly housebroken, I even installed qjackctl....)
<GaIna> trism: helped a lot, problem solved! Thanks!:D
<edbian> invaderjonny42, listen to me.  type this: cd /etc
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Does that work?
<invaderjonny42> there we go it opened a file
<edbian> invaderjonny42, ok good, and it has stuff in it?  It's not blank right>
<edbian> ?
<invaderjonny42> w/ the command gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Yeah, good does the file have stuff written in it?  It's not empty is it?
<invaderjonny42> to lines of code in it
<bvalek2> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<bvalek2> electricity went off
<edbian> invaderjonny42, perfect.  does one of them say /home?
<invaderjonny42> nope
<invaderjonny42> y?
<Dr_Willis> bvalek2:  clarify the exact problem/what happened. so we dont have to guess..
<invaderjonny42> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<invaderjonny42> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<mka> invaderjonny42, can you pastebin this file?
<invaderjonny42> just did
<edbian> invaderjonny42, just making sure ;)  yes pastebin it
<Dr_Willis> bvalek2:  it sounds like you are sayign the system no longer boots after a power failurem, the error is   that mount error.
<edbian> invaderjonny42, ok, give us the link
<invaderjonny42> how pastebin it?
<burzki> Drakeson, per your original ? - i dont think evo can do that .. maybe just run it in another workspace?
<azrael_> ebian tyvm
<azrael_> edbian
<guntbert> !pastebin | invaderjonny42
<ubottu> invaderjonny42: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Xfact> ( I am not talking about windows or windows related viruses) Linux has any virus yet....?
<edbian> azrael_
<edbian> azrael_, tyvm ??
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to make Ubuntu One sync files ever so often? I log my IRC stuff to Ubuntu One and until I exit or enter a channel or server, the file will not resync (on the other hand, the files nearly every second, so I don't want to sync on change, just like every few minutes)
<invaderjonny42> ! pastebin
<invaderjonny42> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<invaderjonny42> ? err idon't get it?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, go to the website: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<mozart373> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ad845791169f42a46d876152ff8c59e05d0b812
<Xfact> everybody: can you tell me( I am not talking about windows or windows related viruses) Linux has any virus yet....?
<invaderjonny42> edbian, kk what u want me to post?
<edbian> Xfact, There are some proof of concept viruses but not a real virus
<edbian> invaderjonny42, the contents of /etc/fstab
<Blue1> edbian: well said
<ctmjr> !virus > Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact, please see my private message
<edbian> Blue1, I'm sure it will turn into a flame way anyway :P
<burzki> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Blue1> edbian: doesn't it always?
<bvalek2> Dr_Willis : i found a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1244466.html
<ffission6> whats going to be my options for going over to my friends to help him develop a prototype on his machine for a website, he runs windows and i need a temporary ubuntu environment to work within so i can leverage some bash shell tools. what can i run and the easily delete when ia m done, is their a temporary means of running ubuntu?
<edbian> azrael_, did you want something?
<coolcat> !virus > coolcat
<ubottu> coolcat, please see my private message
<edbian> ffission6, The live CD
<invaderjonny42> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1a582dc2
<baldaris> Hey , i have a virtual box installed , i need to copy some setup files to my extrenal hard drive...what do i need to do..
<invaderjonny42> they are both fstab and terminal
<hicham> can i update initramfs from busybox ?
<invaderjonny42> (i labeled them respectively)
<guntbert> edbian: I guess that was Thank You Very Much :)
<invaderjonny42> edbian, it is both the fstab file and the terminal that okay?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, nope, it's only the terminal it's not fstab :(  You have to copy / paste the file  (ctrl + c doesn't work in the terminal)
<edbian> guntbert, I guess so!
<invaderjonny42> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e05f300
<ffission6> does livecd ubuntu give me access to python/perl
<invaderjonny42> oh i know
<mozart373> please help with jackd... I've searched the forms already, and sound already works, just not with jackd, pulseaudio runs but I don't see any alsa sound server running in 9.10.... http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ad845791169f42a46d876152ff8c59e05d0b812
<sinan> is there a fast was to know the number of thread a process is running ?
<invaderjonny42> but u get it now on that link?
<invaderjonny42> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e05f300
<Blue1> ffission6: you understand you can't edit or change anything with livecd, right?
<alankila> ffission6: perl is mandatory at least for apt & dpkg, so I think so. Probably Python is included too, too many gnome things depend on it.
<ffission6> wait what?
<ffission6> i want to be able to run ubuntu on a friends machine
<edbian> invaderjonny42, There you go!  That's what I need.
<ffission6> tempraroly
<anom01y> how do I enable compositing in ubuntu 8.10 (using gnome enviroment) ??
<mka> invaderjonny42, what type of installation do you have. on what machine?
<ffission6> so i can develop something for him
<Blue1> ffission6: then live cd will do that..
<dnivra> baldaris, you need to install guest additions.
<jpds> ffission6: Yes it does.
<White_Pelican> does anyone know where I can post an rfe for nautilus?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Look at the output of "sudo fdisk -l" what is the /dev/sdX name of the linux partition?
<invaderjonny42> its on my external hard drive booted on my hp dv7t quad core and it is ubuntu 9.10
<ffission6> my situation is i need to go over to his place on his windows machine and prototype a web page for him, to do so i need a linux environment to be productive, can i do this with ubuntu live cd
<mka> invaderjonny42, you do not have the a separate /home partition so you are limited to the 639MB available space
<Blue1> ffission6: but just keep in mind that you aren't going to be editting any files - but this will see how ubuntu runs on another's machine without committing to it
<ffission6> oh
<ffission6> well i need to write
<ffission6> whats my options for getting into ubuntu from windwos
<Blue1> wubi
<edbian> ffission6, You can run ubuntu using the live CD but you can't save any files (except if you mount is HDD or have a flash drive or something) do you understand?  Cause the OS is running from the CD and CDs or read only (unless you burn to them..)
<ffission6> can i just download and run wubi, i dont need to burn
<invaderjonny42> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m10ab4d80
<alabd> which package should be installed to have not this error with totem ?The playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed.
<edbian> ffission6, The live CD would be easier cause you don't need to install anything on his machine
<invaderjonny42> mka, is it necessary to have a separate partition?
<ffission6> i was just told i can not develop with live cd
<dnivra> baldaris, in case you've not found it yet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox would be of help.
<jpds> alabd: You're playing an HTML file?
<invaderjonny42> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m10ab4d80
<ffission6> i need to be able to basically use linux tools i am familiar with to scrape a few webpages
<invaderjonny42> ^ there is my console
<ffission6> then give him back his windows machine
<Maletor> Why do the graphics look so bad on my computer. I have a $140 graphics card NVIDIA 9800GTX+
<edbian> invaderjonny42, There is no linux partition according to that fdisk output...
<baldaris> dnivra, i am just going through it..
<invaderjonny42> ?huh?
<guntbert> White_Pelican: bugzilla.gnome.org
<mka> invaderjonny42, not it's not necessary but if /home is not separate you can use up to whatever is avalable for /
<Xfact> linux has over 20 known virus and worms! I sould use AV http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses#Worms
<alabd> jpds: no .wav
<dnivra> baldaris, cool! it's all there for sure.
<ffission6> Blue1 what do you suggest
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  and how many of those were reported 10+ yrs ago? and no longer affect anything...
<ctmjr> !nvidia | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mka> invaderjonny42, yes edbian is right, there is no linux partition here, did you install ubuntu via Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> Xfact:  do what you want. Have fun.
<invaderjonny42> no
<Maletor> ctmjr: I have the newest drivers from the website install
<mka> invaderjonny42, are you on livecd?
<edbian> ffission6, You can run the entire ubuntu OS from the CD (instead of from a HDD like you would normally run an OS).  You can use all the tools and everything, you can even install packages.  You cannot however save files to a CD (obviously) so use the live CD and just save the files to a jump drive or something.  Understand?
<baldaris> dnivra, thanks bro..
<invaderjonny42> i used some ubuntu liveusb cinstaller tool (actually what it called)
<edbian> mka, He's running from a usb drive
<invaderjonny42> mka, on liveusb
<jpds> Xfact: Nothing is ever completely secure anyway.
<dnivra> baldaris, no problem. glad I could help out:).
<dajasc> Is there any way to configure Ubuntu to boot other than with GRUB?
<ctmjr> Maletor: ok by bad what do you mean choppy video ugly text?
<ffission6> edbian why could i not writew stuff to c?
<ffission6> not c, i mean hardisk
<mka> invaderjonny42, for the second time, what exactly do you want to achieve, sorry to ask this over and over
<anom01y> !FOSS
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<edbian> ffission6, You could, but you would have to mount his harddrive (not hard at all really) just takes a little linux know-how
<Xfact> ha ha ok thanks...but most of all companies (AVG, bitdefender) even taking fat money$ for linux anti virus, :-$
<anom01y> !foss
<ffission6> i am going to just install wubi then uninstall
<invaderjonny42> mka, no prob i want to be able to utilize  all of the 400 gb partition space for my /home directory not just 10gb
<snake> is there a way to change screen resolution in terminal
<Maletor> ctmjr: it just doesn't look good, the text is not very well anti-aliased and the graphics definitely look like they could be better
<h4f> how do I change from gnome to KDE ?
<invaderjonny42> should i uninstall it and reinstall it using gubi?
<invaderjonny42> or what ever it is called
<edbian> mka, He wants to boot from the live USB and use his linux partition on an external hdd for his /home.  Unfortunately the linux partition on that hdd just dissappeared
<dnivra> invaderjonny42, wubi:)
<Hurky> Hi
<snake> is there a way to change screen resolution in terminal
<invaderjonny42> dnivra, i should?
<edbian> invaderjonny42, I don't suggest wubi at all for you
<gfather> hello guys
<edbian> invaderjonny42, Where did your linux partition go?
<dnivra> invaderjonny42, I don't know; not following your question. just correcting you:).
<invaderjonny42> edbian, oh ok
<mozart373> hello????????????? if no one wants to help, please just tell me to bugger off, but this is annoying when nobody responds
<snake> mozart
<dnivra> mozart373, now certainly nobody will respond
<Dr_Willis> !patience | mozart373
<ubottu> mozart373: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gfather> just added an nvidia card to my pc , now i can log into ubuntu , my lcd wont show anything
<invaderjonny42> okay i'll give you guys step by step what i did last night to hook me up
<snake> question ill try to help
<invaderjonny42> FIRST i backed up my external harddrive
<protoplay> mozart373, what was the question?
<gfather> is there any way to force a compatabile reolution ?
<musictoto> mozart373 if anyone knows how to solve your problem they will answer. just wait and ask your question every 10 minutes
<mozart373> I posted it about 5 minutes ago
<mozart373> I can't get jackd running
<mozart373> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ad845791169f42a46d876152ff8c59e05d0b812
<isteme> what tool do i use to check a ntfs formatted usb stick for hardware errors on ubuntu? (not filesystem errors, real hardware errors)
<invaderjonny42> SECOND i repartitioned it gave it three
<mozart373> here's alsa information
<FloodBot4> mozart373: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invaderjonny42> one having linux 400gb
<snake> is there a way to change screen resolution in terminal?
<invaderjonny42> one having ps3 80gb
<mattaius> Out of curiousity, what's the status on having grub2 use the graphical boot options?
<ctmjr> Maletor: have you played around with nvidia-settings and changed the resolution and refresh rate there is also some settings for other things like vsync and such
<mozart373> FloodBot4, sorry
<Dr_Willis> snake:  the xrandr command line tools can do it
<darthanubis> gfather, you have to get to console shutdown gdm and run nvidia-xconfig
<protoplay> mozart373, i dont know much about sound, perhaps someone else can help
<dnivra> mozart373, floodbot is a bot BTW
<invaderjonny42> one having seagate freeagent 900 gb
<gfather> darthanubis how can i do that ?
<snake> thanks doctor ;)
<invaderjonny42> then i downloaded and installed ubuntu on it
<Dr_Willis> mattaius:  its a work in progress i hear. :) theres ppa;s of grub with newer features
<mattaius> Thanks Dr Willis
<invaderjonny42> (on the linux section)
<invaderjonny42> and now i'm here
<darthanubis> !nvidia ? gfather
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<invaderjonny42> mka, what did i do wrong?
<darthanubis> !nvidia | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gfather> thanks
<darthanubis> np
<mozart373> dnivra, haha, I see :-), hence the "Bot" appended to the name...
<dnivra> mozart373, :)
<isteme> what tool do i use to check a ntfs formatted usb stick for hardware errors on ubuntu? (not filesystem errors, real hardware errors)
<mka> invaderjonny42, there is no way you have a linux partition on your external HDDs
<gfather> darthanubis but how im going to do that from boot ?
<invaderjonny42> mka, what you mean?
<invaderjonny42> mka, all my partitions are fat32 could that have anything to do with it/.
<invaderjonny42> ?
<mka> invaderjonny42, might have installed linux via wubi because linux cannot be installed to fat32 or ntfs filesystem natively
<darthanubis> gfather, I normally don't do walk through but you will need to take notes
<invaderjonny42> mka, really the site said otherwise... but okay...
<darthanubis> gfather, you have to hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to console
<gfather> thats on when grub load ?
<invaderjonny42> mka, i used some installer tool that WAS'T Wubi or at least i don't think it was.
<darthanubis> gfather, no, after full load
<darthanubis> gfather, you with me?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mka> invaderjonny42, yes, the fact that your partitions are all fat32 and ntfs suggests that
<gfather> ok , so my lc can load terminal , right ?
<gfather> lc= lcd
<Gnewt> I'd like to install Karmic server from USB, but it seems to have some weird issues (won't recognize the "CD-ROM", release codename not found, etc)...
<darthanubis> gfather, yes
<Gnewt> Help?
<Gnewt> How do I install Karmic server from USB?
<invaderjonny42> mka, should i repartition them and if so to what?
<mka> invaderjonny42, yes it's probably that "installer tool" that was wubi
<darthanubis> gfather, the key sequence I gave you will get you to a console
<invaderjonny42> mka, and why would that matter
<Otacon22> Hi all, i was working on the Wiimote and now when i press a key on the keyboard the mouse doesn't move!!!
<invaderjonny42> mka, furthermore how should i install it then?
<darthanubis> gfather, to stop gdm type sudo stop gdm or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mka> invaderjonny42, it matters because you do not have a /home partition that you can quickly mount now to your liveusb session
<ipatrol> Is there any way to get a package onto an offline computer?
<darthanubis> gfather, then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dnivra> Gnewt, I don't know how to help you but hope this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mac9416> ipatrol, using packages.ubuntu.com or Keryx.
<darthanubis> gfather, that should do it, as gdm should restart itself
<invaderjonny42> ok should i repartition my external hardrive an make a partition called /home?
<invaderjonny42> mka, and what format should it be/
<invaderjonny42> mka, ?
<Gnewt> thanks dnivra, but I followed that guide already. Installer has weird bugs that don't let it work.
<mka> invaderjonny42, linux partitions are ext2, ext3, ext4 or reiserfs
<ipatrol> mac9416: Tg
<ipatrol> hx
<mac9416> ipatrol, no prob. Let me know if you have any trouble with either.
<anom01y> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<gfather> darthanubis thanks allot for the help , will test right now :)
<dnivra> Gnewt, alright then. perhaps someone here might be able to help you if you pastebin the errors you get. just a suggestion that's all.
<anom01y> !foss
<luca> yo
<darthanubis> gfather, come back and let me know if it worked out for you:)
<invaderjonny42> okay how do i make one of those from windows vista cause i definitly can't do it on ubuntu seeing as repartitioning it clears the drive allong w/ the linux
<guntbert> !botabuse | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MASARUwota> anon01y: debian is more free :p
<MASARUwota> anom01y: debian is more free :p
<darthanubis> MASARUwota, Ubuntu can be as free as Debian
<ipatrol> How can I rename a computer?
<anom01y> anyone here know anything about Foss drivers ?
<invaderjonny42> mka, so I need to repartition it as ps3, linux, /home, seagate
<guntbert> !ot | MASARUwota
<darthanubis> ipatrol, hostname
<ubottu> MASARUwota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MASARUwota> darthanubis: and as non-free
<darthanubis> but that was not mentioned
<invaderjonny42> mka, after that how do i reinstall ubuntu?
<ipatrol> darthanubis: Is there a GUI way
<darthanubis> ipatrol, I'm sure there is. used to be a network config. app in the system menu, it may still be in the repos
<invaderjonny42> mka, i do have the steps correct, yes?
<guntbert> anom01y: what is your problem?
<mka> invaderjonny42, burn the iso to a disk and shutdown and boot from a cd and install
<anom01y> guntbert, , I just downgraded beacuse I was told that 8.10 would support my video card (ati radeon mobility 7000 igp)
<invaderjonny42> can i install it to an external hard drive?
<anom01y> (from 9.10)
<invaderjonny42> cause then i'll just mount it to save space
<Otacon22> I was working on the Wiimote and now when i press a key on the keyboard the mouse doesn't move!!! What happened?
<anom01y> but in hardware manager it doesnt give me the option to install any drivers
<mka> invaderjonny42, you do NOT need to have /home a separate partition, but it is advantageous to do so
<anom01y> the open source drivers that come by default work, but video is choppy (especially flash), and scrolling through web pages is really choppy also
<invaderjonny42> mka, i'm down with that but how do i do that?
<invaderjonny42> mka, also how do i make linux partitions on windows (software)
<guntbert> anom01y: the option in hardware drivers exists only if your card is supported by fglrx..., otherwise the free drivers are used
<invaderjonny42> mka, aka what do i need to make linux parttions
<mka> invaderjonny42, use gparted to resize the partitions
<invaderjonny42> mka, can i just mount it and copy it to another usb say an ipod?
<invaderjonny42> mka, cause i don't have any cds
<invaderjonny42> mka, or dvds
<mka> invaderjonny42, you can use liveusb to install as well, i guess
<rrc7cz> how can I cd into a folder owned by an application user? for example, /var/lib/couchdb/0.10.0 is owned by the couchdb user and I need to get in there to copy a db file
<dreamhat_> is Ubuntu 100% opensource?
<invaderjonny42> ok so to do that i mount it and just run the install but choose the ipod as the place to install it?
<mka> invaderjonny42, you have 320GB and 1.5TB drives are they which one of them is internal?
<guntbert> rrc7cz: sudo cp /var/lib/.... <target>
<invaderjonny42> 320gb (which is broken)
<grawity> dreamhat_: I think it's more like 99%
<ionut> hi all . does anyone knows how can i divide C class network ( 192.168.0.x ) into two networks using a netmask ?
<mka> invaderjonny42, why are you saying it is broken?
<guntbert> ionut: ask in ##networking please
<dnivra> dreamhat_, I don't think so. and I don't think you should pursue it here. head to #ubuntu-offtopic. this is a support channel for ubuntu.
<rrc7cz> guntbert: but I don't know the files it contains? So I'll just copy all of them to a temp dir and see
<invaderjonny42> mka, cause i burned it out
<grawity> ionut: 192.168.0.0/25 and 192.168.0.128/25
<invaderjonny42> mka, thats why i'm using ubuntu
<culinor> hello, do you know how to update virtualbox 3.0.8 on ubuntu
<ionut> grawity: why so ?
<guntbert> rrc7cz: in that case try sudo ls /var/.....
<mateusz> Witam serdecznie.
<mka> invaderjonny42, but fdisk is seeing this drive as well as its partitions
<invaderjonny42> mka, but only parts of it broke luckily not the raw basic startup files and recovery crap
<rrc7cz> guntbert: that's everything I need, thanks
<mozart373> !nice -5
<grawity> ionut: CIDR
<invaderjonny42> mka, it is a very wierd situtation i can access it even copy files but yet windows is broken
<guntbert> rrc7cz: thought so - have fun :)
<dnivra> culinor, best is to download the latest version from virtual box website and install. they do give the deb file for ubuntu.
<grawity> ionut: 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.128 and 192.168.0.128/255.255.255.128 if you need a netmask
<culinor> i want virtualbox OSE
<mka> invaderjonny42, i get you now, windows is broken, NOT the drive itself
<ionut> grawity:  i am a beginner. i would apreciate if you want to help me explaining
<invaderjonny42> mka, but it is broken cause even ubuntu says there are MANY bad sectors
<ionut> owww.goood
<dnivra> culinor, virtualbox OSE is there in synaptic.
<iammisc> I want to use fluidsynth but need a low-latency kernel. I read online that ubuntu jaunty doesn't have this kernel, but ubuntu studio does. I don't want ot have to install a new distro just to get low-latency support can I just get the ubuntu studio kernel?
<mateusz> Ej, Amerykanie.
<invaderjonny42> mka, exactly!
<mateusz> Witajcie.
<guest000> can anyone help me, just installed nvidia 96 driver for an old tnt card now, x fails and ubuntu says no screens found......................
<nmvictor> !rawtcp
<guntbert> !pl | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ionut> grawity: how did you get this numbers ? 192.168.0.0/25 and 192.168.0.128/25
<culinor> dnivra, it's 3.0.8 OSE
<mateusz> Dobrze, dziękuję.
<mateusz> Hi everybody!
<invaderjonny42> mka, so i don't wanna install linux on it cause it'll probably hit bad sectors ect
<guntbert> !hi | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<invaderjonny42> mka, so how do i proceed
<mozart373> !nice -10
<nmvictor> !tcp
<dnivra> culinor, yeah just checked. perhaps that is the latest version for OSE then:).
<grawity> ionut: Divided 192.168.0.0/24 in two (/24 is "class C")
<invaderjonny42> mka, step by step would be VERY helpful :)
<peter_ninja> hello ubuntu
<burzki> any info on ubuntu dual boot with mandriva?  grub issues?  thx
<mateusz> Who here speak Polish?
<Jolaren> I've managed to run a program thro wine, but now I can't send keys into that program. Can anyone tip me?
<invaderjonny42> maetuz, NOT ME
<guntbert> !pl | mateusz
<graviton> !pl | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mka> invaderjonny42, resize the sdb drive and create at least 10GB partition for linux and format is as ext3 filesystem and about 2GB partition for swap
<mateusz> I from Poland, so...
<ionut> grawity: ow,so you chosed the last 2 bytes and divided them ?
<guest000> can anyone help me, just installed nvidia 96 driver for an old tnt card now, x fails and ubuntu says no screens found......................
<culinor> dnivra, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.2/VirtualBox-3.1.2-OSE.tar.bz2
<grawity> ionut: ...not really
<grawity> ionut: I think the people at ##networking might be able to explain it.
<culinor> but i do not know how to install it or update the current one
<mateusz> I don't understand what you say.
<mka> can we chat in private invaderjonny42
<invaderjonny42> mka, i'm assuming after i boot it off the ipod
<invaderjonny42> mka how?
<mozart373> nice -n -10 echo http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ad845791169f42a46d876152ff8c59e05d0b812 jackd doesn't work
<guest000> why does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work anymore////
<dnivra> culinor, well there you go. told you the site will have:). they even have instructions on how to install:).
<woodyjlw> what are some other linux os that use gnome desktop like ubuntu? thinking of playing with other os in vbox
<mateusz> Fuck! I don't understand nothing!
<OerHeks> !pl | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> !pl > mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz, please see my private message
<dnivra> !language | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Revolutionary> woodyjlw: linux mint, redhat, fedora
<invaderjonny42> mka, how
<culinor> i might try again, dnivra, thank you
<mateusz> Hahaha...Thank you very much. Good bye!
<guest000> can anyone help me, just installed nvidia 96 driver for an old tnt card now, x fails and ubuntu says no screens found......................
<darthanubis> nvidia | guest000
<dnivra> culinor, sure no problem. and there's a vbox channel #vbox. thought I should tell you.
<woodyjlw> Revolutionary,  I have heard of red hat before. has it been around long time? with good suport?
<guntbert> !ot | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guest000> can anyone help me, just installed nvidia 96 driver for an old tnt card now, x fails and ubuntu says no screens found......................
<mozart373> !(leave || rampage)
<mozart373> goodbye everyone
<Revolutionary> woodyjlw: it has good support and it has been around since the 90's but I think you have to pay for the support
<darthanubis> !repeart | guest000
<culinor> thank you, dnivra
<darthanubis> !repeat | guest000
<ubottu> guest000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dnivra> culinor, no problem.
<woodyjlw> Revolutionary, thanks]
<matelot> ? How to move a menu item up a level ? see screen : http://i.imgur.com/ZqvIC.png
<ctmjr> guest000: nvidia's web sight will teel you what driver to get 96 seems to new to me
<ctmjr> *teel/tell
<guest000> ctmjr, i dont have x to get to a website
<dnivra> guest000, there's a browser in the command line.
<grawity> guest000: w3m, lynx, elinks
<Guest43826> Hi, I'm running great on Ubuntu 6.1 on my old laptop. But just noticed none of the servers work for Synaptic - is that because I have an old unsupported version?
<nmvictor> i have Huawei E220 GSM modem, i want to see some basic information about the device such as the modem-type, i have used lsusb and it not helping much, what other options are available?
<grawity> Guest43826: Correct
<Seveas> Guest43826, yes.
<grawity> matelot: open the menu editor, then drag and drop.
<grawity> matelot: The program name is 'alacarte'
<Seveas> Guest43826, nobody supports 6.10 anymore, you'll need to reinstall
<asina12> could someone plz tell me what port 5883 and 49239 are for??
<Seveas> asina12, look in /etc/services :)
<darthanubis> asina12, google is a better tool for that
<matelot> grawity, trying now, didn't know you can d-and-d in menu editor
<DubAndy> Can anyone give me a "Reconfigure Grub2 Total Noob Guide 2010". I can't seem to get it to work, and without grub fixed, I can't fix fstab, and without fstab I can't use samba, and without samba. Im seriously thinking of killing myself...
<guest000> ctmjr, 96 is the oldest nvidia driver I see in apt?
<Seveas> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Seveas> !grub2 > DubAndy
<ubottu> DubAndy, please see my private message
<darthanubis> DubAndy, there is a Grub2 user guild onthe Ubuntuforums website
<DubAndy> oh
<mateusz> I'm back!
<DubAndy> yeay
<ctmjr> guest000: i did not say apt i said nvidia's web site look under legacy drivers
<Evilice05> Hello All, Trying to get my 2 wifi cards working both i am aware that both have problems, i have gotten my bcm43xx (internal wifi card on the dell insprion 1501) to work in gentoo and fedora with ndiswrapper and fwcutter. but for some reason i cant get it to work on ubuntu or my wusb600n =\ ndiswrapper works and install drivers but when modprobe is done it cant find ndiswrapper.ko . where wld i obtain this my computer doesnt have it anyw
<Evilice05> here i beleive i have copied it from misc b4 on other distros. Thank you.
<Guest43826> Thanks. Can I upgrade 6.1 to 8.04 LTS over the network somehow? "update manager" doesn't seem to be installed, and obviously synaptic can't get it.
<asina12> Seveas: I did..i search for that port and couln't find anything
<klown> Guest43826, why not a full install of 9.04/9.10, instead of trying to upgrade.  start out fresh :)
<Seveas> asina12, then google may help :)
<gfather> darthanubis no console apeared
<guest000> ctmjr, thanks
<shad0w_crash> Heey
<darthanubis> gfather, what exactly did happen?
<gfather> nothing happend
<Guest43826> klown: my old laptop and old wifi card don't play well with new 7.x 8.x or 9.x installations - every time I get a read error on the CD ROM.
<ctmjr> guest000: your welcome make sure you uninstall the 96 driver before you install the older one
<D-coy> hi all o/
<shad0w_crash> I got a problem with double screens,. when i display them mirrored everything is just fine, when I disable my 2nd screen (laptop enabled) everyting is fine,. but when I enable the second screen both go black... any clue anyone?
<guest000> ctmjr, ok.
<darthanubis> gfather, there is no way for me to confirm or deny that, so i can't help. "Nothing" seems highly improbable, as "something" always happens.
<klown> Guest43826, sounds like you have quite a problem then, seeing as 6.x isnt supported anymore.
<asina12> Seveas: they're unassigned
<guest000> ctmjr, do I need a reboot inbetween the 2?
<Guest43826> I am able to get Qimo to boot, but it won't recognize my wifi card..
<kzd> hi
<Guest43826> is there an IRC for Kubuntu?
<kzd> How can I change default device input on Camorama ?
<klown> Guest43826, #kubuntu
<shad0w_crash> I got a problem with double screens,. when i display them mirrored everything is just fine, when I disable my 2nd screen (laptop enabled) everyting is fine,. but when I enable the second screen both go black... any clue anyone?
<gfather> darthanubis myabe my lcd is not accepting the console resolution
<ctmjr> guest000: i would just to be safe
<guest000> ctmjr, aight
<arbir> how can i disable the extra ttys . i dont need 6 of them. just 2 will suffice. i can comment out the spawn getty line in /etc/init/ttyX.conf , but, is there a proper way to do it from a program ?
<Evilice05> depmod -a
<gremos> hi everybody
<Evilice05> oops wrong window
<darthanubis> gfather, it should be a resolution that is easily displayable by any screen. Try booting a livecd to confirm that theiry?
<gfather> darthanubis ok
<nztal> can anyone suggest a bandwidth meter for keeping track of mobile usb 3g usage ?
<gfather> nztal no , and they are bad :)
<gfather> they dont have any config stuff , and i hate thos things
<VCoolio> arbir: regarding cpu or mem usage it doesn't really matter; I checked once and the solution was something like you mentioned
<arbir> VCoolio: there must be a way to enabled and disable stuff from various run levels
<Ddorda> is it possible to make a network between 2 pc's with USB cable?
<guntbert> !runlevel | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<trism> arbir: the current way to disable upstart scripts seems to be to rename them to something that doesn't end in .conf, so moving them to /etc/init/ttyX.conf-disabled should work
<marek_> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> Ddorda yes, with a special usb cable
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  not a normal usb cable.  that i know of.. Ive seen special usb cables..
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  firewire can however. :)
<arbir> trism: alright :-). thats all i wanted to know. thanks..  so commenting out stuff works fine for me.
<VCoolio> arbir: sysv-rc-conf does that, but no options for getty there
<Ddorda> Dr_Willis: if I have a USB cable that can connect the pc in the 2 sides, hwo do I connect between them?
<burzki> wanting to install a dual boot of mandriva using grub1 alongside my existing karmic using grub2 .. anyone know how this will sort out or howto set it up properly??
<arbir> VCoolio: cool!
<_rabe_> what is the command for mkfs fat16?
<jo1> Hello, I just compiled alsa on ubuntu server 9.10. Sound works fine with sudo but how do I make my user able to get sound? (I did do gpasswd -a <myuser> audio)
<arbir> VCoolio: i remember doing something like this in Redhat, when it was free in the past
<clrg> _rabe_: mkfs.vfat -F 16
<iceroot> _rabe_: man mkfs
<_rabe_> clrg, tnx
<Ddorda> OerHeks:  if I have a USB cable that can connect the pc in the 2 sides, hwo do I connect between them?
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  and where did this cable come from? Is there some block in the middle of it?
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  or is it some modular cable you can change the ends?
<remu> hey folks, i'm having an issue with cups. i have set the printers on my machine as shared with cups, and i also have allowed internet printing. in a previous setup i had dyndns setup to point to my router and adding :631 to the end of it took me to the cups page on my machine, now however it gives me an error 400. if i am on the lan, and use the machines ip:631 it works fine. i have made sure to forward ports properly
<Ddorda> Dr_Willis: no, it's just a simple USB cable that came with my HDD
<guntbert> clrg: thanx for your pointer regarding chroot (yesterday) - I had to leave - in the meantime I found what I was really looking for: http://www.nistor.co.uk/2009/12/chroot-into-ubuntu-from-debian/ (the mount --bind lines)
<Dr_Willis> Ddorda:  its not a special usb cable then. Dont plug it in from PC to PC.
<PyroPhelia> 've got a software raid 6 with 15 hard drives.  should I configure lvm to conform to the stripe width of the software raid or is the stripe function of lvm seperate from actual raids?
<Joshi> hello people!
<dell> hello
<ctmjr> Ddorda: and one end has to usb plugs one red one black or another color
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ddorda> ctmjr: I see..
<jcc1> remu, check cups config files to see if only the local network is allowed
<jo1> Hello, I just compiled alsa on ubuntu server 9.10. Sound works fine with sudo but how do I make my user able to get sound? (I did do gpasswd -a <myuser> audio)
<OerHeks> Ddora > no, that cable does not work, you need a special like this > http://www.digitus.info/digitus-data/bilder/ma-product-images-collage-high/183884.jpg
<remu> jcc1: where would this be located?
<erUSUL> PyroPhelia: i spect that aligned stripes all thrught the stack gives better performance
<Ddorda> OerHeks: and do I need any special app to install? or it will work just like regular network?
<guest000> how do I kill X from the command line?????
<cokencode> guest000, xchat?
<guest000> xserver
<grkblood13> where do the system emails go?
<PyroPhelia> erUSUL, yes that would make sense, but lvm only sees "1" device, so how do I configure the stripe width?
<jcc1> in /etc/cups but I don't remember which file, but they are commented
<Ddorda> OerHeks: it's a netlink adapter, I want to make network between those
<erUSUL> PyroPhelia: that i duno sorry :|
<ctmjr> guest000: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if using gnome
<jcc1> they go to var/spool/mail/<username>
<morphias> i applied a transparent bar to my panel but the indicator applet isn't going transparent.  does anyone know how to edit the gtkrc to change the style on the applet?
<OerHeks> Ddorda yes you can, with this cable, but 2 networkcards + 1 cable is much cheaper
<natrixnatrix89> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<guest000> ctmjr, thanks
<natrixnatrix89> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Ddorda> OerHeks: Im on a laptop :P and is it so expencive?
<Ddorda> expensive*
<jsilver> how do i turn off the black notification ballons in ubuntu??? how do i get the messaging indicator back? i dont want to use empathy/evolution, just pidgin and thunderbird? how do i turn off the update status indicator? little red /!\
<erUSUL> Ddorda: http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<jcc1> jsilver, I asked that question hours ago, still waiting... :-)
<clrg> jsilver: To remove undesired programs, run: "sudo bash -c "apt-get update; apt-get remove undesired-package" "
<jsilver> LOL
<jsilver> ok, not trying to remove anything
<clrg> jsilver: I thought you didn't want evolution?
<jsilver> trying to turn off black note balloons
<Pitz> where r everyone here from?
<jsilver> i dont care if evolution is installed
<jcc1> They aren't supposed to be black, there is a font issue of some sort
<jsilver> i want to ged rid of balloons
<guntbert> !ot | Pitz
<clrg> jsilver: sudo apt-get install pidgin thunderbird
<ubottu> Pitz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jsilver> clrg, i have them already
<jsilver> all set up
<jsilver> done
<Pitz> oh sorry
<jsilver> i want to ged rid of balloons <---
<FloodBot4> jsilver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsilver> and red notification
<jsilver> and XP shit
<clrg> jsilver: Stop flooding
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to send sound from one ubuntu system to another to then output on the other system's speakers?
<jcc1> yes there is
<ActionParsnip> can you please give me some details / guide :)
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: well all sound servers (including pulseaudio iirc) are network transparent aaik
<Ddorda> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: no details to share sorry
<erUSUL> Ddorda: no problem
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: tats what i figured but it seems elusive so far
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip maybe lan, pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: yeah over lan, just need to get pulse to send stuff over
<VCoolio> is there a way to have byobu show the running app (irssi, ncmpcpp) instead of "0-$ bash" "1-$ bash" etc?
<trism> ActionParsnip: something like this maybe? http://x4.6times7.org/dokuwiki/doku.php/devlog/blog/streaming_on_ubuntu_8.04_with_pulseaudio
<guntbert> VCoolio: did you look into F2 (setup)?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#PulseAudio_over_network ? http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/04/15/pulseaudio-in-ubuntu-feisty-play-sound-over-the-network/ ?
<guest000> ctmjr, um, it failed and said that it failed to load nvidia module?
<blakkheim> VCoolio: try #byobu
<jsilver> How do I turn off Ubuntu Notification Boxes that pop up when I get an IM? So annoying!
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip easy peasy , i followed the wiki > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio #Configuring PulseAudio
<mka> dont know
<deviad> Hello everyone
<jcc1> ActionParsnip, mpd
<mka> sorry
<deviad> Is Crossoverlinux as good as vmware to run Windows applications?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: will hit it, also big thanks to trism and erUSUL. will read all the links
<jcc1> CrossoverLinux is an enhanced Wine
<deviad> I don't want to use too much space to hold the file containing the OS
<jcc1> so it depends on the app
<Diverdude> How do i import .pst files from outlook into thunderbird?
<deviad> but I dunno how good crossoverlinux became...
<jcc1> supposedly better thsan wine but still not Windows
<erUSUL> Diverdude: look for a pst2mbox tool.
<jcc1> so it depends on the apps you want to run
<deviad> I need to run Babylon translator
<erUSUL> Diverdude: other route is to use TB in windows to import the mail thentransfer the mail to the linux TB
<VCoolio> blakkheim: 7 people over there; we'll see how responsive they are...
<deviad> And maybe something like studio architect.... it's a program to create UML stuff that I will need to use for university
<jcc1> go to the crossover site and ask, they will know best
<blakkheim> VCoolio: you won't get support for it in here, this is a channel for ubuntu support
<deviad> #crossover
<VCoolio> blakkheim: I know, but it's default app in ubuntu, so had to try
<blakkheim> VCoolio: why not just use screen's way of renaming a tab
<blakkheim> ctrl+a+A, type the name you want
<[-----Wapo24> ola
<[-----Wapo24> alguien me leee
<PowerdgO> hola
<erUSUL> !info readpst | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: readpst (source: libpst): Utilities to convert Outlook .pst files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.41-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 176 kB
<VCoolio> blakkheim: thanks, brilliant
<[-----Wapo24> algna xica para charlar con un madrileño
<erUSUL> !es | [-----Wapo24
<blakkheim> !br | [-----Wapo24
<ubottu> [-----Wapo24: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> VCoolio: For irssi, http://sprunge.us/cGcE may be useful.
<ubottu> [-----Wapo24: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<[-----Wapo24> alguna xica para charlar con un madrileño
<upgrdman> is there any gtk/gnome scanning software other than xsane?
<[-----Wapo24> hello
<guntbert> !es | [-----Wapo24
<[-----Wapo24> hiii
<jcc1> gimp using the sane libraries
 * OerHeks luv xsane & cups
<guest000> ctmjr, you still here?
<hvgotcodes> does ubuntu use .initrc?
<hvgotcodes> i mean .xinitrc i think
<ctmjr> guest000: yes did it work?
<blakkheim> hvgotcodes: it does if you disable xdm
<werkor9> Any one know the process of of the Jack server install?
<guest000> ctmjr, no sir, it says it failed to load a module, but im thinking i did not have my kernel source when installing the driver the first time?
<upgrdman> well i update the sane .conf and gave it my firmware file... but it still want to use my tv tuner as a scanner, instead of my epson flatbed scanner
<guest000> ctmjr, now im d/l linux-source2.6.31 on the machin
<hvgotcodes> blakkheim, if i want use awesome wm from within gdm, but i want awesome to start with a bunch of programs like gnomes power manager, nm-applet, etc, would I use xinitrc or Xsession or what?
<kakjf>  Please click on this link - http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139747536
<blakkheim> hvgotcodes: you would use awesome's built-in autostart apps section of the rc.lua
<Datawire> How do I mount a CD-ROM and give ownership to a user?
<ctmjr> guest000: oh ok the installer did not complain about not finding the kernel source?
<clrg> Datawire: man fstab
<hvgotcodes> blakkheim, thanx
<grawity> Datawire: Try mount /media/cdrom -o uid=datawire
<guest000> ctmjr, it did, but then it said it would build it or something so i let it go
<guest000> ctmjr, do i need the opnafs-modules-dkms and source packages?
<VCoolio> grawity: sorry, but what is it? irssi script or something I need my terminal to be aware of?
<cokencode> guys, which im client for linux supports webcams ?
<sprockets> what is up with everyone these days using et al all the time
<grawity> VCoolio: an irssi script, sets window title... Might not be very useful, but I like it.
<sprockets> coken I think pidgin does
<blakkheim> cokencode: empathy, amsn
<ChogyDan> cokencode: empathy and pidgin
<clrg> cokencode: Skype
<VCoolio> grawity: ok, I'll give it a shot, thankx
<ctmjr> guest000: no
<cokencode> clrg, does skype allow you to connect to the msn network ?
<burzki> `
<Datawire> Perfect
<Datawire> And how do I unmount without ejecting a disc?
<cokencode> ChogyDan, weir,d i'm using empathy, and while i see the option to start a video conversation, there's no option to send webcam
<werkor9> i have compiled the Jack audio, and seems to not have the Jack server connection . Any Ideas?
<cokencode> and the option to start a video convo is greyed out
<jcc1> man umount
<guntbert> Datawire: sudo umount /path...
<sprockets> welcome to ubuntu cokencode
<benomatic> i've got a box that i upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10, and lost audio somehow.  the alsa driver seems to load, according to dmesg, but aplay -l shows no soundcards.  when i boot off a "live cd", the audio device seems to come up normally.  so i assume that my install is somehow corrupted... any suggestions on how to re-setup, short of fresh install over existing partitions?
<ChogyDan> cokencode: so you start a video conversation, but you can't start the webcam?
<mike> ho2e6 everyone
<rasliche> is there a specific channel for Grub/getting help dual booting with windows 7 and Karmic?
<mike> howdY
<blakkheim> !grub2 > rasliche
<ubottu> rasliche, please see my private message
<jcc1> rasliche, you can google it or check dual-boot docs at tldp.org
<cokencode> ChogyDan, no, i can't start the video convo either
<erUSUL> benomatic: maybe you do not use the right kernel ? sudo aptitude linux-image
<ChogyDan> cokencode: does the cam work w/ gstreamer-properties?
<burzki> benomatic, likely drivers ..
<rasliche> Well, where could I get specific, 1 on 1 help? I've googled, got on the unbuntu/launchpad forums
<rasliche> and that's why I'm here, because my problem wasn't solved
<jsilver> who wanted the fix to kill notify ballons
<guntbert> !ask | rasliche
<ubottu> rasliche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> rasliche: what is the problem - I just got here..
<mike_> okay guys, I need a little bit of help here
<jsilver> jcc1, i got the fix for you
<burzki> jsilver, ido ..
<jsilver> okay
<jsilver> here it goes
<Div_By_Zero> hellow everybody!
<jsilver> sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<m666> why does opnning txt file opens the prompt window???
<guntbert> but rasliche we are all volunteers - so ...
<jsilver> pkill notify-osd
<Guest44085> I got an Eee PC from my father, it's one of the really old ones and it has a really small hard drive, like 2GB, and I want to install UNR on it, but the latest version won't fit
<m666> why i cant connect to #html with xchat?
<Guest44085> do you think that an older version would fit on it?
<jsilver> sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd ; pkill notify-osd
<Blue1> m666: it should give you the option to display - that's what you want
<clrg> m666: If you want a GUI open it with gedit
<jsilver> jcc1, thats the fix
<blakkheim> Guest44085: use a VERY minimal installation, you aren't going to get much with 2gb
<Div_By_Zero> Anybody know the game "battle of wesnoth"? It's has a problem whith the audio! How Fix?
<guest000> ctmjr, after source installed, run nvidia program and restart?
<rasliche> I tried to do the grub2 update in karmic in order to dual boot with windows 7. Windows 7 was previously installed, but when I run the osprobe command it does not find the W7 partition but says that it can't read something due to a RAID issue.
<blakkheim> !mini | Guest44085
<jcc1> thanks
<ubottu> Guest44085: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ctmjr> guest000: yes good luck
<jsilver> np
<Blue1> Div_By_Zero: a windows game?
<Guest44085> thanks guys!
<Div_By_Zero> Bluel, no, is a ubuntu's game
<woodyjlw> has there been a recent update that may have broken my suspend and wake on 8.10 ubuntu?
<guest000> ctmjr, it says im running an xserver even tho i did gdm stop
<Blue1> Div_By_Zero: hmm I've never heard of it - sorry...
<Div_By_Zero> :(
 * Blue1 is NOT much of a gamer
<ctmjr> guest000: sudo killall gdm
<guest000> ctmjr, ok, now its complaining about no precompiled kernel interface
<Div_By_Zero> Bluel, well! it's rigth! thx!
<Blue1> ctmjr: better sould be sudo service gdm restart
<jonny42> what partition formats are used by linux?
<Blue1> jonny42: what are you trying to do?
<cokencode> ChogyDan, dunno, i'll try now
<cokencode> *i'll try now
<jonny42> make /home already know what to do just need list of formats
<Blue1> jonny42: well there are various file structures each with it's strength and weaknesses - the default is ext4 - - I'd go with that.
<ctmjr> Blue1: do not want gdm to restart want to stop it he already tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Blue1> ctmjr: ah
<Diverdude> ok, so i unpacked the pst file into a new file using readpst. How do i then get this file into thundebird?
<jonny42> Blue1, thanx
<ctmjr> guest000: let me check
<trevor> i just did a reinstall of ubuntu 9.10 and now my machine will not allow me to set my resolution of my monitor
<guest000> ctmjr, ok, it said it cant find pre-compiled kernel interface, should i let it build 1?
<guest000> ctmjr, ok.
<jcc1> gdm stop only stops the login window, not X - killall X
<benomatic> burzki: i manually installed newest alsa, and have same problem... so my thinking was that it's likely some 'post install' type step.  only off the cd can i get audio, thus far.
<guest000> actually that command he gave me worked after a sec
<jcc1> or possibly ctrl-alt-<backspace>
<trevor> it is a 1600x900 resolution and the highest it lets me go is 1024x768
<Blue1> trevorwhat kind of video card?  hint:  lspci : grep VGA
<blakkheim> Blue1: that command won't work
<Blue1> blakkheim: which command?
<trevor> it is an ati 3100hd
<blakkheim> Blue1: you use |s for pipes, not :s
<Blue1> blakkheim: works here..
<guest000> ctmjr, its a NV5M64/ TNT2
<blakkheim> Blue1: lspci | grep VGA
<Blue1> let me go back and see what I typed
<ajochope> hi
<ctmjr> guest000: let it try and install while i look around it might just work
<Blue1> blakkheim: yup mis typed - thanks
<Evilice> Hello, anyone who knows about ubuntu and ndiswrapper can you help? =] http://pastebin.ca/1735380
<burzki> benomatic, not really my area, but i had problems on a different install with alsa conflicting jack ..
<ChogyDan> Evilice: why arent you using the package?
<burzki> benomatic, maybe something to do w/ jack setup in the new install .. about all i can offer on this
<ADmad> what would be the proper mount options for an extra ext4 drive? using dolphin by default kubuntu mount like this: /dev/sda7 on /media/disk type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)  but with that i can't write to it
<theoros> i'm trying to install kubuntu via wubi on vista home premium and for some reason, even after running chkdsk /r i get "can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" and "could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.iso" when booting up. wubi and the kubuntu 9.10 iso are on the desktop and had no problems running
<guest000> ctmjr, failed to load nvidia_drv.so
<Evilice> whenever i use the package i get a modprobe error saying ndiswrapper module not found.
<anon_> how would one find out the version of one of their programs
<theoros> anon_: program_name -v perhaps
<Blue1> theoros: /dev/sr0 is the cdrom drive
<theoros> anon_: please don't pm me
<ChogyDan> Evilice: did you use ndis-gtk or whatever?
<theoros> Blue1: yeah?
<Evilice> yes i tried that too
<Blue1> theoros: yup -
<theoros> Blue1: thanks for that very informative piece of help.
<theoros> Blue1: if you have any actual contribution to make that helps me, feel free
<Evilice> i have been able to get it working in gentoo and fedora. but ubuntu is gving me problems. its for a bcm43x card and a wusb600n
<Blue1> theoros: stumped me the first time around
<nmvictor> which man page contains the linux system error exit status and their meaning
<jcc1> theoros, you need to burn the iso to a cd and then put it in the cdrom drive
<Blue1> jcc1: well said
<theoros> jcc1: that seems to defeat the actual point of wubi.
<jcc1> no it doesn't, it wants to load the system off the cdrom, just like a standard install
<ChogyDan> Evilice: yeah I dunno.  I always installed ndiswrapper, installed the driver, then modprobed to get it working, then something like added it to a modprob file
<Datawire> I'm using v8.10, whenever I put a CD-ROM in, it automatically mounts it but doesn't give me ownership, so I need to unmount it and remount it, giving my user ownership, any way I can make it automatically give me ownership during first mount?
<jcc1> but don't tell me, I diidn't design the installation procedure :-)
<theoros> jcc1: then why on earth would wubi download the ISO if it doesn't find it in the same directory that its in, if it wants me to put it on a CD?
<jcc1> got me :-)
<theoros> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Evilice> ya useally ndiswrapper -m then a depmod -a gets it in there but for some reason its not =\
<theoros> "No need to burn a CD"
<jcc1> like I said, not my design
<ajochope> Need help with grub2 and winxp and ubuntu 9.10 and ubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu studio 8.04 i follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 the recover grub2 part
<macman_> hey all back .. trying to recover some vobs from a dvd that aren't working right .. im using dd_rescue .. is there anything faster then dd_rescue ?
<theoros> jcc1: if you don't actually know about wubi why are you telling me supposed solutions?
<ChogyDan> Evilice: oh, and sudo ndiswrapper -m too
<jcc1> if the system said it could not find it on the cdrom drive then that is waht it meant, it could not find it there
<Evilice> yup =\
<floating> can I extend a ext4 partition with / my root from the begin of it
<jcc1> so I would put it there and see what happens
<theoros> jcc1: which is superb, except part of the point of wubi is that i don't have to burn anything to a CD to get a working ubuntu installation
<Evilice> is there a way of fixing the FATAL : MODULE ndiswrapper not found when using the package install?
<ctmjr> guest000: am pretty sure you have the kernel headers but you can check apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` or ls /lib/modules/`uname -r` and you should have a build dir and such
<theoros> i'm not going to burn a CD when i'm using wubi.
<jcc1> as I said, I didn't design the system, I just follow the error messages
<jcc1> and if it wants it on the cdrom drive then that is where I'll put it
<theoros> jcc1: good for you. i'm not going to
<guest000> ctmjr, k moment
<jcc1> then don't, that's sim[ple
<theoros> jcc1: yes it is. are you going to continue to echo the error message or do you actually know how to get to the first sentence of the wubi website, which is "no need to burn a CD"?
<sumoduno> my conky is messed up. when i run it and i open a window, say firefox, and i click my desktop conky disappears, but conky is still running
<theoros> if you don't know, don't hesitate to stop echoing
<floating> will the partition tables or whatever go messed up if i boot to windows and expand my ext4 partition with system in it.. from the begin of it
<guntbert> theoros: stay polite please
<Parsi> i need a powerfull torrent application
<grawity> Parsi: Transmission, Deluge.
<Parsi> grawity: thanks
<theoros> guntbert: i find it impolite to seem to help without actually giving any useful information
<guest000> ctmjr, no build dir
<sumoduno> <Parsi> utorrent
<Cabrobra> [shawnps]: dae manow.. ta ae?
<userone> is it better to upgrade to grub2 from grub before installing win7 (which will knock out grub)?
<VCoolio> sumoduno: set own_window_type to normal or override, not desktop
<guntbert> theoros: you sure are demanding - he was at least trying to help
<Parsi> sumoduno: is it available for linux?
<ctmjr> guest000: then install the headers or did you try?
<Parsi> i have it for windows
<jcc1> I'm ignoring him
<sumoduno> <Parsi> run though WINE! :)
<Parsi> sumoduno: err! i tryed
<theoros> guntbert: should i give written acknowledgement that the effort is appreciated despite the persistence of "do what you don't need to do when using wubi"?
<Parsi> did not work
<guest000> ctmjr, yea i gotta get to graphics, mode by rebooting in to low graphics mode so my wifi on the machine will connect then ill download those and retry the nvidia?
<VCoolio> Parsi: deluge looks like utorrent, or did you try that already?
<Parsi> VCoolio: nope
<guest000> ctmjr, the headers for .31 kernel im guessing
<sumoduno> <Parsi> oh. i dunno. i just use the default torrent client
<guntbert> theoros: please cool down - I'm not going to argue with you :-)
<Parsi> VCoolio: i have to install it in centOS
<Parsi> :(
<theoros> guntbert: i'm cool already, thanks?
<theoros> so i guess now that the stupid derail has wound down, i'll restate my problem
<theoros> i'm trying to install kubuntu via wubi on vista home premium and for some reason, even after running chkdsk /r i get "can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" and "could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.iso" when booting up. wubi and the kubuntu 9.10 iso are on the desktop and had no problems running
<ctmjr> guest000: yes for your kernel you are on now the easiest way is sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sumoduno> VCoolio> coolio thanks!
<VCoolio> Parsi: don't know about that, at least you could compile if it doesn't have a package that fits centOS
<luis_> People is there a way to sync my Ipod Touch with Linux? is pretty horrible to go to windows, having ALL my music in my Kubuntu Laptop
<Cabrobra> Pessoal... posso instalar o Ubuntu pelo windowns e formatar para ficar só com Linux?
<bahaa> hi guys
<Parsi> VCoolio: thanks
<webbb82> i need to install my ATI/AMD  graphics driver but in hardware drivers i see it but when i  click the green activate button nothing happens
<bahaa> how can I open this    #physics @ irc.sorcery.net
<bahaa> ?????????
<bahaa> I'm using xchat-gnome
<Dr_Willis>  bahaa  connect to the irc server irc.sorcery.net then join that channel
<VCoolio> bahaa: /join -server irc.sorcery.net #physics  ?
<Dr_Willis> use the /server commmand then /join command.
<bahaa> thanks
<bahaa> guys
<jcc1> try this for ipod touch, http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33754
<Tinned_Tuna> Heya, I'm having some wireless difficulties with an Intel 4965 card. Once logged in, the card will connect to my wireless network. But then very shortly after disconnects and cannot reconnect
<floating> will the partition tables or whatever go messed up if i boot to windows and expand my ext4 partition with system in it.. from the begin of it
<Liam> I have an Atheros AR242x wireless card. I have installed the proprietary "madwifi" driver under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers - but the wireless card is inable to pick up any network connections (I am currently plugged in VIA wire) - 'iwconfig' shows my wireless device but again - no networks are shown. Is there a solution to this?
<Tinned_Tuna> I've tried modprobe-ing to unload and reload the module to no avail.
<ChogyDan> floating: they shouldn't get messed up, but you need to use a good partitioning program
<Cabrobra> Can i install Ubuntu by windowns, and stay only with linux?
<ipatrol> How can I install two deb files with circular dependencies?
<Commando_Worm> hello
<floating> partition magic 8 on windows can do that, so maybe it is good enough ChogyDan ?
<Tinned_Tuna> I've also tried booting into older kernels, which gave exactly the same symptoms :-/
<trevor_> ok so i installed the hardware drivers for my video card, and now the highest resolution i can get is 1280x768....this has never been an issue before, anyone know what could be wrong?
<Commando_Worm> does anyone use ADOBE PHOTOSHOP HERE?
<Commando_Worm> I need help
<ChogyDan> floating: yeah, unless something goes wrong, it should work fine
<ipatrol> !unfree | Commando_Worm
<JuniorSta> can someone help me ?
<ChogyDan> floating: PM8 should tell you what it can and can't do
<fernandocarstens> hello..
<DubAndy> can someone post a postbin to a default smb.conf please :)
<Commando_Worm> !unfree
<ipatrol> Can I have some .deb help?
<Tinned_Tuna> Has anyone even seen this issue before?
<ChogyDan> ipatrol: what file?
<guntbert> !enter | Tinned_Tuna
<ubottu> Tinned_Tuna: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<voralberg> hello
<ipatrol> I have g++ and libstdc++ in .deb s
<ipatrol> I need to install them
<voralberg> can someone help me about a mount problem on ubuntu??
<guest000> ctmjr, ok, still says i got no kernel interface
<ipatrol> But they have circular dependencies on each other
<jcc1> state the prob
<Phantom-X> i accidently deleted /usr/src for the liveCD run , what consequenses might that have on running the system this session ?
<Flannel> ipatrol: Is this machine not connected to the internet?
<anon_> voral what exactly is the problem?
<ipatrol> Gdebi wont let me install either package
<ipatrol> Flannel: No
<DubAndy> ipatrol: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubugd21t2.htm
<sumoduno> <ipatrol> does it say that it cant find package>/
<voralberg> anon_ yes was an sd card
<ipatrol> The machine is offline
<voralberg> i inserted it into the pc but i changed the mount point of this
<Flannel> ipatrol: well, I'd just pop in the LiveCD/AlternateCD and install them from there, but to install those packages: dpkg -i package1 package2
<JuniorSta> quit
<m666> there is something to add the panel so left hand user can switch it it fast?
<guest000> ctmjr, can you open a private message?
<voralberg> and now the system give me back an error wen i try to reinsert it
<anon_> whats the message
<firefly2442> Does the Ubuntu desktop CD have the ability to automount software raid partitions that are setup from a previous install of Ubuntu?
<anon_> voralberg: whats the message
<anon_> voralberg: dont pm
<Dr_Willis> ipatrol:  install them both at teh same time.  sudo dpkg -i packave1.deb  package2.deb
<floating> i installed ubuntu 9.10 command-line install, but it installed like 700mb. shuoldnt it have only installed the core ? how can I remove the extra stuff, what did i do wrong
<webbb82> can someone in here please please help me install my ATI/AMD FGLRX driver in hardware drivers it find the driver but when i click activate nothing happens    please help
<userone> is it worth updating to grub2?
<Donald-teh-Duck> I'm trying to write an init script for my own software -> http://pasteit.ghost1227.com/9 <- I usually don't use debian/ubuntu, so I installed ubuntu in a virtualbox and this is what it says when running update-rc.d http://pasteit.ghost1227.com/10 <- may someone help me with that?
<voralberg> mount_point cannot contain the folowing characters: [...] /
<voralberg> he saids that is there a / in the mount point path
<ipatrol> Flannel: Thx
<iceroot> voralberg: please post the command you used
<voralberg> when i insert the sd card the error come out
<ctmjr> guest000: it seems your card is just to old you can read this and use the open source driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7643944
<voralberg> but i set the mount point by the property
<guest000> ctmjr, I installed the generic header now the nvidia .96 is running a post install dkms?
<insigne_> oi
<voralberg> i looked for the sftab fileand i deleted the line of the sd card but it doesn't work propertly
<voralberg> hello is there someone on the other side??
<userone> just found out that grub2 is still beta, so wont be updating! will stick to grub legacy for now...
<xtjacob> does anyone know how to delay the start of an application
<jcc1> voralberg, yes, but you are not explining very clearly, I think
<Donald-teh-Duck> xtjacob: sleep 5 %% yourapp
<voralberg> it's ok
<clrg> xtjacob: bash -c "sleep 60; application"
<Donald-teh-Duck> *&&
<guest000> ctmjr, :\
<ird> I was wondering. Say I open an app in one workspace, but no window has appeared yet (IE slow browsers). Is there a way to make load in that workspace and not in another one (so I don't have to wait for it to load to do something else)
<Zopiac> Using IceWM, it is nearly impossible to play fullscreen games because the taskbar steals attention when you bring the mouse to the bottom of the screen
<Zopiac> oes anybody know a fix?
<Zopiac> does*
<voralberg> i changed the mount point of my sd card with the GUI
<Donald-teh-Duck> Zopiac: new x server for games?
<duffydack> anyone know what file the Ati control centre saves its settings to ?  I cant find anything in ~
<xtjacob> I mean on startup, can i put: "bash -c "sleep 60; conky"
<robert__> hey
<nmvictor> which man page contains the linux system error exit status and their meaning
<Zopiac> Donald-teh-Duck: what do you mean?
<floating> i resized a ntfs partition with system, but then I didn't even apply it, and rebooted, and I ended up in grub rescue. setup command nor find command is not found,also cant find "help" command. only "ls" works, what should i do ?
<voralberg> i've gone to property->volume->ann i set the mount point
<voralberg> now the sd card doesn't work anymore
<Donald-teh-Duck> Zopiac: you start a new x server for playing your game. that way you can switch between $DE and your game with ctrl+alt+f6/f7 or something and you won't see anything from the $DE in your game
<voralberg> because when i try to mount it, it give me  back an error
<shery> ciao
<Maletor> In Empathy when I set my status to Away then do other things on my computer it often changes my status back to Available. What gives?
<shery> come va?????
<shery> ciao
<shery> wlepopolari
<guest000> ctmjr k thanks anyway
<shery> you speak italian????
<jcc1> voralberg, have you read "man fstab"?
<ctmjr> guest000: you can ask in #nvidia they might have an answer to me your card is just to old for the new xorg
<jcc1> the ma page for fstab?
<jcc1> ma=man
<voralberg> yes i looked for fstab... i deleted the line of the sd card
<guntbert> !it | shery
<ubottu> shery: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<voralberg> but it doesn't work
<guest000> ctmjr, i have a 64mb nvidia card that works on my other machine, i guess i could swap them out and throw this one away
<jcc1> no, I mean have you read the manual page for fstab to check sytax
<jcc1> sytax=syntax
<klown> can someone tell me where icons are stored plz
<jcc1> try /usr/share/icons
<voralberg> yes i know the syntax but i deleted the line of the card and ubuntu must mount it automatically
<anon_> alright need some pretty amateur help with installing a program, i enter the code to install kismet "sudo apt-get install kismet" yet it continues to install the older 08 model
<Zopiac> Using IceWM, it is nearly impossible to play fullscreen games because the taskbar steals attention when you bring the mouse to the bottom of the screen, is there a fix?
<jcc1> have you tried putting the line back in fstab?
<voralberg> but i don't n knnow the UUID of my sd card
<regex> sound stoped working on my laptop, anything i can do to reset what changed since it stoped working
<guntbert> voralberg: open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog       and then insert your card and look what the system is telling you
<SteveIgnorant> why doesnt #!/usr/bin/python work?
<blakkheim> anon_: ubuntu's repos are usually outdated
<ctmjr> guest000: thats what i would do looked on ebay they are selling that card for 5 dollars new
<guest000> ctmjr, i found this pc in the garbage ;-P
<anon_> blakkheim: so how would i manually choose which -v to install?
<guntbert> blakkheim: please don't mix up "not the latest" with "outdated"
<guest000> ctmjr, using it to hookup to my receiver to play music, and maybe watch videos if it works for that
<blakkheim> anon_: you wouldn't with ubuntu. you need to compile the latest version
<firefly2442> nmvictor, this might help you: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1101957/are-there-any-standard-exit-status-codes-in-linux
<anon_> blackkheim: ok thanks
<voralberg> guntbert: the command line give me anything
<ctmjr> guest000: like they say one man's trash is another man's treasure
<guest000> ctmjr, if i have the 96 module alrdy instaled, if i plug in that card it will work yes?
<matelot> ? How can I maximize a window but only say 50% Horizontal ?
<guest000> ctmjr, if it had been a celeron id have left it there, but its a 450mhz pIII with a 512KB cache so I figured its good for something..+ it has 2 network cards/dvd-rom drive.
<blakkheim> anon_: just my opinion, though: the older kismet is a bit better
<ctmjr> guest000: cool did it have the hard drive?
<anon_> blakkheim: sadly i can't use it, i need the newest -v to avoid issues with my broadcom card
<guest000> ctmjr, yep.
<guntbert> voralberg: ??
<banana_> can anyone recommend a good irc client for ubuntu?
<blakkheim> anon_: ouch, broadcom :(
<guest000> ctmjr, its a dell xps t450 was a high end machine @ he time
<jcc1> chatzilla isn't bad
<firefly2442> banana: I like xchat personally
<blakkheim> banana_: irssi
<WirSindDasVolk> Please help search repositories for Swiftweasel
<voralberg> banana_: yes pidgin
<anon_> blackkheim: yes its certainly a pain
<banana_> I'm too used to mIRC :(
<Flannel> WirSindDasVolk: Swiftweasel isn't in the repositories, just use firefox
<guntbert> !irc | banana_
<ubottu> banana_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<guest000> ctmjr, it also has a yamaha ds-1 soundcard which sounds pretty good
<guest000> ctmjr, Im thinking if I just plug in the other nvidia card it will work since i got the module alrdy?
<ctmjr> guest000: well where getting ready to get flamed for being ot but i would plug the other card in and see what happens
<blakkheim> anon_: my trusty atheros chipset works great :)
<guest000> ctmjr, k
<anon_> blackkheim: lucky lol
<guest000> ctmjr, thanks ttyl
<WirSindDasVolk> Nobody any idea (repositories for Swiftweasel)
<Dr_Willis> WirSindDasVolk:  check the PPA repos
 * Dr_Willis thinks swiftweasel sounds like a bugs bunny cartoon character..
<vincent_> why does my linux sometimes see my harddisk and at other times not? what could cause this?
<nmvictor> when i have my modem using the device file /dev/ttyUSB4 when no modem is using /dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/ttyUSB4, how can i make it used the first available dev file?
<blakkheim> vincent_: a dying hard drive
<Dr_Willis> vincent_:  what kind of hard disk/filesystem/usb/internal?
<firefly2442> vincent_, you could check the SMART status
<vincent_> internal harddisk Dr_Willis
<vincent_> !SMART
<jcc1> irc client, right?
<Guest95097> how to install ati drivers? pls help :(
<blakkheim> !ati > Guest95097
<ubottu> Guest95097, please see my private message
<jcc1> it is on sourceforge in deb format
<deviad> Guest59146, being logged as root is bad
<deviad> :|
<Guest59146> sorry
<Guest59146> I can't run smuxi in normal user
<k3t> so this is where **** goes *** anything k3t?
<Guest59146> oh and I'm not logged in as root
<k3t> so this is where **** goes *** anything qwebirc11437?
<Pubuntu> Tired of NIGGERS?  Sick of their monkeyshines?  Would you rather never have to deal with the fecal-colored beast?  Then you are not alone!  Join us at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  At Chimpout WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!  We welcome anybody who isn't a NIGGER and who HATES NIGGERS!   http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<k3t> so this is where **** goes *** anything PreZ?
<vincent_> hey, the root is going undercover
<asathoor> hi
<deviad> I'm about to download vmware... let's see if I'm capable to install it
<Guest95097> where i can find ati drivers provided by Ubuntu repositories ?
<jcc1> time to bounce somebody, I think
<asathoor> I cannot boot Ubuntu on a HP mini after removal of Wubi - neither from USB or a new Ubuntu install
<banana_> grr
<banana_> I can't get smuxi to run
<Join-D> Hi there, can someone think of a reason a cronjob cant cd to a directory (permissions should be fine)
<guntbert> Join-D: you need to give the full path
<asathoor> from a usb the boottime is very slow, and there is only a black screen. Xorg.conf is gone...
<deviad> How come transmission doesn't look to download?
<nullkuhl> what is karmic's default root pass ?   whenever i try SU it asks for pass , i enter my own ( the one that i entered at setup ) but it fails, please advice ..
<clrg> nullkuhl: sudo su
<guntbert> !root | nullkuhl
<ubottu> nullkuhl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Join-D> guntbert ok, but on a other machine the cd /home/myname && ./backup.sh works
<blakkheim> nullkuhl: you need to run "sudo passwd root" to set a root password, although most ubuntu people tell you not to
<guntbert> clrg: don't recommedn that please, use sudo -i instead
<VCoolio> Join-D: use /bin/bash /home/you/backup.sh
<guntbert> Join-D: then I don't know - was just a quick idea
<blakkheim> Join-D: is the file executable?
<Join-D> VCoolie & guntbert thanks! ill give that a tried
<asathoor> any suggestions on running ubuntu on a HP MIni
<Join-D> brb 2 min
<pdg1> why on earth would the menu item for wine disappear? i just "tried" to install utorrent 1.8
<brig> I have a bunch of files I need to copy from a samba share... is there something I can use in that I can "resume" the copy with???
<meydlo> hello may somebody help me with problem "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" but blacklist doesn't help me thx:)
<Dr_Willis> pdg1:  wine menu items are defined by some .desktop files in the users home.   Not sure why they all would vanish.
<Th3> hola
<VCoolio> Join-D: also maybe a line like this on top may help: SHELL=/bin/bash    so crontab understands more
<gkahla> is there a group for the "HAL" daemon?
<blakkheim> gkahla: yes
<firefly2442> brig, rsync might help
<Th3> hola
<clrg> guntbert: You're right, people shouldn't use the root account.. But since we've done the rollout of sudo on our machines, all people do is "sudo bash".. so wayne
<gkahla> need to add my user to it so my apps can umount my media player in banshee - thx, blakkheim!
<pdg1> Dr_Willis: thanks... you wouldn't happen to know where the C: drive is located, would you?
<pdg1> or maybe it's C: folder
<blakkheim> pdg1: ~/.wine/drive_c
<DarkAvenger> Welcome- I am helping with Wine issues if anyone needs help.
<pdg1> super :D
<Dr_Willis> pdg1:  wine gets the C: stuff in the .wine subdir
<guntbert> clrg: I don't want to interfere with what you do yourself - my request was for giving support in this channel :-)
<DarkAvenger> Wine DirectX 10! DirectX 11 support soon
<firefly2442> brig, might help: http://yyab.wordpress.com/2006/12/18/resume-a-large-scp-transfer/
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a way to change the default pptp vpn server port running on ubuntu?
<Th3-D4rk-W4rl0ck> hello
<DarkAvenger> yeah
<louiethecuban> has anyone played games in wine?
<DarkAvenger> yah
<g0tcha> ive been trying to google for a long while and couldnt find a way
<louiethecuban> how does that fare
<blakkheim> !anyone | louiethecuban
<ubottu> louiethecuban: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarkAvenger> I play GTA IV through steam
<jcc1> the c drive is a directory under your home directory under .wine
<pdg1> i used to play Soldat
<g0tcha> DarkAvenger, yes to me?
<DarkAvenger> yah
<DarkAvenger> g0tvha
<g0tcha> DarkAvenger, how can i change the port from 1723 to a different port?
<Dr_Willis> louiethecuban:  totally depends on the specific game.
<DarkAvenger> go into the configuration file with a text editor, find the current port, and then type the one you want in and replace the old one, then save and exit.
<asathoor> How can I install ubuntu on a hp mini? I had an wubi installation and removed it by windows. Now I cannot boot via usb - or reinstall wubi.
<jcc1> pdg1, it is /home/usr/.wine/drive_c
<blakkheim> !install > asathoor
<ubottu> asathoor, please see my private message
<DarkAvenger> Fredoro
<g0tcha> DarkAvenger, there is no port settings in the configuration file of pptp
<asathoor> ok
<g0tcha> would have been easy and googling would have found something :/
<asathoor> thanx blakkheim
<DarkAvenger> oh. well then... hit the computer until it obeys your command!
<Th3-D4rk-W4rl0ck> hi i have a problem with my touchpad on my notebook
<g0tcha> DarkAvenger, or stop answering to questions you dont know the answers to...
<DarkAvenger> HA! I dont even use linux, im a man, I use windows xp SP3, dual boot with Win 7 64 bit Ultimate
<Screamo_Smurf> Can anybody help with an owner/permissions problem?
<DarkAvenger> NO!!! GO AWAY!
<dave11098416> Hi, can anyone help me to play dvds? I have ubuntu 9.10 and have followed all the instructions about codecs now i receive this error from vlc: "[0xb701ef58] libmpeg2 decoder error: invalid picture encountered"
<cartman> how to enable the "source Code" from synaptic package manager ?
<Screamo_Smurf> DarkAvenger i suggest you be quite
<pdg1> DarkAvenger: do you use bittorrent? is utorrent a good idea with linux? or should i be using something else
<jcc1> screamo, stae your prob
<Guest25067> how to enable the "source Code" from synaptic package manager ?
<blakkheim> pdg1: rtorrent is a good linux torrent app
<jcc1> state your prob
<blakkheim> !repeat | Guest25067
<ubottu> Guest25067: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mazda01> where are images stored when I look at art.gnome.org and click on "set as background" they don't stick after I reset and I want to make sure they are getting saved to my local disk
<cprxmm7> I'm trying to pick between a Wacom CTH-460 and Wacom PTZ-430. Would anyone here be able to suggest which one would be better supported in 9.10?
<dave11098416> is this a known issue with 9.10?
<mreh> how do yo edit your PATH for a non-login shell?
<Screamo_Smurf> mazda01,  in usr> share> background i think
<mreh> that is, set your PATH on startup
<e-i-k-e> where can i setup a command that will be execute on gnome logout?
<Wolf23> help plz! how can i config hotmail on evolution?
<pdg1> blakkheim: is rtorrent just in terminal?
<blakkheim> pdg1: yes
<jcc1> Guest25067, open synaptic pck mgr and go to Settings -> Repositories
<pdg1> schucks... I really like UI's :(
<blakkheim> pdg1: transmission then?
<Screamo_Smurf> Anybody know how to change Owner/Permissions?
<Guest25067> and what repositories are needed to be activated before installing ati drivers ?
<pdg1> probably :P
<firefly2442> Wolf23, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/
<Screamo_Smurf> Transmission works just fine for me
<musictoto> Wolf23: in evolution add a new pop3 account, and look here: http://techblissonline.com/hotmail-pop3-and-smtp-settings/
<dave11098416> Screamo_Smurf> type 'man chmod'
<jcc1> screamo, check the chmod man page
<Screamo_Smurf> type it where?
<dave11098416> in a terminal
<musictoto> Wolf23: firefly2442 's article is better ;)
<Wolf23> thanx firefly2442 and musictoto
<mithridates> I came here to say just stop empathy project , that's really sucks
<Join-D> Screamo_Smurf type man chmod in console
<jcc1> open a terminal and type "man chmod"
<Join-D> Screamo_Smurf or type man chown in console
<firefly2442> mithridates, you can still use pidgin if you don't like empathy
<meydlo> hello may somebody help me with problem "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" but blacklist doesn't work thx:)
<e-i-k-e> where can i setup a command that will be execute on gnome logout?
<dave11098416> has anyone managed to get dvd playback working in 9.10?
<blakkheim> dave11098416: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dave11098416> tried that, it didn't help
<Dr_Willis> dave11098416:  yes. I just installed the decss stuff from medibintu and use mplayer or vlc normally. and ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Screamo_Smurf> what about the other one?
<dave11098416> did all that, still no luck
<philabole> can anyone tell me the best place to go online to download a driver for a Gigabyte M61PME-S2P mother board....specifically i need a n internet driver
<Join-D> Screamo_Smurf be more specific
<jcc1> eike, here is one answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590047
<blakkheim> philabole: your NIC's driver should be part of the kernel (or a module)
<jcc1> screamo, chown chages owners, chmod changes permissions, check the ma pages for usage
<Screamo_Smurf> Grrr why wont VLC play music? :(
<jcc1> man pages
<philabole> blakkheim: i am having a horrible time trying to get conected to the internet....
<rob__> got ubuntu sparc running on my netra x1, but cant find any vm software for sparc 64bit any ideas
<guntbert> jcc1: aloow me one hint - you can use <tab> completion for nicks too :)
<blakkheim> philabole: using a wired connection?
<Join-D> Screamo_Smurf put your speaker on!
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<philabole> blakkheim: yes
<mithridates> firefly2442: which version of pidgin has voice?
<Join-D> :D
<towlieban> i installed compiz and then removed it via synaptic but now whenever i open any program, it doesnt have a titlebat and the window is "pinned" to the top if the screen. has anyone else had this problem ? how can i fix it ?
<firefly2442> Screamo_Smurf, do you have more than one sound card?
<jcc1> thanks, I forget stuff like that, I'm rarely on IRC anymore
<Screamo_Smurf> no
<firefly2442> mithridates, um... I'm not sure, I've never used Pidgin and voice chat sorry
<Dr_Willis> towlieban:  why did you install/remove it?   try running 'metacity --replace' if you can
<philabole> blakkheim: i have not had this problem before....it just always workd
<Dr_Willis> towlieban:  you are using gnome? kubuntu? ubuntu? what exazctly?
<soreau> towlieban: Sounds like you don't have a window manager running at all. Try setting sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects to None
<Screamo_Smurf> :/ i officialy hate my pc
<towlieban> i am using xubuntu which uses xfce window manager
<Dr_Willis> towlieban:  so you are using xfce now then?
<Screamo_Smurf> i got to try to play an mp3 to get the eror and it plays :/
<towlieban> yea
<_rabe_> can i run exe (windows) command line tools in the linux cmd?
<Screamo_Smurf> Wine?
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Dr_Willis> _rabe_:  wine and dosbox can do some of those.
<Screamo_Smurf> Is there a better music player then Rythombox?
<_rabe_> ok tnx Dr_Willis
<FIReun> any pcmcia guru's around?
<jcc1> Screamo_Smurf: amarok is good
<apparle> Screamo_Smurf: amarok
<towlieban> soreau:  i dont have that menu option
<Screamo_Smurf> amorok it is then
<apparle> Screamo_Smurf: audacious
<_2> _rabe_ better question maybe.  is there a linux app/command like the dos/windows command 'blah' ?
<paco_the_taco> Screamo_Smurf!!!
<FIReun> Screamo_Smurf: exaile
<Screamo_Smurf> :O
<paco_the_taco> dude
<paco_the_taco> where have you been?
<cartman> can someone install ati drivers for me using a remote connection to my pc? i can`t handle it by myself :(
<soreau> towlieban: Yea, sorry I assumed you were using ubuntu/gnome
<Screamo_Smurf> umm
<Screamo_Smurf> paco sup
<iceroot> Guest82682: never!!! give someone root-access to your pc. never!!!
<soreau> towlieban: Can you verify you have at least xfwm4 or compiz running? Check with 'ps ax|egrep "xfwm4|compiz.real"|grep -v grep'
<paco_the_taco> Screamo_Smurf,  nada man, you?
<Screamo_Smurf> Gah python escaping brb
<noob> can someone please tell me why when I try to save my nVidia x-server settings to xorg.conf it says "unable to make xorg.conf.backup".  I need to change permissions for this file I think, since it's owned by root.  I just don't know how to use chmod and I have tried to research it.  Even "man chmod" isn't clear to me.
<Guest82682> than how do i install ati? i cand do it
<guntbert> !ot | paco_the_taco
<ubottu> paco_the_taco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest82682> i followed the ubuntu documentation but no luck
<duffydack> Guest82682, enable it hardware drivers.. easy
<Guest82682> it`s not there
<paco_the_taco> meany
<Guest82682> it`s not listed in hardware drivers
<duffydack> Guest82682, well your card is not supported anymore then
<Dr_Willis> noob: using the nvidia-settings tool? the first time i normally tell it to save the config to some liocation in the users home dir. Then copy the made xorg.conf to the proper location.
<_2> noob save it in your home dir and sudo cp ... it to the etc place
<duffydack> Guest82682, what card is it?
<Dr_Willis> noob:  and i normally run the nvidia-settings tool as root. not as a user
<Guest17471> I have a question.  I am trying to figure out whether or not this idea I have is a bug or a feature request.  Will you guys please give me some input?  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23211/
<Guest82682> ati radeon x1650 agp 8x
<Guest82682> 512 mb
<m1r1> fresh install ubuntu 9.10 no sound, any tips for restore audio ? 9.04 was working properly
<guntbert> !ot > Guest17471
<ubottu> Guest17471, please see my private message
<_2> Dr_Willis cheers :]
<meydlo> hello may somebody help me with problem "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" but blacklist doesn't work thx:)
<towlieban> soreau:  that returned nothing. i can temporarily fix thew problem by doing xfwm4 --replace
<aceror> hi all
<duffydack> Guest82682, im pretty sure its not supported in jaunty/karmic.. the free Radeon driver is very good tho.
<noob> Dr_Willis: can you tell me how to run it as root?  I need to make a root password but when I type "root passwd <password>" it always tells me "root not installed"
<Guest82682> and where i can get the free radeon driver ?
<_2> noob reverse.    passwd root
<Dr_Willis> noob:  you DONT need to make a root passwd.
<guntbert> noob: you don't need a password for that - just use sudo
<Dr_Willis> noob:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<guntbert> !sudo | noob
<noob> ahh, ok
<ubottu> noob: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<duffydack> Guest82682,  I checked, its not supported no more.  the radeon driver is enabled already
<henrycoule> Hello I need help installing ubuntu on HP dv6
<duffydack> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest82682> and there is no way for a better opengl or 3d ?
<noob> so you can run nVidia x-server settings from the command line?
<jvasile> I am trying to reduce cpu load during video playback (to remove jerky video) in Karmic on a samsung laptop with an IDE drive.  hdparm won't let me enable dma.  What else might I try?  Thanks.
<_2> noob you can run anything from the command line
<duffydack> Guest82682,  according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver    your card is in the "good support" category.
<m1r1> can anyone help with no sound problem after fresh install 9.10 ?
<henrycoule> WHEN I TRY INSTALLING UBUNTU OR EVEN RUN LIVE CD MY SCREEN GOES BLANK BUT I HEAR UBUNTU GET TO THE LIVE SESSION DESKTOP
<Guest82682> games and everything is running very slowly
<guntbert> !caps | henrycoule
<Seveas> !caps | henrycoule
<ubottu> henrycoule: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest82682> maybe because opengl not activated or something ?
<duffydack> Guest82682,  until last month I had to use the free radeon driver with my 9800, and it ran pretty well, compiz was smooth and glitch free, ut2k4 ran pretty well apart from some heavy detailed maps..
<aso> Hello. Im install Propen in ubuntu, and when i enter command "propel-gen ~/[...]/project01", in terminal: [...] No project directory specified...?
<aso> * Propel...
<apparle> anyone used samsung corby ?
<henrycoule> hello guntbert
<pdg1> !caps | pdg1
<ubottu> pdg1, please see my private message
<duffydack> Guest82682,  you have to use intrepid then to have ati 3d support
<henrycoule> can u help @gunbert
<TeLe_ghost> !nsdiswrapper
<Guest82682> duffydack, alien arena for me is damn slow...and i have a amd duron 1.8ghz, 2gb of ram and ati 512mb
<Guest82682> and how i use that ?
<aso> Anyone how to help to me in propel? (Sorry but my english is... no comment...)
<guntbert> henrycoule: I have seen no question :)
<Dr_Willis> !info propel
<ubottu> Package propel does not exist in karmic
<guntbert> !pm | henrycoule
<ubottu> henrycoule: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aso> Dr_Willis: ?
<duffydack> Guest82682,  you have to install ubuntu 8.10, thats the last version with the right xorg version with support for your hardware
<TeLe_ghost> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Guest82682> duffydack, should 8.10 be fine for my games and 3d experience ?
<TeLe_ghost> good that that is getting removed
<aso> Im install propel by PEAR install [...], and propel-gen can't generate files - No project directory specified....???
<Alex_> hello all
<Seveas> aso, that's not an ubuntu question. Try a propel channel
<henrycoule> QUESTION: When i run ubuntu live CD or try to install ubuntu after leaving the first screen my laptop screen goes blank but i hear ubuntu going to the live session desktop but nothing for me to see what is causing this issue?
<alex112194881923> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Seveas> henrycoule, that's caused by bad support for your graphics chipset. Try the latest version of Ubuntu. If that fails, try fedora
<duffydack> Guest82682,  it will be the best you can get...
<snail> is there a reason the seconds on the clock skip like they go 38 39 40 41 ... 43 ...45 46 47 48 ... 50
<rahduke> fast and easy question, I just configured my Fstab to load a new storage HD at startup, however when it loads I have no privliges on it, cannot create folders, delete, etc etc.... what am i doing wrong?
<Seveas> rahduke, ntfs or ext3?
<rahduke> Seveas: ext3
<Guest82682> duffydack, can u give me a download link for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<hyperstream> is it possible to encrypt my home directory without reinstalling ubuntu ? does it require the /home be mounted on another partition ?
<Smithy> HI
<Seveas> rahduke, chown/chmod to the rescue then
<Dasda> hey guys anyone ever have a HP laptop? Its asking me for a "Setup Password" when I try to configure boot order. Im trying to do a fresh install of a new operating system but I can not get into the bios config screen
<oCean_> Guest82682: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<klown> can someone tell me how to remove the top panel on the desktop?
<hyperstream> Dasda, not your laptop ?
<duffydack> damn oCean_ beat me to it lol
<rahduke> Seveas: chmod 775 /sdc1?
<Seveas> hyperstream, yes to both (though I'm not 100% sure about the second)
<nemo> Did ATI drop support for the Xpress 200 ?
<Seveas> rahduke, chown rahduke /mnt/something
<oCean_> duffydack: oops :)
<hyperstream> Dasda, if it is your laptop, and it came with a password, id contact the retailer
<duffydack> nemo //support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.9&lang=English
<henrycoule> my Laptop is HP DV6
<virtuelv> hm
<rahduke> Seveas: I want to be able to write too it as soon as my comp boots, I dont want to use commands everytime
<Guest82682> thanks for the help
<Dasda> It is my cousins laptop who bought it a couple of years ago from futureshop. But now it is acting up and needs a new install.
<Seveas> rahduke, it's a one-time thing
<virtuelv> I'm trying to rip CDs with abcde
<nemo> duffydack: um. thanks...
<virtuelv> the rips come out with the wrong sample rate
<hyperstream> Dasda, either him or possibiliy a techie put the password on.
<virtuelv> (22.05 KHz instead of 44.1)
<hyperstream> he she *
<nemo> duffydack: looks like answer is it still supports
<duffydack> I just noticed my radeon 4650 HD with fglrx is using xaa and not the newer exa... hmmmm
<hyperstream> Seveas, thanks mate. Is it possible just to perhaps encrypt a folder instead?
<nemo> duffydack: have someone in #hedgewars using mint 8.0 - basically ubuntu 9.10 right. and they claimed that jockey was empty when they launched it
<Dasda> hyperstream or henrycoule, do you know how they give you the password? in the manual or another way? i think the stupid futureshop techies probably put it on for him as he knows nothing about computers himself
<rahduke> Seveas: my drive is at sdc1 and its mounting at /media/monster ...... can you give me a tip on what the command should look like?
<nemo> duffydack: they just installed xorg-driver-fglrx but I'm worried. jockey is much better at this stuff and they are very very new to linux
<hyperstream> Dasda, no, nothing in the manual, you need to contact the shop
<Seveas> rahduke, chown rahduke:rahdume /media/monster (replace rahduke with your loginname)
<Dasda> hyperstream: ok
<lufis> I'm having major graphics problems on an old Dell 4500s desktop with Intel 82845g graphics. Karmic has a black screen after the grub menu. So does Jaunty. Only until I switch to vesa do I actually have a usable system, but that has terrible screen resolution. Any ideas?
<nemo> duffydack: mind giving them some tips in #hedgewars? :)
<henrycoule> @seveas my laptop is HP DV6 and i tried the latest Ubuntu
<noob> Dr_Willis: thank you for the advice.  It worked.  I just used the root terminal to move the copy of xorg.conf from /home to /etc/X11 and now my twinview boots up correctly at start-up.  Thanks again!
<rahduke> Seveas: your the man thanks alot!
<hyperstream> Dasda, its a pain man, had a similar issue with my own cuz, only to find out it was stolen lol, with that lowjack stuff, was quickly out my door.
<rob__> < lufis> sounds like you gfx card may be blacklisted
<duffydack> nemo, if all they did was install the package manually,and it works, then, I dont know what to say..
<lufis> rob__:  blacklisted from even using the system?
<nemo> duffydack: they haven't said if it works or not
<lufis> rob__:
<nemo> duffydack: I have no idea if installing the package manually will setup xorg right
<nemo> duffydack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nemo> duffydack: I linked them to that but I have no idea if it is accurate
<lufis> I'm not talking about just no compiz effects. There is NO graphics after the boot menu
<hyperstream> henrycoule, whats wrong with your laptop ?
<nemo> I'm kinda puzzled why jockey didn't show anything. wondering if someone might know more
<duffydack> nemo, what does glxinfo |grep vendor bring back  ( ATI? )
<henrycoule> Ubuntu doesnt wanna install on it actually it runs but my screen goes blank
<zer0_mood> hi all. i just installed eclipse-jdt. this is the IDE for java SE rite ?
<LinuxAdmin> hi
<rob__> < lufis> no some gfx cards may be blacklisted , mine was a intel had the same problem, new versions of the driver may no longer be available so they get black listeed
<hyperstream> henrycoule, join #Ubuntu+1 , i have a Compaq laptop that wouldnt install ubuntu current or older releases. but the newer release worked.
<pollywog> is there a way to keep network manager from changing my resolv.conf ?
<Smithy> How do i become a register user with this IRC
<rasliche> I'm trying to get a Windows 7 install recognized with Ubuntu 9.10. They are installed on two physically separate hard drives in a laptop. I get this error when following standard guides around the internet: ERROR: isw device for volume "RAID0" broken on /dev/sda in RAID set "isw_bcbbhcaehd_RAID0"
<rasliche>  ERROR: isw: wrong # of devices in RAID set "isw_bcbbhcaehd_RAID0" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<hyperstream> henrycoule, try lucid (#Ubuntu+1) should work mate.
<lufis> rob__:  Ok, that's fucked up. What am I supposed to do?
<guntbert> !register | Smithy
<ubottu> Smithy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<LinuxAdmin> I'm an old Slackware administrator and I'm moving to ubuntu
<rob__> check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklised
<henrycoule> hyperstream i install the latest ubuntu
<pollywog> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sergheey_> pollywog you can remove network manager
<oCean_> lufis: mind your language
<hyperstream> henrycoule, you tried karmic yes? what about Lucid ?
<Smithy> Thanks
<pollywog> sergheey_ I need it for wifi
<lufis> oCean_: Mind your censorship.
<henrycoule> i have not tried them yet
<LinuxAdmin> I'm enjoying a lot ubuntu, I'm wondering if it's widely used on the server field
<LinuxAdmin> any suggestions?
<henrycoule> i tried karmic
<zer0_mood> pls suggest a channel where i can ask questions about java
<hyperstream> henrycoule, it was the only solution for my new Compaq laptop.
<henrycoule> latest version
<henrycoule> 9.10
<henrycoule> which one?
<henrycoule> Lucid?
<guntbert> lufis: no - you mind your language please
<hyperstream> henrycoule, yes, Lucid - 10.4 - /join #Ubuntu+1
<henrycoule> hyperstream were do i get the lucid?
<Revolutionary> LinuxAdmin, I don't know if it is widely used on the server field but I do know that they offer a version of Ubuntu that is made for servers
<rob__> had a great expirence after xmas , a mate had a windows 7 pc , and a ubuntu waned to install a belkin usb sticks on them both for wife. ubuntu worked like a charm , no driver install worked straight off
<Fah> I'm trying to do a little C++ dev on the latest version of ubuntu. Shouldn't memcmp be a part of the std namespace?
<hyperstream> henrycoule, join the channel and look at the topic.
<rob__> windows  7 a couple reboots
<LinuxAdmin> can't I use ubuntu 9.10 as a server?
<zer0_mood> LinuxAdmin, noob here but i think red hat is best for servers from what Ive heard
<PolK_> Hey guys, where can i get access to a french server?
<hyperstream> LinuxAdmin, there is a server edition of ubuntu i think. Most dedicated servers i interact with use Centos / RedHat
<guntbert> LinuxAdmin: of course you can - detailed discussion better in #ubuntu-server
<LinuxAdmin> I don't like red hat
<oCean_> PolK_: french ubuntu irc channel? #ubuntu-fr
<LinuxAdmin> thanks anyway
<PolK_> yeah ocean, thanks
<micahf> hey, so I dd'd the latest ubuntu iso onto a 4gb sandisk usb flash drive
<micahf> and it won't boot!
<micahf> the computer just skips it and goes straight to windows
<micahf> could it be that I used the wrong block size?
<RS-232> Basically what happens to me is that even I call to node_save($node) a hundred times into hook_nodeapu with $op=update&insert...it only saves ONCE the node, any clue?
<nemo> duffydack: he's definitely not using fglrx - and the card is 5 years old so I'm betting ATI dropped it
<anon_> anyone know what the newest version of kismet compiles with?
<micahf> I used a block size of 2048
<nemo> duffydack: that's probably why jockey didn't work
<micahf> i'm trying again with 1024
<micahf> I just don't see how that would be the issue
<solifugus> How do you take a screenshot in gnome?
<micahf> it's frustrating
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  you dont 'dd' a iso to a flash drive.
<asathoor> solifugus > just press prnt scrn
<micahf> Dr_Willis: why not?
<guntbert> LinuxAdmin: see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  you use unetbootin  or a similer tool..
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  err.. because it wont work.. :)
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  thats why
<micahf> ugh :(
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  where did you get the idea that it would work? :)
<micahf> i'm on mac os x though
<micahf> i thought it was supposed to work on mac os x
<micahf> http://www.bergek.com/2008/10/28/create-iso-on-mac-os-x-104/
<macman_> does anyone use growisfos from the command line ? .. im trying to burn a dvd and i never can .. growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdc -dvd-video -V LABEL /path/to/dvd/image/  any thingi try says write failed . . yet if i run dvd_decryptor in wine and burn the iso to dvd it is fine .. any ideas on how to fixd ?
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  check pendrivelinux.com for tutorials. they may have tools
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  dding an iso file to a flash drive does not work.. dding the old UNR.img file WOULD work. since its a img. not a iso
<Smithy> Does any know where i put this  "/msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>"      so i can register.
<azrael_> yo
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  or boot a ubuntu live cd somewhere and use the usb-disk-creator tool.
<Dr_Willis> Smithy:  right where you type everything else.
<azrael_> anyone know any good game for ubuntu
<oCean_> Smithy: use the inputbox of your irc client, just like talking to this channel
<anon_> ok amateur  question here, i need someone to explain compiling to me
<Dr_Willis> Smithy:  you may want to use a 'server' tab to talk to the bots
<_rabe_> Dr_Willis, do you know something that is easier? for example "dosbox dostool.exe commandstoexe"?
<Dr_Willis> _rabe_:  Ive no idea what you are trying to do .
<noob> can someone please tell me why even though I've installed screenlets and enabled the widget layer, I still can't see "screenlets" in my mai menu?
<guntbert> !compile | anon_
<ubottu> anon_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: penumbra demo, frets on fire, urban terror
<_rabe_> Dr_Willis, i need the emulation of the emulated dosbox in winxp for example in the linux shell
<Hydrosis> Hi all, I just installed bible-kjv and opened it in the terminal using "bible".  Everything works fine, but I can;t figure out how to exit bible-kjv without closing the terminal.  Using "exit" does not work and "help" does not work.
<Smithy> Dr_Willis:     sever
<Doonz> can someone post the /etc/init.d/lighttpd directory
<jarray52> What settings does the Linux kernel get from the BIOS, and what settings does the kernel configure itself? I'm trying to troubleshoot a hardware conflict that causes Linux to hard freeze. The NIC card controlling eth0 conflicts with usb-storage devices. If the NIC card is disabled in the BIOS, usb-storage devices work. If the NIC card is not disabled, eth0 works until a USB storage device is inserted.
<Dr_Willis> _rabe_:  dos box emulates 'dos'  it has nothing to emulate anything under xp/windows.. its pure dos...
<micahf> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info, seems like my attempt to dd might be the problem
<ActionParsnip> jarray52: try some bootoptions, or upgrading BIOS
<azrael_> where would i find them?
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: online
<_rabe_> Dr_Willis, yes but dosbox does not run the exes i need to run
<azrael_> DUH
<micahf> Dr_Willis: the hard part for me to understand is that I followed a tutorial which said this should work under os x (presumably because the OS X dd can do that?)
<Dr_Willis> _rabe_:  You may need to use an actual windows setup, or wine then.
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  i dont see how dd can do that at all. I would say the guide is wrong.
<jason> I tri booted my pc - XP, Kubuntu, OpenSUSE (in that order). After suse got done installing, Kubuntu wont show up in the gru bmenu. How can I get it back?
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  all dd does is a direct data dump from one location to another.
<_rabe_> Dr_Willis, that would be plan b but i thought there would be something easy
<guntbert> micahf: maybe the guide is simply outdated?
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  IF it was 'dding' a .img of the UNR  yes.. it would work.. bit for an ISO - No... it wont
<pollywog> is there a way to cause network-manager to leave my DNS server settings alone?
<jarray52> ActionParsnip: I'm using the latest BIOS version. I tried irqpoll and a couple of others.
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  and many other disrtos have '.img' images you can dd to flash drives directluy
<towlie_> hi
<marxelus> hi, I've a problem with my wifi
<Hydrosis> I installed "bible-kjv" and opened it in the terminal using the command "bible".  Everything works fine, but I can't figure out how to exit bible-kjv without closing the terminal window.  I do not want to do that.  Using "exit" does not work.  Anyone know how to exit this app without closing  the terminal window?
<towlieban> hi
<marxelus> could anyone help me?
<meydlo> hello may somebody help me with problem "ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration tameout" but blacklist doesn't work thx:)
<dropedrobarri> hi
<klown> can someone tell me how to remove the panel at the top of the desktop please.
<asathoor> marxelus > perhaps
<ActionParsnip> pollywog: you can put the settings you want into network manager, it will then add the settings you want
<jorik> micahf: the guide you pasted does not what you suggest it does
<zer0_mood> marxelus, what seems to be the problem ?
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  programname &     then 'exit' normally works..
<ActionParsnip> klown: right click it -> delete panel
<asathoor> marxelus > what is your problem?
<Hydrosis> klown: right clock the panel and chose remove panel
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  or 'nohup programname &'  then 'exit'
<klown> i removed everything but sound, network, and the logoff wont seem to leave.
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis: or did i missunderstand the question?
<azrael_> hey anyone know how to get flash working on liux
<micahf> jorik: that's a different one, lemme find the original
<azrael_> linux
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis: im stuck INSIDE the app.  I cant run regular commands like "exit" or "killall" etc.  When I type, it navigate keywords within the app (bible)
<marxelus> i've installed the driver with ndiswrapper and then a start the modul but when I type ifconfig wlan0 doesn't appear
<micahf> jorik: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/
<zer0_mood> azrael_, try to download it from the adobe site
<micahf> is I think what it was
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  the app dosent have a 'q' for quit or some other key combo? ive never used the app.. so no idea on that.. ctrl-c perhaps...
<asathoor> azrael > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (write this in a terminal=
<micahf> oh ug that's an img
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  it may be time to read the apps docs. :)
<micahf> i feel like maybe it was misinformation from a forum that I got :/
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  yep.. .img you CAN dd to a flash drive...  .iso you cant.
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis: I just typed "q" and it exited.  You friggin rock man.  Big thanks.  Someone buy this guy a beer.
<klown> ActionParsnip,  Hydrosis  any way to remove the networking icon, volume, and logoff/switch user icon?
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  it may be time to read the apps docs. :)
<ActionParsnip> klown: you can remove the panel by right clicking on an empty space on the bar and it can be removed
<ActionParsnip> klown: you can add / remove any item on the bar you like
<klown> ActionParsnip, it is not giving me the option to remove, only add panel, properties, new panel, help, and about panels
<micahf> so now, why is it that the UNR iso is dd'able but not the other one?
<towlie_> i like ubuntu
<josvuk> Hello, I get the error lpstat: Connection refused. The printer was working and I don't know what happend now it is not working.
<jorik> micahf: its like the difference between jpg and png, its both images, but not the same
<ActionParsnip> micahf: do you have a windows system?
<phaer> I used ubuntu karmics live cd to encrypt my home directory and now i want to mount it from another system. As far as i now ubuntu uses encfs to encrypt it, is this correct?
<dropedrobarri> i have a problem wth XAMPP. After uncompressing 1.7.1 to /opt i run /opt/lampp/lampp start and i get a lot of errors. Xampp doesnt initiate MySQL, Apache or proFTPd. What is missing???
<ActionParsnip> klown: then click properties to see if it gives any clues
<guntbert> dropedrobarri: why don't you use !lamp ?
<ActionParsnip> !xampp | dropedrobarri
<ubottu> dropedrobarri: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<klown> ActionParsnip, only close option it gives is transparency, but the icons still show.
<ActionParsnip> klown: you should be able to remove all the icons you like
<nmvictor> i have finally gotten the kannel to detect my modem, now i have something to query about this SMSC(Short Message Service Center) thingy, is it possible to get messages from the outside world into my computer through the modem, then route the messages to SMPPSimulator where my application has binded to?
<bakarat> i can't get dual screen to work with the official nvidia drivers? there is no signal on the second screen, even though "nvidia-settings" picks up the screen and allows me to configure it. (note that the livecd can set up a cloned environment that works)
<duffydack> Anyone else with a radeonHD card using fglrx, and it using xaa?
<bakarat> any solutions?
<elroacho> mythtv remote frontend (music and video) smb configuration help requested
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  i normally... install the nvidiadriovers  run 'gksudo nvidia- settings' tweak the configs.. save them.. and restart X.. thats abiout it
<azrael_> I HATE UBUNTU
<azrael_> i feel better now
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  heres my xorg.conf ---> http://pastebin.com/f79f2c648
<micahf> so can I mount the iso and then dd from the mounted directory?
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  demand a refund.
<azrael_> i will
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis, LOL
<azrael_> i paid 250 on shiping
<micahf> cause I can't use unetboot on mac os x
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  youa re not confuiseing the unr.IMG with the .iso are you?
<azrael_> 2.50
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  the old release had a unr.img   the newre release has a unr.iso
<azrael_> i can't get a flash player to work
<micahf> Dr_Willis: well to be honest, I'm using plain ubuntu
<micahf> I have an iso
<Moon_Doggy> is their a key mapping program like sharpkeys
<m1r1> no sound problem on 9.10 x86 fresh install , any help is appriciated.
<azrael_> is linux just super bad with flash?
<Dr_Willis> micahf:  then you must use a proper tool.. OR you can install grub2  to the device and have grub2 boot the iso file. :)
<azrael_> cus i've been trying to get it working all morning
<Sabre-night> So, this may be a simple problem, but i couldn't find anything from googling, but when i try opening a new tab in firefox from a link most of the time it will open 2-3 tabs when i only wanted one opened, any advice?
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  i have no real issues with flash.
<azrael_> lucky
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  i install ubuntu-restricted-extras and flash works.
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  how did you install flash?
<azrael_> seach synaptic software
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  and what package did you install?
<_rabe_> Dr_Willis, i need for the linux shell this what comes up when you start cmd.exe in windows
<azrael_> flash player nonfreee
<azrael_> and it will load but it blacks out
<elroacho> can anyone help me with a smb file sharing for my mythtv
<cafuego> flash is kind of crap, so that's not entirely surprising
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: can you use: http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> cafuego: works fine here :)
<cafuego> ActionParsnip: Mind segfaults and dies at least once a day
<elroacho> want to watch a ren and stimpy video upstairs
<cafuego> (amd64)
<Sabre-night> can anyone help with my firefox tabs issue?
<Soubi_> Hi, someone can help me with a bash script error ?
<ActionParsnip> cafuego: i use the 64bit alpha plugin under chromium, runs great
<azrael_> huh?
<zer0_mood> Hi aLL !! can someone suggest a channel where I can ask questions about java ?
<guntbert> Soubi_: better success probably in #bash
<azrael_> u lost me
<Dr_Willis> #java perhaps zer0_mood
<zer0_mood> ok lol
<Soubi_> guntbert > Yeah, but the chan sleeps =)
<cafuego> ActionParsnip: Mine's never worked with chromium; the segfaults are with firefox
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: copy the command and paste it into terminal, when it finishes, copy the output and use the link to give the output without scolling the channel
<ActionParsnip> cafuego: 64bit alpha or the one from the repos?
<azrael_> ok
<Dasda> Hey guys, im trying to boot from cd on a laptop But i keep getting just a blinking little line on the top left when i try to boot. Same thing happens with the hdd too. I dunno what the problem is
<cafuego> ActionParsnip: Now I do have to say I don't care enough about it to see if I could make it not do poo.
<cafuego> ActionParsnip: yeh
<Wolf23> musictoto,  whats the code to convert from .mp3 to wav?
<Dr_Willis> wow flash is working with  Chromiam here also.. and i dident do anything to it. :)
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, well that didn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> cafuego: your call, i recommend you try it
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, no output at all
<ActionParsnip> Dasda: did you md5 test the ISO you burned? Does the CD pass self verification?
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  assume people on irc have the attentioon span of a goldfish.... i dont rember what you were doing....
<ActionParsnip> Dasda: did you test the ram?
<ipatrol> I have a folder where chmod keeps failing silently, why
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, hehe, the dual screen nvidia, you posted your xorg.conf
<Dasda> no, i didnt md5
<musictoto> Wolf23: look at http://freshmeat.net/projects/soundconverter/
<azrael_> ok
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  odd. Im using that xorg.conf right now.
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  what video card?
<Sabre-night> Can anyone help with my Firefox opening more than one tab when trying to open one tab from a bookmark or link?
<Younder> ipatrol, who own's it
<Younder> hint
<azrael_> next?
<ipatrol> root
<bakarat> Dr_Willis, 8600 GTS
<Wolf23> musictoto,  no there is a ffmpeg option i cant remember?
<ipatrol> Younder: root and src
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  Hmm 8800gtsxxx here
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: copy the output to the pastebin and when you click paste the page will change and you can copy the new address of the pae in here
<Younder> the sudo setup gives LIMITED acess to edit the source tree
<ipatrol> I'm in /usr/src
<ActionParsnip> pae == page
<musictoto> Wolf23: ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.wav
<stew> ipatrol: that doesn't matter
<bakarat> i can't get dual screen to work with the official nvidia drivers? there is no signal on the second screen, even though "nvidia-settings" picks up the screen and allows me to configure it. (note that the livecd can set up a cloned environment that works)
<ipatrol> Why is sudo limited in the source tree?
<azrael_> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.124.0ubuntu2                     Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<azrael_> ii  gnash                                      0.8.2-0ubuntu3                       free SWF movie player
<azrael_> ii  gnash-common                               0.8.2-0ubuntu3                       free SWF movie player - common files/librari
<azrael_> ii  gnash-cygnal                               0.8.2-0ubuntu3                       free SWF movie player - Media server
<FloodBot1> azrael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azrael_> ii  mozilla-plugin-gnash                       0.8.2-0ubuntu3                       free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla a
<stew> ipatrol: its not
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: i said use pastebin but never mind
<azrael_> ok
<azrael_> srry
<ipatrol> stew: Younder says it is
<locash> hi question about remoting into ubuntu server.  I have been able to establish a connection,  but cant interact with the remote computer.  I can see it's desktop just cant do anything.  remote computer is ubuntu server,  local is vista basic 64
<stew> ipatrol: if this were a permissions problem (not being privileged enough to edit the permissions) you'd get a "Operation not permitted" error
<ipatrol> stew: But it fails silently
<mMezquitale> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hyperstream> locash, can you ssh into the box?
<musictoto> Wolf23: is that working ?
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common gnash-cygnal mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<plustax> Quick question. I am running ubuntu 9.10. How do I set my computer up so that when people vnc into my box, it's faster for them. IE: is there a place where I can remove the wallpaper etc etc.
<locash> yeah i tried that also,  but same result
<Sabre-night> Firefox help, anyone?
<bakarat> are the nouveau drivers capable of dual screen?
<elroacho> whats a good network activity utility for apache traffic for Ubuntu
<plustax> also any other things that might speed up the process.
<hamz1aatova1> how to make ubuntu one to backup by itself???
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: you have WAY too many plugins for flash (more than ONE is bad) so that command will remove them ALL and then reinstall the one you need
<guntbert> !vnc | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jcc1> elroacho: have you tried tcpdump?
<ipatrol> stew: AFAIK Ubuntu has a kernel extension that locks certain file's mode
<stew> ipatrol: no, its doing the correct thing
<azrael_> kk
<elroacho> will try
<stew> ipatrol: 0775 shouldn't change the permission but g-s should
<hyperstream> locash, port forwarding required?
<Wolf23> musictoto,  i have to install ffmpeg? and they i try
<hyperstream> locash,  brb need to reboot.
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: see how your huge output scrolled the hell out of te channel, If you'd used pastebin it would have been output as ONE line which would be a hyperlink to a page
<musictoto> Wolf23: yes indeed
<ipatrol> stew: Neither works
<jcc1> elroacho: just monitor port 80
<stew> ipatrol: read the second paragraph in the "SETUID AND SETGID BITS" section of the chmod manpage
<locash> not sure if its required but I have ports forwarded
<Sabre-night> Firefox, Multiple tabs opening... help?
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: dont scroll the channel, its not fair to other users
<ActionParsnip> Sabre-night: kill the app
<azrael_> ok agian srry
<strop> hey, how do i make 'custom' modules work over kernel updates? (when kernel gets automatically updated, modules from previous version directory are no longer loading at startup)
<Sabre-night> ActionParsnip, .. no when i open a link in a new tab it opens like 2-3 tabs, instead of one.
<phaer> bakarat: Yes they are
<ActionParsnip> Sabre-night: then run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old   then rerun the app
<locash> sabre,  just try removing and reinstalling your firerfox
<phaer> bakarat: In fact im using them with two screens at the moment :)
<elroacho> i use 8080
<jcc1> Sabre-night: you aren't double-clicking, I hope
<phantom> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Sabre-night: if its ok then your profile is bad, if its still bad then the app is bad
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  nope.
<bakarat> phaer, can i use the experimental driver in the repo's?
<jcc1> just checking :-)
<elroacho> but how do I start it from terminal...it is installed
<bakarat> phaer, (the problem being ic an't get dual screen to work with the nvidia driver)
<ActionParsnip> bakarat: tried the nvidia ppa?
<locash> bakarat,  I have noticed the nvidia driver for 8800 gtx is pretty buggy
<ActionParsnip> bakarat: can install a newer driver
<jcc1> elroacho: are you talking about tcpdump?
<mMezquitale> you can no longer file a bug report using launchpad.net????
<ActionParsnip> !bug | mMezquitale
<ipatrol> stew: g-s finally worked!
<ubottu> mMezquitale: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ipatrol> thx
<ActionParsnip> bakarat: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<burzki> any ubuntu/fedora dual boots here?
<Wolf23> musictoto,  thanx it works, but the size 7mb , and the mp3 was 520kb
<elroacho> tcpdump: no suitable device found
<azrael_> still not working
<phaer> bakarat: I don't now, i'm using it on archlinux.org (git checkout from 2009-11-01)
<rahduke> how can i set a samba drive so that everyone on my network has read/write access... even thru windows.... I've checked the box that gives everyone readwrite access but I still cannot write to the drive on windows thru samba
<mMezquitale> ActionParsnip, i know, i'm at the launchpad site, the link to report a bug sends you to the forum which is how I got there in the first place
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: did you restart your browser?
<elroacho> ran in terminal
<guntbert> elroacho: tcpdump -i <interface>
<jcc1> you have to give it the interface you want it to listen to along with the port, try "man tcpdump"
<azrael_> yea
<macman_> is slackware.com down ?
<guntbert> !ot
<elroacho> am I this stupid?  what interface?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: ok can you rerun the first command I gave and use http://pastebin.com this time to give the output
<mMezquitale> slackware is up and running
<jcc1> as in "sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -p 80
<noob> has anyone figured out how to mount a windows 7 network drive in ubuntu 9.10?  I always get an error message "unable to mount location".  I can do this in 9.04 however.
<elroacho> thanks
<macman_> lmao guntbert sorry about that .. im actually on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> macman_: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<bakarat> ActionParsnip, you think the 195.30 driver will make much difference?
<ActionParsnip> macman_: the question isnt ubuntu related
<ActionParsnip> bakarat: possibly
<guntbert> macman_: doesn't matter what OS you're on - the topic of the question matters
<rahduke>  how can i set a samba drive so that everyone on my network has read/write access... even thru windows.... I've checked the box that gives everyone readwrite access but I still cannot write to the drive on windows thru samba
<elroacho> for me it's sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -p 8080 for mythweb
<azrael_> can i get the command again?
<ActionParsnip> bakarat: theres also later versions of 180, 185, 190
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: use up cursor in terminal
<jcc1> elroacho: there are also other options too that you can add like src and/or destination, etc
<elroacho> sean@seans-room:~$ sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -p 8080
<elroacho> [sudo] password for sean:
<elroacho> tcpdump: syntax error
<bakarat> ActionParsnip, any clue as to why the livecd can set up a clone environment out of the box? does it not use the nvidia drivers? or different settings?
<azrael_> grr
<hyperstream> ActionParsnip, LOL
<sbwhite0> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and I have a couple issues I'm trying to work out.
<goose> I need to identify what RSA key to use when doing Places > Connect to Server
<hyperstream> sbwhite0, issues are ?
<gazel> hi frist time here, how do i register? thanks
<jcc1> elroacho: that was a quick example, read the man page, there are a ton of examples at the bottom and basic syntax at the top
<ActionParsnip> bakarat: not sure, i havent used dual monitors. I have 1 monitor for 3 systems
<azrael_> wth nothing changed
<azrael_> their all still there
<elroacho> ok
<sbwhite0> I'm getting a unable to locate the api on firefox
<jcc1> OK :-)
<guntbert> !register | gazel
<ubottu> gazel: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<locash> hyperstream, think you have any pointers on how to actually make remoting work on ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: uninstall ALL the packages listed there
<noob> has anyone figured out how to mount a windows 7 network drive in ubuntu 9.10?  I always get an error message "unable to mount location", even with samba installed.  I can do this in 9.04 however.
<itsnotstalking> ActionParsnip, do you use hardware or software to manage the 3 systems with the same display?
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: use synaptic or whatever, if you have more than one flash plugin you will get zero flash
<ActionParsnip> itsnotstalking: ssh
<hyperstream> locash, ok so you have a remote ubuntu install, and your trying to access it yes? is ssh setup? is it behind a router/firewall?
<ActionParsnip> itsnotstalking: or web interfaces
<Sabre-night> ActionParsnip,  how do i run mv ~/mozilla ~/.mozilla_old? I would assume thats a terminal bit
<remco_> elroacho: think its "port" not "-p" ..
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  without the actual nvidia drivers installed  - what happens with 2+ monitors - depends on how the chipset/card is setup in its firmware.
<itsnotstalking> ActionParsnip, ic, my uncle has some sort of hardware device that switches what system his ui hardware is hooked up too
<sbwhite0> here is the error that appears
<sbwhite0> We were unable to locate the API to request site settings. Please see below for debugging information. 	HTTP Response Status Code: 0 	Trying API autodiscovery:The API is currently located at http://localhost:8081/deki.
<sbwhite0> Trying http://wiki.agemni.com/@api/deki ... failed (HTTP Status: 0
<FloodBot1> sbwhite0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> bakarat:  ive had some nvidia systems auto-clone, ive had some Not auto clone. I had One silly one that defaulted to the TV out and disabled the monitor IF the tv was plugged in.. that took me a day to figure out...
<PolK_> Sorry for asking again, can i have the adress to the french server? :x
<locash> hyperstream,  it is behind the same firewall as the computer trying to remote into it, my problem is I can get to it,  and even see the desktop,  no control.  if I click something close the connection,  then reconnect,  what I clicked on has opened.  I just cant do it while watching
<elroacho> ahh, ok
<elroacho> thanks
<hyperstream> locash, so its on the LAN ? same network ? accessable by for example 192.168.0.x
<green453> During update, new kernel version tried to install, but failed to configure properly due to postinst hook script that calls update-grub; error is 'grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.'   Running Ubuntu Karmic, booting diskless using pxe, not sure why grub even needs to be invoked. Please advise.
<rahduke> how can i set a samba drive so that everyone on my network has read/write access... even thru windows.... I've checked the box that gives everyone readwrite access but I still cannot write to the drive on windows thru samba
<jcc1> locash: what are you using, to do this?
<bastidra1or> PolK_: #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> itsnotstalking: i have a lan sdware is a bit surplus
<guntbert> Sabre-night: in terminal - yes, you can use <tab> to autocomplete filenames, and its mv ~/.mozilla ... (don't omit the dot)
<locash> hypestream,  yes  local ip
<azrael_> k
<azrael_> all removed
<locash> hyperstream,  I have also set up a ssh tunnel to it,  and tried accessing it as if I am not behing the same firewall
<elroacho> think i got it to work
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  ah i must have missed that.
<elroacho> just didn't set port
<guntbert> Sabre-night: the dot "hides" the file
<elroacho> guess it's defualt 80, but my mythweb is on 8080
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: ok now run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iceroot> rahduke: logged in with windows and not using the guest-account?
<iceroot> rahduke: for connecting with samba
<locash> jcc1,  vnc on local,  and remote desktop,  or what ever its called on ubuntu machine
<rahduke> iceroot: yes, logged in as a user in windows
<rahduke> iceroot: who has admin rights
<iceroot> rahduke: and loogged in with samba as a user?
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  so how should i put this in to the terminal?; run mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old or am i missing sopmething?
<jcc1> ahh check the settings on the remote, by default you can watch but not interact
<iceroot> rahduke: doesnt matter if it is a windows-admin
<iceroot> rahduke: its important that the user on samba-site can read/write
<locash> jcc1,  i have remote set to watch desktop,  and control desktop
<rahduke> iceroot: i'm not sure what you mean when you say logged in with samba as a user... how would u do that in windows
<iceroot> rahduke: how you access the share on windows-site?
<rahduke> iceroot: the shared folder is a drive on my Ubuntu media server
<iceroot> rahduke: just with the network-environment? then make sure that your windows-user is in the smb.conf
<locash> jcc1,  i can control the desktop,  just cant see what I did till i close the connection and start a new one
<azrael_> its says unable to unlock administration directry (/var/lib/dpkg/
<Doonz> hey guys im trying to reinstall lighttpd through apt-get. I had manually removed /etc/init.d/lighttpd but now when i reinstall lighttpd it doesnt recreate it. could someone copy me the base directory of /etc/init.d/lighttpd
<rahduke> iceroot: im trying to access it to read and write thru windows7
<Doonz> sudo
<invitada> hola
<edbian> azrael_, You have another instance of a package manager open
<jcc1> sorry, I can't help (quickly anyway) all I do is setup each side to allow interaction and no probs. I'll check though...
<guntbert> Sabre-night: open a terminal, then type exactly mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old - then press enter (you should close all instances of mozilla software before)
<azrael_> duh
<azrael_> lol
<azrael_> i really suck at this
<edbian> Gnome has a nice little applet that shows all sorts of neat info about my battery and it's power statistics.  Is there some equivalent for KDE??
<rahduke> iceroot: I'll check out my smb.conf file
<iceroot> rahduke: there is a bug in samba with win7, dont know if the ubuntu-version is fixed. just make sure that the windows-user is known in the samba-configuration
<guntbert> Sabre-night: and don't type the -
<azrael_> it just install all the stuff i just deleted
<elroacho> I can't get my mythbuntu 9.10 to recognise my HP laser 3plus printer
<edbian> azrael_, You'll get better!  Everyone starts where you are now
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  all i got was "mv: cannot stat `/home/aaron/.mozilla': No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: better?
<rahduke> iceroot: where is that smb.conf file?
<azrael_> idk yet
<azrael_> c hecking
<green453> elroacho: have other printers worked?
<azrael_> nope
<azrael_> if fact it doing less now
<iceroot> rahduke: dont have samba installed but it should be /etc/samba/smbd.conf  or /var/lib/samba/smbd.conf
<invitada> hola aalguien con quien hablar
<guntbert> Sabre-night: the probably a previous attempt to rename was successful, please type ls -ld .moz<tab>
<guntbert> *then
<rahduke> iceroot: found it thanks, i'll try to fiure this out
<guntbert> !es | invitada
<ubottu> invitada: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  "drwx------ 4 aaron aaron 4096 2009-12-21 02:52 .mozilla_old/"
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: rerun the first command, are the packages removed/
<iceroot> rahduke:hm i think it was smbuser (command) but dont know exaclty, sorry
<iceroot> !samba | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rahduke> iceroot: thanks
<guntbert> Sabre-night: see - the rename was successful :-)
<MixMix> I want to run ubuntu on a vm on my xp machine. Anyone know any good VMs for this?
<ActionParsnip> Sabre-night: close the browser then rerun it, you will get a default set of config
 * centHOGG likes vmware
<MorphyNOR> MixMix: Sun Virtualbox, free
<azrael_> yea everything gone
<MorphyNOR> MixMix: #vbox www. virtualbox.com or so
<MixMix> MorphyNOR: thx
<Sabre-night> mmk
<ActionParsnip> MorphyNOR: vmware is free too, just not opensource ;)
<MorphyNOR> ActionParsnip: true but in the spirit of this channel, I chose to reply with vbox this time ;)
<Sabre-night> ActionParsnip, yup! lets see if this tab issue still happens.
<TraumaQueen> HELP! How do I change unallocated space to get it to be a part of anotherpartition?
<jcc1> locash: have you tried watching 9tailing) the X.log and messages/syslog files to see if something shows there?
<iceroot> rahduke: also have a look at #samba
<Guest47330> help! smb shares with windows
<edbian> TraumaQueen, Use gparted! :)
<TraumaQueen> I did
<jcc1> (tailing)
<TraumaQueen>  i waned 2g swapspace
<kzd> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Guest47330
<ubottu> Guest47330: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iceroot> !samba | Guest47330
<locash> jcc1, yeah
<edbian> TraumaQueen, ok, so what do you have now?
<TraumaQueen>  and the rest, for the other partition... is that a good idea?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i am to slow for you :(
<locash> jcc1, nothing obvious there
<kzd> where can I find a clone of Windows Movie Maker?
<azrael_> yea they are all removed
<TraumaQueen>  it wont let me resize the partition
<TraumaQueen>  I cannot unmount
<edbian> TraumaQueen, 2Gb is good, I prefer 1GB but 2Gb is fine
<edbian> TraumaQueen, Are you trying to unmount your root partition? Because that's impossible
<TraumaQueen> 1g will work? I need all the space I canm get. I'm a big downloader
<Guest47330> hi all does anyone help maybe with network shares?
<ActionParsnip> kzd: avidemux or kino
<TraumaQueen> Oh.... what if I am working from the live cd?
<iceroot> Guest47330: read the link ubottu gave you
<TraumaQueen>  cause right now I'm not
<edbian> TraumaQueen, Then use 1Gb (hell 1mb will WORK) just not very well
<Guest47330> in places i try to connect to workgroup but keep getting error that it cannot mount to anything
<jcc1> locash: sorry, that leaves me out for hints, odd though that you aren't getting commo both ways, maybe tcpdump?
<Sabre-night> ActionParsnip,  guntbert  i still get the tabs issue.
<edbian> TraumaQueen, If you boot the live CD can unmount (and therefore edit) all of the partitions on the hdd
<ActionParsnip> Sabre-night: try the mozilla ppa
<TraumaQueen> so I should do that?
<edbian> TraumaQueen, In a word: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sabre-night: and rename the folder back, your settings are not at fault
<TraumaQueen> Ok. sorry i'm a total noob..
<guntbert> Sabre-night: sorry - I only stepped in for the renaming
<TraumaQueen>  uninstalled vista on a whim, and out of frustration and it is the best thing I EVER did to my computer.
<edbian> TraumaQueen, no worries.  How do you like Ubuntu?
<TraumaQueen> I had Mint first, yesterday
<gpryatel> I have a question about subversion best practice
<TraumaQueen>  but I'm really REALLY loving xubuntu.
<TraumaQueen> its easier to navigate and customize
<edbian> TraumaQueen, Really?  What is so much better about it then mint??
<locash> jcc1,  thanks for the try
<TraumaQueen> not sure
<Guest47330> Iceroot i looked at the link already but it didnt really help much
<locash> jcc1,  it seems my problem is stumping pretty much everyone
<edbian> TraumaQueen, ic ic.  I'm glad you like linux! :) I love it
<azrael_> yo actionparsnip you there?
<jcc1> locash: if I think of something I'll shout
<Guest47330> the problem is i cannot see any windows shares
<TraumaQueen> My neighbor is always telling me I need to get a mac... lol he's got NO idea
<locash> jcc1, thanks
<kostas_thess9> hi mates . happy new year . A fast question . at ssh says that *** System restart required *** . From what is that problem?
<asathoor> Well - I found the solution to the wubi problem ...
<jcc1> NP
<duffydack> Anyone with a radeonHD using fglrx here/
<edbian> TraumaQueen, mac is kinda similar to linux deep down.
<acicula> kostas_thess9: an update was installed that needs a reboot to be applied, probably a kernel update
<edbian> TraumaQueen, Its way more unix like than windows
<guntbert> kostas_thess9: there could have been a kernel update - that requires a reboot
<green453> kostas_thess9: likely no problem, just a system update that changed kernel version, etc since last reboot
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  how do i rename the folder again?
<TraumaQueen> yeah... but its tooo complicated. i like ununtu cause its simpler looking than mint
<kpuljek> i cannot access my ntfs partition from ubuntu. i could, everything was fine, but i spent a few days in windows and now my ntfs partitions are "unknown or unused"
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  i han't realized i renamed it in the first place...
<asathoor> in Vista you have to remove all old entrances on Wubi - and remove whatever folders that were not removed during the remove session from Windows
<TraumaQueen> Ok. gone to boot from live cd again... I'll be back if I get completely lost.
<azrael_> grrrrrr
<TraumaQueen>  thannks edebian
<Samus_Aran> where does Ubuntu set it's values for ulimit ?  /etc/security/limits.conf has nothing in it, yet ulimit -a shows a ton of strict limits
<kostas_thess9> xmmm i havent change kernel . can be applied by self? with out my permision?
<acicula> kpuljek: try booting windows and shutting it down properly and see if you can access it then?
<duffydack> kpuljek, have you resized them ?
<edbian> TraumaQueen, You can get on IRC on the live Cd
<guntbert> Sabre-night: <up arrow> until you get the command back
<azrael_> still need help getting flash to work
<Samus_Aran> *its
<TraumaQueen> yep. I may do that
<edbian> TraumaQueen, just install xchat or something
<kpuljek> acicula: i can boot up windows and i close them properly, no difference
<kpuljek> duffydack: no
<edbian> TraumaQueen, No problem
<acicula> kostas_thess9: well is it a server with automatic updates on?
<decomp505> hello all
<LLStarks> hi.
<azrael_> yea he helped me remove everything but not how to fix it
<decomp505> I have no sessions to choose from in gdm. can anyone help?
<LLStarks> can you specifiy a version with add-apt-repository?
<Dr_thermal1990> Can you change the login in screen on 9.10...  I know you could do it in 9.4
<echoalpha5> Hi
<MorphyNOR> Dr_thermal1990: yes
<edbian> Dr_thermal1990, yeah of course.  System -> admin -> login window
<kostas_thess9> acicula yes i have it on
<guntbert> !who | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<acicula> kpuljek: maybe check the partition in windows for problems ?
<edbian> echoalpha5, hi
<echoalpha5> Which IRC clients are you guys using?!
<acicula> kostas_thess9: well that applies updates and such ;)
<guntbert> !poll | echoalpha5
<ubottu> echoalpha5: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<esotericbyte> pidgeon
<acicula> telnet
<azrael_> i dont know how to used this chat that well
<kpuljek> acicula: oh well, i'll give it a try, not like i have many options :S
<kpuljek> acicula: thx
<kostas_thess9> acicula i must remove it that :S it sucks:S
<prak> does anyone here happen to know where does gpe-todo store the todo list files?
<Dr_thermal1990> edbian it does not have login window anymore.
<Jovial-Halgar> i'm trying to read a linux partition in windows where is the driver for that?
<esotericbyte> it is complex but you can read up on using it at freenode.org
<acicula> kostas_thess9: ? applying security updates is a good thing
<echoalpha5> i am just trying the irss runs in the Terminal
<OerHeks> Jovial-Halgar  fs-driver.org
<decomp505> I have no sessions to choose from in gdm. I have desktop files in the xsessions folder but I guess gdm isn't seeing them can anyone help?
<edbian> Dr_thermal1990, really?  perhaps a package is missing.  I can't say I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now
<kostas_thess9> acicula yes but at security updates applies and kernel update without my permision?
<guntbert> kostas_thess9: its configurable during install
<edbian> Gnome has a nice little applet that shows all sorts of neat info about my battery and it's power statistics.  Is there some equivalent for KDE??
<kostas_thess9> i think i has enable it only for securitu not for kernel
<acicula> kostas_thess9: well you are asked first if you want to automatically apply security updates during install
<echoalpha5> Are there also other IRCclients which rin in the Terminel?
<Samus_Aran> echoalpha5: X-Chat, kvirc, ChatZilla and Opera are probably the most popular GUI clients, irssi, WeeChat, BitchX, and epic4 are the most popular text based clients.  but suggest what features you like, and we can recommend a client
<Dr_thermal1990> edbian:  Really it only as login screen and there are hardly any option's in there
<gpryatel> Should I use svn on my local box or install on my home fileserver?
<Sabre-night> guntbert, could adblock plus have anything to do with it?
<edbian> Dr_thermal1990, I'm not sure :/
<guntbert> Sabre-night: really no idea - sorry
<Dr_thermal1990> edbian: It's ok. Thanks
<echoalpha5> I take a look on some of the text based, thank
<azrael_> can anyone help me get flash working
<Sabre-night> guntbert,  because without fixing my profole i still get the tabs bit... *goes to uninstall it*
<azrael_> ubuntu ver8.04
<decomp505> I have no sessions to choose from in gdm. I have desktop files in the xsessions folder but I guess gdm isn't seeing them. can anyone help?
<acicula> kostas_thess9: well not completely sure it updates the kernel, but i dont see why not
<Jovial-Halgar> well just installed the fs-driver but when i try to open it it says you have to format it
<esotericbyte> to get flash working after upgradeing firefox remove it and then reinstall it
<bastid_raZor> Jovial-Halgar: that would be a #windows issue
<elroacho> well I got tcpdump -i eth0>/home/sean/Desktop/tcpdump.log is there a way to get rid of the clutter
<esotericbyte> you will need to have mediabuntu enabled as a repository
<elroacho> just keep the IP's
<kostas_thess9> so acicula i will make restart ;) lets see if it will work:p
<guntbert> kostas_thess9: kernel updates are often security updates ...
<edbian> azrael_, I think I can.  Are you trying to get it to work in firefox??
<azrael_> yea
<edbian> azrael_, Open up synaptic.  Do you know what that is?  and search for "flash"
<Dasda> is there anyway to format a hdd from a live cd? i have a laptop that wont boot from hdd. I booted the laptop using ubuntu9.10livecd. Is there anyway i can format the hdd without actually installind ubuntu? I just basically want to wipe the hdd. Ubuntu is telling me the "disk is failing". That probably is true but i just want to see what it says after i format it because it says bad sectors
<azrael_> yea
<Jovial-Halgar> how do i run fx-driver
<OerHeks> Jovial-Halgar maybe fs-driver does not support ext4
<edbian> Dasda, used gparted.  If the disk is ruined though ubuntu won't wanna touch it.
<br0kenarr0w> Dasda: mkfs?
<jcc1> Samus_Aran: I use this page for tunables reference http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/wasinfo/v6r0/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.websphere.express.doc/info/exp/ae/tprf_tunelinux.html
<bastid_raZor> Jovial-Halgar: ask in ##windows considering you're on windows with a windows issue.
<Dasda> is gparted included in ubuntu live cd? or mkfs?
<green453> Dasda: run the gnome partition editor from the live CD. Under System--->administration-->GParted
<azrael_> flashplugin_nonfree doesn't work for me
<Dasda> oh ok green453
<jcdutton> Dasda, try running "smartctl -a /dev/sda" and see if the sector relocation count is greater than zero
<edbian> azrael_, Ok, first un-install EVERYTHING that comes up from the search for "flash" you can only have 1 version of flash installed or they fight each other and it won't work.
<Maletor> Why is grub2 actually version 1.97. How many people are the devs trying to confuse?
<azrael_> flashplugin_nonfree doesn't work for me
<edbian> azrael_, what is showing as installed? just flashplugin-nonfree   ?
<azrael_> yea
<azrael_> and i just removed it
<Dasda> 1sec jcdbutton
<edbian> azrael_, so now there is no flash players installed?
<Jovial-Halgar> How do i read that dag on drive it keeps telling me it has to format it to read it
<azrael_> pretty sure
<jcc1> Samus_Aran: you might try this too  http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Q_22797285.html
<Jovial-Halgar> I just installed fx-driver now How do i read that dag on drive it keeps telling me it has to format it to read it
<edbian> azrael_, Organize the packages by what's installed.  It is critical that none of them are installed right now
<OerHeks> Jovial-Halgar maybe fs-driver does not support ext4
<azrael_> kay
<Jovial-Halgar> i had that newest ubuntu
<acicula> i dont think it does, just ext2/3
<karolina> hsskjsnvskj
<Jovial-Halgar> i think it used ext 4
<azrael_> yea it all removed
<Preu> hi
<Jovial-Halgar> but i upgraded from the older linux
<Jovial-Halgar> to the newest ubuntu which i think uses ext4
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: then its not ext4
<Jovial-Halgar> so how do i read it
<acicula> jcc1: thats closed site, doesnt list a solution
<azrael_> wat next?
<esotericbyte> azreal edbian did you guys enable meidabuntu in software soruces?
<Dr_Willis> Jovial-Halgar:  for that fs-driver in windows. You h ave to use its control-panel tool to actually Mount the linux drive to a drive letter last i looked.
<Jovial-Halgar> how do i determine if it uses ext3 or 4
<edbian> azrael_, ok good.  Now you have a couple options.  There is the version from adobe (flashplugin-nonfree) if you're convinced that doesn't work I suggest gnash it's second best in my opinion but be warned flashplugin-nonfree is the best by far and works on the most sites
<bastid_raZor> Jovial-Halgar: might i ask, how is this an issues considering you're on windows? the fs-driver has nothign to do with ubuntu
<kostas_thess9> anyone knows how to have support of greek languange on folders that i create on disks ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<kostas_thess9> and shared via samba?
<edbian> esotericbyte, don't need to for flash
<azrael_> that the one i can't get to work
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: mount
<bastid_raZor> Jovial-Halgar: in ubuntu type sudo fdisk -l
<Jovial-Halgar> well bastid_raZor i'm trying to read the drive from windows
<OerHeks> Jovial-Halgar then install samba, and share the ext4 for a windows user
<Jovial-Halgar> i'm not even sure it is ext4 could be ext3
<edbian> azrael_, try gnash it works on youtube at least
<esotericbyte> edbian i think you do for Adobe flash.... no?
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: type "mount" in the terminal to see
<bastid_raZor> Jovial-Halgar: exactly, that is not a ubuntu issue. it is windows. and mount will give you the filesystem type.
<edbian> esotericbyte, flashplugin-nonfree downloads flash from adobe's website
<Samus_Aran> jcc1: I'm not sure why you pasted me that link ?  it doesn't mention anything to do with adjusting default ulimit values
<esotericbyte> ok
<Jovial-Halgar> bastid_raZor windows has a mount?
<edbian> esotericbyte, flash is one of the reasons that ubuntu is not completely FOSS
<Samus_Aran> jcc1: and the second link, experts-exchange, is a spam site
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: type that on linux-side
<esotericbyte> edbian ... gotcha
<azrael_> still not working
<administrador_> ehy!
<azrael_> man am i retarded or sumthing
<azrael_> can't get anything to work
<edbian> azrael_, You install gnash, restarted firefox completely and then tried you tube?
<administrador_> visit www.blogeek.com.ve
<azrael_> yep
<Jovial-Halgar> iceroot you are not understanding i plugged in a hard drive sata to usb into a windows machine.  The drive had ubuntu on it which uses ext3 or ext4
<edbian> azrael_, It is possible that firefox is not completely restarting.  Look in it's plugins what is showing as the flash player?
<administrador_> hi! brothers visit my blog www.blogeek.com.ve
<guntbert> administrador_: not here please
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: yes and the ubuntu-problem is?
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: its a windows problem ##windows
<Jovial-Halgar> well i thought someone might know how to help me
<mMezquitale> Jovial-Halgar, what is your question? what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> Jovial-Halgar:  that ext2fs tool for windows  at fs-driver.org has a control panel. You use it to addign the linux drives a widnwos drive letter - IF they are supported.
<administrador_> www.blogeek.com.ve
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<weechat2> ok WeeChat is at least nicer than irssi
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Dr_Willis> Jovial-Halgar:  install that fs-driver.org tool. check its docs/control panel icon
<OerHeks> Jovial-Halgar put it back in the original pc with ubuntu, and share that drive with samba, no way you can use ext4 in windows
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<gmachine> Greetings Earthlings. Is there a way to save the stuff that scrolls across my screen as Ubuntu 8.04 is shutting down to halt or restart. It has to do with networking ... something about nmbus .. anyway it scrolls past faster than I can write it down. I'd like get it working again.
<Jovial-Halgar> ok well i know i had the older versions of ubuntu and i upgraded twice to the newest would it have ext3 or ext4?
<jellow> weechat2: I disagree
<jcc1> Samus_Aran: sorry about that last one, for some reason I had it saved, musta been drunk. have you tried googling for "permanently set ulimit on Linux"
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: ext3
<guntbert> gmachine: you'll find it in /var/log/syslog
<mataernj> hey guys"
<iceroot> Jovial-Halgar: ext4 comes only with a new installation of karmic by default
<Jovial-Halgar> ok so then ext3 is established the fs-driver should work
<weechat2> @gmachine you can modify the shutdown command
<mMezquitale> Jovial-Halgar, like OerHeks mentioned, the read/write support I have read about is for ext2, it's not even for ext3 but it works on ext3, dont know if it works on ext4, try at your own peril
<gmachine> I usually use the "sudo shutdown -h now" (or -r) commend ... can I pipe the screen output somewhere?
<mataernj> visit my blog www.blogeek.com.ve
<Dr_Willis> Jovial-Halgar:  that fs-driver.org tool can do ext2 and ext3. but not ext4  -
<gliss> hi how can i restart the gnome desktop, without restarting x?
<weechat2> yes with the grep command (I guess)
<Dr_Willis> Jovial-Halgar:  http://www.fs-driver.org/screenshots.html
<guntbert> mataernj: I told you - not here please - no announcements
<esotericbyte> i have installed into a new logical volume using kvm but grub-install fails and so the install breaksdown and does not complete.It put all the files in the right places for a basic system but did not update menu.lst i want to do the rest by hand. I need a step by step of what the installer does or a pointer at the code.
<ker0s> hi everyone
<gliss> nautilus has crashed and wont start up again
<lstarnes> gliss: you have to restart x
<ker0s> is it posible to remove grub2 beta and install grub legacy one
<gmachine> weechat2 ok........... you think grep? ok... I will look into it
<tvaughn> how do you query the package manager with terminal?
<Dr_Willis> ker0s:  yes it is.. and no i dont know how.
<gliss> lstarnes: oh boy thats not good
<acicula> tvaughn apt-cache, dpkg
<lstarnes> tvaughn: aptitude search packagename
<esotericbyte> keros are you using ext4?
<lstarnes> gliss: why not?
<bastid_raZor> tvaughn: apt-cache search packagename
<gliss> lstarnes because i have applications running that i dont want to shut down
<traumaqueen> ok edebian?
<gliss> lstarnes, terminal applications
<Gremnon> if KDE didn't pull in the package that handles sound events, which one do you use? Or where should it be if it is installed
<ker0s> Dr_Willis: if i do apt-get remove grub2;apt-get install grub, will it borks my installs
<gliss> i should have ran them in screen
<mMezquitale> esotericbyte, the only pointer I know about grub2 is that it counts partitions starting at 1, not 0 like legacy grub
<tvaughn> how can i make it so i can see all the output
<lstarnes> gliss: you could also use the terminal to kill nautilus then use nautilus & disown
<tvaughn> it scrolls too far
<tvaughn> no scroll in server =[
<bastid_raZor> tvaughn: apt-cache search packagename | less
<gliss> lstarnes, when i was running mwm, all i had to do was killall -HUP mwm or something
<Dr_Willis> ker0s:  no idea..  - i doubt if its that simple.
<jajjax> hallo all, im trying to reboot from menu but nothing happends
<lstarnes> tvaughn: aptitude search packagename | less
<mataernj> guntbert: ah sorry friend, it did not know that do not quite understand the English
<traumaqueen> Ok i need some help
<ker0s> no iam using ext3
<gliss> killall mwm; mwm &
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.38-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 53 kB, installed size 620 kB
<guntbert> mataernj: :)
<gmachine> jajjax try using the command line
<traumaqueen> how do I change unallocated space to part of my edt4 space
<gmachine> you can at least see what's going on
<traumaqueen> I have  ascreenshot of my partitions
<esotericbyte> mMezquitale ... i think its because it is an lvm volume with no partion table.. in a virtual machine i think that is why it fails
<ker0s> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<mMezquitale> traumaqueen, I highly suggest you use a live CD with gparted, working on partitions that are already mounted could possibly give you a headache
<Dr_Willis> traumaqueen:  gparted can resize partitions.  with some work
<esotericbyte> mMezquitale i can run grub install and upgrade to the right version myself... what i need to know is what else does the installer do after grub install?
<traumaqueen> I am on the live cd
<traumaqueen>  and I am in gparted
<weechat2> it was not the grep command...sorry
<Gremnon> if KDE didn't pull in the package that handles sound events, which one do you use? Or where should it be if it is installed
<traumaqueen>  i just cant drag the arrow on my partition to let it take up that 5 gigs of unallocated space..
<mataernj> guntbert: well thanks for telling me .. greetings from Venezuela
<jamiewan_> can someone shed some light on this problem, on certain programs, ie: vlc, sm player skype and a few others, all the text is scrambled into little icons and stuff< anyone had this problem? Jaunty
<gmachine> mataernj, you are in Venez?
<dath> how do i start a java app from commandline?
<gmachine> dath depends on the app
<jcc1> esotericbyte: I believe you are right, you need to use the command line tools to start the vm.
<dath> gmachine: its a jar file
<gmachine> ahh
<mMezquitale> esotericbyte, you want to go to #grub to get more info, if youre lucky youll bump into one of the developers that actually work on the app
<gmachine> dath which jar file
<lstarnes> dath: java -jar file.jar
<dath> i can open it with right click and sun java 6 run time
<dath> but i want it in app menu
<traumaqueen> any ideas?
<mataernj> gmachine: if your brother?
<Jamed> ker0s: i *think* it would be something like uninstall grub2, install grub legacy and run sudo grub-install, but better don't try it...
<gmachine> mataernj, si mi hermano que?
<mMezquitale> traumaqueen, the trick is to have the available space next to the partition where you want to add it to
<esotericbyte> mMezquitale that is a good idea. the other thing i am interested in is the install script.... i wonder if it's bash / python or something else. headscracth....
<Dr_Willis> traumaqueen:  if one is a primary partiion and the other is not. it may take some work to get them  right
<traumaqueen> Ok im lost
<mataernj> gmachine: tu eres de venezuela igual?
<jamiewan_> can someone shed some light on this problem, on certain programs, ie: vlc, sm player skype and a few others, all the text is scrambled into little icons and stuff< anyone had this problem? Jaunty
<traumaqueen> ok... i need someone to walk me through this. i have had linux for 2 days.... i am just now starting to learn about partitions
<mMezquitale> esotericbyte, ask again in the room, this time be specific so you can work one issue at a time, if you dont get an answer right now try at different time intervals
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ do you have ms corefonts installed ?   what locale are you set to?
<Jovial-Halgar> Here we have an Ext3 file system which has transactions left in its journal.
<Jovial-Halgar> pure Ext2 driver must not access such a volume which is in that state (to
<Jovial-Halgar> prevent data loss!).
<Jovial-Halgar> You may solve it by mounting it on Linux (which has a kernel with Ext3
<Jovial-Halgar> support). Be sure that you cleanly dismount it, before you shutdown Linux.
<FloodBot1> Jovial-Halgar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jovial-Halgar> oops
<wlodi> dath: java -jar file.jar
<Jovial-Halgar> so i have to mount it on linux
<dath> ok, works. now how do i enable java support in firefox? the java checkbox is set and i have sun java installed.
<Dr_Willis> traumaqueen:  i guess a read of --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning   will teach you the terms
<traumaqueen> grrrr... Ok. thanks a lot.
<Jovial-Halgar> would it work if i have the newest ubuntu becuase it wants a kernel with ext33
<Dr_Willis> well if they dont want to learn the basics.. well.. too bad i guess..
<wlodi> dath: then it should be supported
<Bwarf> Hello everyone
<Jovial-Halgar> actually at that point if i could access it from linux it would not matter
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: i see ttf-mscorefonts-installer in repos
<mMezquitale> traumaqueen, does the live CD allow you get on the internet?  can you log in to the channel using the live cd?  If so you can take snapshots or we can guide on how you can get information from your hard drive and use pastebin to paste the info to
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ that is good
<Jovial-Halgar> could i just do it from vbox inside windows and access it that way?
<Bwarf> guys, I have a weirdest issue in my Ubuntu 9.10 that noone on the Internet seems to have experienced but feels fairly common
<Cullen> hey
<digited> hi all. I've installed Karmic 64 - how can i install 32-bit dev packages pack?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ and you have your locale set ?
<mac9416> How do I set the default application to open images? Opera thinks it should do everything.
<Bwarf> When I type two keys too fast on my keyboard (I am a fast typer) almost simultaneously, Ubuntu sometimes gets the wrong order
<Jovial-Halgar> could i access a ext3 filesystem from vbox host windows guest linux?
<Cullen> how can i see which video driver is currently loaded in the latest ubuntu? i cant find an x11.conf or anything
<Bwarf> e.g. space always comes before any key
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_i don't know what sort of junk you are seeing besides text. what does it look like?
<Bwarf> if another key is pressed too quickly before it
<mataernj> bay brothers! greetins from venezuela
<mac9416> Jovial-Halgar, yes, I believe so.
<Bwarf> so I type thing slik ethi soften
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ if you resize or cause the window to refresh does it somtimes correct itself?
<ortsvorsteher> write slower :)
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: i have locales set, common files for local support
<Bwarf> ortsvorsteher: I don't have that problem in Windows, I tried
<Bwarf> for example
<Bwarf> try pressing all asdf keys together in any editor
<jcc1> dath: just go to Edit -> Prefs -> Content and enable
<Bwarf> you'll ALWAYS get 'asdf'
<Dr_Willis> Jovial-Halgar:  that fs-driver.org tool should be able to access ext3 from windows. Once you configure it
<dath> ah, i forgot to install the java plugin to firefox
<Bwarf> even if you press it in reverse order but really fast
<mMezquitale> Bwarf, you want to post your question all in  one line so that everyone can follow you
<mcce11> Does closing the Terminal window kill the process that it is running?
<wlodi> dath: that's what I was about to write
<dath> it works now
<dath> i thought it is automatically installed with java
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: it went like it once before about 3 months ago, but seemed to fix itself, but now same prob again
<Gremnon> if KDE didn't pull in the package that handles sound events, which one do you use? Or where should it be if it is installed
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, if it's a shared folder doesn't Vbox make it look like a network drive to the guest?
<wlodi> dath: it should be originaly
<mac9416> mcce11, yes it does.
<Dr_Willis> mac9416:  vbox has its own special shares it can do with the windows machine.. or the os can do a samba share
<Bwarf> In Ubuntu 9.10, if you press the keys 'asdf' in the reverse order (f, d, s, a) but do it REALLY fast, you'll still get typed 'asdf' and not 'fdsa'.
<mac9416> Dr_Willis, Ah, ok.
<mMezquitale> Gremnon, what "sound events" are you referring to? there should be an option in KDE that allows you to turn on/off system sound events
<mauri> I have this error using amsn "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffff"
<Bwarf> In Ubuntu 9.10, if you press the keys 'asdf' in the reverse order (f, d, s, a) but do it REALLY fast, you'll still get typed 'asdf' and not 'fdsa'. For fast typers this is a problem as although we press a certain key before some other key timely, it still gets typed in the wrong position. So we have to slow down.
<Gremnon> mMezquitale, just normal events, like assigning a sound to error messages and similar that pop up
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ i was looking at your list of applications
<bazhang> Bwarf, please stop that
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ are thre apps that do not cause the problem?
<Bwarf> bazhang: meh
<Bwarf> it's an interesting problem noone has noticed before
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: yes, not all apps are doing it only a certain few
<dath> is rc.local executed as root?
<bazhang> Bwarf, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bastid_raZor> Bwarf: it sounds as if you're making it up. or trolling
<bastid_raZor> dath: yes
<Bwarf> I SWEAR it's easy to try
<mcce11> Is it safe to kill the following process?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/350551/http://paste.ubuntu.com/350551/
<mMezquitale> Gremnon, have you tried enabling those settings in "sound" applet under "preferences?, that's where theyre at in ubuntu
<Bwarf> hm
<Bwarf> why did I get kicked?
<bazhang> Bwarf, stay on topic or you will be removed
<Bwarf> what the hell, I am on topic
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: can i compile a screen shot for you?
<Gremnon> mMezquitale, this is in KDE, AFAIK that works for gnome instead
<Bwarf> seriously, just try it
<Bwarf> open an editor type fdsa real quick, and I mean _real_ quick.
<farg> can you use scp to download all the files in a directory from another computer?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ does the garbage look normalized ? i mean is it always the same garbage? I am thinking that it could be that you have bad settings in tkinker or something similar... but that is just a hunch. you could try copying the settings file in your home directory to a backup location and then see if basic settings that are created solve the problem... reserching this idea now
<bastid_raZor> farg: yes.. scp -r
<mMezquitale> Gremnon, there should be an applet in KDE that allows you to configure sound settings, try
<jcc1> farg: yes
<farg> so i dont need sftp then? what's sftp for then
<farg> if you can do everything with scp and easier
<jarray52> How do I resolve the following IRQ conflict? (line indicating conflict using cat /proc/interrupts)- 23:         12      14169   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, eth0
<jcc1> different networks than yours for secure ftp
<mister_roboto> Gremnon: it's called "system settings" and it's on the very first menu that comes up when you click the "K" start button
<Sabre-night> I just switched over to Google "Chromium" from firefox to get rid of the tabs issue, and when i go to open a new tab, GUESS WHAT HAPPENS? 2 tabs unstead of one, just like firefox, someone tell me why this is happening!
<Gremnon> mister_roboto, sure - but nothing in there lists anything, and looking in each gives nothing that suggests it does that
<dannyup> can any1 help me
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:  you rmouse is double clicking. :)
<mister_roboto> Gremnon: "notifications"
<mMezquitale> bazhang, didnt know you could do that, some days ago a user came in claiming he wiped his parent's windows partition when he installed ubuntu and he was dead meat LoL
<mister_roboto> Gremnon: what sound are you trying to play with? there is also "multimedia
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  do you know how to double check this or fix it?
<jcc1> Sabre-night: that's sure what it sounds like to me :-)
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: http://imagebin.ca/view/3clv4t.html
<Undertow> is it still required to blacklist agpgart and intel_agp in modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to install Nvidia cards?  (NV18)
<Gremnon> found it... I need to look harder
<wlodi> dannyyup: what's the issue?
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:  Try a diffeent mouse.
<dannyup> i installed multiple environments at the same time, and now it tries to start up as kubuntu and says a theme is missing and goes back to the login screen again
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  i have none
<mister_roboto> farg: sftp is useful if you have scripts that expect to execute ftp commands, but you're actually going over ssh
<jcc1> Sabre-night: Isn't there some accessibility setting that allows to treat a single click as double?
<rahduke> hey when i install a new HDD, and chown it so I can write to it, do I also need to chmod or chown it with different settings so others on my network can read and write too it?
<uvacav> is there a way to run a script on a process's start and stop? (trying to disable screensaver temporarily)
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  im looking into it, im in the mouse settings right now.
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ post that llink with your original discription to the room agian
<dannyup> cmon i need some help
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ i thinik it is a font setting someplace but i can not figure out where it is
<jcc1> or accessibility settings, maybe?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ i found a similar problem on the forum but it does not look the same and was not sovled :(  :     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7730648
<dath> does 'sh xyz.sh' work in crontab?
<lenswipe> said dath
<dath> or are spaces not allowed?
<jamiewan_> can someone shed some light on this problem, on certain programs, ie: vlc, sm player skype and a few others, all the text is scrambled into little icons and stuff< anyone had this problem? Jaunty
<jamiewan_>  http://imagebin.ca/view/3clv4t.html
<aliquerer> how do you poen a iso-file in nautilus withous burning it?
<jcc1> dannyup: try <ctrl-alt-F2> to get to a terminal screen, login, and reinstall the environment you want to use.
<aliquerer> open*
<Undertow> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410745
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  I'm using the roller ball to open the tabs, and with the tester the mouse settings has, its showing a click from pressing down AND lifting off the wheel. which is odd.
<Undertow> is that valid for karmic?
<Dr_Willis> dath:  you should proberly just make the script executable and begin with #!/bin/sh
<dannyup> i can only log in as root
<Dr_Willis> aliquerer:  i just douible click on the iso here. and it mounts it.
<dannyup> how do i get pure gnome
<jcc1> Sabre-night: that is odd, i wonder if it's set in xorg.conf?
<dath> Dr_Willis: so i dont have to add sh to it?
<dannyup> ubuntubot pure gnome
<g0tcha> so openvpn server only uses rsa keys and not username and passwords?
<aliquerer> Dr_Willis: to me nothing happens when i do that
<g0tcha> or is it optional?
<legend2440> !pure gnome
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  know how i can check?
<wlodi> dannyup: I don't know to be honest:)
<jcc1> you may have to give up the trackball and use the left button :-)
<niko_> ciao
<dannyup> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<niko_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<aliquerer> how do you open a iso-file in nautilus withous burning it?
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  NEVAR *holds onto trackwheel for dear life*
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  however a new mouse would be good :D
<farg> do i need dnsmasq if i have a small home network of 3 computers and a router that already does dhcp?
<farg> or are hosts files enough
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  it did come from the windows millenium edition era...
<Jamed> aliquerer: right click > open with archive manager or somethin like that
<DarkMasterHalo> Aliquerer, sudo mount <iso file> /mnt -o loop
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: i'm noticing lots of other fonts activated in my repos, like, Un series Korean, Indian language fonts, and a coupole others, should i get rid of those do you think?
<alex_> xdcc
<Jovial-Halgar> well i booted from cd into linux then it repaired the journaled file system, that fixed that fx-driver error, now it says it has inodes > 128.  So, will a new ubuntu ext4 read an ext3 filesystem?
<mister_roboto> farg: why not just give the 3 computers static addresses and use the host file?
<jcc1> Sabre-night: the problem for me is that X setup has changed pretty radically in the last two distros, so I don't have an answer right off-hand, but I'll look around now
<lstarnes> Jovial-Halgar: ubuntu versions that support ext4 also support ext3
<dath> where can i find the cron log?
<farg> mister_roboto how do you give them static ip addresses?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ no that is fine
<acicula> dath: syslog?
<Jovial-Halgar> ok so now I will have to have linux to read the hard drive.
<nikmen> Hi UBUNTU Brothers..
<DarkMasterHalo> HI
<nikmen> Im in DIRE Help
<hyperstream> nikmen, im female..
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ that way you have webpages that appear like something when they are in a foreign language
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  Let me know if you find something, otherwise im just gonna buy a new mouse... this one is bloody old anyway
<DarkMasterHalo> Ahaha
<hyperstream> :P
<mister_roboto> farg: when you're configuring the network interface, don't choose dhcp but give them a static address 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x
<dinosaurvskitten> Before my last reboot, I removed gdm from all runlevels. Yet, when I booted back up, I was still greeted with the usual ubuntu GUI [and annoying sound]. Why?
<nikmen> Im a Completely new amateur user
<lstarnes> farg: find out what address ranges are used by the router then find the netmask, gateway/router addressm and local broadcast address
<dannyup> how do i make gdm and gnome as default in the console
<nikmen> im trying to use my ipod
<kristian_> i've copied a directory from a data cd to my desktop, i don't have permission to edit the files that are contained within the dir. what can i write in terminal to give all permission to the user im currently logged in as?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ you need to look the the QT settings in the appearance dialogs i believe
<lstarnes> farg: if you have those, you should be able to use static IPs
<sn[a]ke> Can i change the name of my computer o n Ubuntu?
<nikmen> i cant get it to work with any of the programs
<dinosaurvskitten> and more importantly, how can I permanently get rid of it?
<lstarnes> !hostname | sn[a]ke
<ubottu> sn[a]ke: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: yep, sorry i'm a bit of a noob really, only had ubuntu 9 months
<Xpistos> hello evryone
<Xpistos> i am having problems deleting nonempty folders on my server in nautilus using sshfs. I can delete the files then the folder but not all together in nautilus. suggs?
<mister_roboto> farg: lstarnes is right though... gotta match the network that your router is routing :)
<jcc1> Sabre-night: I would try the Ubuntu forums, search first and if no luck, ask and wait for an answewr. Someone there in the past may have seen this issue and there will be info on it there
<paulmer> sigh. I'm running mdns on my network and have a network server running cups sharing a printer
<dannyup> how do i make gdm and gnome as default in the console
<sn[a]ke> is ubottu a bot?
<paulmer> why isn't ubuntu auto connecting to it
<nikmen> IPOD HELp....NEWBBIE HERE
<paulmer> and coinfiguring
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jamed> !bot | sn[a]ke
<ubottu> sn[a]ke: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rCX> How can I get the nice value of a running process from the terminal?
<lstarnes> nikmen: please be patient
<defrysk> dannyup, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<paulmer> I went to prefs > printing and went to network printers
<dinosaurvskitten> sn[a]ke, we're all bots - ubottu is the only human here
<paulmer> entered the servers ip
<sn[a]ke> lawl
<nikmen> iv tryied the documentation page but it wont work
<paulmer> and it didn't find anything
<jamiewan_> rCX: top
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  thanks
<nikmen> I thinks its becuase im using the new IPOD 5th Generation
<paulmer> nikmen, learn English.
<paulmer> Failboat
<lstarnes> rCX: you can check it with top or htop
<jcc1> sorry, best I can do, at least you know what the prob is now.
<nikmen> im typing fast. give me a break
<dath> im looking forward to my quad core laptop :) then finally linux's performance comes to my home with its 1000000 processes for every little shit
<jcc1> Good Luck
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ they are in system -> preferences -> qtr configuration
<dinosaurvskitten> sn[a]ke, in fact, ubuntu itself is an elaborate prank, just to see who is silly enough to put up with it for so long
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ not qtr qt4 sorry
<jcc1> dinosaurvskitten:  :-)
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: ok i'll have a look
<rCX> Is there a way to return the nice value? e.g. pidof returns the pid of a process...
<Sabre-night> New question, for anyone who has experience using Virtualbox,  I need to add a USB port to my windows XP virtual machine, but Virtualbox won't let me, yet while im on the window for Windows XP (running it) it has an option for usb devices.
<grkblood13> how do you read system email?>
<lstarnes> grkblood13: mail
<mister_roboto> rCX: one of the "ps" options will give to you.   do a "man ps" and read up
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: that whole QT4 is scrambled the same way
<grkblood13> lstarnes, where does it go?
<lstarnes> grkblood13: or use mutt
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ i was afriad of that
<lstarnes> grkblood13: terminal.
<farg> lstarnes my router seems to already assign static IPs. they havent changed in months
<grkblood13> no, where is the mail located
<paulmer> I thought ubuntu is supposed to be for nubs, why do I have to setup cups manually
<jcc1> or pine
<Xpistos> Sabre-night: what is your host
<paulmer> like I would on my gentoo or freebsd machine
<paulmer> Fail.
<rCX> mister_roboto: thx. will do!
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ you need to nuke your qt4  / kde settings and start over ... but i don't know where they are lets ask the room
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  Ubuntu 9.10
<Xpistos> Sabre-night:  Are you using
<grkblood13> lstarnes, where is the mail located
<jcc1> paulmer: just MS, you have to set up the printer driver for your printer, here you set up cups for your printer
<lstarnes> grkblood13: in the terminal
<Xpistos> Sabre-night:  ose or puel version of vbox'
<r0k3tm3n> has anyone configured 'logcheck' before? i am having trouble getiing it to read the *.config file
<matt_> hi how do i set up ubuntu-cloud ?
<lstarnes> grkblood13: access it with the command "mail"
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  OSE
<jcc1> just like MS (in a way)
<jcc1> sorta
<usertwo> how can i check the firmware version on a huawei e220 usb modem using ubuntu only (no access to a windows machine)
<grkblood13> in the terminal is not an answer
<grkblood13> it has to be stored somewhere on the system
<Xpistos> Sabre-night: Ose version doesn't have usb support
<jamiewan_> entire room- can somebody tell me how to reset the QT4 settings in Jaunty
<lstarnes> grkblood13: also, check /var/mail, ~/mbox, ~/Maildir, ~/Mail
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ what do you have in .qt ?
<lstarnes> grkblood13: does that work?
<grkblood13> yea
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  i see, and the puel version does?
<lstarnes> grkblood13: there are also different formats used
<grkblood13> thanks
<lstarnes> grkblood13: mbox and /var/mail are flatfile mailboxes
<matt`````> hi how do i set up ubuntu-cloud ? on ubuntu 9.10
<Xpistos> Sabre-night: yes
<azrael_> can anyone help me with install flash
<lstarnes> grkblood13: Maildir uses the special maildir format
<grkblood13> i have nothing located in /var/mail
<ardchoille> !info opera
<Xpistos> Sabre-night: silly, but yes
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in karmic
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ more specifically ~/.qt
<grkblood13> does it leave there after its sent?
<azrael_> can anyone help me with install flash
<lstarnes> grkblood13: tools that can be used to acces them include mail, mutt, and cone
<BluesKaj> networking script in init.d isn't accepting the satrt command
<lstarnes> grkblood13: no, it gets sent to there
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  you might be able to help with this question then, i can't seem to get sound from the virtual machine either, nor the host OS when i have the VM running,
<BluesKaj> err start
<azrael_> can anyone help me with installing flash or a flash like app
<hyperstream> azrael_, fresh install of ubuntu ?
<hyperstream> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<azrael_> freash 8.04
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  eh, nevermind i'll double check that after i install puel
<lstarnes> rCX: there is also ps -eo pid,nice,command
<phiqtion> anyone experienced with dd-wrt and routers?
<jcc1> grkblood13: what is in /var/mail is mail to you, not from you
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: all thats there is qt_plugins_3.3rc
<lstarnes> rCX: check also man ps
<Xpistos> Sabre-night:  good call
<r0k3tm3n> phiqtion: what is your question>
<Xpistos> Sabre-night: maybe a moot point then
<hyperstream> azrael_, sorry i use 9.10, i opened firefox went to youtube.com and the browser installed it for me(after hitting install and so forth)
<phiqtion> r0k3tm3n: can i PM?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ headscratch... since i don't know lets ask the room
<r0k3tm3n> phiqtion: sure
<edbian> hyperstream, When azrael_ tries to install "flashplugin-nonfree" it says that it fails on the download.  I pointed him to the .deb on the flash website and it says it can't satisfy libpango1.0-0 even though he has it installed.
<azrael_> do you know if i can upgrade to 9.10
<hyperstream> hmm
<lstarnes> azrael_: not directly
<kristian_> i've copied a directory from a data cd to my desktop, i don't have permission to edit the directory or the files within it. what can i write in terminal to give "all" permission to the dir and it's content with the user im currently logged in as?
<grkblood13> the reason im asking is b/c i have a mail server that redirects mail to my gmail account, but i have a problem with a cronjob that randomly seg faults and its always sending email to my gmail account telling me it faulted
<azrael_> yea it all kinds of kicking me in the nuts
<grkblood13> im using ssmpt
<lstarnes> azrael_: you need to go to 8.10, then 9.04, then 9.10
<esotericbyte> Where are the QT settings stored ... the ones set by system -> preferences -> qt4 configuration ???
<edbian> hyperstream, The dependency thing is bizzare
<azrael_> ok
<hyperstream> azrael_, try: sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-dev
<azrael_> so where do you go to do that
<lstarnes> azrael_: the update manager
<hyperstream> azrael_, then install the .deb that edbian directed you to
<jcc1> kristian_: try man chown for your answer
<edbian> hyperstream, Are you aware of a reason that the download would fail??
<azrael_> cool its doing sumthing
<lstarnes> azrael_: also, check the settings in system > administration > software sources for distribution upgrade settings
<r0k3tm3n> kristian_: its 'chmod ' with some option, which i dont recall
<jcc1> kristian_: I mean "man chmod"
<edoceo> I've got Karmic on a Toshiba laptop with ATI Radeon 200M - how to get the external VGA port to work?
<rCX> lstarnes: Thx.
<hyperstream> edbian, nope, but with dependacy issues i generally install the 'blah'-dev and it seems to function
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  i can't seem to find it in the software manager or sym. package manager, what is it called exactly, if you know off hand
<edoceo> When it system boots there is output on that port, then once XFCE starts the output to that port is turned off
<lstarnes> rCX: you can also change nice settings via renice
<jcc1>  it is chmod -R (for recursive change)
<azrael_> ok that didn't change anything same error
<Sabre-night> Xpistos,  vboxgtk?
<hyperstream> edoceo, plug it in and go to System->Pref->Display
<grkblood13> hwo do i get ssmpt to stop sending me system email
<dan123> it's dannyup again
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hyperstream> split lol
<edoceo> hyperstream: done that - still only shows one screen :(
<dan123> now i have it stuck with edubuntu
<edbian> azrael_, Try installing the -dev do you understand?  It's a good idea hyperstream! :)
<hyperstream> edoceo, doesnt detect it at all?
<azrael_> ok so ran that command and its still not wokring
<deviad> See you, I gotta go
<edoceo> hyperstream: correct
<dan123> how do i make it normal gnome insted of edubuntu
<azrael_> no
<deviad> Goodbye. Have a good one!
<edoceo> But it does work before XFCE starts - that is when I'm selecting the user that port works, but shortly after login it goes off
<hyperstream> azrael_, what do you mean that command didnt work, pastebin.com the error please
<jamiewan_> can someone tell me if qt_plugins_3.3rc is all thats needed in my QT4 settins, i have scrambled fonts in a few apps and they are unusable. Jaunty
<phiqtion> anyone experienced with dd-wrt and routers?
<rCX> lstarnes: Is there a simple niceof command, like the pidof command that only returns the pid
<hyperstream> edoceo, that is very strange, im not sure, using karmic ?
<lstarnes> rCX: no
<edbian> azrael_, sudo apt-get install  libpango1.0-dev
<kristian_> jcc1 & r0k3tm3n : thanks!
<kpuljek> i cannot access my ntfs partitions from ubuntu. it says that they are unknown or unused. i tried scanning both drives with windows disk scanner and everything went okay, i have no viruses or malware. what can i do?
<edoceo> hyperstream: yep
<rCX> lstarnes: ok thx again
<azrael_> error dependency is not satisfiable: libpango1.0-0
<azrael_> that the error i keep getting
<edbian> azrael_, from gdebi still?
<edoceo> hyperstream: is there supposed to be an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 in karmic - I don't see one
<azrael_> yea
<azrael_> it kick my ass bro
<mister_roboto> rCX: ps -ef "%n" <pid>
<edbian> azrael_, ha ha
<hyperstream> edoceo, i believe it doesnt use a xorg.conf anymore
<mister_roboto> rCX: did you look at the man page?
<edbian> azrael_, See our personal convo
<jcc1> edoceo: not anymore
<keres> DO NOT TRY THIS but does rm -rf / return an error, or does it actually work? DO NOT TRY THIS
<mister_roboto> rCX: oops, i mean ps -eo
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<hyperstream> edoceo, it figures it all out on the fly, im not sure how to go about generating one either
<edoceo> Hmm, but if I create one - and force some settings - maybe I would be good?
<usertwo> there must be some way ubuntu can read the firmware of a device?
<r0k3tm3n> kpuljek: try reformatting the partition with qparted or partition magic
<jcc1> keres: how would anyone know if they don't try it :-) DON"T TRY IT
<jamiewan_> can someone help with this please    http://imagebin.ca/view/3clv4t.html
<mister_roboto> rCX: sigh... one more time.  ps -o "%n" -p <pid>
<DarkMasterHalo> Hey i tried rm -rf / it didn't crash but there is a lot of files there ! (Jokes inside)
<kpuljek> r0k3tm3n: i kinda have 400gb of data on it... i can access it from windows just fine
<keres> jcc1, would anyone know if it supposed to return an error?
<edbian> keres, never tried it.  You know what it attempts to do?
<keres> edbian, yes i do
<keres> edbian, i know what it does, so lets say you were logged in as root and you tried that
<cloacker> hello
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<keres> edbian, would linux refuse to do it to protect itself?
<phiqtion> anyone experienced with dd-wrt and routers?
<kflip2indy> anyone know a good program i could run a video capture card on?
<r0k3tm3n> kpuljek: hmm, in my experiences, linux trips up over NTFS... are u trying to share a partition?
<jcc1> jamiewan_: you have a font problem
<usertwo> no one with hardcore technical skills online?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ look at this   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/334916
<kpuljek> r0k3tm3n: yes, it's my multimedia drive, i have only music, videos and such on it. but i cannot access my windows partition either
<keres> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_%28Unix%29
<jamiewan_> jcc1: yes several apps all fonts scrambled
<keres> it seems you can't if --preserve-root is on
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ someone deleted  .kde i recommend just moving it to kdeold
<edbian> keres, Linux would do what you told it to.  I suspect it might crash as you started to delete things that are critical to the system running like the code for the kernel itself
<keres> does this come on as default in linux?
<mister_roboto> rCX: to just show them all, do something like ps -eo "%n %p"     you can use the option string after -o to show any field you want
<jcc1> jamiewan_: just kidding... have you tried to look at installed fonts from Synaptic and see if some obvious ones are not installed?
<dath> does the following script work?
<dath> bzip2 --keep --force --quiet --best $FILE
<dath> cp $FILE.bz2 /home/test/$FILE.bz2
<keres> edbian,
<keres> <keres> it seems you can't if --preserve-root is on
<r0k3tm3n> kpuljek: does it show up as a device?
<lstarnes> keres: why would rm not come with linux?
<rCX> mister_roboto: That worked :)
<edbian> keres, I'm sure it still reeks havoc
<mister_roboto> rCX: learning to read the man pages will pay off dearly in the long run
<kpuljek> r0k3tm3n: in gparted it appears as ntfs, with correct used\free space output
<cloacker> ping
<mister_roboto> pong
<lstarnes> cloacker: no route to host
<andyland> Anyone here who's had a successfull minidlna setup on ubuntu 9.10?
<cloacker> mister_roboto: ACK
<jamiewan_> jcc1: will do that now
<jcc1> edbian: actually I think you would have to execute "rm /*" wouldn't you?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ try                     #mv .kde kdeold            in your home dir
<kflip2indy> anyone know a good program for a video capture card?
<usertwo> i dont want to have to find a wondows machine just to check a device firmware
<kojiro> oh i seem to be in thwe wrong irc chat room, anyone can direct me to the windows vista irc plz? :P
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<lenswipe> YOU JUST CANT EAT A SINGLE MINGLE!!!!!!!
<r0k3tm3n> kpuljek: does it show up in ubuntu under /dev or /media?
<Dr_Willis> kojiro:  that would be #debian
<kpuljek> r0k3tm3n: media no, i'll check dev now
<edbian> jcc1, IDK who cares, lets not do it
<rCX> mister_roboto: Yeah I have a lot of reading to do. Thanks again
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ then go to the qt4 prefs and see if it is fixed
<jcc1> usertwo: state the question again
<cloacker> does anyoone have a emu10k1 sblive 5.1 soundcard and noise disturbtion with Ubuntu 9.10?
<kojiro> thne Dr_Willis :)
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ good luck
<kpuljek> r0k3tm3n: it's a single hard disk, so i guess it does, i do have sda in /dev
<anom01y> !xorg-edgers
<usertwo> jcc1: how can i check the firmware version of a huawei e220 usb modem using ubuntu?
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<mister_roboto> rCX: and the man pages aren't very friendly when you first see them, but you'll learn to read them easily after looking at them for a while :)    np
<cloacker> i mean noice disturbance
<jcc1> edbian: OK
<matt`````> hi how do i set up ubuntu-cloud ? on ubuntu 9.10
<gheddy_zarc> Is 9.10 a little unstable Ive been having crashes which seem to have stopped after reverting to 9.04, on an old dell 2.4 ghz intel pc, 1 gig of ram
<r0k3tm3n> kpuljek: does it show the different parititions?
<r0k3tm3n> kpuljek: g2g
<kpuljek> r0k3tm3n: yes
<edbian> jcc1, ha ha
<cloacker> Does anyone have noise distrubance with a SB Live! on Ubuntu 9.10?
<kpuljek> i cannot access my ntfs partitions from ubuntu. it says that they are unknown or unused. i tried scanning both drives with windows disk scanner and everything went okay, i have no viruses or malware. what can i do?
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: all my installed fonts here http://imagebin.ca/view/LTxeYoOG.html
<jcc1> usertwo: if it is usb, you can monitor /var/log/syslog, I believe, when you plug it in and the system may tell you on install, or try "lsusb"
<dan123> cloacker, i do, u just have to have it at or below 69% volume
<dan123> cloacker, it overpowers the speakers over 69, you see?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/334657
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<cloacker> dan123: no, i mean real stutter, not just the usual thing above 70% volume
<jamiewan_> yep
<meway> If i loaded ubuntu without an eathernet cord in how do i get it to recognize ether net?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ it is not that you are missing fonts i believe you are effected by this bug
<mateusz> Witam
<jcc1> usertwo: "sudo lsusb -v"
<kojiro> can anyone give me a direct link to the windows vista channel please?
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ i think some people in the discusion of the bug have found a solution
<meway> *installed
<cloacker> dan123: could you install Nexuiz on your machine via packet manager and test your soundcard?
<dan123> cloacker,  i hate the creative sound carzs
<dan123> cloacker, i actually have nexuiz
<mateusz> Jestem polakiem. Nie rozumiem was.
<matt`````> hi how do i set up ubuntu-cloud ? on ubuntu 9.10
<cloacker> dan123: does the sound work ok in nexuiz?
<dan123> it does cind of distort
<cloacker> dan123: and do you use the analog output?
<dan123> isnt that normal on nexuiz tho, that idle rumble
<jamiewan_> esotericbyte: thx for your help gotta go but now i've got something to work with, cheers again
<esotericbyte> jamiewan_ cool. caio
<mclur3> anyone here been trying out Ubuntu One?
<meway> I installed a new copy of ubuntu 9.10 without my internet cord in and now its not reading my internet on that computer? Is there a command to enable it?
<Guest96768> if anybody wants to chat with me about anything, try me @ Gtalk: maciuswol@gmail.com
<cloacker> dan123: no, sound should be clear in nexuiz, no stutter
<usertwo> tried that...no firmware version output but lots of other info
<rob__> < meway> sudo ifup eth0 or eth1
<dan123> cloaker well then i have the same problem
<lenswipe> lkkfjnkglnkjgjgdjjkjkngfjnfgdjknfknjfgfefjnfjdvfvfdjkndfjkndf cv dfkv fgdh gjr gbhfg ogfhfev di h bvfid
<lenswipe> sorry
<lenswipe> spider on my keyboard
<cloacker> dan123: sound worked ok for me on ubuntu 9.05
<Maletor> In Ubuntu 9.10 when I'm scaling a window I don't want to see an orange transparent symbol of what the new size will look like, I just want the window to scale there automatically, a la Mac OS X. What can I do to fix this, do I need CompizConfig because I have it.
<cloacker> dan123: i mean 9.04
<meway> nvm I did not securely connect it to the modem
<dan123> cloacker, i actually use 9.04, so i prob cant help u
<cloacker> dan123: do you have planeshift installed too? I have the same problem with this game.
<usertwo> hmmm...there *must* be some way...have checked online...no help so far
<dan123> no
<jcc1> usertwo: Sorry, wish I could help
<matt`````> hi how do i set up ubuntu-cloud ? on ubuntu 9.10
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<usertwo> if i wanted to 'flash' the firmware of a device, any device, using linux (ubuntu) how would i do that? any ideas anyone? that may give me the version
#ubuntu 2010-01-03
<jcc1> usertwo: none here, other than email tech support of mfg
<nickapalooza`> usertwo: usually there is some proprietary software involved with any type of flashing.
<dan123> i need an answer in 1 minute
<dan123> i gotta go fast
<jcc1> usertwo: generally the mfg has to support it or some else has to have hacked it
<dan123> i installed the edubuntu interface on my ubuntu and now i can't change it back
<faileas> usertwo: depends on the device. Lots of people use tftp tho
<teratoma> how can i make a usb key that will boot a Macbook Pro ?
<Maletor> In Ubuntu 9.10 when I'm scaling a window I don't want to see an orange transparent symbol of what the new size will look like, I just want the window to scale there automatically, a la Mac OS X. What can I do to fix this, do I need CompizConfig because I have it.
<jcc1> dan123: can't you use synaptic to uninstall it?
<dan123> how, i cant find it
<usertwo> jcc1: thanks...thats what i was just thinking. may have to take it back to the mobile broadband provider and get them to update it for me. cant belive though that 'manipulating' firmware cant be done in linux
<edbian> Maletor, yeah, it's in compizconfig: go look at the resize plugin :)
<faileas> dan123:  sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' should work drom command line
<jcc1> dan123: or can't you check on the edubuntu forums?
<erkan^> I miss Ubuntu very much :(
<jcc1> dan123: try putting edubuntu in the search window and "completely" uninstalling all the edubuntu apps
<jcc1> serach window of synaptic
<hyperstream> Karmic Kola: First, log out of your normal account, which we’ll term myrealusername. Login as root. Create a new, temporary user, using the –encrypt-home flag to adduser.  Use the same password as your current user account., <--- how do i login as root ? i thought this was disabled?
<usertwo> faileas: can i use tftp on a usb modem?
<Maletor> thanks edbian, it works it's about 99.9% smooth
<jcc1> usertwo: only if the modem supports it
<PatrickD`> how do I get bluetooth working? I just can't get it going at all in karmic
<jcc1> usertwo: generally that's for routers and such, the hardware has to run a tftp server
<PatrickD`> I can see my bluetooth device with lsusb, but hci* can't find it
<faileas> teratoma: i think either way of doing a bootable usb key should work with a macbook. it isn't that different hardwarewise
<donvito-> what is netbook remix?
<jcc1> usertwo: it probably can be done, but that is some serious hacking, not quick
<edbian> Maletor, good! :)
<faileas> donvito-: its a version for netbooks. it has a simpler interface designed for small screens
<usertwo> jcc1: thanks anyway for your help.
<donvito-> something else more?
<donvito-> or less?
<jcc1> usertwo: Good Luck
<yeht> hey, does anyone know a command line spectral analyser that exports images?
<PatrickD`> yeht, heh? you can do that in a cli? I thought that required hardware :)
<bastid_raZor> !root | hyperstream .. you should follow a guide on the forums
<ubottu> hyperstream .. you should follow a guide on the forums: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yeht> PatrickD`, dont all computers require hardware?
<musictoto> nice matrix quote :)
<PatrickD`> I mean, spectral analyser as more hardware :)
<yeht> nah
<yeht> its just software that graphs the spectral of audio files
<yeht> audacity can do it
<usertwo> jcc1: no worries. its midnight now in the uk, too late to call my friend. she is a unix goddess; if it can be done she will know how (at least in unix!)...bye
<bluebaron> anyone know how i would go about getting a usb video card working?
<hyperstream> bastid_raZor,  so basicly- the answer is correct :)
<pulse9> hey someone know java?
<pulse9> i have problems with sockets
<bastid_raZor> hyperstream: use sudo for root permissions.
<hyperstream> bastid_raZor,  any guides on a setting up an encrypted home directory ? on an already installed machine
<hyperstream> bastid_raZor, thats a given standard in ubuntu, yes
<hyperstream> !encryption
<bluebaron> anyone know of a linux usb video to high def?
<Out_Cold> never knew theey made usb gfx cards
<erkan^> where can i in opensuse come?
<Out_Cold> erkan^, try #opensuse
<rob__> i got a usb capture card from ebay
<musictoto> erkan^: #opensuse
<erkan^> yes i have found
<erkan^> thank you
<bluebaron> Out_Cold, yeah i have one but it doesn't work with linux.  says it detects a video card but crashes my system
<bastid_raZor> hyperstream: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, check the compatibility pages
<teratoma> faileas: it doesnt work
<azrael_> yo hyperstream got links to upgrades?
<Out_Cold> or go ask the manufacturer for support
<faileas> teratoma: is it set to boot from USB?
<bluebaron> Out_Cold, the manufacturer says no usb
<teratoma> has anyone here actually booted a macbook pro with a USB key ?  no theories pleasee
<hyperstream> azrael_, no sorry, use your synaptic software manager
<bluebaron> Out_Cold, bah ... no linux
<teratoma> faileas: have you ever turned a mac on in your life ?
<azrael_> kay
<azrael_> wat should use for seach
<faileas> teratoma: no?
<bastid_raZor> hyperstream: also google encrypt home ubuntu  ,several forums posts/guides on howto
<azrael_> upgrade or just version name?
<teratoma> ok then
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, probably won't have much luck then...
<Dr_Willis> I got an imacDV right here next to me. :)
<faileas> teratoma: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, cry and cry till either you give up or they build a linux driver :p
<burzki> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bluebaron> Out_Cold, shiza .. i have a sheevaplug on the way ... i need video output
<teratoma> faileas: reading, thanks
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, what's wrong with the built ins?
<jcc1> faileas: Good Answer :-)
<bluebaron> Out_Cold, built ins?
<faileas> jcc1: i don't use macs. i expect apple to ;p
<Out_Cold> is there no built in cards?
<bluebaron> Out_Cold, not for the sheeva plug
<jcc1> :-) google is your friend, too, I see
<teratoma> faileas: ive tried all that.  that probably works with MacOSX installed on an external hard drive.  it really doesn't work on a usb key and ubuntu.  I really can't find any evidence on the internet of anyone booting a mac with an ubuntu usb stick without using a boot cdrom
<burzki> !chainload
<faileas> teratoma: that WOULD be odd, but if macs have some specific oddity with that, i don't think i have any clue to where to start
<jcc1> teratoma: have you set up the key as a bootable drive? I know that's a dumb question, but best to start at the beginning. If so, and it won't boot, I would try mac forums
<hyperstream> bastid_raZor, cheers
<bastid_raZor> hyperstream: good luck
<wildcherry> does the ubuntu team plan on using the extra room on the cd from removing Gimp for anything new?
<jcc1> teratoma: I sold my mac a couple of years ago and none of it is fresh in my mind.
<armence> Hey, I how can I add a folder to the "Places" menu ?
<azrael_> so ubuntu hates me lol
<PatrickD`> armence, that is easy, bookmark it :)
<duesenklipper> Hi everybody - I'm installing a Ubuntu Server 9.10 and am trying to bring up a md-device (two discs in RAID1) that was created by a previous debian installation
<PatrickD`> now try to remove the defaults :)
<azrael_> 1 day i hope to be the one answering questions rather then asking them
<teratoma> jcc1: i have.  i am a big linux nerd.  i have installed and booted many non mac machines with debian and ubuntu in my life.  i can't get it to work with a macbook pro.  everyone tells me to read install usb stick install howtos, thats not the issue
<duesenklipper> the installer created a seemingly valid mdadm.conf, and /proc/mdstat seems fine
<guitar-maniac> Hello! i uninstalled wine, and deleted the .wine folder in my homefolder, but it still shows on my applications and all the windows softwares that i installed.
<armence> PatrickD`, Thanks
<CokeNCode> hey guys, I just bought a netbook (no cdrom drive), and I just realised, I don't know how to install an OS, without a cdrom drive
<faileas> teratoma: hmm, could be that intel macs would only boot off GUID partitions, but that makes no sense
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  the menu items are defined in another sub directory in the users home dir.
<nullkuhl> how to close X , ( exit gnome ) ??
<tos_> how do i setup ubuntu Cloud!?!?
<duesenklipper> i can't mount /dev/md0 however, nor can I fsck it... fsck says "device or resource busy", but it's not mounted nor used anywhere else
<alokito> guitar-maniac, u can manually delete them from Applications menu
<azrael_> mount it
<faileas> CokeNCode: unetbootin + usb key
<Out_Cold> guitar-maniac, you need to uninstall it properly using apt-get purge wine or synaptics
<alokito> guitar-maniac, right click>> edit menu
<CokeNCode> I'm trying to do an installation of XP, in ubuntu (virtual box)
<jcc1> teratoma: sorry, as I said, I no longer have one, otherwise I'd be happy to chip in some TS time.
<CokeNCode> thanks faileas
<alkisg> guitar-maniac: ~/.local/share/applications
<Dr_Willis> guitar-maniac:  ~/.config/menus
<Dr_Willis> :)
<teratoma> faileas: i tried unetbootin too.
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  Hmm.. wonder how those 2 differ....
<faileas> CokeNCode: if you want a UNR install - grab the img and the USB write tool
<nullkuhl> can any one tell me how to close X , ( exit gnome ) ??
<guitar-maniac> I removed wine using the add/remove. ok i'll look at there alkisg & Dr_Willis
<azrael_> i love WINE
<duesenklipper> I think I'm missing something obvious about the md-raid
<ubwe> hello!
<evon> anyone know any good linux games that can be played over a lan?
<azrael_> oh not that kind huh
<CokeNCode> faileas, i'm installing XP. will unetbootin work for that ?
<faileas> teratoma: eh. if it won't boot off a real install, a unetbootin one won't help
<faileas> CokeNCode: no
<nullkuhl> can any one tell me how to close X , ( exit gnome ) ??
<Out_Cold> evon, battleship!!
<evon> azreal_: i love read wine
<CokeNCode> faileas, fudge. What should I use instead then ?
<facundobatista> Hi all
<evon> out_cold: any others?
<e-i-k-e> is there a way to let ubuntu auto-mount NFS drives when it is linked to the local network? but not when i am on the road with my notebook.
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: the actual menu items (=desktop files) are in ~/.local/share/applications...
<lunix> I am trying to divide a disk in to different partitions.. one of them will be for paging for vista and therefore should be NTFS i think.  But my partition program in ubuntu9.10 dont allow me to create the partition.. Anyone has a idea why?
<bastid_raZor> nullkuhl:  from a terminal sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<CokeNCode> cntrl + alt + backspace nullkuhl
<faileas> CokeNCode: to start with, this is the wrong channel ;)
<ubwe> help please! my webcam (logitech quickcam web), work on windows and mac, but i can't make it work in ubuntu
<nullkuhl> bastid_raZor: doesnt work
<Out_Cold> evon, check the repos.. there are literally dozens and dozens
<CokeNCode> faileas, but i'm installing it on ubuntu in virtual box
<bluebaron> anyone know of a linux usb video to high def?
<nullkuhl> CokeNCode: that restarts it
<azrael_> sad face
<azrael_> you have me
<guitar-maniac> got it, thanks!
<CokeNCode> nullkuhl, whoops
<bastid_raZor> nullkuhl: notice.. 'stop'
<jcc1> nullkuhl: Are you looking for terminal only?
<facundobatista> I'm trying to print to a shared printer, but can not find it... I have the printer in my desktop (can print ok from there), and it's shared by CUPS, but can not find it from the laptop... help?
<farg> if i'm paying for a shared hosting service, i won't be able to change the hostname on the server right?
<Pulse9> hola
<faileas> CokeNCode: *shrug* i'm not gonna support xp questions here
<nullkuhl> jcc1: yes
<evon> out_cold: do i just type in lan? there are a lot of games but i don't know which ones are lan games
<nullkuhl> bastid_raZor: yes i tried it , it doesnt work
<arley> sk
<ubwe> my webcam (logitech quickcam web), work on windows and mac, but i can't make it work in ubuntu
<anon_> general Q, has anyone compiled kismet recently?
<CokeNCode> faileas, but, to be fair, I don't think it's an "xp" question. If i go into an XP channel and ask how to install XP on ubuntu in virtual box, they'll say that's an ubuntu question
<CokeNCode> and to be fair
<Dr_Willis> lunix:  for gparted to work with ntfs - you have to install teh 'ntfsprogs' (or ntfs-progs) package befor starting gparted
<CokeNCode> they're right
<bastid_raZor> nullkuhl: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<Out_Cold> evon, most will say... try an advanced search for lan or multiplayer or network
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubwe> anyone knows how to make work my webcam in ubuntu?
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<jcc1> nullkuhl: you can use the <ctrl><alt>F 2 3 4 5 or 6 keys to get a terminal and just leave x running
<faileas> CokeNCode: ask in ##windows. I'd point out virtualbox does not support usb boot as well
<CokeNCode> because, virtual box is software for ubuntu, and xp is running in that software ... i think that makes it an ubuntu support question
<musictoto> !webcam / ubwe
<arley> is there anyone i can use a builtin webcam in my laptop with linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tos_> faileas, here is an Ubuntu question,  how to i install the Enterprise Cloud suite, that was on the install CD, if i didnt select it at the time of install?
<Out_Cold> anon_, how recent?? like 2 months ago
<bastid_raZor> CokeNCode: that would make it a #vbox question for best support
<musictoto> !webcam | ubwe
<ubottu> ubwe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anon_> out_cold: yes like the most recent version
<lunix> Thanks a lot Dr_Willis :) Ill try that
<jcc1> nullkuhl: or kill it from that term if you want it down completely
<anom01y> hi, how do I activate grub boot options when I reboot ?
<ubwe> musictoto i will take a look, thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> Installing xp in virtualbox -> install vbox.. mount the iso in vbox configs.. boot vbox machine..
<faileas> tos_: use your package manager - synaptic i believe.
<anom01y> I have to enter a command
<musictoto> ubwe: you're welcome
<anon_> out_cold: i'm struggling to get the newest version on to my computer
<nullkuhl> jcc1,bastid_raZor: ok sorry it worked,(/etc/init.d/gdm stop) but now i tried using my user and pass to login console , and it fails
<evon> out_cold: how do i do an advanced search in synaptic package manager?
<faileas> CokeNCode: i'd note, i'd happily answer the question on ##windows
<Out_Cold> evon, the search button not the input bar
<jcc1> nullkuhl: odd, it should work just fine. It does on mine
<Out_Cold> anon_, by building or repos?
<faileas> tos_: i can't seem to find that on apt for some reason tho
<alkisg> CokeNCode: just mount the .iso to virtualbox... where's your problem?
<Out_Cold> anon_, you have all your dev files installed?
<anon_> out_cold: to the best of my knowledge
<Out_Cold> what are your errors?
<nullkuhl> jcc1: ok how to stop x from loading
<guitar-maniac> the wine files went to a folder called other at my applications, i tried to right click => edit menus and delete the others but nothing happened..
<nullkuhl> nullkuhl: like disable it from startup
<Out_Cold> anon_, what are your errors?
<burzki> wildcherry, thats more lucid appropriate #ubuntu+1  .. but no, there is no xtra space, that is the problem
<faileas> tos_: also, if its specific to that cd, you'd need to add the cd as a source with aptcd
<alkisg> guitar-maniac: you can just delete it manually, with nautilus. You might need to logoff to see the effects.
<pting> is there a better way of obtaining a timestamp of a file besides awking ls output?
<anon_> out_cold: i'm still trying to figure out what step is next, i havn't even gotten to compiling yet
<guitar-maniac> alkisg: i relogged myself in but nothing, i checked the properties of hose files and it says the path lead to .wine folder the one i just manually deleted
<lunixx> Dr_Willis  Thanks a lot. Installing ntfsprogs did the trick :D
<alkisg> guitar-maniac: did you delete the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications?
<Out_Cold> anon_, well i will re-configure with you... do you have build-essentials installed?
<CokeNCode> thanks guys, #vbox was the way to go
<guitar-maniac> alkisg: oh, i just deleted the .wine, i'll check that one out
<jcc1> nullkuhl: that is a good question! Up until today (I just upgraded a couple of days ago) I figured /etc/inittab file, but ubuntu must have a new way starting with 9.10
<bastid_raZor> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alkisg> pting: date -r file?
<miasma> hi, what's the recommended way of configuring upstart in ubuntu. i want to disable some daemons I don't need
<guitar-maniac> alkisg: thanks, now they're all gone.
<alkisg> yw
<Out_Cold> anon_??
<miasma> do all sysv init configuration tools work, too?
<thotheolh> Hi... does anyone know how to make desktop links for apps ?
<Fezzler> After upgrade to 9.10, my hard drive set up seems to be acting funny.  Anyone knowledgable about HD.  Scan, swap file, etc.
<MenZa> thotheolh: Drag it from your applications menu to your desktop.
<Fezzler> thotheolh>> System/Preference/Main Menu
<thotheolh> It's a java Jar file
<thotheolh> I made an app
<Out_Cold> thotheolh, you just link to the command that it uses
<MenZa> thotheolh: Right-Click your desktop → Create Launcher
<thotheolh> I tried to create a launcher with the command but it doesn't work
<MenZa> What command, specifically?
<azrael_> hey really dumb question
<azrael_> wats the irc channel for /b/
<Out_Cold> expect a really dumb answer
 * cookie sleep
<thotheolh> the command is java -jar xxxxxxx.jar
<thotheolh> it's to launch the required jar file
<gdaa_> is this channel getting hit like ##linux did?
<Out_Cold> gdaa_, it's a net split... happens often
<MenZa> So the command you want is java -jar /path/to/jarfile.jar, thotheolh
<MenZa> azrael_: Please, none of this here.
<thotheolh> yes
<Fezzler> Specifically, after upgrade, upon boot I was getting hardrive failure messages that have now gone away?
<MenZa> thotheolh: The absolute path.
<thotheolh> ok
<Fezzler> And, I used to have a swap file, now I don't?
<chriscreasy> I had installed kdedesktop and after i uninstalled it. It will not automatically boot up gnome, It just goes to command prompt and i have to type startx. I tryed even apt-get ubuntu-desktop to install anything that might of gotten deleted but still no. can anyone help?
<Fezzler> I'm worried the upgrade didn't take to my 2-drive system well enough
<Fezzler> But I'm not knowledgable enough to evaluate
<vfw> Fezzler: Well enough?
<faileas> chriscreasy: sounds like you need to reinstall kdm or grm
<faileas> *gdm
<dtownhero> anybody use synergy?
<pdg1> mounting my fs. sdb1. i'm editing fstab. the HDD is going to be used for multimedia over a SMB. do i need to include any options like -w or something?
<quickvfr> In the last week, X crashes randomly when running anything (updates, Firefox, etc.).  If allowed to sit, all background programs continue to run without issue (website, etc.).  It apparently logs out and then allows me to log back in.  This is a machine running Intel embedded video on Ubuntu 9.10 and has run perfectly for months.  Suggestions?
<chriscreasy> alright i'll try that
<chriscreasy> thanks
<faileas> Fezzler: how did you mount the swap file? from fstab, or swapon command?
<Fezzler> vfw>> tried swapon
<pdg1> or even -o rw
<faileas> Fezzler:swapon only works till you reboot
<Fezzler> faileas>> swapon
<remoteCTRL3> can anyone please help me get this stupid tor to run?
<Fezzler> faileas>> oh, let me check
<miasma> so no one knows how upstart affects the execution of /etc/init.d/ scripts?
<remoteCTRL3> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Out_Cold> remoteCTRL, explain more please
<pdg1> remoteCTRL3: tor as in onion router?
 * faileas is a little suprised someone else uses a swap file though - i have a usb install, and have a tiny swap to keep the os from complaining ;p
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL3, install the tor ppa
<cant> I dont understand. Using 9.10 and yahoo chess, I cant get in to a room.. I see the list but clicking on them they do nothing... Anyone else have this problem???
<nullkuhl> Does any one know , How to disable running gdm, X and all services that loads only to support those. ??
<thotheolh> somehow creating a launcher to open the jar file worked on LinuxMint (a split from ubuntu) ... but not this ubunut I am using
<Fezzler> faileas>> sudo swapon /dev/sda5  --->  "swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon failed: Device or resource busy  <--- after restart
<jcc1> miasma, I'm reading the docs now at the upstart ubuntu site. It's a lttle different than the old inittab method
<faileas> Fezzler: hm that's not the problem then
<faileas> i assume you used the howto?
<rvcesar> alguien que me ayude
<rvcesar> spanish?
<Out_Cold> cant, sounds like a java or flash issue... make sure you have installed sun-java6.bin and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<faileas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq this?
<rvcesar> quiero hablar con alguien que hable español
<anon_> out_cold: sorry about that i'm back had to eat diner
<bastid_raZor> !es | rvcesar
<ubottu> rvcesar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Out_Cold> sure anon_ when ever you are ready
<vfw> Fezzler: Should automatically have a swap partition in use.
<rvcesar> ok gracias
<miasma> jcc1: ok.. gotta read more then. i just want to disable e.g. at and cron since the system doesn't have much ram
<vfw> Fezzler: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l  and the mount command
<lunixx> The "Palimpsest Disk Utility" is really a great great program. Thanks ubuntu makers!
<pdg1> yeah. I'm having a hard time finding out what I need to do to get my HDD to mount at boot. I'm reading the man page for mount and fstab and it's not really making a lot of sense
<remoteCTRL3> Out_Cold: pdg1 darthanubis ok guys i installed tor button in firefox, whcih doesnt work as it apparently needs a proxy called polipo running, i installed that one, did the configs according to soem tor faq but all i get is a non working test button (still asking me for polipo, also if i tell it NOT to use polipo) and some 504 http errors stating connection refused
<kpuljek> i have huge mounting issues. first i lost the ability to mount my ntfs partitions from nautilus (they just don't appear) and now when i add them to fstab i cannot even boot. i have to comment the ntfs lines out from fstab to be able to boot into linux. what is happening?
<faileas> pdg1: eh, generally you shouldn't need to mess around with fstab manually
<cant> Out_Cold  sun is installed
<vfw> Fezzler: And if you need to check the health of one of your HDs, use hdsentenial.  You can get it here: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350579/
<bastid_raZor> !fstab | pdg1  a good howto here
<ubottu> pdg1  a good howto here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Out_Cold> cant, not too sure then
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL3, I did not say anything about a Firefox tor button.
<ubwe> i need to install an application that need python-xml, but it doesn't appears on synaptic, what can I do?
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: i beg your pardon?
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL3, I did not say anything about a Firefox tor button.
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL3, install the tor ppa
<GuySoft> hey all, is anyone here using torrentflux? i want to change its file-create premissions
<darthanubis> GuySoft, i AM
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: well first off all repeating the same thing doesnt make it any clearer, second i was talking about tor button, third what is a ppa?
<samed> salve a tutti ...
<Fezzler> fstab  http://paste.ubuntu.com/350582/
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler: that shows you are using swap already..
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, can't helpyou
<pdg1> bastid_raZor: haha, I was reading that 2. I just don't know if I need to include options like -w so that other computers can access it without a password thru SMB
<anon_> out_cold: what were you last saying, something about components?
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: can help only midreaders huh?
<remoteCTRL3> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<vfw> Fezzler: Seems that you have your swap partition at /dev/sda5
<Out_Cold> anon_, go into a terrminal and cd to the kismet folder
<nullkuhl> Does any one know , How to disable running gdm, X and all services that loads only to support those. ??
<kpuljek> anyone experienced with mounting who could try to explain what's happening to my system?
<Fezzler> vfw>> Am I good or do I have a problem?
<Alan502> Hi ;) can someone help me to share a folder on kubuntu? i cannot do it as i did on gnome
<bastid_raZor> pdg1: if a partition is not mounted with write permissions - no one can write to it.. even you
<musictoto> Alan502: better ask at #kubuntu
<Fezzler> vfw>> I set my computer up with the OS on a 20gig hd and /home mounted to a 200gig hd
<vfw> Fezzler: You're good
<Fezzler> vfw>> Then why does swapon fail?
<Dr_thermal1990> k9 assisant keeps crashing
<vfw> Fezzler: free  #Will return info about memory and  swap.
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler: if swap is already in use and mounted you can mount it again
<Out_Cold> anon_, "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev libcap-dev libpcap0.8-dev libnl-dev"
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler: can not mount it again
<seandiddy> I cant say enough good things about mythtv but...
<kpuljek> what could cause the sudden loss of ability to mount from nautilus?
<ubwe> i need to install an application that need python-xml, but it doesn't appears on synaptic, what can I do?
<seandiddy>  i have been without video and music on my remote front end for over a year
<Fezzler> while I only have 684 of memory - is a 501 mb swap about right size?
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler: if you want swap to be used more frequently look at swappiness on:
<bastid_raZor> !swap | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<seandiddy> cant figure out smb shares to my backend
<cant> seandiddy  what are you talking about
<ubwe> anyone???
<seandiddy> at one time i'd actually copy the video's and music to both /var/lib/mythtv/music directories
<vfw> Fezzler: If you issue swapon without specifying a type 82 partition, it will more than likely fail, and if your system is already using the one and only available type 82 partition for swap, well, there will be nothing to do in the first place.
<faileas> Fezzler: rule of thumb is swap needs to be at least as much as your ram unless you hybernate
<quickvfr> It also appears that the screen saver/power monitor off after 10 minutes is also failing...
<faileas> in which case its 2x
<vfw> Fezzler: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Dr_thermal1990> What is the best mp3 converter
<Fezzler> vfw>> I did
<Out_Cold> Dr_thermal1990, lame is the standard mp3 encoder... just find an app that uses it
<babilen> Dr_thermal1990: lame
<vfw> Fezzler: free | pastebinit
<Dr_thermal1990> Thanks
<Alan502> Can someone help me share a folder on samba from the command line?
<anon_> out_cold: ok i was able to download/or already have all but the last one
<seandiddy> anyone know a trick to point to my servers music directory eg. smb://CYBERANUS-MYTHBOX/music
<vfw> Alan502: Sure...
<seandiddy> using mythbuntu
<anon_> out_cold: libnl-dev?
<chriscreasy> faileas, i removed and reinstalled gdm, still doesnt work. still goes straight to command prompt
<pdg1> bastid_raZor: right on, i guess that answers the question... thanks :D
<Out_Cold> anon_, you can't find it??
<Alan502> vfw, thanks :) i'm reading the man pages but i found nothing clear :\
<faileas> chriscreasy: tried apt-get purge to remove it?
<Fezzler> vfw>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350579/
<anon_> out_cold: libnl-dev is correct right?
<Out_Cold> yes
<Fezzler> vfw>> see bottom
<chriscreasy> i apt-get autoremove
<vfw> Alan502: man smb.conf
<chriscreasy> but i can try to purge
<Out_Cold> anon_, LibnL but lowercase
<anon_> out_cold: got them all now
<Alan502> vfw, thanks, reading
<Out_Cold> then cd to the folder... perhaps "cd ~/Downloads/kismet-something
<vfw> Fezzler: The error says:  "swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<epinky> !swat | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Fezzler> vfw>> yes
<vfw> Fezzler: And that is because that partition is already being used for swap.
<vfw> Fezzler: free | pastebinit
<Fezzler> vfw>> so should I double the size of my swap file to 10mib
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: btw no such thing as a tor ppa;)
<jcc1> nullkuhl: runlevel is changed in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<|sysop|> ubottu samba is a dance, where have you been?
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, thanks for telling me what i'm not using
<jcc1> nullkuhl: check DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL
<vfw> Fezzler: You have 514048k, and that is probably enough.
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: are you on karmic? if yes i suggest you do a apt-cache search tor and then tell me which one to pick
<vfw> Fezzler: How much memory do you have?
<vfw> Fezzler: free | pastebinit
<jcc1> miasma: check DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL
<jcc1> miasma: in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<Alan502> thanks, epinky
<Fezzler> vfw>> but with only 684 of physical RAM and huge unused 200gig HD, will bigger swap file help performance or stability
<Fezzler> vfw>> starting to do some audio editing and need optimal performance from this old box
<PatrickD`> Fezzler, only if you use memory hog programs
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, you have to search for ten add the PPA
<darthanubis> then
<Fezzler> PatrickD`>> Ardour with Jackd?
<PatrickD`> dunno
<darthanubis> or I'd have to copy it from my source.list and hand it to you
<swiftegz> hey can anyone tell me how to work limewire on this
<Xfact> anybody know about any spacial video editing software for linux (ubuntu)?
<darthanubis> I rather teach men to fish
<Out_Cold> ewe limewire
<swiftegz> you got a betta option
<Out_Cold> swiftegz, it's the same as on winblows
<anon_> out_cold: ive got in a compiling folder located at usr/local/src thats where im keeping the most recent kismet
<Out_Cold> use torrent
<Out_Cold> s
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/tor
<swiftegz> ighht thanx
<Xfact> you can also use vuze
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, I'm feeling charitable
<vfw> Alan502: Basically you just create a directory you want to share, designate it in the smb.conf file and that's pretty much it.  YOu can test with smbclient from another linux box if you like... smbclient //192.168.1.4/share-name
<Out_Cold> anon_, fair enough... go in there and ./configure and tell me if there are any errors
<Xfact> anybody know about any spacial video editing software for linux (ubuntu)????? y/n?
<Alan502> i have the directory already, assigning it to the smb.conf....
<Alan502> vfw,
<darthanubis> Xfact, of ocurse
<Xfact> then please allow me to know...
<Fezzler> vfw>> guess concensus is I'm good
<darthanubis> Xfact, search the repos
<epinky> !blender | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<pdg1> spacial video editing? like 3D?
<vfw> Alan502: ... at that point, you'll be prompted for a password.  If username and password match, you will be logged in and able to view files,  download or upload as you please (acording to the privileges you have set for that particular share).
<Guest65164> i activated the ATI drivers from hardware drivers in ubuntu 8.10....everything ok untill refresh rate...it`s not changing from 60 Hz
<darthanubis> Xfact, spactial or special?
<azrael_> can anyone help me with mounting images on ubuntu 8.04
<darthanubis> azrael_, right click them??
<sean_> i cant seem to get the usage of smb command line
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: i would very much like to search for it, see the clue is to apt-cache search returns like 10 billion results as it also finds dozens of ediTORs etc. and just apt-get install says package does not exist but is referred to by another... so i'd be very thankful if you could share the precise package name with me... since you are using it...
<vfw> Alan502: The name at the top of the stansa in brackets is the name of the share
<anon_> out_cold: no no errors come up
<Out_Cold> !iso > azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_, please see my private message
<Xfact> darthanubis: spacial, and with your answer I can just do "ha ha ha'!
<Out_Cold> anon_, then make dep
<ubwe> how do i save "make" output in a text file?
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, i just gave you the url to the PPA man
<Guest65164> how to correct the monitor refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Alan502> vfw, are you talking about [share]?
<sean_> eg smb://cyberanus/music should point to 192.168.1.46 /var/lib/mythtv/music
<corecode> hey
<darthanubis> Xfact, sorry I thought you misspelt special:)
<anon_> out_cold: not sure how to do that
<Alan502> vfw, does the directory NEED to be created with -p ?
<jcc1> miasma: more info on run levels http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843646
<Infer_R3d> Hi all quick question, or at least I hope so.  I have this script for modifying Cisco Access Lists I got it from a pod cast and I am not sure what pre reqs I need to make it run it is: #!/bin/sh
<Infer_R3d> co -l $1
<Infer_R3d> vi $1
<Infer_R3d> ci -u $1
<FloodBot2> Infer_R3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> ubwe, use a something like make > makelog.txt
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/tor
<Out_Cold> anon_, type make dep
<jcc1> nullkuhl: more info on run levels http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843646
<Xfact>  epinky: blender is totally different high level animation and model editing software....I am just asking for simple video editor...like to make a cool youtube video
<Xfact> it''s ok
<azrael_> i have been defeeted by isos
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: thanks man, lemm look into this for a minute:)
<Xfact> so anybody know any video editor soft for ubuntu?
<darthanubis> Xfact, avidemuex
<ubwe> Out_Cold: it doesn't saves the full output
<Guest65164> how to correct the monitor refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Out_Cold> azrael_, read the ubottu info i sent you
<corecode> my alternate install is stuck right at the end at "finalizing the installation" at step 26% "setting users and passwords..."
<Out_Cold> ubwe, how so?
<corecode> and idea what i can do?
<Hydrosis> Xfact: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=video+editing+ubuntu
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, install noth packages and your golden:)
<darthanubis> both
<ubwe> Out_Cold: i write: make all > ~/asd
<ubwe> Out_Cold: but the file hasn't the full output
<pdg1> Infer_R3dL you should use ubuntu.pastebin.com for that kind of question :P and then post the link in chan
<Maletor> lm-sensors is awful. It doesn't work with my AMD 64!
<Xfact> thanks for the sourecs and name.... :)
<Maletor> BOO!
<darthanubis> Xfact, yw
<Out_Cold> ubwe, not sure then.. would have assumed that to be the solution
<noob> I just downloaded firefox 3.5 for ubuntu and extracted it.  Now I have a directory on my desktop with all the firefox components but I don't know how to install it.  Can someone help me?
<bill> in 9.10, can i just add the sections needed in the xorg.conf or do i have to add all the required sections like device, screen, display
<Maletor> noob, just start double clicking stuff at random
<pdg1> Infer_R3dLL: i dpm
<Out_Cold> Maletor, that's not a solution at all
<darthanubis> noob, yeah, delete that garbage abd learn to use the package manager
<pdg1> Infer_R3dLL: i don't know the answer to the question tho :(
<vfw> Alan502: Yes, if it says share in the brackets, that is the name of it and you'd mount it //###.###.##.#/share
<Maletor> noob, use synaptic and not compile from source if you do compile from source make sure you use 'checkinstall'
<epinky> Infer_R3d: don't you like tclsh ? what IOS version are you using?
<Maletor> Can anyone advise on how to make my fans quiet down and my sensors work in general? LM-sensors doesn't work...
<Out_Cold> anon_, after that do "make"
<Guest65164> how to correct the monitor refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Xfact> hey virus chapter is over but anybody can tell me that hacking is possible in ubuntu via windows and linux machine...?
<azrael_> ok that didn't work
<darthanubis> Maletor, your fans are controlled by BIOS. And no one can help you further without information on your BIOS, MOBO and other such info. LM-senors don't work woth all known hardware to man
<Hydrosis> Xfact: all computers can be hacked.  ALLL computers.
<vfw> Xfact: What?
<porter1> ogra: would you happen to be available? I was wondering about the most recent release of rootstock...
<Maletor> darthanubis, i can pastie my 'lshw' if you want...
<azrael_> help me with mounting iso
<darthanubis> !pastebin | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * Dr_Willis dares someone to hack his Vic-20
<azrael_> and not command line
<Dr_Willis> :)
<anon_> out_cold: jumping back to /.configure is that terminal run?
<azrael_> that shit not working for me today
<vfw> Xfact: The topic of discussion here is Ubuntu
<darthanubis> !language | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * Xfact writing More details about 'hacking' question@pastebin
<pauljw> Dr_Willis, lol
<Out_Cold> anon_, yes all the commands are terminal run
<Dr_Willis> pauljw:  i got a timex sinclare 1000 also. :)
<azrael_> Sh1t?
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis: I want my old Tandy to hack haxed.  I'd probably sit back, open a beer and watch in amazement.
 * llua ?
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis a zx-81 could hack blue gene in wargames
<pdg1> Dr_willis wants his vic-20 stolen?
<Dr_Willis> pdg1:  i got 2 :)
<Xfact> vfw: i hope you didn't look my question well, my question was also on ubuntu
<azrael_> help me with mounting iso
<pdg1> BONUS
<Guest60498> anyone know of a program (kind of like notepad++ for windows) that does nice programming things like highlights closing and opening brackets, puts text inside of parentheses in different colors, etc?
<pauljw> cool Dr_Willis
<azrael_> and not command line
<lunix> en a beer and watch in amazement.
<lunix> 02:10 < OerHeks> Dr_Willis a zx-81 could hack blue gene in wargames
<Dr_Willis> Guest60498:  check out geany, avail for windows and linux.
<darthanubis> Guest60498, Gedit
<vfw> Xfact: I did not understand what you were asking.   Could you  re-phrase it?
<corecode> help?
<Dr_Willis> Guest60498:  theres also good old 'gvim/vim' again - avail for windows and linux
<Guest60498> I have gedit it does none of those things
<Out_Cold> azrael_, you need to realize that the command line is the easiest and quickest way to do anything you want
<Maletor> darthanubis: found at pastie.org/764486
<matelko> Hi Ubuntu people!
<darthanubis> !ask | corecode
<ubottu> corecode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hydrosis> Guest60498: gedit, the basic text editor in Ubuntu, detects the formatting of many file tyopes and colors them accordingly, AFTER you save with the proper extension.
<corecode> darthanubis: u dud
<Infer_R3d> Epinky: Thanks for the advice I will take a look at tclsh
<corecode> darthanubis: i did*
 * Xfact is adding more details about his questions...:)
<mezimezim> hi there: the nm-applet (network applet) has disappeared from my desktop -- without any obvious cause
<corecode> my alternate install is stuck right at the end at "finalizing the installation" at step 26% "setting users and passwords..."
<llua> /rb
<Infer_R3d> And sorry for the messy post I will use the web site next time
<pdg1> corecode: it's stuck?
<porter1> Guest60498: It also does tab completion :)
<corecode> pdg1: yes, doesn't move along
<corecode> pdg1: can switch virtual consoles tho
<epinky> Guest60498: gedit should suffice but you can try emacs
<pdg1> oic... it's a VM
<Guest60498> o that it does, on windows I use codeblocks++ and it's really nice it highlights the ending and opening parentheses and brackets, ilke when you select one, it will highlight the other
<mezimezim> and IT IS in the list of programs that start at boot up -- I have to do Alt F2 and type nm-applet at every boot up  -- anyone has a clue how to fix this??
<anon_> out_cold: did all the dev. files such as libpcap have to be installed to the kismet dir.?
<matelko> Is boot manager allways stored inside MBR or it can be on other partitions? Thank you.
<pdg1> well mostly I'd say check the disk
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  for an iso file here - i right click -> open with 'archive mounter' and it mounts it.
<Out_Cold> anon_, no
<darthanubis> Maletor, lm-sensors only gives me coretemps. I lost fan temp readings once 9.10 came out. It has to do with lm-sensors not keeping up withthe kernel change, and mobo specs not keeping up with the newer kernel. you are more than likely seeing the same thing
<mataernj_> yaragul www.blogeek.com.ve
<DVA5912> what command can i use in termianl to download a file
<DVA5912> get isnt woring
<iceroot> DVA5912: wget
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: hell, why does this work like charms if you install it manually and precisely not with this phunny thor button of firefox?
<DVA5912> thats it
<corecode> pdg1: last message is "The group `admin' already already exists as a system group. Exiting."
<vfw> DVA5912: wget
<anon_> out_cold: ok the only error i had was with libpcap
 * llua i bet
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912:   clarify whats not working with it.
<anon_> which im getting now
<iceroot> !doesntwork | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Out_Cold> make sure you install libpcap-dev
<Maletor> darthanubis: yes it is awful, my computer sounds like a 747 ready for take off
<Guest65164> how to correct the monitor refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, That is why I did not suggest you install that crappy hack of a tor button
<anon_> out_cold: oh forgot, thanks
<Maletor> darthanubis: my fans are 100% and my cpu temp is ??? (w/o going into BIOS)
<darthanubis> Maletor, tell your BIOS to control your fan
<vfw> DVA5912: Download a file from where?  Using what protocol?...
<DVA5912> vfw, wget http://swiftmailer.org/downloads/get/Swift-4.0.5.tar.gz
<Ziber> I'm trying to make a bash script that I want to run as root, but I want to give a non-root shell account access to execute, but not read or write. There's something about a "uid bit set"?
<pdg1> corecode: that's a honey doodle of a melon scratcher... I would suggest the forum would be a good place to search/post unless someone else in here knows what the duece to do
<Maletor> darthanubis: it should be doing that already... also there has got to be some way i can read the temp of my 4 cores
<DVA5912> !bunzip
<vfw> DVA5912: From http, yes, wget should work for you.
<darthanubis> Maletor, Evn with working lm-sensors, lm-sensors never did control fan speeds, only gave readings
<Dr_Willis> DVA5912:  that ciommand worked here.
<DVA5912> i know :)
<Tiders> Anyw ay to get iTunes running on Ubuntu
<darthanubis> Maletor, lm-sensors does give me reading of my 4 cores
<DVA5912> just performed it. how do i extract bzip files
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: well i wasnt aware that that was a crappy hack since mozilla provide it on their homepage, kinda awkward i have to say, having to tamper with a plugin that much and finally enabling the whole crap via a completely different method anyways...
<darthanubis> Maletor, I used gkrellm to read my temps
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<DVA5912> Tiders, wine? or vm it
<Maletor> darthanubis: roger that - what's your CPU by the way AMD 64?
<alkisg1> Ziber: setuid doesn't work on scripts
<mister_roboto> Ziber: chmod u+s file
<Xfact> DVA5912 is a bot or very professional human?
<Tiders> DVA5912, Does it work well in Wine?
<darthanubis> Maletor, Intel Q9550
<Xfact> well it can't be bot...
<DVA5912> Tiders, i dont know, those are your options
<Ookami> hi guys ^^, in ubuntu .. my filesystem "root" is full .. i keep deleting files .. but nothing happens ,, it stays full .. "100%" .. what's going on ?
<Maletor> darthanubis, will i be able to use gkrellm
<tim> hi everyone, i was just wondering if anybody could help me install the latest iTunes under Ubuntu 9.10?
<DVA5912> Xfact, are you actualy infering that i may be a bot?
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: so how do i know now that i am actually "tor"ed?
<Dr_Willis> Ookami:  deleteing in the gui? empty your trash.. :)
<burzki> Tiders, i did not have any luck with it in wine, tended to just lock everything up .. on 8.04 anyway ..
<darthanubis> Maletor, don't see why not
<Out_Cold> anon_, once installed re-run ./configure
<Guest65164> how to correct the monitor refresh rate in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Maletor> darthanubis, thank you so much!
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, did you install vidallia?
<darthanubis> Maletor, pleasure
<Dr_Willis> !fixres | Guest65164
<ubottu> Guest65164: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: sure did
<iceroot> Guest65164: correct? are you using a tft? or a crt?
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, vidallia will tell you
<Guest65164> crt
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: ah view the network i guess:)
<burzki> tim, no itunes in ubuntu ..
<remoteCTRL3> in vidalia
<Guest65164> i just instlled ati drivers everything is ok
<Guest65164> but refresh rate is wrong
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, yup
<Xfact> no actually that '!DVA5912' statement on 'ubottu' made me think of your are abot or something....sorry NVM :)
<Guest65164> it says 85 but my monitor says 60
<jcc1> Ziber: a good place for this question is #bash
<anon_> out_cold: alright i think im on the right track now, thanks for your help
<Ookami> Dr_ Willis, i need some help
<DVA5912> Xfact, wow.... lol
<Dr_Willis> Ookami:  state the problem to the channel and see what happens.
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: thanks for your assistance dude i think i got it from here:)
<mezimezim> mezimezim
<Ookami> Dr_Willis, alright
<Out_Cold> anon_, let me know if you need more help..
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, :)
<IdahoEv> Can someone remind me how to pass an environment variable through sudo, so that the sudo command runs with that variable set?
<Out_Cold> anon_, and you need to run "make install" as sudo..
<Xfact> DVA5912: that means second is right... you are 'very professional human'...
<vfw> Guest65164: To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DVA5912> lol. well without the professional part, yes Xfact
<Tiders> If Ubuntu host can not use something that is plugged in (an ipod for example) would a VM be able to do it?
<alkisg1> IdahoEv: sudo LANG=en program
<anon_> out_cold: yeah im waiting for "make" to finish right now before i can run "make install"
<IdahoEv> alkisg1: muchas gracias
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  depends.. perhaps yes.
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Depends on what
<Out_Cold> anon_, sudo make install
<jcc1> IdahoEv: you can set your environment variable and then run sudo, it carries your environment (unless you are running sudo -i , I assume)
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  depends on the exact device of course.. and the vm
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: one more i got: how do i know if ff somehow bypasses this tor thing now or is basically EVERYTHING being passed through there? meaning like also irc?
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Do you know an app that shows what key I press ?
<Ookami> while using Disk usage Analyzer, i see "Used: 60GB , Available: 43GB", then i click "scan file system" .. and find the root file "/" usage to be "100%" .. which gives me a pop up to clean the trash and was the start of the problem at the first place .. what's going on ^^ ?? :D ??
<azrael_> ok any one know anything about mounting
<azrael_> command line is not working for me
<burzki> Tiders, ipod can hook into ubuntu w/ other apps, not itunes.  what is your real issue?
<iceroot> !doesntwork | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Maletor> darthanubis: gkrellm does not add sensors unfortuantely. so as long as lm-sensors can't keep up with the kernel then i can't get my cpu temp right?
<vfw> mitkok: gtypist
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, you have to set up each app yourself
<anon_> out_cold: well kismet is up and running
<darthanubis> Maletor, gkrellm does
<IdahoEv> jcc1:  that wasn't working for me - any env var i set at the command line wasn't available to the command being run as sudo.   However, alkisg1's suggestion did it.
<vfw> azrael_: What is not working?
<vfw> azrael_: man mount
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: just like ordinary proxy settings?
<darthanubis> Maletor, diid you run snesors-detect?
<jcc1> azrael_: did you use "sudo mount /dev..."
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, exactly
<Maletor> i have run sensors-detect in the past
<Tiders> burzki, So it will work with other apps and sync and stuff?
<azrael_> termail mount command is not mounting
<azrael_> idk if i can be more clear
<azrael_> yes
<Maletor> darthanubis, and it whines about the drivers (K10Temp) not being written yet...
<azrael_> and it did not mount
<darthanubis> Maletor, are you loading the modules sensors-detect gave you to load upon boot?
<Ookami> while using Disk usage Analyzer, i see "Used: 60GB , Available: 43GB", then i click "scan file system" .. and find the root file "/" usage to be "100%" .. which gives me a pop up to clean the trash and was the start of the problem at the first place .. what's going on ^^ ?? :D ??
<jcc1> azrael_: sure you can be more clear, what command exactly did you run?
<Out_Cold> cuz azrael_'s an idiot... his commands are wrong
<vfw> azrael_: You need two things; 1) A mountable device & 2) A mount point (which is simply an empty directory)
<darthanubis> Maletor, well maybe it gave you none. If that is the case, your screwed
<burzki> Tiders, regular ipods, yes, not iphone/itouch
<Maletor> darthanubis, right i am screwed :) it gave me none!
<jcc1> azrael_:  and sudo, only root can mount
<darthanubis> Maletor, sorry man
<Phill_> hi everyone
<vfw> azrael_: What command did you use?  And what error (if  any) did you receive in return?
<Tiders> burzki, itouch is what I need to work
<rahduke> Hi phill!
<azrael_> thank agian for you 2 cent out cold
<Maletor> darthanubis, there is stuff online dating a year old about getting functionality for this, but there is none! there is nothing i can do right?
<darthanubis> Maletor, what kind of chip you got?
<azrael_> error file not found
<Phill_> Have anyone here tried Adobe air on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mitkok> vfw: isn't gtypist for learning how to type
<Maletor> darthanubis, AMD 64 945 3.0GHZ
<azrael_> and i used sudo mount -o loop ~file
<darthanubis> Maletor, i'm goin gto fish google for you, see what I can find
<Ookami> I have lots of entries in GRUB ,, how to clean it up .. Ubuntu karmic ?? anyone ..
<vfw> azrael_: Ok what command did you use, (exactly)?
<darthanubis> Maletor, Phenom?
<Maletor> darthanubis, thank you, you are godly
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop ~ iso
<vfw> mitkok: Yes
<Out_Cold> it's a useless cause.... i typed out the command for azrael_ to use and he still can't figure out how to copy andd paste
<Maletor> phenom II
<rahduke> Ookami: you probably just have many kernel versions
<azrael_> out cold stfu
<burzki> Tiders, thats what i have too.  what are you after, music .. ??
<Ookami> rahduke, exactly .. can i clean that up ?
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: humm... well that would have been the advantage of thorbutton; not to have to do/undo this setting all the time, for tor for sure isnt fit for downloading purposes...
<rahduke> Ookami: i like to keep em just in case a new kernel version is messed up
<azrael_> you told me to do the same thing 6 time after i told you it didn't work
<jeffd> Phill_, I'm using Air and it works fine.
<Tiders> burzki, Just syncing
<rahduke> Ookami: i really don't know never looked
<mitkok> vfw: I'm looking for an app to show what key I typed, f.e using libnotify. I' thinking about making screencast
<Ookami> rahduke, alright thanks ^^
<Tiders> burzki, Putting music on it basically thats it
<Out_Cold> azrael_, well maybe you are typing the wrong things
<iceroot> azrael_: you are using mount wrong
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, that hack button would not have otrified xchat,pidgin etc. Just Firefox
<bastid_raZor> !iso | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jcc1> IdahoEv: I should have been clearer, you need to "export LANG=en" and that would probably do it, too
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, but test with vidallia
<anon_> out_cold: well kismet is opening which is a good sign but i dont think its running right
<burzki> Tiders, not simple..  i assume you're jailbroken?
<IdahoEv> jcc1: yeah, export wasn't working either, at least not on this box.
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: which war basically what i was lloking for as i am using otr for pidgin and co anyways...
<vfw> mitkok: Sorry, I do not know what you are trying to do.
<jcc1> azrael_:  you really should show us exactly what you typed so we can help
<Out_Cold> anon_, you need to edit the config file... it's ummm..... /usr/local/etc/kismet.conf
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop ~ iso
<Tiders> burzki, No its my aunts ipod she runs Xubuntu now Im supposed to get her iPod to sync she wont jailbreak it
<azrael_> doesn't work
<mitkok> vfw: something like http://stephendeken.net/software/keycastr/
<Out_Cold> azrael_, maybe you need to point to a file instead of just ~ iso
<burzki> Tiders, and whats your itouch firmware .. v1 or v2+
<burzki> Tiders, forget it.  first step is to jailbreak ..
<Tiders> burzki, Well she just bought it today
<christopheb> Hi, I installed fglrx-kernel-source package but have no fglrx modules
<Tiders> burzki, It HAS to be jailbroekn to work with Linux?
<unop> IdahoEv,  sudo -E command
<burzki> Tiders, yes
<Tiders> burzki, Why?
<jcc1> how about "sudo mount - o loop name.iso /mnt/<dir_name>
<burzki> Tiders, a Little homework for you .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Out_Cold> jcc1, it's in his Desktop so not quite
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop ~ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<geo> olá alguem por ca?
<Out_Cold> jcc1, and he can't spell desktop
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:   you are using ~ wrongly
<Ookami> i want to delete other users files in home directory ,, and i got "The folder ".compiz" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it." and lots of other similar errors .. what's that .. how to delete it ? (( the user it self is deleted ))
<jcc1> well approximation. I don't know where it is or where he wants to mount it or the name of the iso, etc
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  and you are missing 1/2 the command.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<azrael_> it the half i been given
<Out_Cold> jcc1, i tried..... but he's stubborn
<geo> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tiders> burzki, So even to do it in a virtual box Id need to jailbreak it?
<vfw> azrael_: You need to give the name of the iso image and you have to say where you want to mount it.
<alkisg> azrael_: WHY do you want to mount the iso? What do you want to do with it?
<burzki> Tiders, apples firmware has everyhting encrypted.  its a lot of work
<darthanubis> Maletor, have you turned on CoolnQuiet in the BIOS yet?
<Out_Cold> azrael_, i gave you this command  sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/filename.iso /media/disk
<Maletor> darthanubis, yes indeed
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  sudo mkdir /media/ISO      then 'sudo mount -o loop /path/to/the/whatever.iso /media/ISO '
<azrael_> upgrade
<azrael_> from 8.04 to 9.10
<darthanubis> Maletor, had to ask
<Maletor> :)
<Ziber> Is it possible to have a softlink of a file with different read/write permissions than the actual file itself?
<vfw> azrael_: Type the exact name of the iso image and specify a directory on which to mount it.
<burzki> Tiders, yup.  you might poke around the forums for something new if someone has worked it out yet, but ntmk
<vfw> azrael_: man mount
<darthanubis> Maletor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266407
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what added this 'mount with archiver tool' item to my gnome menus...
<jcc1> Out_Cold: you are right, that will work, as long as he gives the exact filename
<Tiders> burzki, Wow...
<darthanubis> Maletor, people with that chip are coming up empty with ml-sensors
<unop> Ookami,  find ~ ! -user "$USER" -exec echo rm -v {} +     # run this command first to get a list of files that will be deleted, if it's acceptable, remove the 'echo' and run the command again
<unop> Ziber, no
<azrael_> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Out_Cold> jcc1, yea i know it'll work... he complains that it doesn't work because "file not found" i told him he can't spell
<burzki> Tiders, the easies thing may be to dual boot her computer with a windows partition and run itunes from there .. i dont know
<jcc1> :-)
<azrael_> file name = ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<alkisg> Out_Cold: do you know why azrael_ wants to mount the file? I can't imagine why...
<Tiders> burzki, Can you even dual boot after Ubuntu is already installed
<burzki> Tiders, yup.  thats why i never bothered with it more on my own machine .. ;-|
<Maletor> darthanubis, yes so am I 'driver to be written'
<azrael_> upgrade
<Out_Cold> apparently to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  i was wondering that also.. You cant upgrade with the desktop cd.....
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: you can not upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.10. you need to go to 8.10 then to 9.04 then to 9.10
<Ookami> unop, "find ~ ! -user "$USER" -exec echo rm -v {} +     " ?
<unop> Ookami, right
<hyperstream> adduser: Could not find program named `ecryptfs-setup-private' in $PATH.
<hyperstream> hmm
<Out_Cold> azrael_, sudo mkdir /media/iso
<alkisg> azrael_: how? You can't upgrade with the desktop CD.
<burzki> Tiders, you can, you would need to go back in and fix grub
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  you cant upgrade via a desktop cd either..
<jcc1> azrael_: OK, now where is it located? you should type the entire location i.e. /home azael/Desktop/<filename>
<darthanubis> Maletor, they are slow
<Ziber> Is it possible to have a softlink of a file with different read/write permissions than the actual file itself?
<Ookami> unop, or "find ~ ! -user "$USER" -exec echo rm -v {} +     #"
<Out_Cold> azrael_, sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/filename.iso /media/disk
<epinky> azrael_: use the alternate CD
<hyperstream> what would be causing this ?
<unop> Ookami, same difference, the # doesn't matter
<burzki> what version ubuntu?
<Ookami> unop, no result ^^
<seandiddy> can't figure out filesharing for music and video on my mythbuntu backend
<Tiders> burzki, Me?
<burzki> Tiders, what version ubuntu?
<vfw> azrael_: mkidr ubuntu-iso/  ; mount -o loop ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-iso/
<Maletor> darthanubis, (refer private message) also, they said they would include it in 2.6.33
<Dr_Willis> It would be faster to just upgrade directrly - and not use teh alt-cd also. thers to many updates you would just have to download i imageine.
<seandiddy> recordings work
<Tiders> burzki, Xubuntu 9.04
<burzki> Tiders, or your aunt
<Out_Cold> anon_, how's it working for you?
<unop> Ookami, is there a way you can copy these errors you get and put them on a pastebin?
<geo> hi, i need some help
<burzki> !grub | Tiders 9.04 uses grub legacy (grub1)
<ubottu> Tiders 9.04 uses grub legacy (grub1): grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Out_Cold> vfw, assuming the iso is at ~/ which he claims it's in ~/Desktop
<vfw> azrael_: mkidr ubuntu-iso/  ; mount -o loop Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-iso/
<Ookami> unop, mostly it's like this "Error removing file: Permission denied"
<broomack> hello, somebody knows how to fix the amsn or pdigin, I can not connected with no even one of those
<unop> Ookami, but what's the name of the file tho?
<jcc1> azrael_: or use "man mount" and there are examples there
<vfw> azrael_: mkidr ~/ubuntu-iso/  ; mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ~/ubuntu-iso/
<geo> algume br aqui? ou pt?
<burzki> Tiders, you could try itunes on wine first, worth a shot.  it may run better than mine did.  maybe a place to start
<Ookami> i'm logged in from another use, .. and what to delete the "remaining" of another "deleted user"
<vfw> Out_Cold: How's that?
<unop> !br | geo
<ubottu> geo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<geo> ty
<Out_Cold> vfw, looks great ;)
<Tiders> burzki, WIne doesnt work in any programs such as crossover or Cedega?
<Ookami> unop, this was when i try to delete "Documents"
<Tiders> burzki, Itunes I mean
<Ookami> unop, 'm logged in from another use, .. and what to delete the "remaining" of another "deleted user"
<Out_Cold> except maybe the / on ~ubuntu-iso/
<Out_Cold> **~/**
<vfw> Out_Cold: Yep... need to cover all the bases...
<seandiddy> anyone know the command string for the mythbuntu frontend music settings to the backend server cyberanus and share /var/lib/mythtv/music as music
<burzki> Tiders, ?? not familiar
<Krabmeat1> Hey are the words "terminal" and "Shell" interchangable... do they meat the same thing?
<nullkuhl> -- am using karmic, how to edit my grub boot list ?
<anon_> out_cold: editing the .conf file right now, i thought there was more to edit so im double checking
<azrael_> grrr
<Sunboy2> Hello
<remoteCTRL3> darthanubis: ok i got it running with the phunny tor button also but maaaan is this slow :D
<Dr_Willis> Krabmeat1:  they often are - but its niot really correct.
<burzki> Tiders, i dont use any win apps
<seandiddy> i thought smb://cyberanus/music
<darthanubis> remoteCTRL, oh yeah, tor is not for speed
<iceroot> Krabmeat1: no
<jcc1> azrael_: Having probs :-)
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso /media/
<Sunboy2> I have a question about gstreamer/sound drivers
<broomack> using karming, how to make amsn or pidgin works?
<unop> Ookami, oh,  then.   find /home/other_user ! -user "other_user" -exec echo rm -rv {} +
<Krabmeat1> thank you dr.
<BoXis> hello
<Tiders> burzki, Crossover and Cedega are Linux
<Dr_Willis> Krabmeat1:  you can run many different 'termial emulator programs' such as xterm, rxvt, konsole gnome-terminal..
<nullkuhl> using karmic, how to edit my grub boot list ?
<azrael_> wat am i missing now?
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso /media/
<Dr_Willis> Krabmeat1:  and you can also have different 'shells' that you run IN teh terminal.
<vfw> azrael_: cd Desktop ; mkidr ubuntu-iso/  ; mount -o loop Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-iso/
<Ookami> unop, other_user = the name of the user ,, right
<BoXis> does anybody know how to login as root in ubuntu, kinda new to this stuff, help?
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: as many times as you've been told.. you seem more like a troll than an actual user in need of help
<unop> Ookami, right, make sure you get that right
<iceroot> azrael_: a correct mountpoint
<Out_Cold> azrael_, you are missing the directory t mount to.... sudo mkdir /media/disk
<burzki> Tiders, dont know em.  i mean i dont use any windows apps, so no need for wine, crossover, etc
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  you make the directory you want to mount it to.  ie: /media/isofile
<alkisg> azrael_: you can just right click on the .iso and extract it's contents. Again, UPGRADE DOESN'T WORK with the desktop cd.
<azrael_> i was trying to mount in root
<nullkuhl> using karmic, how to edit my grub boot list ?
<zamba> anyone familiar with vlc in ubuntu and can tell me how i can get venc=x264 working?
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  'mount in root' makes no sence.
<Sunboy2> I'm using Karmic and there seems to be a driver/codec fight between rhythmbox and other sound aps. When I get rhythmbox working, youtube is silent. When I get youtube working, rhythmbox forgets how to play mp3s
<iceroot> azrael_: please read the manpage again and what ubottu and all the others here are telling you
<mister_roboto> BoXis: ubuntu uses sudo instead of enabling root account
<burzki> !grub2 | nullkuhl
<jcc1> azrael_: that won't work, as I'm sure you found out :-)
<ubottu> nullkuhl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<azrael_> yea
<Out_Cold> i don't think he's a troll... just stubborn and rude
<vfw> azrael_: mount
<Krabmeat1> Hey guys, how safe is ubuntu? Many people have told me it doesn't need an anti-virus, but that just blows my mind.
<BoXis> mister_roboto:oohh, ah thanx.
<iceroot> !virus | Krabmeat1
<ubottu> Krabmeat1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<azrael_> yea and so are you out cold
<eurythmia> w000 ! finally ... iPod Touch support! :D
<Krabmeat1> iceroot what does that mean. Thank you ubottu
<Out_Cold> Krabmeat1, it doesn't really.. not many people make viruses for linux and the virus needs sudo rights to take over... meaning it needs your password
<iceroot> Krabmeat1: read the link
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: viruses are not nearly as likely as on MS because most viruses are designed to exploit the MS OS, but you never know, check out clam
<Out_Cold> Krabmeat1, it's more likely that you will get hacked than infected....
<vfw> azrael_: Just mount it in an empty directory in your home ?
<BoXis> goodnight all.
<Krabmeat1> ok reading the link guys.
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso /media/ " how would i type that
<Ookami> unop,  "other_user" is not the name of a known user
<seandiddy> the is a commercial antivirus software by lavasoft built for debian
<iceroot> azrael_: hm
<Dr_Willis> Krabmeat1:  the biggest danger to your system - is proberly the admin doing somnthing silly/stupid. :)
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: there are linux viruses, they are just far rarer than MS and Mac viruses
<Ookami> unop, which in my case is "test1"
<aoden> can y'all refer me to a chat for more remedial/newbie ubuntu questions (i.e. how to format an ext'l drive)?
<Krabmeat1> Dr_Willis: that is quite likely while i am at the helm
<azrael_> sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso /media/hm?
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  you diont want to mount to /media/   mount to /media/somthing
<seandiddy> ive used it and have been totally clean
<tobiasz> is there a mint channel in freenode?
<jcc1> rootkits are probably more common, and they are relatively rare too
<geo> hi, im new to linux, and i recenttly installed it on a box that i have, i did installed ndiswrapper 100% working for wireless, but my  i just save the wpa key on boot... i always have to do it manual... that sucks! does anione have an ideia?
<alkisg> azrael_: sudo mount -o loop /home/azrael/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso /mnt
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> tobiasz:  i think they got their own irc server
<iceroot> azrael_: create a dir in /media/ for e.g. called foo then moount it to /media/foo
<burzki> Dr_Willis, admin meaning Me lol
<Out_Cold> aoden, here is good.. but there are many how-to's... try gparted
<Dr_Willis> burzki:  you got it.
<unop> Ookami, I did say you'd have to substitute other_user with the name of the other user, didn't i?     find /home/test1 ! -user "test1" -exec echo rm -rv {} +
<ChogyDan> geo: are you using network manager?
<seandiddy> I have gotten viruses, and hijacked browser
<geo> yes ChogyDan
<aoden> opened gparted but found no method...
<seandiddy> reboot and gone
<Ookami> unop, ^^ i did
<iceroot> seandiddy: not on linux
<tropic> on linux?
<aoden> (thanks out_cold)
<vfw> azrael_: cd Desktop ; mkidr ubuntu-iso/  ; mount -o loop ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-iso/
<bastid_raZor> tobiasz: from that factoid, no not on freenode anymore
<ChogyDan> geo: and the wpa password doesnt get saved?  or you have to just enter a pass?
<anon_> out_cold: explain please, defining packet sources
<Out_Cold> jcc1, i've been rooted but was because i shut off my firewall
<seandiddy> I swear that I had a hijack, and simply rebooted
<Ookami> unop,find /home/test1 ! -user "test1" -exec echo rm -rv {} +
<tropic> rooted?
<burzki> tobiasz, maybe spotchat or something like that
<Out_Cold> anon_, one sec
<tropic> u run a server?
<Out_Cold> tropic, yes
<tobiasz> burzki thx
<unop> Ookami,  and did the command return anything?
<Ookami> unop, and the result = find: `test1' is not the name of a known user
<jcc1> vfw: good one :-) eventually it will dawn on him what he is supposed to do :-)
<tropic> u could rkhunter and chkrootkit but after a box gets rooted, u cant really trust it anymore
<geo> ChogyDan, doesnt get saved, and i have to type it every time i boot the box
<seandiddy> maybe bad memory glitch, I don't know for sure...im not a programmer
<tropic> rkhunter will detect all common rootkits and bindshells
<Ookami> unop, becuase the user is "deleted" i guess
<Out_Cold> tropic, exactly... lesson learned ;)
<Ziber> Whats the difference between an "S" and "s" when dealing with the setuid bit?
<tropic> thought i doubt bindshell works on a firewalled box
<ChogyDan> geo: are you using karmic and gnome?
<tropic> the attacker would need to backconnect
<geo> karmic
<unop> Ookami, that's possible, did you delete the user?
<Ookami> unop, yes
<bastid_raZor> Ziber: s is for filse and S is for folder.. if i remember correctly
<vfw> jcc1: Yea, he'll get it.  The light bulb will light up momentarily.
<geo> ChogyDan, Karmic.
<geo> and gnome
<unop> Ookami, well heh, what'd you expect? :)
<jcc1> tropic: true, but still nive to know how you got rooted in order to defend in the future, but ultimately it means a re-load
<jcc1> nive = nice
<tropic> getting rooted these days
<Krabmeat1> Ok. So, how do i protect the root account?
<seandiddy> but if the os is read only, and a breach in system occurs then "maybe a fresh boot without virus"?
<tropic> is usually someone pwns a webapp u hav
<tropic> than localroot exploit
<Ziber> bastid_raZor: they're both files tho...
<unop> Ookami, are you trying to import files from the "old user" to your new one??
<iceroot> Krabmeat1: not enabling it
<tropic> consequence of using old kernels
<alkisg> Ziber: the setuid bit doesn't work on scripts: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setuid_on_executables
<Out_Cold> tropic, i assume that's what happened.. they came in through ftp
<tropic> now anyone who knows how to use a compiler can own u
<Ookami> unop, looool ,, man this is my first time in ubuntu .. anyway let's say i create a user and i want to delete it ,, what do i do ?
<ChogyDan> geo: you may want to check your keyrings under Apps> Acces > Passwords
<bastid_raZor> Ziber: hold on.. i'll find it. i just read about it the other day.
<lunix> how to chose to swap to another disk in linux?  I have already created a linux82/swap partition on another disk
<Ziber> bastid_raZor: thanks.
<Krabmeat1> iceroot: i dont know what that means, i am sorry
<Ookami> unop, actually, no .. i just make it for "testing" and now i want to "clean up" ^^
<Out_Cold> anon_, i think you just set your interfaces to listin on and leave the rest
<jcc1> seandiddy: true, but a completely read-only system is useless for most things
<mister_roboto> Ziber: S means it's not executable, s is executable
<ChogyDan> lunix: I think you can just add it to your fstab
<unop> Ookami, you can use the "users and groups" thing . or the userdel command.
<mister_roboto> Ziber: http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/51385-difference-between-s-s-setuid-unix.html
<vfw> lunix: make an entry for it in fstab
<iceroot> Krabmeat1: that is good if not knowing how to enable root. dont worry about that
<seandiddy> thats why theres a password to unlock it
<vfw> lunix: but for now, swapon
<unop> Ookami, so you want to completely get rid of all the "old user's" files??
<azrael_> fuck it imma jsut burn it to disk
<Ookami> unop, i used the "user and groups" thing, and ended up having files in my "home" directory ^^
<iceroot> azrael_: or maybe print the manpage
<mister_roboto> Ziber: but i forgot that linux disables setuid on scripts so you'll probably have to write a little C wrapper or similar to run your script
<iceroot> azrael_: and read it!
<Ookami> unop, yeeep ^^
<Ziber> mister_roboto: thanks
<vfw> azrael_: Watch your language!
<Alan502> /home/alan/Documents/My\ Documents/Backups/laptopRENE/     <---- is this correct for the "path" parameter in the [share] of smb.conf?
<Sunboy2> Anyone know what the problem might be with rhythmbox drivers?
<azrael_> cus now my media file is telling me i dont have the room to make a file in there
<anon_> out_cold: ok ill try that, some people said that the newest -v of kismet automatically tuned broadcom to listening but i can do it manually
<fonzi> ubuntu rules!!!
<Krabmeat1> iceroot: is root obtained by the system password?
<seandiddy> like i said, I don't know, all I know my browser was hijacked...reboot fine
<Sunboy2> fonzi: Hear, hear!
<seandiddy> that never happend on a windows machine
<jcc1> azrael_: you're quitting !!!!
<Krabmeat1> like the admin account on windows?
<Out_Cold> anon_, you can try in the server?
<aoden> out_Cold: under "device" then "create part'n table" it offers to clear the whole disc...izzatit?
<iceroot> Krabmeat1: there is no system-password for default
<Out_Cold> jcc1, it's a lost cause
<fonzi> huh??
<jcc1> azrael_: but you just got started :-)
<iceroot> !root | Krabmeat1
<ubottu> Krabmeat1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<azrael_> not like i'm getting help other then you stupid azrael
<vfw> azrael_: It's not THAT difficult
<Out_Cold> aoden, this is in gparted?
<azrael_> i know
<azrael_> it just not working for me
<anon_> out_cold: ok ill try that next
<azrael_> key word
<azrael_> WORKING FOR ME
<unop> Ookami, well, if you're completely sure about this.  just delete the /home/old_user  directory
<tropic> lol
<vfw> azrael_: do you know how to highlight text and then hit middle mouse button?
<unop> Ookami,   rm -r /home/old_user
<azrael_> yes
<aoden> Out_Cold: yes, in GParted, under device, under create part'n table, "Warning, this will ERASE ALL....on disk"
<Ziber> mister_roboto: solved, thanks
<Ookami> unop, result = rm: descend into write-protected directory `/home/test'?
<Ookami> ??
<jcc1> azrael_: we really ca help you but you need to relax a moment and take a breath, you're getting frustrated.
<tropic> rm'd stuff is easily recovered
<Out_Cold> aoden, you should find a format option in a menu.. but yea that's close to the right track... MAKE SURE you select the right disk... it's /sdb or /sdc or something
<bastid_raZor> Ziber: http://pastebin.com/f5859c500   , this is what i read.
<unop> Ookami, errm, press CTRL+C there to cancel this command and run.   sudo rm -r /home/old_user
<azrael_> no duh
<tropic> witht he digiforensics stuff they hav now
<vfw> azrael_: cd /home/azrael/Desktop/
<Ookami> unop, lol, ok ^^
<azrael_> i getting told to do the same thing i've been doing and thentold i'm just stupid and doing it worng
<vfw> azrael_: mkdir ubuntu-iso
<azrael_> you would get frustrated too
<seandiddy> anyone familiar with smb fileshare strings i need mythtv frontend help
<andyland> Jolaren: Det gick inte riktigt som jag hade hoppats: http://img693.imageshack.us/i/butwhy.png/ Processerna verkar vara i Sleep Mode. Har även givit dem högsta prrioritet.
<Xpistos> is there any reason why I can delete files over sshfs in nautilus, but not un empty folders?
<Krabmeat1> iceroot: what does that bold "mode" thing mean?
<anon_> out_cold: idk if you know anything about broadcom devices, but i have the b43 drivers for it but when i try to set the mode to monitor it still says the device or resource is busy
<vfw> azrael_: mount -o loop ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-iso
<jcc1> azrael_: no no no, no one is calling you stupid, just smiling at your frustration... you can do it
<lunix> thanks ChogyDan and vfw :)   Ill check that out
<vfw> azrael_: ls ubuntu-iso/
<Alan502> I already configured samba, and added my folder in the smb.conf but when i try to connect in windows it says that it cannot connect to the computer, what can i be doing wrong?
<Ookami> unop, :D:D ,, amazing :D:D
<azrael_> jccl dont talk to me if you not gonna be helpful
<Out_Cold> anon_, you might need to try the b43xx driver... depends on what hardware you have
<unop> Ookami, :)
<azrael_> i'm sick of that
<Out_Cold> Alan502, did you open ports???
<vfw> azrael_: Don't talk to jcc1  if your not going to be helpful.
<anon_> out_cold: no i went through that chaos yesterday, the b43 drivers are correct sadly thats not the issue
<Alan502> Out_Cold, which ports should i open? how?
<azrael_> grrr
<epinky> azrael_: "pwd" to find out where you are
<Alan502> Out_Cold, this, and the windows computer, are both connected to the same router
<aoden> Out_Cold: yes, it does abbreviate the drive... "dev/sdb" and I want it clean, so nothing to lose, eh?
<vfw> grrr
<Out_Cold> Alan502, not sure which ports but firestarter is a firewall app or you can use cli
<Ookami> unop, one laaaaaaaast thing ^^
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: vfw just gave you step by step instructions.. if you failed to do it this time. you have trolled this channel well.
<anon_> is transmission the best FTP for ubuntu in others opinions?
<Out_Cold> aoden, correct.. but like i said.. there should be a format option.. perhaps in a menu
<gmcinnes> hi all.  can anyone tell me how to mount a drive pulled from a raid array on another machine without destroying it?
<Out_Cold> transmission isn't an fpt client
<azrael_> not trolling and like i first said terminal is not working for me
<bastid_raZor> anon_: ktorrent if you don't mind kde libs... torrent app that is
<Ookami> unop, i reallly realllllly realllllllllly want to change my (userID) .. tried so many things but couldn't pull it off correctly ,, do you know how ?
<mister_roboto> anon_:  there is no good ftp imo  :D
<tropic> i hate servs with no hostserv :(
<vfw> azrael_: The Tab key is your  friend.
<tropic> brb
<azrael_> but you guys like ignore wat say and assume i'm retarded
<anon_> sorry not ftp but torrent program
<unop> Ookami, one sec
<azrael_> vfw no duh if terminal was working
<Out_Cold> anon_, torrent is the lightest and easiest IMO
<bastid_raZor> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html   azrael_ try this guide, i read it just yesterday. some very helpful information there.
<Out_Cold> **transmission
<jcc1> no, not true, you need to tell us exactly not generally, so we can help you
<Ookami> unop, sure ^^
<vfw> azrael_: In other words, you are more than likely mistyping and if you use the Tab key to auto-complete file names / directory names, you will get it.
<azrael_> or you just assuming i'm doing it wrong when i'm not
<anon_> out_cold: yeah i mean its a nice break from switching from utorrent off a windows system but i just wasnt sure if there was something more commonly used
<azrael_> all i asked for was a a mounting app that it
<azrael_> inside i get called stupid and told all kindof info that i knew already and had tried
<bastid_raZor> anon_: ktorrent is similiar in features to utorrent.. i would guess it is better than utorrent.
<Out_Cold> anon_, the most commonly used software is the stuff that's usually installed by default.. (comes from community input)
<bastid_raZor> anon_: also deluge is another good torrent app.
<burzki> anon_, transmission is good and it works.  not fancy
<unop> Ookami,   sudo usermod -u uid username; sudo chown uid:uid -R /home/username
<Alan502> Out_Cold, i don't mind if it's cli or not, i want to share my folder!
<Sunboy2> Sorry to keep bugging, but can anyone help me with a problem with rhythmbox
<eurythmia> bastid_raZor, it sure is ... although, the kde3 version is way better than the kde4 version ... I switched over to transmission after kde4.
<Ookami> unop, hmm .. (sudo usermod -u uid username; sudo chown uid:uid -R /home/username) ,, where do i change ?
<anon_> out_cold: good point didn't think of that.
<vfw> azrael_: Ok have it your way.  We are wrong. We have never mounted an ISO  image and don't know what we are talking about.  We are very sorry to have  wasted your time.  Please forgive us for any inconvenience we may have caused you.
<ChogyDan> eurythmia: why do you like the old version of deluge?
<jcc1> Sunboy2: state your problem, then someone may be able to help
<azrael_> not saying that
<unop> Ookami, you need to change "uid" and "username" here
<Alan502> Does anyone know which ports should be oppened to share a samba folder?
<azrael_> but your ignore wat i'm saying when i say MY F*CKING TERMINAL ISN"T WORKING
<Out_Cold> Alan502, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Ookami> unop, which is old and which is new ?
<eurythmia> ChogyDan, I wasn't aware that transmission was forked from deluge.
<ChogyDan> nvm
<wlodi> Alan502: I think 137 and 138
<Ookami> unop, oh ,, i just type the "desired" ones here ?
<unop> Ookami, e.g. if you want the new UID of "test1" to be 1000.   sudo usermod -u 1000 test1; sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /home/test1
<Out_Cold> azrael_, go back to windows
<darkis> hi
<azrael_> yea if i could i would of
<epinky> azrael_: if you want something easier there are "FURIUS MOUNT ISO" and "ACETONEISO2"
<vfw> Out_Cold: That was cold.
<OerHeks> azrael_ ctrl+c copy paste does not work, pointer at cursor, right mouse> paste
<xtjacob> does anyone know how to get the battery monitor working in conky, or gnome do?
<azrael_> no duh
<Ookami> unop, let's repeat that one more time if you may please ^^ ,, i didn't get it ,, let's say i want to change my userid from "baka" to "ookami" ?
<vfw> azrael_: Please forgive Out_Cold he is out cold.  (Someone give Out_Cold another beer.)
<Ookami> sudo usermod -u uid username; sudo chown uid:uid -R /home/username ?
<darkis> anyone have a lockerz account here ?
<Out_Cold> vfw, i've been offering help before you came involved... i'm pretty easy going... but copy and paste seems to be beyond the comprehension of this new linux user
<azrael_> ok stfu out cold
<unop> Ookami, ohh, you mean username not userid then :)
<Ookami> nonoo
<wlodi> Alan502: the ports are 137-139 and 445
<Out_Cold> XD
<azrael_> wat part of terminal isn't working dont you get
<eurythmia> azrael_, don't take out your frustration on the room. go punch your cat or something.
<Ookami> unop, userID ,, the thing on the right upper corner
<tropic> back.
<Out_Cold> meooowww-twackk
<aoden> Out_Cold -- thanks for your help! (just learning new nomenclature) byes!
<Out_Cold> *thwacck
<unop> Ookami, upper right corner?? you mean the number?
<azrael_> i asked for help and i get made fun of cus my problems are not that ez to fix
<eurythmia> azrael_, "terminal isn't working" is very vague. What do you mean? What is your exact issue?
<tropic> ye
<tropic> what part of terminal
<tropic> any errors output?
<tropic> etc..
<azrael_> ok how about i put a command in and it does nothing
<FloodBot2> tropic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> i bet it's mounted hahaha
<eurythmia> ooh, better yet ... somebody give him the smart questions factoid.
<Ookami> unop, no man ,, hmm ,, the user id ,, in the applet ,, in the right side of the clock in the desktop ^^
<vfw> azrael_: mount
<bastid_raZor> Out_Cold: was just going to say that.. no output is good output
<unop> Ookami, that's the username then
<vfw> azrael_: mount | pastebinit
<epinky> azrael_: echo $?
<Ookami> unop, huh ?
<anon__> echo hahaha
<Out_Cold> bastid_raZor, it took me about 10 mins to figure that out......
<tropic> echo?
<Ookami> unop, the one that you "log in" with .. right ..
<unop> Ookami, so, you have an existing user called "baka", you want him to be called "ookami" now? tight
<unop> right?
<vfw> Out_Cold: I'm sure it is.
<Ookami> unop, yep ^^
<mister_roboto> epinky: i don't think that hint is gonna work without explanation :)
<tropic> the easiest way is to enable root and use the users and group think
<unop> Ookami, yea, that's the username - the userid is a number associated with a username
<tropic> thing*
<bastid_raZor> tropic: you never need to enable root.
<Ookami> unop, ooooooooooh ,,i just want to change the username then ^^
<azrael_> wat about echo
<epinky> mister_roboto:  he wants some feedback from cli, he'll get some :)
<Ookami> unop, sorry for the bothering about the whole thing ^^
<epinky> azrael_: it gives you zero?
<unop> Ookami,  sudo usermod -l ookami baka
<mister_roboto> epinky: only if it's the very next thing after the command though
<tropic> i kno
<tropic> and real name and user name will both work at login prompt
<unop> Ookami, it's fine, i just had to make sure
<Ookami> unop, tried that before ,, let me show you the result
<azrael_> nope
<Out_Cold> i like root especially for my server..... adding an extra sudo on all commands is very repetitive
<aperson> can anyone recommend a pdf reader that has bookmarking ability that is close to evince?
<azrael_> not 0 if fact not even close to 0
<tropic> use su instead of sudo su
<tropic> there
<tropic> save some time :P
<plustax> Anyone know where I can get games for my pcsx emulator that coms with ubuntu?
<Ookami> unop, result = sudo usermod -l ookami baka
<Ookami> oops
<mister_roboto> Out_Cold: if you really need a root shell to bop around as root for a while, you can sudo -i
<eurythmia> tropic, but sudo su actually gives you a root shell ... su gives you a shell with root privileges
<azrael_> http://pastebin.com/m2b94bc31
<eurythmia> ... there's a subtle difference ;)
<Out_Cold> mister_roboto, yea.. i don't set up a psword
<Ookami> unop, i mean ^^ ,, result = usermod: user justd is currently logged in
<unop> eurythmia, sudo su - makes su redundant there
<Ookami> justd = the current user ^^
<unop> eurythmia, sudo -i instead
<plustax> Anyone know where I can get games for my pcsx emulator that coms with ubuntu?
<eurythmia> unop, good to know ... I never bothered to look up -i
<Out_Cold> it's mounted lol
<tropic> wow
<tropic> i didnt notice the difference
<Out_Cold> azrael_, it's under /media
<epinky> azrael_: it's there, it's already mounted and 3 times "/home/azrael/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso on /media type iso9660"
<lunix> swapon /dev/sdd2.. got no errors :D    but how to test/see that its actually working
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  i get mine at rummage sale/used game stores..
<IdahoEv> how would I go about adding a directory to $PATH for user www-data?   (this user has no homedir, and ergo no .bashrc)
<azrael_> kk sry  then
<azrael_> thanks for help then
<aperson> plustax, you're going to have to find them yourself, that isn't something covered by this channel
<jcc1> :-)
<azrael_> i'm a rude ass and i'm srry i took my rage out on you guys
<vfw> eurythmia: sudo -i  or   sudo su -    (sudo -i  is fewer keystrokes)
<Ookami> unop, the result was "usermod: user justd is currently logged in" .. any other ideas ? ^^
<plustax> dr_willis oh so I just put in a playstation game and it will work?
<eurythmia> vfw, yep. I see that :)
<jcc1> azrael_: no you weren't rude, just frustrated and it showed, no problem
<Out_Cold> vfw, apparently sudo su can cause issues....
<Dr_Willis> plustax:  yep. or you can make iso files from the games and run them from iso
<unop> Ookami, errm, you'll probably need to log on as another user and run this command
<ZaNeIuM> anyone good with grub, i want to be able to use it to boot choise of 3 partitions on a usb flash drive
<Out_Cold> vfw, sudo su opens to apps where as sudo -i is 1
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: your lack of details was the only  real issue.
<plustax> gotcha
<vfw> Out_Cold: What?
<plustax> thank you Dr_Willis
<Ookami> unop, dude, i tried .. that's why i created another user at the first place ,, but it didn't work too
<unop> Ookami, well, make sure the user you are trying to rename is logged off first then
<Out_Cold> vfw, sudo su opens sudo and su where as sudo -i just opens a root shell
<ChogyDan> I've been having some issues with Flash, and I figured a solution.  Any ideas where I should post it?
<Ookami> unop, this is complicated ,, lol ,, i only have one user now ^^
<tropic> i hate flash on linux :/
<unop> Out_Cold, there isn't much difference
<Out_Cold> vfw, apparently it has been known to cause issues... **shrugs**
<mister_roboto> lunix: you should be able to see the swap using "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<tropic> they should enable the universe repo by default on karmic
<vfw> Out_Cold: sudo su -    also opens a root shell. (not sure what you are talking about).
<unop> Ookami,  make a new user, log off, log on as that user, rename your user, log off, log on as renamed user, etc :)
<Dr_Willis> tropic:  adobe hates it also.. :)
<Out_Cold> vfw, agreed but in 2 steps not 1
<eurythmia> mister_roboto, for sdX, the X is machine/install dependant
<mister_roboto> eurythmia: he already said sdd2  :)
<Sabre-night> I have a virtualbox question for anyone who is savy with it. I'm trying to play Starcraft on windows XP <guest> because i cannot play it on my Ubuntu 9.10 <host>  but I'm having a screen resolution issue which keeps the game window to a 640x480 sized window, with a black border which fits the rest of the screen, and i have tried using it in VBoxSDL and i continue to get poor results.
<eurythmia> mister_roboto, ahh, wasn't looking that far up, sorry.
<vfw> Out_Cold: Surffice to say;    sudo -i   is the prefered method. (But only because it is fewer keystrokes.)
<Ookami> unop, loool ,, alright ,,, i tried this before ,, didn't work ,,, but maybe cuz i used "log out" ,, is there a diffrent between "log off" and "log out" ? ? ?
<jcc1> to see the difference between sudo su - and sudo -i just try both and look at environment variables, i.e. run "export", there is a difference
<holycow> what library will tell me if i'm running jaunty or karmic?
<tropic> freenode should hav hostserv :/
<holycow> kernel is 2.6.8.28
<tropic> than i wouldnt need to connect here with bnc
<bastid_raZor> holycow: lsb_release -a
<holycow> danke
<Xfact>  Sabre-night:  it's a problem of Window XP i think, not of Ubuntu....
<lunix> thanks mister_roboto, good idea!  I kinda found a way my self but far from as good... (opened system monitor and saw that possible swapsize matches my sdd2 partition)  So it looks like it works :)
<tropic> hav any u gotten corrupted sector warnings from ubuntu after install?
<bastid_raZor> Sabre-night: possibloy try #vbox too, they may know a bit more
<Out_Cold> Xfact, i think it's a resolution issue with vbox not the guest
<holycow> how odd. i have karmic in my sources.list, i distupgraded but lsb_release says its still jaunty
<unop> Ookami, errm, same difference, sorry, i don't remember the right terms as I don't use Gnome
<gh0st> is there a way to host a video on my website without converting to to proprietary formats like .flv? id love to use xvid, but i need to reduce the bitrate. any ideas?
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  no it a common problem people have fixed before using the same methods i have, yet they have managed to get it full-screen as opposed to the 640 x 480 window.
<mister_roboto> lunix: it's good when stuff works!  :)
<azrael_> ok so i'm smoke a joint and wacth ubuntu 9.10 install
<unop> azrael_, are you trolling us?
<Sabre-night> bastid_raZor,  ok
<azrael_> nope
<Ookami> unop, no problems ^^ ,, but i tried that procedure and it didn't work ,, anyhow you been a lot of help so thank you very much for you time ^^ .. :)
<eurythmia> gh0st, html5 supports certain video formats (non-proprietary), you should check out what exactly it supports.
<azrael_> it would of been funny it was but 100% my own stupidtiy
<Out_Cold> unop, i doubt he's trolling he's just way too used to that pointy clicky thingy
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: i remember you saying you had 8.04 and are upgrading to 9.10 .. the method you are trying will not work.
<unop> Ookami, well, it should work properly, if it doesn't restart the machine and log on as the temporary user
<phreezyphreaky> azrael_, you might want to wait on that joint until it finishes installing
<azrael_> its working so far
<jcc1> :-)
<Xfact> Out_Cold: maybe, you are right, but I've using XP for 5 yrs....so I think it's a problem of 3D settings...in video driver of Vbox...(so Vbox also included)
<unop> Ookami, it probably didn't work before as the user wasn't logged out completely
<OerHeks> Sabre-night you need Vboxguestadditions iso
<gh0st> eurythmia: thanks for the heads up. But would it support reducing bitrates?
<vfw> azrael_: You need the alternate CD
<Ookami> unop, i'll try that now
<azrael_> nah cus if it doesn't work i won't care cus i'll be high
<Sabre-night> OerHeks,  i have that, and its installed on the guest OS aswell.
<azrael_> i doing wat the ubuntu site said
<unop> Out_Cold, it was the "I'ma smoke a joint while you help me" comment  ...
<eurythmia> gh0st, not entirely sure. All I know is that video is one of the new fun features of html5 :)
<Ookami> unop, so it's "usermod -l newusername oldusername" .. right ?
<azrael_> and it said i could upgrade 8.04 to 9.10
<vfw> !upgrade | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unop> Ookami, right
<LordRaptor> im running dual monitors which was really easy with ubuntu but when I run a 3d game drawing to both displays slows down my framerate (i think) how can I turn one screen off for gaming?
<Out_Cold> unop, although i don't advertise that... i ussualy do that on most of my fixes :p
<Xfact> Sabre-night: how much video memory you've set for your guest XP?
<Ookami> unop, it'll change the directory homefolder too ,, right ? ^^
<unop> Ookami, you might need sudo before that command too
<holycow> what has changed in ubuntu?  why didn't dist-upgrade actually upgrade the box to karmic?
<Out_Cold> LordRaptor, the command is in xrandr
<Dr_Willis> LordRaptor:  the xrandr tools/commands can do that on the fly.  I just fullscreen my games to one monitor with twinview. and keep irc open on the 2nd. :)
<Ookami> unop, alright ^^
<unop> Ookami, errm, you shouldn't need to worry about the homefolder - but you might want to change that too
<OerHeks> Sabre-night then you can adjust more videomem & size
<azrael_> azrael 2.0
<holycow> have they started disabling dist-ugprade features?
<Ookami> unop, well, i'll leave that for later as i take it step by step ^^
<LordRaptor> Dr_Willis, i can set it up with .xinitrc?
<Ookami> unop, thanks again ,, peace out :)
<eurythmia> holycow, they won't do that because it's part of apt, but they will (and have) started discouraging it, because it may break things.
<OerHeks> Sabre-night edit preferences of a image powered off
<unop> Ookami, good luck
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  i have it as high up as i possibly can have it.
<holycow> eurythmia: and they are encouragin the use of this gui nonsense?
<anon__> jeeze dragorn maker of kismet is one stuck up person
<anon__> JS
 * Out_Cold forgot his original efforts after sitting in here for an hour :o/
<Xfact> Sabre-night: when you installed Vbox guest features on XP, was the '3d settings (experimental)' enabled?
<eurythmia> holycow, the gui is a front end to update-manager, which handles full upgrades much better than apt, since it's tailor made for ubuntu.
<jcc1> Out_Cold: I know the feeling :-)
<anon__> out_cold has been on here for quite awhile
<Out_Cold> anon__, usually they don't have time for friendliness
<holycow> update manager has a cli interface?
<holycow> i had no clue
<eurythmia> holycow, it does, indeed.
<holycow> i disable that first thing, it is the single most annoying piece of software i have ever seen
<anon__> out_cold: yes, i've come to see that
<Out_Cold> anon__, it's a long weekend and i have computers that need fixing
<datz> hi, when I "sudo shutdown now" I get a recovery menu.  Anyone know why this might be, and also how I can actaully shutdown my machine in this way?
<holycow> ah well, back to debian
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  yes, 2d and 3d excelleration and anything  else is enabled. (that would make sense to have enabled mind you)
<azrael_> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?
<holycow> eurythmia: ths for the info
<azrael_> Caught in a landslide No escape from reality
<eurythmia> holycow, well, to do a safe upgrade, you need to ensure update-manager is installed, but not necessarily the update-manager applet.
<anon__> out_cold: well your certainly a busy person
<azrael_> Open your eyes, Look up to the skies and see,
<ChogyDan> azrael_: please dont spam
<shushek> hello,please help... i 've a slow data trasfer rate from usb drive. how can i fix that.
<Out_Cold> azrael_, no real life consists of MS windows and virii and blue screens... you are in our fantasy now
<azrael_> not spam
<jcc1> datz:  it is "sudo shutdown -H now"
<azrael_> I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
<wlodi> datz: have you tried sudo shutdown -h now
<jcc1> whoops, -h
<datz> wlodi: no I haven't
<azrael_> Because I'm easy come, easy go, Little high, little low,
<eurythmia> what about "sudo init 0" ?
<azrael_> Any way the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me
<wlodi> datz: that should work
<Xfact> Sabre-night: well, if your vVbox is latest, and as you said you all settings are positive (including internal game settings...) then I believe it's a problem of XP, not Vbox or else...
<jcc1> datz:  you have to have the "-h"
<eurythmia> ;)
<datz> thanks
<azrael_> Mama I just killed a man,
<wlodi> datz: and -r for a reboot
<Out_Cold> can we kick for ot?
<jcc1> -h = halt
<azrael_> Put a gun against his head, pulled my trigger, now he's dead
<Out_Cold> !ot > azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_, please see my private message
<datz> jcc1: thanks, you answered my question without me having to go to the manual :)
<azrael_> buzz kills
<datz> wlodi: thanks, I knew of the -r :)
<jcc1> datz:  the manual will help though, there are other, good, options
<azrael_> thats a good song
<shushek> can anybody help with this?.. slow data transfer via usb drive
<wlodi> datz: n[
<eurythmia> datz, :o ... you should *always* go to the manual first!
<wlodi> datz: np
<jcc1> and it is a simple man page
<anon__> azrael: well what do you expect this really isnt your "chat" room
<datz> lol
<Out_Cold> azrael_, go sing in the offtopic chan
<eurythmia> shushek, usb1 or usb2?
<shushek> i exactly dont know, is that usb 2.0 i guess
<azrael_> hey any one know how to used alt code on ubuntu?
<Xfact> Sabre-night: yes, in not a solution but I would install WinXp with duel boot to play games, Vbox is not designed for playing high-tek games!
<azrael_> like alt 255 and stuff like that
<datz> eurythmia: I should have.  I thought there was a problem with my configuration  though, not with the syntax. whoops
 * Xfact 's keyboard sucks...! 
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  I doupt i'd consider Starcraft 'hightech'
<azrael_> hey any one know how to used alt code on ubuntu?
<jcc1> azrael_: it depends on the app you are running
<azrael_> firefox
 * eurythmia 's vacuum cleaner sucks.
<jcc1> no
<shushek> eurythmia: i guess its usb2.. well i really dont know
<azrael_> sad face
<Alan502> I already configured samba, and added my folder in the smb.conf but when i try to connect in windows it says that it cannot connect to the computer, what can i be doing wrong?
<Out_Cold> oh yea.... vbox-ose :(
 * eurythmia goes back to playing with his ipt
<Xfact> Sabre-night: But i'd say it's 'high-tech' for a virtualbox!
<mithridates> who does know why totem player doesn't start and it says , change your output device . I think it's about gstream ( I installed all restricted-packages
<jcc1> azrael_: google for answers, I'm sure there is info on the firefox forums or wiki
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  point taken, so, how would i go about installing XP dual boot style?
<warehos> alan - did you assign a smb password for your user?
<jcc1> Alan502: you probably need to use your windose passwd, have you tried that?
<ChogyDan> mithridates: try gstreamer-properties
<Alan502> jcc1, what windows password? i setted the guest ok to true in the smb.conf
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  nevermind i'll google that
<shushek> eurythmia: i'm sorry if i bug you.. but i have a strong feeling you'd help me out of this..
<mithridates> ChogyDan: I tried several times , but there is no any other device
<datz> Sabre-night: the easy way would be the wubi
<Xfact> Sabre-night: I don't think 'how to install Xp with duel boot is a'#Ubuntu' related question...but I can answer here...
<jcc1> Sabre-night: there is a good HOWTO document on that at tldp.org
<gigglefight> good evening!
<gigglefight> I've got a question on Linux and dronebl?  please help.
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  i realized after i said that;;  but google can help.
<gigglefight> I'm so thankful to have been able to long in.
<azrael_> back
<Alan502> !ask | gigglefight
<ubottu> gigglefight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Out_Cold> yippee
<Xfact> Sabre-night:  if google can help you to find how to install xp with duel boot, then I guess i can also help to solve your vbox problem on that game :)
<jcc1> gigglefight: just ask, if someone knows they will answer, you don't need permission to ask :-)
<Alan502> jcc1, what did you meant with "windose passwd"?
<datz> Sabre-night: you have ubuntu installed first?
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  lol really :P
<gigglefight> thanks jcc1.
<Sabre-night> datz,  yeah
<datz> Sabre-night: ok, nevermind about wubi I suggested then :P
<klingongac> Good Evening Ya'll!
<shushek> Alan502, I guess mine is not a good Q?.. how to speed up the usb data tranfer in ubuntu 9.10.. its damn SLOW
<Xfact> Sabre-night: but one hint! if you have only one partition installed, then duel boot with XP literally possible (I believe)
<Xfact> NOT possible
<Xfact> *sorry
<Sabre-night> datz,  i figure theres an easy way or a hard way,  easy way is just to format completly, and  install xp then install ubuntu, partitioned with xp.. if my thought is right on that;
<azrael_> so i'm lovin the upgrade
<klingongac> Anyone here with experience in getting older ATI laptop video cards to work?  Using Ubuntu 8.04 but have tried 9.04 and 9.10.  No luck.
<tpuc_org> that will work sabre
<Alan502> shushek, hmmm ... i'm not sure, it can be a driver problem, perhaps. Google is my friend :) let me check...
<jcc1> you can monunt a directory from the command line using smbmount, check the man page, and give the command your password for the windows machine, or you can run smbpasswd and then it will be stored in a file permenently, check the man page
<warehos> anytime i've had an issue setting up smb, its because i always forget to run # smbpasswd {user}
<gigglefight> I'm loving the upgrade too! there's a problem in my bootloader... I have two different Ubuntu 9.10 - one works one doesnt
<datz> Sabre-night: well.. depending on your configuration I guess..reinstallatio's ease will vary... I have windows on linux on separate drives, so a bit different for me
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  i only have one partition, so i figure, format ubuntu *cringe* unstall XP and set up a partition either during that, or when i go to install ubuntu...
<azrael_> i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 and i'm lovin it
<Shazam> gigglefight: is one of them the recovery mode?
<Xfact> upgrade does many problem later with software compatibilities.....
<shushek> Alan502, i did GOOGLE a lot and found it is a bug.. but as i'm just an amature ubuntu user, dont know  how to get this done...
<kapu> I have two files I am trying to "merge". file1 has the same number of lines as file2. I would like merge these files so that line n of file2 is appended to line n of file1 for eack line
<Sabre-night> datz,  YOU'RE A GENIUS. i completly forgot i have a spare drive i could install it on.
<jcc1> Sabre-night: make sure XP is installed first to ease your headaches
<datz> Sabre-night: there you go, then you can just mess with grub later. :)
<gigglefight> there are two recovery modes and two ubuntu 9.10, but they both end differently.
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  second hard drive to the rescue!
<jcc1> there ya go :-)
<Shazam> gigglefight: do they have different numbers at the end? are they different kernel revisions?
<Xfact> Sabre-night: but there also other way...first look if the partition is visible as supported in Windows XP setup, then you can install XP without format....
<gigglefight> during the bootloader, there's one that ends with 14 and 16
<Alan502> shushek, me neither :( i'm an amateur linux user as well
<gigglefight> yes. shazam, they are.
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  i forgot i have a spare 12 gig hard drive i can throw into here
<Shazam> gigglefight: then yes, that's what they are. you are saying that one of those isn't working for you?
<Xfact> Sabre-night: later, you'll just have to run GURB again...(once)
<ssmy> I have two wireless network cards, how do I stop ubuntu from trying to connect both of them to the network?
<Out_Cold> ssmy, in your network manager deselect "auto connect"
<gigglefight> the one that ends with 16 it gives an icon to ubuntu, but I wait and i wait and the os doesn't load.
<Out_Cold> ssmy, on the card you don't want of course
<shushek> Alan502, perhaps two amateur can become a pro one day:)
<_schism_> evening all
<Out_Cold> gigglefight, what's the other one?
<Xfact> Sabre-night: but anyway...as you'll install XP later, so your PC will directly boot to XP, so to get your Ubuntu again....you'll have to run GURB again once....
<gigglefight> ends with 14. the other one loads perfectly
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  but yeah I'll do some research,  but its gonna get installed on a secondary hard drive. i just have to figure out how to set it so i don't have to do much fighting with it.
<azrael_> hey any knowledgable about installing flash on ubuntu
<Xfact> Sabre-night: then the duel boot will successfully activate....
<azrael_> i swear i play nice this time and listen
<Out_Cold> gigglefight, the -16 is a newer kernel but maybe something went wrong with the update
<azrael_> hey any knowledgable about installing flashplayer on ubuntu
<Out_Cold> !flash > azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_, please see my private message
<Xfact> Sabre-night: good luck with that :)
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  by GURB you mean the install disk i had made?
<jcc1> Sabre-night: XP will aways overwrite the boot partition, so that is why installing XP first may be easier for you, check tldp.org for the HOWTO
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: ubuntu-restricted-extras ..install that package
<gigglefight> oh. is there a solution to re update? btetter yet, I'd like to try the 64-bit distro.. if there's a karmic koala version
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   .type that in a terminal
<jcc1> will always overwrite when installing, I mean
<lukks> whitch webcam works on ubuntu?
<gigglefight> um. i mean 9.10 64bit of ubuntu
<ssmy> Out_Cold: didn't do quite what you said, but I appear to have figured it out.
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | lukks  look here
<ubottu> lukks  look here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<warehos> im using 64bit 9.10
<Xfact> Sabre-night: I am new in Linux...but in mean that gurb boot loader....
<azrael_> kay thanks
<ssmy> lukks: any made by Logitech is a safe choice.
<warehos> just installed yesterday, so far so good
<Alan502> shushek, of course!
<Sabre-night> Xfact,  you know more than i do and im only a few weeks fresh to linux :T
<azrael_> the flashplayer nonfree has a new mirror or sumthing so it fails  download
<noric> When installing 9.10 desktop, must I manually enable something to take full advantage of my intel quad core? Thanks.
<Xfact> Sabre-night: that will show ubuntu with windows xp at the boot time, then you can select which to run....
<gigglefight> warehos: how would I go about uninstalling the 32bit and finding the 64bit?
<jcc1> noric:  no
<noric> jcc1: ty
<Maletor> I've got an issue, where when I restart my computer my 'overscan compensation
<gigglefight> then there's the problem of the two bootloaders.
<Alan502> shushek, maybe asking with the specifc model of your motherboard/usb card might help
<Alan502> shushek, pastebin what lspci lists
<Xfact> Sabre-night: I am 5 days old in Linux...and never used LLinux before...(I used XP)
<Xfact> :)
<gigglefight> warehos: please send a link to the 64bit version. :)
<Shazam> i'm having an intermittent crash, and trying to track down the cause. Under dmesg, I got the following message "cpufreq: FSB changing is maybe unstable and can lead to crashes and data loss." It also reports the FSB is set at 100 MHz. I'm having trouble interpreting the messsage. Does this seem a likely culprit?
<warehos> link sent gigglefight
<bastid_raZor>  /w 13
<Maletor> I've got an issue, where when I restart my computer my 'overscan compensation' setting that I've changed in my Nvidia 190.53 settings doesn't work. I have to open it up, then when I do it's as if it all the sudden remembers and sets up my overscan compensation to 100 just as I had it. What can I do to get rid of my overscan?
<jcc1> noric:  if you want to see the quad in action, open a terminal and type the command "top" then press the "1" key and all processors will be shown. Try "man top" at the terminal to see how that program works
<warehos> dont be fooled by the "amd64" label, works with intel as well
 * Xfact still having the problem on alsa line out... :(
<gigglefight> thank you alot!
<noric> Shazam: afaik, cpu frequency scaling is used by laptops to save power.. start there
<tpuc_org> try oss line out instead
<noric> jcc1: will try it
<jcc1> FSB= front side bus
<Shazam> noric: i'm on desktop machine. So that shouldn't be a problem?
<jcc1> I believe
<khaotik> was wondering if anyone could help with some bluetooth issues
<tpuc_org> brush um?
<noric> Shazam: that's all I got :(
<tpuc_org> sorry
<Shazam> noric: hey - i appreciate it. thx
<azrael_> man i hate flash
<azrael_> still not working
<warehos> azrael - have you checked out howtoforge.com?
<azrael_> no
<ssmy> Shazam: I would guess that your overclocking settings in the bios are too high, causing your crashes, or at least dmesg thinks so.
<warehos> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-p3
<gigglefight> do I delete the partician via windows7 os or uninstall via windows7 then install 64bit version?
<jcc1> azrael_: have you checked the adobe page for flash?
<mithridates> how can I remove completely a package that I have installed manually by compiling from source? < Gstreamer >
<Shazam> ssmy: hmm.. that makes sense. i'll go fiddle there next time i have to reboot
<azrael_> the flashplugin nonfree doesn't work
<azrael_> for me
<ChogyDan> mithridates: make uninstall
<Maletor> I have the latest Nvidia drivers for my 9800GTX+ however, there is still overscan when I output to my Vizio 37" (VX37L)
<ChogyDan> azrael_: I have a supper command you can try
<mithridates> tnx
<khaotik> i cant seem to find my bluetooth adapter, after switching this laptop over
<azrael_> yea can't get that one to install
<Daugha|n> Ok....One more time, what is the package to play dvd and flash content?
<azrael_> wats is it
<ChogyDan> *super
<Maletor> I have the latest Nvidia drivers for my 9800GTX+ however, there is still overscan when I output to my Vizio 37" (VX37L) How do I ditch the overscan?
<azrael_> really
<Shazam> Daugha|n: you can play a dvd with totem, or mplayer, etc
<IdleOne> Daughain: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sabre-night> Xfact, ah i see. well luck to ya :D
<Daugha|n> IdleOne,  Thanks, I can never remember that sucker.
<Out_Cold> no more ~/.bashrc?
<gigglefight> thanks everyone! Happy New Year.
<Daugha|n> khaotik, Did ya upgrade to Karmic?
<jcc1> Out_Cold: what do you mean?
<Alan502> Someone PLEASE help me setting up my Samba! yes i have read the ubuntu help documentation
<khaotik> actually i am running elive, it is still debian tho
<jcc1> Out_Cold: I have a ~.bashrc
<Daugha|n> khaotik, Ok, I can;t help ya there....I just know a bit about BT in karmic.  I'm a newb. =)
<khaotik> i run ubuntu but this new one i installed elive and nothing lists the bluetooth in lspci
<mithridates> ChogyDan: is there any guideline to install fresh gstream on karlic ?
<Out_Cold> jcc1, i wonder why i don't.. maybe i just need to make one?
<jcc1> Alan502: This may help  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/introduction.html
<ChogyDan> mithridates: Ive no idea.  Usually people rely upon the packages.  You could try updating the package
<lunix> gigglefight  I just had some bootloader problems myself. Since I switched around om some disks the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file pointed to another disk than the correct one:)  I had to boot from another system and manually fix the grub.cfg file. After that it booted well, by running update-grub,  the grub fixes it self  (hopefully)   :)
<Out_Cold> the only thing close is .bash_history
<detrix> I need help setting up wine. its installed.  I am trying to add an app, but its not showing up on the menu.  Just need to know what I am missing.
<jcc1> Alan502: it is the smb.conf info page
<mithridates> ChogyDan: what do u use for playing mp3 movies ...?
<Alan502> jcc1, my smb.conf is correctly configured apparently, i can see my folder from the windows machine, but i cannot connect to the shared folder
<Out_Cold> mithridates, i use VLC and it works for almost everything
<ChogyDan> azrael_: http://chogydan.blogspot.com/2009/10/ubuntu-tweaks-karmic-koala.html  try the second paragraph
<ChogyDan> mithridates: same advice  ^
<mithridates> ok nice
<mithridates> tnx
<jcc1> Out_Cold: yeah, bash still uses it, try to re-install bash maybe, mine is there from the default install
<Krabmeat1> should a new user load firestarter - the firewall program?
<Maletor> What's the best Ubuntu Dock? Docky?
<Xfact> i love ubuntu...it's very fast!
<eurythmia> Maletor, check out gnomedo
<Maletor> word
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: ufw is the simple "by default" installed firewall, you may want to dig into that first as well as iptables, it is not simple
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: thanks for the help. one thing: how do i dig into ufw?
<recmajkemi> how can i set up pernament allowance to my key collection for my wifi
<azrael_> kay that didn't work
<azrael_> anything else
<jcc1> Alan502: have you run smbpasswd?
<azrael_> any one know how to troubleshoot flash
<eurythmia> Maletor, I use the "glass" theme, but there is a "docky" theme that will work well for you ... looks very much like the OS X dock. :)
<Out_Cold> azrael_, these methods we show you are proven methods that work and work well for thousands of users... you need to learn some shell basics..
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: "man ufw"
<jcc1> for starters
<azrael_> dude out cold y do you have so much hate for me
<pigglet> hello all...  i can't display foreign characters in sound-juicer/audacious-player...  i have all the languages installed!  anyone know how to???
<Out_Cold> azrael_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<azrael_> bro stop with the hate ok
<Out_Cold> azrael_, i'm like the older brother that beats you up to toughen you up for the real world
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: sorry, but i am supposed to type that into terminal?
<azrael_> no need man
<Out_Cold> seriously though... read that
<bazhang> Krabmeat1, you can install gufw if you need a gui for ufw
<Out_Cold> we are here to help... not hold your hand while you jerk off
<jcc1> azrael_: I know you're smiling now, but really.... you gotta learn the basics before you complain about not knowing the basics :-)
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  you mean to ask how you can connect to wireless without entering the keyring password?
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: yes
<azrael_> not complaining guys
<azrael_> flash isn't working
<Out_Cold> yes you are..
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: yes
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: man is the manual page lister
<azrael_> but i have it installed
<azrael_> the terminal did its thing
<Alan502> jcc1, i setted 'guest ok = yes'   do i still need smbpasswd?
<azrael_> i was asking if anyone know how to trouble shot it
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  i got a video of how to set the keyring password to 'empty/change it' at -> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Out_Cold> azrael_, how doesn't it work
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  its easier to just show then to explain. :)
<azrael_> um when i go on youtube theirs no video or sound
<Krabmeat1> so man is kind of like a description of the prorgam
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: I tried over authorisations but i dont know how to
<azrael_> but in my synapitic package manger it says it installed
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  i set my keyring password to be empty that way it dosent bother to ask.. wireless then connects automatically
<tpuc_org> try firefox azrael
<azrael_> cool cus i was using IE
<azrael_> yea i was using firefox
<Out_Cold> azrael_, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655518
<Dr_Willis> Chromium browser. :) Opra. :)
<gabex> anyone know if, after resizing the ubuntu / (only) partition and moving both it and the swap partition to the end of the disk, from the installer cd with gparted, if i need to do anything special to make sure it boots when it's done?
<gabex> like with grub?
<jcc1> Alan502: that only applies to the samba side, not the windows side, yes you seed to set your password with smbpasswd
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: in my previous instalation be4 crash, there was a box always allow
<recmajkemi> didn't see it here
<Out_Cold> gabex, most likely but i don't know anything about grub2
<Krabmeat1> bazhang: how do i get the graphic firewall interface
<bazhang> Krabmeat1, install gufw
<__mikem> Dr_Willis: who need chromium, Chrome is available on Ubuntu now
<Out_Cold> gabex, and most likely /etc/fstab will need new UIDs also
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: man is the display program for a very terse manual page, you should really get used to the writing style and use man often, it gets easier with time and experience
<vendetta_wolf> Hello all. Is this a good place to ask a question about a problem with the Google Chrome browser I am having? Thanks.
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: Is it in authorisations, or somwhere else to do it?
<aitor> hey people
<azrael_> didn't work
<deviad> Hello
<Out_Cold> well azrael_ you are like a bad zit that people keep throwing medicine at with no results.
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: I find most graphic firewall progs more problem than they are worth, but have at it if it's easier for yoy
<aitor> I`im searching driver for wifiway for the wireles
<deviad> Is there anything like Acronis true image for Linux?
<aitor> ske no se mucho ingles
<azrael_> i've been called the cancer of the net
<shushek> Alan502, gigabyte GA-M51GM-S2G motherborad and AMD X2 3600+ processor am using and this issue was not there when i was using 8.04LTS
<Out_Cold> sounds appropriate
<azrael_> hey wats the command that let you veiw all flashplayers installed
<shushek> it started since i upgraded to 9.10
<tpuc_org> take no notice azrael
<tpuc_org> were all human nothing more
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: terse it may be for you, but it looks very difficult for me and my small linux for dummies book
<jcc1> azrael_: "didn't work" tells us nothing, you need to learn how to find help and "exactly" describe what you are doing and what the error message was. we cannot hold your hand like a little girl
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  never noticed an always allow.. I just tweak my keyring password. Explore that apps-> acessories -> passwords and keys   tool perhaps
<howdy-ho> a buddy just wiped out his partition table trying to install ubuntu 9.1. and his dvd drive is an external, not recognized at bootstrap. i need suggestions.
<azrael_> aww but i want my handheld
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: i think i  just found it? yep that was the path. will relogin to see if it works
<azrael_> ok plugin not found
<tpuc_org> go into bios an look for boot from usb
<Out_Cold> azrael_, dpkg --get-selections | grep flash
<azrael_> no video loaded
<azrael_> ty bro
<tpuc_org> external should work then
<cor_r> howdy-ho, did you try putting usbdevice at the first place in bios?
<cor_r> oh well sry..
<datz> Is there a way to get rid of F1 keyboard shortcut?
<Sabre-night> can anyone suggest a channel to talk about dualbooting?
<Out_Cold> Sabre-night, depends on where your issue is...
<tpuc_org> reboot2
<tpuc_org> 2reboot2
<Fezzler> trying to install ardourpro_2.8.4-1_i386.deb in Ubuntu 9.10.  I have libslv2-9 installed.  Yet, package installer stops with Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libslv2-9??
<Out_Cold> if you already have winblows installed and are stuck with the linux installer then here is a good place
<datz> Sabre-night: install XP on your other drive, then use the ubuntu live cd and google to configure grub afterwards
<Sabre-night> Out_Cold,  burning an image of a hard drive to a secondary hard drive of a linux machine
<Out_Cold> Sabre-night, in linux you could try dd
<datz> I'd like to remove F1 shortcut, how can I do this?
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: K it worked
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone. On my firewall log, I have a outgoing allowed process from remote host 224.0.0.22 that says rule is to allow igmp to pass through? It happens alot and it rates the severity 10 (on a scale of 1-10)
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  A+ :) wait till you get my bill.
<Sabre-night> datz,  yeah, but i was thinking.. make an ISO of the virtual drive set up by virtualbox, burn it to my spare hard drive, and see what happens.
<Sabre-night> Out_Cold,  DD?
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis>> Dr. is in the house! :)
<azrael_> ok so flashplugin is installed but no video loads
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, the check's always in the mail :(
<azrael_> and i have made sure to restart firefox
<Out_Cold> Sabre-night, it's dd but yes
<tpuc_org> restart the browser azrael
<azrael_> did that
<Krabmeat1> Hey guys, the other day i had a program that would simply not quit. I tried to close the program as well as kill it with system monitor and the terminal kill command. Neither worked. I ended up having to restart. Was there anything else i could have done?
<datz> Sabre-night: humm...might work
<recmajkemi> Another thing my dropbox is downloading its dameon everytime i relogin... didn't do that in the past
<tpuc_org> have you got the latest version of firefox installed?
<datz> Sabre-night: I wouln't know though. :)
<azrael_> wats the lastest verson?
<spursncowboys> Does anyone know a good irc for networking and firewall questions? I think I've been hacked.
<tpuc_org> 3. somethin
<datz> azrael_: you don't get sound of video?
<azrael_> firefox 3 beta 5
<Sabre-night> datz,  my only issue, is the virtual drive is 21 gigs, and the drive is like 12-13 gigs.
<azrael_> i dont get sound or video
<Out_Cold> spursncowboys, the boys in #remote-exploit might offer some help... but they may hack you too
<azrael_> i get missing plugins box
<datz> Sabre-night: ah, well just find an xp cd if you can. :)
<ChogyDan> azrael_: did you run that crazy command?
<Sabre-night> datz,  i have one, i'd rather not suffer the annoyance of installing AGAIN, but i guess i pretty much have no choice :P
<Sabre-night> well ah well, i'll suffer~ bye all!
<azrael_> which crazy command?
<ChogyDan> azrael_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<azrael_> yea
<azrael_> and it did its thing
<ChogyDan> mk
<Out_Cold> azrael_, did you run the dpkg comman?
<Out_Cold> *command
<thotheolh> Hi... is there some application to allow ubuntu to give off some audio warning that batter power is low ?
<azrael_> yes
<Out_Cold> and did it output??
<azrael_> it gave me this flashplugin-nonfree				install
<pjotter> Hello
<azrael_> i also download the deb file from adobe
<Out_Cold> azrael_, maybe try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: these pages are dificult at first, but once you get used to the style and get more comfortable with the system itself, believe me they will get easy :-)
<shushek> Alan502, are you still there?
<datz> anyone...remove F1 shortcut to help menu, possible???
<James_-_> the output of ifconfig is to large for one screen how do i scroll up and down or view a page at a time...?
<azrael_> Couldn't find package flashplugin-installer
<Out_Cold> maybe they removed it..
<azrael_> they did
<Alan502> shushek, here, sorry :D
<datz> the people in ##gnome seem to be asleep...or under some spell of garden gnomes
<Out_Cold> try installing from the browser now
<Dr_Willis> datz:  cant say that ive ever seen it done.
<Alan502> Thanks warehos for your help with my samba on pm :) appreciate it
<warehos> james: ifconfig | less
<James_-_> thanks
<jcc1> James_ "ifconfig | less" the | is the vertical bar above the backslash on most keyboards
<snoopy> is there a way i can connect to my friends pc[its a vista[
<azrael_> the deb file ?
<pjotter> Question about sound: I have installed Ubuntu 9.10. All sound works fine. Execpt I can hear myself through speakers or headset when I'm  talking into the microphone. I can record myself and play it back. But somehow, I can't actually hear live playback. Is that normal?
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: i appreciate the support. Thanks. One quick question, can you give me a few of the most important terminal commands to look up and learn?
<datz> Dr_Willis: ok, do you know anyone who has tried?  :P
<warehos> ym alan
<Alan502> shushek, well, it might be a bug, 9.10 is still young
<Dr_Willis> snoopy:  vnc, freenx, samba. connect in what way?
<snoopy> like remote assistance
<Dr_Willis> datz:  nope. Id have to hit the googlemattic
<Alan502> shushek, do you have your bugfixes up to date?
<Dr_Willis> snoopy:  vnc, or freenx
 * Out_Cold finds flashplugin-installer in his repo
<azrael_> the deb file ?
<shushek> i dont know how to do that...
<melwtech35> just had the error on login "Access to ICEAuthority denied could not load blah blah" so i chmod'd ICEauth again with 600, whats the best way to find out what is changing this file?
<snoopy> thanks dude
<datz> Dr_Willis: already put a few minutes into that... seems to be an uncommon enough request.
<Sabre-night> I have a final question
<shushek> can you advice on that Alan502
<Sabre-night> can anyone help me load "Magic Jack" onto Ubuntu 9.10?
<pjotter> Question about sound: I have installed Ubuntu 9.10. All sound works fine. Except I can't hear myself through speakers or headset when I'm  talking into the microphone. I can record myself and play it back. But somehow, I can't actually hear live playback. Is that normal?
<pjotter> (sorry misspelled my initial question)
<shane2peru> ok, question, I'm using a laptop with something like 1200 x 800 resolution, my projector only can handle the 4:3 ratio, is there any way to set it up to work correctly without really making my laptop screen look pitiful?
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:  Id be suprised if that works.. wife has one.. on her xp box..
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: less, ls, mkdir, touch, cd, pwd, and more, of course, check out the howto's on tldp.org. many are somewhat dated but there is one good one that still is applicable, the DOS2UNIX document
<Out_Cold> azrael_, go into synaptic and find flashplugin-installer
<azrael_> wats the newest verson of firefox?
<Out_Cold> azrael_, 3.5
<Mutro> hoi all
<Krabmeat1> good stuff jcc1, thanks
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  it worked while i was on XP, and thats kinda why im putting up such a fight with this, but i've trued putting it through Wine, but can't figure it out at all.
<azrael_> its installed
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: also check "man builtins" and the info program
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  i tried making a virtual machine just so it could stay up, but it doesn't like VBox either.
<Out_Cold> azrael_, reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:   perhaps the wine app database may have some insight.
<jmoney> Hey I got it to install!
<warehos> what repo does the flashplayer come from? whatever that is needs to be configured
<Steamduck> Hello all,  I could really use some help. First I need help determining whether or not entry #8 on this site ( http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361071 ) is what I need.  Then I need step by step help with that process
<jmoney> Now I have a resolution problem
<jmoney> im stuck at 800 x 600
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  where would that be?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tpuc_org> anyway its gone 3am here so happy new year to all and goodnight
<jmoney> I can find xorg.conf anywhere
<Krabmeat1> so the terminal can also be called Bash?
<jmoney> How do I edit the resolution ?
<azrael_> kay
<pjotter> is it normal NOT to hear yourself when talking in a microphone in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Topher_G> I need help getting my wireless usb to function properly on my desktop with fresh install of 9.10; it is not (and cannot be ) connected to internet; tried rt73 gui but it doesn't work - ideas?
<shane2peru> jmoney, System -> Administration -> Prefrences -> Desktop
<Out_Cold> pjotter, how are you recording?
<shane2peru> jmoney, I mean Display for that last one
<jmoney> shane2peru, the highest I get is 800 x 600
<Alan502> shushek, hmm ubuntu should prompt you automatically to update
<jmoney> It says unkown monitor
<warehos> jmoney =  do you use a KVM switch?
<Out_Cold> Topher_G, have you done any internet updates yet?
<Topher_G> cannot - not connected
<pjotter> Out_Cold: I'm using audacity and plain recording tool form the standard menu.
<datz> jmoney: did you install a hardware driver for your graphics card?
<Alan502> shushek, bugfixes are in the ubuntu software center iirc
<Out_Cold> Topher_G, if you can connect with lan to update you may get it to work right away
<Steamduck> Hello all,  I could really use some help. First I need help determining whether or not entry #8 on this site ( http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361071 ) is what I need
<Alan502> shushek, open up the ubuntu software center, and look for 'updates'
<Topher_G> but I can't do that - I can't connect lan too far away
<Out_Cold> pjotter, it should make a voice graph when you record?
<pjotter> But I can record myself. I just can hear myself "live" when I;ḿ talking into the micorphone. There is no audio playback.
<pjotter> I mean: I just can't...
<jmoney> warehos, no
<jmoney> datz, where can I find that at
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  yeeeeah i just went to the Wine chat room ,ad they basically said it can't be done through wine.
<pjotter> What I need to know is this: When you talk into your micorphone.. do you normally hear yourself through speakers or headset in Ubuntu. Or is this somhow disabled?
<azrael_> how do i use tar files?
<deviad> Can anyone pls suggest me a free program to create backups?
<azrael_> how do i use tar files?
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:  yea - the wife likes her magicjack.. she had too many issues with skype.. I still perfer skype.
<Dr_Willis> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<darthanubis> azrael_, you just aint going to read any doc huh?
<warehos> lol
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, magicjack is working with Linux???
<warehos> azrael = http://ss64.com/bash/tar.html
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  no it does not.
<jcc1> azrael_: man tar
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis, i would too. but its my paren't smagic jack, and it doesn't like to work on anyone else's but mine :|
<azrael_> i deleted firefox
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, ahh,  I will stick to Vonage then. :)
<jcc1> azrael_: good
<azrael_> yea
<Dr_Willis> Sabre-night:  shes got a netbook with it  next to her bed.
<Steamduck> I need help installing a network driver on my 1000HE asus running 9.10
<azrael_> but i have the tar for firfox 3.5.6
<azrael_> but i dont know how to use it
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<jmoney> datz, video Integrated Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<darthanubis> axisys, we told you at least 20 times to use the package manager
<pjotter> deviad: Maybe you should take a look at sBackup or nssBackup. I don't know if there are any better backup utilities out there.
<jcc1> azrael_: then you better learn to use tar, try man tar
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  unpack it. cd to the dir it makes, run the program.  ./whatevert
<Sabre-night> Dr_Willis,  ofcourse she does :P I've been thinking if a dualboot doesn't work i'll be SOL
<darthanubis> azrael_, DELTE that friggin tar file
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: funny, 9.10 with a fully updated system has that exact same version in the repo
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  You are better off to use the repos.
<darthanubis> don't use things you have not even bothered to research
<jcc1> Sabre-night: have you seen this page? http://oreilly.com/linux/archive/dual-boot-laptop.html
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  or go try the google chromium browser. :) its moar funner.
<azrael_> i know i was using ti on windows and i love it
<DrManhattan> can you compile chrome in 64 bit?
<azrael_> but firefox has more support rite now
<lstarnes> DrManhattan: yes
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  i just installed it from the google repos...
<jcc1> Dr_Willis: I like chrome for quick lookups, although not as functional, it is fast
<Steamduck> I need help installing a network driver on my 1000HE asus running 9.10
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  dident compile anything,
<DrManhattan> Nice - I was pretty sure they released the source
<bastid_raZor> DrManhattan: they actually have a beta of chrome in the repo
<DrManhattan> that chrome os is wasted though
<pjotter> Is there anyone who can tell me, yes or no, should there be audio playback in Ubuntu when you talk into your mic?
<DrManhattan> there's a 64 bit beta of chrome in the repos?
<azrael_> so how do i use tars?
<darthanubis> I like the way Chrome loads all the web ADS much faster!!!111
<Dr_Willis> jcc1:  it has extensioons now and has just about replaced firefox for me.. there just seem sto be a few quirks in the adblocking extensions that make them not work on some sites. :) where firefox does work right
<lstarnes> azrael_: extract it then follow the instructions
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  its an archive. You extract it. see the 'unp' command
<lstarnes> DrManhattan: I think google has 64-bit .debs
<DrManhattan> thats sweet.
<bastid_raZor> DrManhattan: chromium
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  google repos has chromuimn browser for 64bit.. Im using it now
<DrManhattan> Chrome, chromium, all the same to me
<darthanubis> If you want ADS use Chromium
<jcc1> pjotter: I don't have that problem with earlier distros, but haven't tried it on 9.10 yet
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  the 2 are not the same. :)
<lstarnes> I had chrome, not chromium
<DrManhattan> by ADS, you mean advertising?
<darthanubis> DrManhattan, yes
<azrael_> an error occurred while extracting files.
<azrael_> is wat i got
<azrael_> i wish i didn't suck so hard
<pjotter> jcc1: So you can hear yourself through speakers an headset when talking into the mic?
 * Dr_Willis points out that there is the adblock extension  for google chromium browser now..
<darthanubis> azrael_, because you don't know what you are doing and won't follow sane advice
<DrManhattan> why would google's browser have any more or less advertisement
 * Dr_Willis points out that privoxy works good also with it. :)
<azrael_> i am following advise
<jcc1> Dr_Willis: So far I like it, too, about 60% chrome and 40% firefox, firefox is definitely bloated
<darthanubis> DrManhattan, because it does not have an adblokcer, and Google is in the business of ADs
<meianandh> hi all, i need help in configuring my wireless in Ubuntu... its a HP laptop - the wireless LED is off - and i m unable to turn that on
<rahduke> Every time i create a folder thru my network onto a different machine, it is not editable from the machine it was created on... There is a little lock on the folder, how can i stop this from happening?
<Dr_Willis> darthanubis:  theres adblock extensions.. and other features..
<lstarnes> darthanubis: chrome lacks one too
<azrael_> i uninstall firefox and that wasn't my idea
<lstarnes> darthanubis: but there might be extensions
<shushek> Alan502, i do get updates, but those are only about the kernela nd the apps i use... nothing much.. is am missing something..
<azrael_> to fix my flash problem
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis, you just pointed out how useless the adblocking is
<rahduke> does that make sense?
<Scott1979> i may be able to help meianandah
<Alan502> shushek, update, it might be a kernel problem
<darthanubis> the "bloated" Firefox just works
<rahduke> firefox blows
<Dr_Willis> darthanubis:  no i did not.. i said its got a few quirks..
<azrael_> ok so it now in a folder now wat?
<DrManhattan> darthanubis, it blocks popups on windows...
<Daugha|n> How important is the msfont crap to the ubuntu-restricted-extras istall?
<lstarnes> azrael_: cd into it
<jcc1> Yeah, but who cares aboyt ad-blocking, it's such a minor irritattion... now pop-ups, that is another story :-)
<azrael_> wats does cd mean?
<Sabre-night> jcc1, what about it?  my main drive is 120 and i'll have windows on a 12-13 gig bit :\ i think i have plenty space.
<darthanubis> DrManhattan, most browsers block popups lol, but ADS
<lstarnes> Daugha|n: it is required by ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darthanubis> not so much
<lstarnes> darthanubis: ad is lowercase
<lstarnes> azrael_: change directory
<lstarnes> azrael_: the command is cd
<azrael_> kay
<Daugha|n> lstarnes,  Well, shit, then. It repeatedly fails to install on this system.
<jcc1> Sabre-night: Sounds like you do to me, with a 120, I would split half and half
<Dr_Willis> https://chrome.google.com/extensions
<meway> I have a partition with windows xp and linux In grub 2 how do i get rid of the extra options It is giveing me 3 extra
<DrManhattan> I've not seen a browser that blocks ads, you generally need to install software for that.
<Topher_G> can anyone help me install the RT73 driver for my wireless usb - no internet, but I have the files; tried the GUI but it didn't work
<lstarnes> Daugha|n: you could manually install the other packages required by it
<Sabre-night> jcc1,  and if it really causes any issues, i'll just kill windows
<darthanubis> lstarnes, capital is for EMPHASIS
<meway> I think 3
<jcc1> Sabre-night: ther ya go
<lstarnes> darthanubis: we don't use caps here
<azrael_> kay wat do i do next
<darthanubis> lstarnes, I'll use them when apropriate
<lstarnes> azrael_: is there a readme file or such in there?
<Daugha|n> lstarnes,  VIa command line or synaptics?
<rahduke> is there a memory fox equivalent plugin for linux?
<lstarnes> Daugha|n: either
<shushek> Alan502, that is wht the forums says.. and does that mean tht i've live with is for the time being.. I"M NOT GOIN TO WINDOWS AT ANY COST
<cencalrigger> so, i'm moving from XP (and happy for it) but i'm still tied to Windows by Adobe's Video editing software. Anyone know of any programs that run in linux for video editing? I do it professionally, so i can't quite stop, or accept low quality
<Daugha|n> Point me to a resource for the list?
<azrael_> yes
<azrael_> For information about installing, running and configuring Firefox
<azrael_> including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,
<azrael_> refer to: http://getfirefox.com/releases/
<darthanubis> lstarnes, there you go CAP police
<FloodBot2> azrael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> get em
<HFSPLUS> wats da best filesystem?
<lstarnes> Daugha|n: apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lstarnes> HFSPLUS: it depends on what you need
<darthanubis> !best | HFSPLUS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lstarnes> Daugha|n: that command will give you the packages installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ziber> !setuid
<jcc1> cencalrigger: Then keep a MS box going for that. There is stuff out there  but setup and learning curce costs money if you are doing it pro
<Krabmeat1> what is the point of the echo command?
<azrael_> wat next
<Daugha|n> lstarnes,  Ok, off to give that a try next. =)
<lstarnes> Krabmeat1: to print data to the terminal
<jcc1> curce = curve
<lstarnes> azrael_: ./firefox
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: mainly in scripts
<darthanubis> azrael_, your following bad advice
<Alan502> shushek, update it can help
<darthanubis> azrael_, you have firefox on your system already
<azrael_> ok
<azrael_> no
<lstarnes> azrael_: you really should use the official versions packaged with ubuntu
<azrael_> ok
<azrael_> i just wanted to get flash working
<jcc1> azrael_: Until you learn simple commands, stick with the package manager
<darthanubis> azrael_, for newer firefox's all you needed to do was add mozilla's repo or install ubuntutweak
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  thats not going to get flash going
<azrael_> and i was told to uninstall my firefox and reinstall it
<socomm> HEY GUYS
<cencalrigger> jcc1: thank you.  none of the retailers i run through sell software for linux, which makes sense, linux being mostly free of charge.  and i'm tired of $1200 every 2 years for adobe anyway.
<lstarnes> azrael_: the flashplugin-nonfree package should work for that
<socomm> I can't clear my recent history on firefox
<darthanubis> sad
<socomm> WHAT DO?
<azrael_> it did not
<FloodBot2> socomm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  and you use the package manager to uninstall/reinstall things.. and thats proberly not going to 'get flash going' either
<darthanubis> socomm, read firefox's FAQ
<socomm> darthanubis: huh?
<socomm> darthanubis:hold on
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  you could try the opera and chromium browsers - thse might work with whatever flasx you got installed.
<darthanubis> socomm, this channel is for UBUNTU help
<DrManhattan> there's nothing in linux that can even compare to the cs4 suite
<Krabmeat1> what command lists all the files in  a directory again?
<lstarnes> Krabmeat1: ls
<darthanubis> DrManhattan, what is your point?
<lstarnes> Krabmeat1: or ls -A
<socomm> darthanubis: this is a ubuntu issue, I don't have this issue on windows
<dfelinto> hello there. Does any one knows if any recent Ubuntu upgrade messed up with gdm? I'm getting ""pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure"" from my user since yesterday (root logins fine though)
<DrManhattan> darthanubis, I'm placing you on ignore now.
<darthanubis> socomm, no, it is a Firefox issue
<jcc1> cencalrigger: I would start with a simple linux system for all else but pro work id I were you, and as you learn and get comfortable with setups, compiling etc, then make the leap
<socomm> DrManhattan: lol
<darthanubis> DrManhattan, hurry
<socomm> darthanubis: lol, if you caon't fix it pipe down
<Krabmeat1> ok what does the -A do?
<socomm> darthanubis: your ignorance is quite clear
<lstarnes> Krabmeat1: list all files including hidden files
<ziroday> socomm: does ctrl+alt+delete not work?
<darthanubis> socomm, I can, your in the wrong channel
<JaneDoe> hello folks. happy new year to you all. not ubuntu related but which channel here is ecommerce oriented?
<darthanubis> socomm, hello pot
<DrManhattan> socomm, he's done nothing but troll since i started paying attention to the channel.
<lstarnes> JaneDoe: there aren't any on freenode as far as I know
<Krabmeat1> aaaaahhh ok. thanks
<socomm> ziroday: yeah, the okay button is gone on that
<ziroday> socomm: err sorry, ctrl+shift+delete
<socomm> ziroday: let me get you a screenshot
<cencalrigger> DrManhattan: that may be, but comming this year, i'll have to buy into CS5 to even keep pace with the competition.
<meway> Hello I am running ubuntu v 9.10 and the GNU GRUB screen gives me way to many options Ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-16-generic        ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-gemeroc (recovery mode) Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-generic and Its recovery mode as well as Memory test (memtest86+) Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)  also I have a microsoft xp partition I am keeping    Anyone That knows of a topic or forum post I can read to fix this please 
<ziroday> socomm: was just going to ask :)
<meway> the wall
<lstarnes> JaneDoe: or at least none that are big enough to warrant being mentioned
<DrManhattan> cencalrigger, correct.
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: tsk, tsk, check the man page :-) -a all -A almost all
<Daugha|n> ALso seem to be having an issue with sourceforge.....A lot of 'unable to resolve' issues it seems.....Did I forget something in my sources?
<meway> Also I am running Grub 2
<ziroday> meway: it is no problem, just always choose the latest version
<JaneDoe> lstarnes: thanks.
<darthanubis> meway, fix what exatcly?
<azrael_> YAY firefox is back
<HFSPLUS> who thinks f40phs are hot?
<meway> darthanubis I dont want so many options to appear
<rahduke> Every time i create a folder thru my network onto a different machine, it is not editable from the machine it was created on... There is a little lock on the folder, how can i stop this from happening?
<Krabmeat1> jcc1 your man page was over my head
<ziroday> meway: if you want to hide the options then you need to edit your /etc/default/grub
<ziroday> !grub2 > meway
<ubottu> meway, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> meway: you can unistall the older kernels in synaptic or aptitude and they will be removed
<darthanubis> meway, don't touch those options if you have no clue what you are doing or what those options are there for. That would be a BAD idea
<socomm> now I need somewhere to upload to
<ziroday> !imagebin > socomm
<ubottu> socomm, please see my private message
<socomm> anyone know good play to upload temp images to?
<socomm> ziroday: thx
<warehos> rahduke - you need to setup umask in the profile of the user that is creating the folders
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: But it was right at the top of the page and simple :-)
<rahduke> warehos: its a windows7 machine
<neil_d> in the /var/cache/bind directory the .jnl files are large (e.g. 316K and 482K) how do I flush them?
<socomm> ziroday: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1120
<cencalrigger> DrManhattan: yeah, i'm just getting tired of buying the new version, rather than being able to tweak the original, or, heaven forbid, adjust it to auto-operate in a way consistent with my stylistic preferences.
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: you mean man builtit
<warehos> rahduke - are you using smb or nfs to connect?
<meway> how do i uninstall the old kernals? and yes I am new to the files
<rahduke> warehos: smb
<jcc1> no no, man ls
<lstarnes> meway: sudo aptitude remove linux-kernel-VERSION-generic
<shushek> i take your advice Alan, however it wont seems to be...
<darthanubis> !synaptic | meway
<ubottu> meway: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ziroday> socomm: hmm, could you try create a new profile, and see if that issue persists
<lstarnes> meway: er, replace kernel with image in that
<Krabmeat1> so does man tell me what every command does?
<rahduke> warehos: do u know how one would go about doing that?
<DrManhattan> cencalrigger, I hear you and adobe's software is prohibitively expensive - but don't expect to find an equivalent for it on Ubuntu or ANY distro of linux.
<ziroday> Krabmeat1: yes
<ChogyDan> meway: try System > Admin > Computer Janitor before you try those other suggestions
<azrael_> ok firefox is back up but flash is still not working
<socomm> ziroday: thats what i wanted to avoid, but guess only option I got right now
<ziroday> socomm: or you can try safemode
<shushek> may be i guess i have to live with this for a while before someone wise would check and get it corrected..
<Krabmeat1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh now i am making progress
<darthanubis> azrael_, told you
<azrael_> it is installed but when i load youtube or anyother video it says missing plugins
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: just about every command and more, it tells about setup files, programming, etc
<rahduke> warehos: I'll look into it, another issue I'm running into is I've installed a new ext3 HDD and it is not using the same trashcan as my other drives....
<shushek> but am glad you heard my request. Thank you so very much
<meway> ok hopefully this helps me
<socomm> ziroday: yeah that did it, so odd
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: how do i back out of the man menu thing
<socomm> ziroday: thanks for
 * socomm gives ziroday +10 karma
<ziroday> socomm: no problem
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: each man section , 1 - 8 , applies to certain areas of the system, section 8 user commands section 1 - admin commands, section 5 setup/config files, etc
<cencalrigger> DrManhattan: Right on.  Yes, the truth is unpleasent, but better to have gotten that info strait, rather than waste hours looking... or worse, f^ someone's project finding out the hard way. Thanks.  Guess i could try running adobe via WINE, which i'll post on how that comes out.
<cencalrigger> thanks guys
<dreamflying> how to configure the NFS?
<azrael_> is google chrome in repos?
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<meway> oh my I hope none of these packets are needed
<darthanubis> !nfs | dreamflying
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ziroday> azrael_: nope
<ubottu> dreamflying: please see above
<ssmy> cencalrigger: if so, check the wine appdb for tips, etc.
<azrael_> sad face
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  google has their own repos you can add.
<jcc1> cencalrigger: I've tried a few adobe progs under Wine, not good
<dreamflying> thanks
<ziroday> azrael_: however there is a PPA
<azrael_> ?
<azrael_> ppa?
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: i am in section 1 i think. but how do i get back to the terminal
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<jcc1> cencalrigger: for straight phtos though, gimp is as good as any
<socomm> Yeah I'd say steer clear of WINE
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:   i just get the package from that url and install it.. it adds the google repo for it. and installs it.
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: just type the letter q for quit
<azrael_> huh?
<Dr_Willis>  http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: thanks!
<cencalrigger> ah, good to know.  yes, i like gimp for photos.  it's got everything i need, and runs fairly simply.
<azrael_> oh that the dep file?
<meway> bastid_raZor how do I know what older kernals i have are ?
<azrael_> cus that errored out on me
<azrael_> cus it me
<cencalrigger> Thank you all.  Enjoy your night/day (location dependent)
<jcc1> cencalrigger: and there are lots of good howto's/tutorials on the web, including youtube
<objorn> how can i tell what wireless driver i'm using?
<jcc1> lsmod
<jcc1> will get you started
<bastid_raZor> meway: type uname -a in a terminal.. something like : 2.6.31-16-generic will be in the output.. that is the current kernel. just don't uninstall that one and you are good
<neil_d> in the /var/cache/bind directory the .jnl files are large (e.g. 316K and 482K) how do I flush them?
<meway> bastid_raZor k thanks where are they located again?
<bastid_raZor> meway: search for them in synaptic
<Krabmeat1> using the ls command, how do i search every single file on the computer for an * say....  its 'ls -a *\**'   but what directory do i need to be in?
<jcc1> objorn: at a terminal try that command "lsmod" that will show all the modules loaded, yours may be obvious
<objorn> jcc1: it's not so obvious
<jcc1> or not :-)
<objorn> i've been looking at it since someone mentioned it
<meway> bastid_raZor I am not great with navigateing yet I found synaptic package manager but not sure what im looking at
<jcc1> objorn: Do you know the model of the card?
<bastid_raZor> !synaptic | meway ... a great howto is here >
<ubottu> meway ... a great howto is here >: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<objorn> jcc1 and others: http://pastebin.com/f59ee9728
<unop> Krabmeat1, you can't use ls for this purpose, you need find.    find / -name "*\**"
<jcc1> objorn: you could try the dmesg command and that may show what was loaded on boot
<azrael_> ok
<objorn> jcc1: yeah, looked there too. thanks for mentioning lsmod btw
<jcc1> objorn: you did not see it in dmesg?
<objorn> maybe this is it [    9.577735] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k
<objorn> [    9.577741] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation
<azrael_> i need help installing google chrome
<azrael_> dep packs dont work
<wrektjet> shit i am having an impossible time getting hardcoded subs into a an avi
<azrael_> they error dependency is not satisdiable : libnspr4-0d
<GhostWolf> hi all does anyone know if theres a program/software for ubuntu 9.10 that will allow me to connect to my xbox360?
<azrael_> i need help installing google chrome
<azrael_> dep packs dont work
<wrektjet> i finally had something and i got an error that some files ar enot ntsc compliant
<azrael_> i need help installing google chrome
<azrael_> they error dependency is not satisdiable : libnspr4-0d
<FloodBot2> azrael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcc1> objorn: that's it
<wrektjet> oh whoops sorry worng room
<azrael_> blah floodbot
<jmoney> [    2.202242] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: no EDID data
<jmoney>  could that be the problem my monitor is unknown ?
<jmoney> i installed the driver for it
<jmoney> still not working
<Krabmeat1> how do i get the terminal to jump to my windows partitions hard drive? I press cd then what? i dont know the "address"
<azrael_> i'm really starting to think i should switch to win7
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: first you have to see if the partition is "mounted"
<azrael_> i have wasted a whole day trying to get flash working
<jmoney> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 2048 x 2048
<Real_Ubot> Do I have to change something in the ssh server settings after I've created and uploaded a authorization key to my host? Will it automatically be impossible to login without using a key?
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Are you trying to install it through Synaptics ?
<jcc1> azrael_: but think about how much fun you've spread :-)
<jmoney> :-(
<jillsmitt> i want to edit html pages with highlight, is there special software for Gnome?
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Chrome
<azrael_> true
<azrael_> i tried chrome with dep files but it errors out on me
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: what does that mean and how do i find out?
<azrael_> they error dependency is not satisdiable : libnspr4-0d
<jmoney> where do i find xorg.conf
<minimec> Krabmeat1: cd /media , then ls
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Have a tried installing that lib ?
<jmoney> its not in /etc/x11/
<azrael_> and i can find it on synaptic cus i'm a noob
<lstarnes> jmoney: if it exists, look in /etc/X11/
<azrael_> it is
<bastid_raZor> Krabmeat1: sudo fdisk -l   (lowercase L)  .. that will show you which partition it is. also you can type mount to see if it is mounted and where
<lstarnes> jmoney: if it's not there, then it probably doesn't exist
<jmoney> lstarnes, so how would I go about that
<jcc1> Krabmeat1:  every filesystem has to be mounted to be used on a UNIX system, type "sudo mount" at the command line
<jmoney> im stuck at 800 x 600 resolution
<Broam> azrael_: there's the adobe-flashplayer package in the partner repo and there's good old flashplugin-nonfree (or whatever it's called)
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: KK minute, checking something
<jmoney> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 2048 x 2048
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: it may have something to do with you upgrading from 8.04 directly to 9.10
<Broam> jmoney: what video card?
<azrael_> come on 2 more people
<azrael_> yea that failed
<Krabmeat1> when i did the cd /media code, the name of the partioned drive showed up. does this mean it is mounted?
<Broam> azrael_: then again, you ARE trying to install flash. Pox on the web 'n all that
<jmoney> intel 865g chipset
<jmoney> i even installed the driver for it
<Broam> jmoney: hmm...800x600 screams "I'm using the VESA driver"
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: try installing that package : libnspr4-dev
<jmoney> Broam, how can I fix this problem ?
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: there will be a lot of output, you are looking for "ntfs" on one of the lines since the XP or whatever partition is probably an ntfs filesystem
<warehos> for all the time spent trying to get frickin flash to work, probably better to just do a clean install of 9.10 as opposed to upgrade
<azrael_> done
<Broam> jmoney: the only intel chipset I have is i915, but my guess is if you haven't looked in your dmesg, or your /etc/Xorg.0.log, I'd start there
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: if it is not there, it's not mounted so the kernel can't see it
<DrManhattan> flash is really easy to get to work...
<Broam> azrael_: firefox: about:plugins tell you anything interesting?
<warehos> not for azrael
<warehos> lol
<LJR> warehos, what seems to be the problem?
<warehos> im just saying 30 minutes reinstall>>>6 hours trying to get flash to work
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: i can see the name of the hard drive when i click places on the GUI
<warehos> LJR, i'm doing fine
<meway> bastid_raZor: they all appear to be uninstalled
<Broam> warehos: agreed especially if /home is separate partition (or it not, newer installers supposedly keep or backup /home anyway)
<azrael_> nope
<LJR> warehos, I mean on azrael's flash compat. Something wrong? Why is it taking six hours?
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: so what happens when you open that hard drive iconm
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Didn't work ?
<warehos> ive just never been a fan of doing upgrades
<jcc1> icon
<jmoney> Broam, I have no xorg.log
<azrael_> nope
<warehos> clean install is always a better way to go
<Broam> jmoney: capital X
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: it shows all the files
<bastid_raZor> meway: then on your next boot you should just see the current kernel and windows in grub
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: What does it do now ?
<Broam> jmoney: Xorg.0.log. Lemme check path
<jmoney> Broam, nothing there
<azrael_> no change
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: i want to know how to jump to it in terminal so i can search it
<jmoney> not even in /var/log/
<jcc1> so it is mounted then... what was your prob again?
<meway> bastid_raZor: I will try its on a seprate pc
<warehos> LJR - i was just exaggerating...it seems like a very long time is being spent on a trivial issue
<Broam> jmoney: no Xorg.0.log....wow. how are you typing? another machine?
<jmoney> Broam, naw
<Broam> jmoney: or just suffering through 800x600?
<jmoney> im on in now
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: i want to know how to jump to it in the terminal so i can use the find command
<jmoney> Broam, yeahhhh
<LJR> warehos, I just joined the room - so I have no idea. =P
<jmoney> lol
<azrael_> i love ubuntu
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: i have tried the cd command but apparently i am using it incorectly
<warehos> LJR - no worries :)
<dreamflying> ctrl +f1
<azrael_> its crazier then me
<jcc1> ahh yo need to run the mount command
<LJR> azrael_, most of us do. ;)
<bastid_raZor> azrael_: you are a troll. no help for you from me anymore.
<Broam> azrael_: try loving it when it randomly locks up every time you open too many tabs in FF
<MoralExpl> mount of filesystem failed, a maintenece shell will now be started control d will terminate this shell and retry then root@plustax:~#
<azrael_> i'm not a troll bro
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Try installing that package then : libnspr4-0d
<inaxio> i need a quick easy way to speed up in .ogv video 2x, ive tried using kino but i have no idea if its even possible and searching gives me irrelavent reuslts
<Broam> jmoney: so you don't have a Xorg.0.log, but you're running X...
<MoralExpl> Does this mean the file system is corrupt
<jcc1> it will say /dev/sd? on /xxx type ntfs
<Broam> MoralExpl: yes.
<jmoney> Broam, yeah
<jmoney> Broam, I just did a fresh install
<jcc1> cd to /xxx
<Broam> jmoney: of 9.10?
<jmoney> Broam, yes
<azrael_> kay
<Broam> jmoney: Fresh install 9.10 on intel i815 or i865 chipset?
<Krabmeat1> im lost
<jmoney> Broam, i865g
<Broam> MoralExpl: to fix it, use "fsck" command
<azrael_> no change
<MoralExpl> Broam, thanks
<Broam> MoralExpl: *only* do this if it's mounted read-only
<gigglefight> rev-160.log error message? anyone
<meway> bastid_raZor: they are all there even the recovery modes why recovery modes?
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: .... open a terminal and type "sudo mount" there will be lots of output
<Broam> MoralExpl: you *WILL* have bad things happen on a read-write mounted fs :(
<MoralExpl> Broam, how do I check to make sure it's read-only
<inaxio> i need a quick easy way to speed up in .ogv video 2x, ive tried using kino but i have no idea if its even possible
<Broam> MoralExpl: mount
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: ok done
<LJR> jcc1, he shouldn't need to sudo mount just to ping mounted devices, etc.
<Broam> MoralExpl: it will say "ro" somewhere in the line
<LJR> Just mount
<gigglefight> an error occured with I installed the 9.10 amd64
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know if theres a program/software that is like windows media center but for ubuntu? where i can connect to my xbox360?
<Broam> jmoney: anything useful in dmesg?
<warehos> ghostwolf - mythtv :)
<jmoney> Broam, maybe [  784.115025] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: no EDID data
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: one of those lines will say /dev/sd? <something like sdb2> on /xxx the xxx is the directory, the type will say ntfs
<bastid_raZor> meway:  recovery mode is incase something goes wrong and you need a shell to do some fixing. if you uninstalled the kernel-images then they should not be in grub anymore.
<Broam> jmoney: no EDID data means "I couldn't figure anything out about your monitor"
<Broam> jmoney: EDID = extended display identification or something like that
<warehos> yes
<GhostWolf> warehos and i can record live tv as well? i believe i have a tv turner part of my video card
<Broam> jmoney: how is your monitor connected?
<jcc1> so you cd to that directory
<jmoney> Broam, [    1.498010] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 865 Chipset
<meway> bastid_raZor: I have .16 but the .14's are still there
<warehos> ghostwolf - yes
<warehos> ghostwolf - its a full functioning PVR suite
<meway> bastid_raZor: only diffrent number in the serial
<warehos> its awesome
<Broam> GhostWolf: yes, if you have a tv tuner that is *supported* mythtv will work. The setup used to be a real pain but apparently it's gotten better recently
<jmoney> Broam, what should I be looking for?
<MoralExpl> Broam, Assuming it's mounted as rw how do I remount as ro?  mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda# ?
<warehos> yeah broam is correct....it can be fickle as to what types of hardware it supports
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: ok got it, but it doesn't say nfts
<Broam> jmoney: dmesg | grep agp
<gigglefight> I'm getting an invalid argument error message when I try to install 9.10 64bit  does anyone know of solutions? I'm installing through windows7
<Broam> MoralExpl: mount -r /dev/sda# -ro I think
<MoralExpl> Broam, thanks
<GhostWolf> ok Broam and warehos what about a program i saw lastnight called xbmc?
<Broam> MoralExpl: if that's wrong: lemme check man mount
<bastid_raZor> meway: did you uninstall the .14 kernel?
<jmoney> Broam, jmoney@blockworkmusic:~$ dmesg | grep -i agp
<jmoney> [    1.451760] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
<jmoney> [    1.498010] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 865 Chipset
<jmoney> [    1.498278] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 892K stolen memory
<jmoney> [    1.602884] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
<FloodBot2> jmoney: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Broam> GhostWolf: I believe that works.
<GhostWolf> or is mythtv better?
<MoralExpl> Broam, i'll check man for you, you seem busy.
<jmoney> sorry
<Broam> jmoney: you're welcome to use pastebin. :)
<meway> bastid_raZor: maybe my dumb brother did it
<GhostWolf> Broam which one do you think is better?
<warehos> ghost - never used it, not too sure about it
<jmoney> Broam, sorry didnt know
<Broam> GhostWolf: I've used neither.
<Broam> jmoney: it's cool man
<jmoney> thanks
<LJR> jmoney, no worries
<GhostWolf> ok Broam
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Any luck ? after installing that library ?
<jmoney> LJR, thnaks
<pdg1> I've got xfce. now I'm looking to setup keyboard shortcuts. I found the right place to edit settings but I can't seem to find any commands. specifically looking for commands to bring down the applications menu and to bring up the logout menu
<GhostWolf> warehos but you've used mythtv?
<Broam> GhostWolf: however, you should be able to install one, try it...or do some web searching...find someone else on the channel who's used it... I would say from what i've read: xbmc is more of a "media center" and mythtv is more of a PVR...but remember, I've never used 'em
<warehos> ghost - currently using it, yes
<meway> bastid_raZor: kernal 14 came with it apparently and when he used disk recovery it updated and gave him kernal 16
<azrael_> i install  libnspr4-0d but i'm still get the same error with chrome
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Damn.
<bastid_raZor> meway: correct.
<warehos> xbmc seems like it might be easier to setup
<Broam> jmoney: let me know when you have a pastebin ready
<warehos> but myth is pretty simple these days
<meway> bastid_raZor: so is there a way to just remove 14 from the list
<jmoney> Broam, i did
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: for example, I have a cdrom loaded, when I tye sudo mount it shows "/dev/sr1 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660" type is iso9660, a cd, so I know to cd to /media/cdrom0
<Broam> jmoney: I need the URL :)
<jmoney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350629/plain/
<bastid_raZor> meway: uninstall it in synaptic.
<jmoney> ^
<Broam> jmoney: thank you
<meway> bastid_raZor: its not there
<jmoney> Broam, no thank u! lol
<meway> bastid_raZor: well it is but not installed
<Broam> jmoney: hmm. what was the dmesg?
<jmoney> oh
<Broam> jmoney: no no, this is helpful
<pdg1> XBMC is pretty cool
<GhostWolf> ok Broam
<jmoney> Broam, here is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/350630/plain/
<steven_> hi.. does anyone know how i can adjust the colors.. i want more colors.. i think i am running very low colors
<pdg1> I don't even play games on my Xbox anymore :P
<steven_> i am on xubuntu
<GhostWolf> i just want soemthing that allows me to do what media center does and i believe media center allows you to record live tv if you have it setup
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: out of curiosity, what type is it?
<Broam> jmoney: dmesg | grep -i intel next please ;)
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: awesome you have been so helpful. I got it now. It is fuseblk, why what does this mean
<Broam> jmoney: 892k stolen memory... that's...a really small amount
<Broam> jmoney: I know in the BIOS sometimes you can configure those cards to steal more
<jmoney> Broam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/350631/plain/
<danksquirrel_> #ubuntu-bugs
<gigglefight> i need help with installing ubuntu 9.10
<bastid_raZor> meway: in synaptic search for kernel 14 .. look down the list and uncheck anything with .14 that is installed. be sure to go down the list looking
<losha> jmoney: looks like you solved your booting problem. Can you tell me how?
<gigglefight> I have tried twice already and the same error message popup comes up.
<Broam> jmoney: [    2.206039] [drm] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device  <- that's interesting...but why are you getting only a framebuffer...
<jmoney> losha, it was the stupid cd it didnt burn right -- i had to burn thru my mac and it worked ! lol
<jcc1> ahhh semi new method used by ubuntu, it is a mount type, try this command "apropos fuse" that gives you the man pages :-), used for ntfs
<jmoney> Broam, I don't know
<pdg1> steven... is gone
<losha> jmoney: I thought the cd had passed its md5 check?
<azrael_> back
<jmoney> losha, me too
<meway> \
<meway> bastid_raZor: libcamel1.2-14  ?
<Broam> jmoney: And you reinstalled xserver-xorg-intel?
<azrael_> blah
<jcc1> Krabmeat fuseblk fuse block device "apropos fuse" for man pages :-)
<mahoney> is there a problem with karmic and brightness on laptops?
<jmoney> Broam, no how would I do that
<bastid_raZor> meway: no, only things with kernel and 14 in them
<gigglefight> I'm using Windows7, installing ubuntu inside windows, before it finishes, I get an error message. please direct me to where I need to be.
<ssmy> mahoney: no.
<mahoney> bs
<azrael_> 1234
<azrael_> lol
<meway> bastid_raZor: nuthing on that list...
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Well, I don't know what is wrong.  Just installed chrome without any problems.
<Broam> jmoney: sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<azrael_> i think ubuntu hates me
<jcc1> mahoney: I've had goofy probs, works once then doesn't so I don't use it anymore, don't really need it on my system
<azrael_> and wants me to format my drive
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: ahaa
<meway> bastid_raZor: the only other thing is min12xxw
<jmoney> Broam, E: Invalid operation reinstall
<bastid_raZor> meway: then i have no idea why it is still in grub.. synaptic knows how to update grub when a kernel is removed.
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<anon995> Anyone help me out?
<Broam> jmoney: sorry...I use aptitude too much.  looking up actual command
<azrael_> and my copy of win7 is looking pretty good rite now
<jcc1> azrael_: I think your hard drive hates us
<mahoney> jcc1: yeah mine is basically not adjusting at all, except when i do it manually with apci
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: You downloaded Chrome from that url right ? http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux_fedora_i386
<azrael_> y would it hate you guys
<Broam> anon995: my best guess is `fsck /dev/sda1`
<Hydrosis> anon995: I posted about this on the forum today.  It's happening to a few of us.  no one will explain why.
<ganymede> in compiz, is there a way to automatically unminimize all windows before running the cover-switch applet so i get thumbnails for all windows instead of just the X icon? OR is there a shortcut to unminimize all windows?
<meway> bastid_raZor: maybe if i check automaticly installed?
<azrael_> yes
<Broam> Hydrosis: I've had two 9.10 machines lock up a lot
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  you wanted teh ubuntu/debian not fedora package
<azrael_> the dep file
<azrael_> yea
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<azrael_> cp is bad man
<White_Pelican> is there any way to tell gnome to allow any kde 4 apps you run to use the gnome fonts?
<stan> moore.net
<gigglefight> azrael: maybe you can help. trying to install 9.10 on win7
<jcc1> mahoney: I'm using an IBM T30 and it works one time then doesn't do anything, wierd
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: Ok, did you pickup the right architexyire
<zzz20091> I am looking for some advice on the best way to setup a server for a group of 5-20 people retirees, geographically dispersed, therefor no local login.  we have an imap server setup, we want to add shared and personal storage accessible from anywhere.  I had suggested using knowledgetree, but I was wondering if there might be a better solution.
<Krabmeat1> why cant i get into a directory with a name with spaces in it... like "documents and settings"
<gigglefight> I get an error message vefore the install completes
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<porter1> Krabmeat1, in the terminal?
<DarkMasterHalo> architecture*
<azrael_> ?
<Krabmeat1> porter1: yes
<azrael_> 32/64?
<Broam> jmoney: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel (apt-get doesn't support reinstall command)
<Hydrosis> anon995: Broam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311042
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: yeah
<gigglefight> azrael? are you using win7 and ubuntu9.10?
<azrael_> idk
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  depends on what ubuntu you installed.
<azrael_> ubuntu
<porter1> Krabmeat1, you have to escape spaces with a backslash, or otherwise enclose the path in quotes
<azrael_> 8.04
<gigglefight> oh kay, I though you mentioned something about win7 copy.
<porter1> Krabmeat1, so Documents\ and\ Settings
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: ok do uname -r and paste de output here
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<FloodBot2> anon995: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Broam> Hydrosis: I've got two desktops that lock up
<azrael_> i have a copy of win7
<gigglefight> azrael. sorry.
<Dr_Willis> azrael_:  you really may want to consider using 9.10 some time in the future.
<gigglefight> I have win7 OS .
<azrael_> yea i have the iso on my desktop rite now
<Broam> anon995: Did you ost on the thread Hydrosis pasted?
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: like this... cd "MY Docs" or cd MY\ Docs
<Hydrosis> I am Hydrosis.
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: The iso of 9.10 ?
<Hydrosis> :D
<azrael_> yea
<jmoney> Broam, now what ? reboot pc ?
<Krabmeat1> Got it! thanks jcc1 and porter1
<White_Pelican> is there any way to tell gnome to allow any kde 4 apps you run to use the gnome fonts?
<DarkMasterHalo> azrael_: an upgrade might help :P
<Broam> jmoney: I'm not sure it'll work, but if you had problems installing, you may have gotten a bum package
<azrael_> how would i go abou that
<Broam> jmoney: I really do not understand how you don't have a /var/log/ for Xorg
<jmoney> Broam, I've tried http://www.linuxreaders.com/2009/11/04/change-ubuntu-9-10-resolution/
<jmoney> and it worked!
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<anon995> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<Hydrosis> Broam, are you vaing resolution detection problems?  Nopt detecting native resolution?
<chenwl> can i ask a question?
<Broam> Hydrosis: I'm fine, it's jmoney
<Broam> chenwl: yes.
<Hydrosis> jmoney, what is your problem?
<azrael_> how would i go about upgrading
<Broam> anon995: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311042
<jcc1> Thanks for the fun, I'm tired after 10n hours of IRC#ubuntu, I came up to ask one simple question :-) and just looked at the clock... yikes!
<chenwl> The structure of GDT is very strange
<plustax2> Alright guys. I locked my computer. (version 9.10) to go out for a bit and when I came back and tried to login, it went black and locked up. I pushed the power button and now Im stuck in some sort of maintenence shell and I cant get out
<Broam> ...
<plustax2> Will somebody help me please?
<chenwl> some fields are seperated
<Krabmeat1> jcc1: have a great night thanks for the help
<Broam> plustax2: Sure.
<Broam> plustax2: Are you at the maint shell now?
<jcc1> Krabmeat1: no problem it was fun, later
<plustax2> broam I am indeed
<chenwl> http://images.cnblogs.com/cnblogs_com/stonecrazyking/segmentdiscriptor.jpg
<Krabmeat1> do i have to always enter the whole directory name or is there a shortcut if i want to jump to a different one
<White_Pelican> is there any way to tell gnome to allow any kde 4 apps you run to use the gnome fonts?
<chenwl> Base Address is seperate to 3 fields
<chenwl> why?
<Broam> plustax2: because I'm semi lazy: how many hard disks / partitions do you have? Did you just set up ubuntu w/ the defaults?
<jmoney> Broam, How do I restart X ?
<Broam> plustax2: with any luck "fsck /dev/sda1" is what you want to do
<plustax2> I have ubuntu and win7 partition
<plustax2> so should be two
<bastid_raZor> White_Pelican: i have been using kde apps in gnome since 7.04 and i have yet to figure that one out
<Broam> jmoney: used to be ctrl-alt-backspace. I'm unsure how to do it...maybe sudo pkill gdm?
<Broam> ubotu
<chenwl> http://images.cnblogs.com/cnblogs_com/stonecrazyking/segmentdiscriptor.jpg this is the GDT structure
<bastid_raZor> Broam: jmoney alt sysrq k
<Hydrosis> ctrl+prnt screen+K I think
<chenwl> Broam: can u help me?
<White_Pelican> thanks any bastid_raZor
<Broam> chenwl: I see that...
<bastid_raZor> !dontzap
<Hydrosis> jmoney: try ctrl+prnt screen+K I think
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<chenwl> Broam: thanks
<Broam> chenwl: where are you having trouble?
<plustax2> broam waddya think man?
<Guest86031> ihello
<Guest86031> i have  a question
<Broam> plustax2: please put my nick in every statement to me or I will lose them
<Hydrosis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MoralExpl> plustax2,
<MoralExpl> plustax2, its anon
<chenwl> Broam: no trouble, but the structure is very strange. Why should it seperated
<Sabre-night> I need a driver for a hard drive enclosure... the enclosure is a Dynex IDE enclosure, and i have the windows drivers, but as far as i know there are none for Linux...  any suggestions?
<Guest86031> ok
<plustax2> broam can I just pm you? I will post the solution in the chat
<porter1> Guest86031, fire away
<Broam> Sabre-night: just plug it in, see what happens
<plustax2> I cant follow this too well in here broam
<MoralExpl> come back to the channel ill help you
<Broam> plustax2: yes. normally I don't allow it
<pdg1> anyone who uses xubuntu know where i can find a list of commands to setup some keyboard shortcuts?
<Guest86031> can you install ubuntu server edition over the ubuntu desktop
<MoralExpl> plustax2, it's anonmouse, i'll help you
<jmoney> ok
<Broam> Guest86031: You can install server functions on the desktop.
<chenwl> Broam: why design the structure like this
<git__> i'm assuming everyone here uses virtualizationg right about now?
<pdg1> or anyone who uses Ubuntu, I don't think it makes a difference,
<porter1> Guest86031, you can install the ubuntu-server, which includes the software for the server
<jmoney> Broam, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1240 x 1024, maximum 2048 x 2048
<jmoney> but my screen is not in the middle now
<Broam> jmoney: well, that's *better*
<MoralExpl> plustax2, it's AnonMouse Get back on slacknet
<porter1> just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<Sabre-night> Broam,  it didn't get detected.
<Broam> chenwl: are you trying to develop for this? I'm not much of a developer
<Guest86031> ok can it be installed over ubuntu desktop or will it replace it
<Broam> Sabre-night: lsusb tell you anything? it's ub right?
<xtjacob> does anyone know an easy way to install thunderbird 3.0-rc2?
<Broam> Guest86031: you can just add the packages you need.
<Hydrosis> jmoney: I know yoru EXACT problem and wrote a fix.  Here: http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<Broam> Hydrosis: will this work for i865 chipset?
<Guest86031> which is the best web server software
<Hydrosis> Broam: I have no idea.
<porter1> Guest86031, it should install right over. You can also install only the server components you need (like apache, ftp, smtp...)
<Sabre-night> Broam, yes its USB and how do i check that, just run  "lsusb" in the terminal?
<Broam> Sabre-night: correct :)
<jmoney> Hydrosis, thanks
<chenwl> Broam: that is homework. Teacher ask us to think about that question? I have no idea why it will be like that.
<mithridates> I can't play any video in karmic -  I followed this guideline but it doesn't work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-vlc-doesnt-play-video-after-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-upgrade.html
<Broam> chenwl: Which two fields are strange to you?
<Broam> Guest86031: subjective questions like that won't get you a straight answer in here...however most people like apache
<chenwl> Base Address
<Guest86031> thanks
<Sabre-night> Broam,  it says nothing past what i know is detected.
<Broam> Sabre-night: then it didnt' find it. try dmesg
<Guest86031> does ubuntu server also have a desktop
<chenwl> Broam, it is continuous
<Guest86031> like the desktop edition
<chenwl> Broam, it is in 3 different fields
<genii> Guest86031: No, server edition is command-line only
<Broam> chenwl: two bases, I see that
<mithridates> !karmicvideo
<Broam> chenwl: notice how it's 31-24 and 7-0
<zzz20091> repeating ? I am looking for some advice on the best way to setup a server for a group of 5-20 people retirees, geographically dispersed, therefor no local login.  we have an imap server setup using 9.10 server, we want to add shared and personal storage accessible from anywhere.  I had suggested using knowledgetree, but I was wondering if there might be a better solution.
<mithridates> !factoids search video
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Broam> chenwl: the base is the LSB + the MSB, of the high byte
<opticon> what can i use on ubuntu to control ati fan speed
<Sabre-night> Broam,  a ton of stuff came up, what am i supposed to look for?
<Guest86031> so if i just installed lamp would that work
<jmoney> Hydrosis, it works but its not in the middle
<Broam> Sabre-night: just the last few lines. pull it, plug it back in, run dmesg again
<jmoney> its more to the left side
<chenwl> Broam, 3 fields
<Broam> chenwl: base 31:24, base 23:16, base 15:00, right?
<chenwl> 15:00 16:23 31:24
<Hydrosis> jmoney, what do you mean it's not in the middle?  Did you use the script or did you do it manually/
<chenwl> Bram, right
<jmoney> i used the script
<jmoney> it works
<Krabmeat1> how do i read my messages in this IRC thing?
<jmoney> but i cant see whats on the left side
<Krabmeat1> When i go to leave, it says i have unread messages
<Hydrosis> jmoney: do this.  Open a terminal window
<jmoney> like it moves the screen to da left
<Broam> jmoney: then it didn't work :(
<jmoney> Broam, it did change the resloutio ntho
<Hydrosis> jmoney: type "xrandr | grep maximu" without quotes
<Broam> jmoney: that's good
<mithridates> who can help me about playing video in karmic?
<Hydrosis> jmoney : oops. I mean "xrandr | grep maximum"
<jmoney> Hydrosis, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1240 x 1024, maximum 2048 x 2048
<Sabre-night> Broam,  okay... now what?
<Hydrosis> jmoney: good.  What resolution would you like?
<jmoney> i like the one i have now
<Sabre-night> Broam,  i don't see any difference between the two entries on the last lines
<shushek> Alan502, are you still there........
<jmoney> but it just not right
<Broam> Sabre-night: hmmmm....
<jmoney> it moved my screen to the left
<Guest86031> can i just install lamp
<Broam> Sabre-night: you have tested this enclosure in other systems and it works?
<Hydrosis> jmoney: type "gtf 1680 1050 59.9"
<bastid_raZor> zzz20091: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server
<Guest86031> thanks
<Broam> Sabre-night: use paste.ubuntu.com, paste like the last 20 lines of your dmesg
<Sabre-night> Broam,  i haven't used it in a while, but i know it works, or had worked, it hasn't been in any conditions that would cause it not to work.
<jmoney> Hydrosis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/350637/
<Broam> Sabre-night: ok.
<Broam> Sabre-night: I take it power's on, lights come on, etc?
<jmoney> Hydrosis, i used this script http://www.linuxreaders.com/2009/11/04/change-ubuntu-9-10-resolution/
<Broam> Sabre-night: so if you pull the cord and plug it back in, then type dmesg again...
<zzz20091> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Broam> Sabre-night: you don't see *any* difference?
<Hydrosis> jmoney: type  "xrandr "1680x1050_59.90"  146.89  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync"
<Hydrosis> jmoney: almost done
<Sabre-night> Broam,  the light will go dim when unplugged from USB and off if there's no power
<Broam> Sabre-night: that's "working" enough for me
<Sabre-night> Broam,  but lemme post the dmesg
<Hydrosis> jmoney: type "xrandr --addmode VGA1 1680x1050_59.90"
<jmoney> didnt work the 1st
<Broam> Sabre-night: ok
<jmoney> it gave me options Hydrosis
<Sabre-night> Broam,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/350638/
<jmoney> xrandr "1680x1050_59.90"  146.89  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<jmoney> didnt work
<Hydrosis> jmoney: replace the "" in the first one with "" you made yourself.  Then do that second steop and then type "xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1680x1050_59.90"
<Adross> I'm trying to use the ingres python driver in ubuntu. however, the line:  conn = ingresdbi.connect(vnode="(local)",database="iidbdb")
<Broam> Sabre-night: sr2: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy
<Adross> results in: ingresdbi.DataError: (3, 0, 'IM003', '[Ingres][Ingres ODBC CLI] \nLoadLibrary error code = 67620', None)
<Sabre-night> Broam,  is that it?
<Broam> Sabre-night: it might be.
<jmoney> Hydrosis, u mean xrandr --newmode "1240x1024_60.00"  105.50  1240 1320 1448 1656  1024 1027 1037 1063 -hsync +vsync
<Sabre-night> Broam,  the tigerjet stuff is my Magic jack (inoperable) and i have a USB cable for my camera plugged in.
<Broam> Sabre-night: hmm.
<Sabre-night> Broam, otherwise nothing else is plugged in besides the enclosure and those 2 usb things
<Broam> Sabre-night: so you don't see anything when it's plugged in and then pulled back out?
<Hydrosis> I thought you wanted 1600x1050?  jmoney.  We can easily make it 1240x1024 by doing what I told you but replaceing the resolution with the one you want.
<Broam> Sabre-night: and lsusb shows nothing other than what you expect.
<Sabre-night> lemme try with it unplugged
<spO> none                  1.9G  844K  1.9G   1% /dev/shm
<spO> none                  1.9G  280K  1.9G   1% /var/run
<spO> is that right, that is what df -h givres me
<spO> those fs have none?
<FloodBot2> spO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meway> bastid_raZor if i reinstall it and uninstall it will it hurt?
<Sabre-night> Broam, yes, lemme try the dmesg while its unplugged
<Hydrosis> jmoney: just read the last part of this post and follwo along with it, changing the resolution as desired.  http://chvnx.com/post/280205781/change-screen-resolution-in-linux-ubuntu
<Broam> Sabre-night: dmesg will only show stuff after you plug it in, but it's nice to have a baseline
<meway> bastid_raZor got unplugged during an uninstall acording to my brother
<jmoney> Hydrosis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/350641/
<Guest49809> Can I get someone from the outside world to check this address for me: http://www.imakmud.com:4444/server.html
<Sabre-night> Broam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/350642/
<Broam> Sabre-night: this is after plugging it in again?
<Guest49809> test
<Sabre-night> Broam, that is while it is unplugged.
<Broam> Guest49809: Hello there, I am a web server that lives in Mr. Beck's Garage
<Broam> Sabre-night: ok, plug it in, paste another dmesg
<Broam> prospero977: and I'm totally telling your wife.
<Sabre-night> Broam, plugged in; http://paste.ubuntu.com/350643/
<Hydrosis> jmoney: 2 mins and I'll have a written fix.  Just add each line to the terminal when you get it.
<prospero977> Thank you. It's sitting behind a router and laptop with a buttload of iptable rules
<prospero977> appreciated
<Broam> Sabre-night: no change means...it doesn't work. :( I am sorry. Usually these things go
<jmoney> Hydrosis, thx
<Broam> Sabre-night: usually it "just works" but I believe you've found one that doesn't.
<Sabre-night> Broam,  it requires drivers... its 'special' like that :|
<Broam> Sabre-night: I must go, wife needs me...you may see if anyone else is able to help.
<Sabre-night> Broam,  allright, thanks
<Broam> Sabre-night: It's so special you may wish to make a special trip back to the place of purchase. :)
<Sabre-night> Broam,  its like a few years old
<Sabre-night> oops :P
<TecR0c> what is the command to update apt-get ?
<porter1> TecR0c, sudo apt-get update
<porter1> Sabre-night, is your cd drive not working?
<TecR0c> thanks porter1
<chenrui> Hello
<mrloafbot> hello
<Sabre-night> porter1,  External hard drive enclosure
<Hydrosis> jmoney: please do this and let me know how it comes out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350645/
<Shazam> is there a command to perform an automated check to a recently edited fstab file? "check fstab" is pretty google-proof
<porter1> Sabre-night, are you running ubuntu in virtual box?
<chenrui> what is This app
<Sabre-night> no, ubuntu is my host, Windows XP would be my guest.
<mrloafbot> q
<chenrui> yes
<porter1> sabre-night, so it's not working in Ubuntu?
<meway> OK I removed the kernel .14   and its still on the grub list on boot up any way to remove it from that list?
<wrektjet> hi. im trying to completely remove a file - mediatomb- and dont seem to be able to
<chenrui> No sense
<Sabre-night> porter1,  nope, and its USB.
<jiohdi> meway: edit menu.lst
<jmoney> Hydrosis, it works but it moves my display to the left
<philabole> can anyone tell me why ubuntu won't access the net...I am running a new system with a new Gigabyte M61PME-S2P
<azrael_> hey anyone know how to use adept manger?
<jmoney> now i have a black space on the right of my monitor
<meway> jiohdi thx thats what i have been here for the whole time XD
<prospero977> quit
<bhudev> ff
<azrael_> hey anyone know how to use adept manager?
<porter1> sabre-night, can you manually mount it?
<azrael_> hey anyone know how to use adept manager?
<Sabre-night> porter1,  you mean set it up as a slave internally? no, i don't have the "slave" slot on my hard drive cable.. and worse enough i just pitched a handfull of em.
<Hydrosis> jmoney: can you try adjusting your screen manually?  I mean, adjusting the horizontal and vertical balance etc?  Try centering your monitor with that.  If possible, take a screenshot and post it to somewhere like imgshack so I know what Im working with here.
<pnema> Anyone good at regex?  Looking for a pattern to match one or words with each word separated by white space
<Shazam> philabole: any thoughts on what the problem is. that's kind of generic. do you have a router on your LAN, and can you ping it?
<mrloafbot> :q
<colin_> Hey guys I need some help
<porter1> sabre-night, no, you might need to see if linux is detecting the kernel enough to allow you to manually mount it. One way is to figure out you drive's name, and try using the mount command
<mrloafbot> how do I quit irssi?
<philabole> any one know why ubuntu will not access the net....I am running a system with a new Gigabyte M61PME-S2P mother board
<jmoney> Hydrosis, the screen shot gonna look normal
<philabole> Shazam: I do not have a router
<Sabre-night> porter1,  how would i go about doing that?
<colin_> When I download a tar.gz it just opens in archive view with a whole bunch of files, how do i install them
<ctmjr> mrloafbot: /quit
<jmoney> hmm
<b0xxy> colin_: this picture might help with solving them problem http://1.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kvgpm0VGqK1qa0m2io1_400.jpg
<Hydrosis> jmoney: ah yeah, I guess they would.
<azrael2> anyone know how to use adept manager
<mrloafbot> thank you ctmjr!
<colin_> thanks
<jmoney> Hydrosis, is there in those numbers to move the screen more to the right
<meway> omg lolz b0xxy
<b0xxy> LOL
<Shazam> philabole: ping localhost
<colin_> OH WOW
<azrael2> anyone know how to use adept manager
<Luigi> lawlaroni and cheese with roflnaise
<colin_> Nice one
<b0xxy> :>
<porter1> sabre-night, what was the link to the log you posted earlier?
<philabole> Shazam: i think it may have something to do with drivers...Although i have never had problems instlling ubuntu before....but this is a new system
<Hydrosis> jmoney: can you paste bin your "gtf 1240 1024 59.9" results?  Just drop "gtf 1240 1024 59.9" in the terminal again.
<azrael2> oh god she here too
<Sabre-night> porter1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/350643/
<spO> how do i make it so date is always displayed in 12 hour times instead of 24 hour time?
<azrael2> fake boxxy still make me rage
<philabole> Shazam: i don't mean to appear stupid but how do i do that?
<Sabre-night> porter1,  thats from dmesg
<azrael2> 1800000000 get i'm still made
<jmoney> Hydrosis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/350651/
<Luigi> Shhhh
<Luigi> ATTENTION EVERYONE!
<colin_> I NEED HELP
<Luigi> That will be all.
<azrael2> anyone know how to use adept manager
<Luigi> azrael2
<Sabre-night> there's a psycologyst that can help
<Luigi> yes
<Luigi> you open it
<Luigi> and click things
<FloodBot2> Luigi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<Shazam> philabole: open a terminal window, and type "ping localhost"
<bastid_raZor> !ops | b0xxy .. click the link
<ubottu> b0xxy .. click the link: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Luigi> what?
<fractalis> Is there a way to find out what partitions my ubuntu installation is using (for /swap, /, etc...?)
<Luigi> F you FloodBot2
<philabole> Shazam: thanks i'll try that and check back in a few
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<azrael2> ok for adept i need to login as root how do i do that?
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<jiohdi> fractalis: use gparted
<b0xxy> children children
<Fezzler> any ardour user install latest package?
<b0xxy> it is only a man fucking a chicken, wats the problem
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex.
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<b0xxy> colin_: google.com
<FloodBot2> colin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunil> youtube vedios are not playing why?
<porter1> Sabre-night, you might be able to do "sudo mkdir /mnt/external"
<colin_> How do you install files from a tar.bz archive?
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex.
<fractalis> jiohdi: I was thinking that, anyway from a terminal?
<ctmjr> boxxy_: you do realize children do use this channel  and do it again
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex..
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex.
<meway> jiohdi what is lilo.conf  ?
<FloodBot2> Luigi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex..
<meway> jiohdi what and is it named after lilo
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex.
<porter1> Sabre-night, and then do "sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/external"
<jiohdi> meway, lilo is a different booter than grub which is the standard for ubuntu
<colin_> ANAL FUNGUS
<jiohdi> fractalis: not sure from a terminal
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex..
<azrael2> can anyone give me sum help on using adept manager
<ctmjr> boxxy_: you do realize children do use this channel  and do it again and the ops will kline you
<Luigi> FloodBot2 likes gay sex.
<colin_> ANAL PENETRATTION
<sunil> how to play videos on you tube???
<b0xxy> click the > button
<Sabre-night> porter1,  ntfsmount command not fount
<azrael2> btards are here
<meway> jiohdi so if i edited the wrong file will it fck up?
<Luigi> b0xxy likes gay sex.
<ZykoticK9> !ops colin_ & Luigi need to go
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Luigi> b0xxy likes gay sex..
<porter1> Sabre-night, is your drive formatted as ntfs?
<Sabre-night> porter1,  er "sudo: ntfsmount: command not found
<Sabre-night> "
<meway> jiohdi well correct file just wrong lines
<b0xxy> hey ctmjr, suck my balls u arabfuck
<Hydrosis> jmoney: damn bro, I dont know what to say about that.  Your numbers match mine, and Im not too sure if tampering with those numbers is safe.  There's usually a reset button/option built into the monitors.  I think you need to adjust that,  It should be buttons on your monitor to open the monitor controls.  Trying moving the screen to the left that way.
<Luigi> !ops ZykoticK9 needs to go
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sabre-night> porter1,  the external one? i don't know but i don't think so.
<jmoney> i can do that
<meway> jiohdi anyway it did not work at all
<Luigi> !ops ZykoticK9 is spamming and posting porn
<jmoney> im using a tv as my monitor
<jmoney> lcd
<Hydrosis> nice
<Luigi> hehehe
<ctmjr> !o4o | boxxy_:
<ubottu> boxxy_:: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<b0xxy> very nice
<b0xxy> u know commands
<porter1> sabre-night, you will need to figure out what the drive is formatted as. if you bought it or formatted it in Windows, it will be either FAT of NTFS
<Luigi> !o4o | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<meway> jiohdi :( I want to get rid of 2 lines on the boot list
<Hydrosis> ubottu loves gay black jewish nerds.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b0xxy> !o4o ctmjr
<jiohdi> meway: are you using grub or lilo?
<Luigi> !o4o ctmjr
<meway> jiohdi grub
<jmoney> Hydrosis, i did that and still a lil off
<Luigi> !o4o | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<jiohdi> meway: you found menu.list and edited it?
<Luigi> !o4o | ctmjr | boxxy_
<ubottu> ctmjr | boxxy_: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Sabre-night> porter1,  well, how old is NTFS? because its a relatively old drive.
<Luigi> !o4o | While I like buttsex
<ubottu> While I like buttsex: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<meway> jiohdi yes I did but I don't think its the right file It dose not even hint at what to edit :(
<Luigi> Ha
<Sabre-night> porter1,  I'mma say FAT
<Luigi> !o4o | While I like butt fuckin, and getting torn open
<ubottu> While I like butt fuckin, and getting torn open: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !Co
<stew> Luigi: can you please stop?
<jiohdi> meway, if you open menu.list in the /boot directory, you will see the options you have, if you wish to get rid of some you just remove them and save the file
<Luigi> stew tell me thats not funny
<Hydrosis> jmoney: I'm all out of options on my end.  Sounds like it's a hardware problem.  I think there's memory in a lot of newer models to save the settings, and that could be no good anymore.  Ive heard of that being a symptom of bad monitor hardware.
<stew> Luigi: please just stay on-topic
<Hydrosis> jmoney: I could be wrong.
<meway> jiohdi there is no menu.lst
<jmoney> Hydrosis, thanks tho
<Luigi> starcraftman, theres too many people for that
<jiohdi> meway, how about menu.list?
<jmoney> we got it working tho
<Luigi> stew*
<jmoney> lol
<mattwj2002> hi all
<Hydrosis> jmoney: no problem, it's why Im here.  Free help to those in need.
<azrael2> can anyone give me sum help on using adept manager
<Luigi> !o4o | While I like butt fuckin mattwj2002
<Sagaci> !op | Luigi
<ubottu> Luigi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> !ops | Luigi
<meway> jiohdi i have Grub-menu.lst      and i have python-gmenu.list
<woodyjlw> updates broke my ubuntu 8.10, I have fresh install now and no updates installed, not sure witch one broke it. if I update again and it breaks is there a way I can remove the updates?  it was my suspend and wake that broke
<porter1> Sabre-night, and then do "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/external"
<mattwj2002> what?
<mattwj2002> Luigi what the heck?
<DaZ_> he got a hot cup of stfu :3
<mattwj2002> !op | Luigi
<ubottu> Luigi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<azrael2> can anyone give me sum help on using adept manager
<jiohdi> meway: what directory are you in?
<bastid_raZor> jiohdi: grub2 does not use a menu.lst
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | meway jiohdi
<porter1> Sabre-night, I'm making the assumption from the logs you showed me that the drive is sdb, so the first partition would be sdb1 (the first partition on the drive). if you have any other partition configurations on the drive, you might have to change this
<Sabre-night> porter1,  mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ubottu> meway jiohdi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sabre-night> porter1, there are no partitions.
<jiohdi> meway are you using grub or grub2
<meway> jiohdi grub-menu.lst is located /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples
<porter1> Sabre-night, is it unformatted?
<mattwj2002> hey guys I have a question
<meway> jiohdi updated to grub 2
<jiohdi> meway: in grub its found at /boot/boot/grub  as menu.lst
<jiohdi> meway, I am not familiar with grub2
<pnema> Anyone good at regex?  Looking for a pattern to match one or words with each word separated by white space
<Sabre-night> porter1,  im sorry, you mean esternal.. there might be one
<meway> jiohdi I have a boot/grub directory
<jiohdi> meway, any menu file in it?
<prime_heretic> HI, could anyone point me at some straightforward docs to make an ubuntu package, it's nothing complex just scripts that need dropping into a directory on install
<burzki> jiohdi, meway no menu.lst in !grub2
<mattwj2002> what are the rules about selling ubuntu?
<meway> than how do i fix it!
<Stealthbox> Shazam: when i do a local ping what am i looking for and how long should i let it run
<jiohdi> meway, my apologies I thought you were using grub
<meway> oh thats ok jiohdi :)
<burzki> meway, missed your problem, just in.  9.04 or earlier, upgrade grub, lost boot??
<DaZ_> mattwj2002: gpl doesn't regulate it imo.
<mattwj2002> like on ebay
<Sabre-night> mattwj2002,  why sell it? it's free to dowload
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall | prime_heretic .. read the entire page..some warnings to adhere to
<ubottu> prime_heretic .. read the entire page..some warnings to adhere to: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Shazam> Stealthbox: just once was all i needed to see. I wanted to make sure the hardware underneath was running
<DaZ_> Sabre-night: for monies.
<meway> burzki no i have 2 extra boots
<burzki> !brub2 | meway
<meway> burzki I need to remove them from the boot list
<mattwj2002> good point
<burzki> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mattwj2002> I was just curious
<Stealthbox> Shazam: do you wnt me to type in the info it gave me?
<mattwj2002> I saw some people selling it on ebay
<prime_heretic> bastid_raZor: looks just the ticket, ta
<mattwj2002> )
<porter1> mattwj2002, you can always ship cds to people
<Shazam> Stealthbox: sure, gimme a line
<Sabre-night> DaZ_, to some chump who doesn't know its free?  sounds like an elementary school bait and switch.
<burzki> meway, which distro
<porter1> mattwj2002, although there's plenty of people who will ship for free
<DaZ_> Sabre-night: i've seen it works [;
<meway> burzki karmic
<DaZ_> but he can include tech support.
<Stealthbox> Shazam: 64 bytes from localhos (127.0.0.1): icmp-seq...........
<Sabre-night> DaZ_,  mm
<burzki> meway, check the grub2 page ^^
<meway> burzki I have a xp partition
<meway> burzki looking now
<Shazam> Stealthbox: ok, so we're looking good thus far
<Shazam> Stealthbox: now try ping www.google.com
<faileas> iirc, isn't canonical stopping having unlimited free cds ? you can order one or two, but not more, across releases?
<Stealthbox> Shazam: cool
<Sabre-night> porter1, you there?
<Stealthbox> Shazam: ok....brb
<prime_heretic> bastid_raZor: ah can't do PPAs with it. =( I'll read through the main packaging docs again, it's just they confuse the hell out of me
<bullgard> What is the reason that Karmic does not provide a Clonezilla package? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clonezilla.
<porter1> sabre-night, yeah. You might want to try installing gparted so you can see what hard drives are being detected and which are not
<mattwj2002> yeah canonical has faileas
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> oops
<mattwj2002> :(
<FloodBot2> mattwj2002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas> so.. selling cds might make sense, in that context
<porter1> sabre-night, are you running karmic?"
<Sabre-night> porter1,  its ubuntu 9.10,
<JohninLex> has anyone else had trouble burning a .iso or losing there number pad or know a fix?
<meway> burzki ^^ I think i found it just diffrent directory
<Some_Person> dput won't upload my package to my ppa. It keeps stalling at ``Uploading supertux_0.3.2-SVN~r6246.tar.gz: 148569k/148570k''. No errors, doesn't quit. It's just sitting there doing nothing
<porter1> sabre-night, cool, go to System->Administration->Disk Utility
<porter1> sabre-night, and tell me if you see another drive besides the internal one
<Stealthbox_> Shazam: host unknown www.google.com
 * DaZ_ sences no dns set up.
<danny_> can someone help me please im having graphics problems i cant play any games or enable desktop effects
<DaZ_> s :
<JohninLex> has anyone else had trouble burning a .iso or losing there number pad or know a fix?
<Sabre-night> there are some hard drives that branch off from the internal, but im assuming thats still internal, other than that its CD drives or usb tigerjet (Magicjack)
<burzki> meway, ;-)
<Sabre-night> porter1,  there are some hard drives that branch off from the internal, but im assuming thats still internal, other than that its CD drives or usb tigerjet (Magicjack)
<meway> burzki or not what i want to get rid of dose not appear to be in the list 0_0
<porter1> sabre-night, hmm. Have you tried reinstalling, leaving the drive plugged in while ubuntu boots?
<solar_ant> hi all
<losha> bullgard: dunno, since I don't use it, but my first thought is that maybe it doesn't work well (or wasn't sufficiently tested) with ext4?
<Shazam> Stealthbox_: type ifconfig, and post to pastebin what it says
<solar_ant> I am having trouble configuring my surround to work
<JohninLex> has anyone else had trouble burning a .iso or losing there number pad or know a fix?
<solar_ant> its an alc855
<porter1> sabre-night, NOT reinstalling, I meant reBOOTING
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, Clonezilla is a LiveCD vs a regular program, unless you're refering to the server side, which i imagine you could run on Ubuntu.
<Shazam> Stealthbox_: you'll have to let someone else take over, see PM
<Sabre-night> porter1,  no, but i can.
<bastid_raZor> JohninLex: ctrl alt shift numlock key should get your number pad back. burn an iso .. brasero or k3b
<solar_ant> I have it on indepenedent mode and tried speaker-test surround51 -c6
<danny_> i need someone to help me trouble shoot my graphics driver
<solar_ant> 6 channel is activated
<solar_ant> but I have sound only from the six speakers
<porter1> sabre-night, cool, try and see if you get better results., Sometimes drive get caught the first time they are plugged in.
<solar_ant> front*
<bastid_raZor> JohninLex: btw, are you using ubuntu in a VM?
<Sabre-night> porter1,  mmk, brb
<Stealthbox_> Shazam: what do you mean post to pastebin?
<pringo> morning
<ZykoticK9> !pastebin > Stealthbox_
<porter1> pringo, good night
<ubottu> Stealthbox_, please see my private message
<danny_> i need someone to help me trouble shoot my graphics driver
<pringo> is this the right place for help on ubuntu running on eeepc
<burzki> meway, did you have grub1 first and now grub2, or grub2 all along?
<Stealthbox_> Shazam: ah ok
<JohninLex> bastid_raZor,  that did not work and I have been using brasero, not it is a full install on it very own hda
<porter1> pringo, you are welcome to ask ubuntu questions here
<meway> burzki grub 1 first
<pringo> i have ubuntu running on an eeepc with 4GB disk
<arquebus> pringo- you could try #eeepc
<pringo> i am running out and just added another 1GB SD disk but it does not look like it is recognising it
<danny_> i need someone to help me trouble shoot my graphics driver
<bastid_raZor> JohninLex: i had the same issues with the number pad moving the mouse.. and that key combo solved it. i've had issues with brasero. i use k3b now.
<losha> JohninLex: brasero seems very buggy these days. I think k3b is much better....
<burzki> meway, grub1&2 dont get along well, especially in multiboot environs.  check synaptic for os-prober
<pringo> how  do i get it to recognise the new sd card and then increase the disk spac
<DaZ> danny_: what card? :f
<porter1> danny_, do you have any error logs?
<danny_> geforc 9500gt
<ZykoticK9> JohninLex, brasero is one of the few programs i uninstall from the default Ubuntu install - k3b (although a KDE, and requiring the huge KDE libraries) is much more feature rich then brasero (I don't know of a good gnome burning gui).  And you can always use command line to burn as well ;)
<JohninLex> ok I will try k3b
<porter1> pringo, have you formatted the drive yet?
<danny_> alot of error messages
<Stealthbox_> Shazam: thank you
<pfifo> I feel the urge to complain about a lack of mp3 support in ubuntu, i would like to make FLV movies without having to compile mencoder from scratch, BUT NOOOOOO, thanks for giving me a reason to buy asprin.
<burzki> meway, another thread maybe helpful .. http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152790
<pringo> ah not yet  - how do i do that please ?
<bullgard> losha, ZykoticK9: Thank you for commenting.
<danny_> trying to install the driver it says SystemError: installArchives() failed
<porter1> pfifo, mp3 support?
<meway> burzki I found the os-prober
<Sabre-night> porter1,  nada
<pringo> whn i run a df -k i o not see anything to do with the new card
<meway> burzki It says its installed
<JohninLex> ZykoticK9, I have been on ubuntu for 2 years and I still can not use the command line :(
<pfifo> *.flv needs mp3 audio, and i dont have it
<DaZ> pfifo: enjoy the freedom.
<porter1> sabre-night, is it at least appearing in the disk utility?
<ZykoticK9> JohninLex, use whatever works for you :) cli is very powerful tool to learn though...
<faileas> JohninLex: well, you tend to pick it up, as you need it
<burzki> meway, just checking
<Sabre-night> porter1,  nope
<Sabre-night> porter1,  game over?
<faileas> pfifo: you can prolly get mencoder from medibuntu i think
<porter1> sabre-night, if it isn't, then you might want to check if it works ok in Windows. If it's really old, then it might be damaged somehow. Otherwise, the kernel devs haven't caught the drive. In that case, you might want to tell a developer
<JohninLex> ZykoticK9, I am installing k3b now, faileas  yea i know I but I still tend to use gui
<danny_> porter 1 it says SystemError: installArchives() failed when trying to install driver
<losha> pfifo: mp3 and flv are proprietary formats. The problem is political rather than technical, and as such, harder to solve...
<porter1> danny_, which driver?
<Sabre-night> porter1,  yup, thanks.
<danny_> porter1 nvidia 195
<porter1> sabre-night, out of curiosity, what's the name of the drive?
<bastid_raZor> faileas: pfifo you can get it from the ubuntu repo's.. don't need medibuntu.
<faileas> bastid_raZor: with mp3 support and such?
<pfifo> how?
<bastid_raZor> pfifo: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, add the medibuntu repo and install either w32codecs or w64codecs depending on where you're using 32 or 64 bit - this is generally all the microsoft-style video/audio codecs.
<burzki> meway, so your boot menu lists karmic and xp each twice .. or ??
<Sabre-night> porter1, name name? or brand? it was a local disk C: drive from a windows 98 tower
<porter1> danny_, have you checked to see if a reinstall has loaded the module?
<bastid_raZor> faileas: i did a apt-cache policy mencoder.. no idea what it lacks if it lacks at all
<danny_> porter1, no i dont know how to do that
<porter1> sabre-night, so the drive you put in the enclosure was old?
<meway> burzki  lists xp    .16-generic    and stupid 14.-generic
<porter1> danny_, have you rebooted?
<danny_> porter1, many times
<pfifo> ill remember that, too bad I already compiled, and I definatly dont want to screw up my ability to make vids for psp, next time ill give it a shot tho
<faileas> bastid_raZor: in general medibuntu has things they can't compile into ubuntu for legal reasons... http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/mencoder.html this mentions mp3 support, explicitly
<meway> burzki  I dont know the full number lol
<porter1> danny_, do you get any graphics at all?
<losha> pfifo: check out http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<BlueSherpa> is there a way to list drives that are available to be mounted in linux?
<bastid_raZor> faileas: then medibuntu may be the best way to go.
<pringo> porter1: how do i format the new sd card please
<burzki> meway, is listing the old kernels ..
<faileas> bastid_raZor: precisely why i recommended it.
<meway> burzki  yup
<Sabre-night> porter1, not nessisarily, the person i got the tower from tries to fix them up, he may have replaced with this, however its only 12-13 gigs, so it would be a bit dated.
<porter1> BlueSherpa, you can use the Drive Utility under System->Administration on the top bar
<BlueSherpa> thx
<Pubuntu> Tired of NIGGERS?  Sick of their monkeyshines?  Would you rather never have to deal with the fecal-colored beast?  Then you are not alone!  Join us at Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum  At Chimpout WE ARE NOT WHITE SUPREMACISTS!  We welcome anybody who isn't a NIGGER and who HATES NIGGERS!   http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<meway> burzki  and there uninstalled
<burzki> meway, just trying then to clean up?
<GhostWolf> ok i got a problem im trying to install xbmc and it tells me to add the repo by adding it through software sources, now i have the software sources up but it doesn't have third party source tab is that same as other sources under ubuntu 9.10?
<Sabre-night> porter1, but i know for a fact the hard drive works.
<danny_> porter1, no desktop effects wont run WoW and laggy in youtube
<meway> burzki  its been done
<meway> burzki  same
<losha> !ops | the chimpout nutcases are back again....
<ubottu> the chimpout nutcases are back again....: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<porter1> Sabre-night, then most likely the particular manufacturer is just old enough to not be supported
<stew> losha: Pubuntu [n=Pubuntu@209.125.38.182] has quit [K-lined
<burzki> meway, solved?
<meway> burzki  no i already tried that before
<BlueSherpa> porter1: do you know of a way to recover an ext3 file system?  I went to create a new partition on a disk and accidentally selected the wrong one
<faileas> BlueSherpa: try testdisk
<meway> burzki  I just double checked and nothing to be cleaned
<losha> stew: thank you...
<Sabre-night> porter1, western digital - hard drive. Dynex enclosure
<BlueSherpa> porter1: the drive currently reports as having no partitions
<burzki> meway, so your problem is fixed?
<porter1> BlueSherpa, if it was completely written over, you are probably screwed. otherwise, you would have to go to an expert to recover anything
<meway> burzki  no ...
<BlueSherpa> porter1: k, I'm guessing the partition just got deleted and I only need a way to recover it
<meway> burzki  clean did nothing
<BlueSherpa> porter1: no way to do that short of an expert?
<porter1> Sabre-night, strange. usually WDs are well supported
<porter1> BlueSherpa, unfortunately, if no partition is shown, then yes.
<BlueSherpa> k
<BlueSherpa> thx
<Sabre-night> porter1,  its the enclosure, it doesn't like NOT having drivers.
<Stealthbox> Shazam: once i post my ifconfig info to pastebin....do i just monitor the post until someone replies?
<porter1> BlueSherpa, did you write over it?
<danny_> porter1, absolutely no graphics at all
<BlueSherpa> no
<losha> BlueSherpa: I second faileas recommendation: try 'testdisk'....
<BlueSherpa> ok, thanks guys, I'll try that
<meway> burzki :( ...
<mksmothers> :)
<mksmothers> ;0
<porter1> Sabre-night, some of the hardware combinations simply won't work on linux, or the manufacturers specifcally limit to Windows, so ya never know
<faileas> Stealthbox: er.. no, you link it here, and let whoever's helping you know of the link ;p
<Sabre-night> porter1,  mm yeah
<kupesoft> I have a precompiled binary that seems to run fine on other distros, but segfaults on Ubuntu. Is there anyway to fix this?
<burzki> meway, not sure your problem now .. i came in late and missed you initial question.  maybe restate?
<porter1> danny_, you've tried reinstalling the nvidia-185 packages?
<harikumar> Hi Friends, I need some info, Im new for ubuntu.. I got install ubuntu inside window with bootable in defferent partion, whenever i restart my pc the is boot option to choose. Now my Window Vista got prob and i really need to format the window partion and reinstall it. i just worried if i formated i will lost ubuntu too. Anyone can help me?
<venom> I've installed Windows XP in Sun's VirtualBox, the sound I play from xp is ok and there is no problem with that, but mic is not working. Can some help me out with that?
<danny_> porter1, when installing 185 it gives me SystemError: installArchives() failed also
<iflema> lol
<porter1> danny_, using the Restricted Drivers manager?
<danny_> porter1, using hardware drivers in ubuntu 9.10
<iWolf> harikumar, You might not delete you're ubuntu partition, try using Google, if that does not work, ask us again
<meway> burzki
<meway> Hello I am running ubuntu v 9.10 and the GNU GRUB screen gives me way to many options Ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-16-generic        ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-16-gemeroc (recovery mode) Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-generic and Its recovery mode as well as Memory test (memtest86+) Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)  also I have a microsoft xp partition I am keeping    Anyone That knows of a topic or forum post I can read to fix this please 
<James_-_> anyone know how to open a port from the command line in a smoothwall box so that i can access the web interface and configure the rest of the box... I have asked this on the smoothwall IRC but no one is around
<dbum_> I recently mounted a filesystem 9.10 using a Live CD, Ubuntu 9.04 and was able to access my old files on /home by changing the permissions without giving a password. Isn't that a security flaw?
<Stealthbox>  faileas: ok thanks
<Roasted> how can I enable mp3 encoding?
<faileas> dbum_: no. its a feature. its so you can recover files if **** happens
<meway> burzki also when it was uninstalling the .14 grub wich it appears was still successfully complete
<Stealthbox> Shazam: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f2056d5e8
<faileas> dbum_:  you ALWAYS have the option of encrypted /home folders if you're worried about that
<bastid_raZor> faileas: the ubuntu repo version also states mp3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/mencoder
<Stealthbox> or for that matter anyone who may be able to help please take a look at my post......http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f2056d5e8
<dbum_> faileas: ok, thx
<faileas> Stealthbox: do you use ipv6? else, that box dosen't seem to be disconnected
<danny_> porter1, do i need resreicted driver manager? and how do i get it?
<harikumar> thankx buddy, but in window at add remove program there is option where uninstall ubuntu, before i got try to to uninstall and it fullu remove my ubuntu in different partion, i just worried if i formated sure i wont lost my ubuntu right?
<faileas> James_-_: if it has ssh, you might want to try ssh tunneling to it, then using that
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: "And you can always use command line to burn as well." Which command-line program do you recommend for this purpose?
 * prime_heretic bangs his head against the wall... repeatedly
<Stealthbox> faileas: not sure what ipv6 is
<pringo> hello i have inserted a new sd card into my eeepc but its not mounting this sd card - can i get some help please
<Stealthbox> faileas: so it seems to be connected fine?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, cdrecord for general stuff - doesn't do bin/cue stuff i think, maybe...  have fun.
<faileas> harikumar: if you can uninstall from windows you used wubi. wubi installs ubuntu to a  image, in the windows drive. so if you format it, you will lose ubuntu too, probably
<faileas> Stealthbox: no
<faileas> its not connected at all
<porter1> danny_, first open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-185"
<venom> I've installed Windows XP in Sun's VirtualBox, the sound I play from xp is ok and there is no problem with that, but mic is not working. Can some help me out with that?
<prime_heretic> I just want to make my program available to others via the Ubuntu repositories, installing is literally just a case of copy 4 files to a directory, do I *really* have tio read through 50 odd pages of confusing packaging docs to get this done?
<porter1> danny_, then, do "sudo apt-get clean"
<jamiewan_> can someone please help re this scrambled text- http://imagebin.ca/view/WaMxQdAR.html
<arquebus> pringo- go to #eeepc
<pringo> thanks
<Stealthbox> faileas: no not at the moment, should i lg out and reconnect it?
<porter1> danny_, then reboot. And then try using the driver manager again to install the nvidia driver again.
<arquebus> np
<faileas> lol
<Random832> prime_heretic, what program is this?
<faileas> Stealthbox: what was the problem again? >_>
<prime_heretic> Just a python plugin for totem
<Stealthbox> faileas: it is a new machine and i can't get ubuntu to connect to the net....
<cor_r> jamiewan_ , joke?
<faileas> Stealthbox: i don't see a network connection. check physical connections, and if they are fine, try ifconfig again
<jamiewan_> cor_r: no seriuos
<thoyne> i ate a big red candle
<losha> bullgard: most of the gui programs end up calling wodim/cdrecord/growisofs
<jamiewan_> *serious
<Real_Ubot> Why does ssh server prompt for my key password when the path to the authorized_keys hav a mark in front of it?
<kerdal> can't access http://192.168.0.1/ to configure my router. need assistance
<danny_> porter1, alright restarting
<Stealthbox> faileas: physical connections are fine and i have done ifconfig many times over the llast few days
<bastid_raZor> kerdal: most times when my router does that i have to power cycle it.
<faileas> Stealthbox: how do you know they are fine?
<bullgard> losha: I have heard this already, yes.
<bastid_raZor> s/most/any time
<faileas> swapped cables? checked lights?
<jamiewan_> cor_r:  been like it for a few weeks now, didi it once before but rectified itself after new kernel, but now back again
<cor_r> jamiewan_ , look in ur preferences and then ur gnome style, there is a tab where u can switch the letters..maybe theres ur solution
<Stealthbox> faileas: because i am switching the same connection between the two machines and it works fine on this one
<lwieise87> why is Brasera taking so long to burn a cd. it's been on "Preparing to write" for nearly 15 minutes!
<lwieise87> Brasero*
<losha> lwieise87: avoid brasero, it's full of bugs and should be removed. Use k3b instead....
<cor_r> jamiewan_ , system-> preferences->appearence-> letters etc.
<kerdal> bastid_raZor thank you I will look that up.
<lwieise87> ok. i'll give it a shot
<bgfghfghfghjjj> where do all the user apps reside in 9.10 if I want to edit a file in an irc client app say like xchat or konversation or quassel say ?
<Random832> prime_heretic, maybe one of these will be more useful than documentation - http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/  http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/PackagingTutorial http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/336 (ubuntu packages work the same as debian packages)
<jamiewan_> cor_r:  You are a ledgend thankyou very much
<faileas> Stealthbox: well, how about the NIC? sure it works?
<iflema> Stealthbox: what module does is used in the kernel
<bastid_raZor> kerdal: look it up? pull the power cord. wait 15 seconds.. plug it back in.
<burzki> meway, you should be able to just go into /boot/grub/grub.cfg and #comment out the ones you dont want
<cor_r> jamiewan_ , fixed it? ...oh, and ur welcome if so.
<jamiewan_> cor_r: been chewing on that for a week now thx heaps
<Stealthbox> faileas: pardon my ignoranc but i don't know
<venom> I've installed Windows XP in Sun's VirtualBox, the sound I play from xp is ok and there is no problem with that, but mic is not working. Can some help me out with that?
<ctmjr> bgfghfghfghjjj: the user configure files for apps are in there home folder
<prime_heretic> Random832: great thanks, I'll have a look!  PAckaging is confusing, problem is I have to so one for every Linux distro =/
<bastid_raZor> prime_heretic: it is doubtful you will get a package in the repo's.. possibly look at remastering a CD
<danny> porter1, it said glx and nvidia dosent exist on normal mode
<MikeChelen> is there another good exif editor besides gimp?
<faileas> Stealthbox: look at the interface and see for blinking lights ;p
<Random832> if you don't want to put it in the repositories, but just put it up for download on your own site, just make one and use alien to make the other formats
<bastid_raZor> !remaste r | prime_heretic
<faileas> swapping it out is a good idea if you can
<danny> porter1, but trying to install driver 185 now ill let u know how it goes
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | prime_heretic
<Stealthbox> faileas: yes i hve that
<ubottu> prime_heretic: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bgfghfghfghjjj> ctmjr:  home seems pretty empty, I cant see application files eh, just a few user docs and an empty public folder, Im looking for an alias in an app
<blocky> why dont the up and down arrows work in firefox
<iflema> Stealthbox: in terminal type  'lspci -vv |grep Ethernet'
<zoug> my DNS req are suddenly down. any idea why? i dont have ipv6.its working fine in windows.it takes 15 sec to open a page.
<meway> burzki it says dont ... on the topic
<Stealthbox> faileas: ok....brb
<prime_heretic> bastid_raZor: I don;t know new to packaging, I'll just make a PPA available or stick the .deb on my site or something if need be
<bastid_raZor> prime_heretic: that would work also.
<prime_heretic> bastid_raZor: Aye, done an Arch Linux package which was (relatively) straightforward, Ubuntu next
<ctmjr> bgfghfghfghjjj: you need to unhide them either in the gui or with ls -a ~/
<bgfghfghfghjjj> mm ctmjr I found them but they have locks on em, do I need to sudo thunar/edit to write to em ? or something
<faileas> prime_heretic: if its for personal or limited use,  checkinstall is great ;p
<danny> porter1, it installed correctly im restarting to see how it works
<prime_heretic> faileas: it's just the checkinstall page it shouldn;t be used for distribution "CheckInstall is not designed to produce packages suitable for distribution."
<ctmjr> bgfghfghfghjjj: are you the user or do they belong to someone else? you can only write to your files not someone else's
<prime_heretic> faileas: I'm building it specifically to distribute
<burzki> meway, well .. you boot menu looks normal to me, but you are wanting to clean it up, which is abnormal, so you are going to have to take abnormal steps ..
<prime_heretic> faileas: I wouldnt bother with all this trouble otherwise, as I say an install is literally copying 4 files to the right directory
<ctmjr> bgfghfghfghjjj: and you can use sudo to access them
<faileas> prime_heretic: ./configure ; make ; checkinstall. take the deb and shove it to your user
<burzki> meway, the extra lines in youe boot menu are wriiten there, even though you feel you uninstalled the old kernels.  so if you want them gone, you will have to take them out.  best way is just to #comment them out
<faileas> prime_heretic: i DID say for limited or personal use- i don't think it does dependancy tracking like a real deb
<porter1> danny, any better?
<bastid_raZor> prime_heretic: if it is just moving some files around.. script it. use wget to get the files then script a mv to put them where they go.
<meway> burzki ok
<prime_heretic> faileas: Well I dunno I'm a bit lost with all this packaging stuff, I'm just a lowly programmer
<dark_> helo
<danny> porter1, trying to play games it says "your 3d accelerator card is not supported by world of warcraft. please install a 3d accelerator card with dual-TMU support" and i have ran this game once with ubuntu
<porter1> danny, does 3d compositing work?
<danny> porter1, and desktop effects says "composite extension is not available"
<danny> porter1, i dotn know how to check that
<meway> burzki it says its read only even though i sudo gedit start
<porter1> danny, hrm. You might want to check on the forums for a better solution then. Sometimes you have to completely remove all nividia packages first, and some graphics cards are worse than others...
<Morwind> weird question for you folks. but does anyone know of a program for ubuntu that can temporarily map mouse buttons to function as keyboard keys? in windows i'd use glovepie to do this and it worked perfectly.
<danny> porter1, do u know how to enable 3d compositing? i just want to get a game working
<meway> burzki what isthe command to run everything as root?
<losha> meway: you aren't supposed to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg because it's a generated file, so any changes you make will be lost the next time there's a kernel update. See http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId703454. It's a mess, actually...
<bgfghfghfghjjj> Im using 9.04,, mm yes they are all my file ctmjr, they have .pl extensions is that perl ? Ive never played with it before
<iOmlette> !su | meway
<ubottu> meway: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<prime_heretic> faileas: Ah I see what checkinstall does, pretty clever
<meway> iOmlette i meant like click things and it think im root?
<burzki> meway, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iOmlette> meway: run "sudo nautilus" from a terminal. That should work.
<faileas> prime_heretic: it is
<meway> burzki it say wont let me edit read only?
<bastid_raZor> burzki: meway use gksudo when using gedit with root permissions.
<porter1> danny, the proprietary nvidia drivers simply aren;t loading. You'll have to get them working before you can get most games to work as well as compositing, sorry.
<ctmjr> bgfghfghfghjjj: yes perl just use sudo to access the file
<danny> porter1, ok ill check the forms
<losha> meway: please acknowledge that you saw my message above...
<prime_heretic> faileas: This oplugin's python tho, doesn;t follow the normal make process, nearest I get is compressing the python source up and copying across
<burzki> bastid_raZor, ok.  mine let me in to edit ..
<azrael_> yo i'm upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10 with adept is there anything i should know
<meway> iosha i saw
<Stealthbox__> faileas: how did you get the verticle line in that lspci grep Ethernet command?
<faileas>  | ?
<Plimmer> ,s
<Plimmer> ls
<faileas> er.. i donno what key its supposed to be in the normal keyboard. its the last one on the second row
<tos_> hi i keep getting an error when i send mail to my box.... it says this----
<tos_> Action: failed
<tos_> Status: 5.3.5
<tos_> Diagnostic-Code: x-unix; local configuration error
<Stealthbox__> faileas: yes
<FloodBot2> tos_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * faileas uses a UK keyboard with american keys ;p
<Roasted> anybody ever run into an mkv file in linux? Id liket o convert it to avi or something but I have no idea what to use.
<faileas> Stealthbox__: it should be \ and |
<Stealthbox__> |  ok
<Stealthbox__> i'm just  retard
<faileas> its called a pipe
<prime_heretic> faileas: maybe it's possible just to do a makefile that copies stuff across, I'll look into thet and see if checkinstall can then be used
<Stealthbox__> brb
<faileas> naw. some things take a while to pick up
<ctmjr> bgfghfghfghjjj: you said thunar so you on xfce run sudo mousepad name of file or press alt+f2 the type gksu thunar and use the gui
<Stealthbox__> thanks
<faileas> prime_heretic: wait. what langage is this in?
<connor_> does any1 know how to turn on the advanced desktop effects in xubuntu, in ubuntu its easy but i cant find the option in xubuntu. I feel like an idiot asking this but can any1 help?
<prime_heretic> faileas: python
<meway> burzki k trying to edit now
 * faileas facepalms
<prime_heretic> faileas: it's a totem plugin
<faileas> prime_heretic: just use a bash script or something then ;p
<tos_> my mail log says this how do i fix it??
<tos_> Jan  2 23:41:55 ns dovecot: IMAP(matt): mkdir(/home/matt/Maildir/.INBOX.Sent/cur) failed: Permission denied (euid=1000(matt) egid=1000(matt) missing +w per$
<prime_heretic> faileas: S'pose I could, I want to do it properly though, well at least get a .deb out of it
<cor_r> again tos_ http://paste.ubuntu.com
<losha> Roasted: I just use mplayer to play them. ffmpeg should convert them I think...
<Roasted> losha - I can play it fine with dragon player (kde user here). VLC doesnt play it right. But Im trying to take this live concert video, make it one solid mp3, and then use audacity to chop the songs up.
<racecar56> when i open a subfolder in my hard drive with the file browser on the live cd it makes the file manager freeze
<td123> is there any way to sync an ipod touch 2g without using ssh?
<Stealthbox_> faileas:  00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<faileas> hmm
<mutantpineapple> td123: followed you. i'm feeling rebellious
<faileas> Stealthbox_: i'd ask the blinky lights question again
<td123> mutantpineapple: ^5 :D
<faileas> i know its stupid, but do the lights on the port blink?
<Stealthbox_> faileas: i'd say again when i plug in the connector, i do have blinky lights
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> in which case, i'm stumped
<faileas> your hardware seems fine. I can't see any reason... unless nvdia's ethernet hardware isn't supported on ubuntu
<Stealthbox_> faileas: no matter which box i plug into i have the same lights
<prime_heretic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<meway> burzki well that was fun
<faileas> prime_heretic: that looks like the 'proper' way ;p
<mike_yung> How does one disable GDM in Xubuntu?
<mike_yung> I tried to change by run level to 3 in /etc/inittab I was surprised that Ubuntu don't handle this the way I'm used to.
<philabole> HMM
<prime_heretic> Also something called 'quickly' which seems to do some auto-packaging stuff
<mike_yung> I don't want switch to kdm or xdm.  I want to boot to tty1.
<racecar56> faileas: i know a nvidia 10/100 ethernet adapter around that works fine in ubuntu (8.10 and 9.10 tried)
<prime_heretic> faileas: Aye yeah, seems a better solution than trying to subvert make
<mcurran> anyone know of the verbose/script/command for refreshing the desktop?  I'm trying to make a desktop startup script for a desktop refresh, because my icons startup underneath a top panel I'm using, but I can't find the code anywhere online, only keycode commands that won't work for KDE3?
<meway> burzki it took me XD how many hour to say type sudo nataulis  go find grub.cfg right-click the file unmark read-only in the file options # the ones i dont want out XD boom finished
<meway> burzki tyvm it worked :D
<Real_Ubot> What does UsePAM mean in the sshd_config file? Di I have to set ti to no to disable password login and if I have to, why then?
<wolf23> please can anyone tell how to config facebook on pidgin, coz i am getting disconnected
<meway> burzki also i put the files back to read only
<Real_Ubot> What it UsePAM in sshd_config and why does it has to be no to disable password login?
<burzki> meway, so is that good?  i hope
<meway> burzki :D yes thank you very much
<mcurran> If it's anything like myspace, then use your email address and password instead of your username and password.
<racecar56> wolf23: is the username and password correct
<meway> burzki lol I now if i run into this problem i know how to fix it lol
<wolf23> racecar56:  what should be the username: my account mail or the name?
<tos_> how can i install the Ubuntu Cloud
<racecar56> when i chroot to my hard drive, the terminal freezes. wat's wrong?
<racecar56> wolf23: i'm not sure i think it's your facebook email
<racecar56> *what's
<danny> porter1, a new problem has occured im pretty sure u can help
<burzki> meway, not sure if i helped any, but glad you like it .. ;-)
<racecar56> what did FloodBot do to meway?
<wolf23> racecar56:  yes i am now in the facebook site, but how can i open it in pidgin?
<racecar56> wolf23: get on pidgin and add the facebook account
<racecar56> wolf23: set the username to the email for facebook and the password to your facebook password
<wolf23> racecar56:  with @gmail.com ?
<racecar56> wolf23: yes
<mister_roboto> tos_: you've been asking that question for hours. i googled "ubuntu cloud" and came to detailed instructions for setting up ubuntu enterprise cloud in about 60 seconds
<wolf23> racecar56:  i am getting incorrect username or password? :(
<tos_> from an already install system though
<tos_> not a fresh install
<tos_> iv googled it too
<racecar56> wolf23: weird. did you get the email & password right for a fact
<wolf23> racecar56: yes
<Maletor> Would just like to say
<Xaero252> stupid question, I'm replacing a crap main HDD (5400rpm, 40gb) with a new drive (500+gb 7200rpm), is it really as easy as I think it is (dd) to move from one drive to another, or am I gonna run into issues with grub?
<Maletor> Flash on AMD64 blows.
<mister_roboto> tos_: i doubt you did because part of those instructions is how to set it up on an existing server
<mister_roboto> tos_: you really should read the stuff that came up in google
<Xaero252> Maletor: have you tried http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-10-on-linux.html
<tos_> i bet thats your answer for everything
<danny> porter1, when installing stuff from synaptic package manager it gives me this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-2~nvidiavdpauppa5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-195-libvdpau 0"
<tos_> idiot
<Xaero252> Maletor: fixes most of the issues you run into when using the 32-bit flash plugin on 64-bit flash
<racecar56> wolf23: did you get the account type right? just in case
<mister_roboto> tos_: no, it's just my answer for friggin' morons
<Maletor> Xaero252: ya but at that point so long to synaptic
<tos_> suck a dick
<Xaero252> Maletor: its a copy & paste script O.o
<mister_roboto> tos_: it's ok, just continue asking here for the next 24 hours instead of doing your install :)
<danny> can anyone help me with installing stuff from synaptic package manager i get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-2~nvidiavdpauppa5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-195-libvdpau 0"
<Xaero252> Anybody on the moving between drives situation? can I really just dd /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1, switch them out on my mobo and keep trucking?
<KayAteChef> I still cannot get sound on my HP laptop. I installed alsa drivers from source and have played with settings.
<wolf23> racecar56:  ok maybe i have logged in , but i cant see facebook and the friends?
<racecar56> Xaero252: no that won't work,
<racecar56> Xaero252: you should mount the FS on the 40gb drive and then mount the FS on the new one and then transfer all the data from the 40gb to the new one
<racecar56> Xaero252: dd-ing won't work unless the drives were the *exact* same size.
<Xaero252> racecar56: how do I copy grub from the 40gb drive and put it on the new drive
<Xaero252> racecar56: even if I grow the partition to fill it after dd'ing?
<racecar56> Xaero252: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<racecar56> Xaero252: that should work
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<noplease> hi
<billiard_junkee> hullo
<racecar56> got to go, bye
<Xaero252> racecar56: thanks for the advice :D
<racecar56> Xaero252: yw
<danny> can anyone help me with installing stuff from synaptic package manager i get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-2~nvidiavdpauppa5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-195-libvdpau 0"
<tomvolek_> does sanybody run oracle Db on Ubuntu here ?
<Ziber> In bash, how can you check if $1 exists?
<Xaero252> Ziber: echo $1?
<Ziber> I mean, like, an if statment...
<Ziber> if [-e $1]?
<Xaero252> Ziber: case $path in '') echo not set;; *) echo is set;; esac
<Purpley> Hey guys when I installed vista It overwrote the GRUB boot loader, How do I restore it?
<Maletor> What can I do if my computer is frozen in full screen?
<Purpley> Maletor
<Purpley> Turn your computer off
<Xaero252> Maletor: you were playing a game that froze? if so, ctrl+alt+F1
<Maletor> :D
<Xaero252> purpley: turning the computer off definately isnt a good idea since you can suffer severe data loss
<Xaero252> purpley: unless he cant even get to a alternate terminal to use killall, top to kill whatever process froze fullscreen
<Purpley> Well, if his computer is frozen and if it isn't a game I dont see what else he could do
<danny> can anyone help me with installing stuff from synaptic package manager i get this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_0.3-2~nvidiavdpauppa5_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-195-libvdpau 0"
<Xaero252> purpley, nothing, but he said if its frozen in full screen, it seems like it would be a game or something of the sort
<Purpley> True
<Purpley> Does anyone know how I can restore the GRUB Bootloader Windows Vista overwrote it
<Xaero252> danny: it sounds like you have two conflicting packages installed, find one of those and uninstall it in synaptic, but be careful which you uninstall...
<billiard_junkee> Purpley, look here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Purpley> Thanks
<billiard_junkee> and check the responses
<Xaero252> anyway, I'm out
<azrael_> While attending her mother's funeral, a woman meets a stranger whom she has never seen before. She is intensely attracted to him. It is love at first sight, and she decides this is the man of her dreams. But the funeral ends and he leaves before she can find out his name or who he is. No one seems to know. Two weeks later, the woman murders her father.
<azrael_> why did she murder her father
<Maletor> to see the stranger again?
<azrael_> you sir win
<Maletor> duh
<azrael_> and your also a sociopath.
<faileas> lol
<azrael_> that how a sociopath would answer
<azrael_> a normal would never guess that
<azrael_> normal person
<azrael_> it took me 10 min to think of that
<azrael_> so i'm alittle crazy
<RobotCow> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Random832> what about someone who's seen the episode of 30 rock where the one girl gives peanuts to someone with an allergy to meet the hot paramedic?
<Random832> I mean, it's somewhat analogous
<danny> Can ne one help me? when trying to put desktop effects on it says "The Composite extension is not available" how can i fix that
<Maletor> Why can Ubuntu's location thingy not get more specific than Boston? Why can't I select a suburb?
<Random832> wait a minute - they _used_ that in that episode, in a conversation (and it was strawberries, not peanuts)
<x_> hi all ... how can i install skype in ubuntu 9.10
<x_> 64
<danny> Can ne one help me? when trying to put desktop effects on it says "The Composite extension is not available" how can i fix that
<Maletor> when is ubuntu coming out with amd 128
<Maletor> my hardware isn't supported!
<x_> lol i didnt know there was 128 maletor
<ajsteig> x_: The Ubuntu 8.10+ 64-bit .deb worked for me.
<Maletor> oh there is :)
<x_> download it from skype.com?
<Random832> it's some set of extended instructions - more analogous to SSE or whatever than amd64
<ajsteig> Yeah.
<Tesssa> i run amd never seen 128
<danny> Can ne one help me? when trying to put desktop effects on it says "The Composite extension is not available" how can i fix that
<wolf23> hi
<GhostWolf> does anyone know the command to set a password for samba?
<Random832> GhostWolf, smbpasswd
<faileas> Maletor: you need to plug your ethernet connection into the flux capasitor
<KiRiLoS> How can i change the encoding in Bash?I want to use iso8859-7,i got it set for my terminal emulator,i just need to configure it for ttys (Ctrl+Alt+F*)
<wolf23> can anyone help me configure facebook in pidgin>?
<FireCrotch> wolf23: As far as I know, you need to use a more current version of the facebook plugin than ubuntu ships by default.  That was the issue I had last time I used it.
<GhostWolf> Random832, ok i did that and i don't know the old pass so i just hit enter, typed in the new pass twice and got this Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Random832> KiRiLoS, LANG=whatever.ISO8859-7 - you may need to add it to the list of locales and generate locales again
<Maletor> that's the plug next to my cat V that looks like a telephone jack right?
<Random832> GhostWolf, this means you are not actually running samba
<GhostWolf> Random832, its installed and running
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Any instructions on how i do that ?
<GhostWolf> i can even see it on my windows comp
<Random832> i think you have to use -add as root first
<Random832> KiRiLoS, what's your language?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Greek
<danny> Can ne one help me? when trying to put desktop effects on it says "The Composite extension is not available" how can i fix that
<KiRiLoS> Random832, i have my system in English,but i want the bash to show Greek characters(iso8859-7)
<GhostWolf> Random832, i have samba running and still not working
<Random832> ok...
<billiard_junkee> danny, have you installed the restricted hardware drivers for your card?
<Random832> KiRiLoS: you need to add "en_US.ISO-8859-7 ISO-8859-7" to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<danny> billiard_junkee, yes they are installed nvidia 185
<Random832> then run locale-gen
<yangjia> hello?
<filloy> Strange issue here, not even sure where to ask for help (already tried Googling for a while). The thing is my external drive got messed up and now it's confusing folfers with files, so I can't acces what's in 'em. Any idea what's going on? or at least where to ask for help? Thank you
<Real_Ubot> Do I have to set UsePAM to no to disallow password login in sshd_config? Or will it be enough to only set the password authorization line to no?
<Random832> you may also need to select an appropriate font
<Random832> for your terminal
<Random832> why do you want to use iso-8859-7 instead of utf-8?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, because there are some files in Greek Language,and i need to access them
<Random832> the filenames are in greek or the file contents?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, File Names
<Random832> what filesystem are they on? some flash drive?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, NTFS
<Random832> um, in NTFS all filenames are in UTF-16 they are translated to an 8-bit character set by the kernel
<Random832> mount it with iocharset=utf-8 and the filenames will be in utf-8 - that's probably a better solution
<Random832> since ubuntu already supports utf-8
<GhostWolf> ok im having a major problem i know i have samba installed and its running and when i try to set a password its giving me NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error can anyone please help me
<KiRiLoS> Random832, oh,i'll try that out :P
<danny> Can ne one help me? when trying to put desktop effects on it says "The Composite extension is not available" how can i fix that nvidia 185 drivers installed
<Random832> [i should have asked what you were trying to do to begin with, to be honest]
<KiRiLoS> Random832, If i can remember correctly i should use iocharset=utf-8 in the /etc/fstab?
<syrius> http://countermeasures.trendmicro.eu/a-google-wave-of-scams/
<Random832> or on the mount command line with -o
<Random832> wait, it should be utf8 no hyphen
<GhostWolf> Random832, can you help me or no?
<RWHR> Hi all, I've forgotten the login password on a machine that jave just installed Ubunto on. Can I delete this profile and associated files with it (Nothing to loose - profile is unused) or do I need to reinstall? I don't have any otehr way (That I know off) to log into the machine.
<Random832> GhostWolf, did you try changing to root and doing smbpasswd -a [username] ?
<Random832> look at the manpage for smbpasswd
<GhostWolf> Random832, let me see if that will work
<kerdal> christ i have been reading about Ubuntu stuff and my head hurts.
<Guest37636> hi, every third boot or so my karmic upgrade wont boot without a fsck I've been through tons of attempted fixes, including switching my file system to ext4 to know avail...can anyone point me in the right direction?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, i think it goes like this in /etc/fstab ntfs-3g    users,gid=users,fmask=133,dmask=002,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 Can you confirm?
<danny> dose ne one know how to get my 3d working for games
<GhostWolf> Random832, that worked thanks for the help
<mister_roboto> RWHR: you just boot into single user mode and you're effectively root and can reset the password
<danny> dose ne one know how to get my 3d working for games
<mister_roboto> RWHR: like here, http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<Random832> KiRiLoS, you need to add ,iocharset=utf8
<Random832> locale is for error messages, iocharset is for filenames
<Guest37636> danny, do you have an nvidia video cardV
<danny> guest37636, yes
<Random832> i would expect it to use utf8 by default, but apparently not if you're having problems accessing those files
<KiRiLoS> Random832, yeah but how should i write that option?Just iocharset=ut8 before the zeros ?
<Random832> ...,locale=en_US.UTF-8,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Random832> incidentally - are you sure you need it?
<Random832> what does it look like right now if you do ls in the directory with the files?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, question marks
<indrora> OK, Ubuntu Netbook Remix -- how do i make Xsplash like my 1400x1050 resolution?
<deleuzer_> danny, have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Well,can it do any harms ?
<danny> deleuzer_, i have nvidia 185 installed currently
<Random832> no, but i'd have thought it would be the default
<Random832> go ahead and add it and remount
<deleuzer_> danny, are you running your games through wine?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, well i am not using ubuntu :P I just asked here for quick answer,maybe that's why it's not default
<danny> deleuzer_, yes i am
<Random832> the other thing is, what _is_ your locale? en_US.UTF-8?
<Random832> [type 'locale' and tell me what LC_CTYPE says]
<melissita> is there a channel for electricians? i need help wiring something
<KiRiLoS> Random832, yes en_US.UTF-8
<Random832> ok
<deleuzer_> danny, is 3D working for anything?
<Random832> if it doesn't fix anything, tell me what ls -b says
<deleuzer_> in wine?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, be right back,i'll go check it out
<xxx_> melissita call an electrinian before you fry yourself
<danny> deleuzer_, no i cant even enable desktop graphics
<edbian> Can someone help me real quick?  My router is responding to requests on port 80 coming from the internet.  I don't want people to even have the option of configuring my router.  How can I change this?  (linksys wrt54g)
<melissita> xxx_, i'd rather just ask someone :p
<deleuzer_> danny which version of ubuntu?
<danny> deleuzer_, 9.10
<brico> edbian, it's under Administration (disable remote management)
<edbian> brico, Thank you!
<KiRiLoS> Random832, same thing
<RWHR> I followed the instructions on the link the root password was changed, but it didn't appear to work.
<xxx_> theres #electronics
<edbian> brico, I noticed too that regardless of what that "remote administration" bit is set to if I don't have port 80 forwarded the router responds to port 80 (on the side facing the internet).  I forwarded the port to a dead address.
<billiard_junkee> sorry danny, I have been looking for help with your problem, but have not turned up anything helpful  :-/
<KiRiLoS> Random832, ls -b shows the folder like: ????? ?????
<xxx_> theres #hardware
<edbian> brico, Thanks for the advice though! :)
<Random832> KiRiLoS, that means that as far as the kernel is concerned, the filename really is question marks - are you sure you remounted with iocharset?
<danny> billiard_junkee, thanks for trying
<Random832> what does the output of "mount" say for that filesystem?
<xxx_> theres #circuits
<deleuzer_> danny, same here...I tend to think you'd be better off with 9.04
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Gimme a sec,maybe i messed up :P
<danny> deleuzer_, how do i downgrade without formatting
<kinja-sheep> !downgrade | danny
<ubottu> danny: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Ok i unmounted the drive,now i use mount -a correct?
<Random832> just use mount [the mount point] - no -a necessary
<deleuzer_> danny, probably not a way to downgrade, but you could re-partition and clean install 9.04 an an ext3 partition.
<KiRiLoS> Random832, This is what i get when using mount: /dev/sda4 on /windows/D type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Ookami> hi :( ,, a strange file is found in toooo many places in my file system
<Ookami> sounds .. like a virues ? ?
<Ookami> what should i do ?
<bear> FUCK YOU SOFT BITCHES WE GO HARD
<llutz> Ookami: file named ".."? means "one directory up", no worries
 * billiard_junkee wonders if that strange file is ../ 
<billiard_junkee> lol
<Ookami> llutz, no no .. a file named "OneNote Table Of Contents.onetoc2"
<Ookami> i find it everywhere ??
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<jac0> need help, i have t-mobile wing is there an applicatication for that
<Ookami> if i want to search for a file named "OneNote Table Of Contents.onetoc2" in my filesystem
<KiRiLoS> Random832, are you here ?
<tyro> Bear ?
<Ookami> and "remove" it ..
<Ookami> what do i do ?
<RWHR> All the link above has done is to get me to ask for a password when I boot using safe mode, it didn't help in resetting my password or renewing the account
<deleuzer_> Ookami, locate *.onetoc2
<mister_roboto> Ookami: find <starting dir> -name "OneNote Table Of Contents.onetoc2" -exec rm {} \;
<KiRiLoS> Random832, i reboot,be right back
<g_khatwani123> i am installing sjsas_pe-9_0_01-nb-5_5-linux.bin and i am recieving error
<llutz> Ookami: thats on windows-filesystems?
<mister_roboto> Ookami: do it without the exec rm at first though to make sure it only matches the right file :)
<jac0> need help, i have t-mobile wing is there an applicatication for that
<deleuzer_> i need a karmic upgrade wizard, please help me figure out why i can't boot consistently or point me in the right direction.
<Ubuntubruger7> Hi! Can anybody help a Ubtuntu-beginner with getting internetconnection?
<Random832> KiRiLoS, i don't think you needed to reboot, but anyway - what does mount say now, and what does the directory look like?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Same thing keep happening,somethings gotta be wrong @ /etc/fstab
<KiRiLoS> Random832, yeah i know i didnt have too,i just checked that out
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, wireless or wired?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, /dev/sda4 on /windows/D type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Maletor> Install Ruby on Rails on Ubuntu 9.10 is awful.
<Ookami> mister_roboto, if i want to search the whole "fileSystem" .. what do i write in "path"
<deleuzer_> Install Ruby on Rails is always awful
<mister_roboto> Ookami: start the search from "/"
<Anonimoss> anyone know how to open a shell from the prompt in wifislax?
<llutz> Ookami: /
<danny> how do i install open gl to work with games in wine
<mister_roboto> Ookami: you might want to use -follow to follow symlinks too, and -type f to make sure you only get files
<Random832> what does the fstab line say?
<Ookami> mister_roboto, so it's find / -name "OneNote Table Of Contents.onetoc2" -exec rm {} \;
<Ookami> follow to follow symlinks ??
<Anonimoss> hwo do you open a shell in Wifislax prompt?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, wow, two more zeros added to my fstab!
<mister_roboto> Ookami: so it's like:  find / -name "One..." -type f -follow -exec rm {} \;
<KiRiLoS> Random832, /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3160811AS_5PT10NTT-part4 /windows/D           ntfs-3g    auto,users,gid=100,uid=1000,fmask=003,dmask=002,locale=en_US.UTF-8,iocharset=utf8 0 0 0 0
<Random832> that's probably harmless, but wrong - delete them
<mister_roboto> Ookami: you probably don't need to worry about following links
<KiRiLoS> Random832, /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3160811AS_5PT10NTT-part4 /windows/D ntfs-3g    auto,users,gid=100,uid=1000,fmask=003,dmask=002,locale=en_US.UTF-8,iocharset=utf8 0 0 0 0
<Random832> (you probably pasted wrong what I said earlier)
<KiRiLoS> Random832, its iocharset=ut8 or iocharset=ut-8 ?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, its iocharset=utf8 or iocharset=utf-8 ?*
<dpyro> hey all, i need some help
<Random832> try changing it to nls=utf8 instead of iocharset, an remount, and then if that doesn't work change it to utf8=yes
<dpyro> about 100GB of my filesystem has gone MIA
<Random832> which one works depends on your kernel version and ntfs version
<dpyro> and df, du, and the disk usage analyzer keep showing 5GB used
<danny> how do i install open gl to work with games in wine
<dpyro> its a 120GB partition
<g_khatwani123> i am installing sjsas_pe-9_0_01-nb-5_5-linux.bin and i am recieving error
<RWHR> Is it possiblw to create a user account on a ubuntu machine when you don't have access to the one and oly account on the system?
<mister_roboto> Ookami: yes, you got it
<Random832> but in all cases it's utf8 not utf-8
<llutz> RWHR: not from within the system
<Ookami> mister_roboto, WOOOHOOO .. can i count ?? .. how many results i have in a find command line ????
<RWHR> Sounds like I'll have to reinstall ubunto to regain access as I am unable to gain it and the suggestion that I got from here didn't have the desired effect.
<mister_roboto> Ookami: yes, just add  "  | wc -l " to the end
<llutz> RWHR: boot live-cd, chroot into your installation, fix issues
<iflema>  RWHR: what version of ubuntu?
<g_khatwani123> i am installing sjsas_pe-9_0_01-nb-5_5-linux.bin and i am recieving error
<RWHR> 9.10
<mister_roboto> Ookami: in other words, you pipe it through the word count program, telling it to count lines
<dpyro> i'm told 110GB of a 120GB is used but the filesystem only shows 5GB for /
<xlauwon> ....
<iflema> argh i did know a trick for the old grub to gain root access..... not sure how to do know
<dpyro> where the other 105GB is is a mystery
<KiRiLoS> Random832, none of them works!Maybe we should use iso8859-7 somewhere?I am not sure if UTF-8 can show Greek characters
<RWHR> Quick off topic question, how do I get to highlight the person's name that I am directing my comment/question to in IRC?
<Random832> utf-8 can show any characters
<dpyro> iflema: single user mode?
<Random832> none of them work as in none of them even show up when you type 'mount'?
<KiRiLoS> RWHR, you write a few letters from his nickname then press tab
<llutz> RWHR: start typing his nick, use tab-completion then
<Random832> are you sure the filenames aren't actually question marks? when you go into windows do the filenames have the greek letters?
<iflema> edit boot line to 'rw init=/bin/bash'
<RWHR> KiRiLoS: Thanks
<billiard_junkee> RWHR, reboot in recovery mode and when it comes up, choose "root terminal" or whatever its called.  Then at the prompt type "passwd"
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Yes,i can even see them when using Konsole,the problem beggins when using Ctrl+alt+F*
<RWHR> billiard_junkee: I'll give that a go.
<billiard_junkee> then type "exit" and choose resume normal boot
<Random832> wait a minute
<Random832> you didn't say you were using the text console
<Real_Ubot> Will ssh server only ask for authorization key password the first time I log in, not when exiting an reconnecting to server?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, I did.
<danny> how do i enable dual-Tmu
<llutz> KiRiLoS: use utf8 console-font
<Random832> text mode fonts are a completely different problem with a different solution
<llutz> Real_Ubot: ssh-agent running?
<Random832> two different aspects - you have to put the console in utf8 mode, and you have to use a font with greek letters
<KiRiLoS> Random832, well,i guess you didnt notice that,but i said it from the first time :P
<Ubuntubruger7> OH, missed the question - SORRY! It is wired network!
<Random832> so it all works correctly in X11 mode?
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, is your public key listed in the authorized keys?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, yeah
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I don't know?
<Random832> do you have a "consolechars" command?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Yes, it is.
<llutz> Random832: pgrep ssh-agent
<KiRiLoS> Random832, well,i have no idea even what that means :P
<llutz> Real_Ubot: ^^ sry
<Ookami> mister-roboto, BIG WOW to you man .. it worked perfectly .. 90 results .. and now all deleted ^^ .. can i ask you a bit more ?
<mister_roboto> Ookami: sure
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I could log in for the first time and had to use my password for my key but after the first time I seem to be able to login without even using the password? I thought I had to use it everytime together with my key?
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, llutz is right make sure you ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> I see the Auto eth0 - but cannot connect.
<Real_Ubot> The authorization key password, I mean.
<Random832> KiRiLoS, if you type "consolechars" at the command line, does it do anything or just say not found?
<Ookami> mister_roboto, what's "-name"
<Real_Ubot> Not the user password I had before. I have disabled the original user password login.
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, only if the ssh-agent isn't logging your private key
<mister_roboto> Ookami: the argument following "-name" is the name of the object you are trying to find
<KiRiLoS> Random832, not found
<Random832> you said you're not on ubuntu - what linux distribution are you using?
<Random832> maybe we should go to msg or ##linux since you're not on ubuntu
<RWHR> billiard_junkee: Went to "Root - Drop to shell prompt" and "passwd", it asked for a password twice, I then resumed normal boot, entered in the user name and password I just entered and get "login Incorrect" :(
<KiRiLoS> Random832, OpenSuse
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, are you using a netbook?
<Ookami> mister_roboto, so -name = specify that i'm writing a name now .. "of a file" .. or "in between"
<KiRiLoS> Random832, I just thought this is not a Distro-Specific problem!
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Then it might be logging the key then. When do I have to use my password again? I thought I was going to do that everytime. I not only want the key, I want to use password also if my key is lost.
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> No normal PC. The weird thibng is that I was able to connect to the internet earlier..
<Tiders> wHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF EVER GETTING AN IPOD TOUCH TO WORK WITH uBUTNU?
<Random832> well, we're at a point where you have to install fonts and a font-switching utility, which means we need to figure out what package name you need
<Tiders> Sorry caps lock
<Random832> (and if it's a non-distro-specific problem why didn't ask in ##linux?)
<RWHR> billiard_junkee: I can type in the username "root" and then the new password that I specified, but I gat back to a command prompt.
<mister_roboto> Ookami: well it might be a file or a directory or a symbolic link name... you can narrow that with the -type option if you need to
<Real_Ubot> Then I want to know if I have to set UsePAM to no also? I read different info on different forums and blogs and in the Ubuntu Documentation.
<danny> how do i use d3d?
<dpyro> Tiders: i just got my iphone working with it
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, I'm not sure what you're looking for, you should be able to use your password for the ssh server if the key doesn't work, but the key is there  to make your life easier.
<KiRiLoS> Random832, I asked there too,but got no answer.Ok so tell what i need to ask so i can get the correct answers and i'll go ask em somewhere else :P
<Tiders> dpyro, Explain
<Ookami> mister_roboto, -type f = look for only files .. right ?
<RWHR> billiard_junkee: can I now reset the password for the other user from this prompt?
<dpyro> can someone give me some ideas of how to find missing space that doesn't show up in the disk usage analyzer
<mister_roboto> Ookami: yes
<Random832> Tiders, my guess would be "zero" if that's one of the ones that apple put encryption on to only work with itunes
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, are you sure this is a software issue?
<Ookami> mister_roboto, cool
<mister_roboto> Ookami: the man page spells all this out :)
<Tiders> Random832, Seriously?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I want a key that need a password. I wrote a password phrase creating the key, but know I don't have to write it anymore. I ha the first time I used it.
<Ookami> mister_roboto, so it's "man find" ?
<mister_roboto> Ookami: right
<Ubuntubruger7> I am able to connect to the internet when using the same cable on my WIndowsXP PC
<mister_roboto> Ookami: man pages are kind of hard to read at first if you don't use them much, but it's worth getting comfortable with them
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, have you rebooted your local machine?
<Random832> well at this point go ahead and go in ##linux - i'm in there too and i can try andd keep helping you
<Random832> i'm trying to research this now
<Ookami> mister_roboto, and "| WC -l" .. where can i read about it ?
<xxx_> danny what nvidia card do u have????
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Ok,i just ask the same question all over again
<mister_roboto> Ookami: "man wc" of course :)
<Random832> KiRiLoS, do you have a "setfont" command?
<KiRiLoS> Random832, Thank you very much for your time
<goothe> hello
<goothe> please help!
<mister_roboto> Ookami: the pipe part you just have to know about
<Ookami> mister_roboto, i tried before .. and yeah it was hard, but i'm willing to "love" it in order to get into it ^^ .. thank you very much :D
<danielck> I'm having a Locale problem - /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale show LANG=en_US.UTF-8 but "locale" command gives me an empty LANG= and the rest is just POSIX
<KiRiLoS> Random832, yes
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, okay, what does ifconfig give you?
<mister_roboto> Ookami: sure, happy to help you on your way!
<Ookami> mister_roboto, yep ,, | pipes the output of the left part to the right part of it
<goothe> rTorrent 0.8.5 setup ubuntu 9.10
<jmoney> How do I create a xorg.conf
<dpyro> and does anyone know how to get into ##linux?
<Ookami> dose this "|" have a name ?
<dpyro> it keeps bumping me to ##linux-overflow
<KiRiLoS> dpyro, /join ##linux
<deleuzer_> Ookami, pipe
<mister_roboto> Ookami: everyone just calls it the pipe
<Ookami> mister_roboto, cool ^^ .. do you know a bit about "java" ?
<mister_roboto> Ookami: I know a LOT of java :)
<dpyro> KiRiLoS: ^^
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: No, just restarted the ssh server using /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Ookami> mister_roboto, LUCKY ME !! loool
<dpyro> KiRiLoS: I keep getting bumped to ##linux-overflow
<mister_roboto> Ookami: better take the java stuff to private msg though since it's off topic
<GhostWolf> has anyone here used xbmc?
<danielck> has anyone had a similar locale problem?
<Ookami> mister_roboto, ^^ thank you so much
<comawhite_> GhostWolf: I have
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I have always been using my user password, but now I got into the server using only the ssh username@host command. No passowrd, nothing!
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, likely if you reboot your local machine you will have to give the password on each ssh call
<comawhite_> GhostWolf: I only use it when Amarok2-svn is borked
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, that's how it's supposed to work with rsa keys.
<pbico> #ubuntu-ir
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: The first time I tried to login after making changes to sshd_config and allowing key login I had to write my password for the authorization key, but this time, nothing!
<xxx_> danny if you want d3d to work I need to know the graphics card your using???
<GhostWolf> comawhite_, well i installed it so i can have a media center so i can connect to my xbox360 and record live tv
<pbico> #ubuntu-ir
<KiRiLoS> dpyro, use /join #linux
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Yes, I know keys work that way. BUT I have got a password for my key!
<KiRiLoS> dpyro, That should bump you to ##linux
<comawhite_> GhostWolf: I don't know about those two. I don't have either option
<Real_Ubot> Not only a key, a key that need a password.
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, but if your ssh-agent is holding your private key in memory, you will not need to provide the key.
<GhostWolf> well i don't even know how to get to anything while logged in xbmc :S i can't even find any of my apps
<danny> xxx_, nvidia geforce 9500gt
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: That's not good at all. If I loose my laptop then anyone can log into my server as long as I haven't rebooted it!
<RWHR> OK, I worked it out, I "passwd username" and was then able to change that password, which prompts a security question. I should create a "passwd" for "root" on each machine so that no one else can just "Boot in safe mode" and gain access to my accounts?
<xxx_> danny hold on go to search google
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, check in /etc/X11/Xsession.options for use-ssh-agent
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, comment out that line '# use-ssh-agent
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot,  restart X that should solve the problem.
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Ok, I have to solve this in any way. The whole meaning using password together with my key was to actually prompt for th key, not allowing me to login only using the authorization key. :(
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> I'm gonna take a picture, one moment :-)
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Ok, thanks, I'll try it out.
<adi_> which one?
<GhostWolf> as anyone else used xbmc?
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, do you know about http://www. pastebin.com ?
<adi_> what is xbmc?
<RWHR> I guess no one here knows that one. In any case, my immediate issue has been resolved, thanks to all who gave their input! bye for now.
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, do you know about http://www. pastebin.org ?
<GhostWolf> xbmc is a software/program its short for xbox media center
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: adi_ left after the question. What problem are you having with XBMC? I use XBMC too.
<xxx_> danny this is what I found  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185556
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r397412c88e5.JPG
<iflema> woo
<Ubuntubruger7> (Cannot use pastebin because of no internet connection)
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, oh sorry didn't pay attention well for one how do i actually access all my applications i have on my comp? cause i only see main folders like desktop and download those kind of folders
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, oh right you can't connect! Sorry forgot.
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: I don't think it was designed so you can access all applications within XBMC. After all, it itself is an application. You're to play media certain files and scripts.
<alabd> Hello , How to see files are created on disk in last 10 min now ?
<armence> Hey all, how can I transfer ownership of a folder and all it contains to another user?
<GhostWolf> 0o if you have no internet connection how are you able to get on here?
<xxx_> danny had you tried an earlier version of the driver for ubuntu 177.78
<Xfact> Worried about security threats (hacking) on Ubuntu, details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350698/
<llutz> armence: sudo chown -R newuser:newgroup folder
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I don't use a graphical environment. Therefore I can't restart X?
<armence> llutz, thanks
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, oh i only wanted to use it as like a media center for windows but for linux/ubuntu so i can connect to my xbox360 and other things the media center does
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, did you change anything on your system?
<Ubuntubruger7> I'm using another PC (WinXP - the one I'm trying to get rid of! :-) ) to get in here anyway :-)
<GhostWolf> well if you can get on here you can get pastebin cause if you have no net you won't be able to get through here
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: I think you want ushare or in that case, any converter such as vlc or ogmrip, not sure about handbrake. (to convert the file to Xbox360 supported codecs).
<Xfact> Worried about security threats (hacking) on Ubuntu, details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350698/ please ::-X
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> I have tryed a few things things to see if there was any luck - but no, not when I lost the connection - nothing was changed..
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: I read that VLC can do it transcode-on-the-fly but I'm not able to get it working myself.
<bhaka> Is there a place for Post and Pre action files? I want to run a command after every time i Eject a CD with the eject command
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, its not a codec or converter for windows if you have a media center you can go on to your xbox360 through your computer and listen to music watch videos stuff like that and even record live tv
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> I have just tried a reboot again and this time I don't even have the Auto eth0 so the ifconfig now only shows 127.0.0.1
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, grrr
<GhostWolf> couple people earlier told me mythtv is one and i asked about xbmc and i thought it was just a program not like an actual os type thing
<Ubuntubruger7> Really strange.. :-|
<danny> xxx_, yes but my games worked under 185 before it crapped out
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, you don't have a gui for your laptop?
<vivek> g
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, what happens if you do sudo ifup eth0
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: MythTV can record TV shows. XBMC is open-source Media Center. If you have movies or music on your laptop/computer, you could watch it on XBMC. I have a small Zotac N330 ION machine dedicated to XBMC so I can watch movies on 40" TV.
<gr4p3s> is there any real difference between i386 and i686? sometimes, i see .iso's for i386, but i think that thats still x86, right?
<opticon> edbian u around
<Maletor> Where do gems install on Ubuntu?
<xxx_> danny seems like there having issues with that driver in 9.04 and 9.10 ubuntu
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, ok so if i just want something to connect to my xbox360 and watch stuff from there i should get MythTV then?
<xxx_> danny did you upgrade your system???
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" is what I get..
<danny> xxx_, form 8.10 up to 9.10
<opticon> i install ubuntu on pc but gnome and display res is crappy
<opticon> half screen not show on monitor
<xxx_> danny had same problem different video card when upgrading worked for a while then stopped
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, man I sure wish we could figure this out, I'm having the same problem on my laptop with karmic (among other problems I'm having).
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: Depending on what you're trying to accomplish.  If you only want your Xbox360 to access the video + music on your computer/laptop without using Windows, then you'd want ushare. Not everything will be read (because of unsupported codecs).
<danny> xxx_, how did u fix it?
<xxx_> danny thats why I usually wait about 3 months till they get a patch
<Maletor> Where do gems install on Ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: That's where it come in.  To re-encode and transcode it to the different format so Xbox will read it. Silly DRM stuffs. :()
<songer> hello
<GhostWolf> kinja do you know what media center for windows is? you know what they put in windows vista and windows7?
<opticon> guess i do what i did 10 year ago dump it and check back another 10 years
<xxx_> newer ubuntu releases have problems...
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, have you checked your home/.bash_profile
<songer>  whats the pages that i can download programas for ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> Should I just downgrade to 9.04 and seee if that was better? :)
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: I never experienced Windows Vista or Windows 7 but yes, I'm aware about that. It is media center. If you have MCE Extender on your TV, then you'd be able to stream stuffs.
<Flannel> songer: You don't need to browse the web, you can browse the repositories on your computer: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<songer>  yes iknow
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, I'm probably not the best person to ask about that, but if you want functionality, then yes.
<danny> xxx_, what should i do to fix this
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, well thats what i want to do but do it using ubuntu cause i believe i have a turner on my video card not sure and just want to do what media center does but only for linux/ubuntu
<songer>  but i need the new vercion
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> Could I ask you a basic question: Should ipv6 be set to "ignored" or..?
<songer>   there is a page where i can download programas\
<xxx_> danny there is no easy solution only a downgrade would have 3d effects back ,but it is not supported
<lstarnes> !synaptic | songer
<ubottu> songer: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: I suppose you want MythTV (to record stuffs!), I read somewhere about XBMC with some of MythTV hacks so you could watch it on XBMC. Not sure. I'd have to read more on that.
<xxx_> danny thats why I dont follow the bandwagon of users...
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: XBMC is nice for people who torrents all times and make up a collection.
<danny> xxx_, what version should i use
<songer> ok, iwant to install tucan but i synaptic is the 3.8.1
<songer> and i want th 3.8.1
<xxx_> danny not sure haven't gone that far...
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, well i've just installed xbmc and i like it but not as a major like thing i don't know what the seperate program that it shows under applications do but i do want to record live tv as well view files like pictures music and stuff from my xbox360 its what media center does for windows but my windows is an xp im using ubuntu on this computer
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: Xbox360 is a media center too. If you haven't realized that yet.
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: In that case, you'd want to set up the machines with photos + music + stuffs to allow access, (ie ushare or samba).
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, yes but i can't connect to my xp without having the media center for windows
<GhostWolf> and i always have my comps set for networking to access both comps from one another
<wolfric> hey sorry i'm a linux idiot... Any chance i could get some help running a binary?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I have a GUI at my laptop, but not on the server, I ment.
<DrManhattan> wolfric, um, what help do you need?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: What shall I look for in the /home/.bash?
<Dessan> GhostWolf, you might get some help asking in #xbmc-linux
<wolfric> i downloaded the linux version and did sudo ./file and it says command not found
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, the issue is with your local machine not with your server
<draco_> true, but as far as I know you can't (officially) access the internet with an Xbox without Live
<GhostWolf> Dessan, well if xbmc is only to play media files i probably won't use it
<wolfric> drmanhattan: http://reflextor.com/trac/a51
<lstarnes> wolfric: try sudo bash ./file
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, unless you want to disable ssh keys
<GhostWolf> draco_, i have xbox live
<DrManhattan> wolfric, you probably need to chmod it
<wolfric> lstarnes:cannot execute binary file... hmm
<kadakas> How can I make ubuntu run a command after the cd is ejected? I want to disable my laptops Eject Button, but the eject -i option loses its value after mounting/ejecting a CD
<wolfric> ah ok
<GhostWolf> but you can access the net when you don't have xbox live if you mean the gold membership
<lstarnes> wolfric: what about sudo sh -c ./file?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Ok, nice to know.
<draco_> GhostWolf, great, but that's not the point, why should one have to pay to connect something they've already bought to an internet connection they are already paying for?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: No, I want to disable the use of original password login and only allow keys together with the key password prompt.
<wolfric> lstarnes: error while loading shared libraries libcudart.so.2 cannot open shared object... any chance someone could just give it a shot themselves and see if it works to begin with?
<GhostWolf> draco_ i just stated you also don't need to be a gold member to access the internet not much to actually access you can sign in if you have the silver membership i did
<lstarnes> wolfric: you need that library
<lstarnes> wolfric: search the package managers for libcudart
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I want to always have to use the password for my key, so that if the key is stolen or the laptop is stolen no one shall be able to login without the password.
<Dessan> wolfric, what are you trying to run?
<wolfric> http://reflextor.com/a51_10_25/a51table_32
<tb45t> Hi. Can I add a "shade" button to the title bar in like in Xfce?
<wolfric> gsm rainbow tables
<GhostWolf> comawhite_, hey i know i asked you before did you tell me you've used MythTv?
<wolfric> i don't normally use linux but the windows version was looking for a missing lib as well so i decided to give it a shot on ubuntu
<comawhite_> nope don't own a tv card
<Random832> After resuming from hibernate my text mode console is corrupted - anyone know how to fix this?
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, so on your laptop look for the /etc/X11/Xsession
<GhostWolf> comawhite_, but you recomended me to use that right? and i asked about xbmc as well?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Yes, and then?
<draco_> GhostWolf, ok so it's not as expensive, the point is still valid..... login? I meant the actual internet itself, not Live services. can you use your internet connection to browse the web without Live?
<comawhite_> I know a lot use mythtv
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, comment out the line use-ssh-agent
<GhostWolf> draco_, you can't browse internet through xbox360 period its not like a wii or ps3 theres no browser on it
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Yes, but does it only handle the storage of the key?
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, oh the full path is /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: So that I don't do anything other stupid.
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, the key has a password associated with it (this is stored according to your private key).
<draco_> GhostWolf, oh nevermind then... that serious limits it's ability as a media center though...
<GhostWolf> draco_, only thing if you have xbox live gold you can go on things like twitter, facebook watch movies on your watch instantly if you have netflix
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, i.e. on your local machine.
<GhostWolf> draco_, i don't think its a media center period you can connect your computer through the xbox but you need a windows media center on your windows computer
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, when you try to connect to the server, your local machine will ask you for the password associated with your private key, not the password of the server.
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Actually when I tried to login at my server using ssh and my key I got into som bash-4$ prompt or something. I didn't use a username, only the host, what happend do you think?
<Ubuntubruger7> Thanks for trying to help. Will just stick to WinXP although not happy about it. :-/
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, that was likely the your rsa key password
<Dessan> wolfric, thats a part of NVIDIA CUDA http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html You need to download an install it
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Yes, I understand that it asks for the key password, and that is a question I get locally.
<deleuzer_> Ubuntubruger7, this is a very rare problem.
<draco_> Ghostwolf, That's handy, without a browser I assume it uses it's own front end for those sites? Ok, kinja-sheep said it was... so that's were I got that idea. Too bad it requires Windows Media Center :(
<Ubuntubruger7> deleuzer> Do you know if this has to do with my network setup or hardware or?
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, so the prompt you got was a bash prompt after you linked to the server?
<Real_Ubot> Di I have to in some way remove the password from the ssh-agent so that someone that steal my laptop won't just allow the use-ssh-agent again and get inteo the server without my password prompt?
<Real_Ubot> *Do
<GhostWolf> draco_, well i dunno i don't have windows media center and i can't connect it without having it i can play music and stuff but i mainly want the media center for other things like record live tv and stuff like that and with facebook n twitter i dunno i never tried it even tho i do have facebook and am on gold membership
<ian_> How do you reinstall grub from the command line?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I think I soemhow got into my server one time using ssh host, instead of ssh usernmae@host
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, no, the ssh-agen shouldn't load once you reboot.
<Real_Ubot> *somehow
<mafia> siem
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: It may have stored my password from the login where I entered it?
<lindar> Hi there. My sound hasn't been working, and I don't know why. alsamixer shows a bunch of stuff that it should show, but I don't have my little sound icon, no sound plays over the speakers, and my sound options doesn't come up because it says it can't find a sound card. I think I may have uninstalled something accidentally because I have no clue what I'm doing.
<mafia> Jest ktoś z Polski?
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: The use-ssh-agent, I mean?
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, no ssh-agent will not store the password across sessions.
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: Ok.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: your laptop-username is the same as server-username? then "ssh host" does the same as "ssh user@host"
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: You don't need Windows Media Center.  You can use ushare, set up paths and your Xbox360 can access them.
<deleuzer_> llutz, good point.
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Yes, it's.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: you only need to specify user if its different from your actual login-name
<Real_Ubot> Luckst0rr: But when I tried to login I got some strange bash-4 prompt instead of the original sever prompt.
<Real_Ubot> Luckst0rr: Sorry.
<Real_Ubot> llutz: That was ment for you.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: specify "strange bash4-prompt" ;)
<xxx_> danny after looking over that Nvidia card 9500gt has terrible support in any linux version
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, ushare isn't going to make me record tv i want something that does it all not seperate
<kadakas> clear
<Real_Ubot> I also want to know whatever I need to set UsePAM to no or not, I have seen several solutions on the Internet.
<Ricket> How can you scroll up and down in tty1?
<kadakas> does anyone else have problems with iwlagn taking up 100% cpu? any fix?
<Myrtti> Ricket: pgup
<Ricket> Myrtti: not working, and page down inserts a ~ into the command line
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: Linux is made from hundred of packages put together. ;3
<mike_yung> How does one disable gdm?
<billiard_junkee> Ricket, shift+pgup/dn
<Random832> mike_yung, permanently or temporarily?
<Ricket> billiard_junkee: thanks!
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, i understand but like what the media center does i want something like that for ubuntu and media center does everything from record live tv and play media files from my comp it just makes it easier for me in the long run
<llutz> Real_Ubot: depends on your wishes, "man sshd_config" may help
<Real_Ubot> mike_yung: System -> Administaration -> Login Screen
<Real_Ubot> mike_yung: Or?
<billiard_junkee> Ricket, no prob man
<mike_yung> Temporally. Like changing default run level on a redhat
<mike_yung> I want to boot to console
<Xfact> can anyone tell me which is the best version of firefox to use in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> mike_yung: You can either fiddle with the runlevels, or just switch to a tty and stop gdm
<xxx_> kinja sheep try thousands of packages ubuntu uses over 17,000 packages available
<Flannel> Xfact: the one that comes in the repositories for your version of Ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: You might find better supports / solutions in #mythbuntu and #mythtv -- Or use Windows Media Center (not XP).
<mike_yung> Flannel: There are only two runlevels
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I just want to disallow ordinary password login forcing users to use keys. Shall I disable the UsePAM option. I don't understand the info in the man sshd_config file.
<mike_yung> Ubuntu is differnt
<Xfact> flannel: i am sorry with my ubuntu hardy it's only gives 3.0.16 thats too old...:(
<Flannel> mike_yung: No, there are all of the normal ones, they're just all the same, like any debian based system.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: "no" should be right then
<lindar> Hi there. My sound hasn't been working, and I don't know why. alsamixer shows a bunch of stuff that it should show, but I don't have my little sound icon, no sound plays over the speakers, and my sound options doesn't come up because it says it can't find a sound card. I think I may have uninstalled something accidentally because I have no clue what I'm doing.
<mike_yung> Run
<mike_yung> Sorry
<mike_yung> Runlevels one is single user
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, i can't use anything but xp i would love to get windows media center os but i haven't been able to find one and only 2 os that has windows media center is vista or windows7
<Xfact> so which latest version of firefox is best to use in ubuntu?
<mike_yung> Runlevels two is everything
<Xfact> which latest version of firefox is best to use in ubuntu?
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Why? Why not only setting the password authorization to no, why do I have to set the UsePAM to no too?
<Flannel> mike_yung: Yes, 2-5 are all identical.  Change one, and then use it.
<mike_yung> The other runlevels are just copies of two
<Ricket> During the ubuntu server setup process, I hit enter on the screen to select preinstalled components and it went to next page instead of selecting a component. Is there a way to bring that screen up again, now that the server is installed, or do I need to go through setup again?
<Xfact> anyone please suggest me, which latest version of firefox is best to use in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Xfact: For you;
<llutz> Real_Ubot: "why not?" no is default and shouldn't have any unwanted sideeffects
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: Gotcha. I have no need for Xbox Media Center since I use XBMC myself instead of Xbox360.
<mike_yung> Flannel: Oh I see.
<Flannel> Xfact: For 8.04, the best version is 3.0.16, why is that too old?
<xxx_> firefox 3.5 is fine in 9.10
<Xfact> flannel: ask anyone it's too slow and doesn't upport all useful addons
<Xfact> *support
<Real_Ubot> llutz: No, yes is default in Ubuntu Server.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: you don't want to use PAM, so why set it to "yes"?
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, well there is no xbox media center on the xbox360 i never seen it, xbox360 uses the windows media center to connect to a windows media center pc
<Real_Ubot> llutz: It is yes default at my Ubuntu Server installation.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: *buntu-defaults.... they have some strange things.
<Xfact> i am currently using 3.5.6....
<mike_yung> Flannel: So I can change level three to all networks no graphics & nothing will break?
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok, well, Iäll use no then.
<Real_Ubot> *I'll
<Flannel> mike_yung: Not that I'm aware of, no.
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: Xbox360 is capable of doing Media Center stuffs.
<xxx_> xfact what add on is giving u problems???
<mike_yung> Flannel: Thanks.
<Random832> does anyone know how to force it to switch to a text console before hibernating? i get problems resuming if i'm in X when hibernating
<songer>  why The audio stops ringing on my browser?
<llutz> Random832: add "chvt X" to the hibernation-script
<Ricket> In tty1, shift+pgup/pgdn scrolls up and down; how do I scroll to the left and right?
<Flannel> Random832: 'chvt' can switch you to a tty
<xxx_> Xfact are you complaining about the speed it takes firefox to load???
<Random832> llutz, where can i find this hibernation script
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, yes but nothing major only thing it does is able to view media files from the computer thats connected using windows media player 11 simple stuff like music videos and pictures it can't do nothing else beyong like anything besdies the social sites as well
<Random832> i can't find any information on how hibernation can be configured in ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: That being said, it is same as XBMC or elisa or Boxee. Since Xbox360 is a Microsoft product, you're likely to need Microsoft product to make it work.
<llutz> Random832: it was /usr/lib/pm-utils  in jaunty
<GhostWolf> kinja guess so.. which is a shame then i guess i can't do nothing at this point
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: ushare is capable of setting up so you can access music/videos/pictures from your Xbox360. Also, I'm not sure but if you get Windows7, you might not be able to play any files (just those with Microsoft patent codecs DRM thing).
<Random832> llutz, how do i make it remember to change it back?
<Random832> (i could just always have it resume to 7, but i might not always want it on that if i manage to get the text console actually working consistently)
<xxx_> kinja sheep we know this already about running media centers as well as you can connect your pc or laptop via a vga cable and run desktop
<Random832> ok, i see a sleep.d and a power.d but no hibernate.d
<kinja-sheep> GhostWolf: Yeah. Shame. Many long-life batteries patents are owned by oil companies too. :(
<Lostinspace_46> I was just preparing to D/L moonlight at launchpad, when I noticed this "Microsoft Silverlight is a cross-browser, cross-platform, and cross-device plug-in".  That sounds to me like it should work in Karmic.?
<GhostWolf> kinja-sheep, windows7 has the media center on it just like vista and the drm thing i don't think is a problem
<Random832> where is the actual thing called a "hibernate script" that i can add chvt to?
<Random832> llutz, you just gave me a directory but that doesn't tell me what file to change
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I had to restar X to get the disable of use-ssh-agent to work?
<Real_Ubot> *restart
<llutz> Random832: hm, i might have recalled the wrong thing.all those things change weekly :(
<Random832> none of them look related to hibernating
<xxx_> GhostWolf the only media center I've heard been used more then one time is Xbmc that was on newegg.com
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: I tried to restart ssh locally at my laptop but it didn't seem to give me the password prompt the next time I tried to login.
<xxx_> video capture cards and media centers seem to be a hit or miss....
<llutz> Random832: check pm-functions
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, did you restart x-server?
<jmoney> how well does ubuntu runs under mac ppc ?
<GhostWolf> xxx_, ok i don't think you understand the situation exactly but my situation is what xbox360 can do when connected to a computer that has media center on it which is called a windows media pc i can stream media files but aslo record live tv with a turner
<jmoney> on a g5
<Satisfied> anybody else have a hell of a time with FF 3.5 in ubuntu (_x64)   .... half the time I'm browsing the fucking thing just freezes up ... i don't even know where to start.   I cleared my fucking cache, history, cookies, blah blah blah.... stupid thing just freezes for 1 or 2 seconds and then its good again for 20 seconds and then it freezes
<Satisfied> very fucking frustrating
<folkks> anybody used backtrack before
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: No? Shall I use: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<folkks> backtrack4 i hear its based of ubuntu
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: At the laptop, I mean?
<folkks> basically what i want to do is know the command to connect to a open wifi
<deleuzer_> Real_Ubot, yes on the laptop.
<folkks> my wifi adapter is detected and i also see wifis in my location just want to know the command to connect to them
<xxx_> GhostWolf whats your point I already stated that its a hit or miss with both recording TV and using a media center for most users... read reviews on newegg.com under video capture cards....
<GhostWolf> nevermind xxx_...
<Fezzler> big trouble.  Power knocked out in middle of installing ubuntustudio_audio package.  trying to resume and keep getting error about "python-twisted package
<llutz> folkks: man iwconfig, notice backtrack isn't supported here
<Lostinspace_46> I was just preparing to D/L moonlight at launchpad, when I noticed this "Microsoft Silverlight is a cross-browser, cross-platform, and cross-device plug-in".  That sounds to me like it should work in Karmic.?
<Fezzler> Don't know what to do
<folkks> yea i know
<folkks> but there is no other place to ask
<folkks> and since its based of ubuntu
<llutz> folkks: notice: backtrack isn't supported here
<folkks> but i guess
<Flannel> Fezzler: Do what it says to do at the end of the error, it'll give you a command (I can't recall the specifics at this point)
<folkks> thats just illogical thinking huh
<folkks> anyways ill try iwconfig
<Weee> Hi, if I have 3 partitions and windows 7 is on the first one, theire all NTFS, and I install Ubuntu on the second one, it will turn into Ext4 and auto-format, will anything happen to my third partition data ? because I understand dual boot works fine so at least the first partition should remain intact
<folkks> no
<folkks> shouldnt touch any other partitions
<docchaser> woot for being able to install ubuntu in windows :)
<xxx_> GhostWolf I understand what your trying to do seen many youtube videos were people have it set up this way .. But there is no product right now that works right out the box this way...
<folkks> vmware?
<Weee> thanks
<Fezzler> Flannel>> No command - just list of 7 python-twisted-XXXX errors all the same "--controll retunred error exit status 2"
<ian_> how do i check to see if grub is installed correctly?
<lightbricko> I can't get pytrainer to import data from my garmin forerunner GPS device. On the garmin itself, it sais "transfer complete", but in the pytrainer software, the "Loading Data" window doesn't close. In the log file, I get the error "2010-01-03 09:40:42,228|ERROR|main|runPlugin|File  not valid". How can I fix this?
<folkks> who needs garmin
<folkks> just look at a northeast moon
<Flannel> Fezzler: Ah, can you pastebin the error then?
<folkks> like the indians did
<GhostWolf> xxx_, im not talking bout anything out of the box i was mainly trying to see if there was a program/software for ubuntu that can do the same thing as media center on windows and it seems there isn't and only for me to do this is to get an os with media center like windows7
<Lostinspace_46> xxx If I follow your question, I think the answer might be moonlight
<Lostinspace_46> xxx silverlight for ubuntu
<xxx_> lostinspace_46 not my question don't run ubuntu run linux mint and debian
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_ should be the same I would think
<ian_> i tried running the command sudo update-grub from the command line while booted into the live cd, but it said "could not find a device" or something.
<Fezzler> Flannel>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350713/
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: It didn't helt to set a mrk in front of the use-ssh-agent using: sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsessions.options. I still could log in without being asked to enter the password the second time I tried.
<xxx_> lostinspace_46 yes thinking is the same just usually a lot of money spent to get a media center up and running with all the bells and whistles
<Real_Ubot> deleuzer_: And I have restarted X at my laptop since I did the change.
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Also launchpad says "Microsoft Silverlight is a cross-browser, cross-platform, and cross-device plug-in" which makes me wonder if it will run under linux.
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Well moonlight is free..it would give you a starting point.
<jmoney> Can I install ubuntu on a 4gb usb drive ?
<kinja-sheep> jmoney: Yes.
<kinja-sheep> !usb | jmoney
<ubottu> jmoney: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Real_Ubot> Will AllowUsers allow user by name to automatically login or will they still have to enter password or use key together with the password of the key?
<jmoney> kinja-sheep: thanks
<Fezzler> Flannel>> any ideas?
<llutz> Real_Ubot: they still have to give passwrd/key
<jmoney> Im trying to install the ppc version to a usb drive
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok, thanks.
<xxx_> lostinspace_46 the only media center I have seen face to face working was a hp product that came with all the bells ad whistles already built in costed about 2000 +
<Fezzler> Flannel>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350716/
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> I understand, but with all the media stuff in the repositories, and something like moonlight you should be able to do most anything you want. Provided your hardware can handle it.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: AllowUsers/DenyUsers is used to restrict logins, as it cannot be done throught /etc/security/access.conf
<brando753> what are the ways to securely recover and permently delete files in an ext4 filesystem
<kinja-sheep> !undelete | brando753
<ubottu> brando753: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Before the power outage a interruption of re-install of ubuntu studio audio package, I uninstalled Ardour in a attempt to install the lastest release that is not packaged for ubuntu yet.
<kinja-sheep> brando753: You could use "shred" to securely delete files.
<Fezzler> Flannel>> I couldn't get that to work without a deb so I deleted it - with sudo apt-get purge ardourpro, then I tried reinstall of packaged Ardour and power went out in middle
<brando753> what about preventing the recovery of already deleted files
<Cube``> hey guys, im running finch over ssh in a screen session. i'd like my local pc to make a beep whenever i get a new message, but i believe due to my netbook not being able to produce a hardware beep at all, i dont hear any sound. how could i fix this? by, e.g. making ubuntu use the speakers for the beep?
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 I dont disagree with the ideas you present it is a good place to start... But I don't know the knowlegde of the user trying to set it up...
<AK_Dave> Anyone had any trouble installing Karmic UNR in a virtual guest? It gets about 56% through, errors out claiming a "bad CD", and then dumps me to a liveCD session. Multiple ISO downloads, MD5 checks on all of them, but they all fail to install in Vbox.
<lorenzosu> Does anyone know of a photo manager for ubuntu which will enable to copy the current image to a selected location via keyboard shortcut?
<nigo> hello everyone,this is the first time i use IRC
<Cube``> lorenzosu: yes, that would be gwenview
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: you don't need a cd to install on Virtualbox  you can link the iso file to simulate the cd drive
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 also don't understand limiting yourself to ubuntu alone there are 100's of linux distros
<lorenzosu> Cube``, Thanks.
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, thats what I do!
<Cube``> np
<quibbler> !welcome | nigo
<ubottu> nigo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nigo> thank you!
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave:  ok  then.  I have installed Karmic but not sure abut the UNR part
<gigglefight> hello. anyone, fill me in, wubi 64bit? where to download.
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Ahh, I see your point.  One would need to be somewhat versed in linux distros.
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, Karmic's installer doesn't know I'm installing from an ISO image, but it hits an error and says "must be a bad CD". Same spot (56%) every time.
<Flannel> Fezzler: Try cleaning your package cache (apt-get clean) then installing it again
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Personally, I need more experience before I start trying other distros.
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, I ended up building my Vbox linux guests using Mint 8 because I couldn't get Karmic UNR to install in a vbox guest.
<gigglefight> looking to install karmic 64bit via windows install.
<lorenzosu> Cube``, Do you know if there's a way to copy the image in gwenview directly, i.e. without the directory selection dialogue?
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: what is UNR mean is that a version?
<gigglefight> I'm still getting an error message before the install finalizes.
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 not really most linux distro's have graphical user set-ups knowadays
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Okay, now telling me to go to the broken filter
<Flannel> Fezzler: What?
<sacarlso1> ﻿﻿AK_Dave: my install of Karmic is the 32bit desktop version
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, UNR :== Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Its an official Canonical mix of Ubuntu designed for netbooks and small screens. I actually prefer the interface for linux vbox guests because of its nice program lauincher.
<Poobuntu> hi
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 you can also watch youtube videos on installing the linux distro you want
<Flannel> Fezzler: Oh, you're doing this in some sort of GUI?  Try doing it on the command line, you'll get a more informative error message
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: oh ok , I never tried that
<Fezzler> Flannel>> "You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it."
<Poobuntu> Pooooobbooooontu!
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, I'm going to try building Karmic UNR as a guest using a different host. Maybe there is something quirky to the Win7 edition of vbox 3.1.2 running on a 64bit Win7 host. Shouldn't be. But maybe.
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Not afraid of command line but don't know what command to run?
<Poobuntu> hi
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: is that like easy-peasy  that what I run on my eeepc,  I never tried that on virtualbox but I could try.
<MorphyNOR> Poobuntu: you seem to be very mature and intelligent, now leave
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Recommendation?
<Flannel> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install [package]
<Poobuntu> .....
<Poobuntu> ...
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, Thats a good idea! I'll try easypeasy!
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 interested in trying Arch Linux because it combines package use from other platforms to maximise to packages used but there still have trouble with pacman package installer
<Flannel> Poobuntu: Please stop.  This channel is for Ubuntu support, offtopic comments and unnecessary lines don't belong here.  Thanks
<Jkessler> now we know what bill gates does when he can't sleep
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> True, but I switched to ubuntu to learn more command line usage, scripts, etc.  Once I feel I have a decent understanding, then I will try other systems.
<MorphyNOR> lol Jkessler
<Jkessler> :P
<Cube``> how can i make ubuntu generate the system beeps over normal pc speakers?
<Lostinspace_46> Jkessler> Very good. heheh
<Jkessler> but i do have a question..  i have 2 clearweather screenlets showing up everytime at boot..  how do i stop the 2nd one from starting automatically?
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 command line is over rated yes for you apt-get and others for troubleshoot system
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, We have one PC at home that runs Win7, primarily because native Win is a more reliable platform for Win games. But I insist on linux for security when dealing with secure web transactions. Using a netbook linux in a virtual guest makes this mandate easy for my wife to comply with. :D
<Fezzler> Flannel>>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/350719/   So do I run "apt-get -f install"
<Cube``> xxx_: why is command line overrated?
<Flannel> Fezzler: right
<LumpyDumpkin`bed> omg #askreddit coolest place for nerds evarrr
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Well command line fixing is a good way to learn how the computer actually works.
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Ah - correcting the python issue, magic!
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: I work in reverse I run windows XP in virtualbox but for games that probly not the way to go
<Cube``> anybody got an idea on that beep issue?
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Done.  Do I run the install for the package again?
<Lostinspace_46> Cube``> Does your music or whatever play through the speakers?
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave:  just need Windows to test some drivers for devices to make sure the device works in windows if I have problems with them in linux Ubuntu
<Lostinspace_46> Cube``> If so, sys beeps should also.
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 I agree with you there ,but most of that can be learned on the fly....  I personally run a live cd and troubleshoot my system that way... still get to use internet and fix system
<Flannel> Fezzler: hmm, I'm not sure if you'll need to in this case, since the metapackage was the broken one, but asking it to install the package again certainly won't do any harm (if it's already installed and updated, it'll do exactly nothing), and if it doesn't give you any errors, you'll know that you've fixed the problem as well.  So yeah
<Cube``> Lostinspace_46: well, are there any settings for the system beep?
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, You do what I do for myself. Ubuntu host, XP guest. XP is for Office 2007. TinyXP+Office07 is a very small virtual guest. For my wife, its Win7 host w/ linux guest. And she runs Office07 in an XP guest instead of native on Win7 for an extra layer of sandboxing to make me feel better.
<Lostinspace_46> Cube``> You can enable or disable them, but I don't remember exactly how.
<lorenzosu> Is there a photo manager which will enable to quickly copy/select photos to a default location with a keyboard shortcut? gwenview has been pointed out, but it askes for the destination directory each time.
<xxx_> Cube'' what did you do play with the sound settings
<Cube``> aaah
<sacarlso1> Ak_Dave: ﻿Office 2007 like for spread sheets and word?  can't you use openoffice?
<nigo> Away
<Fezzler> Flannel>> All set but didn't create Ardour Menu icon or selection in Applications directory.  Any magic to automate that fix or do I do by hand?
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> I started messing with computers about the time Windows came out, and it was all I ever used, so learning programming, scripting, etc is al new to me, and I have a lot to "un-learn"
<Xfact> anyone know about any 'start up manger' or something, that helps to set application to run at start up?
<Xfact> anyone know about any about 'start up manger' or something, that helps to set application to run at start up?
<faileas> sacarlso1: or abiword for word, gnumeric for spreadsheets. there's no good standalone powerpoint equivilent tho
<Lostinspace_46> Xfact> Preferences/startup apps
<faileas> hmm
<Cube``> xxx_: hmm no i cant find anything in the sound settings
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 I jumped track about 1997 and went into linux redhat I dont run scripts there a great way to do jobs set for auto
<faileas> I want to start two scripts as root before a system starts. Should i be using crontab, or is there a smarter way to do it?
<Flannel> Fezzler: Er, installing the package should do it (if it normally does).  and... looking at the package it looks like it ought to.
<faileas> er before x starts
<Lostinspace_46> Cube``> More likely a sys. thing..as opposed to sounds.
<Xfact> Lostinspace_46:  actualy I am using 8.04 hardy, so I have to install it additionally....
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, Usually, yes. But OOo doesn't handle some Excel macros properly, and occasionally there are odd formatting errors in Word that creep into peculiarly formatted documents. Using Office07 in a vbox guest allows me to package a consistent set of fonts in a single guest that can be mirrored onto multiple hosts so every host is using the same Office07 suite.
<sacarlso1> ﻿faileas: good point.  but I never used powerpoint but I'm sure some must.  it was popular in our office for presentations.
<Flannel> Fezzler: I'm not sure what's up, but /usr/share/applicatins/ardour.desktop should exist (with content in it!)
<llutz> faileas: rc.local
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Nope.  It runs though
<theadmin> How can I get system info such as amount of RAM?
<xxx_> Cube" what are you trying to fix jumped in half way
<Xfact> anyone know about any about 'start up manger' or something, that helps to set application to run at start up?
<faileas> llutz: would work for things that need to run as root? do i use sudo in front or just use it?
<llutz> faileas: will be run as root
<theadmin> Xfact: Uhm, system->Preferences... somewhere there.
<xxx_> brb getting another beer
<faileas> llutz: and wherre is it?
<Prasoon> Can any any help me out in installation process of Lampp on ubuntu platform.
<llutz> faileas: /etc/rc.local
<faileas> llutz: mine dosen't seem to have one. i have rc.0 rc.1 and so on.
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: ok I never had that problem.  but when I want to print on windows I normaly export to pdf format
<llutz> faileas: its a file, not a directory
<Xfact> theadmin: nowhere in there...if you don't use hardy...then  please don't guess it...
<Lostinspace_46> Xfact> run "locate startup"  might lead you to it.
<MorphyNOR> !questions | Prasoon
<ubottu> Prasoon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fezzler> Flannel>> yes it is
<faileas> llutz: ok - found it. how do i tell it what runlevel to run it as?
<MorphyNOR> Prasoon: whats the problem?
<llutz> !lamp > Prasoon
<ubottu> Prasoon, please see my private message
<xxx_> Cube" whats up
<llutz> faileas: read the comment at filebegin?
<Xfact> Lostinspace_46: it just showing me files that already set to run at start up...no add or remove option :(
<Lostinspace_46> Xfact> "it" what?
<faileas> llutz: read it. i don't understand what it means tho
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, Home has 6 PCs running different hosts (most are linux) all sharing data storage off the same fileserver. All can run the same XP guest. No matter which desktop, laptop, or netbook in the house, all are equally usable for kids' schoolwork. :)
<Xfact> anyone know about any about 'start up manger' or something, that helps to set application to run at start up? (Ubuntu 8.04 hardy)
<Xfact>  Lostinspace_46: it is the termiinal
<theadmin> XFact: Eh, sorry. If you didn't specify a version, then I assume you use the latest :D Sorry again
<Xfact> this time i mentioned...
<Xfact>  Lostinspace_46:
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Odd.  Just do it manually or is it a clue to a problem
<Xfact>  anyone know about any about 'start up manger' or something, that helps to set application to run at start up? (Ubuntu 8.04 hardy)
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, easy-peasy looks good @ 1.5. Looks like its a variant of Jaunty. The EP1.5 netbook interface looks like "Green Jaunty" to me. Karmic UNR drops the right panel, and on my netbooks Karmic UNR is much snappier than Jaunty UNR was.
<Lostinspace_46> Xfact> Ahh got ya.  Bottom line is...it's there somewhere.  Google it, I know you can do it by command line.
<przemek_> elo
<xxx_> Xfact go into Synaptic Package manager and right click remove package
<przemek_> hello
<przemek_> asd
<przemek_> asd
<przemek_> ads
<FloodBot2> przemek_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> Xfact: System/Preferences/Sessions
<Xfact> Lostinspace_46: ok tell me the name of startup manager program that 9.10 gives pre installed....
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, Maybe I should build a Jaunty UNR guest and then dist-upgrade it to Karmic if I can't get Karmic UNR to build as a vbox guest.
<iflema> Xfact: 4 gnome p)
<Prasoon> I am not able to open my Mozilla firefox browser.
<Xfact> iflema: thanks...this session is little helpful... :)
<Lostinspace_46> iflema> Thanks, I knew there had to be a way for Xfact to find it.
<xxx_> prasoon reinstall firefox or restrat computer
<iflema> ;P
<Xfact> Lostinspace_46: thanks to you also for giving a try....:)
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Umm, how do you restrat the computer?
<Xfact> and thanks to all helpful persons ...:D
<Prasoon> xxx_:  I have already done the same.
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: easy-peasy was cool on my eeepc it had all the drivers modules that worked compiled in.  I tried to boot it on my old system but it failed for reasons uknown
<Maletor> When will Ubuntu update its Rails package?
<xxx_> Prasoon no firefox after reinstall
<Lostinspace_46> oops
<Lostinspace_46> XXX How do you restrat the computer?
<Lostinspace_46> XXX_ How do you restrat the computer?
<xxx_> well press power button or do a kill
<Lostinspace_46> Geeze, bedtime..no doubt.
<lorenzosu> Is there a photo manager which will enable to quickly copy/select photos to a default location with a keyboard shortcut? gwenview has been pointed out, but it askes for the destination directory each time.
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> But that would restart..you said restrat...heheh.
<AK_Dave> sacarlso1, AFAIK it won't work on a Dell Mini 9 either because, allegedly, it is compiled specifically for eeepc hardware. But that could be 100% FUD.
<xxx_> opps
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Ummm...oops?
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 your more awake then me with a 3 beers in me...lol\
<Fezzler> Flannel>> Did manually.  Thanks.  You rock.
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: well I didn't read it I just tried it and it failed on my old 1.7ghz intel with 500 meg ram.  I may just have been a badly burned DVD
<xxx_> Now for my question of the night is anyone using a netbook with moblin or jolicloud??
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> LOL, just playing with you. I am tired and dingy. 4:30 AM here.
<iflema> moblin/ hereubuntu
<Lostinspace_46> Well all, gotta hit the bed...thanks all!
<AK_Dave> xxx_, Now? no. I quickly went back to Karmic UNR.
<xxx_> Lostinspace_46 fine just remember headed for drunk
<Lostinspace_46> xxx_> Have a ball...night.
<sacarlso1> ﻿AK_Dave: at the time I was looking for anything that would boot and I just booted an old cd with ubuntu 7.1 on it to fix some MBR problem I had at the time
<xxx_> AK_Dave what is your view on netbooks and what all these companies are doing with netbook os
<fossiiil> hello
<theadmin> Hi, fossiiil.
<raingrove> hi
<iflema> moblin here dell inspiron mini, going back to netbook-remix
<mbruins> how can i find out wether my laptop support 64bit or 32bit (it has got ubuntu 32bit installed on it right now)
<xxx_> iflema why back to netbook remix???
<AK_Dave> xxx_, I like my Dell Minis. Thats what I think about netbooks. I think the best OS for netbook-scale hardware is linux, and the interface that I prefer to work with is Karmic UNR. But you did remind me of Moblin, which I probably never gave a good shake. It just seemed too constraining.
<theadmin> mbruins: uname -a
<iflema> moblin pez... all things work fine... no probs
<frybye> xxx_: imho - the talk in some circles about the demise of the netbook is probably a thrust from the manuf. and trade to get folks to move upmarket as far as profit- margins are concerned.. there will continue to be consumer interest in netbooks - but perhaps not so available... not profitable enough...
<mbruins> theadmin: doesnt that give the current version installed?
<theadmin> mbruins: Though... yes, right.
<xxx_> frybye I disagree with profits in the past two years on netbooks out gain that of a laptop
<mbruins> theadmin: but i know i have the 32bit installed right now i just want to check ive i have dual core so i can install the 64bit version
<AK_Dave> frybye, profit per unit is low, but netbooks tend to sell high unit volume. Some manufacturers obviously can make a lot of money with them. Others, they don't fit their business model.
<iflema> AK_Dave: have you tried the moblin/ubuntu remix
<theadmin> mbruins: Well, basically... Dual Core? It sounds like it has to be 64-bit... But I can't really tell, and I always forget long commands for checking.
<faileas> AK_Dave: i half suspect i'd throw together my own varient of ubuntu if i get a netbook ;p. UNR looks kinda toyish, and i think something like openbox and the bare necesities would be nice
<frybye> xxx_: sales have increased - the profit margin is small so nett profits have shrunk...
<mbruins> theadmin: ok no problem thanks for trying
<sacarlso1> ﻿mbruins:  I'm not sure but I think the command lspci will give you an idea of the processor you have and from that we can tell you if it can run 64bit stuf
<AK_Dave> iflema, I've tried moblin, but not 2.1, and much preferred UNR.
<mbruins> sacarlso1: sadly no that will give a ouput of a devices
<frybye> well of course depends which firms one looks at - the major netbook manuf. are probably doing ok - but per unit-sale the trade is perhaps not so happy...
<xxx_> frybye your only maybe at this point a bit off when it comes to college kids doing the purchasing in the 3rd quarter getting ready for college
<iflema> AK_Dave: ubuntu has a moblin remix
<sacarlso1> ﻿mbruins: when I do it I see k8 athlon that's what I have in my box
<frybye> at least they seem to be playing with the idea that they can perhaps convert some of the interest in netbooks into somewhat more profitable laptops...
<digitalchemist> I've got an HP TX2, and I need some help figuring out why it's freezing when I touch the screen ...
<mbruins> sacarlso1: grep flags /proc/cpuinfo  seems to do the trick
<AK_Dave> faileas, I've used "full desktop" Ubuntus on my netbooks, but find the UNR interface to be preferrable on small screens because it is, essentially, just a giant "tasty menu".
<mbruins> sacarlso1: thanks for helping
<sacarlso1> ﻿mbruins: that sounds even better
<digitalchemist> I'm running 9.10 x86_64
<xxx_> AK_Dave disagree have you seen the lastest update to moblin and jolicloud
<faileas> AK_Dave: I don't usually see my desktop so... i think i'd want something like this ;p https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1111219/Lobotomy%20screenshots/stuff.png (guake, openbox, swiftfox... when everything is closed, its a blank screen unless you rightclick to get the menu open) ;p
<Poobuntu> hi
<frybye> <-- like the 9.10 NBR on his eeePc 1000h
<AK_Dave> iflema, I've used the lpia compiles on my netbooks. There is, at best, miniscule power/battery life differences. Not enough to be worth having to use a whole different (limited) application repository. Stock Karmic UNR uses the stock i386 repos. Very liberating.
<AK_Dave> xxx_, I've seen screenshots, but not used Moblin 2.1.
<Poobuntu> Anybody having trouble their AOL browser on UBUNTU?
<iflema> AK_Dave: im withya on the ubuntu netbook-remix
<Poobuntu> I am so sick of trying to use WINE
<Poobuntu> to load my AOL web browser through nautilus
<Poobuntu> i was told that ubuntu would be easy
<Poobuntu> but I can't deal with not having my AOL-exclusive features
<Chr1s> Hi, please help, my mysql won't start, try mysqld_safe can get those error message:100103 17:33:09 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<Chr1s> 100103 17:33:09 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ambiguous option '--l' (large-pages, lower_case_table_names)
<Chr1s> 100103 17:33:09 [ERROR] Aborting
<xxx_> AK_Dave also moblin is supporting there own chipset are talking about using far less computer power
<digitalchemist> I've got an HP TX2 1275dx. It has an N-trig digitizer for touch/pen input. I'm running Karmic x86_64. The laptop freezes whenever I touch the screen. Any tips?
<xxx_> mobline = intel
<AK_Dave> faileas, I don't think I would feel efficient with that sort of interface.
<Poobuntu> i can't fucking run
<Poobuntu> aol browser on this os
<faileas> AK_Dave: its a non interface ;p
<nmvictor> whats the command to fireup  Network Manager?
<AK_Dave> Poo: Use vbox
<Poobuntu> and can't get my exclusive aol features!
<Poobuntu> god damn it
<Poobuntu> what is vbox?
<xxx_> Poobuntu lol aol lol omg
<Poobuntu> i need to have my email browser
<AK_Dave> Poo: www.virtualbox.org
<sacarlso1> ﻿Poobuntu:  what do you use on AOL?  chat?  I think the Ubuntu program pidgin can chat on the AOL chat protocol
<digitalchemist> Poobuntu: you can set up evolution to access your AOL mail also
<faileas> nmvictor: nm-applet i think
<Poobuntu> but i can't make the exclusive aol seamless profile/image sharing features work seamlessly with those cheap imitations
<Poobuntu> oh well
<kinja-sheep> Poobuntu: <--- World's Most Dramatic AOL Exclusive User?
<Poobuntu> at least
<digitalchemist> haha
<Poobuntu> i don't have to run mcafee anymore
<Poobuntu> and I get more than just the internet
<xxx_> Wow aol over facebook, twitter,, ok
<kinja-sheep> Poobuntu: Just point your website to http://news.aol.com/
<Poobuntu> aol exclusive boards
<xxx_> lol
<hannes_> dont feed the troll
<digitalchemist> yeah, kinda reeks of troll
<Diverdude> I have 2 mbox files i have extracted from a pst file using readpst. How do I import those into thunderbird?
<xxx_> aol is proprietary
<kinja-sheep> hannes_: I have two turtles that I feed everyday. I don't mind another turtle.
<xxx_> linux aims for free software
<faileas> kinja-sheep: The problem is when.. its turtles all the way down
<tb45t> Hello. I can't delete a file from an external drive. I get an error message: "Error removing file: No such file or directory". I have tried running from root.
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Why cannot it be done through /etc/security/access.conf?
<Poobuntu> sorry guys ' my [friend was giving me a lecture of what not to do on a page and what would happen if i did crud like this '  '  apologies.
<kinja-sheep> tb45t: Are you sure the file or directory exists?
<Poobuntu> where dah wyte wimmenz at nigggaz
<randhol> Hi. I'm teaching my father to use Ubuntu (xubuntu actually). Problem is that the folder that are created automatically are in English: Download, Pictures etc... while in the filemanager etc... they are written in the local language (Norwegian). I would like that the original folders also are in Norwegian as it confuses my father that the same place has two names. I cannot find out how to set it up without breaking the system. Where is it defined that Pic
<randhol> tures folder is Bilder
<xxx_> lol your killing me
<llutz> Real_Ubot: that won't affect ssh
<tb45t> kinja-sheep: There is an icon for the file.
<AK_Dave> hannes_, "don't feed the troll" is fine on forums, but on IRC it is SOO much more fun if several people deliberately PLAY with the troll, taking him/her almost serious. It can be a fun game for the whole family.
<Diverdude> I have 2 mbox files i have extracted from a pst file using readpst. How do I import those into thunderbird?
<Real_Ubot> It didn't seem to help restarting X after I commented out the use-ssh-agent in /etc/X11/Xsessions.options file. I still only have to write the authorization key password once to login at the ssh server. How do I ALWAYS get the password prompt when logging in using my authorization key (and hopefully it's password)?
<kinja-sheep> tb45t: What path? There must be a typo in your commands.
<craig1> I'm having massive stability issues lately, here's a bunch of errors in my log but googleing returns very few results: http://pastebin.com/m55040d02
<nmvictor> i have two GSM modems,i am using one with network manager to connect to the internet, the other one i am using it as a virtual SMSC with kannel.My problem is that if i insert the other modem, which mounts(i doubt if mount is the word) /dev/ttyUSB1,since the first modem used /dev/ttyUSB0,the network manager picks it and thus i cant use it with kannel,(cant access /dev/ttyUSB1, resource busy!)so how do i disable network managers access to the second mode
<Diverdude> ???
<xxx_> AK_Dave I have no problem in your opnion yes moblin is trying to team up with other distro's to run as a package other then a Netbook OS I just want to known why you pick UNR over most seeing is how jolicloud is unwilling to change its interface and needs a serious make over
<Real_Ubot> How do I get ssh server to ALWAYS asking for authorization key password every time I try to login, not only once?
<xxx_> Jolicloud has gained help in its fit for a share of the netbook market... with sponsors giving 4.2 million
<AK_Dave> xxx_, I like the full-screen menu. It is fast, well organized, easy to navigate, and easy to use. I like how maximus works to integrate the application's bar with the top panel. I like that it is still, fundamentally, i386 Ubuntu with a UNR wrapper. Thus, apt-get access to a full i386 repo and every i386 ppa that I might want to use.
<iflema> all on the go.....
<AK_Dave> xxx_, I don't like netbook interfaces that too strongly endorse the "cloud" meme. I want my netbook to be fully functional regardless of whether it has network access.
<xxx_> AK_Dave wear do see Google OS going then???
<llutz> Real_Ubot: disable ssh-agent (ForwardAgent no)
<AK_Dave> xxx_, ChromeOS is not my bag, baby. Its not what *I* want in an OS.
<xxx_> AK_Dave do you see ChromeOS having an audience... I also invest in stock market
<Deathvalley122> does anyone know how to make a iso on ubuntu not burn one but make on?
<Deathvalley122> one**
<ubuntunewbie> hi what is the different on safely remove usb drive and umount ? on karmic 9.10 ?
<kinja-sheep> Deathvalley122: Make an ISO of your current desktop setup?
<llutz> Real_Ubot: maybe this gives you some help http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1812
<Deathvalley122> no
<iflema> Deathvalley122: linux users can always use mkisofs
<Deathvalley122> to make a iso for a os
<kinja-sheep> !remaster | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<AK_Dave> xxx_, Sure. Its just not what I want in a netbook OS, even if my netbooks had 3G.
<kinja-sheep> Deathvalley122: This one?
<Deathvalley122> no not a live cd
<xxx_> AK_Dave do you see the same profit for netbooks or a decline in netbook sales
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Aha, I tried to out comment use-ssh-agent in /etc/X11/Xsessions.options but that didn't seem to work. I'll try your line of code.
<AK_Dave> xxx_, I'm not a business analyst.
<songer> hello
<musictoto> Deathvalley122: then say what you want to do. it's impossible to help if we don't know what you want to do exactly
<llutz> Real_Ubot: use ~/.ssh/config
<iflema> Deathvalley122: man mkisofs
<nmvictor> i have two GSM modems,i am using one with network manager to connect to the internet, the other one i am using it as a virtual SMSC with kannel.My problem is that if i insert the other modem, which mounts(i doubt if mount is the word) /dev/ttyUSB1,since the first modem used /dev/ttyUSB0,the network manager picks it and thus i cant use it with kannel,(cant access /dev/ttyUSB1, resource busy!)so how do i disable network managers access to the second mode
<songer>  why the audio desapear on my browser?
<AK_Dave> xxx_, Damn, I missed my line. That should have been: Damnit Jim, I'm a doctor not a business analyst!
<Deathvalley122> I want to make a iso for win 7 musictoto
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Wait, I have to somehow change it locally, not at my sshd_config settings, do I?
<Real_Ubot> *don't I?
<xxx_> AK_Dave understand that ,but you used the product do you think it takes away from a netbook selling point????
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Locally you mean? .ssh/config?
<llutz> Real_Ubot: read this, all epxlained there http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1812
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok, thanks. I'll.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> im just wondering what program can i use to make an iso
<eagles0513875> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<musictoto> Deathvalley122: do you have the iso on your computer and you want to burn it to dvd ? or do you have files and you want to make an iso out of them
<Deathvalley122> I have the files
<iflema> eagles0513875: man mkisofs
<Deathvalley122> to make
<Deathvalley122> iso
<eagles0513875> musictoto: i sent him something that isnt an iso and he wants to make it into an iso
<xxx_> AK_Dave I think I already got your idea of were it would go with this OS .... thanks jim when I need a doctor I will call you and then leave planet earth with a smile
<eagles0513875> iflema: is there a gui to make the iso's
<llutz> eagles0513875: mkisofs, genisomage
<AK_Dave> xxx_, I didn't buy my Dell Minis for the OS that they were sold with. The fact that they were sold with Ubuntu was a bonus that improved the odds, but didn't guarantee, that my eventual linux choice(s) would run well on the hardware. I bought them as hardware.
<eagles0513875> ty llutz
<bakarat> i got dual screen going with the "nv" driver (nvidia wouldn't work), but i can't choose my primary screen it seems (where the bars should be) any ideas?
<musictoto> eagles0513875: Deathvalley122: what llutz said, and also what ubottu said: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Ookami> :D HI ^^ ,, okay lets say i create a java application .. how can i make it "runable" or "exe" and dose ubuntu run ".exe" and .. that's it ^^ ?
<Xfact> 'gnome' is showing not installed in my hardy...then how i am watching GUI desktop??? (ubuntu hardy)
<iflema> man mkisofs
<xxx_> AK_Dave looking to buy a Netbook with a 11.6" screen or 12.1" screen and Nvidia Ion GPU
<jillsmitt> i want to use some sound when i type text, how to do that?
<AK_Dave> xxx_, It does seem like a lot of small hardware is being sold these days in order to sell 3G network contracts. That seems to be the niche where an OS like Moblin would fit well.
<llutz> Ookami: chmod +x file
<musictoto> Ookami: ubuntu doesn't run .exe natively. if you want to run exe (microsoft windows executable) you need to install wine or run them in a virtual machine (virtualbox)
<Ookami> llutz, chmod ? .. what dose it do ?
<Ookami> musictoto, thanks
<llutz> Ookami: man chmod
<Xfact> 'gnome' is showing not installed (synaptic) in my hardy...then how i am watching GUI desktop??? (ubuntu hardy)
<Ookami> llutz, ok
<nmvictor> how do i detach a device from /dev/ttyUSBN where N is any valid number?
<musictoto> Ookami: chmod sets file permissions and +x sets permissions to run/execute the file
<AK_Dave> xxx_, The Atom+Ion combo looks very powerful. With a 12.1" screen, it might hit a pricepoint where it is no longer really a netbook and more rightfully competes directly in the "small laptop" market where the Atom will be at a disadvantage against Core2Duo machines.
<ubuntunewbie> hi what is the different on safely remove usb drive and umount ? on karmic 9.10 ?
<Ookami> musictoto, i still don't get it .. i have a something.java .. i can run it after compiling it .. but .. how do i make it "run" by double clicking for example .. in "windows" and "linux" ?
<AK_Dave> ubuntunewbie, none that I am aware of
<ubuntunewbie> AK_Dave ? there is an option on 9.10
<xxx_> AK_Dave agree ,but Nvidia Ion makes better sense then the intel 4500
<AK_Dave> xxx_, Still, its a matter of price.
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone does anyone have any experience getting epsxe working under Ubuntu Karmic?
<musictoto> Ookami: to compile it for windows you'll need crosscompiling which is not easily done. look up crosscompiling for the compiler you're using. running a binary by double clicking isn't always possible in linux because of file permissions try chmod +x
<fuzzybunny> The arrow keys do not work for me
<Ookami> musictoto, thanks man .. i didn't really get it ,, but i'll try it later ,, basically i thought it's something "easy" ^^ .. ciao
<AK_Dave> ubuntunewbie, I am not aware that there is an actual difference between the two. The manual command is umount. Anything else is just a menu option that does the same thing.
<xxx_> AK_Dave agree was not sure if the public thinks like me in you on this that the price would be there man focus
<llutz> Ookami: you compile something, you'll get a file, lets call it "foo". "chmod foo" makes it executable
<Gnarwal> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<llutz> chmod +x foo
<flashkidd> !KDE packages
<musictoto> llutz:  that's what i said :)
<llutz> musictoto: and me before too, maybe he needs 3 times to get it ;)
<KillerBee> hi, i created a bridge and attached eth0 to that bridge. Now i restarted the machine and both the bridge and eth0 are gone. ! i used brctl to add the bridge. Did i miss something ?
<AK_Dave> xxx_, Put a pile of small netbooks/laptops in a row, all priced $400-$450. In that range will probably be where an Atom/Ion/12.1" "netbook" will fall. But you can get a 15" laptop for $450, or you can get a smaller screen with a Core2. So its a tight pricepoint.
<musictoto> llutz: nice :)
<hamz1aatova1> why not the autocomplte at the address bar in firefox not always works?
<llutz> !ot | xxx_ AK_Dave
<ubottu> xxx_ AK_Dave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sacarlso1> ﻿KillerBee: I've use brctl before but never had it delete my eth0 at boot.
<xxx_> ubottu you use moblin and ubuntu netbook remix so how is netbooks off related????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitalchemist> I've got an HP TX2 1275dx. It has an N-trig digitizer for touch/pen input. I'm running Karmic x86_64. The laptop freezes whenever I touch the screen. Any tips?
<KillerBee> sacarlso1, i managed to get my eth0, it was done, just had to bring it up..but the bridge is lost
<llutz> xxx_: this is a support-channel, netbook pro/cons are to be discussed somewhere
<xxx_> AK_Dave we have bots giving us trouble gim
<KillerBee> sacarlso1, is there any special method to make the bridge persistent ?
<xxx_> jim
<tobiassjosten> How can I secure a port on my machine, so that only IP 1.2.3.4 may connect to it?
<AK_Dave> xxx_, Some people think that every line in this channel must directly reference Ubuntu every time. Gratis Ubuntu reference.
<sacarlso1> ﻿ KillerBee: probly add a script that will run at boot.  I use cron to do things like that
<KillerBee> sacarlso1, ok thanks :)
<Gnarwal> I enjoy Ubuntu very much. Windows confuses me and infuriates me!
<xxx_> llotz thats a classic lol
<c3101> KillerBee, bridges does not survive reboots
<c3101> KillerBee, look @  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Random832> is there a way to disable usplash without uninstalling the package (usplash messes up my video modes when resuming from hibernation, but I want to keep the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed)
<maffelu> Hm, I'm going to install Ubuntu for the first time today. I have a computer currently running winXP. If I just boot the computer up with the ubuntu cd in it, will I get the option to format the entire harddrive so that nothing is left or do I have to make a special partition?
<KillerBee> c3101, thanks
<AK_Dave> maffelu, yes, you'll get that option. yes, you can repartition instead.
<user___> I'm having massive stability issues lately, here's a bunch of errors in my log but googleing returns very few results: http://pastebin.com/m55040d02
<Real_Ubot> ssh-add -d /home/username/id_dsa doesn't seem to remove the authorization key. It's still there when I use ssh-add -l.
<Real_Ubot> Why?
<maffelu> Right, but I want to wipe the entire computer and just have ubuntu, so then I just chose like "wipe all!"?
<xxx_> maffelu yes but have you run ubuntu before and did you check to see if your hardware is supported
<kinja-sheep> maffelu: Pretty much, yes. Wipe wipe wipe it off.
<AK_Dave> maffelu, select the "use full disk" install option. That is available.
<maffelu> I have not run ubuntu, I guess I should start the computer one last time and get the specs
<llutz> Real_Ubot: ssh-add -S
<maffelu> AK_Dave, great, that's what I want :P
<kinja-sheep> !hardware | maffelu
<ubottu> maffelu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<llutz> Real_Ubot: ssh-add -D sry
<kinja-sheep> maffelu: Your hardware may be listed on the site. ;O
<Belserusk> maffelu: Run the Ubuntu live cd.
<maffelu> great, hope my crappy old acer laptop can handle ubuntu =)
<mi6> hi @, how i can change from here to the crunchbang chat, /join # cruinchbang?
<faileas> maffelu: what specs?
<xxx_> maffelu have a acer 5520 laptop
<faileas> (roughly)
<AK_Dave> maffelu, The Ubuntu LiveCD installer DOES NOT INSTALL ANYTHING until you get to the end of the install config screens and click okay on the last one. Then it all begins.
<arghh2d2> i'm trying to remap Mod4 to Caps_Lock... anybody know a quick and painless way to do this?
<faileas> lol
<AK_Dave> maffelu, Most crappy old hardware works just fine/.
<maffelu> AMD Turion 64 ML-30 processor (1 MB L2 cache, 1.6 GHz), 100GB HDD, 2GB DDR, 802.11b/g wireless LAN
<kinja-sheep> mi6: /join #crunchbang (if the channel exists).
<faileas> maffelu: it'll run quite well
<maffelu> it's an Aspire 5002WLMi
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I tried ssh-add -D and it says all is removed, but I still find the key using ssh-add -l
<maffelu> right, so what specs do I need? Graphicscard, soundcard, netcard?
<mi6> kinja-sheep, zes, now its working, thank for help
<Real_Ubot> I don't get this, why shall I use ssh-add -D sry?
<kinja-sheep> !live | maffelu
<ubottu> maffelu: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<xxx_> maffelu will run on ubuntu not sure about 9.10 maybe 8.10
<AK_Dave> maffelu, My crappiest old hardware is some old Compaq slimline desktops with Pentium-4 2.4Ghz CPUs and 512mb of ram.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: sry = sorry, for typo in line before (-S)
<faileas> maffelu: well it seems to be nvidia based.. so should work well
<maffelu> right, so I just boot from the CD first and run ubunto from disc and check?
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok. But it's still there?
<maffelu> holy crap, I found my computer in the list :P
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Do I have to restart it?
<AK_Dave> maffelu, I found an enormous speed boost once I cobbled them up to 1gb each. Your Turion 64 w/ 2gb DDR will be very nice.
<faileas> AK_Dave: Pentium M 1.4. no hard drive. 256 mb disk. i used to run kubuntu on it before the hard drive died ;p
<llutz> Real_Ubot: it "shouldn't", sorry i don't know why
<maffelu> AK_Dave, sweet
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok.
<maffelu> so I want 9.04 Jaunty
<sameepreturns2> is there any other  good emulator other than Wine
<AK_Dave> faileas, I'm talking current hardware only. I'm not counting the old 386-33 that I compiled my first linux kernel for me.
<faileas> AK_Dave: oh, is current. I just run it off a flashdrive now ;p
<maffelu> is Edgy, Feisty and Jauny like old, stable and experimental?
<faileas> no
<faileas> with ubuntu you just have LTS and current
<maffelu> allright
<ahughes> is it easier (i.e. me == idiot and looking for idiot proof) to run the live cd, and use gpart to create dual boot partitions or use the install partitioning... I am having some trouble with the "install" "manually create partitions". Says I have no root partitions
<faileas> ahughes: you prolly need to set a partition as root
<ahughes> faileas, good advice... not helpful tho
<xxx_> maffelu stable yes expermenital for you yes... for linux no
<user___> can anyone help me with my system stability and errors in log?
<llutz> sameepreturns2: 1st wine ain't an emulator, 2nd: try virtualization like vmware/vbox, kvm if you need to run windows(-apps) or 3rd better try to find native linux-apps
<faileas> ahughes: well i think you can set a mountpoint when you install
<AK_Dave> ahughes, I prefer to trust a gparted livecd or a knoppix stick for complication pre-install repartitioning. But the partitioner in the Ubuntu livecd should be fully capable.
<maffelu> allright xxx_
<faileas> AK_Dave: iirc the livecd uses gparted right?
<xxx_> no no go with playonlinux
<sameepreturns2> llutz: what do I try if I need to run games like cs....
<maffelu> if I downloaded the 'ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386'-disc, is that jaunty?
<xxx_> Playonlinux for wine emulator great software none of the setup time of wine
<AK_Dave> faileas, yes, but it seems to not be as full-featured. Or maybe it just has a more noob-friendly interface.
<sameepreturns2> llutz: yeah ok , Wine Is Not an Emulator
<llutz> sameepreturns2: no idea, i don't use games
<faileas> prolly that.
<AK_Dave> maffelu, 9.10 :== Karmic
<ahughes> AK_Dave, I have the manual install thing up now... do I create a "New Partiion" on the free space or a "New PArtition Table" from the /dev/sda device? I actually want 3 partitions... 1 for mythbunut, 1 for xp and 1 for chromeos
<maffelu> Hm, Karmic isn't in the list
<sameepreturns2> llutz: guess I ll have to switch back to windows then...
<AK_Dave> maffelu, list prolly hasn't been updated for Karmic.
<maffelu> so Karmic comes after Jaunty?
<AK_Dave> maffelu, yes
<maffelu> I've missed Linux...
<Lord_mezry> i can't acces windows shared folder frm ubuntu 9.10
<AK_Dave> maffelu, K comes after J in the alpha
<maffelu> not in sweden it doesn't! We're crazy over here!
<xxx_> sameepreturns2 it is an emulator and has a list of games it runs
<xxx_> wine is an emulator
<sameepreturns2> Lord_mezry: could you do it in jaunty?
<maffelu> Hm, my graphics card might be an issue. SiS Mirage 2 Shared video memory (UMA), never heard of that :P
<iflema> Lord_mezry: youll need samba. is wifi involved?
<Lord_mezry> sameepreturns2: please explain
<Guest21671> I have one mp4 player with USB. It had 2 partitions. I put it on my hard disc with windows OS. There were many mp3 files inside. I also copied some mp3 files inside. Then i tried to put it on Ubuntu, There is not anything on it. Just opens one folder named usb_memory. How can i access the files?
<AK_Dave> ahughes, you can do either depending on how your existing partition table looks and what you want it to look like in the end. Do you want a seperate /boot / /home series, or a single partition install for Ubuntu. Lots of variables. Lots of questions. Gparted can handle them all. But you do need to know what YOU want first.
<xxx_> sameepreturns2 what game??? have a list of games available in playonlinux
<Lord_mezry> sameepreturns2: i'm new to linux
<sameepreturns2> xxx_: I installed cs , it starts and hangs as the games begins
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<EsatYuce> d
<sameepreturns2> Lord_mezry: im probably newer
<xxx_> sameepreturns2 for get that and download playonlinux it installs all the tools for wine to play games
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: i have the smbfs installed by default in ubuntu 9.10
<sameepreturns2> how do I install playonlinux
<Guest61387> how can i register my nick?
<ahughes> AK_Dave, three partitions... one for mythbuntu (ext4), one for xp (ntfs or fat32) and one for chromeos (ext4). I have these as /dev/sda1, /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6 under /dev/sda. But it says there is no root partition... I know I am missing something here.
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: The shared folder shows but when i try to access it can't mount
<nibbler> i have nvidia graphicscard and use twinview - how can i enable/disable one of my monitors from the commandline? loading setting-files does not work, as this can only configure switched-on monitors :\
<llutz>  !register | Guest61387
<ubottu> Guest61387: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<iflema> Lord_mezry: sudo apt-get install samba.... is the a wifi network involved?
<Lord_mezry> iflema: yes its a wifi/cable network
<xxx_> apt-get install playonlinux
<abalabal> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<iflema> wheres the wifi.... in /etc/samba/smb.conf... something about bindingadresses... add the wifi interface there.
<iflema> Lord_mezry: wheres the wifi.... in /etc/samba/smb.conf... something about bindingadresses... add the wifi interface there.
<frogzoo> if I want a real time globe, which is best? gaia, sunclock, worldwind, or other ?
<nikolam> HM, I have a  problem with LTS Hardy 64-bit.. Seems like when I want to view VNC of desktop over ssh with forwarded port, server does not accept any keyboard or mouse commands
<sameepreturns2> xxx_: apt-get install playonlinux
<xxx_> sameepreturns2 forgot sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<AK_Dave> ahughes, If you're installing to a single partition, you designate that partition as / (root).
<sameepreturns2> xxx_: ya I added that
<sameepreturns2> xxx_: E: Couldn't find package playonlinux
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, are you mounting the share from nautilus or the command line?
<wowoto> is there any CS-like game in ubuntu？
<ahughes> AK_Dave, I will try gpart... idiot proof I hope :) thanks for helping
<xxx_> go to google find playonlinux
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave:  none actually...it the folder shows in my network an i just double click
<nikolam> wowoto, yes, play Urban terror, it is like 900MB to download, it is opensource and free software
<sameepreturns2> xxx_: ya doing that....thanx
<xxx_> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<nikolam> wowoto, many other, too
<wowoto> nikolam: thx 8）
<nikolam> wowoto, Np, see you there :)
<xxx_> go to link sameepreturns2 download for ubuntu
<wowoto> xxx_: thx
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, sounds like you're seeing the share in nautilus
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: maybe
<iflema> Lord_mezry: if the wifi is in the link for sharing, the interface must be set right in smb.conf. confirm this.....
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: i'm new to ubuntu an stuff so
<bakarat> any idea how i can switch the primary monitor using xrandr?
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, Does the top of the window where the network folder is visible say something like "file browser" and when you click Help->About it says "Nautilus 2.28"?
<xxx_> wowotu are you following me
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: yes
<xxx_> sameepreturns2 you get what you want????
<AK_Dave> Lord: Then you want to go to a command line and do this: "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: okay
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, The stock samba that comes with Karmic does a good job of serving shares TO windows, but sometimes fails to connect to shares FROM windows.
<chas> when I try to log in, I can get to my desktop, but I nothing ever comes up but the background
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, Just guessing, the share you're trying to mount is shared by Win7?
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: yes
<arghh2d2> I just need to know what the Caps Lock key is called, like the Windows key is called Mod4... what would the Caps key be called
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, Blame MS, and you definately need smbfs
<digitalchemist> I've got an HP TX2 1275dx. It has an N-trig digitizer for touch/pen input. I'm running Karmic x86_64. The laptop freezes whenever I touch the screen. Any tips?
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: also i have problems connecting to shared internet connections i.e shared by windows
<iflema> ?
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, I don't know anything about that. My internet connection runs through a nice router and is distributed out from there. I, personally, wouldn't trust any Windows computer to "share" an internet connection if I had any other option at all.
<llutz> arghh2d2: Caps_Lock
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: hmm
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: it's just that i sometimes share internet through my friends computer via wireless
<xxx_> lol
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, Internet comes in, goes to router, and is shared wirelessly from there. Bridge router in the garage picks up the -g signal and turns it into an open-access -b network for the cul-de-sac.
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: if i install this smbfs then will i be able to access folders sahred by windows an vice versa
<faileas> AK_Dave: they really need to have ethernet cabling standard in houses, like power ;p
<AK_Dave> faileas, I agree!
<frogzoo> no recommendations as to a real time globe?
<xxx_> AK_Dave your assuming this person's laptop is not using a internet card such as at&t mobile or verizion
 * faileas has a pair of routers. one reliable one for everything, and a unreliable one i got for free cause my dad complained of bad reception at one obscure corner of the apartment ;p
<AK_Dave> faileas, I ought to invest in a nice -n router, if I could only pick one to buy, since 1/2 of the networkable appliances in the house already have -n cards in them.
<xxx_> AK_Dave this is known as jerry rigging a setup so you don't have to pay for internet acesses
<faileas> AK_Dave: well allegedly the fiber internet modems come with an AP. if they do, i can convert my DDWRT to a bridge.
<AK_Dave> xxx_, True. Bridging out a 3G signal to make an ad-hoc wifi AP out of a laptop is something I'd trust to Ubuntu, not Windows. Gratis Ubuntu reference.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<frogzoo> fiber modem? o.O
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: will i be able to share my folders to windows users
<AK_Dave> Lord_mezry, Yes, you may.
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: okay
<frogzoo> lolz, they have to bot D C C s...
<xxx_> how did we end up in fiber optics????
<iflema> lol
<faileas> xxx_: actually APs
<lol_wangs> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<xxx_> AP point that has a backbone of fiber optics should already have a wireless network....
<Lord_mezry> AK_Dave: is there any way i can share my internet connection(wired) via wireless
<faileas> xxx_: we're getting fiber optic internet to our premisis at some point. its prolly gig e
<llutz> !ics | Lord_mezry
<ubottu> Lord_mezry: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
 * faileas would need to revamp his infractructure since i'm entirely running off 100 mbps parts
<AK_Dave> faileas, Both of my wireless routers reliably run dd-wrt and are rock solid for me. One handles the house, the other one bridges the main signal into a throttled -b free net for the cul-de-sac. Mostly so I can sit on the lawn in the summer.
<iflema> Lord_mezry: there are a cou[ple of thing not mentioned to do this with wireless..
<faileas> AK_Dave: i have a WRT54GL (which is what i recommend to people) and a di 524 (which i got free from a client who hated it)
<faileas> the latter is.. aweful, and no option of replacement firmware
<maffelu> Uhm, I'm running the ubuntu install right now and i've come to the part where you have sort of a desktop where you select installation language, where you live (for time) and keyboard setup, but the graphics is all fucked :P
<maffelu> my eyes bleed when I watch it, it's like it's found no graphicshandler
<AK_Dave> faileas, I like the WRT54G series. I have 2 of them myself. I'm considering adding a 610. Its a 610 or a 400.
<iflema> maffelu: there is an install optionat boot 'safe grapgics mode'
<faileas> AK_Dave: i hope they have a ipv6 capable version though. It would save me some headache ;p
<maffelu> so I must have selected that then
<AK_Dave> maffelu, I suspect that, perhaps, this is why Karmic wasn't listed for your old laptop. Perhaps the newer xorg doesn't support your old graphics.
<faileas> (of dd wrt i mean)
<maffelu> oh crap
<maffelu> AK_Dave, could ask for a favor?
<AK_Dave> maffelu, No harm done. Just time spent. Download and burn a Jaunty iso instead.
<maffelu> Could you find the the ubuntu image I should use?
<xxx_> lol AK_Dave
<AK_Dave> Hey, whaddayaknow, my netbook is finally running out of steam. Its been at least a day since I've had this on its feed.
<nikido> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<faileas> er..
<ortsvorsteher> !it | nikido
<ubottu> nikido: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<faileas> that seems to be on topic actually
<faileas> oh ;p
<faileas> oops ;p
<xxx_> can someone bout this bot ubottu
<xxx_> ubottu how is your bot language????
<gigglefight> hi. i'm having serious installation issues. ubuntu 9.10. can't burn it to disk. I'd like to install 64bit dual boot win7 with ubuntu 9.10
<ahughes> AK_Dave, stupid mythbunutu doesn't have gpart on it's live cd grrrr
<maffelu> Gah, how do you find older ubuntu dists?
<maffelu> Cause the Karmic installer froze/died
<AK_Dave> ahughes, mythbuntu is intended to be installed to standalone appliances.
<zhangyb> hello
 * AK_Dave is signing off for the night, netbook wants a recharge and thats at the other end of the house.
<ahughes> AK_Dave, why's that?
<ahughes> kk night o AK_Dave
<xxx_> maffelu was just on the ubuntu website were it asks you to download 9.10 just click the line underneath that says alternative download options
<gigglefight> why is it that the 32bit was able to be installed on my computer, yet the 64bit won't
<biopyte> how can i remove that "Universal Access Preferences" applet from the gnome panel?
<gigglefight> I must be doing something out of the ordinary.
<maffelu> xxx_, but it seems to be either 9.10 or 8.04
<xxx_> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Ubuntu-Intrepid-Ibex-39147.shtml
<xxx_> there at softpedia has ubuntu 8.10
<maffelu> so that's the one I want?
<xxx_> or jaunty not sure with your hardware maffelu
<maffelu> jaunty seemd to work fine on the list
<maffelu> is jaunty 9.04?
<xxx_> ok hold on
<xxx_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<rodeno> hi
<maffelu> right xxx_ , so I just get the i386 from there then
<Guest74131> hello, I am creating a application.desktop file for my python based gtk app.  I want to know where should i put the icon file for the menu option.
<xxx_> this site allows you to pick bewteen 32 bit and 64 bit
<xxx_> maffelu try the 32 bit
<maffelu> right, I don't want 64 bit
<maffelu> yea
<xxx_> ok
<gigglefight> why not the 64bit?
<xxx_> maffelu good luck i386
<maffelu> hm?
<iflema> Guest74131:  /usr/share/applications
<xxx_> does ubuntu use a i686 ?????
<xxx_> or a power pc version????
<gigglefight> hi. question: Blackmagic Design intensity pro driver/software
<gigglefight> and ubuntu
<hannes_> my intel 5300 wlan card won't activate power management. it did work some time ago. maybe the karmic upgrade broke it. paste.ubuntu.com/350752 iwconfig wlan0 power on returns "Operation not supported". any ideas?
<EsatYuce>      /msg nickserv register <123456789xchat> <yusufesat78@hotmail.com>
<biopyte> iptables -L on 9.10 does not show any filter rules. so whats the default network security status of a standard karmic install?
<EsatYuce>      /msg nickserv register <123456789xchat> <yusufesat78@hotmail.com>
<kcj1993> #osgui
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Now I get the password prompt every time I try to log in if I have restarted X since the last time. The trick was to use the ssh-add -c when I add the key to the ssh-agent.
<kcj1993> oops
<Guest76061> offf
<Greg000000> When I search with the ubuntu-FF-google start page    it never shows the results
<xxx_> pumpkin bread and beer gooooood
<kinja-sheep> Guest76061: You might want to change that.
<Guest76061> kinja-sheep,  yes
<Real_Ubot> Next question. Is there any way to get ssh-agent to ask for password even if the X server hasn't been restarted since last login?
<Guest76061> hey
<llutz> Real_Ubot: wouldn't it make more sense to disable ssh-agent then?
<xxx_> hey what guest
<itrf96> hello, "Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password)" <-- what is the mean? thanks
<porki> The directory structure of windows xp is extensive and of ubuntu is not , why ?
<Esat> xxx_, i am trying to register my nick, but i cant
<Wunderbar> how would i go about saving iwconfig settings?
<Wunderbar> from the cli
<kinja-sheep> Esat: Don't use <>
<Esat> kinja-sheep, thanks
<porki> The directory structure of windows xp is extensive and of ubuntu is not , why ?
<Esat> is this nick registered?
<ziroday> porki: what do you mean by extensive?
<xxx_> kinja-sheep thanks saved my butt haven't use irc chat in 3 years
<hannes_> wunderbar: i have some basics in my rc.local not sure about that being right
<porki> in depth , like windowe folder has lots of folder and files
<soulfury-> if my httpd is running on port x, and i have the scgi port in my .rtorrent.rc, it makes perfect sense that when i start either httpd or rtorrent with the other running it says it can't bind the socket because it's already in use correct?
<oCean_> biopyte: ufw might be disabled. See /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<Wunderbar> you're not sure about what being right hannes_?
<xxx_> time for more pumpkin beard hmmmmmmmmmm... gooooooooodddddddddd
<ziroday> porki: Well you add the files you need, what are you looking for exactly?
<geirha> porki: It's just laid out differently. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<suigeneris> EsatYuce I remember you had it registered two or three weeks ago, but it seems unregistered now
<EsatYuce> suigeneris,  yes, but why?
<oCean_> EsatYuce: for registering help, please visit #freenode
<Greg000000> Does anyone get results when you use ----> http://start.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<iflema> yep
<oCean_> Greg000000: sure
<EsatYuce> oCean_, i found  freenode page about registering, thanks
<Greg000000> ok  must be me
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I don't know what is does. Does it ONLY store the key and password?
<iflema> your person?
<xxx_> Greg0000000 get a ubuntu startpage
<oCean_> EsatYuce: not the page, the channel. Freenode's staff is there to help you
<biopyte> oCean: ufw "ENABLED=NO", i guess thats the ubuntu firewall and its not running. Great!
<kinja-sheep> EsatYuce: "Accounts which are at least two weeks old and which were last used less than two hours after their creation are also considered to be expired."
<llutz> Real_Ubot: at least, yes
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Will ssh-agent always ask for the password even if I restart the computer if I add the key using only ssh-add, not ssh-add -c?
<jve> Hi, i'm experiencing the wierdest mouse behaviour. My mouse travels to the bottom left corner by it self. I have never experienced that before and i have tried swapping between different mice both wired and wireless. Whats going on?
<zer0_mood> hi all ! how do i install a package i downloaded? its .tar.gz
<oCean_> !ufw | biopyte the u is for "uncomplicated"
<ubottu> biopyte the u is for "uncomplicated": Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<kinja-sheep> EsatYuce: When you log in IRC client, you need to type in password. There are many clients that allow you to do this automatically. I guess you didn't set that one up.
<zer0_mood> hi all ! how do i install a package i downloaded? its .tar.gz ?
<porki> ziroday and geirha, this linkhttp://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=101731  shows that how vast is win directory srtucture and it seems from the link you gave that linux file system is not indepth as win http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<llutz> Real_Ubot: i'm not sure, i don't use it
<EsatYuce> kinja-sheep, : i also sign in with password while startiningXchat
<EsatYuce> i m trying now
<ziroday> porki: I'm sorry I'm confused, what are you trying to achieve here?
<zer0_mood> anyone can help me ??
<kinja-sheep> zer0_mood: What package is that?
<suigeneris> !configure | zer0_mood
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I thought that ssh-agent somehow was necessary to use keys, not to store the password only. So that the usage of keys would be problematci disabling the ssh-agent.
<zer0_mood> erm.. its ecliple for java
<oCean_> zer0_mood: a .tar.gz is an archive. Unpacking: "tar xvfz filename.tar.gz", after that you might have to compile before you will be able to install
<llutz> Real_Ubot: nope, it makes just authentication easier. read "man ssh-agent"
<Real_Ubot> llutz: What d you use then, ssh-agent will usually be used default to handle keys, won't it?
<kinja-sheep> zer0_mood: You can use the one in the repo.
<suigeneris> zer0_mood ./configure && make && sudo make install,
<tuuss> Could anyone tell me how to increase the microphone volume of my bluetooth headset?
<suigeneris> zer0_mood ./configure && make && sudo make install
<llutz> Real_Ubot: i disabled it for those reasons you mentioned before, ages ago.
<zer0_mood> oh u mean via synaptic package ?
<biopyte> oCean_, ubottu, when ufw is not enabled, do  i still have network protection? if so, why are there no filter rules according to iptables -L?
<porki> ziroday , windows have lots of folder and subfolders inside , does ubuntu also have such indepth directory struc ?
<xxx_> navigate to the folder where the source file is extracted using the cd commands….. and then  type the following… ./configure  make  sudo make install  clean install
<EsatYuce> kinja-sheep,  it doesnt ask me about password while sign in the channel. WHY?
<oCean_> biopyte: w/out ufw running, you have no "protection" on the machine. See the links in the !ufw factoid
<Fyksen> How do I get a widget like this: http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=337635
<oCean_> EsatYuce: please visit #freenode !
<ziroday> porki: well of course, take a look in /etc or /var, what are you trying to find/learn here?
<Fyksen> : )
<geirha> porki: It's hard to compare. Windows and linux are two completely different systems.
<EsatYuce> oCean_, : ok, thanks
<tuuss> Could anyone tell me how to increase the microphone volume of my bluetooth headset?
<Fyksen> How do I get a widget like this: http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=337635 - Please PM me if you got an answer :)
<porki> but what about the distors who are world smallest distros , they dont have os files ?
<biopyte> oCean_, thanks for the info. great, so i have been without any protection all the time. i wonnder, why ufw is not enabled per default. thanks a lot, oCean, i"m going to reboot.
<xxx_> zer0_mood you may have to compile package
<Guest35715> Hi, I'm looking for the Linux equivalent of the MS paperclip.
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok.
<Guest35715> ;)
<xxx_> hold on Guest35715
<Guest35715> hehe
<zer0_mood> the thing is the one in the repo is ~20mb and the one from the website is ~180mb so Im not sure which one i need
<llutz> Real_Ubot: and i haven't seen any issues without it, yet (using ssh daily)
<geirha> porki: Sure they do, and they follow the FHS, mostly.
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok, how do I disable it completely then?
<gheddy_zarc> is there a reason why would I need to run emacs in X11 mode instead of as client,, is x11 mode using sudo or root ? so I can save system files I edit ? I just wanna play with some bits of perl in an irc client eh
<kinja-sheep> !info eclipse | zer0_mood
<ubottu> zer0_mood: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<kinja-sheep> zer0_mood: All packages are compressed.
<Guest35715> No, seriously, I have a Ricoh webcam on my laptop - the drivers just will not work!  It outputs *something* either very poor quality or just very fuzzy (but still responds to light/dark), I've googled everything, any suggestions?
<xxx_> Guest35715 here is the list http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#5
<llutz> Real_Ubot: 2 lines into your ~/.ssh/config: Host *   \ ForwardAgent no
<Guest35715> thanks xxx - the paperclip thing was a windup sorry ;)
<xxx_> Guest35715 never heard of a bot in linux for the paperclip????
<xxx_> windup????
<Guest35715> trolling xxx ;)
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I don't think I have any ~/.ssh/config file at all?
<Guest35715> i do have a serious question though about ricoh webcam drivers, if anyone has got theirs to work in linux...
<llutz> Real_Ubot: create it
<xxx_> you and all these fancy internet names
<Real_Ubot> Ok
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok.
<xxx_> is there a sit for all this internet language referring to irc chat
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Thnaks for helping me out on this one.
<Real_Ubot> *Thanks
<Tayl> Morning all. Quick question for you lot. When I boot the live CD, once POST is finished and the CD main menu is loaded, everything that is USB disables upon reaching the menu. They are supported because when the live CD loads after a time limit, they work again.
<Tayl> Dying to get this installed before the wife wakes up and tells me not to =p
<i00nsu> :D
<i00nsu> heel ppl
<i00nsu> i use ctrl+alt+F2 and now i am in text mode.. how i go back to graphical mode?
<ziroday> i00nsu: ctrl+alt+f7
<EsatYuce> i have one mp4 player, i found its files for operation system, i cant use it. there are mp3 files inside. but i cant see anything. what can i do?
<minimec> xxx_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<iflema> xxx_: wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<xxx_> thank you some of this chat is sending me loopy
<soreau> EsatYuce: How are you trying to view the files?
<Guest56131> hi
<lightbricko> How do I install GPSBabel 1.3.5? Only version 1.3.6 is in Synaptic, but I need to downgrade.
<maffelu> right, xxx_ , this installment looks much better. Thanks for the assitance!
<EsatYuce> soreau, : i run it with my car. But i put it to my computer with Ubnutu system, i cant see anything
<kinja-sheep> !pinning | lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kinja-sheep> lightbricko: That only works if the older version is available. You can check it in Sypathic.
<llutz> lightbricko: you have to find that deb somewhere and install it manually, then pin it/set it on hold
<soreau> EsatYuce: That doesn't answer the question though. How are you trying to view the files?
<kiwi_> oCean_, enabled ufw, reboot, iptable rules are active
<xxx_> maffelu I dont use ubuntu good luck :)
<lightbricko> kinja-sheep and llutz, thanks for helping! I will try to find it somewhere (it's not in Synaptic)
<maffelu> wait, no, it fucked up :(
<EsatYuce> soreau, i have some work, i will read all of your answers, thansks
<xxx_> maffelu what the problem????
<maffelu> the graphics
<maffelu> get's all pixly and stuff
<oCean_> kiwi_: if in need to modify rules, see the *rules files in /etc/ufw. Also, a reboot is not necessary. Just "sudo stop ufw" and "sudo start ufw" will do
<maffelu> xxx_, you don't use ubuntu? You use debian?
<oCean_> maffelu: mind your language in this channel please
<maffelu> right, sorry
<kiwi_> why is ufw not enabled default on the standard ubuntu install? recently, i found out that i have been using my laptop without any network security for almost two years. that doesnt make any sense to me.
<xxx_> yes debian
<maffelu> well, shouldn't ubuntu find the graphics routines automagically?
<soreau> maffelu: What causes your pixelation?
<llutz> kiwi_: because its useless in most cases
<hamz1aatova1> why not the autocomplte at the address bar in firefox not always works???
<kiwi_> llutz, why is this so/
<i00nsu> clear
<kiwi_> ?
<i00nsu> clear
<i00nsu> clear
<maffelu> I have no idea. After I've selected 'install ubuntu' I get to the part where I select language, timezone etc and the screen get's all pixly
<FloodBot2> i00nsu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> maffelu: What king af GPU are you using, what kind of 'pixly and stuff' are you seeing on your screen?
<maffelu> GPU?
<maffelu> It's like watching a computer through TV if you know what I mean?
<llutz> kiwi_: services should be configured right, so no "firewall" is needed.
<iflema> kiwi_: generally not a problem... if ya have complicated setups your allready on the ball.. try firestarter
<kiwi_> oCean_, i guess, for a standard desktop install, i dont have to tweak the filter rules, because these are set to reasonable defaults.
<xxx_> gpu =graphics card or graphics processor unit
<minimec> maffelu: Graphics processing unit
<candy> kiwi, hi
<maffelu> the graphics card is a SiS Mirage 2 Shared video memory (UMA)
<candy> londonali1010, hey how to join that ubuntu
<candy> londonali1010, m an newbie plz tell me
<Guest56131> #linuxac
<kiwi_> llutz, i see your point. but i thought network security is handled by the kernel via iptables environment.
<minimec> maffelu: Do you know how much RAM your system has?
<maffelu> 2GB mindnull
<maffelu> minimec, 2 GB
<llutz> kiwi_: basicaly yes, but if there are no services running, theres no need to filter something
<llutz> kiwi_: and since most users just don't know how to setup filtering, they misconfigure iptables badly and just "feel secure", even worse
<londonali1010> candy, Sorry, I don't understand your question?
<kiwi_> llutz, so you say, with a standard ubuntu desktop install its unlikely that the box from remote, even without firewall setup? that would make sense.
<xxx_> maffelu looked up that video card goes all the way back to Ubuntu 6.10 wow edgy
<minimec> maffelu: Can you open a console and paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of 'lspci' and another paste for the output of 'dmesg'?
<maffelu> so there is support?
<kiwi_> hacked from remote
<maffelu> minimec, I'm installing as we speak
<llutz> kiwi_: check it out, run nmap from outside to scan that machine or netstat/lsof locally to find out what services are running
<geirha> kiwi_: I've never bothered with a firewall in Ubuntu. Never had any problems with that.
<candy> londonali1010, i mean what i  got to type to enter or join any group?
<llutz> kiwi_: and users running additional services HAVE TO KNOW how to configure them secure. Filtering should always be the last step
<minimec> maffelu: So you are installing Ubuntu 9.10 on the 'pixly and stuff' Computer right now?
<maffelu> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5024WLMi there should be no issues
<maffelu> no, Ubuntu 9.04
<maffelu> minimec, I checked that link which said that it would work with Jauny
<londonali1010> candy, I'm using XChat client, which is quite easy to use, to join another channel, just go to server > join a channel... and type in the channel you want. If you're on terminal I can't help you!
<candy> arvind_khadri, hey
<SkareCrow> I deleted my Ubuntu partition and was presented with a grub recover> console at boot time. I am currently trying to get back to my Windows partition. I installed the mbr package and ran install-mbr /dev/sda1 and rebooted and it just printed out MBR twice and sat there. I also tried sda2 but my windows files are on that partition. There is some boot named files in the sda1 partition. Anyone have a clue on how I can boot back into my windows pa
<SkareCrow> rtition. I can't seem to get back to the grub recover console any more either.
<candy> londonali1010, i m afraid but i m also using xchat cient
<minimec> maffelu: Ok. Let us wait until the installation is finished. Maybe you were shouting too soon ;)
<llutz> SkareCrow: why sda1? mbr should be written to sda
<Tayl> Is read and write to NTFS supported yet? It's been a while since I've used Ubuntu.
<maffelu> allright, it will take some time cause I have to format my 100gb harddrive which has winXP on it
<maffelu> I'll be back! :P
<iceroot> Tayl: yes
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I created the config file and then entered Host * on the first line, ForwardAgent no on the next line. I still don't have to enter password when connecting through ssh. Do I have to so something more to get ti wirking?
<minimec> maffelu: OK.
<iflema> Tayl: yep
<Real_Ubot> *working
<SkareCrow> llutz, I tried /dev/sda also, I attempted /dev/sda1 cause there is some boot named files in there and is only a 102mb partition
<xxx_> maffelu good luck
<Guest37548> #linuxac
<maffelu> xxx_, minimec thanks. Hopefully this will work out :P
<SkareCrow> llutz, the sda2 partition has my windows files on there
<Tayl> iceroot, iflema: Thanks for the response.
<llutz> Real_Ubot: indented 2nd line (ForwardAgent No)?
<llutz> SkareCrow: mbr always resides on sda, otherwise its just a partition-boot-record pbr
<xxx_> maffelu hopefully the drive is not one just supported in Ubuntu livecd
<maffelu> xxx_, oh yea, didn't think of that
<SkareCrow> llutz, well I tried install-mbr /dev/sda and I got the same as trying sda1 and that is just 2 lines of MBR and it just sitting there
<Tayl> I assume that, as everyone was detected and functioning perfectly upon booting the Live CD, that everyone will work out of the tin upon a full install without any major need to play with drivers?
<maffelu> well, good thing I have two computers, I'll throw the otherone away if this doesn't work =)
<Tayl> *everything
<ziroday> Tayl: yes
<xxx_> maffelu no reason to it should work!!!!
<Tayl> Brilliant, thanks!
<lightbricko> kinja-sheep and llutz: I did what you wrote, and it works perfectly! I found the deb on packages.ubuntu.com in an older ubuntu version.
<kiwi_> llutz, ok, i understand. thank you. that way, i better disable ufw, because its not very useful on a plain desktop install, anyway :-)?
<kinja-sheep> lightbricko: Great. We're glad to hear that. :-)
<Real_Ubot> llutz: By two spaces? Shall I use Tab instead?
<llutz> Real_Ubot: just not at start of the line
<llutz> beginning*
<SkareCrow> llutz, I ain't 100% sure if I rebooted trying /dev/sda there is a 50% chance I switched it to sda1 again and tried it before testing plain sda
<Real_Ubot> llutz: I don't.
<SkareCrow> llutz, I will try it again just to make sure if you think that should work
<xxx_> Tyal there are minor problems with drivers ,but if someone got the install done and loaded the desktop it should run...
<biopyte> llutz, unstable connection, sorry, once more: is ufw rather useless on a standard desktop install?
<llutz> biopyte: imho yes
<biopyte> llutz, ok
<Lama_Chok> Skare crow do you have ubuntu live cd
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I am on it right now
<Lama_Chok> k download ms-sys
<Lama_Chok> run it
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I tried
<xxx_> Tyal the only way this may be different is if the user upgraded all the way from Ubuntu Edgy till Ubuntu Intrepid the driver maybe an old driver setup
<Lama_Chok> What's the problem then
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I enabled both the universe and multiverse source and both do not contain ms-sys
<Lama_Chok> download the file, not from software center
<Tayl> xxx_: The last installation I've used was Hoary Hedgehog. Had some issues with my graphics card (ATi X1950)
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, the file?
<jxjl> good morning, I have some problems with my disk and it seems that some of system files are broken (for example I can't boot new kernel, but I can boot the older one), Is there any way, how to tell apt to check installed packages and reinstall broken ones?
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I went to the projects page on sourceforge and I had to compile it myself
<Tayl> But I assume ATi's drivers have come a LONG way since then lol.
<Tayl> Or at least, I hope.
<Lama_Chok> ms-sys.deb file
<SkareCrow> whats the difference going to be from using install-mbr /dev/sda?
<biopyte> llutz, ok, in that case, whats the criteria to activate the firewall? how do you decide?  wait a minute, i know the answer:  there is no general rule, it depends on the case. :-)
<biopyte> llutz, only academic question, not really important.
<Lama_Chok> wait i will give u the link
<minimec> jxjl: Why did this problem occur? Did you do a system upgrade 9.04 --> 9.10, or was it during daily use?
<llutz> biopyte: thats the way _i_ see it, yes
<candy>  i m having problem with wifi networking being detected in ubuntu 9.10 in my laptp vostro 1320... anybdoy help??
<biopyte> llutz, ok, thanks, i have a clearer picture now.
<jxjl> minimec: durning daily use, I tried to repai it with e2fsck, but the problem is still there
<llutz> biopyte: firewalls are needed for complex network-setups, but on dedicated machines and not on desktops. 1st thing always has to be the service configuration
<xxx_> Tayl support in Ubuntu is limited to newer hardware yes they support newer drivers ,but some older hardware becomes obsolete or un supported in new versions of Ubuntu that is why so many change to a Debian or Slackware version so they can run Stable or Unstable packages...
<Lama_Chok> goto this link http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59596
<Real_Ubot> llutz: It isn't working. I still can log into my ssh server without getting the password prompt one again even having the ~/.ssh/config file that contains the Host * on ine line and then ForwardAgent no on the next one.
<Rasasor> help
<biopyte> llutz, ok
<minimec> jxjl: So... I would bakcup you /home data as soon as possilble, as a first step..
<candy> dear ubuntuans anybody to suggest me??
<iceroot> xxx_: debian is not supporting more hardware then ubuntu
<Lama_Chok> have u done whatever they have asked?
<iceroot> xxx_: ubuntu is supporting more hardware because debian is some kind of crazy about nonfree software
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, sorry didn't realise you said something. Can you use my name next time
<Rasasor> #ubuntu-de
<candy> iceroot, ubuntu is best dude..
<soreau> candy: What wifi card do you have?
<iceroot> candy: for desktop, yes
<llutz> Real_Ubot: that's odd, it should disable the agent for your connections to all (*) hosts this way. sorry, no idea why i won't do
<Lama_Chok> k SkareCrow, do you have a bootable Windows XP disk
<Tayl> xxx_: Ah, gotchya. I assume that if an obsolete piece of hardware that was supported in older versions that may have been removed from newer versions, the drivers can still be aquired and used?
<candy> soreau, it came with the  laptop installed already
<minimec> jxjl: Then I would probably try a new clean installation on '/' (I always have a seperate /home, which I normally don't touch when dooing a clean Installation).
<llutz> it
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I told you already. I enabled the multiverse and universe sources and ms-sys doesn't exist
<soreau> candy: Can you see what it is listed as in the output of 'lspci'?
<candy> soreau, just a second
<Lama_Chok> download from any other site
<xxx_> iceroot I agree with you there ,but simple function of your desktop is what you aim for fast and friendly
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I do have the windows disk. I am using Windows 7 and the fixmbr doesn't exist on the recovery console
<Real_Ubot> llutz: Ok. Thanks anyway.
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I attempted to use bootsect in the console also
<jxjl> minimec: home is on another disk, that works, but I want to know if there is any easier way how to repair system than new installation
<Sufixx> Hi, I'm looking for a gnome desktop wigdet/gadget that shows a miniature of all worspaces (something big enough to see what windows are open)
<iceroot> xxx_: sure but on server i dont prefer ubuntu (debian unstable)
<candy> soreau, i got alot of information. which one should i tel u?
<minimec> jxjl: Are you on 9.04 or 9.10?
<soreau> Sufixx: There is compiz Expo
<Lama_Chok> no what you do is again delete all the partition containing Linux stuff using boot cd
<Lama_Chok> SkareCrow
<candy> soreau, its from intel corporation
<jxjl> minimec: 9.10
<soreau> candy: The one that talks about your wifi hardware, should say ethernet or so
<candy> soreau, realtake semiconductor
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I have 2 paritions right now on sda. 1 contains some files containing Boot related files that belong to windows and sda2 contains my windows files
<xxx_> iceroot disagree debian is upto the user to limit packages or install based upon unstable to your system or stable to your system...
<Sufixx> soreau: yes, but I want it to be just part of the screen, and visible all the time
<iceroot> xxx_: ubuntu is debian unstable (with patches). thats what i mean
<minimec> jxjl: Try the palimpsest Disk utility once
<soreau> Sufixx: I don't know of anything that would do something like that
<candy> soreau,  is that okay dude
<xxx_> iceroot I would admit its like applies to organes
<soreau> candy: Can you paste the whole line ?
<Lama_Chok> SkareCrow does Windows 7 cd allow repairing option
<minimec> jxjl: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/new-hard-drive-utility-in-ubuntu-910-palimpsest.html
<candy> soreau, Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<xxx_> iceroot no debian is stable you can select to install a package considered stable or unstable???
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I have 1 256 GB SSD /dev/sda1 = 102mb NTFS partition and /dev/sda2 = 255GB NTFS partition no other partitions or disks exist
<iceroot> xxx_: hm i think you dont know what i mean. ubuntu is created from debian unstable.
<candy> soreau, is that enough?
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I have ran it through the repair utility. All it does it check for missing / corrupt system files
<minimec> jxjl: Also... try to boot inrecovery mode once, with one of the new kernels, you cannot boot.
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, it doesn't seem to mess with the mbr
<xxx_> iceroot was not aware of that fact
<xrfang> is there a linux tool similar to autoit or autohotkey in windows?
<Lama_Chok> SkareCrow ,,,Looks like Windows 7 and Ubuntu don't mix with each other well
<Tayl> Are all applications installed to '/' or '/home' ?
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, why?
<jxjl> minimec: thank you for help, I will try and then I will tell the result
<soreau> candy: Can you pastebin the output of 'iwconfig' to pastebin.com?
<minimec> jxjl: np
<iceroot> xxx_: ok, so ubuntu is based on debian unstable but on a server i want debian stable, so i am using ubuntu only for desktop where it is nice to have actual (unstable) software with usability which debian dont have
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, they were working fine until I deleted the Ubuntu partition and it didn't set itself in the mbr which is obvious it wouldn't
<hydrid> Happy new Year !
<candy> soreau, hold on i m; doing  it
<xxx_> iceroot interesting ... learned something new....
<Lama_Chok> SkareCrow Once i accidently deleted ubuntu partition through XP's disk management. I started facing the same problem as u. But when i booted with XP cd, and simply restarted  , everything went back to normal
<iceroot> xxx_: in this channel you always learn something new :)
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, well. it isn't working for me
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, unless I delete the windows partition I doubt any of the windows tools are going to help me at this time
<iflema> oi..... there are no penguins in the northern hemisphere
<Tayl> For a 250g HDD, do these partition sizes seem decent: /boot = 509mb, ext3, sda1, / = 100gig, ext3, sda2, swap = 1gig, swap, sda3, /home = rest, ext3, sda4
<hydrid> Well the problem is in Firefox 3.5(Ubuntu 9.10) every page loads so slow. Its not so much the loading but the initial lookup, once it gets going the page objects load normal speed. This happens even opening Firefox and going to my home page www.google.com I have tried a number of options but no luck.ANY suggestions?
<xxx_> iceroot I see that ... thats why I tend to stick to linuxquestions.org
<trijntje> hydrid: yeah, thats a ipv6 issue
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, I ain't about to delete my windows partition eaither. There are windows boot files visible on sda1 and all my windows files on sda2 and it seems all you could offer me was what I have been doing for the past 2 hours
<SkareCrow> Lama_Chok, ain't trying to be an ass but getting a bit irritated
<candy> soreau, http://pastebin.com/m65c76def u can check the output there
<hydrid> trijntje: can you tell me what to do pls
<trijntje> hydrid, you can fix that in firefox by going to about:config and setting network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<xxx_> maffelu what is up with the computer
<hydrid> ok thanks trijntje
<trijntje> you're welcome
<MrWizeGuy1983> i installed windows 7 over windows vista and it wiped out my bootloarder for ubuntu, is there an easy way to fix that?
<Lama_Chok> SkareCrow ur final resort :http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<zoug> hydrid, trijntje: its odd, but a dpkg reconfigure -a did it for me.
<zoug> i know its an ipv6 issue
<minimec> MrWizeGuy1983: 9.04 or 9.10?
<candy> soreau, when i login without switching on the wifi switch it works but if its on already and i  log in then wifi connection is not success
<soreau> candy: That output indicates the drivers are loaded ok for your card. What is not detecting it exactly?
<MrWizeGuy1983> 9.10 minimec
<minimec> MrWizeGuy1983: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306341
<trijntje> zoug, really? Ill try that sometime, because all other network aps are still slow
<MrWizeGuy1983> thank you minimec i'll check that out right away
<candy> soreau, did u get me?
<minimec> MrWizeGuy1983: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<soreau> candy: Ah, I see. Well it would be more useful to look at things while they're in there non-working state but apparently, everything is working right now
<xxx_> iceroot going for aech linux next
<xxx_> arch linux
<zoug> trijntje, did you configure firefox ?
<trijntje> zoug, yes
<candy> soreau, but if now also i switch off and on again then wifi ll not connect
<soreau> candy: Then don't do that :)
<ecart> how to make the menu transparent?
<candy> soreau, okei... thanks... :-)
<soreau> ecart: If you have desktop effects enabled, it's easy
<candy> :-)
<candy> soreau, :-)
<MrWizeGuy1983> minimec, is there a way to do it with the super grub disc?
<soreau> candy: No telling what is happening. Maybe the module needs reloading, maybe it is a bug in the driver, cannot say. You would have to ask the realtec driver devs if you could find them
<minimec> MrWizeGuy1983: I cannot tell you for grub2. 9.10 uses grub2 and I don't know if there is a Supergrub2 Disk You can use.
<hydrid> trijntje: i did it but the speed is stil slow.(Imagine that the system is brand new with nothing installed yet extra).Thanks for the help thoou.
<candy> soreau, u mean i got to put a complain to dell??
<ecart> soreau my video card is 32mb onboard. already managed to leave the terminal over the menu items do not.
<soreau> candy: I doubt Dell writes realtec drivers for linux
<candy> soreau, but they dont take complains related to linux
<MrWizeGuy1983> minimec, you helped a lot with that last answer, i get now why it couldn't recover my grub
<minimec> MrWizeGuy1983: ;)
<zoug> trijntje, hydrid: i think its sometimes the ethernet drivers.
<candy> soreau, ya... i m helpless... dont know what to do... for time sake its ok.. but m afraid for other problems
<soreau> candy: Don't complain to dell, ask on a reputable forum like linuxquestions.org for example
<ecart> soreau
<ecart> ...
<xxx_> maffelu you alive
<soreau> ecart: I didn't understand what you said
<hydrid> zoug: hydrid, trijntje: its odd, but a dpkg reconfigure -a did it for me.Can you help cause trijntje option didnt help
<candy> soreau, ya that would be a better option..
<candy> soreau, frankly speaking i m a newbie to this... so its quite difficult for me to understand what they give for solutions until a manual conversation is there
<zoug> hydrid, is it a fresh install or it suddenly stopped working?
<candy> soreau, but i think i ll get with it soon...
<hydrid> its a fresh install to a fresh new disk
<ecart> soreau is to make the menu transparent? The terminal already done and the bars, less the menu
<soreau> candy: Well it's better to report it because it might get fixed in the future
<soreau> ecart: What window manager are you using?
<pav5088> how does one find the list of packages installed by tasksel for various tasks?
<hydrid> is there any other browser that bits firefiox in linux world?cause i think that is stupid an open source browser to work BETTER in windows!
<pav5088> I'm playing with FAI and need some package lists to feed it.
<candy> soreau, ya sure.. i ll do that.. can u get me some good list of forums where i can put my question and expect a better solution?
<kevdog> kk\\
<cor_r> hydrid, firefox doesnt work better on windows?!? but u could also use opera chromium aurora iceweasel etc.
<soreau> candy: I would report on ubuntuforums.org and linuxquestions.org
<xxx_> hybrid did you watch the video on speeding up your firefox web browser and how many add ons are you running
<candy> soreau, okei... i ll do in both... and ll see what can i get... thanks alot
<zoug> hydrid, its a system wide issue and its haunting since the karmic release.
<candy> soreau, one more question
<hydrid> cor_r: yes it works better in windows its much much faster than in ubuntu 9.10
<hydrid> xxx_ i am not using any add on
<ecart> soreau I am new to linux I would like to teach me how to
<cor_r> im not using ubuntu neither windows, but still it works just fine on my linux system
<candy> soreau, does vlc play all the formats?? or do i have to get other players or plugins??
<noob2> is there a channel for rdesktop?
<xxx_> iceweasel, chrome and opera are other choices
<soreau> ecart: Well, what desktop environment are you using; ie. gnome, kde, xfce,etc
<ecart> soreau you have some step by step how to do?
<xxx_> I know chrome works fast
<ecart> hum
<ecart> gnome
<ecart> gnome
<FloodBot2> ecart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hydrid> thanks zoug for your sincerely answer cause the others started shouting with my opinion in firefox and ubuntu
<ecart> ubuntu 10 koala
<ecart> kamic
<pav5088> ecart, what kinds of things do you use your computer for?
<zoug> hydrid, problem is with the OS itself and not firefox.
<xxx_> ubuntu is finally becoming bloated
<defenceminister> Can the root partition be resized and have more space given to a home partition without losing data?
<cor_r> hydrid , as far as i know all of us gave u examples of other browsers..
<soreau> ecart: So it is likely your window manager is either metacity or compiz. Bring up a terminal and look at the output of 'ps ax|egrep "compiz|metacity"|grep -v grep'
<noob2> does anyone know the irc of rdesktop?
<hydrid> ok zoug thanks i wll try another browser then to do my work better
<cor_r> defenceminister, yes,gparted
<maffelu> man, installing ubuntu is fast
<hydrid> yes cor_r thanks i appreciate it
<maffelu> xxx_, alive!
<pav5088> if you can boot linux and log in, and then log out again you can use it.  :)  You can also learn how to use a hammer in a day...   but you'll be learning how to apply these tools to different jobs for the rest of your life (if you have lots of jobs you need to apply them to)
<maffelu> xxx_, rebooting now, moment of truth
<iflema> defenceminister: gparted live cd... just for partitioning and resizing
<xxx_> maffelu ok
<defenceminister> cor_r, do I have to run gparted from a live cd environment?
<cemc> where is the option for deleting a file directly (aka without trash) in GNOME ?
<cor_r> noob2, ltsp on freenode i think
<pav5088> defenceminister, live CD is your friend.
<defenceminister> gparted does not seem to allow me to resize, I'm assuming I have to be in a live cd environment.
<maffelu> rebooting again (had to remove boot from disc)
<cor_r> defenceminister, u dont have to but Id recommend
<xxx_> ok
<cor_r> defenceminister, like iflema said
<noob2> i could ask there... but not really looking for ltsp...
<maffelu> xxx_, problem still not solved, do I have to make the changes myself?
<xxx_> terminal come up
<pav5088> noob2, you could ask around in the general channels but I think you may have to use the email forums of rdesktop if you want to be sure of an answer.
<cor_r> noob2, sry then i dont know :(
<maffelu> how do I get terminal xxx_  :P
<pav5088> noob2, what do you want to know?
<maffelu> found it
<xxx_> gdm
<maffelu> gdm WARNING
<maffelu> do I have to be root?
<ecart> soreau $ ps xa | egrep
<ecart> Usage: egrep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<ecart> Try "egrep - help" for more information.
<xxx_> no
<ecart> ?
<tankdriver> on
<soreau> ecart: you missed the rest of the command
<SetiAmon> I am having a problem
<SetiAmon> can someone here please help me
<soreau> ecart: Look at the output (between the 'tick marks') of 'ps ax|egrep "compiz|metacity"|grep -v grep'
<andrea> ciao
<maffelu> xxx_, so what can I do to fix this?
<pav5088> SetiAmon, just ask your question... no need to ask permission  ;)
<soreau> SetiAmon: There's no possible way we're going to guess what problem you're having if you don't tell us
<xxx_> maffelu does this run up a window in gdm allowing you to pick driver
<SetiAmon> basically.i bought a vga cable to output my video to my hdtv.it works but..... But then i get no video displayed on my flat panel monitor
<maffelu> xxx_, do you mean if I enter 'gdm' in the terminal?
<xxx_> yes
<SetiAmon> Sorry soreau i just didn't want to ask a question without being polite
<maffelu> xxx_, no, I get a warning
<noob2> oh, then have anyone have trouble w/ sound when using rdesktop?
<ecart> soreau hitler@Berlin:~$ ps ax|egrep "compiz|metacity"|grep -v grep
<ecart>  1484 ?        Sl     0:36 /usr/bin/metacity --replace
<soreau> SetiAmon: Which graphics drivers are you using
<xxx_> maffelu what warning
<maffelu> 'gdm[3551]: WARNING: GDM file gdm-daemon-config.c: line2042 (): Cannot run setup id to 0: Operation not permitted'
<pav5088> SetiAmon, these channels are busy...  and "netiquette" says that it's fine to just ask right away.
<soreau> ecart: There you go, so you're using metacity. If you want more effects you should use compiz. Which video card do you have as reported by the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<SetiAmon> I am using nvidia graphics drivers
<cor_r> WTF ecart ? hitler@Berlin?
<soreau> SetiAmon: Have you checked nvidia-settings ?
<ecart> soreau sis mirage grafic 32mb onboard
<jatt> ha
<ecart> cor_r yes
<soreau> ecart: Ah well you can't use compiz then
<soreau> ecart: With metacity, you can have transparent window borders and even real terminal transparency, but not drop down menu transparency afaik
<SetiAmon> i have a nividia 7900gs which has two dvi outputs.i bought a vga cable and had a dvi to Vga converter which works fine for my tv but then  i get no video on my flatscreen
<xxx_> maffelu try xdm
<cor_r> tsss
<ecart> :<
<maffelu> xxx_, I have to install it, hold on
<Vhozard> Anyone here with a subscription to Nature ?
<pav5088> SetiAmon, have you looked in your display properties in System/Preferences?
<xxx_> maffelu ok
<maffelu> ah crap, I have no internet, right
<maffelu> have to fix that somehow
<minimec> maffelu: I see, you still have your problem. Can you open a console and paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of 'lspci' and another paste  for the output of 'dmesg'?
<maffelu> doesn't ubuntu have automatic detection?
<spO> i type smbpasswd -a users   but it doesn't add anything password to password file
<soreau> ecart: The good news is you can get a video card capable of running compiz for $10USD if that is an option fro you
<pav5088> SetiAmon, you should be able to control which monitors are active in there.
<soreau> ecart: Any nvidia or ati card made in this century should be able to run compiz :)
<maffelu> minimec, I have no internet on that computer, is there something I should look for?
<biopyte> using a core2 system i stil installed the i386 distro to avois compatibility issues. meanwhile, does this still make sense or could i use the amd64 branch without any potential problems?
<Hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SetiAmon> pav 5088.but if i hook up my tv i get no output on my flatscreen...i can plug it up now when the computer is still running and hope i get both
<soreau> maffelu: IMHO, you should get your internet working as a priority
<minimec> maffelu: I need the output of that lspci |grep VGA That should give oyu something like that ... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
<maffelu> then I need internet, hold on
<minimec> 'lspsi | grep VGA'
<soreau> ! who | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ecart> soreau v
<minimec> maffelu: 'lspsi | grep VGA'
<ecart> where I buy a card for 10 dollars?
<soreau> SetiAmon: You never answered the question I asked you
<soreau> ecart: On ebay? or anywhere on the internet probably
<pav5088> biopyte, depends on the software you're using.  If you plan on running software distributed as binaries it's probably an idea.  i386 is actually more efficient at using memory even on a system capable of amd64...  so I'd go with i386 unless you plan on using more than 3-4gb of RAM
<iflema> biopyte: i say go 64 make most use of cores.... if it aint mission critical, go.....
<ecart> ;/
<SetiAmon> sorry back
<minimec> maffelu: "lspci | grep VGA" Am i drunk???
<SetiAmon> i was rehooking up my cable to the tv
<maffelu> minimec, '01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<maffelu> (had to write it by hand, takes some time :P)
<ecart> soreau ebay is fraud; /
<SetiAmon> soreau I am sorry what did you ask me
<soreau> ecart: Yes, you must be carefully when making any internet based purchase
<biopyte> iflema, besides the memory issue, any advantages using 64?
<pav5088> SetiAmon, but you can still see a picture, yes?  If so just control it using your TV
<soreau> <soreau> SetiAmon: Have you checked nvidia-settings ?
<iflema> biopyte: memory issue?
<biopyte> pav5088, 2 GB is way enough for me.
<soreau> pav5088: He is saying he plugs in the second screen and the first goes blank IIRC
<SetiAmon> well I can't as it is way behind me in a angle.i wanted to output text and movies onto the tv.So i need/want more
<SetiAmon> both
<biopyte> iflema: adressing more than 3 GB
<SetiAmon> soreau:I have checked the nvidia-settings but am unsure were i should check
<maffelu_> Allright, I have intarnet on the ubuntu lappy. Is BitchX still official linux irc client :P?
<pav5088> SetiAmon, so your screens aren't mirrored???  See if you can set up a mirroring mode BEFORE you connect your TV
<iflema> biopyte: oh.. really. what the most intensive thing you do.... virtul machines?!?!?!
<cor_r> biotype, if u dont have more then 2 gig of ram , 64 bit is not worth it
<soreau> SetiAmon: It should be pretty obvious.. I think they have some sort of outputs or monitor section there
<xxx_> minimec isn
<minimec> xxx_: Sorry?
<thisdotpheonix> is there any uility in ubuntu so that i can teleport the site to access it offline?
<biopyte> iflema, plain desktop stuff,  alittle bit audio processing, once and a while.
<Psycho> How can i transfer a setuid program across the network to another computer e.g via scp?
<xxx_> minimec isn't that command lspci | grep VGA instead of lspsi????
<SetiAmon> pav5088 i have never done this before sorry,were do I look to mirror it before hooking up my system?I am confused
<pav5088> SetiAmon, if you can't mirror your screens perhaps make your TV the primary monitor...  this way you should still be able to see your menus etc... on your TV
<soreau> thisdotpheonix: teleport what site?
<minimec> xxx_: Yeah. but he got it right ;)
<pav5088> SetiAmon, in System/Preferences there should be display settings
<thisdotpheonix> soreau, any site from internet
<iflema> biopyte: wait awhile.... lucid maybe
<chipgeri1> python2.4-dbus  how to install this? its not there in synoptic
<SetiAmon> brb going to hook up seperate cable
<soreau> thisdotpheonix: That's a good question. If you find the answer, let me know :)
<biopyte> pav5088, iflema, obviuosly, 32 or 64 ist not a very  important question  for the desktop user, right?
<thisdotpheonix> soreau, ok
<iflema> biopyte: more and more apps are created/ported for multithreading
<thisdotpheonix> does any one know the answer to my question
<thisdotpheonix> ?
<soreau> thisdotpheonix: I know you can save individual web pages, but as for the entire site, I would think not
<cor_r> biotype, it is, but actually u didnt mean amd 64 ...
<pav5088> biopyte, not really...   UNLESS binary compatibility is a big thing.  Some software may still only be distributed as i386 binaries...  but if you plan on using all open source software it doesn't matter.
<llutz> thisdotpheonix: wget
<bakarat> how to set a primary display with xrandr? i got dual screen working find using the "nv" driver, but the taskbar etc is on the wrong screen
<thisdotpheonix> soreau, it is possible in windows, there is this sofware called teleport
<biopyte> iflema, thats right, actually i stepped on this question, because the cinelerra video software only exists as 64-ubuntu-binary.
<thisdotpheonix> llutz, but will it save the entire site in my hard disk
<llutz> thisdotpheonix: if the site allows, yes
<Psycho> how can i copy a file to another computer over the network preserving setuid?
<SetiAmon> ah
<SetiAmon> found it finally
<maffelu_> hi there maffelinux
<thisdotpheonix> llutz, thanks, will try it out
<maffelinux> hi maffelu
<soreau> thisdotpheonix: A quick google search shows GNU wget and KWebGet might be alternatives
<jellow> Psycho: though samba or ssh?
<iflema> soreau: man wget
<SetiAmon> pav5088 and soreau should i pick "twinview" or should i pick seperate x_screens. which one is a complete minitor output
<llutz> Psycho: you cannot unless you're root
<maffelinux> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350783/
<Psycho> llutz: local or remote root?
<llutz> Psycho: remote
<biopyte> pav5088, i try to stay with ubuntu packages only, i just wondered if 64 has any significant (>10%) performance advantages, but this seems not to be the case.
<soreau> SetiAmon: Most likely you would want twinview, if you want to drag windows between the screens
<Psycho> llutz: so i would have to transfer and re-setuid it?
<llutz> Psycho: yep
<pav5088> SetiAmon, no idea...  perhaps google.  :}
<pawel_121_> biopyte in some computation performance advantage is even much bigger
<Psycho> llutz: is setuid tracked by the fs/os or the file itself?
<xxx_> minimec there is the file
<llutz> Psycho: fs
<cor_r> actually it does
<thisdotpheonix> soreau, thanks for the info, may be i should enhance my google search
<SetiAmon> i don't want to drag stuff between screens. the other minotor is behind me.I want a EXACT same output
<Psycho> llutz: is there anyway to turn off auto-nosetuid in ubuntu when it mounts a drive?
<thisdotpheonix> soreau, i mean i have to punch in correct key words
<minimec> maffelu: Your card is known giving problems. If you search the net using the lspci | gerp VGA output... You will unfotunately see tht.
<thisdotpheonix> thanks guys
<pav5088> biopyte, I've been told there's actually a penalty with some operations on 64bit...
<llutz> Psycho: with changing udev-rules i think
<soreau> thisdotpheonix: I just did 'teleport linux' ;)
<soreau> thisdotpheonix: and clicked on the first link
<llutz> Psycho: but anyways, you always need to be root to do
<Psycho> yeah
<pawel_121_> pav5088 what penalty?
<Psycho> llutz: well i would be root, but it would slow me down a bit :(
<biopyte> pawel_121_, ok, i stay with i386 unless some very convincing advantages coming up.
<Psycho> llutz: thanks anyway
<pawel_121_> biopyte for desktop it doesn't matter too much :)
<cor_r> 64 bit is faster, but not interesting for ur setup of hardware
<iflema> biopyte: april... when lucid hits re-format yeah.
<biopyte> pawel_121_, i think so, i'd  better buy a faster hdd
<llutz> pshr_: then just remount -o suid
<cor_r> and u probably menat x64 and not amd 64
<pawel_121_> biopyte yes, this makes a lot of difference
<biopyte> iflema, what do you mean with "lucid"?
<cor_r> biotype the new linux ubuntu
<cor_r> *version
<iflema> biopyte: next release of ubnutu 10.04 lucid lynx
<biopyte> cor_r, i see, kk -> ll
<iflema> biopyte: its also an LTS version... long term service
<maffelu_> minimec, are there any options you can think of?
<EsatYuce> I have one mp4 player which for car, i put it to my computer to load some mp3's. Then i reject it from my PC and put it another PC. At this time i cant see anything inside it. But when i click-right then properties, it sees it is full. How can I access the files?
<ismettern> isent it long term support?
<biopyte> iflema, i will definitly go for 10.04, but whats your point concerning 64 and lucid?
<bgy> Hi
<ismettern> hi
<minimec> maffelu_: Try to get some infos here... http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#12
<iflema> biopyte: wait or not... no point... if it aint mission critical upgrade
<xxx_> maffelu Looking for a good result all so far give no anwser
<riktking> does anyone know a program that will sort mp3's, i have about 4000 in one folder that id like to sort out!
<xxx_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/graphicsslow-performance-w-ubuntu-9.04-772078/
<biopyte> ok
<tim167_> hello, i have a partition to which i can not write because i am not the owner, how do i change that ?
<maffelu_> minimec, that seems like it might work?
<llutz> tim167_: what filesystem?
<tim167_> llutz: ext3
<llutz> tim167_: chown/chmod
<bgy> i'm trying to run a program and i got : "error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but the library are installed, the problem is that the program is a 32bit and i use ubuntu 64bits (karmic) i tried to use getlibs but i got another error saying the lib wasn't in my repositories
<tim167_> llutz: i tried chown, but that didn't work
<llutz> tim167_: where is that partition mounted to?
<hummesse> Hi. I am having problems with the adobe flash plugin for firefox on ubuntu carmic 64 bit. I can't press buttons in flash. youtube can show videos, but pressing buttons in flash does not work. Anybody know a solution for this?
<tim167_> llutz: it's a live usb key, i formatted the remaining space on it and want to use it as storage space...
<iflema> hummesse: started 4 me three days ago
<minimec> maffelu_: Yeah... Unfortunately I have no experience with SIS GPU, but that could be some kind of workaround, I agree.
<tim167_> llutz: i used gparted to forlat unalocated space to a ext3 partition, it's mounted to /dev/sdb3
<llutz> tim167_: mount it, sudo chown user:grp /mount/point
<llutz> tim167_: /dev/sdb3 is the device, not the mountpoint
<cor_r> riktking ucan use id3tool and rythmbox to sort the tags as far as i know, maybe there are more possibilities
<riktking> thanks cor_r
<tim167_> llutz: user:grp, literally, or replace it by  my user name ?
<llutz> tim167_: replace
<xxx_> minimec look at this site will this work for that SIS GPU... http://hardware4linux.info/component/24750/
<EsatYuce>  I have one mp4 player which for car, i put it to my computer to load some mp3's. Then i reject it from my PC and put it another PC. At this time i cant see anything inside it. But when i click-right then properties, it sees it is full. How can I access the files?
<tim167_> llutz: sorry it's /media/sdb3
<cor_r> hummesse, how did you install?
<petsounds> is bazhang around?
<hummesse> just the default package
<hummesse> i guess it must have happened during some dist-upgrade at some point
<cor_r> tried removing and reinstall via the software manager in ur applications tab?
<tim167_> llutz: i get "chown: changing ownership of `/media/sdb3': Operation not permitted", although i do it as su
<cor_r> humemesse,tried removing and reinstall via the software manager in ur applications tab?
<minimec> xxx_: Well... As you see, the card is not supported very well.
<hummesse> no not really.
<xxx_> maffle this site says your graphics card will work in Ubuntu 7.04  read the following  http://hardware4linux.info/component/24750/
<llutz> tim167_: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | grep sdb3"
<hummesse> ill try that..
<tim167_> llutz: /dev/sdb3            7199       14441     1970096    b  W95 FAT32
<cor_r> try removing deps as well if possible
<llutz> tim167_: either wrong partition or wrong partition-id
<tim167_> llutz: hmm apparently it's fat32...
<grawity> tim167_: FAT32 does not support storing file owners :| If it's an internal disk, add it to fstab, the owner of all files can be specified there.
<llutz> tim167_: to make it accessible for users, you have to use uid/gid/umask as mount-options
<maffelu_> xxx_, but then it should work in 9.04 too, right?
<EsatYuce>  I have one mp4 player which for car, i put it to my computer to load some mp3's. Then i reject it from my PC and put it another PC. At this time i cant see anything inside it. But when i click-right then properties, it sees it is full. How can I access the files?
<Subby> Hi I'm using the regex from http://www.regular-expressions.info/floatingpoint.html to get the result showed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350792/
<Subby> but i doesn't work :(
<xxx_> maffelu this driver is not supported to work in newer Ubuntu versions
<tim167_> grawity: i'll try reformatting it to ext3
<grawity> tim167_: / /dev/sdb3 /media/sdb3 vfat auto,fmask=011,dmask=0,utf8 0 0
<Subby> uh sorry, wron channel :(
<maffelu_> argh
<maffelu_> so I ahve to install ubuntu 7.04?
<bhaka> hi ppl!.. will installing linux-backports-modules break anything on my 9.10? having probs with iwlagn and they say it should be fixed in that module
<tim167_> grawity: is that a command i should enter ?
<grawity> tim167_: no, that's a line you can put to fstab if you want to keep FAT32
<grawity> tim167_: except without the first / (typed accidentially)
<minimec> maffelu_: No. That doesn't make sense. Downgrade to a distribution, that is not supported anymore, is no solution. And yes, you should have the same image quality with newer Ubuntu Versios in combination with your card.
<grawity> tim167_: but really, NTFS or ext3 would be a lot better.
<Guest81271> Hi! I have problem with connecting to my win 7 pc. When i try to login in to it from ubuntu, it asks for password, workgroup and username. I wanna login with the guest-login, so i type guest in the username and my password in password (i know its the right password) and the workgroup is WORKGROUP. But nothings happens when i click connect. I have the latest version of ubuntu, and they are connected trough a router.
<xxx_> maffelu its starting to look that way read the following post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-488185.html
<tim167_> grawity: ok i can try that, just add that in the file fstab ?
<cor_r> bhaka if u only use it for one package and not a whole ss upgrade it will be just fine
<grawity> tim167_: yes, then remount /media/sdb3
<tim167_> grawity: thanks, trying...
<maffelu_> wait, minimec and xxx_ , getting opposite solutions from you now :P
<grawity> tim167_: and again, is it an internal disk?
<jxjl> minimec: I tried to run the disk utility it shows that there are 2 bad sectors, but self test says that disk is OK, when I try to run broken kernel in recovery mode I only get error message ERROR: sil: only 3/4 metadata areas found on /dev/sda, electing ... and then mounting ... Invalid argumrnt
<tim167_> grawity: well its a partition on a live usb key
<EsatYuce> I have one mp4 player which for car, i put it to my computer to load some mp3's. Then i reject it from my PC and put it another PC. At this time i cant see anything inside it. But when i click-right then properties, it sees it is full. How can I access the files?
<m666> why does on a laptop ubuntu only boot on the first timre and then there is a failure to booting??? i cant understand what leads to that!!!
<bhaka> cor_r: but its as one package in the package manager? i have to do apt-get install linux-backports-modules -- so does that mean i get alot of old drivers and stuff, including fixed iwlagn?
<ghostknife> How can I use dpkg-buildpackage to build incrementally?
<Shiba> I'm trying to rebuild my kernel (I needed a custom patch added) and I'm getting ABI errors
<pezzi> hi
<tim167_> grawity: i is seen as 'Removable Volume'
<ghostknife> So, instead of cleaning, it should build only the files whose timestamps are greater than the previously build object files
<resjudicata> has anyone had success running the moinmoin wiki from the repositories?
<minimec> maffelu_: In Linux, you normally don't have regression. Means, if a hardware is once supported, there is no reason to stop support, unless there is no longer a reason to support the hardware.
<pezzi> im ona live ubuntu, trying to 'su', i don't know what password i must use; pressing enter doesn't allow me in!
<akar1m|off> ubuntu-tr
<cor_r> bhaka, u only do that package so it should be fine, as long as u dont install trillion of other deps etc..
<grawity> pezzi: Use 'sudo -i'
<maffelu_> minimec, allright
<Shiba> hashes of existing symbols were changed, but that is expected,  How can I override the binary checks and force package creation?
<grawity> pezzi: The 'root' account is locked by default, so 'su' won't work.
<maffelu_> but from these pages there doesn't really seem to be a working ix
<minimec> maffelu_: So newer distributions generally have same or better support of hardware.
<musictoto> pezzi: ubuntu doesn't support the use of root, it's locked
<musictoto> !root | pezzi
<cor_r> pezzi, sudo -s is the equivalent of su
<ubottu> pezzi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bhaka> cor_r: actualy i should ask: if i completely remove linux-backports-modules via Synaptics, will it revert everything back? I dont want to break 3 more things by fixing iwlagn
<pezzi> ah i see thanks grawity musictoto
<minimec> maffelu_: 2nd thing. 7.04 is not supported with updates anymore. Do you want to use a system that is no longer on the market?
<maffelu_> nono
<Guest81271> Hi! I have problem with connecting to my win 7 pc. When i try to login in to it from ubuntu, it asks for password, workgroup and username. I wanna login with the guest-login, so i type guest in the username and my password in password (i know its the right password) and the workgroup is WORKGROUP. But nothings happens when i click connect. I have the latest version of ubuntu, and they are connected trough a router.
<maffelu_> hehe, absolutely not
<yellabs> how would i record webcam with sound?
<maffelu_> but from what I read there are no drivers and there will never be any. And I can't change the graphics card in a lappy...
<Keal> Um "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" didn't list Asterisk in Ubuntu Netbook Remix even though I properly used the proper apt-get line and it installed without error.
<cor_r> bhaka, it shouldnt, and if it does, then ull see the output asking u first and you can abort ;)
<minimec> maffelu_: You can probably optimize the output of your card, nut neither xxx_ nor me are experts in SIS GPU's. Try to search the net with the 'lspci | VGA' and maybe there is a SIS irc channel here.
<EsatYuce>  I have one mp4 player which for car, i put it to my computer to load some mp3's. Then i reject it from my PC and put it another PC. At this time i cant see anything inside it. But when i click-right then properties, it sees it is full. How can I access the files?
<maffelu_> minimec, allright, I will look on. Thanks for you help!
<minimec> maffelu_: np
<Keal> What does it mean when "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" didn't list Asterisk in Ubuntu Netbook Remix even though I properly used the proper apt-get line and it installed without error?
<war9407> Does anyone here have a (new) Radeon 5XXX card (the ones that support eye infinity) working under Linux with Xinerama? (until the driver supports Eye Infinity?)
<minimec> maffelu_: Try to find something about your Laptop on tuxmobile.org
<llutz> Keal: dpkg -l asterisk*
<cor_r> EsatYuce, might be a formatting problem, is ur other PC windows baseD?
<xxx_> maffelu found a user in Arch linux running that graphics card
<maffelu_> xxx_, oh??
<fahadsadah> war9407: please see above
<minimec> maffelu_: xxx_: nice. That could be a start. ;)
<fahadsadah> Wait, what?
<fahadsadah> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<EsatYuce> cor_r,  yes, it formatted FAT32,
<xxx_> hold minimec and maffelu read this post out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/146665-solved-wireless-setup-ubuntu-9-04-a.html
<EsatYuce> cor_r,  i neither access it Windows or Linux
<andrea> ciao
<Undertow> does ubuntu 9.10 have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dreamy> is there any app that can protect my amplifier from the "hi peaks" .. of in this case, you tube
<Undertow> hi peaks?  as in loud volume?
<cor_r> tried formatting it? or having a specific software u have to use? EsatYuce
<dreamy> yes under
<dreamy> very loud peaks..
<dreamy> that can be harmfull for my apm
<Undertow> jackd is an audio normalizer
<dreamy> amp
<Undertow> maybe try apt-get install normalize-audio
<dreamy> Undertow:  but my firefox.. that i use to listen in you tube.. is not using jack ?
<Undertow> not real sure, but what you want is something to normalize audio
<nicole> hello, i have a HP  tx 1000 laptop. i had the wifi cnfigured and t was working till a few day ago. Under sysinfo there is nothing under network. curious is that direct conection does work but wifi doesnt
<nicole> could someone help me please
<EsatYuce> cor_r, , yes it had one program to run for car
<MASARUwota> !wifi|nicole
<ubottu> nicole: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dreamy> Undertow: ill do a seach on that name.. ty for helping
<Undertow> jackd will normalize all of your audio
<nicole> i did that all ready
<dreamy> Undertow: how can jackd be used with firefox?
<minimec> xxx_: He doesn't complain at all about GPU problems in combination with his laptop. Not a single word.
<bhaka> cor_r: did you say sth after the line below? iwlagn crashed my laptop again :D
<bhaka> (2010-01-03 14:56:22) minimec: maffelu_: In Linux, you normally don't have regression. .......
<MASARUwota> nicole, youre using network-manager i presume?
<nicole> but it seem my wifi card is somehow recognized anymore
<nicole> and wifi radar
<cor_r> EsatYuce, well maybe u gotta use that programm to exchange ur music
<minimec> bhaka: I told him...
<MASARUwota> nicole: ifconfig -a doesnt show it?
<EsatYuce> cor_r,  i cant see anything inside the mp4 player
<bhaka> minimec: yeah, sorry i used your line as the last line i saw before pinging out
<maffelu_> xxx_, any luck?
<Undertow> I dont know, there are probably plugins for firefox you can use to have it select whatever you use to normalize audio with
<iefo> hello ppl
<xxx_> bouncing around no solution
<Undertow> does ubuntu 9.10 have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dreamy> Undertow: ok ill gibe it a try
<nicole> MASARUwota eth0 and lo
<xxx_> maffelu looks like this card lost support way back in ubuntu 7.04
<MASARUwota> nicole ifconfig eth1 up doesnt work
<MASARUwota> ?
<Undertow> jenetik@darkside:/boot/grub$ ls menu.lst
<Undertow> ls: cannot access menu.lst: No such file or directory
<Undertow> jenetik@darkside:/boot/grub$ uname -a
<Undertow> Linux darkside 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<FloodBot2> Undertow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Undertow> does anyone have menu.lst for /boot/grub?
<Undertow> in 9.10
<maffelu_> xxx_, how can it lose support? Once supported not always supported?
<llutz> !grub2 | Undertow grub2 works different
<ubottu> Undertow grub2 works different: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iefo> i have the normal display resolution, and i played a game.. and now i have 80x600x... howto go back to my main resolution automaticly?
<minimec> Undertow: grub2 is configured in /etc ... Have a look there
<nicole> MASARUwota nope
<cor_r> EsatYuce, have the music saved somewhere? Id recommend formatting ur drive, by what I understood from ur tellings
<nicole> device doesnt exist it says
<cor_r> or someone else any ideas?
<xxx_> maffelu and minimec ran acrosst this in Arch using pacman
<xxx_> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/146665-solved-wireless-setup-ubuntu-9-04-a.html
<Undertow> is there any way to edit the grub cfg from a keyboard shortcut right after the BIOS?
<EsatYuce> cor_r, : there had many mp3's inside. But i cant access the Flash memory
<Undertow> besides 'e' to edit it
<maffelu_> xxx_, yea, I saw that one, but that's for the wireless
<cor_r> EsatYuce, how did u get them on there then?
<dreamy> Undertow: but when i mean about an application i was also meaning... if id get lucky.. that it could auto detect  this loud peaks :S
<xxx_> maffelu ops wrong one here we go http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xf86-video-sis
<Undertow> I am getting a weird problem, when I boot with my nvidia card, busybox/initramfs always boots and wont even get into recovery mode
<Undertow> but works fine with the onboard video
<EsatYuce> cor_r,  At the first, i accessed them, then i pasted some mp3's inside it.
<tarelerulz> How do you do say 3 to the power of 4 in calculator in Ubuntu \
<minimec> Undertow: You should be able to do that, when starting in recovery mode (left shift on boot)
<MorphyNOR> 3^4
<cor_r> tarelerulz, 3^4
<cor_r> oh dang
<Undertow> click the y^x button
<Undertow> left shift?
<MorphyNOR> set it to scientific
<maffelu_> xxx_, pacman?
<minimec> Undertow: yes. that changes with grub2. It was 'Esc' with grub
<xxx_> maffelu minimec in the case of pacman they could use packages from ubuntu and red hat for a pacman package build
<xxx_> pacman is the way Arch handles packages
<ice_age_> I installed kubuntu desktop on top of ubuntu and my ubuntu bootscreen is gone. The boot process is hybrid- sometimes showing kubuntu,s and sometime's ubuntu. how can i get my old ubuntu back?
<cor_r> EsatYuce, so u saw them first , but cant anymore? and its neither a distro nor a formatiting issue? sry, i dont know then :( maybe u want to come later or ask some else , sry mate
<Undertow> I think this grub2 config is screwing up nvidia drivers
<dreamy> Undertow:  its ok it was good help, ill do some reading on that audio normalizer
<Undertow> err, nvidia cards
<minimec> Undertow: I doubt that...
<EsatYuce> cor_r, :  thanks
<Undertow> I can't even boot into recovery mode with this old nvidia
<xxx_> Problem with Arch it is done in a none graphical install and is compiled this is my next project and is a big one reminds me of BSD OS install
<Undertow> just sits there with a blinking _
<sephy> Where can I find a log that tells my why flash and moovida doesn't work?
<sephy> tells me*
<cor_r> xxx_, nah dont compare bsd and arch
<cor_r> xxx_, more like gentoo and arch but even that would be a bad comparision
<maffelu_> wow, this is way above my head
<xxx_> maffelu yes ,but you need two computers one for the online manual to do a step by step install of directions or you would have to print out the manual page by page...
<maffelu_> well, converting that page you sent to me to ubuntu talk and all. I was hoping linux had gotten a bit more userfriendly since I last left it :P
<cor_r> maffelu_, better dont try arch if u did not seriously worked with lin yet
<Undertow> minimec, is there a graphic GUI wrapper for grub2?
<Jamed> xxx_: you mean arch? theres a manual.txt on the iso, you can just view it with less on another tty
<maffelu_> cor_r, I'm not planning to :P
<kevdog> cor_r: There is always the Chakra project which installs arch with KDEmod for you graphically!!!!
<Undertow> !help grub2 gui
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Undertow> !grub2 gui
<xxx_> cor_r both arch and bsd use a non graphical install.... done netbsd...
<minimec> Undertow: I don't think, that you have a grub2 problem. I rather guess you have a GPU problem. Don't know if you installed some restricted driver for nvidia. Did you?
<cor_r> yeah chakra is nice, but in case of arch i would use kahel OS as newbie
<Undertow> yeah, I installed that
<Undertow> but wouldn't I be able to still get into recovery mode?
<Elirips> Hello. where can I download the Ubuntu 9.04 cd?
<llutz> xxx_: there are hundred of distros doing that non-graphical, still far away from bsd
<minimec> Undertow: And then you rebooted that machine?
<cor_r> xxx_, yeah non graphical install but this is the only thing they have in common
<hackjkp> anyone can help me??
<elijah_ro> Hello
<cor_r> Elirips, ubuntu.com and the newest would be 9.10
<cor_r> hello
<hackjkp> firefox shows error abt incompatible gre
<elijah_ro> i have big problem
<Undertow> yeah, I've tried this about 50 times, I'm not new to linux
<Wunderkind> does anyone know why i might be having problems getting feh to remember and use the background that i like on start up?
<xxx_> llutz never found netbsd that hard to install.... hmmm I know Arch and bsd file system are way different...
<hackjkp> anyone??
<iflema> hackjkp: ?
<elijah_ro> i instaled the driver printer canon LBP2900 on Ubuntu 9.10  , and dont work why? please help me:(
<Undertow> even if I just change the video adapter from onboard to auto in the bios, it gets frozen on that flashing _ cursor
<hackjkp> firefox shows error abt incompatible gre
<llutz> xxx_: not only the filesystems are different, the whole systems are
<minimec> Undertow: Ok. After you pressed the 'on' button, press 'left shif' and wait for the grub menu to come. Then boot in recovery mode.
<hackjkp> what is problem??
<elijah_ro> i instaled the driver printer canon LBP2900 on Ubuntu 9.10  , and dont work why? please help me:(
<cor_r> elijah_ro, used cups to set the printer right?
<minimec> Undertow: left shift
<cor_r> elijah_ro, askin one time will work
<elijah_ro> how set
<hackjkp> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<elijah_ro> i beginer use linux
<hackjkp> iflema??
<Undertow> well, is that left shift any different than the Ubuntu <kernel ver> (Recovery Mode) menu choice?
<elijah_ro> cor_r i instaled the driver LBP2900 ver 1.80
<elijah_ro> :(
<xxx_> llutz in what way just paths had changed were it stored graphics and reset of fill system are you telling me the kernel works different in both linux and bsd???
<minimec> Undertow: 9.04 'ESC', 9.10 'left shift', means grub1 --> grub2
<cor_r> elijah_ro, there should be a printer settings tab when looking under System preferences or and ur application tab
<Undertow> let me try it I guess
<cor_r> elijah_ro, most cases ubuntu installs the driver by itself though
<Undertow> brb
<llutz> xxx_: filesystem != way directories are used
<llutz> xxx_: but anyways, it's ot here
<xxx_> ok llutz going to have to look into this didn't grasp that part when using netbsd for 6 months...
<cor_r> hackjkp, look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/248493
<elijah_ro> cor_r i instaled the driver
<elijah_ro> is ok
<elijah_ro> but dont work
<elijah_ro> printer
<elijah_ro> is see lbp2900 in system printer
<elijah_ro> but dont work
<elijah_ro> :((
<xxx_> this is why I hate ubuntu there promising to much for to many users and there hardware...
<cor_r> elijah_ro, well maybe u still have to set it up correctly in ur printer settings
<elijah_ro> i seet coretly
<llutz> xxx_: wrong place here to whine
<cor_r> xxx_, same with win and also win only detects more hardware cause its bloated
<Undertow> shift-left does nothing
<tyl3r> hi there. I tried upgrading compat-wireless. After make install I have corrupted many modules (symbol not found when loading wlan modules). Could anyone tell me how I can reinstall my Kernel Image and have the corrupted modules deleted/overwritten ?
<Undertow> I think my problem has to do with agpgart and intel_agp not being disabled
<madPJKfan> hey everybody
<Undertow> since I noticed that new grub.conf has video modes in it
<madPJKfan> having some fun xfering my wubi install to a proper dual boot
<Undertow> except when I blacklist agpgart and intel_agp, the onboard video still works
<madPJKfan> did the whole LVPM thing - but now grub won't see my new install
<madPJKfan> any tips?
<xxx_> llutz cor_r not a windows person just don't like the idea of saying we run better then windows so do lots of bsd's and linux distro's
<elijah_ro> i instal the driver on site canon LBP2900 for linux cndrvcups-capt 1.80 and cndrvcups common 1.80 is isntaled succes
<disappearedng> how to deal with cue files
<elijah_ro> and dont work
<cor_r> xxx_, the thing though is, that it most of the time not only runs better but also faster, but dont wanna start a flame war here now
<elijah_ro> what is de problem?>
<andrea> ciao
<madPJKfan> basically, I just think I need to muck around with grub to get it to detect the new install on sda3
<iflema> ciao
<xxx_> cor_r I dont disagree haven't used a windows computer in 4 + years
<madPJKfan> have no idea how to do that... can anyone offer tips?
<cor_r> elijah_ro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/drucker-canon-lbp-2900/#post-1507125
<cor_r> maybe ull find help there elijah_ro
<iflema> Guest68181: ciao
<xxx_> cor_r I have a windows xp desktop sitting right next to me haven't turned it on in 2 years
<minimec> Undertow: But you should still be able to boot in recovery mode, otherwise you should have a grub error i guess.
<cor_r> xxx_, dont get me wrong im not against windows, I myself have win7, but im just more in love with lin ;)
<Undertow> it doesnt give a grub error
<xxx_> cor_r dont get me wrong either I have a XBOX 360 that is about as far as I want to go with windows anymore
<minimec> Undertow: Sounds strange to me.
<Undertow> In 9.10, do you still blacklist drivers via modprobe?
<Undertow> I had to disable the onboard drivers to get this working in older versions
<Undertow> and whenever I see dmesg, it looks like they are loading
<xxx_> maffelu I feel bad that we couldn't get that computer to boot ubuntu or they had a solution
<cor_r> u still can if u need to
<cor_r> xxx_, what was his problem?
<maffelu_> xxx_, me too :P
<minimec> Undertow: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-*.conf, yes.
<xxx_> video card
<cor_r> which?
<Undertow> [    1.552780] Linux agpgart interface v0.103
<Undertow> [    1.558339] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 830M Chipset
<Undertow> How do I disable that?  I've tried everything I can think of
<Elirips> I need the old 9.04 release, but I'm too stupid to find the download-link on ubuntu.com, anyone knows?
<xxx_> cor_r this one 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<kinja-sheep> !releases | Elirips
<ubottu> Elirips: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kinja-sheep> Meh. That's not it.
<Undertow> blacklist agpgart, blacklist intel_agp, blacklist intel-agp, blacklist agpgart-intel
<kinja-sheep> Elirips: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Undertow> I've tried all those, shouldn't my onboard video be disabled after doing that?  (i.e., I can't even use it until I whitelist them)
<Elirips> kinja-sheep, thanks
<cor_r> Elirips, http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<elijah_ro> i make to install all
<cor_r> oh,well to late again :(
<elijah_ro> dont work the printer
<elijah_ro> :(
<maffelu_> I still think it's weird that the problem wasn't stated here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5024WLMi
<elijah_ro> can help cor_r
<elijah_ro> i very beginer
<mint> hi guys, i have a big problem, windows erased my grub and now i cannot acces to ubuntu, im connected right now with a live cd and trying to acces to my ubuntus home directory, but it says its private, is there any way to acces to it_
<elijah_ro> :(
<Undertow> Where would I put # defoptions=quiet splash iommu=noagp,noaperture in grub.cfg?
<elijah_ro> i use linux 4 day
<elijah_ro> :)
<minimec> Undertow: Try to blacklist 'blacklist i810' too.
<elijah_ro> and i want install the printer
<elijah_ro> to work
<kinja-sheep> maffelu_: Perhaps you should use alternative disc.
<maffelinux> kinja-sheep: how do you mean?
<Undertow> i810 eh
<Undertow> that sounds famailiar
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: Text-Based Installer instead of LiveCD.
<kinja-sheep> !alternative | maffelinux
<ubottu> maffelinux: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Undertow> minimec, where should I put # defoptions=quiet splash iommu=noagp,noaperture in grub.cfg?
<Undertow> anywhere?
<cor_r> xxx_, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119321-solved-amd-sempron-video-problems.html
<maffelinux> kinja-sheep: the problem seems to be that there are no drivers for this graphics card
<cor_r> xxx_, is it that?
<mint> c-mmon please someone help me please
<minimec> Undertow: I am not used yet to configure grub2 config files.
<elMariachi> hi there
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: Are you running linux on the laptop?
<maffelinux> yea
<cor_r> mint, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<elMariachi> im having a problem with gmcs: http://pastebin.com/m6a25d8d8
<elMariachi> gnome-do seems to depend on it
<elMariachi> i upgraded to the latest gnome-do ppa packages, but the problem seems to be in gmcs, or mono
<elMariachi> can anyone help me with that?
<iflema>  mint: try mounting in terminal using sudo as a prefix
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: Run this whole command --> "sudo aptitude install pastebinit && sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit"
<maffelinux> is it hard to install graphics card on a laptop?
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: And give me the link.
<mint> iflema> it works, but then a script appears in the home directory in order to mount it, but doesn-t work
<mint> cor_r? thank u very much
<maffelinux> kinja-sheep: hold on
<cor_r> mint, ur welcome
<maffelinux> http://pastebin.com/f47c977c3
<maffelinux> kinja-sheep: that's the link
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/471749
<jee> hello,i cannot unmount udf volume,it seems like dbus error..fs manager stopped working and after restart,no sound can be played.. how to fix it?
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: That's a confirmed bug. :o
<jason81> \server Karma-irc
<fujimitsu> how do i disable kacpid, top doesnt want to kill process
<maffelinux> kinja-sheep: well, doesn't help to much, lol.
<madPJKfan> cor_r: I have strange issue - grub can't find my new(ish) install...
<iflema> fujimitsu: sudo killall [app]
<fujimitsu> well, iflema , my primary concern is how to prevent kacpid from booting ...
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: You're done with installation, right? Just having the fuzzy monitor issues?
<maffelinux> yea
<fujimitsu> hence i want to know how to disable it in 9.10
<llutz> fujimitsu: use boot-option "acpi=off"
<maffelinux> one weird thing is that my /etc/X11/xorg.config is almost empty
<xxx_> maffelinux http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/driver-problems-732549/?highlight=PCI%2FAGP+662%2F761Gx+VGA+compatible+controller%3A+Silicon+Integrated+Systems+[SiS]+661%2F741%2F760+PCIE+Display+Adapter     claims Mandriva works
<elMariachi> maffelinux: afaik that file is not required anymore
<fujimitsu> llutz: in the new .cfg file for grub?
<alokito> why is the xfix gone in karmic recovery mode?
<Jimmey> How can I configure gutenprint (select printer make, model, etc)?
<llutz> fujimitsu: "somewhere", sorry i don't use grub2 and don't know where to put it there
<alokito> how do we fix xserver problems now :o
<kinja-sheep> maffelinux: You could try and reconfigure xserver-xorg by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<madPJKfan> can anyone tell me how to point Grub at my linux install on sda3?
<alokito> the new users I mean... they don't know that much to fix xorg.conf manually
<madPJKfan> it just only finds my wubi install as "unknown OS"
<fujimitsu> you use grub2, madPJKfan ?
<maffelu_> Knightlust, I'm reconfiguring it now, is there anything specific I should be changing?
<alokito> :(
<madPJKfan> fujimitsu: this is a ubuntu install
<madPJKfan> karmic
<howdeep> Hello. I need help mounting my cellphone so i can transfer files onto it...where should i start?
<grawity> howdeep: is it not recognized automatically?
<minimec> howdeep: Bluetooth or via USB? What kind of phone (model)?
<howdeep> via usb, it is an HTC titan
<knoxville> when i'm in terminal, and wants to see the text inside a textfile, without nano or vi, what is the command?
<minimec> howdeep: Oh lord. You will have to deal with windows mobile I guess...
<alokito> howdeep: set the mobile's usb mode to mass storage and connect it like any other device?
<llutz> knoxville: less
<alkisg> knoxville: cat, less, more...
<madPJKfan> fujimitsu: how do i determine the version?
<alokito> minimec: not necessary if it's a nokia/motorola or any other modern handset!
<howdeep> mass storage...i have to find that. i think that's my problem
<maffelinux> where are graphics settings stored these days if not in xorg.conf?
<klown> should still be xorg.conf
<klown> mine is
<minimec> alokito: It's a HTC phone. That smells win mobile...
<llutz> howdeep: read phones-manual, see "dmesg" after phone-plugin
<maffelinux> but my xorg.conf is virtually empty
<howdeep> yeah...unfortunetly it is win mobile
<alokito> howdeep: it means that ur cell will introduce it's memory to ur pc as an usb pendrive!
<alokito> minimec: hmm
<klown> maffelinux, http://pastebin.com/f16e112bb is my xorg.conf
<minimec> howdeep: There is a thread about HTC Ubuntu sync. Let's start with that.
<minimec> howdeep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690624
<howdeep> okay. thanks alot
<GastonLaGafff> Hello. When I watch a dvb-t program, when the camera is turning, the image move by horizontal strips. It's very ugly, and painful for the eyes. What is the cause of this problem? I have a G45 chipset (Intel GMA X4500HD) but it's the same phenomenon when I use a NVIDIA 9600GT matrix with official pilots. I use kernel 2.6.32-2
<llutz> minimec: syncing != accessing it per usb
<alokito> maffelinux: hmm I'm also looking for the answer!
<EsatYuce> what is the command to install aMSN for 9.10?
<alokito> maffelinux: how do u fix graphics related problems now? any idea?
<maffelinux> klown: that's mine: http://pastebin.com/m75ecbd73
<minimec> llutz: You are right.
<maffelinux> a.l
<maffelinux> alokito: thanks!
<maffelinux> alokito: don't, I've been running linux for less than one hour =)
<klown> wow, you wern't kidding.
<alokito> maffelinux: I mean "easily fix".. I know there's always those commands and files and all!
<maffelinux> klown:  no =)
<alokito> maffelinux: oh, lol :)... I'm an old user(Almost 4 years now!)
<klown> maffelinux, have you installed anything as far as video, mouse, keyboard, or is everything default?
<maffelinux> default
<maffelinux> I just ran the config during install, that's all
<klown> that may be why, you may have an easy configurable setups.
<knoxville> What is the command touch used for?!
<steven_> does anyone know how to increase the colors for xubuntu?
<lizzzy> What's the bcm-wireless command to install the wireless drivers for bcm4312?
<Undertow> minimec, I blacklisted intel_agp, i810, and agpgart and the onboard adapter still works..  :(
<fujimitsu> madPJKfan: you most likely have grub2 if you did a fresh install
<madPJKfan> can anyone tell me how to edit my grub config?
<steven_> i am running a 600mhz imac crt
<alokito> steven_: try appearance settings
<Undertow> vi /boot/grub/menu/cfg
<Undertow> vi /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<klown> video card working correctly maffel?
<minimec> Undertow: Well I guess I cannot help you further. I am sorry.
<maffelinux> klown: oh no, working terribly
<maffelinux> should I be rewriting xorg.config?
<alokito> steven_: Applications>> Settings>> Appearance
<madPJKfan> fujimitsu, Undertow: have determined where my install is via "find /vmlinuz"
<klown> well, depends on your card.  the software for the card might set it up for ya
<EsatYuce>  what is the command to install aMSN for 9.10?
<iflema> lizzzy: bcmwl-kernel-source
<madPJKfan> is it safe to edit the menu/cfg?
<fujimitsu> madPJKfan: so, this is what i can tell you, if you can boot into the system, open terminal and do    update-grub
<madPJKfan> is that all I need to do?
<maffelinux> klown: what do you mean?
<madPJKfan> fujimitsu:  I am currently in my loopback install, so I have terminal
<fujimitsu> that .cgf file is not to be edited
<klown> maffelinux, what video card do you have?
<fujimitsu> just do update-grub and see if that helps you
<maffelinux> maffelu@maffelu-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<maffelinux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<maffelinux> Oh, is that spamming?
<iflema> lizzzy: after that itll pop up in the harware thiingy under system /administraton
<klown> 4+ lines i think, here.
<maffelinux> allright
<madPJKfan> fujimitsu: right
<maffelinux> *phew*
<steven_> appearance does not really give me more colors in the browser
<steven_> it is like i am running on 4 bit
<lizzzy> iflema: Sorry I had to logout and log back in. What's the command again?
<musictoto> EsatYuce: i think it's in the package manager in the universe repository
<steven_> i need to increase my color density.. this is a old imac. but in apple software the colors were good
<iflema> in synaptic refresh then install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lizzzy> iflema: I installed the restricted drivers
<madPJKfan> fujimitsu:  is now asking me if I want to keep menu.lst
<steven_> in this it is very low colors
<lizzzy> iflema: Ah. Thanks a lot
<lizzzy> :)
<klown> maffelinux, im looking :)
<EsatYuce> musictoto, , yes i m downloading now, thanks
<steven_> who knows how to increase the color resolution in xubuntu
<howdeep> 'new full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 7'  <-- what does this mean?
<maffelinux> klown: ok, thanks. Appriciate it!
<elijah_ro> i instal the driver on site canon LBP2900 for linux cndrvcups-capt 1.80 and cndrvcups common 1.80 is isntaled succes
<howdeep> how can i mount the usb device?
<llutz> howdeep: usb connected, but no mass-storage found
<elijah_ro> i instal the driver on site canon LBP2900 for linux cndrvcups-capt 1.80 and cndrvcups common 1.80 is isntaled succes , who can help me?
<Undertow> everyone is having this problem with the new ubuntu
<Undertow> not just me
<howdeep> llutz: okay
<elijah_ro> but no print
<llutz> howdeep: is there more in dmesg or does "sudo fdisk -l" show something?
<musictoto> EsatYuce: no problem :)
<howdeep> llutz: fdisk -l only shows my internal Hard disk partitions
<llutz> howdeep: you might check your phones manual howto set it in usb-massstorage-mode (if supported)
<Undertow> How do I tell what drivers my onboard video card is using?
<Undertow> or modules rather
<klown> maffelinux, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119321-solved-amd-sempron-video-problems.html shows some information to get some support for your card
<howdeep> llutz: will do, i'll try that first
<klown> not sure how much it will help, not too good with onboard stuff.
<maffelinux> yea, I know. should I try to implement it?
<llutz> Undertow: "lspci -v" look for :Kernel-module in use
<howdeep> is google down for everyone else too? or just me?
<klown> maffelinux, id try, cant hurt much :P
<klown> google is up.
<Undertow> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Undertow> 	Kernel modules: i915
<Undertow> no way
<Undertow> I have been using i810
<Undertow> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<Undertow> 	Kernel modules: intel-agp
<Undertow> if I blacklist intel-agp, do I have to do anything with the kernel driver?
<klown> maffelinux, make sure to back up your semi xorg, just in case.
<irwan> #kiki
<MenZa> I'm trying to setup ssh key authorisation on a remote system. I just want it to accept EITHER the ssh key, or a user/password. How do I do this in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<erdei> haho
<llutz> MenZa: just let passwordauthentication enabled, it will accept both then
<MenZa> llutz: And what do I do to accept ssh keys?
<MenZa> and tie them to specific accounts?
<llutz> MenZa: it does by default too
<MenZa> llutz: It doesn't appear to like my ssh key very much. It asks me to unlock it, but I just want it to verify that the private key is there.
<asina12> how do i configure the alarm-clock package so that it will trigger an alarm once a month, every month
<somnium> Hi, Im running 9.10 64-bit on dual core with 4g ram, several times now its maxed 6g of swap space (while ram is reportedly in 3.6-3.8 range), and X all but locks up
<asina12> i tried man alarm-clock, but the it wasnt helpful
<ortsvorsteher> test
<somnium> are there any known issues/fixes? (Im considering switching to 32-bit), I used 32-bit 9.04 without ever such a problem before
<Undertow> what the hell is going on..  I put in blacklist i915 and lspci still says it is using that kernel module
<BoXis> hello
<llutz> Undertow: you have to reboot
<klown> somnium, im running 9.10 64bit with dualcore, and 4gigs of ram as well, and im not having similar issues.
<BoXis> does anybody know how to configure a printer, I'm having some trouble with it, help?
<maffelinux> klown: after I edited the xorg.conf, do I have to reboot or something?
<somnium> klown: gnome?
<klown> somnium, yes
<iceroot> somnium: 64bit is working fine like 32bit
<Undertow> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: blacklist i915  I reboot and lspci still says Kernel driver in use: i915, Kernel modules: i915
<iceroot> somnium: also with flash and java
<klown> maffelinux, just restart x
<Undertow> and I am booted into X with the onboard adapter when it should be disabled
<Undertow> its like nothing changed
<somnium> chrome or firefox? (chrome seems to consume a lot of memory)
<klown> somnium, same as iceroot, and im running music, few terminals, empathy, xchat, and transfering files, and im only using 10.2m
<klown> firefox, i dont like chrome
<iceroot> klown: 10.2m?
<maffelinux> hm, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't reboot my X
<BoXis> trouble configuring a printer, help?
<klown> er, excuse me 1032m
<iceroot> maffelinux: its diabled by default
<maffelinux> how do I enable it?
<klown> accidently hit the period :P
<klown> maffelinux, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119321-solved-amd-sempron-video-problems.html
<somnium> on boot up its around 750m, usually just have emacs and firefox/chrome running, maybe kmail. Maybe chrome is leaking...
<klown> er, wrong link, sorry :P
<klown> http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/10/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-910.html
<maffelu_> restarting X
<iceroot> !dontzap | maffelu_
<ubottu> maffelu_: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<maffelu_> damn rebooting X takes time
<Undertow> How come adding 'blacklist i915' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf doesn't disable the onboard video?
<klown> time?  takes me less than a minute ;x
<maffelu_> it just says "*Reloading system log deamon..." and blinks
<maffelu_> I think it died or something
<klown> you killed your fresh install, congrats :P
<maffelu_> crapelidoo
<Homely_Girl> I need help sorting out my 2nd hdd plse. Any available brains?
<trix> hi
<klown> Homely_Girl, whats the issue with it?
<maffelu_> LOL!
<maffelu_> klown, it worked!
<maffelu_> This is so silly!
<klown> lol, good.
<maffelu_> I bet it can only handle 2D, but that's allright
<Homely_Girl> klown: It's got old installations 'n data on 'n is in 2 parts when I look at it....I jusst want it to be a 15gb data or /home drive! :)
<trix> I have that really annoying type of problem, random freeze while playing any graphical game, only when playing games, and only after a random duration...
<Homely_Girl> klown: I tried 2 do manual partitioning but got overwhelmed 'n confused! :(
<trix> is there a way to check logs and see possible pre-freeze error messages?
<llutz> trix: /var/log/messages, syslog
<neptune_> hey I run a KDE application on my Gnome. My question is, is there a way to make the font of the toolbars bigger?
<maffelu_> lol, klown the xorg.conf is now gone :P
<trix> llutz: so cat /var/log/messages | grep (recentdate) should work?
<nicolas> hello
<trix> neptune_: Yes.
<llutz> trix: maybe, but don't expect too much
<trix> nicolas: Hi!
<neptune_> trix: how
<klown> maffelu_, its gone?  thats strange, maybe it loaded defaults for everything.
<nicolas> i have a question about screensavering - is this the right place?
<trix> neptune_: lol sorry i'm half asleep, I meant to say Yes, within the toolbar properties, or the appearance menu
<trix> llutz: thanks! :)
<trix> nicolas: Yep
<trix> maffelu_: make.conf is gone!?  You made a backup... right?
<trix> maffelu: I mean xorg.conf
<nicolas> trix: is it possible to run a command instead of a screensaver when the time elapses?
<klown> Homely_Girl, sorry, i cant help you with partition issues, i dont think ive ever partitioned a drive, always had it auto do it.
<maffelu_> trix, klown, I found it :P
<klown> trix, hes got it paste bin'd if necessary
<Homely_Girl> klown: thanks anyhoo.
<neptune_> trix: theres no such an option. I can change the font of the text i enter (say it's Kate) but not the font in the toolbars :(
<trix> nicolas: Yes it's possible with a script, but I don't know how to do it
<klown> maffelu_, hows it look now?
<Undertow> Does my kernel need recompiled to not use my onboard video driver?  Seems that disabling modules doesn't work to disable it
<maffelu_> klown, good, but it's only 2D I believ
<maffelu_> +e
<nicolas> trix: does it involve recompiling something?
<trix> naptune_:  The font of an applications toolbars is not contained within the app itself, but within the Window Manager settings and / or QT settings.  Those are the places to look
<trix> nicolas: recompiling?  not unless you are running Gentoo
<neptune_> trix: i just don't know where to look at
<nicolas> trix: fine, thanks!
<Undertow> How can I disable '	Kernel driver in use: i915	Kernel modules: i915' from being displayed in lspci?
<trix> klown: MMFWCL!
<klown> mmfwcl?
<trix> neptune_: I would look in preferences (in the GUI) under QT settings or Appearance settings or window manager settings
<trix> neptune_:  But I'm not for sure either
<neptune_> trix: to make my self clearer, i have already increased the font for my toolbars in my gnome applications, now i want to increase the font _only_ for KDE applications, otherwise the font in gnome apps will be too big
<trix> klown: if you don't know then nevermind
<trix> neptune: you can try kcontrolpanel (or whatever it's called) but you might have to install it first
<sebastian_> hello
<trix> neptune_: and it might pull in KDE itself as dependancy
<trix> sebastian_: High!
<klown> trix, i think i understand, but, the meaning i know isnt related to computers at all..same meaning?
<dupondje> How can I make wodim closes sessions? I'm burning an ISO to a dvd, and it keeps creating 2 session disks ...
<dupondje> :(
<sebastian_> I have a problem, I have 9.10 and has sound off. I have unactive
<jason81> \server Karma-irc
<ubunturookie> hi
<sebastian_> apps > gdm > simple-greeter > settings-manager-plugin > sound
<sebastian_> and I have no sound
<sebastian_> when I active it, I have still no sound
<sebastian_> how can I repair it?
<madPJKfan> so - lessons learned:
<madPJKfan> 1.  You can teach an old dog new tricks
<madPJKfan> 2.  It *IS* safe to hand edit menu.lst
<raven_> how to redo a command periodically? for example df refresh every two seconds
<klown> madPJKfan, but the saying is "you cant".  Have I been lied to my entire life"
<grawity> raven_: Try 'watch df'
<Homely_Girl> Anyone know how to apt get java for karmic? :)
<Homely_Girl> I'm fedup with synaptic! lol
<dupondje> READ DISC INFORMATION:
<dupondje>  Disc status:           appendable
<dupondje>  Number of Sessions:    2
<raven_> grawity, yes tnx
<FloodBot2> dupondje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dupondje> is there a way to close the disk ?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I want user 'test' to run an app on the display of user 'jonas'.  How do I go about this?
<iceroot> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk  (if you want jdk, else use jre)
<Homely_Girl> iceroot: how do I know which one I want?? lol
<jonaskoelker> ('display' in the X11 sense, i.e. on :0.0)
<iceroot> Homely_Girl: normally you want jre i think
<jonaskoelker> Homely_Girl: if you want to program in java, you want jdk.  Else, jre
<sacarlson> ﻿dupondje: I'm not sure I saw all you asked but what we normaly do is umount a disk
<jonaskoelker> Homely_Girl: you might also want jdk if you want to compile java apps from source
<Homely_Girl> jonas: I am so not programming!! Just want stuff 2 work! ;)
<zden> hi. I have got HP netbook and Karmic. I want to use external monitor when I close the lid.
<klown> Homely_Girl, so does 80% of this channel :P
<dupondje> sacarlson: unmount a disk wont close it session ... :)
<jonaskoelker> Homely_Girl: that's what I though :)  Then the jre would be fine
<Homely_Girl> klown: yeah sure but you're all brainy!! lol
<jonaskoelker> Homely_Girl: or, if you don't mind using the disk space, install the jre just in case you need it and have forgotten at that time what you need
<tertitten> NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810 -- How can i find that excact key ? or any other keys missing for that matter ?
<klown> Homely_Girl, I'd ask your partition question again, theres a few others in here that may be able to help ya.
<sacarlson> ﻿dupondje: when i dought reboot?
<Homely_Girl> jonas: Do u know how to sort my 2nd hdd out??
<madPJKfan> klown: mythbusted
<klown> madPJKfan, lol, thx for the info. :)
<madPJKfan> so - YAY! I have my proper dual boot now...
<klown> madPJKfan, way to go out and risk destroying your install (jk)  congrats though
<dupondje> sacarlson: its a disksession ... like multi-session disks ? nothing to do with mount/umount whatever
<Undertow> Can someone help me with disabling onboard video?  Please take a look at this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d20c30f8c
<Homely_Girl> Okay mega brainy guys 'n gals.... I have 2 hdd's Linux is on my 10GB and when I look at "computer" my 15GB is in 2 parts! I'd like it to be one big 15GB preferably /home. Any ideas? I'm a huge novice b4 u get too technical! lol
<klown> Undertow, cant disable it in the bios?
<sacarlson> ﻿dupondje: like an nfs mount with many computers connected?
<Undertow> I can do that, but shouldnt blacklisting the modules prevent it from working?
<Undertow> I have a garbage dell that only lets me choose onboard or auto in the bios
<Beefcakes> hi i want to change a shortcut in the Wine start menu, how do I do this?
<grawity> Beefcakes: Using the menu editor.
<Undertow> and I had to blacklist it before to get the nvidia to work
<grawity> (the program name is 'alacarte')
<Renfield> I'm having a difficult time getting my ALSA volume settings to be saved and restored after each boot.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How does xauthority and such work under ubuntu 9.10?  How does user 'test' run an app in user 'jonas's X session (i.e. on his $DISPLAY)?
<iceroot> Undertow: disable it in bios
<klown> Undertow, i just think it would be easier to disable it in the bios
<Promille> Good afternoon guys. Does anyone know about a good fps(frames per second) monitor, with ingame support ?
<Promille> like fraps
<Undertow> the problem is, when I boot with the nvidia adapter, it wont boot
<Undertow> I cant even get into recovery mode
<omar> when downloading fonts i get error i used a script and it got fixed now it says it needs to configure <,<
<necroforest> Does anyone know how to switch the sound card in ALSA? I have an onboard sound, and I plugged in a USB device.. i want programs to play audio through the USB.
<Undertow> and Im pretty sure its trying to use the onboard adapter in ubuntu
<Renfield> I've executed sudo alsactl store 0, and it creates /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.
<joh> pulseaudio at 1.2G memory, what's going on!?
<cuddlefish> Hello, does anyone know what a "write error: invalid argument" error when trying to enable serio_raw means?
<omar> ttf-mscorefonts installer 3.0 <,<
<pat|nG> is it possible that i could run a 3D desktop on kubuntu? like i'll install it thru virtualization? can i run it? my friend told me that it wont work...is it true?
<klown> Undertow, when you boot with the nvidia adapter, and the onboard disabled it wont boot?
<techknowlust> I have a a problem using the ubuntu server install cd. It tells me I have corrupted low memory, even though running memtest seems to not show any errors
<Renfield> But I does not restore that state on boot up.
<zden> How can i tell acpi that event "lid closed" do nothing?
<mimis> hi, do you know any good software that can convert video files to dvd like convertXtodvd in windows?
<Undertow> yeah
<techknowlust> any ideas?
<Promille> necroforest: download padevchooser from reps
<Undertow> I always had to blacklist i915/agpgart before
<Renfield> If I manually execute alsactl restore, then it works.
<dupondje> sacarlson: you know whats wodim ?
<Renfield> I've tried adding that command to /etc/rc.local, but that didn't work.
<necroforest> Promille, i have to use pulseaudio?
<jtaji> mimis: 'devede'
<Undertow> and I'm just trying to verify that the onboard IS disabled by booting with it for now
<omar> can any one help?
<Undertow> and it never gets disabled
<mimis> jtaji: thanks, i will try it
<Promille> necroforest: well, its easiest way to force the stream over to another soundcard if you catch my drift
<Renfield> I also noticed that S50alsa-utils was not a link in /etc/rcS.d, so I added it, but that doesn't help either.
<klown> zden, control panel, power management? (sorry, im on a desktop, so im not sure if the option is there)
<Undertow> unless somehow the kernel is forcing it to use the i915 modules regardless of what I do with modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Renfield> I am not sure that alsa-utils is being executed on boot up. How can I tell if it is?
<Undertow> which is seeming that way
<Beefcakes> hello guys do you know where the shortcut files are in the wine start menu? i want to gedit them
<mataernj_> hi my brother good day..!
<Undertow> is it possible to disable kernel modules from loading?  or is that what blacklist.conf does
<iceroot> Undertow: thats what blacklist does
<alexlaban> Hello I'm having problem with Ubuntu Server 9.10 freezing
<omar> help
<omar> help
<Renfield> I've set /etc/default/rcS VERBOSE to yes, and I have also set /etc/default/bootlogd to Yes, but I can't find any output.
<Undertow> so why does it still say it's being used after I blacklisted it?
<omar> ?
<FloodBot2> omar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexlaban> It happens when I download stuff with the server
<Harmen> hello
<mataernj_> hi brothers good day, please visit my new blog www.blogeek.com.ve
<iceroot> !blacklist | Undertow
<ubottu> Undertow: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Undertow> iceroot: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d20c30f8c
<Undertow> check that out please
<sacarlson> ﻿dupondje: it looks like k3b
<baton> hi. do you know how i can install adobe flash player for ubuntu 8.1 ?
<alexlaban> I've searched some and it seems like more people have been experiancing the same problem but I can't seem to find a fix
<alexlaban> Anyone know a way to fix this?
<zden> klown: you are right but X server switch to dual view
<dupondje> looks like lol :) its the k3b backend
<alexlaban> I didn't have the problem with 8.04 and 8.10 which I were running earlier it's after I updated the freezes started
<Qu4R0w> baton: did u try apt-cache search [packagename]
<baton> no. i did not try
<pat|nG> is it possible that i could run a 3D desktop on kubuntu? like i'll install it thru virtualization? can i run it? my friend told me that it wont work...is it true?
<klown> Beefcakes, what do you want to edit?
<Qu4R0w> baton, then please take a try
<Undertow> iceroot: did you look at that output?
<iceroot> Undertow: dont have a x-server here
<jussi01> pat|nG: #kubuntu ;)
<klown> zden, never tried with a laptop, sorry.
<maffelu_> is there a way to check if you isntall can handle 3d effects?
<Undertow> can I paste it to you?
<baton> thanks i will try
<sacarlson> ﻿Undertow: I've had modules that still loaded even when blacklisted what I did was rename the module so it could be found
<klown> maffelu_, i did a few searches on google, cant find anything about 3d support for that card.
<pat|nG> jussi01 i'm been there and they told me join #ubuntu
<pat|nG> now i'm confused
<pat|nG> wew
<Undertow> sacarlson, you mean so it couldn't be found?
<maffelu_> hehe, klown, well well. That sucks :P
<alexlaban> Short, server freezing when downloading, started happning after updating distro. How to fix?
<Qu4R0w> any1 can help me with rfcomm?
<Qu4R0w> baton, nope :)
<jussi01> pat|nG: it was wrong advice, please lets continue the conversation there
<sacarlson> ﻿Undertow:  no sorry typo couldn't
<klown> maffelu_, that doesnt mean it doesnt exist, that just means my google search didnt find anything.
<sacarlson> ﻿Undertow:  I had similar problems when I was trying to disable ipv6
<Undertow> so you just renamed /lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i950.ko to i950.ko.backup or something like that?
<baton> I i'll hope too =)
<Like> hi i have a x-fi xtreme audio with no sound I tired a complete upgrade any ideas ?
<maffelu_> allright klown
<Undertow> this should be interesting
<baton> sorry I'm noob. how can i install that package? apt-get install?
<sacarlson> ﻿Undertow: yes that won't kill you try it
<Qu4R0w> baton, yah
<klown> baton, sudo apt-get install [packagename]
<Undertow> guess I'll reboot to see if it works
<Undertow> brb
<baton> thanks
<alexlaban> Anyone want to help me?
<sacarlson> ﻿Undertow: if it ends up being more important than you thought you might need to boot from a live cd to change it back
<Qu4R0w> alexlaban, just please write your question here
<klown> alexlaban, its best if you ask your question to the entire channel
<klown> er, Qu4R0w you're too quick for me :P
<duffydack> I have an i7 in karmic, and using te cpu fewquency applet in panel I can control ondemand/performance etc for each cpu (8 with the i7) but it defaults to ondemand all the time, how can I set it to performance for all cpu`s on boot?
<alexlaban> My ubuntu server is freezing when I'm downloading
<Qu4R0w> klown, ha3..lol u klown
<alexlaban> It started happning after I updated to 9.10
<alexlaban> I didn't have the problem with 8.04 or 8.10
<BlouBlou> alexlaban: When you're downloading what?
<alexlaban> First I wasn't sure of what were causing it but I started to see a pattern and it's only happning when I'm downloading much and fast
<alexlaban> Doesn't matter what or using what program
<Qu4R0w> alexlaban, i not know with that..someone will answer you if they know how to help you..
<psycose> Hi, using ubuntu karmic 32 bits, i got a bandwidth problem (-28 no enough bandwidth) using an USB Logitech webcam (046d:08f0, with driver STV06xx), i'm trying to solve this issue, on linux is it possible to tell the system to use another USB controller (see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d67fa2b8d) thanks
<jiohdi> Gimp is making my system freeze... only the mouse is able to move and do nothing... someone said this is a graphics problem, any way I can fix it?
<alexlaban> Just downloading fast
<alokito> jiohdi, run gimp in terminal, and see the output there before crash...
<Undertow> who was just helping me
<alokito> jiohdi, u said kde and others are ok?
<Undertow> this is so messed, I have /lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko.backup and it still loaded
<klown>  Undertow i think iceroot was
<Renfield> Where are init.d scripts logged?
<jiohdi> alokito: yes I have run it in different sessions as different users with different desktops and it works in all of them but gnome
<alokito> jiohdi, hmm u might find out the problem from terminal
<alokito> i'll brb dinner
<jiohdi> alokito, if I do I will be offline in a moment :)
<sacarlson> ﻿alexlaban:  you might want to turn on mem check on bios boot and see if you have a memory problem.  that's what normaly caused lockup for me.  but with it only hapening with Karmac maybe not
<alexlaban> I've already tried switching memory and I don't get the problem under FreeBSD
<sacarlson> ﻿alexlaban: the other problem that did cause lock up was my video driver,  if you have a Nvidia propraitary driver
<daveluke> in visudo, how do i get out of "insert" mode?
<daveluke> <- noob
<enzotib> daveluke: ESC
<daveluke> thanks enzotib :)
<TDJACR> I'm trying to use IPv6 via a tunnel on a server of mine and ufw seems to block all ipv6 connections while allowing ipv4 connections to the same ports
<TDJACR> And ipv6 is enabled in /etc/default/ufw
<sacarlson> ﻿TDJACR:  the ipv6 tunnel I used was very slow so I'm now using naptd  my ISP didn't have ipv6 so I translate from ipv6 to ipv4
<sacarlson> ﻿TDJACR:  and I'm not sure what ufw is
<TDJACR> UFW is ubuntu's firewall
<sacarlson> ﻿TDJACR:  oh firewall
<BlouBlou> TDJACR: No, ufw is firewall manager
<TDJACR> That is what I meant
<sacarlson> ﻿TDJACR:  well I don't have much of a firewall so I don't have that problem, turn it off and see if it works, when it works fix your firewall
<TDJACR> It is an interface to more complicated firewall tools
<toader> Hi, how to covert *.swf to *.mp4 ? thanks
<Gnea> toader: using avidemux
<baton> thanks . i install that pacage =)
<purvesh> how to join drupal channel
<TDJACR> purvesh: /join #drupal
<hyakuhei> hey all, how can I stop Network manager handling a particular interface?
<JohnyK> hello
<hyakuhei> i.e I'm happy for it to sort out WiFi but I'd rather manually configure my ethernet interfaces
<ionut> how  can  i see the whole list of channels ?
<sacarlson> ﻿hyakuhei: kill it   killall NetworkManager
<JohnyK> type /list
<jiohdi> GIMP is crashing my system... except for my mouse which still moves happily along but can do nothing more... I opened it in a window and nothing was indicated before the crash and now everything is still there staring at me... locked up, any way to fix this? my keyboard seems locked out as well... but GIMP does work find under kde and xfce and openbox on the very same system
<ionut> JohnyK: thx
<JohnyK> can someone tell me some irc bots for
<JohnyK> ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿hyakuhei: good point that would be nice.  I'm not sure how to keep it working on just wifi
<ionut> JohnyK: u know a channel for multimadia in general ?
<JohnyK> ma ionute nu stiu
<JohnyK> depinde ce vrei sa faci:))
<ionut> lol
<jiohdi> also this is on a net top acer revo with nvidia graphics it that is the cause?
<psycose> Hi, using uptodate ubuntu karmic 32 bits, i got a bandwidth problem (-28 no enough bandwidth) using an USB Logitech webcam (046d:08f0, with driver STV06xx), i'm trying to solve this issue, on linux is it possible to tell the system to use another USB controller (see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d67fa2b8d) thanks
<purvesh>  /join #drupal
<IceTox> Hello! Is there anyone in here who have installed MSN Live Messenger with Wine? Other .exe files works with installing, but somehow neither of the downloaded MSN Live apps seems to start wine installer at all..
<ChogyDan> !appdb | IceTox
<ubottu> IceTox: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<peturrR> Hello, i did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 to a Dell Latitude D620 Laptop. I'm unable to see the charge of the battery. After issuing the command "devkit-power --monitor" it's clear to me that Ubuntu thinks the computer is running on line_power_AC while its running on Battery power. Any help?
<purvesh> what is Wine it is for ubuntu linux ?
<ChogyDan> purvesh: an implementation of the win32 api
<ChogyDan> ie, it lets you run windows programs on linux
<blubb> hey
<purvesh> ChogyDan, hey thanx for reply... but .. can u tell me in detail ... i didnt understand .... ?
<blubb> is there anybody who could tell me how to setup multiple gdm instances (ubuntu karmic) ?
<blubb> there is no /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom anymore, and i cant find something...
<hyakuhei> thanks for the reply sacarlson :)
<ChogyDan> purvesh: wine lets you run windows programs on linux
<ChogyDan> !wine > purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh, please see my private message
<purvesh> ChogyDan, can u giv me the .... that software link... ?
<sacarlson> ﻿hyakuhei: no problem,  did I crash your computer yet?
<omar> can any one help meh?
<brainsick> I have a Bluetooth Rocketfish KB/Mouse that I just purchased from Best Buy yesterday.  The keyboard modifiers (shift, alt, ctrl) don't work.  xev shows that the modifier key is released as soon as it is pressed, instead of staying held while the second key is pressed ... is this a keymap problem?  Is this a defective keyboard?  Are there some additional tests I can perform?
<IdleOne> !ask | omar
<ubottu> omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> ﻿ChogyDan: purvesh:  if you want to run windows programs on linux you should look at running windows in Virtualbox
<duffydack> I`m using "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" but on boot its still defaulting to ondemand?
<eurythmia> ChogyDan, I thought that wine was just a wrapper ... it would wrap appropriate *nix/*nix lib calls in win32 calls.
<hyakuhei> hehe no sacarlson :) Once you 'disconnect' the eth0 in NM it doesn't seem to mind you bringing up / tinkering with the interface manually but I expect that once I yank the cable and plug it in again NM will pipe up
<eurythmia> er ... in win32 functions
<omar> how can i force config the ttf-mscorefonts installer 3.0?
<schme> Hello, Ubunto. So what is the proper way to modify /etc/hosts on ubunto?
<sacarlson> ﻿hyakuhei: well I'm not sure it seems to change things on me when I don't expect it.  so I just killall NetworkManager when I play manualy
<omar> ...
<toader> Gnea: I just installed avidemux, when i open the *.swf file, it complains "cannot open the file"
<peturrR> NetworkManager is autostarted with your gnome session.. you can disable it
<Gnea> toader: you might need to convert it first using ffmpeg
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿hyakuhei: or you can just restart it if you want it back to auto
<purvesh> sacarlson, brother i have ... virtual box... but if windows program install in linux then... it will take less ram then the Virtual box ?
<schme> Is there some GUI configuration or is the system ok with me just modifying it with vi?
<sacarlson> ﻿purvesh: I'm not sure, I havn't played with wine in a long time. but I remember it didn't do everything but virtualbox windows does almost everything I have ever tried
<ChogyDan> eurythmia: I don't think what you are saying is that much different from "implementation", I'm sure the wine folks would love it if wine were a simple wrapper to linux function calls
<purvesh> sacarlson, ok.... thanx bro....
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿purvesh: and if you have enuf mem who cares, or go buy more?
<zarango> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<pedrito> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<oriana> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<nuria> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<zarango> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<pedrito> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<oriana> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<nuria> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<renzo> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<servicial> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<pedrito> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<oriana> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<nuria> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<FloodBot2> zarango: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nazarena> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<renzo> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<renzo> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<servicial> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<servicial> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<ruiz> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<santino> Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFloodFlood Flood Flood Flood FloodFlood Flood FloodFloodFloodFloodFlood Flood Flood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood FloodFlood
<schme> ok
<eurythmia> ChogyDan, yeah, I see your point ... there's a lot of translation to do between the "equivalent" function calls
<sweetandy> ha ha ha ha
<sweetandy> this is amazing
<alexrussell> hi there, i was wondering if anyone knows how to turn critical battery action off in 9.10
<schme> I guess no one has the answer. Is there some other place one can go for ubuntu support?
<alexrussell> the gnome-power-manager battery tab has shutdown, hibernate and suspend, but suspend and hibernate are broken for me (computer wakes up from both and blank screens) and shutdown is getting annoying as the computer goes into critical when i plug the charger in if the battery is less than about 20%
<alexrussell> i've had a look in config editor, and it looks like /schemas/apps/gnome-power-manager/actions/critical_battery is what i want, but it's set o a schema, which cant be edited in config editor. i was thinking of just emoving the key but it may kill gnome-power-manager or something. anyone got any ideas?
<toader> Gnea: Now, i have installed ffmpeg, it seems command line tool. how to coverit it?
<alexrussell> anyone got any idea?
<IdleOne> schme: you can edit any file you want with vi, make a backup just in case
<jiohdi> schme:  the forum on ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tarelerulz> I wanted software music keyboard, but I can never get jake working. Is any other ones around that can do simple piano stuff?
<madPJKfan> hey gang
<schme> IdleOne: Well, yes. I am much aware of the fact that I can edit whatever. I am just curious as to what is recommended for Ubuntu in this case.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<madPJKfan> it seems my swap partition is not being recognized
<schme> jiohdi: Thank you (:
<Gnea> toader: there are tutorials online that can help show you how, I believe some are on ubuntuforums.com, that would be out-of-scope for the channel help, just do a search for "convert swf to mp4 using ffmpeg avidemux"
<madPJKfan> any ideas?  fstab, maybe?
<jiohdi> schme: no problem the answer may be a bit longer there though :)
<ChogyDan> toader: I use avidemux, and it has some auto things to setup the transcoding whatever
<alexrussell> madpjkfan: what's in your fstab?
<sacarlson> ﻿ madPJKfan:  wrong format?
<schme> jiohdi: How do you mean longer answer?
<raven_> would be possible to script an iteration of ffmpeg processes to several machines by ssh? for example a list of files on the host-computer and when a node finished a file it gets the next file in the master list?
<wastrel> hola
<jiohdi> schme: time wise
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: try sudo swapon -a      that should work if your fstab is ok
<madPJKfan> alexrussell: fstab looks odd to me - it's been years since I have played with linux and everything is diff
<sacarlson> ﻿madpjkfan: I'm not sure but it may be a partition setting
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: yeah - it's all bad
<madPJKfan> what is with the UUID stuff in fstab?
<madPJKfan> never seen all that before...
<semisided1> i just had to deal with those uuid's myself
<alexrussell> madpjkfan: you should have a line in the fstab saying something like: UUID=XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX none swap sw or something (at least that's what mine says)
<semisided1> there is a directory in /dev that lists them
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: its a different way of defining the /dev locations
<madPJKfan> all my UUIDs are blank
<madPJKfan> what the hell are they for?
<madPJKfan> that's all new to me...
<BluesKaj> this is offtopic , but I need some some quick advice , with an unformatted USB stick . trying gparted to format to ntfs but there is no option because gparted doesn't recognize msdos , i reckon
<alexrussell> i guess it's a way of referring to a partition
<psycose> Using up-to-date Ubuntu Karmic (32b), i got 2 USB bus one using ohci_hcd and one other using ehci_hcd. How can i make that the webcam connect using the EHCI bus ? Thanks
<alexrussell> rather than sing /dev/sda
<semisided1> /dev/disk/by-uuid
<dath> where can i find the icons of java?
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: maybe paist.com your fdisk and fstab file so we can see what it might be
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: maybe you have to format the partition table?
<aheron> hotpluged monitor are detected from udev or need to restart kdm??
<alexrussell> blueskaj: ntfs isn't msdos
<alexrussell> slueskaj: try system -> administration: disk utility
<VikJES> BluesKaj: msdos is fat16
<madPJKfan> sacarlson: nothing in it for swap
<madPJKfan> I might just do the obvious thing and see how it goes
<alexrussell> blueskaj: try system -> administration: disk utility
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: well do you really need one.  if you have alot of mem just delete it
<Martinaa> is there a specific channel where i can ask for help with wireless?
<alexrussell> does anyone know how to turn critical battery action off in 9.10?
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: do you have multiple installs of ubuntu?
<madPJKfan> sacarlson: no hibernate without swap, methinks
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: otherwise you will need to create or reuse an unused partition that is set to swap
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: just "upgraded" from Wubi to real install via lvpm
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: it has been interesting experience
<madPJKfan> I setup a swap partition
<siesai> 	/msg NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001 XDCC SEND #38
<madPJKfan> it's all there - I think I just need to activate it
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: I'm not sure hibernate ever worked for me but you may be correct.
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: well, just pastebin your fstab, and tell us the location of the swap partition, and we can get it working
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: pastebin?
<madPJKfan> can I paste it here?
<madPJKfan> or?
<ChogyDan> !pastebin | madPJKfan
<ubottu> madPJKfan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * BluesKaj tries to filter all the advice ...I know what is on the stick , and I'm running kde , so i'm looking for the disk utility equivalent
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan:  no paistbin.com or other
<madPJKfan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d34c46317
<madPJKfan> is that right?
<pat|nG> You have a choice here to either install ubuntu on the hard drive alone or keep your Windows installation and install ubuntu next to Windows. <--- what'll happn if i'll install  ubuntu on hard drive alone? my previous OS will be gone? and install ubuntu next to windows? does it mean i have to run windows first before i can run ubuntu?
<raven_> would be possible to script an iteration of ffmpeg processes to several machines by ssh? for example a list of files on the host-computer and when a node finished a file it gets the next file in the master list?
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: wow, that is messed up.  The installer put it like that?
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: methinks swap is sda4
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: yeah - that is the upgrade process.  Had to hand edit grub menu.lst to get it to boot
<KenBW2> neither the Uninstall Wine Software utility nor deleting ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office fully uninstalls MS Office. Can anyone help with any hidden files i may have missed?
<madPJKfan> now I have no swap
<jtaji> pat|nG: when you turn on your computer you can choose which to run
<madPJKfan> I am surprised it works at all
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: can you pastebin the output of mount?
<madPJKfan> you want my mtab?
<ChogyDan> ya
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: looks ok you seem to have a swap at /dev/sda4
<gabriel> Hi everybody
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: it's just not mounted swap partitions I guess are not mounted
<gabriel> I would like to know how to transfer files from windows to ubuntu using the live cd
<madPJKfan> sacarlson: swapon -a will not turn the swap on - fails
<gabriel> transfer over a network
<toader> Gnea: when i convert it, i get the error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/161600/
<madPJKfan> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6559895a
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: ok I just tried that here and I get no errors so I must be wrong
<pat|nG> You have a choice here to either install ubuntu on the hard drive alone or keep your Windows installation and install ubuntu next to Windows. <--- what'll happn if i'll install  ubuntu on hard drive alone? my previous OS will be gone? and install ubuntu next to windows? does it mean i have to run windows first before i can run ubuntu?
<Gnea> toader: looks like you need some more options
<ChogyDan> pat|nG: you should install windows first, then when you install ubuntu, select the side by side option
<madPJKfan> maybe I need to mkswap?
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: mabe try the program top, it will show how much swap space you have and how much is used
<madPJKfan> there is no swap space
<madPJKfan> I have seen that in the system monitor
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: well top will prove that you are correct
<gabriel> I would like to know how to transfer files over a network between windows and ubuntu using the live cd
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: ok
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7fbccfed     edit like that, then sudo swapon -a
<madPJKfan> top swap 0k
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: maybe the device /dev/sda4 is not partitioned as swap?  what does fdisk say?
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: yeah - that is what I am used to
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan: sda1 is my NTFS doze partition
<ChogyDan> madPJKfan: oh, then skip that line
<toader> Gnea: when i convert it, i get the error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/161600/
<toader> Gnea: maybe, but i dotn know what options
<Gnea> toader: like I said, you need to search for the options, or ask in #ffmpeg
<sacarlson> ﻿ChogyDan: madPJKfan: ya this might work
<madPJKfan> I think it worked
<madPJKfan> sudo swapon -a reported no errors
<madPJKfan> YAY!
<madPJKfan> 4GB of swap
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: cool with the chogydan paist method?
<madPJKfan> ChogyDan, sacarlson: cheers guys!
<madPJKfan> fucknose what the uuid stuff was - never seen that before
<swald> hello world
<grkblood13> how do i stop ssmpt from sending system mail to my gmail account?
<madPJKfan> sacarlson: it all worked
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan: ya I"ve had problems with that uuid stuf before and just deleted it
<swald> i have a problem with touchpad and karmic
<swald> i can't enable shmconfig
<swald> and it don't use xorg.conf... but a hal policy ?!
<madPJKfan> alright - lets try hibernating
<madPJKfan> thanx guys!
<swald> someone can help me please ?
<ChogyDan> yw
<Dr_Willis> swald:  with the changes to xorg in the latest releases. I dont think you use xorg.conf any more.. and HAL i also belive is getting phased out
<Dr_Willis> swald:  its possible the forums  may discuss how to properly do it for 9.10
<swald> Dr_Willis, how enable shmconfig to configure touchpad ?
<mdeonte> is there any IM client that supports the Facebook protocol
<kmurphy> is there a way to configure the grub setup scripts to automaticly select a default other then 0 in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> swald:  I would check the forums. I dont know. Ive seen threads on the topic.
<swald> Dr_Willis, forums says a methob but it don't work
<gui7> ello
<grkblood13> how do i stop ssmpt from sending system mail to my gmail account?
<kmurphy> mdeonte: You could try Pidgin
<gui7> what would i use to create a cronjob to run a certain file every hour?
<madPJKfan_> w00t!
<swald> i don't understand
<madPJKfan_> have swap, will hibernate!
<eddym> hey guys is grub mbr?
<ionut> i am logged into a domain with ssh account@domainname.com and i want to copy onto my computer a file. what command shall i use from the terminal
<ionut> ?
<swald> please help me
<Dr_Willis> swald:  a quick google search finds a few threads on the topic -> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=shmconfig+9.10+enable
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  grub installs stuff to the MBR - yes.
<musictoto> gui7: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<madPJKfan_> sacarlson: hibernate worked once I had swap
<sacarlson> ﻿madPJKfan_: cool I will have to try that again some time but I'm not much of a laptop guy that could use it
<mdeonte> kmurphy: that does not support the facebook protocol
<mdeonte> i already checked
<oCean_> gui7: open your crontab (crontab -e) and add entry like "0 */1 * * * /path/to/command"
<ionut> i am logged into a domain with ssh account@domainname.com and i want to copy onto my computer a file. what command shall i use from the terminal
<oCean_> !afk > Mud
<ubottu> Mud, please see my private message
<Mud> !afk > oCean_
<ubottu> oCean_, please see my private message
<arrow> hej
<Mud> there ya go
<Mud> for you my friend oCean_!
<Mud> here you have another one :)
<Mud> !afk > oCean_
<ubottu> oCean_, please see my private message
<zaphira13> Hey guys When i am sending a file from pidgin it goes slow as hell Why??
<oCean_> Mud: it's just a polite request.
<Mud> whatever
<sacarlson> ﻿ ionut: i use the Places>Connect to server> select service type ssh and fill in the boxes with the info needed then you can drag and drop with nautilus
<BlouBlou> Mud: Please don't play with bot, we prefer use it for support :)
<madPJKfan_> hey, ummm... what's the bash method of starting a program, but returning to the command line - say you want to run gedit or something?
<jellow> ionut: scp account@domain.com:/path/to/remote/file  /where/to/save/local
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan_:  command &
<Mud> BlouBlou: and I dont like to be spammed by someone
<madPJKfan_> Dr_Willis: cheers
<ionut> jellow: thx
<oCean_> Mud: then abide by the channel's rules and guidelines
<gui7> oCean_, does thi look fine to you to run every day at 17:01?: "01 17 * * * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand"
<Krzysztof_> rodacy wesołych świąt
<Mud> oCean_: whut?
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan_:  check bash job contoll docs for more details :) and fancy things like ctrl-z and bg/fg commands
<sacarlson> ﻿ jellow: ionut: jellow's method will also work
<oCean_> gui7: yep
<musictoto> gui7: yes indeed
<eddym> Dr_Willis, when i recloned my hard drive my xp got shot and it goes into restore.. so. when i fix my xp from restore i will lose my grub mbr
<gui7> oki thx
<oCean_> Mud: the noisy afk (you changing your nick in the channel) - Just don't
<Krzysztof_> który się boi po polsku pisać
<ortsvorsteher> !pl
<Mud> I change my nick when I want it
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Mud> @ oCean_
<ionut> sacarlson: do you know another method  ?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  depends on what the xp restore program does.. its possible.
<diggan> can someone help me with my icon 505 on ubuntu?
<eddym> Dr_Willis, yeah it did last time..
<Profion> jellow, this is scp account@domain.com:/path/to/remote/file  /where/to/save/local to copy one file remote to local ?
<sacarlson> ﻿ionut: a third method?  I use the gui method with nautilus
<Krzysztof_> a co Polacy nie gęsi swój język mają
<eddym> Dr_Willis, whats the best way to back up mbr dd cmd?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  i always keep windows and linux on their own HD's when possible. that way they each acn keep their own mbr's :)
<zaphira13> Hey guys When i am sending a file from pidgin it goes slow as hell Why?? Can someone help me with this?
<ortsvorsteher> !pl | Krzysztof_
<eddym> Dr_Willis, good idea, but im on a laptop...
<ubottu> Krzysztof_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jellow> Profion: yes
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  theres somd dd command. but i never can rember it.. and if ya do it wrong  you can lose drive info
<ionut> sacarlson: i got that,but i want to use the terminal
<Profion> jellow, and how do I copy from local to remote?
<diggan> can someone help me with my icon 505 on ubuntu?
<eddym> Dr_Willis, lol, that sucks
<madPJKfan_> Dr_Willis: yeah - it is all coming back to me - has been years and years.  Just got beaten tho.  "sudo gedit menu.lst&" produces interesting results
<Profion> jellow, only reverse the paths?
<Krzysztof_> to już ze swoimi po polsku nie można porozmawiać
<sacarlson> ﻿ionut:  then the scp should be your best bet
<madPJKfan_> hides the password prompt
<Krzysztof_> co gazeta wyborcza was poszczuła
<madPJKfan_> had to fg it to get it
<ionut> sacarlson: yes,i know.
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/backup-grub-to-usb-stick-477009/
<jellow> Profion: the other way round scp /local/file domain.scsc.com:/where/to/put/file
<gui7> oCean_, if i wanted the cronjob to run every hour (so 24 times a day), would it be: "01 * * * * /path/here"
<eddym> Dr_Willis, thxs
<oCean_> gui7: 1 minute after every hour, yeah
<Profion> jellow, scp /where/to/save/local account@domain.com:/path/to/remote/file
<Profion> jellow, ok ok ! thanks : D
<jellow> Profion: yw
<Profion> jellow, i use the sftp
<Krzysztof_> a co język polski to jakiś gorszy
<grkblood13> how do i stop ssmpt from sending system mail to my gmail account?
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: I'm not sure what application is sending your mail but maybe do a grep in /etc for you address and just delete it from the file you find it in.
<tolb> Goodmorning everyone, I'm trying to display my desktop on my tv, via a nvidia 6200 card and an s-video cable, I'm using "sudo nvidia-settings" to configure it but when i click save to xorg.conf it fails saying "failed to parse exisiting X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿grkblood13: cd /etc; grep me@myemail.com *
<eddym> Dr_Willis, dd if=/dev/hda of=/media/usbstick/mbr-bkp bs=512 count=1 my external usb is dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> madPJKfan_:  proper spaceing is needed in linux.. Unlike DOS. :)
<brainsick> I have a Bluetooth Rocketfish KB/Mouse that I just purchased from Best Buy yesterday.  The keyboard modifiers (shift, alt, ctrl) don't work.  xev shows that the modifier key is released as soon as it is pressed, instead of staying held while the second key is pressed ... is this a keymap problem?  Is this a defective keyboard?  Are there some additional tests I can perform?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  of=whaever  if=/dev/whateverdeviceyouwanttobacjkup
<eddym> Dr_Willis, gotcha lets trt
<grkblood13> sacarlson, i want to rm the mail from root
<grkblood13> specifically cron mail
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  i always just boot live cd, chroot in, restore grub. :)
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: well all that stuf in in the /etc directory  find it and delete it
<karmineee> ciao
<hikenboot> anyone know how to solve problems with crackling sound in Ubuntu?
<karmineee> a tutti
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  the cron deamon configs have a  setting for what email to send info to.
<Dr_Willis> hikenboot:  clairfy when it crackles.
<eddym> Dr_Willis, u got a link for that
<grkblood13> Dr_Willis, where is that config file located?
<hikenboot> sound on the system including system sounds everything including videos and videos running in Virtual machines
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  /etc/cron.d/ perhaps.. id have to look.
<hikenboot> 2 gigs of ram plenty to spare not even using swap
<karmineee> hi
<karmineee> all
<karmineee> people :)
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  i see a MAILTO in /etc/cron.d/munin
<xangua> Hi there, goode morning/evening/night; are the Nvidia drivers incluided in ubuntu the 'officials' ¿ thanks for your attention :)
<grkblood13> this is all i have in my cron.d folder
<grkblood13> anacron  php5  update-motd
<hikenboot> is it better to set default-fragments lower or higher in pulse/daemon.conf
<grkblood13> and my cronjob is in crontab, not one of the other cron folders
<legend2440> tolb: the way around that is to first backup your old  xorg.conf just in case then run  sudo nvidia-xconfig then run  gksudo nvidia-settings and make your changes.
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: did you grep for your email address, if it's not in /etc maybe /var?
<grkblood13> sacarlson, my address is in neither
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: /root ?
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  i am  using anacron on this system and the email setting just says 'MAILTO=root'
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: /home ?
<hikenboot> by the way the sound problems have only been since installing karmic 9.04 didnt have that problem
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: it's not magic it still needs to know your gmail.com account somewhere.
<merimus> empathy apparently has some location based services... anyone know how to access them?
<grkblood13> sacarlson, possibly the email gets removed from the system after it get mailed?
<eddym> Dr_Willis, tried this doesnt work
<eddym> Dr_Willis, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb1/mbr-bkp bs=512 count=1
<xangua> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: did you grep?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:   Your of is a PATH  not a /dev/whatever
<Dr_Willis> of=/home/bubba/mbr.backup
<grkblood13> i just grepped the whole system for my email address
<grkblood13> nothing
<eddym> oh
<grkblood13> sudo find / | grep emailaddress
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  this is when knowing bash/dd basics pays off. :) dd can be VERY dangerous if you do it wrong
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: wow magic
<eddym> Dr_Willis, true
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  if you had done a typo  and added a extra space in that command you did you could of just erased sda1
 * Mud humps oCean_
<Mud> :9
<eddym> Dr_Willis, not cool
<sacarlson> ﻿grkblood13: that will only find names of files with your email address you need to >cd /; grep youaddress@server.com *
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 are VERY different locations  when using dd. :)
<eddym> my xrc program is now displaying lines correctly
<eddym> shows half lines
<semisided1> hikenbook try a different sound profile in pavucontrol
<eddym> of tex
<semisided1> hikenboot try pavucontrol
<eddym> Dr_Willis, worse case scenario reload ubutnu ;-D
<Inactivao_jrcs> info
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  worse case - you accdently delete your whole system by mistake..
<eddym> Dr_Willis, thats why u have backups...
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  but aparently you are having issue DOING the backups. :)
<dim3000> hey anyone know of an automatic wallpaper switching script?
<eddym> Dr_Willis, yeah with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dim3000:  theres dozens of them out there. I recall one called 'wally'
<soreau> dim3000: If you use compiz, you can find some examples on compiz forums
<dim3000> Dr_Willis: thanks, if anything ill just make my own :)
<Dr_Willis> dim3000:  i saw a script the other day that made the 'wallpaper.xml' files for gnome to let you use gnomes auto-wallpaper changer feature also
<duffydack> whats the name of that app to build your own livecd?
<Dr_Willis> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/12/bash-script-to-generate-gnome-wallpaper.html
<dim3000> i need to have it xfce compatible also though
<Dr_Willis> This quick script that generates an xml which can be consumed by the backgrounds config. This script was created by ozhoo in ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344787.
<legend2440> duffydack: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sacarlson> ﻿duffydack: do you have the iso file?  if so just double click on the name with nautilus and it will bring up the burner
<barkley> hi i have a problem i can not see the application bar in my desktop
<musictoto> dim3000: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/01/random-wallpaper-in-gnome/
<geirha> dim3000: You could try wallpaper-tray
<dim3000> i need to be able to use it in xfce too
<dim3000> so wallpaper-tray i dont think will work
<barkley> can so one help me
<duffydack> sacarlson, I meant I wanna make a custom one.. thanks anyeay
<duffydack> way*
<barkley> hello
<barkley> i need help
<barkley>  i am trying to find my application bar in my desktop
<semisided1> barkley, what application bar? gnome-panel?
<Dr_Willis> barkley:  if you removed it from your panel. right click on panel -> add to pahel
<semisided1> uok
<barkley> yes that one
 * Dr_Willis wonders how people always end up breaking their panels.. :)
<sacarlson> ﻿duffydack:  iso master
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<barkley> i did not remove the system update and in the next restart it was gone
<geirha> Dr_Willis: Move the mouse around and click wildly. Easy ;P
<Dr_Willis> geirha:  err.. they are locked by default  i belive. :)
<semisided1> system update broke your application menu? that i have not seen
<sacarlson> ﻿duffydack:  apt-get install isomaster
<barkley> i have my system in spanish instalation
<semisided1> i switched my system to french for a while and the app bar was fine, but i guess i can not dispute what you are looking at ;)
<barkley> i try everything but i can not find
<bigma> barkley:What do you see if you right-click on the panel?
<Basn> Hi, i have a problem with openswan, it seems to hang at generating keys, its been on for 1hour generating keys... is this normal? (its a virtual machine)
<Dr_Willis> barkley:  its called 'window list' here on my system
<ionut> what command (from terminal) shall i use to see the hidden files ?
<ionut> on a webserver
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  ls -a
<joh> Are there any package download statistics available (other than popularity-contest)?
<ionut> thx
<Dr_Willis> Bash basics time i think for you ionut  :)
<Dr_Willis> !bash | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> ﻿ ionut: ls -A
<ionut> sacarlson: thx man
<eddym> Dr_Willis, yeah reviewing
<Homely_Girl> Hi, wot is the file name to sudo apt-get flashplayer for karmic? :)
<nastas> hi all
<enzotib_> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jiohdi> Homely_Girl: you can search apt with apt-cache search flash for example
<Homely_Girl> enzotib: *mwah* thank you! :) So I've installed java 'n flash, can u think of anything else I may need? ;)
<sacarlson> ﻿enzotib_: seems I see something like flashplugin-nonfree  but that's on Ubuntu 8.04
<enzotib> Homely_Girl: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ionut> sacarlson: ls, can u repeat the command that i must use from the terminal to copy a file on my local computer ?
<Duzchip> hi, i've got a problem
<Duzchip> i wanna upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10
<enzotib> sacarlson: has been renamed, -nonfree remains but go to disappear
<Duzchip> do i really need to jump 8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10 ?
<Duzchip> cant i jump from 8.04 to 9.10 straight away?
<klown> Duzchip, either that, or install a fresh copy of 9.10
<dim3000> Duzchip: get a 9.10 cd and fresh install it
<jiohdi> ionut:  like cp file location
<dim3000> Duzhip: maybe that way?
<Duzchip> hmm, maybe
<Homely_Girl> enzotib: I think at one time they were called essentials or in another distro....can't recall! Thanks a million
<Homely_Girl> jiohdi: Thank you, a great bit of advice to figure things out on my own! :)
<ionut> jiohdi: it doesnt work
<jiohdi> ionut paste exactly what you are trying to do
<sacarlson> ﻿ionut: you want to move a local copy to a remote?
<enzotib> Homely_Girl: that is build-essential, but is for builing issues
<Dr_Willis> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nando> Hi, I have a problem, and wonder if someone can help me. I can't get Rhythmbox or Banshee show a working playing bar, the one you use to jump to any point of a song... anyone know how to solve it?
<ionut> i am logged onto a webserver from the terminal with the command :  ssh accountmane@domainname.com and i want to copy a file that is on a remote server to my computer (here in local)
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  use scp
<Dr_Willis> !scp | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: please see above
<sacarlson> ﻿ionut: scp /local/file/path username@hostname:/file/path/to/put/it.txt
<jiohdi> ionut: sorry, thought you meant local as in local to local
<ionut> no, i want remote to local
<Dr_Willis> switch the 2 arguments then. :)
<enzotib> ionut: disconnect and use scp user@webhost:filename .
<titanicheart> i am using vista right now..i have tried using easybcd1.7 to restore grub but could not do so. i need to run ubuntu 9.10 with vista side on side. ubuntu 9.10 was installed earlier with windows xp. upgraded xp to vista and problems started
<Dr_Willis> scp username@hostname:/file/path/to/put/it.txt /local/file/path
<semisided1> apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Homely_Girl> enzotib: I got an error! :(
<sacarlson> ﻿ionut: scp user@hostname:/file/path/to/file.txt /local/file/path/file.txt
<Homely_Girl> enzotib,  "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<enzotib> Homely_Girl: have you synaptic open?
<Dr_Willis> Homely_Girl:  onluy one package manager program can run at a time.
<Homely_Girl> enzotib, I swear I'm gonna pull my hair out!! :(
<Homely_Girl> Dr_Willis, I don't have anything else open. :(
<klown> Homely_Girl, sudo apt-get install
<semisided1> breath through your nose, deep breaths
<Dr_Willis> Homely_Girl:  it makes sence.. You dont want to be trying to install or mremove differne tprograms at th same time. You got somthing open.. double check
<Dr_Willis> Homely_Girl:  and you did use the proper sudo/gksudo to launch the package manager?
<nando> sorry to bother... is there a specific way to ask for help here?
<Homely_Girl> Dr_Willis, are u implying I can't see wot I have open??? :P
<Dr_Willis> Homely_Girl:  ive seen it happen befor. there are other desktops
<Dr_Willis> Homely_Girl:  and if one crashes  siometimes the lock files dont get removed
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Homely_Girl> Dr_Willis, in order to avoid confusion I only use one desktop!! ;) I am NOT blonde!! lol
<klown> sure..thats what they all say ;x
<holden_> Homely_Girl: lol
 * Homely_Girl is gonna reboot AGAIN!!! I swear this is starting to feel like a windows environment!!! :(
<Dr_Willis> Homely_Girl:  a logoput/back in would work
<Dr_Willis> but you are the one following your windows training.....
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if she even tried that  'fix' command gave by the bot...
<semisided1> no doubt, reboot doesnt usually do anything in linux
<titanicheart> i am waiting for response
<Dr_Willis> often it resets all the silly things the user tried befor. :)
<klown> she prolly didnt need it Dr_Willis, remember, shes not a blonde
<yaroslav> Why "convert" does grabbing 100x100 area of X screen and saving it to PNG for 4..5 seconds...? Too long (-;
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fahadmks666> how to make a new login window for ubuntu
<bean> you google it?
<Dr_Willis> fahadmks666:   gdm in 9.10 is not very themeable. You can either.. use 'epidermis' and insatll some other 9.10 disrto variant themes.. or go back to the old gdm
<gavesh> No sound in 9.xx, HP dv3 laptop, I have tried a lot of options on the internet, none helped
<fahadmks666> how to install epidermis???
<fahadmks666> I am not really used to ubuntu
<fahadmks666> only specialised in XP and 2008 server
<enzotib> fahadmks666: try locking your desktop, and at the unlock message choose "login as another user"
<taras> question.. is it possible to install ubuntu but not set it up? so the next person to turn the machine on can set it up how they want
<fahadmks666> then
<simplexio> gavesh: i remeber reading that on some laptop soundcard you need to mute eternl amplifier or something to get it working
<Myrtti> taras: yes, oem install
<taras> aha
<gavesh> eternal amplifier?
<taras> ta
<simplexio> gavesh: external ...
<simplexio> gavesh: if it dosent work then just tr mute tuff you dont know and raise all volumes up. sometimes those sliders dont do what you expect them to do
<zemekis> Hi ! Wonder if there is a way to display the jacket of a movie of a matroska file in the file manager?
<ionut> what does this comand ? " SOCKS "
<sinthetek> my mom's ubuntu system's wifi stopped working properly a week or so ago and i can't figure out why. if i change the connection settings it will connect and i can get online for about 3 sec but then it just says 'disconnected' again. nor can i get manual wireless/ip config commands to take
<ribeirao> eeeee
<tertitten> anyone know what system notification/bubble thing fedora 12 uses and can it be used in ubuntu ?
<bean> sinthetek: i'd check and see if theres anything funky in dmesg
<sinthetek> it's set to infrastructure but iwconfig wlan0 essid <ssid> will never stick etc
<TDJACR> Hey guys, I am having some trouble with ufw and an IPv6 connection. Can some of you take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371345 if you have a moment?
<TDJACR> Thanks.
<sinthetek> hmm... good call bean
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<sinthetek> 'disassociated by local choice (reason=3)?
<gavesh> simplexio : plz help how to do it, thru terminal?
 * sinthetek googles
<bean> lwieise87: don't use public away messages like that
<vegombrei> is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle volume?
<ionut> hei,does anyone knows where is saved the password for the root user in linux ?
<ionut> on a linux server
<syockit> Although I have made one wireless connection login info available system-wide, NetworkManager still connects only after I've logged in. How do I make it automatically connect before even logging in?
<jellow> ionut:  /etc/shadow
<Myrtti> ionut: ubuntu doesn't have one
<guntbert> !root | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Darth_> Morice: ku
<bean> sinthetek: all I know is that all of my wireless problems have been fixed with wicd before.
<isolat3dsh33p> I got this error while trying to run alienarena7_33 « AL lib: oss.c:179: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy » What does it means?
<bean> seems to just magically make things work
<semisided1> question- how do i type unicode characters from keyboard is it ctrl+shift+u <hex>? seems to me that worked in gnome, but i am using xfce and i can not recall exactly what it was
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: that means you're sound device is busy.
<isolat3dsh33p> bean: I mean not literally. What caused it? I can run alien-arena7.0
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: could try to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<bean> and see if that fixes it?
<gavesh> i used to get audio in 8.10 but now not in 9.04 or 9.10
<isolat3dsh33p> bean: no, effect
<ionut> when someone is trying to connect in a webserver with the root user that is copied in a file log ?
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: is there any way to set the sounds settings for that game? it would seem that anything that uses /dev/dsp is using an old sound management system
<siesai> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bean> ionut: /var/log/access.log i believe
<bigma> gavesh: Did you try to consult: http://linux.aldeby.org/  ?
<gui7> i've got an htc tytn i used to sync with activesync in windows; now i need to view files in it under ubuntu (using nautilus or whatever is ine for me); i've looked at loads of tutorials, they're all old and unhelpful, any help?
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: could try to remove and reinstall pulseaudio
<gui7> i've got an htc tytn i used to sync with activesync in windows; now i need to view files in it under ubuntu (using nautilus or whatever is fine for me); i've looked at loads of tutorials, they're all old and unhelpful, any help?
<isolat3dsh33p> bean: it's not my sound problem, i believe its the game. My sound is working fine.
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: it could just be an old game then
<gavesh> bigma : i'll try it out there and get back thanks
<ionut> bean: and can i cancel it  or at leat read it ?
<siesai> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nastas> gui7: did you try just to connect htc?
<bean> ionut: what do you mean cancel it?
<titanicheart> i am using vista right now..i have tried using easybcd1.7 to restore grub but could not do so. i need to run ubuntu 9.10 with vista side on side. ubuntu 9.10 was installed earlier with windows xp. upgraded xp to vista and problems started
<ionut> bean: cancel the containing text
<ionut> bean:  all the log
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | titanicheart
<gui7> nastas, i connected it via usb, and i got one of those little pop-ups saying: auto eth4 has connect - when i go into the network manager it tells me its "HTC Generic RNDIS" so it hink thats wokring all right on tah t part
<ubottu> titanicheart: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bean> ionut: ... are you trying to cover your tracks of doing something?
<isolat3dsh33p> bean: no, it's the latest version of alienarena, released last december... :/
<guntbert> ionut: what are you trying to do?
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: hmm, i don't know then
<semisided1> when in terminal i can use ctrl+shift+u e9 to get the character i want to type, but not in xchat
<nastas> gui7: i think that is a setup in htc
<isolat3dsh33p> bean: that's ok. Thanks anyway :)
<gui7> nastas, in windows it worked using activesync and i haven't changed any settings
<kitallis> Where can discuss stuff about notify-osd or libnotify?
<ionut> guntbert: i am connected to a server and i've done non such good things,and now i want to cancel the log,can I ?
<bean> so basically you hacked something, ionut and you want to cover your tracks.
<bean> I ain't helping there
<jellow> how i mount iso images from cli?
<guntbert> ionut: you can *not* - and please don't ask here for help with illegal activities
<ionut> bean:  no i havent hacked anything,till now
<ionut> guntbert:  that is my site
<nastas> gui7: yes but try to configure htc not to act like a modem during in usb mode
<Homely_Girl> It's me again! I was sudo apt installing sun java, and it seems to be stuck on configuration in a terminal window! I can't close it 'cos it won't let me apt install anything else then!
<hakon> I have installed ubuntu on a pc with windows xp. They are now on two equal partitions. I would like to remove the partition with ubuntu and free the disk space to the windows partition. Anyone who can help?
<ionut> guntbert:  and i want to do experiments
<bean> heh
<ionut> guntbert: is there any problems ?
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, make sure youhave alsamixer vol ctrls unmuted (use the M key) and cranked to 75% ..sometimes after updates the vol ctrls get dropped to zero.
<gui7> nastas, ill give the settings a look over then
<matelko> Hi. Anybody knows how I can boot into grub right from xp boot menu? I am trying - but not working.
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  you hafta open more details and hit space to scroll down and type Y then enter
<nastas> gui7: ok just let me know
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  basically accept the user agreement
<RobyX> #ubuntu-it-forum
<hakon> just not shure how i do it
<Myrtti> ionut: please stop, if its your server, you have the password. if you don't, we're not helping
<guntbert> ionut: experimenting is fine - but logs are a good thing too - if it is really "your server"
<hakon> dont want to loose the windows content
<evon> is it possible to send something to print from linux to a virtual box windows installation thereby allowing me to use any printer I like with no issues?
<bean> ionut: if its your own site then you dont need to cover your tracks
<gui7> nastas, i unchecked "advanced network functionality" and i got the black popup in ubuntu except saying it disconnected
<isolat3dsh33p> BluesKaj: My sound is working find, it's just the game wont load and produce that error. :(
<Homely_Girl> D_K_2, how do I open more details?
<ionut> guntbert:  it is my server, and now is empty. i have created one user and i want to see the log,after to cancel it.
<D_K_2> umm the check box on the install dialoge
<Elmi> hi
<Elmi> is ubuntu having intel KMS support?
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, then check your flash apps and plugins
<bean> ionut: you dont need to clear the log.
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  duh, your in command line
<nastas> gui7: try to disconnect/reconnect the divice
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl: there might not be the check box, thats gui
<hakon> anyone able to help me one on one for a sec?
<dim3000> Elmi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<gui7> nastas, i've tried various times
<dim3000> Elmi: this should help
<isolat3dsh33p> BluesKaj: Why do I need to do that? My flash is working find btw.
<jellow> ionut: You should edit the logs not delete them , so look at /home/USERNAME/bash_history , then edit /var/auth.log also edit ssh auth log
<D_K_2> !ask | hakon
<ubottu> hakon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> hakon: please keep it in the channel
<matelko> Hi. Anybody knows how I can boot into grub right from xp boot menu? I am trying - but not working.
<ionut> jellow:  thx so much
<klown> after a program is launched, where does the taskbar icon come from, does anyone know?
<Homely_Girl> D_K_2, yes in command line....ugh, I'll look for it in synaptic then! lol
<jellow> ionut: though if you do need to delete logs use wipe not rm
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, doesn't open arena use flash?
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  i used synaptic for java, but the command line should show you the details also
<ionut> jellow: excuse me , what does wipe do =
<ionut> ?
<dim3000> matelko: I doubt XP would let itself boot anything but Windows
<isolat3dsh33p> BluesKaj: It's alien arena. :/
<bean> ionut: ...
<bean> ionut: you seem like you really dont know what you're doing
<hakon> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<JohnyK> format
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, ok ,sorry for bothering you :P
<matelko> dim3000 - sorry to heard that. I need to reach Linux from boot.ini XP. It must be some way i hope.
<isolat3dsh33p> BluesKaj: LOL. It's ok. ;)
<jellow> ionut: more sercure way of deleting files , so as they can't be recovered
<D_K_2> hakon:  depends on how you installed it, if you used wubi then you can uninstall ubuntu
<hakon> used the latest ubuntu cd and created a partition for it
<evon> is it possible to send something to print from linux to a virtual box windows installation thereby allowing me to use any printer I like with no issues?
<guntbert> jellow: please think for a moment what you *might* be doing here with your advice
<BluesKaj> isolat3dsh33p, I'm not a gamer so I guess I should stay away from game probs
<administrador> asd
<VCoolio> klown: it could be defined by the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications, or it could be included in the icon theme, or it can be in /usr/share/pixmaps, maybe there are even more options
<administrador> molotovss
<BlouBlou> administrador: Do you need help with ubuntu?
<juninhu> Hi there! Someone can help me to reinstall my sound card???
<isolat3dsh33p> BluesKaj: That's fine ^.^
<ionut> jellow: so if i use rm they can be recovered ?
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | juninhu
<ubottu> juninhu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<titanicheart> i am using vista right now..i have tried using easybcd1.7 to restore grub but could not do so. i need to run ubuntu 9.10 with vista side on side. ubuntu 9.10 was installed earlier with windows xp. upgraded xp to vista and problems started
<klown> VCoolio, thanks for giving me some more places to look :)
<theCrow100> hiya
<administrador> alguie habla español??
<jellow> ionut: yes
<guntbert> !es | administrador
<administrador> speak spain?=
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Demerzel> hai. im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and i created a 4gb swap partition at /dev/sdb5 ... when i then begin the install i get the rror "the attempt to mount a file system of type swap at SCSI2(0,0,0) at partition #5 (sdb) failed"
<theCrow100> what is the best mail client for Ubuntu
<dim3000> ionut: i think you're getting ahead of yourself and jumping all over the place
<Demerzel> the install wont complete due to that. what is the best course of action? ;o
<alabd> Hello , how to use this file ? thttp://git.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/commit/?id=d49b36e8cd4cb5464f2fb35f03cb28249eb33474o
<evon> thecrow100: i personall like thunderbird
<ionut> jellow:  wow, how ?
<lizzzy> I can
<juninhu> today my Ubuntu has unstable, I've restored but the sound doesn't work. How can I reinstall all drivers, confs of sound?
<lizzzy> I can't seem to get my wireless working.
<hakon> how do i make two partitions into one and keep whats on one of them (for dummies)?
<theCrow100> sorry
<theCrow100> i got cut off
<theCrow100> any ideas?
<BlouBlou> juninhu: Try this:  sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<lizzzy> I installed the bcml-wireless
<juninhu> BlouBlou: sure.
<evon> hakon: backup the files to another drive and then reformat
<zhanx> anyone have luck keeping a bluetooth headset working and connected longer than 2 secs?
<lizzzy> And ndiswrappers, but still doesn't work
<BlouBlou> juninhu: You'll need restart computer
<lizzzy> !wireless | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy, please see my private message
<Demerzel> oh
<juninhu> BlouBlou: ok
<Demerzel> for future reference its cause its not a primary partition
<fahadsadah> 2 printers 1 CUPS?
<evon> hakon: back everything to one of the partitions. delete the othet enlarge the one that is left
<Demerzel> and i am a fool
<Demerzel> :p
<evon> hakon: use gparted to do it
<xangua> lizzzy: if you use ndiswrapper make sure the drivers are from 'windows XP' nos vista or seven
<xangua> not*
<CQ> hello, how can I figure out how many physical USB ports my system thinks it has? I plugged another USB controller in wit 5 ports, but the HDs attached aren't seen...
<hakon> ok, just how do i do that?
<noelferreira> i am trying to emulate ebook maker 2.1 from antsoft with wine but all i get is a blank window when i run the prog. i am using wine 1.2 from 9.10 repository. can you help me with this?
<lizzzy> xangua: I don't use Ndiswrappers
<xangua> (11:11:01) lizzzy: And ndiswrappers, but still doesn't work
<hakon> because im removing ubuntu so im doing it fro windows?
<lizzzy> xangua: I just installed it to check if it will work, it doesn't
<bean> CQ: check dmesg, it should tell you
<evon> hakon: type my name before you type so i know when you're talking to em
<lizzzy> xangua: I reinstalled my OS. It was working earlier
<xangua> lizzzy: ndiswrapper wont work if you don't have the windows XP driver, is not magic
<evon> hakon: tell me exactly what you would like to accomplish
<zhanx> !bluetooth | zhanx
<D_K_2> question gentlemen, i have a wireless internet connection that is interfered with by my cordless phone, so if i use my phone, my internet disconnects.  I expect that. Problem is, after i hang up the phone and wanna reconnect to my router, network manager wont connect to my router and im forced to restart ubuntu. ive read that i could kill networkmanager and reenable it but i was wondering if theres an easier way. any suggestions?
<lizzzy> xangua: Heh. I uninstalled ndiswrapper coz' its not necessary
<ubottu> zhanx, please see my private message
<klown> if i edit a .desktop file, it wont do any damage will it?
<hakon> evon: i have ubuntu on one, and winxp on the other partition. i would like to have only one partition with winxp
<kanouk>  /msg NickServ SET PRIVATE ON
<evon> klown: back it up just in case
<guntbert> D_K_2: can you choose another wireless channel?
<lizzzy> xangua: My wired works fine.
<D_K_2> guntbert:  yes i can, itll try to connect but but its not my router and i dont have the key, but it will try
<bean> D_K_2: change the wireless channel to low end or high end on your router
<evon> hakon: is windows on the first partition?
<kanouk>  /msg NickServ SET PRIVATE ON
<iceroot> kanouk: with " " at beginning
<hakon> evon: yes
<iceroot> kanouk: also dont do that on public channels
<juninhu> BlouBlou: don't work.
<CQ> bean: http://pastebin.com/f69cad9de .... lots of messages, not sure which ones apply. I have lots of things attached to the on board USB, the new one is a belkin, but not the belkin KVM keyboard and mouse switcher ...
<BlouBlou> juninhu: Wich version of ubuntu are you using?
<juninhu> BlouBlou: 9.10
<evon> hakon: ok so move all the files from linux that you would like to keep over to the windows partition using Nautilus
<BlouBlou> juninhu: Have you installed/edited anything before your sound stop working?
<yaroslav> What utility does allow to select a rectangular frame on the screen by mouse and then dump it to some file format and runs from console? ) (imagemagick->import allow this, but too slowly - 4 secs for PNG 100x100)
<D_K_2> bean:  i thought that too, change the channel on the phone or router,  this might be a "fix" but id still like to know why it wont even attempt to connect to my router, even if i choose it again from netmon
<noelferreira> i am trying to emulate ebook maker 2.1 from antsoft with wine but all i get is a blank window when i run the prog. i am using wine 1.2 from 9.10 repository. can you help me with this?
<evon> hakon: then reboot your computer using the ubuntu live CD and use gparted to delete the ubuntu partition and expand the windows partition
<juninhu> BlouBlou: No, I don't... just used recovery mode.
<bean> D_K_2: because of wireless interference :P, just change the channel
<evon> hakon: i would back up important files before you do this.
<sleeping`dragon> my system load average is 41 right now, cpu usage is 3% and ram is 84%, how can i check which process is not behaving and how?
<juninhu> using "lspci |grep -i audio" I have this output: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<lizzzy> Also, wireless worked fine earlier :(
<BlouBlou> juninhu: Have you tried if it works with a LiceCD?
<BlouBlou> LiveCD*
<Homely_Girl> Dr_Willis, It would appear that the terminal session I was running of the sun install won't let go of the administrative system!!
<juninhu> BlouBlou: not yet...
<xangua> noelferreira: using wine won't make all windows apps work, check in wine's web if they have info about that app
<hakon> evon: gparted is the partition room that comes up in the installation?
<evon> hakon: you will then have to reboot using the windows cd into  the recovery consel and us fixboot and fixmbr
<juninhu> BlouBlou: but starting Windows, the sound works fine
<Homely_Girl> Dr_Willis, so I can't run synaptic 'n can't find it in system monitor to kill!! :(
<BlouBlou> juninhu: ah ok
<evon> hakon: partition room?
<guntbert> D_K_2: did you say netmon? what about nm-applet?
<BlouBlou> juninhu: Does ubuntu detects your sound card?
<CQ> sleeping`dragon: use top (or gtop)
<hakon> evon: ok thanks!
<kanouk> SET cache PRIVE
<D_K_2> bean im gonna change the channels, but the underlying problem still exists. the phone is hungup, on the charger, and networkmanager wont connect
<juninhu> using "lspci |grep -i audio" I have this output: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Homely_Girl> klown: it would seem that the terminal install of java I was running is not letting go of my system!! Help!
<trism> yaroslav: install scrot and use scrot -s;
<sleeping`dragon> CQ, and? i am there already
<evon> hakon: you can access xhat from the live cd so I will be hear if you need more help
<luig1> Hi. What's a good way to make my computer appear to be buggy or otherwise prone to failure in a completely reversable or otherwise benign way?
<Homely_Girl> klown, I can't find the process in system monitor to kill it!
<D_K_2> guntbert:  its network manager applet 0.7.996
<juninhu> BlouBlou: but in the hardware list (sound trayicon) I have not items...
<D_K_2> guntbert:  sorry bout that mixup, brain fart
<CQ> sleeping`dragon: well, there you have a list of processes, how much memory they use etc. ... look at what's eating the CPU
<lizzzy> Do I have to enable something manually for my wireless to work?
<Zeonisis> Are there any Ubuntu notebooks for < $500?
<BlouBlou> juninhu: I think is a configuration error
<bean> luig1: you dont need to do that :)
<klown> Dr_Willis, you still there?
<luig1> I kinda do, bean.
<guntbert> D_K_2: :) and I thought I found something
<D_K_2> Zeonisis:  laptops are cheap, and ubuntu is free
<BlessJah> hi, afaik function keys (volume up/down, brightness, lid, powerbutton) should be managed by ACPI right?
<sleeping`dragon> CQ, as i already told CPU usage is just 3%, ram is 84%
<D_K_2> guntbert:  lol
<bean> luig1: why
<juninhu> BlouBlou: Exists some way to reinstall all configuration files and drivers?
<klown> Homely_Girl, Dr_Willis gave you a command to run earlier, did you try it?
<Zeonisis> Not all computers are linux compatible.
<evon> is it possible to send something to print from linux to a virtual box windows installation thereby allowing me to use any printer I like with no issues?
<zhanx> does anyone know the command to connect via the command line to a bluetooth headset?
<D_K_2> Zeonisis:  like what?? besides apple i mean
<Zeonisis> Any that are *SURE* to be linux compatible?
<luig1> You see, my roommate's printer has failed, and I want to make him stop using mine without saying "get a new one of your own, dimwit".
<yaroslav> http://savepic.ru/1033690.png
<Homely_Girl> klown: not sure which one you're referring 2!
<BlessJah> key Fn+F[1-12] which has 2nd fuction aren,t managed by acpi but works (checked in debug mode)
<tritium> D_K_2: you can install linux on Apple computers
<evon> zeonisis: you talking to me?
<guntbert> !hcl | Zeonisis
<bean> Zeonisis: ?? I'd sy its pretty hard for them to not be linux compat.
<ubottu> Zeonisis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BlouBlou> juninhu: I don't know, but you can try moving your /home to pendrive, and removing it from ubuntu, then restart, ubuntu will create defaults config
<BlouBlou> juninhu: if it doesn't work, just re-copy from your pendrive
<klown> !lock
<BlessJah> how can i make them managed by acpi or change their behaviour?
<luig1> So I need to make my computer appear to be so unreliable that it might just fail, restart, etc. whilst I am use it.
<D_K_2> tritium:  the old arm processors? or like a new intel macbook??
<Zeonisis> Thanks :D
<ania> Hello:)
<juninhu> BlouBlou: I see...
<bean> luig1: quit sharing your printer?
<klown> Homely_Girl, honestly, I dont know which command it was.
<luig1> But not actually do any of those things unless I want it to.
<obiwan_> me resbale :(
<tritium> D_K_2: you mean the old PowerPC processors?  Yes.  Also, Intel-based Macs too.
<klown> Homely_Girl, I just know he pasted it.  what do you mean its locking it up?
<obiwan_> oohs sry
<klown> like, not allowing you to install anything else, or the process is just running?
<juninhu> BlouBlou: It's the second time that Karmic are unstable... I don't know if is possible to use this version in my work.
<BlouBlou> juninhu: I know, it's a waste of time... but... if you have time...
<edulacomadreja> how to send messages to notify-osd???
<zhanx> ok i guess not and the bluetooth stuff
<edulacomadreja> from console
<BlouBlou> juninhu: Try using only LTS versions
<D_K_2> tritium:  pretty cool there, another point for linux i guess
<airtonix> edulacomadreja, info is on the ubuntu wiki.
<guntbert> luig1: thats a proverbial "bad idea"
<juninhu> BlouBlou: LTS? excuse?
<BlouBlou> !lts | juninhu
<ubottu> juninhu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<trism> edulacomadreja: install libnotify-bin and use notify-send message;
<edulacomadreja> ah ok
<Milp> Hey guys, im looking for a way to inser the Raw mysql databases i salvaged from my old server into my new server so the corresponding salvaged wordpress installation works again. Could someone assist me please?
<edulacomadreja> let me try
<juninhu> BlouBlou: Wow! I dont knew that...
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  ok wait, your installing sunjava from terminal, and you hafta accept the user agreement from within terminal. sound right so far?
<bean> luig1: quit sharing your printer, lock your screen when not at computer etc.
<Homely_Girl> klown: I get anrror when trying 2 run synaptic saying something else is running...and I've only got xchat open!!
<juninhu> BlouBlou: thanks for help me.
<edulacomadreja> thanks, airtonix and trism
<SirStan> luig1: just make a perl script to randomly (every 5 minutes) kill a process.
<BlouBlou> juninhu: No problem, you're welcome :)
<juninhu> :)
<sudobash> is there any software that will allow me to use distributed computing over internet with ubuntu?
<Homely_Girl> D_K_2, yes, but because I'm at command level there's nothing to click on!
<gm0lze> any wifi experts available?
 * Homely_Girl is so irritated!!
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: did you try !fixapt ?
<chisel_> My pc has 2 usb ports in front, but my device only works in the ports in the back of the machine. How do i enable the front usb ports?
<D_K_2> is there a flashing cursor block at the bottom of the terminal?
<tritium> D_K_2: you can't run synaptic while also using apt-get.
<SirStan> gm0lze: ask a question -- i doubt you need an expert :)
<Homely_Girl> guntbert, no, where've you been all day! lol
<klown> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<klown> thats the command, thanks guntbert  :)
<srv> How do I make pidgin my default IM client? I want to remove empathy and would like to have pidgin in the top taskbar instead.
<sudobash> like a like ubuntu cloud computing but only use idle time on remote machines?
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  if so, hit space and scroll down till the end
<tritium> Homely_Girl: finish up what your'e doing with apt-get, and then you can use synaptic.
<D_K_2> tritium: i know that
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: because there was at least one recommendation to use it
<D_K_2> tritium:  it wont finish until she accepts or rejects the user agreement
<tritium> D_K_2: that was for Homely_Girl.  Sorry.
<D_K_2> tritium:  oh, np
<Homely_Girl> titium: we've already been over that point! He was merely pointing that out.
<Homely_Girl> bash: !fixapt: event not found
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  shit, if you wanna be noob, hard restart and use synaptic
<lizzzy> I still can't get my wireless to work
<D_K_2> theh
<klown> !fixapt | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tritium> Watch the language, D_K_2.
<D_K_2> tritium:  heh, sorry, i didnt even realize
<SirStan> using synaptics is 'noob'?
<guntbert> Homely_Girl: how about you start actually reading what is sent to you :-)
<ElTimo> I can't figure out why Ubuntu is all of a sudden using up 809 MB of my RAM when all I'm running is Firefox with 5 tabs open (120 MB) and Pidgin.
<chisel_> how do i enable usb ports on my computer? they have power but device wont work
<D_K_2> SirStan:  no, hard rebooting is noob
<klown> SirStan, yes, using applications that came with your distro, is noob.  you didnt know?
<tritium> Homely_Girl: then don't be frustrated, and finish up with apt-get, and snaptic will work
<dryg> chisel_, mount
<Homely_Girl> I can't believe this fucking pc has me in tears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<D_K_2> SirStan:  i, for one, love synaptic
<tritium> Homely_Girl: language, please!
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl:  how long have you been using ubuntu?
<chisel_> dryg, please elaborate on mount
<D_K_2> Homely_Girl: take a breath, it gets easier
<edulacomadreja> trism, it worked!
<dryg> !mount | chisel_
<ubottu> chisel_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dryg> :)
<chisel_> thanks
<Homely_Girl> D_K_2, years, but only recently installed karmic 2 use my mobile b/band dongle which I achieved
<dryg> np
<barkley> bigma i change the language to english but i still dont have the application bar
<ElTimo> D_K_2: I'm assuming we're either running `sudo apt-get -f install` or `sudo dpkg --configure -a` correct?
<Homely_Girl> titium: I'm sorry, I'm just so frustrated!
<tritium> I told you what to do, Homely_Girl.
<isolat3dsh33p> bash question: does this code valid to seek contents in header files that match? « grep TEST_STRING *.h
<semisided1> deep breaths through the nose helps
<D_K_2> semisided1:  lol
<semisided1> yogajournal.com for more info
<D_K_2> ok, i gotta go play in real life. thx for the help everyone
<ElTimo> semisided1: rofl
<klown> theres a real life?
<guntbert> semisided1: no announcements please
<semisided1> k, sorry
<klown> sudo apt-get install real life ::not found :/
<airtonix> window managers in linux have spoiled me
<ElTimo> klown: that's because the package is called r-l
<barkley> i need help my application bar disappear from my deskt any help
<Homely_Girl> ubottu's suggestion to run  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a, seems to have killed the application....will try run synaptic now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ElTimo> sudo apt-get install r-l
<D_K_2> klown:  you gotta have the right depo
<klown> ElTimo, oh, thank you :)
<ElTimo> lol
<gentoo-freak> hi guys can anybody help with an sofware raid ?
<burzki> r-l.exe
<Homely_Girl> synaptic is working now thanks guys!
<ElTimo> .exe? I didn't think he was using wine
<Homely_Girl> What was the package with flash 'n java in it?
<barkley> application bar disappear any help
<ElTimo> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<burzki> it doesn't work in wine anyway
<Homely_Girl> thanks eltimo
<ElTimo> barkley: what do you mean by application bar?
<protojay> How do I install the GLUT OpenGL libraries in ubuntu?
<ElTimo> Homely_Girl: no problem
<protojay> for development
<tritium> They're actually dependencies of that meta-package, not in that package itself, Homely_Girl.
<barkley> application bar disappear any help gnome
<semisided1> adobe-flashplugin
<ElTimo> barkley: do you mean the bar at the top of the screen?
<barkley> yes from the top and bottom
<ElTimo> barkley: oh crap. does hitting alt+f2 do anything?
<bigma> barkley: Can you run 'gnome-panel' from a terminal?
<Homely_Girl> tritium: wot does that mean??
<shashike> hi  all
<shashike> happy  new  year
<ElTimo> Homely_Girl: it means that the programs aren't actually IN that package, but installing that package pulls in those programs
<mka2> if i install libmad0 and libmpg2-4 on a fresh ubuntu install can i be able to play mp3's and mpeg files?
<barkley> it open a terminal
 * Homely_Girl goes down on one knee...will u marry me ElTimo? :)
<tritium> Homely_Girl: please use proper English, not "wot", and such nonsense.
<protojay> How do I install the GLUT developer libraries in linux???
<shashike> I  have a HP 6310  all in one printer, and i would like to install the drivers for it. i am using ubuntu 9.10 , pls tell me how to do this..
<barkley> open a run program
<Homely_Girl> Yes sir!
<ElTimo> Homely_Girl: you'd have to ask my girlfriend first
<Homely_Girl> lol
<Homely_Girl> Right I'll go to allow space for someone else! Thanks all! ;)
<ElTimo> she may be small, but she's MIIIIGHTY territorial
<barkley> and in the end say like terminal option
<klown> ElTimo, u can have a girlfriend, and a wife, dont be silly :P
<ElTimo> klown lol true, but I can't multitask well
<kunhippa> hai
<titanicheart> i am using vista right now..i have tried using easybcd1.7 to restore grub but could not do so. i need to run ubuntu 9.10 with vista side on side. ubuntu 9.10 was installed earlier with windows xp. upgraded xp to vista and problems started
<Esat> EsatYuce,
<kanouk> /mode $me +
<Soul_Sample> i've lost the ability to mount partitions directly from nautilus, any ideas why?
<shashike> can  some  one  help  me  with my problem??  or PM me???
<kunhippa> how recover in ubuntu
<gharz> guys, i've one question with regard to ubuntu server... does it work like windoZ server 2003 where in workstations can join the ubuntu domain and have an active directory like in ubuntu server?
<klown> shashike, ask your question in the chat so everyone can see it, maybe someone can help.
<pasjr> Titanicheart: just run your live cd, reinstall but mout your partions and do not format.  this will reinstall grub
<barkley> application bar disappear any help gnome
<klown> shashike, excuse me, i didnt see it, disregard.
<shashike> I have a Hp all in one printer. and i would like to install drivers for it.. how do i do this on ubuntu 9.10?
<ElTimo> bah. this problem is driving me nuts. I can't figure out what's eating my ram, and it's not being used for disk cache. adding up all the memory usage from the programs listed in system monitor comes out to about 500 MB, while the monitor says that ~800MB are in use
<klown> ElTimo, im using +800mb right now as well
<guntbert> ElTimo: did you see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ ?
<gharz> anyone?
<pasjr> ElTimo autoclean and clean, then also dns clear this should clean up your ram
<barkley> application bar disappear any help gome ,application bar disappear any help gome,application bar disappear any help gome,application bar disappear any help gome
<bigma> barkley: Do you have the "Auto-Hide" active? Just move the mouse to the place where you expect the panel. What do you see?
<ElTimo> guntbert: yes I did, but running `free -m` gives me the same result
<pasjr> gharz i am not sure but most servers opperate the same
<gharz> pasjr: you mean ubuntu workstations can be added to the ubuntu domain controller?
<tritium> shashike: System -> Administration -> Printing
<Soul_Sample> the option to mount ntfs partitions directly from nautilus is gone. my partitions are not even listed. i've tried mounting them manually and they work without any errors.
<gharz> can ubuntu server act like a domain controller just like in window$
<gharz> ?
<barkley> nothing reallly
<airtonix> shashike, ubuntu 9.10 should automatically start looking for drivers when you plug it in
<kanouk> /mode $me +
<shashike> how do i use the scanner and Fax  on my all in one printer??
<pasjr> yes although I am not sure how to I am not big on networking
<bean> kanouk: what are you trying to do...
<gharz> coz i haven't seen a linux used as a domain controller and have its active directory like...
<tritium> shashike: 9.10 broke that feature for automatic printer installs.
<airtonix> shashike, you might want to google : sane scanner compatiable list
<bean> gharz: http://www.steve-lacey.com/blogarchives/2006/11/linux_as_a_wind.shtml
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> How can I disable pulseaudio temporarily?
<gharz> bean: thanks... let me look into that.
<tritium> shashike: you'll have to setup the printer manually using command-line tools if you want to use the scanner and printer.
<ElTimo> guntbert: it's not disk cache. including disk cache I have next to no ram left
<airtonix> tritium, i have 9.10, it auto installs my printer drivers
<Wolfcastle> it just keeps restarting automatically
<Soul_Sample> when I add my ntfs partitions to fstab i cannot boot into ubuntu, i get the error mounting root filesystem error, any ideas on that?
<shashike> man... windows and osx did it all for me!!!!
<bean> ElTimo: what does free -m look like
<tritium> airtonix: it does not for all
<barkley> where i can find my application bar gnome it has gone!!!!!!!
<Wolfcastle> I need to disable it while running dosbox since the sound gets choppy with pulseaudio
<barkley> where i can find my application bar gnome it has gone!!!!!!!where i can find my application bar gnome it has gone!!!!!!!where i can find my application bar gnome it has gone!!!!!!!where i can find my application bar gnome it has gone!!!!!!!where i can find my application bar gnome it has gone!!!!!!!
<sinthetek> ok i got wifi working fine again by removing network-manager entirely
<tritium> airtonix: I too have 9.10, and an HP all-in-one, and it does *not* install fax or scanner
<Soul_Sample> barkley: wtf, calm down
<klown> barkley, did you try running gnome-panel in terminal?
<sinthetek> (no idea why people like that app so much)
<airtonix> shashike, i assume you have simply tried just unpluggin and pluggin in your printer while ubuntu is running ?
<tritium> barkley: cut it out
<ElTimo> bean: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/350886/
<barkley> thanks!!!
<biznock09> hello all i need some help accessing my recovery partition on my dell mini i want to reformat
<airtonix> tritium, that is becasue the fax and the scanner are not the same device
<sinthetek> now, can i fully re-enable networking pre-karmic style with /etc/network interfaces?
<tritium> airtonix: no, it is a bug.  9.04 installed them properly
<bean> ElTimo: you have plenty of memory left.
<guntbert> ElTimo: do you want to take / pastebin a screenshot of top? maybe we find something - although I'm no expert
<barkley> i try to run it could some one tell me how to do it in a terminal
<hakon> evon: i formatted the ubuntu disk to ntfs, like the winxp disk. when i start the pc i get "grub rescue"..
<sinthetek> (when i tried while network-manager was running it messed network-manager settings. just wondering how to get it back to the old style networking config)
<airtonix> tritium, actually pretty sure if you lsusb you'll see three different devices
<Soul_Sample> i need help with mounting ntfs partitions
<tritium> airtonix: see bug 467438
<klown> barkley, open up a terminal, and type in gnome-panel
<ElTimo> guntbert: I've looked everywhere, and I actually didn't have this problem until I installed and then purged kubuntu-desktop
<klown> and then press enter.
<shashike> yes,...i tried plugging and unplugging it...
<Milp> What do blue file names in ls -l mean?
<tritium> airtonix: no, you don't.  9.04 auto-installed all three devices, since it had HPLIP offered as an option during printer install.
<tritium> !bug 467438
<ElTimo> Milp: folders I believe
<klown> ElTimo, ya know, not that you mentioned that, i just installed KDE the other day
<guntbert> ElTimo: as bean said: plenty memory
<Milp> ok thank you, and gree files?
<Milp> *green
<ElTimo> guntbert: it's not that I don't have enough memory left. it's that I'm using more memory than I should be
<airtonix> tritium, right :) sure thing buddy... one machine with three devices wont have three usb device addresses ( ook )
<tritium> shashike, airtonix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/467438
<airtonix> :)
<fbu90> hi
<Bodsda> mikegerwitz: text files I think
<Bodsda> Milp: ^^
<bigma> barkley: Try on a terminal 'gnome-panel --replace'
<tritium> airtonix: you don't understand HPLIP.  Read the bug.
<Soul_Sample> my whole system fell apart for no aparent reason. i cannot mount my partitions automatically from nautilus, when i mount them manually my terminal working folder changes to /media, and when i add those partitions to fstab i cannot even boot
<eddym> Dr_Willis, you still here
<fbu90> i have ubu 9.10 when i prez alt+ctrl+f2 or f3 or f6 i see black screen and blinking cursor
<gharz> didn't understand... i haven't seen a linux serves as a domain controller... i'm still confused
<fbu90> what i am to do?
<DrInCrisiMistica> hi all
<barkley> is running a install...
<DrInCrisiMistica> there is a chan of wonderland project?
<bigma> fbu90: You have switched to the terminal window. Logon and have fun.
<guntbert> ElTimo: forgive me - where do you see that you ar using more ... than you should?
<barkley> ok all ready finish the install
<bean> gharz: didnt you read the link i sent you?
<fbu90> bigma: when i dont use xserwer
<barkley> and now restart the sys.
<barkley> or what!!!!
<ElTimo> guntbert: adding up the memory usage of all the processes in gnome-system-monitor (which is set to display all processes, not just mine) comes out to ~500 MB
<shashike> ok,, i  got  the printer working
<shashike> thanx guys
<bogdomania> cheers guys.. on my box runing 9.10 .. i just installed awn & stuff.. but the awn-manager doesn`t start..
<shashike> i will  continue using ubuntu...loooool
<jenifer> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139747394
<gharz> bean: just finished reading it... it sounds unfamiliar to me... been using linux only on desktop and for home use. i'll do a research again on google. thanks, bean!
<bogdomania> does anyone had the same problem?
<Soul_Sample> please, can anyone help me regarding fstab?
<guntbert> ElTimo: ah - please forget system monitor for such investigations - install htop
<fbu90> i cant use text mode ;(
<blue-pearl> having some trouble with Karmic . :(
<gharz> bean: are you the author of this blog? you used debian?
<fbu90> where is settings tty?
<barkley> the installation finish in the terminal i need to restart my syst. for finally appear my gnome bar???
<bean> gharz: I'm not the author. But I do have ~4 years of debian / ubuntu experience
<blue-pearl> copying some files from my internal disk to the external partition /dev/sdb5 (having mount point /media/DisK3), the machine gets hanged
<ubuntu> parted-Server hangs during install from live CD
<ubuntu> suggestions?
<bean> ubuntu: i suggest your nick not be ubuntu :P
<bigma> fbu90: You have switched to the non-xserver part of linux; pressing ctrl-alt f7 will bring you back to the xserver-part
<blue-pearl> any help would b appreciated
<gharz> bean: cool! let me read that blog again and try to internalize "the message"
<barkley> the installation finish in the terminal i need to restart my syst. for finally appear my gnome bar?
<bean> gharz: it seemed pretty step by stem to me
<bean> step*
<om26er> how to make a .deb. file?
<blakkheim> !repeat | barkley
<ubottu> barkley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bastid_raZor> !checkinstall | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Soul_Sample> come on, can anyone help me regarding mounting with fstab?
<barkley> i all ready try in the ubuntu forum
<gharz> bean: let me try it tomorrow... thanks!
<guntbert> !please | Soul_Sample
<ubottu> Soul_Sample: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<adalal> chinchan is a spammer!
<bean> ?
<barkley> a some one over here told me somethig that i could not find in the web!!!
<Soul_Sample> guntbert: geez, thanks
<hamz1aatova1> how can i make the colume control more bright???
<jolaren23> I'm lookin at a completly new symbol in my wireless networkmanager, but I guess It's the symbol for a "shared network". Under the wireless network manager there's a tv looking thing which points up to the right, does anyoen know if I'm correct?
<blue-pearl> anybody else having this problem with Karmic?
<blakkheim> jolaren23: probably an ad hoc network
<bean> blue-pearl: thats a pretty broad question.
<jolaren23> blakkheim; Oh, right. Thanks
<blue-pearl> bean: well this problem really bothering me...and i cant find any solution.
<ubunturookie> i have an acer aspire and i was running ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless was running i up dated to 9.04 and 9.10 now my wireless stopped what may i do to have my wireless again?
<ker0s> Soul_Sample: checkout http://blog.bodhizazen.net/2009/05/
<bean> blue-pearl: ok, specifically, what is your issue.
<blue-pearl> bean:.While I was copying some files from my internal disk to the external partition /dev/sdb5 (having mount point /media/DisK3), the machine gets hanged.
<bean> can you cd to /media/Disk3
<bean> and do an ls?
<titanicheart> i am using vista right now..i have tried using easybcd1.7 to restore grub but could not do so. i need to run ubuntu 9.10 with vista side on side. ubuntu 9.10 was installed earlier with windows xp. upgraded xp to vista and problems started
<lizzzy> I've tried everything. I can't get wireless to work :(
<haresh> how come i cant mount my ntfs hdd ?
<blue-pearl> bean:After forcefully restarting the machine ubuntu was unable to mount /media/DisK3
<blakkheim> haresh: aptitude install ntfs-3g
<bean> remount it?
<tritium> blakkheim: that's installed by default
<jolaren1> Does anyone know a good program which can control my nokia 5800? Sending sms via the computer etc
<bean> blue-pearl: can you remount it?
<blakkheim> tritium: is it? been a while since i installed ubuntu, sorry :/
<tritium> blakkheim: :)
<lizzzy> I've been trying for the past 5 hours now. I wonder if there's a problem with the driver. But it works perfectly fine in windows.
<blue-pearl> bean: i am not online from the machine which is having this problem...but i got a screenshot of error message
<lizzzy> And used to work fine on 9.10 earlier
<bean> ok
<lizzzy> The reinstall messed it up
<haresh> noting happes
<bean> blue-pearl: show me then
<blue-pearl> bean:ok
<om26er> is there any gui for checkinstall?
<blue-pearl> bean; trying to send u the file..u getting?
<bean> blue-pearl: i don't use DCC, can you post it to like imgur.com
<blue-pearl> bean: ok
<Anthony> hi, I have a problem with my wireless card, after a period of time is just stops working, I have to restart then it works fine again, for a while
<abelhern> Newbie here.  I tried to install Ubuntu on my second HD on a Win 7 box to make it dual boot now it won't boot to Windows.  I  tried changing the boot hard drive and still can't boot to Windows.  HELP!
<Milp> Hm does anyone know where internal server errors get logged to if they are not in the apache2 error.log?
<sacarlson> ﻿jolaren1: you can send sms with skype and it has an api that you can send with ruby or python
<bean> Anthony: After is stops working check what dmesg says
<ElTimo> guntbert: thanks a bunch, I think it's bonobo-activation-server that's hogging so much memory
<Anthony> bean, anything I should look for?
<jolaren1> sacarlson; I can sync my phone via bluetooth and send sms'es that way?
<bean> Anthony: anything related to wireless, would be near the bottom, if not AT the bottom
<biznock09> hello all i need some help accessing my recovery partition on my dell mini i want to reformat
<sacarlson> ﻿jolaren1: there is probly a way but that's not the way I've tried
<Anthony> ok, ty, also I dont have a wpa_supplicant in the log viewer
<Anthony> is that normal for 9.10 as I am sure it was there in 9.04
<matelko> Hi. Can anyone help me with dual boot XP - Linux? I found article: http://highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html   Can I use it with only one HDD?
<guntbert> ElTimo: you're welcome :-) I always use iotop, htop, ... instead of that gnome thing
<sacarlson> ﻿jolaren1: but with skype you don't need any cell phone conection to send sms
<jolaren1> sacarlson; Sure but you need to buy credits
<jolaren1> sacarlson; I got it to work with the phone manager now, didn't manage to sync my adressbook thought.
<sacarlson> ﻿jolaren1: so you have to pay to send sms with a phone too
<ElTimo> guntbert: gnome's monitor has pretty much always been accurate for me though
<jolaren1> sacarlson; Not if you have an special payin plan for it. I send unlimited sms
<ElTimo> KDE's was reporting the same thing too
<shane_> I have done a new install of 9.10 and it is still slow.  Any ideas what to look for?
<sacarlson> ﻿jolaren1: well that's cool and maybe you can recieve sms too?
<sacarlson> ﻿jolaren1: with skype you can only send sms
<jolaren1> sacarlson; I'm testing now, sending sms went fine. Doesn't look like I can receive
<ElTimo> guntbert: oh wait, I was looking at the wrong column. htop is reporting the exact same thing
<Anthony> matelko: yes but you need to partition your hard drive
<jolaren1> sacarlson; I'll try a few more programs
<haresh> noting happes
<Brandano> ubottu: gnome-video-thumbnailer ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rdd_> anyone know if synce and windows mobile 6.0 works on ubuntu 9.10 ?  Can't get my phone to connect.
<Anthony> matelko: you may find this useful:
<Anthony> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm
<matelko> Anthony, thank you.
<Brandano> Hi people. I have upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic, and seem to be missing the Video thumbnailer. Is this normal?
<x_link> Hi!
<shane_> rdd: what type of phone?
<x_link> I need some help
<Brandano> only a few media types are associated with  the  Totem thumbnailer
<x_link> I want to install flashplayer in 64-bits, but I can't find any .deb-fil
<rdd_> shane: HTC Touch
<ActionParsnip> x_link: i can give you the tar.gz
<ElTimo> x_link: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I found a tar.gz, but I don't know how to install it
<ActionParsnip> x_link: just extract the file nd put the .so file in your plugins folder
<Milp> Hm does anyone know where internal server errors get logged to if they are not in the apache2 error.log?
<x_link> ElTimo: Okey, I will do that now
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: What is GL/glx.h?
<ElTimo> x_link: that will get you Java and Microsoft TrueType fonts as well
<ActionParsnip> x_link: chrome == /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<shane_> rdd: should work.  I have a BB, entirely different OS and it works
<matelko> Anthony - It wont help me for my purpose, but thank you for helping me.
<mister_roboto> Milp: are you sure it's not there but in one of the rollover backup error logs?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: firefox == ~/.mozilla/plugins    (you will need to make the plugins folder)
<Anthony> matelko what are you trying to do?
<rdd_> I've tried everything.  Going in circles.
<shane_> rdd: have you redone the setup?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: theres a systemwide plugns folder but i dont know what it is
<Milp> yes mister_roboto the error.log stays empty
<sacarlson> ﻿Milp:  :/var/log/apache2
<ActionParsnip> x_link: for firefox
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Okey, but I'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras now
<matelko> Anthony: I need to boot grub or lilo from windows xp. I mean from boot.ini file in XP.
<Milp> scarlson it doesnt seem to be in any of these log files
<rdd_> redone the redo
<Anthony> I think that you can do that by installing inside windows
<ActionParsnip> x_link: that will give you the 32bit plugin running via a compatibility layer
<x_link> ActionParsnip: aha okey
<mister_roboto> Milp: but the web server is returning "internal server error" to the client?
<x_link> Hmm...maybe I should install 32-bits again?
<Anthony> matelko, let me check for you, 1 sec
<Milp> yes mister_roboto
<x_link> Is it a big difference between 32-bits and 64-bits?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: you can install the restricted extras, then remove the meta package and the flash
<ActionParsnip> x_link: one uses an extra step to run, the other doesnt but is alpha (runs great here)
<mister_roboto> Milp: i suppose it's possible that the log hasn't flushed yet.
<rdd_> documentation says it supports up to the version b4 ver. 9.10
<dav-> trying to setup wifi manually with iwconfig/ifconfig - network is not encrypted - I do iwconfig wlan0 essid blah ; ifconfig wlan0 <ip> ; route add default gw <ipgw> -- am I missing something?
<shane_> rdd: can you erase and restart?  I had to do that
<dragondon> greetings all
<Milp> mister_roboto, flushed?
<rdd_> erase what.
<ActionParsnip> dav-: the security key
<x_link> I have another question
<ActionParsnip> dav-: if its unencrypted, its ok
<shane_> rdd: the sync function
<x_link> A while ago Google changed the size of the letters in the searchbar on google.
<rdd_> been there done that :(
<x_link> The letters got bigger, then a guy helped me to fix that
<mister_roboto> Milp: yes, for example,if you are writing to a buffered output stream and you don't explicitly flush in the code, the contents of your output buffer don't go to disk until the buffer is full
<sacarlson> ﻿x_link: I now run 64bit but I found I had problems with some applications like skype that didn't support 64bit at the time (I think they do now) seems 64 bit bigist advantage is if you have more than 4gig of dram
<bean> yeah, i like it better, fwiw
<x_link> But I don't remeber how I did that
<x_link> @namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);
<x_link> @-moz-document url("http://www.google.se/") {
<x_link> }
<FloodBot2> x_link: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dav-> ActionParsnip: yep unencrypted
<fcuk112> any linux apps good for babies?  i have childsplay, just wondering if there is anything for younger kids.
<ActionParsnip> dav-: then its fine
<dragondon> got a problem, vsftpd doesn't want to stay running, setup as a standalone, but restart shows ok but if I restart again is says nothing is running but restarts....
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112: tuxpaint is awesome
<azrael_> hey is their any way to fix disk errors that from desktop?
<Milp> thanks, mister_roboto but with earlier internal server errors it always instantly got logged :/
<mattwj2002> hi room
<dav-> ActionParsnip: thx
<guntbert> ElTimo: sorry for the delay - you could paste a !screenshot of your htop display
<mattwj2002> anyone know of a program for check dvds for errors?
<Anthony> matelko - how about this? http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/152/how-to-install-ubuntu-inside-windows
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: boot to liveCD and you can fsck from there
<dav-> ActionParsnip: if i want to do "auto", dhcpc -i wlan0 ?
<fcuk112> ActionParsnip: yea i got that - is there any apps for babies to just bash the keyboard?
<azrael_> HEY if any one is here from yesterday I FINALLY got flash working
<x_link> A while ago a guy fron IRC helped me with something with Google.
<ActionParsnip> dav-: sudo dhclient wlan0
<mister_roboto> Milp: have you caused the error many times already?  what about /var/log/messages? any clues there?
<x_link> Google changed the size of the letters a while ago if you remeber
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112: gedit maybe?
<fcuk112> lol
<x_link> But I don't remember what we dig
<mister_roboto> Milp: is your /var partition full?
<x_link> http://paste.ubuntu.com/350901/
<shane_> rdd: not familiar with HTC phones.  Have you done a web search or checked the HTC  site?
<x_link> If you on that link....I added that line somwhere
<x_link> Does anybody know where I should add that line?
<Milp> mister_roboto hmm suphp.log seems to contain the errors
<matelko> Anthony - it should be work, Thank you.
<rdd_> shane: scoured internet thoroughly; followed all kinds of instructions a billion ways; can't get past go.
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: if you use mozilla i'd ask on the mozilla channel
<Anthony> matelko - Good luck with it then
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112: makes sense to me
<matelko> :)
<dragondon> anyone use vsftpd?  having issues with it.....
<mattwj2002> anyone know?
<shane_> rdd: what happens when you try to sync?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Okey, sorr for asking here.
<mister_roboto> dragondon: i use it
<ActionParsnip> x_link: its no bad thing
<rdd_> not that far; have to see a connection first; no recognition at all
<ActionParsnip> x_link: maybe someone knew, seems not so I recommended another channel
<x_link> Hmm I didn't understand how to use flash =/
<mattwj2002> I want to check if a video dvd has errors on it without watching the whole thing
<mattwj2002> using ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿dragondon:  what's vsftpd do share files?  I just use sshd
<m0ar> I have trouble installing hping3!  From ./configure I get the error; 'please edit makefile and add -DBYTE_ORDER_(BIG|LITTLE)_ENDIAN'. Where in the makefile do I add that? This is the makefile: http://pastebin.com/mca4515a, the output of ./configure: http://pastebin.com/m4ded7b08, and this is the output from make: http://pastebin.com/m162d19c5. Help appreciated!
<dragondon> mister_roboto: it won't stay runing, use the init.d/restart command and it says it restarts but it doesn't show as an open port. try restart again, says it's not running but starts....odd
<mister_roboto> sacarlson: yes it's an ftp server
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Hmm....#mozilla was only a invite-channel
<Homely_Girl> sg nickserv identify pookie
<dbdii407> How do I change a user's password from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: if configure fails, running make will be garunteed to fail
<Homely_Girl> msg nickserv identify pookie
<bean> m0ar: apt-get install hping3?
<dragondon> sacarlson:  Trying to setup an ftp server, always learning new stuff.
<m0ar> bean: It's the principe, I want to learn how to compile programs :)
<bean> woo, we all know Homely_Girl's password now
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: I'm new to this :)
<mister_roboto> dragondon: did you look to /var/log/vsftpd.log for clues?
<Milp> mister_roboto do you happen to know what the thought behind having uid-limitations on php script executions was?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Can you maybe help me in PM?
<Zeonisis> Does Ubuntu work on Dell Studio 1555? (I read the reports on the ubuntu wiki, looking for alternate opinions.)
<rdd_> shane: using this procedure: http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceInstallation/Ubuntu/ModernDevice
<dragondon> mister_roboto: nope, that might help :)
<Homely_Girl> gee shucks bean have fun go mad!
<x_link> ActionParsnip: all this text here confuses me
<Homely_Girl> D_
<dbdii407> How do I change a user's password from the terminal?
<Zeonisis> Usermod?
<jpds> dbdii407: passwd <user>
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: its simple logig, if step one fails, you will not be able to run step 2 will you? its not specific to anything
<sacarlson> ﻿dragondon: with sshd you can already drag and drop with nautilus,  I'm not sure how it compares with performance with your vsftp
<mister_roboto> Milp: most likely a security feature to limit the damage that could happen from broken or malicious scripts
<dbdii407> jpds, Password of a user that i'm not logged in as
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: True. So, how do I install that?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: i dont use and outright hate firefox so I have no idea
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I mean with flashplayer
<Homely_Girl> Dr_Willis, I am getting errors trying to install java in synaptic now. E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> "
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: Or rather; how do I compile any app with make?
<Zeonisis> Does Ubuntu work on Dell Studio 1555? (I read the reports on the ubuntu wiki, looking for alternate opinions.)
<dragondon> sacarlson: looing to connectect to my desktop remotely, ideally with my HTC dream :)
<Milp> thanks mister_roboto
<Zeonisis> Does Ubuntu work on Dell Studio 1555? (I read the reports on the ubuntu wiki, looking for alternate opinions.)
<dragondon> mister_roboto: not much in the logs at all....just a bunch of connects
<ActionParsnip> x_link: extract the file then run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins   then copy the .so to the folder
<guntbert> !compile | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: have you websearched the errors any?
<shane_> rdd: does HTC have a customer service # or chat line?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Okey, I will download that tar.gz file again
<mister_roboto> dragondon: how do you know it's not running?
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: Not really, Idk what to search for
<Zeonisis> !otp | zeonisis
<sacarlson> ﻿dragondon: you can do so much more with just ssh you can share files and do remote console stuf
<Zeonisis> Does Ubuntu work on Dell Studio 1555? (I read the reports on the ubuntu wiki, looking for alternate opinions.)
<rdd_> sorta.  Kind of lame.
<Zeonisis> Does Ubuntu work on Dell Studio 1555? (I read the reports on the ubuntu wiki, looking for alternate opinions.)
<dragondon> sacarlson:  ubuntu/linux is new, ssh works fine from my phone to my machine, want ftp to work.
<mister_roboto> dragondon: does "pgrep vsftp" return anything?
<shane_> rdd: what did they tell you?
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: well you got a repeated error message so copy that and try that
<shane_> rdd: if anything
<Zeonisis> Does Ubuntu work on Dell Studio 1555? (I read the reports on the ubuntu wiki, looking for alternate opinions.)
<rdd_> just online chat.... haven't called anyone.
<rdd_> nothing
<dragondon> mister_rotobo:  port does not show open netstat -ano  been trying different ports as the last time I tried 21, it would not work, tried 2021 got it to work but then has to reinstall ubuntu, back to ground zero
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: Will do
<guntbert> !repeat | Zeonisis
<ubottu> Zeonisis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zeonisis> Okay, sorry :D
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I did mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<shane_> rdd: will probably go to the same center.  Did when I did support
<azrael_> yo anyone thats remembers me form yesterday i finally got flash working
<ActionParsnip> m0ar: https://dev.openwrt.org/changeset/15226   seems to fix it, the code needs changing
 * Homely_Girl thinks she should give this up as a bad idea 'n install XP!!! :(
<dragondon> mister_roboto: pgrep vsftp = nothing
<mister_roboto> dragondon: hmmm  do you have something else running on port 21? why would you have to set it to non-standard port?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: ok then when you extract the file, move the .so to that folder
<x_link> ActionParsnip: And I extracted tar.gz-file and got libflashplayer.so. I will put that file to ~/.mozilla/plugins right?
<guntbert> and Zeonisis your question is not qutie on topic here - try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<guntbert> *quite
<shane_> XP can be handy as a dual boot
<bean> Homely_Girl: what is wrong, I'll try to help
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Done, what should I do now?
<mister_roboto> dragondon: and i guess those "connect" messages in the vsftpd log must have been from earlier when you *did* have it running?
<dragondon> mister_roboto: I simply could not get it to run on 21.  I have a router and firewall, firewall (ufw) is inactive at the moment.
<guntbert> azrael_: nice :)
<Zeonisis> I dual boot with XP, it does work well.
<blue-pearl> bean:u there? here is the screenshot http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshotjup
<ActionParsnip> x_link: close all browsers and rerun the browser
<Homely_Girl> bean: I tried 2 install java from command line hours ago 'n the app crashed 'n ubotto helped me kill it, but when I tried 2 install it using synaptic I get this error "E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> "
<dragondon> mister_roboto: yes, earlier connects, don't know why it stopped working.....trying to wrap my brain around port 21 and the data port
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Okey
<shane_> my daughter set up a dual boot, XP/Ubuntu.  Works fine
<azrael_> back
<x_link> ActionParsnip: done
<azrael_> i was up all night upgrading
<manuel_> hi
<azrael_> but it worked
<ActionParsnip> x_link: ok try: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<x_link> ActionParsnip: It works now =)
<Homely_Girl> shane: I hate MS with a vengeance, am merely voicing my frustration! lol
<ActionParsnip> x_link: cool, welcome to 64bit flash
<vegombrei> i need help setting up bluetooth headphones with karmic.. also how does one send sound to bluetooth headphones?
<Joeseph> I just edited my /etc/hosts file.  What service do I need to restart for it to take effect?
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: none
<manuel_> is it useful to encrypt all my partitions (inc root) in an lvm or would you suggest only to encrypt /home ?
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: its not needed
<manuel_> many thanks
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Thanks alot man!
<mister_roboto> dragondon: ftp uses 2 channels, the command channel and the data channel. when you are actually transferring data, it goes over the data channel. it's just the way the ftp protocol works and is why it's a PITA for firewalls :)
<dragondon> Homely_Girl:  That is why I started http://www.jadedtech.com
<azrael_> i love ubuntu 9.10
<shane_> Homely_Girl: Know the feeling.
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: Oh.  Then I've done something wrong... hmmm Alright, I'll dig around a big.
<haresh> need some help when i put my memory card in to read it dose not show on the desktop
<dragondon> mister_roboto: yeah, I know....hence my dilema
<blue-pearl> bean; hi u there buddy?
<bean> blue-pearl: im thinking
<plustax> haresh does it show in places?
<ActionParsnip> haresh: does it show in: sudo fdisk -l
<Poobuntu> WTF   I can't run MSN messenger on Ubuntu
<bean> Homely_Girl: hmmm, one sec
<blue-pearl> bean:http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshotjup
<Poobuntu> and that crappy
<ActionParsnip> Poobuntu: install amsn
<bean> blue-pearl: i saw
<zleap> Poobuntu, try aMSN
<Poobuntu> subsitute doesn't have the window jiggle function
<ActionParsnip> Poobuntu: pidgin or emesene
<plustax> Poobuntu try aMSN or PIDGIN
<haresh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<haresh> /dev/sdc1               2         980     1002496    6  FAT16
<Poobuntu> and files won't transfer
<haresh> it dose
<plustax> I have a question.
<Poobuntu> will it show what song I am playhing?
<haresh> ActionParsnip, it dose
<plustax> Is there an msn application for ubuntu that allows webcam chat?
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: so if I have the line "255.0.0.0  google.com" in my /etc/hosts file, I shouldn't be able to access google, right?
<mister_roboto> dragondon: wait a minute... 2021 worked... it sounds like you were trying to start the daemon under your own uid. only root can open ports under 1024. you need to start it with "/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart"
<haresh> plustax, try using amsn
<plustax> okay
<mister_roboto> dragondon: however, it should just be running after you "apt-get install" it on a fresh ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> haresh: then run: sudo mkdir /media/usb; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/usb -o rw,uid=1000
<blue-pearl> bean:ok....do tel me solution if u have any.
<hydrid> skype for 9.10 is it supported?
<plustax> it is supported.
<haresh> then how to show my ntfs hdd permently
<dragondon> mister_roboto:  "/etc/init.d/vsftpd restart"  it shows " "No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed."
<dragondon> mister_roboto: then restarts [ok]
<mister_roboto> dragondon: ok, that's good. it wasn't running.  is it running now?
<bitmonk> after recent updates to my 9.10 system, i have trouble using ssh keys and svn commit wants "Password for 'login' GNOME keyring:" which accepts no sort of password that i know..  anyone know what might be going on?  did an upgrade blow up? is this something i could have inadvertently caused?
<pepperspray> Is there a way I can downgrade to karmic koala? For some reasons my distro switched to edubuntu :((
<domedagen> How to I install nvidia-glx?
<domedagen> How do
<dragondon> mister_roboto: nope because if I restart it again, get the same message "none killed"
<haresh> how come when i plg in my pourtable hdd it dose not read
<mister_roboto> dragondon: is there anything being logged in /var/log/messages? you already said /var/log/vsftpd.log is empty and i assume that is still true...
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, « grep STRING *.h » is not working. Why does the wildcard not working?
<Joeseph> If I have the line "255.0.0.0  google.com" in /etc/hosts, I should not be able to access google.com, correct?
<blue-pearl> bitmonk: i guess thats a GDM prob...
<Poobuntu> do ubuntu users tend to support Barack HUSSEIN Obama and his genius fiscal and monetary policies?
<ActionParsnip> haresh: you can mount it with that command. I dont personally use automount but that will mount it. You can use the ntfs guide to add an entry to fstab to make it mount at boot
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | haresh
<ubottu> haresh: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<guntbert> isolat3dsh33p: use grep "string" "*.h"
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Poobuntu
<ubottu> Poobuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nibbler> Joeseph, well, not via "google.com" but via ip, and www.google.com
<haresh> i tryed installing it but it dose nto run
<dragondon> mister_roboto: messages has stuff but nothing in it for the last 45mins
<bitmonk> GDM, blue-pearl? does it need to set an environment or something?
<Poobuntu> after all, his name is kind of ubuntuish
<domedagen> How do I install nvidia-glx on xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> domedagen: which release?
<Joeseph> nibbler: Do I need both the ip and www.google.com, or just www.google.com?
<guntbert> Poobuntu: please keep to the topic
<mister_roboto> dragondon: did you modify anything in /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<sacarlson> ﻿isolat3dsh33p: it should work but do you want to look down the dir tree recursive add grep -r string *.h
<bean> blue-pearl: http://mpathirage.com/how-to-fix-ntfs-mount-error-on-ubuntu/ check that out :)
<domedagen> ActionParship: 9.04
<dragondon> mister_roboto: no the log location but a bunch of other things trying to get this to work.
<ActionParsnip> domedagen: it doesnt exist, it now has version numbers, can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<tvaughn> is there a way i canuse ssh to make a terminal or a message box pop up on another computer
<blue-pearl> bean: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> domedagen: use tab to complete my nick too ;)
<nibbler> Joeseph, with the hosts file you cannot really stop communication, for that you'd need iptables/netfilter. what do you want to achive?
<bean> Homely_Girl: can you tell me your error again,
<mister_roboto> dragondon: so you had a fresh ubuntu install, then you simply did an install of vsftpd and it did not run? is that correct?
<sacarlson> ﻿guntbert: isolat3dsh33p: ya and his suggestion may also be what you need "sting"
<isolat3dsh33p> guntbert, sacarlson : Not working. It gives this error « grep: *.h: No such file or directory »
<evon> did someone message me?
<dragondon> mister_roboto: yes
<domedagen> ActionParsnip: ok
<evon> hakon: you there?
<blue-pearl> bitmonk: well not sure about ur case ut i faced this kering problem...when i mixed the version(installed a dif ver GDM mannually
<guntbert> isolat3dsh33p: ok, then you are in the wrong directory
<dragondon> mister_roboto: reinstall vsftpd again?
<sacarlson> ﻿guntbert: isolat3dsh33p: grep not installed?
<bean> isolat3dsh33p: cat *.h | grep <pattern>
<bitmonk> blue-pearl: interesting.. were you able to fix it?
<guntbert> sacarlson: :-/
<Joeseph> nibbler: I was seeing about trying to block unwanted websites, and specifically doing a sort of "adblock plus" without using adblock plus...
<mister_roboto> dragondon: well it's hard to say what could be wrong. it DEFINITELY should have just started running immediately after successful install.  yes, can you try removing it and reinstalling it?
<domedagen> ActionParsnip: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation D9M-20 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<guntbert> bean: won't help for isolat3dsh33p  - he needs to cd to the directory
<sacarlson> ﻿guntbert: isolat3dsh33p: you must be searching the wrong directory for the file
<kjaer__> .dk
<guntbert> and bean cat is superfluous in this case :)
<nibbler> Joeseph, i'd recommend you to actually use addblock plus ;-) but yes, for this it would be enough to include all google-domains in the hosts file. let it point to 127.0.0.1 isntead
<puba> hallo, do you know, is there  a ubuntu-channel in german on this server.
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: you could use zenity but will need to tell it to show on the local X server somehow
<guntbert> sacarlson: don't tell me :-))
<dragondon> mister_roboto: reinstalling now
<isolat3dsh33p> guntbert: Not in the right directory? I'm using * as a wildcard in the directory which is /usr/include. But got this error. :(
<haresh> i tryed the link but still ic ant see it please helpo
<ElTimo> puba: try #ubuntu-de
<Poobuntu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tvaughn> ActionParsnip: what is zenity
<blue-pearl> bitmonk: yes... i was able to fix it by installing the correct ver of GDM....but in my case i think the user password was taken by keyring...or did i set the keyring same as user password
<ActionParsnip> domedagen: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185     should do it
<Homely_Girl> bean: sorry missed your msg, my neighbour popped in! It's E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> "
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: its a cli app to show a popup message based on options etc
<Joeseph> nibbler: Alright, I'll probably just stick with Adblock plus... I used 255.0.0.0 cause Wikipedia's Hosts_file article suggested it.  Oh well, Thanks for the help.
<guntbert> isolat3dsh33p: what gives ls *.h ?
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: http://man.cx/zenity
<nibbler> Joeseph, ah, interesting abuot the 255.0.0.0, i'll read that up -cause i cant see why it would be good....  yet
<dragondon> mister_roboto: wow, same issue.  restart shows there was nothing running, then starts it, but it's not running.  this is kinda painful.  gotta be something stupidly simple
<isolat3dsh33p> bean: That actually work, but it doesn't state the file containing the STRING which is important.
<domedagen> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry but it says command not found
<evud> Hello. Any ideas on how to use nslookup to find the TTL property of my DNS server cache?
<bean> Homely_Girl: what happens when you do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ActionParsnip> domedagen: then install zenity
<mister_roboto> dragondon: is there some other log being written to?  if you do "ls -lrt /var/log" are any of them freshly timestamped?
<haresh> when i put my phone to data transfer mond my pc dose nto read it
<manuel_> should i encrypt my lvm or only the partitions in the lvm?
<mobal> hi
<bitmonk> blue-pearl: any idea how to set the keyring pw? seems like i would already be using the keyring for other stuff, maybe i'm just having issues from the console..
<isolat3dsh33p> guntbert: in /usr/include/GL -> glATI.h  glxATI.h
<ActionParsnip> !info zenity
<dragondon> mister_roboto: auth.log, checking it now
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 277 kB, installed size 5648 kB
<mister_roboto> dragondon:  i have used vsftpd on several machines and never saw it fail to start like what you are seeing.
<ActionParsnip> haresh: does the partition show in the same fdisk command as earlier
<haresh> nope
<nibbler> Joeseph, interesting, i dont see why 255.0.0.0 would be not a valid ip adress. and my firefox also tries to connect to it....
<tvaughn> ActionParsnip: any idea how id display it oin the x servr?
<haresh> and it still dose not read my internal hdd
<dragondon> mister_roboto: I'd be glad to let you remote into this to see what I am seeing and see if it's something simple
<ActionParsnip> tvaughn: you'll have to check the man pages
<mister_roboto> dragondon: go private
<haresh> ActionParsnip,  nope it dose not
<Joeseph> nibbler: Strange.  Well, if it's valid, then using 127.0.0.1 does make more sense.
<ActionParsnip> haresh: then you'll need to see if their are any guides relating to your phone model
<haresh> ok
<haresh> then how about my ntfs hdd
<mobal> hi
<mobal> udev renamed my eth0 network interface to eth3
<Brandano> ok, I managed to fix things by adding alternatives entries manually so that now gnome-video-thumbnailer is a symlink to totem-video-thumbnailer.
<mobal> manual how can i rename the network interfaces?
<blue-pearl> bitmonk: well dont remember how to set it...but if u have set it u can remove it...
<mobal> eth3 now to eth0
<jmd_> buenas tardes a tod@s
<Homely_Girl> bean: This is wot it said "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ActionParsnip> mobal: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<Homely_Girl> "
<mobal> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Homely_Girl: got synaptic open?
<blue-pearl> bitmonk:(~/.gnome2/keyrings) delete the kering config file
<Drakeson> for some reason libnotify bubbles are really ugly (there are orange lines and a green area on the black notification bubbles). is this expected for now?
<bitmonk> yeah i'd rather not do that
<Homely_Girl> ActionParsnip, I plead the fifth on that one! lol
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bean> Homely_Girl: do you have Synaptic, etc open?
<gr4p3s> Homely_Girl: only one thing can have access to root for installing and stuff... so you cant have synaptic and a terminal with root access at the same time
<Homely_Girl> bean: after closing synaptic (I think ubotto left it open), I ran it again 'n got this "Setting up ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.0) ...
<Homely_Girl> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Homely_Girl> dpkg: error processing ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--configure):
<Homely_Girl>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Homely_Girl> Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1) ...
<Homely_Girl> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<FloodBot2> Homely_Girl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Homely_Girl> oooh, loved being gagged!!
<bean> Homely_Girl: :P pastebin for big things :D
<Homely_Girl> How did ubotto know I was kinky?? :P
<Homely_Girl> bean: is okay, I'm kinky 'n enjoyed being gagged! lol
<Homely_Girl> If I don't laugh, I'll cry¬
<Homely_Girl> !
<Homely_Girl> ActionParsnip, bash: !fixapt: event not found
<Homely_Girl>  after your !fixapt
<bean> Homely_Girl: what does fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<bean> !fixapt | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bean> you're supposed to run the command after <<
<bean> not !fixapt
<bean> Homely_Girl: what does lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat tell you
<will-axe> please help me, I need to access external lvm volumes (on top of raid partitions). I apt-get install'ed lvm2, but when I run pvscan it says "No matching volumes found"
<will-axe> is it because the partition type is Linux Raid Autodetect?
<Homely_Girl> bean nothing!
<bean> odd.
<bean> Homely_Girl: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat gives nother either?
<bean> nothing*
<Homely_Girl> bean: yeah, not a sausage!
<ActionParsnip> Homely_Girl: read wat ubottu said after
<bean> Homely_Girl: try sudo dkpg --configure -a again
<Homely_Girl> ActionParsnip: ubotto said that earlier too 'n it worked!
<Homely_Girl> It unlocked wot I'd been trying to do from terminal, but I still can't get java installed! :(
<Homely_Girl> bean: Do wot u said or wot ubotto said??
<bean> either
<maciej> witam
<maciej> potrzebuje pomocy
<Philantrop> I'd like to look into upstart's configuration. AFAIK, native upstart configs have replaced the traditional System-V init scripts since 9.10 or so. The initscripts package (from lucid) seems to contain plain old sysv scripts only, though. What am I missing?
<guntbert> !pl | maciej
<ubottu> maciej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Homely_Girl> bean: do I try wot u said first or wot ubotto said 1st?? I'm confused again!
<SteveIgnorant> how can i view the source of a program (assuming its open source)
<bean> Homely_Girl: you can do either of them
<Homely_Girl> ok
<bean> Homely_Girl: doesn't matter which, they both should yield the same result, ubottu's is just more info
<azrael_> ubuntu has robbed me of my sanity and good health but now i am better then a windows user
<Homely_Girl> bean: okay brains, where do I paste 2 lest I get bound 'n gagged again?
<bean> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bean> Homely_Girl: see what ubottu just said :P
<azrael_> you can tune a piano BUT YOU TUNA FISH
<sacarlson> ﻿SteveIgnorant:  I normally goto the home page of the program and get the svn copy of the source or the tar file.  google the application and go the the home page.
<azrael_> you can tune a piano BUT YOU CAN"T TUNA FISH!!!!!!!!!!
<SteveIgnorant> sacarlson: ty
<lstarnes> azrael_: stop that
<iceroot> azrael_: some support-questions? or just trolling?
<viilips> hi, i have some questions about dvbt, mpeg2 and mpeg4 translation differences .. is anybody here aware of these questions? (i dont know where else i can ask these questions)
<Ricket> what package in synaptic do I install to have the transmission web interface?
<azrael_> is there any way to fixed disk errors?
<ActionParsnip> Ricket: transmission
<lstarnes> azrael_: fsck
<ActionParsnip> Ricket: you just have to enable it in settings
<wrapster> can anyone help me with openoffice issues on 9.04... i've installed it but it wont open.. i've asked it a million times on the same chat room but neither did i get any help nor googling helped.
<wrapster> please help me
<azrael_> fsck?
<lstarnes> azrael_: fsck.
<Ricket> ActionParsnip: can I access 'settings' via command line?
<lstarnes> azrael_: it is the FileSystem ChecK utility
<bean> !fsck | azrael_
<ubottu> azrael_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<azrael_> ok that makes sense now
<guntbert> wrapster: what happens instead?
<iceroot> wrapster: type "openofficeorg" on terminal and see output
<ariftux> Help me to find best dvd rip for ubuntu 9.10...
<ActionParsnip> Ricket: if you know the syntax of the .conf file, sure. are you connected via ssh?
<azrael_> ty much
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: best doesnt exist
<Ricket> ActionParsnip: no, it's an ubuntu server instance, i'm avoiding x and gnome so far
<ezra14> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to watch movies on netflix?
<azrael_> cus after i upgraded to 9.10 i got disk errors but it was fine ealry
<wrapster> iceroot: command not found
<bean> azrael_: does it say your disk is failing?
<azrael_> no
<iceroot> wrapster: then type openoff tab tab
<bean> mk
<iceroot> !tab | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<azrael_> disk errors bad sectors
<lstarnes> wrapster, iceroot: I think soffice is the name of the binary used by openoffice
<wrapster> iceroot: ooffice <after tab > exists...
<bean> azrael_: you can safely ignore that, if it didnt say it in 9.04 it did that for me as well
<ActionParsnip> Ricket: ive not ran the daemon like that, you will need to edit the conf file (wherever it is) to enable the web interface. let me see if i can dig up a guide
<iceroot> lstarnes: on 9.04 and 9.10 its openofficeorg
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: bad sectors == dying disk
<wrapster> iceroot: dpkg -l |grep openoffice
<iceroot> lstarnes: or better, its working there with that command
<wrapster> opens up a whole lot of softwares.
<bean> ActionParsnip: but it lies, really.
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: acidrip is one option as are mencoder and maybe even vlc
<ariftux> <ActionParsnip> give some recommend..
<azrael_> fuck it can't be cus it was all good before the upgrade
<iceroot> wrapster: just start it from terminal so see some output
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: there is no best or thats all that would be used
<azrael_> and after it said it had  bad sectors
<Homely_Girl> bean: Here u go...http://imagebin.org/78108
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: just like there is no best car, or best beer
<azrael_> so i'm thinking sumting failed during clean up
<iceroot> azrael_: can you please stop spamming the channel with your language?
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: best is an opinion so is there is never ONE best
<Homely_Girl> bean: not bad 'eh, I know how 2 use screenshot!! lol
<iceroot> azrael_: please use normal english
<azrael_> that is normal
<hydrid> i added medibuntu repositories
<Ricket> ActionParsnip: ah, i found this: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/HeadlessUsage
<azrael_> your the being anal about it
<bean> Homely_Girl: you could reboot? I really think a reboot would help, maybe
<azrael_> i'm not curse to offend
<azrael_> its just how i talk
<SteveIgnorant> what are some ubuntu programs written in python
<azrael_> and i said srry
<ActionParsnip> Ricket: nice find, loosk perfect
<ariftux> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks...
<Joeseph> Is there an easy way to block ip address in your firewall by country?  For example, I should only expect ssh attempts from my own country (unless I choose to travel...) so It makes sense to only allow 'American' ip address.... Are ip address assigned in such a way to make this feasible?
<hydrid> i added medibuntu rep so now to install skype i just apt-get??
<Homely_Girl> bean: Just u don't leave 'eh!! ;)
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: its a little immature, i try to quosh the use of 'best"
<bean> Homely_Girl: I wont
<azrael_> that a littel anal
<Homely_Girl> bean: will hit reset now. bbiab. ;)
<bean> k
<ZykoticK9> ariftux, so long as you don't want to rip to AVI then I'd check out HandBrake http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<iceroot> !ops | Poobuntu
<ubottu> Poobuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<azrael_> dude it not like i'm swearing at people it just slips i said srry and it done
<guntbert> azrael_: if you want help here - please stick to the rules
<Poobuntu> What did I do iceroot?
<azrael_> why are you making such a big deal about it
<ariftux> Thanks for all of you...
<ActionParsnip> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bean> Poobuntu: you spammed
<bean> Poobuntu: Via PM
<iceroot> [20:05]   Poobuntu | Tired of NIGGERS?  Sick of their monkeyshines?  Would you rather never have to
<ActionParsnip> just put him/her on ignore
<SteveIgnorant> ... poobuntu?
<sacarlson> ﻿SteveIgnorant:  try this find -name "*.py"
<wApNo> hi guys, anyone here using any avermedia tv card with totem?
<ActionParsnip> Poobuntu: spamming the OPs with racism, real smart
<iceroot> azrael_: you have a support question? elsewehre #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for chatting
<SteveIgnorant> sacarlson: only returns stuff ive written in python haha
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿SteveIgnorant: oops  and look in /usr/shares find -name "*.py"
<azrael_> have i said anything
<holgi> hi
<holgi> darf man hier deutsch sprechen?
<iceroot> !de | holgi
<guntbert> !de | holgi
<ubottu> holgi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ariftux> How to easy crop on Ubuntu?
<|sanchez|> anyone know a good video creation software for linux ? movie creator or anything like it to burn dvds ?
<sacarlson> ﻿SteveIgnorant: oops wrong again cd /usr/share ; find -name "*.py"
<SteveIgnorant> sacarlson: okay i cd'd to "/" and ran the statement ~ im a bit of an ubuntu noob, is there a place to view a list of commands to run in the terminal? it seems like im learning more everyday even after a year
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: gthumb can do it, or you can do multiple images using imagemagick in a bash script
<hydrid> after adding medibuntu repositories what i do to install skype?
<Philantrop> I'd like to look into upstart's configuration. AFAIK, native upstart configs have replaced the traditional System-V init scripts since 9.10 or so. The initscripts package (from lucid) seems to contain plain old sysv scripts only, though. Where would I find the native configuration? Or is this maybe the wrong channel to ask?
<Homely_Girl_> bean: miss me?
<ActionParsnip> hydrid: sudo apt-get install skype
<azrael_> how do i run fsck from desktop?
<iceroot> hydrid: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<bean> of course, Homely_Girl_ ha
<Homely_Girl_> And why is it saying my nick is in use??
<hydrid> thanks
<guntbert> Philantrop: for lucid try #ubuntu+1
<SteveIgnorant> sacarlson: mostly was django (not what im looking for)  and something called blender
<smerdis> Hi all, I want to know how to make a livecd out of a minimal installation disk. I already made custom distros, but out of repositories or livecds themseleves. Is it the same process? I.E: mount the .iso, work in chroot, etc? What about the installing?
<sacarlson> ﻿SteveIgnorant: you can do a man command to get info on a command like >man find , and you can google bash that has the list of commands
<bean> Homely_Girl_: because your old one is ghosted, idk
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: from liveCD run: sudo fdisk -l   to see the partitions. Then run: sudo fsck -a /dev/partition_name
<Philantrop> guntbert: Ok, thanks.
<iceroot> azrael_: use a terminal to use fsck on a unmount media
<ariftux> ActionParsnip: should I remove image viewer?
<Homely_Girl_> bean: or someone's having fun 'cos they got my password
<iceroot> !remaster | smerdis
<ubottu> smerdis: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bean> Homely_Girl_: heh
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: only if you dont use it, you can have both installed
<smerdis> Thanks a lot.
<bean> Homely_Girl_: do /msg nickserv ghost Homely_Girl password
<Sick_of_Crap> bean: like the new nick?
<bean> ha, nice
<Sick_of_Crap> lol
<SteveIgnorant> sacarlson: ty
<Sick_of_Crap> bean: so I rebooted, now wot?
<bean> Sick_of_Crap: so now, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bean> !fixapt | Sick_of_Crap
<ubottu> Sick_of_Crap: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<azrael_> ok what should it be doing cus i dont think it doing anything?
<bean> or that
<d3mon_> sup?
<iceroot> azrael_: read the manpage
<azrael_> i did i  input sudo fsck -a
<Sick_of_Crap> ubotto: u preaching to the converted!!
<iceroot> azrael_: ok reread it
<hydrid> iceroot: Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<azrael_> ?
<bean> Sick_of_Crap: ubottu is a bot btw, people can just invoke it to say things
<azrael_> - a is repair
<Sick_of_Crap> I am not a complete idiot....am merely venting! lol
<bean> ha
<azrael_> that what i need
<Sick_of_Crap> I know u set it off! lol
<cemc> hi. I'm trying to install the latest wine beta (1.1.35) from the ubuntu-wine/ppa, but it's complaining about some missing wine1.2. any ideas?
<Sick_of_Crap> It did nothing btw.
<iceroot> azrael_: and what should it repair?
<Sick_of_Crap> bean: sudo dpkg --configure -a did nothing
<iceroot> hydrid: medibuntu enabled?
<bean> Sick_of_Crap: ok, so no output?
<Sick_of_Crap> none
<bean> ok
<azrael_> file systems errors
<iceroot> azrael_: ...
<ActionParsnip> cemc: try uninstalling wine then reinstalling it
<azrael_> thats what it says
<iceroot> azrael_: it should repair a partition, right?
<azrael_> file systems
<iceroot> azrael_: what about telling fsck that partiion?
<bean> Sick_of_Crap: now try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Sick_of_Crap> bean: would u like to come in thru a back door of sorts?? :P And no, I don't say that to all the geeks!! lol
<bean> on the command line
<bean> Sick_of_Crap: I'd be happy to
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: try the manufacturers tool, the main drive manufacturers tools are on the ultimate boot cd
<cemc> ActionParsnip: there's no wine package installed (dpkg -l *wine* shows nothing). it's a fresh Karmic, it hadn't seen wine yet
<ActionParsnip> cemc: then use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install wine   may help
<bean> ActionParsnip: I swear theres a bug in 9.10 that claims you have lots of bad sectos, when you dont
<azrael_> where is that
<hydrid> iceroot: i think :)
<iceroot> hydrid: less /etc/apt/sources.list  to pastebin please
<cemc> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/350918/
<hydrid> they are enabled yes in the software sources
<iceroot> hydrid: ok
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: www.ultimatebootcd.com
<iceroot> hydrid: and yu used sudo apt-get update before?
<d3mon_> try runing it a few times
<ariftux> Anybody know how to make partition table on flashdisk? appear Error: Input/output error during read on /dev/sdb
<cemc> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/350920/
<azrael_> so i would have to burn that to a cd
<ActionParsnip> cemc: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine*; sudo apt-get --purge remove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install wine
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, where can I get gl.h and glx.h? it's not in /usr/include
<hydrid> yep i used this one Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: gparted
<ActionParsnip> azrael_: you cant fix a mounted partition so you will need a USB stick or a CD
<ariftux> I've tried...is not work..
<ariftux> sacarlson: I've tried...is not work..
<iceroot> hydrid: apt-cache search skype
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> Hello all, by any chance is there a way to know the name of my screen using a command line ?
<hydrid> ok
<ActionParsnip> cemc: get wine completely off (your wine installed apps are in ~ which will not be manipulated)
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux:  you must unmount it before you can partition or format it
<guntbert> Ctrl_Alt_Del: "name of your screen"? please explain
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: if the partition is the system partition you cannot do this in a booted system as the partition will be busy
<ActionParsnip> ariftux: its easier to do it in a liveCD or USB system
<d3mon_> maybe the display???
<pat|nG> does ATI gfx card works fine on 3D desktop?
<Magestik> he wants to know the monitor model
<ActionParsnip> pat|nG: depends on the model
<azrael_> ok i got fsck doing it thing and it said it just fixed sum errors but its not done yet
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> guntbert: My screen is a "DELL", can a command line tell it to me ?
<sacarlson> ﻿ActionParsnip: must it be mounted?  boot from a live cd or some other device if needed
<ActionParsnip> Ctrl_Alt_Del: what video card do you use?
<Magestik> nvidia
<pat|nG> ActionParsnip: got any idea on what type of ATI that works fine on 3D desktop?
<guntbert> Ctrl_Alt_Del: ah you want the manufacturer of your computer?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: to fix a partition it needs to be unmounted so the data does not change
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> ActionParsnip: it' s an intel video card
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> guntbert: yes, that's right.
<ariftux> ActionParsnip: Can you explain more detail? I'm newbie in Ubuntu...
<d3mon_> hey, how well, and what side effects would "iptables -P INPUT DROP" have?????
<korcan> I just did a fresh install x64 for karmic, ran the update and now when I login it goes to a terminal screen in upper left corner...  I can't do anything else...
<azrael_> is it normal for firefox to crash when fsck is running?
<azrael_> cus it did and it won't load back up
<sacarlson> ﻿ActionParsnip: the data will be totaly lost if you repartition or format the disk
<ActionParsnip> Ctrl_Alt_Del: if you jump into display settings, it may say
<Ricket> how do you print the exit code of something?
<sharperguy> Is it possible to get libgtk1.2 in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: true but we are only fsck-ing the partition which is neither of those thins
<d3mon_> hey, how well, and what side effects would "iptables -P INPUT DROP" have?????
<azrael_> is it normal for firefox to crash when fsck is running?
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> ActionParsnip: any clue for the command I can use to achieve ?
<azrael_> cus it did and it won't load back up
<coz_> azrael_,  you are running a system check ?
<alberto> hi
<hydrid> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/d74a15837
<azrael_> yea i  put sudo fsck in to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> pat|nG: you can check www.ati.com
<guntbert> Ctrl_Alt_Del: probably (via acpi) but I really don't know
<alberto> I've got some problems with front-ends of mplayer
<Joeseph> I'm trying to add a 4th desktop (Like the two that come default.) But When I add it (via the switcher at the bottom right, or the simple compiz settings) nothing updates... Ideas?
<Ricket> nevermind, I found it: echo $?
<coz_> azrael_,  why not just set a command  to run system check for next boot
<azrael_> it on pass 5 now and it says its fix a bunch of stuff
<d3mon_> hey, how well does does "iptables -P INPUT DROP" work?????
<alberto> How to set x11 default out video?
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> guntbert: alright I will look for further info about acpi, good start, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ctrl_Alt_Del: sudo lshw | less     may tell you
<azrael_> ok it done
<rblst> hi folks
<azrael_> checking to see if the file systme is fixed now
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> ActionParsnip: ok trying that.....
<coz_> azrael_,  i would run   sudo touch /forcefsck  << i believe  so that it checks the filesystem  before you actually boot in
<alberto> I'm using gl nut it's very slow in full screen mode
<d3mon_> iptables -P INPUT DROP         <---------------- does this work?
<ActionParsnip> Ctrl_Alt_Del: there is the display icon under system -> admin (I think) which may tell you
<Ghoul> Hello, I have a UNR 9.10 karmic on a 1005HA EeePc; the microphone doesn't work with skype. So far from google recommendations I've installed the latest linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic. This got the sound recorder working and I can record sound now as opposed to earlier, however I still can't use skype for conversations. From further reading around the net the next recommendation is to select from Skype Intel as an input device, and pulse
<ariftux> sacarlson: Gparted can't read my device?
<diego_> que pasa
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: it can't read your usb flash disk?  can you do a lsusb and see it?
<alberto> diego_: please speak in english
<domedagen> It says that I don't seem to have 3D acceleration. I think I recently installed nvidia-glx. Do I have to enable it or something?
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> ActionParsnip: that command returns lot of info and I am checking if what I am looking for is in the result.....
<reyarth> help
<ActionParsnip> Ctrl_Alt_Del: well you want you monitor model don't you, look for that
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: lshw was a good call - thx for reminding us ...
<reyarth> aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: ;)
<reyarth> come funziona qui???
<guntbert> !it | reyarth
<ubottu> reyarth: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ghoul> guess everyone got scared away from the lenght of my question lol :)
<Ghoul> should find a way to summarize it in 1 line
<rblst> i have an old problem, i hope someone can help me: my hp laserjet 1018 usb printer is not recognized in ubuntu 9.x, i get errors like these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350923/; also, lsusb will not output anything until i unplug my printer
<ariftux> sacarlson: yes, I see. Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0951:1613 Kingston Technology
<PyroPhelia> what would cause mdmadm to check an array?  according to mdstat it's checking one of my arrays and I didn't envoke it.  what is it doing?
<Joeseph> What program controls the multiple workspaces in ubuntu? (eg. the two 'desktops' you have to start out with)
<azrael_> ok i had to reboot
<alberto> any idea?
<reyarth> help me ubottu, where are the channel #ubuntu-it??????
<azrael_> wat was that last command
<PyroPhelia> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: but unplug and plug and see nothing with gparted?   and nothing automounts?
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> ActionParsnip: it doesn't appear but never mind, will look further in depth with those clues, thanks a lot for great help.
<rblst> reyarth, type this: \\join #ubuntu-it
<Ctrl_Alt_Del> guntbert: thanks for your help....
<reyarth> \\join #ubuntu-it
<azrael_> wat was that last command  for fsck
<iceroot> rblst: reyarth /join #ubuntu-it
<domedagen> How do I get 3D acceleration for xubuntu 9.04?
<PyroPhelia>  /join #ubuntu-it
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿ariftux: you might want to look at the /var/log/system and see what is happening at the unplug plug event
<rblst> reyarth: sorry, slash, not backslah...
<guntbert> Ctrl_Alt_Del: kudos to ActionParsnip  :)
<spO> i type smbpasswd -a user  ... but it doesn't get added to any password file
<reyarth> very thanks:D
<Magestik> Ctrl_Alt_Del> thx
<azrael_> ok so the fsck did not work what else is there to try and fix my file system
<ariftux> sacarlson: but my device can read without partition in disk utility...
<BenFrank_> my 8 gig ipod nano red is recognized but i cannot import music to it.  i've used rythmbox, amarok, songbird, banshee.., any suggestions?
<rblst> i am sure someone can help me with this: my hp laserjet 1018 usb printer is not recognized in ubuntu 9.x, i get errors like these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350923/; also, lsusb will not output anything until i unplug my printer
<reyarth> I'm enter in the channel .it, very thanks for yours support, and sorry for my bad english
<ActionParsnip> BenFrank_: gtkpod
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: disk utility?  is that ubuntu?
<guntbert> reyarth: no problems :)
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | BenFrank_
<ubottu> BenFrank_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ariftux> sacarlson: Palimpsest Disk Utility...
<PyroPhelia> so any mdadm admins around?
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: is that linux?
<ariftux> sacarlson: Yes...
<BenFrank_> Action: thank you.  i have googled and googled.  i just had to ask
<ariftux> sacarlson: You do not know that?
<guntbert> sacarlson: its a tool you can install in ubuntu
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: no I don't know the name of every destro
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm trying to recover grub2 after installing windows, trying to follow a guide that minimec sent me but there are differences between my setup and the guide and i'm having trouble
<azrael_> ok now my terminal is all grayed out
<MrWizeGuy1983> i've managed to get my partitions mounted in livecd but can't get grub restored properly
<azrael_> wat casue that
<ariftux> sacarlson: What distro do you use?
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to open links open in an x forwarded email client in the local web browser on the connecting system?
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux:  ubuntu 8.04 and 9.1
<mezquitale> MrWizeGuy1983, can you ask the real question, all in one line
<pm> Hey everybody, I have a somewhat unusual problem. I just installed the most recent ubuntu server on an old thinkpad. I need to use a rt2500 PCMCIA wireless card. I do not know how to get it to work. lspci shows the card. I have the server-thinkpad right here with me so I can try some things you suggest. many thanks
<spO> i type smbpasswd -a user  ... but it doesn't get added to any password file
<MrWizeGuy1983> ok mezquitale how can i recover grub2 when i'm on livecd and have my partitions mounted
<ariftux> sacarlson: I use Ubuntu 9.10 too..
<azrael_> ok now my terminal is all grayed out
<azrael_> ok now my terminal is all grayed out
<azrael_> ok now my terminal is all grayed out
<FloodBot2> azrael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> spO: it will be used when users connect to the samba service
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux:  gparted worked for me with my USB flash, I've had some problems with usb drive lately with the counter fiting.  fake disks that say they are 2gig but are only 500meg
<mezquitale> MrWizeGuy1983, you dont recover grub2, there is no need, you just simply reinstall grub2 and grub2 should be able to figure out where your operating systems are at although grub2 might require a little tweaking sometimes
<MrWizeGuy1983> mezquitale, i'm not too familiar with grub2, i did an apt-get install grub within the livecd will that do it?
<airstrike> i can't install python-ogre even after adding the PPA and sudo apt-get update. the ppa link is https://launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa -- what is the problem? :/
<ariftux> sacarlson: So, how to make gparted read my usb drive?
<mezquitale> MrWizeGuy1983, I have never reinstalled grub2, I suggest you either try the forums, try again in the channel at another time, or try #grub channel
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks for the try mezquitale
<crankharder> hey all, what's a good way to enable file sharing from ubuntu to OSX?
<SteveIgnorant> why use ubuntu over arch linux
<azrael_> ok sum of my apps are not loading write they were before but not they load all grayed out
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: ok whats the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-ogre
<MrWizeGuy1983> mezquitale, one other thing, i tried apt-get install grub2 and it said it was referred to by grub-pc
<azrael_> wat could causer this
<guntbert> !ot | SteveIgnorant
<ActionParsnip> !ot | SteveIgnorant
<ubottu> SteveIgnorant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: after it's pluged in it should automount you should umount it and then run gparted. but I think you tried that or it never automounts
<coz_> azrael_,   bad video driver??
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: use http://pastebin.com
<azrael_> nope
<ariftux> sacarlson: The last time I use it for Usb StartUp Disk..
<pm> lspci shows my wireless card, ifconfig doesn't. does that mean there's no driver installed?
<azrael_> it like terminal and ubuntu update manager
<arghh2d2> SteveIgnorant: please dont rally another batch of ubuntu refugees to #archlinux
<azrael_> they load all grayed out
<hzroot> sa
<SteveIgnorant> arghh2d2: ive never used archlinux, but it looks cool. i was just curious haha
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: well don't boot from it or you can't use gparted.  does it or doesn't it automount?
<troy43> Hi!, can someone answer a question about PPA ..
<ActionParsnip> !ask | troy43:
<guntbert> SteveIgnorant: please keep to the topic
<ubottu> troy43:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shooree> hi guys. Just installed karmic and am following some tutorials on how to make it work nicely. I messed up a bit though, and now I get "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440" every time I use sudo. thoughts?
<billiard_junkee> troy43, are you trying to get sound working with wine games, by chance?
<ariftux> sacarlson: It never automounts..
<mezquitale> MrHeavy, Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Duzchip> Hi, got a problem with SiS. When i use the sis driver in xorg my desktop becomes all blue-shimmering and wierd. when i use vesa its alright (but cant use vesa cause of the very low resolution)
<arghh2d2> SteveIgnorant: it's not easy arch linux installs a command line system that you have to build from scratch...stick with ubuntu.
<mezquitale> MrWizeGuy1983, , Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<azrael_> and my shut down and restart bars are doing the same thing
<Duzchip> Anyone know if there is some fix or way to correct this?
<troy43> I have a jaunty package published in my PPA.. can I extend it to be a karmic package also? from the webpage?
<sacarlson> ﻿ ariftux: did you look at the /var/log/system file and find out why?
<ActionParsnip> shooree: looks like you have foolishly chmodded the sudoers file 777 which is MASSIVELY unsecure
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/140667/
<billiard_junkee> shooree, "chmod 440 /etc/sudoers" maybe?
<shooree> righty
<troy43> billiard: No.. sorry..
<guntbert> shooree: boot to recovery system, go to root console, there you type chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<shooree> righty, thanks
<billiard_junkee> I dont know a thing about it then troy43 , sorry
<prime_heretic> shooree: what are the permissions like on other files in /etc?
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: and can you give a pastebin of /etc/apt/sources.list
<shooree> is there a quick way to see that, prime_heretic?
<ActionParsnip> shooree: leave that file aone and you will get fewer issues
<troy43> billiard: Ok, thanks,, so it's not anybody here with a PPA..
<scunizi> shooree: ls -lar /etc
<ariftux> sacarlson: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<shooree> I know what I did. I used a root console to enter into /etc/ and paste over my old /etc/ folder
<ActionParsnip> troy43: you wil need to compile it under karmic
<Duzchip> Anyone know anything about sis-bugs in 9.10?
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/140670/ > relevant info at the very bottom
<shooree> I read that's how I get my app settings to stay intact
<scunizi> !sis > Duzchip
<prime_heretic> shooree: ls -l /etc like scunizi says
<guntbert> shooree: and don't believe everything you read
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: well I think I would try reformat it,  maybe with that dd command to start
<Duzchip> scunizi: ?
<troy43> ActionPartship: Ok, so I have to do it in the commandline.. like the same commands I did for uploading the jaunty package..
<shooree> prime_heretic, it's 99% root root
<emma> unquery
<scunizi> Duzchip: sorry.. was trying to see if ubottu had any info on sis
<gigglefight> does anyone have information on dronbl? what is it?
<Duzchip> scunizi: aha, thanks :)
<prime_heretic> shooree: what about the drwx things at the start?
<shooree> again, how do I check that? :) prime_heretic
<shooree> oh
<shooree> sry
<shooree> I know what u meant
<ariftux> sacarlson: How to use dd command? I'm newbie..
<prime_heretic> shooree: ls -l /etc paste the results into http://dpaste.com/
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release | pastebinit
<gigglefight> I've resolved my issue with dronebl; but I don't know how I can prevent it from happening again; or how did it come about.
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: pastebinit is a cli app to pastebin stuff
<shafh> Hi. Please, can any help me. I have just installed Amarok on ubuntu 9.10 but can't play mp3. What do i have to do?
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: can you give the outputted url
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: maybe it needs low level format that you need to get from kingstone but let me look for dd
<shafh> I need a codec i think
<iSpoof> im new 2 ubuntu, using blubuntu theme, but progress bars are hard to see because of a gradient from white to blue with white numbers. where can i customize the appearance of progress bars?
<ActionParsnip> shafh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: No LSB modules are available. You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<shooree> prime_heretic, http://dpaste.com/140673/ thank you very much, man
<troy43> ActionParsnip: Ok, but what if I want to do a dapper package, I don't have a dapper installation to compile it, instead I thought the ppa buildroots will do it for me..
<ActionParsnip> shafh: you may need to change the audio in amarok to use gstreamer
<gigglefight> usings 9.10 through Virtualbox on Windows7 now. scanned my computer for any viruses using Kaspersky and Clamtk.
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: funky, ok what is the output of: msb_ release -c
<Duzchip> the sis-driver in 8.04 worked perfectly but not the one in 9.10
<Duzchip> strange
<ActionParsnip> troy43: dapper is dead
<ActionParsnip> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Duzchip> !SiS
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: seems like if gparted won't see it that it must need low level formating
<ActionParsnip> troy43: unless its a server based app
<pm> Hey everybody, I just installed the most recent ubuntu server on an old thinkpad. I need to use a ralink rt2500 PCMCIA wireless card. I do not know how to get it to work. lspci shows the card. I have the server-thinkpad right here with me so I can try some things you suggest. many thanks
<ActionParsnip> troy43: dapper on a desktop isnt supported
<shafh> Hey any know a mp3 codec for amarok on ubuntu 9.10?
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: msb: command not found
<prime_heretic> shooree: dude lots of files screwed there, passwd too
<Duzchip> !xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ariftux> sacarlson: How to do that?
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: lsb_release -c   sorry
<shooree> prime_heretic, I messed it all up then
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: Codename: karmic
<troy43> ActionParship: I have a friend that uses dapper, he doesnt update, I would like he can install my ppa app..
<ariftux> sacarlson: I don't understand low level formatting..
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: cool, ok then i cant see a sinlge thing wrong
<prime_heretic> shooree: /etc/group too
<shooree> prime_heretic, all I wanted was to restore a year of happy system usage
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: is there a chance that the package isn't named right in the PPA?
<shooree> what are my options?
<marco> hi. in my ubuntu 9.10, how can i see where is my audio device? (/dev/blabla). i tried "lspci" but nothing. thanks
<prime_heretic> shooree: guess you can fix it, it just looks like files with datestamp '2009-12-06'
<mezquitale> pm, some old thinkpads have an issue, they take forever to boot up with the wireless card, I suggest you use the forums for this one
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=10
<ActionParsnip> troy43: then you will need to instll dapper yourself and compile the app. You may have issues as the newer libs needed by the newer code may also need compiling so it gets a bit messy
<gigglefight> here's another inquiry: with virtualbox, how can you make the window larger. it seems very small to me.
<shooree> prime_heretic, I literally merged/have overwritten the newly installed /etc/ with my old one
<troy43> ActionParsnip: I think I'll have to struggle with commandline and package compile again, it's a shame the ppa buildroots dont do this automatically..
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: make sure you change the device to your device name
<pm> mezquitale, thanks for your answer. I
<mezquitale> marco, try lspci -v
<prime_heretic> shooree: oh, it's not just a permissions issue then, they're the wrong files?
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: can you ping the ppa?
<guntbert> gigglefight: you need to install guest additions - further vbox support in #vbox
<shafh> Hey any know a mp3 codec for amarok on ubuntu 9.10?
<shooree> prime_heretic, well I have installed all the packages I had on the previous system
<gigglefight> thank you guntbert!
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: i suggest you also add it in software sources just to test
<ActionParsnip> shafh: i'd ask in #kubuntu as its a kde app
<shooree> prime_heretic, I used a package list I made
<shafh> thanks
<ActionParsnip> shafh: you may need to jump in the options to change the output from whatever kde uses to gstreamer
<mezquitale> marcell_, try sudo aplay -l
<shooree> but I might have messed something up near the end, prime_heretic
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: i worked it out
<pm> Hey, does ubuntu karmic server have pcmcia support built in? I can see a pcmcia card via lspci. does that mean pcmcia support works?
<shafh> hmm okay i try that
<prime_heretic> shooree: ls -l | grep '2009-12-06'
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿ariftux: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=10  I think is the device name you need
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: look at the compile status (right hand) on https://launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa
<prime_heretic> shooree: those are your broken files
<XiXaQ> pm, #ubuntu-server is a good place for that question.
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: latest compile was 11 weeks ago and failed
<airstrike> there's no rollback to a previous compile?
<XiXaQ> pm, I don't see why it wouldn't though.
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: that will wipe the partition table then it should be able to go to gparted and fix it
<shooree> prime_heretic, did what you said. should I just reinstall if it will save me hours to fix this?
<ariftux> sacarlson: 10+0 records in 10+0 records out 5120 bytes (5.1 kB) copied, 0.0131254 s, 390 kB/s
<pm> XiXaQ, noone seems to answer there, but I#ll try again. thanks for your answer anyway.
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: you'll need a different ppa
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: you'll know to check that now ;)
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: ugh.. yeah, thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: I hope you did the right disk
<prime_heretic> shooree: it's up to you dude, personally I would, it's kinda difficult to tell what#s broken and what's not
<pm> How can I check if my wireless card has a driver associated, and how can I associate a driver with a wireless card?
<marco> hi mezquitale, no, only description about the device (Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB.....)
<ActionParsnip> pm: sudo lshw -C network
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: now try gparted again and make sure you are in root mode when you run gparted
<prime_heretic> shooree: write it off as part of the learning curve and reinstall
<laeg> i tunnel traffic from a remote box through pidgin/firefox => putty dynamic port 5555->127.0.0.1 to my ubuntu home box running openssh and it works great - when i try to use a facebook app which works server side it asks me to open port 9393?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: advise: gksudo gparted   then ;)
<shooree> prime_heretic, right then. thanks for your help. Do you have any ideas on how best to try and utilize my saved /etc/ folder, without screwing things up next time?
<prime_heretic> shooree: why do you want to retain your /etc folder?
<mezquitale> marco, why do you want to know this information though?  in 9.10 everytying is straight forward, what you need to know is the index in aplay -l, the sound card with 0 is the default, if you want to change the default card use "sound" applet in "preferences"
<shooree> prime_heretic, because I thought that's where the app settings are and I want all my old apps back
<shooree> prime_heretic, and not have to spend 4 hours tuning them all
<prime_heretic> shooree: well app configs are usually in your home directory, daemon configs generally go in /etc
<ActionParsnip> shooree: just archive them
<Homely_Girl> ActionParsnip: you'll be pleased 2 know I'm engaged in a little "backdoor action" with bean!! He's got my hdd going like the clappers!!
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: ya gksudo gparted like ActionParsnp says
<shooree> the old install is gone, plowed over
<ActionParsnip> Homely_Girl: nice, nothing wrong with backdoor action
<DrManhattan> aw yeah.
<pm> ActionParsnip, thanks for the hint. lshw tells me I've got a wireless card with driver=rt2500pci . Sounds good! It also says *-network DISABLED though. What does that mean?
<DrManhattan> a lil mud on the helmet.
<shooree> I will just use the package install to get all the apps and stuff back, I guess, and manually tune them.
<marco> mezquerade, because i try to use fnfxd (for toshiba laptop) to use the "fn" shortcut. but fnfxd failed because for audio it search a "/dev/mixer" that my system doesn't have.
<prime_heretic> shooree: like /home/shooree/.mozilla/firefox will be your firefox config
<shooree> yea I saved that separately, prime_heretic
<shooree> :) that one's good
<ariftux> sacarlson: Not working...still can't read my usb.
<JohnyK> can someone help me to install
<JohnyK> an eggdrop
<shooree> anyway, thanks
 * Homely_Girl thinks bean is an absolute gent with his gentle backdoor entry!! :D
<scunizi> shooree: always easier to have a seperate /home partition for fresh installs.. install normally naming the old /home as the new /home without formatting
<ActionParsnip> pm: make sure its the right one, you may need to blacklist rt2500usb
<prime_heretic> shooree: if you want to retain some /etc files back them up and restore them one by one, you can;t just blanket copy them across
<ActionParsnip> pm: try: sudo iwlist scan    to see if it detects APs
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: you mean you can't partition it,  well it might be time to go to kingstone and get there utility to low level format it
<shooree> prime_heretic, scunizi I'll keep that in mind. thanks
<as3w5> Does any of you know LaRoza from the ubuntuforums?
<laeg> i tunnel traffic from a remote box through pidgin/firefox => putty dynamic port 5555->127.0.0.1 to my ubuntu home box running openssh and it works great - when i try to use a facebook app which works server side it asks me to open port 9393?
<pm> ActionParsnip, iwlist scan says Interface doesn't support scanning: Network is down. How do I blacklist a driver again?
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | pm
<ubottu> pm: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mezquitale> marco,  try #alsa
<sacarlson> ﻿ariftux: I'm not familiure with kingstone I played with alcore they have tools that low level format that I'm sure kingstone must have the same
<ariftux> sacarlson: Ok, I'll go now...btw thanks 4 all
<marco> mezquerade, thanks a lot :)
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿ariftux: sorry and good luck
<hydrid> my firefox still does a lot of time to load a page.(enabled ipv6)
 * centHOGG thinks ff v35 bad
<peturRrR> Is Ubuntu x64 without issues? (flash etc.) ?
<ActionParsnip> peturRrR: works flawlessly here
<sacarlson> ﻿peturRrR: I've had issues.  most recent was I can't get naptd to work on Ubuntu 8.04 x64 it works on 8.04, 9.1 in 32 bit
<torasuku> How do I remove all shadows from Compiz (Ubuntu 9.10)?
<milhous> hi everyone, just got a netbook and don't have a cdrom or flash drive big enough for UNR. has anyone had luck with doing a kickstart so that the iso can load over web url? just trying to think of options.
<sacarlson> ﻿milhous: I played a bit with booting with pxe network boot.  I never tried to install but I guess you could
<jiohdi> milhous, if it has xp or vista you can use wubi
<jiohdi> milhous: the main flaw I have found in wubi is that after an update it sometimes refuses to start saying something like kernel panic or some such
<mikeymop> What's the easiest way for a clueless person such as myself to add a new hard drive and use encryption?
<milhous> interesting.
<milhous> not sure what that is, but i'll look that up right now
<ActionParsnip> mikeymop: install the drive and get it detected in BIOS, you can then run: gksudo gparted    and you can configure the partition as you wish
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: what is the difference between gksudo sudo and sudo -s?
<tritium> jiohdi: gksudo is for gui applications, sudo is for command line applications, and sudo -s (sudo -i as well) are for root shells.
<prime_heretic> Does anyone know if Ubuntu's keyserver is ok with RSA keys or does it have to be DSA?
<mikeymop> ActionParsnipP: gparted isn't making the encryption thing easy.  Is there a manual that I should be reading?
<laeg> i tunnel traffic from a remote box through pidgin/firefox => putty dynamic port 5555->127.0.0.1 to my ubuntu home box running openssh and it works great - when i try to use a facebook app which works server side it asks me to open port 9393?
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: gksudo is the correct way to launch x based apps with elevated access, sudo is ONLY for command line apps, sudo -s  gives a root-like terminal with elevated priveledges using the user whom launched the sudo's profile
<ActionParsnip> mikeymop: thats all I know, gparted can set it up
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip: thanks
<PatrickD`> mikeymop, what kind of encryption?
<tritium> jiohdi: and you'll want to use sudo -i in favor of sudo -s.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: if you run graphical apps (like gedit) with sudo then you can garbage ownerships of files
<sacarlson> ﻿ mikeymop:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<PatrickD`> mikeymop, you may have to install cryptsetup first
<mikeymop> I'm not too particular about the type of encryption and don't require anything strong.
<mikeymop> cryptsetup is now installed
<shazbotmcnasty> I know there's a command to to tell ubottu to tell me how to remove gnome, but I can't remember it :<
<shazbotmcnasty> debfoster?
<shazbotmcnasty> nvm I got it
<sacarlson> ﻿mikeymop:  I just encrypt one file at a time from within gedit
<PatrickD`> sacarlson, that is kind of useless
<PatrickD`> expecially if you use it to compress files that are >1gig
<mikeymop> Yeah, I want to use the filesystem in a normal manner.
<stephanie_> Ok, having DVD play issues in totem. Already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, still no play. ANy suggestions?
<stephanie_> VLC isn't playing either.
<milhous> oh ok, so wubi installs ubuntu while keeping windows.
<mka> stephanie_, is libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4 installed?
<ActionParsnip> stephanie_: you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos
<Tayl> Good evening all.
<stephanie_> HOw do I access medibuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PatrickDK> visit the medibuntu webpage :)
<Owned9> whowhoo
<mka> stephanie_, try sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs after enabling medibuntu repositories
<stephanie_> mka, how do I add the repos?
<mka> stephanie_, follow instructions in http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> stephanie_: its in the link ubottu gave
<mikeymop> PatrickD`
<stephanie_> Works.
<VirusCollector> Would anybody be willing to help me get TiLP working?
<ActionParsnip> stephanie_: thats why i made her give the factoid
<mka> stephanie_, they are simple and straightforward
<mikeymop> ;Looks like you pointed me in the right direction.  Thanks.
 * stephanie_ grins...
<stephanie_> Got it.
<PatrickDK> ya, I run encryption on my desktop and laptop, and have it decrypt my home parition when I login
<PatrickDK> now your options is to use luks or not to :)
<PatrickDK> luks lets you use multible passwords
<PatrickDK> but also takes a crapload of time to check if your not using the first password in the list
<VirusCollector> Wondering why I chose 64-bit... makes everything harder...
<pm> ActionParsnip, tried blacklisting, should lsmod no longer show the blacklisted module?
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: depends on your needs
<PatrickDK> heh, 32bit is so 90's
<eltume> Help. I'm on U-Lite (Ubuntu Lite) Linux and I am trying to verify an iso in the desktop folder with an md5sum but the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM are not working. ??
<centHOGG> VirusCollector: always DOS
<ActionParsnip> pm: only ifit originally was loaded, lsmod shows the installed modules
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know, but compiling things sucks.
<shazbotmcnasty> debfoster is great and all, but I don't know which ones I want to remove.
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: TiLP is giving me an undefined symbol error when I run it...
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: its identical in 32bit and 64bit
<oCean_> eltume: define not working
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: then the coders need to love the 64bit more afaics
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: Ah well, maybe I don't really know what I'm talking about.
<PatrickDK> VirusCollector, was it maybe compiled for 32bit and you don't have 32bit libs installed?
<CQ> hi guys... I have a few internal SATA slots left, and just bought a SATA to ESATA adapter and want to put an external drive into the system... is that drive hot swappable, or what do I have to do? I want to be able to unplug it as it's a backup drive...
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: its usually transparent with compiles
<eltume> oCean, define what?
<VirusCollector> PatrickDK: Nope, I installed it from repositories.
<oCean_> eltume: what do you mean by "not working"
<trevor> where the screensavers directory located?
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: When I try to compile Tilp myself, it gives me a strange libusb error.
<centHOGG> CQ: check your bios settings before hot-swapping sata
<CQ> centHOGG: I looked through the BISO... wnat settings in particular?
<CQ> centHOGG: is there a way to check from linux if it's enabled?
<huggesanp> It seems that old data like gnome is reappearing in a fresh new installation. It made it go kind of nuts, I think (not my computer). How should I solve this?
<VirusCollector> I should mention I'm not really experienced in Linux stuff.
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: looks like you need the -dev package for what its chasing
<CQ> I see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/hotswap but that's only for IDE drives...
<VirusCollector> Then again if I was I wouldn't be here.
<Lungan> Is there anyway to automount any device that goes into the computer in fluxbox? Pretty anyoing that i have to go to the terminal en mount every device like ipod, pen drives and so on?
<pm> ActionParsnip: thanks, any way to remove installed modules then?
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: I did install libusb-dev. Still error.
<smackdaddy> hi i setup ubuntu server running virtual machine manager in xfce and the virtual machine is runing an instance of JeOS but it is so slow, using 98% CPU why is it doing this?
<felix_> f
<felix_> hello
<ActionParsnip> pm: if its loaded you can run: sudo rmmod module_name
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: I mean, installing from repositories should just work, right? But running "sudo tilp" gives me "undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: then websearch the bit of output casuing issues and see if help turns up
<Lungan> Is there anyway to automount any device that goes into the computer in fluxbox? Pretty anyoing that i have to go to the terminal en mount every device like ipod, pen drives and so on?
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: I have. All it gives me is an outdated IRC log that doesn't help.
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: I've also checked the forums. Nothing.
<sacarlson> ﻿smackdaddy:  I don't know what's in jeOS but if it has something like the linux >top you can look and see what is running that uses the cpu cycles
<kane77> hi, recently I chaged to public IP, and now I had few people trying to remotely control my computer, how can I monitor if my computer is safe?
<Tayl> Can anyone recommend a good MSN and Googletalk IM client? Preferably separate.
<smackdaddy> ok, jeos is virtual ubuntu 8.04lts
<VCoolio> Lungan: try thunar with thunar-volman extension
<vlt> kane77: There's no such thing as a safe computer. But aside from that, look at `netstat -tuplen` to see what ports your machine is listening on.
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: OK, it appears that when libusb upgraded to version 1.0, they completely broke the API. That is why the compatibility libraries are required.
<sacarlson> ﻿ kane77: if it runs ssh and you want to have access from outside I suggest you put it on a none normal port number,  I also make my samba only access from within my local network
<matelko> Hi people. I was here today to solve booting Linux from windows boot.ini.  Now I solved that. If anybody interested in I am here to explain.
<jason__> hey guys - got a problem. Talking to somebody who installed the broadcom STA driver and now they cannot boot. Kubuntu just doesnt bring up the login screen. How can they remove the STA Broadcom driver in recovery console?
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: is their not a PPA for what you are installing
<centHOGG> b
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: A PPA?
<centHOGG> CQ: idk of any way to check
<huggesanp> Will "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdaX" wipe erase data on partition sdaX? Will it erase anything beyond sdaX?
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: a server like the one you install apps from but not maintained by canonical
<kane77> sacarlson, do you have a minute to help me with it?
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: Like the TiLP source site?
<noise_> hi ,i am starting learning c++,but i dont understand what kind of editor should i use
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<vlt> huggesanp: It will only erase /dev/sdaX
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: I'll check this.
<CQ> huggesanp: use /dev/random, not /dev/zero, but yes, it should just erase /dev/sdaX  To check, do a dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/tmp/partitionfile.dd and see if the filesize is the same as of the partition ...
<sacarlson> ﻿kane77:  what you need?
<Fitz11> Can someone help me
<vlt> huggesanp: But if you have changed your partition layout recently you should check what the kernel thinks your partitions end ;-)=
<guntbert> !ide | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<oCean_> Fitz11: just ask the channel and see
<noise_> ok thanks,
<noise_> how is emacs ?
<Pirate-King> hello
<jason__> anybody? How do I remove broadcom STA drivers from recovery console? It bricked my system.
<Fitz11> ok does anyone know how to work ubuntu
<VCoolio> noise_: oh no, don't ask that, it will bring up an emacs-vim war; but the answer: it has a steep learning curve
<vlt> huggesanp: I'd advocate against /dev/random (too slow) and running the dd command doens't make much sense, there's an easier way to check the length of the partition (according to the kernel)
<oCean_> Fitz11: don't forget to share the details of your issue...
<arquebus> noise- emacs is easy to learn because you can use it graphically (with a mouse) before you start learning all the keyboard commands
<eugene_bondarenk> hi, every time I restart comp, I have to enter password to mount one of my HDDs. how can disable authentification for mounting?
<huggesanp> vlt: Thanks. I have changed my partition layout recently, but I'm on LiveCD, so I guess it'll be right?
<Fitz11> ok whenever i download a game it symbol is a brown box and i dont know how to work it from there on
<noise_> i want to be  a progrmammer ,but i dont know how to start
<guntbert> !software | Fitz11
<ubottu> Fitz11: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<daedaluz> noise_: shell scripting and python
<Fitz11> what does software mean
<raven_> ffmpeg cannot open "MPEG-4 AAC audio" - any solution?
<noise_> ok
<DaDa|Urka> What is wrong if some keys shown by showkey -k are not shown in showkey -s output?
<guntbert> Fitz11: read the text from ubottu please
<eddym> hey i loaded a new prg cant find it under apps
<vlt> huggesanp: You can force a re-read with `sfdisk -R /dev/sda`. If there are no errors it should be fine. `blockdev --getsize64 /dev/sdaX` should give you the amoutn of bytes the kernel is going to overwrite with your zeros.
<guntbert> eddym: what prog? how did you install it?
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: Well, that didn't work. Should I try to solve the repository-installed issue or the compiling issue?
<Fitz11> thanks is this going to help me
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: your call
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: I'd rather work on the repository, it would probably be easier.
<eddym> guntbert, under apps install sw
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: So the error it gives me when I run it is "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.2: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<huggesanp> thanks vlt
<eugene_bondarenk> hi, every time I restart comp, I have to enter password to mount one of my HDDs. how can disable authentification for mounting?
<guntbert> eddym: those are usually in a menu then - what was it?
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: if you can find one you can add it then install the package as you have done the rest of the other apps you have installed previously
<ntsasng> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: Can find a PPA for tilp you mean? I searched for that, there aren't any.
<ntsasng> somebody help me?
<mka> raven_, install faad
<eddym> guntbert, Control Grub Default through a GUI ¶
<ntsasng> I want change boot screen?
<vlt> huggesanp: `man shred`, btw
<ntsasng> how change it?
<mka> ntsasng, ubuntu karmic?
<ntsasng> mka: yes
<VCoolio> eddym: check under system > admin, sounds like it could be there
<mka> ntsasng, gdm login screen?
<guntbert> eddym: what ubuntu version?
<ntsasng> mka:but, I upgrade from juanty
<eddym> guntbert, 9.10
<Purpley> Hey guys I accidentaly overwrote the GRUB bootloader when installing vista, How do i fix this so I can boot into ubuntu?
<guntbert> eddym: applications/system tools
<raven_> mka do i have to enable it? cause the error still occures
<nflava> hi, I just formatted an internal drive with ext3 and when i go to properties of the drive and then permissions, it says the permissions of the drive could not be determined, how can i change that?
<noise_> i dont know,what tools should i use to program
<eddym> guntbert, yeah its there thanks
<guntbert> !recovergrub | Purpley
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: sudo apt-get install tilp2-dev tilp
<FANDER> hi guys, I have a mobile that supports 3G. I want to connect my laptop to the mobile and use the internet (3G) via bluetooth. How can I do that? I have Nokia 5800 music express
<guntbert> eddym: fine :)
<noise_> i hame emacs,but i dont understand nothing ;'(
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: should give you what you need
<Purpley> guntberg
<mka> ntsasng, you cannot change it, I am afraid
<Purpley> Nothing happened
<lorenzosu> How can I print a internet page to PDF preserving the hyperlinks in ubuntu?
<ntsasng> mka: yes, thank for suport
<ntsasng> mka: I'm from Vietnam
<ntsasng> nice to meet you
<smackdaddy> hi im trying to get virtual manager to serve my public IP dhcp pool to my virtual machines but it wont let me add an 8 block, says must be 16 or more, is there a way to do this??
<Purpley> !recovergrub | Purpley
<guntbert> Purpley: sorry, wrong link
<huggesanp> CQ: Why /dev/random? I'm just trying to erase data, not make it utterly impossible for anyone to read anything from it again. And isn't /dev/random slower?
<Purpley> Oh
<mka> ntsasng, no prob
<sergio555> sera
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: tilp2-dev doesn't exist.
<eddym> now the prg doesnt work
<raven_> mka
<Purpley> A guy gave me a link yesterday on how to fix it hold on
<mka> raven_, are you having problems installing faad?,
<CoreyB> is there anyway to remove pulseaudio on ubuntu 9.10 without breaking things?
<ActionParsnip> VirusCollector: something i found online
<raven_> mka no it's installed but it still does not work
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: Ah.
<Purpley> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ I have problems finding the boot partition
<eddym> isnt there an easy way to backup and restore grub via gui
<blakkheim> !grub > eddym
<ubottu> eddym, please see my private message
<Corruption> hey
<techrascal> hi...i just wanted to know how do i enable the glx for ubuntu. i am using nvidia graphic drivers.
<mka> raven_, what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<Pirate-King> Ive got a pc with an agp port want to make an media center  ....need suggestion on a video card that will do 1080p or i output on a 1.6 gig cpu and 1 gig of memory ...is that posible?
<Corruption> raven: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3773
<raven_> mka transcode a video which contains a "mpeg4 aac audio" stream
<mka> raven_, FFmpgeg does not support HE AAC format
<Purpley> I dont find any boot partiton all I found when I anylazed my HDD with Gparted was Linux partition, linux swap, windows partition, and a 30 megabyte blank partition I use to back small things to
<raven_> mka oh - no way to do it?
<eddym> blakkheim, its probing
<losha> CoreyB: I had good luck with this; just skipping the config part which doesn't exist in 9.10 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<mka> raven_, try avidemux
<Purpley> Can someone please help me recover GRUB
<CQ> huggesanp: if you want to do that, just remake teh partition, that's fastest of all... mkfs -T ext3 /dev/sdaX ... and the partition is reformatted.
<raven_> mka ok i'll try it - tnx
<CQ> huggesanp: dd is always slow.
<mka> raven_, as I said, faad can transcode any AAC audio
<Corruption> Question: could somebody please pop open a chat and walk me through running ubuntu in a virtual machine
<losha> Purpley: which os version?
<Corruption> because vmware requires a vmwx and not the iso
<raven_> mka sry it was my fault i did not understand
<blakkheim> Corruption: install virtualbox. get an ubuntu iso. put the two together.
<losha> Corruption: my vmware lets you configure the cdrom to read from an iso. That's how I boot into ubuntu installer....
<Corruption> blakkheim: cheers, just vmware doesnt have that feature lol
<CQ> Corruption: go to #vbox ... it's really easy... install virtualbox, download a ubuntu ISO image, tell vbix that it's a CD, and you're ready to install.
<Purpley> For windows or linux?
<guntbert> Corruption: we usually don't do pm support here
<oCean_> Corruption: vmware can mount/use/boot from iso's too
<Corruption> Currently running vista
<VirusCollector> tilp2-dev doesn't exist. Grr.
<losha> Purpley: please use my nick so your comments to me don't get lost. Which ubuntu os version (there are different versions of grub depending)
<oCean_> Corruption: vmware-server?
<mezquitale> !who | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Corruption> vmware player
<Pirate-King> Ive got a pc with an agp port want to make an media center  ....need suggestion on a video card that will do 1080p or i output on a 1.6 gig cpu and 1 gig of memory ...is that posible?
<Purpley> losha: Very well, I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Kolao
<howdeep> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<losha> Purpley: that means you are running grub2. !grub2
<VirusCollector> ActionParsnip: If you're still there, it doesn't exiiiist.
<CQ> Corruption: then talk to #vmware ...
<losha> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mka> Pirate-King, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<wastrel> america
<oCean_> Corruption: and you are sure you cannot install from iso?
<CoreyB> thanks losha
<mezquitale> Pirate-King, use any nvidia card, agp is old so you might want to head over to #hardware and ask there, old equipment tend to work out of the box, at least me for me it has
<howdeep> !tab ubottu
<Corruption> oCean: not in vmware
<losha> Corruption: for the player, I think you're right. You need a ready built image. Try googling for one, or use virtualbox instead...
<Pirate-King> thanks
<guntbert> howdeep: you use the <tab> key after typing the first few characters of a nick
<Corruption> losha: Yeah just installing virtualbox atm, seems like the best option
<howdeep> guntbert,  thanks
<losha> Corruption: it probably is if you don't have access to vmware workstation
<guntbert> howdeep: :)
<Corruption> losha: I dont :)
<Dravenm4> can anyone assist me with sound issue im having Im new to ubuntu
<huggesanp> Thanks for the help CQ, vlt
<huggesanp> Think I'll be off now
<oCean_> Corruption: I think I read somewhere vmw-player could be modified to run iso, but vbox is top option, I think
<trism> Corruption: you can use vmware server to create the image and use it in player if you want, but virtualbox is probably the easier choice
<Dravenm4> Anyone?
<oCean_> !ask | Dravenm4
<ubottu> Dravenm4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mezquitale> Dravenm4, can you ask the real question, all in one line
<clrg> Corruption: Try to get into the BIOS of your vmware virtual machine, then set the first boot device to cdrom. The next time you start vmware player, it will boot the iso.
<sacarlson> ﻿oCean_: Corruption:  I love Virtualbox
<Dravenm4> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Tosiba Laptop and I have no sound
<clrg> sacarlson: Corruption: But sacarlson is right, VirtualBox is the right choice
<blakkheim> !sound > Dravenm4
<ubottu> Dravenm4, please see my private message
<eltume> is there any way I can graphically verify the md5sum of an iso file?
<blakkheim> eltume: md5sum filename.iso
<mezquitale> Dravenm4,  you have no sound at all? headphones and the speaker does not work?
<pm> hey, i need to set up a wireless connection to a WPA Access point. Don't have a graphical interface, so the terminal will have to do.
<Dravenm4> No not at all
<sacarlson> ﻿eltume:  graphically?  it's just a number
<Diverdude> is it possible to install microsoft office in wine?
<clrg> eltume: Just open gnome-terminal, and type "md5sum /path/to/your/iso/file"
<Keld> which version Diverdude?
<eltume> it says no such file or directory
<pm> do i need to use wpa_supplicant explicitly?
<VirusCollector> Well, anyone else want to help me? Running TiLP gives me an error: "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.2: undefined symbol: usb_debug" This TiLP is installed from the repos.
<clrg> Diverdude: Use OpenOffice.
<blakkheim> eltume: .. you were supposed to replace filename.iso with the filename of the iso..
<Diverdude> Keld, well, i did not install wine yet...so the newest i guess
<mezquitale> Dravenm4, what application are you attempting to use to hear sound?
<eltume> i did
<Keld> sorry, which version of office :)
<tritium> Diverdude: are you aware that OpenOffice is installed by default?
<Diverdude> clrg, openoffice is no good...i already have that installed, and it fucks up the documents :(
<tritium> Watch the foul language, Diverdude.
<Diverdude> sry
<Dravenm4> LOL my first venture into linux was pointed to UBUNTU a lil lost
<Diverdude> but it really messes it up
<Keld> it seems people have limited success with office under wine
<Keld> some not at all.
<Diverdude> so i was thinking of installing wine and MSoffice instead
<Keld> (including me)
<Diverdude> hmm ok....thats not so good
<clrg> Diverdude: The problem you described ain't OpenOffice, its the format Microsoft uses (.doc)
<oCean_> eltume: have you opened a terminal?
<eltume> yes
<Diverdude> clrg, okay...but that does not really help me
<eltume> eltume@eltume-desktop:~$
<oCean_> eltume: and your downloaded iso is in the Desktop directory?
<Diverdude> clrg, is it possible to fix somehow?
<eltume> oCean, EXACTLY
<losha> Diverdude: crossover office is a version of wine specially crafted for running msoft office. I believe it costs money though....
<trism> pm: you can configure it through /etc/network/interfaces (although it will still need some configuration for wpa_supplicant in there)
<tritium> Diverdude: are you running the latest release of Ubuntu?  Recent versions of OpenOffice handle even the most complex MS Office documents almost always perfectly.
<oCean_> eltume: then try "cd ~/Desktop" ; that should bring you into the Desktop directory
<Diverdude> tritium, i am runnning 9.10 i guess that is the latest ubuntu right?
<tritium> Diverdude: yes.
<oCean_> eltume: once there, then do "ls -al" to list all files there. You should see your downloaded ISO file
<trism> pm: which you can generate with wpa_passphrase
<hans-uwe> Wie bekomme ich einen webcam chat bei msn hin????????
<tritium> !de | hans-uwe
<oCean_> !de | hans-uwe
<ubottu> hans-uwe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Diverdude> tritium, ok....it does not seem to be able to handle these documents very well unfortunately...and also others which i have tried
<tritium> Diverdude: quite surprising
<Corruption1> yeah i got it installed now
<losha> tritium: Unfortunately, I've never found that to be the case in reality. The only thing that works *perfectly* with complex MS Office documents is msoffice I'm afraid...
<eltume> i see both of my downloaded iso
<sacarlson> ﻿losha: Diverdude: if you really want office then run it in windows in linux under Virtualbox.  then you know it will work and it's free
<eltume> so?
<oCean_> eltume: great. Now do "md5sum filename.iso"
<Diverdude> sacarlson, aha, virtual box.....is that an alternative to wine?
<tritium> Diverdude: is it a font issue, by chance?  That is often remedied by installing msttcorefonts.
<losha> sacarlson: free except for the cost of the windows license, that is....
<sacarlson> ﻿losha: Diverdude: asuming you have windows lic. already
<guntbert> eltume: it will take some time
<clrg> Diverdude: I've been using proprietary formats from Microsoft in combination with OpenOffice, and it seems to be working just fine. I don't see why it doesn't work for you.
<Diverdude> sacarlson, i have
<clrg> oCean_: Thx for explaining =)
<oCean_> eltume: or you could use tabcompletion: type "md5sum", then type the first characters of the filename and hit <tab>
<eltume> do write the filename exactly as it is written or lowercase all
<Diverdude> tritium, its formulas and graphics
<tritium> losha: that used to be the case for me as well, but no longer.
<eltume> the TAB works way better
<oCean_> eltume: exactly as it is in the "ls" output, or use tab :)
<losha> tritium: that'
<eltume> yes! It's working
<Kamokow> I deleted my trash icon from the lower panel, and i added it back, however i cant get it back to the very right side where it defaults to because I cant move it past my workspaces. How do i move it back?
<eltume> thank you
<oCean_> eltume: yay!
<losha> tritium: that's great if it's true. I will give it another try....
<sn[a]ke> Ubuntu wont load my SD card
<sacarlson> ﻿Diverdude: I guess so, it runs windows or sun or just about anything in the original software
<Keld> Diverdude, it handles most stuff I throw at it, except fields, as  sacarlson VirtualBox is a good option ,easy to setup,
<tritium> Diverdude: in a spreadsheet?
<VCoolio> Kamokow: right click the workspaces at make them movable
<trism> Kamokow: you will probably need to unlock the applets that are in the way, then you can lock them again
<Diverdude> tritium, no in word
<Kamokow> Okay, thanks.
<sn[a]ke> Ubuntu wont load my SD card
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Give me the output of dmesg | pastebini
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Give me the output of dmesg | pastebinit
<sn[a]ke> whar
<Kamokow> trism: That was my problem, thanks ;)
<sn[a]ke> ???
<GloomyJD> @Snake, let me try mine actually...
<tritium> Diverdude: I can't speak to that, then.  I use LaTeX for its superior mathematics typesetting.  Word is awful for that application to start with.
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Open a terminal, and type: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Dravenm4> how do I look at a list of hardware i dont think ubuntu installed my ound card
<Dravenm4> sound card
<clrg> Dravenm4: lshw
<blinky> hi all
<Diverdude> tritium, me too....but unfortunately i cannot dictate what other people should and should not do...and they work in word
<Keld> Diverdude, depending on version, it seems some people have success with word.  My problem was licensing, I have a valid licence but whenever I enter it it just asks for it again!
<Diverdude> Keld, on virtual box?
<Keld> in wine apparently
<Keld> according to wineHQ
<Keld> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10
<mka> I need a quick thumb suck on an AGP graphics card that is very much compatible with ubuntu in general, should I search on ATI or on nVidia?
<Diverdude> ahh
<mka> hi blinky
<blinky> could someone please tell me how i install ati graphics driver onto an install of 9.10 from a livecd, when i boot from grub into the installed os all i get is a flashing cursor, from what i read its to do with the drivers.
<b0w> i use it on wine well crossover pro
<eltume> oCean, I got a small problem now. I trying to verify am iso inside a folder and I wrote the exact name it says no such file or dirctory
<Keld> that gives an overview & rating for each version of word, its worth following the relevant link & checking for any comments, as some versions of office/wine seem to have problems
<sn[a]ke> clrg, http://pastebin.com/f4e30c30e
<Diverdude> Keld, but why should it be better or worse to use wine over virtualbox? Because virtualbox requires a license and wine does not?
<VirusCollector> Well, anyone else want to help me? Running TiLP gives me an error: "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.2: undefined symbol: usb_debug" This TiLP is installed from the repos.
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Thx, hold on a sec while I check it
<losha> mka: search newegg for something that the reviewers say works well with ubuntu. I favor nvidia personally...
<Keld> Diverdude, virtualbox will require a valid windows license
<mka> thanks losha
<Keld> as you install windows inside the 'virtualbox' (its like a virtual computer, but everything is stored in a file)
<sacarlson> ﻿blinky:  you mean it never boots where you can see a usable screen?
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Your SD card was detected correctly. It's called "sdb". Try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<sn[a]ke> so whats up with pastebin? I just heard of it yesterday
<sn[a]ke> k thanks
<guntbert> eltume: you must give it the complete path ie md5sum folder/myfile.iso
<milhous> ?
<milhous> sorry, disregard that
<Diverdude> Keld, Does virtualbox take up a lot of space?
<Dravenm4> lshw tells me I have a IXP SB4x0 High Def audio controller from ATI technologies but in audio control it shows nothing
<eltume> guntbert, thanks but I followed the previous example from oCean by cd into the folder in the desktop folder and doing it from there
<Keld> Diverdude, I'm unsure of the size of the application, the size of the virtual machine you create is up to yourself, but obviously it needs to be big enough to hold windows & office.
<clrg> Dravenm4: You're probably missing the driver for your audio device
<guntbert> eltume: yes, but now you want a different file?
<Dravenm4> How do I find thisdriver?
<Keld> Diverdude, you should be able to find VirtualBox under the Software Centre.
<Dravenm4> do i go to toshiba's website
<GloomyJD> anybody know how to access my SD card? No "computer" option in file manager and i'm kind of weak on the subject
<eltume> guntbert, I did what I said with the different file except I "cd" into the folder in the desktop folder of the different file.
<sn[a]ke> clrg: Tis not werking :-(
<VirusCollector> Help please, TiLP gives an error on "sudo tilp"....
<sn[a]ke> no duh your collecting virusses
<guntbert> eltume: sorry - there is some misunderstanding - what is you problem *now*?
<VirusCollector> sn[a]ke: Cute. Real cute.
<eltume> something is weird. The letters in the original md5 checksum are all CAPS but when I md5sum checked it the letter all matched but instead they are all lowercased
<eltume> guntbert, refer above
<sn[a]ke> clrg: my sd card wont mount
<sn[a]ke> /dev/sdb1
<sn[a]ke> does not exist
<b0w> how can i know where my cam is located like /dev/???
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Try "sudo fdisk -l". This will show you all partitions. Take the first partition on the drive "sdb" and mount it with "mount /dev/xxx /mnt"
<guntbert> eltume: you have to use the file name on you disk - so best you use <tab> completion
<eltume> guntbert i did
<soreau> sn[a]ke: I think he said sdb, not sdb1
<guntbert> eltume: and what happened?
<losha> eltume: case isn't significant in this particular instance. Just compare them without regard to case....
<eltume> the person who gave me the file gave me the md5 checksum. Mines matched with his except the letters in mine are all lowercased
<sn[a]ke> Try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<eltume> oh
<b0w> hello! maybe someone can help on this, how can i know where my cam is located like /dev/???
<eltume> losha, fixed my problem
<sn[a]ke> that is a quote
<clrg> soreau: sdb is the device, sdb1,2,3,4 etc are the partitions on that device
<Corruption1> would you recomend
<Corruption1> ubuntu
<Corruption1> or kubuntu?
<eltume> thank you guntbert and losha
<Corruption1> in general as an operating system
<clrg> Corruption1: Do you prefer gnome or kde?
<guntbert> eltume: ah - now I understand too - ...
<b0w> its the same operating system
<sn[a]ke> its not working im just gonna restart.
<soreau> clrg: Yea well for my camera its just sdc
<sn[a]ke> you cant partition a camera
<b0w> are you guys talking to me?
<clrg> sn[a]ke: Not the camera, the storage device of the camera.
<losha> Corruption1: either will work. xubuntu is a bit lighter on resources supposedly. But more people use ubuntu than anything else, so the available free support is arguably better for ubuntu....
<sn[a]ke> oh srry
<b0w> hello! maybe someone can help on this, how can i know where my cam is located like /dev/???
<sn[a]ke> b0w
<sn[a]ke> terminal : dmesg | pastebinit
<b0w> sn[a]ke: ok!
<libwtf> help, karmic randomly freezes, i cant use the keyboard, nothing is responsive but i can move the mouse cursor
<sn[a]ke> b0w: send me the link that comes out
<b0w> sn[a]ke: its working on it
<soreau> b0w: Look at the output of dmesg right after you plug in your camera
<sn[a]ke> How many devices do you have?
<b0w> its integrated
<b0w> i got the link wait a sec
<clrg> b0w: Do you see your cam with lspci or lsusb?
<soreau> b0w: You mean its a webcam?
<b0w> yeap
<palco>  ciao
<palco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<protojay> !list
<soreau> ! webcam | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<b0w> sn[a]ke: http://pastebin.com/f79192e64
<clrg> b0w: Here she is: "input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:16/input/input6"
<b0w> clrg: so i got a camera i dont know why it is not working
<clrg> b0w: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<b0w> clrg: k thanks
<Corruption1> clrg: I am not, nor have ever run linux on my machine
<Corruption1> I'm just trying out a bunch of different versions
<clrg> Corruption1: Some people say GNOME is better, some people say KDE is better. Personally I prefer GNOME. I think it's just a matter of taste.
<scann> hi
<scann> how do i scan with my scanner (parallel port, scanmagic 600 cp) in ubuntu?
<soreau> Corruption1: If you are new to linux, I recommend the latest version of ubuntu which is currently 9.10
<Dravenm4> when I use the command aplay -l i get zero devices I still cant get sound to work
<ezra14> does anyone know if there is an application for streaming video on netflix?
<Corruption1> clrg (or anyone for that matter) - I have pointed the software to the new kubuntu ISO
<Corruption1> but it keeps giving me an error message saying it cant find the ubuntu ISO
<Corruption1> nevermind i have sorted it
<Corruption1> :)
<ctmjr_> ezra14: there is none netflix's player is not compatible with linux
<ezra14> ctmjr_: is there an alternative?
<Dravenm4> Ok I have a toshiba Satellite A135-s2386 with a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 everything is working except my sound. I have sound showing up in my hardware but nothing showing on playback devices?
<clrg> Dravenm4: Did you install the latest updates and rebooted after the installation?
<Dravenm4> yes did the updates last night
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hi guys, I've been sent here from #winehq - apparently my GLX is busted. Can anyone give me a hand to fix it? my glxgears: http://pastebin.com/m3d7716fa my glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/m6e8b45a1
<niek33> hi all
<ctmjr_> ezra14: not that i know off i trie to use firefoxes user agent plugin to make it look like ie put no joy the player netflix has is only compatible with windows or mac
<ezra14> ctmjr_: alright
<niek33> Hi all
<niek33> what is the shortcut for terminal? :>
<usertwo> how can i copy grub onto a usb stick and install it onto another ubuntu machine?
<ctmjr_> ezra14: but it has been awhile since i tried you might google it someone could have come up with something
<lstarnes> niek33: there isn't one by default
<lstarnes> niek33: you have to set it manually
<mithridates> why amarok doesn't play mp3 in karmic?
<clrg> niek33: Hit alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal"
<ActionParsnip> mithridates: codecs
<mithridates> why amarok doesn't play mp3 in karmic? but other players can play it
<mithridates> ActionParsnip:  no I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> mithridates: you'd be better asking in #kubuntu
<mithridates> why?
<ActionParsnip> mithridates: its a kde based app and kubuntu uses kde by default
<pawel_121> mithridates try this: sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<mithridates> aah ok but I think it relates to ubuntu
<mithridates> tnx pawel_121
<Maleko> any grep or sed guru? how do i append text to the beginning of lines that contain ".exe" in a file?
<usertwo> anyone know how i can copy grub onto a ausb and install it onto another machine?
<pawel_121> mithridates no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> mithridates: it does relate to ubuntu but you will get better support in #kubuntu
<Weee> Hi guys, I downloaded and burned ubuntu 9.10 32bit and when I try it on my 64bit arhitecture laptop, it just doesn't work, it boots fine to the menu, I'm able to select the language and move through the menu, but when I try to install or run it live from the cd it just freezes after i push enter, tried a lot of times to restart and waited too much. is this a bug ? could my amd turrion 64 cause this? because i burned the 64 bit version a
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hi guys, I've been sent here from #winehq - apparently my GLX is busted. Can anyone give me a hand to fix it? my glxgears: http://pastebin.com/m3d7716fa my glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/m6e8b45a1
<guntbert> !md5 | Weee
<ubottu> Weee: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Weee: did you MD5 test the iso? Did you verify the cd once burned?
<Slix> Gah
<Slix> Where is the terminal located in the menus in gnome?
<Slix> Can't find it..
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slix> Aha, thanks.
<miasma> Weee: do you have ati/amd graphics chip on your system?
<sn[a]ke> hey Im trying to move files to my SD card and it keeps having an Input/output error
<usertwo> can someone help with the gvrub issue?
<Dravenm4> can someone point me to where i can figure out if and how to install if not my sound card
<Weee> yes the cd was working fine, checked it
<sn[a]ke> hey Im trying to move files to my SD card and it keeps having an Input/output error
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: fsck the drive when it is unmounted
<usertwo> i want to copy grub onto a usb and install it onto another machine. the 9.10 install disk does not have grub on it
<Weee> I have amd and nvidia graphics
<ActionParsnip> Dravenm4: run: sudo lshw -C sound; lspci | grep -i audio    and use either output in websearches
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Weee
<ubottu> Weee: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Milp> Hm my ossec just alerted me of an error called "Error waiting for native cosole *number* activation: Invalid argument" What does this mean?
<Weee> ubottu already tried that and a lot of combinations
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usertwo> no replies...which is the right channel for technical help? is this general support?
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: this is the channel for ubuntu support
<miasma> has anyone else noticed that the default ubuntu desktop leaks memory? i left my old lappy with 256 MB of ram on for a day. in the end of the day, the memory consumption had risen from ~180 MB to 380 MB. the load avg. was ~12. serious cache trashing
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: you can install grub from a live cd, you dont have to copy anything
<miasma> i mean i didn't even start any programs
<sn[a]ke> that didnt help!
<guntbert> usertwo: usually if someone knows the answer he/hse will tell it - but there isn't always an answer
<ActionParsnip> miasma: is most of it disk cache by any chance?
<guntbert> *she
<miasma> ActionParsnip: no, I know very well how to measure memory consumption on linux
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: I tried with a copy of 9.10 but when i did sudo grub in terminal it said grub is not installed
<mylogic> I have an external hd that I would like to format and setup the ext4 filesystem, though when I right click on the icon and go to format my only options are ext2 and ext3. Is it possible to setup ext4?
<miasma> ActionParsnip: you don't get load avg 12 when the system is only caching stuff
<ActionParsnip> miasma: i assume nothing, youocan put your handbag down if you like
<sn[a]ke> hey Im trying to move files to my SD card and it keeps having an Input/output error(fsck didnt help!)
<miasma> ActionParsnip: it just seems that the stupid gui daemons written in python leak mem
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: did the device fsck ok?
<Weee> so did this ever happened before to anyone, ubuntu 32bit not booting on a 64bit amd cpu ?
<ActionParsnip> miasma: log a bug
<sn[a]ke> it said it left it unchanged
<Skeeve> Got problems with connecting to my WLAN after upgrading to 9.10. When I type [ifconfig wlan0 up] I get ["unknown error 132" wlan0] When I [rfkill unblock all] it works - Anybody an idea?
<lamas> So ubuntu
<sn[a]ke> Skeeve: maybe it isnt called wlan0 anymore
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: can you give the output of: lspci
<Milp> What does it mean if processes are hidden?
<Skeeve> Hi Sn[a]ke it is! When I type first [rfkill unblock all] I secondly have to [ifconfig wlan0 up]
<sn[a]ke> ActionParnship: pastebin; http://pastebin.com/f6246c671
<IP-v6> i got a wierd problem about gnome-panel right-clik doesn't work properly
<usertwo> i need to get my bootloader back! i tried the live cd and it said grub needs to be installed. how can i get grub?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hi guys, I've been sent here from #winehq - apparently my GLX is busted. Can anyone give me a hand to fix it? my glxgears: http://pastebin.com/m3d7716fa my glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/m6e8b45a1
<IP-v6> i can't add a program launcher on panel
<sn[a]ke> Skeeve: Oh, the reason i said that was because the name of my wireless is different after 9.10
<Dravenm4> ActionParsnip: I ran the command and got alot of information what do I need to use in my websearch the product its self?
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: and can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw      thanks
<vic> hi
<purpley> I'm on my live CD right now and I don't know how to reinstall grub2 help guys?
<Skeeve> Sn[a]ke: Ok but with me it is the same
<vic> I am getting this error when I run svn updatte
<ActionParsnip> Dravenm4: yes, whatever linux sees it as, websearch that
<vic> svn update
<vic> '.'
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | purpley
<ubottu> purpley: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vic> does anyone know y
<soreau> s0l1dsnak3123: How did you install the nvidia driver?
<s0l1dsnak3123> using the "hardware drivers" program that comes with ubuntu
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f29b72339
<s0l1dsnak3123> im on 9.10 32bit by the way
<soreau> s0l1dsnak3123: Well it looks like its working.. does compiz work ok?
<sn[a]ke> hey u stole my name solid snake!
<sn[a]ke> lol jk
<Skeeve> Sn[a]ke: In /var/log/message it says: [ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready]
<s0l1dsnak3123> soreau: it does
<s0l1dsnak3123> sn[a]ke - i've been using it for years :P
<usertwo> purpley: you wont get help here...i have been asking that question for the last 10 minutes!
<soreau> s0l1dsnak3123: Then there is nothing wrong with your driver installation. Not sure what problem you are having, maybe they need to be configured differently
<linguinii> I want to get some of my family running ubuntu, but the biggest block is getting devices they use to work with ubuntu...
<sn[a]ke> i was since 1995 (my brother let me play mg2)
<Diverdude> tritium, you see what i mean?
<s0l1dsnak3123> soreau: I'm trying to run bioshock under wine. the conclusion was in #winehq that glx wasn't working correctly and that something was very, very wrong
<pac1> is there a good howto on getting a bittorrent client working?
<linguinii> (in this case, a webcam, but I fear the printer and scanners are also going to be pains...)
<s0l1dsnak3123> soreau: I'll tell them that, and see what happens :)
<purpley> actionparsnip I get an error, it says the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: laptop wiki says it all works well on a Dell 1011. Let me keep digging
<vic> does anyone know about svn
<s0l1dsnak3123> vic: i do
<vic> I am facinf problem with it
<pac1> I've got the client installed (transmission), and the torrent shows as downloading, but nothing is happening.  no connected peers.
<guntbert> pac1: I just installed it - nothing special
<s0l1dsnak3123> vic: what's the problem?
<usertwo> purpley: did your grub work in the live cd?
<sn[a]ke> I like IRC: we all come with some questions and some answers :-)
<purpley> what do u mean usertwo
<digitalaxis> Is there something like navicat for linux?
<pac1> I grabbed the bittorrent for debian-503-i386-DVD-1.iso.torrent      and its just sitting there.
<pac1> what configuration would be needed?
<PLO-6239> hi
<guntbert> !software | pac1
<d3mon_> sup?
<ubottu> pac1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sn[a]ke> pac1: Why on earth did you torrent linux?
<usertwo> purpley: i am also having to reinstall my bootloader grub, but grub was not found on my live cd
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: speed
<mead> why not torrent linux?
<pac1> cause debian asked me to.
<sn[a]ke> oh speed
<sn[a]ke> i didnt know it was faster
<sulio> hey guys, quick question......... Im running xubuntu and having the hardest time turning off Tap to Click on the touchpad... Ive edited the xorg.conf file and everything, and no go
<mead> it is like the most legitimate use of torrenting
<sulio> anyone got any ideas?
<sn[a]ke> pac1: Ok
<d3mon_> hey, whats new here?
<guntbert> !hi | d3mon_
<ubottu> d3mon_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sulio>  message me if u do...
<Joeseph> I have installed winbind and would like to include resolving windows names with winbind automatically.  What file handles this?
<vic> I am not able to run svn update in Freeswitch
<Skeeve> Oh lord, too much problems ....
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: well its downloading from multiple people so will be notably faster, it also allows users to download off you which eases strain on the servers
<PLO-6239> there are only two options gnome-panel menu i can't add program even i can't move any icon by right click.
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: do you have the latest bios in your Dell?
<PLO-6239> What could be problem
<guntbert> pac1: are you behind a router?
<rapha> I just installed Ubuntu via the alternate CD but it won't load ... can somebody help me?
<purpley> I Think its on my livecd
<pac1> is there anything I have to open up for torrents in my firewall?
<Skeeve> I guess I better publish my problem in the forum :-) keep hacking
<pac1> guntbert, yes
<sn[a]ke> I think so how can I check?
<ActionParsnip> rapha: did you md5 test the iso you burned? did you verify the cd once initially booted to?
<sn[a]ke> Hey how did you know i had a del??
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: lshw shows if the system tells it
<guntbert> pac1: then you probably will have to open the port on your router
<SetiAmon> Hey i'm having a bit of a problem setting up dual monitors with jaunty.I god twinview running but the resolution on one of the monitors cuts off some of the screen.
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: try: sudo lshw | head -n 20
<sn[a]ke> oh k
<rapha> ActionParsnip: no, let me try now ...
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: it will tell you
<pac1> gnutbert, which one?
<s0l1dsnak3123> soreau: when i run glxgears, i get an error upon closure: http://pastebin.com/m3d7716fa
<PLO-6239> !gnome
<ActionParsnip> rapha: surely thats a smart thing to do BEFORE installing
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<PLO-6239> !gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> rapha: how do you know what you downloaded was complete or consistant?
<rapha> ActionParsnip: well, Transmission is quite good at verifying that during the download ... never failed me so far
<soreau> s0l1dsnak3123: The only thing I can suggest is to try a different version of the nvidia driver
<purpley> can someone help me reinstall grub
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, Bios physical ID: 1
<mead> I have a laptop without a internal HDD and won't boot to a USB device, is ubuntu able to have a bootloader on a CD rom drive and boot the OS off a USB HDD?
<usertwo> purpley: do you want to reinstall grub or grub2?
<soreau> ! grub | purpley
<ubottu> purpley: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rapha> ActionParsnip: okay, just took the MD5 of the ISO and it's correct ... CD check running now
<guntbert> pac1: open edit/preferences/networking in transmission - that port must be forwarded to you machine
<purpley> grub2
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: lshw    says you have version A06 of your BIOS, you should see if there is a newer one
<guntbert> *your
<soreau> ! grub2 | purpley
<ubottu> purpley: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<purpley> actionparsnip I get an error, it says the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<jellow> pac1: these ports are p2p protocol 6881-6889
<s0l1dsnak3123> soreau: how would you recommend I do that?
<pac1> i have them set up on my router.
<purpley> that's the error I get following the grub2 guide
<soreau> s0l1dsnak3123: Very carefully :)
<ActionParsnip> rapha: you have blindly used an unchecked unverified install medium, if the disk is bad, thats why you are having issues. a bad CD will make a bad install
<aendruk> gslug
<usertwo> purpley: stage1 is for grub not grub2
<d3mon_> hey, how has heard of  iptables -P INPUT DROP
<d3mon_> ??
<ActionParsnip> rapha: the checks arent there for laughs, they are to be used
<aendruk> excuse me
<rapha> ActionParsnip: and you are jumping to an assumption
<soreau> s0l1dsnak3123: I am more of an ati guy so that is the only suggestion I can make without going into details
<usertwo> purpley: try this....sudo fdisk -l
<s0l1dsnak3123> soreau: lol
<ActionParsnip> rapha: how?
<usertwo> purpley: note where your linux is installed
<purpley> usertwo I see my partitions
<sabgenton> is there I place i can download contents of the karmic iso without having to download the whole iso?
<purpley> yes yes yes I know
<rapha> ActionParsnip: in drawing a conclusion before the test that I'm running right now has finished
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, I think its the latest. I just got it on christmas.
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: you can download packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com to get individual packages
<usertwo> purpley: sudo mkdir /media/sda3 where sda3 is your linux partition
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: I want usb-creator.exe
<ActionParsnip> rapha: i said "if the disk is bad"
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: not a .deb
<purpley> k
<ActionParsnip> rapha: no conclusion has been drawn there
<indrora> How can I fix the nasty grainy fuzz that shows up on my old graphics card when I scroll?
<sn[a]ke> sabgenton, what do you mean by USB Creator.exe
<ActionParsnip> sabgenton: thats a windows app then as exe is for windows
<usertwo> purpley: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<rapha> ActionParsnip: sorry, my fault then for having read over the 'if'.
<ActionParsnip> rapha: ;)
 * indrora is running an ATI Mobility M3 
<rapha> :)
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: it comes on the root of the iso
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, i think i ran an exe on ubuntu once
<mead> I got it running on a ATI mobility M11
<purpley> done
<sabgenton> well .. the netbook iso
<usertwo> purpley: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda3 /dev/sda
<sabgenton> I think it comes on the desktop iso aswell
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, chmod +x
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: can be ran with wine too ;)
<usertwo> purpley: that should do it...do sudo reboot
<sabgenton> ActionParsnip: I just want the cd contents extracted out to some ftp someware
<purpley> how long will this take?
<indrora> mead: what AGP options do you have turned on in your xorg.conf
<PLO-6239> ActionParsnip: can i ask a question ?
<sabgenton> iso contence
<ActionParsnip> PLO-6239: sup
<sabgenton> contents
<usertwo> purpley: its done, try rebooting
<pac1> torrent is showing "Announce failed: tracker did not respond"
<NFischer> How to change preferred DNS Server through terminal?!
<rapha> ActionParsnip: no dice :-/ - the CD is valid
<purpley> no its not, the command is still running
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, What if i just copy my sd contents into my home dir and then formaat it to FAT again?
<purpley> its just blinking
<guntbert> NFischer: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> sn[a]ke: worth a try, maybe its a bug with the current kernel. have you tried an older one
<usertwo> purpley: it may be slow as you are using a live cd, but thats the procedure
<PLO-6239> ActionParsnip: there are only two options gnome-panel (help,about gnome-panel)  right-click menu. i can't add program even i can't move any icon by right click.
<sn[a]ke> ActionParsnip, no
<sn[a]ke> brb
<ActionParsnip> rapha: then try some bootoptions or disable some hardware in bios
<joshua___> Is there anyway to set package state to "never install but treat as installed for dependency checking"?
<vic> hey does anyone knows about Subversion
<purpley> the cdrom dosent sound like its installing or running very fast either
<ActionParsnip> PLO-6239: i don't use gnome, sorry. You could try reverting the panel to defaults then rebuild
<rapha> ActionParsnip: I just overwrote an installation of Linux Mint with this Ubuntu install, whose X was working perfectly fine. Why would Ubuntu's X screw up and keep flickering the text-mode login?
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | PLO-6239
<PLO-6239> thx
<ubottu> PLO-6239: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<vic> hey does anyone knows about Subversion
<joshua___> you see I want kubuntu-desktop installed for update/upgrade control but if I install usplash -- no boot
<pac1> vic, what do you want to know?
<NFischer> guntbert, thx, and how to apply changes?!
<rapha> vic: used it a couple times
<usertwo> purpley: anything?
<ActionParsnip> rapha: mint is a modified ubuntu so they will have slight differences. its why mint isnt supported here
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to check ssh keys on my system with ssh-vulnkey. I have openssh-blacklist and openssh-blacklist-extra installed, but I'm still getting "Unknown (blacklist file not installed)" when running sudo ssh-vulnkey -a. What should I do differently?
<NFischer> guntbert, via terminal
<purpley> its still blinking
<vic> I am using this command   svn checkout http://svn.freeswitch.org/svn/freeswitch/trunk freeswitch
<rapha> ActionParsnip: i'm just saying if something was wrong with the hardware why did mint work without a hitch - after all its based on uu
<vic> and getting this error svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://svn.freeswitch.org/svn/freeswitch/trunk'
<PLO-6239> thx. have nice day
<rapha> ActionParsnip: i'm just saying if something was wrong with the hardware why did mint work without a hitch - after all its based on ubuntu
<vic> any suggestions why?
<purpley> this happened before where it just kept blinking and then it gave an error message
<usertwo> purpley: hmmm...that worked for me.
<ActionParsnip> rapha: i'd disable unneeded hardware like sound and other such stuff then use some boot options to remove more functionality. seems weird
<ActionParsnip> rapha: yes its based on ubuntu but isn't ubuntu, its mint
<usertwo> purpley: was the error message stage1?
<purpley> yeo
<mka> vic is the URL right?
<purpley> yep
<rapha> ActionParsnip: i know ... Windows XP is also working just fine. But let me disable whatever can be disabled.
<vic> mka:yup
<usertwo> purpley: did you do a fresh install or upgrade to 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> rapha: could check your ram too if you have time
<purpley> upgrade
<pac1> vic, try svn co instead of svn checkout
<purpley> wait, I think this is my 9.04 cd
<rapha> ActionParsnip: for how long would you test it? The test seems to run indefinitely...
<Corruption1> http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html < for anyone that wants a laugh
<usertwo> purpley: then you are still using grub and not grub2. grub2 is installed by default on a fresh install only
<purpley> is there a way to check?
<usertwo> purpley: so cancel that and try this...
<ydprod> irc.travian.org
<vic> pac1:same error
<vic> pac1: same error
<pac1> ok,  how did you build svn?
<purpley> uh oh it said it was installing on dev/sd1 when I exited out
<pac1> there are plugins that allow it to work over the net.
<purpley> sdaq
<mka> vic, what it you remove the trailing freeswitch?
<purpley> sda1 my bad
<vic> tried by snaptics
<usertwo> purpley: from your live cd open another terminal and type sudo grub
<vic> and using apt-get
<vic> both didnt worked
<pac1> do you have libsvn installed?
<NFischer> How to reconnect to wifi ap through terminal?!
<vic> yep
<mka> vic can you try using an svn gui like rapidsvn
<purpley> can u pm me the instructions I have to go do something quickly
<mka> NFischer, use iwconfig
<pac1> vic, The error you are seeing means that the dynamic linker/loader can't find the plugins to load.
<vic> mka: where do i go for it??I am kind of new to ubuntu
<purpley> usertwo pls pm me the instructions I have to tgo do somethin g quickly
<lololol> I need a mouse emulator
<lololol> quickly
<vic> pac1: what can be done about it?
<pac1> vic, what's in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<nibbler_> i am managing my photos with f-spot, whenever i export them, my tags get lost. is there a fix for that?
<rapha> ActionParsnip: for how long would you test it (the RAM)? The test seems to run indefinitely...
<usertwo> purpley: http://invariabletruth.com/?p=93 try this link
<ActionParsnip> rapha: just one full test
<rapha> ActionParsnip: okay, i'll give it a try
<pac1> vic,  never mind.  try snaptic and reinstall libsvn1.
<pac1> the command you entered works from here.
<mka> vic, do as pac1 had suggested, this is a known problem http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#unrecognized-url-error
<DexterF> hi
<rapha> hi DexterF
<lololol> aanyone know a mousr emulator
<DexterF> in 9.10, do I need to do something to have mplayer use VDPAU?
<mka> vic, try sudo apt-get --reinstall install subversion
<rapha> DexterF: like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625 ?
<lololol> my mousre broke, how do I move my cursor
<DexterF> rapha: jeez. I thought the mplayers in recent ubuntu had it compiled in.
<DexterF> lololol: replace mouse
<pac1> vic, if a plain reinstall doesn't do it for you, try removing subversion, libsvn1 and reinstalling.
<NFischer> How to find out Version# in Terminal?!
<lololol> DexterF: I cant at this moment
<lololol> DexterF: so?
<iceroot> NFischer: from what?
<brig> I have a tree of folders that contains symbolic links to files... how do I make all the links copy's instead of links?
<Oleandro> hy
<NFischer> iceroot, installed programs
<rapha> DexterF: up until you just mentioned it, I'd never heard of the thing :P
<Suncross> Hey I am having some problems with my audio.  I am on a fresh ubuntu install, can anyone help?
<Corruption1> Turns out virtual box wont take a debain ISO
<linguinii> I want to compile a small source file that depends on gtk-2.0.  I have a relatively clean ubuntu-9.10 install, but 'pkg-config gtk+-2.0' fails to find anything.  Do I need to do 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev' ?
<Corruption1> unless it is actualy burnt to disc
<iceroot> NFischer: apt-cache policy packagename
<DexterF> rapha: seems it's compiled in in 9.10... had to reconf mplayer to use it... acts a bit weird tho...
<rapha> lololol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116274
<brig> is there a way to recursivly unlink files?
<iceroot> brig: rm -r
<DexterF> lololol: no idea, sorry. there's an app to move the cursor with cursor key in kde, wouldn't know about gnome tho
<brig> iceroot: nice... I think you are in the wrong room
<iceroot> brig: for what? recursiv unlink files?
<vic> mka,pac1: still the same problem
<NFischer> iceroot, thx!
<Suncross> Hey I am having some problems with my audio.  I am on a fresh ubuntu install; can anyone help?
<brig> iceroot: sorry.. I have links... I dont want them to be links.. I want them to be copies... what should I have called it?
<DexterF> alright... so I can watch 1080p now...
<vic> mka,pac1: all the steps one by one you guys told me,still the same problem
<brig> I have a tree of folders that contains symbolic links to files... how do I make all the links copy's instead of links?
<iceroot> brig: there is a option for cp  have a look at man cp  dont know sorry
<pac1> vic, you could try finding the library and specifying it in LD_LIBRARY_PATH then running svn.
<iceroot> brig: unlink is the word for deleting files
<pac1> vic, odd that it doesn't just work.
<brig> iceroot: lol just came from man cp, and info cp, and google... want to try again?
<vic> pac1: yup I have been trying to fix it for sometime
<NFischer> how to start a Gui-Program on tty from pts/1 ?
<mka> vic, try "sudo apt-get autoremove subversion" (be careful with this command) and then "sudo apt-get clean" and then "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<iceroot> brig: what about reread man cp about "-L"
<mka> NFischer, create an environment variable called DISPLAY
<iceroot> brig: sounds like what you want
<pac1> vic, svn --version;type -a svn
<brig> iceroot: dereference??? that sure dosent sound right
<Suncross> I have no sound on ubuntu 9.10, can anyone help?
<vic> mka: nope didnt work
<iceroot> brig: follow link location
<Oleandro> list
<pac1> vic, also $ type -a svn
<brig> iceroot: wow... that works... the wording on that sucks though
<mka> vic, really I don't know what to do next,
<iceroot> brig: sounds good for me but i dont know if it what you want
<vic> pac1: how do you find library
<brig> iceroot: thanks
<vic> ?
<mka> NFischer, export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<unop> brig,   for f in *; do if [[ -L "$f" ]]; then l=$(readlink "$f"); ln -v "$l" "$f"; fi; done
<iceroot> brig: np
<vic> mka: thanks anyways
<mka> vic no prob
<pac1> vic, library should be in /usr/lib
<pac1> try type -a svn
<pac1> should be just the one
<pac1> if you tried to build svn yourself, you may have more than one.
<vic> says svn is /usr/local/bin/svn svn is /usr/bin/svn
<vic> yup two
<pac1> ok try /usr/bin/svn instead of just svn.
<pac1> vic, one of the two doesn't have the libsvn module for http linked in.
<CasperNick> hello all
<tvaughn> im running ubuntu 9.10 on 512 of ram... how can i cut down memory usage?
<pac1> tvaughn, run small programs? ;-)
<vic> pac1: let me check
<tvaughn> pac1: Gnome is using the memory
<cor_r> switch dektop environment, tvaughn
<tvaughn> cor_r: whats one with a small memory footprint?
<pac1> tvaughn, a lightweight window manager like xfce might help.
<tvaughn> apt-get install xfce?
<jellow> tvaughn: fluxbox , openbox aswell
<cor_r> tvaughn, xfce openbox fluxbox lxde enlightment ...there are so many
<pac1> tvaughn, not sure.  google xfce ubuntu
<Gomi> I'm trying to use XChat to connect to someone else, but when I start a CTCP session I can use the commands (ls, dir, cd ...)
<zorrolero> tvaughn: aptitude install xfce4
<cor_r> tvaughn, look at te ubntu wiki, its very detailed about that
<pac1> vic, how'd it go?
<vic> pac1: I am a bit confuse again
<purpley> usertwo
<purpley> what's after sudo grub
<pac1> vic, me too.
<vic> pac1: I am a bit confuse again in usr/bin
<vic> what am I looking for in /usr/bin
<pac1> if you echo $PATH,  you'll see a list of  directories
<pac1> mine reads: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<purpley> hey I need help reinstalling grub someone help pls
<pac1> when you run a command like svn, linux looks in each of these directories for a file named svn.
<pac1> if it finds one, it runs it.
<CasperNick> I have launched some program, window is minimized. How I can give focus to program from console?
<pac1> since you have an svn in both /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin, the /ur/local/bin/svn gets run first.
<tvaughn> telinit 1 to go into single user text mode?
<cor_r> purpley, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<vic> thats what its says in my computer too and I can see svn,when I do ls
<vic> in /usr/bin
<pac1> the second one, /usr/bin/svn is the one you want to run.  To run it, just give the complete path /usr/bin/svn instead of just svn.
<vic> k
<vic> gotcha
<vic> let me try
<pac1> I'd just get rid of the one in /usr/local/bin
<DexterF> rapha: nothing to do for mplayer but add vdpau lines to its config, in case you wanna know. 1080p playback at <1% cpu usage. mmh.
<Wavesonics> hi all
<DexterF> hwo do I replace pulse with alsa?
<Wavesonics> what is a commandline utility to see what file system my partition is?
<pac1> my /usr/local/bin is totally empty right now.  (just did a big reinstall)
<userone> do i need to 'sudo update grub' after installing windows on a dual boot ubuntu or just change the entry in the menu.lst file?
<pac1> my /usr/local/bin is totally empty right now.  (just did a big reinstall.)
<userone> is purpley still around?
<brainrawt> Wanderer, cat /etc/fstab ?
<purpley> yes
<purpley> I'm following a tut hold on
<pac1> userone, if you're using grub2, then you would have to update-grub
<userone> Wavesonics: sudo fdisk -l
<yarvin> Wavesonics: 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<cor_r> lol
<pac1> userone, menu.lst is no longer used.
<Wavesonics> ah thank you :)
<userone> pac1: using grub legacy
<pac1> userone, then menu.lst must be edited.
<Oleandro> please list
<vic> pac1: That solved my problem, thanks a ton
<pac1>  vic, yay!
<userone> pac1: thanks..just wanted to be sure
<vic> pac1: I was stuck on it for sometime now
<pac1> vic, less confused?
<vic> oh ya
<carlos> Hola!
<carlos> a todos
<userone> purpley: i just reinstalled my grub using a live cd. how did you get on?
<digitalaxis> I have a nub question, how do i install a .run file?
<Wavesonics> is there anything special I need to know for upgrading a software RAID10 ext3 to ext4?
<vic> pac1:still trying to work my way around ubuntu
<pac1> Stick with it.  it gets better.  less confusion on the easier stuff, more confusion on the tougher questions.\
<pac1> LIfe...
<purpley> a guy gave me a link I can't copy n paste I'm on my droid lol
<vic> pac1 : :)
<Ripper_Head> alguien español
<mister_roboto> purpley: what irc program are you using on droid?
<userone> purpley: i think that was me from my other machine!? was it usertwo?
<anesthesia>  /mode anesthesia +i
<CasperNick> digitalaxis: sudo a+x 123.run
<CasperNick> ./123.run
<rapha> how can i install the proprietary nvidia driver without being able to get into X? "aptitude search nvidia" doesnt list a package for it...
<userone> purpley: well anyway, if you follow that link it all works. i just did and repaired my grub
<purpley> mister_roboto, andchat
<mister_roboto> purpley: does it do tab name completion?
<purpley> woot grub is fixed thanks guys
<purpley> mist
<redIago> is grub 2 fakeraid friendly yet?
<jimdandy> Greetings Ubuntizens! Can someone help me figure out the best route to run a windows guest on my ubuntu machine? (I'd like to access it remotely.) Which is better, vmware, qemu, ...?
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: i found virtualbox extremely easy to use
<redIago> oo oo definately virtual box
<CasperNick> rapha: download installator from official nvidia site
<purpley> no I don't think so
<redIago> you can have the start bar on the bottom and the nix bar on top
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: you can set up port forwarding on it as well to go into your vm
<jimdandy> Ok, I'll try virtualbox, thanks!
<redIago> you can also click and drage files between the two with the guest additions add on
<redIago> its beyond cool
<ios> Hello everyone, I'm trying to figure out how can I connect to a L2TP VPN using ubuntu? Then I'm trying to connect to a microsoft 2003 server using remote desktop.
<userone> pac1: i got a free upgrade from vista to win7, so i installed on my dual boot machine. do i just change the 'title' in menu.lst to say win7 instead of vista right?
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: right, install the guest additions on the windows guest, it adds good stuff. including resizing the guest display to the size of your window automatically
<linguinii> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev # downloads 84MB of stuff
<redIago> yup
<redIago> @userone correct
<mister_roboto> purpley: a droid irc client is hard enough to type on... need that name completion!  :)
<userone> redlago: thanks
<pac1> userone, that should work if you didn't move it.
<Izinucs> What's the status with kubuntu and the ubuntu one service.. is kubuntu setup to autosync with ubuntu one like ubuntu is?
<jimdandy> Hmm, do you recommend going with the closed source download?
<userone> pac1: no, just upgraded but you can never trust win... ;-)
<pac1> userone, unless the windows install hosed your boot sector.
<Oleandro> msg _iron xdcc list
<purpley> I use the touchscreen and a hacked stylus
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: i used them both and the ose one is just fine unless you want to plug usb devices into the host computer and have them show up in the guest
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: i forget what else the closed version adds but i found i didn't need it
<userone> pac1; i just reinstalled grub and back into ubuntu. thats all i care about. hadnt used vista since i bought my new laptop 6 months ago! lol
<pac1> you may want to make sure the mbr still does grub.
<kerdal> What is a good program that is compatiable with IPOD
<pac1> windows is great for stuff like turbotax and quicken.
<Purpley1>  
<userone> pac1: i use gnucash...great accounts program for open source!
<Sucrot> kerdal: rhythmbox
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: although i did need it for my webcam to work on the windows guest, for example
<Oleandro> msg AaronM xdcc list
<Purpley1> Anyone know of a program that can put music on a zune?
<pac1> userone, i tried it but didn't like the reporting or lack of it.
<AaronM> ummmm Oleandro im not a bot
<JimmyJ> Purpley1, I don't think there is.
<pac1> and scheme as a language?  get real... (flame bait)
<mister_roboto> jimdandy: no harm in installing the closed source deb. it's legal for personal use. unless you have an ethical objection to it :)
<Oleandro> excusemi but im new
<jimdandy> i'll use a condom
<pac1> I play whatever piano and code in whatever language is available... exclusively...
<Purpley1> Dang, I have a 120 gigabyte zune :(
<userone> pac1: i think thats improved, but if you happen to be a merchant banker then it may not be in your league! ;-)
<tubbybtch> Hello all...I have used Ubuntu for about 6 months...I just bought a new laptop (ASUS U50), and immediately installed Koala.  On my old laptop, I had 9.10 installed with no major issues.  However, I have lost most of the hardware dependent keystrokes (e.g. turn on/off touchpad, wi-fi, etc.)  Any ideas?
<Wavesonics> how can I upgrade to Grub2?
<Wavesonics> 9.10
<nisstyre65> tubbybtch; in the future you should use a live cd to make sure all of the hardware works
<lstarnes> !grub2 | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pac1> apoligies to p. schickle.
<tubbybtch> nissty: what is the difference?
<nisstyre65> umm
<nisstyre65> you make sure it works
<nisstyre65> so you don't waste your time
<Oleandro> msg FloodBot2 xdcc list
<userone> Wavesonics: its available through synaptic, but it says beta
<Suncross> Hi guys, I am on a fresh ubuntu install (9.10
<tubbybtch> nissty: live cd?  Does that mean download the latest CD every time?
<Suncross> and I cant get the sound to work
<Suncross> any tips?
<Purpley1> Hey guys Ubuntu Software Center has no programs on it all the categories say 0 items available
<nisstyre65> no
<DexterF> Oleandro: dude, what?
<Wavesonics> userone, isn't it default for new 9.10 installs?
<nisstyre65> !live cd | tubbybtch
<ubottu> tubbybtch: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Oleandro> i want a bot
<userone> Wavesonics: only fresh installs, not upgrades
<Purpley1> How do i fix it?
<TeLe> omgz
<tubbybtch> nissty: thx
<userone> Wavesonics; use sudo grub --version and it shoul;d tell you
<Purpley1> Hey guys Ubuntu Software Center has no programs on it all the categories say 0 items available How do i update it? would sudo apt-get update work?
<DexterF> Oleandro: try quakenet
<Oleandro> hy DexterF
<TeLe> Oleandro, download eggdrop and start one
<Oleandro> thank
<Oleandro> msg quakenet xdcc list
<courpse> If i connect to a box vix SSH, how can i execute a file to run on the local comp, eg, if i close the ssh connection, the file continues to run.
<DexterF> is this guy real?
<Wavesonics> thanks userone
<AaronM> lol
<courpse> ?
<Izinucs> courpse: you need "screen"
<jimdandy> ty mister_roboto
<Wavesonics> I'm upgrading Grub in preperation for migrating to ext4
<DexterF> anyways, I'd prefer alsa over pulse in 9.10, how would I configure that?
<Izinucs> !screen | courpse
<ubottu> courpse: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<courpse> Izinucs, Yeah, its on a webhost, they havent got scren, :/
<mister_roboto> courpse: you can run it with "nohup <programname>&"
<Izinucs> courpse: ouch..
<Purpley1> I get this http://pastebin.com/m62f2073e when I try to run update-manager how do i fix it?
<courpse> I've requested it, but just got told i'll put it on later.
<pac1> DexterF, I"ve run ito the same mess.  removing pulse gets rid of a LOT of stuff i want,  mostly multimedia.
<kerdal> Sucrot I did the package and it does not work 6th gen IPOD.
<jcc1> courpse, depends on the program, usually you use the -display option of the program and add the ampersand at the end of the command line
<blakkheim> courpse: run your own server then
<Oleandro> msg eggdrop xdcc list
<courpse> mister_roboto, That will allow me to disconnect from SSH and the file still runs?
<pac1> Did ubuntu blow it when they went for Pulseaudio?
<courpse> blakkheim, Dont have the bw for it.
<Purpley1> I get this http://pastebin.com/m62f2073e when I try to run update-manager how do i fix it?
<mister_roboto> courpse: yes. when the child process gets the hangup signal due to the parent going away, nohup will handle it and keep your program running
<courpse> I'm just trying to run a php -f file.php
<courpse> Awesome.
 * courpse tests.
<DexterF> pac1: it can sit on my disk alright, but I don't want programs to use it.
<Suncross> Can anyone help me with my audio troubles?  I am having problems getting it to work.  I have all my other drivers installed.
<jcc1> pac1:  I've never had a prob with Pulseaudio... what are it's problems?
<pac1> jcc1, try using more than one app that is not Pulse aware.  fgfs and fgcom for example.
<pac1> fgfs is flightgear, fgcom is the communications part of flightgear.
<SetiAmon> how do set up a dual monitor setup so that each display is a CLONE of the other,meaning right now part of one monitor is cut off
<pac1> Its a mess on ubuntu and nobody seems to have a complete answer.
<jcc1> I'll have to try it :-) but so far so good, but then again I use very few audio progs
<pac1> SetiAmon,  do they share the same resolution capabilities?
<Suncross> Can anyone help me with my audio troubles?  I am having problems getting it to work.  I have all my other drivers installed.
<SetiAmon> No
<SetiAmon> one is a HDTV with 1920x1080 P the other is a flatscreen with a resolution of 1200 x 1600
<jcc1> Suncross: Have you checked the Ubuntu forums? It may be easier for you there
<courpse> mister_roboto, Good man, works great.
<blakkheim> SetiAmon: how do you expect them to mirror then? they're totally different aspect radios
<mister_roboto> courpse: glad to hear it!  the part about me being a good man i mean  :)
<Suncross> Jcc1: I have, but to no avail.
<pac1> SetiAmon,  nice problem.
<courpse> mister_roboto, lol.
<aliendude5300> Hey guys, this is kinda off topic, but I have a networking question. I'm going to buy a 75ft ethernet cable. It's only $2.20 more for a Cat6A shielded than a Cat6 patch cable. Would Cat6A work with a 1 gigabit adapter? Are the cables backwards compatible or should I just get the Cat6?
<SetiAmon> I thought it would auto adjust the resolution for each display so nothing would be cut off
<Izinucs> how can I use fdisk to get a listing of the partitions and drives *including* what the name of the partition is?
<Purpley1> fdisk -l
<blakkheim> Izinucs: fdisk -l
<jcc1> Suncross: If the problem is unique to your setup then you may not find help here, that's why I suggested searching the forums
<pac1> Acer 23" 1920x1080 $179 at costco.
<pac1> I'm thinking of buying a second one.
<Izinucs> Purpley1: blakkheim  doesn't give the "name" of the partition.. as in volume name.. not just sda(?) or sdb(?)
<blakkheim> Izinucs: what do you mean name?
<pac1> SetiAmon, why do you want them to be the same?  One in another room?
<jcc1> Suncross: or Google, type in your card + distro + "sound problems"
<SetiAmon> pacl blakkheim is there a way to have a different output for each screen ?
<plustax> mmkay I have a problem
<Izinucs> blakkheim: you can give a partition or volume a "name" for easier identification
<Purpley1> pac1, nice I have a Acer 22' 1920x1000
<Suncross> Jcc1: I am not sure if it is unique.  I have a thread up right now that I am checking back and forth.  I really do appreciate the suggestion though.  I just hope I dont make anyone angry, you know?
<plustax> ubuntu 9.10 doesnt recognize a blank disc in my drive
<blakkheim> Izinucs: a disk label?
<plustax> also I put it in, and now it won't eject it.
<Izinucs> blakkheim: yes.. that's it..
<pac1> they keep getting cheaper.
<SetiAmon> pacl:basically i wanted to use my TV to watch youtube video's on
<Purpley1> But I have problems with ubuntu so i have to use a VGA adapter and am limited to 1280x1024 it sucks
<P1ease> how do you change between also, pulse, oss and others in 9.10
<jcc1> Suncross: you won't, it's just that it's tough to TS here... have you checked all the logs for hins? syslog. messages, dmesg, etc?
<pac1> Purpley1, time for a new video card( doesn't need to cost $300.)
<jcc1> hins = hints
<pac1> Purpley1,  what's your video setup?
<SetiAmon> pacl blakkheim and anyone else.my desire is to have each monitor display at optimal resolution.but for instance. one of the monitors will always be cut off.
<Izinucs> blakkheim: any idea how to display that?
<Purpley1> Wait I have newer monitor display port, I have a nvidia 9800 GTX+ OC'ed Im fine with that
<Suncross> jcc1: I am not sure what you are referring to.
<dkulchenko> Hi all! My netbook running 9.04 does a hard reboot at random intervals (anywhere from 2 hours to weeks apart) and I cannot figure out why. How can I find this out?
<Suncross> jcc1: I am a newer user as well.
<Purpley1> I have a tv I rarely use, a 17' AOpen monitor that I sometimes use and my main Acer 22'
<blakkheim> Izinucs: afraid not
<pac1> Purpley1, 1 dvi and one vga?
<jcc1> I mean /var/log/syslog. /var/log/messages, etc to see if there is a problem with module loading, etc
<Izinucs> blakkheim: k.. thanks..
<blakkheim> dkulchenko: battery? overheating?
<P1ease> how do you change between alsa, pulse, oss and others in 9.10
<Purpley1> no both dvi I use the vga cord coming out of my monitor+ a adapter to transfer it to dvi
<dkulchenko> blakkheim: are there any logs i can read that could give me a clue?
<pac1> Purpley1, so you're using the vga part of the dvi connection.
<pac1> Didn't know you could do that or I'd have gotten a more modern card.
<mezquitale> dkulchenko, random reboot sounds like a hardware issue, i would check to make sure the fan is working on the nebook and to make sure your netbook is not overheating, also look at the logs to see if there is anything interesting, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages
<blakkheim> dkulchenko: check your temps with something like lmsensors and it should be pretty obvious if your battery is dead or not
<pac1> I'm going to need a new one when I get that next new monitor.
<Purpley1> hold on ill draw a pic for u lol
<pac1> gotta run.  dinner.
<Purpley1> Alright ill pm u
<P1ease> how do you change between alsa, pulse, oss and others in 9.10
<dkulchenko> blakkheim: okay, i'll be watching my CPU temp for the next few hours. it's at 56C right now, critical is 88C.
<dkulchenko> mezquitale: i will check those, thanks
<Purpley1> dkulchenko, what software are you using to monitor it?
<Danielle> how do i remove ubuntu software?
<blakkheim> Danielle: aptitude remove packagename
<dkulchenko> Purpley1: gnome terminal and "watch -n 2 sensors"
<Ov3rf10w> Danielle, or synaptic
<mezquitale> Danielle, you can use "add/remove", synaptic, or aptitude, if youre a newbie I suggest you use "add/remove"
<Danielle> i am an extreme newbie
<jcc1> Suncross: these are files on your system that the kernel and some programs write to for system messages, for example if you have a laptop and stick in a card it will show what the kernel saw and what modules were loaded
<newbie> I've two questions. I had installed 8.10.  Along side that, I installed 9.10.  I lmust say that I've been having problems when 9.10 was alone on the computer.  I want to remove 8.10.  Is that dangerous? How do I do that?
<mezquitale> Danielle, what do you want to remove?  "add/remove" will help you remove software using the gui
<Suncross> Jcc1: How would I go about checking them?
<P1ease> how do you change between alsa, pulse, oss and others in 9.10
<Purpley1> dkulchenko, I suggest you make it print the results to a txt file so you can go do something else
<Danielle> my computer says that my memory is full. i want to remove everything and install windows
<mezquitale> !patience | Please
<ubottu> Please: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dkulchenko> Purpley1: all right, will do
<blakkheim> Danielle: lol what
<jcc1> Suncross: and dmesg is the boot messaging, i.e. what happened at boot time. All you have to do is run the less command like "less /var/log/messages"
<Purpley1> Do you know how to?
<johntramp> hi. i am using ubuntu netbook remix and can't figure out how to add stuff to the pannel, like a weather applet for eg
<dkulchenko> mezquitale: well, in /var/log/messages, i got "CRITICAL: EEEPC-FAN-CONTROL UNABLE TO MANAGE FAN" during boot
<Purpley1> dkulchenko, Do you know how to?
<blakkheim> dkulchenko: yeah sounds like overheating then if your fan isn't working
<Wavesonics> Hokay, i got Grub2 now, so I'm ready to upgrade to Ext4 :)
<dkulchenko> blakkheim: must be an acpi issue, i'll look into it
<dkulchenko> Purpley1: do i know how to do what?
<Wavesonics> Does anyone have a good article on upgrading to ext4 from ext3?
<Danielle> i dont know. i just got this and i havent installed anything. i tried to install a music downloader and it said all my memory is full or something. so i wanna get rid of ubuntu and get windows. i bought windows 7 but cant instal it without removing ubuntu
<P1ease> how do you change between alsa, pulse, oss and others in 9.10
<ctmjr> P1ease: you do not switch between them alsa and pulse are installed by default oss4 is another app alsa provides the drivers and pulse is a deamon that controls them (rather badly in my opinion)
<mezquitale> dkulchenko, you found out what is wrong with your machine, now to figure out how to fix it, if no one has an answer for you here I suggest you first try the forum, if yo u dont get help there file a bug report, create an account in launchpad
<Danielle> please help :/
<Purpley1> dkulchenko, To print the results to a text file so you can leave and do something else while it is monitoring the temp
<protojay_> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mezquitale> Danielle, you know how to use paste bin?
<Danielle> no i dont
<infomomo> It often happens that all the icons on my desktop dissapear after deleting something, is there a way to make them appear on the desktop again ?
<mezquitale> !paste | Danielle
<ubottu> Danielle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jcc1> Danielle: Have you ever installed an operating system before?
<P1ease> ctmjr: thanks
<Purpley1> Danielle, pastebin.com
<Danielle> no.
<blakkheim> Danielle: then how did you get ubuntu
<Danielle> it came on my laptop
<nisstyre65> uh oh
<Purpley1> Danielle, Did you get a disc with your laptop?
<jcc1> Danielle: If you have a cdrom drive, just stick in the disk and boot and answer the questions... this channel is for Ubuntu, though, not for Windows install problems
<Danielle> no im on a dell mini
<skkynnet> hey how do i do remote help from my computer
<dkulchenko> Purpley1: "perl -e 'while(1){die "overheating with temp $1" if (`sensors` =~ m/temp1:\s+\+(\d+)C) > 60)}'" yes, i know how :P
<mezquitale> Danielle, here is what you need to do.  You will have to use the forum to get specific answers and come back to the channel if you need help.   First create a live CD  that has gparted, create a partition for windows, then create a partition for ubuntu, then install windows then ubuntu
<skkynnet> i knwo there is the terminal client
<Danielle> and i havent tried to install windows yet. i just need to find out how to uninstal ubuntu
<fabio> Danielle:  please don't
<blakkheim> skkynnet: openssh
<trism> Danielle: you don't need to, windows will install over it
<jcc1> Danielle: what did the exact message say exactly? I can't believe you have no memeory with a new computer from Dell!
<mezquitale> Danielle, youre going to boot up to a live CD with gparted, using gparted youre going to format your hard drive
<skkynnet> whats dat?
<skkynnet> where is it
<Danielle> but it says my memory is full
<blakkheim> skkynnet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSSH
 * Jkessler facepalms
<Danielle> mezquitale: i dont know what any of that means
<jcc1> Danielle: What memory, the hard drive is not "memory" it is sorage
<Purpley1> dkulchenko, Nice I don't know perl but you can use pipelines instead it is a lot simpler. its something like "monitor command" >> monitoringtemp.txt
<ctmjr> Danielle: you just said you do not want to uninstall ubuntu now you want too
<thiebaude> to install windows 7 your drive will have  to have ntfs already on it
<jcc1> sorage = storage
<mezquitale> Danielle, please use the forums otherwise I'm going to think youre just trolling
<jerryluc> is the poulsbo driver support natively on the latest ubuntu?
<Wavesonics> Can I upgrade my filesystem while it is mounted?
<Danielle> what is trolling? and what is a forum?
<mezquitale> Danielle, #windows
<blakkheim> lol
<dkulchenko> Purpley1: didn't know about monitor. i'll check it out, thanks.
<fabio> Danielle: lol
<mezquitale> troll alert, troll alert
<kerdal> oh i just found out how to sync my Ipod.
<blakkheim> gave it away too easy
<Purpley1> no no no dkulchenko that isn't a valid command, It is a example
<thiebaude> haha blakkheim
<wizard__> hi peeps is there a simple way yet to play multiple sounds at the same time?
<mka> Wavesonics, what do you mean by upgrading a filesystem?
<Purpley1> I SMELL A TROLL
<Wavesonics> mka, I'm upgrading my ext3 to ext4
<fabio> there is no way to get my ipod shuffle working on ubuntu...
<thiebaude> that was too obivious
<Purpley1> fabio, Hipo
<Danielle> dude im a 17 year old girl with no idea about this software. it came with this computer. i just need help and this is the only place i know how to get it
<fabio> i can mount it, i can read musin on it...
<jcc1> Danielle: Obviously you system has plenty of memory if you are using it now to access this irc channel, you really need a friend close by to help you, not IRC
<mezquitale> wizard__, using pulse audio you should be able to do it? karmic has pulseaudio and it kinda of works
<dkulchenko> Purpley1: i'll just use 'watch sensors > /tmp/temps'
<fabio> hipo and gtkpod can't do the job
<Wavesonics> mka, I already ran:
<Wavesonics> tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/md0, and now when running fsck -pf /dev/md0, i get the following: WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Wavesonics> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<FloodBot2> Wavesonics: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Purpley1> fabio, why?
<fabio> my ipod keeps telling me: "please use itune to sync this ipod"
<mka> Wavesonics, oh?
<blakkheim> dkulchenko: it will be wiped next time you reboot though if it's in /tmp
<Jkessler> how do people find these channels anyway?  xchat doesn't default to freenode...
<dkulchenko> Jkessler: yes it does
<Jkessler> noobs, that is
<fabio> so i used the itunes and everything went fine (sorry for my bad english)
<Purpley1> dkulchenko, Very well haha the example I said probably wouldnt work I haven't used > in forever
<Jkessler> hrmm.
<dkulchenko> blakkheim: okay, i'll use my home dir then
<fabio> hipo and gtkpod are old stuff
<mka> Wavesonics, to fsck a mounted partition is dangerous]
<mezquitale> Danielle, if you want to remove ubuntu go to #windows, you bought windows 7 they will help you install it, once you have windows 7 and you want to try ubuntu again, come back here, I already told you how install windows7 and ubuntu, if you want the specific steps you have to use the forums or go to #windows
<AllHailTheGeek> hm
<Wavesonics> mka, damn, i don't have a live CD
<Dunas> Hm.
<Jkessler> mine defaults to irc.ubuntu.com  .. is that a freenode server?  i've always manually typed /server irc.freenode.net
<fabio> there is nothing like itunes on linux...
<dkulchenko> Jkessler: yes, irc.ubuntu.com is a freenode server
<Jkessler> ah, ok.
<dkulchenko> fabio: try amarok
<blakkheim> fabio: so what do you want us to do?
<mka> Wavesonics,  to a "sudo touch /forcefsck" and then reboot,
<Maxou> Hello
<Maxou> I am looking for a solution
<fabio> blakkheim: just asking or complaining
<dkulchenko> !ask | Maxou
<Maxou> I did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4
<ubottu> Maxou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabio> really disappointed though
<AllHailTheGeek> So. Apparently I don't have the ability to drag windows from one virtual screen to another on the bottom panel
<blakkheim> fabio: be disappointed with apple for locking you in, not disappointed with linux
<Wavesonics> mka, ok thanks!
<Justcop> i'm having problems with my sound, when playing music in rhythmbox or songbird but not in movie player, the sound is very choppy
<mka> Wavesonics, that will force your system to check your partitions, but alas, I am not sure about your specialist options to e2fsck
<AllHailTheGeek> anyone have an idea?
<jcc1> to use an ipod with linux I would go to Google, for example, http://people.csail.mit.edu/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<Maxou> I dif the upgrade which removed my nvidia video drivers
<Justcop> my video is not great either but not botherting me as much
<Maxou> and now I can not start anymore my laptop
<Maxou> the screen is flashing
<fabio> jcc1: i can't upload music on it.. this is why
<Wavesonics> mka, the options are -f to force which is good, and -p to auto repair, so at the very least i'll be asked to do the repairs it hink right?
<Jkessler> you could use windows in a VM for itunes..  that's what i have to do with quickbooks at work
<dkulchenko> Maxou: please ask your quesiton on one line. we can't keep track when you keep pressing enter to separate sentences.
<fabio> everything seems good but that damn thing tells me i need to use itunes
<mka> Wavesonics, FYI, "sudo touch /fastboot" will make your system to bypass routine fsck checks of filesystems
<jcc1> fabio: Check Google, there are a ton of pages that explain how to use an ipod with Linux
<fabio> so the ipod shuffle 3rd generation is not supoprted
<fabio> i'm not a newbie or a script kiddie
<Wavesonics> mka ah ok cool, thanks
<Wavesonics> well hhmm
<ctmjr> fabio: irrc rythmbox box plays nice with ipod's
<fabio> just there are several ipod, not one ipod
<Wavesonics> mka, wish i had a damn live CD, hey, would a much older live CD work? like 7.04?
<fabio> i need to upload music, i can play it yes.
<jcc1> fabio: http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/walter/geek/ipodshuffle-linux.html
<Wavesonics> mka, probably not... i bet this has special ext4 stuff... :/
<mka> Wavesonics, yes it can
<fabio> jcc1: i will have a look
<Wavesonics> u think?
<AllHailTheGeek> So. Apparently I don't have the ability to drag windows from one virtual screen to another on the bottom panel. Can anyone help me with this?
<Maxou> I did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 which removed my nvidia video drivers and now I can not start anymore my laptop once the grub is tarted my screen is flashing with no end. Do you have any solution?
<mka> Wavesonics, no I dont think so, sorry
<Wavesonics> np
<thiebaude> Maxou, that did that to me 2 weeks ago
<Maxou> did you solve the problem?
<jason__> Hey guys - Stupid question. I currently have the Broadcom STA wireless driver installed and activated. When I go into hardware manager, is it normal for me to click Broadcom STA Wireless Driver, and select "remove" and it not do anything? It's as if the button is unresponsive. I don't need to remove it - I just noticed it and wnated to see why it was like that.
<thiebaude> Maxou, wipe the drive and put 9.04 back on could not boot
<skynnet> sorry idisconnected
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: I'm having no problems doing this on Ubuntu 9.10 standard install, so I can't help you :-)
<skynnet> how do i connect to someone like team viewer
<skynnet> i havubuntu
<AllHailTheGeek> jcc1, I get the popup "drag to move, blablabla".
<mead> I have a laptop without a internal HDD and won't boot to a USB device, is it possible to have a bootloader on a CD rom drive and load ubuntu off a non bootable USB device?
<thiebaude> Maxou, i mean 9.10
<culinor> would you propose a book on ubuntu for a beginner?
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: just left-click on the app you want to move, holding the button down move it to the window you want it in
<thiebaude> !ubuntupocketguide
<Oleandro> hy guys
<fabio> "put music on it from another computer (such as your Linux machine) and then let iTunes have at it, iTunes will erase all music on the Shuffle"
<adac> does it make sense to use the laptop_mode tool?
<skynnet> hello
<dkulchenko> mead: yes, it is. check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-9-10/
<kkszysiu> hello guys do you know is possible to change email for GPG key?
<ZykoticK9> AllHailTheGeek, use dropdown in top left corner - "Move to another workspace" or use Compiz Expo (winkey+e if you have it enabled)
<thiebaude> culinor, ubuntu pocket guide is good
<AllHailTheGeek> jcc1, failure as well
<AllHailTheGeek> ZykoticK9, that works.
<charnel> how can I change the color of font in panels ?
<Maxou> so thiebaude no other solution than the one to reinstall everything
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: I don't know what to tell you, it has worked on every XWin system I've used for 10 years, it isn't that tricky
<thiebaude> Maxou, no, since i couldn't boot, i had no choice
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: I wish I could help
<AllHailTheGeek> jcc1, meh
<AllHailTheGeek> no worries
<AllHailTheGeek> thanks for trying :)
<mhall119> culinor, the Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<mead> thank you
<Maxou> installing from the live cd it is possible to keep home?
<Hook79s> #p
<jcc1> :-)
<dkulchenko> Maxou: if you put /home on a separate partition, yes
<jason__> Hey guys - Stupid question. I currently have the Broadcom STA wireless driver installed and activated. When I go into hardware manager, is it normal for me to click Broadcom STA Wireless Driver, and select "remove" and it not do anything? It's as if the button is unresponsive. I don't need to remove it - I just noticed it and wnated to see why it was like that.
<dkulchenko> !patience | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<AllHailTheGeek> interesting
<Maxou> not my case :(
<jason__> :/
<AllHailTheGeek> I disabled visual effects, and it works now.
<dkulchenko> Maxou: back up /home to a separate drive, then reinstall and restore it
<jcc1> jason__: I think there is an "unlock" button at the bottom of the window, you have click that and use your passwd first
<Maxou> it is possible to perform a backup from hd to usb key using live CD?
<dkulchenko> Maxou: yes, it's quite easy
<jcc1> jason__: standard users cannot load and unload modules, you have to be root, i.e.sudo
<ctmjr> charnel: are you using gnome?
<Maxou> it is explained somewhere on the ubuntu website?
<AllHailTheGeek> daedra, oblivion rox
<charnel> ctmjr:  YEs I am sorry I had to mention that
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: Good
<daedra> hmm cupsd isn't working... http://pastebin.com/d67c6537f (/var/log/cups/error_log) . any help?
<jason__> jcc1 - but when I open hardware manager, it prompts me for my root password prior to even launching it.
<daedra> AllHailTheGeek: sure does :P
<culinor> thank you thiebaude
<thiebaude> culinor, np
<ariftux> anybody know haw to copy dat file from vcd to hd?
<dkulchenko> Maxou: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<Maxou> so next time I won't try to do my beta testeur
<dkulchenko> Maxou: it's for backing up a windows drive, but you can use that guide for linux too
<jcc1> jason__: That's good, but it still won't let you do anything with it... sorry, I'm out of the loop on that one
<Guest52454> Hi, I have a problem : I can login as root but not as my user... I am using karmic  can you help me?
<jason__> jcc1 - oh thats fine. I just wasnt sure if that was normal. So me clicking on it and not being able to disable it is normal??
<dkulchenko> Guest52452: what error are you getting?
<Maxou> thanks a lot dkulchenko
<dkulchenko> Maxou: no problem
<AllHailTheGeek> jcc1, yeah, interesting... using effects means I can't drag and drop.
<tobiasz> how do I make a desktop shortcut to frets on fire (fretsonfire.py file) ?
<ctmjr> charnel: open gconfig-editor the apps the look for panels then background it uses color codes like #fffff you need to open another app and find the color you want that shows the code
<benji123> dkulchenko, well I guess GDM tries to start but it fails with no message and then it goes back to the login screen
<AllHailTheGeek> jcc1, seems compiz is treating the vdesk area like one vdesk
<asdfg> instead of shortcuts i always make .sh files :D
<charnel> ctmjr: Thank you
<dkulchenko> benji123: hit Control-Alt-F1, and try logging in there
<ctmjr> charnel: your welcome
<jcc1> jason__: I'm using a broadcom and my only option is to remove, not disable (that's in System -> Preferences -> Hardware Drivers)
<benji123> dkulchenko, successful
<optimizer> what tablet works well with ubuntu?
<charnel> ctmjr: By the way I want to change it to #ffffff :)
<optimizer> what tablet works well with ubuntu? (tablet laptop, not tablet as in wacom)
<ian_> If I want to reinstall my system do I need to remove grub from the mbr first?
<benji123> dkulchenko, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m362f45e5 <= while the problem occured
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: Looks like a question for the Ubuntu Forums
<AllHailTheGeek> could be.
<ctmjr> charnel: :)
<i0x71> can anyone help me out with setting up bluetooth keyboard in 9.10 with shell
<tobiasz> how do I make a desktop shortcut to frets on fire (fretsonfire.py file) ?
<ariftux> anybody know haw to copy dat file from vcd to hd?
<jcc1> AllHailTheGeek: I don't use the effects, couldn't care less about 'em :-)
<jason__> jcc1 - thats where Im at too, sorry. Yeah under Hardware Drivers I just wasnt sure if me hitting remove and nothing happening was normal.
<dkulchenko> benji123: when logging in, try the Failsafe GNOME session
<benji123> dkulchenko, ok I ll be back in a sec
<jcc1> jason__: I don't know the answer, since I've never tried to remove it :-)
<jcc1> jason__: I need it :-)
<jason__> jcc1 - if only I had a spare rig to test this theory with :P
<benji123> dkulchenko, well great, it worked
<jcc1> jason__: That's my situation :)
<dkulchenko> benji123: something is wrong with your startup files...
<jason__> jcc1 - ever use jockey-text? the CLI way to handle hardware drivers?
<MK13> on windows i had a tool to run that let me view various bios info like slic table version, are there any tools like that in ubuntu?
<daedra> hmm cupsd isn't working... http://pastebin.com/d67c6537f (/var/log/cups/error_log) . any help?
<jcc1> jason__: no, usually I just use the command line, i.e., lsmod modprobe, etc
<dkulchenko> benji123: have you tried rebooting?
<jason__> jcc1 - you can install/enable/disable drivers with lsmod?
<benji123> dkulchenko, yes a thousand of times
<dkulchenko> benji123: hmm, one second
<mhall119> jason__, not lsmod, but insmod and rmmod
<jcc1> jason__: lsmod lists 'em, rmmod removes, modprobe inserts, etc, check the man pages
<dkulchenko> benji123: is this a new instal?
<quizme> hey guys
<benji123> dkulchenko, no I installed it 7 weeks ago
<zoobox> hi quizme
<benji123> dkulchenko, but I played a little with my radeon driver (no success)
<quizme> i mapped the open terminal window command to ALT+N, it works great, but now i want to change the default dimensions of the terminal window.  anybody know how to do that ?
<benji123> dkulchenko, "xsplash: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<quizme> feel free to PM me
<mkanyicy> MK13, tried "sudo lshw -html > this.html && firefox this.html" ?
<benji123> dkulchenko, this also happens while trying to log in a non-failsafe gdm session
<dkulchenko> benji123: if Failsafe GNOME works, it's not a driver issue. go into either Failsafe GNOME or Failsafe Terminal and move all of the .gnome* folders to .old-gnome*, then try GNOME again
<daedra> hmm cupsd isn't working... http://pastebin.com/d67c6537f (/var/log/cups/error_log) . any help?
<daedra> I have googled it quite a bit, no luck finding any help on my specific error
<daedra> as it seems to be very specific
<benji123> dkulchenko, ok
<zoobox> hi quizme, default textsize (and font, color etc) is adjustable in Terminals Edit-menu's  "Current profile..."
<jcc1> daedra: what exactly led to this?
<quizme> zoobox: k i'll check that
<dkulchenko> benji123: sorry, not just ~/.gnome*, but all of the .g* folders (gconf, gconfd, gnome2, etc.)
<MK13> mkanyicy, that didn't have the info i needed :(
<MK13> mkanyicy, thanks anyway
<jcc1> daedra: I had a minor issue with cups and apparmor, fixed it, but never saw an Cannot allocate memory error when it happened
<daedra> jcc1: I installed cups 1.4
<jcc1> daedra: from the repository?
<daedra> jcc1: just tried to run   sudo /etc/rc.d/cups start
<tobiasz> how do I make a desktop shortcut to frets on fire (fretsonfire.py file) ? the shortcut: python "/home/tobiasz/games/Frets on Fire-1.3.110/src/FretsOnFire.py" doesn't work
<daedra> jcc1: yea
<infomomo> Hey guys, is there a way to restore all the icons from the desktop
<daedra> jcc1: oh wait this is ubuntu
<daedra> I'm using Archlinux
<daedra> woops
<jcc1> daedra: whoops :-)
<benji123> dkulchenko, that works
<dkulchenko> benji123: well, then, you're set. that was just a bad profile then.
<mhall119> tobiasz, does the working directory need to be /home/tobiasz/games/Frets on Fire-1.3.110/src/?
<kpomeroy>  I'm having difficulties with the add/remove applications in Karmic, I click on it and nothing happens. Anyone run into this issue?
<mhall119> kpomeroy, is this a new install?
<tobiasz> mhall119 yep there is the fretsonfire.py file which runs the game
<fumbles> is there any way to have smoother .mkv playback with vlc? it's a little laggy
<kpomeroy> yes
<blakkheim> fumbles: use mplayer
<fumbles> I'll give it a shot
<mhall119> tobiasz, because a symlink or .desktop file will be running with ~/Desktop as the working directory
<ubuntu> hi
<mkanyicy> hi ubuntu
<reefer> hey
<tecna2> I'd like to put grub on a separate floppy disk to use to selectively bypass the truecrypt bootloader.  Does anyone here know how to do that?
<reefer> i just installed the ubuntu remix for netbook what is my default root pass?
<amedee> I wish to contact someone from the Community Council about 2 disruptive users on the ubuntu-users mailing list, but I don't know the proper procedure and I can't find it anywhere on the Ubuntu website.
<mkanyicy> kpomeroy, does synaptic work?
<quizme> zoobox the geometry is not an option in the profile preferences
<reefer> anyone>
<reefer> ?
<kpomeroy> yes, and i've had to use that, but I'd like to be able to use the add/remove
<charnel> hi I changed some settings from gconf-editor about the panel but when I restart the panel with sudo killall gnome-panel I cannot see the changes. Any one knows why ?
<crackpot> if your user password is the same as the keyring password shouldn't it not prompt me when something is requesting access to the keyring.
<jcc1> refer: there isn't one
<mkanyicy> reefer, you dont have a root pass by default
#ubuntu 2015-12-28
<neldogz> EriC^^, ok I am now booted into an Ubuntu 15.10 live environment
<EriC^^> neldogz: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<VFDPrim> :-Dcongrats welcom to ubuntu
<neldogz> EriC^^, Ok, I http://termbin.com/gglc
<EriC^^> neldogz: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<neldogz> Ubuntu and Windows are both installed to /dev/sda
<EriC^^> ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<neldogz> http://termbin.com/v2zs
<EriC^^> did you type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ?
<neldogz> now i did, and then repeated the ls -lR /mnt command but a message says Use netcat
<NoCode> Is there anyway to configure the colour of the MATE panel menu icons?
<neldogz> will close the terminal and try again
<NoCode> I want to change the font colour from black to white.
<neldogz> http://termbin.com/qwqi
<CyberArmy> hi
<EriC^^> neldogz: is secure boot enabled?
<neldogz> yes it is
<CyberArmy> i from indonesia where u from??
<BigBaby> Hello daftykins, Finally i was able to get the whole process going.
<BigBaby> also anyone else who might be able to point me in the right direction.
<neldogz> EriC^^, but when i boot my computer I no longer see the grub menu, actually Ubuntu was my default boot OS in Grub.. but now after replacing my motherboard it just boots straight into Windows 19
<BigBaby> here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/14237156/ daftykins and EriC^^
<EriC^^> neldogz: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<BigBaby> sdb is the Repair-Boot device, so just ignore it. sda is the drive which is the issue with the kernel panic
<daftykins> i don't recall a boot repair being asked for on that one
<neldogz> EriC^^, done
<nex__> hi
<EriC^^> neldogz: try rebooting
<BigBaby> daftykins, it is just what i used to get online and look at the data
<BigBaby> does the paste help daftykins ?
<neldogz> EriC^^, rebooting now
<daftykins> not to me
<daftykins> i can't help with LVM setups either
<neldogz> EriC^^, you just saved not only my ass, but a ton of time reinstalling Ubuntu and setting it up to my liking
<neldogz> EriC^^, thank you very much
<EriC^^> neldogz: no problem
<daftykins> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * EriC^^ eats ubottu 's hand by mistake too
<calcmandan> EriC^^: thank you for your help last night. the laptop is working and the recipient of the new laptop is happily using it.
<BigBaby> oh well, looks like i will have to do manual backup and restore... daftykins  it will probably will take a week or 2.
<BigBaby> can you reccomend a channel maybe where i can get some help understanding this?
<EriC^^> calcmandan: cool, no problem
<daftykins> understanding what?
<EriC^^> ( btw i'm not canabolistic, it's an inside joke on my hunger )
<mchao> hi guys, I'm looking for a pdf reader and annotator, can somebody suggest which package I should use?
<BigBaby> the cause of the issue daftykins , maybe a pointers, or commands for diagnosing this?
<daftykins> just ask someone else here :) it's late my time, so time to call it a day
<BigBaby> Well, thank you for your help before daftykins
<BigBaby> can anyone take a look at this paste boot
<brug> hi im using xubuntu livecd (usb) and i want to create another livecd (bootable usb)
<brug> when i try to install usb-creator the package is not found
<brug> what should i do
<Sai> Hello, I am having a really weird issue with Ubuntu 15.04, I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts about it. I have a Dell laptop with an i5 6300 HQ processor (2.3 GHz rated, up to 3.2 turbo) which works great in Windows. But in Ubuntu, the clock steps only between 1 MHz and 759 MHz. lshw -c cpu, cpufreq-info, cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq etc. all consistently report 759 MHz as the highest. I'm really confused about why this is happening.
<tacocat__> EriC^^, hello
<EriC^^> hello
<tacocat__> Is it normal for install to hang for a long time when creating partitions?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> should take a couple secs
<tacocat__> It's been hanging for like 7 minutes
<EriC^^> is your nick related to revive?
<tacocat__> Keeps getting stuck at Step_before = stepUserInfo
<tacocat__> revive?
<EriC^^> nm
<EriC^^> is it hanging at the end of the installation?
<tacocat__> Umm
<tacocat__> It starts hanging almost immediately
<tacocat__> at same part all 3 times I tried
<EriC^^> you could try installing in legacy mode if that worked, and then convert it
<tacocat__> I mean I could install it in legacy
<tacocat__> problem was I couldn't boot into it
<EriC^^> yeah, you can boot a live usb and convert from there
<tacocat__> o forgot about mounting it
<tacocat__> You don't need a /boot partition correct?
<EriC^^> nop
<tacocat__> also
<tacocat__> boot loader dosn't get installed to a specific partition just drive right?
<EriC^^> it gets installed to the efi partition
<EriC^^> tacocat__: in legacy it gets installed to the mbr, you're correct
<MrXXIV2> Hey guys, I wanted to stop by into a non-biased area. I wanted to ask your opinion on whether you think MariaDB or PostreSQL is faster.
<calcmandan> can someone please tell me which channel i go to get masked?
<teward> calcmandan: #freenode
<calcmandan> thx
<Bruha> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, but no one is around on that channel
<Bruha> anyone here that can help?
<Bruha> I login at the prompt, but then it just goes to a terminal prompt cbruhn@ubuntu:
<Bruha> isn't there a graphical interface for server?
<MrXXIV2> Bruha: no Ubuntu Server has always been just a terminal, BUT you can install a GUI
<MrXXIV2> Consider Server to be the barebone version
<Bruha> ah ok
<Bruha> how do i do that?
<Bruha> now I can install somethign like Plex over the top?
<MrXXIV2> Are you just doing an at-home VM for Ubuntu?
<Bruha> I have a second computer that I want to put Plex on now
<Bruha> for a home media server
<MrXXIV2> Oh, yea, if you wanted to go that route, you might as well stick to the terminal version just to install Plex being that will handle it all for you in the long run
<Bruha> ok
<Bruha> can you help me with that?
<Bruha> shit
<ikonia> Bruha: please don't swear
<Bruha> sorry
<Bruha> MrXXIV2:  Can you help me with installing Plex now?
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me with my ubuntu phone? #ubuntu-phone isn't active.
<amazoniantoad> I just want clarification that I can get support here before I continue.
<ikonia> #ubuntu-touch is what you want
<daftykins> you cannot
<ikonia> thats the phone/touch channel
<amazoniantoad> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> VFDPrim: OK, Back .. how did the ppa-purge go ?
<Crushpest> <Crushpest> i have a bridge interface called evil. i want to redirect everything with dport 80 to port 8080. how do i do that?
<Crushpest> <Crushpest> i tryed iptables -i evil -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<Crushpest> <Crushpest> but it doesnt wor
<rww> Crushpest: are you using Debian or Ubuntu?
<Crushpest> debian
<rww> then don't ask in here, thanks
<rww> we handle Ubuntu users, #debian handles Debian ones
<rww> (and in general, crossposting your question to multiple channels tends to be considered rude)
<Crushpest> well it's the same. i used brctl from bridge-utils that is in both distris
<amazoniantoad> rww: I thought ubuntu was based on debian?
<rww> Doesn't matter. That's how we split the load, so ask them.
<amazoniantoad> (excuse my ignorance)
<rww> amazoniantoad: correct
<amazoniantoad> So there are debian questions that aren't valid in ubuntu?
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: doesn't mean you can channel hop for support depending on your mood
<amazoniantoad> Something really niche?
<amazoniantoad> I see
<brug> rude
<daftykins> channel name for distro name, deal with it.
<rww> amazoniantoad: Debian users go to #debian, Ubuntu users go to #ubuntu. It's not a complicated system :P
<amazoniantoad> I didn't mean it like that! I just didn't know debian was its own distro
<rww> and Ubuntu derivative users like Mint or whatever go to their distro's support channel
<rww> yep
<amazoniantoad> I thought it was more like a kernel or something...like linux
<rww> amazoniantoad: no, Debian and Ubuntu are both distros
<amazoniantoad> I see
<nicomachus> for more info: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1336/how-is-ubuntu-different-from-debian
<amazoniantoad> say thanks!
<detly> is there a way to identify what quality settings were used to encode an ogg file?
<detly> an audio file, I mean
<nicomachus> You can use Audacious.
<nicomachus> ...Audacity, not Audacious. sorry.
<OerHeks> !info mediainfo
<ubottu> mediainfo (source: mediainfo): command-line utility for reading information from audio/video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.70-1build1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 117 kB
<detly> mediainfo gives bitrate, but not the original quality setting used (which I suspect is not stored with the format)
<detly> ah, wait, if I get the bitrate (not the effective bitrate), Vorbis have a table I can use to convert
<detly> thanks folks
<OerHeks>  
<h-_-_-> who is on what web browser if youre willing to id yourself a tiny bit?
<bazhang> h-_-_-, no polls here please, try the chat channel
<h-_-_-> too id ifying good on you bazhang
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic h-_-_-
<h-_-_-> just looking into icecat for lubuntu any advice please
<nicomachus> I've heard it works.
<bazhang> !info icecat
<ubottu> Package icecat does not exist in wily
<bazhang> thats from debian afaik
<cage_raphel> Good day!! i am trying to run sudo apt-get upgrade and i get the following error.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14237900/
<cage_raphel> any help would be appreciated
<nicomachus> cage_raphel: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<arleslie3> cage_raphel, if you're running kubuntu looks like it's a possible bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [High,Confirmed]
<cage_raphel> nicomachus, i am running Ubuntu 15.10
<nicomachus> cage_raphel: ok, looks like this may resolve it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04
<cage_raphel> nicomachus, thanks mate.. will give that a try and wil let u know how it geos.
<cage_raphel> goes*
<cage_raphel> nicomachus,  excellent mate!! that fixed it !! yayyy!! thanks a ton!! :)
<nicomachus> \o/
<geocst> hello guys
<geocst> i have one 5 threads in a group and the other one 2 threads in a group. I want that 5 threads interact with the other 2 threads sometimes without deadlock using semaphores. What kind of approach should i go with ?
<slacking> goodday all
<sw0rdfish> the default DE that ships with ubuntu is unity, right?
<xangua> sw0rdfish: yes, you can also install any desktop you want and Ubuntu comes in different flavors with different desktops/packages pre-installed
<rww> geocst: Please don't crosspost to multiple channels. Since you're using Debian (according to #debian), stick to there. Though I expect the channel for whichever language you're using might be better.
<sw0rdfish> xangua I downloaded the iso file from the main website will that give me options between unity and gnome when I'm installing it?
<guest-9l4wz4>  
<amazoniantoad> hi everyone!
<VFDPrim> Bashing-om how was the storm
<h-_-_-> hi, question:
<h-_-_-> got pidgin, well how does searching for channels work?
<VFDPrim> i use it to but never search for channels sorry cant help yea there
<tokkioy> h-_-_-: great
<tokkioy> VFDPrim: it's an option
<VFDPrim> i will have to try it some time thanks
<auzty> hello, i'm using ubuntu 14.04.3 , i would to install nginx, why if i apt-get install it, i got 1.4.x version? i see the repositories have 1.9.x version
<tomreyn> auzty: not those of your ubuntu release
<teward> auzty: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151283/why-dont-the-ubuntu-repositories-have-the-latest-versions-of-software
<tomreyn> 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.3 is the latest version available for 14.04.4 (trusty)
<teward> auzty: the 1.9.x upload went to the current development branc
<teward> h
<teward> bleh
<xangua> sw0rdfish: no, you have to download separate iso, Ubuntu GNOME, Ubuntu Mate, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<auzty> ohhhh iseee, thanks teward  and tomreyn :)
<teward> auzty: given that I'm the one that uploaded it, I can confirm that with 100% accuracy.  The 14.04 repos only have 1.4.x in them for nginx; I provide a PPA though with newer versions
<tomreyn> you can probably find unsupported (by canonical and the ubuntu community) nginx backports though
<teward> but of course the obligatory factoid applies
<teward> !ppa | auzty
<ubottu> auzty: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jnix> what is this black magic that allows ubuntu to change graphics drivers without a reboot?
<jnix> it's cool, though
<h-_-_-> where is everyone on pidgin, theres an xmpp room with a couple other rustics
<nicomachus> h-_-_-: not really something we can answer for you
<h-_-_-> pidgin a too wide scope? take lot of depth I thought is here
<codepython777> is anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro here?
<dsc_> o_0
<cfhowlett> !mac | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<teward> auzty: also allow me to point you here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx
<teward> auzty: list of packages, available, in the different Ubuntu pockets, by the specific version of Ubuntu
<teward> auzty: so the Trusty one is where you should be looking (not at "latest upload")
<auzty> thanks teward, that's really helpful, i didn't know that every ubuntu release have their own latest update :D
<teward> auzty: well, there's the main release repository (trusty), updates in -updates, and security updates in -security :p
<teward> auzty: there's a reason i love that link myself, but as I said, I'm the one who did the latest upload for nginx to Ubuntu, so... i use whatever I want :)
<basttrax> auzty, I think with programs like nginx people aren't really in a rush to get to the most cutting edge version
<auzty> wow :) thanks again teward , maybe i still get the other OS minded that always need the most cutting edge version basttrax , haha thanks :D
<teward> auzty: well, hate to put it out there, but as I did say, I provide a PPA through the nginx team on Launchpad for latest stable and mainline, but the obligatory PPA notice from earlier applies: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable for NGINX Stable; https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/development for mainline
<cfhowlett> bleeding edges are bloody.
<teward> auzty: use cutting edge at your own risk though :p
<teward> (HTTP/2 won't work right)
<auzty> ok i already do it teward , and now my nginx 1.8.0 from your ppa :D thanks a lot
<teward> auzty: you're welcome, but note no HTTP/2 in Stable
<teward> :)
<teward> enjoy
 * teward goes back to stabbing the next uploads
<auzty> ok :)
<h-_-_-> no kvm on lubuntu when run sudo rmmod kvm_intel kvm...
<hoglahoo> I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on an older toshiba satellite c655 laptop.  it's a fresh install on a new hard drive. I'm trying to establish an internet connection. It didn't find any wireless networks automatically, so I added mine manually, and it said a connection was established but I am unable to bring up any webpages in a browser.  I've also tried making a wired connection, but have
<hoglahoo> been unsuccessful establishing that connection.  I've not been able to find anything from google that answers my specific situation - any ideas
<cfhowlett> hoglahoo, 10.04 is not supported in any way, shape or form.  install a supported version: lubuntu loves older hardware
<hoglahoo> ok
<Guddu> What is the resulting file system when a CD/DVD is written to as per the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/files-disc-write.html
<greyscale> @Guddu ISO 9660 I believe
<greyscale> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<Guddu> greyscale, Can a CD/DVD ever have ext2 filesystem ?
<cfhowlett> Guddu, could yes. should?  no.
<hbar98> Hello and howdy. I have a networking question if anyone has a few.
<greyscale> Guddu: Not as far as I'm aware.. Its not block-media, so it doesn't get a normal file system
<greyscale> @hbar98 I can try to help.
<cfhowlett> hbar98, ##networking
<Guddu> Ok. Thanks gregL cfhowlett
<Guddu> Thanks greyscale
<greyscale> o/`
<hbar98> @greyscale, thanks. Here goes... Every time I plug in my android phone to tether to a ubuntu 15.10 laptop, it creates a new network connection. I want the laptop to auto connect when I tether. Can I do this somehow??
<hbar98> cfhowlett, sorry, this may be ubuntu specific.
<cfhowlett> hbar98, no worries.  interesting question.  Hope someone knows.
<hbar98> cfhowlett, gratzi! I hope so! It is annoing as heck.
<greyscale> Hmm, mine actually DOES do as you're describing
<greyscale> I thought that was default behaviour.
<hbar98> It may be. It did this on windows, but I found a registry hack that sort of worked.
<greyscale> I enable tethering on my HTC One or One Plus and the computer connects when USB is present
<nicomachus> ^ same
<nicomachus> with HTC One
<nicomachus> with Developor tools and USB Debug enabled.
<greyscale> Not even got developer tools on mine. Sorry @hbar98
<hbar98> Moto X Pure here. USB tether is greyed out until after the phone is plugged into the machine. Turn on USB tether, it creates a new network connection.
<greyscale> Does it then connect once you've clicked USB tethering?
<codepython777> what laptops are people using here for running ubuntu? I'm in the market to buy a new one
<hbar98> greyscale, it doesn't auto connect. I have to go to the dropdown and then tell it to connect.
<greyscale> @codepython777 Lenovo T550 with a 3.5k screen.
<greyscale> its glorious but I can't get 4k over display port to work
<nicomachus> codepython777: There are entirely too many variables to make recommendations, but the Dell XPS 13 is nice.
<hbar98> I wouldn't mind that it creates multiple networks if it would just auto connect.
<cfhowlett> codepython777, so many choices.  choose one that works for you and go wild.
<hbar98> codephython777, I'm using an old Dell XPS m1530... but it is just running as a bridge right now.
<cfhowlett> codepython777, I carry my gold colored Ubuntu USB around my neck.  Just for fun, I have been known to live boot lappies for testing purposes.  Much fun when done in a quiet corner of the local Apple store ...
<codepython777> I was looking at something around $1k - XPS and T550 both are more expensive if i want to get a decent i5 or i7
<codepython777> greyscale: W550?
<greyscale> T550
<greyscale> its a nice laptop.
<hbar98> greyscale, any ideas how to make it just auto connect? I don't care if it makes multiple networks, just as long as it just autoconnects.
<greyscale> hbar98: sorry, I don't.. Mine -does- autoconnect, so I don't know whats different about yours
<greyscale> Go edit the connection and see if there is an option for allowing autoconnection?
<hbar98> heh, mine's a motorola. they do things backwards.
<hbar98> what...the...heck. each connection has a unique MAC address, and only the current one has an eth number thing after it. How in the world??
<hbar98> I'm the only one who plugs my phone into the machine.
<tgm4883> hbar98: it gets the MAC from the phone
<hbar98> Okay, I might have a lead on that. Bonus question: can someone point me in the right direction so I can learn how to bond connections? My wife and I both can tether/wifi tether. It would be nice to bond both connections and send that to the router.
<hbar98> tgm4883, yeah, I just stumbled on that. I'm going to see if there's a fix for the USB side. Found sever for wifi mac addresses, just not usb yet.
<mikhael_k33hl> Confirmed that I'm using the right Name Server, however it appears that hostname resolution is intermittent, sometimes I can ping it via the hostname sometimes it says "unknown host", anyone experienced this?
<mikhael_k33hl> Other computers doesn't seem to be experiencing the same problem, so it's not the Name Serer
<hbar98> alrighty. thanks for your help! I'll see what I can fix later.... Later!
<h-_-_-> thanks for now, :)
<nolsen> How come I can't mount my flash drive that I just recently formatted into crypt-luks?
<nolsen> "The unlocked device does not have a recognizable file system on it"
<alwan> http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-linux-hard-disk-encryption-with-luks-cryptsetup-command/
<nolsen> alwan: That doesn't help.
<nolsen> Because I did it with the file manager GUI.
<nolsen> Not a terminal.
<nolsen> I don't even use the terminal to mount lmao.
<alwan> just reformat the flashdisk into FAT/NTFS without encryption
<nolsen> Too hard, I like the GUI.
<nolsen> Oh.
<alwan> use gnome-disk-utility
<alwan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Disks
<nolsen> alwan: I want to encrypt it though
<alwan> it's simple
<alwan> I never encrypt my disk
<nolsen> Well I do.
<SchrodingersScat> gnome-disks can deal with the encryption
<nolsen> Nvm, I got it encrypted, without that.
<smacktalk> s
<j_> hey, question on getting GameRanger to install under Wine
<SchrodingersScat> !AppDB | j_
<ubottu> j_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<seaking> hi
<seaking> please check the MD5 sum from > https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<seaking> i get 61287c1881b166c05b89a8cdc39e12b5
<nolsen> Is there a way to skip /dev/sda check on gparted? Because it takes a quite amount of time to scan it.
<tacocat_> EriC^^, are you still around?
<mikhael_k33hl> When pinging or sshing in shell, does Ubuntu still use the nm-tool, or does it use resolv.conf?
<tacocat_> Did anyone run into this exact same problem besides the "missing swap partition"? http://askubuntu.com/questions/637106/ubuntu-15-04-installation-stuck-in-a-loop-because-of-missing-swap-partition
<tacocat_> I have the same exact problem as the guy who posted that question, where it will hang on same spot. However I do have a swap partition so that solution is a no go. Not sure what to do, anyone have any ideas?
<gansteed>  I'm using networkmanager-openvpn, and I connect to my vpn by nm-applet, it seems not work as expect. where can I find the log?
<Poindexter_> Is anyone here familiar with irce-seven?
<Poindexter_> IRCD-SEVEN  sorry.
<Poindexter_> Also, is anyone here familiar with Xubuntu? It is a great distro, however, the tech support is not going to be supported. Will the apt-get supply stop after a while?
<tacocat_> Poindexter_, is XFCE still being developed?
<Poindexter_> I use that. It is so far.
<Poindexter_> I use Debian LXDE myself.
<Poindexter_> It is a small package but very powerfull.
<Poindexter_> Here is an interesting link for XFCE:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce
<snacks> whenever I boot up, lightdm crashes after ~1 second of showing on screen, leaving the system hung. If I manage to get past it, everything works as normal, but I can't figure out how to fix it.
<snacks> for some reason, it won't let me switch to tty either
<snacks> any idea how I can fix it or find the root cause of the problem?
<snacks> or boot straight to tty in the meanwhile
<snacks> actually, I finally have access to a browser right now, nvm on that last one
<Poindexter_> Snacks perhaps your screen saver is set to such a low second level that it doesn't give you much time ti make decisions. Think about that.
<snacks> a low second level?
<snacks> what's that?
<Poindexter_> Yes.
<Poindexter_> If you set your screen saver to such a fast timer and it shuts down, remove the screen saver and find out why it is blanking your screen.
<techvish81> is touchscreen monitor supported in regular ubuntu or a different version is available for that?
<snacks> Poindexter: if that were the problem, wouldn't it cause problems once I'm logged in, too?
<Poindexter_> It could, but it also could be your login screen saver too. That is if you have one set up. Check both if you have two.
<snacks> Poindexter: because I have zero problems once I log in, even if I leave it until it goes into sleep mode
<Poindexter_> Then boil it down to your login screen saver and check that.
<smacktalk> ok i have a linux base os with vbox running an xp vm...can't talk on the gns3 network I built.  any suggestions?
<techvish81> is touchscreen monitor supported in regular ubuntu or a different version is available for that?
<Poindexter_> Your login screen saver may be too fast. It wont allow you to make decisions. I have seen that before.
<snacks> actually, how would I check that in files? I'm booted from a live USB right now, so I can't do much except change text files.
<Poindexter_> The live USB disk you cannot change the settings because it is hard written on the disk.
<techvish81> is there a problem with suspend to ram in xubuntu?
<snacks> Poindexter: I'm not talking about changing the live USB's settings, I'm talking about using the live USB to boot the thing, so I can modify the original OS's settings.
<snacks> Poindexter: Because I can't actually boot my original OS, thus the problem.
<Poindexter_> Do a Google and you may find the answer.
<Poindexter_> Oh.
<Poindexter_> That is another story.
<smacktalk> j #ccie
<Poindexter_> Boot it from what? Your USB or what, your local hard drive?
<Poindexter_> Are you running a laptop or a desktop or server?
<snacks> Poindexter: boot from USB, so that I can modify local hard drive files.
<snacks> laptop
<Poindexter_> Ok latptop
<Poindexter_> Have you been in the
<Poindexter_> BIOS lately?
<snacks> everything was working fine until an Ubuntu update broke it. So, it wasn't the BIOS.
<snacks> also, goddamn BIOS. goddamn secure-boot, goddamn fastboot, and goddamn intel and Microsoft for coming up with UEFI.
<Poindexter_> Now you are talking. So you apt-get an update and all happened from there.
<snacks> Poindexter: No, nothing bad happened until the next time I restarted the computer, which I don't do too often.
<Poindexter_> Don't apt-get anything unless you MD 5 it.
<snacks> Poindexter: I tried switching to a previous kernel version, but that didn't change anything, so it's probably not the kernel.
<snacks> Poindexter: How do you MD5 stuff?
<Poindexter_> My advice is this, unless you have anything valuable on the hard drive, trash it and do an DOD destruction of the data bits on your hard drive and re-install the Operating System. I do this all of the time and you and many people out ther don
<snacks> Poindexter: The problem is, having a vague notion of what *caused* the problem, isn't the same as knowing what to fix to make my laptop boot properly.
<Poindexter_> t
<Poindexter_> Know that a clean hard disk is best.
<marion> is there a simple way to overclock my processor in without editing the .txt file
<snacks> Poindexter: I really don't want to have to reinstall. Especially if the problem is the latest version of lightdm, which updating would reinstall, thus re-causing my problem.
<Poindexter_> If you try to install a new OS on a disk that is not clean hackers use software or code to be specific to infiltrate your disk by using hidden signals to data that you did not erase. That  is bad.
<snacks> Poindexter: Which is irrelevant, because I doubt this was caused by any sort of malware and as I said previously, I don't want to reinstall if possible.
<snacks> I'd have to reinstall everything, and re-copy everything over, which would be a huge waste of time and wouldnt necessarily solve the problem.
<Poindexter_> Snaks, don't be lazy. Reinstallation is easy maybe because I have in front of me 30 different computers. I say this easily, but take it from a pro. I don't fool around with this. Have may computers in front of you and don't rely on just one computer. Not all computers respond to each OS installed.
<Poindexter_> Snacks you also need to know how to mirror image your OS after a DOD cleansing.
<Poindexter_> Snacks, I am a DATA RECOVERY EXPERT. I have been doing this for years. There are things to know about the computer that you cannot learn from a book.
<dekr4ken> i am a cleaner
<GenericNode> do you do wet work?
<dekr4ken> no, corp calls, i go clean up the mess.
<snacks> Poindexter: It's not about being lazy, it's about not to use an axe when you can use a scalpel. Also, I seriously suspect that reinstalling will not actually fix the problem, as if it is a broken package, then reinstalling will just replace the broken package with a broken package, fixing NOTHING.
<nicomachus> snacks: what's your original issue?
<Poindexter_> Snacks, if you reason with what you just said, the "package" is corrupted. Have you tried downloading the package from another source?
<nicomachus> does the whole PC crash or does it just go to a black screen with a cursor?
<Poindexter_> Snacks, 1 second is not enough time to make any decisions to make settings. I already explained that.
<snacks> nicomachus: black screen, no cursor. IIRC.
<dekr4ken> i would uninstall the packages, verify authenticity of packages MD5 file from another resource, install it, and see what happens. if it still breaks the system, then there is not much you can do about it. backup and begin from scratch. simple backups of vm's before updates is basics101, if it fails, take it off and place the original back
<dekr4ken> my 2c
<nicomachus> snacks: can you boot from a live USB?
<snacks> Poindexter: It's enough to hit ctrl+alt+F2.
<snacks> nicomachus: How do you think I'm on IRC right now? Live USB.
<nicomachus> Ok. Did you run boot-repair?
<snacks> nicomachus: Nope, in fact I've never heard of boot-repair before.
<nicomachus> snacks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nicomachus> snacks: give that a run, and see if it resolves the issue. If not you can check /var/log/lightdm and see if it points to what's causing the crash.
<Poindexter_> Nicomachus, I suggested the same thing and once his OS is running, go to the /var/log/lightdm or any settings to reset the time delay of the screen saver in which is his problem.
<nicomachus> Poindexter_: it's clearly not a screen saver issue whatsoever. and the more you talk about how you're a "pro" and continue to give bad advice, the less likely people are to pay attention to it.
<Poindexter_> Nicomachus, really? His issue was from the beginning the screen saver and not being able to log in and having a blank screen.
<nicomachus> that's not a screen saver... it's the display manager crashing.
<auronandace1> Poindexter_: if the login manager had a screensaver then simply moving the mouse would bring the login manager back
<snacks> Poindexter: when did I say anything about a screensaver problem?
<f8mf8_> Hi here is a screenshot of a byobu/tmux issue I've been trying to fix on my ubuntu server http://i.imgur.com/AZDdCnb.png
<Poindexter_> Moving the mouse would bring it back but if the setting were 1 second, that would be useless.
<nicomachus> snacks: did you install boot-repair?
<auronandace1> Poindexter_: you did notice that he said he couldn't bring it back right?
<[Saint]> On what Ubunt-ism is there a screensaver on the login screen? Screen blanking, sure...
<AndChat607476> What do these  smartctl values mean? https://ghostbin.com/paste/9fsqd
<Poindexter_> I saw it.
<auronandace> Poindexter_: then it isn't a screensaver issue
<[Saint]> Are you perhaps misusing the term and referring to screenblanking?
<Poindexter_> Hey guys , I am being a gentleman about this. Stop being stoic and insulting.
<nicomachus> !smart | AndChat607476
<ubottu> AndChat607476: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<snacks> nicomachus: ugh, forgot to hit enter on "apt-get update" && "apt-get -y install boot-repair". Installed and running now though.
<f8mf8> Hi, need help with a byobu/tmux issue, it works fine when loggin in from ubuntu client, but from arch linux I'm getting this issue  http://i.imgur.com/AZDdCnb.png
<[Saint]> Who's being insulting.
<[Saint]> Dude. Being wrong isn't a crime.
<nicomachus> f8mf8: this is ubuntu support, not Arch.
<nicomachus> [Saint], Poindexter_, drop it or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<f8mf8> I know, but figured I might get help here since the server where the issue happens is ubuntu 14.04
<nicomachus> f8mf8: there is also #ubuntu-server. Sorry, I'm not familiart with byobu
<nicomachus> familiar*
<Poindexter_> Nicomachus, I see that you rule the roost here. Glad to know that. I will take not of that.
<[Saint]> ha!
<f8mf8> It had an old version of byobu 5.74 and old tmux as well. Updated tmux and that fixed the issue when launching tmux on its own, but byobu still having issues
<nicomachus> I don't... I just hang out here a bit.
<Poindexter_> Your instults go nowhere.
<f8mf8> I am not sure if when I launch byobu it is running the right version
<snacks> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239448/   <---- boot-repair txt
<f8mf8> nicomachus: Thanks I'll check try to get help on ubuntu-server, I was getting help here earlier today but those users might be gone.
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: so...erm I couldn't figure out the values. What do they actually mean? Is it something to be afraid or is the drive safe?
<nicomachus> snacks: doesn't look like any errors, but what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<nicomachus> AndChat607476: unless it's throwing errors at you, the disk in fine.
<AndChat607476> It is throwing errors!
<snacks> nicomachus: The latest (15.10) IIRC
<nicomachus> snacks: ok, try to boot now and see if lightdm still crashes, and try to take of any error messages that flash if it does.
<Guest79215> hi guys... im trying to install oracle-java-installer on 15.10...
<Guest79215> but im getting : ERROR: ‘~webupd8team’ user or team does not exist
<Guest79215> i do not encounter the mentioned error in 14.04 ...
<nicomachus> Guest79215: are you installing it via the webupd8team ppa?
<snacks> nicomachus: you mean, get boot-repair to fix boot and then try to boot?
<nicomachus> snacks: yes. did it not already run through?
<snacks> nicomachus: I only got boot-repair to dump me a log.
<nicomachus> well run the recommended fix and then try to boot.
<snacks> nicomachus: "create a BootInfo summary", I mean.
<Guest79215> nicomachus: yes... but it seems my virtualbox machine has no internet (cant ping google.com)...
<snacks> nicomachus:running 'recommended repair'.
<AndChat607476> It throws this http://b.1339.cf/aqmjzyr.jpg
<Guest79215> sorry.. i'll check my internet connection first x_x
<snacks> nicomachus: it's complaining about GPT - "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformattted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again."
<snacks> nicomachus: Somehow I don't think the problem is that I have a GPT.
<nicomachus> snacks: is that machine EFI boot?
<nicomachus> snacks: and did you boot the USB as legacy instead of EFI?
<nicomachus> he left..
<nicomachus> ok then
<kicom> ?
<kicom> can i ask sth
<kicom> ?
<AndChat607476> nicomachus: Hey!
<Guest86383> Hi
<Guest86383> We are anonymous . We do not forgive . We do not forget . Expect us .
<moonman> i would like to know if anyone has a degree in niggerology in here
<cfhowlett> !ops | moonman
<ubottu> moonman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<moonman> cfhowlett: what the fuck do you want?
<icarus> hello all
<Guest86383> Hi
<moonman> fuck you icarus
<icarus> does anyone know when ubuntu mobile devices will be available for north america?
<Guest86383> Anyone knows anything about the deep web?
<cfhowlett> !touch | icarus,
<ubottu> icarus,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<icarus> cfhowlett: thanks
<moonman> someone in my class said that you can actually get a degree in niggerology
<cfhowlett> happy2help! icarus
<DP01> need help ASAP i download wifi driver for  my laptop wifi iwlwifi-3160-ucode-23.11.10.0.tgz but don't knw how to install
<icarus> cfhowlett: hmm, i guess the real answer is theres no reference anywhere of dates/projections
<icarus> but that t-mobile has some kind of partnership to maybe make it possible?
<cfhowlett> icarus, not necessarily in their interest to do so, but possible.
<icarus> its a whole country/market...
<icarus> i just want to be able to have an ubuntu phone i can slip a US unlocked sim card into
<cfhowlett> side note: this device is still considered a developers tool ... it's not marketed for the mass consumer market
<icarus> cfhowlett: i dont think the ubuntu user base cares
<cfhowlett> true.  I'd offer to ship you one from China, but Huwei already sold out
<icarus> the only other choice that i know of off hand is the nokia n900
<icarus> as far as a phone running foss OS
<cfhowlett> icarus, or pick up a nexus and dualboot
<icarus> cfhowlett: ive considered
<icarus> i think i could get a strange launch system going using docker + locked down android container with fdroid apps and shared volumes
<icarus> ill just continue to be patient
<cfhowlett> so say we all
<zzarr> so say we all
<hangman13us>  /j #kubuntu
<icarus> have a g'night all
<aspock> Hello do anyone know how do i install dcplusplus server on ubuntu 14.4 ?
<big> ping
<lotuspsychje> !info linuxdc++ | aspock
<ubottu> aspock: linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1186 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<aspock> lotuspsychje i installed that but it looks like a client ?
<lotuspsychje> aspock: maybe from within the client you can create server?
<lotuspsychje> aspock: never used myself sorry
<aspock> okay Thanks for info
<aspock> anyone else knows ?
<lotuspsychje> aspock: does the manpage show anything usefull?
<aspock> lotuspsychje: it says it's a client just like windows
<lotuspsychje> aspock: maybe find out on the dc++ community first howto create a dedicated Hub
<J-BBB> Hi all, im trying to install ubuntu 15.10 on my dell optiplex 7020 and I get an error BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffc0d38da8. Anyone a idea how i can install ubuntu?
<zzarr> J-BBB, via USB?
<J-BBB> zzarr: yes
<zzarr> J-BBB, have you tried via another USB-stick?
<J-BBB> zzarr: nope. I am trying to format and try it again. i will see
<zzarr> J-BBB, sounds like a good idea
<J-BBB> zzarr: works. Thanks!
<snacks> is it possible to configure systemd via files, rather than via commandline? Or alternatively, how do I configure the systemd on my hard-drive when I'm booted from a Live USB?
<auronandace> snacks: not sure sorry, but if you need to configure it via commands then you'll likely need to chroot from your usb
<auronandace> !chroot | snacks
<ubottu> snacks: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Trinity> i've got some API keys that i'd like to keep hidden
<Trinity> s/hidden/secure
<Trinity> would it be safer to store it in user environment variables or use a bash script and run that before using those env variables?
<bekks> Trinity: Do you need them be stored in API keys?
<AppAraat> hello, I'm trying to install an image of Ubuntu I've configured to a lot of laptops. The way I'd like to approach this, is to configure one laptop so that I'll get a system I'm ok with, then stick another laptop directly into the Ethernet port and mirror that install.
<bekks> Trinity: If so, you cannot hide them.
<bekks> AppAraat: It wont work that way.
<Trinity> bekks, i'm sorry? for example if I have a database user's password i'd store them in an env variable
<cfhowlett> !uck | AppAraat
<ubottu> AppAraat: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Trinity> rather than in the script
<bekks> AppAraat: Either use UCK, or configure one laptop, and create a clone image using clonezilla, store it on a network share, and restore it on your other kaptops using clonezilla.
<zzarr> J-BBB, I'm happy to hear that :D
<J-BBB> zzarr: but now, after install ubuntu i cant login. what the hell is this
<bekks> J-BBB: Why cant you log in?
<J-BBB> bekks: i dont know. It jumps back to the login dash
<snacks> TIL: You can disable a systemd service by disabling the relevant .service file in /etc/systemd/system
<snacks> by deleting* the relevant .service file.
<bekks> snacks: And how do you enable it again, after that?
<bekks> J-BBB: And the user/pw is correct?
<auronandace> snacks: surely renaming it would be safer
<snacks> bekks: Well, it occurred to me that you could just rename it
<snacks> well, time to see if I finally have a functional laptop then.
<zzarr> J-BBB, sounds like some issue with the user session, is it a completely new install or is the home directory from another installation?
<J-BBB> bekks: yes sure. I can login via shell, but not with unity
<J-BBB> zzarr: completely new install
<zzarr> J-BBB, is it a new computer or is it an old one?
<J-BBB> zzarr: it is a new Dell Optiplex 7020 with nvidia graphic card
<zzarr> J-BBB, try installing nVidias graphics driver
<zzarr> J-BBB, it sounds like a problem with the graphics driver to me
<bekks> zzarr: It sounds like the graphics driver is unrelated :)
<zzarr> bekks, why?
<bekks> J-BBB: Are all files in your user home owned by your user, or are there files owned by root?
<bekks> zzarr: Why not? :)
<saurabh_> I'm running 14.04 64bit on x86_64 system
<J-BBB> bekks: i have try with a new user, same. Only Guest can login :D
<saurabh_> I installed swift programming language from swift.org
<saurabh_> i added the path to .bashrc as mentioned in the article.
<zzarr> bekks, he said it's a new install
<bekks> zzarr: And?
<saurabh_> however, when I run a simple hello world program, I get permission denied error
<zzarr> J-BBB, then it must be a problem with the user account some how
<bekks> J-BBB: Are all files in your user home owned by your user, or are there files owned by root?
<zzarr> bekks, I had the same issue before and it was the graphics driver
<saurabh_> more precisely: /CoreFoundation/module.modulemap': Permission denied
<J-BBB> bekks: yes sure
<J-BBB> by user
<zzarr> J-BBB, is the /home mounted on a separate disk?
<J-BBB> yes
<zzarr> J-BBB, (or partition)
<zzarr> J-BBB, was it formated as well?
<J-BBB> partition
<J-BBB> ext4
<zzarr> J-BBB, it was formated?
<J-BBB> zzarr: i can write in it. and it is mounted
<bekks> zzarr: Of course, without it, you would not have been able to use it. It is a new computer.
<bekks> At least a new installation.
<saurabh_> help
<zzarr> bekks, if you have your /home on another partition you don't have to format it
<bekks> zzarr: Then how do you use a filesystem without formatting aka "create the filesystem"?
<zzarr> bekks, if it existed from before
<bekks> J-BBB: Which Ubuntu is that, actually?
<J-BBB> bekks: yes, 15.10
<bekks> J-BBB: Pastebin "df -h" then please.
<AppAraat> cfhowlett & bekks UCK sounds great, but if I simply wanted to configure Xubuntu 15.10 with latest updates, save that state and then copy that to other laptops, would UCK be faster or Clonezilla ?
<J-BBB> zzarr: u r my men :D after installatin nvidia-340 it works now :D
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, never performed that comparison.  sorry.  but I believe clozezilla would require exact duplicates of the hardware you attempt to deploy to.
<zzarr> J-BBB, :D
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: hmm, I wonder what is meant by "exact duplicates"? Same HDD UUID and MAC address? Because all laptops have exact same models of hardware otherwise.
<bekks> AppAraat: Latest updates are applied with sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade; not using clonezilla or UCL :)
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, same hardware certainly
<bekks> AppAraat: "same hardware" means "HDD with the same or greater size", same GPU, etc. - "same hardware".
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, alternative thought:  pxe install if you have these things networked
<cfhowlett> !pxe
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<J-BBB> I love SSD :D
<AppAraat> bekks: one can choose to do this during install stage, but if I would do that for every laptop (40+ laptops currently), then that would put a lot of strain on the local network and repo servers.
<bekks> AppAraat: We have no problem running PXE and repo servers for > 1000 servers.
<AppAraat> are those servers on local network though?
<bekks> AppAraat: Yes.
<AppAraat> we do have network, but unfortunately it's wifi only. So sending so much data through the wifi is currently kind of problematic.
<zzarr> J-BBB, SSD's are great
<bekks> AppAraat: You said you would mirror the laptops using the ethernet port. So you actually have a wired network.
<AppAraat> well, in the sense that I can directly have a cable between one laptop and another.
<J-BBB> anyone have the latest truecrypt .deb?
<AppAraat> I do have a patch chord for that.
<bekks> AppAraat: Which is called "a wired network".
<bekks> Plug in a 8-port switch for $20, and you can stage 7 laptops at a time. E.g.
<cfhowlett> J-BBB, truecrypt is abandonware.  veracrypt is the currently maintained fork
<AppAraat> bekks: I'm kind of confused, you said it was not possible using this method.
<J-BBB> cfhowlett: thanks for the info
<cfhowlett> J-BBB, happy2help!
<AppAraat> bekks: I found this page and it said that I had to configure a DHCP server - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer - would this be possible to configure using some kind of a "master machine", which has a PXE server and DHCP installed and would then copy the contents of the image to other laptops?
<anabain> Does anybody use nfs3 on ubuntu 15.10?
<poops> test
<poops> hi. I cant seem to be able to upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 server. I get this: http://pastebin.com/ndSbe7CZ
<hoglahoo> cfhowlett: thanks for your answer earlier. that solved my issues
<BigBaby> hello guys
<cfhowlett> hoglahoo, happy@help!
<BigBaby> anyone can help me with Kernel Panic, / boot is 100% in use, and i cannot remove files using the Ubuntu Live CD
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<BigBaby> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> boot an ubuntu usb, chroot to your system and remove old kernels
<auronandace> poops: 10.10 has long been dead
<auronandace> !eol | poops
<ubottu> poops: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<poops> is there no way to upgrade
<poops> ?
<poops> re installing will take weeks since it has a lot of legacy stuff on it\
<cfhowlett> poops, meanwhile you are COMPLETELY naked to internet attacks since you have no security
<auronandace> poops: read the link, but it will be more straightforward installing afresh
<poops> thanks, ill read the link
<poops> not in the upgradfe path
<BigBaby> cfhowlett, chroot is not working, giving me error, can you verify for me the chroot command?
<cfhowlett> poops, torrent the LTS version, make a boot USB and install.
<poops> i do have the iso, but when booting from it it didnt suggest an option to upgrade
<cfhowlett> BigBaby, not a chroot expert.  direct your query to the channel, someone will know
<cfhowlett> poops, it shouldn't.  your EOL options are dead unless you enable end of life which would mean 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 > 14.04
<BigBaby> some background, http://pastebin.com/FyMr9Xv3
<BigBaby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14237156/
<BigBaby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14237722/
<BigBaby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14238062/
<poops> how do I enable this?
<vickycq> Installing new kernel (3.16~4.2) in 14.04 results in non-working USB and network. Any ideas?
<vickycq> Seems a lot of people are expieriencing this issue.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | poops
<ubottu> poops: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> poops, this means you have to upgrade 4! times to get to 14.04.  OR you could just torrent 14.04 and clean install ONE time.  Your box, your choice.
<auronandace> poops: if you already have legacy stuff on 10.10 then don't expect an upgrade to go smothly (let alone 4 consecutive upgrades). in the end it will take a lot longer sorting it out than simply installing afresh
<poops> could be. i think its worth a shot
<poops> always have snapshot revert..
<cfhowlett> poops also to be consider: you have an older box.  new ubuntu might just be too demanding. consider lubuntu or xubuntu
<FrankChen> Hello
<poops> its server version
<cfhowlett> 10.10 is most certainly not new
<cfhowlett> FrankChen, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<FrankChen> How to fix Ralink WiFi ??
<FrankChen> Rt2870
<FrankChen> Greeting
<Lurchy> hey everyone....is it easy to reinstall mysql and php in ubuntu 15.10?
<FrankChen> Did the ralink firmware on debian work??
<cfhowlett> FrankChen, ask debian
<cfhowlett> !debian | FrankChen
<ubottu> FrankChen: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<FrankChen> I mean work on ubuntu
<Lurchy> well...perhaps better question is how can I learn more about mysql and php....is ubuntu website best place to learn?
<Lurchy> !mysql
<BigBaby> i will teach you Lurchy
<cfhowlett> Lurchy, no.  php and mysql are not ubuntu.  they have their channels and resources for learning.  ask in ##programming
<FrankChen> Hello,how to fix it
<Lurchy> trying to learn more about installing various problems in ubuntu...but cant seem to figur eout php and database issues....I need more info
<Lurchy> err various programs
<BigBaby> PM Me Lurchy this channel is for Ubuntu issues
<BigBaby> i will gladly help Lurchy
<FrankChen> Will ralink WiFi work on kernel 4.2??
<vickycq> Turns out that modules are in a sepatate package...
<vickycq> linux-image-3.16.0-57-generic
<vickycq> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-57-generic
<FrankChen> Hello,any one??
<cfhowlett> !patience | FrankChen,
<ubottu> FrankChen,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lbelo> how can i sync time between two  ubuntu and debian machine?have the same tim zone and date?
<jacekn> lbelo: normally it's best to just run NTP and sync both of those machines with good external time source
<jacekn> lbelo: but if you really only want both to be in sync you can run NTP server yourself on one of them and sync the other one to it (but I really don't recommend doing this)
<lbelo> jacekn: did i installed in both of machines NTP?
<ikonia> syncing clock against each other like that will cause problems
<ikonia> as drift will be synced, creating bigger drift, that will be synced back
<ikonia> eventually it will go beyond the 5 minute threshold and the internal clock will take over
<lbelo> ikonia:so what is the best solution?
<ikonia> to use a use a set of external time services to the machines
<ikonia> 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 needs to be an odd number to stop conflict/split brain
<ikonia> (3 is the norm)
<jacekn> lbelo: here is some info how to configure them: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<lbelo> ikonia:i am sorry  just i am not advanced user  how can i set of external time services to the machines infact i have already installed NTP can you tell me detail
<aotea> Why can't I boot my live USB to my UEFI system, I
<gderou> Hi All
<aotea> 've tried both enabled and diabled EFI mode
<ikonia> lbelo: are these machines connected to the internet ?
<lbelo> ikonia:yes they are connected  one of machine is  vertual machine which is instaalled in the same machine
<gderou> I am wondering if it is possible to install (like proper install, not simply Live USB) Ubuntu on a USB stick and be able to boot it on any computer (at least PC and Mac)
<ikonia> lbelo: just configure the ntp client to point at the public pool of ntp servers on ntp.org
<ikonia> gderou: yes and no
<ikonia> gderou: you'd find it better to use livemedia though
<gderou> ikonia: thanks. Why is it so ?
<ikonia> gderou: because different machines have different hardware, not all of it of it is on the fly changes, live media attempts to configure fail safe settings on boot, a static install will have limitations around that,
<lbelo> ikonia:you mean i can installed on both machine and change the ntp.org acording to my country code https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-12-04
<ikonia> lbelo: that will work
<gderou> ikonia: that makes sense - is there anything lost from a user's perspective when using livemedia (assuming I am using persistence like described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence) ?
<ikonia> gderou: some functions will be a little slower, remember your whole OS is running from ram, but nothing is "lost"
<ikonia> gderou: is there a reason you need this approach rather than just installing and using ubuntu on a machine ?
<lbelo> ikonia:i did it but when i see by date command they are not the same even the timezone
<gderou> ikonia: yes, I would like a secure (everything on a truecrypt volume is enough) environment that I could use from anywhere (not necessarily my own computer).
<ikonia> lbelo: ntp doesn't set the time zone
<ikonia> it just syncs the clock
<gderou> ikonia: most of the time I would be using my computer, but I want to be able to use any
<ikonia> gderou: I think the idea is bad, but if it's what you want, go for it
<gderou> ikonia: why is it bad ?
<ikonia> I think the idea is poor and a waste of time, but it's your time to use
<aotea> I formatted a USB using KDE partition manager, to ext4, installed a Kubuntu 15.10 64bit on it using Startup Disk Creator. How come my computer won't allow me to boot live usb, system is UEFI but I've tried both enabling and disabling it. Can't find a "Boot Legacy" option but "USB legacy" is ticked as enabled.
<lin_lin13> hello ,everyone !
<gderou> ikonia: sorry to insist, but what do you think is poor ? Alternatively, are there any options to make a development system leave no trace, and not be attached to a physical machine (I don't want my "less secure" OS installs be able to access in any way the data so putting everything in a VM is not a solution either).
<alexla> star wars
<ikonia> gderou: just do what you want
<ikonia> alexla: ?
<gderou> ikonia: ok - sorry to have bothered you - thanks for your help
<ikonia> gderou: no problem, just because I don't like it, doesn't mean it's not right for you
<gderou> ikonia: I like the iea of having a fully portable OS install not tied to any hardware configuration, but I also fully understand the technical limitations (mostly performance related) that it implies - but this won't hurt me considering what I want to do.
<gderou> ikonia: this would be linited to a single security sensitive project - not as a main all purpose commputer
<gderou> ikonia: but again if you are aware of alternativess options do do the same thing, please let me know
<ikonia> gderou: I think the whole concept is a terrible idea, so there are not alternatives, if it works for you, thats great
<aspock> Hello do anyone know how do i install http://opendchub.sourceforge.net/  server on ubuntu 14.4 ?
<ikonia> aspock: look for a package in the ubuntu repos, or a PPA / external repo that contains it
<ikonia> that should be the first process
<aotea> What can I be doing wrong, UEFI system, Kubuntu already installed efi 64bit, I need the live USB to run memtest but it won't boot from USB.
<ElvanorMoscow> Is it possible to disable some modules when booting on Ubuntu install disk?
<ElvanorMoscow> I want to disable the Nouveau driver
<mcphail> ElvanorMoscow: easiest way is to boot with "nomodeset", but for an alternative try adding "nouveau.blacklist=yes" to the kernel command line. (I haven't tried the latter)
<alexla> star wars
<mcphail> alexla: stop that please
<Guest39258> ciao
<ElvanorMoscow> mcphail: nomodeset will also disable i915, won't it?
<mcphail> ElvanorMoscow: I think so, yes
<ElvanorMoscow> and how do you see the kernel command line?
<ElvanorMoscow> Is it by typing "e" at prompt?
<mcphail> ElvanorMoscow: this is from a live USB or an install?
<ElvanorMoscow> mcphail: live USB (I think)
<Guest39258> ho una macchina virtuale non riesco a mettere la risoluzione giusta ho solo    1024x 768    oppure altre due più piccole
<Guest39258> se mi potete aiutare grazie
<BlackFate> !it | Guest39258
<mcphail> ElvanorMoscow: I think there is an "F" key you can press when booting to edit kernel parameters, but don't have a live USB with me just now to check
<ubottu> Guest39258: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ElvanorMoscow> mcphail: and once booted, can you see what was the kernel command line?
<ElvanorMoscow> This would also be useful
<Guest39258> ti ringrazio tanto
<mcphail> ElvanorMoscow: yes. I'm not at a linux machine just now, but I think "cat /proc/cmdline" does the trick
<ElvanorMoscow> mcphail: Indeed it does. Thanks.
<mcphail> ElvanorMoscow: np!
<ZenDK> hello
<ZenDK> I have turned my older surface pro into a ubuntu tablet, but now I am curious to see what tools I can use to make it feel even more like a tablet rather than half a tablet and half a laptop
<cqh9p73rgvp> hello
<cqh9p73rgvp> hello
<livcd> ZenDK: i doubt that's possible with ubuntu :-)
<ZenDK> well honestly I would not mind using another distro as long as it can become more like a tablet
<ZenDK> livcd
<livcd> i think you misunderstood me
<livcd> :D
<ZenDK> livcd,  you mean it isnt really possible with linux ?
<livcd> honestly the best experience you could get would be with windows
<ZenDK> livcd, yeah but its not so much that, its more the exercise
<ZenDK> it would be interesting to see how far it can get towards taplets
<BalTun> is there any service for linux which make it available to save video from desktop and then easy put it to internet to get link to give it to another man ?
<BlackFate> BalTun, dropbox?
<BalTun> BlackFate, dropbox looks like crutch, because it is not fully automatic, like Joxi or some service for making screenshots that puts directly to internet
<AppAraat> so I'm wondering the following: Can I cache the contents of the liveCD image to RAM so that I can remove the disk or USB stick after I've loaded the live environment onto a machine (with 4GB of RAM) ?
<benos> Can I update XAMPP with sudo update?
<stooj> Hi - is anyone able to help me with a weird booting bottleneck? Clean installation, but I've restored my home directory (but *not* my dotfiles). Since I did that, it takes 03 and a half minutes to boot now. Bootchart shows a grep command that takes ages, although bootchart only shows the first 25 seconds
<benos> Can I update XAMPP with sudo update?
<ikonia> no
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lin_lin13> hello, Can I  use  upstart to start a programe  ,such as xchat, stardict ....???
<ilhami> hey
<sekfo> is there a command to show the flavour of ubuntu one is using?
<ilhami> is there anyway I can use my Lenovo finger print in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> sekfo:  lsb_release -a
<fai> hello! can i ask for help in this channel?
<BluesKaj> fai: yes
<lin_lin13> fai, certainly
<fai> wel im using lubuntu actually but the channel seems to be dead
<fai> anyway i cant seem to open the volume control center
<ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/511876/how-to-install-a-fingerprint-reader-on-lenovo-thinkpad-with-ubuntu-14-04
<ilhami> should I try this?
<sekfo> BluesKaj: tanks
<fai> if i right click the speaker icon and click on volume control settings
<fai> the terminal pops up?
<fai> (btw im new to the linux scene) but im loving it altought ive had to work out some workarounds
<FrankChen> How to let .bin driver work
<fai> sry, i dropped for a while. any responses?
<kazekine> Check here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38890/how-do-i-install-a-device-driver-provided-as-a-bin-file
<Ignaz> i could ping via myhostname.domain or IP but not only myhostname on centos?
<Ignaz> somone have an idea?
<Guest75506> I've used testdisk to delete my 4bg pendrive. Now, I'm having trouble mounting it
<Guest75506> Hlelo!?
<BluesKaj> Guest75506:  use gparted to format it to fat32
<Guest75506> Okay.
<fai> hmm, then maybe someone can answer this question. im using an old netbook with no battery, the clock keeps resetting to its date of manufactering. it breaks my internet because the certificates werent activated at that time. is there any way to permanently set the date to at least 2015 or 16?
<lin_lin13> fai,ntpdate
<fai> in terminal? and does it store it somewhere in the memory? because when i unplug it from the elec net it resets because of the lack of battery
<lin_lin13> add ntpdate to the automatic start
<fai> ok im downloading the package
<fai> thanks in advance
<sw0rdfish> Unity or Gnome?
<lin_lin13> fai,learn each other
<fai> lin lin: what do you mean by that?
<fai> and swordfish i have no idea just got lubuntu about a week ago
<SeerKan> Hi guys, is it possible to pass on an env variable when you do sudo su - user ?
<fai> how do i add it to the automatic start?
<SeerKan> I need to have an env with the user that did the sudo for several operations and can't seem to be able to pass such a variable, any ideas ?
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmmmm
<Guest75506> BluesKaj: Hey! I followed this tutorial but no use.
<SeerKan> I tried remoteuser=myuser; sudo su -p - su_user but the env is not there
<lin_lin13> fai, http://denghai260.blog.163.com/blog/static/726864092012611115659527/
<BluesKaj> Guest75506:  tutorial? gparted is an application
<Guest75506> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17001/how-to-format-a-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<Guest75506> this
<BluesKaj> olpi:   what fo you mean  by "no Use"...what happens?
<olpi> this http://b.1339.cf/ntiezax.png happens
<BluesKaj> olpi:  this is ubuntu support not mint
<BluesKaj> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<olpi> No help there, mate. btw, I'm an Ubuntu user. Since I need to live boot memtest86 I've live booted mint.
<cfhowlett> olpi, boot ubuntu and we can support.
<olpi> Okay.
<gregL> -+--+
<Flametale> hi
<Flametale> hello
<cezar98> Privet.
<ilhami> Why is Skype not in the repo?
<cfhowlett> !skype | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ilhami> why should I use open protocols if I can? What's wrong with skype now?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, your computer, your choice.
<NoCode> Probably not too hard to record skype with JACK
<ilhami> yeah I am asking sincerely. Why not use Skype? Because it uses a proprietary protocl?
<ilhami> protocol*
<ilhami> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<NetworkingPro> Hello everyone.
<NetworkingPro> Im trying to create a user account that can only do a reboot without needing sudo
<NetworkingPro> Anyone have any idea how I might do that?
<ikonia> NetworkingPro: just make a sudo rule for that user
<ilhami> is Ekiga still maintanined even?
<ikonia> as an app yes
<ikonia> not sure how well maintained the protocol changes are
<ilhami> ok thanks.
<NetworkingPro> ikonia: I want my remote nagios server to be able to reboot the srver
<NetworkingPro> nagrmt ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/reboot
<NetworkingPro> does that look right?
<ikonia> something like that
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, ask #ubuntu-sever      for expert advice
<ilhami> so how many people use this ekiga? :D only me ?
<tzanolo> hello
<tzanolo> googd mornign
<Gnomethrower> hi
<tzanolo> I have just a issue with ubuntu15 keyborard. the numerical keyboard has a 'dot' key, but when I press it, it types a COMMA. everithing else at the keyboard is ok.
<tzanolo> is there a way to just change this only key? i've tried a lot of keyboards at system configuration, no one is good.
<Zeaal> hi..
<Zeaal> I'm really in need of some help here -.-
<tzanolo> anyone
<Zeaal> i have 2 drives on my system.. C & D and I use windows
<Zeaal> so i installed Ubuntu on drive E (created a parition in it)
<Zeaal> now the problem is the i cant boot into ubuntu nor can i reset the stuff
<Zeaal> can anyone tell me a solution for this?
<tzanolo> Zeaal, can you boot in windows?
<Zeaal> yes by default i boot in windows..
<Zeaal> I dont get an opt to boot in ubuntu
<tzanolo> ok, there are a lot of things that may be wrong
<Zeaal> is there a way i could fix this? or well undo all the changes and start over again?
<Zeaal> i need to recover that dedicated space and allocate it back to E:
<tzanolo> for me, its difficult to understand the new way the boot at motherboard works, UEFI.
<Zeaal> ...
<tzanolo> Zeaal, you just want to recover the space and keep just windows?]
<Zeaal> yes
<Zeaal> i mean I'd start over again then .. this time carefully
<Zeaal> hi sorry .. got disconnected
<Zeaal> lemme explain my problem again..
<tzanolo> ok.
<Zeaal> I stupidly installed Ubuntu on Drive E: (I had windows alrdy on C:)
<Zeaal> so I partitioned E 50 GB and installed Ubuntu 14 on that
<Zeaal> now I cant find that partition anywhere in windows partition manager thingie nor do i get an opt to boot into ubuntu on start up
<Zeaal> I need to know if there's a way to fix this?
<tzanolo> soee, the easy way Zeaal to recover the space
<tzanolo> is trough the windows itselv
<tzanolo> itselv
<tzanolo> itself
<Zeaal> Or how to I revert everything
<Zeaal> oh
<Zeaal> Please tell me tzanolo
<cfhowlett> Zeaal, windows will not see ubuntu partitions
<tzanolo> log into windows , go to control panel>administrative tools>computer managment>
<Zeaal> I shee cfhowlett
<Zeaal> I'm there tzanolo
<cfhowlett> Zeaal, boot ubuntu USB, start gparted.  format the ubuntu partition as nfts and join that partition to your windows partition
<tzanolo> my windows is in portuguese brasilian language, im googling to find the enghish version of the screen
<tzanolo> Disk managment
<Zeaal> That partition's a part of Data E cfhowlett.. probably should allocate it back and re-install ubuntu in C's partition
<tzanolo> you must find disk managment, Zeaal, then you can resize, format
<Zeaal> im there
<Zeaal> wait i dont know what to do there lol
<Zeaal> which one is ubuntu's?
<tzanolo> at disk managment you can delete the partition and it will become FREE SPACE
<cfhowlett> Zeaal, ubuntu is formatted as ext4
<Zeaal> I have two partitions.. OEM partition and Primary Partition
<Zeaal> they dont have any names
<Zeaal> I think it's the primary one i gotta delete?
<mcphail> tzanolo: I presume the problem is your locale uses a decimal comma rather than a decimal point, which is why you get a comma rather than a dot?
<tzanolo> then you boot ubuntu 15 pendrive, choose TRY, and when you get in unity, there will be a icon on desktop INSTALL UBUNTU.
<tzanolo> i made it yesterday with my computer, everithung is fine.
<asdxzd> hi guys i want to install kali 2 but i get an error while installing grub ... is there any way to fix this problem ?
<ikonia> asdxzd: ask in the kali-linux channel
<cfhowlett> !kali | asdxzd,
<ubottu> asdxzd,: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<tzanolo> ubuntu will find windows, and ask INSTALL UBUNTU and keed windows
<ikonia> we only support ubuntu here
<bazhang> #kali-linux for that asdxzd
<tzanolo> cfhowlett, Zeaal , in windows, you will not see the partition MOUNTED, but at DISK MANAGMENT, you will find the partition as UNKOWN
<asdxzd> thanks a lot guys ... so sorrry ... :)))
<Zeaal> ugh.. unstable connection
<Zeaal> anyway tzanolo I gotta delete the primary partition right?
<tzanolo> cfhowlett, Zeaal, you can delete the unknow partition and it will become free space again.
<Zeaal> there are two unknown partitions
<Zeaal> OEM and Primary
<Zeaal> i have no idea what the OEM is but i think it was there before
<Zeaal> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HguCx3PtT7uBd5CBS7Zf
<Zeaal> see them?
<Zeaal> and that 9.12 unallocated space..
<Zeaal> ok so i deleted the Primary Partition
<Zeaal> now how do I allocate the space of it to E: ?
<Zeaal> D*
<tzanolo> oem partition is a place that the computer manufactures keep the iso of windowns. when you recover from factory, the new fresh instalation is in this space.
<Zeaal> i deleted the unknown partition.. now how do i allocate it to a drive?
<Zeaal> Data D: in this case :|
<aotea> So, used to have random crashes under nvidia drivers, now been two days on nouveau and no crash, I'm safe to assume there is something wrong with the nvidia drivers for my system correct?
<Zeaal> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kFwqysaRRUi5qAZpaOgs
<Zeaal> ^ now what? ..
<niko> §15/123
<aotea> Zeaal, it there a resize partition option available? Assuming you want D to expand into the unallocated space
<Zeaal> i dont have the partitions anymore just the 48 gb unallocated space
<Zeaal> when i right click on D it doesnt allow me to click "Extend volume"... -.-
<Zeaal> when i right click on D it doesnt allow me to click "Extend volume"... -.-
<RickyB98> hello :-) i flashed my pendrive with ubuntu 14.04.3 desktop and tried to boot my old computer from it. it hangs with a blinking dash in the top left corner of the screen.. what could that be due to?
<iGeni> when adding multiple ip number to interface is this the correct way https://dpaste.de/AZno
<iGeni> repeating the sdns search and nameservers
<BluesKaj> RickyB98:  first of all , which OS on the old pc?
<RickyB98> windows xp
<RickyB98> but i'm booting from bios
<cfhowlett> lubuntu or xubuntu or that machine RickyB98
<RickyB98> could you rephrase that please?
<BluesKaj> RickyB98:  you need a bootable image on your usb stick, not a copy of your desktop
<cfhowlett> RickyB98, old machine.  try lubuntu or xubuntu
<RickyB98> of course BluesKaj
<RickyB98> i used dd on mac to flash it
<RickyB98> cfhowlett, right, but why isn't it working? what's missing on the machine that stops it form running?
<BluesKaj> flash ?
<RickyB98> i mean..
<RickyB98> i made the usb bootable basically
<SchrodingersScat> It can be worth reimaging the drive, sometimes it doesn't always take.
<BluesKaj> RickyB98:  did you set the usb as first in the boot sequence in your bios?
<RickyB98> it didn't appear in the boot sequence, but it did appear in the bootable drives when pressed F11 (that is, select boot drive or sth)
<RickyB98> BluesKaj, are you still there?
<BluesKaj> RickyB98:  windows xp hmm, seems it might be a hardware problem like graphics unable to boot the image
<BluesKaj> you mifgt want to try a lighter version
<BluesKaj> RickyB98:  like xubuntu
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<RickyB98> BluesKaj, what about ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<RickyB98> i know what ubuntu-server is
<RickyB98> i mean is it light enough?
<BluesKaj> depends on your hardware
<lotuspsychje> RickyB98: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<BluesKaj> try it and find out :-)
<lotuspsychje> 192 ram for server, sounds good
<RickyB98> its ram is 3 gb
<sw0rdfish> is there a ubuntu laptop edition .iso file for installation
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: you mean netbook edition?
<sw0rdfish> is that the same thing LockeAnarchist
<sw0rdfish> lotuspsychje *
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: you can use regular ubuntu desktop iso now for laptops
<sw0rdfish> I have an old laptop and was just taking a look at the sys requirements earlier
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: if its old i would reccomend lubuntu/xubuntu
<sw0rdfish> with 1GB of ram ... I will see if I can add 1 more GB to it or something
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: lubuntu would do fine with 1gig ram mate
<aotea> I've been having issues with Nvidia drivers 340 & 352, suffered random crashes where the screen would go black and I'd be back to a SDDM login screen, Kern.log said GPU fell off the bus. So now been on nouveau drivers for two days. No crash like it. I was told to run a memtest before submitting this as a bug, but can't for the life of me run it. Can't I just assume it is indeed the Nvidia drivers that are at fault or could it still be
<aotea> faulty ram?
<lotuspsychje> aotea: ubuntu version?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, 15.10
<lotuspsychje> aotea: did you try LTS already?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, I did not, seeing as Plasma 5 is not available for it. Or is it enough to run it on live usb?
<sw0rdfish> oh
<sw0rdfish> I see
<lotuspsychje> aotea: as troubles on pc arise, its good to test multiple situations and versions, to make sure where the problem lays exactly
<lotuspsychje> aotea: i would clean install to an LTS version and try if you getting crashes there also
<lotuspsychje> aotea: i remember you tried all nvidia drivers and nouveau also right?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, yes, 304 legacy and nouveau both run stable, while 340 and 352 crashes at random
<lotuspsychje> aotea: you sure you have nvidia-prime installed when using 340 or 352 right?
<Guest3615> hi alle zusammen
<lotuspsychje> !de | Guest3615
<ubottu> Guest3615: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<aotea> lotuspsychje, yes, tried first with bumblebee, purged that and installed prime instead. also installing 352 seem to include nvidia-prime, but yes I've tried prime, and looked around the nvidia-settings.
<Guest3615> danke
<Guest3615> stimmt....
<lotuspsychje> aotea: hmmm maybe its a bad leftover from bumblebee? did you try nvidia-prime on a clean install?
<amr> hey, i've got a version of libvpx1 installed from when i did installed some intel drivers, but i want to install wine which wants livpx1:i386... any ideas if i can have two versions coexist?
<Guest3615> join ubuntu-de
<Guest3615> join #ubuntu-de
<lotuspsychje> amr: ubuntu version plz?
<amr> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Guest3615: /join...
<lotuspsychje> !info libvpx1 trusty
<ubottu> libvpx1 (source: libvpx): VP8 video codec (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.0-2 (trusty), package size 505 kB, installed size 1651 kB
<lotuspsychje> amr: this would be the version reccomended
<aotea> lotuspsychje, well, no I didn't try that. Guess there is nothing left but doing that and or the LTS...
<amr> im not sure what youre saying... i should figure out how to install 1.3.0-2 outside of apt-get ?
<amr> and then wine will use that..?
<lotuspsychje> aotea: yeah i would really reccomend clean install LTS or 15.10 + nvidia-340 + nvidia-prime + performance mode enabled
<sw0rdfish> lotuspsychje yeah ok, can't find the old laptop RAM I had lying around somewhere... so i think i will go for lubuntu with the 1GB old laptop that I have :D
<sw0rdfish> should i get 14.04 or ?
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: that will do smooth mate
<sw0rdfish> 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: LTS is very reccomended in most cases, but thats up to you
<sw0rdfish> yep
<mcphail> amr: if you are using software from the default repos, the dependencies should be handled automatically (if not, it is a bug and should be reported). If you are using software from PPAs or other sources, you are on your own, I'm afraid. Generally, :i386 and :amd64 versions can coexist happily
<sw0rdfish> lotuspsychje I'll got 14.04 and then when I upgrade to the next LTS does it upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 and then to the new LTS or?
<amr> sorta kinda not what i asked. i have the libvpx1 from when i compiled a version manually or intel video drivers
<amr> im aware i could remove that or overwrite it with the one from the repo
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: 15.10 is not lts
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: if you choose 14.04 you will be able to upgrade to 16.04 in april
<mcphail> amr: If you've compiled and installed your own version of a package, it is up to you to manage that. The package manager may well overwrite your files or break in some other way
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: +1
<sw0rdfish> lotuspsychje nice
<amr> thanks i sorta knew that. i was looking for some "oh yeah you totally might need 2 versions of <x> thing, heres how you do it:"
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: in some cases xubuntu performs very well on older laptops too, maybe try both?
<mcphail> amr: If you can, make sure you set the prefix for self-compiled libs to "/usr/local". The package manager will not touch anything there. Of course, your compiled libs make break existing packages
<lotuspsychje> amr: mixing package versions is mostly not a good idea
<amr> ah, awesome
<amr> thats def useful, thanks mcphail
<amr> lotuspsychje: yea i knew that too :)
<amr> needs must
<sw0rdfish> I suppose this is the latest LTS version / the file that I'm looking for "lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso"
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: correct
<sw0rdfish> lotuspsychje well which one is prettier xubuntu or lubuntu :D
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: if your old laptop is 32bit
<sw0rdfish> yes its 32bit buddy :)
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: thats also a choosable flavor
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: they both have another feeling
<mcphail> amr: if you need a special lib for an individual app, considet sticking the lib somewhere outside the usual path and call the particular app with "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/your/special/lib/directory ./appname"
<sw0rdfish> lotuspsychje so, both have a different feeling ?
<mcphail> amr: an alternative is the "LD_PRELOAD" variable which allows you to override specific libs
<amr> youre a star
<amr> literally exactly what i was hoping existed
<amr> thanks
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: yes, check screenshots on the official site
<mcphail> amr: np. Good luck
<DoXiD> Any ideas why $1 is empty: echo "wham" | awk "{gsub(\"%passwd%\", \"$1\")}1" testfile.txt
<DoXiD> Shouldn't that contain the first input from stdin, aka "wham"?
<lotuspsychje> DoXiD: maybe the ##programming guys can get you out of this?
<DoXiD> lotuspsychje: I'll give it a go, cheers
<sw0rdfish> yep yep
<sw0rdfish> I'm checking out xubuntu review
<Guest50603> Hi
<nd_> hi
<YamakasY> erm does 15.10 doesn't recognize reboot anymore ?
<ikonia> it does
<YamakasY> mhh than upstart is removed
<ikonia> upstart was removed 2 releases ago
<ikonia> systemd is the replacement
<YamakasY> in 14.10 ?
<ikonia> you said 15.10
<YamakasY> yeah true
<YamakasY> ikonia: you said 2 releases ago
<YamakasY> which is 14.10 ?
<ikonia> 15.10 / 15.04
<YamakasY> but how does it recognize reboot now ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: that is one release ;)
<GFXDude> I'm trying to issue an "apt-get -y upgrade" via an upgrade.sh for my package. All is well, and "yes" is selected for each prompt, up until I reach this: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/GFXDude2010/46f1c9bfc890abead6c7/raw/388b5b6853ddb6e3aacda6a240850836e6e20d5b/gistfile1.txt
<GFXDude> It's prompting to overwrite sudoers
<GFXDude> Is there a way I can automate the selection of No/0 for that prompt?
<ikonia> GFXDude: answer file
<GFXDude> Will google
<lettuce45> hi, I want to encrypt my hdd (not an external one): what if I create a partition, encrypt it to luks+ext4, make a backup of my os and all installed apps there and then get rid of the old non encrypted partition?
<lettuce45> would that work?
<indira> hola
<YamakasY> mhh okay but what is the way now to reboot a machine in 15.x ?
<YamakasY> and shutdown ?
<YamakasY> can't find it
<ikonia> still thre
<ikonia> there
<YamakasY> not in sbin
<YamakasY> ikonia: can you be more precise ?
<ikonia> it's on my 15.10 install, but I'm not on it, so I can't confirm the path for you
<YamakasY> ok, this is an upgrade
<YamakasY> I see it there tho /usr/lib/klibc/bin/reboot
<YamakasY> which seem to work
<GFXDude> ikonia, can the answer file be used in conjunction with the -y parameter? As in, the sudoer prompt is the only one that isn't answered properly via the -y. If I feed in a < answers.txt file, with a single line that reads "N" (no quotes), will it default to using the -y answer, and then if that doesn't work, look to the input file for the proper answer?
<GFXDude> Or will I need to not use the -y parameter, and just provide an answer to all prompts in the answers.txt
<ikonia> GFXDude: don't know, I'd have to check, I don't have an example to hand
<GFXDude> Ok, I'll try it both ways.
<jrcharney> hi everyone. trying to get a nextwindow touchscreen working using nwfermi/evdev drivers. seems to be working somewhat OK but when i click somewhere, the pc acts as if i've dragged my finger between the previous location and the current location. calibration is accurate but i cant stop this "dragging" - any ideas?
<jrcharney> i also compiled and installed a nextwindow Xorg driver...but X insists on using evdev driver.. is there a way to force it to use the driver i just compiled? tried making a config file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d but no avail.
<manuela> gmail
<brian> yo yo yo yo y oha
<brian> hey guys
<Guest16044> lista
<seeeb> hi guys, after an update that screwed up my virtualized machines, I need to downgrade my qemu packages. Currently for example I have qemu-kvm_1.0+noroms-0ubuntu14.26_amd64.deb  and I'd like to downgrade to qemu-kvm_1.0+noroms-0ubuntu14.23_amd64.deb where do I find it?
<Guest16044> buongiorno
<compdoc> seeeb, I use qemu. What happened?
<seeeb> in dec 21 my ubuntu host upgraded several libs, all was fine guests were up. Today I've restarted the host and none of the guests were up
<compdoc> can you start them manually?
<seeeb> they are not even listed
<seeeb> kvm-ok says :  INFO: /dev/kvm exists
<compdoc> seeeb, you use virt-manager
<seeeb> yeah virt-manager is there but empty
<seeeb> the log  /var/log/libvirt/libvirtd.log says at the end:  qemuCapsExtractVersion:1408 : internal error Cannot find suitable emulator for x86_64
<compdoc> seeeb, you may have to reconnect virt-manager. Ive installed all the updates, but havent seen the problem. But Im on 14.04
<seeeb> ah you are in 14 ...
<seeeb> my host is not in 14
<seeeb> maybe that hurts
<seeeb> so I either try to downgrade qemu or upgrade the host
<seeeb> the host is in ubuntu 12.04
<seeeb> compdoc: by chance do you have any host that is with ubuntu 12.04running well with updated qemu?
<compdoc> not anymore. I always upgrade all the servers when a new LTS comes out
<seeeb> right
<seeeb> sounds like it's time for me to go 14
<compdoc> the new LTS will be out before long, isnt it?
<seeeb> yeah
<compdoc> you might be able to fix the problem. there must be a log somewhere showing why qemu-kvm isnt starting
<seeeb> thre is, libvirt's log says: qemuCapsExtractVersion:1408 : internal error Cannot find suitable emulator for x86_64
<seeeb> but I've checked and the mods are loaded and the BIOS option was fine
<seeeb> that's why all indicates it's this last qemu upgrade that screwed up in 12.04
<seeeb> I'm going to try to upgrade to 14
<spicyramen> hi all, newbie question, Im trying to install https://packages.debian.org/jessie-backports/libgrpc-dev, but when I run sudo apt-get install libgrpc-dev, I get: "E: Unable to locate package libgrpc-dev"
<spicyramen> any ideas?
<mgolisch> yeah your on ubuntu
<Pici> spicyramen: are you running Ubuntu or Debian?
<styler2go> when i connect a new sata drive it shuld be listed in /dev/sdx right?
<mgolisch> 15.10 has it
<spicyramen> Ubuntu
<gee111> can ubuntu use vram as virtual memory? all brands are selling low end laptops with those shitty low end gpus. I was thinking if those 2gb ddr3 could help virtual memory or is it just a nice number to advertise?
<spicyramen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgrpc-dev
<Pici> spicyramen: 1) never mix debian and Ubuntu repositories. 2) This package is only available in 15.10 or higher.  3) You may be able to find a PPA out there that has it, but you're on your own for support of that.
<spicyramen> question, I found it here in http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgrpc-dev, why do you mean Im mixing Debian and Ubuntu?
<spicyramen> sorry
<spicyramen> my bad
<studdentt> hi
<studdentt> how can i see detailed error messages of a software ?
<studdentt> when i right-click kicad icon it says there's an error but doesnt explains it
<styler2go> when i connect a new sata drive it shuld be listed in /dev/sdx right?
<Claas> hello, i got the following error https://dpaste.de/eD5u when i | sudo EDITOR=nano virsh edit win10 | and try to safe https://dpaste.de/dVx1#L7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 (the lines i added are marked), cant find a solution for that
<gee111> I'm checking notebookcheck
<studdentt> what is this warning?    IBUS-WARNING  the owner of.... ../ibus/ibus is not root!
<gee111> the difference between hd5500 and 930m is 100%. But, that's comparing 10fps with 20fps. WOOhooww, 100% faster!!
<GFXDude> studdentt, it would appear you are trying to perform an action that requres root access
<GFXDude> try using sudo to execute it
<Apachez> might be interesting for some in here https://streaming.media.ccc.de/32c3/hall1  19:00–19:30 in  Hall 1 Let's Encrypt -- What launching a free CA looks like
<studdentt> i've called the program with sudo
<studdentt> ...
<ikonia> studdentt: what is the command you are running exactly
<studdentt> sudo kicad
<yotam> How can I get Unity 8 now  and how stable it is?
<studdentt> how can i change the permission to root then ?
<GFXDude> studdent, http://askubuntu.com/questions/325274/why-do-i-get-ibus-warning-on-running-the-sudo-gedit-command
<GFXDude> see if that is beneficial
<ikonia> studdentt: what is the command you are running exactly
<Pici> Claas: Weird.  I don't see any obvious errors. You may want to try asking #kvm (or #virt on irc.oftc.net as their topic suggests)
<studdentt> ikonia: sudo kicad
<Claas> Pici: the weird thing is that virt-manager runs without any problems, only having this problem with virsh edit
<daniel_> Hey!
<ikonia> studdentt: I wonder if you're getting caught up with the X session being launched as root due to sudo, but your ibus session is actually your user
<Pici> Claas: http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Common_XML_errors suggests to save a copy of the file then run virt-xml-validate config.xml to get a more detailed error.
<Claas> how to i make a copy of the file ? because i dont have any "real file name"
<Claas> for the xml @ Pici
<studdentt> ikonia: from root it executes just fine
<Pici> Claas: Its been a while since I've used nano, but I assume you should just save out as another filename.
<ikonia> studdentt: what do you mean from root ?
<studdentt> ikonia: but when you install a software through sudo, doesnt it installs for every user on the system ?
<ikonia> studdentt: yes, it installs for everyone
<ikonia> you have to use sudo to install software packages
<studdentt> ikonia: when i log in with root i can run the program
<Spec> that sorta depends on the software, eh.
<ikonia> studdentt: you can't login as root - the root account is locked
<ikonia> studdentt: is this ubuntu ?
<studdentt> ikonia: great that what i did, but why then i cant run it with my personnal user?
<studdentt> ikonia: yes
<studdentt> ikonia: you can with sudo -i
<ikonia> studdentt: ok, so thats not logging in as root
<ikonia> studdentt: so I suspect you're kitting the problem I stated earlier
<tambu> Am I missing something.. Does Ubuntu 15.10 not support auto-mounting usb drives out of the box? I seem to re call that being there by default.
<ikonia> studdentt: your launching as root thanks to sudo, but your ibus session is your personal owned status
<ikonia> tambu: should mount them if it can
<lotuspsychje> tambu: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device please, might show us usefull errors
<Claas> Pici: new error https://dpaste.de/Ohx4
<tambu> hrm.. oh wait.. its ntfs.. will it not automount those?
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | tambu
<ubottu> tambu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sakshi> hi
<Pici> Claas: I'm not sure, sorry :/
<pepllopez> Hola...
<Claas> Pici: is there a alternative for virsh edit ?
<lotuspsychje> !es | pepllopez
<ubottu> pepllopez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studdentt> how come when i install kicad through the software updater, i can't execute it ?  and after when i do apt-get remove, it says its not installed?
<Kartagis> error while loading shared libraries: libc++.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory what package do I need?
<Kartagis> build-essentials?
<Abis> hola
<drekan> Hi !
<drekan> Just installed xUbuntu :p
<Abis> Hi!
<Abis> Tengo un problema con mi tablet... Aguien por aqui puede ayudarme?
<Abis> ok
<livcd> hi does willy automatically assigns predictable stable network interface names for all interfaces even when I am using upstart ?
<livcd> or is that systemd feature only ?
<tambu> lotuspsychje: Ok so I am testing with a ext4 drive now, and it still won't mount. I'm trying to plug it into a USB 3.0 port, is it possible I need to tell ubuntu automount to look at those USB ports?
<lotuspsychje> tambu: did you try that tail i asked?
<tambu> yes.. unfortunately it doesn't appear to log ANYTHING.. which is weird.. the port works if I plug in other devices like SD Card reader..
<tambu> it also doesn't seem to show up on lsusb.. I'd assume it should add an entry
<lotuspsychje> tambu: thats almost impossible that syslog wouldnt see anything
<lotuspsychje> tambu: unless the usb is dead?
<tambu> lotuspsychje: :( I agree.. and yet..
<studdentt> help
<rodney77> hello, my wireless is pretty spotty and my router's firmware is showing a lot of dropped packets. Is it possible that a faulty wireless card could show dropped packets on the router side? if so, how to I test my wireles card's performance in ubuntu? thanks
<studdentt> i removed ibus
<studdentt> because i had  a problem with opening kicad as a regular user
<tambu> lotuspsychje: it works fine with other usb devices.. granted they aren't usb3 but the port is usb 3 (blue port) and the drive works fine if i plug it into usb 2.0
<lotuspsychje> tambu: can you try format with gksu gparted? see if your usb shows there
<studdentt> the apt-get remove worked fine but i still get the ibus error when i launch kicad, like it didnt erase config files or something else
<livcd> hi does willy automatically assigns predictable stable network interface names for all interfaces even when I am using upstart ?
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please
<tambu> wait.. what the all of a sudden the drive just showed up
<tambu> ah crud.. I think my usb connect on the enclosure is loose.. sigh sorry I think this will work now
<slidinghorn> rodney77: run the script in this thread and give us the pastebin woth your problem
<slidinghorn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&p=12350385&viewfull=1#post12350385
<rodney77> slidinghorn, thanks, here i go
<rodney77> slidinghorn: http://pastebin.com/dE0LALT2
<stacks88> on ubuntu 14.04, if i add single-request-reopen to my /etc/resolv.conf it disappears after reboot. how can i make it stay ? Is there a format or way i need to add to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<gagalicious> possible to pxe boot windows 7 with ubuntu?
<stacks88> do i create a file called tail in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/ ?
<hexafraction> Hello, would somebody be able to mention a method or program with which I can archive a bunch of files from an NTFS partition and preserve all the metadata, alternate data streams, permissions, etc (to the greatest degree possible)?
<ubuntis> ;
<gabi__> hi, i have a question not really related to ubuntu. but maybe someone can help me. i have a mp3 in an adts container and my car refuses to play that.
<gabi__> can someone tell me how to remove the adts container and get a regular audio mp3?
<nicomachus> gabi__: you're right, that doesn't sound ubuntu-related at all.
<rodney77> slidinghorn, any ideas?
<gabi__> but which channel can i join for such question?
<gabi__> neither lame, nor sox did work, all create an audio mp3 with adts container
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: did your wifi perform well before on ubuntu? when did this start hapenneing?
<gagalicious> possible to pxe boot windows 7 with ubuntu?
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, i have been on ubuntu for years and my wi-fi worked fine up until a few weeks ago
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: after an update?
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, this is hard to say, as ubuntu has frequent updates. but I didn't update the firmware, and my wired devices seem to be fine
<rodney77> (firmware on the router i mean)
<rodney77> is there a way to detect if packets are getting dropped before they reach the router?
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: can you try loading a previous kernel, to make sure its not a kernel issue
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: for router issues i would avise you to ask in ##networking
<rodney77> ok lotuspsychje, i will see when the last kernel was updated and see if I can roll back. i recently purged old kernels so i don't know if i can roll back
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: but if an update got recent intel wifi driver, could also mes sup things perhaps
<rodney77> i guess this isn't really an ubuntu issue so i will take your advice and go to ##networking
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: we dont know that yet
<rodney77> ok, lotuspsychje, where can i find a recent update log?
<exobyte> What's the right way to get a newer version of a package that what's in a distro. The version of syslog-ng in trusty seems to have a memory leak that was fixed in 3.5.6-2, but trusty uses 3.5.3-1.
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: try also a tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable wifi/re-enable to see errors
<rodney77> i think if it's through update manager, it won't be in my synaptic history
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: dpkg log can be usefull
<lotuspsychje> !latest | exobyte
<ubottu> exobyte: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rodney77> dpkg log. got it
<lotuspsychje> exobyte: its reccomended to stay with package versions for your ubuntu version
<rodney77> ok lotuspsychje, here's the tail of my syslog:
<rodney77> (it's just two lines so i'm not going to pastebin)
<rodney77> Dec 28 12:42:25 laptop wpa_supplicant[1006]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED
<rodney77> Dec 28 12:42:26 laptop wpa_supplicant[1006]: nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33
<rodney77> these lines are showing over and over, every few minutes
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: hmm spam lines are never good
<rodney77> ok, so I should always use pastebin if it's more than one line?
<rodney77> i will do that next time, sorry
<exobyte> lotuspsychje: syslog-ng is using 63% of my mem, and stopping event production doesn't drop the usage. I get why it's recommened, but this sort of memory leak is a serious problem.
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: no, thats not what i meant :p i mean every 2min spam in your syslog doesnt sound good
<exobyte> not sure if that fix is for *my* leak, though
<lotuspsychje> exobyte: did you try htop perhaps?
<rodney77> ah, lotuspsychje, i see. it's every 2 to 8 minutes
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: maybe its a power safe issue dropping packets or something, not sure
<aotea> ls -a
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, i found this on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/454427/network-issues-since-trusty/457687
<rodney77> so i followed the top answer. we'll see if that fixes the problem
<makova> canal hispanic Ubuntu?
<exobyte> lotuspsychje: it says syslog-ng is using 19GB+ of memory
<slidinghorn> !es | makova
<ubottu> makova: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<makova> gracias
<slidinghorn> de nada
<rodney77> i should mention, lotuspsychje, that my router has been up for a few days and rx errors are only 42 --- but tx errors are 10,000
<rodney77> i don't know if that is useful info
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: do you have other devices to test on the same router?
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, i should also point out that I couldn't connect to wi-fi at all, for a couple days, when encryption was on. so i turned if off and got a semi-decent connection. then i did a factory reset and could put the encryption back on and use it
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: but your syslog spamming those lines cant be right..
<rodney77> lotuspsychje, i don't have any other wi-fi devices to test right now, but i do have a little USB wireless card
<rodney77> so i can try that for a while
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: you should test few things out yeah
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: and every time do the tail -f...
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: to see whats going on in realtime
<roby_> dalia705
<radulence84> t
<rodney77> ok
<livcd> anyune has an issue with vagrant and 15.10 ? I am getting error for /sbin/ip addr flush dev eth1 2> /dev/null
<rodney77> ok lotuspsychje, i set the BSSID like it said in the link i posted, and the spamming stopped
<lotuspsychje> !yay | rodney77
<ubottu> rodney77: Glad you made it! :-)
<rodney77> heh
<rodney77> well, we'll see i this fixed the problem. i also realized, when i ran iwconfig
<rodney77> that is says Bit Rate=48 Mb/s
<rodney77> i have read anything between 11  and 54 means i'm on a wireless g network
<rodney77> why not N? I have no idea
<rodney77> maybe that's a question for ##networking
<lotuspsychje> rodney77: yeah ask them :p
<rodney77> ok lotuspsychje, thanks so much for your help
<nicomachus> rodney77: wikipedia does have a handy chart: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#Protocol
<rodney77> thanks nicomachus
<RPG-Master> A few days ago I hard reset my computer while the disk was spinning, and I messed up grub. I think I fixed grub, but now my computer won't get past the initial startup stuff (systemd stuff?).
<RPG-Master> Here is a picture of the screen that it is stuck on. The disk read light is still lit, but it hasn't change anything on the screen in a while. http://imgur.com/nAzJ8Ts
<sw0rdfish> how do you do an md5 check
<nicomachus> !md5 | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RPG-Master> I used fsck on the disk using a separate live cd but it said everything was fine with the disk.
<RPG-Master> But I think the errors I'm getting relate to missing blocks or files or something.
<aotea> lotuspsychje, seems like the reinstall did the trick. And that Bumblebee did something nasty before I told it to move on. Nvidia 340 with uptime now of almost 2 hours. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> aotea: you mean with nvidia-prime?
<lotuspsychje> aotea: yeah bumblebee can do nasty things with xorg i think, system might have been borked
<aotea> lotuspsychje, yes, it was included with the install from Driver Manager that followed Kubuntu. my dpkg --list | grep nvidia* at least shows nvidia-prime installed
<lotuspsychje> aotea: ok you got it working on wily now right?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, yes, no crash yet to speak of at least! But is there another way of 'repairing' xorg in a case like that? or is reinstall always the solution?
<lotuspsychje> aotea: well the thing is, xorg shouldnt be edited nowadays, so with bumblebee that got wrong...
<lotuspsychje> aotea: a last feedback question, where did you read about bumblebee? why did you think you needed it?
<aotea> lotuspsychje, installed wine, and read that for making best use of nvidia gpu I were to install bumblebee, but guess that information was outdated
<lotuspsychje> !yay | aotea ok tnx for feedback!
<ubottu> aotea ok tnx for feedback!: Glad you made it! :-)
<rom1504> probably because bumblebee (try to) do it right, just like nouveau : by running only some app with the resource expensive card
<rom1504> and unlike nvidia-prime
<rom1504> but then it's all broken because of nvidia drivers, so just use what works
<lotuspsychje> rom1504: it works now on his fresh install, 340 + nvidia-prime
<rom1504> yeah that's something. It means he'll probably end up using more resources than needed though
<rom1504> which is probably ok I guess
<aotea> rom1504, beats having xorg crashes every now and then ;)
<rom1504> sure
<NoCode> Ho, I have Kubuntu 15.10 installed running MATE. I'm trying to get a 2nd display working here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14245331/
<NoCode> Hi*
<aotea> NoCode, doesn't that only show one screen connected though?
<lotuspsychje> !info randr | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: Package randr does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<NoCode> Yeah, arandr only shows one monitor.
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: you sure you have right drivers installed?
<NoCode> I know I have nvidia driver installed for my graphics card. What driver should I install for the graphics slot on my mobo? I think it's intel.
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: lets start from the beginning, what chipset is your card
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: sudo lshw -C video
<NoCode> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14245439/ -- Says Intel there.
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: ok that looks good, can you check in additional drivers list wich driver is active for your nvidia gtx?
<NoCode> Nvidia X Server Settings?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: no additional drivers, the hardware icon
<zquad> is it really normal for /tmp to be owned by root?
<zquad> on centos im used to /tmp being rw by anyone
<sw0rdfish> oh the usb installer i made wouldn't boot :o
<NoCode> lotuspsychje: No idea where that is.
<sw0rdfish> time to use unibootin
<seeeb> anyone able to connect using nomachine nxserver in an ubuntu 14 server?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: oh your on mate, maube the #ubuntu-mate guys know
<NoCode> Okay, thanks for the help anyway.
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: can you tell me how your screens are connected? gtx, intel? dmi vga dvi?
<lotuspsychje> *hdmi
<sw0rdfish> to make a bootable usb should I format it in ntfs or fat32
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: you have an ubuntu running somewhere? you can use startup disk creator then
<lotuspsychje> !usb | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NoCode> I think they're both HDMI.
<NoCode> Let me check the back of the computer. brb
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: ok, from wich cards? intel or the gtx?
<zquad> am I invisible?
<lotuspsychje> zquad: /tmp looks owned by root here
<sw0rdfish> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> seeeb: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might assist you better?
<seeeb> ah I have to check that, thanks lotuspsychje
<NoCode> lotuspsychje: They're both HDMI. LG is connected to nvidia, Samsung to Intel
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: can you try both on gtx?
<NoCode> Not sure if the 760 has 2 hmdi ports
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: maybe find another cable dvi?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: its weird that it only sees 1 screen right
<NoCode> Yes it is weird. I bet it's the driver. I'll see what intel drivers are installed. Or would that matter?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: your paste looked good to me
<NoCode> hmm
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: how about if you switch screens around? see what happens
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: might be usefull to see whats going on
<NoCode> What's also weird too is when I restart, "Kubuntu" shows up on secondary screen while booting. Disappears, then primary screen displays as main screen leaving secondary black.
<Flutterbat> i need some help with "xdotool". i bound a key to my mousebutton, which works fine. While being inside of a game it stops working. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: thats weird indeed, means cable outputs work
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: maye try a regulare ubuntu desktop liveusb on it to see if it works there?
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: try also xrandr --auto perhaps
<NoCode> lotuspsychje: didn't do anything. hrm
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: try ubuntu desktop live, maybe its a mate thing
<NoCode> Okay. I'll see what #ubuntu-mate has to say, too.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<NoCode> Thanks for your help. :)
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: good luck!
<JinBaba> Hi, what is the difference between  'zip -r zipped.zip zipIt'  and  'zip -R zipped.zip zipIt'?
<JinBaba> or should I ask it in some other chan? Please guide.
<lotuspsychje> JinBaba: man zip
<nicomachus> you could check the man page...
<JinBaba> I don't understand it, that's why I'm asking here. If you don't know, don't bother to reply.
<lotuspsychje> JinBaba: it explains finely in the manpage
<nicomachus> -r means that it is recursive to a path. -R means that it is recursive to a pattern, using regex.
<JinBaba> is this an example of regex? 'zip -R mycode.zip "*.c"'
<nicomachus> yes.
<Pici> its a glob pattern, not a regex.
<JinBaba> I don't think that's a regex, it should work with -r also, shouldn't it?
<MrStein> Not strictlyubuntu (more general unix shell), but : is the result of this command deterministic?   cmd: cmp  <(echo echo1)  <(echo echo2)
<zykotick9> MrStein: asking on different channel & network now ;)
<JinBaba> MrStein, there is no #shell or #unix chan, therefore I'm asking here
<JinBaba> I got my answer though, thanks nicomachus!
 * zykotick9 notes there is a #bash channel
<JinBaba> zykotick9, thanks
<nicomachus> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Pici> 3/6
<zykotick9> Pici: 0.5
<Pici> zykotick9: thanks, I was getting worried no one would be able to answer that one.
<zykotick9> ;)
<Bashing-om> !linux-image vivid
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image vivid
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in vivid
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.42.41 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<tsunamibear> Is Xenial still using python 2?
<tsunamibear> like in the daily builds
<lotuspsychje> tsunamibear: join #ubuntu+1 please
<tsunamibear> sure thing
<NoCode> Never got it t owork in Kubuntu. I'm just wonder, I wonder if I should have some sort of mesa/ xorg library installed
<NoCode> or nouveau
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: if you can find what driver was active for that gtx...
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: there has to be some additional drivers in mate also right?
<NoCode> I'm not sure, contemplating just trying out my new USB stick for a Ubuntu MATE install since it's what I primarily use anyway. :P
<acidrainfall_> Hi all.  I'm trying to get linux going on an older macbook pro (2,2 - core2duo, circa 2006)
<lotuspsychje> !mac | acidrainfall_
<ubottu> acidrainfall_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<acidrainfall_> Right, so
<acidrainfall_> that says there's no guide for 2,2
<acidrainfall_> which is why I specified the hardware version.  It says to ask the forums
<acidrainfall_> So I figured irc is close enough
<acidrainfall_> I've followed the instructions therein but the image won't show up as bootable.
<glock18> como funciona esse chat?!
<lotuspsychje> !it | glock18
<ubottu> glock18: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adeon_> preguntas y ya
<livcd> can you connect on standard port via ssh on 15.10 ?
<livcd> is it enabled by default ?
<lotuspsychje> livcd: you need to have openssh server installed
<x3DDario> Hi, i have some problem when i install the driver of my ethernet card. At the beginning didn't work, then i set MTU to 8192 and started to work(sometimes it works but on windows 10 it works perfectly so driver is the problem). The card is a Qualcomm AR8161 and it is recognized by the system without any problem. My OS is Ubunto 15.10 (64 bit) with kernel updated to 4.2.0-22 version. I tried to find out something
<x3DDario> about this problem but the most recently guides were written before 2013. Any ideas?
<compdoc> 8192 means large frames, which not all nics or switches support
<compdoc> ubuntu has no driver?
<YamakasY> ikonia: ok, upgrading from 14.04 up to 15.10 just sucks, a reprovision gave me reboot again
<x3DDario> i don't know. compdoc
<ikonia> YamakasY: I don't believe in the upgrade process personally,
<YamakasY> ikonia: in the past I did, O mostly do it for a quick test after a cloned the machine
<YamakasY> I
<YamakasY> compdoc: go back to your freebsd friends :P
<compdoc> I have friends?!! Coll!!!!
<compdoc> *Cool
<YamakasY> compdoc: oh no
 * YamakasY hides
<Legi0n> Is anyone experienced with the Ubuntu app gparted?
<livcd> for fucks sake what's wrong with this 15.10
<livcd> why does it run fsck every boot
<YamakasY> ikonia: try foreman, nice for porvisioning systems quite fast :)
<teward> livcd: mind your langauge please and don't swear.
<YamakasY> teward: oh that is nothing, check social media ;)
<ikonia> YamakasY: I commit to foreman
<YamakasY> ikonia: oh nice!
<YamakasY> ikonia: what do you commit, do they also accept ?? ;)
<compdoc> livcd, what does Disk Util say about the drive's SMART?
<ikonia> very very very basic stuff
<YamakasY> ikonia: those are the most forgotton ones ;)
<YamakasY> so that is go0od for finetuning
<YamakasY> ikonia: so you also fixed the right download paths for the images back the days ?
<ikonia> YamakasY: that was fixed a long long time ago
<YamakasY> ikonia: I know, but I still did it manually 1,5 year ago ;)
<YamakasY> didn't needed much more than 14.04
<YamakasY> and some centos boxes
<terrorcide> I used parted for the first time earlier
<terrorcide> bit of a nightmare :(
<terrorcide> you get hidden from quite a few concepts using windows most of your life
<terrorcide> I've used unix for years at work, but we have infrastructure who worry about the hardware ;-)
<YamakasY> windows 10 is awesome!
<compdoc> YamakasY, go back to yur Windows buddies
<YamakasY> compdoc: I have no friends
<YamakasY> they always leave the windows open and I get a cold
<YamakasY> I love myself a lot
<compdoc> uh huh
<YamakasY> as I'm sexy
<YamakasY> compdoc: don't hack my instagram now
<compdoc> too late
<YamakasY> compdoc: no!
<YamakasY> compdoc: don't remove the pictures from us together
<bumbar> can i upgrade 14.04 directly to 15.04?
<zykotick9> bumbar: you can't.
<zykotick9> bumbar: 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04.  or clean install.
<bumbar> can i do it without update-manager package? seems to drag lots of UI stuff with it, and i'm running a server
<rww> you need update-manager-core, not update-manager
<rww> install that, then see do-release-upgrade
<rww> !ltsupgrade
<rww> hrm where did that go
<livcd> compdoc: this is virtual machine
<rww> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<compdoc> livcd, oh. and what does SMART say about the drive on the host?
<tomreyn> bumbar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Server_.2F_Command_line_Upgrade
<livcd> compdoc: i do not have smart installed
<tomreyn> bumbar: actually rww's instructions are better
<YamakasY> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1rT57-sz4Y
<NathanielHill> So, I recently setup my dotfiles in a github repo and am managing them with dotbot. I'm looking to do something similar with the config of my Ubuntu development laptop and desktop
<NathanielHill> However, it seems like most of the configuration is not in flat text files or even xml/yaml
<ontherocks> hello
<NathanielHill> this is for desktop config and apps (like launcher/gnome-terminal)
<ontherocks> groups in linux have home folders? or just users?
<rww> just users
<NathanielHill> Am I going to have to dive into the nasty details of gconf/dconf setup, or is their a tool for maintaining desktop config across machines?
<Xano> Which bash initialization file is used when opening a new terminal using ctrl+alt+t? It doesn't seem to be .bashrc or .bash_profile.
<NathanielHill> Anyone have experience with this, or does everyone just spend a couple hours configuring their desktop each new machine??
<EriC^^> Xano: it is ~/.bashrc
<bumbar> something seems to go wrong during update, and now i have unmet dependencies. apt-get -f install didn't help
<bumbar>  libc-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.20) but 2.21-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<bumbar>  udev : Depends: libudev1 (= 204-5ubuntu20.15) but 219-7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<ubuntu-mate> llo
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<johannes_> hello
<ubuntu-mate> Austira ?
<ubuntu-mate> Austria*
<johannes_> yes
<ubuntu-mate> Teste das gerade über die Live CD
<ubuntu-mate> was genau ist das hier ?
<johannes_> cool welche distro?
<ubuntu-mate> wie n IRC channel ?
<ubuntu-mate> Ubuntu mate
<johannes_> ja so in der Art
<johannes_> ok
<rww> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubuntu-mate> Ubuntu selbst gefällt mir nicht mehr wegen der ob erfläche Lubuntu war mit nicht so gut angepasst
<YamakasY> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ubuntu-mate> aber mate scheint toll zu sein
<johannes_> probier xubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> auch Gnome oberfläche ?
<johannes_> die xfce-Desktop ist sehr anpassbar
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: hier ist nur englisch. #ubuntu-de für deutsch
<k1l_> johannes_: gleiches für dich
<johannes_> Desktopumbegung*
<ubuntu-mate> ok sry np so we switch to English
<ubuntu-mate> k so i try xubuntu to have that on CD to
<johannes_> yes im using xubuntu now
<johannes_> do you have a 8GB usb stick
<johannes_> ?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> and 32gb
<johannes_> then you can make a bootable stick
<johannes_> instead of a dvd
<ubuntu-mate> faster right ?
<k1l_> but still not as fast as a real install
<johannes_> yes its really simple you can even do it in terminal
<Xano> EriC^^, Turns out it was. Something went wrong with saving my changes. Stupid. Thanks!
<ubuntu-mate> i also wand Tails 1.6 on a stick but don't work on my Laptop
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: for tails OS ask the tails guys
<dsc_> k1l_: is this usb stick of yours formatted to fat32?
<dsc_> use unetbootin to put a iso on there
<johannes_> it doesnt matter
<dsc_> it doesnt?
<ubuntu-mate> jup fat32
<k1l_> partition doesnt matter since the installer will wipe that usb drive anyway
<johannes_> nope after you "make" an the usb bootable with the image it doesnt matter
<johannes_> exactly
<ubuntu-mate> can i also update the dis on a live usb ?
<k1l_> no
<Xano> EriC^^, Ah, I was in an interactive sudo session in that terminal :/
<johannes_> you can write it in terminal with : dd if="locationtoiso" of=/dev/sdb1
<k1l_> johannes_: wrong
<k1l_> dont dd the iso to the partition
<johannes_> if= input file of=output file its where your usb is
<johannes_> but it worked for me
<johannes_> ^^
<zykotick9> dsc_: <sidenote> unetbootin is a BAD suggest 9 times out of 10, for hybrid iso files (ubuntu/debian install/livecd images)... just sayin'
<k1l_> i bet you used sdb instead of sdb1
<dsc_> zykotick9: no idea what the discussion is about tbh, i saw 'create live usb' and i said unetbootin. worked for me so far
<johannes_> when run df, my usb is mounted in /dev/sdb1
<zykotick9> dsc_: ya, i'd stay away from suggesting that to people... it "can" work, but it also leads to tears ;)
<johannes_> yes unetbootin only works with ubunut-like-distros not for manjaro for example
<compdoc> unetbootin terrible
<k1l_> johannes_: no
<johannes_> k1l: why?
<k1l_> johannes_: your partition on the usb is mounted on sdb1
<k1l_> dont mix partitions and drives.
<johannes_> yes
<johannes_> but it worked
<rww> in my experience, unetbootin doesn't work with *anything*
<zykotick9> rww: +1
<dsc_> well, we are in #ubuntu after all.
<rww> i use rufus in windows and dd in linux/osx
<ubuntu-mate> dd ?
<k1l_> johannes_: the iso already got  a partition inside itself. so it will dd the partition onto the usb. but if you dd into the partition it doesnt work
<johannes_> rww: how do you run dd?
<ilhami> unetbootin is crap :D
<rww> never had a problem with either (assuming isohybrid, which most things are these days)
<ilhami> use dd
<k1l_> johannes_: so dont suggest wrong commands, please.
<rww> johannes_: sudo dd if=whatever.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M, where X is replaced with the relevant device letter
 * zykotick9 would suggest cp over dd, less typing/easier but dd works
<johannes_> k1l: ok then its sdb instead of sdb1
<elosz> hello.I am not sure if this is the right channel for my query. But I've a pdf document which was generated from text with Roboto font but I get error while printing it.Any solution?
<gderoujoux> Hi All
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<johannes_> do you installed drivers for your printer?
<sdlinux> yo
<elosz> johannes_: it is university printer
<elosz> johannes_: i don't have admin rights to it
<ubuntu-mate> ok i try to makle my life usb stick so thx and till later guys
<gderoujoux> Is is possible to boot a live CD from a Mac and a PC ?
<zykotick9> rww: your dd command vs. "sudo cp whatever.iso /dev/sdX"
<johannes_> see ya
<rww> zykotick9: is cp buffered?
<gderoujoux> sorry live USB
<johannes_> dont use cp
<dsc_> afaik cp does something completely different xD
<zykotick9> rww: cp can be FAST than dd in some cases!  but to your "is cp buffered", i don't know.
<zykotick9> s/FAST/FASTER/
<rww> also, if i were gonna do it without dd I'd do cat whatever.iso > /dev/sdX
<rww> dd speed depends on how you tell it to buffer. hence the bs= argument above
<zykotick9> rww: to aware cat isn't a good suggestion in ubuntu - sudo problem
<rww> true
<zykotick9> rww: i'd use cat in debian ;)
<rww> yeah, that's where i picked that up from
<zykotick9> rww: cp is actually the easiest.  and works across debian and ubuntu.
<sdlinux> Hey guy's, I was trying to set up conky system monitor and I was having a bit of trouble setting it up.  I was wondering if there is an easier to install program to monitor my temps, load etc...
<bekks> cp should work fine until you issue sync; sync; afterwards.
<ontherocks> i created group webusers.... i can add group webusers to group ftp?
<HackerII> sdlinux:   gkrellm
<ontherocks> or i need to add the user of that group?
<zykotick9> bekks: ahhh!  you're right!  i always forget to menation the sync... but it will work 9outof10 without.
<bekks> zykotick9: yeah :)
<sdlinux> HackerII:  just googled it, looks really good I will have a go!
<HackerII> sdlinux:  make sure you have lm-sensors installed and run sudo sensors-detect
<HackerII> first
<ontherocks> i created group webusers.... i can add group webusers to group ftp????
<sdlinux> thanks for the advice
<HackerII> np
<neredsenvy> I tried booting my ubntu after installation and instead of a desktop I get initramfs console
<neredsenvy> what gives
<N00bster> Hello all
<sdlinux> HackerII.  Works a treat, thank you very much!
<N00bster> any Onion guys here ?
<HackerII> sdlinux:  any time, also, if you dl any themes, make sure you extract them to .gkrellm2 /hemes
<HackerII> *themes
<sdlinux> Ok, I will look for some themes now.
<HackerII> there are many
<sdlinux> :) :) :)
<N00bster> is here an German site also ?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-de is the channel
<zykotick9> HackerII: i see sdlinux is gone, but my fav theme for gkrellm was the transparent one!  gkrellm brings up memorys ;)
<skylake> HackerII:  Where do I find .gkrellm2/themes?
<HackerII> thats the exact 1 i use
<skylake> sorry just changed nick
<HackerII> skylake:  home/gkrellm
<zykotick9> HackerII: <sidenote> want to express home in a neat way, that actually works in bash?  use ~/gkrellm  <- but isn't it .gkrellm
<HackerII> ya
<HackerII> im lazy anymore
<skylake> There is no gkrellm in my home folder unfortunately
<HackerII> its a hidden file
<zykotick9> skylake: is there a .gkrellm
<skylake> aha thanks, found it.\
 * zykotick9 just wanted to note, that gnome sets it's wallpaper in a way that the transparent theme for gkrellm didn't work with - last time i tried.
<pasbon> Hi everyone... I have a question... Ive made a bootable USB key and It boot well on my PC ... It boot on my Laptop but when I select option... It load for ever... Does someone have a clue on what is happening and why it is loading forever?
<HackerII> i only had problems w/kde
<zykotick9> HackerII: i could see that (but i haven't used kde in a LONG time)
<HackerII> me either
<daftykins> !nomodeset | pasbon
<ubottu> pasbon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> !pm | pasbon
<ubottu> pasbon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> i recommended trying it :) give it a try!
<the-noob> hi, after some upgrades yesterday (14.04) and a reboot today .. I have no internet
<the-noob> lshw shows the wireless controller but it's Unclaimed
<the-noob> any idea how to restore connectivity ?
<BlackFate> the-noob, can you paste the sudo lshw -C network output?
<the-noob> that would be hard.. it's on the laptop
<the-noob> and has no internet
<the-noob> let me get a stick
<BlackFate> the-noob, is it possible go wired?
<the-noob> miiight be ... any advantages if I go wired ?
<LukePOLO> not sure where to ask this : ive updated my cert but it seems that its still pointing to an old ( and expired) cert that is now causing me issues. I am testing it via :  echo | openssl s_client -connect lukepolo.com:443
<LukePOLO> ssl cert*
<Apachez> C3, beginning of day 3, after midnight... people getting tipsy as seen on the stream =)
<nicomach1s> !ot | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codepython777> did anyone buy a laptop to run ubuntu here?
<codepython777> recently?
<k1l_> codepython777: some users run ubuntu on their laptops
<nicomachus> codepython777: same answer as yesterday: we can't really make hardware recommendations.
<k1l_> so what is the real question?
<sinister> hello!
<sinister> who is from Russia?
<ikonia> the guys in #ubuntu-ru
<sinister> lol
<sinister> ok
<Apachez> !ot | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Apachez: ?
<the-noob> BlackFate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14249715/
<BlackFate> the-noob, thanks, can you please post the output of rfkill list ?
<the-noob> nothingh
<the-noob> there's smth very strange as I'm getting also a tooltip about running in rendering mode
<the-noob> without hw acceleration
<BlackFate> the-noob, strange... try sudo rfkill list
<TheThreshold> guys anyone knows of an utility to mount a blu-ray iso in ubuntu? the ones i found mount it but than the folder looks empty
<the-noob> still nothing
<BlackFate> the-noob, what do you get?
<the-noob> absolutely nothing, no output
<BlackFate> the-noob, is there some kind of error when you ran that command?
<the-noob> nope, just the next cursor line
<nicomachus> the-noob: what's the output of "lsb_release -a" and "uname -r"?
<the-noob> 14.04.3 LTS
<the-noob> 3.13.0-71-generic
<the-noob> ah, and on top 'No LSB modules are available'
<nicomachus> and what did you upgrade to 14.04 from?
<the-noob> I'm quite certain I had 14.04 from the start
<the-noob> for sure not 13
<boxmein> hey, what does a system upgrade change? eg if I wanted to go off 15.04 to 15.10, what do I have to backup?
<boxmein> if I've modified X configs, pulseaudio configs, nginx configs, etc
<nicomachus> the-noob: ok, well first try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<the-noob> no wlan
<the-noob> now I see ... ifconfig shows only lo ?
<Azodon> kserv identify 127693abc
<nicomachus> Azodon: change that password... to something better.
<neredsenvy> Man nothing Linux is ever easy
<slidinghorn> neredsenvy: they are with practice and details! :)  What's your problem?
<JimmyNeutron> Thats what makes it so fun.
<JimmyNeutron> I hate GUI. :)
<neredsenvy> slidinghorn, Keep getting thrown into initramfs after install > boot
<neredsenvy> I downloaded ubuntu iso again and made the usb stick with win32diskimager
<k1l_> neredsenvy: more details will help to solve the issue
<neredsenvy> k1l_, Finishing the install now will see if new usb 'burn' works
<NoCode> Just installed Ubuntu Mate. Same issues with my GPUs. But it seems that I think it won't work because I have two GPUs. Onboard Intel, and nVidia. I looked into more while having MATE installed, it seems bumblebee does it, but I think it's only for Optimus(?) for hybrid use. So I haven't tried it.
<NoCode> Another question: I want to configure @audio memlock, nice, and rtpio. But in 15.10, /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf does not exist. Where do I find it in Wily?
<neredsenvy> moment of truth
<neredsenvy> omg it works it works
<neredsenvy> mother of god an easy ubuntu installation and it only took 3 tries xD
#ubuntu 2015-12-29
<brusora> it don't like it when things take 3 tries :|
<JimmyNeutron> Thats becuse your using a windows gui to write the iso to a usb stick! LOL! j/k
<k1l_> neredsenvy: could have just checked the md5sum
<brusora> *I don't
<NoCode> http://jackaudio.org/faq/linux_rt_config.html -- That might do it, I forget though.
<VFDPrim> evening all
<kryspey> hey
<codepython777>  /join #hardware
<coded1> hello all
<VFDPrim> hello
<skylake> hello there
<coded1> I have a MacBook Pro 2012 with a dead hard drive, I want to install ubuntu on a usb stick and run (not live) off of it
<coded1> anyone know of a how to I could follow
<coded1> ?
<TheNet> can someone explain FQDNs and hostnames to me? say I have example.com pointing at my server, what would my FQDN be and what would my hostname be?
<bakboter> hello
<skylake> Oh yes, I've just done that with a 128 USB 3.0 thumb drive.\
<coded1> skylake: how did you accomplish such a feat?
<skylake> I entered live boot from a 8gb ubuntu flash, then just installed to the 128 flash and thats what I run off now.
<slidinghorn> coded1: Does the MacBook have another hard drive?
<coded1> slidinghorn: apparently not
<coded1> it's my friends and it was dropped
<slidinghorn> coded1: Then all you can do is try using the USB as a persistent install
<slidinghorn> !usb | coded1
<ubottu> coded1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<coded1> can I just take a "regular" copy of 15.10 and install it on the mac book pro?
<coded1> or does something have to be done with it first?
<slidinghorn> coded1: If the HDD is dead, you can't install to it.  You'll simply be using the USB instead
<coded1> slidinghorn: what I plan to do is use unetbootin to take an image of 15.10 to a 4gb usb flash drive and boot the mac book
<coded1> then install the copy to a faster 16gb usb flash drive
<slidinghorn> coded1: why don't you just start with the faster drive & skip the first step?
<EriC^^> coded1: if you have 2 usb's you could install ubuntu as usual to the second usb
<coded1> EriC^^: that's what I figured
<EriC^^> a full install
<coded1> the only thing I'm unsure of is if ubuntu 15.10 has the macbook pro drivers "baked in"
<EriC^^> boot a live usb of it and test it
<EriC^^> then install to the other usb
<hostilegandhi> test
<Anon-666> Hello. Do you agree that 9/11 was the funniest thing to ever happen or was that San Bernardino? Also, Windows forever!
<Anon-666> Anyone there?
<skylake> Guess he won't be back.
<DjD> anyone actually in here?
<bekks> Some hundreds of people, yes.
<DjD> excellent bekks thanks for the confirmation
<bekks> DjD: Look at "/names".
<goddard> is it possible to remove landscape ?
<bekks> goddard: Sure, just uninstall it
<Bashing-om> DjD: To get a rise, one must ask an intelligent question in respect to ubuntu .
<rom1504> where is "ubuntu" most used in africa ?
<rom1504> oh might be the wrong ubuntu nevermind :p
<daftykins> the demographic of users is not relevant to OS support
<daftykins> right you are ;)
<rom1504> ah I knew I wasn't putting enough info in my joke, ubuntu is an african word
<anabain> One of the actual shames of linux networking is nfs4, no doubt. I've suffered what could be considered as a "via crucis" trying to get to work nfs4 to end up switching back to nfs3, which is not so obvious to get in ubuntu 15.10, as the default settings are nfs4 oriented.
<bekks> anabain: setting up nfsv3 is done in less than a minute.
<bekks> anabain: so whats the actual issue?
<guest52930> does the ubuntu os use mysql for necessary services? is it safe to remove?
<anabain> Incredible. It would be better to say: don't use nfs4 without kerberos. Otherwise, it won't work.
<bekks> nfsv4 works fine without kerberos.
<ikonia> is there a problem or just complaining ?
<bekks> goddard: It is safe to remove it for OS functionality.
<bekks> gna.
<ikonia> unlucky
<bekks> guest52930:  It is safe to remove it for OS functionality.
<anabain> no, bekks , it doesn't: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/966734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966734 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "nfs4+idmap does not map uids correctly when using AUTH_SYS" [Medium,Triaged]
<guest52930> is it used for anything other than cloud hosting?
<bekks> anabain: which is a specific mapping issue, not "nfsv4 is unusable without kerberos".
<bekks> guest52930: Yes, for various things.
<guest52930> so if i remove mysql what functionality would i lose?
<anabain> bekks, well, it's seriously limited, let's put it that way
<bekks> guest52930: the functionality of the database service provided by mysql.
<daftykins> guest52930: it does not come as default, so your question is very confusing.
<guest52930> how does the os use the database functionality?
<guest52930> oh i thought it did
<bekks> guest52930: it doesnt, as I already told you.
<guest52930> never mind
<bekks> guest52930: various applications use mysql as a database backend, the OS doesnt.
<Aaaaand-its-gone> hey, I read that I had to remove unity-shopping-lens to stop canonical from spying on me, but I don't have the package, is it named different now because the article was from 2012
<bekks> Aaaaand-its-gone: canonical doesnt spy you at all.
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: you read wrong and you've been fed nonsense information
<Aaaaand-its-gone> ok... but it does send my search entries to third parties and stores my ip address
<Aaaaand-its-gone> so I want to prevent that
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: no it doesn't
<bekks> Aaaaand-its-gone: canonical doesnt store your IP at all.
<Aaaaand-its-gone> I read it in their tos
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: you've been told nonsense
<daftykins> turn the real issue off in system settings -> privacy :)
<bekks> Aaaaand-its-gone: link us the ToS where you read´that.
<ikonia> daftykins: but then there would be nothing to soap box about
<daftykins> too true
<nagromlt> Anyone interested in helping with audio tonight?
<daftykins> volunteers respond to detailed questions, nagromlt
<Aaaaand-its-gone> bekks: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy
<Aaaaand-its-gone> bekks: ctrl f ip address
<Aaaaand-its-gone> By searching in the dash you consent to:
<Aaaaand-its-gone> the collection and use of your search terms and IP address in this way; and
<Aaaaand-its-gone> the storage of your search terms and IP address by Canonical and such selected third parties (if applicable).
<Aaaaand-its-gone> you're saying it's not true?
<daftykins> Aaaaand-its-gone: turn it off as described
<Aaaaand-its-gone> daftykins: I already did that thanks, but isn't their a way to just remove the application
<bekks> Aaaaand-its-gone: A disabled app isnt used.
<daftykins> there's no need - and you're just being dramatic and spreading FUD really.
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: it's stored but not linked to "you"
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: it's not different than say a "row id"
<ikonia> so they are not storing "your IP" they are storing IP detials of a search
<ikonia> there is no way to link that to you
<Aaaaand-its-gone> maybe not canonical, but governments can
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: do they have acces to this data ?
<ikonia> you know what - this is a pointless discussion
<Aaaaand-its-gone> ikonia: they will give it when law requires, it's in their TOS
<ikonia> disable it if you don't want it
<ikonia> use it if you see benifit
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: law requires
<daftykins> !pm | nagromlt
<ubottu> nagromlt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Aaaaand-its-gone> To comply with legal and regulatory requirements (including responding to court orders, subpoenas and to prevent crime). These special circumstances may require us to disclose personal information.
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: correct, so unless you break the law they won't ask for it
<ikonia> Aaaaand-its-gone: either way, if you're not comfortable with it, disable it
<nagromlt> Rear speakers stopped working after upgrade to 15.10  No change in jack positions, not even physically moved speakers.  Just stopped working after upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10  anyone have any ideas?
<daftykins> i'd boot and test a 15.10 live session from USB to rule out the upgrade process having a hand in that issue
<daftykins> run a few commands in the live session to compare, if it's alright
<anabain> bekks, for example, if you want to share /media folders between two ubuntu boxes, how come are you achieving that with nfs4? /home dirs, as long as they are the same UID/GID, are fine, but /media has root permissions, so...?
<bekks> anabain: So whats the point now? You already linked the bug report.
<Lando-SpacePimp> HEY Y'ALL!
<Notfound404> hey
<Lando-SpacePimp> I FANTASIZE ABOUT MARK SHUTTLEWORTH ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT
<Notfound404> someone from brazil
<Notfound404> ?
<k1l_> !br | Notfound404
<ubottu> Notfound404: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<anabain> bekks, the point is nothing but warn whoever wants to listen to: do not use nfs4 without kerberos unless you really need it, KISS, which in that case means stick to nfs3
<ikonia> anabain: do you think telling an IRC channel for 10 seconds will actually warn anyone ?
<ikonia> and you can use it fine without kerberos
<ikonia> you've just picked a very specific situation
<anabain> perhaps you find my observations annoying or irrelevant, but at least some people, including you, can warn other people.
<ikonia> why would I warn anyone ?
<ikonia> there is nothing to warn
<nagromlt> i have been warned.
<anabain> ikonia, which is one that many home users trying to share their boxes will face
<ikonia> no they won't
<anabain> so perhaps it's not so specific
<ikonia> it's very specific
<ikonia> hence why you don't see people in the channel saying "I'm trying to do this, and it's not working"
<Lando-SpacePimp> :(
<anabain> why not? what's extraordinary about sharing /media dirs?
<ikonia> anabain: if it was a common issue, you'd see people in here all time
<ikonia> I've never seen it referenced once
<anabain> ikonia, perhaps they do it through samba and then they don't bother with nfs
<ikonia> it's a pretty edge case situation
<ikonia> but valid
<anabain> but nfs performs faster
<daftykins> that's a pretty outdated myth
<anabain> daftykins, is this outdated (maybe it is, I really don't know)? http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?PHPSESSID=puckr91h80i51ui693lclffup4&topic=5393.msg41891#msg41891
<daftykins> anabain: sorry i don't have any interest in your query
<nicomachus> anabain: "March 19, 2010", I'd say so.
<anabain> daftykins, no problem, have a good week
<anabain> nicomachus, yes, I read the date, but are these figures still valid?
<rafael___>  /SET autocreate_own_query OFF
<rafael___>  /SET autocreate_query_level DCCMSGS
<rafael___>  /SET use_status_window OFF
<rafael___>  /SET use_msgs_window ON
<rafael__> lmao. sorry guys. trying some commands with irssi
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> accidents happen
<k1l_> rafael__: better use the server window for that. there are enough users who posted their passwords accidentally that way
<Bashing-om> rafael__: Testing settings best done in the status window . Particularly so when things do not go as expected .
<C0nfuseki> I have a troubleshooting question regarding Xubuntu 14.04 I cannot get Ctrl + Shift + U to make a small u appear for me to type unicode characters. what configuration do i need?
<rafael__> you mean, like alt+1, right?
<rafael__> Also, which cli irc do you use?
<tornado-fan> i have a small vps, 1 cpu core, 1 gb ram, 20gb hdd, what ubuntu architecture should i use?
<tornado-fan> 32 vs 64 bit
<jiale> i
<jiale> WOAH
<SchrodingersScat> tornado-fan: 64 unless you have any reason to use 32
<jiale> I have 32 bit hardware
<tornado-fan> but i heard 64bit uses more cpu, ram, and hdd
<tornado-fan> true?
<SchrodingersScat> not sure.  But I can think of more things you can't do with 32 than you can't with 64.
<k1l_> technically true. but you will not feel that as limiting as much as 32bit is limiting
<tornado-fan> ok thanks
<tornado-fan> 63bit then
<tornado-fan> i wish you a happy new year, and bye
<Tomiii> hello, does Adobe Premiere work on Linux? is there anywhere to find out?
<daftykins> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<daftykins> i would highly doubt it.
<HolyKnight> head|office: hi
<Tomiii> hmmmmm,  what about windows VirtualBox?  is that a lot slower?
<daftykins> yes.
<daftykins> for creative software it would be a waste of time
<Tomiii> :(   i really hate windows, but my friend i'm helping , really wants the best video editor
<waters33637> anyone got a sec to help with pptpd?
<Tomiii> So is Playonlinux, the same compatibilty as WINE?
<Tomiii> its just like a frontend?
<k1l_> why not use a linux video editor
<Tomiii> k1l_:  which one is as good as Adobe Premiere? that one is world class, it is used by professional  photographers
<Tomiii> k1l_:  what is the best video editor for linux?
<k1l_> openshot or kdenlive
<Tomiii> this is for a friend, i am at his house right now, he just bought a nice  Intel i7-6700
<k1l_> or ask in #ubuntustudio since they are more focused on audio, photo and video
<SebastianTCL> somethings both weird and wrong, i installed 15.10 and now every time I log in I have to run alsamixer to unmute it and if i run vlc video with the browser open x crashes, also the mic sounds horrible with noise on cheese video and skype
<Tomiii> k1l_: thx
<guest52930> if i run export $PS1="xyz" will that save it permanently for all terminal emulators accessing bash command? or did i get the symbols wrong?
<Tomiii> k1l_: are adobe Premiere files compatible with Kdenlive or OPenshot?
<daftykins> proprietary expensive software and open source, doubt it
<dokument> Anyone running 15.04 vanilla on a laptop and have a second to verify a bug/vulnerability?
<daftykins> nobody wants to say "yes, me" - just provide the detail up front so they can reply if they can, dokument.
<dokument> Thanks. I was wrong anyway. Ubuntu 5.10.
<daftykins> wrong again! 15.10 :)
<dokument> Open a terminal window and make sure it is selected/active. Then close your laptop lid to suspend your laptop. Open the laptop and immediately start typing lots of random letters.
<dokument> Once login screen comes up, login then see if anything typed in the terminal window
<dokument> I am able to enter/run commands in the terminal window without having to login
<dokument> as long as a terminal window was active when going to sleep
<daftykins> that doesn't sound good
<dokument> That's what I thought
<daftykins> very unlikely to be taken advantage of though :D
<dokument> I suppose anyone can try it i suppose
<Colombo1> Hi all, I got a question. I run Ubuntu 15.04 with gnome flashback (gnome 2 look, I think its metacity). But when running some apps on fullscreen, i.e. totem, VLC player, some games, and got some notification, for example from Skype, Pidgin, wifi..., the screen flickers.
<dokument> daftykins, perhaps but the same vuln may allow hotkeys to be pressed meaning any command run as that user. Yes it requires physical access but still bad
<daftykins> what kind of hotkey? i mean no result can be viewed
<dokument> hotkey to open a terminal and execute a command
<dokument> Unless you count formatting a system as "viewing"
<daftykins> but that'd require sudo.
<daftykins> which'd trip up at password entry
<dokument> unless they have a poorly configured system. Unlikely I know but we all know they exist. or a privileged terminal was left open
<daftykins> be a good test to see if sudo still times out
<daftykins> yeah all those are a stretch :)
<daftykins> but sure, file it
<dokument> I just want to get confirmation that the same issue occurs on someone else's system before trying to submit a bug report or something
<daftykins> can't help you there, don't use it.
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
<tgm4883> dokument: do you have proprietary graphics drivers installed?
<dokument> tgm4883, no. Just verified
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> dokument: so what do I need to do?
<rafael__> exit
<C0nfuseki> I have a troubleshooting question regarding Xubuntu 14.04 I cannot get Ctrl + Shift + U to make a small u appear for me to type unicode characters. what configuration do i need?
<dokument> Make a terminal window active/focused. Put the comptuer to sleep. Wait a second. Wake the computer and immediately start typing. Login at the prompt. see if any characters appear inthe terminal window
<tgm4883> dokument: well apparently my laptop is 15.04 and i can't reproduce it
<tgm4883> which reminds me that I need to upgrade
<dokument> Matt_symes on the forums tried it with 16.04 using light locker and could not replicate it
<dokument> tgm4883, thanks that is good to know
<tgm4883> I'm upgrading to 15.10 now, but it will be some time
<daftykins> far too early days for a comment on xenial to be relevant, imo
<sw0rdfish> my bootable usb created with unebootin is not booting, what could I be missing
<sw0rdfish> checked md5 looks good
<dokument> sw0rdfish any error messages or just nothing? are you sure you are booting from the thumbdrive and not something else
<daftykins> ignore it and use 'dd' to put the ISO onto the flash drive device direct instead
<Xardov> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<quarters> hello.  I get this error when running "wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf": https://ptpb.pw/tmhf to find the configuration for my usb connected/tethered cell phone and was wondering how to set up wvdial, my phone, or whatever to get wvdial to pickup my phone
<RNeville> what is a good daemon to run that monitors cpu usage?
<devinmcelheran> I'm trying to get dm-crypt to load a key from a cifs server at boot. I think it's hanging because it's trying before the share is mounted. Is there a way I can ensure mounting of the share before attempting to retreive the key?
<RNeville> Don't understand what k= n >>c does in following code : http://pastebin.com/RDpwHLyS
<devinmcelheran> RNeville, it's a bitwise operation that shifts the bits.
<devinmcelheran> RNeville, looks like a decimal to binary converter to me.
<sw0rdfish> oh
<sw0rdfish> dokument i think it could be something that has to do with uefi or whatever
<sw0rdfish> have to be changed in bios maybe
<daftykins> that's highly unlikely
<RNeville> devinmcelheran, what does line 16 in my link evaluate to , pls?
<daftykins> oh sorry, different issue.
<sw0rdfish> its an old laptop
<RNeville> sorry devinmcelheran , posting in wrong channel
<RNeville> so sorry :(
<devinmcelheran> RNeville, it's binary ANDing. 1 & 1 = 1, 0 & 1 = 0, 1 & 0 = 0, 0 & 0 = 0. Both must be 1 for the outcome to be true. The result is that it compares each binary digit to 1 and if it's a 1, it prints a 1.
<dokument> sw0rdfish what makes you think that it is uefi related?
<devinmcelheran> RNeville,  no worries.
<devinmcelheran> RNeville, you might want to try the C channel, I've found loads of help there. And if you haven't started using a book, grab one online, there's some freely avilable ones, or try C Primer Plus, that's what got me started.
<RNeville> thx, again devinmcelheran
<devinmcelheran> RNeville, not a problem.
<quantim> Hello, how do I change the FQDN in ubuntu?
<daftykins> quantim: set it in /etc/hosts
<quantim> and then reboot? That is it?
<daftykins> best show me how you edited so you don't brick your install, you can link me in a PM if you're worried about privacy
<quantim> I am not worried, I am using a c9 account
<daftykins> second line should've been "127.0.1.1   host.blah.com host" anyway
<doomsy> is there a # for web design?
<doomsy> web design and website work etc
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> we are not a telephone directory
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: don't waste your time with AGP, they'll likely all be at legacy status now
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I know.
<OneM_Industries> But less legacy than the builtin card on this box.
<daftykins> if you did you wouldn't be looking to do it (:
<daftykins> which is?
<OneM_Industries> A VIA UniChrome KM400A.
<daftykins> oh wow that was the worst chipset in the history of hardware
 * quantim 
<daftykins> don't even bother.
<OneM_Industries> As I said.
<daftykins> no, putting anything in that is a mistake :)
<OneM_Industries> Why was it the worst chipset ever?
<daftykins> experience from when it was new.
<OneM_Industries> Oh.
<OneM_Industries> Lubuntu doesn't seem to mind it.
<daftykins> using a text editor the most demanding task thus far? :)
<OneM_Industries> And will be.
<daftykins> ok i can't cringe enough for this topic :D
<OneM_Industries> It is for my grandma.
<OneM_Industries> I am refurbishing an old box of her's. Still.
<daftykins> total waste of time
<OneM_Industries> (Yes, this is the one with the wonky SATA ports)
<OneM_Industries> Well, it is fun to work on, so...
<_salami_> hey guys, im having problems setting up multiple gpus in ubuntu 15.10
<_salami_> comp only recognizes one or two, but i cant check the second gpu card temp
<_salami_> i have 4 gpus in all
<daftykins> multiple of what kind?
<_salami_> 280x
<_salami_> amd
<daftykins> so two dual CPU cards in crossfire or?
<daftykins> *GPU
<_salami_> no not any crossfire, its a mining rig
<daftykins> so 2 x dual chip cards, or 4 cards?
<daftykins> wow i thought everyone moved on from that
<_salami_> 4 cards in their own pcie
<_salami_> no thats for bitcoin
<_salami_> there are currencies that still run based off gpu
<rahuldev> hi
<daftykins> what are you doing to confirm ubuntu "recognising" them?
<_salami_> so yeah just 4 cards
<_salami_> um
<daftykins> +is
<_salami_> aticonfig --list-adapters
<daftykins> i'd think lspci spotting them would be a good opener :>
<_salami_> i tried that as well and it only displays one
<_salami_> at least i think thats what it displays
 * daftykins squints
<_salami_> 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X]
<_salami_> i would have 4 of these right
<daftykins> yeah so there should be multiple of those entries
<_salami_> only one
<rahuldev> anyone pls help me regarding this... "du -hl" gives the size every folder and the file's inside the folder, How can I get the size of folders in current directory.
<daftykins> dmesg | pastebinit
<daftykins> rahuldev: du -h
<rahuldev> daftykins, It's also giving me recursive list, I don't want recursive list, i only want to see current directory
<daftykins> "man du" and go nuts.
<rahuldev> :)
<_salami_> would this be a hardware/mobo issue?
<daftykins> not necessarily
<daftykins> _salami_: provide the output i asked for, install pastebinit and run "dmesg | pastebinit"
<_salami_> oh alright
<_salami_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14255168/
<daftykins> _salami_: which graphics driver are you using with the primary?
<_salami_> fglrx
<_salami_> proprietary
<_salami_> i have x.org but its not enabled
<daftykins> ghetto sempron eh, hehe
<_salami_> yep
<daftykins> was this working previously then you upgraded?
<_salami_> no first time setting this up
<daftykins> LTS might make more sense
<daftykins> could be they don't like being in the slots as they are
<daftykins> try an "lspci -vvn | pastebinit"
<_salami_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14255255/
<_salami_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14255273/ ran in sudo
<daftykins> _salami_: re-run with "lspci -vv" also ?
<daftykins> so same but drop the n
<_salami_> drop the n?
<_salami_> i ran "sudo lspci -vvn | pastebinit"
<daftykins> yeah i'm saying re-run without the 'n'
<_salami_> OH
<_salami_> im dumb
<_salami_> ok
<_salami_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14255328/
<vermilion> he llo people!!!
<dev_> hello world
<daftykins> _salami_: hmm nope mystery to me, but i'm not sure that board likes the idea of all 4 in... i'd try from a live session to confirm (ideally of 14.04.3) - also if you updated that BIOS recently, be sure to load defaults again in case - and finally, try removing the last one - as apparently 3 are meant for graphics in crossfire configs then the fourth is only meant to run at 4x (though should work fine)
<ilhami> hey... is it normal that the screen resolution looks weird in the login screen?
<ilhami> when I login everything looks normal
<ilhami> I see weird edges etc in the login screen
<ilhami> I have a 23,6 inch monitor
<lazy8> I am using a 4k monitor how do I make the icons bigger on ubuntu
<daftykins> lazy8: click system settings -> monitors -> change the scale
<_salami_> will try, thanks for ur time dude
<ilhami> the login screen's background looks all messed up
<GoChargers> Can anyone help?  I need to install a package to an installation I can't boot.  Anyone know how to do that from live USB key?
<daftykins> yes, chroot the install.
<snarkbird> usb stick?
<GoChargers> yes, usb stick.  so two commands?  one for chroot and one for apt-get install ?
<lazy8> Is 16gb good enough for ubuntu
<daftykins> lazy8: tonnes.
<daftykins> GoChargers: no
<ilhami> how about answering my question ?
<daftykins> GoChargers: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<daftykins> ilhami: with that attitude, not a chance
<ilhami> lol
<daftykins> however i'm leaving, cya
<ilhami> me too
<ilhami> bye
<GoChargers> daftykins that's exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you!
<piousminion> Hi, can someone help me solve this dpkg issue?  http://dpaste.com/1F3T130
<ilhami> have you tried googling it?
<snarkbird> just boot from usb
<tgm4883> ilhami: don't do that
<DK__> sup
<Jordan_U_> piousminion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpm-itk/+bug/1286882 has a work around, but since I know nothing about mtm-itk I can't tell you what other problematic side effects those commands might have.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286882 in mpm-itk (Ubuntu) "libapache2-mpm-itk postinst failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ilhami> tgm4883, do what?
<tgm4883> Ilhami, generally we try to be helpful here, not just tell people to Google stuff
<ilhami> oh ok.. sometimes you just have to try yourself rather than asking.. it saves both parties some time hehe
<lamigra> give me op to this channel or i will ddos the entire network
<ilhami> hahaha
<Zhyr> Pfft.
<ilhami> what a joke
<minitrue> lol
<ilhami> ddos if you want. who cares
<Zhyr> lamigra, isn't it past your bedtime?
<minitrue> lamigra: freenode or canonical?
<minitrue> Zhyr: xD
<minitrue> hax0r l33t
<lamigra> you have 10 seconds to give me OP before i start shutting down the server
<Zhyr> Go ahead.
<Zhyr> See if we care.
<ilhami> 9..8...7..6..5..4..3..2...1. :O
<ilhami> false alarm :D
<minitrue> dont know if troll or just stoned
<ilhami> could be a combination
<lamigra> minitrue: hanging out with sand niggers ain't good for ya
<Zhyr> Pfft.
<ilhami> still waiting for the DDoS attack.. did you notice anything? :P I don't.
<DK__> maybe he ddos'd himself
<minitrue> i like his webpage :P http://62.212.72.168/
<ilhami> :D
<nicomachus> !ot | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minitrue> nicomachus: what was that for?
<nicomachus> minitrue: I just came back to the screen and had to scroll back wayyy too far to find actual support chat. Keep it on-topic here.
<ilhami> any Python also works well for web, right?
<nicomachus> ilhami: ask in #python
<ilhami> ooops. why did I ask here? that was an accident lol
<ilhami> sorry!
<GoChargers> One other question if anyone can help.  How can I get "dmraid -ay" to run as part of the grub config?  Without it I get the initramfs prompt and have to run it manually.
<nicomachus> GoChargers: add it to /etc/default/grub after "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=", then sudo update-grub
<TJ-> nicomachus: GoChargers I don't think that'll work, it's not a kernel command-line option
<TJ-> GoChargers: is the issue that the Linux root file-system isn't ready, and is on a fake-raid device managed by dmraid ?
<GoChargers> Fakeraid managed by dmraid, yes.  If I type "dmraid -ay" into the initramfs prompt first, the partitions are activated and booting can continue.
<GoChargers> This post says it can be done, but they don't say how:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090554
<TJ-> GoChargers: OK, that's not a GRUB issue. It's an update-initramfs issue. the 'dmraid' package installs a hook script and initrd.img script, under /usr/share/initramfs-tools/{hooks,scripts}/  and those should be installed in the initrd.img if the root file-system is on a dmraid-managed device.
<TJ-> GoChargers: so, the first thing I'd do is check whether those files are included using "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep dmraid"
<GoChargers> TJ: Thanks for the help.  That command returned:
<GoChargers> scripts/local-top/dmraid
<GoChargers> sbin/dmraid-activate
<GoChargers> sbin/dmraid
<GoChargers> lib/udev/rules.d/97-dmraid.rules
<GoChargers> lib/libdmraid.so.I.0.0.rc16
<GoChargers> and that's it.
<TJ-> GoChargers: that's all good. So, the next question is this "why doesn't the device get activated?"
<TJ-> GoChargers: the obvious answer is: "the udev rule doesn't match the device for some reason"
<gambl0re> Chargers fucking suck...
<lotuspsychje> !language | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<GoChargers> TJ: hmmm... So perhaps it's got the wrong name or something?
<gambl0re> im just speaking the truth...
<TJ-> GoChargers: there was a recent change where some fake RAID support got taken over by mdadm. That might be involved here.
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: and its offtopic
<Jordan_U_> gambl0re: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, and doesn't accept swearing. Please follow our channel guidelines or find a different channel.
<TJ-> GoChargers: I only just came in so missed anything you reported earlier; which Ubuntu release is it?
<gambl0re> damn that 4-11 record looking pretty sexy...
<GoChargers> Newest - Xubuntu 15.10.  Fresh install.  I had to muck around a bit to get the installer to recognize the RAID array at all, and seemed to have success with dmraid.  I'm willing to go back and start over with mdadm but I'd rather not at this point.
<Jordan_U_> gambl0re: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban.
<TJ-> GoChargers: hopefully not; I'm just making sure I'm talking about the same versions you are :) Can you do "pastebinit <( cat /proc/cmdline; sudo lsblk -f )"
<GoChargers> TJ:  No problem.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14256030/
<TJ-> GoChargers: OK, Promise FastTrak, so the mdadm issue shouldn't be entering into this
<TJ-> GoChargers: what is the RAID geometry? mirror + stripe?
<GoChargers> TJ: 4x 500GB drives in a RAID 10.  So yes.
<TJ-> GoChargers: I'd best read the initramfs dmraid scripts to see how they cope with that
<GoChargers> Thank you so much TJ.  Really appreciate it.
<TJ-> GoChargers: OK, I can see where there could be differences. The direct "dmraid -ay" works as you've proved. However, the script in local-top/ calls dmraid-activate, which is a shell script that does a lot of additional stuff identifying arrays, and it looks like it has only been coded to recognise RAID0, RAID1, or RAID5
<TJ-> GoChargers: can you do "dmraid -i -si -ct /dev/mapper/pdc_daeacifccf"
<clank1> hello :)
<GoChargers> TJ:  Output for that command is as follows:
<GoChargers> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_daeacifccf-1" [1/2] on dev/sdd
<GoChargers> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_daeacifccf-1" [1/2] on dev/sdc
<TJ-> GoChargers: aha!
<GoChargers> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_daeacifccf-0" [1/2] on dev/sdb
<GoChargers> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_daeacifccf-0" [1/2] on dev/sda
<GoChargers> ERROR:  either the required RAID set not found or more options required
<TJ-> GoChargers: OK, can you try the command again but modify the target name, add "-0" first, then run it again with "-1" added
<GoChargers> no raid sets and with names "/dev/mapper/pdc_daeacifccf"
<TJ-> GoChargers: also please use a !pastebin for more than 1 line of output
<GoChargers> TJ
<GoChargers> TJ:  lol, okay, no problem.  Before I do, I should maybe note that I think dmraid is treating my raid10 as two separate raid arrays (-0 and -1).  Does this sound normal to you?
<TJ-> GoChargers: it could be that the way it is set-up, which is a mirror with a stripe inside it, is the problem
<GoChargers> TJ: Running the new commands as suggested produces the same output.
<TJ-> GoChargers: if you examine the lsblk output you'll see the 'inner' device ID is "pdc_daeacifccf" but the there are 2 'wrapper' devices, "pdc_daeacifccf-0" and "pdc_daeacifccf-1"
<TJ-> GoChargers: OK, so that is the crux of the issue then; the tools cannot correctly identify types. How about "dmraid -i -si -ct /dev/sda"
<GoChargers> TJ:  That produces the same output too (except the last line is 'no raid sets and with names "/dev/sda" ')
<TJ-> GoChargers: OK, so it wasn't due to aiming the tool at the wrong device
<TJ-> GoChargers: the /sbin/dmraid-activate script relies on "dmraid -i -si -ct <device>" to get the device type; if that fails the activation will fail
<doomsy> hi, any suggestions on an open source linux video editing software similar to after effects that can do digital glitch effects like this: https://vimeo.com/13119936
<GoChargers> TJ:  Is it possible to add "dmraid -ay" to the script?  Again, fresh install, nothing to lose here.
<TJ-> GoChargers: it looks like there's some metadata errors on the devices themselves
<TJ-> GoChargers: This is not good: "pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_daeacifccf-0" "
<GoChargers> TJ:  Should I perhaps try to go back to mdadm?
<TJ-> GoChargers: can you do "pastebinit <( sudo dmraid -vvv -ss pdc_daeacifccf )"
<GoChargers> TJ:  ERROR:  invalid option argument for -s
<GoChargers> changed it to /dev/mapper/pdc... but same result
<TJ-> GoChargers: no, you're fine, the issue is you've got a subset there (2 x RAID0 then RAID1 = RAID01 ) as far as I can tell
<TJ-> GoChargers: Oh, it's being picky! Instead of "-ss" do "-s -s"
<GoChargers> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14256266/
<GoChargers> Sorry about that.  Wifi got dropped.  I'm back
<TJ-> GoChargers: I think we can add support in that script; can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo dmraid -si pdc_daeacifccf)"
<TJ-> GoChargers: sorry, that should be "pastebinit <( sudo dmraid -s pdc_daeacifccf)"
<GoChargers> TJ:  That produced no output... although I got some if I separated the switches again (-s -i)
<GoChargers> TJ:  oh I see... one sec...
<TJ-> GoChargers: I gave you the wrong switch (-si means info on only Inactive sets, and the sets are all active)
<GoChargers> TJ:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14256345/
<TJ-> GoChargers: That confirms what I hypothosised earlier; the dmraid-activate script has no code for "type   : raid10"
<TJ-> GoChargers: so, it activates the sub-sets  "stripe" but not the "raid10"
<TJ-> GoChargers: do you know how to apply text diffs (patches) using the 'patch' tool?
<GoChargers> TJ:  Afraid not, but willing to learn.
<TJ-> GoChargers: I can see a possible solution but I need more accurate info on how that script fails
<GoChargers> TJ:  Anything I can provide to assist?
<TJ-> GoChargers: Hmmm. I tried to create your scenario here but the 'dmraid' tool reports it cannot be used to create 'pdc' type arrays :(
<GoChargers> TJ:  That's odd.  I know I had an "isw" type earlier, not sure how that got changed.
<TJ-> GoChargers: The original array was created by the system's BIOS RAID management wasn't it?
<ilhami> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MiamiZeus> hey
<trixtator> hi
<MiamiZeus> whats up
<trixtator> got off my bed a few minutes ago ;)
<MiamiZeus> oh
<MiamiZeus> im in a chair lol
<MiamiZeus> i just bought this raspberry pi
<MiamiZeus> its pretty neat
<GoChargers> TJ:  correct
<trixtator> MiamiZeus, yes I want one too.
<TJ-> GoChargers: is the system going to be dual-booting with Windows or another OS?
<GoChargers> TJ:  No, not this one.  I do have a second box with a RAID10 array that I intend to dual boot from.  I'm talking to you on that box now.  Installed it a couple days ago without issue.
<poutine> I had my eth0 spontaneously change names to eth1 with only this in the logs: [    3.888943] systemd-udevd[414]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<poutine> any idea what causes this?
<TJ-> GoChargers: In that case I'd dispense with the BIOS FakeRAID and use pure mdraid via mdadm. There's no advantage, and several disadvantages, if you use dmraid (no ability to repair broken arrays - requires Windows tools to repair)
<TJ-> GoChargers: the proprietary metadata is not completely understood on Linux, as you've seen with this, too
<GoChargers> TJ:  I hate to be completely useless, but do you know what commands I'd have to run to set up mdadm while booted to the USB stick?
<ilhami> How can I upgrade IBUS to 1.5.11 in 14.04?
<ilhami> will I really have to compile it myself?
<trixtator> ilhami, otherwise you could change your ppas. But then your other progs wil be updated too.
<ilhami> found a solution. Never mind.
<ilhami> http://serverfault.com/questions/735189/ibus-1-5-11-on-ubuntu/735381#735381
<TJ-> GoChargers: well, assuming you've deactivated and deleted the PDC array via BIOS management first so the disk are free of metadata, then it'd be "mdadm --create --raid-devices 4 --level raid10 --name MY_ARRAY ..." - I'd recommend consulting "man mdadm" and the 'create' mode options, in particular --layout
<hemangpatel> Hello, I want to erase my hdd and make it non recoverable. What is best way for it ?
<GoChargers> TJ:  Does that mean there'd be no RAID setup at all in BIOS?  It would just see 4 plain ol' disks?
<TJ-> GoChargers: correct
<hemangpatel> I also want to use same hard disk with fresh ubuntu install
<hemangpatel> I found DBAN but i need suggestion.
<TJ-> GoChargers: GRUB knows about md RAID levels so that should be OK for booting from, but when using 'grub-install' you'd need to use it twice; on each of the 2 mirrors
<GoChargers> hemangpatel:  you could just fill the drive with all zeros.  dd would be a command you could use.  you'd have to boot to an install CD/DVD/USB stick
<lotuspsychje> hemangpatel: zero the drive: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17640/how-can-i-securely-erase-a-hard-drive
<TJ-> GoChargers: you can use "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" I think it is, to have it install onto more than 1 device, which makes the task easier
<TJ-> hemangpatel: many ATA drives have a Secure Delete function accessible via 'hdparm'
<GoChargers> TJ:  Thank you so much for all the help.  I think I'll boot up the installer again and see what I can do after fixing up the bios.
<svetlin> Hello. I have a question... How do I remove an application, which was pre-installed?
<TJ-> svetlin: "apt-get remove <package-name>"
<trixtator> svetlin: or via the ubuntu software center
<svetlin> I clicked on Software & Updates, but there is no option to select an application to remove.
<trixtator> svetlin, look for the Ubuntu Software Center. It is not the same as Software & Updates
<hemangpatel> GoChargers, TJ- , lotuspsychje : thank you for suggestions.
<hemangpatel> i need to make sure it will be unrecoverable. and i can use it in future
<svetlin> I managed to remove it. Thank you very much!
<lotuspsychje> hemangpatel: after you secure deleted it and installed ubuntu, tryout photorec to make sure no data gets back
<trixtator> svetlin, np.
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | hemangpatel sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> hemangpatel sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<hemangpatel> lotuspsychje, thank you !!
<lotuspsychje> hemangpatel: if photorec cant recover, data is really gone
<hemangpatel> ok
<GoChargers> TJ:  after removing the RAID options from bios, and booting usb stick, it looks like only one mirror was working - the other two disks are empty.  So perhaps I'm on the right track now.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | GoChargers
<ubottu> GoChargers: Glad you made it! :-)
<GoChargers> Array created, and recognized properly in gparted!  (dmraids I've used in the past were never properly recognized in gparted)
<GoChargers> Thanks for the help and encouragement, guys and gals (and possibly bots?)
<shinigami> i have set LD_LIBRARY_PATH="path of files"
<shinigami> but when i try to run the app as sudo username
<shinigami> it gives me the error of unable to locate the library file
<Dragostini> Hey there everyone. So, I'm running into an issue that i've pinpointed to php having issues. Long story short, I am able to visit a webmail login page for squirrelmail served through nginx no problem. However, upon signing in correctly,  I am brought to a mostly blank webmail.php page. Only a single frame is visible, no other content is being shown. Nginx, dovecot, php5-fpm, and syslog all show nothing of use. Not sure what to look
<livcd> to restore traditional nw interfaces names i have to add  net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 to kernel boot cmd
<livcd> what else is there to make it work as it was on 15.04 ?
<GoChargers> livcd:  just curious; why do you care what the interfaces are named?
<livcd> GoChargers: vagrant
<GoChargers> livcd:  Okay that's a pretty good reason.
<livcd> GoChargers: vagrant apparently cares and until they fix their stuff i need to get around it
<Hugo> #f
<GoChargers> livcd:  I know nothing about vagrant and about renaming network interfaces... but if you're using it with virtualbox, can you perhaps open it up and change the network interface setup there?
<livcd> GoChargers: i guess but i want to distribute a packer box with vagrantfile
<GoChargers> livcd:  again, not an expert (maybe someone else here can help?), but it seems to me that this issue might persist with anyone who obtains your distribution.  If it's a simple settings change in Virtualbox, maybe you should just pass along instructions with it.
<robsob> What is the correct badram syntax?
<robsob> I tried applying it, but now grub fails to load
<Paedo> i'm looking for preteens
<Paedo> hot preteen girls
<Paedo> for a nice chat ;)
<Paedo> don't tell Flannel ok?
<BigBaby> daftykins, and EriC^^ Thank you for your help. finally i got the server back up, The memory module was faulty, and the file system was messed up. it is now up and running on a new machine, and the kernel issue was due to the LVM file System which was corrupt. also, the /boot was full, and that is why the repair boot did not work. to all the others who gave me input, thank you :-)
<pranay> helo
<austinprog> Hello, does anyone know how to fix a ubuntu no sound problem?
<xubuntu> yo!
<guestABC123> hello guys... it seems aptoncd and keryx projects are inactive....  anyone knows a software than can pre-download apt-get packages ?
<guestABC123> it is really painful when i dont have internet and i can so a simple "sudo apt-get install unzip", as an example :(
<guestABC123> *i cant do a simple...
<Guest11834> why is the xubuntu installer freezing when i go thru installing?
<guestABC123> Guest11834 : any error on the screen (terminal or gui) ? or just blank frozen screen ?
<Guest11834> i'll send a screen
<Guest11834> [IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/9kv7ko.png[/IMG]
<Guest11834> http://tinypic.com/r/9kv7ko/9
<Guest11834> so, it's frozen like that. even if if i start in installer.
<Guest11834> even if i start in live mode
<Guest11834> it doesn't go farther than that.
<jonte> hello
<Guest11834> nevermind... i worked in the end :))))
<Guest11834> i'm installing now :D
<chrisss123456> i'm trying to boot an old harddrive with ubuntu 15.04 from a virtualbox on my laptop that has ubuntu 15.04 as well. I've tried making a .vmdk file from the appropriate partition, and running virtualbox as admin, but it just doesn't work...
<pa> what is that prompts me to reboot upon kernel update?
<chrisss123456> has anyone done something simliar?
<pa> i'd like to disable it, but i don't know what that is..
<uzhgorod> 354
<uzhgorod> testing
<Colombo1> updated from 15.04 to 15.10
<Colombo1> nothing works:(
<uzhgorod> how can i create my own irc channel ?
<gartral> uzhgorod: say /j myawesomechannel
<uzhgorod> ty, nate
<uzhgorod> mate*
<Colombo1> pidgin looks like from 1998
<Colombo1> grapgics does not work
<SeerKan> Hi guys, any way to know the user that logged in with sudo su - or set an env after the su command is run so I can use the env to log what user did what ?
<Colombo1> had to "manually" insert driver to my wifi adapter
<Guest78468> You can get my Gift of Open Source Discs for Windows and Mac users here:  http://knowthisyet.blogspot.com/p/gift-of.html
<BarnacleBob> SeerKan, the easiest way is to configure sudo to not allow that so every command is logged via using sudo
<SeerKan> BarnacleBob: the idea is for me to have some kind of variable that I can use is several scripts, for example if user1 does su to "prod" and runs a script from there I need a variable to make that script send a notification to external sources that user did a deploy for example
<BarnacleBob> SeerKan, you can configure sudo to set env vars, but really if someone did sudo su -.  that means su should clear the env like you logged in
<BarnacleBob> really the best way is to have people use scripts like "sudo -u prod /path/to/deploy.sh" in which case the env is already preserved
<SeerKan> BarnacleBob: can I tell sudo to only set 1 env var and not preserve all ?
<BarnacleBob> so you can just check the home/user vars
<BarnacleBob> SeerKan, sure, but like i said if they use su -.  su clears the env
<BarnacleBob> so nothing sudo or you can do about it
<Dro> help me please!
<Dro> dpkg: warning: 'dpkg-deb' not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<BarnacleBob> HEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPP
<SeerKan> thanks BarnacleBob, will try to find another way
<mikaze> test
<mikaze> hi i'
<mikaze> i'
<cfhowlett> !test | mikaze,
<ubottu> mikaze,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<BarnacleBob> lol nice macro
<chrisss123456> i'm trying to boot an old harddrive with ubuntu 15.04 from a virtualbox on my laptop that has ubuntu 15.04 as well. I've tried making a .vmdk file from the appropriate partition, and running virtualbox as admin, but it just doesn't work...
<mikaze> i'm new for linux, can you tell me about linux with the specification ? and i have any problem for this OS
<cfhowlett> !manul | mikaze,read the manul
<cfhowlett> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mikaze> where?
<cfhowlett> !manual | mikaze
<ubottu> mikaze: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mikaze> my dekstop start so slow and i bored waiting that
<mcphail> mikaze: Are you running Ubuntu just now?
<mikaze> .
<mikaze> no, i new for this,
<cfhowlett> mikaze, what is your spoken language?
<mcphail> mikaze: OK, then I suggest you try Ubuntu from a live-USB and see if it runs well on your machine
<mikaze> but, i think yes
<mikaze> indonesia
<cfhowlett> !indonesian | mikaze
<ubottu> mikaze: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<mikaze> it runs well but my desktop so slow
<mikaze> yup indonesian
<mikaze> ubuntu-id yang mana ya ?
<mikaze> maaf karena masih baru jadi tidak tahu dimana dan juga tidak tahu apa apa
<mcphail> mikaze: please type "/join #ubuntu-id" for support in your language
<livcd> hat's really a weird language :-)
<livcd> that's*
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | livcd,
<ubottu> livcd,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<livcd> what about helpful jokes ?
<cfhowlett> livcd, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and don't quit your day job
<mikaze> i was join that
<Dat> how can I install dhclient
<Dat> what package does it come from?
<BarnacleBob> Dat, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dhclient&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any
<BarnacleBob> looks like isc-dhcp-client?
<livcd> does anyone know how do i set a boot params in preseed.cfg or that's not the place ?
<Dat> hrmm
<Dat> not picking it up
<Dat> ;//
<ubuntu888> \help
<Dat> oh never mind needed to update
<ubuntu888> i have already downloaded wine 1.8 software , but don't know how to install in ubuntu ... trusty tahr
<ubuntu888> so need guide
<mcphail> ubuntu888: wine1.8 is not part of trusty, I think. If you have downloaded from a non-ubuntu repo, you need to ask the provider of your binary
<mcphail> !wine | ubuntu888
<ubottu> ubuntu888: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<god> how to get in this group in windows
<cfhowlett> god ask #windows
<ubuntu888> actually i have that wine tar.z file on my ubuntu 14.04 desktop. but how could i install it
<mcphail> ubuntu888: read my response. Installing binaries from other sources is not supported here
<ubuntu888> then any alternative to install wine
<superflat> what happens on "tmux detach", does the tmux process attaches itself to a new parent?
<k1l> ubuntu888: use the ubuntu repos. with apt-get in the terminal or the software center
<cfhowlett> ubuntu888, install wine from repos.  otherwise, return to the download page and look for instructions
<BarnacleBob> ubuntu888, the first paragraph of that link tells you how to install wine
<mcphail> ubuntu888: Ubuntu does not supply the latest versions of all software. You are welcome to install from other sources, but those installs cannot be supported in this channel as no-one will have any idea whether the install will work or will break anything important. Hence why you should seek advice and guidance from the supplier of the binary
<mcphail> !latest | ubuntu888
<ubottu> ubuntu888: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ubuntu888> what about installing from ubuntun software centre
<god> has anyone use ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> !studio | god
<ubottu> god: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<k1l> ubuntu888: sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntu888> thanks mcphail,k1l,ubottu
<mcphail> ubuntu888: the software centre uses the same repos as everything else. wine1.8 will not be available as it has just been released
<god> yeah I has use ubuntu studio half year
<ubuntu888> but can we install a stable wine from the software centre. if so how
<mcphail> ubuntu888: if you install the "wine" package, you will get wine1.6 (I think) which is the supported version on ubuntu. The next version of ubuntu will probably have wine1.8
<ubuntu888> is it 100% sure to install wine1.6 from the software centre
<mcphail> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ubuntu888> even vlc player installation from the software centre had some prolem
<mcphail> ubuntu888: ^^^ yes, it is 1.6
<mcphail> ubuntu888: sofware centre should not have problems, unless you have installed packages from non-repo sources, mixed your repos, performed a botched upgrade or added PPAs
<mcphail> ubuntu888: if you are having problems installing a package from software centre on a pristine install, please file a bug
<ubuntu888> ok thanks a lot mcphail...
<mani123> how to install torrent in ububntu ?
<k1l> ubuntu888: "had some problem" doesnt help us find the cause and tell you a solution. what exactly is the issue?
<cfhowlett> mani123, which torrent
<mani123> cfhowlett, want to run utorrent
<stukdev> hi, i setup a dns server, with auto write dinamic ip with dhcp server. Now i've some pc that have static ip address. how can i add in the db.local file? if i write manually they are cleared by dhcp. If i add in the dhcp.conf file, they aren't write
<AppAraat> hello, I want to customize the Lubuntu liveCD. Will this doc apply to Lubuntu too? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<AppAraat> I've tried asking there too, but channel is sleeping.
<Dro> guys any idea about this error: dpkg: warning: 'dpkg-deb' not found in PATH or not executable
<k1l> Dro: are you using sudo? or the root account?
<Dro> k1l, sudo
<Dro> sudp apt-get update, and sudo dpkg --configure -a give this same error
<Dro> dpkg: warning: 'dpkg-deb' not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable
<Dro> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin
<k1l> Dro: what is "echo $PATH" ?
<Dro> k1l,  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/game
<Dro> s
<rww> What version of Ubuntu?
<k1l> the PATH is correct. so there might be another issue
<Dro> rww, 14.04
<rww> Does /use/bin/dpkg-deb exist?
<rww> usr*
<rww> silly autocorrect
<ctlaltdel> perhaps path variable is OK but executable is recently replaced, open another terminal
<Dro> rww, ls: cannot access /usr/bin/dpkg-deb: No such file or directory
<rww> Well that's fun.
<Dro> I had a problem, my system won't boot and i used fsck command with a live CD
<Dro> and now it boot correctly
<neredsenvy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14257732/ Anyone able to help here. My user is under www-data group but cannot access the www-data folders
<Dro> but it seems that fsck modified something ...
<rww> neredsenvy: logged out and back in since adding your user to www-data? If not, need to do that.
<neredsenvy> rww: No
<neredsenvy> A ok
<neredsenvy> will do
<neredsenvy> thanks a lot
<Colombo1> me again. Does anyone have Radeon 285?
<pyush> i hav got SAM file of windows XP now i just have to decode it..
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: best to ask your specific issue to the channel
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: good morning
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: Basically, I wanna know if my performance is valid or I have something fishy going on. I tried to run glmax2 and I am getting puny performance
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: ubuntu version? driver version?
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 15.10, how do I get good readable output for driver version?
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: additional drivers or sudo lshw -C video
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: I already typed that but I do not see anything resembling driver version
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: does your card show unclaimed perhaps?
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: no, Tonga Pro [Radeon R9 185/380, bisinfo, everything, driver=fglrx_pci, but I do not see anything resembling "version this and that"
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: ok try the crimson drivers on amd's website, they might perform batter perhaps
<lotuspsychje> *better
<bart> .
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: yeah... but before I start fiddling and spending another hours trying to get back to previous state something that at least worked, I was curious for experience of other users.
<lotuspsychje> Colombo1: you can discuss experiences at #gamingonlinux, they have good knowledge on this
<Colombo1> lotuspsychje: oh, well, seems that my steps are finally getting me there. Thanks.
<Darryl> o/
<Lancet> Help me please. Were can I read about irc??
<kk_drop> hey, I have installed fritzing app by apt-get install and added application  in launcher, but icon is missing. so I've uploaded icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/fritzing.png, but it's still not displayed
<kk_drop> how can I fix that?
<MonkeyDust> kk_drop  is it in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<MonkeyDust> !find fritz
<ubottu> Found: fritzing, fritzing-data, fritzing-parts, kfritz, vdr-plugin-fritzbox
<neredsenvy> Oi
<wouter> hello
<AppAraat> I'm trying to change the password of the default user in a liveCD. I'm reading this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - according to that page, if I want to edit the live user's password, I have to edit the edit/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser file, but I can not find that file, and in that directory I can not find any mention of the default username (which
<AppAraat> would be lubuntu IIRC)
<AppAraat> bekks - do you happen to know how I should approach this?
<bekks> AppAraat: I never used UCK, since I am customizing my installations using PXE and kickstart files.
<MonkeyDust> AppAraat  the password inside an installed ubuntu, or of the live session?
<AppAraat> MonkeyDust: the live session.
<AppAraat> bazhang: ah ok. I've tried using UCK but it failed a couple of times.
<AppAraat> oops, I meant bekks
<AppAraat> these are the contents of edit/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/ - http://ix.io/n2s
<kk_drop> MonkeyDust, yes, it is in /usr/share/applications
<MonkeyDust> kk_drop  ok, can you launch it from there? try dragging it to where you want
<kk_drop> I'm launching it first, then I lock icon to launcher
<kk_drop> where this icon need to be placed? in app direcotry or in icons directory?
<kk_drop> in /usr/share/applications there is shortcut but with no icon
<Black_Bear>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Black_Bear nhgyjzpgodmb
<kk_drop> MonkeyDust, ^^
<prodigy> Hello
<MonkeyDust> kk_drop  no, copy it to where you can easily access it
<MonkeyDust> Black_Bear  change your password!
<prodigy> while installing honeyd i'm getting error "configure: error: Couldn't figure out how to access libc"
<prodigy> does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<AppAraat> MonkeyDust: huh? All I see is stars :p
<MonkeyDust> AppAraat  for the password? yes, it's 'invisible', for security
<MonkeyDust> reasons*
<anabain> (ubuntu 15.10) When you're sharing /media dir among your home boxes, (through NFS, SSHFS or SMB), is it possible that when you plug an usb device into the server machine an app like nautilus or dolphin at the client side gets informed about it and can also mount it? (That is, getting the same behaviour as if I was sitting before the server machine)
<bekks> anabain: No.
<MonkeyDust> interesting question, tho
<quenode> does anyone know how to disable in preesed.cfg or has the example, how to disable password creation and use ssh keys only ?
<kuanysh> hello
<kuanysh> hi
<anabain> if not (and I wonder why not), bekks, then what are the options to interact remotely with the usb device?
<bekks> anabain: filesharing protocols do not have such options.
<anabain> ok, thx
<ioria> vnc
<bekks> ioria: vnc do not implement any options to interact with usb devices.
<bekks> *does
<ioria> bekks yes it does
<anabain> bekksm but is there any possibility that when you plug the device it gets mounted with the necessary permissions, etc., that made it possible to be seen by the client machine?
<anabain> After all, when you mount it locally at the server, you also get access remotely, bekks
<ioria> bekks vino on ubuntu server and tighvnc on the client
<bekks> ioria: And still vnc does not implement any option to control usb devices.
<ioria> bekks ok
<franz__> hi
<franz__> ich hab ein problem:
<franz__> ich habe einen alten vga flachbildschirm
<bekks> !de | franz__
<ubottu> franz__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rs> Hi, anyone who got a magic mouse 2 to work properly? Auto reconnect and scrolling are not working for me.
<bigMate> FFDA
<centric> hi
<centric> anyone on? i need a help.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | centric
<ubottu> centric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<centric> i want to install a basic kde desktop. how can i install?
<centric> i googled for it. saying install a package kubuntu-desktop.
<centric> but i want to install a basic kde not all app with it.
<MonkeyDust> centric  try 'plasma'
<lotuspsychje> centric: wich ubuntu are you on right now?
<centric> MonkeyDust: sorry, couldn't get u. do u mean kubuntu-plasma-desktop?
<centric> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<lotuspsychje> centric: ubuntu desktop?
<centric> unity
<lotuspsychje> !info kubuntu-desktop | centric
<ubottu> centric: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.331 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<MonkeyDust> centric  'plasma-desktop'
<centric> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> !info  kde-plasma-desktop trusty
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:78ubuntu13 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 38 kB
<centric> see this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14258510/
<ioria> centric, "This will install the core -- the bare-minimum required-- of KDE. That is, kdebase-apps, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-workspace and kdm. "
<centric> ioria: can u pls clarify why wud i need to install mysql server & client to get kde?
<ioria> centric, who said that ?
<centric> if u check line 91 from the paste i posted , ioria
<centric> which is output to command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<spm_draget> 'owncloud-client-1.6.x' from the packages has issues logging in with recent (as in > 6 month avaiable) versions of owncloud server. This bug has been there for months. Newer versions of the owncloud-client fix the issue. Could we please remove the buggy owncloud-client version from the packages? Annoying issue
<ioria> centric, it's not the pkg, it's the core ... i guess
<centric> ioria : srsly? mysql , python is it really a core?
<ioria> centric, have you tried  kde-plasma-desktop ?
<centric> ioria : it's ubable to locate the packge
<ioria> centric, only for trusty, i'm afraid
<ioria> !info  kde-plasma-desktop trusty
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:78ubuntu13 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 38 kB
<centric> ioria : well i'm utopic i guess
<ioria> centric, utopic is dead
<MonkeyDust> centric  upgrade first, then ask again
<centric> sorry vivid not utopic
<centric> i forgot that i upgraded already.
<centric> to 15.04
<centric> !info plasma-desktop vivid
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 1548 kB, installed size 7819 kB
<MonkeyDust> centric  in a terminal, what's the ouput of   cat /etc/issue
<ioria> !info  kde-plasma-desktop vivid
<ubottu> Package kde-plasma-desktop does not exist in vivid
<ioria> centric, no pkg for vivid, sorry
<centric> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<centric> ioria: is this means kde is not supported to 15.04?
<MonkeyDust> centric  in a terminal, type   apt-cache search plasma     see what you find (without sudo)
<ioria> centric, sure it is
<AppAraat> so I'm compressing the filesystem now by doing `sudo mksquashfs edit extract-cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs` according to this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Assembling_the_file_system - but I'm getting this in output: http://i.imgur.com/57JBVpQ.png
<centric> MonkeyDust: i got a list of packages. Do u want to see them?
<AppAraat> it's not a good sign is it?
<MonkeyDust> centric  no, it's for you, ...is 'plasma-desktop' there? then you can install it
<centric> MonkeyDust : yes
<centric> MonkeyDust: but it says tools and widgets for desktop
<centric> !info plasma-desktop vivid
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 1548 kB, installed size 7819 kB
<MonkeyDust> centric  yes, kde means a lot of whistles and bells (that's why i don't like/use it)
<centric> MonkeyDust: well to be frank, i dont want to use gnome cause it's kinda heavy but android-studio needs either gnome or kde.
<centric> MonkeyDust: android-studio isn't look comfortable with unity, various things missing and i really need to mouseover all of things to see them. which isn't definately is supposed to.
<lotuspsychje> centric: xubuntu to the rescue
<Guest68351> one know that the usb card reader 14.04?
<ikonia> Guest74243: if it's a supported device it will just mount the card when you plug it in
<livcd> if i set net.ifnames=0 and reboot i get kind of screwed interfaces
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<matrix-hacker> heloo
<morecambe> by
<morecambe> quit
<TheThreshold> hi guys anyone knows how to mount a blu-ray iso in ubuntu please? The ones i found mount it but than the folder looks empty. I get a multisector unsopported error
<cfhowlett> !blueray | TheThreshold
<ubottu> TheThreshold: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheThreshold> thank you guys I'll have a look at those links!
<TheThreshold> *guy
<TheThreshold> which would be cfhowlett :D (i'll wake up at one point)
<livcd> how do i up all interfaces with the old naming convention ?
<mustmodify> How do I exit an unresponsive ssh session?
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  ctrl d
<mustmodify> didn't work.
<mustmodify> :(
<saLim> saaa
<lotuspsychje> saLim: can we help you?
<mustmodify> I'll just kill it, I guess.
<mustmodify> MonkeyDust: Oh, actually, it did work eventually.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify  try   kill -9 `pgrep ssh`   <-- those are backticks
<FrozenSolid> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu, but on rebooting it doesn't even seem to be loading grub. the boot just hangs after the raid information.
<lotuspsychje> !details | FrozenSolid
<ubottu> FrozenSolid: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonkeyDust> FrozenSolid  raid is server technology ... is that a server? if yes, there's #ubuntu-server
<FrozenSolid> not sure what more information i can give. there's no error that i can see. i just get a blinking line. - i'm installing regular ubuntu on an old ironport server
<lotuspsychje> FrozenSolid: ubuntu desktop 14.04.3 install on a server?
<FrozenSolid> yeah. it's just a spare box we're trying to do some pen testing with
<BluesKaj> FrozenSolid: find which /dev/sdX it has in gparted then do a grub-install to that
<BluesKaj> or use boot-repair
<lotuspsychje> FrozenSolid: how about trying ubuntu server and do the pentesting over there?
<ramb> hello
<ramb> Ram here
<lotuspsychje> ramb: welcome, what can we do for you?
<ramb> I have a thinkpad s440 and i have Ubuntu 14 LTS
<ramb> but during shutdown it always freezes and drains battery
<ramb> i have tried many solutions
<lotuspsychje> ramb: can you press F1 during shutdown to see errors?
<ramb> but nothing has helped so far
<ramb> ok
<ramb> i will check it and get back again
<lotuspsychje> ramb: then come back and tell us wich lines you see at freeze
<FrozenSolid> BluesKaj: can't get to a working command line. if i boot from my usb install stick to do a recovery it says it can't find the cd-rom. it does give an option to go to a shell, but that says grub-install isn't there
<lotuspsychje> FrozenSolid: does the server boot from usb?
<ramb> lotuspsychje
<ramb> :D
<FrozenSolid> lotuspsychje: i can get the installer to boot from usb, i can get the installer to completely run, install, and setup grub
<ramb> it didnt happen
<FrozenSolid> then rebooting won't boot the hd. i can reboot into the usb installer again, but choosing recovery tells me the cd-rom isn't there
<lotuspsychje> FrozenSolid: i mean, does your bios can boot from usb or not?
<FrozenSolid> yes it can
<lotuspsychje> ramb: what didnt happen?
<lotuspsychje> FrozenSolid: maybe some raid issues there
<lotuspsychje> !raid | FrozenSolid maybe this can help?
<ubottu> FrozenSolid maybe this can help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FrozenSolid> i'm trying a new install with the raid completely disabled now... letting ubuntu handle everything instead.
<z4sk4> hi all
<z4sk4> i have a ofuscate script, that i wanna run like daemon. But i wanna hide this service... so i think in 2 thinks:
<z4sk4> 1: Recompile kernel to put the script in the startup?
<z4sk4> 2. Find a rootkit to put that daemon?
<luker_> Hi there, I have an interesting issue regarding wine, or q4wine to be exact. Flatout2, a windows game, runs from the q4wine frontend where I set it to use a virtual desktop of 1024x768 while the game itself is set to use the true monitor resolution of 1680x1050. This configuration works. But q4wine creates a shortcut in start menu. that calls q4win-cli with a parameter set "start what's set up in the gui". With that one, the game starts but
<luker_> the menu is working. As soon as I start a race, the 3D-view is black, speedometer and other instrumentation is there and framerate drops below 10fps.
<luker_> Where can I ask how to get the shortcut to work like the link in gui?
<sw0rdfish> could the partitioning of a usb stick make it unbootable or something
<sw0rdfish> cuz I've used unebootin and two other tools to make bootable usb and its not bootable
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: from wich Os are you creating the usb?
<sw0rdfish> windows
<sw0rdfish> 8
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: try universal usb installer
<k1l> use a windows to make that windows usb.
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  i guess you better ask in ##windows
<lotuspsychje> sw0rdfish: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sw0rdfish> that was the first tool I used, but didn't try it while doing the usb in FAT32
<Guest1662> ji
<Guest1662> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sw0rdfish> thank you lotuspsychje :D
<Pici> /50/50
<nicomachus> 1
<rs> so.. anyone with a magic mouse 2? ;)
<MonkeyDust> what's a magic mouse?
<k1l> the apple mouse with the all-touch surface
<livcd> how do i jump to cli during
<livcd> the gui installation ?
<k1l> livcd: ctrl+alt+f1 come back with ctrl+altüf7
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f1
<ioria> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse
<MonkeyDust> livcd  try with F12
<w1r3> exit
<ub_ubuntu> ubuntu 15.10 doesnt shutdown
<MonkeyDust> ub_ubuntu  try sudo init 0   does it shutdown?
<ub_ubuntu> i'll try.
<ub_ubuntu> when i shutdown it hangs after showing the ubuntu logo. I have to press the power button to force it off..
<MonkeyDust> ub_ubuntu  is it old hardware?
<livcd> thx
<ub_ubuntu> no
<livcd> does build-essential installs make as well ?
<sw0rdfish> oh shit, with the other usb it worked with just ONE try... flawlessly!!
<nicomachus> !language | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<livcd> looks like it does
<sw0rdfish> I don't know why but the other usb does not want to become bootable for some reason :S
<Minecraft_12458> abc
<sw0rdfish> oops, sorry nicomachus I didn't know that
<Minecraft_12458> HIIIIII
<MonkeyDust> Minecraft_12458  hi, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Minecraft_12458> lol my windows just bsod 2 times
<nicomachus> then perhaps #windows can help you with that.
<MonkeyDust> ##windows, rather
<DexterF> hi
<nicomachus> ha, they couldn't get an official project channel
<DexterF> when trying to install 15.10 on a surface 2 pro the installer does not offer to install grub2 anywhere. I freed space on the internal disk but kept win10.
<fission6> if i am spinning up an ec2 to deploy a django application, do i want to create a new user on the fresh box just to "run" and manage that application?
<z4sk4> hi how can put a persistent script on the startup ?? the idea its that root and nobody can touch it
<MonkeyDust> z4sk4  create the script, then execute it with   sudo crontab -e ... or is that nt what you mean
<hadi__> hello
<z4sk4> MonkeyDust: no... the idea is a startup script to check if is the same machine (an ofuscate script) and if u clone or copy the system cant  remove that script on the startup
<hadi__> after I updated my ubuntu 14.04 lts to latest version, my wifi doesn't work anymore. what shoul i do?
<MonkeyDust> hadi__  you shouldnt have upgraded ... next lts will be released 4 months from now
<hadi__> MonkeyDust, Anyway I had to install an ubuntu
<hadi__> And I updated because it prompted me many times
<hadi__> My wifi chipset is broadcom
<nicomachus> hadi__: sudo apt-get install bcwml-kernel-source
<hadi__> nicomachus, I had used broadcom STA before using graphical "additional drivers" in settings of xubuntu. \
<hadi__> nicomachus, I installed it but now it doesn't work. should I reboot now?
<jancoow> Hi guys. I;m trying to create a .desktop for autostart steam in lightdm. Steam starts and is working but its a very small screen. How can i set it to go full screen?
<bithon> hey. anyone using Asus X205TA in here?
<bithon> i'm getting mine tomorrow and I was looking to install ubuntu on it
<nicomachus> bithon: go for it. let us know if you have any troubles.
<ioria> jancoow, http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864980009945047858/?l=italian
<bithon> well that's the thing nicomachus, many people have problems with it and I was looking for somebody who owns one already to ask if the current support for linux improved at all
<MonkeyDust> bithon  try it with a live dvd/usb, come here when something goes wrong during installation
<bithon> i'm a poor college student so I don't have a lot of money to spend on hardware that might or might not work ;p
<sudosu> sudo poweroff
<bithon> the specs for the laptopt are quite odd and therefore are not at all well supported according to the ubuntu forums people have had issues with sound and wifi
<bithon> not working well
<MonkeyDust> bithon  this is the support channel, ask opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bithon> okay, thanks.
<jancoow> ioria: well it boots but its not the proper screen widht / height
<jancoow> ioria: https://jancokock.me/f/88792/
<hamed_> hi
<ioria> jancoow, ho, no it's not
<hamed_> hi
<jancoow> ioria: ?
<hamed_> hchi
<ioria> jancoow, what did you try this : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-login-to-steam-big-picture-mode-in-ubuntu ?
<hamed_> i come from iran
<ioria> jancoow, or /steam -bigpicture  ?
<nicomachus> hamed_: that's great. This is the Ubuntu support channel. other chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> hamed_  that's nice, ask your ubuntu questions here
<ioria> jancoow, there is also   'tenfoot'  option   - start Steam in Big Picture Mode.
<jancoow> ioria: i created a steam.desktop with steam - bigpicture
<jancoow> ioria: mm at leat the interface is scaled to the window size. but still a block in the middle
<ioria> jancoow, can you post the complete Exec line ?
<jancoow> ioria: https://jancokock.me/f/cd485/
<ioria> jancoow, have you tried   ~/usr/bin/steam -bigpicture  ?
<systemd0wn> Question, I've got a USB bluetooth dongle that I can connect my mouse to. However, if I attempt to connect my headphones to it the mouse stops working and no audio can be played through it.
<systemd0wn> Are there any known issues of this sort?
<jancoow> ioria: still the same. Its launching but way to tiny
<DexterF> how come certain marvell wifi work in 3.16 but not in 4.x? or better: ny fix on 4.x?
<ioria> jancoow, mmm.... try this (but is very similar) click   2.1 menu   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Steam#Big_Picture_Mode_.28with_a_Display_Manager.29
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. anyone know why i run sshfs and i use a mount point and then an hour later or random the mount point vanishes.. then i get errors like : rsync: ERROR: cannot stat destination "/mnt/stream1": Transport endpoint is not connected (107)
<prelude2004c> i don't get it.. u don't unmount and there is tons of data being sync'd every second so there is no room for timeout
<wikiemol> Can anyone help me figure out why I can't turn bluetooth on? Here is the output of 'dmesg | grep -i blue' http://pastebin.com/nibxhpVe
<jancoow> iortia: nice i fixed it when setting the resolution in steam itself... sorry that i didnt found that earlier
<ThiefMaster> when installing ubuntu server, it prompts me to install grub on the "first disk". is there any way to change this (wrong) default?
<jancoow> its working now and home in streaming from my main pc is also working :)
<wikiemol> Going into my bluetooth settings, the bluetooth on-off switch is grayed out and the list says "no bluetooth adapters found"
<ThiefMaster> the "first disk" as seen by linux is actually on a sata port extender which doesn't work for booting for some reason, so i'd like to install grub to the disk that's actually the first one as far as the BIOS is concerned
<Iresf> when a server block my ip address ?
 * zykotick9 after reading prelude2004c's issue, he thinks we need a moshfs ;)
<jancoow> the only thing what doesnt work is my controller for some reasons. On arch it was plug and play, but on ubuntu it isnt working for some reason. It recognised it, steam recognised it but it doesnt work :/
<jancoow> the only thing what doesnt work is my controller for some reasons. On arch it was plug and play, but on ubuntu it isnt working for some reason. It recognised it, steam recognised it but it doesnt work ://
<bujji> how to reboot a remote linux  machine
<nicomachus> bujji: sudo reboot now
<jancoow> * someone else has this issues?
<ThiefMaster> ssh to it, sudo reboot
<ioria> jancoow, good :þ
<wikiemol> Also I am dual booted with windows.
<bujji> nicomachus: when i access wth putty
<nicomachus> bujji: yea. sudo reboot now
<bujji> nicomachus: okey so if i do "init 6"
<ioria> jancoow, which ubuntu are you on ?
<jancoow> ioria: well sorry to say but i'm on a old xbmcubuntu box :)
<bujji> nicomachus: both are same
<ioria> jancoow, cat /etc/issue ?
<jancoow> funny thing is i can map keys in steam so it does recognise it. I only can't really use it in games. It looks like the focus on the window is gone or something
<jancoow> and can't use it in steam btw
<devsys> Hi all, I have a Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS server here that is maxing out the cpu constantly. top shows /sbin.init as the culprit. /var/log/syslog shows "init: scip main process ended, respawning" repeating infinitely. Any ideas what is going on or where I could start troubleshooting this? A reboot did not resolve the problem.
<devsys> /sbin/init*
<jancoow> iotis: 14.01
<jancoow> iotis *
<jancoow> ioria *
<jancoow> i mean  14.04.3 LTS  ...
<jancoow> sorry
<ioria> jancoow, http://askubuntu.com/questions/686214/how-do-i-get-a-steam-controller-working
<wikiemol> oh god please help somebody I just want to watch netflix with the bluetooth headphones I got for christmas v_v thats all I want...
<ioria> jancoow, it's PnP from 15.10 on
<nicomachus> devsys: what's the kernel version?
<nicomachus> devsys: also you may check for a scip.conf file. it should have a respawn limit set somewhere
<devsys> nicomachus: 3.13.0-71-generic
<nicomachus> devsys: ok, do you have a scip.conf somewhere?
<devsys> nicomachus: I did a service stop scip and it stopped the cpu use, checking the conf now, not even sure what scip is
<jancoow> ioria: it isn't a steam controller. Its a speedlink controller (acts like a ps3 controller)
<ioria> jancoow, oh, sorry
<nicomachus> wikiemol: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw | grep bluetooth -A15" to a pastebin and link that here?
<devsys> nicomachus: Yes, I have a file at /etc/init/scip.conf -- contents: http://pastebin.com/GFqqFNUF
<ioria> jancoow, this ? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Steam-Controller-Linux-Go
<nicomachus> devsys: ok, trying to figure out what scip is now to see if it's safe to limit those respawns.
<devsys> nicomachus: So looking at that conf file, it appears sysctl is constantly crashing and restarting? Or am I reading that wrong?
<bujji> nicomachus: i was did "init 6" it causes some issue,so thats why i am  asking.
<devsys> nicomachus: This is just a webserver, there shouldnt be much that is not packaged with the distro in it
<nicomachus> devsys: it *looks* like it's some sort of C library... but I'm really not sure. http://scip.zib.de/
<nicomachus> I could be entirely wrong
<wikiemol> nicomachus: Yeah one sec
<wikiemol> nicomachus: I got nothing out
<nicomachus> wikiemol: ok... can you do the output of "lsusb" please?
<devsys> sudo apt-cache search scip
<devsys> whoops
<wikiemol> nicomachus: also nothing
<bujji> can any oone tell me about raid 10 ,how to do this..
<nicomachus> wikiemol: no output at all from lsusb?
<wikiemol> nicomachus: Oh here is the output not greped http://pastebin.com/jDkVPn3p
<Ubuntu2330> Anyone know of an alternative for Virtual Audio Cable besides JACK? Jack screwed up my computer when I tried it on Ubuntu 14.
<jancoow> Ioria: nope. It acts reallyy weird. Steams see my controller. If i click with mouse on a thing to map and then hit the button on the controller it works and it maps te control. So controller input works. But i cant control steam with it. It looks like the focus on the window is gone
<nicomachus> wikiemol: that was the complete output of lsusb? Are you sure you have bluetooth on that PC?
<wikiemol> Yes, I was using my bluetooth headphones yesterday
<wikiemol> But then it just stopped working after I had to go into windows for a while
<devsys> nicomachus: DO you think this could have anythign to do with my /boot partition being filled up? I keep clearing old kernels out but it just fills up again every time I update
<nicomachus> wikiemol: let's see the full output of "sudo lshw" then, with no grep.
<nicomachus> devsys: I don't think so, but I'm not server expert. FYI, #ubuntu-server may have more info. is autoremove not clearing your /boot?
<wikiemol> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/wJJG9LrN here you go
<devsys> nicomachus: It was not, but it looks like it is now after I manually purged them last time I did it... woohoo for that at least, it's back to 50% util
<ioria> jancoow, are you using a   /lib/udev/rules.d/99-steam-controller-perms.rules  or not ?
<mfitton> Hey! I have a Windows 10 machine on which I've installed Ubuntu, but unfortunately, my model (Intel Dual Band 8260) doesn't have any linux drivers available. I've heard the best thing to do is to use NDISwrapper with my Windows drivers. However, given that the drivers only exist for 32 bit Windows 7, 32 & 64 Windows 8, and 32 & 64 bit Windows 10, which would be the best version of the drivers to use with NDISwrapper? As far
<mfitton> as I can tell, it only supports XP drivers, which don't exist for this hardware.
<nicomachus> wikiemol: what else changed between yesterday and today, with this working? I don't see bluetooth anywhere here...
<jancoow> ioria: no
<wikiemol> nicomachus: The only thing that I can think of is that when I went into windows, I turned bluetooth on. I read somewhere that that might have something to do with it, so I turned it off again. But it didn't work.
<nicomachus> wikiemol: ok. what kind of machine is this? laptop, desktop? Is your qualcomm wireless a USB dongle or built-in?
<wikiemol> laptop. An HP pavillion. And the bluetooth is built in.
<nicomachus> wikiemol: ok. what's the output of "uname -r"?
<wikiemol> 3.13.0-65-generic
<nicomachus> ok, well that's a bit behind, so go ahead and upgrade with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<nicomachus> I don't think that'll resolve the bluetooth issue, but it could
<wikiemol> alright
<rololoy> Linux Mint 17.3 is based on ubuntu 14.04 but internally is 15.10
<rololoy> So what's better
<HackerII> rololoy:  id stick w/ubuntu, use 15.10 for now, wait till 16.04 lts comes out, by the way, 15.10 mate is screeming fast
<HackerII> there is always something broke in mint
<nicomachus> rololoy: not really a question for this channel.
<wikiemol> nicomachus: Do I need to restart to see changes?
<nicomachus> wikiemol: yes.
<wikiemol> okay ill let you know if it works
<sorin-mihai> when skype window is on the primary monitor (at the right) menus don't work, but they work if the window is on the secondary monitor (at the left). the right click on tray icon also doesn work. anyone knows how to force skype to never use/detect the 2nd monitor? if that monitor is closed, skype works fine.
<spartan2276> Can anyone tell me if you can do transparencies in GTK on Ubuntu 14.04? If not can anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks!
<spartan2276> Trying to modify my http://spartan2276.deviantart.com/art/Yosemite-Light-Ubuntu-580768954 theme
<wikiemol> nicomachus: Didn't work :/
<nicomachus> wikiemol: ok, what's the output of "lspci" give us?
<haydro> hello friends my pc have 2go in ram and 2.66 ghz pro intel atome is not faste
<BlackFate> !details | haydro
<ubottu> haydro: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wikiemol> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/ndc4rumC
<haydro> ok wait......
<akul08>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER akul08 avbedlzukmvi
<xangua> akul08: woops
<nicomachus> akul08: eek. change that password....
<xangua> there's always one every day
<King_DuckZ> hello, can somebody help me set up drone.io for building with gcc 5 please? those are my commands http://pastebin.com/KqBZsJhC and this is the output I get https://drone.io/bitbucket.org/King_DuckZ/dindexer/47
<akul08> ok sorry.
<nicomachus> wikiemol: this is a tough bug to crack... and it does appear to be a bug.
<King_DuckZ> I don't see any gcc 5 in update-alternatives, but it looks to me it installed gcc 5 just fine
<nicomachus> wikiemol: this is the best solution I can find, but you say you tried it? https://askubuntu.com/questions/543821/bluetooth-not-working-properly-not-detecting-devices
<wikiemol> nicomachus: Yeah I've tried that but I will try it again. The worst thing about this is that I can't post this on pretty much any forum because it would be flagged as a duplicate and closed.
<de-facto> akul08 do that in the freenode server channel and quickly change your password before anyone else does that for you
<nicomachus> wikiemol: yea... the best you can do is post a bug report, but it would likely just be a duplicate of this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/135094
<Myrtti> nicomachus: it's not a password
<nicomachus> Myrtti: yea you're right, 90% of the time those NickServ mistypes are though. I just didn't even look
<King_DuckZ> I also don't see anything if I try to install gcc-4.9 https://drone.io/bitbucket.org/King_DuckZ/dindexer/48 what am I doing wrong?
<wikiemol> nicomachus: Thanks for your help
<RNeville> hello
 * de-facto wonders why he had a whitespace before his /msg NickServ
<fooobarrr> anyone know of a good place to talk about shells/environments?
<de-facto> there is #bash afaik
<fooobarrr> hmm... unfortuantely I need #tcsh
<fooobarrr> bash seems to always work for me ... but due to "constraints" I have to use tcsh
<GabrielSOE> Hello all, is there any difference between Ubuntu server and Desktop in terms of stability? other then the GUI?
<bababooey_> some desktops are unstable, like cinnamon with old intel video chips
<OerHeks> GabrielSOE, no.
<dontknow> GabrielSOE, i don't think so
<de-facto> fooobarrr well try there they say "Be explicit if your question is about another shell."
<bababooey_> cinnamon froze my system a few times with an older pc
<GabrielSOE> bababooey_: thanks OerHeks: thanks
<fooobarrr> might as well... thanks de-facto
<bababooey_> xfce is rock solid
<bababooey_> not mac-like pretty, but i have a mac to be mac pretty
<GabrielSOE> Planning on deploying OpenStack, so was wondering if to use Ubuntu server and then install a desktop environment or go for Desktop from the beginning?
<ricksebak> is there a way to use oem-config for a server without a gui?
<fooobarrr> figures #bash suggests coming back here or to ##linux
<bababooey_> how do you get to talk on ##linux
<nicomachus> bababooey_: /join ##linux
<nicomachus> may need to register you nick, ask on #freenode how to do that
<OerHeks> ricksebak, not for server, AFAIK
<niccolo> hi
<niccolo> #italy
<opgqjjgb> hi, I just tried to add the canonical partners ppa to be able to install skype as described here https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner . apt-get update  does not get the sources,  for  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  it could not find the entry trusty/source/Sources. What am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> opgqjjgb  delete ppa, activate partner source, apt update, install skype, done
<bababooey_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<OerHeks> opgqjjgb, partner ppa does not include sources for skype and such
<OerHeks> that is why it is a partner ppa, binairy blobs only
<fission6> if i am spinning up an ec2 to deploy a django application, do i want to create a new user on the fresh box just to "run" and manage that application?
<happynewyear2013> what do you prefer? wireless mini mouse or wireless normal sized mouse?
<OerHeks> happynewyear2013, this is no hardware polling channel, just ubuntu support.
<bababooey_> 3 steps: 1. sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<opgqjjgb> MonkeyDust, bababooey_, OerHeks: thanks
<bababooey_> 2. sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<bababooey_> 3. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<happynewyear2013> OerHeks: what do you use currently?
<OerHeks> happynewyear2013, just a no-brand mouse, why?
<ricksebak> OerHeks: bummer, but thanks for the answer.
<happynewyear2013> OerHeks: i see
<vintroxx> Hello! I had issues a while ago running ubuntu 15.10 on a Mac Mini, currently using 14.04 - any idea why it wouldn't have worked properly?
<MonkeyDust> cheap/ugly logitech mouse here, but it works
<happynewyear2013> MonkeyDust: logitech rocks. am i rite?
<vintroxx> The exact issue was that when booting, it would get to the splash screen and then just go black. waiting didn't help, nothing really happened after that point.
<MonkeyDust> happynewyear2013  if it works, it rocks for me   <-- brand not important
<opgqjjgb> thanks for the help guys, it works now
<bababooey_> https://theredblacktree.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/installation-guide-for-linux-mint-17-ubuntu-14-04-on-apple-mac-mini-late-2012/
<bababooey_> for i386 macmini https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbumtuOnMacMini
<vintroxx> bababooey_: That isn't needed, I got 14.04 running fine and I'm using it right now. The issue was in 15.10 only.
<bababooey_> the 15x's are always going to have glitches, i'd just use 14.04 until 16.04 comes out in april
<vintroxx> Yeah, that's what I'm planning on doing. Would I need to submit a bug report for this or not?
<bababooey_> unless you're into testing things
<bababooey_> i would
<bababooey_> i only run testing distros inside a vm
<happynewyear2013> have you seen the hateful 8?
<vintroxx> ok thanks for the help bababooey_ I'll probably wait for 16.04 now
<fission6> is upstart godo to use for ubuntu 14?
<fission6> for starting up a django/uwsgi app
<ilhami> do I have to build pyqt myself?
<ilhami> !pyqt
<ilhami> !pyqt5
<Guest41079> Hello. I'm seeking help with Ubuntu installation. I installed Ubuntu on my new laptop, but grub does not show up
<Guest41079> I remember this has happened before as well for ubuntu installation, but I can't remember how to access the installed ubuntu
<Guest41079> from there I should be able to just click "repair grub" or something
<pilger2014> hello together
<Jonii^> I'm not sure if Windows does something to prevent booting to other OS. That might also be a problem. Anyhow, is anyone has idea where the problem specifically is, that would help
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, what do mean it doesnt show up?
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, does it boot or only boots windows?
<Jonii^> windows boots normally
<bababooey_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, did you install ubuntu or windows first?
<Jonii^> I plan on making single boot ubuntu laptop out of this, but i'd like to make dual boot work first so i can see everything works and is compatible
<Jonii^> windows
<Jonii^> windows was pre-installed actually
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, have you tried boot repair?
<Jonii^> the guys at the shop I bought this from asked me to avoid wiping the entire drive if I end up returning this laptop
<harishkrupo> !boot-repair | Jonii^
<Jonii^> So i'll try to stick with dual boot
<nicomachus> !bootrepair | Jonii^
<ubottu> Jonii^: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<harishkrupo> nicomachus, thank you
<Globalirc> hello all
<happynewyear2013> who here listen to audiobooks?
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, did ubuntu boot atleast once?
<Jonii^> bootrepair is pretty difficult to get working, internet connection is one of the things i couldn't get working on live usb
<nicomachus> happynewyear2013: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jonii^> and nope, ubuntu never booted
<sw0rdfish> hmmmmmmmmm xubuntu installer isn't allowing me to partition the hdd into two so that one is for the OS and one for personal files and stuff... will I be able to do that later, if I choose LVM thing
<Globalirc> i whant to make a new user and i whant to set him a number of process he can allow to use ex: he can start 4 ./ processes how i can do that in ubuntu ?
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, because windows generally replaces grub
<happynewyear2013> nicomachus: yeah this audiobook doesnt play on ubuntu
<bababooey_> windows will only replace grub when you install or upgrade to a new version of windows
<nicomachus> happynewyear2013: what's the format?
<Jonii^> yeah. I did fresh ubuntu installation
<harishkrupo> bababooey_, One of my machines would complain that there is an issue and would fix it by removing grub. This happened everytime I installed grub
<Jonii^> i mean, it might be because of bios settings. maybe there is some setting protecting windows boot somehow
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, which laptop?
<happynewyear2013> nicomachus: dont worry i made it work
<Jonii^> I tried live usb reinstall grub2 on my sda, and it reported "installation successful"
<Jonii^> harishkrupo: Lenovo Yoga 500
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, legacy or Uefi?
<Jonii^> legacy
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, is your bios setting on leacy or Uefi?
<bababooey_> harishkrupo, i barely use windows and would uninstall it and make it a VM if it ever did that
<Jonii^> legacy
<harishkrupo> bababooey_, I did the same. It now has only arch on it
<sw0rdfish> how does ubuntu and other open source projects main themselves financially? only through donations?
<Jonii^> could't get installer to work without legacy
<nicomachus> sw0rdfish: that's a great question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> Jonii^: what's the original issue here?
<nicomachus> Jonii^: just can't get to the grub menu? did you press "shift" during boot?
<iCodeU> hello
<iCodeU> is there better code java editor in linux?
<ilhami> IDEA Intellij
<ilhami> what are you using now?
<harishkrupo> iCodeU, eclipse or IDEA
<sergey> где я?
<iCodeU> harishkrupo: let me see first
<nicomachus> !ru | sergey
<ubottu> sergey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lulcat> for the javar ?
<den-3local-den> sergey, ты с нами, не бойся
<lulcat> i think IDEA is very very good
<lulcat> why are there so many russians coming here ?
<iCodeU> ilhami: i am just using text editor brought b linux itself
<Jonii^> what's shift do Nickeeh omachus
<lulcat> this is literally the only channel in freenode where I see people coming in starting to talk that language
<nicomachus> lulcat: because lots of people use ubuntu, but then they get directed to the proper channels.
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, shift shows grub if it is hidden during boot
<iCodeU> idea free version is enough right>
<iCodeU> ?
<Jonii^> nicomachus: , sry
<nicomachus> Jonii^: pressing shift during boot will bring up grub.
<ilhami> it is iCodeU
<harishkrupo> iCodeU, what kind of java code ? like servelet?
<Jonii^> should I try? i thought it came up regardless
<den-3local-den> hi tell plz. if in script we have "aptitude install vim" and system ask me "Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]" how me write it in my script with YES???
<iCodeU> ilhami: thanks
<Jonii^> like, i can't boot into ubuntu
<nicomachus> den-3local-den: do the original command as "aptitude -y install vim"
<harishkrupo> den-3local-den, apt-get -y install vim
<iCodeU> ilhami: i am doing jquery and java script basicly, but i wanna have it compiled also, is idea able to do it too?
<Jonii^> if i could, all would be well.
<nicomachus> Jonii^: press shift during boot...
<Jonii^> i try
<den-3local-den> nicomachus, harishkrupo thanks dude!)
<Jonii^> brb
<Hitechcg> Is there a known memory leak in Nautilus right now? Nautilus is currently taking a gigabyte of RAM right now, and I'd like to know what to do to report this.
<ilhami> iCodeU, you doing Java or JavaScript?
<iCodeU> ilhami: can idea compile the code also? i mean like debuging it or something
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: measure with htop?
<iCodeU> ilhami: javascript at the moment , and i was using sublime text 3
<nicomachus> please take the java talk to #java or #ubuntu-java
<harishkrupo> iCodeU, javascript the I would suggest eclipse
<ilhami> you could use WebStorm maybe.. :) but Sublime is fine for Javascript. You can debug in the browser.
<iCodeU> ilhami: thanks
<iCodeU> is anyone using elementary os at the moment ? or ever had?
<ilhami> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !ot | iCodeU
<ubottu> iCodeU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harishkrupo> yes
<iCodeU> please let me know about its stability
<nicomachus> iCodeU: only ubuntu support here.
<LukePOLO> Having an issue with openssl s_client -showcerts -connect lukepolo.com:443 , its showing me my old certificate , but if I run openssl s_client -showcerts -connect lukepolo.com:443 -servername lukepolo.com
<LukePOLO> Anyone seen this before ?
<OerHeks> elementary is offtopic, iCodeU, just ubuntu support
<LukePOLO> ok
<iCodeU> alright
<Joniii> nicomachus: shift did nothing
<nicomachus> Joniii: what are you on right now, windows?
<Joniii> yes
<Joniii> can't boot into ubuntu, that's the problem
<nicomachus> do you have a live USB lying around that you can boot into?
<Joniii> sure, installation usb
<Hakon> LukePOLO: sounds like you have a default certificate and a certificate for the vhost that is different
<nicomachus> boot into a live session of that and let's verify some things.
<LukePOLO> Hakon : oh, not sure how i made it a default cert, is there a way to remove it ??
<Hakon> probably in the web server config somewhere
<Joniii> i've already verified quite a few things in live usb, so I can probably tick off 5 or so items from your list right off the bat
<Hitechcg> lotuspsychje: I was looking at System Monitor, htop seems to show the same thing (not quite sure how to use htop though)
<Saulo> (away) out.
<nicomachus> Joniii: ok, you checked parted -l to make sure there's an ubuntu partition installed? and checked to see if there is a file for /etc/default/grub?
<Joniii> first one yes. second one nope
<nicomachus> Joniii: boot the live session, let's see what you have for grub.
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: can you click on nautilus in htop, wich ubuntu version is this?
<Hitechcg> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: upgrade or clean install?
<Hitechcg> Clean install. Also, there are four Nautiluses, and clicking doesn't seem to do anything but highlight the process
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: could you launch a nautilus session from terminal please, maybe it will spit out usefull errors?
<Hitechcg> lotuspsychje: Can I PM you with the three errors I see? Also, I want to report a bug. This happened once before, but it's not consistent. If I were to do nautilus -q, it'd go away.
<Hitechcg> twice, actually
<Jonii^> nicomachus: okay, i have /etc/default/grub file open?
<Jonii^> was that it?
<mohamed_> salut
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Hitechcg so channel can read please
<ubottu> Hitechcg so channel can read please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicomachus> Jonii^: so it's there, at least. You said you installed ubuntu as legacy? but windows is EFI?
<Jonii^> I don't know what those words mean so I can't really reply. I followed instructions that said I should swap mode from UEFI to Legacy to get ubuntu installer USB to work
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: also keep in mind that LTS is more stable
<Jonii^> So I did, and it worked, until installation ended and I was back in Windows
<Scunizi> I've installed dispcalgui and argyll from repos for monitor color profiling and need to get dispcalgui to point to the argyll cms executibles one time but can't seem to locate them.  Anyone with experience with this?
<Hitechcg> http://pastebin.com/PHJcbfDi
<nicomachus> Jonii^: ok, I'm afraid you're probably going to reinstall ubuntu as UEFI... but first we need to verify whether Windows is using UEFI or legacy. Can you paste the output of 'sudo parted -l' to a pastebin and link that here?
<Jonii^> nope. internet connection does not exist for my laptop as of now
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: can you try something, making another user (as test) and test nautilus from there
<nicomachus> Jonii^: oooook. one sec.
<Jonii^> what do i look for in this parted -l feed?
<Jonii^> "EFI System partition" for 273mb partition that's probably a boot partition for Windows?
<nicomachus> what's the file system type?
<Hitechcg> lotuspsychje: It won't do anything. This happened twice before, and it happens slowly (likely a memory leak). I want to know how to figure out why it's using up so much memory. This computer has been up for three days.
<Jonii^> fat32
<lotuspsychje> Scunizi: does the manpage show anything usefull
<nicomachus> Jonii^: ok, that's the one then. you're going to need to reinstall Ubuntu in UEFI mode. that's why it won't boot now.
<Jonii^> ok
<harishkrupo> nicomachus, if Jonii^'s bios is set to legacy and windows boots then windows is in legacy right?
<Jonii^> it's set to "legacy first"
<Jonii^> Whatever that means
<nicomachus> harishkrupo: to be honest I'm not all that familiar with UEFI, and am googling my way through this. but judging by the separate 273mb partition for windows boot, I'm guessing it's UEFI.
<Scunizi> lotuspsychje: no.. some info using Google-fu but no step by step
<u1> hey guys, i have a question
<nicomachus> Jonii^: follow these instructions to reinstall ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_UEFI_mode
<nicomachus> !ask | u1
<ubottu> u1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lustic> im trying to install KDE connect on lubuntu, i have done it before in the past,  kde connect installed from the playstore on my phone, and I've added the PPA  on my computer, however it's unable to locate the package ?
<nicomachus> lustic: did you run "apt-get update" after adding the PPA?
<u1> i have a laptop with intel gpu and nvidia gpu, is it possible to use my dedicated gpu with virtualbox to run windows and intel gpu to run linux at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: can this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887254
<MonkeyDust> a kde package in lxde, using a ppa... sounds overkill to me
<ioria> Jonii^, boot your win , winkey+r  , type  msinfo32  and check  BIOS MODE
<lustic> nicomachus,  yes i did update it
<rvgate> Whenever i boot ubuntu (15.10) my mouse doesnt show up, even though it works (i can click around and do stuff, i just dont see it) however, it does show up after like 2min... any ideas what could be the cause of this? the mouse is an Logitech G500s
<lotuspsychje> u1: maybe the #vbox guys can be more of help
<lustic> nicomachus,  I've added the ppa, I can see the packages online that are in it,  yet cannot locate them to install from the terminal,
<u1> thanks, ill go ask there :)
<nicomachus> what's the ppa, lustic?
<lotuspsychje> rvgate: enabled usb mouse/keyboard in bios?
<rvgate> lotuspsychje, ofcourse.. the mouse and keyboard work just fine, its just that the mouse is not visiblel
<lotuspsychje> rvgate: what kind of graphics card and driver version?
<lustic> nicomachus,  ppa:vikoadi/
<Hitechcg> lotuspsychje: Nautilus works fine, it's just using 1GB of RAM.
<Hitechcg> I think it's a memory leak, and I'd like to report it if possible.
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: thats not good, you need to test some stuff out
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: try LTS and compare, make another user, clean bash profile etc
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: did you mess with nautilus of any kind?
<Hitechcg> What the hell would a bash profile have to do with nautilus? Also, no.
<rvgate> lotuspsychje, its 2x Sapphire HD6950, using the defaut AMD/AIT display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rvgate> *AIT
<rvgate> *ATI
<nicomachus> lustic: what version of lubuntu are you on?
<lotuspsychje> rvgate: did you try other driver versions perhaps?
<Hitechcg> lotuspsychje: I reinstalled Ubuntu completely on the 12th and I recall this happening once before the reinstall.
<lustic> nicomachus,  im running 12.04,   the latest versions have some issue with booting on this pc,
<nemix> anyone know how often ubuntu checks for updates to ssl certs?
<lotuspsychje> Hitechcg: if you really tried everything file a bug against it indeed
<nicomachus> lustic: well there's your problem, it doesn't look like vikoadi has a ppa for 12.04
<Hitechcg> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<rvgate> lotuspsychje, the driver was activated by default... should work without using any proprietary drivers
<nicomachus> lustic: you'll have to try something else besides KDE Connect. Push Bullet seems to have similar functionality.
<nicomachus> lustic: doesn't look like pushbullet is working with 12.04 anymore either, though...
<lotuspsychje> rvgate: radeon can have some screen glitches sometimes, might be worth to try amd drivers
<lustic> nicomachus,  oooh,  I could have swore I installed it before, I guess i wasn't paying enough attention, thanks for your patience,  i just really liked how kde connect let me use my phone as a wireless mouse and music control,   but thank you i have push bullet i will pursue that now,  good day sir :)
<lustic> nicomachus,  ohh : /
<nicomachus> lustic: you may have installed it before, but they've removed the 12.04 support for the ppa since then.
<nicomachus> lustic: what issues do you have if you try upgrading to 14.04?
<pa> what is that prompts me to reboot upon kernel update? is it some part of the ubuntu /gnome software updater?
<lustic> nicomachus,    I cant remember the exact problem,  when booting a live usb  said something like boot probe failled pcc
<MonkeyDust> pa  yes, reboot after a kernel update, that's normal
<lustic> nicomachus,   custom options for the boot didnt solve it either
<MonkeyDust> !info ksplice | pa
<pa> MonkeyDust, is it update-manage or update-notifier?
<ubottu> pa: ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-5 (wily), package size 527 kB, installed size 3525 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<nicomachus> lustic: you may give it another shot... and then come here with specific errors.
<MonkeyDust> pa  the one manages it, the other notifies you about what needs to be done
<lustic> nicomachus,  it's not the biggest deal,  I will try it again perhaps tomorrow,  thank you very much man
<pa> MonkeyDust, so the popup is shown by the other, i guess
<pa> maybe i can try to remove it
<pa> shit, it takes update-manager after it
<MonkeyDust> pa  removing the message does not remove the need to reboot
<pa> MonkeyDust, the problem is that sometimes i misclick on the dialog
<pa> and it reboots when i shouldnt
<pa> beside, i'm using my own build of the ubuntu kernel, which is seemingly prioritized over any stock ubuntu kernel
<pa> so after reboot my kernel will be used anyway
<nicomachus> think before you click....?
<pa> nicomachus, when you get that prompt a thousand times
<pa> one can misclick once
<pa> i don't mind having it by default, but i'd like the option to disable it
<pa> or to allow me to remove it without taking everything with it
<kbytes> hi
<Horler> Hey, I recently installed ubuntu-desktop from command line on my ubuntu server (14) vps.
<Horler> Now, how do I connect to my ubuntu-desktop GUI?
<ioria> Horler, sudo service lightdm start ?
<Horler> I'll do that
<Horler> What software should I use to connect to ubuntu desktop?
<k2gremlin> Hello all, I recently started using Ubuntu Desktop on a VM. Can anyone tell me what process fiberlamp -root is and why its taking up like 30% of my CPU?
<lotuspsychje> Horler: remote software viewers isnt a good idea
<lotuspsychje> Horler: whats your purpose exactly?
<Horler> I want to do my game server management with GUI... all that FTP related stuff... I've been hanging on command line for a long time now and it isn't working well for me
<BlackFate> Horler, http://askubuntu.com/questions/235905/use-xrdp-to-connect-to-desktop-session
<lotuspsychje> Horler: i wouldnt reccomend any remote software surely no vnc
<Horler> So... I should drop the idea of ubuntu-desktop?
<lotuspsychje> Horler: try openssh instead
<nicomachus> Horler: ssh -X
<nicomachus> but it'll be slow
<BlackFate> k2gremlin, that would be the screensaver
<lotuspsychje> Horler: server and desktop mixing up, not sure thats a good idea
<Horler> all right
<Horler> Thanks for rescuing me
<k2gremlin> BlackFate, Anyway to disable it?
<k2gremlin> BlackFate, Sorry, I am used to headless servers :P
<BlackFate> k2gremlin, kill it
<KORraN> hello everyone, I have big problem with choppy/laggy mouse. Problem is present in Ubuntu, Mint and Manjaro. Here is topic @ Mint Forum: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=207462
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: wich ubuntu version did you try
<k1l> k2gremlin: did you install that screensaver?
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: 15.12, just downloaded it from ubuntu site
<k2gremlin> k1l, No, this is a fresh install of Ubuntu Desktop
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: wich graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<k2gremlin> k1l, Thats why I was like WTF why is 30% of my proc being eaten lol
<k2gremlin> BlackFate, I killed it and down too 2% proc. Is there a way to disable permantly?
<KORraN> GeForce 770, nvidia-358 open source
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: ^
<k1l> k2gremlin: what ubuntu exactly? i dont have that running on a 15.10
<k2gremlin> 14.04 I think
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: can you try swithcback to a lower version please, to test
<k1l> k2gremlin: "lsb_release -d"
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: 340 or 346 if available
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: I think quite important thing is that mouse works just after boot for 1-2 seconds
<Horler> lotuspsychje: What sort of ftp server would you recommend for beginners?
<k1l> k2gremlin: and what desktop are you using?
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: I already tried many versions, starting from 33x I think
<lotuspsychje> !ftp | Horler
<ubottu> Horler: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kbytes> how hard is it to port irssi config file to weechat?
<kbytes> :/
<Horler> !FTPd
<nicomachus> KORraN: 33x is not an ubuntu version...
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pici> kbytes: probably a better question for the #weechat folks
<k1l> Horler: dont use ftp. ftp is a security issue
<nicomachus> Horler: please don't spam the bot. :)
<lotuspsychje> Horler: i think you should join #ubuntu-server, ask about your wanted desires, they might point you to the right direction
<BlackFate> k2gremlin, is this a desktop installation? sudo apt-get purge xscreensaver xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Horler> All right, thanks guys, I'm new in this OS. Cya later!
<kbytes> ... prolly
<KORraN> nicomachus: I added some ppa recommended for nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: please check your additional drivers section wich drivers available
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: nicomachus: Interesting thing is that even grubmenu is rendering slowly, like over 1s
<KORraN> but YT videos in HD are ok
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: how is your card attached to monitor?
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: DVI
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: try different cable, try other driver version, try other ubuntu version :p
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: I have many versions available like 340, 352, 355, 358 and I tried them
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: why did you add a ppa for driver, did it not work well after fresh install?
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: like I said, I tried even even other distributions, like Manjaro and Mint and problem is everywhere. I added it because I was looking for other versions of the driver that can solve my problem
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: tried LTS ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: ubuntu desktop 14.04.3 for example
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: not yet, I'm already tired of playing with different OS... I don't think it will help
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: its important to findout whats causing this exactly, LTS is strongly advised, we cant support manjaro or mint
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: to let linux detect my hdd I had to switch it to AHCI instead of IDE, that is not the problem I guess?
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: installed an ssd yourself?
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: it's not ssd, just regular sata hdd
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: ok good, i dont think the glitch is related to ahci no
<kbytes> what cli music player would you recomend, preferably with vu meter and song info?
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: smells like grafix card issue
<kyle> hello
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: ok, I wll try LTS then... and maybe Debian stable
<locksmith> kbytes: this one
<nicomachus> kbytes: nmpcpp with mpd
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: we suggest you ubuntu desktop LTS
<nicomachus> kbytes: ncmpcpp that is
<kbytes> thx :)
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: ok, going for it now
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: dont forget to enabled internet cable + updates during setup
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: I think the problem is in newer driver/config so live from usb should be enough to test it
<drwx> kbytes: ncmpcpp, sure, nicomachus is  right
<kyle__> Humm?  What?
<lotuspsychje> KORraN: for now there are many issues with 15.10 and latest 352 nvidia driver
<kbytes> thx drwx
<KORraN> lotuspsychje: ok, i'm going to try it, see you
<M> ...
<M> m
<steven_is_false> Hello, how I do tell network manager that a device is wireless and not wired?
<coded1> steven_is_false: that would be false
<Quantos> Hey guys, pretty simple one I think - Ubuntu 15.10 fully patched and updated.  I have a wireless kb without any LED's on it, is there an onscreen indicator for caps lock?
<slidinghorn> Quantos: some applications (libreoffice, for example) would have some sort of indicator, however, the OS itself does not.
<coded1> steven_is_false: what do you mean though?  You have a network interface that is listed but it is supposed to be classified as wireless?
<Quantos> Thank you slidinghorn, I'll look for a utility
<coded1> steven_is_false: or do you just not have a wireless interface listed?
<coded1> Quantos: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2014/05/23/caps-lock-indicator-ubuntu-1404/
<Quantos> Wow, amazing, thanks coded1
<slidinghorn> steven_is_false: what is the final output of     sudo lshw -c network     (post in a pastebin and give us the link, please)
<coded1> Quantos: np
<Quantos> Hey, another basic one I'm sure but Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't open a term for me
<mongoose> You mean ctrl-alt-del?
<Quantos> Did they change the shortcut on 15.10?
<nexace_> could anyone tell me what is causing this error in reference to NFS:
<nexace_> nexace@saturn:~$ sudo exportfs -a
<nexace_> exportfs: /var/nfs does not support NFS export
<k1l> Quantos: what desktop?
<Quantos> Oh crap, yeah, that'll make a diff eh?
<Quantos> Running KDE, no idea what version
<Quantos> I think it's the latest one
<mongoose> kde always has problems
<Quantos> LMAO
<Quantos> That figures
<k1l> dont know if kde uses that shortcut at all or just got problems which make that shortcut not work
<Quantos> Thanks, I'll check the how-to
<Quantos> k1l: ^^^
<Quantos> To be honest that didn't even dawn on me though
<k1l> Quantos: could ask in #kubuntu
<Quantos> Okay, thanks a lot k1l
<ysec> Is it normal that bots try to authenticate my server ssh?
<k1l> ysec: you mean they try to login?
<ysec> Yes
<SchrodingersScat> !info fail2ban | Yes, relatively normal. And some say to change the port it listens on, all up to you.
<ubottu> Yes, relatively normal. And some say to change the port it listens on, all up to you.: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (wily), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<k1l> that is a known issue. so use strong passwords, better use key-auth. dont enable root login. install fail2ban
<mongoose> stronger than a mongoose
<mongoose> lol
<ysec> Thanks! I already use keys to login and root is disabled I'll checkout fail2ban
<spdr> hi everybody
<spdr> i can't kill my firefox process; killall isn't working and I can't find the PID using ps aux | grep firefox, cause it's stalling
<HackerII> kill pkill firefox
<spdr> what do I do? Any tips for newbie? ;-)
<HackerII> pkill
<spdr> HackerII: I'll give it a shoot
<NSil> Hello! I'm dual-booting Ubuntu and windows, and I want to 'hide' my windows system partition from Ubuntu. Is there a way to do that?
<mongoose> unmount it all the time
<NSil> It's not mounted
<spdr> pkill is stalling as well. I can't get effing firefox PID in any way
<mongoose> good, then what do you need?
<mongoose> spdr: reinstall
<spdr> mongoose: ;-D
<NSil> I want it not to appear in /dev if possible
<zebbiles> helo
<spdr> NSil: it will, but you don't have to mount it
<spdr> Ok, i'm restarting my xs :S
<k1l> NSil: not possible the easy way. dont know if possible at all.
<SchrodingersScat> spdr: you can try different signals, -s then a number, some are messier than others
<mongoose> SchrodingersScat, you again
<NSil> Is it possible to make mount fail automatically?
<spdr> SchrodingersScat: I can't obtain PID of firefox.
<VeiledSpectre> Sorry for the technical question - I'm trying to use afl-fuzz to fuzz an application on ubuntu, but afl doesnt want coredumps to be sent to apport.  I tried restoring the defaults by typing, "sudo echo core > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern" into a terminal but it says I do not have permissions - as the single sudoer, how can i not have permissions?
<spdr> NSil: read about mounting
<mongoose> VeiledSpectre: did you log on as root?
<SchrodingersScat> spdr: killall can also accept -s, etc.
<VeiledSpectre> mongoose, I logged on as the default user accound with sudoer privledges...
<VeiledSpectre> I dont recall ever setting a root account
<mongoose> ok, VeiledSpectre, do this:
<spdr> SchrodingersScat: thanks, I'll try
<mongoose> yes, it is hidden
<bgardner> VeiledSpectre, Your 'echo' is sudo, but your > is not.
<mongoose> VeiledSpectre: log out or switch user
<VeiledSpectre> Ah - that makes sense bgardner
<mongoose> VeiledSpectre: you can do anything with root acount, no need to worry about permissions
<at_work> I keep getting tossed into busybox (initramfs) after I install.  Is there a way to find the cause of these boot fail issues?
<VeiledSpectre> I know this mongoose - but how does one log onto root in a default ubuntu install?  su root asks for a password.
<mongoose> VeiledSpectre: after you log on as root, you can type in "root" instead of your name and will log on as root
<VeiledSpectre> Default install never has you set it up
<mongoose> it is hidden
<slidinghorn> !root | VeiledSpectre
<ubottu> VeiledSpectre: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VeiledSpectre> you should still be able to "su root"
<mongoose> if your desktop no have search box at login, there might be a "other user" button
<bgardner> VeiledSpectre, Try not to, but if you must: 'sudo -i'
<NSil> What about mounting? I know what it means. I'm trying to run my Ubuntu installation as a VM on my Windows machine. I have read that if it tries to access the Windows system partition, it might crash, so I want to prevent that. What is the best way to do that?
<mongoose> VeiledSpectre: you have to logout of your account if you use terminal
<mongoose> for logins/logouts
<k1l> VeiledSpectre: mongoose dont use su root or sudo su. sudo -i if you need a root shell
<mongoose> k1l: depends
<k1l> mongoose: no, there is nothing to depend.
<mongoose> k1l: yer mixed up
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nicomachus> mongoose: no, he's right.
<k1l> mongoose: ubuntu is build around the idea not to use the root account. so dont try to break the whole system just because you want to be root. use sudo
<slidinghorn> mongoose: no, there is never a need to sudo su.  Ever.  sudo does everything you need for privileged actions, and even sudo -i   should be used only when absolutely necessary
<bgardner> NSil, Your VM won't 'see' anything that the hypervisor doesn't show it.  In particular, it won't see any partitions not on its vdi (or whatever format you use).
<mongoose> the way i always do it
<mongoose> gives more pprivilegs
<nicomachus> well it's wrong.
<NSil> I want it to use the hard drive as a vdi
<mongoose> you mean virtual disk image?
<NSil> I'm trying to run one dual boot OS from another
<Saulo> (back) out. (time: 2h 6m e 4s)
<slidinghorn> mongoose: you're breaking one of the main security concepts behind the OS to do something you could have simply done with sudo
<k1l> mongoose: no matter what you do to your system. its not the ubuntu way. so please dont advice it here.
<nicomachus> !away | Saulo
<ubottu> Saulo: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mongoose> whatever works!
<k1l> mongoose: not in this channel, no
<Saulo> sorry
<Saulo> ;/
<slidinghorn> mongoose: You can do as you please, but do not advise that here, period.
<mongoose> ok, you are not economical, but thats fine
<mongoose> i'll put up with it
<mongoose> :(
<bgardner> NSil, Not gonna happen, or at least I don't know how to make that happen.  A VDI (or equivalent format) gives the isolation that you usually want in a virtualized guest.
<NSil> It is possible, I just want to hide the Windows partition from the VM in order to prevent a possible crash.
<VeiledSpectre> Followup question: what is there any particular advantage to using "sudo -i" vs allowing "su root + a password"?
<k1l> VeiledSpectre: ubuntu is build around not using the root account. so that can and will make effects to programs.
<slidinghorn> VeiledSpectre: I suggest reading the link in the !root factoid we've posted - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DjD> exit
<at_work> Where can I find logs about why I'm getting dumped into busybox?
<bekks> at_work: Which messages do you see on the screen?
<at_work> Typing 'exit' in busybox frees me from busybox and the node boots.
<at_work> No errors or anything, just the busybox header and prompt
<P2D939fdk-39fdk9> hi, I have a virus
<Exagone313> P2D939fdk-39fdk9: hi
<Exagone313> do you have more informations?
<Exagone313> -s
<P2D939fdk-39fdk9> it's a really bad one
<slidinghorn> P2D939fdk-39fdk9: How do you know this?  What version & flavor of *buntu are you running?
<P2D939fdk-39fdk9> it causes me to cough and sneeze
<Exagone313> -_-
<P2D939fdk-39fdk9> :)
<slidinghorn> !ot | P2D939fdk-39fdk9
<ubottu> P2D939fdk-39fdk9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> !ot | P2D939fdk-39fdk9
<fartface> What's a "normal" number of running processes?  If my server's getting "decent" web traffic, is ~300 processes too many?
<daftykins> sounds like you've got too many child processes either on your web server or db
<Afootpluto> it depends on what else you are running
<fartface> daftykins:  I'm guessing it's Apache, but I'll be honest, I've got no idea how to fix it
<fartface> Or even where to look
<Afootpluto> some webservers have mysql, ftp, ssh or email servers running
<daftykins> fartface: are you perhaps not the one typically in charge of this box, or?
<fartface> I'm generally not, no, but that guys on holidays for a couple of weeks, and I'm getting put onto the task
<fartface> Such is life sometimes lol
<daftykins> :D
<fartface> I'm not totally green to this, but I don't generally get down and dirty with Apache
<daftykins> a good glance at the output of "top" or "ps -ef" etc should show how many instances there are of a given process.
<daftykins> a quick pastebin or screenshot of "top" would also show how the resource usage is going
<fartface> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/g29Q5XEG
<daftykins> sweet mother of Tux that's a lorra apache
<fartface> lol it certainly seems that way
<daftykins> fartface: how does top look?
<fartface> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/NwDErnRZ
<fartface> That's the top of top, ps -ef is a lot easier to grab in text haha
<k1l> fartface: seems like a perl script is starting a apache?
<fartface> k11: awstats runs apache, that could be the perl script
<fartface> One second
<k1l> fartface: yep that is started a lot of times
<daftykins> k1l: looks like awstats, if i'm reading right
<daftykins> oh yeah, look at me parroting :D
<daftykins> i don't really see anything to be too concerned about there, assuming all sites are responsive and happy
<daftykins> fartface: is that 12.04 or similar? "cat /etc/issue"
<fartface> Yeah, that's the thing.  There's nothing in the logs that would suggest any reason for network drops to happen, but every once in a while the network just drops for ~5minutes
<fartface> Sometimes more
<fartface> It's a VPS
<daftykins> ok - and version check?
<fartface> sorry, 14.04
<daftykins> i see an awful lot of pts logins
<Legi0n> Can anyone guide me through adding a boot option to grub?  I'm super new at this. >.<  I'm running lubuntu's latest.
<daftykins> fartface: is the connectivity down shown only by sites being unavailable, or is there more? if the VPS provider has some kind of backend console login it might show whether it's gone for any length of time "in front of" it
<daftykins> Legi0n: what are you trying to add?
<fartface> pts logins?
<daftykins> yeah SSH typically, can see they're all by "developer#"
<daftykins> sorry 'developer'
<idodeisuke> I made my Ubuntu installation unbootable, where is the database listing the installed packages?
<fartface> developer is the default user people will be sshing with
<fartface> I think there's ~2-4 people using that login
<bekks> idodeisuke: MAybbe state what you have done, and what you are about to do? :)
<daftykins> you can chroot your installation and gain it from "dpkg -get-selections > file.txt"
<daftykins> idodeisuke: ^ from a live session.
<Legi0n> daftykins: I need to create a boot menu item for a experimental OS that installed onto a partition.
<Legi0n> *that I
<daftykins> Legi0n: doesn't "update-grub" find it?
<idodeisuke> daftykins: Don't remind me X_X
<daftykins> idodeisuke: here's a rough guide - http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<daftykins> fartface: mmm bit surprised so many are actively messing around on it
<Legi0n> Okay so I'm super duper stupid when it comes to linux.  The partition I installed it on is separate but mounted.  Will the command you're talking about still work?
<daftykins> fartface: anywho depending on the VPS provider, you may have some console access as mentioned above to experiment with
<daftykins> fartface: i might try and take a backup if possible ASAP :D
<Legi0n> Also.... what's the exact line? =x
<daftykins> "sudo update-grub"
<Legi0n> Sorry, I'm so new at this it's sad.
<daftykins> that's fine, we all started somewhere :)
<Legi0n> Hmmm... what specifically does that command look for?
<Legi0n> I'm not sure it found what I wanted it to find.
<daftykins> Legi0n: paste what it said to http://paste.ubuntu.com and share with us for a look-see - it'd help if we knew what the other OS was.
<idodeisuke> thx!
<Legi0n> .... You're going to laugh at me.  It's android_x86.  The files I was told to install onto the separate partition are initrd.img, kernel, randisk.img, and system.sfs
<Legi0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14268895/
<Legi0n> I installed the files to dev/sda1
<Legi0n> Should I unmount first before running the command?
<k1l> Legi0n: better ask the android x86 guys what that OS needs to boot. i dont think it will work with a ubuntu kernel and setup.
<daftykins> yeah can't comment on that one i'm afraid.
<Legi0n> The creator told me to "create a boot menu item".  The installation disk which has the items I put on to the partition also has a grub files.  So I'm assuming it uses grub?
<Legi0n> https://groups.google.com/d/msg/android-x86/BH9c01NFp50/vL2OnwxxDgAJ
<fission6> is upstart what i want to use for running uwsgi/django on a powerup/reboot?
<daftykins> Legi0n: i'd find their channel, you can message the bot "alis" for help finding them
<daftykins> fission6: yep but only on 14.04 and older
<fission6> daftykins: what about something hire?
<fission6> higher
<daftykins> 15.04 and 15.10 use systemd (or can, unless you upgraded - it gets messy)
<exilent> hello y'all
<dontsnee> can i install dual boot ubuntu in legacy mode with windows installed in EFI?
<k1l> dontsnee: nope
<daftykins> dontsnee: only if you want to change settings every boot to switch
<k1l> ah, install. well installing will work. but that will only boot one of the OS then when switching the boot mode
<dontsnee> daftykins: I was trying to run boot-repair but I got error that I need to get off legacy mode. But I can't because my hp laptop doesn't recognized my live usb without legacy mode.
<k1l> how did you make the usb and what is on that usb?
<lonix> Is there a general problem with apt mirrors in the uk ?
<dontsnee> k1l: i used universal usb installer to create live mint
<lonix> i have a user complaing about alot of problems with updates from the uk
<k1l> lonix: could ask in #ubuntu-uk but not heard so far
<daftykins> lonix: probably them.
<k1l> dontsnee: ask the mint guys how they handle the uefi and secureboot
<k1l> !mint | dontsnee
<ubottu> dontsnee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dontsnee> oh
<lonix> k1l: thanks
<lonix> daftykins: offcourse it is, but i am still the one that needs to solve it
<dontsnee> thanks k1l
<daftykins> lonix: gonna need some detail then
<lonix> daftykins: im working on it
<lonix> getting annoyed at this point
<daftykins> you can always guide them through the GUI mirror selector, to see if that helps
<anabain> why it isn't possible to make nautilus/dolphin on a client box aware of a new usb device plugged into a remote server that is sharing /media dir (through NFS, SAMBA or SSHFS)?
<daftykins> because that use case is ridiculous, i'd say
<genii> anabain: Because it's on the USB bus of a different computer than the one you're using
<anabain> genii, yes, but after all you can mount it in the server box and then make it available to the client
<genii> You could do some udev rule to automount and share it at the server when it's plugged in
<aotea> Any common reasons for the GPU to be falling off the bus?
<anabain> genii, is that possible?
<genii> anabain: Yes.
<daftykins> aotea: incompatible / bad BIOS/firmware ?
<aotea> daftykins, could having ubuntu installed UEFI be an issue?
<thatsmrmetalhead> server irc.zombiesec.net
<genii> anabain: For an example of how to automount an USB drive when it's plugged in, you can examine the udev rule they use here http://www.axllent.org/docs/view/auto-mounting-usb-storage/
<daftykins> aotea: if the host has a buggy EFI
<anabain> thanks genii
<karim_> bonsoir
<aotea> daftykins, What is the host in this case?
<karim_> hi
<daftykins> the computer...
<murgpd> 1~
<S_J> how do I check the value of a avriavble like ESP8266_SDK_ROOT
<S_J> ?
<EriC^^> echo $ESP...
<genii> To see if it's even in your envelope: printenv | grep ESP8266
<latsni> Hi, i have a server, and i want the server to send emails (atm via sendmail) to my email address, i could do it via aliases, but unfortunately my mailserver uses greylisting and the emails of the server are not accepted. could someone give me a hint what i could search for or do, so that sendmail respect the greylisting of my mailserver? (searching the net only show me guides for implementing greylisting ..)
<daftykins> latsni: try #ubuntu-server or a channel for mail handling
<mgolisch> it will have to resend the mail
<latsni> Okay thx i will ask there
<Haywoodspartan> Sup guys using irc on the Open Computers Mod on Minecraft
<Haywoodspartan> as a test
<slidinghorn> !test | Haywoodspartan
<ubottu> Haywoodspartan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Haywoodspartan> wow
<bazhang> #test please Haywoodspartan
<latsni> i know that sendmail has to resend the email but i don't know why it doesn't do that ..
<weslei> hello friends users of the ubuntu
<Haywoodspartan> Uhm need to be invited to #test
<Haywoodspartan> like soon
<daftykins> no, just leave here.
<AussieFello> greetins weslei :D
<Haywoodspartan> I did in another irc
<Haywoodspartan> diones vnoitt e work
<Haywoodspartan> Does not work
<AussieFello> why cant i get +v in #linux?
<S_J>  Bus 004 Device 037: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<S_J> <S_J> how do i know which /dev/ttyUSB0 that is?
<k1l> AussieFello: ask in ##linux or in #freenode
<weslei> i want the archive source.list of the ubuntu 15.10,  someone send me?
<daftykins> weslei: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Bashing-om> weslei: See: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ <-Ubuntu Sources.List Generator
<daftykins> Bashing-om: ^5! :D
<weslei> thanks thanks
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I was slow !
<weslei> this url's are of the repository archives?
<daftykins> weslei: click it and see.
<weslei> ok daftykins thanks
<S_J> serial.serialutil.SerialException: could not open port /dev/ttyUSB0: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/ttyUSB0'
<genii> S_J: Add your user to the group called dialout
<weslei> Bashing-om: you is a bot?
<S_J> genii, how?
<Bashing-om> weslei: Some might think so, but I am flesh blood and soul .
<Guest7976> Hi first message
<Bashing-om> Guest7976: Good start, this is ubuntu support, ask .
<Guest7976> Hi. I have a small bug if you want to try a very simple secuence you will help me to know if this bug it's only a problem of mine.
<Guest7976> I will give you the secuence now if anyone wants to try
<genii> S_J: sudo usermod -a -G dialout your-username-goes-here
<weslei> huehue
<Bashing-om> !details | Guest7976 There is the #bash channel .
<ubottu> Guest7976 There is the #bash channel .: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<weslei> aqui e br porra
<k1l> !br | weslei
<ubottu> weslei: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<weslei> xau proces
<S_J> genii, how do i list to see if it is successful+
<daftykins> S_J: "groups"
<genii> S_J: When you add your user to a new group, you must log out and back in again to make it take effect
<AussieFello> what is involved in changing kernel versions?
<ikonia> AussieFello: ubuntu will offer updates when they are available
<genii> S_J: But as daftykins says, the command: groups
<ikonia> it wil be handles the same as any other software package
<AussieFello> nice ikonia cheers :D
<Guest7976> Hi guys , can you try this secuence please on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (or other similar) with Unity (the default desktop environment) : System settings (click top right corner on the menu bar Unity)> Appeareance > Behaviour > mark as *on* "auto hide the launcher"> select "top left corner".
<Guest7976> Now move your mouse to the top left corner. If the launcher appears, then you don't have my bug. My launcher doesn't appear when I do that. If I choose left side then yes, it appears when it's on the left side.
<Guest7976> does yours appear when moving to top left corner?
<lustic> HI there,  everytime I try to start a torrent, it just opens up google chrome instead of transmission, i uninstalled transmission and installed the latest version but to no avail,  any idea how to resolve this ?
<Guest7976> you double click on a torrent file on nautilus?
<daftykins> change the file association.
<lustic> it's a magnet link from the website,  doesn't actually give me the torrent file : /
<Guest7976> right mouse button over file, then open with another application
<S_J> http://lpaste.net/148067
<S_J> it does not work
<lustic> it doesnt give me any file,  it's just the button on the website
<ikonia> lustic: what's the lin k?
<Guest7976> what website?
<ikonia> link
<lustic> the good ole piratebay
<Guest7976> hey guys, can you try my bug up there? It's really simple, takes literally 30 seconds.
<AussieFello> lustic.. torrents are downloaded from the site
<fission6> what user does upstart scripts run as?
<ikonia> root inits them
<lustic> the magnet link button "get this torrent"  just opens chrome instead of opening transmission or giving me a torrent file
<lustic> its the real button,  not one of the fake advertisement buttons either
<slidinghorn> lustic: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<lagbox> hello
<lustic> okay thanks i'll read
<lagbox> what would be the recommended ppa for getting mysql 5.7 on ubuntu 15.10 ?
<slidinghorn> !ppa | lagbox
<ubottu> lagbox: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> lagbox: we don't recommend PPAs at all, they're at your own discretion
<daftykins> ask yourself if you really need that shiny new version number.
<lagbox> yes
<lagbox> i need to test software written for it
<lagbox> me myself i am fine on 5.6 but need to test something that is specific to features in 5.7
<lagbox> so that was an easy question
<lagbox> yea ill just grab a random ppa, thanks
<daftykins> \o
#ubuntu 2015-12-30
<aotea> So, once again I've started suffering GPU falling off the bus, any chance installing wine-1.9.0 might have something to do with that seeing it's the only thing I've installed this time since issues started. Running with Nvidia 340 drivers, nvidia-prime and performance mode set in settings.
<lustic> I found a solution,  File> open url,  and paste magnet link adress into it
<daftykins> aotea: maybe, two ways to find out - 1) remove it 2) boot a live session
<S_J> http://lpaste.net/148068
<S_J> i cant connect to the esp8266 it says
<S_J> the pow er LED is on. i connect rx to tx and tx to rx. used this setup but with the 8 pin board: http://esp8266.github.io/Arduino/versions/2.0.0/doc/ESP_improved_stability.png
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<S_J> sorry wrong chan
<daftykins> S_J: sounds more like a failure to connect to the device at the other end you're trying to flash
<daftykins> yeah you're right there ;)
<lustic> When plugging in my Android Device, it mounts, I can see the folder on my Computer, However I cannot see the files within them, eg. music etc   Any solutions?
<daftykins> did you unlock the device?
<daftykins> some hide content 'til you permit it to be seen
<genii> daftykins: I have this exact same issue on my Samsung, it's due in that case to bad MTP implementation on Samsung's part
<maddawg2> same issue on my galaxy
<daftykins> genii: :(
<maddawg2> stuck using bluetooth for file transfering
<genii> Yep
<maddawg2> galaxy s5
<genii> Or just email it to yourself
<maddawg2> to be off topic for a sec... i just survived a really bad car wreck
<maddawg2> like REALLY REALLY bad
<maddawg2> car flipped
<ikonia> maddawg2: don't be
<ikonia> we don't want to know in here
<maddawg2> too late
<maddawg2> sorry
<ikonia> please stop then, and don't do it in future
<ikonia> no problem
<nicomachus> genii maddawg2, even with developer tools and usb debugging enabled? That's the only way to get my HTC to work.
<maddawg2> si
<maddawg2> at least for me
<genii> nicomachus: I've tried many things and none worked, unfortunately
<maddawg2> i thought maybe it was a filesystem issue
<daftykins> get ESFile Explorer instead, direct samba mounting :>
<maddawg2> cuz it works in windows
<genii> lustic: Is it some Samsung?
<lustic> Genii yes galaxy s4
<lustic> genii,  yes galaxy s4 ***
<maddawg2> upgrade
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> the S5 is much better
<genii> lustic: Yeah, I don't hold out much hope for getting it to work then, unfortunately
<maddawg2> i've not been happy with the last 2 versions of ubuntu
<maddawg2> even on fresh installs i keep getting system errors
<maddawg2> just randomly
<maddawg2> and wants e to send error reports
<maddawg2> me*
<nicomachus> maddawg2: when that happens, grab the log and bring it here...
<maddawg2> will do
<daftykins> LTS is best
<maddawg2> it's running as a VM
<maddawg2> i only use LTS
<daftykins> virt tech likely to blame then if outdated
<maddawg2> vmware esxi 5.5
<lustic> * shoots himself*
<daftykins> proprietary, so not interested :)
<maddawg2> ubuntu 14.04LTS
<maddawg2> interestingly happens on my dell as well
<maddawg2> tho i used the new open-vm-tools thing
<maddawg2> instead of vmware tools for the vm machine
<goddard> anyone know how to get the global menu working on a self-compiled firefox install?
<ikonia> ask firefox/mozilla support
<ikonia> or just use the ubuntu packages
<DalekSec> Grab the patch that's in Ubuntu's firefox?
<goddard> ikonia: it is an ubuntu specific patch
<ikonia> right
<goddard> DalekSec: how do i do that?
<ikonia> but you're not using the source that patch was built for
<ikonia> you're using a different version
<goddard> ikonia: if i can get the patch i can see the modifications and i can make sure it works
<ikonia> then look in the ubuntu package
<goddard> make build it into a script
<ikonia> build a script ?
<goddard> ikonia: yeah but i dont know what i am looking for and it is huge
<ikonia> just build a PPA
<ikonia> goddard: you'll have to audit ALL the patches
<ikonia> see what you need/don't need
<ikonia> a lot is covered in the change log in the package
<goddard> ikonia: ok where are they? in the source package?
<ikonia> yes
<goddard> so debs have a patch directory ?
<DalekSec> Of course, apt-get source firefox, but that'll get the version that's been released for your system.
<goddard> right
<ikonia> goddard: what's your actual goal here ?
<goddard> learn
<ikonia> why can you not use the ubuntu packages or the firefox PPA ?
<goddard> just want to learn
<ikonia> I'd suggest a simpler package than firefox
<ikonia> for a learning exercise
<goddard> ikonia: ive already built the kernel and added patches
<ikonia> so ?
<goddard> cant be much harder then that
<goddard> firefox is put together very well
<ikonia> typing patch -Np1 is quite different than actually doing it properly
<goddard> all the more reason to learn
<ikonia> right, which is why I suggest a simpler software product to learn
<goddard> sorry i dont want to do another project
<ikonia> up to you, it's not really on topic for this channel
<goddard> ikonia: so building ubuntu software isn't a topic for this channel?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> because you're not building ubuntu software
<goddard> haha ok
<ikonia> you're just compiling stuff for yourself
<ikonia> which actually puts your system at risk
<goddard> ikonia: sure bud
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to create a folder as or for www-data
<ikonia> as you're overwrite ubuntu components
<goddard> ikonia: no you wont
<neredsenvy> outright without doing changegroups etc..
<goddard> ikonia: but dont worry about it
<ikonia> I'm not
<goddard> ikonia: haha
<goddard> ikonia: you should take a break man
<ikonia> ?
<goddard> you seem tense
<ikonia> not at all
<goddard> very aggressively trying to make people do what you want them to do
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> as I said "up to you"
<goddard> "up to you" but "get out of the channel unless you do it my way"
<goddard> pretty clear
<ikonia> nope
<goddard> ikonia: you are really helpful all the time
<goddard> you have helped me alot
<goddard> thanks man
<lustic_> im trying to change my device name,   gksu wont open hosts,   any solution?
<ikonia> lustic_: what exactly are you typing ?
<lustic_> ikonia, gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<ikonia> lustic_: and what error are you getting ?
<lustic_> ikonia,  it does abolutely nothing,  but i guess i didnt have gedit installed :P  bahaha brb
<nrdb> I notice that when my phone is pluged into my laptop the laptop monitors the state of charge of the phones battery, does anyone know what protocol is used to do this?
<bubbyroller2000> nrdb - I think it is down to the API and not a specific  protocol
<leftist> evening. i'm running ubuntu with xfce and i wanted to run compiz. i cant recall if i ever ran compiz in xfce, is it possible or do i need to switch to another window manager?
<xangua> leftist: yes, you need another window manager, compiz decorator comes with compiz
<leftist> ok thought so xangua.
<xangua> Gtk window decorator *
<leftist> thanks xangua
<xangua> http://wiki.compiz.org/Decorators/GTKWindowDecorator
<leftist> thanks xangua
<dav> hola
<dav> álgunas páginas recomendadas para aprender a utilizar unbuntu mate
<raspberrypifan> busca en google no mas
<Jef91> I am building a deb package for a C application. Does anyone know of a good guide for getting a second package containing debug symbols built separate from my main package?
<OerHeks> This document describes how to set up the debugging symbol packages ( *-dbg.deb and *-.dbgsym.ddeb ). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<Jef91> OerHeks, perfect. Thank you
<OerHeks> have fun
<Jef91> OerHeks, err thats not exactly what I'm looking for
<Jef91> I'm creating my own debian packages
<Jef91> and want to generate mypackage-dbg.deb
<Jef91> alongside mypackage.deb
<trism> Jef91: https://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<OerHeks> pkg-create-dbgsym i think
<Jef91> trism, this looks helpful. Thanks. Need to remember to check the debian wiki
<OerHeks> !info pkg-create-dbgsym
<ubottu> pkg-create-dbgsym (source: pkg-create-dbgsym): automatically build debug symbol ddeb packages. In component main, is extra. Version 0.69 (wily), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<waters33637> anyone got a sec to help setup openvpn on ubuntu?
<seaking> hi, i am having troubles understanding the so called "SSH Authentication" in Remmina Remote Desktop Client
<seaking> (for VNC)
<waters33637> seaking .. what's your question
<seaking> when i try to connect it will ask for a password for the a username, which i think is for the server. when i give it it says "Failed to bind on local port."
<gagalicious> i installed ubuntu on my workstation with raid card and used software raid1 on them. i tried to dd clone my disk but when i boot with the new combination, it reads /dev/disk/uuidnnnnnn is not found. and when i put back the original and checked my fstab, it has UUID for / etc. how can i clone and use without issues?
<waters33637> VNC ... Remote Desktop .. Lots of times has a single password to login to the desktop
<waters33637> are you on two nix machines?
<waters33637> or do you use putty?
<showaz> VNC slow, xpra better over ssh
<seaking> client:linux server:linux/RPi
<waters33637> nice ...
<waters33637> can u ssh into the Pi ?
<seaking> yes i can, with terminal
<daftykins> binding on a local port means it's trying to make use of a port <1024 on the host you're running it on, so likely it wants root for whatever reason to run
<seaking> firewall?
<LaserAllan> Hey there, I have recently bought a WIndows laptop that I want to run dualbooting on but I am unsure if I can run dual booting with linux on it since it comes with a windows recovery partition
<waters33637> ssh -L
<waters33637> the  -L option?
<seaking> well i am aware of "ssh -X 192.168.0.ip -l pi"
<pondo> help
 * seaking lol
<seaking> pondo help with what? :P
<pondo> i have a audio virous
<seaking> can u please explain more detailed ?
<waters33637> ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l exampleuser ip_address
<waters33637> Then connect to localhost:5901 via a VNC viewer such as TightVNC.
<bubbyroller2000> LaserAllan you can resize the partition during install - alternatively you could use a Virtual Machine and run Linux through that
<seaking> waters33637: for the pi? > ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l exampleuser ip_address
<waters33637> no ....
<pondo> Every now and then it playes a tune ... dit du dit and repeats it .
<waters33637> first establish an SSH tunnel
<LaserAllan> bubbyroller2000: But when i install GRUB won't it overwrite the act that uo cna use F7 in windwos to then recover windows so to speak?, whgat good would it do to resize the partition?, and runnig it in  vm sure, but I kinda want to use Linux over windows for everythign else except gaming
<waters33637> putty for the client side ... even on linux ... might be an easy option
<LaserAllan> Windows has a sad tendency to overtime slowdown quite significantly
<Legi0n> How do I set myself as owner?  I'm really hating entering passwords every 4.8 seconds or having to open up the terminal for simple drag and drops.
<bubbyroller2000> GRUB will be your main bootloader - it gives you the option to load from either windows or linux. Resizing the partition will allow you to free up some space to install linux alongside windows. The recovery partition will still be there - you are basically making the main windows partition smaller, then creating a new partition to install linux
<Legi0n> I'm on lubuntu
<Legi0n> If that helps
<Legi0n> Putting myself in the sudo group isn't enough.  There files in the main folder / that I need to work with, and I'd like to save myself hours and avoid using the terminal.
<slidinghorn> Legi0n: what exactly are you trying to edit?
<Legi0n> I'm trying to paste files into, and cut files out of, etc.
<Legi0n> Super simple flicks of a wrist.
<Legi0n> lol
<Legi0n> But I keep getting "Permission Denied" even being in the sudo group as administrator.
<Legi0n> Is there not a way to just make myself owner?
<Legi0n> 'cause I am... the owner. lol
<Bashing-om> Legi0n: No, root is the owner. Security is a linux strong point . See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo .
<TechnoCrunch> Hi
<bubbyroller2000> Legi0n, try sudo - s or poss chmod the read write permission
<Legi0n> Thanks!  I overlooked root in there lol
<winsoff> Does the LiveCD for ubuntu 15.10 have more than one boot option?
<TechnoCrunch> Does anyone here have a Macbook pro 5,1?
<bubbyroller2000> winsoff, yes it has boot as live cd or install right away
<winsoff> bubbyroller2000, I need the livecd to only have one boot option for this old Macbook 2,1.
<winsoff> How do I do that?
<winsoff> Preferably just the install.
<Bashing-om> winsoff: Yeah, will boot in the method you set in the firmwear, The live environment will boot either Legacy or UEFI if the system si EFI capable.
<winsoff> Bashing-om, I think the problem is that the processor is 64-bit, the OS is 64-bit, but the bootloader/bios is 32-bit.
<winsoff> I just need to strip it down to only have one boot option, so that the bug I am getting--which is a freeze during boot from the install disk with no input possibilities--will be impossible to encounter.
<Bashing-om> winsoff: I know not Mac, but 32 bit operating system will run fine on 64 bit hardware .
<winsoff> I plan to install a 64-bit version of ubuntu on it.
<Bashing-om> !mac | winsoff
<ubottu> winsoff: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Legi0n> Hmmm... It looks as though setting myself as root doesn't save.  Any suggestions?
<winsoff> See, I tried that stuff, and still have problems.
<winsoff> I will try again.
<Bashing-om> winsoff: I am sure there are those here who are Mac literate . Wait for their advise .
<winsoff> Indeed. Thank you for your eagerness.
<Vyse007> Would anyone be willing to help me with a Kubuntu problem? The #kubuntu channel seems empty.
<Bashing-om> !ask | Vyse007 Kubuntu is supported here too
<ubottu> Vyse007 Kubuntu is supported here too: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vyse007> I am having this weird kwin dialog hang every now and then with Kubuntu 15.10 (http://imgur.com/oRAbQET)
<Vyse007> The dialog seems to be stuck there, and after about 30 seconds or so, starts displaying and behaving correctly.
<Vyse007> While it's being displayed this way, however, I can't close it at all; I can only move it around.
<Vyse007> The only way to close it is to kill it from the terminal.
<Vyse007> Tried searching kde bugzilla, but it returns a ton of results, and I am not really sure on how to describe this issue.
<sebb77> help, i have erased my previous version of ubuntu and the installation failed now i am running a lubuntu livecd and it doesnt let me install it it says the creation of swap space in partition 3 SCSI1 sda0 failed
<sebb77> i cant close it and reattempt
<sebb77> what should i do
<sebb77> brb
<john__> hello
<john__> can some one give me an idea as to what channel to go to , for help on python
<john__> i have two books python for the absolute beginner and more python for the absolute beginner
<john__> i just took a class in C++ on windows
<somsip> john__: #python
<john__> so i understand using code-blocks ide and some logic as to starting to program
<somsip> john__: it's not something to discuss here
<john__> i went to channel #python
<john__> and it wont let me talk
<somsip> !registar | john__
<somsip> !register | john__
<ubottu> john__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<john__> !registrar | mulligan
<john__> ??
<mulligan> is a password required to keep my name on xchat
<johefernan> ¬_¬
<Taco__> Can someone link to me a resource to install GNOME on ubuntu 14.04?
<Taco__> I haven't found what I'm looking for and tried to get GNOME from software centre
<somsip> !info gnome-desktop | Taco__
<ubottu> Taco__: Package gnome-desktop does not exist in wily
<somsip> !info gnome-session | Taco__
<ubottu> Taco__: gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 249 kB
<somsip> Taco__: ^^^ that one
<Taco__> Thank you!
<linux_nub_94> hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a seperate SSD on my  windows pc but running into some issues, is this the right channel to ask for help?
<somsip> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> Package gnome-session-fallback does not exist in wily
<Jonii^> Hello. I'm trying to get wireless connection working on my ubuntu. I have atheron qualcomm wlan thingie, within Lenovo Yoga laptop
<codencrazy> I'm a moderately experienced linux user, but having a hard time getting my 2nd monitor configured
<Jonii^> I asked this question while I'm reading this: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet Because of no internet connection, the first item on the list is surprisingly difficult to accomplish
<cfoch> how can I know who is the author of certain installed package?
<somsip> cfoch: you could check launchpad.net to see who the maintainer is
<cfoch> I htought there was a simplemagic  command
<cfoch> has someone used arcanist here?
<somsip> !info arcanist
<ubottu> arcanist (source: phabricator): Command line interface for Phabricator (review platform). In component universe, is optional. Version 0~git20150803-1 (wily), package size 376 kB, installed size 2355 kB
<codencrazy> cfoch, we use arcanist at work every day, whats up?
<ElTimo> Ok, I just screwed up my partition table, but I haven't rebooted yet and it's my root drive. What can I do?
<ElTimo> Everything is still intact until I reboot.
<codencrazy> I suggest you don't reboot :) lol
<ElTimo> lol
<cfoch> codencrazy: do you use it in git-phab?
<cfoch> !help ubottu
 * cfoch thought that would list me the commands that the bot accepts
<somsip> !brain | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Jef91> So I'm trying to compile a debian package from C source. I see the source compile, but at the end of the compile none of the compiled files are added to the debian package. Just docs are contained with in it. Any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<somsip> Jef91: this is ubuntu. Try asking in #debian
<TechnoCrunch> Um I don't have a Xorg config file but when I try to go into ctrl+alt+f1 all I get is a black screen I also have a nvidia gpu but 2 of them on my macbook pro 5 1
<cfoch> does the ubottu stores all the conversation on IRC?
<somsip> !logs | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<TechnoCrunch> So I can't create an Xorg file so I can't do anything about my x server
<cfoch> may I know how much weight is the log of conversation stored in that server?
<Jef91> somsip, I asked there as well. Compiling the debian package for Ubuntu.
<somsip> TechnoCrunch: what is stopping you from creating onw?
<somsip> cfoch: weight?
<TechnoCrunch> Shitty closed source Nvidia drivers by the look of it cause that what google says for me
<somsip> Jef91: you're packaging for Ubuntu? Have you checked the packaging faq? !packaging will show it
<cfoch> weigh*
<cfoch> I mean the size of the information there...
<somsip> cfoch: all of it
<bderagon> really really struggling getting this second monitor to be recognized, I've reconfigured X, blown away my xorg.conf, the amd driver can see the 2nd monitor, but if I enable it, tells me I need a reboot, its in the xorg.conf, I reboot, and still can't send anything to it for display
<TechnoCrunch> So my crap nvidia drivers are disabling me to go into ctrl+alt+f1 and kill xorg and create an xorg.config file
<somsip> TechnoCrunch: does nvidia-settings run?
<Jef91> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<bderagon> it is working, cause I can move my mouse to it, and get a nice X in ubuntu 15.04 here, that tells me I can't do squat with it
<TechnoCrunch> Yes it does somsip
<cfoch> somsip?
<somsip> TechnoCrunch: are you using that to create your xorg.conf?
<bderagon> so, everything knows its there, I just can't get it to display a frign desktop
<cfoch> all of it? how much?
<somsip> cfoch: it collects all irc logs for all channels.
<somsip> *ubuntu- channels
<cfoch> what is the size of all that information?
<somsip> cfoch: it depends how much people talk. Go look.
<TechnoCrunch> somsip, No I'm not using nvidia-settings to generate my xorg.conf but trying to use sudo Xorg configuration to create it
<bderagon> techno, if you have the nvidia drivers installed, that won't work, they'll overwrite the generated one last I checked
<somsip> TechnoCrunch: sounds like you have an alternative approach to try then - using the nvidia-settings setup
<TechnoCrunch> yeah I have that open and allows me to save to a non-existant xorg.conf file
<somsip> TechnoCrunch: which then makes it exist
<TechnoCrunch> yas
<TechnoCrunch> it's there
<somsip> TechnoCrunch: there is no xorg.conf by default any more
<TechnoCrunch> thanks for the help somsip
<bderagon> well, this is awesome, I can get games to use my 2nd monitor through steam, but still can't get the desktop to use it
<bderagon> I can even change the resolution of it through xrandr, and watch the resolution change on the monitor; is there some magic trick I'm missing to enable the desktop/show it in the "Displays" settings of ubuntu?
<free29> hello there
<Guest59557> got ubuntu going on ppc
<Guest59557> got youtube working on PPC
<Guest59557> anyone using ppc
<TechnoCrunch> Guest59557, what PowerPC?
<Guest59557> 15 in aluminum 1.25 gig  2 gig mem
<somsip> Guest59557: do you have a support question, because this would go better in #ubuntu-offtopic (if it really is about ubuntu)
<Guest59557> no happlyly have youtube working with MIDORI and gnash
<somsip> Guest59557: then stay and help others, or take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest59557> ok!
<Jonii^^> So it looks like I have to manually compile my own drivers to make my wireless connection work again? :(
<Spider> bummer
<Jonii^^> Uh, I haven't compiled code before
<Jonii^^> Where do I run make command?
<Jonii^^> Any rules of thumb or something, I'm not sure how this drivers package(backports its called) is structured
<Guest59557> what firmware
<Guest59557> what ur card brand
<Guest59557> what kind of wifi card?
<Guest59557> anyone know how to get battery monitor in pannel of xfce
<Jonii^^> Guest59557: atheron qualcomm device
<Jonii^^> 168c:0041
<Guest59557> ill look
<Jonii^^> I'm having trouble compiling anything. Make fails
<Jonii^^> I don't know why :(
<Jonii^^> Guest59557: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Atheros wifi 168c:0041(QCA6164) is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest59557> bummer
<jpmh> I have a 14.4 server that periodically dies - how do I discover what killed i when I get it back up?
<somsip> jpmh: check /var/log/syslog
<jpmh> somsip, ty, heading there now
<jpmh> somsip, nothing in the syslog other than a gap between a cron job which runs every hour and the restart - any other suggestions
<somsip> jpmh: does the restart happen with any regularity?
<jpmh> somsip, it does not restar, I need to restart it, and NO, this is the second time it has happened since I installed it a couple of weeks ago
<somsip> jpmh: so what happens that means 'dies' that is not a stop or reboot?
<jpmh> it is a stop as far as I can tell.
<somsip> jpmh: how do you access the server? SSH or direct access?
<jpmh> somsip, ssh, it is remote
<somsip> jpmh: so are you telling me the server stops, then you SSH in and reboot it?
<jpmh> somsip, I have the NOC re-boot it for me
<somsip> NOC?
<jpmh> somesip, network operations center
<somsip> jpmh: I'd suggest getting them to provide more information about what state it's really in
<Jonii^^> I'm getting "permission denied" errors when running "make defconfig-ath10k" :3
<jpmh> somesip, all they can tell me is that they too need to re-boot it
<somsip> jpmh: is this your dedicated server or a hosted VM?
<jpmh> somsip, a leased dedicated machine
<somsip> jpmh: and it just crashes, sometimes, with nothing in logs. I'd still want to exclude hardware issues.
<jpmh> somsip, hardware issues have been removed by the fact that I copied my config to a spare server after the first time.  The spare server had been running centos for over a year.  This is a sort of test to see if I want to change to ubuntu
<crazyhorse> is there a way i can share the internet of my computer with another computer?
<somsip> !ics | crazyhorse
<ubottu> crazyhorse: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<somsip> jpmh: then, it's a fairly weak suggestion, but I'd set up iostat or similar to dump to a log so you have something to look at next time it crashes
<somsip> jpmh: what services is it running?
<crazyhorse> somsip: that seems to be for wifi connnections
<jpmh> somsip, what is iostat?  As to services it is runing, not much sshd, postfix, dovecot and apache are the only things that I have added or configured that are not standard part of a 14.4 server install
<somsip> crazyhorse: not exclusively - see "Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method" for example
<somsip> jpmh: check the logs for those services
<somsip> !info iostat | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: Package iostat does not exist in wily
<Jonii^^> Ah, okay, so, I got permission denied because a file wasn't set to be allowed to be run as executable
<somsip> !find iostat
<ubottu> Found: banshee-extension-radiostationfetcher, pcp-import-iostat2pcp
<jpmh> somsip, I had already checked those logs, nothing there
<Jonii^^> Also, I applied patch incorrectly. Forgot one ";" at the end of one statement, got a kilometer long error from make :3
<somsip> jpmh: iostat, iotop etc can monitor mem, cpu and other usage and dump data
<dafb> jpmh: could your isp be blocking those services?
<jpmh> somsip, ty, I will read up on them
<crazyhorse> somsip, that one says it requires two ethernet cards :/
<jpmh> dafb, no, all works well for about a week and then the server just stops
<C00k33-m0st3r> how to setup
<cuc> Hello. I have a question... Sometimes (actually, almost 50% of the cases) when my computer starts up, Ubuntu Mate won't load. My screen just freezes... How do I fix this?
<MyFriend> Greetings! I want to install calm window manager
<MyFriend> I don't know how to do this yet as it is not in the repositories
<MyFriend> There is this link but I don't know what to do with the file http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/openbsd-cwm.1.html
<MyFriend> I am here now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cwm/5.6-4
<rww> MyFriend: which Ubuntu version?
<MyFriend> Oh ok I figured it out
<Dylan____> Hey guys im creating a partiton that the hard disk only has 250gigs what do i do
<MyFriend> rww, thnak you for your help, perhaps you can give me a hand with this, how do I a) get rid of that horrible bongo drum sound at the login screen and b) how do I choose which apps run upon booting? to answer your question I think I am on 14.04 I just installed it!
<rww> No idea on either of those. The party line for 14.04 and cwm "It's not in Ubuntu repos, there may be unofficial methods, we don't support them.". The non-party line is "at your own risk download the relevant packages for vivid and try installing them"
<MyFriend> rww, I just clicked on "Desktop-preferences" and I got a box which says "Desktop manager is not active"
<Dylan____> Guys im having trouble installing grub boot loader
<Dylan____> It says the amd64 thing couldnt install to /target/
<BlackArts> how do i resize my desktop with gnome? please?
<ilhami> GModule (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch)
<ilhami> what should I do? Get a newer version of GLib?
<DalekSec> w ilhami
<ilhami> DalekSec, ?
<DalekSec> ilhami: Sorry, tab button got too fresh with my fingers.
<ilhami> so what was the answer?
<ubuntCake> how do I change the FQDN of an ubuntu host?
<ubuntCake> just edit /etc/hosts?
<BlackArts> i fixed it.. it ened up being a setting on my tv that fixed it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | BlackArts
<ubottu> BlackArts: Glad you made it! :-)
<OerHeks> ubuntCake, 2 places, /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<OerHeks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ubuntCake> I got it, thanks
<ubuntCake> "/etc/hostname" has the $HOST_NAME, /etc/hosts has $IP $FQDN $HOST_NAME
<jhg301> HELLO ,🌹, I just wanted to send you a message.🌹
<jhg301> I wish  the good for you  as I wish it for myself.
<jhg301> (SIMPLY)
<jhg301> -(1) Just Take a brief idea about Islam .(you won't lose anything)
<jhg301> -(2) Just read a let bit about Islam .(Consider it as a general culture).
<jhg301> -(3) Just Give yourself a chance to know the truth that will make you happy .(You are a beneficiary,no one else)
<MyFriend> Hi there, I installed calm window manager, how can I log out from the terminal if I am not using gnome?
<MyFriend> using 14.04 here
<jhg301> http://www.islamland.com/eng
<jhg301> https://www.edialogue.org
<jhg301> That's all. ☃
<jhg301> If you need any help. I'm ready.🌹
<jhg301> Save this message. To read it later. Maybe you need it someday.🌹
<jhg301> -↠ May Allah (God) grant you all good.🌹. Amen.
<derock299>  hello, I have a problem, lately my left hand menu panel becomes unresponsive after 30 minutes, also I won't be able to launch any application, the system freezes except for current open pages or applications. I am using ubuntu 14.04....please I need help
<shmoon_> can I specify the user for the mail command ?
<shmoon_> I want to read the mail of another user
<user> ...
<derock299>  hello, I have a problem, lately my left hand menu panel becomes unresponsive after 30 minutes, also I won't be able to launch any application, the system freezes except for current open pages or applications. I am using ubuntu 14.04....please I need help
<lotuspsychje> !patience | derock299
<ubottu> derock299: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BlitzerHound> I had a /hopefully/ quick question if anyone feels up to answering it.
<BlitzerHound> It's concerning screen reader stuff.
<BigBaby> hey BlitzerHound, feel free to ask, no need to ask if you can ask, just ask your question
<BlitzerHound> Well, just wanted to see if anyone was around, honestly.
<BlitzerHound> Anyway
<BigBaby> :-)
<BlitzerHound> I downloaded a program called NVDA, and I ran it under wine. But... I don't think it did anything? And I read the help file, but none of the stuff seems related to ubuntu/linux, all windows commands
<BlitzerHound> I know it ran, or think it did, because I heard a chiming noise. But nothing came up, and I don't really see it open in the task bar or anything
<BigBaby> not my specialty, but as for Wine, think of it like a windows container within linux, so sure the commands will be windows commands. you could try to check the wine logs, and see maybe there was some missing dependency on your linux installation.
<BlitzerHound> Okay. I... don't really know how to do all that, so I'll just ask a secondary question. How do I use Orca? It mostly just reads... everything but text.
<MyFriend> how can I get rid of the bongo drum sound on the login screen?
<MyFriend> on 14.04
<BigBaby> all the logs will be in /var/logs usually.
<BigBaby> sometimes they are in folders names as the program you are running.
<BigBaby> or siles with same name as the program you are running
<BigBaby> i am mostly a Linux Server user, not so much on desktop, but the core is same on both BlitzerHound
<BlitzerHound> Well, lets say that even if I DID see those logs, I didn't know what to do with them or they may perhaps be gibberish to me. :D Any idea about the orca thing? I mean, it already comes installed on the system so I figure maybe there's a ay to look at the commands or something?
<BigBaby> you can paste the logs into pastebin.org and post the url to it here, people may then review them, and maybe help.
<ubuntCake> Does anyone know what the IP 127.0.1.1 is doing in /etc/resolv.conf, and how it is able to perform DNS queries?
<ctlaltdel> 64 tabs firefox pesonal record
<BigBaby> yes, it refers the DNS query to the localhost which in turn has the DNS servers set to the servers set in the router, or from the ISP.
<BigBaby> 127.0.0.1 is the same of saying SELF
<Dylan____> Guys can i install the wifi drivers when i boot up into ubuntu through a usb?
<BigBaby> if your computer is set to connect using DHCP, then ctlaltdel the DHCP server will give the DNS servers, so any query made to the localhost, will be redirected to the DNS servers.
<BigBaby> ctlaltdel, Hope this helps
<ctlaltdel> thanks!
<ctlaltdel> Han shot first
<ubuntCake> ok, because "dig @8.8.8.8 google.com" is giving me different results than "dig @127.0.1.1 google.com"
<BigBaby> google is not an example, try a site you know is only hosted on a single server, and not on cloud deployment
<BigBaby> ubuntCake, are you having problem? or just trying to understand?
<ubuntCake> I am trying to set up bind DNS server
<ubuntCake> I have got it to forward requests, but I want an authoratative DNS server.
<lotuspsychje> how about you guys ask in ##networking
<BigBaby> in the bind conf can you see which address the server is bound to?
<BigBaby> lotuspsychje, this is Ubuntu networking, why send him away? he is asking about ubuntu, no?
<lotuspsychje> BigBaby: i dont send him away, im trying to make it easier for you to understand
<BigBaby> no problem lotuspsychje thank you.
<lisbeth> Happy holidays from ubuntu server
<MyFriend> how can I access an external hd from the terminal?
<MyFriend> it is plugged but i need to access it from the terminal as i am on a window manager
<lisbeth> MyFriend type "lsblk"
<lisbeth> then coy and paste the output into www.hastebin.com
<MyFriend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14278954/
<holyguyver> I am having an odd problem with my sound cards. My sound cards are 0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_hda_intel 2 snd_usb_audio one of those intels is hdmi which I wish to disable, the other is realtek which I want to be the default. How do I go about this?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holyguyver> lotuspsychje: I already tried to volume aplet, & sadly that did not work. I have also spent the past two hours in forums reading about black listing & alsa base, none of it has been working for me :'(
<t3> Anyone knows whether there are any specialists for Lucid still hanging around anywhere ?
<bazhang> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<bazhang> its eol t3
<bazhang> upgrade to a supported version t3
<t3> I know :-(
<bazhang> t3 that means no support in here either
<t3> But I'll have to use it for another 4 months
<arc_love> one
<arc_love> gogoggo
<t3> Thought here would be at least 1/1740 who can help - not officially support
<bazhang> t3 not on this channel no
<bazhang> t3 please stop asking for an eol support issue
<t3> Is there another channel I could try ?
<arc_love> what is this going to do??
<rww> i don't know of a channel for supporting unsupported ubuntu versions, no :[
<fai> hello, is there a quick way to let me preview pics in PCmanFM? i always have to right click them 1 by one...
<somsip> fai: ISTR there is an option to generate thumbnails, but it's set to minimum size. Lower the size to get more thumbnails, but slower performance
<t3> As I said: I'm not looking for official support. There are people talking about programming a sinclair z80 nowadays - why not hoping that there's a talk about Lucid still going on somewhere ?
<fai> somsip you thai? lol
<somsip> fai: no - just live here
<fai> and ty ill try
<fai> me too
<fai> in chiang mai currently
<thuongnd> :v
<derener> Question.... why are libc6-i386 and libc6:i386 both existing? is it for compatibility with binaries built earlier?
<somsip> derener: multiarch support - some packages need 32bit libs
<derener> is libc6-i386 for binaries built before libc6:386?
<somsip> derener: if you have a 64 bit system, like that libc6-i386 is actually libc6-i386:x64 (though in some way that makes little sense)
<derener> if i run an old binary it's going to ask for lib6-i386
<rww> (amd64)
<derener> is this the only reason it is kept?
<somsip> derener: it will ask for either the 64 bit or the 32 bit version
<somsip> rww: as yes - ta
<derener> libc6-i386 used to be part of the system. then it was kept for older binaries that would ask for it
<somsip> derener: it is "GNU C Library: 32-bit shared libraries for AMD64"
<sheikha>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sheikha gxeumurdjknh
<fai> dropped for a while dont know if i got any response
<somsip> fai: nothing since my suggestion about thumbnails
<fai> hmm, care to explain ISTR? sorry quite new to linux
<nrsk>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER nrsk pjtaapdbficy
<somsip> fai: I Seem To Remember...
<rww> nrsk: no space in front of it
<fai> o lol, ty then ill see if i can find more info online
<somsip> fai: On the menu - Edit, Preferences, Display
<fai> ah cristalclear now thx somsip, its hell for me to look things up over the internet over here. so ty very much for your time!
<somsip> fai: np
<xaos> hi
<derener> ubuntu seems to craving users but the users find it hard to use
<somsip> derener: better off in #ubuntu-offtopic with that train of thought...
<derener> the installer is mouse driven but after you install it you are driven to the console by ubuntu-forums
<derener> ok
<derener> why is the ubuntu roadmap offtopic?
<rww> because it's not ubuntu support
<derener> i didn't know that this channel is only for support
<somsip> !topic | derener
<ubottu> derener: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sitou> hi guy
<locksmith> Hey Ubuntu developers, this bug is very annoying: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/1350334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506166 in vte3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1350334 Bracketed paste should be per-terminal [PATCH]" [Medium,Fix released]
<somsip> locksmith: this isn't the developers channel - just support
<locksmith> How can I get a new update?
<Dylan____> Anyone here installed zorion os before?
<locksmith> how do I patch myself
<somsip> locksmith: looks like it's "Fix released"
<Dylan____> Cause i cant even install it through a dvd nor usb
<Dylan____> It just lags and freezes
<somsip> Dylan____: it's not supported here - they will have their own support channel
<Dylan____> Ah ok
<Dylan____> Thx anyways
<locksmith> so I gotta rebuild it
<locksmith> and apply the patch
<locksmith> basically
<somsip> locksmith: looks like it's been backported - what version do you have now?
<locksmith> 3.19.0-42-generic #48~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 18 10:24:49 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<somsip> !info vte trusty
<ubottu> Package vte does not exist in trusty
<somsip> locksmith: so is this a problem with vte, or gnome-terminal or what?
<locksmith> nm
<derener> Dylan____: better try an os that has more users
<Dylan____> Ahh well i got a macbook thats inoperable:/ used to have windows xp on it now i wanted to install zorin but i grt weird graphics errors etc
<somsip> !mac | Dylan____ (FWIW)
<ubottu> Dylan____ (FWIW): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<NoCode> Hi is there anyway to completely remove an application and its folders/ dependencies so it doesn't conflict with a newer version of said program? I want to install from another source.
<Jonii^^> Like, script or something. I have Lenovo Yoga, but the wrap-around doesn't work. I was thinking if creating some sort of trigger for when laptop wraps around to do stuff, like disable touchpad...
<Lurchy> forgive the noob question...but is it easy to take a snapshot of a drive with an Ubu image........and then move it to say...a SSD drive and be able to boot offa the new ssd drive?
<Lurchy> ive done this in windows...but still learning about disk management in linux
<BlackArts> good question Lurchy , im not sure ive heard of one
<k1l_> Lurchy: use tools for that like dd
<imofftopic> hi
<imofftopic> I've lost my wifi and sound
<imofftopic> I type sudo ifconfig
<imofftopic> only shows ethernet and loopback
<imofftopic> no wlan
<nrsk> hi I'm solving formating Numbering/ordered list bug in libreoffice  https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42788
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 42788 in Writer "FORMATTING - Numbering/ordered list results in misaligned text after a certain level: default indent does not match with the width of numbers/bullets" [Normal,New]
<nrsk> and I changed the numbering alignment to the right and I increase the indentation but it affect all the Numbering/ordered list not only the Roman numbers. could you help me? where should I look to correct the style and make it default for Roman numbers only
<cooldharma06> hi all
<cooldharma06> i am trying to forward my packets to another machine
<cooldharma06> i used iptables and followed this link. -> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/4/html/Security_Guide/s1-firewall-ipt-fwd.html
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, like a redirection for a specific port or ip?
<cooldharma06> BlackFate i want both ip and port
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, i think you need something like that https://www.google.gr/search?q=laravel&oq=laravel&aqs=chrome..69i57.942j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<cooldharma06> i want to forward my smtp packet from one network to another one
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, you can always use a proxy app to do that
<cooldharma06> with iptbales i cant able to achieve this one??
<oaulakh> why my sound not working in ubuntu, it was working fine but after reboot i don't have sound anymore, any suggestion, and yes i didn't even install anything yet
<oaulakh> why my sound not working in ubuntu, it was working fine but after reboot i don't have sound anymore, any suggestion, and yes i didn't even install anything yet. in windows it's working perfect but i dunno what problem i am facing in ubuntu now
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, sorry for that link --> check this http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-redirecting-network-traffic-to-a-new-ip-using-iptables/
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, with PREROUTING
<BlackFate> oaulakh, open your sound settings
<cooldharma06> BlackFate thanks i ll check this one
<oaulakh> BlackFate, i checked in settings also in alsamixer but my device not showing in sound settings somehow i dunno why, but i boot in windows it's working just fine
<BlackFate> oaulakh, why play with alsamixer? Ubuntu uses pulseaudio over alsa, so you should focus on pulse for starters
<LaserAllan> Hey there, anyone in here who has any recomendations as far as If i want to dual boot with Windows on a laptop that comes with a recovery partition?, i have been told that if i install Linux on it, GRUB will replace the bootloader that lets me recover windows and thus eliminating any warranty and way of reinstalling a valid Windows license
<oaulakh> BlackFate, but still sound not working i can't see my input device in setting
<milo_> hi all
<milo_> I need to implement a small server that can track certain words between the post office, is it possible?
<urine_boy> hi everyone, i like racism
<urine_boy> i hate black people (niggers) because they are black
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, it's true if you don't make a backup of that systrem drive with ghost
<BlackFate> oaulakh, please paste the output of aplay -l and pacmd list-sinks
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: And if i were to do this, how am i supposed to get windows to dual boot with linux on that laptop then?, just trying to figure out this so i won't void the warranty on it :)
<milo_> sorry about my english, some write spanish?
<BlackFate> LaserAllan, I created an image of the system before I install ubuntu. When I need to send it to service I just restore everything
<oaulakh> BlackFate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14279810/
<milo_> please, i really need some help...
<BlackFate> oaulakh, lets focus on that "No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon."
<BlackFate> oaulakh, as a user run, pulseaudio -D and test your sound again
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, simple first make a backup of system recovery drives to image in norton ghost and than use wubi to install ubuntu with windows, so simple bro. and when ever you face some issue restore everything go to your vendor for fix
<BlackFate> wubi is kinda deprecated
<oaulakh> BlackFate, still not working
<BlackFate> oaulakh, is pulseaudio running?
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: Does sound simple, I just dont wanna void the warranty on a 1000 Dollar laptop
<oaulakh> BlackFate, yes now it's running
<LaserAllan> I have been against laptops for so long buit now i am ion need of one
<LaserAllan> I just iwsh Linux had had vulkan and that game devs ahd used vulkan allready
<BlackFate> oaulakh, does pacmd list-sinks return any sinks now?
<LaserAllan> becuase then i could just throw MS out the door
<oaulakh> BlackFate, no
<oaulakh> BlackFate, sorry it say sdeamon startup failed
<cooldharma06> BlackFate i did but it still not redirecting
<BlackFate> oaulakh, can you paste the exact error? thanks
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, oh my sweet baby please ask someone who have experience with norton ghost and all that, it's simple until you make it chaostic :)
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, did you flush your rules and everything before you start making any changes?
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: I suppose google is my friend int that case:D
<cooldharma06> http://pastebin.com/ESrcyjMR
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, yes and brain is your worker to do things right way, start now :)
<cooldharma06> http://pastebin.com/7dJhcnyi  BlackFate
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: Will do, hopefully i won't end up witha  broken laptop after this, i just wish theyde just godamn give me the disc or usb stick you know and i could jus treinstall it whjen i feel like it
<LaserAllan> Feels allot simpler that way
<oaulakh> BlackFate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14279855/
<LaserAllan> Becuase I plan to mainly run linux on it and then have Windows for gaming, until Linux actually takes the head from MS which i really hope will happen at some point thanks to vulkan
<oaulakh> hahahhahaha
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, soon or later it will
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, only as user. not root. can you run pulseaudio -v -D ? (with verbose)
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: I haven't used linux for more than maybe 8 motnhs but i lvoe it for servers
<LaserAllan> so amazing
<LaserAllan> Security and the fact that you don't have to be surveryed and monitored and fail2ban was a really neat tool that once i finally got it working lioke i wanted is really damn nice to have
<cooldharma06> BlackFate demon startup failed if i run with sudo startup successful
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, this deamon needs to run as user.. please kill the root daemon
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, download some ghost.exe and it will make your bootable pandrive, i think it will be of 2.5mb maybe than backup drive or ask me i done it alot of time, but first write down which drive have what type of data and how big it is , go to mycomputer and than select manage when right click on it than select disks and management and write down details before you sharp your sword :)
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, I just need to see what verbosive errors you get when you run pulseaudio -v -D (please kill the root instance before you ran this)
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: Indeed I will write down your name here from irc so I will remember, I haven't actually recieved the laptop yet but thanks allot for beeing so helpful :)
<LaserAllan> More power to linux hopefully
<cooldharma06> http://pastebin.com/NfMUk1Bc
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, yup i have dual booth too but i love linux for educational and programming purpose and all that :)
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, what ubuntu do you use?
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, run "rm -rf ~/.config/pulse/"
<cooldharma06> sorry debian one min i ll check in my ubuntu machine
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, windows is good for playing games as u said before ;)
<oaulakh> BlackFate, can i get my sound back bro?
<stas> привет
<BlackFate> oaulakh, sorry i mixed the usernames. run  pulseaudio -v -D
<oaulakh> ok
<LaserAllan> oaulakh: Yeah but I really want Linux to take that helmet becuase Windows at least had a tendency to get very worn down and slow after some time, I have had issues with my linux servers, but trhat has mostly been very specific applications that has had updates made to them which has ended up breaking (PLEX for example) but other than things has worked quite well.
<Guest67081> o
<Guest67081> \
<Guest67081> ok
<cooldharma06> BlackFate great i ll wait for some min after that i ll ping you.. :)
<oaulakh> LaserAllan, sometime it show some weired behavious like kernel is much complex and we are just bignners to understand but some people whoo do can do magic anywhere :)
<oaulakh> BlackFate, still fail
<oaulakh> BlackFate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14279914/
<BlackFate> oaulakh, "rm -rf ~/.config/pulse/" and then try the following. "killall pulseaudio && sleep 3 && pulseaudio -v -D"
<BlackFate> oaulakh, i think we found the error :)
<BlackFate> oaulakh, also avoid using sudo with pulseaudio
<oaulakh> ohh my bad
<BlackFate> oaulakh, if you have trouble deleting the folder, try as root to delete it
<oaulakh> BlackFate, yup i did all but still fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/14279934/
<BlackFate> oaulakh, ls -al /home/boo/.config/pulse//daemon.conf
<oaulakh> BlackFate, demon startup successfull with sudo but still no sound
<BlackFate> oaulakh, well.. don't run it as sudo... it wont work
<oaulakh> BlackFate, no such file or directory
<BlackFate> oaulakh, and you are probably messing with the file permissions too
<oaulakh> BlackFate, got error from ls no such file or directory
<oaulakh> ohhh yeah i got it
<oaulakh> BlackFate, yes i did
<oaulakh> ohh man so that's why all this happening
<oaulakh> BlackFate, i did mistake like chmod 777 userHomeDirectory :(, now how i can fix it back
<BlackFate> oaulakh, try "killall pulseaudio" make sure that no pulseaudio runs with ps -ef | grep pulseaudio. then "sudo rm -rf /home/boo/.config/pulse/" then as user pulseaudio -v -D
<oaulakh> how to get back all permissions or i think i should make new user in ubuntu again right to make thing work properly right
<BlackFate> oaulakh, did you do chmod -R or just chmod?
<oaulakh> chmod -R
<oaulakh> means all subdirectories :(
<BlackFate> oaulakh, its ok, try the last one I sent you
<lubuntu> hi
<oaulakh> BlackFate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14279969/ fail again
<Guest49449> Is tehre
<BlackFate> oaulakh, pulseaudio -vvvv -D
<Guest49449> Is there a program to do keeymappings w/ a graphical user interface
<oaulakh> BlackFate, failed still
<wil__> I upgrade to ubuntu 15.10 last night and now Xorg is using ~100% cpu. I have a Radeon HD 8570  graphics card and am using the recommend drivers. Any idea what's causing it?
<Guest49449> my laptop has keys that ubunut doesn recognize now
<BlackFate> oaulakh, do you get a better error though:?
<oaulakh> BlackFate, no i get same error as previous it's permission related i think i should do something for new user maybe i should check if it's work in guest?
<wil__> @<Guest49449> AntiMirco. It's mainly for game pads but it might work on a keyboard.
<oaulakh> BlackFate, i will msg you if it's work ok let me loguot this user
<BlackFate> oaulakh, yes do that, but check something for me. ps -ef | grep pulse. is that running?
<oaulakh> ok
<Guest49449> I'll check it wout thatnks wil__
<BlackFate> Guest49449, you can check if these keys are recognized in the first place by running xev in a terminal, after you do that, press the keys and see if you get a feedback from xev
<MyFriend> Hello, how can I turn the animations off on ubuntu 14.04
<MyFriend> the slow fading of windows etc
<MyFriend> to completely do away with them so that when i reboot they dont re-emerge
<BlackFate> MyFriend, install compiz config settings manager and disable them
<MyFriend> ok
<Spacedog_ie> yo
<MyFriend> i installed it BlackFate how do i specifically disable them?
<Spacedog_ie> hi guys, what files do I need to backup/restore for contacts info?
<Guest49449> Hey, BlackFate, I treid xev and the keys i'm having a proglem with aren't giving a response.... are they phiysically broken
<oaulakh> BlackFate, still no sound http://paste.ubuntu.com/14279969/
<BlackFate> Guest49449, nope, linux is probably failing to recognize them
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> hello guys
<oaulakh> wait wrong output
<Guest49449> g
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> what
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> friends
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> hi
<Spacedog_ie> hi TNT
<Guest49449> BlackFate, does that mean I can't really do anything as a new user?
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> hey spacedog friends
<Spacedog_ie> soul mates for life!, what's up bro?
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> nothing
<MyFriend> BlackFate, i made a huge mistake
<MyFriend> i dont know what happened
<Spacedog_ie> ah, same here, just ketting help with my phone
<MyFriend> but i messed up
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> spacedog hey
<BlackFate> oaulakh, the deamon keeps starting in root mode. try the last steps from the paste but use pulseaudio -vvvv -D instead
<cfhowlett> TTTTNNNNNNTT,  spacedog, this is ubuntu support, not social chitchat.  stay on topic or go to #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<BlackFate> MyFriend, please elaborate
<MyFriend> BlackFate, it logged me out and now there's no panel on gnome
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> cmon
<Spacedog_ie> MX4 is a piece of crap, so I got a BQ, trying to mave contacts
<TTTTNNNNNNTT> who plays minecraft pe
<k1l_> Spacedog_ie: #ubuntu-touch is the phone releated channel
<BlackFate> MyFriend, run unity-reset
<k1l_> !ot | TTTTNNNNNNTT
<ubottu> TTTTNNNNNNTT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MyFriend> BlackFate, I am on cwm window manager right now but unity/gnome got all messed up, how do i restore it from the terminal? i dont know what i did i unchecked composites
<oaulakh> BlackFate, it's old post sorry, but i did 4vvvv as u said but not working
<BlackFate> oaulakh, no additional errors?
<wil__> I kinda fixed the issue with Xorg using all my cpu. I went into mate tweak and disabled all window effects and enabled "use less resources" now the cpu ussage is at ~4% and jumps up 50% every few min
<MyFriend> BlackFate, what do i type on the terminal? I am cwm i dont know if it will work logged from cwm but i cannot run anything from gnome/unity as there's no panel
<oaulakh> same permissions error
<cooldharma06> BlackFate any suggestions (iptables)??
<MyFriend> BlackFate, it says unity-reset command not found
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, there are tons of guides. check this one for example http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-port-redirection-with-iptables/. please flush your rules before that
<BlackFate> MyFriend, run "unity"
<cooldharma06> thanks BlackFate:)
<cfhowlett> wil__, sounds like you might have low system or gpu ram.  killing effects helps.  you might also find using a less demanding  desktop environment helpful.  test for yourself: sudo apt install lxde xfce4                       logut/choose an alternate DE/login
<MyFriend> BlackFate, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14280072/
<MyFriend>  I told you I am logged in on calm window manager because if i log into unity there's no panel
<wil__> @cfhowlett I have 2 GB gpu ram and 8 System ram and everything was running fine until I upgraded to 15.10
<cfhowlett> wil__, will unity and mate are known to be hungry beasts ...
<BlackFate> MyFriend, setsid unity and try to login with unity again
<lordsith> plop
<MyFriend> BlackFate, ok panel is back
<MyFriend> now how do i get rid of the animations without messing it up?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, repeat the steps :). Disable animations
<MyFriend> BlackFate, I am on dconf
<MyFriend> where can I find that?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, run "ccsm"
<MyFriend> ok I am there BlackFate now what?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, did the compiz config manager start?
<MyFriend> on effects uncheck animations and fading windows?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, just fading
<MyFriend> oops
<wil__> lightdm=gtk-greeter seems to have 5 process running right now all using < 10MB of ram and if I have to try to login and ctrl+alt+backspace to restart is ~3 times to login anychance thats whats causing X to go cpu hungry?
<MyFriend> BlackFate, I accidentally unchecked both
<MyFriend> it got messy again and it kicked me out
<MyFriend> i logged in again
<MyFriend> BlackFate, animations is checked and fading windows is unchecked now what do i do
<BlackFate> MyFriend, nothing
<BlackFate> MyFriend, fading is disabled now
<MyFriend> it doesnt seem to be
<MyFriend> when i minimize it fades into the panel
<BlackFate> MyFriend, this effect is not "fading"
<MyFriend> how can i just do away so that it is like old gnome
<MyFriend> no effects at all
<MyFriend> like lxde
<oaulakh> BlackFate, solved man, i just make new account in ubuntu i think files are wrong configured bcz of my chmod mistake but now working all is good in new user account
<oaulakh> BlackFate, thanks for all help :)
<BlackFate> oaulakh, that's good news :)
<BlackFate> oaulakh, np
<BlackFate> MyFriend, click on the animations button and edit the animations there
<MyFriend> BlackFate, how can i move the panel so it's on bottom?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, you cant
<BlackFate> cooldharma06, did you get the iptables working?
<cooldharma06> BlackFate noap?? my thing i want to forward all packets from 48 machine to 39 machine and viceversa
<cooldharma06> i am able to ping both the machines
<MyFriend> BlackFate, what about the lefthandside launcher?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, nope
<MyFriend> why?
<MyFriend> that's weird isnt it all supposed to be customizable??
<cooldharma06> BlackFate is it possible.??
<BlackFate> MyFriend, not really :-/
<MyFriend> that's horrible
<MyFriend> so what do i do? install lxde or enlightenment?
<BlackFate> MyFriend, maybe ubuntu is not for you.
<moonpunter> gross.
<moonpunter> XFCE > *
<LaserAllan> I know this has nothing to do with Linux or stuff but 28th of December was te sadest day ever
<cfhowlett> !ot | LaserAllan,
<ubottu> LaserAllan,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MyFriend> moonpunter, i thought enlightenment used fewer resources
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, lightest are lxde, xfce4
<MyFriend> which one is lighter between those two?
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, lxde but it's close
<MyFriend> how do i install it?
<MyFriend> sudo apt-get install lxde ?
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, sudo apt install lxde         then logout, choose your DE, login
<rodrigo> hi
<rodrigo> ola
<cfhowlett> !es | Guest30366
<ubottu> Guest30366: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, and how do i speed up boot up time to approach the lightness of lubuntu? i have already deleted the libreoffice, firefox, thunderbird, etc
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, why not just install lubuntu??
<cfhowlett> by the way, NONE of those apps launch on boot unless you tell them to
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, I have had issues with sound in lubuntu
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, then how can I speed up boot up time?
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, you actually have all those apps launching at boot?!  turn them off!
<MyFriend> how?
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, ?
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, I'm on xubuntu and I have a "session launch" control.  not sure what ubuntu/unity has but I'm sure it's there
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, that didnt work
<MyFriend> i am installing lubuntu desktop now
<MyFriend> I apparently got something called cairo dock which uses opengl
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, how long is your boot time?
<MyFriend> i think what i should ahve done was install lubuntu-desktop instead of lxde
<MyFriend> about 1 min
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, ssd or hdd
<MyFriend> ?
<MyFriend> i dont understand your question
<cfhowlett> solid state driver or hard drive
<MyFriend> hard drive
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, 1 minute boot is about right.  what did you expect?
<MyFriend> 30s secs
<cfhowlett> have you EVER had a 30 second boot?
<MyFriend> with tinycorelinux
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, a minimal and severely stripped down *nix.  but if that works for you, try ubuntu server
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, now i am uninstalling lxde, cairo dock and lubuntu deskto
<MyFriend> desktop
<MyFriend> cfhowlett, I just did this http://askubuntu.com/questions/453841/how-to-remove-lubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu-14-04-lts and it didnt work i can still log into lubuntu
<TJ-> MyFriend: how many times a day do you reboot the PC?
<MyFriend> brb
<MyFriend> TJ-, I rebooted but it is still there
<MyFriend> lubuntu desktop is still an option to log in
<MyFriend> but when i try to reomve it from terminal i get Package 'lubuntu-desktop' is not installed, so not removed
<MyFriend> same with lxde
<MyFriend> i cannot seem to remove it
<ioria> MyFriend, dpkg -l lxsession*
<TJ-> MyFriend: because those are meta-packages; they contain nothing themselves except to declare dependencies on the packages that  *do* provide the functionality for the desktop, etc.
<cfhowlett> MyFriend, in other words, proceed with caution
<MyFriend> ioria, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14280445/
<rhagu> Hi, is it possible to tell busybox to boot from an attached usb drive? I started via CD and would like to boot ubuntu from the attached drive
<ioria> MyFriend, remove them
<MyFriend> how? ioria
<ioria> MyFriend, sudo apt-get purge lxsession*
<cfhowlett> !busybox
<TJ-> MyFriend: "lubuntu-desktop" depends on "lubuntu-core" which, if you remove it, should leave a bunch of packages that can be removed using "apt-get autoremove"
<cfoch> what is the channel for arcanist?
<ioria> MyFriend, that's right ^^
<k1l_> !alis | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MyFriend> ioria, done now if i log out both lxde and lubuntu should not appear as options?
<ioria> MyFriend, try also sudo apt-get autoremove
<quofi> hello
<MyFriend> ioria, done, anything else?
<ioria> MyFriend, let's see... logout out/in
<quofi> I'm new here, supguys?
<cfhowlett> quofi, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions
<quofi> kk
<MyFriend> ioria, it seems to have work, only open box, ubuntu and cwm show now
<ioria> MyFriend, ok
<MyFriend> so there is no way of moving the panel and launchers
<IronDev> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<quofi> hello
<kubanc> hello. Is it possible to have audio over HDMI (HDMI input is on motherboard) on UBuntu 15.10. I know it was not possible on UBuntu 15.04
<mcphail> kubanc: audio over hdmi has been possible for years...
<mcphail> kubanc: certainly, nvidia and amd offer audio over hdmi. Not sure about intel
<kubanc> mcphail, but I had problems when I installed Ubuntu 15.04. and as I know people from Ubuntu said that there are problems having only audio over HDMI on motheroard
<mcphail> kubanc: so audio over hdmi but video over other ouput?
<Mined> hey everyone!
<lazaro_> Hey There!!
<Mined> Hows it hanging?
<kubanc> mcphail, I have a separated graphic card (VIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] (rev a1). and my motherboard with HDMi audio is ASrock Z77 Pro3
<kubanc> mcphail, and my video goes on two monitors (over VGA and DVI )
<mcphail> kubanc: that might be a problem, then. i presum you use the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<kubanc> mcphail, see, I told you :D
<mcphail> :)
<kubanc> mcphail, how can I check which driver do I use?
<TJ-> kubanc: if there are multiple audio output devices the only issue is that usually the one the user wants is not the default, but that can be configured
<mcphail> TJ-: not sure that is the case for HDMI, as the audio is provided by the graphics drivers IIRC...
<kubanc> mcphail, if I fo sudo lshw -c video I get this configuration: driver=nvidia
<mcphail> kubanc: that's the proprietary one
<BluesKaj> mcphail:  the audio merely routed thru the gpu to the audio portion of the hdmi out
<MrXXIV> "apt" process is apparently still active, I should stop using it, how do I terminate it?
<kubanc> mcphail, If I open pavucontrol and I check "output devices" I have GF116 High definition Audio Controller Digidal stereo (HDMI) and port:HDMI/DisplayPort(unplugged) and the other onw is Built-in Audio Analog Stereo on port:Line Out(plugged in)
<mcphail> BluesKaj: it has always required video driver support. You used to have to pass kernel parameters to the open-source video drivers to enable hdmi audio...
<TJ-> mcphail: kubanc right, but if the audio driver has detected the audio channel it'll be available. do "aplay -L" to list all available ALSA sources and sinks
<kubanc> mcphail, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14280723/
<mcphail> kubanc: looks encouraging. TJ- see the paste ^^. Can those Intel HDMI audio devices be persuaded to appear?
<BluesKaj> kubanc:  I avoid puseaudio as much as possible on my intel audio equipped pcs, it misdirects and can make audio routing difficut due to it';s extra layer of processing
<mcphail> kubanc: Out of interest, what happens if you select the "port:HDMI/DisplayPort(unplugged)" device?
<kubanc> mcphail, nothing happens...
<kubanc> in pavucontrol if I go into configuration and I look under GF116 High Definition Audio Controller and under Profile, all of the options have "unplugged"
<TJ-> kubanc: mcphail can we see the "aplay -L" report too ? That's more useful in these circumstances
<kubanc> TJ-, here is the "aplay -L" report:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14280723/
<TJ-> kubanc: no, that's "aplay -l" not "-L"
<kalby> hello, can anyone tell how change screen size in ubuntu mate?
<kubanc> TJ-, mcphail here is the report of "aplay -l" http://paste.ubuntu.com/14280844/
<william__> How do i disable sleep mode on ubuntu_
<TJ-> kubanc: which of the HDMI outputs is connected (the one you want to hear sound from) ?
<kalby> hello, can anyone tell how change screen size in ubuntu mate?
<lotuspsychje> kalby: maybe the #ubuntu-mate guys can help?
<TJ-> kubanc: the 'aplay -L' output shows 3 HDMI outputs on the Intel PCH device
<kubanc> TJ-, how cn I check which is the output on the motherborad?
<TJ-> kubanc: may as well test them all. Start with "speaker-test -Dhdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 -l 2 -c 2 -t wav " ... if you don't hear anything on that output, change "DEV=0" to "DEV=1", then if that doesn't work, "DEV=2"
<TJ-> kubanc: you're expecting to hear "Front Left; Front Right" repeated twice
<kubanc> TJ-, both DEV=1 and DEV=2 do not give me any sound, and If I try DEV=3 I get "Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory"
<TJ-> kubanc: the aplay listing only shows 3 devices (0,1,2) so that is expected. If you heard nothing then the audio outputs could be muted (assuming the output is connected and active)
<TJ-> kubanc: I would expect the video channel on that HDMI link needs to be active for the audio carrier to work
<kubanc> TJ-, even if I set my amplifier to analog output from motherboard (which is playing sound from VLC OK) and If I try "speaker-test -Dhdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 -l 2 -c 2 -t wav" od DEV=1 or DEV=1 I do not get any sound
<TJ-> kubanc: that command directs the sound to one of the HDMI outputs, not analog
<TJ-> kubanc: For default output testing use "speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav "
<kubanc> TJ-, yes, I hear sound with the command "speaker-test -Dfront -l 2 -c 2 -t wav"
<TJ-> kubanc: is there HDMI video output from the motherboard to the monnitor when you're testing the HDMI audio?
<kubanc> TJ-, no, my monitors are connected through VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] (rev a1) (VGA and DVI output)
<kubanc> TJ-, hm, maybe I have disabled motherboard video in my UEFI BIOS...
<TJ-> kubanc: HDMI audio won't work unless there's also a video signal on the same output - that's the design of HDMI. It interleaves the audio data with the video data
<kubanc> TJ-, could these be the problem?
<kubanc> TJ-, with previus releases of Ubuntu, I had this kind of configuration, that I had video over GeForce GTX 550ti and my audio through HDMI audio on my motherboard
<TJ-> kubanc: what external device was the motherboard HDMI connected to?
<TJ-> kubanc: I'd suggest a basic test to prove audio is available from the motherboard, but connected an HDMI monitor to it. Once you've proved that, then move on to establishing a more complex configuration.
<kubanc> TJ-, the my external device on which the HDMI is connected to is Sony STR-DH520 amplifier. this was working fine on previous UBuntu (releases under Ubuntu 14.04)
<kubanc> TJ-, I can connect HDMI to Geforce GTX 550Ti..
<TJ-> kubanc: OK, so the receiver is intelligent - for this to work the PC needs to recieve an EDID that defines the audio output (with a 'dumb' device on the end of the HDMI it won't work)
<kubanc> TJ-, now I have plugged in HDMI to NVIDIA graphic card and now in it foud IT
<kubanc> TJ-, it found the HDMI/DisplayPort 2 (plugged in) in pavucontrol
<glambert> Hi, I'm trying to rsync+ssh in a bash script that is provisioning a server and it's failing with "Permission denied, please try again." but when I run the exact command on the box it works fine.  Both running as root.  Any ideas?
<TJ-> kubanc: look at "aplay -L" results now; you'll probably find that's due to a new device profile appearing
<kubanc> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14281042/
<TJ-> kubanc: but, as I said earlier, first connect a HDMI TV (or monitor the does video+audio) to the motherboard HDMI and prove that audio data is being sent and received and heard. There could be something basic like a codec problem, rather than an output issue
<azizLIGHT> Did anyone get spam pm last night
<azizLIGHT> From a user from this channel
<cfhowlett> why?
<azizLIGHT> Just curious if it was mass or some kind of targeted pm
<kubanc> TJ-, If I start to play music in VLC in Pavucontrol I can see the sound bar going up and down...
<Mined> what was it about?
<azizLIGHT> Proselytizing islam
<Mined> lol
<Mined> gl with that
<azizLIGHT> Yep. Might have been became of my nick
<azizLIGHT> *because
<Mined> perhaps.
<Mined> its a c o o l and short nick, use it.
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: reports please to #ubuntu-ops
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: will do
<DJones> azizLIGHT: I think it was general spam from some bots that was kicked out of the channel
<Mined> bot must be banned from by banning the IP range it is using
<bartolomeo>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<k1l_> Mined: already done. lets focus on ubuntu support again
<doom_> My laptop crashed and I rebooted it the hard way. Now wireless stoped working. What should I do?
 * Mined switches to support-mode
<mikaze> my problem yet complete
<Mined> mikaze did you ask a question? trying to find
<Capprentice> What server configuration is needed for Syslog Server?
<cfhowlett> !server | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kubanc> TJ-, I do not have a TV with HDMI audio and video...
<mikaze> i was find that but every i try, it must be fail
<Mined> mikaze what fails?
<bartolomeo> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<bartolomeo> Version 3.7.86
<bartolomeo> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<mikaze> someone indonesian people here ?
<cfhowlett> !indonesian | mikaze
<ubottu> mikaze: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cfhowlett> mikaze, go to the indonesian channel
<mikaze> ubottu : saya sudah mencoba masuk kesana, tapi tidak ada orangnya
<ubottu> mikaze: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mined> mikaze join #ubuntu-id instead of #ubuntu
<mikaze> nobody people in indonesian channel
<mikaze> oh,. ok i so sorry for that
<Mined> no worries
<Mined> but i wonder if you will get help over there, kind of empty channel
<mikaze> i was join that your recomended , but nobody there
<kubanc> TJ-, In the previous version on Ubuntu I had audio over HDA Intel PCH and not over Nvidia graphic card...
<TJ-> kubanc: Hmm, that makes testing difficult. I wonder if installing a 14.04 kernel might be an alternative test scenario? If there has been a regression between 14.04 and 15.04 that would at least prove it *should* work
<Mined> mikaze yes, sorry, i found the channel on ubuntu irc list on the net, but maybe u should try http://www.ubuntu-id.org/
<mikaze> mined : i was join in #ubuntu-id
<kubanc> TJ-, as I see the first problem is that it does not found out when I connect HDMI cable to HDA Intel PCH
<kubanc> TJ-, I did "alsactl -F restore" i got this, see report:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14281191/
<bakboter> does anny one know if you can remove full disk encryption form ubuntu 15.10 ?
<cfhowlett> !encryption ! bakboter yes you can
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !encryption | bakboter yes you can
<ubottu> bakboter yes you can: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<MoPac> Hello. I've run into an issue on moving from the 4.2.0-22 kernel from 4.2.0-19.  On -22, my CPU appears stuck in an 800MHz idle frequency, even after reboot and regardless of the governor. Choosing the -19 kernel at boot, the CPU works normally. i7-4510U / HP Envy x360.
<MoPac> I'm wondering whether this issue has been spotted yet or whether there are other things for me to look at before I'm compelled to go down the rabbit hole of kernel bug reporting? I'm getting oops errors from the Launchpad site right now when trying to filter search results to see what's been submitted.
<MoPac> Sorry, moving from -19 to -22 is when the issue appears. -19 is fine, -22 is broken
<bakboter> that ubottu
<bakboter> thanks*
<bakboter> Ubottu i mean removing full disk encryption
<ubottu> bakboter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bakboter> @ ubottu can u remove full disk encryption
<mikaze> mined: so my problem is the icon on the desktop so slow and i don't know why that, and every i want to change id in terminal with code "su" when i try to writing my password the answer from terminal is failure
 * cfhowlett is learning to hate Google Translate with each passing moment ...
<Mined> mikaze seems like you have the wrong password?
<MoPac> bakboter: hmm; I've just looked at the cryptsetup manual and am surprised to not see an obvious permanent decrypt option. Most of the management tools for LUKS full disk encryption can usually be accessed through some version of the cryptsetup command line program.
<MoPac> bakboter: This is the Arch Wiki instruction for removing LUKS FDE https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Removing_System_Encryption .
<MoPac> That Arch thing looks more like a backup-restore method rather than decrypt-in-place, but I'm not an expert
<mikaze> yep, like that, but if wrong password terminal will tell "the password incorrect" but it different terminal tell "failure"
<mikaze> mined:yep, like that, but if wrong password terminal will tell "the password incorrect" but it different terminal tell "failure"
<TJ-> kubanc: I think I have found an explanation for the lack of HDMI audio; it could be caused by the power-saving logic in the Intel video driver. That can be configured manually to disable it, which might enable the audio
<MoPac> bakboter: These two answers both suggest that with LUKS, you have to copy the filesystem and restore it (can't permanently decrypt in place) https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60971/how-to-remove-luks-encryption | https://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<axsuul> one of my servers has been experiencing a sudden increase in outgoing traffic. I can't seem to track it down, what do you guys recommend I use to see what could be causing it? I suspect it could be due to a hack
<cfhowlett> !server | axsuul
<ubottu> axsuul: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kubanc> TJ-, i might find another answer for the HDA intel audio: Go to the ALSA Launchpad and download the package: oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms* for your distribution. Then install it and reboot. But as I can see the latest package is oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-wily-dkms - 0.201512301031~ubuntu14.04.1  and I have Ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> axsuul: how are you measuring the traffic output ?
<axsuul> I'm on Linode and there's a monitor that's been alerting me
<axsuul> I'm on ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> axsuul: start off with the logs, or use "tcpdump" , then use 'netstat' or 'ss' to identify what process is connected to the port(s) sending the packets
<axsuul> I've tried using nethogs and iftop but couldn't track it down
<kubanc> TJ- do you know how can I disable the power logic?
<TJ-> axsuul: you're aware there's been an ongoing DDoS attack on Linode, and your node may be the subject of an amplifications attack?
<axsuul> TJ-: ah was not aware of that
<ikonia> monitoring the tcp packets and feeding them into tools such as wireshark will give you an easy readable idea of what's going on the interface
<axsuul> TJ-: but i'm also getting increased CPU usage as wel
<ikonia> you will if something is using your network
<ikonia> as a process is working harder, the box is working harder
<ikonia> look at what processes are taking your cpu resource
<TJ-> axsuul: start off with "tcpdump -ni eth0" or similar and use it to pinpoint the suspect connections by local (server) port number(s)... then use "sudo netstat -ntup" to try to identify what process(s) own the local ports
<axsuul> ok thanks will try that
<TJ-> kubanc: can you show us "pastebinit <( lsmod; xrandr --verbose )"
<kubanc> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14281382/
<kubanc> TJ-, and this one is when I connect HDMI cable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14281412/
<TJ-> kubanc: there were 2 things I was looking for there: 1. that the 'i915' module was loaded, but not required by anything else (dependency count = 0) which we have, which means we can actively unload/load that module with different paramaters. 2. An xrandr "audio:" option for the HDMI connectors (which I don't see)
<kubanc> TJ-, what about this packages: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages
<kubanc> TJ-, so what now? Is there any solution?
<TJ-> kubanc: So, lets try altering the i915 driver config with "sudo modprobe -r i915 && sudo modprobe i915 disable_power_well=0" and then testing the audio with "speaker-test -Dhdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 -l 2 -c 2 -t wav "
<aaaww14> how to install e4label?
<kubanc> TJ-, after that there I do not here nothing...
<k1l_> aaaww14: see their website how to install
<ahi2> printer not showing up when searching network under lubuntu. always showed up under unity and xfce. any ideas? already went to #lubuntu
<TJ-> kubanc: what does this report "sudo cat /sys/module/i915/parameters/disable_power_well "
<k1l_> aaaww14: but what do you need e4label for?
<kubanc> TJ-, the result is "0"
<Kartagis> cannot execute binary file: Exec format error <--- probably my adb id 64 bit. can I still run it?
<Kartagis> s/id/is/
<k1l_> Kartagis: adb? from the ubuntu repo?
<Kartagis> k1l_: no, from android sdk
<k1l_> Kartagis: why not use the ubuntu one?
<Kartagis> k1l_: I had no idea ubuntu provided an adb
<TJ-> kubanc: OK, that confirms the setting was adopted. So it appears that won't solve it. Install a 14.04 Trusty kernel and boot with that as a test. In theory that should work, if so, it confirms there's a regression on the kernel modules, which at least isolates where to focus to fix it
<cfhowlett> !info android-tools
<ubottu> Package android-tools does not exist in wily
<k1l_> Kartagis: android-tools-fastboot and android-tools-adb
<Kartagis> k1l_: I've already got android sdk. this will not overwrite anything, will it?
<k1l_> no
<TJ-> kubanc: Is the PC using 32-bit or 64-bit binaries?
<kubanc> TJ-, 64
<kubanc> TJ-, what if I try to install oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-wily-dkms
<aaaww14> k1l_ is for change label but the sinopsis is with e2label i supose that is for ubuntu and with red hat the command is e4label
<k1l_> aaaww14: redhat has a totally different setup. but why dont you just use (g)parted?
<aaaww14> ok
<bartolomeo> .xchat2/budus.so
<k1l_> bartolomeo: dont do that commands in the channel window
<kubanc> TJ-, I will look if in my EUFI BIOS I have disabled onboard graphic card. Perhaps this is why my HDMI Intel is not recognized...
<cfhowlett> bartolomeo, xchat is obsolete and no longer developed or maintained.  switch to hexchat
<TJ-> kubanc: OK, to fetch the packages do "pushd $HOME/Downloads; wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.13.0-74_3.13.0-74.118_all.deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-3.13.0-74_3.13.0-74.118_all.deb"   once they are downloaded you can install them with "sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-*.deb linux-image-*.deb"
<bartolomeo> .xchat2/budus.so
<TJ-> kubanc: You haven't; the i915 driver reports the HDMI interface and the snd-hda-codec-hdmi driver reports the audio interfaces
 * TJ- sighs
<flux242> hello
<flux242> is there somebody alive?
<k1l_> flux242: yes
<BlackFate> !ask | flux242
<ubottu> flux242: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ask | flux242, ... and if we weren't the answer would be ...
<ubottu> flux242, ... and if we weren't the answer would be ...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flux242> ah, ok, i thought i'm still kicked off
<cfhowlett> not yet ... ask  your ubuntu question
<flux242> right
<flux242> I'm using ubunt 15.10 and noticed that /etc/pm/sleep.d scripts arent' called at all
<TJ-> kubanc: The firmware hasn't disabled anything; the i915 driver reports the HDMI interface and the snd-hda-codec-hdmi driver reports the audio interfaces
<kubanc> TJ-, I would not like do downgrade to Ubuntu 14.04... Right now I just plugged the monitor into the onboard graphic card and I saw that the drivers are not properly installed because every time I tried to log in into Ubuntu I was sent back to login windows (so error with the display drivers). Perhaps this is why the on board HDMi audio is not working
<BlackFate> flux242, http://askubuntu.com/questions/620494/ubuntu-15-04-suspend-doesnt-run-pm-suspend
<cfhowlett> kubanc, no downgrade option in ubuntu.  download the 14.04.3 .iso and clean install.
<kubanc> cfhowlett, no way, I cannot do that...
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  downgrade is not possible and you cannot fresh, then you're running out out of options
<MonkeyDust> fresh install*
<flux242> BlackFate: ah, the systemd again,ok,thanks
<TJ-> kubanc: I haven't suggested a downgrade; I suggested installing the 14.04 kernels and booting with them as a test
<mcphail> kubanc: your mobo display drivers won't work as you have the proprietary nvidia driver installed for your card. You're not going to be able to get a desktop on the mobo port just now
<kubanc> TJ-, sorry, that was my mistake. In Ubuntu 14.04 my HDMI audio also did not work. But in previous version 12.04 LTS it worked fine with some modifications
<kubanc> TJ-, If I look at alsamixer for HDA Nvidia  S/PDIF S/PDIF 1 S/PDIF 2 and S/PDIF 3 have a value of volume "00"
<kubanc> TJ-, I think I will open a new thread in Ubuntu forum. Can you please tell me what info should I put for information?
<FriendlyStranger> test (please disregard)
<travis_> .
<cfhowlett> !test | friendlydave
<ubottu> friendlydave: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  that factoid makes more noise than simply 'test' ...
<HackerII> well said
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, sad but true.  I gave myself a smack on the hand ...
<HackerII> I grew up in the 60"s & 70"s, people didnt show the amount of selfish disrespect at the level they do today.
<MonkeyDust> HackerII  the complaint about youth not showing respect, dates back to the ancient greeks...
<HackerII> einstein nailed it
<MonkeyDust> every generation says it about the new generation
<HackerII> when technology overlaps with humanity, we will only have a generation of idiots.
<kalby> hello
<MonkeyDust> HackerII  that sounds like a Douglas Adams quote
<KingOfOOP> I've got problem using mysql installed on my terminal.
<KingOfOOP> During the installation of mysql it requested me to set a password for the database but it gave me 1045 erro.
<KingOfOOP> but after skipping the questions and a reinstall of the package the result was the same after using the command mysql -u root
<Jonii^> Hello. I'm trying to make acpi script to handle laptop screen being rotated around
<Jonii^> I think I figured out acpi event that fires when rotation state changes, and I made a script... But it doesn't seem to fire
<Jonii^> Also, how do you detect if your laptop has shut keyboard down? xinput list doesn't seem any different
<Jonii^> What other ways I would have to detect change in keyboard state, I understand it's built into hardware that when screen rotates 190 degrees or more, keyboard shuts down
<Jonii^> Regarding acpi script, it's event=pnp0c14:01 , action=/etc/acpi/myfile.sh. myfile.sh works just as it should, but doesn't get activated :(
<Jonii^> I used acpi_listener to catch that event name. I think it's correct :3
<MoPac> Hello. I've run into an issue on moving to the 4.2.0-22 kernel from 4.2.0-19.  On -22, my CPU appears stuck in an 800MHz idle frequency, even after reboot and regardless of the governor. Choosing the -19 kernel at boot, the CPU works normally. i7-4510U / HP Envy x360.
<MoPac> I'm wondering whether this issue has been spotted yet or whether there are other things for me to look at before I'm compelled to go down the rabbit hole of kernel bug reporting? I'm getting oops errors from the Launchpad site right now when trying to filter search results to see what's been submitted.
<avz> so quite
<TJ-> Jonii^: have you read the TROUBLESHOOTING section of "man 8 acpid" ?
<Jonii^> nope
<TJ-> MoPac: have you looked at the git commit delta between those versions?
<MoPac> TJ-: I haven't - I'll check now
<ioria> MoPac, do you have cpufreqd installed ?
<MoPac> TJ-: Is there a good link of where to look for the commits? I'm a little confused by the launchpad structure
<TJ-> MoPac: I've just generated the URI for you:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git/log/?qt=range&q=Ubuntu-4.2.0-19.23..Ubuntu-4.2.0-22.27
<MoPac> ioria: I use cpupower and an indicator-cpufreq (I think?); I don't know about cpufreqd
<MoPac> TJ-: thanks
<ioria> MoPac, dpkg -l  cpufreqd
<MoPac> ioria: Cheers. No, it's not installed
<ioria> MoPac, ok, nvm
<MoPac> I guess I had thought that cpupower took over all the cpufreq stuff
<ioria> maybe
<yellowmoneybank> hi
<MoPac> TJ-: ioria: I don't see anything obvious in the commits, but most of them are a bit over my head
<TJ-> MoPac: me neither. Did I get the versions correct?
<ioria> MoPac, what is this cpupower ?   from linux-tools-common ?
<MoPac> TJ-: I think so -- Synaptic says that my latest installed is *-22.24, and the current (working) kernel I'm running, which is the second choice on boot, is -19 #23
<MoPac> ioria: I think that's where I got it
<ioria> !info linux-tools-common
<ubottu> linux-tools-common (source: linux): Linux kernel version specific tools for version 4.2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-22.27 (wily), package size 101 kB, installed size 247 kB
<MoPac> AUTHORS
<MoPac>        --perf-bias parts written by Len Brown <len.brown@intel.com>
<MoPac>        Thomas Renninger <trenn@suse.de>
<MoPac>  
<MoPac>                                   07/03/2011                       CPUPOWER(1)
<MoPac> ^ sorry for formatting
<MoPac> And I use indicator-cpufreq for manually switching governors
<ravster> Hello all
<ioria> MoPac, so in few words are you stuck at 800 mhz ?
<elisto> supp
<tusharkumar> ravster, hello
<MoPac> ioria: Yes; at least that's what I found last night while running the new kernel. I restarted and had the same condition. Restarted again, chose -19, and that's what I'm using now, functioning normally
<ioria> MoPac, idk,  try to purge indicator-cpufreq and  linux-tools-common ... if it works , reinstall them
<MoPac> ioria: I'll give it a shot later on when it's more convenient to do restarts; thanks
<ioria> MoPac, np, good luck
<Jonii^> naming of acpi events is confusing to me
<Jonii^> Like, this event I'm interested in seems to start with whitespace.
<madsy> Cheesetracker seems to be gone from Ubuntu 14.04. Are there any other music trackers available for Trusty?
<Canon> looking for the package that minicom is in.... any ideas what it is
<bgardner> Canon: Er, "minicom"?
<xangua> !locate minicom
<kyle__> stupid user question: when the mouse gets stuck on the window-resize cursor, and refuses to work as anything, how do you get it to revert back to normal?
<kyle__> I can alt-tab between apps still, and still use the keyboard, but not the mouse.  Argh.
<xangua> Mmm what what the factoid..
<bgardner> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (wily), package size 220 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<kyle__> minicom.py also comes with python's serial library, and is available in apt.  Really simple, probably already there.
<kyle__> Sorry, miniterm.py.  Brain not working.
<Jonii^> Uh, so...
<Jonii^> I think there is no event name for, rather, pnp0c14:01 is the first parameter... Maybe that's the problem?
<Jonii^> There seems to always be 4 parameters total. My event only has 3 :/
<Jonii^> it's pnp0c14:01 000000b0 00000000
<lewq> heya. I'm running xenial daily (from yesterday), and hdmi audio output is all playing at half-speed/half-frequency. any ideas?
<lewq> machine clock seems to be running at normal speed, fwiw
<c_smith> lewq, you're going to want to head to #ubuntu+1 for any issues regarding alphas and betas
<lewq> c_smith: thanks!
<c_smith> lewd
<c_smith> *lewq np
<dkelman> hi! does anyone here know how i curl a base 64 file?
<Bhavesh> I don't understand why the unity-tweak-tool doesn't work
<Bhavesh> on Ubuntu 15.10
<Bhavesh> I installed it using sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<Bhavesh> when I open it, go to themes and select Numix, nothing happens.
<Bhavesh> like, nothing.
<Bhavesh> when I launch unity-tweak-tool from the terminal. It doesn't show any error messages either
<telboon> anyone managed to align Desktop icons to grid on Ubuntu?
<telboon> apparently the default setting only align them horizontally, but not vertically
<dontknow> Bhavesh, 15.10 is not stable
<baizon> dontknow: yes it is stable
<dontknow> baizon, it is for testing obviously
<baizon> Bhavesh: then report it to the unity-tweak tool launchapd page
<TJ-> dontknow: you obviously don't know! 15.10 is the current release version
<dontknow> 14.04 is stable
<dontknow> TJ-, current release version doesn't mean it is stable
<TJ-> dontknow: Yes, it does. 14.04 is Long Term Support; 15.10 is a 'stable' release but only supported for 9 months
<baizon> dontknow: 15.10 is STS, 14.04 is LTS, thats the only difference when it comes to "stability"
<dontknow> i don't think so. whatever. have fun
<MatthewAllen> Can someone me a hand, I submitted a merge request on Launchpad on the 24th and have had no reply? Is that normal? https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu/wily/wajig/docfix/+merge/281339
<rsync> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3bn24qdZ7c
<dontknow> rsync, why do you send youtube link?
<compdoc> rsync is a crazy person
<TJ-> dontknow: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for an explanation
<dontknow> TJ-, any specific highlight
<durant> Does ubuntu support 4 monitors
<TJ-> durant: Yes
<assasin9000> hola
<assasin9000> soy nuevo
<assasin9000> alguien aqui juega counter strike?
<bgardner> !es | assasin9000
<ubottu> assasin9000: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<brandnewbian> test
<brandnewbian> guys, I dont wanna be a douche, but whats the secret to posing in #debian?
<brandnewbian> posting
<yeats> brandnewbian: you'll need to ask that in #debian :-)
<brandnewbian> lol the irony is think
<John[Lisbeth]> brandnewbian: what do you mean "the secret"?
<compdoc> brandnewbian, you registered?
<compdoc> your nick
<TJ-> brandnewbian: registered nick-name, and *NOT* having "root" in your IDENT
<brandnewbian> "
<brandnewbian> * #debian :Cannot send to channel"
<k1l_> dont run irc as root i guess. better ask in #freenode
<brandnewbian> jokes on them, im using windows har har
<John[Lisbeth]> still, irc is not meant to be run as administrator
<TJ-> brandnewbian: yeah; it's a pretty stupid arbitrary block-filter
<brandnewbian> oh ok its a filter cuz my username is root?
<TJ-> brandnewbian: correct
<brandnewbian> thanks so much1
<durant> witch company makes the best wifi pci cards for linux
<pauliunas> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu gnome 15.10. i have a tablet, and i want to get emulated right-click working on it, that is when i hold my finger on the screen, it should trigger the right-click functionality of whatever app i'm in. i have enabled this in universal access settings, but it just doesn't work. although this is not the gnome chat, it's more active and the base system is ubuntu
<pauliunas> anyway
<TJ-> durant: that's debatable, but for open-source drivers without closed firmware Atheros are often mentioned. Intel likewise, although they had a spell of having poor drivers for 802.11n which seems to be overcome now
<orq> can i execute here scripts ??
<k1l_> orq: no
<orq> why is "load plugin or script" here ??
<pauliunas> here where?
<k1l_> orq: context?
<orq> in ...
<pauliunas> in?
<malgorath> Was wondering if I could get some help, I have a new i7 6700K lga 1151 computer and it runs windows 10 professional just fine.  But whenever I try to install Ubuntu 15.10 x64 on it, I get to the screen to select install or try, and either options off the booted ISO(Usb) go to a glowing black screen and nothing works after that.  Any help would be apperciated as I can't even install anything yet
<malgorath> I have fast boot disabled, and I have tired it with and without legacy mode, same issue
<orq> xchat next to View
<k1l_> orq: you are not making any sense. no, you are not allowed to run annoying scripts in #ubuntu. this is plain ubuntu support related
<dontknow> malgorath, have you disabled secure boot
<orq> ok im just wondering
<malgorath> dontknow, yes, can't use legacy while in secure boot mode
<brandnewbian> guys is there a bootable util i can put on a stick that will read alternate boot partitions not in th mbr?
<malgorath> I have even uplugged second monitor
<MoofMoof> Hello. How can I see the last edited date of a man page?
<MoofMoof> This man page does not have copyright info at the top
<MoofMoof> ( dhcpd.conf )
<TJ-> brandnewbian: are you talking about a device with a hybrid MBR, that is primarily GPT?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | malgorath Have you tried
<ubottu> malgorath Have you tried: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<orq> anybody who want to write with me ??
<pauliunas> write what?
<brandnewbian> tj- im not even sure. I'm trying to truecrypt a multiboot system with a single physical harddrive. I need to install grub to anywhere but the mbr then paste its entry into the win 7 bootloader to accomplish this. So yeah, I'm looking for a bootloader on a stick with like.. auto recognize?
<orq> i dont understand the void pointer is there any good introduction ??
<orq> in the internet
<brandnewbian> tj- cuz whichover OS i install wants to be the bootloader, but I can only use the win7 loader with tc.
<locksmith> Hi guys --- what is a good terminal emulator that's not the gnome terminal one
<locksmith> ?
<locksmith> but they all suck
<TJ-> brandnewbian: GRUB can do truecrypt you know
<locksmith> can't handle screen + mouse scrolling right, etc..
<orq> ??
<brandnewbian> tj- really??
<brandnewbian> hrmm lemme google that
<orq> void pinter
<orq> *pointer
<relish> orq what void pointer? in c? as in (void *) ?
<orq> sorry yes in c
<relish> did you google for void pointer ?
<relish> http://www.learncpp.com/cpp-tutorial/613-void-pointers/
<brandnewbian> tj- do you have a good link for this? because the only stuff I find it seperate encryption scheme, like tc for windows, and encrypted volume for linux. I want the whole drive system encryted with tc
<orq> yes and in stack overflow but this is too specific and i buyed the book mastering algorithms with c and to understand this book i need the knownlege of void pointers
<orq> thank you for the link
<TJ-> brandnewbian: you want to encrypt the disk including partition table?
<relish> pointers point to something. that something usually has a type
<relish> a void pointer is like an anonymous pointer. it can point to anything
<pauliunas> orq: try ##C ?
<TJ-> brandnewbian: GRUB has a 'truecrypt' module which can be included in GRUB's core.img. I use LUKS/dm-crypt myself, but LUKS/truecrypt is also possible. I've not used GRUB/truecrypt myself though.
<Jonii^> Hey, I'm trying to make acpi hook script work, but can't. I don't quite understand the format for acpid files
<TJ-> Jonii^: are you running acpid with "--logevents" so you can be sure the events you're expecting are being received?
<Jonii^> That's kinda the thing, I'm fairly sure my event format is wrong, because the first of 4 parameters is missing
<Jonii^> And event format seems to require that first item specifically
<relish> i have a lenovo idea pad which has a very small ssd hard drive. it's running ubuntu trusty. i'd like to upgrade but during the upgrade it runs out of disk space. i'd tried with cleaning up disk etc. but it's still failing.
<relish> can i mount a 2TB usb drive and use this as temp during upgrade?
<Jonii^> Like, to me it seems like it's 4 parameters, name, some code, then twice 64bit hexadecimal code
<Jonii^> Event I'm listening for only has that code + twice 64bit hexadecimal
<Bashing-om> relish: Pops to mind that /boot is full of old kernels. What does ' df -h ; df -i ' reveal ?
<Jonii^> I don't know how the syntax works in that case. I find no examples either
<TJ-> Jonii^: with "--logevents" acpid will write to the system log-file when an event is received, regardless of whether there is a handler script. If you are sure the event is arriving, then maybe run acpid with "--debug" (in the foreground) and monitor what it does. I think multiple --debug options will increase verbosity, and should track the calling of event scripts
<Jonii^> the event is arriving, via netlink, and it's " pnp0c14:01 000000b0 00000000"
<Jonii^> the first whitespace is the problematic part :/
<TJ-> Jonii^: as per "man acpid" .. "...The event value is a regular expression (see regcomp(3)), against which events are matched ..."
<relish> i'm not sure where to mount the usb drive. where is do-release-upgrade eating up disk space?
<Jonii^> TJ-: so it says, however, every single example i can find only does full match on param #1, or just use asterisk to match everything
<uciel> hi!
<TJ-> relish: you could over-mount a file-system from the USB to /var/cache/apt/ (that'll allow all the downloaded packages to sit on the external device)
<Jonii^> Should I just have "event=" ?
<Jonii^> Because first param is null, and it matches only first param?
<TJ-> Jonii^: look at the existing files in /etc/acpi/event/ for (presumably working) examples
<uciel> hey, i'm having issues trying to automount a ntfs partition
<Jonii^> TJ-: yes, I did. Like I said, they all follow that format. Hence me asking here
<uciel> it mounts automaticaly but
<uciel> i cant eat it
<uciel> you know
<relish> TJ thanks. I'll give it a try
<uciel> and de owner is root
<uciel> and i cant delete any files in the partitioi
<longwuyuan1> hi, atheros wifi on the latest lenovo series. has it worked for anyone after following the bug related docs for the packported deb
<TJ-> Jonii^: there has to be something for 'event=' to match on
<Jonii^> But it's null. param #1 is empty
<TJ-> Jonii^: as the man-page says, the match is a regular expression, so just write one to match what arrives
<riqdiiz> hi all my hp 650 with win7 wont install ubuntu ultimate and hangs forever !how di
<riqdiiz> how do i go about it?
<MatthewAllen> riqdiz, What screen does it hang on? Where did you download ubuntu from?
<riqdiiz> tried to install xp sp3 ended up with blue screen of death.
<ioria> xp ?
<MatthewAllen> wait, are you installing XP or Ubuntu???
<riqdiiz> i want ubuntu ultimate in.help!
<TJ-> Jonii^: I just created a test script here to capture multimedia key events; that doesn't fire
<ioria> riqdiiz, what you mean with 'ultimate'... 15.10 ?
<MatthewAllen> riqdiiz, I'd reccomend simply installing the LTS version of Ubuntu
<Jonii^> TJ-: okay, sounds familiar
<TJ-> Jonii^: I'm wrong; it is working!
<TJ-> Jonii^: I also stopped the acpid service, then ran it in the foreground with "acpid -ddd" and saw it reporting it accessing my shell script
<kalby> what you guys do in ubuntu most of the times other than coding?
<TJ-> Jonii^: and using "acpid --logevents -ddddd" I see the events too
<orq_> kalby are you a woman
<TJ-> Jonii^: here's a fragment from the debug output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14286738/
<kalby> orq: are you?
<orq_> no
<kichuku> Hello
<bgardner> kalby: Anything you do with Mac or Windows, pretty much.
<kalby> orq: good cause i aint too
<kichuku> Can somone please tell me what "sudo shutdown now" command in Ubuntu does?
<kichuku> Does it poweroff the machine or does it do somethng else?
<kalby> bgardner: i do some coding here with javascript, anyone has an idea for the best editor?
<wyaterp> 13:08 < TJ-> Jonii^: with "--logevents" acpid will write to the system log-file when an event is received, regardless of whether there is a handler script. If you are sure the
<wyaterp> 13:08 < TJ-> Jonii^: with "--logevents" acpid will write to the system log-file when an event is received, regardless of whether there is a handler script. If you are sure the
<wyaterp> 13:08 < TJ-> Jonii^: with "--logevents" acpid will write to the system log-file when an event is received, regardless of whether there is a handler script. If you are sure the
<relish> kichuku yes, it will reboot your machine
<kichuku> Because in a Ubuntu VM, when I run "sudo shutdown now" command, it does not poweroff the machine.
<kichuku> relish: reboot?
<kichuku> then what does "sudo shutdown -r now" does?
<relish> ah no shutdown
<orq_> kalby bluefish editor
<TJ-> Jonii^: these are the event/script files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14286813/
<kalby> i was using ubuntu for doing exploit also, couldnt really work out to penetrate others
<relish> -r should reboot the machine
<kalby> orq: thank you
<orq_> its pretty good i use it too
<orq_> so you make penetrations tests calby
<orq_> *kalby ??
<Jonii^> acpid doesn't work it seems..?
<Jonii^> not sure if I broke it or what :3
<kalby> orq: basic things tho, i aint so expert about it, i was using metasploit framework
<Bashing-om> kichuku: Your post ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2308001 ; as a similar query .
<orq_> ohh ok intresting
<kalby> orq: private would you
<orq_> ?
<kalby> orq: if you are interested to talk about it
<jack098> hi
<jack098> what do we discus here
<TJ-> Jonii^: what does "doesn't work" mean?
<Jonii^> https://forum.antergos.com/topic/303/help-with-acpid/2 looks very much like this
<kalby> jack098: can you tell me the channel which is talking about penetration test?
<jack098> kalby i dont know i am new here
<TJ-> Jonii^: did you STOP the acpid service before running it manually?
<Jonii^> nope :3
<kalby> jack098: okay then
<Jonii^> How do I stop it? :3
<TJ-> Jonii^: with the init service manager.
<TJ-> Jonii^: what ubuntu release is it?
<Jonii^> TJ-: 15.10
<TJ-> Jonii^: "sudo systemctl stop acpid.service"
<xubuntu> hi everybody
<Jonii^> Doesn't change anything
<fartface> If my server's running ~570 processes, only 1 active, but CPU utilization is like 99% idle, should I be concerned?
<fartface> It looks like a ton of processes spawned by RCU
<TJ-> Jonii^: have you left other acpid instances running? "pgrep acpid"
<Jonii^> Uh
<Jonii^> I don't know why it started working
<Jonii^> It works now, for some reason
<Guest50699> what works?
<TJ-> Jonii^: did you restart the acpid after editing the events/ file?
<Osz> How do i connect to wireless with my ubuntu server 12.04?
<TJ-> Jonii^: as far as I could tell, the daemon must be restarted manually; it doesn't monitor /etc/acpi/events/ for changes to the files
<Jonii^> I've used sudo kill -HUP acpid as suggested by man files
<Jonii^> Also I've restarted a couple of times just to be sure
<TJ-> Jonii^: the correct way to do it is "sudo systemctl restart acpid.service"
<TJ-> Jonii^: possibly that plus a recent change to the file(s) has fixed it
<ioria> Osz no gui ?
<TJ-> Osz: Either using NetworkManager, or you can manually configure it via /etc/network/interfaces with wpa_supplicant
<Jonii^> Okay, but, next problem: How do I detect if I have keyboard on or off?
<Jonii^> xinput doesn't detect it
<Jonii^> what other choices do I have?
<fl4sh> hi, what is the best way to watch bluray from file?
<Jonii^> i'll restart, let's see what happens..
<Jonii^> TJ-: uh, I need to manually start acpid as root for my script to work?
<Jonii^> Any ideas? That daemon should, as far as I know, be always running, with root privileges, so I don't understand why I need to manually enter "sudo acpid" to make my script work
<MelRay> I have a strange problem. I have logged out and back in using my password. However when I use the command line (xubuntu 15) and try to use apt-get it is saying that the user is not in the sudoers file. How can this be possible?
<TJ-> Jonii^: is there some unusual config for acpid ?
<MelRay> Doesn't xubuntu install with sudo enabled?
<relish> MelRay check the file /etc/sudoers
<Jonii^> I only have used my computer for a day, and I've only used acpid to make that one script
<Jonii^> It's pretty much perfectly fresh install
<MelRay> relish: Ok but I am unsure how to add the user back in?
<relish> as a default, users of group admin may gain root privileges
<relish> in /etc/sudoers:    entry     %admin ALL=(ALL) AL
<TJ-> Jonii^: OK, edit /etc/default/acpid, add in "   OPTIONS="--logevents"  "  then restart the service and monitor syslog with "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" and cause the events
<relish> check if your user is member of admin group:    id username
<ilhami> !lenovo
<ilhami> !lenovopowermanager
<ilhami> :D
<TJ-> relish: MelRay it's usually the "sudo" group. Do "groups" to discover which groups the current user belongs to
<MelRay> TJ: Thanks
<ilhami> !jupiter
<ilhami> this bot does not have so much knowledge. :D
<ikonia> ilhami: you know how to use the bot, stop messing around
<ilhami> ok ikonia
<ikonia> thank you
<MelRay> TJ: So it shows I'm not in the sudo group...problem then becomes how do I elevate to root so I can execute usermod and put the user back?
<Osz> well ubuntu was able to see my wireless SSID but cant authenticat :S what could be the reason?
<Jonii^> uh, i might be gonna sleeping soon.
<Jonii^> ty for help TJ-
<TJ-> MelRay: reboot, hold down Shift continuous, get to GRUB boot menu, select Advanced... sub-menu, then a "Recovery" option. At the friendly-recovery menu remount the file-system read/write, then drop to a root shell and do "adduser <THE_USER> sudo" ... then type "exit" and choose "resume"
<MelRay> TJ: Ok thank you so much!
<TJ-> MelRay: if...
<MelRay> TJ: yes? what is the "if..."?
<TJ-> MelRay: ... on the friendly-recovery menu there isn't a 'remount read/write' or similar option, drop to the root shell and do "mount -o remount,rw /"
<MelRay> TJ: Ok I will
<TJ-> MelRay: (I can't recall if there is a remount option on that menu)
<MelRay> TJ: No problem I can try and work with it from here...
<Osz> I cant connect to my wireless, every time i try to connect the thing will be spining and ask me for the password again.
<SuperLag> I want to hold a package at a certain version. I'm already looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto. My question is this. I have a meta-package that brings in several others. Is it enough to pin that meta-package alone, or do I have to do everything else too?
<SuperLag> package in question: cuda (which brings in a bunch of Nvidia stuff.
<SuperLag> )
<TJ-> SuperLag: the pinning is per-package as you'd expect; it doesn't propagate to dependencies
<mrsam_> hi ANYBODY can see my chat?
<sdk> nop :P
<mrsam_> SDK : :D
<mrsam_> tnx i ithink any body cant see
<adolan> whois adolan
<mrsam_> SDK : im in the other ubuntu IRC?
<sdk> the other irc?
<mrsam_> SDK : yeah
<mrsam_> SDK : there are many people and they speak about theirs problem
<khronics> I have been searching for days for a fix to my  problem.   New laptop, new install.  Everything works great but I can not get the suspend feature  pm-suspend to work at all
<khronics> very frustrating to have to shutdown every time I step away
<khronics> screen goes black for about 2 seconds then it wakes itself up
<OerHeks> khronics, syspend issues are well known, i would use the lock feature, ctrl alt L
<OerHeks> err suspend
<khronics> there has to be a way to fix it,  lock screen is great and all but not when your running on a battery
<netzapper> I'm having a problem with audio in 15.10. PulseAudio does not show my microphone input any place that I know to look, but alsamixer *does* show it. The card that the input is on *is* shown by PA, just not the input itself... only inputs shown are "monitor" inputs.
<netzapper> any idea where to look? Googling pretty much just has people who either don't know how to enable a PA mic, or people whose inputs (or cards) aren't even detected by ALSA. Only found one guy who was having this problem and solved it... he purged and reinstalled PulseAudio. This hasn't done anything for me.
<KingOfOOP> I've updated google chrome via terminal and it was 470MB which took 3h 22min and used 612 Get command.
<KingOfOOP> Speed : 38.8 kB/s
<KingOfOOP> Is that regular ?
<TJ-> netzapper: did you try with pavucontrol to see if it can see the input?
<netzapper> TJ-: that's literally the problem I stated... it does not show up in any of the GUI-based PA control software, and I also don't even see it in `pactl list`, although I admit I could have missed it.
<omber> Hey there! Maybe I am overthinking this: I have my xubuntu box booting from 2x 500GB raid 1 md, /, /boot and swap are on it. How would I migrate this to single drive without raid (Im moving to an SSD).
<TJ-> netzapper: sorry, I misread. does it show up with "aplay -L" (UPPER-CASE L) ?
<netzapper> TJ-: yes, ALSA shows it... I can even mix it back into the output using alsamixer. It's live, pulseaudio just doesn't show it.
<TJ-> omber: add the SSD as a 3rd (spare) device to the array. Fail 1 of the HDDs. Activate the hot-spare SSD and wait for it to finish syncing. "grub-install /dev/${SDD}" (that puts MBR/BIOS Boot + core.img on it), ensure all references to file-systems are using UUIDs not /device/mapper/ names, shutdown. remove HDDs. Test-boot with SSD only.
<orq> hi
<TJ-> netzapper: hmmm; if pactl isn't seeing it that suggests some kind of problem between ALSA and PA
<netzapper> TJ-: ahh, actually, it *is* listed in `pactl`, but not in the GUI tools.
<omber> TJ-: makes sense, someone else suggested something along those lines thank you
<TJ-> omber: alternatively: Ensure UUID references as before, then fail 1 disk in the ARRAY. 'dd' the failed disk to the SSD. Shutdown, test boot as before
<TJ-> omber: it does rather rely on the SSD being either exactly the same size, or larger than, the HDD being cloned
<TJ-> omber: it's important the HDDs are removed at boot-time for the test, else the UUIDs will all clash and you'll end up in a mess
<netzapper> ah-HA!
<TJ-> omber: removed==unplugged
<TJ-> netzapper: Eureka?
<netzapper> apparently, I needed to change the profile for the soundcard to Stereo Duplex
<netzapper> TJ-: thanks for playing rubber duckie!
<TJ-> netzapper: right, that sounds like it'd do it. I had forgetten they are called 'profiles' but I've been there with external sound devices
<omber> TJ-: ok that will not work then as destination SSD is way smaller than current drives (I am not using the space, this was originally a home server turned into Nix workstation)
<TJ-> omber: OK, tell me some more info then. The RAID mirror, is it a single partition or the entire phyiscal device
<Phreya> Hey guys :)
<omber> TJ-: raid mirror is across partitions on two physical devices, I have two mirrored partitions, md129 is my / and md128 is /boot, there is also a swap partition on each sd*
<omber> TJ-: it seems to me what I should do is clonezilla /boot and / from the md device to ssd directly
<omber> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/WzTeS7M2 this is what fdisk of each physical disk looks like
<omber> TJ-: fstab references UUIDs not device names
<MelRay> Hi everyone I just installed x11vnc but it is refusing the connection from my mac...I also tried to ssh from terminal on mac to linux...my client is not attempting to use ssh however...I presume I need to allow access to port 5900...how do I do this?
<vegii> I has a problem. I pressed some key-shortcut that triggered the cursor that replaces the character right to it
<vegii> I surely did it with my right hand. while typing
<TJ-> omber: you've got mirrored partitions, so you should be able to do what I suggested, but with individual partition mirrors. You obviously will need to ensure the root file-system partition and others will fit on the target SSD. If not, you might want to shrink the file-system(s) somewhat first, and then clone them
<TJ-> MelRay: 'openssh-server' is required to receive SSH connections
<omber> TJ-: makes sense, let me take on that :)
<ioria> MelRay, have you tried this http://www.kombitz.com/2012/08/14/how-to-access-x11vnc-from-a-mac/ ?
<MelRay> TJ: Yes I know that...I'm first attempting the connection without ssh
<TJ-> vegii: sounds like you pressed the right-Alt key
<DalekSec> TJ-: Or dropbear. ;)
<TJ-> DalekSec: I don't think dropbear configures a per-user SSH config does it?
<MelRay> ioria: Will look thank you...
<vegii> TJ-, pressing it again doesnt help. How to trigger this cursor?
<TJ-> MelRay: ahh, well, it always helps to have a reliable remote connection first, and build on it :)
<MelRay> TJ: My thought as well...do it easy first then focus on the *right* way to do it
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  after cloning I ran the check option in gparted on the target partitions, think it formats any unused portion of the partition ...works anyway
<TJ-> vegii: I may be referring to something different. The right-Alt key is often used to trigger multi-key characters
<DalekSec> TJ-: Hmmm.  Might not, though wouldn't surprise me as it is the second most featureful Linux ssh server I know of, next to openssh.
<TJ-> MelRay: on Linux ensure the basics; the vnc service is listening on a port, there are no firewall rules blocking it
<vegii> TJ-, [SOLVED] it was the "insert" key
<TJ-> vegii: aha! well done :)
<MelRay> TJ: That was why I was asking about the firewall...I have checked and do see x11vnc listening on port 5900:0
<ioria> MelRay, right... i have to temporary disable it with vino
<MelRay> ioria: Problem is right now I don't have openssh setup....and the tutorial shows how to use ssh to connect then allow permission to connect...is there a gui I can install in xubuntu to let me set the rules?
<MelRay> BTW I just tried to install openssh and apt didn't find it...
<ioria> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9p1-2 (wily), package size 382 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<MelRay> Nevermind....fat fingers goofed it up
<ioria> MelRay, sudo ufw enable/disable7status
<ioria> MelRay, sudo ufw enable/disable/status
<MelRay> ioria: Thanks....learning a lot all..thanks so much for your time
<ioria> MelRay, np
<MelRay> Ok next newbie question...I have openssh installed and tried to connect from mac terminal...it worked but does not accept the password for the user?
<ioria> MelRay,  are you entering the ubuntu username or the mac username ?
<MelRay> ioria: I'm using the password for the linux account
<MelRay> Should it be for the user pass on my mac?
<ioria> no
<Meggaiver> ciao
<Meggaiver> !list
<ubottu> Meggaiver: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ioria> MelRay,  try ssh  ubuntu_username@ubuntu-ip
<MelRay> ioria: Ok lemme try that...
<MelRay> ioria: Yeah...success
<MelRay> clear
<ioria> forwarding issue then  ...
<Meggaiver> !list
<Meggaiver> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute
<Meggaiver> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute
<ioria> MelRay,  grep Forwarding /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Meggaiver> http://partners.ubuntu.com/
<MelRay> ioria: It is set to yes...I have now connected using the vnc client from mac...but I still only see command line and not graphics display...where do I look for settings to enable this?
<ioria> MelRay,  idk mac ... which vnc viewer ?
<MelRay> ioria: Sorry I got it figured out...I searched the mac app store and it installed a ssh client similar to putty...I'm downloading chicken of the vnc for mac from sourceforge right now
<ioria> MelRay,  ok, keep in mind that maybe you 'll need to disable ufw  on ubuntu  : sudo ufw disable
<billxtn> i have a second hard drive that have so many bad sectors can i mark them all and not use them so i can use that hard drive ?
<MelRay> ioria: Nope..thank you thank you thank you...I'm typing to you via vnc remote to Xchat with you...
<MelRay> Too frickin' awesome...
<cfoch> Hi. I have Ubuntu 15.04. How can I get the last version of arcanist?
<Bashing-om> !info arcanist vivid
<ubottu> arcanist (source: phabricator): Command line interface for Phabricator (review platform). In component universe, is optional. Version 0~git20150211-1 (vivid), package size 382 kB, installed size 2214 kB
<cfoch> Bashing-om?
<billxtn> how can i detect and fix bad blocks of a hard drive in ubuntu sever?
<Bashing-om> cfoch: Yes ? you pinged .
<cfoch> I want to install the version of arcanist that is on Ubuntu 15.10
<cfoch> how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> cfoch: Not a proponet of going out of release. At some point you will break your system - you good at fixing ? There maybe a PPA or maybe enable backports ? No direct experience with arcanist so can not directly advise .
<Bashing-om> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SuperLag> TJ-: so if I pin cuda, then I have to pin everything it brings with it, too?
<TJ-> cfoch: the version in 15.10 has an absolute depends on a specific, recent, version of libphutil which is only in 15.10, too
<Z3> Hi! It's possible to install MIR on Ubuntu 14.04 for watching movies and play games?
<k1l_> Z3: no
<Guest92932> what's a good app to check if your hdd is defective?
<TJ-> SuperLag: everything you don't want updating, yes
<Z3> k1l_ ok, thank you
<aphorise> Does anyone know if LiveCD's come with UEFI enabled?
<aphorise> Not the install images but the live images.
<Phreya> Guest92932: Have you tried smartctl?
<Guest92932> nope
<k1l_> aphorise: live and isntall are the same iso
<Phreya> You could try that. // sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<TJ-> aphorise: Yes; they're hybrid boot ISO/El Torito/MBR/UEFI
<orq> hi
<liahim1> hello, I have a problem with libreoffice when trying to open it only the splash screen appears and nothing else happens. any ideas?
<liahim1> using ubuntu 14.04
<aphorise> TJ-  these are the livecd's right? - not the install cd's?
<boo7> hi, Q: do i install python by downloading it from the official site\softweresenter\shell command?
<k1l_> aphorise: there is only a live and install cd. its the same.
<aphorise> k1l_  sorry my bad confussion... thanks
<lubuntu> et
<k1l_> aphorise: you get to choose when the cd is bootet: install or try. (but with try out you can still install from there)
<Jamie_1> hey for some odd reason i got an error transferring one of my vdi to a flash drive, at first it was going fast then slowed down, then gave me the error of "file to large"
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: File > 4G, and fat16 filesystem ?
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: its a 64gb and one sec let me check the partition type
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: fat32
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: 4 gigs is all that file system will handle. See : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463 .
<Jamie_1> thanks Bashing-om... thats annoying
<aphorise> Is there a safe / legacy graphics mode in latest images? - I'm trying 15x from disc - but its freezing on the initial X windows with black
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: That filesystem was authored when 4 gigs was huge !
<Jamie_1> i remember that lol.... back when i used to have halo on a thumb drive
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: what format should i change it to?
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: Depends on "your" use case . All my work is in linux in one shape fashion form or another - and I use ext4 for most everything . cross platform is NTFS .
<Jamie_1> its for a vdi file and for another linux machine and also i need it to be accessable to mac
<Aaaaand> Hey, I have troubles with my apple magic mouse, natural scrolling does not work on it, also when you scroll it immediately stops when you stop touching the mouse, it doesn't slowly lose momentum like it normally does
<Aaaaand> any idea how I can solve this?
<ubuntu-mate> [2 p
<ubuntu-mate> 1 ';'llo1o 1
<ubuntu-mate> 2 [1 n
<ubuntu-mate> [p3[n p[[o
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<E1ephant> silly question time, I have a 14.04 install, and my security analyst is saying scans are erroring out with several CVEs, having no updates in ubuntu, I am pretty confident these are backported in my php/apache2 ubuntu packages
<E1ephant> that said, I don't see these CVEs in the ubuntu CVE tracker, looking for a quick way "to be sure"
<Brian-> yo ops Drone` yw2014 is sending very long PMs about religion - any change you can kick ban him ?
<E1ephant> is changelog for each package/revision the answer?
<ryan_> hello
<Guest20974> hi
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: i changed it to ext4 but its still doing the start well then slow down to slow as hell... its down to 14mb/s
<rww> Brian-: islam, I assume?
<Brian-> rww indeed
<HackerII> doh
 * rww sighs
<Pyrrha_> Bonjour :)
<Brian-> wtg rww :)
<Brian-> I haven't seen that on freenode before .
<rww> Brian-: it's been a thing recently :(
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: Do not know .. bufferring ? still writing to disk ? ( does it complete ) ?
<Jamie_1> im waiting to find out... its roughly 7gb
<Exagone313> Brian-: you can disallow unregistered users to send you queries
<Exagone313> I did that because of annoying queries
<Brian-> ok Exagone313 - thanks for the tip :)
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: if it fails again ill just do it via torrent transfer
<Exagone313> it is with user mode +R
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: Lot's I do not know, IF it fails I would be interested in learning the reason why .
<gustav___> Is there any way to store data secondarily on my local SSD and "swap" out unused data to a network drive or NFS mount?
<bgardner> Exagone313: Thanks for the tip
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: im interested to find out why its slowing down so far... nothing else is using the usb transfer daemon
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: it finished
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: Great ! All I can think of is the buffereing, How did you copy the file 'cp', 'rsync' ?
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: via nautilus
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: its starts out at roughly 90mbs
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: I do not do GUI .. presetly out of my experience range .
<Jamie_1> Bashing-om: all good, was kinda odd... i used gparted to reformat and then it had it down as owned by root... so i had to chown it
<Bashing-om> Jamie_1: "root' is a standard .. and then is SOP to change to the desired ownerhip :)
<Jamie_1> never really ran into that with removable media
<shellhelp> Hi folks
<shellhelp> I need help with a shell script
<bert_> helo
<bazhang> #bash shellhelp
<Exagone313> shellhelp: maybe #bhash
<Exagone313> bash
<shellhelp> kk
<shellhelp> thank you
<bert_> hello
<Prevaky> Hey, in which section of ubuntuforums.org should I ask about ftp related stuff?
<Bashing-om> Prevaky: " Networking & Wireless" would be apt .. if required the mods can move the posting .
<Prevaky> all right Bashing-om, thanks
<|-Esc-|> l
<brx0> hi. Just a short question. I configured an Wlan-AP with KDE5-nm-editor. How can you disable WPS? is there a config somewhere? I didn't find a wpa-supplicant.conf. Thank you
<brx0> Ubuntu 15.10
<Tomahawk> 4.2.0-22-generic #27-ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:57:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/LINUX (new install faster on battery than on ac, and drm failure on pipeA
<Koyaanis> i didnt know 16.04 is out
<Koyaanis> tzzz
<Bashing-om> Koyaanis: Not, the beta is available for testing, will not be releasd 'til April of 2016 .
<k1l_> Koyaanis: its not out
<SergioEDuran1> friends... I am having issues with some games and emulators and my PC
<SergioEDuran1> after trying to exit from them my PC crashes somebody know why?
<SergioEDuran1> my GPU is an Intel one
<SergioEDuran1> PC model: Dell inspiron 1420
<antoine[marechal> hi
<Tomahawk> 4.2.0-22-generic #27-ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:57:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/LINUX (new install faster on battery than on ac, and drm failure on pipeA
<antoine[marechal> I got a question: how could I have my monitor working in a wireless ?
<antoine[marechal> bluetooth did the thing for audio, but video ?
<SergioEDuran1> so? do you know how to solve this issue?
<antoine[marechal> no, I wonder if there's a way
<SergioEDuran1> I see
<antoine[marechal> like a bluetooth videocard or somethinq
<antoine[marechal> had a search but it is either not there or I have the wronq keywords
<k1l_> antoine[marechal: there are some projects working on that. but not really ready
<antoine[marechal> nice to hear that, what about wifi stuff ? Id like not to buy a new fancy tv for this but use the old one
<SuperLag> If I have a script running that is using the python3 binary, is updating any of theses packages going to affect it? : python-apt-common python3-apt python3-problem-report python3-apport python-apt python-problem-report python-apport
<Koyaanis> Bashing-om k1l_ whats the difference
<Koyaanis> both look the same do the same
<k1l_> !16.04 | Koyaanis
<ubottu> Koyaanis: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hzut> hi
<Koyaanis> both look the same do the same
<hzut> please help me
<Bashing-om> Koyaanis: difference: testing/tested and released .
<Koyaanis> released doesnt mean its not being tested anymore
<Koyaanis> hueheu
<k1l_> Koyaanis: are you sure you understand the development and release cycles?
<hzut> each clic on middle button copy twice instead of one!
<k1l_> !releases | Koyaanis
<ubottu> Koyaanis: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Koyaanis> well if that bot says so, it must be true
 * Koyaanis giggles incoherently
<Tomahawk> 4.2.0-22-generic #27-ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:57:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/LINUX (new install faster on battery than on ac, and drm failure on pipeA
<mehmet> hi
<OerHeks> Tomahawk, if this happened to you: write a bugreport then,no use of repeating here like that
<mehmet> fuck you idiots
<Tomahawk> sorry the guidelines said to wait 5 to 10 minutes before reposting
<hzut> i installed ubuntu on my mac - what is the best thing to do with keyboard and trackpad?
<brx0> hi. Just a short question. I configured an Wlan-AP with KDE5-nm-connection-editor. How can you disable WPS? is there a config somewhere? I couldn't find a wpa-supplicant.conf. Ubuntu 15.10. Any idea? Thank you
<brx0> hzut: Bluetooth?
<wanglin> good morning
<MelRay> Anyone have any suggestions for a good IDE to use for learning python?
<jvtbatman> I recently tried installing Ubuntu Core to a SD-card on Ubuntu and when I connect it to the computer now it isn't detected. Any suggestions?
<jvtbatman> It doesn't show up in neither GParted or fdisk
#ubuntu 2015-12-31
<acetakwas> What is a good sticky note app for LXDE that's consistent across restarts?
<acetakwas> What is a good sticky note app for LXDE that's consistent across restarts?
<bazhang> acetakwas, apt-cache search term for it
<acetakwas> bazhang::  I need a recommendation
<acetakwas> I currently have Rhinote
<ctlaltdel> acetakwas: tomboy good
<acetakwas> But it doesn't cache or auto save
<ctlaltdel> acetakwas: doesn't it?
<acetakwas> ctlaltdel::  I'll try that, thanks
<Mony> Hi. Has anyone managed to have working uvesafb during boot + nvidia proprietary driver and keeping keyboard input during boot. The problem is that i managed to run the FB at 1920x1080 no problem. but i can't input anything during boot. alt+f1/12 work but the current input during boot does not. Was gonna be okay if i wasn't using full disk enc, so i'm unable to boot this way :D
<TJ-> Mony: if it's doing a graphical boot, you need Plymouth cooperation for reading the keyboard. Does the system have vt_handoff= on the kernel command-line?
<TJ-> Mony: sorry, the generated value on the command-line should be "vt.handoff=7" ... generated from /etc/grub.d/10_linux when vt_handoff=1 in /etc/default/grub
<MyFriend> what is the name of the calculator app
<MyFriend> to call it from terminal
<MyFriend> nevermind
<MyFriend> i downloaded a chrome extension
<MyFriend> theni read the permission and uninstalled it
<MyFriend> it said it gave access to my browsing content etc
<MyFriend> did i made fatal irreversible mistake and now everything is compromised? is there something i can do now?
<drakon-mrt> gcal
<drakon-mrt> gcalc
<Mony> TJ-, i was not aware of that. i will give it a try. Ty!
<TJ-> Mony: to be clear: 10_linux hardcodes "vt_handoff=1" but the vt.handoff=7 is only added to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT if that variable also contains "splash"
<kisuke> ok,ive got a bit of a weird one, anyone running on mac HW in here? i need to kill the speaker at boot, and know it can be set via /sys/firmware/efi/vars/systemaudiovolume-<guid>/ but not sure how/what needs changed.
<daftykins> there's some info on the intel mac page, but it's quite out of date
<daftykins> users need to edit that wiki themselves if any progress is to be made
<TJ-> kisuke: why does the speaker need 'killing'? Is it generating white noise or something similar?
<kisuke> TJ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9qOJqNjalE
<kisuke> that plays at statup.
<kisuke> IT MUST DIE. mostly because its a NAS/HTPC appliance.
<daftykins> that's in the EFI
<daftykins> you're not gonna fight that without voiding the warranty and any support on that hardware
<daftykins> you also need to keep that to identify system issues when things go wrong, since Apple's EFI is so rubbish at feedback :)
<kisuke> daftykins, 2nd hand, and buntu is already installed, so pretty sure the warrenty is already void at this point.
<daftykins> i mean a bit more than that
<kisuke> daftykins, also chimes of death have been dead sence 98
<daftykins> that's not what i'm talking about
<daftykins> but yeah, pretty sure it's very low level so it's not up to the OS to resolve that
<kisuke> you mean if i managed to make a shiny white brick out of it.
<kisuke> the reason is its a volums setting thats set from OSX, and is currently being exported to linux via /sys/firmware/efi/vars.
<boxmein> http://tcp.mniip.com/xcbm
<boxmein> is my HDD on fire
<daftykins> boxmein: 31 deg C is an impressively low value for fire
<TJ-> kisuke: what is the current value of that variable?
<boxmein> daftykins: I didn't mean actual fire
<boxmein> daftykins: good answer tho :P
<boxmein> anyway the SMART values give types of "Pre-fail" and "Old-age", are those related to the variable or the current value
<daftykins> boxmein: solely the variable ID
<daftykins> nothing is wrong there bar ID 199
<daftykins> the errors beneath the table of data though are funky... Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x05c3d50f = 96720143
<daftykins> presumably something caused the disk to abort from reads of that LBA
<daftykins> those were also a long time ago
<kisuke> TJ-, looks to be ";"
<TJ-> kisuke: is that from 'cat'-ing the node?
<TJ-> kisuke: from what I read, if using Mac OSX, its "nvram -p SystemAudioVolume %XX" ... which would lead us to expect a numeric value when reading the node
<kisuke> TJ-, http://i.imgur.com/EQHsLy7.png
<kisuke> as faras i can tell efivars is no longer a thing.
<TJ-> kisuke: OK, so ";" is the ASCII character of the value maybe
<kisuke> thats my thought.
<TJ-> kisuke: which would be decimal 59
<kisuke> not dec 59?
<TJ-> kisuke: can you do "pastebinit <( ls -l /sys/firmware/efi/vars/SystemAudioVolume*/) "
<kisuke> TJ-, what package is pastebinit in?
<daftykins> pastebinit
<TJ-> kisuke: same as the program name itself
<kisuke> yeah, just figured taht out ./facedesk
<boxmein> oic
<TJ-> kisuke: typing the command, if not installed, should tell you :D
<kisuke> TJ-,  ^^
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14301259/
<titanium17> hi guys, new to ubuntu here, made the switch after using windows for 9 years
<titanium17> i installed ubuntu gnome. My laptop has a nvidia geforce 840m gpu, and I read that installing drivers is a pain
<TJ-> kisuke: try reading the "raw_var" node seeing as that is the only one with write permissions
<kisuke> see the image.
<daftykins> titanium17: 15.10?
<TJ-> titanium17: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<justme> Wow....I'm online ! Have been trying to get onto IRC with HexChat....couldn't figure it out....got this and BANG....I'm here !
<titanium17> TJ-, thank you! will try that now
<daftykins> justme: yay! and now you're off topic :)
<titanium17> daftykins, it is 14.04 LTS
<titanium17> im playing it safe since i am a linux noob
<daftykins> titanium17: nice, same as above then
<TJ-> kisuke: "pastebinit <( sudo cat /sys/firmware/efi/vars/SystemAudioVolume-7c436110-ab2a-4bbb-a880-fe41995c9f82/raw_var | hexdump -C )"
<kisuke> why did i not think of hexdump?
<TJ-> kisuke: it's the time of year :D
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14301369/
<titanium17> also is it possible to have mac-like gestures on ubuntu? currently multi touch is not working on my asus laptop
<kisuke> and i've been dealing with winblows almost excluseivly recently.
<daftykins> titanium17: again, above command may offer different drivers
<amey> do you mean expose and things lke that?
<TJ-> titanium17: you really don't want to use my Mac gestures :P
<amey> i can think of hotcorners inunity tweak tool
<titanium17> so rather than "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall", should I go to the nvidia website and pick one?
<kisuke> TJ-, 3B does line up with semicolen. (yay, ASCII > UTF-8 mutability)
<Dragonious> I was updating my friends HP Elitebook 6930p to 15.04  and after a restart it now boots to tty1 and not GUI can anyone asist me on how to remedy this issue
<justme> May be a driver problem....I have a BamBoo drawing pad connected to Ubuntu and it still has gesters etc....available in the set-up just like when attached to my iMac
<TJ-> !info efivar | kisuke do you have these tools installed?
<ubottu> kisuke do you have these tools installed?: efivar (source: efivar): Tools to manage UEFI variables. In component main, is optional. Version 0.21-1 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 54 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel)
<kisuke> TJ-, no package for efivar.
<TJ-> kisuke: oh... which release is that you're using?
<kisuke> unless... (googles how to enable restricted on server)
<ubuntu-mate> #ubuntubr
<TJ-> kisuke: it's in main component
<dexter__> salut
<dexter__> ya des francais?
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14301434/
<kisuke> TJ-, straight from /etc/lsb-release
<daftykins> titanium17: no never download from nvidia.
<ubuntu-mate> #ubuntu-br
<acalbaza> before i go mucking with things... it looks like i have a drive automounted, but i want to statically name the mount point.  how can i tell where the automount is coming from?
<kisuke> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<kisuke> thats what i thought
<kisuke> TJ-, any ideas?
<TJ-> kisuke: !info efitools trusty | kisuke
<TJ-> !info efitools trusty | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Package efitools does not exist in trusty
<Dragonious> Anyone have minute that can help me fix this laptop?
<kisuke> ^^
<TJ-> errr... yes it does!
<kisuke> !ask | Dragonious
<ubottu> Dragonious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kisuke> TJ-, installing
<Dragonious> ubottu sorry will practice patience
<ubottu> Dragonious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> kisuke: efitools is in universe component; it has the tool efi-updatevar and efi-readvar
<TJ-> kisuke: "man efi-readvar" and "man efi-updatevar" :)
<kisuke> would be nice if therewas a metapackage for efivar..
<TJ-> kisuke: lookout for the man-page error; calling the tool efi-readvars
<kisuke> updatevar looks fine on mine
<titanium17> its funny, my touchpad scrolling doesnt work, so i cant scroll up to see messages i missed here
<titanium17> there is no scroll bar either -_-
<daftykins> page up.
<titanium17> didnt work
<daftykins> click in the text body
<titanium17> oh, numlock
<daftykins> install a real client maybe if this is webchat :)
<titanium17> ok i am a computer noob
<TJ-> kisuke: it looks like efi-updatevar is there only for the key database :(
<titanium17> no, this is xchat
<slidinghorn> titanium17: use PgUp/PgDn instead....using irssi and similar clients, thats how to scroll
<titanium17> also, is there any recommendations that would make ubuntu gnome more visually appealing without draining too much of battery life?
<kisuke> TJ-, yep. variable SystemAudioVolume is not a UEFI secure boot variable
<titanium17> i installed solarized for the terminal, now it looks much better
<daftykins> aesthetics are too personal a decision
<titanium17> slidinghorn, thanks. I was using pageup with num-lock on :P
<kisuke> can reset the VMram via HW, so might be time to hook it back up to a screen
<daftykins> zap that PRAM! :)
 * daftykins groans at mac talk
<kisuke> ...Im a phreaking idiot.
<kisuke> BRB.
<daftykins> what happened?
<titanium17> is there a command to check if my gpu is being used? for some reason my system settings wont open
<Dragonious>  I was updating my friends HP Elitebook 6930p to 15.04  and after a restart it now boots to tty1 and not GUI can anyone asist me on how to remedy this issue
<kisuke> one kb, sec
<kisuke> have osx install media, can use that
<Bashing-om> titanium17: ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the "donfiguration" line should list a drivr in use .
<daftykins> Dragonious: might as well just keep going, 15.04 only has one month left - get it online via network cable and then focus on fixing 15.10 instead of 15.04 imo :)
<Dragonious> daftykins How do I do that without losing my friends data?
<daftykins> upgrade via CLI if you can reach one
<calher> How do I get my new NVidia graphics card working in  Trisquel GNU/Linux?
<TJ-> titanium17: after installing the driver you'll need to do a system reboot so the kernel loads it, and the GUI X server loads its userspace module, too
<Dragonious> Daftykins CLI?
<daftykins> calher: if Trisquel is another distro, it is not supported here.
<daftykins> Dragonious: command line, so the TTY you can get to - get the wired LAN up then do-release-upgrade again
<terrasapien> Dragonious: and failing that, back up from cli and do a fresh install
<daftykins> well you could just boot a live session and mount the /home partition / path
<rww> calher: ask #trisquel, perhaps :)
<terrasapien> if the system boots, and you have a shell, you can save all data
<calher> rww: #Trisquel won't tell me.
<Dragonious> Ok I believe it is online via wireless what be the command I would use to test the internet?
<daftykins> ping google.com ...
<daftykins> calher: doesn't make it an ubuntu problem.
<kisuke> terrasapien, dd if=/home of=/dev/null very fast :P
<calher> daftykins: I was just trying to see if popey would get pinged.
<Dragonious> returned unknown host so not online :( let me get a cable for it one sec. And Thank you all for your time and assistance
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<terrasapien> kisuke: yet fairly useless sending all /home to /dev/null
<daftykins> !behelpful | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<fonz> what version of *buntu 15.10 installs bugfree with virtualbox
<fonz> bugfree meaning it doesn't crash vb
<daftykins> ask the #vbox folk
<daftykins> consider not using 15.10
<fonz> using pre-release software is just 1 of my hobbies along with base jumping and extreme skiing
<acalbaza> i want to mount one of my drives to a different mount point.  i already see it mounted, but i dont see it in fstab.  how can i tell where its getting automounted from?
<daftykins> fonz: that would be 16.04 then
<daftykins> acalbaza: /media/username/blah by any chance?
<kisuke> TJ-, oddly i can set itin the installer, it shows the new value, but resets on reboot
<acalbaza> daftykins: yup
<daftykins> acalbaza: auto or from a nautilus click then, so just specify it and on reboot it'll be the fstab entry and not the auto.
<acalbaza> daftykins: thanks... i was wondering what would take precedence
<Abe_> if you install ubuntu on a playstation 3 can you still play ps3 games?
<SchrodingersScat> can you install ubuntu on a playstation 3?
<daftykins> not for years
<SchrodingersScat> then no
<daftykins> yellow dog linux was the last main supported one i think
<daftykins> Abe_: both actions would be a waste of time :)
<SchrodingersScat> could you still play tuxracer in linux?
<Abe_> I just wanted to know if it's possible
<daftykins> and you have your answer
<daftykins> -> go to other distros :)
<Abe_> I wasn't going to do anyway just curious if you could like dual-boot the ps3 would be neat. I would be to afraid of doing this anyway ^^
<daftykins> best bring us real queries in future then, not silly hypotheticals
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Super Tux ! http://ubuntuhandbook.org/ . Will be available in 16.04's repo .
<Dragonious> daftykins when I restarted the laptop to check the LAN cable I see a FAILED message "Failed to start Load Kernal Modules"
<Dragonious> Followed by "see systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service for details"
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Are you booting presently to terminal ? gotta enable and as well start networking .
<Dragonious> daftykins it boots to tty1 on its own, and I appologize in advance not very savey with the command line stuff.
<Dragonious> It lets me log in via tty1
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Try: ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' then see if we have a connection ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com' .
<Dragonious> bashing-om ok slow down is that all one line or multiple lines ?
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: That is 2 commands to start networking and 1 to verify .
<Dragonious> bashing-om Thank You
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Let's see if it works .
<Dragonious> Failed to execute operation: Interactive authentication required
<Dragonious> same for restart
<TJ-> Dragonious: prefix each command with "sudo "
<Dragonious> tj thank you
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: try as "sudo ....... " . :)
<Dragonious> ok now I get No such file or directory?
<daftykins> smells like an install so wonky it'll need a live session and chroot
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: versiy spelling and syntax . copy and paste ?
<TJ-> LOL :D
<TJ-> Dragonious: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show ?
<TJ-> Dragonious: as its an upgrade it may still be using the Upstart alternative
<Dragonious> I verified the input and tried again with sudo no such file or directory
<Dragonious> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-74-generic root=UUID=4c3d26e4-57f9-4030-8681-72356e0b55a1 ro quiete splash vt.handoff=?
<titanium17> that ubuntu drivers autoinstall screwed things up :(
<titanium17> i think nvidia drivers got installed, but it didnt let me reboot
<titanium17> i did ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* ' to revert back to the intel gpu
<Dragonious> sorry let me correct the tail end there it should be " ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Dragonious> I cant copy paste as I chatting from my pc so
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Ouch .. booting trusty kernel and " 20:40 < Dragonious> Followed by "see systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service for details" "" says 15.04 . I do not know what now to advise .
<Dragonious> ok well thank you all for your help
<hack_> Hello, I want to make a bash script run at startup *before* xfce4 starts but I have a couple questions about how to do it
<hack_> first off, since the script needs access to the internet, is there a special way or point during the startup it needs to be ran, and secondly ... how the heck can I even do this?
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Maybe good at this point to back up the personal data ; before proceeding to try and get networking up .
<Dragonious> bashing-om my thoughts exactly ;p
<Dragonious> was gonna make a live cd and see if it will let me move the data to safe spot
<daftykins> i'm kinda curious as to if the /var/cache/apt/archives has all the packages and a good "sudo apt-get -f install" would make any headway, but that's probably a fair stretch
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Dragonious Sure will be worth a try . Can not hurt to see what results .
<Dragonious> bashing-om daftykins ok will try
<titanium17> guys, whenever i try to install an nvidia driver, i am unable to reboot
<amey> how can i make a program that allows me to cd into a folder and run a .sh script?
<hack_> I know it probably involves init.d or something, but ... dang, I just can't find the specific info I need without reading tons of technical stuff and I'm really suffering from info overload right now
<daftykins> you mean boot after, not the actual going down for reboot?
<Dragonious> seams to be working
<titanium17> daftykins, i install driver and reboot, it gets stuck
<daftykins> titanium17: yeah which one?
<titanium17> i did the ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<daftykins> don't say "nvidia"
<daftykins> i'd like a specific version #
<titanium17> oh 1 second
<titanium17> daftykins, it was nvidia binary driver - version 35632.
<titanium17> 352.63
<daftykins> titanium17: yep that's the likely bad one, try older like 340 or 346 if available
<amey> how can i make a program that allows me to cd into a folder and run a .sh script?
<titanium17> alright, thanks daftykins will try now
<hack_> Could someone please explain to me what I would need to do in order to run a script during each startup after the network is activated but before xfce4 is?  I really need some help here!
<fonz> put it in /etc/crontab
<fonz> @reboot is how you tell it to execute upon startup or reboot
<fonz> @reboot root (your command here)
<fonz> i create a root user because going without is just too weird for me
<hack_> @fonz I tried that, either it started at the wrong time entirely or is never started at all
<Dragonious> bashing-om draftykins looks like it went through with no errors whats the command for to restart the pc
<hack_> @fonz what I need is for it to start at a specific point during the startup process, not at a timed interval which will most likely not correspond at all the actual time my system boots up
<daftykins> Dragonious: sudo shutdown -r 0
<fonz> hack: i suppose you could find the startup script you'd like it to begin after and then append your code after that with &&
<daftykins> maybe if we were told what you're trying to achieve, someone'd know
<hack_> um honestly, I would rather not kludge it into a working system script.  It has to do with downloading an image then altering the symlink pointing to my current desktop wallpaper ... as such if it is not done before xfce4 starts up, the desktop will not automatically change.
<daftykins> oh so a seriously important task then
<fonz> i got 16.04 running in vbox
<hack_> when I had it in crontab the thing didn't even run at all, unless I manually ran it
<daftykins> fonz: #ubuntu+1
<titanium17> daftykins, 340 didnt work either
<hack_> daftykins: be glad you're not ocd, doesn't matter how important it is, this drives me nuts
<daftykins> hack_: nah trying to come up with a label and saying it's why you are the way you are online, is off topic
<daftykins> titanium17: be sure it's bringing in nvidia-prime with it ; if you purged nvidia* again; try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-prime"
<hack_> well, trying to figure out another way since crontab doesn't seem to work is tho
<titanium17> ok thanks, will try now
<daftykins> i'm assuming "sudo crontab -e" was the used command
<daftykins> and that the script is executable for the given user
<hack_> daftykins: yes to both, so all I can figure is there is an issue with crontab or it is a timing issue
<Dragonious> daftykins bashing-om  still getting the same failure guys.
<daftykins> Dragonious: so to be sure, you don't even see a graphical login screen, it just dumps to tty1 at boot and nothing else?
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Networking ? What returns for an IP address ' ifconfig ' ?
<Dragonious> daftykins yes exactly I see the splash screen for a split second then tty1
<hack_> sorry I bothered you guys, I'm just going to get off until I can think clearly enough to read the documentation again
<daftykins> i take it alt+<function keys> changes nothing?
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: A broken graphics driver ( proprietary ) could cause that .
<genewitch> is there any version of ubuntu that is a drop in replacement for windows at install time? like has unzip, 7zip, pdf, openoffice(whatever), chrome, java, email clients, etc
<thomedy> im confused because im not sure what to do.. i think i broke my ubuntu
<thomedy> i could just reinstall and i would probably prefer tht but i need a place to put my back up
<daftykins> paint me a picture with your words, of what you see...
<genewitch> i want to start a computer repair place for old people and switch them all to linux, basically anyone that isn't going to game
<thomedy> so im goin to try to fix this one
<Dragonious> bashing-om I return inet addr:127.0.0.1
<thomedy> heres my question
<daftykins> genewitch: not even vaguely on topic, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<thomedy> my software center isn't working.
<genewitch> i've used kubuntu for thos
<genewitch> daftykins: or you'll do what
<Dragonious> I was thinking maybe something with the graphics driver from some of the forum posts I read but tbh I didnt understand it all
<genewitch> i'm asking in here because i generally use ubuntu or derivatives for this
<daftykins> genewitch: this isn't a threat, it's the friendly suggestion that you take the topic of conversation to a channel meant for it :)
<thomedy> i read that if tht is teh case change the nme nd i did tht then i did
<daftykins> genewitch: then phrase a support question please.
<thomedy> software-center in commnd line and it didn't open
<thomedy> it tried to open but it didnt
<genewitch> what version/distro of ubuntu is best for being an OEM
<genewitch> how's that
<daftykins> no difference.
<daftykins> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<genewitch> is there a way to automate upgrades between LTS, or is that always going to be a hands on sort of thing (i've never had any issues since 8.10)
<daftykins> always manual intervention
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: ' cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ' is there the exact field " managed=false " . See if we can get networking up manually ??
<genewitch> and the ubuntu LTS release schedule is predictable?
<genewitch> 8, 10, 12, 14
<daftykins> every 2 years, but LTS to LTS upgrades are only available once the new reaches the .1 release
<genewitch> okay, great.
<daftykins> Dragonious: yeah i was curious what graphics hardware is on here
<Dragonious> bashing-om manage=false is there
<Dragonious> daftykins it was working fine till I told it to upgrade im not sure if it even finished the upgrade to be honest
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue" + "lsb_release -a" says 15.04 and vivid?
<Dragonious> daftykins yes to both questions
<daftykins> Dragonious: do you know the graphics hardware in this one? "lspci | grep -i vga" will show
<Dragonious> says no lsb modules available though if that matters
<daftykins> nah
<happyface> Hi, i was trying to install a library, when an error came up "/bin/bash: indent: command not found". How do i solve it?
<daftykins> pastebin of the whole story
<Dragonious> daftykins how do I make the character between lspci and grep?
<happyface> daftykins, where you talking to me?
<daftykins> Dragonious: err well i don't know where in the world you are for what your keyboard looks like, the UK one has pipe | to the immediate right of left shift
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: K; The GUI Netwwork-manager controls networking, let's find what the network is indentified as . ' ip route show ' . The 1st line should show something similar " default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth1 " Your device is eth0 ? or ?
<daftykins> US has it above the enter key i think, with \
<Dragonious> ip route show returned no output
<daftykins> you can use the full "lspci" and look for vga/graphics if you can't find pipe
<happyface> Hi, i was trying to install a library, when an error came up "/bin/bash: indent: command not found". How do i solve it?
<Dragonious> daftykins Im in the US and I dont have the key your refering too
<daftykins> happyface: yes, i was saying pastebin the whole story from the start
<Ben64> happyface: you need to explain the full thing, like daftykins said
<daftykins> Dragonious: well "lspci" will be fine
<kolaris> cw=X]R!LNQ6AL
<daftykins> Dragonious: yeah it's definitely supposed to be above enter as per - https://documentation.vizrt.com/viz-easycut-guide/4.12/vizeasycut_usersguide_us_keyboard_layout.png
<kolaris> cw=X]e<
<kolaris> cw=X]a"Kf
<daftykins> kolaris: stop it.
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: daftykins Maybe best to try and get the GUI up, and work networking ftom the GUI ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm was hoping to identify the graphics to maybe purge any proprietary drivers if they're conflicting
<Dragonious> vga compatible controller Advanced Micro Devices {Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470}
<happyface> daftykins: Ben64: http://pastebin.com/jxFzpRPu
<daftykins> Dragonious: and this was the normal ubuntu with the unity desktop?
<kolaris> cw=X]\iGN
<kolaris> cw=X]Kha$
<kolaris> cw=X]e:
<kolaris> cw=X]C6PSH$
<kolaris> cw=X]MWPTL;QXI,QZOMQZONQZOh
<kolaris> cw=X]OeQZONQZKiPTONPTONPTONPTOMPSGi
<daftykins> kolaris: leave
<Dragonious> daftykins yes very old install from 14.xx somewhere friends has used and upgraded as available for the last few years
<Ben64> daftykins: looks like some kind of encryption
<daftykins> nah, looks like an idiot to me :)
<happyface> daftykins: Ben64: http://pastebin.com/jxFzpRPu
<daftykins> saw, ignored
<happyface> Could you help me out daftykins?
<daftykins> happyface: nope
<daftykins> i see you compiling something, ubuntu's about packages :)
<OerHeks> missing 'indent' http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=indent
<OerHeks> now find out what dev package you need, i guess
<titanium17> is it worth trying to configure touchegg to get gestures to work?
<titanium17> it seems a pain
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Radeon HD 3450/3470} == there are no longer any proprietary drivers avalable for this card. check and see that the open source driver is loaded : ' sudo lshw -C display ' . What have you in the "configuration" line ?
<Dragonious> bashing-om driver=radeon latency=0
<daftykins> i reckon whatever DE that is, it should have a manual start tried
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Well, tha correct driver is loaded .. humm .. got to put my think'n cap on .
<daftykins> but it sounds like your entire init system is borked
<daftykins> Dragonious: "sudo service lightdm start" do anything?
<dostripz> Dragonious: okay
<Dragonious> can you ignore someone in this chat?
<daftykins> "/ignore <nickname>" might work depending on what you're typing from
<Dragonious> daftykins we have desktop!!
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> yep borked init
<myztic> Dragonious: that's up to your client
<myztic> me thinks
<daftykins> unfortunately resolving that is totally beyond me
<daftykins> Dragonious: i reckon you should continue on the upgrade to 15.10 idea :)
<daftykins> maybe backup beforehand, also
<Dragonious> daftykins thats ok I can at least plug in a usb and backup his stuff
<daftykins> good plan :D
<daftykins> i'm calling it a night there, later folks o/
<Dragonious> daftykins thank you kind soul
<daftykins> np, glad we found it
<dostripz> myztic: it's not Dragonious
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: daftykins We systemd ot upstart as the init system ? what returns ' sudo stat /proc/1/exe ' ?
<Dragonious> bashing-om one sec let me back up his things
<Dragonious> bashing it wont let me open my usb stick say I dont have permission
<Dragonious> bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: "sudo" makes you the boss of it .. preceed your copy commands with the term "sudo" .. amd try again .
<Dragonious> bashing-om Im in the desktop trying to use the drive but when I plug it in it says Im not "authorized"
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: The desktop of a live environment ? Attempting to copy off the install's /home directory files ?
<Dragonious> bashing-om no Im trying to backup his photos and videos
<Dragonious> but the pc tells me Im not authorized to mount the usb
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Maybe change ownership of that mount point ? What returns ' ls -al /media/<username> ' with the USB drive plugged in .
<Dragonious> bashing-om drwxr-x---+ 2 root root 4096 dec 28 16:03,  drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 jul  6 19:15
<Jabbba> hi all I just installed debian on encrypted /, i made a /boot partition and converted an ntfs partition to EFI partition, it installed but now I can't boot on linux, my motherboard boot list put a mirrored "N" sign like the russian letter and when I try to boot on it nothing happens, any idea ?
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Sorts stuck with where you are. On my system I plug in a usb drive, get an icon on the desktop, click on it to mount it, enter my password in the pop up, and mounted in /media I get " drwx------  8 sysop sysop 16384 Dec 31  1969 8023-774F " from my command ' ls -al /media/sysop ' ... Are you similar ?
<Dragonious> bashing-om no,
<Dragonious> as soon as I plug in a usb device it says unable to mount you aare not authorized
<Dragonious> bashing-om well Im going to call it for tonight I have to work in the morning so bed is calling, but thank you for your time and effort on this I do appreciate it
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: It is late here for me .. past my quitting time, so pardon me if my think'n is cloudy. in terminal do ' groups' .. is " sudo " and "plugdev" in that returned listing ?
<Dragonious> bashing-om Im sorry I just shut it down :(
<RetroAsh> https://img.sauf.ca/pictures/2015-12-29/c12fc3b2278596da4a26edd4a41f3373.pdf
<RetroAsh> plop
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: Is OK, we take this back up later tomorrow evening after I get in from working .
<Dragonious> Bashing-om I will try to see you here then and thank you again
<neodementor> holaaa
<codepython777> I'm interested in running ubuntu on dell i7359-5984SLV - anyone here running that?
<Bashing-om> Dragonious: NP ! .. So long as we all work together to a common goal . You have my interest .
<pishta> hello, can anyone assist in a sound card issue?
<myztic> any administrators / admins present
<pishta> Im having no luck installing snd-hda-intel based realtek chip based Toshiba A105 laptop, Mint 17.3 shows no sound hardware but alspci shows hda
<myztic> got a private message from a user called dostripz (from this channel) that reads "Hey dick-face. Welcome to ##ubuntu. Have a fucked up life and die." user details dostripz@185.93.181.86 - he immediately logged off afterwards
<myztic> he might have sent this to multiple people, don't know
<myztic> screenshot: https://mega.nz/#!h0cnjDZS!fX427-_VZ36aCjqlmqIKTkk3lch9PBqmnBJco1V1vRE
<myztic> needless to say I don't know this person
<logikos> any idea why this command (to mount a qnap NAS): mount -t nfs -o username=myuname,password=mypass 192.168.2.11:/Public /mnt/ltnas -  would produce this error: mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<davidh> My NAS only can use CIFS, so I'm not sure if that affects the syntax...
<davidh> but I would do the mount command as such:
<davidh> mount -t cifs //192.168.2.1/Public -o username=xx,password=yy,uid=zz,gid=users /mnt/ltnas
<kolteq> hello guys
<kolteq> any ideas on how to configure samba easily
<titanium17> does anyone else have a problem with 'suspend' on a laptop? If I lock my laptop, I am unable to start it back up without doing a hard restart. On Ubuntu gnome
<titanium17> if i lock and close my laptop*
<tripelb> I go off and instead of the usual sign in with my user name I get a different Signin box, no user name and the too right of the screen says light box DM. (14.04 kubuntu gnome-classic) thanks for help.
<bobdobbs> I've recently switched from gnome to KDE. A lot of headaches went away straight away. But now I'm looking for a quick way to cycle between apps running with their windows minimized. ALT+Tab cycling has a side-effect that I don't like.
<bobdobbs> Is here a mac-like taskbar for KDE that I can run while working with two monitors?
<xangua> Task bar? You mean dock?
<bobdobbs> yeah. that sounds right
<bobdobbs> I just had a play with docky, but I can't control which monitor it runs on. By default it runs on the monitor on which I don't it to run.
<kisuke> can any one point me in the right direction for how the bootloader is setup on intel macs? managed to nuke my bootloader, and need to restore it. google is full of only semirelevant fluff. TIA
<alwan> R.I.P Ian Murdock, the founder of Debian Linux
<alwan> <bobdobbs> how about Ubuntu's default desktop, Unity
<alwan> it has great launcher very similar to OS X's dock
<bobdobbs> alwan: I've had too many issues with unity, I'm afraid.
<hack_> Hey, seems that every so often (seemingly at random times, my screen blacks out for half a second and then reappears as tho nothing had happened
<alwan> what issue? <bobdobbs>
<alwan> since 14.04, I feel pretty satisfied with Ubuntu Unity
<bobdobbs> alwan: whenever I install linux on a machine with an nvidia card it takes me months to get some basic stuff st
<bobdobbs> *sorted
<bobdobbs> specifically: no background display at all
<bobdobbs> I could fix it if I was dedicated enough. But I'm not.
<alwan> <bobdobbs> did you install the nvidia driver ?
<bobdobbs> I've tried all kinds of combinations of drivers and settings. In the end I'd just rather get on with my shizz.
<hack_> how can I figure out what is causing the screen to momentarily black out, then reappear as though nothing had happened?  It's getting very annoying
<bobdobbs> alwan: But also, when I switched from gnome and unity to KDE a few days ago, I discovered that my CPU would stop maxxing out while running chrome and chromium
<bobdobbs> I don't know why. But I like it.
<alwan> Yes, KDE is very similar, even a copycat of Windows 7
<bobdobbs> as long as it works I'm cool with that
<kisuke> mac reinstall grub
<kisuke> wrong window...
<hack_> hello?  Are there specific log files I should look at?  What should I be looking for?
<bobdobbs> the only thing I don't like is the docking behaviour: it's hard for me to rediscover a browser window without pulling them all up... and then they persist on the desktop. but to me, the tradeoff is worth it.
<hack_> can't even find a shred of information about this kind of behavior on google
<bobdobbs> damn. docky kinda sucked. it leaves artifacts on the screen that can't be removed
<bobdobbs> I'll try cairo dock
<alwan> cairo dock is great
<leo_> hi?
<alwan> but I never use multiple monitor :D
<bobdobbs> heh. I've installed it. but I can't find the command to start it
<nicomachus> cairo-dock
<bobdobbs> aha. that does it :)
<bobdobbs> thanks
<bobdobbs> hey, it does look nice!
<bobdobbs> yeah. I'm liking it
<bobdobbs> nicomachus: thank!
<Jonii^> Hello
<Jonii^> My laptop shuts off keyboard when my screen has rotated beyond 190 degrees. I'd like to use this information, keyboard not active, as a test for how much the screen has rotated, but I can't seem to find any way to probe keyboard status
<Jonii^> Xinput doesn't seem to do much
<sam_yan_> Hi ,I install  lsb-base,but  it tell me it will break upstart(<<1.12.1-0ubuntu8).What does it mean ?
<alwan> <sam_yan_> it means lsb-base conflict with upstart
<alwan> how do you install lsb-base ?
<alwan> using apt-get or .deb installer?
<sam_yan_> I install systemd
<sam_yan_> so what should I do ? upgrade the upstart ?
<alwan> oh yes.. systemd and upstart couldn't be coexist
<sam_yan_> but ubuntu 15.04 also install upstart
<alwan> no.. you must choose : systemd or upstart
<alwan> which version you'are using now?
<alwan> 15.10?
<sam_yan_> 15.04
<alwan> yes.. it seems you have to choose
<alwan> if you install systemd, the upstart will automatically be removed
<sam_yan_> ok .but ubuntu's upstart is 1.13.2 . that is the way ubuntu to deal with  the breaks  of lsb-base?
<alwan> yes
<alwan> it seems lsb-base conflicts with any version of upstart
<alwan> it's easier to upgrade to 15.10
<alwan> as my experience, 15.10 is better
<sam_yan_> ok.so when I switch to upstart.I do no need to install a other lsb-base ?
<Jonii^> Oh, and, how come lsusb doesn't work with grep? :/
<Jonii^> lsusb -v | grep keyword doesn't work
<Jonii^> I don't understand why
<harishkrupo> how to undelete files in ubuntu?
<harishkrupo> ext4 file system
<alwan> there is no way <harishkrupo>
<alwan> afaik
<harishkrupo> no previously people in the irc suggested me an option and it worked
<harishkrupo> it just dont remember the program name
<alwan> I found this
<alwan> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<alwan> good luck :D
<harishkrupo> no it was not extundelete
<lotuspsychje> harishkrupo: photorec?
<harishkrupo> yup thankyou
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | harishkrupo sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> harishkrupo sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<alwan> it really worked <harishkrupo> ?
<alwan> I meant deleted file with Shift+Del could be restored?
<harishkrupo> yeah photorec works
<harishkrupo> doesn't work all the time but it works
<lotuspsychje> harishkrupo: if photorec acnat get data back, data is gone
<Basar> HELP
<Jonii^> Okay, I found my keyboard finally from /proc/bus/input/devices
<Jonii^> Can I now use information there to somehow check if my keyboard is on or off?
<Basar> I participated in Google Code in. 2015 and did one task,but the mentor is not revising it has been 24 hours since I uploaded.The mentor is Tim Lunn Inoki
 * Basar slaps yohnnyjoe around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Basar slaps webbyz around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Basar slaps Speed` around a bit with a large fishbot
<rww> Basar: #ubuntu is a technical support channel for Ubuntu. We don't handle Google Code In, and please don't fishbot the channel :)
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, use xev to test your keyboard
<harishkrupo> !xev | Jonii^
<Jonii^> harishkrupo: I don't see how it helps
<Jonii^> Just to make sure, I know when keyboard is on or off. The problem is automating a process
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, oh ok
<Jonii^> I need my program to somehow be able to figure out when a keyboard is on or off... But if that's problematic, I'm also curious to hear if there are other ways physical device broadcasts stuff other than acpi signals :3
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, i didn't know one could turn off the keyboard
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, you mean detect the presence of the keyboard?
<Jonii^> harishkrupo: I have Lenovo Yoga, it automatically turns off the keyboard when screen is rotated beyond 190 degrees
<harishkrupo> Jonii^, oh i see
<Jonii^> There are acpi signals sent whenever screen is rotated to some position, but the problem is, it's always the exact same acpi signal
<Jonii^> So I need to use keyboard status to figure out where it's rotating
<Jonii^> Either that, or I need to figure out some other way to distinguish between rotation statuses, but at least at first I thought it would be the easiest to just somehow poll the keyboard and see if it works
<Jonii^> But I can't find anything that would enable me to see if keyboard is active or not :(
<AndChat27729> Radio Check - can anybody see me here on #ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> AndChat27729: 1700 users can
<AndChat27729> Nearly all of the traffic here are joins and quits - any way to get rid of them?
<mattsl> Anyone willing to help me try to fix a boot issue? I have my OS on a RAID 10 array and it seems an Ubuntu update didn't work properly.
<jaawerth> so uh, is it my imagination or do the ntfs drivers have terrible performance? Or am I Doing It Wrong? I just ran ncdu from /, and when it was running in the ntfs partition CPU for mount.ntfs was at 60% and ncdu was at 30%
<somsip> jaawerth: you're right - I understand they have a lot of overhead that's heavy on CPU
<jaawerth> did a little research and tried enabling big_writes, but since this is read operations doing it that probably won't cut it, I imagine. Wondering if this is a Thing
<jaawerth> huh. well, good thing I haven't encrypted it yet then
<jaawerth> I can only imagine what bitlocker would have done to the poor thing!
<dexte827> hello im newbie on ubuntu
<dexte827> its awesome
<dexte827> can some one teach me something
<ZAKhan> anyone has experiance with macbooks .. my trackpa d response is not smooth at all
<somsip> dexte827: what do you need to do?
<somsip> !mac | ZAKhan
<ubottu> ZAKhan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<noflag> dexte827: like what
<dexte827> somsip my graphic driver is not good i cant see the full screen when i connect my computer to my lcd screen
<somsip> dexte827: not my forte - maybe someone else can help
<dexte827> thanks
<noflag> did you try using a propritary driver in the driver-picket
<noflag> picker
<dexte827> im new on ubuntu i dont know how to use it
<DF3D2> I have a server running 15.04 any real benefit to upgrading to 15.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> DF3D2: its not very reccomended to use server on non-lts
<lotuspsychje> DF3D2: unless you happy upgrading every 9 months every time?
<jaawerth> unless it's just a toy server
<jaawerth> personal use, etc
<lotuspsychje> jaawerth: indeed
<DF3D2> yes this is a home server
<DF3D2> I always use LTS for all my data center stuff
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver active?
<dexte827> ok 1 minute
<lotuspsychje> DF3D2: the choice of your ubuntu version, really depends on what you need
<lotuspsychje> DF3D2: your the master of your machine :p
<dexte827> ubuntu 12.04 shipset Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300
<bit-z> hey
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: you could tryout 14.04.3 perhaps alot of good things happened
<dexte827> i can even not change the resolution of the screen
<dexte827> so if i upgrade my version did my files will be erase?
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: no, it will keep your /home
<dexte827> good news
<dexte827> thanks
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: but that doesnt mean backups are not reccomended
<bit-z> i need help... i am new to ubuntu i cant connect my windows phone it shows some mtp error. i am using ubuntu mate 15.10
<dexte827> ok
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: what will you do when upgrade process fails somehow
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: lesson nr1 always make backups :p
<dexte827> i will connect the hard drive to windows on  another pc
<dexte827> there is to much staff to backup
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: external hd's are cheap these days, buy one for backup storage
<dexte827> thanks for advise
<lotuspsychje> dexte827: ok good luck
<dexte827> bye
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | dexte827
<ubottu> dexte827: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DF3D2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14307964/
<DF3D2> ^ why do I have no output on boot ?
<m712> Hello, how can I butn an ISO file to a flash drive?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | m712
<ubottu> m712: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> another possible answer: depends on the ISO
<m712> lotuspsychje> I am trying to burn ArchLinux ISO to my USB stick, so I am looking for a package solution. :)
<lotuspsychje> m712: multisystem is nice
<lotuspsychje> m712: drag n drop your wanted iso
<m712> lotuspsychje> Do you know anything in apt that could do it?
<lotuspsychje> m712: unetbootin or dd
<m712> lotuspsychje> Thank you.
<m712> Fingers crossed, I hope I don't nuke my flash drive. :)
<NightKhaos> Hi there, I'm trying to get my Ubuntu Server (14.04) using netatalk to present a share for Time Machine to connect to, but I can't get the Mac in question to connect to the share because it is telling me there are "no shares to connect too"
<mintrix> hi
<lotuspsychje> mintrix: welcome, what can we do for you?
<mintrix> lotuspsychje: how can I install ubuntu software center?
<lotuspsychje> mintrix: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Guest5543> Is anyone else experiencing random lockups while using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (x64)? I have a fresh installation with minimal changes (second fresh install) and Unity keeps locking up a random times. I can still hear music in the background and such, but the only way to recover is a hard reboot.
<mintrix> ubuntu mate
<lotuspsychje> mintrix: mate has its own software i think, ask in #ubuntu-mate
<Guest5543> I think it is also important to note that I never had any issues at all with Windows, Debian, or any other distribution. However, both Ubuntu and Xubuntu both seem to be unstable for me.
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: wich versions did you try
<mintrix> lotuspsychje: okay, thanks
<Guest5543> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 14.04.3LTS (x64) and Xubuntu 14.04.3LTS are the versions I have tried.
<Guest5543> Xubuntu would draw giant black boxes in the middle of the screen and crap out. Ubuntu simply freezes.
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: can you define unstable?
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Guest5543> nVidia GTX 760. I have tested both distributions using both the open-source drivers and the proprietary driver.
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: wich driver your on exactly (version)?
<Guest5543> I am using the open-source xorg driver right now. It seems to have great support for the GTX 760 series. It is also the same driver I use on Debian 8 with no issues.
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: did you have nvidia-352 ?
<Guest5543> When I used the closed-source driver it was: version 352.63 from nvidia-352 (proprietary, tested)
<tripelb> I go off and instead of the usual sign in with my user name I get a different Signin box, no user name and the too right of the screen says light box DM. (14.04 kubuntu gnome-classic) thanks for help. Repeat, hour later. What is this? Why password not work.
<Phreya> /wc/
<Phreya> wc/
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: id reccomend lower verion try like 340, we had some issue on the 352 lately
<Guest5543> lotuspsychje: Are there also issues with the open-source driver Ubuntu uses by default? That is the driver I would like to use if possible, but I can try an older version of the proprietary driver if it might solve my stability issue.
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: really all depends on ubuntu version and card,...try out until you find something stable
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: try every version in your additional drivers list
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: also make sure your connected to internet and enable updates during setup when you install ubuntu
<Guest5543> I did. I made sure to install all updates as soon as the installation finished.
<lotuspsychje> Guest5543: ok, if you see then 352 is enabled, try a lower version
<Guest5543> I originally had an issue where minimizing a program would cause Unity to freeze until I hit alt+tab enough times to recover it. That issue was resolved by reinstalling Ubuntu, but now Unity randomly freezes while using Chromium (probably other programs too)
<jeblad> I'm trying to get a backup going through deja-dup, and it starts, goes for a while, and then the whole machine dies
<jeblad> Its a bit annoying..
<jeblad> This is on a 15.04. I've been checking the logs, but can't find anything useful. It seems to be truncated, which is not a big surprise as the machine dies very hard.
<jeblad> There was a problem with an ol' version of python, and 'pip freeze' did just that, froze and died
<alwan> 15.04 is so much buggy <jeblad>
<alwan> 15.10 is better
<jeblad> Well, it is this issue with backup..
<mcphail> jeblad: are you 100% confident about your hardware? Have you checked your RAM, disks, PSU, cooling, cables (especially 24 pin ATX)?
<sardior> I have an AMD/ATI display and the resolution went from 1366x768 to 1024x768 and there is no option to return it to the correct setting in the setting for display.
<mcphail> jeblad: last tim I had problems like this, I found (after much frustration) the 24pin was not seated correctly, causing the system to hard-crash when the disks were loaded
<ogra_> jeblad, it is most likely not an issue with the backup tool .... no software should be able to kill your system, your issue lies most likely deeper down in the stack, deja-dup triggering it is just a side effect
<ogra_> (check syslog and kern.log for errors ... also ~/.xsession-errors might be interesting)
<jeblad> mcphail: the box has worked for a very long time, and nothing has been done to it since the last backup
<mcphail> jeblad: I thought you said you had previous problems with Pip causing crashes?
<jeblad> mcphail: last 24 hours it has died 5 times, all times after starting a backup run from deja-dup
<mcphail> jeblad: definitely time to check temperatures and hardware, if nothing in logs
<jeblad> No, found that there was a report on a similar problem where pip freeze had triggered a crash like this
<lisbeth> I'm in ubuntu server and I'm curious about inventing keybind controlls
<lisbeth> maybe wrong channel to ask, but it's for preparing for admin tasks
<Guest5543> lotuspsychje: I tried installing the 340 drivers as you suggested. I have not yet experienced a freeze, but only time will tell. Right now I am running the system test that comes with Ubuntu and I selected all of the automated tests. My system has been running under 100% load (while I am still doing random tasks) for a while now and it has yet to freeze.
<Guest5543> So, I am hoping moving from the open-source driver to the 340 proprietary driver will solve my issue.
<landoceansky> hi
<landoceansky> i added gnome-terminal command to the end of ~/.profile(i want to auto run this command after i login my ubunut), when i restart and login, os display a terminal window with openGL error
<stephane> landoceansky: use gnome-session-properties command. ~/.profile is probably parsed too early during the boot process in order to launch a X app.
<Ben64> landoceansky: what do you actually want to run at start
<stephane> Ben64: gnome-terminal
<Ben64> you're not landoceansky
<landoceansky> i want open a terminal and run my own script
<Ben64> what does the script do
<landoceansky> just like installing some tool like gcc vim ...
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense
<olip> Hello.
<olip> How do you enter BIOS for in Lenovo e450?
<Ben64> olip: check the manual, or maybe ask ##hardware ... this is an Ubuntu support channel
<eclectichedgehog> olip: try pressing enter key a few time after a restart if its a laptop
<Vanathor> Which version of Ubuntu has the best ratio of long term support and stability compared to features available?
<eclectichedgehog> Vanathor: 14.10
<Ben64> Vanathor: LTS (Long Term Support) versions are released every two years. the current one is 14.04, the next one is 16.04, releasing in April 2016
<Ben64> eclectichedgehog: no
<eclectichedgehog> 14.04 sorry
<eclectichedgehog> Ben64, tired
<Vanathor> Does anyone know the best way to treat a hard drive to treat two separate drives as a single system? Because I rent a server from hetzner that won't let me access all my space, and I found this guide here
<Vanathor> https://hazan.me/hetzner-setting-up-lvm/
<Vanathor> to not much success
<Vanathor> I keep seeing "root@Ubuntu-1404-trusty-64-minimal ~ # pvcreate /dev/sdb1    Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively." towards the last step, saying its a mounted file system.
<Vanathor> But I don't know how to fix it
<stephane> Vanathor: /dev/sdb1 is probably already in use/mounted. Check first with the mount command
<eclectichedgehog> stephane: i'd agree with that
<maddawg2> so i was told to come back when i get my "system program problem detected" message. I was suppose to provide a link to the log... but i am unable to find the log... where should i be looking for the log?
<Ben64> maddawg2: click it
<maddawg2> click what?
<maddawg2> al i have is report problem and cancel
<Ben64> yes report problem
<maddawg2> done this a bunch there is no error tho... it asks for password,
<maddawg2> i enter it
<maddawg2> and then it sends a report without letting me see
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it brings up a dialog with info
<maddawg2> well it doesnt
<maddawg2> it never has
<maddawg2> there is nothing visible now
<maddawg2> i clicked authenticate
<maddawg2> the window closed
<maddawg2> nothing after that
<maddawg2> this is the 3rd fresh install i've done
<maddawg2> on 2 different machines
<maddawg2> sigh... my bad
<Ben64> maddawg2: if theres anything in /var/crash, pastebin the latest one
<olip> How many hours should I charge my laptop when I first buy it.
<Vanathor> stephane: if that is the case, what would you recommend? What would be my next step?
<Ben64> olip: again, not an ubuntu question, ask hardware questions in ##hardware
<maddawg2> olip, depends
<maddawg2> every laptop is different
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> its like asking "how much gas should I put in my car to fill it"  it entirely depends
<olip> maddawg2: for Thinkpad?
<Ben64> olip: ask hardware questions in ##hardware
<mcphail> olip: please stop. Ben64 has already directed you to a more appropriate channel
<maddawg2> listen to them
<olip> Okay.
<maddawg2> sheesh
<stephane> Vanathor: well, lvm is definitely a good choice in order to aggregate 'physical' volumes. First, /dev/sdb1 is a partition, not a raw device. Second, it is already mounted. You should first backup then remove the data on it and then create a volume group using /dev/sdb and the other physical volume you have.
<Vanathor> no data to back up
<Vanathor> its a new device
<Vanathor> how do you go about creating a new volume group?
<stephane> Vanathor: What's the output of the mount command ?
<Vanathor> Don't know off hand. I'm working 'second party' to help someone else, the friend I mentioned
<Vanathor> that is just the bit
<Vanathor> where he got stuck
<Vanathor> he is doing this for me.
<Vanathor> as I am linux-ubuntu illiterate
<Ben64> why do the partitions/drives need to be combined anyway?
<bsdunix> ?
<eclectichedgehog> Vanathor: tell them to create a job with the provider
<Vanathor> For some reason in the initial install, it wasn't letting me use the full storage of the hard drives. I was only able to use like two terabytes of space out of the six tbs available
<Vanathor> eclecticedgehog: its unmanaged
<Ben64> Vanathor: are you sure it has 6
<Vanathor> Yes.
<Vanathor> Two three terabyte hard drives.
<Ben64> show me
<eclectichedgehog> Vanathor: unmanaged means you have to do it, but it sometimes doesn't help to ask them
<stephane> Vanathor: hdd already used before. Partitions on it. Automatically mounted in ubuntu
<Vanathor> Ben64: This is my server from the robot page
<Vanathor> http://imgur.com/DalUP36
<lisbeth> Is there a command line ZNC server available in the ubuntu repos?
<lisbeth> ZNC is a server that acts as a proxy to irc so you are always logged in
<Ben64> Vanathor: did you install ubuntu?
<Vanathor> Yes.
<Ben64> you should reinstall
<Vanathor> Ubuntu 14.04
<Vanathor> any particular reason?
<bsdunix> what filesystem were the drives previously formatted in
<Ben64> Vanathor: so you can set it up properly
<alwan> not yet <lisbeth>
<alwan> even the ubuntu ppa
<Ben64> lisbeth: have you tried "znc"
<Vanathor>  <bsdunix> what filesystem were the drives previously formatted in // Ubuntu 15.10
<Ben64> Vanathor: you just need to reinstall, choose lvm and make sure it uses all the available space
<Vanathor> Will give it a shot. Thank you for your help
<mcphail> Vanathor: make sure you are not using an MBR partition table if you want to create a very large partition
<bsdunix> ext4 can do exabytes, right? - I'm worried LVM may be cornfusing or buggy or not well guided...
<Vanathor> how do I determine that Mcphail?
<mcphail> Vanathor: your partitioning tool of choice should tell you. Use GPT if possible
<mcphail> Vanathor: sometime MBR is labelled as "DOS partitioning" or similar. Not designed for multi-terabyte partitions
<bsdunix> lisbeth: instead of asking US if there's a "znc" in repos, try instead "sudo aptitude search znc" - it's there
<Vanathor> Does anyone know of any services that can facilitate short term (not more then an hour) of hired work? Because while I will continue to try and get it to do it myself, I may end up breaking down and just hire someone. If the price is reasonable, and service expedient
<Vanathor> website, etc
<bsdunix> Vanathor: I contract work my skills through workmarket.com
<Ben64> Vanathor: this channel is free
<Vanathor> bsdunix: what is your going rate for an hour long job? Ben64: I am referring to contract work, not just consulting
<bsdunix> Many techs across the U.S. and elsewhere probably - get work in their area through that platform
<Osz> how do i list all the installed program on my server and delete some permanent ?
<Ben64> Vanathor: honestly you shouldn't have a server if you're unwilling to learn things
<Ben64> Osz: "dpkg -l" will show all the installed packages
<bsdunix> Vanathor: someone would have to be local to you, workmarket.com can head-hunt them and send them. usually $65 to $135/hr
<Osz> everytime i try to rebook it will stack on "*Clearing ebtables rulesets" why?
<Vanathor> Ben64: I'm just trying to set up a media storage locker for myself, as a 'cloud'. I'm not interested in ubuntu or linux beyond having it as an underlying framework for that. Once initial setup is done I am pretty much going to be leaving it alone.
<bsdunix> Ben64: I agree. I had to learn in an atmosphere that had ZERO tolerance for unwillingness to learn and google and exhaust all effort prior to making my problem someone else's
<Ben64> Vanathor: bad idea. you need to keep up with security updates and other things
<eclectichedgehog> bsdunix: are you an isis admin :)
<Vanathor> Ben64: Nothing on it would have info worth stealing, as none of it is sensitive in that manner. When I said 'set and forget' I mean it
<Ben64> Vanathor: who said anything about stealing. they could get into your server and use it to commit crimes
<Ben64> Vanathor: if you want a hands off cloud service, get that. don't use a server you have no intention of taking responsibility of
<Vanathor> its rented from hetzner. If it came to that, their own data specialists would notice their hardware was being co-opted for a botnet or something similar
<Ben64> depending on the contract or whatever, you could be held liable for whatever happens on that server, but obviously you don't care at all
<bsdunix> We had 42 servers broken into from some nice guy in indonesia. he wanted bandwidth. we had commercial grade firewalls, ipsec tunnels, all kinds of 30+ yrs experienced sysadmins watchdogging it, snort...he still got in.
<eclectichedgehog> bsdunix: always expect the unexpected
<Ioyrie> Vanathor: as long as you don't mind the potential criminal legal troubles you can get into, you are fine =)
<Vanathor> Its an EU hosted server, and I am an american. The chance of it legally coming back to bite me are nill
<eclectichedgehog> Vanathor: most if not all eu countries have some agreement with us over copyright etc
<mcphail> Perhaps we are wandering a little OT here?
<Ben64> mcphail: very
<bsdunix> the point is; this is a place to help and learn about things ubuntu
<eclectichedgehog> if no one asks questions then its a dull chatroom
<Ioyrie> very...
<Vanathor> Sure. I'm just trying to get something taken care of, terms of specifics. That happens to be Ubuntu, because Windows servers have licencing fees. But I am not trying to grow a twelve inch linux beard :P
<haraldk_> Anyone here with Ubuntu 15.10, Intel CPU and intel_pstate with sleep/resume? After one sleep/resume cycle CPU frequency is locked at full speed. I wonder if this is only for me or a general bug. I have not yet found where launchpad is to search for existing bugs (as I don't expect me to be the first one to detect this)
<GabrielSOE> hello all, does tlp really sabe battery life?
<haraldk_> Ok, found lauchpad for ubuntu now :)
<mcphail> haraldk_: there have been sporadic questions on here about similar things recently. Not sure if anyone has filed a bug yet. I don't have Intel so can't confirm
<Ben64> Vanathor: then get unlimited cloud storage from amazon, $60 per year, and you don't have to think about things
<haraldk_> mcphail: Ok, since I finally found lauchpad I'll search for it.
<vlad-and-tasy> Hi guys! :)
<bsdunix> haraldk_: I once had some dell c6145 servers that fell into sleep states on cpus from inactivity, they ZOMBIED! I couldn't even ssh into them. check your BIOS settings for "C-States" section
<Vanathor> Not what I'm interested in Ben64. I want to own whatever I host on, not have it managed or overlooked by amazon.
<Vanathor> thanks for the suggestion though.
<Ben64> Vanathor: yet you don't care if anyone gets into it and takes control of it
<lisbeth> window 3
<Vanathor> Correct. I want it as a media hub. Something I can store movie rips and my music collection on, privately. Its not the end of the world if it gets compromised, but I don't want amazon sending me nasty letters from the MIAA because I happen to host a copy of the Hangover Part Nine, Deluxe Edition
<Vanathor> on it
<haraldk_> bsdunix: You have the opposite problem of what I have then. Mine run at full tilt after one resume.
<Ben64> Vanathor: this doesn't seem to be the channel for you then, good luck
<mcphail> haraldk_: There was someone on yesterday complaining of locked-frequency problems after the last kernel update. Have you had this problem with previous kernels?
<haraldk_> Found a bug report:  Secondary CPUs switch to "performance" cpufreq following suspend/resume cycle
<haraldk_> That's exactly what I have. Will report accordingly.
<mcphail> haraldk_: brilliant. Thanks
<haraldk_> mcphail: This is the first intel CPU I have for a while.
<mcphail> haraldk_: I've just scrapped an old i7 920, so don't have anything Intel to test/confirm your bug, unforunately
<bsdunix> haraldk_: could be exact family of cpu or chipset...i got an old core 2 duo and no issues w/ latest -REALEASE
 * thetekst 
<bsdunix> haraldk_: did you check the likes of; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265277
<Ioyrie> Vanathor: you can still ask the questions to figure things out here, but otherwise, follow bsdunix suggestions if you end up looking for someone to take care of your problems for you.
<Vanathor> Ioyrie: As I said, that is my backup plan if I can't make it to work myself. It will be nice if I can figure it out without having to front cash for others, and so doing it myself is my primary course.  I'm just not interested in mastering a command line forwards and backwards. This is goal-oriented, not long term learning oriented.
<haraldk_> bsdunix: Did not see that one, but same bug. Solution is a newer kernel it seems or a post-resume script to put all CPUs in powersave again.
<haraldk_> Either way, it's a known bug, I added my 2 cents to it, and since it's fixed by updating the kernel, it's a solved problem :)
<bsdunix> haraldk_: I was just gonna suggest inotifywait to trigger that script! ha ha
<haraldk_> mcphail, bsdunix: Thanks for your support!
<bsdunix> sorry I butted in, no prob
<ArcherGodson> Hi, all
<hmw2> I believe, I need to make Filezilla trust cacert, but I can't find out how to do it. The option TLS, which some tutorial told me to use, does not exist in the settings window.
<bsdunix> Vanathor: whatever you do; make sure you start with the right tool for the job and don't waste effort trying to reinvent the wheel. Sounds like you need something like FreeNAS. a filer that is optimized for that task, has ZFS as well.
<hmw2> I'd be happily using ANY ftp client for this ftpes connection
<Vanathor> bsdunix: Huh, thanks for the tip. Will have to look into that :)
<hmw2> I have tried a lot of things over and over again, and I guess, I am missing some crucial basic knowledge
<bsdunix> hmw2: have you tried this? https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/FTP_over_TLS
<hmw2> This only tells me how to remove certificates, but I want to add one!? How do I "tell Filezilla to trust" a server?
<bsdunix> hmw2: wait a sec...(I know, because I have done this on some W2k8 servers
<bsdunix> hmw2: It essplains how to set up server and connect client. if you see notes on that page about gotcha's...and you did as it instructs and still have this issue, is mystery
<hmw2> I do not set up a server, I just want to be client and access my home page
<hmw2> the owner is unreachable (for 4 years now) and I am really, really frustrated
<hmw2> It ends at "GnuTLS error -12: A TLS fatal alert has been received." and I believe, there might be an old certificate. An earlier Version of Filezilla allowed me to ignore this, but they removed this option. Now I got a tip, that I need to trust cacert. How? I am clueless about krypto. Where do I start? Where to put the cerfificate files?
<bsdunix> hmw2: is the client you are trying to use the latest FileZilla client and the old one completely stripped out, old certs flushed?
<telboon> anyone managed to align Desktop icons to grid on Ubuntu?
<hmw2> i have had the problem for YEARS now
<hmw2> so I tried different OSes, other FTP clients, etc.
<hmw2> And I lost that Windows partition which had the old FileZilla
<bsdunix> hmw2: In order to remove a saved certificate rename or modify the file ~/.config/filezilla/trustedcerts.xml.
<bsdunix> Please note that older FileZilla versions used ~/.filezilla/trustedcerts.xml.
<hmw2> how do I *ADD* a certificate?
<bsdunix> so...that's whar she goes
<bsdunix> oh! copy and paste!
<hmw2> Where to=
<bsdunix> /home/.config - it's a hidden directory
<bsdunix> that's what the dot is...but if you're using filezilla, then just check that path
<bsdunix> hmw2: I would copy old cert from ~/.filezilla/trustedcerts.xml and paste it into ~/.config/filezilla/
<hmw2> i have no old cert at all
<hmw2> fresh install
<hmw2> Is this right: I have to point FileZilla to the public key of the web server, right?
<hmw2> This should be the certificate, I have been told to "trust": http://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=3
<bsdunix> don't think you do that. I think all you need to do is try to connect to server at address FTPES://servernamehere...
<hmw2> If this is correct, then I am finally screwed. I have had the guys from my local hackerspace try it, nobody could do it.
<hmw2> I want to fix my homepage *sniff*
<bsdunix> once you attempt to connect with fresh client install, it will prompt for you to trust the cert
<hmw2> :q
<bsdunix> hmw2: maybe 4 years ago, someone specified the IP's allowed to connect in a whitelist
<bsdunix> hmw2: does the whois database lookup at dnsstuff give the host's contact info?
<flux242> hi, which daemon manages power on ubuntu? i'm on xubuntu here we have xfce4-power-manager
<hmw2> Hmm. I am currently trying again to contact this person (I knew him personally some years ago, contact went silent). Perhaps I can get hold of him this time, it is just somewhat complicated to get a message through. Guess I will have to see it through. He will lough at me, because I've been programming since 84. I am so embarrassed!
<hmw2> Thanks for your time, though
<bsdunix> hmw2: thank YOU
<hmw2> Erm... ok... but for what?
<bsdunix> flux242: UPower Daemon
<bsdunix> hmw2: for reminding me why I hate computers
<hmw2> LOL I see. I only like 8bit computers. Those are also the only ones to be trusted in these times.
<flux242> bsdunix: what else?
<flux242> bsdunix: upowerd just emmits dbus messages
<bsdunix> i see...
<flux242> well actually i just wanted to ask if power management is completely borked on ubutu too since 15.04?
<flux242> like it is on xubuntu 15.10
<bsdunix> flux242: are you seeing cpu at 100% from sleep resume?
<bsdunix> flux242: is THAT the issue?
<fiter> Hi. I'm new ubuntu-user
<flux242> they switched to systemd and pm-utils were no longer active. upowerd do not handle on-battery events any longer and do not call pm-powersave
<flux242> it's completely broken
<showaz> atop not rotate ubuntu ?
<showaz> du -sh /var/log/atop 33M(RAW)
<flux242> and the systemd does not handle on-battery events too.
<bsdunix> ...and another satisfied customer!
<bsdunix> flux242: I've been running this same xubuntu install for four years or so now. the 15 years or so prior to that, I's jump from FreeBSD to Suse to Redhat to Arch to ...every month
<eclectichedgehog> bsdunix: satisfied, we get them?
<flux242> bsdunix: so?
<MonkeyDust> bsdunix  a distro hopper?
<flux242> how does it related to the problem described?
<bsdunix> flux242: it says much for this distro. It's all I could have ever asked for - I think it's a fine bit o stuff
<eclectichedgehog> bsdunix: xfce is the winning factor
<bsdunix> oh, I was speaking to the issue of unsatisfied people dumping on xubuntu for a temporary quirk
<flux242> bsdunix: what does? I do not follow. Even if I would use arch with xfce on top there still be problem with the power managemen
<flux242> unless they patched the xfce4-power-manager of course
<bsdunix> oh, so..it's a conflict of interests at the xfce camp! I see
<bsdunix> I be on a workstation and didn't even notice the issue, I stay at 100% and disabled power management
<showaz> intel power management?
<bsdunix> showaz: I don't know if xfce power manager and intel sleep states issue is connected, but it seems so
<flux242> no, its all user space
<bsdunix> i just fired up my power manager and am digging in a little deeper to see if I can replicate the issue
<showaz> bsdunix:  ubuntu 15.10 kernel 4.2 fixed them
<cyberfreak_> hello !
<cyberfreak_> i am new to IRC
<flux242> it's either everybody are still using 14.04 lts which is smart or people just do not care much about battery life
<cyberfreak_> hehe! i guess i am the smart one
<cyberfreak_> using 14.04 lts
<showaz> flux242: 14.04 "bug by design" :)
<showaz> kernel 4.2 / 4.1 many intel cpu fixes
<showaz> cpu/apci latency power managment
<bsdunix> ha ha. the only issue I am bothered with is my CLI is spammed about fontconfig crap I aint never been able to iron out on my own
<flux242> bsdunix: they kicked me off from here for the cr.. word
<bsdunix> oh! my bad. so sorry
<flux242> bastards
<bsdunix> ha ha
<bsdunix> well. good intentions, at least
<cyberfreak_> hey any good opnions tools for networking
<MonkeyDust> cyberfreak_  what do you want to do
<cyberfreak_> just network bypassing
<bsdunix> a used firewall appliance. dumpcap. wireshark. a TOE NIC. learn about snmp and walkin' the MIBS
<MonkeyDust> cyberfreak_  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<cyberfreak_> simple stuff like wifi passwords
<bsdunix> a vpn?
<bsdunix> aircrack-ng
<cyberfreak_> @monkeydust just new to irc
<cyberfreak_> so i came to say "hi"
<bsdunix> cyberfreak_: "hi" - there. now wwe got that part out of the way. whew!
<MonkeyDust> cyberfreak_  this is the support channel, 'hi' and chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyberfreak_> lol sorry
<bsdunix> well!
<cyberfreak_> so talking of support , can someone help me to remove my windows os from my harddisk . i am dualbooting between ubuntu and windows
<bsdunix> hey cyberfreak_ have you checked out irssi yet?
<cyberfreak_> so i want to remove windows
<cyberfreak_> no @bsdunix
<bsdunix> cyberfreak_: yes. I just did that. one question first; is your linux partition after the windows partition?
<cyberfreak_> yes i installed linux after my windows
<bsdunix> cyberfreak_: install and call up gparted
<bsdunix> remove windows partition after you save all important stuffs
<cyberfreak_> after the instalation i can directly remove windows
<cyberfreak_> nothing else needed to do ?
<bsdunix> you will have to FIGHT to expand your existing linux partition start to the beginning of the disk
<bsdunix> GRUB points to the sector at beginning of present linux partition.
<bsdunix> you will have to rewrite that grub entry
<bsdunix> easiest way to do that is to use a live cd of your distro
<cyberfreak_> ok
<bsdunix> boot to that cd. act as though you are doing a new install then a repair or migrate option comes up
<showaz> cyberfreak_:  strongswan (ipsec)
<bsdunix> oh my
<bsdunix> there aint enough ritalin or adderall in this world to keep these kids on-task for 10 minutes
<Jonii^> Is there a way to change, from terminal, sizes of Unity launcher icons
<MonkeyDust> Jonii^  dconf-editor is a gui to make changes, but you can use it via cli too
<ioria> Jonii^, can't use unity-tweak-tool ?
<dbugger> Hi fellas
<dbugger> I have this server where apparently I cant log in with password, and I am not sure how to change that... This is the sshd_config configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14309778/ Did I miss something?
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, Ill take a look, thanks!
<bsdunix> dbugger: do NOT permit root login. ever.
<dbugger> bsdunix, I agree. But to set another user... first I need to be able to log in as the root
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  no, use sudo, after you logged in
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, I can NOT log in
<Jonii^> ioria: that seems to just call gui where you can edit settings, i don't see how you can give parameters for that
<dbugger> MonkeyDust, I can only use a pseudo terminal through the provider website :P
<Jonii^> MonkeyDust: uh, documentation seems quite lacking for dconf-editor
<dbugger> I want to be able to properly SSH, then set up other users and so on, and then take away root access
<MonkeyDust> Jonii^  yes, i didnt find it either
<ioria> Jonii^, unity-tweak-tool -> launcher -> icons
<mcphail> dbugger: Is this Ubuntu? Who gave root a password?
<MonkeyDust> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jonii^> ioria: yeah, you can launch the gui, but I asked for command line solution :/
<ioria> Jonii^, ok
<dbugger> mcphail, It is Ubuntu. My server provider has a button "set up new root password"
<dbugger> Ok, maybe I didnt explain myself properly
<dbugger> Let me start again
<k1l> dbugger: is this a shell hoster?
<bsdunix> someone did this; passwd root
 * dafb facedesks
<dbugger> I have this server, Digital Ocean. I want to log in the server, but apparently connecting through SSH with password is forbidden. It can only be done with SSH Public key (I think)
<dbugger> I want to allow again password logins
<ioria> Jonii^, http://askubuntu.com/questions/519678/unity-14-04-set-launcher-icon-size-via-command-line
<dafb> dbugger: why not require a password and a key?
<dbugger> dafb, what?
<dbugger> Im not following
<dbugger> I want to be able to do "ssh dbugger@myserver.com"
<dbugger> and just input a password
<dbugger> and log in
<bgardner> dbugger: What error are you getting when you try?
<k1l> dbugger: key auth is actually better.
<dafb> whats wrong with using a key, all you have to do is point the client at the key...
<dbugger> I get nothing
<dbugger> k1l, no idea what key auth is
<bsdunix> Jonii^: run ptrace on the PID of dconf-editor and watch what calls the gui makes - then you know what to do in cli
<k1l> dbugger: its the same, just you dont need to put a password in, but the ssh command is doing "magic" to make sure you are the right guy.
<dafb> dbugger: imagine remembering a 128 bit long password?
<dafb> dbugger: well a key does it for you...
<dbugger> yeah, well, it is not what I want to achieve now
<k1l> dbugger: you just need to make a key pair and put the public key onto the server. then ssh will do the auth for you.
<dbugger> I want to achieve password login now
<bsdunix> k1l: pixie dust?
<k1l> dbugger: you are german, right?
<dbugger> k1l, I live there, but im Spanish
<k1l> dbugger: if you can read german: see this https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<dafb> dbugger: so do you have access to your server?
<dbugger> k1l, that is not what I want to achieve...
<dbugger> I have access through a weird terminal, through the website of my provider
<dbugger> But it is annoying as hell
<mcphail> dbugger: Everyone on the channel is reluctant to give you advice on how to enable password authentication for root over ssh because it is a silly idea, and not the supported Ubuntu way. If you insist on doing this, you may need to switch off PAM authentication. But, really, this is daft.
<dafb> what mcphail said
<dbugger> mcphail, I have "usePAM yes" in sshd_config
<dbugger> isnt that enough?
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  everyone will tell you the same
 * dafb facedesks harder
<k1l> dbugger: maybe you can add the keys on the webpage somehow? so you dont need to worry about all that.
<bgardner> dbugger: What error message do you get if you try to log in with a normal user?
<bsdunix> pam has had it's share of issues. I hear she got around some
<dbugger> bgardner, I get nothing. Just keeps waiting until i CTRL C
<mcphail> dbugger: as far as I know, the current PAM modules disable root password auth. So you'd want to switch that off if you are skiing off-piste
<dbugger> k1l, I cant, because I cant paste
<dbugger> Again. I DO NOT WANT to use keys
<k1l> i would talk to digitalocean in that case.
<dbugger> I want to be able to log with password
<k1l> you pay them so they need to make it work
<bgardner> dbugger: Then you're barking up the wrong tree.  Don't try to get root in, try to diagnose that.  I would change the ssh port and restart the ssh server.
<dbugger> Im not asking for "what is the best practice for...?"
<dbugger> I am just asking how to do it
<dbugger> I get that is stupid
<dbugger> insecure
<dbugger> and so on
<dbugger> I just want to know how to do it
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  and it's not even supposed to be done, it seems
<MonkeyDust> or to be possible
<k1l> dbugger: depending on the hoster setup they could habe made sure there is no easy way to shoot yourself in the foot.
<k1l> *have
<dbugger> k1l, All the servers I have in DigitalOcean have that possibility, since creation
<dbugger> So I am sure some configuration has been done to avoid that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dbugger> I want to undo that
<MonkeyDust> dbugger  maybe there's a FAQ or a support forum on your provider's website, where you can find help
<bgardner> dbugger: Actually, it sounds like ssh is firewalled.  You may need to 'sudo ufw allow in to any app OpenSSH'.
<dbugger> bgardner, let me look
<dbugger> bgardner, how can I check if it is firewalled?
<ioria> sudo ufw status
<dbugger> "ufw list" or something similar?
<dbugger> aha
<dbugger> status: inactive
<bgardner> dbugger: 'sudo ufw status verbose'
<dbugger> no ufw
<bgardner> dbugger: Hm.  Wonder if your provider blocks 22.  Try moving the port.
<bgardner> dbugger: Line 5 of your config file
<dbugger> bgardner, to what number? and how do I call the ssh command afterwards?
<bgardner> dbugger: The port number is your choice, but put it above 1024.  Try 50000 for the experiment.  Then call ssh -p 50000 user@host
<dbugger> ok
<bgardner> dbugger: Remember to bounce the ssh service, of course.
<dbugger> yep
<dbugger> Nothing...
<bgardner> dbugger: Same behavior, just hangs?
<dbugger> bgardner, yep
<showaz> mark, zfs ready ubuntu?
<bsdunix> dbugger: shouldn't a firewall be blocking this new ssh port?
<showaz> bsdunix: port rage security (non-root)
<showaz> sysctl ...
<showaz> $ sysctl net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range
<dbugger> I f***ing hate server administration -__-
<eclectichedgehog> we all do
<ioria> http://askubuntu.com/questions/469143/how-to-enable-ssh-root-access-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dbugger> I think im giving up until 2016
<eclectichedgehog> its 2016 here
<dbugger> Where?
<showaz> back to future
<bgardner> dbugger: Ok.  Looking at Digital Ocean's docs, ssh should work out of the box.
<eclectichedgehog> new zealand
<dbugger> bgardner, yeah, I know
<dbugger> eclectichedgehog, greetings, future
<bgardner> dbugger: Maybe you get tech support from them?  Maybe they can help better.
<eclectichedgehog> dbugger: 2016 sucks
<dbugger> bgardner, I do not know. Maybe. I will try next year
<bgardner> dbugger: Okay, good luck!
<dbugger> Anyway, thank to #ubuntu. You guys have been very helpful whole 2015
<bsdunix> new zealand is so beautiful. I'm Jealous. It's grey cold flat and ugly here
<AvatarA> dbugger, can you tell us the IP of your vps?
<dbugger> Thanks to all the community, you guys rock
<dbugger> Wish you all a great 2016
<dbugger> AvatarA, I would be too ashamed, sorry :P
<dbugger> AvatarA, it is in no condition
<showaz> eclectichedgehog: cold war ahead
<AvatarA> it's not like we're gonna hack it, the botnets are already hard at work on those ssh ports ;)
<eclectichedgehog> lol AvatarA
<eclectichedgehog> i was on a vpn today and i kept getting packet retry messages - very spooky
<dbugger> AvatarA, maybe some other day ;)
<AvatarA> wanted to see a nmap of that ip and ssh -v
<showaz> ssh -vvv (3lvl verbose)
<Guest16213> 123456
<ZeroLux> just had a quick question about Ubuntu Mate 15.10 and the RPi... i know it's designed/optimized for the RPi2 with the quad core but will the image run on an older B+ with 512mb and the single core?
<dafb> ZeroLux: what version of ubuntu?
<ubone> aloha to all, is there a way to remove the mail icon from xubuntu?
<dafb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mcphail> ZeroLux: as far as I know, it doesn't
 * dafb goes back to bed too tired to be doing anything
<ZeroLux> mcphail: ok, thanks for the input
<mcphail> ZeroLux: I don't think the image runs on ARMv6
<ZeroLux> yeah. guess it just means i'll have to upgrade then :)
<mcphail> ZeroLux: good excuse :)
<ZeroLux> as if i needed one :P
<ZeroLux> Happy New Year everyone! i'm out
<jim__> anybody here?
<ubone> jim__, no
<lotuspsychje> !ask | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubone> X U B U N T U \o/
<ubone> jim__, what do you need help with?
<jim__> 有人在吗？
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubone> i see it but i can't read the language
<jim__> i just say: anybody here? = 有人在吗？
<MonkeyDust> ubone  if you stay here long enoughn you can distinguish a lot of different languages (not understand them, tho)
<ubone> ah, might be a good time to start learning a new language
<jim__> quit
<MonkeyDust> ubone  start with "有人在吗"
<ubone> i learned that one
<Guest9343> tue
<Guest9343> true
<cyber_freak> hey!
<Guest66035> hi
<cyber_freak> any kali linux user here ?
<lotuspsychje> !kali | cyber_freak
<ubottu> cyber_freak: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<not_bill_gates> I lost my sound, but i have sound off mute in all applications/ any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | not_bill_gates
<ubottu> not_bill_gates: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<not_bill_gates> I will look it over thanks
<cyber_freak> this is only the support channel is it?
<lotuspsychje> cyber_freak: this is #ubuntu channel you joined
<Guest9343> cyber_freak, kali is not ubuntu nor is it supported here
<MonkeyDust> not_bill_gates  in a terminal, can you open   alsamixer
<dbugger> Hey guys... I figured out why I couldnt connect through SSH...
<bgardner> dbugger: Yes?
<dbugger> bgardner, CloudFlare
<Saulo> back: Sleep [Away: ]
<dbugger> Cloud-frigging-flare
<dbugger> I was trying to ssh cloudflare -_-
<dbugger> the moment I changed "mydomain.com" for "ssh.mydomain.com", it insta-worked -__-
<dbugger> Biggest facepalm on December
<not_bill_gates> no go on alsa mixer although it is very cool
<not_bill_gates> it opened but still no sound
<not_bill_gates> took all off mute
<MonkeyDust> not_bill_gates  also with headphones?
<not_bill_gates> standby
<MonkeyDust> meaning?
<not_bill_gates> headfones work
<MonkeyDust> not_bill_gates  ok, the speakers fail, it's a hardware issue, i guess
<not_bill_gates> hmm...newer machine, i doubt hardware
<not_bill_gates> but anything possible
<lotuspsychje> not_bill_gates: how about you go check your syslog, and findout whats happening
<not_bill_gates> how open syslog?
<bunbury_> hi there! Trying to instal spotify via terminal but after successful instalation, not able to launch it even though the icon is present
<lotuspsychje> not_bill_gates: the log viewer icon or manually browse /var/log/syslog
<boris> bunbury_ Try sudo spotify
<not_bill_gates> ok
<bunbury_> already tried sudo spotify, sorry forgot to mention that
<boris> @bunbury_ are you getting an error?
<bunbury_> @boris_ no errors. Actually nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> happy ubuntu new year 2016 to all
<not_bill_gates> lot to go through
<boris> @bunbury_ That's really odd.  Can you do: sudo ls -al /home/user/.dbus/
<bunbury_> @boris ~$ sudo ls -al /home/user/.dbus/
<bunbury_> ls: cannot access /home/user/.dbus/: No such file or directory
<jilocasin0> morning all
<jilocasin0> woke up to a major xubuntu foobar and was hoping someone could shed some light.
<boris> @bunbury_ replace 'user' with your username & try again
<bunbury_> @boris sorry, a happy new ubuntu user
<jilocasin0> There are _no_ frames around any native windows, I can open enter and move some 3rd party apps (ex: Chrome / Firefox) but not the taskManager, the Panel Configurator GUI, etc.
<repozitor> hey, i installed firewall-cmd on my ubutu server, and i only allowed port 80, 433
<repozitor> but i dunno why firewall-cmd didn't block 1080
<bunbury_> @boris looked for the problem over the internet and solved it.
<bunbury_> @boris it was a library
<bunbury_> @boris Fix Spotify not launching issue:
<bunbury_> Ubuntu 15.04 misses the libgcrypt11 package in its official repositories, so that Spotify won’t launch and you’ll get below error message if you start it from terminal:
<boris> @bunbury_ When you log on to Ubuntu use the username for example on my instance i log on with the username of boris so my command is  sudo ls -al /home/boris/.dbus/
<repozitor> i think by default all ports should blocked by itself, otherwise we allow them to be unblocked
<bunbury_> @boris thanks a lot. Really appretiate your time
<k1l> jilocasin0: open a terminal, then rename the ".config" folder to something like ".configbackup" then relogin and see if that works again.
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  what command did you use?
<repozitor> service firewall start
<boris> @bunbury_ No problem at all - Have a good new year and happy Ubunutuing :D
<repozitor> and listing ruels show everything is fine.
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  try sudo ufw enable
<bunbury_> @boris same to you
<yeats> bunbury_: boris: just FYI, the "@" is not necessary to address someone in IRC
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  and sudo ufw status
<bunbury_> boris thanks
<boris> yeats Thanks
<repozitor> Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation?
<repozitor> is this meaning, answering yes will block all ssh connections in future?
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  yes, careful
<repozitor> MonkeyDust, so i can't run it
<repozitor> because i can access to my server only throughout ssh connection.
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  first make sure the fw is configured thus, that the ssh ip addresses are 'safe'
<repozitor> MonkeyDust, firewall-cmd --list-all-zones show me ssh port is allowed
<ubuntu-mate> hello. i am new here
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  i don't find that particular command here (14.04)
<ubuntu-mate> mz
<ubuntu-mate> y
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  what ubuntu is it?
<repozitor> ubuntu serverv, 14.04
<ubuntu-mate> my english is very bad
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: es gibt auch #ubuntu-de
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  tip: there's alos #ubuntu-server
<repozitor> thanks, buddy
<eikon81g> Does anyone currently run a persistent USB with linux regularly? I was thinking about doing this on one of my machines and wanted to see if there were any drawbacks
<eikon81g> **with Ubuntu rather
<eikon81g> lol
<boris> eikon81g What kind of USB device are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> eikon81g:  are you afraid of a real installation, or are you hiding your linux prefernces from your boss :-)
<eikon81g> No just ease of use on this machine.. I don't want to wipe it and the side by side install makes me nervous because I don't want to hose my windows install
<eikon81g> boris, usb 3.0
<BluesKaj> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eikon81g> when I ran the installer I didn't get the option to install side by side so I checked the bios settings on this machine and I don't have any sata mode options. I think my windows install is set for ide and not ahci
<BluesKaj> ekarlso: ^
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> eikon81g:  ^
<BluesKaj> which windows ?
<eikon81g> BluesKaj, ty, I have it running I was just wondering if anyone else has run into dealbreakers with running it persistent on the regular
<eikon81g> It's a windows 10 install
<BluesKaj> so you're dealing with UEFI complications
<eikon81g> I worked with someone earlier this week on the chat that was having dualboot issues and we helped him through it and we determined the issue was that he needed to change his sata mode to achi
<eikon81g> BluesKaj, it's running fine I am on it now.. I just wanted opinions on if it's a decent long term option and if there were any major drawbacks.
<BluesKaj> never encounterd anything like that unless you're on a fairly old pc
<boris> eikon81g running Ubuntu  on a USB 3.0 Storage would not be as fast as running it on an SSD but have never tried this... I imagine you may get some disk latency.
<eikon81g> boris, I was thinking the same thing the transfer rates could cause a bottleneck but to be straight forward I haven't noticed any at all.
<eikon81g> my kids are big in minecraft and it seems to run just as good off the usb.. I know that's not much of a test but for my purposes it seemed like a viable option I was concerned about that until I started tinkering..
<BluesKaj> eikon81g:  ok, is this pc older than 2010?
<eikon81g> It's an i3 with 5gb ram
<eikon81g> (I don't know what year it was manufactured) HP G6 laptop
<boris> eikon81g That's not bad at all.
<eikon81g> I got it for 60 bucks it had an overheating issue which I remedied with a tear down and new application of arctic silver..
<boris> eikon81g What kind of USB disk is it installed on?
<eikon81g> (and a con o' air)
<ashkanr> hi everybody
<eikon81g> boris, I ordered a couple usb 3.0 flash drives yesterday this one may honestly be a 2.0
<eikon81g> on a sidebar is there a deffinitive way to seeif this machine is usb 3.0 capable in ubuntu?
<boris> eikon81g you could try lsusb or fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> eikon81g:  well it's made in 2011, so you're dealing with UEFI instead of bios, which can be a pita, so a persistent usb install to a stick might be a lot easier and safer
<TJ-> eikon81g: use "cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb*/version"
<eikon81g> ok I'm onit 1 sec ty guys
<eikon81g> BUMMER :\ 2.0
<logikos> can someone help me with a fstab question, this works: //192.168.2.11/homes/logikos /home/logikos/mnt/ltnas cifs noauto,users,credentials=/etc/.ltnas  0  0 - but this does not: //192.168.2.11/ /home/logikos/mnt/ltnas cifs noauto,users,credentials=/etc/.ltnas  0  0
<idvoretskyi> hi everyone
<eikon81g> thanks boris and tj
<FrankChen> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DmBnrwq6/Yee.jpg
<FrankChen> Yee
<eikon81g> Well that throws a wrench in the mix
<logikos> i want to mount the entire file system of the NAS which includes some shared folders
<boris> eikon81g You're welcome & Happy New Year
<eikon81g> SAME TO YOu!!
<FrankChen> Happy New year
<daogiahieu> happy new year too
<daogiahieu> hope in 2016, more people will use linux
<eikon81g> I just started my kids out on chromebooks with crouton so hopefully they will learn much sooner than I did!
<FrankChen> Hope ubuntu will support more devices
<eikon81g> !touch | FrankChen
<ubottu> FrankChen: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<eikon81g> The development has been going for quite some time
<eikon81g> in the EU there are several end-user devices that ship with Ubuntu touch
<p3rror> What do you think about ubuntu mobile experience ?
<FrankChen> eikon81g: Do you know about the solution of ralink wifi??It doesn't work on 15.10
<boris> p3rror I bought the first model and it was quite nice - I loved the 2 SIM card option. Alot of development still to be done i think.
<eikon81g> FrankChen, I have not come across that yet.. I could give you a workaround off the top of my head though, is it for a laptop??
<eikon81g> p3rror, I have a nexus 7 that is on my project list to be flashed but I haven't gotten around to it yet..
<FrankChen> Desktop PC(( RT2870
<eikon81g> I don't have an honest opinion as of now.. the drawback for me is that there's no ability to run android apps on it so I would lose some of the things I normally use
<p3rror> boris, I heard about it I neveer use it yet
<eikon81g> FrankChen, have you considered a cheap usb wifi adapter
<eikon81g> I'm sure you can find a compatible one for around 10 USD
<lin_lin13> hello, good night
<eikon81g> or if the machine has pci slots you could get a pci wifi card on the cheap
<boris> p3rror they are close to the first release of convergence where you can plug it in to a keyboard/mouse/monitor - I love the idea :)
<TJ-> FrankChen: what exactly is the problem with the RT2870?
<aldebaran> Just trying out i3wm on my ubuntu laptop. How are you guys going to celebrate 2016: The year of the linux desktop?
<rick> nothing
<FrankChen> I bought a Asus USB AC51 in 60 USD ,and the package said support Linux ((lol
<lin_lin13> I installed gns3,but  I do not know  where can I download the cisco's ios ?
<p3rror> boris, I see
<MonkeyDust> aldebaran  "the year of the linux desktop" has been predicted for 10 years now and has never come
<FrankChen> TJ-:  compiling error
<eikon81g> how did you go about the install? when you look in the updates center does it show up under the additional drivers tab
<boris> lin_lin13 Cisco are verys strict about there ISO's (for licencing purposes) - If you have any Cisco devices you can probably tftp them off.
<FrankChen> eikon81g: Nope ,It doesn't show any thing about it
<TJ-> FrankChen: the RT2870 is supported natively by the Linux rt2800usb module
<eikon81g> TJ-, is there an apt-get he can use instead of compiling the driver?
<lin_lin13> gns3 let me import the cisco's ios image,    else  It is not used
<FrankChen> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0b05:17d1 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. AC51 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wireless Adapter [Mediatek MT7610/Ralink RT2870]
<aldebaran> MonkeyDust: That is how predictions work. You are wrong 99% of the time, but that one time you are right you are a visionary thinker with the pulse of the tech world. Look at stock predictions, people make outrageous claims all the time then WHAM they are correct one time and end up on the front page of Forbes.
<TJ-> FrankChen: eikon81g: no download needed; rt2800usb is part of the Linux kernel
<FrankChen> lsusb
<FrankChen> So what can I Do now to fix it
<eikon81g> I see..
<TJ-> FrankChen: OK, so Asus have changed the Device ID so the rt2800usb driver doesn't have an alias for it
<eikon81g> TJ-, is good, real good. lol
<boris> lin_lin13 Yep, you have to get the iso first from the Cisco device first then use the import feature in GNS3 - Infact, there are CD's you get when purchasing Cisco kit which will have the ISO's on them.
<FrankChen> TJ-: install Linux-firmware will work??
<eikon81g> FrankChen, I am just googling but it looks like you can bind a driver to the device
<TJ-> FrankChen: no. Do this: "sudo modprobe rt2800usb" then "echo '0b05 17d1' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id" ... then do "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<eikon81g> TJ-, is on it..
<TJ-> FrankChen: those commands load the driver, tell it to bind to devices with the ID 0b05:17d1, and then check's the kernel log to ensure the driver 'found' the USB device
<eikon81g> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<FrankChen> Okay ,I'll try it later ,take a shower first (*^o^*)
<eikon81g> oh man..
<eikon81g> we were invested.
<eikon81g> well make sure you copy that command and save it
<eikon81g> pretty awesome TJ- I learn a lot watching the pros work. Thanks for your time.
<FrankChen> Give me a link to copy cause I am using my hㄒㄈ phone
<TJ-> eikon81g: :) this is my light relief from coding an apache httpd module
<eikon81g> man, I'm trying to get like you. lol. I'm stell a new-b BUT I've been a windows junkie for years
<eikon81g> FrankChen, you will need to type in the commands he sent you verbatim in terminal
<eikon81g> FrankChen, I can e-mail it to you (if that's allowed) pm me your e-mail address
<TJ-> FrankChen: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/RT2870.txt
<eikon81g> TJ-, is a fool with it.. that's awesome
<FrankChen> TJ-:  need Kern.log right??
<FrankChen> I got a usbcore: registered New interface driver rt2800usb
<FrankChen> Is that right??
<FrankChen> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YauO50cG/kern.log
<eikon81g> sounds right
<eikon81g> did the wifi options enable on your network indicator?
<FrankChen> Reboot first
<eikon81g> you may try a quick reboot
<eikon81g> Yea..
<FrankChen> Lol
<FrankChen> Said goodbye for 2015 after 40 minutes
<FrankChen> Yeah!!!
<FrankChen> Hmm.... Nothing
<FrankChen> FrankChen:
<eikon81g> humm
<LaserAllan> Is there any alternative in Linux to Windows Bitlocker?
<aoidii> hi. are x/k/ubuntu or others under canonical control?
<cfhowlett> aoidii, yes
<cfhowlett> !flavors | aoidii
<ubottu> aoidii: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<aoidii> i hate unity
<eikon81g> aoidii, they have their own channels for support on irc as well
<k1l> LaserAllan: truecrypt
<cfhowlett> aoidii, so don't use it
<FrankChen> U can try Lee
<LaserAllan> k1l: How complicated is it to get it working properly?, i ahve only used bitlocker so far
<eikon81g> I like xfce
<FrankChen> It just like Mac os x
<k1l> aoidii: dont believe the FUD about ubuntu beeing spread. if you dont like unity you can use other desktops if you like
<cfhowlett> aoidii, try any of those flavors listed.
<aoidii> thank you guys :)
<k1l> LaserAllan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt  i dont have 1st hand experience with that
<FrankChen> C'mon any one know the solution about rt2800usb??
<LaserAllan> k1l: Thanks
<LaserAllan> Anyone in here having experinece with dual booting on a laptop with Windows and Linux?
<eikon81g> FrankChen, I am stuck too.. I think the driver has been binded to the device ID now
<TJ-> FrankChen: reboot kills what the solution did!
<k1l> LaserAllan: dualboot is not an issue.
<eikon81g> DOH
<TJ-> FrankChen: those commands only last for the current boot session, they're a workaround for the driver not having the device ID hard-coded in it
<eikon81g> sorry FrankChen
<FrankChen> Hmm...
<cfhowlett> LaserAllan, most of us do.
<FrankChen> TJ-: should I do it again??
<eikon81g> LaserAllan, if you plan on tinkering the rule of thumb is to make backups of the stuff you can't afford to lose lol
<eikon81g> FrankChen, yea, this time with no reboot
<lettuce45> hi, i have a problem playing taiwanese and japanese streams with radiotray. It used to work, but not anymore. A list of taiwanese radio senders was taken from http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=157184 help appreciated
<TJ-> FrankChen: have 2 terminal (tabs) open. In the 1st start monitoring the kernel log with "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" ... in the 2nd "sudo modprobe rt2800usb; echo '0b05 17d1' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id" then watch what the kernel log shows. You can send us the log extract with "pastebinit <( tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log )"
<LaserAllan> eikon81g: Well it's just recently been installed so i have nothing that I cant afford to lose, the only thing i really wouldn't liek to lsoe is the warranty if GRUB ruines the recoevery partition that Is currently installed
<eikon81g> yea, depending on the machine you may get the option to install Ubuntu alongside Windows in the installer
<FrankChen> Sorry guys I must need to take a shower first
<lettuce45> I get a message: "a redirec messages was posted on the bus and should have been handled by the application"
<LaserAllan> eikon81g: Ok, i take that is I don't get that option, i should not install Linux?
<eikon81g> SO one way that I have avoided hosing my windows install was to run a persistent USB with ubuntu on it
<LaserAllan> Becuase i'd be really shit to ruin it after barely one day of useage
<LaserAllan> Oh
<LaserAllan> Yeah that is allways an option
<LaserAllan> And i suppose you install stuff to the USB then?
<eikon81g> run it off of a usb or you could opt to install onto a USB it takes up more space and you will have the login and password functions for security
<TJ-> LaserAllan: if the Windows install is encrypted, the os-prober won't be able to find the Windows install.
<eikon81g> LaserAllan, if it's persistent it will save all the changes you make as you go
<FrankChen> also I have a old WiFi device dwa 127 and I didn't see any thing on lsusb ,I think it's a hard brick
<FrankChen> Any solution
<FrankChen> ??
<boris> LaserAllan Another option (a wildcard for you) instead of dual booting is to install Virtual Box and have Ubuntu as a Virtual Machine (if your hardware can handle it) That way you can have bot machines running at once.
<eikon81g> you will only need to use "f11" or esc or whatever your machine asks for to select the boot device for USB when booting
<FrankChen> Hmm... Or F8(( Asus motherboard
<eikon81g> FrankChen, shower first then come back, this way you can get all the way through to resolution
<LaserAllan> Well I was planning to only use windows for gmaing and linux fore verything else
<LaserAllan> "everything else
<eikon81g> lol
<LaserAllan> But I will at least make a bootable usb and see what options it gives me
<FrankChen> Shower first guy
<eikon81g> LaserAllan, I am running in persistent now and its absolutely workable..
<LaserAllan> eikon81g: Are you dual booting or just booting of the USB?
<eikon81g> Usb persistent
<LaserAllan> Ah
<LaserAllan> Yeah that is an interesting option
<eikon81g> I can run minecraft and multiple applications. I am even on usb 2.0
<eikon81g> it's do-able
<LaserAllan> as far as hrdware goes, its an ASUS ROG laptop with an i7, M2ssd an anvidia 960M gpu
<LaserAllan> and it currently has 8 gigs of ram
<LaserAllan> so yeah it's decent
<eikon81g> for my setup it's the best option unless I breakdown and format this machine and start from the ground up
<LaserAllan> But I really like using Linux
<LaserAllan> True
<eikon81g> um yea, that's a nasty piece of hardware you will be fine
<LaserAllan> I'll see what options it gives me when i try to install linux
<LaserAllan> Hopefully it won't fool me into ruining windows:P
<eikon81g> yea, if it has an esata port you could go that route too
<LaserAllan> eikon81g: Well I see it as my notebook which is abrely fit for gaming
<eikon81g> you need to check the bios boot order
<miraceti56> http://www.t411.in/
<LaserAllan> my desktop is far heavier
<LaserAllan> Ah
<LaserAllan> True
<LaserAllan> I did check BIOS and I found that the I need to add the USB boot myself
<eikon81g> yea, if you decide on a persistent option use this: univeral usb installer http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<LaserAllan> I use Yumi to create bootables but thanks ill use universal USB installer instead
<LaserAllan> What size are you using?
<eikon81g> well that's not too terrible. You may look around a bit and see if there is a FN key that will prompt a boot selection
<eikon81g> laser it's on an 8 and you could technically go smaller. I ordered a 16
<eikon81g> you still have access to the other partitions on the HDD so if need be yu could move larger files over to the HDD from the linux session
<LaserAllan> Ah
<LaserAllan> Sounds good
<eikon81g> I can honestly say you will probably be impressed
<eikon81g> especially on usb 3.0
<LaserAllan> Well, id really like to fully switch to linu but gaming is the only obstacle atm
<valtrip2> i removed compiz tools - then logged out-logged back in ,, now dash is gone
<LaserAllan> I'll give it a shot anyhow
<valtrip2> and top panel too ,,, what can i do
<eikon81g> well dualboot is one option the other is something like this that we are talking about
<eikon81g> the advantage here is that you wont have a chance to hose your windows install
<lettuce45> does anybody here use radio tray?
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  yes
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  struggling with radiotray? i use it
<lettuce45> MonkeyDust, do you happen to listen to taiwanese, chinese or japanese streams?
<ioria> valtrip2, reinstall compiz ?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/458210/would-removing-compiz-from-ubuntu-14-04-affect-unity-or-any-other-such-dependenc
<MonkeyDust> lettuce45  no, i live in a different segment of the globe
<candi_> oi
<valtrip2> ioria ,, i did re-installed it ,, logged out-in ,, still nothing
<candi_> como estas amigo
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ioria> valtrip2,  exactly what command you gave ?
<ioria> valtrip2,  dpkg -l compiz*
<FrankChen> TJ-:  please give me your email address,parents asked me to sleep
<valtrip2> ioria ,, sudo apt-get remove compiz   -- then   to re-install sudo apt-get install compiz
<ioria> valtrip2,  can you post   dpkg -l compiz*
<FrankChen> eikon81g : plz give me your email address ,parents asked me to sleep
<ioria> valtrip2,  on paste.ubuntu.com or with pastebinit
<valtrip2> ioria ,, http://pastebin.com/ZaqBUudV
<valtrip2> i removed it , thinking i messed up something ,, because i wasn't able to change desktop background
<valtrip2> or right click on desktop
<ioria> valtrip2,  install compiz-plugins-default
<auronandace> FrankChen: you can always return back here after you have slept
<MonkeyDust> 24/7 service
<FrankChen> LoL
<boris> Right I'm off Happy New Year everyone. Here's to 2016 and Ubuntu!
<valtrip2> ioria ,, already the latest version ,, :(
<Raul> oi peSSOAL
<ioria> valtrip2,  install compiz-plugins-main
<Guest35744> alguém pode me ajudar??
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest35744> ok
<Guest35744> I can tanlk in english. I'm sorry
<Guest35744> guys, I'm with a little problem on Ubuntu Gnome here
<Guest35744> I've installed Office 2010 on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 64-bit under PlayOnLinux
<Guest35744> but I can't writte accents
<MonkeyDust> Guest35744  try #winehq
<Guest35744> ok. I'm try
<valtrip> #winehq
<valtrip> MonkeyDust ,, is #winehq a channel
<valtrip> hey ,, does using wine makes ubuntu(any distro) vulnerable to windows malwares????
<mcphail> valtrip: yes, some malware can run under wine
<FrankChen> So am I
<boo7> how can I move the dashboard thingie from the left side to the bottom?
<mcphail> boo7: you can't, unless you switch from Unity to a different desktop environment
<boo7> :<
<anabain> ???
<ioria> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 47 kB
<ioria> boo7, you could try with cairo-dock  , but i have never done that http://askubuntu.com/questions/507449/how-to-move-taskbar-to-bottom-position-as-in-windows
<boo7> I've just switched to linux last night so I dont know if i shuld mess with those stuff
<mcphail> boo7: of course you should mess with it! That's what Linux is all about :)
<mcphail> boo7: The MATE desktop is very similar to a traditional Windows desktop and may be better suited to your tastes
<boo7> Is it relatively easy to change DE?
<mcphail> boo7: you can try it by running "sudo apt-get install mate-desktop", logging out, then picking "MATE" from the login screen
<anabain> boo7, you could try the kde environment, which is pretty similar to the traditional w$ desktop too.
<mcphail> boo7: yes, KDE is good too. Try a few and see what you like
<boo7> ok guys, thanks for the help, i'll look into those DE's :D
<lubuntu> ./server irc.explosionirc.net
<heiko__> Hi mein Name ist Heiko.Sind hier noch andere Deutsche?
<Dinosaurio> !de | heiko__
<ubottu> heiko__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<vgvvw> Hi guys, where is the kali linux room?
<heiko__> Danke
<somsip> !kali | vgvvw
<ubottu> vgvvw: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<boo7> what can i do to remove a package if 'apt-get remove ..' dosnt works?
<MonkeyDust> boo7  aptitudde
<MonkeyDust> boo7  aptitude
<boo7> whats that?
<MonkeyDust> boo7  you ask a question and when you get an answer, you ask what it is
<zeroC> hey there, is there any way to figure out which options were used for compiling qemu?
<MonkeyDust> boo7  in a terminal, type  man aptitude
<boo7> No manual entry for aptitude
<boo7>  
<MonkeyDust> boo7  in a terminal, what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<boo7> ubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> boo7  odd...
<boo7> lovely
<ioria> boo7, what's the package ?
<boo7> kde-telepathy
<ioria> boo7, try sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove kde-telepathy
<boo7> same error as "sudo apt-get remove kde-telepathy"
<boo7> http://pastebin.com/BL1Rys6Q <
<anabain> boo7, if you're trying to switch from your current ubuntu to kubuntu, I'd try a new fresh install downloading the kde iso image.
<boo7> I dont know about kubuntu, but im tring to move to Cinnamon DE
<TJ-> zeroC: the build log for the source package
<anabain> boo7, in that case, consider this handy partitioning (you'll have to do it manually at the installer): one partition for / dir, perhaps another for swapping (2gb or 4gb), and another (the big one) for your /home dir
<zeroC> TJ-: thanks :)
<anabain> boo7, this way, if you want to reinstall your (whatever)ubuntu system, you only need to modify the / partition.
<ioria> boo7, try with purge , sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove kde-telepathy
<zeroC> TJ-: helps a lot! great!
<zeroC> :)
<boo7> anabain: im reallt really new to linux, but im uderstand you are talking about re-install ubuntu and change the partitioning from the defult settings?
<anabain> yes
<boo7> ioria: same error :<
<ioria> boo7,  sudo apt-get purge kde-config-telepathy-accounts  ,  what it says ?
<anabain> boo7, if don't fancy fiddling things yet and like a more traditional W$-style for your desktop, please consider what I said. It'll save you time and, moreover, will allow you to make subsequent changes to your system without having to touch your /home dir
<boo7> anabain: I dont really know the benefits of it cuz I dont know whats go on the /home dir
<anabain> boo7, your /home dir is the place where you put your stuff: documents, videos, etc.
<boo7> ioria: exacly the same error XD
<anabain> your valuable data
<boo7> my desktop files and packages go in the /home dir?
<anabain> boo7, it's the place you want to keep safe the most
<anabain> boo7, you have to distinguish between your personal stuff and the system stuff
<ioria> boo7,  can you paste  apt-cache policy kde-telepathy-minimal
<anabain> boo7, typically, your /home dir is the place where users store their photos, documents, videos, etc. All other parts of the system are not important in the sense that they can always be recovered, re-set, etc.
<anabain> boo7, if you want to make backups (and you SHOULD, bad things always happen), you do want to backup your /home dir.
<boo7> anabain: yeah I just looked in there, btw "bad things always happen"? thats sound promising :D
<boo7> ioria: http://pastebin.com/ttpA1EHc
<ioria> boo7,  apt-cache policy kde-telepathy-minimal
<ioria> no, sorry
<ioria> boo7,  apt-cache policy kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<anabain> boo7, therefore, if you partition your hdd into three parts: 1) /home for your stuff  2) for swapping (I'm not sure if it's really necessary these days; perhaps some guru here can give more info about that)   and 3) /  for the rest of the system, you can change your system and keep your /home partition intact.
<UserUS> boo7: swapping is only not necessary really with paging turned on, or in a system that is only linux
<anabain> boo7, bad things always happen = your HDDs are not immortal
<boo7> good thing i have ssd
<anabain> boo7, ssd are less reliable than traditional hdds
<boo7> really? never herd something like that
<boo7> ioria: http://pastebin.com/W4ZzmvUC
<choc0> if they stay still they are
<SchrodingersScat> trust them all like they're about to catch on fire and you'll have less worries, or is that more worries? But less about losing the data.
<choc0> if you move around a lot with a laptop with jarring motions then ssd will last longer
<anabain> boo7, so in that case there's more to worry about. As a rule of thumb: don't trust your storing devices
<choc0> some brands are much more reliable than others
<ioria> boo7,  it's not installed ...
<choc0> i've had a laptop hd go back in 3 years and others last 15 years
<ioria> boo7,  i'm afraid you have to risk    apt-get -f install   :(
<boo7> ioria: when I try to install Cinnamon from the software center it tells me I need to remove kde-telepathy and one other thing
<boo7> ioria: allready tried it
<ioria> boo7,  and ?
<boo7> same error XD
<anabain> boo7, as a rule of thumb: keep at least one backup regularly performed (weekly, perhaps) of your /home stuff on an external hdd (which, of course, can also die)
<boo7> like thr first one i sent you
<ioria> boo7,  yeah
<boo7> anabain: some times I backup scripts and bookmarks on flash drive\dropbox, but I dont have any really important data but those stuff..
<retrojeff> how do I fix open with mime types?
<anabain> boo7, btw, if you had downloaded a new .iso image you could already be installing your new system...
<retrojeff> on debian I am able todo open with sublime text and it works
<retrojeff> on ubuntu it just opens a blank document
<ioria> boo7,  dpkg -l kde-telepathy*
<anabain> boo7, nobody better than you to know what your needs are about backing your valuable data up
<boo7> anabain: I allready have ubuntu 15.10 on a cd
<retrojeff> ioria: thanks for showing me that you can wildcard
<ioria> retoaded, np
<boo7> ioria: http://pastebin.com/ZUZdLz6L
<ioria> retrojeff, np
<c_nick> Hi any way to start using virtual box with full capability of playing windows games?
<c_nick>  by games i mean Age of Empires , Unreal Tournament .. (not too hard core graphics games) I have a Intel G41 Graphics Processor.
<c_nick>  hate to install windows in dual boot
<ioria> boo7,  sudo apt-get purge kde-telepathy*
<boo7> one of us must give up by now XD
<ioria> ^_^.... not me :þ
<boo7> well, no error this time
<ioria> boo7,  ok, but if you want KDE, better choise is Kubuntu
<ioria> *choice
<studdentt> say i have many terminals open
<boo7> humm, I [think] I want Cinnamon, is Cinnamon == KDE\kubuntu?
<studdentt> how can i open one when there are the small arrows besides the icon and none of the terminals are visible on the desktop ?
<ioria> boo7,  idts
<boo7> idts = ? :o
<anabain> boo7, if you want kde, install kde
<auronandace> boo7: no, cinnamon is based on gnome 3 code, made to look like gnome 2
<ioria> boo7,  what's your specs ?
<boo7> i7 6gb RAM ?
<ioria> boo7,  you can install what you want, then
<anabain> boo7, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/   I'd try 15.10 if I were you
<ioria> right
<boo7> with what DE kubuntu comes with?
<ioria> kde
<ioria> boo7,  it's very eye-candy
<anabain> boo7, download the iso, get an usb stick and create a bootable usb device that will let you install (or try) kubuntu on your box
<boo7> its gonna delete all the data i allready have on ubuntu?
<ioria> boo7,  yep...
<anabain> boo7, 15 min to install it (probably less). Remember to partition as I said. /home in a separate partition
<theprasad> hello guys how to build the cloud servers with ubuntu
<theprasad> ?
<ioria> boo7,  otherwise you can install  kubuntu-desktop  , but it will take a bit chunck of your disk
<ioria> *big
<studdentt> whats the default GUI in ubuntu ?
<auronandace> studdentt: unity
<studdentt> auronandace :ty,  do you know how to recover terminal session ?
<boo7> ioria, anabain thanks alot :)
<ioria> boo7,  np, stay tuned  :)
<studdentt> auronandace: when you cant see them on screen but there are small arrows on the left of the icon
<anabain> boo7, you're welcome
<auronandace> studdentt: click the icon
<studdentt> >.>
<vgvvw> !kali
<studdentt> auronandace: yesterday it diditn work
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<theprasad> anyone can help me with respect to cloud server ubuntu
<auronandace> studdentt: you can also alt-tab
<Phreya> exit
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) I need a new low end laptop, 930m adds to the cost but Im not sure about the advantage over intel hd5500
<EndStop> somebody is familiar with genymotion ?
<retrojeff> problem solved I had to purge and reinstall gvfs
<EndStop> Genymotion is not configured properly. Make sure you have added its installation directory to your PATH environment variable.
<JillyB> Anyone know how to get a dell 3147 running 15.10 to wake from sleep properly?
<meghaasdoodzo> I'm running xubuntu, and after resetting the cmos, now I get a totally black screen after selecting "ubuntu" from the grub menu.
<irenn> Hey guys. im trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8.1 but anytime i get to that part i dont have this option
<irenn> i have 8.1 on master boot record,
<helmut_> hello lisbeth where are you from?
<irenn> i created the usb stick using rufus and official image from ubuntu website 14.04.3
<irenn> why dont i get the option to install alongside 8.1 ?
<Umeaboy> Hi! The name of the Ubuntu installer is Ubiquity, right?
<nicomachus> Umeaboy: no.
<Umeaboy> OK. What is it then?
<nicomachus> to install programs or to install ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> I want to continue translating it.
<Umeaboy> To install Ubuntu.
<irenn> Please help. Why I dont get the option to install alongside windows 8.1  ? :(
<nicomachus> Umeaboy: ohh... well that is Ubiquity. my bad.
<nicomachus> irenn: is it UEFI?
<irenn> im not using uefi, in windows it says master boot record,
<irenn> i know the mobo supports uefi
<irenn> its an asrock h97 pro4
<nicomachus> was Windows pre-installed?
<irenn> i already have windows installed if that's what you mean, i installed it a couple days ago
<nicomachus> Did you install windows as UEFI or Legacy?
<irenn> i think legacy. when i selected the boot device from the f11 boot menu i did not select the usb stick that started with uefi but the other one
<nicomachus> irenn: well you need to check to make sure by looking in your BIOS settings. Then you need to double-check that you are installing Ubuntu in the same way. Use this for reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<irenn> i tried both, selecting the same stick where it starts with uefi and where it starts without, the one with ubuntu on it i mean
<irenn> but i still did not get that option
<irenn> :(
<garmeer> after resetting my cmos battery, I'm getting a black screen after GRUB. Any ideas on what I did wrong?
<studdentt> garmeer: RTC ? try resetting the date in the BIOS
<garmeer> I'll try that. one sec.
<JillyB> bbl
<garmeer> studdentt thanks so much. this was the last in a long string of problems which I caused by daring to try overclocking, now its finally fixed.
<studdentt> garmeer: what did you change? time and date ?
<nicomachus> overclocking ubuntu? I want to ask why, but it's really not on topic here. lol
<garmeer> yeah. I jus set the time and date to correct values.
<studdentt> garmeer: np
<garmeer> is there something wrong with overclocking ubuntu? I'm not super smart with these things, so maybe I did something wrong.
<studdentt> garmeer: that battery is used to keep track of time inside the chip while the computer is turned off
<garmeer> yeah, I know. I would never have thought that the time would have caused that issue though.
<studdentt> garmeer: the first boot stages probably need this information and for the OS afterward
<irenn> Probably ubuntu is reading the UEFI BIOS, while windows 7 was installed in LEGACY bios. A Simple solution to this problem is to just turnoff the UEFI bios from bios setup
<irenn> this was it
<garmeer> what's wrong with overclocking xubuntu though? I've got a Pentium which bottlenecks me sometimes, and I read that its a good chip to overclock.
<studdentt> garmeer : its the processor you overclock not the OS
<daftykins> buy better hardware, it's cheaper than the time you waste tinkering
<studdentt> garmeer : you should try overclocking the CPU -then- install a fesh copy of the OS
<garmeer> yeah I know, duh. but someone told asked me why I was trying to overclock with ububtu
<HackerII> use 64 bit, not 32
<studdentt> garmeer: theres some PLL configurations that you change in the BIOS to get higher CPU frequency
<garmeer> I know the basics of overclocking. but when I tried to up the voltage, everything died and I had to fix a ton of issues.
<HackerII> what mobo
<garmeer> MSI z97
<HackerII> get an asus
<studdentt> i would not mess with voltages
<studdentt> ahh nvm maybe a little bit with higher frequency
<sevenbit> who
<HackerII> dont overclock your ram either
<Umeaboy> The link https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5-snapshot/qdatetime.html#fromString-2 seems to be dead.
<Umeaboy> I found it in the package called ubuntu-ui-toolkit.
<garmeer> this mobo was part of a $100 bundle with a Pentium at micro center. seemed like a good idea at the time.
<Umeaboy> Can anyone change the link?
<HackerII> thats why
<HackerII> your north bridge cant handle it
<garmeer> hacker, so I should avoid overclocking altogether?
<HackerII> w/that board, yes
<DJones> Umeaboy: It might be worth reporting that as a bug to the package maintainer, its not something people here would be able to change
<garmeer> huh. alright. maybe it's time for a new cpu anyways. Christmas is coming up.
<HackerII> lol
<DJones> Umeaboy: If you look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-ui-toolkit&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all hopefully that'll give you the right package to report a bug against
<codepython7771> Is this any good for programming/CAD - ? http://www.amazon.com/GL552VW-DH71-15-Inch-Discrete-GeForce-Metallic/dp/B01578ZKPO
<codepython7771> Has anyone used Asus laptops here?
<Phreya> I worked for SolidWorks for a year
<Phreya> lleett  lleett  mmee  ffggffgg
<Phreya> ffvvddff
<Umeaboy> codepython7771: I have. :)
<codepython7771> Umeaboy: how is it going?
<Jamie_1> is there a way to chown both a fold and the contents in it
<Jamie_1> every time i chown a folder it leaves the contents as root
<daftykins> sounds like it's NTFS
<Saulo> away: HAPPY NEW YEAR! [Log: pvt on - canal on]
<Jamie_1> no its ext3 daftykins
<daftykins> Saulo: please disable that script in here
<Saulo> JStoker, sorry
<daftykins> then either the mount sets it so, or your chown command is wrong
<daftykins> chown -R username:group /path/to/
<Jamie_1> im using chown jamie <folder>
<Jamie_1> *sudo chown jamie <folder
<daftykins> do it as above on the parent, with jamie:jamie
<Jamie_1> daftykins: thanks that worked, have a happy new years!
<daftykins> o/
<ivo34> hello I am trying to set camera view to current view but when I use the keyboard shortcut  ctrl+alt+ ins blender window minimizes...I guess there is some interference with my ubuntu system shortcuts but I cannot find it in  system preferences...
<studdentt> it does it again: cant switch terminal one is impossible to access
<Gandalf> Hi
<angel-salas> hola
<aydin> hi
<aydin> do not have one
<aydin> do not have one server
<codepython7771> anyone buying an ubuntu laptop today online?
<aydin> hiii
<codepython7771> hi aydin
<ilhami> !dropbox
<BluesKaj> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in wily
<ilhami> sudo apt-get -y install nautilus-dropbox
 * dafb is updateing their security, what's a good way to automatically backup an encrypted usb after it's been successfully mounted, to another encrypted usb... are there any best practices, should there be anything i should worry about. (my threat model is non-physical access to the machiene, and is not government)
<dafb> also what's a good way to have the backup usb unmounted once the dackup has been made?
<nullbyte_> where is in menus vsock in linux kernel
<lettuce45> if I google news for "obamacare", will I get only critical results? whats the neutral term? Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act is awfully long
<lettuce45> critical as in negative
<lettuce45> wrong channel
<daftykins> you're right
<orq> hi
<prodigel> hi all. Just bought an HP z4000 mouse, which doesn't want to work on ubuntu 15.04 ... syslog give me some interesting messages but I'm not sure they are related (looks more like printer stuff): http://termbin.com/62oa . Any idea how I can trace the problem ?
<JillyB> I have a Dell 3147 with 15.10...having issues with sleep and system hangs and on boot it shows a purpleish colored screen for like 30 seconds.
<JillyB> Then boots.  It's a SSD so should be FAAAAST at booting.
<JillyB> Any ideas?
<ubuntu-studio> no is
<orq> hallo i would wish you all a happy new year !!!
<mavi> orq: Happy New Year!
<ubuntu-studio> happy neu year
<nerdjones> so im pretty new to linux, and i have been fighting with getting this install working for a few days now, im trying to dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu gnome on this computer i built around a year ago, i finally got past all the uefi stuff and now it seems as though grub is pointing to the wrong place, is this common?
<nerdjones> when i go down to windows 10 in grub it says your pc/device needs to be repaired, a required device isnt connected or cant be accessed, when i hit 'e' on windows to it sats its pointing to /dev/sdc, but parted -l says the bootable windows partition is #1 on /dev/sdb
<ctlaltdel> my tabs my tabs more than 80
<linuxr> hi all. I'm running 14.04.3 LTS with all updates installed and experiencing complete computer freezes usually when doing I/O over USB or SD card.  The computer often freezes when doing a simple "umount" to a usb device, without anything logged in syslog or other logs. any ideas, anyone? thx
<sgw1064> how do i change password in pepperrmint 6
<Umeaboy> sgw1064: For your user?
<sgw1064> yes
<Umeaboy> sudo passwd username
<sgw1064> ?
<OerHeks> is that still alive, peppermint?
<UU> need a bit help with conky....
<UU> the rings wont show up
<Guest92759> anyone up?
<NegativeFlare> hey guys
<m3ch4n1c> yeap
<orq> hi
<m3ch4n1c> hi
<Guest92759> need some help with conky
<NegativeFlare> I have a question, do any of you guys know exactly what date in January they are ending vivid?
<ilhami> what's up?
<NegativeFlare> I really need to know
<xangua> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in January of 2016.
<m3ch4n1c> I don't
<xangua> Better upgrade before January then
<Guest92759> hmm... anyone?
<ilhami> 16.04 is out soon
<m3ch4n1c> do you know how can I chat in deep web
<Guest92759> well well
<m3ch4n1c> maybe in some hacker rooms
<ilhami> m3ch4n1c, get tor
<m3ch4n1c> ??
<m3ch4n1c> I have
<bazhang> Guest92759, the conky beginners guide is at ubuntuforums
<NegativeFlare> hmph alright
<m3ch4n1c> but I cannot connect
<ilhami> freenode blocked tor I think
<m3ch4n1c> freenode?
<bazhang> m3ch4n1c, thats not on topic here, and freenode blocks tor irc
<sgw1064> need hlp changing password pep 6 - login, software mgr ect
<Guest92759> bazhang, problem is ive made the required folders but when i start it, only the text appears, the lua arts not.. as if conky isnt reading the .lua file
<bazhang> sgw1064, where did you download peppermint from
<sgw1064> baz  not sure friend did it
<bazhang> sgw1064, is peppermint a 'based on' ubuntu distro
<sgw1064> baz sorry im new to linux
<bithon> hello
<m3ch4n1c> hi fellas
<bithon> I'm trying to upgrade my kernel to 4.3.3
<bithon> (this is my first time) so, I'm unsure if it's okay to just use the default .config that comes with the source?
<m3ch4n1c> it s ok
<bazhang> m3ch4n1c, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<bithon> i do have ubuntu related issue :D
<m3ch4n1c> yea
<bazhang> bithon, you want to go outside package management and upgrade the kernel, via compiling
<bazhang> install build-essential bithon
<bithon> yep
<bithon> but I already have all required dependancies to build the kernel
<bithon> the question I had was, would the default settings suffice and be stable in the long run if I compiled 4.3.3 with them
<bithon> i'm running ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> bithon, first question, why are you trying to use that very newest of new versions
<bithon> bazhang: well I have asus x205ta laptop that is not very well supported with the older version of kernel
<rww> if you don't understand kernel config enough to answer that, you probably shouldn't be compiling kernels
<bazhang> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bithon> and people over at ubuntu forums recommended we install the 4.3
<bazhang> bithon, thats terrible advice
<bithon> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254322&page=34&p=13414345#post13414345
<bazhang> bithon, its random advice, and not good: 'get the latest kernel'
<JillyB> I just got a Dell 3147 with Bay Trail hardware.  Working mostly OK, but having some system hangs, when it boots it sits on a purple screen for about 30 secs before giving me a splash screen. It's an SSD.
<JillyB> And doesn't wake from sleep.
<bithon> bazhang: aye, i'll just attempt with latest arch linux version then
<Finetundra_> Hey folks, can someone help me install the driver for my ASUS PCE-N53 wireless card? Asus provided a driver that needed to be built but whenever I try I get an error
<bithon> (will not install, just attempt to boot into the device)
<TrivialGravitas> I think I have that wireless card...
<Finetundra_> TrivialGravitas: do you remember how you installed the driver
<ikonia> what chipset is on the wireless car
<TrivialGravitas> from repo
<ikonia> card
<Finetundra_> ikonia: how do I check
<Finetundra_> TrivialGravitas: what do you mean?
<ilhami> hey guys
<ilhami> my laptop won't boot from my USB.. what could be wrong?
<ilhami> it has worked on another laptop
<ilhami> oh it worked now hehehe weird.
<genii> Not all laptops can boot from the usb
<TrivialGravitas> Finetundra_, command 'lspci'
<ilhami> genii, it suddenly worked. :) tried some different ports
<TrivialGravitas> if its the same mine is a RT2790
<Finetundra_> TrivialGravitas, ilhami: RT5592
<ilhami> my network adapter has issues
<ilhami> it doesn't connect to my router
<ilhami> i'll go restart the router.
<ilhami> Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network adapter is the worst ever :D
<alice_> hi !
<TrivialGravitas> Finetundra_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203226&page=2&s=9dcc18644e9e172bd5b6496ccdf8098d previous person with identical issue was given a solution here
<TrivialGravitas> I have to take off, so if that doesn't work sorry, somebody else can probably help better than me anyway
<Finetundra_> TrivialGravitas: I tried that, I keep getting errors when I run make
<Umeaboy> Happy New Year!
<ctlaltdel> I am testing irc client, someone send hi pm
<ObrienDave> and spamming multiple channels with this drivel
<PlasmaStar> What are you doing rww D:
<rww> PlasmaStar: kicking spambots.
<PlasmaStar> I scrolled up and I see it now. :(
<ObrienDave> rww likes to kick/ban spambots ;P
<daum> hi guys - for some reason on my laptop (NP880Z5E) i can't get my bluetooth to work hcitool doesn't show any devices
<daum> oops closed the window
<orobogenius> Hello, i have problem adding kdeconnect repo to ubuntu...
<nicomachus> orobogenius: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<orobogenius> nicomachus: 14.04
#ubuntu 2016-01-01
<nicomachus> orobogenius: how did you add the repo?
<smacktalk> dolphin sucks!  can't see my jump drive
<egemen> hello
<bet0x> Hello all, i'm triying to get a Signal King 10TN to work (is a USB Wifi antena) is a RT3070 using the RT2800usb doesn't work and i get a lot of weird errors. I found a driver wich compiles under x64 and works still i have the same issue.
<DirtyCajn2> whats the command to see a TTY when ubuntu boots blackscrreen again?
<nicomachus> DirtyCajn2: Ctrl+Alt+F1-9
<bet0x> here is the log http://pastebin.com/raw/LNqJEnba of my wifi usb
<bet0x> keeps spamming that error
<Sebastien> How would i "sudo" with WinSCP? for file transfer from my pc to my account
<Sebastien> ---> http://i.imgur.com/KJfKLMZ.png
<nicomachus> Sebastien: for GUI programs, use "gksu"
<Sebastien> nicomachus, this still does not tell me how to do it...
<nicomachus> Sebastien: open WinSCP from a terminal by typing "gksu winscp", or however else you would open it.
<Sebastien> nicomachus, i double click on the winscp icon on my desktop...
<nicomachus> Sebastien: well you're going to have to open it from a terminal.
<Sebastien> nicomachus, you can't do this on windows
<nicomachus> Sebastien: if you're on windows why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<Sebastien> i think i forgot to say that. My pc is running windows. but winscp is used to connect to mu ubuntu box
<nicomachus> that's a pretty crucial bit to forget
<Sebastien> i know im on ubuntu and not windows lol. i just know that a lot of people in here do use programs like winscp
<Sebastien> i suggest it in here all the time
<nicomachus> well it's not supported here. perhaps ##windows can help you get the permissions right.
<Sebastien> the permission issue happens on the server itself
<Sebastien> not on my os
<Sebastien> this is why im here
<slidinghorn> aaaaaaaaaaaassws: fix your connection...
<bet0x> well
<bet0x> lets try linux mint
<bet0x> XD
<DaveHyral> Sell me on Ubuntu. I refuse to cave to Microsoft's demands of upgrading to 10.
<bet0x> DaveHyral, i did go back to windows
<TrivialGravitas> Dave: Why not just try it? You can install it to a USB drive.
<ObrienDave> 1700 people here to convince you. need i say more?
<bet0x> DaveHyral, kinda complicated when you have no support and my drivers and stuff works better :P
 * bet0x is happy with windows on desktop
<DaveHyral> if that was sarcasm, I didn't get it.
<ObrienDave> don't pay attention to the nay-sayer
<bet0x> I fight 2 weeks triying to get a USB dongle working on All ubuntu variants, no success
<bet0x> plugged it on Windows 10 and worked
<ObrienDave> trolls + alcohol = bad manners
<rww> If you want to try Ubuntu, stick it on a USB stick and try it. If you need Ubuntu support, ask here. Non-support stuff goes elsewhere, e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DaveHyral> I've only got a handful of beefs with Ubuntu, that being the lack of Video Game Music for Foobar, and from what I keep hearing a dreadful lack of native support for most PC games without the use of WINE.
<bet0x> ObrienDave, not trolling, o do use ubuntu on Servers
<DaveHyral> ..dammit i meant to say Video Game Music -Plugins-, ala Winamp
<ObrienDave> DaveHyral, it's Linux, NOT windoze
<bet0x> DaveHyral, you have a lot of options for that, the part wich i hate is the "wine" stuff.
<bet0x> DaveHyral, using emulators, the driver support etcetera.
<DaveHyral> also could you point me in the direction of the nearest relatively active channel that isn't tech-specific?
<ObrienDave> best bet is install VirtualBox then install windows in a VM
<DaveHyral> all i'm seeing mostly on /list is tech channels.
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic, ##chat
<ObrienDave> #xubuntu-offtopic
<SoLux> Happy newyears
<SoLux> :3
<loveheartjoylove> same
<zed_> same 2
<SoLux> ( happy newyears is the first thing I ever said here )
<loveheartjoylove> how do I increase font size I have a3200 resolution
<ObrienDave> in???
<loveheartjoylove> system wide
<SoLux> in the whole system?
<ObrienDave> appearance
<SoLux>  ^
<loveheartjoylove> Kay
<loveheartjoylove> I love you all
<ObrienDave> *blushes* thanks
<SoLux> Same 2 u :3
<nicomachus> loveheartjoylove: you'll need Unity Tweak Tool.
<ArneSE> PendriveLinux: yay or nay?
<SoLux> Any of you guys got presents yet? :3
<nicomachus> !ot | SoLux
<ubottu> SoLux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ArneSE> I bought myself presents... does that count? ._.
<SoLux> yes
<SoLux> xD
<nicomachus> They're talking about presents in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ObrienDave> ArneSE, it works. along with unetbootin
<ArneSE> I got ATtiny85's
<SoLux> #ubuntu-offtopic
<loveheartjoylove> I got a laptop
<SoLux> k how do I join that?
<SoLux> ._.
<nicomachus> SoLux: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SoLux> thanks
<nicomachus> this channel is ubuntu support only.
<ArneSE> ObrienDave, Thanks! I've been using unetbooting but someone said "eew" about it *shrug*
<ObrienDave> ArneSE, you always get both sides. depends on your experiences. both have worked for me
<ObrienDave> and there's YUMI as well
<ArneSE> I'm hoping to install UbuntuMate (or possibly DebianMate) on an old WinXP ASUS eeePC1000HE, couldn't figure out the name of what I had used earlier! It was unetbootin.
<ObrienDave> i've had much better luck burning ISO to DVD
<ArneSE> I have an ancient version of unetbootin, but I hope it still finds up to date versions.
<nicomachus> will a USB not work?
<ArneSE> unetbooting has been great for me
<ArneSE> -g
<ObrienDave> nicomachus, only if the old system supports booting from USB
<ArneSE> I have another question: Can I replace..."unity" with "mate" without risking everything?
<nicomachus> Yea I was looking at the specs a second ago.
<nicomachus> ArneSE: there's a MATE .iso
<ObrienDave> ArneSE, yes, you can install the MATE desktop
<ArneSE> that's good for my other machine, but I'm asking for this one which is ubuntu 14.something
<nicomachus> no disc drive on it, ArneSE?
<ObrienDave> ArneSE, i'm on Xubuntu 14.04
<ArneSE> The ASUS eeePC has only USB 2.0 drives. This one is a HP with a disc drive, and "regular" Ubuntu
<nicomachus> looks like that ASUS *can* boot a USB.
<ObrienDave> it's a BIOS setting
<ArneSE> A lot of people have installed AROS on the old eeePCs but that's another story. Should be able to run live(?) USBs
<nicomachus> yes it should be able to.
<ArneSE> I'm hoping that I can pull out the HDD, pop in a SSD, boot from USB, install, then access WinXP files/programs from Ubuntu using Wine
<nicomachus> You won't access them using Wine, but you can mount Windows filesystem with Nautilus.
<ObrienDave> sounds possible. don't know if the SSD signature will work under that BIOS
<Guy1524> hey guys how do I perform audio loopback.  I want to play a mp3 through my microphone
<Guy1524> it would be nice if I could play it in a loop
<nicomachus> you want to play an mp3 through your microphone?
<ObrienDave> that makes no sense
<ObrienDave> most likely destroy the mic element
<ArneSE> make a 1 song playlist in Rhythmbox?
<Guy1524> ya
<Guy1524> sorry I had to go for a second, I want to play audio through my microphone because I want to run around in an online game playing the barbie girl song
<tambu_> I need someone to laugh at me and mock my stupidity.. I just formated my harddisk instead of my USB disk lost my /home and /opt directory. Ubuntu won't boot properly..
<nicomachus> hoped you had that backed up
<ObrienDave> ROFLMAO pointing fingers at tambu_
<nicomachus> hope*
<Guy1524> ): that sucks
<Bashing-om> tambu_: Nope, happens, Why we have backups .
<tambu_> its a new machine.. I hadn't gotten to the point of backing up yet.. nothing too critical lost just like 4-5 hours work..
<nicomachus> worth a complete re-install, I'd say.
<Guy1524> this video may help: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddrPnuvFV6E
<tambu_> So question.. when I built this machine yesterday.. I wasn't sure if I should create a SWAP file or not.. its a 16 GB server, and both drives are SSD.. it seems there is a lot of internet stuff saying it's not required.. I figure since I'm gonna rebuild maybe I'd ask here for input?
<ObrienDave> swap not needed for 8GB or more
<tambu_> Guy1524 thx.. no worries though nothing I haven't lost.. I was just so near "finished" building it :P
<tambu_> ObrienDave so no performance benefit to having one? Though normally you wanted at least as much SWAP as Memory.. in the past.
<tambu_> stupid question.. if I did a fdisk delete partitions and mkfs.exfat /dev/sdb .. is there any chance to do a ddrescue or something?
<ObrienDave> you do if you have less than 8GB
<tambu_> ObrienDavea: ok thanks :)
<ArneSE> More questions: I bought a small SSD (120GB) to replace mechanical (320GB, 10% used) in this Laptop (Ubuntu 14.04). I... don't know how to go about it. On a mac I'd use time machine or the clone tool.
<Temmis_> How do I turn off encryption?
<shibboleth> Temmis_, home dir crypt or FDE?
<Guy1524> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Terminsu> How do I get my computer to boot from my USB so I can reinstall Linux?
<HappyHippie> adjust the bios settings Terminsu
<Terminsu> What do I do in the BIOS?
<HappyHippie> search for "boot"
<HappyHippie> then adjust the boot settings
<Terminsu> then boot fom USB?
<HappyHippie> ah yeah im not sure
<ArneSE> might say something like "boot priority", and you can move things in a list up and down, hard drive, cd, usb, etc
<HackerII> loveheartjoylove:  long nics Evangelist nothing, being human in the form of sensible re request may help
<ArneSE> you access the bios by holding a key at boot, it varies from computer to computer
<HackerII> the room has been taken over by-request, take notice.
 * rww looks up
<JillyB> anyone have a dell 3147?
<JillyB> having some kernel freezes...and at boot I get 30 seconds of purple before I get the splash screen.
<JillyB> It's a ssd...should boot super fast.
<Ben64> JillyB: can you explain your problem in as much detail as possible
<HackerII> be responsible dont like leave
<HackerII> ubuntu needs to have it live
<JillyB> Ben, I installed a new SSD and installed ubuntu 15.10. When I boot the computer it just have a purple screen for about 30 seconds and then the splash screen that says "Ubuntu" on it shows up.
<HackerII> brb
<JillyB> All I know is my older laptop with ssd boots in like 10 seconds.Probably not even
<deww> Guest41744: why are you spamming via private message?
<JillyB> I turned off intel_pstate at boot...so I'll have to see if that fixes freezes
<Ben64> JillyB: purple screen for 30 seconds doesn't sound like freezing
<PlasmaStar> So many Guests rww
<JillyB> No that's a different thing.  The freezing is freezing. I'm doing something and everything stops. I have to power off and back on
<duncannz> Ops: Guest92452 is sending PM spam, this is the only channel we are both in
<rww> duncannz: we know, working on it
<duncannz> alright thanks
<rww> (trying to get Drone` to do magic while we're at it, need them around as a test case for a minute)
<slidinghorn> wweeeeeeeeeee
<rww> !botsnack | Drone`
<ubottu> Drone`: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04, 15.10 | PM spam? Report in #ubuntu-ops and consider umode +R
<slidinghorn> ^5 rww
<jblair> Happy new year and good evening all
<jblair> Does anyone have time to help with a Xorg triple monitor dual video board issue?
<TheHackOps> Based on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix released]
<TheHackOps> And the fact I have a Radeon 280
<TheHackOps> Should I put off upgrades
<TheHackOps> to 15.10
<TheHackOps> hmm AMD seems like a mess with all their graphics kernel code
<TheHackOps> Might go an get my self a High end nVidia card
<moonman> there are too many niggers in this channel
<TheHackOps> Well that was uncalled for
<FrankChen> How to fix rt2800usb WiFi in 15.10
<tambu_> During the ubuntu 15.10 install if you choose Manual, can you still configure LVM? I see the LVM option if you picked Guided, but I don't when I pick manual.
<tinyalpha> hello
<FrankChen> Hi
<tinyalpha> how ya doing
<tinyalpha> is ubuntu a good operating system
<cfhowlett> tinyalpha, yes.  download it and test for yourself.
<FrankChen> Hmm...hard to tell
<tinyalpha> okay right now im using fedora live but im getting a risc supercomputer cheap and i want to run ubuntu on it
<cfhowlett> tinyalpha, it is free, you know.  run  a live session from an USB to test.
<tinyalpha> okay
<tinyalpha> i will download and try
<telboon> anyone can help me with aligning desktop icons to a grid?
<nicomachus> telboon: right click anywhere on the desktop and then check "keep aligned"
<RaptorJesus> https://i.imgur.com/Mu3rJ6E.png
<RaptorJesus> HAPPY GNU REAR!!!!!
<loveheartjoylove> haha
<loveheartjoylove> same
<loveheartjoylove> I love you all
<TheHackOps> RaptorJesus, How long have you been waiting to be able to say that..
<TheHackOps> 364 days..
<RaptorJesus> TheHackOps, I just thought of it
<RaptorJesus> and threw that pic together in like 10 minutes
<Guest94549> m
<Guest94549> talking to myself again
<Guest94549> i just got xubuntu up and running
<pravin> the_ant
<pravin> exit
<quan> cud
<HackerII> sry,    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y
<rww> HackerII: stick to Ubuntu support in here.
<HackerII> k
<rww> offtopic comments ==> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeevan_> hello
<jeevan_> anyone free
<cfhowlett> !ask | jeevan_
<ubottu> jeevan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeevan_> ok
<jeevan_> im upgrading openssl from 1.0.1 to 1.0.2e im getting make errors while compiling,   make [1] gcc command not found, im unable to complete installation of openssl
<markovh> jeevan_: sudo apt-get install gcc
<rww> 1) install build-essential package, 2) why are you doing that?
<rww> Ubuntu backports security fixes, if that's the concern
<jeevan_> gcc is already there in ubuntu gcc-4.6.3-base
<rww> gcc base is not the same as gcc
<rww> the build-essential metapackage will grab everything you need to compile stuff.
<RNeville> what is the difference between gcc and g++, pls
<Ben64> why compiling openssl??
<jeevan_> my superior asked me to upgrade openssl
<rww> RNeville: g++ is the C++ compiler in the GNU Compiler Collection (gcc)
<rww> jeevan_: why?
<markovh> RNeville: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/172587/what-is-the-difference-between-g-and-gcc google knows
<jeevan_> present OS :ubuntu 12.0.4 has openssl 1.0.1
<rww> again, if he's concerned about security issues, ubuntu backports fixes for them so he shouldn't be
<rww> (and I can't think of another reason one would want to)
<Ben64> rww: trying to find a new cool way to break your system?
<boo7> how can i open the "task meneger" if i dont have f[x] keys?
<markovh> jeevan_: ++ what rww is saying
<jeevan_> i understand i have seen the latest built on was dec 4th 2015
<jeevan_> but if i want to upgrade from openssl 1.0.1 in ubuntu precise 12.0.4 how should i do it
<RNeville> thx rww and markovh
<Ben64> jeevan_: you don't, without an exceptionally good reason
<markovh> jeevan_: also, if you REALLY want to go down the path, you can do sudo apt-get build-dep openssl
<markovh> which should install all the packages you need to build openssl deb package
<jeevan_> ok i will try the command now
<jeevan_> even though, the latest backport from ubuntu is upto 1.0.2d
<jeevan_> but the latest stable non-vulnerable version is 1.0.2e
<rww> The current version in Ubuntu is not vulnerable.
<jeevan_> my superior asked me to install 1.0.2e from openssl
<rww> We fix security vulnerabilities in whichever versions we're running.
<rww> Your superior is an idiot
<rww> Also, the end result of installing self-compiled packages on your computer, including updating libraries and breaking API, is not supported in
<jeevan_> yes i really think so
<rww> Then you should tell him that Ubuntu puts fixes for security issues in its packages and not just blindly follow his instructions.
<markovh> once you install from source, package management isn't going to keep it uptodate any more
<rww> That is what a competent systems engineer would do.
<jeevan_> honestly im newbie working in server support
<rww> Also, the end result of installing self-compiled packages on your computer, including updating libraries and breaking API, is not supported in
<rww> this channel.
<rww> So if you do pointlessly follow his instructions and then encounter issues, we will not help you fix them.
<RNeville> any ideas why some web pages scroll down one line at a time when I use the down arrow, and other webpages just go to the bottow of the page?
<cfhowlett> or install as per directive and document via written correspondence that you did so under orders and with full diclosure
<rww> So, you should instead explain to your boss how security updates work in Ubuntu.
<rww> </rant>
<jeevan_> ok ok
<markovh> jeevan_: well rww may not help you, others still may out of sympathy :p
<rww> markovh: no, self-compiled package breakage is not supported here.
<RNeville> using Firefox 43.0 on Ubuntu 14.04
<rww> non-ubuntu package breakage = not #ubuntu's problem
<markovh> rww: i mean, unless you have op prives and would kick me for helping him in the channel..
<jeevan_> im just compiling from the openssl.org has 1.0.2e
<jeevan_> im not doing any own stuff
<markovh> jeevan_: honestly, it's not the right move but i get that you may not have hte experience or confidence to challenge your boss
<rww> markovh: I do, and I would be enforcing channel policy in stopping discussion outside the parameters of this channel.
<jeevan_> anyway i understand compiling issues = this is not right channel
<Ben64> jeevan_: you should understand that compiling a new version of openssl is not the right way to fix this "problem" you have
<jeevan_> ohh
<polpiem> hello
<jeevan_> what is the rightway ben64
<polpiem> how to do i access other linux on my network
<rww> using the packages that you already have and telling your boss how security updates work in Ubuntu
<rww> as we already said
<polpiem> with just the ipaddress
<Ben64> jeevan_: exactly what rww said. use openssl that ubuntu provides, as it already patched from issues
<jeevan_> ok
<polpiem> okay
<polpiem> but if i have already install samab and the windows computer are connected and it working fine but the other linux computers can\
<jeevan_> so the right way for software management or installation is from repositories ...right ?
<Ben64> jeevan_: for ubuntu yes
<jeevan_> oh for only ubuntu .. ok  ok
<polpiem> jeevan ? i can't find my backbox and the network
<cfhowlett> !backbox | polpiem
<ubottu> polpiem: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<jeevan_> i have one another question
<polpiem> thanks
<jeevan_> im have precise 12.04 , can i use repositories of trusty to my preicse sources.list
<Ben64> no!
<polpiem> if am creating a movie server that all computer on my network can access and watch movies is there any softwear you can recommend to me that i can use on ubantu
<cfhowlett> jeevan_, do not mix repos!!  never
<jeevan_> why is that
<Ben64> because precise isn't trusty
<jeevan_> yes both are different both are ubuntu right
<rww> jeevan_: because that's not supported and will break things by giving you an install that's half trusty and half precise and all broken
<cfhowlett> polpiem, so a home media server??
<jeevan_> both are ubuntu and both are 64 bit versions
<rww> and they're different versions
<rww> and if you're doing this to upgrade openssl
<cfhowlett> jeevan_, 2012 parts in a 2014 system
<rww> then... see the last two pages of scrollback
<jeevan_> im not doing this to do openssl
<lic-finance> how are you
<polpiem> okay
<jeevan_> im just asking generally
<rww> okays. in general, we test all of the trusty repository packages to make sure they work with each other. we test all the precise packages to make sure they work with each other,
<rww> and we test the trusty packages to make sure they can all (at the same time, as part of an upgrade) be upgraded to precise
<regedit> ohai 2016
<rww> but mixes of part of one and part of the other aren't tested, are known to cause major issues, and thus aren't supported
<polpiem> thanks guys
<HackerII> east gm and west gm, https://www.you the disstube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ, pardon
<jeevan_> ok ok thank you
<rww> basically, the reason for this answer (and the previous one incidentally) is that if you stick with in-repository packages for your version, we can figure out issues and fix them. if not, things get very dicey very quick :)
<jeevan_> ohh ok
<cfhowlett> HackerII, you were told already to STOP posting random videos here.  Now you are just being rude ... and you are /ingored in my channel
<polpiem> but is it possible to access my linux server outside my home network? is there is script i can use to do that for free or i will need a private vpn?\
<cfhowlett> polpiem, you can ssh to it with proper set up
<cfhowlett> or you can vpn
<jeevan_> rww you said ubuntu backports the issue of openssl
<rww> let's do this another way...
<jeevan_> to explain to my boss, shall i say that ubuntu already upgraded libssl libraries to latest version eventhough front end openssl is 1.0.1
<rww> this is the package changelog for openssl on precise. it contains a log of every change made to the precise openssl packages: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.32/changelog
<rww> i would link your boss to that btw ^
<jeevan_> i have read it
<rww> if you open it and look, you can see that it has a bunch of CVEs in it that are fixed in the openssl packages in precise
<jeevan_> cve 3194 is patch on dec4 update of 2015
<jeevan_> i have read it
<rww> when a new openssl security advisory / version comes out, Ubuntu packages look at it, see which code was fixed, and then do the same fixes in the old version that we have, if the old version is also affected
<jeevan_> thank you , i mean technically what are words to explain
<rww> i'd pretty much say exactly what i just said :)
<jeevan_> i mean where does ubuntu fixes the openssl application
<jeevan_> im sorry if im bothering you by my questions
<rww> it's fine, just trying to get you all squared away. i've had to deal with bosses like this so i know how it goes
<johngilbrough> Been stuck for the last few days with a broken Upstart/sytemd.  All that I want to do is wget 15.10 so I can start over.  wget releases.ubuntu.com/....... does not work.  Any suggestions?
<jeevan_> i even showed him the screen shot of built on dec 4 2015
<jeevan_> i just dont how to explain
<rww> he thinks: old version = vulnerabilities
<jeevan_> because i dont know how to ubuntu libraries or linux Operating systems work in depth
<locksmith> Whats up.. Oakland in da house.
<rww> he wants: new version with new patches = no vulnerabilities
<jeevan_> yes yes
<locksmith> Oops
<rww> the reality: old version with new packages = no vulnerabilities
<rww> idk if there's much more we can say, just gotta keep telling him that :\
<jeevan_> he thinks old is vulnerable and new is no vulnerabilites
<jeevan_> yes yes
<rww> okay, well, he's wrong. which i guess is why he isn't doing server admin himself :|
<jeevan_> he said
<jeevan_> moreover he said to me
<jeevan_> not to use
<jeevan_> apt-get update or upgrade on live server
<jeevan_> on production servers
<jeevan_> is it right ? because he says it wil update other packages
<jeevan_> he says he wants only update openssl
<cfhowlett> jeevan_, he is misinformed.  sudo apt full-upgrade   will upgrade all packages to the latest versions in the repos.
<johngilbrough> Is this the right place to bring recovery issues?
<cfhowlett> !recovery | johngilbrough
<ubottu> johngilbrough: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jeevan_> i thought of doing apt-get install --only-upgrade openssl
<jeevan_> is it right
<rww> jeevan_: no, he's not. there are two repositories in Ubuntu for updates. one is ubuntu-security. packages only get updated in ubuntu-security to backport security fixes (as we've discussed for openssl). you want all of these upgrades, or you have unpatched vulnerabilities [...]
<johngilbrough> I've been in recovery mode for days
<rww> the other repository is ubuntu-updates. that has minor changes* to fix major issues in packages or add new hardware compatibility
<cfhowlett> jeevan_, you might want to ask server questions in #ubunt-server
<rww> ubuntu doesn't* upgrade to new major versions in released ubuntu versions, precisely to prevent breakage :)
<Ben64> jeevan_: updating packages is good, get all the security updates you can
<jeevan_> how can i use only ubuntu-securityr repos when updating
<johngilbrough> All's I want is the web address of 15.10 desktop
<rww> * there are a handful of packages that get new major versions, but it's stuff like firefox that doesn't matter for a server
<rww> johngilbrough: I'll grab it. 32-bit or 64-bit?
<johngilbrough> 64 bit - thank you
<jeevan_> yes yes cfhowlett he says not all packages only one package
<rww> johngilbrough: did you say http://releases.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso didn't work?
<rww> (or is that what you're looking for...)
<cfhowlett> johngilbrough, http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<Ben64> jeevan_: well thats silly, upgrade them all
<johngilbrough> I was going for 15.10 and it didnot work
<johngilbrough> I'm going to try it again....
<jeevan_> so
<rww> johngilbrough: oh, sorry. that'd be http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<rww> johngilbrough: if that doesn't work, let me know and i'll grab a mirror address
<jeevan_> apt-get update and upgrade only updates built in packages or libraries  not applications like apache or php or cpanel or proftpd
<Ben64> jeevan_: you should be doing apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade frequently, as it brings all of your packages up to the current versions, gets you all the bug fixes
<jeevan_> ok ok
<jeevan_> Good practise is frequently upgrade the OS
<rww> update*
<jeevan_> update and upgrade the OS
<jeevan_> i know this is a noobie question
<jeevan_> when i do Update and Upgrade, the apache or other application will not get disturbed
<Ben64> jeevan_: it will upgrade every package on the system. if apache is a package it will be upgraded (note that upgrading is good)
<jeevan_> im sorry Ben64 when you said Packages to current versions
<jeevan_> i was confused
<jeevan_> but some people say
<chandan> When building the kernel deb package, i added have "linux (4.2.0-22.27+btrfs+blockgroups2) wily; urgency=low" in the topmost line ... yet the packages built don't have "+btrfs+blockgroups2" suffix attached to them
<jeevan_> it might disturb the present work, when some application needs specific version onlyy
<jeevan_> dependant application needs only specific versions only
<chandan> for e.g. ...  "dpkg-deb: building package `linux-headers-4.2.0-22' in `../linux-headers-4.2.0-22_4.2.0-22.27~14.04.1_all.deb'.
<Ben64> jeevan_: thats why the versions don't change, but fixes get implemented, as rww said previously
<rww> which is why Ubuntu backports security fixes to the current version instead of upgrading to new major versions in released versions of Ubuntu
<rww> righto, i'll go back to nethack :P
<jeevan_> ohhhh
<GmanG> hello
<jeevan_> ok  ok ok
<GmanG> anyone around?
<GmanG> i had to download rtl8192du driver to install and to get wifi working
<GmanG> im trying to automate it for the future. it does have a dkms.conf in the source tree
<GmanG> what do i do?
<johngilbrough> rww; I'm trying: wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64iso and it just hands for a while and then says "unable to resolve host addresses []releases.ubuntu.com[] -- any thoughts?
<rww> johngilbrough: does ping google.com work?
<jeevan_> im really happy you people are helping me Ben64 RWW CfHOWlett
<rww> johngilbrough: if not, you don't have working DNS
<jeevan_> do you people come regularly
<GmanG> please?
<johngilbrough> rww - will check
<Ben64> jeevan_: the three you listed are regulars here, other people pop in and out, lots of good volunteers to be found in this channel
<jeevan_> ohh thats very good to here
<jeevan_> i will try to come regularly
<jeevan_> before coming here i was really stuck with this problem for 5 days
<jeevan_> i read nearly 30 articles
<jeevan_> but still i could not find answers that is why i came here
<jeevan_> everywhere i go, the article says to compile openssl
<jeevan_> that is why i started to compile
<Ben64> because you were looking found the answer to the wrong problem
<Ben64> looking for*
<jeevan_> common thinking you should update ur software to latest version so i was thinking in common way
<jeevan_> so
<johngilbrough> rww - I thought I had a network - I did all the steps including choosing "network' off the the reovery menu before I choose "root" - and I'm still not able to ping anything - what am I missing?
<jeevan_> now
<jeevan_> can i update only one package from using specific backport repository of precise ubuntu
<rww> johngilbrough: I take it ping google.com doesn't work. how about ping 8.8.8.8
<jeevan_> is it possible
<jeevan_> ?
<johngilbrough> pinging four eights give me "Destination Host Unreachable"
<rww> not DNS then, general networking trouble. hrm.
<jeevan_> another question
<jeevan_> can a person use PPA in production servers
<jeevan_> does anyone use like that, is it recommended
<johngilbrough> pringing 4 zeros, on the other hand, give a nice echo.
<johngilbrough> rww - any thoughts?
<jeevan_> can a person use PPA in production servers
<jeevan_> does anyone use like that, is it recommended using for production servers
<johngilbrough> rww:  Ok - that's weird - I remembered to do a "function F11" to turn my networking on.  The difference that it made was that I get an immedidate "unknown host ibm.com" response.  I've got two other devices on my network and they're working fine.  What's happening?
<rww> johngilbrough: is pinging 8.8.8.8 still not working?
<johngilbrough> rww - no, it is still fine.'
<johngilbrough> Did you mean four 8s or four 0s?
<johngilbrough> Because 4 zeros works but 4 8s dont.
<rww> four 8's
<rww> wireless or wired connection?
<johngilbrough> rww: Four eights - gives "connect: Network is unreachable" - I've never heard of using "8.8.8.8" before - what is it?
<rww> johngilbrough: some Google DNS server, it fits the criteria of "easy IP address" and "responds to pings"
<rww> 0.0.0.0 is just gonna test that loopback works, which it will 99% of the time
<CholbyShill> hi
<CholbyShill> can i put ubunut on my coffee maker
<CholbyShill> i mean ubuntu
<rww> CholbyShill: no trolling here.
<johngilbrough> rww - so any thoughts on how to get a laptop in ubuntu recovery back on the internet?
<rww> johngilbrough: wireless or wired?
<johngilbrough> rww: wireless laptop
<rww> johngilbrough: probably want to use nmcli then, if it's installed
 * rww looks up syntax
<johngilbrough> rww - what is it?
<rww> the NetworkManager commandline interface
<johngilbrough> rww - never mind, I'm reading the man page
<rww> probably something like nmcli con up id ssidhere
<rww> i don't have it installed anywhere handy though (my network uses static addressing so i don't need it), so I can't check
<tambu> Happy New Year folks, from Central/US :)
<jeevan_> ben64 r u there
<jeevan_> cfhowlett r u there
<telboon> anyone can help me with aligning desktop icons to a grid vertically and horizontally?
<jeevan_> sorry telboon i use server OS of ubuntu, no idea about desktop side
<johngilbrough>  rww: I'm going to be studying this nmcli business.  Thank you.
<harishkrupo> telboon, right click on the desktop
<telboon> no prob. thanks jeevan_
<telboon> harishkrupo: keep aligned only align it vertically, not horizontally
<telboon> Example --> http://imgur.com/hqpQHaA  (Icons are only aligned vertically)
<jeevan_> hi rwww
<jeevan_> rww
<jeevan_> can a person use PPA in production servers ;; does anyone use like that, is it recommended
<Pici> jeevan_: theres nothing technically stopping you.  You need to make your own decision about whether you trust the PPA or not though.
<jeevan_> ok
<jeevan_> does ubuntu have official PPA
<jeevan_> ubuntu doesnt have right ?
<uju_> dd
<Pici> jeevan_: er, no that would be Ubuntu itself.
<jeevan_> my understanding : In general PPA means some people take source code repackage into .deb file
<jeevan_> is it right pici
<red_dole> et
<Dylan____>  Hey guys im having trouble here
<Dylan____> My update manager is downloading updates
<Dylan____> But its frozen and i cant move th mouse etc
<Dylan____> Whats the safest thing i should do?
<Dylan____> ?
<cage_raphel> Happy new year folks!! :)
<ilhami> imagine if there were no time zones.. then we wouldn't live in the future :)
<ilhami> ooops wrong channel
<cage_raphel> ha ha ha.. well said ilhami
<cage_raphel> ilhami, wich earth was flat as a screen .. so that we dont have time zones at all!! lol!! :D
<cage_raphel> wish*
<arkmonkey> arg
<ilhami> v
<uju> ddd
<uju> dddd
<uju> ddd
<uju> ddd
<rww> uju: something we can help with?
<uju> yes
<ilhami> what?
<uju> ;lkj;lj
<uju> lk
<uju> klk k
<uju> kkkk
<ilhami> stop spamming dude
<uju> Hi
<ilhami> hi
<Dylan____> How do i install the latest version of nvidia drivers my card is a nvidia  320m
<Yato> Dylan____, go into your Settings, Additional Drivers
<Yato> And pick nVidia
<Dylan____> Yes but im not sure if there up to date
<Dylan____> If i look on the nvidia website and search my model of thr graphics card
<Dylan____> It says some stuff about it
<Dylan____> Do i install that one?
<ilhami> Dylan____, he just told you what to do :)
<Yato> Dylan____, yeah, install the one from the additional drivers
<Dylan____> But its configuired by using xorg
<Yato> yeah.
<Yato> After you install run:
<Yato> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> It was unable to locate
<Dylan____> and it made a new config file
<Dylan____> Do i redo command
<Yato> nope.
<Yato> You're good.
<Dylan____> Ok
<Yato> Now reboot
<Yato> and cross your fingers
<Dylan____> Ok
<ilhami> don't cross your fingers. Just reboot.
<Dylan____> Cause im had times when i get the stupid black hopeless screen
<Dylan____> Its rebooting now
<Dylan____> Got the purple screen
<Dylan____> Ubuntu things come up
<Dylan____> And black screen
<Dylan____> Got the black screen arrgh
<ilhami> :D
<Yato> Try deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dylan____> How?
<Yato> s/deleted/deleting
<Yato> In GRUB
<Dylan____> Reboot into recovery console?
<Yato> Choose recovery
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> How do i delete the xorg file?
<ilhami> rm ?
<Yato> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dylan____> Im in this recovery menu filesystem state thing
<Yato> ilhami, can you take over helping? I need to go :(
<ilhami> I am afraid I am not as qualified. :) but I can try.
<Dylan____> Ok thanks
<ilhami> so what's up Dylan____ ?
<Dylan____> Well i had to mount my disk as read and write
<Dylan____> And i just deleted the xorg file
<Dylan____> So im booting into ubuntu see if i get a black screen
<ilhami> hmm
<Dylan____> Got black screen again
<ilhami> can you ctrl + alt + f2? :)
<Dylan____> Im rebooting into the recovery console again
<akik> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dylan____> Ok well im im the root shell prompt
<Dylan____> Now how i fix this black screen eh
<ilhami> which version of Ubuntu? 14.04?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> Its running on my mac
<Dylan____> Book 2010
<ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450046/black-screen-with-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu
<ilhami> try to follow this ?
<Dylan____> Ok
<Norbin> Need some assistance getting my sound to work, running 14.04 LTS, lspci does shows the following: http://pastebin.com/Wg8SjUqj - i have a gtx 970 and an onboard intel sound card that i'd like to use... right now i am getting no sound at all, audipulse volume mixer shows "hdmi unplugged" as my output and i can't choose anything else
<Dylan____> I did that
<Dylan____> And im reinstalling the nvidia-current
<Dylan____> Then im going to reboot
<ilhami> brb
<v_> the best linux distro.
<v_> happy new year
<Norbin> i tried the basic official sound troubleshooting page, nothing helped there
<Norbin> happy new year !
<v_> ^_^
<Dylan____> Ithink i fixed this hopefully
<Dylan____> Omg
<Dylan____> Nooo black screen!
<Norbin> nomodeset does wonders : )
<Dylan____> Well i did purge the nvidia think
<Dylan____> Then reinstall nvidia -current
<Dylan____> Then sudo reboot
<Dylan____> And got a black screen
<ilhami> Dylan____, you still have problems?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<ilhami> did you purge nvidia?
<Dylan____> Yes
<Dylan____> And then installrd nvidia-current
<Dylan____> Nothing happened
<ilhami> which graphics card do you have?
<Dylan____> 320m
<ilhami> try booting in nomodeset and install a different driver from additional drivers
<Dylan____> Practically have no drivers anymore
<Dylan____> Sigh
<Dylan____> I have no idea what im doing honestly
<Dylan____> Im stuffed it up looks like im going to have to reinstall it from scratch
<ilhami> you can also install from the terminal :D
<Dylan____> But i dont know what im done wrong
<ilhami> sudo apt-get purge 'nvidia*'
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime nvidia-331 nvidia-331-updates
<ilhami> which driver did you install last time?
<ilhami> which version?
<Dylan____> I did nomodeset
<Dylan____> And it booted into ubuntu
<Dylan____> Now what do i do
<ilhami> which driver did you install last time?
<Dylan____> Idk
<ilhami> lol
<ilhami> try open a terminal and
<ilhami> sudo apt-get purge 'nvidia*'
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime nvidia-331 nvidia-331-updates
<Dylan____> Hold onn
<Dylan____> Im searching for availbe drivers first
<ilhami> or wait.. do you have only one graphics card?
<Dylan____> And it comes up
<Dylan____> It says its using the x.orgx server
<MembaCo> Ubuntu-Turkish
<ilhami> which possibilies are there?
<VFDPrim> have a bad issue with computer and i might have made it worse
<ilhami> possibilities*
<iresf> hi everyone
<Dylan____> Theres 2 binary drivers and two legscys
<Dylan____> But its currently using the xorg
<ilhami> which versions Dylan____ ?
<iresf> android-studio works on ubuntu correctly but it does not work on debian 8   please help me
<ilhami> which versions does it list Dylan____ ? :D
<Dylan____> Version 340.96 first binary legacy 1 304.131 all these from nvidia 304  second binary using 340.96 and second legacy is using 304.131
<VFDPrim> comuter was running fine untill about 10 mins ago when it got supper slow and started to make a tick sound and so i waiting and nothing happend but the cpu went up to 85% and still nothing happend so i manual shut down let it sit for 30 seconds till it was all the way off
<Dylan____> So all of those are from nvidia-340-updates
<ilhami> try select 340.96
<Dylan____> Which one
<ilhami> binary
<Dylan____> Ok
<ilhami> and click apply
<ilhami> and restart without nomodeset
<Dylan____> Legacy?
<ilhami> no binary
<Dylan____> Ok
<VFDPrim> now im getting this message and need to know what to do (error: attempt to reead or write outside of disk "hd0". entering rescue mode... grub rescue)
<Dylan____> Im restarting
<ilhami> VFDPrim, http://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error
<Dylan____> Okmit boot d
<VFDPrim> thanks
<Dylan____> It booted on that driver
<Dylan____> Did i fix the problem ?
<ilhami> Dylan____, it worked? did you remove nomodeset?
<ilhami> :D
<Dylan____> Idk
<Dylan____> I just booted without doing snything
<Dylan____> I can check if you want
<ilhami> ya
<Dylan____> Ill reboot into recovery
<ilhami> lshw -c video
<ilhami> try this command :D
<Dylan____> Having trouble getting into recovery mode
<Dylan____> Timing the shift key wrong haha
<ilhami> haa
<ilhami> iresf, what's wrong?
<iresf> ilhami : gradle can not compile code and does not finish
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I got into recovery mode haha
<Dylan____> I presse the ubuntu with linux no recovry
<Dylan____> Recovery has nomode set
<Dylan____> But the linux with no recovery doesnt
<Dylan____> Now what
<ilhami> fine :D then it works right?
<VFDPrim> i am fallowing those directions but it keeps telling me that  its missing ) symbol witch it is not
<Dylan____> Well do i remove the nomodeset off the recovery
<ilhami> I guess you don't have to?
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> Ill leave it on there
<Dylan____> Let me boot into the ubuntu with no recovery
<VFDPrim> 'and it told me that hd0 was a unkown filesystem
<ilhami> what output did ls give you VFDPrim ?
<Dylan____> Arrgh
<Dylan____> Iihami
<Dylan____> It came up with the system
<Dylan____> Is running in low graphics mode
<Dylan____> Do i switch it back to the noveau
<VFDPrim> hd0)hd0 ,msdos5) hd0 , msdos3 ) hd0 ,msdos 1
<ilhami> Dylan____, you could try the 304 one as well
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Hmm i cant see my mouse
<Dylan____> And im still in the low graphics thing
<cisc> does Ubuntu server have an option for shell only install?
<ilhami> VFDPrim, you have 3 partitions?
<VFDPrim> i thought i only had two one for the system and then one that actualy has all my stuff on it
<ilhami> and what about swap?
<ilhami> :D
<VFDPrim> but i guess the swap would be the third
<VFDPrim> so yes i do
<ilhami> you have a live disk?
<VFDPrim> yes
<ilhami> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ilhami> get this tool. I think it will fix your boot :)
<VFDPrim> ill take a look
<Dylan____> Im put in nomodeset on ubuntu no recovery
<Dylan____> Going to switch to the xorg
<Dylan____> See if that helps
<ilhami> hmm...
<ilhami> too bad the drivers don't work.
<ilhami> did you remember to purge the old driver when you applied that 340?
<Dylan____> Not sure
<Dylan____> Tells me now im using the xorg x server
<Dylan____> Instesd of that binary driver
<ilhami> remember to reboot
<Dylan____> Comes up with system problem detected
<Dylan____> Problem is /use/bin/Xorg
<Dylan____> Its a crash problem
<ilhami> remove old xorg file please
<Dylan____> How i do
<ilhami> a new one should be created automatically
<Dylan____> How?
<ilhami> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dylan____> I'm k
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Cannot remove
<Dylan____> No such file or directory
<VFDPrim> ilhami:that boot disk is just to get me into ubuntu and it will fix what ever is wrong on the par that has the grub on it on the computer without downloading the repair program onto the thumbdrive and restarting it from there is that correct? sorry if that made no sence
<ilhami> Dylan____, hmm maybe you don't have one.
<Dylan____> How can i create one?
<ilhami> X -configure
<Dylan____> Ok
<ilhami> boot into recovery mode
<ilhami> first
<Dylan____> Accidently put my laptop lid down
<Dylan____> And it has blinking cursor
<ilhami> VFDPrim, yeah it will just fix your grub
<VFDPrim> ok going to try it
<VFDPrim> glad i got this back up computer lol aka my media center
<Dylan____> Omg
<Dylan____> This shift key timing thing
<Dylan____> So hard on a mac
<Dylan____> Finally
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> U said recovery mode
<ilhami> lol
<Dylan____> Theres no x-configure command
<Dylan____> Woops
<Dylan____> Typed it wrong haha
<Dylan____> Ok i put it in and it has a error
<Dylan____> Ee fatal server error
<Dylan____> Could mot create lock file
<ilhami> try with sudo ? :D
<Dylan____> Had to mount the /
<Dylan____> Ok it comes up with this stuff
<Dylan____> Now wha
<Dylan____> Sudo reboot?
<ilhami> cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Done
<Dylan____> Reboot?
<ilhami> yeah but not sure if that will fix your problems.. I think you should purge all nvidia drivers and start from scratch with regard to installing the drivers
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> If this reboot doesnt eork
<Dylan____> Can u help?
<Dylan____> Rebooting
<VFDPrim> i typed in the first command line off that site and it sent back error: need a single repository as argument
<Dylan____> Ahh
<Dylan____> Nouveau fault
<VFDPrim> and i double checked and its typed out right
<Dylan____> Theres a nouveau fault
<ilhami> VFDPrim, you sure?
<VFDPrim> never mind guess there was no spaces where it looked like there was
<VFDPrim> i had spaces between the ppa : yannubuntu
<ilhami> oh lol
<ilhami> Dylan____, so what's up?
<ilhami> you get black screen?
<Dylan____> No
<Dylan____> I was given a nouveau fault
<Dylan____> Prompted low system graphics thingy
<prasenjit> hey
<ilhami> hey
<Dylan____> How do i fix??
<prasenjit> Do anyone had a problem with firefox not opening in private browsing in Ubuntu
<VFDPrim> so whats making the ticking sound on the comp
<ilhami> Dylan____, you have to fix the drivers :)
<VFDPrim> not I im a google guy
<ilhami> could you purge all nvidia drivers to begin with?
<VFDPrim> left fire fox a few years ago now
<Dylan____> How do i fix them?
<ilhami> what's the sound coming from? VFDPrim ? hdd?
<Dylan____> Ill reboot into recovery first
<Dylan____> Then tell me what to do
<VFDPrim> oh ok it only does it when thinking like right now its scanning
<ilhami> how old is the machine? :D
<Dylan____> Ok im mounted
<Dylan____> What command
<ilhami> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ilhami> try this
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Wants me to use autoremove to remove 5 things
<ilhami> ok do that.
<Dylan____> All of the other stuff wasnt installed
<ilhami> and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Says following packages cant be authenciated
<Dylan____> Y or n?
<ilhami> Y
<ilhami> :D
<VFDPrim> its always y lol
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Failed to fetch stuff
<Dylan____> Wants me to run apt-get upgrade
<Dylan____> Or --fix-missing
<ilhami> sudo apt-get update
<ilhami> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dylan____> Has errors about fetching etc
<Dylan____> Arghh
<Dylan____> It fails to fetch
<m2280> hi
<Dylan____> Now im out of luck arnt i
<VFDPrim> this is not windows there no such thing as luck
<m2280> does any cmd can show which m2 solt my liva core use?
<Dylan____> I know
<m2280> pcie vs sata
<Dylan____> But this thing says err and like failed to fetch
<Dylan____> And stuff
<Dylan____> How do i fix this
<Dylan____> Or im going to have to get my usb and install all over
<ilhami> Dylan____, you can't run sudo apt-get update?
<m2280> any one know?
<Dylan____> I can
<VFDPrim> there is this chat thankfully though lol and sadly i dont know how to help yea
<Dylan____> But it says stuff about error
<Dylan____> And fsiled to fetch all this stuff
<ilhami> please post output in a pastebin
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> How do i do thst
<VFDPrim> you sure its a good boot dick
<ilhami> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VFDPrim> disk
<fi7ori> so what is this chat guys
<Dylan____> I mean the command
<Dylan____> To padtebin
<Dylan____> In the terminal
<ilhami> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<m2280> @ubottu
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Dylan____> I cant install anything
<m2280> i get i barebone, no disk
<Dylan____> What im going to do is
<Dylan____> Get my usb
<Dylan____> And restart over
<Dylan____> Just installed this fresh as new
<m2280> but have a m2 solt
<Dylan____> Todsy
<Dylan____> And its already played up on me
<m2280> Dylan是中国的？
<ilhami> Dylan____, hmm
<Dylan____> Reinstalling ubuntu
<ilhami> fine :D
<Dylan____> Haha yeah
<Dylan____> Probably best thing to do
<Dylan____> Nvm i installed it this afternoon
<Dylan____> And
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> What is some things i should do first when installing?
<VFDPrim> 311 am on the first day of 2016 and im scanning system mount not what i was hopping to be doing lol
<Dylan____> Its 8:11pm here in australia
<Dylan____> Haha
<VFDPrim> ind its also the 2nd there i do beleive lol
<VFDPrim> sweet finaly applying changes
<ilhami> Dylan____, remember to update stuff after install if you don't do it during install
<ilhami> sudo apt-get update
<ilhami> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<VFDPrim> unless you dont want 16.4 yet
<m2280> any one know m2 ssd?
<VFDPrim> i cant upgrade till amd gets there junk right with it so i might be able to oh i dono when 19.4 comes out lol
<ilhami> 16.04 will be released in April
<VFDPrim> nope you try to upgrade right now it directs you to 16.4
<VFDPrim> just tried it the other day
<ilhami> it's definitely not stable :)
<VFDPrim> thats y i declined lol
<VFDPrim> my cat just tried to bite my keyboard lol
<m2280> any one know m2 ssd?
<Dylan____> Ok
<VFDPrim> flexnet detected please back up data before operation... is going to wipe my comp
<esse> quit
<esse> exit
<Dylan____> Haha
<m2280> ubotto
<wkts> m2280, 你是中國人呀
<m2280> 一眼就看出来了？
<esse> Quit
<m2280> 你是哪里？
<wkts> 我是美國人
<wkts> ㄏㄏ
<rww> m2280, wkts: English here, please.
<esse> how do i quit from irssi ?
<rww> For Chinese language discussion, /join #ubuntu-cn
<rww> esse: /quit
<wkts>  /quit
<wkts> Just exchanging pleasantries, rww. Sorry about that.
<ilhami> bbl
<esse> rww: thanks, new to irc... just checking how it works.
<m2280> @wkts @rww
<Dylan____> So what tips have you got guys
<m2280> i get a barebone
<Dylan____> When you first install ubuntu
<m2280> ecs liva core
<Dylan____> Cause im kinda curious
<m2280> cannot decide which solt it using
<m2280> pcie or sata
<m2280> any command can show this?
<m2280> like lshw
<ilhami> Dylan____, get all drivers working
<ilhami> and make sure you have the latest updates
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> So if i wanted to test all drivers
<Dylan____> How would i do thst
<Dylan____> Just like click on one apply changes etc
<Dylan____> Reboot stuff
<Dylan____> Cause when i install its alway set to the xorg
<m2280> rww
<m2280> wkts
<Dylan____> Someone do something sbout m2280 please
<ilhami> m2280, what do you want?
<m2280> m2 ssd only support PCIe on P
<VFDPrim> ilhami: not having much luck here
<m2280> PCIE on PCIE
<m2280> or Sata on Sata
<ilhami> ask in #hardware
<ilhami> VFDPrim, with?
<VFDPrim> ok it opened
<Norbin> why do i have /etc/systemd if my init is upstart? compability wise?  this is unclear
<m2280> does ubuntu has a cmd to list the info?
<m2280> like # lshw
<VFDPrim> it said something about 13.4 or something lol i dono
<rww> Norbin: which Ubuntu version?
<VFDPrim> would you like to see the pastbin
<ilhami> Norbin, which version?
<ilhami> VFDPrim, what are you doing right now?
<Norbin> 14.04
<Norbin> lts
<ilhami> just because you have systemd doesn't mean it is being used afaik
<VFDPrim> now im not doing anything it opened but i it went to the purple screen that gave option to safe open or what ever but i told it to just open ubuntu
<Norbin> i guess so, but still would love to know why it's there
<Norbin> for what cause
<ilhami> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<VFDPrim> then it went to the ubuntu load screen and said it found errors and gave options i pressed f for attemp to fix
<rww> Norbin: not sure, would be useful to see what's in it. could be for logind configuration since that's part of systemd but works with upstart on older ubuntu, or could be units installed by packages that were updated for systemd and upstart
<VFDPrim> then it went to the first purple screen so i chope open ubuntu again and then it went through bunch of difrent screens and loaded correctly
<VFDPrim> ;0
<VFDPrim> :)
<rww> Norbin: actually, i think the latter would go under /usr/ instead
<VFDPrim> ilhami: THANKS
<ilhami> np.
<VFDPrim> gunna have to put that boot repair on a thumbdrive i think
<VFDPrim> not gunna lie kinda afraid to turn off the computer now though lol
<Dylan____> Just had to wind my parents windows up omg
<Norbin> rww, /etc/systemd has logind configuration file, while /usr/lib/systemd contains ntp.units file with some lines
<Dylan____> Its hard never drove a car before
<rww> Norbin: makes sense
<Norbin> both of these things means nothing to me tho :p i'll read up on them now
<rww> Norbin: pre-systemd ubuntu uses systemd-shim, which is a compatibility layer so that logind still works, since it's a requirement for some GNOME stuff
<rww> logind does login and seat management, kinda like consolekit if you know what that was (it's deprecated)
<rww> /usr/lib/system contains service startup units, they're files that tell systemd how to start particular services (apparently ntp in this case)
<rww> i.e. the unit stuff won't do anything on an upstart system
<George0k00> Hellow, do you know if this ssd SANDISK SDSSDA-120G-G25 supports trim? Thanks
<Jonii> Hello. I somehow started getting "Enter password for cryptswap on device None!" on startup
<ilhami> Jonii, is it your machine?
<Jonii> Happens only on systemd boot, not if i select upstart. I tried resetting the entire partition
<Norbin> rww good stuff, thanks!
<Jonii> didn't help :(
<Jonii> ilhami: yes
<Jonii> why?
<Jonii> I mean, cryptswap you can throw any number at all as password, it will be accepted
<ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616663/after-new-ubuntu-15-04-installation-startup-asks-for-password-even-though-no-di
<ilhami> it's a known issue according to this
<ilhami> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1447282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447282 in eCryptfs "Does not use encrypted swap when using GPT partitioning + encrypted home directory (ecryptfs)" [High,Fix committed]
<Jonii> ilhami: yes, read all those, none of them seem to help in actually getting rid of the bug
<ilhami> did you switch to upstart?
<VFDPrim> i was told the login loop was a amd graphix issue
<Jonii> I'm considering it
<ilhami> VFDPrim, it may be
<Jonii> But I've been given impression upstart is what barbarians and savages use
<Jonii> Not something for civilized folk
<VFDPrim> had that issue with 15.10
<Dylan____> Anyone know how to install orace java officalb
<Jonii> Also, I'm not entirely sure but I think swap might not be available at all if I use upstart? I'm not 100% sure, I've been booting with so many different configurations now
<VFDPrim> ilhami: i did an update looks like there was allot there
<Jonii> So instead of upstart, I'm considering just ditching swap partition entirely
<VFDPrim> wondering if that has to do with my issue i had even though i just updated here three days ago
<ilhami> Dylan____, yes you want version 8 right?
<ilhami> 1.8
<ilhami> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Dylan____> The current version
<Dylan____> I think is 8
<ilhami> sudo apt-get update
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Thanks
<ilhami> run those commands
<Dylan____> Ok
<Jonii> But yeah, I wanted to have human opinions about this before I do anything drastic. Removing swap entirely, switching to upstart, or following some of the more exotic advice on those google results that I can't quite understand what they are supposed to be doing
<VFDPrim> and on that note im off to bed
<Dylan____> Just connecting to wifi before i do anything
<Dylan____> Gotta update and install the updates
<Dylan____> Etc
<VFDPrim> thanks again ilhami:
<ilhami> VFDPrim, don't worry mate
<VFDPrim> happy new year and good night or day to you all
<ilhami> night
<Jonii> What I have done is that I wrote 10mb worth of zeroes to the start of swap partition in case there was some residual file system thing there that confused systemd. Systemd didn't boot. So I fixed it by actually making that partition into linux swap. Still asked for password :(
<George0k00> do you know if this ssd SANDISK SDSSDA-120G-G25 supports trim?
<Jonii> I've been keeping /etc/crypttab up to date with uuid, but fstab i haven't
<Jonii> Some google results seem to imply I could get rid of this problem by commenting out lines which start with "cryptswap1", but...
<ilhami> wait for some experts to come in here and help you Jonii :D
<Jonii> ...dunno, I don't know what that would actually do
<ilhami> neither do I :D
<Jonii> I mean, every supposed fix seems to more or less be equivalent of "just disable swap altogether". I don't know if swap is really required
<ilhami> wait for the bug to be fixed.
<ilhami> is it really that big of a problem? hehe
<jay_> chatroom regarding ubuntu servers
<ilhami> jay_, there is a channel dedicated to ubuntu servers
<ilhami> #ubuntu-server
<jay_> thank you ilhami
<Dylan____> Hey guys for a desktop install of ubuntu
<Dylan____> How much should the swap be?
<Dylan____> Cause isnt 60 high
<Jonii> oh, suspend function requires swap?
<ilhami> Dylan____, http://askubuntu.com/questions/62073/how-to-decide-on-swap-size
<ilhami> you don't want too much.
<ilhami> 2GB should be fine I guess.
<ilhami> or 4GB maybe :D
<Dylan____>  Well
<Dylan____> I got 4gig of ram
<Dylan____> And i set the swappiness to ten
<ilhami> my SWAP is set to 4,2GB
<Dylan____> Mine is 4 i think
<Jonii> Uh...
<Jonii> So, I checked
<Jonii> On my tabletop computer how much swap I have. "0 kb"
<Jonii> That's peculiar? So I checked my partitioning... I have 4 separate swap partitions, none of them are in use?
<Jonii> No idea when this has happened :3
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Jonii> I tinkered with this computer a lot throughout the years, but I don't think I have installed os on this computer more than twice or thrice
<Jonii> that 4th swap partition really throws a monkey wrench in my attempts to explain wtf is going on
<ilhami> :P
<jsky> hi guys
<ilhami> hi
<Dylan____> Anyone here played runescape on linux and knows best settings for a core 2 duo 2.40ghz
<Jakey> HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUCKING NEW YEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<ilhami> ...
<hypermist> how to get the specs/os installed on your device ?
<AndChat27729> How does one get rid of their Join/Quit traffic?
<hypermist> nevermind
<AndChat27729> IRC traffic that is.
<ilhami> AndChat27729, which client do you use?
<auronandace> ilhami: i'll hazard a guess at andchat (for android)
<AndChat27729> ilhami: the client is "AndChat", and thus their default name...
<ilhami> how is this an ubuntu related question ? :D
<ilhami> and btw  AndChat has been abandoned/is no longer supported by the developer. Sorry.
<AndChat27729> I thought I was posting this questin on the #andchat channel
<AndChat27729> Good to know ilhami  - thank you.
<ilhami> np
<TheEagerPadawan> hi people, i'm having issues to reply and +1 on messages on google+. I already tried different browsers (FF, Chromium, Midori) even tried another dns. The issue remains.
<Ben64> sounds like an internet/networking issue TheEagerPadawan
<TheEagerPadawan> the weird things is that i can reply on post by using the notification emails and share things by users plus.google.com/share?url=<someurlhere>
<Norbin> wow
<Norbin> weirdest issue ever :s
<TheEagerPadawan> yup, it's indeed weird. Was even thinking it could be a missing packet
<HappyHippie> hi users
 * rostyk is away: Pracuji
<Norbin> TheEagerPadawan: I am not entirely sure how google plus works but it's likely using some sort of POST, try to take actions with chrome's developer tab open, see if it brings anything
<TheEagerPadawan> Norbin: let me reinstall chromium then
<Norbin> I am trying it myself now I will tell you if I find anything useful
<TheEagerPadawan> Norbin: it's that goog has fubared it , getting all kinds of 404's
<TheEagerPadawan> so basically what happening for is that my +1's get redirected to a 404 lol'z
<Xano> How do I type special characters without having to use hex codes? I use a US international keyboard layout and am very much a fan of how Mac OS makes it easy to type characters like "ï" (alt + modifier + base letter). Is there an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<Jonii> okay, so, actually, cryptoswap doesn't work on either of my machines
<Jonii> I just hadn't noticed it on my other machine...
<Jonii> Both of the problems seem somewhat unrelated :/
<Jonii> Could i somehow... Reset cryptoswap settings?
<Jonii> Like, I run Ubuntu 14.04, so from what I understand, it's broken right out of the box as well, but maybe there are other things broken as well :/
<ikonia> Jonii: how is it "broken out of the box" ?
<Jonii> ikonia, that's what askubuntu threads seem to suggest, it doesn't work. If you select "encrypt home folder", swap will come out non-functional
<Jonii> brb, booting
<ikonia> Jonii: many many people have it working out of the box
<Jonii> Dunno then. Some people don't get it working even on fresh install
<Jonii> I can get non-encrypted swap, but can't get it encrypted
<ikonia> Jonii: ask your self really "do you need encypted swap"
<ikonia> seriously- before wasting time trying to work out what's broken for you, what's not, whats a genuine bug, what's a problem you're having, really "do you need encypted swap"
<ikonia> that question will probably save you a whole lot of effort
<Jonii> ikonia: I probably don't need it, but still, it's something that's obviously broken in my system for unknown reasons
<Jonii> And if somethings broken, I'd want to either fix it or at least have very very good understanding of what went wrong
<ikonia> right, if you don't need it then, don't make a problem, use the system how you need it
<ikonia> why make a problem ?
<ikonia> (unless you genuinely do need encypted swap)
<Jonii> ikonia: you're not helping, you realize that?
<ikonia> I'm helping you get a working system
<Jonii> Thus far I've had 4 separate swap partitions turn into broken bloat and I'm unsure if my current swap partition will last over the next computer reboot
<ikonia> 4 swap partitions ?
<ikonia> just keep it simple and use one
<Jonii> That doesn't seem like working system to me. Of course, who needs swap at all?
<ikonia> and if you don't need encyption, remove it
<ikonia> some people need swap
<ikonia> some people don't need it but benifit from it
<Dreaman> ikonia i use swap
<ikonia> thanks for telling me that
<Jonii> I have only used one. The problem is, some process has created multiple swap partitions. I don't know what it is, or when it has happened
<Dreaman> your proble is
<Dreaman> Partition: ID-1: / size: 30G used: 9.9G (36%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda7
<Dreaman>            ID-2: /boot size: 453M used: 97M (23%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda6
<Dreaman>            ID-3: swap-1 size: 8.00GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda5
<ikonia> Jonii: delete them, house keep your system
<Jonii> ikonia: you're still not helping
<ikonia> Dreaman: I don't need to see it, and please don't put long pastes in the channel
<ikonia> Jonii: if you pay attention to what I'm saying, you'll see I am
<ikonia> you're creating a problem, tidy up
<Dreaman> ok
<Jonii> You're really not. I'd appreciate if you didn't derail my questions into your philosophical "do you REALLY need computer?" debates
<ikonia> that wasn't what I said
<ikonia> I told you to a.) look at your needs realistically rather than create a problem b.) house kep your system to remove any possible problems that souldn't impact you
<ikonia> if the installer is going to try to detect partitions, and you have uneeded swap ones, tidy up, remove them,
<Jonii> And which installer has created them swap partitions?
<ikonia> who knows,
<Jonii> And when? If you know answer to that question, you already know more than I do
<ikonia> you'll do well to simplfy that
<ikonia> back track and tidy up
<ikonia> I'm assuming you've tried multiple distros rather than multiple ubuntu installs
<ikonia> in which case, consoloidate, plan your layout properly and tidy up, then install
<Jonii> Why would I install?
<ikonia> to get an operating system
<Jonii> What would I install?
<ikonia> the distro you want to use
<Jonii> I already have my distro installed?
<ikonia> but you're saying it's not working
<Jonii> Yes, and I'd want help with that
<Jonii> So can you PLEASE stop derailing this with your meaningless mumbling?
<ikonia> ok - so my advice to you, is to clean up the other installs/distros you have, consolidate your swap into an unencypted swap
<Dreaman> i use meny years ago 3 distro and win 4 os an swap is one for the distros
<Jonii> ikonia: I have no other distros or installs
<ikonia> and then re-install or re-configure your current install
<bazhang> Jonii, listen then and follow what is being given, one remove the excess swap partitions
<ikonia> Jonii: ok - so you have 1 distro installed and 4 swap partitions
<ikonia> Jonii: lets tidy up the partitions then and re-configure
<Jonii> Yes, that I plan to do, once I understand what went wrong that produced those multiple swap partitions in the first place
<ikonia> just bin them
<ikonia> and create one you know is "good"
<Jonii> ikonia: oh, you're approaching actually answering my question?
<ikonia> then you can reconfigure the existing install to use that
<ikonia> Jonii: drop the smart mouth please, people are actually helping if you listen
<Jonii> Yes, you're getting close. Yes, that's what I asked someone to help me with, how to reset swap partition so it should work
<ikonia> I'm not going to help you, your attitude is not acceptable to me
<Jonii> Thank you
<ikonia> if you wish to continue to use this channel, pull it back in and work with people who are helping you
<bazhang> Jonii, drop the attitude for one
<bazhang> Jonii, remove the extra swap partitions for the second step
<Jonii> bazhang: I don't think I need to hurry with that? I plan to do so, but I'm not in acute need of disk space
<bazhang> Jonii, thats the second step, this channel is for support alone, and not musing on how things may or may not have gotten into that wretched state
<user1337> hi
<user1337> !* UDP
<Jonii> Like, I suspect they were produced because my swap partitions kept breaking into unrecognizable mess, and sometime something has tried to access swap or create a new one, so if I just manage to make 1 swap partition that doesn't repeatedly break down, everything is fine
<bazhang> Jonii, regardless, remove them and then we can continue
<Jonii> Ah, yeah, I actually can't. Would need to use live cd or something, my system partition has higher number than those unknown type partitions
<Jonii> Which, according to gparted, prevents me from deleting them
<ikonia> you don't need a live cd to delete unused swap partitions
<Jonii> gparted tells me otherwise
<ikonia> make sure they are not in use
<ikonia> that would be the thing that blocks the
<ikonia> them
<Jonii> "please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<ikonia> I suspect they are marked as "unknown" because you tried to encypt them
<Jonii> root is /dev/sda7, can't unmount that
<ikonia> why would you unmount root ?
<Jonii> "please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<ikonia> how many physical hard disks do you have in your machine
<Jonii> 1 I think?
<Jonii> 2 if you count external hd
<ikonia> it would help people who are interested in helping you, if you opened a terminal and ran "sudo fdisk -l" and put it into a pastebin for people to see
<ikonia> you'd also do well to eject the external HD to remove confusion
<Jonii> I might have 3rd hard drive in my computer but I don't think it's connected or mounted or anything
<ikonia> run the command I requested and put it into a pastebin, that will tell people are lot more than your guess work
<Jonii> http://pastebin.com/BXELZuKb
<ikonia> ok - so when someone wants to help you, it's worth showing them that, that will explain a lot more
<dynorsau> How can i link my microphone to audio output?
<dynorsau> I can see levels on the mic and hear sound originating from the pc but i cant hear the audio originating from the mic
<ikonia> wouldn't that depend on the app
<ikonia> you need an app to route mic to output
<ikonia> eg: if I talk into my mic, I can't hear it, but others can
<ikonia> some applications have a pass through mode that allow you to hear your own mic input (normally for testing)
<thecha> ikonia no this depends solely on the soundcard drivers
<thecha> the settings there are what matters
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> so you can configure that is say alsamixer
<thecha> yes
<Dreaman> Jonii to meny swap and why solaris
<Dreaman> just 1 swap ana men distro to use in hdd
<Dreaman> just 1 swap and meny distros use to the system
<FrankChen> HTC sensation
<ikonia> Dreaman: a swap partition is marked as linux / solaris swap
<ikonia> as it's the same device type
<Dreaman> but to meny
<ikonia> he knows this, he's been told
<FrankChen> Can I install 16.04 build??
<ikonia> if you want
<ikonia>  /join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 discussion
<ikonia> just keep in mind it's pre-release and can be unstable
<Jonii> Dreaman: don't know. Those are broken partitions anyway
<FrankChen> 14.04 LTS vs 15.10 which is the stable
<Dreaman> two is stable
<Dreaman> an i use 4.3.3 is stable 15.10 64 bit
<Dreaman> kernel 4.3.3
<ikonia> FrankChen: both are stable
<cuc> Hello. What is the shortcut key to switch between keyboard layouts?
<Ben64> FrankChen: 14.04 is supported until April 2019, 15.10 is supported until July 2016
<ioria> cuc Super (win) key + space
<cuc> It doesn't work...
<ioria> cuc Unity ?
<FrankChen> Can I let 15.10 to 16.04 lts if one day 16.04lts release
<Ben64> FrankChen: your question doesn't make sense, but both 14.04 and 15.10 will upgrade directly to 16.04
<cuc> ioria I'm using Ubuntu MATE
<FrankChen> Or let 14.10 to 14.04lts
<FrankChen> Kubuntu is great too
<ramb> I have a thinkpad s440
<ramb> but when stutting down it freezes
<ramb> i have ubuntu §4
<ramb> 14
<agent_white> ramb: Check `/var/log/syslog` and `/var/log/kern.log`
<ioria> cuc i don't use Mate, but if you go Control Center > Other > Keyboard Shortcuts you should find some infos
<cuc> Apparently this option is missing from Keyboard Shortcuts too. Well, I can always switch it by clicking with my mouse... Not as fast as a shortcut, but it still works.
<ioria> cuc  try also  Control Center > Hardware > Keyboard > Layouts > Options   , otherwise you could create a custom shortcut (in Unity you can)
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks
<snmp> Hi, can anyone help me out with SNMP?
<agent_white> !ask | Hardcore7
<ubottu> Hardcore7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ilhami> hey
<ahmed> hellooo
<Guest7045> hi
<Guest7045> it's the first time to be here
<ilhami> ok welcome to the channel
<Guest7045> what are we doing here i'm new linux user
<Guest7045> ??
<ilhami> we are doing Ubuntu support.
<Guest7045> yes i think that i'm using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Guest7045> but didn't see it befroe
<rhagu> Hi I changed grub to hidden, but displaying the grub menu with shift does not work anymore, any idea how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> rhagu:  in /etc/default/grub
<ccup> rhagu: have you checked your configuration in: /etc/default/grub
<ilhami> rhagu, shift should work
<ilhami> otherwise try escape
<ilhami> or space
<rhagu> I changed some values in /etc/default/grub .. . Is it possible, that Grub Timeout and Grub hidden timeout need to have the same value for shift to work?
<ccup> rhagu: try changing these options: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10
<ccup> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<ccup> and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<EriC^^> last one is irrelevant ccup rhagu
<ccup> well, it should allow him to update-grub and then at least use shift again
<ilhami> rhagu, try esc instead of shift dude
<rhagu> Ill try that, does it make a difference, whether I use left or right shift?
<ccup> rhagu: no
<EriC^^> rhagu: try left shift
<EriC^^> rhagu: also esc as ilhami said if you're using grub legacy
<ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<ilhami> some people have written esc worked for them.
<Abu_Ali> what's the best mp3 player can  i use with equalizer ?
<Guest77973> any girls hear
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | Guest77973
<ubottu> Guest77973: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hardcore7> Anyone here with SNMP experience?
<ilhami> Guest77973, not the right place to ask.
<ccup> Hardcore7: yes
<Hardcore7> ccup: The problem I am having is that i'm writing an application to read multiple data variables from printers connected to the network. Take serial numbers als an example
<Hardcore7> ccup: It seems that every printer has different MID and IOD numbers
<Hardcore7> ccup: how can I solve this in the most proper way?
<ccup> Hardcore7: http://kb.paessler.com/en/topic/653-how-do-snmp-mibs-and-oids-work
<Hardcore7> ccup: I'm going to read this, one moment
<ccup> i have one more: http://www.dpstele.com/snmp/what-does-oid-network-elements1.1_c.php?
<rhagu> thanks for your advices, it works now with left shift and both timeouts at 0 :-)
<UbuntuUser1234> Good morning :)
<UbuntuUser1234> I have a quick question... where are the packages installed by default? or more importantly, where should I install software machine-wide when its not from a package? /opt?
<Hardcore7> ccup: ur still there?
<Li> I left my ubuntu box turned on and came back later to find it turned off! what the heck was going on?!
<ccup> Hardcore7: yes
<UbuntuUser1234> Li: just gonna state the obvious here... power outage/drop?
<ilhami> Li: what do you mean?
<Hardcore7> ccup: small question (while reading), how can I show the labels of the OID numbers when using snmpwalk? I'm using something else to check that right now
<dududududu> Hi does anyone have problems with touchpad on ubuntu? mine just simply undetected. it says couldn't find synaptics properties although i already have one installed
<Hardcore7> ccup: but I tought, maybe you know the right param
<dududududu> mine is ASUS under ubuntu 12.04
<Li> UbuntuUser1234: well, this has nothing to do with power the laptop battery is fully charged and we don't have any power supply problems here
<ccup> Hardcore7: https://nsrc.org/workshops/ws-files/2011/sanog17/exercises/exercises-snmp-v1-v2c.html
<Li> I lost all unsaved gedit documents
<Li> I think it's time to kiss gedit goodbye
<Hardcore7> ccup: i'm still reading the pages you sent, but the thing i'm stuck on is that different manufacturers use different private OID addresses to save their serialnumber in. I know how to reverse engineer how I can get the manufacturer's ID, because this is saved in the public OID's with the standards
<Hardcore7> ccup: But the private numbers don't really seem have something common in my eyes.. do they|
<Hardcore7> ccup: ?*
<ren0v0> Is there a way of storing thumbnails of images/video that nautilus looks for, for previewing?
<ccup> ren0v0: see if you have this directory: ~/.cache/thumbnails
<ccup> ren0v0: or ~/.thumbnails
<ren0v0> ccup, hmm, its on a NAS
<ren0v0> ccup, it seems most are in .cache/thumbnails, but is there a way i could store them on NAS? so generate them manually and nautilus will use them by default?
<ccup> ren0v0: access it through Nautilus preferences
<ren0v0> ccup, don't see anything related there
<ccup> Edit > Preferences > Prewview > Previewable Files > Show Thumbnails > Always
<ren0v0> ccup, don't think we are on the same page here
<ren0v0> I'm seeing thumbnails fine, thats not what i'm asking
<ren0v0> If i have 1000 files in a folder on my NAS, i would like to store thumbs somewhere in that folder, so me or any other user won't need to generate them locally each time we connect
<ccup> ren0v0: hmm, what about symlinking them from the NAS to your desired folder?
<ccup> ren0v0: this is what you're looking to do correct? http://blog.firszt.eu/index.php?post/2015/09/13/Nautilus%3A-batch-thumbnail-generation-for-remote-location
<ren0v0> ccup, na, that would assume my local folder is always connected/mounted etc
<ccup> ren0v0: if that's not what you're looking for then I'm not sure whatelse to suggest
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, that could be a problem when you're making thumbnails for anything local, or not related to the NAS.
<ren0v0> ccup, well thanks for the link, it seems it may "help" with the actual generation in the first place
<ren0v0> but the problems are 1) I can never wipe my cache, i suppose not a huge issue but still. 2) will only work for me and not other family members
<ren0v0> ccup, i guess what i'm asking is does nautilus not support remote thumbs? so if there was a .thumbs folder in a remote location it wouldn't look for them there or anything?
<ren0v0> then i could use this script to pre-generate them all and store remotely
<SchrodingersScat> thunar only has an option to not generate thumbs if it's a remote storage, and even this doesn't always work :)
<Hardcore7> ccup: are u there?
<ccup> ren0v0: https://people.gnome.org/~bmsmith/build/nautilus-preferences.html
<ccup> Hardcore7: yes
<ccup> sorry in multiple channels
<ren0v0> these days remote storage is becoming more and more popular, i'd think it should be something nautilus devs should look at
<Hardcore7> ccup: i'm done reading the pages you sent, but the thing i'm stuck on is that different manufacturers use different private OID addresses to save their serialnumber in. I know how to reverse engineer how I can get the manufacturer's ID, because this is saved in the public OID's with the standards
<Hardcore7> ccup: But the private numbers don't really seem have something common in my eyes.. do they?
<Hardcore7> ccup: company1 uses like 1.3.1.6.1.44.1.1.2 for SN, while company2 uses like 1.3.1.6.1.1248.1.1.1.3 for SN as example
<Hardcore7> ccup: or would the most forhand solution be hardcode parameters like; if companyID = 1248 then look at the following IOD, else if companyID = 44 then look at that other number?
<Hardcore7> ccup: because it should work for +10 manufacturers and I have to fetch ~10 different variables each kind
<Hardcore7> OID should start with .1.3.6.1 etc, my bad but the question still stands
<SchrodingersScat> ren0v0: this seems closer to what you want, never tried this though, http://specifications.freedesktop.org/thumbnail-spec/thumbnail-spec-latest.html#SHARED
<Katronix> Greetings all, is there an alternative to Cheese for image / video capture from a webcam? For some reason the Cheese UI locks after taking an image
<cfhowlett> Katronix, vlc can capture from webacm
<cfhowlett> webcam
<Katronix> okay
<SchrodingersScat> ren0v0: this person even made a helpful little script for it, https://github.com/jesjimher/genthumbs
<ren0v0> SchrodingersScat, this is exactly right, but it assumes nautilus follows these "standards" right ?
<Katronix> Can someone tell me what I'm missing to cause this error? http://pastebin.com/3dNK1NYF
<SchrodingersScat> ren0v0: yep, would be dependent on each file browser that you and the other users use checking for a .sh_thumbnails before going to its own local .thumbnails.  Worth a shot, and haven't used that script but it looks nice.  Since they mention it could be used for cd's, ect, makes me think it could be standard.
<ren0v0> SchrodingersScat, testing now
<Katronix> cfhowlett, any suggestion on what video standard I want to use? I don't see a generic NTSC
<ren0v0> SchrodingersScat, doesn't look like nautilus does :(
<SchrodingersScat> ren0v0: that's sad, hope you find another way.
<ren0v0> SchrodingersScat, very sad, i'd like to know why they don't :)
<ren0v0> script worked great too
<SchrodingersScat> ren0v0: when I googled nautilus shared thumbnails I just got a bunch of people with general thumbnail problems, but maybe you can investigate and see if there's a way to get it to recognize that :/
<odroid> Hello! happy new year!
<peder_> Is there a way to create "shortcuts" in the terminal so that I can more quickly go to folders that I use oftne.
<tambu> peder_ Sounds like u want symbolk links
<tambu> peder_ u should probably read up a little as there are soft/hard links.. though 9/10 u probably want soft links. "ln -s /path/to/complicated/folder /home/tambu/easy
<Hardcore7> exit
<peder_> tambu, thanks
<tambu> peder_ doh.. just realized i typo'd the name.. "symbolic links"
<ArneSE> if I preface a terminal command with #, what does that mean?
<tambu> well in general it means it's a comment
<tambu> ArneSE: u normally wouldn't do that in a terminal.. normally that means you read it don't type it.
<zacwalls1> how do I fix E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) again?
<ArneSE> I needed to copy a debian.iso file to /dev/sdb, but the tutorial prefaced cp with # and nothing happened
<ArneSE> cp debianbla.iso /dev/sdb   ...I must use sudo? target is an unmounted usb stick, MBR
<akik> ArneSE: you use a # for a comment which is not executed (in a shell script)
<ArneSE> well, then I can sit here and wait....
<tambu> ArneSE: that seems odd. as I said it would do "nothing" because shell ignores # as comments. if you remove the # it would run that command but.. I don't know how that would impact the tutorial without reading it.
<SchrodingersScat> I've never seen someone do a cp to a device like that.
<akik> ArneSE: umount the usb stick, then use "sudo command ..."
<ArneSE> for reference, I'm using this guide. It's for debian but I might do the same with my ubuntu image - https://www.debian.org/CD/faq/#write-usb
<ArneSE> note the html anchor, page should scroll down
<tambu> ArneSE: I might be missing it but I don't see "#" on the page at all
<ArneSE> sorry, wrong tab, I have so many open: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en#usb-copy-isohybrid
<tambu> ok I see
<ArneSE> maybe I'll use dd instead
<tambu> they are using # to indicate a shell command interface.. namely root
<tambu> ArneSE: for example my normal shell would be tambu@Loki:~$    <_ notice the $ that is generally used to indicate shell commands.. But if you switch to "root"
<tambu> ArneSE: sudo -s  ... root@Loki:~#    <- notice the # now to indicate you are effectively root
<ArneSE> oh, so it's something the prompt types out
<tambu> so you would "ignore the #" when you copy the command.
<tambu> ArneSE: to be honest I've never tried copying an ISO image directly to a device..  I've only used the "dd" command.. it might work just haven't done it.
<luxiaoyou> help
<ArneSE> Right right. I'll try. Seems I need to sudo because I get > cp: cannot create regular file ‘/dev/sdb’: Permission denied
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, maybe it's effectively the same, but since debian says, 'can now' that implies to me that it didn't work before, so maybe better to stick with dd, since this is #ubuntu
<ArneSE> Oh, yeah I'm on 14.04
<tambu> ArneSE: shouldn't matter $ and # have been around a very long time.
<tambu> luxiaoyou it's probably more helpful to start with a question rather than just help.
<cfhowlett> !help | luxiaoyou
<ubottu> luxiaoyou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shibboleth> SchrodingersScat, user must be member of group "disk" or you'll have to chown that device
<sambagirl> Hey seveas! long time no see. Happy New Year!
<Seveas> happy new year sambagirl
<pouet12345> hello
<xJeremyCx> hello guys
<ArneSE> (I think dd is copying... there's a blank line in terminal, no progress bar for these sort of things I guess)
<tambu> ArneSE: yes unfortunately command lines don't often given "progress bars" and since you are doing a low level copy operations it wouldn't know how I doubt. Just give it time. depends on size of image speed of USB and speed of the memory.. I'd say give it at least 5 mins likely be done sooner
<sambagirl> I'm using Hoary Hedgehog ubuntu :D
<lotuspsychje> !eol | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tambu> ArneSE: Hopefully your USB stick/device has a flashing light to indicate access? if not.. well give it time.
<SchrodingersScat> ArneSE: you can send a USR1 signal to dd to have it output things
<sambagirl> I think that was the best release to date :D
<ArneSE> tambu> no, it's a tiny thing. HDD light on comp isn't blinking much but I suppose it's because the USB is so slow that HDD doesn't need to read often.
<SchrodingersScat> ArneSE: think it's something like sudo kill -s USR1 `pidof dd`
<xJeremyCx> my windows partition has a few "bad blocks". Ubuntu runs perfectly fine. My question is, is it possible to fix the bad blocks issue in ubuntu?
<ArneSE> Sounds dangerous! Linux is all about trusting strangers' terminal commands, heh. Oh! It's done!
<tambu> ArneSE: did you use "dd" or "cp" in the end? SchrodingersScat appears to have a suggestion
<ArneSE> dd. 1.2GB copied, 3.7MM/s were the stats
<ArneSE> I might do the same for the Ubuntu-mate 15 image while I'm at it
<SchrodingersScat> ArneSE: always investigate what you type in, you can google my suggestion and check to see if it's sane.  Also a good reason to wait a bit and see if another user thinks what the other user suggested was a bad idea or not ;)
<ArneSE> SchrodingersScat, I usually look at multiple search results to see if people suggest similar things, but sometimes you just want to get things up and running quickly
<SchrodingersScat> xJeremyCx: afaik no.  My layman's understanding is that sectors get marked on the drive's bad blocks list and aren't used in the future.  If it's bad spots on the disk, then no software could help you.
<SchrodingersScat> ArneSE: haste makes waste
<xJeremyCx> awwww
<csmith> what is this
<SchrodingersScat> !info gddrescue | xJeremyCx can try to recover files, that's about it, afaik.  Otherwise if you're getting many bad blocks, may need to consider getting a new drive.
<ubottu> xJeremyCx can try to recover files, that's about it, afaik. Otherwise if you're getting many bad blocks, may need to consider getting a new drive.: gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-2 (wily), package size 108 kB, installed size 386 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !support | csmith this is #ubuntu, ubuntu support.
<ubottu> csmith this is #ubuntu, ubuntu support.: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<luxiaoyou> quit
<xJeremyCx> thanks, SchrodingersScat
<ArneSE> (dd worked, now installing from USB, thank you for the assistance)
<tambu> ArneSE: gl!
<lotuspsychje> best of wishes MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  same to you
<izimh1> hello all
<cisc> does ubuntu have AppArmor enabled out of the box?
<k1l_> cisc: yes
<lotuspsychje> !info apparmor | cisc
<ubottu> cisc: apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.10-0ubuntu6 (wily), package size 462 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<cisc> thanks
<compdoc> Ive seen AppArmor, but it doesnt seem to do much. Is it enabled?
<jimi_> dumb question but if i follow these instructions the usb will be bootable on a pc not just mac right? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ikonia> it will be bootable on anything that can boot from USB
<tambu> jimi_ I just used that faq last night and it worked great.
<jimi_> tambu, ikonia ok thanks :)
<luxiaoyo1> luxiaoyou hi
<Skyrider> Ello all
<Skyrider> When I try "ifconfig wlan0 up" I'm getting ->  wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<IOIO> hello
<ikonia> there is no such device called wlan0
<Skyrider> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1737:0079 Linksys WUSB600N v2 Dual-Band Wireless-N Network Adapter [Ralink RT3572]
<Skyrider> This one is connected.
<ikonia> there is not a device called wlan0
<Skyrider> I get that..
<ikonia> ok,
<Skyrider> I tried 1,2,3 etc.. nothing appears to work.. so my question is, how do I get it to work.
<IOIO> what are trying?
<ikonia> just adding numbers does not a valid approach
<Skyrider> Course it will, if it happens to be assigned to a different number.. just making sure.
<ikonia> your wireless interface will be called whatever udev devices it's called
<ikonia> if you do an ifconfig -a you will see all the devices on your system
<IOIO> thats windows
<ikonia> if you do not see your wireless in the list, it's because the operating system can't load a working/supported kernel module for it
<tambu> Skyrider: "ip link" will sometimes help to find the device name it's likely something crazy you wouldn't expect
<IOIO> ipconfig
<ikonia> if there is no valid kernel module loaded, that is the problem you need to addres
<ikonia> IOIO: no-one said ipconfig
<Skyrider> Using ifconfig shows different network adapters.. but I assume "wlx00259c96f84c" is the wireless one.
<ikonia> that seems a logical guess
<Skyrider> Would that be the interface name as well?
<tambu> Skyrider yup thats what you should use instead of wlan0
<Skyrider> Awesome, ty.
<ikonia> ifconfig displays interface names
<ikonia> so what you are seeing IS the interface name
<Skyrider> Good to know.. I'll remember that
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  you can also also use iwlist
<tambu> Linux = n+1 ways to get at information :)
<Skyrider> Is there a way to tell in ubuntu if the specific wireless ad, supports access point mode?
<ikonia> Skyrider: depends on the kernel module really
<ikonia> if you right click on the interface in network manager and see "use as hotspot" or something like that "yes"
<Skyrider> I never turned my wlan into a wireless extender.
<Skyrider> Ah, using shell.
<Skyrider> No desktop.
<ikonia> then you'll have to look if your module supports "infrastructure mode"
<cisc> so if AppArmor is enabled by default in Ubuntu, there are default profiles that already come configured which work out-of-the-box, without the user having to touch much?
<lotuspsychje_> cisc: man apparmor in terminal
<ikonia> cisc: you should be able to list the profiles
<cisc> ok thanks
<unknown1337> hi, I have installed tlp and indicator-cpufreq. first problem: after a right click on the indicator I only see "performance" and "saving mode" but not the cpu frequencies. second problem: I can't disable turbo mode
<unknown1337> ubuntu 15.10, 4.2.0-22-generic. Thinkpad T450s
<nicomachus> unknown1337: you should be able to disable turbo mode by settings /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/boost to 0
<jmadero> unknown1337: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544266/why-are-missing-the-frequency-options-on-cpufreq-utils-indicator
<pouet12345> hi
<jmadero> the answer there answers your first question
<pouet12345> would there be a way that my user can't delete deja-dup backups ?
<pouet12345> to avoid errors
<pouet12345> like having a special user doing the backups
<jmadero> pouet12345: let sudo make the backups
<pouet12345> jmadero, ok, but is there such possibility to that simply ?
<jmadero> pouet12345: not following that question (sorry)
<pouet12345> jmadero, can deja dupe be run as root
<jmadero> I'd imagine so, I use rsync for backing up so I can't say for sure
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MonkeyDust> rsync for backups, here too
<nicomachus> if we're checking in, I'm checking in w/ rsync as well
<Redguy> hi
<Redguy> so i just installed unbuntu since i got more into programming
 * jmadero confused how those are related
<jmadero> anyone know why I can't set my ccache max size?
<jmadero> ccache --max-size 32G Could not set cache size limit.
<Redguy> web development how to secure my pages penetration testing
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Redguy> well its more open than windows
<nicomachus> Redguy: check with #security for that
<ikonia> thats web developement questions
<ikonia> Redguy: no it's not
<unknown1337> jmadero, thx
<jmadero> unknown1337: did it work?
<nicomachus> err... ##security
<ikonia> Redguy: I suggest you talk to web development channels
<unknown1337> nicomachus, there is no such file. I can see a dir /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<Redguy> well i was actualy looking to join anonymous channels
<Redguy> but i don't know how xd
<ikonia> thats not really our problem
<nicomachus> unknown1337: and there's no "boost" when you ls?
<ikonia> isn't it only the i7's in the thinkpads that support boost (asking as I'm not sure)
<unknown1337> nicomachus, no
<nicomachus> unknown1337: ok, what is in there?
<unknown1337> nicomachus, http://pastebin.com/P71Vr7JN
<nicomachus> unknown1337: you must go deeper.
<unknown1337> jmadero, after reading that the old ACPI cpufreq is older and slower I thought I just let it be
<nicomachus> unknown1337: cd cpu0/cpufreq/
<nicomachus> unknown1337: I'm just going off this, so feel free to try another method listed: https://askubuntu.com/questions/259535/disabling-intel-turbo-boost
<unknown1337> nicomachus, ok. thx
<jaybro> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | jaybro
<ubottu> jaybro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jmadero> apparently not patient ;)
<skicitolga> slm
<jnix> so I'm running kubuntu 15.10,  after installing nvidia drivers, everything is very big. Screen resolution is still set 1920x1080, both kde settings and nvidia settings show this, how does one control DPI in 15.10?
<jnix> there isn't an xorg.conf that I can find, and not sure if writing one is going to hose my system up or not
<lotuspsychje> jnix: grafix card chipset?
<jnix> nvidia nvs on a dell latitude e6530
<jnix> NVIDIA Corporation GF108GLM [NVS 5200M] (rev a1)
<jnix> i am not opposd to going back to the intel driver if i can figure out why kde suddenly likes to go into "LSD" mode
<jnix> i can't explain it other than it looks like an acid trip....
<lotuspsychje> jnix: optimus card?
<jnix> yes, but latitude has an option in bios to disable optimus and use only the dgpu
<jnix> with the option enabled, lspci|grep VGA will only show the nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> jnix: have you installed nvidia-prime and wich nvidia driver is active exactly?
<jnix> i'm just using the nvidia driver that jockey has
<jnix> the recommended one, sec
<lotuspsychje> jnix: check plz
<jnix> i haven't heard of nvidia-prime before
<snfgf> After installing apache2, I want to install php5, (apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5), phpinfo() tells me I have php-7 installed
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | jnix if your card is optimus, you need it
<ubottu> jnix if your card is optimus, you need it: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<jnix> cool, i'll have a look at that
<DavidMedina1> is there a software like xampp in ubuntu
<jnix> looks like i'm running "NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.63 from nvidia - 352 (Recommended Driver)
<lotuspsychje> jnix: try a lower nvidia version like 340 or 346
<jnix> lotuspsychje: i'll give that a shot
<lotuspsychje> jnix: then enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<jnix> DavidMedina1: on the xampp website they seem to have a linux version
<snfgf> How to downgrade from php7 to php5?
<snfgf> or actually install php5 without it installing php7?
<lotuspsychje> snfgf: its not reccomended to install package versions different to your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !latest | snfgf
<ubottu> snfgf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jnix> snfgf: have you messed with docker at all yet?
<snfgf> Nope
<jnix> docker is <3
<snfgf> I will have a look
<lotuspsychje> snfgf: wich ubuntu version do you have
<OerHeks> snfgf, you only get php7 with an ppa, not standard.
<OerHeks> so remove that ppa, and reverse packages
<snfgf> 14.04
<jnix> lotuspsychje: is it still recommended to reboot post graphics driver install?
<jnix> didn't get a "please reboot" warning
<lotuspsychje> jnix: reboot after installing a grafix driver
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 trusty | snfgf
<ubottu> snfgf: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.14 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<jnix> cool. I'll be back. Cross your fingers ;) ... i might try turning optimus back on, nvidia-prime and optimus appear to have been installed for me
<jnix> s/and optimus/and bumblebee/
<lotuspsychje> jnix: wait
<lotuspsychje> jnix: did you mess with bumblebee?
<lotuspsychje> jnix: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime only instead
<snfgf> OerHeks, I don't recall adding a PPA. How might I find the relevant one?
<OerHeks> snfgf, softwarecenter > sources
<k1l_> snfgf: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin please
<OerHeks> likely you will find ppa:ondrej/php-7.0 or like that
<snfgf> :D
<k1l_> snfgf: then remove the ppa with ppa-üirge
<k1l_> *ppa-purge
<snfgf> i just rm'd -rf'd it
<snfgf> that a problem?
<k1l_> that doesnt change the packages back
<jnix> turning optimus back on seems to have done the trick
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest86408> hello what are the best pythin ide's for linux
<DK5KF> hello
<jnix> lebigmac: personally i use atom editor from http://atom.io
<DK5KF> hello from dk5kf
<jnix> https://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratedDevelopmentEnvironments
<_neuro_> hey folks!
<_neuro_> Having trouble connecting to a local NAS drive via samba.  It worked on previous ubuntu versions, but on 14.04 when I attempt to access the "Windows Network" from "Browse Network" I get "Unable to access location: Failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file of directory"
<_neuro_> Any ideas?
<lebigmac> to much text
<xdroid> can any1 on tell me why ubuntu is not using my entire network bandwidth
<ikonia> how do you know it's not ?
<xdroid> because in mobile it runs at 4Mbps and in ubuntu it is barely giving 1Mbps
<ikonia> in mobile ?
<ikonia> "it runs" ?
<ikonia> could you explain the problem please, clearly ?
<lucascarl70> hAPPY nEW yEAR EVRYBODY!!!!
<lucascarl70> Oops. My caps lock was on.
<twocarlo> hAPPY nEW yEAR EVRYBODY too
<lucascarl70> :)
<tambu> Is there a effective way to get Ubuntu 15.10 to reload networking interface info? I used to use systemctl restart networking but that doesn't seem to do "everything".. for example when I remove eth1 from /etc/network/interfaces restarting networking doesn't seem to read that change.
<tambu> It seems a bit extreme to have to reboot, I'm assuming there are additional services I need to restart in addition to just "networking"?
<muzontrek> Hello I have a problem . I can not connect the speakers Sony SRS-X33 to the computer via bluetooth
<thomas_> q
<muzontrek> Hello I have a problem . I can not connect the speakers Sony SRS-X33 to the computer via bluetooth
<muzontrek> Hello I have a problem . I can not connect the speakers Sony SRS-X33 to the computer via bluetooth
<muzontrek> Hello I have a problem . I can not connect the speakers Sony SRS-X33 to the computer via bluetooth
<muzontrek> Hello I have a problem . I can not connect the speakers Sony SRS-X33 to the computer via bluetooth
<muzontrek> Hello I have a problem . I can not connect the speakers Sony SRS-X33 to the computer via bluetooth
<nicomachus> !patience | muzontrek
<ubottu> muzontrek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jmadero> muzontrek: do you see the bluetooth speakers in the bluetooth connection search thing?
<carlos_> hi people, someone speak spanish ?
<DosTuMai> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<muzontrek> jmadero: нуы
<jmadero> channels is English only
<muzontrek> jmadero: yes
<DosTuMai> muzontrek: English only, please. =]
<jmadero> and what happens when you try to connect?
<AciD`> hi
<AciD`> quick question ; if I want to be able to chat over a lan connection with a windows user (ikr), which client should I tell them to install (since I'm using kde telepathy that manages bonjour and more)?
<jmadero> AciD`: seems like a Windows question not a Ubuntu question
<ikonia> what server are you using as a chat server
<Guest22211> hi, guys, I just downloaded xubuntu. I can't get anyone on that channel. I've had some trouble with sound in the past, but it looks good right now. I'm just wondering if I can get Minecraft without it messing up my sound. has anyone had that problem?
<AciD`> jmadero > well, then plan if for them to switch (pretty soon) to linux, so I was asking about a linux app that could also run on windows
<AciD`> *the
<ikonia> what chat server are you running ?
<AciD`> ikonia > no server, just a bunch of clients on the same lan
<ikonia> how do you expect to chat ?
<AciD`> well
<akik> AciD`: you can let them to login to your linux server and use talk there
<AciD`> the bonjour protocol manages this pretty well between kde clients
<AciD`> akik > any FAQ or tutorials for that, because I don't know what is 'talk' you talk about ;)
<ikonia> bonjour protocol as a chat protocol ??
<user74747> Hi! I have a script that reads and writes data packets from a serial port. Can I turn it into a network interface? Are there any mechanisms for inserting your own low-level protocols into the standard stack?
<ikonia> user74747: no
<RaptorJesus> AciD` looks like pidgin does bonjour chat
<AciD`> ikonia > yep : http://i.imgur.com/pNNmlsR.png
<akik> AciD`: it's a way to talk (write) between users of a computer
<AciD`> RaptorJesus > I'll take a look at that, thanks
<akik> AciD`: but i think it's only for one-to-one session
<AciD`> akik > ah, ok. Those users are total IT noobs so it needs to be dumbed down a lot (ie. no terminal looking app ,p)
<ikonia> AciD`: what am I looking at ?
<akik> !info talkd
<ubottu> talkd (source: netkit-ntalk): Remote user communication server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 77 kB
<user74747> What if I write a wrapper kernel module that reads/writes a named socket? How are such situations handled in general?
<AciD`> ikonia > the chat options form kde telepathy app
<AciD`> first entry : bonjour
<ikonia> AciD`: doesn't that still go through a server running
<ikonia> thats not point to point
<ikonia> (as far as I'm aware)
<ikonia> thats the bonjour chat service, not the bonjour protocol
<AciD`> oh
<AciD`> well, on a lan it 'just works' by discovering other telepathy clients
<ikonia> interesting, it looks like it's layered ontop of the bonjour protocl
<RaptorJesus> Pidgin may call it local-xmpp
<AciD`> well, thank you guys, I'll use pidgin
<nenis3i8> In my BIOS are two power saving modes, S4 and S5. Any ideas what they are? S4 is disabled, S5 is enabled.
<nenis3i8> I want to reduce the fan speed of the computer.
<humberto36> boa tarde
<falco3205> hi!
<humberto36> hi
<falco3205> italian in the room?
<k1l_> !it | falco3205
<ubottu> falco3205: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EDinNY> Why can't I ping or ssh to my new 15.10 machine?
<joeb3_> EDinNY, is openssh-server installed?
<EDinNY> yes
<k1l_> EDinNY: check the ip
<EDinNY> I just thought of that lol
<alfio> hostel
<alfio> hostel
<alfio> wiindows 7
<ikonia> alfio: what's the problem ?
<alfio> ies
<ikonia> ?
<karen_> hi, guys, is there some sort of cleaner i should use to cleanup after updating etc? I just installed ubuntu.
<alfio> via col vento
<ikonia> karen_: not really
<karen_> you don't think your computer fills up with old files?
<ikonia> nope
<karen_> how does that work
<ikonia> the package manager manages it
<k1l_> karen_: "sudo apt-get autoclean"  that will remove the old downloaded packages
<solsTiCe> hi. I cna't login in skype using microsoft account. I am returned back to the login screen as sson as i seem to connect
<karen_> oh good thanks!
<alfio> pc professionale
<nicomachus> !it | alfio
<ubottu> alfio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alfio> grazie,ci capisco poco sono nuovo
<alfio> ubuntu.it
<samadhi_> Hi There
<samadhi_> I change the file /etc/passwd trying modify the name's user, But now I cant use my old password user
<ikonia> samadhi_: you should not be touching that file
<samadhi_> I know now, But only change the name of the user /home/name
<samadhi_> and after my password dont work
<harishkrupo> samadhi_, get a live dvd and change that file back to normal
<alfio> pc professionale
<ikonia> samadhi_: then you did more than that
<alfio> qualcuno mi può gentilmente insegnare come usare questo programm
<akik> samadhi_: you need to also change /etc/shadow
<akik> samadhi_: also /etc/group :)
<harishkrupo> better revert passwd back :P
<akik> well, it's a learning experience
<harishkrupo> true!
<harishkrupo> happy new year to all!
<samadhi_> Thanks for all, I'm searching for the most easy way :)
<harishkrupo> samadhi_, most easy way : get into single user mode and create a new user ! : )
<akik> single user mode isn't necessary
<harishkrupo> how else?
<akik> there's also usermod -l but i haven't used it
<akik> harishkrupo: you can just create a new user with useradd
<harishkrupo> that requires root
<akik> sudo useradd
<samadhi_> I should remember you that the system dont read my password
<harishkrupo> and ubuntu by default locks root account
<OerHeks> harishkrupo +1, best way to solve this is reinstall, samadhi_
<harishkrupo> so no sudo and no root. samadhi_ is only left with single user or live dvd
<OerHeks> good lesson on 1-1-2016
<harishkrupo> Yup agreed OerHeks
<harishkrupo> lol
<akik> oh wow
 * sebastien Happy new year everyone!!
<samadhi_> I cant add a new user without password
<ikonia> good
<harishkrupo> without root password
<ikonia> root password doesn't exist
<harishkrupo> or sudo
<Sebastien> !ops tkogitz is so rude in pm.
<tkogitz> Sebastien: what
<ikonia> Sebastien: please join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> (it's a channel /join #ubuntu-ops)
<loveheartjoylove> I have a text document, and I need to convert it to microsoft format. Libre has no export as word. WHat do I do?
<harishkrupo> loveheartjoylove, try saving it as word not export
<Sebastien> loveheartjoylove, copy paste?
<nitin> hii
<nicomachus> loveheartjoylove: Libre has .doc and docx....
<skirnir> leave
<skirnir> hi
<srismi> Hey all, first time using IRC so please excuse my mistakes if I do any. I was hoping to get opinions from people about using Ubuntu desktop as office workstation with a NAS/ ClearOS/ Samba/ LDAP/ DC. Anyone has tried that?
<ilhami> what happened? why the ban?
<ikonia> ilhami: ?
<ilhami> didn't you ban Sebastien?
<Jonii> Uh, so, my saga with cryptswap continues... Turns out systemd
<ikonia> ilhami: don't wory about it
<Jonii> systemd + swap being enabled prevent computer from powering down
<ilhami> Jonii, are you sure about that?
<joeb3_> loveheartjoylove, File, saveAS
<Jonii> I'm googling to make a switch to upstart, but just making sure, are there any known downsides to this switch?
<ilhami> afaik upstart is event based
<ikonia> you can't swap to upstart
<Jonii> ilhami: quite. If I use systemd, on powerup, I get asked for password for cryptswap1. I can type anything at all on that. If I enable swap, I can't turn computer off, and if I use sudo poweroff -h now, then I get prompted to enter cryptswap password
<Jonii> upstart boot seems to work without a hitch, at least, that's my very brief impression of it, testing it now and everything seems to work quite fine
<Jonii> swap is enabled and all
<ikonia> you can't swap out to upstart
<farhan> hi
<ilhami> https://www.maketecheasier.com/re-enable-upstart-ubuntu/
<psusi> Jonii, umm... upstart has been used in ubuntu since like 9.10 or something... do you mean switch to systemd?
<Jonii> ikonia: why not?
<Jonii> psusi: for me systemd seems to be the default
<ikonia> a lot of the services are centered around systemd
<psusi> Jonii, yes, it is as of 15.10
<ikonia> there is also some gnome components that depend on systemd events
<Jonii> I have to go to advanced boot options to select upstart
<psusi> upstart is being replaced by systemd now
<Jonii> well, since systemd is blocking powering down the system, I either have to disable swap entirely or use upstart. Should I just disable swap then?
<ilhami> what is SysV then?
<ikonia> you can work around that
<ikonia> it is a known bug
<ikonia> there is a refernce on launchpad about it
<ilhami> ikonia, he tried since this morning
<psusi> ilhami, SysV is the original init system dating back to the 70s
<ikonia> I'm well aware, but he's not tried those work arounds
<Jonii> I remember reading about plenty of work arounds that I honestly couldn't tell if they were legit or not, coming from somewhat suspicious sites or downvoted comments
<ikonia> launchpad has it documented in the bug
<Jonii> I've tried everything that I managed to understand how it's supposed to help
<Jonii> launchpad had lengthy discussion about it too
<ikonia> find the official bug and there are 2 - 3 work arounds in it
<Jonii> Plenty of comments, I think I tried most of the fixes suggested there
<ikonia> depending on which one of the situations is blocking you
<ilhami> the thing about Ubuntu bugs.. you never know if they will ever get fixed. :)
<ikonia> as I said at the start though, remove encypted swap unless you need it
<ikonia> and you'll save a lot of time and effort
<ilhami> I can find bugs that dates back to 2005 heh
<ikonia> ilhami: course you can
<Jonii> oh wait, launchpad thread
<Jonii> That had no suggested fixes I could find I don't think
<tgm4883> ilhami: that is true of any bugs
<Jonii> i was thinking askubuntu thread
<vitimiti> Hi, I'm having problems with my HDMI. I'm trying to connect the TV to the PC, and everything works, except for the HDMI sound not being available at all. I ran these two commands, and I see that the aplay -l one doesn't find the HDMI card, while the lspci one does. The HDMI used to work, until now, I don't know why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14361405/
<orange_> hello
<ilhami> hello
<orange_> ım trying my new orange pi:D
<orange_> and good by.Hexchat is working
<Smokie_> hey guys, got a quick question, whenever i try to use apt-get, it tries to get the package using ipv6 address and it stays for around 8-10mins before it starts downloading, anyone know why its doing that?
<ikonia> Smokie_: ubuntu indian mirror by any chance ?
<Smokie_> ikonia, no, using local Swiss mirror as far as i can tell
<ikonia> the indian mirror does it all the time on the IPV6 address
<ikonia> log a bug and raise it to the ubuntu-mirror team or ubuntu-infrastructure team
<ikonia> there are mirror maintainers in #ubuntu-mirror too
<Smokie_> ikonia, is there a way to make it use ipv4 instead of looking for ipv6?
<ikonia> it's a load balancer in front of it
<ilhami> disable ipv6
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it just serves what's behind it
<ikonia> ilhami: no
<ilhami> ?
<ilhami> why not?
<ikonia> Smokie_: swap to another mirror, and contact the mirror owner
<ikonia> (or mirror team to let them know)
<Smokie_> how can i change the mirror?
<ikonia> there software sources tool, or the sources.list file
<Smokie_> you mean a software that can b used to pick different sources?
<ikonia> no, the software sources application
<ikonia> where you enable/disable/change repos
<ilhami> it's an application in your distribution.. just search for it
<Smokie_> alright. im on the server edition so ill look up on how to do that on ubuntu server
<ikonia> just modify the sources.list
<Jonii> Just to check, to delete swap partition, all I need to do is to comment out a line on fstab?
<ikonia> no, that won't delete it
<ikonia> that just won't attempt to mount it
<Jonii> Well, I mean, to make sure my system forgets about it. Obv. I need to also delete the partition
<ikonia> if you comment it out/remove it it will not attempt to mount it
<Jonii> And probably expand the dominion of my partition
<jayden> Anybody know where I can find intel integrated graphics drivers?
<ikonia> you don't need them
<ikonia> they are part of xorg
<jayden> Oh, always thought that was the reason all my games ran considerably slower using Linux over Windows
<ikonia> nah, normally because wine sucks
<jayden> They're games that run natively
<ikonia> then it's most likley just underpowered for the game
<Jonii> Yay, booted into systemd!
<jayden> For example, I tried out Binding of Isaac Rebirth, I got like 10 frames, but in Windows I get 60 stable
<Jonii> jayden: linux port or attempted to run game on wine?
<jayden> linux port
<Jonii> That's totally developer-dependent, how much effort they put into that port. Some games, early on the linux port were unplayable or borderline unplayable because of crashes, fps issues etc
<jayden> Yeah, that's understandable.
<ilhami> wine really sucks yeah
<Jonii> Some games, they were eventually fixed and they ended up running as well as windows ones. Some games never put in the effort :p
<jayden> Ah, that sucks.
<Jonii> DEven Counter-Strike: Global Offensive eventually got their act together :D
<Jonii> It runs pretty well now. In  the early days it was a total disaster, you could occasionally see through walls and whatnot
<jayden> I should give that a shot, I mean, I don't expect 60fps, because it barely hits 25 on windows, but hey, if it runs okay I don't care.
<jayden> I need a better pc, gah
<ikonia> jayden: check the xorg logs and see what driver it's trying to use
<ikonia> it may have failed to detect and be using the fall back on
<jayden> How do I check that?
<ikonia> the xorg logs
<ilhami> intel gpus are not good except the newer ones that are ok :p
<ilhami> the integrated ones that is
<nicomachus> I can run a surprising amount of games on my HD4500
<ilhami> get a dedicated GPU
<nicomachus> doesn't quit work that way in laptops.
<nicomachus> s/quit/quite/
<ilhami> oh. don't play on a laptop
<ilhami> :p
<jayden> oh trust me, i would if i could
<jayden> thanks
<ilhami> desktop hardware 1000x > laptop hardware :D
<ikonia> err no
<iso2usbONaMAChel> requesting assistance: see my username
<nicomachus> !ask | iso2usbONaMAChel
<ubottu> iso2usbONaMAChel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> just ask the question
<ikonia> we don't need cyrptic questions
<iso2usbONaMAChel> Ok
<iso2usbONaMAChel> ALRIGHT ALREADY
<iso2usbONaMAChel> (:
<ilhami> use dd
<iso2usbONaMAChel> Srsy hello I'm Michael
<ilhami> iso2usbONaMAChel,
<iso2usbONaMAChel> and I need help
<blackflow> Hello. On 15.10 it takes some 10-15 seconds between clicking a link in, say, terminal, until the default browser opens it (Chromium). And that's not a cold start, Chromium is up and running. I don't remember it being that long before, on the same machine. A bug?
<iso2usbONaMAChel> damn I need assistance first with grammer, how do I stop using and to start sentences
<ikonia> blackflow: sounds like your video card is not configured correctly (from the basic info you'v egiven)
<ikonia> iso2usbONaMAChel: enough
<ikonia> iso2usbONaMAChel: state your ubuntu question or be quiet please
<ikonia> !guidelines > iso2usbONaMAChel
<ubottu> iso2usbONaMAChel, please see my private message
<Yato> blackflow, that happens to me occasionally with links in Steam
<IdleOne> !usb | iso2usbONaMAChel
<ubottu> iso2usbONaMAChel: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Yato> 14.04 here
<blackflow> Yato: is it a config issue, something I can fix perhaps?
<iso2usbONaMAChel> How do I?: Create a bootable copy of Ubuntu Desktop (latest v.) from a Mac (thats what brings me here today, thanks)?
<ilhami> use dd iso2usbONaMAChel
<Yato> blackflow, I've never figured out what causes it
<Yato> It's very rare for me though
<Yato> (I'm using Chrome, not Chromium)
<blackflow> Yato: hmm, it's _every_ link for me
<Yato> (And Xubuntu)
<nicomachus> iso2usbONaMAChel: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<blackflow> Yato: I'm thinking it's dbus, being what a steaming pile of ... it is :)
<iso2usbONaMAChel> Thank you each (that had to read these messages brought here today by me) so much (very, very, very, very, very).
<ilhami> iso2usbONaMAChel, and stay away from MacBooks :D
<ilhami> 10 steps to create a bootable USB :)
<ikonia> iso2usbONaMAChel: stop giving bad info
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with macbooks
<ilhami> ikonia, imo there is
<Yato> At least Macs have a full shell.
<Yato> Compared to Windoge
<ilhami> brew is a joke compared to apt-get but that's just my opinion :P
<valtrip> hey anybody know any security exclusive channel
<ikonia> ilhami: then please don't give bad info
<ikonia> ##security
<Yato> Also, I'm pretty sure brew isn't installed by default
<Yato> So why are you pinning that on Mac?
<ikonia> this isn't really an ubuntu discussio
<ikonia> n
<ilhami> haha I guess I started a war. :P let's make a truce
<ilhami> anyone knows if there is an actively developed OneDrive client? :)
<ikonia> no
<ilhami> !OneDrive
<ilhami> should I try to develop one ikonia ? :D
<harishkrupo> ilhami, go ahead
<OerHeks> There is a python client on github, but not really working well AFAIK https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d-old
<iso2usbONaMAChel> guys and females, this img usb instructions isn't working
<ilhami> OerHeks, yeah I saw that earlier today.. I don't think it's maintained anymore?
<tambu> iso2usbONaMAChel the directions nichomacus gave you work fine, just used them yesterday myself.
<ilhami> aaah OerHeks it's under development: https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d
<ztane> ubuntu 15.10; how can I make unity-desktop to run my gnome-keyring-daemon with the pkcs11 smartcard plugin
<ztane> or maybe I am misunderstanding... what I need is to be able to ssh-add a smartcard to gnome-keyring-daemon agent
<ztane> wonder if gnome-keyring even supports that thing
<tambu> Any network-manager savy people here. I'm trying to create vlan interface on eth1.. however every time I do "vconfig add eth1 10" in the syslog I get a message like: NetworkManager[1087]: <info>  (eth1.10): interface index 5 renamed iface from 'eth1.10' to 'rename5'
<tambu> Why all the renaming.. what is wrong with eth1.10?
<ilhami> hmm
<ilhami> which version of Ubuntu are you using tambu ?
<tambu> ilhami 15.10
<tambu> ilhami it's been renaming interfaces since I booted.. I used udev/rules.d to rename the basic ones to eth0 eth1 eth2 instead of the goobly gook it chose.. but now I'm wondering if that is causing problems with creating vlans..
<ilhami> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/vlan-interfaces.5.html did you look at this?
<Guest51247> hi, guys, so how do i use autoclean? I sudo apt-got it, but don't know how to use it.. not to good with linux yet.
<ilhami> Guest51207, sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<ilhami> tried thaT?
<ilhami> that*
<Guest51247> ya i did that, but don't know how to use it or whatever to autoclean old updates etc.
<k1l_> Guest51247: just type "sudo apt-get autoclean" into a terminal. it  will delete old packages
<tambu> ilhami unfortunately those are pretty much the various steps I've been trying.. it seems that when I reboot to push the changes.. I end up with rename5@eth1 instead of eth1.2 like I should
<Guest51247> oh! it just auto cleans with that command?
<iAmerikan> what more does a man gotta do to get gnome terminal to recognize a new font after he puts it in ~/.fonts and updates fc-cache?
<ilhami> Guest51207, yeah it does.
<k1l_> Guest51247: yes
<ilhami> Guest51247, yeah
<k1l_> Guest51247: its not windows. you dont need a "cleaner"
<Guest51247> ok thanks :) happy new year!
<ilhami> please change your nick Guest51247
<Guest51247> uhhh how do you do that?
<iAmerikan> whats wrong with his nick
<k1l_> /nick newnick
<ilhami> iAmerikan, so many that is called Guest<some number>
<Guest51247> ok in this box?
<ilhami> yes Guest51247
<mogwai_> Guest: try bleachbit
<ilhami> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<iAmerikan> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<k1l_> no need for "cleaners" that clean stuff the user doesnt know about. that will cause a problem in most times
<mogwai_> bleachbit's never hurt my system
<k1l_> we had users in here having issues with bleachbit.
<Guest51247> oh really hummmm maybe that has caused trouble in the past with sound on linux lite i had on here.
<k1l_> Guest51247: we cant tell what linux lite does. this is ubuntu support only.
<Guest51247> ya i have that now. ok thanks guys!
<mogwai_> does apt-get upgrade break ubuntu
<k1l_> mogwai_: no
<k1l_> and apt-get upgrade is not even enough to keep your system updated.
<k1l_> !apt-get | mogwai_
<ubottu> mogwai_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<mogwai_> how about dist upgrade
<mogwai_> i run a script on my debian system and was warned not to do it on ubuntu
<mogwai_> you use unattended upgrades instead?
<sethj> so the /release page says 15.04 will be EoL in January. Does that make it EoL now or is there a more specific date?
<k1l_> ubuntu doesnt use apt-get for release upgrade like from 15.04 to 15.10
<k1l_> so dont use the old debian method on ubuntu.
<philipballew> If I keep having external devices mount as read only for myself as the user, even though I am in the sudo file. If there something I might be missing?
<Exagone313> Hi, is there a tool to restore a file removed?
<nicomachus> sethj: I believe it's January 23, since 15.04 was released on Apr. 23
<sethj> nicomachus, ah, that makes sense.
<k1l_> !undelete | Exagone313
<ubottu> Exagone313: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sethj> mogwai_, I use dist-upgrade all the time. No issues so far.
<EriC^^> !info testdisk | Exagone313 also photorec
<ubottu> Exagone313 also photorec: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<Exagone313> I removed a single file index.html from the wrong directory so dumb
<iAmerikan> im dismayed that fonts are still a pita
<ilhami> k1l_, dist-upgrade will just upgrade your current distribution
<ilhami> ooops I mean mogwai_
<k1l_> ilhami: not if he is using the old debian way to upgrade with changing the release names in sources.list. but that is not supported on ubuntu.
<ilhami> k1l_, I don't mean upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10. :P I meant update not upgrade
<ilhami> sorry for the confusion.
<k1l_> ilhami: i know.
<mogwai_> apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade updates some of the packages of the existing version in debian
<ilhami> ya
<k1l_> mogwai_: it updates all packages that doesnt need removing or installing new packages, like kernel upgrades do.
<ilhami> if you want to upgrade from one version to another you can use: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<k1l_> ilhami: stop
<k1l_> ilhami: dont use -d
<ilhami> why not?
<k1l_> please dont advise stuff you dont know about.
<k1l_> -d is for development releases.
<ilhami> aaah yeah true.. :D my bad
<mogwai_> i had issues installing 15.10 in vb, but none installing 16.04, which seemed odd
<ilhami> don't use the -d parameter
<k1l_> mogwai_: 15.10 should work just fine in virtualbox
<ilhami>  Upgrade the operating system to the latest release from the command-line. This is the preferred command if the machine has no graphic environment or if the machine is to be upgraded over a remote connection.
<ilhami> this is from the man page
<mogwai_> i updated vb to its latest version and things started going wrong
<mogwai_> it wouldn't install linux mint either, but would install 16.04
<ilhami> 16.04 is not stable
<iAmerikan> sounds like a virtual box issue
<mogwai_> installation works
<OerHeks> for 16.04 alfa issues join #buntu+1 please
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu+1
<mogwai_> i have none to report
<iAmerikan> alpha?
<ilhami> yeah it's in alpha
<ilhami> I guess
<k1l_> yes
<ilhami> stable will be out in April I believe
<k1l_> yes, end of april
<ilhami> would I be able to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 from the terminal? :)
<k1l_> yes
<ilhami> cool.
<k1l_> #ubuntu+1 for that
<ilhami> not now.. in April :P
<ilhami> s/would/will
<k1l_> the LTS upgrade path will be opened when 16.04.1 is released
<ilhami> cool.
<ilhami> aaaah Ubuntu 16.04 is more flat :)
<ilhami> the design concept
<ilhami> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyV-BxrbZec
 * iAmerikan uses openbox anyway.
<k1l_> lets stick to support issues in here. for the chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ilhami> k1l_, I am banned in that channel heh
<iAmerikan> this is ubuntu specific chat, not offtopic chat
<k1l_> iAmerikan: we need to keep this channel clear from chat. due to the many users. its unfair for the users seeking support.
<cardboardboxrdio> Hi guys, I'm wanting to find out why VLC is crashing and halting my system occasionally.  I have used a process of elimination to exclude the the CPU, RAM, HDD from the list of culprits and I’m reasonably sure the GPU has the correct drivers and is not at fault.
<cardboardboxrdio> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome and every other app runs fine.
<cardboardboxrdio> VLC will also perform fine running under windows so not really too sure what the problem is but any help would be appreciated.
<iAmerikan> logs?
<cardboardboxrdio> Me?
<iAmerikan> yea
<cardboardboxrdio> sorry no where would I locate them?
<k1l_> cardboardboxrdio: /var/log/
<ilhami> cardboardboxrdio, you could try to start vlc from the terminal
<cardboardboxrdio> Ok I will look there now thanks.
<k1l_> cardboardboxrdio: like syslog in there. after a reboot it gets renamed to syslog.1 etc.
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: does it crash the X server or does your system shutdown
<ilhami> oh wait.. I misread.. it crashes your entire system. :O that's bad.
<samuel> hello
<ilhami> hello
<cardboardboxrdio> yes the mouse stops moving and sometimes it will come right after a minute other time I need to reset
<iAmerikan> what happens when you need to reset
<stephen_> any font packages that people recomend? Brand new installaton here.
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: there are steps you could take to diagnose the issue. An alternative program could be SMPlayer
<cardboardboxrdio> iAmerikan:  I will be skipping through a video and then the whole thing stops
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: I would try smplayer unless you want to really dig in.
<iAmerikan> if you go the later route, the first thing I personally would do is see if I could switch to a tty when it freezes using ctrl+alt+f3
<iAmerikan> but thats only if the whole screen is frozen and not accessible
<cardboardboxrdio> Other video players work fine, I want to dig in and resolve this issue.  I really like the "continue" function of vlc and haven't found it in any other video player.
<cardboardboxrdio> k1l_: I have located var/log is there any particular file to locate now?
<k1l_> <k1l_> cardboardboxrdio: like syslog in there. after a reboot it gets renamed to syslog.1 etc.
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: the logs would be the most useful immediately after this error happens
<cardboardboxrdio> Ok thanks.  I might collect these notes and force it to crash then check the logs.  Thank you I will probably be back.
<cardboardboxrdio> Hey if I'm addressing someone in the channel is there a certain way to highlight that person or what happens there just dump my text in the channel or what?  Sorry I'm sorta new here.
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: it's good to post the logs to pastebin or something so it doesn't clutter the channel
<iAmerikan> just say someones name. saying iAmerikan notifies me.
<cardboardboxrdio> cool thanks.
<Turnip_Green> So I am trying to get a Neatreceipts scanner to work under Linux.  lsusb shows the device. What is next?
<UserUS> install the software for it, and/or driver
<Turnip_Green> Did that.  No joy.
<Ben64> Turnip_Green: how did you install the stuff for it
<Turnip_Green> Ben64:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2095420
<UserUS> try restarting, and checking spool interrupt signals being sent
<Turnip_Green> UserUS I have done a restart how do I check the spool  interrupt signals?
<ilhami> always restart after driver installation :P it's almost always a must.
<Ben64> Turnip_Green: ok, and which part doesn't work
<cardboardboxrdio> Hi I'm back, it just crashed and I have the log, I found an error on the last line can I paste it here?
<Turnip_Green> When I start either simple scan or gscan2pdf they detect my multifunction then return an errior and do not see the neat device.
<UserUS> lpstat -R
<k1l_> cardboardboxrdio: put the log into a pastebin service like paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> !paste | cardboardboxrdio Apprciate the asking, but :
<ubottu> cardboardboxrdio Apprciate the asking, but :: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slidinghorn> cardboardboxrdio: post the whole thing to a pastebin
<cardboardboxrdio> paste.ubuntu.com, thanks will do that now.
<Zulu_Too> Can anyone here recommend a WEB interface with a private IRC server on the same Ubuntu server? Also, I am interested in a real time web interface with a person who comes on my website and wants to talk. Any Suggestions. I have heard of XMPP and AJAX but that doesn't explain things.
<cardboardboxrdio> Ok, I've done that...  What now?
<Bashing-om> cardboardboxrdio: The result is a URL back in terminal. pass that link back here .
<Turnip_Green> UserUS it seems my system doesn't have that command and it isn't in the apt-get repository either.
<Zulu_Too> I have heard that PHP is slow. Not interested in that.
<ilhami> Zulu_Too, why did XMPP not work?
<cardboardboxrdio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14362962/
<Zulu_Too> I have not used XMPP yet. I was interested in anyone who has used it. :)
<Mooash> I have several IPv6 IP's set up in Ubuntu 14.04 and it seems to select the last one as the default IP (http://paste.ubuntu.com/14362963/ ending in 8003). Is there a way to force it to select 8001?
<UserUS> Turnip_Green: go into firefox and put http://localhost:631/ in the address line
<ilhami> I have used XMPP once, Zulu_Too .. I set up my own server :) you can do the same
<Zulu_Too> Ilhami, are you familiar with what I am asking about? It would help greatfully.
<Ben64> Mooash: do something like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-linux-ipv6-virtual-additional-configuration/
<Turnip_Green> OK, there is something I didin't know existed.  Handy
<ilhami> Zulu_Too, maybe look at this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-ejabberd-xmpp-server-on-ubuntu
<fishwithapipe> can someone please get rid of rosn, id really rather not be spammed with religious shit, thanks.
<OerHeks> fishwithapipe, please report in #ubuntu-ops please
<slidinghorn> Zulu_Too: Find a guide online (prefereably from the forums or askubuntu.com or the documentation - https://help.ubuntu.com), follow it along, and if you run into problems, come let us know and give any errors, details you can (in a pastebin if they're mor than one line)
<cardboardboxrdio> Can anyone help?  I have pasted the error code in pastebin now I don't know what to do.
<ilhami> fishwithapipe, rosn?
<fishwithapipe> rosn_
<ilhami> take that somewhere else please.
<slidinghorn> fishwithapipe: also, you can set /umode +R     that will make sure only registered users can PM you
<Ben64> cardboardboxrdio: can you explain more
<fishwithapipe> its not normally an issue
<fishwithapipe> thanks
<Bashing-om> cardboardboxrdio: Do not think that zeitgeist id the fault here as " Zeitgeist is a service which logs the users’s activities and events, " . Anything else ?
<k1l_> ilhami: please stop that.
<lzto> Is there a way to install graphics drivers on ubuntu for amd not from their website?
<ilhami> k1l_, this is not the place for personal issues.
<ilhami> there is a channel dedicated for that.
<ilhami> #ubuntu-ops
<OerHeks> ilhami, please drop that attitude
<k1l_> ilhami: its not your business to decide. a helpfull user would have told that user to report to #ubuntu-ops
<Zulu_Too> Ilhami, I bookmarked that link. Thanks and for Slidinghorn, thanks for that tip, I have been scouring the internet for many different types of Web interfaces and found many. Just looking for the best and most secure and one that uses the least resources.
<Ben64> lzto: yep. installing from the amd website isn't supported here and can cause issues. To install drivers, open up the software center, go to software sources, then click the additional drivers tab
<ilhami> OerHeks, I just told you the truth.. Live with it
<Bashing-om> lzto: Depends on the card . The repo has what is supported .
<ilhami> People should read the topic
<lrs> Hey guys. Is it possible to update from 14.04 to 16.04 alpha?
<slidinghorn> ilhami: just drop it....you're lecturing ops of the channel on what's on/off topic.
<Ben64> lrs: yes, not supported here, #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion. to do it you do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<lzto> Ben64, thanks for the information. I was trying to do it from amd's website and it wouldn't let me download the driver I needed. Figured there must be another way :)
<Mooash> Ben64: No luck. :( It still tries to use 8003 as the default IP
<Ben64> lzto: you find the additional drivers thing?
<ilhami> slidinghorn, tbh I don't care who is an OP or not.. I am telling what is clearly stated in the topic. Personal matters should not be discussed in here..  "PM spam? Report in #ubuntu-ops and consider umode +R"
<Zulu_Too> Slidinghorn, would it matter if I used the same application with BSD or Debian or Ubuntu kernel?
<slidinghorn> Zulu_Too: That's your call - Only Ubuntu would be supported here, though
<Zulu_Too> Not all distros work the same.
<cardboardboxrdio> Bashing-om :  Should I post more of the syslog?
<Zulu_Too> My querry would be the apt-get issue. Ubuntu seems to have stable apt-gets.
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: post more of the log
<lzto> Ben64, I actually can't find it. I'm currently running kubuntu is there a difference in it's software center from vanilla ubuntu's
<iAmerikan> we're looking for important errors
<Ben64> cardboardboxrdio: and explain what the problem is
<Bashing-om> cardboardboxrdio: Yeah  slidinghorn :  "slidinghorn> cardboardboxrdio: post the whole thing to a pastebin " .
<Ben64> lzto: check the Kubuntu section, see if that works for you... http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<Zulu_Too> Slidinghorn, lots of the Debian and BSD and Ubuntu repositories don't coincide. I was just curious.
<Zulu_Too> Other issues are that the application is no longer supported.
<lzto> Ben64, alright found it thank you
<cardboardboxrdio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14363104/
<slidinghorn> Zulu_Too: Why would they?  they're entirely different distros - If you're using Ubuntu, you'll be using Ubuntu's repos
<Zulu_Too> I see. Thanks Slidinghorn. It was just a curiosity with me.
<cardboardboxrdio> Ben64:  Vlc is crashing the system
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: that log is from after a crash yes?
<cardboardboxrdio> yes immediatly after rebooting
<frib> did ubuntu do away with .deb files?
<iAmerikan> look at the ends of the xorg logs
<Zulu_Too> Slidinghorn, thanks for your input. I will keep on doing my homework. You seem very practical.
<slidinghorn> frib: no, Ubuntu is still based on Debian & still uses .deb packages
<iAmerikan> Xorg.log and Xorg.log.old
<iAmerikan> sorry Xord.0.log
<cardboardboxrdio> iAmerikan: me?
<iAmerikan> and Xorg.0.log.old
<iAmerikan> yes
<cardboardboxrdio> ok.
<frib> slidinghorn, where can I find the .deb package for http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/python-pip
<cardboardboxrdio> iAmerikan: How do I open it?
<Ben64> frib: sudo apt-get download python-pip
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: same way as last time
<frib> Ben64 i'm on an offline machine
<frib> ah download
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: I gotta head in to work. I would post both of those links to the logs here. as well as a clear overview of what your problem is. I'm sure these nice guys can continue to help
<iAmerikan> you can PM me but I'm not on a stable connection so I don't know if I'll be on for long
<frib> Ben64, thanks.  will that work for previous versions of ubuntu? no right?
<cardboardboxrdio> iAmerikan: it says I need to find an application to open this file, the file i opened earlier was syslog.1
<frib> Ben64, meaning use the downloaded package on a previous version of ubuntu
<Ben64> frib: it will download it for whichever version of ubuntu is running
<iAmerikan> it should be a text file
<frib> Ben64, can I specify a different version?
<Ben64> frib: no
<iAmerikan> cardboardboxrdio: it's text for me. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iAmerikan> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<frib> bummer
<cardboardboxrdio> iAmerikan: it says its unknown, the .old file the other xorg.0.log is text shall I openthat instead?
<Ben64> frib: the link you posted has a link to the deb, is there something wrong with that?
<frib> Ben64, that I don't see the deb on the page
<iAmerikan> post that
<cardboardboxrdio> ok
<Ben64> frib: see right under where it says "Download python-pip"
<cardboardboxrdio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14363215/
<iAmerikan> i dont see anything
<iAmerikan> gotta go. repost your question and what we looked at so far
<frib> Ben64, debian.tar.xz?
<Ben64> frib: no..
<cardboardboxrdio> thank you
<frib> Ben64, ah I have to click "all"
<BlackFate> Hello, I noticed that i got some overscan issues with my dell monitor and my onboard intel 5500. Is there a way to fix that through a gui or something (apart from xrandr)
<cardboardboxrdio> Hi, I'm reposting from earlier, VLC is crashing and requiring a reboot.  I have copied Xorg.0.log into pastebin 14363215.  Can anyone help me fix this?
<Ben64> cardboardboxrdio: how is it crashing, what do you do to recreate the crash
<cardboardboxrdio> When skipping through video
<cardboardboxrdio> I think I'll put VLC on the backburner for now, can anyone recommend a video player that keeps your position after colsing?
<cardboardboxrdio> *closing.
<cardboardboxrdio> Oh well thanks.
<Awal1> cardboardboxrdio: mpv and mplayer does that
<Mooash> Ben64: it seems the last IP thats added becomes the default one for some reason. I guess I can just always add the one I want to be the default last but that seems to be a bit of a hack
<B0bsF1sh> What cmdline do I run to launch the ubuntu software center to upgrade/browse packages?
<slidinghorn> B0bsF1sh: gksu software-center
<Bashing-om> bob_: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '
<k1l_> B0bsF1sh: you can use "apt" for that: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<B0bsF1sh> I have to run as root?
<B0bsF1sh> I ran update, but it was going to update everything. what if I just want to update 1 package?
<B0bsF1sh> So I was going to punt and use graphical interface (the shame, I know)
<k1l_> B0bsF1sh: not installing all updates is bad.
<B0bsF1sh> Wait I ran apt-get update ... not apt ... not sure what the difference is
<k1l_> apt is the new apt-get
<OerHeks> both ways are supported :-)
<Bashing-om> bob_: Use tools that work best for you , Why not fully updae ? best practice .
<Dylan____> Hey guys it says lights
<Dylan____> Lightspark ppa thing cant be fetched
<Dylan____> Does thst mean it will still work if i install it?
<B0bsF1sh> When things work ... I'm gun-shy about just upgrading everything because I don't want to be stuck in a multi-hour or day cycle of troubleshooting
<k1l_> Dylan____: what ubuntu version are you on exaclty?
<Dylan____> 14.04 lts
<Dylan____> 14.04.3
<k1l_> Dylan____: and which ppa ?
<k1l_> Dylan____: the one ppa i found doesnt have packages for 14.04.
<k1l_> Dylan____: but since 11.04 its in the ubuntu repos
<Dylan____> Sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sssup/sssup-ppa
<Dylan____> It installs lightspark apprently
<Dylan____> But the ppa couldnt be fetched
<k1l_> Dylan____: what how to are you following?
<k1l_> Dylan____: your howtos are outdates since ages.  you dont need a ppa today
<Dylan____> What seriously
<Dylan____> Im not running 11.04
<k1l_> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2+git20150512-2build2 (wily), package size 93 kB, installed size 682 kB
<Dylan____> This is from a ubuntuguide.net website
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: That PPA last touched " Alessandro Pignotti (2011-02-06) " As it was moved to the repo (??) .
<Dylan____> I think so
<Dylan____> Idk
<Dylan____> I just wanted some type of flash
<Dylan____> That wasnt heavily on resources
<Dylan____> I get some blackscreen on minecraft :/
<Dylan____> Running oracle java 9
<Dylan____> But i installed it was 8
<pepper> I am using qemu/kvm for my vms. The host is ubuntu 15.04. For some reason Ubuntu guests have a problem with the mouse. Other guests that use xfce work fine
<Canon> im sorry Dylan
<pepper> Anybody know what is wrong
<compdoc> pepper, how are you attaching to the guest?
<pepper> Have a Debian and a OpenBSD guest using xfce. They do not have thsi problem with the mouse
<pepper> compdoc, using virt-manager
<pepper> libvirt that is
<compdoc> I use ssh, rdp, or x2go to connect and have no issues, except I cant use the Unity desktop. it doesnt support 2d.
<compdoc> I install ubuntu server and the mate desktop
<pepper> You are remote connecting to your guest
<pepper> =
<pepper> ?
<compdoc> pepper, doesnt virt-manager support spice? I think the default is vnc. Maybe Unity is having issues
<pepper> yeah it does
<pepper> Think it might be Unity
<compdoc> yes, these are servers I have running
<compdoc> I connect remotely
<compdoc> try spice
<zune> is anyoner in here using a hp microserver?
<zune> gen 8
<pepper> lightdm should not be an issue. Use it all the time. Same with slim
<hjtbk> Hi. Does anyone know when Xenial Alpha1 will be released precisely? Thanks!
<pepper> Zune have a few at work.
<Ben64> hjtbk: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 stuff
<hjtbk> Ben64: thanks
<zune> I have installed proxmox from the ilo on a ssd on sata 5, the odd port. but I can't seem to make it boot  from taht device. I have tried achi and lagacy and nothing works..
<Bashing-om> hjtbk: It is available .. talk to the guys in #ubuntu+1 .
<zune> I sdont know if a bios upodate will help, mine is the j06 but I can't download one from hpe.com
<zune> from what i could read the issue is the same with win2012 r2
<Nyterax> hi, I'm trying to get OpenGL 4.1 working to play a Steam game and tried installing this: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers but get a GPG error/failed to fetch when running update
<pepper> compdoc, just passed the entire usb controller though to the guest with vfio. Mouse and keyboard seem to work now
<pepper> odd that it would not work with true virt. Prolly the spice 3D acceleration having issue with Unity.
<HappyHippie> will my USB TV Capture Tuner Card work in a SUSE Virtual Machine?
<HappyHippie> ops
<HappyHippie> will my USB TV Capture Tuner Card work in a Ubuntu Virtual Machine?
<it> hey all
<sw0rdfish> Hi, so Gnome or KDE for a senior citizen with no computer knowledge other than visiting facebook, youtube, hotmail/live mail...etc... I won't for him to be able to handle the system without having to deal with CLI?
#ubuntu 2016-01-02
<Guest50982> new to linux. is this better than windows?
<Guest50982> hello???
<Guest50982> (. )( .)
<legg>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER legg pluhbzikrlkz
<HappyHippie> will my USB TV Capture Tuner Card work in a linux Virtual Machine running Windows 10??
<Nenis43> Outstanding customer service from Amazon. They are refunding me 100% on my opened computer.
<ikonia> Nenis43: not really something this channel is interested in
<ikonia> Nenis43: it's for ubuntu support discussion
<Nenis43> ikonia: Yes, but I like to spread the word about positive CS.
<ikonia> Nenis43: we don't want to hear it here please.
<sw0rdfish> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<zaphod_b> Does anybody know how to set a bash alias to list all my files when I cd into a directory?
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<lnxmen> zaphod_b: try to write bash script that takes an argument as path to folder
<lnxmen> then cd to this folder and ls -al
<zaphod_b> lnxmen ok cool thank you!
<nicomachus> zaphod_b: no... just go to ~/.bash_aliases and add the line ' alias cd="ls -la" '
<nicomachus> cd="cd ls -la"
<zaphod_b> nicomachus: would that work though?
<zaphod_b> ahh the second makes more sense
<zaphod_b> cool cool
<EriC^^> zaphod_b: alias cdls='cd; ls -lh'
<Sebastien> ty
<zaphod_b> Yeah my original thought was to set alias cdls='cd && ls- la'
<nicomachus> EriC^^'s is better, zaphod_b
<EriC^^> actually it won't stay cd 'd i just tried it
<EriC^^> function cdls() { cd $1; ls -l; }
<EriC^^> zaphod_b: ^
<lnxmen> EriC^^: exactly
<zaphod_b> that works exactly how I would have liked it to
<zaphod_b> awesome
<zaphod_b> Thanks everyone
<sw0rdfish> is there need for a firewall when using ubuntu
<sw0rdfish> or an anti-virus for that matter
<EriC^^> zaphod_b: this is better function cdls() { cd "$1" && ls -l; }
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: wasn't this just answred for you in detail in ##linux ?
<EriC^^> it takes into consideration white spaces, and doesn't ls if it couldn't cd
<k1l_> sw0rdfish: no, there isnt
<zaphod_b> EriC^^: ohh awesome thanks. I had already edited the ; to && but taking into account whitespace is a good idea
<voyager_> hi guys
<daftykins> hello
<sw0rdfish> ikonia not firewall question
<sw0rdfish> anti-virus question yes, but hey for either of those two, ubuntu experts might have something else to say
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: no and no
<daftykins> (if behind a NAT firewall router already)
<sw0rdfish> alrighty.
<sw0rdfish> then I shall proceed to install kubuntu for my dad's friend without any security software I guess.
<daftykins> converting others, ooh mistakes will come :)
<k1l_> educate them to keep their system safe.
<HappyHippie> will my USB TV Capture Tuner Card work in a linux Virtual Machine running Windows 10??
<tomreyn> HappyHippie: if that virtualization supports usb device passthrough then i don't see why not, assuming it works on windows 10 natively.
<daftykins> HappyHippie: it's not clear what you claim the host or guest OS will be
<sw0rdfish> indeed ^
<tomreyn> i intereptreted it as ubuntu linux host, windows 10 guest OS
<tomreyn> *interpreted
<daftykins> that's nice, but lets focus on what's certain ;)
<sw0rdfish> I suppose kubuntu 14.04.3 is most recommended.
<daftykins> you might as well wait for the next LTS now ;)
<daftykins> depends on the spec of the target system
<tomreyn> "most recommended" by whom?
<sw0rdfish> daftykins its a bit old like maybe 3-5 years old and its got 2GB of ram with an intel celeron something cpu
<sw0rdfish> tomreyn by the majority
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> i think KDE would be too much for that
<tomreyn> of? based on statistics generated how and by whom?
<sw0rdfish> in fact I'm thinking I might have to turn off the fancy kde effects so that it works smoothly on the laptop
<sw0rdfish> oh
<k1l_> sw0rdfish: LTS is fine, since you dont have to upgrade every 6months. but the desktop to choose is in most times a matter of taste. besides having slow hardware
<k1l_> sw0rdfish: look at xubuntu or better Lubuntu if its about lightweight
<sw0rdfish> k1l_ slow/old hardware plus its for a senior citizen whom I want to be able to handle the system with the GUI
<sw0rdfish> tbh I'm trying to avoid installing windows 7 for him, want him to try with linux
<sw0rdfish> without virus/trojan headaches
<ikonia> sw0rdfish: this was all explained in ##linux
<sw0rdfish> no it wasn't, only thing that was settled in ##linux was that I don't need an anti-virus for linux and that firefox + adblocker should be enough.
<daftykins> there aren't any such headaches if you set it up properly ;)
<sw0rdfish> daftykins, if I turn off some fancy kde graphical effects, can the 2GB laptop handle it smoothly do you think?
<daftykins> KDE is a mistake imo
<k1l_> and tell the user not to install stuff from website or other untrusted repos if he doesnt know that code.
<sw0rdfish> 95% of the times he only uses skype and facebook
<k1l_> kde is heavy. if you are worried about perfomrance then see my last advice on that
<Dylan____> When i boot into ubuntu i get this blackscreen then followed by what looks like a foot like the gnome thing dots
<HappyHippie> regarding VM .....can you resize the screen on virtual machine? also can i make virtual machine always on top?
<sw0rdfish> ok then, I'll install xubuntu for him, already have the .iso file for it too :)
<Dylan____> Should be able to happyhippie
<Dylan____> Though gotta install virtualbox guest additions
<Dylan____> And reboot
<Dylan____> Should have a screen like the size of a monitor
<Dylan____> Sw0fdfish do you know how to burn it etc?
<daftykins> HappyHippie: we're still waiting on you asking the first question more clearly.
<sw0rdfish> Dylan____ yes I do.
<daftykins> Dylan____: did nomodeset help?
<sw0rdfish> thanks for asking Dylan____ :)
<Dylan____> Dafty had to reinstall the whole ubuntu os
<Dylan____> It was too much honestly
<HappyHippie> daftykins, i want to run windows 10 in a linux virtual machine
<Dylan____> Like i stuffed something up
<daftykins> Dylan____: that's not a "yes i tried nomodeset" or "no i did not" :)
<Dylan____> I did
<k1l_> HappyHippie: the linux is too much in that sentence.
<Dylan____> And it worked when it booted it and things
<Dylan____> Then when i would boot it without nomodeset i got the low graphics system stuff noveau errors
<daftykins> HappyHippie: just VM, or Windows VM... it's not a Linux VM
<Dylan____> So i just reinstalled ubuntu
<Dylan____> Happyhippie you will need windows 10 iso from microsofts website
<daftykins> Dylan____: so you need to install with a propietary nvidia driver to make use on this one, by the sounds of it
<daftykins> Dylan____: that's not the question.
<Dylan____> Listen last night i was helped alright i got to the point where it was too complicTed and reinstalled ubuntu
<Dylan____> Because when i boot automatically the drivers set to xorg
<Dylan____> For some reason?
<Dylan____> Brb mac charger
<daftykins> which is the whole point behind booting with nomodeset, to avoid that - then install the proper nvidia driver
<daftykins> Dylan____: own up to what you don't understand, don't just keep inanely repeating the same statements
<Dylan____> Can you not try and criticise me off what i cant do ?
<Dylan____> Im not experieced with ubuntu
<daftykins> i think you're taking this too personally and totally flying off the handle
<daftykins> calm down.
<Dylan____> Never had been and only got into using it this year
<Dylan____> Im been a windows person since i was born
<k1l_> no need to get personal in here.
<k1l_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dylan____> Omg...
<Dylan____> Sigh
<k1l_> that is a typical solution for issues with drivers and not beeing able to boot
<Dylan____> Listen im not going to tell you again i have already reinstalled ubuntu on my own mac alright
<daftykins> yeah we already had that convo, k1l_ :)
<Dylan____> I cant take back what im done
<daftykins> ugh, mac
<OerHeks> he disabled that, and now complaints, not sure what Dylan____  issue is
<Dylan____> Yeah exactly
<Dylan____> I got no issue
<Dylan____> Im saying yestaday i screwed up
<daftykins> so go back...
<OerHeks> oh, offtopic talk
<Dylan____> I had the black screen had to tap shift get into root terminal mount the filesystem
<Dylan____> Then i deleted nvidia-common or something
<Dylan____> And i stuffed up there
<k1l_> Dylan____: listen! if you cant state clear what the issue is and people are asking you for more and clear infos you should tone down your attitude asap.
<sw0rdfish> is there a program that can be used to open your hotmail/live email account without using a web browser?
<sw0rdfish> I think there is one for gmail, though.
<Dylan____> You trying to get lippy with me?
<Ben64> sw0rdfish: thunderbird, evolution maybe
<tomreyn> sw0rdfish: this is usually referred to as an "e-mail client"
<tomreyn> your parents used to use such software before everything had to work on your web browser
<Dylan____> Anyways
<Dylan____> Back to what i needed before
<faLUCE> hello. I created user "demo" with  "adduser demo". Then, after following a bad manual, I typed "gpasswd -a demo sudo"  ... After that, I can't write to my home directory anymore... how can I fix?
<Dylan____> Is there a lightweight flash player?
<faLUCE> I messed up something but dunno what exactly
<Dylan____> As in like browser
<nestor_> go back
<nestor_> no funciono :(
<k1l_> flash is not lightweight. and since adobe stopped linux support for flash your best bet is to use chrome with build in pepperflash
<Dylan____> Ahh ok
<Dylan____> I have mozilla firefox
<daftykins> Dylan____: i and likely other volunteers are now going to ignore you for the fact that you are acting like a British lager-lout out for a fight on a Friday night, dial back the silly attitude
<sw0rdfish> there still is MS Outlook tomreyn
<sw0rdfish> !pinta
<Dylan____> Excuse me but im australian
<Dylan____> And second of all im not looking for a fight on the net
<sw0rdfish> all hail the aussies!
<Dylan____> Im here to get help and support
<daftykins> Dylan____: then cut the drama
<tomreyn> sw0rdfish: i can't find that in ubuntu software repositories for some reason
<Dylan____> And if your going to support me like that then i best say i probably leave this chat
<Dylan____> And get help on the fourms instead
<sw0rdfish> tomreyn it only works on windows
<Ben64> faLUCE: nothing you showed would prevent you from writing to your home directory
<tomreyn> faLUCE: the gpasswd command you ran did not create the situation you are discussing
<tomreyn> sw0rdfish: oh then i guess that's off-topic here
<faLUCE> tomreyn: what could create it? or, better, what can I do to fix it?
<Ben64> faLUCE: need to know what you did first
<sw0rdfish> tomreyn, true.
<k1l_> sw0rdfish: you mean: thunderbird?
<faLUCE> Ben64: I really did not do anything else than installing packages with apt-get (apache, mysql and something other)
<tomreyn> faLUCE: there are too many ways you could have broken things, it's not possible to give advice unless we know what you did or what your current configzurations are.
<ikonia> faLUCE: you'll do well to focus on one channel
<ikonia> faLUCE: you're asking this in multiple places and geting a lot of info thrown at you
<ikonia> pick one and work it through with them
<sw0rdfish> k1l_ sir yes sir, thunderbird looks good, Kontact on KDE has more options it looks (from the screenshots) but for what my dad's friend needs thunderbird is more than enough cuz all he needs is the inbox :D
<faLUCE> ikonia: let's try with chmod and chown
<k1l_> sw0rdfish: i dont think any program got more options than thunderbird.
<Dylan____> Geary?
<sw0rdfish> k1l_, I see.
<Dylan____> sw0rdfish: evolution?
<Dylan____> Sw0rdfish try those sylpheed
<Dylan____> Thunderbirds probably the most used
<Dylan____> Those are just some examples
<daftykins> bear in mind Thunderbird is getting abandoned soon enough
<Dylan____> Really?
<daftykins> mail clients are so 90s :D
<Dylan____> Never heard that
<Dylan____> How come?
<tomreyn> it's very unlikely to be abandoned
<tomreyn> surely ubuntu packages will continue to exist. just the upstream maintainer may change.
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<tomreyn> and maybe the product title, too.
<Dylan____> Kinda sad if mozilla is going to abadon thunderbird
<daftykins> no, Mozilla are handing the project over to someone else
<daftykins> packaging isn't relevant to that
<Dylan____> Daftykins about nvidia drivers can i choose whatever one i want when im logged in then when i say shutdown will that use that driver?
<Dylan____> Cause im always had the xorg opensource driver the default for some reason
<sw0rdfish> thanks Dylan____
<daftykins> like i said earlier when you got really defensive, you install the proprietary nvidia one to use that one
<Dylan____> But by default there already installed
<Dylan____> No problems sw0rdfish
<k1l_> no
<Dylan____> Really?
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> Cause i see my nvidia drivers listed but i havnt installed them
<daftykins> no, the open source driver nouveau is.
<k1l_> if you dont install prop. drivers they cant be used by default
<Dylan____> But i dont know if im installed them
<daftykins> please try not to spam the channel with many enter key presses.
<k1l_> Dylan____: where do you see that its using the prop. nvidia driver?
<daftykins> it's pretty obvious whether you have or not, because you would have run a command or selected to install something called nvidia...
<Dylan____> All i know is when i go to the additonal drivers tab it comes up with the 5 nvidia drivers that can be used but have no idea if its installed or not
<daftykins> no they are not, those are offers
<k1l_> Dylan____: that is only listing the drivers from the repo. if you dont check them there they are not installed.
<Dylan____> Alright can you help me install the drivers please
<k1l_> click on one driver in that listing
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Currently its using the xorg server
<k1l_> that is what we told you.
<daftykins> nouveau driver, as mentioned above.
<Dylan____> Ok
<daftykins> essentially the last 10 minutes have been a huge circle where we told you what was what immediately
<Dylan____> Yes but this is all new to me
<daftykins> sorry, 35 mins :P
<daftykins> yeah but instead of asking what you think is the situation, you should've started with "i'm looking at the list in the additional drivers window..."
<Dylan____> So those additonal drivers arnt installed yet right?
<daftykins> i'm not going to repeat myself.
<k1l_> Dylan____: so i really suggest you admit yourself that you are a beginner now, again. since the "i use windows since 100 years" is not helping much now.
<Kak> good evening
<daftykins> hi
<k1l_> Dylan____: we answered you that already. its just a listing about what drivers are offered in the ubuntu repos. so mark the nvidia driver you want to use. then click ok(or acccept or such) and it will install that driver
<Dylan____> im done honestly if you are not willing to support me with infomation with what im asking well like i said this is a channel that has people not willing to give there help to people im going to leave the chat now and go on the fourms ...
<k1l_> Dylan____: stop making drama!
<Ben64> some people don't want to read, you guys tried
<daftykins> first facepalm of the year.
<daftykins> HNY btw guys \o
<ruach> hi, who has a link to installing ubuntu on mac wiki please
<k1l_> enough internet for today. i am going to sleep :)
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ruach> thanks for the headstart on the install, much appreciate it
<KimmoNO> Why has not Exim in Ubuntu 12.04 not been updated since december 2012? I thought security vulnerabilities would be patched? Or am I missing something?
<daftykins> how are you checking?
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet on a repo fail
<KimmoNO> Here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exim4
<daftykins> right but on your actual 12.04 install, how are you checking?
<daftykins> maybe a specific major version has been moved on from since 2012
<daftykins> if you want newer, time to upgrade that LTS.
<KimmoNO> exim -bV and looking at build date. Also checked the executable.
<KimmoNO> daftykins: Yes, clearly. But I was sure that security vulnerabilities would be patched.
<tomreyn> KimmoNO: the application may report the same version as the original source code of this application did when release. use "dpkg -l exim4" to review the actual ubuntu patch level.
<daftykins> !info exim precise
<ubottu> Package exim does not exist in precise
<daftykins> !info exim4 precise
<ubottu> exim4 (source: exim4): metapackage to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.76-3ubuntu3.2 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sw0rdfish> I should format a new installation in ext4 right?
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: yes but you wouldn't have been asked that
<tomreyn> KimmoNO: 3ubuntu3.2 here points to the ubuntu patch level, those are bug fixes and - more likely - security patches made by debian and ubuntu folks to ensure these packages remain secure, even though they are based on an old release.
<tomreyn> KimmoNO: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exim4 points at the source code of the official ("upstream") Exim release, it does not show you the patches which were applied to the Ubuntu packages.
<KimmoNO> right
<sw0rdfish> daftykins I chose to do manual partitioning, only because for some reason I thought of separating / and /home... but this is for a senior citizen with not much to do except skype, facebook, thunderbird, chrome or chromium usage
<daftykins> only 16 months left for precise now though :)
<sw0rdfish> so maybe I should just let it auto install things and choose the option to install the system with LVM
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: yeah don't need to know the target user every time ;)
<daftykins> what size disk?
<sw0rdfish> 250GB
<KimmoNO> daftykins: Yes, I also need something better than TLS 1.0 :p
<daftykins> i would avoid LVM and do a 20GB / , swap and rest /
<sw0rdfish> ugh
<lubuntu> irc.explosionirc.net
<tomreyn> KimmoNO: sorry, it actually does, in the "precise-security" branch, which indeed has no commits since 2012.
<sw0rdfish> not sure what you mean there daftykins buddy. soooo, 20GB for / and like 3GB for swap and the rest for /home ?
 * daftykins facepalms
<KimmoNO> http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-10919/product_id-19563/version_id-137215/year-2014/opec-1/Exim-Exim-4.76.html
<daftykins> yeah i meant /home on the end there.
<sw0rdfish> :D
<sw0rdfish> oh an idea just came to me as you mentioned swap, daftykins, can't I make enough swap like 5GB or whatever so that KDE can run smoothly on a 2GB(RAM) laptop ?
<daftykins> that's not even vaguely what swap is.
<sw0rdfish> ok
<sw0rdfish> if I recall correctly, swap is used by the system when the actual RAM usage reaches 100%?
<daftykins> yep, or to switch out programs that don't need frequent access
<daftykins> but because that's on a rubbish mechanical HDD in the system you're dealing with, it can't polish a turd
<daftykins> (i.e. make that thing any better)
<sw0rdfish> so it can't be useful for the situation I described, like if KDE reaches 1.5GB of RAM usage other programs like thunderbird, chromium could maybe use swap?
<sw0rdfish> ahh.
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: if you ever used a celeron based computer that's run out of RAM and is dipping into swap on a mechanical disk, you would suddenly develop an urge to kill
<daftykins> it's a horrific experience
<sw0rdfish> wow, haha
<sw0rdfish> oooooKAY then...
<tomreyn> KimmoNO: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-2957.html
<ubottu> The dmarc_process function in dmarc.c in Exim before 4.82.1, when EXPERIMENTAL_DMARC is enabled, allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via the From header in an email, which is passed to the expand_string function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2957)
<sw0rdfish> daftykins you do know they still sell intel celeron based laptops
<tomreyn> KimmoNO: the other CVE patch is missing though http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-2972.html
<ubottu> expand.c in Exim before 4.83 expands mathematical comparisons twice, which allows local users to gain privileges and execute arbitrary commands via a crafted lookup value. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-2972)
<KimmoNO> Yes, that is what I found too.
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: a celeron from today has a different use-case than the first ever that came out, so you can't apply a statement from one to the other without details
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: this is also completely off topic and tiresome now :/
<weiyang> Hi, all, I tried to use tweak tool to exchange ctrl and cap on ubuntu 15.10, but seems not work.
<azure32>  /part ubuntu
<Onions420> What a troll
<sw0rdfish> daftykins well holy moly I'm sorry for making you tired bro ... wouldn't want that now.
<Onions420> sw0rdfish: How experienced of a user are you?
<daftykins> that's not what tiresome means :)
<xJeremyCx> hey guys
<xJeremyCx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14364895/ <- is my fdisk output
<xJeremyCx> why does it has 2 partitions  of the same size?
<daftykins> sudo parted -l ; would be nicer
<daftykins> nope 4 is an extended partition, logical drives exist within that. likely this is something like a Sony or Acer where the disk came split into C: and D: in Windows to begin with
<xJeremyCx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14364917/
<sw0rdfish> Onions420 not much hardcore experience here
<xJeremyCx> my laptop came with 2 partitions. one for windows. I splited another partition for ubuntu
<xJeremyCx> I'd like to know which one is my primary partition(the one with windows)
<kenweill> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<kenweill> Graphics:  Card-1: Intel 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<kenweill>            Card-2: NVIDIA GF119M [GeForce 610M]
<kenweill>            X.Org 1.17.1 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1366x768@60.0hz
<kenweill>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel Ivybridge Mobile GLX Version 3.0 Mesa 10.5.9
<rww> xJeremyCx: 1 is a vendor recovery partition, 2 is your windows boot partition, 3 is probably your main windows partition. 4 is a container for 5, 6, and 7. 5 is a second windows partition, 6 is your linux data partition, 7 is your linux swap partition
<xJeremyCx> thanks
<daftykins> xJeremyCx: it's pretty obvious if you read the sizes and file systems
<rww> i'd imagine 1, 2, and 3 came with your computer.
<daftykins> and a 4 which is no more, i'd wager :)
<rww> wouldn't surprise me, vendors tend to do that these days ;(
<xJeremyCx> :3
<daftykins> it's good, data storage away from Windows :D anyway /ot with me
<xJeremyCx> it is possible to fix bad sectors in the windows partition?
<daftykins> no, that's a failed disk drive.
<daftykins> you need to replace it
<xJeremyCx> :\
<Onions420> sw0rdfish: I feel you man
<daftykins> show us the SMART info? "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<xJeremyCx> how much is a 500GB hdd nowdays?
<rww> xJeremyCx: laptop or desktop sized?
<xJeremyCx> laptop
<xJeremyCx> it's from 2011
<daftykins> i don't know where in the world you are for an appropriate currency.
<Onions420> xJeremyCx: I'd say around 30 USD
<daftykins> you wouldn't replace it like for like
<xJeremyCx> thanks, Onions420
<daftykins> xJeremyCx: run the above :)
<xJeremyCx> here you go
<xJeremyCx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14365008/
<daftykins> xJeremyCx: mmm it's not so bad right now, but you should backup your data and prepare for the worst.
<xJeremyCx> :\
<daftykins> it could snowball
<daftykins> if you keep using it, you may even cease to be able to boot one OS or the other in time
<Onions420> You should always have a backup if you have important stuff
<xJeremyCx> windows was extremely laggy, and the event app keeps logging that there are bad blocks
<xJeremyCx> I ran "badblocks -sv /dev/sda" and there were 13 errors :\
<xJeremyCx> there is no way to fix it?
<Onions420> xJeremyCx: I'm going to be a little generic here, have you defragged your hdd?
<xJeremyCx> yep
<Onions420> xJeremyCx: Disk check?
<xJeremyCx> I ran chkdsk on windows, it said there was no error
<ice9> how to reflect changes by xbindkey like sound volume and screen brightness in the unity settings slider?
<daftykins> you can't fix a failing drive, like i said already
<ruach> is there an iso download for mac under ubuntu/downloads?
<Onions420> xJeremyCx: Yeah daftykins is right if the drive is failing there's nothing to do but replace it
<xJeremyCx> oh shet ._.
<xJeremyCx> fml
<tomreyn> ruach: what is an "iso download for mac"?
<sw0rdfish> should the type of new partitions for / and /home be Primary or Logical
<Onions420> ruach: You want a copy of mac OS X?
<tomreyn> xJeremyCx: if you can afford it, do yourself a favor and replace your hdd by an ssd
<tomreyn> xJeremyCx: it will feel like a whole new computer (almost)
<daftykins> Onions420: it's not appropriate to be throwing around software illegally in any channel on freenode.
<sw0rdfish> goign with logical cuz this isn't windows :)
<xJeremyCx> ssd is quite expensive, and I don't know if it can fit into my laptop or not
<xJeremyCx> do they have the same size?
<daftykins> yes
<tomreyn> xJeremyCx: there are both HDDs and SSDs which fit into laptops, yes
<daftykins> ##hardware can help you with more since that's off topic here.
<Onions420> daftykins: I just asked, never offered any links. I know the rules man, and I have some morality
<Berzerker> hey couple questions for anyone who can help, first, my GRUB seems to be ignoring any timeout settings, pastebin of default/grub here http://pastebin.com/LWmbH0Sz
<daftykins> Onions420: perhaps consider PM in future then :)
<ruach> tomreyn: what about .img is that for a mac ?
<tomreyn> ruach: ".img" usually refers to a file name extension. it is not a well defined format.
<xJeremyCx> thanks for your suggestions
<xJeremyCx> you guys helped me a lot ;)
<Bashing-om> sw0rdfish:
<daftykins> there are channels for mac talk, you can take that topic to them :)
<sw0rdfish> Bashing-om ?
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: / would be primary and swap and /home could be logical, but it doesn't matter really
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: also it's not Windows, but MBR partition table talk which is standard across both OSs.
<daftykins> on an MBR formatted disk, primary, extended and logical drive partitions are standard
<toggafasimdh> why am i banned from freenode?
<daftykins> toggafasimdh: couldn't care less, go ask #freenode
<compdoc> we dont like you
<compdoc> jk
<toggafasimdh> no i mean from the entire network
<Berzerker> toggafasimdh: you're connected right now, you're not banned
<daftykins> toggafasimdh: yes, go ask THEM.
<toggafasimdh> Berzerker: are you sure you're not banned?
<Berzerker> daftykins: any ideas? checked for recordfail in grubenv and nothing there either
<toggafasimdh> isn't this where all the banned people go?
<daftykins> toggafasimdh: don't be stupid, read the topic.
<Bashing-om> sw0rdfish: 'logical' parition are in the "container" extended . one may have 4 primary partitions  in MBR scheme . One of those primary partiions may be a logical one containing the  logical partitions .
<daftykins> Berzerker: sorry, bed time for me
<sw0rdfish> I see.
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: any ideas?
<ruach> how do i find the mac talk ? i go xchat ->network list  ->to where for help with the ubuntu install?
<daftykins> !alis | ruach
<ubottu> ruach: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> no i just meant to talk about mac things it'd be a mac channel, ubuntu support is still here
<choki> Hi can someone help me pls? Im trying to install latest emacs 24.5 but  I always get the error about "unmet dependencies" http://ix.io/n6A
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: I will look and see what I can see .
<ruach> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> no you don't type the same trigger again...
<HappyHippie> hi.. what is better to use.. vm ware? Or virtual box???
<daftykins> HappyHippie: virtualbox is open source, vmware is not
<daftykins> use what you want.
<daftykins> HappyHippie: your plan of having a Windows VM atop Linux to use a TV card is insane, however.
<HappyHippie> why so daftykins , dont you think it will work??
<daftykins> it's a ridiculous plan
<HappyHippie> why?
<daftykins> two OSs to use a piece of hardware - it screams no.
<Berzerker> daftykins: so what happend to going to bed?
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: " #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<HappyHippie> will linux and windows 10 vbox share hardware.. ie soundcard?
<daftykins> Berzerker: it's all a conspiracy, i'm really just avoiding helping you specifically
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: I tried it with all configurations of that line uncommented, removed and set to false, and none of them worked
<Berzerker> daftykins: certainly seems like it
<daftykins> wow you didn't notice that was a joke did you?
<Berzerker> I did, just pointing out what I'm thinking
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: " #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true " se tot false, and " GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=10 ' system default is 30 = why change it ?
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: it not being 30 is not my issue, it doesn't have any timeout at all
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: sits at GRUB until I select an OS
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: Single ubuntu operating system installed ?
<Berzerker> and windows
<daftykins> i don't know whether to ignore you or cringe :(
<Kalov> how do i format a HDD connected to my ubuntu computer?
<daftykins> run gparted
<Berzerker> daftykins: I mean, if you're upset that I didn't think your joke was hilarious, then *shrug*
<daftykins> nah i just think you're an idiot for crying i wasn't helping
<daftykins> baaai
<Berzerker> lol k
<sw0rdfish> Kalov, yes, gparted is good for that. You should be able to find nice and easy to follow guides via google. :)
<cfhowlett> !format | Kalov
<ubottu> Kalov: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: Standard to offer the choice of which operating sysyem to boot. I would not recommend a setting of '0' . That might be trouble to deal with in times of trouble .
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: it's not 0...
<Berzerker> it's 10
<Berzerker> more than enough time for me to hit a key and switch something
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: And ... you do not have a countdown to boot the default system from the 10 seconds ?
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: correct
<Berzerker> no countdown, sits forever
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: lemme hunt .. I am aware that is a setting  to enable the countdown .
<squinty> fwiw, i have experienced this after a dirty shut down   ie  power outage or lockup etc.  after rebooting and a clean shutdown, grub will boot as normal.
<texla> Ubuntu 14.04  I installed an apps in unity a launcher shows on screen but able to lock it open for future use
<xJeremyCx> hey guys, is there any software which allows me to transfer files over lan from ubuntu to a windows desktop?
<Bashing-om> Berzerker: "/etc/default/grub and add the variable GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT. >> For >=1, menu will display for the specified number of seconds. " looks to me that this setting disables the countdown .
<cfhowlett> !samba | xJeremyCx
<ubottu> xJeremyCx: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<xJeremyCx> thx
<Berzerker> Bashing-om: the setting adds a timeout if the system records a boot failure, by default it's not there so it doesn't put in a timeout. that's not causing the issue
<ruach> samba have info on pairing ubuntu across to windows, wirelessly?
<cfhowlett> !samba | ruach
<ubottu> ruach: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<nicomachus> how can I figure out what is running on a particular..socket?
<nicomachus> when starting mpd I get the error: socket: Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use
<ruach> may i please have advice on moving to a room i found with alis?
<nicomachus> ruach: /join #newroomname
<ruach> youre all much helpful, its been entertaining ; )
<TomsDinner> Hi, is it illegal to convince people to microwave they're apple products?
<nicomachus> !guidelines > TomsDinner
<ubottu> TomsDinner, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> TomsDinner, idiotic questions quickly lead to idiots getting kicked out of here.  check your guidelines
<TomsDinner> Okay thanks, but how was that an idiotic question?
<cfhowlett> .... and  you are added to /ignore ....
<TomsDinner> K thanks, I hope ubuntu dies
<tambu> I'm having a slowdown with systemd on bootup. according to systemd it takes 2mins+ for ifup-wait-all-auto.service to start up. The part I don't get is that my network/interfaces file is all static there is no DHCP.. so how can it be hung up like this?
<joeb3_> tambu, make sure your hostname is listed in /etc/hosts
<tambu> hrm it's not.. but I just found that if I blank out the eth1.2 interface config in my network/interfaces the hang goes away..
<C0nfuseki> Thining: Hey there... I recently saw a video regarding booting Linux hard-drive in another computer. And I want to know if anyone here has had experience with changing the filesystem's UUID in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?  my /boot/grub/grub.cfg tells me that "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub"... So I'm looking for ideas on how
<C0nfuseki>  to get the UUID from the device on the other computer and configure my settings so I can 'plug and play' between my machines if I wanted.
<tomreyn> C0nfuseki: these UUIDs refer to the file systems. you do not need to change them to move a full disk from one computer to the other.
<tomreyn> they are also not bound to specific hardware.
<C0nfuseki> hmmm. okay; well, a youtube video seems to depict otherwise: www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_lhqg_p21k
<C0nfuseki> the guy takes his hardrive out and plugs it into another computer and it doesn't run. Was just checking how I should configure If i wanted to change.
<tomreyn> this wouldn't be the first incident of someone on the internet being wrong. ;)
<tomreyn> but i'm not saying he is, i'm not going to watch a 23m video to tell whether or not he is
<C0nfuseki> no worries. that's fair enough.
<tomreyn> it really depends on how you plan to be using the driver you want to swap
<tomreyn> *drive
<tomreyn> you didn't go into detail on this, yet
<tomreyn> is this drive you mean to swap going to be the only one to be used on both computers?
<tomreyn> are you going to boot off it?
<C0nfuseki> yes. I would like to boot on another computer.
<C0nfuseki> the same diskdrive.
<tomreyn> will it just be an additional drive while you keep the 'main driver' in those computers at all time? things like these would be good to know.
<tambu> joeb3_ unfortunately adding the hostname didn't resolve the issue with the boot hang
<C0nfuseki> no. it would be a replacement.
<tomreyn> if it'S the only disk drive on either comßputer then i would expect it to boot out of the box.
<C0nfuseki> on a fresh OS install. yes.
<C0nfuseki> i am was merely asking if anyone had to change their UUID to allow this; and if so, how they managed to do this. It appears that once a UUID is found, the kernel stubbornly tries to find it on boot.
<C0nfuseki> *look for (i meant)
<C0nfuseki> Thank you for your input, tomreyn.
<Ben64> uuid has nothing to do with moving a drive into another system
<tomreyn> C0nfuseki: so, you're asking about (1) how to edit grub configuration to boot a device with a different UUID than the ones found / generated during OS installation and (2) how to change UUIDs?
<C0nfuseki> okay. thank you, anyway. :)
<Guest98542> hola
<tomreyn> hi Guest98542
<tomreyn> !es | Guest98542
<ubottu> Guest98542: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deostroll1> and I've also got another completely unrelated (to pitvi) issue - http://askubuntu.com/questions/701356/unable-to-change-the-graphics-driver
<C0nfuseki> @tomreyn pretty much wanting to prevent a "unable to find root device" after boot.
<tomreyn> C0nfuseki: with the use case you discussed so far I do not expect this to occur. If it does, please come back here and discuss your configuration in detail and get more support.
<C0nfuseki> but people have suggested it might be another issue... I'm happy to drop the matter.
<C0nfuseki> thank you.
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Lope> I want to configure asterisk to receive calls from my DID number, and forward them to my softphone. I'd like to use IAX2. Can you recommend steps or a guide for doing this on ubuntu 14.04?
<tomreyn> deostroll1: there is a utility called powertop from Intel which you can install and run. It can hint on which application or process draws a lot of power, so you can get an idea of what you need to optimize to extend battery life. don't follow the suggestions the tool makes without reading up opn them closely, though, since as always when you optimize power consumption this can (in the worst case) result in permanent damage to your hardware.
<tomreyn> Lope: I copuldn't (maybe someone else here can), but have you tried asking in an asterisk specific channel?
<alfian> halo semua
<alfian> apa kabar
<OerHeks> hi alfian, english only please
<alfian> oh sure sorry
<alfian> what're we talking about?
<OerHeks> the usual ubuntu issues, as you entered ubuntu support.
<alfian> yap...
<Guest3966> anybody knows where should I look in the source files to add some key shortcuts to a gnome program?
<HermitOnAForest> found https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Gedit/DevGettingStarted and https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Gedit/RoadMap
<OerHeks> Why the sourcecode for making keys ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<OerHeks> You only need to know howto run/call the command in bash
<HermitOnAForest> hi OerHeks
<HermitOnAForest> thanks for your help
<HermitOnAForest> I'd like to add shortcuts mostly to navigate between tabs
<HermitOnAForest> for instance ctrl+pgup and ctrl+pgdn to move between adjacent tabs
<HermitOnAForest> can I move between tabs from bash after the program is running?
<Ben64> HermitOnAForest: what program are you trying to move tabs in
<OerHeks> In tabs like a browser?
<HermitOnAForest> Ben64 gedit
<Ben64> HermitOnAForest: already exists, ctrl+alt+page up
<HermitOnAForest> gedit 3.10.4
<alfian> can i run kde in ubuntu?
<Ben64> alfian: yes
<HermitOnAForest> wow great!
<Ev0luti0n_> yup
<HermitOnAForest> thanks
<alfian> i'm newbie
<OerHeks> alt1 + alt2 + alt3 etc
<alfian> how can i do it?
<HermitOnAForest> thank you Ben64. I'll learn how to change the source code some other day!
<HermitOnAForest> OerHeks, great!
<OerHeks> found in the gedit >top panel > documents
<Ben64> alfian: you can install kubuntu-desktop or plasma-desktop or kde-plasma-desktop
<HermitOnAForest> why don't people use the same shortcuts most often?
<alfian> ohh... sure? i try it first
<HermitOnAForest> like, is there a project to universalize shortcuts or something?
<Ben64> no
<nicomachus> https://xkcd.com/927/
<OerHeks> Yes, there are rules, free and used shortcuts, see that 1st url
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<HermitOnAForest> oh yes, OerHeks, shame on me
<OerHeks> Common application shortcuts, System shortcuts, Application-specific shortcuts ..
<HermitOnAForest> nicomachus LOL
<HermitOnAForest> yes, OerHeks, I only hope the consensus grow with time, but as nicomachus reminds us, maybe that's not possible
<HermitOnAForest> although there are other shortcuts, what if I wanted to change, just to become the same as in other programs, or do anything similar to change a small detail that annoys me, etc? Is there any tutorial on this sort of thing? Maybe if more users learn how to change small things in their programs, the potential of Linux would faster become a reality
<Bashing-om> HermitOnAForest: I can not vouch as I have not done it .. but this may prove interesting to you : http://butlerpc.net/blog/2011/01/using-xbindkeys-on-ubuntu-linux-to-remap-key-commands/ .
<[[Mew2]]> guys
<[[Mew2]]> how do i ftp into ubuntu
<[[Mew2]]> whats the name of the app i need on the server
<Ben64> you should use sftp instead of ftp, much more secure, and all you need is an ssh server running
<[[Mew2]]> im connected via terminal ssh atm, i want to winscp into it tho
<Ben64> yes, winscp does sftp
<[[Mew2]]> is the sftp server running by default or how do i check it?
<[[Mew2]]> never mind im in
<[[Mew2]]> thanks
<tomreyn> [[Mew2]]: please try not to take this personal: you really should not consider running a hosting business with your current level of technical expertise, yet.
<[[Mew2]]> wow tomreyn do i even know you? stalking me much?
<tomreyn> actualyl that's off-topic here, sorry. feel free to PM if you'd like to discuss it more.
<[[Mew2]]> i think this is first time i ever seen you
<_cb> join #javascript
<tomreyn> see my private message, thanks.
<[[Mew2]]> no thanks
<[[Mew2]]> you can keep your comments to your self
<[[Mew2]]> in fact your going on ignore tomreyn, thanks bye
<tomreyn> hmm i guess i should have tried to phrase this in a more positive way.
<li_> hi
<mabus> what's the preferred way to graphically access an ubuntu desktop nowadays? vnc? something built into x? something else?
<li_> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<rww> li_: install the build-essential metapackage
<li_> yes I have installed it
<li_> but it's still doesn't work
<SchrodingersScat> !vnc | mabus
<ubottu> mabus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<HermitOnAForest> thanks Bashing-om, only now I saw it
<[[Mew2]]> drwx------ 2 root root  4096 Jan  2 04:32 keys
<[[Mew2]]> if i chmod 777 this, how do i get it back to its current state?
<HermitOnAForest> Although something tells me that modify the source code should be a cleaner solution than using an intermediate software
<SchrodingersScat> [[Mew2]]: chmod 700
<[[Mew2]]> thanks SchrodingersScat
<Robbie> Hi
<Robbie> Hello everyone!
<tomreyn> hi Robbie
<Robbie> hi
<li_> how can i updata my gcc
<[[Mew2]]> -rw------- 1 root root 1704 Jan  2 04:30 client1.key
<[[Mew2]]> whats the chmod number for this?
<Robbie> Hello Im back
<Robbie> chmod
<rww> [[Mew2]]: r=4, w=2, x=1. first number is for user, second number is for group, third number is for other
<rww> [[Mew2]]: so you have rw for user, so that's 4+2=6, and nothing for the other two, so 0. so 600.
<[[Mew2]]> thanks rwp
<[[Mew2]]> rww sorry*
<Veilireave> Lola?
<Veilireave> Olla
<HermitOnAForest> hi Veilireave
<Veilireave> I had a question involving installing a multi boot system :)
<HermitOnAForest> what are the systems involved?
<HermitOnAForest> Like, Ubuntu and Windows?
<Veilireave> Windows 10 and Ubuntu 14.04 server.. Which os should do the partitioning
<rww> install Windows 10, either creating a partition and leaving empty room, or resizing the partition down from within Windows, then install Ubuntu
<HermitOnAForest> Well, most of the times I did a multi boot system, it stoped working sooner or later. So, are you sure you want to divide a Ubuntu Server with a Windows on the same machine?
<Veilireave> I recently had 2 separate drives one Windows 10 and a new Ubuntu 14.04 install.. The new Ubuntu messed up the boot loader on Windows 10.. Which was encrypted and it now messed up
<Veilireave> Also iv had a beer or two so...
<HermitOnAForest> lol
<HermitOnAForest> well, sure about Ubuntu Server, no Desktop?
<Lurchy> My instance of ubuntu server GUi doesnt seem to see this 500 gb drive I installed
<Veilireave> Idk I once had Windows xp,7,osx10.8,ubuntudesktop 10.x that was ridicolouse
<Lurchy> why would ubu not see a drive?
<Veilireave> I don't like all the extra crap that comes with the desktop so I usually install server then the gnome basic thing
<HermitOnAForest> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop, after using 12.04 for a couple of years. I think 14.04 Desktop great
<Veilireave> Unity3 or whtvr.. Boo
<HermitOnAForest> right, yeah, I'd try rww suggestion
<HermitOnAForest> and when using windows, I still prefer XP or 7
<Veilireave> I was all about 7 until I gave 10 a good try
<HermitOnAForest> I just hate how they keep changing things from place to place, and also changing their names, so nobody EVER get expert in any system!
<Veilireave> Mesh... My Windows 10 is botched it'll be a pain in the butt to make a new install usb without system to create it with
<HermitOnAForest> Best option to me is to become good enough on Linux so I'll never need Windows again :)
<Veilireave> ^
<Veilireave> I wish I could ditch Windows but I still like games :(
<HermitOnAForest> I played CounterStrike on my Ubuntu 12.04
<HermitOnAForest> looks like things are starting to change?
<HermitOnAForest> if your windows is botched, then formatting is usually the best option
<Veilireave> Are there any tools on Ubuntu to make a Windows install usb
<Veilireave> I don't think so
<tomreyn> you can install that other OS on removable media by now, and run it from there. so you can plug it in just when you really need it.
<Veilireave> Mehh.. Drunk tired... Sleep... Thnks for help
<RubberBoa1> hi
<RubberBoa1> clear
<Lurchy> hey everyone
<Lurchy> can  i move my ubuntu install over to a neww ssd drive i got?
<Lurchy> is it easy?
<Lurchy> take asnapshot of this IDE drive that has my ubuntu installation on it...then copy it onto this SSD drive
<Lurchy> so I can boot up and work a lot faster
<tomreyn> Lurchy: how old is your old installation?
<tomreyn> or rather, which ubuntu version created it
<Lurchy> it was 14
<Lurchy> I just upgraded to 15
<tomreyn> 14.04 LTS?
<Lurchy> I believe so
<tomreyn> maybe you could run "sudo parted -l", remove the serial numbers and paste it to a pastebin to look at?
<tomreyn> actually there are no serial numbers in that output
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Lurchy
<ubottu> Lurchy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sandGorgon> hi guys - what is the recommended  docker storage backend for ubuntu  ? I'm not able to figure out whether I should use devicemapper, aufs, etc ?
<Lurchy> hmmm
<Lurchy> I dont understand why you are requesting that
<Lurchy> cant I just copy the image over as I have doen in windows?
<Lurchy> or is there something different I am not aware of
<tomreyn> Lurchy, yes you could boot from a live usb key or a cdrom or some other hard drive and then just copy your existing hard disk contents to the new ssd.
<tomreyn> Lurchy: however, this would only work if the SSD has the same or more capacity (or course), and may not allow you to benefit from later improvements to disk partitioning.
<tomreyn> ..as well as file system improvements
<tomreyn> the reason i suggested you could provide the old disks' partitoning scheme is that it would allow to make a better recomemndation
<tomreyn> this is not necessary to come up with the rather general statement i just provided, though.
<paul___> ^X
<paul___> .
<paul___> quit
<ripvanwinkle> hey
<mick_> hello
<mick_> can someone help me please
<mick_> i am  not able to access my user account, i only have guest access
<Ben64> mick_: you need to explain your problem in detail first
<mick_> when i type in my user account password, i dont have access to that account. but when i switch to my guest account i am able to use internet and such, but a window opens up saying, when i log out, all my work that i was looking at for the session will be deleted and my computer willreturn to default when i shut it down
<tomreyn> the latter is the nature of a / the guest account, so that's working as intended.
<tomreyn> now for why you cannot login, that's worth a closer look.
<tomreyn> mick_: what are the error messages you get to see when you try to login and it fails? which changes have you made since it worked and when it stopped working? is there a chance you forgot or mistyped your password (caps lock)?
<mick_> yes but as a temporary. my problem is, i do not have any icons to the left of the screen to work with in my user account
<tomreyn> so you actually can log in to your normal account, it's 'just' that the interface is not as expected then?
<mick_> i am using the same password that i used when the OP WAS INSTALLED
<tomreyn> did you mean to write "OS", not "OP"?
<mick_> NO, I CAN ONLY USE MY GUEST ACCOUNT
<mick_> OH SORRY OS
<tomreyn> okay so something else must have changed since you last logged in successfully to your normal user account. do you have any idea what might have happened?
<tomreyn> (sorry if i posted this twice)
<tomreyn> mick_: maybe you would like to reset your https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mick_> i do not have the disk, tried a reboot still unable to access the account. it shows up on the screen, but when i type in my password, nothing, no icons just the background appear
<mick_> can i try ?
<tomreyn> which disk are you referring to?
<mick_> the disk to install the operating system
<amicrawler> may be some bdy could shead some light on this
<amicrawler> Failed to load UI file; please check your installation
<amicrawler> trying to get sound on sheepshaver
<amicrawler> been working on in it for the last 4hrs  no luck
<tomreyn> mick_: you should not need installation media to reset your password. however, based on what you said last, you are able to login to your normal user account, so resetting your password will not help. you need to find out what is wrong with your window manager and fix this.
<Ben64> mick_: log in to your user, then hit CTRL+ALT+T, does a terminal window open?
<amicrawler> oh well i guess oss is not used any more
<tomreyn> amicrawler: i don't think this application is supported here. The error message you posted seems to refer the gstreamer-properties application which is part of...
<tomreyn> !package gnome-media
<lrs> HI, I managed to break my install while upgrading to 16.04. I only have a Debian live cd right now. Is this possible to fix in any way?
<Ben64> lrs: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support
<tomreyn> amicrawler: ...which only exists in ubuntu wily.
<tomreyn> actually the last line is false, sorry.
<mick__> hey guys ya that control+ alt + T did not work
<tomreyn> mick__: do you know which graphical desktop / window manager you are using? the default one of ubuntu, unity? or gnome, xfce, kde etc?
<tomreyn> also, which ubuntu version are you on?
<mick__> 14.04 LTS
<tomreyn> thanks for answering one of two questions.
<tomreyn> if you press ctrl-alt-f1 you should get a text login, are you able to login fine there?
<mick__> i wish i knew how to answer your first question
<tomreyn> okay, that's fine then. i will assuem you installed the default ubuntu and are using the default 'unity' desktop, not xubuntu, kubuntu or the like.
<tomreyn> on the text based loign, you need to type your username, which will be printed on screen as you type it, then your password - which will not be printed on screen at all (not even as stars or dots).
<lrs> Ben64 my question is probably more on how I can save my install and install a new kernel than updating I thibk
<tomreyn> lrs: if you already started the upgrade that's not relevant since you're no longer on a stable release. i can try to help on the other channel in case you could not get help there so far.
<lrs> Tomreyn,  ok check it out
<Jonii> mick__: if you're still here, ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back on graphical interface
<IcaThuS> quit
<mikel123> join
<mikel123> hello there
<mikel123> i ed some help with blueman adapters
<mikel123> need
<HappyHippie> i need help too
<oaulakh> i have a question why my internet run slow on ubuntu and faster on windows, means i love linux but this annoying thing make me feel lost, is there any solution
<Ben64> oaulakh: need more information
<kaosu> Is disabling dnsmasq by commenting out the appropriate section of the NetworkManager.conf safe to do in terms of system stability? I also removed postfix from the system and create some overrides for services I am not using. The system itself is stable and works fine, but will these changes negatively affect any future upgrades to another LTS release?
<Cysioland> Can I make it so that disk stays powered when I suspend?
<oaulakh> i have a question why my internet run slow on ubuntu and faster on windows, means i love linux but this annoying thing make me feel lost, is there any solution
<phpmyadmin> hello guys
<oaulakh> hi
<phpmyadmin> I have this error when am trying to connect to phpmyadmin on ubuntu:  #2003 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2003 in junit (Ubuntu) "missing documentation files in junit-doc (not sure why junit-doc isn't a src package when its in the repository)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2003
<kaosu> oaulakh: Well, an issue like that could be caused by a wide variety of reasons, but have ran any speedtests to confirm your thoughts? In addition, it is quite possible that your connection speeds being reduced when using Ubuntu might be related to poor driver performance compared to the Windows counterpart.
<mxO> hello, i am not able to select resolution of 2560 x 1440, can anyone help?
<oaulakh> kaosu, so can i fix it?
<kaosu> oaulakh: Are you using a wireless or wired connection? This can either reinforce of completely dismiss my theory about poor driver performance (mostly).
<oaulakh> kaosu, wireless
<kaosu> Do you happen to know the chipset your wireless card uses?
<oaulakh> its something aethrous i dunno what, laptop is sony vpceh25en
<k1l_> oaulakh: lspci or lsusb will list the device
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14367382/
<vincent42> hi all, in ubuntu 14.04 , I'm trying to have a normal user mount  a usb disk from command line
<vincent42> what is the proper way ? seems to be udiskctl but it require password from and admin user
<oaulakh> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14367382/
<oaulakh> kaosu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14367382/
<mxO> so i have tried xrandr etc but not working
<thefallenone> new to irc
<kaosu> oaulakh: The Atheros AR9285 chipset seems to have good GNU/Linux support, so I doubt it is a driver issue. Have you tried temporarily disabling all of your browser's extensions to see if the problem might be caused by too many (or poorly written) extensions?
<k1l_> oaulakh: Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)     that is your wifi card
<baumy> does anyone know how to change the size of the login window in lightdm?
<baumy> using the lightdm-gtk-greeter, and not actually on ubuntu, but don't know a better place to ask
<phpmyadmin> I have this error when am trying to connect to phpmyadmin on ubuntu:  #2003 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2003 in junit (Ubuntu) "missing documentation files in junit-doc (not sure why junit-doc isn't a src package when its in the repository)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2003
<oaulakh> kaosu, my browser have no addons and any backgroud network processing i dunno why it's slow, i install clean ubuntu only for my education purpose but when you start surffing internet and see stuff slow i have to switch back to windows, it's not a good thing :(
<kaosu> oaulakh: Have you installed any software like TOR or anything else similar?
<oaulakh> kaosu, not yet
<kaosu> oaulakh: Run a speedtest (or try downloading a large file for 1 minute just to get some speed averages) and see if it is actually some type of connection issue.
<mxO> http://pastebin.com/3Va8dgyE output of xrandr if someone can help
<kaosu> If you're able to download a file as your full connection speed, then the issue is probably going to be some software issue that you will need to hunt down.
<oaulakh> kaosu, i tell when i boot into winodows network and yourtutbe any onther surffing sites goes cool but when i boot in ubuntu you can not play vedio on youtube or anyother site on ubuntu, means if i want to watch lectures i have to boot back in windows, problemis in my os but i where to find and solve it
<Cysioland> Can I make it so that disk stays powered when I suspend?
<kaosu> oaulakh: Open a terminal and type "ping google.com" without the quotes. Link me to the output just for the sake of my own curiosity.
<kaosu> You can use CTRL+Z to stop the ping after like 5 attempts
<Cysioland> kaosu, CTRL+C more like, doesn't CTRL+Z freeze it?
<oaulakh> kaosu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14367444/
<kaosu> Cysioland: You're right. That was my mistake.
<oaulakh> Cysioland, yup
<k1l_> Cysioland: that would be standby aka syspend2ram.
<k1l_> Cysioland: it doesnt work for suspend2disk aka hibernation.
<Cysioland> k1l_, but it powers down disk, which is undesired, because I use hardware encryption
<Cysioland> k1l_, suspend to disk work OK, because then computer boots up the decryption software
<k1l_> Cysioland: where is the issue with power down?
<Cysioland> k1l_, because when power to the disk gets cut off, disk gets encrypted, and when I resume from suspend, there's no way to boot PBA software, so it just shits out because suddenly disk doesn't respond to writes
<Cysioland> So I have to cold boot it, then PBA boots, I enter password and it proceeds further
<kaosu> oaulakh: The output looks fine. Honestly, I am out of ideas to try and help. It sounds like this is either going to be some sort of problem with the driver for your wireless adapter or some obscure software-related issue. At this point, if it were me, I would load an Ubuntu LiveCD and see if the problem persisted.
<oaulakh> ok
<aruna> got a really irritating problem, after installing ubuntu 15.10 and then gnome-shell my window corners look really ugly. All window corners has little white areas that is supposed to be transparent. How do I fix it. example: http://imgbay.mobi/di/Screenshotfrom20160102115442-m517l.png
<k1l_> Cysioland: sorry, dont know
<Cysioland> k1l_, still better than on #ubuntu-pl, where they suggest me to ask Arch Linux people, because they often have crazy ideas
<k1l_> Cysioland: but the sense behind disc encryption is, that it is encrypted when you leave the computer (logout/standby/suspend/shutdown.....).
<Cysioland> k1l_, it's encrypted when you cut power to the disk
<jester-> aruna: more than a problem it look than a touch of class
<aruna> jester-, any idea how to fix?
<jester-> aruna: driver video ok?
<aruna> jester-, believe so
<titanium17> guys i keep trying to install nvidia 355 driver for my asus laptop running ubuntu gnome
<titanium17> but it gets stuck on reboot every time
<titanium17> and i have to purge all nvidia stuff so that i can log back in again
<jester-> aruna: look in system setting-->additional driver
<titanium17> is there any solution to this? been trying for 3 days now
<k1l_> !nomodeset | titanium17 try if that helps
<ubottu> titanium17 try if that helps: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jester-> titanium17: in addictional drivers is it tested?
<titanium17> thanks guys, i will try it now
<saeed_> hi
<titanium17> jester-, i tried installing the one in additional drivers, it seems to fail to boot as well
<saeed_> anybody can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | saeed_
<ubottu> saeed_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jester-> titanium17: which version of Ubuntu you're using
<titanium17> ubuntu gnome the LTS version
<jester-> titanium17: your pc has 2 graphic card?
<saeed_> i revive this message during upgrade my Ubuntu
<titanium17> no, its a laptop. currently it uses only the onboard graphics
<saeed_>  libc-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.20) but 2.21-0ubuntu4 is installed
<aruna> jester-, I Installed the proprietary tested driver from nvidia
<jester-> titanium17: if 2 card only tray to set nomodeset
<ikonia> aruna: from nvidia.com or from the ubuntu software center
<saeed_>  libc-bin : Depends: libc6 (< 2.20) but 2.21-0ubuntu4 is installed
<cfhowlett> !patience | saeed_,
<ubottu> saeed_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jester-> !nomodeset | titanium17
<ubottu> titanium17: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aruna> ikonia, software centre
<ikonia> aruna: that should be the best option on paper then
<ikonia> aruna: what nvidia card do you have ?
<aruna> GT 840 M or something
<aruna> ikonia, above
<ikonia> worth finding out exactly which model it is
<titanium17> ok just installed nvidia 355 from the software center
<titanium17> will try the nomodeset option now
<titanium17> thanks jester-
<haskel> if I create a new user on my ubuntu machine, and give people ssh access to that user account, all of the data in my other accounts should be safe right?
<ikonia> haskel: define "safe"
<Ben64> should be, but don't give accounts to people you don't trust
<cfhowlett> haskel, can that user access other accounts??
<EriC^^> haskel: by default your home dir can be viewed by other people
<dafb> what if your home dir is encrypted?
<EriC^^> you have to chmod 770 ~ to change that
<EriC^^> dafb: they can view it while it's decrypted and your logged on, i guess
<dafb> chmod -r ~/ 000 just to be on the safe side...
<ikonia> dafb: what ??
<haskel> ikonia, cfhowlett, EriC^^, so say I have one account admin with all my personal data, browsing history, passwords saved to browsers, etc. and then I create a new account X, if I logon to X and let people ssh into X, would they be able to access my personal data, browsing history, passwords saved to browsers, etc.?
 * dafb is laughing
<ikonia> dafb: it's not funny, please don't do that sort of thing
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | dafb
<ubottu> dafb: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cfhowlett> dafb, that ranks right up there advising rm -f.  the ops are more forgiving than I because I would kick you for such idiotic, malicious advice.
<EriC^^> haskel: yeah, by default the permissions on the home dir are 755, so others can read and execute access to your home dir
<EriC^^> haskel: type ls -ld ~<your user> , to see the permissions
<haskel> EriC^^, on my current admin account, I get: drwxr-xr-x 85
<EriC^^> yeah, the last 3 ( r-x ) are for others
<EriC^^> if you want to change that, type chmod 750 ~<your user>
<dafb> why are other accounts allowed to view your data in this day and age?
<haskel> dafb, haha agreed
<dafb> what purpose does it serve to the system?
<haskel> EriC^^, got it, so if I create a new user that I don't want accessing my data, I should chmod 750 ~new_user
<EriC^^> yeah, you can set the permissions a newly created user's home dir has in some .conf too
<Ben64> haskel: no, the other way
<EriC^^> oh, i misread
<EriC^^> yeah, you set the home dir of the user you want to protect the data of
<Ben64> haskel: set _your_ home directory to xx0 and only you and your group has access
<haskel> Ben64, how do I set the home directory to xx0? with chmod 750?
<k1l_> dafb: readable home folders are made for easier file sharing between new users.
<HappyHippie> what happens if i format a the drive of a linux instal and install another linux on a different partition? which boot loader will be loaded?
<ikonia> the one thats on the mbr
<HappyHippie> tbh im not sure
<dafb> k1l_: but why would users want to share their info in this day and age; like who wants to give anyone with access to their computer their browser history...
<cfhowlett> HappyHippie, by default, the most recently installed OS writes a new bootloader.  Hopefully it will play nice with the other OS.  Windows doesn't even try and just wipes those entries from boot options.
<ikonia> when you install a distro it normally puts the boot loader on the mbr, so normally the last one thats left
<k1l_> dafb: and most machines are one-user machines or the other users have physical access so they can evade that setting easily. so it was set the way it is for user convenience.
<HappyHippie> thanks a million guys
<dafb> k1l_: ty for the explanation still think that it should be decapricated, but i can be parinoid sometimes
<k1l_> dafb: a 750 home is not making you any more safe in this day and age.
<HappyHippie> so even though my new install is on a new drive.. the mbr of the latest install will fire?
<EriC^^> HappyHippie: no, unless you're using uefi
<HappyHippie> i dont understand i thought the last install is what booted?
<EriC^^> you'll have to set the boot order in the bios if not
<HappyHippie> is uefi microsoft 10?
<dafb> a home 750 that's fulldisk encrypted with an aes 512 bit key, that is fully shutdown when it is not in use is a little safer
<EriC^^> HappyHippie: you have windows 10?
<dafb> but not by much
<HappyHippie> yes eric
<EriC^^> HappyHippie: it's probably uefi
<HappyHippie> ive got linux on a drive that i want to replace with another flavor....
<HappyHippie> atm im dualbooting
<k1l_> dafb: that is not what we were talking about. but i think we are fine to focus on support again
<EriC^^> HappyHippie: ok, install linux and it should use or the current efi partition or create its own, and then add the entry to the efibootmgr
<EriC^^> *use the
<HappyHippie> so if i delete my old linux and install new linux on a different drive i will be able to boot the latest linux install?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you should probably fix the efibootmgr so that if you remove the new hdd, windows still boots
<EriC^^> cause if the grub efi file is still present, if you remove the new hdd, you'll end up with a grub rescue>
<emx_> i want to undelete files on a vfat formatted usb drive. i did a research and found that all (or most?) programs rescue specific file formats. is there a program that shows all deleted files on that partition (just norton undelete did)?
<EriC^^> emx_: you can try testdisk to show deleted files
<emx_> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> and photorec searches for specific file types you give it and recovers them
<EriC^^> ( it's part of the testdisk package )
<dafb> emx_: the reason why it's file type based is because you're looking for file headers in your drive, don't make any new files or you may delete your data
<emx_> EriC^^, i read about photorec. the thing is: i don't know all formats.
<EriC^^> emx_: testdisk can show you delete files
<emx_> dafb, i am creating an image of that partition which i will use for recovery purposes.
<EriC^^> ( press p over the partition after it searches for the list of them and it'll show you files, c or C recovers them )
<EriC^^> fat32 is very easy to recover deleted files on, i dont know about vfat
<emx_> EriC^^, well, i will see ^^
<emx_> does anyone know the partition type of a flashdrive?
<Ben64> it can be anything
<emx_> thought so :-/
<Ben64> what are you trying to do
<emx_> Ben64, undelete files. right now i am in the partition menu of testdisk
<emx_> and i don't know what to choose
<Ben64> what are the options
<emx_> i assume it is either "intel" or "none" i have to choose.
<emx_> btw: it is a flashdrive with one partition.
<emx_> vfat
<dafb> emx_: try one then the other...
<emx_> the full list: intel, efi gpt, humax, mac, none, sun, xbox
<Ben64> oh, that will be intel
<emx_> k
<baguzzzaji> r
<valentinas> hi, could someone help me to track down the source code files for the libpcre3 package?
<MonkeyDust> !find libpcre
<ubottu> Found: libpcre16-3, libpcre3, libpcre3-dbg, libpcre3-dev, libpcre32-3
<HappyHippie> What's worse... Unity? or Gnome3?
<MonkeyDust> valentinas  sudo apt-get source libcre3
<MonkeyDust> HappyHippie  try both, decide which hate more, yourself
<MonkeyDust> which you*
<valentinas> MonkeyDust: ah, that makes it so much easier. thanks
<sheen> !clear
<anj7> Hey I have a problem with my ubuntu laptop wifi connection, it continually disconnects to wifi even though the signals are shown full, I have to reconnect to the wifi in order to connect it. What's the problem and how can I fix it?
<emx_> Ben64, the partition table type was "none" because i made an image of the partition and not of the whole block device.
<tomreyn> anj7: what's your ubuntu version, and what's the output of this command (including parenthesis): (lsusb; lspci -k) | grep -Ei '(wireless|wlan)'
<anj7> tomreyn: ubuntu 15.10
<anj7> tomreyn: output = 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<tomreyn> anj7: actually this command instead: (lsusb; lspci -knn) | grep -Ei '(wireless|wlan)'
<titanium17> guys what is the recommended vpn client for ubuntu gnome?
<anj7> tomreyn: output = 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<titanium17> cisco's client doesnt seem to work well for me
<sora> Is there a specific trusted place for downloading lightdm themes/greeters? Similar to gnome-look, etc. All i find are peoples private PPAs
<tomreyn> anj7: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1320070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320070 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Realtek Wifi card RTL8723BE drops connection with MSI enabled" [High,Fix released]
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | titanium17 start here
<ubottu> titanium17 start here: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<tomreyn> anj7: there does not seem to be an easy solution for your ubuntu release, but this bug report discusses serveral workarounds you can give a shot
<anj7> tomreyn: I which one is the correct fix?
<ilmaisin> hi, has ubuntu 15.10 had problems with partition table getting lost
<anj7> tomreyn: yea, should I try all?
<tomreyn> anj7: placing "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" in "/etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf" and rebooting is what i'd try first of all.
<anj7> :) i was trying to do that
<tomreyn> (rebooting is not strictly necessary here, but it can end up to be easier)
<anj7> but i didn't find the file rtl8... :(
<tomreyn> anj7: you are supposed to create it
<anj7> ohh ok
<Berentoler> Okay, so I am trying to install Ubuntu on a mac.
<Berentoler> I've read the wiki.
<Berentoler> However, it keeps saying "Boot Legacy OS" in rEFInd.
<Berentoler> Should it be trying to boot a legacy OS and not an EFI one?
<anj7> tomreyn: done, should I restart my system now?
<tomreyn> anj7: it'S the easiest way to aply the change, yes
<anj7> tomreyn: ok, then cya. Thank for the help
<tomreyn> yw, gl
<Berentoler> Okay, apparently, the ubuntu livecd includes and incompatible EFI option.
<Berentoler> How do I remove the EFI option from the liveCD?
<valentinas> !find aclocal
<ubottu> Package/file aclocal does not exist in wily
<Danijel> Hello, I can't login to ubuntu forums. Just created an Ubuntu one account and then I go to forums and click login with SSO. But after that I am still not logged in. Can someone hlep me? Thanks!
<bazhang> Danijel, ask in #ubuntuforums
<cfhowlett> Danijel, look on the forums pages for forum support.  nothing to do with this channel
<Danijel> bazhnag, thanks!
<bazhang> np
<LonelyDanbo> how do I uninstall flash in firefox? the plugins section just says it's disabled, but I can't play any videos on youtube.
<soee> any idea why VLC suddenly can't handle h264 videos when dragon player for example has no problems with them >
<LonelyDanbo> also, how can I still play flash files without it interfering with video playback in my web browser?
<cfhowlett> soee, launch it from terminal an note error messages
<tomreyn> Berentoler: what makes you think that the live cd uses an incompatible EFI option (is this an exact quote of a text seen at boot time?)?
<lin_lin13> hello,who is good at using  gns3?
<tomreyn> Berentoler: if the mac can switch to legacy bios boot mode that's usually preferred.
<soee> cfhowlett: any suggestion:
<soee> [00007fe8e0001268] vdpau_display vout display error: video mixer surface width capabilities query failure: VDP_STATUS_NO_IMPLEMENTATION
<cfhowlett> soee, ubuntu version?  also run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> cfhowlett: i'm no Xenial, but this problem exist when i switch from nvidia gpu to intel on my hybrid laptop
<lin_lin13> In the gns3 , I add a pc , when I first click it ,it will enter the consle, when I  shutdown the consle, I click the pc again ,it cannot enter the consle ,,   why ???
<soee> i had this also on 15.10
<cfhowlett> !xenial | soee,
<ubottu> soee,: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> lin_lin13: hi, what's "gns3"?
<MonkeyDust> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): Graphical Network Simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (wily), package size 3143 kB, installed size 22147 kB
<tomreyn> ty
<lin_lin13> simulator for cisco
<valentinas_> where do I get the aclocal from? tried installing automake and autotools-dev, but didn't help.
<cfhowlett> soee, vdpau is some kind of video driver error.  the fact that dragon player has no issue suggests the problem might be vlc specific.  ask #videolan
<soee> cfhowlett: ah a bit of googling and it is fixed, vdpau should NOT be set for decoding
<soee> and it was set here, i have switch to vaapo
<soee> *vaapi
<arne_> Ubuntu 15.10 MATE working pretty good on eeePC 1000HE. No wifi problems. Some odd freezes when going into new Application menu submenus though.
<tomreyn> lin_lin13: i couldn't help you there, then, since i never used it. have you tried https://www.gns3.com/qa/ and https://www.gns3.com/support/docs/ yet?
<akik> valentinas_: after installing automake, try "ls /usr/bin/aclocal*"
<akik> valentinas_: alternatives points aclocal to a certain version of aclocal
<MonkeyDust> lin_lin13  type /j #gns3
<valentinas_> akik: ran autoreconf -f -i and that helped. things like that sap the lifeforce out of me though. trying to set up pcre3 for debugging. 3 hours in so far.
<lin_lin13> MonkeyDust, thanks
<Halp232323> Hello, is this thing working<
<MonkeyDust> Halp232323  we see you, ok
<Halp232323> Thank you, quick question. Can I create an USB installer using a liveCD that had booted from the target USB thum drive<
<Halp232323> ubuntu gnome installer had screwed GRUB2 up. I don!t have access to windows anymore.
<MonkeyDust> Halp232323  you can boot from a live dvd and create a live usb ... or is that not what you mean
<tomreyn> Halp232323: i don't think it offers an option to copy to and boot from RAM, so the answer there would be "no"
<Halp232323> something similar... I have only one USB thumb drive
<Halp232323> ah
<Halp232323> then idk what to do. let me think for a second
<Halp232323> thank you. Got a second thumb drive
<pc_magas> I managed to install the grub2 on a USB stick in order to boot multiple distros from usb stick and I managed to boot the ubuntu 14.04.03LTS from it. Now I want to try to chainload the ubuntu .iso image do you have any idea?
<pc_magas> How I can manage this?
<tomreyn> Halp232323: actually it may work if you enter the "toram" option on the boot prompt. but i haven't tried
<Halp232323> thank you for the tip
<mxO> help, i cant choose 2560x1440 resolution for my display
<mxO> gfx card: gtx 570 from nvidia
<mxO> monitor: samsung 1440p
<Ben64> mxO: how is it connected
<TJ-> mxO: you'll probably need to use Dual-DVI link, not HDMI
<tomreyn> pc_magas:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Skyrider> Strange..
<Skyrider> I added a PPA, and the info shows it has ap-hotspot in the package.
<Skyrider> But when I attempt to install it, it can't find it.
<Skyrider> ugh
<pc_magas> tomreyn, I have studied this help page but does not gives me the answer on chainloading isos.
<tomreyn> pc_magas: neither the examples page it refers to?
<pc_magas> tomreyn, nope
<Skyrider> soneva
<Skyrider> Why isnt it working
<Skyrider> E: Unable to locate package ap-hotspot
<bekks> Skyrider: Did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<EriC^^> !info ap-hotspot
<ubottu> Package ap-hotspot does not exist in wily
<EriC^^> nevermind
<Skyrider> I always do when adding a new ppa or altering the sources list.
<tomreyn> pc_magas: but those examples are exactly that?
<MonkeyDust> Skyrider  then try contacting the ppa maintainer
<tomreyn> pc_magas: what appears to be missing then?
<pc_magas> tomreyn, what I want to do in not boot a specific option like Ubuntu live etc etc I want to lwt .iso's bootloadet to do all the disrty job
<pc_magas> tomreyn, what I want to do in not boot a specific option like Ubuntu live etc etc I want to lwt .iso's bootloader to do all the dirty job*
<pc_magas> Eg. When select the Ubuntu's Iso to use the iso's bootloader and show the initial menu.
<Skyrider> Shame its not available on 15.10, :(
<MonkeyDust> what's lwt
<bazhang> pc_magas, use grub to do that
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, let
<pc_magas> bazhang, I am using grub on my usb stick.
<bazhang> !grub2 | pc_magas have a read
<ubottu> pc_magas have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pc_magas> I Installed Gub oin USB stick
<bazhang> pc_magas, that wont do it
<tomreyn> pc_magas: try this: find --set-root /truecrypt_rescue_image.iso; chainloader ($root)
<tomreyn> ; is a new line
<tomreyn> and edit the iso filename of course
<pc_magas> so just a sec to boot from my usb stick
<pc_magas> Thanbks anyway
<mxO> TJ-: why dual dvi? it works on windows
<mxO> Ben64: its connected through HDMI
<mxO> side note: like mentioned above, it's working on windows
<mxO> also which driver should i choose for the 570? the ubuntu-driver section has many different, but when changing it pops back to the default one
<TJ-> mxO: we've seen a few where the GPU's specs say that 2560x1440 is only supported on the dual DVI ouput; had one a couple of days ago. On HDMI the max was 1920x1200
<mxO> ahaa, but was this a linux side problem?
<Help23232> Hello
<mxO> TJ-: and it's working on windows (dualboot) so shouldnt it work on linux ?
<TJ-> mxO: What I'm talking about was a GPU capabilities issue. Use "xrandr -q" to check what modes the monitor reports to the GPU that it supports
<vooze> Anyone know where the first emojis are from (which font?) I just installed noto-emojis, but I want to remove the old ones thats "blocking" some of the new.
<vooze> http://i.imgur.com/kmlCY1t.png
<mxO> TJ-: do you know which is the correct driver btw? i am currently using 304.131 prop
<TJ-> mxO: "ubuntu-drivers list" should tell you
<annon0100101010> i've installed lubuntu in machine
<mxO> nvidia-304-updatesintel-microcodenvidia-340-updatesnvidia-340nvidia-304nvidia-352-updatesnvidia-352 this is what comes out ; not sure what this means ? the accesibile drivers i guess ? but i cant change them
<annon0100101010> but during installation i've chosen wrong keyboard layout
<TJ-> mxO: right, so the 'latest' version would be -352
<annon0100101010> its eb-uk but i want en-us
<mxO> yeah, but i can change it ?
<mxO> TJ-: ^
<annon0100101010> *en-uk
<TJ-> mxO: So "sudo apt-get install nvidia-352" should replace -304
<annon0100101010> the command 'setxkbmap -layout us' changes it just for that session
<mxO> TJ-: i need remoot or something ?
<mxO> annon0100101010: put it in bashrc or something ?
<mxO> i have .xsessionrc for xmonad where i have all random things :-)
<ioria> annon0100101010, i put in ~/.profile
<k1l> annon0100101010: set it in "systemsettings > languagesettings"
<TJ-> annon0100101010: I think  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<bekks> annon0100101010: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<TJ-> annon0100101010: or as bekks just said ^^^^
<k1l> lxkeymap  should be the command
<bekks> annon0100101010: Just dont put that other stuff into ~/.profile
<annon0100101010> ok..!
<k1l> maybe need a locale-gen
<k1l> since its not just the keyboard setting that is set on install. its a bunch of other country and language settings, too
<annon0100101010> i'm a beginner programmer...though my machine is windows10 ready, im enjoying all those linux stuff....specially it was quite irritating(at least for me) to work with ruby on windows
<annon0100101010> thanks everyone
<LonelyDanbo> do I need to go back to windows? am I too retarded for linux? nothing works and I can't deal with this.
<Help23232> Quick question> how do i know if a disk is a GPD disk<
<Help23232> cant tell from the return of @sudo parted -l@
<TJ-> Help23232: GPT?
<Ben64> LonelyDanbo: maybe explain the problem and someone can help you
<LonelyDanbo> I disable flash for video playback and now youtube is like "your browser doesn't support fullscreen" plus all videos pretend like they haven't buffered enough when it's playing halfway between what it SHOWS as buffered, so even when the whole thing's loaded it's stuttering like hell.
<Help23232> TJ/ this page mentions it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<TJ-> Help23232: parted -l reports it for each device: "Partition Table: gpt "
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  is this useful https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Help23232> thank you. it reports it as MSDOS
<tomreyn> LonelyDanbo: try a different web browser. google services such as youtube usually work best with googles' web browser called chrome / chromium.
<LonelyDanbo> ... uhg.
<TJ-> Help23232: msdos partitioning is sometimes also termed 'MBR' (Master Boot Record)
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know. I heard chromium was the... what... open source version? so... maybe.
<makk> Help23232, you can use parted: sudo parted, select /dev/sdx, print. leave parted with quit
<Help23232> The old system. I see. thank you.
<TJ-> LonelyDanbo: it could be a local video-driver issue if the driver isn't able to do hardware accelerated video
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  chromium is the basis for chrome
<tomreyn> LonelyDanbo: i'm sure there is a way to get it to work in your favourite web browser as well, but that's not something i could help with.
<LonelyDanbo> oh god oh god no. why is this one thousand dollar computer such a horrible piece of crap? I even spent money trying to fix it and it didn't help.
<pc_magas> tomreyn, I tried with the Ubuntu Iso and I did non manage to chainload
<tomreyn> pc_magas: that's a pity. it should not need to be this complex but you could give that a try, too https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2/Chainloading#TrueCrypt
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  http://www.diffen.com/difference/Chromium_vs_Google_Chrome
<LonelyDanbo> I think I'm going to give up on life and just sleep all the time. the computer's killing me anyway.
<LonelyDanbo> youtube.com/html5 says The HTML5 player is currently used when possible.
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: The horribly piece of crap isnt your computer. It is Adobe Flash.
<Help23232> where is GRUB2 normally stored<
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: So just use Chrome.
<bekks> Help23232: in /boot, /etc and in the MBR of either a harddisk or a partition.
<LonelyDanbo> why tell me to use the botnet?
<pc_magas> tomreyn, by twesting on qemu it sais that is cannot find command find.
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: Because you still believe in FUD.
<Help23232> thank you bekks
<LonelyDanbo> I dunno what FUD is
<bekks> Help23232: Whats your actual problem?
<showaz> LonelyDanbo:  youtube.com/testtube
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  what botnet?
<Help23232> had a dual boot win7/ubuntu 15.04 setup on an mbr disk
<Help23232> tried to install ubuntu 15.10
<LonelyDanbo> Windows is the botnet. Chrome is the botnet. It's an incorrectly applied term for uh... like official spyware sorta.
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: You are spreading nonsense.
<Help23232> installer crashed, GRUB produces the following @error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<bekks> Help23232: Then you would need to boot a livecd, and fix grub.
<tomreyn> LonelyDanbo: Maybe you are the kind of person who would be happy to pay someone to have your computer managed for you: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage#ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<bekks> Help23232: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<LonelyDanbo> I try, but it's never good enough. I built this computer. I did research for literally days {hours and hours} and I still got it WRONG. so horribly wrong that my game just locks up the whole computer.
<showaz> LonelyDanbo: rhel - enterprise botnet?
<Help23232> bekks> that is what i am trying
<Help23232> boot repair didn!t solve the issue
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  what brings you here
<Help23232> thinking about what to do next
<TJ-> Help23232: are you current at the GRUB rescue prompt?
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  there's no such thing as 100% safety, anywhere, ever
<LonelyDanbo> my streaming video being terribly lately. it worked fine before.
<Help23232> no, I am on a live CD. haven!t got a second computer.
<bekks> Help23232: Did you read that exact article?
<LonelyDanbo> I know but I feel like... I really have to give up and let every company know everything about me because I'm not smart enough to maintain a Linux installation.
<bekks> LonelyDanbo: Linux isnt causing your issues as far as you told us.
<Ben64> LonelyDanbo: just... install chrome? and stop with the woe is me crap
<Help23232> bekks> i dont know enough,  is copying the grub2 files possible using a liveCD when the previous linux installation had been formatted<
<bekks> Help23232: I asked you ar yes/no question. What is your answer?
<bekks> *a
<makk> Does Ubuntu provide somethink like debian/testing? To get some sort of rolling release?
<Help23232> i have read this article but havent undestood all of it
<bekks> Help23232: So what exactly was unclear to you?
<TJ-> makk: The current in-development version, currently 16.04 Xenial
<makk> TJ-, this in-development version is save for daily use or is it real development with many bugs?
<bekks> makk: real development.
<makk> ty
<bekks> makk: For daily use, use 14.04 LTS or 15.10
<Help23232> these methods refer to a previous existing installation
<Help23232> which i dont have any, because i had formatted the root partition
<TJ-> Help23232: if you formatted something then reinstall
<Help23232> but there is still a grub recovery. If i had formatted it, where is it coming from
<bekks> Help23232: Great, then start the installation again. You could have updated very easily too, but you nuked yout 15.04
<Help23232> I have tried to install, but the installer crashes
<bekks> Help23232: Then start the installation again.
<frankchen_> How to install gstreamer
<frankchen_> in 15.10
<MonkeyDust> !find gstreamer
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-nice, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<bekks> Help23232: And tell us the very exact error messages you get from the installer.
<Help23232> i have tried the installer for like 6 times
<TJ-> Help23232: did you verify the hash of the installer's ISO image you downloaded
<Help23232> the exact error message is an installer had crashed, we will send a bug report with the integrated bug reporting tool
<frankchen_> how to install it in apt-get??
<Help23232> TJ no i havent. I dont know how to do that
<TJ-> !sum | Help23232
<TJ-> hmmm, forgot my factoid foo!
<TJ-> !checksum | Help23232
<ubottu> Help23232: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Help23232> thank you.
<frankchen_> TJ-: It's me . My wifi adapter finally works.Thank you
<tomreyn> the next stepp will be difficult if you don't have another storage device to (re)write the iso to.
<Skyrider> For hostapd I need to fill in a driver (conf file).. where can I find this specific driver for my device?
<TJ-> frankchen_: oh... the RT8720 device ID issue?
<frankchen_> YEP
<twelveheaded> Hello, i'm trying out Ubuntu for the first time. I decided to move /tmp and /var/cache into ramdisk. However software-center crashes because of it. Is there a way to reset it so it can resume functioning?
<TJ-> frankchen_: you're having to use the "echo ID > /sys/ ... " workaround still?
<frankchen_> Nope
<frankchen_> I use a driver to let it works
<frankchen_> I edited some file too
<TJ-> frankchen_: that's good. did you build the rt2800usb driver with the ID included as an alias?
<TJ-> frankchen_: depending on how you did that, as soon as a kernel update is installed the driver will no longer be loaded
<TJ-> frankchen_: and therefore the device will no longer be recognised again
<baja> hi my wifi is not working im using ubuntu 14.04
<frankchen_> Hmm...
<baja> how do i get drivers and install
<baja> frankchen_?
<frankchen_> https://bitbucket.org/sanrath/mediatek_mt7610u_sta_driver_linux-64bit
<Help23232> hmm so there is another problem. the LiveCD!s nautilus says I don!t have privileges to my previous Home folder
<frankchen_> I use this driver and edit with the offical asus driver file
<Help23232> is there a way access the folder
<frankchen_> common/rtusb_dev_id.c
<LegendThinker_> Having trouble with ubuntu 14.05 LTS. my wifi connection is dropping now and then while using ubuntu but working properly with other OS. Tried many many solutions given here and there over internet but none is solving this issue. Please Help...........
<TJ-> frankchen_: Yes, as I thought. That's not the best way to fix it permanently. If you insist on building a replacement driver then the DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Supprt) is the best way since it works automatically to build the driver for newly updated kernels. Other than that a simple boot-time script loading the rt2800usb driver and writing the USB device ID to it would also work for all kernel versions
<frankchen_> so what can i do for newer kernel to support it??
<frankchen_> how do i  play a mp3 file in amarok IN KDE??
<TJ-> frankchen_: I'd first prove the kernel's existing rt2800usb driver can control the device using the 'echo ID > /sys/..." method, and if so, I'd add those manual commands into the system's boot configuration
<LegendThinker_>  Having trouble with ubuntu 14.05 LTS. my wifi connection is dropping now and then while using ubuntu but working properly with other OS. Tried many many solutions given here and there over internet but none is solving this issue. Please Help...........
<bazhang> !info libmp3lame
<ubottu> Package libmp3lame does not exist in wily
<bazhang> augh
<LegendThinker_> should i downgrade to any lower version???
<lo0open> Argh! The VPN tab is not visible in network-manager even though I have installed network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome. Any ideas on what might be wrong here?
<TJ-> LegendThinker_: what wifi device is on the PC? "lspci -nn" will help identify it
<TJ-> lo0open: is that after log-out/log-in ?
<lo0open> TJ-: Yes, I even tried a complete reboot
<lo0open> As well as restarting it manually using init.d-scripts
<TJ-> lo0open: you're using the Unity or Gnome desktops?
<lo0open> Unity
<TJ-> lo0open: as it seems to be the GUI component missing, have you looked for clues in $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<anticore> greetings. i have two bugs happening on conky. i'm on ubuntu 15.10. one is: when i start my computer and login to my account, conky starts with a border. i'm using window type override and transparent yes.
<anticore> the other one is: when i right click on the desktop, and then click to close the menu, conky starts opening windows over itself. the conky config i have is slightly transparent so you can see them piling up.
<anticore> how can i fix both of these things?
<TJ-> lo0open: also, as the GUI component would probably not be shown if the NM-openvpn component isn't running, might be worth checking /var/log/syslog for indications of whether NM loaded it
<lo0open> TJ-: .xession-errors contains the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/14368960/
<lo0open> TJ-: Don't know if it's related to the problem or not though...
<lo0open> TJ-: I'll check the log as suggested
<baja> frankchen_ i  have installed the drivers
<lo0open> TJ-: It seems like the openvpn service starts as it should. The syslog file gives the output "Started OpenVPN service."
<Skyrider> ... why is it SO hard to create a AP on ubuntu -_-
<baja> frankchen_  still wireless is not working?
<Skyrider> I have a wireless adapter, that I want to use as hotspot.. ubuntu won't let me on desktop as there's no hotspot option.
<makk> anticore, mabe you get help in the #conky irc channel
<anticore> makk: nobody answers :(
<Skyrider> I did check the hardware on ubuntu, and it says AP/VLAN is supported.
<Skyrider> So it should, work.
<makk> anticore, thats sad sorry for you
<frankchen_> TJ-: no permission
<ccup> Skyrider: do you have wi installed?
<Skyrider> iw list?
<ccup> the interface modes are supported for an AP/VLAN
<ccup> Skyrider: yes
<Skyrider> I got the AP/VLAN from there
<Skyrider> It says supported interface modes... IBSS,  managed, AP, AP/VLAN, WDS, Monitor, mesh point
<ccup> Skyrider: are you connected wireless right now?
<Skyrider> not atm.
<makk> Skyrider, maybe this link is helping http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<Skyrider> When I create one however, only 2 modes are available.
<Skyrider> Found that one 2 days ago
<ccup> Infrastructure?
<Skyrider> Ya.
<Skyrider> And something else.
<Skyrider> ad-hoc
<Help23232> TJ are zou still ici<
<Help23232> here<
<vooze> Anyone know where the first emojis are from (which font?) I just installed noto-emojis, but I want to remove the old ones thats "blocking" some of the new.
<vooze> http://i.imgur.com/kmlCY1t.png
<Skyrider> And ap-hotspot is no good.
<Skyrider> Doesn't work for me (cant install it, not found)
<TJ-> lo0open: you also need to confirm the network-manager-openvpn plugin is loaded. You should see something similar to: "NetworkManager[1184]: <info>  VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn"
<ccup> Skyrider: do you have hostapd installed?
<lo0open> TJ-: Yes I'm getting that message
<lo0open> The message that tells me that VPN was loadded
<lo0open> *loaded
<TJ-> lo0open: OK, so the missing GUI isn't due to that not loading. How are you determining that the openvpn connection editor is missing?
<ccup> Skyrider: this link might help out: http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?2,6300
<ccup> goes through the whole process
<lo0open> TJ-: I open edit connections. Choose an existing WIFI connection -> Click Edit. Once there I can see that the VPN tab is missing.
<TJ-> lo0open: you create a NEW VPN connection first, it's separate from the current connections
<TJ-> lo0open: VPN connections are separate entities, alongside (not subsidary to) other connections
<lo0open> TJ-: I don't have any VPN connection added, is this required for the VPN tab to appear?
<TJ-> lo0open: as far as I recall there is no 'vpn' tab as part of an existing connection. There is a drop-down combo box to select a VPN connection to activate when a physical connection is activated
<baris76> hey..
<lo0open> TJ-: Alright, I'll try adding a VPN connection then
<lo0open> TJ-: BTW thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Jordan_yx> hi
<Jordan_yx> Someone is Chinese here?
<Help23232> quit
<makk> lo0open, do you see any other option for vpn than pptp, if yoi create a vpn conection with the networkmanager?
<k1l> !cn | Jordan_yx
<ubottu> Jordan_yx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jordan_yx> unbuntu tw ?
<jwtiyar> i cant burn .iso files in ubuntu by using aything
<jwtiyar> even k3b and winusb
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_yx  tw is taiwan
<k1l> jwtiyar: burn to what?
<jwtiyar> k1l, i want to burn windows.iso to usb or DVD
<jwtiyar> every i get error
<k1l> jwtiyar: well, windows.isos are a bit differnet. most linux usb makers dont work with that
<makk> maybe the dd comand can help, but you have to lock it up
<jwtiyar> k1l, i tried every thing with usb didnt work so i tried with blank DVD also didnt work
<jwtiyar> i dont know whats wrong
<k1l> no, dd doesnt work with windows isos to put on usb
<TJ-> jwtiyar: it's not possible to 'burn' to USB. You can *copy* to it
<jwtiyar> k1l, makk dd for grub will work
<jwtiyar> TJ-, how? by ISOMount app?
<lo0open> makk: I put this problem aside for a moment, will check later on how to add a VPN, thanks for the response, I'll keep you updated
<lo0open> :)
<k1l> jwtiyar: best is to get a windows and use the windows tools to make a windows-usb
<jwtiyar> k1l, this is a problem i dont have windows OS now :(
<jwtiyar> k1l, but this is little embarrassing to our Ubuntu :) if we cant do it
<k1l> jwtiyar: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<k1l> jwtiyar: if that is not working and even the dvd is not working i bet the .iso is bad.
<jwtiyar> i tried this k1l
<theweirdn8> how do u detect a usb via C++ on ubuntu?
<k1l> jwtiyar: no, its a shame windows doesnt support anything beside windows.
<k1l> jwtiyar: so check the isos md5sum or such.
<TJ-> theweirdn8: huh?
<TJ-> theweirdn8: link to libusb maybe?
<jwtiyar> k1l, its working because i tested ,iso by isomount app and shows everything no error
<Skyrider> I think I'll give up..
<Skyrider> getting sick of this
<jwtiyar> k1l, md5 is ok i tested with k3b
<Skyrider> I installed kde-nm-connection-editor, set up the info SSID, etc..
<Skyrider> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/wifi-hotspot-connected.png <- but I'm NEVER getting that.
<Skyrider> Regardless how many times I connect to the hidden wi-fi network I created
<TJ-> Skyrider: are you trying to create an AP on an active wifi device that you're also using as a client on an existing wifi network?
<jwtiyar> k1l, something else i have some problem with understanding uefi anf mbr , can u give some info which one to use?
<Skyrider> Nope. The wifi itself is disconnected.
<Skyrider> Not connected to any access point.
<theweirdn8> http://i.imgur.com/zqp5R1K.png
<TJ-> Skyrider: I'd consult /var/log/syslog then, network-manager is very verbose in what is doing
<Skyrider> meh.. why isn't it just simple.
<Guest17936> Why ubuntu choose shutty systemd?
<k1l> jwtiyar: uefi is the "new bios". on those machines the old bios boot is called legacy boot. ubuntu works with both. but you cant switch after you installed the OS
<Help2323232> what is the preferred method for creating usb installation media? .I have tried the 'start disk creator' but even though the md5 was verified, the machine threw boot error for me
<k1l> Guest17936: since no one helped on upstart and no one else wanted to use it.
<charlie_> ubuntu love <3
<charlie_> heahehaheahea
<Skyrider> There we go
<Skyrider> TJ-: wlx00259c96f84c: Driver does not support AP mode
<jwtiyar> mine is legacy k1l i think
<TJ-> Skyrider: because what you're doing is not simple, despite a GUI trying to hide the complexity from you
<TJ-> Skyrider: there you fo
<k1l> Help2323232: what exact errors?
<Skyrider> Which is weird, because the lw info says it does.
<TJ-> s/fo/go/
<Skyrider> So, quite.. weird..
<makk> TJ-, what that means?
<Guest17936> Morons. Redhat spoiled very strongly quality of the distribution kits, you want that also Ubuntu was such?
<TJ-> Skyrider: what's the device chipset? which driver is it using? does it need an alternate firmware loading to support infrastructure/AP mode ?
<k1l> jwtiyar: you choose that setting before the install. then you keep it that way.
<Skyrider> 1 sec, unplugging it.
<k1l> Guest17936: do you have a specific support issue? this channel is not for ranting and calling names.
<TJ-> !ot for non-support issues | Guest17936
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest17936> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jwtiyar> k1l`, i asked because there is different tutorials about both i dont know which one to use
<Guest17936> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skyrider> Lets see... cisco linksys WUSB600N v2
<Skyrider> As for the driver TJ- ... rt2800usb
<makk> Skyrider, did you saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580657
<makk> they say that RT2870USB is only for version 1
<Skyrider> :-\
<makk> but this is an old post maybe its different by now
<Skyrider> ubuntu detects the adapter fine though.
<terimbol> JUST INSTALLED UBUNTU ON THIS MACBOOK
<terimbol> Going to reboot it now
<terimbol> Someone cross their fingers for me
<reltih-_-floda> lol
<terimbol> Someone pray that apple doesn't read what I just read
<terimbol> And typed
<terimbol> I should not be doing this with so little sleep
<Skyrider> https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<reltih-_-floda> just dont write hunter2
<Skyrider> So I'm screwed now?
<TJ-> Skyrider: It looks like the infrastructure support for that driver will work for *some* devices, but not all. Which exact USB device ID is it "lsusb" ?
<Skyrider> 1 sec, re-adding ap.
<dorfhyn> 0/
<Skyrider> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1737:0079 Linksys WUSB600N v2 Dual-Band Wireless-N Network Adapter [Ralink RT3572]
<makk> Skyrider, iam not sure maybe blacklist the rt2800usb module and try to get the RT3572USB loaded, if this even exist
<TJ-> Skyrider: so 1737:0079 ... lets see what the driver does with that
<TJ-> Skyrider: you have the correct driver; there is no other: "modules.alias:alias usb:v1737p0079d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in* rt2800usb"
<Skyrider> yay...
<sw0rdfish> hi, should I install chrome via the cli by adding the google repos or just the installer from their website?
<Skyrider> But isnt that 'rt2800'?
<k1l> sw0rdfish: the installer will add a ppa already.
<k1l> sw0rdfish: well, "installer". its a .deb package
<makk> TJ-, how do you know that there is no other driver?
<Skyrider> TJ- v1737?
<sw0rdfish> right.
<sw0rdfish> thanks k1l
<jwtiyar> for 64  i have to just this 386 to x64 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14369475/
<TJ-> Skyrider: which kernel version are you using "uname -r" ?
<Skyrider> 4.1.13-v7+
<terentoler> Watch me dick up this install by upgrading it
<terentoler> That's exactly how I would do that
<TJ-> Skyrider: I'm looking at the kernel source. The only clue I can see, where the device is advertising infrastructure support, is to disable hardware encryption using the module's nohwcrypt parm
<Skyrider> I have no clue what that means.
<TJ-> Skyrider: "modinfo -F parm rt2800usb"
<Skyrider> nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
<TJ-> Skyrider: if you add a file to the system's module configuration, with "echo 'options rt2800usb nohwcrypt=1' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf" and then unload/reload the module, that'll use the setting
<frankchen_> Skyrider: Hello
<Skyrider> hi
<frankchen_> Are you using Rt2800,too??
<Skyrider> WUSB600N v2
<Skyrider> options rt2800usb nohwcrypt=1 - which module do I reload?
<makk> rt2800usb i guess
<Skyrider> I mean, which command :p
<frankchen_> oops
<makk> modprobe module_name i think
<Skyrider> Ya, guess I found it..
<Skyrider> so.. now what? :p
<TJ-> Skyrider: you can simply remove/replug the device to have the driver unload/reload
<TJ-> Skyrider: test the device in infrastructure mode; see if it has made a difference
<Skyrider> holy..
<Skyrider> if I connect to the hidden wifi network, I can see the SSID from my phone now
<Skyrider> I need to save this convo, thanks!
<makk> TJ-, nice work, today i learned somthink cool. How did you know that?
<Skyrider> Why is this 'encrypt' enabled?
<Skyrider> by default
<ctlaltdel> try turning it off
<Skyrider> Wifi connect to hotspot works, internet works using LAN..
<frankchen_> cant amarok  play mp3??
<Skyrider> damn, no problems.
<makk> TJ-, can you explain what options rt2800usb nohwcrypt=1' did?
<MonkeyDust> frankchen_  maybe yoy have to install the restricted extras
<frankchen_> after installed it??
<TJ-> Skyrider: OK, so that setting is permanent since you wrote it to a system config file.
<Skyrider> until I reinstall of course
<YamakasY> will it be easy to upgrade from 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts ?
<TJ-> makk: doesn't use the chipset's hardware encryption engine
<MonkeyDust> frankchen_  can you play mp3 with any other media player?
<TJ-> Skyrider: well, yes, but that should be rare event unless you're good at breaking things :D
<Skyrider> Using a pi2
<Skyrider> So ya.. I often break stuff on it :D
<frankchen_> gnome player??
<TJ-> Skyrider: best way to learn quickly :P
<makk> TJ-, cool shit
<TJ-> Skyrider: encryption offload is enabled by default since clients in the usual managed or ad-hoc modes cna benefit from it
<Skyrider> Would have been easier if there was simple 'function' or 'option' for it though.
<MonkeyDust> frankchen_  try audacious or vlc
<Skyrider> Rather than adding it into command lines / config files.
<TJ-> Skyrider: there was! You just needed to know about it
<TJ-> Skyrider: config files ARE Linux!
<Skyrider> Im referring on desktop though :D
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I test if linux can see the COM1 header on my motherboard?
<Skyrider> Also, how can I tell if this device supports 5ghz?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: that'd be a UART, which should be reported in the dmesg / kern.log output
<OneM_Industries> And do it in a human readable format.
<Skyrider> IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlx00259c96f84c: link is not ready
<Skyrider> I assume thats a no go
<Help2323232> Hello,  I was trying to install Ubuntu/gnome 15.10 but it crashed. Where in the crash report can I find where did it go wrong<
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: usually the southbridge emulates a 16550 UART chipset
<terentoler> Xenial is still pre-release, right?
<terentoler> How do I get the software updater to put me on Wily instead of Xenial?
<MonkeyDust> terentoler  yes, development
<Skyrider> mmhhh.. 5gh uses ipv6?
<frankchen_> and how do i uninstall gnome player>>
<TJ-> Skyrider: errr, those are orthogonal issues (unrelated)
<MonkeyDust> terentoler  how/where did you get xenial?
<terentoler> MonkeyDust: software updater on 14.04 was telling me that.  I told it to instead upgrade me to "any version," and NOW it recommends 14.10
<terentoler> So I'll go to 14.10
<nvt> I remember having a tool in terminal when writing for example vim /home/ and then ctrl + R, it gave me the list of best hist in the command history
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: "dmesg | grep 16500" might report the interface
<nvt> any idea what it was
<terentoler> and then it'll upgrade me elsewhere, right?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: typo! "dmesg | grep 16550"
<MonkeyDust> terentoler  keep 14.04 ... 14.10 is dead
<Skyrider> TJ- cant seem to use 5ghz though :(
<Skyrider> only 2.4 works, need to know if this device supports it.
<terentoler> MonkeyDust: I want 15.10
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: Thank you, trying that now.
<TJ-> Skyrider: you'd have to check the device chipset specs
<k1l> terentoler: 14.10 is already shut down.
<Skyrider> tw ?
<k1l> terentoler: then isntall 15.10 from the beginning.
<OneM_Industries> Woah.
<terentoler> k1l: It's on a macbook that WON'T BOOT from 15.10, lol
<OneM_Industries> It does see it!
<MonkeyDust> terentoler  don't struggle with 15.10 ... 16.04 lts will soon be released
<terentoler> because 15.10 does not have a +mac version of the .iso
<Skyrider> ** iw, sorry.
<terentoler> Struggle?
<OneM_Industries> [    1.331485] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled[    1.351953] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A
<Skyrider> not sure where to look for on iw though.
<OneM_Industries> Now, to figure out how to connect things to that...
<TJ-> Skyrider: the Cisco specs claim it is dual-band
<Skyrider> indeed.
<terentoler> 15.10 has better support right now for the hardware.  I think I will just flash libreboot so that I can boot the 15.10 disk WITHOUT a mac version ISO
<terentoler> So I'll be back!
<Skyrider> But when I try to set it to 5ghz, it'll no longer connect.
<TJ-> Skyrider: check the kern.log output to see what the device cfg80211 is doing. "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" to watch it live
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: connect something like 'screen' or 'minicom' to /dev/ttyS0
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha.
<Skyrider> Jan  2 16:14:08 mend-pi kernel: [ 6984.042518] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlx00259c96f84c: link is not ready
<OneM_Industries> How do I do that?
<Skyrider> its trying to use ipv6?..
<TJ-> Skyrider: all interfaces do that, nothing unusual
<TJ-> Skyrider: what you're looking for is messages from the cfg8011 module that controls frequency selections
<TJ-> cfg80211 module
<frankchen_> android sdk in apt??
<Skyrider> alrighty, tailing.. let me try again
<Skyrider> besides the ipv6
<Skyrider> nf_conntrack: falling back to vmalloc. is the only new thing.
<TJ-> Skyrider: how are you instruction the device to switch bands?
<TJ-> s/instruction/instructing/
<Skyrider> kde nm network editor
<Skyrider> or something
<Skyrider> **network manager
<Skyrider> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/share-internet-with-android-ubuntu-1404/
<Skyrider> Seeing ap-hotspot aint working for me.
<TJ-> Skyrider: so you're selected the "A Band" ... so instead of kern.log, check /var/log/syslog (that's where Network Manager logs everything it does)
<Skyrider> mmhhhh
<TJ-> Skyrider: as a FYI to determine the band support, its in the "iwconfig" output: "IEEE 802.11abgn"
<Skyrider> wlx00259c96f84c  IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any
<Skyrider> indeed
<Skyrider> Jan  2 16:22:26 mend-pi wpa_supplicant[961]: wlx00259c96f84c: Failed to start AP functionality
<Skyrider> and bunch of other warnings
<B0bsF1sh> is there a full log of dist-upgrade somewhere
<TJ-> Skyrider: OK, so wpa_supplicant tells us it can't do it. That might suggest the firmware doesn't support it in the A band, since we know the driver does
<Skyrider> Should I just remove the KDE network manager?
<Skyrider> And use a 'little' hack instead: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<Skyrider> 3rd option
<B0bsF1sh> How do I "fix" all my PPAs that were disabled when I upgraded to trusty? In /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ they have comments that they were disabled, but uncommenting and doing an apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade, and explicit install <package> still doesn't find new versions, even though there have been several new versions released.
<Skyrider> using trusty ppa's?
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: that is the wrong way
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: first: apt-get update will read all the repos and get the latest packages lists.
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: then there could be the case that the PPA doesnt have packages for the new release. so that will give you errors. so better check before what PPAs do work at all
<TJ-> Skyrider: the issue you're seeing now is in the firmware, or the driver. Changing the tool used to configure it won't help - everything uses wpa_supplicant to manage the links
<Skyrider> aw :(
<Skyrider> Odd though, dual = 2,4 and 5ghz, correct?
<B0bsF1sh> Well I'm being told my version is out of date and I need to upgrade, and others using Ubuntu are able to upgrade, so I don't think it's because there's just no update available
<TJ-> Skyrider: can you pastebin all those messages from the log when you selected the A band ?
<Skyrider> Could try
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: you are now talking about a different issue?
<TJ-> B0bsF1sh: those disabled PPA sources.list files may still refer to the previous release codename, not 'trusty'
<TJ-> Skyrider: "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog )"
<Skyrider> Ya..
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: TJ- the PPAs get disabled while the upgrade. you need to manually enable them again. but often there are no packages for the new release or you dont need them anymore since the new release got the wanted version anyway. so check the PPAs.
<Skyrider> That'll be a small problem :p
<Skyrider> My zoneminder is running as well, camera logs.
<Skyrider> let me shut that down and clean the log files.
<compdoc> zoneminder is great
<Skyrider> How to clean the log files?
<Skyrider> Trying > but, no dice
<B0bsF1sh> TJ-: It's pointing to "master main" - not to a specific release name. looking at the install guide there's no mention of a different one for different ubuntu versions.
<Skyrider> there we go
<Skyrider> Cleared.
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: details matter. what ubuntu are you on? what PPA are we talking about? what is the exact error now?
<dcz> is there any android developer here ?
<MonkeyDust> dcz  this is ubuntu support
<k1l> dcz: #android
<Skyrider> TJ- almost ready
<dcz> they dont give a shit :D
<MonkeyDust> dcz  no such language here.. you're in the wrong channrl
<ztane> well, I was going to use that word about unity
<Skyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14370037/
<Skyrider> piestest is the obvious test name I used for the connection.
<ztane> upgraded this computer to 15.10, and now "search your computer" cannot find any programs.
<ztane> so I had to open nautilus and locate konsole in /usr/bin to open it, now how handy is that?
<ztane> anyone have any idea how to fix?
<k1l> ztane: what did you do before? like removing zeitgeist or other pointless things because someone made FUD about unity?
<Skyrider> no clue, sorry :(
<Skyrider> TJ- ping me when you have any idea what 'might' be wrong.. ^^.
<ztane> k1l: nothing. upgraded.
<makk> Skyrider, you need ipv6? did you try to disable ipv6?
<Skyrider> don't need it
<Skyrider> Not sure how to disable it though..
<Skyrider> I attempted to set ipv6 to ignore, but that didn't do the trick.
<makk> sad
<ztane> I've disabled the "recent files" and "network search" as they were pointless
<Skyrider> ipv6 disabled through sysctl.conf
<MonkeyDust> ztane  if you uninstall zeitgeist, ubuntu will not even remember them
<TJ-> Skyrider: sorry, was doing other things. I'll look now
<Skyrider> (wlx00259c96f84c): Activation: failed for connection 'piestest' - (wlx00259c96f84c): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]
<Skyrider> Weird..
<tusharkumar> Hello all
<ztane> MonkeyDust: I haven't uninstalled anything. I have disabled remembering "recently used files"
<TJ-> Skyrider: as before, the key is "wpa_supplicant[961]: wlx00259c96f84c: Failed to start AP functionality"
<ztane> zeitgeist was runnign
<Skyrider> meh!
<MonkeyDust> ztane  i saying that you *can* uninstall zeitgeist
<MonkeyDust> i'm*
<Skyrider> TJ- https://community.linksys.com/t5/Wireless-Adapters/UBUNTU-WUSB600N-v2-WORKS/td-p/318026/page/4
<Skyrider> He got it to work..
<MonkeyDust> ztane  http://hardenubuntu.com/disable-services/disable-zeitgeist/
<ztane> that is not my problem
<ztane> my problem is that dash does not find say "konsole"
<k1l> ztane: did you try to relogin?
<ztane> and since it wasn't pinned, I needed to browse it with nautilus
<Skyrider> So if he got it to work, why can't i :(
<MonkeyDust> ztane  is konsole even installed? it's for kde... click on the A, below on your screen, to look for it
<ztane> ah after relogin works again...
<ztane> I just had booted the computer
<ztane> hmm, ofc alt-f2 could have worked as well
<frankchen_> Why steam wont start in 15.10??
<TJ-> Skyrider: the source-code of wpa_supplicant indicates that error occurs if the internal WPA driver has a problem
<jpdumont> exit
<Skyrider> So what do I do now.
<B0bsF1sh> k1l: I am on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS. There is no error, it just says the package "is already the newest version." http://apt.sonarr.tv/ master main
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: what package?
<TJ-> Skyrider: 1st check which drivers it supports: "wpa_supplicant -h | grep -A 8  ^drivers: "
<B0bsF1sh> Oh package name is nzbdrone
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy nzbdrone" in a pastebin service please. link it here
<TJ-> Skyrider: that forum post isn't talking about Infrastructure mode; only that the device worked on Ubuntu 12.04
<Skyrider> So 5ghz mode works on 12.04
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: and since that 3rd party repo doesnt use ubuntu releases. there is no new version now. so the version of the program is the same as on the old ubuntu
<B0bsF1sh> errrmmm. So, wonder why I'm told the version is so old and I need to update ... is there a different repo? etc. I'll try to find out.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14370295/
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: so what ubuntu version you were using before?
<B0bsF1sh> Whoah whoah wait a minute
<TJ-> Skyrider: there's no mention there of 802.11a; just that the driver 'works' - that was all when that device was new and chipset support wasn't widely avaliable in the kernel
<B0bsF1sh> It actually upgraded at some point in all these commands I've been running. I was on  2.0.0.3530 and now it says I'm on 2.0.0.3645. So it did upgrade. Maybe it was the dist-upgrade, but I missed any messages telling me that it did
<B0bsF1sh> I was on 12.04 LTS now on 14.04 LTS
<B0bsF1sh> k1l: So um, thanks for the help and info, I bumbled around enough that I got it going.
<k1l> B0bsF1sh: no. you need to run apt-get update to get the latest packages list from the repos first.
<Skyrider> So because of tha kernel.. i am screwed :p
<Skyrider> unless I downgrade?
<TJ-> Skyrider: no, probably due to the firmware binary blob
<Skyrider> I assume I cannot use 5ghz mode regardless./
<TJ-> Skyrider: you've already proved the driver can do infrastructure mode
<Skyrider> Well, you did.. in the end
<Skyrider> ^^
<TJ-> Skyrider: Never assume. Do you have a 5GHz access point operating nearby you can spot using "sudo iwlist <DEV> scan" whilst in 802.11a band?
<TJ-> Skyrider: are you able to make your smartphone operate as an 802.11a AP?
<TJ-> Skyrider: that would allow you to prove the device can see and connect on 802.11a, then you've reduced the problem to being AP mode on 802.11a for sure
<nopel0rd> Hello, how do I install libimobiledevice-1.2.0 in Ubuntu 14.04? I've unzipped it and managed to cd /home/muhdrive/Downloads/libimobiledevice-1.2.0. What do I do now? Which commands should I run now?
<TJ-> nopel0rd: read the instructions that come with the sourcecode
<helloworld69> hi guys
<helloworld69> When I log into phpmyadmin I get this error: The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated
<home> can please anyone help me to install glibc in ubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> nopel0rd, build it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/598940/libimobiledevice-1-2-ios-8-support-for-ubuntu-14-04-trusty/605198
<Skyrider> TJ- <dev>?
<OerHeks> nopel0rd, 1.20 will be available in the next ubuntu version, https://launchpad.net/libimobiledevice
<TJ-> home: it's already installed
<TJ-> Skyrider: whatever the wifi device name is
<Skyrider> ah
<Skyrider> wlx00259c96f84c  Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<nopel0rd> OerHeks: So, will it not work in Ubuntu 14.04?
<B0bsF1sh> Does a single space in front of "deb" in an /etc/apt/sources.list.d file disable checking for updates?
<korst3n> Hello, there's a mysterious "-bash" process using 100% CPU. strace results in  "read(0, "", 1)                          = 0". any ideas on how to find the cause and the fix?
<OerHeks> nopel0rd, dunno, did you build & try ?
<TJ-> Skyrider: aha, because its probably still in Infrastructure mode. Need to switch it back to either Managed mode, or Ad-hoc
<home> but when I am trying to install MS ODBC DRIVER....it is saying it is not installed
<Skyrider> ouch :(
<nopel0rd> OerHeks: I've typed ./autogen.sh, but, it throws -bash: ./autogen.sh: No such file or directory
<dontknow> B0bsF1sh, you can use # to disable mirror
<Skyrider> TJ- I can use my mobile for 5ghz.
<B0bsF1sh> dontknow: I'm wondering if the single space unintentionally disabled it (I wanted it enabled). In apt-get update it showed Ign instead of Hit for it
<Skyrider> or not..
<Skyrider> stupid CM13
<OerHeks> nopel0rd, from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware >> in order to run the configure and autogen.sh files that come with many programs: sudo apt-get install automake
<helloworld69> When I log into phpmyadmin I get this error: The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated
<TJ-> Skyrider: Pro Tip: if you want to control the Wifi interface completely you can use the WPA supplication's command-line, with "sudo wpa_cli -i <DEV>" ... and then at its command-line type "help" for a list of commands
<home> please anyone help me to install glibc in ubuntu 15.10
<nopel0rd> OerHeks: Okya, I'll follow the instructions on it. Thanks.
<OerHeks> home, what makes you think you have no glibc? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc
<Skyrider> strange..
<makk> home, glibc should be installed allready, glibc is kind of a standart based library that is aleway istalled if iam not minformed
<Skyrider> I have the option to make a 5ghz hotspot, yet I can't.
<TJ-> Skyrider: what country are you in?
<Skyrider> nl
<Skyrider> This is on my mobile btw.
<Skyrider> aha
<Skyrider> now it works
<Skyrider> nvm, lol
<makk> helloworld69, you should maybe ask in the ##php channel about phpmyadmin
<BlackFate> helloworld69, if you google that error, you will find tons of posts
<TJ-> Skyrider: 802.11a has to detect local RADAR and other sources so as not to interfere with them; so sometimes the device will refuse to operate in some channels in the band
<home> then please help me to resolve this error when I am trying to install MS ODBC DRIVER
<Skyrider> TJ- can you suggest a package for me to remote control (the main desktop) on ubuntu?
<home> [Sat Jan 2 17:08:50 IST 2016] The glibc library was not found installed in the RPM database.
<Skyrider> I prefer not to keep walking to my pi.
<OerHeks> home, this is ubuntu support, we don't use rpm
<TJ-> Skyrider: well, my preference is always using the command-line, so I'd recommend using SSH (openssh-server on the 'server' side)
<helloworld69> I allready used all tons of options to solve it but none helps
<OerHeks> home find support in  #fedora or #opensuse or #redhat?
<helloworld69> I tryid to get into php room but I need to be invited
<OerHeks> you might need to register first, helloworld69
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<olpirn> Hello. I'm having an Ubuntu issue and have found this channel. Can somebody please help?
<OerHeks> some channels are not open like ubuntu, to stop spambots and trolls.
<makk> helloworld69, wich php channel you joined i had no problems zo join ##php
<OerHeks> olpirn, just ask, wait and see
<home> then please help me to install MS ODBC DRIVER in ubuntu 15.10
<Skyrider> TJ- I prefer ssh as well
<Skyrider> But these KDE manager is GUI
<Skyrider> *this
<OerHeks> home, with RPM ?
<TJ-> helloworld69: it's ##php  channel not #php
<olpirn> Thanks, OerHeks.
<nopel0rd> OerHeks: Package gcj is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<TJ-> Skyrider: you don't need the GUI to control those though. there's 'nmcli'
<helloworld69> thanks
<Skyrider> Ya, no idea how to use that
<home> what ever method you think it is possible
<MonkeyDust> !find odbc
<ubottu> Found: erlang-odbc, libiodbc2, libiodbc2-dev, libodbc1, odbc-mdbtools, odbcinst, odbcinst1debian2, php5-odbc, tdsodbc, unixodbc (and 47 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=odbc&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Skyrider> Then again
<nopel0rd> OerHeks: What do I do now? Should I install Java or something?
<TJ-> home: what does "cat /etc/issue" report ?
<Skyrider> with nmcli -g I can see the wifi connection I set up
<Skyrider> No idea how to disable that though..
<TJ-> Skyrider: "nmcli con [up|down] id <connection-name> "
<home> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Skyrider> How do I make it connect again hidden with the wifi?
<TJ-> Skyrider: if the connection name has spaces in it, then surround the <connection-name> with " .. " marks
<TJ-> Skyrider: e.g "nmcli con down id wireless.lan.iam.tj && nmcli con up id wireless.lan.iam.tj"
<TJ-> home: OK, so glibc is already installed
<OerHeks> nopel0rd, no idea, gcj-4.9 and gcj5 are available in softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !find gcj
<ubottu> Found: ant-gcj, ant-optional-gcj, ecj-gcj, gcj-4.9, gcj-4.9-jdk, gcj-4.9-jre, gcj-4.9-jre-headless, gcj-4.9-jre-lib, gcj-4.9-source, gcj-5 (and 61 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcj&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Skyrider> thats...
<Skyrider> confusing, lol
<home> okay how should I install the MS ODBC driver
<nopel0rd> OerHeks: There's so many gcj's. Which one should I choose to install?
<k1l> home: does it come with a readme or install?
<home> yeah
<TJ-> home: what do you mean by "MS" ?
<TJ-> home: Do you mean a Microsoft Windows exectuable?
<k1l> home: so read it, then install the depencies then follow the steps
<MonkeyDust> ms = main stream   (joke)
<home> no no
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: or MonkeySilly :p
<TJ-> !info odbc-mdbtools | home
<ubottu> home: odbc-mdbtools (source: mdbtools): MDB tools ODBC driver. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-4 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 141 kB
<home> thank you very much
<home> all
<olpirn> I tried shutting down my system and it got stuck (black screen, no response, but computer still on). I forced it to shut down through the hardware. I've switched it on again, but it doesn't behave normally. Every few seconds it gets stuck for a few seconds, the mouse cursor keeps disappearing and reappearing, windows keep changing their appearance
<olpirn> (as if fluctuating between two themes). There are some applications I can't start (like the system monitor and some of the system settings), and the system does not react to my keyboard shortcuts (such as ctrl-alt-T to open a terminal). I have no idea what's going on, but I think Unity is not setting itself up properly: ps shows /usr/lib/unity-sett
<olpirn> ings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon, each time with a new pid, and there are hundreds of instances of usd-locate-pointer. It seems to me that Unity keeps running some setup, never completing it and always rerunning it again and again. Does this make sense? And does anybody here know what might be causing this and how to solve it?
<MonkeyDust> olpirn  so Unity is unstable
<MonkeyDust> olpirn  which ubuntu version and where/how did you get it
<olpirn> I'm using 15.10.
<k1l> olpirn: try to rename the .config folder to .configbackup. then relogin. see if that solves it
<olpirn> Have been using it since it came out.
<olpirn> Thanks for the idea, k1l - will try it and be back in a few minutes.
<hasiduha> does anyone have problems with nvidia drivers and xbacklight? when i run intel gpu, xbacklight works fine, but when i switch to nvidia gpu, i cant change / retrieve backlight using xbacklight..
<Skyrider> soneva
<administrator> slm
<administrator> سلام
<Guest2385> اااا
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<Guest2385> http://pakweb.biz
<CarolzinhaSG> Hi, someone recomwnd me the best ubuntu for beginners?
<Skyrider> rsad, spammers.
<Skyrider> **sad
<k1l> CarolzinhaSG: start with original ubuntu.
<CarolzinhaSG> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> CarolzinhaSG  get used to it, like you got used to windows or mac: by using it
<makk> CarolzinhaSG, xubuntu is good it at looks a bit like windows
<Skyrider> TJ- >?
<olpirn> Thanks again, k1l, I'm back.
<Skyrider> wlx00259c96f84c  Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<Skyrider> Its not connected though.
<CarolzinhaSG> I'm downloading the original ubunto, to test.
<CarolzinhaSG> Ubuntu*
<TJ-> Skyrider: might be worth re-inserting it for now, in case all the playing about has confused something
<Skyrider> TJ- I removed the "hotspot"
<Skyrider> I can scan now
<Skyrider> What am I looking for? list is quite big
<Skyrider> Ah, Freq.
<TJ-> Skyrider: Yes, check if you can get it to use the 802.11a 5GHz band, and do a scan that sees an 802.11a access point
<Skyrider> Frequency:5.58 GHz
<Skyrider> Found one
<olpirn> By removing my .config directory I managed to cause the problem to disappear immediately: the ongoing setup process ceased, and things started working normally (except I didn't have everything set up properly, but that's not that big a deal). However, the minute I logged out and logged back in, the same problem returned (in addition to me not havin
<olpirn> g any of my old settings).
<Skyrider> Oke, so it can scan for a 5ghz freq.
<k1l> olpirn: yes, the old settings are stored in .configbackup now. but to rule out what is causing that issue we needed a clean setup.
<k1l> olpirn: but i still dont know what you mean with "its still doing a setup process"
<Skyrider> TJ-: Running sudo iwlist frequency shows me a list of channels.
<Skyrider> both 2.4 and 5.2+
<olpirn> When running ps I see among the processes: /usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon. When I run ps again and again, I keep seeing it, always with a different PID. I think something causes it to run again and again.
<TJ-> Skyrider: YAY!
<Skyrider> So why cant it use 5ghz through the kde network manager.
<TJ-> Skyrider: so, you've narrowed it down to a problem when trying to operate infrastructure mode in the 802.11a band
<Skyrider> So it appears.
<olpirn> When I remove .config this stops: from that moment on I see it with the same PID all the time, and my system behaves normally.
<makk> olpirn, is journalctl -f reporting somethinkg over and over again?
<TJ-> Skyrider: You can, if you configure a regular wireless client connection to an xisting 802.11a AP
<nopel0rd> TJ: There's so many gcj's. Which one should I choose to install?
<k1l> olpirn: are you sure your system is in a good state? hardisk, ram, etc?
<TJ-> Skyrider: your issue is the 802.11a + infrastructure mode
<Skyrider> Im lost.
<makk> Skyrider, the best solution might be to get a nother wirlestick :-)
<Skyrider> I get the second line though.
<Skyrider> another?
<Skyrider> why
<olpirn> k1l: lemme logout and login again so I can tell you.
<Skyrider> I have another.. but..
<Skyrider> not sure if that supports 5
<olpirn> Oh wait, before I go: something else that has happened in this last login is that I don't have the top bar anymore!
<makk> Skyrider, because it looks like that the hardware you are using dies not support the mode you trying to run in with the supported driver for ubuntu. But maybe a nother wirlessstick has less problems
<TJ-> Skyrider: the driver can only do infrastructure mode if the firmware binary blob (no source code available for it) supports it. It looks like it doesn't. That is understandable due to the stiff legal requirments for preventing interference in 802.11a
<k1l> olpirn: check the dmesg/syslog if that system is healthy at all
<olpirn> k1l: How do I check that? Where do I find it?
<k1l> "dmesg" is the command and syslog is in /var/log
<Skyrider> Would you guys mind sharing the cmds to see the new USB network adapter I plugged in?
<olpirn> I've tried dmesg. Got a long list of segfault's and a few other things. Anything in particular I should look for?
<k1l> olpirn: "a long list of segfaults" that doesnt sound like a good shape.
<Skyrider> makk Referring to the pi hardware or the stick itself.
<olpirn> They're caused by unity-settings-[sum number].
<k1l> olpirn: please pastebin those logs
<Skyrider> no one?
<k1l> Skyrider: "lsusb" will list all usb ports
<makk> Skyrider, sorry i'am lost in the conversation. It's just what i would do after such a long fixing period like u did, to try another wlan device.
<Skyrider> ty
<Skyrider> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
<Skyrider> That should be my second.
<Skyrider> 802.11n (2.4GHz)
<Skyrider> no dual.
<makk> Try to set it up in the way you would like to use it and look if it is working.
<makk> If you need dual than thats maybe not the best one^^
<TJ-> Skyrider: which uses the very same driver, and firmware, so you'll be no better off
<Skyrider> need? not exactly.. want? ya.
<TJ-> Skyrider: however, if that device will work with 802.11a + infrastructure mode, then you know the WUSB600N has a problem
<Skyrider> TJ-: I'm lost.
<Skyrider> My dual works fine with 2.4
<Skyrider> Just 5ghz refuses to work
<olpirn> OK, k1l.
<olpirn> http://pastebin.com/nKiCQv3T
<k1l> olpirn: did you change things on libc?
<olpirn> k1l: if I changed things on libc would I know it?
<k1l> well, you should know when you replace system programs
<olpirn> So I don't think I have.
<Skyrider> So ya.. I'm quite lost.
<makk> Skyrider, if the usecase you need this is ok with 2.4GHz than you ok, but if not you might have to look for another device.
<TJ-> Skyrider: right, as I said earlier, 802.11a requires DFS (RADAR detection) functionality. Apparently that device doesn't support it though it claims to
<k1l> olpirn: any themes or fonts or curser themes?
<olpirn> No.
<makk> Skyrider, i guess there are devices out there who can handle what you need, you just have to look them up in the internet.
<olpirn> I don't think I've done anything unusual.
<TJ-> Skyrider: to do DFS wpa_supplicant needs to be using the "nl80211" driver, not the "wext" driver. So, check which it is using
<PIYUSH> HI
<olpirn> Was just "minding my own business".
<ioria> olpirn, have you made a back-up  of ~/.config ?  if yes, try to back-up  also ~/.compiz
<olpirn> ioria, you mean backing it up and removing the original .compiz?
<k1l> olpirn: yes, just rename that folder.
<ioria> olpirn, no, just rename it
<k1l> olpirn: after that relogin.
<ioria> olpirn, and try the Guest Account too
<k1l> olpirn: if that doesnt help look in /var/crash what the crash reports in there talk about
<olpirn> OK, thanks. Will be off for a few minutes trying it.
<ioria> olpirn, and be sure your hw supports unity        run    /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<S_J> Are all the typefaces in Pinta free to use commerically?
<TheEagerPadawan> hi, what do you guys recommend to use to get a connection with a serial port
<ioria> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (wily), package size 220 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<TheEagerPadawan> irc does it again ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> +1 penguin for ioria
<Lurchy> morning everyone
<Lurchy> cold here in california
<Lurchy> can i move my ubuntu install over to a new ssd drive i got?
<Lurchy> take a snapshot of this IDE drive that has my ubuntu installation on it...then copy it onto this SSD drive
<makk> Lurchy, maybe dd can do somethink like it
<Lurchy> what issues would I face?  would it work as easy as I have moved windows images in the past?
<MonkeyDust> Lurchy  clonezilla is popular
<Lurchy> kk
<k1l> Lurchy: i dd'ed my install from a hdd to a ssd. works.
<k1l> just make sure your partitions are aligned
<Lurchy> cool
<Lurchy> you have any issues?
<Lurchy> ok...can you elaborate?
<makk> k1l, does the hd and the ssd has to be at the same size?
<daftykins> Lurchy: i'd use clonezilla instead
<Lurchy> my IDE is 500GB the SSD is only 64GB...and I want to make the 500GB one of two mirrored drives on a RAID
<k1l> makk: well, you can resize and move them afterwards. but best is if the ssd is not too small.
<k1l> Lurchy: well, that sounds like more than "just putting the old install onto a ssd"
<daftykins> Lurchy: makes more sense to clean install to the SSD then, and remake the mechanical disk as /home
<Lurchy> hmmm
<Lurchy> ok...
<BluesKaj> if the target partition is smaller then the source partition dd copy will fail
<k1l> i i think a raid ist just not right in that setup
<BluesKaj> than
<k1l> *and i
<daftykins> RAID is only right if Lurchy means there will be 2 x 500GB mechanicals to either stripe or mirror
<Lurchy> well...I want to make the ssd the boot and OS drive...and the dual 500GB the archives....
<daftykins> stripe (mode 0) would be a mistake there
<k1l> and even then its not a backup which most people confuse raid and backup
<olpirn> I'm back, and my problem is solved. Thanks k1l and ioria - I wouldn't have been able to do it without you (at least not that fast).
<Lurchy> dual 500GB will mirror
<ioria> olpirn, good job, mate !
<Lurchy> well crap
<makk> olpirn, nice! What was the fix to the problem?
<daftykins> Lurchy: so make a package list of what's installed now, save it - clean install to the new SSD, import the package list and install those, then set up the RAID storage and move /home
<Lurchy> I guess I need to reinstall onto the 64GB SSD
<daftykins> not reinstall, *install*
<alepando> hello Ubuntu Word... i'm testing Mate with VirtualBox in my debian
<Lurchy> lol...yes
<Lurchy> dafty...how does one make a package list?   pen and paper?  or is there a util that I use?
<Lurchy> I use belarc in windows......
<daftykins> Lurchy: dpkg --get-selections > file
<daftykins> i think ^
<Lurchy> kk...sounds like a plan...perhaps it can help if i reinstall apache and php it will help me figure out zoneminder also
<olpirn> In case someone is interested: the problem was not .config or .compiz - I looked at the dmesg logs more closely and saw that not only unity-settings was sefaulting, but also the keyboard indicator. I then remembered I added a new keyboard layout recently (apparently after the last reboot). I restored the file /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml (whi
<olpirn> ch, among other things, maintains a list of keyboard layouts) to a previous state, and that solved the problem. I guess something was wrong in the new version of the file (though I still don't know what it was, it all seemed perfect to me), which caused indicator-keyboard to crash (why crash? why couldn't it be a nice error message?), which caused
<olpirn> the whole unity-settings-daemon to crash (why crash? why couldn't it be a nice error message and running without the keyboard indicator), and I guess something kept causing it restarting again and again, causing the whole system to falter.
<olpirn> Everything's back to normal now, and I'll try and see how I can add this new layout _without_ crashing the system.
<TJ-> Skyrider: You can check on which frequencies (and DFS) are supported with "sudo  wpa_cli get_capability freq"
<olpirn> Thanks again!
<Lurchy> thx for info guys....
<TJ-> Skyrider: Try configuring your AP mode to use a channel from the Mode[A] channels that does *NOT* require DFS
<makk> olpirn, sounds strange :-)
<TJ-> Lurchy: you can use "debfoster" to create a list that will preserve the install dependencies
<Lurchy> ok tj
<keli> wow
<keli> im new here
<makk> Clonezilla will not work for Lurchy?
<daftykins> makk: no
<Lurchy> makk.....appparently not
<daftykins> keli: support questions only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lurchy> since target ssd drive is smaller than source IDE drive
<makk> Lurchy, ah ok like i dought
<Lurchy> if I understand correctly
<olpirn> makk, it is indeed strange.
<olpirn> I think there's a lot to improve in there...
<TJ-> Lurchy: you could shrink the file-system(s) on the HDD first, so they would fit on the SSD, then copy them over
<daftykins> the guy wants to add RAID for /home anyway so it sounds like a clean approach would be handy to me
<makk> oh home as raid, i dont got this than it will not work
<TJ-> I thought it was 'archives' on the RAID array?
<daftykins> who knows what that means :>
<malikilam> hhh
<daftykins> 64GB certainly won't be enough for all
<Lurchy> hmmm
<Lurchy> well....I plan on makign this a media server...among other things
<Lurchy> want to keep media archives on another disk...since I have 150GB+ of MP3s and such
<daftykins> best way is full install to the SSD then, with /home/username/$media_folder symlink'd to the mechanical storage
<daftykins> where $media_folder is Pictures, Music, Video, etc.
<Lurchy> yes
<tgm4883> Anyone else seeing cdimage and/or the ppa's being super slow to download from right now (currently getting 33kB/s)
<daftykins> tgm4883: any difference from releases. ?
<tgm4883> daftykins: nope, slow there as well
<daftykins> torrent? :)
<ioria> tgm4883, idk if it's what you meant, but ff gives me 9 h to download the ubuntu iso
<tgm4883> daftykins: there isn't a torrent for dailies and/or PPA
<daftykins> ah, forgive my mind reading inability :P
<TJ-> tgm4883: nothing being reported on the server status page
<ioria> tgm4883, yep, 33 kb
<tgm4883> ioria: yea that's roughly what I'm getting to
<tgm4883> TJ-: where is the status page?
<TJ-> tgm4883: http://status.admin.canonical.com/
<nicomachus> I take it the guys at #canonical-sysadmin are still on holiday
<invisime> I have a brand new Mint install that's crashing intermittently. first the mouse sort of "sticks", then stops responding altogether, then the whole system locks up (no keyboard input accepted, Ctrl+Alt+Del and Ctrl+Alt+F# don't do anything). is there a log I should check to see what's wrong?
<nicomachus> !mint | invisime
<ubottu> invisime: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<invisime> ouch. directing me to another server, entirely?
<invisime> I was under the impression that the vast majority of mint was actually ubuntu.
<ioria> tgm4883, no proble with lubuntu 890 kb
<daftykins> invisime: wrong, i'm afraid - Mint has its' own problems.
<tgm4883> invisime: that is where their support is. We don't control that
<MonkeyDust> invisime  it's a different distro, like ubuntu is different from debian
<makk> Does someone know what the ~/.cache/oneconf/ folder ist storing? I got a warning in journalctl -f
<stevej> if you add the mint repository to debian 8.2 stable, and install the mint packages, you get lmde 2
<makk> WARNING:oneconf.hosts:Error in loading other_hosts file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/makk/.cache/oneconf/b5dab7d4a52740acae2ce4007af8a5c8/other_hosts'
<olpirn> By the way, as I've just had a major issue that was all caused by the keyboard indicator and a change to /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml - is this channel a good place to talk about issues with keyboard layouts, or are there better places for this?
<daftykins> stevej: off topic
<six86> Hello. I hve problems creating a usb install stick. No matte what I try, I get "boot error" when trying to boot. I tried the startup disk creator on ubuntu 15.10. What I want to create is a 14.04 install stick. I also tried unetbootin, which took much much longer to create, but resulted in the same error...
<julien12> six86, did you try to format the stick before ? I had the same problem
<boxmein> can I tell unity not to let me move windows in the workspace switcher so that the window decoration ends up between two workspaces
<ioria> olpirn, you can't  change layouts or what  ?
<boxmein> (eg http://snag.gy/6DJBw.jpg and http://snag.gy/sgsRa.jpg )
<ioria> six86 can you give us the complete error ?
<Skyrider> TJ-
<Skyrider> Sorry for the less replies, wife's around.
<Skyrider> I ran he command.
<Lurchy> wife?  you mean the "Boss"
<Lurchy> ?
<makk> lol
<Skyrider> In a way, ya.. lol
<Skyrider> Mode[G] Channels: - Mode[A] Channels and Mode[B] Channels:
<Lurchy> I feel ya brother....I am hiding...told her I am "working"
<Skyrider> on some 5GHZ channels it says NO_IR and others NO_IR) DFS
<olpirn> ioria, I sure can. But I've got some specific issues. For example, when changing the layout list in evdev.xml, the changes don't seem to take effect until I logout and login again. Is there a way to restart indicator-keyboard without having to logout and back in?
<Lurchy> my wife...not yours
<Lurchy> lol
<TJ-> Skyrider: try to use a channel that doesn't have "NO_IR DFS" after it
<Skyrider> oke.. trying.. 36
<TJ-> Skyrider: if it still fails doing that, it suggests that the problem isn't directly due to missing support for those functions
<TJ-> Skyrider: but as we're talking about a very thin layer of code in the kernel that is passing requests to the chipset's firmware blob, we can't know for sure what is going on
<six86> julien12: I tried two different sticks and formatted/partitoned them with gparted
<ioria> olpirn, well, i could be wrong, but that file it's not supposed  to be edited .... you do what you need from System Settings -> language Support   ( i know that not an answer to your q)
<TJ-> Skyrider: I couldn't find any mention of 802.11a infrastructure-mode working, or not working, for the WUSB600N/rt2800usb
<Skyrider> :-\
<six86> ioria: It's just "Boot error" after the line that shows some Info: "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD [...] Peter Alvin et al"
<Skyrider> no ide
<Skyrider> **dice
<TJ-> tgm4883: I tested cdimages. ... was getting full speed on my link
<ioria> six86  you did the usb with startup disk creator ?
<six86> 3 times on 2 Systems. And then one time with unetbootin.
<olpirn> ioria, one needs to change that file when installing new layouts (not just choosing existing ones to use).
<ioria> olpirn, ah... i see
<makk> six86, i got this problem a time ago with archlinux and i hade to use dd command to get the iso on the usb
<TJ-> six86: "boot error" is a Syslinux report (the boot-loader) and can be caused by certain bugs in the BIOS/firmware. Try holding down the Ctrl key as the system is booting to cause one of the inbuilt workarounds
<Skyrider> weird stuff that it aint working.
<TJ-> Skyrider: the error report in the kernel log is triggered directly via a call into the kernel, which calls into the device itself and passes back the error report
<sudomarize> how would i create an alias like "cat myfile.txt | somefunction"? where i can just call "newfunction myfile.txt"?
<Skyrider> so I'm stuck with 2.4
<TJ-> sudomarize: create a function instead
<ioria> olpirn,  and now , what are you trying ?    (you can always use   sudo if=/file.iso   of=/dev/sdx)
<sudomarize> TJ-: how would i do that?
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> six86  and now , what are you trying ?    (you can always use   sudo if=/file.iso   of=/dev/sdx)
<six86> I resd something about not being able to use startup disk creator for older versions...
<nicomachus> hmm... this is a new one "spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<six86> ioria: I will try dd
<ioria> olpirn,    sudo dd if=/file.iso   of=/dev/sdx
<makk> olpirn, for the of= part dont use /dev/sdx1 or somethink use the hole device not apartion
<nicomachus> looks like spotify needs libgcrypt 11, but ubuntu only has 20.
<TJ-> As well as creating aliases, you can create shell functions that are in the .bashrc or similar. E.g. "function newfunction() { cat "$1" | "$2"; }" and then be able to call it as "newfunction myfile.txt somefunction"
<olpirn> ioria and makk: I don't understand - what is this dd and if and of and /file.sio and /dev/sdx?
<olpirn> (Maybe it was meant for another user?)
<makk> olpirn, yes it was meant for another user
<ioria> olpirn,    convert and copy a file
<makk> olpirn, srry
<TJ-> nicomachus: you could try symlinking "ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.11"
<ioria> olpirn,  yep, not for you :þ
<six86> dd works! :-D
<six86> Forget the fancy tools :D
<makk> you allready booted it?
<six86> yep
<makk> nice
<ioria> six86  good
<nicomachus> thanks TJ-. Makes me curious what happened to break it... Trying to remember the last time I used Spotify on this machine.
<ioria> olpirn,  that's for you  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<TJ-> nicomachus: 14.04 possible?
<TJ-> !info libgcrypt trusty
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt does not exist in trusty
<nicomachus> I'm *sure* i've used it since upgrading to 15.10
<TJ-> !info libgcrypt11 trusty
<ubottu> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 607 kB
<TJ-> !info libgcrypt11 vivid
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt11 does not exist in vivid
<nicomachus> yep... vivid has 20. huh. guess I haven't used it in awhile...
<olpirn> Thanks, ioria, I've visited that page already. Unfortunately, there's no answer there. (Other than removing the cache files, which helps load new layouts, but not the new layout list.)
<tarvid> is there an easy way to locate the mouse pointer on a high resultion screen?
<ioria> olpirn,  sorry about that
<alph_> hallo
<Skyrider> TJ- I give up on 5ghz support.
<alph_> exit
<Skyrider> I however want to thank you for the support, I'm glad the hotspot is working.
<Skyrider> So I appreciate it.
<TJ-> Skyrider: if you do find a way, please let me/us know
<Skyrider> Will do, but I doubt I'll find a way atm.
<olpirn> It's OK, ioria, thanks. I also have much more specific questions. There seems to be a serious lack of information on the web regarding xkb :-(
<nicomachus> TJ-: well, here's the answer to pretty much all of my questions, in case someone else wanders in looking for help with that issue: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/09/install-spotify-client-ubuntu-15-10/
<nicomachus> I was on stable instead of testing, and stable only works in 14.04 atm
<olpirn> If anybody knows a forum or a channel or something where there are people who can answer questions about the inner workings of xkb, please do tell.
<sjoshi> !info shareit
<ubottu> Package shareit does not exist in wily
<makk> olpirn, maybe in #xorg someone can help
<TJ-> nicomachus: ahhh!
<Dynamicwork> !info wine-staging
<ubottu> Package wine-staging does not exist in wily
<Dynamicwork> !info wine-staging trusty
<ubottu> Package wine-staging does not exist in trusty
<olpirn> Thanks, makk! If somebody somewhere can help it's most likely there :-)
<Dynamicwork> !info wine-staging-amd64 precise
<ubottu> Package wine-staging-amd64 does not exist in precise
<makk> olpirn, or in ##linux
<Dynamicwork> !info wine-staging precise
<ubottu> Package wine-staging does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Dynamicwork
<ubottu> Dynamicwork: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ioria> olpirn,  well, xkb is part of xorg,  so ...
<olpirn> ioria: Yes, I'm sorry, I'm very new to this IRC thing. It will take me some time to figure it all out. But you guys have been very helpful - thanks!
<ioria> olpirn,  np, http://www.x.org/wiki/XKB/
<olpirn> ioria, Yes, I've seen that page as well. Lots of good information, too! Unfortunately, no answers to my (indeed very specific) questions... A knowledgeable person willing to help is worth much more than thousands of thousands of non-interactive words...
<makk> olpirn, thats true, there for irc is nice
<ioria> olpirn, maybe i'm too curious.... what's you specific issue ?
<ioria> olpirn,  i mean, why you need to edit evdev.xml ?
<olpirn> ioria: I'm creating my own special keyboard layouts.
<ioria> olpirn,  ok
<makk> olpirn, is there no better hobby around? :-)
<sudomarize> TJ-: awesome, thanks
<ralph4100> does anyone know of a good guide for storing passwords as environment variables? would like to move to that instead of storing them in various config files, but don't want to do it wrong as these are passwords, and can't seem to find anything helpful.
<olpirn> makk: It's not my only hobby, but I do like it. And I enjoy not only the process of creating them, but also using them afterwards. Being able to type the way I like really makes my life better - considering the number of hours I spend with a keyboard each day...
<olpirn> I'll be off now. Thanks again, makk, ioria and k1l!
<makk> olpirn, sound cool have fun cu
<ioria> olpirn,  np, good luck
<makk> ralph4100, you coud store your passwart as a hash variable, and build a function that hashes the input of an password and compare it to the stored hash
<ralph4100> makk, well I mean to store passwords for various things ... like instead of putting a password in a muttrc, reference the var in bashrc
<bh> I'm running into a bit of trouble configuring an Ipsec/LT2P vpn. Tips for debugging would be appreciated. At the moment I'm not seeing anything in syslog when I attempt to connect, ipsec verify returns a clean bill of health
<makk> ralph4100, oh ok than i missread your comment
<ralph4100> makk, that way 1) my config files don't need to be secret, 2) all passwords in one place, can be easily changed
<makk> ralph4100, at least i would never store my password as envirement variables in clear text. Everyone has acces to the envirement variable if i not missleaded
<tgm4883> ralph4100: you wouldn't make them enviroment variables. You would just source the password file when launching the application
<lordleojz> hola
<Finetundra> Can someone tell me how I can write a .img to a floppy disk?
<bekks> Finetundra: Using dd.
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: unpack it and drag contents to the floppy
<bekks> lotuspsychje: That will not leave you with anything usable.
<Finetundra> bekks: could you explain?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: an "img" file is just a full clone of the contents of a device. So you need to transfer it to the device.
<bekks> Finetundra: dd if=/path/to/your.img of=/dev/yourfloppydevice bs=2M; sync; sync
<lotuspsychje> bekks: i mean unpack with some program that handles iso, img etc
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: why the double sync?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Neither iso not img are archive formats.
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: For ensuring the IO buffer is written down to the device.
<barnyard_animal> hey guys, new to linux, wondering how I install packages?  Is there no software center?  I could use command line but unsure if there's somewhere else I should be doing it
<SchrodingersScat> !software | barnyard_animal
<ubottu> barnyard_animal: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<barnyard_animal> thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> barnyard_animal: software center, synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, apt should all do about the same things, so it's your preference for which you choose.
<Finetundra> bekks: if I have of=/dev/media/<username>/disk returns no such file or directory
<bekks> Finetundra: Then you issued the wrong path.
<Finetundra> bekks: if I set the file path to /media/<username>/disk I get told that it's a directory
<bekks> Finetundra: Then use a valid path instead.
<bekks> Finetundra: We dont know where you stored the img file.
<Finetundra> the first path should be to the .img file, yes? not the second one
<Finetundra> ?
<makk> Finetundra, you know wherre your floppy device ist located in /dev?
<Finetundra> makk: no
<makk> Finetundra, yes the of part ist the device
<makk> the if part is the image
<makk> Finetundra, you need to know where your floppy device is located to put the path to it in the of part
<Finetundra> makk: where would it be normally?
<tomasq> Hello! Is here any Ubuntu developer?
<makk> Finetundra, but i never did somethink with floppy disk so i have no idear how they are stored in /dev
<lotuspsychje> tomasq: #ubuntu-devel
<MiningMarsh> /dev/fd0
<MiningMarsh> fd is the name of floppies usually
<MiningMarsh> iirc
<makk> Finetundra, there you have it from MiningMarsh
<barnyard_animal> Where is the ubuntu software center on ubuntu mate desktop 1.10.2?
<barnyard_animal> I installed synaptic but am following the tutorial and cannot find the software center
<makk> barnyard_animal, open a temrinal and type software-center
<makk> barnyard_animal, this should open it
<Finetundra> MiningMarsh: how would I determine what the disk number is?
<Grimm_> Hello can someone helpout? I tried to dual boot Ununtu 15.04 with Android x86. I had just 1 partition [/] on ubuntu so when I was asked during installation to create a new partition, I could not shrink sda1 (where Ubuntu was)
<makk> Finetundra, if you type /dev/fd and than tab you should get some otions, hopefully only 1
<barnyard_animal> Thanks makk, wasn't installed by default.
<MonkeyDust> Grimm_  backup ubuntu to a safe place - boot live dvd or usb - delete partition with gparted - create new partitions - install what you want
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: Do you have something on the disk already?
<MiningMarsh> if so, sudo blkid
<MiningMarsh> will usually find it
<Finetundra> MiningMarsh: there shouldn't be. I can try a fresh disk
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: ls /dev/fd* and just look for whatever number is listed.
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<makk> lol i have no floppy drive at all and i got number 0 to 3^
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: oh wait a minute shit don't use fd
<MiningMarsh> I just double checked, apparently fd is an alias for /dev/pts/*
<henvio> q
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: yeah I have no idea what path the floppy drive is at, I apoligize.
<makk> MiningMarsh, is ist save to just dry the /dev/fd/numbers with dd or yould this harm somethink?
<henvio> sfdas
<MonkeyDust> henvio  it works, we see you
<makk> Finetundra, did it work?
<Grimm_> I canged the sector to begin at 4096 from 2048 then changed it back and wrote changes to the partion table. Before writting changes a warning pop up said I might expirence data loss if I continue
<Quantos> And?
<Quantos> Did you experience data loss?
<Grimm_> I continued but I did not install Android again I did ctrl+alt+delete
<Grimm_> But it does not boot Ubuntu
<Finetundra> makk: no
<MonkeyDust> Grimm_  if you made a backup, you can do what you want, then data loss is no drama
<Quantos> ^^^
<makk> Finetundra, "lsmod | grep -i floppy" to se if a floppy module is loaded
<ioria> Finetundra, i downloaded a .img  file , and did   dd if=disk1.img of=/dev/fd0
<Grimm_> It lands me on the display when I used to press F12 before seeing
<ioria> Finetundra, with sudo, i mean
<ravster> hello all
<lotuspsychje> ravster: welcome
<ravster> I'm on Wily, and trying to get nodejs v4, but http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/nodejs is referring to nodejs v0.10.  Is there something I'm missing about nodejs versioning in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | ravster
<ubottu> ravster: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MiningMarsh> ravster: everything past node 0.10-14 is usually considered unstable
<lotuspsychje> ravster: its reccomended to use package versions, specific for your ubuntu version
<MiningMarsh> on various distros
<MiningMarsh> I believe the version jump causes a lot of NPM package breakage
<JanC> that hhy66 is/was a spammer
<MiningMarsh> I know it did for me when I tried 4.1...
<ravster> oh ok.  thanks for the heads up
<lotuspsychje> JanC: maybe report to the ops channel?
<OerHeks> hjgy87, please don't spam here, thanks
<GoChargers> Hello!  Looking for help with remote connections.  I have Ubuntu set up as a media server, but I can't seem to access it remotely.  Wondering what sort of things I should look at.  Already checked ufw, it is disabled.
<OerHeks> GoChargers, how would you connect, ssh? vnc?
<Turnip_Green> Guys any news on a fix for 15.10 and Catalyst drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Turnip_Green: wich card you havin?
<Turnip_Green> R9 270
<lotuspsychje> Turnip_Green: talk to the #gamingonlinux guys, their always up to date
<Turnip_Green> Cool thanks
<GoChargers> OerHeks:  Previous install worked fine.  Used mythmote (on android), vsftpd (for fsync on android), occasional vnc with vino, and two smart tvs would find my plex server.  Now, only vsftpd works.
<OerHeks> seems like the releasebug is solved, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<OerHeks> GoChargers, so ... vnc + vino?
<GoChargers> OerHeks:  just tried to start vino, and it says "The desktop sharing service is not enabled, so it should not be run"
<ioria> GoChargers,  try /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<Finetundra> makk: that yields floppy 		55416 1
<GoChargers> ioria:  That's how I launched vino.
<ioria> GoChargers,  ps -A | grep vino
<GoChargers> ioria:  no output for that command.  When launching vino, I get this:  ** (vino-server:5590): WARNING **: The desktop sharing service is not enabled, so it should not be run.
<Finetundra> ioria: doing it that way it does run but it says 0 bytes copied
<ioria> Finetundra, what .img is ?  is good ?
<lotuspsychje> GoChargers: cant you use openssh for the management? vnc is a danger to use
<Finetundra> ioria:  for the rhapsody beta OS from apple(circa 1997). As best I can tell, yes it's good, though I don't know how I'd check it
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: what command did you run?
<ioria> GoChargers,  go in dash and type vino
<Finetundra> MiningMarsh: I cd'd over to the directory with the .img and did "sudo dd if=<long disk name>.img of=/dev/fd0"
<ioria> Finetundra, so you can format the floppy with Disks and try again dd
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: yeah, like I said, I was wrong, /dev/fd0 is not in fact a floppy disk
<MiningMarsh> as far as I can tell
<MiningMarsh> on my system at least, it is a symlink to /dev/ptc
<ioria> MiningMarsh, no, it is
<MiningMarsh> *pts
<ioria> MiningMarsh, i just did it
<MiningMarsh> ioria: Oh okay. I went to double check and my /dev/fd was linked to /dev/pts/*
<MiningMarsh> ioria: Good to know then.
<GoChargers> ioria, lotuspsychje:  vino is fixed now, turns out I just needed to go into vino-preferences.
<ioria> MiningMarsh,  not fd  /dev/fd0
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: try ddrescue maybe to see if it complains about bad sectors?
<GoChargers> still no luck with the media sharing though.
<MiningMarsh> ioria: Yeah, I see.
<ioria> GoChargers,  gooooooodddddddddd
<MiningMarsh> ioria: I thought fd0 was floppy, wasn't 100% sure
<ioria> MiningMarsh,  yeah
<ioria> Finetundra, it's also possible that your floppy (as many of mine) is old  and ruined ....
<daftykins> ^ i had to repeatedly read over 15x from the last floppy i used to remagnetise the thing (my assumption) before it'd get data off a disk again
<daftykins> thing being the drive
<ioria> yeah
<atif089> Hey guys, I understand this is an official Ubuntu channel and I'm here to ask a question that might be to specific for my needs and not relevant to most of the users here. Can anyone recommend me a right channel to seek advice for my Ubuntu based remote desktop setup?
<Finetundra> ioria: can they just go bad with age?
<ioria> Finetundra, i'm afraid , yes
<Finetundra> well crap
<daftykins> atif089: just ask the question, as long as it's really ubuntu it's fine.
<ioria> Finetundra, it's not a cd, it's mylar (like the old music cassette)
<ioria> Finetundra, that's why i told you to format it again
<Finetundra> ioria: using?
<ioria> Finetundra, Disks
<Finetundra> ioria: shold that be preinstalled?
<ioria> Finetundra, yes
<Finetundra> ioria: what would the terminal command be?
<daftykins> call me crazy but try just formatting the diskette and putting a text file on it before trying the intended data, whatever form it may be in
<daftykins> Finetundra: disks is a GUI program
<bekks> Finetundra: Throw the floppy away, use a new one.
<ioria> Finetundra, what ubuntu are you on ?
<Finetundra> ioria: 14.04
<ioria> Finetundra, Unity ?
<Finetundra> ioria: XFCE
<ioria> Finetundra, http://askubuntu.com/questions/577002/how-do-i-open-disk-utility-in-xfce
<Finetundra> this may be more trouble than I thought
<atif089> daftykins: Thanks.
<atif089> I have a Windows laptop on which I want to install Ubuntu so that I can use it as my development laptop for developing Android apps. The reason I want to install Ubuntu is because I want to connect remotely from a desktop on same network. If all of this doesn't sound stupid, here are the few questions?
<atif089> * Is Ubuntu a good choice or should I go with some other OS?
<atif089> * Can multiple users connect on Ubuntu like RHEL5? I remember using NoMachine on RHEL5 where I could get 2 GUIs, 1 on the original PC and 1 on the remote PC?
<atif089> * Is VNC also same as NoMachine?
<bekks> Finetundra: Still on putting an img onto a floppy?
<atif089> ^^ sorry about white spaces, I typed in a different editor and it added extra line characters I think
<MiningMarsh> atif089: Yes on the first two questions.
<Finetundra> bekks: yes. ioria has advised me to format the disk
<ioria> Finetundra,  or change it, if you can
<MiningMarsh> atif089: and apparently nomachine supports VNC sessions.
<bekks> Finetundra: What for? using dd and putting a file on it destroys and overwrites every format.
<bekks> Finetundra: Which dd command did you use?
<MiningMarsh> Finetundra: try ddrescue.
<MiningMarsh> I imaging the issue is probably a dead disk.
<bekks> Finetundra: No need for ddrescue.
<MiningMarsh> *imagine
<deskwizard> Hi :)
<Finetundra> bekks: sudo dd if=<long disk image name>.img of=/dev/fd0
<bekks> Finetundra: And what is the output of that command?
<deskwizard> quick question for you knowledgeable people... on 14.04, the volume change popups... anywhere I can change the timeout for those ?
<atif089> MiningMarsh: in laymans terms, I can connect to that computer and do my work without disturbing my wife's web browsing activity (except consuming all the CPU of course)
<MiningMarsh> atif089: Yeah, that shouldn't be an issue.
<deskwizard> well, all those kind of popups
<MiningMarsh> atif089: Any linux distro should support that no-problem.
<ioria> Finetundra,  if the format fails, could mean that the disk is bad ....
<bekks> ioria: Only if you used a full format using badblocks before.
<atif089> MiningMarsh: perfect! Thanks for saving my $1000 on a new computer. I have an AMD desktop which truly sucks for Android Development. I was contemplating in getting a new i7 but I have an i5 laptop lying around. So I can use it now :-) AWesome!
<Finetundra> 0+0 records in  0+0 records out 0 bytes (0 b) copied 0.000359464 s, 0.0kb/s. bekks
<bekks> Finetundra: Full, exact command, full exact output into a pastebin.
<bekks> Finetundra: Not just random lines.
<Finetundra> bekks: http://pastebin.com/mSZBLbU6
<Finetundra> I am cd'd into the directory with the img file
<zza> hello, how to zip a lot of files individually and with pass-> for f in *.txt;do;aaa=`echo "$f" | sed s/txt/zip/g`;zip -e "$aaa" "$f";done
<bekks> Finetundra: And you are in the same directory as that image file AND fd1 is your second floppy?
<zza> how to write the same password in for?
<sw0rdy> hey guys
<sw0rdy> my camera won't work on skype
<sw0rdy> its available in the options
<Finetundra> bekks: yes
<sw0rdy> but not in calls
<bekks> Finetundra: Then your image file is zero bytes, since nothing was written.
<sw0rdy> ffs
<Finetundra> bekks: well you see, that's where the issue is
<bekks> Finetundra: the issue is either using a 0 byte image or the wrong floppy device.
<ioria> Finetundra,  can you give me the link to the  .img ?
<daftykins> sw0rdy: not much we can do given skype is proprietary, tried other programs to see if they view it ok?
<sw0rdy> like what other programs can i use?
<daftykins> cheese
<sw0rdy> ok
<sw0rdy> thanks
<ioria> Finetundra,  sorry, don't find .img on that site , can you provide the file url ?
<bekks> Finetundra: Whats the output of "dmesg | grep -i fd"?
<sw0rdy> daftykins, cheese works
<sw0rdy> i found this v
<sw0rdy> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Camera-does-not-work-with-Skype-on-Ubuntu-14-04/td-p/3162718
<tsapii> hello i have a problem with installing ubuntu on a laptop with a pre-existing windows 8 installation. the whole disk is currently used by the windows 8 disk and i'd like to cut its size in half
<sw0rdy> didn't work but maybe i should restart
<sw0rdy> for it to work
<tsapii> however the partition manager is not able to detect the used size of the windows partition so i cannot resize it
<tsapii> i can mount it fine, and if i do the partition manager sees the used size correctly
<daftykins> tsapii: resize Windows from inside Windows, alternatively - you may've booted your ubuntu media non-EFI when it needs to have been EFI booted
<tsapii> i am pretty sure i booted it with efi but may also be wrong
<tsapii> in any case i shall try resizing from within windows
<tsapii> thanks
<Finetundra> bekks: http://pastebin.com/pZauUe8E
<daftykins> boot, run diskmgmt.msc, right click and shrink
<tsapii> thanks
<sw0rdy> daftykins, what you think?
<daftykins> sw0rdy: didn't look
<sw0rdy> well
<sw0rdy> its ok
<donna> irc.freenode.net
<Guest9969> hello as of recently ctrl-alt-f(1-6) hasn't been working for me.  Anyone have any ideas why this'd happen?
<sw0rdy> I'll just restart anyway
<sw0rdy> brb
<bekks> Finetundra: As can be clearly seen, you a) dont have a second floppy device, but just one and b) that one device is named fd0
<Guest80268> Hello, i was wondering if anyone could answer me a question
<bekks> Guest80268: You have to ask your question instead.
<Finetundra> bekks: changing it to fd0 returns the same
<MonkeyDust> Guest80268  let's hear it, in oneline
<daftykins> one cannot answer what has not been asked (:
<Guest80268> would i be able to take an ssd that has ubuntu pre-installed and configured and swap it into a nuc without any trouble?
<bekks> Finetundra: Which doesnt make fd1 magically existing, suddenly ;)
<daftykins> Guest80268: yes depending on graphics drivers that may've been added
<sw0rdy> well that was a quick reboot :D
<Finetundra> bekks: irrelevant
<sw0rdy> time for the moment of truth
<bekks> Finetundra: Absoluetly not. Using the wrong device is nothing you should be expecting to work out successfully.
<sw0rdy> the tipping point between xubuntu and windows 7 haha
<Guest80268> Well my main rig has a gtx970, but I've not added any drivers
<bekks> Finetundra: So pastebin "ls -lah filename" of that image file, and the full output when writing it to /dev/fd0
<Finetundra> bekks: it is irrelevant if both fd1 and fd0 return the same
<bekks> Finetundra: It is NOT irrelevant.
<ioria> Finetundra,  how big is it this .img ?
<lotuspsychje> Guest80268: clean installs are very reccomended
<sw0rdy> fuck it
<al_nz1> Morning
<bekks> sw0rdy: can you please watch your language?
<sw0rdy> daftykins, I have to remove ubuntu and put windows 7 for this :S
<al_nz1> whats the easiest way to install stuff from github on Ubuntu?
<rom1504> al_nz1: using git clone
<rom1504> next question
<sw0rdy> ahh, sorry bekks forgot that this is a family-friendly channel
<al_nz1> rom1504: ta
<rom1504> ta
<Guest80268> lotuspsychje, it kind of defeats the point of me swapping it out in the first place
<daftykins> sw0rdy: or get another camera you mean... i wouldn't give up so easily though if you've only been at it like 10 minutes.
<CruelDualBoot> I'm looking to dual boot Windows 8.1 and Xubuntu, and I need a little insight into UEFI. Anyone willing and able to assist?
<sw0rdy> daftykins, thanks for the help the past couple a days bro, you've been tremendous
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | CruelDualBoot
<ubottu> CruelDualBoot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ceees2> Can someone shine me some light on the order of a chain in iptables? I want to block a range of ports, but allow one port inside the the same range. Should I first drop the range of ports, and then allow the one port?
<Finetundra> ioria: 1.44MB
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | Ceees2
<ubottu> Ceees2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<sw0rdy> but i give up because this is for my dad's friend and I'd rather be focusing on how to make money so i can have a little more than 10 bucks in my pockets
<tsapii> bleh, it appears that the windows partition suffers from filesystem corruption
<bekks> Finetundra: Pastebin ls.
<sw0rdy> don't have time daftykins bro
<tsapii> need to chkdsk.exe this
<lotuspsychje> Ceees2: the #netfilter guys might also assist
<sw0rdy> see you from home, I'll be there in 5 min :D
<daftykins> sw0rdy: oh that's you - yeah this is why converting others is often a mistake
<ioria> Finetundra,  send me, (if you want)
<sw0rdy> brb
<Ceees2> thanks
<tsapii> this may be the reason the partition manager was so unable to find the pratition size
<tsapii> unable to find the used size, rather
<Finetundra> bekks: http://pastebin.com/87xqeHb7
<daftykins> tsapii: you need to shutdown out of windows properly yeah, "shutdown -s -t 1" tends to be a good method in 8 and 10, or hold shift when clicking shutdown
<Finetundra> ioria: send you what?
<ioria> Finetundra,  the file. i cannot find it ...
<Guest9969> ctrl-alt-f(*) switches to a black screen for me, ctrl-alt-f7 works normally. I'm not sure how to debug this
<daftykins> Guest9969: sounds like you're using proprietary graphics drivers - is it on a TV by any chance?
<bekks> Finetundra: Bingo. That file is ZERO bytes.
<bekks> Finetundra: Fix it, try again.
<CruelDualBoot> Thanks, lotuspsychje. I was a little concerned because I've already partitioned and installed Xubuntu. It's on my comp, but the boot menu isn't reading. And I know, there are methods to get it to recognize grub, but I've biffed it before on an OS install like this, and I'd really like to avoid as much pain as I can.
<senaps> i can't lower down my screen brightness in acer 4750.... any help?(tried fn+ > or < that used to control screen brightness in windows)
<ioria> Finetundra,  bekks is right ... is '0'
<Guest9969> daftykins: am I Guest9969?
<daftykins> senaps: you may need to add the kernel boot parameter "acpi_backlight=vendor" for this to work.
<daftykins> Guest9969: yes, do you not see it when you type?
<ioria> Finetundra,  you have nothing in that file
<Finetundra> bekks: I swear to god it read as 1.44MB
<senaps> daftykins: anymore instructions?
<Guest9969> daftykins: I see me name as me2. I'm still new to irc so this is a bit weird for me
<bekks> Finetundra: Even without being religious, you can SEE that the file is 0 bytes. So there is no point in discussing it.
<NomadJim> if I just want an ubuntu for a long time, should I install 14.04.0 or 14.04.1?
<ioria> Finetundra,  try to send me
<daftykins> senaps: well you would boot up, hold left shift to get the GRUB menu, press 'e' to edit the normal boot entry highlighted and edit it so what i mentioned is after 'quiet splash' on the kernel= line
<bekks> ioria: Send you a 0 byte file?
<bekks> ioria: What do you expect from it? :)
<CruelDualBoot> Mainly, I need to know: If I was able to start a Live Session from a flash drive without any trouble on a UEFI machine, does that mean that it's already a UEFI version of Xubuntu, or do I have to go through the steps listed here (http://linux.about.com/od/howtos/ss/How-To-Create-A-UEFI-Bootable-Ubuntu-USB-Drive-Using-Windows.htm)?
<ioria> bekks, yep
<senaps> daftykins: anyway to do that while im logged in? from my own terminal?
<ioria> bekks, nothing
<bekks> ioria: So we can omit that nonsense and continue. Thanks.
<daftykins> senaps: it's better to test it this way to see if it works instead of apply it permanently.
<Finetundra> bekks: I just recopied the file and it now writes
<Bashing-om> NomadJim: 14.04.0/1/2/3 will upgrade t0 14.04.4 when the next point release is released . presently we are at 14.04.3 .
<Guest9969> daftykins: anyways I'm using fglrx-updates as my amd graphics driver.  It's on my pc. It used to work correctly as of a few weeks ago
<bekks> Finetundra: Check the size.
<CruelDualBoot> To put it another way, since I used unetbootin to make the flash drive, does unetbootin automatically make the ISO image "play nice" with UEFI?
<daftykins> Guest9969: yeah so that driver is what's ruining TTY usage.
<NomadJim> Bashing-om:  is upgrading to .4 going to require a reboot?
<ioria> Finetundra,  this is good
<daftykins> Guest9969: you could confirm it's being used properly via "sudo lshw -C video" and also "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" then share the resulting link here
<sw0rdfish> here i am D
<sw0rdfish> :D
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: we don't need announcements
<sw0rdfish> daftykins sir yes sir!
<Finetundra> ioria: did you dl the file?
<sw0rdfish> daftykins I see you're not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> NomadJim: Yeah, when it is released and you have updated . ( it is in the plans that a install of a new kernel will not require rebooting ) .
<liam> Hi all...long time user f Ubuntu, just after getting a Chromebook and installing Ubuntu 14.04LTS. Everything working quite well except...a sound issue. Basically, the earphones/Speakers have to be manually chosen each time, and the sound is muffled for a while at frst until played at full volum, then it comes right. Any directions gladly accepted
<sw0rdfish> daftykins can I pm you
<daftykins> sw0rdfish: what about
<NomadJim> Bashing-om:  thanks
<ioria> Finetundra,  yep... porting to the old pc
<Finetundra> bekks: http://pastebin.com/2dduKL0V
<sw0rdfish> daftykins a friendly conversation
<daftykins> if it's support related, no.
<Finetundra> bekks: does that provide enough information?
<bekks> Finetundra: That seems to work.
<Guest9969> daftykins: thanks for letting me know about automatically creating pastebin like that it's pretty cool.  Here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/14375259/
<Tynach> Hi, installing a program using Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, and pretty much any other source works fine... But the new application isn't showing up in Unity's Dash until I log out and back in. How can I fix this? Usually if I install a program from Software Center, it will show up - but not always.
<Guest9969> liam: I remember I had to mess around with pulseaudio after installing ubuntu on my chromebook
<Tynach> This is a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<bob2017> Hey — is it possible to install ubuntu without using the installer?  Just by decompressing an archive over a partition?
<Lurchy> <Guest9969>...change your nick with /nick (name)
<daftykins> Guest9969: yep so fglrx is definitely in use, that could well be why you can't reach any TTYs - assuming you're not connected to a TV as i mentioned which could be printing the text off-screen
<daftykins> bob2017: don't think so.
<NomadJim> does the 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image work for 64 bit intel cpus?
<Lurchy> lol
<me2> Lurchy: thanks!
<Lurchy> just so you have a unique name
<daftykins> NomadJim: yes
<Tynach> NomadJim, yes.
<NomadJim> thanks
<bob2017> let me try differently — can someone help me install ubuntu without using the installer, by expanding an archive over the target partition?
<Tynach> NomadJim, AMD64 is just called that because AMD created the x86-64 instruction set extension first.
<Tynach> Intel then started using it.
<NomadJim> ah ok
<ioria> Finetundra,  seems to issue in dd it
<Tynach> Does anyone know how to refresh the list of installed applications in Unity's dash, without logging out and back in?
<ioria> Finetundra,  seems no issue in dd it
<Bashing-om> bob2017: Maybe of interest : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<me2> daftykins: okay I'll try switching the graphics driver and see if that helps.  Can you let me know how you found out that fglrx is being used from my pastebin?
<daftykins> me2: read it
<SchrodingersScat> bob2017: you may want something like, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<Finetundra> ioria: yes, there is no issue with dd. It was an issue that occured during the copying to the img file
<bob2017> schrodingersscat - that looks like what i’m looking for but the key is finding an image :p
<bob2017> bashing-om - I don’t have GRUB installed, i’m afriad
<ioria> Finetundra,  let me try again
<CruelDualBoot> I'm booting a live session from USB onto a UEFI comp with Windows 8.1 installed, but the boot menu isn't coming up after I install. Some tutorials have said I need to make a "UEFI bootable USB" to install it right, but if I'm already booting from the USB, doesn't that mean it's UEFI-compatible already?
<ioria> Finetundra,  dd : writing to '/devfd0': input/output  error ?
<[Mew2]> anyone using fail2ban?
<senaps> daftykins: tried but didn't work :( (the screen brightness thing)....
<ed__> Disk priority in BIOS?
<Finetundra> ioria: are you asking me?
<ioria> Finetundra,  yep... what error you got ?
<senaps> daftykins: any other solution?
<liam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14375483/
<Tynach> CruelDualBoot, have you made sure that your UEFI settings (like, the BIOS setup thing in your system) is set to try to boot Ubuntu's bootloader first?
<ed__> Many failures to boot are resultant from not setting th ebootable disk as the priority in the BIOS.
<liam> Problems with sound on Ubuntu Chromebook...earphones would start automatically, sound poor at first. Anyone help?
<daftykins> senaps: are you booted in having tried to add that parameter right now? confirm it was taken by showing me "cat /proc/cmdline"
<Finetundra> ioria: the only error I encountered was that it wasn't writing to the floppy. This has been resolved
<[Mew2]> hey guys can anyone help me with fail2ban?
<ioria> Finetundra,  ok.... so solved . good
<vince_> CruelDualBoot, http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/ this has quite a bit of useful information about installing Linux with on a computer with UEFI
<daftykins> [Mew2]: not without an actual question
<senaps> daftykins : BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-26-generic root=UUID=07b219ef-8714-4449-91d7-33c1930958c2 ro quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor vt.handoff=7
<SchrodingersScat> bob2017: you would need to make it
<[Mew2]> well im configuring it and i dont know what sopme of these things are like dropbear, ssh-ddos
<CruelDualBoot> I've opened setup at the start, and turned off "fast boot" as well as changing a few other settings, trial-and-error style. All I've accomplished is adding a system beep when the comp powers on that is apparently permanent now... :/
<[Mew2]> i want to enable all of them
<daftykins> senaps: ok, you'll probably have to look up the right parameter for your model system
<daftykins> [Mew2]: doesn't sound wise.
<daftykins> read the man page for it :)
<senaps> daftykins : how to find it?
<Finetundra> ioria: of course it helps to let dd finish writing the disk
<daftykins> senaps: your favourite search engine...
<[Mew2]> ok daftykins thx
<ioria> Finetundra,  sure :þ
<CruelDualBoot> My main concern is my next step... do I follow the steps to make the UEFI-Bootable USB drive, or do I try messing with the bootloader so it will recognize GRUB?
<liam> Sound problem anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14375483/
<senaps> daftykins, : :) okay thanks...
<nicomachus> liam: what log is this?
<daftykins> nicomachus: the wrong one
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> looks like xOrg... definitely not related to sound
<BenLubar> If I do sudo do-release-upgrade -d, can I go from that to the released LTS in April or am I stuck on development versions?
<nicomachus> liam: what's your exact sound problem?
<senaps> daftykins : i can't lower my brightness from power options too, that make any difference?
<bekks> BenLubar: Depends on which version you are on, currently.
<BenLubar> bekks: I'm on 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> BenLubar: that takes you to 16.04 because it *is* the current dev version, but it's generally not advisable to use.
<Bashing-om> BenLubar: The 'd' argument is for (D)evelopment version .
<bekks> BenLubar: Then you can use do-release-upgrade in April an update to 16.04 directly.
<BenLubar> yeah, I need some packages that aren't available on trusty-backports
<nicomachus> !pm | liam
<ubottu> liam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<liam> Ubottu, i did ask in the channell
<ubottu> liam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liam> I will ask again
<liam> lol.....fair enough
<liam> nico...my apologies, its a long time since i was on this
<liam> My sound is muffled and patchy at first until i turn volum up, then it becomes clear. Also, the earphones are not automatically selected
<liam> <liam> I have to manually choose between earphones and speakers, and to get them to work properly I need to run at full volume to kick in
<nicomachus> liam: what's your ubuntu version?
<liam> 14.04LTS the complication is i am running on a Chromebook
<nicomachus> liam: ok, so it does work it just sounds bad at low volume?
<liam> Yes, that's right...it sounds bad, until you push it to full volume, then it sounds fina and can be varied without problem. Also, it will not auto connect to earphones, it has to be manually chosen
<EFrost7th> Drone
<EFrost7th> Ikonia
<EFrost7th> any responses?
<EFrost7th> gh0st
<EFrost7th> hello
<k1l> EFrost7th: what is the ubuntu issue?
<[Mew2]> how do i know if fail2ban is running?
<Elixio> very strange question, i post this question because this is a large channel, but i am looking for someone who speaks chinees
<nicomachus> liam: I'm looking at this thread: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/issues/791
<Ben64> Elixio: if its not about ubuntu support, it doesn't belong in this channel
<nicomachus> liam: it seems they were able to fix by switching from a beta channel (of crouton, I suppose?) to a stable channel. any chance that could apply for you?
<k1l> [Mew2]: there is a process running
<Elixio> you are right Ben64
<MonkeyDust> !cn | Elixio
<ubottu> Elixio: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<EFrost7th> how do i bounce my connections on the whole world and then connect to the target computer?
<Elixio> and its not about ubuntu,
<liam> Thanks, but I am not running off crouton...I did a direct install of Ubuntu..wiped ChromeOS,
<Elixio> thanks
<keli> cant find the minimize and all other buttons after iinstalling compiz
<[Mew2]> ubuntu@ip-xxx:~$ fail2ban-client start
<[Mew2]> ERROR  Directory /var/run/fail2ban exists but not accessible for writing
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: so send him to the chinese ubuntu channel to be offtopic there?
<[Mew2]> this means its not running?
<liam> thanks nico
<keli> any help
<nicomachus> liam: ok. still looking. it's an odd error.
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  i wasnt aware it wasnt about ubuntu
<EFrost7th> any hacker here?
<nicomachus> !coc > EFrost7th
<ubottu> EFrost7th, please see my private message
<k1l> EFrost7th: this is not a malicious hacker channel. so please stop with that topics in here.
<Bashing-om> !ask | keli We wont know 'til you say
<ubottu> keli We wont know 'til you say: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BPTtone> hello, all. I have a question about apt-get
<k1l> [Mew2]: you run it as a service (since its a daemon): sudo service fail2ban start
<[Mew2]> ubuntu@ip-:~$ fail2ban-client start
<[Mew2]> ERROR  Directory /var/run/fail2ban exists but not accessible for writing
<[Mew2]> ubuntu@ip-:~$ fail2ban-client status
<[Mew2]> ERROR  Unable to contact server. Is it running?
<Ben64> [Mew2]: why do you need fail2ban
<EFrost7th> wrong channel then
<k1l> [Mew2]: how did you install fail2ban? did you use the ubuntu package from the repo?
<[Mew2]> yes
<nicomachus> liam: what's the hardware model? perhaps there's someone with the same notebook having a similar issue
<EFrost7th> im looking for the typical channel, any help?
<k1l> [Mew2]: so start the daemon, not the client
<[Mew2]> how?
<keli> minimize button is missing after installing compiz
<nicomachus> !alis > EFrost7th
<ubottu> EFrost7th, please see my private message
<k1l> EFrost7th: not on freenode.
<k1l> [Mew2]: scroll back up, i already told you
<liam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14375483/
 * [Mew2] looks
<nicomachus> liam: your xOrg log isn't gonna tell me anything here...
<james99> Can someone help me? How do I run a df-h command to check for disksapce and run it in cron at 13:00 pm everyday and email it to me?
<liam> what should I pasrebin?
<nicomachus> liam: lshw would help.
<[Mew2]>  * Starting authentication failure monitor fail2ban                                                                                                                       [ OK ]
<[Mew2]> 1. how can i verify its running, and 2. will this auto start on reboot?
<k1l> [Mew2]: see the process list.
<[Mew2]> ps?
<k1l> yes
<climjark> hello all :)
<liam> what directory is lshw again?
<k1l> and yes, it should autostart now.
<k1l> liam: no directory. its a command
<[Mew2]> ubuntu@ip-:~$ ps
<[Mew2]>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<[Mew2]>  4314 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<[Mew2]>  5264 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<nicomachus> liam: it's a command. :) "sudo lshw | pastebinit"
<k1l> [Mew2]: ps ax | grep fail2ban
<BPTtone> can anyone tell me what apt-get -f install does?  Tried Google without luck
<[Mew2]>  5181 ?        Sl     0:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/fail2ban-server -b -s /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock -p /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.pid
<[Mew2]>  5269 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto fail2ban
<[Mew2]> good?
<liam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14375902/
<k1l> [Mew2]: what you think? does this look like a process is running?
<[Mew2]> it looks like its running twice
<[Mew2]> 2 pid's?
<k1l> no, the second on is the grep process itself. look at the output. its quite self explaining
<MarcL> kubuntu has the same update of ubuntu or is less mainteined? I like KDE so what is the ubuntu community advice.. to install ubuntu and kde or kubuntu?
<[Mew2]> ok thanks k1l !
<[Mew2]> <3
<Ben64> MarcL: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde, so do whatever you want
<nicomachus> liam: ok, is this a Toshiba or HP?
<[Mew2]> reboot brb
<k1l> MarcL: the kubuntu community maintaines the kde packages. the rest of the packages are the same like on ubuntu. choose what you like most.
<liam> Neither...Dell Chromebook 11 (Candy) Intel Baytrail
<BPTtone> can anyone tell me what apt-get -f install does?  Tried Google without luck
<xeth> question, would anyone here know how to move ubuntu from a vmware VM running in windows to its own hdd as a full system?
<nicomachus> BPTtone: https://askubuntu.com/questions/58378/what-exactly-does-sudo-apt-get-f-install-do
<nicomachus> first google result.
<k1l> BPTtone: forces an install on all packages that are in cue
<BPTtone> thank you....my browser kept crashing and that was recommended
<BPTtone> I will try...thanks again
<MonkeyDust> xeth  very basic: backup your /home ... use it for the new installation
<qu4nt1n> !s star wars the force awakens
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> !warez | qu4nt1n
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<nicomachus> liam: ok, I found someone with similar issues on that model, and they were able to play with the settings in "alsamixer" (equalizer program) to get the sound better.
<liam> Thanks dude, I will try Alsa mixer a little more
<MarcL> Ben64, k1l  I just was not sure because i did not see anymore any link from the ubuntu website to the derivates so I thought that they don't advice anymore them to the users but just ubuntu and then to add later the favourite environment..
<k1l> MarcL: "....and other flavours" that links to the cdimage site with all official versions
<[Mew2]> fail2ban doesnt work, i ssh in 5 times with incorrect password and still able to continue guessing
<MarcL> k1l, Ben64    thanks
<k1l> [Mew2]: then look at the config
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<[Mew2]> what should i be looking for
<xeth> MonkeyDust: Thanks, ill give that a shot and see how it works
<[Mew2]> what is dropbear?
<nicomachus> [Mew2]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dropbear
<[Mew2]> thanks nicomachus
<[Mew2]> that doesnt tell me
<[Mew2]> im looking for these config options definitions
<[Mew2]> dropbear ssh sshddos xinet etc
<nicomachus> [Mew2]: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/fail2ban.1.html
<sorin-mihai> i'm trying to disable all messages from dmesg showing up on boot. I tried with /etc/sysctl.d/20-quiet-printk.conf set to 0 0 0 0 and loglevel=0 rd.udev.log-priority=0 quiet on the kernel command line. nothing actually works, I get some errors from drm/i915 and some udev related to a usb disk. any idea?
<climjark> hello
<climjark> can someone send me a link to a pdf of something along the lines of linux documentation and such?
<[Mew2]> i dont see the fail2ban config option definitions in there anywhere nicomachus
<k1l> !docs | climjark
<ubottu> climjark: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<SpaceAce> How can i check the temperature of my server via command line?
<nicomachus> [Mew2]: under "Description". 3rd paragraph.
<k1l> SpaceAce: lm_sensors is the thing to use
<nicomachus> SpaceAce: lm-sensors
<daftykins> SpaceAce: install lm-sensors and run 'sensors' - but it needs to be a real bare-metal OS
<SpaceAce> thanks guys
<climjark> ahh thanks.ill check that out! im a computer science enthusiast and want to learn as much as i can haha
<[Mew2]> nicomachus
<[Mew2]> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/jail.conf.5.html
<[Mew2]> did U read it?
<[Mew2]> cuz it aint got what im asking
<nicomachus> no [Mew2] I didn't, that's your job... I don't need to learn about fail2ban
<[Mew2]> yea
<[Mew2]> it doesnt have what im asking
<k1l> [Mew2]: there is still the official fail2ban docs: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<[Mew2]> i looked there also, nothing
<nicomachus> I'm sure there's something. look again.
<MiningMarsh> SpaceAce: If you want to script something using temperature, `find /sys | grep temp`, most newer systems I see use coretemp at /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/hwmon/hwmon1/temp%i_input
<[Mew2]> why dont you verify yyour statements before making them
<MiningMarsh> SpaceAce: Can be a bit faster than trying to parse the output of `sensors`
<SpaceAce> thanks MiningMarsh. running sensors has given me enough info, though :)
<nicomachus> [Mew2]: because this is a troubleshooting and support forum, not a teaching one.
<SpaceAce> I just wanted to see if my NAS was overheating after i cleaned the CPU fan
<[Mew2]> nicomachus u giving me info that i already read
<[Mew2]> and its not helpful
<k1l> [Mew2]: why do you want us to do your job and reading about it? we are providing help to help yourself.
<nicomachus> well sorry, I'll just stop then.
<[Mew2]> nicomachus i appriciate you trying tho
<[Mew2]> anyone else use fail2ban?
<bekks> A lot of people do.
<den-3local-den> hi. i am try to figure out bash and write some simply script`s. one of them install in vagrant zsh. all installed done but have question about post install.  by step chsh -s /bin/zsh; shell ask me a password. how can use chsh -s /bin/zsh without input password?
<stacks88> if i want /home/file.sh to be launched upon system startup, do i add it to /etc/rc.local ? if so, ive got a freshly installed 14.04 system, do i add /home/file.sh BEFORE the exit 0 or after ?
<daftykins> den-3local-den: ask in #bash
<daftykins> den-3local-den: ah nm i should've finished reading before pointing ;)
<Ben64> stacks88: depends what that script is and what it does
<k1l> [Mew2]: did you actually read the config files? they got extended explanaition itself. even the ubuntu wiki help page had lots of info. so what is your specific issue now?
<stacks88> launches a few processes
<den-3local-den> daftykins, ))
<Ben64> stacks88: cool, very descriptive
<jaqent> Hi, I'm trying to run mosix/vcl and I'm getting this error -> /etc/init.d/vcl: 107: /etc/init.d/vcl: checkproc: not found <-- could someone point me in the right direction?
<[Mew2]> i cant find a single explanation of jail.conf options
<k1l> stacks88: rc.local will run on every boot and will run as sudo. so witht hat less info, no dont run "some stuff" as root on every boot.
<k1l> [Mew2]: what options?
<k1l> [Mew2]: its self explaining.
<stacks88> k1l but should things be placed before the exit 0 ? i am assuming so
<Ben64> stacks88: you're likely doing it very wrong
<k1l> [Mew2]: where is your specific issue? did you read the header of the file? what dont you understand?
<senaps> i have done the instructions in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight/
<jaqent> I'm running on Ubuntu 14.04 btw
<stacks88> in /home/test.sh ive got ( while true ; do uptime >> /home/sites/$(hostname)/public_html/uptime.txt ; sleep 25 ; done ) & .. so my goal is to run this upon the system boot. so ive already got /home/test.sh in /etc/rc.local before the 'exit 0' line.. and it works fine.. but was wondering if i was doing it wrong.. though there is no issue, its working fine
<senaps> Please comment on if the brightness changes.     so the brighness changes but how and where should i make a comment?
<stacks88> Ben64: so there you have it, im likely doing it wrong, whats the right way? if thatst what is inside the .sh file
<Ben64> stacks88: what are you trying to run
<stacks88> i just told you.. /home/test.sh i want to be ran upon system startup.. and inside test.sh is 1 line: ( while true ; do uptime >> /home/sites/$(hostname)/public_html/uptime.txt ; sleep 25 ; done ) &
<daftykins> senaps: write up some info on http://paste.ubuntu.com to tell us what's working maybe
<stacks88> ive already got /home/test.sh in /etc/rc.local before the 'exit 0' line.. and it works fine.. but you say im doing it wrong, so what is the right approach ? to launch /home/test.sh upon system startup
<okay19> I have some questions about fixing bugs. Is this the right place to ask them?
<Ben64> stacks88: ooh yeah don't put that there, put it in cron
<daftykins> okay19: as in... what?
<stacks88> what is the downside to putting it in rc.local ?
<stacks88> or why not rather*, just trying to understand the mistake
<Ben64> stacks88: you're running some weird crap as root every 25 seconds
<okay19> daftykins: Once the change has been made on a local branch, should I attach a patch to the bug tracker or submit a merge proposal to the original branch?
<daftykins> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> hmm no talk of a channel specifically
<k1l> okay19: honestly i would ask the maintainer of that package how its best practice
<senaps> daftykins : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14376636/
<okay19> I read the bug fixing page from the packaging guide, but it gives instructions for both.
<[Mew2]> [ssh][dropbear][pam-generic][pam-generic][xinetd-fail][ssh-ddos][ssh-route]
<[Mew2]> this is my issue
<[Mew2]> an explanation fo what these do
<[Mew2]> no where to be found
<daftykins> [Mew2]: no that's just spam from where i'm sitting.
<Ben64> ssh is for ssh, dropbear is for dropbear.....
<Ben64> [Mew2]: what are you actually trying to accomplish
<[Mew2]> Ben64 please scroll up and read
<Ben64> no, what are you actually trying to accomplish
<Ben64> different from what you're trying to do right now
<[Mew2]> read or dont respond
<Ben64> what is your end goal
<[Mew2]> doesnt matter
<Ben64> it does
<[Mew2]> this is what im askin
<bekks> [Mew2]: thats the fast.forward way to not get help. ;)
<[Mew2]> [ssh][dropbear][pam-generic][pam-generic][xinetd-fail][ssh-ddos][ssh-route]
<daftykins> [Mew2]: You are the one asking for help, it is YOUR job to work to get answers. Note that you're going to get ignored by all the volunteers for presenting an utterly terrible attitude very shortly.
<k1l> [Mew2]: its the names of the services
<bekks> [Mew2]: those are random words, enclosed in brackets. Whats your question?
<[Mew2]> how hard is it to understand
<Ben64> you keep asking questions here, since yesterday i've seen you repeating very easily googable questions, and getting all uppity when people try to have you explain
<[Mew2]> im tryign to get an explanation fo these item in the config file
<[Mew2]> [ssh][dropbear][pam-generic][pam-generic][xinetd-fail][ssh-ddos][ssh-route]
<daftykins> [Mew2]: i ask myself the same of how you can't work out how to use the program from its' documentation.
<Ben64> so explain yourself
<k1l> [Mew2]: its like asking us "what is ford, bmw, mercedes?"  its kind of obvious
<[Mew2]> right so i enabled them
<Ben64> [Mew2]: what are you trying to accomplish with all of your questions here over the past day or so
<[Mew2]> and they dont work
<amanojaku> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 14.04, LTS. I cannot seem to be able to run ANY third party apps including Lightworks, Aftershot Pro, and Shotcut. I get segfault errors, core dumps, and other similar issues.
<k1l> [Mew2]: to be 100% precise. its the name of the filters.
<[Mew2]> so glad i came here
<daftykins> amanojaku: where are those installed from? ubuntu repos, or otherwise?
<amanojaku> Lots of 'Ubuntu internal errors' as well.
<Ben64> [Mew2]: it seems to me that you're looking at some guide that says "you should use fail2ban" and so you're trying to do that without having a clue what it does or why you need it
<daftykins> [Mew2]: drop the attitude immediately.
<k1l> [Mew2]: the exact service that will be listened to is named some few lines below
<daftykins> amanojaku: hmm is it possible your system has a hardware issue?
<amanojaku> daftykins, These are third party applications that claim theor programs rung on Linux, including Ubuntu
<daftykins> amanojaku: right but how are they *installed* ? :)
<amanojaku> daftykins, I have an AMD CPU, quadcore with 16 gigs of ram and a radeon graphics card
<bob3247> can someone on ubuntu check something for me?
<senaps> daftykins : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14376636/  this is the file you wanted?
<nicomachus> !ask | bob3247
<ubottu> bob3247: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amanojaku> daftykins, There is a .deb package that is installed through the ubuntu software centre or a ppa
<amanojaku> daftykins, Where I do a sudo-apt-get update
<bob3247> the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d what should be the file owner/group and chmod?
<amanojaku> daftykins, But it is possible there could be hardware issues
<Ben64> bob3247: root, don't mess with them
<amanojaku> daftykins, Do you suggest a re-install, perhaps?
<nicomachus> amanojaku: those are all video editors, right? what's the GPU chipset?
<amanojaku> nicomachus, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland PRO [Radeon R7 240]
<amanojaku> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]
<amanojaku> nicomachus, A graphics card and an APU
<bob3247> Ben64, sorry that dont answer my question
<daftykins> amanojaku: could be that those programs don't enjoy a lack of propietary graphics driver if one hasn't been added yet
<bob3247> the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d what should be the file owner/group and chmod?
<Ben64> bob3247: did  you do something to them already?
<bob3247> can someone check their system?
<Ben64> bob3247: why won't you answer this simple question
<daftykins> amanojaku: but the other errors don't sound too good, i'd memtest the install or have a look at whether "dmesg | tail" is showing anything bad (don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<k1l> bob3247: root. and 644
<daftykins> senaps: yep one moment reading
<amanojaku> daftykins, I did install the ATI radeon graphics driver, updated version. (There are two choices, radeon and radeon update, the former just blanks out on my monitors)
<daftykins> AMD, not ATI.
<bob3247> thanks kll
<amanojaku> daftykins, AMD/ATI are the same company, no?
<daftykins> they haven't been called ATI for a large number of years ;)
<rww> AMD bought ATI a few years ago.
<k1l> bob3247: fiddeling there needs root/sudo permissions. you should be more aware using that superpower in future.
<HoloPed> hey all, I enabled remote desktop on my ubutnu 14.04 and I can't connect. "No supported authentication methods"
<HoloPed> what do I do now ?
<daftykins> senaps: as i suggested earlier, try adding: video.use_native_backlight=1
<Ben64> HoloPed: get a better vnc client
<bob3247> who says i fiddled with them kll
<HoloPed> Ben64, tried with TightVNC and with UltraVNC
<HoloPed> same
<HoloPed> same results
<amanojaku> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14376800/
<k1l> bob3247: else you would not have to worry about them
<daftykins> amanojaku: sounds like VLC has also had issues running?
<Ben64> HoloPed: different does not equal better, the default vnc server in ubuntu uses encryption that some clients don't support
<amanojaku> daftykins, On occassion, yes. I just reboot when that happens
<HoloPed> Ben64, can you recommend a client that does support it ?
<Ben64> HoloPed: for windows, right
<HoloPed> yes
<daftykins> amanojaku: definitely not good. which kernel? "uname -r" (it's one line so you can paste here)
<amanojaku> 3.19.0-42
<nicomachus> amanojaku: it sounds like you're getting a lot of the errors I got when I was running on bad RAM.
<bob3247> kll, i just needed to do a sanity check to make sure they were correct, which they were, thx for checking for me
<k1l> bob3247: ok
<amanojaku> daftykins, Perhaps a later version of Ubuntu is called for instead of LTS?
<nicomachus> amanojaku: 3.19.0-42 isn't LTS. what's the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<daftykins> amanojaku: that or a newer graphics driver, something is definitely sick - i'm assuming a memtest is fine also
<nicomachus> ah .3 IS the 3.19. oops.
<Ben64> HoloPed: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ssvnc.html
<amanojaku> daftykins, Yes, the memtest is fine
<senaps> daftykins : i add this like after that splash thing right?
<daftykins> senaps: yep
<KNNNI> When I make a startup disk
<KNNNI> does it delete everything on the USB stick?
<amanojaku> daftykins, You know, it could also just be a matter of filing aseries of bug reports with third party providers and Ubuntu forums
<daftykins> amanojaku: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep fglr | pastebinit"
<KNNNI> Or can I leave my files there and still make it work as a bootable USB?
<HoloPed> Ben64, that worked. thanks.
<gaby_> Hi everyone :) I'm currently facing some problem with the installation of a PPA, and I wanted to know if someone could help me with it (I don't think it's a big deal, I'm just told that the package couldn't be found)
<daftykins> amanojaku: i'm focussing on what can be done in the here and now rather than the long-game really ;)
<nicomachus> gaby_: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after isntalling the ppa?
<Ben64> HoloPed: :D
<amanojaku> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14376900/
<Dylan____> Is LIbreoffice 4 the latest version for ubuntu 14.04 or can it be updated to 5 through a ppa?
<gaby_> nicomachus: yes I did :)
<KNNNI> Why do so few Ubuntu users use GNOME?
<amanojaku> nicomachus, Indeed, I did. I am pretty vigilant about updates
<tsapii> it appears that chkdsk gets stuck at 10% when fuxing the disk
<nicomachus> gaby_: what's the ppa, and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<daftykins> amanojaku: and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<tsapii> the drive may be more faulty than i anticipated..
<Ben64> Dylan____: there might be a ppa, but ppas aren't supported here, you're on your own with that
<k1l> KNNNI: its some sort of taste. and the typical gnome distribution is fedora.
<Dylan____> Hmm ok thanks ben
<amanojaku> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14376922/
<tsapii> the laptop wad once spilt drink on and recently came back to life
<tsapii> so this doesn't really surprise me
<gaby_> @nicomachus: the ppa is the following: ppa:iacobs/au6601 ; I'm currently on the 15.04
<daftykins> tsapii: this the win8 factory install still? can you run crystaldiskinfo on it (Windows) or run some commands from an ubuntu live session?
<nicomachus> gaby_: it doesn't appear that ppa has a version for 15.10
<tsapii> the laptop saw use for 3 weeks before the incident
<tsapii> i believe that windows was installed on it once only
<daftykins> amanojaku: yep looks like many graphical issues are being caused by a bad driver
<tsapii> i can mount the drive from a live sessio
<tsapii> session*
<gaby_> @nicomachus: so ut explains that I can't install it? It's a patch made to fix a bug with a card reader (card not detected)
<amanojaku> daftykins, Maybe I need to try the beta graphics drivers...
<amanojaku> daftykins, Thank you very much for isolating the issue
<nicomachus> gaby_: no, you can't install that. sorry.
<daftykins> amanojaku: np, good luck
<gaby_> @nicomachus: aargh, ok thank you very much, I'll keep looking for other solutions then
<alexxx> hello
<tsapii> daftykins: what is this crystadiskinfo?
<tsapii> crystaldiskinfo*
<nicomachus> gaby_: you can add your name to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1270676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1270676 in linux (Ubuntu) "SD Card Reader broken on UX302LG" [Medium,Triaged]
<daftykins> tsapii: a Windows SMART disk info utility
<senaps> daftykins : wow, man it did work.... thank you...  just edit the grub file and make changes in it to make it perminant right?
<Bashing-om> amanojaku: Dual AMD cards ??/ what does ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' reveal ?
<daftykins> senaps: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" ; place it at the right variable and then "sudo update-grub" yep
<gaby_> nicomachus: thanks, I was on this page. I'm going to add my name, but I'm quite hopeless ahah, this issue hasn't been solved for quite a while now ^^
<nicomachus> gaby_: cross your fingers for a fix in 16.04 then. :)
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377039/
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, They are compatible, it is called 'crossfire'
<gaby_> nicomachus: I'll do that, thank you anyway :)
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, Merging an APU with the graphics card
<Bashing-om> amanojaku: K; look'n .
<tsapii> i'll give it a spin when i have a chance to, and will report back
<daftykins> tsapii: a couple of commands from the ubuntu live session would be easier to get an idea if the disk is damaged
<KNNNI> Is Fedora preferred for GNOME than Ubuntu GNOME?
<tsapii> what kind of commands?
<daftykins> KNNNI: ash in #gnome
<daftykins> tsapii: depends, do you have a live session booted on that system right now?
<tsapii> KNNNI: ehy are you asking in here about it?
<tsapii> daftykins: not at the moment. it is shut down
<KNNNI> tsapii: Because I'm thinking of switching to Ubuntu GNOME
<daftykins> user is struggling with channels for appropriate support ;)
<KNNNI> tsapii: But now I found out that Fedora is the Gnome distro most love best.
<daftykins> that would make #ubuntu an unwise channel to discuss it, then
<Bashing-om> amanojaku: After the driver was installed, did you ' aticonfig --adapter=all --initial -f ' ?
<tsapii> well i'd suppose that people in here would have some bias as to what they would find their most suitable os to be
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, I used 'settings' and 'additional drivers'
<daftykins> tsapii: yeah hence trying to direct to the right channels to ask
<tsapii> right
<tsapii> anyway i can boot to both windows and the live session when i get to the laptop again
<lyzya> i use lubuntu 15.10 ... i installed "browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash" and "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" ... is pepperflash stuck to a 20.0.0.228 version
<daftykins> tsapii: when'll that be?
<tsapii> i remain curious as to what the commands are
<daftykins> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bashing-om> amanojaku: Let's verify that the FGLRX drivr is loaded . what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' ? Then we run the aticonfig command IF the driver is loaded .
<tsapii> i'll be at my laptop shortly, say in 15 minutes
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377182/
<daftykins> tsapii: well curiosity is nice but there's not much point until you're in front of it :)
<tsapii> i suppose so
<Malgorath> do you guys think a dual core amd at 1.8Ghz 3G Ram and a 60G SSD is good enough to run ubuntu 15.10?
<daftykins> pretty pitiful specs, depends what the use-case is.
<Malgorath> basically gonna be a dev box for web apps
<daftykins> so server only install, that you'll deal with remotely from elsewhere...?
<Malgorath> yes
<rww> will be fine
<daftykins> as long as it's on lovely wired LAN ;)
<Malgorath> can't run a server from wifi?
<k1l> KNNNI: gnome and fedora are made by redhat.  but nevertheless, the gnome team does a great job on the ubuntu gnome flavour.
<daftykins> Malgorath: it's idiotic
<Bashing-om> amanojaku: That syas no driver is loaded .. How have you tried to install the proprietary driver ? does ' /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh ' apply ?
<Guest31374> Que onda!
<KNNNI> kll: The actual GNOME team is behind GNOME for Ubuntu?
<lyzya> newest pepperflash is 20.0.0.267 and mine is 20.0.0.228 and won't update to a newest by command ... does anyone know why
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, I used the GUI graphical drivers installer
<KNNNI> kll: In your opinion does Ubuntu GNOME run slower than Ubuntu MATE?
<Malgorath> daftykins, do you have some logic or data to back that up? or is that just a personal opinoin?
<ssfdre38> i am trying to set up a vhost on apache but im getting an error 403 and i did set it up right to read the vhost to send to the right docroot
<daftykins> ssfdre38: you moved the default config and edited it to reflect the new vhost yes? or were there already multiple on this server?
<k1l> KNNNI: dont know about actual comparisons in speed of gnome-shell and mate.
<daftykins> ssfdre38: the facts speak for themselves - since it doesn't work, you can't have done it right ;)
<amanojaku> Bashing-om, But you make an interesting observation.
<KNNNI> "Even to this day people keep complaining about GNOME 3, how the interface doesn’t make sense, how the developers don’t listen, and how the design is brain-dead."
<Guest31374> Drone!
<KNNNI> Appears GNOME 3 should be relegated to a niche segment. Most dislike it.
<daftykins> !es | Guest31374
<ubottu> Guest31374: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ssfdre38> daftykins, i made a copy of 000-default.conf and changed all the variables to match what im trying to do and it is no longer reading the default doc root but it is just showing a 403 error code
<amanojaku> Iam gonna reboot and see what happens
<k1l> KNNNI: its the same with unity. you only hear the loudest voices complaining.
<daftykins> ssfdre38: you then enabled the site by name? so it's present in both sites-available and sites-enabled?
<Guest31374> Contesta
<ssfdre38> yes
<daftykins> ssfdre38: restart apache2 and see if it errors out
<KNNNI> Look at this:
<ssfdre38> already did several times
<KNNNI> "Happy GNOME 3 user here. I would go so far as to say I don’t think I could go back to GNOME 2 at this point, and if GNOME 3 were to change rather drastically I’d probably look for something with at least some similar to GNOME 3 (although unfortunately Unity is the only thing I’m aware of and it’s still not even close)."
<daftykins> ssfdre38: wouldn't be surprised if the apache user hasn't got the correct permissions on the path you set it to
<daftykins> KNNNI: you're going way too off topic now, this is support not desktop religion
<k1l> KNNNI: do you have an actual ubuntu issue? else i would ask you to switch to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat about gnome.
<ssfdre38> so i need to change the chown to www
<mesho> الله يسعدك ي اسامه ..
<mesho> اقصد انها موجوده على يسار البرنامج ..
<daftykins> ssfdre38: i'd rather see some evidence of what i'm asking rather than you just start throwing permission changes around :)
<daftykins> mesho: english only channel.
<d21anthony> Anyone have a UI based solution/package for altering suspend behavior? Resuming using keyboard for example
<arkangel> ?
<lmw> hi
<daftykins> hello
<d21anthony> Arkangel: was that ? for me
<ssfdre38> daftykins, http://ssfdre38.info/img/screenshot.1.jpg http://ssfdre38.info/img/screenshot.2.jpg http://ssfdre38.info/img/screenshot.3.jpg
<liam> Can anyone help with a sound problem on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS running on a Dell Chromebook 11?
<daftykins> ssfdre38: drop the www. ; add yourself to the group 'www-data' then own the docroot as www-data:www-data and restart apache
<daftykins> ssfdre38: and for the love of Tux, use http://paste.ubuntu.com or pipe commands into "pastebinit" in future, full desktop screenshots of text are horrific
<tsapii> daftykins: i'm back. it appears that windows cannot boot anymore because it goes back into chkdsk.exe which got stuck at 10% forever
<daftykins> live session it is then
<tsapii> so now i've booted to the live session, yes
<notarobot039> hi
<daftykins> lo
<tsapii> daftykins: so what would these commands be, then?
<daftykins> sudo apt update && sudo apt install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<notarobot039> question: can someone please direct me to a hardware channel or one that can answer a question regarding about why a battery would discharge on a portable personal computer while it is turned off.
<tsapii> let's see
<Ben64> notarobot039: ##hardware
<daftykins> notarobot039: that's a sign the cells are old and failed, time to buy a new one.
<notarobot039> darius93: reply: the computer is new.
<zykotick9> nottrobin: ##hardware is a channel on freenode
<tsapii> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14377758/
<tsapii> zykotick9: he left already
<zykotick9> tsapii: doh.  i have all the join/part stuff hidden...  thanks.
<daftykins> tsapii: looks like someone's been dropping that thing :P no issues though, purely file system related by the sounds of it.
<tsapii> well it has been spilt drink on. i suppose that's equivalent
 * zykotick9 notes he is also an ass, and has guest* set to ignore...  nick is your friend.
<tsapii> anyway, if chkdsk.exe cannot complete, then the partition must be corrected by something else
<daftykins> tsapii: the whole laptop? yeah i'd put the disk in another system and chkdsk it there ; no other program is going to help
<tsapii> hmm i came to this while googling: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47700/fix-corrupt-ntfs-partition-without-windows
<tsapii> the case seems mostly the same
<OerHeks> i would use the ultimateboot-cd *if* i had no windows
<tsapii> well with the exception that the smart diagnostics say the disk is fine
<daftykins> tsapii: boot Windows install media, shift+F10 to run a command prompt, then chkdsk it from there... however this topic will need to be moved to ##windows since it's not appropriate here
<OerHeks> opensource, legal, and enough bios mbr file tools to choose from
<tsapii> OerHeks: i'll keep that in mind
<tsapii> daftykins: i don't have any windows install media at hand currently. i'll give this ntfsfix a try in case something spectacular happens
<daftykins> no, that's a really BAD idea
<tsapii> why so?
<daftykins> tsapii: just download one, it's freely available to grab a boot CD.
<tsapii> well then. i'm going to need something to install it to
<daftykins> because those utils may not have been worked on recently enough to factor in windows 8 and 10's changes to how things work
<tsapii> hmm.
<daftykins> no as i said above you can chkdsk it solely from the preinstallation environment
<OerHeks> oh, nice, better way
<tsapii> what does the preinstallation environment mean here?
<daftykins> the thing you're looking at when you boot win7, 8 or 10 install media
<daftykins> as i say cmd can be run from inside it
<lmw> ctrl+f10
<daftykins> shift i think
<lmw> yes, correct
<lmw> thanks
<tsapii> but i do not have the install media at hand
<multimedia> Hey. Problem statement: I have 4GB of RAM, but 32-bit Ubuntu 14.04 only detects 3GB. PEA is supposed to be enabled by default, and I've even added some extras to FORCE it...  http://pastebin.com/wB3r6vrx
<daftykins> tsapii: yeah so get it, like i said it's freely obtainable...
<tsapii> ah, alright
<lmw> multimedia: try #ubuntu
<tsapii> sorry, i misunderstood
<shumno> Hi
<multimedia> lmw: I am in ubuntu :)
<akik> tsapii: you can enable the windows boot menu with bcdedit
<lmw> multimedia: oops, didn't seen, thanks, haha
<multimedia> lmw: np )
<akik> tsapii: "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} DisplayBootMenu true"
<shumno> Hello guys
<tsapii> hm
<k1l> multimedia: is the video card using some ram?
<shumno> Welcome auronandace2
<shumno> welcome cloner93
<cloner93> hi
<daftykins> akik: that's not even the situation - it's Windows only right now
<daftykins> also bcdedit seems to have claimed many folks installations :P
<akik> daftykins: tsapii by enabling the boot menu you gain access to the same preinstallation environment without having to use the install dvd
<k1l> multimedia: and since kernel 3.16 there is no -pae kernel package, because all kernel have pae then. you cant boot a non-pae system anymore.
<multimedia> k1l: good thought, but 1G OF RAM? It has like a 1MB or 8MB option IIRC, -- anyway I'm using standalone graphics anyway
<daftykins> akik: but the fs is creamed, so it's not worth risking
<OerHeks> multimedia, if your motherboard supports up to 4 gb, your missing space is occupied by your videocardmem/controllercache/processorcache.
<multimedia> k1l: how could I confirm this via OS?
<daftykins> multimedia: why did you install 32-bit? that makes no sense on such a system in 2016.
<akik> tsapii: you said that you're able to boot windows?
<multimedia> daftykins: it's not a 64-bit processor:  model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<multimedia> address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<daftykins> no, akik
<tsapii> akik: no, windows goes into chkdsk which appears to hang forever
<daftykins> Pentium 4 ugh :( i'd have buried that years ago
<OpenSorce> Guys I'm trying to get aircrack (or the equivalent) working on a live usb so I can connect at work (yes I have permission they just don't know the ssid) is it no longer in the repositories?
<tsapii> it seems that i can edit the windows registry to disable the pending chkdsk
<k1l> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2-0~beta3-4 (wily), package size 427 kB, installed size 1785 kB
<tsapii> though i'm not sure if it's anyhow sensible to boot a system that chkdsk was interrupted on
<multimedia> k1l: lspci confirms ,VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450, Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<daftykins> tsapii: that's obviously not a solution
<tsapii> probably not
<multimedia> afaik, that card uses dedicated memory; even if not, 256M doesn't account for 1GB
<tsapii> i need to get the installation media somewhere
<daftykins> tsapii: take this to ##windows now - it's clearly not ubuntu support
<tsapii> alright. sorry for going off-topic
#ubuntu 2016-01-03
<multimedia> going to reboot and triple check BIOS settings for onboard (which should not be in use...)
<OpenSorce> k1l, thanks!
<multimedia> k1m: confirming, the onboard video is set to 1M...
<multimedia> any other ideas?
<multimedia> k1l: *
<k1l> and you say with a 3.13 kernel you see 4gb ram in free output?
<multimedia> k1l: haven't tested that, will do to confirm. (good idea)
<k1l> multimedia: because it could be that its only simulating PAE because the hardware is 32bit only.
<OpenSorce> k1l, universe enabled still no aircrack what am I doing wrong?
<multimedia> not sure I understand that point. PAE (physical address extension) is what provides > 3-ish GB of RAM. Which is useful when hardware is 32-bit, running 32-bit OS, and >~3GB of memory.
<k1l> OpenSorce: the package is called aircrack-ng
<_Dylan> hey guys
<EriC^^> hello
<_Dylan> i need help when im installing playonlinux i get and error from the software center saying that dependences are missing or something
<OpenSorce> k1l, okay got it from command line wasn't listed in the gui software manager :P
<Ben64> _Dylan: pastebin the exact error
<multimedia> _Dylan: suggest documenting what you're trying to do, and the errors, in a pastebin output so that people here can refer to the details.
<_Dylan> ok
<_Dylan> how can i pastebinit exactly?
<multimedia> _Dylan, see "topic text"
<multimedia> (it outputs when you first joined the channel at the top)
<EriC^^> _Dylan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit , then <command you're running> | pastebinit
<kbytes> my speakers remote used to work on ubuntu gnome or unity, but since i'm using i3 wm, it doesn't, where should I look into it?
<multimedia> k1l: going to try the new kernel (sorry I'm IRC'ing on the same box as testing with... DC'ing for now)
<multimedia> k1l: er, I mean older kernel (3.13)
<_Dylan> i didnt know exactly how to run the command pastebin it and the command from terminal so have a link
<_Dylan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14378380/\
<Ben64> _Dylan: sudo apt-get install python
<_Dylan> ok thanks
<_Dylan> i didnt know it needed python:/
<Ben64> it says it does in the error...
<goddard> how can i revert the packages back to original after installing a ppa?
<_Dylan> thats all i needed thanks
<k1l> !ppapurge | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<goddard> k1l: i already removed the ppa
<goddard> should i add it and then do that?
<k1l> that is the most user convenient way, yes
<_dylan> it says i already have python installed
<_dylan> and its set manually
<goddard> k1l: thanks
<k1l> _dylan: what is the full command and output where you get the error?
<_dylan> i just click install on the app and it says he following packages have unmet dependencies:  playonlinux: Depends: python:any (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2) but it is a virtual package
<k1l> _dylan: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<zykotick9> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<multimedia> k1l: 3.13 didn't change anything. I went digging more into dmesg, and lookey here, you were right! [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready
<_dylan> ubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<k1l> multimedia: ok.
<multimedia> k1l: going to research how to decrease this allocation
<ZadreK> coucou
<zykotick9> k1l: using -s with lsb_reliease shortens things a bit ;)  see "lsb_release -d" vs "lsb_release -sd"
<k1l> nice.
<ZadreK> hello
<locksmith> o
<ZadreK> hi
<_dylan> hi
<ZadreK> what's up?
<_dylan> k11 im using ubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<_dylan> if you needed to know fyi
<k1l> _dylan: i would install the playonlinux from the ubuntu repo
<_dylan> sudo apt-get install playonlinux?
<k1l> yes
<_dylan> ok thank you
<ZadreK> wine is suffisent
<porg> can anyone help me with a clojure upgrade on ubuntu derivative?
<jvtbatman> Hey! I've followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251
<jvtbatman> ..and it works great except for when I connect it to another computer. Is there a solution to have it unaccessible there
<daftykins> porg: ubuntu derivatives are not supported here, unless you mean official spin offs with other DEs like xu lu or ku buntu
<k1l> porg: better ask the specialists form netrunner about the specifics
<porg> yeah - official spinoff
<porg> i dont care about netrunner - chan is dead on netrunnner anyways
<porg> just using it now
<porg> kubuntu
<daftykins> jvtbatman: unaccessible? you want an NTFS disk to not be readable in another system?
<jvtbatman> Pretty much, yeah
<porg> apparently no one actually knows how to properly upgrade clojure on ubuntu
<daftykins> jvtbatman: nothing to do with ubuntu then - and no, ridiculous request
<jvtbatman> Maybe encryption is the only way to go?
<daftykins> yes
<porg> SO's instructions are all wrong too - lein doesn't do it either
<MiningMarsh> jvtbatman: You can try using hdparm to set the readonly flag
<MiningMarsh> jvtbatman: last I tested windows doesn't make it obvious how to toggle that off, so it is better than nothing.
<jvtbatman> Yeah, sorry! Thanks MiningMarsh, I'll check it out
<porg> i'm stuck on clojure 1.5, can't get apt to find latest version - lein upgrades fine, but can't get it to default to clr1.7
<[Mew2]> guys
<porg> clj*
<MiningMarsh> jvtbatman: oh wait you want it to not be readable, or writable?
<[Mew2]> can anyone help me
<MiningMarsh> I think I misread you...
<Ben64> [Mew2]: depends, what are you trying to accomplish?
<[Mew2]> I setup fail2ban and it's not blocking ip's, Ssh failed logins specifically is what I'm testing, [ssh] = true in the config
<k1l> porg: you need a repo that got that version in it
<jvtbatman> MiningMarsh: I don't want it readable/writable or anything
<MiningMarsh> jvtbatman: Yeah no way to do that without some form of encryption.
<porg> k1l: gah, didn't check my repos...
<porg> i'll do that first my bad
<MiningMarsh> You could set the NTFS permissions to only let a specific user read, but that depends on the OS enforcing it.
<k1l> porg: even 16.04 will have only clojure1.6
<porg> k1l: Seriously??
<porg> k1l: thanks for the heads up on that.... i'll figure something
<porg> out
<jvtbatman> Alright then, thanks! Sorry for weird choice of channel.
<k1l> and since clojure.org is not loading i dont know if that is still a thing.
<porg> k1l: ok. I'm thinking i jacked something up in my path. I installed every script and upgrade known to man, but when i hit the repl, it still kicks me to 1.5.1
<private231> hi. trying to repair grub using boot-repair. can i confirm with "GPT detected" it is normal to be required to create an additional BIOS-boot partition - ubuntu requires more than one partition (excluding swap). thanks
<locksmith> Hi guys... I am compiling a program on Windows using MingW and it uses the openSSL library. When I execute MyProgram.exe, it just returns without doing anything. No crash dump, no error message o ra nything. How can I  troubleshoot this?
<[Mew2]> anyone?
<locksmith> I'll dig into the code
<locksmith> ..
<locksmith> brb
<daftykins> locksmith: that's not ubuntu support. try #linux
<joeb3_> [Mew2], I'm reading https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-ssh-with-fail2ban-on-ubuntu-14-04
<k1l> [Mew2]: are you in the whitelist ip space?
<joeb3_> wrong window, sorry
<[Mew2]> joeb3_ thats the guide i followed, k1l what does that mean?
<Bashing-om> private231: you will need either an EFI partition (if your BIOS is set up in EFI mode) or a BIOS-Boot partition (if your BIOS is set up in Legacy mode).
<k1l> [Mew2]: it will not close already runnig connections. did you look up the iptables?
<[Mew2]> no i just configured it
<k1l> and restarted it?
<[Mew2]> yes
<joeb3_> [Mew2], the default install of fail2ban enables ssh.  You have to fail 6 times.
<k1l> and then take a look at the iptables?
<[Mew2]> if i pastebin the iptables will you take a look?
<joeb3_> Thats 6 connections or 18 password attempts.  Worked for me.
<paulbernard_> join #openstack
<paulbernard_> join #bitcoin-RT
<haskel> ok guys, I am converting my personal ubuntu machine, into a machine that others can ssh into, I want to remove all of my personal files and info, where should I start?
<Ben64> haskel: remove all your personal files and info. only you know where those are
<haskel> Ben64, I am thinking I can start from /home/my_user_name as opposed to starting from /
<haskel> Ben64, I know anything I've created/downloaded/etc is in /home/my_user_name, and I can manage that, but am not sure if I need to worry about files in /
<Ben64> haskel: only if you put something there
<haskel> Ben64, but things can go there if I sudo apt-get install stuff right?
<Ben64> haskel: yeah, but it wouldn't be personal stuff
<haskel> Ben64, cool cool, I am good then
<haskel> Ben64, btw there are some things I want to uninstall, is there a way to list all packages installed by apt-get
<Ben64> "dpkg -l" will show everything installed, but some stuff is required for a working system
<Bashing-om> haskel: 'dpkg --get-selections' will dump a list of all packages you have installed. ( redirect to a file as needed )
<haskel> Ben64, sweet!
<haskel> Bashing-om, thanks I was getting a lot of output, that should narrow things down
<Astaroth> :p
<joerse> hi
<HappyHippie> gday joerse
<HappyHippie> how are ubuntu?
<HappyHippie> :P
<sekrit> rww: i think that's all of them
<Dylan____> Guys im still having trouble installing playonlinux
<rww> sekrit: agreed
<Dylan____> Like i tried to install playonlinux but through synaptics and it deleted my ubuntu-desktop and stuff
<rww> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<Dylan____> And then i tried from the software center it didnt work and required python but python comes bundled in the ubuntu desktop
<rww> oh, that.
<rww> Dylan____: how are you installing it? Ubuntu's repositories or some third-party one?
<Dylan____> Im activated all of ubuntus repositorys
<Dylan____> By of my knowledge and i first tried through the software center come up with some error related to python and some virtual package
<rww> Dylan____: pastebin the contents of apt-cache policy playonlinux
<Dylan____> Then i tried synaptics only to tell me things about broken packages or something then it removed all of the ubuntu desktop including the apps system settings xorgs ,etc
<Dylan____> Ok let me boot my laptop up
 * rww blinks
<tomreyn> Dylan____: that's AFTER running "sudo apt-get update", and show the output opf that as well
<Dylan____> So run sudo apt-get update followed by the apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> right, and put all of it on pastebin
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Can i do all of that followed with pastebinit command?
<tomreyn> (sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy playonlinux) | pastebinit
<Dylan____> Tells me im trying to send a empty document
<Dylan____> If i type without the pastebin i get the stuff pulled up in the terminal
<Finetundra> How would I set a static IP?
<Dylan____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14379623/
<Dylan____> Heres another link
<Dylan____> Probably better one http://paste.ubuntu.com/14379651/
<daftykins> Finetundra: network manager.
<anabain> Finetundra, if you want to make it via console, you have to modify the file /etc/network/interfaces
<anabain> Finetundra, this is an example that should suffice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14379674/
<anabain> Finetundra, modify data as you need to suit your settings
<Finetundra> daftykins: how would I set it up from the gui
<Finetundra> ?
<joeb3_> Finetundra, system-settings - network
<Finetundra> joeb3_: I know how to get to the gui
<Dylan____> Tomyryen?
<Finetundra> better yet, what should the sytnax be for the DNS servers in the GUI
<Finetundra> ?
<daftykins> it's pretty obvious once you get in there, you add or edit a connection for eth0 if it's wired...
<daftykins> syntax in the GUI? that doesn't make sense
<joeb3_> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4   for example.
<anabain> Finetundra, after modifying it, you have to execute this: sudo ifdown eth0; ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 up; ifup eth0; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Finetundra> daftykins: is there a special way the DNS servers need to be listed
<daftykins> the GUI is pretty obvious about how they're written
<daftykins> i'd ignore anabain's advice btw.
<Finetundra> anabain: is that for the GUI or the config edit
<joeb3_> sorry....  8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<daftykins> that advice is more appropriate for servers
<Finetundra> joeb3_: thanks
<joeb3_> Finetundra, it needs the comma
<Dylan____> Can someone help me figure my problem pastebin here
<Dylan____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14379623/
<anabain> Finetundra, that's for the console method. Btw, you can ignore whatever advice is given here.
<bazhang> patience Dylan____
<Tundra> daftykins: it worked
<daftykins> anabain: did i hurt your feelings? :)
<anabain> daftykins, sure!
<anabain> I won't sleep tonight
<daftykins> well try to grow up, it's a new year.
<anabain> thank you for you wise advice, I don't know what I'd do without it.
<daftykins> :) sensitive
<[Mew2]> whats the command to make a conf file?
<[Mew2]> mk something?
<EriC^^> what conf file
<[Mew2]> Create a file openvpn.conf in /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/with the following content:
<EriC^^> that's like asking what's the ingredients to cook a meal
<codencrazy> touch is generally the command you use to create a file
<[Mew2]> touch openvpn.conf ?
<EriC^^> [Mew2]: well, if you're going to add content to it, then nano /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/openvpn.conf
<[Mew2]> nano will make the file and take em str8 to the editor?
<EriC^^> yeah
<[Mew2]> ty :))
<EriC^^> you might need to use sudo depending on stuff
<[Mew2]> yup
<EriC^^> np
<dakota_> Hello
<dakota_> ???
<rww> hi
<dakota_> How's it going?
<VFDPrim> so this is cool i closed chrome and now i have no available browser
<VFDPrim> i think my hard drive is crashing lol
<[Mew2]> guys i need help again please
<private231> hello. i am trying to use boot-repair to repair grub. boot-repair instructs "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag)" which i did. then after restarting boot-repair it reports "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag)." which i did.
<nicomachus> private231: do you have an EFI windows partition?
<Finetundra> [Mew2]: please ask
<private231> but then returns to the original problem "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag)" so in a circle.. : /
<VFDPrim> any one tell me how to fix this ?sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/prim/0: No such file or directory
<VFDPrim> Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<VFDPrim> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<VFDPrim> Ign http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg
<VFDPrim> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<VFDPrim> Hit http://dl.google.com stable Release
<VFDPrim> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<private231> i deleted my windows7 partition
<nicomachus> !paste | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[Mew2]> i tried to make fail2ban work on openvpn using this guide https://blogs.fsfe.org/stefan.a/2014/03/30/monitor-block-openvpn-logins-fail2ban/ , i now get this error when i start fail2ban service: WARNING 'ignoreregex' not defined in 'Definition'. Using default one: ''
<nicomachus> private231: I don't have experience with it, but it sounds like ubuntu was installed as Legacy on a BIOS which is set to EFI.
<nicomachus> or the other way around.
<private231> ugh
<nicomachus> private231: is this a fresh install?
<private231> no 12.04LTS
<nicomachus> and what led to the original error?
<private231> i had dual boot win7 ubuntu and i removed win7 partition
<nicomachus> ahhh, I see.
<private231> ive spent much time searching solutions but no success
<nicomachus> how did you delete win7?
<private231> removed the partition with gparted and extended ubuntu partition
<OerHeks> !aptlock | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<VFDPrim> OerHeks: no such file or directory
<Stmeter> How can I increase the MTU of my GRE tunnel?
<private231> nicomachus: the boot-repair process actually succeeds but when i reboot, i am not taken to grub. it looks like a boot loader from lenovo but which lists the hdd and lan boot but when i select the hdd it just loads same screen
<private231> i cant navigte to grub
<nicomachus> hold shift
<nicomachus> or repeatedly press it
<private231> for bios? ive tried everything through bios
<VFDPrim> well a restart worked
<nicomachus> no, holding shift should bring up grub.
<TJ-> Sounds like there is no partition marked as bootable since the Windows partition was deleted. Mark the ubuntu partition bootable
<VFDPrim> but now im getting this when i try to update Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<VFDPrim> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<TJ-> private231: that was for you ^^^ ..
<TJ-> private231: many BIOS boot-managers will only boot from MBR if they find a partition with the active/boot flag set on it.
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380400/
<private231> i have dev/sda1 fat32 which boot-repair asked for is flagged "boot" should i try it on the ubuntu partition?
<TJ-> private231: fat32? is that a UEFI System Partition ?
<[Mew2]> is it possible to give winscp sudo access?
<private231> yes i was prompted "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag). Do you want to continue?"
<private231> which ive done
<TJ-> private231: that sounds like you've managed to mix up an original BIOS/MBR with UEFI/MBR. Win7 (unless 64-bit) would have been installed in BIOS/MBR mode
<private231> yeah thats what i feels like. i might have to fresh install?
<TJ-> private231: are you using the Live ISO booted on it now?
<private231> yes
<TJ-> private231: which ubuntu release is that? 12.04, 14.04 ?
<private231> 14.04
<TJ-> private231: depending on which release the ISO is for, gives us differing tool abilities
<TJ-> private231: Right, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit <( sudo parted  /dev/sda unit s print )"
<lettuce45> hi, im looking for a mp3 player with linux. I dont mean a mp3 player like gmusicbrowser, but a device plus software like here http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/178-0000253-9697827?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=mp3+player+linux can you suggest anything?
<private231> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380498/
<TJ-> private231: That is showing us there's a GPT there; lets check if there's also an MsDOS PT: "pastebinit <( sudo fdisk -l )"
<private231> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380553/
<Gallomimia> lettuce45: you should be able to use such a device with linux by copying files onto the sd card. having it work by connecting a usb cable is pretty tough to find. let me know if you do
<private231> how is there still traces of windows?
<TJ-> private231: That's cleared things up! The MBR isn't 'hybrid' and therefore doesn't have the same partitions in it the GPT has
<private231> so im still on legacy MBR?
<TJ-> private231: do "which sgdisk" and confirm the /sbin/sgdisk tool is installed
<private231> TJ-:  /sbin/sgdisk yes
<TJ-> private231: Let's create a correct hybrid MBR that contains the same partitions the GPT does: "sudo sgdisk --hybrid 1:6 /dev/sda"
<Dylan____> Hey guys when ever im trying to watch a video or move files my laptop suddenly freezes and everytime i have to turn it off with the power button
<Dylan____> How can i fix this?
<private231> TJ-:  The operation has completed successfully.
<TJ-> private231: now let's confirm that with "pastebinit <( sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda )"
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380659/
<private231> :D
<TJ-> private231: now we'll mark partition sda4 as bootable/active with s*F*disk: "sudo sfdisk --activate 3 /dev/sda"
<TJ-> correction, mark sda3 active (just my typo!)
<lettuce45> what small laptop with free bios (or similar) should I buy?
<lettuce45> Intended use: playing mp3 files while on my bed
<private231> TJ-:  so "sudo sfdisk --activate sda3 /dev/sda"
<TJ-> private231:  "sudo sfdisk --activate 3 /dev/sda"
<private231> TJ-:  3: No such file or directory  sfdisk: cannot open 3 read-write
<TJ-> private231: hmmm; let me check if 14.04's sfdisk is different to the 1 I'm using here
<private231> <3
<TJ-> private231: OK... I was accidentally using the man-page from a 12.04 server I was SSH-ed onto!
<TJ-> private231: "sudo sfdisk --activate /dev/sda 3"
<private231> TJ-:  WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.  Use the --force flag to overrule this check.
<TJ-> private231: do as it says. Add "--force" before "--activate"
<TJ-> private231: GPT doesn't have the same concept of marking partitions with an 'active' flag
<private231> TJ-:  "Done"
<TJ-> private231: Right, now let's find out what mode the Live env is booted in: "pastebinit <( ls /sys/firmware/efi/ )"
<TJ-> brb... coffee needed!
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380791/
<private231> TJ-:  ok!
<SkepticalParrot> Does unity use the Metacity window manager?
<aoteman> 么人？
<TJ-> private231: So the system is currently in EFI mode. We can try mounting the failed install and fix GRUB, but if it is installed with grub-pc we *may* need to reboot and ensure the Live ISO boots in BIOS/Legacy mode, not EFI.
<TJ-> private231: before that we need to ensure the kernel knows about the changed partitioning. "pastebinit <( grep sda /proc/partitions )"
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380936/
<TJ-> So it will see the GPT partition entries. We'll keep that in mind later if we hit problems
<TJ-> private231: "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda*; sudo lsblk -f  )"
<careta> anyone here an apparmor god? This thing is killing me
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14380968/
<rww> SkepticalParrot: no, it uses compiz
<TJ-> private231: OK, let's get on with mounting to a chroot: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /target" then "pastebinit <( ls -latr /target/ )"
<SkepticalParrot> o
<private231> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381009/
<probie> hello i have clamtk installed and it keeps coming up with pua is this normal. please
<probie> .
<TJ-> private231: looking good; looks like a root file-system. So "for M in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$M /target/$M; done"
<private231> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> private231: now enter the chroot and we'll check it has network connectivity: "sudo chroot /target" then "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8"
<private231> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics --- 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4001ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 305.710/355.332/436.308/50.423 ms
<TJ-> private231: and then check DNS name resolving works with "ping -c 5 google-public-dns-a.google.com" - you're hitting the same server (8.8.8.8) again using its name this time
<private231> --- google-public-dns-a.google.com ping statistics --- 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 61.190/259.927/348.341/108.495 ms
<TJ-> private231: Good! so let's install pastebinit inside that chroot: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<private231> TJ-: done
<TJ-> private231: now some data: "pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab; ls -latr /boot/; ls -altr /boot/grub/* )"
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381166/
<TJ-> private231: yurk! a bit of a mess! fstab claims it's booting using EFI but /boot/grub/i386-pc/ shows it's installed only for BIOS
<private231> :(
<TJ-> private231: lets check which grub packages are actually installed: "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'grub*' )"
<HappyHippie> when is Ubuntu 16.10 due out???
<TJ-> HappyHippie: October 2016
<private231> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381214/
<HappyHippie> is it a lts release?
<TJ-> HappyHippie: no, the LTs is 16.04
<HappyHippie> ah yep
<HappyHippie> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> private231: that list shows grub-pc is installed - so it should be using BIOS mode. That means we need to fix-up that incorrect fstab (possibly added by that bootrepair script)
<psusi> TJ-, the /boot/grub entry in /etc/fstab is commented out
<psusi> err, /boot/efi
<TJ-> private231: it's also possible everything is the exact opposite, so best to check! "mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi" then "pastebinit <( find /boot/efi -ls )"
<TJ-> psusi: right, but at some point something put it there; I'm trying to determine how it got there :)
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381277/
<TJ-> private231: OK, so there's nothing in the file-system from /dev/sda1, so the EFI stuff is all red herrings
<TJ-> private231: "umount /boot/efi"
<private231> TJ-:  ok
<Shady> hi there, I got this when I update my  ubuntu wily  ( public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0A3A17214427F6F1)
<TJ-> private231: now lets remove those (commented) EFI references from fstab, to make things less confusing. "sed -i '/efi/d' /etc/fstab"
<TJ-> private231: now we'll go and ensure GRUB is correctly installed: "grub-install --verbose /dev/sda"
<tomreyn> Shady: that's most likely the repository signing key of a non-supported APT repository / PPA which you added manually
<tomreyn> running "gpg --search-key 0A3A17214427F6F1" may provide a hint on itrs source / use.
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381369/
<TJ-> Shady: that key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x0A3A17214427F6F1&fingerprint=on
<TJ-> private231: I expected that since GRUB is trying to use the GPT
<private231> TJ-:  ahk
<TJ-> private231: I found away to work-around this recently; darned if I can recall what it was, now!
<remu> I had 14.04 system where I setup a software RAID1 array. I moved the hard drives to a new machine after installing mdadm, and the array seems to have been auto assembled, but as /dev/md127, rather than the original /dev/md3 that it was.
<private231> TJ-:  LOL!
<b4tm4n> I can't manually set DNS through Network Manager without disabling dnsmasq
<remu> My mdadm.conf file on the new machine doesn't have an ARRAY listing like the old mdadm.conf had.
<b4tm4n> What is the proper way to manually set the DNS servers?
<remu> Do I need to do anything else to make sure everything is okay?
<b4tm4n> (been googling, finding too many answers that are not working)
<private231> TJ-: if it becomes too difficult i can cut my losses
<TJ-> private231: we can slip a BIOS Boot partition into the end of the disk, after partition 6
<Shady> TJ-, how to add it?
<private231> TJ-: because my start of disk eufi is wrecked?
<TJ-> private231: ah, only 389 sectors left; not enough. But, as its not using EFI we can delete partition 1 and use some of its space for a 1MB BIOS-Boot partition
<OerHeks> Shady, sure you know which ppa it is >https://launchpad.net/~vpinon/+ppa-packages , add it properly
<OerHeks> that key is for 2 ppas
<TJ-> private231: Are you OK with us deleting partition #1 ?
<private231> TJ-:  yes i only created it for boot-repair
<TJ-> private231: OK, so "sgdisk --delete=1 /dev/sda"
<private231> TJ-: Warning: The kernel is still using the old partition table. The new table will be used at the next reboot. The operation has completed successfully.
<TJ-> private231: then we'll create a 1MiB partition for BIOS Boot. "sgdisk --new=1:2048:+1M"
<TJ-> private231: that's fine; we'll tell the kernel to update in a few moments
<Shady> OerHeks, I don't know what is the problem but the software updates can't add it??!!
<private231> TJ-: ok
<b4tm4n> anyone help with a dnsmasq/networkmanager issue?
<TJ-> private231: then mark it as a bios boot type: "sgdisk --typecode=1:ef02"
<TJ-> private231: and finally, we redo the hybrid MsDOS PT with "sgdisk --hybrid 1:6"
<private231> TJ-: good good
<TJ-> private231: now lets check if you have a tool we need: "which partprobe"
<private231> TJ-:  /sbin/partprobe
<TJ-> private231: good; so: "partprobe /dev/sda"
<TJ-> private231: and then "pastebinit <( cat /proc/partitions )"
<private231> TJ-:  ok
<private231> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381765/
<TJ-> private231: it's not seeing that new partition #1
<TJ-> private231: "pastebinit <( parted /dev/sda unit s print )"
<private231> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14381797/
<TJ-> private231: that's not right! those 'sgdisk' commands we used haven't created the new partition ... were there no warnings/errors when you did the --new= and/or --typecode= ?
<private231> TJ-:  there was no response, i assumed fine
<TJ-> private231: right; usually silence is golden :s
<TJ-> private231: we can only try again and check after each step
<private231> TJ-:  sgdisk --new=1:2048:+1M root@ubuntu:/# sgdisk --typecode=1:ef02 root@ubuntu:/# sgdisk --hybrid 1:6
<HappyHippie> how old is the last LTS Ubuntu?
<TJ-> private231: "sgdisk --new=1:2048:+1M /dev/sda"
<TJ-> private231: then "sgdisk --typecode=1:ef02 /dev/sda"
<TJ-> private231: I just noticed the previous commands I gave you didn't have the device name!! no wonder it didn't work :)
<TJ-> private231: then ""sgdisk --hybrid 1:6 /dev/sda"
<private231> TJ-:  it does say "The new table will be used at the next reboot."
<TJ-> private231: after those 3 commands you should now seed /dev/sda1 with "parted /dev/sda unit s print"
<TJ-> s/seed/see/
<TJ-> private231: it's almost 4am here; I think I'm getting tired
<private231> TJ-: Number  Start     End         Size        File system  Name  Flags  1      2048s     4095s       2048s       fat32              bios_grub  6      2048000s  488396799s  486348800s  ext4
<private231> TJ-:  you have no obligation <3
<TJ-> private231: if you do see /dev/sda1 there now, tell the kernel about it with "partprobe /dev/sda" then check if its seen with "grep sda /proc/partitions"
<Bashing-om> HappyHippie: 14.04 == the 4th month of the year 2014 as the time of release, supported for 5 years .
<TJ-> private231: we're almost finished now :)
<private231> TJ-:  8        0  244198584 sda    8        1       1024 sda1    8        6  243174400 sda6
<TJ-> private231: fab!
<TJ-> private231: OK, so now "grub-install -v /dev/sda"
<HappyHippie> thanks Bashing-om
<private231> TJ-:  Installation finished. No error reported.
<TJ-> private231: and finally: "update-grub"
<Bashing-om> HappyHippie: :)
<private231> TJ-:  Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<TJ-> private231: huh!?!?!!?
<TJ-> private231: oh grrrr, that's not what we want!
<private231> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-26-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-26-generic Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration done
<private231> TJ-:  :(
<private231> TJ-:  sleep time?
<TJ-> private231: no, we just need to stop GRUB running that EFI menu script this time around. "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware"
<TJ-> private231: then redo "update-grub" and that shouldn't be executed
<private231> TJ-:  chmod: cannot access ‘/etc/grub.d/etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware’: No such file or directory
<TJ-> private231: oh doh me!
<lapinozz> Hello, i have this usb webcam that worked and now it dosent, i think installed some stuff to change thwe settings but i dont remeber what, anyway it worked yesterday and now it dosent
<TJ-> private231: "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware"
<TJ-> private231: then "update-grub"
<private231> TJ-:  Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-26-generic done
<TJ-> private231: good, so no mention of EFI. Now we'll put that script back as it was: "chmod +x /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware"
<TJ-> private231: and now you can do "exit" to leave that chroot, and then reboot and test in Legacy/BIOS mode
<private231> TJ-:  ok
<HappyHippie> Ubuntu YAY!
<lapinozz> when running cheese libv4l2: error turning on stream: Input/output error
<private231> TJ-:  :D
<HappyHippie> what sucks less Unity? Or Gnome 3?
<private231> TJ-:  so will i need to mash shift for grub?
<TJ-> private231: you shouldn't no
<eclectichedgehog> HappyHippie: xfce
<private231> TJ-:  ok brb quick
<TJ-> private231: as long as at the EFI/BIOS boot menu that disk is started in legacy mode it'll boot
<GabeN> Is anyone using the unity8 greeter? Because it almost killed my OS ._.
<lapinozz> any idea?
<nicomachus> GabeN: unity8 is developmental and unstable, so it could do that.
<GabeN> nicomachus: Then how come some got it to work?
<nicomachus> GabeN: it's developmental and unstable...
<nicomachus> GabeN: regardless it's not supported here. not sure if #ubuntu+1 covers unity 8 or not.
<private231_> noooooo
<private231_> TJ-:  im still ending up in this stupid thinkvantage lenovo crap
<TJ-> private231_: did you ensure you forced the Legacy/BIOS boot mode in the firmware ?
<private231_> went in through bios, no different
<private231_> TJ-:  oh i thought i was automatic, how do i?
<ForSpareParts> I’m trying to use my Ubuntu HTPC as a client for Steam in-home streaming.
<private231_> BIOS firmware?
<ForSpareParts> whoops, that was supposed to have the rest of my problem...
<TJ-> private231_: That depends on the system. At boot time there's usually a hot-key you can press to get to the manual boot device chooser
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: even without the rest... have you considered SteamOS?
<private231_> TJ-:  grub boot device chooser?
<private231_> TJ-:  i dont reach grub
<TJ-> private231_: no, nothing to do with GRUB or Linux. The PC's firmware
<TJ-> private231_: there's usually hot-keys to enter firmware Setup, and also for firmware's manual boot menu
<private231_> TJ-:  so inside bios screen?
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: I hadn’t given it much thought. I’ve been using Ubuntu to run XBMC/Kodi for years, and it seemed like there wasn’t much point in moving over — since I still wanted to do other stuff with it.
<TJ-> private231_: often Setup is F2 or Del, and the boot menu is something like F8, F10, F12 or one of those higher-up keys - it should be displated (briefly) on-screen as soon as the PC starts
<ForSpareParts> Anyhow: My problem is that games I stream from my Windows machine appear substantially darker on the client than on the host. So much so that in-game brightness adjustments don’t help.
<ForSpareParts> I can set max brightness in game and things are still too dark on the client, but then, when I look at the host, everything’s CRAZY washed out (as I’d expect).
<private231_> ok brb
<TJ-> private231_: GRUB is installed correctly so if you choose that disk, and Legacy/BIOS/CSM boot mode, it should boot from it. That involves the PC firmware's BIOS emulation reading sector 0 (the MBR) from the disk, which contains the GRUB bootstrap code, which then reads GRUB's core image from /dev/sda1, which then displays the GRUB menu and/or autoboots the default entry in the grub.cfg
<ForSpareParts> I’m running some Radeon card (don’t recall which one) using the open-source drivers. Any ideas/suggestions?
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: is this only in fullscreen or windowed mode? Or both?
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: I’ve only tried fullscreen, so far.
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: do you have a stream going right now you can test something on?
<ForSpareParts> I can bring one up, sure.
<nicomachus> ok. are you doing this through steam big picture mode?
<ForSpareParts> yep
<lapinozz> Hello, i have this usb webcam that worked and now it dosent, i think installed some stuff to change thwe settings but i dont remeber what, anyway it worked yesterday and now it dosent
<lapinozz> when running cheese libv4l2: error turning on stream: Input/output error
<beepie> lapinozz, the uvc site shuold say if the device is fully supported
<private231> yesssssssssssssss
<lapinozz> well it did work
<TJ-> private231: I take it you figured it out ?
<lapinozz> i just fucked it up
<[Mew2]> how do i delete a file
<[Mew2]> from command
<private231> TJ-:  it was this secureboot thing blocking legacy
<nicomachus> !language | lapinozz
<ubottu> lapinozz: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<beepie> lapinozz, http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<lapinozz> sorry
<private231> TJ-:  WELL DONE!
<TJ-> private231: really? wouldn't have thought that was enabled if it was booting Win7 previously
<private231> TJ-:  many thanks
<[Mew2]> guys how do i delete this file /var/log/openvpn.log
<nicomachus> [Mew2]: why would you want to delete that?
<iAmerikan> sudo rm /var/log/openvpn.log
<private231> i will donate some change to ubuntu in honour of #ubuntu :D
<TJ-> [Mew2]: you shouldn't, you should logrotate it
<[Mew2]> nicomachus it will be recreated anyways
<private231> TJ-:  i dont remember it ever being enable so idk what happened there
<[Mew2]> its a fresh install anywas
<iAmerikan> it's an openvpn log so obviously privacy is in mind
<[Mew2]> this is a test server
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: what do you want me to try with my stream?
<TJ-> private231: well at least its fixed now
<[Mew2]> please whats the command
<private231> TJ-:  :DDDD
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: try going down to windowed mode.
<iAmerikan> sudo rm /var/log/openvpn.log
<[Mew2]> ty
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: Is there a way to do that while the stream is running?
<private231> 7CHEERS FOR #UBUNTU
<private231> HIPHIP
<private231> HIPHIP
<ForSpareParts> Or do you mean, force the game itself into windowed mode on the host?
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: no you want to do it on the client. shift-tab may do it..
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: No luck with shift-tab.
<lapinozz> how can i reset every every webcam related package?
<private231> haha ok well sweet dreams TJ
<TJ-> private231: night :)
<[Mew2]> sudo service fail2ban start
<[Mew2]>  * Starting authentication failure monitor fail2ban                                                                                                                              ERROR  No file(s) found for glob /var/log/openvpn.log
<[Mew2]> ERROR  Failed during configuration: Have not found any log file for openvpn jail
<[Mew2]> so the app is unable to recreate that file?
<beepie> omg
<beepie> not that guy again
<[Mew2]> i have to make the file manually?
<[Mew2]> and what permissions do i give it
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: one moment, checking.
<joeb3_> [Mew2], restart openvpn.  the file will get created.
<[Mew2]> ok
<iAmerikan> then to delete it next time just clear it
<[Mew2]> worked thanks :)
<iAmerikan> either sudo echo ' ' > /var/log/openvpn.log
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: Figured it out, it was alt-enter to go windowed.
<iAmerikan> or sudo rm /var/log/openvpn.log && sudo touch $_
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: The brightness problem persists.
<[Mew2]> thanks
<nicomachus> well... apparently the "power" button in steam big picture mode actually shuts down the system...
<beepie> nicomachus, so?
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: what's the graphics chipset on the client?
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: According to lspci: Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM
<ForSpareParts> (I don’t remember which of those it actually is)
<nicomachus> ForSpareParts: do you know if you're using the radeon or the fglrx driver?
<ForSpareParts> radeon
<ForSpareParts> I tried fglrx for a while, but at some point Kodi didn’t like it. Kodi’s been updated since, though, so maybe I should try my luck with fglrx again?
<nicomachus> Ok. I'm looking at this: https://steamcommunity.com/groups/homestream/discussions/0/522728814097031600/
<nicomachus> regardless, I don't *think* it's an ubuntu issue. Probably a better question for Steam. You may be able to adjust gamma settings somewhere, though, to at least get a better picture.
<ForSpareParts> nicomachus: I tried forcing the host into windowed earlier, just to see what happened — no effect. And Steam doesn’t seem to have gamma settings of its own, unfortunately.
<ForSpareParts> If it is a Steam problem, that’s unfortunate. Their customer service is… not great.
<ForSpareParts> Thanks for trying to help, though!
<lettuce45> i need a laptop with no bios, but freebios or similar, that can be edited
<lettuce45> please name models
<iAmerikan> lettuce45: why
<lettuce45> to buy it
<iAmerikan> ForSpareParts: could it be the video driver or xorg
<ForSpareParts> iAmerikan: Possibly! If it were the video driver, I imagine I’d fix that by switching to fglrx, right?
<ForSpareParts> Not sure what I’d do if it were an xorg problem.
<iAmerikan> you could try
<iAmerikan> xorg has logs at least
<phi0x> hey guys, i'm having issues with setting up a cronjob. the job runs fine via crontab -u user -e. when i run the script manually it works. but when running via crontab it doesnt. the script does this: sed -r "s/bind\s=\s[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}/bind = $CURRENT_VPN_IP_TUN0/g" /home/user/IP > /home/user/IP.tmp
<squinty> lettuce45,  http://www.coreboot.org/Support   might be a starting point
<phi0x> when crontab executes the script, it makes "bind = " as the output. when it should be "bind = x.x.x.x"
<phi0x> earlier in the script i do create the variable CURRENT_VPN_IP_TUN0 as seen here: CURRENT_VPN_IP_TUN0=$(ifconfig | grep -A 1 tun0 | tail -1 | cut -d ':' -f 2 | cut -d ' ' -f 1)
<tomreyn> phi0x: dont parse "ifconfig" output, use "ip"
<tomreyn> other than that maybe your issue is that by the time the command runs (early at boot?) the network interface you are looking for is not present or not up yet?
<phi0x> tomreyn, i think i figured it out (at least one work around option) i added PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/home/user at the top of my script and it seemed to allow 'sed' to read the variable.
<tomreyn> i was going to suggest modifying the executing shell and PATH next
<tomreyn> ;)
<phi0x> im not sure why the PATH line needed to be added exactly..it works but im a bit confused why it's needed for 'sed' to read variables? the script itself has variables in it and bash seemed to read them just fine
<phi0x> but sed apparently has issues reading variables inside scripts if crontab runs it?
<tomreyn> also i would recommend using ${CURRENT_VPN_IP_TUN0} within the sed construct if you run it through a bash shell, just because i find it more readable
<phi0x> tomreyn, what's that mean exactly?
<tomreyn> the curly brackets indicate start end end of what is a variable and to be replaced there
<ramenlicious> Can I run ubuntu iso in a virtual machine to install to a usb stick?
<phi0x> ah kk
<tomreyn> phi0x: while the following slash actually acts as a delimiter, indicating the variable ends there, aan alpha-numerical character would instead extend the variable name.
<phi0x> ooo
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: yes you can
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: if you already run linux you can also just dd it, or use reawrite on windows
<tomreyn> *rawwrite
<ramenlicious> tomreyn: thanks i have tried unetbootin gnome-disks dd lili live-usb-creator and nothing works, even though it works on my other computer (same usb stick too!) so I'm at a loss.
<Dylan____> Hey guys so i this person on the fourm suggested to fix the black screen i install nvidia-340 nvidia-340-uvm
<Dylan____> I did that and rebooted and i got a black screen
<Dylan____> And he said my card was compatibile
<ramenlicious> Ill try rawwrite'
<Dylan____> Heres the fourm link
<Dylan____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2308317
<Dylan____> Does that mean i have to purge nvidia?
<nicomachus> Dylan____: did you ever try nomodeset?
<Dylan____> Im tried nomodeset aswell and it didnt work
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> Also i had problems there was weird graphics aswell like nautliaus would freeze and my computer would hang up and things
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: how do you determine "does not work"=
<Dylan____> Ill try nomodeset again
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: and how exactly did you try to do it with dd?
<Dylan____> Ahh
<Dylan____> Nomodeset didnt help
<tomreyn> !usb | ramenlicious
<ubottu> ramenlicious: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ramenlicious> tomreyn:  yes ive been over that link for days, also grub2iso, won't boot (but this machine boots usb and can burn usb, thats how i got ubuntu installed in it
<tomreyn> i hope you don't burn your usb ;)
<ramenlicious> no big deal i'd just buy another but its a shame it doesnt work, i need it to fix my other computer
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: which OS do you currently run there?
<tomreyn> on your current computer, not the other one, which is broken
<ramenlicious> this one is a minimal ubuntu install with openbox
<ramenlicious> 15.10
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: hmm, openbox, is that gtk-based? i don't know
<ramenlicious> yeah
<Herp> ?>
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: you did not try usb-creator, yet? or was it just missing from your list above?
<tomreyn> *tried
<tomreyn> actually i think that's QT based now, not gtk anymore
<ramenlicious> tomreyn: did try it, it wouldnt even let me choose the iso so I couldnt even burn it (it's a documented bug on that wiki link)
<muka> ramenlicious, I just log in, are you trying to boot from usb?
<Dylan____> I need support
<nicomachus> You can do it, Dylan____!
<Dylan____> Trying to browse the web and my ubuntu desktop freezes
<Dylan____> Like it freezes for somereason and i keep having to turn it off at the switch
<Dylan____> Its never happened to me before so im not sure if its a glitch a bug in ubuntu
<muka> ramenlicious, is your bios set to boot from usb?
<tomreyn> ramenlicious: so what about the other options, how do they "not work"?
<tomreyn> Dylan____: which ubuntu version do you use, which grpahic hardware do you have, when did this issue start occurring, and wwhich changes have you made that may have made it occur?
<ramenlicious> tomreyn: muka: I just remembered network install is not supported in usb, only cd. thats probably why it wont boot. I had this problem before; ended up installing server iso instead DOH!!!
<ramenlicious> Ill download the server one and try it again
<muka> Dylan____, have you check dmesg?
<tomreyn> Dylan____: if you don't know about the graphics card, run this: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<muka> ramenlicious, I use debian and network install works, so I think ubuntu should work as well.
<Dylan____> Ok first of all i got ubuntu 14.04.3 and i started occuring this freezing after files manager nautailus would hang up now it doesnt and now firefox is hanging up on websites like google, youtube etc
<Dylan____> Its never happened before
<Dylan____> And ill pastebin contents back
<Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14383090/ thats the dmesg one
<ramenlicious> muka if you know how, do let me know
<tomreyn> muka / ramenlicious: there is no netinstall on ubuntu (anymore), at least not officially.
<HappyHippie> if i install compiz on unity.. then i  change desktops to MATE, will compiz be carried over to MATE?
<ramenlicious> because the server iso is too big Id hate to re-download it again muka
<tomreyn> there is mini.iso. though, which should work fine for this purpose.
<ramenlicious> yes it's the mini iso im talking about, supposedly doesnt work from usb
<muka> ramenlicious, sorry, but first is your bios set to boot from usb first?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD states it works from usb
<ramenlicious> muka yes this laptop already has ubuntu on it which was installed from usb, and i hit f12 to boot from usb
<Dylan____> ahh the lspci knvv command you gave me whoever is not a command and it came up with 1 + stopped
<ramenlicious> usb is first in boot  order muka
<Dylan____> Ahh guys well i think i might have to switch browsers
<Dylan____> Firefox whyy u do this
<muka> ok, now go to your working computer and copy iso to usb. dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sd?. where /dev/ you can find by sudo fdisk -l
<HappyHippie> if i install compiz on unity.. then i  change desktops to MATE, will compiz be carried over to MATE?
<iAmerikan> you can also check dmesg immediatly after plugging in the usb
<iAmerikan> HappyHippie: either way its installed, so if its not, you can run it manually or add it to an autostart. (i dont use either but this should apply either way)
<Dylan____> Guys when i right click on the desktop i highlight something and theres like pixlated sprite images and messed up things on it
<tomreyn> Dylan____: try again, you must have had a typo: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<muka> Dylan____, I think you should research:  nouveau W[    PCE0][0000:04:00.0] disabled, PCE0=1 to enable
<tomreyn> Dylan____: can we concentrate on fixing one issue at a time? i think your computer freezing, possibly due to the nourveau driver not being compatible to your graphics hardware, seems like a good initial target.
<tomreyn> muka: that's a warning, there is actually an earlier error
<tomreyn> or 2
<tomreyn> [   18.458242] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:04:00.0] MMIO write of 0x0000807f FAULT at 0x100c18
<tomreyn> [   18.541371] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:04:00.0] MMIO write of 0x0000807e FAULT at 0x100c1c
<muka> yes, so maybe try to reinstall nouveau?
<tomreyn> i foubt that would help
<gone999> how do it
<tomreyn> Dylan____: so your grpahics hardware is NV50 (MCP89)
<tomreyn> Dylan____: did this greaphics card every work reliably for you on this or earlier ubuntu releases?
<tomreyn> hi gone999
<tomreyn> !ask | gone999
<ubottu> gone999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gone999> cd vagina
<gone999> apt-install penis
<gone999> my package manger isnt workin
<gone999> manager8 ffd
<slidinghorn> !ot | gone999  please keep this to support questions and family-appropriate
<ubottu> gone999  please keep this to support questions and family-appropriate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gone999> family time on freenode
<marienz> gone999: let's not, ok?
<gone999> helo
<gone999> im running out of material
<elky> time for you to leave then
<Pinkamena_D> ...
<slidinghorn> gone999: do you have an ubuntu support question or not? If not, please just stay silent or leave.
<gone999> yeah there is an amazon widget here
<gone999> and i never asked for this
<payload> amazon and ubuntu are partners now
<marienz> gone999: your quiet's expired, you can come back now
<gone999> so i cant tell jokes anymore
<gone999> ???
<slidinghorn> !ops | gone999 trolling and constantly off topic
<ubottu> gone999 trolling and constantly off topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<elky> this isn't a comedy club
<rww> slidinghorn: we're aware.
<gone999> alright soz
<django_> good day all
<django_> im doing an OOJ course on coursera, how can i get the latest java sdk?
<tomreyn> and to you
<tomreyn> there is the openjdk as packaged in ubuntu, which comes in multiple flavors, and there is oracles proprietary jdk
<django_> tomreyn, i do java -version
<django_> java version "1.7.0_91"
<slidinghorn> django_: ^^ but beware, versions not in the repos arent supported here...see !ppa
<cmdswitch> django_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-with-apt-get
<iAmerikan> what versio do you need
<tomreyn> i'd try the openjdk first, only switch to oracles if it turns out not to work
<django_> it just says install the java JDK but they only have a guide for windows/mac
<django_> " In this class we have tested our files with Java versions 7 and 8, so if you have anything older than that, you’ll want to upgrade."
<cmdswitch> django_, I provided a link to help you
<iAmerikan> 1.7 is 7 iirc
<iAmerikan> so don't worry about installing anything?
<tomreyn> openjdk-8 is packaged for ubuntu, so no need to use oracles' packjages
<slidinghorn> !java > django_ also message !latest and !ppa to ubottu
<ubottu> django_, please see my private message
<tomreyn> right, 1.87 is the same as 7
<tomreyn> right, 1.7 is the same as 7
<iAmerikan> then he doesn't need to install -- keep it simple
<tomreyn> django_: so you should be good to go, nothing to do
<iAmerikan> go forth and System.out.println("Conquer!\n");
<tomreyn> django_: actually you might just have the JRE but not the JDK installed. you can check whether you have the JDK by runniong: dpkg -l 'openjdk-7-*'| awk '/^i/ {print $2}'
<django_> tomreyn, "openjdk-7-jdk:amd64
<django_> "
<tomreyn> django_: you're all set
<django_> cool ty!
<mick_> can't seem to access my user account. it is locked, and when i click on it , it is still saying it is locked. i am only able to use my computer through my guest account
<mick_> can anyone help me out, thanks
<mick_> mick could sure use a helping hand, thanks
<mick_> any suggestions on how to unlock my user account. i do not have any administrative privileges
<Dylan____> Im only had ubuntu 14.04 on this tomey
<tomreyn> mick_: i tried to helo you with the exact same issue about 24 hours ago
<Dylan____> Tomreyn sorry i was busy but im back now what did you want me to type in?
<mick_> yes thanks i gave up it was getting late
<tomreyn> mick_: if i remember well we did not succeed since you did not respond to half of my questions
<mnathani_> whats something you can do on ubuntu, but not on freebsd?
<mick_> 1 am where i am right now
<mick_>  ya sorry i am not that good with computers
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Dylan____: which ubuntu version do you use, which graphics hardware do you have, when did this issue start occurring, and which changes have you made that may have made it occur?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Dylan____: if you don't know about the graphics card, run this: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I run ubuntu 14.04lts i have a nvidia 320m this started occuring when i tried to move files and as far as i know i dont remember making changes or editing something
<tomreyn> <Dylan____> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14383090/ thats the dmesg one
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> [   18.458242] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:04:00.0] MMIO write of 0x0000807f FAULT at 0x100c18
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> [   18.541371] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:04:00.0] MMIO write of 0x0000807e FAULT at 0x100c1c
<tomreyn> thse are the errors you have in your kernel log
<zacwalls> So I downloaded and burned kali live to a disk and I was looking to dual boot that and my current OS (Ubuntu) But my problem is that I partitioned all of my HDD during install. I did however set up LVM. So maybe I can resize?
<tomreyn> mick_: no problem
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> I brought up my lspci thingy
<Dylan____> Let me paste bin it
<zacwalls> :/ sorry
<tomreyn> zacwalls: yes you can resize, it's not that easy, though, and you need to take backups before you do this
<zacwalls> tomreyn backup what?
<mick_> so i was trying the ctrl+alt+F1  SO WHEN I LOG IN WAS SHOULD I PUT. WHEN I DID PRESS THOSE KEYS THIS WINDOW THAT WE ARE COMMUNICATING ON, DISAPPEARS
<tomreyn> zacwalls: the data on your computer that you would like to be able to restore in case you, say, break a partition during an attamept to resize things.
<dylan> here you go tomy
<dylan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14383746/
<Dylan____> See if that helps
<zacwalls> tomreyn, OK, I don't have any important data. So, do I use GParted or something?
<tomreyn> mick_: you can switch back to the graphical display by pressing either ctrl-alt-f7 or -f8.
<tomreyn> mick_: the reason i suggested top login on the text interface was to make sure you can actually login fine. apparently you can.
<tomreyn> mick_: do you have a separate computer which works fine?
<mick_> NO SORRY THIS IS IT
<tomreyn> Dylan____: thanks. so the question i asked earlier which you have not really answered concretely, yet, is whether you every had ubuntu running reliably and stable, without things freezing, on this computer.
<tomreyn> mick_: you mean you only have this one, right?
<Dylan____> I had it running stable
<ultrav1olet> How can I know if dmix is being used on a system where PulseAudio is enabled?
<mick_> yes
<Dylan____> Like im never had a problem with ubuntu
<Dylan____> Until some how today
<Dylan____> Im kinda a noob when it comes to linux
<tomreyn> Dylan____: but didn't you experience the same issues yesterday?
<Dylan____> No
<tomreyn> okay, mixed it up then, sorry
<tomreyn> for how long was it running stable?
<Dylan____> That was like nvidia drivers things i had to purge nvidia to get a working desktop enviro,emt
<Dylan____> It was running stable since i downloaded it on my macbook pro
<tomreyn> mick_: okay, so i would suggest you try to look up on the ubuntu documentation how to reset unity. that'S the graphical desktop environment which ubuntu provides
<tomreyn> mick_: that way you should be able to login fine using your standard user account again
<tomreyn> i don't know how to do it myself, so woul dhave to searhc as well
<zacwalls> tomreyn, So, would I use GParted the program or the bootable flash drive ISO version?
<tomreyn> Dylan____: roughly for how long ago did you run the current ubuntu release on this macbook pro fine?
<Dylan____> 2 days ago
<tomreyn> zacwalls: bootable media
<zacwalls> tomreyn, damn, so if I resize, what is the risk I screw everything?
<tomreyn> zacwalls: i'm not sure it would work, though. i know you can do it without rebooting on the command line, and i did it before, but it's not easy when you have never done it.
<tomreyn> zacwalls: pretty high ;) depends on how often you did it before.
<zacwalls> tomreyn, will you walk me through?
<zacwalls> I am kinda freaked out now lol
<tomreyn> zacwalls: if you'll do it manually you'll need to take into account that there are several layers you need to resize. first you need to shrink the file system, then the logical volume it is on. then you can add another locical volume and create the other file system there.
<tomreyn> since there are other people looking for help currently i don't think i can walk you through in more detail currently
<zacwalls> tomreyn :/ ok
<tomreyn> thus the suggestion to try the gparted live cd, which provides a graphical intertface
<zacwalls> tomreyn OK, youtube here I come lol
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Dylan____> So tomreyn what have u come up with
<mick_> OK, i will look for it and try. thanks
<tomreyn> if you want to do it manually, you would use resize2fs to resize the file system, then either lvreduce or lvresizeto shrink the lv. then lvcreate to create a new lv, then "lvchange -a y" to activate it, and then you possible want to create a file system there (i forgot the overall goal you had) using mkfs.ext4
<tomreyn> zacwalls: ^
<zacwalls> tomreyn, the goal was to install kali
<tomreyn> Dylan____: 2 days sin't exactly long, i'm willing to assume that this issue existed right from the  start, but maybe did not trigger then
<Dylan____> Well idk
<tomreyn> zacwalls: ah, then that part is off-topic here and i discussed all the preparatory steps. good luck!
<tomreyn> mick_: good luck1
<Dylan____> But my graphics had like fuzzy weird shaped things when rightclicked
<zacwalls> tomreyn, Yeah, I am not that advanced lol. I might ask in kali
<Dylan____> The system settings were all highlighted when i moved my mouse over the icons
<tomreyn> Dylan____: during those 2 days after the installation, you say?
<Dylan____> No
<Dylan____> It happened today
<Dylan____> Before those two days it was all fine
<tomreyn> zacwalls: and good luck to you, too
<zacwalls> tomreyn, thx :)
<tomreyn> Dylan____: but you made no major changes during these two days?
<tomreyn> like switch graphics drivers or upgrading ubuntu or the like?
<tomreyn> Dylan____: still around?
<m0kc> hello all
<tomreyn> hi m0kc
<m0kc> evening tomreyn
<tomreyn> morning m0kc
<m0kc> lol
<m0kc> ....checking out backbox for the first time
<m0kc> anyone running any interesting distros?
<m0kc> ....I've found myself to be a bit of a distro hopping addict over the last 2 months lol
<tomreyn> yes, i run ubuntu
<nolsen> m0kc: So far, ubuntu is the best for my computer :\
<m0kc> thinking about going back to arch and building from scratch.... it's just such a fucking headache every damned time
<m0kc> but, with each time, it does get a little less painful, and I do learn something new every build
<nolsen> Is it me or is there supposed to be a brightness slider on the unity status bar?
<nolsen> Because there isn't.
<HappyHippie> if i install compiz on unity.. then i  change desktops to MATE, will compiz be carried over to MATE?
<Dylan____> Thats right
<Dylan____> Guys?
<Dylan____> Tomreyn
<slidinghorn> Dylan____: what's up, do you have a support question?
<Dylan____> Ahh slidinghorn someone was helping me earlier
<Dylan____> But im not sure if hes on now
<Jordan-Ch> Get flights and hotels, without paying anything
<Jordan-Ch> It is all free , Go here
<Jordan-Ch> http://freeflightandhotels.altervista.org/
<Dylan____> Im had grahic errors sliding horn like when firefox lets say opens a web browser and it crashes when i try and load google or something
<Dylan____> Im not sure if its because my nvidia 320m driver is so old i dont know
<Dylan____> !b jordan-Ch
<Dylan____> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Dylan____> Woops
<Dylan____> wrong command
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<Noob123> Is there a way to find out why a package is being pulled in as "extra"/"dependency" when I do an apt-get install on few, say 50, packages
<Noob123> apt-cache rdepends --installed
<Dylan____> Someone should be with you short
<Dylan____> Ly
<uchiha> Oi
<dlam> anyone know how to enable emacs key bindings when using KDE?
<dlam> like ctrl+A in firefox URL bar goes to start of line etc.
<uchiha> Moshi Moshi '-'
<uchiha> You is a bot?
<HappyHippie> konichiwa uchiha
<uchiha> Hi '-'
<uchiha> Are with error in the page in the Firefox, and you? Sorry, my english dont are fine. '-'
<uchiha> Japan?
<HappyHippie> \
<uchiha> HappyHippie
<con-fused> I tried to delete all files/folder within a folder by running rm -rf * is this the correct way to do so?
<RudyValencia> OK so I'm setting up ubuntu-mate on my box but I have no idea where to mount the remainder of my secondary hard drive that is not devoted to swap
<zacwalls> This is really infuriating. Can anyone give me a solution? BTW, I do already have Kali installed. http://imgur.com/Y2BH9wH
<tomreyn> con-fused: a better way is to cd one level up and to use "rm -rf subdirectory"
<con-fused> tomreyn: but rm -rf * won't wipe my root right?
<Ben64> con-fused: depends where you run it
<tomreyn> con-fused: depends on where you run it.
<con-fused> I ran in it in a random project directory in my home folder
<con-fused> *ran it
<con-fused> so theoretically it should only wipe the project directory right?
<tomreyn> then only that directory and the files in there may or may not have been deleted.
<tomreyn> that's because * does not match hidden files and directrories (starting with a dot)
<nchambers> does rm follow symlinks?
<tomreyn> no, it deletes them
<tomreyn> RudyValencia: you could mount it to a subdirectory, such as ~/data or ~/Downloads
<RudyValencia> tomreyn, this box will be joined to a Windows NT domain so that may not be the best
<RudyValencia> (though I'm technically the only user)
<tomreyn> RudyValencia: how's that related to where you mount a file system from a different disk?
<RudyValencia> hm, I guess I could do /data maybe
<zacwalls> Hello
<cisc> zacwalls: could be a conflictory condition because Cali already installed Grub2
<zacwalls> cisc, how can I fix?
<cisc> zacwalls: take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<zacwalls> cisc thx
<red__> ee
<hdon> hi all :) there's a website that scans all the man pages in ubuntu and will try to parse a command and explain each of its arguments. anyone know what the website is called? having a hard time finding it on google..
<hdon_> hi all :) there's a website that scans all the man pages in ubuntu and will try to parse a command and explain each of its arguments. anyone know what the website is called? having a hard time finding it on google..
<hdon__> hi all :) there's a website that scans all the man pages in ubuntu and will try to parse a command and explain each of its arguments. anyone know what the website is called? having a hard time finding it on google..
<Ben64> hdon_: stop repeating that
<hdon__> Ben64, sorry, had a network problem :3
<mxO> looking for help: samsung 1440p monitor, nvidia 570, cant set up 2560x1440p resolution linux 15.10
<reveredge> hey
<pragdheesh> hi
<pragdheesh> anybody online?
<reveredge> I have connected a usb drive on ubuntu and unmounted using nautilus. Now i want to mount it from command line instead of removing and again connecting. How should I go?
<pragdheesh> i have no idea abt it
<pragdheesh> iam using virtualbox to use it
<pragdheesh> so, nice meating u reveredge
<simon> Hi, When I exec this command: " curl -v --insecure -XGET 'https://user:pass@IP_ADDR:PORT/SOME_FILE.php'" I'm getting stuck in "SSLv3, TLS handshake, Client hello (1):" for about a minute, and then getting: "curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to 82.166.236.100:10445 ". Does anyone knows what can cause it and how can I fix it?
<pragdheesh> anybody here?
<reveredge> pragdheesh, ubuntu on virtualbox?
<MagePsycho> Which book you guys recommend to be a good unix architect?
<ufk_> hello
<ufk_> how can i tell fsck to test for bad blocks ?
<pragdheesh> using ur mouth
<pragdheesh> anybody here for a nice chat, r everybody going to talk abt comp?
<cisc> reveredge: did you use unmount or eject?
<ducasse> ufk_: there is a program called 'badblocks' in the e2fsprogs package
<ufk_> thanks
<reveredge> cisc, in nautilus there is an arrow shown right to the name of the drive
<ducasse> pragdheesh: try #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<reveredge> cisc, I clicked that
<reveredge> cisc, that probably is unmount
<reveredge> cisc, lsusb is showing the name of the drive
<Guest45580> did usa intel supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<Guest45580> does the breakout of wars and violence in the middle east represent creative chaos usa declared to make in the middle east?
<Guest45580> iraq&syria suffered too much.plz,send others my qs ,help to limit usa&israel aggression against others.
<reveredge> cisc, but lsblk or fdisk are not showing
<reveredge> cisc, they are only showing mounted partitions
<cisc> that sounds like eject, not unmount
<reveredge> cisc whats the difference then
<cisc> which still unmounts, but you won't be able to mount it again until you pull the USB key out & re-insert it
<cisc> http://i.stack.imgur.com/wOPxz.png
<reveredge> cisc, thats fine... but since lsusb is detecting the device then there should be some way to connect it?
<cisc> reveredge: you can use umount or sync from the command line if you are planning on re-inserting the USB key
<cisc> reveredge: what you are wanting to do probably can't be done unless you restart the USB port the device is on, which gets into another technical level
<reveredge> cisc, usb port can be restarted from command line
<cisc> the device node gets wiped out when you eject it from Nautilus
<cisc> reveredge: you could give this a try `eject /dev/sdb; sleep 1; eject -t /dev/sdb`
<guest-m1LnUb> my keyboard layout is bugged
<cisc> where 'sdb' is the name of your drive
<reveredge> thanks cisc for the valuable inforamtion
<cisc> no problem
<HappyHippie> hi guys... I've read that it's possible to back up my /root partition to an external drive.. then in the future incase i need to reinstall my OS i can copy my backedup /root to my new install is this true???
<Ben64> HappyHippie: yes, but kind of pointless, just backup your /home
<HappyHippie> oops thats what i meant
<HappyHippie> thank you Ben64
<Ben64> no problem
<HappyHippie> so how would i paste my backed up /home to my new install?
<Ben64> i would use rsync to back up, and could use rsync to restore too
<akik> reveredge: i have the same problem. i've gotten as far as that i can query the usb stick with "udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/sdb" but don't know how to get the /dev/sdb device back without plugging it back again
<HappyHippie> cant i do a GUI copy by rightclicking it and pasteing it into my external drive?
<akik> reveredge: this is under kubuntu 14.04.3
<Ben64> HappyHippie: i suppose, but rsync is faster/better and it will only copy the files it needs to
<HappyHippie> great! thanks again Ben64
<Ben64> HappyHippie: like suppose you back up every month. you could copy the entire /home every time, or you can just copy the changed/new files. thats where rsync really shines
<guest-m1LnUb> my keyboard layout bugged ,how can i change it ?
<Peyam> does anybody know a lightweight gtk music video player ?
<Ben64> Peyam: mpv ?
<Peyam> what?
<Ben64> mpv. its a program. plays video, audio, whatever
<no_sound> I have no sound. Ubuntu doesnt recognise my headphones when I plug them in the headphone jack. When I plug them into the microphone jack they show up, but I still get no sound. How do I fix this?
<Peyam> is it the whole nae?
<HappyHippie> no_sound how old is your motherboard?
<Peyam> Ben64,  is it gtk? and support streamin?
<Ben64> what streamin
<Peyam> Ben64, like playing a url?
<Ben64> yep
<Peyam> its comand line plaer+
<Ben64> you said lightweight
<Peyam> it not opening
<no_sound> HappyHippie: new, its a Z170XP-SLI from gigabyte
<Ben64> Peyam: you need to give it something to play
<HappyHippie> linux doesnt support some very modern (uncommon) hardware..
<Peyam> yes. I would like a GUI variant
<Ben64> Peyam: why? it works great on command line
<Peyam> Ben64, my mobile is not recognised in ../media/
<Peyam> I don't know why
<Ben64> Peyam: what?
<HappyHippie> no_sound does the sound work in windows?
<Peyam> I have my mobile plugged in to the computer. I can see it in file manager but not as mounted in ../media/
<guest-m1LnUb> my keyboard layout bugged ,how can i change it ? i use lubuntu
<Ben64> Peyam: yeah because it's likely using mtp, its not really mounted
<no_sound> HappyHippie: yes, it works in windows 10
<Peyam> Ben64, this is showing mtp://[usb:002,013]/
<k1l> Peyam: when nautilus mounts it with gvfs then its not in /media
<Peyam> Ben64, so how do I address it?
<Ben64> Peyam: copy the files to your computer first
<HappyHippie> have you tried playing with audio properties?
<Peyam> Ben64, that's why Im tring to avoid
<Peyam> nooo. you are right
<Peyam> i copy it instead
<Ben64> Peyam: well you can't always get what you want. you can double click them and it might work in totem, but totem is an inferior media player
<HappyHippie> have you tried playing with audio properties no_sound ?
<HappyHippie> is it detected by ubuntu?
<Ben64> no_sound: pastebin the output of "lspci | grep Audio"
<HappyHippie> gtg bbl
<no_sound> HappyHippie: Ben64 It looks like sound does work when I put it my headphones in the microphone jack
<no_sound> since I'm not sure if I connected the jacks properly to the motherboard this is probably my own fault ;)
<Ben64> plug it into the rear ports
<no_sound> Ben64: I'd rather not, since that gives me a lot of static from the PSU
<Ben64> uh, do it anyway
<no_sound> why, my sound works now, and without static
<Peyam> Ben64, parole works fine
<NoCode> How do I start pulseaudio-module-jack in terminal?
<footer> Hi all
<footer> I have a write protected usb
<footer> I tried to format it using fdisk
<footer> but when I try to write the table it would throw Bad file descriptor
<footer> when I do the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc it will say "No medium found"
<footer> but when I insert the usb it will mount and show the content
<footer> How do I wipe it?
<ikonia> footer: you have to do it with the usb in
<footer> ikonia: you mean with usb mounted?
<ikonia> no, unmount the USB, but leave it plugged in
<ikonia> although if you're going to wipe it, who cares if it's mounted or not
<footer> ikonia: ofc i left it in :(
<ikonia> footer: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<footer> okay
<footer> ikonia: https://bpaste.net/show/e05aee55905d
<ikonia> footer: so "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc" doesn't work ?
<footer> yes it doesn't
<ikonia> footer: run it now
<footer> kalu@dell:/media$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc dd: opening `/dev/sdc': Read-only file system
<footer> when mounted
<footer> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc dd: opening `/dev/sdc': No medium found
<ikonia> footer: thats nothign to do with it being mounted
<footer> when unmounted
<footer> I see
<ikonia> thats more likley the USB has hit it's maximum "write" count
<ikonia> footer: lets do a test
<footer> sure
<ikonia> footer: where is it mounted ?
<footer> ikonia: /media
<footer>  /media/HP_something
<ikonia> footer: ok, so "sudo umount /media/HP_something"
<footer> okay
<footer> done
<ikonia> footer: now re-pastebin a fresh "sudo fdisk -l" please and stick "mount" on the end in the pastebin too, lets see what you see
<footer> okay
<footer> ikonia: https://bpaste.net/show/4486c19bda2e
<ikonia> why has /dev/sdc gone
<ikonia> what EXACTLY did you do to unmount it
<footer> because we have unmounted it?
<ikonia> unmounting it will not remove the device
<ikonia> what EXACTLY did you do to unmount it
<footer> oho sorry
<ikonia> what EXACTLY did you do to unmount it
<footer> I thought unmounting with nautilius was same as umount command
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I gave you explicit instructions
<ikonia> why did you not do exactly what I told you
<footer> ikonia: https://bpaste.net/show/f5a5e662f3ea
<footer> here
<footer> sorry :(
<ikonia> footer: is it mounted now ?
<footer> ikonia: no
<footer> I did umount /dev/sdc
<ikonia> that won't unmount it
<ikonia> the partition mounted is /dev/sdc1
<footer> aha okay
<footer> what umount does then?
<ikonia> and again - I told you how to unmount it
<ikonia> is there a reason I've told you how to do it, and you've done a different thing 2 times now
<ikonia> it's getting a bit tedious to give you the info for you then to ignore it and do something different
<footer> ikonia: I have done exactly what you have asked me this time
<ikonia> footer: why did you not do it the first 2 times
<footer> I did a sudo umount /dev/sdc; sudo fdisk -l; sudo mount
<ikonia> it's getting tedious to waste my time
<ikonia> thats not what I told you to do
<footer> oho I didn't do it only once, just the first time
<ikonia> sorry, I think it's pointless to continue this, you're not paying attention to what I tell you to do
<footer> :(
<footer> could you please give me commands again to type in my terminal?
<footer> ikonia: ^
<makk> footer, how about scroll the ircchat up and there you have your commands
<NoCode> How do I start pulseaudio-module-jack in terminal?
<footer> ikonia: makk https://bpaste.net/show/f8f287196fc6
<footer> exactly what is asked
<_elyas> hello every body
<daniele_> salve
<cisc> ikonia: you can be a little more friendly
<bazhang> offtopic channel for tht cisc
<anti-fascist> Hi.
<pictuber> What
<anti-fascist> How do I load songs onto my iPhone?
<ikonia> anti-fascist: from ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or in general ?
<anti-fascist> 15.10
<ikonia> bottom line is "don't"
<anti-fascist> :O\
<ikonia> there are tools and apps that claim to do it
<ikonia> but they break and work/don't work depending on a huge ammount of factors, most commonly IOS version, in my view it's not something you can depend on
<pictuber> ikonia: q
<ikonia> it expects itunes, run an OS that can use itunes
<footer> ikonia: https://bpaste.net/show/f8f287196fc6
<footer> HELP ME PLEASE
<ikonia> footer: please don't use caps
<ikonia> someone will help you if they want to / have time
<footer> :/
<footer> I searched almost all the stackoverflow etc
<footer> but it wont' work :(
<pictuber> anti-fascist: just usb it
<ikonia> usb it ?
<pictuber> ikonia: hook it up to usb. You pile of trash
<ikonia> pictuber: if you're going to continue to use the channel, please don't call people names
<ikonia> !guidelines | pictuber
<ubottu> pictuber: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<footer> bye
<remmona_dash> is there a 64bit liveusb with nvidia-binary shipped with
<k1l_> remmona_dash: the live dvd should use the nvidia driver
<remmona_dash> k1l_, non of canonical drivitives have nvidia binary blob installed
<remmona_dash> all are noveau
<remmona_dash> are you sure?
<k1l_> you talk about the live system or after the install?
<k1l_> after the install, no. you will need to manually choose to install the nvidia (which is pretty easy in system settings)
<Aqui1a> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sienez> I'm trying to recover my encrypted home dir from a live cd using ecryptfs-recover-private. I have successfully provided my mount passphrase and mounted the private partition in tmp/ecryptfs.somestring. however when I try to cd into the directory, I get permission denied. can anyone help please?
<Aqui1a> I've having trouble finding out what options I should use while adding my storage hard drive to fstab. Does anyone have any advice?
<sienez> nvm, I had to change to root manually since sudo cd didn't work. I'm in the dir now :)
<ikonia> sudo cd will never work
<ikonia> as the sudo shell will exit the second it's changed directory
<sienez> ikonia, thx, didn't know that
<sienez> When I mount an encrypted home dir using ecryptfs, how can I view the contents in plaintext? all I see is some random strings
<bekks> sienez: Then you didnt mount it correctly yet.
<remmona_dash> I am looking for an 64 livecd with nvidia binary installed in it.
<ikonia> sienez: if you've decryped it when you mount it, then it will just appear as a file system
<sienez> bekks, what did I do wrong? ecryptfs asked me if I knew my LOGIN password, I entered no and instead I provided the mount password, after which I got a success message
<ikonia> remmona_dash: ubuntu doesn't ship one
<bekks> remmona_dash: You wont find one, because Nvidia prohibits to distribute the driver like that. Whats the actual issue behind your request?
<bekks> sienez: There is no such thing as a "mount password".
<sienez> bekks, I mean the passphrase used to encrypt it in the first place
<remmona_dash> we have such things. ubuntu-variants and such.
<sienez> ikonia, how do I decrypt it?
<bekks> remmona_dash: Who is "we"?
<remmona_dash> but I can't find one. google is not my friend in this case?
<ikonia> remmona_dash: you're not allowed to distribute it
<remmona_dash> bekks, it is he community sir;
<ikonia> remmona_dash: thats why ubuntu doesn't have one
<remmona_dash> ok
<bekks> remmona_dash: the ubuntu community does not ship what you are searching for, because it would be illegal to do so.
<SpaceAce> jhy987 is a bot
<SpaceAce> getting messages about islam
<ikonia> SpaceAce: thanks, I'll look at it now
<sienez> Is there a command to mount and decrypt an encrypted home dir in 1 go? or do I have to mount it and then decrypt it seperately?
<SpaceAce> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> ara TTUU__ no bots please
<remmona_dash> CANE‌ is the one. but it is about >2GB of size.
<remmona_dash> anyhow. I got the point
<remmona_dash> I can't find one
<ikonia> remmona_dash: because one doesn't exist, as you've been told in #ubuntu #fedora ##linux
<bekks> sienez: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<remmona_dash> ikonia, well no blame for one who is in search of something. is it?
<bekks> remmona_dash: And in case you are talking about the CAINE livecd - it is totally unrelated to Ubuntu.
<bekks> remmona_dash: you have been told the SAME answer for three times. It will not change upon further requests.
<ikonia> remmona_dash: when you keep being told "one doesn't exist" and ignoring it, yes, you can be blamed for not listening
<andy> #opole
<annon100101010> hello there!
<lotuspsychje> annon100101010: welcome, what can we do for you?
<annon100101010> whats wrong with installing python 3 on ubuntu?
<bekks> annon100101010: How do we know?
<bekks> annon100101010: What are the problem you are experiencing?
<MonkeyDust> annon100101010  what makes you ask that?
<annon100101010> what will be default interpreter for python? 2 or 3?
<bekks> annon100101010: What makes you ask that? :)
<ioria> annon100101010, what version of ubuntu ?
<annon100101010> i want to use django with python 3
<bekks> annon100101010: So install python3?
<annon100101010> lubuntu 15
<bekks> annon100101010: Which lubuntu 15?
<ioria> annon100101010, 15.10 ?
<annon100101010> 15.10
<bekks> annon100101010: And whats the problem now?
<annon100101010> what if i write in command line 'pip install django'
<ioria> annon100101010, run python3 --version
<annon100101010> will it install django with python 2
<annon100101010> ?
<PuLSE> helloooooooooo
<lotuspsychje> PuLSE: how can we help you?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<trytry> hi all
<trytry>  i need help with QtXmlPatterns lib
<trytry> my system is ubuntu
<trytry> and i install qt5 libs
<trytry> but i cant find this lib (QtXmlPatterns)
<trytry>  how can i to install this pkg?
<annon100101010> bekks: i didnt know that python 3 is installed by default
<MonkeyDust> trytry  spare the enter key
<unknown1337> hi, how can I disable the governor settings? (for tlp)
<trytry> ok
<piero> ho bisogno di aiuto su ubuntu studio
<lotuspsychje> !it | piero
<ubottu> piero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<inTheRye> Hi all, happy new year to you! I occasionally have a problem with gtk apps on my Xubuntu 14.04 (Xubuntu folks said I should ask here). Sometimes when open certain dialogues the application/desktop becomes very sluggish. Currently I can reproduce it with Pidgin. When joining an IRC channel, the chat window opens, then for some seconds it is sluggish, after a while it becomes normal again. Anybody knows what's going on? (I have so
<ioria> !info libqt4-xmlpatterns
<ubottu> libqt4-xmlpatterns (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 XML patterns module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu8 (wily), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4509 kB
<trytry> QT5
<bekks> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ioria> !info libqt5xmlpatterns5
<ubottu> libqt5xmlpatterns5 (source: qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src): Qt 5 XML patterns module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.2-2build1 (wily), package size 972 kB, installed size 3853 kB
<lotuspsychje> inTheRye: what kind of graphics card/ driver do you have?
<inTheRye> nvidia proprietary
<alex_> hi there
<sienez> I want to recover my decrypted home. I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory using both the 'automatic way' as well as the 'manual way' and in both cases I can mount the dir but it remains encrypted.
<lotuspsychje> inTheRye: can you check with version exactly and graphics card chipset?
<trytry> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<trytry> ahhh :-)
<sienez> how do I mount a device decrypted?
<sienez> from live cd
<ioria> sienez, i can tell how i do it : udisksctl unlock -b 7dev/sdaX       udisks mount -b /dev/mapper/(u)lubuntu--vg-root   then follow this http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<ioria> 7 = /
<inTheRye> lotuspsychje: "Additional Drivers" dialog says: GT218M (GeForce G210M) with driver 340.96 from nvidia-340 (tested). I have packages nvidia-340 and nvidia-331 with the same version number installed, though.
<lotuspsychje> inTheRye: have you tried other driver versions switch?
<unknown1337> from tlp's configuration file: "You *must* disable your distribution's governor settings or conflicts will occur". How can I do this?
<sienez> ioria, thx I will try that! I already did the second part from the howtogeek guide but I missed the first part. hopefully that works!
<inTheRye> lotuspsychje: no, not yet. I used it because of the hybrid graphic card switching. but i could live without that. any recommendations what to try, nvidia legacy or nouveau?
<ioria> sienez, ok
<BluesKaj> inTheRye:  I have the same gpu and the 340 driver works well here , and it should work with mvidia-prime for hyprid set ups
<BluesKaj> nvodoa
 * BluesKaj suffers from phat phinger syndrome
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime, inTheRye
<MonkeyDust> unknown1337  not sure if tlp is supported here ... read this http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-faq.html
<inTheRye> BluesKaj: works for me well, too. but only that occassional sluggishness. not sure when it started, maybe when I installed the HWE ...
<BluesKaj> inTheRye:  dunno never used HWE
<RDX400> need some help with a cp command
<MonkeyDust> RDX400  let's hear it, in one line
<RDX400> i want to cp file A.. - I.. to another drive as a backup
<MonkeyDust> RDX400  use rsync, instead of cp
<EriC^^> RDX400: rsync -<options> {A..I}* /path/to/backup
<EriC^^> it's case sensitive
<krunal> hello
<MonkeyDust> RDX400  basically    rsync -avv --progress [source] [dest]   <-- example
<RDX400> MonkeyDust, nice thx, i will read the man from rsync
<creep> Hello guys. Can anyone help with ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host ?
<bekks> creep: Using which Ubuntu versions?
<creep> 12.04
<creep> I almost tried it with all versions.
<creep> Also tried with win 7/Xp
<bekks> Which is not helpful.
<bekks> You have computer A, trying to connect to computer B. Which Ubuntu is running on A and B?
<inTheRye> BluesKaj: i was mistaken. i don't have HWE on that laptop... i guess the nvidia-331 package is not needed when i have the nvidia-340
<bekks> creep: No answer?
<inTheRye> I will try a little bit with the drivers. Thanks for your help lotuspsychje and BluesKaj!
<vasy> cgng
<demetan> hi
<demetan> I have this mess
<demetan> restart smbd
<demetan> restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<k1l_> demetan: what ubuntu exactly?
<demetan> how I can resolve this please ? Trying diffrent solutions on the net but nothing works
<demetan> lsb_release -a
<demetan> No LSB modules are available.
<demetan> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<demetan> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<demetan> Release:	15.10
<demetan> Codename:	wily
<k1l_> demetan: since 15.04 ubuntu uses systemd now
<MonkeyDust> demetan  next time, use a pastebin
<demetan> k1l_: thank's but how I can restart smb please ?
<ioria> demetan, how did you install 15.10 , with a fresh install or upgrading ?
<creep> back sorry
<demetan> fresh install with berryboot
<k1l_> demetan: sudo systemctl restart smbd
<creep> ubuntu is running on A by the way. It's an shell account, I don't know what os is running there
<creep> freebsd probably
<demetan> k1l_: thank you very much
<ioria> demetan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271910
<k1l_> maybe its smbd.service that needs to be restarted
<bet0x> Firefox on Ubuntu becomes Internet Explorer
<bet0x> you use it to get Chrome then remove it
<bet0x> XD
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | bet0x,
<ubottu> bet0x,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bet0x> is a fact :P
<k1l_> bet0x: fact seem, you dont know about wget ;p
 * bet0x likes wget
<bet0x> :]
<shin_> ?
<ErikR> Hello
<ErikR> I am having troubles with the screen detection on 14.04 LTS
<ErikR> It randomly decided to stop detecting them properly
<ErikR> And now one of my screens is basically dead.
<Borg> FreeBSD > Ubuntu.
<Borg__> roflcopters
<Borg__> nice try
<Borg__> ban me for free speech? what kind of jerk are you?
<Borg__> how intolerant are you for free speech?
<Borg__> Does free speech bother you?
<somsip> !guidelines | Borg__
<ubottu> Borg__: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Borg__> What's the problem?
<Borg__> Please, do identify the exact problem.
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  this is the ubuntu support channel, go elsewhere for 'free speech'
<Borg__> I expressed an opinion. is that so wrong?
<Borg__> I typed some text. is that so wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  no opinions here, only support
<Borg__> So I am supporting.
<Borg__> I idle here all the time.
<cfhowlett> Borg__, ask your ubuntu questions or play somewhere else
<Borg__> I typed a > sign. is that a problem?
<demetan> ioria ; thank's for the link
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  you're in the wrong channel for what you want
<Borg__> I don't want anything though. I simply typed some text.
<Borg__> is that a problem?
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  stop
<Borg__> No, you stop.
<Borg__> Wrongful banning is lame.
<somsip> Borg__: https://xkcd.com/1357/
<Borg__> No. I did nothing wrong.
<Borg__> Wrongful immature ban.
<cfhowlett> somsip, +1
<Borg__> See, if you actually responded kindly, I would have something interesting to say, but no, you ban.
<Borg__> Inquisitiveness would ask why I did that. ;
<Borg__> Are you curious why?
<keli> can i get a hel p with xchat on ubuntu here
<Borg__> sure, if my ban is lifted I'd be glad to help.
<keli> lol
<Borg__> My irresponsible ban.
<Borg__> Immature ban.
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  what's your technical ubuntu question?
<BluesKaj> keli:  xchat is no longer supported. it's old, Use hexchat instead
<Borg__> MonkeyDust, I did not have a question. I was invoking conversation leading to a subject
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  not in this channel
<cfhowlett> keli, nicest thing about hexchat ... instant ignore works
<keli> okay i want to know how to set up my xchat to automatically  login to the chanels i once join
<Borg__> MonkeyDust, oh? it was to do with Ubuntu. what's the problem?
<Borg__> Not in this channel. Are you Nazi fascist?
<MonkeyDust> Borg__  this is a help channel, not a discussion channel
<BluesKaj> Borg__:  do you have a support question? If not take your musings elsewhere
<cfhowlett> keli, did you even read?  xchat is abandonware, no longer developed or supported.  install hexchat
<Borg__> lawlz. you guys are so tight. what's up with that?
<Borg__> Why are you people so anal? I can talk about a variety of subjects on other channels and there is zero problem.
<Borg__> Just curious...
<keli> alright let me check that hexchat out
<Borg__> hexchat is pretty win keli.
<Borg__> You'll like it. Supports perl and python scripting.
<bgardner> somsip +1
<Borg__> so let me ask again, why are you people so tight?
<Borg__> What's the deal?
<Borg__> Is it just the Ubuntu community or what?
<guest> Borg__: there's general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> Borg__: go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chit chat
<moonman> this channel is gay
<cfhowlett> moonman, your are welcomed in my /ignore list
<Borg__> ok well unban me
<Borg__> then I'll gladly oblige
<Borg__> considering you banned me for no fkn reason at all
<bgardner> Borg__: You are kind of reinforcing the reasons for getting banned in the first place...
<moonman> if you weren't so gay you wouldn't be banned
<ZadreK> wow
<keli_> yh
<keli_> whats the wow for zadrek?
<valtrip> problem in suspending ubuntu 15.04 ,,, sometimes works fine ,, other times the lights keeps on ,,screen goes of ,,  help needed
<ZadreK> upgrade?
<valtrip> to 15.10 ,, sure thats gonna resolve the prob
<ZadreK> Why not.
<valtrip> Zadrek ,,gonna do,  |   i am dual booting ,, sometimes when i boot win10 and use my ntfs drives and then boot ubuntu , the ntfs-drive  , shows prob in mounting ,, should i clean install 15.10 , removing win10?????
<ZadreK> Well, I had problems too with ubuntu 12.04 and W7.
<codencrazy> i'm frequently getting a maximum number of x clients error and stuff refuses to start until I kill a bunch of processes, is there a good way to fix that? on ubuntu 15.04, unity desktop
<valtrip> so what u did
<ZadreK> The best solution I find was to upgrade to 15.10 .
<valtrip> still dual-booting ?
<ZadreK> No it's complicated.
<ZadreK> Only U 15.10
<valtrip> just upgrade no re-install ,, got it
<ZadreK> I re-installed
<ZadreK> And boot with a formatted usb fat32
<valtrip> is there any tool in ubuntu like IDM in windows ,, googled a lot find XDM to be most close ....
<ZadreK> What is IDM?
<ZadreK> I boot with YUMI.
<wrksx> hey there
<wrksx> are you alright?
<Suguki> valtrip, you can use Down Them All on Firefox
<wrksx> received a nice greating today *** System restart required ***
<wrksx> So my ubuntu is automatically pulling security updates from the repo
<wrksx> How does that work? Cronjob? which user? any hint?
<MonkeyDust> wrksx  enable/disable automatic updates ... system settings > software & updates
<wrksx> MonkeyDust, cmd line only
<wrksx> MonkeyDust, but thx for trying
<MonkeyDust> wrksx  is this useful https://www.garron.me/en/linux/turn-off-stop-ubuntu-automatic-update.html
<blurkis> using latest ubuntu 15.10, sometimes the mouse pointer gets hidden when over gnome-terminal,  any one else experiencing this?
<sisve> I've got a several virtual servers on a public network, and would like to limit these to only be able to communicate with each other. I often add/remove servers and I'm too lazy to iterate through all machines to rebuild an iptables script to limit access using src/dest ips. Is there an easy way to allowing servers to communicate with each other without needing to reconfigure existing servers when new are added?
<cfhowlett> sisve, better to ask #ubuntu-server
<Hakon> are they on a common subnet?
<MonkeyDust> sisve  if you work with virtual machine networks alot, consider using vagrant
<sisve> Hakon: I'm not sure what you would consider a "common subnet". This is a "private network" in our hosting, and it's "private" as in only within that datacenter, but all customers share the same "private network".
<sisve> So it's not really that private...
<sisve> cfhowlett: I'll do that.
<Hakon> sisve: so you can't do the limiting with a subnet mask?
<sisve> Hakon: Correct, ip addresses are spread out over a large subnet and mixed with other customers addresses.
<minjae> hello
<minjae> nice meet you guys
<minjae> hi
<minjae> I am new at this
<razvan> Hi guys.. do you know if there is any way to use bcrypt+SHA256 as hashing algorithm? Using 14.04, I installed and configured libpam_unix2, and am now using bcrypt. Is there any way to have bcrypt+sha256 instead?
<cfhowlett> !ask | minjae,
<ubottu> minjae,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<regedit> hello
<blackbeard> !hello
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  sometimes newbs don't understand that the bot is well meaning and misinterpret it as hostile
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, now that you mention it ... noted for future use.
<dankan> hi , is ctrl+shift+esc a restricted shortcut on ubuntu 14.04? I wanted to put xkill on it (using keyboard settings -> shortcuts) but it doesn't work, works for other combo though.
<regedit> i'm in a bit of a possibly scary situation with my OS ATM, if you happen to be in #linux please see my question there
<regedit> for those not in #linux i'll repost:
<regedit> i was using cfdisk to delete some Windows partitions, but i also hit the "Sort Partitions" button (why??...) now my linux partitions sdb2 (EFI) sdb5 (Kubuntu) and sdb6 (Swap) became sdb1 sdb2 sdb3
<regedit>  is this terrible? or can the currently running OS tolerate these partition number changes?
<regedit> what about grub & such, will they magically know to work with the new partition numbers instead of the old ones?
<bekks> regedit: Your system may be affected and grub will not magically fix its setup.
<regedit> bekks: is there an easy way to put things back to the partition numbers they used to be?
<bekks> regedit: No.
<nenis43> Currently I'm using 64 bit Ubuntu MATE. However, I want to DL Xubuntu.
<dankan> regedit: update the fstab and update grub and all should be fine i think
<regedit> schiddt
<nenis43> When I go to the DL page I see 64 bit is for AMD chips and 32 bit is for Intel chips.
<nenis43> I have an Intel chip but want 64 bit. What to do?
<cfhowlett> nenis43, common misunderstanding.  use the 64 bit amd - works fine with intel 64
<MonkeyDust> nenis43  it's just a name, i have ubuntu 64bit on intel too
<nenis43> why then do they call it AMD?
<regedit> dankan: ok, how can i know for sure? i want to be sure before i reboot...
<MonkeyDust> nenis43  it's a left-over from the past
<cfhowlett> nenis43, historical reasons.  don't sweat it
<nenis43> OK. I'm dling the 64 bit. But notice this:
<nenis43> "For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure"
<anonyuser> It must be a common question but... which one? http://imgur.com/SLXX6vp
<nenis43> They should fix this because it's misleading users into getting the 32 bit.
<nenis43> That's what it says next to the 32-bit image.
<HATE_SPEECH> omg i hate ubuntu
<cfhowlett> nenis43, 32 bit will be not more after next version
<MonkeyDust> HATE_SPEECH  thank you for sharing your emotions, but stop now
<ioria> dankan, yep, because when you press ESC it changes to Disable, i think
<nenis43> By the way, I downloaded an ISO of Linux Mint and then made a bootable USB using Startup Disk Creator. But unlike the USB stick I got from OS Disc for Ubuntu MATE, the USB I made of Linux Mint wouldn't boot, wouldn't install. Why would that be?
<MonkeyDust> nenis43  mibnt is different distro, ask the mint guys
<nenis43> I made this USB stick within Ubuntu MATE.
<regedit> dankan: (i responded in PM) if you are new to IRC i have a hard time trusting your linux knowledge :D
<cfhowlett> nenis43, ask mint.  not an ubuntu issue
<nenis43> It's a ubuntu issue because I made the USB in Ubuntu.
<nenis43> cfhowlett, Also, Mint is just another flavor of Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> nenis43, it is NOT ubuntu hbowever.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | nenis43
<ubottu> nenis43: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MonkeyDust> nenis43  like ubuntu is a dbian flavor, you mean?
<MonkeyDust> debian*
<wrksx> lol
<nenis43> Honestly, there's very little difference between Mint and Ubuntu. And the fact remains that I made the USB stick using Disk Creator IN Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> nenis43, see mint's directions for creating a stick.  they do NOT say "use ubuntu" and this is not an ubuntu issue.
<MonkeyDust> nenis43  not that discussion again
<nenis43> So I can make a bootable USB for Xubuntu from Ubuntu MATE but not for Linux Mint?
<nenis43> So if I do the same steps for Xubuntu the bootable USB should work?
<dankan> regedit: well do what you will , but read this ;p https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto
<cfhowlett> nenis43, see the list of flavors -- those are officially supported buntus and yes, you can create other ubuntus from any official ubuntu flavor
<regedit> my fstab doesnt seem to mention partitions (except in comments) but rather UUIDs, is that helpful?
<regedit> dankan ^
<nenis43> cfhowlett, I'm going to do the same thing I did to try to make the bootable Mint USB. You think the same steps should work? I just DL'd the ISO for Xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !mint | nenis43, I don't speak mint nor use it.
<ubottu> nenis43, I don't speak mint nor use it.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nenis43> Now I'm erasing my USB drive using Startup Disk Creator. Then I am telling it to make it a bootable image.
<dankan> regedit: it uses uuid by default in ubuntu,  you can use gnome-disk-tool or "disks" to check if uuid is right
<nenis43> cfhowlett, I'm trying to make a XUBUNTU boot disk.
<cfhowlett> nenis43, but I use the ubuntu startup disk creator all the time and it has never failed with any of the *buntus
<nenis43> cfhowlett, What benefits shall I notice when using Xubuntu vs Ubuntu MATE?
<cfhowlett> nenis43, different DE and different default apps.
<dankan> regedit: if fstab is setup right , and grub sees the system , it should boot imo but im no wizard
<nenis43> cfhowlett, I heard that Ubuntu really only cares about Unity. Does Ubuntu receive much more resources and care than the other flavors?
<TheEagerPadawan> how do i clear my dns cache?
<cfhowlett> nenis43, they are all buntus but I think we can safely consider ubuntu/unity the flagship version ... a qualified "yes" to your question.
<regedit> (whoops disconnected)
<nenis43> cfhowlett, What is the advantage of 64-bit Ubuntu over 32-bit? They say 32 is better for older, slower machines.
<blackbeard> the key difference is it's got half as many bits
<cfhowlett> nenis43, true.  but then 32 bit machines are also going the way of the dodo.  if your machine is 64 bit capable, use 64 bit.
<nenis43> What advantages shall I notice with the 64 bit?
<TheEagerPadawan> you can use more then 4GB of ram for starters
<ikonia> nenis43: what is the spec of your machine ?
<regedit> if the partition numbers of my system have been changed, will EFI / grub / fstab find everything upon reboot (my fstab uses UUIDs) ?
<nenis43> 4GB ram and 3805U Pentium
<ikonia> nenis43: then you're not going to see anything visibly different either way
<regedit> also, how is my system continuing to function right now if the system & swap partitions have changed numbers ??
<nenis43> ikonia, But if I have 8GB of ram then only 4 is recognized by 32 bit Ubuntu?
<regedit> i have not unmounted/mounted anything
<ikonia> nenis43: correct
<dankan> regedit: it uses UUID , if it didnt change (check them with "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" ) then why not
<regedit> dankan: ok... sounds like there's hope. do i need to update-grub? or might that actually be destructive at this point
<cfhowlett> !64bit | nenis43
<ubottu> nenis43: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<dankan> regedit: back up your old grub config and update, it may be destructive only to your old config ;D
<nenis43> I can tell already I don't like Xubuntu because the developers mislead people into thinking they should DL the 32-bit version. But if I did that and had 8GB of ram, then I would be running with only 4GB.
<regedit> ok thanks dankan
<ikonia> nenis43: nope
<regedit> still curious about the IRC thing tho :)
<nenis43> ikonia, You said if I use the 32-bit version only up to 4GB of ram is recognized.
<ikonia> nenis43: where are the developer missleading you
<nenis43> ikonia, Let me show you
<nenis43> ikonia, http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/15.10/release/
<nenis43> Read what it says.
<ikonia> nenis43: "Choose this if you are at all unsure"
<anonyuser> http://pastebin.com/sY4hNqQh fglrx failure at last paragraph?
<nenis43> ikonia, yes. choose the 32-bit if at all unsure.
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> that is good advice, in in doubt, be safe
<cfhowlett> nenis43, nothing misleading at all
<nenis43> ikonia, But most people these days have more than 4GB of ram
<ikonia> nenis43: no they don't and as you've seen "in unsure"
<nenis43> then they use the 32-bit version and wonder why their ram isn't being recognized.
<ikonia> unsure
<regedit> dankan: see altho the partition number changes have been written to disk, i think the yet-running "online" system is currently still going with the anterior fstab mounts, so will update-grub not mess up as a result?
<ikonia> no they won't
<ikonia> nenis43: how about you worry about yourself
<nenis43> ikonia, I almost DL'd that version myself.
<ikonia> nenis43: which is fine
<ikonia> nenis43: you only have 4 gig
<Guest37117> hi guys, is there a ppa for firefox?
<cfhowlett> nenis43, wait your complaining about what you ALMOST did?  lame.
<nenis43> ikonia, I have another 12GB sitting in packages that I may wish to install.
<nenis43> then I would be wondering why my ram is not posting.
<ikonia> nenis43: no you wouldn't
<ikonia> as if you know how to query your ram you would know if your machine is 64bit
<ikonia> so lets stop this pointless dicussion, the wording is there as a fail safe for people who don't know and don't know how to find out
<nenis43> ikonia, I know my machine is 64-bit, but that there has me thinking the 64-bit is for AMD chips.
<nenis43> ikonia, Why confuse the end user like that?
<ikonia> nenis43: then you are unsure
<ikonia> and should have downloaded the 32bit version for not being sure
<ikonia> nenis43: talk to intel, they confused the user like that by using an instruction set called amd64
<nenis43> ikonia, then my machine would not recognize the ram I install when I upgrade to 8GB..
<ikonia> nenis43: correct,
<nenis43> ikonia, That's why I said I already don't like Xubuntu and I haven't even loaded it..
<nenis43> They are already confusing me and limiting my experience.
<ikonia> nenis43: and if you read the page you're quoting, you'd see it tells you to use the 64bit amd version if you have intel based chipset
<dankan> regedit: well if fstab says that for example your root (/) partition is on "UUID=9335dfb5-723d-4b85-99c3-5501eb84994f" (that one is mine) and its the same uuid it shows you in for example grub , it has no reason to not work , if you are not sure just rewrite it for your new disk labels
<ikonia> nenis43: so you are really your own problem for not reading the amd64 wording as well as you did the 32bit one
<dankan> regedit: not grub . gparted*;p
<nenis43> "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the i386 images instead."
<OerHeks> nenis43, so our development says 32 bit is a safe version, that works on every machine, didn't it work on yours ?
<nenis43> How would I know my Pentium processor is supported?
<ikonia> nenis43: correct
<ikonia> nenis43: em64, core 2, xeon,
<ikonia> nenis43: the correct wording,
<nenis43> It's not one of one.
<ikonia> and it says "eg:" for example
<nenis43> It's not one of those.
<ikonia> nenis43: it is,
<ikonia> nenis43: lets stop this now, you are trying to cause a problem
<nenis43> Anyway, I've decided to overlook Xubuntu.
<nenis43> I don't need the devs trying to make things difficult on the end user.
<ikonia> you didn't get the wrong version, no problem, you can use whatever version you want
<ikonia> ok, good, use whatever works well for you
<dankan> regedit: if you have an live usb/cd you can always mess around, especially if you have a separete root and home partition
<regedit> ok phew rebooted successfully
<dankan> regedit: well done :P
<regedit> didnt do anything really in the end
<regedit> seems like everything was going by UUID, and they didnt change
<Daekdroom> ... Doesn't Ubuntu use a PAE kernel these days, meaning even 32-bit systems can address over 4GB RAM (with a few exceptions, I think Pentium M, which is the most recent 32-bit processor to not support PAE)
<OerHeks> Daekdroom, yes, it does
<Daekdroom> OerHeks, which sort of makes the whole discussion above moot.
<akik> the limit with 32-bit systems was with the process size. i dunno what has changed
<ikonia> still there
<regedit> the question now is; how can i 1) move the EFI back to the start of the drive 2) reclaim the unused space from the windows partition to the ubuntu OS 3) swap is currently at the very end of the drive, should it stay there?
<OerHeks> Daekdroom, i agree with 'our developers' that the 32 bit should run without issues.. except: non-PAE processors might have issues running the 32 bit version.
<BluesKaj> regedit:  don't be too concerned about automatic /dev/sdX changes when removing partitions, I've never had any boot problems after removing one. Just make sure you have 2 grubs installed, one for each OS
<BluesKaj> or one for each OS
<dankan> regedit: if it doesnt trigger your OCD the partitions can be in whatever order on the disk
<regedit> heh
<regedit> but well the whole idea here is i'm removing windows
<regedit> and would like to reclaim the space for ubuntu
<regedit> and EFI is moved into the drive a bit (windows needed some preliminary partition 0 which is now gone) OCD dictates i should move the EFI to the start of the drive
<dankan> regedit: you can move/resize partitions in gparted but it takes time
<regedit> this is an SSD here
<regedit> so hopefully not too much time i guess
<regedit> KDE Partition manager is just as good?
<razvan> Hi guys.. asking this question again, hoping for better luck this time! :) Do you know if there is any way to use bcrypt+SHA256 as hashing algorithm? Using 14.04, I installed and configured libpam_unix2, and am now using bcrypt. Is there any way to have bcrypt+sha256 instead?
<dankan> regedit: so it sucks up your write cycles xD you can move efi to the beggining of the disk ,and move ubuntu to the empty space and resize it over it
<Guest63840> #ubuntu
<regedit> oh hm seems i might nont be able to do it while system is running, will have to use Live CD i guess
<regedit> hello Guest63840 and welcome to the #ubuntu chatroom!
<BluesKaj> regedit: the kde partition editor mucked up my partitions once by crashing in the middle of changes, install gparted it's much better
<regedit> hm
<regedit> ok
<ikonia> razvan: wouldn't you have to rebuild brycpt to be aware of a library that can generate that hash ? is bycrypt even supported with sha256 ?
<regedit> ok then rebooting to live image, thanks guys
<dankan> regedit: i honestly dont think there is that much difference between partition programs but gparted has good rep for what it does
<BluesKaj> dankan:  have you tried kpartitione editor , even as a kde user I wouldn't recommend it
<razvan> ikonia: I don't think so.. It's simply a matter of running the password through SHA256, and then through bcrypt. It should be transparent to bcrypt. It's basically bcrypt(SHA256(password)) -- see here for a Python implementation which also touches upon why this is a good idea (password truncation): https://pythonhosted.org/passlib/lib/passlib.hash.bcrypt_sha256.html
<dankan> BluesKaj: dont get me started on kde , i loved it in 3.X and 4.X but the unstability is too much for me
<razvan> ikonia: my "I don't think so" statement refers to your first question, not the second :) Sorry, I'm tired
<BluesKaj> dankan:  I love kde, but like all other DEs it's not perfect
<BluesKaj> dankan: just closer to perfect than most ;-)
<dankan> BluesKaj: I mean , i love KDE because its customizable and since gnome 3 , unity or others are out its pretty light and works smoothly,  but i cant count the times i installed kubuntu and had kde just break after updates on clean install ;p
<BluesKaj> dankan:  do you have exotic HW ?
<dankan> BluesKaj: but KDE seems the only distro focused on being a desktop rather than tablet/pc hybrid and i always liked that. also the multiple, or different style clocks.
<BluesKaj> dankan: I like the Virtual Desktop/pager and activities options
<dankan> BluesKaj: nowdays not really ,i5 4760 + gtx 760 , most exotic thing i have is a wacom tablet, old pc was pretty generic too
 * BluesKaj nods
<mikky> hi, what can cause /etc/hosts to be ignored by pretty much everything? I have custom entries in there but no application seems to be getting them.
<razvan> mikky: could be dnsmasq related. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/347152/why-is-the-etc-hosts-file-not-working for details..
<ikonia> what has the host file got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> mikky: ping when of your entries in the host file, does it respond to the correct ip address
<ikonia> (doesn't matter if ping returns or not)
<daniele_> 	/msg Amici|SeRiE-TV|03 xdcc send #55
<mikky> yay, thanks, ping works just as expected but Firefox doesn't. It's not a dnsmasq thing though.
<k1l_> !warez | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
 * mikky forgot that host&friends don't play well with /etc/hosts
<fausto> hello there, does anybody have any experience with AMD surround view dual monitors on ubuntu? i'm getting a nasty mouse flicker
<dankan> fausto: are they both connected with the same port? i mean dvi-d or hdmi or something?
<fausto> my hd6870 is connected to the main monitor through a dual link DVI and my second monitor is connected to the integrated gpu (hd4250) through VGA
<fausto> i get a mouse flicker on all desktop environments, but especially unity, where the cursor almost disappears permanently
<khru> Toph have you been in a website with a lot javascript?
<yms> join #emaccs
<dankan> fausto: i cant help you since i only have intel/nvidia , mouse flicker is a thing on amd, you use the binary amd drivers or open source ones?
<Toph> khru,,, nope
<fausto> i've tried both on most DEs, only the open source drivers detect my second monitor, fglrx apparently doesn't work well with surroundview
<fausto> and there's no mouse flicker if the second monitor isn't connected
<kahina> ok
<dankan> fausto: does the cursor flicker just on the main display or both?
<fausto> only on the main display and interestingly enough, only in a limited area of the screen
<daftykins> fausto: i'm not even surprised at issues with those two used at once
<fausto> i can live with it on KDE - kubuntu. but anything else and it's just madness :D well thanks for the help anyway
<TJ-> fausto: there are issues when the 2 GPUs are not well-matched in performance terms
<TJ-> fausto: also, to avoid confusion, the AMD term for it is "Eyefinity"
<dankan> fausto: maybe try disabling vsync , there are a lot of threads about the problem you are having on ask.ubuntu
<fausto> i have posted my own question there considering all the other answers don't solve my problem
<fausto> and @TJ- i see, but isn't that the point of using eyefinity? using your typically weaker integrated GPU for a second monitor
<dankan> fausto: you may be just out of luck , i wanted to use intel igpu + my nvidia gpu and it wasnt working too , also vsync didnt work when using vga+dvi-d
<TJ-> fausto: it *sounds* rather like the problems we used to have with multiple GPUs where the cursor is no lnger renderered by the hardware (hardware cursor) and is software rendered, and suffers from frame-sync glitches.
<fausto> i see. i really have to try screen recording to see what happens to my cursor :D
<dankan> fausto: from what i've seen it will be visible on the recording too ;p
<fausto> i'm gonna go test it out. thanks for the help!
<TJ-> fausto: 'Eyefinity' is about multi-display single-GPU, rather than multi-GPU, according to AMD anyhow
<fausto> i see. my BIOS configuration is called "surround view" though, and it's meant to activate both igpu and whatever else you have simultaneously
<zed_> i want to change SDDM how to change it
<TJ-> fausto: right, but the iGPU and the discrete GPU have their own video RAM and separate framebuffers. This is why optimus low/high power GPU technology has been so problematic - getting them to work as a pseudo single hybrid GPU is a very challenging engineering task
<fausto> i see. i've installed windows 8.1, windows 10, osx yosemite and osx mavericks on this computer but only the open source linux drivers give me both my displays
<fausto> so props to whoever the hell did this, what a beast
<emilien> hi
<TJ-> fausto: there are a lot of AMD/fglxr issues to the point when we hear 'fglxr' some of us hide :s
 * daftykins does
<daftykins> :D
<fausto> yeah really not the best piece of software
<TJ-> fausto: but back to your actual issue (now you have some background!). As I said, if the area around the cursor flickers that strongly suggests the driver is using software rendering for that damaged area, rather than hardware based, and its catching the v-sync refresh
<fausto> so i could try disabling it
<TJ-> fausto: technically, as the mouse pointer moves the area it passes over is 'damaged' and needs to be redrawn. It sounds like you're seeing that happen. So as someone else mentioned, explore changing the settings for the v-sync refresh, and also see if there's a triple-buffering option you can enabled for that GPU
<fausto> roger roger
<dankan> fausto: dont worry, if u had nvidia you would swear on vsync even on a single monitor setup :D
<TJ-> fausto: or enabling it if it is currently disabled. In theory, 'enabled' is the preferred setting. But even in that state we don't really know if the GPU is actually implementing that setting - with dual GPUs with a multi-monitors for a single display surface hardware cursors on independent GPUs can be a hard problem to solve.
<fausto> i'm supposed to find the appropriate config files in my drivers right?
<TJ-> I've used 3 (nvidia) GPUs with 6 monitors for some time, with multiple X screens, without issue for a long time. BUt I have those multiple X screens rather than trying to make 1 single 'desktop' because of the compromises that requirement would cause.
<TJ-> fausto: I'd expect the (catalyst) control panel to have those. Not sure about the radeon (open source) driver since I think it relies only on xrandr
<fausto> i would gladly use the hdmi port on my hd6870 or the spare DVI-D port but my monitors only take VGA
<fausto> ahhhhh right i have to create a new mode and apply it, then change the vsync line i guess
<nolsen> Which works better? fglrx(-updates)? or xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<TJ-> fausto: do you have a need to spread the desktop over all monitors, as opposed to just being able to use both monitors, but as semi-independent displays?
<fausto> well it depends on what you want it for i guess, but the OSS drivers are more than ok
<TJ-> fausto: right; just that if semi-independent is enough for your use-case, it might save some hair-pulling :)
<keli> whats wrong with the ubuntu off-topic channel ?
<nolsen> fausto: Does the xorg one have 3d acceleration?
<keli> cant access it
<fausto> i want to use the monitors independently, as in... one for coding and the other one for a browser with the website i'm developing open
<tambu> With apt-get is there anyway to get better formatted output? Not trying to bash just curious. Read about aptitude, but that seems to have gone away, not sure if it's output is more user-friendly.
<theTroy> I am running a sudo command on rc.local which has >> output to a file. Unfortunately the file does not contain any output. When I run the program in terminal I can see the output written
<Naughx> Talking about weird graphical glitches... I'm having this http://i.imgur.com/0I0Cpqe.png (It doesn't occur neither with Windows nor Debian Jessie)
<TJ-> fausto: right, that's my use-case. So I have 4 X screens (X screens are semi-independent desktops where the applications on 1 screen cannot move over to another screen). 2 of my X screens have 2 monitors each, and then there's 2 with 1 monitor each. I use them to logically separate different activities, and to protect me from accidentally sending the wrong commands to remote SSH sessions
<TJ-> Naughx: does that only happen in the browser content-area, or with other applications too?
<Naughx> everywhere
<fausto> nice, i don't really understand the difference though, how do you set up independent desktops?
<Naughx> (I think it is xorg-related)
<TJ-> theTroy: rc.local doesn't need 'sudo' since it is run by UID 0 at boot-time
<dankan> TJ: can i create a separate X server for just a single application? a game on steam for example. all this using one monitor
<TJ-> fausto: the display settings usually makes it reasonably clear. It requires an /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be generated (as opposed to relying on auto-detection each time the X server starts)
<theTroy> TJ-: I am aware... I don't actually have them written as "sudo" apologies
<jophish> Hi all
<theTroy> TJ-: but the issue is present - the dump file exists but is empty. running the program in terminal produces output
<nolsen> Which works better? fglrx(-updates)? or xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<nolsen> Is the xorg drivers better?
<TJ-> dankan: Well yes, although you can run whatever application(s) you want on the additional X screen - there are no limitations. mouse moves over all X screens, keyboard focus follows as usual. cut/copy/paste all work as expected.
<jophish> My internet connection is terrible in Ubuntu, but in Windows on the same machine it's all fine. What's up?
<zykotick9> theTroy: TIP consider that rc.local is run with NO PATH at all, verify you have full path names to all your commands...  good luck
<nolsen> (does it have 3d acceleration? better performance? etc?)
<jophish> I've tried disabling 802.11n and wireless power throttling
<jophish> sometimes it just doesn't work at all
<TJ-> theTroy: well, it depends on your script. Such issues usually are due to relying on variables in the shell environment that simply don't exist, or are different, at boot-time
<theTroy> zykotick9: thanks, even if I don't run the program through rc.local and run it locally instead (as sudo ./script > log.log) I still get empty file
<Naughx> Rebooting.
<zykotick9> theTroy: ahh sudo is broken by > (i'd guess >> as well) you'd probably need tee or something
<theTroy> TJ-: my script is a c++ program using printf that prints directly to the terminal... I am not sure what particular things I'd need to implement?
<dankan> TJ: so if i run for example tux racer on another xscreen , both screens will capture my input at the same time? or its independent , and i have to switch screens with ctrl+shift+Fx?
<TJ-> theTroy: Pro Tip. In your rc.local add a debug line of the form "/usr/bin/env >> /tmp/rc.local.env.log" and see what is set
<theTroy> TJ-: cheers, will try that
<TJ-> theTroy: are you using an absolute path to your executable? are the correct permissions set on it?
<Naughx> Back
<fausto> i'm going, thanks for the help TJ- and dankan
<TJ-> fausto: good luck :)
<fausto> thanks!
<dankan> fausto: i didn't do nothing but you are welcome ;p
<theTroy> TJ-: absolute paths everywhere, root permissions
<theTroy> as the thing is ran as root
<TJ-> theTroy: if you do "/path/to/your/exectuable >> /tmp/test.log" does the output show up in the log file?
<diskin> theTroy: what is the full command in rc.local?
<theTroy> TJ-: my rc.local basically has this line :  "./home/user/folder/remote >> /home/user/rmLog.log"
<TJ-> theTroy: it sounds rather like your shell script command is misusing the redirection functionality, and therefore only creating an empty file.
<diskin> theTroy: ./ is a relative path...
<nolsen> Apparently nobody here can answer my question.
<theTroy> diskin: the program itself is ran and performs actions that would result in terminal log though? (I'll remove the . though)
<Naughx> ./ is usually the working directory.
<nolsen> Which works better? fglrx(-updates)? or xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<TJ-> theTroy: that "." means present working directory, and that isn't guaranteed to be "/"
<zykotick9> Naughx: s/usually//
<diskin> theTroy: yes, remove the "." before "/".
<Naughx> @nolsen, it depends, but fglrx is proprietary.
<nolsen> Naughx: I don't care about that, does the xorg work better than the fglrx?
<nolsen> Like does it have 3d acceleration, opengl support, etc.
<TJ-> nolsen: the only way to know is test it with the target hardware; different scenarios will result in different results.
<Naughx> usually opensource drivers have less compatibily for acceleration.
<TJ-> nolsen: support in the 2 drivers depends very much on which GPU it is
<nolsen> It's an APU actually.
<theTroy> diskin: removed the . - no change
<Naughx> what is the full path to your program?
<compdoc> some apus dont seem to work well because of gpu driver problems
<nolsen> With what? the opensource driver?
<Naughx> @theTroy
<nolsen> AMD A4-6210 APU with AMD Radeon R3 Graphics is what I have.
<TJ-> theTroy: what does "/home/user/folder/remote" mean? is that the real path, or an example? and if so, what does the 'remote' part mean - truly the name of the executable, or indicating some binary accessed via a 'remote' network path?
<diskin> theTroy: also you mentioned sudo - where is it?
<TJ-> theTroy: I think you need to show is the *exact* content of "/etc/rc.local" in a pastebin
<theTroy> TJ-: remote is the true name of the executable.. its a c++ compiled program
<theTroy> TJ-: 1 second, playing around with tee as that what some stackexchange suggests for c++ using printf
<TJ-> theTroy: right, so its in the local file-system?
<theTroy> TJ-: correct, everything is local
<Naughx> I thought c++ using cout not printf...
<TJ-> theTroy: right. Will, if you're using printf()  that's a C library tool which writes to stdout. Are you by-chance using this on a systemd-init based system?
<TJ-> Naughx: cout is the OO way of doing it, yes
<theTroy> TJ-: ubuntu on raspberry pi
<tambu> Anyone following openssh CVE-2015-5600 security risk? seems it's fixed but ubuntu doesn't appear to have updated the package.. Is there perhaps different repo to get the newest updates from?
<ubottu> The kbdint_next_device function in auth2-chall.c in sshd in OpenSSH through 6.9 does not properly restrict the processing of keyboard-interactive devices within a single connection, which makes it easier for remote attackers to conduct brute-force attacks or cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via a long and duplicative list in the ssh -oKbdInteractiveDevices option, as... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-5600)
<TJ-> theTroy: Which Ubuntu release is it? "cat /etc/issue"
<theTroy> TJ-: 14.04
<theTroy> TJ-: maybe I just need to switch back to raspbian
<TJ-> tambu: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-5600.html
<ubottu> The kbdint_next_device function in auth2-chall.c in sshd in OpenSSH through 6.9 does not properly restrict the processing of keyboard-interactive devices within a single connection, which makes it easier for remote attackers to conduct brute-force attacks or cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via a long and duplicative list in the ssh -oKbdInteractiveDevices option, as... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-5600)
<TJ-> theTroy: I can't image why. 14.04 is using the Upstart init system, so shouldn't be intercepting standard I/O
<tambu> TJ- -- thanks I was actually reading that I couldn't get a link to paste for some reason.. but from what I read it shows an upstream patch.. but that would require compiling the source code no? which would then break apt-get openssh management wouldn't it?
<TJ-> tambu: the CVE page shows the fixes are released
<theTroy> TJ-: this was experimental setup anyway. Let me switch to raspbian... although that makes the question here irrelevant as its no longer ubuntu :/
<tambu> TJ- but in 7.0+ of openssh and as far as I can tell I can't get ubuntu 15.10 to upgrade past version 6.9 which is vulnerable.
<TJ-> theTroy: why not add a command into rc.local of the form "echo Testing >> /home/user/rmLog.log" to prove it works
<tgrundle> hi, since i upgraded my ubuntu-minimal install from trusty to xenial whenever i boot the static ip in the /etc/network/interfaces is ignored, if i run service networking restart, the staic ip is set. Here are the details: http://pastebin.com/bCLkqMXT. Any ideas how to fix
<TJ-> tambu: what are you on about? That pages shows the fix is *RELEASED* in 15.10
<daftykins> tgrundle: xenial is not released, so you must use #ubuntu+1 to discuss it
<tgrundle> sorry, mistype, meant wily
<jophish> So, my wifi connection is terrible using ubuntu, but great on windows, however when I connect to my phone's hotspot it's great from ubuntu
<Naughx> @tambu, they probably backported the fixes into 6.9?
<tambu> Naughx: oh.. ok I see .. sorry from what I was reading it was fixed in 7.0+ I see Thank you
<TJ-> tambu: do "zgrep -A 14 CVE-2015-5600 /usr/share/doc/openssh-server/changelog.Debian.gz "
<ubottu> The kbdint_next_device function in auth2-chall.c in sshd in OpenSSH through 6.9 does not properly restrict the processing of keyboard-interactive devices within a single connection, which makes it easier for remote attackers to conduct brute-force attacks or cause a denial of service (CPU consumption) via a long and duplicative list in the ssh -oKbdInteractiveDevices option, as... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-5600)
<TJ-> !ubottu be quiet!
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> yes, we know!
<FXpro> is anyone familiar with the distro called cyborg hawk?
<Naughx> no
<tambu> TJ- ok thanks for the command I can see the update in the changelog Thank you.. stupid security scan flagged my system because it wasn't on 7.0 or higher.. I guess it didn't know that the patch was backported.
<daftykins> FXpro: not on topic here.
<teward> !offtopic | FXpro
<ubottu> FXpro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FXpro> I have 8gb of ram and I did not set a swap file.  cyborg is an ubuntu distro.
<daftykins> tgrundle: hmm, i'm not familiar with some parameters you're issuing in the interfaces file there, i would try a minimal set personally
<FXpro> probably the most eye candy one I have seen.
<TJ-> tambu: ahhh, one of those stupid PCI compliance scanners?
<daftykins> FXpro: no, we do not support derivatives
<jophish> sudo su
<jophish> echo "#disable ipv6" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<jophish> echo "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<jophish> echo "net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<jophish> oops, sorry
<daftykins> jophish: "sudo su" is bad practice
<tambu> TJ- Yes I guess so wsa.beyondsecurity.com
<Naughx> sudo -i is better
<tambu> Does anyone have any good tools or sites for security scan updates on Ubuntu?
<jophish> daftykins: yeah, I know, but I was just copypasting from a web page
<daftykins> jophish: alright, as long as you know the difference ;)
<jophish> :) don't worry
<FXpro> on standard ubuntu, whats the swap file situation?  8gb of physical ram means I dont need to set a swap file or?
<jophish> time to reboot and see if this fixes things
<Naughx> if you don't hibernate, probably not
<k1l_> tambu: ubuntu.com/usn/  that is where all the security updates are listed
<daftykins> FXpro: no that's wholly wrong.
<Bashing-om> FXpro: A small swap partition is cheap insurance even with 8 Gigs of ram .
<Naughx> but a swap partition is better than a swap file
<FXpro> oh, yes, same thing I thought
<tambu> k1l_ Thanks I'll take a look to stay updated.
<daftykins> not even vaguely the same thing
<jophish> That didn't seem to fix things
<k1l_> tambu: that are the patches you get when you run the updates on ubuntu.
<Naughx> swap files don't even work with btrfs
<jophish> The wireless connection seems to be great for the first couple of seconds, but after that it goes to super slow mode
<TJ-> jophish: do you see lots of 'invalid' errors using "iwconfig"
<dankan> FXpro: if you want to be sure you use your ram when its avaible instead of swap just change the swappiness
<TJ-> tambu: if you have to keep up-to-date with CVEs its worth subscribing to the Ubuntu security mailing list
<TJ-> tambu: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<tambu> TJ- well I wouldn't say it's a job requirement or something.. but I do get paranoid about ssh.. my server is constantly being hit by idiots on ssh.. trying to brute force me.. I use fal2ban which does well bans the ip after 3 tries.. for 5 mins.. but sometimes they just switch to another IP and start again :P
<TJ-> tambu: where, for the mentioned CVE, you'd have seen: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2015-August/003089.html
<TJ-> tambu: simple solution. Don't expose SSH to the public internet. Require a VPN connection to use SSH.
<k1l_> tambu: you can change the ban-period or even change to ban ipranges.
<ikonia> you could also apply some geo rules
<k1l_> tambu: else there is just few you can do to prevent bruteforce.
<tambu> TJ- that gets tricky.. I tend to use it remotely a lot in places where most VPN traffic gets blocked even ssh does.. but I've found if I have openssh on 443 that tends to work.
<ikonia> eg: you know you're never going to connect from China, Russia or Pakinstan - so block there whole range on port 22
<TJ-> tambu: or, if your SSH access is always from a known set of IP address ranges, set a suitable netfilters firewall rule to only allow port 22 from those source address ranges
<ikonia> narrow it down
<FXpro> here is another one, how do you turn off the authentication nag every time you do something
<Naughx> or he could use a whitelist?
<Bassem> is there mixer in option for audio in like windows
<tambu> Thanks guys all good suggestions, whitelist wouldn't work being remote I'd never know which one.. I was thinking about setting up shorewall to only open port 22 if you hit a certain combinations of parts, I've read about that somewhere
<TJ-> tambu: or you could use a port-knocker, or email (I once set-up a server so it receives an encrypted email from me with the command to open a port on-demand)
<tambu> port-knocker that sorta sounds like the idea I was considering
<FXpro> I gotta admit, the whole linux thing has come a looooong way.
<TJ-> tambu: right, but port-knocking can suffer if you're operating from behind a restrictive firewall (if its stopping VPNs it probably stops lots of other traffic too)
<tambu> TJ- hrm.. thats a fair point. well maybe I can set it up somehow to use my cell phone and then feed in an IP .. I will take a look at it.
<TJ-> tambu: sounds like the kind of firewall that blocks all outgoing by default, then allows just common traffic (TCP port 22, 80, 443, 25, 143), UDP port 53, etc
<tambu> TJ- yup, or makes u proxy all outgoing traffic which as you pointed out would break port-knocking.
<tambu> TJ- it sounds a bit silly but the email idea might work.. email from cell phone open ssh to this IP...
<TJ-> tambu: right, which is where encrypted email (delivered directly to the server's MX) can work well
<jophish> TJ-: What "invalid" error are you expecting to see
<jophish> I've not noticed anything, but I'm using network-manager
<Bashing-om> FXpro: "turn off the authentication nag every time you do something" Not good to fool mother linux, best practice is not to defeat the security measures .
<TJ-> jophish: "iwconfig" reports 'invalid'  packet counts for several Tx/Rx operations; those should be close to, or at, zero. If they're big numbers and increase constantly, there may be a chipset/firmware/driver problem
<Lep2> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS with MBR, that won't boot, When I set bios to uefi It does work, Is there a reason for that? HP probook 6570B always worked as mbr
<Lep2> The install medium won't boot under mbr, but does under uefi
<Naughx> legacy mode?
<Lep2> legacy mode works too
<Lep2> But it is my only os so I rather use mbr
<TJ-> Lep2: how does it 'not boot' - does the PC firmware report an error? hangs with a flashing cursor top-left? something else?
<Lep2> If i boot, i get the purple screen with the keyboard icon on the bottom, than black screen
<Lep2> If i boot it from uefi all perfect
<Naughx> hmm
<Lep2> I did not do a bios update
<TJ-> Lep2: OK, so it does boot the installer, but you lose video during boot.
<Lep2> Yup
<jophish> TJ-: excessive retries is 74, and invalid misc is at 500 and increasing
<TJ-> Lep2: that sounds like an issue that may be resolved by 'nomodeset'
<jophish> not too helpful
<Lep2> TJ- I tryd with nomodeset, that did not help
<tgm4883> Lep2: why not just use UEFI?
<TJ-> Lep2: most UEFI nowadays have a GOP for the GPU, and don't have a full video BIOS implementation, so that may be the issue. If it were me I'd use the UEFI boot mode.
<Lep2> I am right now, I just would like to figure out why it suddenly won't work under mbr
<jophish> ah, excessive retries increases when I use the internet
<Lep2> Is uefi realy that better than mbr?
<Naughx> updating the bios/uefi could maybe fix it?
<TJ-> jophish: which wifi device is it? "lspci -nn" or "lsusb" should report its ID
<tgm4883> Lep2: Ok, so it's just an exercise then and not actually trying to fix something that is broken
<jophish> TJ-:  Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b1] (rev 6b)
<TJ-> Lep2: UEFI is not comparable to MBR - they are different things entirely. UEFI can boot from an MsDOS/MBR partitioned device just as easily as a GPT device - that is part of the UEFI specification
<TJ-> jophish: aha, yes, we've seen some issues with the 7260. Which Ubuntu release are you using? "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Naughx> yep uefi can boot from a mbr-partitioned device.
<FXpro> is there anything for sound enhancement like a 3rd party eq or?
<Naughx> also a bios can also boot from a gpt partition. (It just require a bios_grub partition in the case of ubuntu)
<daftykins> FXpro: please stop trying to get support for your OTHER distro in here - advice will not apply.
<TJ-> Lep2: the issue is the Compatability Support Module (CSM) a.k.a Legacy/BIOS boot method. It sounds like the BIOS routines may not be correctly/fully initialising the GPU
<jophish> TJ-: 14.04, I had huge problems with my graphics card in later versions (nvidia optimus)
<jophish> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/3e4b028ddfa69260cfc0
<FXpro> it it is based on ubuntu, its not the same thing?
<jophish> That's /etc/issue.net
<jophish> That's /etc/issue *
<TJ-> jophish: OK... and it using the hardware enablement stack's later kernel? " uname -r "
<tgm4883> FXpro: no
<Naughx> @FXpro, not a supported ubuntu-derivative
<jophish> TJ-: 3.19.0-42-generic
<tgm4883> FXpro: unless it's an official flavor of Ubuntu, it's not supported here
<Naughx> Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Mythbuntu...
<FXpro> ok well thanks for letting me know.
<Naughx> Linux Mint isn't supported too.
<Naughx> Even if it is close to Ubuntu
<FXpro> strick rules here!  hehe
<TJ-> jophish: so the kernel from Vivid 15.04. That's good (avoids some of the Intel WiFi issues) but not all
<Naughx> This channel is only for the official releases
<tgm4883> FXpro: and for good reason
<Naughx> #ubuntu-offtopic has less strict rules.
<OerHeks> just to avoid confusion: other forks have their own issues.
<TJ-> jophish: I'd suggest testing it with a recent mainline kernel build since, around v4.0, a *lot* of iwlwifi bugs were fixed (I used to suffer what you're describing with 802.11n).
<TJ-> !mainline | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<FXpro> ok I will try it
<waressearcher2> I can see load on CPU cores and programm switches from on core to another, is there a way to run program on some specific core ?
<TJ-> waressearcher2: 'affinity'
<waressearcher2> TJ-: is that a tool or what ?
<TJ-> waressearcher2: see "man taskset"
<jophish> TJ-: thanks! I'll give this a shot
<Li> I changed the num-workspaces to 8 and then dconf update, but still viewing only 4 of them .. any suggestions?
<ahmed__> a
<ahmed__> hello
<ahmed_ha> hello
<Li> Salam ahmed_ha
<waressearcher2> ahmed_ha: ciao
<waressearcher2> ahmed_ha: hallo und herzlich willkommen
<L0uk3> I can't seem to locate an apt-get parameter that allows su to upgrade the core linux files from ssh or a terminal. Those seem to require the use of the (Unity in my case) Software updater. Am I missing a obvious method?
<k1l_> L0uk3: you are connected with ssh in a regular user account?
<TJ-> L0uk3: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will fetch/install new/upgraded packages. "sudo apt-get update" will fetch the newest package lists.
<Burner420> Can someone give me some help with a few questions about installing ubuntu live on a thumbdrive with pendrivelinux usb installer?
<k1l_> L0uk3: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<L0uk3> yup--I am connected with a admin user account. I run my update/upgrade scripts which require SU. IT allows the upgrade of everything except the core files. "full-upgrade" might be that parameter I am missing. Thanks k1l_
<Burner420> does pendrivelinux usb installer allow you to create a live version of ubuntu on the usb drive and run it soley off the usb stick?
<daftykins> Burner420: you can boot a live session, but no changes will be kept.
<Burner420> daftykins: thats fine I just want to use it for learning c
<L0uk3> Thanks k1l_  and TJ- I'll try it an modify the scripts. All my machines are on the latest having just done it manually but will test it soon. Cheers.
<Burner420> daftykins: would it be worth using an external HD, I just dont want to install it on the current laptop I'm using
<daftykins> Burner420: you could boot from the USB flash drive and install to the external HDD, however you would need to be careful during setup to avoid affecting your actual install. are you sure using a VM wouldn't be easier ?
<hellpirat> :)
<hellpirat> guys what you think about dual boot:?
<Burner420> I'm using one of those cheap ass hp laptops I only have like 30gigs
<waressearcher2> hellpirat: it works
<Burner420> I'm using almost all of the hd for win10 atm
<hellpirat> I want to play games : )
<hellpirat> but Wine is good choice for me (
<hellpirat> is not*
<waressearcher2> Burner420: win 0x0010
<Burner420> waressearcher2: huh?
<waressearcher2> Burner420: that is how you call it
<k1l_> hellpirat: then make a dualboot.
<Burner420> waressearcher2: okay.  y
<hellpirat> yeah I think about it : )
<waressearcher2> anyone knows if using "taskset 1 some_program" makes it faster ? I mean it disables core jumping so it is always runs on one core
<waressearcher2> or when it switches from core to core it heats less and better for CPU ?
<k1l_> waressearcher2: or it is slower since other processes use that core too.
<waressearcher2> k1l_: what if its only one heavy process ?
<k1l_> waressearcher2: well, imho they had a reason to make it work like it works now.
<hellpirat> : )
<hellpirat> But what about performance?
<nolsen> What does ubuntu use by default for greeter? mdm or lightdm?
<k1l_> nolsen: lightdm
<k1l_> hellpirat: what do you mean? you said you dont want to use wine. so if you have windows only games use a windows then.
<hellpirat> Will this affect the speed of my computer?
<k1l_> hellpirat: what exactly?
<derener> can someone guide me how to make a bug report? do i need an account?
<derener> i found an overwrite problem in dpkg
<k1l_> yes, you need a launchpad.net account
<hellpirat> I'm just using my Ubuntu for job : ) I'm Python Developer now : ) Will be everything okay on my Ubuntu ?  Not lagging with another OS on my pc ?
<k1l_> !bug | derener
<ubottu> derener: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hellpirat> I hope my English is good for you : (
<k1l_> hellpirat: dualboot will not slow down the ubuntu install. just be aware where you install the other OS in what partitions.
<k1l_> hellpirat: better to backup all important data
<hellpirat> oh okay : )
<TJ-> derener: what kind of over-write problem is it?
<derener> 2 packages have the same file but in dpkg they don't have CONFLICT tag.
<TJ-> derener: Is that due to multilib? I know there used to be a few packages like that
<remmona_dash> hi; anyway to add the speed of mouse pointer in numpad-mouse emulation IN Gnome?
<derener> the file is /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service packages:account-plugin-google, kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<k1l_> derener: that sounds more like a maintainer issue?
<TJ-> derener: the bug should be posted against the offending package(s), not dpkg, though
<tgm4883> yea that's a maintainer issue. You should file a bug against both packages
<derener> can someone file the bug report instead of me? i am bad at this
<TJ-> derener: what file is it?
<TJ-> derener: which ubuntu release ?
<derener> file is /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service ubuntu 15.10 account-plugin-google kde-config-telepathy-accounts <--- these are the two packages that have the same file but don't have a CONFLICT set
<TJ-> derener: ahh yes, that's one we know about
<derener> ok thanks no need to make a bug report
<TJ-> derener: I've found a similar bug 1475828  and I think there's one for the file you mentioned, too
<ubottu> bug 1475828 in kaccounts-providers (Ubuntu) "package account-plugin-google (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/providers/google.provider', which is also in package kaccounts-providers 4:15.04.2-0ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475828
<derener> i was trying to install kubuntu-desktop package and this appeared stopping me from installing it
<TJ-> derener: Yes; it's a by-product of the way the Kubuntu devs package it. They re-package upstream directly and don't add any Kubuntu-specific patches, which means these things can happen
<poops> hi. i need help extending root volume using gparted. http://screenpresso.com/=jM7xb
<poops> can anyone help please?
<cod3fish3r> sate
<cod3fish3r> date
<cod3fish3r> exit
<TJ-> poops: you don't need to extend the sda5 partition to do that, as it has LVM. just create a new partition in that unallocated space, then do "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda3 && sudo vgextend VG_NAME /dev/sda3" (if sda3 is the new partition )
<cod3fish3r> exit
<poops> Thanks TJ- can u point me to an article that fits my needs?
<TJ-> poops: you can't extend sda5 into that space without also growing the sda2 extended. I'm not sure gparted allows resizing an extended partition
<TJ-> poops: I'm not aware of an article on this; I'm speaking from a lot of experience.
<poops> no no I know. I just need a step by step. dont want to mess it up
<TJ-> poops: will gparted allow you to create a partition in the "unallocated" space?
<poops> yes it will
<k1l_> poops: is this a live ubuntu? or the installed ubuntu?
<k1l_> poops: *running
<poops> its installed
<TJ-> poops: OK, then do that, then use a shell to run the 2 commands I gave with the correct VG_NAME and /dev/sdaX of the new partition
<poops> but i powered it off for this part
<k1l_> poops: ok, so you are not booted into that install.
<poops> no. i booted into gparted
<poops> i now booted back into ubuntu
<poops> should i paste here fdisk -l ?
<daftykins> not into the channel, no
<poops> of course not. im gonna use pastebin
<poops> if thats ok
<renn0xtk9> anybody ever installed arduino on ubunut?
<theTroy> TJ-: well the end result is that I have not figured it out. Raspbian / ubuntu etc. Apparently printf just works like that ... switching to file logging in the actual software now
<nolsen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14391023/
<nolsen> How to fix?
<nolsen> Trying to switch over from Unity to KDE.
<TJ-> theTroy: no, printf() writes to the stdout device, unless you've compiled in some additional direct-console-output library
<TJ-> nolsen: that's a bug in the KDE packages; try asking the Kubuntu developers in #kubuntu-devel or #kubuntu. You're the 2nd person in the last hour asking about it
<caballero> nolsen: have you consider simply installing Kubuntu?
<eelstrebor> i installed the tvheadend repository but when i did apt-get install it reports that the package doesn't exist
<BluesKaj> nolsen:  installing via kubuntu-desktop?
<nolsen> BluesKaj: Yes.
<TJ-> eelstrebor: did you first do "sudo apt-get update" to fetch the package lists?
<nolsen> caballero: I am tired of hopping OSes, plus ubuntu has a newer kernel than kubuntu.
<daftykins> nolsen: that's a wholly false statement
<eelstrebor> TJ-, yep
<TJ-> nolsen: kernels are identical
<BPTtone> Hello, all... my ubuntu 12.04 froze a few minutes ago. I could not use the keyboard to go to tty or anything, required hard-reboot. This is the error: *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS
<bekks> nolsen: Which is not true, the kernels are the same.
<TJ-> eelstrebor: try "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<nolsen> Well last time I used kubuntu, it eventually got overruned by segfault errors from plasma.
<nolsen> So I aint switching back.
<TJ-> eelstrebor: it may be the package isn't available from that repository for the Ubuntu release
<eelstrebor> TJ-, N: Unable to locate package tvheadend
<nolsen> I guess I could try running KDE now.
<eelstrebor> the webpage says that trusty is supported
<daftykins> eelstrebor: can you link to it? i'd bet you have the wrong name.
<TJ-> nolsen: 'Kubuntu' is the ubuntu-minimal + kubuntu-desktop. There's no difference in the underlying packages so if you're tryin to install 'kubuntu-desktop' package you'll end up in the same situation.
<bekks> nolsen: you did not answer wether you are using "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<poops> Hey TJ- hope u can help http://pastebin.com/0DzZF6ZY
<TJ-> eelstrebor: try "apt-cache search -n tvheadend"
<caballero> nolsen: kubuntu 15.10 with Plasma 5 runs flawlessly on my acer Aspire S7, besides powermanagement in Kubuntu are phenomenal! You should try it and see if you like it...at least take it for a spin...you don't have to install it!
<TJ-> poops: is it /dev/sda you want to use the space on?
<eelstrebor> daftykins, i can link to the repository
<poops> yes
<poops> one thing to note
<daftykins> eelstrebor: yes
<eelstrebor> http://apt.tvheadend.org/release/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/
<poops> the root partition uses 2 vmware disks currently each was 8 gb
<poops> so total of 16gb
<poops> i increased the size of one of the disks to 12 from 8
<BPTtone> I guess there is no remedy, eh?  Will continue to try and google... thanks anyway
<eelstrebor> TJ-, apt-cache search -n tvheadend gives me kodi packages with tvheadend in the name but no standalone app
<poops> df -h: http://pastebin.com/tiysA5iP
<TJ-> poops: use "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and then create a "n"ew "p"primary partition, starting at sector "16775168" and using all the remaining space (press Enter to accept default value). Then set the "t"ype of the new partition to "8e"
<nolsen> <bekks> nolsen: you did not answer wether you are using "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<TJ-> eelstrebor: so the PPA isn't providing it for your release then
<nolsen> ...
<nolsen> i already did.
<bekks> nolsen: you didnt. :)
<padrecarlo> Hi pro users, my Ubuntu always lost WiFi connection, any idea why?
<nolsen> Yes, I did. and I'm not repeating myself.
<bekks> nolsen: Good. ME neither. Good luck in solving your issue.
<daftykins> eelstrebor: "cat /etc/issue" to confirm?
<nolsen> And KDE starts with a black screen.
<nolsen> What now ._.
<poops> TJ, Partition number (1-4, default 3): ?
<TJ-> poops: correct, press Enter to accept default
<eelstrebor> daftykins, cat /etc/issue gives Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> nolsen: don't give volunteers attitude, if you expect help... be prepared to provide answers.
<daftykins> eelstrebor: did you add the repo via the guide pages' "sudo apt-add-repository http://apt.tvheadend.org/release" example ?
<caballero> nolsen: we are all here to help...but NOT obligated to do so...perhaps a better attitude will get you further help.
<poops> TJ, sorry im being naggy: http://pastebin.com/W3ii2EBM press enter?
<eelstrebor> daftykins, yep, including adding GPG key
<poops> TJ, why 16775168 btw?
<BluesKaj> bekks:  I asked nolsen if he installed via kubuntu-desktop and he replied yes, but I ddn't ask if he used sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<keli_> ive been trying to download a dreanweaver alternative for ubuntu but which will u guys suggest
<eelstrebor> i guess there's a way to set it up in kodi plugin but i was looking for a standalone app
<TJ-> poops: you're not being naggy, you're being cautious. The last used sector is 1 before that number. So you're starting to use the first sector of unallocated space. The Last sector prompt is suggesting the last sector of the drive, since the drive has a total of 25165824 sectors
<bekks> BluesKaj: I found it in the backlog too. But I'm not obligated to help users with an attitude like that. Maybe someone else will do - I'm resting that case.
<poops> thanks TJ- Partition number (1-5): ?
<daftykins> eelstrebor: had a feeling this would end up in a Kodi topic, sure there's not better advice on the wiki as to the best approach for this? i've just opened the trusty package files and they're empty :D
<LTCD> Hi. http://askubuntu.com/questions/179363/can-i-disconnect-an-ejected-drive-even-if-it-is-still-spinning This is the exact error I have, even on Mint. Why do I not get this on Windows and Mac? Seems like a fundamental flaw to me.
<BluesKaj> bekks:  yes, undestood
<eelstrebor> there aren't many apps for DVB - at least not many that work "properly"
<TJ-> poops: your previous 'fdisk -l' shows the extended in sda2 uses sectors 501758 to   16775167 so you're starting immediately after that
<daftykins> eelstrebor: addons i assume you mean, not really on topic here. #kodi exists (i'm there also)
<TJ-> poops: default partition number it suggests; would expect it to be '3' which is what it has chosen
<poops> Sit is 3
<eelstrebor> ok
<k1l_> eelstrebor: vlc can play dvb. at least i am using it to play a channels.conf
<poops> TJ-:  but in this stage it does not suggest a default one
<daftykins> eelstrebor: the "stable" repo has some non-zero file sizes, change your entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ then apt-get update; then i bet the result will hcange
<daftykins> change, too
<eelstrebor> k1l_, it's not a very user friendly app for this - near as i can tell you can't select a program from a mux
<poops> TJ-:  halp! http://pastebin.com/zJPL5bve does this sound normal?
<TJ-> poops: your pastebin showed "Partition number (1-4, default 3):" then "Using default value 3" which is what I was referring to
<k1l_> eelstrebor: it works to play a channels.conf.
<eelstrebor> k1l_, another problem with generating channels list is that the apps used to do that don't provide a 10750 MHz LNB
<TJ-> poops: don't worry, that is expected. now do "sudo partprobe /dev/sda" then pastebin the result of "cat /proc/partitions"
<poops> TJ-:  ok done. df looks the same. should I see something else?
<TJ-> poops: pastebin the result of "cat /proc/partitions"
<poops> here ya go TJ- http://pastebin.com/cPvm6HaV
<TJ-> poops: you see there the kernel now knows about the new partition: "  8        3    4195328 sda3"
<TJ-> poops: so now do "sudo pvcreate /dev/sda3"
<TJ-> poops: your LVM VG on /dev/sda is called "monitorintg2", si that correct?
<poops> yes
<poops> http://pastebin.com/w1hXLm0H
<TJ-> poops: so now add that PV to it with "sudo vgextend monitorintg2 /dev/sda3"
<TJ-> poops: and now if you do "vgdisplay monitorintg2" you'll see the new free space shows up
<poops> it does
<poops> now lvextend  ?
<TJ-> poops: correct
<padrecarlo> L
<poops> lvextend /dev/monitorintg2/root /dev/sda3 ?
<TJ-> poops: yes. and after that you may need to resize the file-system inside that LV. if it's an ext* then simply "resize2fs /dev/mapper/monitorintg2-root" will do an online resize
<poops> worked TJ- !! god bless you!
<poops> u have done ur good deed of the day
<ikonia> one of many
<TJ-> If only all of life were so simple! :D
<Oslo-Mann> hei all
<Oslo-Mann> can I ask a question regarding installing ubuntu
<poops> how do I give you gold ? ;)
<Oslo-Mann> how can I install ubuntu as the main OS
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Oslo-Mann
<ubottu> Oslo-Mann: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<unlike> Bugboy1028, is that you?
<valtrip> powertop showing network interface usb0  consuming 7.8W -- phone tethered ,, isn'that tooo much??
<bekks> valtrip: Why do you think so?
<poops> oh crap! TJ- seems my filesystem in in readonly mode now
<poops> Can't unlink pid file "/opt/splunk/var/run/splunk/splunkd.pid": Read-only file system
<a_> kkk
<valtrip> bekks: total power conu 21W ,, battery getting drained sooo early ,,,
<bekks> valtrip: Yeah. Dont use that USB device then.
<Bashing-om> poops: TJ- Is off to dinner . wait .
<nolsen> Well I got it fixed, KDE is installed. But it changed the plymouth logo ._.
<nolsen> from the ubuntu startup screen to kubuntu, how do I reverse it?
<Judge_Dredd> Hi, where can I download ubuntu desktop preinstalled disk images for qemu?
<Judge_Dredd> x86
<BluesKaj> Judge_Dredd:  justhe regular images will do, there's nothing special for VMs
<Judge_Dredd> what do you mean?
<Judge_Dredd> BluesKaj: what regular images?
<nolsen> Eh, I'll just install kubuntu...
<BluesKaj> Judge_Dredd:   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Judge_Dredd> they're iso
<Judge_Dredd> I need hard disk image
<Judge_Dredd> like qcow2
<BluesKaj> Noah:  that's usually the best approach
<Judge_Dredd> or vmdk
<lars_> How do i disable ubuntus use of the windows button?
<lars_> Super annoying
<BluesKaj> Judge_Dredd:  http://www.osboxes.org/ubuntu/
<msev-1> I'm not getting any answer in the mate channel so i'll repost here (I know its not nice but i need help :) )  how come i can't find ruby-sqlite3 and ruby-sequel in the 14.04 repo, for xubuntu 14.04 i know i installed that without problems
<CyberGabber> Judge_Dredd: check http://www.osboxes.org/ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> heh, 2 of us found that site, wonder why he couldn't
<Judge_Dredd> BluesKaj, CyberGabber thanks much, that's what I need!
<Judge_Dredd> BluesKaj: I didn't know of it
<BluesKaj> Judge_Dredd:  well, google is your friend....at times
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I use multiple monitors on my laptop, I have a nvidia gtx 960m and ubuntu 15.10 (gnome), whenever I try plugging in a hdmi cord it doesn't work.  I heard something about nvidia optimus support for linux being bad
<Judge_Dredd> BluesKaj: at times it isn't ...
<lars_> Noone knows?
<lars_> It isnt in keyboard shortcuts
<Guy1524> by the way, I am using the proprietary drivers
<BluesKaj> Judge_Dredd:  yeah, hence the qualifier
<Judge_Dredd> I found some but they where old
<Judge_Dredd> like 2012
<lars_> dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/show-launcher '""'
<lars_> That works :P
<Judge_Dredd> https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=2IGJVsvZOeiV8Qez2qKQCw&gws_rd=ssl#q=ubuntu+15.10+qemu+image
<poops> TJ-: are u back ?
<daftykins> poops: i believe he's enjoying some food
<poops> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> you can remount read-write usually with a simple "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point" but i haven't followed what you're doing
<cesaricchio> buonasera
<cesaricchio> c'è qualche italiano?
<Bashing-om> !it | cesaricchio
<ubottu> cesaricchio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<poops> daftykins: tried this. got mount: cannot remount block device /dev/mapper/AppData-splunk_data read-write, is write-protected
<cesaricchio> grazie
<daftykins> poops: ah nevermind then :>
<Guy1524> is it a good idea to install bumblebee on and nvidia optimis graphics card?
<anonymous> you guys
<TJ-> poops: wassup?
<Guest96902> can u kelp me with something real quick
<poops> TJ-: not sure its related to what I did before but now one of my FS has become read only
<Bashing-om> Guy1524: BembleBee "may" work better .. but is now depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .
<Guest96902> i used setoolkit and it saved a report, i cfant find it anymore
<TJ-> poops: have you checked the system log files for clues?
<poops> i do get errors on it at boot but the fsck cannot run on it for some reason
<TJ-> poops: 'errors' ... what kind?
<TJ-> poops: 'errors' could mean I/O errors, meaning a failing device
<Guest96902> anyone know?
<Guest96902> where to find setoolkit reports?
<TJ-> !find setoolkit
<ubottu> Package/file setoolkit does not exist in wily
<poops> TJ-:  http://screenpresso.com/=2uoK
<Guest96902> i have backbox
<Guest96902> i used setoolkit a while ago, and saved the report once finished but now i need to go back to the report
<Guest96902> and i cant find it
<TJ-> Guest96902: Backbox isn't Ubuntu; it just uses it as the basis for its own functions. You'd need to ask the people that deal with setoolkit
<poops> TJ-: http://screenpresso.com/=EklQe
<TJ-> poops: can you "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/kern.log )"
<poops> I selected "try to fix"
<TJ-> poops: if the device is failing no amount of trying to fix the file-system is going to help. in fact it might make it worse.
<poops> http://screenpresso.com/=y9cAd
<poops> should I cancel?
<TJ-> poops: is it possible that the reason that 4GiB was unused on /dev/sda was because that region contains bad sectors?
<poops> no
<poops> its vmware
<poops> added a new "disk"
<TJ-> poops: well there's something nasty looking going on based on those screenshots
<poops> yea
<poops> isnt fcsk the only way to fix?
<TJ-> poops: some of those erros are in AppData-splunk-data, which if I recall correctly, isn't on that /dev/sda device you worked with earlier
<TJ-> poops: which suggests an underlying wider problem on the host, if Ubuntu is in a virtual machine
<poops> cant it be just a normal filesystem corruption?
<TJ-> poops: there's no such thing as "normal file-system corruption"
<TJ-> poops: you have multiple errors there affecting multiple storage devices
<poops> its just vmdk on nfs
<TJ-> poops: /boot fails mount; monitorintg2-root is write-protected,  AppData-splunk_data has file-system errors.
<TJ-> poops: suspect an NFS problem then
<poops> dont think so
<poops> many other vmdks on it
<poops> no issues
<TJ-> poops: use the logs to identify what is going on
<poops> crap
<poops> . cant be nmounted now
<poops>  /
<poops> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/2QfG5hD7
<poops> TJ-: there must be something I can do to salvage this!
<poops> its not hardware related
<poops> help me ob1 ur my only hope
<parikshith> hi guys
<TJ-> poops: the issue appears to be a symptom of some problem on the VMWare host/guest interface. The only clue I see is "vmci: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout" which means the guest's vmci contains structures that don't match the running kernel.
<poops> TJ-: rebooted again, this time root was mounted
<poops> but not the other ext4 oartitions
<poops> does it help?
<TJ-> poops: not sure; it's not clear what the cause of the issues are. It's clear that multiple devices/file-systems are affected though, on separate virtual storage devices too
<crippa> I'm trying to format an usb stick via gparted but my system doesn't seem to find the device. any help? Here's the output of my dmesg.
<crippa> http://pastebin.ca/3315749
<k1l_> crippa: what is on that usb stick?
<k1l_> crippa: is that all output from dmesg?
<TJ-> crippa: that Innostor Technology Corporation USB device seems to have hundreds of reports of the same failure - corrupted device internal
<crippa> k1l_: that's it
<k1l_> crippa: what kernel?
<crippa> on the device there should be a bootable partition
<crippa> 3.16
<demos> Hello!
<TJ-> crippa: the device's firmware has been corrupted
<k1l_> crippa: "lsb_release -d"?
<Guest72386> Есть тут русскоговорящие?
<nicomachus> !ru | Guest72386
<ubottu> Guest72386: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<crippa> k1l_: mint 17, rafaela
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crippa> TJ-: sure?
<daftykins> crippa: not supported here.
<k1l_> crippa: ask the mint guys if there is another kernel or how to solve that.
<regedit> hello
<crippa> well it's a usb stick.. should be the same in every os
<crippa> distro
<daftykins> we don't help with it here, connect to the above server and join the channel mentioned - that's all.
<k1l_> crippa: then please ask ##linux or ##hardware or use the support channels from mint that are autostart in your irc client
<regedit> i just resized my system drive (enlarged it) and now it takes forEVER to boot up. I'm seeing a bunch of messages about "fsck from util-linux...Kubuntu(old version number): recovering journal...clean ####/#### files ####/#### blocks"
<johnqpublic> I'm having some issues mounting an encrypted HDD from another Ubuntu system, can someone give me advice on troubleshooting that?
<climjark> hello all, got a couple questions, what the changes between 15.04. 15.10 and what will be new in 16.04?
<thegreenhundred> i'm at an initramfs screen, trying to start ubuntu from mdadm raid0
<k1l_> climjark: i would take a look into the release notes of 15.10
<thegreenhundred> how do I manually assemble the md0?
<k1l_> climjark: 16.04 is not freezed, so there is still some changes since it will be released in april
<nicomachus> johnqpublic: https://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<TJ-> johnqpublic: what kind of encryption - full disk, or home directory ?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: full dis
<johnqpublic> *disk
<TJ-> johnqpublic: so presumably using LUKS/dm_crypt ?
<johnqpublic> nicomachus: thanks I'll try that
<johnqpublic> TJ-: yes, to the best of my knowledge.  It's the default in the installer
 * regedit waits patiently in the waiting room to see TJ-
<regedit> :p
<Cookie1990> Servus, I have only 1 Question, I run Gnome Shell as Desktop manager and want to add Eclipse in the Dash, how do I do that?
<k1l_> regedit: that sounds like its fscking the partition. i would let it run
<TJ-> johnqpublic: so "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY crypt_device1"
<regedit> k1l_: but.... but it does so *every* reboot?... something's not right
<k1l_> regedit: uh. is the hdd ok?
<regedit> k1l_: additinally i've been having a hard time reinstating the SWAP. Efforts to either modify the new UUID to the old one, or change the old swap UUID to the new one have so far failed...
<TJ-> regedit: what did you actually resize? A partition + file-system, an LVM volume?
<regedit> k1l_: was OK for a while now, no known issues, just deleted some partitions and expanded some remaining ones (including linux system partition)
<TJ-> regedit: you should know by now there is no "just" in "...just deleted some partitions and expanded some..." !! :D
<regedit> TJ-: i was removing my windows OS, some 3 partitions or so deleted with gparted, then moved around & expanded the remaining EFI & linux ones
<regedit> TJ-: indeed....
<TJ-> regedit: "moved around" ... uhuh
<k1l_> regedit: moving partitions causes a lot of stress so that can be the final punch.
<TJ-> regedit: partition once; then leave! Use LVM and then you don't need to mess with partitioning at all
<regedit> hey i did my due dilligence - i came on IRC (several channels) and bugged people mutiple times over to find out how safe it is and what are the steps
<regedit> :D
<johnqpublic> TJ-: so in that line, "/dev/sdXY" is the device node for the encrypted drive that I want to decrypt, but what would I want to use for "crypt_device1"?  From the link that nicomachus sent me and the cryptsetup man page, it can be any arbitrary string, right?
<TJ-> regedit: if you're seeing errors on repeated boots that could be due to when the system is shutdown it isn't flushing/syncing all data/metadata to disk before the power goes off
<regedit> not sure if the above SWAP issues are related ^
<regedit> TJ-: hm ok, what can i do to investigate that?
<TJ-> johnqpublic: e.g. if the external device is now at /dev/sdc4 you'd do 'cryptsetup /dev/sdc4 crypt_device1" ( that last name can be anything you choose. It is used as a Device Mapper name for the new device, and you'll find it under /dev/mapper/).  Once that appears you can open the file-sytems contained within. E.g. if there were just an ext* file-system in it you could do "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/target; sudo
<TJ-> mount /dev/mapper/crypt_device1 /mnt/target"
<johnqpublic> TJ-: thanks, I'll let you know if it works
<TJ-> regedit: is the system being suspended, and then running out of power (which could potentially lose the in-RAM state of the file-systems)
<regedit> ...i.o.w. i currently have no swap, altho i do have swap space available. Not sure whether (and how best) to change the new swap's UUID so it gets picked up by current fstab or wtvr, or whether/how to delete traces of old swap and setup a fresh one
<TJ-> regedit: if it is encrypted swap there are some well-known problems that causes that symptom with lost UUID on each reboot, and is easily fixed too
<OerHeks> there is a good swap manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<[Mew2]> guys
<[Mew2]> when i login with winscp
<[Mew2]> i dont have sudo access by default
<[Mew2]> is there an option to allow this?
<k1l_> [Mew2]: login to an account that is in the sudo group. or make that user you use member of the sudo group
<[Mew2]> i have no idea hwo to do this
<k1l_> [Mew2]: if its not your system ask the admin if that is possible at all
<[Mew2]> there is only one user and it doesnt have root
<k1l_> [Mew2]: what system is it and is it your system?
<TJ-> [Mew2]: k1l_ that wouldn't work for scp though, since there's no way to do the shell sudo challenge (unlike with ssh -tt ... sudo dothis"
<[Mew2]> my system and ubuntu serber 14.04 lts
<[Mew2]> so the winscp ftp cant have sudo access?  i have to chmod every file in terminal and then chmod it back when im done
<Sebastien> Command:	rm "/var/www/html/index.html"
<Sebastien> Error:	rm /var/www/html/index.html: permission denied
<Sebastien> how would one fix this in filezilla?
<[Mew2]> ^^
<k1l_> oh, its about winscp. had regular ssh login in my mind
<[Mew2]> Sebastien same issue, it needs root somehow
<Sebastien> im using the .pem key and everything in the SFTP settings.
<TJ-> [Mew2]: the scp user account on the target would need write/traverse permissions for the target directory/files, which would imply that the user@ would need to be a member of a group that has those permissions
<Sebastien> my main user "ubuntu" is a sudoer so...
<k1l_> no root permissions needed
<k1l_> put your user into the www-data group
<Sebastien> well looks like it needs to be in a sudo group
<[Mew2]> ubuntu is not root, but can use sudo
<TJ-> [Mew2]: alternatively, use 'setfacl ...' on the target to give user@ write permissions
<Sebastien> sudoer is the same
 * Sebastien does not give a damm about security
<Sebastien> so
<k1l_> guys, no need for root
<Sebastien> how do i hack this
<bekks> Sebastien: sudo is irrelevant, www-data is needed.
<k1l_> <k1l_> put your user into the www-data group
<Sebastien> how would one do this?
<k1l_> sudo adduser user group
<Sebastien> sudo adduser ubuntu www-data  ?
<TJ-> Sebastien: after adding the user to www-data you'd also need to give the www-data group write permissions to those directories
<Sebastien> TJ-, how?
<TJ-> Sebastien: e.g. "sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www/html"
<regedit> so sorry TJ- / k1l_ , it's my favorite wifi connection again...
<TJ-> Sebastien: which means [-R]ecursively set the [g]roup permissions to [w]rite-able, starting at the directory /var/www/html/
<regedit> had to wait until reboot into graphical mode completed...
<regedit> TJ-: i think the fsck never gets to finish because a bootup timeout of 1min 30sec runs out
<TJ-> regedit: did you see my comment about encrypted swap issues with UUIDs?
<Sebastien> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/cgNBjgv.png
<Sebastien> does not work
<TJ-> regedit: can you do a manual fsck then?
<regedit> TJ-: to my knowledge i never opted for encryption on any partitions
<k1l_> regedit: can you detail the partition layout and if encrypted etc=
<k1l_> ?
<regedit> TJ-: trying to reboot into recovery mode to fsck resulted in some (scary?...) error about authority something....
<johnqpublic> TJ-, nicomachus, when I run the command "", I am prompted for the key and then when I input it, I get the message "Cannot use device /dev/sdb5 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)."
<regedit> k1l_: sure, what command should i run for ya?
<TJ-> Sebastien: after adding a user to a new group, that user must log-in again for the new membership to take effect
<Sebastien> TJ-, i know. i did this
<k1l_> regedit: "sudo parted -l" and put that into a pastebin
<TJ-> johnqpublic: 'already mapped' so look at "ls -latr /dev/mapper/" and identify it :)
<johnqpublic> Which I assume means that the crypto has already been unlocked.  So then when I look in /dev/mapper, I see what I believe to be the disk.  When I try to mount THAT I get the error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<Sebastien> brb 10 mins, i need to go buy smokes, this issue is pissing me off so much been trying to fox this for like 3 damm days now.
<Sebastien> ill brb TJ-
<TJ-> johnqpublic: also "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/*" might help you id it
<johnqpublic> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> Dump the GUI and use real CLI tools :D
<KaiForce> wait there's a GUI?
<regedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14393502/ sda is another drive, sdb is the one in question
<k1l_> Sebastien: it says owner "root"
<TJ-> johnqpublic: "LVM2_member" means it contains an LVM volume. so do "sudo vgchange -ay /dev/mapper/<DEVICE_NAME>"
<k1l_> Sebastien: so are you sure that is a proper regular setup? or is this a mess already because" you dont care"?
<k1l_> regedit: now a "cat /etc/fstab" please
<TJ-> regedit: is this the same system we hammered into working state about 12 months ago? :)
<regedit> TJ-: the one and the only :D now i will know both how to setup a windows+linux dual boot, AND how to take it apart (to bits, apparently) ahahahaha
<TJ-> regedit: yeah... you'll be pleased to hear that 16.04 should have support for natively finding and installing UEFI capsule update packages
<regedit> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14393535/ it used to be as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138686/ then i deleted the windows related partitions and expanded the linux one
<regedit> TJ-: nice
<regedit> TJ-: is 16.04 an LTS ?
<KaiForce> if my math is right, that should be LTS
<regedit> cool
<k1l_> the math is right. every second year its a LTS.
<johnqpublic> TJ-: results: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14393576/
<KaiForce> I did a 10.04 => 12.04 => 14.04 test upgrade last week.  I did prod last night, and had to back it out because of a few postfix settings that changed (I think in 12.04) and I didn't catch in testing.
<KaiForce> may try again tonight
<TJ-> regedit: there's been a lot of work on that primarily by RedHat and Intel
<regedit> so i got an error in recovery mode trying to fsck, but cant remember the specific, is there a recovery mode log somewhere?
<k1l_> regedit: can you show an actual lsblk ?
<regedit> TJ-: i see cool
<TJ-> johnqpublic: can you show me "ls /dev/mapper/"
<regedit> k1l_: current lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/14393603/
<regedit> again sdb is the system drive in question
<k1l_> regedit: sorry meant "blkid"
<k1l_> too much multitasking going on :/
<johnqpublic> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14393615/
<regedit> k1l_: current sudo blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/14393619/
<TJ-> johnqpublic: hahaha! is that literally the filename "luks-<HEX VALUES>" ?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: lol no
<TJ-> johnqpublic: oh!... can you show the exact value? it's important so I can formulate the correct command
<johnqpublic> TJ-: I just don't know whether that information is sensitive, so I tend to err on the side of sanitizing.
<TJ-> johnqpublic: those hex values will be the hexadecimal representation of the UUID of the device
<johnqpublic> TJ-: You win ;) "luks-cb246e4c-7213-4624-9c4d-3a4cf461f417" is the name
<thegreenhundred> from the initramfs prompt, if /dev/sd[a-b]3 are my linux raid /root partitions, how do I assemble to boot?
<TJ-> johnqpublic: and I *suspect* what is happening is the name of that device is clashing with something else and thus not being given a chosen name
<TJ-> johnqpublic: so if you do "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/luks-cb246e4c-7213-4624-9c4d-3a4cf461f417" it should tell you, amongst other things, the name of the LVM Volume Group contain in there
<johnqpublic> TJ-: yeah the system I'm on now is encrypted too
<k1l_> regedit: ok, the swap uuid is wrong. but iam not sure which one uuid to use of those 2 form blkid. seems like a gpt thing with 2 uuids
<johnqpublic> That's my impressions
<TJ-> johnqpublic: is it by chance "ubuntu-vg" - which is the same as the currently booted system ?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: that's my guess
<k1l_> regedit: try the first on on the line with /dev/sdb3
<johnqpublic> TJ-: I've been doing some troubleshooting on my own in parallel to you, and that's the hunch that I'm getting
<TJ-> johnqpublic: what does the blkid command report? that'll tell us
<johnqpublic> TJ-: "/dev/mapper/luks-cb246e4c-7213-4624-9c4d-3a4cf461f417: UUID="FbiEfN-c0NA-ixKI-Ge30-YkQa-b8d0-04Dl4R" TYPE="LVM2_member""
<TJ-> k1l_: use the UUID. the PARTUUID is the GPT GUID
<woden> Eveing guys, anyone got a Xonar DGx soundcard? Right now, my options for headphones are muted, or eardrum vaporisingly loud.
<KaiForce> woden: go with loud
<TJ-> johnqpublic: and what does "sudo pvs /dev/mapper/luks-cb246e4c-7213-4624-9c4d-3a4cf461f417" report?
<woden> I'd like somewhere inbetween ;)
<KaiForce> what kind of card is that?  is it built into a system?
<regedit> k1l_: ok so how do i set it to the right UUID?
<woden> its a PCIe card
<TJ-> woden: have you tried using "alsamixer" to adjust the controls?
<woden> well, PCIEx
<regedit> do i change the swap partition UUID? or other config files' UUID of the swap?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14393700/
<TJ-> regedit: the swap is automounted without needing an entry in /etc/fstab (as it isn't using encrypted swap as far as I noticed)
<KaiForce> woden:  did you see the QasMixer solution?
<TJ-> johnqpublic: so that confirms it then' the VG has the same name as an existing VG, and therefore cannot be auto activated
<KaiForce> don't know if it applies in your case
<regedit> TJ-: is it really? how so? fstab has an old UUID apparently
<DaleK5whr> join #kivy
<johnqpublic> TJ-: so is it possible to manually activate it?
<woden> TJ-: no, ill loof it up, thanks
<KaiForce> my name is KaiForce
<Sebastien> k1l_ - TJ- ubuntu us the main root user of the account.
<Sebastien> k1l_ - TJ- ubuntu is the main root user of the account.
<KaiForce> nm did not see TJ- response
<TJ-> johnqpublic: you'll have to rename the VG inside it first. Get its UUID with "sudo vgs -o uuid /dev/mapper/luks-cb246e4c-7213-4624-9c4d-3a4cf461f417" first
<TJ-> regedit: when udev sees the device and notices the FSTYPE is swap it should automatically call swapon
<regedit> interesting... ok
<TJ-> regedit: at least, that happens with systemd-init. Can't quite remember now if Upstart does that too
<regedit> TJ-: i do see swap in Kubuntu System Monitor, cool
<johnqpublic> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14393771/
<regedit> TJ-: so can i delete the swap entry from fstab? why did it need one all this time?
<Sebastien> oh wow
<Sebastien> sudo chmod 777 /var/www/html
<Sebastien> vixed it
<Sebastien> fixed it *
<TJ-> johnqpublic: legacy upgrades would carry it forward from 14.04 I think. I'm a bit hazy on when it changed because the default encrypted swap situation confuses the issue somewhat
<regedit> sudo chmod 777 is usually a bad hacky solution
<TJ-> johnqpublic: grrr; the command doesn't like using the device node path
<TJ-> johnqpublic: my fault, i gave you the wrong command! use "pvs" not "vgs" !!!
<johnqpublic> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14393825/
<TJ-> Sebastien: so every user has read/write/execute permissions in the public web-server directories? Any exectuable code exploit there can write to it, and therefore add executable web-server code
<Sebastien> TJ-, yeah, but i can chmod back to 775 when im done editing right?
<Sebastien> how would i manage to give permission to a specific uset to access/edit this then ?
<Sebastien> im trying to make a channel stats page, where my eggdrop (user: eggy)  upload files when triggered in a channel.
<regedit> is there a recovery mode log somewhere where i can see errors i got during a recovery mode session?
<regedit> when trying to fsck in recovery mode i get Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<rypervenche> Sebastien: You would give said user write access. So you could do that by either making the files owned by the eggy user or the eggy group, then make sure that the user or group has write permissions. All done with chmod and chown.^^
<Sebastien> rypervenche, what is those command's syntaxes?
<Ben64> regedit: the logs are in the same spot as normal. /var/log
<daftykins> regedit: sounds like "dmesg | tail" would've been handy to watch
<TJ-> johnqpublic: right, the easy way to do this is not try to rename the inactive VG but to rename the active one, thus freeing up the name (the sneaky solution!). "sudo vgrename ubuntu-vg VG01" should be suitable
<bluefox83> just upgraded to 15.10 via the upgrade tool, now when i can't get into a login screen. everything goes black and when i hit ctrl alt f2 i can drop down to a terminal...how do i figure out what's keeping gdm from starting?
<rypervenche> Sebastien: chown -R username:groupname /var/www/html
<regedit> daftykins: how to do that in recovery mode?
<rypervenche> Sebastien: For the chmod bit, I would use find first, something like...
<daftykins> regedit: depends what you're claiming you're seeing, why not just boot a desktop session to diagnose from?
<regedit> daftykins: because then i can't fsck the system disk? or can i?
<woden> I am a moron, the card is fine ... it was the game set too high
<rypervenche> Sebastien: find /var/www/html -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; and then find /var/www/html -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; or 664 and 775 respectively, depending on how you want to do it.
<Sebastien> sudo chown -R eggy:www-data /var/www/html   <-- this makes sense?
<daftykins> regedit: what? you can fsck from the live session...
<regedit> daftykins: oh... ok, what's the command to completely fix & clean everything?
<Bashing-om> bluefox83: Broke the proprietary graphic's driver in the ypgrade process ?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: will that have any negative side effects on my currently active system?
<TJ-> johnqpublic: after than "sudo vgscan" then "sudo vgchange -ay" should result in you finding the 'new' /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-* LVs that you can then mount ("sudo lsblk /dev/mapper/ubunut--vg-*" should help you ID the file-systems in those MVs)
<daftykins> regedit: you threw us in at the deep end here with no information of the scenario, why not boot a live session on the target system and then come back?
<regedit> daftykins: i *am* in a live session on the target system :)
<bluefox83> Bashing-om: i have no idea...i think it's that i'm running gnome-session and gnome-ghell
<TJ-> johnqpublic: it will if you do a reboot before we rename the running VG back to its original name. But we're going to shuffle the names around
<bluefox83> i upgraded and kinda forgot that part lol
<daftykins> regedit: why all the talk of recovery then?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: it occurs to me that I could just do this on a non-encrypted system and not have to deal with the problem, right?
<regedit> daftykins: i was being helped by some others, some backsorty should be available in the recent scrollback
<bluefox83> there used to be a way to get ubuntu to ask you which DM to use...i forget how to do that
<daftykins> regedit: no, volunteers don't do work for helpees - it's the other way around.
<TJ-> johnqpublic: this is due to LVM, not the encryption.
<johnqpublic> TJ-: so a system without LVM then?
<regedit> daftykins: fair enough - i was just responding to the bit about throwing anyone in at a deep end :)
<TJ-> johnqpublic: are you expecting to boot a PC from that external encrypted disk we're currently unwrapping?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: no, just have some files on it that I want to recover
<Bashing-om> bluefox83: If it is a conflict within the DEs. I can not help much . For the graphics . is a driver loaded ? what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<TJ-> johnqpublic: in which case we'll end up with the VG on it renamed to a non-clashing name, then it'll always just automatically work when the encryption is unlocked
<johnqpublic> TJ-: yeah no, this is a one-time thing basically
<k1l_> regedit: sorry was afk. edit the fstab and put the right uuid in there.
<TJ-> johnqpublic: think of it as a typical 3-way rename. file A > file C; file B > file A; file C > file B
<Bashing-om> bluefox83: One chooses the DE at the login screen, in the login box click on the ubuntu icon .
<regedit> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> Sebastien: that is just ridiculous stupid to chmod 777 a directory a webserver runs
<bluefox83> Bashing-om: i don't get that far...it's just a black screen
<johnqpublic> TJ-: Not sure I want to risk that on this system
<regedit> k1l_: is there anywhere else that needs the new UUID? or just fstab
<bluefox83> i don't get to see grub either...
<k1l_> regedit: only fstab
<regedit> k1l_: ok thanks
<Sebastien> k
<Bashing-om> !nomodesst | bluefox83 Maybe try this :
<regedit> k1l_: any ideas about the failing fsck?
<bluefox83> Bashing-om: i think i just need to tell the system  to use gdm instead of lightdm
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | bluefox83 Maybe try this :
<ubottu> bluefox83 Maybe try this :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sebastien> k1l_, im asking for help here, im not too sure what to do.
<Sebastien> i can't think of other ways to reformulate my questions
<TJ-> johnqpublic: renaming the VG is a trivial operation; renaming the current "ubuntu-vg" temporarily allows you access to the currently inaccessible VG of the same name
<k1l_> regedit: boot a live system and run a fsck manually to see what is going on
<Sebastien> like, its been 3 days im asking here and i get different answers all the time
<bluefox83> gee that's swell..except that i can't even view that link because i'm just in a bash shell :(
<regedit> k1l_: ok, what is the exact fsck command please to completely clean & fix everything?
<johnqpublic> TJ-: but to confirm, if I just tried to mount this on a system that didn't have LVM, it would work as designed?
<nicomachus> bluefox83: you could use lynx... or another machine's browser
<daftykins> Sebastien: no add your user to the group www-data then chown the doc root as www-data:www-data
<TJ-> bluefox83: 'black-screen' sounds more like a nomodeset issue
<k1l_> Sebastien: when you said you added your user to www-data group. it looks like in your screenshot that the owner is root actually. so that correct help doesnt work because the server is a mess already.
<bluefox83> nicomachus: yeah...if i had another machine handy!
<TJ-> johnqpublic: Once the crypt device has been unlocked, yes, in theory it should (assuming there is no corruption on that disk)
<nicomachus> bluefox83: then use Lynx.
<johnqpublic> TJ-: ok, cool.  Thinking about it more, I'm planning on copying these docs to a 3rd system anyway, so if I did that I wouldn't have to worry about copying them over the network
<bluefox83> TJ-: no, it's what happens before the login screen usually shows up...everything goes black until i get a login screen. well atleast that's what happened before the upgrade...
<k1l_> Sebastien: so first of all i would start to think about a proper setup and dont do the "i dont care i just sudo all i can" approach, since we cant know what you changed there already and think its a regular setup
<Sebastien> k1l_ http://i.imgur.com/NpoPZvT.png
<TJ-> bluefox83: to attempt to start the gui manually "sudo systemctl start graphical.target"
<Bashing-om> bluefox83: ?? " when i hit ctrl alt f2 i can drop down to a terminal.." Which menas grub is working and the system foundation is consistent .
<Sebastien> k1l_ http://i.imgur.com/U8Kycm0.png
<Sebastien> its stuck there still
<bluefox83> Bashing-om: correct, i think it booted with the silent boot option
<bluefox83> i'm pretty sure all i need to do is tell the system to use gdm, but i forget what little script to do to set that...
<bluefox83> it's like dpkg-reconfigure or something
<bluefox83> but i'm pretty sure it's not that
<Sebastien> Retrying in 3 seconds...
<Sebastien> Can't connect to imjustabot.tk (52.90.78.71)
<Sebastien> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.3
<Sebastien> its where im stuck
<Sebastien> k1l_ ^
<TJ-> bluefox83: try to start the service manually as I suggested and see what erorrs, if any, are
<woden> random question, is KVM a linux equivalent to HyperV?
<compdoc> pretty much
<daftykins> woden: in its' most loose terms, yeah
<bluefox83> TJ-: when i use 'sudo service gdm start'nothing happens...
<k1l_> regedit: "sudo fsck /dev/sdXY" where XY is to set to the partition. check that in the live system with sudo parted -l
<woden> loose terms is all I need for android studio :D
<TJ-> woden: Kernel Virtual Machine, is the hardware/OS integrated support for virtualisation, which is used in QEMU
<nicomachus> bluefox83: that's not the command he suggested. "sudo systemctl  start graphical.target
<regedit> k1l_: thanks! doing so...
<TJ-> bluefox83: it wouldn't. 15.10 will generally be using systemd-init not Upstart
<regedit> oh actually, while i'm here
<Bashing-om> BKuhl: You are systemd now with the inot system .. that last is a 'upstart' command .
<compdoc> kvm is great for hosting servers that run 24/7. thats what I use it for
<regedit> can anyone tell me how to get rid of superfluous grub menu options? boot-repair only seems to have added a few duplicates of a windows EFI boot manager, how to remove 'em all?
<regedit> the machine does not have windows anymore
<regedit> and i even efibootmgr -B the windows option
<regedit> are there still EFI booting files for windows tho?
<TJ-> regedit: generally "update-grub" ... but if os-prober finds signs of other OSes, or there are UEFI boot-loaders in the /boot/efi/ file-system, they may get added
<bluefox83> nicomachus: that did not do anything either
<regedit> TJ-: so should i just delete the windows folders in /boot/efi ?
<TJ-> regedit: that'd do it :)
<k1l_> Sebastien: can you ssh to that server with that account from a proper ssh client?
<Sebastien> not without the damm .pem key file or whaetever its called
<Sebastien> (free vps from amazon)
<Sebastien> but you know what, forget about it
<Sebastien> im deleting it all
<Sebastien> ill go back to digitalocean
<Sebastien> its so much easier
<Sebastien> thnx for your time
<k1l_> Sebastien: so its more a "mirc cant connect" and not "my ubuntu server doesnt work"
<Sebastien> its not mirc the issue
<Sebastien> lol
<Sebastien> its not even mirc the program
<regedit> TJ-: to be sure it's /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft i can simply rm -rf ?
<Sebastien> its mircstats a completely different program
<k1l_> s/mirc/mircstats/
<Sebastien> technically, its a ftp client that generated html pages.
<Sebastien> nothing else
<Sebastien> using port 22
<k1l_> Sebastien: its the issue here.
<TJ-> regedit: yes
<Sebastien> k1l_, the thing is, i never had this issue before
<Sebastien> yall gave me like 10 commands to try, and chmods, and chown and add to groups
<Sebastien> none of it worked.
<Sebastien> i give up
<Sebastien> thnx
<Razzdoll> Hey all, hows everyone. I have a bit of a problem. When I start my system up, all I have is ubuntu on it, but anyway, when I start it up. It halts for a few seconds to a minute with this image: (http://postimg.org/image/m2ttqbdqd/ ) - i dont know what it means or if its even the reason for halting. and then when is done. it goes to the terminal screen vs the gui for a small bit.
<Razzdoll> Please help if anyone can :)
<regedit> TJ-: k thanks!
<k1l_> Sebastien: like i said: we can only solve issues we know the setup. and set server already seems messed up. so everytime there was a new info the commands changed.
<daftykins> Razzdoll: is this computer an antique by any chance?
<daftykins> old and slow?
<Sebastien> k1l_, its  default amazon ubuntu server with LAMP installed. running one eggdrop bot, and one znc (irc bouncer)
<Sebastien> nothing weird here.
<Razzdoll> daftykins, no. everything other then this works fine
<k1l_> Sebastien: i looks like that the file and folder permissions are already spoiled. like i explained several times now.
<TJ-> Razzdoll: so it eventually arrives at the GUI greeter and you can log-in fine?
<Sebastien> what do you mean by spoiled?
<k1l_> Sebastien: start with a proper setup. not blindly putting commands in until it somehow runs
<Sebastien> its easy for me to rm -rf them and re upload them
<Sebastien> -.-
<daftykins> Razzdoll: try checking out "bootchart"  for info on what delays your boot time.
<Razzdoll> TJ-, yes.but halts for some reason.
<Razzdoll> daftykins, ok I will thanks
<daftykins> Sebastien: that's a foolish command and approach.
<TJ-> Razzdoll: time to read the system logs. What Ubuntu release "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Sebastien> k
<Sebastien> w/e
<daftykins> Sebastien: this isn't the place for teenager tantrums and bad attitudes :)
<Ben64> Sebastien: thats the attitude that probably causes most of your issues. take more care and put effort into what you're doing
<Razzdoll> TJ-; Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<marus> can any one tell me why i can't found my wlan psk under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ssid ??
<Sebastien> daftykins, im not a teen, im 31 yrs old. and im fucking pissed that nothing i try or attempt works, even with all the commands everyone gave me here, it still does not work. i tried to add a new user, add it to a group (www-data) i trhied to chmod the files, i tried to to it manually, with 3 different sFTP clients.
<Sebastien> none of it works
<Sebastien> so before starting to fucking insult me for no fucking reasons, shut the fuck up
<Sebastien> thanks
<k1l_> i think we should not put Sebastien into defence too much. lets move on
<Razzdoll> hey calm down
<marus> can any one tell me why i can't found my wlan psk under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ssid ?? with GUI i can see the PSK
<Razzdoll> Sebastien, that isnt nice. i think they are trying to help
<Sebastien> no, he is insulting me for trying ( daftykins is )
<Sebastien> everyone else is friendly, and helpful
<TJ-> Razzdoll: OK, so it's using systemd-init system. Check the logs for problems with "sudo journalctl" and scroll through it looking for anything highlighted by journalctl (those are the messages worth focusing on)
<daftykins> Sebastien: no i'm saying your words and attitude are those of a youngster, don't use that language in here.
<k1l_> daftykins: lets move on
<daftykins> i wasn't going to backspace that :) but sure
<marus> can any one tell me why i can't found my wlan psk under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ssid ?? with GUI i can see the PSK
<TJ-> marus: the connection isn't a system-wide connection, just for that user
<marus> TJ-: wich mean?
<Forgath> I fucked up and installed the wrong libc6 from a deb file, how would I undo this?
<daftykins> Forgath: that's inappropriate language for this channel
<TJ-> marus: which means it is stored in the user's home, not in the system /etc/ directry
<Forgath> daftykins, Sorry, wont happen again
<TJ-> Forgath: reinstall the system
<k1l_> Forgath: show a "apt-cache policy package" in a pastebin please. where package is the package name
<leSaucy> Forgath: Boot into rescue mode, mount your drive, then dpkg -x the right libc deb, once it reboots re-install the same deb to keep dpkg happy
<TJ-> Forgath: under what circumstances would you install the primary C standard library, that the entire system depends on, manually ?
<k1l_> honestly i would try to apt-get install package-version first if that works.
<marus> TJ-: do you know wich file in home directory it's?
<TJ-> marus: I'm not sure; I'd have to create a new user-only connection to find it
<Forgath> I will read up on your leads and get back.
<Razzdoll> TJ-, The way I am understanding it is the highlights are in red, in this case; sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found, Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files (/dev/nvidia*) exist, nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed, and a few others.
<marus> TJ-: because i search that for days..
<piramboiano> fg
<piramboiano> dhg
<piramboiano> fdh
<piramboiano> dgh
<piramboiano> fgd
<piramboiano> Fuck it
<Razzdoll> TJ-, also, systemd? I know I have lightmd in here somewhere.
<marus> TJ-: i want to create a tool like WirelessKeyView for ubuntu
<TJ-> marus: I was wrong. A per-user connection is still stored in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ but has "permissions=user:...." added in the "[connection]" section
<TJ-> Razzdoll: the mention of 'nvidia' suggests the correct GPU driver isn't installed
<TJ-> Razzdoll: try "ubuntu-drivers devices" to check
<Razzdoll> TJ-, I dont know what I'm looking for. I do know my graphics card is a GTx 650
<marus> TJ-: i have analyzed this files befor, but the WPA-PSK is not stored there
<Razzdoll> Geforce *
<TJ-> Razzdoll: do "pastebinit <( ubuntu-drivers devices )"
<TJ-> marus: "man 5 nm-settings" and search for "psk" - it should be in the "[wifi-security]" section.
<Razzdoll> TJ-, it goes to a >prompt
<TJ-> Razzdoll: you typed unmatched quote marks. try typing another " and then press Enter
<Razzdoll> TJ-, ah yes I did.sorry. thank you.
<Razzdoll> TJ-, by the way. I didnt know about pastebinit. thanks lol
<TJ-> Razzdoll: it's our saviour :D
<TJ-> Razzdoll: don't forget to tell us the URL it gives you!
<daftykins> until something better comes along ;)
<Razzdoll> I spoke too soon TJ-, Unable to read from: <( ubuntu-drivers devices )
<TJ-> Razzdoll: try redoing the command; everything inside the " marks, but don't type the quotes themselves. Usually we expect you'll copy/paste the commands to a terminal
<Razzdoll> lol ;)
<Razzdoll> oops
<Razzdoll> misread that
<Razzdoll> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14394386/
<Razzdoll> I definitely was typing the quote marks
<Razzdoll> haha
<bluefox83> ok...so i had an error when i logged in about a failure from a user@1000.service or something and i can't seem to find the error
<marus> TJ-: doesn't tell wehre is the PSK
<bluefox83> i'm wondering if it has something to do with why i can't get gdm or lightdm or anything really to show up././.
<TJ-> marus: I see it in the connection file in .../system-connections/<connection-name>
<bluefox83> also...i booted with nomodeset and now the f7 screen is sitting there with a ubuntu loading screen, but it's not doing it's normal loading stuff...
<TJ-> Razzdoll: so you see for the Nvidia device a list of all matching driver packages. Generally, the best will be the nvidia package with the highest version number, but you can ask that tool to install the 'best' with "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<bluefox83> also my laptop happens to now be sharing terminal screens to my tv (via hdmi) full screen...which is way better than before
<marus> TJ-: you have psk-flags set to 0, i have it set to 1, is that true?
<bluefox83> it was in an itty bitty screen before
<TJ-> bluefox83: sounds like it's using the open-source GPU driver
<Razzdoll> TJ-, I see. Thank you.  I still have along way to go lol
<bluefox83> TJ-: spiffy...but how do i get it to pick a login manager to load?
<bluefox83> or to load anything?
<TJ-> bluefox83: is the system using systemd-init "systemctl status" ?
<bluefox83> TJ-: i don't know...i forget  how to find out
<TJ-> bluefox83: "systemctl status"
<marus> TJ-: can you confirm that? why my networkmanager set the flage in my case to 1 and in your case to 0?
<TJ-> marus: there is no psk-flags so I'd assume the value would default to 0
<bluefox83> TJ-: system failed to connect, operation not permitted
<daftykins> 'sudo' first
<bluefox83> oooh
<marus> TJ-: thank you ;-)
<TJ-> bluefox83: you may need sudo - I have my default user in several prvileged groups so I don't always need sudo
<bluefox83> uhoh, i tried sudo, still says it's not permitted
<TJ-> marus: in which case I'd suspect the actual PSK will be in the user's wallet, or somewhere else secure
<marus> TJ-: why is that not documented, i've search for that witout success
<bluefox83> when i booted from the grub menu this time i used the upstart selection...
<TJ-> bluefox83: sounds like it's not using system-init then. how about "sudo initctl list"
<TJ-> bluefox83: aha! so it will be Upstart!
<TJ-> bluefox83: in which case "sudo service lightdm start" should start the GUI
<TJ-> marus: it is! "man 5 nm-settings" against "psk-flags" says see the "Secret flags types" section
<bluefox83> TJ-: job is already running, and ubuntu screen is still on f7
<marus> TJ-: you're right, PSK will be in the user's wallet :-)
<TJ-> bluefox83: that's interesting, so how about restarting it? "sudo service restart lightdm" ... and if you don't see any change on-screen, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and possibly the logs under /var/log/lightdm/
<bluefox83> TJ-: i removed lightdm in favor of gdd. which i restarted...and now my f7 screen wont load at all
<bluefox83> er, gdm
<bluefox83> TJ-: i think i need to reinstall the radeon drivers...
<cfoch> is there a way to put my theme dark?
<TJ-> bluefox83: well, in that case, you're more on your own since ubuntu dropped gdm in favour of lightdm. It got demoted to the Universe component
<cfoch> I am using GNOME Tweak Tool enabling ¨dark¨ theme but it doesn´t work
<TJ-> bluefox83: that could be it; the /var/log/Xorg.0.log might be useful for that kind of issue
<RDX4OO> cfoch, http://gnome-look.org/
<k1l_> !themes | cfoch choose a dark one that works with your gnome version
<ubottu> cfoch choose a dark one that works with your gnome version: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<leo_> qu'est ce qui se passe ici
<leo_> ?
<RDX4OO> leo english pls
<Fuchs> leo_: support pour ubuntu, si t'as besoin d'aide en français, veuille tapper /join #ubuntu-fr
<leo_> ok
<cfoch> I use Unity BTW
<cfoch> RDX400, kil_
<docron> Hey there...
<bluefox83> TJ-: looks like ubuntu removed my video drivers when it did the upgrade, i wonder what that was all about
<docron> Anyone really use Zenity anymore?
<daftykins> docron: that's more a poll than a support question
<k1l_> cfoch: use "unity tweak tool"
<docron> Thanks!
<RDX4OO> cfoch, http://www.noobslab.com/p/themes-icons.html this side will help u step by step
<Guest61540> ok so how do i get chrome to run netflix
<daftykins> install it, visit, log in
<docron> Just recovered from a disastrous Prime vidmem situation.
<TJ-> bluefox83: with AMD the fglxr situation seems particularly prone to weird problems
<docron> Chrome runs netflix on 1410, just not with Silverlight.
<Guest61540> thats what it keeps saying it needs
<daftykins> 14.10 is EOL
<docron> I know, I know...
<Guest61540> silverlight i mean
<docron> It's my dedicated netflix machine.
<daftykins> you must be doing something wrong, plenty of guides out there i'm sure
<k1l_> Guest61540: what ubuntu version exactly? what chrome version?
<daftykins> make sure it really is chrome - chromium won't work
<Guest61540> ubuntu 15.10
<Guest61540> wily
<docron> Yes, chromium-browser will NOT work!
<Guest61540> ok so chrome not chromium
<daftykins> docron: as lovely as your parrot impression is, i'm not sure the floor show is appropriate for this channel ;)
<k1l_> yep. details matter
<Guest61540> so kewl is not cool ???
<daftykins> Guest61540: what's that in english?
<Guest61540> thinkonkss thats my troble th
<docron> That's kind of a dick thing to say--twas a time I didn't know the diff bet chrome and chromium-browser...
<docron> It's all about learning...
<Guest61540> wel i have learned something at any rate
<daftykins> docron: i'm saying there's no point you repeating everything i say, don't use that language here
<docron> I didn't repeat anything you said--that would be a waste of bandwidth.
<docron> There are all levels of users on here.
<daftykins> < docron> Yes, chromium-browser will NOT work!
 * daftykins raises an eyebrow
<docron> Well, fuck this channel...
<daftykins> i suppose it is still technically the weekend.
<cfoch> can I open an application in other theme?
<Joia-BR> hi
<Joia-BR> :)
<bluefox83> so, now i actually ge to see a loading screen before it goes black...so that's different i guess
<cfoch> GTK_THEME=... won't work
<[Mew2]> is it a bad idea to close all ports including ssh port
<[Mew2]> and leave only one open for vpn
<[Mew2]> and ssh through the vpn only
<Forgath> I solved the problem, that was a lot of anguish though. Turns out it was easy once I figured it out, thanks all.
